# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Länsimetro

## juhanahi

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Ylipäätään olen sitä mieltä, että Espoossa pitää liikenneverkko suunnitella Espoon alueen liikennetarpeita varten. Yhteys Ruoholahteen on vain yksi osa tästä.
> 
> 
> Minä olen sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenneverkon pitää palvella matkustajia siellä, missä niitä on. Helsinki on joka tapauksessa pääkaupunkiseudun keskus. Espoosta ja Vantaalta tehdään enemmän joukkoliikennematkoja Helsinkiin kuin sisäisiä matkoja. Kampin ja Espoon välillä ajetaan Länsiväylää pitkin enemmän bussiliikennettä kuin koko Espoon sisäistä bussiliikennettä.


Olen kuukanko:n kanssa samoilla linjoilla. 

Itse seison Länsimetron takana, mielestäni hyvin toimivaa liikennemuotoa voitaisiin hyvin laajentaa Ruoholahdesta Espooseen, suunnitelmien mukaisesti. Tällöin saataisiin toimiva päälinja aina Espoosta Itä-Helsinkiin saakka, ei vain Ruoholahteen tai Kamppiin. 

Pikaraitiotienä tulisi taas toteuttaa mahdollisimaan pian Jokeri-linja, jolloin saataisin myös pohjoisempi itä-länsisuuntainen yhteys. Jokerin Tapiolan puoleinen pää voisi palvella yhtenä liityntälinjana Länsimetroon ja lisäksi muutkin tärkeimmät liityntälinjat Länsimetroon voitaisiin toteuttaa kevyemmällä raideliikenteellä.

Mielestäni on kuitenkin loogisempaa, että Espoolaisten vaihto metroon, oli vaihdettava kulkuneuvo sitten bussi tai raitiovaunu, tapahtuu Etelä-Espoon keskeisillä paikoilla olevilla metroasemilla, eikä vasta Helsingissä. 






> Jos tähän astisesta keskustelusta haluaa kiteyttää itse aiheen mukaisen asian, niin kantamme ovat siis: 
> 
> Arttu: Suuria raskaan raideliikenteenkin kehityshankkeita on mahdollista toteuttaa pääkaupunkiseudulla, jos joukkoliikenteen kannattajat seisovat yhtenäisesti niiden takana.]


Olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Pikaraitiotienä tulisi taas toteuttaa mahdollisimaan pian Jokeri-linja, jolloin saataisin myös pohjoisempi itä-länsisuuntainen yhteys. Jokerin Tapiolan puoleinen pää voisi palvella yhtenä liityntälinjana Länsimetroon ja lisäksi muutkin tärkeimmät liityntälinjat Länsimetroon voitaisiin toteuttaa kevyemmällä raideliikenteellä.


Jos Etelä-Espoon tärkeimmät liityntälinjat kuitenkin toteutetaan raitiotienä, mitä ihmeen etua on tuoda metro Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään?

Tällöinhän on itsestään selvästi paremman palvelutason ja lyhyemmät matka-ajat tarjoavaa, että välille Tapiola - Helsinki rakennetaan pikaraitiotie ja vaunut ajetaan Helsingin keskustaan asti.

Tällöin ainoastaan Itä-Helsinkiin  jatkavat joutuvat vaihtamaan Helsingin keskustassa. Ehdottamassasi vaihtoehdossa myös Helsingin keskustaan matkustavat joutuvat vaihtamaan Tapiolassa tai Matinkylässä.

Todelliset nykyisen bussijärjestelmän vaihtoehdot ovat kyllä vain: 
- Länsimetro + Jokeri + liityntä Etelä-Espoossa busseilla tai 
- Kattava länsipikaraitiotie + Jokeri. 
Vaihtoehto Länsimetro + Jokeri + kattavat liityntäratikat on varmasti sekä kalliimpi että huonompi kuin kattava länsipikaraitiotie + jokeri

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Etelä-Espoon tärkeimmät liityntälinjat kuitenkin toteutetaan raitiotienä, mitä ihmeen etua on tuoda metro Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään?


Varsinkin Tapiolaan rakennettuna etuna on että Tapiola ja välittömässä läheisyydessä olevat Otaniemi ja Keilaniemi joille tulisi omat metroasemat, ovat suuria työpaikka-alueita jonne tulee väkeä töihin myös eri puolia Helsinkiä ja myös Vantaalta. Länsimetro olisi varsinkin keskustan itä- ja pohjoispuolelta Espooseen töihin tai asioimaan tuleville todellinen pikavuoro nykyisiin Länsiväylän busseihin, Kehäykkösen ruuhkiin ja jopa Jokeriinkin verrattuna. 




> Tällöinhän on itsestään selvästi paremman palvelutason ja lyhyemmät matka-ajat tarjoavaa, että välille Tapiola - Helsinki rakennetaan pikaraitiotie ja vaunut ajetaan Helsingin keskustaan asti.


Helsingin keskustaan, siis todennäköisesti Ruoholahten tai Kamppiin asti rakennettuna pikaraitiotie palvelisi käytännössä yhtä paljon tai vähän kuin nykyiset bussit, eli olisi käytännössä bussi joka kulkee kiskoilla. Se ei pystyisi keräämään uusia joukkoliikennematkustajia siitä joukosta jotka nyt kulkevat idästä länteen töihin. Mitään konkreettista paikaa uudelle länsisuunnan pikaraitiotieterminaalille kuin Ruoholahdessa tai Lauttasaaressa ei ole esittää, ellei haluta kalliita päällekkäisinvestointeja nykyisen Ruoholahden-keskustan metrolinjan kanssa. Ainoa mahdollisuus tuoda pikaraitiotie lähemmäs keskustaa on toteuttaa se osana Katajanokan-Laajasalon metroa, jolloin se käyttäisi nykyistä Ruoholahden-Kampin metrotunnelia, joka muutetaan raitiotietunneliksi, ja rata kurvaisi Kampisssa Erottajalle päin. Tämä ei taida olla Helsingin kaupungin suunnitelmissa, mutta yrittää voi ainakin vielä vaikuttaa, koska Laajasalon metro on vasta suunnitteluasteella, ja toisaalta nykyistä metroa voisi siinä tapauksessa jatkaa Kampista Töölön kautta Pasilaan jne. 




> Tällöin ainoastaan Itä-Helsinkiin  jatkavat joutuvat vaihtamaan Helsingin keskustassa. Ehdottamassasi vaihtoehdossa myös Helsingin keskustaan matkustavat joutuvat vaihtamaan Tapiolassa tai Matinkylässä.


Monet Helsingin keskustaan matkustavat vaihtavat jo nyt bussista metroon Ruoholahdessa, koska "suoralla" bussilla ei pääse muihin keskustan kohteisiin kuin Kamppi. 




> Todelliset nykyisen bussijärjestelmän vaihtoehdot ovat kyllä vain: 
> - Länsimetro + Jokeri + liityntä Etelä-Espoossa busseilla tai 
> - Kattava länsipikaraitiotie + Jokeri. 
> Vaihtoehto Länsimetro + Jokeri + kattavat liityntäratikat on varmasti sekä kalliimpi että huonompi kuin kattava länsipikaraitiotie + jokeri


Entäs runkometrorata Tapiolaan jota pitkin liikennöisi Oslon/Rotterdamin mallin mukaan sekä raskaita metrojunia että raitiovaunuja varustettuna kahdella erilliselllä virransyöttölaitteilla, ja josta haarautuu sivuratoja joita pitkin nämä raitiovaunut jatkavat määränpäihinsä eri puolella Espoota? Tällainen ratkaisu voisi toimisi myös myös metron itäpään jatkeena Mellunmäestä Hakunilaan ja Tikkurilaan. Tällainen vaihtoehto taitaa olla mukana jopa virallisessa  YVA-arvioinissa. Mikse se ei kelpaa raitiotieasiantuntijoille?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetro olisi varsinkin keskustan itä- ja pohjoispuolelta Espooseen töihin tai asioimaan tuleville todellinen pikavuoro nykyisiin Länsiväylän busseihin, Kehäykkösen ruuhkiin ja jopa Jokeriinkin verrattuna.


Yksi jatkuvasti vastaamatta jäävä kysymys: Kuinka paljon on matkustajia, jotka matkustavat Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välillä? Jopa espoolainen virkamiesoppositio on kysynyt tätä julkisissa länsimetroa käsittelevissä tilaisuuksissa, eikä vastausta ole tullut. Kuitenkin tällä argumentilla perustellaan jatkuvasti länsimetron "tarvetta".

Kun länsimetrosta tehdyt matkustajaennusteet eivät osoita joukkoliikenteen merkittävää kasvua, näitä länsi-itä-matkustajia lienee ilmeisen vähän. Sillä ennustemenetelmä on sellainen, että sen pitäisi metron tuottamalla matka-ajan lyhentymällä tuottaa valtavasti uusia matkustajia. Mutta näin ei tapahdu.

Toivon, että tätä argumenttia käyttävät esittäisivät myös määriä tämän argumentin tueksi.




> Otaniemi ja Keilaniemi joille tulisi omat metroasemat, ovat suuria työpaikka-alueita jonne tulee väkeä töihin myös eri puolia Helsinkiä ja myös Vantaalta.


Tämä on toinen vähän vastaavanlainen argumentti. Nykyisten autoväylien liikennemääristä voi päätellä, että länsimetro ei auta Espoon ulkopuolelta Otaniemeen ja Keilanimeen tulevia. Onhan YTV itsekin jo sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikennettä pitäisi saada kehäsuunnille. YTV:ssä myönnetään, ettei länsimetro vaikuta kehäsuuntien liikenteeseen.

Espoolaisten kannalta Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään päättyvä metro ei auta Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen alueen liikennettä. Ratikkaan nähden matkaan tulee yksi vaihto, Keski- ja Pohjois-Espoosta tulevien työmatkaan metro ei vaikuta mitään. Espoon yleiskaavan yhteydessä hahmotellut vaatimattomatkin pikaraitiotieyhteydet auttavat oikeasti näiden alueiden työmatkaliikenteeseen - joka suuntautuu eri puolille Espoota.




> Mitään konkreettista paikaa uudelle länsisuunnan pikaraitiotieterminaalille kuin Ruoholahdessa tai Lauttasaaressa ei ole esittää, ellei haluta kalliita päällekkäisinvestointeja nykyisen Ruoholahden-keskustan metrolinjan kanssa.


Tässä tullaan aiheeseen, joka ei varsinaisesti ole länsimetro. PK-seudun joukkoliikenneverkko on ylipäätään soveltumaton seudun rakenteeseen. Sen vika on tähtimäisyys, jossa keskipisteenä on ahdas Helsingin niemi. Ongelmaa korostetaan vielä sillä, että eri suuntien joukkoliikennelinjat päättyvät keskustaan.

Seudullinen joukkoliikenne ei tarvitse mitään terminaaleja Helsingin keskustassa. Terminaaleja tarvitaan vain kaukoliikenteelle. Kun seudulle ryhdytään rakentamaan nykyaikaista raitioverkkoa, se ei tarvitse keskustan terminaalia, sillä kaikki reitit kulkevat keskustan läpi. Metroa ollaan tekemässä tässä mielessä juuri oikein. Metron monista ongelmista yksi vain on se, että keinotekoisesti keskitetty Itä-Helsingin rata tarvitsisi vähintään kaksi vastasuuntaista rataa. Mutta kun kustannukset karkaavat käsistä.




> Ainoa mahdollisuus tuoda pikaraitiotie lähemmäs keskustaa on toteuttaa se osana Katajanokan-Laajasalon metroa, jolloin se käyttäisi nykyistä Ruoholahden-Kampin metrotunnelia, joka muutetaan raitiotietunneliksi, ja rata kurvaisi Kampisssa Erottajalle päin.


Jopa HKL:n suunnitteluosasto on myöntänyt, että Laajasalon metro jää unelmaksi. Siksi on ryhdytty suunnittelemaan lentokentän metroa.

Raitiovaunujen vieminen tunnelissa Laajasaloon on sama asia kuin metro - radalla on vain toisenlaista kalustoa. Siten raitiotietunneli on yhtä mahdoton ajatus kuin metrokin.

Eikä siihen ole edes mitään tarvetta, kun keskustaan on satamaradan ura, ja katutasoon mahtuu muutenkin kaikki keskustaan kohdistuva liikenne nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Tulevaisuudessa toki sillä varauksella, ettei keskustaa laajenneta täyttämällä merta.




> Monet Helsingin keskustaan matkustavat vaihtavat jo nyt bussista metroon Ruoholahdessa, koska "suoralla" bussilla ei pääse muihin keskustan kohteisiin kuin Kamppi.


Aivan. Tämä johtuu siitä, että Espoon bussilinjat päättyvät Kamppiin, joka on vain harvoille matkan kohde. Oikein tehdyssä joukkoliikenteen linjastossa Espoosta tulevat linjat jatkaisivat eri puolille keskustaa ja edelleen pois keskustasta. Näin ne veisivät pidemmälle tarjoten ratkaisevasti nykyistä enemmän vaihdottomia yhteyksiä. Nythän melkein kaikki yhteydet Espoosta ovat vaihdollisia, eli kaikille niille, jotka eivät ole kävelyetäisyydellä Kampista.

Tämäkin olisi hyvä muistaa, kun mietitään Espoon joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien vaihtojen määrää. Ja jos ajatellaan länsimetron vaikutusta tähän, se ei valitettavasti tarjoa kovin runsaita jatkoyhteyksiä Kampista eteenpäin.




> Entäs runkometrorata Tapiolaan jota pitkin liikennöisi Oslon/Rotterdamin mallin mukaan sekä raskaita metrojunia että raitiovaunuja varustettuna kahdella erilliselllä virransyöttölaitteilla, ja josta haarautuu sivuratoja joita pitkin nämä raitiovaunut jatkavat määränpäihinsä eri puolella Espoota?


Ajatus toimii, kun nykyinen metrokalusto uusitaan 35 cm:n laiturikorkeudelle ja 2,65 m korin leveydelle. Oslossa ja Rotterdamissa sekä metron että ratikoiden leveys on 2,65. Meillä metro on 3,1 m. leveä.

Virroitustapa ei ole ratkaiseva, ja mikäli raitiovaunulla haluttaisiin ajaa nykyisen kaluston kanssa, yksinkertaisinta ja halvinta on varustaa metrorata ilmajohdolla nykyisen sivukiskon lisäksi. Katukelpoista raitiovaunua ei voi missään tapauksessa varustaa sivuksikovirroittimella, joka törröttää vaunun reunan ulkopuolella.

Tämä ei sinänsä ole hullumpi tulevaisuudenkuva. Metrokaluston seuraava peruskorjaus on edessä noin 20 vuoden kuluttua. En väitä hetkeäkään, että junat olisivat 40-vuotiaina romutuskunnossa, mutta sisustusremonttia ne kaipaavat. Jos vaikka vihdoin saataisiin eurooppalaista tasoa olevat kangasistuimet! Tuo 20 vuotta voidaan käyttää aloittamalla ratikkaverkon rakentaminen Jokerista sekä ensimmäisistä Espoon sisäistä liikennettä palvelevista yhteyksistä. Sekä Tikkurilan raitiotiestä, jonka Vantaalaiset vihdoin ymmärtävät kaupunkinsa eduksi, kun VVM:ltä ei koskaan löydy 300 Me lentokenttäbussin korvaamiseksi junalla.

Kun seudun joukkoliikenteen kehityksestä on konkreettisia kokemuksia eikä uskovaisten hehkutusta (tähän joukkoon luen meidät kaikki sekä koko virkamieskunnan ;-) ), voimme harkita paljon viisaampina sitä, miten metroa ja sen kalustoa kehitetään. Sehän se suurin ongelma ja joillekin myös pelko on, että tänne ilmestyy toimiva nykyaikainen ratikka, ja siitä ryhdytään saamaan samoja kokemuksia kuin muuallakin, missä sellaisia on.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Yksi jatkuvasti vastaamatta jäävä kysymys: Kuinka paljon on matkustajia, jotka matkustavat Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välillä?


Samaa voisi toki kysyä, kun itse peräänkuulutat Helsingin keskustan läpi meneviä heilurilinjoja. Sellaisia matkustajia, joille heilurilinjan molemmat päävät sattuvat sopimaan, ei ole loppujen lopuksi kovin paljoa, mutta ei ainakaan haittaa jos heiluriyhteyksiä saadaan helposti aikaan.

Sen sijaan sellaisia matkustajia on paljon, jotka ovat menossa eri puolelle keskustaa kuin miltä linja tulee (esim. Etelä-Espoosta Hakaniemeen). Näiltä matkustajilta metro tai keskustan läpi heilurina kulkeva pikaratikka poistaisi yhden vaihdon.

Minusta metro tarjoaa myös erittäin hyvät vaihtoyhteydet sen ansiosta, että se kulkee keskustan läpi maanpäällistä joukkoliikennettä nopeammin.  Metron tullessa Ruoholahdesta - tai ehkä Etelä-Espoosta - pääsee nopeasti Hakaniemen tai Sörnäisten pysäkeille maanpäälliseen joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Mikko Laaksonen
> 
> Eikö optimaalisin ratkaisu olisi toteuttaa metron ja lähijunien integrointi? 
> 
> 
> Teoriassa kyllä. Käytännössä tuskin ainakaan vielä. Ratkaisu olisi vielä suuremman väännön takana kuin ratikoiden nopeuttaminen. Käytännön syistä olen myös sitä mieltä, että integroinnin pitäisi kulkea junaliikenteen ehdoilla eli kaupunkiradoilla olisi voitava ajaa jatkossakin junia, jotta palvelu kauemmas onnistuu hiljaiseen aikaan.


Tälle kannalle on aika helppo kallistua, koska nykyinen korkealattiametro on se järjestelmä, joka eniten poikkeaa muista ja joka on myös pienin.

Berliinissä on päinvastainen ratkaisu. S-Bahn - joka kaikella tavalla on sama kuin HKL:n metro - toimii korkealattiaisena. Se käyttää runsaasti samoja ratapenkkoja kuin DB:n normaaliliikenne, mutta on kaikkialla erillään DB:n liikenteestä liikennöitävän raiteen suhteen. Rataverkoilla on toki hultoliikenneyhteydet.

Nopeat ja harvemmin liikennöivät DB:n pika- ja seutujunat (Regiot) luontuvat paremmin keskenään samoille kiskoille kuin tiheää vuoroväliä ajava S-Bahn ja Regiot. Meillä on totuttu siihen, että samanlaiset junat ajavat YTV-liikennettä sekä YTV-alueen ulkopuolelle. Erilleen on järjestetty vain pikajunaliikenne, "Regio ja S-Bahn" ajavat meillä samoilla raiteilla. Mutta mikäs pakko tämä on?




> Lähijunien ja metron integrointi muuten vahvistaisi Länsimetron perusteluja koska järjestelmän tavoittavuus olisi entistäkin selvästi parempi.


Espoolainen nykyinen kansanedustaja Jyrki Kasvi heitti muutama vuosi sitten pilanpäiten, että mitä jos ajettaisiinkin lähijunia satamaradan kautta Etelä-Espooseen. Syntyisi vaikka rengasrata Kivenlahden kautta Kauklahteen. Liikenteellisesti tässä pilassa on minusta enemmän järkeä kuin erillään kulkevastai itä-länsi-metrossa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Yksi jatkuvasti vastaamatta jäävä kysymys: Kuinka paljon on matkustajia, jotka matkustavat Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välillä?
> 
> 
> Samaa voisi toki kysyä, kun itse peräänkuulutat Helsingin keskustan läpi meneviä heilurilinjoja. Sellaisia matkustajia, joille heilurilinjan molemmat päävät sattuvat sopimaan, ei ole loppujen lopuksi kovin paljoa, mutta ei ainakaan haittaa jos heiluriyhteyksiä saadaan helposti aikaan.
> 
> Sen sijaan sellaisia matkustajia on paljon, jotka ovat menossa eri puolelle keskustaa kuin miltä linja tulee (esim. Etelä-Espoosta Hakaniemeen). Näiltä matkustajilta metro tai keskustan läpi heilurina kulkeva pikaratikka poistaisi yhden vaihdon.


Heilurilinjan tarkoitus ei ole kuljettaa matkustajia esikaupungista toiseen, vaan tarjota vaihdottomia yhteyksiä eri puolille seutukeskusta. Aivan kuten itsekin toteat.

Heilurilinjat myös yksinkertaisesti edistävät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Matkustajamäärä on heilurilinjalla 15 % enemmän kuin kahdella keskustaan päättyvällä linjalla. Ja tämä tieto tulee bussipuolelta.




> Minusta metro tarjoaa myös erittäin hyvät vaihtoyhteydet sen ansiosta, että se kulkee keskustan läpi maanpäällistä joukkoliikennettä nopeammin.  Metron tullessa Ruoholahdesta - tai ehkä Etelä-Espoosta - pääsee nopeasti Hakaniemen tai Sörnäisten pysäkeille maanpäälliseen joukkoliikenteeseen.


Tämä ero johtuu Helsingissä siitä, ettei täällä ole järjestetty esteetöntä joukkoliikenteen kulkua keskustan läpi maantasossa.

Matkustajan kannalta paras ratkaisu on kuitenkin rauhallinen ajo keskustan läpi jalankulkualueella. Keskustaan kohdistuvissa matkoissa se on nopein vaihtoehto. Vaikka raitiokävelykadulla ajetaan hitaasti, se on nopeampaa kuin kävely maan alta ensin kadulle ja sitten vielä itse kohteeseen metron asemavälin ollessa 3-4 kertaa niin pitkä kuin katuraitiotiellä.

Keskustan ohittava matkustaja voi päästä nopeammin metrolla, mutta vain silloin, kun matkaan ei tule jatkovaihtoa tai pitkää kävelyä, eli kohde on metroaseman lähellä.

Tämän ajatuksen lähtökohtana on, että metro on samaan tapaan rakennettu kuin HKL:n metro. Esim. Pariisissa asemaväli on 400 m, joka on suunnilleen sama kuin katuratikalla. Mutta lyhyt asemaväli myös hidastaa linjanopeuden, eikä maan alla eristyksissä ajaminen enää olekaan nopeampaa kuin maan päällä eristyksissä ajaminen, joka myös on mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaikka raitiokävelykadulla ajetaan hitaasti, se on nopeampaa kuin kävely maan alta ensin kadulle ja sitten vielä itse kohteeseen metron asemavälin ollessa 3-4 kertaa niin pitkä kuin katuraitiotiellä.


Helsingin metrollahan asemaväli keskustassa on vajaa kaksinkertainen maanpäällisen joukkoliikenteen pysäkkiväliin verrattuna. Tilannetta voisi verrata vaikka bussilinjaan 65A, joka kulkee metron kanssa samaa reittiä osuuden Ruoholahti - Sörnäinen.

Pysäkit menevät näin:
Bussi: Länsiväylä, Metro: Ruoholahti
Bussi: Ruoholahdenkatu, Metro: ei asemaa
Bussi: Kampintori, Metro: Kamppi
Bussi: Simonkatu, Metro: ei asemaa (Kamppi lähellä)
Bussi: Kaivokatu, Metro: ei asemaa (Rautatientori lähellä)
Bussi: Rautatientori, Metro: Rautatientori
Bussi: Kaisaniemi, Metro: Kaisaniemi
Bussi: Hakaniemi, Metro: Hakaniemi
Bussi: Haapaniemi, Metro: ei asemaa
Bussi: Vilhonvuori, Metro: Sörnäinen
yhteensä 10 bussipysäkkiä, 6 metroasemaa

Metro on kuitenkin keskustan läpi mennessään niin nopea, että 65A:n tullessa Ruoholahteen voi siitä jäädä pois, matkustaa metrolla Sörnäisiin ja samaan 65A:han voi sitten nousta kyytiin siellä. Näin ollen siis myös nekin matkustajat, joilla olisi jatkovaihto Mäkelänkadun tai Hämeentien suuntaan, pääsevät nopeammin metrolla.

----------


## late-

> Vaikka raitiokävelykadulla ajetaan hitaasti, se on nopeampaa kuin kävely maan alta ensin kadulle ja sitten vielä itse kohteeseen metron asemavälin ollessa 3-4 kertaa niin pitkä kuin katuraitiotiellä.


Ydinkeskustassa asemaväli on kylläkin enimmäkseen 1-2 kertaa niin pitkä kuin katuraitiotiellä samalla linjalla. Toki katuraitiotiellä on enemmän reittivaihtoehtoja.

Runeberginkadulta Kaisaniemenkadulle asti metro on käytännössä jatkuvasti läsnä varsinaisten asemien välin ollessa tuon 1-2 kertaa ratikan pysäkkiväli. Siirtymiin kuluu tietysti aikaa, mutta Suomen ilmastossa sisätiloista on muutakin kuin haittaa. Tihennystä saisi vielä lisää, jos Kaisaniemen asemalle tehtäisiin toinen sisäänkäynti, jolloin melkein yhtenäistä "asemaa" olisi Hakaniemeen saakka.

Toki sekä ratikoilla että metrolla asemavälin kannattaa keskustassa olla merkittävästi tiheämpi kuin esikaupungeissa. Metron ollessa tarpeeksi syvällä kannattaa myös tehdä asemista aina kaksipäisiä ja muutenkin tarvittaessa laajan alueen kattavia. Optimaaleista asemaväleistä on muuten Cramptoni artikkelikin, joskin aika teoreettinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro on kuitenkin keskustan läpi mennessään niin nopea, että 65A:n tullessa Ruoholahteen voi siitä jäädä pois, matkustaa metrolla Sörnäisiin ja samaan 65A:han voi sitten nousta kyytiin siellä. Näin ollen siis myös nekin matkustajat, joilla olisi jatkovaihto Mäkelänkadun tai Hämeentien suuntaan, pääsevät nopeammin metrolla.


En epäile tätä, koska Helsingissä ei ole pyrittykään tekemään keskustan läpi kulkemista maan päällä sujuvaksi. Tämä haluttiin pitää vaikeana Kampin rakentamisenkin yhteydessä, ja sen vuoksi nyt tuskaillaan raitiotien rakentamista Simonkadulle ja UKK-kadulle.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Runeberginkadulta Kaisaniemenkadulle asti metro on käytännössä jatkuvasti läsnä varsinaisten asemien välin ollessa tuon 1-2 kertaa ratikan pysäkkiväli. Siirtymiin kuluu tietysti aikaa, mutta Suomen ilmastossa sisätiloista on muutakin kuin haittaa. Tihennystä saisi vielä lisää, jos Kaisaniemen asemalle tehtäisiin toinen sisäänkäynti, jolloin melkein yhtenäistä "asemaa" olisi Hakaniemeen saakka.


Näinhän se on kuten kirjoitat. Kun itse liikun kaupungilla Rautatieaseman paikkeilla, yleensä käytän Kaisaniemen asemaa. Tuntuu typrältä kävellä yhtä pitkä matka väärään suuntaan ja viettää metrossa yksi turha asemaväli enemmän.

Olen myös ihmetellen seurannut muita matkustajia. Mutta ilmeisesti ihmiset ajattelevat, että kun on menty kadulta metron sisäänkäyntiportaisiin, sitten ollaan jo päästy metroon. Edessä on kumminkin kävelemistä yhden ratikkapysäkin välin verran. Siitä ei valiteta, mutta kadulla ei viitsittäisi pysäkkiväliä kävellä. Edes hyvällä ilmalla.

Kadulla saman matkan pääsisi käytännössä yhtä nopeasti ja vähemmällä kävelemisellä, mutta usko metron nopeuteen on vahva - vailla todellista tietoa asiasta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksi jatkuvasti vastaamatta jäävä kysymys: Kuinka paljon on matkustajia, jotka matkustavat Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välillä? Jopa espoolainen virkamiesoppositio on kysynyt tätä julkisissa länsimetroa käsittelevissä tilaisuuksissa, eikä vastausta ole tullut. Kuitenkin tällä argumentilla perustellaan jatkuvasti länsimetron "tarvetta".


Perustelen tarvetta sillä että itä- ja pohjois-Helsingissä on paljon asuntoja mutta vähän työpaikkoja ja vastaavasti Otaniemen- Tapiolan alueella on paljon ns "uuden talouden" työpaikkoja mutta suhteellisen vähän asuntoja. Ja tämä kehitys vain jatkuu entisestään. Metron pidentäminen länteen toisi mahdollisuuden matkustaa idästä tai pääradan varresta Otaniemen alueelle paljon nopeammin kuin nykyisilllä kulkuneuvoilla. Se olisi kilpailukykyinen jopa autojen kansssa koska Kehätiet eivät vedä ja bensa on tällä hetkellä sikamaisen kallista. Ja jos karttaa katsot, niin se oliis nopeampi ja tehokkaampi kuin Jokeri, sorry vain. En silti pidä Jokeria täysin turhana. Sen linjausta voisi miettiä uudestaan eräiltä osin koska se on osittain päällekkäinen rantaradan kanssa.




> Kun länsimetrosta tehdyt matkustajaennusteet eivät osoita joukkoliikenteen merkittävää kasvua, näitä länsi-itä-matkustajia lienee ilmeisen vähän. Sillä ennustemenetelmä on sellainen, että sen pitäisi metron tuottamalla matka-ajan lyhentymällä tuottaa valtavasti uusia matkustajia. Mutta näin ei tapahdu.


Kyllä tapahtuu. Riippuu mistä suunnasta katsoo. Haluavatko espoolaiset todellakin että heidän asuntokatunsa täyttyvät helsinkiläisten ja vantaalaisten autoilla kun he tulevat töihin, vai alkaako se metro kelvata? Viime vuosina on teetetty lukuisia galluppeja Espoossa Länsiväylän suunnan liikenteen järjestämiseksi tulevaisuudessa,  ja metroa toivoo useampi kuin bussiliikenteen kehittämistä ja pikaraitiotietä. 




> Tämä on toinen vähän vastaavanlainen argumentti. Nykyisten autoväylien liikennemääristä voi päätellä, että länsimetro ei auta Espoon ulkopuolelta Otaniemeen ja Keilanimeen tulevia. Onhan YTV itsekin jo sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikennettä pitäisi saada kehäsuunnille. YTV:ssä myönnetään, ettei länsimetro vaikuta kehäsuuntien liikenteeseen.


Vaikuttaa se, jos länsimetro on nopeampi, vaikka se kulkee Helsingin keskustan kautta. 




> Espoolaisten kannalta Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään päättyvä metro ei auta Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen alueen liikennettä. Ratikkaan nähden matkaan tulee yksi vaihto, Keski- ja Pohjois-Espoosta tulevien työmatkaan metro ei vaikuta mitään. Espoon yleiskaavan yhteydessä hahmotellut vaatimattomatkin pikaraitiotieyhteydet auttavat oikeasti näiden alueiden työmatkaliikenteeseen - joka suuntautuu eri puolille Espoota.


Kaikki espoolaiset eivät ole töisssä Espoosssa ja kaikki helsinkiläiset eivät töissä Helsingissä ja kaikki vantaalaiset eivät ole löytäneet työpaikkaa kotikonnuiltaan. Siitä se alati paisuva liikenne kuntarajojen yli johtuu. Suur-helsinkiä on nähtävä yhtenä kaupunkina ja heitettävä vähitellen kuntarajat hiiteen. Auttaa metro silti Espoon sisäisessä keskusten välisessä liikenteessä. Tarkista Reittioppaasta paljonko nyt menee aikaa esim Matinkylästä (jossa on paljon asuntoja mutta vähän työpaikkoja) Tapiolaan tai Otaniemeen bussilla ja paljonko menisi metrolla. Vertailuna voi käyttää Itä-Helsingin keskusten välisiä matka-aikoja metrolla, liityntäbusseineen kaikkineen. 




> Tässä tullaan aiheeseen, joka ei varsinaisesti ole länsimetro. PK-seudun joukkoliikenneverkko on ylipäätään soveltumaton seudun rakenteeseen. Sen vika on tähtimäisyys, jossa keskipisteenä on ahdas Helsingin niemi. Ongelmaa korostetaan vielä sillä, että eri suuntien joukkoliikennelinjat päättyvät keskustaan.


Keskusta on tällä hetkellä luontevin solmukohta seudulliselle joukkoliikenteelle. Pasila on toinen merkittävä solmu, mutta toistaiseksi vain junaliikenteelle. Kun ja jos metro saadaan pidennettyä Pasilaan tai Pisara-lenkki toteutettua, voidaan puhua Pasilasta Helsingin kakkoskeskustana. Toistaiseksi Pasila on sellainen paikka jota paljasjalkaiset tsadilaiset kiertävät kaukaa. Mistä johtuu? Haiseeko siellä lannalle kun maalaiset purkautuvat siellä junista?




> Seudullinen joukkoliikenne ei tarvitse mitään terminaaleja Helsingin keskustassa. Terminaaleja tarvitaan vain kaukoliikenteelle. Kun seudulle ryhdytään rakentamaan nykyaikaista raitioverkkoa, se ei tarvitse keskustan terminaalia, sillä kaikki reitit kulkevat keskustan läpi. Metroa ollaan tekemässä tässä mielessä juuri oikein. Metron monista ongelmista yksi vain on se, että keinotekoisesti keskitetty Itä-Helsingin rata tarvitsisi vähintään kaksi vastasuuntaista rataa. Mutta kun kustannukset karkaavat käsistä.


Historiaa ei voi enää muuttaa. Helsingin metron ensimmäisen linjan vaihtoehtoina oli alusta alkaen myös pohjoissuunta, joka toteutettiin Vantaan rahapulan vuoksi Martinlaakson ratana, ja länsisuunta, jos Tapiola ja Otaniemi olisi saatu liitettyä Helsinkiin 1960-luvulla.




> Raitiovaunujen vieminen tunnelissa Laajasaloon on sama asia kuin metro - radalla on vain toisenlaista kalustoa. Siten raitiotietunneli on yhtä mahdoton ajatus kuin metrokin.


En nyt tarkoittanut raitiovaunukalustolla ajettavaa koko matkan tunnelissa kulkevaa metroa, vaan sellaista toteutusta jossa vain keskustan ali mennään tunnelissa kuten saksalaisissa kaupungeissa, mutta keskustan ulkopuolella maan päällä. Siltavaihtoehto Kruunuvuoren selän yli olisi ihan jees siinä tapauksessa. 




> Eikä siihen ole edes mitään tarvetta, kun keskustaan on satamaradan ura, ja katutasoon mahtuu muutenkin kaikki keskustaan kohdistuva liikenne nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Tulevaisuudessa toki sillä varauksella, ettei keskustaa laajenneta täyttämällä merta.


Siitä satamaradasta on kirjoitettu monta kertaa. Toistaiseksi kaupunki haluaa pitää sen varauksena autoliikenteelle. Koska Suomessa vallitsee demokratia, on mahdotonta toteuttaa keskustaan maanpäällinen riittävän nopea raideliikennejärjestelmä, koska autoja ei voi häätää sen tieltä pois keskustasta. Tietulli ym hankkeet ovat olleet keskustelun alla jo vuosikymmeniä, mutta jos ne toteutuisivat, niin Helsingin naapurissa on kaksi suurta kaupunkia jotka mielellään ottavat keskustasta pakenevia suuryrityksiä alueelleen. Tämä suurten työpaikkojen muuttoliike aiheuttaa vielä enemmän ongelmia kuin esim paljon parjatut automarketit ja "Nurmijärvi-ilmiö" mutta jos tämänlaisen kehityksen annetaan kiihtyä, tulee keskustasta pelkkä huvitteluvyöhyke jonka lomassa asuntoja varakkaille eläkeläisille ja sinkuille. Tätä Helsinki ei halua. 




> Tämäkin olisi hyvä muistaa, kun mietitään Espoon joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien vaihtojen määrää. Ja jos ajatellaan länsimetron vaikutusta tähän, se ei valitettavasti tarjoa kovin runsaita jatkoyhteyksiä Kampista eteenpäin.


Minkä kaupungin keskustassa ovat Rautatientorin, Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen metroasemat? Jos taas rakennat pikaraitiotien jolla on pääteasema Töölönlahdessa ja mahdollisesti yksi pysäkki Kampissa/Leppäsuolla,  niin metro päihittää sen vaihtopaikkojen ja jatkoyhteyksien määrällä mennen tullen. 




> Ajatus toimii, kun nykyinen metrokalusto uusitaan 35 cm:n laiturikorkeudelle ja 2,65 m korin leveydelle. Oslossa ja Rotterdamissa sekä metron että ratikoiden leveys on 2,65. Meillä metro on 3,1 m. leveä.


Oslossa metron vaunuleveys on 3.2 m, sekä uudella että vanhalla verkostolla, joka käytännössä on  rakennettu vanhojen esikaupunkiraitioteiden penkalle, ja jossa on ilmajohdot ja rata risteää katuliikenteen kanssa. Se, että vaunun lattiakorkeus on sama kuin perinteisessä metrossa ei ole haitaksi kun liikutaan tiheästi rakennetun kivikaupungin ulkopuolella. Lisäinfoa asiasta: http://trikkogbane.info/cgi-bin/side.pl?id=1&lang=1. Myös oma kirjasi "Raitiovaunu tulee jälleen" sekä Kaupunkiliikenne.net sivusi esittelevät Oslon ratkaisun yhtenä varteenotettavana vaihtoehtona, joskin et priorisoi sitä heti ensimmäiseksi. Helsinkiä pienemmässä Oslossa on kuitenkin pala palalta onnistuttu rakentamaan suorastaan kadehdittavan laaja metro-/pikaraitiotieverkko.




> Virroitustapa ei ole ratkaiseva, ja mikäli raitiovaunulla haluttaisiin ajaa nykyisen kaluston kanssa, yksinkertaisinta ja halvinta on varustaa metrorata ilmajohdolla nykyisen sivukiskon lisäksi. Katukelpoista raitiovaunua ei voi missään tapauksessa varustaa sivuksikovirroittimella, joka törröttää vaunun reunan ulkopuolella.


Virrroittimia voidaan vetää sisään kun vaunu poistuu suljetulta metroradalta.  Jos halutaan metrossa ajaa kapeammilla vaunuilla kuin nykyiset metrovaunut, ovien alle voi laittaa astinlaudat jotka ponnahtavat ulos kun vaunu pysähtyy ja ovi avautuu. 

Saksalaisen länsimetroa koskevan konsulttitutkimuksen mukaan ainoastaan silloin jos Helsingin metro automatisoidaan ja kuljettajat poistetaan, on mahdotonta toteuttaa metron ja raitiovaunun integrointi Rotterdamin/Oslon mallin mukaan. Löyhempiä aikatauluja noudattavia pikaraitiovaunuja on mahdotonta ajaa samoilla raiteilla kuin tiheää vuoroväliä sekunttiaikataulua noudattavaa automaattimetroa. Mutta jos turvalaite- ja automaatiotekniikka kehittyyy nykyistä vauhtia niin on mahdollista että tällekin ongelmalle löytyy ratkaisu.

----------


## Antero Alku

On selvä, että länsimetron rakentamisesta on jotain etuakin. Tietysti se tarjoaa nopean yhteyden niille harvoille, jotka matkustavat keskustan läpi metroasemalta toiselle. Mutta paljonko tästä maksetaan, ja kuinka moni joukkoliikenteen ongelma tai kehittämistarve jää ratkaisematta, vaikka rahaa kuluu käsittämättömät määrät? Ja kuinka pientä osaa seudun asukkaista länsimetro koskee? Matinkylään ulottuvana metro palvelee välittömästi vain muutamaa prosenttia seudun asukkaista.

Rahaa on niukasti, ongelmia on paljon. Länsimetron hyödyt sen hintaan ja haittoihin nähden ovat mitättömät. Kun länsimetron hinnalla voi rakentaa suuremman raitioverkon kuin Helsingin raitiotiet tällä hetkellä, en epäröi hetkeäkään sitä, kumpi on parempi tapa edistää joukkoliikennettä ja koko seudun asuinkelpoisuutta.

Jos pohditaan länsimetroa tai sen vaihtoehtoja, ei riitä perustella, että jokin asia paranee verrattuna nykyiseen Helsinkiin suuntautuvaan bussilinjastoon. Se ei ole ainoa vaihtoehto länsimetron rakentamiselle. Ja laajasti ymmärrettynä tarkoitan länsimetrolla mitä hyvänsä yhtä Helsingistä tulevaa rataa, jonka käyttö perustuu liityntäliikenteeseen. Länsimetron todellisia vaihtoehtoja on virkamiesten taholta esitetty Espoon yleiskaavan valmistelun yhteydessä. Kivenlahti - Otaniemi - Leppävaara raitiotiet palvelevat Otaniemen seutua paljon paremmin kuin länsimetron liityntäliikenne.

Historian virheitä voi ja tulee korjata aina. Yksi merkittävä virhe on seudun autoistuminen, jossa maan alle siirretty joukkoliikenne oli keskeinen työkalu. Vaikka Saksassa onkin rakennettu useissa kaupungeissa maanalaisia raitioteitä keskustoihin, se ei tarkoita, että maan alle rakentaminen on ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Saksan tunneleista on opittu, samoin Helsingin tapaisista suuruudenhulluista metrosuunnitelmista. Joukkoliikenteen piilottaminen maan alle on mennyttä aikaa, josta on opittu, että autot on häädettävä keskustoista, eikä tehtävä niille lisää tilaa. Joukkoliikenteen pitäminen maanpinnalla tukee paitsi tätä myös keskustojen "tunnelikaudella" taantunutta elinvoimaisuutta.

Kaikissa kaupungeissa ei ymmärretä näitä asioita edelleenkään - Helsinki mukaan lukien. Lienee toki utopistista odottaakaan, ettei missään tehtäisi virheitä. Siksi se, että jossain on tunneleita tai jossain kävelykeskustoja raitioteineen, ei sinänsä todista, että niin pitää tehdä. On osattava selvittää, mitä eri ratkaisut ovat tuottaneet tulokseksi. Näin selviää kaksi yksinkertaista ohjetta:

Jos haluat autokaupunkia, laita joukkoliikenne tunneliin, rakenna keskusta täyteen parkkiluolia ja jätä kävelykadut autoille. Sovita keskustan liikkeiden toimeentulo kaupungin ulkopuolisten automarkettien toimintaan. Rajoita liikenteen ruuhkautumista esimerkiksi tietulleilla. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö jää vähäiseksi ja subventio nousee suureksi.

Jos haluat joukkoliikennekaupunkia, palauta mahdollisimman suuri osa keskustaa kävelyalueeksi, vie joukkoliikenne kiskoilla kävelykeskustan sisään ja sijoita pysäköinti joukkoliikenteen pysäkeille keskustan ulkopuolelle. Voit sijoittaa keskustaan liikkeitä ja palveluita, jotka eivät menesty automarketeissa tai joita niissä ei voi tarjota. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvaa suureksi ilman pakotteita, ja keskustassa ja sen läheisyydessä se kattaa kulunsa lipputuloilla.

Edellä olevat molemmat kehityskuvat ovat kokemusperäistä todellisuutta. Kysymys on vain valinnasta.

Pääkaupunkiseudulla on kuljettu ja kuljetaan edelleenkin autokaupungin kehityskuvan mukaan. Sen osoittavat kaikki tilastolliset mittarit sekä voimassa olevat suunnitelmat. Huonosti menestyvä keskusta valittaa tilannetta ja kuvittelee, että automarketin konseptin voisi toistaa keskustassa, ja se olisi näivettymisen avain. Mutta ihmiset eivät halua asua marketin parkkipaikalla tai moottoritieristeyksessä, joka sijaitsee kaupunkikeskustassa. Luonnonläheisyyttä, rauhaa liikenteen melulta ja turvaa liikenteen riskeiltä lähdetään hakemaan naapurikunnista ja niiden ulkopuolelta. Sielläkin eletään auton varassa, mutta kun rakennetaan harvaan, autoja ja niiden haittojakin on harvemmassa.

Ei tarvinne arvata, että en ole autokaupunkikehityksen kannalla.




> Minkä kaupungin keskustassa ovat Rautatientorin, Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen metroasemat? Jos taas rakennat pikaraitiotien jolla on pääteasema Töölönlahdessa ja mahdollisesti yksi pysäkki Kampissa/Leppäsuolla, niin metro päihittää sen vaihtopaikkojen ja jatkoyhteyksien määrällä mennen tullen.


Seudullinen raitiotie ei ole maanpäällä kulkeva länsimetro. Vaikka jostain on aloitettava, ja kun rakennetaan yhteys Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin niemen välille, se toki alkaa jostain ja päättyy johonkin ensimmäisessä vaiheessaan. Kun tällä radalla Ruoholahden ja Rautatieaseman välisellä osuudella on maantasossa ja muuhun liikenteeseen rinnakkaisena 6 pysäkkiä kolmen metroaseman sijaan, sen palvelutaso on enemmän kuin 2 kertaa metroa parempi.

Metron liian yksinkertainen perusratkaisu sekä nykyisen raitioliikenteen kehittymättömyys valitettavasti estävät ymmärtämästä, miten paljon paremmin joukkoliikennettä voi tehdä ja on jo tehty monissa muissa kaupungeissa.




> Saksalaisen länsimetroa koskevan konsulttitutkimuksen mukaan ainoastaan silloin jos Helsingin metro automatisoidaan ja kuljettajat poistetaan, on mahdotonta toteuttaa metron ja raitiovaunun integrointi Rotterdamin/Oslon mallin mukaan.


Tämän toimeksiannon lähtökohtana ei ollut löytää parasta tapaa integroida metroa ja katukelpoista raitiotietä. Toimeksianto oli tehty niin, että onko mitään tapaa ajaa katukelpoisilla raitiovaunuilla metroradalla, kun metrossa ei tehdä mitään muutoksia. Ja tulos on sen mukainen ja täysin oikein tästä lähtökohdasta. Raportissa on kuitenkin kohteliaasti sanottu, ettei tilaajan asettamien rajoitusten vuoksi ole tutkittu, ovatko muut ratkaisut tässä olevia parempia.

Olen kirjassani kertonut Oslosta ja näyttänyt myös piirroskuvin, mitä HKL:n metron kanssa voi integroida ja miten. Kolme vuotta sitten tehdyn kirjani jälkeen ala on kehittynyt ja olen oppinut ja hankkinut lisää kokemusta. Nykyisen tietämyksen valossa metron ja raitiotien integrointi on helppoa, mutta turhaa. Raitiotie tarjoaa paremman palvelun maan pinnalla kuin tunnelissa.

Raitiovaunun korkea lattia on nykyään historiaa, vaikka itsekin uskoin siihen 15 vuotta sitten. Muutamat kaupungit ovat korkeassa laiturissa kiinni, koska muutos on kohtuuttoman kallis hyötyihin nähden, ja siten on pakko sietää korkean laiturin ongelmat. Uutta järjestelmää ei missään tapauksessa kannata enää tehdä korkealle laiturille, josta on tarpeettomia kuluja ja toiminnallisia hankaluuksia.




> Löyhempiä aikatauluja noudattavia pikaraitiovaunuja on mahdotonta ajaa samoilla raiteilla kuin tiheää vuoroväliä sekunttiaikataulua noudattavaa automaattimetroa.


Mitä tarkoittaa "löyhempi aikataulu"? Jos raitiovaunulla ajetaan samaa rataa metrojunan kanssa, ne kulkevat samalla nopeudella, kiihtyvyydellä ja hidastuvuudella. Tietenkin ne ovat eri kuin esim. Mannerheimintiellä. Metrokin ajaisi Mannerheimintiellä eri nopeutta kuin tunnelissa - jos se voisi Mannerheimintiellä ajaa.

Kaiken raideliikenteen kuin myös kumipyöräliikenteenkin nopeuden määrää väylän rakenne. Helsinkiläisessä liikenneliturgiassa vaan jatkuvasti halutaan antaa raitioteistä kuva kelvottomana ja hitaana välineenä ja väitetään, ettei asia ole raitiovaunun ja metron kohdalla kuten yllä kirjoitin. Vaan raitiovaunu on aina hidas ja metro aina nopea, mitkä molemmat ovat yksinkertaisesti valheita.




> Helsingin metron ensimmäisen linjan vaihtoehtoina oli alusta alkaen myös pohjoissuunta, joka toteutettiin Vantaan rahapulan vuoksi Martinlaakson ratana, ja länsisuunta, jos Tapiola ja Otaniemi olisi saatu liitettyä Helsinkiin 1960-luvulla.


Eiköhän Martinlaakson radan hinta ole sama ajavatko siinä lähijunat vai metrojunat. Ilmajohdon ja sivukiskon ero ei ole niin suuri, muut rakenteet ovat samat. Itse asiassa laiturit tehtiin metrojunien mukaan, siksi reunassa on nykyään puupalkki kaventamassa väliä.

Oma käsitykseni historiasta on, että Helsinki ja VR tekivät aikanaan sopimuksen, että Smith-Polvisessa suunniteltu metroverkko jaetaan Helsingin ja VR:n kesken niin, että Helsinki hoitaa itä-länsisuunnan, VR pohjoisen. VR:llä oli toimiva tekniikka valmiina, joten rata valmistui ja liikenne alkoi ennen itämetroa.

Omituista minusta tässä sopimuksessa on, että Helsinki joutui sopimuksesta huolimatta maksamaan myös Martinlaakson metrorataa ollen jopa sen suurin rahoittaja. Eikä kyse ollut pienestä hankkeesta. Rata tehtiin 1971-1975 110 Mmk hinnalla. Hankkeen nykyarvo on noin 610 Me, josta Helsinki maksoi 317 Me. Itämetron Helsinki maksoi kuitenkin täysin yksin, vasta Mellunmäen asemaan osallistui Vantaa pienellä osuudella. Vaikka Helsinki "omistaa" yli puolet Martinlaakson radasta, sillä ei ole mitään sananvaltaa radan ja liikenteen hoitoon.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos haluat joukkoliikennekaupunkia, palauta mahdollisimman suuri osa keskustaa kävelyalueeksi, vie joukkoliikenne kiskoilla kävelykeskustan sisään ja sijoita pysäköinti joukkoliikenteen pysäkeille keskustan ulkopuolelle.


Lienee itsestäänselvää, että autoilun kieltäminen edistää joukkoliikennekaupunkia. Joukkoliikenne voisi silloinkin olla maan alla, mutta siitä ei saada autokaupungissa tulevaa nopeusetua koska maan päälläkin on tilaa riittävän nopealle joukkoliikenteelle. Jos autoilu siis on kielletty, ei ole mitään järkeä rakentaa joukkoliikennettä maan alle.

Jokaisen kaupungin kohdalla on kuitenkin kysyttävä, onko ko. kaupunki valmis kieltämään autoilua keskustassa. Minä en usko, että Helsinki on ainakaan vielä - eikä varsinkaan, jos päätöstä yritetään naittaa Etelä-Espooseen menevän pikaratikan kanssa yhteen. Niin kauan kun liikenne suunnitellaan autojen ehdoilla, on joukkoliikenne sitten sopeutettava toimimaan mahdollisimman hyvin autoliikenteen seassa. Sitä varten joukkoliikenne tarvitsee omia väyliä, joita autoliikenteen ruuhkat eivät tuki.




> Kun tällä radalla Ruoholahden ja Rautatieaseman välisellä osuudella on maantasossa ja muuhun liikenteeseen rinnakkaisena 6 pysäkkiä kolmen metroaseman sijaan, sen palvelutaso on enemmän kuin 2 kertaa metroa parempi.


Palvelutaso ei kai kuitenkaan suoraan määräydy asemien lukumäärän mukaan? Myös asemien sijainti suhteessa matkojen määränpäihin pitää ottaa huomioon.

Vaikka metron asemat keskustassa ovat syvällä maan alla, ovat ne myös keskeisillä paikoilla. Esim. satamaradan kuilussa olevat pysäkit olisivat sen verran syrjässä maankäytön tiheimmästä ytimestä, että kävelymatkat tulisivat vähintään yhtä pitkiksi.

Lisäksi itse joukkoliikennevälineessä käytetty matka-aikaa pitää huomioida. Jos oletetaan, että suurin osa matkustajista on menossa Rautatieaseman ympäristöön, hidastaa pysähtely väliasemilla suurinta osaa matkustajista. Jokaisen väliaseman kohdalla pitää laskea, lyhentääkö se todella keskimääräistä matka-aikaa, kun otetaan huomioon kaikki matkustajat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos haluat autokaupunkia, laita joukkoliikenne tunneliin, rakenna keskusta täyteen parkkiluolia ja jätä kävelykadut autoille. Sovita keskustan liikkeiden toimeentulo kaupungin ulkopuolisten automarkettien toimintaan. Rajoita liikenteen ruuhkautumista esimerkiksi tietulleilla. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö jää vähäiseksi ja subventio nousee suureksi.
> 
> Jos haluat joukkoliikennekaupunkia, palauta mahdollisimman suuri osa keskustaa kävelyalueeksi, vie joukkoliikenne kiskoilla kävelykeskustan sisään ja sijoita pysäköinti joukkoliikenteen pysäkeille keskustan ulkopuolelle. Voit sijoittaa keskustaan liikkeitä ja palveluita, jotka eivät menesty automarketeissa tai joita niissä ei voi tarjota. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvaa suureksi ilman pakotteita, ja keskustassa ja sen läheisyydessä se kattaa kulunsa lipputuloilla.


Itse näen, että ero autokaupungin ja joukkoliikennekaupungin välillä ei ole niin jyrkkä kuin kuvailet. Helsingin ydinkeskusta Töölö-Kallio linjan eteläpuolella on mielestäni joukkoliikennekaupunki jo nyt, Kauppatorin-Rautatientorin väli jo em kuvaamasi kaltainen. Töölön-Kallion akselin ja  kehäykkösen väli on joukkoliikennepainotteinen mixed-kaupunki ja kehäykkösen ja kehäkolmosen väli autoilupainoteinen mixed-kaupunki. Kehäkolmosen ulkopuolen uudet, kuin sienet sateen jälkeen nousseet pientalotaajamat, ovat kokonaan autokaupunkeja, ja muunlaisiksi ei niitä taideta halutakaan. 

Ongelman ydin on, miten saada Helsingin seudulle ja lähistölle muuttavia nuoria aikuisia ymmärtämään joukkoliikennekaupungin tai edes mixed-kaupungin etujen päälle, jos muuttokuorman mukana tulee auto, ja  joissakin tapauksessa useampia. Autokaupungeista ei päästä eroon ellei päästä autoista eroon. Autojen ja autoilla tehtävien matkat lisääntyvät yhä sekä maailman- että maanlaajuisesti. Vasta silloin jos öljy alkaa tosissaan loppua ja korvaavia polttoaineita ei saada tilalle, ehtyy autoilu ehtyä ja loppuu vähitellen kokonaan, tai ainoastaan hyötyliikenne kulkee sen jälkeen enää kumipyörillä. Siinä tapauksessa kaupungistuminen toivon mukaan saa uutta vauhtia, jolloin liikkumismuoto ovat sähköllä kulkeva joukkoliikenne, jos vaihtoehtoina on luontaistalouteen ja 1800-luvun elintasoon palaaminen. Toivottavast kukaan meistä ei joudu kokemaan vanhoilla päivillä sitä. Siksi on paras varautua rakentamaan jo ennakkoon toimivia sähköllä kulkevia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja, ja hyväksyä myös tietty ylimitoitus, koska jos kaupungistuminen kiihtyyy, ja autoilu käy mahdottomaksi, ovat nämä ratkaisut avainasemassa.

Se on teknistä knoppailua tässä perspektiivissä väittellä maanpäällisen ja maanalaisen raideliikenteen paremmuudesta. Maanalaista on toki helpompi rakentaa silloin jos tilaa on vähän ja autot ovat esteenä, kuten tänä päivänä on asian laita.




> Raitiovaunun korkea lattia on nykyään historiaa, vaikka itsekin uskoin siihen 15 vuotta sitten. Muutamat kaupungit ovat korkeassa laiturissa kiinni, koska muutos on kohtuuttoman kallis hyötyihin nähden, ja siten on pakko sietää korkean laiturin ongelmat. Uutta järjestelmää ei missään tapauksessa kannata enää tehdä korkealle laiturille, josta on tarpeettomia kuluja ja toiminnallisia hankaluuksia.


Itse en ymmärrä mitä ongelmia korkeissa laitureissa on, ja miten ne kivikaupungin ulkopuoella kun ei rata kulje katua pitki, ole edes ylivoimaisen kallista. Suomessa on soraa ja osataan tehdä betonia. Jos matalalattiavaatimuksen vuoksi joudutaan kaikki Helsingin metrojunat korvaamaan uusilla, on metron ja korkealattiaisten raitiovaunujen integrointi Helsingin kohdalla halvempaaa. Vaikka matalat laiturit + matalalattiakalusto ovat kuuminta muotia, niin yhä ajetaan joka puolella maailmaa vielä kauan korkealattiakalustolla. On myös liian pitkä aika odottaa 40 vuotta nykyisten junien vanhentumista, koska nyt, uudenkarheina niille  ei olisi edes ostajia läntisissä teollisuusmaissa, jotka maksaisivat niistä mitään, koska raideleveys ei sovi. Jos näitä hankkeita joita tässä luonnostelemme, oli se sitten pikaraitiotie tai metro, toteutuvat muutenkin vasta 40 vuoden päästä, niin taitaa olla turha tässä enää kirjoitella niistä. Ehkä ajankohtaisempi aihe olisi "Miksi Helsinki nostaa lippujen hintoja 20%?".




> Mitä tarkoittaa "löyhempi aikataulu"? Jos raitiovaunulla ajetaan samaa rataa metrojunan kanssa, ne kulkevat samalla nopeudella, kiihtyvyydellä ja hidastuvuudella. Tietenkin ne ovat eri kuin esim. Mannerheimintiellä. Metrokin ajaisi Mannerheimintiellä eri nopeutta kuin tunnelissa - jos se voisi Mannerheimintiellä ajaa.


Tarkoitan sitä, että suljetun metroradan ulkopuolella vaunut ajaisivat raitiotiemaisesti osittain muun liikenteen seassa, ja silloin saattasivat vaunut myöhästyä liikenne-esteiden vuoksi, jolloin aikatauluihin on jätettävä väljyyttä. Se ei oikein natsaa yhteen puolen minuutin tarkkuudella kulkevan automatisoidun metron kanssa.




> Kaiken raideliikenteen kuin myös kumipyöräliikenteenkin nopeuden määrää väylän rakenne. Helsinkiläisessä liikenneliturgiassa vaan jatkuvasti halutaan antaa raitioteistä kuva kelvottomana ja hitaana välineenä ja väitetään, ettei asia ole raitiovaunun ja metron kohdalla kuten yllä kirjoitin. Vaan raitiovaunu on aina hidas ja metro aina nopea, mitkä molemmat ovat yksinkertaisesti valheita.


Kalustolla on rakenteellisia nopeuseroja. Suomen lainsäädäntö ei edes tunne pikaraitioteitä. On vain raitiotie jonka enimmäisnopeus on sama kuin muulla liikenteellä taajamassa. Vaikka lainsäädäntöä saataisiin muutettua hieman raitiotien eduksi, ei se automaattisesti tarkoita että liikennöinti light-kalustolla avoradalla olisi yhtä turvallista samalla nopeudella kuin raskaalla kalustolla suljetulla radalla. Myönnän, että light-ratkaisussa hitaampi matkanopeus kompensoituu vähemmällä kävelemisen tarpeella asemalle ja laiturille siirryttäessä. Pitkillä linjoilla (yli 10 km) taas light-ratkaisu ei pysty kilpailemaan nopeudessa esim moottoritietä pitkin kulkevilla busseilla, kuten on Länsiväylän tapauksessa asian laita. Se vaatisi aikamoista asennoitumisen muutosta busseihin tottuneille espoolaisille ryhtyä käyttämään kiskoilla kulkevaa bussia, jos se ei ole yhtä nopea. Tiedän myös että metroa vastustetaan samantyylisillä argumenteilla ja asenteilla.  Nykyinen Kamppiin asti kulkeva bussiverkosto ylipalvelee eräitä asuinalueita Espoossa jättäen poikittaisen liikenteen matkustajat  ja ne, joiden määränpää Helsingissä ei ole Kamppi, lapsipuolen asemaan.  Ne jotka nauttivat liian hyvästä palvelusta nyt, eivät halua luopua siitä tai muuttaa liikkumistapojaan muiden hyväksi.




> Eiköhän Martinlaakson radan hinta ole sama ajavatko siinä lähijunat vai metrojunat. Ilmajohdon ja sivukiskon ero ei ole niin suuri, muut rakenteet ovat samat. Itse asiassa laiturit tehtiin metrojunien mukaan, siksi reunassa on nykyään puupalkki kaventamassa väliä.
> 
> Oma käsitykseni historiasta on, että Helsinki ja VR tekivät aikanaan sopimuksen, että Smith-Polvisessa suunniteltu metroverkko jaetaan Helsingin ja VR:n kesken niin, että Helsinki hoitaa itä-länsisuunnan, VR pohjoisen. VR:llä oli toimiva tekniikka valmiina, joten rata valmistui ja liikenne alkoi ennen itämetroa.
> 
> Omituista minusta tässä sopimuksessa on, että Helsinki joutui sopimuksesta huolimatta maksamaan myös Martinlaakson metrorataa ollen jopa sen suurin rahoittaja. Eikä kyse ollut pienestä hankkeesta. Rata tehtiin 1971-1975 110 Mmk hinnalla. Hankkeen nykyarvo on noin 610 Me, josta Helsinki maksoi 317 Me. Itämetron Helsinki maksoi kuitenkin täysin yksin, vasta Mellunmäen asemaan osallistui Vantaa pienellä osuudella. Vaikka Helsinki "omistaa" yli puolet Martinlaakson radasta, sillä ei ole mitään sananvaltaa radan ja liikenteen hoitoon.


Hintasäästö Martinlaakson radan rakentaimsella metron sijaan tuli siitä että Töölön/Meilahden läpi ei rakennettu metrotunnelia. Joskushan se Töölön metrotunneli tullaan rakentamaan, joten silloin se loppulasku tulee. Muuten ei tuo, minkä luettelit, ole minulle uutta Martinlaakson radan syntyhistoriassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Autojen ja autoilla tehtävien matkat lisääntyvät yhä sekä maailman- että maanlaajuisesti. Vasta silloin jos öljy alkaa tosissaan loppua ja korvaavia polttoaineita ei saada tilalle, ehtyy autoilu ehtyä ja loppuu vähitellen kokonaan, tai ainoastaan hyötyliikenne kulkee sen jälkeen enää kumipyörillä. Siinä tapauksessa kaupungistuminen toivon mukaan saa uutta vauhtia, jolloin liikkumismuoto ovat sähköllä kulkeva joukkoliikenne, jos vaihtoehtoina on luontaistalouteen ja 1800-luvun elintasoon palaaminen.


En usko että maaöljyn ehtyminen juurikaan vaikuttaa autoiluun. Öljyn hinta tulee nousemaan hiljalleen, jolloin pieniruokaisten autojen kysyntä kasvaa ja kasvisöljyistä tulee kilpailukykyisempiä. Toisaalta akkutekniikka ja polttokennotekniikka kehittyvät myös. Kun (siis ei jos) autojen ohjauksessa siirrytään automaattiohjaukseen, voidaan autojen korirakennetta keventää (vähentää energian kulutusta) ja ottaa käyttöön virtakiskot (ei tarvita raskaita akkuja). Automaatin ohjauksessa turvavälejä voidaan pienentää ja ajonopeuksia nostaa. Joten en näkisi kehityksen mitenkään suosivan joukkoliikennettä. Toki autojen yksityisomistus voi vähentyä ja veikata autojen toimivan taksin tapaan, jolloin kaiketi voidaan puhua joukkoliikenteestä.




> Itse en ymmärrä mitä ongelmia korkeissa laitureissa on, ja miten ne kivikaupungin ulkopuoella kun ei rata kulje katua pitki, ole edes ylivoimaisen kallista.


Turvallisuus tulee itselleni ensinnä mieleen. Korkeammalta kun horjahtaa raiteille, niin vahinkojen todennäköisyys on suurempi. Ja aina silloin tällöin joku sinne horjahtaa. Viime kesäiseltä Saksan reissulta erityisesti jäivät mieleeni Kölnin laitamien U-Stadtbahn-asemat ja itse reitit halki kauniin maaseutumaiseman (erityisesti Köln/Marsdorf/Haus Vorst). Mielestäni laitureiden korkeus oli meidän raitiotielaitureiden luokkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jokaisen kaupungin kohdalla on kuitenkin kysyttävä, onko ko. kaupunki valmis kieltämään autoilua keskustassa.


Siinäpä se. Kysymys on puhtaasti halusta ja asenteista. Tätä pyritään vain peittelemään selittämällä, että autoilu keskustassa on jollain tavalla välttämätöntä.




> Palvelutaso ei kai kuitenkaan suoraan määräydy asemien lukumäärän mukaan? Myös asemien sijainti suhteessa matkojen määränpäihin pitää ottaa huomioon.


Mitä enemmän asemia/pysäkkejä, sen paremmin ne voivat sijaita oikein. Ja sitä lyhyemmiksi jäävät kävelymatkat, ja sitä lyhyempi on matkan kokonaisaika.




> Lisäksi itse joukkoliikennevälineessä käytetty matka-aikaa pitää huomioida. Jos oletetaan, että suurin osa matkustajista on menossa Rautatieaseman ympäristöön, hidastaa pysähtely väliasemilla suurinta osaa matkustajista. Jokaisen väliaseman kohdalla pitää laskea, lyhentääkö se todella keskimääräistä matka-aikaa, kun otetaan huomioon kaikki matkustajat.


Tärkeintä ei ole joukkoliikennevälineessä käytetty aika, vaan joukkoliikennematkaan käytetty aika.

40 vuotta sitten luultiin, että välineessä käytetty aika on tärkeä, koska ajateltiin, että se on vertailukelpoinen asia siihen nähden, kauanko autoilija istuu autossaan. Kesti 20 vuotta ymmärtää, ettei asia ole näin, koska useissa tapauksissa automatkaan ei liity kävellen tapahtuvaa liityntämatkaa, joka taas on joukkoliikennematkan olennainen osa.

Metron ja katutason joukkoliikenteen välillä matka-aikaan vaikuttava merkittävä ero on kävelemisen määrässä. Käytännössä metromatka on ajassa laskettuna 2 asemaväliä pidempi, kuin mikä metrolla matkustetaan, koska matka asemalaiturin ja katutason välillä kestää saman kuin yksi metron asemaväli. Tätä ajanhukkaa ei ole katutason joukkoliikenteessä.

Metron ja katuliikenteen pysäkkivälien ero tuo lisää pidennystä metromatkaan. Kävely on aina monta kertaa hitaampaa kuin vaunun nopeus, joten lyhytkin kävelymatka pidentää matka-aikaa paljon.

Keskimääräinen teoreettinen kävelymatka linjan suunnassa on 1/4 pysäkkivälistä. Jos keskusta-alueella metron asemaväli on 1 km ja katuliikenteen 330 m, metromatkustaja kävelee molemmissa päissä 500 m ja katuliikennematkustaja 165 m. Metromatkustajalle tulee aikaa lisää 5 min, katuliikenteen matkustajalle 1,65 min. Käytännössä kävelymatkat ovat molemmissa pidempiä samassa suhteessa, sillä matkan kohde ei ole pelkästään linjan suunnassa. Ja esikaupunkialueella asema- ja pysäkkivälit ovat pidempiä. 2 km asemaväli ja 660 m pysäkkiväli: kävelyajat ovat 10 min ja 3,3 min.

Jos arvioidaan satamaradan linjaa kulkevaa raitiotietä ja 6:tta pysäkkiväliä, matka-aika puolet matkasta on 3 pysäkkiä ratikalla tai 1 asemaväli metrolla.

Ratikalla 3 pysäkkiväliä = 3 min + kävely 1,65 min = 4,65 min.
Metrolla 1 asemaväli = 2 min + tasonvaihdot = 2 x 2 min + kävely 5 min = 11 min.

Metro on siis muka 1,5 kertaa niin nopea kuin ratikka (vaunussa ratikalla 3 min, metrossa 2 min, metron linjanopeus 30 km/h ja ratikan 20 km/h), mutta matkustajalle ratikka on enemmän kuin 2 kertaa niin nopea kuin metro tällä matkalla.

Toki jossain vaiheessa metro käy nopeammaksi. Näillä arvoilla matka-ajat ovat suunnilleen yhtä pitkät, kun matka on 7 metroasemaa tai 21 ratikkapysäkkiä. Tosin näin pitkällä matkalla päädyttäneen jo esikaupunkiin, jossa metroasemalta pääsee katutasolle nopeammin. Tällöin jo 6 asemaväliä tai 18 pysäkkiä voivat onnistua samassa ajassa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Metro on siis muka 1,5 kertaa niin nopea kuin ratikka (vaunussa ratikalla 3 min, metrossa 2 min, metron linjanopeus 30 km/h ja ratikan 20 km/h), mutta matkustajalle ratikka on enemmän kuin 2 kertaa niin nopea kuin metro tällä matkalla.


Näin on silloin, jos matkojen määränpäät jakautuvat tasaisesti "kartalle". Näinhän ei kuitenkaan ole. Esimerkiksi Helsingin keskustassa matkojen määränpäät keskittyvät voimakkaasti Rautatieaseman ympäristöön (jossa metro jo palvelee yhtä tiheällä pysäkkivälillä kuin maanpäällinen joukkoliikenne). Siksi syrjemmässä olevien pysäkkien kohdalla on arvioitava, tuleeko niiltä niin paljon matkustajia että niiden takia kannattaa hidastaa ydinkeskustaan menevien matkustajien matkaa. Varsinkin satamaradan kuilua käyttävällä ratikkaradalla pysäkkejä olisi syrjässä, koska satamaradan kuilu kiertää Kampin keskuksen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse näen, että ero autokaupungin ja joukkoliikennekaupungin välillä ei ole niin jyrkkä kuin kuvailet. Helsingin ydinkeskusta Töölö-Kallio linjan eteläpuolella on mielestäni joukkoliikennekaupunki jo nyt, Kauppatorin-Rautatientorin väli jo em kuvaamasi kaltainen.


Tässä meillä on näkemysero. Alan pitää kaupunkia joukkoliikennekaupunkina vasta sitten, kun sieltä löytyy selkeä joukkoliikenteellä tuettu autoton alue. Sellaiseksi eivät riitä taksi-, jakelu ja muun läpiajoliikenteen rasittama Aleksi eikä lähes pysäköintialuetta ajoittain muistuttava Iso-Roobertinkatu.

Olen nähnyt niin paljon kaupunkien kävelykeskustoja, etten voi henkilöautojen täyttämää Helsinkiä pitää vielä lähelläkään niitä.




> Itse en ymmärrä mitä ongelmia korkeissa laitureissa on, ja miten ne kivikaupungin ulkopuoella kun ei rata kulje katua pitki, ole edes ylivoimaisen kallista.


Joukkoliikenteen on toimittava myös "kivikaupungeissa", ei niitä voi sivuuttaa. Minkälainen olisi meidän Aleksimme, jos siellä olisi 1 m laiturikorkeus?

Eikä tätä asiaa voi sivuuttaa esikaupungeissakaan. Metrin laiturin vaatima tila ja muut järjestelyt rajoittavat esikaupunkien liikenne- ja julkisen tilan arkkitehtuuria samalla tavoin kuin keskustassa.

Kysymys on myös kustannuksista. Saksalaiskonsulttien integrointiraportissa oli muistaakseni arvioitu sitä, miten paljon kalliimmaksi korkea laituri tulee ratikkaverkossa, kuten Jokerissa.





> Ehkä ajankohtaisempi aihe olisi "Miksi Helsinki nostaa lippujen hintoja 20%?".


Samaa mieltä.




> Tarkoitan sitä, että suljetun metroradan ulkopuolella vaunut ajaisivat raitiotiemaisesti osittain muun liikenteen seassa, ja silloin saattasivat vaunut myöhästyä liikenne-esteiden vuoksi, jolloin aikatauluihin on jätettävä väljyyttä. Se ei oikein natsaa yhteen puolen minuutin tarkkuudella kulkevan automatisoidun metron kanssa.


Oikein järjestetty maantasoinen liikenne pysyy aikataulussaan, mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä sen kannalta, menevätkö vaunut metroradalle vai ei.

Jos metroradalla on käytössä 2 min vuoroväli, ja siellä ajaa sekä metrojunia että ratikoita yhtä paljon, joka toinen vuoro on metrojuna ja toinen ratikka - esimerkiksi. Ratikalla on tilaisuus ajaa metroradalle 4 minuutin välein.

Tähän tarvittava toleranssi on metron ja ratikan keskimääräiset aikataulusta poikkeamiset yhteensä. Metrolla tuo voi olla 10 sekuntia. Jos ja kun ratikka tasaa aikatauluaan joka pysäkkivälillä, oletetaan, että sen virhe olisi max. 30 sekuntia. Yhteensä 40 sekuntia. Ei mitenkään vaikea asia, kun vuoroväli on 4 minuuttia.




> On vain raitiotie jonka enimmäisnopeus on sama kuin muulla liikenteellä taajamassa. Vaikka lainsäädäntöä saataisiin muutettua hieman raitiotien eduksi, ei se automaattisesti tarkoita että liikennöinti light-kalustolla avoradalla olisi yhtä turvallista samalla nopeudella kuin raskaalla kalustolla suljetulla radalla.


Tämä asia on jo selvitetty, ja siitä on RHK:lla ohjeet RHK:n radan suhteen. Ratikalle sallitaan siellä 100 km/h. Jos rakennetaan erillisrataa kuten metrolle, nopeuden määrää siellä vain ja ainoastaan radan tekniset ratkaisut. Jos ratageometria sallii, sielläkin ajetaan 100 km/h, eli vaunun rakenteellista maksiminopeutta.




> Pitkillä linjoilla (yli 10 km) taas light-ratkaisu ei pysty kilpailemaan nopeudessa esim moottoritietä pitkin kulkevilla busseilla, kuten on Länsiväylän tapauksessa asian laita.


Bussiliikenne ei ole tässä parempi. Kaluston rakenteellinen nopeus on yläraja, liikenneympäristö käytännön raja. Ratikka voittaa bussin siinä, että ratikalle voi ja kannattaa tehdä erillisratoja sinnekin, missä bussin on ajettava muun liikenteen katuja alhaisella nopeudella. Esimerkiksi 4-kaistaisen pääkadun keskellä ratikka voi ajaa 80 km/h, kun tieliikenne ajaa 60 km/h.

Helsinkiläinen liturgia raitiovaunun soveltumattomuudesta esikaupunkiliikenteeseen on yksinkertaisesti roskaa.




> Hintasäästö Martinlaakson radan rakentaimsella metron sijaan tuli siitä että Töölön/Meilahden läpi ei rakennettu metrotunnelia.


Totta. Martinlaakson radalla ei otettu käyttöön uutta yhteensopimatonta järjestelmää, vaan voitiin käyttää hyödyksi valmista rataa, ja säästettiin siten kokonaisuudessa. Oma väitteeni rajoittui vain uuteen rataan, ja oli sikäli väärin, että kokonaisuus on ratkaiseva.

Helsinki olisi voinut säästää itämetrossakin ja saada sen 10 vuotta aikaisemmin käyttöön, jos se olisi tehty yhteensopivaksi lähijunien kanssa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikenteen on toimittava myös "kivikaupungeissa", ei niitä voi sivuuttaa. Minkälainen olisi meidän Aleksimme, jos siellä olisi 1 m laiturikorkeus?


Eiköhän lähdetä siitä oletuksesta että jos Helsingin seudulle rakennetaan uusia pikaraitioteitä palvelemaan esikaupunkialueiden liikennettä, ei niiitä liikennöidä Helsingin nykyisillä 1 m raideleveyden vaunuilla, ei ainakaan Variotrameilla, jotka ovat osoittautuneet täydellisiksi susiksi. 

Todennäköisesti pikaraitiotiet rakennettaisiin leveämmällä raideleveydellä, koska silloin vaunun kapasiteetti ja muut ominaisuudet saataisiin parhaiten hyödynnettyä, ilman kikkailuja. 

Vaihtoehdot olisivat silloin 1524 tai 1435 mm. Jos ensisijainen kriteeri on yhteensopivuus metron kanssa, niin 1524, ja silloin vaunun lattiankin olisi järkevintä olla myös  metrolaiturin korkeudella, koska vaunuja ajettaisiin keskustassa vain tunneleissa. 

Jos yhteensopivuudella metron kanssa ei ole merkitystä, niin raideleveydeksi käy myös yleiseurooppalainen 1435, koska se merkitsisi joka tapauksessa uuden raitiotieverkoston rakentamista korvaamaan vähitellen nykyinen 1-metrinen, jota liikennöitäisiin uusilla vaunuilla jotka varmasti toimivat. Silloin vaunun lattia olisi tietenkin matalalla eli perinteisen raitiotiepysäkin korkeudella. 

Arvaan että sinä olet jälkimmäisen kannalla. Minä taas näen että yhteensopivuudessa metron kanssa on enemmän järkeä, koska silloin uusia pikaratahankkeita saataisiin käynnistettyä nopeammin, koska Helsinki säilyttänee vielä kymmeniä vuosia sekä metronsa että vanhan 1-metrisen raitiotieverkkonsa. 




> Eikä tätä asiaa voi sivuuttaa esikaupungeissakaan. Metrin laiturin vaatima tila ja muut järjestelyt rajoittavat esikaupunkien liikenne- ja julkisen tilan arkkitehtuuria samalla tavoin kuin keskustassa.


Helsingin seudun esikaupungeissa ei ole muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta umpikorttelirakennetta, joten tilaa on korkeammillekin laitureille. Ainoat paikat missä voi olla ahdasta ovat Arabianranta ja Pikku-Huopalahti, mutta niissä linjaus kannattaisi miettiä muutenkin uudestaan. tai eri tasoon muun liikenteen kanssa. 




> Kysymys on myös kustannuksista. Saksalaiskonsulttien integrointiraportissa oli muistaakseni arvioitu sitä, miten paljon kalliimmaksi korkea laituri tulee ratikkaverkossa, kuten Jokerissa.


Kuinka paljon  kalliimmaksi se tulisi? Entä integrointi metron kanssa vs uuden katuraitiotieverkon rakentamine pikaraitiovaunuja varten? 




> Tämä asia on jo selvitetty, ja siitä on RHK:lla ohjeet RHK:n radan suhteen. Ratikalle sallitaan siellä 100 km/h. Jos rakennetaan erillisrataa kuten metrolle, nopeuden määrää siellä vain ja ainoastaan radan tekniset ratkaisut. Jos ratageometria sallii, sielläkin ajetaan 100 km/h, eli vaunun rakenteellista maksiminopeutta.
> 
> Bussiliikenne ei ole tässä parempi. Kaluston rakenteellinen nopeus on yläraja, liikenneympäristö käytännön raja. Ratikka voittaa bussin siinä, että ratikalle voi ja kannattaa tehdä erillisratoja sinnekin, missä bussin on ajettava muun liikenteen katuja alhaisella nopeudella. Esimerkiksi 4-kaistaisen pääkadun keskellä ratikka voi ajaa 80 km/h, kun tieliikenne ajaa 60 km/h.


Osaatko sinä tai kukaan muu selvittää tarkemmin mitkä tekniset seikat Suomessa määräävät oletetun "pikaraitiotien" joksikin seuraaviksi: RHK:n rata, yksityisomisteinen rautatie, suljettu rata kuten metro tai muu vastaava ihmiskuljetin, vai ajoneuvoliikenne taajamassa.  Eli mikä se raitiotie on juridisessa mielessä, jos sillä ajetaan esim 80 km/h ja sillä on yhtymäkohtia samassa tasossa muun ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa? Itse lakikirjaa tutkittuani en löydä muuta kategoriaa sijoittaa sitä kuin yksityisomisteinen rautatie, jolloin sitä koskisivat samat liikennöimissääännöt kuin RHK:ssa, henkilöstön pätevyysvaatimuksineen kaikkineen, ja kaikkea muuta extraa. Onko Suomessa käytännössä toivoa saada lakeja säädettyä jotka mahdollistavat rakentaa ja liikennöidä tällaista rataa ilman rautatie-statusta? Ymmärtääkseni Tukholmassa Tvärbananin huippunopeus on laissa määrätty taajamaliikenteen 50 km/h:ksi juuri siksi että sitä ei haluttu rakentaa suljetuksi radaksi eikä myös yksityisrautatieksi. 




> Helsinkiläinen liturgia raitiovaunun soveltumattomuudesta esikaupunkiliikenteeseen on yksinkertaisesti roskaa.


Ei kai Helsinki ole kokonaan tyrmännyt pikaraitiotiet, koska Viikkiin ainakin on suunniteltu sellainen? 




> Helsinki olisi voinut säästää itämetrossakin ja saada sen 10 vuotta aikaisemmin käyttöön, jos se olisi tehty yhteensopivaksi lähijunien kanssa.


Mitä reittiä rautatie-itämetro olisi siinä tapauksessa kulkenut? Olen kuullut joskus että Herttoniemen satamarataa pitkin, löytyykö tietoa miksi sitä vaihtoehtoa ei otettu vakavast?

----------


## late-

> Eiköhän lähdetä siitä oletuksesta että jos Helsingin seudulle rakennetaan uusia pikaraitioteitä palvelemaan esikaupunkialueiden liikennettä, ei niiitä liikennöidä Helsingin nykyisillä 1 m raideleveyden vaunuilla


Miksi? Tai toki nykyisiä vaunuja ei pääsääntöisesti käytetä koska ne ovat jo käytössä, mutta mikä estää pikaraitioteitä käyttämästä 1 metrin raideleveyttä ja 2,3 metrin vaunuleveyttä?

Ainakin Kehä I:n tasolle ja vähän sen yli Jokeria myöten ratkaisu olisi täysin mielekäs. Silloin integrointi onnistuisi hyvin nykyisen laajan verkon kanssa. Jokerin omat vaunut voisivat olla pituus- ja kaarresädevaatimuksiltaan krantumpia, mutta Jokerin raiteilla voitaisiin liikennöidä myös keskustaan sopivia vaunuja.

Jokerin raiteita voisi näin hyödyntyää esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäen ja Pihlajamäen suuntaan kulkevilla raitiotielinjoilla.




> Jos yhteensopivuudella metron kanssa ei ole merkitystä, niin raideleveydeksi käy myös yleiseurooppalainen 1435, koska se merkitsisi joka tapauksessa uuden raitiotieverkoston rakentamista korvaamaan vähitellen nykyinen 1-metrinen


Taloudellisesti ei ole mielekästä korvata laajoja jo toimivia järjestelmiä toisilla. Düsseldorf taisi vaihtaa (vai oliko se jokin muu kaupunki) ja hyvin kalliiksi sekin projekti tuli.

Pidemmällä esikaupungeissa kuten Espoossa ja Vantaalla voidaan ehkä myöhemmin tarvita hybridikalustoa, joka on yhteensopivaa junien kanssa ja siksi junien raideleveydellä. Teoriassa ei ole poissuljettua integroida tätä kalustoa sitten metroon, jos metro sovitettaisiin lähijunien kanssa yhteensopivaksi, mutta tässä puhutaan jo hyvin pitkästä aikavälistä.




> Ymmärtääkseni Tukholmassa Tvärbananin huippunopeus on laissa määrätty taajamaliikenteen 50 km/h:ksi juuri siksi että sitä ei haluttu rakentaa suljetuksi radaksi eikä myös yksityisrautatieksi.


Tvärbana saa ajaa omilla ratapenkoillaan lainsäädännön puolesta 80 km/h. Tarvittava kulunvalvontajärjestelmä ei vain vieläkään toimi.




> Ei kai Helsinki ole kokonaan tyrmännyt pikaraitiotiet, koska Viikkiin ainakin on suunniteltu sellainen?


Helsingistä ei oikein voi puhua tässä yhtenä tahona. KSV suunnitteli Viikkiin raitiotien, mutta HKL muutti sen metroksi vedoten raitiotien soveltumattomuuteen esikaupunkiliikenteessä ja "vaikeaan tai jopa integroitavuuteen muihin järjestelmiin keskustassa" missä ei taasen ole mitään järkeä koska Viikin raitiotie olisi suoraan nykyisten raitioteiden jatke.

Tarvittaisiin vain ne kuuluisat nopeuttamiset keskustassa, joita taas kerran on suunnittellut KSV. HKL ei niiden eteen ole tehnyt mitään.




> Mitä reittiä rautatie-itämetro olisi siinä tapauksessa kulkenut? Olen kuullut joskus että Herttoniemen satamarataa pitkin, löytyykö tietoa miksi sitä vaihtoehtoa ei otettu vakavast?


Ei tekninen yhteensopivuus lähijunien kanssa vaikuta reittiin yhtään mitenkään. Silloin olisi vain otettu käyttöön valmis kalusto ja valmiit rakentamiskäytännöt ratatekniikalle.

Oletan, että Antero olisi vastannut jokseenkin samalla tavalla :)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletan, että Antero olisi vastannut jokseenkin samalla tavalla


Kiitos vain, säästit paljon vaivaa.  :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

(alkuperäinen viesti koski raitiovaunujen pysäkkiaikoja)




> 700 bussia x 80 hlö = 56.000 hlö.
> 56.000 hlö / 250 hlö/ratikka = 224 ratikkaa.
> 56.000 hlö / 1200 hlö/metrojuna = 47 metrojunaa.
> 
> Vuoroväli harvenee iltaisin, tämä huomioiden liikennöintiajan vakiovuorovälillä voi laskea noin 14 tunnista.
> 
> 700 bussia 14 tunnissa = 1,2 minuutin vuoroväli
> 224 ratikkaa 14 tunnissa = 3,75 minuutin vuoroväli
> 47 metrojunaa 14 tunnissa = 18 minuutin vuoroväli
> ...


Edellä esitetty äärimmäisen yksinkertaistettu laskelma ei varmaan voi oikeasti kertoa mitään siitä, onko metro perusteltu vai ei? Länsimetro on kuitenkin useissa tarkemmissa selvityksissä todettu perustelluksi, vaikka sillä liikennöitäisiin 3 min vuorovälillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 700 bussia x 80 hlö = 56.000 hlö.
> 56.000 hlö / 250 hlö/ratikka = 224 ratikkaa.
> 56.000 hlö / 1200 hlö/metrojuna = 47 metrojunaa.
> 
> Vuoroväli harvenee iltaisin, tämä huomioiden liikennöintiajan vakiovuorovälillä voi laskea noin 14 tunnista.
> 
> 700 bussia 14 tunnissa = 1,2 minuutin vuoroväli
> 224 ratikkaa 14 tunnissa = 3,75 minuutin vuoroväli
> 47 metrojunaa 14 tunnissa = 18 minuutin vuoroväli


Antero Alku laskee matkustajamääriksi kulkuneuvojen koko tarjolla olevan kapasiteetin viimeistä seisomapaikkaa myöten. Sellaista mitoitustapaa ehkä käytettiin "toverimaissa" mutta meillä olisi ehkä järkevintä käyttää istumapaikkojen määrää keskiarvona/vuoro. Sekin taitaa olla tositilanteessa yläkantissa. Ymmärtääkseni 6-vaunuisessa metrojunassa on n 400 istumapaikkaa, raitiovaunussa 80 ja bussissa 50. Silloin vuorovälit olisivat metrolla n 6 minuuttia. 

Itse laskisin esim mitä rahallisia säästöjä syntyy kun n 1200 bussivuoroa päivässä korvattaisiin 200 metrovuorolla. Vertailun vuoksi Mellunmäki-Ruoholahti -välillä ajetaan 100 metrovuoroa päivässä yhteen suuntaan, kun molemmat suunnat otetaan huomioon määrä on 200. Busseja ajetaan länsiväylää pitkin yli 800/suunta (laskin uudestaan) , eli 1600 kaiken kaikkiaan, mutta pitää laskea että metronkin ollessa käytössä karkeasti neljäsosa nykyisestä bussikapasiteetista jää pyörittämään liityntäliikennettä sekä niitä vuoroja jotka nyt eivät kulje metron reittiä. Jos kuljettajan henkilöstömenot ovat 20  / tunti, ja vuoron ajamiseen yhteen suuntaan taukoineen kaikkineen menee keskimäärin 0.5  tuntia niin päiväsäästö on metrovaihtoehdon kohdalla 10000  /päivä. Jos vuodessa on 365 päivää niin vuosisäästö palkkakustannuksissa on 3.6 M. Tämä itsessään maksaa metron takaisin 166 vuodessa, jos sen kokonaishinta on 600 M, mutta takaisinmaksuaika lyhentyy jos otetaan huomioon  metron halvempi ja pidempi-ikäisempi kalusto, ympäristön parantumisesta  ja onnettomuuksien vähentymisestä johtuvat säästöt ym. Sitten en tiedä  onko metron kokonaishintaan sisällytetty ihan kaikki katuihin ja muuhun infrastruktuuriin sekä kaupallisiin tiloihin liittyvät työt radan ja terminaalien rakentamisen yhteydessä. Osa näistä tulisi muutenkin rakennettua sitä mukaa kun kaupungin väkimäärä ja ihmisten vaatimukset kasvavat, esim liikekeskuksia, pysäköintihalleja ym. 

Onko kellään tarkkaa tietoa mitkä ovat metropaikkakilometrin hinta ja mitkä ovat bussipaikkakilometrin, niin silloin voidaan laskea näistä lähtökohdista tarkemmin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko kellään tarkkaa tietoa mitkä ovat metropaikkakilometrin hinta ja mitkä ovat bussipaikkakilometrin, niin silloin voidaan laskea näistä lähtökohdista tarkemmin?


Pelkkä keskiarvoina saaduilla paikkakilometrikustannuksillakaan laskeminen ei tuota vielä tarkkaa tulosta. Sen sijaan varsin lähelle meneviä lukuja voi laskea julkisten lähtötietojen pohjalta, jos intoa vaan riittää. Kaikkien seutulinjojen vuosikustannukset löytyvät seutuliikenteen liikennöintisuunnitelmasta (YTV:n  julkaisu).

Mikko Laaksonen siteerasi täällä HKL:n tutkimusta metron kustannuksista 2004:




> Metro: kilometri 0,40 e, tunti 28,27 e, päivä 223,05 (pääoma) + 153,06 (hallinto) = 376,11 e


Yksikkökustannukset pysyisivät länsimetron tapauksessa varmaan kutakuinkin samana, joten noilla luvuilla voisi arvioida metron kustannuksia.

Liikennöintikustannusten säästöistä on esitetty tuloksia länsimetroon liittyvissä selvityksissäkin, joten sieltä voi katsoa millaisiin lukuihin näitä asioita ammatikseen laskevat ovat päätyneet. 2002 tehdyssä tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksessä säästöksi laskettiin metron 3 min vuorovälillä 7 milj. euroa vuodessa ja 6 min vuorovälillä 13 milj. euroa vuodessa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Mikko Laaksonen
> 
> Metro: kilometri 0,40 e, tunti 28,27 e, päivä 223,05 (pääoma) + 153,06 (hallinto) = 376,11 e
> 
> 
> Liikennöintikustannusten säästöistä on esitetty tuloksia länsimetroon liittyvissä selvityksissäkin, joten sieltä voi katsoa millaisiin lukuihin näitä asioita ammatikseen laskevat ovat päätyneet. 2002 tehdyssä tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksessä säästöksi laskettiin metron 3 min vuorovälillä 7 milj. euroa vuodessa ja 6 min vuorovälillä 13 milj. euroa vuodessa.


Edelläolevaan lukuun yksi tärkeä täydennys:

HKL:n luvut koskevat yhtä 4 - akselista metrovaunua, siis vaunuparin puolikasta, jonka kapasiteetti on noin 150 matkustajaa.

Raporttien tekstin perusteella Espoon liikennejärjestelmävertailussa näitä lukuarvoja on kuitenkin käytetty vaunuparille, jonka kapasiteetti on 300 matkustajaa, eli kilometri- ja vaunukustannukset on laskettu 50%:ksi todellisesta. Toki raporttitekstissä voi olla virhe laskelmaan verrattuna. 

Joka tapauksessa, se, että yksikkö onkin vaunu eikä vaunupari, kaventaa kilometri- ja vaunupäiväkustannusten osalta HKL - metron ja VR Oy:n paikallisjunaliikenteen kustannuseron noin metro +50% VR Oy:n osalta. Toki edelleen henkilöstökustannusten laskutus on VR Oy:llä kolminkertainen.

Tämä paljastui minulle perehdyttyäni tarkemmin HKL:n liikennöintikustannusraporttiin koska osoittautui, että siinä oli yksikkösuoritteita vaunujen osalta enemmän kuin vaunupareja oli!

HKL:n raportista vielä bussiliikenteen tiedot:

Sisäinen linja-auto:: kilometri 0,45 e, tunti 24,78 e, päivä 125,86

Tuntikustannus on tietysti kuskia kohden.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero Alku laskee matkustajamääriksi kulkuneuvojen koko tarjolla olevan kapasiteetin viimeistä seisomapaikkaa myöten. Sellaista mitoitustapaa ehkä käytettiin "toverimaissa" mutta meillä olisi ehkä järkevintä käyttää istumapaikkojen määrää keskiarvona/vuoro. Sekin taitaa olla tositilanteessa yläkantissa. Ymmärtääkseni 6-vaunuisessa metrojunassa on n 400 istumapaikkaa, raitiovaunussa 80 ja bussissa 50. Silloin vuorovälit olisivat metrolla n 6 minuuttia.


Tämä oli pikainen arvio kaluston kapasiteetin perusteella. Se antaa suuntaa nimenomaan tarpeellisuudelle. Sitten on toki muita syitä, miksi jotain halutaan.

Ero toverimaiden ja lännen välillä kapasiteettilaskelmissa on siinä, että toverit laskivat enimmillään 8 hlö/m2 (mm. Neuvostoliiton valmistamien metrojunien kapasiteetti) ja lännessä lasketaan yleensä 4 mutta olen nähnyt myös 3 hlö/m2. HKL:n metrovaunujen kapasiteettia ei ole laskettu toverimaassa vaan Helsingissä.

Metron käyttäjänä voin myös vakuuttaa, että puheet pelkistä istumapaikoista ovat utopiaa. Huipputuntina Kulosaaren sillalla metro kuljettaa 11.500 matkustajaa suuntaan. 4 minuutin vuorovälilä se on keskimäärin 770 hlö/juna ja 128 hlö/vaunu. Yhdessä (M100) vaunussa on 65 istumapaikkaa, joten suurin osa matkustaa seisten. Tämä siis ei ole teoriaa, luuloa tai omaa pahansuopaa asennettani.




> Itse laskisin esim mitä rahallisia säästöjä syntyy kun n 1200 bussivuoroa päivässä korvattaisiin 200 metrovuorolla.


Mitä kapasiteetteja olet tässä ajatellut käyttää?

Kun olin pieni poika, HKL:n busseissa oli isot taka- ja keskisillat. Seisomapaikkoja oli noin 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin istumapaikkoja. Oli tarkoituskin, että matkustettiin seisten. Saatiin pieneen autoon iso kapasiteetti.

Nykyään pidetään bussin etuna sitä, että siinä on paljon istumapaikkoja suhteessa seisomapaikkoihin. Seisomatilaahan ei ole kuin käytävillä ja keskellä, jossa tila on järjestetty lastenvaunujen ja pyörätuolien tähden. Jos lasket metron samalla periaatteella, että pitää päästä istumaan, taloutta ei saa kohdalleen.

HKL:n julkaisemat tilastoarvot, jotka viittaavat matkustajapaikkoihin, on muuten laskettu istuma- ja seisomapaikkojen yhteismäärästä. Mutta näitä arvojahan ei pidäkään käyttää liikenteen kustannuslaksentaan.




> Jos kuljettajan henkilöstömenot ovat 20  / tunti


Varmaan jo muista viesteistä selvisikin, että tunti maksaa noin 29 euroa.




> Onko kellään tarkkaa tietoa mitkä ovat metropaikkakilometrin hinta ja mitkä ovat bussipaikkakilometrin, niin silloin voidaan laskea näistä lähtökohdista tarkemmin?


Metron paikkakilometri 2004 maksoi 1,6 snt (200 paikkaa per vaunu!) ja bussissa seutuliikenteessä 3,5 snt. Mutta kuten sanottu, näillä ei voi laskea budjetteja, koska liikenteen täytyisi olla täsmälleen samanlaista kuin se liikenne, josta tilastoarvot ovat. Siksi budjetointi on laskettava päivä-tunti-km -hinnoilla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Laskin viikonloppuna metron ja bussin välisiä kustannuseroja kuvitteellisen länsimetron osalta. Ei hyvältä näyttänyt meinaan metron osalta. Säästöjä tulisi päivässä vain n 6000  ja vuodessa n 2 M , eli 600 M  maksava metro maksaisi itsensä takaisin 300 vuodessa!

Laskelmani lähtökohdat olivat 
1) Mikon esittämät yksikkökustannukset:
Metro: kilometri 0,40 e, tunti 28,27 e, päivä 223,05 (pääoma) + 153,06 (hallinto) = 376,11 e, Bussi: kilometri 0,45 e, tunti 24,78 e, päivä 125,86 

Kaavassa metron kilometri ja päiväkustannus koskee yhtä vaunua, kuten Mikko jo mainitsi, mutta tuntikustannus yhtä kuljettajaa, joka ajaa 4-vaunuista junaa. Bussin kohdalla kaikki koskee yhtä bussia. 

2) Laskiessani tein sellaisen karkean yleistyksen että kuvitteellisen länsimetron ja vastaavan bussireitin pituus olisi molemmissa tapauksissa 12 km, ja sekä metro että bussi ehtisi ajaa yhden edestakaisen ja yhden yhdensuuntaisen matkan tunnissa, keskinopeuden ollessa 36 km/h, eli päivässä 540 km.  Jos ajatellaan että aktiivista liikennöintiaikaa olisi vuorokaudessa 15 tuntia ja vuoroväli metron kohdalla olisi 7-8 minuuttia, mikä on sama kuin Mellunmäen metrohaaran vuoroväli päiväliikenteessä,  niin länsimetro vaatisi vähintään 5 kpl 4-vaunuista junarunkoa liikennettä hoitamaan. Jos bussivuoroja olisi päivässä 600 yhteen suuntaan, niin se vaatisi vähintään 27 bussia hoitamaan liikennettä. 

Tällä tavalla pääsin tulokseen että bussijärjestelmän vuorokausikustannukset olisivat:

Metro: (5*4*540*0.4) + (5*15*28,27) + (5*4*376.11) = 13962
Bussi: (27*540*0.45) + (27*15*24,78 ) + (27*125,86) = 19995

eli metro säästäisi päivässä 6000  ja vuodessa 2 miljoonaa.

Tämä ei ole kovin iso säästö. Haluaisin nähdä ne laskelmat jonka mukaan vuosisäästö olisi 13 miljooonaa.

Minun laskelmani eivät huomioi esim eripituisista ajoajoista johtuvia eroja, eikä sitä, että busseilla on luultavasti pidemmät taukoajat päätepisteissä kuin metrolla, eli todellisuudessa saatettaisiin tarvita paljon enemmän busseja näin tiheän liikenteen hoitamiseen kuin 27 bussia.  5 metrojunarungon tarve perustuu siihen olettamukseen että Mellunmäeltä tulevat junat jatkaisivat Espooseen, ja Vuosaaresta tulevat  jäisivät Kamppiin. Mutta vaikka näillä parametreilla kikkaileee, niin metron eduksi saadaan tuskin enemmän rahallista hyötyä kuin 3 miljoonaa vuodessa.

Näin minun täytyy metrofriikkinä tunnustaa, että länsimetron kannattavuus perustuisi todellisuudessa muihin seikkoihin kuin huomattaviin liikennöintikustannusten säästöihin. Aikoinaan itämetroa rakennettaessa Kulosaaren sillan liikennemäärät tuskin olivat suuremmat kuin Länsiväylän sillalla nyt. Metron tarkoitus on ainakin minun mielestäni eheyttää kaupunkirakennetta ja saada maankäyttö tehokkaammaksi, ja samalla siirtää liikenteen painopiste pois pelkästä öljyä kuluttavasta kumipyöräliikenteestä. Näitä muutoksia on toki mahdollista tehdä myös raitiovaunuilla ja tietyin edellytyksin myös johdinautoilla, tai esim monoraililla tai raidetaksein. Ottaen huomioon myös, että Espoo on Suomen nopeimmin kasvava kaupunki, jonka väkiluku kasvaa 3000-5000 asukkaalla vuodessa ja työpaikkamäärä vielä nopeammin, niin näen että vain tehokkailla liikennevälineillä pärjätään tulevaisuudessa. Espoo olisi Helsingin kokoinen 5000 asukkaan vuosikasvulla jo 65 vuoden päästä, ja se ei ole pitkä aika kun metro rakennetaan 100 vuoden perspektiivillä.

Siksi haluaisin, että raitiovaunuvaihtoehdon kannattajat laskisivat omat päivä/vuosikustanuksensa kuvitteellisen länsimetropätkän liikennöinnistä raitiovaunuilla. Itse rataan ja infraan uppoavat kustannukset eri vaihtoehdoissa ovat sitten toinen asia.

----------


## kuukanko

Oletko tuossa nyt laskenut niin, että olet laskenut busseille kustannukseksi vain länsimetron kanssa päällekkäisen liikenteen? Tuo bussiliikennehän on todella vähäistä verrattuna nykyiseen Länsiväylän seutubussiliikenteeseen (jossa ajaa yli 100 bussia talviarkena ja jonka vuosikustannukset ovat n. 30 milj. euroa). Toisaalta metrovaihtoehdon laskelmassasi ei ole laskettu lainkaan liityntäliikenteen kustannuksia.

Länsimetro muuttaisi tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksen mukaan Länsiväylän seutubussien ja Lauttasaaren bussien n. 30 milj. vuodessa maksavan bussiliikenteen n. 10 milj. vuodessa maksavaksi liityntäliikenteeksi. Siihen kun lisätään metron kasvavat liikennöintikustannukset, päästään metron vuorovälistä riippuen 13 milj. tai 7 milj. vuotuisiin säästöihin.

Tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksessä käytetyt yksikkökustannukset ovat vuodelta 2001 ja täällä esitetyt luvut ovat suurempia. Täällä esitetyillä luvuilla saataisiin metrosta tuleva säästö suuremmaksi (mutta yhtä lailla inflaatio on kasvattanut rakentamiskustannuksia).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oletko tuossa nyt laskenut niin, että olet laskenut busseille kustannukseksi vain länsimetron kanssa päällekkäisen liikenteen?


Juuri niin olen laskenut. Länsiväylällä on nykyisin 800 bussia/suunta/päivä, josta ajattelin että 600 on korvattavisssa metrolla mutta 200 vuoron kapasiteetin verran jäisi liityntäliikennettä hoitamaan. Lauttasaaren ja keskustan välinen liikenne ei ole ollenkaan huomioitu, ainoastaan Etelä-Espoon ja keskustan välinen liikenne. Lauttasaari on ongelmallista aluetta koska sinne joutuisi joka tapauksessa jättämään ainakin yksi säännöllinen bussilinja Erottajalle, ja muut jouduttaisiin korvaamaan lyhyillä liityntäliikennepätkillä. Muussa tapauksessa lauttasaaelaiset mobilisoisivat kansanliikkeen joka vaatii saaren liittymistä Espooseen. 




> Länsimetro muuttaisi tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksen mukaan Länsiväylän seutubussien ja Lauttasaaren bussien n. 30 milj. vuodessa maksavan bussiliikenteen n. 10 milj. vuodessa maksavaksi liityntäliikenteeksi. Siihen kun lisätään metron kasvavat liikennöintikustannukset, päästään metron vuorovälistä riippuen 13 milj. tai 7 milj. vuotuisiin säästöihin.


Jos bussiliikenne todellakin maksaa 30 mijloonaa vuodessa, niin silloin säästöt olisivat tuota luokkaa. Onko bussiliikennöitsijöiden hinnoissa ilmaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Lauttasaari on ongelmallista aluetta koska sinne joutuisi joka tapauksessa jättämään ainakin yksi säännöllinen bussilinja Erottajalle, ja muut jouduttaisiin korvaamaan lyhyillä liityntäliikennepätkillä.


Näin on esitettykin länsimetron suunnitelmissa. Lauttasaareen ajetaan nyt kuitenkin talviarkena yli 20:n bussin liikenne, länsimetrolla siitä saataisiin vähintään puolet pois.




> Jos bussiliikenne todellakin maksaa 30 miljoonaa vuodessa, niin silloin säästöt olisivat tuota luokkaa. Onko bussiliikennöitsijöiden hinnoissa ilmaa?


Bussiliikenteen hinnoista ilma on kilpailutettu pois. Nuo yksikkökustannukset on laskettu nimenomaan voittaneiden tarjousten keskiarvoina. Bussiliikennettä vaan on niin paljon, että se maksaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bussiliikenteen hinnoista ilma on kilpailutettu pois. Nuo yksikkökustannukset on laskettu nimenomaan voittaneiden tarjousten keskiarvoina. Bussiliikennettä vaan on niin paljon, että se maksaa.


Voi olla, että laskuissani käytetty bussimäärä on alimitoitettu. Se edellyttäisi että 27 bussia ajaisi taukoamatta päätepisteiden välissä, ja päiväkohtainen ajosuorite olisi 540 km. Taitaa olla aika teoreettinen suorite kaupunkibussilta, vaikka moottoritietä ajaakin. Jos bussin päiväkohtaista ajosuoritetta tiputettaisiin 300 km:iin, niin busseja tarvittaisiin 48. Silloin kustanukset olisivat: 

(48*300*0.45) + (48*15*24,78 ) + (48*125,86) = 30363 . Vuodessa n 10 miljoonaa.

Jos otetaaan huomioon että tässä oli vain keskimäärin 12 km matka ja 600 lähtöä/vrk/suunta, niin kaukaisempien kohteiden palvelu eli "liityntäliikenne" kasvattaisi kustannuksia 25-30%  yhteensä 15 miljoonaan, ja mahdollinen Lauttasaaren liikenne korkeintaan 20 miljoonaan. Eli joku bussifirma vetää nyt välistä, tai sitten HKL ylilaskuttaa Lauttasaaren liikenteestä. Vai kuuluuko 30 miljoonaan myös sellaiset Pohjois-Espoon bussilinjat, jotka eivät katkea rantarataan sekä kaikki U-linjat ym?

----------


## kuukanko

30 miljoonaa kuluu siihen, että oikeasti niitä busseja on Länsiväylän seutulinjoilla (102 - 166) ajossa 150 eikä 48. Siitä se ero tulee ihan suoraan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 30 miljoonaa kuluu siihen, että oikeasti niitä busseja on Länsiväylän seutulinjoilla (102 - 166) ajossa 150 eikä 48. Siitä se ero tulee ihan suoraan.


Sitä voi ihmetellä, mitä virkaa ne 100 extrabussia sitten hoitavat.

----------


## kuukanko

Ne bussit ovat kuljettamassa matkustajia, ihan niin kuin pitääkin. Ennemminkin voitaisiin sanoa, että edellä esitetyt laskelmat näyttävät, kuinka metsään lopputulos voi mennä jos lähtötiedot ovat yliyksinkertaistettuja. Todellisia kustannuksia päästään laskemaan vain, kun linjat on suunniteltu tarkasti ja aikataulut tehty.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ne bussit ovat kuljettamassa matkustajia, ihan niin kuin pitääkin. Ennemminkin voitaisiin sanoa, että edellä esitetyt laskelmat näyttävät, kuinka metsään lopputulos voi mennä jos lähtötiedot ovat yliyksinkertaistettuja. Todellisia kustannuksia päästään laskemaan vain, kun linjat on suunniteltu tarkasti ja aikataulut tehty.


Jos olen laskenut jotain pieleen, niin se kallistuu enemmän liityntäliikenteen kuin varsinaisen päälinjan hoitamisen puolelle. Kun ei ole tarkkaa tietoa millaisia lenkkejä ne bussit tekevät Länsiväylältä poistuttuaan, ja kauanko ne niillä lenkeillä viipyvät. Ne 100 bussia voivat huonoimmassa tapauksessa olla juuri se määrä joka tarvitaan metroon pohjautuvassa järjestelmässä, vaikka metron osuus hoidettaisiin mallikkaasti "vain" 5-10 metrojunarungolla. 

Silloin säästöt olisivat ainoastaan nuo aiemmin esittämät 5-6  M/vuosi. Toivon, että olen väärässä. Se on selvää, että mahdollisessa metrotapauksessa kaikki nykyiset bussilinjat saavat kyytiä, ja luodaan uusi, hämähäkkiseittimäinen verkosto metroasemille nykyisen spagettiverkoston sijaan. Silloin voisi laskea metron kannattavuutta niinkinpäin, että paljonko uusia lähtöjä saisi nykytilanteeseen verrattuna, jos olisi arkipäivisin käytössä 100 bussia.

----------


## kuukanko

Jos päälinjan laskisi nykyisen bussiliikenteen tarjonnan mukaan, uppoaisi sinne n. sata bussia (ruuhkatunnin aikana lähtöjä on ruuhkasuuntaan vähän yli 100 ja bussien metron kanssa päällekkäinen pätkä voitaisiin ajaa tunnin kierrosajalla). 50 bussia jäisi sitten liitynnän osuudeksi, tosin niistä voidaan vielä vähentää nykyisen Espoon sisäisen liikenteen kanssa päällekäistä liikennettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos päälinjan laskisi nykyisen bussiliikenteen tarjonnan mukaan, uppoaisi sinne n. sata bussia (ruuhkatunnin aikana lähtöjä on ruuhkasuuntaan vähän yli 100 ja bussien metron kanssa päällekkäinen pätkä voitaisiin ajaa tunnin kierrosajalla). 50 bussia jäisi sitten liitynnän osuudeksi, tosin niistä voidaan vielä vähentää nykyisen Espoon sisäisen liikenteen kanssa päällekäistä liikennettä.


Ruuhka-aikaan Hanasaaren pysäkin kautta ajaa n 80 bussia tunnissa yhteen suuntaan. Päivä- ja iltaliikenteessä n 40. Olisiko bussien tarve keskimäärin silloin 60? Onko sinun laskelmissa myös HKL:n Lauttasaaren liikenne?

----------


## kuukanko

Arkisin 7.31 - 8.30 Hanasaaresta menee Kamppiin sunnuntaina alkavissa talviaikatauluissa 120 seutuliikenteen bussia (lisäksi 6 bussia Lauttasaareen, jotka nekin länsimetro korvaisi). Autopäiväthän pitää mitoittaa juuri tuon mukaan. Laskelmani ei sisältänyt HKL:n busseja Lauttasaareen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Arkisin 7.31 - 8.30 Hanasaaresta menee Kamppiin sunnuntaina alkavissa talviaikatauluissa 120 seutuliikenteen bussia (lisäksi 6 bussia Lauttasaareen, jotka nekin länsimetro korvaisi). Autopäiväthän pitää mitoittaa juuri tuon mukaan. Laskelmani ei sisältänyt HKL:n busseja Lauttasaareen.


Ahaa, minä katsoin aikataulua Hanasaaresta länteen klo 16-18, ja sinä itään klo 730-830. Siitä se ero johtuu.

Mutta eikö seuraavassa kaavassa: 
*kilometri 0,45 e, tunti 24,78 e, päivä 125,86*   pidä huomioida nimenomaan kilometri- ja tuntikustannuksissa vain ne mitkä bussit ja kuljettajat ajavat yhdessä päivässä yhteensä? Mitä bussin hallintokuluihin tulee, niin sen vaikutus on 5000  /päivä niiden 40 bussin osalta jotka joutuvat seisomaan tyhjänä osan päivästä. Tosin metrollekin tulee vastaavia kustannuksia vaunujen seisottamisesta varikolla ruuhkien ulkopuolella, eli siksi en laskenut kummankaan vaihtoehdon kohdalla ruuhkista ja hiljaisajosta johtuvia vaihteluja mukaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Kyllä, yksikkökustannuksista pitää huomioida vain kunkin bussin ajamat kustannukset. Niiden laskeminen vaatii siis jokaisen lähdön laskemista aikatauluista (jos ei halua katsoa valmiiksi laskettuja lukuja YTV:n liikennöintisuunnitelmasta).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos siirrytään nyt toiseen aiheeseen, kun liikennöintisäästöt ovat ainakin muutaman miljoonan tarkkuudella selvitetty. 

Ihmettelen länsimetron hintaa. Olen lukenut että rakentamiskustannukset pätkälle Ruoholahti-Matinkylä, n 12 km, koko rata tunnelissa, 6 asemaa,  olisivat 600 M . Miksi se on niin kallis? Vertailun vuoksi Marja-radan (18 km, 7 km tunnelissa, 7 asemaa) hinnaksi on arvioitu n 300 M  . Vielä ymmärtäisin länsimetron kohdalla n 100 M  eron mutta kaksinertainen hinta? Vertailun vuoksi länsimetron hinnalla saisi kaksi jättimäistä loistoristeilijää tai kuusi musiikkitaloa Töölönlahteen. Sisältyykö länsimetron hintaan myös junat ja varikkokapasiteetin lisäys, ja onko vastaavasti Marja-radasta jätetty ne pois? Johtuuko osa hinnasta katujärjestelyistä ja liiketilojen uudelleenrakentamisesta? Joutuuko länsimetron takia lunastamaan tonttimaata markkinahintaan?

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen lukenut että rakentamiskustannukset pätkälle Ruoholahti-Matinkylä, n 12 km, koko rata tunnelissa, 6 asemaa,  olisivat 600 M . Miksi se on niin kallis?


Ei se ole noin kallis. Vuoden 2002 selvityksissä päädyttiin hintaan 412 milj. , inflaatio on juossut siitä jonkin verran joten nyt hinta on korkeampi.

600 miljoonalla saataisiin mukaan nykytilaan verrattuna esim. Etelä-Espoon raideyhteyden YVA-ohjelmassa länsimetron kanssa mukaan oletettu raide-Jokeri.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei se ole noin kallis. Vuoden 2002 selvityksissä päädyttiin hintaan 412 milj. , inflaatio on juossut siitä jonkin verran joten nyt hinta on korkeampi.
> 
> 600 miljoonalla saataisiin mukaan nykytilaan verrattuna esim. Etelä-Espoon raideyhteyden YVA-ohjelmassa länsimetron kanssa mukaan oletettu raide-Jokeri.


No joo, ehkä sitten muistan väärin, tai sitten sen, että 600 M :lla saisi metron Kivenlahteen asti. Sisältyykö hintaan (412) siis myös kalustoa ja/tai varikkokapasiteetin lisäystä?

----------


## kuukanko

412 miljoonaa sisältää pelkät rakentamiskustannukset. Metrokalusto ja varikkokapasiteetti ovat liikennöitsijän ongelmia eli niitä ei rahoitettaisi varsinaisesta länsimetroprojektista. Liikennöitsijälle maksetaan kaluston päivähintaa juuri sen takia, että sillä rahalla liikennöitsijä kuolettaa kaluston hankinnan ja varikkotilat (eli ne sisältyvät jo laskettuihin liikennöintikustannuksiin).

----------


## Antero Alku

Rainerin laskelman erot länsimetron hankeselvitykseen joka löytyy raideyvan www-sivuilta ( http://www.raideyva.fi/selvitys/selvitys.htm ) johtuvat sekä siitä, että selvityksen yksikkökustannukset eivät ole samat kuin metroliikenteestä 2004 lasketut Rainerin käyttämät kustannukset sekä siitä, kuten Arttu on valaissut, että selvityksessä on laskettu koko liikenne metrona liityntäbusseineen ja pelkin bussein.

Rainerin alkuperäinen ajatus oli sinänsä oikein. Eli että verrataan metron ja metron korvaaman bussiliikenteen kuluja. Periaatteessa juuri tästähän on kyse: Metrolla korvataan osa bussiliikennettä. Mutta tarkoituksenmukainen liityntäbussilinjasto ei ole sama asia kuin suorien bussien ne osuudet, jotka eivät aja moottoritietä.

Länsimetroraportin tuloksen jäljittäminen on mahdotonta, jos ei ole tiedossa sekä metrotonta bussilinjastoa että liityntäliikenteen linjastoa. On toki mahdollista rakentaa oma malli. Nykyinen linjasto on helppo mallintaa aikataulujen ja linjojen pituuksien perusteella. Liityntälinjasto on suunniteltava itse, ja tästä suunnitelmasta riippuu, miten tehokas se on.

Periaatteessa itämetron tyyppisessä tilanteessa metron osuus koko linjastossa on niin suuri, että liikennöintikustannuksia säästyy suoriin busseihin verrattuna. Länsimetron tapaus on ongelmallinen sikäli, että käytännössä sen pitää toimia itämetron parina. Ainoa keino sovittaa kapasiteettitarpeen eroa on ajaa kahta linjaa: Toista idästä keskustaan ja toista Espooseen asti. Länsimetron kapasiteettia ei siis voi sovittaa tarpeeseen, ja käytännössä ajetaan ylikapasiteetilla ja siten ylikustannuksilla.

Jotta länsimetro olisi kuntataloudellisesti kannattava, liikennöinnistä pitäisi saada säästöjä niin paljon, että ne kattavat tarvittavat investoinnit sekä asemien ja radan nettoylläpitokustannukset. Huomioiden myös vastaavien kulujen aleneminen bussiliikenteestä. Metron rahoitusraportissa on arvioitu todellisia kassavirtoja, tosin nimenomaan rahoitusvaihtoehtojen näkökulmasta. (Tätä rahoitusraporttia ei ole YVA-sivulla, vaan LVM:n sivuilla: http://www.mintc.fi/www/sivut/dokume.../2004/1504.pdf ) Oma raporttia käsittelevä sivuni on http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/lmrahoitus.htm

Yhteiskuntataloudellinen laskelma on eri asia kuin tämä. Yhteiskuntataloudellisessa laskelmassa  hyötyihin lasketaan eriä, joilla ei makseta metrojärjestelmän kuluja. Kuten henkilöauton käyttäjien aikasäästö muutettuna rahaksi. Mainitussa metroraportissa (s.46) 3 min metrolla nämä ovat 9,6 Me ja 6 min metrolla 5,8 Me. Yhteiskuntataloudellinen laskelma siis antaa aina paremman tuloksen kuin todellinen rahankäyttöön perustuva laskelma, jota Rainer on pyrkinyt tekemään.

Jos ei Rainer päätynyt kovin optimistiseen tulokseen, ei siihen ole päätynyt hankeraporttikaan. Metro on jopa yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton, ellei asukas- ja työpaikkamäärä kasva. No tähän kasvattamiseenhan on päädytty. Eli Espoota rakennetaan metron ympärille, jotta metro olisi kannattava.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos ei Rainer päätynyt kovin optimistiseen tulokseen, ei siihen ole päätynyt hankeraporttikaan. Metro on jopa yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton, ellei asukas- ja työpaikkamäärä kasva. No tähän kasvattamiseenhan on päädytty. Eli Espoota rakennetaan metron ympärille, jotta metro olisi kannattava.


Ehkäpä tämä on sittenkin juuri oikea järjestys: ensin suunnitellaan toimiva raskas joukkoliikenneyhteys, sitten kaupunkiseudun rakentamistarpeet suunnataan sen varteen. Helsingin seutu kuitenkin kasvaa ja seudulla tarvitaan myös keskustamaisia ja kantakaupunkimaisia uusia alueita. Alue Leppävaara-Tapiola-Matinkylä on jo puolittain sellainen, joten se olisi varmaankin järkevää täydennysrakentaa se loppuun.

Ohimennen sanoen, tuollaista työpaikka yms. keskittymää ei olisi saanut päästää syntymään noin kauaksi keskustasta, ainakaan ilman hyvää raideyhteyttä. Se mikä on Espoon kannalta kaupunkirakenteen monipuolistumista on kaupunkiseudn kannalta keskustatoimintojen hajautumista tavalla, joka tekee toimivan ja tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen vaikeaksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Alla mainitut argumentit tuntuvat jossain määrin omilta, joten vastaan. 




> Yksi jatkuvasti vastaamatta jäävä kysymys: Kuinka paljon on matkustajia, jotka matkustavat Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välillä? Jopa espoolainen virkamiesoppositio on kysynyt tätä julkisissa länsimetroa käsittelevissä tilaisuuksissa, eikä vastausta ole tullut. Kuitenkin tällä argumentilla perustellaan jatkuvasti länsimetron "tarvetta".


Tämä on sinällään aivan totta. Jotta länsimetro todella auttaisi, pitäisi raskaan raideliikenteen muodostaa verkosto, siis pisara pitäisi rakentaa ja mielellään vielä niin, että Kampissa ja Hakaniemessä olisi laiturin yli vaihdot pisaralta metroon, Tukholman tapaan. (huom. ei vaadi lähiliikenteen ja metron integrointia) Tällainen järjestelmä takaisi tehokkaat yhteydet ei vain Itä-Helsingistä, vaan Helsingistä, Vantaalta ja vieläpä Keravalta Tapiolaan.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Otaniemi ja Keilaniemi joille tulisi omat metroasemat, ovat suuria työpaikka-alueita jonne tulee väkeä töihin myös eri puolia Helsinkiä ja myös Vantaalta.
> 
> 
> Tämä on toinen vähän vastaavanlainen argumentti. Nykyisten autoväylien liikennemääristä voi päätellä, että länsimetro ei auta Espoon ulkopuolelta Otaniemeen ja Keilanimeen tulevia. Onhan YTV itsekin jo sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikennettä pitäisi saada kehäsuunnille. YTV:ssä myönnetään, ettei länsimetro vaikuta kehäsuuntien liikenteeseen.





> Tässä tullaan aiheeseen, joka ei varsinaisesti ole länsimetro. PK-seudun joukkoliikenneverkko on ylipäätään soveltumaton seudun rakenteeseen. Sen vika on tähtimäisyys, jossa keskipisteenä on ahdas Helsingin niemi. Ongelmaa korostetaan vielä sillä, että eri suuntien joukkoliikennelinjat päättyvät keskustaan.


Ei myöskään pidä kuvitella, että rakentamalla kehäteitä myötääviä yhteyksiä, auteittaisi poikittaista joukkoliikennettä, sillä harvempi kehätietä ajava on matkalla kehätien varrelta toiseen paikkaan kehätienvarrella, useimmalle kehätie on keino siirtyä yhdeltä moottoritieakselilta toiselle tai ohittaa keskusta. Tosin kehäteiden varrella on nykyään paljon työpaikka- ja ostosalueita. Autolla tällainen vaihto akselilta toiselle on helppoa, mutta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle se tarkoittaa paljon vaihtoja. Sitä paitsi monille kulku keskustan kautta ei toisi ollenkaan tai juuri ollenkaan kiertoa, Päärataa tulevalle matka Tapiolaan on yhtä pitkä Keskustan kautta kuin Jokerilla. Koska joukkoliikenne autoliikenteestä poiketen ei hidastu eikä aiheuta ruuhkia keskustassa, varsinkaan maan alla, tähtimäinen verkosto voi olla hyvinkin toimiva myös muualle kuin keskustaan menevien kannalta, kunhan linjat ovat mahdollisuuksien mukaan heilurilinjoja ja vaihtaminen linjalta toiselle on helppoa ja nopeaa. Tukholman tunnelbana on malliesimerkki toimivasta tähtimäisestä järjestelmästä.

Tietysti tähtimäinen järjestelmä tarvitsee täydennyksekseen kehämäisiä yhteyksiä, vaikkapa Rantaradalta Tapiolaan tai Pääradalta Itäkeskukseen meneville Jokeri olisi loistava vaihtoehto. Silti Jokerilla on tässä mittakaavassa lähinnä täydentävä merkitys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> .... Sitä paitsi monille kulku keskustan kautta ei toisi ollenkaan tai juuri ollenkaan kiertoa, Päärataa tulevalle matka Tapiolaan on yhtä pitkä Keskustan kautta kuin Jokerilla. Koska joukkoliikenne autoliikenteestä poiketen ei hidastu eikä aiheuta ruuhkia keskustassa, varsinkaan maan alla, tähtimäinen verkosto voi olla hyvinkin toimiva myös muualle kuin keskustaan menevien kannalta, kunhan linjat ovat mahdollisuuksien mukaan heilurilinjoja ja vaihtaminen linjalta toiselle on helppoa ja nopeaa. Tukholman tunnelbana on malliesimerkki toimivasta tähtimäisestä järjestelmästä.


Tuota juuri minä olen yrittänyt monta kertaa todistaa. Jos ollaan tarkkoja, niin matka pääradalta Tapiolaan on jopa lyhyempi keskustan kautta kuin esim Kehä1:tä pitkin tai Oulunkylän-Haagan-Leppävaaran kautta. Mutta nyt, kun Länsiväylän bussien terminaali on Kampissa, ja kävelymatka sieltä rautatieasemalle on n 1 km, ja Mannerheimintien ylityksineen kaikkineen pidempi ja hankalampi kuin mitä moni joutuu kävelemään kotoa junalle tai metrosta työpaikalle, ei keskustan kautta kulkeminen  motivoi. Metrolla kulkeminen Rautatientorilta bussiasemalle on ajanhaaskausta sekin, koska yhden puoliminuuttia kestävän metroajelun jälkeen on taas noustava maan pinnalle odottamaan bussia. Nämä jutut tiedän tarkkaan, koska olen itse joutunut luopumaan yhdestä työpaikasta koska se muutti Tapiolaan ja olin itse juuri muuttanut Vantaalle pääradan varteen. Jos länsimetro olisi ollut olemassa, tai edes varmuus että se tullaan rakentamaan kohtuuajan päästä, olisi ehkä muutaman vuoden jaksanut kestää piinaavia yli tunnin kestäviä työmatkoja bussilla ja junalla, tai ryhtynyt kulkemaan autolla. 




> Tietysti tähtimäinen järjestelmä tarvitsee täydennyksekseen kehämäisiä yhteyksiä, vaikkapa Rantaradalta Tapiolaan tai Pääradalta Itäkeskukseen meneville Jokeri olisi loistava vaihtoehto. Silti Jokerilla on tässä mittakaavassa lähinnä täydentävä merkitys.


Lisäksi täytyy muistaa että kehäyhteyksillä kysyntä on suurta lähinnä työmatka- ja koululaisliikenteen ruuhka-aikaan. Iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin matkustajamäärät ovat niin pienet että Jokeri-bussilinjan muuttaminen koko matkaltaan pikaraitiotieksi ei ole yhtä kannattavaa kuin länsiväylän n 1600 päivittäisen bussivuoron muuttaminen metroksi. Jokeri tai seudun kattava pikaraitiotieverkko kannattaa rakentaa pätkittäin, esim yksi pätkä Tapiolasta Leppävaaraan ja toinen Haagasta Oulunkylän kautta Itäkeskukseen, ja yhdistää pätkät keskustaan ykkösen ja kympin kanssa, sekä pidentää nelonen Otaniemen kautta Tapiolaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Periaatteessa itämetron tyyppisessä tilanteessa metron osuus koko linjastossa on niin suuri, että liikennöintikustannuksia säästyy suoriin busseihin verrattuna. Länsimetron tapaus on ongelmallinen sikäli, että käytännössä sen pitää toimia itämetron parina. Ainoa keino sovittaa kapasiteettitarpeen eroa on ajaa kahta linjaa: Toista idästä keskustaan ja toista Espooseen asti. Länsimetron kapasiteettia ei siis voi sovittaa tarpeeseen, ja käytännössä ajetaan ylikapasiteetilla ja siten ylikustannuksilla.


Olen jossain lukenut että Länsiväylän bussien päivittäiset matkustajamäärät nyt olisivat n. puolet itämetron luokkaa. Tällöin ei syntyisi  ylikapasiteettia jos vain joko Mellunmäen tai Vuosaaren junat jatkaisivat Kampin ohi Espooseen. Toinen juttu on sitten, olisiko länsimetroinvestointi kannattava jo nyt, vai vasta 10, 20, 30 vai kuinkako monen vuoden päästä. Omasta mielestäni metron rakentamiseen kannattaisi ryhtyä jo nyt, eikä missään nimessä yli 10 vuoden päästä, koska valmis se ei olisi joka tapauksessa liki 10 vuoteen, jona aikana sekä väki- että matkustajaluvut ovat kasvaneet taas.  Metropäätöksen lykkääminen 80-luvulla johti länsiväylän kaistojen lisäämiseen, ja 90-luvulla Kampin bussiterminaalin rakentamiseen. Kun päätöstä aina lykätään, otetaan vaihtoehtopakista aina jokin muu kallis hanke jotta länsimetron taloudelliset perusteet vesittyvät. 




> Jotta länsimetro olisi kuntataloudellisesti kannattava, liikennöinnistä pitäisi saada säästöjä niin paljon, että ne kattavat tarvittavat investoinnit sekä asemien ja radan nettoylläpitokustannukset. Huomioiden myös vastaavien kulujen aleneminen bussiliikenteestä. Metron rahoitusraportissa on arvioitu todellisia kassavirtoja, tosin nimenomaan rahoitusvaihtoehtojen näkökulmasta. (Tätä rahoitusraporttia ei ole YVA-sivulla, vaan LVM:n sivuilla: http://www.mintc.fi/www/sivut/dokume.../2004/1504.pdf ) Oma raporttia käsittelevä sivuni on http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/lmrahoitus.htm


Kysymys on myös siitä, pitäisikö metron takaisinmaksuajaksi arvioida 30, 40 vai 50 vuotta. Minun ymmärtääkseni metron käyttöikä, ennenkuin se remontoidaan täysin, on lähempänä 50 kuin 30 vuotta. Sinun raportissasi puhutaan 30 vuoden takaisinmaksuajasta. Itse kallistuisin 40 vuoteen. Kuntatalouden suurimpia menoeriä ovat terveydenhoito- ja sosiaalimenot sekä opetus, ja ne ovat aivan eri hehtaarilla kuin joukkoliikenne. Suomessa lisäksi yksityisautot tuovat niin paljon verotuloja valtiolle, joten se vaikeuttaa analyysiä kassavirtojen perusteella vielä enemmän. 




> Jos ei Rainer päätynyt kovin optimistiseen tulokseen, ei siihen ole päätynyt hankeraporttikaan. Metro on jopa yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton, ellei asukas- ja työpaikkamäärä kasva. No tähän kasvattamiseenhan on päädytty. Eli Espoota rakennetaan metron ympärille, jotta metro olisi kannattava.


Todella toivonkin, että kävisi kuten sinä ennustat. 

Mutta voi käydä ihan toisellakin tavalla. Espoon kaakkoiskulma kasvaa vauhdilla, jo nyt suunnitellaan vakavasti mm kehä1:n tunneloimisesta Otaniemen ja Tapiolan välillä, ja isoja maanalaisia pysäköintiluolia Tapiolan keskustan alle. Tämä tunnelihanke ei ole sama kuin hallituksen budjettineuvotteluissa kiistetty kehä1:n oikaisu ja tunneli Leppävaarassa, joka on pakko tehdä liikenteen sujumiseksi, vaan Tapiolan- Otaniemen tunnelin tarkoitus on saada rakennusmaata lisää, ts rakentaa kehä1:n päälle kokonaan uusi työpaikkapainotteinen kaupunginosa. Jotta vanhan polven metrovastustajilta saataisiin hyväksyntä tällaiselle älyttömyyshankkeelle, ei missään kohdassa suunnitelmia mainita metrosta yhtään mitään. Sellainen vaara on siis todellakin olemassa, että kehä1:n tunneli tehdään, mutta mitään metroa ei. "Kansantaloudellisesti" järkevintä on eräiden mielestä jättää koko metro rakentamatta, ja rakentaa pääkaupungin koko kaupallinen keskusta uudelleen Laajalahden länsipuolelle, amerikkalaiseen tyyliin hyvien moottoritieyhteyksien varteen. Sitten kun kaikilla on auto, ja kun se on niin näppärä, voidaan lopettaa bussiliikennekin, ja tulee taas säästöjä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysymys on myös siitä, pitäisikö metron takaisinmaksuajaksi arvioida 30, 40 vai 50 vuotta. Minun ymmärtääkseni metron käyttöikä, ennenkuin se remontoidaan täysin, on lähempänä 50 kuin 30 vuotta. Sinun raportissasi puhutaan 30 vuoden takaisinmaksuajasta. Itse kallistuisin 40 vuoteen.


(Ei se ole minun vaan LVM:n ja Icecapital Oy:n raportti.) On oikeastaan väärin puhua "metron takaisinmaksuajasta", sillä rata koostuu rakenteista, joiden käyttöikä vaihtelee. Kallioon porattu reikä ei vanhene käytännössä koskaan. Mutta betonirakenteet voivat rapautua jopa 10 vuodessa. Itämetron siltoja on korjattu jo monena kesänä, Kontulan asemaa on uusittu rankalla kädellä, kiskoja ja vaihteita on jo vaihdettu. Ei metrorataa asemineen rakenneta täysin uudestaan, vaan sen eri osia joudutaan uusimaan eri tahdissa.




> Kuntatalouden suurimpia menoeriä ovat terveydenhoito- ja sosiaalimenot sekä opetus, ja ne ovat aivan eri hehtaarilla kuin joukkoliikenne.


Aivan. Ja metron rahoittaminen on Espoon taloudessa aivan eri kertaluokassa kuin mikään muu menoerä. Vaikka asiaa on yritetty kiertää "elinkaarimallilla" eli osamaksulla, on vaikea sitoutua 30 vuodeksi maksamaan luokkaa 10 miljoonaa enemmän joukkoliikenteestä kuin nyt.

Lisäksi on mahdotonta laskea sen varaan, mitä tapahtuu 30 vuoden kulutta. Se on liian kaukana, jotta sen varaan voisi mitenkään sitoutua.




> Suomessa lisäksi yksityisautot tuovat niin paljon verotuloja valtiolle, joten se vaikeuttaa analyysiä kassavirtojen perusteella vielä enemmän.


Siinäpä se, autot tuovat verotuloja valtiolle, ei kunnille. Kunnan kannalta tilanne on hyvin yksinkertaista, autojen verotus ei vaikuta mitään.




> Espoon kaakkoiskulma kasvaa vauhdilla, jo nyt suunnitellaan vakavasti mm kehä1:n tunneloimisesta Otaniemen ja Tapiolan välillä, ja isoja maanalaisia pysäköintiluolia Tapiolan keskustan alle.


Tällä asialla ei ole paljoakaan tekemistä metron kanssa. Halu tai "tarve" tälle tunnelille ei muutu sen mukaan, onko Espoossa metro vai ei. Metro ei palvele Kehä 1:n suunnassa, ja katteen päältä saatava rakennusoikeus houkuttaa riippumatta siitä, miten Helsingin keskustasta matkustetaan Länsiväylän suuntaan.

Se, mitä ei ymmärretä on, että kaikkein edullisin tapa vähentää Kehä 1:n ruuhkia on rakentaa joukkoliikenne, joka palvelee kehällä ajavien matkatarvetta. Se, että mikään joukkoliikenneyhteys ei pysty poistamaan kaikkia kehätien henkilöautoja ei ole mikään syy sille, ettei joukkoliikennettä tehdä. Se on vain tekosyy, kun ei haluta myöntää, että perimmäinen ajatus ei ole löytää keinoa ruuhkan poistamiseen, vaan halu tehdä tilaa henkilöautoilun kasvulle.




> Sellainen vaara on siis todellakin olemassa, että kehä1:n tunneli tehdään, mutta mitään metroa ei.


Riittävä syy tälle on siinä, että Espoon kaupungin kassatalouden kannalta Kehä 1:n kattaminen on tuottoisa hanke. Riittää, että kaupunki maksaa parin vuoden aikana kattamisen hinnan, luokkaa 60 Me muistaakseni. Kolmantena vuotena se onkin myynyt syntyneen rakennusoikeuden jo paljon suuremmalla hinnalla. Tässä ei tarvitse kikkailla sen kanssa, lasketaanko betonikatteen iäksi 30 vai 60 vuotta. Takaisinmaksuaika lasketaan kuukausina.




> "Kansantaloudellisesti" järkevintä on eräiden mielestä jättää koko metro rakentamatta, ja rakentaa pääkaupungin koko kaupallinen keskusta uudelleen Laajalahden länsipuolelle, amerikkalaiseen tyyliin hyvien moottoritieyhteyksien varteen.


Tätähän tässä on nähty 1960-luvulta lähtien, ja metro on keskeinen osa tätä suunnitelmaa. Kaikki tämä on esitetty Smith-Polvisessa, vaikkei siellä ihan oikein osattukaan ennustaa joka yksityiskohtaa.

Metrosta saatiin syy lopettaa toimivan joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen. "Merto korvaa raitiotiet vuoteen 2000 mennessä." Siis ei laajenneta raitioteitä. Esikaupunkeihin riittävät bussit, koska ne eivät haittaa moottoritierakentamista. Kunhan saadaan tehdä teitä, loppu hoituu ja on hoitunut itsestään.

Auton rakastajien salajuoni on onnistunut täydellisesti. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajat on saatu kurkottamaan kuuta taivaalta ja siten hyväksymään joukkoliikenteen alasajo. Joka PLJ:ssä on "teille länsimetro, meille nämä tiet". Ja ne tiet aina tehdään, ja uudessa PLJ:ssä on uudet tiet.

Metro on kuin porkkana kepin päässä aasille, joka vetää - autoa, josta on loppunut bensa. Porkkana keikkuu kepin päässä, ja auto menee eteenpäin, vaikkei bensaan olisi rahaakaan. Samanvärinenkin se metro on kuin porkkana! Voisiko olla, ettei se ole pelkkä sattuma?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Meillä taitaa olla molemmmilla vähän pessimistiset näkemykset tuosta länsimetrosta, mutta vähän eri syistä. 




> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Kuntatalouden suurimpia menoeriä ovat terveydenhoito- ja sosiaalimenot sekä opetus, ja ne ovat aivan eri hehtaarilla kuin joukkoliikenne.
> 
> 
> Aivan. Ja metron rahoittaminen on Espoon taloudessa aivan eri kertaluokassa kuin mikään muu menoerä. Vaikka asiaa on yritetty kiertää "elinkaarimallilla" eli osamaksulla, on vaikea sitoutua 30 vuodeksi maksamaan luokkaa 10 miljoonaa enemmän joukkoliikenteestä kuin nyt.


Länsimetrosta Helsinki maksaisi melkein puolet siitä mitä Espoo. Eli silloin ollaan n 6-7 miljoonassa Espoon osalta. Elinkaarimallissa Metron "omistaja" maksaa veroja kanssa, eli osa palautuu takaisin kaupungin kassaan. Kun 30 vuotta on kulunut, metro siirtyy kaupungin omistukseen. eikä osamaksuista tarvitse sen jälkeen välittää. On olemassa muitakin rahoitusmuotoja. Jos tavalliselle tossunkuluttajallekin myönetään 200000  asuntolaina 60 vuodeksi, niin miksi ei pankki voisi myöntää 230000 asukkaan kaupungille 200 miljoonan metrolaina 40 vuodeksi?




> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Suomessa lisäksi yksityisautot tuovat niin paljon verotuloja valtiolle, joten se vaikeuttaa analyysiä kassavirtojen perusteella vielä enemmän.
> 
> 
> Siinäpä se, autot tuovat verotuloja valtiolle, ei kunnille. Kunnan kannalta tilanne on hyvin yksinkertaista, autojen verotus ei vaikuta mitään.


Valtio päättää mihin se käyttää autoilijoilta kerättyjä veroja. Se voi antaa niitä Oulun-Kuusamon tielle, Kehäykköselle tai metroon. Ne varat saa se hanke ja sen kannattajat jotka osaavat perustella tarpeellisuuden parhaiten (ja on oikeasta puolueesta jne).




> Tällä asialla ei ole paljoakaan tekemistä metron kanssa. Halu tai "tarve" tälle tunnelille ei muutu sen mukaan, onko Espoossa metro vai ei. Metro ei palvele Kehä 1:n suunnassa, ja katteen päältä saatava rakennusoikeus houkuttaa riippumatta siitä, miten Helsingin keskustasta matkustetaan Länsiväylän suuntaan.


Houkuttaa se siinä mielessä että metro kulkisi Otaniemen ja Tapiolan kautta, juuri kyseisen tunnelin kohdalla, tuoden matkustajia niin Helsingin kuin Länsi-Espoon suunnasta. 




> Se, mitä ei ymmärretä on, että kaikkein edullisin tapa vähentää Kehä 1:n ruuhkia on rakentaa joukkoliikenne, joka palvelee kehällä ajavien matkatarvetta. Se, että mikään joukkoliikenneyhteys ei pysty poistamaan kaikkia kehätien henkilöautoja ei ole mikään syy sille, ettei joukkoliikennettä tehdä. Se on vain tekosyy, kun ei haluta myöntää, että perimmäinen ajatus ei ole löytää keinoa ruuhkan poistamiseen, vaan halu tehdä tilaa henkilöautoilun kasvulle.


Mun ymmärtääkseni joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä on tehty ja yritetty parantaa Lepuskin ja Tapiolan välillä. Ja jos halutaan lisää kaliiberiä, ei se sulje pois sitäkään vaihtoehtoa eri kehitysvaihtoehtojen joukosta, että länsimetrosta tehtäisiin haara Otaniemestä Leppävaaraan. 




> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Sellainen vaara on siis todellakin olemassa, että kehä1:n tunneli tehdään, mutta mitään metroa ei.
> 
> 
> Riittävä syy tälle on siinä, että Espoon kaupungin kassatalouden kannalta Kehä 1:n kattaminen on tuottoisa hanke. Riittää, että kaupunki maksaa parin vuoden aikana kattamisen hinnan, luokkaa 60 Me muistaakseni. Kolmantena vuotena se onkin myynyt syntyneen rakennusoikeuden jo paljon suuremmalla hinnalla. Tässä ei tarvitse kikkailla sen kanssa, lasketaanko betonikatteen iäksi 30 vai 60 vuotta. Takaisinmaksuaika lasketaan kuukausina.


Entä jos kiinteistöjen hinnat, varsinkaan ylitarjontatilanteessa eivät nousekaan samassa tahdissa kuin nyt? Tai jos betonikannen päälle rakennetut toimistopilvenpiirtäjät eivät houkuta yrityksiä niin paljon koska työntekijät eivät pääse ruuhkien ja metron puuttumisen vuoksi niihin töihin. 




> Auton rakastajien salajuoni on onnistunut täydellisesti. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajat on saatu kurkottamaan kuuta taivaalta ja siten hyväksymään joukkoliikenteen alasajo. Joka PLJ:ssä on "teille länsimetro, meille nämä tiet". Ja ne tiet aina tehdään, ja uudessa PLJ:ssä on uudet tiet.
> 
> Metro on kuin porkkana kepin päässä aasille, joka vetää - autoa, josta on loppunut bensa. Porkkana keikkuu kepin päässä, ja auto menee eteenpäin, vaikkei bensaan olisi rahaakaan. Samanvärinenkin se metro on kuin porkkana! Voisiko olla, ettei se ole pelkkä sattuma?


Smith-Polvisen ja auton rakastajien salajuoni toteutuvat Espoossa nimenomaan. Sillä erotuksella visiostasi, että siitä on jätetty porkkana eli metro pois, on vain piiskaa ja auton omistamisen autuutta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Etelä-Espoon liikenneratkaisusta voisi todeta vielä yleisellä tasolla seuraavaa: ongelmana on sovittaa yhteen kolmea erilaista liikkumistarvetta, Espoolaisten yhteydet aluekeskuksiinsa, yhteydet keskustaan ja koko kaupunkiseudun yhteydet Etelä-Espoon keskustamaisiin kohteisiin (TTK, VTT, suuret pääkonttorit), taikka suorastaan koko Suomen ja maailman yhteydet näihin. Jälkimmäinen tietenkin tarkoittaa käytännössä lentoaseman ja päärautatieaseman yhteyksiä.

Valitaanpa metro tai pikaraitiotie, jostain kohdasta väkisinkin lonksuu, en ole keksinyt mitään mallia, missä kaikki nämä liikkumistarpeet täytettäisiin optimaalisesti. Itse uskon eniten malliin metro+pikaraitiotie, mutta on jotensakin selvä, että vaihtoehtoinen malli, puhdas pikaraitiotie ei olisi olennaisesti huonompi. 

Nyt voisi ruikuttaa: ongelman alkujuuri on väärä yhdyskuntarakenne, keskustamaiset toiminnot Espoossa olisi pitänyt sijoittaa Leppävaaraan ja melkoinen osa niistäkin, kuten pääkonttoritornit Pasilaan. Silloin ei olisi nykyistä kehäteiden tukkeutumistakaan.

Lopuksi, on väitetty, että vaihtoehto metro+pikaraitiotie ei olisi realistinen. Olen eri mieltä, Jokeri toteutettaneen mitä ilmeisemmin, tulipa Länsimetroa tahi ei. Kuten täällä on monesti korostettu, kun jokin linja on saatu toteuttettua ja siitä on saatu positiivisia kokemuksia, löytyy poliittista tahtoa verkoston reippaaseen laajennukseen. Näin ollen Jokerin rakentamisen jälkeen ryhdytään epäilemättä pohtimaan, miten linjaa voisi laajentaa, ja sen jatkaminen Kivenlahteen tulee varmasti esille.

P. S. Tässä vinkki poliitikoille, kaikki paukut nyt Jokerin puolesta; Jokeri toteutukseen mahdollisimman nopeasti. Raskaat raidehankkeet vievät joka tapauksessa aikaa, joten ei juuri nyt kannata jäädä riitelemään niistä. Jokerin toteuttamisen jälkeen asenneilmastossa tapahtunee suuri muutos ja raideliikenteestä päästäneen puhumaan paljon otollisemmassa ilmapiirissä. Tällöin on myös mahdollista uudelleenarvioida raskaita raideliikennehankkeita niin, että pikaraitiotie on poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten mielissä realistinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin tapauksessa kysymys on, miksi pitäisi viedä Espoosta tulijat maan alle, kun he ovat matkalla maan päälle ja eri puolille keskustaa. Keskustan alitus metrotunnelissa olisi toki ratikkaverkolle hyödyllinen rinnakkainen väylä, jota voisivat käyttää ne, jotka haluavat matkustaa keskustan ohitse.


Pointtini on, että samalla kulkuneuvolla pitäisi Espoosta päästä ainakin Rautatientorille asti, joka on ainakin toistaiseksi kaiken joukkoliikenteen solmukohta Helsingin keskustassa. Sieltä lähtevät monet bussit luoteis- ja koillis-Helsinkiin, lähijunat ympäri Suur-Helsinkiä sekä kaukojunat eri puolelle Suomea sekä lentokenttäbussit. Nykyinen Kamppiin asti päättyvä "Espoon bussimetro" on torso. Kampin terminaalista on aika pitkä matka kävellä rautatientorille ja muualle keskustaan, eikä sen yhteyteen ole edes saatu raitiovaunupysäkkiä, vaikka sen raitiotien rakentamien luulisi olevan heloppoa. 

Ehdottamasi ratikkalinjat jotka ajaisivat katuja pitkin ja hajauttaisivat matkustajia eri puolille keskustaa eivät houkuttelisi seudullisia matkustajia nykytilannetta enemmän, jos heillä olisi edessään pakollinen vaihto metroon Ruoholahdessa. Parempi olisi siinä tapauksesssa että Ruohoahteen sataisiin enemmän ratikkalinjoja kuin pelkkä 8,  syöttämään länsirataa. 

Mitään varmuutta siitäkään, että joukkoliikenteen solmukohta siirtyisi jonnekin muualle Rautatientorilta, esim Kamppiin tai Pasilaan ei ole. On vain joukko toisistaan irrallisisa suunnitelmia kuten Pisara-rata tai Kampin-Pasilan-Lentokentän metro, mutta näiden toteutuminen seuraavan 20 vuoden aikana on sangen epätodennäköistä. Länsimetron tai länsiraiteiden toteuttamaiminen pikaraitiotienä on huomattavasti todennäköisempää kuin nuo muut. Siksi sille on annettava suurempi prioriteetti. 




> Mutta tässä tulee ongelmaksi se, että koko Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenne on keskitetty yhdelle raiteelle. Itämetron liikenne syö radan kapasiteetin, mikä ei ole millään lailla radalle mahdollisesti lisättävän raitioliikenteen syy.


Jos kapasiteetti on niin tiukalla, niin silloin vaihtoehdoista jäävät jäljelle oikeastaan vain länsimetron jatkaminen Otaniemeen/Tapiolaan. Sieltä eteenpäin voi miettiä mikä olisi järkevin tapa hoitaa liikennettä muualle. Esim pikaraitiotie Leppävaaraan ja Espoon keskukseen. Luulen että moottoritiebusseihin tottuneet länsiväylän varren asukkaat kulkisivat jatkossakin mieluiten niillä ainakin osan matkastaan, ja asianmukainen vaihtoterminaali bussien ja metron välillä oikeaan paikkaan sijoitettuna ei hidastaisi eikä hankaloittaisi matkustamista nykytilanteeseen verrattuna ollenkaan. Sellaisen terminaalin paikka voisi olla Keilaniemessä, kehä1:n ja länsiväylän liittymän kohdalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Luulen että moottoritiebusseihin tottuneet länsiväylän varren asukkaat kulkisivat jatkossakin mieluiten niillä ainakin osan matkastaan, ja asianmukainen vaihtoterminaali bussien ja metron välillä oikeaan paikkaan sijoitettuna ei hidastaisi eikä hankaloittaisi matkustamista nykytilanteeseen verrattuna ollenkaan. Sellaisen terminaalin paikka voisi olla Keilaniemessä, kehä1:n ja länsiväylän liittymän kohdalla.


Keilaniemeen päättyvää Länsimetroa onkin selvitelty yhtenä vaihtoehtona, mutta se on todettu huonoksi. Idea oli tehdä metro mahdollisimman halvalla mutta silti ohittaen ruuhkaisen Helsingin pään. Keilaniemeen päättyvässä metrossa kaikki matkustajat joutuisivat kuitenkin vaihtamaan, mikä olisi merkittävä haitta verrattuna pidempään länsimetroon, jossa hyvin suuri osa matkustajista pääsisi perille suoraan metrolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keilaniemeen päättyvää Länsimetroa onkin selvitelty yhtenä vaihtoehtona, mutta se on todettu huonoksi. Idea oli tehdä metro mahdollisimman halvalla mutta silti ohittaen ruuhkaisen Helsingin pään. Keilaniemeen päättyvässä metrossa kaikki matkustajat joutuisivat kuitenkin vaihtamaan, mikä olisi merkittävä haitta verrattuna pidempään länsimetroon, jossa hyvin suuri osa matkustajista pääsisi perille suoraan metrolla.


En tarkoittanut että metron pitäisi päättyä Keilaniemeen vaan Tapiolaan. Sitä tarkoitin että esim Matinkylästä tai Kivenlahdensta tulevat bussit ajaisivat suoraan moottoritietä pitkin kunnes tulee ensimmäinen metroasema vastaan, ja se olisi tässä tapauksessa Keilaniemi eikä Tapiola, joka on moottoritiestä hieman sivussa. Tapiolaan riittäisi pienempi liityntäterminaali, jonka virkaa voisi tietyin edellytyksin hoitaa Sammonkujan nykyinenkin terminaali, josta menisivät bussit alemman tason katuverkka pitkin Mankkaalle jne. Jos poikittaisia pikaraitiotietä halutaan jatkaa Espoossa, sen luonteva lähtöpaikka voisi olla myös Tapiola.

----------


## kuukanko

Liityntä keskellä ei-mitään ei ole kuitenkaan järkevää sekään. Liityntäterminaalien rakentaminen aluekeskuksiin helpottaa joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä, kun samalla linjalla voidaan hoitaa sekä liityntäliikenne että yhteys aluekeskukseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Liityntä keskellä ei-mitään ei ole kuitenkaan järkevää sekään. Liityntäterminaalien rakentaminen aluekeskuksiin helpottaa joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä, kun samalla linjalla voidaan hoitaa sekä liityntäliikenne että yhteys aluekeskukseen.


Se on totta tuokin. Mutta länsiväylän "nopeisiin" busseihin tuudittautuneet etelä-espoolaiset eivät ehkä kovin mielellään suostuisi kulkemaan bussilla ensiksi jonnekin Tapoilaan jossa bussi tekertelee katuverkossa, ja sitten siellä vaihaat metroon, joka kiertäisi Otaniemen kautta kaiken lisäksi. Siksi vaihtoterminaali keskellä-ei-mitään ottaisi huomioon sekä nykyiseen länsiväylän bussien palvelutasoon ja nopeuteen tottuneiden tarpeita ja toisaalta saisi aikaan parempaa palvelua kuin nyt Tapiolaan, Otaniemeen ja Keilaniemeen metron avulla. Sen keskellä-ei-mitään -terminaalin ja metroaseman paikka ei tarvitsisi olla suoraan moottoritieristeyksessä vaan jossain Nokian pääkonttorin tai Raaden hampaan tienoilla, jonne rakennettasiiin oma ramppi länsiväylältä tulevilla busseille.

----------


## Miska

Länsimetrokeskustelussa ei vielä toistaiseksi ole pahemmin puhuttu turvallisuusnäkökohdista. Viimeviikkoinen Länsiväylän bussikolari sekä viimeisen vuoden aikana sattuneet pari muuta vakavaa Länsiväylän busseille sattunutta onnettomuutta saivat ainakin minut pohtimaan, olisiko omalla väylällään kulkeva raideliikenne turvallisuuden kannalta paras ratkaisu. Enpä muista, että Helsingin metrossa olisi tapahtunut ainuttakaan vakavaa onnettomuutta, pois lukien tahalliset allejäämiset ja kirvesmurha. Mitään suistumisonnettomuuksia tai törmäyksiä ei ole tapahtunut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetrokeskustelussa ei vielä toistaiseksi ole pahemmin puhuttu turvallisuusnäkökohdista. Viimeviikkoinen Länsiväylän bussikolari sekä viimeisen vuoden aikana sattuneet pari muuta vakavaa Länsiväylän busseille sattunutta onnettomuutta saivat ainakin minut pohtimaan, olisiko omalla väylällään kulkeva raideliikenne turvallisuuden kannalta paras ratkaisu. Enpä muista, että Helsingin metrossa olisi tapahtunut ainuttakaan vakavaa onnettomuutta, pois lukien tahalliset allejäämiset ja kirvesmurha. Mitään suistumisonnettomuuksia tai törmäyksiä ei ole tapahtunut.


En minäkään muista mitään varsinaista metro-onnettomuutta sattuneen Helsingissä. Yksi kuorma-autohan putosi muutama vuosi sitten aamuyöllä Sörnäisissä metroradalle, mutta metroliikenne ei ollut vielä käynnistynyt silloin. Jokin palopesäke on ollut Helsingin metron roskapöntöissä, mutta on  saatu sammutettua ajoissa. Metroissa nimenomaan tulipalot voivat aiheuttaa suurta tuhoa jos sammutusjärjestelmät eivät toimi. Ymmärtääkseni Helsingin metrossa järjestetään säännöllisesti evakuointi- ja paloharjoituksia. 

Länsiväylällä varsinkin ruuhka-aikana lähtee liikkuu paljon busseja yhtaikaa, joten kolarivaaraa niin bussien kesken kuin muun liikenteen kanssa on jatkuvasti olemassa. Länsiväylällä on myös monta meren ylittävää siltaa, joiden kannet voivat iltaisin ja aikaisin aamulla olla kuivalle maalle rakennettuja teitä huomattavasti liukkaampia. Nykyistä turvallisemmaksi länsiväylän bussiliikenne saataisiin alhaisemmilla nopeusrajoituksilla ja tiukemmalla liikenteen valvonnalla niin henkilöautojen kuin bussien kohdalla. Tämä hidastaisi matka-aikoja niin paljon, että paljon kritisoitu metro liityntäliikenteen kanssa olisi kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto suorien bussien kanssa. 

Kampin maanalaisessa bussiterminaalissa ei voi myöskään käyttää maakaasubusseja niiden räjähdysvaaaran vuoksi. Juuri maakaasubussien ympäristöystävällisyydellä perusteltiin aikoinaan Espoosta Kamppiin asti ajavien suorien bussilinjojen jatkamista ja Kampin terminaalin rakentamista länsimetron sijaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyinen Kamppiin asti päättyvä "Espoon bussimetro" on torso. Kampin terminaalista on aika pitkä matka kävellä rautatientorille ja muualle keskustaan, eikä sen yhteyteen ole edes saatu raitiovaunupysäkkiä, vaikka sen raitiotien rakentamien luulisi olevan heloppoa.


Olet mielestäni täysin oikeassa. Mutta Kamppi onkin liikekeskus ja tuottava rakennushanke, ei suinkaan mahdollisimman tarkoituksenmukainen joukkoliikenteen ratkaisu. Vähintä mitä olisi pitänyt tehdä olisi ollut tehdä Helsingin matkakeskus Rautatieasemalle siihen paikkaan, jossa oli RHK:n pysäköintialue ja vieressä bussien pysäköintikenttä. Mutta mitenkäs silloin olisi pakotettu ihmisiä kulkemaan Kampin kauppakeskukseen?




> Ehdottamasi ratikkalinjat jotka ajaisivat katuja pitkin ja hajauttaisivat matkustajia eri puolille keskustaa eivät houkuttelisi seudullisia matkustajia nykytilannetta enemmän, jos heillä olisi edessään pakollinen vaihto metroon Ruoholahdessa.


Miksi olisi vaihto metroon Ruoholahdessa? Espoosta tulevaa rataa pitkin tulisi useita raitiolinjoja, jotka suuntaisivat eri puolille keskustaa ja edelleen ulos keskustata toisaalle seudulla. Vain sellainen matkustaja vaihtaisi metroon, joka on matkalla metroradan suuntaan.




> Parempi olisi siinä tapauksesssa että Ruohoahteen sataisiin enemmän ratikkalinjoja kuin pelkkä 8, syöttämään länsirataa.


Puhun tietenkin järjestelmästä, jossa ajetaan samalla kalustolla muualla, paitsi metroradalla, joka laiturin sijaintinsa vuoksi on teknisesti yheensopimaton muun järjestelmän kanssa. Ja todennäköisesti metroradalla ei myöskään ole kapasiteetin vuoksi tilaa muille kuin edestakaisin sahaaville metrojunille.




> Mitään varmuutta siitäkään, että joukkoliikenteen solmukohta siirtyisi jonnekin muualle Rautatientorilta, esim Kamppiin tai Pasilaan ei ole.


Joukkoliikenteellä ei pidä olla solmukohtaa, vaan sellaista on nimenomaan vältettävä. Solmun ajatus tarjota mahdollisuus vaihtaa eri suuntiin on oikein suunnitellussa verkossa osin tarpeeton. Ruuhkautuvan solmupisteen sijasta vaihtomahdollisuudet tulee hajauttaa eri puolille kaupunkia, ja ensisijaisesti verkko ja linjasto tehdään siten, että vaihtotarve minimoidaan.




> Jos (itämetron) kapasiteetti on niin tiukalla, niin silloin vaihtoehdoista jäävät jäljelle oikeastaan vain länsimetron jatkaminen Otaniemeen/Tapiolaan. Sieltä eteenpäin voi miettiä mikä olisi järkevin tapa hoitaa liikennettä muualle.


Tässä lähtökohtani on toinen. Itämetron ongelmia ei pidä levittää, vaan länsisuunnan liikenneratkaisussa pitää ottaa oppia itämetrosta ja ratkaista joukkoliikenne paremmin.

Keskeinen itämetron virhe ja ongelma on keskittäminen. Sen vuoksi on tarpeettomasti luotu mm. kapasiteettiongelma ja häiriöherkkyys. Sitä näimme juuri tiistaiaamuna: Yksi jarruvikainen juna, ja Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenne seisoo käytännössä kokonaan.

Vastaava ongelma nähtiin ratikkaverkossa viime viikolla. Kaisaniemi ja Pitkäsilta ovat verkon kriittinen paikka, joten yksi typerä kuorma-autoilija jumitti puolet kaupungin raitioliikenteestä.

Hajautus tarjoaa eniten joukkoliikenteen yhteyksiä ja vähentää häiriöherkkyyttä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikenteellä ei pidä olla solmukohtaa, vaan sellaista on nimenomaan vältettävä. Solmun ajatus tarjota mahdollisuus vaihtaa eri suuntiin on oikein suunnitellussa verkossa osin tarpeeton. Ruuhkautuvan solmupisteen sijasta vaihtomahdollisuudet tulee hajauttaa eri puolille kaupunkia, ja ensisijaisesti verkko ja linjasto tehdään siten, että vaihtotarve minimoidaan.


Tuosta olen eri mieltä. Solmukohta palvelee aina suurempaa joukkoa kuin pelkästään kaupungin ulkopuolelta keskustaan tulevia. Se palvelee myös  läpikulkuliikennettä ja kaukoliikennettä. Jos solmukohta on oikein suunniteltu, mitään pahoja ruuhkia tai tukoksia ei synny. 




> Tässä lähtökohtani on toinen. Itämetron ongelmia ei pidä levittää, vaan länsisuunnan liikenneratkaisussa pitää ottaa oppia itämetrosta ja ratkaista joukkoliikenne paremmin.
> 
> Keskeinen itämetron virhe ja ongelma on keskittäminen. Sen vuoksi on tarpeettomasti luotu mm. kapasiteettiongelma ja häiriöherkkyys. Sitä näimme juuri tiistaiaamuna: Yksi jarruvikainen juna, ja Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenne seisoo käytännössä kokonaan.


Metron tekniset ongelmat ovat todella vähäisiä esim bussi- ja henkilöautoliikenteeseen verrattuna, ja myös VR:n lähijuniin. Raitiovaunuista en mene sanomaan, mutta kyllä niillekin sattuu kolareita ja häiriöitä. Helsingin metron kapasiteettikaan ei ole ylärajoissa, kiitos "metrotoimiston" joka ylimitoitti metron. Metron alkuaikoina nähtiin kannattavuutta suurimpana ongelmana kun koko metro oli vain lyhyt linja Kampista Itäkeskukseen. Verkkoa laajentamalla kohteisiiin jossa on matkustajia paljon ja bussiliikenteen kapasiteetti äärirajoilla, metron kannattavuus paranee.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Länsimetro on kuitenkin suunniteltu jatkettavaksi Kivenlahteen ja Soukkaan. Olarin jättäminen väliin taas on tiedostettu ratkaisu, sen kautta kulkevaa linjaustahan on selvitetty.


Kivenlahteen ja Soukkaan kulkeva länsimetro on hyvin kaukana tulevaisuudessa, selvitys koskee nyt rataa Matinkylään asti. Kivenlahteen ja Soukkaan kulkevan Länsimetron hinnalla pikaratikan saisi ainakin ulottumaan kahtena haarana Kivenlahteen ja Soukkaan sekä lisäksi raide-Jokerin.

Tunnelimetro Matinkylään asti maksaa YVA:n mukaan 452 Me. En nyt löytänyt metroraporteista linjan pituutta, mutta jos jatko Matinkylä - Kivenlahti maksaa 75% Matinkylän metrosta, hintaa olisi noin 339 Me. Koko souvi 800 Me. Tällä hinnalla saisi 100 km pikaratikkaa, vaikka keskihinta olisi 8 Me / km (160 km hinnalla 5 Me / km, 80 km hinnalla 10 Me/km). Kumpikohan vaikuttaisi enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttöön, kaupunkikehitykseen ja koko seudun hyvinvointiin? 

Olarin ja Matinkylän asuntoalueiden jättäminen radasta sivuun on toki tietoinen ratkaisu, samoin Tapiolan lähiöiden jättäminen sivuun.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Viesti on siirretty raideliikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen yhteensovittamista koskevasta viestiketjusta

----------


## kuukanko

> Tunnelimetro Matinkylään asti maksaa YVA:n mukaan 452 Me.


Espoon liikennejärjestelmäselvityksessä hintoja on arvioitu näin vuoden 2002 kustannustasossa:
Ruoholahti - Tapiola metro 279 milj. euroa
Tapiola - Matinkylä metro 133 milj. euroa, pikaratikka 64 milj. euroa
Matinkylä - Kivenlahti metro 210 milj. euroa, pikaratikka 130 milj. euroa

Pikaratikan hinta Espoon puolella olisi siis vajaat puolet metron hinnasta. Jos Kivenlahteen tehtäisiin metron sijasta pikaratikka, pitäisi Helsingin puolella kuitenkin tehdä metron kanssa päällekkäistä rataa, jolloin hintaero ei ole noin selvä.

Minä uskon, että jos metro rakennetaan Matinkylään asti, jatketaan sitä yhteyden valmistuttua hyvin pian Kivenlahteen, vähän kuten itämetroa jatkettiin nopeasti Itäkeskuksesta Mellunmäkeen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

YVA:ssa metron hinta on noussut ja pikaraitiotien suunnitelmien täsmentyessä laskenut. 210 Me Kivenlahti - Matinkylä - välistä pitäisi nostaa ainakin saman verran kuin YVA:ssa Matinkylä - Ruoholahti on kallistunut.

Pitäisin aika erikoisena, jos tarkkojen suunnitelmien mukaan maanpäällinen pikaraitiotie maksaisi edelleen 50% metrosta, kun kansainvälinen kokemus on luokkaa 15-25%. Pikaraitiotien investointikustannukset olisivat eri ketjun aihe, voisin toki valaista sitä, mitkä sillä alalla ovat ongelmat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Siirsin oma-aloitteisesti tämän keskustelun ketjusta "*Etelä-Espoon pikaraitiotie -ideariihi"*




> Puhun radan kapasiteetista, joka on eri asia kuin henkilökapasiteetti. Mutta kun radan kapasiteetti on se, joka ratkaisee tämän asian.


Nimenomaan!




> Kampissa on kyllä toinen asemahalli nykyisen alla. Mutta sinne ei pääse mistään. Sitä päättäjää ei tule, joka rakentaa toisen metrotunnelin Ruoholahden ja Kampin välille. On nimenomaan ymmärrettävä, että vaihtoasema edellyttää tuplaraiteet.


Varmaan osalle matkasta, mutta eikö onnistu laittaa vaihteet jonnekin puoleenväliin Ruohista ja Kamppia josta pääsee toiseen laiturihalliin?




> Kun idästä tuleva ratakapasiteetti on käytössä, myös Kampin nykyisen aseman kapasiteetti on käytössä. Kahdesta suunnasta tuleva päättyvä liikenne tarvitsee pääteasemalla kahden suunnan liikenteen yhteiskapasiteetin toisin kuin läpiajava, jolle riittä yksinkertainen kapasiteetti. 
> 
> En tiedä, ymmärretäänkö näitä asioita tutkia oikein YVAssa. Jo ehdotus siitä, että täyteen kapasiteettiin käytetylle metroradalle pantaisiin lisää vuoroja Espoon suunnasta esim. Hakaniemeen, on mahdoton. Ja kumminkin tällaista mahdollisuutta tutkitaan!


Eivät ole tainneet tutkia YVA:ssa. Siksi en laskisikaan Kampin ja Hakaniemen välille yhtään enempää junia/ratikoita kuin nyt, vaan Espoosta tulevista vuoroista osa jäisi Kampppiin, siihen toiseen laiturihalliin, ja jatkaisi sieltä, jos rataa jatketaan, esim Kauppatorin suuntaan. Joka toinen idästä tulevista metrojunista taas ajaisi Kampin vanhalle kääntöraiteelle, mutta joka toinen jatkaisi Ruohikseen tai Tapiolaan. Eli Kampin ja Ruoholahden välillä, mutta jos mahdollista Tapiolaan asti olisi kahdella eri kulkuneuvotyypillä liikennöitävää rataa. Sitä ei tarvitse nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä rakentaa Tapiolaan asti metrolle sopivaksi, mutta suositeltavaa, koska kapasiteettirajat voivat kaikesta huolimatta tulla nopeammin vastaan kuin aluksi luulee. 




> Itämetron radan kapasiteettiongelmaa voi alentaa vain suurentamalla junan matkustajamäärää. Se taas tarkoittaa käytännössä seisomatilan osuuden kasvattamista, joka tuskin menee läpi myöskään missään. Sillä sehän se varsinainen metron kehittämisvisio olisikin: Pannaan pois kuljettajat, pidennetään sillä matka-aikaa ja vähennetään istumapaikkoja, jotta voidaan harventaa vuorovälejä.


Jos kerran tilanne on näin vaikea, niin taisi olla ihan paikallaan että metrotoimisto ylimitoitti 1960-luvulla metron kapasiteetin. 

Jos palataan Laajasalon-Kruunuvuorenrannan  problematiikkaan, niin todennäköisesti käy niin että Kruunuvuorenrannan asukkaita ryhdytään kuskaamaan sieltä suorilla busseilla keskustaan, jos metron kapasiteetti ei riitä, ja kun matkustajamäärä nousee riittävän korkealle , aletaan vakavasti harkita sitä Kruunuvuoren selän ylittäväää siltaa, josta voi rakentaa sen puuttuvan "light-metro" pätkän Kamppiin yhdistämään Espoon suunnan vastaavan "light-metron". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos kerran tilanne on näin vaikea, niin taisi olla ihan paikallaan että metrotoimisto ylimitoitti 1960-luvulla metron kapasiteetin.


Viime kädessä taitaa kyse olla vain istumapaikkojen määrästä. Tavallisesti metroissa on pitkittäispenkit ja pääasiallinen matkustusmuoto seisten. Toisaalta Helsingissä on keskitetty metroon mahdollisimman paljon käyttäjiä, jotta se kapasiteetti olisi saatu käyttöön.

Mutta matkustusmielessä ollaan vielä mitoituskapasiteetista kaukana, kun Kulosaaren sillalla on huippukuorma 11.500 hlö/h. Nykyisellä 4 min vuorovälillä henkilökapasiteetti on 18.000 hlö/h. Silti nykyään urputetaan siitä, että on ahdasta - kun ei ole istumapaikkoja.




> Jos palataan Laajasalon-Kruunuvuorenrannan  problematiikkaan, niin todennäköisesti käy niin että Kruunuvuorenrannan asukkaita ryhdytään kuskaamaan sieltä suorilla busseilla keskustaan, jos metron kapasiteetti ei riitä, ja kun matkustajamäärä nousee riittävän korkealle , aletaan vakavasti harkita sitä Kruunuvuoren selän ylittäväää siltaa, josta voi rakentaa sen puuttuvan "light-metro" pätkän Kamppiin yhdistämään Espoon suunnan vastaavan "light-metron".


Toivottavasti jo aikaisemmin.  :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

HELSINGIN SANOMAT
KESKIVIIKKONA 9.11.2005 

*Selvitys: Länsimetro olisi Espoolle tehokkain joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehto*

Kannattaa tutustua keskiviikon 9.11. lehteen, sivu C1 (suurin osa sivua koskee tätä aihetta.)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Raideyva:sta oli selvästi tarkempi esittely taannoin liikenne 2005 - seminaarissa (jonne toki valitettavasti yleisöllä ja asianharrastajilla ei ollut pääsyä).

Raideyvasta on lisämateriaalia myös: http://www.raideyva.fi/
Siellä ei vielä ole uusia raportteja.

Liikenne 2005 - seminaarissa kävi kaksi asiaa YVA:sta yksiselitteisen selväksi jotka eivät ilmene HS:n artikkelista (muuten toki samaa asiaa).

1. Länsimetro lisää investointiin verrattuna joukkoliikenteen käyttöä liian vähän

Koska ehdotettu Länsimetro perustuu syöttöliikenneratkaisuun, sen kokonaishyöty on täysin marginaalinen verrattuna suoraan bussilinjastoon. Ennusteissa on arvioitu, että nykybussijärjestelmä kuljettaisi 51 000 matkustajaa (ei investointeja), parannettu bussijärjestelmä 53 000 matkustajaa ja metro 56 000 matkustajaa päivässä.  Matkustajalisäys  nykyiseen bussijärjestelmään verrattuna olisi 5000 matkustajaa päivässä. Keskustelussa arvosteltiinkin tiukasti sitä, että mitä mieltä on investoida 450 miljoonaa euroa länsimetroon, joka enintään lisää julkisen liikenteen käyttöä 10%.

Oma laskelma: Pelkkä metroinvestoinnin kuoletus (30 v pitoaika, 4,5% korko, elinkaarirahoitus) näitä lisämatkustajia kohden on 14,5 e/päivä! Liikennöintikustannusten säästökin on aika kyseenalaista, kun investointikustannus kaikkia metroa käyttäviä kohden on noin 1,4-1,5 e.

Bussiliikenteen parantamisessa (50 Me) kustannus 2000 päivittäistä lisämatkustajaa kohden olisi noin 4,35 e/päivä.

Kannattaa lisäksi muistaa että 450 Me ei sisällä vaunuja, jotka tietystikin sisältyvät liikennöintikuluihin.

2. YVA:n pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot eivät ole mahdollisia

Raide-YVA:n pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot eivät ole mahdollisia tai järkeviä toteuttaa missään tapauksessa. 

Ne ovat periaatteessa metrolinja lisättynä parilla pysäkillä ja katkaistuna Lauttasaareen. 

Koska järjestelmässä tulee kaksi vaihtoa, ensin syöttöbussista pikaratikkaan ja sitten pikaratikasta metroon, ei järjestelmää tultaisi käyttämään.

Kuten toisessa ketjussa on jo pitkällisesti käsitelty, ainoa järkevä pikaraitiotievaihtoehto on suorat pikaraitiotielinjat Helsingin ydinkeskustasta Etelä-Espoon lähiöiden pääosaan asti. Tällaista vaihtoehtoa ei ole tutkittu.

Sitä voi pohtia viestiketjussa: http://jlf.fi/f20/30-ideariihi-etela...pikaraitiotie/

----------


## Antero Alku

> *Selvitys: Länsimetro olisi Espoolle tehokkain joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehto*
> 
> Kannattaa tutustua keskiviikon 9.11. lehteen, sivu C1 (suurin osa sivua koskee tätä aihetta.)


Hesaria lukiessa on hyvä muistaa YVAn puutteet ja virheet, joista tässäkin foorumissa on kirjoitettu. Pysäkillä haastateltujen matkustajien mielipiteetkin voisivat olla toiset, jos he tietäisivät, että heidän "metronsa" voisi viedä perille asti kuten nykyinen bussi tekee.

On tavattoman valitettavaa, ettei vieläkään ole rohkeutta eikä halua tarkastella nykyaikaista raideliikennettä avoimesti. Sen sijaan ryhdytään esittämään ratkaisuja, joilla metronkin käyttökelpoisuus heikentyisi nykyisestä. Tarkoitan tällä ajatusta Espoon asemien tekemisestä neljän vaunun junille, mikä on varsinainen kardinaalimunaus.

Ylipäätään koko metrokeskustelu johtaa katseet pois seudun joukkoliikenteen ongelmista - Länsiväylän bussiliikennehän ei ole mikään ongelma. Mutta ehkä näin on tarkoituskin. Ainakin autopuolue on siitä mielissään, koska sillä tavoin saa rauhassa puuhastella keskustatunneleita, kehäkakkosia, Itäväylän eritasoliittymiä ja kaikkea muuta kallista autoilun edistämistä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1. Länsimetro lisää investointiin verrattuna joukkoliikenteen käyttöä liian vähän
> 
> Koska ehdotettu Länsimetro perustuu syöttöliikenneratkaisuun, sen kokonaishyöty on täysin marginaalinen verrattuna suoraan bussilinjastoon. Ennusteissa on arvioitu, että nykybussijärjestelmä kuljettaisi 51 000 matkustajaa (ei investointeja), parannettu bussijärjestelmä 53 000 matkustajaa ja metro 56 000 matkustajaa päivässä.  Matkustajalisäys  nykyiseen bussijärjestelmään verrattuna olisi 5000 matkustajaa päivässä. Keskustelussa arvosteltiinkin tiukasti sitä, että mitä mieltä on investoida 450 miljoonaa euroa länsimetroon, joka enintään lisää julkisen liikenteen käyttöä 10%.


Ei kannata tuijottaa pelkästään lyhyen aikavälin ennusteisiin. Metro rakennettaisiin tulevaisuutta, seuraavaa 100 vuotta ajatellen, ja silloin, tai ehkä jo 40-50 vuoden päästä matkustajamäärät voivat olla 100000-200000 /vrk. Busseilla ei olisi kapasiteettia hoitaa kunnolla niitä määriä, metrolla olisi. Eikö olisi parempi rakentaa jo hyvissä ajoin riittävän tehokas järjestelmä, vaikka se vaikuttaa nyt ylimitoitetulta? Helsingin itämetroa rakennettaessa 30 vuotta sitten vastustajat haukkuivat sen ylimitoitetuksi. Nyt alkaa kapasiteettiraja tulla jo vastaan. Todellisuudessa Espoo on Suomen nopeimmin kasvava kaupunki ja jos metro rakennetaan, kasvu tulee kohdistumaan sen varrelle. Jos ei, niin Espoossa joudutaan rakentaa enemmän "haulikolla räiskittyjä" pikkulähiöitä pohjoisosiin, joista palvelut ja työpaikat ovat kaukana ja suurin osa väestöstä joutuu käyttämään kaikkiin matkoihinsa autoa . Metron rakentamatta jättäminen lisää siis autoilua Espoossa sekä Espoon ja Helsingin välillä, mutta muilla pääteillä kuin Länsiväylää pitkin. 

Toinen seikka joka unohdettu, on että metrolla pääsee suoraan ilman vaihtoja Helsingin kantakaupungissa kuudelle eri asemalle. Bussilla vain Ruoholahteen ja Kamppiin. Matka-ajat, jos määränpää on Mannerheimintien itäpuolella on metrolla lyhyempi, vaikka joutuisi alkumatkan tekemään bussilla tai kävellä pidempään. Vastaavasti itä- ja pohjois-helsinkiläinen ja vantaalainen, jolla on työpaikka Espoossa pääsisi metrolla nopeammin töihin kuin bussilla nyt, koska Kamppiin on suht pitkä ja hankala kävelymatka Rautatientorilta. 

Kolmas seikka joka bussijärjestelmässä on huonoa, on että jos matkustajamäärät kasvaisivat nykyisestä 51000:a, Kampin terminaali ei enää riitä, joten jouduttaisiin busseille etsiä uusia määränpäitä Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Hajauttamalla ne eri puolelle kaupunkia niiden kulku hidastuu ja linjasto ei tavoita kaikkia. Helsingin kaupunkikaan ei varmaan halua lisää busseja pörräämään pitkin katuja. Busseista tulee pakokaasuja, metrosta ei. Ainoa tehokas ratkaisu olisi siinä tapauksessa ohjata osa busseista keskustatunnelia pitkin itään. Haluaako herra Laaksonen että keskustatunneli rakennetaan länsimetron sijaan? 




> 2. YVA:n pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot eivät ole mahdollisia
> 
> Raide-YVA:n pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot eivät ole mahdollisia tai järkeviä toteuttaa missään tapauksessa.


Raide-YVA:ssa on myös tutkittu mahdollisuutta rakentaa osa länsimetrosta pikaraitiotienä että sama raitiovaunu kulkisi sekä metrotunnelissa että metrorataa edullisemmin toteutetulla raitiotiemäisellä avoradalla maan pinnalla. Se on jäänyt vähälle huomiolle vaihtoehdoista. Sen ennustetut matkustajamäärät olisivat parannetun bussivaihtoehdon luokkaa Hesarin mukaan. Ilmeisesti Espoon kaupungininsinööri Louko ei syty ajatuksesta, vaikka se olisi täysin mahdollinen toteuttaa, ja halvemmalla kuin pelkkä metro. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Haluaako herra Laaksonen ett&#228; keskustatunneli rakennetaan l&#228;nsimetron sijaan?


En tietenk&#228;&#228;n halua ett&#228; Helsingin keskustatunnelia rakennetaan. Se on hukkaan heitetty&#228; rahaa.

Kolme asiaa jotka pit&#228;isi tehd&#228; ovat:
Pit&#228;isi viimeinkin tehd&#228; tarkastelu muualla Euroopassa noudatettavien suunnitteluperiaatteiden mukaisesta pikaraitiotiest&#228; Etel&#228;-Espooseen (eli vaiheittain rakennettava j&#228;rjestelm&#228;, jossa lopputilanteessa kaikista Etel&#228;-Espoon kerrostalol&#228;hi&#246;ist&#228; on suora, vaihdoton yhteys Helsingin keskustaan ja p&#228;&#228;osasta suora yhteys Espoon aluekeskuksiin (Tapiola, Lepp&#228;vaara, Matinkyl&#228; ja Kivenlahti). T&#228;st&#228; on avoinna keskustelu: http://jlf.fi/f20/30-ideariihi-etela...pikaraitiotie/Pit&#228;isi selvitt&#228;&#228;, onko olemassa muita vaihtoehtoja, joilla saadaan merkitt&#228;v&#228;sti lis&#228;tty&#228; joukkoliikenteen k&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228;m&#228;&#228;r&#228;&#228  ;. Metrolinjaa voidaan jatkaa tai muuttaa, yhdistelm&#228;ratkaisu on selv&#228;sti edullisempi.L&#228;nsimetro pit&#228;isi asettaa samalle viivalle muiden joukkoliikenteen parantamishankkeiden kanssa. On selv&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; esimerkiksi Raide-Jokeri tai Turun ja Tampereen pikaraitiotiet tuottaisivat enemm&#228;n lis&#228;&#228; joukkoliikennematkoja pienemm&#228;ll&#228; kustannuksella matkaa kohti. Valtion tuki on sijoitettava hankkeisiin, joilla on suuri hy&#246;ty.T&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; vaikuttaa silt&#228;, ett&#228; t&#228;m&#228;nhetkisill&#228; maank&#228;ytt&#246;suunnitelmilla (jotka sis&#228;lt&#228;v&#228;t Espoon suuren kasvun) l&#228;nsimetro ei ole kannattava verrattuna suoraan bussilinjastoon. 

Mielest&#228;ni Raideyvan tuloksen perusteella pit&#228;isi olla selv&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; jos Etel&#228;-Espooseen toteutetaan raideliikenne, sen hy&#246;tyjen pit&#228;isi olla suuremmat kuin nyt tutkitulla L&#228;nsimetro - vaihtoehdolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tietenkään halua että Helsingin keskustatunnelia rakennetaan. Se on hukkaan heitettyä rahaa.


Ei se ole, jos bussit saataisiin kulkemaan sillä. 

Väitit ensin, että metro on bussivaihtoehtoon verrattuna hukkaan heitettyä rahaa. 

Myönnän, että metrossa on joitakin kauneusvirheitä, mutta tarjolla olevista vaihtoehdoista se on selvästi parempi kuin pelkkä bussivaihtoehto, kulki sitten bussi osan matkasta tunnelissa tai ei.

Se mikä tekee metrosta houkuttelevamman kuin bussi, on matkustusmukavuus ja täsmällisyys. Raskaan kaupunkiraideliikenteen suurkuluttajana voin kertoa että bussissa tulee pidemmillä matkoilla ahdas olo ja todella sellainen tunne että olisi joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjä. 




> Kolme asiaa jotka pitäisi tehdä ovat:
> Pitäisi viimeinkin tehdä tarkastelu muualla Euroopassa noudatettavien suunnitteluperiaatteiden mukaisesta pikaraitiotiestä Etelä-Espooseen (eli vaiheittain rakennettava järjestelmä, jossa lopputilanteessa kaikista Etelä-Espoon kerrostalolähiöistä on suora, vaihdoton yhteys Helsingin keskustaan ja pääosasta suora yhteys Espoon aluekeskuksiin (Tapiola, Leppävaara, Matinkylä ja Kivenlahti). Tästä on avoinna keskustelu: http://jlf.fi/f20/30-ideariihi-etela...pikaraitiotie/Pitäisi selvittää, onko olemassa muita vaihtoehtoja, joilla saadaan merkittävästi lisättyä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärää. Metrolinjaa voidaan jatkaa tai muuttaa, yhdistelmäratkaisu on selvästi edullisempi.


Tuota yhdistelmäratkaisua, kutsuttakoon sitä "Stadtbahniksi", jossa sama vaunu voi kulkea metrossa ja raitiotiellä, olen tässä foorumissa yrittänyt tarjota heikolla menestyksellä. 

Espoon länsiväylän suunnan joukkoliikenneratkaisun kohdalla ei pidä tuijottaa miten on tehty jossain Karlsruhessa tai Strasbourgissa koska näiden kaupunkien historia, väestösuhteet, rakenne  ja maantieteelliset olot poikkeavat huomattavasti. Ei voi olla huomioimatta se, että Helsingin keskustasta länteen pääsee vain vesistöjä ylittämällä tai alittamalla, ja että Helsingissä on jo olemassa valmiit metroraiteet mantereen ja Lauttasaaren väliseen salmeen asti. 




> Länsimetro pitäisi asettaa samalle viivalle muiden joukkoliikenteen parantamishankkeiden kanssa. On selvää, että esimerkiksi Raide-Jokeri tai Turun ja Tampereen pikaraitiotiet tuottaisivat enemmän lisää joukkoliikennematkoja pienemmällä kustannuksella matkaa kohti. Valtion tuki on sijoitettava hankkeisiin, joilla on suuri hyöty.


Onko kaikkien kohdalla näin? Raidejokerin kohdalla olisi selvitettävä, olisiko sillä riittävästi matkustajia työmatkaruuhkan ulkopuolella. jos ei ole, niin kalliit raiteet olisivat vajaakäytössä suurimman osan päivästä. Täytyy tunnustaa että Turun raitioteiden uudellleenrakentaminen pala palalta ja laajentaminen keskustan ulkopuolelle vaikuttaisi yksinkertaisimmalta ja järkevimmältä ratkaisulta toteuttaa näistä kaikista. Tampereen hanke on törmännyt samantyyppiseen vastarintaan kuin Helsingin metro 70-luvulla ja Espoon metro sen jälkeen, mutta nimenomaan maanalaisena, vaikka se on kallista, se puhkaisisi hyvin eräitä pullonkauloja, mitä ei tahdota tunnustaa. 




> Tällä hetkellä vaikuttaa siltä, että tämänhetkisillä maankäyttösuunnitelmilla (jotka sisältävät Espoon suuren kasvun) länsimetro ei ole kannattava verrattuna suoraan bussilinjastoon.


Suurin kiistanaihe Espoossa tulee olemaan mihin kasvua suunnataan. Etelä-Espoon metrovastustajat eivät vastusta ensisijassa metroa vaan kasvun suuntaamista metron/Länsiväylän varrelle. Eli Espoon maankäyttö ja kasvun kohdistaminen tulee olemaan kiistanaihe etelän ja pohjoisen välillä. Toistaiseksi etelä-espoolaiset ovat olleet niskanpäällä, mutta  kauanko. Pohjoinen voisi ottaa selkävoiton, kunhan selviäisi mitä haittoja syntyisi jos kasvua keskistettäisiin Länsiväylän sijaan Turunväylän ja Kehäkolmosen varrelle, varsinkaan kun niihin ei ole minkäänlaista raideyhteyttä. Mitä arvioisit itse? 




> Mielestäni Raideyvan tuloksen perusteella pitäisi olla selvää, että jos Etelä-Espooseen toteutetaan raideliikenne, sen hyötyjen pitäisi olla suuremmat kuin nyt tutkitulla Länsimetro - vaihtoehdolla.


Erilaisisssa hyötylaskelmissa ei ole otettu huomioon autoilun kustannusten ja suhdanteiden vaihteluja, vaan on oletettu että nykytilanne tulee jatkumaan. Nykyinen joukkoliikenteen epäsuosio johtuu nousukaudesta ja autoilun halpuudesta. Jos tilanne muuttuu näiltä osin, joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiksi siirtyy itsestään kymmeniätuhansia Helsingin seudun kokoisella alueella, ja joukkoliikennevälineet ruuhkaantuvat. Metron ja junien kaltaisilla nopeilla muodoilla tulee olemaan eniten kysyntää, ja asuminen ratojen varrella palaa muotiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Länsimetrosta keskustellaan nyt Hesarin keskustelupalstalla. 
http://www.helsinginsanomat.fi/kesku...10550&tstart=0

Tänään Klo 1320 mennessä 24 kirjoitusta, joista 7 metroa vastaan ja 14 metron puolesta, ja muutama siltä väliltä. Jotkut ovat kirjoittaneet useamman kerran, allekirjoittanutkin tunnustaa sortuneensa.

Useimmilla kirjoittajilla on ihan realistinen näkemys vaihtoehtojen hyödyistä ja haitoista, joskin "oma lehmä ojassa" -näkemys paistaa läpi eräissä kohdin. En usko myöskään että metron kannattajiat olisivat kaikki helsinkiläisiä ja vastustajat kaikki espoolaisia kuten aiemmin on ollut tapana. 

Pistäkää omia kommentteja mukaan!

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Tilastokeskuksen ennusteen mukaan pääkaupunkiseudun väkiluku on kasvanut 1,1 miljoonan tienoille vuoteen 2040 mennessä. Espoon osuus kasvusta on noin 50 000. Riippuen siitä, miten tuon kasvun on ajateltu sijoittuvan Espooseen, voi Etelä-Espookin olla uusien liikenneratkaisujen tarpeessa. Olen sen todennut aiemminkin, että ratkaisu metrosta on tosiasiassa ratkaisu kaupunkirakenteesta. Ja väestöpaineista johtuen metrokin voi muodostua järkeväksi vaihtoehdoksi.

Mutta sitä pidän tyrmistyttävänä ja vastenmielisenä, että YVA-selvityksen lopputulos on poliittinen ja tarkoitushakuinen, ei tosiasioihin perustuva. Antaa vaikutelman, että seudun kunnat pitävät demokraattista avoimuutta valitettavana "oikean" päätöksenteon esteenä. Se on periaatteellisella tasolla varoittava esimerkki tavasta, jolla kaupunkia ei tule hallita. Vaikka tietyissä oloissa metro saattaa hyvin olla välttämätön problematiikastaan huolimatta, olisin sen välttämättömyydestä paljon vakuuttuneempi, ellen äänestäjän ominaisuudessa saisi luettavakseni tarkoituksellisesti harhaanjohtavia ns. "selvityksiä".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tilastokeskuksen ennusteen mukaan pääkaupunkiseudun väkiluku on kasvanut 1,1 miljoonan tienoille vuoteen 2040 mennessä. Espoon osuus kasvusta on noin 50 000. Riippuen siitä, miten tuon kasvun on ajateltu sijoittuvan Espooseen, voi Etelä-Espookin olla uusien liikenneratkaisujen tarpeessa. Olen sen todennut aiemminkin, että ratkaisu metrosta on tosiasiassa ratkaisu kaupunkirakenteesta. Ja väestöpaineista johtuen metrokin voi muodostua järkeväksi vaihtoehdoksi.


Kasvusta v 2005-2040 ei voi sanoa mitään varmaa. Jos Espoo kasvaisi nykyistä vauhtia joka vuosi, niin se ohittaisi Helsingin nykyisen asukasluvun 70 vuoden päästä! Todennäköisesti Espoossa on n 300000 asukasta 2040 paikkeilla. En olisi 70-luvulla itse uskonut että Espoossa on joskus yli 200000 asukasta. 

Koko pääkaupunkiseudun kasvun voi pysäyttää ainoastaan sota, vallankumous, jokin katastrofi tai 1930- ja 1990-luvun kaltaiset lamat.




> Mutta sitä pidän tyrmistyttävänä ja vastenmielisenä, että YVA-selvityksen lopputulos on poliittinen ja tarkoitushakuinen, ei tosiasioihin perustuva. Antaa vaikutelman, että seudun kunnat pitävät demokraattista avoimuutta valitettavana "oikean" päätöksenteon esteenä. Se on periaatteellisella tasolla varoittava esimerkki tavasta, jolla kaupunkia ei tule hallita. Vaikka tietyissä oloissa metro saattaa hyvin olla välttämätön problematiikastaan huolimatta, olisin sen välttämättömyydestä paljon vakuuttuneempi, ellen äänestäjän ominaisuudessa saisi luettavakseni tarkoituksellisesti harhaanjohtavia ns. "selvityksiä".


Täytyy muistaa että YVA-arviointiprosessin tarkoitus ei ole selvittää paras vaihtoehto, ainoastaan selvittää niiden ympäristövaikutukset. 

Olen ymmärtänyt että prosessissa vaikeinta on rajaus. Tämä on se vaihe, jossa kaikkien kansalaisten ja muiden asiaa koskevien "oma lehmä ojassa" argumenttien pitäisi päästää valloilleen, mutta jos halutaan joku lopputulos, joutuvat usein fiksutkin ratkaisut pois. Ja silloin valtaapitävien puumerkki näkyy. Tähän YVA-arvointiin on jostain syystä sotkettu mukaan myös kustannukset ja hyöty, vaikka ne tulisi käsitellä eri arvioinneissa, ja länsimetron kohdalla on käsiteltykin. YVA-raporttia pitää ymmärtää tulkita yhtenä raporttina monien joukossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tilastokeskuksen ennusteen mukaan pääkaupunkiseudun väkiluku on kasvanut 1,1 miljoonan tienoille vuoteen 2040 mennessä. Espoon osuus kasvusta on noin 50 000. Riippuen siitä, miten tuon kasvun on ajateltu sijoittuvan Espooseen, voi Etelä-Espookin olla uusien liikenneratkaisujen tarpeessa.


Länsimetron kanssa ei ole kysymys siitä, miten Espoo kasvaa, vaan maankäytön tehokkuudesta, mihin JE aivan oikein viittaa.

Raitiotie tai bussit soveltuvat nykyiseen maankäytön tehokkuuteen, joka on 1500-2000 hlö/km2 rakennetuilla alueilla. Kuten nykyisestä bussijärjestelmästä nähdään, tällaisella maankäytön tehokkuudella voidaan järjestää hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne, joka ei ole liityntäliikennejärjestelmä.

Maankäyttöä voidaan tehostaa 3-kertaiseksi nykyisestä, ja edelleen joukkoliikenne toimii vaihdottomana, jos se on raitiotie. Busseille tämä on jo liikaa, sillä syntyy liian tiheitä vuorovälejä. Metro on edelleen turhan kallis ja huonosti toimiva, koska hintansa puolesta sitä ei voida edelleenkään toteuttaa vaihdottomana.

En tiedä, minkälaista maankäyttöä Espoossa oikeasti halutaan. Helsingissä asukastiheys on keskimäärin 3000 hlö/km2. Keski- ja Etelä-Espoossa ilmeisesti noin 1000 hlö/km2. En usko, että Espoo haluaa sijoittaa tulevat 50.000 asukastaan 20-kerroksisiin kerrostaloihin viiden metroaseman ympärille. Espoon yleiskaavasuunnitelmat eivät edellytä metroa, vaan asukastiheys on niin alhainen, että liikenne hoituu joko busseilla tai raitiotiellä.




> Toinen seikka joka unohdettu, on että metrolla pääsee suoraan ilman vaihtoja Helsingin kantakaupungissa kuudelle eri asemalle. Bussilla vain Ruoholahteen ja Kamppiin.


Tämähän ei ole asia, joka riippuu siitä, onko välineenä metro, bussit vai raitiovaunu. Kysymys on linjaston rakenteesta. Metron rajoitus on, ettei sillä voi toteuttaa yhtä monipuolista linjastoa kuin bussilla tai ratikalla.

Esimerkkinä tästä Praha, kyseessä vaihdottomat yhteydet. Tavanomainen tilanne on, että keskustaan tulevalla raitiotieradalla on 3-4 linjaa, jotka suuntaavat ensin eri puolille keskustaa ja sitten eri suuntiin keskustasta pois. Yhdeltä suunnalta pääsee siten kymmenille pysäkeille ja 3-4:ään eri suuntaan toiselle puolelle kaupunkia.

Prahassa on 3:n linjan metro. Jokainen linja menee läpi kaupungin. Metrolla siis pääsee muutamalle pysäkille keskustan alueella ja yhteen vastakkaiseen suuntaan.

Prahassa eivät bussit tule keskustaan, ne toimivat ainoastaan raideliikennettä avustavana liikennemuotona. Mutta mikään ei estäisi tekemästä linjoja samoin kuin raitiolinjat.




> Kolmas seikka joka bussijärjestelmässä on huonoa, on että jos matkustajamäärät kasvaisivat nykyisestä 51000:a, Kampin terminaali ei enää riitä, joten jouduttaisiin busseille etsiä uusia määränpäitä Helsingin kantakaupungissa.


Kamppi onkin turha ja väärä järjestely, ja on vain oikein, että linjat viedään läpi kaupungin. Eikä niitä pidä katkaista kantakaupungin alueelle ylipäätään, vaan johtaa esikaupunkeihin toiselle puolelle kaupunkia.

On epäloogista moittia, että linjat hidastuvat ajaessaan kaupungin läpi. Matkustajallehan ne tarjoavat parempaa palvelua, koska ovat kuitenkin nopeampia kuin käveleminen ja vaihtaminen.

Bussien vieminen keskustatunneliin - jos sellainen rakennettaisiin - on täysin väärä ratkaisu. Tunneli on 3-4 km pitkä moottorikatu, jonka varrella ei ole mitään matkakohteita. Autotunneliin ei voi edes rakentaa pysäkkejä, joista pääsisi maan pinnalle.




> Se mikä tekee metrosta houkuttelevamman kuin bussi, on matkustusmukavuus ja täsmällisyys. Raskaan kaupunkiraideliikenteen suurkuluttajana voin kertoa että bussissa tulee pidemmillä matkoilla ahdas olo ja todella sellainen tunne että olisi joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjä.


Raitiotie tarjoaa samat edut bussiin nähden kuin metro, mutta ilman metroon liittyviä haittoja. Lisäksi raitiotie tarjoaa myös niitä etuja, joita bussilla on metroon nähden. Kuten vaihdottomat yhteydet, tiheä pysäkkiverkko ja siten lyhyet kävelymatkat, ja metroa miellyttävämpi matkustaminen maan pinnalla.




> Mutta sitä pidän tyrmistyttävänä ja vastenmielisenä, että YVA-selvityksen lopputulos on poliittinen ja tarkoitushakuinen, ei tosiasioihin perustuva.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Haluaisin nähdä kunnolla tehdyn selvityksen, sellaisen, josta näkisi, että on REHELLISESTI haluttu saada oikea ja totuudenmukainen tulos niin hyvin, kuin se osataan tehdä. Pääsisin itsekin kinaamasta asioista.

En minäkään voi vannoa, että ratikka on Espooseen metroa parempi. Minulla ei ole sellaisia resursseja käytössä kuin YVAssakin suurella rahalla on. Mutta tällainen selvittäminen on naurettavaa, kun vähemmänkin kalliilla arvioilla ja yksinkertaisin menetelmin tämänkin YVAn kaltaiset ja kaikki edelliset metroselvitykset ovat teilattavissa. Suurella rahalla asian voisi selvittää paremmin ja tarkemmin kuin "kotikonstein". Kun sitä rahaa kerran on, toivoisin sitä joskus käytettävän oikein.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Muuten ihan asiallinen kirjoitus, mutta pari asiaa kommentoisin:




> En tiedä, minkälaista maankäyttöä Espoossa oikeasti halutaan. Helsingissä asukastiheys on keskimäärin 3000 hlö/km2. Keski- ja Etelä-Espoossa ilmeisesti noin 1000 hlö/km2. En usko, että Espoo haluaa sijoittaa tulevat 50.000 asukastaan 20-kerroksisiin kerrostaloihin viiden metroaseman ympärille. Espoon yleiskaavasuunnitelmat eivät edellytä metroa, vaan asukastiheys on niin alhainen, että liikenne hoituu joko busseilla tai raitiotiellä.


Länsimetron olla vai eikö olla ei johdu kokonaan Espoon omasta maankäytöstä, vaan miten joukkoliikenne Espoon ja (ainakin vielä) paljon isomman Helsingin välisellä tärkeimmällä reitillä pitäisi hoitaa. Jos Espoo irroitettaisiin Helsingistä ja siirrettäisiin Vakka-Suomen pelloille, niin tuskin metro olisi ensimmäisenä mielessä kun joukkoliikennejärjestelmää suunnitellaan. 

Länsimetron linjaus  Lauttasaaresta Matinkylään on niin tiheään rakennettua jo nyt, ettei tarvitse nykyisten lisäksi uusia 20-kerroksista tornia sen takia rakentaa, ellei halua. Mitä Matinkylän länsipuoleen tulee, niin ei ole kirkossa kuulutettu että metro vedetään Kivenlahteen, jossa on ennestään pari 20-kerroksista tornia odottamassa, vai Suurpellon kautta Espoon keskukseen vai Otaniemestä Leppävaaraan, jonne niitä torneja aiotaan myös rakentaa.




> Prahassa on 3:n linjan metro. Jokainen linja menee läpi kaupungin. Metrolla siis pääsee muutamalle pysäkille keskustan alueella ja yhteen vastakkaiseen suuntaan.


Joukkoliikenne kaupungin läpi länteen toimisi tulevaisuudessa jotenkuten vain jos länsimetro jätetään rakentamatta, ja Prahan tyyliin rakennettaisiin toinen metrolinja Pasilan ja Kampin välillä (tai vielä mieluummin Pisara-rata  joka kulkisi Kampin kautta). Pasilaan (tai Käpylään) tehtäisiin pohjoisesta ja koillisesta tulevien bussien terminaali josta vaihdetaan metroon tai junaan. 




> On epäloogista moittia, että linjat hidastuvat ajaessaan kaupungin läpi. Matkustajallehan ne tarjoavat parempaa palvelua, koska ovat kuitenkin nopeampia kuin käveleminen ja vaihtaminen.


Stadin keskusta on ahtaampi kuin monen keski-eurooppalaisen pääkaupungin keskusta, ja jo ennestään Euroopan vilkkaimman bussiaseman bussimäärää ei varmaan kukaan stadilainen halua kasvattaa. Raitiovaunut olisivat monen mielestä varmaan OK, mutta se vaatiikin koko raitiotien ja katuverkon täysremonttia keskustassa. 




> Bussien vieminen keskustatunneliin - jos sellainen rakennettaisiin - on täysin väärä ratkaisu. Tunneli on 3-4 km pitkä moottorikatu, jonka varrella ei ole mitään matkakohteita. Autotunneliin ei voi edes rakentaa pysäkkejä, joista pääsisi maan pinnalle.


Miten niin ei voisi rakentaa bussipysäkkejä keskustatunneliin? Osa busseista voisi nousta Töölönlahden kohdalla maanalaista ramppia pitkin maanpinnalle ja ajaa Elielinaukion terminaaliin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten ihan asiallinen kirjoitus, mutta pari asiaa kommentoisin:


Kiitos Rainer. Haluaisin aina kirjoittaa asiallisesti, mutta ihmisiähän me vaan ollaan.




> Länsimetron linjaus Lauttasaaresta Matinkylään on niin tiheään rakennettua jo nyt, ettei tarvitse nykyisten lisäksi uusia 20-kerroksista tornia sen takia rakentaa, ellei halua.


Minusta metron sopivuutta kaupunkirakenteeseen voi hyvin verrata ajattelemalla maanpäällisen joukkoliikenteen pysäkkien määrää mahdolliseen metroon verrattuna. Metro on paikallaan, jos se voi aidosti korvata maanpäälliset pysäkit edes niin, että asemien uloskäynneiltä on yhtä lyhyet kävelymatkat kuin aikaisemmin maanpäällisen joukkoliikenteen pysäkeiltä. Silloinkin on kuitenkin jo hidastettu ja pidennetty kävelijän matkaa keskimäärin puolella laituripituudesta (65 m) ja rullaportain (1-1,5 min).

Näinhän ei ole pk-seudulla missään, mikä osoittaa, ettei kyse ole oikeasta valinnasta. Mainitsemassani Prahassa näki oikeita metrolähiöitä. Jos sellaisia ei haluta, miksi sitten halutaan se metro?




> Joukkoliikenne kaupungin läpi länteen toimisi tulevaisuudessa jotenkuten vain jos länsimetro jätetään rakentamatta, ja Prahan tyyliin rakennettaisiin toinen metrolinja Pasilan ja Kampin välillä (tai vielä mieluummin Pisara-rata  joka kulkisi Kampin kautta). Pasilaan (tai Käpylään) tehtäisiin pohjoisesta ja koillisesta tulevien bussien terminaali josta vaihdetaan metroon tai junaan.


En kyllä saa otetta tästä logiikasta. Mitä Pasilan metrolla on tekemistä länsisuunnan bussien kanssa?

Kampin terminaalin bussiliikenne mahtuu yhdelle 2-kaistaiselle kadulle, jolla on myös kaikkien linjojen käyttämä pysäkkipari Lapinrinteellä. Ennen nykyistä terminaalia tämä katu oli Salomonkatu, ja se kulki kaupungin läpi joukkoliikennekatuna kuuluisan jalavan ohitse. Lasipalatsin nurkalta johtaa 4-kaistainen reitti (Postikatu-Kaivokatu) halki keskustan. Se liikenne, joka mahtuu 2-kaistaiselle Lapinrinteelle, mahtuu myös siitä edelleen 2-kaistaiselle jatkoväylälle. Tosin se ei ole oikea ratkaisu, vaan Lapinrinnettä tulevan liikenteen jakaminen.

Mutta nyt meidän liikenneneromme ovat sulkeneet tämän yhteyden!




> Stadin keskusta on ahtaampi kuin monen keski-eurooppalaisen pääkaupungin keskusta, ja jo ennestään Euroopan vilkkaimman bussiaseman bussimäärää ei varmaan kukaan stadilainen halua kasvattaa. Raitiovaunut olisivat monen mielestä varmaan OK, mutta se vaatiikin koko raitiotien ja katuverkon täysremonttia keskustassa.


Metron lisärakentaminen tai minkään maanalaisen liikenteen tekeminen ei poista maanpäällistä liikennettä, kun maanalaisen liikenteen rakentamiseperiaate on korkean hinnan vuoksi sellainen, että asemia tai muita yhteyksiä on niin harvassa kuin metrolla nyt.

Bussiliikenteen määrästä olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, sitä ei voi kovin paljon nykyisestä kasvattaa ilman, että katutila loppuu käytännössä kesken. Siksi ainoa keino on panostaa raitioteihin, koska niissä on pelivaraa 400-500 matkustajan yksikkökokoon asti, kun bussi jää 80-100:aan matkustajaan.




> Miten niin ei voisi rakentaa bussipysäkkejä keskustatunneliin? Osa busseista voisi nousta Töölönlahden kohdalla maanalaista ramppia pitkin maanpinnalle ja ajaa Elielinaukion terminaaliin.


Minä olen sitä mieltä, että yhtä hyvin voi rakentaa bussimetrotunneleita kuin voi rakentaa Kampin bussiterminaalejakin. Mutta autoliikennettä jumaloivat keskustatunnelin rakastajat eivät salli bussipysäkkejä ja jalankulkijoita tunneliinsa. Bussit pysäkkeineen haittaavat sujuvaa henkilöautoilua ja pysäkillä kävelevät ihmiset ovat turvallisuusriski.

Keskustatunneliin ei hyväksytä edes vasemmalle kääntymistä, eli tavallista katuristeystä. Liikenne kuulemma puuroutuu. Tunnelissa on oltava vain eritasoristeyksiä ilman varsinaisia ramppeja. Siksi tunneli on risteysten välissä 6-kaistainen. Lautakunnan hyväksymän tunneliehdotuksen rakenne on kuin Kehä 3, mutta maan alla.

Mutta minun kannaltani oleellinen asia on, että tunnelipysäkit palvelevat paljon huonommin kuin maanpäälliset pysäkit. Matkalla ylös ja alas menetetään 1-2 maanpäällisen pysäkin ajoaikaa, ja lisäksi pidentyvä kävelymatka maan päällä. Eli touhusta ei ole mitään hyötyä joukkoliikenteen matkustajalle.

Antero

----------


## zenej

Yksi asia yli muiden tulisi saada aikaiseksi

Pitäisi viimeinkin tehdä tarkastelu muualla Euroopassa noudatettavien suunnitteluperiaatteiden mukaisesta pikaraitiotiestä Etelä-Espooseen 

Päivän Hesarin Yva-jutusta tuli taas kerran mieleen vanha hokema: "tarkoitus pyhittää keinot". Mitä muuta olisi voinut odottaakaan Länsimetron pää-äänenkannattajalta? Linja pitää yva-uutisoinnissa. Kiitokset siitä kaupunkitoimitukselle, laatujournalismin tinkimättömälle lipunkantajalle.

Minkä mallin mukaan metro-liikenne melkein tuplaa matkustajien määrän ratikkaan verrattuna? Näinkö saatiin haluttu yva-"testivoittaja"?

Miksei kerrankin suunnitella, esitellä avoimesti ja arvioida "pika"raitiotietä niiden periaatteiden mukaan kuin käytetään maissa, joissa niiden suunnittelusta on kokemusta (esim. Saksa, Ranska tai Ruatti)? 

John

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta metron sopivuutta kaupunkirakenteeseen voi hyvin verrata ajattelemalla maanpäällisen joukkoliikenteen pysäkkien määrää mahdolliseen metroon verrattuna. Metro on paikallaan, jos se voi aidosti korvata maanpäälliset pysäkit edes niin, että asemien uloskäynneiltä on yhtä lyhyet kävelymatkat kuin aikaisemmin maanpäällisen joukkoliikenteen pysäkeiltä. Silloinkin on kuitenkin jo hidastettu ja pidennetty kävelijän matkaa keskimäärin puolella laituripituudesta (65 m) ja rullaportain (1-1,5 min).


Niin, metro toimii ihanteellisesti silloin kun se on ikäänkuin horisontaalinen hissi. Asemien pitäisi olla suurten asuin- ja toimistopilvenpiirtäjien kellareissa tai jos metro on ilmarata, 5. kerroksessa, ja molemmissa tapausissa metrolaiturille mennään tehokkailla pikahisseillä. Mutta suurin osa maailman metrojärjestelmistä eivät ole toteutettu scifi-kirjallisuuden ja elokuvien luomien mielikuvien mukaisesti, vaan pohjana on tavallinen rautatie (eräissä tapauksissa raitiotie) joka kulkee tiheään rakennetuissa kaupungeissa maan alla. Siksi asemille tulee joskus kävelymatkaa, mutta niin tulee maanpäällisten paikallisjunienkin kohdalla. Näitä paikallisjunia on ollut teollisuusmaissa käytössä n 150 vuotta, ja Suomessakin Helsingin seudun ja Viipurin-Pietarin lähiliikenteessä n 100 vuotta, joten matkustajat ovat ehtineet tottua tähän epäkohtaan. Esikaupunkiliikenteen bussi on paljon uudempi keksintö. 




> Näinhän ei ole pk-seudulla missään, mikä osoittaa, ettei kyse ole oikeasta valinnasta. Mainitsemassani Prahassa näki oikeita metrolähiöitä. Jos sellaisia ei haluta, miksi sitten halutaan se metro?


Millainen on oikea metrolähiö? Onko sulla kuvia Prahasta? Täytyy muistaa että itäblokissa kaikki lähiörakentaminen oli hyvin massiivista, oli metro tai ei, esim Tallinnan Lasnamäeen ei ole metroa eikä taida tulla. Ovatko Kontula, Herttoniemi, Ruoholahti "oikeita" metrolähiöitä vai vain puoleksi sellaisia? Jäikö itse rata rakentamatta Munkkivuoren metroasemalle vain  siksi että sinne ei rakennettu 20-kerroksisia torneja?  Onko oma metroasema Kulosaaressa tuhlausta, eli pitäisikö metron ajaa siitä ohi pysähtymättä? 




> En kyllä saa otetta tästä logiikasta. Mitä Pasilan metrolla on tekemistä länsisuunnan bussien kanssa?


Ehkä kuvasin asiaa vähän epäselvästi. Ongelma on se,  että Länsiväylän bussit lähtevät kaikki Kampista. Rautatientorilta sinne on liian pitkä matka kävellä (ja liiian lyhyt matka mennä metrolla, ja raitiovaunua ei ole eikä toistaiseksi tule). Länsimetro helpottaisi niitä, jotka haluavat päästä pohjois-Helsingistä tai pääradan varrelta Etelä-Espooseen. Mutta jos länsimetroa ei rakenneta, niin toiseksi paras vaihtoehto korjata tilanne olisi metro Pasilan ja Kampin välille, tai vielä parempi Pisara-rata Kampin kautta. Valitettavasti Pisara ei ole otettu mihinkään viralliseen suunnitelmaan 20 vuoden tähtäimellä. Pasilan-Kampin metro sentään on. Pasilaan voisi rakentaa  bussiterminaalin Tuusulan ja Lahden moottoriteiden suunnilta tuleville busseilla, josta pääsisi nopeasti eri puolelle kantakaupunkia: joko junalla suoraan keskustaan tai metrolla Töölön kautta Kamppiin tai uudella linjan 9 raitiovaunulla Kallion kautta Etelä-Helsinkiin.

Olen joskus leikilläni ehdottanut myös rautatien rakentamista etelä-Espooseen ja Kirkkonummelle, niin että se kulkisi keskustasta ensin joko tunnelia tai jos mahdollista, satamarataa pitkin ja Ruoholahdesta eteenpäin Länsiväylän maastokäytävässä. Sillä kulkisivat paikallisjunien lisäksi myös kaukojunat itä-Suomen ja Turun välillä. Tällainen ei valitettavasti taida saada kannatusta. Sellainen rata ajaisi valitettavasti  monen tärkeän asumalähiön ohi, eikä siksi palvelisi niin hyvin kuin metro.




> Minä olen sitä mieltä, että yhtä hyvin voi rakentaa bussimetrotunneleita kuin voi rakentaa Kampin bussiterminaalejakin. Mutta autoliikennettä jumaloivat keskustatunnelin rakastajat eivät salli bussipysäkkejä ja jalankulkijoita tunneliinsa. Bussit pysäkkeineen haittaavat sujuvaa henkilöautoilua ja pysäkillä kävelevät ihmiset ovat turvallisuusriski.


Itse kuvittelisin että maanalainen bussipysäkki olisi sellainen että pysäkkien kohdalla on omat kaistat busseja varten ja että olisi väliseinä erottamassa pysäkkikaistan autojen kaistoista, niin että jalankulku kaistojen ei olisi mahdollista. Siirtyminen maanpinnalle tapahtuisi rullaportaita pitkin kuten metrossa, mutta lippuhalleja ei olisi, vaan omat sisäänkäynit maanpäältä kummankin kulkusuunnan busseille. Jos keskustatunneli olisi cut-and-cover tunneli, matka maanpinnalta pysäkille ei olisi mahdottoman pitkä. 
t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millainen on oikea metrolähiö? Onko sulla kuvia Prahasta? Täytyy muistaa että itäblokissa kaikki lähiörakentaminen oli hyvin massiivista, oli metro tai ei, esim Tallinnan Lasnamäeen ei ole metroa eikä taida tulla. Ovatko Kontula, Herttoniemi, Ruoholahti "oikeita" metrolähiöitä vai vain puoleksi sellaisia? Jäikö itse rata rakentamatta Munkkivuoren metroasemalle vain  siksi että sinne ei rakennettu 20-kerroksisia torneja?  Onko oma metroasema Kulosaaressa tuhlausta, eli pitäisikö metron ajaa siitä ohi pysähtymättä?


Minulla on kuvia Prahasta. Tästä  näkee kokonaisuutta. Kuvassa näkyvä putki on metrotunneli. Taustalla näkyvät talot ovat B-linjan Rajska zahrada -aseman ympäristöstä. Samanlaista rakentamistä löytyy Suomestakin, muttei yhtä lähekkäin sijoitettuja taloja.

Helsingin lähiöt eivät ole oikeita metrolähiöitä, sillä ne ovat niin kevyesti rakennettuja, että ihmiset kerätään metroon liityntäliikenteellä. Tämä ei ole tilanne Prahassa, vaan "tarvittava" asukasmäärä on oikeasti kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemasta. Ruoholahti taitaa olla tehokkaimmin metroaseman ympärille rakennettu alue, eikä siellä olekaan varsinaista liityntäliikennettä.

Munkkivuori oli Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelmassa Töölön (tai Martinlaakson) metron varrella. Voinee sanoa, että asema jäi toteutumatta sen vuoksi, että HKL ja VR jakoivat reviirinsä, ja Martinlaakson metrosta tulikin osa VR:n rataa. Martinlaakson radan varren rakentaminen on toteutunut, mutta Prahaan tai Lasnamäkeen tai esim. ruotsalaisiin ongelmalähiöihin verrattuna varsin kevyenä.

Toteutumatta jäänyt Töölön osuus olisi ollut niitä harvoja paikkoja metroverkossa, jossa metro kulkisi sellaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa, että asukas- ja työpaikkatiheyden perusteella sitä voi sanoa metrolle sopivaksi. Sen vuoksi päähänpinttymää länsimetrosta voikin pitää HKL:n metron kannalta vahinkona.

Kulosaaren metroaseman merkitystä kuvaa hyvin aseman rakenne. Sehän on tällä hetkellä varsinainen säästöasema. Onko ainoa, jossa laiturilla seistessä voi sateessa kastua, kun katos on vain puoliväliin. Kulosaarella onkin vähiten käyttäjiä, vuonna 2001 vain noin 2200. Ruoholahdella 10.000. Vuonna 2001 Kulosaaressa oli 3700 asukasta, ruoholahdessa ja Jätkäsaaressa 6000. Kokemukseni mukaan Kulosaaren aseman käyttäjät ovat valtaosaltaan koululaisia, kun Kulosaaren koulut ovat lähellä asemaa. Eli eipä se kovin tärkeältä asemalta vaikuta, ja metroinsinöörin mielestä Kulosaari olisikin varmaan viisaampaa hoitaa liitynnällä kuin tuhlata sinne asemaa.




> Ongelma on se,  että Länsiväylän bussit lähtevät kaikki Kampista. Rautatientorilta sinne on liian pitkä matka kävellä (ja liiian lyhyt matka mennä metrolla, ja raitiovaunua ei ole eikä toistaiseksi tule). Länsimetro helpottaisi niitä, jotka haluavat päästä pohjois-Helsingistä tai pääradan varrelta Etelä-Espooseen.


Kyllä on pitkä matka Rautatientorin metroasemaltakin muihin liikennevälineisiin, erityisesti Töölön suuntaan. Kun Länsiväylän bussit ajaisivat keskustan läpi, se olisi paras ratkaisu - sen jälkeen, että Etelä-Espoon ratikat tulisivat keskustaan ja sen ohi.




> Olen joskus leikilläni ehdottanut myös rautatien rakentamista etelä-Espooseen ja Kirkkonummelle, niin että se kulkisi keskustasta ensin joko tunnelia tai jos mahdollista, satamarataa pitkin ja Ruoholahdesta eteenpäin Länsiväylän maastokäytävässä. Sillä kulkisivat paikallisjunien lisäksi myös kaukojunat itä-Suomen ja Turun välillä. Tällainen ei valitettavasti taida saada kannatusta. Sellainen rata ajaisi valitettavasti  monen tärkeän asumalähiön ohi, eikä siksi palvelisi niin hyvin kuin metro.


Minusta tämä ei ole ollenkaan huono ratkaisu, vaan palvelisi keskustassa paremmin kuin metron jatkaminen. Espoon alueella se olisi yhtä huono tai hyvä kuin metro, sillä samanlainen liityntähän se olisi. Tosin se ei menisi Tapiolaan eikä Isoon omenaan, jos pitäydytään maantasossa.

Kirkkonummea fiksumpi kohde taitaisi olla Kauklahti ja vieläpä niin, että junat voisivat ajaa lenkkiä.

Mutta en minäkään tällaisen toteutumiseen usko.




> Itse kuvittelisin että maanalainen bussipysäkki olisi sellainen että pysäkkien kohdalla on omat kaistat busseja varten ja että olisi väliseinä erottamassa pysäkkikaistan autojen kaistoista, niin että jalankulku kaistojen ei olisi mahdollista. Siirtyminen maanpinnalle tapahtuisi rullaportaita pitkin kuten metrossa, mutta lippuhalleja ei olisi, vaan omat sisäänkäynit maanpäältä kummankin kulkusuunnan busseille. Jos keskustatunneli olisi cut-and-cover tunneli, matka maanpinnalta pysäkille ei olisi mahdottoman pitkä.


Muuten hyvä idea, mutta taitaa tulla liian kalliiksi, sillä ei tällaisia rahoja bussiliikenteeseen suostuta laittamaan. Ainoastaan metroon tai henkilöautoiluun.  :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulla on kuvia Prahasta. Tästä  näkee kokonaisuutta. Kuvassa näkyvä putki on metrotunneli. Taustalla näkyvät talot ovat B-linjan Rajska zahrada -aseman ympäristöstä. Samanlaista rakentamistä löytyy Suomestakin, muttei yhtä lähekkäin sijoitettuja taloja.


Keski-Euroopassa lähiöt rakennetaan noin tiheäksi siksi että tonttimaasta on ihan oikeasti pula, eikä pelkästään metron takia. Näkeehän sen siitä että moottoritiekin halkaisee asutuksen läpi. Meillä on onneksi olllu tilaa jättää metsää tms melu- ja hajuesteeksi asutuksen ja moottoriteiden väliin. 




> Martinlaakson radan varren rakentaminen on toteutunut, mutta Prahaan tai Lasnamäkeen tai esim. ruotsalaisiin ongelmalähiöihin verrattuna varsin kevyenä.


Tukholman kaikki metrolähiöt eivät ole ongelmasellaisia. Vällingby ja Farsta esim ovat niitä vähemmän ongelmaisia. Ongelmalähiöt Euroopassa syntyivät 60-80 luvuilla kuten jokainen tietää siksi että niihin pistettiin asumaan  enimmäkseen vain siirtolaisia. 




> Toteutumatta jäänyt Töölön osuus olisi ollut niitä harvoja paikkoja metroverkossa, jossa metro kulkisi sellaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa, että asukas- ja työpaikkatiheyden perusteella sitä voi sanoa metrolle sopivaksi. Sen vuoksi päähänpinttymää länsimetrosta voikin pitää HKL:n metron kannalta vahinkona.


Itsekin pidän myös Töölön osuutta tärkeänä siinä missä länsimetroa. Ja Töölön metro saisi mielestäni ennemmin mennä juuri Munkkivuoreen ja Haagaan kuin Pasilaan. Koska metron kakkoslinja Helsingissä on vielä kokonaan rakentamatta, niin sitä ei ole pakko integroida teknisesti nykyiseen metroon, ja siksi kalustotyypiksi kannatan nykyaikaista nopeaa pikaraitiovaunua. 




> Kokemukseni mukaan Kulosaaren aseman käyttäjät ovat valtaosaltaan koululaisia, kun Kulosaaren koulut ovat lähellä asemaa. Eli eipä se kovin tärkeältä asemalta vaikuta, ja metroinsinöörin mielestä Kulosaari olisikin varmaan viisaampaa hoitaa liitynnällä kuin tuhlata sinne asemaa.


Mielestäni koululaisia ei kannata vähätellä näissä joukkoliikenneasioissa. Se on hyvä että jo nuorella iällä oppii käyttämään julkisia ettei aina vain iskä ja äippä kuskaa autolla.




> Kyllä on pitkä matka Rautatientorin metroasemaltakin muihin liikennevälineisiin, erityisesti Töölön suuntaan.


Ymmärtääkseni Elielinaukion terminaali pystytettiin juuri sille paikalleen että rautatieasemalta pääsisi näppärästi Töölöön, koska Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan myötä bussilinjoja Keski-Espoosta Töölön kautta keskustaan vähennettiin tuntuvasti. 




> Muuten hyvä idea, mutta taitaa tulla liian kalliiksi, sillä ei tällaisia rahoja bussiliikenteeseen suostuta laittamaan. Ainoastaan metroon tai henkilöautoiluun.


Jos keskustatunneli tai muu vastaava autotunnelihanke kaikesta huolimatta toteutetaan Helsingissä, niin ehdottomasti pitää hyödyntää se myös joukkoliikenteelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keski-Euroopassa lähiöt rakennetaan noin tiheäksi siksi että tonttimaasta on ihan oikeasti pula, eikä pelkästään metron takia. Näkeehän sen siitä että moottoritiekin halkaisee asutuksen läpi. Meillä on onneksi olllu tilaa jättää metsää tms melu- ja hajuesteeksi asutuksen ja moottoriteiden väliin.


Valitan, se ei ole näin. En ole tehnyt tilastoa, mutta usein tilanne on kuten tällä Prahan B-linjalla. Rata menee tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen ulkopuolelle rakentamattomaan maastoon, ja asemien ympärykset rakennetaan tiiviisti ja sitten on tyhjää. Ei Keski-Eurooppa ole pelkkää kaupunkimattoa, vaikka siellä onkin kaupunkeja tiheämpään kuin Suomessa.

Tonttimaasta ei siten ole pulaa, maankäyttöä vaan on optimoitu rahan, ei ihmisten viihtyvyyden kustannuksella. Logiikka on tämä: Kun halutaan 10.000 asukkaalle asunnot, jatketaan metroa yksi asemaväli ja tehdään siihen neliökilometrin kokoinen alue. Reunoilta on vain 500 m kävelymatka, nurkasta 700 m. Asema on yksinkertainen ja halpa, eikä tarvita liityntäbusseja.




> Mielestäni koululaisia ei kannata vähätellä näissä joukkoliikenneasioissa. Se on hyvä että jo nuorella iällä oppii käyttämään julkisia ettei aina vain iskä ja äippä kuskaa autolla.


En toki vähättelekään, vaikka koululaiset ovatkin ajokortittomina pakkomatkustajina helppoa joukkoliikenteen kuormaa. Tarkoitin vain sitä, että Kulosaaren metroasemaa eivät käytä Kulosaaren asukkaat vaan sinne muualta tulevat koululaiset.




> Jos keskustatunneli tai muu vastaava autotunnelihanke kaikesta huolimatta toteutetaan Helsingissä, niin ehdottomasti pitää hyödyntää se myös joukkoliikenteelle.


Tässä on sama sudenkuoppa kuin moottoriteissä. Henkilöautoliikenteen perusteella tehty väylä on väärässä paikassa joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Keskustatunnelista on yhtä vähän hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle kuin esim. Kehä 1:stä.

Jo pelkästään se, että kyse on tunnelista, heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa. Joukkoliikenne tarvitsee tilaa niin vähän, että joukoliikenne voidaan sijoittaa maanpinnalle, eikä tarvitse hankaloittaa ihmisten matkaa tasonvaihdolla. Maan alle vieminen on vain keino vähentää autoilun tilaongelmaa. Sitä ovat pysäköintiluolat ja unelma keskustatunnelista - joka tosin hyväksytyn suunnitelman mukaan toteutuisi vain puoliksi, sillä länsipää ei ole tunneli, vaan 2-kerroksinen pintakatu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tonttimaasta ei siten ole pulaa, maankäyttöä vaan on optimoitu rahan, ei ihmisten viihtyvyyden kustannuksella.


...siis tarkoititko päinvastoin?




> Logiikka on tämä: Kun halutaan 10.000 asukkaalle asunnot, jatketaan metroa yksi asemaväli ja tehdään siihen neliökilometrin kokoinen alue. Reunoilta on vain 500 m kävelymatka, nurkasta 700 m. Asema on yksinkertainen ja halpa, eikä tarvita liityntäbusseja.


Tässä se perinpohjainen syy, miksi metroja vastustetaan, koska kuvitellaan että se sopii vain ultratiiviiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen, jota agraaritaustaiset suomalaiset vielä vierastavat. Jos samanlaista tiivistä kaupunkia toteutetaan vaikka jatkamalla kantakaupunkia (kuten pikku-Huopalahti ja Arabia) ja pistetään raitiovaunu hoitamaan liikennettä sitä ei vastusteta läheskään yhtä paljon. Molempien kohdalla on kysymys samasta asiasta, mutta metrolähiö on monen mielestä "kammottava" ennen kaikkea siksi että se on kilometreissä mitattuna kaukana keskustasta, sellaisia mielletään köyhälistön slummeiksi, ja sen rakentamiseksi on jouduttu raivaamaan luonnontilassa olevaa metsää tai naapureiden mielestä pilaa vanhoja kulttuurimaisemia. 




> En toki vähättelekään, vaikka koululaiset ovatkin ajokortittomina pakkomatkustajina helppoa joukkoliikenteen kuormaa. Tarkoitin vain sitä, että Kulosaaren metroasemaa eivät käytä Kulosaaren asukkaat vaan sinne muualta tulevat koululaiset.


Metron vähäinen käyttö Kulosaaressa johtunee myös siitä että asema on syrjässä ja asukasmäärä muutenkin pieni, ja asukkaat yksinkertaisesti "liian varakkaita", eli omistavat monta autoa/perhe, ja että Kulosaaaressa on paljon suurlähetystöjä. 

Raskas raideliikenne toimii erinomaisesti myös pientalovaltaisilla tai vähemmän massiivisilla kerrostaloalueilla jos asema on keskellä kylää ja raidematkustamisella on vuosikymmeniä pitkät perinteet asukkaiden kesken. Tällaisia ovat pääradan ja rantaradan vanhat radanvarsitaajamat tai metroradan varren Hertsikka ja Puotila.




> Tässä on sama sudenkuoppa kuin moottoriteissä. Henkilöautoliikenteen perusteella tehty väylä on väärässä paikassa joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Keskustatunnelista on yhtä vähän hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle kuin esim. Kehä 1:s


Kehä1:n kuten myös länsiväylän varren bussipysäkit ovat bullshittiä ja matkustajien halveksintaa. Huonointa ovat pitkät kävelymatkat pysäkille, huono opastus ja viitoitus, ja että pysäkit ovat etäällä asutuksesta ja liikerakennuksista.




> Jo pelkästään se, että kyse on tunnelista, heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa. Joukkoliikenne tarvitsee tilaa niin vähän, että joukoliikenne voidaan sijoittaa maanpinnalle, eikä tarvitse hankaloittaa ihmisten matkaa tasonvaihdolla. Maan alle vieminen on vain keino vähentää autoilun tilaongelmaa. Sitä ovat pysäköintiluolat ja unelma keskustatunnelista - joka tosin hyväksytyn suunnitelman mukaan toteutuisi vain puoliksi, sillä länsipää ei ole tunneli, vaan 2-kerroksinen pintakatu.


Tunneli on monen mielestä mukavempi ratkaisu kuin taivasalla, koska kulkuneuvoa voi odottaa sateelta ja tuulelta suojassa. Vaikutukset matka-aikoihin pitää analysoida tapauskohtaisesti. Jos se nopeuttaa matkoja keskimäärin maanpäälliseen ratkaisuun verrattuna niin se on OK, jos ei, niin ei hjuva.

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Tässä se perinpohjainen syy, miksi metroja vastustetaan, koska kuvitellaan että se sopii vain ultratiiviiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen, jota agraaritaustaiset suomalaiset vielä vierastavat.


Anteron tekstissä myös mainitaan, että taloudellisesti metro sopiikin pitkälti vain ultratiiviiseen rakentamiseen. Toki metroa voidaan rakentaa harvemmille alueille, mutta silloin se ei enää välttämättä ole optimaalinen ratkaisu.

Metron linjauksesta riippuen Espoossa kuljetaan rajalla. Asemien alueet ovat pääosin melko hyvin palvelulta, joskin optimia hajanaisempia. Asemien väliin jää myös alueita, jotka teoreettisessa optimaalisessa metrossa olisi jätetty rakentamatta.




> Molempien kohdalla on kysymys samasta asiasta, mutta metrolähiö on monen mielestä "kammottava" ennen kaikkea siksi että se on kilometreissä mitattuna kaukana keskustasta, sellaisia mielletään köyhälistön slummeiksi


Onko liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden tehtävä yrittää saarnata tätä vastentahtoisille asukkaille vai sittenkin pyrkiä luomaan sellaista kaupunkirakennetta, jossa halutaan asua? Jos alueella ei haluta asua, sinne muutetaan vain pakosta eli rahan puutteesta. Silloin syntyy ongelmallisia alueita. Ei siinä saarnaaminen suuresti auta.




> Tunneli on monen mielestä mukavempi ratkaisu kuin taivasalla, koska kulkuneuvoa voi odottaa sateelta ja tuulelta suojassa.


Suomessa yleensä arvioidaan noiden etujen ja niitä vastaavien maanalaisten haittojen olevan tasapainossa. Eli maanalaisella ratkaisulla ei ole suurta etua eikä haittaa. Tässä tosin jätetään huomioimatta tietyt imagoseikat.

Keskustatunneli olisi täysin turha joukkoliikenneväylä. Jos kerran autot pannaan tunneliin, pinnalta löytyy runsaasti tilaa näkyvälle joukkoliikenteelle. Syntyy positiivinen viesti, kun kaduilla joukkoliikenne on etusijalla ja  autot ovat jossain putkessa piilossa. Matka-ajoilla on asian kanssa vain rajallisesti etua, mutta eivät nekään voi kovin mahtavat olla koska tunneli kiertää keskustan suurimmat jalankulkualueet.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos samanlaista tiivistä kaupunkia toteutetaan vaikka jatkamalla kantakaupunkia (kuten pikku-Huopalahti ja Arabia) ja pistetään raitiovaunu hoitamaan liikennettä sitä ei vastusteta läheskään yhtä paljon. Molempien kohdalla on kysymys samasta asiasta, mutta metrolähiö on monen mielestä "kammottava" ennen kaikkea siksi että se on kilometreissä mitattuna kaukana keskustasta, sellaisia mielletään köyhälistön slummeiksi, 
> 
> Raskas raideliikenne toimii erinomaisesti myös pientalovaltaisilla tai vähemmän massiivisilla kerrostaloalueilla jos asema on keskellä kylää ja raidematkustamisella on vuosikymmeniä pitkät perinteet asukkaiden kesken. Tällaisia ovat (..) metroradan varren Hertsikka ja Puotila.


Kantakaupungin laajennusalueiden ja metrolähiöiden ero ei tosiaan ole maankäytön laskennallisessa tehokkuudessa. Ylipäätään, maankäytön laskennallinen tehokkuus ei edes ole alueiden viihtyisyyteen vaikuttava tekijä. 

Mikä sitten on ero "kantakaupungin" ja "metrokaupungin" välillä.

Olennaisin joukkoliikenteen ero on:
Kantakaupungissa raitiolinjat on sijoitettu lyhyen, 300-600 m kävelyetäisyystavoitteen mukaan kaupunkirakenteen sisälle, kuten esimerkiksi Katajanokalla ja Pikku-Huopalahdessa.Metrokaupungissa kävelyetäisyystavoite on 1 km ja asemat on Helsingin toteutetussa metrokaupungissa sijoitettu moottoriväylien varteen.Metrokaupungissa suuri osa tiiviistä kaupunkirakenteesta on liitynnän varassa.Kaupunkirakenteellisesti ero on:
Kantakaupungin uudet alueet ovat olemassaolevan kaupunkirakenteen jatkeita tai sen sisällä. Yhteydet eri kaupunginosiin ovat hyvät.Metrokaupunki muodostuu erillisiksi "saarekkeiksi", jotka voivat eristäytyä muusta rakenteesta (toki muukin on mahdollista).Kantakaupungin uudet alueet ovat lähellä suuria työpaikkoja ja keskustan palveluita, toisin kuin metrokaupunki.Ylipäätään tiivis kaupunkirakenne tulisi rakentaa mielekkäinä kokonaisuuksina. Tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen tulee ILMAN LIITYNTÄLIIKENNETTÄ palvella koko aluetta.

Tukholman toimivat metrokaupunginosat kuten vaikkapa Vällingby tai etelä-Tukholma osoittavat juuri tämän periaatteen toimivan. Vaikka alueiden ulkopuolelta on liityntäliikennettä, metro hoitaa koko varsinaisen tiiviin asutuksen suoraan. Tiivis asutus on kiinteä osa kaupunkirakennetta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metron linjauksesta riippuen Espoossa kuljetaan rajalla. Asemien alueet ovat pääosin melko hyvin palvelulta, joskin optimia hajanaisempia. Asemien väliin jää myös alueita, jotka teoreettisessa optimaalisessa metrossa olisi jätetty rakentamatta.


Länsimetron linjaus eteläisessä Espoossa täyttyy ennen kaikkea työpaikkarakennuksilla, niin että optimiarvot tulevat ennemmin tai myöhemmin ylittymään koko reitin pituudelta.




> Keskustatunneli olisi täysin turha joukkoliikenneväylä. Jos kerran autot pannaan tunneliin, pinnalta löytyy runsaasti tilaa näkyvälle joukkoliikenteelle. Syntyy positiivinen viesti, kun kaduilla joukkoliikenne on etusijalla ja  autot ovat jossain putkessa piilossa. Matka-ajoilla on asian kanssa vain rajallisesti etua, mutta eivät nekään voi kovin mahtavat olla koska tunneli kiertää kekustan suurimmat jalankulkualueet.


Keskustatunneli on valitettavasti huono esimerkki, koska se kiertää jalankulkualueet. Mutta jos vastaavia autotunneleita tehdään muualle (esim kehä1), niin pitäisin selvittämisen arvoisena miten niihin saataisiin joukkoliikennepysäkit. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kantakaupungin laajennusalueiden ja metrolähiöiden ero ei tosiaan ole maankäytön laskennallisessa tehokkuudessa. Ylipäätään, maankäytön laskennallinen tehokkuus ei edes ole alueiden viihtyisyyteen vaikuttava tekijä. 
> 
> Mikä sitten on ero "kantakaupungin" ja "metrokaupungin" välillä.
> 
> Olennaisin joukkoliikenteen ero on:
> Kantakaupungissa raitiolinjat on sijoitettu lyhyen, 300-600 m kävelyetäisyystavoitteen mukaan kaupunkirakenteen sisälle, kuten esimerkiksi Katajanokalla ja Pikku-Huopalahdessa.Metrokaupungissa kävelyetäisyystavoite on 1 km ja asemat on Helsingin toteutetussa metrokaupungissa sijoitettu moottoriväylien varteen.Metrokaupungissa suuri osa tiiviistä kaupunkirakenteesta on liitynnän varassa.Kaupunkirakenteellisesti ero on:
> Kantakaupungin uudet alueet ovat olemassaolevan kaupunkirakenteen jatkeita tai sen sisällä. Yhteydet eri kaupunginosiin ovat hyvät.Metrokaupunki muodostuu erillisiksi "saarekkeiksi", jotka voivat eristäytyä muusta rakenteesta (toki muukin on mahdollista).Kantakaupungin uudet alueet ovat lähellä suuria työpaikkoja ja keskustan palveluita, toisin kuin metrokaupunki.Ylipäätään tiivis kaupunkirakenne tulisi rakentaa mielekkäinä kokonaisuuksina. Tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen tulee ILMAN LIITYNTÄLIIKENNETTÄ palvella koko aluetta.


Meistä tulisi varmaan hyviä kiinteistövälittäjiä. Omasta mielestäni metrokaupunginosat kuten Vuosaari ovat aliarvostettuja siksi että etäisyys keskustaan on kilometreissä liian pitkä, ja niissä asuu eräiden mielestä liikaa ns sosiaalitapauksia. Matka-aika keskustan työpaikkoihin on metrolla kumminkin samaa luokka kuin Arabiasta tai Pikku-Huopalahdesta, ja metron varrella on isoja kauppakeskittymiä josta voi ostaa samoja asioita kuin keskustasta. Hyviä palveluja arvostavalle lapsiperheelle sellaine on parempi valinta kuin kantakaupungin kortteli tai sen välittömässä tuntumassa. Se arvokkuus ja atmosfääri ja se että kantakaupungilla asuu julkkikisia, ja on mahdollisuus tulla kapakasta kotiin ilman taksia on se miksi maksetaan kantakaupunki-asumisesta reilusti suurempaa hintaa kuin hyvinvarustellussa lähiössä. Mutta onneksi on valinnanvaraa, eikö niin  :Smile:  




> Tukholman toimivat metrokaupunginosat kuten vaikkapa Vällingby tai etelä-Tukholma osoittavat juuri tämän periaatteen toimivan. Vaikka alueiden ulkopuolelta on liityntäliikennettä, metro hoitaa koko varsinaisen tiiviin asutuksen suoraan. Tiivis asutus on kiinteä osa kaupunkirakennetta.


Tätä minä ihmettelen, että miksi meillä (eikä oikeastaan muuallakaan)  oteta enää mallia näistä Tukholman kuuluisista vanhoista ABC-lähiöistä, tai suomalaisista 50-luvun lähiöistä? Vaivaako kaupunkisuunnittelijoita ahneus, että pitää olla isompaa, vai  pidetäänkö huonona asiana että sentyyppisiin paikkoihin muuttaa suhteessa liikaa eläkeläisiä ja vapaan kilpailun tilanteessa, jos asunnot muutenkin ovat kalliit, tulevat liian kalliiksi lapsiperheille? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tätä minä ihmettelen, että miksi meillä (eikä oikeastaan muuallakaan)  oteta enää mallia näistä Tukholman kuuluisista vanhoista ABC-lähiöistä, tai suomalaisista 50-luvun lähiöistä? Vaivaako kaupunkisuunnittelijoita ahneus, että pitää olla isompaa, vai  pidetäänkö huonona asiana että sentyyppisiin paikkoihin muuttaa suhteessa liikaa eläkeläisiä ja vapaan kilpailun tilanteessa, jos asunnot muutenkin ovat kalliit, tulevat liian kalliiksi lapsiperheille?


Kun mopo karkaa käsistä, niin näin käy. Huomautan vain siitä, mitä Itä-Helsinkiin suunniteltiin ennen raskasmetroa. Pyrittiin samaan kuin Tukholman vihreällä linjalla, tosin Saksassa 10 vuotta myöhemmin keksityllä Stadtbahn-konseptilla.

Mutta sitten tulivat suuruudenhullut, jotka halusivat maailman suurimmat metrojunat, ja ilmoittivat vain, etteivät junat sitten kuljekaan esikaupunkien sisään. Yllättävää kyllä, tämä asia on kirjoitettu jopa HKL:n 100-vuotishistoriikkiin.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Yllättävää kyllä, tämä asia on kirjoitettu jopa HKL:n 100-vuotishistoriikkiin.


-=mainos=-
Ja tätäkin kirjaa voi edelleen ostaa helppoon hintaan Raitioliikennemuseosta.
-=mainos=-

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun mopo karkaa käsistä, niin näin käy. Huomautan vain siitä, mitä Itä-Helsinkiin suunniteltiin ennen raskasmetroa. Pyrittiin samaan kuin Tukholman vihreällä linjalla, tosin Saksassa 10 vuotta myöhemmin keksityllä Stadtbahn-konseptilla.


Olisikohan meillä vallinneella aluerakentamismallilla ja maanomistussuhteilla jotain tekemistä tämän kanssa? Helsingissähän 1960-luvun puolivälistä alkaen aina 1980-luvulle asti uudet lähiöt rakennettiin pääasiassa rakennusliikkeiden (gryndereiden) hankkimille maille. Tietääkö kukaan, kenen omistamille maille esim Tukholman vanhat lähiöt rakennettiin, kaupungin vai gryndereiden? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Helsingissähän 1960-luvun puolivälistä alkaen aina 1980-luvulle asti uudet lähiöt rakennettiin pääasiassa rakennusliikkeiden (gryndereiden) hankkimille maille. Tietääkö kukaan, kenen omistamille maille esim Tukholman vanhat lähiöt rakennettiin, kaupungin vai gryndereiden?


Tässä hiukan faktaa asiasta:
Helsingin kaupungissa lähiöt tehtiin yksinomaan Helsingin kaupungin omistamalle maalle. Yksityisten omistaman maan kaavoittaminen on Helsingissä yleensä harvinaista. Lähiöiden toteuttamisesta tehtiin aluerakentamissopimuksia rakentajien kanssa, käytännössä 1960-luvulla vain HAKA:n (SDP) ja SATO:n (Kok) kanssa.Muut rakennusliikkeet ja muut tahot joutuivat rakentamaan Helsingin kaupungin rajojen ulkopuolelle Espooseen ja Vantaalle, koska eivät saaneet maata Helsingistä. Asuntosäästäjät ry. rakensi Vuosaareen, kunnes se liitettiin Helsinkiin. Asuntosäätiö rakensi ensin Tapiolaan ja sitten Kivenlahteen. Puolimatka hankki mm. suuren osan Kaivokselasta, Louhelasta ja Myyrmäestä. Arjatsalo rakensi Olarin.Tukholmassa lähiöt tehtiin pääosin Tukholman kunnan omistamille maille. Tukholman kunta osti maita myös naapurikunnista ja rakensi sinne lähiöitä, mm. Tyresön Bollmoran ja Haningen Brandbergenin. Naapurikunnat tekivät myös omia sopimuksia aluerakentamisesta, kuten Täby.

----------


## kuukanko

Joulunalusruuhkien tultua on tuntuu taas siltä, että Lauttasaaren ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteelle olisi tehtävä jotakin ennemmin pian kuin myöhemmin. Helsingin sisäiset Lauttasaareen kulkevat linjat kulkevat nyt iltaruuhkassa luokkaa 30 minuuttia Rautatieaseman ja Ruoholahden väliä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lauttasaaren julkinen liikenne on tosiaan menossa "läskiksi". Ei kiva juttu yhtään. Erityisen onnetonta meno on juuri Artun mainitsemilla Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lauttasaaren julkinen liikenne on tosiaan menossa "läskiksi". Ei kiva juttu yhtään. Erityisen onnetonta meno on juuri Artun mainitsemilla Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla.


Olisi siis vihdoin aika toteuttaa 40 vuotta sitten kesken jäänyt raitioverkon laajentaminen Lauttasaareen. Siis lauttasaarelaisille suorat yhteydet keskustaan, aluksi Mechelininkatua Töölön suuntaan ja Bulevardin kautta keskustaan. Ja kunhan satamaradasta päästään parin vuoden sisään, niin siitä suorin reitti. Samalla poistettaisiin Marian sairaalan sumppu kiertämällä sairaala itäpuolelta.

Joo joo, kyllä mä tiedän, että ratikkaa ei voi rakentaa Laruun vieläkään, koska metroa on suunniteltu vasta vuodesta 1968 ja keskustamotaria satamaradan paikalle yhtä kauan (a la Smith-Polvinen). Mutta tehdään nämä vain tilapäisesti siksi aikaa kun näistä tärkeämmistä hankkeista saadaan päätös. Jos Lauttasaaren raitiotiet olisi rakennettu silloin 60-luvulla, niin nyt mietittäisiin sitä, uusitaanko kiskot ja hankitaanko sinne uudet vaunut. Ehkä senkin voisi tehdä tilapäisesti metroa odotellessa...   :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## 738

Tuoreessa Presso lehdessä on länsimetroaiheinen artikkeli, jossa esitellään muunmuassa lehden teettämä tutkimus, jonka mukaan pääkaupunkiseudun valtuutetuista 76% kannattaisi länsimetroa. Helsingissä kannattajien lukema olisi peräti 96%, Vantaalla 88% ja Espoossakin jo 43% vastustajien jäädessä 41%:iin. 

Kysyttäessä parasta vaihtoehtoa Espoon joukkoliikenneratkaisuksi vastaukset jakaantuivat puolestaan näin: 

Parannettu bussiliikenne
Kaikki valtuutetut 12% 
Helsinki 4% 
Espoo 24% 
Vantaa 8%

Pikaraitiotie 
Kaikki valtuutetut 10% 
Helsinki 4% 
Espoo 18% 
Vantaa 10%

Metro 
Kaikki valtuutetut 68% 
Helsinki 90% 
Espoo 35% 
Vantaa 70%

Kummassakin kyselyssä kuitenkin huomattava osa valtuutetuista ei vielä halunnut ilmaista kantaansa. Artikkelin mukaan kuitenkin metron suurimpiin vastustajiin kuuluneen Espoon kokoomuksenkin riveissä metron kannatus on noussut sitten viime mittauksen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Presson artikkeli on hyvä esimerkki siitä, mihin johtaa tietämättömyys ja vielä pahempi, väärä tieto. Väärää tietoa on sekin, että oikea tieto jätetään kertomatta. Tai selvittämättä, kuten länsimetron tapauksessa.

Toissa viikon keskiviikkona Espoonlahden demareiden järjestämässä metrotilaisuudessa länsimetro ei saanut juuri kannatusta espoolaisten kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa. Lähes kaikki puheenvuorot vastustivat metroa erityisesti sen tuoman vaivalloisuuden ja matkustusajan pitenemisen vuoksi. Hyvin käytännönläheistä perustelua toisin kuin niissä väitteissä, joiden mukaan espoolaisten vastustus perustuu vain rasismin tapaisiin ilmiöihin. Itse en käyttänyt puheenvuoroa, joten en "saastuttanut" tilaisuutta.

Arvelen, että tilaisuudessa oli noin 50 hengen yleisö. Mutta valtuutetut ovatkin varmasti paljon viisaampia kuin heidän valitsijansa.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Täytyy muistaa että YVA-arviointiprosessin tarkoitus ei ole selvittää paras vaihtoehto, ainoastaan selvittää niiden ympäristövaikutukset.
> - -
> Tähän YVA-arvointiin on jostain syystä sotkettu mukaan myös kustannukset ja hyöty, vaikka ne tulisi käsitellä eri arvioinneissa, ja länsimetron kohdalla on käsiteltykin. YVA-raporttia pitää ymmärtää tulkita yhtenä raporttina monien joukossa.


Nythän YVA nimenomaan valitsi ratkaisun. Eikä ainoastaan parasta ratkaisua, vaan ainoan mahdollisen ratkaisun. Ainakin välillisesti YVA-uutisointi on antanut tällaisen vaikutelman. Lisäksi on ehkä vähän vaikea ajatella asiaa niin, että YVA tutkisi "vain" ympäristövaikutuksia. Länsimetrohan olisi mitä suurimmassa määrin väline vaikuttaa eteläespoolaisten asumisympäristön kehittämiseen.

Koko metrokysymys olisi huomattavasti helpompi muodoltaan, jos pääkaupunkiseudulla oltaisiin valmiita kuntien yhdistämiseen. Nykyinen kuntajako antaa eipäs-juupas-argumentaatiolle nimittäin erittäin hyvän kasvualustan, ja tekee asiasta paitsi arvovaltakysymyksen, antaa myös aseita niille jotka eivät tahdo Espooseen toimivaa joukkoliikennettä lainkaan. Yhtenäisen kunnan malli siirtäisi tässäkin kysymyksessä keskustelun enemmän itse asiaan, jo siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä että kaavoituspolitiikka yhtenäistyisi.

----------


## vristo

Lauttasaaresta Kamppiin menijät (tai päinvastoin): ottakaa nyt ihmeessä sellainen YTV:n seutubussi (102T-160T), jolla pääsee vaivattomasti Kampin terminaaliin sisätiloihin. Ainakin menneenä kesänä toimi todella hyvin allekirjoittaneella. 65A ja 66A ovat jo auttamattoman hitaita (alkaen Ruoholahdenkatu) ja jopa tuntuu siltä, että "kävellen olisit jo perillä" noita linjoja käyttäen. 

Jos kuitenkin tietentahtoen haluatte noita hitaita (nykyisin) heilurilinjoja käyttää, niin omapa on syynne  :Wink: .

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toissa viikon keskiviikkona Espoonlahden demareiden järjestämässä metrotilaisuudessa länsimetro ei saanut juuri kannatusta espoolaisten kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa. Lähes kaikki puheenvuorot vastustivat metroa erityisesti sen tuoman vaivalloisuuden ja matkustusajan pitenemisen vuoksi. Hyvin käytännönläheistä perustelua toisin kuin niissä väitteissä, joiden mukaan espoolaisten vastustus perustuu vain rasismin tapaisiin ilmiöihin. Itse en käyttänyt puheenvuoroa, joten en "saastuttanut" tilaisuutta.


Missä tilaisuus pidettiin ja keitä oli kutsuttu? 

Itse en ollut nähnyt missään kutsua, joten aika pienelle joukolle lienee suunnattu. 

Yleensä ihmiset ovat niin laiskoja että eivät osallistu tuon tyyppisiin tilaisuuksiin ei jos heillä ei ole mitään käsiteltävää asiaa vastaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Itse sain tiedon tilaisuudesta tutun kautta - enhän asu Espoossa saati nimenomaan Espoonlahdessa. Voisin kuvitella, että tilaisuutta on markkinoitu paikallisissa lehdissä, ilmoitustauluilla ja ehkä Espoonlahden demariyhdistyksen omissa tiedotteissa.

Kun sali kuitenkin oli täynnä, ei voi sanoa, että markkinointi on mennyt pieleen - vaikka se olisikin ollut hyvin paikallista. Päin vastoin, minusta on oikein, että järjestetään paikallinen tilaisuus. Silloin rajaudutaan käsittelemään itse asiaa, josta kaikilla on sama tuntuma.

Olisi kiintoisaa nähdä Espoonlahden demareiden ottavan tilaisuuden annista vaarin.




> Yleensä ihmiset ovat niin laiskoja että eivät osallistu tuon tyyppisiin tilaisuuksiin ei jos heillä ei ole mitään käsiteltävää asiaa vastaan.


Oma kokemukseni pikaratikkatilaisuuksista on pikemminkin täysin päinvastainen. Niissä oli enimmäkseen porukkaa, joka oli ratikan kannalla. Täysiä saleja silloinkin.

Arvelen, että liikkeelle lähtevät ihmiset, jotka haluavat vaikuttaa asiansa puolesta. Olivat he sitten vastustamassa tai puoltamassa jotain.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse sain tiedon tilaisuudesta tutun kautta - enhän asu Espoossa saati nimenomaan Espoonlahdessa. Voisin kuvitella, että tilaisuutta on markkinoitu paikallisissa lehdissä, ilmoitustauluilla ja ehkä Espoonlahden demariyhdistyksen omissa tiedotteissa.


Metro olisi tulossa Espoonlahteen vasta rakentamisen kakkosvaiheessa, eli aikaisintaan 2015 jälkeen. Monikohan tilaisuuden osallistujista tulee tosissaan käyttämään metroa tai sen vaihtoehtoja 10-15 vuoden päästä päivittäisessä työmatkaliikenteessä? 




> Oma kokemukseni pikaratikkatilaisuuksista on pikemminkin täysin päinvastainen. Niissä oli enimmäkseen porukkaa, joka oli ratikan kannalla. Täysiä saleja silloinkin.


Nythän on näin että pikaratikka on vaihtoehtoinen liikennemuoto ja  haastaja sekä metrolle että suorille busseilla, ja siksi sen ympärillä järjestettäviin tilausuuksiin saapuvat heitä jotka todella haluavat sen.  

Metron kannattajissa on se vika että he ovat aivan liian passiivisia koska he otaksuvat että "se tulee kuitenkin".  Se, että tilaisuutta isännöi nimenomaan demarit, taas provosoi vastustajat liikkeelle, jotka enimmäkseen eivät äänestä demareita. 

Olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä keitä saapuisi paikalle ja millaisia  puheenvuoroja esitettäisiin tilaisuudessa jota isännöisi Autoalan Keskusliitto Espoon osasto ry, paikka olisi Tapiolan kulttuurikeskus ja aihe olisi "Länsiväylän leventäminen + keskustatunneli -ainoa kestävä ratkaisu pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteeelle".

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro olisi tulossa Espoonlahteen vasta rakentamisen kakkosvaiheessa, eli aikaisintaan 2015 jälkeen.


Aivan. Nykyiset espoonlahtelaiset joutuisivat maksamaan metrosta, josta heille on ainoastaan haittaa. Ei liene yllätys, ettei heitä metro innosta.




> Monikohan tilaisuuden osallistujista tulee tosissaan käyttämään metroa tai sen vaihtoehtoja 10-15 vuoden päästä päivittäisessä työmatkaliikenteessä?


Varmaankin suunnilleen kaikki nyt 65-vuotiaat ja sitä nuoremmat. Mitä iäkkäämpi, sitä todennäköisemmin joutuu kärsimään turhista vaihdoista ja joukkoliikenteen huonoista järjestelyistä. Nuoremmilla on tilaisuus valita auto.




> Olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä keitä saapuisi paikalle ja millaisia  puheenvuoroja esitettäisiin tilaisuudessa jota isännöisi Autoalan Keskusliitto Espoon osasto ry, paikka olisi Tapiolan kulttuurikeskus ja aihe olisi "Länsiväylän leventäminen + keskustatunneli -ainoa kestävä ratkaisu pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteeelle".


Vähän tämän tyyppinen tilaisuus oli jokin aika sitten, olisiko ollut edellisten eduskuntavaalien alla. Tilaisuus oli järjestetty Bottalla, siis lähes kaupungin sydämessä. Paikalle oli kutsuttu paneeliin jokaisen puolueen edustajia. Juontajana oli Olli-Pekka Ihamäki. Siis laatutilaisuus Autoliitolta.

Paikalla oli alle 10 todellista vierasta.

Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, että ne eivät vaivaudu paikalle, jotka uskovat, että heidän asiansa on hoidossa joka tapauksessa. Ratikan kannattajien tilanne ei ole näin, ei myöskään niiden, jotka haluavat Espoossa säilyttää hyvin palvelevan bussiliikenteen. Autoilijoilla ja metron kannattajilla ei ole huolta. Valtapuolueiden edustajat huolehtivat näiden asioista päättämällä 6-kaistaisesta keskustatunnelista (siis on päätetty jo, ei ole mikään ehdotus) ja dumppaamalla mediaan YVAn metromyönteisiä tuloksia ennen kuin selvitys on edes valmistunut.

Tämä ei silti vähennä niiden asian merkitystä, jotka tulevat tilaisuuksiin. Jos autoilun ja metron edistäminen olisi yhdentekevää muille kuin molempien kannattajille, ei kukaan tulisi paikalle. Ilmeisesti autoliiton asia oli tällainen: kaikki ovat autoliiton kannalla (vaikka kysyttäessä eivät myönnä). Metron kohdalla ei ihan olekaan näin, sillä sen nähdään vaikeuttavan elämää niin paljon, että tilaisuuksiin vaivaudutaan omia oikeuksia puolustamaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aivan. Nykyiset espoonlahtelaiset joutuisivat maksamaan metrosta, josta heille on ainoastaan haittaa. Ei liene yllätys, ettei heitä metro innosta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> ...


Metronvastustajien /kannattajien nelikenttä-analyysi:. Ei kannata ottaa vakavasti.   :Wink:  

*1) Bensafasisti.*
Vastustaa metroa ja kaikkea joukkoliikenteen tukemista. Ajaa kaikki lyhyet matkansa autolla, asuu pientalossa, vastustaa tiivistä rakentamista siinä kaupunginosassa jossa itse asuu, koska se toisi mukanaan sosiaalisia lieveilmiöitä. Hänen mielestään metro laiskistaa ja saattaa nuoret hunningolle. Hänen mielestään metro sopii korkeintaan miljoonakaupunkeihin jossa ruuhkat ovat todellisia, mutta Espoo ei ole sellainen. Liike-elämän palveluksessa tai yrittäjä, useammin mies kuin nainen, ikä useimmiten yli 35.

*2) Kukkahattutäti.*
Haluaa metron sijaan joko bussiyhteyksiä lisää, tai vaihtoehtoisesti pikaraitiotien, pääasiassa että kulkevat sinne jonne hän itse matkustaa eniten, ja jonne hänen mielestään jokaisen suomalaisen pitäisi matkustaa, eli kulttuurikohteet. Bussi on paras siksi että arvostaa bussikuskien henk. kohtaista palvelua, ja busseissa on siistiä. Nopeus ja täsmällisyys ei ole tärkeintä, vaan se, että ei tarvitse vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa matkan aikana. Humanistisesti orientoitunut henkilö, muistaa usein heikko-osaisia, ja on sitä mieltä että metro on liian kallis, ja rahat tulisi käyttää hyvinvointipalvelujen kehittämiseen. Useammin nainen kuin mies, ja usein julkisen sektorin palveluksessa, heidän joukossaan on kaikenikäisiä, eläkeläisiä ehkä eniten. 

*3) Metrouskovainen.* 
Haluaa metron nimenomaan koska uskoo sen tekniseen ylivoimaisuuteen  ja taloudellisuuteen, eikä vastusta urbaania tehokasta rakentamista, koska pääkaupunkiseudun kasvua ei hänen mielestään voi jarruttaa. Voisi ajatella pikaraitiotietäkin vaihtoehdoksi, jos todistetusti tehokkaampi kuin metro, ja soveltuu sille reitille jolle se on aiottu. Busseja hän arvostaa vain syöttöliikennekulkuneuvoina, eli matkoille jotka ovat niin lyhyitä  on niin että se ei ehdi myöhästyä. Omistaa auton, ja käyttääkin sitä joskus, mutta vihaa ruuhkia, ja  haluaa optimoida sen käyttöä ja käyttää kaikkia metron suomia mahdollisuukisa, kuten liityntäpysäköintiä ja kauppakeskus- ym palveluita joita on järjestetty metroasemien yhteyteen. Useammin mies kuin nainen, ja teknillinen koulutus, heidän joukossaan on kaikenikäisiä. 

*4) Suurkuluttaja.*
Suhtautuu myönteisesti metroon ja joukkoliikenteeseen koska se mahdollistaa nopean liikkumisen keskusten välilllä jossa tapaa kavereitaan. Ei omista autoa, ja suhtautuu nihkeästi autoilun kasvuun. Liikkuu myös usein myös pyörällä, ja haluaisi tilavan joukkoliikennevälineen jossa mahdollisuus ottaa mukaan polkupyörä tai muita isoja kantamuksia kuten lastenvaunuja tai soittimia, siksi mielummin metro kuin pikaraitiotie. Asuu kerrostalossa, joko kantakaupungissa tai jossain suuressa lähiössä. Näiden joukossa myös ulkomaalaistaustaisia suhteessa eniten. Korkea koulutus tai opiskelee. Useammin nainen kuin mies. Ikä useimmiten alle 35.

----------


## ultrix

Rainerin analyysissä on kyllä vinha perä. Pahoittelen lievää aiheesta poikkeamista, mutta Tampereelta löytyy myös kaikkia näitä arkkityyppejä: metro-sanan tilalla vain on pikaraitiotie ja pikaraitiotie-sanan tilalla "bussiliikenteen kehittäminen", muuten samat. Kirosin viikonloppuna erään kukkahattutäti-tyyppisen kunnallisvaltuutetun  mielipidekirjoitusta, jossa oli käytetty nimenomaan tätä "näillä rahoilla voisimme tukea lapsiperheitä, vanhuksia, vammaisia ja opiskelijoita"-virttä. Toinen yleinen virsi on "kaupunginosien eriarvoisuus", minusta se on pienempi paha jos puolet kaupunkia saa nykytilanteeseen verrattuna helpotusta sekä raide- että kumipyöräliikenteen kannalta kuin se, että osa kaupunginosista ei saa aivan yhtä hyvää palvelua kuin nämä suuret nauhakaupunginosat.
Itseni löydän kaupungista riippumatta nelos-ryhmästä, tulevaisuudessa kenties kolmosesta. :P

Ainoa selkeä tapa kartoittaa Espoon joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuudensuuntia olisi pitää kunnalliset ja länsimetron vaikutusalueen suuntaa-antavat vaalit,   "ehdokkaina" bussiliikenne, metro ja pikaratikka. Kustakin liikennemuodosta tehtäisiin myös vaalikampanja hyvissä ajoin ennen vaaleja.

Vielä parempi olisi tietenkin yhdistää nykyinen YTV-alue yhdeksi kunnaksi ja tehdä koko kaupunkiseutua koskevia päätöksiä ilman kaupunkien välistä nahistelua.

Ensimmäinen askel Länsimetron suuntaan otettiin 90-luvulla Ruoholahden metroaseman yhteydessä, olisiko Helsingin nyt aika rakentaa Lauttasaareen?  :Wink:  Laruunhan saisi Espoon busseille ja pikaratikallekin terminaalin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vielä parempi olisi tietenkin yhdistää nykyinen YTV-alue yhdeksi kunnaksi ja tehdä koko kaupunkiseutua koskevia päätöksiä ilman kaupunkien välistä nahistelua.


Näin on, mutta jos kansanäänestys kaupunkien yhdistymisestä järjestettäisiin nyt, niin vain Vantaa ja helsinki yhdistyisivät. Mielipidemittausten mukaan Espoo ja Kauniainen haluavat säilyä itsenäisinä. Pitäisi olla jokin kunnollinen porkkana tai piiska johon saataisiin  "parempien ihmisten kaupungit" tarttumaan. 




> Ensimmäinen askel Länsimetron suuntaan otettiin 90-luvulla Ruoholahden metroaseman yhteydessä, olisiko Helsingin nyt aika rakentaa Lauttasaareen?  Laruunhan saisi Espoon busseille ja pikaratikallekin terminaalin.


Alunperinhan oli tarkoitus rakentaa bussiterminaali Ruoholahteen, mutta siitä ei tullut mitään. Ei tulisi Lauttasaaren terminaalistakaan sen puolen. 

Metron pidentämistä pelkästään Lauttasaareen vaikeuttaa myös se, että lauttasaarelaiset haluasivat joka tapauksessa nykyisten bussiyhteyksiensä säilyvän, mikä ei ole HKL:n suunnitelmissa. Mielestäni HKL:n kannattaisi muuttaa kantaansa lauttasaareen, koska onhan se iso ja tärkeä kaupunginosa. Saarelle tulee ehdottomasti rakentaa kaksi metroasemaaa, pelkästään yksi ei riitä, ja jättää ainakin yksi saaren kolkkia kiertävä bussilinja

----------


## kuukanko

> Metron pidentämistä pelkästään Lauttasaareen vaikeuttaa myös se, että lauttasaarelaiset haluasivat joka tapauksessa nykyisten bussiyhteyksiensä säilyvän, mikä ei ole HKL:n suunnitelmissa.


YVA-suunnitelmissa nykyisistä Lauttasaaren ja keskustan välisistä bussilinjoista vain 20 siirtyisi kokonaan liitynnän piiriin, Lauttasaaressa linjojen 21V, 65A ja 66A reittejä menisi jatkossakin suora linja keskustaan.

Metron jatkon vain Lauttasaaren taitaa estää se, ettei valtio rahoita sitä jos metroa ei rakenneta Espooseen asti. Helsinki ilmeisesti laskee, että jatko Espooseen tulee, joten kannattaa odottaa että valtio maksaa kolmanneksen eli lähes 20 miljoonaa euroa jatkosta.

----------


## edsel

65A ja 66A noudattavat melko lailla metron linjausta Ruoholahti-Kamppi-Rautatientori-Kaisaniemi-Hakaniemi-Sörmäinen -osuudella. Ei kai näitä enää silloin tarvittaisi kun ei idässäkään ole rinnakkaisia linjoja (58:a ja 59:ä ehkä lukuunottamatta).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metron jatkon vain Lauttasaaren taitaa estää se, ettei valtio rahoita sitä jos metroa ei rakenneta Espooseen asti. Helsinki ilmeisesti laskee, että jatko Espooseen tulee, joten kannattaa odottaa että valtio maksaa kolmanneksen eli lähes 20 miljoonaa euroa jatkosta.


Onkos valtion kanta jossain välissä taas muuttunut? Valtiohan oli mukana rahoittamassa Vuosaaren metroa ja kerran TV-haastattelijan kysyessä kantaa Töölön metroon LVM:n rakennusneuvos Tervala vastasi, että Töölön metro on metro metrojen joukossa ja saisi valtion rahoitusta samalla tavoin kuin Vuosaaren metro tai Länsimetro. Siksi ihmettelen, miksi Lauttasaaren metro olisikin yhtäkkiä erilaisessa asemassa...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Onkos valtion kanta jossain välissä taas muuttunut? Valtiohan oli mukana rahoittamassa Vuosaaren metroa ja kerran TV-haastattelijan kysyessä kantaa Töölön metroon LVM:n rakennusneuvos Tervala vastasi, että Töölön metro on metro metrojen joukossa ja saisi valtion rahoitusta samalla tavoin kuin Vuosaaren metro tai Länsimetro. Siksi ihmettelen, miksi Lauttasaaren metro olisikin yhtäkkiä erilaisessa asemassa...


Onko Tervalan ajatus tulkittavissa siten, että valtio rahoittaa mitä tahansa metroa 30% riippumatta hyödyistä ja haitoista? En toki lainkaan ihmettelisi miehen muiden pehmoisten puheiden jäljiltä. 

Lauttasaareen päättyvä metro ei ole hyödyllinen, vaan haitallinen - riippumatta siitä, mitä mieltä on Tapiolaan, Matinkylään tai Kivenlahteen ulottuvasta Länsimetrosta. 

Lauttasaaressa ainoastaan Lauttasaaren keskusta hyötyisi selkeästi metrosta. Vattuniemessä ja Katajaharjulla matka-aika pidentyisi selvästi.
http://www.raideyva.fi/tilaisuud/Vai...vastukseen.pdf

Bussiterminaalin siirto Kampista Lauttasaareen hidastaisi selvästi Etelä-Espoon asukkaiden matkoja ja aiheuttaisi suuren investoinnin, joka korvaisi vasta valmistuneen investoinnin. Lisäksi bussiterminaalin ympäristöhaitat suureksi osaksi kumoaisivat Lauttasaaren keskusalueen edut metrosta.

Joukkoliikenteen hidastuminen aiheuttaisi joukkoliikenteen käytön laskua sekä Lauttasaaressa että Etelä-Espoossa.

Lauttasaareen päättyvän metron haitat on itse asiassa jo arvioitu. Raideyvan "pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot" esittävät varsin hyvin Lauttasaaren metron haitat.

Jos Lauttasaaren joukkoliikennettä halutaan kehittää, niin nykyiset bussilinjat kannattaisi korvata kahdella raitiolinjalla. Tämä investointi olisi varsin pieni verrattuna metroon, ja lisäksi se ei muuttuisi tarpeettomaksi edes jos metro joskus toteutuisikin. Pintaliikenne ja Lauttasaaren sisäinen liikenne tarvitaan siitä riippumatta, onko Lauttasaaressa yksi metroasema vai ei.

Sen, että pikaliikenne ei korvaa paikallisliikennettä, määrittelivät aivan oikein jo Smith & Polvinen liikennetutkimuksessaan. Oppi vain taitaa olla Helsingissä unohtunut!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko Tervalan ajatus tulkittavissa siten, että valtio rahoittaa mitä tahansa metroa 30% riippumatta hyödyistä ja haitoista? En toki lainkaan ihmettelisi miehen muiden pehmoisten puheiden jäljiltä. 
> 
> Lauttasaareen päättyvä metro ei ole hyödyllinen, vaan haitallinen - riippumatta siitä, mitä mieltä on Tapiolaan, Matinkylään tai Kivenlahteen ulottuvasta Länsimetrosta.


Tervala ei tietääkseni ole missään yhteydessä kommentoinut vain Lauttasaareen päättyvän metron rahoitusta valtion osallistumisen suhteen. Kysymys on varmaankin aikanaan kuulunut, osallistuuko valtio jonkun kunnan sisäisen järjestelmän rahoittamiseen vai vain kunnanrajat ylittäviin järjestelmiin. 

Olen Laaksosen kanssa samoilla ajatusurilla, että Lauttasaaren tarpeita raitiotieratkaisu palvelisi metroa paremmin.

Rahoitusfilosofioita ajatellen on "hauska" aspekti olemassa. YTV-kuntia yritetään kovasti yhdistää mm. liikennehankkeiden vauhdittamista silmällä pitäen. Voisiko yhdistynyt Suur-Helsinki saada enää valtion tukea sisäisiin liikennehankkeisiin? Vastaus toki on myönteinen; viittaan tässä aiempiin Tervalankin lausuntoihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lauttasaareen päättyvä metro ei ole hyödyllinen, vaan haitallinen - riippumatta siitä, mitä mieltä on Tapiolaan, Matinkylään tai Kivenlahteen ulottuvasta Länsimetrosta.


Ei kai nyt sentään noin!

Lauttasaareen tai Koivusaareen päättyvä metro on Espooseen meneville matkustajille haitallinen, jos Espoon bussien päättäri siirretään Kampista metrolinjan pääteasemalle. Syy siirtoon ei olisikaan joukkoliikenteen parantaminen vaan puhdas kosto Espoolle siitä, että eivät suostuisi ottamaan metroa omalle puolelleen.

Jos metro rakennettaisiin Lauttasaareen puuttumatta Etelä-Espoon bussiliikenteeseen, saataisiin merkittäviä hyötyjä. Lauttasaaren tiheän asutuksen alueella matka-ajat tippuisivat selvästi. Suurempaa pidennystä tulisi vain harvempaan asutussa Katajaharjussa.

Metron suurin hyöty olisi, että se paikkaisi bussiliikenteen palvelutasopuutteita. Bussit ovat erittäin hitaita ruuhka-aikoina, hiljaiseen aikaan vuorovälit ovat pitkiä ja päälinjat 65A ja 66A kärsivät kroonisesti ketjuuntumisesta ja epätäsmällisyydestä. Nyt tyypilliset 30 - 40 min matkat odotuksineen keskustan ja Lauttasaaren välillä lyhenisivät helposti puoleen.

Lauttasaaren joukkoliikenteen ongelmia voitaisiin toki ratkoa myös ratikoilla, ja kuten Mikko kirjoitti, ne eivät mitenkään sulkisi metroa pois.

----------


## JE

> Lauttasaareen päättyvä metro ei ole hyödyllinen, vaan haitallinen - riippumatta siitä, mitä mieltä on Tapiolaan, Matinkylään tai Kivenlahteen ulottuvasta Länsimetrosta.


Niin, se on haitallinen useimpien joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien kannalta. Joukkoliikennehankkeita toteutettaessa kuitenkin usein etusijalla ovat ihan toisentyyppisten eturyhmien tarpeet.

Lauttasaaren osalta voinee vain todeta sen, että Helsinki on täynnä paikkoja, joihin raitiotien voisi ulottaa. Päätöksentekoprosessiin on kuitenkin liittynyt ilmiö, joka on estänyt toteuttamasta kannattavaakaan laajennushanketta...

Melko omituista on, että metroa ja raitiotietä ylipäätään kukaan suostuu ajattelemaan vastakkainasetteluna, edes Lauttasaaren tapauksessa. Molemmat liikennemuodothan ovat jo rinnan esimerkiksi keskustan ja Sörnäisten välillä, ja vain muinainen metrotoimisto oli riittävän älytön ehdottaakseen päällekkäisyyden poistamista.

Ennemmin Lauttasaaren ratikkatarve pitäisi ymmärtää suunnattomaksi eduksi Espoon ratahankkeen kannalta. Ensi vaiheessa Espooseen voisi toteuttaa pikaraitiotien, joka Lauttasaaresta Espooseen kulkisi omalla eristetyllä väylällään. Jos Etelä-Espoon kasvu myöhemmässä vaiheessa (esimerkiksi vuonna 2030 tai 2100) metroa edellyttäisikin, kokonaan uutta tarvitsisi rakentaa vain Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välille. Päällekkäinen ratikkayhteys ei silti jäisi hukkainvestoinniksi, vaan hyödyttäisi Lauttasaarea metron tultuakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lauttasaaren osalta voinee vain todeta sen, että Helsinki on täynnä paikkoja, joihin raitiotien voisi ulottaa. Päätöksentekoprosessiin on kuitenkin liittynyt ilmiö, joka on estänyt toteuttamasta kannattavaakaan laajennushanketta...


Mikä minua on askarruttanut, on se että miksi Lauttasaareen ei ole  rakennettu, eikä missään vaiheessa vakavasti edes suunniteltu  raitiotietä (jos ei nyt 1900-luvun alun hevosraitiotietä oteta huomioon) . Toiset väittävät syyksi läppäsillan, mutta se on mielestäni aika kaukaa haettu syy. Toiset väittävät syyksi metroa, joka tulee "varmasti" mutta sekin on aika kaukaa haettu. 

Mistä se kenkä oikein puristaa että saaren kiertävää ratikkalinjaa, joka yhdistyisi sillan kautta keskustan ratikkaverkkoon, ei ole rakennettu? Mistään jätti-investoinnista ei olisi kysymys koska raiteiden yhteispituudesta ei edes tulisi kovin pitkä, kadut olisivat valmiiksi suht leveitä ja siksi se ei häiritsisi muuta liikennettä yhtään enemmän kuin bussit nyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Mikä minua on askarruttanut, on se että miksi Lauttasaareen ei ole  rakennettu, eikä missään vaiheessa vakavasti edes suunniteltu  raitiotietä ... Toiset väittävät syyksi metroa, joka tulee "varmasti" mutta sekin on aika kaukaa haettu.


Ei se ole yhtään kaukaa haettu. Nimenomaan metrosuunnitelma on estänyt jo parin vuosikymmenen ajan Lauttasaaren joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen. Salmisaaressa viinatehtaan edessä ympäri pyörtävä kasilinja on kuin tiskirätti larulaisten naamalle, sillä linjan jatkaminen olisi ilman tätä kylmää metrosotaa tapahtunut jo ajat sitten. Siinä olisi vain se vaara, että lauttasaarelaiset olisivat tyytyväisiä ratikoihinsa, eikä metroa tarvittaisikaan.

Asiasta toiseen: puheet, joiden mukaan seudun kaupunkien pitäisi yhdistyä, jotta länsimetro voitaisiin rakentaa, kertovat kaiken siitä, kuinka ihmiset ovat 60-luvun joukkoliikennesuunnittelijoiden ajatusmaailmassa vain pelinappuloita, kun joku "yhteistä hyvää" muka edustava päähänpinttymä pitää saada aikaiseksi.

----------


## JE

> Asiasta toiseen: puheet, joiden mukaan seudun kaupunkien pitäisi yhdistyä, jotta länsimetro voitaisiin rakentaa, kertovat kaiken siitä, kuinka ihmiset ovat 60-luvun joukkoliikennesuunnittelijoiden ajatusmaailmassa vain pelinappuloita, kun joku "yhteistä hyvää" muka edustava päähänpinttymä pitää saada aikaiseksi.


Uskon, että kuntaliitoksissa voisi, pääkaupunkiseudullakin, olla monia etuja. Nykyinen kuntajako asettaa melkoisia ongelmia sekä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelulle että kaavoitukselle. Mutta kuntarakenteen muuttaminen vain jonkun yksittäisen suuruudenhullun statussymboliprojektin vuoksi on toki melkoinen isku vasten kansanvaltaista järjestelmää. Jos Espoon metro rakennetaan, sen on tapahduttava, jos/koska hanke on välttämätön Etelä-Espoossa harjoitettavan kaavoituspolitiikan kannalta. Muut syyt metrolle eivät perustu tähän maailmaan.

----------


## Kani

Ihan hyvää harjoittelua olisi HKL:n ja YTV:n yhdistäminen. Niiden erillään toimimiselle ei ole enää mitään järkisyytä, vain historia.

Demokratian kannalta kuntia voisi olla enemmänkin. Espoon metron osalta demokratia toimii ihan hyvin. On itsenäinen kaupunki, jonne ei haluta metroa, joten sitä ei sinne rakenneta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ei kuntaliitoksia joukkoliikenteen tähden tarvita. Saksa on täynnä itsenäisten kuntien ja kaupunkien muodostamia seutuja, joissa toimii yhtenäinen ja yhdessä suunniteltu liikennejärjestelmä, jossa jopa Saksan rautatiet ovat mukana.

Usein näiden seutujen joukkoliikennettä hoitaa jokin, jonka lyhenteessä on kaksi V-kirjainta. Ne tulevat sanoista Verekehr (liikenne) ja Verein (yhtymä).

YTV:stä piti tulla pääkaupunkiseudun Verkehrs Verein, mutta Helsinki ei ole suostunut mukaan lähtemään. Jospa liitettäisiinkin YTV HKL:ään, toimisikohan sitten paremmin?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Espoon metro rakennetaan, sen on tapahduttava, jos/koska hanke on välttämätön Etelä-Espoossa harjoitettavan kaavoituspolitiikan kannalta. Muut syyt metrolle eivät perustu tähän maailmaan.


Metro tai vastaava nopea raideliikenne olisi välttämätön etelä-Espoolle jon nyt, sijaitseehan siellä valtakunnallisesti tärkeitä tiedekampus- ja työpaikka-alueta, tiiviin nauhamaisen kerrostaloasutuksen lisäksi, ja lisää rakennetaan koko ajan. 

Miksi metroa ei ole vielä rakennettu sinne, johtuu siitä että Espoo on itsenäinen kaupunki ja asukasluku on päättäjien mielestä liian pieni ja rahoituspohja liian kapea jotta Espoolla olisi varaa sitoutua niin vaativaan hankkeeseen. (Käytännössä se ei ole ihan niin, mutta politikot rakastavat yhtä kalliita busseja yli kaiken ja siksi eivät halua metroa)  

Siksi metrot siinä missä kaupunkiradat ja pikaraitiotiet Helsingin seudulla pitää rakentaa ylikunnallisina hankkeina jotka rahoittavat sekä valtio että pk-seudun kaupungit yhteisestä potista, eli Tukholman mallin mukaan. 
Nykyisten itsenäisten kuntien päätäntävaltaa joukkoliikenteessä ja kaavoituksessa pitää rajoittaa paikallistason hankkeisiin, ja sellainen metro ei todellakaan ole. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siksi metrot siinä missä kaupunkiradat ja pikaraitiotiet Helsingin seudulla pitää rakentaa ylikunnallisina hankkeina jotka rahoittavat sekä valtio että pk-seudun kaupungit yhteisestä potista, eli Tukholman mallin mukaan. 
> Nykyisten itsenäisten kuntien päätäntävaltaa joukkoliikenteessä ja kaavoituksessa pitää rajoittaa paikallistason hankkeisiin, ja sellainen metro ei todellakaan ole.


Olet Rainer tässä villakoiran ytimessä. Liikenteen hoidossa asia on helppo järjestää, jos vain on halua. Siitä Verkehr Vereinit ovat hyvä esimerkki. Oikein järjestettynä sellainen on kaikkien etu, ja siksi sellaisia on maailmalla runsaasti.

Minun näkemykseni siitä, miksi sellaista ei YTV:stä ole pk-seudulle saatu, johtuu siitä, että seudun kunnilla ei ole halua yhteiseen etuun, vaan ne katsovat vain omaa napaansa. Jokainen. Tämä tuli hyvin esille jo 1980-luvulla, kun kaikilla kunnilla oli oma bussiyhtiö. Jokaisen johtaja julisti, että tärkeintä on OMAN bussiyhtiön kehittäminen.

Länsimetron kohdalla tämä ongelma näkyy räikeästi. Espoota kiinnostavat kaupungin sisäiset yhteydet, Helsinkiä Espoon puolelta Helsinkiin tuleva liikennevirta. Kumpaakaan ei kiinnosta seudullinen kokonaisuus, sillä yksi Espoon liikennevirroista eli Länsiväylän suunta ei ole seudullinen kokonaisuus, vaan ainoastaan yksityiskohta. Lisäksi länsimetrosta on jo vuosikymmenet sitten tehty arvovaltakysymys, millä ei ole mitään tekemistä seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kanssa.

Kaavoituksessa ongelma on paljon vaikeampi, koska kaavoitus ratkaisee kunnan talouden. En itse keksi mitään ratkaisua ylikunnalliseen kaavoitussopimiseen niin kauan kuin kysymys esim. sadan asunnon kaavoittamisesta Helsingin tai Espoon puolelle on myös kysymys sadan perheen verotuloista joko Helsingille tai Espoolle.

Historiassa Helsingin naapurit tyrkyttivät alueitaan Helsingille, koska naapurikuntien puolella asuvat Helsingin työläiset olivat rasite. Kunnan velvoitteet maksoivat enemmän kuin köyhälistön verotulot tuottivat. Nykyään tilanne on toisin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minun näkemykseni siitä, miksi sellaista ei YTV:stä ole pk-seudulle saatu, johtuu siitä, että seudun kunnilla ei ole halua yhteiseen etuun, vaan ne katsovat vain omaa napaansa. Jokainen. Tämä tuli hyvin esille jo 1980-luvulla, kun kaikilla kunnilla oli oma bussiyhtiö. Jokaisen johtaja julisti, että tärkeintä on OMAN bussiyhtiön kehittäminen.


Muistan, että Espoo pani 1980-luvulla hanttiin seutulipun käyttönottoa vastaan viimeiseen asti. Silloisten "pihtaripolitikkojen" mielestä kunnallisesti tuettu joukkoliikenne ja seututariffi oli liian kallista Espoolle, bussiliikennöinnin piti sujua kokonaan matkalipputuloilla yksityisin voimin ja matkahuollon kilometritariffi, joka ei tuntenut sellaista käsitettä kuin näyttölippu rajoittamattomalla matkustusoikeudella, oli espoolaisille heidän mielestään riittävän hyvä ratkaisu vielä pitkälle 1980-luvulle asti, vaikka sekä Helsingillä että myös Vantaalla oli siihen aikaan omat kunnallsiet bussiyhtiönsä ja tuetut kuukausiliput käytössä. 

Muihin kaupunkien asukkaisiin verrattuna espoolaisten suhteessa paremmat tulot johti siihen että monessa perheessä hankittiin jokaiselle ajokortti-ikäiselle auto, ja niin joukkoliikennettä alettiin kokea  tarpeettomana, ja siksi ei moni halua tukea sitä verovaroin. Espooseen muutti paljon väkeä Helsingistä siihen aikaan kun siellä rakennettiin metro, ei vähintään sen takia että ei haluttu olla kyseisen ilmiön kanssa missään tekemisissiä ja maksamassa sitä, mutta myös siksi että moni suuryritys muutti kantakaupungista tai rantautui ylipäänsä Suomeen Länsiväylän varrelle, ja 1980-luvun nousukausi ja sen rinnakkaisilmiöt pitivät huolen että Espoosta tuli asumis- ja liikennekulttuurinsa osalta koko Suomen, ehkä koko Pohjolan amerikkalaisin kaupunki. Bussin piti olla vain välivaihe jolla saadaan ihmiset jonninjoutavaa kävelyä harrastamasta  kumipyörille. Kaikki ei mennyt kuitenkin ihan piirustusten mukaan. 




> Kaavoituksessa ongelma on paljon vaikeampi, koska kaavoitus ratkaisee kunnan talouden. En itse keksi mitään ratkaisua ylikunnalliseen kaavoitussopimiseen niin kauan kuin kysymys esim. sadan asunnon kaavoittamisesta Helsingin tai Espoon puolelle on myös kysymys sadan perheen verotuloista joko Helsingille tai Espoolle. 
> 
> Historiassa Helsingin naapurit tyrkyttivät alueitaan Helsingille, koska naapurikuntien puolella asuvat Helsingin työläiset olivat rasite. Kunnan velvoitteet maksoivat enemmän kuin köyhälistön verotulot tuottivat. Nykyään tilanne on toisin.


Historia toistaa itseään,  mutta kohteet ovat siirtyneet. Kaavoitusta hidastetaan ja rakentamista vastustetaan koska sata asuntoa ei tarkoita aina kahtasataa täysin ansaitsevaa veronmaksajaa. Kaksisataa itsensä työllistävää (ja steriiliä) IT-ammattilaista otetaan mielellään asumaan, mutta ei niin mielellään sata lapsiperhettä ja vielä vähemmän yksinhuoltajia, opiskelijoita, kansaneläkettä nauttivia, pätkätyöläisiä tai pakolaisia. Niitä koetaan rasitteena ja siksi ne halutaan että pysyvät naapurin puolella. Tämä yksipuolistaa kaavoittajia suosimaan tietyntyyppistä rakentamista. Se on johtanut myös siihen että Vantaalle on pääkaupunkiseudun kaupungeista jäämässä mustapekka-kortti käteen, koska sillä ei ole merenrantaa, ei yliopistoa eikä muita vetonauloja ja siksi pystyy vähemmän kuin muut vaikuttamaan asukasvalintoihin, ja on (ainakin epävirallisesti) tyrkyttämässä itseään Helsingille,  kun taas Espoo ja Kauniainen haluaisivat olla kaikkein vähiten kaiken seudullisen sosiaalisen kaavoituspolitiikan objektina. "Pitkä Silta" on siirtynyt entiseltä paikaltaan aika tarkkaan Lauttasaaren ja Ruoholahden välille, eli paikkaan jossa "oranssin prolen" matka pysähtyy kuin seinään, ja kumipyörillä liikkuvien onnellisten kaupunki alkaa. Eli niin kaavoitusmonopolin purkaminen kuin joukkoliikenneasioista päättäminen yhteisesti, avaisi patoutumia ja hidastaisi kaupunkien eriytymistä. 

Mutta se voi johtaa myös ns Nurmijärvi-ilmiön kiihtymiseen, eli jos päkaupunkiseudun neljä ydinkaupunkia yhdistyvät tavalla tai toisella, vastarannankiisket muuttavat kehyskuntin, ja historia toistaa taas itsensä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Vähiten tähän metrokeskusteluun kaipaisi juoksuhautoihin jumittunutta, asenteellista ivaa Espoosta, jolla on kenties ollut joissakin asioissa parempi tuuri kuin toisilla, mutta myös paljon rasitteita. Kaavoitus maksaa ja varsinkin sen toteuttaminen. Uudet asukkaat tuovat mukanaan myös menoja, varakkaatkin.

Myös myytti autoilevista espoolaisista on erikoinen, kun tilastossa asukasta kohti päivittäin tehdyistä joukkoliikennematkoista Espoo on samalla tasolla Vantaan kanssa, eikä häviä kovin paljon Helsingillekään. 

Vantaalaisilta vallanpitäjiltä, esimerkiksi vuosikymmeniä kaupunkia johtaneilta sosialidemokraateilta voi toki tiedustella vastausta siihen, miksei Vantaasta ole saatu kehitettyä riittävän houkuttelevaa. Samaa voi kysyä myös niiltä helsinkiläisiltä, jotka väkisin tuputtavat omaa liikenneratkaisuaan vieraaseen kuntaan ja peittelevät strategisia yhdyskuntasuunnittelun virheitään, joiden seurauksena Suomen pääkaupunki kuuluu muuttotappiokuntien joukkoon.

----------


## Jussi

> Vantaalaisilta vallanpitäjiltä, esimerkiksi vuosikymmeniä kaupunkia johtaneilta sosialidemokraateilta voi toki tiedustella vastausta siihen, miksei Vantaasta ole saatu kehitettyä riittävän houkuttelevaa.


Vantaalla on rasitteena keskellä kaupunkia sijaitseva, valtion omistama suuri maa-alue, joka aiheuttaa meluhaittoja lähes koko kaupungin alueelle. Ei sillä houkutella varakkaita veronmaksajia, erilaisia yritysten lajittelukeskuksia ja keskusvarastoja kylläkin.

No, kyllähän siitä lentokentästä taitaa loppujen lopuksi enemmän hyötyä olla. Mutta sen verran hallitseva se Vantaan kartalla on, että varmasti vaikuttaa kaupungin houkuttelevuuteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vähiten tähän metrokeskusteluun kaipaisi juoksuhautoihin jumittunutta, asenteellista ivaa Espoosta, jolla on kenties ollut joissakin asioissa parempi tuuri kuin toisilla, mutta myös paljon rasitteita. Kaavoitus maksaa ja varsinkin sen toteuttaminen. Uudet asukkaat tuovat mukanaan myös menoja, varakkaatkin.


Siinä olet oikeassa että Espoo on muuttunut paljon sitten 1980-luvun (jota mun "ivailuni" koski). Asukkaita on tullut liki 100000 lisää eikä läheskään kaikilla ole kahta tai useampaa autoa/talous. Espoon ansioksi täytyy tunnustaa että se on pk-seudun kaupungeista ainoa joka kasvaa reippaasti yhä (n 4000/vuosi). Helsinki on täysin tukossa kaavoitustilanteensa kanssa, Vantaa rahaongelmiensa. Jos kaupungit yhdistettäisiin tai perustettaisiin yllikunnallinen seutuhallinto, niin koko kasvun ei tarvitisisi suuntautua Espooseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Kyllä kai on pakko myöntää, että Espoossa on vain osattu pelata tätä pk-seudun kilpailupeliä. On ollut sekä hyviä tavoitteita että hyviä mahdollisuuksia käyttää naapureita ja valtiota hyväksi. Toiset tulevat siitä kateellisiksi ja asettuvat Espoota vastaan.

Espooseen on pyritty saamaan ja saatu reippaasti teollisuutta ja työpaikkoja. Liikenneasiat ovat olleet Espoolle helppoja, kun Espoon sisäiset liikenneväylät ovat "valtakunnallisesti merkittäviä" teitä, jotka maksaa valtio. Kaavoitus on ollut hyvin markkinavetoista. On tehty sitä, mikä menee kaupaksi, ei sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa. Tämä ei sido kaupungin varoja kuten sosiaalinen tuotanto, ja pitkällä ajalla tuottaa laadukasta eli hyvin veroja maksavia kaupunkilaisia. Tyhjää korpea on myös helppo kaavoittaa autokaupungiksi. Teille ja autoille on tilaa.

Jos nyt pysytään viestiketjun otsikossa eli länsimetrossa, voi arvioida sen kautta Helsingin kehitystä ja menestymisen mahdollisuuksia. Ensin tehdään lahjusten höystämin päätöksin sairaan kallis metro, sitten kaupungin omalla rahalla sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa metron varrelle, että metrolla olisi käyttäjiä. "Hyvä liikenneyhteys" ei kiinnosta yrityksiä, jotka pakenevat mieluummin kaupungin rajojen ulkopuolelle ilmaisiin metsiin - valtion kustantamien teiden varsille.

Helsinki maksoi metronsa itse, kun Espoo sai ilmaiseksi länsiväylän. Helsinki rakentaa asunnot itse, kun Espoossa aluerakentamissopimuksista kilpailevat grynderit. Helsinki maksaa sosiaalimenoja vähäosaisten elämästä vuokrataloissa, Espoo kerää hyvätuloisten veroja. Helsinki menettää yrityksiä ja niiden verotuloja, Espoo poimii tarjolla olevista yrityksistä parhaat päältä veroineen.

Ei ole vaikea arvata, kummalla menee paremmin. Mutta voiko tästä moittia Espoota? Voitto ei ole pelkästään kiinni siitä, että osaa voittaa, vaan myös siitä, että toiset osaavat hävitä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei ole vaikea arvata, kummalla menee paremmin. Mutta voiko tästä moittia Espoota? Voitto ei ole pelkästään kiinni siitä, että osaa voittaa, vaan myös siitä, että toiset osaavat hävitä.


Viime vuorokauden aikana on tapahtunut mm sellaista että Espoon kaupunki on päättänyt myydä jäljelläolevan osakekantansa energiayhtiö EON:stä Fortum Oyj:lle hintaan 346 milj . Nyt ei Espoo voi enää väittää etteikö sillä olisi varaa rakentaa metro.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viime vuorokauden aikana on tapahtunut mm sellaista että Espoon kaupunki on päättänyt myydä jäljelläolevan osakekantansa energiayhtiö EON:stä Fortum Oyj:lle hintaan 346 milj . Nyt ei Espoo voi enää väittää etteikö sillä olisi varaa rakentaa metro.


Hesaria lukiessa arvailin, että kohta taatusti joku sanoo, että nythän Espoolla on rahaa metroon.

Sananlasku sanoo: Se viheltäen menee, joka laulaen tulee. Arvelen kuitenkin, että Espoo osaa käyttää myyntirahansa fiksummin. Onhan Espoolla kaavoitushankkeita, joiden toteuttaminen maksaa, mutta niistä on myös tuotta verotuloja tuottavina yrityksinä ja asukkaina. Eli ovat vähän niin kuin parempia rahankäyttökohteita.

Antero

----------


## edsel

Rahoja ei käytetä metroon, ainakaan suoraan.

"Osakekaupasta saatavalla pääomalla ja sen tuotolla on merkittävä tasapainottava vaikutus kaupungin talouteen. Koko kauppasumma on tarkoitus rahastoida, ja lähtökohtana on hyvin pitkä rahastointiaika, Mäkelä jatkaa."

http://www.espoo.fi/xsl_ajankohtaist...;563;774;88527

----------


## Elmo Allen

> *Valtaosa espoolaisista kannattaa länsimetroa*
> 
> Kolme neljännestä, 77 prosenttia, espoolaisista kannattaa länsimetron rakentamista Helsingin Sanomien tilaaman mielipidetiedustelun mukaan. Joka viides espoolainen on hanketta vastaan.


Aloitetaan faktalla: Poliittinen ilmapiiri on nyt suotuisa metrolle, ja kannatus on ollut koko ajan nousussa myös asukkaiden keskuudessa.

Sitten omia subjektiivisia arvioitani: Uskon, että metron kannatuksen nousu johtuu siitä, että Espoon kaupunkirakenne on ajan myötä muuttunut. Espoo ei enää ole Helsingin autoilulähiö, vaan täällä asuu myös oikeita city-ihmisiä, jotka arvostavat joukkoliikennepalveluja. Lisäksi Helsingin keskustan ahtaus lienee selvinnyt jo autoilijoillekin. Espoolaiset tunnustavat, että asuvat yhteisellä pääkaupunkiseudulla, jolla kuntien väliset liikenneyhteydet ovat tärkeitä. Väylä Helsinkiin lisää espoolaisten hyvinvointia ja pelko "itähelsinkiläistymisestä" on hälvennyt.

Metron palvelutasoa arvostellaan, mutta sillä on yksi tärkeä ominaisuus: uskomaton käytön yksinkertaisuus. Jokainen osaa käyttää metroa, tietää mihin se menee, eikä aikatauluja tarvitse tutkia. On helppoa opetella yksi liikenneväline, joka hoitaa lähes kaiken liikennetarpeen.

Pitkään rakennetun brändin vaikutusta ei saa aliarvioida. Siksi metro on varmasti suosittu "tavallisen kansan" keskuudessa: jokainen tietää millaisesta laitteesta on kysymys ja jokainen tietää, miten sitä käytetään. Myös tapa-autoilija saattaa ajatella, ettei käyttäisi metroa, mutta jos hänelle syystä tai toisesta tulisi tarve käyttää joukkoliikennevälinettä, hän mieluummin ottaisi metron kuin bussin, tai ajatella myös muun perheensä menemisiä.

Mielestäni nykyisessä poliittisessa tilanteessa Länsimetro on tärkeää saada rakennettua ensi tilassa. Voidaan kiistellä vaikka maailman tappiin siitä, onko se paras ratkaisu vai ei, mutta siinä voittaja ei ole joukkoliikenne vaan autopuolue. On hyvä, että kyseenalaistetaan joukkoliikennehankkeiden hyötyjä, mutta joskus on tunnustettava, että joillekin hankkeille on poliittinen tilaus ja toisille ei. Kevyt raideliikenne on saanut jalansijaa pääkaupunkiseudulla (siis suunnittelussa), ja olen itsekin varmasti innokkaiden raide-Jokerin kannattajien joukossa kunhan sen suunnitelmat etenevät. Mutta Länsimetron saaminen kevyille raiteille on silti käärmeen työntämistä pyssyyn. Voidaan siis valita, että viivytetään Länsimetroa vielä kymmenen lisävuotta, eikä siltikään saada siitä pikaraitiotietä, tai voidaan rakentaa se nyt ja saada tulevaisuudessa myös muita hankkeita prioriteettilistalle.

Täällä muistaakseni on joskus väitetty (taisi olla Alku), että Länsimetroon käytettävät rahat olisivat ikuisesti hukattuja. Mielestäni asia ei ole ollenkaan niin. Länsimetro ensinnäkin tuottaa kustannuksensa takaisin myös liiketaloudellisesti riittävän ajan kuluttua, joten loppujen lopuksi olemme paremmassa tilanteessa sen kanssa kuin ilman sitä (vaikka jokin toinen ratkaisu olisikin parempi).

Ennen kaikkea Länsimetron rakentamispäätös olisi suuri askel pääkaupunkiseudun yhteiselle liikennepolitiikalle sekä halukkuudelle rahoittaa yleensäkin joukkoliikenteen kehittämishankkeita. Uskon, että Länsimetron rakentamisen jälkeen on paljon helpompaa lähteä ajamaan muita investointeja. Joukkoliikenteen kokonaisinvestoinnit eivät ole mikään kiveen hakattu summa: sitä voidaan myös kasvattaa kun osoitetaan aikaisempien hankkeiden kannattavuus ja hyödyt. Poliittinen kompromissi nyt voi pitkällä tähtäimellä olla hyvä sijoitus. Väitän, että valmis Länsimetro antaa varmasti enemmän aseita joukkoliikenteelle kuin autoliikenteelle investointirahoista taisteltaessa tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## KMT

Ensimmäistä kertaa nyt tutustuin koko länsimetrohankkeeseen. 
Pisti vain silmään tuo Otaniemen mutka. 
Olisiko järkevämpää laittaa Tapiolasta suoraan Koivusaareen ja Koivusaaresta haara Otaniemeen. Tällöinhän linjat voisi jakaa, Vuosaari-Matinkylä, Mellunmäki-Otaniemi-(???).

----------


## JE

Ja hinta oli... 435 miljoonaa euroa, nykyisillä suunnitelmilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

HS:n artikkelissa oli rehellisesti kerrottu, mitä oli kysytty ja mihin siis vastattu. Kysymys oli yksinkertainen ja muotoiltu siten, että siihen saatiin vastaukseksi se, mikä haluttiin. Kysymys oli saman tapainen, kuin olisi kysytty, haluatko mieluummin Mersun vai Toyotan.

Tällä ei valitettavasti ole mitään merkitystä sille, miten tätäkin "totuutta" tullaan käyttämään. Tästä eteenpäin julistetaan, että kaikkihan haluavat ehdoitta metron, vaikkei asia niin olekaan. Seuraava ongelma on vain keksiä, mistä saadaan se 435 miljoonaa euroa ilman, että kukaan huomaa, mistä kaikesta muusta luovutaan ja mikä kaikki muu kehittyy huonommin.

Galluppi on poliittista manipulointia, joka tukee tiettyjen tahojen etuja. Poliittinen manipulointi ei muuta metroon perustuvaa liityntäliikennejärjestelmää paremmaksi kuin edes nykyistä bussimetroa tai tee vaihdotonta kevyttä raideliikennettä huonommaksi kuin bussit tai liityntäliikennemetro. Sen vuoksi tämän gallupin jälkeen ei ole mitään suurempaa syytä rakentaa länsimetroa kuin viime marraskuussakaan.

Länsimetron rakentaminen raskasmetrona ja liityntäliikenteenä tulisi olemaan joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle samanlainen jarru kuin on ollut itämetronkin tekeminen. Se johtuu yksinkertaisesti siitä, että hanke on niin kallis, ettei sen jälkeen jää rahaa mihinkään muuhun. Juuri sen vuoksi raskasta liityntäliikennemetroa ei pidä rakentaa. Ensinnä sen kustantamiseen ei ylipäätään ole rahaa. Toiseksi se raha, joka kunnilla olisi joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen, tuottaisi paljon enemmän kuin länsimetro käytettynä halvempiin kohteisiin kuten Raidejokeriin, Helsingin raitioverkon laajentamiseen sekä muihin seudullisiin hankkeisiin, joilla nostetaan joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa toisin kuin seudun parhaiten toimivan bussiliikenteen korvaamisella kalliimmalla ratkaisulla.

Tällaiset gallupit tulee jättää omaan arvottomuuteensa, eikä perustella niillä sitä, että päätöksiä tehdään tietämättöminä ja asioihin perehtymättä. Juuri siihen tälläkin gallupilla pyritään, koska gallupin tilaajat tietävät, että tiedon lisääntyminen muuttaisi myös yleisen mielipiteen. Näin kävi Tukholmassa Tvärbanan kanssa, ja näin tulee käymään pk-seudullakin heti, kun ensimmäinen nykyaikainen raitiotie saadaan käyttöön. Juuri siksi päätöstä siitä, millä tekniikalla "länsimetro" tehdään ei pidä missään tapauksessa tehdä ennen kuin on rakennettu esimerkiksi Jokeri, Viikin ja Malmin raitiotie tai Kruunuvuorenrannan raitiotie.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensimmäistä kertaa nyt tutustuin koko länsimetrohankkeeseen. 
> Pisti vain silmään tuo Otaniemen mutka. 
> Olisiko järkevämpää laittaa Tapiolasta suoraan Koivusaareen ja Koivusaaresta haara Otaniemeen. Tällöinhän linjat voisi jakaa, Vuosaari-Matinkylä, Mellunmäki-Otaniemi-(???).


Tietenkin olisi, ja se Otaniemen haara voisi jatkua Leppävaaraan ja sieltä edelleen Jokerin reittiä.

Mutta kun tällainen ei ole mahdollista HKL:n metron nykyisellä jäykällä ja kalliilla tekniikalla. Toisin kuin raitiotiellä tai muulla kevyellä raideliikenteellä, metrolla voi käytännössä olla vain yksi raide Etelä-Espoon 100.000 asukkaan alueella. Ja kysymys on sitten vain sen valitsemisesta, mitkä ovat ne harvat alueet, joilla metro on kävelyetäsiyydellä muiden alueiden jäädessä nykyisiä bussiyhteyksiä huonomman liityntäliikenteen varaan.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Metron palvelutasoa arvostellaan, mutta sillä on yksi tärkeä ominaisuus: uskomaton käytön yksinkertaisuus. Jokainen osaa käyttää metroa, tietää mihin se menee, eikä aikatauluja tarvitse tutkia. On helppoa opetella yksi liikenneväline, joka hoitaa lähes kaiken liikennetarpeen. Myös tapa-autoilija saattaa ajatella, ettei käyttäisi metroa, mutta jos hänelle syystä tai toisesta tulisi tarve käyttää joukkoliikennevälinettä, hän mieluummin ottaisi metron kuin bussin.


En voi olla puuttumatta tähän kommenttiin. Kun puhuu metron käytön yksinkertaisuudesta, kannattaisi huomioida että vain Keilaniemessä, Otaniemessä, Tapiolan keskuksessa, Niittymaalla ja Isossa Omenassa voisi käyttää vain metroa.

Esimerkiksi Itä-Länsi-ja-Pohjois-Tapiolassa, Westendissä, Haukilahdessa, Olarissa, Matinkylän kerrostaloalueella, Iivisniemessä, Soukassa ja Kivenlahdessa sekä tulevassa Suurpellossa joutuisi ensin kulkemaan liityntäbussilla ja sitten metrolla ja päinvastoin sama homma.  

Jos asia hoidetaan Itämetron tasoisesti (ei opastuksia bussilaitureille, ei aikataulun synkronointia, ei yli laiturin vaihtoja) on varmaa, että ainakin edellämainittujen alueiden asukkaille joukkoliikenteen käyttö tulee nykyistä hankalammaksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metron palvelutasoa arvostellaan, mutta sillä on yksi tärkeä ominaisuus: uskomaton käytön yksinkertaisuus. Jokainen osaa käyttää metroa, tietää mihin se menee, eikä aikatauluja tarvitse tutkia. On helppoa opetella yksi liikenneväline, joka hoitaa lähes kaiken liikennetarpeen...


Itämetron tasoinen liikenne ei välttämättä ole lainkaan huonoa liikennettä. Pääkaupunkiseudun tyytyväisimmät matkustajat laatumittauksissa näyttävät löytyvän kerta toisensa jälkeen Itä-Helsingistä. Itäväylän suuntaisella akselilla myös joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus näyttää olevan (positiivisessa mielessä) vallan muulla tasolla kuin Länsiväylän suuntaisessa liikenteessä (Helsingin kantakaupungin ollessa matkan yksi piste).

----------


## Antero Alku

Ei ole ensi kerta, kun vedotaan siihen, että metrossa istuva pitää metroa parempana kuin bussia. Sitähän se onkin, mutta kun metrolla ei voi poistaa epämukavampana pidettyä bussimatkaosuutta.

Olen monet kerrat sanonut, että käytetyllä kysymyksenasettelulla ei saada oikeata tulosta. Kysymys ei ole siitä, onko metro hyvä vai ei, vaan kysymys on siitä, onko liityntäliikenne hyvä vai ei. HKL:n kyselyissä ei kysytä: "Kumpi on mielestänne parempi, liityntäliikenne vaiko sellainen metro, jolla pääsee sinne, missä nyt kulkee liityntäbussi?"

En vastusta millään muotoa sitä, että Espooseen rakennetaan metro. Ainoastaan sitä, että sinne halutaan rakentaa liityntäliikennejärjestelmä.

En pidä myöskään Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon kulkumuoto-osuuksien vertailua todistuksena siitä, että liityntämetro on parempi kuin bussimetro Länsiväylällä. Tähän on pari merkittävää syytä, joiden vuoksi myöskään länsimetrosta tehtyjen ennusteiden mukaan metro ei muuttaisi Länsiväylän kulkumuoto-osuutta.

Yksi merkittävä tekijä on Länsiväylän ulottuminen lähes kaupungin ytimeen. Sen vuoksi Etelä-Espoosta on ylivoimaisesti helpompi ja nopeampi tulla autolla keskustaan kuin mistään Helsingin omista lähiöistä. Länsiväylän päässä Ruoholahdessa sijaitsee runsaasti työpaikkoja ja niiden parkkihalleja. Niinpä oma auto on ylivoimaisen kilpailukykyinen työmatkaväline verrattuna muihin suuntiin.

Toinen tärkeä tekijä on toimialarakenne. Itä-Helsingissä on vain vähän työpaikkoja toisin kuin Länsiväylän varrella. Itähelsinkiläisten on siten pakko matkustaa töihin pois omalta alueeltaan. Ja kuten edelläkin kävi jo ilmi, työpaikkojen saavutettavuus omalla autolla on heikompi kuin Länsiväylän varrella. Itä-Helsingistä pitää päästä pois joko Kehä 1:tä tai Kulosaaren siltaa. Monen espoolaisen ei tarvitse ajaa Länsiväylää Helsingin puolelle, vaan matka päättyy useilla viimeistään Keilaniemeen.

Ja kolmas tekijä, joka osin jo tuli edellä ilmi: vaihtoehdottomuus. Espoo on liikenteellisesti edullisemmassa asemassa itään päin suuntautuvassa liikenteessä kuin Itä-Helsinki länteen suuntautuvassa. Autoilijat lähtevät kiertämään Kehä 1:tä, joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät joutuvat käytännössä ainoalle reitille Kulosaaren sillan yli, josta pääsee vain metrolla. Itä-Helsinkiä laajemmin palvelevat bussit 550 ja 58 ovat volyymiltään marginaalisia. Espoosta pääsee Länsiväylää bussimetrolla, Kuusisaaren kautta ja Tarvontietä busseilla sekä Leppävaarasta sekä junalla että busseilla. Liikenne ei keskity yhdelle sillalle kuten idässä.

Tässä on syitä siihen, että kulkumuotojakauma Länsiväylällä on toinen kuin Kulosaaren sillalla. Ja huomata sopii, että näin on ollut tilanne myös ennen metroa, eli ei metrolla houkutella lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä. Tai miksei metrolla, mutta ei liityntäliikenteellä. Siitähän tässä oli kyse.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yksi merkittävä tekijä on Länsiväylän ulottuminen lähes kaupungin ytimeen. Sen vuoksi Etelä-Espoosta on ylivoimaisesti helpompi ja nopeampi tulla autolla keskustaan kuin mistään Helsingin omista lähiöistä.


Tuota noin, myöhemmin tuon "viisauden" kirjoittaja itse hehkutti Espoon työpaikkaomavaraisuutta ja kertoi yhä useamman matkan päättyvän jo Keilaniemeen...   :Wink:  Ja tuskinpa sitä kukaan ajaa Kivenlahdesta Helsingin Postitalolle mitenkään ylivoimaisesti nopeammin kuin Kulosaaresta...




> Länsiväylän päässä Ruoholahdessa sijaitsee runsaasti työpaikkoja ja niiden parkkihalleja. Niinpä oma auto on ylivoimaisen kilpailukykyinen työmatkaväline verrattuna muihin suuntiin.


Siis mistäs nyt sellainen "viisaus" on peräisin, että juuri Ruoholahden työpaikkoihin tultaisiin autoilla juuri Espoosta? Itse olen töissä Lauttasaaressa ja minun osatolleni tasan kaksi henkilöä saapuu Espoon suunnalta (molemmat busseilla), loput parisenkymmentä aivan muilta suunnilta seutua, osa jopa kehyskunnista (Tuusula, Järvenpää jne).




> Toinen tärkeä tekijä on toimialarakenne. Itä-Helsingissä on vain vähän työpaikkoja toisin kuin Länsiväylän varrella. Itähelsinkiläisten on siten pakko matkustaa töihin pois omalta alueeltaan.


Tuokin "viisaus" on hetimiten ammuttavissa alas, mikäli pyritään todistelemaan jotain työmatkustelun suhteen. Esimerkiksi Lauttasaaressa on vaikka millä mitalla erilaisia työpaikkoja ja silti sinne tullaan töihin aivan muilta alueilta seutua. Eräässä vaiheessa osastollemme tuli sinne töihin päivittäin muuan kaveri Pirkkalasta. Yksi työntekijä tulee Salosta. Vastaavalla tavoin merkittävä osa larulaisista käy töissä aivan muualla kuin kotisaarellaan. Näennäinen työpaikkaomavaraisuus ei näissä asioissa takaa yhtään mitään.




> Espoo on liikenteellisesti edullisemmassa asemassa itään päin suuntautuvassa liikenteessä kuin Itä-Helsinki länteen suuntautuvassa.


Espoo on... ja Itä-Helsinki on... Niin varmasti. Espoo on noin 250 000 asukkaan kunta, Itä-Helsinki vain yksi rajattu osa noin 550 000 asukkaan kuntaa. Minkähän ihmeen takia Keski- ja / tai Pohjois-Espoosta edes kannattaisi yrittää lähteä ajamaan Helsinkiin Länsiväylän kautta? Tässä ketjussahan arvioidaan Länsimetroa ja sen tarpeellisuutta (tai tarpeettomuutta). Espoon muiden kuin eteläisimpien osien liikennetilanteiden sotkeminen tähän keskusteluun vaikuttaa varsin erikoiselta. Tai jos niin halutaan tehdä, niin sitten vertailuun Itä-Helsingin rinnalle tulisi ottaa myös Itä-Vantaa, joka sijaitsee maantieteellisesti peilikuvamaisesti vastaavassa kohdassa kuin Espoon keskiosat (esim. Turuntien varsi ja Espoon keskus).
Mikään ylläesiteyistä lainatuista väittämistä ei näyttäisi tekevän Länsimetroa millään tavoin tarpeettomaksi tai kyseenalaiseksi. Sitäkin kyseenalaisemmiksi itse väittämät näyttäisivät osoittautuvan...   :Wink:

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Juuri siksi päätöstä siitä, millä tekniikalla "länsimetro" tehdään ei pidä missään tapauksessa tehdä ennen kuin on rakennettu esimerkiksi Jokeri, Viikin ja Malmin raitiotie tai Kruunuvuorenrannan raitiotie.


Hetkinen? Poliittiset olosuhteet ovat juuri muuttumassa länsimetromyönteisiksi ja kyseinen hanke saattaa olla todellisuutta jo kymmenen vuoden päästä. Sinä taas ajattelit odottaa vielä kymmeniä vuosia että jokin mainitsemistasi light rail-hankkeista toteutuu? Noilla hankkeilla on vielä pitkä poliittinen vääntö edessä, joten niitä ei päästä rakentamaan läheskään yhtä nopeasti kuin Etelä-Espoon raskasmetroa. Jotta länsimetroa varten voitaisiin ammentaa kokemuksia jostakin mainitsemistasi light rail-yhteyksistä, olisi odotettava liian kauan.

Raskasmetro ei välttämättä ole Etelä-Espooseen paras vaihtoehto, mutta se ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa että itämetroa on luonnollista jatkaa länteen jolloin saadaan tehokas vaihdoton runkoyhteys idän ja lännen välille keskustan kautta eikä etenkään sitä, että raskasmetro on tällä hetkellä mahdollisuus saada huomattavasti nopeammin poliittisesti läpi kuin muut vaihtoehdot. Jos Etelä-Espooseen halutaan saada tehokas kiskoliikenneyhteys seuraavan kahdenkymmenen vuoden aikana, ainoa mahdollinen vaihtoehto on raskasmetro.

----------


## JE

> Jos Etelä-Espooseen halutaan saada tehokas kiskoliikenneyhteys seuraavan kahdenkymmenen vuoden aikana, ainoa mahdollinen vaihtoehto on raskasmetro.


Poliitikot ja äänestäjät pitävät metroajatuksesta, mutta eivät hinnasta, jolla se toteutettaisiin. Jos hinnassa ei olisi ongelmaa, metro olisi rakennettu Espoon puolelle jo vuosia sitten, sanoi "autopuolue" tai "pieni on kaunista" -henkiset ihmiset mitä hyvänsä.

Raskasmetron suurin ongelma hinnan lisäksi on, että:
1. Sitä ei ole verrattu kevyempiin vaihtoehtoihin realistiselta pohjalta
2. Siitä on tullut "viiteryhmäkysymys". Poliitikoilla ja myös äänestäjillä on halu samaistua ja vielä suurempi halu osoittaa samaistuvansa oikeana pitämäänsä viiteryhmään. Metron kannattaminen kertoo, että mainittu henkilö kuuluu siihen porukkaan, joka kannattaa joukkoliikennettä tai pääkaupunkiseudun tekemistä maan "dynaamiseksi kasvuveturiksi" tai milloin mitäkin.

Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kannalta täysin eristetyllä väylällä kulkeva liikenneväline ei välttämättä ole paras vaihtoehto, varsinkaan jos kustannukset ovat suuret. Jos se poliittinen valinta kuitenkin tehdään, että näin toimitaan, tämä on hyväksyttävä. Siinä suhteessa itselläni ei ole mitään länsimetroa vastaan. Eteläisen Espoon maankäyttö on kuitenkin - jos metro rakennetaan - suunniteltava siten, että metron kapasiteetti voidaan täydellisesti hyödyntää. 435 miljoonan investoinnissa ei ole mitään järkeä, ellei eteläistä Espoota rakenneta erittäin tehokkaasti massiivisiksi asutus- ja työpaikkakeskittymiksi metroasemien ympärille. Tuhlailevampi maankäyttö tekisi metrosta järjettömän, joten metron tullessa väljänoloisen idylli-Espoon on kuuluttava historiaan. On melkoinen paradoksi, että metron kannatuksen ja vastustuksen motiivit löytyvät kaikkialta muualta paitsi itse liikenteestä, mutta silti uskotaan vakaasti että metron tulon seuraukset liittyvät vain liikenteeseen. Tai sitten valtaosa pääkaupunkiseudun väestöstä tahtoo Etelä-Espoosta maankäytön tehokkuusajattelun laboratorion.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hetkinen? Poliittiset olosuhteet ovat juuri muuttumassa länsimetromyönteisiksi ja kyseinen hanke saattaa olla todellisuutta jo kymmenen vuoden päästä. Sinä taas ajattelit odottaa vielä kymmeniä vuosia että jokin mainitsemistasi light rail-hankkeista toteutuu? Noilla hankkeilla on vielä pitkä poliittinen vääntö edessä, joten niitä ei päästä rakentamaan läheskään yhtä nopeasti kuin Etelä-Espoon raskasmetroa. Jotta länsimetroa varten voitaisiin ammentaa kokemuksia jostakin mainitsemistasi light rail-yhteyksistä, olisi odotettava liian kauan. - - Jos Etelä-Espooseen halutaan saada tehokas kiskoliikenneyhteys seuraavan kahdenkymmenen vuoden aikana, ainoa mahdollinen vaihtoehto on raskasmetro.


Juuri tätä minäkin yritin sanoa. Saman asian voisi sanoa neljän vaihtoehtoisen skenaarion avulla:
rakennetaan länsimetro nyt, ja muita joukkoliikennehankkeita sen jälkeenjätetään länsimetro rakentamatta, ja kiistellään ikuisesti pääkaupunkiseudun liikennepolitiikasta ja jätetään rakentamatta tulevaisuudenkin joukkoliikennehankkeetjätetään länsimetro rakentamatta, ja rakennetaan muita joukkoliikennehankkeita joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessajätetään länsimetro rakentamatta, ja rakennetaan heti vaihtoehtoisia joukkoliikennehankkeitaPointtini oli, että voimme tosiasiallisesti valita vain vaihtoehtojen 1-3 väliltä, eikä numero kolmestakaan ole mitään takeita. Vaihtoehto 4 ei ole poliittisesti realistinen millään tavalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ihmetyttää kyllä, että mihin perustuu usko siihen, että ainoa toteutettavissa oleva joukkoliikennehanke Helsingin seudulla on länsimetro.

Useissa kaupungeissa ylimitoitetuista joukkoliikennehankkeista luopuminen on ollut avain eteenpäin. Muutama esimerkki:
Strasbourg luopui v. 1989 ylimitoitetusta VAL - metrosta ja 1994 oli käytössä esimerkillinen pikaraitiotie.Bordeaux luopui samaan malliin ylimitoitetusta VAL - metrosta ja nyt v. 2004 käytössä on ollut kolmen linjan pikaraitiotieverkosto.Manchester (Helsinkiä suurempi kaupunki) luopui Picc-Vic - raskasraideyhteydestä ja toteutti sen sijaan Metrolink - pikaraitiotien.Göteborg luopui tunnelien rakentamisesta keskustaan, koska niistä ei ollut hyötyä.Listaa voidaan haluttaessa jatkaa miten pitkään vain.

Länsimetron pääongelma on edelleenkin, että seitsemän raideliikenneaseman aikaansaamiseksi pitäisi investoida yksinomaan rataan ja asemiin noin 452 miljoonaa euroa. Lisäksi hankkeen toteuttamisaikataulu (hankesuunnittelu + toteutus) on joka tapauksessa noin kymmenen vuotta.

Elmon peräänkuuluttama käytön helppous toteutuu vain kävelyetäisyydellä ko. asemista. Liityntäliikennealueella joukkoliikenteen käyttö on hankalampaa kuin nykyisin.

Hankkeesta on saatu yhteiskuntataloudellisesti marginaalisesti "kannattava" vain manipuloimalla lukuja esim. asettamalla korkotaso 3% tai käyttämällä joissakin aikaisemmissa selvityksissä 4-akselisen metrovaunun kustannuksia 8 - akselisen metrovaunuparin kustannuksina.

(Edelläoleva kritiikki riippumatta tosin siitä, että Suomessa käytettävä yhteiskuntataloudellisten hyötyjen menetelmä on ylipäätään LVM:n kin mukaan soveltumaton joukkoliikennehankkeisiin)

----------


## JE

> Juuri tätä minäkin yritin sanoa. Saman asian voisi sanoa neljän vaihtoehtoisen skenaarion avulla:
> rakennetaan länsimetro nyt, ja muita joukkoliikennehankkeita sen jälkeenjätetään länsimetro rakentamatta, ja kiistellään ikuisesti pääkaupunkiseudun liikennepolitiikasta ja jätetään rakentamatta tulevaisuudenkin joukkoliikennehankkeetjätetään länsimetro rakentamatta, ja rakennetaan muita joukkoliikennehankkeita joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessajätetään länsimetro rakentamatta, ja rakennetaan heti vaihtoehtoisia joukkoliikennehankkeitaPointtini oli, että voimme tosiasiallisesti valita vain vaihtoehtojen 1-3 väliltä, eikä numero kolmestakaan ole mitään takeita. Vaihtoehto 4 ei ole poliittisesti realistinen millään tavalla.


Se, mitä yrität sanoa, tarkoittaisi, ettei Helsingin seudulla ole edellytyksiä edistää joukkoliikennettä ollenkaan. On totta, että keskustelu pyörii länsimetron ympärillä tällä hetkellä, mutta länsimetro ei ole avain eteenpäin. Länsimetron puolesta voisi lausua, että rakennetaan ensin metro, ja katsotaan mitä tehdään sen jälkeen. Tällä ajattelulla on nyt eletty kolmattakymmenettä vuotta ainakin odotetuin tuloksin: mitään ei voida toteuttaa, koska ensin on toteutettava metro, jota ei voi toteuttaa. Se minua kyllä ärsyttää, että jotkut yrittävät käyttää pikaratikka-metro -vastakkainasettelua torppaamaan mikä hyvänsä suunnitelma Espoon liikenteen kehittämiseksi, mutta myös se ärsyttää, että koko pääkaupunkiseudun on ollut pakko odottaa joukkoliikenteen edistämistä vain siksi koska länsimetroa ei ole rakennettu. Mutta kenties sitten kun ne 435 miljoonaa (tai 452 miljoonaa) on tuhlattu länsimetroon, alkaa muihinkin hankkeisiin putkahdella rahaa kuin sieniä sateella.

Länsimetro, vaikka se onkin joukkoliikennehanke, ei ole joukkoliikenteen edistämistä. Se on joukkoliikenteen uudelleenjärjestämistä tilanteessa, jossa kaupunkirakenteen muutos sellaista edellyttää. Ensin on kuitenkin oltava kaupunkirakenne, joka tarvitsee metron, ei toisin päin, ellei pääkaupunkiseudun julkista taloutta ehdoin tahdoin haluta kassakriisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikään ylläesiteyistä lainatuista väittämistä ei näyttäisi tekevän Länsimetroa millään tavoin tarpeettomaksi tai kyseenalaiseksi. Sitäkin kyseenalaisemmiksi itse väittämät näyttäisivät osoittautuvan...


Perimmältään yritin selittää, miksi metroa haluavien tahojen teettämät tutkimukset ja ennusteet näyttävät, että länsimetro nykymetron jatkeena ei ole itämetron tasapainoinen peilikuva. Jos esittämäni selitykset tälle asialle eivät kelpaa, ovatko metrosuunnittelijoiden ennusteet ja suunnitelmat sitten väärät?

Kertaan vain nämä ennusteiden tulokset:
Länsimetron suurin matkustajamääräennuste on noin 6000 hlö/h, kun itämetrossa luku on noin 12.000 hlö/h.Länsimetro ei tule nostamaan Länsiväylän suunnan joukkoliikenteen osuutta, vaan se säilyy ennallaan.Länsiväylän Helsinkiin suuntautuva henkilöautomäärä tulee kasvamaan. Se kasvaa samassa suhteessa kuin joukkoliikenteen määrä. Kasvun perusteena on Länsiväylän varren asukasmäärän nousu, joka nostaa liikenteen kokonaismäärää.Jos näitä asioita selittäviksi tekijöiksi eivät kelpaa esittämäni erot Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon liikenneverkko- ja yhdyskuntarakenteessa, niin mistäs sitten johtuu, että länsimetro on huonosti itämetron kanssa yhteensopiva pari?

Aloitin kirjoitukseni siitä, että länsimetroa perusteltiin tarpeelliseksi sillä, että idässä Helsinkiin suuntautuvan liikenteen joukkoliikenteen osuus on parempi kuin lännessä. Oli varmaan virhe selittää sitä, mistä tämä johtuu. Olisi pitänyt vain todeta, ettei länsimetro tule muuttamaan kulkumuoto-osuutta länsiväylällä nykyistä paremmaksi. Joten sitä ei voi perusteena metrolle käyttää.

Eikä tämä ole minun väitteeni, vaan tieto metrosta tehdyistä selvityksistä ja ennusteista.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotta länsimetroa varten voitaisiin ammentaa kokemuksia jostakin mainitsemistasi light rail-yhteyksistä, olisi odotettava liian kauan.


Jos länsimetron rakentamisesta päätettäisiin tänä vuonna ja sille löytyisi rajattomasti rahaa siinä tahdissa kuin rakentajat ehtisivät sitä käyttää, liikenne voisi alkaa 10 vuoden kuluttua eli 2016. (Hankeraportin mukaan 8-12 vuotta.)

Jos Raide-Jokerin tai Latokartanon raitiotien rakentamisesta päätettäisiin tänä vuonna ja sille löytyisi rajattomasti rahaa siinä tahdissa kuin rakentajat ehtisivät sitä käyttää, liikenne voisi alkaa 3 vuoden kuluttua eli 2009. (Toteutettujen raitiotiehankkeiden toteutuneiden aikataulujen perusteella.)

Länsimetron rakentamista on nyt odotettu noin 35 vuotta.

Tehdäänpä pieni ajatusleikki. Päätetään nyt vaikka Raide-Jokerin rakentamisesta - joka muuten RaideYVA:n selvityksissä on oletettu olevan toiminnassa kun metroliikenne alkaa - ja saadaan se valmiiksi 2009. Vuoden päästä, 2010, siitä on saatu hyviä kokemuksia, ja yleinen mielipiden ja poliittinen ilmapiiri onkin kääntynyt pitämään pikaratikkaa hyvänä asiana. Silloin voidaan päättää, että tehdään sittenkin länsimetro pikaratikan tekniikalla. Ja 3 vuotta myöhemmin Helsingistä pääse ratikalla Matinkylään. Silloin eletään vuotta 2013, 3 vuotta aikaisemmin kuin jos nyt olisi päätetty rakentaa metro.

Mitä siis olisi odotettava liian kauan?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetron puolesta voisi lausua, että rakennetaan ensin metro, ja katsotaan mitä tehdään sen jälkeen. Tällä ajattelulla on nyt eletty kolmattakymmenettä vuotta ainakin odotetuin tuloksin: mitään ei voida toteuttaa, koska ensin on toteutettava metro, jota ei voi toteuttaa.


Juuri tästä pitäisi oppia jotain.

Metrokeskustelusta puuttuu myös täysin suhteellisuudentaju. 435 miljoonan investointi on vain poliittinen juupas-eipäs-kysymys - niin kauan kunnes kysytään, kuka sen maksaa.

Toisaalta "pienetkin" metroon liittyvät hankkeet maksavat monta kertaa sen, mikä on isoa missä vain muualla joukkoliikenteessä.
Raitiotieraidetta ehdotettiin Mikonkadulle, jotta Katajanokalta satamasta olisi päässyt Kaivokadulle rautatieaseman ovien eteen. Ajatus kaatui 0,8 miljoonaan euroon.Simonkadun raiteet maksaisivat muistaakseni 4 miljoonaa. Siihen ei ole rahaa, mutta Kalasataman yhteen metropysäkkiin on 8 miljoonaa.Pasilan ja Kumpulan välinen raitiotie maksaisi noin 4 miljoonaa, mutta sitä ei voi edes harkita.Raide-Jokerin 21 km:n hinta PLJ:ssä on noin 110 miljoonaa. Se on liian kallis ollakseen nopeasti toteutettavien hankkeiden ryhmässä. 70 miljoonaa metron automatisointiin käsitellään läpihuutojuttuna.Metro on kuin käenpoika. Se vie kaikki rahat, ja muu kehitys pysähtyy ja joukkoliikenne näivettyy. Niin on ollut nämä 35 odottelun vuotta jo.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Länsiväylän Helsinkiin suuntautuva henkilöautomäärä tulee kasvamaan. Se kasvaa samassa suhteessa kuin joukkoliikenteen määrä. Kasvun perusteena on Länsiväylän varren asukasmäärän nousu, joka nostaa liikenteen kokonaismäärää.


Kyllä. Ja ilman Länsimetroa kasvun oletetaan kanavoituvan _vain autoiluun_ joukkoliikenteen menettäessä merkitystään.




> Jos näitä asioita selittäviksi tekijöiksi eivät kelpaa esittämäni erot Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon liikenneverkko- ja yhdyskuntarakenteessa, niin mistäs sitten johtuu, että länsimetro on huonosti itämetron kanssa yhteensopiva pari?


Ei sitten yhtään mistään. Nehän ovat erinomaisen loistava pari. Tuolla esittämälläsi logiikalla linja 65A olisi epäonnistunut ratkaisu siinä mielessä, että Vattuniemen ja Veräjälaakson liikennetarpeet edustavat täysin eri mittaluokkia. Homma on hoidettu siten, että Vattuniemeen tulee _muitakin linjoja_ kuin vain 65A. Samalla tavoin Espooseen on suunniteltu jatkavan _vain joka toisen metrojunan_.

----------


## PNu

> Elmon peräänkuuluttama käytön helppous toteutuu vain kävelyetäisyydellä ko. asemista. Liityntäliikennealueella joukkoliikenteen käyttö on hankalampaa kuin nykyisin.


Miksi se olisi hankalampaa? Liityntäasemalta lähtevien linjojen määrä on olennaisesti pienempi Helsingin keskustaan verrattuna. En hevin usko, että satunnaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän olisi vaikeampi löytää liityntäasemalta omansa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miksi se olisi hankalampaa? Liityntäasemalta lähtevien linjojen määrä on olennaisesti pienempi Helsingin keskustaan verrattuna. En hevin usko, että satunnaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän olisi vaikeampi löytää liityntäasemalta omansa.


Kysymys ei ole "bussin löytämisestä" vaan siitä, että vaihto _itsessään_ on joukkoliikenteen käyttöä hankaloittava ja vähentävä tekijä.

Kaikissa joukkoliikennettä koskevissa tutkimuksissa vaihto on todettu matkustajien mielestä eniten haittaa tuottavaksi tekijäksi joka karkoittaa joukkoliikenteen käytöstä ja lisää sen vaivalloisuutta.

Liityntäliikenneperiaatteessa tätä toki kompensoidaan runkokuljettimen (metro, paikallisjuna tai raitiotie) suuremmalla nopeudella. Mutta tämä on jo tarkasteltu Länsimetron osalta.

Vaihdollisten yhteyksien seurauksena vaihdolla painotetut matka-ajat Länsimetron vaikutuspiirissä hidastuvat mm. Vattuniemessä, Katajaharjulla, Westendissä, Olarissa, Soukassa ja Kivenlahdessa.

Tässä Raideyvan kartta alueista, joilla matka-aika hidastuu ja nopeutuu Länsimetron seurauksena. Yllä vertailuksi parannettu suora bussiyhteys.

 Raideyva, metro- ja bussivaihtoehdon vaikutus matkavastukseen

Viitaten "bussin löytämiseen". Helsingin Itämetron alueella on erittäin vaikea löytää liityntäbussilinjaa mm. seuraavista syistä:
Laiturilta tullessa ei ole mitään opasteita, mistä suunnasta eri bussilinjat lähtevät.Pysäkkialueella ei ole mitään opasteita eri pysäkeille, vain pysäkkikyltit.Ei ole mitään reaaliaikaista informaatiota, koska eri bussit lähtevätPysäkkejä ei ole järjestetty "laiturin yli" vaihtoa varten missään. "Laiturin yli" vaihto voidaan järjestää myös metrolle tai paikallisjunalle, kuten esim. Tukholman Liljeholmenissa sekä Espoon Leppävaarassa on tehty.Liityntäbussien lähtöä ei ole mitenkään synkronoitu metron tuloon.Liityntäbussista tullessa ei ole mitään tietoa eikä taetta siitä, koska seuraava metro tulee (ei reaaliaikaista informaatiota)Nämä ovat toki suunnitteluongelmia, jotka Länsimetroa mahdollisesti toteuttaessa voidaan korjata, ja joita myös Itämetron alueella voitaisiin haluttaessa usein helpostikin korjata.

Tällaiset asiat ovat olleet kunnossa hyvin monissa metro- ja pikaraitiotiejärjestelmissä, joihin olen tutustunut. Samoin ne ovat *paremmin* järjestettyjä Rautatientorin, Elielinaukion ja Kampin bussiterminaaleissa.

----------


## PNu

> Kysymys ei ole "bussin löytämisestä" vaan siitä, että vaihto _itsessään_ on joukkoliikenteen käyttöä hankaloittava ja vähentävä tekijä.


Tämä pätee ehkä vakimatkustajiin, joille oikean bussin löytäminen ei tuota ongelmia. Tosin itse en ole kokenut vaihtoja hankalana asiana, jos linjojen vuoroväli on riittävän tiheä mutta ehkä ihmisten enemmistö on asiasta eri mieltä. 

Ymmärsin Elmon kuitenkin tarkoittavan helppoudella, että metron käyttöön kynnys on matala myös niille ihmisille, jotka eivät päivittäin kulje eivätkä siksi viitsi opetella aikatauluja ja linjakarttoja ulkoa. En oikein usko, että tälle porukalle lukemattomat keskustaan tulevat suorat linjat olisivat helpommin hahmotettavissa oleva järjestelmä, kuin yksi metrolinja ja sitä täydentävä liityntäliikenne.




> Viitaten "bussin löytämiseen". Helsingin Itämetron alueella on erittäin vaikea löytää liityntäbussilinjaa mm. seuraavista syistä:


Opasteiden asentaminen, informaation parantaminen tai vaihtojen synkronointi voidaan tarvittaessa toteuttaa pikkurahalla. Ne eivät ole mikään ongelma. Tosin eipä reaaliaikaisella informaatiolla tai vaihtojen synkronoinnilla ole juuri merkitystä, jos vuoroväli on riittävän lyhyt.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ymmärsin Elmon kuitenkin tarkoittavan helppoudella, että metron käyttöön kynnys on matala myös niille ihmisille, jotka eivät päivittäin kulje eivätkä siksi viitsi opetella aikatauluja ja linjakarttoja ulkoa. En oikein usko, että tälle porukalle lukemattomat keskustaan tulevat suorat linjat olisivat helpommin hahmotettavissa oleva järjestelmä, kuin yksi metrolinja ja sitä täydentävä liityntäliikenne.


Raideliikenteen käytön kynnys on tietysti alhaisempi kuin suorienkaan bussilinjojen - niille, joiden määränpää on raideliikenneasemasta kävelyetäisyydellä.

Käytön helppous pätee kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen, ei vain metroon. Maantasoinen raitiotie / pikaraitiotie on myös helpompi käyttää kuin maanalainen metro. 

Sen sijaan liityntäbussilinjan + raideliikenteen käyttökynnys on varmasti korkeampi kuin suoran bussilinjan. Liityntäliikenne on vaikeampaa hahmottaa kuin suorat linjat, ja lisäksi tulee vaihdon hankaluus.

Länsimetron ongelma on siinä että Elmon tarkoittama käytön helppous toteutuu vain kävelyetäisyydellä seitsemästä asemasta, ei muualla. Käytön vaikeutuminen taas toteutuu mm. Kivenlahdessa, Soukassa, Olarissa, Westendissä, Katajaharjussa ja Vattuniemessä.




> Tosin eipä reaaliaikaisella informaatiolla tai vaihtojen synkronoinnilla ole juuri merkitystä, jos vuoroväli on riittävän lyhyt.


Juuri tällaisesta ylimielisyydestä Helsingin metron huono informaatio ja huonot liityntäasemajärjestelyt johtuvat. Onneksi keväällä asiaan tullee parannusta.

----------


## PNu

> Sen sijaan liityntäbussilinjan + raideliikenteen käyttökynnys on varmasti korkeampi kuin suoran bussilinjan. Liityntäliikenne on vaikeampaa hahmottaa kuin suorat linjat, ja lisäksi tulee vaihdon hankaluus.


Tässä ei voi kuin toistaa edellä esittämäni kysymys, johon et vielä vastannut:

Miksi se olisi hankalampaa? Liityntäasemalta lähtevien linjojen määrä on olennaisesti pienempi Helsingin keskustaan verrattuna. En hevin usko, että satunnaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän olisi vaikeampi löytää liityntäasemalta omansa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen kyllä mielestäni vastannut nimenomaan tähän aikaisemmin.

Sinällään yhdistelmä bussi + raideliikenne on vaikeampaa hahmottaa kuin suora bussilinja. 

Kysymys ei ole vain liityntäbussin pysäkin löytämisestä liityntäasemalla. Vaan kysymys on vaihtoon liittyvästä yleisestä vaivasta, vaihdon aiheuttamasta yhteyden hahmottamisen vaivasta ja niin edelleen.

Vaihdollinen yhteys on hahmottamisen kannalta kaksi erillistä matkaa eli käytännössä vaivalloisuudeltaan kaksinkertainen verrattuna yhteen matkaan. Toki voi olla, että runkokuljetinmatka metrolla voi olla helpompi hahmottaa, mutta liityntäbussimatka ei ole sen helpompi hahmottaa kuin suora linjakaan.

Itämetrossa tätä on vielä vaikeutettu vaihtoasemien huolimattomalla suunnittelulla ja puutteellisella informaatiolla.

----------


## PNu

> Vaihdollinen yhteys on hahmottamisen kannalta kaksi erillistä matkaa eli käytännössä vaivalloisuudeltaan kaksinkertainen verrattuna yhteen matkaan. Toki voi olla, että runkokuljetinmatka metrolla voi olla helpompi hahmottaa, mutta liityntäbussimatka ei ole sen helpompi hahmottaa kuin suora linjakaan.


Ehkä tästä on sitten olemassa useita koulukuntia. Minusta kuitenkin metro + liityntäliikenne on huomattavasti helpompi hahmottaa, koska metron käyttö sinällään on erittäin vaivatonta ja liityntäliikenteestäkään ei tarvitse muistaa oikeastaan kuin vaihtoaseman nimi. Vaihtoasemat ovat sen verran pieniä, että kyllä oikean bussin periltä löytää eikä autoa tarvitse napata "lennosta", joka varsinkin pimeällä on hankalaakin.

Sen sijaan suoria bussilinjoja käytettäessä pitää muistaa linjan numero ja ajoreitti, jotta osaa mennä oikean kadun varteen ja valita monen auton letkasta oikean.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ehkä tästä on sitten olemassa useita koulukuntia.


Vaihdon ongelmallisuudesta ei joukkoliikenteen tutkimuksessa ja suunnittelussa käsittääkseni ole koulukuntaeroja. Vaihdoton yhteys on vaihdollista parempi matkustajan kannalta eikä vaihdollisuudella ole myönteistä itseisarvoa, jota tavoitellaan. Sen sijaan vaihdon haitta arvioidaan eri suuruiseksi.

Koulukuntaerot koskevat enemmänkin sitä, missä olosuhteissa vaihto on muiden syiden kuten kokonaismatka-ajan, liikennöintikustannusten ja joukkoliikenteen infrastruktuurikustannusten tai eri liikennemuotojen vaihdon takia perusteltu ratkaisu. Vaihdotonta matkaa ei eri kaupunkiseutujen välillä voitane yleensä tarjota. Sen sijaan yhden kaupunkiseudun sisällä vaihtoja voidaan minimoida tai maksimoida.

Vaihtojen määrän suhteen on eri lähestymistapoja: Maksimointi, minimointi ja optimointi.
Vaihtojen maksimointi = Helsingin metro

Helsingin seudun metron liityntäliikenneperiaatteessa vaihtojen määrä on käytännössä suurin mahdollinen.  Helsingin metron suunnittelussa syitä vaihdollisuuteen ovat olleet:
Metron nopeus, säännöllisyys ja mukavuus katsotaan arvoltaan korkeiksi, yleensä itseisarvoltaan korvaamattomaksi.Metron liikennöintikustannussäästö runko-osuudella katsotaan korkeaksiVaihdon haitta arvotetaan pieneksiMetron infrastuktuuri on niin kallista, että vaihtoja ei voida vähentää jatkamalla linjaa pidemmälle.
Vaihtojen minimointi = bussipohjaiset järjestelmät

Bussipohjaiset järjestelmät, joissa kaikilta alueilta tarjotaan suora vaihdoton yhteys keskukseen. Tällaisia ovat esim. Etelä-Espoon Länsiväylän bussimetro sekä Turun ja Tampereen bussilinjasto. Samoin esim. Ottawan bussimetro perustuu tähän ajatukseen.
Vaihto katsotaan erittäin haitalliseksi. Vaihdoton yhteys katsotaan lähes korvaamattomaksi.Runkolinjalle ei arvioida liikennöintikustannussäästöä
Vaihtojen optimointi = useat pikaraitiotie- ja metrojärjestelmät

Pikaraitiotie- ja metrojärjestelmät, joissa vaihdot pyritään optimoidaan ja vaihdolliset yhteydet tarjotaan vain vähäliikenteisiltä alueilta. Esim. Ranskan ja Saksan pikaraitiotiet, Tokion metro
Vaihto katsotaan vältettäväksi ja haitalliseksi asiaksi.Runkolinjan liikennöintikustannussäästö ulotetaan pidemmälleInfrastuktuurin kustannukset tehdään alhaisemmiksi kevyemmillä teknisillä ratkaisuilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> 3. Vaihtojen optimointi = useat pikaraitiotie- ja metrojärjestelmät
> 
> Pikaraitiotie- ja metrojärjestelmät, joissa vaihdot pyritään optimoidaan ja vaihdolliset yhteydet tarjotaan vain vähäliikenteisiltä alueilta.


Tähän kategoriaan menisi myös länsimetro Ruoholahti - Kivenlahti lukuunottamatta Olaria. Muut metrosta sivuun jäävät Etelä-Espoon alueet ovat juurikin noita vähäliikenteisiä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tähän kategoriaan menisi myös länsimetro Ruoholahti - Kivenlahti lukuunottamatta Olaria. Muut metrosta sivuun jäävät Etelä-Espoon alueet ovat juurikin noita vähäliikenteisiä.


En kyllä näe mitään perustetta pitää länsimetroa tai itämetroa vaihtojen suhteen optimoituna. Niissä vaihtojen määrä on kyllä suurin käytännössä mahdollinen ja useilta alueilta puuttuu suora yhteys.

Muistuttaisin mm. siitä, että Länsimetrossa ilman vaihdotonta yhteyttä jäisivät myös mm. Tapiolan eri lähiöt, eteläinen Matinkylä sekä monet muut Etelä-Espoon kerrostaloalueet. Monilta alueilta ei myöskään olisi vaihdotonta yhteyttä esim. Leppävaaraan. 

Raideyvassa esitelty ""pikaraitiotievaihtoehto"" on toki vielä vaihdollisempi (useimmiten kaksi), mutta se ei olekaan käytännössä toteuttamiskelpoinen - eikä sitä sellaiseksi koskaan ollut tarkoitettukaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> En kyllä näe mitään perustetta pitää länsimetroa tai itämetroa vaihtojen suhteen optimoituna. Niissä vaihtojen määrä on kyllä suurin käytännössä mahdollinen ja useilta alueilta puuttuu suora yhteys.


Kuten aiemminkin on todettu, itämetro tehtiin suoraan Itäväylän varteen, vaikka monet alueet olisivat saaneet vaihdottoman yhteyden jos rata olisi vedetty eri linjausta. Ja kuten aiemmin on todettu myös, länsimetron tapauksessa tästä on opittu ja vedetty rata maankäytön keskelle. Jos länsimetro tehtäisiin itämetron tapaan, menisi rata Länsiväylän vartta ja mm. Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan olisi vaihdolliset yhteydet.




> Muistuttaisin mm. siitä, että Länsimetrossa ilman vaihdotonta yhteyttä jäisivät myös mm. Tapiolan eri lähiöt, eteläinen Matinkylä sekä monet muut Etelä-Espoon kerrostaloalueet. Monilta alueilta ei myöskään olisi vaihdotonta yhteyttä esim. Leppävaaraan.


Eteläinen Matinkylä ja Pohjois-Tapiola eivät ole kerrostaloalueita. Länsimetro ei vaikuttaisi yhteyksiin Leppävaaraan eli ne hoidettaisiin (suurelta osin suorin) bussilinjoin ainakin siihen asti, että Jokeri saadaan raiteille.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Eteläinen Matinkylä ja Pohjois-Tapiola eivät ole kerrostaloalueita.


Espoon opaskartassa on merkitty kerrostalot ja koulut oranssilla. Sieltä voi tarkistaa vapaasti mm. Pohjois-Tapiolan kerrostalot.

Kyse on toki myös siitä, mikä katsotaan metroaseman palvelualueeksi.

En itse voi katsoa Isoon Omenaan sijoitetun metroaseman palvelevan koko Matinkylän kerrostaloaluetta, varsinkaan sen eteläosaa tai Tiistilää.

----------


## Kani

> Tehdäänpä pieni ajatusleikki. Päätetään nyt vaikka Raide-Jokerin rakentamisesta - joka muuten RaideYVA:n selvityksissä on oletettu olevan toiminnassa kun metroliikenne alkaa - ja saadaan se valmiiksi 2009. Vuoden päästä, 2010, siitä on saatu hyviä kokemuksia, ja yleinen mielipiden ja poliittinen ilmapiiri onkin kääntynyt pitämään pikaratikkaa hyvänä asiana. Silloin voidaan päättää, että tehdään sittenkin länsimetro pikaratikan tekniikalla. Ja 3 vuotta myöhemmin Helsingistä pääse ratikalla Matinkylään. Silloin eletään vuotta 2013, 3 vuotta aikaisemmin kuin jos nyt olisi päätetty rakentaa metro.


Tuo olisi hienointa mitä voisi tapahtua. Ehkä siksi jokeriratikka onkin viivästynyt: siitä tulisi suosittu ja se veisi pohjan suuruutta ihannoivilta metrosuunnitelmilta.

Toivottavasti Töölön metron paperit on jo revitty. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten perusteltaisiin Etu-Töölöä hyvin palvelevien ratikkalinjojen ja bussien korvaaminen yhdellä metroasemalla.

----------


## Kani

> En itse voi katsoa Isoon Omenaan sijoitetun metroaseman palvelevan koko Matinkylän kerrostaloaluetta, varsinkaan sen eteläosaa tai Tiistilää.


Ei se palvelisikaan, vaan palvelu huononisi. Silti jotkut jossain kivijalustoillaan olettavat, että 2000-luvun ihmiset viitsivät kävellä satoja metrejä, jopa kilometrin päästäkseen nimenomaan metron kyytiin.

Niille, jotka eivät viitsi, tehtäisiin ehkä liityntälinja, jonka kyydissä kiemurreltaisiin metroasemalle. Metrojunan lähtiessä aikaa olisi kulunut niin paljon, että nykyinen suora bussi olisi siinä ajassa jo Helsingissä.

Onneksi tämä palvelun parannus ei ole kallista: maksaa vain sellaiset 450 miljoonaa. Ja investointi tukisi yrittäjyyttä, varsinkin autokaupan alalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Espoon opaskartassa on merkitty kerrostalot ja koulut oranssilla. Sieltä voi tarkistaa vapaasti mm. Pohjois-Tapiolan kerrostalot.


Tuossa kartassa on esim. Pohjois-Tapiolassa ja Matinkylässä merkitty oranssilla alueita, joilla on 2-kerroksisia rivitaloja tai pienkerrostaloja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero
> 
> Jos näitä asioita selittäviksi tekijöiksi eivät kelpaa esittämäni erot Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon liikenneverkko- ja yhdyskuntarakenteessa, niin mistäs sitten johtuu, että länsimetro on huonosti itämetron kanssa yhteensopiva pari?
> 
> 
> Ei sitten yhtään mistään. Nehän ovat erinomaisen loistava pari. ... Samalla tavoin Espooseen on suunniteltu jatkavan _vain joka toisen metrojunan_.


Tässä mentiin sitten varmaankin makuasioihin, jos pidetään kuormitukseltaan epätasapainoisen yhteyden molempia päitä loistavasti yhteensopivina.

Olen puhunut sen puolesta, että seudun bussilijonen ei pitäisi päättyä keskustassa, vaan ajaa keskustan läpi. Turussa saadun kokemuksen mukaan tämä käytäntö lisää matkustajia 10 %, tasaa kuormitusta ja laskee kustannuksia. Vaatimukseni on tyrmätty mm. sillä, ettei se ole mahdollista epätasapainoisen kuormituksen vuoksi. Metro, jolle epätasapaino on vielä suurempi käytännön ongelma, sopii kuitenkin hyvin epätasapainoiseen liikenteeseen!

Ei 65:ssä mitään vikaa ole, sillä Lauttasaaren pää on järjestetty juuri kuten pitääkin. Katutason liikenteessä ja metroa kevyemmässä raideliikenteessä tällainen logiikka toimiikin helposti - kunhan sitä vaan osataan käyttää. Eli samalla suunnaalla (radalla) kulkee useita linjoja, jotka suuntautuvat eri suunnille keskustassa ja sen toisella puolella. Näin tasataan eri suuntien kuormituseroja ja palvellaan samalla päättyviä yhteyksiä paremmin: vaihdotta ja nopeasti pääsee eri puolille seutua.

Tietenkin osa metrovuoroista voidaan päättää ennen Espoota. Vaan mitä järkeä on rakentaa kallista rataa, jota ei kuitenkaan käytetä? Vuorovälin ja vaihdollisen matka-ajan osalta palvelutaso muodostuu myös puolta huonommaksi kuin itämetrolla. Ei tällainen minun mielestäni ole sopiva vaan sopimaton pari.

Vai onko kyse siitä, mistä JE aiemmin kirjoitti: tosiasiassa tavoitteena on virallisiin suunnitelmiin nähden kaksinkertainen asukasmäärä, jotta metrolle saataisin käyttäjiä?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei 65:ssä mitään vikaa ole, sillä Lauttasaaren pää on järjestetty juuri kuten pitääkin.


Kuitenkin 65A ja 66A saavat Helsingin linjoista kaikkein eniten negatiivista palautetta, pääasiallisena syynä huonosti ennustettavat saapumisajat pysäkille (keskustaan katkaistut linjat sen sijaan lähtevät varsin täsmällisesti). Lauttasaaren päässä reitti kiertelee liikaa Vattuniemen matkustajille, joita varten pitää sitten ajaa omaa pikalinjaa 21V, joka kuitenkin kulkee ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella tyhjähkönä. 21V:n ajaminen maksaa sen verran, että 66A:ta ei ole varaa ajattaa iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin ja 65A kulkee sitten ylikuormittuneena.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuitenkin 65A ja 66A saavat Helsingin linjoista kaikkein eniten negatiivista palautetta, pääasiallisena syynä huonosti ennustettavat saapumisajat pysäkille (keskustaan katkaistut linjat sen sijaan lähtevät varsin täsmällisesti).


Tämä johtuu siitä, että Helsingissä ei edes pyritä aikataulujen täsmälliseen noudattamiseen. Kuljettajilta ei edellytetä pysäkkiaikojen noudattamista.

HELMI-järjestelmän kokeiluissa on havaittu, että muun liikenteen joukossa ja ilman liikennevaloetuuksia liikkuva bussi voi pysyä aikataulussaan minuutin tarkkuudella, jos niin halutaan.

Mutta edes HELMIn kanssa aikataulu ei pidä, jos kuljettaja ei noudata HELMIn aikatauluohjausta.

Tässä lienee kysymys mielipide-erosta. Ilmeisesti viranomaiset ovat sitä mieltä, että on parempi, että bussi ajaa niin nopeasti kuin pystyy aikataulusta piittaamatta. Saahan kuljettajakin silloin päätepysäkillä pidemmän tauon. Minun mielestäni tärkeämpää on, että joukkoliikenne tulee luvattuna aikana, vaikka ajoaika linjan päästä päähän olisikin pidempi kuin kaahaten.

Eli ajotapa on eri asia kuin linjan sijoitus, joka tässä tapauksessa on oikein.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tässä lienee kysymys mielipide-erosta. Ilmeisesti viranomaiset ovat sitä mieltä, että on parempi, että bussi ajaa niin nopeasti kuin pystyy aikataulusta piittaamatta. Saahan kuljettajakin silloin päätepysäkillä pidemmän tauon. Minun mielestäni tärkeämpää on, että joukkoliikenne tulee luvattuna aikana, vaikka ajoaika linjan päästä päähän olisikin pidempi kuin kaahaten.


Esim. tässä tapauksessa mainittu 65A voi käyttää ruuhka-aikaan ihan samalla lähdöllä Lauttasaaren ja Rautatientorin väliin mitä tahansa 25 minuutin ja 45 minuutin väliltä, vaikka linjalla on Helmi käytössä ja muutamaa risteystä lukuunottamatta valmis linjan länsipäässä. Pitäisikö siis mielestäsi bussien tasata aikaa niin, että matkaan käytetään joka päivä 45 minuuttia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esim. tässä tapauksessa mainittu 65A voi käyttää ruuhka-aikaan ihan samalla lähdöllä Lauttasaaren ja Rautatientorin väliin mitä tahansa 25 minuutin ja 45 minuutin väliltä, vaikka linjalla on Helmi käytössä ja muutamaa risteystä lukuunottamatta valmis linjan länsipäässä. Pitäisikö siis mielestäsi bussien tasata aikaa niin, että matkaan käytetään joka päivä 45 minuuttia?


Ei tietenkään, tässähän ollaan vaan mahdottomassa tilanteessa. Jos bussi kulkee ruuhkautuneen henkilöautovirran seassa, sen matka-aika on yhtä mahdoton ennakoida kuin henkilöautoilla. Siis joukkoliikenne on silloin muuttunut yhtä huonoksi kuin henkilöauton käyttö.

Tämä johtuu vain siitä, että on valittu muka parempi joukkoliikenteen muoto eli bussi, joka joustavasti voi käyttää samaa liikennetilaa kuin henkilöauto. Tyypillinen autoilua suosivan liikennepolitiikan tulos.

Ainoa keino on siirtää joukkoliikenne erilleen henkilöautoista. Mutta näinhän ei voi tehdä, jos lähdetään siitä, että kaikki tila annetaan ensisijaisesti autoille.

Mitä tässä siis voi tehdä? 65A:n linjalle voidaan porata metrotunneli, sillä sehän jättää eniten tilaa autoille. Ei vaan tule kysymykseen, kun maksaa liikaa. Paljon halvemmaksi tulee rajoittaa henkilöautoilua, kuten on tehtykin varaamalla joukkoliikennekaistoja sinne, missä autot ruuhkauttavat bussien kulun. Tämäkään ei tule kysymykseen, koska autopuolueen mielestä on kohtuutonta varata niin paljon tilaa silloin tällöin kulkevalle bussille. Sitten voidaan tietenkin tehdä lisää tilaa autoille, jotta niiden liikenne sujuisi paremmin. Tämä menee helsinkiläisessä päätöksenteossa helposti läpi hinnasta riippumatta. Tosin kohta autoliu lisääntyy taas, ja tilanne palaa ruuhkaiseksi, mutta mitäs siitä. Väliäkös joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä on!

Antero

----------


## KMT

Noh kuinka paljon Lauttasaareen maksaisi raitiovaunulinja?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lauttasaaren ratikoita pohdittiin tässä ketjussa.

Päädyttiin siihen, että kaikki Lauttasaaren bussit korvaava raitiotieverkosto maksaisi investointina noin 24-30 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## 339-DF

Toistamatta tuon toisen topikin keskustelua voisin kuitenkin sanoa sen verran, että KSV:n kaavailuissa on tällä hetkellä Jätkäsaaren rv-yhteyksien nopeuttamiseksi (hitaan Bulevardin sijaan) aivan uusi ratayhteys Ruoholahdenkatua ja Malminrinnettä pitkin Simonkadulle.

Tätä uutta rataa ja Itämerenkatua kulkeva Lauttasaaren-ratikka olisi erittäin kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto Vattuniemen/koko Lauttasaaren bussiliikenteelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lauttasaaren ratikoita pohdittiin tässä ketjussa.
> 
> Päädyttiin siihen, että kaikki Lauttasaaren bussit korvaava raitiotieverkosto maksaisi investointina noin 24-30 miljoonaa euroa.


Tämä on summa, jolla saa yhden metroaseman. Kumpikohan lauttasaarelaisia kiinnostaisi enemmän?

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jos minulta kysyttäisiin, johtaisin saareen raitiotieyhteyden joka tapauksessa, riippumatta mahdollisesta Espoon metron tulosta. Hakaniemeä ja Sörnäisiä palvelee niitäkin monta eri liikennemuotoa ja kaikille riittää käyttäjiä ja kaikilla on oma erityistehtvänsä.
Mielestäni Lauttasaaren raitiotieyhteys olisi todellisuudessa kuulunut luoda jo vuosikymmeniä sitten. Länsimetrosta voi aina vääntää kättä, mutta sen yksi asema palvelisi isoa, väki- ja työpaikkarikasta saarta sangen yksipuolisesti. Saaren sisäisiin tarpeisiin Länsimetrosta ei ole mihinkään ainakaan ilman Koivusaaren asemaa.

----------


## JE

Kyllä Lauttasaari väistämättä on ratikan tarpeessa. Eivät raitiolinjat Sörnäisissäkään turhia ole, vaikka sinnekin pääsee metrolla. Raitioliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmalta odottaisikin nyt rohkeita ja kauaskantoisia ehdotuksia mieluummin kuin pieniä justeerauksia, jotka ovat kuolleita jo syntyessään. Täytyy toivoa parasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Luin nyt vasta tuon Hesarin metro-gallup-uutisen. Aika veikeä "uutinen". Kun kysyttiin, pitäisikö metro rakentaa keskelle asumatonta korpea (Sipooseen), niin yli 40% helsinkiläisistä vastasi kyllä. Kas kun ei kysytty, pitäisikö metro rakentaa Ivaloon.

----------


## JE

Niinpäniin. Tässä näkyy taas tuo viiteryhmä-efekti, eli tahdotaan osoittaa kuuluvuutta "kaupunkimaiseen" ihmisryhmään, ja silloinhan on kannatettava metroa ihan minne hyvänsä. Mutta uskon silti kansanvaltaan ja oletan, että ainakin osa vastaajista näkee metron osana laajempaa kokonaisuutta. Eli sanoessaan kyllä metrolle he tarkoittavatkin, että metro voidaan rakentaa vaikka Sipooseen jos sikäläinen kaupunkirakenne sitä edellyttäisi. Sillehän tällainen vastaaja ei voi mitään, jos kysymyksen laatija ei osaa ajatella näin pitkälle - silti keskivertovastaaja olettanee (aiheettomasti?) edes jonkin tason älykkyyttä myös kysymysten laatijalta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Luin nyt vasta tuon Hesarin metro-gallup-uutisen. Aika veikeä "uutinen". Kun kysyttiin, pitäisikö metro rakentaa keskelle asumatonta korpea (Sipooseen), niin yli 40% helsinkiläisistä vastasi kyllä. Kas kun ei kysytty, pitäisikö metro rakentaa Ivaloon.


Sehän on nimenomaan oikeata yhdyskuntasuunnittelua: asumattomaan korpeen rakennetaan yhtä aikaa sekä joukkoliikenne että asunnot (toivottavasti myös vähän palveluja). Tällä palstallahan monet pitävät Martinlaakson rataa kaikkein onnistuneimpana juuri samasta syystä. Metron rakennusrahat voidaan nyhtää gryndereiltä, koska raideliikenne, myös metro, kasvattaa maan arvoa aseman läheisyydessä. Metron kustannuskaan ei päätä huimaa, jos voidaan rakentaa pintarataa ilman eritasoliittymiä. Ei niiltä kokonaan tietenkään vältytä, mutta etu on kuitenkin selvä jälkeenpäin rakentamiseen. Valitettavaa, että Espoossa se ei onnistunut, mutta uskon silti, että jälkien korjaaminen nyt on parempi ratkaisu kuin olla ilman.

Sipoon metrohan on ollut Helsingin suunnitelmissa varmasti yhtä kauan kuin Mellunmäen metro. Väitän, että se on ollut osasyy linjanopeuden korostamiseen ja asemavälin harventamiseen. Metron on varmasti ajateltu jatkuvan ainakin 20 kilometriä kaupungin joka puolille melko nopealla rakentamistahdilla. Helsingin suunnitelmissa vain ei osattu ennakoida, että koneisto juuttuisi Espoon ja Sipoon rajoille, joten linjanopeuden hyödyt ovat jääneet saamatta.

Jos pidän länsimetron rakentamista pikaraitiotienä poliittisena mahdottomuutena, Sipoon pikaraitiotie olisi sitä vielä paljon enemmän. Ainoa vaihtoehto metrolle on siis bussiliityntä Mellunmäkeen. Sitten riippuu paljolti kaavoitusratkaisuista, kannattaako metroa jatkaa vai laajentaa liityntää. Mikäli kaavoitus tehdään joka tapauksessa autoilua suosivaksi, lienee turhaa rakentaa metroa. Kehä III:n itäpuolella se on valitettavan todennäköistä joka tapauksessa.

Mutta toki jos se metro jatkuisi Ruoholahdesta länteen, voisi paatunuttakin autoilijaa houkuttaa metromatka Espooseen kehien sijaan. Vaihto Jokeriin Itiksessä (raiteilla tai ilman) tai rautatieasemalla junaan onnistuu sekin vielä monelta, joten juuri säteittäisillä yhteyksillä ja yhdellä selkeällä kehärunkolinjalla pystyttäisiin ehkäisemään suuri osa autoilun kasvusta kehällä. Tässä mallissa säteittäiset yhteydet hoitaisivat suuren osan myös poikittaisista matkoista, mutta kehälinja tukisi sitä kuten myös toisin päin. Siksi uskon, että säteensuuntainen länsimetro menee prioriteettilistalla Jokerin edelle.

Laaksonen viittasi aikaisemmin muihin kaupunkeihin. Itselläni ei ole oikein aikaa ottaa selvää, mutta haluaisin vastauksen ainakin seuraavaan kysymykseen: Kuinka monessa esimerkkikaupungeistä oli olemassa raskaan raideliikenteen verkosto neljään säteittäiseen suuntaan, ja luovuttiin yhden säteen laajentamisesta heiluriksi kaupungin toiselle puolelle? Itse katsoisin esimerkkiä Tukholmasta, jossa pikaraitiotie on rakennettu juuri sinne, mihin se sopii parhaiten: kehämäisille yhteyksille, jossa paras kompromissi linjanopeuden, saavutettavuuden ja kapasiteetin suhteen on aivan erilainen kuin säteittäisillä yhteyksillä, eikä yhteys ole kuitenkaan minkään valmiin linjan heiluri tai muu laajennus.

Jatkot Sipoon metrosta johonkin muualle kuin länsimetron perään, jos niitä tulee.

----------


## Antero Alku

Elmo on oikeassa Sipoosta kirjoittaessaan siinä, että joukkoliikenne ja kaupunkirakenne pitää tehdä yhtä aikaa. Käytäntö metron suhteen vaan on toinen, kuten nähdään. 
*Itä-Helsinki* rakennettiin 1950- ja 1960-luvuilla, metroliikenne alkoi 1982, 20-30 vuotta myöhemmin.*Etelä-Espoo* on rakennettu 10 vuotta myöhemmin, nyt on mennyt 30-40 vuotta ilman metroa.*Kruunuvuorenranta* on tarkoitus rakentaa 2010-2020. Kaavoittajille ja Helsingin kokoomuslaisille ja demareille ei kelpaa rakentaa sinne raitiotietä heti yleiskaavan mukaan, vaan ehkä metro 20-30 vuotta myöhässä.Martinlaakson rata ja sen varrella olevat taajamat rakennettiin samaan aikaan. Suunnitelmissa esiintynyt moottoritie jätettiin rakentamatta.

Keskeinen syy siihen, että Martinlaakson rata tehtiin mutta metrot jäävät tekemättä on epäilemättä raha. Martinlaakson rata maksoi 110 miljoonaa markkaa. Nykyrahaksi muutettuna se on 103 miljoonaa euroa. Länsimetron hintalappu on nelinkertainen. Ei tämä voi olla vaikuttamatta asiaan.

Käytännössä metron jatkaminen Sipooseen kohtaa toisenkin ongelman. Halutaanko Sipooseen rakentaa metroasemia ja ympärille alle kilometrin etäisyydelle 15-20-kerroksisia kerrostaloasuntoja? Tai haluaako joku sellaisiin asumaan - omalla kustannuksellaan? Helsingin ympäryskunnat houkuttelevat kyllä perheitä Helsingistä, mutta syy "maalle muuttamiseen" on pientaloasunnoissa. Tehokasta kerrostalorakentamista voi tehdä lähemmäksikin kuin Sipoon metsiin. Jos tehorakentaminen Sipooseen olisi järkevää ja kannattavaa, se olisi tehty jo. Kun ei tehdä, ei tarvita metroakaan.

Ajatus siitä, että vain metro soveltuu pitkiin etäisyyksiin, on virhe. Päinvastoin, metro soveltuu lyhyisiin etäisyyksiin tehokkaassa kaupunkirakenteessa. Silloin sen täydellinen eristys muusta liikenteestä tarjoaa suurimman hyödyn, ja tason vaihtoon kuluva aika ei mene täysin hukkaan eli matkan pitenemiseen. Pääkaupunkiseudulle tullaan päivittäin pitkät matkat junalla, ei metrolla. Ja jos kaupunkiliikenteestä hyvän esimerkin haluaa, niin pisimmät matkat tullaan duoraitiovaunuilla - tosin ei täällä, vaan Karlsruhessa.

Siinä duoratikassa on etuna, että se on kaikkein halvin liikenneratkaisu. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että se soveltuu kaikkein pienimuotoisempaan rakentamiseen, missä joukkoliikenne ylipäätään on mahdollista.

Tukholma on tavallaan hyvä esimerkki. Tietenkin Tvärbana soveltuu siellä poikittaisliikenteeseen, koska säteittäisille yhteyksille on jo tehty metrot. Mutta en eivät ole sellaiset metrot, kuin Helsingissä, vaikka sielläkin "mopo alkoi karata käsistä". Erityisesti ensimmäinen vihreä linja on pikemminkin sivukiskovirrotteinen pikaratikka, joka palvelee valtaosaltaan kävelyetäisyydellä. Sellaista suunniteltiin Itä-Helsinkiinkin, mutta kun suuruudenhulluus iski, metroa ei voinut rakentaa kuten oli oikein asutuksen keskelle. Niinpä se ei valmistunut asutuksen kanssa, ja kun se tehtiin, se oli pakko sijoittaa asutuksesta sivuun liityntäliikennejärjestelmäksi. Jopa Vuosaaressa, vaikka vuosaaren haara ja Etelä-Vuosaari rakennettiinkin samaan aikaan.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ajatus siitä, että vain metro soveltuu pitkiin etäisyyksiin, on virhe.


Enpä niin sanonutkaan. Sanoin, että pitkillä etäisyyksillä suositaan pitkää asemaväliä ja suurta linjanopeutta. Sipooseen päin nyt vain sattuu menemään juuri sellainen linja, ja sen nimi on sattumalta metro. Suuri linjanopeus ei ole mahdollista, ellei vähintään asemien välillä ole täydellistä eristystä. Siitä huolimatta, että junaradalla saa ajaa 140 km/h tasoristeyksistä, mutta varoajat ovatkin sitten aika pitkät (mikä on mahdollista kohtuuharvasta vuorovälistä johtuen).

Eivät Karlsruhen duoratikatkaan painele maaseudulle 25 km/h keskinopeudella, kuten Strasbourgin katuratikat. Aivan kuten T-junia ei täällä liikennöidä kuin öisin, ja niilläkin keskinopeus on aivan jotain muuta kuin Strasbourgissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kuinka monessa esimerkkikaupungeistä oli olemassa raskaan raideliikenteen verkosto neljään säteittäiseen suuntaan, ja luovuttiin yhden säteen laajentamisesta heiluriksi kaupungin toiselle puolelle?


Metroverkkoja on maailmassa sen verran vähän, että luonnollisestikaan täsmälleen Helsinkiä vastaavaa tilannetta ei löydy.

Heilurilinjan jatkamisesta saatavan liikennöintihyödyn tulisi vastata investointia. Esim. 100 Me investoinnista 6% korko on 6 Me / v. Sen suuruista liikennöintihyötyä on aika vaikea saada mistään. 

Metrovaihtoehdon ja nykybussivaihtoehdon matkustajamääräero päivässä on 5000 matkustajaa (= n. 1,5 miljoonaa vuodessa). Kehitetyn bussin ja metron ero 3000 matkustajaa / päivä (= n.  0,9 miljoonaa vuodessa). Tuloero lienee samaa luokkaa.

Metron kokonaisliikennöintikustannukset olivat v. 2002 18,7 Me, v. 2003 16,9 Me ja 2004 17,4 Me. Siitä ei pysty säästämään 6 Me/v heilurin jatkamisella pidemmälle.

Liikennöintisäästö bussien korvaamisesta raideliikenteellä on toki suuri, mutta ei sekään relevantti korko investoinnista.

Olemassolevista metroista kaiken tarvittavan perustiedon saa kiireinenkin osoitteesta: www.urbanrail.net

Pari esimerkkiä kuitenkin metron rakentamisen _kesken_ jättämisestä ja korvaamisesta pikaraitiotien rakentamisella.
Lyon

Lyon muistuttanee eniten Helsinkiä.

Siellä metron mahdollisille laajennussuunnille on rakennettu ja rakennetaan metron sijasta raitiotielinjoja, myös nimenomaan pikalinjoille, esimerkiksi lentokenttäyhteydelle. Useat linjat olisi ollut mahdollista tehdä myös metrolinjaa jatkamalla tai haaroittamalla.

Metron käynnissä olevat rakentamissuunnitelmat ovat yksinomaan vaihtoyhteyksien luomista pikaraitiotie- ja paikallisjunaverkkoon.

Lyonin laajennussuunnitelmatAmsterdam

Amsterdamissa metron tarkoitus oli korvata raitiotiet kokonaan kuten monissa muissakin kaupungeissa.

Metroverkon rakentaminen aloitettiin alunperin halvimmaksi arvioidusta kaakon suunnan linjasta. Linjan suurten rakentamiskustannusten takia alkuperäisten metrolinjojen rakentaminen jäädytettiin. Lounas - keskusta - kaakko - linjasta lounaan suunnan osuutta ei koskaan rakennettu, ja itä - länsi - linjan pää jätettiin kaakon suunnan linjan osaksi.

Amsterdamissa linjat 50 ja 51 rakennettiin alkuperäisestä suunnitelmasta poiketen. 51 on osaksi metrorataa käyttävä pikaraitiotie ja 50 muuta verkkoa "kevyemmin" rakennettu metrolinja joka käyttää rautatiepengertä. Amsterdamiin on rakennettu viime vuosina myös pikaraitiotielinja 26 IJ:n varren uusille alueille.

Amsterdamissa toki on aloitettu metron ensimmäiseksi aioitun pohjois - eteläsuuntaisen linjan rakentaminen.Rotterdam

Rotterdamista on tässä ja muissakin ketjuissa ollut paljon puhetta. Rotterdamissa metron laajennushaarat on toteutettu kustannusten vuoksi pikaraitiotietyyppisinä, ja RandstadRail - ratkaisussa toisen metrolinjan jatko toteutetaan pikaraitiotietyyppisenäLos Angeles

Los Angelesissa metron (Red line) laajentamisen sijaan on rakennettu itään päin "Gold line" - pikaraitiotielinjaa. Linjakartan perusteella kysymys on nimenomaan metrolinjan korvaamisesta.

----------


## Compact

> Helsingin kokoomuslaisille ja demareille ei kelpaa rakentaa sinne raitiotietä heti yleiskaavan mukaan, vaan ehkä metro 20-30 vuotta myöhässä.


Tässähän poliittiset veljekset (en sano sisaret) eli niinsanotut  Autopuolue ja Metropuolue kulkevat yhdessä käsikynkkää, mutta arvioltani ainakin yli puolenvuosisataa maailman edistyksen perässä. Sanonpa vielä, että maailman kärkijoukon perässään nostattaman kiivaan kulun jälkeisen pölyn ja tomun sokaistuttamana kysyen: minne mennä? Eteenpäin, seisahtua vaiko takaisin? Etujoukot näkevät tulevan kehityksen kirkkaana, mutta jos ei ole siinä joukossa, niin jälkeenjääneille voi vain toivoa lisää uskallusta pyrkiä edessäolevan takuuvarman haparoinnin kautta kohti parempaa ja edistyksellisempää päämäärää. Elleivät tomuun pysähtyneet ole peräti jämähtäneinä jonnekin menneisyyteen, kenties 1960-lukulaisuuteen. Uusiutumiskyky pääkopan sisässä tuntuu toisinaan ja etenkin liikenneasioissa puuttuvan tyystin.

Kuvaavaa näiden poliittisten tahojen ajatusmaailmasta on myös ajankohtaisen presidentinvaalin asetelma: kummallakin on tarjolla työväen presidenttiehdokas. Kositaan ristiin-rastiin ja hämärrytetään oikeasti oikeita eroja. Liikenneasioissa tapaa samaa hämärryttämistä; tahallista, tahatonta, vakaumusta ja hui-jaa!

Mutta mitään edullisempaa, järkevämpää ja maailmallisesti katsottuna kehittyneempää liikennejärjestelmää yhteistuumin tahi erikseenkään ei vain saada aikaiseksi. Kulunut vinyylilevy on juuttunut viimeisen soiton jälkeen naksuttamaan sitä samaa, mistä jo puoli vuosisataa sitten yhdessä - silloisen näkemyksen mukaan oikein - sovittiin ja poliittisia tahoja tyydyttäneeseen linnarauhaan päästiin. Työläiset kun tykkäävät ajella maanalla ja lähiöissään kiivakkaasti kulkevalla punaisella metrolla, jotta porvarit pääsevät autoillaan katukuiluja myöten esikaupungeistaan keskustaan. Näinhän se suunnilleen taitaa mennä - tai meni ainakin omassa lapsuudessani, tuolloin muinoin. Poliittiset veljekset ovat kyllä väkeviä yhdessä ja huomioivat taiten myös toisensa. Me tavalliset puolueisiin kuulumattomat ja sitoutumattomat kansalaiset, kuten itse, katselemme vain voimattomina sivusta edusmiestemme hääräilyä. Jlf-aktiiveilla olisi muuten tietämystä, näitä joukkoliikenneasioita hoitamaan valituiksi tulleisiin päättäjiiin verrattuna, ainakin sata kertaa enemmän kuin on heillä, jotka jlf-aktiivit ovat näitä asioita päättämään valinneet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivät Karlsruhen duoratikatkaan painele maaseudulle 25 km/h keskinopeudella, kuten Strasbourgin katuratikat. Aivan kuten T-junia ei täällä liikennöidä kuin öisin, ja niilläkin keskinopeus on aivan jotain muuta kuin Strasbourgissa.


Tässä tuli nyt esimerkki erittäin perinteisestä harhasta sekoittaa keskinopeuden, vaunun nopeuden ja radan salliman nopeuden käsitteet. Tosin ei siitä voi kauheasti moittia, sillä myös YTV:n julkaisema Raideliikenteen visiot 2050 väittää otsa kirkkaana, ettei raitiovaunua voi käyttää pitkille etäisyyksille, koska sen nopeus on vain 20 km/h. Onneksi eivät ole tätä Karlsruhessa lukeneet, vaan ajavat itsepintaisesti 100 km:n päähän ratikalla. Ja vieläpä hyvällä matkustajamäärällä.

Elmo on oikeassa huomauttaessaan, että liikennöintinopeus eli keskinopeus voi olla korkea vain, jos asema- tai pysäkkiväli on pitkä. Juuri tämä onkin asian ydin. PERINTEISTEN junien, metrojen ja ratikoiden kohdalla syntyneet mielikuvat niiden nopeudesta johtuvatkin yksinomaan pysäkkitiheydestä. Junilla tavallisesti 2-5 km, metroilla 1-3 km ja ratikoilla 0,25-1 km.

Kun raitiovaunujen pysäkkivälit ovat olleen niin lyhyitä, ettei niiden välillä ehdi kiihdyttää kuin vaatimattomiin nopeuksiin, vaunut on tehty vaatimaatomalle huippunopeudelle, kuten 50-60 km/h. Metrojunien huippunopeudet ovat olleet samasta syystä 60-90 km/h ja "oikeiden" junien 80-140 km/h.

Karlsruhen ratikoiden huippunoeus on 100 km/h, ja ratalinjoilla ajetaan käytännössä 90-95 km/h. Mutta katuverkolla erilliskaistalla 60-80 km/h, autoliikenteen kanssa 50-60 km/h ja kävelykadulla 20 km/h. Mikä siis onkaan ratikan nopeus? Se on sitä, minkä rata ja ympäristö sallivat. Ei ole mitään kiinteää nopeutta, kuten 16, 20 tai 25 km/h. Tilanne on aivan sama kuin busseilla, joista kukaan ei väitä, että ne ovat yhtä hitaita kuin ratikat, vaikka keskustassa usein ovat ratikkaa paljon hitaampiakin.

Strasbousrgissa eivät ratikat ajele rautateillä - vielä. Kun ne ajavat vain katuverkolla ja kävelyalueella, koko liikenteen keskinopeudeksi on laskettu 21 km/h. Helsingin metrot ajavat esikaupunkialueella pidempiä asemavälejä kuin keskustassa. Jos vain halutaan, voidaan laskea HKL-metrollekin kaksi nopeutta: Sörnäisistä länteen ja Sörnäisistä itään.

Paremman käsityksen joukkoliikenteen nopeudesta antaakin ajattelu toisin päin. Hyvin suunniteltu joukkoliikenne palvelee siten, että pysäkiltä toiselle matka kestää minuutin. Tämä pätee varsin hyvin esimerkiksi Strasbourgissa, mutta jopa Helsingin ratikassa ja metrossa keskustassa. Jos haluaa hieman pyöritellä matikkaa, voi laskeskella kiihtyvyyksiä ja mahdollisia nopeuksia pysäkkivälin vaihdellessa ja kas, niin se vain on, että minuutin nyrkkisääntö pätee aika hyvin noin 300 metristä vajaaseen kilometriin. Ja tämä onkin se vaihteluväli, joka on käyttökelpoinen kävelyetäisyydellä palvelevalle joukkoliikenteelle.

Kun pysäkkiväli kasvaa kilometrien luokkaan, sääntö ei enää pädekään. Mutta eipä silloin voida puhua myöskään välittömästä joukkoliikenteen palvelusta, sillä kukaan ei kävele parin kilometrin välillä oleville asemille kuin asemien läheltä. Kun sitten ryhdytään arvioimaan joukkoliikenteellä tehtyyn matkaan kuluvaa kokonaisaikaa, huomataankin, ettei asemavälin kasvattaminen paljoa iloa tuokaan. Se, mikä harvan asemavälin nopeudessa voitetaan, hävitään reilusti liitynnässä ja vaihtamisessa. Ja tämä johtaa siis siihen, ettei suunnilleen alle 15 km:n matkoja pysty liityntäliikenteellä ja nopealla osamatkalla nopeuttamaan.

Siis summa summarum tästä. Valistunut nykyaikainen joukkoliikenneoppi onkin, että vaihtoja on vältettävä, sen sijaan on panostettava saavutettavuuteen. Se merkitsee laajaa verkkoa ja tiheätä pysäkkitarjontaa. Tietenkään pysäkkejä ei kannata sijoittaa tarpeettomasti, ja pitkien luonnollisten pysäkkivälien vuoksi vaunun on syytä pystyä myös suureen nopeuteen. Ja juuri näin nykyaikaiset ratikat tehdään, ja Karlsruhe on siitä hyvä malli.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä tuli nyt esimerkki erittäin perinteisestä harhasta sekoittaa keskinopeuden, vaunun nopeuden ja radan salliman nopeuden käsitteet.


Millä tavalla muka sotkin? Tarkoitukseni oli sanoa, että keskinopeutta voidaan kasvattaa vain linjanopeutta kasvattamalla ja pysäkkiväliä harventamalla (radan sallimasta huippunopeudesta ei ole hyötyä, jollei sillä voida oikeasti ajaa). Ja sitä enemmän sitä joudutaan tekemään, mitä kauemmas mennään. (Vaunun nopeutta en mielestäni maininnut ollenkaan, eikä se ole olennaista, sen voi aina olettaa olevan optimaalisin mahdollinen.)

Sanoin, että Karlsruhessa tuskin ajetaan kauas maaseudulle samalla keskinopeudella kuin Strasbourgissa keskustassa, koska yhteys ei olisi kilpailukykyinen samalla pysäkkivälillä ja linjanopeudella kuin Strasbourgin kaduilla. Siksi duoratikan esiin ottaminen oli aivan turhaa, koska ei riipu siitä, onko väline metro vai duoratikka, jos halutaan ajaa yli 20 km:n päähän. Tiheästä pysäkkivälistä on pakko luopua jossain kohtaa linjaa, ja linjanopeutta kasvattaa paremmalla eristyksellä. Toisin sanoen Sipooseen asti mentäessä ei voida välillä pysähtyä paljonkaan useammin kuin nykyisinkään (oli asemien nykyinen sijottelu hyvää tai ei), mentiin sinne sitten metrolla tai duoratikalla. Duoratikka ei tarjoa nopean, kauas ulottuvan linjan keskivaiheilla yhtään sen parempaa palvelua kuin metrokaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kun suunnitellaan kaupunkiliikennettä, pikaosuuksilla voidaan nopeuttaa siirtymämatkoja pitkien linjojen ääripisteistä keskukseen.

Pikaosuuksilla ei kuitenkaan voida korvata kaupunkirakenteen peruspalvelua tihein pysäkein. Tämä todettiin sinänsä jo Smith&Polvisen liikennesuunnitelmassa 1968, mutta on sen jälkeen ilmeisesti unohtunut. 

Helsingin metron virhe on siinä, että myös "perusosuuksilla" pysäkkiväli on "pikaosuuden" pysäkkiväli. Lisäksi joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa toteutettavan "pikaosuuden" (Esim. Sipoon tai Hakunilan metro) on jätetty toteuttamatta tarpeellisia pysäkkejä kuten Kurkimäen pysäkki.

Oikea tapa toteuttaa pikaliikenne on joko ohjata pikaosuus toista reittiä ohi paikallispysäkkien (kuten esim. Karlsruhessa tehdään joillakin reiteillä) tai toteuttaa paikallispysäkit ja pikalinjalle ohitusraiteet (kuten New Yorkin metrossa tai R - junilla) tai toteuttaa pikalinja joka vain ohittaa osan pysäkkejä (kuten Karlsruhen Eilzug-linjat).

Pitäisi myös ymmärtää, että korkea keskinopeus ei ole itseisarvoisesti tavoiteltava.  Oikea tavoite on korkea nopeus ovelta ovelle. Useimmiten se saadaan parhaiten toteutettua riittävän tiheällä perusosuuden pysäkkivälillä.

Jos "Sipoon metro" joskus toteutetaan, on järkevin ratkaisu että pisimmälle menevät vuorot ohittavat osan muun linjan pysäkeistä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos "Sipoon metro" joskus toteutetaan, on järkevin ratkaisu että pisimmälle menevät vuorot ohittavat osan muun linjan pysäkeistä.


Yksi tapa, joka on samalla minun "suositukseni", olisi toteuttaa se HELI-radan avulla, eli LähiJunana. Sama juttu lännessä, Länsimetroa en jatkaisi edes 2050-luvulla Kirkkonummelle, vaikka siellä maankäyttöä raskasta raideliikennettä suosivammaksi joskus mahdollisesti lähdettäisiin kehittämään. Yli 20 minuutin matka muovipenkeillä ei ainakaan enää minua houkuttelisi. Realiteetit huomioiden itämetrossa ei voitaisi "ohitella" muita kuin korkeintaan Kulosaaren ja Siilitien asemat. Aikasäästö sillä keinolla lienee kahden minuutin suuruusluokkaa enintään eli toisin sanoen "ei mitään". Toki Helsingin metron istuimet voi aina jossain vaiheessa uusia (=korvata pehmeämmillä), mikäli yli 20 minuuttia muovi-istuimella tuhoaa jonkun istumalihakset   :Wink: 
Eri "nopeuksilla" kulkevista kaupunkijunista on kokemuksia kotimaankin osalta. Ihan jo Tikkurilan - Keravan kaupunkiradalla on junaryhmiä, joilla pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen osuudella Hki - Tikkurila poikkeaa junaryhmien välillä. Yhä useammin on muuten viime aikoina alkanut esiintyä vaatimuksia / suosituksia yhteinäistää ne kaikilla asemilla pysähtyviksi N- ja / I-juniksi. Käsittääkseni ensi kesänä pyhäliikenteessä tähän ollaankin menossa. 
Tiheästi liikennöidyllä osuudella nopeilla junilla on pyrkimys ottaa hidas kiinni. Täysin samoja raiteita kulkevilla junilla ei siis voi olla pitkällä osuudella kovin suuria keskinopeuseroja. Lisäksi jossain reitin kohdassa vuorojen tasavälisyydestä joudutaan tinkimään. Tikkurilan kaupunkiradalla erinopeuksisuus on toteteutettu varsin onnistuneesti. Paineet systeemin osittaiseksi purkamiseksi johtunevat varsinkin säästöjen edellyttämästä kokonaisvuorotarjonnan vähentämisestä, mutta toisaalta kohtuullisen palvelun säilyttämisestä samaan aikaan hiljaisemmillakin asemilla.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Voitaisiinhan metroradalle Sipoon ja Kirkkonummen laajennuksia varten hankkia pisimmille vuoroille ihan pehmeäpenkkistä kalustoa. Jotenkin Sipooseen metron pidennys kuulostaisi järkevämmältä kuin lähijunan, sillä se tulee valmiiksi Mellunmäkeen. (Järkevämmänhän ei tarvitse olla järkevä)  8)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voitaisiinhan metroradalle Sipoon ja Kirkkonummen laajennuksia varten hankkia pisimmille vuoroille ihan pehmeäpenkkistä kalustoa. Jotenkin Sipooseen metron pidennys kuulostaisi järkevämmältä kuin lähijunan, sillä se tulee valmiiksi Mellunmäkeen. (Järkevämmänhän ei tarvitse olla järkevä)  8)


Istuinten pehmustaminen olisi ajankohtaista jo Espoonkin laajennusaikeiden johdosta...
Mikäli HELIstä ei tule yhtään mitään, niin sitten Sipoon metro muuttuisi hyvinkin mielekkääksi, olettaen tietenkin maankäytön suunnittelun otettavan alusta pitäen projektiin mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millä tavalla muka sotkin? Tarkoitukseni oli sanoa, että keskinopeutta voidaan kasvattaa vain linjanopeutta kasvattamalla ja pysäkkiväliä harventamalla (radan sallimasta huippunopeudesta ei ole hyötyä, jollei sillä voida oikeasti ajaa).


Et sotkenutkaan. Kirjoitinkin, että huomautit aivan oikein liikennöintinopeuden voivan olla korkea vain pitkillä asemaväleillä. Mutta usein ja myös virallisissa papereissa väitetään, että ratikka on AINA hidas ja metro on AINA nopea. Siinä ollaan väärässä, kuten sinäkin osoitit.




> Tiheästä pysäkkivälistä on pakko luopua jossain kohtaa linjaa, ja linjanopeutta kasvattaa paremmalla eristyksellä. Toisin sanoen Sipooseen asti mentäessä ei voida välillä pysähtyä paljonkaan useammin kuin nykyisinkään (oli asemien nykyinen sijottelu hyvää tai ei), mentiin sinne sitten metrolla tai duoratikalla. Duoratikka ei tarjoa nopean, kauas ulottuvan linjan keskivaiheilla yhtään sen parempaa palvelua kuin metrokaan.


Duoratikan etu metroon nähden on, että se voi olla pitkillä etäisyyksillä nopeampi käyttäessään junaratoja ja niiden metroa harvempia asemavälejä. Ja ylipäätään duoratikalla voidaan liikennöidä pitkiä matkoja, kuten kaupunkien välejä. Metroratoja ei ole varaa rakentaa kovin pitkiksi, eikä metrolla liikennöinti kannata, kun muutaman minuutin vuoroväli on täysin turha. Metrojunia voi toki tehdä suuremmallekin nopeudelle kuin 80-90 km/h, mutta käytännössä on harvoin tehty, kun siitä ei ole hyötyä keskustaverkoilla. Lisäksi metrovaunujen sisustus ei tavallisesti sovellu pitkään matkustamiseen.

Pitkien metroratojen tekeminen ei kannata, koska niillä ei ole muuta käyttöä. Duoratikan ideahan on siinä, että sille ei tarvita esim. kaupunkien välillä omaa rataa, vaan ajetaan jo muusta syystä tehdyllä radalla. Metrojunilla tämä on harvoin mahdollista, koska junien laitureita ei voi käyttää, vaikka junat tehtäisiin 2-virtajärjestelmälle.

Tämä kaikki kiteytyy oikeastaan siihen, että metro sellaisena kuin me sen ymmärrämme on erittäin joustamaton. Metroissa on optimoitu vain kapasiteetin maksimointi, sillä sitä varten metrot on alun perin kehitetty. Junat ovat keskustojen ulkopuolelle ja keskustojen välille suuntautuvissa matkoissa monin verroin parempia, koska järjestelmä on joustava. Kuten Helsingin lähiliikenne, jossa etäälle pääsy on nopeutettu järjestämällä erikseen usein ja harvoin pysähtyvät junat. Metrolla tätä ei voi tehdä, kun radat on rakennettu niin, ettei ole mahdollisuutta ohittaa seisovaa junaa.

Duoraitiovaunu on kaikkein joustavin, koska sillä on sekä junan joustavat ominaisuudet että mahdollisuus tulla vaihdotta katuverkolle. Sama joustavuushan on bussilla, mutta käytännössä bussi kärsii muusta liikenteestä. Duoratikka voi toimia kuten bussi, joka ajaa osan matkaa moottoritietä. Duoratikan "moottoritie" voi olla rautatie. Rautatieosuuden molemmissa päissä duoratikka ajaa katuverkolle ja hoitaa jakelun ja poiminnan ilman liityntäliikenteen haittoja.

Antero

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Duoraitiovaunu on kaikkein joustavin, koska sillä on sekä junan joustavat ominaisuudet että mahdollisuus tulla vaihdotta katuverkolle. Sama joustavuushan on bussilla, mutta käytännössä bussi kärsii muusta liikenteestä. Duoratikka voi toimia kuten bussi, joka ajaa osan matkaa moottoritietä. Duoratikan "moottoritie" voi olla rautatie. Rautatieosuuden molemmissa päissä duoratikka ajaa katuverkolle ja hoitaa jakelun ja poiminnan ilman liityntäliikenteen haittoja.


Toistan taas edellisessä viestissäni mainitsemia asioita. Poliittiset olosuhteet ovat tällä hetkellä niin, ettei seuraavan kymmenen vuoden aikana voida saada päätöstä mistään muusta runkoyhteydestä Etelä-Espooseen kuin raskasmetrosta. Ei auta duoraitiovaunun paremmuus tässä. 

On väärin uskoa, että esimerkiksi Jokerista voitaisiin tehdä päätös vuonna 2006. Joukkoliikennehankkeet tarvitsevat Suomen tämänhetkisissä polittisissa oloissa todella pitkän väännön, joka Länsimetrossa saattaa olla jo lähellä loppusuoraa.

----------


## JE

En usko että Antero viittasi duoratikalla Espoon tapaukseen, rautatien hyödyntämisestä ei olisi tässä tapauksessa mitään hyötyä.

On totta, että Jokerin toteutuminen ei välttämättä mitenkään kovin nopea prosessi ole, ja Viirallakin lienee vielä joku matka toteutusasteelle. Mutta pidän edelleen melko masentavana ajatusta, että Espoon raskasmetro olisi ainoa toteutuskelpoinen ratkaisu. Sen hinta on melkein puoli miljardia euroa, eli suomennettuna yli lähemmäs kolme miljardia markkaa. Minun puolestani sen summan voi länsimetroon laittaa, jos Etelä-Espoo rakennetaan sen mukaisesti, mutta tahdonpa vain nähdä sen päivän jona Espoon kaupunki on valmis osuutensa maksamaan.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen Sami kanssasi samaa mieltä poliittisesta ilmapiiristä. Mutta taloudellinen realismi menee poliittisen edelle - aina.

Poliittisessa myötätuulessa olevat hankkeet etenevät silloin, kun on löysää rahaa. Silloin on rahaa tehdä mitä halutaan.

Nykyinen tilanne ei ole sellainen, vaan nyt eletään niukkuudessa. Silloin tehdään vain sitä, mikä on pakko.

Länsimetron tekeminen ei ole millään tavoin pakko, sen me tiedämme jokainen tällä foorumilla, kuin myös Helsingin ja Espoon valtuustoissa. Se tiedetään myös Eduskunnassa, vaikka metrofanaatikot ovatkin muokanneet mielikuvaa, jonka mukaan valtiolla on jo rahasäkki odottamassa.

Niukkuuden tilanteessa asiat on pakko panna järjestykseen rahan mitalla. Kunhan vain lasketaan oikein, Raide-Jokeri osoittautuu hankkeeksi, josta on jotain hyötyä jopa niin paljon, että siitä voi tulla jonkinlainen pakko taistelussa joukkoliikenteen talouden kanssa. Sillä ainoa keino alentaa joukkoliikenteen kuluja ja nostaa tuloja on bussiliikenteen korvaaminen raitioteillä.

Valtion näkökulmasta menee Marjarata edelle länsimetrosta. Sen vuoksi, että siinä on kysymys vastaavasta hankkeesta kuin Martinlaakson radan kohdalla. Eli ollaan toteuttamassa uutta maankäyttöä, jonne on joka tapauksessa rakennettava liikenneyhteydet. Lyhyt jatko Vantaankoskelta täyttää todellisen tarpeen, yhteys lentokentälle voidaan jättää rakentamatta, koska sitä ei ole pakko tehdä. Silloin valtion vaihtoehtoina ovat kaksi suunnilleen samanhintaista kohdetta, länsimetron tuki, joka ei ole pakko tai Vantaanlakson jatko, joka uuden maankäytön kannalta on tietynlainen pakko.

En myöskään usko, että talous tästä yhtäkkiä löystyisi. Me elämme nykyään maailmanlaajuisessa markkinataloudessa, jossa ei vaihdeta keskinkertaista laatua alihintaiseen öljyyn. Herkku-urakoista ei enää sovita saunan lauteilla. Järjettömän kallista metrourakkaa ei enää voi perustella edes työllisyyden hoitona tai kotimaisen teollisuuden tukena. Todennäköisesti nekin rahat valuisivat enenevässä määrin ulkomaille, kuten jo nyt Olkiluodon laajennuksessa ja kohta alkavassa Turun viimeisessä moottoritieurakassa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Sillä ainoa keino alentaa joukkoliikenteen kuluja ja nostaa tuloja on bussiliikenteen korvaaminen raitioteillä.


Ai on vai? Ei kuulosta ainakaan kovin objektiiviseltä näkemykseltä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Edellisiin viesteihin kaksi erillistä kommenttia.

1. Rahan riittävyys ja rahoitus

Kaikesta huolimatta investointien infrastruktuuriin pitää - Suomessakin - olla edes jollakin tavoin tuottavia. Muuten joko poliittiset elimet rahoittajina tai valtiota ja kuntia rahoittavat investointipankit eivät myönnä rahoitusta.

Kannattaa ymmärtää, että nykyisin laman jälkeen ei ole olemassa Säästöpankkeja eli pankkeja, jotka antavat edullista rahoitusta selvittämättä rahoitettavan hankkeen kannattavuutta. Länsimetroinvestointi on niin suuri, että sen kannattavuutta arvioivat myös kansainväliset pankit, joilla on kokemusta kansainvälisistä raideliikennehankkeista. Niille on hyvin helposti selvää, että Länsimetron hyödyt ja matkustajamäärät ovat investointiin nähden aivan pienet - nehän ovat rahoittaneet muita kaupunkiraideliikennehankkeita.

Länsimetro menee joka tapauksessa investointipankkienkin arvioitavaksi, koska vaikka lainaa ei haettaisikaan suoraan siihen, se vaikuttaa kuitenkin Helsingin ja Espoon luottokelpoisuuteen muissa lainoissa.

Tietysti Länsimetroonkin voidaan saada lainaa. Siihen voidaan kuitenkin saada vain samankaltaista rahoitusta kuin E18-tiehen tai Lahdentiehen - eli lainaa, jossa kaikki riskit ovat Helsingillä, Espoolla ja Suomen valtiolla. Todellista yksityisrahoitusta Länsimetroon voidaan saada vain kioskitiloihin ja mainosräkkeihin.

Infrastruktuuri-investoinnit voivat joko olla kannattavia:
Liiketaloudellisesti eli kaupallisten tulojen ja menojen erotus lisääntyy niin paljon, että investointi on kannattava. (esimerkiksi Helsingin tietyt raitiotielaajennukset)Kunnallistaloudellisesti eli kunnan maksujen ja verojen sekä menojen erotus lisääntyy niin paljon että investointi on kannattava. (esimerkiksi seutulipputuen perustelut tai pikaraitiotie Turun seudulla kiinteistötalous huomioiden)."Yhteiskuntataloudellisesti" eli erilaisten arvoperusteisten haittojen ja hyötyjen yhteissumma paranee niin paljon että investointi on kannattava.Suomen olosuhteissa metrotasoinen tai moottoritietasoinen liikenne-investointi voi ylipäätään olla kannattava vain "yhteiskuntataloudellisesti".

Suomessa yhteiskuntataloudellisissa laskelmissa käytettävät arvot ovat kyseenalaisia, kuten aikaisemmissa keskusteluissa on käynyt ilmi. Niissä otetaan huomioon tekijöitä, joiden olemassaolo on kyseenalainen (kuten autoilijan aikasäästöt tieinvestoinnissa) ja jätetään huomiotta tekijöitä, joiden olemassaolo on huomattavasti todennäköisempi (esimerkiksi joukkoliikenne-investoinnin tuottama tehokkaampi ja viihtyisämpi kaupunkirakenne).

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on ilmoittanut, että tiehankkeiden yhteiskuntataloudellisen laskennan metodiikkaa ei pidä käyttää joukkoliikennehankkeiden arviointiin.

Kuitenkin tälläkin metodiikalla on havaittu että:
Länsimetron hyöty/kustannussuhde saatiin positiiviseksi vain laskelmaa manipuloimalla. Laskelmissa käytettiin 30 vuoden jäännösarvona 50% ja korkokantana 5% tai 3% (useimmiten käytetty 6%). Lisäksi laskelmissa oli (todennäköisesti tahattomasti) arvioitu metron käyttökustannukset noin  50-60% todellisista käyttämällä 4-akselisen vaunun käyttökustannusta 8 - akselisen vaunun käyttökustannuksena.  Hyöty/kustannussuhde oli 1,05-1,06.
(Laskelmat: Länsimetro Ruoholahti - Matinkylä tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvitys, s.45-46Marja-radan hyöty / kustannussuhde oli 1,5.Tampereen pikaraitiotien hyöty / kustannussuhen oli noin 3,2Syy hyöty / kustannussuhteen muutokseen on aivan yksinkertainen: Marja-rata ja Tampereen hanke ovat kustannustehokkaampia eli tuottavat enemmän joukkoliikennepalveluita pienemmällä investoinnilla.

2. Joukkoliikenteen kannattavuuden parantaminen

Antero totesi provokatiivisesti:




> Sillä ainoa keino alentaa joukkoliikenteen kuluja ja nostaa tuloja on bussiliikenteen korvaaminen raitioteillä.


Bussiliikenteen korvaaminen raitiotiellä ei varmasti ole ainoa keino alentaa joukkoliikenteen kuluja. Joukkoliikenne-etuudet ovat myös keino alentaa kuluja ja lisätä tuloja. Toimivien joukkoliikenne-etuuksien toteuttaminen Helsingissä on kuitenkin foorumilla tyrmätty varsin laajasti "poliittisiin realtiteetteihin" vedoten.

Syöttöliikenneperiaatteella toteutettava raskas raideliikenne kuten kaupunkiradat ja Länsimetro, ovat toki keino alentaa joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksia. Niiden ongelmana ovat kuitenkin jättimäiset investoinnit ja korkeat kiinteistökulut kuten asemien ylläpito.  Helsingin metron "kiinteistöpalvelut" maksavat noin 13 miljoonaa euroa / v kun metron liikennöintikustannus on noin 17 miljoonaa euroa / v.

Lisäksi raskas raideliikenne ei olennaisesti lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja tuloja. 452 miljoonaa euroa maksava Länsimetro houkuttelee tuoremman tiedon (www.raidevya.fi) mukaan nykytilanteeseen verrattuna noin 5000 matkustajaa lisää päivässä, eli 1,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa. Saman verran kuin yksi kohtuullisen hyvin kuormitettu bussilinja!  

Vaikka bussien korvaaminen raitiotiellä ei olisikaan ainoa keino alentaa joukkoliikenteen menoja ja lisätä tuloja, se vaikuttaa kuitenkin todennäköisesti kustannustehokkaimmalta keinolta.

----------


## aki

> Helsingin metron virhe on siinä, että myös "perusosuuksilla" pysäkkiväli on "pikaosuuden" pysäkkiväli. Lisäksi joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa toteutettavan "pikaosuuden" (Esim. Sipoon tai Hakunilan metro) on jätetty toteuttamatta tarpeellisia pysäkkejä kuten Kurkimäen pysäkki.


Muistaakseni Kurkimäkeenkin suunniteltiin asemaa silloin kun Mellunmäen haaraa suunniteltiin mutta olisiko ollut niin ettei matkustajamäärät olleet riittäviä ja liityntäliikenne Kontulaan ja Itäkeskukseen todettiin kustannuksiltaan halvemmaksi. Kurkimäen asema tuskin koskaan toteutuu sillä alue on jo niin tiivis ettei sinne enää lisärakentamista sovi. Pysäkkivälit tulevat entisestään lyhenemään kun Kalasataman ja Roihupellon asemat valmistuvat, itse en kyllä ymmärrä Roihupellon aseman tarkoitusta koska alueellahan on ainoastaan teollisuutta ja uusi ostosparatiisi "Lanterna". Aseman käyttöaste varsinkin iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin tulee olemaan erittäin pieni. mielestäni nykyiset bussilinjat 58,58B,80 ja jokeri riittäisivät aivan hyvin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikesta huolimatta investointien infrastruktuuriin pitää - Suomessakin - olla edes jollakin tavoin tuottavia. Muuten joko poliittiset elimet rahoittajina tai valtiota ja kuntia rahoittavat investointipankit eivät myönnä rahoitusta.


Suomessa on tehty ja tehdään edelleen lukemattomia infrainvestointeja, jotka ovat yhteiskuntataloudellisesti jopa tappiollisia. Yleisin syy niiden tekemiseen taitaa olla aluepolitiikka. Poliittisilla päättäjillä ei ole oikeastaan mitään rationaalisuutta toteutettavia hankkeita valittaessa.

Niin kauan kun hankkeen kannattavuus ei vaikuta lainanottajan maksukykyyn, ei kannattavuus vaikuta lainanantajien päätöksiin. Lainanottaja on kaupunki, ei jokin yksittäinen hanke, ja lainan antaja tarkastelee kaupungin maksukykyä, vaikka itse lainaraha kaadettaisiin kaivoon.

Yksityisrahoituskin on täysin mahdollinen hankkeen kannattavuudesta riippumatta, koska hankkeen toteuttava yksityinen saa kuitenkin korvauksensa kaupungeilta, ei suoraan hankkeesta tulevista hyödyistä.

Loppujen lopuksi taloudellinen vastuu hankkeesta jää aina kaupungeille (ja valtiolle sen rahoitusosuuden verran). Erilaisilla rahoitusjärjestelyillä rahoitus voidaan hoitaa niin, että kaupungit maksavat hankkeen vasta siinä vaiheessa kun sen hyödytkin realisoituvat. Jos hanke on kaupunkien suoran talouden osalta vähänkin kannattava, eivät kaupunkien nettomenot kasva yhtään, vaikka hankkeen rakentamiseen olisi käytetty kuinka paljon hyvänsä rahaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kurkimäen asemasta:
Myllypuro - Kontula - Mellunmäki - osuutta rakennettiin metroskandaalin jälkimainingeissa äärimmäisen tiukalla budjetilla. Siksi siitä karsittiin kaikki mahdollinen. Sen vuoksi Myllypuron ja Kontulan asemia on jouduttu jälkikäteen paikkailemaan.On varsin mielenkiintoista, jos liityntäbussiliikenne Kontulaan ja Myllypuroon on todella halvempaa kuin yksi metroasema. Silloin koko liityntäperiaatetta perusteltaneen varsin pienillä marginaaleilla. Kuvannee myös hyvin metron kokonaiskustannuksia, että liityntäliikenne on halvempaa kuin metroasema. Toki esim. 2 bussin kokopäivävuorot (n. 600 000 e / v) ovat noin 6% 10 miljoonasta eurosta joka lienee Helsingin metrossa teoreettisen halvimman mahdollisen aseman hinta.1980-luvun alussa sovelletut laskentamenetelmät voivat olla vielä nykyisiäkin mielenkiintoisemmat. Todennäköisesti Kontulasta ja Mellunmäestä tulevien matkustajien 30 sekunnin aikasäästölle on laskettu varsin iso arvo.Jos 3000 asukkaan Kurkimäki on liian pieni väestöpohja metroasemalle, miten sitten ylipäätään suomalaiseen lähiörakenteeseen voidaan rakentaa metroa?!?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Niin kauan kun hankkeen kannattavuus ei vaikuta lainanottajan maksukykyyn, ei kannattavuus vaikuta lainanantajien päätöksiin.


Sinulla on kovin ruusuinen kuva lainanantajien toiminnasta. Kyllä hankkeiden kannattavuus tarkastellaan, eikä lainaa anneta mihin tahansa.

Lisäksi esimerkiksi Länsimetro vaikuttaa myös maksukykyyn. Sen liikennöintikustannukset, kiinteistökulut ja liityntäbussiliikenteen kulut on maksettava. Todennäköisesti ne ovat isompi potti kuin edeltävän bussiliikenteen eli heikentävät kannattavuutta.




> Yksityisrahoituskin on täysin mahdollinen hankkeen kannattavuudesta riippumatta, koska hankkeen toteuttava yksityinen saa kuitenkin korvauksensa kaupungeilta, ei suoraan hankkeesta tulevista hyödyistä.


Yksityisrahoitusmalleja on monia.

Suomessa suurissa infrahankkeissa on toteutettu vain mallia, jossa kaupunki tai valtio sopii erittäin kalliista osamaksusta, jolla se maksaa "yksityisrahoittajalle" tämän ottamat lainat ja muut kulut. Tämä siksi, että rahoitusta ei voida hoitaa tuloilla.

Yksityisrahoitusmalleja on monia muitakin.

Esimerkiksi bussi- ja raitiovaunukatokset saadaan Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Helsinkiin "ilmaiseksi" eli JCDecaux rahoittaa katosinvestoinnin ja ylläpidon kokonaan mainostuloilla. Helsinki sovelsi samaa mallia Mannejen hankintaan.

Turun, Helsingin ja YTV:n bussit puolestaan hankitaan joko kokonaishankintana kilpailutusten yhteydessä, jolloin sovitaan päivähinnasta eli pääomakorvauksesta. Turun liikennelaitoksessa puolestaan kaikki kalusto on nykyisin jälkiliisattua eli myyty liisareille.
Tämä on mahdollista, koska kalustokuluista pääosa maksetaan todellisuudessa kuitenkin lipputuloilla. 

Jos Turkuun, Helsinkiin tai Tampereelle rakennetaan pikaraitiotieitä, merkittäviä osia kokonaisuudesta voidaan kattaa todellisilla tulovirroilla: lipputuloilla, mainostuloilla, kaupunkien kiinteistöbisneksen eri tuloilla, lisääntyneillä kiinteistövero- ym. tuloilla. Sen vuoksi niitten osalta aivan erilaiset rahoitusmallit ovat mahdollisia kuin Länsimetrolle.




> Loppujen lopuksi taloudellinen vastuu hankkeesta jää aina kaupungeille (ja valtiolle sen rahoitusosuuden verran). Erilaisilla rahoitusjärjestelyillä rahoitus voidaan hoitaa niin, että kaupungit maksavat hankkeen vasta siinä vaiheessa kun sen hyödytkin realisoituvat.


Yksityisrahoitusmalleja on monia. Riskiä voidaan jakaa rahoittajan ja julksien vallan kesken monin tavoin.

Länsimetro, Lahden moottoritie ja E18 ovat vain siitä huonoja hankkeita, että niissä on mahdollinen vain malli, jossa valtio ja kunnat ottavat koko riskin.

Parhaimmillaan yksityisrahoitusmalli voi olla "toimilupamalli", jossa yhtiö ottaa koko taloudellisen riskin. Turun, Helsingin ja Viipurin raitiotiet toteutettiin aikanaan näin. Tämä ei tosin toteudu nykyisellä reaalisella lipunhinnalla.




> Jos hanke on kaupunkien suoran talouden osalta vähänkin kannattava, eivät kaupunkien nettomenot kasva yhtään, vaikka hankkeen rakentamiseen olisi käytetty kuinka paljon hyvänsä rahaa.


Ei se kuule näin mene. Jotta hanke on kaupunkien suoran talouden kannalta kannattava, siinä pitää olla saman suuruiset tai suuremmat sisään tuleva tulovirrat (lipputulot, mainossopimustulot, kiinteistöjen myynti ja vuokraus, kiinteistövero, muut verot ja maksut jne.) kuin menovirrat (liikennöintikulut, infrakulut, kiinteistöjen ylläpito jne.)

Investoinnin takaisinmaksu menee samoista julkisista varoista kuin muutkin menot.

Länsimetron ongelma on nimenomaan siinä, että siinä todennäköisesti mitkään yhteenlasketut todelliset tulovirrat eivät ylitä kokonaismenovirtaa (investointi + liikennöinti + kiinteistöjen ylläpito + lisävero- ja maksutulot).

----------


## kuukanko

> Sinulla on kovin ruusuinen kuva lainanantajien toiminnasta. Kyllä hankkeiden kannattavuus tarkastellaan, eikä lainaa anneta mihin tahansa.
> 
> Lisäksi esimerkiksi Länsimetro vaikuttaa myös maksukykyyn. Sen liikennöintikustannukset, kiinteistökulut ja liityntäbussiliikenteen kulut on maksettava. Todennäköisesti ne ovat isompi potti kuin edeltävän bussiliikenteen eli heikentävät kannattavuutta.


Toki länsimetro vaikuttaa Helsingin ja Espoon kaupunkien maksukykyyn, tosin aivan marginaalisesti. Espoonkin vuosibudjetti on yhteensä yli miljardin. Jos länsimetron Espoon osuuden lainanhoitoon käytetään vuodessa vaikka 15 miljoonaa, on sekin vain reilu prosentti koko budjetista.

Kuten edellisessä viestissäni kirjoitin, lainanottaja on kaupunki, ei länsimetrohanke. Siksi lainan antajat arvioivat kaupungin maksukykyä ja metro on vain pieni osa siitä. Lainan antajat eivät näe lainaa minään metrolainana, jos ei kaupunki mene sitä sellaisena markkinoimaan.




> Esimerkiksi bussi- ja raitiovaunukatokset saadaan Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Helsinkiin "ilmaiseksi" eli JCDecaux rahoittaa katosinvestoinnin ja ylläpidon kokonaan mainostuloilla. Helsinki sovelsi samaa mallia Mannejen hankintaan.
> 
> Turun, Helsingin ja YTV:n bussit puolestaan hankitaan joko kokonaishankintana kilpailutusten yhteydessä, jolloin sovitaan päivähinnasta eli pääomakorvauksesta. Turun liikennelaitoksessa puolestaan kaikki kalusto on nykyisin jälkiliisattua eli myyty liisareille.
> Tämä on mahdollista, koska kalustokuluista pääosa maksetaan todellisuudessa kuitenkin lipputuloilla.


Edellä olevista tapauksista Mannejen hankinta ei nähdäkseni ollut yksityisrahoitusta. Helsinki osti Mannet täysin omalla rahallaan ja myi sitten vain jälkikäteen mainossopimukset, joista saadaan tuloja hankintahinnan verran. Yksityiset eivät kuitenkaan sinänsä ostaneet Manneja suoraan eli kyse ei ole yksityisrahoituksesta.

Bussien hankkiminen kaupungin käyttöön maksamalla liikennöitsijälle pääomakorvausta ei sinänsä liity mitenkään siihen, saako kaupunki maksettua kalustokulut lipputuloilla. Helsingissähän lipputuloilla ei saada katettua puoliakaan bussiliikenteen kustannuksista.




> Parhaimmillaan yksityisrahoitusmalli voi olla "toimilupamalli", jossa yhtiö ottaa koko taloudellisen riskin. Turun, Helsingin ja Viipurin raitiotiet toteutettiin aikanaan näin. Tämä ei tosin toteudu nykyisellä reaalisella lipunhinnalla.


Tätähän on esim. bussiliikenteessä käytettävä liikennelupajärjestelmä. Siinä on nähty, että kun koko taloudellinen riski jätetään yksityiselle, kiinnostaa yksityistä vain voiton maksimointi lyhyellä aikavälillä, ei joukkoliikenteen yhteiskunnalliset tehtävät.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut kuukanko
> 
> Jos hanke on kaupunkien suoran talouden osalta vähänkin kannattava, eivät kaupunkien nettomenot kasva yhtään, vaikka hankkeen rakentamiseen olisi käytetty kuinka paljon hyvänsä rahaa.
> 
> 
> Ei se kuule näin mene.


Vaan miten sitten? Kaupungin nettomenot jotenkin mystisesti kasvavat, jos suorat tulot kasvavat enemmän kuin menot?




> Länsimetron ongelma on nimenomaan siinä, että siinä todennäköisesti mitkään yhteenlasketut todelliset tulovirrat eivät ylitä kokonaismenovirtaa (investointi + liikennöinti + kiinteistöjen ylläpito + lisävero- ja maksutulot).


Tämä ei ole vain länsimetron vaan lähes kaikkien liikennehankkeiden ongelma. Ylipäätään vain joukkoliikennehankkeet joko tuottavat suoria tuloja yhteiskunnalle ja/tai alentavat yhteiskunnan menoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

Mikko Laaksonen selvitti pätevästi erilaisia yksityisrahoitusmalleja, joille kaikille oli yhteistä se, että tarvittavat investoinnit teki muu taho kuin kunta. Erilaisia yksityisrahoitusmalleja on selvitetty monissa julkaisuissa ja tutkimuksissa, kuten länsimetron rahoitusraportissa..

Yleisölle kuitenkin annetaan täysin virheellinen kuva siitä, että yksityisrahoitus olisi sama asia kuin elinkaarimalli, joka puolestaan on hokkuspokkusratkaisu, joka poistaa kaikki kunnallisen rahoituksen ongelmat. Tällainen näyttää nykyisessä niukkuudessa oleva oikein muotia, kun halautaan saada päätöksiä hankkeista, joihin todellisuudessa ei ole rahaa eikä myöskään tarvetta. Itse lasken länsimetron juuri nyt tällaiseksi hankkeeksi.

Hankkeiden yksityisrahoitusta kuvaa parhaiten niiden nimittäminen osamaksuksi. Osamaksu on ollut kuluttajakaupan oivallinen keino saada ihmiset ostamaan asioita, joita eivät muuten ostaisi. Osamaksulle ja julkisen hankkeen yksityisrahoitukselle on yhteistä, että molemmissa tapauksissa rahoitus tulee kalliimmaksi kuin oma lainarahoitus. Mutta kun osamaksu on niin helppo ottaa, koska sen voi sopia saman tien myyjän kanssa. Ja myyjä on innokas sopimaan, koska tietää ansaitsevansa osamaksusta enemmän kuin myymällä käteisellä.

Julkisten hankkeiden yksityisrahoitus on toki yleismaailmallinen ilmiö. Sen tekee yksityiselle sektorille kiinnostavaksi sama asia kuin miksi autokauppiaskin niin mielellään myy osamaksulla. Esimerkiksi länsimetron rakentajilla on tarve järjestää länsimetrolle rahoitus, koska muuten tämä jättiurakka ei ehkä toteudu lainkaan. Se on tietenkin vakava takaisku liiketoiminnalle ja merkitsee mittavien liiketoiminnan voittojen menetystä.

Olennaista rahoitusjärjestelyissä on, kuka kantaa riskin, ja kuka riskin ylipäätään voi kantaa. Lahden moottoritien takaisinmaksu perustuu liikenteen määrään. Ajatus oli, että liikenteen määrä on tienpitäjän toimista kiinni. Jos tie pidetään hyvässä kunnossa, liikenteen määrä on suuri, jos huonossa, pieni. E-18-tien kohdalla tällaista ehtoa ei enää olekaan. Sehän on rahoittajalle epäedullinen, sillä ei rahoittajalla ole keinoja vaikuttaa liikennemäärään. Lisäksi kansainvälinen konsortio ymmärtää kyllä, että ennustetut liikennemäärät ovat kansainvälisesti vertailtuna niin naurettavan pieniä, ettei sellaisiin voi mitään tulonmuodostusta sitoa.

Länsimetron tapauksessa yksityisrahoituksen antajalla ei olisi mitään riskiä, koska ainoa riski olisi maksajakaupunkien meneminen konkurssiin. Rakentajalla ei ole mitään keinoja vaikuttaa matkustajamääriin ja siten metron tuloihin, joten ei ole edes oikein, että tulojen kertymisen riski olisi rahoittajalla.

Tämä vain johtaa siihen, että koko yksityisrahoitus palautuu vain vaihtoehtoiseksi lainanotoksi. Ja koska yksityisen sektorin raha on aina kalliimpaa kuin julkisen alan rahoitusmarkkinoiden raha, johon kaupungeilla on mahdollisuus toisin kuin yrityksillä, yksityisrahoituksessa ei ole länsimetron tapauksessa mitään mieltä kaupunkien kannalta.

Miksi sitä sitten puuhataan? Sehän tuli jo edellä esille. Vaikka Kuukanko arveli, ettei ole väliä sillä, mihin tarkoitukseen kaupunki kansainvälisiltä rahoitusmarkkinoilta lainaa, käytännössä taitaa kuitenkin niin olla. Kaupungin rahankäyttömahdollisuushan on verotulojen, yritys- ja laitostulojen ja lainoituksen summa. Kaupungilla kuten yksityishenkilölläkin on tietty kyky ottaa velkaa. Kun velanottokyky on rajallinen, velkaakin otetaan siinä järjesteyksessä, mihin on pakko hankkia rahaa. Ja jälleen, länsimetron rakentaminen kun ei ole pakko, siihen ei rahaa oteta. Lisäksi rohkenen epäillä, ettei lainan antaja neuvottelisi asiakkaansa kanssa myös rahoituskohteesta. Niinhän se käy yksityiselläkin, ja lisäksi rahan hinta on tarkoituksesta kiinni.

Yksityisrahoitusta puuhataan siksi, kun ei ole muita keinoja. Yksityisrahoituksen osamaksuvelvoite on lisäksi jätetty laskematta kaupunkien velkaantumiseksi, koska näitä sopimuksia ei ole kirjattu lainoiksi. Tällä tavoin on harhautettu todellisia lainanantajia luulemaan kaupunkia maksukykyisemmäksi kuin se oikeasti on.

Vaikuttaakin siltä, että yksityisrahoitus on selkeä merkki siitä, että hanke on kannattamaton tai tarpeeton. Ja niinhän se taitaa tässäkin tapauksessa olla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Sillä ainoa keino alentaa joukkoliikenteen kuluja ja nostaa tuloja on bussiliikenteen korvaaminen raitioteillä.
> 
> 
> Ai on vai? Ei kuulosta ainakaan kovin objektiiviseltä näkemykseltä.


Tämä varmaan kuulostaa tylyltä, mutta näin se vain on. Nykyisellä kustannusrakenteella ja kustannustasolla sekä käyvällä lipunhinnalla (Helsingissä noin 0,5 e/nousu (ei matka)), bussiliikenteen kustannuksia ei voida kattaa. Ainoastaan sellaiset yksittäiset linjat, joiden kuormitus on lähes täyteen kapasiteettiin molempiin suuntiin, voivat kattaa liikennöintikulunsa. Näinhän Mikko Laaksonen jo totesi.

Jos verkolla onkin muutama tällainen linja, vähemmän kuormitettu verkko tuottaa tappiota. Jotta liikenne olisi kokonaisuudessaan tasapainossa, täytyy tappiota tuottavien linjojen vastapainoksi olla voittoa tuottavia linjoja. Pelkällä bussiliikenteellä tämä ei ole mahdollista.

Voiton tuottaminen joukkoliikenteessä edellyttää, että kulut yhtä matkustajaa kohden ovat pienemmät kuin bussiliikenteessä. Raitioliikenteessä näin on. Siksi raitioliikenne on keino parantaa joukkoliikenteen taloutta.

HKL:n oman kustannusraportin mukaan HKL:n liikennöinnin kulut nousua kohden olivat vuonna 2004 sisäisissä busseissa 0,83 e ja raitioliikenteessä 0,57 euroa.

Ero on suuri, mutta sitä selittää myös se, että busseilla ajetaan keskimäärin pidempiä matkoja. Busseissa 4,8 km ja raitiovaunuissa 2,1 km. Kun raitiovaunuilla ei pääse kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle.

Bussin ja ratikan kustannusten erosta kertookin enemmän yksikkökustannusten vertailu:

Bussi
päivähinta 1,5 
tuntihinta 0,38 
kilometrihinta 0,0063 

Raitiovaunu
päivähinta 1,2 
tuntihinta 0,12 
kilometrihinta 0,0028 

Ero raitiovaunun eduksi:
päivähinta -20 %
tuntihinta -68 %
kilometrihinta -55 %

Kaikkien kustannustekijöiden puolesta raitiovaunu siis on bussia halvempi.

Toki niin on metrokin pelkän liikennöinnnin osalta, mutta metron edellyttämä kokonaan erillinen liikenneympäristö edellyttää, että metrolla on oltava moninkertainen matkustajamäärä bussiin tai raitiovaunuun verrattuna. Sen sijaan bussi ja raitiovaunu toimivat käytännössä samanhintaisella väylällä. Raitiovaunu- ja bussikaista ovat suunnilleen samanhintaiset ja pysäkit ovat samanlaiset.

Sellainen bussilinja, joka voi kattaa kulunsa, tuottaa raitioliikenteenä voittoa. Sellaista bussilinjaa ei kuitenkaan kannata muuttaa metroksi. Eikä Suomessa tähän asti ole haluttu missään niin suurta maankäytön tehokkuutta, että metron kapasiteetti olisi tarpeen ja siten sen kustannukset perusteltuja.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä varmaan kuulostaa tylyltä, mutta näin se vain on.


Luehan alkuperäinen lauseesi ja kysymykseni uudestaan ja vastaa sitten siihen mitä kysyttiin, älä johonkin aivan muuhun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Tämä varmaan kuulostaa tylyltä, mutta näin se vain on.
> 
> 
> Luehan alkuperäinen lauseesi ja kysymykseni uudestaan ja vastaa sitten siihen mitä kysyttiin, älä johonkin aivan muuhun.


Selvä, tässä kertaus:




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Sillä ainoa keino alentaa joukkoliikenteen kuluja ja nostaa tuloja on bussiliikenteen korvaaminen raitioteillä.
> 
> 
> Ai on vai? Ei kuulosta ainakaan kovin objektiiviseltä näkemykseltä.


Menenkö siis sana sanalta vai onko oikein kirjoittaa sanojen muodostamasta lauseesta?

Kysymyksesi "Ai on vai?" viittaa ymmärtääkseni siihen, onko kulujen alentaminen ja tulojen nostaminen todellakin mahdollista ainoastaan korvaamalla bussiliikennettä raitioliikenteellä. En toista tässä sitä mitä kirjoitin edellisessä viestissä, joka selitti asiaa varsin yksityiskohtaisesti. Sen sijaan avaan tässä sitä, mitä on kulujen alentaminen ja tulojen nostaminen.

Jos halutaan alentaa kuluja, sehän tarkoittaa, että kustannukset vähenevät. Bussiliikenteellä on tietyt kustannukset tai täsmällisemmin sanottuna tietty kustannustaso. Erittelin sen edellisessä viestissäni varsin perusteellisesti. Raitiovaunulla kustannustaso on kaikissa osatekijöissä pienempi. Bussin vaihtaminen raitiovaunuksi johtaa pienempiin kustannuksiin, siis kulut alenevat, kuten kirjoitin. Tämä johtuu ensisijassa siitä, että raitiovaunu voi kuljettaa kerralla enemmän väkeä kuin bussi.

Onko mahdollisesti jokin muu keino?

Tulojen nostaminen tarkoittaa sitä, että joukkoliikenteen tulot kasvavat. Ne voivat kasvaa nostamalla lipun hintaa tai saamalla lisää matkustajia. Lipun hinnan nostoa en kannata. Siihen joudutaan jatkuvasti sen vuoksi, ettei kuluja pystytä alentamaan, vaan ne itse asiassa nousevat. Bussiliikenteessä kuluja nostavat öljyn hinnan nousu ja kiristyvät bussien ympäristövaatimukset.

Kokemus on osoittanut, että matkustajamäärää voidaan nostaa, ja se nousee, kun bussiliikenne korvataan raitioliikenteellä. Viimeksi näkemäni tieto tästä oli Bielefeldistä, josta kerroin referoidessani täällä Strasenbahn Magazinen artikkelia. Meillä on Helsingistä omaa kokemusta siitä, että metroliikenne ei nosta matkustajamäärää. Samaa kokemusta on myös muualta.

Onko jokin muu keino nostaa matkustajamäärää? (Minä en ota pakkokeinoja huomioon, toki niitäkin voi yrittää, jos menevät läpi valtuustoissa.)

Lauseessani oli JA-sana. Se oli siinä siksi, että tarkoitin haluttavan saavuttaa molemmat edellä kuvatut tavoitteet samanaikaisesti. Siis haaste on kovempi. Tämä sulkee nimenomaan liityntäliikenteen pois. Hyvissä oloissa sillä toki alennetaan liikennöinnin kustannuksia, mutta ei nosteta matkustajamäärää.

Moitit, ettei kuulosta objektiiviselta. Eikö ole objektiivista tarkastella eri liikennemuotojen kustannuksia, kun puhutaan rahasta. Mikä tässä on subjektiivista, mikä olisi ollut edellytys objektiivisuudelle, jos sitä ei nyt ole?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä tässä on subjektiivista, mikä olisi ollut edellytys objektiivisuudelle, jos sitä ei nyt ole?


Ei ole objektiivista jättää pois listasta ilmiselviä keinoja kuten esim. matka-ajan lyhentäminen joukkoliikenne-etuuksin (joita voidaan toteutaa niin busseille kuin raitiovaunuille).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Espoonkin vuosibudjetti on yhteensä yli miljardin. Jos länsimetron Espoon osuuden lainanhoitoon käytetään vuodessa vaikka 15 miljoonaa, on sekin vain reilu prosentti koko budjetista.


Suurin osa kuntien menoista on lakisääteisiä. Joukkoliikenne ei ole lakisääteinen meno, vaan osa niitä palveluja, joista kunta voi päättää miten se ne järjestää. Siksi rahoittaja suhtautuu varmasti näihin menoihin huomattavasti tarkemmin kuin lakisääteisiin menoihin.




> Kuten edellisessä viestissäni kirjoitin, lainanottaja on kaupunki, ei länsimetrohanke. Siksi lainan antajat arvioivat kaupungin maksukykyä ja metro on vain pieni osa siitä. Lainan antajat eivät näe lainaa minään metrolainana, jos ei kaupunki mene sitä sellaisena markkinoimaan.


Infrastruktuuriin on omat lainansa, joilla on omat ehtonsa. Tuskin on järkevää käyttää kaupungin yleislainoitusta infrastruktuuriin. 

Ilmeisesti oletat, että Helsingin ja Espoon kaupungit saavat lainaa "mihin tahansa" ne haluavat rahaa käyttää pelkästään sen perusteella, että niillä on verotusoikeus jolla ne voivat menoja käyttää.

Asiat eivät kuitenkaan mene näin. Infrastruktuuriin haetaan niihin kohdennettuja lainoja, jolloin investointien kannattavuus arvioidaan. Jo Länsimetron yksityisrahoitusselvityksen (johon Antero viittasi) perusteella on selvää, ettei Länsimetroon saa erityisen edullista lainaa, vaan nimenomaan elinkaarirahoitusta, jossa koko riski on yhteiskunnalla.

Jos menen hakemaan lainaa pankista, saan rahaa aivan eri ehdoin opintolainaan tai asuntolainaan kuin kulutusluottoon. Lisäksi saan asuntolainaa vain asuntoon, johon pankki katsoo minulla olevan varaa.

Länsimetroon rahaa saadaan vain "kulutusluoton" ehdoin.




> Edellä olevista tapauksista Mannejen hankinta ei nähdäkseni ollut yksityisrahoitusta. Helsinki osti Mannet täysin omalla rahallaan ja myi sitten vain jälkikäteen mainossopimukset, joista saadaan tuloja hankintahinnan verran. Yksityiset eivät kuitenkaan sinänsä ostaneet Manneja suoraan eli kyse ei ole yksityisrahoituksesta.


Toki Mannet eivät olleet leasing - hankinta, mutta hankintaan tarvittava tulovirta saatiin mainossopimuksesta. Mainossopimus oli neuvoteltu jo ennen hankintaa ja oli tiedossa, että sillä saadaan katettua hankintakulut. Tilanne vastaa sitä, että Mannen hankintaan olisi hankittu lainaa "elinkaarirahoituksen" ehdoin. Olisi ollut melkoisen paljon epätaloudellisampaa Helsingiltä.




> Bussien hankkiminen kaupungin käyttöön maksamalla liikennöitsijälle pääomakorvausta ei sinänsä liity mitenkään siihen, saako kaupunki maksettua kalustokulut lipputuloilla. Helsingissähän lipputuloilla ei saada katettua puoliakaan bussiliikenteen kustannuksista.


Helsingin seudun bussiliikenteen liikennöinnin tukiaste on 30-40%, ei 50%.

HKL:n joukkoliikenteen tukiaste on 50% johtuen kolmesta tekijästä:
Helsingin YTV - maksuosuus lasketaan 100% tappioksi, vaikka se käytetään YTV-junaliikenteen ja YTV-bussiliikenteen tukeen, jossa tukiaste on noin 30-40%.HKL:n hallinto on kallis.HKL:llä on varsin suuret infrastruktuurikulut, joista aika suuren osan muodostaa metro.On huomattavasti helpompaa rahoittaa bussiliikenteen kalustohankinnat todellisella olemassaolevalla tulolla kuin siten että ne olisivat kokonaan "tappiota".




> Tätähän on esim. bussiliikenteessä käytettävä liikennelupajärjestelmä. Siinä on nähty, että kun koko taloudellinen riski jätetään yksityiselle, kiinnostaa yksityistä vain voiton maksimointi lyhyellä aikavälillä, ei joukkoliikenteen yhteiskunnalliset tehtävät.


Suomen bussiliikenteen liikennelupajärjestelmä on noin 40% tukiasteella (käy ilmi Joukkoliikenteen suoritetilastosta). 

Toimilupamalli toimii kohtuullisesti silloin, kun todelliset tulot ylittävät todelliset menot. Näin on Express Bus - liikenteessä sekä aikanaan raitioteillä. 

Kyse on myös mitä suurimmassa määrin toimiluvan ehdoista. Liikennelupajärjestelmä on läpeensä mätä kun liikennöitsijät eivät ole esim. velvollisia kertomaan todellisia matkustajamääriä ja tuloja.




> Vaan miten sitten? Kaupungin nettomenot jotenkin mystisesti kasvavat, jos suorat tulot kasvavat enemmän kuin menot?


Kyse oli siitä, että hankkeen hinta ei voi olla mikä tahansa, vaan hanke on kannattava vain, jos tulot ovat suuremmat kuin menot. Länsimetron osalta lienee selvää, että tulot eivät ylitä menoja ilman "yhteiskuntataloudellisten" tekijöiden huomioonottamista, ja silloinkin vain keinotekoisesti, juuri ja juuri.

Lisäksi jos hanke A tuottaa hyödyn 100 kustannuksilla 90 ja hanke B hyödyn 100 kustannuksilla 50, hanke B on lähes kaksi kertaa kannattavampi. On epäilemättä kaupungin kokonaistalouden kannalta järkevämpää investoida hankkeeseen B.




> Tämä ei ole vain länsimetron vaan lähes kaikkien liikennehankkeiden ongelma. Ylipäätään vain joukkoliikennehankkeet joko tuottavat suoria tuloja yhteiskunnalle ja/tai alentavat yhteiskunnan menoja.


Myös tieliikennehankkeita voitaisiin arvioida todellisten menojen ja tulojen perusteella. Tieliikennehankkeet voitaisiin arvioida todellisten ajokustannusten, onnettomuuskustannusten ja ympäristökustannusten perusteella. Eli: tiehankkeen pitäisi vähentää onnettomuuksia, ympäristöhaittoja sekä liikenteen kustannuksia (polttoaine, ajoneuvojen pääoma ja huolto, ammattikuljettajien palkat) investointia vastaavasti.

Tämä olisi täysin järkevä peruste arvioida tiehankkeet. 

Tällöin toki Suomeen ei rakennettaisi montakaan kilometria nelikaistaista tietä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Infrastruktuuriin on omat lainansa, joilla on omat ehtonsa. Tuskin on järkevää käyttää kaupungin yleislainoitusta infrastruktuuriin.


Infraa varten on järkevää käyttää muuta lainaa kuin yleislainoitusta, jos sillä saadaan matalampi korkotaso. Hyvin taloutensa hoitaneilla kaupungeilla kuten Helsingillä ja Espoolla yleislainoituksenkin korkotaso on niin edullinen, että vaikka infrahanke olisi kuinka hyvä ei se edellyttäisi antamaan lainaa erityisen edullisesti.

Erikseen on sitten korkotuetut infralainat, kuten esim. EU-tukea saavat EIB:n infralainat. Koska lainat ovat samalla myös julkista tukea, on seula luonnollisesti tiukka. Pääkaupunkiseudun paikalliset liikennehankkeet eivät voi saada EU-tuettuja lainoja, koska ne ovat vain paikallisia eikä tänne syydetä aluepoliittisia rahoja. Joka tapauksessa EIB:nkin lainat kattavat vain pienen osan kustannuksista ja valtaosa rahoituksesta joudutaan hankkimaan muuten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Mikä tässä on subjektiivista, mikä olisi ollut edellytys objektiivisuudelle, jos sitä ei nyt ole?
> 
> 
> Ei ole objektiivista jättää pois listasta ilmiselviä keinoja kuten esim. matka-ajan lyhentäminen joukkoliikenne-etuuksin (joita voidaan toteutaa niin busseille kuin raitiovaunuille).


Olet oikeassa. Näillä keinoilla joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia voidaan alentaa. Ja nämä pitää ja pitäisi myös Helsingissä tehdä ensimmäiseksi, koska nämä keinot eivät maksa juuri mitään, ja ne ovat käytettävissä lähes välittömästi.

Lähdin vain siitä ajatuksesta, että tietenkin kaikki tämäntyyppiset keinot käytetään ensin. Eli niin bussi- kuin raitioliikennekin toimii mahdollisimman hyvissä olosuhteissa. Varmaankin olisi ollut selventävää mainita tämä jo aluksi.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Metron rakennusrahat voidaan nyhtää gryndereiltä, koska raideliikenne, myös metro, kasvattaa maan arvoa aseman läheisyydessä.


Ilmaista metroa ei ole, eikä rahoja voida "nyhtää" keneltäkään ilman että maksumies on lopulta kuitenkin asukas. Grynderit tuskin luopuvat katteistaan rakkaudesta metroon, vaan perivät summan asuntojen hinnoissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta toki jos se metro jatkuisi Ruoholahdesta länteen, voisi paatunuttakin autoilijaa houkuttaa metromatka Espooseen kehien sijaan. Vaihto Jokeriin Itiksessä (raiteilla tai ilman) tai rautatieasemalla junaan onnistuu sekin vielä monelta, joten juuri säteittäisillä yhteyksillä ja yhdellä selkeällä kehärunkolinjalla pystyttäisiin ehkäisemään suuri osa autoilun kasvusta kehällä. Tässä mallissa säteittäiset yhteydet hoitaisivat suuren osan myös poikittaisista matkoista, mutta kehälinja tukisi sitä kuten myös toisin päin. Siksi uskon, että säteensuuntainen länsimetro menee prioriteettilistalla Jokerin edelle.


Tästä olen Elmon kanssa samaa mieltä. Länsimetron merkitys eri esikaupunkikeskusten väliselle heiluri- ja poikittaisliikenteelle on jäänyt liian vähälle huomiolle, liian paljon on meuhkattu vain sen sopivuudesta tai sopimattomuudesta Espoon eteläosan nukkumalähiöiden ja Helsingin keskustan väliseen liikenteeseen. Vaikka metro on kallis niin se kannattaa rakentaa viimeistään tässä vaiheessa, koska rakentaminen Länsiväylän varteen ei ole loppunut eikä lopu vähän aikaan. Jos ei asuntoja nouse samassa suhteessa kuin ennen, niin ainakin toimistokomplekseja nousee koko ajan lisää.  Metropäätöksen lykkääminen kostautuisi, koska vaihtoehtoisesti joudutaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin rakentamaan enemmän moottoriväyliä jotka eivät houkuta ketään joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Pikaraitiotien rakentaminen metron sijaan käy päinsä vain jos sillä saavutetaan samat matka-ajat ja kuljetuskapasiteetti, ja Helsinki on leikissä mukana. 

/ Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Metropäätöksen lykkääminen kostautuisi, koska vaihtoehtoisesti joudutaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin rakentamaan enemmän moottoriväyliä jotka eivät houkuta ketään joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.


Tuntuu vaikealta nähdä, että metrolla torjuttaisiin autoväyliä, kun nykyiseen bussiliikenteeseen ollaan suunnittelualueella tyytyväisiä. Metro itse asiassa on itsessään "moottoriväylä": joukkoliikenteen moottoritie, joka palvelee joitakin hyvin, mutta monia huonosti. Tällaisen väylän ulottaminen Sipoosta Etelä-Espooseen ei tunnu tyypillistä moottoritiesuunnitelmaa kummemmalta mammuttihankkeelta. En usko, että joukkoliikenne pärjää kisassa autoilijoiden sydämistä lisäämällä vaihtoja ja pidentämällä kävelymatkoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Grynderit tuskin luopuvat katteistaan rakkaudesta metroon, vaan perivät summan asuntojen hinnoissa.


Ehei, koska grynderit nyhtävän maksimisumman joka tapauksessa asukkailta, ja metron rakennusrahat saadaan siis oikeasti pois rakentajien katteista, kun niitä vain ymmärretään pyytää ajoissa. Jos taas metro lisää alueen kysyntää merkittävästi, eikö sekin ole oikein, jos hyötyjä eli asukas maksaa? Asukas saadaan maksamaan joukkoliikenteen rakentamisesta seudulleen vain, jos se tulee asunnon hinnassa mukana, se ei onnistu enää jälkeenpäin. Asukas ei kuitenkaan joudu maksamaan siitä väylähaitasta, jonka autoillessaan aiheuttaa Helsingin keskustaan tai kehälle, mikä taas on suuri vääryys, varsinkin nurmijärvi-ilmiön kohdalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuntuu vaikealta nähdä, että metrolla torjuttaisiin autoväyliä, kun nykyiseen bussiliikenteeseen ollaan suunnittelualueella tyytyväisiä.


Vaikka metrogallup ei kertoisikaan siitä, minkälainen raideliikennejärjestelmä Etelä-Espooseen tulisi rakentaa, ei 77 % kannatus ja 21 % vastustus länsimetrolle ainakaan kerro, että nykyiseen bussiliikenteeseen oltaisiin tyytyväisiä. Vähintäänkin toivotaan, että joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen ainakin investoitaisiin, ja ihan merkittäviä summia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka metrogallup ei kertoisikaan siit&#228;, mink&#228;lainen raideliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228; Etel&#228;-Espooseen tulisi rakentaa, ei 77 % kannatus ja 21 % vastustus l&#228;nsimetrolle ainakaan kerro, ett&#228; nykyiseen bussiliikenteeseen oltaisiin tyytyv&#228;isi&#228;.


Kirjoitin t&#228;st&#228; gallupista kritiikki&#228; jo "kauan" sitten t&#228;ss&#228; viestiss&#228;ni.

Minun mielest&#228;ni kysymyksenasettelu ja oma kokemukseni joukkoliikennett&#228; k&#228;ytt&#228;vien espoolaisten ajatuksista ei tue ajatusta suuresta tyytym&#228;tt&#246;myydest&#228;. Kerroin joskus viime vuoden puolella Soukan demareiden metroillasta, jossa ei juuri kehuja jaettu, koska busseihin oltiin tyytyv&#228;isi&#228;. Miksi sinne olisivat tulleet vain vastustajat ja kaikki kannattajat j&#228;&#228;neet pois?

Metrosta on p&#246;nkitetty kaikin mahdollisin keinoin mielikuvaa, ett&#228; sen my&#246;t&#228; isolla rahalla saataisiin jotain parempaa kuin bussit. Kun sit&#228; on j&#228;lleen tarpeeksi kauan jankutettu, niin siihen aletaan uskoa. Luullaan, ett&#228; saadaan jotain viel&#228; parempaa, vaikka nykyinenkin olisi jo hyv&#228;.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kerroin joskus viime vuoden puolella Soukan demareiden metroillasta, jossa ei juuri kehuja jaettu, koska busseihin oltiin tyytyväisiä. Miksi sinne olisivat tulleet vain vastustajat ja kaikki kannattajat jääneet pois?


Sehän on suorastaan luonnonvakio. Jokaisen kaavoitushankkeen esittelyssä paikalla ovat aina nimenomaan NIMBY-ihmiset. Suomalaisessa yhteiskunnassa vastustajat ja saavutettujen etujen puolustajat ovat aina äänekkäimpiä. Esittelytilaisuuksiin tullaan aina agendalla, ja harvoin sellaiseen kirvoittaa vain se, että on samaa mieltä suunnittelijoiden kanssa. 

Olemassaolevaan tilanteeseen ollaan aina siinä määrin tyytyväisiä, että parannuksen tekemättä jääminen ei ole ollenkaan niin paha asia kuin huononnus omaan tilanteeseen (tai ainakin koettu tai epäilty sellainen).

Sitä paitsi nykyisten uutisointien valossa länsimetroa ajatellaan varmasti laajalti jo toteutuvan joka tapauksessa, joten enää ei koeta tarpeelliseksi puolustaa sitä keskustelutilaisuuksissa eikä lisätietoakaan ehkä enää kaivata. Oma mielipide on jo muodostettu, joten kannattajia ei esittelyissä näy. Vastustajat toki haluavat päästä sitä vastustamaan viimeiseen saakka.

Kun kerran keskustelutilaisuuteen osallistuit, kerropa kuinka moni paikalla olijoista antoi kommentteja, ja millä perusteella päädyit johtopäätökseen, että myös hiljaa olevat vastustivat hanketta? Entäpä jos hiljaa olevat olivatkin tyytyväisiä hankkeen esittelyyn järjestäjien puolesta? Miksi kannattajien olisi ollut velvollista puolustella metroa, eikö se ole esittelijöiden tehtävä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kirjoitin tästä gallupista kritiikkiä jo "kauan" sitten tässä viestissäni.


Kirjoitit toki. Mutta oikeasti voitaisiin kysyä myös, vaihtaisitko toyotasi mersuun. Se ainakin kertoo, pidetäänkö mersua parempana kuin toyotaa. Voidaan kuitenkin olettaa, että vastaajat myös tietävät metron tarkoittavan omalta kunnaltaan merkittävää taloudellista investointia. Niin tyhmiä ihmiset eivät sentään ole. Siksi kysymyksenasettelu on mielestäni täysin pätevä siihen, pidetäänkö nykytilannetta hyvänä vai halutaanko siihen parannusta, tietäen sen vaativan rahanmenoa. Vaikka se ei olisikaan pätevä vastaamaan siihen, onko metro paras keino parantaa joukkoliikennettä Etelä-Espoossa, se kertoo, että joukkoliikenteeseen ja erityisesti raideliikenteeseen halutaan investoitavan.

Sitä paitsi väitän, etteivät eteläespoolaiset niinkään tyhmiä ole, että jokainen heistä odottaisi metroasemaa kävelymatkan päähän. Kyllä suurin osa metron kannattajista varmasti tietää, että se tarkoittaa liityntäliikennettä metroasemalle monen nykyisen bussilinjan varrelta. Moni todennäköisesti uskoo metron jatkuvan tulevaisuudessa pidemmälle Soukkaan ja Kivenlahteen, joten myös niillä alueilla kannatetaan metroa, vaikka se välillisesti tarkoittaakin liityntää Matinkylään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta oikeasti voitaisiin kysyä myös, vaihtaisitko toyotasi mersuun.


Oikeastihan pitäisi kysyä, haluaisitko nykyisellä Toyotalla ajamisen sijaan ajaa matkastasi neljäsosan Toyotalla, jättää sen matkanvarren parkkihalliin, kävellä sata metriä Mersullesi ja jatkaa sillä loppumatka. Eikö niin?   :Wink:

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kyllä suurin osa metron kannattajista varmasti tietää, että se tarkoittaa liityntäliikennettä metroasemalle monen nykyisen bussilinjan varrelta.


Metro ei vain muuttaisi jo nyt joukkoliikenteellä kulkevien matkaa liityntämuotoiseksi vaan lisäisi epäilemättä myös henkilöautolla ja polkupyörällä tapahtuvaa liityntää. Nyt ainoahko mielekäs paikka liityntäpysäköinnille Länsiväylän suunnalla on Hanasaaressa, mutta tulevaisuudessa kenties jokaisen Länsimetron aseman vieressä.

Metro ei myöskään ole vain Espoon ja Helsingin välisten matkojen liikenneratkaisu. Se selkeyttäisi eteläisen Espoon joukkoliikennettä ja todennäköisesti vahvistaisi paikallisia keskuksia eli Ison Omenan seutua ja Tapiolaa. Tämän saman toki tekisi pikaraitiotiekin, mutta ei pidä väheksyä metronkaan merkitystä tässä asiassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun kerran keskustelutilaisuuteen osallistuit, kerropa kuinka moni paikalla olijoista antoi kommentteja,


Paikalla oli muistaakseni noin 50 henkilöä, sali suunnilleen täynnä. Yleisöstä puheenvuoron sai arviolta 20 henkilöä, moni joutui tyytymään olemaan hiljaa, kun ei puheenvuoroa annettu. Toiset huutelivat ilman annettua puheenvuoroa. Myönnetyistä puheenvuoroista yksi oli kritiikitön metron kannattaja ilman perusteluita, yksi puheenvuoro oli varovasti myönteinen.




> ja millä perusteella päädyit johtopäätökseen, että myös hiljaa olevat vastustivat hanketta?


Voinee tilastollisesti arvioida, että annettujen puheenvuorojen jakauma edustaa salin väen jakaumaa. Kun puheenjohtaja oli paikallinen demari, hän todennäköisesti olisi suosinut omiansa, jos suosimista olisi harrastanut. Sen perusteella annetuista puheenvuoroista olisi voinut olla liikaa kannattavia.




> Entäpä jos hiljaa olevat olivatkin tyytyväisiä hankkeen esittelyyn järjestäjien puolesta?


Puheenvuorojen sisällön ja keskustelun kiihkeyden perusteella ihmettelisin, miksi kannattajat olisivat hiljaa ja antaisivat vain vastustajien piestä suutaan.




> Miksi kannattajien olisi ollut velvollista puolustella metroa, eikö se ole esittelijöiden tehtävä?


Kyllä kai ihmiset haluavat tuoda oman mielipiteensä esille ja puolustaa sitä, jos toiset hyökkäävät vastaan. Siksi toiseksi esittelijät eivät olleet aivan yksipuolisia. Erityisesti Olavi Louko kyseenalaisti hyvinkin avoimesti sen, että metrosta olisi vain hyötyä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitä paitsi nykyisten uutisointien valossa länsimetroa ajatellaan varmasti laajalti jo toteutuvan joka tapauksessa, joten enää ei koeta tarpeelliseksi puolustaa sitä keskustelutilaisuuksissa eikä lisätietoakaan ehkä enää kaivata.


Tässä sanoitkin erittäin vakavan asian. Tähän on pyritty ja tätä on pönkitetty vuosikaudet. Juuri näin ajetaan huonoja hankeita lävitse, kun niille ei ole asiaperusteita. Eli tämä tilanne itsessään osoittaa, mistä länsimetrossa on kyse.

Tätä samaa tapahtuu monessa muussakin, mm. keskustatunnelissa tai metron automatisoinnissa. Vaikka asioista ei ole minkäänlaisia päätöksiä, vain suunnittelijoiden tai virkamiesten halu saada ne toteutumaan, niistä puhutaan aina sanomalla KUN se ja se toteutuu.

Näin synnytetään yleisölle mielikuva, että asia on jo päätetty, eikä siihen enää edes voi vaikuttaa. Kun sitten on aika virallisen tiedottamisen ja kuulemisen, kukaan ei edes kiinnitä asiaan huomiota. Ja virkamies hykertelee, että kaikkihan tämän hyväksyvät, kun kukaan ei moiti.

Esim. raideYVA ei suinkaan ole vielä valmistunut, eikä siihen edes kuulu arvioida hankkeiden hintaa. Mutta syksyn uutisoinnin jälkeen on muodostunut yleinen mielikuva, että YVA on nyt sitten tehty ja YVAn tulos on, että ratikka on hidas ja maksaa paljon. Tähän mielikuvaan uutisoinnissa myös selkeästi pyrittiin.

Näin on käynyt ennenkin, ja sitten on saatu suuri uutinen, kun Espoon valtuusto on käsitellyt asiaa ja todennut, ettei rakentamiseen ryhdytä, kun siihen ei ole missään rahaa. Näin käy nytkin, kunhan YVA ensin saadaan valmiiksi ja hyväksytyksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro ei vain muuttaisi jo nyt joukkoliikenteellä kulkevien matkaa liityntämuotoiseksi vaan lisäisi epäilemättä myös henkilöautolla ja polkupyörällä tapahtuvaa liityntää. Nyt ainoahko mielekäs paikka liityntäpysäköinnille Länsiväylän suunnalla on Hanasaaressa, mutta tulevaisuudessa kenties jokaisen Länsimetron aseman vieressä.


On hyvä ymmärtää, että auto- ja pyöräliityntä on täysin marginaalista. Parkkipaikka vie paljon tilaa ja näyttää siltä, kuin se olisi tärkeä. Mutta jos yksi bussillinen on 60 autoa, mutta busseja menee Hanasaaren ohi joka toinen minuutti, niin ei sillä käytännön merkitystä oikeasti ole. Hyvää palvelua se tietenkin on.

Helsingin metroasemilla on parkkipaikkoja vain 1,6 %:lle parkkipaikallisten asemien käyttäjistä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tähän on pyritty ja tätä on pönkitetty vuosikaudet.


Vaan tuntuupa se olevan yleistä myös hankkeiden vastustajien puolelta, kyllähän tässäkin viestiketjussa on Anterolla pyörineet koko ajan faktoina väitteet metron huonoudesta, vaikka valtaosa niistä onkin tässä ketjussa paljastunut vain Anteron omiksi näkemyksiksi, joiden pohjalla on korkeintaan jonkun tutkimuksen tms. tarkoitushakuinen tulkinta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On hyvä ymmärtää, että auto- ja pyöräliityntä on täysin marginaalista.


Rautatielähiliikenteen kohdalla, joka on käytännössä sama asia kuin metro, se ei ole marginaalista. Autoliityntä on nimenomaan radan läheisyydessä olevien pientalovaltaisten alueiden suosiossa. 

Myös jalan tapahtuvaa siirtymistä asemalle harrastetaan jos kävelymatka on korkeintaan 1,5 km, ja bussin vuoroväli on harva tai ei ole synkronoitu junien aikatauluihin.




> Helsingin metroasemilla on parkkipaikkoja vain 1,6 %:lle parkkipaikallisten asemien käyttäjistä.


Nyt täytyy muistaa että 6 nykyisistä 16 metroasemasta on kantakaupungissa jonne liityntäparkkipaikkojen järjestäminen on käytännössä mahdotonta ja turhaa, ja ne asemat ovat kaiken lisäksi käyttäjämääriltään vilkkaimmasta päästä, eli kantakaupungin sisäisten matkojen osuus nostaa näiden käyttäjämääriä keskiarvoa yli muiden. 

Länsimetron asemat eivät tulisi kantakaupunkia muistuttaviin paikkoihin ehkä Lauttasaarta ja Tapiolaa lukuunottamatta. Tapiolaan suunnitellaan isoa parkkiluolastoa jonka paikoista osa tulee liityntäpysäköintiä varten, ja niin tulee varmaan tapahtumaan Matinkylässäkin. 

Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voinee tilastollisesti arvioida, että annettujen puheenvuorojen jakauma edustaa salin väen jakaumaa. Kun puheenjohtaja oli paikallinen demari, hän todennäköisesti olisi suosinut omiansa, jos suosimista olisi harrastanut. Sen perusteella annetuista puheenvuoroista olisi voinut olla liikaa kannattavia.


Hiljaisen kannatuksen ja äänekkään vastustuksen vaikutus on otettava huomioon. Siksi keskustelutilaisuus ei ole neutraali tilaisuus mitata edes paikallaolijoiden mielipiteitä. Ne täytyy päästä sanomaan tietämättä muiden mielipiteistä mitään ja ilman pelkoa leimautumisesta tai väittelyyn ryhtymisestä. Äänekkäässä vastustuksessa moni hiljenee, koska ei rohkene ruveta väittelyyn. Varsinkin metrossa se on ymmärrettävää, koska puolustautuminen vaatii syvällistä tietämystä hankkeesta, kun taas vastapuolen on hyvin helppo käyttää popularistisia argumentteja. Myös minulla on tästä kokemusta. Esim. Länsiväylän vanhalta keskustelupalstalta löytyy tästä lukuisia esimerkkejä (joiden metrokeskusteluista suurin osa on muistaakseni tallella omalla koneellani jossain).

Ja varsinkaan keskustelutilaisuuden perusteella ei voida tehdä mitään päätelmiä yleisestä kannatuksesta. Keskustelutilaisuuden osallistujat eivät ole neutraali, demografisesti tasainen, riittävän suuri otos. Mene vaikka kysymään joltain tilastotieteilijältä, miksei.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä sanoitkin erittäin vakavan asian. Tähän on pyritty ja tätä on pönkitetty vuosikaudet. Juuri näin ajetaan huonoja hankeita lävitse, kun niille ei ole asiaperusteita. Eli tämä tilanne itsessään osoittaa, mistä länsimetrossa on kyse.


Siitä, että metro koetaan toteutuvaksi joka tapauksessa, ei voi vetää sitä johtopäätöstä, että mielipiteet metron kannustuksesta ja vastustuksesta olisivat vääristyneitä. Siitä voidaan päätellä ainoastaan, kumpi puoli on suhteessa äänekkäämpi.

----------


## Kani

> grynderit nyhtävät maksimisumman joka tapauksessa asukkailta, ja metron rakennusrahat saadaan siis oikeasti pois rakentajien katteista, kun niitä vain ymmärretään pyytää ajoissa. Jos taas metro lisää alueen kysyntää merkittävästi, eikö sekin ole oikein, jos hyötyjä eli asukas maksaa?


Käsittämätöntä talousteoriaa. En näe mitään hyödyllistä siinä, että asuntojen hinnat edelleen nousisivat. Ja kuten jo todettua, yksikään rakennusliike ei katteistaan luovu, vaikka asuntojen hintoihin ujutettaisiin lentokentän rakentaminen. Rahaa ei voi mihinkään piilottaa, sen maksavat aina ihmiset, tässä tapauksessa asukkaat.

Ja sitten päästäänkin Helsinki-teorian kehään: rakennetaan liian tiivistä, että saadaan metro kannattavaksi -> joudutaan tekemään pieniä asuntoja, että niiden yksikköhinnat pysyisivät edes juuri ja juuri siedettävinä -> kalliilla rahalla saa ahdasta -> tavallisella ihmisellä ei ole varaa asua tilavasti ja tilaa tarvitsevat muuttavat muualle -> autoilu kasvaa.

Tätäkö haluamme lisää?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tässä keskustelussa olen usein törmännyt väitteeseen, että länsimetro on epätasainen heiluripari itämetrolle. Onko se todellisuudessa?

Ensinnäkin, mikäli halutaan oikeasti vertaillla heiluripariksi sopivuutta, tulee ottaa huomioon metron rakentamisen edistyminen. Itämetroa on ehditty laajentaa jo 20 vuotta, myös länsimetron täytyy olettaa laajentuvan Matinkylästä eteenpäin. Siksi Kivenlahden metro on reilu vertailupari itämetrolle. Matinkylän metro kuvastaa vain sitä tilannetta, jolloin metro päättyi Itäkeskukseen.

Raide- ja ajoneuvoliikenteen verkkoselvityksen ennuste vuodelle 2025 on 11500/4100, yhteensä 15600 matkustajaa Kulosaaren sillalla sekä 9700/2500, yhteensä 12200 matkustajaa Itäkeskukseen. Espoon liikennejärjestelmävertailun ennuste Kivenlahden metrolle vuonna 2030 on 6500/4100, yhteensä 10600 matkustajaa Lauttasaaresta Ruoholahteen sekä tasainen 5200-5700/2700-3300, yhteensä 8400-8600 matkustajaa Tapiolan ja Lauttasaaren välillä.

Ei ole tietoa, mitä lukuja liikennejärjestelmävertailussa on käytetty itämetrolle, mutta tekstiosan mukaan matkustajamäärä Lauttasaaren ja Ruoholahden välillä on neljäsosan pienempi kuin Kulosaaren sillalla vuonna 2030. Lisäksi metrolle ei tietääkseni ole annettu yhtään rail factoria. 10 %, joka toteutui Vuosaaressa, tasoittaisi tilannetta entisestään.

Mutta miksi mielestäni vertailussa tulee ottaa huomioon kokonaismatkustajamäärä eikä ruuhkasuunnan määrää? Ruuhkasuunnassahan länsimetron kuormitus on vain reilu  puolet. Mutta eihän väylän kannattavuuteen vaikuta se, mihin suuntaan matkustajia kuljetetaan. Väyläkapasiteettia täytyy joka tapauksessa rakentaa useille kymmenille tuhansille matkustajille, koska pienempi määrä ei ole mahdollista. Väyläkapasiteetti ei siis rakentamisen jälkeen lopu. Kannattavuuteen sitten vaikuttaa enää kokonaismatkustajamäärät, koska sekä itään että länteen matkustava hyötyy yhtä lailla metrosta. Pienempi kuormitus ruuhkasuuntaan on ainoastaan eduksi, koska se vähentää kuluja, koska kalustotarve on pienempi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Vaan tuntuupa se olevan yleistä myös hankkeiden vastustajien puolelta, kyllähän tässäkin viestiketjussa on Anterolla pyörineet koko ajan faktoina väitteet metron huonoudesta, vaikka valtaosa niistä onkin tässä ketjussa paljastunut vain Anteron omiksi näkemyksiksi, joiden pohjalla on korkeintaan jonkun tutkimuksen tms. tarkoitushakuinen tulkinta.


Olisi hyvä, kun väität Anteron näkemysten perustuvan tarkoitushakuiseen tulkintaan, että perustelisit hieman, mitkä asiat ovat paljastuneet vain Anteron omiksi näkemyksiksi. Voit toki samalla esitellä myös, jos itse olen tulkinnut tarkoitushakuisesti tutkimuksia.

Pääosa Länsimetroa koskevista argumenteista kuten kustannukset ja matkustajamäärät koko keskusteluketjussa perustuu virallisiin Länsimetroa koskeviin selvityksiin. Toki näissäkin on ongelmia, kuten v. 2002-2003 selvityksissä käytetyt virheelliset liikennöintikustannustiedot sekä tarkoitushakuiset kuoletusajat ja jäännösarvot.

Mielestäni ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään tarkoitushakuista sanoa, että Länsimetron liityntäliikennealueella asuvien joukkoliikennepalvelu huononee, ja että Länsimetron kustannukset (pelkkä ratainvestointi 452 miljoonaa euroa) eivät ole suhteessa saavutettuun lisämatkustajamäärään (5000 matkustajaa / päivä, +10%). Tämä perustuu virallisiin selvityksiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisi hyvä, kun väität Anteron näkemysten perustuvan tarkoitushakuiseen tulkintaan, että perustelisit hieman, mitkä asiat ovat paljastuneet vain Anteron omiksi näkemyksiksi.


Antero esim. toistuvasti mainitsee metron olevan liityntäliikennejärjestelmä, vaikka mitään kunnollista tietoa ei ole nähty siitä paljonko länsimetro lisää vaihtoja. Liityntään joutuneiden määrää on vain arvailtu sen pohjalta, paljonko asemien vaihtomatkustajien osuudeksi kerrotaan. Länsimetron korvaavan pikaratikan hinta on arvailtu muualla tehtyjen tutkimusten pohjalta, siitähän käytiinkin kädenvääntö jo aiemmin. Antero on sanonut länsimetroa kannattamattomaksi ilman sen kummempia perusteluja. Muita esimerkkejä voi itse kukin etsiä tästä jo yli 200 viestin pituisesta ketjusta.

----------


## Kani

> Nyt ainoahko mielekäs paikka liityntäpysäköinnille Länsiväylän suunnalla on Hanasaaressa, mutta tulevaisuudessa kenties jokaisen Länsimetron aseman vieressä.


Sitähän voi tiedustella, miksi liityntäpysäköinti on tällä hetkellä rempallaan ja miksi sitä ei laiteta kuntoon. Halukkaita bussiin vaihtavia autoilijoita kyllä riittäisi, jollei pysäköinti olisi Hanasaaren ja Westendinaseman surkuhupaisen pienten kenttien varassa. 

Vainko metron rakentaminen mahdollistaa kunnollisen liityntäpysäköinnin järjestämisen? Tulee aika kalliita parkkipaikkoja. Väkisin tulee mieleen, että tähän(kään) asiaan ei kajota, että saataisiin syitä metron rakentamiselle.

----------


## Kani

> Antero esim. toistuvasti mainitsee metron olevan liityntäliikennejärjestelmä, vaikka mitään kunnollista tietoa ei ole nähty siitä paljonko länsimetro lisää vaihtoja.


Kai sen nyt näkee jo maalaisjärjellä, että jos asemaväli on kilometrin ja yli, se merkitsee isolle osalle nykyisiä Espoon suorien bussiyhteyksien käyttäjiä joko pidentyviä kävelymatkoja tai sitten liityntäliikenteen käyttöä. Näin on nykyisenkin metrolinjan varrella, eikä Espoossa ole siinä suhteessa mitään eroa, paitsi että reitin varrelta puuttuvat massiiviset kerrostaloalueet, jotka metro tarvitsee ollakseen kannattava Helsingin seudun kaltaisessa eurooppalaisessa pikkukaupungissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> metron olevan liityntäliikennejärjestelmä, vaikka mitään kunnollista tietoa ei ole nähty siitä paljonko länsimetro lisää vaihtoja.


Ei tämä ole mielipide vaan fakta. Länsimetro on suunniteltu liityntäliikennejärjestelmäksi.

Länsimetron liityntäliikenneperiaate on nähtävissä esimerkiksi tästä pdf:stä.

Sitaatti raideyvan materiaalista:




> Joukkoliikennejärjestelmä perustuu metroradan jatkamiseen RuoholahdestaMatinkylään. Suoria bussilinjoja Helsingistä Etelä-Espooseen ei ole (lukuunottamatta yöbusseja), vaan bussit liikennöivät syöttöperiaatteella Tapiolan ja Matinkylän terminaaleihin.


Kiistellä voi vain siitä, kuinka suuri osa matkustajista kulkee liityntäliikenteellä ja kuinka suuri osa on kävelyetäisyydellä asemista. 

Tämänkin tosin voisi helposti ratkaista jos olisi Espoon väestötiedot käsillä ja katsoa, kuinka suuri osa Etelä-Espoon asukkaista ja työpaikoista sijaitsee 600 m ehdotetuista pysäkeistä. Siitä nähtäisiin, kuinka suuri osa joutuu käyttämään liityntäliikennettä ja kuinka monelle metro on "suora" väline.




> Länsimetron korvaavan pikaratikan hinta on arvailtu muualla tehtyjen tutkimusten pohjalta.


Tässä keskustelussa nähdäkseni hyvin asiallisesti käytiin läpi, mistä lähteistä tiedot olivat ja miksi hinta-arvioita, joita myös itse esitin, voidaan pitää perusteltuina.

Kyse ei mielestäni ollut arvailusta vaan perustellusta arviosta.

Arviota tarkemman kustannusarvion teko edellyttää resursseja.

Pikaraitiotien kustannusten karkea arviointi on kohtuullisen helppoa.




> Antero on sanonut länsimetroa kannattamattomaksi ilman sen kummempia perusteluja.


Länsimetro on liiketaloudellisesti joka tapauksessa kannattamaton eli lipputulot, mainostulot ja kiinteistötulot eivät kata liikennöintiä, kiinteistönhuoltoa ja investointia.

Kunnallistaloudellisesti verot ja maksut huomioiden ei käsittääkseni ole tehty tarkastelua. 

Yhteiskuntataloudellisesti länsimetro on v. 2002 laaditun tarveselvityksen mukaan marginaalisesti kannattava kuten edellä totesin.

Tässä selvityksessä on käytetty poikkeuksellisen alhaista korkoa (5%), korkeaa jäännösarvoa (50%) sekä laskettu metron liikennöintikustannukset väärin eli käytetty 4 - akselisen vaunun kustannusta 8 - akselisen vaunuparin kustannuksen.

Kannattavuutta voi arvioida myös sen kautta, että 
452 miljoonan euron investoinnilla saadaan 5000 päivittäistä joukkoliikennematkustajaa lisää ...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käsittämätöntä talousteoriaa. En näe mitään hyödyllistä siinä, että asuntojen hinnat edelleen nousisivat. Ja kuten jo todettua, yksikään rakennusliike ei katteistaan luovu, vaikka asuntojen hintoihin ujutettaisiin lentokentän rakentaminen. Rahaa ei voi mihinkään piilottaa, sen maksavat aina ihmiset, tässä tapauksessa asukkaat.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä että asuntojen hintojen nousu ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla on saatava kuriin. Se on koko kansantaloudelle vahingoksi jos parhaassa iässä olevien ihmisten ostovoima hupenee ylikalliisiin asuntoihin. 

Ainoa keino saada asuntojen hintojen karkaaminen hallitusti pysähtymään ainakin pk-seudulla on rakentaa niitä enemmän, ja se taas onnistuu vain lisäämällä tonttitarjontaa. Sen luulisi olevan helppoa koska pk-seutu on kantakaupunkia lukuunottamatta ilmasta katsottuna euroopan väljimmin rakennettuja pääkaupunkialueita.  Eli kuntien on joko kaavoitettava omistamiaan maita tonteiksi tai käyttää porkkanoita tai pakkokeinoja yksityisen rakentamisen lisäämiseksi. Helsinki omistaa itse paljon maita mutta ei voi kovin helposti kaavoittaa lisää koska vanhat asukkaat ja muut NIMBY-aktivistit vastustavat rakentamista. Espoo ja Vantaa taas eivät omista itse maita erityisen paljon, tai minkä he omistavat ovat huonoissa paikoissa. (kaukainen sijainti, lentomelu, kaatopaikkojen hajuhaitat) Helsingin kaupunki omistaa myös maita naapurikunnissa, mutta näiden rakennusoikeuksista käydään jatkuvasti poliittista riitaa. Myös valtio on suuri maanomistaja pk-seudulla, joskin osa valtion maista on vielä muussa käytössä, ja on epävarma vapautuvatko ne koskaan asuntorakentamiseen (Malmin lentokenttä ja Santahamina). Valtio käyttäytyy muiden maidensa osalta kuten yksityinen maanomistaja: Ei myy niitä koska muuten hinnat laskisivat. Tähän purisi tosin pakkokeinot, mutta se aiheuttaisi pitkiä oikeus- ja valitusprosesseja. 

Hyvin suuri osa maata joilla olisi rakennusoikeutta  on yksityisillä pienkiinteistönomistajilla mutta sen saaminen asuntotuotantoon edes pakkokeinoin on vaikeaa koska tontit ovat pieniä ja lohkottaessa syntyisi vain epäviihtyisiksi luonnehdituja kirvesvarsitontteja.

Eli mitä pitäisi tehdä? Ainoa minkä minä keksin on etsiä kohteita jonne asuntoja saadaan lisää ja paljon, ja järjestää kulku niihin niin että rakennetaan lisää nopeita ja valitettavasti kyllä raskaita raideliikenneyhteyksiä välittämättä ympärillä asuvien vanhojen asukkaiden vastustuksesta. Tästä on loppujen lopuksi metrovastustamisessa kysymys: Vastustetaan varmuuden vuoksi juuri metroa kaikin käytössä olevin argumentein niin varmistetaan ettei  naapuriin nouse vahingossakaan kerrostaloslummi. Luulisi sitä paitsi että arkkitehdit ovat sitten 70-luvun oppineet jotain ettei kaiken tarvitse olla niin mahdottoman rumaa. 




> Ja sitten päästäänkin Helsinki-teorian kehään: rakennetaan liian tiivistä, että saadaan metro kannattavaksi -> joudutaan tekemään pieniä asuntoja, että niiden yksikköhinnat pysyisivät edes juuri ja juuri siedettävinä -> kalliilla rahalla saa ahdasta -> tavallisella ihmisellä ei ole varaa asua tilavasti ja tilaa tarvitsevat muuttavat muualle -> autoilu kasvaa.
> Tätäkö haluamme lisää?


Ei ole mikään luonnonlaki että on rakennettava vain pieniä asuntoja. Toki niistäkin tuntuu olevan kysyntää, mutta parempi jos keskitettäisiin pienten, sinkuille ja lapsettomille pareille tarkoitettujen asuntojen rakentaminen kantakaupunkiin mutta muualla pitäisi rakentamisen painopiste olla nimenomaan isoissa perheasunnoissa. Siitä olen samaa mieltä että kehyskuntiin muutto eli "Nurmijärvi-ilmiö" ei ole kestävä ratkaisu, mutta se jatkuu niin kauan kuin asuntotuotanto polkee paikallaan pk-seudun kaupungeissa. 

Nyt eletään poikkeuksellisen pitkään jatkunutta noususuhdannekautta, ja se on heijastunut ihmisten kulutustottumuksiin kautta linjan: Asunto vaihdetaan tilavampaan, ja kauempana keskutasta sijaitsevaan, mutta kalliista bensasta ja pitkistä etäisyyksistä huolimatta varaa jokapäiväiseen työmatka-autoiluun on nykyisin käytännössä kenellä tahansa työssäkäyvällä ajokortin omistajalla. Ja se näkyy liikenteessä:  autoilu lisääntyy mutta joukkoliikennematkojen osuus polkee paikallaan, ja bussimatkustaijen määrä on jo laskenut niin paljon että vuoroja joudutaan karsimaan. 

Mutta on sentään jossain tapahtunut käänne parempaan suuntaan:  *VR:n lähiliikenteen matkojen määrä kasvoi YTV-alueen sisällä viime vuonna 7 %*, siitä huolimatta että viime vuoden aikana ei otettu käyttöön mitään uusia kaupunkiratoja eikä junavuorojen määrääkään lisätty missään. Tätä faktaa on metron- ja muun raskaan raideliikenteen vastustajien vaikea kiistää. Se paljon puhuttu *rail-factor* eli raideliikenne joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta lisäävänä tekijänä näyttää ainakin meidän oloissa toteutuvan yli odotusten nimenomaan raskaassa raideliikenteessä, siitä huolimatta että kyytiin ei pääse läheskään aina kotiovelta asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Keskeinen syy siihen, että Martinlaakson rata tehtiin mutta metrot jäävät tekemättä on epäilemättä raha. Martinlaakson rata maksoi 110 miljoonaa markkaa. Nykyrahaksi muutettuna se on 103 miljoonaa euroa. Länsimetron hintalappu on nelinkertainen.


Oikeastaan "vain" kolminkertainen, koska Länsimetron pituus on 12,5 km ja alkuperäinen Martinlaakson rata vain 8 km, joka pitää ottaa hintoja vertailtaessa huomioon. Tosin hinta kai pitäisi suhteuttaa radan matkustajamääriin. En löytänyt tähän hätään vertailukelpoista lukua Martinlaakson radan matkustajamääristä mutta vanhastaan muistelen, että ne olisivat paljon Itämetroa pienemmät. Miten sitten suhteessa Länsimetroon? Kertokaa te asiaan tarkemmin perehtyneet.

----------


## kuukanko

Siitä, paljonko länsimetro lisää vaihtoja, on varmaankin tehty arvioita metroa koskevissa selvityksissä. Kannattavuutta voi tosiaan tarkastella monelta kantilta, mutta yleensä liikennehankkeiden yhteydessä pelkästä kannattavuudesta puhuttaessa tarkoitetaan yhteiskuntataloudellista kannattavuutta.

Mutta joka tapauksessa juuri tässä tuli esiin alkuperäisen viestini pointti. "Liityntäliikennejärjestelmä", "monta kertaa kalliimpi kuin pikaratikka" ja "kannattamaton" ovat sopivasti raflaavia ilmaisuja viesteissä, vaikka faktat niiden takana ovat tulkinnanvaraisia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> "Liityntäliikennejärjestelmä", "monta kertaa kalliimpi kuin pikaratikka" ja "kannattamaton" ovat sopivasti raflaavia ilmaisuja viesteissä, vaikka faktat niiden takana ovat tulkinnanvaraisia.


Ensinnäkin, mistä alkaen "liityntäliikennejärjestelmä" on tulkinnanvarainen käsite? Länsimetro on yksiselitteisesti suunniteltu liityntäliikennejärjestelmäksi, eli joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi, jossa suuri osa kuljetettavista keskitetään erillisella liityntälinjalla runkokuljettimen asemille. Tulkinnanvaraista on ainoastaan se, onko kyseessä pääosa vai vain esimerkiksi hieman alle puolet Länsimetron käyttäjistä.

Pitäisikö "liityntäliikenne" sanan käyttö liian vahvana ja kirosanan luonteisena kieltää? Mielestäni ei.

Toisekseen: on kiistatonta, että tunneliin rakennettu metro on monta kertaa kalliimpaa kuin maan päällinen tietyn standardin pikaraitiotie. Tulkinnanvaraista on se, onko "Länsimetron" suunnassa tällainen ratkaisu kapasiteetiltaan riittävä tai poliittisesti mahdollinen, ja vaaditaanko raideyhteydeltä sen tyypistä riippumatta niin vaativa standardi, että investointi on kuitenkin sama.

"Kannattamaton" on ainoa, jossa vaaditaan tulkintaa. Kuitenkin tarkoittamassani raportissa on normaaliin käytäntöön verrattuna niin ilmeisiä muunnoksia (alhaisempi korkotaso, korkeampi jäännösarvo) sekä virheitä (väärin lasketut metron liikennöintikustannus) että ei ole kovin perustelematon tulkinta sanoa, että virheet korjattuna laskelman tulos olisi, että länsimetro on myös yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä selvityksessä on käytetty poikkeuksellisen alhaista korkoa (5%)


Miten niin 5% korko on poikkeuksellisen alhainen? Sen mukaan moni asunnon ostaja nykyisin laskee, ja hekin joutuvat nykyisin nostamaan asuntolainoja kymmeniksi vuosiksi, kannatti tai ei. Miksi rahoituslaitokset perisivät korkeampaa korkoa vakavaraiselta kaupungilta joka aina pystyy maksamaan lainansa, jos kerran pystyvät lainaamaan 2-3% korolla persaukisille asunnonostajille joka saavat huonoimmassa tapauksessa vain vuotavan katon päällensä?




> sekä laskettu metron liikennöintikustannukset väärin eli käytetty 4 - akselisen vaunun kustannusta 8 - akselisen vaunuparin kustannuksen.


Näistä kustannuslaskelmista väiteltiin muutama kuukausi sitten ja tultiin siihen tulokseen että jos laskee vaunujen käyttökustannukset vahingossa yhden vaunun sijaan yhden vaunuparin mukaan ei ole loppujen lopuksi kovin suurta merkitystä, koska metroliikenteessä muodostuvat henkilöstökustannusten säästöt bussiliikenteeseen huomattavasti suuremmiksi. Helsingin metrossahan ajetaan lähes aina 6-vaunuisilla junilla oli sitten arkipäivän työmatkaruuhka pahimmillaan tai sunnuntai-aamun hiljainen hetki, ja yksi metrojunavuoro vaunumäärästä riipumatta tarvitsee vain yhden kuljettajan, mutta 6-vaunuisen metrojunan korvaaminen busseilla vaatii 12 bussia ja 12 kuskia!

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Ei ole mikään luonnonlaki että on rakennettava vain pieniä asuntoja.


Tästä lienemme samaa mieltä. Käyännössä luonnonlaki näyttää toteutuvan. Lienisivätkö metrolle suunnitellut kerrostalotkaan riittävän tehokkaita, jos niissä olisi isoja asuntoja sinkkuboksien sijaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ensinnäkin, mistä alkaen "liityntäliikennejärjestelmä" on tulkinnanvarainen käsite?


Tulkinnanvaraisuutta on juuri siinä, koskeeko liityntä valtaosaa matkustajista vai vain murto-osaa. Sinänsä asian tulkinnanvaraisuus on ihan vain meidän tietämättömyyttä täällä, kuten sanottu asiaa on varmasti selvitetty ja varmasti se myös kerrotaan sitä kysyville, jos vain kysyy oikeasta paikasta.




> "Kannattamaton" on ainoa, jossa vaaditaan tulkintaa. Kuitenkin tarkoittamassani raportissa on normaaliin käytäntöön verrattuna niin ilmeisiä muunnoksia (alhaisempi korkotaso, korkeampi jäännösarvo) sekä virheitä (väärin lasketut metron liikennöintikustannus) että ei ole kovin perustelematon tulkinta sanoa, että virheet korjattuna laskelman tulos olisi, että länsimetro on myös yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton.


Liikennöintikustannuksissa on ollut virhe, joka kokonaiskustannuksiin nähden on marginaalinen. Oikean koron ja jäännösarvon kanssa voi spekuloida loputtamasti. Yhtä lailla voitaisiin tulkita, että metron kannattavuus on arvioitu liian alhaiseksi, koska bussiliikenteen kustannustason nousua ei ole ennakoitu riittävän korkeaksi tai Etelä-Espoon maankäytön ei ole oletettu tehostuvan niin paljoa kuin metro sitä oletettavasti tehostaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miten niin 5% korko on poikkeuksellisen alhainen?


Yleensä yhteiskuntataloudellisissa laskelmissa on viime vuosina käytetty 6% korkoa.

Tässä tapauksessa kyse ei ole rahoittajalta otetun lainan korosta vaan yhteiskuntataloudellisen hyödyn "tuottovaatimuksesta", joka on eri asia.

Länsimetron yksityisrahoitusselvityksessä on käytetty 4,55% korkoa.




> Näistä kustannuslaskelmista väiteltiin muutama kuukausi sitten ja tultiin siihen tulokseen että jos laskee vaunujen käyttökustannukset vahingossa yhden vaunun sijaan yhden vaunuparin mukaan ei ole loppujen lopuksi kovin suurta merkitystä, koska metroliikenteessä muodostuvat henkilöstökustannusten säästöt bussiliikenteeseen huomattavasti suuremmiksi.


Tämän kustannustekijävirheen vuoksi metron käyttökustannukset on laskettu pääoman ja vaunujen huollon osalta 50%:ksi todellisista. 
Minulla ei tässä nyt ole laskentamallia, mutta metrossa henkilöstökulujen osuus on niin paljon bussia alhaisempi, että tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että laskelmassa liikennöintikulut ovat korkeintaan noin 60-70% oikein lasketuista. Se ei todellakaan ole merkityksetöntä investoinnin kannattavuutta arvioitaessa. Esim. 3 Me / v vastaa 6% korkoa 50 Me investoinnista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskeinen syy siihen, että Martinlaakson rata tehtiin mutta metrot jäävät tekemättä on epäilemättä raha. Martinlaakson rata maksoi 110 miljoonaa markkaa. Nykyrahaksi muutettuna se on 103 miljoonaa euroa. Länsimetron hintalappu on nelinkertainen.


Vaikea uskoa että Martinlaakson radan saisi enää tänään rakennettua 103 miljoonalla eurolla. Jotain vertailua voi tehdä Marja-radan osalta. Sen hintahan oli muistaakseni 300 miljoonan luokkaa, mutta pituutta n kolmanneksen verran enemmän enemmän, sisältäen lentokentän alittavan tunnelin. Täytyy muistaa että Martsarin radalle rakennettiin aikoinaan Suomen pisin rautatiesilta, kaikki asemat olivat lähes metroasemien tasoisia, tosin liukuportaita varten varattuihin kaukaloihin  rakennettiin puiset "tilapäiset" portaat, ja olihan radalla ihan aito tunneli asemineen kaikkineen, eli Malminkartanossa avattiin käytännössä Suomen ensimmäinen kaupallisen liikenteen maanalainen asema 5 vuotta ennen itämetron liikenteen käynnistämistä.   :Very Happy:  Jos en muista väärin niin Martsarin rata on saanut esittää "metroa" jossain elokuvassakin ennen metron valmistumista. 




> Tosin hinta kai pitäisi suhteuttaa radan matkustajamääriin. En löytänyt tähän hätään vertailukelpoista lukua Martinlaakson radan matkustajamääristä mutta vanhastaan muistelen, että ne olisivat paljon Itämetroa pienemmät. Miten sitten suhteessa Länsimetroon? Kertokaa te asiaan tarkemmin perehtyneet.


Ymmärtääkseni Martsarin radan matkustajamäärät ihan alussa olivat vaatimattomat metroon verrattuna. Junien vuoroväli oli vain ruuhkahuippuna 15 minuuttia, muutoin 30, ja jos en muista väärin niin ilta-ja sunnuntailiikenteessä peräti tunti. Mitään liityntäliikennettä asemille ei järjestetty, vaan juna keräsi väkensä vain kävelyetäisydellä radalta asuvilta. 

Jos rautatien rakentaminen on niin paljon halvempaa kuin oikean metron, niin silloinhan Länsimetrokin kannattaisi rakentaa rautatienä: Joko satamaradan kuilussa ensin keskustasta Ruohikseen, sieltä Länsiväylän maastokäytävässä Kauklahteen,  tai vaihtoehtoisesti haarutumaan Rantaradalta Mäkkylän /Leppävaaran tienoilla, ja sieltä Otaniemen ja Tapiolan kautta länteen.   :Wink:  

/Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Ei ole mikään luonnonlaki että on rakennettava vain pieniä asuntoja.
> 
> 
> Tästä lienemme samaa mieltä. Käyännössä luonnonlaki näyttää toteutuvan. Lienisivätkö metrolle suunnitellut kerrostalotkaan riittävän tehokkaita, jos niissä olisi isoja asuntoja sinkkuboksien sijaan.


Miksi eivät olisi? Toinen juttu on, paljonko on tulevaisuudessa sinkkuja perheellisiin verrattuna? Syntyvyys tuntuu kaikista ponnisteluista huolimatta jäävän läntisissä teollisuusmaissa aika pieneksi, ja sinkkujen osuus  (ml lapsettomat pariskunnat ja seniorikansalaiset joiden lapset ovat muuttaneet pois kotoaan) kasvaa koko ajan. Kaikki sinkut eivät nykyisin tyydy pieniin yksiöihin tai edes kaksioihin eli väljempää tilaa hekin tarvitsevat. Nyt ollaan tultu siihen tilanteeseen että kokonaistarjonta ei riitä. 

Lisäksi on muistettava että Länsimetron varteen tulee (tai on jo nyt) asuntojen lisäksi paljon työpaikkarakentamista, itse asiassa paljon enemmän kuin Itämetron varrella. Ja ne nykymuodin mukaan rakennetut  työpaikkarakennukset eivät ole siitä tehottomimmasta päästä.

/Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yleensä yhteiskuntataloudellisissa laskelmissa on viime vuosina käytetty 6% korkoa.
> 
> Tässä tapauksessa kyse ei ole rahoittajalta otetun lainan korosta vaan yhteiskuntataloudellisen hyödyn "tuottovaatimuksesta", joka on eri asia.


No mitkä ne tuottovaatimukset sitten ovat? 

Jos markkinakorko laskee esim 10%:sta 3%:iin, niin luulisi sillä olevan jonkinlaista vaikutusta myös yhteiskuntataloudellisiin tuottovaatimuksiin? 

Onko esimerkkejä miten paljon kouluihin tai terveydenhoitoon tehdyt investoinnit ovat suhteessa tuottaneet? Tai puolustusvoimien hankinnat? 

Entä työllisyystilanteen vaikutus? Oletetaan että metroa ei rakenneta pelkästään hupivehkeeksi vaan se lisää ihan oikeasti työvoiman liikkuvuutta pääkaupunkiseudulla ja parantaa samalla työllisyystilannetta ja nostaa kokonaistuotantoa, niin pitäisihän senkin näkyä myös yhteiskuntataloudellisissa laskelmissa, vai mitä?




> Tämän kustannustekijävirheen vuoksi metron käyttökustannukset on laskettu pääoman ja vaunujen huollon osalta 50%:ksi todellisista. 
> Minulla ei tässä nyt ole laskentamallia, mutta metrossa henkilöstökulujen osuus on niin paljon bussia alhaisempi, että tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että laskelmassa liikennöintikulut ovat korkeintaan noin 60-70% oikein lasketuista. Se ei todellakaan ole merkityksetöntä investoinnin kannattavuutta arvioitaessa. Esim. 3 Me / v vastaa 6% korkoa 50 Me investoinnista.


Nyt pitää kysyä uudestaan: Mistä ne liikennöinnin pääomakustannukset muodostuvat?  

Ymmärtääkseni sitten kun ja jos Länsimetro pyörähtää käyntiin niin vaunukaluston omistaa ulkopuolinen operaattori joka perii YTV:ltä tiettyä paikkakilometrikustannusta jonka se on laskenut kannattavaksi, mutta silti kilpailukykyiseksi. Tätä pitää verrata vastaavaan bussiliikenteen paikkakilometrihintaan. Operaattori sisällyttää vaunujen tai bussien  hankinnasta johtuvat pääomakustanukset omiin laskelmiinsa. 

Liittyivätkö ne metroliikenteen pääomakustannukset jotenkin varikkoihin, että niiden ylläpito jää tilaajan vastuulle vai mikä se juju oli? Mitä muuten maksaa bussin seisottaminen katujen varsilla yöaikaan? Ei se ainakaan asuinalueiden viihtyvyyttä lisää (nimimerkki kokemusta on  :x ) 

t.Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Ymmärtääkseni sitten kun ja jos Länsimetro pyörähtää käyntiin niin vaunukaluston omistaa ulkopuolinen operaattori joka perii YTV:ltä tiettyä paikkakilometrikustannusta jonka se on laskenut kannattavaksi, mutta silti kilpailukykyiseksi.


Todennäköisesti tämä operaattori (oli se sitten HKL-Metroliikenne tai joku muu) perii YTV:ltä perinteistä vaunupäivä/vaunutunti/linjakilometri -yhdistelmän mukaista hintaa. Tässä tapauksessa vaunupäivien lukumäärä pitää siis kaksinkertaistaa, että saadaan oikea kustannus.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Kannattamaton" on ainoa, jossa vaaditaan tulkintaa. Kuitenkin tarkoittamassani raportissa on normaaliin käytäntöön verrattuna niin ilmeisiä muunnoksia (alhaisempi korkotaso, korkeampi jäännösarvo) sekä virheitä (väärin lasketut metron liikennöintikustannus) että ei ole kovin perustelematon tulkinta sanoa, että virheet korjattuna laskelman tulos olisi, että länsimetro on myös yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton.


Mutta etpä uskaltanut sanoa, että statustekijän vaikutus eli "rail factor" nostaisi kannattavuutta 8 %-yksikköä. Sillähän perusteellaan pikaraitiotietäkin, niin on täysin reilua, jos metroakin perustellaan sillä. Bussien liikennöintikustannuksethan ovat jo nousseet paljon enemmän kuin indeksikorotuksen verran, joten sekin voidaan ottaa ihan rehellisesti mukaan.

Ja kaikkein suurin pottihan (kannattavuus 0,90 -> 1,73) tulee siitä, että lisätään 20000 asukasta Etelä-Espooseen. Siihenkin päädyttiin jo yleiskaavakäsittelyssä. Metron laskelmat on tehty 280 000 asukkaan mukaan, yleiskaava taas 300 000 asukkaan.

Metron taloudellisesta kannattavuudesta ei mielestäni ole epäilystäkään, vaikka korkokanta nousisi 6 %:iin ja jäännösarvo putoaisi 25 %:iin. Niiden vaikutus voidaan kompensoida jo noin 2000-3000 asukkaan lisärakentamisella perusvaihtoehtoon verrattuna, mikä ei liene vaikeaa, vaikka tiivistämistä vastustettaisiin henkeen ja vereen.

----------


## late-

> Yleensä yhteiskuntataloudellisissa laskelmissa on viime vuosina käytetty 6% korkoa.


LVM:n arvointiohjeissa käytetään nykyisin 5% korkoa. Länsimetron selvitystä tehtäessä esitettiin silloisen ohjeen mukainen luku (6 tai 7) ja vaihtoehtoisena 3% korko, joka tosiaan on epärealistisen alhainen tuotto-odotus jopa yhteiskunnalle.

Muissa viesteissä onkin jo mainittu, että silloisen selvityksen jälkeen on toteutunut moni herkkyysstarkastelun metron kannalta myönteinen osa kuten bussiliikenteen kustannustason indeksiä nopeampi nousu ja yleiskaavan odotettua suurempi asukasmäärätavoite. Tosin rakennuskustannusindeksikin on noussut aika vauhtia tässä välillä.

Rakennuskustannusindeksi on muuten minusta oikea indeksi vanhojen hankkeiden hinnan muuttamiseksi nykyrahaksi.

5% korolla Länsimetron investoinnin pitäisi tuottaa vajaat 23 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Operointikustannukset olivat selvityksen mukaan 10-15 miljoonaa pienemmät kuin bussijärjestelmän metron vuorovälistä riippuen. Toisin sanoen noin puolet investoinnista voidaan kattaa suorilla kustannussäästöillä.

Olettekos muuten huomanneet, että pikaratikka vaikkapa Saksassa tai Ranskassa on "kannattava", jos se kattaa käyttökulunsa, mutta metro Suomessa vasta kattaessaan koko infrainvestoinnin?

Voidaan tietysti väittää, että metron investointi on isompi, mutta eipä se aina ole. Strasbourgin kehuttu pikaratikka maksoi kilometriä kohden ihan samaa luokkaa kuin Länsimetro. Toki korkeaan hintaan oli erinäisiä suoraan ratikasta riippumattomia syitä, mutta silti pysyy se fakta, että investointia kehutaan kannattavaksi siihenkin hintaan.

Toki pikaratikka voi alemmilla kustannuksillaan olla paljonkin paremmin kannattava investointi kuin metro, mutta suorastaan tappiollinen se ei oikein voi olla, jos käytetään samoja kriteerejä kuin yhtä kalliita pikaratikoita menestyksiksi arvioitaessa.

----------


## JE

> Toki pikaratikka voi alemmilla kustannuksillaan olla paljonkin paremmin kannattava investointi kuin metro, mutta suorastaan tappiollinen se ei oikein voi olla, jos käytetään samoja kriteerejä kuin yhtä kalliita pikaratikoita menestyksiksi arvioitaessa.


Niinpä kyllä. On kuitenkin aina otettava huomioon koko liikennöintikokonaisuus, eikä jäädä tutkimaan yksittäistä elementtiä ikään kuin irrallisena. Metroa on aiheellistakin kehua kannattavaksi, jos sen ja mukaan tarvittavan liityntäjärjestelmän yhteenlasketut kustannukset ovat alhaisemmat tai edes jotenkin vertailukelpoiset saman liikennetarpeen pikaraitiotien tai muun vaihtoehtoratkaisun kanssa. Tämän takia metro tarvitseekin melko tiivistä rakentamista ollakseen kannattava. Niitäkin kaupunkeja on (Oslo...) joissa metrolinjoja ajetaan vartin vuorovälein ja lyhyillä junilla. Helsingissä metron laajennusten liikenteen toivoisi olevan kannattavaa tiheälläkin vuorovälillä (joihin riittää matkustajia), jottei investoinnin takaisinmaksuaikaa tarvitse virittää vuosisatojen mittaiseksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta etpä uskaltanut sanoa, että statustekijän vaikutus eli "rail factor" nostaisi kannattavuutta 8 %-yksikköä. Sillähän perusteellaan pikaraitiotietäkin, niin on täysin reilua, jos metroakin perustellaan sillä.


Tietenkin raideliikenteen statustekijä on otettava huomioon sillä alueella, jota raideliikenne palvelee suoraan. Liityntäliikenteessä statustekijä on negatiivinen verrattuna suoraan bussilinjaan.




> Bussien liikennöintikustannuksethan ovat jo nousseet paljon enemmän kuin indeksikorotuksen verran, joten sekin voidaan ottaa ihan rehellisesti mukaan.


Tietysti, pitääkin ottaa. Myös liityntäbussiliikenteelle. 

Samoin sitten pitäisi rehellisyyden nimissä tehdä myös kunnollinen pikaraitiotievaihtoehto, jossa keskeiset alueet palvellaan suorilla raidelinjoilla.




> Ja kaikkein suurin pottihan (kannattavuus 0,90 -> 1,73) tulee siitä, että lisätään 20000 asukasta Etelä-Espooseen.


Mistä tämä kannattavuus muodostuu? Onko kyseessä ensisijaisesti se, että jos metroasemille tehdään tiiviitä keskittymiä, liikennöintikustannukset alenevat.




> Strasbourgin kehuttu pikaratikka maksoi kilometriä kohden ihan samaa luokkaa kuin Länsimetro.


Strasbourgin ratikan esitellyissä hinnoissa on mukana kalusto ja varikko, joita ei Länsimetron 452 miljoonan euron hintaan ole laskettu.

Toisekseen koko hankkeen kustannusten muodostuminen oli täysin erilainen. Ranskassa joukkoliikennehankkeille on toimiva rahoitusmuoto, joten niihin paketoidaan kaikki muukin kiva mitä kaupunkiin halutaan. Strasbourgin raitiotien kustannuksiin sisällytettiin mm. kaksi keskustan parkkihallia, maanalainen ostoskeskus rautatieasemalla, koko keskustan kävelykadut ja useita laajoja liityntäpysäköintialueita. Muistaakseni hankkeen toteuttajat arvioivat, että itse raitiotieväylä maksoi noin 20% kokonaiskustannuksista.

Jos Länsimetron hinta haluttaisiin vertailukelpoiseksi, siihen pitäisi sisällyttää koko Asematunneli, Kampin terminaali, Elielinaukion pysäköintihalli, Aleksin remontti, puolet Ison Omenan ja Tapiolan pysäköintilaitoksista jne.

Liikennöintitaloudellisesti Strasbourgin raitiotie on kannattava linjana. Myös Länsimetro on epäilemättä liikennöintitaloudellisesti kannattava linja. Eri asia on se, mikä on linjojen muodostaman kokonaisuuden kannattavuus. Länsimetron liikenteen olennainen osa on liityntäliikenne. Strasbourgissa varsinaisia liityntälinjoja on hyvin vähän, pääosa matkustajista tulee välittömästi palvellulta alueelta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tässä runsaassa keskustelussa on kirjoitettu siitä, miten länsimetro lisää Espoon rakentamista ja tiheä rakentaminen asemien läheisyyteen ratkaisee vähäisen matkustajamäärän ongelman.

Kani esitti jo oman noidankehänsä, ja sitä voin vahvistaa. Pääkaupunkiseudulla EI HALUTA pieniä asuntoja tiiviissä kerrostaloympäristössä jossain lähiössä. Tiivistä asumista arvostetaan Helsingin keskustassa, ei muualla. Mutta sielläkin tiivis tarkoittaa tehokasta maankäyttöä, asumisväljyys halutaan suureksi aina.

Asuntotuotanto ei kuitenkaan tuota väljää asumista. Yksi syy siihen on asuntojen hintataso. Ihmisen palkka ei riitä siihen väljyyteen, jota halutaan. Ja miksi ei riitä? Sen voi esittää hieman pelkistäen. 

A: Jos on pakko omistaa auto, että pääsee töihin ja ostamaan ruokaa, se tulee kalliiksi, ja asuntolainan maksukyky tai säästäminen heikkenevät, ja on tyydyttävä pieneen asuntoon.

B: Jos kaupunki käyttää tarpeettomasti rahaa kalliisiin investointeihin, nousee verorasitus sekä julkisten maksujen aiheuttama rasitus. Jos joukkoliikenne yhtenä kaupungin palveluna hoidetaan tarpeettoman kalliilla tavalla, kalliita ovat sekä joukkoliikenteen maksut että veroista kerättävä subventio.

Ei ole ilmaista lounasta, joku sen maksaa aina. Ja kuten Kani painotti, viime kädessä kaiken maksaa tuottavaa työtä tekevä kansalainen.

Yhteiskuntataloudellisen kannattavuuden laskennan tavoite on, että löydettäisiin kansantalouden kannalta edullisia ratkaisuja. Mutta se laskeminen on osoittautunut kovin vaikeaksi ja tulkinnanvaraiseksi. Onhan sen perusteella jopa väitetty, että autoilu on tuottavaa, joten sitä pitäisi tukea eikä verottaa.

Länsimetron kohdalla Kani on täysin oikeassa. Ei ole kansalaisen eduksi, että rakennetaan kallis metro, jotta se nostaisi maan arvoa asemien läheisyydessä, jotta niille kannattaisi rakentaa asuntoja, koska niiden asuntojen hinnat ovat korkeammat kuin liityntäliikenteen päässä.

Ensin kaupunkilaiset maksavat veroillaan sen metron, sitten ne kalliit asunnot. Mihin se raha menee? Rakennusliikkeille, jotka metron ja asunnot rakensivat. Osa palautuu toki rakennustyöläisten palkoiksi, mutta vain osa.

Kaupunkilaisten kannalta ei suinkaan ole edullista, että rakennetaan mahdollisimman paljon ja mahdollisimman kalliilla. Vaan mahdollisimman vähän ja mahdollisimman halvalla. Suora ratikkaverkko on halvempi kuin liityntäliikenteen metro. Ja se suoran ratikkaverkon nopeuden parannus nostaa olemassa olevien asuntojen arvoja ilman uusien asuntojen rakentamista.

Ja mikä olennaista, on mahdollista rakentaa uuttakin alhaisemmalla maankäytön tehokkuudella, mikä tarkoittaa sellaisia asumismuotoja, joita halutaan mieluummin kuin kerrostalotehorakentamista.

Antero

----------


## late-

> puolet Ison Omenan ja Tapiolan pysäköintilaitoksista jne.


Metron kustannuksissa ovat itse asiassa mukana varsinaiset metron pysäköintilaitokset. Ison Omenan omaa pysäköintilaitosta ei julkinen sektori ole maksanut. Epäilen vähän, ettei julkinen sektori maksanut Strasbourgin ostoskeskustakaan, vaikka onhan sellainen tuottava investointi.

Tapiolan pysäköintilaitos ei taida kuulua metron kustannusarvioihin ainakaan täysimääräisesti. Jonkin verran liityntäpysäköinnin kuluja oli sinnekin jyvitetty.

Metro ja liityntäliikenne yhdessä laskevat merkittävästi liikennöinnin kustannuksia. Eivät toki luultavasti niin paljon, että kokonaisuus nousisi voiton puolelle. Voi myös olla, että hyvin toteutettu pikaratikka olisi tässä suhteessa tehokkaampi investointi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Keskustelussa on kirjoitettu raideliikennekertoimesta, ja arveltu sen pelastavan länsimetron kannattavuuslaskelmat.

Raideliikennekertoimella tarkoitetaan sitä, että raideliikenne houkuttelee enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä kuin bussijoukkoliikenne. Siis ainoastaan kulkuvälineen vaikutusta. Toki joukkoliikenteen käyttöhalukkuuteen vaikuttavat muutkin tekijät. Ja sen vuoksi ei voi verrata kahden eri paikan joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja panna sitä raideliikennekertoimen tiliin, vaikka näillä kahdella paikalla olisi erona myös liikennemuoto.

Yksinkertaisimmin raideliikennekerroin saadaan esille, jos liikennemuoto muuttuu samassa paikassa. Turussa kun raitioliikennettä lopetettiin, havaittiin yksiselitteinen raideliikennekertoimen vaikutus siellä, missä lopetettu linja korvattin bussilla. Matkustajamäärä tippui saman tien. Kirjoitin taannoin Bielefedistä, jossa tapahtui toisin päin, ja matkustajamäärä nousi.

Entä metro tai länsimetro tai lähijunaliikenne.

Kun metroliikenne alkoi, joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärä ei muuttunut Itä-Helsingissä. Metrolla ei ollut raideliikennekerrointa.

Länsimetron matkustajaennusteet eivät osoita raideliikennekerrointa. Sitä on yritetty kokeilla ennustejärjestelmään, mutta tulokset ovat olleet huonoja. Mutta miksi ei ennuste osoita raideliikennekerrointa? Siksi, että ennuste perustuu kokemukseen pk-seudun liikenteestä, myös metron osalta. Ennustelaskenta ennustaa länsimetron käytön samanlaiseksi kuin idässä. Kun ei kerrointa ole idässä, ei sitä tule länteenkään.

Oliko Vuosaaren haaralla raideliikennekerroin? Täällä mainittiin, että olisi ollut. Siis että Vuosaaren suunnan joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus olisi kasvanut liityntäbussiliikenteeseen verrattuna. Jos tilasto tällaista osoittaa, ei kyse ole puhtaasti siitä, että muutos johtuu vain raideliikenteen busseja suuremmasta houkuttavuudesta. Sillä metron kanssa samaan aikaan muuttui koko Vuosaari toisenlaiseksi, kun rakennettin Etelä-Vuosaari.

Mutta miksi nopealla ja kiitetyllä metrolla ei olisi raideliikennekerrointa? Itse metrolla ilmeisesti onkin, mutta ei liityntäliikennejärjestelmällä. Metron vaikutus asuntojen hintoihin on lähellä asemaa nostava, mutta liityntäliikennealueella laskeva. Mitä ilmeisemmin sama pätee joukkoliikenteen käyttöhalukkuuteen.

Entä sitten lähiliikenne. Kaupunkiratojen ennen-jälkeen-vertailut ovat osoittaneet, ettei matkustajamäärässä ole tapahtunut muutoksia, vaikka palvelun olisi pitänyt parantua. Mutta osin on siirrytty liityntäliikenteeseen. Jos sen sijaan matkustajamäärät vaihtelevat ja kasvavat ilman, että järjestelmässä tapahtuu muutoksia, kyse on jostain muusta kuin raideliikennekertoimesta.

Mistä raideliikennekertoimessa sitten lopulta on kyse. Mikä se on, mistä se johtuu. Siitä en ole nähnyt tyhjentävää tutkimusta ja selitystä. Mutta sitä voinee selittää periaatteessa yksinkertaisesti: Raideliikenne verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen on miellyttävämpää matkustajan kannalta ja usein myös nopeampaa. Status siis perustuu vain parempaan palveluun.

En epäile, ettei raideliikennekerroin toteudu yhtä hyvin kevyellä kuin raskaallakin raideliikenteellä. Mutta jos raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen liittyy muita tekijöitä, jotka alentavat joukkoliikenteen palvelua, kertoimen hyöty katoaa näihin alentaviin ominaisuuksiin. Liityntäliikenne on keskeinen tällainen ominaisuus, joka syö raideliikennekertoimen.

Suomalaisella maankäytön tehokkuudella raideliikennekertoimen piiriin saadaan raskaalla raideliikenteellä aina vain osa liikenteen käyttäjistä. Raskaalla raideliikenteellä ei voida palvella niin laajasti kuin busseilla. Kevyellä raideliikenteellä ei tätä haittaa ole läheskään yhtä laajasti. Raideliikennekertoimen vaikutuksen ulkopuolelle jää vain hyvin pieni osa liikenteen käyttäjistä.

Eikä kyse ole pelkästään suomalaisesta maankäytön tehokkuudesta. Samanlaista on maankäytön tehokkuus monissa eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa, ja kaupunkien tasolla tämä raideliikennekerroin on todettavissa myös. Samantyyppisissä bussi- tai metrokaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on alhaisempaa kuin raitiovaunukaupungeissa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt täytyy muistaa että 6 nykyisistä 16 metroasemasta on kantakaupungissa jonne liityntäparkkipaikkojen järjestäminen on käytännössä mahdotonta ja turhaa, ja ne asemat ovat kaiken lisäksi käyttäjämääriltään vilkkaimmasta päästä, eli kantakaupungin sisäisten matkojen osuus nostaa näiden käyttäjämääriä keskiarvoa yli muiden.


Itämetron liityntliikenteen osuudelle antamani arvo 1,6 % on VAIN niiden asemien käyttäjistä, joilla liityntäpysäköintiä on - kuten kirjoitinkin. Eli Kulosaari ja siitä itään.

Näillä on 1385 autopaikkaa. Asemilla on nousuja ja poistumia 170.000 vuorokaudessa, eli käyttäjiä puolet tästä.

Itäkeskuksella on käyttäjiä eniten, 22.500. Autopaikkoja siellä on 442 kpl eli 2 %. Jumbossa on noin 5000 autopaikkaa, ja niitä varten valtava pysäköintilaitos. Jos samanlainen olisi Itäkeskuksessa vain metron käytössä, sekin olisi vasta noin 20 % käyttäjistä. Liityntämatkaajia metrolla on noin 70 % käyttäjistä.

Joten kyllä autoliityntä marginaaliseksi jää ainakin pysäköintikonstilla. En tiedä sitten sitä, voisiko Espoossa olla suosittua "kiss-park"-systeemi. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että vaimo ajaa miehensä asemalle, antaa suukon, ja vie auton kotiin päiväksi. Illalla vaimo sitten noutaa miehensä sillä autolla.

Maaseudulle ulottuvassa lähiliikenteessä tilanne on toinen. Ei ole liityntäbusseja, mutta ei myöskään sellaisia asemien käyttäjämääriä kuin metrolla. Eikä tietenkään samaa vuoro- ja paikkatarjontaakaan.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Joskus olen törmännyt ihan selkeällä suomella sanottuun lausahdukseen, että bussiliikennettä käyttävät vain ne, jotka eivät muuten pääse kulkemaan, s.o. *naiset*. _Kun perheen auto on toisen käytössä._ Raideliikennettä sitä vastoin käyttävät, jostain ihmeen syystä - onko se laitteen systemaattinen ja tekninen ominaisuus - mielellään myös *miehet*. Ja jättävät sen autonsa talliin tai elävät jopa ilmankin. Tämä on aivan kliinisesti kenen tahansa todennettava totuus.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Liityntäliikenteessä statustekijä on negatiivinen verrattuna suoraan bussilinjaan.


Näin siis teoriassa - etenkin silloin, kun suora bussi olisi vähintään yhtä nopea kuin vaihdollinen syöttölinja + runkolinja.
Kannattaa muistaa, että suora linja antaa täyden edun vain niille, joilla matkan toinen pää olisi Helsinginkin puolella suoran linjan varrella, enintään Kampissa. Ei voi olla epäselvyyttä siitä, että jo nyt länsisuunnan busseista vaihdetaan sekä Ruoholahdessa että Kampissa sankoin joukoin metroon. Jos tämä vaihtaminen siirtyisi joskus 10 km lännemmäksi, niin ei kai sille sen suurempaa haittakerrointa tule määritellä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entä sitten lähiliikenne. Kaupunkiratojen ennen-jälkeen-vertailut ovat osoittaneet, ettei matkustajamäärässä ole tapahtunut muutoksia, vaikka palvelun olisi pitänyt parantua. Mutta osin on siirrytty liityntäliikenteeseen. Jos sen sijaan matkustajamäärät vaihtelevat ja kasvavat ilman, että järjestelmässä tapahtuu muutoksia, kyse on jostain muusta kuin raideliikennekertoimesta.


Oletko sattunut lukemaan VR:n vuosikatsausta henkilöliikenteen kehityksestä v 2005: http://www.vr.fi/yhtyma/uutis.html

Sen mukaan *lähiliikenteen matkustajamäärät kasvoivat v 2005 YTV-alueella 7%.* . Ota huomioon että viime vuoden aikana ei otettu käyttöön mitään uusia kaupunkiratoja eikä junavuoroja lisätty. Keravan kaupunkirata tosin otettiin käyttöön v 2004 loppukesästä joten edellisvuonna ajettiin puoli vuotta pikkasen vähemmillä K-junien vuoromäärillä. Kaupunkiradan käyttöönoton myötä  tosin lakkautettiin Hiekkaharjuun päättyvät P-junat ja siten heikensi Helsingin ja Hiekkaharjun välistä junatarjontaa, joten yhteisvaikutus kumoavat toisensa. Millä muulla voi selittää matkustajamäärien 7% kasvun kuin raideliikennekertoimella? Ja kasvu on ollut yli 5% luokkaa lähes joka vuosi. Itse selittäisi n kasvun niin että ratojen varsiin on rakennettu paljon uusia asuntoja ja työpaikkoja. Onko tämä joidenkin mielestä tyhmää? Jos sama ilmiö saadaan toistumaan metron kohdalla samoilla tempulla, niin onko sekin tyhmää?




> Mistä raideliikennekertoimessa sitten lopulta on kyse. Mikä se on, mistä se johtuu. Siitä en ole nähnyt tyhjentävää tutkimusta ja selitystä. Mutta sitä voinee selittää periaatteessa yksinkertaisesti: Raideliikenne verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen on miellyttävämpää matkustajan kannalta ja usein myös nopeampaa. Status siis perustuu vain parempaan palveluun.





> Joskus olen törmännyt ihan selkeällä suomella sanottuun lausahdukseen, että bussiliikennettä käyttävät vain ne, jotka eivät muuten pääse kulkemaan, s.o. naiset. Kun perheen auto on toisen käytössä. Raideliikennettä sitä vastoin käyttävät, jostain ihmeen syystä - onko se laitteen systemaattinen ja tekninen ominaisuus - mielellään myös miehet. Ja jättävät sen autonsa talliin tai elävät jopa ilmankin.


Näihin mielipiteisiin voin yhtyä, ja on omakohtaisia kokemuksia. Eniten häiritsee bussissa pomppiva ja nykivä liike ja tilanahtaus ruuhka-aikaan sekä kiemurtelevat ja tiheään pysähtyvät "palvelulinja" -tyyppiset reitit, mikä pitää huolen että bussi on monessa tapauksessa kävelyäkin hitaampi vaihtoehto. 




> En epäile, ettei raideliikennekerroin toteudu yhtä hyvin kevyellä kuin raskaallakin raideliikenteellä. Mutta jos raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen liittyy muita tekijöitä, jotka alentavat joukkoliikenteen palvelua, kertoimen hyöty katoaa näihin alentaviin ominaisuuksiin. Liityntäliikenne on keskeinen tällainen ominaisuus, joka syö raideliikennekertoimen.


Kevyessäkin raideliikenteessä on alentavia ominaisuuksia. Yksi niistä on se, että raitiovaunu on tai ainakin mielletään bussia ahtaammaksi ja hitaammaksi, ja niidenkin reitit ovat kiemurtelevia. Raskas raideliikenne on osoittautunut sopivaksi runkokuljettimeksi Helsingissä ja muiden pohjoismaiden pääkaupunkiseuduissa nimenomaan maankäyttösyistä koska lähiöiden väliset etäisyydet ovat pitkät, ja harvalla on asunto ja työpaikka alle 10 km etäisyydellä. Mahdollisuutta odottaa kulkuneuvoa kunnollisen katoksen alla tai sisätiloissa arvostetaan myös meidän ilmaston takia. Pääsemistä julkisilla kotiovelta työpaikan ovelle ilman vaihtoa on loppujen lopuksi luksusta josta voivat vain ne paljasjalkaiset tsadilaiset jotka sekä asuvat että käyvät töissä kehäykkösen sisäpuolella nauttia. Se on vain pieni osa koko pk-seudun väestöstä.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joten kyllä autoliityntä marginaaliseksi jää ainakin pysäköintikonstilla. En tiedä sitten sitä, voisiko Espoossa olla suosittua "kiss-park"-systeemi. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että vaimo ajaa miehensä asemalle, antaa suukon, ja vie auton kotiin päiväksi. Illalla vaimo sitten noutaa miehensä sillä autolla.


Itse pääkaupunkiseudun 4:ssä eri kaupungissa ratojen varsilla vuosikymmeniä asuneena voin vakuuttaa että "Kiss&Ride":a on harrastettu pitkään. Usein on niin että toinen puoliso jatkaa autollaan omalle työpaikalleen, ja se junalle kyyditettävä ei ole aina puoliso, vaan usein lapset tai mummo tai muu sukulainen. 




> Maaseudulle ulottuvassa lähiliikenteessä tilanne on toinen. Ei ole liityntäbusseja, mutta ei myöskään sellaisia asemien käyttäjämääriä kuin metrolla. Eikä tietenkään samaa vuoro- ja paikkatarjontaakaan.


Mitä tarkoitat "maaseudulla"? Tavallisesti pidetään karkeasti ottaen kehä3:n ulkopuolta "maaseutuna" mutta kuulutko itse niihin joiden mielestä jo kehä1:n ulkopuoli on sitä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kannattaa muistaa, että suora linja antaa täyden edun vain niille, joilla matkan toinen pää olisi Helsinginkin puolella suoran linjan varrella, enintään Kampissa. Ei voi olla epäselvyyttä siitä, että jo nyt länsisuunnan busseista vaihdetaan sekä Ruoholahdessa että Kampissa sankoin joukoin metroon. Jos tämä vaihtaminen siirtyisi joskus 10 km lännemmäksi, niin ei kai sille sen suurempaa haittakerrointa tule määritellä?


Toki on niin, että bussista metroon vaihtajille ei ole väliksi, missä he vaihtavat. Ja periaatteessa heidän matkansa voisi jopa nopeutua, jos länsimetron uudet asemat rakennettaisiin oikein ja liityntälinjojen aikataulut synkronoidaan metrojuniin - joiden vuoroväli ilmeisesti on tupla itämetroon verrattuna.

Mutta kuinka paljon on "sankka joukko". En kulje ruuhkasuunnassa Espoo-Helsinki-väliä vaan päinvastoin, joten oma kokemukseni on niukka. Sen perusteella arvelisin kuitenkin, että "sankka joukko" on pieni osa kaikista matkustajista.

Länsimetron kohdallahan usein on vedottu siihen, että sitten pääsee niin kätevästi Isosta omenasta Itäkeskukseen. En ole kuitenkaan koskaan nähnyt lukuja siitä, kuinka paljon näitä matkustajia on. Tai muita, joille liityntäliikenteen vaihto on vain vaihtopaikan siirtyminen. Vuosien varrella minulle on muodostunut kuva, että yli 90 % Länsiväylän joukkoliikenteen matkustajista päätyy sellaisille yhteyksille, että liityntäliikenne merkitsee ylimääräistä vaihtoa.

Yksi selitys näin korkealle osuudelle on esim. siinä, että Töölön suuntaan moni pääsee nyt vaihdotta Kuusisaaren kautta ajavilla busseilla. Tälle "sankalle joukolle" länsimetron liityntäliikenne merkitsisi peräti kahta vaihtoa vaihdottoman matkan sijaan. Tässä sankka lienee todellakin aika paljon, koska kyse on näiden linjojen kaikista matkustajista. Vai nakerretaanko länsimetron kannattavuutta jättämällä tällaiset linjat käyttöön?

Jokohan tämä vihdoin uskallettaisiin sanoa maanantaina julkaistavassa RaideYVAssa?

Antero

----------


## Kani

> raitiovaunu on tai ainakin mielletään bussia ahtaammaksi ja hitaammaksi, ja niidenkin reitit ovat kiemurtelevia.


Kukaan visioita näkevä suunnittelija ei toimi vanhojen mielikuvien varassa. Ihmisillä ei voi olla mielikuvaa esim. pikaraitiotiestä, jollei sellaista ole.




> Raskas raideliikenne on osoittautunut sopivaksi runkokuljettimeksi Helsingissä ja muiden pohjoismaiden pääkaupunkiseuduissa nimenomaan maankäyttösyistä koska lähiöiden väliset etäisyydet ovat pitkät, ja harvalla on asunto ja työpaikka alle 10 km etäisyydellä.


Ei ole mikään selitys vanhan tyylin jatkamiselle, että ennenkin on rakennettu pelloille ja kauas ja ennenkin on tehty massoille massakulkuneuvoja kauas kotiovelta. Se, että lähiöiden etäisyydet ovat pitkät ja työmatkat usein yli 10km, on takavuosien kaavoitus-grynderi-suurkaupunkipolitiikan virhe, jota ei 2000-luvulla tarvitse toistaa.




> Pääsemistä julkisilla kotiovelta työpaikan ovelle ilman vaihtoa on loppujen lopuksi luksusta josta voivat vain ne paljasjalkaiset tsadilaiset jotka sekä asuvat että käyvät töissä kehäykkösen sisäpuolella nauttia. Se on vain pieni osa koko pk-seudun väestöstä.


Miten joukkoliikenne voi houkutella ihmisiä, jos sen asenne on tällainen? Vaihtojen vähentämiseksi on tehtävä kaikki voitava, eikä yritettävä uskotella, että nykyajan laiskat ihmiset tyytyvät samaan kuin ihmiset taloudellisen pakon edessä vuosikymmeniä sitten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta kuinka paljon on "sankka joukko". En kulje ruuhkasuunnassa Espoo-Helsinki-väliä vaan päinvastoin, joten oma kokemukseni on niukka. Sen perusteella arvelisin kuitenkin, että "sankka joukko" on pieni osa kaikista matkustajista.


Arvioisisin että kaikki ne jotka tulevat lännestä ja joiden määränpää Helsingin keskustassa on Sokoksen korttelin itäpuolella, vaihtavat bussista metroon jo Ruohiksessa. YTV:n reittiopaskin tarjoaa lyhyimmän matka-ajan sillä tavalla Mannerheimintien itäpuoleisiin kohteisiin. Poispäin keskustasta mentäessä on tilanne niinpäin että useampi nousee bussiin jo Kampissa koska haluaa varmistua että saa istumapaikan tai ylipäänsä pääsee bussiin mukaan, sekun ei ole läheskään varmaa jos yrittää Ruoholahdesta päästä kyytiin. Länsimetro poistaisi spekulaatiot missä kannattaa jäädä pois ja nousta kyytiin. Metrolla mentäisiin aina niin lähelle kuin pääsee ja loppumatka bussilla tai kävellen tai autolla tai fillarilla tms.




> Länsimetron kohdallahan usein on vedottu siihen, että sitten pääsee niin kätevästi Isosta omenasta Itäkeskukseen.


En ole kuulllut kenenkään tosissaan väittävän niin, koska sillä ei ole relevanttia merkitystä. Sensijaan sillä on, että pääsee nykyisiä busseja kätevämmin Itä- ja Pohjois-Helsingin suurista asuinalueista esim Otaniemen, Keilaniemen,  Tapiolaan ja Niittykummun suurille työpaikkavaltaisille alueille.




> En ole kuitenkaan koskaan nähnyt lukuja siitä, kuinka paljon näitä matkustajia on. Tai muita, joille liityntäliikenteen vaihto on vain vaihtopaikan siirtyminen. Vuosien varrella minulle on muodostunut kuva, että yli 90 % Länsiväylän joukkoliikenteen matkustajista päätyy sellaisille yhteyksille, että liityntäliikenne merkitsee ylimääräistä vaihtoa.


Näin oli varmaan 70-luvulla kun länsiväylän varsi oli pelkkää pikkuvirkamiesten asuinaluetta. Mutta sen jälkeen kun raaden hammas kohosi Keilaniemeen räjähti pajatso ja seudun ilme alkoi muuttua 80-90-luvulla radikaalisti. Monen mielestä huonoon suuntaan, mutta raha ratkaisee you know.  

Aika moni kulkee työmatkansa näihin kohteisiin  omalla autolla kehäykköstä kiertäen koska bussit eivät palvele heitä odotusten mukaisesti. Ei varsinkaan jos matka on itä- tai pohjois-Helsingistä tai Vantaalta etelä-Espooseen. Jokeri-linja on pieni parannus mutta jos totuudessa puhutaan niin lyhyn matka appelsiinin kummankin navan välillä on appelsiinin läpi eikä kuorta pitkin. Joukkoliikennematkustajien määrä nousisi varmaan jos olisi suora metro idän ja lännen välillä, koska em matkustajien kohdalla yksi turha vaihto keskustassa tai kävely rautatieasemalta Kamppiin bussin odotuksineen kaikkineen  jäisi pois. 




> Yksi selitys näin korkealle osuudelle on esim. siinä, että Töölön suuntaan moni pääsee nyt vaihdotta Kuusisaaren kautta ajavilla busseilla. Tälle "sankalle joukolle" länsimetron liityntäliikenne merkitsisi peräti kahta vaihtoa vaihdottoman matkan sijaan. Tässä sankka lienee todellakin aika paljon, koska kyse on näiden linjojen kaikista matkustajista. Vai nakerretaanko länsimetron kannattavuutta jättämällä tällaiset linjat käyttöön?


Itse olen ymmärtänyt että länsimetrolla ei korvattaisi Esim Tapiolasta  Kuusisaaren kautta keskustaan kulkevia bussilinjoja. Niitä on niin vähän kaikkiin länsiväylää pitkin kulkeviin linoihin ja vuoroihin verrattuna että niitä ei kannata sen vuoksi lakkauttaa, ne eivät todellakaan nakerra länsimetron kannattavuutta. Vasta silloin ne saisivat kyytiä jos esim pidennetään raitiotietä Munkkiniemestä Tapiolaan, mutta se kai ei olisi keneltäkään pois sekään? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Asuntoani lähinnä kulkee linja-autoreitti, joka menee suoraan työpaikkani oven eteen. Vaan sen käyttö ei todellakaan kiinnosta! Mieluummin teen runsaan kilometrin patikoinnin vaikka umpihangessa junaseisakkeelle, vaikka määräpaikka onkin kutakuinkin sama.


Meitä on moneen junaan, mutta nykytieto maailmalta osoittaa, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö vähenee radikaalisti, kun asunnon etäisyys kotiovelta lähimmälle pysäkille suurenee useisiin satoihin metreihin. Suurin osa tavallisista joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä tai sitä käyttämättömistä tekee matkustuspäätöksiään näin. Siihen on hankala tarjota 1000-1500 metrin päässä olevaa raskaan raideliikenteen asemaa. Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa ei pitäisi olla muuta mahdollisuutta kuin käsittää ja hyväksyä tämä tosiasia.

Helsingin seudun "ongelma" on se, että täällä sekä bussit että raitiovaunut liikkuvat sujuvasti, koska Suur-Helsinki ei ole oikea suurkaupunki. Eikä se sellaiseksi muutu vasaraa suurentamalla, eli rakentamalla väkisin raskaita joukkoliikenneratkaisuja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vuosien varrella minulle on muodostunut kuva, että yli 90 % Länsiväylän joukkoliikenteen matkustajista päätyy sellaisille yhteyksille, että liityntäliikenne merkitsee ylimääräistä vaihtoa.
> 
> Yksi selitys näin korkealle osuudelle on esim. siinä, että Töölön suuntaan moni pääsee nyt vaihdotta Kuusisaaren kautta ajavilla busseilla.


Kampin terminaalin rakennustöiden aikana laskettiin, että ruuhka-aikaan jopa n. 30% Länsiväylän busseilla tulevista matkustajista vaihtoi metroon Ruoholahdessa. Terminaalin rakennustöistä johtuneet ruuhkat Ruoholahden ja Kampin välillä varmasti vaikuttivat asiaan. Nykytilanteessa vaihtajien määrää onkin vaikeampi arvioida, kun vaihtaa voi sekä Ruoholahdessa että Kampissa. Joka tapauksessa metroon on edelleenkin kannattavaa vaihtaa, jos matka suuntautuu Rautatientoria idemmäksi oikeastaan missä tahansa pääkaupunkiseudulla ja jatkoväline keskustasta ei ole pääradan juna.

En ole nähnyt viimeisimpiä suunnitelmia Etelä-Espoon ja Töölön välisestä bussiliikenteestä länsimetron aikaan, mutta ne suunnitelmat mitä olen nähnyt ovat pohjautuneet siihen, että muita muutoksia ei ole kuin näiden bussilinjojen siirtäminen kulkemaan liityntäterminaalien kautta (eli esim. silloinen 502 olisi jatkettu Tapiolan liityntäterminaaliin).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kukaan visioita näkevä suunnittelija ei toimi vanhojen mielikuvien varassa. Ihmisillä ei voi olla mielikuvaa esim. pikaraitiotiestä, jollei sellaista ole.


Silloin jos pikaraitiotie muistuttaa mahdollisimman paljon metroa tai junaa, niin se on ok. Mutta jos se säästösyistä kutistetaan bussiksi joka kulkee kiskoilla niin ei hjuva. 




> Ei ole mikään selitys vanhan tyylin jatkamiselle, että ennenkin on rakennettu pelloille ja kauas ja ennenkin on tehty massoille massakulkuneuvoja kauas kotiovelta. Se, että lähiöiden etäisyydet ovat pitkät ja työmatkat usein yli 10km, on takavuosien kaavoitus-grynderi-suurkaupunkipolitiikan virhe, jota ei 2000-luvulla tarvitse toistaa.


Olet varmaan kuullut NIMBY-ilmiöstä? Suomessa sillä on sellainen ominaispiirre että kaatopaikkojen ja moottoriteiden rakentamisen sijaan vastustetaan ensisijaisesti vanhojen lähiöiden välisten joutomaiden ja metsien rakentamista umpeen uusilla asuinalueilla. Lisäksi työpaikat pitävät itse huolen siitä että työmatkat pitenevät: Muutetaan kaiken maailman lasitaloihin kauas kehäteiden varsiin. Kaupunki siis kasvaa mutta ei sisäänpäin vaan ulospäin. jos kuitenkin tapahtuisi jokin muutos ihmisten ajattelutavoissa, tulee joka tapauksessa kestämään pitkään,  2100-luvulle asti ennenkuin meillä on pääkaupunkiseudullakaan laajoilla alueilla sellainen keski-eurooppalaistyylinen tiivis mutta matala kaupunkirakenne joka on ihanteelliinen kevyelle raideliikenteelle. Sekään ei sinänsä poista raskaan raideliikenteen tarvetta pitkillä matkoillla. 




> Miten joukkoliikenne voi houkutella ihmisiä, jos sen asenne on tällainen? Vaihtojen vähentämiseksi on tehtävä kaikki voitava, eikä yritettävä uskotella, että nykyajan laiskat ihmiset tyytyvät samaan kuin ihmiset taloudellisen pakon edessä vuosikymmeniä sitten.


Mielestäni vaihdot haittaavat matkantekoa ensisijaisesti liikuntarajoitteisten ja vanhusten kohdalla. Sen takia on olemassa ns palvelulinja-verkosto ja taksit ym kuljetuspalvelut jotka hoitavat heidän liikkumistarpeensa. Sellainen reittiverkosto joka perustuu nopeisiin (raide-) runkoreitteihin ja poikittais-syöttöreitteihin jossa on muutamia määrättyjä vaihtoterminaaleja on helpompi hahmottaa ja ummikkokin löytää perille oikeaan kohteeseen paremin kuin monen sadan linjan spagettimaisessa bussiverkostossa jonka pysäkit ovat levälllään ja vaihto bussista toiseen edelllyttää aina katujen, joskus isojen moottoriväylien ylittämistä ja oikean pysäkin etsimistä. 

Laiskuus tänä päivänä tarkoittaa sitä että tehdään aina niin kuin ollaan totuttu. Maalla asuvia en kadehdi koska heillä on vaihtoehtona vain jäädä kotiin tai ajaa autolla. Mutta kaupunkilaisella on vaihtoehtoja: Kulkea joko  autolla, bussilla, metrolla, ratikalla tai junalla tai yhdistellä eri kulkuneuvoja tai jäädä kotiin. Eli autoilu on monelle vähän samanlainen tapa kuin tupakanpoltto: Keksitään tekosyitä miksi siitä ei voi luopua edes osittain. Ex-tupakoitsijana tiedän miten vaikeaa se oli tehdä päätös lopettaa, mutta itse asiassa helppo toteuttaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Mielestäni vaihdot haittaavat matkantekoa ensisijaisesti liikuntarajoitteisten ja vanhusten kohdalla.


Vaihdot varmaan eivät haittaa enemmistöä täällä keskustelevista, joista osa taitaa jopa nauttia niistä harrastuneisuutensa takia, mutta suurimmalle osalle tavallisia ihmisiä ne ovat negatiivinen asia.

Välillä tuntuu, että koko länsimetroa suunnitellaan vain niille, jotka sattuvat siitä henkilökohtaisesti hyötymään, eikä tarkoituskaan ole tehdä mitään uutta ja parempaa. Aika kallista sosiaalipolitiikkaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meitä on moneen junaan, mutta nykytieto maailmalta osoittaa, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö vähenee radikaalisti, kun asunnon etäisyys kotiovelta lähimmälle pysäkille suurenee useisiin satoihin metreihin. Suurin osa tavallisista joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä tai sitä käyttämättömistä tekee matkustuspäätöksiään näin. Siihen on hankala tarjota 1000-1500 metrin päässä olevaa raskaan raideliikenteen asemaa. Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa ei pitäisi olla muuta mahdollisuutta kuin käsittää ja hyväksyä tämä tosiasia.


Asuntomyynti-ilmoituksissa näkee usein että "junalle 10 min". Se tarkoittaa terveen aikuisen kävelyvauhdilla 1 km:ä. Joillekin reipashenkisille jopa 1,5-2 km ei ole pitkä matka jos tietää että loppumatkan saa tehdä nopeassa junassa hitaan bussin sijaan, mutta silloin kuljetaan se siirtymämatka usein pyörällä jos vain kelit sallivat, ja jostkut vaikka eivät sallisikaan. Eli raskaan raideliikenteen vetovoima ulottuu pidemmälle kuin bussiliikenteen, ainakin 1 km päähän. Eikä asianmukainen liityntäliikenne tee sitä huonommaksi sitä pidemmillä matkoilla. 




> Helsingin seudun "ongelma" on se, että täällä sekä bussit että raitiovaunut liikkuvat sujuvasti, koska Suur-Helsinki ei ole oikea suurkaupunki. Eikä se sellaiseksi muutu vasaraa suurentamalla, eli rakentamalla väkisin raskaita joukkoliikenneratkaisuja.


Moni muu on väittänyt samaa että Helsinki ei ole mikään suurkaupunki. Itse olen pitänyt sitä kaikesta huolimatta jonkinlaisena sellaisena. Siksi kysisin: Mikä on "suurkaupunki"? Määrääkö asukasluku pelkästään vai onko muita ominaispiirteitä oltava että jokin kaupunki on "suurkaupunki"? Ja jos Helsinki ei ole suurkaupunki niin onko se silloin pikkukaupunki? Vai onko olemassa mitään välimuotoa? Mitä hyötyä siitä on asukkaalle itselleen että asuu suurkaupungissa tai pikkukaupungissa? Entä koko maalle ja kansantaloudelle? Haluammeko suomalaiset että Helsinkiä tunnetaan maailmalla Suomen pääkaupunkina ja suurkaupunkina muiden sellaisten joukossa vai onko meidän myönnettävä iänikuisuuteen että Lontoon, Brysselin, Kööpenhaminan ja Tukholman kuuluu olla joka suhteessa Helsinkiä isompia ja tärkeämpiä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Laiskuus tänä päivänä tarkoittaa sitä että tehdään aina niin kuin ollaan totuttu. Maalla asuvia en kadehdi koska heillä on vaihtoehtona vain jäädä kotiin tai ajaa autolla. Mutta kaupunkilaisella on vaihtoehtoja: Kulkea joko  autolla, bussilla, metrolla, ratikalla tai junalla tai yhdistellä eri kulkuneuvoja tai jäädä kotiin. Eli autoilu on monelle vähän samanlainen tapa kuin tupakanpoltto: Keksitään tekosyitä miksi siitä ei voi luopua edes osittain. Ex-tupakoitsijana tiedän miten vaikeaa se oli tehdä päätös lopettaa, mutta itse asiassa helppo toteuttaa.


En ymmärrä yhtään, mitä autoilun lopettaminen liittyy länsimetroon. Miksi nyt autoileva eteläespoolainen vaihtaisi joukkoliikenteeseen sitten, kun se muuttuu vaihdolliseksi bussi+metromatkaksi nykyisen bussimatkan sijaan? 

Länsimetron suunnittelu on juurikin sitä, että "tehdään aina niin kuin ollaan totuttu". Mitään uutta ja ongelmia ratkaisevaa pakkometron tekemisessä Etelä-Espooseen ei ole.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi nyt autoileva eteläespoolainen vaihtaisi joukkoliikenteeseen sitten, kun se muuttuu vaihdolliseksi bussi+metromatkaksi nykyisen bussimatkan sijaan?


Entä kun se muuttuu suoraksi metromatkaksi?

----------


## Kani

Tuskin vaihtaa muutaman minuutin eron takia.

----------


## Kani

> Haluammeko suomalaiset että Helsinkiä tunnetaan maailmalla Suomen pääkaupunkina ja suurkaupunkina muiden sellaisten joukossa vai onko meidän myönnettävä iänikuisuuteen että Lontoon, Brysselin, Kööpenhaminan ja Tukholman kuuluu olla joka suhteessa Helsinkiä isompia ja tärkeämpiä?


On. Ne ovat isompia ja sellaisina pysyvät. Tärkeys on eri asia. En keksi mitään syytä, miksi Helsingin seudun pitäisi ohittaa asukasluvullaan vaikkapa Tukholman seutu. En mitään. Kansainvälinen menestys ei tarvitse miljoonamassoja, sen osoittaa jo sellaisenaan Suomen menestys maailmalla.

En myöskään keksi mitään asiaa, joka paranisi siitä, että Helsingin seudun asukaslukua yhä kasvatettaisiin haalimalla asukkaita juuriltaan muualta Suomesta seudulle. Ai niin, metron jatkorakentaminen tulisi kannattavammaksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetron suunnittelu on juurikin sitä, että "tehdään aina niin kuin ollaan totuttu". Mitään uutta ja ongelmia ratkaisevaa pakkometron tekemisessä Etelä-Espooseen ei ole.


On sillä se merkitys että metro helpottaa matkustamista muualta pääkaupunkiseutua Etelä-Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille. Pelkillä busseilla jatkaminen entiseen tapaan on sitä että "tehdään aina niin kuin ollaan totuttu".

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En myöskään keksi mitään asiaa, joka paranisi siitä, että Helsingin seudun asukaslukua yhä kasvatettaisiin haalimalla asukkaita juuriltaan muualta Suomesta seudulle.


Kyllä niitä tulijoita tänne riittää vaikka ei väkisin haalisikaan. Sen näkee asuntojen hintojen kehityksenä. Kyllä se kasvu sitten aikanaan pysähtyy Suur-Tukholman ja Suur-Kööpenhaminan koossa eli n 2 miljoonassa, jos  kasvua ei väkisin estetä. Ja miksi kasvua pitäisi estää? Älä vain sano että vain siksi ettei sen takia tarvitse jatkorakentaa metroa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Oliko Vuosaaren haaralla raideliikennekerroin? Täällä mainittiin, että olisi ollut. Siis että Vuosaaren suunnan joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus olisi kasvanut liityntäbussiliikenteeseen verrattuna. Jos tilasto tällaista osoittaa, ei kyse ole puhtaasti siitä, että muutos johtuu vain raideliikenteen busseja suuremmasta houkuttavuudesta. Sillä metron kanssa samaan aikaan muuttui koko Vuosaari toisenlaiseksi, kun rakennettin Etelä-Vuosaari.


Alkaa maistua selittelyltä. Vuosaaren tapauksessa raideliikennekerroin tarkoitti metron suunnitteluennusteita suurempaa matkustajamäärää. Suunnitteluvaiheessa Vuosaaren kaavoitus oli jo tiedossa.




> Entä sitten lähiliikenne. Kaupunkiratojen ennen-jälkeen-vertailut ovat osoittaneet, ettei matkustajamäärässä ole tapahtunut muutoksia, vaikka palvelun olisi pitänyt parantua.


Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan varrella matkustajamäärät eivät sanottavasti kasvaneet, mutta samalla ajanjaksolla Länsiväylän bussien matkustajamäärät laskivat selvästi. Vai oliko niin, että ulkoiset tekijät huomioidaan vain niiden ollessa raskaan raideliikenteen kannalta negatiivisesti tulkittavissa?

----------


## late-

> En myöskään keksi mitään asiaa, joka paranisi siitä, että Helsingin seudun asukaslukua yhä kasvatettaisiin haalimalla asukkaita juuriltaan muualta Suomesta seudulle.


Asukkaita ei tarvitse haalia. Niitä tulee muutenkin. Tarvitseeko erikseen selittää miksi muuttovirtaa ei voi väkisin pysäyttääkään? Liittyy aiemmin mainitsemiisi asuntojen hintoihin ja välttämättömien julkisten palveluiden työntekijöiden palkkatasoon.

Koko maan tasolla helpoin ja halvin tapa tukea järkevämpää yhdyskuntarakennetta olisi varmasti paikallisliikenteen palauttaminen rataverkolle, mutta se ei varsinaisesti vaikuta tähän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alkaa maistua selittelyltä. Vuosaaren tapauksessa raideliikennekerroin tarkoitti metron suunnitteluennusteita suurempaa matkustajamäärää. Suunnitteluvaiheessa Vuosaaren kaavoitus oli jo tiedossa.


Selittämistähän tässä tarvitaankin, että ymmärrettäisiin eikä vain uskottaisi.   :Smile:  

Ennusteen ja toteutuman ero on eri asia kuin se ero, joka tulee liikennemuodon vaihtuessa toiseksi. Jälkimmäisessä on kysymys todellisesta tapahtumasta, edellisessä on kysymys arvaamisesta.

Metron kohdalla Rastilan ja Vuosaaren asemat ympäristöineen olivat ensimmäinen kerta, kun metroa rakennettiin yhdessä maankäytön kanssa Mellunmäen asemaa lukuunottamatta. Liikenne-ennusteet perustuvat tilastoon liikenteen käyttökokemuksista ennen sitä aikaa, jota ennustetaan. Metron käytöstä ei siis ole ollut tietoa kuin sellaisesta tilanteesta, että maankäyttö ja metro eivät ole toisiinsa sovitetut.

Kaiken järjen mukaan maankäytön sovittamisen metroon pitäisi tuottaa jotain etua, kuten tehdä metron käyttö helpommaksi kuin liityntäliikenteen avulla. Mutta jos ja kun tilastotietoa tästä ei ole, eikä ennustejärjestelmässä ole mitään muuttujaa, jolle voidaan antaa parempi arvo metron läheisyyden vuoksi, ennustejärjestelmä ei voi tuottaa tulevia olosuhteita vastaavaa ennustetta.

Tästä samasta syystä monien Ligh-Rail-järjestelmien ennusteet ovat myös menneet pieleen. Käyttäjiä on ollut kymmeniä tai sata prosenttia enemmän kuin ennustettiin. Onko tämä raideliikennekerrointa? On ehkä sikäli, jos ennuste on tehty ennustamalla liikenne bussiliikenteenä. Mutta ei tässäkään ole sama verrata toteutunutta ennusteeseen kuin verrata aikaisempaan toteutuneeseen.

Vuosaaresta kirjoitin, ettei "kyse ole puhtaasti" raideliikenteen houkuttelevuudesta. Näin juuri siksi, että metroa edeltänyt Vuosaari ei ollut sama kuin Vuosaari metron jälkeen. Seppo Laakson väitöskirja, jossa hän on monenlaisten tilastomuuttujien seasta eristänyt metron vaikutuksen asuntojen hintaan, on hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten yksittäistapauksen monien tekijöiden yhteisvaikutuksen tuloksen perusteella ei voi arvioida yksittäisen tekijän vaikutusta. Jos edes uusi Vuosaari olisi rakennettu täsmälleen samoin kuin entinen, olisi helpompi arvioida pelkän liikennejärjestelmän muutosta, koska silloin ei olisi samalla erilaisen kaupunkirakenteen vaikutusta.




> Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan varrella matkustajamäärät eivät sanottavasti kasvaneet, mutta samalla ajanjaksolla Länsiväylän bussien matkustajamäärät laskivat selvästi. Vai oliko niin, että ulkoiset tekijät huomioidaan vain niiden ollessa raskaan raideliikenteen kannalta negatiivisesti tulkittavissa?


Enkö Vuosaaren esimerkissä ollut raskaan raideliikenteen puolella: Sen parempi palvelu toteutui, kun sitä ei pilattu vääränlaisella kaupunkirakenteella?

Jos halutaan arvioida Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen muutoksen yhteyttä Kaupunkiradan matkustajamääriin, pitää tietenkin löytää "selittävät" tekijät. Siis jos Länsiväylällä laski matkustajamäärä, mikä on sille syy, onko sillä jotain yhteyttä tai vaikutusta Rantaradalle.

Rantaradan kohdalla pitäisi näkyä matkustajamäärälle selvää nousua, koska Leppävaaran maankäytön pitäisi tukea ja lisätä Rantaradan liikennettä. Raideliikennekertoimen pitäisi näkyä siten, että Leppävaaran asukkaat käyttävät enemmän joukkoliikennettä kuin samanlaisten bussilla hoidettujen alueiden asukkaat. Onko näin, onko tästä vielä tilastoa?

Kun selitin raideliikennekerrointa, raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen liittyvä viestini oli, että kerroin epäilemättä on, mutta liityntä syö sen vaikutuksen.

Kun raideliikenteen rakennetta kevennetään, raideliikenne ulottuu laajemmalle ja liityntää tarvitaan vähemmän. Raideliikennekerroin vaikuttaa siten runsaammin, ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö kokonaisuudessa on suurempi kuin suppean raskaan raideliikenteen kanssa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Metron kohdalla Rastilan ja Vuosaaren asemat ympäristöineen olivat ensimmäinen kerta, kun metroa rakennettiin yhdessä maankäytön kanssa Mellunmäen asemaa lukuunottamatta.


Ja Ruoholahden.

Ongelma tässä on nyt se, ettei kummallakaan meistä (eikä kenelläkään muulla) ole riittävästi asiallista tietoa väitteidensä tueksi. Voidaan tulkita suuntaan jos toiseen, mutta se on arvotonta kinastelua.

Länsimetron selvityksen tapauksessa ei myöskään välttämättä ollut sen enempää tietoa, joten siinä oleva maininta 10% ennustetta suuremmista matkustajamääristä voi olla tyhjä. Yhtä hyvin selvityksen tekijöillä on voinut olla tietoa aiemmista ennusteista ja ymmärrystä niihin liittyvistä tekijöistä, jolloin asia on eri. Tätä emme voi tietää.

Sen tiedämme aivan varmasti, että liikenne-ennustemetelmät ovat epätäydellisiä. Ne perustuvat yleensä melko yksinkertaiseen tilastolliseen laskentaan. Suuruusluokan voidaan kuitenkin olettaa olevan oikein. Jonkin verran on käytössä myös parempia menetelmiä, mutta niiden parametrien kalibroinnista ei ainakaan Suomessa ole yksimielisyyttä, jolloin hyötykin on kyseenalainen.

Jälkikäteen ennusteita tarkasteltaessa pitäisi puolestaan tuntea niihin käytetyt reunaehdot ja toteutuneen tilanteen mahdolliset poikkeamat. Lisäksi pitäisi pystyä sulkemaan pois ennustejakson aikana muuttuneet ulkoiset tekijät.

----------


## Antero Alku

Jossain tässä keskustelussa oli kirjoitusta NIMBY-ilmiöstä. Kuinka ei haluta, että oman virkistysmetsän paikalle rakennetaan täydennystä. Noin esimerkkinä.

Yleisesti sanoisin, että ei pitäisi arvostella NIMBYilyäkään. Siinä kun käy helposti niin, että sitä on hyvä arvostella siihen asti, kunnes se täydennysrakentaminen tulee oman pihan viereen.

Se on vähän kuin oppositio ja hallituspuolueet. Riippumattaa siitä, minkä nimisiä puolueita oppositiossa ja hallituksessa on, aina se mielipide ja teot ovat kiinni siitä, onko oppositiossa vai hallituksessa.

Kani kirjoitti erittäin hyvin perustein siitä, miten ei pidä kaiken aikaa olla kaupunkilaisten mielipiteitä ja tahtoa vastaan. Sillä kenelle tätä kaupunkiseutua tehdään? Jos täällä asuu 1,3 miljoonaa ihmistä, jotka haluavat virkistysalueita ja pienimuotoista rakentamista ja ovat valmiit kustantamaan sen vaikka käyttämällä 3 h vuorokaudessa autossa työmatkaan, niin mikä jokin poliitikkojen vähemmistö on päättämään, että tehdään toisin? Vielä vähemmän sitä päättämisen oikeutta on joukkoliikenteen harrastajalla, jonka mielestä bussit, metrot, ratikat tai junat ovat kivoja. Tällaista nimittäin kutsutaan demokratiaksi, ja meillä on sitouduttu demokratiaan aika vahvasti, ei harvainvaltaan.

Eivätkä nämä ratkaisut ole niin helppoja. Olen pettynyt siihen, että kysymykseni Kumpulan joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä ei tuottanut kuin 2 vastausta. Myönnän, ettei se ole helppo ratkaista, mutta virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen on vain pakko siihen asiaan ratkaisu löytää - vaikka eivät ole intomielisiä joukkoliikenteen harrastajia.

On helppo vaatia sitä ja tätä ja moittia muita siitä, että muut haluavat mukavuutta ja elämän helppoutta omalla tavalla. Kun ei ole vastuussa, on helppoa. Galluppiin vastaajat eivät ole vastuussa. He voivat sanoa, että tehdään vaan metro, kun ei tarvitse keksiä, mistä rahat ja voi miettiä, etten minä itse kumminkaan sitä käytä, ajan autolla. On myös helppo tyrmätä gallupissa Malmin ja Santahaminan rakentaminen. Kun itsellä on jo asunto. Ja jos ei välitä ulkoilusta, on helppo moittia niitä, jotka välittävät ja haluavat jättää rakentamattomia alueita.

Kani kirjoitti myös siitä, ettei pidä aina vaan jatkaa ikivanhoilla ratkaisuilla. Ja tyrmätä niiden perusteella se, että joku haluaa jotain muuta kuin samaa vanhaa huonoa. Jos sitä mitä nyt halutaan ei voi tehdä entisin keinoin, silloin on löydettävä uusia keinoja. Ei ole oikein vaatia, että kun ei viitsitä tai osata tehdä mitään uutta, on vain pakko tyytyä entiseen. Silloin on kehitys pysähtynyt - täällä meillä. Ja silloin me alamme taantua, sillä jossain muualla kehitys ei pysähdy. Taantuminen tarkoittaa, ettei meillä säily edes se, missä ollaan nyt. Vaan vuoden päästä olemme muita huonommassa asemassa kuin tänään. Sitä ei varmaan kukaan halua, mutta se tulee pyytämättä ja ponnistelematta.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Asukkaita ei tarvitse haalia. Niitä tulee muutenkin.


Tässä keskustelussa asukkaiden haalimista kyllä suorastaan toivotaan. Suur-Helsingin pitäisi kuulemma kasvaa eräiden suurempien pääkaupunkien kokoiseksi. Lisäksi Etelä-Espooseen pitäisi haalia jostakin kymmeniä tuhansia asukkaita, että voitaisiin rakentaa metro. 

Tämän haalimisen tukemiseksi vaaditaan valtiolta rahaa enemmän kuin 30% perustellen metroa valta/ylikunnallisena hankkeena. Jossain muualla voidaan sitten tukea kurjistuvia kaupunkeja, joista asukkaat on haalittu niitä lisää tarvitsevan metropolin asukkaiksi. Lukekaa suur-metropolilehti Kauppalehti Pressoa, siellä näitä haalimisunelmia on melkein joka viikko.

----------


## JE

Juuri niin. Tässä on nyt syy ja seuraus nurin niskoin koko keskustelussa. Nähdäkseni metrosta on puhuttu, koska ajoittain väestöennusteet ovat näyttäneet pääkaupunkiseudun kasvun ryöstäytyvän käsistä ja muun maan - muutamaa muuta kaupunkiseutua lukuun ottamatta - tyhjenevän lähes kokonaan. Ja nyt sitten toivotaan että tämä kauhuskenaario toteutuisi jotta aito city saadaan valmiiksi. Ajattelua voisi verrata siihen, että säännöllisin väliajoin sytytettäisiin Helsinki tuleen jotta pelastuslaitoksen resurssit tulisi varmasti hyödynnettyä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta kuinka paljon on "sankka joukko".


Hyvä kysymys, josta viranomaisetkin ovat olleet kiinnostuneita alusta pitäen.
HKL-SUY lasketutti Ruoholahdessa mm. länsisuunnan busseista metroon  vaihtajat useampaan otteeseen jo pian tämän aseman käyttöönoton jälkeen. Olin aikanani kerran tai pari itsekin takometrillä laskemassa tätä soljuvaa ihmisvirtaa. Varsinkin aamuruuhkassa silloin vielä aution kentän (nyt paikalla on massiivisia liikerakennuksia) yli kulkeva ihmisjono toi mieleen massatapahtumat esim. Stadionilla, Areenalla tai Kaivopuistossa. Tästä voi päätellä, ettei mistään ihan pienistä luvuista ollut kysymys. Tuolloin metro Ruoholahdessa oli vielä uusi asia eivätkä läheskään kaikki potentiaaliset käyttäjät olleet edes "löytäneet" sitä. Aikojen myötä - etenkin Kampin työmaan haitatessa pintaliikennettä 2002...2005 - kyseinen vaihtamismuoto oli varmasti aikaisempaakin suositumpi. Kampin terminaalin käyttöönoton jälkeen nämä vaihdot todennäköisesti lienevät ainakin osittain korvautuneet Kampin vaihdoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvä kysymys, josta viranomaisetkin ovat olleet kiinnostuneita alusta pitäen.


Ehkä lienee hyvä odottaa maanantaihin ja katsoa, onko RaideYVAssa mitään tästä aiheesta. Pitäisi olla, koska YVAssa pitää arvioida vaikutuksia ihmisten elämään, ja tämä on juuri sitä.

Mutta en ihmettelisi, jos RaideYVAssakaan ei olisi täsmällistä tietoa. Tiedon selvittäminen on nimittäin varsin työlästä ja itse asiassa vaikeaa. Siksi liikennetutkimuksia, joissa kysymällä selvitetään, mistä minne ja miksi ihmiset menevät, tehdään harvoin. Jostain kulkevien ihmisten määrä on vaivatonta laskea kuten olet Rattivaunu ollut tekemässä itsekin.

Mutta jos tällaista asiaa ei ole selvillä, silloin ei voi myöskään käyttää perusteena matkojen suuntautumista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämän haalimisen tukemiseksi vaaditaan valtiolta rahaa enemmän kuin 30% perustellen metroa valta/ylikunnallisena hankkeena. Jossain muualla voidaan sitten tukea kurjistuvia kaupunkeja, joista asukkaat on haalittu niitä lisää tarvitsevan metropolin asukkaiksi. Lukekaa suur-metropolilehti Kauppalehti Pressoa, siellä näitä haalimisunelmia on melkein joka viikko.





> Ja nyt sitten toivotaan että tämä kauhuskenaario toteutuisi jotta aito city saadaan valmiiksi. Ajattelua voisi verrata siihen, että säännöllisin väliajoin sytytettäisiin Helsinki tuleen jotta pelastuslaitoksen resurssit tulisi varmasti hyödynnettyä


Muuttoliike pääkaupunkiseudulle ei ole pelkäsätän muuttoa muualta Suomesta vaan ison osan muodostaa muutto ulkomailta tänne. Sama ilmiö toistuu nyt Helsingin kohdalla kuin Stokiksen ja Köpiksen kohdalla pari vuosikymmentä aikaisemmin. Näistä ulkomailta tulevista vain pieni osa ovat ns pakolaisia tai suomalaisten kustannuksella tänne elämään tulevia. Monella on koulutus ja työpaikka tiedossa muuttaessaan tänne, koska monella alalla on työvoimapula, ja kansainväliset suuryritykset lähettävät ihmisiä komennukselle tänne asumaan. 

PK-seudun kasvu ei ole mitenkään riistäytymästä käsistä vaan ihan hallittua ja kasvuennusteille on siis jonkinlaista todellisuudenpohjaa ja toteutuma voi jäädä heikommaksi vain jos iskee jonkinlainen syvä lama tai laskusuhdanne taloudessa kuten 1990-luvulla. 

En näe siksi mitään syytä vetää henkseleitä sellaisille maankäytttösuunnnitelmille jotka puoltavat Länsimetron tai Marja-radan rakentamista. Niistä valtion rahoitusosuuksista voi olla montaa mieltä. Mun puolestani riittäisi n kolmannes. Mutta on muistettava että pk-seudun kaupungit maksavat muulle Suomelle nyt enemmän kuin itse saavat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Tässä keskustelussa asukkaiden haalimista kyllä suorastaan toivotaan. Suur-Helsingin pitäisi kuulemma kasvaa eräiden suurempien pääkaupunkien kokoiseksi.


Minulla ei sinänsä ole mitään toiveita. Toisaalta Helsingin seudulla on nyt noin 1,2 miljoonaa asukasta ja Tukholman seudulla 1,7, joten väistämättä lähestytään ainakin Tukholman nykyisiä lukuja. Suuruusluokkahan on jo sama.




> Lisäksi Etelä-Espooseen pitäisi haalia jostakin kymmeniä tuhansia asukkaita, että voitaisiin rakentaa metro.


Espoon koko on kasvanut 70-luvulta yli sata prosenttia ja kasvu on tällä hetkellä yli 2500 asukasta vuodessa. Ihan ilman haalimisia.

Espoon koko siis kasvaa. On eri asia miten kasvu halutaan suunnata. Siihen on varmasti paljon vaihtoehtoja. Toivoa myös sopii, että yhdyskuntasuunnittelussa löytyy jatkossa uusia ja entistä parempia vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## b10m55

> Asuntoani lähinnä kulkee linja-autoreitti, joka menee suoraan työpaikkani oven eteen. Vaan sen käyttö ei todellakaan kiinnosta! Mieluummin teen runsaan kilometrin patikoinnin vaikka umpihangessa junaseisakkeelle, vaikka määräpaikka onkin kutakuinkin sama. Aina joskus silloin tällöin on kuitenkin järkevää käyttää bussia, jos jään bussireitin varrella pois ja säästän sitä kautta aikaani. Silloin totean sen seikan, että bussi on yhtä luotaantyöntävä vakinaiseen käyttöön, kuin se on aina ollut: hämärä, heittelehtivä, nykivä, kylmä, ja mitä vain negatiivisia seikkoja onkaan olemassa. Muutosta ei ole suuremmin tapahtunut lapsuuteni ajoista.


Olipas murskaavaa tekstiä. On hyvin surullista, jos todetaan ettei vuosikymmeniin ole mitään kehitystä tapahtunut, oli kyseessä sitten bussi tai joku muu asia. 

Jos puhutaan joukkoliikennepolitiikasta, en mitenkään vastusta raideliikennettä, mutta itse kyllä patikoisin ainakin puoli kilometrlä umpihangessa päästäkseni bussin kyytiin. Kilometristä en ole enää ihan varma. Enkä pidä junaakaan luotaantyöntävänä. Mielipiteitä on tietysti monia ja hyvä niin.

----------


## Kani

> Helsingin seudulla on nyt noin 1,2 miljoonaa asukasta ja Tukholman seudulla 1,7, joten väistämättä lähestytään ainakin Tukholman nykyisiä lukuja. Suuruusluokkahan on jo sama.


Olen käsittänyt, että Helsingin seutu (pääkaupunkiseutu) tarkoittaa Espoota, Helsinkiä, Kauniaista ja Vantaata. Näiden asukasluku on alle miljoona. Minulla ei ole tästä asiasta mitään alennuskompleksia. En edes haluaisi asua pääkaupunkiseudulla, joka saavuttaisi Tukholman asukasluvun. Mitä minä tai kukaan meistä siitä inhimillisesti hyötyisi? Saati ne muuttajat. Junassa katseita vältteleviä, tympeitä kiirehtijöitä on täällä jo ihan tarpeeksi muutenkin.

----------


## Kani

> Ehkä lienee hyvä odottaa maanantaihin ja katsoa, onko RaideYVAssa mitään tästä aiheesta. Pitäisi olla, koska YVAssa pitää arvioida vaikutuksia ihmisten elämään, ja tämä on juuri sitä.


Yva on nyt luettavissa ja sitä esiteltiin tänään Espoossa. Tilaisuudesta jäi mieleen sekava tapa käsitellä pikaraitiotietä tai kombijunaa, minkä seurauksena ne putosivat esittelijöiden mielestä pelistä pois.

Sen lisäksi jäivät mieleen muutamat luvut. Matka-ajassa Matinkylä-Kamppi metro olisi 36 sekuntia (!) bussia nopeampi. Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus Helsingin ja Espoon rajalla nousisi 33,6:sta 35,0:aan. Metro lyhentäisi matka-aikoja yli minuutin 44 000 käyttäjältä, mutta pidentäisi 36 000 käyttäjän matka-aikaa. Raideliikenne vähentäisi autoliikennettä rajalla korkeintaan 0,5 prosenttiyksikköä.

Jotenkin aika turhan tuntuista, jos hintaa kertyy 452 miljoonaa.

----------


## late-

> Olen käsittänyt, että Helsingin seutu (pääkaupunkiseutu) tarkoittaa Espoota, Helsinkiä, Kauniaista ja Vantaata.


Yleensä pääkaupunkiseudulla tarkoitetaan noita neljää kaupunkia eli vajaata miljoonaa. Koko Helsingin seutu sisältää myös kehyskunnat. Silloin maailmalla aika yleisten yhtenäisen taajamarakenteen määritelmien mukaan päästään jopa 1,2 miljoonaan.




> Näiden asukasluku on alle miljoona. Minulla ei ole tästä asiasta mitään alennuskompleksia. En edes haluaisi asua pääkaupunkiseudulla, joka saavuttaisi Tukholman asukasluvun.


Ei minullakaan ole alemmuskompleksia. Totesin tosiasiat. Kasvunopeus on edelleen huomattava. Verkosta nopeiten löytyneen vuodelta 2002 peräisin olevan ennusteen mukaan Helsingin seudulla on 2030 1,4-1,52 miljoonaa asukasta.

Jos et halua asua (nykyisen) Tukholman kokoisessa kaupungissa, kannattaa jo miettiä mihin muuttaa parinkymmenen vuoden päästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yva on nyt luettavissa ja sitä esiteltiin tänään Espoossa. Tilaisuudesta jäi mieleen sekava tapa käsitellä pikaraitiotietä tai kombijunaa, minkä seurauksena ne putosivat esittelijöiden mielestä pelistä pois.


Aika erikoiselta tuntui tämä esittely. Siellä esiteltiin metron hyviä puolia ja huonoksi suunnitellun ratikan huonoja puolia. Ratikka esim. tuhoaa Tapiolan kulttuurimaiseman, mutta liityntäliikenteen bussiasema ja pysäköinti ei. Vaikka molemmat kaivettaisiin maan alle, niin sinne maan alle ajetaan maan päältä. Yhtä lailla pinnalla kulkeva metro tai ratikka Länsiväylän vieressä tuhoaa maiseman, joka pelkkänä Länsiväylänä on ilmeisesti autuasta luonnonrauhaa.

Kani jo mainitsi joukkoliikenteen osuuden, joka ei käytännössä juuri muutu. Yksi kysyjä ihmetteli, että jos autojen määrään ei ole vaikutusta juuri millään, niin hän ei ymmärrä, miten ratikka vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, jos autojen käyttö ei lisäänny. Eli väheneekö liikenne kokonaan ratikan ansiosta. Tähän tuli kiintoia vastaus: ei joukkoliikenteen käyttö vähene, vaan se ohjautuu muille reiteille kuin Länsiväylän suuntaan Helsingin keskustaan.

Eli mitä tämä tarkoittaakaan? Sitä, että puheet siitä, että joukkoliikenne supistuu jos tehdään huonosti suunniteltu ratikka, ei pidäkään paikkaansa. Se supistuu keskustan suuntaan ja lisääntyy muualla. Eli huonostikin suunniteltu ratikka vain tasaa joukkoliikenteen kuormitusta eikä vähennä sitä.

Tilaisuudessa kysyttiin, miksi ei ole suorien yhteyksien ratikkaa. Vastauksena oli, että vaihto Lauttasaaressa on nopeampi kuin suora ratikka keskustaan tai edes Kamppiin. Jos asia olisi näin, sitten varmaan kaikki bussit pitäisi oitis matkan nopeuttamiseksi katkaista Ruohoahteen. Senhän täytyy olla nopeampaa kuin matkustaa bussilla vaihtamatta Kamppiin asti.

Nämä siis tunnelmia itse tilaisuudesta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei minullakaan ole alemmuskompleksia. Totesin tosiasiat. Kasvunopeus on edelleen huomattava. Verkosta nopeiten löytyneen vuodelta 2002 peräisin olevan ennusteen mukaan Helsingin seudulla on 2030 1,4-1,52 miljoonaa asukasta.
> 
> Jos et halua asua (nykyisen) Tukholman kokoisessa kaupungissa, kannattaa jo miettiä mihin muuttaa parinkymmenen vuoden päästä.


Karkeasti arvioiden Suur-Helsingissä asuu n puoli miljoonaa asukasta vähemmän kuin Suur-Tukholmassa. Suur-Tukholman eli Tukholman läänin pinta-ala on tosin hyvin iso, se vastaisi sitä että Suur-Helsinki ulottuisi idässä Porvooseen, lännessä Siuntioon, ja pohjoisessa Hyvinkään korkeudelle. Tukholman kaupungin asukasluku on 700000-800000 välillä, eli n 200000 enemmän kuin Helsingin. Molempien kaupunkien pinta-ala on liki sama. 

Voidaan sanoa myös  että Helsinki on nyt sen kokoinen kuin Tukholma oli 70-luvulla. Siihen aikaan pikkupojan silmin katsottuna,  kaupunkien välisen kokoeron todella havaitsi. Nyt ei. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kani jo mainitsi joukkoliikenteen osuuden, joka ei käytännössä juuri muutu. Yksi kysyjä ihmetteli, että jos autojen määrään ei ole vaikutusta juuri millään, niin hän ei ymmärrä, miten ratikka vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, jos autojen käyttö ei lisäänny. Eli väheneekö liikenne kokonaan ratikan ansiosta. Tähän tuli kiintoia vastaus: ei joukkoliikenteen käyttö vähene, vaan se ohjautuu muille reiteille kuin Länsiväylän suuntaan Helsingin keskustaan.


Käytäntö on osoittautunut että huonosti toimiva joukkoliikenneratkaisu vain lisää henkilöautojen käyttöä. Varsinkin sellaisissa tapauksisssa että joukkoliikenteelle ei tehdä juuri mitään, mutta samanaikaisesti toteutetaan parannuksia autoliikenteen sujuvuudelle, kuten Hakamäentie ja keskustatunneli. 




> Tilaisuudessa kysyttiin, miksi ei ole suorien yhteyksien ratikkaa. Vastauksena oli, että vaihto Lauttasaaressa on nopeampi kuin suora ratikka keskustaan tai edes Kamppiin. Jos asia olisi näin, sitten varmaan kaikki bussit pitäisi oitis matkan nopeuttamiseksi katkaista Ruohoahteen. Senhän täytyy olla nopeampaa kuin matkustaa bussilla vaihtamatta Kamppiin asti.


Ota huomioon bussien ja ratikoiden väliset nopeuserot katuliikenteessä ainakin Helsingin olosuhteissa. Mutta jos todella haluaa suoran ja nopean ratikan keskustan asti, pitäisi metro Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin muuttaa pikaraitiotietunneliksi. Se olisi joka tapauksessa halvempi ratkaisu kuin koko metron muuttaminen pikaraitiotieksi, sisältäen nykyisen metrokaluston huutokauppaamisen ym. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Jos et halua asua (nykyisen) Tukholman kokoisessa kaupungissa, kannattaa jo miettiä mihin muuttaa parinkymmenen vuoden päästä.


Sinulla on erikoinen käsitys demokratiasta. Että Helsingistä pitää tulla tällainen kuin me sanomme ja muut muuttakoot pois. Olen helsinkiläinen omasta tahdostani ja niin kauan myös pyrin vaikuttamaan rakkaan kotikaupunkini kehitykseen siten kuin jokainen valistunut kansalainen tekee, kullekin kuuluvan vaikutusmahdollisuuden mukaisesti.

----------


## kal_luppi

Turun Sanomat tänään 17.1.2006

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinulla on erikoinen käsitys demokratiasta. Että Helsingistä pitää tulla tällainen kuin me sanomme ja muut muuttakoot pois. Olen helsinkiläinen omasta tahdostani ja niin kauan myös pyrin vaikuttamaan rakkaan kotikaupunkini kehitykseen siten kuin jokainen valistunut kansalainen tekee, kullekin kuuluvan vaikutusmahdollisuuden mukaisesti.


Onko sinua koskaan koskettanut pääkaupunkiseutua vaivaava ilmiö nimeltä asuntopula tai asumisen ahtaus? On tavallista että sellaiset, joilla on ollut  "täppää" ostaa iso asunto hyvältä paikalta, vastustavat muuttoa Helsingin seudulle, sekä kaikkea lisärakentamista, lähinnä siinä pelossa että oman asunnon arvo ei nousekaan samaan tahtiin kuin ennen. Tällaiset jatkuvan asuntojen hinnannousun toivossa elävät NIMBY-aktivistit ampuvat vain itseään jalkaan, lopputulos on että esim omilla lapsilla aikuistuttuaan ei ole varaa ostaa asuntoa synnyinkaupungistaan, vaan joutuvat muuttamaan jonnekin muualle, pahimmassa tapauksessa pysyvästi ulkomaille. 

On totta että asuntopula ja ahtaasti asumien ei ole yksin helsinkiläisten ongelma täällä maailmassa, mutta Helsingin seudulla on se etu muihin suurkaupunkeihin verrattuna että kaupunkiin ja sen lähistöön mahtuisi vielä vähäsen tiivistämällä aika paljonkin asuntoja, eli meidän asuntopulamme on keinotekoinen. Pienestä lisärakentamisesta ei edes olisi vastoin monien luuloja edes haitakkaan koska puutteellisesti varustettujen metsälähiöiden palvelut kuten myös joukkoliikenne, paranisivat nykytilanteeseen varrattuna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Vaikka onkin presidentinvaalien aika ja populismi kukkii, ihmettelen, mikä tarve sinulla on leimata ihmisiä EMTP-aktivisteiksi ja kehitellä teorioita pahoista, rikkaista metronvastustajista? Minun osaltani ainakin epäonnistut totaalisesti. Asun ahtaasti 19,5 neliön luukussa ja tuloni ovat alle keskitason, mutta se ei estä minua vastustamasta omallekin asuinalueelleni tulevaisuudessa suunniteltua metroa, joka huonontaisi asukkaiden palvelutasoa ja toisaalla pakottaisi rakentamaan lisää ahdasta. Seudun asukasmäärän kasvattaminen ei tiettävästi kasvata seudun asumisväljyyttä millään tavalla.

----------


## Kani

> Turun Sanomat tänään 17.1.2006


Suomenmaa.fi vähän laajemmin tänään:




> *Etelä-Espoon raideyhteys ei vähentäisi autoilua*
> 
> Petri P. Pentikäinen
> Espoo
> Selvitys Etelä-Espoon raideliikennehankkeiden ympäristövaikutuksista on valmistunut. Maanantaina Espoon kaupungintalolla esitelty yva-arvio vertaili bussiliikenteen sekä sen tilalle suunnitellun metron, pikaraitiotien tai kombijunan vaikutuksia.
> Selvitys antaa nykyiselle bussiliikenteelle risuja päästöistä, mutta nopeudessa se ei häviä edes metrolle. Matka Matinkylästä Kamppiin nopeutuisi vain puolisen minuuttia, jos metro rakennettaisiin. 
> – Aikaerot ovat loppujen lopuksi minuuteissa aika pieniä, mutta kun on paljon ihmisiä, niiden merkitys kasvaa, muistutti raporttia esitellyt Espoon teknisen toimen johtaja Olavi Louko.
> Kauempana metrosta matka-ajat pitenisivät yhteyksien muuttuessa vaihdollisiksi. Raideliikenteestä hyötyisivät lähinnä asemien lähellä asuvat. Yva-selvitys arvioi kuitenkin, että raideyhteyden rakentaminen yhdistäisi seutua ja toisi myös talouteen erilaisia välillisiä hyötyjä.
> 
> ...

----------


## 339-DF

Lyhyestä virsi kaunis:
Fakta: metro ei lyhennä matka-aikoja (päin vastoin useimpien kohdalla pidentää nitä)Fakta: metro ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä eikä vähennä autoiluaFakta: metro maksaa 452 MeMielipide: metro on kallis investointiYmmärtääkseni ei ole olemassa mitään perusteita metron rakentamiselle, sillä bussijärjestelmään verrattuna sillä ei saavuteta mitään etuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Selvitys antaa nykyiselle bussiliikenteelle risuja päästöistä, mutta nopeudessa se ei häviä edes metrolle. Matka Matinkylästä Kamppiin nopeutuisi vain puolisen minuuttia, jos metro rakennettaisiin.


Eivätkö dieselbussien päästöt sitten merkitse mitään? 




> – Aikaerot ovat loppujen lopuksi minuuteissa aika pieniä, mutta kun on paljon ihmisiä, niiden merkitys kasvaa, muistutti raporttia esitellyt Espoon teknisen toimen johtaja Olavi Louko. 
> Kauempana metrosta matka-ajat pitenisivät yhteyksien muuttuessa vaihdollisiksi. Raideliikenteestä hyötyisivät lähinnä asemien lähellä asuvat. Yva-selvitys arvioi kuitenkin, että raideyhteyden rakentaminen yhdistäisi seutua ja toisi myös talouteen erilaisia välillisiä hyötyjä.


Näin on. Matinkylä-Kamppi-väli ei ole ainoa väli johon kannattaa tuijottaa kun vertailee matka-aikoja. Louko tarkoitti varmaan seudun yhdistämishyödyillä sitä että matka-ajat eri puolelta pk-seutua Etelä-Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille lyhenevät. Eikö sillä ole merkitystä?  

Metroon rakentamiseen valmiiksi rakennettuun kaupunkiin liittyy samaa problematiikkaa kuin hissin rakentaminen jälkeenpäin vanhaan kerrostaloon, sitä vastustavat pohjakerroksen ja 2. kerroksen asukkaat, vaikka muut hyötyisivät, ja investointi nostaisi kiinteistön arvoa. 




> Selvityksessä arvioitiin myös hankkeiden kustannuksia ja hyötyjä. Metron rakentaminen maksaisi Helsingille, Espoolle ja valtiolle yhteensä 450 miljoonaa euroa. Lainaa maksettaisiin 30 vuoden ajan, espoolaisten osuudeksi jäisi noin kymmenen miljoonaa vuodessa.
> – Onko se Espoolle paljon vai vähän, siitä voivat poliitikot sitten riidellä. Veroissa mitattuna hinta on 0,25 prosenttia, laski Louko.


Joissakin lehtijutuissa Louko huomauttaa myös että metro säästää bussiliikenteen liikennöintikuluja 10 miljoonalla vuodessa. Eli metro maksaa itsensä takaisin. 




> Yllättävää on, että minkään raideliikennejärjestelmän rakentaminen ei juurikaan vähentäisi autoliikennettä. Selvityksen mukaan se pysyisi ennallaan tai vähenisi enintään 0,5 prosenttiyksikköä. Luku on suunnittelijoillekin pettymys.
> – Olisi toivonut, että joukkoliikenteen vaikutus kulkumuotojakaumaan olisi ollut suurempi. Toisaalta käytännössä on todettu, että jotkut rakennetut raideyhteydet ovat saaneet käyttäjiä arvioitua enemmän, huomautti Helsingin liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Olli-Pekka Poutanen.


Onkohan laskelmissa huomioitu esim polttonesteiden hinnanmuutosten tai mahdollisten päästörajoitusten vaikutusta autoilijoden käyttäytymiseen? Luulen että vertailuperusteissa nämä muuttujat ovat lukittu nykytilanteeseen.  Itse olen ymmärtänyt että ainakin vapaa-aikaan liittyvät ns turhat ajot, mutta myös päivittäin toistuvat työmatka-autoilu samojen kohteiden välillä, vähenee kummasti jos tulee piikki bensan hintaan, puhumattakaan jos autoilua aletaan ympäristösyistä rajoittaa. Silloin sellainen joka pystyy hyödyntämään nopeaa raideliikennetä sikäli kun sitä on, on paljon paremmassa asemassa kuin "pussin perään" tai pitäisikö sanoa "bussin perään" joutunut. 

Sitä taustaa vasten en ymmärrä miksi kannatttaa enää lykätä joukkoliikenteen osuutta edes vähän nostavia raideliikenneinvestointeja, jos se kerran on taloudellisesti kannattavaa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka onkin presidentinvaalien aika ja populismi kukkii, ihmettelen, mikä tarve sinulla on leimata ihmisiä EMTP-aktivisteiksi ja kehitellä teorioita pahoista, rikkaista metronvastustajista? Minun osaltani ainakin epäonnistut totaalisesti. Asun ahtaasti 19,5 neliön luukussa ja tuloni ovat alle keskitason, mutta se ei estä minua vastustamasta omallekin asuinalueelleni tulevaisuudessa suunniteltua metroa, joka huonontaisi asukkaiden palvelutasoa ja toisaalla pakottaisi rakentamaan lisää ahdasta. Seudun asukasmäärän kasvattaminen ei tiettävästi kasvata seudun asumisväljyyttä millään tavalla.


Siitä ei ole kauan aikaa kun asuin n 20 neliön luukussa pikkulähiössä jossa oli kehnonlaiset  palvelut. En jaksanut odottaa kaupunkirataa jota silloin luonnosteltiin naapurin isomman lähiön kautta kulkevaksi, joka olisi tihentänyt bussi- ja junavuoroja, vaan ostin auton ja aloin kulkea sillä töihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Joissakin lehtijutuissa Louko huomauttaa myös että metro säästää bussiliikenteen liikennöintikuluja 10 miljoonalla vuodessa. Eli metro maksaa itsensä takaisin.


Puhtaasti rahana laskien metro ei toki tuolla säästöllä pysty maksamaan itseään takaisin.

Metron investointi on 452 miljoonaa eli 5% tuotto-odotuksella vuosituoton pitäisi olla 22,6 miljoonaa. Laskelmassa se on 10,4. Toisin sanoen puhtaasti rahana saadaan vajaa puolet.

Loukon arvio lopullisesta nettorasituksesta Espoon kaupungille perustuu bussisäästöjen lisäksi valtion maksuosuuteen ja kustannusten jakoon Helsingin kanssa. Nämä eivät sinänsä vaikuta hankkeen kokonaistaloudellisuuteen, mutta tekevät siitä Espoon kannalta houkuttelevamman.

Pitää vielä huomata, että tuotto-odotus ja markkinakorko ovat eri asioita. Jos rahan lähde on julkishallinto ja työn teettää sama julkishallinto, tuotto-odotusta voidaan käsittääkseni kuitenkin ajatella korkona. Silloin tyypillinen asuntolainalaskuri antaisi 452 000 000 miljoonan euron 30 vuoden lainalle 5% korolla 29,12 miljoonan vuosilyhennykset. Tästä reilu kolmannes voidaan kattaa suoraan säästöillä.

Muistaakseni metron yksityisrahoitusraportissa hankkeen katsottiin maksavan tätä enemmän elinkaarimallilla. Hinta taisi olla valtion osuuden jälkeenkin 27 miljoonaa vuodessa 412 miljoonan projektille eli 452 miljoonaan skaalaten 29,62 miljoonaa vuodessa valtion osuuden jälkeen, kun yllä sain melkein saman luvun ennen valtion osuutta. Yksitynen sektori tietysti haluaakin yli 5% tuoton pääomalleen.

----------


## late-

Mallin väite Lauttasaaren vaihdon paremmuudesta suoraan ratkaisuun verrattuna on tosiaan hyvin outo ja kertoo minusta lähinnä laskentamallin rajoituksista.

Selittelyltä myös tuntuu väittää, ettei 2,5 minuutin välein mahtuisi pikaratikkaa keskustan liikenneverkolle, kun sinne nyt mahtuu 30 sekunnin välein bussi.

Erittäin kiinnostavaa on näinkin kummallisesti tehdyn pikaratikan kyky säästää 7,8 miljoonaa liikennöintikuluja 214 miljoonan investoinnilla. Siinä on selvästi parempi hyötysuhde kuin 10,4 säästöillä ja 452 investoinnilla. Samalla tosin menetetään hieman joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä ja lisätään myös jonkin verran autoliikennettä. Nämä tosin voisi varmaankin kompensoida paremmalla suunnittelulla.

YVA:n yhteydessä tehtiin myös yhteiskuntataloudelliset laskelmat. Mistähän ne saisi?

Ero vielä korostuu, kun muistetaan 216 miljoonassa olevan metroa noin 80 mijoonaa. Selvityksessä tosin kierrellään tätä jyvittämällä Lauttasaaren 40 miljoonan kalliotunneliasema pikaratikan kuluihin. Kun hinnasta poistetaan maanalaiset rakenteet, ollaan noin 130 miljoonan luokassa 11,4 kilometrin radalle eli 11,5 miljoonaa / km. Metrolla vastaava luku on melkein kolminkertainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mallin väite Lauttasaaren vaihdon paremmuudesta suoraan ratkaisuun verrattuna on tosiaan hyvin outo ja kertoo minusta lähinnä laskentamallin rajoituksista.


Laskin itse ratikkametron ja tavallisen metron matka-aikoja. Raportissa annettu 7,8 min metrolle välillä Tapiola - Lauttasaari on mahdoton kahdella väliasemalla. Kiihtyvyydet ja nopeudet eivät riitä. Oikea välin ajoaika on 8,5 min.

Toisaalta ratikalle saatu 10,5 minuutin aika on laskettu 60 km/h huippunopeudella. Ja tietenkin välillä on yksi asema enemmän lyhentämässä kävelymatkoja. Käytännössä ratikka ajaisi tietenkin erillisrataansa (koko matka tuolla osuudella) 80 km/h huippunopeudella, jolloin ajoaika on 9,5 min.

Samaa konstia on käytetty muuallakin ratikalla, jotta sille on saatu lasketuksi hitaita aikoja, että taas on saatu tavoiteltu alhainen matkustajamäärä - mutta kaupungin rajalla. Muihin suuntiin tapahtuvista matkoista ja kokonaismatkamäärästä ei puhuta. Asia on näet niin, että ennustemalli tuottaa tietyn matkamäärän, liikennemalli jakaa sen auto- ja joukkoliikenteelle. Jos kahdessa järjestelmässä matkamäärästä autoliikenteelle tulee suunnilleen saman verran, myös joukkoliikenneverkon matkat ovat suunnilleen saman verran, ei esim. 20 % vähemmän.




> Selittelyltä myös tuntuu väittää, ettei 2,5 minuutin välein mahtuisi pikaratikkaa keskustan liikenneverkolle, kun sinne nyt mahtuu 30 sekunnin välein bussi.


Tässä onkin ollut vaikea paikka todistella sitä, että metro on ainoa ratkaisu. Raportissa esitetty kuva Kampin ratikkaterminaalista on huvittava. Mihin tarvitaan ratapiha, kun sinne tulee ja lähtee 2,5 minuutin välein vaunu? Elielinaukiolla tämä sama asia hoidetaan silmukalla - joka sekin on tarpeeton, kun vaunut ovat kahteen suuntaan ajettavia. Lauttasaaren vaihtoasemallakaan ei ole ratapihaa, mutta Kampissa sellanen pitää olla, jotta voidaan todistella, että rakenteet eivät kestä vaunujen painoa.

Elielinaukiolle johtava rata ei kelpaa siksi, että sitä ei voi rakentaa keskustatunnelin yhteyteen. Tässä siis sanotaan, että Helsingin keskustan liikenteen kehittämisen kannalta tärkeintä on pitää varattuna satamaradan kanjoni ja Rautatiekadut autoliikenteen lisäämiseksi, jos siihen joskus ilmaantuisi rahaa. Eli autoilun edistämisen vuoksi joukkoliikennettä ei voi rakentaa Helsingin keskustaan saakka.




> Erittäin kiinnostavaa on näinkin kummallisesti tehdyn pikaratikan kyky säästää 7,8 miljoonaa liikennöintikuluja 214 miljoonan investoinnilla. Siinä on selvästi parempi hyötysuhde kuin 10,4 säästöillä ja 452 investoinnilla. Samalla tosin menetetään hieman joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä ja lisätään myös jonkin verran autoliikennettä. Nämä tosin voisi varmaankin kompensoida paremmalla suunnittelulla.


Tämä tulos selittyy sillä, että pienemmän vaunukoon vuoksi ratikalle laskettu liikennöintikustannus on suurempi kuin metron liikennöintikustannus. Ratikallahan on tiheämpi vuoroväli (siis metroa parempi!), jonka vuoksi kuljettajia on enemmän. Poistuva bussiliikenne on molemmissa sama, joten siitä tulee ero.




> YVA:n yhteydessä tehtiin myös yhteiskuntataloudelliset laskelmat. Mistähän ne saisi?


YVA:n johtoryhmä ei ole vielä hyvksynyt tätä raporttia, vaikka Louko esitteleekin siinä olevia lukuja. Tämän pitäisi tulla julkiseksi 30.1.




> Ero vielä korostuu, kun muistetaan 216 miljoonassa olevan metroa noin 80 mijoonaa. Selvityksessä tosin kierrellään tätä jyvittämällä Lauttasaaren 40 miljoonan kalliotunneliasema pikaratikan kuluihin. Kun hinnasta poistetaan maanalaiset rakenteet, ollaan noin 130 miljoonan luokassa 11,4 kilometrin radalle eli 11,5 miljoonaa / km. Metrolla vastaava luku on melkein kolminkertainen.


Niin. Kuinkahan pitkälle se ratikka veisikään, kun Lauttasaaren kalliin tunneliaseman sijasta rakennettaisiin 40 miljoonalla pintarataa kohti keskustaa...

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivätkö dieselbussien päästöt sitten merkitse mitään?


Asuntoalueille jäävän bussiliikenteen päästöt eivät merkitse mitään. Päästöthän vähenevät Länsiväylällä, jossa autoilijoille tulee "raikkaampi" ilma.




> Matinkylä-Kamppi-väli ei ole ainoa väli johon kannattaa tuijottaa kun vertailee matka-aikoja. Louko tarkoitti varmaan seudun yhdistämishyödyillä sitä että matka-ajat eri puolelta pk-seutua Etelä-Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille lyhenevät. Eikö sillä ole merkitystä?


Raportissa on esitetty jonkin verran matka-aikamuutoksia ja niitä ihmismääriä, joita muutos koskee. Liikennemallista saadaan myös joukkoliikenteen kokonaismatka-aika, eli joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien yhteenlaskettu matkustusaika. Arvaan, mutta en tiedä, että jos metron kokonaismatka-aika olisi ollut vähemmän kuin bussissa, se olisi esitetty. Sitä ei ole esitetty, joten arvaan, että metron kokonaismatka-aika on huonompi kuin busseilla.




> Onkohan laskelmissa huomioitu esim polttonesteiden hinnanmuutosten tai mahdollisten päästörajoitusten vaikutusta autoilijoden käyttäytymiseen?


Ei ole, vaikka laskelmat on tehty ennusteena vuodelle 2030. Myös joukkoliikenteen kustannustiedot näyttävät olevan vanhentuneita.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raportissa on esitetty jonkin verran matka-aikamuutoksia ja niitä ihmismääriä, joita muutos koskee. Liikennemallista saadaan myös joukkoliikenteen kokonaismatka-aika, eli joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien yhteenlaskettu matkustusaika. Arvaan, mutta en tiedä, että jos metron kokonaismatka-aika olisi ollut vähemmän kuin bussissa, se olisi esitetty. Sitä ei ole esitetty, joten arvaan, että metron kokonaismatka-aika on huonompi kuin busseilla.


Yksi ihan käytännön kysymys tässä välissä. Olen yrittänyt kopioida www.raideyva.fi arviointiraportin omalle koneelleni, mutta huonolla menestyksellä. Se on aivan selvää että se paremmalla resoluutiolla oleva raportti ei kopioidu koonsa vuoksi mutta en saanut sitä toista. Onko vinkkejä?

Raportissa näytttäisi olevan kaikenlaista kiinnostavaa luetttavaa, esim miksi ei pikaraitiotietä voida viedä Helsingin keskustaan asti, mutta parempi kun tutustuu siihen omalla ajallaan, niin että siitä voi vetää omia johtopäätöksiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pitää vielä huomata, että tuotto-odotus ja markkinakorko ovat eri asioita. Jos rahan lähde on julkishallinto ja työn teettää sama julkishallinto, tuotto-odotusta voidaan käsittääkseni kuitenkin ajatella korkona. Silloin tyypillinen asuntolainalaskuri antaisi 452 000 000 miljoonan euron 30 vuoden lainalle 5% korolla 29,12 miljoonan vuosilyhennykset. Tästä reilu kolmannes voidaan kattaa suoraan säästöillä.


Täytyy muistaa että 30 vuoden päästä on "laina" maksettu pois, ja pääomakuluja ei sen jälkeen enää ole. Jos pysytään pelkässä bussivaihtoehdossa, niin 30 vuoden jälkeenkin kuluu joka vuosi 10 miljoonaa euroa enemmän liikennöintiin kuin metrolla, eli bussivaihtoehto on vähän kuin asuisi koko elämänsä kovalla vuokralla, maksaen kovaa markkinavuokraa, oman asunnon omistamisen sijaan.  Bussivaihtoehto pakottaaa lisäksi jossain vaiheessa kun nykyisten katujen ja Kampin terminaalin kapasiteetti ei riitä, rakentamaan busseille oman tunnelin Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin, sekä suurentaa Kampin terminaalia tai etsiä busseille muualta lisää terminaalitilaa Helsingin keskustasta, ja sekään ei ole ilmaista huvia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä onkin ollut vaikea paikka todistella sitä, että metro on ainoa ratkaisu. Raportissa esitetty kuva Kampin ratikkaterminaalista on huvittava. Mihin tarvitaan ratapiha, kun sinne tulee ja lähtee 2,5 minuutin välein vaunu? Elielinaukiolla tämä sama asia hoidetaan silmukalla - joka sekin on tarpeeton, kun vaunut ovat kahteen suuntaan ajettavia. Lauttasaaren vaihtoasemallakaan ei ole ratapihaa, mutta Kampissa sellanen pitää olla, jotta voidaan todistella, että rakenteet eivät kestä vaunujen painoa.


Itse kuvittelen "ratapihan" johtuvan siitä, että koska kauas suuntautuvassa raitiovaunuliikenteessä vuoroväliä ei saada pidettyä kiinni puolen minuutin tarkkuudella kuin metroliikenteessä, on pääteasemalla jonne kaikki linjat tulevat, oltava riittävästi tilaa ottaa vaunuja sisään, ettei terminaalin suulle synny ruuhkaa. Täytyy pitää mielessä, että jos pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoon päädytään, Matinkylään päättyvä linja ei tule olemaan ainoa, vaan tulevaisuudessa ratoja jatkettaisiin eri puolille Espoota, ja silloin kapasiteettia vaunujen vastaanottamiselle Helsingin päässä on oltava riittävästi. Voihan sitä verkostoa suunnitella niinkin, että eri puolilta Espoota raitiovaunulla tulevat matkustajat vaihtaisivat jossain keskeisessä paikassa eri suuntiin meneviin vaunuihin, keskustaan haluavat Kamppiin menevään, muut esim Pasilaan tai Jokeri-radalle menevään, mutta ne vaihdothan ovat kielletty puheenaihe.

Voi muuten olla että Lauttasaareenkin päättyvässä pikaraitiotievaihtoehdossa on varsinaisen laiturialueen jälkeen useista raiteista koostuva kääntöraide-ratapiha, mutta siitä ei ole mitään kuvaa eikä kerrottu sen enempää, koska se ei vaikuta YVA-arvioinnin lopputulokseen.




> Elielinaukiolle johtava rata ei kelpaa siksi, että sitä ei voi rakentaa keskustatunnelin yhteyteen. Tässä siis sanotaan, että Helsingin keskustan liikenteen kehittämisen kannalta tärkeintä on pitää varattuna satamaradan kanjoni ja Rautatiekadut autoliikenteen lisäämiseksi, jos siihen joskus ilmaantuisi rahaa. Eli autoilun edistämisen vuoksi joukkoliikennettä ei voi rakentaa Helsingin keskustaan saakka.


Ehkä se on sitä kuuluisaa realiteettien tunnustamista, että joukkoliikenne on vähän lapsipuolen asemassa. Espoo ja Vantaa ottaisivat mielellään niiden suuryritysten konttorit jotka vielä ovat Helsingin keskustassa omiin moottoriteiden varsilla oleviin yrityspuistoihinsa, saadaan houkuteltua samantien muuttamaan Helsingistä pois ne hyvin toimentulevat työntekijät ja veronmaksajat jotka eivät suostu liikkumaan muulla kuin autoilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Jos metro rakennetaan nykyisillä oletuksilla, jostakin ne rahat on nyhdettävä. Helsinki joutuu jo nyt maksumieheksi naapurikuntien kiukuttelulle, pitäisikö helsinkiläisten nyt maksaa Espoon metro lippuhintojen korotuksina? 30 vuoden takaisinmaksuaika ei tässä lohduta ollenkaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos metro rakennetaan nykyisillä oletuksilla, jostakin ne rahat on nyhdettävä. Helsinki joutuu jo nyt maksumieheksi naapurikuntien kiukuttelulle, pitäisikö helsinkiläisten nyt maksaa Espoon metro lippuhintojen korotuksina? 30 vuoden takaisinmaksuaika ei tässä lohduta ollenkaan.


Ennen länsimetron rakentamista esti se että Espoolla ei käytännössä ollut varaa sellaisiin hankkeisiin. 

Ymmärsinkö niin, että kun Espoo suorastaan kylpee rahassa, mm sähköyhtiön osakkeiden myynnin johdosta, ja heiluri on siis heilahtanut siihen suuntaan, että Helsinki, jonka politikot ovat vuosikymmeniä toivoneet Espoolta myönteistä länsimetropäätöstä, on nyt saanut pienen "ongelman". 

Onko meillä seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleissa odotettavissa Stadissa kiihkeää kamppailua vihreiden, kokoomuksen ja demareiden troikan ja vastustajiksi ryhtyvien, uudelleen henkiin herätettyjen kulhialaisten, ehrnrootilaisten ja hakalehtolaisten välillä?

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Onko meillä seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleissa odotettavissa Stadissa kiihkeää kamppailua vihreiden, kokoomuksen ja demareiden troikan ja vastustajiksi ryhtyvien, uudelleen henkiin herätettyjen kulhialaisten, ehrnrootilaisten ja hakalehtolaisten välillä?


Tuostahan nähdään jo tämä ratkaiseva ongelma. Vihreät, kokoomus ja demarit käyttäytyvät kuin olisivat yksi puolue. Eikä siinä mitään, hauskoja puolueita varmaan koko porukka, mutta jos kaikki ovat samaa mieltä kaikesta, syntyy helposti asetelma, joka kääntää vastaikkainasettelun politiikanteosta äänestäjien ja poliitikkojen välille. Kassakaappipolitikoinnin paratiisissa Itävallassahan tällä on jo tietyt seuraukset poliittisessa kulttuurissa. Nyt kun meilläkin kaikki puolueet ovat dynaamisia ja itsenäisesti ajattelevia sillä ainoalla sallitulla ja oikealla tavalla, näitä tilanteita syntyy. Siitähän metroselvitykset jo kertovat, poliittinen kenttä äärestä ääreen yksissä tuumin pimittää totuutta äänestäjiltä.

Pohjimmiltaan kysymys on johtajuudesta. Kokoomukselta Helsingin valtuuston suurimpana ryhmänä pitäisi voida edellyttää oma-aloitteisia visioita, vastuun kantoa ja edes jonkinlaista kykyä arvioida kriittisesti aiempia valintoja. Tällaista johtajuutta puolue ei ole osoittanut, eikä kokoomuksen ryhmä ole ollut kyvykäs pitämään toimivaa yhteistyösuhdetta edes puoluetovereihin naapureissa, kuten mm. kuntaliitoskeskustelu osoittaa. Suurimpana ryhmänä kokoomuksen on helppo hankkia apupuolueita itselleen vähäisiin myönnytyksiin suostumalla, mutta perusongelma säilyy: koko pääkaupunkiseudun kehitys kärsii johtajuuspulasta ja pääpuolueen kapea-alaisesta, ideologian kahlehtimasta ajattelusta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kassakaappipolitikoinnin paratiisissa Itävallassahan tällä on jo tietyt seuraukset poliittisessa kulttuurissa. Nyt kun meilläkin kaikki puolueet ovat dynaamisia ja itsenäisesti ajattelevia sillä ainoalla sallitulla ja oikealla tavalla, näitä tilanteita syntyy. Siitähän metroselvitykset jo kertovat, poliittinen kenttä äärestä ääreen yksissä tuumin pimittää totuutta äänestäjiltä....... Suurimpana ryhmänä kokoomuksen on helppo hankkia apupuolueita itselleen vähäisiin myönnytyksiin suostumalla, mutta perusongelma säilyy: koko pääkaupunkiseudun kehitys kärsii johtajuuspulasta ja pääpuolueen kapea-alaisesta, ideologian kahlehtimasta ajattelusta.


Onko sulla mitään käsitystä mistä se voi johtua? 

Mulla on itselläni sellainen käsitys että pk-seudulla ja etenkin Helsingissä kunnallispolitiikka yrittää toimia jonkinlaisena vastavoimana valtakunnanpolitiikalle, jota on vuosikymmeniä hallinnut keskusta ja demarit, muutamia lyhyitä kausia lukuunottamatta. 

Mutta jätetään nyt nämä spekulaatiot vähän sivummalle, kun eivät aiheeseen liity. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Se on ainakin selvä, että äänestyskäyttäytymisessä kaikki vaikuttaa toisiinsa. Kuntavaaleissahan kokoomuksen kannatus suhteessa demareihin on suurempi kuin mitä eduskuntavaaleissa, näin on ollut ainakin viime vuosina. Oikein tai väärin, ehkä kokoomus mielletään stadilaisemmaksi puolueeksi kuin demarit. Punamultahallitus valtion tasolla on ajoittain aiheuttanut kokoomusmyönteisen vastareaktion kuntavaaleissa, mutta en silti usko että asia kokonaisuutena näin yksinkertainen on. On huono tilanne, jos valtion ja kunnan elimet ovat molemmat sisäisesti yksimielisiä, koska mistä hyvänsä kysymyksestä tulee sillä tavalla yksinomaan arvovaltataistelu kaupungin ja valtion tai naapurikuntien välillä - kuten metrokeskustelussa. Kyllä sekä valtakunnan- että kunnallispolitiikka ovat aina useamman vaihtoehdon tarpeessa.

Sinänsä on toki ymmärrettävää, mistä yksimielisyys johtuu eri elimissä: monipuoluejärjestelmä ruokkii yksimielisyyttä, koska kukaan ei tahdo yksin poliittiseen paitsioon. Lisäksi erona kaksipuoluejärjestelmään kaikki puolueet joutuvat pitämään hyvät välit toisiinsa, pedatakseen itselleen mahdollisimman hyvät välit potentiaalisiin yhteistyökumppaneihin. Näin puolueet indoktrinoituvat toisilleen myötämielisiksi. Ongelma on kuitenkin, että, kiitos lehdistön, ihmisten mielikuvissa puolueet pysyvät selvästi toisistaan poikkeavina. Ja näin puoluejako rakentuukin tietyn imagon, viiteryhmän ja mielikuvien ympärille. Tämä myös ratkaisee äänestyskäyttäytymisen, ainakin alitajuisesti: ei keskiverto äänestäjä ennakoi päätöksiä, jotka tullaan tekemään, vaan äänestää puoluetta, joka edustaa viiteryhmää, johon itse uskoo kuuluvansa. Sanotaan, ettei nuoria tai milloin ketäkin politiikka kiinnosta, ja pohditaan, miksi. Oikea kysymys olisi, onko harjoitettu politiikka todella politiikkaa sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä vai sittenkin byrokratiaa.

Minun puolestani tämän keskustelun voi päättää tähän, en keksi enempää sanottavaa nyt. Jos keskustelu jatkuu, tämä foorumi tuskin on sille oikea paikka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun puolestani tämän keskustelun voi päättää tähän, en keksi enempää sanottavaa nyt. Jos keskustelu jatkuu, tämä foorumi tuskin on sille oikea paikka.


Minusta tämä oli hyvä keskustelun osa. Eikä suinkaan väärällä foorumilla, koska näistä asioista tehdään nimenomaan poliittisia päätöksiä. Valtuustot, jotka metrostakin päättävät, eivät todellakaan ole asiantuntijoita tässäkään asiassa, josta kuitenkin päättävät. Vaan he päättävät uskonsa, mielikuviensa ja puoluekurinsa mukaan.

JE:n esittämät syyt puolueiden yhteisistä mielipiteistä kaikkia miellyttääkseen ovat tärkeä huomata. Sillä käytännössä se tarkoittaa, ettei kansalaisilla ole todellista valinnan mahdollisuutta. PK-seudulla suurimmat puolueet ovat Kokoomus, Sosialidemokraatit ja Vihreät. Kaikki ovat samaa mieltä tästäkin asiasta eli länsimetrosta. Ja on uutisen arvoinen asia, jos puolue antaa valtuutetuilleen perustuslain mukaisen oikeuden äänestää oman mielensä mukaan.

Kovin valitettavaa on vielä se, että suuri osa valtuutetuista ei ole edes kiinnostunut suuresta osasta päätettäväksi tulevia asioita. Kuten metrosta. Usein on asioita, joita pidetään tärkeämpinä, ja keskitytään pohtimaan niitä. Vähemmän tärkeissä asioissa mennään vain valtavirran tai puoluekurin mukaan, koska se on helpompaa ja turvallista tulevan vaalimenestyksen kannalta.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Valtiovarainministeri Eero Heinäluomallakin on näemmä tarjottavaa sosialidemokraattiseen kokonaispakettiin, johon kuuluu Sdp:n hallitusvastuun jatko ja Halosen uudelleenvalinta. Vaalitarjouksena takataskusta näyttää löytyvän valtionosuus metron rakentamiseen. Ei muuten tule mieleen montaa kertaa, jossa valtiovarainministeri olisi kehunut hanketta, josta aiheutuu valtiolle 150 miljoonan kustannukset. 

_HS 24.1. "Selvitykset ja asiantuntijalausunnot osoittavat, että metro olisi liikenteellisesti ja matkustusmukavuutta ajatellen paras vaihtoehto", Heinäluoma sanoi. "Uskon, että kun se päätös tulee, sitä tullaan myöhemmin kiittelemään. Helsinginkin metrosta käytiin aikanaan kova vääntö eikä päätös ollut helppo. Liikennöinnin alettua ei ole tullut juuri muuta kuin kiitoksen sanaa."_

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valtiovarainministeri Eero Heinäluomallakin on näemmä tarjottavaa sosialidemokraattiseen kokonaispakettiin, johon kuuluu Sdp:n hallitusvastuun jatko ja Halosen uudelleenvalinta. Vaalitarjouksena takataskusta näyttää löytyvän valtionosuus metron rakentamiseen. Ei muuten tule mieleen montaa kertaa, jossa valtiovarainministeri olisi kehunut hanketta, josta aiheutuu valtiolle 150 miljoonan kustannukset.


Vaikka presidentti vaihtuisi, niin nykyinen hallitus jatkaa kauden loppuun asti vuoteen 2007, ja liikenne- sen enempää kuin valtionvarainministerin paikat eivät enää ehdi vaihtua. Ellei tule jokin "iloinen perhetapahtuma" tai vastaava. Heinäluoma ymmärääkseni itse asuu Espoossa, eli on vähän oma lehmä ojassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

Heinäluoman nykyisestä asuinpaikasta en tiedä, mutta ainakin vielä viime eduskuntavaalien aikaan hän taisi asua Itä-Helsingissä (vaikka Uudenmaan vaalipiirissä ehdolla olikin...). Muistelisin joskus nähneenikin Heinäluoman metrossa ennen hänen ministerikauttaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistelisin joskus nähneenikin Heinäluoman metrossa ennen hänen ministerikauttaan.


Minä olen tästä aivan varma. Ei ole vaikea erottaa niin pitkää miestä. Ministerit eivät enää taida metroon päästä, sillä Mersu ja kuski hoitavat työmatkat ilman liityntäliikennettä.

Tai onhan Heinäluoma voinut muuttaa Espooseen, kuka tietää. Sieltähän on ministerimersulla näppärämpi tulla keskustaan. Ennen oli toisin, kun SDP:n puoluetalo on Hakaniemessä. Mutta toisaalta, sehän selittäisi metrohalun: "Enköhän minä nyt lupaa 150 milliä metroon, että pääsen ensi hallituskaudella taas mukavasti omaan duuniin."

Antero  :x

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Heinäluoman nykyisestä asuinpaikasta en tiedä, mutta ainakin vielä viime eduskuntavaalien aikaan hän taisi asua Itä-Helsingissä (vaikka Uudenmaan vaalipiirissä ehdolla olikin...). Muistelisin joskus nähneenikin Heinäluoman metrossa ennen hänen ministerikauttaan.


Ehkä sekoitin hänet johoinkin toiseen. 

Sitä että ollaan ehdolla eri vaalipiirissä kuin asutaan pitäisi lailla kieltää. Sitä taidetaan harrastaa silloin kun ollaan epävarmoja meneekö läpi kotipaikkakunnallaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Mutta listavaali toimii: puolue sijoittaa ehdokkaansa sinne, missä siitä on sille eniten hyötyä. (Ihme kyllä tästä keissistä ei ole mediassa kuullut moitteita, sen sijaan jos joku 25 vuotta Helsingissä asunut keskustalainen ilmoittautuu ehdolle Helsingistä, kyllä riittää irvailua moneksi kuukaudeksi.)

Mitä tulee metrorahoihin näin vaalien alla, niin konstihan ei ole mikään uusi, varsinkaan liikennehankkeiden osalta ja yli puoluerajojen. Kunnallisvaalien alla ministeri Luhtanen kiersi Länsi-Uudellamaalla esittelemässä, kuinka sinne "on tulossa" Elsa-rata. Vaalien jälkeen hankkeesta ei ole kuulunut sen enempää ja alun perinkin tiedettiin, että aika monet vaalit menee, ennen kuin mitään rataa edes voisi tulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kunnallisvaalien alla ministeri Luhtanen kiersi Länsi-Uudellamaalla esittelemässä, kuinka sinne "on tulossa" Elsa-rata. Vaalien jälkeen hankkeesta ei ole kuulunut sen enempää ja alun perinkin tiedettiin, että aika monet vaalit menee, ennen kuin mitään rataa edes voisi tulla.


ELSAsta valmistui vastikään selvitys, joka on tällä hetkellä julkisesti esillä ainakin RHK:n www-sivuilla, joista raportin voi ladata itselleenkin.

Raportista on julkinen kuuleminen menossa, ja asiaan saa ottaa kantaa jokainen, määräaika ensi kuun loppuun.

ELSAsta on tutkittu muutama vaihtoehto. Hinnat ovat lähellä miljardia euroa. Lyhin matka-aika Helsingin ja Turun välillä on 1h 11min.

Luhtanen käynnisti tämän projektin tiukalla aikataululla. Taustoista soi spekuloida vaikka mitä. Perimmältään syynä on huonosti tehty Rantaradan parannus- ja oikaisuremontti. Siitähän päätettiin nimenomaan siten, että ei tehdä kallista ELSAa vaan kallis perusparannus. Rata jää mutkaiseksi, mutta oiotaan mutkia Pendolinoilla.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> ELSAsta on tutkittu muutama vaihtoehto. Hinnat ovat lähellä miljardia euroa. Lyhin matka-aika Helsingin ja Turun välillä on 1h 11min.


452 miljoonan länsimetroon verrattuna vaikuttaa suorastaan fiksulta hankkeelta, joka voisi tuoda oikeastikin kasvua joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ja muuttaa asioita enemmän kuin nopeuttamalla matkaa Matinkylästä Kamppiin 36 sekunnilla. Että jotain hyvää siinäkin putkessa: oppii vertailemaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 452 miljoonan länsimetroon verrattuna vaikuttaa suorastaan fiksulta hankkeelta, joka voisi tuoda oikeastikin kasvua joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ja muuttaa asioita enemmän kuin nopeuttamalla matkaa Matinkylästä Kamppiin 36 sekunnilla. Että jotain hyvää siinäkin putkessa: oppii vertailemaan.


Tämän päivän hesarissa luki että oikorata Turkuun on kannattamaton hanke. Investoinnin hintaan nähden matkustajamäärät eivät kasva Turun ja Helsingin asukaspotentiaalilla riittävästi. Lehteä vapaassti siteeraten radan pitäisi jatkua Turusta Tukholmaan jotta oikoratahanke kannattaisi. 

Metron kohdalla on kyse kalliin ja saastuttavan bussiliikenteen korvaaminen metrolla, ei matka-aikojen säästöistä Matinkylän ja Kampin välillä. Sitäpaitsi metro lyhentää matkoja Matinkylästä Rautatientorille ja sitä idempänä oleviin kohteisiin 5-10 minuuttia nykyisestä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

No toisaalta, Helsingin ja Turun välillähän rakennetaan parhaillaan erinomaisen kannattavaa moottoritietä, joten mistäs sitä kasvua enää saataisiinkaan kun kansalaisille on ajoissa tarjottu mukavin vaihtoehto, yksityisautoilu.

----------


## JudgeT

> Sitäpaitsi metro lyhentää matkoja Matinkylästä Rautatientorille ja sitä idempänä oleviin kohteisiin 5-10 minuuttia nykyisestä.


Kuten myös Lauttasaaresta etenkin silloin, kun linja-auto seisoo keskustan katuverkon ruuhkassa. Tässä onkin yksi niistä syistä, miksi tunnelissa kulkevaa metroa pidettiin eilisessä esittelyssä pikaratikkavaihtoehtoja parempina mm. matka-aikojen suhteen: lyhyemmän matka-ajan lisäksi matka-aika on paremmin ennustettavissa.

----------


## Kani

Jotta ei totuus unohtuisi, niin metro myös hidastaa 36 000 eteläespoolaisen matkaa ja vähentää ainoita merkittävästi saastuttavia kulkuneuvoja, eli yksityisautoja korkeintaan 0,5%.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No toisaalta, Helsingin ja Turun välillähän rakennetaan parhaillaan erinomaisen kannattavaa moottoritietä, joten mistäs sitä kasvua enää saataisiinkaan kun kansalaisille on ajoissa tarjottu mukavin vaihtoehto, yksityisautoilu.


Tuo on ihan totta. Palaako pikavuorobussi-ralli Helsingin ja Turun välillä 1970-luvun loistoonsa? Tuleeko Lahnajärven kuppilasta taas kellokkaiden kohtauspaikka? Alkaako Pohjolan Liikenne ajaa erityisiä "Pendolino-busseja", anotaanko LM:ltä lupa ajaa niitä 120 km/h nopeudella, jotta kilpailu emokonsernin junien kanssa pääsee taas alkamaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jotta ei totuus unohtuisi, niin metro myös hidastaa 36 000 eteläespoolaisen matkaa ja vähentää ainoita merkittävästi saastuttavia kulkuneuvoja, eli yksityisautoja korkeintaan 0,5%.


Laskelmiin ei ole otettu huomioon Kehä1:tä ja muita poikttaisväyliä pitkin kulkevien autojen määrän suhteellinen vähennys tilanteeseen että metroa ei rakenneta, koska metro nopeuttaa poikittaisliikennettä , ts tekee ylipäänsä mahdolliseksi käytä idästä ja pohjoisesta julkisilla töissä Etelä-Espoossa kohtuuajassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Mielestäni itä-länsi-suunnan radikaalia muuttumista hieman liioitellaan. Ainakin olosuhteiden parantumista, sillä idästä voi jo nyt käydä Etelä-Espoossa töissä vaihtamalla metrosta bussiin Kampissa. Eivät kaikki työpaikat olisi vaihdottomien yhteyksien varrella, tai kävelymatka ainakin pysyisi usein samana, kun metroasemia on vähemmän kuin bussipysäkkejä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laskelmiin ei ole otettu huomioon Kehä1:tä ja muita poikttaisväyliä pitkin kulkevien autojen määrän suhteellinen vähennys tilanteeseen että metroa ei rakenneta, koska metro nopeuttaa poikittaisliikennettä , ts tekee ylipäänsä mahdolliseksi käytä idästä ja pohjoisesta julkisilla töissä Etelä-Espoossa kohtuuajassa.


Seudun poikittaisliikenne on otettu huomioon.

Raportin sivuilta 48-49 löytyy kuviot, joissa on eri vaihtoehtojen joukkoliikennematkojen määriä ja kulkumuoto-osuuksia. Erot seututasolla on merkityksettömiä, sillä ennustemenetelmän tarkkuus ei ole laskettujen erojen suuruinen.

Seututasolla joukkoliikennematkojen määrän muutokseksi metron tapauksessa on laskettu 0,4 % lisäys, siis käytännössä ei muutosta.

Espoon sisäisissä matkoissa metro lisäisi joukkoliikennematkoja 0,2 %, mutta ratikkametro 0,9 % eli enemmän kuin metro. Mutta tässäkin ollaan alle prosentin muutoksissa, eli käytännössä ei ole muutosta.

Sen sijaan selkeä muutos on Länsiväylältä Helsinkiin suuntautuvissa henkilöautomatkoissa, joille yleisöesittelyn kalvojen mukaan on tulossa 10.000 ha:n kasvu vuorokaudessa kaikissa tapauksissa. Tämä on merkittävä muutos, kun kasvu on 70.000:sta 80.000:een, eli 14 %.

Ratkaisut siis vaikuttavat vain Länsiväylällä kaupunkien rajalla, mutta ei tavalla, jolla Helsinki perustelee metron välttämättömyyttä. Eli metro ei vähennä vaan lisää henkilöautoliikennettä Länsiväylällä samalla kun se lisää länsiväylän suunnan joukkoliikennematkoja. Ratikkametro vähentää Länsiväylän suunnan joukkoliikennematkoja jakaen matkoja eri suunnille siten, että joukkoliikenteen kokonaismatkamäärä ei muutu. Henkilöautoliikenteeseen vaikutus on sama kuin metrolla.

Tätä todellista kuvaa ei pyritä välittämään yleisöesittelyissä eikä julkisessa sanassa.

Sitä, paljonko joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien yhteenlaskettu matka-aika muuttuu ei ole vielä julkaistu. Tai sitten en ole sitä huomannut vielä. Ilmeisesti tämä ympäristövaikutus julkaistaan vasta kannattavuusraportissa, joka ei ole varsinaisesti YVA-prosessia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Seudun poikittaisliikenne on otettu huomioon.
> 
> Raportin sivuilta 48-49 löytyy kuviot, joissa on eri vaihtoehtojen joukkoliikennematkojen määriä ja kulkumuoto-osuuksia. Erot seututasolla on merkityksettömiä, sillä ennustemenetelmän tarkkuus ei ole laskettujen erojen suuruinen.


Pääsin vihdoin tulostamaan ja lukemaan noita suttuisia kuvioita joissa ei ole kunnon selityksiä. Mutta kun niitä tutkii suurennuslasin kanssa niin huomaa mm että 
Metro lisää koko pk-seudun matkoja 3500 busseihin verrattuna. Jos ajatellaan suomalaisittain että on yksi mies ja yksi auto, niin ilman metroa teillämme pörräisi päivittäin 3500 autoa enemmän.Metro lisää joukkoliikennematkoja etelä-Espoosta nimenomaan itä- ja Pohjois-Helsinkiin sekä Vantaalle, pääradan varteen, kuten voi odottaa. matkat keskustaan pysyvät lähes samoina.Loppujen lopuksi on aika paljon kiinni siitä minne maankäyttö ja muutto kohdistuu eniten PK-seudulla. Jos se kohdistuu Nurmijärvelle, Vihtiin ja Kirkkonummelle niin metrosta on vähemmän hyötyä. (ellei Nurmijärvelle rakenneta rataa) Jos taas Espooseen ja itään ja pääradan varteen, niin on.Raportissa oli sivulla 52 taulukko, ja siinä oli verrattu matka-aikoja eri kohteiden välillä. Jos matka on Tapiolasta tai Lauttasaaresta Rautatientosille tai idemmäs, on aikasäästö metrolla 10 minuutin luokkaa. Muista kohteista menee matkaan suurin piirtein sama aika. 

Toiseksi täytyy muistaa, että jos metro rakennetaan, Matinkylä ei tule sen lopullinen pääteasema, vaan Kivenlahti, ja matkat sieltä itään lyhenevät kun metro on vedetty sinne asti. 

Aika vähän arvoa on Espoon sisäisten matkojen kehitykselle annettu eri vaihtoehdoissa, vaikka metro lyhentää matkaa esim Matinkylästä Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan n 15 minuutilla. 

En jaksa uskoa että henkilöautolla ajaminen lisääntyy metron vuoksi, ja jos ns rail-factor toteutuu, väheneminen voi olla suurempaa kuin tuo 3500/vrk. Rail-factor on mm toteutunut jo viime vuonna rautatielähiliikenteessä YTV-alueella, matkustusmäärien kasvu oli 7%, kun muiden joukkoliikennemuotojen kehitys polki paikallaan.  

Henkilöautoliikenteen kehitys on ennustettu laskelmissa sen mukaan että mikään olennainen ei muutu, ei bensan hinta tai päästörajoitukset. Ei myöskään ihmisten käytettävissä olevaan ostovoimaan eikä elintasoon ole uskallettu ennustaa taantumaa. Voi olla hyvinkin että iso omakotitalo, volvo kaksi muksua ja labradorinnoutaja jää useimpien haaveeksi. 

Kehitetty bussijärjestelmä näyttäisi tuottavan eniten siihen upotettuihin rahoihin varrattuna, mutta se sisältää bussitunnelin Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin jonka rakentaminen ei tule olemaan mikään läpihuutojuttu. Dieselbussien saasteongelmat ei ole kunnolla ratkaistu, ja epäilen että pienhiukkasten osalta koskaan ratkeavat, koska bussit ovat siirtymässä maakaasukäyttöisiksi. Valitettavasti maakaasubusseja ei saa räjähdysriskin takia käyttää maanalaisissa tiloissa, kuten bussitunneleissa tai Kampin terminaalissa. 

Bussien moottorivalmistajat, jotka kaikki ovat ulkomaisia,  tuskin pistävät kovin paljon paukkuja sellaisen bussiin sopivan dieselmoottorin kehittämiseksi joka olisi yhtä saasteeton kuin maakaasumoottori, pelkästään Länsiväylän bussimetroa varten, koska muut Helsingin kokoiset kaupungit maailmalla kehitttävät sähköistä raideliikenettä, eivät  maanalaista dieselbussiliikennettä. 

Busseille on viime aikoina sattunut pahoja onnettomuuksia, ja Länsiväylälläkin niitä on sattunut, ja syynä ovat olleet ylinopeudet ja muut liikennesääntöjen rikkomukset, ja ne taas johtuvat liian kireistä aikatauluista. Jos bussit joutuisivat ajamaan tarkkaan nopeusrajoitusten ja liikennesääntöjen mukaan, jouduttaisiin bussivaihtoehtojen matka-aikoihin lisäämään 5-10 minuuttia, ja silloin metro on kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa nopein. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussien moottorivalmistajat, jotka kaikki ovat ulkomaisia,  tuskin pistävät kovin paljon paukkuja sellaisen bussiin sopivan dieselmoottorin kehittämiseksi joka olisi yhtä saasteeton kuin maakaasumoottori


Kyllä pistävät, ihan jo sen takia että EU pakottaa ne siihen. Nykyiset dieselmoottorit ovat jo yhtä puhtaita kuin parin vuoden takaiset maakaasumoottorit ja kehitys jatkuu eteenpäin koko ajan.




> Jos bussit joutuisivat ajamaan tarkkaan nopeusrajoitusten ja liikennesääntöjen mukaan, jouduttaisiin bussivaihtoehtojen matka-aikoihin lisäämään 5-10 minuuttia, ja silloin metro on kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa nopein.


Höpöhöpö, bussit voivat noilla matkoilla voittaa liikennesääntöjen rikkomisella korkeintaan muutaman minuutin, yleensä eivät niinkään paljoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä pistävät, ihan jo sen takia että EU pakottaa ne siihen. Nykyiset dieselmoottorit ovat jo yhtä puhtaita kuin parin vuoden takaiset maakaasumoottorit ja kehitys jatkuu eteenpäin koko ajan.


Dieselissä pienhiukkaset ovat se vaikeimmin ratkaistavissa oleva ongelma. Dieselmoottorit, vaikka ne uusina ovat hyvin puhtaita, niin vanhentuessaan, kun takana on satojatuhansia kilometrejä, ovat aikamoisia savuttajia. Miksi muuten maakaasubusseja rakennetaan jos ne eivät olisi puhtaampia? 




> Höpöhöpö, bussit voivat noilla matkoilla voittaa liikennesääntöjen rikkomisella korkeintaan muutaman minuutin, yleensä eivät niinkään paljoa.


On omakohtaisia havaintoja pitkistä bussilinjoista, ero matka-ajoissa varovaisen ja vähemmän varovaisen kuskin välillä voi olla 15 minuuttia. Ei tosin Länsiväylältä vaan pohjoisesta päin tullessa. Länsiväylä on tietysti poikkeus, koska se on moottoritie ja sillä on bussikaistat ja kaikki, mutta niin on muillakin sisääntuloväylillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi muuten maakaasubusseja rakennetaan jos ne eivät olisi puhtaampia?


Maakaasubussit olivat tullessaan huomattavasti dieselbusseja puhtaampia. Diesel on kuitenkin kuronut eroa kiinni hyvää matkaa ja ei ole mahdotonta, että se jopa saavuttaisi maakaasun tällä vuosikymmenellä. Kaasubussien käyttöä toki puoltaa mm. mahdollisuus käyttää biokaasua, joka ei ole fossiilinen polttoaine, mutta Suomessa on todettu että se biokaasu mitä täällä saadaan kerättyä talteen kannattaa ennemmin polttaa voimaloissa.




> On omakohtaisia havaintoja pitkistä bussilinjoista, ero matka-ajoissa varovaisen ja vähemmän varovaisen kuskin välillä voi olla 15 minuuttia.


Erot kuitenkin syntyvät muustakin kuin siitä, noudatetaanko liikennesääntöjä vai ei.

Bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksessahan otetaan bussien päästötaso huomioon ja vähempipäästöisellä busseilla voi voittaa halvemman tarjouksen. Metroasiassa voitaisiin antaa vastaavasti bussiliikenteen päästöpisteisiin suhteutettu lisäarvo metron vähäpäästöisyydelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksessahan otetaan bussien päästötaso huomioon ja vähempipäästöisellä busseilla voi voittaa halvemman tarjouksen. Metroasiassa voitaisiin antaa vastaavasti bussiliikenteen päästöpisteisiin suhteutettu lisäarvo metron vähäpäästöisyydelle.


Vaihtoehtojen päästövertailulle on annettu liian vähän painoarvoa yva-raportin esittelyvaiheessa mediassa ja sen ympärillä käytävässä keskustelussa.  Kuitenkin se puhuu omaa kieltään, tulokset on esitelty tosin vain yhdellä sivulla, 143, ja harva on tainnut jaksaa kahlata raporttia sinne asti.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos bussit joutuisivat ajamaan tarkkaan nopeusrajoitusten ja liikennesääntöjen mukaan, jouduttaisiin bussivaihtoehtojen matka-aikoihin lisäämään 5-10 minuuttia, ja silloin metro on kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa nopein.


YVAn matka-aikalaskelmissa ei käytetä ylinopeuksia. Itse tiedän päivittäisestä kokemuksesta, että Länsiväylää ajetaan 90 km/h. Minulla on myös seurantatilasto bussien todellisista ajoajoista. Jos VYAssa käytettäisiin todellisia ajoaikoja, se osoittaisi metron olevan täysin järjetön.

Tämä onkin sitten kiintoisa kysymys, millä tavoin vertaileminen on oikein. Emme tietenkään voi suunnitella asioita tehtäväksi lainvastaisesti. Mutta toisaalta selvitys ei kuvaa todellisuutta ja on siten väärä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro lisää koko pk-seudun matkoja 3500 busseihin verrattuna. Jos ajatellaan suomalaisittain että on yksi mies ja yksi auto, niin ilman metroa teillämme pörräisi päivittäin 3500 autoa enemmän.


Ei tämä 3500 (joukkoliikennematkaa koko seudulla) ole millään tavalla merkittävä, kun puhutaan lähes miljoonasta matkasta. Ero on 0,0035 miljoonaa eli mitätön.

Itse asiassa tällaisten lukujen esittäminen YVAssa on vastuutonta, koska kyse ei ole todellisista tuloksista. Presidenttigallupeissakin ilmoitetaan, kuinka monen prosenttiyksikön virhe tuloksissa voi olla. Eikä galluptulosta esitetä yhden vastauksen tarkkuudella, koska sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Samalla tavoin pitäisi tehdä tässä, jotta asioita tuntemattomat poliitikot, päättäjät ja yleisö eivät luulisi, että eri vaihtoehdoilla on jotain eroa.




> En jaksa uskoa että henkilöautolla ajaminen lisääntyy metron vuoksi, ja jos ns rail-factor toteutuu, väheneminen voi olla suurempaa kuin tuo 3500/vrk.


Onhan tämä vähän ristiriitaista, jos tuo 3500 suhteessa miljoonaan on tärkeä ja uskottava, mutta 10.000 päivittäisen automatkan lisääntyminen Länsiväylällä ei ole merkittävää.




> Rail-factor on mm toteutunut jo viime vuonna rautatielähiliikenteessä YTV-alueella, matkustusmäärien kasvu oli 7%, kun muiden joukkoliikennemuotojen kehitys polki paikallaan.


Tässä kasvussa ei ole kyse rail factorista. Rail factorilla tarkoitetaan sitä, että saman joukkoliikenneyhteyden matkustajamäärä on raideliikenteenä suurempi kuin bussiliikenteenä.

Esittelyssä puhuttiin raidekertoimesta toiveikkaasti, että sen ansiosta voisi raideliikenneratkaisujen matkustajamäärä olla suurempi kuin ennuste antaa. Tässä yhteydessä raidekertoimesta puhuminen on oikein, sillä tässähän verrataan liikenteen hoitoa joko raide- tai bussiliikenteenä.




> Henkilöautoliikenteen kehitys on ennustettu laskelmissa sen mukaan että mikään olennainen ei muutu, ei bensan hinta tai päästörajoitukset. Ei myöskään ihmisten käytettävissä olevaan ostovoimaan eikä elintasoon ole uskallettu ennustaa taantumaa. Voi olla hyvinkin että iso omakotitalo, volvo kaksi muksua ja labradorinnoutaja jää useimpien haaveeksi.


YVAssa oli muutamia herkkyystarkasteluita. Nyt en voi tarkistaa, mitä ne olivat, enkä ulkoa muista.

Mutta olet oikeassa siinä, että 25 vuoden päähän ennustaminen olettamalla öljyn hinta nykyiselle tasolle voi olla merkittävä virhe. Täytyy kuitenkin myöntää, että tämä on aina kaiken ennustamisen ongelma, ja perimmältään on kyse siitä, miten ennustamiseen suhtaudutaan ylipäätään.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että meillä ennustuksiin uskotaan liiaksi. Järjen käyttö olisi eduksi. Mutta ennusteilla on mukava rustailla todistuksia ennalta asetetuille mielihaluille.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> YVAn matka-aikalaskelmissa ei käytetä ylinopeuksia. Itse tiedän päivittäisestä kokemuksesta, että Länsiväylää ajetaan 90 km/h. Minulla on myös seurantatilasto bussien todellisista ajoajoista


Miksi ne bussit sitten ajavat niin usein ylinopeutta? Eikö aikataulu mahdollista rajoitusten noudattamista, vai ajaako ne siksi että kuski pääsee nopeammin tauolle? 




> Tämä onkin sitten kiintoisa kysymys, millä tavoin vertaileminen on oikein. Emme tietenkään voi suunnitella asioita tehtäväksi lainvastaisesti. Mutta toisaalta selvitys ei kuvaa todellisuutta ja on siten väärä.


Ainoa vertailukelpoinen matka-aika on sellainen, että YVA-toimitsija on kyydissä ja mittaa sen itse, kuljettaja ajaa prikulleen sääntöjen mukaan, ja bussin on oltava normaaali arkiliikenteen vuorobussi joka pysähtyy kaikilla pysäkeillä. Mittauksia mieluiten useampi kerta, koska heittoja voi esiintyä olosuhteista riipppuen. 

Onnettomuudet, joissa bussit ovat osallisia ovat yleistyneet paljon, että johtavat siihen että ennemmin tai myöhemmin busseihin tulee nopeudenrajoittimia jotka eivät mahdollista pieniäkään ylinopeuksia, ja liikennettä aletaan valvoa kameroilla ym, joten ne ajat jolloin bussit päästelee surutta  sataakolmeakymppiä alkavat olla ohi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onhan tämä vähän ristiriitaista, jos tuo 3500 suhteessa miljoonaan on tärkeä ja uskottava, mutta 10.000 päivittäisen automatkan lisääntyminen Länsiväylällä ei ole merkittävää.


Kartoissa s 50-51 saa kyllä sen käsityksen että metro vähentää henkilöautomatkoja Espoon ja Helsingin välillä, sekä Länsiväylällä että Kehä1:llä (vihreät viivat), joka on odotettuakin . Lisäystä on vain Matinkylän länsipuolella (punaiset viivat). Sekö se 10000 auton lisäys on? Karttojen luvuista ei saa selvää, koska kartat ovat niin pirun suttuiset   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Sitten kun metro on valmis Kivenlahteen asti niin Matinkylän länsipuolikin muuttuu vihreäksi.  :P 

3500 autoa liikkuu kuitenkin seudulla vähemmän metron ykkösvaiheen ansiosta. Ja jokainen ymmärtää että Länsimetro ei vaikuta mitenkään Vantaan ja Helsingin välisten matkojen kehitykseen, vaan vähennys kohdistuu nimenomaan Espoon ja sen itäisten rajanaapureiden väliseen liikenteeseen ja Espoon sisäiseen liikenteeseen, eli pahimmin ruuhkautuneisiin pääväyliin länsiväylään ja kehäykköseen. 




> Tässä kasvussa ei ole kyse rail factorista. Rail factorilla tarkoitetaan sitä, että saman joukkoliikenneyhteyden matkustajamäärä on raideliikenteenä suurempi kuin bussiliikenteenä.


Oletko varma? Kun ei ole VR:n ratakohtaisia tilastoja, on mahdotonta arvioida missä rautatielähiliikenne on kasvanut ne 7%. Ainoa  muutos liikenneoloissa jonka tiedän on, että Keravan kaupunkirata, joka valmistui Elokuussa 2004 lisäsi hieman junavuorojen määrää pääradalla, edellisvuoteen verrattuna, mutta ei kovin paljon. Osa suorista busseista Korson ja Koivukylän seuduilta muuttuivat liityntälinjoiksi, mutta ei läheskään kaikki. Myös liityntäpysäköinnille varattiin entistä enemmän tilaa Korsossa ja Koivukylässä. Mutta pääradan Keravan K-junat eivät yksin selitä koko YTV-alueen 7% kasvua junamatkustajien määrissä. Ei edes väestönkasvu tai työpaikkojen lisääntyminen pk-seudulla ole ollut niin suurta. Kun ottaa huomioon että kumipyörillä kulkevan joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärien kehitys on polkenut paikallaan, niin rautatielähiliikenne on selvästi ottanut ne matkustajat bussi- ja henkilöautoliikenteeltä. 

Joten jos tässä ei ole Rail-factorista kyse, niin mistä siinä tapauksessa?

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi ne bussit sitten ajavat niin usein ylinopeutta?


Ihan samoista syistä kuin henkilöautotkin: on aikaisemmin perillä (eli jää enemmän taukoa), kuski ei halua olla tien tukkeena kun muutkin ajavat ylinopeutta, on vaan kivaa ajaa lujaa, ym.




> Ainoa vertailukelpoinen matka-aika on sellainen, että YVA-toimitsija on kyydissä ja mittaa sen itse


Eihän YTV nyt ihan turhaan ole laittanut miljoonia matkakorttijärjestelmään. Jokaikisen lähdön kulkuaika tallentuu YTV:n tietokantoihin sekunnilleen ja YTV:llä on ohjelmistot, joilla niistä tiedoista saadaan tilastotietoa kuten esim. keskiarvot, minimit ja maksimit.

Todellisuudesta poikkeamaa aiheuttaa se, että matka-aikoja vertaillaan jonkun kuvitteellisen "normaalitilanteen" mukaan. Bussiliikenteessä on kuitenkin verrattain usein päiviä, jolloin ruuhkat ovat normaalia pahemmat ja matkat venyvät paljon eikä aikataulut pidä. Bussiliikenteen kilpailukyky katoaa heti, jos Kampista jonotetaan Länsiväylälle 10 min. Metrossa näitä päiviä on paljon vähemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainoa vertailukelpoinen matka-aika on sellainen, että YVA-toimitsija on kyydissä ja mittaa sen itse, kuljettaja ajaa prikulleen sääntöjen mukaan, ja bussin on oltava normaaali arkiliikenteen vuorobussi joka pysähtyy kaikilla pysäkeillä. Mittauksia mieluiten useampi kerta, koska heittoja voi esiintyä olosuhteista riipppuen.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että tällasta käytännön elämästä mitattua aikatietoa on runsaasti sekä HKL:llä että YTV:llä. Mutta kuten täällä on muualla tullut jo ilmi, bussiliikenteen ajoajat vaihtelevat ruuhkatilanteen vuoksi useilla linjoilla niin paljon, ettei mitatuilla ajoilla ole mitään arvoa.

Mutta niin on asia, ettei mittaus saa vaikuttaa mitattavaan asiaan. Toisin sanoen ei pidä julistaa kuljettajalle, että nyt minä kellotan, aja sinä sitten sen mukaan. Ei silloin saada tietoa siitä, kauanko ajot käytännössä kestävät. Liikenteen nopeusmittaukset ja liikennesääntöjen noudattaminen ovat eri asiat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kartoissa s 50-51 saa kyllä sen käsityksen että metro vähentää henkilöautomatkoja Espoon ja Helsingin välillä, sekä Länsiväylällä että Kehä1:llä (vihreät viivat), joka on odotettuakin . Lisäystä on vain Matinkylän länsipuolella (punaiset viivat). Sekö se 10000 auton lisäys on?


Tämä lisäys esiintyy esitteliykalvoissa, joita yleisötilaisuuksissa näytetään. Kalvossa lukee:




> Ajoneuvoliikenteen määrä on kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa lähes sama.
> Länsiväylän liikennemäärät kasvavat kaupunkien rajalla nykyisestä noin 70.000 ajon/vrk noin 80.000 ajon/vrkHenkilöautojen osuus laskee hivenen eli noin 0,5 %Keskeisin selittävä tekijä on se tosiasia, että raidevaihtoehdot eivät ratkaisevasti nopeuta matkoja bussivaihtoehtoon verrattuna


Eli syitä on oikeastaan kaksi. Kun metro ei lisää joukkoliikenteen osuutta, se ei voi vähentää autojen määrää mitenkään. Kun kokonaisliikennemäärä kuitenkin kasvaa väestön kasvaessa, myös autojen määrä kasvaa.




> 3500 autoa liikkuu kuitenkin seudulla vähemmän metron ykkösvaiheen ansiosta. Ja jokainen ymmärtää että Länsimetro ei vaikuta mitenkään Vantaan ja Helsingin välisten matkojen kehitykseen, vaan vähennys kohdistuu nimenomaan Espoon ja sen itäisten rajanaapureiden väliseen liikenteeseen ja Espoon sisäiseen liikenteeseen, eli pahimmin ruuhkautuneisiin pääväyliin länsiväylään ja kehäykköseen.


Minähän kirjoitin, ettei tällaisia lukuja saisi esittää, koska niitä ei ymmärretä kuin väärin. En ole huomannut, että YVA-raportissa olisi sanottu, mikä on ennusteiden tarkkuus. Mutta ennustemenetelmän tuntien tarkkuus on parhaimmillaan muutaman prosentin luokkaa. Siksi seudun matkamääriä ei edes pitäisi esittää tarkemmin kuin kahdella numerolla.

Tässä olisi oikein esitetty matkamäärätaulukko:

Joukkoliikenteen matkamäärät, miljoonaa matkaa vuorokaudessa
Bussi 0,98
Kehitetty bussi 0,98
Metro 0,99
Kombi 0,98
Raitiovaunu 0,98
Raitiovaunu kadulla 0,97
Raitiovaunu tunnelissa 0,97

Kun tämän ennusteen tarkkuus on EHKÄ 0,05, matkamäärät ovat kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa täysin samat. Ja sitähän tuo edellä siteerattu kalvokin sanoo, vain toista kautta puhuen autoliikenteen määrästä.




> Oletko varma? Kun ei ole VR:n ratakohtaisia tilastoja, on mahdotonta arvioida missä rautatielähiliikenne on kasvanut ne 7%. Ainoa  muutos liikenneoloissa jonka tiedän on, että Keravan kaupunkirata, joka valmistui Elokuussa 2004 lisäsi hieman junavuorojen määrää pääradalla, edellisvuoteen verrattuna, mutta ei kovin paljon. Osa suorista busseista Korson ja Koivukylän seuduilta muuttuivat liityntälinjoiksi, mutta ei läheskään kaikki.


Siirtyminen liityntäliikenteeseen eli bussilla matkustaneiden pakottaminen raiteille ei ole raidekerrointa. Kun näin tehdään, tietenkin raideliikenteen matkasuorite nousee ja bussiliikenteessä laskee.

Silloin, kun matkustajamäärät muuttuvat, mutta itse järjestelmässä ei tapahdu muutoksia, muutoksen taustalla on tietenkin jokin muu asia kuin muutos järjestelmässä.

Sekään ei ole raidekerrointa, jos siirrytään liityntäliikenteeseen, jossa kokonaismatka-aika nopeutuu. Näinhän hyvinkin voi tapahtua Keravan ja Järvenpään etäisyydellä, koska sinne on niin pitkä matka, että bussia nopeampi juna voittaa ajassa vaihdon menetyksestä huolimatta. Tällöin matkustajamäärän kasvun yhtenä syynä on nopeutunut matka, ei se, että matkustetaan junassa. Olkoonkin, että nopeutusta ei muulla konstilla voida tehdä.

Raidekerroin tarkoittaa sitä, että muut matkustamisen olosuhteet pysyvät samana (reitti, matka-aika, pysäkkien saavutettavuus eli kävelymatkat), mutta ero on vain siinä, mennäänkö bussilla vai raiteilla. Silloin siis erolle ei ole muuta selitystä kuin se, että väline vaihtui.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä lisäys esiintyy esitteliykalvoissa, joita yleisötilaisuuksissa näytetään. Kalvossa lukee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut YVA-kalvot
> 
> ...


Ymmärsinkö näin että tämä 10000 auton kasvu siis ei johdu joukkoliikenteen muutoksista vaan siitä että maankäyttö muuttuu., eli asukkaita tulee lisää ja työpaikkoja? Myös Kirkkonummelta ja läntiseltä Uudeltamaalta tuleva ajoneuvoliikenne sekä raskas rekkaliikenne ym sisältyy siis tähän 10000 autoon. Kirkkonummihan on Suomen nopeimmin kasvavia kuntia joten se on ihan ymmärrettävää. 




> Minähän kirjoitin, ettei tällaisia lukuja saisi esittää, koska niitä ei ymmärretä kuin väärin. En ole huomannut, että YVA-raportissa olisi sanottu, mikä on ennusteiden tarkkuus. Mutta ennustemenetelmän tuntien tarkkuus on parhaimmillaan muutaman prosentin luokkaa. Siksi seudun matkamääriä ei edes pitäisi esittää tarkemmin kuin kahdella numerolla.


Miksi ei saa kirjoittaa? Jos metro vaikuttaa helpottavasti kehä1:n ja Länsiväylän ruuhkiin, niin miksi sitä ei saa esittää? Ei se ole mikään selitys olla vastustaa metroa jos ei nimenomaan haluaa että tieliikenne Helsingin seudulla saa infarktin. Lisäksi oletus YVA-raportissa on että myös Keskustatunneli, Hakamäentie ja Kehä2 ovat  valmiita tuolloin kun metro otetaan käyttöön, eli tieliikenteen ongelmat pitää ratkaista joka tapauksessa jollain tavalla. Metro on sitä että lisätään joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa, mukavuutta ja helppokäyttöisyyttä ja ympäristöystävällisyyttä.




> Siirtyminen liityntäliikenteeseen eli bussilla matkustaneiden pakottaminen raiteille ei ole raidekerrointa. Kun näin tehdään, tietenkin raideliikenteen matkasuorite nousee ja bussiliikenteessä laskee.
> 
> Silloin, kun matkustajamäärät muuttuvat, mutta itse järjestelmässä ei tapahdu muutoksia, muutoksen taustalla on tietenkin jokin muu asia kuin muutos järjestelmässä.
> 
> Sekään ei ole raidekerrointa, jos siirrytään liityntäliikenteeseen, jossa kokonaismatka-aika nopeutuu. Näinhän hyvinkin voi tapahtua Keravan ja Järvenpään etäisyydellä, koska sinne on niin pitkä matka, että bussia nopeampi juna voittaa ajassa vaihdon menetyksestä huolimatta. Tällöin matkustajamäärän kasvun yhtenä syynä on nopeutunut matka, ei se, että matkustetaan junassa. Olkoonkin, että nopeutusta ei muulla konstilla voida tehdä.


Nythän jo edellisessä viestissä kirjoitin että Keravan kaupunkirata oli  ainoa muutos jonka tiedän tapahtuneen ennen viimen vuotta. Sen vaikutus junamatkustajamäärän kasvuun joka oli v 2005 7% koko YTV-alueella on täytynyt olla varsin pientä. Lisäksi Keravan kaupunkiradan käyttöönoton yhteydessä vähennettiin helsingin ja hiekkaharjun välillä junavuoroa, mm P-junat lakkautettiin kokonaan. 




> Raidekerroin tarkoittaa sitä, että muut matkustamisen olosuhteet pysyvät samana (reitti, matka-aika, pysäkkien saavutettavuus eli kävelymatkat), mutta ero on vain siinä, mennäänkö bussilla vai raiteilla. Silloin siis erolle ei ole muuta selitystä kuin se, että väline vaihtui.


7% lisäys koko pk-seudulla on täytynyt johtua suuremmilta osin raidekertoimesta. Missään muualla pk-seudulla kuin Koivukylän ja Keravan välillä ei lisätty junavuoroja eikä karsitu bussireittejä. Bussien matkustajamäärien kehitys polki paikallaan, mutta junien ei. Väestö lisääntyi mutta huomatttavasti alle 7% vauhdilla. Mitä muuta kuin raidekerrointa se sitten on? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

En usko, että kehän suunnalla tapahtuu mitään radikaalia muutosta autoilussa niin kauan kun poikittainen joukkoliikenne on niin vaatimatonta kuin se on. Sillä summalla, jonka jotkut ovat valmiita upottamaan hyvin toimivien yhteyksien meikkaamiseen Etelä-Espoossa, tekisi vaikka mitä poikittaisessa liikenteessä.

En ihmettele, että Länsiväylän autoliikenne kasvaa entisestään tulevaisuudessa. Autoilijat ottanevat ilolla vastaan joukkoliikenteen "parantamisen", joka tuo heille lisää tilaa, kun bussikaistat tyhjenevät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En usko, että kehän suunnalla tapahtuu mitään radikaalia muutosta autoilussa niin kauan kun poikittainen joukkoliikenne on niin vaatimatonta kuin se on. Sillä summalla, jonka jotkut ovat valmiita upottamaan hyvin toimivien yhteyksien meikkaamiseen Etelä-Espoossa, tekisi vaikka mitä poikittaisessa liikenteessä.


Metro on poikittaisliikennehanke mitä suurimmassa määrin. Jos pelkästään kehämäistä poikittaisliikennettä haluaisi todella tehostaa, niin ainoa kunnon vaihtoehto olisi kehäykköstä pitkin tai sen tuntumassa  kulkeva "metro" tai vastaavan kapasiteeetin omaava lähijunarautateiden kanssa yhteensopiva duoraitiotie, eli ei mikään hepponen viritys. Ainoa kohta missä siinä säästetään länsimetron rakennuskustannuksiin verrattuna, on siinä, että meren alitse ei tarvitsisi mennä. Ne raiteet tulevat etelä-Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille ennemmin tai myöhemmin jotain reittiä, eli onko sillä sitten loppujen lopuksi väliä, tulevatko ne Leppävaaran vai Lauttasaaren suunnasta? Veikkaan että yhtä paljon samat ihmiset jotka haluavat teilata metron, olisivat teilaamassa muitakin raiteita, vaikka tulisivat eri suunnasta. 




> En ihmettele, että Länsiväylän autoliikenne kasvaa entisestään tulevaisuudessa. Autoilijat ottanevat ilolla vastaan joukkoliikenteen "parantamisen", joka tuo heille lisää tilaa, kun bussikaistat tyhjenevät.


Jos ei metroa rakenneta, ja jatketaan vain busseilla, niin sille 10000-13500 auton lisäykselle pitäisi leventää Länsiväylää taas yhdellä kaistaparilla. Onko se sisällytetty "kehitetyn bussijärjestelmän eli vaihtoehto 0+:n kustannuksiin? Sellainenko ratkaisu istuisi paremmin herkkään merenrantamaisemaan? 

t .Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta niin on asia, ettei mittaus saa vaikuttaa mitattavaan asiaan. Toisin sanoen ei pidä julistaa kuljettajalle, että nyt minä kellotan, aja sinä sitten sen mukaan. Ei silloin saada tietoa siitä, kauanko ajot käytännössä kestävät. Liikenteen nopeusmittaukset ja liikennesääntöjen noudattaminen ovat eri asiat.


Ymmärrtääkseni VR:llä tehdään juuri niin (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä), kun halutaan selvittää onko junavuoron aikataulun muuttaminen tai uuden junavuoron lisääminen mahdollista, että tarkastaja on kyydissä mitaten kellon kanssa, ja kuski ajaa tietoisena siitä, ja nimenomaan sääntöjä noudattaen. Samoilla periaatteilla bussiliikenteenkin aikataulut pitää suunnitella. Muuten liikutaan "vaarallisilla vesillä". 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Kyllä Jokeri pitäisi toteuttaa Helsingin katuraitiotien kanssa edes rajoitetusti yhteensopivana raideyhteytenä. Mikä hyvänsä nykyiseen kömpelöön raskasmetroon perustuva ratkaisu on tuollaisella kehäyhteydellä täysin ylimitoitettu. Jopa pohjoismaiden raitiotiekielteisimpiin lukeutuva joukkoliikenneviranomainen, Tukholman seudun SL tunnusti tämän ja rakensi Tvärbanan-radan edullisesti pikaraitiotienä, automaattimetrolobbareiden ja muiden autopuolueen "asiantuntijoiden" aneluista huolimatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä Jokeri pitäisi toteuttaa Helsingin katuraitiotien kanssa edes rajoitetusti yhteensopivana raideyhteytenä. Mikä hyvänsä nykyiseen kömpelöön raskasmetroon perustuva ratkaisu on tuollaisella kehäyhteydellä täysin ylimitoitettu. Jopa pohjoismaiden raitiotiekielteisimpiin lukeutuva joukkoliikenneviranomainen, Tukholman seudun SL tunnusti tämän ja rakensi Tvärbanan-radan edullisesti pikaraitiotienä, automaattimetrolobbareiden ja muiden autopuolueen "asiantuntijoiden" aneluista huolimatta.


Tvärbanan ja muut eurooppalaiset pikaraitiotiet muistuttavat  ominaisuuksiltaan kyllä enemmän metroa kuin (Helsingin) katuraitioteitä. Leveämpi raideleveys, isommat vaunut, pitkät matkat muulta liikenteeltä eristetty ja omalla penkallaan kulkeva rata, harvempi pysäkkiväli ja nopeampi kyyti jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

Tvärbananilla ja muilla eurooppalaisilla pikaraitioteillä on kuitenkin enemmän yhteistä Helsingin katuraitiotien (matalat laiturit, ajojohtovirroitus, kulku mahdollista katuliikenteen seassa) kuin metron (korkea lattia, sivukiskovirroitus, kulkutie aina eristetty muulta liikenteeltä) kanssa.

----------


## Kani

Pelkkää sumutusta sekoittaa poikittaisliikenteen kehittäminen ja Länsimetro toisiinsa. Se, että jotkut itäisestä Helsingistä Espooseen töihin kulkevat autoilijat saattavat vaihtaa metroon ei paranna laajan huonoista poikittaisyhteyksistä kärsivän alueen palvelua mitenkään.

Poikittaisyhteyksille olisi voinut tehdä vaikka mitä jo vuosikymmenet, jollei tämä taloudellisesti megaluokkaa oleva metrohanke olisi ollut jatkuvasti tyrehdyttämässä muiden vaihtoehtojen visioimista.

----------


## JE

Raideleveydellä ei ole mitään merkitystä linjan toimivuuden kannalta, sen ovat monet henkilöt tällä foorumilla todenneet lukemattomia kertoja. Raideleveys ei rajoita sen enempää kaluston nopeutta kuin kovin laajassa suhteessa sen leveyttäkään. 80-100 kilometriä tunnissa kulkeva ja 2,5-2,6 metriä leveä vaunu on mahdollinen metrinkin raideleveydellä. Nykyistä hiukan suurempi vaunukoko ei olisi katuraitiotiellekään pahitteeksi - Jokeri tai Viira tarvitsisi silti oman kaluston. Yhteensopivuudessa olisi silti etunsa mm. varikkotoimintojen kannalta. Lisäksi metron tunnusmerkit, kuten jäykkä ratageometria ja sivukiskotus väistämättä vähintään tuplaavat hankkeen hinnan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tvärbananilla ja muilla eurooppalaisilla pikaraitioteillä on kuitenkin enemmän yhteistä Helsingin katuraitiotien (matalat laiturit, ajojohtovirroitus, kulku mahdollista katuliikenteen seassa) kuin metron (korkea lattia, sivukiskovirroitus, kulkutie aina eristetty muulta liikenteeltä) kanssa.


Kun ehdotin pari viestiä sitten ratkaisuksi _"metroa" tai vastaavan kapasiteeetin omaava lähijunarautateiden kanssa yhteensopiva duoraitiotie_, tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että kehän korkeudella kulkevan radan Duo-vanujen olisi järkevää voida käyttää myös samoja ratoja kuin rautateiden lähijunat, niin saadaan kokonainen verkosto aikaiseksi eikä vain yksi rata. Tämä helpottaisi nimenomaan liikkumista kaukaisemmista lähiöistä kehän seudun työpaikka-alueille, koska linjastoa voi suunnitella monesta lähtöpisteestä moneen määränpäähän. Samaan "pakettiin" voidaan liittää myös kauempana kulkeva Marja-rata, Vuosaaren satamaan menevä rata jne. 

Näin kaukana kaupungista ei mikään HKL:n vihreä spåra kulje, enkä ole niin vakuuttunut Varitram-sekoilun jälkeen, että tällaiselta vaunulta on järkevää vaatia sellaisia ominaisuuksia kuten: lattia lähes katutasossa, kapea raideleveys, pieni kaarresäde, mutta silti pitää kyetä vähintään 80 km/h nopeuteen ja oltava sisätiloiltaan ruhtinaallinen. Johonkin kompromissiin on pyrittävä ja minun mielestäni mielummin hieman ylimitoitettu kuin alimitoitettu.

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että kehän korkeudella kulkevan radan Duo-vanujen olisi järkevää voida käyttää myös samoja ratoja kuin rautateiden lähijunat, niin saadaan kokonainen verkosto aikaiseksi eikä vain yksi rata.


On tuota raitioverkostoakin kuitenkin tarjolla tähän kokonaisuuteen integroitavaksi enemmän kuin yksi rata. Jokerin rata sopii sijaintinsa puolesta erittäin hyvin osaksi laajennettua Helsingin ratikkaverkostoa.

Integrointi lähijunien kanssa ei ole sinänsä poissuljettu. Silloinkin kuitenkin tarvitaan merkittävää liikennöintitavan muutosta integroinnin toiseen osapuoleen. Enkä tarkoita pelkästään VR:n monopolia, vaan lähijunaliikenteen moniin määränpäihin huonosti soveltuvaa liikennöintitapaa.

En ole millään tavalla vakuuttunut, että lähijunaliikenteen muuttaminen olisi yhtään helpompaa kuin raitiovaunuliikenteen. Raitiovaunuliikenteessä on myös enemmän jo toimivia kevyitä toimintakäytäntöjä hyödynnettäviksi. Enemmän rautatien ehdoilla tehty Tvärbanan on monilta osiltaan tarpeettoman raskaasti ja kalliilla rakennettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Poikittaisyhteyksille olisi voinut tehdä vaikka mitä jo vuosikymmenet, jollei tämä taloudellisesti megaluokkaa oleva metrohanke olisi ollut jatkuvasti tyrehdyttämässä muiden vaihtoehtojen visioimista.


Ymmärtääkseni poikittaisliikenteelle on ainakin yritetty tehdä jotain: On busseja sekä kehäykköstä, kakkosta että kolmosta pitkin, sekä Jokeri. Se on toinen juttu käytetäänkö niitä ja kuinka paljon. Kehänsuuntainen liikenne on luenteeltaan voittopuoleisesti työmatkaliikennettä, lähtöjen tarve on suurta klo 0700-0900 ja 1500-1800 välillä, muutoin on aika hiljaista. Säteittäisliikenteen kaupungin keskustan ja lähiöiden välillä matkustajamäärät taas ovat suuret ympäri koko vuorokauden, poislukien muutama tunti kapakoiden sulkemisen ja aamuliikenteen alkamisen välillä. Kumpi näistä on optimaalisinta ensi vaiheessa muuttaa raideliikenteeksi? Jokeri (40 lähtöä/vrk/suunta) vai Länsiväylä: (700 lähtöä/vrk/suunta)? 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On tuota raitioverkostoakin kuitenkin tarjolla tähän kokonaisuuteen integroitavaksi enemmän kuin yksi rata. Jokerin rata sopii sijaintinsa puolesta erittäin hyvin osaksi laajennettua Helsingin ratikkaverkostoa.


Olisin itsekin riemuissani jos Haagasta pääsisi ratikalla keskustaan, mutta jos sen on kuljettava Pikku-Huopalahden kujia kiemurrellen, niin tuskin siitä mikään hitti tulisi. 




> Integrointi lähijunien kanssa ei ole sinänsä poissuljettu. Silloinkin kuitenkin tarvitaan merkittävää liikennöintitavan muutosta integroinnin toiseen osapuoleen. Enkä tarkoita pelkästään VR:n monopolia, vaan lähijunaliikenteen moniin määränpäihin huonosti soveltuvaa liikennöintitapaa.


On totta että ennenkuin duoliikenteestä tulee mitään on VR:n monopoli jollain tavalla murrettava tai saatava VR:n ja kaupunkiliikenneoperaattoreiden "kulttuurit" lähemmäs toisiaan. 

Heitän tässä pari ehdotusta, joka voisi hyödyntää duotekniikkaa ja valmista rataa: 
Sisempi kehä Tapiolasta Leppävaaran, Haagan ja Oulunkylän kautta Itäkeskukseen. Uutta rataa tarvittaisiin vain Tapiolasta Leppävaaraan, sekä pieni pätkä Haagasta (Kivihaasta) Ilmalan ratapihan pohjoispuolitse Metsälään. Radat Leppävaarasta Huopalahteen ovat olemassa sekä Oulunkylä-Itäkeskus, tosin vain 1-raiteisena, mutta kohtauspaikkoja voinee lisätä, tai leventää vanhan Hertsikan satamaradan penkka 2-raiteiseksi. Tietysti missä ja miten duorata ylittää/alittaa kaukojunaradat ovat oma kysymyksensä. Ulompi kehä Leppävaarasta Kannelmäen, Martinlaakson ja Lentokentän kautta Hakunilaan ja Vuosaareen. Uutta rataa tarvittaisiin vain Leppävaarasta Kannelmäkeen ja Tikkurilasta (Hakkilasta) itään, olettaen että Marja-rata on olemassa.Nämä kaksi kehärataa kohtaisisivat Leppävaarassa, ja joko risteäisisivät kohtisuoraan tai haarautuisivat uudelleen, toinen haara rantaradan osana Espoon keskukseen päin ja oinen Tapiolaan, jossa se risteäisi metron kanssa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Kumpi näistä on optimaalisinta ensi vaiheessa muuttaa raideliikenteeksi? Jokeri (40 lähtöä/vrk/suunta) vai Länsiväylä: (700 lähtöä/vrk/suunta)?


Ilman muuta Jokeri, sillä sen kapasiteetti ja myös matkustajamäärä voidaan palvelua parantamalla moninkertaistaa, näin KSV:n viralliset ennusteet. Länsiväylän bussilähtöjen korvaaminen metrollahan ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärää, näin Raide-YVA.

----------


## 339-DF

Itse näkisin, että Jokeri hyötyisi enemmän raitiotie- kuin junaintegroituvuudesta.

Näin siksi, että
Keskustalinjat voivat rajoitetusti käyttää Jokerin rataa Haagassa ja Oulunkylässä, miksei myös Pitäjänmäeltä asti.Viira toteutuu joka tapauksessa raitiotienä, ja olisi järkevää luoda yhtenäinen pikaverkosto Viirasta ja Jokerista.Jokeri ei mahdu sen paremmin nykyiselle ratikka- kuin metrovarikollekaan, vaan tarvitsee oman varikon. Kuitenkin raitiotie-Jokeri voi käyttää rajoitetusti olemassaolevia korikorjaano- maalaamo ym. tiloja.Kieltämättä olisi houkuttelevaa ajaa Jokeri-vuoroista osa rataa pitkin esim Espoon keskukseen, mutta aivan yhtä houkuttelevaa on ajaa Jokeri-vuoroista osa esim Viikkiin tai Malmille raitiorataa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärsinkö näin että tämä 10000 auton kasvu siis ei johdu joukkoliikenteen muutoksista vaan siitä että maankäyttö muuttuu., eli asukkaita tulee lisää ja työpaikkoja?


Kyllä ymmärsit oikein. Jos maankäyttö lisääntyy, autojen määrä lisääntyy, eikä metron rakentamisella asiaa voi muuttaa. Eli jälleen kerran on osoitettu, että Helsingin esittämä peruste metron "tarpeellisuudelle" ei toteudu. Metro ei vähennä Länsiväylän autoliikenteen määrää.




> Miksi ei saa kirjoittaa? Jos metro vaikuttaa helpottavasti kehä1:n ja Länsiväylän ruuhkiin, niin miksi sitä ei saa esittää?


Sen vuoksi, että YVAn liikenne-ennusteet eivät todista metron rakentamisen vähentävän seudun autoilua tai lisäävän joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Joka niin väittää, valehtelee.

Kun YVAssa kirjoitetaan, että metro muka lisää noin miljoonaa joukkoliikennematkaa 3500:lla, se on yhtä pätevää kuin mitata 30 sentin muoviviivaimella jonkin esineen pituutta ja väittää, että pystyy mittaamaan pituuden sadasosamillimetrin tarkkuudella.

Ennustemenetelmä ei ole niin tarkka, että sillä voidaan ennustaa miljoonaa matkaan tuhansien matkojen tarkkuudella. Siksi ei saa valehdella, että asia olisi toisin. Ja koska kerran tarkkuus ei riitä osoittamaan mitään muutosta, on valehtelua väittää, että Länsiväylän tai Kehä 1:n automäärä metrosta muuttuisi. Molempien teiden automäärät muuttuvat päivittäin muista syistä varmasti enemmän.




> 7% lisäys koko pk-seudulla on täytynyt johtua suuremmilta osin raidekertoimesta. Missään muualla pk-seudulla kuin Koivukylän ja Keravan välillä ei lisätty junavuoroja eikä karsitu bussireittejä. Bussien matkustajamäärien kehitys polki paikallaan, mutta junien ei. Väestö lisääntyi mutta huomatttavasti alle 7% vauhdilla. Mitä muuta kuin raidekerrointa se sitten on?


Pääradan bussivuorot eivät aja samaa reittiä kuin junat pääradalla. Junilla ei ole samat pysäkit ja sama nopeusrajoitus kuin busseilla. Eikä ylipäätään ollut kysymys siitä, että bussit vaihdettiin juniksi, ja siitä olisi tullut 7 %:n kasvu siellä, missä näin olisi tehty.

Kuten jo edellisellä kerralla kirjoitin, raidekertoimella tarkoitetaan sitä, että mikään muu matkustamiseen vaikuttava tekijä kuin väline ei muutu, mutta matkustajamäärä muuttuu. PK-seudulla on tapahtunut paljon muuta, mutta ei tätä muutosta bussilinjojen muuttamiseksi raideliikenteeksi. Siksi kyse ei ole raidekertoimseta, vaan niiden muiden olosuhdemuutosten vaikutuksista.

PK-seudulla ei ylipäätään ole tehty kovin monia sellaisia muutoksia, joissa raidekerroin voisi tulla näkyviin. Länsimetron rakentaminen olisi sellainen muutos, koska metroasemien ja Helsingin välillä mikään muu ei muuttuisi kuin bussi metrojunaksi. Ennuste ei kuitenkaan tuota mitään erityistä muutosta, koska ennustemenetelmässä ei ole sellaista asiaa kuin raidekerroin. Ennuste laskee matkustajamääriä yksinomaan matka-ajan perusteella. Raidekerrointa on yritetty soveltaa YTV:n ennusteisiin, mutta se ei ole onnistunut.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ei metroa rakenneta, ja jatketaan vain busseilla, niin sille 10000-13500 auton lisäykselle pitäisi leventää Länsiväylää taas yhdellä kaistaparilla. Onko se sisällytetty "kehitetyn bussijärjestelmän eli vaihtoehto 0+:n kustannuksiin?


Ei ole, eikä ole tarpeenkaan. 70.000 autoa kulkee nyt 2+2 kaistalla. Lisäys on noin 15 %, se ei ruuhkauta Länsiväylää nykyisestä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Ymmärsinkö näin että tämä 10000 auton kasvu siis ei johdu joukkoliikenteen muutoksista vaan siitä että maankäyttö muuttuu., eli asukkaita tulee lisää ja työpaikkoja?
> 
> 
> Kyllä ymmärsit oikein. Jos maankäyttö lisääntyy, autojen määrä lisääntyy, eikä metron rakentamisella asiaa voi muuttaa. Eli jälleen kerran on osoitettu, että Helsingin esittämä peruste metron "tarpeellisuudelle" ei toteudu. Metro ei vähennä Länsiväylän autoliikenteen määrää.


Metrolla voi _hillitä_ autoliikenteen kasvua, siitä on näyttöä niin muiden maailman metrokaupunkien kuin Helsingin itämetronkin osalta, mutta jos kaupungin väkiluku kasvaa, ei mitkään investoinnit juokkoliikenteeseen, ei metro, ei pikaraitiotie eikä kehitetty bussijärjestelmäkään voi mitenkään vähentää autoilua, ellei satu ankara öljykriisi tai kielletä ajamista ympäristösyistä. Metrolla pyritään siis tulevaisuudessa myös ehkäisemään ns "worst-case" -tilanteita. Metro vähentää myös saastuttavaa dieselbussiliikennettä Helsingin keskustassa ja Lauttasaaressa ja sekin on mielestäni tavoiteltavan arvoinen asia. 




> Ennustemenetelmä ei ole niin tarkka, että sillä voidaan ennustaa miljoonaa matkaan tuhansien matkojen tarkkuudella. Siksi ei saa valehdella, että asia olisi toisin. Ja koska kerran tarkkuus ei riitä osoittamaan mitään muutosta, on valehtelua väittää, että Länsiväylän tai Kehä 1:n automäärä metrosta muuttuisi. Molempien teiden automäärät muuttuvat päivittäin muista syistä varmasti enemmän.


Järkihän sanoo että metro lyhentää joukkoliikenteen matka-aikoja  ja helpottaa liikkumista, niin Länsiväylällä Espoosta länteen kuin  itä-Helsingin ja pääradan varren suurista asuinalueista etelä-Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille. Eilen Espoon alueella ilmestyneen Vartti-ilmaisjakelulehden toimittajien tekemien mittausten mukaan metro (ja myös bussi) oli nopeampi tapa päästä aamuruuhkassa Matinkylästä Ruohoahteen kuin henkilöauto. Kun metro vielä kulkee tunnelissa Ruoholahdesta keskustaan, monelle eri asemalle, ei liene epäselvää mikä kulkuneuvo on kokonaisvaltaisesti nopein. 

V 2030 on ennustettu pessimistisimmällä ennustemenetelmällä josta kaikki myönteiset mielikuvat ym on siivottu pois, metrolla olevan muutaman tuhannen auton vaikutus Helsingin ja Espoon rajalla. Mutta v 2040 tai 2060 se tulee olemaan vielä suurempi, koska Suur-Helsinki kasvaa joka tapauksessa joka suunnassa. 

Matkanteon nopeuden ja muiden myönteisten tekijöiden lisäksi tulee olemaan matkalippujen hinnoilla suhteessa bensan hintaan, ja miten työmatkoja saa vähentää verotuksessa olemaan tärkeä rooli. Jos epäonnistutaan matkalippujen hinnoittelussa tai valtio tukee Nurmijärvi-ilmiötä myöntämällä reilumpia verohelpotuksia kaukaa, autolla liikkuville, voi olla että metrosta, mutta niin myös kehittyneestä bussijärjestelmästä ja muista investoinneista joukkoliikenteeseen, tulla hukka-investointeja. 




> Kuten jo edellisellä kerralla kirjoitin, raidekertoimella tarkoitetaan sitä, että mikään muu matkustamiseen vaikuttava tekijä kuin väline ei muutu, mutta matkustajamäärä muuttuu. PK-seudulla on tapahtunut paljon muuta, mutta ei tätä muutosta bussilinjojen muuttamiseksi raideliikenteeksi. Siksi kyse ei ole raidekertoimseta, vaan niiden muiden olosuhdemuutosten vaikutuksista.


Niin se taitaa olla. Koska raidekerroin "virallisesti" on noin suppea määritelmä, sen olemassaoloa ei ole missään Suomessa ole tähän asti voitu todentaa, koska ei ole rakennettu päivittäistä työmatkaliikennettä varten uusia raideyhteyksiä entisen tieyhteyden viereen. Vain negatiivisessa mielessä se on voitu todentaa, kun junavuoroja tai raitiotievuoroja on lakkautettu, niin matkustajat eivät ole ryhtyneet käyttämään korvaavaaa bussia, mutta se ei ole sama asia. Henkilöauto on tähän astisten kansantaloustieteen oppien mukaan ollut ns ylijoustava hyödyke ja joukkoliikenne alijoustava. 

Lahden oikorata tulee olemaan ensimmäinen paikka jossa raidekerrointa voi jotenkin mitata. Länsimetro tai raide-Jokeri seuraavat. 

Mutta 7% kasvu rautatielähiliikenteeessä yhden vuoden aikana on niin iso, että sitä ei voi väheksyä.  Jos kasvua ei tiukkojen määrittelyjen vuoksi voi sanoa johtuvan raidekertomesta, niin siinä tapauksessa se on "ei-raidekerroin" virkamiesslangia mukaellen  :Wink:  

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ilman muuta Jokeri, sillä sen kapasiteetti ja myös matkustajamäärä voidaan palvelua parantamalla moninkertaistaa, näin KSV:n viralliset ennusteet. Länsiväylän bussilähtöjen korvaaminen metrollahan ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärää, näin Raide-YVA.


Työskenteleekö KSV:ssä joukkoliikenne-ammattilaisia? 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse näkisin, että Jokeri hyötyisi enemmän raitiotie- kuin junaintegroituvuudesta.


Jos Viira ja Jokeri todella toteutuvat suht lyhyellä aikataululla, siis alle 10 vuoden päästä, niin siinä tapauksessa kannattaa ajatella järjestelmän olevan nykyisten raitioteiden laajennus. Muussa tapauksessa kaikki ratkaisut ovat  avoimia. Jos suunnitteluhorisontti on 20-30 vuotta, niin siinä ajassa paljon on ehtinyt tapahtua, mm VR:n monopoli rautatielähiliikkenteessä on historiaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Metrolla voi _hillitä_ autoliikenteen kasvua, siitä on näyttöä niin muiden maailman metrokaupunkien kuin Helsingin itämetronkin osalta,


Mutta onko kauppa kelvollinen, jos metron arvellaan hillitsevän autoliikenteen kasvua kokonaista 3500 automatkaa vuorokaudessa? Sellainen määrä tosiaan mahtuu ennusteen virhemarginaaliin kuten Antero jo sanoi.

----------


## late-

> Työskenteleekö KSV:ssä joukkoliikenne-ammattilaisia?


Kastuuko sateessa?

Voin taata, että KSV:ssä työskentelee liikenneammattilaisia. Heistä osalla on myös erityisasiantuntemusta joukkoliikenteestä. Ei KSV ihan täysin hatusta suunnittele liikennettä.

----------


## 339-DF

KSV:ssä työskentelee kyllä joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisia, itse asiassa siellä suhtaudutaan joukkoliikenteeseen asiantuntevammin kuin HKL:n suunnitteluyksikössä, joka viimeisen reilun kymmenen vuoden aikana on lähinnä pyrkinyt laajentamaan metroliikennettä, mikä on johtanut muiden kulkumuotojen kurjistumiseen. Kuriositeettina mainittakoon, että KSV:n liikennesuunnittelijoista jotkut ovat olleet myös HKL:llä joskus töissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kastuuko sateessa?
> 
> Voin taata, että KSV:ssä työskentelee liikenneammattilaisia. Heistä osalla on myös erityisasiantuntemusta joukkoliikenteestä. Ei KSV ihan täysin hatusta suunnittele liikennettä.


Olen pahoillani jos joku otti herneen nenäänsä äskeisestä viestistäni, mutta epäilen (Helsingin) KSV:n puolueettomuutta asiassa. 

Jos KSV väittää että Jokerin matkustajamäärä moninkertaistuu jos se muutetaan raitiotieksi, niin minkähänlaisilla mainospuheilla uudet suunnitellut metrolinjat puffataan? KSV:n viestinnän tehtävä on tukea kaupungin omia hankkeita. 

Länsiraiteiden YVA-arvioinnin teki, koska laki velvoitti, ulkopuoliset   puolueettomat konsultit, ja matkustajaennusteiden on tarkoitus ennustaa länsiraiteiden matkustajamäärät sen perusoletuksen mukaan että ihmiset valitsevat joukkoliikeneteen ja autoilun ja kävelyn etc välillä vain matka-aikojen ja vaihtojen määrän perusteella. Ja jokainen voi tulkita vertailuja kuten haluaa, koska eri vaihtoehtojen myönteiset ja kielteiset mielikuvat ja toimeksiantajien omat näkemykset on siivottu pois. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Järkihän sanoo että metro lyhentää joukkoliikenteen matka-aikoja  ja helpottaa liikkumista, niin Länsiväylällä Espoosta länteen kuin  itä-Helsingin ja pääradan varren suurista asuinalueista etelä-Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille.


Muualla kuin metroaseman vieressä asuvien järki sanoo, että metro ei lyhennä matka-aikoja juurikaan, koska Etelä-Espoon busseilla hoidettava Helsingin suuntainen liikenne on jo nyt niin nopeaa, ettei metro tahdo pärjätä sille.

Kun vielä metromatkailu lasketaan todellisten minuuttien mukaan, eikä asemalta asemalle, niin havaitaan, että lisääntyvät liityntämatkat ja minuuttikausien koluaminen laiturilla sekä liukuportaissa alas ja ylös vain hidastavat monien matkustamista. Kiistellyn YVA-tutkimuksenkin mukaan heitä on 36000, lähes yhtä paljon kuin heitä, joiden matkaa metro hieman nopeuttaisi.

Toistan, että tuntuu käsittämättömältä investoida joukkoliikenteeseen, joka huonontaa näin suuren joukon palvelua.

----------


## late-

> Länsiraiteiden YVA-arvioinnin teki, koska laki velvoitti, ulkopuoliset puolueettomat konsultit


Konsulttien puolueettomuus on varsin suhteellinen käsite. Konsulttityöllä on tilaaja, joka aina ohjaa työtä.

YVA:n tapauksessa tämä näkyy eritoten pois jätetyissä vaihtoehdoissa. Ensin ei haluttu lainkaan tutkia pikaratikkaa keskustaan. Sitten yhteysviranomainen määräsi tutkimaan sen vähintään toteutettavuuden tasolla.

Pyynnöstä KSV esitti joukon tapoja tuoda pikaratikka keskustaan. Tämän jälkeen konsultit ja/tai ohjausryhmä etsivät keinot selittää jokainen näistä tavoista huonoksi. Siinä kohtaa totuutta jouduttiin venyttämään vähemmän kuin puolueettomalla tavalla, jotta ei vahingossakaan jouduttaisi selvittämään potentiaalisesti liian kilpailukykyisiä vaihtoehtoja.

Yksinkertainen esimerkki näistä totuudenvenytyksistä on YVA:n väite, jonka mukaan pikaratikoiden tuominen edes Kamppiin haittaisi merkittävästi keskustan nykyistä liikennettä. Pikaratikkahan kulkisi 2,5 minuutin välein ja busseja kulkee nyt 30 sekunnin välein. Kumpi mahtaa haitata enemmän keskustan katuverkon välityskykyä?

Kampin terminaaliin esitetty ratapiha on sekin aika hauska viritys, jota täällä käsiteltiin jo aiemmin. Pikaratikan kunnollista integrointia keskustan ratikkaverkkoon ei myöskään selvitetty, vaikka useissa vaihtoehdoissa verkostoa kyllä käytettäisiin terminaaliin pääsemiseksi eli tekninen integrointi olisi käytännössä jo tehty.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pyynnöstä KSV esitti joukon tapoja tuoda pikaratikka keskustaan. Tämän jälkeen konsultit ja/tai ohjausryhmä etsivät keinot selittää jokainen näistä tavoista huonoksi. Siinä kohtaa totuutta jouduttiin venyttämään vähemmän kuin puolueettomalla tavalla, jotta ei vahingossakaan jouduttaisi selvittämään potentiaalisesti liian kilpailukykyisiä vaihtoehtoja.


Eikö asiaa koskevilla ja asiasta kiinnostuneilla ole lain mukaan jokin mahdollisuus valittaa YVA-raportin virhetulkinnoista, ja pyytää oikaisua? 

Mielestäni olisi paras heittää valitukset sisään jo nyt, jos laki suo sen mahdollisuuden, eikä vasta sitten kun mahdollinen metropäätös on tehty ja kaivurit tilattu. 




> Yksinkertainen esimerkki näistä totuudenvenytyksistä on YVA:n väite, jonka mukaan pikaratikoiden tuominen edes Kamppiin haittaisi merkittävästi keskustan nykyistä liikennettä. Pikaratikkahan kulkisi 2,5 minuutin välein ja busseja kulkee nyt 30 sekunnin välein. Kumpi mahtaa haitata enemmän keskustan katuverkon välityskykyä?


Eniten minua on ihmetyttänyt, miksi ve 0+:lle eli parannetulle bussijärjestelmälle olisi muka niin helppo rakentaa tunneli Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin mutta pikaraitiotielle ei.  

Tai miksi sitä vaihtoehtoa ei tutkittu, että pikaraitiotie käyttäisi nykyistä metrotunnelia Ruoholahden ja Kampin välillä. Silloin Ruoholahden aseman laiturit madallettaisiin raitiovaunulle sopiviksi, ja metro kulkisi idästä vain Kamppiin asti ja  käyttäisi vanhaa Töölön suuntaista kääntöraidetta Kampissa, (siihen asti kunnes metroa jatketaan pohjoiseen), ja pikaratikalle louhittaisiin oma laiturihalli Kampin metroasemalle kerrosta alemmas, josta keskustassa maanalainen pikaraitiotie voitaisiin pistää kääntymään ja jatkumaan  Erottajalle päin. 

Ja miksei pikaraitiotielle ensinnäkään luonnosteltu raidekolmio Karhusaari-Tapiola-Otaniemi jonka nurkista olisi jatkanut eri suuntiin radat Leppävaaraan (Jokeri), Matinkylään ja Helsinkiin, joka olisi mahdollistanut sekä nopeammat matka-ajat päätepisteiden välillä että useita reittiyhdistelmiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muualla kuin metroaseman vieressä asuvien järki sanoo, että metro ei lyhennä matka-aikoja juurikaan, koska Etelä-Espoon busseilla hoidettava Helsingin suuntainen liikenne on jo nyt niin nopeaa, ettei metro tahdo pärjätä sille.


Helsingin itämetro rakennettiin yli 20 vuotta sitten samanlaiseen ympäristöön, ennen metroa oli suoria busseja lähiöiden ja Rautatientorin välillä ja metroa vastustettiin aluksi samasta syystä.

Nykyisin ei metroa vastusteta tai kaivata suoria busseja idästä takaisin keskustaan.

Syystä että:
Metro on vahvistanut itä-Helsingin omia aluekeskuksia ja palveluja, niin että ihmiset ovat ryhtyneet hoitamaan päivittäiset menonsa niissä, sensijaan että lähtevät aina Helsingin keskustaanMetro on toistuvissa asiakastyytyväisyysvertailuissa saanut parhaimman arvosanan kaikista joukkoliikennevälineistäAika harvalla on nykyisin muutenkaan mahdollisuus tehdä työmatka julkisilla ilman että jossain vaiheessa joutuu vaihtamaanOmasta autosta riippuvaiset (lasten päivähoitoon viemisten ym syistä) saavat jätettyä autonsa metroaseman liityntäpysäköintipaikalle, ja säästää selvää rahaa siihen verrattuna että lähtisi autollaan keskustan ruuhkaanMetro lisää tarjolla olevien lähtöjen määrää, niin että julkisten käytön kynnys alenee, koska matkustamiseen vähän outoon paikkaan tai työmatkaruuhkan ulkopuolella ei tarvita tarkkaa etukäteissuunnittelua ja aikataulujen opiskelua.t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Kampin terminaaliin esitetty ratapiha on sekin aika hauska viritys, jota täällä käsiteltiin jo aiemmin. Pikaratikan kunnollista integrointia keskustan ratikkaverkkoon ei myöskään selvitetty, vaikka useissa vaihtoehdoissa verkostoa kyllä käytettäisiin terminaaliin pääsemiseksi eli tekninen integrointi olisi käytännössä jo tehty.


Juuri näin!

On paljon parempaa palvelua espoolaisille, että Länsiväylän suunnan pikaratikkaverkon linjoista 101 kulkee Käpylää, 102 Koskelaan, 103 ja 104 Kruunuvuoreen, 105 Viikkiin/Latokartanoon, 106 Arabianrantaan, 107 Malmille jne jne. Mitään terminaalivirittelyjä ei tietenkään todellisuudessa tarvita, vaan Espoon rata integroitaisiin nykyverkkoon.

Älkääkä nyt kukaan sanoko, ettei se onnistu metrin raideleveyden ja 2,3 m leveiden vaunujen vuoksi   :Smile:  Kyllä se onnistuu. Vaunut voivat olla 2,4 m leveitä eikä raideleveys estä mitään, kuten JE viimeksi totesi.

Kaikista Helsingin point-to-point -linjoista voidaan tehdä sellaisia, että toinen häntä on Etelä-Espoossa. Sisäisiksi jäisivät vain 3 ja 7 sekä pari linjaa, jotka johdetaan Jätkäsaareen, Vattuniemeen ja Katajaharjuun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mielikuvitusmaailmassa on varmaan hauskaa luoda tuollaisia linjoja 101 - 199, kun ei tarvitse kantaa huolta kaluston riittävyydestä jne.
Muistakaapa ystävät kalliit, että vasta vajaa vuosi sitten linjan 2 lakkautusta aikaistettiin kalustopulan takia. Kalustopulan takia linjan 9 avaaminen siirtynee jonnekin vuodesta 2007. Verukkeiksi voidaan toki keksiä Porthaninkadun raiteen huonokuntoisuus ja Messukeskuksen ratatöiden siirtäminen jonkun huippukokouksen takia jne...   :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Tuskinpa kuitenkaan rv-liikenteen nykyisellä kalustopulalla ja länsiraiteella on mitään tekemistä toistensa kanssa.

Jos Espoo ja Helsinki pääsisivät tänä vuonna sopimukseen siitä, että länsiraide toteutettaisiin Helsingin raitiotieverkkoon integroitavana pikaraitiotienä, niin aika paljon ehtisi virrata vettä Vantaassa, ennen kuin budjettiin olisi kaivettu ensin suunnittelu- ja sitten rakennusvarat. Ja sitten sitä rataa pitää rakentaakin. Eiköhän siinä ajassa ehditä tilata ja toimittaa aikamoinen kasa toimivia raitiovaunuja, vaikka sekin tietysti on monen vuoden prosessi.

Ysin viivästykselle on monia syitä, joista Messukeskuksen muutaman päivän huippukokous on yksi hauskimmista. Erityisen huvittavaa siinä on se, että ysin tarvitseman radanpätkän rakentaminen Flemarilta Pasilaan ei ikinä kestä kahta vuotta, joten se voitaisiin tehdä vaikka yhteen syssyyn 2007...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Niin, mitä vähemmän länsiraiteella on tekemistä Helsingin katuratikoiden kanssa, sitä vähemmän viimeksi mainitun kalustopulakaan edes välillisesti heijastuisi missään muodossa länsiraiteeseen. Näinhän se toki on.   :Wink:  
Kysymys kuuluu: onko poliittisesti mahdollista, että Helsinki yhtäkkiä tekisi täyskäännöksen länsiraideasiassa? Tai onko olemassa mitään takeita siitä, että valtiovalta lähtisi mukaan tukemaan rahallisesti sellaista (Helsinkiäkin voimakkaasti koskettavaa) hanketta, jossa Helsinki ei ole tosissaan mukana?

----------


## kuukanko

Etelä-Espooseen ulottuvan raitiotien pitäisi perustua vaunuihin, joissa on enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin Helsingin nykyisissä vaunuissa, jotta vuoroväliä voidaan pidentää nykyisiin busseihin verrattuna (ja sitä kautta säästää liikennöintikustannuksissa). Mahdollisen leveyden kasvattamisen lisäksi tarvittaisiin pituuden kasvattamista. Jotta pitkät vaunut mahtuisivat Helsingin nykyisen ratikkaverkon vilkkaimmille osuuksille, pitäisi pysäkkejä pidentää. Tässä varmaan olisi jo riittävä tekosyy tämänkin vaihtoehdon tyrmäämiseen.

Mielestäni Helsingissä ratikkaliikennettä pitäisikin ensisijaisesti kehittää muuttamalla nykyverkko pikaratikkamaisemmaksi. Vasta kun se on tehty, voidaan realistisesti ajatella linjojen jatkamista kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle (koskien mm. Viiraa).

----------


## JE

Pikaraitiotietyyppinen ratkaisu tuskin tukeutuisi kuljettajarahastukseen. Kuljettajarahastus taasen eliminoi mahdollisuuden vain osamatalan kaluston hankintaan uutena, ainakin käytännössä (koska tahdotaan asiakkaille pääsy lipunostoon esteettä). Kääntäen: ilman kuljettajarahastusta Helsinkiin voitaisiin hankkia uutena muutakin kuin täysmatalaa, täkäläisissä oloissa mahdollisesti tavalla tai toisella ongelmallista kalustoa.
Lisäksi jo Jätkäsaaren raitiotiesuunnitelmat ja käytännössä mikä hyvänsä ehdotus raitioliikenteen kehityssuunnitelmassa (elleivät ehdota ykkösen lakkautusta tai jotakin muuta järjetöntä, tarkoitan) tarkoitta, että Karia-vaunujen tai Manne-sarjan käyttöä perusteellisempi ratkaisu kalustopulaan on löydettävä.

Tämän perusteella jo lienee selvää, ettei Variotram-vaunujen ongelmien mahdollista jatkumista voida ratkaista siivoamalla raitioliikenteen kehittämiseen tähtääviä suunnitelmia maton alle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kysymys kuuluu: onko poliittisesti mahdollista, että Helsinki yhtäkkiä tekisi täyskäännöksen länsiraideasiassa? Tai onko olemassa mitään takeita siitä, että valtiovalta lähtisi mukaan tukemaan rahallisesti sellaista (Helsinkiäkin voimakkaasti koskettavaa) hanketta, jossa Helsinki ei ole tosissaan mukana?


No nyt ollaan jo paremmilla jäljillä... Eipä ole ratikalle rahaa luvattu, muttei kyllä vielä metrollekaan.

Saapa nähdä vaan miten sen raiteen lopulta käy. Helsinki kovasti yrittää sinne metroa, ja uskoo vakaasti siihen, että meidän poliitikkomme antavat rahat Lauttasaaren-metroon. Eihän sekään ole vielä päivänselvää, nykyisessä taloustilanteessa varsinkaan. Valtio lupailee, mutta rahoja emme ole vielä nähneet. Espoosta ei kukaan tiedä. Siellä käännytään metromyönteisemmäksi, mutta onvatkohan vaan sikäläiset poliitikot tiukan paikan tullen avaamassa rahakirstuakin?

Ratikan rahoituksesta ei tietenkään ole keskusteltu, kun ei ratikkaa ole kunnolla tutkittukaan. Ei tuo YVAn "pikaratikka" ole mikään realistinen vaihtoehto eikä sellaiseksi tarkoitettukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuskinpa kuitenkaan rv-liikenteen nykyisellä kalustopulalla ja länsiraiteella on mitään tekemistä toistensa kanssa.


Ei varmasti. Mutta käännetäänpä asia toisin päin. Jos Helsinki suhtautuisi metroon ja ratikkaan päinvastoin kuin nykyään, ja Hesari myös, voisimme lukea tällaisen pääkirjoituksen:

Vaunupula estää länsimetron

Länsiraiteesta vastikään valmistunut YVA-raportti laskee, että metrolle tarvittaisiin uusia junia kaikkiaan 20 kappaletta. Vanhojen metrojunien peruskunnostuksen vuoksi liikenteestä on jatkuvasti poissa useita junia, ja kalustosta on pulaa jo nyt. Metrolle hankittiin uusia junia viimeksi viitisen vuotta sitten, mutta ne valmistanut tehdas Saksassa on lopettanut toimintansa. Helsingin metron raideleveys on suurempi kuin muissa Euroopan metroissa, minkä vuoksi uudet metrojunat ovat erikoistilauksia, ja niiden hankinta on siten hankalaa.

Kalustotilannetta pahentaa vielä suunniteltu metron automatisointi. Peruskunnostuksen jälkeen junat ovat poissa liikenteestä ohjaamoiden purkamisen ja automaattiohjauksen asentamisen vuoksi. Siten metron kalustovajaus tulee jatkumaan hamaan tulevaisuuteen, kun muutokset on tehtävä vanhojen junien lisäksi myös uusiin juniin. Tämän kaiken lisäksi automatisointi hidastaa metron matkanopuetta, ja junatarve lisääntyy nykyisestä. HKL:n metrosuunnittelujohto kuvaakin tilannetta erittäin vaikeaksi.

Kalusto-ongelmaan on harkittu tilapäisratkaisuna käytöstä poistettujen metrojunien ostamista Moskovasta. Junien ulko- ja sisäseinät myydään mainostiloiksi, joiden tuloilla kustannetaan metrovaunujen hankinta. Tämäkin on kuitenkin tilapäisratkaisu, sillä moskovalaisia vaunuja ei varusteta automaattiohjauksella, joten moskovalaisvaunujen käyttöikä jää lyhyeksi.

Liikennelaitoksen suunnitteluyksikkö harkitseekin nyt vakavasti koko metrohankkeen hautaamista kalustopulan vuoksi. Länsisuunnan raideliikenne voitaisiin toteuttaa ongelmitta raitiotienä, sillä raitiovaunuja on maailmalta saatavilla nopeilla toimitusajoilla ja edullisin hinnoin. Helsingin raitioteillä on käytössä metrin raideleveys, joka on maailmalla yleinen raitioteiden standardi. Metron erikoisen raideleveyden ongelmaa ei siis ole. Tällaista vaihtoehtoa ei YVAssa ole tutkittu, mutta liikennelaitokselta todetaan, että sen hyödyt muun muassa suorassa integroinnissa Helsingin laajaan raitioteiverkkoon ovat niin ylivoimaiset, ettei niiden todistelemiseen edes tarvita YVAn tapaista tutkimusta.

Yleinen mielipide Espoossa on jo vuosia ollut raitiotielle myönteinen. Sen sijaan valtuustossa on vielä monenlaista kantaa. Metron hylkäämisen uskotaan kuitenkin olevat kaikinpuolinen helpotus, lopettaahan se vuosikymmenten nokittelun Espoon ja Helsingin välillä. Valtuutettujen on syytä kuunnella asukkaitaan ja valita raitiotie.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrolla voi _hillitä_ autoliikenteen kasvua, siitä on näyttöä niin muiden maailman metrokaupunkien kuin Helsingin itämetronkin osalta, mutta jos kaupungin väkiluku kasvaa, ei mitkään investoinnit juokkoliikenteeseen, ei metro, ei pikaraitiotie eikä kehitetty bussijärjestelmäkään voi mitenkään vähentää autoilua, ellei satu ankara öljykriisi tai kielletä ajamista ympäristösyistä.


Onneksi näin synkkä pessimismi ei ole tarpeen. On totta, että länsimaissa kasvavissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteeseen on panostettu yleensä vasta sitten kun on ollut pakko. Ja tästä on syntynyt uskomus, ettei autoiluun voi mitenkään vaikuttaa. Mutta asia ei ole näin, sen osoittavat ne kaupungit, joissa on valittu toinen, ei autokaupungin kasvun tie.

Paras tuntemani esimerkki tästä on Freiburg, joka 1960-luvun kansanäänestyksessä päätti, että autoilua ei kasvateta. Liikenteen kasvu on kohdistettu joukkoliikenteeseen, erityisesti raitiotiehen. Ja liikenteen kehitys onkin ollut siellä päinvastaista kuin esimerkiksi Suomen kaupungeissa.

1990-luvun raitioteiden voittokulku on myös rohkaisevaa seurattavaa. Keskustoja on Strasbourgin esimerkin maineen seurauksena otettu takaisin autoilta ihmisille ja joukkoliikenteelle.

Olennaista tässä kaikessa on ollut oivallus siitä, ettei joukkoliikennettä yritetä kehittää autoilun ehdoilla tai autoilun puristuksessa. Tunneleiden tekeminen autojen katutlilan lisäämiseksi on ollut tätä, ja siksi Starbourgissakin lähtökohtana oli, että raitiotie on kadulla ja autot väistävät ratikkaa, ei päin vastoin. Eli että ratikat väistävät autoja tunneleihin.

Raitiotiellä ei siis ainoastaan hillitä autoilua, vaan vähennetään sitä. Tämä on havaittu jopa auton omistamisessa, jota raitiotien läheisyys aiheuttaa.




> V 2030 on ennustettu pessimistisimmällä ennustemenetelmällä josta kaikki myönteiset mielikuvat ym on siivottu pois,


Ei niitä ole siivottu pois, sillä niitä ei ole koskaan ollutkaan ennusteprosessissa. Ennusteet on tehty niin hyvin kuin osataan, mutta se osaaminen ei sisällä muita keinoja kuin ajan laskemisen ja erilaisten painokertoiminen käytön sille, miten ihmisen oletetaan kokevan erilaisten matkan vaiheiden ajan pituuden.




> Matkanteon nopeuden ja muiden myönteisten tekijöiden lisäksi tulee olemaan matkalippujen hinnoilla suhteessa bensan hintaan, ja miten työmatkoja saa vähentää verotuksessa olemaan tärkeä rooli.


Tässä puutut tärkeään puutteeseen YVAssa. Siinä ennustetaan vuotta 2030, mutta oletetaan, että öljyn hinta ja bensan saatavuus ovat samat kuin nyt. Kokemuksen mukaan autoilun hintajousto on hyvin vähäinen, mutta ei olematon.

Päästöasioissa ei ole arvioitu myöskään bussiliikenteen tulevaisuutta, kuten biopolttoaineiden mahdollisuutta. Ylipäätään liikennöintikustannuksissa on minusta kovin rohkeata olettaa, että eri liikennevälineiden, siis auton, bussien ja raideliikenteen, kustannusten keskinäinen suhde vuonna 2030 olisi sama kuin nyt.

Tosin kustannusraportti ei ole vielä julkinen. Mutta päästöpuolen asiat piti selvittää julkaistussa YVA-raportissa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaunupula estää länsimetron


Kun täällä oli mielikuvitusmaailmoista puhetta, niin tällaisessa mielikuvitusmaailmassa minäkin haluaisin elää   :Very Happy:  

Metron automatisointia vartenhan on palkattu oikein selvitysmieskin, hänestä oli henkilöartikkeli Liikennepeilissä. Saapa nähdä miten senkin hankkeen käy.

Sanottakoon vielä lopuksi, että meillä on kaikesta huolimatta hieno metro enkä sitä sinänsä vastusta, jottei kukaan käsitä väärin. Se vaan on aivan liian massiivinen kulkupeli ainakin Espoon suuntaan.

----------


## JE

Kukahan tämä selvitysmies mahtaa olla?

----------


## 339-DF

DI Kimmo Reiman, aloitti syyskuun alussa projektipäällikkönä. Tavoitteena on automaattimetro vuonna 2010. Nopeastipa unohtui Lontoonkin tapaus.

Entinen työpaikka on tietoliikennepäällikkönä WM-Datalla. Millainen asiantuntemus hänellä on liikenneasioista, sitä en tiedä.

Automaattimetrossa kuulemma ollaan rakentamassa selkeää järjestelmää, joka näkyy kaupunkikuvasa. Mitähän ihmettä tuo tarkoittaa? Vaihtuukohan metron tunnus AM:ksi   :Laughing:

----------


## JE

No, jos metro automatisoidaan kiireellä, se on viimeinen naula länsimetron arkkuun. Automatisoinnin valmistuessa kaupunki olisi nimittäin tuhlannut rahaa kymmeniä miljoonia euroja metron takia hukkaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Suomessa toistaiseksi ainoan käytössä olevan matalalattiaraitiovaunutyypin vakavat ongelmat kuitenkin lyövät merkittävän varjon kaikkien raitiotiepohjaisten liikennejärjestelmävisioiden ylle - psykologisessa mielessä - halusimme sitä tai emme. Tuon "varjon" ei tarvitse merkitä sitä, että kukaan ei uskoisi raitioteiden tulevaisuuteen, mutta Helsingissä saadut ratikkahistoriamme kurjimmat kokemukset vuosikymmeniin takuuvarmasti saavat kaikki osapuolet vähintäänkin varovaisiksi - ja väitän myös että kiusallisen suurelta osin jopa epäluuloisiksi. Olen täysin vakuuttunut siitä, että pikaratikkapohjaisten laajennuksien markkinointi olisi helpompaa ja luontevampaa, mikäli Helsingin raitiovaunut 201 - 240 olisivat käyttövarmuudeltaan ja toimivuudeltaan vähintään samaa luokkaa kuin muiden raideliikennevälineiden (metrojunat, aiemmat raitiovaunut). Se että kaikki 40 matalaa vaunua joudutaan vielä yli puolen vuosikymmenen ikäisinä lähettämään ulkomaille "lattiasta kattoon" ulottuviin muutostöihin vaunujen saamiseksi ajokelpoisiksi, ei voi mitenkään antaa alasta sellaista kokonaiskuvaa, jota olisi psykologisesti luontevaa markkinoida "tulevaisuuden ratkaisuna" yhdelle merkittävälle pääsuunnalle, esim. länsisuunnalle. Tämä näkökohta toki koskisi luonnollisesti vähiten sellaista vaihtoehtoa, jossa länsisuunnan järjestelmäratkaisu perustuisi mahdollisimman selkeästi Helsingin 1000 mm:n järjestelmästä _erillään_ olevaan sovellukseen.
Raitiovaunujen vannoutuneena ystävänä toivon toki koko sydämeni pohjasta, että Helsingin ratikkapuolen kalusto-ongelmat saataisiin mahdollisimman pikaisesti ratkaistua ja liikennemuodolle saataisiin uudelleen lisää uskoa. Perusasioiden ollessa kunnossa laajennukset ovat ihan oikeasti mahdollisia niin psykologisesti kuin ihan konkreettisestikin. Ilman toimivaa kalustoa kun on aika hankalaa hoitaa liikennettä...

----------


## SD202

> Raitiotiellä ei siis ainoastaan hillitä autoilua, vaan vähennetään sitä. Tämä on havaittu jopa auton omistamisessa, jota raitiotien läheisyys aiheuttaa.


Vai olisiko niin, että (millä tahansa) kiskoilla kulkevalla joukkoliikennevälineellä vähennetään autoilua? Omasta kaveripiiristäni juuri kukaan ei käytä bussia ellei se tarjoa ovelta ovelle kyytiä. Suosittuja kulkuvälineitä ovat henkilöauto ja kiskoilla kulkevat joukkoliikennevälineet. Jälkimmäiset mielletään tasaista ja luotettavaa kyytiä tarjoaviksi kulkuvälineiksi. Muistelen että heitit joskus ilmaan sellaisen väittämän, että erityisesti miehillä on matalampi kynnys vaihtaa henkilöauto kiskoliikennevälineeseen kuin bussiin. Muistanko oikein?

Ja täytyy myöntää, että itsekin käytän työmatkoihin mieluummin vaihdollista junayhteyttä kuin suoraa bussiyhteyttä. Matka-aika on molemmissa sama, mutta onhan se mukavampaa matkustaa tasaisesti kiskoilla kuin nykivässä bussissa tien päällä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai olisiko niin, että (millä tahansa) kiskoilla kulkevalla joukkoliikennevälineellä vähennetään autoilua?


Anteron tarjoamissa esimerkeissä autoilu on tainnut vähentyä suurimmaksi osaksi sen takia, että autoilua on rajoitettu. Karu totuus on kuitenkin, että vaikka joukkoliikenne olisi kuinka hyvää, vähentää se autoilua hyvin vähän verrattuna autoilun suoranaiseen rajoittamiseen tai maksujen lisäämiseen. Helsingissäkin kantakaupungin kadunvarsipysäköinnin muuttaminen maksulliseksi muille kuin asukkaille lisäsi selvästi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikkei toimenpide ollut edes erityisen radikaali. Anteron esimerkeissä rajoittaminen on vaan liitetty osaksi raitiotien rakentamista. Vastaavaa vaikutusta nähtäisiin kuitenkin myös, jos kadut vaan suljettaisiin autoilta mutta hoidettaisiin joukkoliikenne silti busseilla (vaikutus olisi toki pienempi, jos joukkoliikenne ei olisi yhtä hyvää kuin raitiotievaihtoehdossa).

Helsinkihän on jopa väläytellyt Länsiväylän muuttamista moottoritiestä kaduksi Helsingin puolella, kunhan länsiraiteet on saatu rakennettua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kalusto-ongelmaan on harkittu tilapäisratkaisuna käytöstä poistettujen metrojunien ostamista Moskovasta. Junien ulko- ja sisäseinät myydään mainostiloiksi, joiden tuloilla kustannetaan metrovaunujen hankinta. Tämäkin on kuitenkin tilapäisratkaisu, sillä moskovalaisia vaunuja ei varusteta automaattiohjauksella, joten moskovalaisvaunujen käyttöikä jää lyhyeksi.


Luin tämän kaksi kertaa ja vasta toisella kerralla tajusin että tämä on tarinaa. Harmi, olisin jo innnolla odottanut että saisimme Stadiin jotain näistä http://www.metro.ru/cars/all/ metrojunamuotoilun aarteista. Eniten tietenkin kiinnostaisi saada tänne sitä B-tyyppiä jotka vietiin Berliinistä sotasaaliina. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olennaista tässä kaikessa on ollut oivallus siitä, ettei joukkoliikennettä yritetä kehittää autoilun ehdoilla tai autoilun puristuksessa. Tunneleiden tekeminen autojen katutlilan lisäämiseksi on ollut tätä, ja siksi Starbourgissakin lähtökohtana oli, että raitiotie on kadulla ja autot väistävät ratikkaa, ei päin vastoin. Eli että ratikat väistävät autoja tunneleihin.
> 
> Raitiotiellä ei siis ainoastaan hillitä autoilua, vaan vähennetään sitä. Tämä on havaittu jopa auton omistamisessa, jota raitiotien läheisyys aiheuttaa.


Sano se espoolaisille ja suomalaisille ylipäänsä. Suomessa autolla on paljon keskeisempi rooli kuin tiheään asutetuissa Sveitsissä ja keski-Euroopassa ylipäänsä. Suomessa autoilua kiihdyttää se että rakennetaan kaikki hajallaan, kaupunkimme muistuttavat isoja maalaiskirkonkyliä, koska näin on aina tehty ja suomalaiset eivät halua asua tiiviisti rakennetuissa kaupungeissa. Yritä siinä sitten paikata aukkoja raideliikenteellä. 




> Päästöasioissa ei ole arvioitu myöskään bussiliikenteen tulevaisuutta, kuten biopolttoaineiden mahdollisuutta. Ylipäätään liikennöintikustannuksissa on minusta kovin rohkeata olettaa, että eri liikennevälineiden, siis auton, bussien ja raideliikenteen, kustannusten keskinäinen suhde vuonna 2030 olisi sama kuin nyt.


Biopolttoainiden rooli on Suomen kaltaisessa maassa hyttysen paskaa ainakin seuraavat 20 vuotta. Raaka-aineet, valmistus ja varastointi ja autoihin tehtävät muutokset tekevät niiden käytön paljon kalliimmaksi kuin raakaöljypohjaisissa polttoaineiden, ettei se meidän volyymeilla kannata. Vaikka biopolttoaineet olisivat verovapaita kokonaan, niin valmistus ei kannattaisi. Ruotsissa joudutaan kaikki etanoli ostamaan Brasiliasta, erittäin ekologista!

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On paljon parempaa palvelua espoolaisille, että Länsiväylän suunnan pikaratikkaverkon linjoista 101 kulkee Käpylää, 102 Koskelaan, 103 ja 104 Kruunuvuoreen, 105 Viikkiin/Latokartanoon, 106 Arabianrantaan, 107 Malmille jne jne. Mitään terminaalivirittelyjä ei tietenkään todellisuudessa tarvita, vaan Espoon rata integroitaisiin nykyverkkoon.
> 
> Älkääkä nyt kukaan sanoko, ettei se onnistu metrin raideleveyden ja 2,3 m leveiden vaunujen vuoksi   Kyllä se onnistuu. Vaunut voivat olla 2,4 m leveitä eikä raideleveys estä mitään, kuten JE viimeksi totesi.
> 
> Kaikista Helsingin point-to-point -linjoista voidaan tehdä sellaisia, että toinen häntä on Etelä-Espoossa. Sisäisiksi jäisivät vain 3 ja 7 sekä pari linjaa, jotka johdetaan Jätkäsaareen, Vattuniemeen ja Katajaharjuun.


Tämmönen voisi toimia jos eläisimme 1960-lukua, ja Espoossa ei olisi muita kerrostalolähiöitä kuin Tapiola, Haukilahti, Otaniemi ja Leppävaara. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Anteron tarjoamissa esimerkeissä autoilu on tainnut vähentyä suurimmaksi osaksi sen takia, että autoilua on rajoitettu. Karu totuus on kuitenkin, että vaikka joukkoliikenne olisi kuinka hyvää, vähentää se autoilua hyvin vähän verrattuna autoilun suoranaiseen rajoittamiseen tai maksujen lisäämiseen. Helsingissäkin kantakaupungin kadunvarsipysäköinnin muuttaminen maksulliseksi muille kuin asukkaille lisäsi selvästi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikkei toimenpide ollut edes erityisen radikaali. Anteron esimerkeissä rajoittaminen on vaan liitetty osaksi raitiotien rakentamista. Vastaavaa vaikutusta nähtäisiin kuitenkin myös, jos kadut vaan suljettaisiin autoilta mutta hoidettaisiin joukkoliikenne silti busseilla (vaikutus olisi toki pienempi, jos joukkoliikenne ei olisi yhtä hyvää kuin raitiotievaihtoehdossa).


Pitää paikkansa että nämä toimenpiteet ovat hillinneet autoilua tehokkaasti Helsingin niemellä, ja ihan hyvä niin. 

Niillä on se toinen puoli, että jos autoilua keskustassa rajoitetaan liian ankarasti , työpaikat muuttavat pois Helsingistä, kehä- ja moottoriteiden varteen  Espooseen ja Vantaalle, sellainen kehitys on jo havaittavissa. Tonttimaata tuntuu riittävän esikaupunkialueilla loputtomiin työpaikkarakentamiselle, mutta asuntoihin jostain syystä ei.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Niillä on se toinen puoli, että jos autoilua keskustassa rajoitetaan liian ankarasti , työpaikat muuttavat pois Helsingistä


Kuinkahan suuri osa keskustassa töissä olevista tekee työmatkat henkilöautolla? Ainakin itse keskustassa töissä ollessani työpaikallani yli 90% tuli töihin julkisilla, henkilöautolla tultiin vain kehyskunnista ym. joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomista. Jos autoilua rajoitetaan, niin ei työpaikka ala sen 10% takia muuttaa. Sen takia voi muuttaa, että keskustaympäristön parantuminen autojen poistuessa todennäköisesti nostaisi vuokria.

----------


## edsel

Toisaalta vuokrat saattavat myös laskea yritysten siirtyessä pois keskustasta siksi että niiden työntekijät eivät enää pääse töihin autolla. Kaikissa paikoissa  autoilijoita ei ole vain kymmentä prosenttia ja se vähemmistökin yleensä on juuri niitä jotka sijainnista päättävät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuinkahan suuri osa keskustassa töissä olevista tekee työmatkat henkilöautolla? Ainakin itse keskustassa töissä ollessani työpaikallani yli 90% tuli töihin julkisilla, henkilöautolla tultiin vain kehyskunnista ym. joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomista. Jos autoilua rajoitetaan, niin ei työpaikka ala sen 10% takia muuttaa. Sen takia voi muuttaa, että keskustaympäristön parantuminen autojen poistuessa todennäköisesti nostaisi vuokria.


Toimistotyöpaikkojen muutto keskustasta pois alkoi 70-luvulla. Nykyäään on niin että uusia työpaikkoja syntyy paljon enemmän keskustan ulkopuolelle kuin keskustaan. Päätrendi on ollut sellainen että keskustaan ovat jääneet ja hakeutuneet pääasiassa naisvaltaisten alojen työpaikat kuten esim kauppa, julkishallinto, rahoitus-, ravitsemus- ja matkailuala, ja miesvaltaisten alojen kuten tietotekniikkayritykset ja insinööri- ja konsulttitoimistot ovat lähes poikkeuksetta sijoittuneet esikaupunkeihin. Se tukee sitä ajatusta että mies haluaa mennä autolla töihin, ja pidetään sellaista miestä joka ei halua kummajaisena. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vai olisiko niin, että (millä tahansa) kiskoilla kulkevalla joukkoliikennevälineellä vähennetään autoilua?


Tarjoaahan se laadukkaampaa matkustamista kuin bussi. Mutta käytännössä lienee niin, että nykyään raidehankkeita toteutetaan niin kalliilla, että niitä tehdään vain "varman päälle".

Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että jonnekin Henttaan metsän omakotialueelle voidaan laittaa kokeeksi bussilinja, ja lopettaa se, kun huomataan, ettei sitä kukaan käytä. Raiteita ei rakenneta, ellei samalla varmisteta yhdyskuntarakenteella ja asukastiehydellä, että käyttäjiä on varmasti, ja auton käyttö on tavalla tai toisella kannattamattomampaa kuin ilman raiteita. Tähänhän Kuukanko viittasi kommentoidessaan Freiburg-Strabourg -kirjoitustani.




> Omasta kaveripiiristäni juuri kukaan ei käytä bussia ellei se tarjoa ovelta ovelle kyytiä. Suosittuja kulkuvälineitä ovat henkilöauto ja kiskoilla kulkevat joukkoliikennevälineet. Jälkimmäiset mielletään tasaista ja luotettavaa kyytiä tarjoaviksi kulkuvälineiksi. Muistelen että heitit joskus ilmaan sellaisen väittämän, että erityisesti miehillä on matalampi kynnys vaihtaa henkilöauto kiskoliikennevälineeseen kuin bussiin. Muistanko oikein?


Olen varmasti näin sanonut, koska tämä on alalla yleinen käsitys. Tähän hätään en kuitenkaan pysty nimeämään mitään tutkimusta, jossa tämä olisi tieteellisesti todettu.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteron tarjoamissa esimerkeissä autoilu on tainnut vähentyä suurimmaksi osaksi sen takia, että autoilua on rajoitettu. Karu totuus on kuitenkin, että vaikka joukkoliikenne olisi kuinka hyvää, vähentää se autoilua hyvin vähän verrattuna autoilun suoranaiseen rajoittamiseen tai maksujen lisäämiseen.


Olet tässä oikeassa, mutta mistä itse asiassa on kyse. Yhtäältä voidaan sanoa, ettei autoilu edisty, jos sille ei luoda edellytyksiä.

Freiburgissa ei kaupungin keskustaa muutettu autoille sopivaksi. Strasbourgissa keskusta palautettiin siihen tilaan, missä se oli ollut ennen autoilun nousua. Tosin sillä erotuksella, että autoilun asema on siellä yhä mennyttä parempi, koska keskustassa on usean sadan auton uudet pysäköintiluolat.

Helsingissä harjoitetaan suunnitelmallista ja määrätietoista autoilun edellytysten edistämisen politiikkaa. Keskustatunnelin perustelu on, että keskustan autoilun edellytyksiä parannetaan. Pysäköintiluolia rakennetaan jatkuvasti lisää. Kamppi ja Kasarmitori ovat nostaneet kapasiteettia tuhannella, joka on noin 20 %:n kasvu vuoden sisällä!

RaideYVAn yhteydessä Helsinki on tyrmännyt vertailuvaihtoehtoja paremmat raideratkaisut pääasiassa sillä perusteella, että ne haittaavat autoilua. Satamaradan kuilun käyttö nopeaksi joukkoliikenneyhteydeksi Ruoholahdesta Rautatieasemalle ei tule kysymykseen, koska etusijalle asetetaan henkilöautoliikenteen edistäminen keskustatunnelilla. Espoon suunnan joukkoliikenteen jatkaminen Kamppia pidemmälle ei tule kyseeseen, koska se veisi autoilta tilaa katuverkolla.

Metrotunnelin poraaminen on tällaiseen politiikkaan sopiva ratkaisu. Tunneli ei ole autoliikenteelle välttämättömän katutilan tiellä, ja maan allakin se voidaan panna vaikka miten syvälle toisin kuin autotunnelit ja parkkiluololat.

Länsimetron tapauksessa metrosta saadaan myös lisäpuhtia autoilun edistämiseen. Kun nyt on laskettu, että Länsiväylän autoliikenne kasvaa 15 % joka tapauksessa - koska ei toteuteta ratkaisuja, jotka vähentäisivät autoilua - tästä saadaan hyvä syy painostaa poliitikkoja hyväksymään keskustatunneli. Ja tämä prosessi on alkanut jo. Ensi askeleena on Maija Anttilan (sd) vaatimus lainan otosta keskustatunnelia varten, koska Anttilakaan ei voi väittää, että Helsingillä olisi rahaa moiseen hullutukseen.




> Helsinkihän on jopa väläytellyt Länsiväylän muuttamista moottoritiestä kaduksi Helsingin puolella, kunhan länsiraiteet on saatu rakennettua.


Tämä on mennyt minulta ohi. Mitä tällä muka saavutettaisiin? Vaikuttaisiko se liikennevaloissa seisovien autojen nopeuteen?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Eiköhän Länsiväylän tason madaltaminen Helsingin puolella ole ensisijaisesti kiristyskeino. Tiehallinto tunnetusti rakastaa moottoriväyliä ja vaikka ne haluaisivatkin tuupata Länsiväylän Helsingissä omalta kontoltaan Helsingin kaupungille, voi siirtoa estää pelko siitä että Helsinki "tuhoaa" kalliilla tehdyn moottoritien.

----------


## 339-DF

> Alunperin kirjoittanut 339-DF
> 
> On paljon parempaa palvelua espoolaisille, että Länsiväylän suunnan pikaratikkaverkon linjoista 101 kulkee Käpylää, 102 Koskelaan, 103 ja 104 Kruunuvuoreen, 105 Viikkiin/Latokartanoon, 106 Arabianrantaan, 107 Malmille jne jne.
> 
> 
> Tämmönen voisi toimia jos eläisimme 1960-lukua, ja Espoossa ei olisi muita kerrostalolähiöitä kuin Tapiola, Haukilahti, Otaniemi ja Leppävaara.


Nyt en oikein ymmärrä, miten 60-luku liittyy tähän. Selittäisitkö mitä tarkoitat?

----------


## teme

Moi, olen uusi tällä foorumilla, ja minua askarruttaa pari asiaa johon joku teistä osaisi ehkä vastata.

Ensinnäkin, mikä niissä metroasemissa maksaa? Lueskelin noita Länsi-Metron selvityksiä ja parhaimmillaan yhdellä asemalle oli hintaa 50 megaeuroa. Ymmärrän, että kalliorakentaminen on kallista, mutta jos koko putki keskustasta maksaa ~100 miljoonaa, niin tuntuu omituiselta, että yksi luola ja pari liukuporrasta voi maksaa noin paljon.

Toiseksi, liittyen raidekorkeuteen joka on ilmeisesti eräs junan ja metron yhteiskäytön ongelma. Maailma on pullollaan nostimia joilla tonnien kuormia nostellaan kymmeniä metrejä, miksei metroaseman laituri voi olla teräslevy joka liikkuu paineilmalla puoli metriä ylös ja alas tarpeen mukaan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt en oikein ymmärrä, miten 60-luku liittyy tähän. Selittäisitkö mitä tarkoitat?


Sitä että vain siinä tapauksessa että Espoo ei olisi kasvanut suuremmaksi kuin mitä se 60-luvulla oli, niin busseja voisi ajatella korvaavan 1000 mm raideleveyden ja pitkälti katuja pitkin kulkevalla raitiolinjoilla. 

Nykyisillä asukas- ja matkustajamäärillä ei onnistu, tai vain pieni osa bussilikenteestä voitaisiin korvata, kuten esim Munkkiniemen kautta  kulkevat linjat. Pääsuunnan eli Länsiväylän liikenne, jossa busssit kulkevat lähes koko matkaltaan moottoritietä pitkin on luonteeltaan niin toisenlaista kuin raitioliikenne, että konsepti ei olisi kilpailukykyinen. Vain metro tai raskas, muusta liikenteestä suurimmalti osin eristetty pikaraitiotie olisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Ahaa, kyse oli siis pienestä väärinkäsityksestä. En nimittäin ajatellutkaan, että nämä visioimani 100-sarjan ratikkalinjat olisivat rakenteellisesti nykylinjojen kaltaisia. Ne olisivatkin siihen ihan liian hitaita.

Idea oli vaan se, että "raskas" pikalinja Espoosta Kamppiin olisi senkaltainen kuin täällä on keskusteltu eli oikeaoppisen pikaratikan kaltainen. Sitten keskustasta eteenpäin linja olisi "tavallinen" raitiolinja, tosin meillä on aika paljon kehittämisen varaa nykylinjastossakin. Saahan nykylinjojakin vielä nopeutettua jos niin halutaan.

(Pika)ratikan etuhan on juuri sen monipuolisuus, eli se yksi ja sama vaunu voi kulkea hitaalla keskustalinjalla ja nopealla esikaupunkilinjalla. Ihan kuin jos vaikka nopea bussi 147 jatkaisi Kampista hitaana 18:na Munkkivuoreen.

Nopeuteen kuitenkin vaikuttavat juuri radan sijoittelu, pysäkkiväli ym. Ei niinkään raideleveys tai vaununleveys (metri ja 2,4 m kelpaavat hyvin). Pituutta vaunuilla saisi olla enemmän, mutta pitkät vaunut kyllä sopivat keskustalinjoillekin kunhan pysäkkejä saadaan pidennettyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinnäkin, mikä niissä metroasemissa maksaa? Lueskelin noita Länsi-Metron selvityksiä ja parhaimmillaan yhdellä asemalle oli hintaa 50 megaeuroa. Ymmärrän, että kalliorakentaminen on kallista, mutta jos koko putki keskustasta maksaa ~100 miljoonaa, niin tuntuu omituiselta, että yksi luola ja pari liukuporrasta voi maksaa noin paljon.


Metroasemassa ei maksa louhittu tila, vaan aseman varustelu. Siis liukuportaat, hissit, ilmanvaihto, valaistus ja erilaiset aseman ylläpitoon liittyvät tila- ja huonerakenteet.

Espoon metron asemien hintoja tutkimalla huomaa myös, että liityntäasemat Tapiola ja Matinkylä ovat erityisen kalliita. Niissä maksetaan lippuhalli/odotustilarakennuksesta sekä bussien pysäkkikentästä ja pysäköintitiloista. Nämähän eivät olisi ihmeellisen kalliita tavallisina maanvaraisina rakenteina, mutta käytännössä rakennetaan betonikansia, jotka kantavat raskaat bussit.

Keskimäärin voi sanoa, että raiteen rakentaminen tukevaan suomalaiseen kalliioon porattuun reikään on halpa tapa tehdä rataa. Mutta maanalaisen rakentamisen ja radan tekee kalliiksi se, miten se halpa reikä liitetään muuhun maailmaan.




> Toiseksi, liittyen raidekorkeuteen joka on ilmeisesti eräs junan ja metron yhteiskäytön ongelma. Maailma on pullollaan nostimia joilla tonnien kuormia nostellaan kymmeniä metrejä, miksei metroaseman laituri voi olla teräslevy joka liikkuu paineilmalla puoli metriä ylös ja alas tarpeen mukaan?


Tällaista on käytetty pienessä mitassa. Esim USA:ssa, joka on joukkoliikenteen esteettömyysvaatimuksissa edelläkävijä, on ollut raideliikennepysäkkejä, joilla on nostintaso korkealattiaiseen kalustoon pyörätuolilla pääsemiseksi.

Koko pituudeltaan nostettavasta laiturista en ole kuullut.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Siinä tapauksessa että Espoo ei olisi kasvanut suuremmaksi kuin mitä se 60-luvulla oli, niin busseja voisi ajatella korvaavan 1000 mm raideleveyden ja pitkälti katuja pitkin kulkevalla raitiolinjoilla.


Miksi busseja ei voi nyt korvata raitiotiellä? Onhan katuraitiovaunu yhtä nopea kuin katubussikin.

Anteeksi, että puutun pääkaupunkiseudun liikennettä koskevaan keskusteluun.

----------


## Kani

> Helsingin itämetro rakennettiin yli 20 vuotta sitten samanlaiseen ympäristöön, ennen metroa oli suoria busseja lähiöiden ja Rautatientorin välillä ja metroa vastustettiin aluksi samasta syystä. Nykyisin ei metroa vastusteta tai kaivata suoria busseja idästä takaisin keskustaan.


Etelä-Espoo ei ole metrolle varta vasten rakennettu Itä-HelsinkiIdässä metroa olisi turha vastustaa, koska vaihtoehtoja ei oleNyt on 2000-luku: ihmiset karttavat vaihtoja ja pitkiä kävelymatkojaEn ole edelleenkään kuullut järkevää vastausta siihen, onko hyvää joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa muuttaa hyvin toimivia ja nopeita bussivuoroja vaihdollisiksi metromatkoiksi ja aiheuttaa matkan hidastuminen lähes puolelle käyttäjistä hintaan 452 miljoonaa euroa. 

Enkä usko kuulevanikaan.

----------


## Kani

> Biopolttoainiden rooli on Suomen kaltaisessa maassa hyttysen paskaa ainakin seuraavat 20 vuotta. Raaka-aineet, valmistus ja varastointi ja autoihin tehtävät muutokset tekevät niiden käytön paljon kalliimmaksi kuin raakaöljypohjaisissa polttoaineiden, ettei se meidän volyymeilla kannata. Vaikka biopolttoaineet olisivat verovapaita kokonaan, niin valmistus ei kannattaisi.


Noin sanoo Fortum, jonka intressi on ollutkin antaa biopolttoaineista tuollainen kuva niin kauan, kunnes heidän oma laitoksensa valmistuu lähivuosina.

Väitteet ovat sananmukaisesti täyttä paskaa. Suomessa tuotetaan Fortumin harmiksi biodieseliä jo nyt ja sitä käytetään ongelmitta kaikissa autoissa, joiden tiivisteet sopivat tarkoitukseen. Keski-Euroopassa biodieselkäyttöisen moottorin (erona tavalliseen vain muutaman tiivisteen materiaali) valitseminen uuteen autoon on samanlainen muodollisuus kuin vaikkapa penkkien verhoilun valinta.

Suomi on biopolttoaineiden kärpässarjassa asenteiden, ei teknisten syiden takia. Vanhoja ratkaisuja on polttoainepuolella lobattu ihan yhtä tehokkaasti kuin täällä joukkoliikennesektorilla, jossa suomalaisilla myös näkyy olevan ihan oma joukkoliikennetieteensä ja samanlaiset 60-luvun asenteet käytössä vielä 2000-luvulla.

----------


## Jussi

> Toimistotyöpaikkojen muutto keskustasta pois alkoi 70-luvulla. Nykyäään on niin että uusia työpaikkoja syntyy paljon enemmän keskustan ulkopuolelle kuin keskustaan. Päätrendi on ollut sellainen että keskustaan ovat jääneet ja hakeutuneet pääasiassa naisvaltaisten alojen työpaikat kuten esim kauppa, julkishallinto, rahoitus-, ravitsemus- ja matkailuala, ja miesvaltaisten alojen kuten tietotekniikkayritykset ja insinööri- ja konsulttitoimistot ovat lähes poikkeuksetta sijoittuneet esikaupunkeihin. Se tukee sitä ajatusta että mies haluaa mennä autolla töihin, ja pidetään sellaista miestä joka ei halua kummajaisena.


Näistä esikaupunkeihin muuttaneista aloista varsinkin tietotekniikkayritykset vaativat hyvät tietoliikenneyhteydet sekä yrityksen sisällä että ulospäin. Sellaisten rakentaminen lienee jonkin verran helpompaa uusiin toimistotiloihin kuin keskustan ennen sotia rakennettuihin, mahdollisesti suojeltuihin kiinteistöihin. 

Kun esikaupunkialueelle pääse vielä paremmin autolla ja suurin osa työntekijöistä asuu joka tapauksessa muualla kuin keskustassa, siirtyminen esikaupunkiin ei ole mikään huono vaihtoehto - yrityksen kannalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näistä esikaupunkeihin muuttaneista aloista varsinkin tietotekniikkayritykset vaativat hyvät tietoliikenneyhteydet sekä yrityksen sisällä että ulospäin. Sellaisten rakentaminen lienee jonkin verran helpompaa uusiin toimistotiloihin kuin keskustan ennen sotia rakennettuihin, mahdollisesti suojeltuihin kiinteistöihin.


Tuo on yksi selitys, mutta kyllä keskustankin liikerakennuksia on uusittu ajanmukaisiksi raskaalla kädellä. Rahoitusala tarvitsee niinikään nopeita tietoliikenneyhteyksiä, mutta pankit ja pankkiiriliikkeet  ovat jostain syystä päättäneet jäädä keskustaan, vaikka suurin osa niidenkin työntekijöistä asuu esikaupungeissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Noin sanoo Fortum, jonka intressi on ollutkin antaa biopolttoaineista tuollainen kuva niin kauan, kunnes heidän oma laitoksensa valmistuu lähivuosina.
> 
> Väitteet ovat sananmukaisesti täyttä paskaa. Suomessa tuotetaan Fortumin harmiksi biodieseliä jo nyt ja sitä käytetään ongelmitta kaikissa autoissa, joiden tiivisteet sopivat tarkoitukseen. Keski-Euroopassa biodieselkäyttöisen moottorin (erona tavalliseen vain muutaman tiivisteen materiaali) valitseminen uuteen autoon on samanlainen muodollisuus kuin vaikkapa penkkien verhoilun valinta.


Tuo on tiedossa että Fortum rakentaa omaa biodieseljalostamoa, mutta telkkariuutisissa haastateltujen asiantuntijoiden mukaan valmistus on enemmän tai vähemmän tutkimusluontoista, ja tällä haavaa koko  tuotanto myydään ulkomaille. Tällä tavalla Fortum saa sitä tarvittavaa tietotaitoa, jota voi hyödyntää sitten kun mineraaliöljyn hinta on saatavuusongelmien vuoksi noussut niin korkealle että biodiesel on hinnaltaan kilpailukykyinen, ja voi rakentaa isoja kunnon jalostamoja. 

Suomessa polttonesteiden verotus perustuu fiskaalisiin syihin, eli sillä paikataan valtiontaloutta, ja tavalliselle autoilijalle lienee yhdentekevää mitä dieseliä hänen autonsa käyttää, jos mittarihinta on sama. Biodieselillä valtio saisi verotuloja 0 senttiä/myytylitra, oikealla dieselillä n 30 senttiä/litra (tarkentakaa kuka tietää paremmin). Veronmaksajana kannatan mineraaliöljyssä pysymistä dieselajoneuvojen kohdalla kunnes biodieselin tuotanto on kannattaa ilman mittavia verohelpotuksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Etelä-Espoo ei ole metrolle varta vasten rakennettu Itä-HelsinkiIdässä metroa olisi turha vastustaa, koska vaihtoehtoja ei oleNyt on 2000-luku: ihmiset karttavat vaihtoja ja pitkiä kävelymatkojaEn ole edelleenkään kuullut järkevää vastausta siihen, onko hyvää joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa muuttaa hyvin toimivia ja nopeita bussivuoroja vaihdollisiksi metromatkoiksi ja aiheuttaa matkan hidastuminen lähes puolelle käyttäjistä hintaan 452 miljoonaa euroa.


Makuuasoista voi olla montaa mieltä, kuten siitä että miten paljon etelä-Espoo loppujen lopuksi eroaa pk-seudun muista asuinympäristöistä, ja kuka kokee 2000-luvulla mielekkääksi harrastaa vähän hyötyliikuntaa, kuten kävellä vähän pitempi matka että pääsee tilavaan ja tasaisesti ja tiheällä vuorovälillä kulkevaan joukkoliikennevälineeseen. 

Ehdotan että haudataan sotakirveitä nyt joksikin aikaa kunnes tulee uutta tietoa tältä rintamalta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nopeuteen kuitenkin vaikuttavat juuri radan sijoittelu, pysäkkiväli ym. Ei niinkään raideleveys tai vaununleveys (metri ja 2,4 m kelpaavat hyvin). Pituutta vaunuilla saisi olla enemmän, mutta pitkät vaunut kyllä sopivat keskustalinjoillekin kunhan pysäkkejä saadaan pidennettyä.


Mun mielestäni kannattaa muistaa Helsingin keskustan rajattu katutila ja liikennemäärät, varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan. Nykyiset ratikkalinjat ja ratikat on mitoitettu juuri mahtumaan vilkkaimmille pääkaduille ja ahtaimmille kujille. Mutta jos autoille rakennetaan tunneleita ja pysäköintiluolia, kuten näyttää olevan asian laita Helsingissä, ja lisätään kävelykatujen määrä, on mahdollista että jonain päivänä näemme ihan oikean pikaratikan Kaivokadulla tai Mannerheimintiellä. Mutta piloottiprojektina aloittaisin Viiralla tai vastaavalla, jolla ei ole niin suuria matkustajavolyymeja kuin Länsiväylän suunnan busseilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Etelä-Espoo ei ole metrolle varta vasten rakennettu Itä-HelsinkiIdässä metroa olisi turha vastustaa, koska vaihtoehtoja ei oleNyt on 2000-luku: ihmiset karttavat vaihtoja ja pitkiä kävelymatkojaEn ole edelleenkään kuullut järkevää vastausta siihen, onko hyvää joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa muuttaa hyvin toimivia ja nopeita bussivuoroja vaihdollisiksi metromatkoiksi ja aiheuttaa matkan hidastuminen lähes puolelle käyttäjistä hintaan 452 miljoonaa euroa.


Espoon entinen teknisen toimen apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Erkki Pätiälä piti eilen Lauttasaaren YVA-infossa kiintoisan puheenvuoron. Hän ihmettli, miten metro muka säästää 10 miljoonaa, ja sanoi, että laskelmista puuttuu pääoman hinta.

Matti Kokkinen kiisti asian Espoon puolesta ja Rambollin (konsulttifirma) Matti Keränen huomautti, että vaunujen hankintahinta sisältyy liikennöintikustannuksiin. Niin kuin sisältyykin, voin itse vahvistaa.

Mutta Pätiäläpä täsmensi: se säästö sulaa pelkkään korkoon. 3 % puolesta miljardista on 15 miljoonaa. Siihen katoavat liikennöintikulujen säästöt.

Ja sen lisäksi vielä arvonlisävero, jonka Jouni J. Särkijärvi eilen TV1:n aamussa mainitsi. Siitä oivalsinkin itse, miten Heinäluoma (sd) niin innolla lupaa tukea metrolle. Valtiohan saa puolen miljardin rataprojektista ja vaunukaluston ostosta arvonlisäveroa toista sataa miljoonaa euroa. Joten jos Heinäluoma lupaa sen verran "tukea", lupaus ei vaikuta valtion kassaan käytännössä mitään. Mutta poliittiset pisteet tulevat kerätyksi!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta Pätiäläpä täsmensi: se säästö sulaa pelkkään korkoon. 3 % puolesta miljardista on 15 miljoonaa. Siihen katoavat liikennöintikulujen säästöt.


Mutta metro siis säästää kaupungien osuuden korosta jo liikennöintikulujen säästöllä. Saman mittaluokan tiehankkeita tehdään, vaikkei niistä tule yhteiskunnalle mitään suoria säästöjä tai hyötyjä, vaan koko hanke perustellaan vain yhteiskuntataloudellisilla hyödyillä.




> Valtiohan saa puolen miljardin rataprojektista ja vaunukaluston ostosta arvonlisäveroa toista sataa miljoonaa euroa. Joten jos Heinäluoma lupaa sen verran "tukea", lupaus ei vaikuta valtion kassaan käytännössä mitään.


Ja itse asiassa rakentamisen ajan palkoistakin maksetaan isot määrät tuloveroa niin kaupunkien kuin valtionkin kassaan. Mutta niinhän kaikissa julkisissa investoinneissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta metro siis säästää kaupungien osuuden korosta jo liikennöintikulujen säästöllä. Saman mittaluokan tiehankkeita tehdään, vaikkei niistä tule yhteiskunnalle mitään suoria säästöjä tai hyötyjä, vaan koko hanke perustellaan vain yhteiskuntataloudellisilla hyödyillä.


Aivan. Oliskin mielenkiintoista arvioida sitä, paljonko jokin uusi tie tuottaa valtiolle lisääntyneen liikenteen verotuloina.

Espoon tapauksessa voi arvioida vaikka Kehä 2:ta. Sen tekeminen tuotti noin 35.000 ajoneuvon liikenteen tuolla pätkällä (Mankkaan läpi ennen kulkeneen liikenteen lisäksi). Tien pituus on noin 3,5 km, joten uutta liikennettä tuli noin 52 miljoonaa kilometriä vuodessa. Sitä varten bensan myynti lisääntyi noin 3,7 miljoonaa litraa vuodessa. Valtion tulot bensalitrasta ovat noin 0,8 euroa, joten valtio ansaitsi Kehä 2:n rakentamisesta lähes 3 Me vuodessa.

Kehä 2 maksoi 310 Mmk, 52 Me, josta valton osuus oli 47 Me. (Lisäksi Espoo rakensi liitännäiskatuja 40 Mmk:lla eli 6,7 Me:lla). Valtio sai hankkeesta liitännäiskatuineen arvonlisäveroa 10 Me. Valtio saa 3 Me vuotuisen koron 37 Me investoinnille. Se on 8,1 %, nykyaikana kova tuotto!

Antero

----------


## late-

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Mutta Pätiäläpä täsmensi: se säästö sulaa pelkkään korkoon. 3 % puolesta miljardista on 15 miljoonaa. Siihen katoavat liikennöintikulujen säästöt.
> 
> 
> Mutta metro siis säästää kaupungien osuuden korosta jo liikennöintikulujen säästöllä.


Laskisin edelleen ennemmin tuotto-odotuksella kuin suoralla lainan korolla. LVM:n hyväksymä arvo on 5% eli 452 miljoonan tapauksessa 22.6 miljoonaa. Alle 5% tuotolla rahat kannattaa panna johonkin muualle ja kompensoida ohi suun mennyt säästö sijoituksen tuotoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Oliskin mielenkiintoista arvioida sitä, paljonko jokin uusi tie tuottaa valtiolle lisääntyneen liikenteen verotuloina.


Jos tarpeeksi pitkälle lasketaan erilaisia vaikutuksia ja niiden kerrannaisvaikutuksia, niin varmaan päädytään siihen että kaikki toteutetut liikennehankkeet maksavat itsensä takaisin ajan mittaan. Lasketut hyöty/kustannussuhteet ovat vain jonkinlainen tapa arvioida hankkeiden kannattavuutta, mutta kuten täällä on aikaisemmin kirjoitettu, ne ottavat jotkut tekijät huomioon mutta eivät kaikkia.

Esim. Kehä II varmaan nosti Suurpellon maiden arvoa huomattavasti ja Espoon kaupunki omistaa Suurpellosta maata 78 ha. Kun kaupungin maat kaavoitetaan ja myydään nyt eikä niin tehty jo ennen Kehä II:n valmistumista, saa kaupunki varmaan takaisin hyvän osan sijoituksestaan Kehä II:een. Ja kun maa kerran on arvokkaampaa, muuttaa sinne todennäköisesti parempia veronmaksajia, jolloin saadaan jo huomattavat kerrannaisvaikutukset.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon entinen teknisen toimen apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Erkki Pätiälä piti eilen Lauttasaaren YVA-infossa kiintoisan puheenvuoron. Hän ihmettli, miten metro muka säästää 10 miljoonaa, ja sanoi, että laskelmista puuttuu pääoman hinta.


Pääomakulut tulevat kuvioihin, jos niitä todella syntyy, eli joutuu lainaamaan ulkopuoliselta rahaa hankkeeseen. 
Oletetaan että Espoolla on varaa maksaa oma osuutensa metrosta (200 milj €) lainaamatta rahaa. Jos rahat sijoitettaisiin vaihtoehtoisesti muuhun, ei tuotto välttämättä ole nykyisen korkotason vallitessa 3%. Tietysti kaupunki voisi alentaa veroprosenttia, ja antaa asukkaiden itse päättää mitä he rahoillaan tekevät. 

Kun puhutaan metron hinnasta, niin voi myös ajatella mitä sillä vaihtoehtoisesti saisi. Espoon osuudella voisi palkata 500 lääkäriä lisää viideksi vuodeksi, mutta ei pidemmäksi aikaa. 
Tai rakennuttaa esim 1000 kpl n 80 neliön rivitaloasuntoja joiden hinta on 200000€. Se ei edes riittäisi kattamaan Espoon vuosittaisen asukaslisäyksen asuntotarvetta. Metron hinnalla saisi 10000 perheautoa. Siis joka kahdeskymmenesviides espoolainen voittaisi kaupungin järjestämissä arpajaisissa oman Toyota corollan tai Ford focuksen, joka kestäisi 15 vuotta. Metro kestää 3 kertaa pidempään. 




> Kehä 2 maksoi 310 Mmk, 52 Me, josta valton osuus oli 47 Me. (Lisäksi Espoo rakensi liitännäiskatuja 40 Mmk:lla eli 6,7 Me:lla). Valtio sai hankkeesta liitännäiskatuineen arvonlisäveroa 10 Me. Valtio saa 3 Me vuotuisen koron 37 Me investoinnille. Se on 8,1 %, nykyaikana kova tuotto!


Moottoritiehankkeet ovat auto- ja polttoaineverotuksen takia aina tuottavempia valtiolle kuin raideliikennehankkeet. Mutta tieliikenne lähtee siitä oletuksesta että tien käyttäjä maksaa itse ajamisensa, ja se on paljon kalliimpaa kuin joukkoliikenteellä matkustaminen. 

Tietysti moottoriteille voidaan laittaa kulkemaan myös joukkoliikennettä, mutta moottoritiet kulkevat useimmiten tietyn suojaetäisyyden päässä asutuksen ohi, ja siksi kattavan bussiliikenteen järjestäminen moottoriteitä pitkin johtaa siihen että reitistö on yhtä spagettia. Matkustaminen on helppoa ja nopeaa vain bussilinjojen päätepisteiden välissä, mutta ei päätepisteestä jonnekin puolivälissä olevaan kohteeseen, tai näiden välillä, jos kohteet ovat sivussa moottoritiestä. Tämä on se länsiväylän bussiliikenteen varsinainen problematiiikka, joka tekee bussilla matkustamisesta pienemmälle joukolle houkuttelevaksi kuin metron käyttö, kun puhutaan niin suurista matkustajamääristä jotka nyt väylää pitkin liikkuvat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esim. Kehä II varmaan nosti Suurpellon maiden arvoa huomattavasti ja Espoon kaupunki omistaa Suurpellosta maata 78 ha. Kun kaupungin maat kaavoitetaan ja myydään nyt eikä niin tehty jo ennen Kehä II:n valmistumista, saa kaupunki varmaan takaisin hyvän osan sijoituksestaan Kehä II:een. Ja kun maa kerran on arvokkaampaa, muuttaa sinne todennäköisesti parempia veronmaksajia, jolloin saadaan jo huomattavat kerrannaisvaikutukset.


Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Mutta miksi tyytyä heikoimpaan mahdolliseen tuottoon? Tässä tapauksessa tietenkin Espoon kannalta tierakentaminen on tuottoisinta - kuten ylipäätänsäkin - koska valtiolta saa tierakentamiseen rahaa aina 80-100 % hankkeen hinnasta. Raideliikenteessä kunta joutuu itse maksamaan 80-100 % raiteen hinnasta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun puhutaan metron hinnasta, niin voi myös ajatella mitä sillä vaihtoehtoisesti saisi. Espoon osuudella voisi palkata 500 lääkäriä lisää viideksi vuodeksi, mutta ei pidemmäksi aikaa. 
> Tai rakennuttaa esim 1000 kpl n 80 neliön rivitaloasuntoja joiden hinta on 200000. Se ei edes riittäisi kattamaan Espoon vuosittaisen asukaslisäyksen asuntotarvetta. Metron hinnalla saisi 10000 perheautoa. Siis joka kahdeskymmenesviides espoolainen voittaisi kaupungin järjestämissä arpajaisissa oman Toyota corollan tai Ford focuksen, joka kestäisi 15 vuotta. Metro kestää 3 kertaa pidempään.


Espoon kaupunki on suunnittelemassa rahan käyttöä tavalla, jonka Late jo kirjoitti. Eli sen sijaan, että pääoma tuhlattaisiin muutamassa vuodessa johonkin, se sijoitetaan niin, että se tuottaa pysyvästi. Espoo ei lämmittele pakkasessa köyhän miehen konstilla eli laskemalla housuihin.

Espoon kassatalouden kannalta todellakin on sellainen käytännön tilanne, että sähkölaitoskaupasta tulee rahaa, jolla voisi maksaa metroa - tai jotain muuta. Mutta kaupungin talouden hoidossa ei budjettia tehtäessä päätetä siitä, mitkä menoista katetaan verotuloilla ja mitkä lainanotolla, vaan rakennetaan budjetti ja arvioidaan, kyetäänkö ottamaan lainaa niin paljon kuin budjetti ylittää verotulot. Tällöin jokainen budjetin kohde, joka voidaan jättää toteuttamatta, johtaa suoraan lainanoton alenemiseen, ja siksi on siksi arvioitava myös koron kannalta.

Laskelmissa on myös otettava huomioon arvonlisävero. Kaikki nämä hankebudjettien luvut ovat arvonlisäverottomia hintoja. 452 miljoonan metrorakentaminen maksaa kunnille 551 miljoonaa. Jos siis on otettava lainaa, on otettava 551 miljoonaa. Ja myös korot maksetaan siitä. Heinäluoman ministeriö on tietenkin metron kannalla, koska se tienaa metrosta "osinkoa" 99 miljoonaa. 216 miljoonan ratikkametrosta Heinäluoman osinko on vain 48 miljoonaa. Se selittää senkin, ettei Heinäluomaa kiinnosta halvemman ratkaisun tukeminen valtion rahoista samalla summalla kuin kalliin.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Makuuasoista voi olla montaa mieltä, kuten siitä että miten paljon etelä-Espoo loppujen lopuksi eroaa pk-seudun muista asuinympäristöistä, ja kuka kokee 2000-luvulla mielekkääksi harrastaa vähän hyötyliikuntaa, kuten kävellä vähän pitempi matka että pääsee tilavaan ja tasaisesti ja tiheällä vuorovälillä kulkevaan joukkoliikennevälineeseen. 
> 
> Ehdotan että haudataan sotakirveitä nyt joksikin aikaa kunnes tulee uutta tietoa tältä rintamalta.


En tiedä, mitä uutta tietoa tässä enää tarvitaan, kun YVA-raportti aika selvästi toi esille, kuinka vähäisiä metron tuomat hyödyt itse asiassa olisivat ja kuinka paljon haittojakin olisi. Hintalappukin on tiedossa. 

Sotakirveitä on vaikea haudata niin kauan kun tällaiseen hankkeeseen ollaan valmiita kippaamaan puoli miljardia euroa meidän rahojamme.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laskelmissa on myös otettava huomioon arvonlisävero. Kaikki nämä hankebudjettien luvut ovat arvonlisäverottomia hintoja.


Tuo kuulostaa aika UFO-jutulta, etteikö arvonlisävero olisi sisällytetty laskelmiiin. Onhan se totta että yritysten välisessä liiketoiminnassa hinnat yleensä ilmoitetaan ilman ALV:tä, mutta tämä nyt on sen luokan juttu että verojen vaikutus pitäisi näkyä leskelmissa, sekä mitä joudutaan maksamaan että mitä voi vähentää. Muuten ovat tehneet aika huolimatonta työtä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

On aivan normaali käytäntö ilmoittaa infrahankkeiden hinta ilman ALV:tä. ALV:n osuuden kuitenkin katsotaan palautuvan yhteiskunnalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On aivan normaali käytäntö ilmoittaa infrahankkeiden hinta ilman ALV:tä. ALV:n osuuden kuitenkin katsotaan palautuvan yhteiskunnalle.


Silloin kun tilaaja on valtio sillä ei tietenkään ole merkitystä. Mutta mistä kunta saa vastaavassa tilanteessa vähentää? Uimahallimaksuista? Kirjastojen myöhästymissakoista? 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Silloin kun tilaaja on valtio sillä ei tietenkään ole merkitystä. Mutta mistä kunta saa vastaavassa tilanteessa vähentää? Uimahallimaksuista? Kirjastojen myöhästymissakoista?


Hyvä kysymys. Laskelma on kuitenkin yhteiskuntataloudellinen eli siinä ei erotella kuntia ja valtiota. Varsinainen rahoituslaskelma olisi eri asia. Sellainen tehtiin viimeksi 412 miljoonan kustannusarviolla (nyt 452) ja vuotuiset kulut kunnille arvioitiin silloin selvästi suuremmiksi kuin hintalapusta suoraan pystyy laskemaan.

Kuntatalouden kannalta kannattaa jatkaa teiden rakentamista. Valtio maksaa ne. Toisaalta kunnat eivät saa autoliikenteestä suoria tuloja.

Kuntataloutta tunteva voisi kertoa millaiset mahdollisuudet kunnilla on ALV:n vähennyksiin. Kunnilla on kyllä paljon työvoimavaltaista toimintaa, mutta sitä vastaavaa laskutusta ei aina löydy ainakaan enempää kuin toiminnasta aiheutuu suoraan ALV:n vähentämistä edellyttäviä kuluja. Olettaen, että ALV:n vähentäminen menee kunnilla samoin kuin liiketoiminnassa yleensä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuntatalouden kannalta kannattaa jatkaa teiden rakentamista. Valtio maksaa ne. Toisaalta kunnat eivät saa autoliikenteestä suoria tuloja.


Silloin kun autoilu kasvaa niin laajaksi että siitä aiheutuu haittoja, pitäisi valtion tukea joukkoliikenneinfrahankkeita laajemin. 

En epäile kuitenkaan että Espoolla/Helsingillä olisi varaa rakentaa yksi 452 milj € hintainen länsimetro, vaikka valtio osallistuisi siihen vain kolmanneksella. Paljon enemmän olen huolisssani siitä, miten Vantaa pystyy ilman naapureidensa apua maksamaan Marja-radan jonka rakennuskustannusten hinnaksi on arvioitu 300 milj €, jos valtio osallistuu siihen vain kolmanneksella. Ottaen huomioon lisäksi että VR:n lähiliikenteen paikkakilometristä kaupungeilta veloittamat hinnat ovat niin kovat että säästöä bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna ei tule senttiäkään. Metro sentään säästää 10 miljoonaa €/vuosi bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna. Vantaalla on velkaa/asukas jotain luokkaa 2000 €, ja lisää joudutaan nostamaan. Näin "upporikkaana espoolaisena" 
mutta vielä  puolisen vuotta sitten Vantaalla asuneena voin vain sanoa että ei käy ex-kotikaupunkini asukkaita kateeksi. 




> Kuntataloutta tunteva voisi kertoa millaiset mahdollisuudet kunnilla on ALV:n vähennyksiin. Kunnilla on kyllä paljon työvoimavaltaista toimintaa, mutta sitä vastaavaa laskutusta ei aina löydy ainakaan enempää kuin toiminnasta aiheutuu suoraan ALV:n vähentämistä edellyttäviä kuluja. Olettaen, että ALV:n vähentäminen menee kunnilla samoin kuin liiketoiminnassa yleensä.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että kunnat saavat vähentää ALV:tä vain hyödykkeistä ja palveluista joita todellakin "myydään", ja lakisääteiset maksut eivät ole niitä. Uimahallimaksujen lisäksi onneksi maan hankinta ja jatkojalostaminen ovat ymmärtääkseni sellaisia hyödykkeitä, joissa pyösrii sen verran isoa rahaa että saadaan ainakin pitkällä aikavälillä metron ALV:t jotenkin kuitattua.

----------


## Kani

> Silloin kun autoilu kasvaa niin laajaksi että siitä aiheutuu haittoja, pitäisi valtion tukea joukkoliikenneinfrahankkeita laajemin.


Kannatan valtion osallistumista joukkoliikennehankkeisiin, jotka vähentävät autoilua. Tosin Länsimetro ei sellainen ole.

----------


## late-

> En epäile kuitenkaan että Espoolla/Helsingillä olisi varaa rakentaa yksi 452 milj € hintainen länsimetro, vaikka valtio osallistuisi siihen vain kolmanneksella. Paljon enemmän olen huolisssani siitä, miten Vantaa pystyy ilman naapureidensa apua maksamaan Marja-radan jonka rakennuskustannusten hinnaksi on arvioitu 300 milj €, jos valtio osallistuu siihen vain kolmanneksella.


Kyllä Espoolla ja Helsingillä varmasti rahaa on, jos se näin halutaan käyttää. 

Marja-Radasta en liikaa huolisi. Valtio on maksanut kaupunkiradoista ainakin 70 prosenttia ja Marjan tapauksessa esimerkiksi väylätyöryhmän mietinnössä oli 300 miljoonaa, kun Länsimetrolle oli 0,3 * 412 miljoonaa. Mietintö ei ole päätös, mutta kielii siitä, että valtio on kiinnostunut rahoittamaan Marja-Rataa vähintään aiempia kaupunkiratoja vastaavalla osuudella.

Konsernilaskelmassa Vantaan heikko kohta on muuten kaupungin pahasti velkaantunut vuokra-asuntoyhtiö, jota ei edes näy normaaleissa papereissa. Muuten Vantaan taloustilanne on kohtuullinen. Helsingillä ja Espoolla on puolestaan omaisuutta vaikka muille jakaa ja siten varaa velkaantuakin, jos velalle saadaan tuottoa jatkossa.

Viime kädessä olennainen kysymys on eri kohteiden arvostus ja kannattavuus. Siinä kilpailussa metro on nykyisillä laskelmilla rajatapaus. Ainakin olisi mahdollista löytää paljon paremmin tuottavia joukkoliikenneinvestointeja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Marja-Radasta en liikaa huolisi. Valtio on maksanut kaupunkiradoista ainakin 70 prosenttia ja Marjan tapauksessa esimerkiksi väylätyöryhmän mietinnössä oli 300 miljoonaa, kun Länsimetrolle oli 0,3 * 412 miljoonaa. Mietintö ei ole päätös, mutta kielii siitä, että valtio on kiinnostunut rahoittamaan Marja-Rataa vähintään aiempia kaupunkiratoja vastaavalla osuudella.


Leppävaaran kaupunkiradasta valtio maksoi n 1/3, Helsinki n 1/3 ja Espoo n 1/3. Näin ainakin lukee radan rakentamisesta kertovassa "Kaupunkiratakirja" -teoksessa. Tosin rantarata oli ennestään olemassa, mutta ei vastannut enää ajan tarpeita. 

Keravan kaupunkiradasta en muista suhdelukuja, mutta Vantaan ja Keravan kaupungit hyötyivät koko radasta aika vähän. K-junien vuorotiheys kasvoi vain ruuhka-aikaan ja P-junat lakkautettiin kokonaan. Sillä radalla varmistettiin vain että kaukojunaliikenne toimii entistä paremmin. 

Marja-rata kuuluu näiden kahden välimaastoon. Vantaa pystyisi hyödyntämään Marjasta, jos sillä olisi varaa ryhtyä rakentamaan uusia kaupunginosia sen varrelle, ja haalimaan niihin "hyviä veronmaksajia". Toisaalta valtio varmaan haluaa parantaa joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä lentokentälle. Arvioin että kustannukset jaetaan suhteessa puolet ja puolet, kun se tulee ajankohtaiseksi.

Länsimetron kohdalla luulisi valtiolla olevan edes jonkun verran kiinnostusta saamaan kunnon raideyhteys aikaiseksi koko valtakunnalle tärkeään Otaniemen tieteen ja korkean teknologian kaupunginosaryppääseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

Haluavatko "hyvät veronmaksajat" välttämättä asua Vantaalla radan varressa? Ainakaan nyt eivät asu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haluavatko "hyvät veronmaksajat" välttämättä asua Vantaalla radan varressa? Ainakaan nyt eivät asu.


Ehdotan että vaihdetaan siinä tapauksessa Vantaan nimi takaisin "Helsinge":ksi, niin ehkä ne haluavat. Ne mielikuvat voivat joskus olla pienestä kiinni. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Helsinge = Helsingin maalaiskunta på finska. En tiedä kelpaako se nimi vantaalaisille, jotka kuitenkin ovat aitoja city-ihmisiä. Tietysti nimeksi voitaisiin ottaa Helsinge molemmilla kielillä (aivan kuten Pietarsaaren maalaiskunnasta tuli Pedersöre myös suomeksi), mutta enpä usko että voisi saada kovin lämmintä vastaanottoa sellainenkaan muutos.

----------


## 339-DF

Entäs jos liitettäisiin Vantaa Espooseen? Saataisiin rikas kolmen (neljän?) radanvarren kaupunki, joka vetää kokoluokassaan vertoja pääkaupungille ja joka kerää sitten varakkaita asukkaita Korsot ja Koivukylät täyteen   :Laughing:

----------


## Jussi

> Entäs jos liitettäisiin Vantaa Espooseen? Saataisiin rikas kolmen (neljän?) radanvarren kaupunki, joka vetää kokoluokassaan vertoja pääkaupungille ja joka kerää sitten varakkaita asukkaita Korsot ja Koivukylät täyteen


Vakavasti puhuen: pääkaupunkiseudulle oikea kaupunkien määrä olisi kaksi. Helsinki+Vantaa(+Kerava?) ja Espoo+Kauniainen(+Kirkkonummi?). Vantaa on nykyisin paljon riippuvaisempi Helsingistä, kuin Espoo joka kyllä pärjää omillaankin. Vantaallahan julkinen liikennekin tukee lähinnä matkustusta Helsinkiin: esim.  Myyrmäestä Tikkurilaan nopein reitti taitaa olla Pasilan kautta junalla...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## JE

Espoo on toki omavaraisempi kuin Vantaa. Mutta kyllä se silti niin vain on, että molemmat ovat olemassa juuri siksi, koska ovat ennenkin olleet olemassa. Pääkaupunkiseutu muodostaa yhden yhtenäisen ja loogisen kokonaisuuden. Mutta totta toki on, että liitoksiin liittyisi väistämättä myös tiettyjä ongelmaelementtejä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Keskustelua länsimetron tarpeellisuudesta on vaikea käydä, jos ei ole selvillä, millaiseksi ajatellaan koko seudun joukkoliikennekonseptia. Esimerkiksi pikaraitiotiepuolueen oletuksena on, että viira, kruunuvuorenrannan raideyhteys yms. toteutetaan pikaraitiotienä, jolloin Espoon pikaratikat voidaan toteuttaa heilurilinjoina. Toisaalta, jos lähdetään siitä, että Helsingin puolen joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin ei erikoisemmin puututa, niin järkevää pikaratikkaa ei voida Espooseen toteuttaa. Tänne kirjoittelevat tämän ovat varmaankin ymmärtäneet, samoin suunnittelijat ja virkamiehet ainakin periaatteessa, mutta poliittisessa päätöksenteossa ei näy jälkeä tällaisesta viisaudesta.

Siksipä järkevästi toimien tulisi ensin tehdä selvitys koko seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä mielekkäine vaihtoehtoineen, jollaisia olisivat ainakin:
0+: vanha klassikkonykyisen suunnitteluideologian mukainen: metroon ja lähiliikennejuniin perustuva runkoverkko, keskustassa 'hissimäinen' raitiotie ja liityntänä bussit. Tällöin tulisi tietysti ajatella, että metro Matinkylään olisi vain välivaihe ja sitä laajennettaisiin myöhemmin Kivenlahteen.metro kevennettynä: metron laajennukset toteutetaan pikaraitiotien tapaan, eli selvästi metroa halvemmin, uusi kalusto yhteensopivaa nykyisen metroverkon kanssa, vanha kalusto käytetään kuitenkin loppuun. Tällöin länsimetron lisäksi myös jokeri ja viira toteutetaan kevytmetrostandartissa. Otettava lukuun, että tulee mahdolliseksi laajentaa myös Itä-Helsingin verkostoa, lähinnä Herttoniemestä etelään ja Väli Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus voitaisiin korvata kahdella uudella radalla, toinen Roihuvuoren, toinen vanhan Herttoniemen kautta. Myös kaupunkiradat voitaisiin kytkeä järjestelmään. Tavoitteena siis jokseenkin Oslon tai Kölnin tapainen järjestelmäPikaraitiotie: seudun kaikki raidehankkeet toteutetaan pikaraitiotienä, joka on yhteensopiva metron sijasta nykyisen raitiotieverkon kanssa. Metro liitetään kaupunkirataverkkoon. Täydellinen pikaraitiotie: edelliseen se ero, että koko metro lopetetaan. Itä-Helsingin radat muutetaan pikaraitiotiereiteiksi, keskikaupungin tunneli annetaan rautateille tai osa pikaraitiovuoroista käyttää sitä, lähinnä niiden matkustajien tarpeisiin, jotka ohittavat keskustan. Harkitaan myös lähiliikennejunien korvaamista osittain duovaunuilla, jolloin osa raitiotieverkostosta muutettaisiin myös leveäraiteiselle kalustolle sopivaksi, pikalinjat toteutettaisiin mahdollisesti leveäraiteisena. metro + pikaraitiotie: samantapainen kuin 4), mutta yhdeksi järjestelmäksi rakennettua metro+kaupunkiradat -verkkoa kuitenkin laajennetaan niin, että kaikki aluekeskukset ja keskeiset työssäkäyntialueet kuuluvat verkkoon. Käytännössä tarkoittaisi marja- ja pisara-radan rakentamista ja länsimetroa Tapiolaan asti, kuitenkin niin, että kalliita asemia ei rakenneta turhanpäiten. Asema tulisi vain Tapiolaan, jos Keilarannan firmat haluavat aseman, niin ne saavat sen maksaa, jos Otaniemeen halutaan asema, valtio TTK:n omistajana saa sen maksaa.  Espoon pikaraitiotie kuitenkin jatkaisi kaupunkiin, osuus Lauttasaaresta Tapiolaan toteutetaan niin, että samaan linjaukseen voidaan rakentaa myös metrorata myöhemmin.Enempi jollain tapaa järkeviä malleja ei tule mieleen. Saa täydentää, jos haluaa. Mallien plussia ja miinuksia ei ole laitettu, koska ne ovat mm. tässä ketjussa jo moneen otteeseen käsitelty ja näiden suhteellisten painojen arvioimiseksi juuri tällainen selvitys olisi tarpeen. ideita on myös varastettu, toivottavasti kukaan ei pahoita mieltään.

Joka tapauksessa ensin olisi tehtävä tällainen perusselvitys, johon voisi liityä perusteellisia selvityksiä ihmisten liikkumistarpeista yms. Sitten päätettäisiin perusmallista ja vasta sitten ryhdyttäisiin pohtimaan länsisuunnan raideratkaisuja. Sääli, että kunnat eivät kykene tämäntapaiseen marssijärjestykseen. Pitäisikö hallituksen puuttua asiaan?

Yleisemminkin olisi mukava kuulla foorumilaisten käsityksiä koko seudun joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä, mielellään myös Uusimaa mukaanlukien. Vaikkapa olisiko jonkinlaisilla duo-vaunuilla järkevää hoitaa seudullista liikennettä. Kirjoitan ehkä tarkemmin tästä asiasta, mutta en tässä ketjussa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ville,

Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, että koko YTV-alueen joukkoliikennettä on käsiteltävä kokonaisuutena. Ei ole mitään mieltä selvittää länsimetroa vaihtoehtoina länsimetro, länsimetro ja länsimetro (vrt. YVA). Pitäisi laatia selvitys koko seudun joukkoliikenteestä ja juuri kuten kuvasit, erilaisista vaihtoehdoista.

Sellainen vaihtoehto, että metro lakkautettaisiin, on varmasti monille virkamiehille yhtä kauhea ajatus kuin helvetti maan päällä, mutta kyllä sekin on yksi tutkittava vaihtoehto muiden joukossa. Nyt heittämällä tulee mieleen, että jos Itä-Helsingin raideliikenne halutaan säilyttää raskaana, niin se voitaisiin muuttaa junaliikenteeksi. Tällöin saataisiin länsiraidekin junaratana, ja se voisi yhtyä rantarataan tai jatkua Espoon halki ELSA-radalle. Tällaistakin voisi tutkia.

Ongelma taitaa vaan olla se, että virkamiehet tutkivat tai tutkituttavat vain sellaisia vaihtoehtoja, jotka heille sopivat. Edes poliitikot eivät onnistu käskyttämään heitä, vaan esim. YVAn kombi ja keskustaan asti viety pikaraitiotie on jätetty käytännössä kunnolla tutkimatta. Kun niitä ei haluta tutkia.

Hassuin perustelu länsimetron puolesta on monen suusta kuultu "kun se metro on jo olemassa niin sitä kannattaa jatkaa". No niin, kun kerran velikin hyppäsi kaivoon niin minäkin perässä. Tottakai.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No niin, kun kerran velikin hyppäsi kaivoon niin minäkin perässä. Tottakai.


Tässä nyt ei kuitenkaan ole kysymys kaivoon hyppäämisestä vaan erinomaisen onnistuneeksi koetusta asiasta; kun veli osti erittäin hyvän tietokoneen - tosin hän sai maksaa siitä ison summan rahaa, minä ostan samanlaisen. Kansalaisten mielestä Helsingin metro on erittäin luotettava, toimiva, tehokas, trendikäs ja helppokäyttöinen liikennejärjestelmä ja liki kaikki metroon liittyvät kaukaisetkin assosiaatiot ovat positiivisia. Se vain on tällä tavalla. Tällä foorumilla esiintyvät vikinät metron jäykkyydestä ja vaikka mistä ovat tässä maailmassa hyttysen ininää Tyynen valtameren kuohuissa. Ei siinä mitään, sananvapaus koskee metrokriittisiäkin tahoja, mutta nämä tahot ovat jostain syystä pientäkin pienempi vähemmistö. Vähemmistöillä tulee olla oikeus kertoa mielipiteensä ja se on nyt tällä foorumilla kuultu. Ei varmaan kenenkään ole tarpeen toistaa itseään, joten nyt kaivattaisiin välillä jo jotain "uutta tietoa".

----------


## edsel

Käyttäjämielipide perustuu omaan kokemukseen ja on sen vuoksi aito ja oikea. Toisaalta se huono puoli on siinä että se perustuu yleensä "vain" omaan kokemukseen. Käyttäjät eivät siis ns. "tiedä paremmasta" muuten kuin satunnaisten ulkomaanmatkojen perusteella. Eri vaihtoehtojen taloudelliset erot eivät myöskään näy suoraan käyttäjän kukkarossa vaan ne piilotetaan budjettien kautta veroihin. 

Kehittämisessä voi olla samoja ongelmia kuin mobiilipalveluissa - käyttäjät ja suunniittelijatkin ajattelevat uusia ratkaisuja vain vanhan pohjalta. Joka toki kaupungin infrastruktuureja rakennettaessa onkin pakko, ainakin verrattuna johonkin uusiin sms-ratkaisuihin. Ne voidaan helposti ja halvalla hylätä jos eivät osoittaudukaan toimiviksi/kannattaviksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käyttäjämielipide perustuu omaan kokemukseen ja on sen vuoksi aito ja oikea. Toisaalta se huono puoli on siinä että se perustuu yleensä "vain" omaan kokemukseen. Käyttäjät eivät siis ns. "tiedä paremmasta" muuten kuin satunnaisten ulkomaanmatkojen perusteella. Eri vaihtoehtojen taloudelliset erot eivät myöskään näy suoraan käyttäjän kukkarossa vaan ne piilotetaan budjettien kautta veroihin.


Käyttäjien lisäksi on annettava huomio myös joukkkoliikenteen ammattailaisten, eli lähinnä käyttöhenkilökunnan tyytyväisyyteen työoloihinsa. Mittauksia on varmasti tehty, millä joukkoliikenteen sektorilla työntekijät ovat työoloihinsa tyytyväisimpiä ja millä tyytymättömimpiä, mutta tuloksia ei tietenkään kehdata julkaista yleisölle, mutta ne ovat melko varmasti virkamiesten tiedossa. 

Jotain tyytyväisyydestä työoloihin juoruaa se, että bussiliikenteen ammattilaiset lakkoilevat pääakupunkiseudulla keskimäärin joka toinen vuosi. Muistatteko millloin on Helsingissä viimeksi ollut metroliikenteen pysäyttänyt lakko? 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Kansalaisten mielestä Helsingin metro on erittäin luotettava, toimiva, tehokas, trendikäs ja helppokäyttöinen liikennejärjestelmä ja liki kaikki metroon liittyvät kaukaisetkin assosiaatiot ovat positiivisia. Se vain on tällä tavalla. Tällä foorumilla esiintyvät vikinät metron jäykkyydestä ja vaikka mistä ovat tässä maailmassa hyttysen ininää Tyynen valtameren kuohuissa.


Ja nyt tullaan taas siihen ikuiseen ongelmaan: sanotaan että ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä metroon. Ja näinhän se on. Helsingin metro on yksi hienoimpia maailmassa, ja toimii moitteetta. Mutta kun tämä järjestelmä on niin kallis ettei siitä koskaan voida rakentaa sellaista verkkoa, joka kaikkia kaupunkiseudun alueita palvelisi.

Pohjimmiltaan kysymys ei olekaan metron tuomitsemisesta tai teilaamisesta, vaan konseptin parantamisesta tulevien linjojen osalta palvelutasoltaan paremmaksi, ennen kaikkea siinä suhteessa että liityntää voidaan korvata vaihdottomin yhteyksin.




> Nyt heittämällä tulee mieleen, että jos Itä-Helsingin raideliikenne halutaan säilyttää raskaana, niin se voitaisiin muuttaa junaliikenteeksi. Tällöin saataisiin länsiraidekin junaratana, ja se voisi yhtyä rantarataan tai jatkua Espoon halki ELSA-radalle. Tällaistakin voisi tutkia.


Jotain tämänsuuntaista olen itsekin miettinyt. Jos osa rantaradan paikallisliikenteestä ohjattaisiin tällä tavoin "länsimetron" kautta metroradalle, Helsingin päärautatieaseman kuormitus oleellisesti vähenisi. Sanonpa silti, ettei metroa voi _muuttaa_ junaliikenteeksi. Se on jo nyt sitä, vaikka sähköistysjärjestelmä, turvalaitteet, liikennöitsijä ja omistaja ovatkin eri kuin muilla radoilla.

Jos pikaraitiotietyyppinen ratkaisu ei Helsingille ja Espoolle tämän kevään jälkeenkään kelpaa, on tietysti sitäkin pohdittava, mikä vaihtoehto olisi pienin paha. Nykyinen bussipohjainen järjestelmä on joka tapauksessa tullut tiensä päähän. Täälläkin on puhuttu kombivaihtoehdosta, eli kevyemmin toteutetusta radasta Espoon puolelle metron jatkeena. Tällainen ratkaisu olisi edullinen helpomman ratageometrian vuoksi ja myös ajojohtovirroituksen takia. Kombivaihtoehdolla on silti monia ongelmia: Ensinnäkään se ei ole vaihtoehto liityntäliikenteelle. Toiseksi, jos liikennöintiperiaatteesta millään muotoa tahdotaan järkevä, tarvittaisiin vaihdoton linja Espoosta joko Vuosaareen tai Mellunmäkeen. Toisin sanoen suuri osa nykyisen metroverkon liikenteestä muuttuisi kombiliikenteeksi. M200-metrojuniin voi asentaa ajojohtovirroituksen, ja suuri osa Valmet-junista olisi kombiradan valmistuessa joka tapauksessa historiaa - kannattaisikin pohtia, olisiko virtajärjestelmän vaihto koko metrojärjestelmälle aiheellinen. Oslossa on kokemusta kahden virtajärjestelmän yhteiskäytöstä, mutta ratkaisun hankaluuden vuoksi ajojohdosta aiotaan vähitellen luopua. Ajojohto on halvempi ratkaisu, mutta se on käytössä enää yksittäisillä radoilla.

----------


## Compact

Eiköhän nyt olla siitä jo selvillä, että HKL:n sähkörautatietä ei kannata rakentaa Espooseen ja että se nykyinen rataverkosto on siinä missä se on.  Rakennettakoon vaikka mieluummin RHK:n sähkörataa Helsingin asemalta Kivenlahteen. Helsinki-Töölön seisake laitetaan vaikka Sanomatalon kohdalle ja porhaltakoon sähköjunat satamaradan kuilussa sitten Ruoholahteen ja siitä sitten moottoritien reunaa perille. Ahtain satamaradan kuiluosuus joku sata metriä olisi yksiraiteinen, mutta se ei liikennöintiä juuri haittaisi. Ja kun kerran halutaan bussipohjainen metromainen syöttöliikennekin, niin se onnistuu "oikealla" RHK:n rautatiellä ihan yhtä hyvin kuin HKL-versiossakin  :Laughing:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rakennettakoon vaikka mieluummin RHK:n sähkörataa Helsingin asemalta Kivenlahteen. Helsinki-Töölön seisake laitetaan vaikka Sanomatalon kohdalle ja porhaltakoon sähköjunat satamaradan kuilussa sitten Ruoholahteen ja siitä sitten moottoritien reunaa perille.


Jaahas, Compact yrittää ostaa meikäläisen LähiJunan kannalle luomalla lähes ovelta-ovelle-yhteyden kotoa Huopalahdesta Laruun töihin, matka-aika ehkä noin 12 - 15 minuuttia. Aika houkutteleva tarjous kieltämättä. Larun asemaa ei kyllä laiteta mihinkään motarin varteen - se ei käy!   :Wink:

----------


## JE

Tuollainen satamaradan kuiluakin hyödyntävä ratkaisu on tietysti helpompi kuin koko nykyisen HKL:n metroverkon muuttaminen RHK-yhteensopivaksi. No, jos EU:n palveluasetusesitys menee läpi ja kuntaliitosta ei saada Helsingin seudulla aikaan, jotain tuollaista varmasti tietyt tahot säveltävätkin suunnitelmiin jotta edes nykyinen metroliikenne pysyy tarjouskilpailujen ulottumattomissa.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täälläkin on puhuttu kombivaihtoehdosta, eli kevyemmin toteutetusta radasta Espoon puolelle metron jatkeena.


Olen ihmetellyt, miten kombivaihtoehdon vuosittaisia liikennöintikustannuksia on YVA-raportissa saatu laskettua peräti 12 milj € perinteistä metroa korkeammiksi, jääden jopa bussiliikennettä kalliimmaksi, että se päättäjien mielestä "kannattaa jättää pois"?  En ymmärrä miten kombin liikennöinti voi olla kalliimpaa kuin pikaraitiotien, joka on vain 2,5 M€/v metroa kalliimpi. Raportissa on taulukoita ja kaavio jonka mukaan kombivaihtoehto edellyttäisi enemmän metrojunakilometrejä/vrk kuin pikaraitiotie. Tässä on täytynyt sattua jokin laskuvirhe,  koska kombinhan pitäisi vähentää metrojunaliikennettä ja pikaraitiotie lisätä pikkasen. 

Muutenkaan kombi ja pikaratikka erovat teknisesti toisistaan vain laiturikorkeuden osalta, kombivaunuja voisi lisäksi huoltaa metrovarikolla. Pikaraitiovaunuja varten joutusi rakentamaan oma varikko jonnekin jne, mutta kuitenkin kombin liikennöintikustannukset yksikköä kohti on arvioitu pikaraitiotietä kalliimmaksi. 

Kombiratkaisu on ollut alun perin minun suosikkini, koska se yhdistäisi metron nopeuden ja kätevyyden, ja olisi integroitavissa nykymetroon, ja samalla pienempien rakennuskustannuksiensa ansiosta voidaan verkosto samalla rahalla rakentaa laajemmaksi, mikä kylläkin vähentäisi liityntäliikenteen tarvetta. 




> Rakennettakoon vaikka mieluummin RHK:n sähkörataa Helsingin asemalta Kivenlahteen.


Rautatiepohjaisesta länsimetrosta esitetyt vaihtoehdot ovat lähinnä olleet pilke silmäkulmassa luonnosteltuja. Jos nyt tällaiseen ratkaisuuun päädyttäisiin, niin kannattaisi etsiä yhtymäkohtia myös kaukoliikenteen hoidon kanssa. Itse ehdotan että  Helsinginpäärautatieasema muutetaan läpiajettavaksi, niin että Linnunlaulun kohdalla alkaisi tunneli josta 4-6 raidetta johdetaan maan alle, ja rata kaartuisi nykyisen ratapihan alla länteen, niin että laiturit olisivat jossain Postitalon alla. Siitä rata jatkuisi 2-raiteisena länteen, ja ensimmäinen pysähdyspaikka olisi Lauttasaari, sitten Tapiola, Matinkylä jne, ja rata yhtyisi rantarataan jossain Kirkkonummen/Jorvaksen kohdalla. Yksi mahdollisuus olisi rakentaa myös silmukka rantaradalle, niin että junat olisivat palata sitä kautta Helsinkiin tai ilmalan varikolle. 

Rata mahdollistaisi länsisuunnan lähijunaliikenteen lisäksi myös läpiajettavan kaukojunaliikenteen niin että esim Turusta ajettaisiin Itä-Suomeen tai Pietariin suoria junia jotka vain pysähtyisivät Helsingissä. Helsingin aseman läpiajettavuus mahdollistaisi myös tilaa vievien maanpäälllisten laituriraiteiden vähentämisen, tai esim autopikajunien lastausaseman säilyttämisen Helsingin pääasemalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JMerlin

> millaiseksi ajatellaan koko seudun joukkoliikennekonseptia


No jonkun verranhan sitä on tietysti tutkittukin. Nämä YTV:n julkaisut ovat varmaan monille tuttuja, mutta kokoan tähän silti muutaman esimerkin:Poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen visio 2030 ja kehittämissuunnitelma vuosille 2005-2010, jossa mukana ovat myös bussit.Selvitys integroiduista raideliikennejärjestelmistä ja niiden soveltuvuudesta Helsingin seudulle, jossa avainsana on tietysti TramTrain.Raideliikenteen pitkän tähtäyksen visiot Helsingin seudulla, jossa hahmotellaan laajaa raideliikenteen verkkoa, eri skenaarioissa toteutettuna eri tekniikoilla.Tuon Poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen vision työnaikaiset dokumentit olivat mielenkiintoisia, mutta niitä ei valitettavasti enää löydy YTV:n sivuilta. Erityisesti _Poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen periaateratkaisujen ideointi_, jossa oli hahmoteltu metron ja kaupunkiratojen integroimista seuraaviksi linjoiksi:Vuosaari - Kamppi - Matinkylä.Mellunmäki - Kamppi - Pasila - Huopalahti - Espoo.Päärautatieasema - Lentoasema - päärautatieasema (Marja siinä muodossa kuin sitä tällä hetkellä suunnitellaan).Matinkylä - Kamppi - Hakaniemi - Pasila - Kerava.Tuolla ratkaisulla kaikki yhteydet Marjaa lukuunottamatta olisivat heilurilinjoja, kaikilla linjoilla pääsisi päärautatieasemalle, ja kaikilla yhtä lukuunottamatta pääsisi vaihdotta myös Pasilaan. Tekniikka pitäisi tietysti yhdistää, mihin tulee mieleen monta tapaa.

Kaupunkiratoja voisi muuttaa metroksi. Metroliikenne on nykyään junaliikennettä paljon halvempaa. Samalla sen palvelutaso on nykyään parempi. Esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäen asemalta lähtee ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella kolme junaa tunnissa suuntaansa, paitsi sunnuntaisin kaksi. (Eli mahdolliset väitteet kaupunki_radan_ tarjoamasta metromaisesta palvelusta ovat _valikoitua totuutta_.)

Metroratoja voisi muuttaa kaupunkiradoiksi. Tämä mahdollistaisi ratojen jatkamisen kaukana tulevaisuudessa esimerkiksi Vuosaaresta Porvooseen, Kivenlahdesta Kirkkonummelle ja Klaukkalasta Rajamäelle. Näin matkustajajunaliikenteelle saataisiin uusia reittivaihtoehtoja tai varareittejä.

Ratoja voisi muuttaa pikaraitioteiksi. Tämä mahdollistaisi nopeat runkoyhteydet sekä haaroitetut latvat, joilla saataisiin tehokkaita vaihdottomia yhteyksiä.

Kaluston voisi muuttaa sekä metro- että kaupunkiradalle sopivaksi - vai voisiko? Tätä aihetta lienee jo pureskeltu foorumilla pitkään. Sama koskenee TramTrainia.

(Edit: lisätty listoihin pompulat.)

----------


## JE

> Olen ihmetellyt, miten kombivaihtoehdon vuosittaisia liikennöintikustannuksia on YVA-raportissa saatu laskettua peräti 12 milj  perinteistä metroa korkeammiksi, jääden jopa bussiliikennettä kalliimmaksi, että se päättäjien mielestä "kannattaa jättää pois"?  En ymmärrä miten kombin liikennöinti voi olla kalliimpaa kuin pikaraitiotien, joka on vain 2,5 M/v metroa kalliimpi. Raportissa on taulukoita ja kaavio jonka mukaan kombivaihtoehto edellyttäisi enemmän metrojunakilometrejä/vrk kuin pikaraitiotie. Tässä on täytynyt sattua jokin laskuvirhe,  koska kombinhan pitäisi vähentää metrojunaliikennettä ja pikaraitiotie lisätä pikkasen.


Laskuvirhe? Annan yhden vihjeen. YVA perustuu politiikkaan, ei tosiasioihin. Jos tahdomme tietää jotain poliittisista mielialoista asian suhteen, YVA on hyvä lähde. Jos halutaan kuitenkin tietää jotain siitä, mikä ratkaisu tosiasioiden valossa on paras, YVA:n voi unohtaa suoralta kädeltä. YVA:n kombi perustuu käsittääkseni kombijunien tuomiseen metrotunneliin nykyisen toiminnan päälle, ja metrojunat liikennöisivät Vuosaareen ja Mellunmäkeen entiseen malliin. Tällainen kombivaihtoehto on kuolleena syntynyt ja YVA:ssa pelkkänä pelinappulana. Itse pidän silti kombivaihtoehdon etuja ylipäätään vähintäänkin kyseenalaisina, toteutettiin se sitten missä muodossa hyvänsä. Kombiratkaisu ei ole täysin yhteensopiva metron kanssa, se ei ole lainkaan yhteensopiva raitiotieverkon kanssa, ja lisäksi se ei juuri ratkaise liityntäliikennekysymystä, korkeiden laitureiden vuoksi, kuten tällä foorumilla viime kesänä tuli todettua muutaman kerran. Ja kyllä, asia voidaan ratkaista läppäaskelmin, mutta se vaihtoehto on poissuljettu jos esteetön joukkoliikenne on tavoite. Lisäksi kombikalusto ei välttämättä ole paljoakaan metrokalustoa joustavampaa. Esimerkiksi Rotterdamin kombivaunujen pienin sallittu kaarresäde on 150 m, kun jopa Variotram selviytyy 15 m kaarresäteestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laskuvirhe? Annan yhden vihjeen. YVA perustuu politiikkaan, ei tosiasioihin. Jos tahdomme tietää jotain poliittisista mielialoista asian suhteen, YVA on hyvä lähde. Jos halutaan kuitenkin tietää jotain siitä, mikä ratkaisu tosiasioiden valossa on paras, YVA:n voi unohtaa suoralta kädeltä.


Ymmärrän, että YVA:n tapa käsitellä matalalattia-pikaraitiotietä närkästyttää monia sen vaihtoehdon kannattajia. Osa perusteluista, miksi pikaraitiotietä ei voida tuoda lauttasaarta lähemmäs keskustaa ovat ihan järkeenkäypiä, mm matka-ajan pidentyminen katuajossa. Se selitys taas  että satamaradan kuilua ei saada käyttöön on politiikkaa, mutta nykysuuntausten vallitessa ei asiaa voida sivuuttaa.  Kombin osalta on voinut jollakin olla houkutus ujuttaa pieni laskuvirhe, niin se vaihtoehto lakkaa kiinnostamasta.




> YVA:n kombi perustuu käsittääkseni kombijunien tuomiseen metrotunneliin nykyisen toiminnan päälle, ja metrojunat liikennöisivät Vuosaareen ja Mellunmäkeen entiseen malliin. Tällainen kombivaihtoehto on kuolleena syntynyt ja YVA:ssa pelkkänä pelinappulana.


Näinhän se on. Kombin pitäisi liikennöidä Hakaniemeä kauemmaksi, ja osa metrovuoroista pitäisi voida korvata kombilla. Kombin ideahan olisi että metron rataan tai asemiin ei tehtäisi muutoksia. YVA:n laskelmissa on huomioitu kombin ja  myös pikaraitiotien osalta että kaikki vuorot ajettaisiin vain 250-matkustajaa vetävillä nivelvaunuyksiköillä, vaikka yksiköitä voi kytkeä yhteen ainakin kaksi tai ehkä kolmekin pidemmäksi junaksi, että saadaan sitä toivottua kapasiteettia ruuhka-ajaksi. 

Edullisimmillaan liikenne hoituisi niin että kombi liikennöisi kaikki Espoon ja Mellunmäen väliset metrovuorot, ja vanhat metrojunat pistettäisiin ajamaan vuoroja Vuosaaren ja Kampin, ja sieltä Töölön kautta Pasilaan, kun se pätkä olisi valmis. 




> Itse pidän silti kombivaihtoehdon etuja vähintäänkin kyseenalaisina, toteutettiin se sitten missä muodossa hyvänsä. Kombiratkaisu ei ole täysin yhteensopiva metron kanssa, se ei ole lainkaan yhteensopiva raitiotieverkon kanssa, ja lisäksi se ei juuri ratkaise liityntäliikennekysymystä, korkeiden laitureiden vuoksi, kuten tällä foorumilla viime kesänä tuli todettua muutaman kerran.


Niin, kombi ei ole yhteensopiva raitiotien kansssa, mutta onko sen pakko olla, jos Espoossa ei ole ainoatakaan raitiotiepätkää ennestään? Espoossa ei ole kovin monessa paikassa tiiviisti rakennettua korttelikaupunkia jonka takia korkeiden laitureiden rakentaminen olisi mahdotonta. Käytännössä ainoat niin tiiviit kaupunginosat ovat Tapiola, Matinkylä ja Olari, ja ne kombi voisi alittaa kevyessä cut-and-cover tyyppisessä tunnelissa. Koko Espoo on täynnä joutomaata taloryhmien välissä jonne metroa kevyempää kombi- tai pikaraitiotietä voi huoletta vetää maan päällä, ilman että täytyy katuliikennettä häiritä. Sekä kombi- että pikaraitiotie tulee vaatimaan liityntäliikennettä, aluksi enemmän ja myöhemmin vähemmän, koska rakentaminen tapahtuisi pätkittäin, ja koskaan ei tulla saamaan raideliikennettä korvaamaan kaikkia busseja. 




> Ja kyllä, asia voidaan ratkaista läppäaskelmin, mutta se vaihtoehto on poissuljettu jos esteetön joukkoliikenne on tavoite. Lisäksi kombikalusto ei välttämättä ole paljoakaan metrokalustoa joustavampaa. Esimerkiksi Rotterdamin kombivaunujen pienin sallittu kaarresäde on 150 m, kun jopa Variotram selviytyy 15 m kaarresäteestä.


Läppäaskelmia kombi tarvitsee vain nykyisillä metroasemilla pysähtyessään, jossa laiturin ja vaunun kyljen väliin jää n 20 cm rako.  Lattia ja laituri olisivat aina samassa tasossa. Rotterdamin vaunut edustavat 1980-luvun tekniikkaa, eivätkä ole kombivaunuja varsinaisessa mielessä. Jos vaunuyksikössä on useampi nivel kuin vain yksi, niin se kaartuu jyrkemmin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Läppäaskelmia kombi tarvitsee vain nykyisillä metroasemilla pysähtyessään, jossa laiturin ja vaunun kyljen väliin jää n 20 cm rako.  Lattia ja laituri olisivat aina samassa tasossa. Rotterdamin vaunut edustavat 1980-luvun tekniikkaa, eivätkä ole kombivaunuja varsinaisessa mielessä. Jos vaunuyksikössä on useampi nivel kuin vain yksi, niin se kaartuu jyrkemmin.


Läppäaskelmista vielä... tuo on tietysti totta että rakohan metroasemilla olisi, mutta se on ratkaistavissa. Tätä en kuitenkaan tarkoittanut. Ajatukseni risteili siinä, että kombin kevyemmilläkin osuuksilla ollaan, jos esteettömyys on vaatimuksena, sidottuja korkeisiin laitureihin, mikä tekee infrasta väistämättä kallista.

Rotterdamin kombijuna, ainakaan tämä uusin versio, ei ole mikään kaarreratojen ystävä. Se kaarresäde ei ihan 150 metriä ole, mutta 120 kuitenkin. On ehkä totta, ettei Rotterdamin laite ole "oikea" kombijuna, mutta sitten ei sellaista ole kyllä missään. Amsterdamin ratkaisu on pohjimmiltaan melko saman tyyppinen kuin Rotterdamin, Oslon järjestelmä on raskasmetro vaikka ajojohtoa paikoin käytetäänkin. Ja vaihtoehto on tietysti jälleen, että kehitellään Helsinkiä varten joustavampi kombivaunu mittatilaustyönä, riippuen tietysti siitä mikä on kaupungin halukkuus mittatilausratkaisuihin.

----------


## vompatti

> Esimerkiksi Rotterdamin kombivaunujen pienin sallittu kaarresäde on 150 m, kun jopa Variotram selviytyy 15 m kaarresäteestä.





> On ehkä totta, ettei Rotterdamin laite ole "oikea" kombijuna, mutta sitten ei sellaista ole kyllä missään.


Vaikka missään ei olisikaan kombijunia, niin niitä kyllä saa tilaamalla. Mutta miksi ostaa kombijuna, jos Variobahnin minimikaarresäde on paljon pienempi? Ostetaan Variobahneja leveäraiteisina ja ajetaan niillä sekä metro- että raitiotieradalla. Saksassa City Bahn Chemnitz ajaa matalalattiaisilla Variobahn-junilla rautatiellä nopeutta 80 km/h, joten Helsinki ei olisi ensimmäinen Vario-Duo-Tram-kaupunki.

----------


## JE

> Vaikka missään ei olisikaan kombijunia, niin niitä kyllä saa tilaamalla. Mutta miksi ostaa kombijuna, jos Variobahnin minimikaarresäde on paljon pienempi? Ostetaan Variobahneja leveäraiteisina ja ajetaan niillä sekä metro- että raitiotieradalla. Saksassa City Bahn Chemnitz ajaa matalalattiaisilla Variobahn-junilla rautatiellä nopeutta 80 km/h, joten Helsinki ei olisi ensimmäinen Vario-Duo-Tram-kaupunki.


On se hyvä että joku sentään jaksaa pilailla minunkin kustannuksellani.   :Rolling Eyes:  Se on aina yhtä hauskaa, ettei kukaan koskaan jaksa lukea niitä aiemmin kirjoitettuja viestejä. Eli pientä kertausta: Kyllä, mitä vain saa tilaamalla. Mutta minun nähdäkseni kannattaa _aivan oikeastikin_ miettiä, mitä kannattaa tilata. Variotramin Helsingin versio oli pohjimmiltaan ennen kokeilematon mittatilaustuote, ja niin olisi myös Helsinki-kelpoinen kombijuna. Vario-hankinta duoratkaisuna on minun mielestäni vähän liian huono idea, edes vitsinä. Voi olla että on tosikko mielipide, mutta en oikein muutenkaan osaa asiaa ilmaista. Leveäraide-Vario olisi ehkä onnistuneempi kuin nykyinen, mutta vaunutyypissä on silti tiettyjä piirteitä joiden vuoksi kombiradalle tai pikaraitiotielle kannattaisi miettiä aivan muita ratkaisuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rotterdamin kombijuna, ainakaan tämä uusin versio, ei ole mikään kaarreratojen ystävä.


Kiitos linkistä. Saman valmistajan toiselta sivulla  on Kölnin/Bonnin saman tuoteperheen Flexity Swift K5000 korkealattia-vaunu jonka kaarresäde on 25 m. Se on lyhyempi johtuen että on 2-vaunuinen, siinä missä Rotterdamin on 3-vaunuinen. Mutta voiko se selittäää eron kaarresäteissä? 

Huomasin muuten YVA:sta että vuoden 2030 liikennöintikustannuksia laskiessa ja ylipäänsä kaikkia ennusteita, että *oletuksena Jokeri-pikaraitiotie olisi myös valmiina*. Tämä lähtöoletus tekee ainakin pikaraitiotievaihtoehdon ja osittain myös kombin osalta Otaniemen ylimääräisen aikaa vievän lenkin turhaksi, eli matka-ajat Matinkylästä keskustaan olisivat huomattavasti lyhyemmät näissä vaihtoehdoissa kuin esitetyt, ja kilpailukykyisemmät bussin ja perinteisen metron kanssa. 

Pikaraitiotiehan voidaan laittaa haarautumaan Tapiolasta Otaniemeen ja jatkamaan Jokerina eteenpäin. Kombivaihtoehdon laskelmissa on täytynyt olla laskuvirhe tai tahallinen tulosten manipulointi, koska kombin ollessa liikenteessä v 2030 sekä metrojunien että pikaraitiovaunujen (siis ei kombivaunujen) tarve olisi suurempi kuin matalalattiapikaraitiotiessä!

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Kiitos linkistä. Saman valmistajan toiselta sivulla on Kölnin/Bonnin saman tuoteperheen Flexity Swift K5000 korkealattia-vaunu jonka kaarresäde on 25 m. Se on lyhyempi johtuen että on 2-vaunuinen, siinä missä Rotterdamin on 3-vaunuinen. Mutta voiko se selittäää eron kaarresäteissä?


Kölnin vaunu toki osoittaa sen, että Helsinki-kelpoinenkin kombivaunu on kehitettävissä, sen voin auliisti myöntää.

Mutta riippumatta siitä, otettaisiinko kombiradalle vaunumalli Flexity Swiftistä, Variotramista tai jostakin muualta, se ei silti muuta perusasioita. Liityntäliikenteen ongelmallisuudesta, korkeista laitureista tai kaksineuvoisuuden tuomista ongelmista ei yksinkertaisesti pääsisi eroon. En sano, että kombivaihtoehto on mahdoton, onhan se muodossa tai toisessa olemassa Hollannissakin. Ratkaisun mahdollisuus ei silti ole peruste joka tekisi siitä parhaan mahdollisen.

----------


## vompatti

> On se hyvä että joku sentään jaksaa pilailla minunkin kustannuksellani.   Se on aina yhtä hauskaa, ettei kukaan koskaan jaksa lukea niitä aiemmin kirjoitettuja viestejä.


Anteeksi, ei ollut tarkoitus pilailla kenenkään toisen kustannuksella. Voisin tosiaan jättää tämän espoolaisten viestiketjun rauhaan, kun en kuitenkaan jaksa lukea niitä aiemmin kirjoitettuja viestejä (vaikka niitä osaankin lainata).




> Variotramin Helsingin versio oli pohjimmiltaan ennen kokeilematon mittatilaustuote, ja niin olisi myös Helsinki-kelpoinen kombijuna.


Variobahnin nykyinen valmistaja on innostunut toimittamaan ennen kokeilemattomia mittatilaustuotteita, jopa yksittäiskappaleita. Kombi- tai duojunaan kannattavampaa kuitenkin olisi muuttaa metrorata raitiotieksi (mm. ajojohdin ja matalat laiturit).

----------


## JE

> Anteeksi, ei ollut tarkoitus pilailla kenenkään toisen kustannuksella. Voisin tosiaan jättää tämän espoolaisten viestiketjun rauhaan, kun en kuitenkaan jaksa lukea niitä aiemmin kirjoitettuja viestejä (vaikka niitä osaankin lainata).


Saat anteeksi. Mutta oikeastaan anteeksipyyntö on kyllä turha, itsehän tähän aiempien viestin sivuuttamiseen taidan kaikkein pahiten olla syyllinen.




> Kombi- tai duojunaan kannattavampaa kuitenkin olisi muuttaa metrorata raitiotieksi (mm. ajojohdin ja matalat laiturit).


Niin. Tuo on ihan aiheellinen kysymys. Kysymys on juuri siitä, onko nykyinen metro väistämättä saatava osaksi Espoon suunnan ratkaisua, vai kelpaako jokin muu malli. Jos kombivaihtoehtoon mennään, ajojohto koko matkalla lienee ainakin paikallaan - M200-junathan ovat sille muutettavissa. Ainoa kysymys tämän osalta liittyy lähinnä siihen, missä määrin mahdollisuuksien rajoissa nykyisten tunneleiden sähköistys on tunneleita korottamatta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ville O. Turunen
> 
> millaiseksi ajatellaan koko seudun joukkoliikennekonseptia
> 
> 
> No jonkun verranhan sitä on tietysti tutkittukin. Nämä YTV:n julkaisut ovat varmaan monille tuttuja, mutta kokoan tähän silti muutaman esimerkin:Poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen visio 2030 ja kehittämissuunnitelma vuosille 2005-2010, jossa mukana ovat myös bussit.Selvitys integroiduista raideliikennejärjestelmistä ja niiden soveltuvuudesta Helsingin seudulle, jossa avainsana on tietysti TramTrain.Raideliikenteen pitkän tähtäyksen visiot Helsingin seudulla, jossa hahmotellaan laajaa raideliikenteen verkkoa, eri skenaarioissa toteutettuna eri tekniikoilla.


No minulle nuo raportit olivat uusia ja mielenkiintoisia. Nuo ovat nähdäkseni esiselvityksiä, jollaisten pohjalta pitäisi tehdä varsinainen poliittisille päättäjille tarkoitettu selvitys selkeine vaihtoehtoineen, jonka jälkeen poliittisessa päätöksentekojärjestyksessä tulisi päättää pääkaupunkiseudun tuleva joukkoliikennemalli. Sinällään on hyvä huomata, että eivät virkamiehet mitään idiootteja ole, vaan esimerkiksi YTV:ssä kyllä nähdään kokonaisuus. 




> Kaupunkiratoja voisi muuttaa metroksi. Metroliikenne on nykyään junaliikennettä paljon halvempaa. Samalla sen palvelutaso on nykyään parempi. Esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäen asemalta lähtee ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella kolme junaa tunnissa suuntaansa, paitsi sunnuntaisin kaksi. (Eli mahdolliset väitteet kaupunki_radan_ tarjoamasta metromaisesta palvelusta ovat _valikoitua totuutta_.)
> 
> Metroratoja voisi muuttaa kaupunkiradoiksi. Tämä mahdollistaisi ratojen jatkamisen kaukana tulevaisuudessa esimerkiksi Vuosaaresta Porvooseen, Kivenlahdesta Kirkkonummelle ja Klaukkalasta Rajamäelle. Näin matkustajajunaliikenteelle saataisiin uusia reittivaihtoehtoja tai varareittejä.


Minusta näyttäisi järkevältä yhdistää nimenomaan kaupunkiradat ja metro yhdeksi raskaaksi raideliikennejärjestelmäksi, mitä luonnehtisi tiheä vuoroväli ja suuri kapasiteetti. Tämän järjestelmän vaikutusalue määrittäisi myös aika luontevasti pääkaupunkiseudulla sen alueen, jossa sijaitsisivat tiiveimmin rakennetut asuinalueet, toimistotornit, suuret areenat ja urheiluhallit, yleensäkin suurkaupunkimainen Helsinki. 




> Ratoja voisi muuttaa pikaraitioteiksi. Tämä mahdollistaisi nopeat runkoyhteydet sekä haaroitetut latvat, joilla saataisiin tehokkaita vaihdottomia yhteyksiä.


Leveäraiteista duo-kalustoa voitaisiin ajatella ja nimenomaan YTV-alueen ulkopuoliseen liikenteeseen. Järjestelmän varaan voitaisiin toteuttaa pienehköjä raitiotieverkkoja Uudenmaan pienempiin radanvarsikaupunkeihin ja rakentaa uusia 'esikaupunkiratoja' uusille asutusalueille, kuten Klaukkalaan. Varsinki, jos uudet radat Lohjan kautta Saloon ja Lentoaseman kautta Keravalle joskus toteutuvat, syntyy paljon vapaata ratakapasiteettia, joiden varaan voisi toteuttaa kokonaan uusia raideliikennejärjestelmiä. Helsingin päässä näitä vaunuja on tietysti vaikea jakaa rautatieverkolle, mutta toisaalta, jos Pisara toteutuu, rautatieasemalle pitäisi vapautua tilaa, minne nämä seudulliset duo-vaunut voisivat ajaa.




> Kaluston voisi muuttaa sekä metro- että kaupunkiradalle sopivaksi - vai voisiko? Tätä aihetta lienee jo pureskeltu foorumilla pitkään. Sama koskenee TramTrainia.


Joo, aiheesta on muistaakseni ihan oma säiekin. En nyt kuitenkaan jaksa etsiä sitä.

----------


## Kani

> Kansalaisten mielestä Helsingin metro on erittäin luotettava, toimiva, tehokas, trendikäs ja helppokäyttöinen liikennejärjestelmä ja liki kaikki metroon liittyvät kaukaisetkin assosiaatiot ovat positiivisia. Se vain on tällä tavalla. Tällä foorumilla esiintyvät vikinät metron jäykkyydestä ja vaikka mistä ovat tässä maailmassa hyttysen ininää Tyynen valtameren kuohuissa. Ei siinä mitään, sananvapaus koskee metrokriittisiäkin tahoja, mutta nämä tahot ovat jostain syystä pientäkin pienempi vähemmistö. Vähemmistöillä tulee olla oikeus kertoa mielipiteensä ja se on nyt tällä foorumilla kuultu. Ei varmaan kenenkään ole tarpeen toistaa itseään, joten nyt kaivattaisiin välillä jo jotain "uutta tietoa".


Päinvastoin: Helsingin virallinen metropropaganda ei ole koskaan tarjonnut mitään "uutta tietoa", sen sijaan kyllä tekstisi kaltaista lappusilmäistä ihailua yhtä järjestelmää kohtaan. Väite siitä, että metroon kriittisesti suhtautuvat olisivat joku mitätön vähemmistö on ainakin täysin perusteeton ja neuvostoliittolaista keskustelutekniikkaa. Samoin kuin se, ettei metroon liitettäisi "kaukaisiakaan" negatiivisia assosiaatioita. Sellaisia on monia, aivan yleisesti ja perustellusti: massalähiöt, pitkät liukuportaat, kolkot asemat, matkalippupinnarit, matkojen vaihdollisuus ja turvattomuuden tunne.

Suosittelen lappujen ottamista silmiltä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Suosittelen lappujen ottamista silmiltä.


Kiitos sitä samaa. Jos Helsingin metrossa nähtäisiin ihan oikeasti jotain negatiivista, niin se näkyisi tasan varmasti alaan liittyvässä kansalaiskeskustelussa. Tämän päivän maailmassa on niin paljon erilaisia mahdollisuuksia saada äänensä kuuluville, että ihan täysin varmasti luettelemasi "epäkohdat" nousisivat esille, mikäli sellaisia olisi oikeasti olemassa. Nyt niistä jaksaa hoilata esim. tässä foorumissa ehkä noin 4...5 käyttäjää - heistä jokainen yhtä ja samaa levyä pyörittämällä tuomatta esille mitään uutta.
Listaamistasi "epäkohdista" turvallisuus on ihan tosissaan sellainen asia, joka eniten saattaa askarruttaa metrokäyttäjiä. Siksi asiaan tulee suhtautua vakavuudella ja homma on hoidettava kuntoon kestäväksi valitulla tavalla, mikä se sitten lopulta onkin. Jostain syystä tuo turvallisuusaspekti näyttää unohtuvan juuri tämän palstan "ammattihoilaajilta"...   :Wink:

----------


## Kani

Siinä lienemme samaa mieltä, että tämä täällä jankkaaminen ei tuo enää juurikaan uutta asiaan. 

YVA-raportti, jolta odotettiin metrolle hyvin myönteisiä numeroita, osoittikin metron hyödyt varsin vaatimattomiksi ja haitatkin yllättävän laajoiksi. Jos poliitikot kuitenkin päättävät upottaa puoli miljardia tähän hankkeeseen, niin siitä vaan. Sitä vartenhan niitä veroja maksetaan. Itse kuulun niihin turhan inisijöihin, jotka sijoittaisivat rahat säästeliäämmin ja paremmin.

----------


## a__m

> Jos poliitikot kuitenkin päättävät upottaa puoli miljardia tähän hankkeeseen, niin siitä vaan. Sitä vartenhan niitä veroja maksetaan. Itse kuulun niihin turhan inisijöihin, jotka sijoittaisivat rahat säästeliäämmin ja paremmin.


Kaniseni, miten sijoittaisit rahat säästeliäämmin ja paremmin? Ole hyvä ja esitä argumenttisi tueksi jotain konkreettista, esim. suunnitelmia tai laskelmia, vaikkapa itsesi laatimia.

----------


## a__m

> Väite siitä, että metroon kriittisesti suhtautuvat olisivat joku mitätön vähemmistö on ainakin täysin perusteeton ja neuvostoliittolaista keskustelutekniikkaa. Samoin kuin se, ettei metroon liitettäisi "kaukaisiakaan" negatiivisia assosiaatioita. Sellaisia on monia, aivan yleisesti ja perustellusti: massalähiöt, pitkät liukuportaat, kolkot asemat, matkalippupinnarit, matkojen vaihdollisuus ja turvattomuuden tunne.
> 
> Suosittelen lappujen ottamista silmiltä.


Neuvostoliittolaista keskustelutekniikkaa? Mikäli metroa vastaan todella löytyy yhtenäinen vähemmistö tms. kansanliike, miksi se ei tuo ääntään sekä huoltaan metron epäkohdista esiin eri lehdistöissä, kaupungin hallintoelimissä (kuten pikaratikkauskovaiset) saatika mielenosoituksin? Ei muuta kun lössi metronvihaajia kasaan ja tukkimaan keskustan katuja.

Metroon liitettäväksi mainitsemasi "negatiiviset assosiaatiot" - massalähiöt, pitkät liukuportaat, kolkot asemat, matkalippupinnarit, matkojen vaihdollisuus ja turvattomuuden tunne ovat jo loppuun kulutettuja aiheita vastustaa metron rakentamista.

Massalähiöitä löytyy 60-70-lukujen asuntopolitiikkamme seurauksena muualtakin kuin metroradan varresta: itse asuin Jyväskylässä "massalähiössä" Keltinmäessä, jonne kuljettiin kyllä bussilla 27, mutta silti matkaan liittyi vaihdollisuutta, iltaisin turvattomuuden tunnetta sekä - ei toki kolkkoja asemia, mutta kolkkoja ja epäsiistejä pysäkkikatoksia, joita ei tuolloin vielä hoidettu juuri millään tavoin.

Entäpä eteläisessä Espoossa? Miten esimerkiksi Matinkylä ja Soukka eroavat millään tavoin itäisen Helsingin "massalähiöistä"? Sosiaalisia ongelmia molemmissa esiintyy myös poliisin tilastojen mukaan yhtä lailla - bussiliikenteestä huolimatta. Ja nykypolitiikalla joukkoliikenteellä sekä kaupunkirakenteen tiiviydellä ei juurikaan taida olla tekemistä keskenään.

Taikka Vantaankosken radan varsi? Tai päärata? Turvattomuuden tunnetta asemilla, vaihdollisuutta, kolkkoja ja epäsiistejä asemia. Eivät ole Ratahallintokeskuksen puolella asiat metroa paremmin.

On hienoa, mikäli joku tuntee saavansa äänensä kuuluviin toitottamalla samaa vanhaa metronvastustuslauluaan täällä kirjoitetussa muodossa. Enää puuttuu, että joku ilmoittaa muuttaneensa Espooseen Itä-Helsingistä metroa pakoon - kuten joku pariskunta muotoili sanansa HS:lle taannoisessa YVA-esittelytilaisuudessa.

Mutta säälikää meitä tavallisia matkustajia: kiertipä metro sitten Keilaniemen kautta tai ei, tai eksyipä Rastilasta kyytiin noussut spurgu (tai mikä kamalampaa: tummaihoinen) Matinkylään herättyään vasta pääteasemalla, minä kaipailen jo kovasti raideyhteyttä kakkosasuinsijoilleni epätäsmällisen ja myöhästelevän, liikenneturvattoman, jonottavan sekä ilmaa saastuttavan keinotekoisen tehokkaan bussiliikenteen sijaan.

----------


## late-

> Ole hyvä ja esitä argumenttisi tueksi jotain konkreettista, esim. suunnitelmia tai laskelmia, vaikkapa itsesi laatimia.


Vaatimuksesi on aika kova. Raideliikenteen suunnitelmien tekeminen on työlästä hommaa eikä kustannusten ja matkustajamäärien arviointiin tarvittavia tietoja ole yleisessä jakelussa.

Kuitenkin jotain kertoo se, että YVA:n metrosta puhdistettu pikaratikan hinta kilometriä kohden on alle kolmannes metron vastaavasta, vaikka rakentamisstandardi on melko raskas. Yksikkökoko on vastaavasti pienempi, joten liikennöintikuluja tulee lisää, mutta hoidettavaa asemainfrastruktuuria on vähemmän. Kohtuullisella päättelykyvyllä näistä voi kuitenkin arvioida, että metroa laajemmin vaihdotta palveleva järjestelmä olisi toteutettavissa selkeästi edullisemmin.

----------


## kuukanko

Pikaratikassa tulee tietysti lisäkustannukseksi yhteys Ruoholahdesta itään, mikä metrolla on jo olemassa. Parhaiten palveleva ratkaisu eli pikaratikan integrointi nykyiseen ratikkaverkkoon vaatisi remonttia niille ratikkaverkon osille, joille haluttaisiin linjoja Espoosta. Remonttien ja yhdysraiteiden kanssa pikaratikallekin tulisi jo aikamoinen aloitushinta, ennen kuin liityntäliikennettä vähentäviä haaroja päästään rakentamaan.

----------


## late-

> Parhaiten palveleva ratkaisu eli pikaratikan integrointi nykyiseen ratikkaverkkoon vaatisi remonttia niille ratikkaverkon osille, joille haluttaisiin linjoja Espoosta.


Minusta tuo on ainoa mielekäs metrosta riippumaton vaihtoehto. Uuden järjestelmän rakentaminen tyhjästä ei tarjoa riittävää palvelutasoa.

Remontti toisaalta rajoittuisi lähinnä pysäkkien pidentämiseen ja riittävien etuuksien varmistamiseen. Näistä jälkimmäinen tavoite on toivottavasti toteutumassa Helsingissä pääosin muutenkin. Pysäkit eivät aivan mahdottoman kalliita ratikoilla ole. Pidennyksiä ei myöskään välttämättä tarvita nykyisin kaksi vaunua vetäville pysäkeille.

On myös mahdollista päättää osa vuoroista keskustassa olevaan terminaaliin ainakin toistaiseksi ja johtaa osa valituille ratikkalinjoille, jotka voidaan valita muuntamisen helppouden perusteella.

Metroon mahdollisesti perustuvissa vaihtoehdossa eli erilaisissa kombeissa lähtisin kylmästi rakentamaan nyt metroa. Jos muutokset ovat tehtävissä inhimilliseen hintaan nykyiselle reilun 20 kilometrin linjalle ne tuskin ovat mahdottomia myöskään vajaan 35 kilometrin linjalla. Asiaan voitaisiin näissä skenaarioissa palata myöhemmin ja kehittää sillä aikaa raitioliikennettä muualla.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos kombia ajatellaan, niin mielestäni olisi parasta siinä tapauksessa odottaa nykyisen 100-sarjan kaluston vanhenemista ja uusimista. Tällöin koko metron kalusto voidaan uusia siten, että hankitaan kapeampaa ja ajojohtovirroitteista kalustoa ja käytetään sitä myös sillä kevyemmällä radalla. Eli ei olisi oikeastaan kombia vaan yhtenäinen kevyempi metro.

200-sarjan vaunuja on niin vähän, että niistä ei kannata liikaa murhetta kantaa. Kaupaksi niitä tuskin mihinkään saa leveyden takia.

----------


## Compact

> 200-sarjan vaunuja on niin vähän, että niistä ei kannata liikaa murhetta kantaa. Kaupaksi niitä tuskin mihinkään saa leveyden takia.


Jaahas... älkää nyt vielä suunnitelko niiden poismyyntiä. Ovat niin uusiakin.

Toisaalta voisihan ne myydä Oy Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto - Huvudstadregionens Tågpark Ab:lle työmaakopeiksi  :o

----------


## JE

late- :n kanssa olen samaa mieltä ratikkaintegraation suhteen. Jos Espoon suuntaan jotain rakenneltaisiin, Helsingissä linjoja kannattaisi yhdistää vain muihin pikalinjoihin. Vaikka liikennevaloetuisuuksia kuinka parannettaisiin, tavanomainen raitiolinja olisi Espooseen ulottuvan linjan osana helposti aikatauluja epävakauttava elementti. Lisäksi jos Espoon suunnalla vaunuleveydeksi otettaisiin suurempi kuin 2,3-2,4 metriä ja kalustoa ei ensi sijassa valittaisi mäki- ja kaarreominaisuuksien perusteella, monille Helsingin linjoille Espoo-kalustolla ei olisi asiaa ollenkaan. Espoon suunta sopisi parhaiten yhteen vasta suunnittelupöydällä olevien ratojen, Viiran ja Kruunuvuoribaanan pariksi.




> Jos kombia ajatellaan, niin mielestäni olisi parasta siinä tapauksessa odottaa nykyisen 100-sarjan kaluston vanhenemista ja uusimista. Tällöin koko metron kalusto voidaan uusia siten, että hankitaan kapeampaa ja ajojohtovirroitteista kalustoa ja käytetään sitä myös sillä kevyemmällä radalla. Eli ei olisi oikeastaan kombia vaan yhtenäinen kevyempi metro.


Näin. Metroverkko on sen verran suppea että se kannattaisi kyllä pitää yhtenä kokonaisuutena. Metron joustavoitus ja kevennys tuottaisi tiettyjä etuja, mutta on silti ratkaisevaa havaita näin syntyvän kierteen voivan olla loputon. Englannin Newcastlessahan on ratkaisu, joka on pikaraitiotie tai kevyt metro - ihan miten halutaan tulkita. Metrona sitä pidetään, vaunut ovat standardileveyttä 2,65 m ja ajojohdosta otetaan virtaa. Järjestelmä on meidän metromme ikiä, ja kaavailuja on esitetty laitureiden madaltamisesta eli muutoksesta selvästi raitiotien suuntaan, palvelutasosta tai nopeudesta toki tinkimättä. Eli: on mietittävä tarkoin, tahdotaanko Helsingin metro muuttaa joka kalustosukupolven myötä uuden näköiseksi, vai onko parempi etsiä yhteensopivuutta ratikkapuolelta. Alusta lähtien tyhjästä nyhjäistävää systeemiä Helsingin seutu tuskin ainakaan kaipaa.

M100-sarjan läsnäolo on se peruste, joka tehokkaimmin sulkee pois mahdollisuudet metron luonteen muuttamiselta. Olisi kiintoisaa tietää, kumpi maksaisi enemmän, nyt mitä ilmeisimmin toteutuva M100-sarjankin muutos automaattiajoon vai virranoton muutos ajojohtopohjaiseksi - olkoonkin ettei vaunuja sitä varten ole ennestään varustettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

En ole ehtinyt eräiltä velvollisuuksiltani lukea pitkää Kombikeskustelua. Mutta tässä pieni osoitus siitä, ettei Kombinkaan kanssa ole haluttu etsiä toimivaa integraatiota, vaan ainoastaan keinoa tyrmätä Kombikin.

Jos ajatellaan sekä kustannuksia että itämetron kuormituksia, Hakaniemi ei ole suinkaan mikään säteittäislinjan välipääteasema. Hakaniemessä metron kuorma on jo laskemassa aamuruuhkassa kaupungin suuntaan. Mutta kuitenkin esitetty Kombijärjestely lisää radan kapasiteettia tästä länteen.

Kombin pääteasema tulee sijoittaa sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa matkustajakysyntä vielä kasvaa, koska Kombi + metro -osuudella kerran on pelkän metron osuutta suurempi kapasiteetti. Ja tällainen asema on Herttoniemi.

Olen matkustellessa katsellut, että pelkällä metrollakin olisi älykästä, jos junatarjontaa voisi lisätä Herttoniemestä. Kombihan olisi siihen oivallinen. Se olisi myös keino tasata Espoon raiteen ja itäsuunnan epätasapainoa.

Täyspitkä Kombijuna voisi olla 750 hlö, kun metrojuna on 1200. Junakapasiteeteista muodostuu suhde Kombi = 62 % metro. 6 min Kombivuoroväli Espoossa tarkoittaisi 7500 hlö kapasiteetta. Jos itämetro puolestaan ajaisi myös 6 min vuorovälillä, sillä olisi 12.000 hlö:n tuntikapasiteetti. Välillä Herttoniemi - Ruoholahti olisi 19.500 hlö:n tarjonta ja 3 min vuoroväli. Nykytarjonta on 18.000 ja 4 min vuoroväli.

Siis mitä? Tässä on ratkaistu idän ja lännen kysynnän epätasapainoon. Koko radan huippukysyntä on tyydytetty (sehän on nyt Kulosaaren sillalla 11.500), ja vuoroväli on keskustassa tiuhempi kuin nykyään. Samalla on säästetty 240 Me rahaa länsimetron rakentamisessa. Lisäksi säästetään 6,5 Me sillä, että kääntöraiteeksi rakennetaan Herttoniemeen raide linjaraiteiden väliin, eikä louhita Hakaniemessä.

Liikennöintikuluja en jaksa nyt laskea. Tiedän kyllä, että ne tulevat halvemmiksi kuin muut ratkaisut, koska tässä tarjonta vastaa parhaiten kysyntää.

Jos siis olisi haluttu selvittää mahdollisimman hyviä vaihtoehtoisia ratkaisuja, tämä olisi ollut se Kombi, jota olisi tutkittu.

Itse en äänestä tätäkään, mutta Raineria vasmasti tällä ilahdutan - en siis olekaan niin paha. ;-) Tämä on tällainen "evoluutioteoria", joka pelastaa niiden kunnian, jotka kokevat kunniansa menettävänsä. Eli saadaan metro Espooseen, mutta se voidaan rakentaa niin, että siellä voidaan ajaa myös nykyaikaisella matalalattiakalustolla. Ja yksittäinen metrorata on laajennettavissa haaroitetuksi vaihdottomaksi järjestelmäksi.

Espoossahan voidaan tehdä vaikka 2-korkeuden laitureita, kuten Saksassa niin monessa paikassa. Matalalattiainen Jokeri voidaan yhdistää tähän. Ja kun Kombeissa on klaffiportaat, niillä voi ajaa - joskin esteellisinä - myös vaikka Jokeria ja muita uusia matalan laiturin linjoja. Vain epäsopivat vanhat metrojunat ovat yhteensopimattomia ja vanhaan rataansa sidottuja.

Ja se evoluutio? No kun 100-sarjasta hankkiudutaan eroon, korjataan vanha metrorata kuukauden kesäseisokilla, jolloin nostetaan asemilla kiskoa 65 senttiä ja otetaan käyttöön ennakolta asennettu ilmajohto. 100-sarja korvautuu uusilla matalalattiaisilla Kombeilla. 200-sarja myydään pois, vaikka Ahvenanmaalle Maarianhaminan ilmaiseen metroliikenteeseen.   :Laughing:  Vanhat kombit pyörivät aikansa ruuhkajunissa ja muina varavaunuina.

Antero

PS: Ai niin. Ja idässä alkaa haararatojen teko liityntälinjoja korvaamaan. Kansa riemuitsee ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö nousee joka vuosi 10 %.

PS 2: Juu, ja vielä yksi ajatus. Saksassahan ollaan meitä semmoinen 20 vuotta edellä näissä asioissa, joten sieltä liukenee kohta läjäpäin 2,65 leveitä Stadtbahn-B -vaunuja. Ostetaan niitä tänne, ja tehdään niistä ne Kombit. Suomalaiselle teollisuudelle tulee töitä. Talgo vaihtaa pehmustettuihin penkkeihin (espoolaisten ei tarvi istua kovamuovipenkeillä) uudet plyysit ja Tampella leventää telit ja asentaa niihin virroitinkengät. ABB:n pojat väsää vaihtokytkimen. Taas säästyy rahaa, ja Kombit vanheneekin yhtä aikaa 100-sarjan kanssa. Siten saadaan evoluutio kiertämään puoli sukupolvea nopeammin eli metrorata matalaksi ja ilmajohdolle jo 25 vuoden päästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pikaratikassa tulee tietysti lisäkustannukseksi yhteys Ruoholahdesta itään, mikä metrolla on jo olemassa.


Olet täysin oikeassa. Metrolla on lisäksi olemassa vaunujen säilytyshalli (tilaa toki rajallisesti) sekä korjaamo. Lisäksi tietty osa tarvittavasta vaunukalustosta liikenteen laajentamiseen länsisuuntaan Matinkylään asti on valmiiksi olemassa.
Ratikkapohjainen vaihtoehto on tässä mielessä vähän huonoissa lähtökuopissa, vaikkakin väylä- ja asema- / pysäkki-infrastruktuurin osalta sillä onkin merkittävät etunsa. Pikaratikan etu on myös se, että järjestelmä voidaan linjata ja haaroittaa metroa joustavammin keskeisimmille kerrostaloalueille ja hieman enemmän on mahdollista korvata (tuotantokustannuksiltaan kallista) bussiliikennettä Espoon puolella. 
Nyt pitäisi pystyä laskemaan se, mikä järjestelmävaihtoehto olisi kokonaisvuosikustannuksiltaan edullisin. Lisäksi pitäisi esittää myös laskelmat, mikä vaihtoehdoista mahdollistaa yhdyskuntataloudellisesti kestävimmän kokonaisuuden ottaen huomioon maankäytön tehokkuuden hyödyntämisestä saatavat edut esimerkiksi erilaisen kunnallistekniikan rakentamisen ja ylläpidon aiheuttamissa kustannuksissa uusille asutusalueille sekä kokonaisenergian kulutus jne. Maankäytön tiivistämisen mukana tuomat edut saadaan myös monessa muussakin momentissa, kuten koulujen, terveydenhuoltopalveluiden jne. sijouttuessa esim. keskitetysti metroasemien lähelle tiivistetyille uusille alueille. Kevyemmissä vaihtoehdoissa maankäyttö hajautuu ja tämän aiheuttamat välilliset ja välittömät lisäkustannukset käyvät paljon kalliimmiksi kuin liikennejärjestelmiin suoraan liittyvissä laskelmissa ilmenee. Vain liikennejärjestelmän itsensä kustannusten laskeminen ja huomioon ottaminen on vain yksi - ja erityisesti sangen yksipuolinen - tapa analysoida erittäin isoja yhdyskuntataloudellisia kysymyksiä.

----------


## late-

> Kombin pääteasema tulee sijoittaa sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa matkustajakysyntä vielä kasvaa, koska Kombi + metro -osuudella kerran on pelkän metron osuutta suurempi kapasiteetti. Ja tällainen asema on Herttoniemi.


Tämä on tosiaan liikenneteknisesti itsestään selvää. Piruuden puitteissa voisi jopa laskea tämän vaihtoehdon liikennöintikulut sormiharjoituksena. Tarvittavat tiedot taitavat olla YVA:ssa.




> Täyspitkä Kombijuna voisi olla 750 hlö, kun metrojuna on 1200.


YVA näyttäisi laskevan, että kombi on 3*30 metrin ratikkaa vastaava kulkine eli kokonaiskapasiteetti on noin 650 (mitoituksessa 450).  Voi olla, että 2,65 metriä leveään korkealattiaiseen (tasalattiaiseen) vaunuun pitäisi mahtua hieman enemmänkin kansaa.




> Itse en äänestä tätäkään


Minä toisaalta pidän tätä melko todennäköisenä vaihtoehtona ennemmin tai myöhemmin, jos pikaratikka on liian kova pala. Voi olla, että Matinkylään mennään tasan nykyisten nuottien mukaan, mutta Sipooseen ja Matinkylästä länteen S-bahnia lähestyvä vaihtoehto olisi kilpailukykyisempi. Sen jälkeen ei ole enää mahdotonta, että joskus evoluutio vie edelleen mataliin laitureihinkin.

Oikeastaan näen tämän kohtuullisen toimivana seudullisena kompromissina. Helsingilläkin on tähän jo jotain valmiutta. Muuten ei M200 olisi saanut varausta kattovirroitukselle ja hankinnan yhteydessä olisi väläytelty jyrkempiä kaarresäteitä.

----------


## late-

> Täyspitkä Kombijuna voisi olla 750 hlö, kun metrojuna on 1200. Junakapasiteeteista muodostuu suhde Kombi = 62 % metro. 6 min Kombivuoroväli Espoossa tarkoittaisi 7500 hlö kapasiteetta. Jos itämetro puolestaan ajaisi myös 6 min vuorovälillä, sillä olisi 12.000 hlö:n tuntikapasiteetti. Välillä Herttoniemi - Ruoholahti olisi 19.500 hlö:n tarjonta ja 3 min vuoroväli. Nykytarjonta on 18.000 ja 4 min vuoroväli.


Tuossa jää toisaalta Itäpään haaroille hankalahko 12 minuutin vuoroväli. Olisi ehkä järkevämpää tutkia itämetrolle ja kombille 5 minuutin vuoroväliä. Itäpään haarojen vuoroväli on silloin 10 minuuttia. Kapasiteetiksi saadaan metron omalla osuudella 14400 henkilöä ja kombilla 650 (YVA) mukaan laskien 7800 henkilöä. Tiheimmällä välillä on silloin 22 200 henkilön tarjonta ja 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli.

YVA:ssa kombivaihtoehdossa on ihan posketon liikennöinti. Kombi itsessään kulkee 3 minuutin välein täyspitkänä eli 13 000 kapasiteetilla ja lisäksi metrolla on hurjimmalla osuudella myös 3 minuutin väli täyspitkänä yli 24 000 matkustajan kapasiteetti. Kokonaiskapasiteetti on ällistyttävät 37 000 matkustajaa tunnissa yhteisosuudella. Se on vastaava kuin Lontooseen suunnitellun massiivisen Crossrail-tunnelin odotettu suuntakuorma ruuhkassa.

YVA:n vaihtoehdossa 0+ metro ajaa 2,5 minuutin välein 2 yksiköllä eli kapasiteetti on 19 200 matkustajaa. Se lienee referenssinä hyvä.

Kombihan voi ajaa halutun palvelutason mukaan joko Herttoniemeen tai Itäkeskukseen. Itäkeskuksessa saattaa olla jopa mahdollista kääntää kombi nykyisellä ylimääräisellä raiteella tai Herttoniemeen päättyvä kombi varikon raiteisiin liittyvillä apuraiteilla ilman mainittavia lisäinvestointeja. En nyt muista järjestelyjä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> YVA:ssa kombivaihtoehdossa on ihan posketon liikennöinti. Kombi itsessään kulkee 3 minuutin välein täyspitkänä eli 13 000 kapasiteetilla ja lisäksi metrolla on hurjimmalla osuudella myös 3 minuutin väli täyspitkänä yli 24 000 matkustajan kapasiteetti. Kokonaiskapasiteetti on ällistyttävät 37 000 matkustajaa tunnissa yhteisosuudella


Tuon olen huomannut kanssa. Tällä tavalla manipuloiden kombin liikennöintikustannukset on saatu 0-vaihtoehtoa korkeammaksi. Todellisuudessa kombin liikennöintikustannukset tippuisivat lähemmäs pikaraitiotien tasoa jos laskelmissa huomioitaisiin sama kapasiteettitarve kuin metro- ja bussivaihtoehdoissa. 




> Kombihan voi ajaa halutun palvelutason mukaan joko Herttoniemeen tai Itäkeskukseen. Itäkeskuksessa saattaa olla jopa mahdollista kääntää kombi nykyisellä ylimääräisellä raiteella tai Herttoniemeen päättyvä kombi varikon raiteisiin liittyvillä apuraiteilla ilman mainittavia lisäinvestointeja. En nyt muista järjestelyjä.


Itsellänikin tuli mieleen että kombin pääteasema idässä voisi olla Itäkeskus, jossa on valmis seisontaraide, ja metron pääteasema lännessä Kamppi, jossa on valmis kääntöraide, ja metroahan voi jatkaa Kampista Töölön ja Meilahden sunntaan, niin metrovaunuja ei jää työttömäksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Kaniseni, miten sijoittaisit rahat säästeliäämmin ja paremmin? Ole hyvä ja esitä argumenttisi tueksi jotain konkreettista, esim. suunnitelmia tai laskelmia, vaikkapa itsesi laatimia.


Tuossa edellä syntyikin jo aiheesta hyvä keskustelu, joten ei tarvinnut henkilökohtaisesti ryhtyä toimeen ollenkaan, mutta yhdyn siis edellisiin puhujiin - hyviä vaihtoehtoja on yvassa ja paremmaksi muuttuvat, kunhan saavat oikeudenmukaisen kohtelun laskutekniikassa.

Tämä siis, mikäli Etelä-Espoon suunta hyvin toimivana ylipäätään tarvitsee massiivisia investointeja. Suurin tyytymättömyys joukkoliikenteeseen on muualla.

----------


## late-

> Liikennöintikuluja en jaksa nyt laskea.


Minulla työpäivä koostuu tänään palvelimen vahtimisesta kello 6-19, joten tässähän oli aikaa. Aloitin siirtämällä YVA:n kaikkien vaihtoehtojen luvut Exceliin. Saan noin 100 000 euron tarkkuudella samat luvut, joten kaavat lienevät kunnossa. Sitten pidensin metron ja kombin vuorovälit kolmesta viiteen minuuttiin ja jatkoin kombin Herttoniemeen. Tässä joudutaan hieman arvioinnin puolelle, joten yritin valita varmoja arvoja.

Purin YVA:n kombin ja metron huipputunnin kalustomäärät juniksi jakamalla kolmella. Siitä laskin vuorovälillä kierron. Sen jälkeen oletin, että kombi ajaa Hakaniemi-Herttoniemi 8 minuutissa. Metrolle ilmoitetaan nyt 7 minuuttia matkustajille, joten kyseessä on varman päälle arviointi. Kääntöajat eivät muutu pidentämisestä. Tästä laskin kalustomäärän takaisin päin uudella vuorovälillä ja kombin osalta uudella kiertoajalla (metrolla ei muutu):

Metro: 63 yksikköä / 3 yks =21 junaa * 3 min = 63 min kierto / 5 min = 12,6 = 13 junaa * 3 vp = 39 yksikköä.

Kombi: 51 yksikköä / 3 osaa = 17 junaa * 3 min = 51 min kierto + 8 min = 59 min kierto / 5 min = 11,2 = 12 junaa * 3 osaa = 36 yksikköä.

Tässä kohtaa tietysti oivalsin, että junatunnit = junamäärät ruuhkassa ja päivällä. Vuorovälihän päivällä on sama. Yksiköitä pätkitään.

Tästähän sitten lasketaan vielä kilometrit. Menetelmätarkistuksena jaoin kombivaihtoehdot metrokilometrit 3*21*2:lla ja sain kuin sainkin suunnilleen nykyisen metroradan pituuden.

Metrolle tulos on silloin (2032 / 21) * 13 = 1260 ruuhkassa. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella kerrotaan 3/2:lla lyhyemmille junille ja sadaan 840. Pyöristykset ylöspäin.

Kombille lasketaan ensin radan pituus eli 1948 / (3*17*2) = 19,1. Sikäli hauska lukema, että SRS:n raidekaavion ja YVA:n ratapituuksien summa on 3,17 + 2,4 + 6,7 + 4,3 = 16,57. Kääntöraiteita ei ole mukana, mutta eipä ole metrollakaan, nehän eivät ole linjalla. SRS:n raidekaavion mukaan Herttoniemeen on 5,32 km. Lasken alla sekä YVA:n ratapituuteen summaamalla että oikeaksi luulemallani pituudella.

Ratapituusvaihtoehdot ovat siten 24,42 (yva) ja 21,89 (oma). Vastaavat vaunukilometrit ovat ruuhkassa 1760 ja 1580 pyöristäen ylös tasaviiteen. Ruuhkat taas kertomalla kahdella kolmasosalla ja vastaavasti pyöristäen.

Pikaratikoiden ja lähijunien tarpeen pidin ennallaan.

Näin laskien ratkaisu on 11,92 tai 12,19 miljoonaa edullisempi kuin nollavaihtoehto, kun metron vastaava luku on näin laskien 10,56.

Yhtenä ongelmana jää tosin yli metrojunia, joilla ei tee mitään. Jos metrovaunupareja on nyt 54 ja niillä ajatellaan ajettavan 50 yksikön metroa ilman hukkaa YVA:ssa, voidaan olettaa, että nyt poistettaisiin pian nokkajunat ja jäisi 51 vaunuparia, joista 47 "tehollisia". Silloin 47-39=8 vaunuparia jää yli. Niiden päivähinta on noin 2,06 miljoonaa vuodessa. Jos peruskorjauksen jättäisi nyt väliin, menetys ei olisi valtaisa.

Luultavasti olen tehnyt häpeällisiä huolimattomuusvirheitä herättyäni tänään viideltä aamulla, mutta vapaasti saa korjata.

EDIT: Löysin heti yhden virheen taulukoistani. Nyt tuli edullisempaa. Merkkasin ensin vahingossa junatunnit vaunutunteina.

EDIT2: Muutama kirjoitusvirhe pois ja lauserakenteita selvennetty.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kombi: 51 yksikköä / 3 osaa = 17 junaa * 3 min = 51 min kierto + 8 min = 59 min kierto / 5 min = 11,2 = 12 junaa * 3 osaa = 36 yksikköä.


Laskitko siis sen mukaan että kombiyksiköitä pitää olla 51 kuten YVA:n laskelmissa, vai riittääkö esim reilu 40 aluksi? 

Voidaan myös ajatella että ylimääräiset metrojunat tarvitaan Töölön-Pasilan metrossa, kun se valmistuu. Jos länsimetroa päästään ajamaan v kuitenkin vasta 2015 paikkeilla, niin arvioin että Pasilan metro valmistuisi samaan aikaan jos sitä rakennettaisiin siinä sivussa, vai onko se liian iso paukku Helsingille?  

Joka tapauksessa pitäisi YVA:n laatijoille lähettää jokin huomautus, että heidän kombivaihtoehdon liikennöintikustannukset on laskettu pahasti yläkanttiin (tai muidan vaihtoehtojen alakanttiin) 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Alunperin kirjoittanut late-
> 
> Kombi: 51 yksikköä / 3 osaa = 17 junaa * 3 min = 51 min kierto + 8 min = 59 min kierto / 5 min = 11,2 = 12 junaa * 3 osaa = 36 yksikköä.
> 
> 
> Laskitko siis sen mukaan että kombiyksiköitä pitää olla 51 kuten YVA:n laskelmissa, vai riittääkö esim reilu 40 aluksi?


Tuossa yllä teen korjauslaskelman, jonka tulos on 36 yksikköä.

Eli YVA:n 51 yksikköä 3 yksikön junina tuottaa 17 junaa ruuhkatunnissa (kuten siellä onkin junatunteina alla). Jos vuoroväli on 3 minuuttia, 17*3=51 minuutissa sama juna lähtee uudelleen eli linjan kiertoaika on 51 minuuttia. Lisään siihen 8 minuuttia radan pidennystä Hakaniemestä Herttoniemeen, jolloin tulee 59 minuuttia. Sitten jaan sen 5 minuutin vuorovälillä, jolloin selviää, että tarvitaan 12 junaa. 3*12=36 yksikköä.

Tämä laskelma ei ole aivan millin päälle, koska alkuperäiseen kiertoaikaan sisältyy oletus jostain tehokkuudesta päädyn käännöissä. Sama tehokkuus ei välttämättä toteudu uudella vuorovälillä riippuen linjan ajoajasta (eli osuuko paluuvuoro heti perään vai ei). Kuitenkin 12*5=60 min eli kierto saa heikentyä peräti 9 minuuttia Hakaniemeen päättyvästä ennen kuin tästä tulee ongelma. Siinä on 2 minuuttia pelivaraa junaa ja suuntaa kohden puhtaan ajoajan lisäksi, joten marginaali lienee riittävä ainakin suuruusluokan arviointiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa yllä teen korjauslaskelman, jonka tulos on 36 yksikköä.


Tuohon 36 yhtaikaan liikenteessä olevaan kombiyksikköön pääsin minäkin päässä laskelmalla, kun oletin että vuoroväli on 5 minuuttia ja sama vaunu ehtii tehdä tunnissa edestakaisen keikan. Niillä oletuksilla, jos kolmen yksikön kombijunan enimmäismatkustajamäärä on n 600, (Bombardierin sivujen mukaan 540), kombi pystyisi hoitamaan nykyisen bussiliikenteen, jonka kapasiteetti on  100 lähtöä / tunti * 60-70 matkustajaa. 

Nyt on enää kysymys siitä, että kun eletään vuotta 2030 tai 2040, ja kun kombin suosio on tietenkin ollut niin räjähdysmäinen, kun kaikki kombiradan varren asukkaat sekä vähän kauempaakin tulevat ovat jättäneet autonsa kotiin  :P, niin riittääkö kombin kapasiteetti enää? Jos vuoroväliä lisätään, niin voidaan joutua jopa vähentämään metron vuorovälejä tunnelissa, ellei sitten ryhdytä ajamaan esim Mellunmäkeen pelkästään kombijunilla metron sijaan. Osaako joku sanoa mikä on metron pienin mahdollinen vuoroväli ilman automatisointia? Voiko kombijunan kapasiteettia lisätä kytkemällä esim 4 yksikköä yhteen? 

Kombin paras puoli olisi ilman muuta se, että Espoossa voitaisiin metroradan hinnalla pidentää rataa Kivenlahden suuntaan tai rakentaa toinen haara Olarin kautta uudelle Suurpellon alueelle. Kokonaan uuteen kaupunginosaan vietynä se herättäisi paljon enemmän myönteisensävyistä kiinnostusta kuin metron vetäminen 30-50 vuotta sitten rakennettuihin kaupunginosiin, kuten ollaan huomattu. Ei pidä myöskään unohtaa Sipoon suuntaa, jos sinne aletaan joskus rakentamaan, niin kombi voisi jatkaa sinne Mellunmäestä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Niillä oletuksilla, jos kolmen yksikön kombijunan enimmäismatkustajamäärä on n 600, (Bombardierin sivujen mukaan 540), kombi pystyisi hoitamaan nykyisen bussiliikenteen, jonka kapasiteetti on  100 lähtöä / tunti * 60-70 matkustajaa.


Minkäs mallin kapasiteettia käytit? YVA:ssa kombin mitoituskapasiteetti on 150*3=450. Mitoituskapasiteetti lasketaan täällä yleensä 70% mukaan, mutta metrosta käsin laskien YVA:ssa taitaa olla käytössä 80%. Eli kokonaiskapasiteetti YVA:ssa on joko 450/0,7=640 tai 450/0,8=560.

Henkilökohtaisesti sanoisin, että kokokonaiskapasiteetti on yli 600 matkustajaa, sillä 200 matkustajaa 2,65 leveässä 30 metrin yksikössä on helppoa.

12*600=7200. Pitäisi riittää YVA:n maksimikuormien ylittämiseen.




> Jos vuoroväliä lisätään, niin voidaan joutua jopa vähentämään metron vuorovälejä tunnelissa, ellei sitten ryhdytä ajamaan esim Mellunmäkeen pelkästään kombijunilla metron sijaan. Osaako joku sanoa mikä on metron pienin mahdollinen vuoroväli ilman automatisointia? Voiko kombijunan kapasiteettia lisätä kytkemällä esim 4 yksikköä yhteen?


YVA:ssahan metron ja kombin ydistetty vuoroväli on 1,5 minuuttia, joten eipä tuossa vielä hätää. Käytännössä se lienee epärealistisen tiukka. Helsingin metron nykyisille asemille mahtuu neliyksikköinen kombi, joka vastaa kaksiyksikköistä metroa. Pinnalla 90 metrin laituri lienee jo riittävä hirvitys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minkäs mallin kapasiteettia käytit? YVA:ssa kombin mitoituskapasiteetti on 150*3=450. Mitoituskapasiteetti lasketaan täällä yleensä 70% mukaan, mutta metrosta käsin laskien YVA:ssa taitaa olla käytössä 80%. Eli kokonaiskapasiteetti YVA:ssa on joko 450/0,7=640 tai 450/0,8=560.


En minkään mallin, vaan valmistajan ilmoittaman matkustajamäärän mukaan, joka on Flexity K5000-vaunulla 62 istuvaa ja 115 seisovaa, eli 177. 

M200-metrovaunuparilla vastaava luku on valmistajan mukaan 112 istuvaa ja 249 seisovaa. 

Kaksi metrovaunuparia vastaa kapasiteetiltaan n neljää kombiyksikköä. 

Pituutta metrovaunuparilla on siis 44 m ja K5000:lla 28 m. Pituudeltaan neljä kombivaunuyksikköä vastaa lähes kolmea metrovaunuparia. 

Voi olla että vähentämällä ovien määrää tai lisäämällä väliin ohjaamottomia välipaloja saataisiin kombivaunuun enemmän matkustajia ilman että matkustusmukavuus kärsii. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Tarvitaanhan varayksiköitäkin jonkin verran, joten en näe ongelmana noita "ylimääräisiä" metrojunia. Vai laskitko jo varavaunut mukaan?

Tuo uusi kombitulos on niin tärkeä asia, että siitä olisi ilman muuta tehtävä lausunto Ympäristökeskukseen. Mukaan tietysti laskelmat siten, että he siellä asian yksinkertaisesti ymmärtävät.

Jos Espoo valitsisi kombin, he saisivat metrovaihtoehdon edut (siis jatkoyhteys Helsinginniemen ali itään) pikaratikan hinnalla ja samoin myös pikaratikan edut (pikaratikan voi haaroittaa ja päästä eroon liityntäbusseista, mikä nopeuttaa matkantekoa).

----------


## late-

> En minkään mallin, vaan valmistajan ilmoittaman matkustajamäärän mukaan, joka on Flexity K5000-vaunulla 62 istuvaa ja 115 seisovaa, eli 177.


Tarkoitin siis vaunumallia. Mielenkiintoisen alhainen luku. Kölnin vastaavilla matalilla vaunuilla paikkamäärät ovat 186 ja 183. Tämä vähäinen ero selittynee K5000:n taittoaskelmilla.

Tukholman vastaava matalalattiainen A32 on 29,7 metriä pitkä ja luvut ovat 78+106=184. Lontoossa Croydon tramlinkin versio on puolestaan 30,1, mutta luvut ovatkin 70+138=208.

Nuo ovat siis kaikki teknisesti joksenkin vastaavia Flexity Swiftejä, joskin vain K5000 on korkealattiainen. Eroa on vain keskitelin rakenteessa ja lattian korkeudessa. En kuitenkaan keksi mitään syytä olettaa matalan lattian tuovan lisää paikkoja. Paikat myös väitetään lasketun kaikissa tapauksissa säännöllä 4 seisomapaikkaa / neliö.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tukholman vastaava matalalattiainen A32 on 29,7 metriä pitkä ja luvut ovat 78+106=184. Lontoossa Croydon tramlinkin versio on puolestaan 30,1, mutta luvut ovatkin 70+138=208.


Olipas mukavaa lukea Laten laskelmia! Yleensä on aina saanut laskea itse.

Siis yhteenvetona: Herttoniemeen ulottuva Kombi säästää liikennöintikuluja noin 12 Me. Ylimääräisiä metrojunia jää muutama, mutta metrolla on käytännössä tainnut olla 5 % varakalustosuhde.

Olen pitänyt pientä tilastoa maailman vaunuista. Junan kapasiteettia voi tarkastella myös pituuden mukaan:

M200 8,4 hlö/m
Nr2 7,0 hlö/m
Vario 5,53 hlö/m
Karlsruhe GT100/D 6,1 hlö/m
Eurotram Strasbourg v-94 8,3 hlö/m
Citadis Strasbourg v-05 8,9 hlö/m
A32 7,1 hlö/m

GT100/D on pitkän matkan vaunu, joka ajaa nykyään yli 150 km:n linjaa. Strasbourgin vaunut ovat 2,4 metriä leveitä, mutta oikein tehdyn rataratkaisun vuoksi matkustusajaksi 15 min taitaa olla pitkä. M200 on käytännössä myös 10-15 min matkoihin, muuta on 3,1 leveä eli siis tosi tehoton tilankäyttäjä.

A32:lle minulla on sl:n nettisivulta tieto, että paikkaluku on 78+133.

Kääntöpaikaksi todellakin sopii myös Itäkeskus, jossa ei tarvita edes mitään lisäinvestointeja. Mutta kiertoaika pitenee peräti 10 minuutilla, mikä lisännee vaunutarvetta 3:lla ja kilometrejä kierroksessa 6:lla. Tämä onkin siten kysymys siitä, onko kannattavaa ajaa Itikseen kääntymään, vai ostaa 3 vaihdetta ja 150 m raidetta. Onhan noita puolenvaihtopaikkoja, mutta arvioidulla vuorovälillä niiden käyttö on liian hidasta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaako joku sanoa mikä on metron pienin mahdollinen vuoroväli ilman automatisointia? Voiko kombijunan kapasiteettia lisätä kytkemällä esim 4 yksikköä yhteen?


Automaatti ei mitenkään tihennä vuoroväliä ja toisaalta, Kombi-junat voivat myös ajaa automaatilla metrotunnelissa.

Alta 90 sekunnin ei päästä teräspyörillä ja 80 km/h nopeudella. Automaatti tai ei, asemalla seisovan ja sinne saapuvan vaunun ajallinen väli rajoittaa vuorovälin. Parin metrin päähän toisistaan vaunuja ei voi päästää turvasyistä kuin vain ihmisohjauksessa ja maan päällä, missä näkyvyys on riittävä.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuo kombi kyllä kuulostaa järkevältä. Yksi etu, joka kait on tullut mainituksi jossain säikeessä puolisen vuotta sitten on, että tuollainen kombi voisi olla myös duo-kombi. Jos halutaan laajahkoa verkostoa, niin on melkeinpä pakko päästä hyödyntämään RHK:n verkkoa. Integraatiosta siihen olisi paljon iloa, kuten mahdollisuus ajaa osa rantaradan liikenteestä Tapiolan kautta. 

Espoon pikaraitiotiehen liittyvä suurin riski onkin, että se jää tyngäksi ja muusta raideliikenteestä erilliseksi. Samoin myös metro jää tässä tapauksessa helposti sellaiseksi, jolloin pohjoiseen kulkee lähiliikennejunat, länteen pikaratkikat ja itään metrot. Parhaassakin tapauksessa, missä junat ja metro yhdistetään ja pikaraitiotie saa parikseen ainakin Viiran, jää kaksi erillistä verkostoa.

Siispä täydellisessä maailmassa on kaksi periaatteellista vaihtoehtoa. Olemassa on rautatiet ja raitiotiet. Niiden väliin jäävät alueet liikennöidään jompaan kumpaan järjestelmään integroituvalla pikaraitio/duo-vaunuilla. Olisiko hedelmällinen lähtökohta miettiä ennenmminkin näiden järjestelmien rajaa, jonka ulkopuolella ajetaan leveäraiteisilla radoilla ja sisäpuolella perusliikenne kapearaiteisilla leveäraiteisten ratojen toimiessa nopeina runkoyhteyksinä.

Jokeri jää sitten rajatapaukseksi. Se, miten se integroidaan ei ole toisarvoinen asia, sillä nykyisenkaltaisena Jokeri on melko mekaanista poikittaisliikennettä, joka ei todellakaan minimoi vaihtoja. Ihmiset käyttävät sitä vaihtaakseen yhdeltä säteittäisyhteydeltä toiselle, mikä lisää matkaan kaksi vaihtoa. Siksipä tavoitteena tulisi olla sellaiset linjat, jotka vaihtavat Jokeri-rataa pitkin säteittäisradalta toiselle. (Tietysti joku linja voisi ajaa Jokerin päästä päähän harvemmalla vuorovälillä) Jos Jokeri toteutetaan raitiotienä, niin kyseeseen tulisi seiskan taikka kolmosen tyyppiset linjat, esimerkiksi Tapiola - Leppävaara - Munkkiniemi - Keskusta - Lauttasaari - Tapiola. Jos taas leveäraitesena, niin Jokeria pitkin ohjattaisiin osa Rantaradan/Martinlaakson radan ja toisaalta Pääradan junista toisaalta Tapiolan ja toisaalta Itäkeskuksen kautta. Parasta olisi varmaankin toteuttaa jokeri raitiotienä, mutta osa sen osuuksista, ennen kaikkea Leppävaarasta Tapiolaan, kummallakin leveydellä toimivaksi. Samoin tarvitaan sekä kapea- että leveäraiteinen yhteys Tapiolasta keskustaan.

Sitten itse Etelä-Espooseen, joka jää tässä kuviossa varsin mielenkiintoisella tavalla omaksi alueekseen, josta yhteydet keskustaan kulkevat yhtä karkeasti Länsiväylän suuntaista yhteyttä pitkin. Siis maantiede pakottaa yhteyden Tapiolasta eteenpäin metromaiseksi. Tässä valossa Etelä-Espoon raideliikenne voitaisiin toteuttaa yhtä hyvin raitiotiehen kuin rautatiehen integroituvaksi. Ensimmäisessä tapauksessa tarjottaisiin parammat yhteydet kantakaupunkiin, jälkimmäisessä muualle pääkaupunkiseudulle, mutta kummassakin tapauksessa vaihto järjestelmästä toiseen olisi vaivatonta, varsinkin jos Tapiolaan tai sen läheisyyteen rakennettaisiin kunnollinen terminaali. Kaipa olisi liikennetutkimuksen paikka, suuntautuvatko Espoolaisten muualle kuin ydinkeskustaan suuntautuvat matkat enemmän kantakaupunkiin vai muualle pääkaupunkiseudulle. Tapiola ja Leppävaara tulisivat joka tapauksessa palvelluksi kummallakin järjestelmällä.

Lopuksi vielä tuosta kapasiteettikysymyksestä. Ei pidä unohtaa sitä vaihtoehtoa, että kombijunat ovat jaettavissa, jolloin lähtökohtaisesti kaksiyksikköiset junat koottaisiin Tapiolan tasalla neliyksikköisiksi juniksi, jolloin metroradan pitkät laiturit saataisiin täysimittaisesti hyödynnetyiksi.

Niin. Kaipa minä vielä sanon tämän: oikein mukavaa, että tässäkin säikeessä tulee uutta asiaa. Niille, jotka haluavat kinastella Helsingin metrosta, voisi perustaa oman säikeen ja tähän säikeeseen kirjoitettaisiin vain, jos on uusia ajatuksia tai itse Länsimetrohankkeesta kuuluu jotain uutta. (en nyt tietenkään tarkoita, ettei tätä artikkelia saisi kommentoida, päinvastoin, on mukavaa, jos joku kommentoi.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo kombi kyllä kuulostaa järkevältä. Yksi etu, joka kait on tullut mainituksi jossain säikeessä puolisen vuotta sitten on, että tuollainen kombi voisi olla myös duo-kombi. Jos halutaan laajahkoa verkostoa, niin on melkeinpä pakko päästä hyödyntämään RHK:n verkkoa. Integraatiosta siihen olisi paljon iloa, kuten mahdollisuus ajaa osa rantaradan liikenteestä Tapiolan kautta.


Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Mutta ei huolta sikäli, että tällainen "KomPi"-vaunu on käytännössä suoraan yhteensopiva RHK:n verkolle. Tarvitaan vain JKV-laite.




> Espoon pikaraitiotiehen liittyvä suurin riski onkin, että se jää tyngäksi ja muusta raideliikenteestä erilliseksi. Samoin myös metro jää tässä tapauksessa helposti sellaiseksi, jolloin pohjoiseen kulkee lähiliikennejunat, länteen pikaratkikat ja itään metrot. Parhaassakin tapauksessa, missä junat ja metro yhdistetään ja pikaraitiotie saa parikseen ainakin Viiran, jää kaksi erillistä verkostoa.


Espoon "tynkyys" lienee turha huoli, jos nyt ymmärretään lähteä rakentamaa sellaista raideliikennettä, joka sopii seudun maankäytön rakenteeseen. Pelkästään Jokeri on yhtä "laaja verkosto" kuin itämetro on nyt. Kun sen lisäksi tehdään vähänkin ratikkaverkkoa Espooseen, se on jo laajempi järjestelmä kuin itämetro. Ja mikä tärkeintä, yksinkertaisella tavalla sekä teknisesti etti toiminnallisesti yhteensopiva seudun laajimman raideliikenneverkon eli HKL:n metrisen ratikan kanssa. Raideleveyksien ero ei ole mikään ongelma, koska kalusto kykenee sellaisenaan käyttämään samoja laitureita.

Jos Espooseen tehdään muutaman kilometrin nykymetron jatko, se todellakin jää tynkäksi ja siitä tulee pysyvä Espoon joukkoliikenteen jarru samaan tapaan kuin itämetro on idässä. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että muihin suuntiin kun Ruoholahteen ei toimivaa joukkoliikennettä synny. Suuri osa Etelä-Espoosta jää samanlaiseen paitsioon kuin idässä Laajasalon suunta. Idästähän on vain 2 suuntaa pois: Itäväylä+metro ja Kehä 1 ilman joukkoliikennettä.

KomPi on hieman hankala komPromissi, jolla paikataan lähinnä sitä virhettä, mikä on tehty luomalla metron kanssa mahdollisimman epäyhteensopiva uusi järjestelmä seudulle. KomPi tarjoaa kuitenkin jonkinlaisen noin 30 vuoden kohtuullisen siirtymämahdollisuuden, jolla metro voidaan integroida seudun pääverkkoihin, eli ratikoihin ja lähijuniin. Kun nykyinen metrokalusto on järkevässä poistoiässä, rata voidaan korjata yhteensopivaksi seudun muun verkon kanssa, jolloin koko raideliikenneverkosta ja kalustosta saadaan esteetön.




> Kaipa olisi liikennetutkimuksen paikka, suuntautuvatko Espoolaisten muualle kuin ydinkeskustaan suuntautuvat matkat enemmän kantakaupunkiin vai muualle pääkaupunkiseudulle.


H:gin liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Poutanen on yleisötilaisuuksissa kysyttäessä sanonut, että Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä noin 15.000:lla on matkan kohteena kantakaupungin eteläosa eli niemi, 25.000 suuntaa matkansa kantakaupungin pohjoisiin osiin. Tämä siis on se tieto, joka sisältyy YTV:n seudulliseen maankäytön ja matkojen suuntautumisen malliin - jonka perustana ovat seudulla tähän mennessä tehdyt liikennetutkimukset.

Näitä suuntautumiskarttoja on myös YVA-selviteyksessä sivuilla 48-49. Ne eivät kuitenkaan kerro varsinaisesti suuntautumisesta itsestään, vaan siitä, miten suuntautumistarpeisiin perustuvat matkat sijoittuvat liikenneverkolle eri YVA-vaihtoehdoissa.




> Lopuksi vielä tuosta kapasiteettikysymyksestä. Ei pidä unohtaa sitä vaihtoehtoa, että kombijunat ovat jaettavissa, jolloin lähtökohtaisesti kaksiyksikköiset junat koottaisiin Tapiolan tasalla neliyksikköisiksi juniksi, jolloin metroradan pitkät laiturit saataisiin täysimittaisesti hyödynnetyiksi.


Tämä on erittäin hyvä muistutus.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis yhteenvetona: Herttoniemeen ulottuva Kombi säästää liikennöintikuluja noin 12 Me. Ylimääräisiä metrojunia jää muutama, mutta metrolla on käytännössä tainnut olla 5 % varakalustosuhde.


Miten me tehdään sen YVA-raportin huomautuksen kanssa? 

Kuka meistä lähettää, vai lähetetäänkö jokainen oma versio? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten me tehdään sen YVA-raportin huomautuksen kanssa? 
> 
> Kuka meistä lähettää, vai lähetetäänkö jokainen oma versio?


Jokaisella on oikeus tehdä muistutus YVAsta. Ja jos epäilee, ettei itse tärkeänä pitämästään asiasta kukaan muistuta, on paras muistuttaa itse. Ei missään tapauksessa pidä luottaa siihen, että kyllä "joku" hoitaa sen asian, jonka itse haluaisi tulevan hoidetuksi.

En tietenkään tiedä, miltä asiat näyttävät Ympäristökeskuksen puolelta, eli pidetäänkö siellä arvokkaampana useita muistutuksia vai useita allekirjoittajia. Käytännön ihmisenä luulisi olevan asiallisempaa, että täsmälleen sama asia muistutetaan yhdellä paperilla, jossa on useita allekirjoittajia.

Muistutus saa olla täysin vapaamuotoinen. Eikä sen tarvitse käsitellä koko selostusta, vaan voi muistuttaa vaikka vain yhdestä asiasta. Selkeys täsmällisyys ja lyhyys ovat varmasti eduksi kuten aina, kun haluaa asiansa perille. Järkevintä on myös koota kaikki samojen henkilöiden haluamat asiat yhteen muistutukseen.

Itse aion tehdä YVAsta muistutuksen, johon varmasti sisällytän tämän Kompi-asiankin.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tuore uutinen Hesarin verkkosivuilta:




> HELSINGIN SANOMAT
> KESKIVIIKKONA 15.2.2006
> 
> Huovinen: Länsimetron työt alkuun ehkä jo ennen 2010
> Julkaistu 17:00
> 
> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Susanna Huovinen (sd) arvioi, että raideyhteyden rakentaminen Helsingistä Espoon Matinkylään voitaisiin parhaassa tapauksessa aloittaa jo ennen vuotta 2010. *Sama koskee pääkaupunkiseutua kehäteiden tavoin kiertävää raidetta.*
> Huovinen toivoi keskiviikkona päättäjiltä rivakasti ratkaisuja. Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenneneuvottelukunnan 20-vuotisjuhlassa puhunut Huovinen kannusti varsinkin Helsinkiä ja Espoota päättämään omat kantansa länsimetroon.
> "Valtiovalta voi tehdä omat päätöksensä hankeen rahoituksesta nopeasti sen jälkeen, kun kaupungit ovat lähteneet mukaan", Huovinen sanoi.
> ...


Hieman outoa asianilmaisua Hesarissa. Mitähän tuo "kehäteiden tavoin kiertävä raide" tarkoittaa? Marja-rataa, raide-Jokeria, vaiko jotain muuta?

----------


## Antero Alku

Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on hyväksynyt Markku Markkulan (kok) ehdotuksesta lausunnon, jonka mukaan nykyinen metrorata pitäisi muuttaa pikaraitiotieradaksi, jota voidaan jatkaa myös Sipooseen ja Vantaalle. Lautakunnan sd-varapuheenjohtaja on jättänyt tuohtuneena eriävän mielipiteen.

Lautakunnan lausunto on Espoon kaupunginhallitusta varten. KH valmistelee oman lausuntonsa lautakuntien lausuntojen perusteella.

Asiasta kertoi tänään Metro-lehti sivulla 10 (www.metrolehti.fi).

Espoossa on ilmeisesti oivallettu, että YVAssa ollut Kombi-vaihtoehto mahdollistaa metroliikenteen vaihdottoman ulottamisen katuympäristöön siten, että rata on ratkaisevasti halvempi kuin raskaan metron rata. Jos kombivaunut voivat ajaa lännessä Espooseen, ne voivat ajaa myös idässä Sipooseen ja Vantaalle. Halvempi rata on luonnollisesti houkuttelevampi Sipoolle ja Vantaalle. Eikä edellytä Sipoossakaan raskasta kerrostalorakentamista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on hyväksynyt Markku Markkulan (kok) ehdotuksesta lausunnon, jonka mukaan nykyinen metrorata pitäisi muuttaa pikaraitiotieradaksi, jota voidaan jatkaa myös Sipooseen ja Vantaalle.


Kun luin tuon jutun niin sain sellaisen käsityksen että Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta ehdotti nimenomaan koko metron muuttamista pikaraitiotieksi eikä kombia, jossa hyödynnettäisiin nykyistä metroa sellaisenaan ja hankittaisiiin vaunuja jotka pystyvät liikkumaan niin metrossa kuin kevyemmillä avorata-osuuksilla. 

Kyseessä on heidän osaltaan joko jonkinlainen yritys vedättää länsiraidepäätöstä että koko hanke haudataan niin kauas tulevaisuuteen kunnes Helsinki on ajanut nykyiset M200-sarjan junansa loppuun n 30 vuoden päästä ja muuttanut metronsa raitiovaunuille sopivaksi. 

Tai sitten ehdotus on ihan vakavasti harkittu, pyrkien sellaiseen kompromissiin että esim pelkästään olemassaoleva Ruoholahti-Kamppi osuus metrosta muutetaan pikaraitiotieksi, mikä todellakin voisi onnistua kesäloman aikana. 

Omasta mielestäni kombi-ratkaisu olisi paras vaihtoehto jos halutaan kalustotyyppien välistä yhteiskäyttöä, ja koko hanke käyntiin mahdollisimman nopeasti eikä vasta 40 vuoden päästä, ja nimenomaan jos myös Sipoon ja Itä-Vantaan suuntaan on mahdollista rakentaa edullisesti rataa, jolloin sama juna kulkisi radan päästä päähän, eikä mitään erillisiä vaihtoterminaaleja tarvittaisi.

Yksi kysymys Anterolle ja muille jotka tietävät:  Eroaako pikaraitiotiellä käytettävien kiskojen ja pyörien profiili niin paljon metron (ja rautateiden) vastaavasta, että samalla raiteella ei raitiovaunu ja metrojuna  sellaisenaan voi kulkea, ellei raitiovaunuja joita käytetään metroradalla varusteta metron profiilin mukaan sorvatuilla pyörillä jotka taas eivät mahdu kulkemaan perinteisillä raitiotien katuun upotetuilla urakiskoilla? 

Jos näin on, niin kombia ei voi oikein laittaa kulkemaan katuosuuksilla joita pitkin autot ajavat, mutta itse en näe sen olevan kynnyskysymys toimivan radan rakentamiseksi. Miten Karlsruhessa ja muualla jossa raitiovaunut kulkevat rautateillä on asiat ratkaistu? 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Yhdistelmäprofiili on mahdollinen, eli laipat vastaavat raitiovaunujen vastaavia, mutta profiilissa on jonkin verran ulkokehää pienemmällä säteellä ulkonema, jonka kohdata akseliin saakka pyörä vastaa paksuudeltaan rautatiepyörää. Ulkonema on sijoitettu siten, että vaihteen vastakisko saa siihen kosketuksen ja vaunu pysyy myös rautatievaihteessa raiteilla. Tämä siis lienee ainakin Saksan duokaupunkien ratkaisu. En sitten tiedä, miten yhteiskäyttöä harrastetaan muualla tässä suhteessa. On vielä sekin muistettava, että myös rautatiekiskoja on paikoitellen ajoteillä ympäri maailmaa ainakin jossakin laajuudessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyseessä on heidän osaltaan joko jonkinlainen yritys vedättää länsiraidepäätöstä että koko hanke haudataan niin kauas tulevaisuuteen kunnes Helsinki on ajanut nykyiset M200-sarjan junansa loppuun n 30 vuoden päästä ja muuttanut metronsa raitiovaunuille sopivaksi.


Olen jo 1990-luvun alussa ehdottanut mm. tapaamisessa akj. Pekka Korpisen kanssa, että metroradan yhteensopimattomuuden ongelmasta voitaisiin päästä siten, että lähiliikenteeseen ei hankita uusia junia, vaan siirretään nykyiset metrojunat YTV:n lähijunaliikenteeseen ja hankitaan metroradalle matalalattiakalusto.

En ole nähnyt Espoon lausuntotekstiä, mutta tuo järjestely on edelleen mahdollinen, koska uusia lähijunia ei ole tilattu. Itse asiassa tuollainen järjestely on nyt jopa helpompi kuin 1990-luvun alussa. Sillä "kaupunkiradat" voidaan eristää erilliseksi liikenteeksi Berliinin S-Bahnin tapaan. Toisaalta metrokalustoa voidaan pitää duokalustona, johon sovelletaan duokaluston vaatimuksia. Silläkin ratkaistaan se, ettei metrovaunujen korilujuus ole sama kuin lähijunilla. Sellainen ei tullut 1990-luvun alussa kysymykseen.

Mutta arvatkaas vain, onko tällaiselle innovatiivisuudelle tällä seudulla sijaa, kun joukkoliikenne laahaa 1960-luvun ratkaisuissa.




> Yksi kysymys Anterolle ja muille jotka tietävät:  Eroaako pikaraitiotiellä käytettävien kiskojen ja pyörien profiili niin paljon metron (ja rautateiden) vastaavasta, että samalla raiteella ei raitiovaunu ja metrojuna  sellaisenaan voi kulkea, ellei raitiovaunuja joita käytetään metroradalla varusteta metron profiilin mukaan sorvatuilla pyörillä jotka taas eivät mahdu kulkemaan perinteisillä raitiotien katuun upotetuilla urakiskoilla?


Aihe on selvitetty Karlsruhen konsulttien integrointiraportissa

HKL:n metro on tässäkin asiassa epäyhteensopiva, sillä sen vaihteiden vastakisko ei nouse ajokiskon ylätasoa ylemmäksi kuten RHK:n radalla. Tästä syystä JE:n mainitsema yhdistelmäprofiili ei toimi nykyisellä metroradalla. Ja toisaalta, metrojunat "yhteensopivasta" raideleveydestään huolimatta eivät toimi RHK:n radalla.




> Jos näin on, niin kombia ei voi oikein laittaa kulkemaan katuosuuksilla joita pitkin autot ajavat, mutta itse en näe sen olevan kynnyskysymys toimivan radan rakentamiseksi. Miten Karlsruhessa ja muualla jossa raitiovaunut kulkevat rautateillä on asiat ratkaistu?


Duoliikenteessä yleinen ratkaisu (kuten Karlsruhessa) on duovaunun yhdistelmäprofiili, joka toimii normaalilla rataverkon vaihderakenteella ja kapaealla raitiotien laippauralla. Saarbrückenissä käytetään raitiovaunuissa rautatieprofiilia. Vanhaa rataa kapealla uralla ei siellä ollut.

Leveällä (n. 50 mm) laippauralla ei voi sallia kevyen liikenteen väyliä kuin kohtisuoraan, ja muutakin tieliikennettä raiteen suunnassa pitäisi välttää. Leveäurainen kisko - jota on metron yhdysraiteessa Viikin katukiemurassa - on turvallisuusriski paitsi moottoripyörille myös normaalilevyisille henkilöautorenkaille.

Metroon on valittu Suomen 6000 ratakilometristä poikkeava epäyhteensopiva ratkaisu siksi, että kiskojarrussa ei ole tarvinnut välittää korkeasta vastakiskosta. Kiskojarrujen magneettien rakennetta on hieman muutettava, jotta metrojunat muuttuisivat tältä osin yhteensopiviksi. Muuten metrovaunujen pyöräkerrat ovat täysin yhteensopivat RHK-vaihteiden kanssa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Olen jo 1990-luvun alussa ehdottanut mm. tapaamisessa akj. Pekka Korpisen kanssa, että metroradan yhteensopimattomuuden ongelmasta voitaisiin päästä siten, että lähiliikenteeseen ei hankita uusia junia, vaan siirretään nykyiset metrojunat YTV:n lähijunaliikenteeseen ja hankitaan metroradalle matalalattiakalusto.


No on se aika kaukaa haettu ajatus. Metron matkustajamäärät olivat ainakin pari vuotta sitten jotain 40 % suuremmat, kuin koko YTV:n ostaman lähijunaliikenteen, joka vieläpä jakaantuu kolmelle eri suunnalle. Jos metrovaunut ovat nykyisellä linjallaan muka epätaloudellisessa käytössä niin miten tilanne korjaantuisi, jos ne siirrettäisiin YTV-liikenteen vielä pienemmille matkustajavirroille? 

Eiköhän parempi ratkaisu olisi muuttaa YTV:n lähijunaliikenne raitiovaunuilla ajettavaksi, jos matalalattiakalustoa on väkisin saatava hankittua. Silloin muutostöitäkin tarvitsee tehdä vain toiselle järjestelmälle eikä molempiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Olen jo 1990-luvun alussa ehdottanut mm. tapaamisessa akj. Pekka Korpisen kanssa, että metroradan yhteensopimattomuuden ongelmasta voitaisiin päästä siten, että lähiliikenteeseen ei hankita uusia junia, vaan siirretään nykyiset metrojunat YTV:n lähijunaliikenteeseen ja hankitaan metroradalle matalalattiakalusto.
> 
> 
> Eiköhän parempi ratkaisu olisi muuttaa YTV:n lähijunaliikenne raitiovaunuilla ajettavaksi, jos matalalattiakalustoa on väkisin saatava hankittua. Silloin muutostöitäkin tarvitsee tehdä vain toiselle järjestelmälle eikä molempiin.


Vaikka molemmat ehdotukset toimisivat teoriassa, niin suurin ongelma lienee se, että VR pitää kynsin hampain kiinni monopoliasemastaan saada hoitaa lähijunaliikennettä omin ehdoin, kalustolla jotka ovat hyväksyttyjä rautatieliikenteeseen ja jonka huippunopeus on vähintgään 100 km/h. Ja vaikka monopoli purettaisiin joskus 10-20 vuoden päästä, niin VR:llä on vahva etulyöntiasema osaamisensa vuoksi, koska kilpailevia organisaatioita ei ole. 

Olen itse ehdottanut vaiheittaista metron ja lähijunien integrointia, niin että YTV vastaisi koko palvelusta jota kutsuttaisiin "Metroksi". Olisi yhteinen reittikartta ja rahastuskäytäntö, kaikkiin vaunuihin olisi laiturilta esteetön pääsy ilman portaita, ja asemilla olisi yhtenäinen minimivarustus. Tämä ei estäisi että palvelut tuottaisivat rautateiden ja varsinaisen metron puolella eri organisaatiot. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> No on se aika kaukaa haettu ajatus. Metron matkustajamäärät olivat ainakin pari vuotta sitten jotain 40 % suuremmat, kuin koko YTV:n ostaman lähijunaliikenteen, joka vieläpä jakaantuu kolmelle eri suunnalle. Jos metrovaunut ovat nykyisellä linjallaan muka epätaloudellisessa käytössä niin miten tilanne korjaantuisi, jos ne siirrettäisiin YTV-liikenteen vielä pienemmille matkustajavirroille?


Kustannukset eivät muodostu matkustajamäärästä, vaan ajetuista vuoroista. Kyse ei ole siitä, mikä on metrovaunujen käyttötalous, kysymyshän on vain käyettävissä olevien resurssien eli tässä tapauksessa kaluston allokoinnista eli sijoittamisesta.

Metron ongelma ei ole liikennöintitalous, vaan käytössä olevan kaluston sopimattomuus siihen kaupunkirakenteeseen ja käyttötarkoitukseen, johon sitä halutaan käyttää. Tällä seudulla metrojunat sopivat samaan käyttöön kuin VR Oy:n lähijunat, koska molemmat ovat samankokoisia ja samalle ratageometrialle tehtyjä. Siksi metrojunat kannattaisi siirtää siihen käyttöön johon ne sopivat ja hankkia nykyiselle metroradalle kalustoa, joka soveltuu metrolle toivottuihin laajennuksiin.




> Eiköhän parempi ratkaisu olisi muuttaa YTV:n lähijunaliikenne raitiovaunuilla ajettavaksi, jos matalalattiakalustoa on väkisin saatava hankittua. Silloin muutostöitäkin tarvitsee tehdä vain toiselle järjestelmälle eikä molempiin.


Epäilemättä tämäkin olisi hyvä ratkaisu. Silloin nykyiset rautatielinjaukset toimisivat kuten moottoritiet busseille nyt, eli nykyistä lähijunaliikenteen liityntäliikennettä voitaisiin korvata vaihdottomilla yhteyksillä. Juuri tämä on ollut Saksassa keksityn duoliikenteen tavoite, joka myös on kaikin puolin onnistunut.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen itse ehdottanut vaiheittaista metron ja lähijunien integrointia, niin että YTV vastaisi koko palvelusta jota kutsuttaisiin "Metroksi". Olisi yhteinen reittikartta ja rahastuskäytäntö, kaikkiin vaunuihin olisi laiturilta esteetön pääsy ilman portaita, ja asemilla olisi yhtenäinen minimivarustus. Tämä ei estäisi että palvelut tuottaisivat rautateiden ja varsinaisen metron puolella eri organisaatiot.


Tämä on minustakin oikea ajatus, ja näin on tehty monessa eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa. Itse asiassa jotkin ulkomaiset tahot tulkitsevat asian olevan näin jo nyt. Onhan YTV:n seutulippu molempiin kelpaava lippu.

Jos ollaan tarkkoja, monien kaupunkien "metrot" koostuvat teknisesti erilaisista ratkaisuista, mutta niitä ei turhan päiten korosteta asiakkaille. Koska niillä ei ole merkitystä.

Ihan vain mielenkiinnon vuoksi voin luetella tässä muutamia oitis mieleen tulevia:

Pariisi: Kumi- ja teräspyörämetroja, 1- ja 2-kerroksisia paikallisjunia. Kaikki on RATP:n liikennettä.

Lontoo: Maanalaisella on 2 kalustoprofiilia ja virroitusjärjestelmää, ja Victoria linella vielä muista poikkeava pyöräkertamitoitus. Lisäksi Doclandsin kevytmetro ja rautateiden lähijunat. London Transportin lippu kelpaa kaikissa.

Tokio: 2 raideleveyttä ja 2 virroitusjärjestelmää sekä useita operaattoreita. Mutta yhteinen lippu ja linjakartta. En ole varma, kuuluuko uuden täyttömaalle rakennetun liikekaupunginosan automaattimetro samaan systeemiin.

Madrid: Eri raideleveyksiä ja virroitus ilmajohdosta tai sivukiskosta. Mutta kaikki on yhtä Metro Madridia.

Eikä ne taida tähän loppua.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Uudenmaan ympäristökeskus on nyt antanut lausuntonsa raideyvasta:
http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?...=183285&lan=fi

Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto tekee lopullisen päätöksen valittavasta vaihtoehdosta näillä näkymin 18.9.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uudenmaan ympäristökeskus on nyt antanut lausuntonsa raideyvasta:
> http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?...=183285&lan=fi


Niin on, ja se on masentavaa luettavaa. UYK:n mielestä tehty selvitys on riittävä ja antaa asioista oikean kuvan. Vaihdottomien raideliikenneyhteyksien osalta riittää, että ne ovat ominaisuuksiltaan varmaankin bussien ja YVA:n metromaisten "pikaraitioteiden" välimaastossa.

On ikävä havaita, että UYK:ssa ei ole ollut ymmärrystä asiasta, jota se arvioi. YVA:n hämäykset ja harhaanjohtaminen menevät läpi kritiikittä. Oiva esimerkki on lausuntoon lainattu arvio kombista (s.13), joka on kelvoton, koska se sotkee metron vuorovälit ja automaattikäytön. Kuten YVA täysin totuudenvastaisesti väittää.

UYK:n lausunto on ymmärrettävissä vain siltä pohjalta, että UYK ei edes pyri arvioimaan YVA:aa itse, vaan perustaa lausuntonsa itse muilta saamiinsa lausuntoihin. Esim. kaupunkien lausunnot perustuvat suuressa määrin politiikkaan eikä asiantuntemukseen, ja ne noudattelevat YVA:n retoriikkaa, koska YVA:han on tehty vakuttavan näköiseksi. Virheiden ymmärtäminen edellyttäisi asiantuntemusta, jota poliittislla elimillä ei yleensä ole.

Antero

PS: Se kombi.

Ei sotke metron vuorovälejä, kun kombivaunujen pääteasema sijoitetaan metroradan kysynnän mukaan tarkoituksenmukaisesti vähintään Herttoniemeen. Tällöin 3-haarainen "metroverkko" saadaan, täysin päin vastoin kuin YVA väittää, paremmin tasapainoon kuin YVA:ssa esitetyllä tavalla.

Ei sotke automaattikäyttöä, sillä mikään ei estä kombivaunuja liikkumasta automaatilla sellaisella rataosalla, jossa on automaattiohjaus. Düsseldorfin "metro" eli raitioteiden tunneliosuus (U-Bahn) on ollut jo 20 vuotta näin. Kadulla ajetaan käsiohjauksessa, tunneliin sirryttäessä vaunut siirtyvät automaattiohjaukseen. Kuljettaja valvoo tunnelissa ovet.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin on, ja se on masentavaa luettavaa. UYK:n mielestä tehty selvitys on riittävä ja antaa asioista oikean kuvan. Vaihdottomien raideliikenneyhteyksien osalta riittää, että ne ovat ominaisuuksiltaan varmaankin bussien ja YVA:n metromaisten "pikaraitioteiden" välimaastossa.


Joo, ihmettelen kanssa mitä tuolla tarkoitetaan. 




> UYK:n lausunto on ymmärrettävissä vain siltä pohjalta, että UYK ei edes pyri arvioimaan YVA:aa itse, vaan perustaa lausuntonsa itse muilta saamiinsa lausuntoihin. Esim. kaupunkien lausunnot perustuvat suuressa määrin politiikkaan eikä asiantuntemukseen, ja ne noudattelevat YVA:n retoriikkaa, koska YVA:han on tehty vakuttavan näköiseksi. Virheiden ymmärtäminen edellyttäisi asiantuntemusta, jota poliittislla elimillä ei yleensä ole.


Mä en tunne käsittelyprosessia niin hyvin, mutta onko sellainenkin mahdollisuus olemassa että lehdistölle ja netissä näkyvä lausunto on jokin tiivistelmä ja että tarkempi on heillä itsellään jemmassa? 




> Ei sotke automaattikäyttöä, sillä mikään ei estä kombivaunuja liikkumasta automaatilla sellaisella rataosalla, jossa on automaattiohjaus. Düsseldorfin "metro" eli raitioteiden tunneliosuus (U-Bahn) on ollut jo 20 vuotta näin. Kadulla ajetaan käsiohjauksessa, tunneliin sirryttäessä vaunut siirtyvät automaattiohjaukseen. Kuljettaja valvoo tunnelissa ovet.


Ihanko totta? Onko Düsseldorfin tekniikkaa käytetty muuallakin, vai vaatisiko se niin paljon räätälöintiä jos se istutetaan muualle? Entä järjestelmän ikä, 20 vuotta, onko sitä "päivitetty" että sopisi yhteen uusien kulunvalvontalaitteiden kanssa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä en tunne käsittelyprosessia niin hyvin, mutta onko sellainenkin mahdollisuus olemassa että lehdistölle ja netissä näkyvä lausunto on jokin tiivistelmä ja että tarkempi on heillä itsellään jemmassa?


14-sivuinen imuroitavissa oleva PDF on virallinen Ympäristökeskuksen lausunto. En tiedä, mitä lehdistölle on jaettu. 




> Ihanko totta? Onko Düsseldorfin tekniikkaa käytetty muuallakin, vai vaatisiko se niin paljon räätälöintiä jos se istutetaan muualle? Entä järjestelmän ikä, 20 vuotta, onko sitä "päivitetty" että sopisi yhteen uusien kulunvalvontalaitteiden kanssa?


Samanlainen periaate toimii myös SanFranciscossa. Keskustassa Market Streetin alla oleva tunneliosuus on automaattiohjauksessa, kaduilla ajetaan kuljettajan kanssa. Friscossa vielä tunnelin eteläpäässä kytketään eri linjojen vaunuja yhteen joka vuorolla. Operaatio kestää noin 15 sekuntia.

Düsselin ja Friscon systeemit olen itse nähnyt ensi kerran 1990-luvun alussa. Uusimistarpeista en tiedä, mutta ainakin molemmissa paikoissa on uusittu kalustoa, joten ainakin uusia vaunulaitteita on tullut käyttöön.

Ja meillä vakuutetaan, että tällainen ei ole mahdollista. Eikö se ole viranomaisten valehtelua?

Antero

----------


## late-

> Düsselin ja Friscon systeemit olen itse nähnyt ensi kerran 1990-luvun alussa. Uusimistarpeista en tiedä


Ainakin nycsubwayn kuvauksen mukaan Friscon Market Streetin kulunvalvonta on jossain vaiheessa uusittu tiheämmät vuorovälit sallivaksi ja tästä syystä vaunuja ei pääsääntöisesti enää kytketä lennossa. Ajoittain näin kuitenkin tehdään.

Automaattiohjauksen pitäisikin minusta sallia niin tiheät vuorovälit, että sen kanssa ei enää kytkemisiä ja irroittamisia tarvita, jos ei tarvita kuljettajiakaan erillisiin vaunuihin eli erikseen ajamisesta ei ole kustannushaittaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelupäällikkö Kari Moilanen esittelee huomenna Espoon kslk:lle lausuntotekstin, joka annettaisiin kh:lle. Teksti on yllättävän ilahduttavaa luettavaa.

Koko esityslistateksti on luettavissa tuolta:
http://www.espoo.fi/asiakirja.asp?pa...intrakun_e.nsf

Ja alla on parhaat palat lausuntoesityksestä koottuna. Nämä ovat siis toisistaan irrallisia, kannattaa tutustua koko lausuntoon kokonaiskuvan saamiseksi. Tiivistetysti: Kslk:n mielestä metro on kallis ja turha.


"Vuonna 2005 laadittu metro/raideyhteys välillä Ruoholahti-Matinkylä ympäristövaikutusten arviointi (YVA) osoitti, että eri järjestelmävaihtoehtojen aiheuttamien ympäristövaikutusten erot ovat vähäisiä.

Vuodelle 2030 ennustetut matkustajamäärät ovat niin pieniä, että kaikkien järjestelmien kapasiteetti riittää matkustajien kuljettamiseen.

Pikaraitiotie on kuitenkin raidevaihtoehdoista halvin ja tuottaa suurimmat liikennöintisäästöt investointiin suhteutettuna. Pikaraitiotien etuna on myös se, että se olisi Kivenlahteen asti rakennettunakin investointikustannuksiltaan halvempi kuin Matinkylään päättyvä metro. Näin samalla hinnalla saataisiin järjestelmä, jossa useammilla käyttäjillä on raideliikenneasema kävelyetäisyydellä ja syöttölinjojen käyttötarve olisi pienempi.

Parannettu bussijärjestelmä tarjoaisi näin ollen hyvin pienillä investoinneilla palvelutason, joka pystyy hyvin kilpailemaan raidejärjestelmien kanssa.

Metron valinta Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennevälineeksi sulkisi käytännössä pois pikaraitiotien rakentamisen Tapiolan länsipuolisella alueella. Maan pinnalla kulkeva uudenaikainen pikaraitiotie tukee kaupungin positiivista imagoa paremmin kuin maan alla kulkeva suuren kapasiteetin metro.

Yhteys Espoon eteläosista Helsingin keskustaan ei ole tällä hetkellä suurin liikenneongelma Espoossa. Voimavarojen keskittäminen hyvin toimivaan yhteyteen Etelä-Espoon ja Kampin välillä jättää vähemmälle huomiolle kehäsuuntien liikenteen ja maankäytön kehittämisen, johon on jo nyt enemmän tarvetta.

Vaikka metrovaihtoehdon hyöty-kustannussuhteen todettiin selvityksissä olevan yli yhden, mikään raidevaihtoehdoista ei kykene tarjoamaan niin merkittävää parannusta joukkoliikenteen palvelutasossa, että raideratkaisun suuret investointikustannukset olisivat Espoon kannalta perusteltuja. Uusia joukkoliikennematkustajia ei käytännössä saada, eivätkä henkilöautomatkat vähene. Nykyisin busseja käyttävät vain siirtyisivät välineestä toiseen. Kaiken kaikkiaan paras vaihtoehto on siksi nykyisen bussijärjestelmän kehittäminen. "

----------


## Compact

> Tiivistetysti: Kslk:n mielestä metro on kallis ja turha.


Olikos tuo jokin uutinen!

Eihän Vantaallakaan pääradalla liikennöitäisi metromaisen tiheästi kaupunkijunia, jos ne olisivat vain se ainoa liikennetarve. Kyllä iso rautatie tarvitsee muutakin - kaukojunia ja rahtia.

Jos nykyaikana tehdään upouusi täydellinen raskas rautatiejärjestelmä, pitää siinä olla myös muuta toimintaa kuin kulussa vain yhdestä kolmeen vaunuparia aina silloin tällöin. Sellaisen liikennetarpeen tyydyttää kannattavammin ja matkustajia miellyttävämmin tiheämmin pysähtyvällä ja liikennöivällä pikaraitiotieliikenteellä.

Jos korvattava liikenneväline on vain kaksiakselinen linjuri, järjellinen ratkaisu on silloin muuntautumiskykyinen pikaratikka, eikä mikään "pendolino".

Mutta jos rahaa on kylvää (vielä nykyään), niin mikäs siinä. Ajelisinhan minäkin ruokaostoksille mieluusti Jumbon Stokkalle Lexusilla, mutta nyt mikrotaloudellisesti on kannattavampaa mennä vain Voortilla Tikkurilan Prismaan.

----------


## Compact

> Kaiken kaikkiaan paras vaihtoehto on siksi nykyisen bussijärjestelmän kehittäminen.


Suurin jääräpää ja jarru PKS:n liikenneolojen kehittämisessä onkin Helsinki, jolla ei ole tajua lopettaa iänikuista metrorautatien tuputtamista. Siitä kärsivät niin helsinkiläiset kuin koko seutu. Eihän RHK, YTV, VR tai muut tahot paina päälle niin härskisti kuin Helsingin kaupungin virkamiehet ja jossain määrin metrorautatien nykyinen operaattori HKL, jonka pitää ymmärrettävästi olla nöyrä omistajaansa kohtaan.

Umpisolmu kiristyy - oikeutetusti. Helsingin pitäisi tunnustaa tosiasiat ja ajatella uudistunein ajatuksin rohkeasti. Yhteistyö liikennesektorilla avautuu, kun puhutaan raideliikenteestä, vain rohkeasti tutustumalla tulevaisuuden liikenneratkaisuun eli pikaraitioteihin.

Kun ulkomailta aina haetaan vertailukohteita, ei parhaita, oikeita ratkaisuja ole välttämättä vain Tallinnassa, Tukholmassa ja Gööteporissa. Maailma on nimittäin "hieman" kauempana. Siellä etäämpänä on nimittäin vielä parempaa tarjolla ja se olisi tähän Helsingin sekä Itä-Espoon joukkoliikenneongelmaan parasta rohtoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Maailma on nimittäin "hieman" kauempana. Siellä etäämpänä on nimittäin vielä parempaa tarjolla ja se olisi tähän Helsingin sekä Itä-Espoon joukkoliikenneongelmaan parasta rohtoa.


Se on kyllä huomattu.  :Wink:  Compactin työnantajakin sovelsi tätä suurta viisautta tilatessaan Sm3:nsa aina Italiasta saakka, ja se junatyyppihän on tunnetusti meikäläisen kiskoliikennehistorian onnistunein...  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ehkä vinoilua helpompaa on sanoa asiat suoraan.

Nk. Länsimetro Lauttasaari - Otaniemi - Tapiola - Matinkylä ei ole ratkaisu Etelä-Espoon liikenteeseen, koska 600 m kävelyetäisyydellä siitä on vain noin 15% alueen asukkaista ja koska useat alueen kerrostalolähiöt (mm. Olari, Iivisniemi, Soukka ja Kivenlahti) jäävät liityntäliikenteen varaan.

Metron jatkaminen Kivenlahteen saakka on puolestaan taloudellisesti järjetöntä. Investointikustannukset nousevat tällöin vähintään 600 - 700 miljoonaan euroon.

Syy siihen, miksi metro ei voi palvella Etelä-Espoota, on Helsingissä kehitetty omintakeinen metron suunnittelufilosofia, johon kuuluu pitkä asemaväli, erittäin suuret kaarresäteet jne. Tämä filosofia on toki syntynyt soveltamalla väärin kansainvälistä kokemusta metroista: lähinnä sen esikuva ovat Tukholman huonoiten onnistunut, nk. sininen linja sekä itäblokin metrot (esimerkiksi Prahan metro).

Nykyistä metrokalustoa ei voi käyttää "kevyemmässä" metroratkaisussa.

Ainoa toteuttamiskelpoinen raideliikenneratkaisu Etelä-Espooseen on monihaarainen pikaraitiotie, jota on tutkittu TramWest - vaihtoehtosuunnitelmassa, www.tramwest.fi

Tällaisen ratkaisun tutkiminen vain ei kelpaa Helsingille, joka eri verukkein esti useampihaaraisen pikaraitiotien tutkimisen RaideYvassa.

----------


## Compact

> Compactin työnantajakin sovelsi tätä suurta viisautta...


"Työnantajani" maininta edes tuolla esitetyllä tarkkuudella lienee nyt hieman turhaa, etenkin kun en muistaakseni ole sitä itse täällä koskaan julkistanut.

En ole voinut mitenkään vaikuttaa siihen, mitä oletettu "työnantajani" on joskus toistakymmentä vuotta sitten tilannut suuressa nopean liikenteen huumassaan. Jos heillä olisi yhtä raskassoutuinen hankintaprosessi kuin on metrorautatien puuhamiehillä, hankintaa ei ehkä olisi tehty. Samaten jos Itä-Espoon päätökset olisi voitu tehdä 90-luvun alussa yhtä intuitiivisesti kuin "työnantajani" teki omalla reviirillään, nyt kärvisteltäisiin sitten Espoossa ainakin taloudellisessa mielessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiivistetysti: Kslk:n mielestä metro on kallis ja turha.


Kaupunkisuunnittelupäällikön mielestä siis. Lautakunta käsittelee asiaa vasta tänään illalla ja ennustetaan, että esityslistateksti ei mene läpi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Syy siihen, miksi metro ei voi palvella Etelä-Espoota, on Helsingissä kehitetty omintakeinen metron suunnittelufilosofia, johon kuuluu pitkä asemaväli, erittäin suuret kaarresäteet jne. Tämä filosofia on toki syntynyt soveltamalla väärin kansainvälistä kokemusta metroista: lähinnä sen esikuva ovat Tukholman huonoiten onnistunut, nk. sininen linja.


Helsingin metron peruslinjaukset piirrettiin kyllä kartalle pääosin jo 1950-luvulla ja niitä päivitettiin hieman jäykempään muotoon 1960-luvulla (lähde: Iltasen tutkielmat "Minne metro kuljettaa"). Tukholman Tb3 eli sinisenä linjana tunnettu metron osa on valmistunut 1975 - 85. Tb3 tuskin on Helsingin metron esikuva. Sen sijaan Tb3:sta löytyy paljon enemmän yhtäläisyyksiä Länsimetron kanssa - linjaus menee syvällä maan alla maankäytön kannalta keskeisten paikkojen kautta sen sijaan, että seuraisi maan pinnalla kulkevaa isoa maantietä.



> "Työnantajani" maininta edes tuolla esitetyllä tarkkuudella lienee nyt hieman turhaa, etenkin kun en muistaakseni ole sitä itse täällä koskaan julkistanut.


Mitä tulee oletuksiini Compactin "työnantajasta", tein joskus arvioni tästä viestistä. Mikäli arvasin väärin, voi asian aina oikaista. Compactin juna-asiantuntemus joka tapauksessa on luokituksieni mukaan huomattavan korkealla tasolla, mitä voi vain ihailla.  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ehkä Helsingin metron suhteen Tb3:n voi kuvata paremmin näin:

Helsingin metro - sekä toteutettu Itämetro ja suunniteltu Länsimetro ovat käyttäjistä piittaamattoman teknokraattisen metrosuunnittelun hedelmiä. Niiden suunnittelu perustuu kalustokoon ja suoritusarvojen maksimointiin, pysäkkimäärän minimointi, oletus noin 1 km palvelusäteestä sekä liityntäliikenteen maksimointi.

Samoja periaatteita noudattaen on suunniteltu mm:
- Tukholman metron nk. Sininen linja
- Useiden neuvostoblokin kaupunkien, mm. Prahan ja Budapestin metrot
- Useiden yhdysvaltojen kaupunkien, metrot tai niiden laajennukset, mm. Bostonin metron laajennukset ja Atlantan metro.

Muualla paitsi Helsingissä tällaisista suunnitteluperiaatteista on luovuttu, koska on havaittu, että käyttäjistä piittaamaton asenne johtaa käyttäjämäärän vähenemiseen verrattuna realistisempiin suunnitteluperiaatteisiin.

Smith&Polvinen - suunnitelmasta (joka on nyt kotona ...) löytyy muuten eksplitiittiset viittaukset siihen, mitä yhdysvaltalaisia metrosuunnitelmia käytettiin Helsingin metron suunnitteluohjeina.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muualla paitsi Helsingissä tällaisista suunnitteluperiaatteista on luovuttu, koska on havaittu, että käyttäjistä piittaamaton asenne johtaa käyttäjämäärän vähenemiseen verrattuna realistisempiin suunnitteluperiaatteisiin.


Ainakaan asiakastutkimukset eivät millään tavoin vahvista varsin ainutlaatuista tulkintaasi. Myöskään metroon liittyvä nk. kansalaiskeskustelu ei millään tavoin anna sellaista kuvaa, että liikennemuoto olisi suunniteltu ja toteutettu "käyttäjistä piittaamattomasti". Myös itäsuunnalla joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus puhuu voimakkaasti esittämiäsi väittämiä vastaan.
Helsingin metro voidaan nähdä (pääosin tunnelissa kulkevana) lähijunana lähijunien joukossa, kuten mm. Antero Alku on asiantuntevasti ilmaissut. Enpä kyllä mitenkään pysty havaitsemaan, että lähijunien tai niitä vastaavien kaupunkiratojen kehittely "muualla kuin Helsingissä" olisi jollain tapaa lakkautunut.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Uusia kaupunkien raideliikennejärjestelmiä ei tällä hetkellä "länsi" - Euroopassa ja Pohjois-Amerikassa suunnitella yhtä pitkillä pysäkkiväleillä ja yhtä suurella mitoituksella kuin Helsingin metroa. Metron nimellä rakennettavissa järjestelmissä pysäkkiväli on olennaisesti Helsinkiä tiheämpi ja liityntäliikenteen osuus vähäisempi.

Käännät tässä Anteron ajatuksen väärin päin.

Metro on toki mitoitettu kuin lähijuna, mutta se palvelee aluetta, jota oltaisiin olennaisesti paremmin palveltu esimerkiksi Tukholman nk. vihreän metrolinjan tyyppisellä raidelinjalla tai pikaraitiotiellä.

Itä-Helsingissä on toki korkea joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste. Mutta siihen vaikuttaa myös asuntopolitiikka, jolla Itä-Helsinkiin on keskitetty suuri osa koko seudun joukkoliikenteen "pakkokäyttäjistä". 

Metrosta on ristiriitaista tutkimustietoa. Joissakin kyselyssä se saa myönteiset arviot. Sosiaalista turvallisuutta koskevissa tutkimuksissa se on puolestaan arvioitu turvattomimmaksi liikennemuodoksi. Olisi myös varsin liioiteltua sanoa, ettei metroa ja liityntäliikennettä kritisoitaisi voimakkaasti julkisessa keskustelussa.

Smith & Polvinen - suunnitelmassa mainitut metrosuunnittelun esikuvasuunnitelmat ovat muuten Atlanta, St. Louis (korvattu pikaraitiotiellä) ja Pittsburg (korvattu pikaraitiotiellä).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro on toki mitoitettu kuin lähijuna, mutta se palvelee aluetta, jota oltaisiin olennaisesti paremmin palveltu esimerkiksi Tukholman nk. vihreän metrolinjan tyyppisellä raidelinjalla tai pikaraitiotiellä.


Siis Itä-Helsinkiin suunniteltiin alunperin pikaraitiotietä ja sitten Tukholman vihreän linjan tyyppistä metroa. Myllypuron asemakaava on tehty sen mukaan, mutta suuruudenhulluus siirsi aseman Myllypuron ulkopuolelle.

Yksi selitys tälle hölmöilylle aikanaan oli, että pikaratikka on kallis, kun siinä on niin paljon pysäkkejä. Metrossa on vähemmän asemia, joten se on halvempi. Nykyhinnoilla yhden metroaseman hinnalla rakentaa 60 pysäkkiparia, eli valehtelulla on pitkät perinteet.

Tietenkin suuruudenhulluudelle haettiin perusteluita ottamalla mallia muista, jotka tekivät samoja ratkaisuja. Kyllä olisi ollut tilaisuus ottaa mallia myös toisenlaisista ratkaisuista, mutta sellainen ei kiinnostanut.

1970-luvun ajan olisi voinut ottaa opiksi sekä metron omista vaikeuksista että kehityksestä ulkomailla.

Koejunan jälkeen olisi voitu tilata Stadtbahn-B -tyyppistä kalustoa, kun Strömberg ja Valmet panivat junakonseptin saatujen kokemusten perusteella uusiksi joka tapauksessa. On hyvä huomata, että Ruhrin alueella oli jo nähty esikaupunkimetrojen mielettömyys ja luovuttu Helsingin koejunan tapaisesta Stadtbahn-A -kalustosta siinä vaiheessa kun meillä saatiin koejuna vasta ajoon (Bonn B100S 1973).

Hannoveriin saatiin ajoon 6000-sarjan 8-akseliset 2-nivelvaunut 1974. Niissä oli tyristoriohjaus ja jarrutus takaisin ajolankaan. Siellä kuljetettiin 1970-luvulla ihmisiä, Helsingin metrossa hiekkasäkkejä.

Düsseldorfissa aloittivat linjaliikenteessä oikosulkumoottorikäyttöiset B80D-vaunut 1981. Helsingin liikennehän alkoi 1982.

Sekä Hannoverin että Düsseldorfin järjestelmät ovat kuin Helsingin metro sikäli, että keskustassa ajetaan tunnelissa ja esikaupungissa maan päällä. Laiturit ovat korkeat. Piti vaan täällä keksiä vanha mustaruuti uudestaan, vaikka toiset toteuttivat jo kehityksen seuraavaa vaihetta.




> Itä-Helsingissä on toki korkea joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste. Mutta siihen vaikuttaa myös asuntopolitiikka, jolla Itä-Helsinkiin on keskitetty suuri osa koko seudun joukkoliikenteen "pakkokäyttäjistä".


Ja Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei metrosta noussut, joten syyt ovat muussa. Joukkoliikenteen absoluuttinen käyttäjämäärä Kulosaaren sillalla on noussut vasta sitten, kun mittava lisärakentaminen Itä-Helsingissä toteutui. Se siis ei noussut 1982, mutta pysyi sentään ennallaan, vaikka joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso liityntäliikenteellä heikkenikin.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Siis It&#228;-Helsinkiin suunniteltiin alunperin pikaraitiotiet&#228; ja sitten Tukholman vihre&#228;n linjan tyyppist&#228; metroa. Myllypuron asemakaava on tehty sen mukaan, mutta suuruudenhulluus siirsi aseman Myllypuron ulkopuolelle.


Pit&#228;&#228; paikkansa. Kirjoitin aiheesta jo puoli vuotta sitten t&#228;&#228;ll&#228;. Myllypuro on niit&#228; harvoja kohteita, joissa toteutunut raideyhteys "v&#228;ist&#228;&#228;" maank&#228;yt&#246;n. Toki kevyemm&#228;ll&#228; mallilla olisi ollut pari v&#228;liasemaa enemm&#228;n, mm. Susitie Herttoniemen ja Siilitien v&#228;lill&#228; sek&#228; Roihupelto Siilitien ja nykyisen It&#228;keskuksen v&#228;lill&#228;. Todenn&#228;k&#246;isesti Kurkim&#228;kikin olisi saanut oman asemansa, mik&#228;li tuosta kaupunginosasta olisi tiedetty jo 1950-luvulla jotain. Olennaista on, ett&#228; mit&#228;&#228;n monihaaraista "kaiken pelastavaa liitynt&#228;linjatonta" j&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228; it&#228;&#228;nk&#228;&#228;n ei ole milloinkaan suunniteltu. Vanhoissakin suunnitelmissa nykyinen peruslinjaus oli kaiken pohja (1963 valmistuneessa kartassa oli toki haara Santahaminaan, sekin yksiosainen sis&#228;lt&#228;en v&#228;kisinkin liitynt&#228;&#228; Laajasalon p&#228;&#228;ss&#228 :Wink: .



> Ja It&#228;-Helsingin joukkoliikenteen k&#228;ytt&#246; ei metrosta noussut, joten syyt ovat muussa. Joukkoliikenteen absoluuttinen k&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228;m&#228;&#228;r&#228; Kulosaaren sillalla on noussut vasta sitten, kun mittava lis&#228;rakentaminen It&#228;-Helsingiss&#228; toteutui. Se siis ei noussut 1982, mutta pysyi sent&#228;&#228;n ennallaan, vaikka joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso liitynt&#228;liikenteell&#228; heikkenikin.


Asiakkaiden enemmist&#246; ei n&#228;yt&#228; jakavan tuota k&#228;sityst&#228; palvelutason heikkenemisest&#228;. Vaihto on toki aina pieni lis&#228;vaiva, mutta ilmeisesti runko-osuuden eritt&#228;in hyv&#228; palvelutaso (tihe&#228; s&#228;&#228;nn&#246;llinen vuorov&#228;li, erinomainen toimintavarmuus s&#228;&#228;ll&#228; kuin s&#228;&#228;ll&#228;, tasainen kulku, s&#228;&#228;lt&#228; suojatut tilat metrojunaa odotettaessa, helppo hahmotettavuus) kompensoi vaihdon aiheuttaman vaivan ja joukkoliikenteen kokonaispalvelutasoon tunnutaan olevan varsin tyytyv&#228;isi&#228;, keskim&#228;&#228;rin hieman tyytyv&#228;isempi&#228; kuin muilla suunnilla. Aika n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228;, saavuttaako mahdollinen L&#228;nsimetro samanlaisen suosion.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Edellä olevaan Itämetron palvelutason arviointiin huomauttaisin edelleen, että Itämetron palvelualueella on poikkeuksellisen paljon nk. joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä Helsingin asuntopolitiikan vuoksi. Tämä ryhmä on varmasti "vähään tyytyväisempää" kuin sellainen väestönosa, jolla on muita vaihtoehtoja.




> Aika näyttää, saavuttaako mahdollinen Länsimetro samanlaisen suosion.


Länsimetro ei voi saavuttaa mitenkään samaa tulosta kuin Itämetro, koska Länsimetrossa syöttöliikenteen osuus olisi huomattavasti Itämetroa suurempi. Etelä-Espoon 120 000 asukkaasta vain 15% asuisi kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Myllypuro on niitä harvoja kohteita, joissa toteutunut raideyhteys "väistää" maankäytön.


Kyllä. Myöhemmin kaavoitetuilla ja rakennetuilla alueilla tietenkin sopeuduttiin siihen, että metro kulkee moottorikadun reunalla.




> Todennäköisesti Kurkimäkikin olisi saanut oman asemansa, mikäli tuosta kaupunginosasta olisi tiedetty jo 1950-luvulla jotain.


Kurkimäelle olisi voitu aluetta kaavoitettaessa suunnitella oma asema, jos olisi rakennettu sellainen "metro" kuin alun perin suunniteltiin. Tässä juuri näkyy liian raskaan metron yksi ongelma: Se ei jousta kaupungin kehityksen mukana.




> Olennaista on, että mitään monihaaraista "kaiken pelastavaa liityntälinjatonta" järjestelmää itäänkään ei ole milloinkaan suunniteltu.


Totta. Sillä minkalaista maankäyttöä mahdettiin tuolloin kaavailla? En ole perehtynyt asiaan, mutta arvaan, että ajatukset olisivat olleet samantapaisia kuin Myllypuron - ja Tukholman vihreän linjan - kohdalla. Nykymitassa kevyttä maankäyttöä, joka tukeutuu asemaan/pysäkkiin kävelyetäisyydellä ilman liityntäliikennettä. Tämä rakenne olisi joustanut maankäytön tehostuessa tai laajentuessa. Jos olisi tullut tarve, haaroja olisi voinut tehdä. Raskasmetroon ei voi.

Liityntälinjathan tarvitaan siksi, että raskasmetrolle pitää olla niin paljon rakentamista, ettei sitä voida tehdä kävelyetäisyydelle 8-10 kerroksen rakennuskorkeudella ja noudatetulla metsälähiörakentamisella.




> Asiakkaiden enemmistö ei näytä jakavan tuota käsitystä palvelutason heikkenemisestä.


Minusta kokemus juuri osoittaa, että palvelutaso heikkenee. Suora raideyhteys nostaa matkustusta, mutta etäämmältä liityntäliikenne vähentää sitä saman verran. Siksi lopputulos on, että kokonaisuudessa ei näy kasvua matkustuksessa. Tämänhän toteatkin seuraavassa.




> Vaihto on toki aina pieni lisävaiva, mutta ilmeisesti runko-osuuden erittäin hyvä palvelutaso (tiheä säännöllinen vuoroväli, erinomainen toimintavarmuus säällä kuin säällä, tasainen kulku, säältä suojatut tilat metrojunaa odotettaessa, helppo hahmotettavuus) kompensoi vaihdon aiheuttaman vaivan...


Nämä kaikki ominaisuudet toteutuvat nykyaikaisessa raitioliikenteessä (ja toteutuivat Saksan Stadtbahneissa jo ennen kuin metro toimi täällä). Ja paremmin kuin raskasmetrossa, jonka liityntäliikenteessä ei toteudu näistä mikään.




> ...ja joukkoliikenteen kokonaispalvelutasoon tunnutaan olevan varsin tyytyväisiä, keskimäärin hieman tyytyväisempiä kuin muilla suunnilla.


Tarkoitatko tällä sitä, että metroon ollaan tyytyväisempiä kuin bussiin? En tiedä kuitenkaan koskaan kysellyn tyytyväisyyttä itse kokonaisuuteen, mutta matkustajamäärähän sen kertoo paremmin kuin haastattelut: liityntäliikennemetroon ollaan yhtä tyytyväisiä tai tyytymättömiä kuin suoriin busseihin, kun saman verran matkustetaan.




> Aika näyttää, saavuttaako mahdollinen Länsimetro samanlaisen suosion.


Aika näyttää ensin, minkälaista metroa länteen tehdään. Toivottavasti vaikka sellaista kuin Portugalin Porton metro. :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kurkimäelle olisi voitu aluetta kaavoitettaessa suunnitella oma asema, jos olisi rakennettu sellainen "metro" kuin alun perin suunniteltiin.


Kurkimäen asemaa suunniteltiin vielä Mellunmäen haaraa rakennettaessa 1980-luvulla. Sitä ei karsittu mitoituksen vuoksi, vaan siksi, että metroskandaalin vuoksi metron rakentaminen oli säästöbudjetilla ja asemaan ei ollut rahaa.

Väitettiin lisäksi, että Kurkimäkeläisten kuljettamien syöttöbusseilla Kontulaan ja Myllypuroon on halvempaa kuin aseman rakentaminen.

Mitenköhän paljon asumis- ja toimeentulotukea Helsinki on joutunut maksamaan Kurkimäkeläisille kun alue ei ole metroaseman puutteen vuoksi houkutteleva ...?

Nykymetroa voitaisiin haluttaessa parantaa rakentamalla Roihupellon ja Kurkimäen asemat.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nykymetroa voitaisiin haluttaessa parantaa rakentamalla Roihupellon ja Kurkim&#228;en asemat.


Ei taida riitt&#228;&#228;... Muun muassa Puotilaan pit&#228;isi rakentaa asema suurinpiirtein Puotilantien kohdalle. Etenkin, kun vanhainkotien lenkki j&#228;&#228; nyt palvelulinjan varaan.

Toinen parannus voisi olla asemien ulosk&#228;ynnit. Kuka valop&#228;&#228; on keksinyt, ett&#228; Kaisaniemen asemalta pit&#228;&#228; koukata etel&#228;st&#228;? Miksi mets&#228;talon kulmilla ei ole ulosk&#228;ynti&#228;? Ent&#228; S&#246;rn&#228;inen? Tiet&#228;&#228;kseni h&#228;t&#228;ulosreitti vie suoraan Helsinginkadulle. T&#228;st&#228; voisi tehd&#228; ulosk&#228;ynnin. S&#246;rn&#228;inen on viel&#228; umpeen rakennettu. Ent&#228;, jos joku k&#228;velee laiturin toiseen p&#228;&#228;h&#228;n ja muista siell&#228; vasta, ett&#228; pitikin menn&#228; toiseen suuntaan? Min&#228; ainakin olen sellainen kanaaivo. Siilitie ei varmaankaan kaipaa l&#228;ntist&#228; ulosk&#228;ynti&#228;, mutta ehk&#228; joitakin ty&#246;matkalaisia se hy&#246;dytt&#228;isi.

Kampin puutehan on jo korjattu. Mutta Rautatietorin asemalta voisi p&#228;&#228;st&#228; ilman kiertelemist&#228;kin vaikka Sokoksen alakertaan. Ruoholahden asema kummastutti, kun se valmistui: Ainoa ulosk&#228;ynti vei suurelle hiekkakent&#228;lle. Toisessa suunnassa on kouluja, asuntoja ja k&#228;velyreitti Hietalahden torille.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä oli nyt vain pari ilmeistä parannusta. Lisäksi kyseiset lisäasemat olisi kohtuullisen edullista toteuttaa koska ko. kohteet ovat maan päällä.

Tietääkseni useat metroasemat on suunniteltu niin, että niissä voisi olla myös toinen uloskäynti. Esimerkiksi olen nähnyt pienoismallin tai kuvan (en muista missä) jossa Kaisaniemen metroasemalta oli uloskäynti Metsätalolle.

Yksikin uusi uloskäynti maanalaisesta asemasta maksaa kuitenkin suuruusluokkaa 5 - 10 miljoonaa euroa. Tätä voi suhteuttaa siihen, että Helsingin olosuhteissa kilometri uutta raitiotietä maksaa 2 - 5 miljoonaa euroa. Kantakaupungissa voisi saada selvästi suurempia parannuksia laajentamalla raitiotieverkkoa kuin lisäämällä metron sisäänkäyntejä.

Länsimetron asemista suurin osa on käsittääkseni suunniteltu niin, että niistä on vain yksi uloskäynti. Vain Lauttasaaressa ja Tapiolassa olisi kaksi uloskäyntiä. Tämä ihan vain kustannussyistä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Yksikin uusi uloskäynti maanalaisesta asemasta maksaa kuitenkin suuruusluokkaa 5 - 10 miljoonaa euroa. Tätä voi suhteuttaa siihen, että Helsingin olosuhteissa kilometri uutta raitiotietä maksaa 2 - 5 miljoonaa euroa.


No siinä tapauksessa on asia ihan selvä. Ihmettelin tuossa pari kuukautta sitten asiaa, kun linkkasin ympäri kaupunkia vasemman polven ollessa käyttökelveton. Eniten suututti kasin ratikkalinja, jota ei matalalla lattialla ajeta väkisinkään. Toinen asia oli juuri nämä sisäänkäynnit. Sörnäisissä suututti, kun olisin kotimatkalla säästänyt monta sataa metriä, mikäli toisessa päässä olisi ollut rullaportaat Hesarille. Alkoi muuten raajarikkona jotenkin kummasti kasvaa ymmärrys liikuntarajotteisia kohtaan.

----------


## edsel

> Entä Sörnäinen? Tietääkseni hätäulosreitti vie suoraan Helsinginkadulle.


Eikös laiturin toinen pää tule enemmän Torkkelinmäen suuntaan? Franzeninkadun ja Torkkelinkadun välisellä kalliolla on näkyvissä metroon liittyvä ilmanvaihtopömpeli.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikös laiturin toinen pää tule enemmän Torkkelinmäen suuntaan? Franzeninkadun ja Torkkelinkadun välisellä kalliolla on näkyvissä metroon liittyvä ilmanvaihtopömpeli.


Aivan niin. Sinnehän se menee. Samaa väestönsuojaa on kuitenkin koko kumpare. Eli Myös Hesarille menee käytävä. Mutta ei se tätä hyödytä. Kuvataidelukion kieppeille mahdollinen käynti tulisi ja sehän ei nyt enää kannata. Eli unohdetaan se.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Edellä olevaan Itämetron palvelutason arviointiin huomauttaisin edelleen, että Itämetron palvelualueella on poikkeuksellisen paljon nk. joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä Helsingin asuntopolitiikan vuoksi. Tämä ryhmä on varmasti "vähään tyytyväisempää" kuin sellainen väestönosa, jolla on muita vaihtoehtoja.


Onko tuosta tutkittua tietoa, vai perustuuko tuo(kin) vain omiin arvioihisi?



> Länsimetro ei voi saavuttaa mitenkään samaa tulosta kuin Itämetro, koska Länsimetrossa syöttöliikenteen osuus olisi huomattavasti Itämetroa suurempi. Etelä-Espoon 120 000 asukkaasta vain 15% asuisi kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista.


Ehkä olisi mielekkäämpää verrata Matinkylään päätyvän metron "tulosta" Itämetron ensimmäiseen vaiheeseen (Kamppi / Rautatientori - Itäkeskus). On varsin ilmeistä, että ennemmin tai myöhemmin (käytännössä myöhemmin) länsiraide jatkuu Matinkylästä eteen päin. Tämän sortin hankkeissa on tapana edetä etappi kerrallaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos länsimetro toteutuu, ja rakennetaan Matinkylään asti, niin se ei siitä enää jatku. Espoolla ei ikipäivänä ole varaa pidentää omin voimin (vaikka valtiolta saisi 30%) metroa Kivenlahteen, eikä syytäkään, kun siinä vaiheessa Helsinki ei enää ole hengittämässä niskaan ja uhkailemassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> ennustetaan, että esityslistateksti ei mene läpi.


Kuka ennustaa?  :Wink: 

Asiaa ei palautettu uudelleen valmisteltavaksi. HS:n mukaan se jäi pöydälle. Niinpä se on originaalimuodossaan esillä myös seuraavassa kokouksessa? Lausunnon antamisen aikataulu on sellainen, että jos kslk haluaa sen antaa, niin se on sitten päätettävä seuraavassa kokouksessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toinen parannus voisi olla asemien uloskäynnit. Kuka valopää on keksinyt, että Kaisaniemen asemalta pitää koukata etelästä? Miksi metsätalon kulmilla ei ole uloskäyntiä? Entä Sörnäinen? Tietääkseni hätäulosreitti vie suoraan Helsinginkadulle. Tästä voisi tehdä uloskäynnin. Sörnäinen on vielä umpeen rakennettu. Entä, jos joku kävelee laiturin toiseen päähän ja muista siellä vasta, että pitikin mennä toiseen suuntaan? Minä ainakin olen sellainen kanaaivo. Siilitie ei varmaankaan kaipaa läntistä uloskäyntiä, mutta ehkä joitakin työmatkalaisia se hyödyttäisi.


Tuo on yksi niistä asioista, joita Espoon kslk kritisoi. Nyt pöydälle jääneessä lausunnossa korostetaan sitä, että jos valitaan metro, niin uloskäyntejä pitää sitten olla riittävästi ja eri suunnissa.

Kaisaniemessä pohjoinen uloskäynti tuntuisi jopa järkevämmältä kuin eteläinen. Silloin metro palvelisi Kruununhakaa ja metsätalon opiskelijamassoja. Nyt eteläinen uloskäynti on käytännössä saman torin pohjoislaidalla kuin seuraava metroasemakin (etelälaidalla).

Sikäli nykyjärejestely on tietysti hyvä, että kun Rautatientorille tulee porttirahastus ja Kaisaniemeen ei (kuten jlk viisaudessaan haluaa), niin pummit voivat siirtyä käyttämään Kaisaniemen asemaa ilman, että heidän kävelymatkansa pitenee ratkaisevasti.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos länsimetro toteutuu, ja rakennetaan Matinkylään asti, niin se ei siitä enää jatku.


Aika moni espoolainen poliitikko ja virkamies tuntuu olevan eri mieltä, kun julkisuudessa on jatkuvasti lausuntoja siitä, kuinka raideyhteys on rakennettava Kivenlahteen asti, jos se päätetään tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika moni espoolainen poliitikko ja virkamies tuntuu olevan eri mieltä, kun julkisuudessa on jatkuvasti lausuntoja siitä, kuinka raideyhteys on rakennettava Kivenlahteen asti, jos se päätetään tehdä.


Mutta kun katsoo tarkemmin, huomaa että nuo lausunnot tulevat yleensä sellaisten suusta, jotka eivät ylipäätään pidä metroa hyvänä vaihtoehtona. Eli tämä Kivenlahti-viritelmä voidaan nähdä myös toisinpäin: tuomitaan Matinkylän metro tynkänä ja turhana, ja voidaan turvallisesti vaatia megametroa Kivelnlahteen, kun tiedetään, että siihen ei ainakaan ole varaa. Lopputulos: ei metroa ollenkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Niinpä se on originaalimuodossaan esillä myös seuraavassa kokouksessa?


Uskoisin, että nyt kahden viikon aikana eri poliittiset ryhmät yrittävät sorvata kompromissilausunnon. Jos kokoukseen mennessä löytyy kompromissi, niin sitten esittelijä vetää oman ehdotuksensa pois. Jos kompromissia ei synny, niin metroa kannattavat lautakunnan jäsenet tuovat lautakuntaan vastaehdotuksen ja sitten äänestetään.

Joka tapauksessa lehdissäkin todettiin, että kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan lausunto ei vielä merkitse mitään. Tässä asiassa lopullinen vääntö nähdään vasta kaupunginvaltuuston päättäessä asiasta. Valtuusto joutuu varmasti äänestämään asiasta ja äänestyksestä on odotettavissa tiukka, elleivät demarit "osta" metroa kokoomukselta jollakin poliittisella lehmänkaupalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Onko tuosta tutkittua tietoa, vai perustuuko tuo(kin) vain omiin arvioihisi?


Helsingin seudun asuntopolitiikasta ja sen seurauksista on tehty paljonkin selvityksiä. Erityisesti Mari Vaattovaara on tehnyt useita ansiokkaita selvityksiä. Kaikkien selvitysten mukaan Itä-Helsinki on sosiaalisesti pääkaupunkiseudun heikko-osaisimpia alueita.

Itä-Helsingin sosiaalinen asuntotuotanto ja metro liittyvät aika vahvasti toisiinsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uskoisin, että nyt kahden viikon aikana eri poliittiset ryhmät yrittävät sorvata kompromissilausunnon. Jos kokoukseen mennessä löytyy kompromissi, niin sitten esittelijä vetää oman ehdotuksensa pois. Jos kompromissia ei synny, niin metroa kannattavat lautakunnan jäsenet tuovat lautakuntaan vastaehdotuksen ja sitten äänestetään.


Suunnilleen näin se menee.

Eilisen jälkeen voi kuitenkin arvailla jotain. Kun asiaa ei palautettu valmisteluun, se merkitsee sitä, että lautakunnan enemmistö vastustaa lausunnon muuttamista. Pöydälle panoon riittää, että sitä ehdotetaan ja joku kannattaa, voi olla, että pelkkä ehdotuskin riittää - mikä nyt on siellä käytäntö.

Poliittista vääntöä varmaan tehdään ja lehmiä kaupataan. Mutta jos äänestyskäyttäytyminen ensi kerralla kun äänestetään muutoksista esittelijän tekstiin on sama kuin nyt, lopputulos on muutosten häviäminen.

Mikä sitten mahtaa merkitä? Helsingin vastaavassa lautakunnassa puheenjohtaja on mielissään todennut, että lautakunnan kantaa ei ole hänen aikanaan kaupunginhallituksessa eikä valtuustossa muutettu. Poliittiseen kulttuuriin puolestaan kuuluu meillä puoluekuri, joka tarkoittaa myös sitä, että kaupunginhallituksessa ja valtuustossa noudatetaan oman puolueen linjaa lautakunnassa.

Poliitikkojen puheet ovat puheita. Se, joka nyt on lautakunnan kannalla, pitää lautakunnan päätöstä tärkeänä. Eri mieltä oleva vähättelee. Joku oli tällä kerralla sitä mieltä, ettei tällä päätöksellä mitään merkitystä ole, mutta saman lautakunnan edellisellä päätöksellä oli ja kauheaa on vain se, että lautakunta on itsensä kanssa eri mieltä.

Helsinkiläisenä minun asiani ei ole päättää Espoon asioista, mutta olen iloinen siitä, että lautakunnalle oli valmisteltu rehelliset luvut YVA-vaihtoehtojen taloudesta. Nämähän eivät olleet tiedossa kun otettiin kantaa YVA:an keväällä. Nyt laskettujen kulujen valossa on aihettakin tarkistaa kantaa asiassa.

Odotetaan nyt sitten kiinnostuksella teknisen ja ympäristölautakunnan lausuntoja. Näistä kaikista sitten kaupunginhallitus muotoilee esityksensä valtuustolle.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta kun katsoo tarkemmin, huomaa että nuo lausunnot tulevat yleensä sellaisten suusta, jotka eivät ylipäätään pidä metroa hyvänä vaihtoehtona.


Yhtä lailla jatkoa Kivenlahteen ovat ehdotelleet metron kannattajat (enkä yhtään ihmettele miksi, toisihan jatko niin paljon lisää asukkaita kävelyetäisyydelle metroasemista).

Rahoituksesta voi toki esittää erilaisia näkemyksiä sen mukaan, haluaako jatko-osuutta metron kannattamisen vai vastustamisen vuoksi. Metron vastustajat varmaan yrittävät kertoa korkeasta kokonaishinnasta, kannattajat taas mahdollisuudesta jatkaa metroa Matinkylästä länteen sitä mukaa kun rahaa löytyy.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhtä lailla jatkoa Kivenlahteen ovat ehdotelleet metron kannattajat (enkä yhtään ihmettele miksi, toisihan jatko niin paljon lisää asukkaita kävelyetäisyydelle metroasemista).


Tähän kysymykseen otettiin laajemminkin kantaa eilisessä esityslistassa. Ongelmahan ei ole ainoastaan siinä, jääkö alue Matinkylästä länteen huonontuvalle palvelulle, vaan siitä, että Kivenlahteenkin jatkuva metro jättää suuren osan Espoosta huonolle palvelulle.

Espoossa on jonkinlaista halua kehittää joukkoliikennettä, mutta kokonaisuutena, ei ainoastaan yhteyksiä Helsinkiin. Sitä korostettiin, että metro lyhyenä tai pitkänä siirtää vain bussimatkustajat metrojuniin, ei muuta. Siitä ei kannata maksaa 7 Me/vuosi, oli metron nimi mikä hyvänsä. Siksi bussit asetettiin etusijalle - näistä vaihtoehdoista.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Espoossa on jonkinlaista halua kehittää joukkoliikennettä, mutta kokonaisuutena, ei ainoastaan yhteyksiä Helsinkiin.


Jos on, niin halu ei näy mitenkään konkreettisesti. Minä pistän useimmat noista puheista ihan vaan sen piikkiin, että kun Espoon sisäinen joukkoliikenne on nyt huonoa Helsinkiin verrattuna, niin metroa on helppo vastustaa kertomalla että tärkeämpääkin tekemistä on. Silti Espoon sisäistä joukkoliikennettä ei paranneta mitenkään. Pikalinjasuunnitelmankin toteuttaminen jätettiin kesken.

Jos Espoossa haluttaisiin panostaa kunnolla sisäiseen liikenteeseen, on metron kaltainen useita eri aluekeskuksia yhdistävä runkolinja siihen hyvä keino. Keski-Espoossa rantarata on jo tälläinen runkolinja ja jos Etelä-Espooseen saadaan vastaavasti metro tai pikaratikka, on etelä-pohjoissuuntaista liikennettäkin helpompi kehittää kun liikennettä voidaan keskittää liityntäasemien välille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Keski-Espoossa rantarata on jo tälläinen runkolinja ja jos Etelä-Espooseen saadaan vastaavasti metro tai pikaratikka, on etelä-pohjoissuuntaista liikennettäkin helpompi kehittää kun liikennettä voidaan keskittää liityntäasemien välille.


Voisihan liikenne "tippua" rantaradalta etelään ja kääntyä sieltä suoraan Kamppiin tai Elielinaukiolle. Metrosta ei ole tähän.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaikkien selvitysten mukaan Itä-Helsinki on sosiaalisesti pääkaupunkiseudun heikko-osaisimpia alueita.


Ehkä kannattaisi tehdä pieni opintoretki Helsingin itäisiin osiin eikä vain lukea tietynväristen lasien läpi jotain sinänsä varmasti hyödyllisiäkin tutkimuksia. Helsingin itäosissa on parin "mainetta herättäneen" alueen lisäksi huomattavan arvostettujakin alueita. Kulosaaressa, Tammisalossa, Marjaniemessä, Jollaksessa, Aurinkolahdessa jne. asuntojen hinnat ovat sellaiset, ettei sinne ole nk. tavallisilla ihmisillä juuri mitään asiaa asumaan. Puheet huono-osaisuudesta kuullostavat erityisen koomisilta. 


> Itä-Helsingin sosiaalinen asuntotuotanto ja metro liittyvät aika vahvasti toisiinsa.


Useimmiten nk. sosiaalinen asuntotuotanto toteutetaan kerrostalojen muodossa ja hyvin usein taajamien kerrostaloalueet sijoittuvat keskeisille paikoille, kuten joukkoliikenteen asemien tai vastaavien keskeisten paikkojen läheisyyteen. Ei metro ole tässä suhteessa sen huonompi (tai parempi) liikenneväline kuin juna tai raitiovaunukaan. Vajaa neljä kuukautta sitten tekemäni opintomatka Suur-Göteborgiin paljasti minulle koruttomasti, että 1950  70 lukujen esikaupunkiraitioteiden varsiin pystytetyissä kerrostalolähiöissä näkyivät surullisen tutulla tavalla kaikki samat lieveilmiöt kuin kotimaisissa vuokratalopainotteisissa lähiöissä. Ei se eurooppalaisin pikaraitiotieperiaattein toteutettu liikennemuoto yhtään paremmaksi lähiöitä ole tehnyt. Ihan samat luonnonlait Espootakin muuten koskettavat. Espoota tosin on kai ollut tapana syyttää siitä, että se ei panosta riittävästi sosiaaliseen asuntotuotantoon, mutta tämä ei liene enää tämän foorumin aihepiiriin kuuluvia juttuja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ehkä kannattaisi tehdä pieni opintoretki Helsingin itäisiin osiin eikä vain lukea tietynväristen lasien läpi jotain sinänsä varmasti hyödyllisiäkin tutkimuksia.


Olen käynyt Itä-Helsingissä useita kertoja vuodesta 1982 alkaen ja tunnen kyllä aluetta ja siellä asuu useita ystäviäni ja tuttaviani.

Se, että jollekin alueelle on keskitetty joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä, ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, etteikö ko. alueella ole muitakin ryhmiä.




> Helsingin itäosissa on parin "mainetta herättäneen" alueen lisäksi huomattavan arvostettujakin alueita. Puheet huono-osaisuudesta kuullostavat erityisen koomisilta.


En tietystikään väittänyt, että Itä-Helsingissä olisi vain sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa. Sen sijaan sehän on fakta, että Itä-Helsingissä on paljon sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin itäosissa on parin "mainetta herättäneen" alueen lisäksi huomattavan arvostettujakin alueita. Kulosaaressa, Tammisalossa, Marjaniemessä, Jollaksessa, Aurinkolahdessa jne. asuntojen hinnat ovat sellaiset, ettei sinne ole nk. tavallisilla ihmisillä juuri mitään asiaa asumaan.


Luulen, että kulosaarelaiset saattaisivat nyt suuttua Rattivaunulle, joka sanoo heidän asuvansa Itä-Helsingissä  :Wink: 

Muutamalla Tammisalon ja Marjaniemen pientalolla ei kyllä ole kovin paljon merkitystä joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Jos Itä-Helsinki olisi näiden kaltaista aluetta, sinne tuskin olisi raideliikennettä ollenkaan. Bussillakin pärjäisi.

Väitteiden ja uskomusten sijaan nyt tarvittaisiin tilastotietoa. Kuinka monta prosenttia itähelsinkiläisistä asuu kerros/omakotitalossa? Kuinka monta omistus/asumisoikus/vuokra/ym asunnossa? Kuinka monen tulotaso ylittää/alittaa kaupungin keskiarvon? Kuinka monta prosenttia asukkaista jää virallisen köyhyysrajan alapuolelle Itä-Stadissa/koko Helsingissä? Ennen kuin jollain on esittää näitä lukuja, on tätä keskustelua turha jatkaa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Ainoa toteuttamiskelpoinen raideliikenneratkaisu Etel&#228;-Espooseen on monihaarainen pikaraitiotie


Ai, minusta taas juuri L&#228;nsimetro on toteuttamiskelpoinen. Ja samaa mielt&#228; on 77%* espoolaisistakin.

Asun itse Helsingiss&#228;, kantakaupungissa. L&#228;himm&#228;lle metroasemalle, Rautatientorille, on matkaa kilometri. En siis asu l&#228;hesk&#228;&#228;n k&#228;velyet&#228;isyydell&#228; metroasemasta. Kotoa metroasemalle voin kyll&#228; vallan mainiosti k&#228;vell&#228;, tuo kilometrih&#228;n taittuu 10 minuutissa. Tai sitten voin k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; liitynt&#228;liikennett&#228; (bussia tai t&#228;&#228;ll&#228;p&#228;in raitiovaunuakin). Usein moitittu siirtyminen metroaseman laituritasolle ei h&#228;iritse tippaakaan; siin&#228;h&#228;n se metron v&#228;h&#228;inen odotusaika kuluu mukavasti. Laituritasolla metroa ei sitten kauaa tarvitsekaan odottaa. 

Jos min&#228; ja muut helsinkil&#228;iset olemme tyytyv&#228;isi&#228; t&#228;h&#228;n systeemiin sen tihe&#228;n, nopean ja luotettavan liikenteen ansiosta, mikseiv&#228;t espoolaisetkin?

Metrovaihtoehtohan tarjoaa sit&#228;paitsi ainoana yhteydet, jotka eiv&#228;t p&#228;&#228;ty Kamppiin (tai Elielinaukiolle, kuten TramWestiss&#228 :Wink: . En nimitt&#228;in jaksa uskoa, eik&#228; liene syyt&#228;k&#228;&#228;n uskoa, ett&#228; nykytilanteessa kaikki espoolaiset olisivat menossa k&#228;velyet&#228;isyyden p&#228;&#228;h&#228;n Kampista tai kaikki Espooseen menij&#228;t l&#228;htisiv&#228;t k&#228;velyet&#228;isyyden p&#228;&#228;st&#228; Kampin keskuksesta. Sen sijaan juuri metro on se, jolla p&#228;&#228;see nopeasti Kampista eteenkinp&#228;in, eri puolille Helsinginnieme&#228; ja tietysti aina It&#228;-Helsinkiin saakka. Jos Espoossa matka metroasemalle tulisi L&#228;nsimetron my&#246;t&#228; hieman pidemm&#228;ksi kuin nykyiselle bussipys&#228;kille, vastaavasti Helsingin p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; metro vie paljon suuremmalla todenn&#228;k&#246;isyydell&#228;  k&#228;velyet&#228;isyyden p&#228;&#228;h&#228;n kohteesta kuin nykyinen bussi, jonka matka tyss&#228;&#228; Kamppiin. Tai josta pit&#228;&#228; hyp&#228;t&#228; ulos Ruoholahdessa, tai viimeist&#228;&#228;n siell&#228; Kampissa, ett&#228; voi vaihtaa metroon! Lis&#228;ksi nykytilanteeseen verrattuna L&#228;nsimetro tarjoaa paljon paremman vaihtoyhteyden esimerkiksi VR:n juniin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muutamalla Tammisalon ja Marjaniemen pientalolla ei kyllä ole kovin paljon merkitystä joukkoliikenteen kannalta.


Tsöp tsöp! Eipäs nyt vähätellä Itä-Helsingin rikkauksia. Rintamamiestalot ovat vaihtaneet aikoja sitten omistajia ja niille kävi jokseenkin toisin kuin ehkä luultiin. Vartioharju, Vesala, Myllypuro, Vuosaari... Niitä on kaikkialla ja nykyään näillä alueilla on hintaa. Eli ei se enää rajoitu ainoastaan Tammisaloon ja Marjaniemeen. Ökytalot nousevat vauhdilla ja tonttien hinnat kohoavat pilvistä avaruuteen.




> Väitteiden ja uskomusten sijaan nyt tarvittaisiin tilastotietoa.


Tämä tieto olisi tosiaan hyvä saada selville.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metrovaihtoehtohan tarjoaa sit&#228;paitsi ainoana yhteydet, jotka eiv&#228;t p&#228;&#228;ty Kamppiin (tai Elielinaukiolle, kuten TramWestiss&#228. En nimitt&#228;in jaksa uskoa, eik&#228; liene syyt&#228;k&#228;&#228;n uskoa, ett&#228; nykytilanteessa kaikki espoolaiset olisivat menossa k&#228;velyet&#228;isyyden p&#228;&#228;h&#228;n Kampista tai kaikki Espooseen menij&#228;t l&#228;htisiv&#228;t k&#228;velyet&#228;isyyden p&#228;&#228;st&#228; Kampin keskuksesta. Sen sijaan juuri metro on se, jolla p&#228;&#228;see nopeasti Kampista eteenkinp&#228;in, eri puolille Helsinginnieme&#228; ja tietysti aina It&#228;-Helsinkiin saakka.


No nytk&#246; se sitten on niin, ett&#228; l&#228;nsimetron tarkoitus on palvella vain yhteen suuntaan? Espoosta p&#228;&#228;see joka puolelle Helsinki&#228;. Miksei Helsingist&#228; pit&#228;isi p&#228;&#228;st&#228; joka puolelle Espoota? Eik&#246; nimenomaan Espoolaisesta n&#228;k&#246;kulmasta pit&#228;isi olla niin, ett&#228; kotiin p&#228;&#228;see mukavasti ty&#246;paikaltaan. Espoo on sit&#228;paitsi niin paljon hajanaisempi ja suurempi, ett&#228; n&#228;in p&#228;in sen luonnollisesti tulisi olla.

Vai onko niin, ett&#228; kaikki espoolaisten ty&#246;paikat sijaitsevat metron varrella? Itse ainakin n&#228;kisin hy&#246;dylliseksi mielummin vet&#228;&#228; l&#228;hijunat pisaraan ja yksi haara Tapiolan kautta Kivenlahteen (tunnelissa). Sielt&#228; se voisi jatkaa vaikka Kirkkonummen l&#228;pi rantarataan. Olisikohan t&#228;m&#228; enemm&#228;n sit&#228;, mit&#228; tarvitaan? Niin ja tietenkin metroa pit&#228;isi asteittain muuttaa VR:n junien kanssa yhteensopivaksi ja vet&#228;&#228; se Sipoon kautta vaikka Porvooseen. Kulunvalvontakin muuttuu samalla.  :Smile:

----------


## juhanahi

> No nytkö se sitten on niin, että länsimetron tarkoitus on palvella vain yhteen suuntaan?


Ei toki, mutta metrohan palvelisi hyvin kumpaankin suuntaan!  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei toki, mutta metrohan palvelisi hyvin kumpaankin suuntaan!


Ja TramWestin kaltainen verkko kolmeen suuntaan, tai kehitettynä vaikka kuinka moneen suuntaan. Siinä pääsisi Espoosta Helsinkiin Jokeria, Kuusisaaren kautta ja etelästä. Eteläinen linjaus Elielinaukiolle oli ehdotus. Jos/kun Helsinki toteuttaa pikaraitioteitä Viikkiin, Kruunuvuoreen ym., on tarpeellista ja perusteltua yhdistää näitä linjoja Espoon linjoihin, jolloin luodaan monipuoliset keskustan läpi kulkevat yhteydet.

----------


## juhanahi

> Ja TramWestin kaltainen verkko kolmeen suuntaan, tai kehitettynä vaikka kuinka moneen suuntaan. Siinä pääsisi Espoosta Helsinkiin Jokeria, Kuusisaaren kautta ja etelästä. Eteläinen linjaus Elielinaukiolle oli ehdotus. Jos/kun Helsinki toteuttaa pikaraitioteitä Viikkiin, Kruunuvuoreen ym., on tarpeellista ja perusteltua yhdistää näitä linjoja Espoon linjoihin, jolloin luodaan monipuoliset keskustan läpi kulkevat yhteydet.


Metrokin kehitettynä Pasilan suuntaan ja Lentokentälle ja edelleen Sipooseen ja..  :Wink: 

Jokeri pikaraitiotienä on kannatettava hanke, mutta metroa on loogista jatkaa sinne mihin se "osoittaa". Metron "jatkaminen" eri järjestelmällä on jo nykypäivää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> T&#228;m&#228; tieto olisi tosiaan hyv&#228; saada selville.


T&#228;t&#228; tilastotietoa on. Vaattovaaran ja L&#246;nnqvistin tutkimukset huono-osaisuudesta ja asuntojen reaalihintojen kehityksest&#228; pk-seudulla. Siis 2 erillist&#228; tutkimusta. Minulla on ne molemmat ja olen lukenut ne, mutta toimistoni on liian sekaisin, ett&#228; l&#246;yt&#228;isin ne kirjoittaakseni t&#228;h&#228;n l&#228;hdeviitteet niist&#228;. Mikko Laaksonenhan n&#228;ihin muuten jo viittasi. (Kirjat l&#246;ytynev&#228;t kirjastojen nettihauilla varmasti helposti tekij&#246;iden nimell&#228;.)

Ne ovat tyly&#228; tarinaa, niin tyly&#228;, ett&#228; Helsingin sd-valtuustoryhm&#228;n puheenjohtaja ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan puheenjohtaja Maija Anttila on julkisesti haukkunut Vaattovaaraa siit&#228;, ett&#228; h&#228;n on t&#228;llaista ty&#246;t&#228; tehnyt kaupungin palkalla.

Tiivistettyn&#228; n&#228;ist&#228; voin kertoa, ett&#228; sek&#228; huono-osaisuus ett&#228; asuntojen hintojen kehittym&#228;tt&#246;myys sijaitsevat It&#228;-Helsingiss&#228; metroradan varrelle rakennetuissa l&#228;hi&#246;iss&#228; ja p&#228;&#228;radan varren suunnalla, erityisesti siell&#228;, miss&#228; ovat Koivukyl&#228; ja Havukoski. Liikenneinsin&#246;&#246;rin&#228; ja verkon tuntevana n&#228;en suoraan, ett&#228; huono-osaisuus, asuntojen reaalihintojen pysyminen ennallaan (30 vuotta!) ja raskas raideliikenne korreloivat maantieteellisesti kesken&#228;&#228;n.

HS ei uskaltanut julkaista karttakuvaa niin, ett&#228; olisi n&#228;kynyt, miten huono-osaisuus seudulla sijaitsi. Karttapohja oli j&#228;tetty pois ja ilmansuunnat k&#228;&#228;nnetty mielivaltaisesti. Mutta kyll&#228; siit&#228;kin metro haaroineen ja p&#228;&#228;rata erottuivat, kun osasi katsoa. Olen n&#228;hnyt kuvan kartan kanssa my&#246;s, joten en bluffaa.

Edell&#228; oleva on siis tilastollista faktaa. Syyt ja seuraukset ovat toinen juttu, nyt vain n&#228;m&#228; asiat ovat n&#228;in. Syit&#228; ja seurauksiakin on tutkimuksissa sivuttu, mutta niiden selvitt&#228;minen ei ole ollut tutkimusten tarkoitus, ainoastaan l&#246;yt&#228;&#228; ja esitt&#228;&#228; tieto.

Min&#228; en sitten ota vastaan moitteita t&#228;st&#228; asiasta. En ole tehnyt n&#228;it&#228; tutkimuksia. Asun lis&#228;ksi itse It&#228;-Helsingiss&#228;, joten intressini ei ole mollata sit&#228; aluetta kohottaakseni omaa statustani ja omaisuuteni arvoa. Ep&#228;ilykset ja moitteet siis kaupunkimaantieteen professori Mari Vaattovaaralle ja tutkija Henrik L&#246;nnqvistille. (Tunnen molemmat ja ovat minusta kyll&#228; p&#228;tevi&#228; tutkijoita ja tiedeihmisi&#228;, joten helpolla ette heit&#228; v&#228;ittelyss&#228; voita. Ei voittanut Anttilakaan.)

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Metrokin kehitettynä Pasilan suuntaan ja Lentokentälle ja edelleen Sipooseen ja.. 
> Jokeri pikaraitiotienä on kannatettava hanke, mutta metroa on loogista jatkaa sinne mihin se "osoittaa"


Perusrealiteetti vain on se, että metron hinta kilometriä kohden on - asematiheydestä ja muista olosuhteista riippuen - noin 5 - 10 kertaa pikaraitiotien hinta.

Länsimetron yksi asema maksaa 18 - 39  M / kpl. Esimerkiksi koko Lauttasaaren tai Viikin raitiotie (4-5 km) maksaa saman verran.

Juuri siksi raitiotiestä on olennaisesti helpompi toteuttaa verkko.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrokin kehitettynä Pasilan suuntaan ja Lentokentälle ja edelleen Sipooseen ja.. 
> 
> Jokeri pikaraitiotienä on kannatettava hanke, mutta metroa on loogista jatkaa sinne mihin se "osoittaa". Metron "jatkaminen" eri järjestelmällä on jo nykypäivää.


Joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjät eivät ole nuoria urheilijoita, joista on ihan mukava juosta kilometri ja hengailla asemilla, liukuportaissa ja suojateillä vaihtaessa välineestä toiseen. Moneen kertaan mainittu bussilinja 81 on siitä väkevä todiste.

Ihmiset haluavat päästä bussiin, ratikkaan, metroon tai junaan läheltä. Eivätkä he halua vaihtaa. Nämä asiat voisi joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa uskoa, eikä keksiä verukkeita sille, miksi pitkä kävely ja vaihtaminen eivät ole väliksi, kun ei haluta tai osata tehdä kunnollista joukkoliikennettä.

Tämän seudun väestötiheydellä tai rakentamisen ja maankäytön tehokkuudella metro tai muu raskas raideliikenne ei koskaan voi toimia kuten joukkoliikenteen pitäisi. Siksi ei metroa pidä jatkaa, koska tehtyä virhettä ei pidä kerrata. Voi antaa anteeksi sille, että metroa ylipäätään 1950-luvulla suunniteltiin, koska väestönkasvu oli silloin valtava. Mutta se pysähtyi jo ennen kuin metro alkoi kuljettaa ihmisiä. Nyt pitäisi keksiä suunnitlema sille, miten metrosta päästään mahdollisimman vähin vahingoin seudulle sopivaan joukkoliikenteeseen, ei päin vastoin.

Käykää lukemassa raporttini Prahasta www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/praha . Hakekaa sieltä raideliikenteen linjakartta ja katselkaa sitä ajatuksella. Lukekaa, mitä olen siitä kommentoinut. Käyttäkää aivojanne asian kanssa.

Prahassa on saman verran porukkaa kuin täällä. Neukut tekivät sinne väkisin metron, mutta fiksut prahalaiset eivät kuitenkaan antaneet hävittää ratikoitansa, koska ne toimivat jo silloin paremmin kuin se metro koskaan.

Seuratkaa ratikoiden värillisiä reittejä siitä reittikartasta. Ottakaa mielivaltaisia lähtö- ja päätepisteitä ja katsokaa, monellako vaihdolla matkan pääsee. Suuri osa kahden pysäkin välisistä matkoista onnistuu ilman viaihtoa, vaikka nämä pysäkkiparit olisivat kaikki eri "sormilla". Käytännössä kaikkien pysäkkiparien välillä voi matkustaa yhdellä vaihdolla. Siis melkein kaikki ratikkalinjat risteävät jokaisen toisen linjan kanssa. Ja se tapahtuu samalla pysäkillä ilman puolen kilometrin juoksua liukuportaissa ja jalkakäytävillä, kuten vaihto metrosta junaan meillä keskustassa.

Ei ole ihme, että metrojen kanssa rinnan kulkevilla ratikkalinjoilla vaunut ovat hyvässä kuormassa.

Toki Prahassa on bussilinjoja syöttämässä metroja ja ratikoita. Mutta se on eri asia kuin täkäläinen typeryys siitä, että se yksinkertaisinkin matka lähiöstä keskustaan täytyy rakentaa yhdellä vaihdolla. Ja minne vain muualle aina kaksi vaihtoa.

Haukutaan espoolaisia vaikka kuinka, niin kyllä sielläkin on niitä, jotka ymmärtävät joukkoliikenteen toiminnasta enemmän kuin vain sen, että metro pitää tehdä, viis kaikesta muusta. Voi miettiä Prahaa ja lukea eilisen ks-lautakunnan esityslistaa. Muu on tärkeämpää kuin päästä Isota omenasta Kampin keskukseen tai Itäkeskukseen. Kovin vähän on näissä asuntoja ja työpaikkoja.

Jos espoolaiset haluavat vain autoilla, niin miksi he maksaisivat metrosta? Jos he haluavat oikeasti kehittää joukkoliikennettä, niin miksi he silloin valitsisivat huonoimman ja kalliimman vaihtoehdon. Niin tai näin, logiikka johtaa samaan tulokseen.

Antero

----------


## JMerlin

> Prahassa [...] melkein kaikki ratikkalinjat risteävät jokaisen toisen linjan kanssa.


Ja jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt, _kaikki_ yöratikat kohtaavat Lazarská-pysäkillä. Muistan itse monen eri linjan ratikan pysähtyneen yhtä aikaa tuolle pysäkille muutamaksi minuutiksi niin, että mistä tahansa vaunusta ehti hyvin vaihtaa mihin tahansa vaunuun. Sitten kaikki vaunut lähtivät suuntiinsa. Juuri yöllä tuollainen ratkaisu tuntuu kohtalaisen kätevältä. (Tuolla on jokin epävirallinen reittilista, ja tuolla ja tuolla kuvauksia järjestelystä.)




> Sen sijaan juuri metro on se, jolla pääsee nopeasti Kampista eteenkinpäin, eri puolille Helsinginniemeä ja tietysti aina Itä-Helsinkiin saakka.


Eikös Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta(?) viimeeksi ehdottanut, että muutettaisiin nykyinenkin metrorata pikaratikaksi? Sittenhän itään pääsisi vaihdotta juuri nimenomaan pikaratikalla... Saattaisi olla ihan hyvä idea muutenkin: runkoradalta haaroittamalla päästäisiin kai eroon liityntäliikenteestä, voisi sopia paremmin Sipoon suuntaan (jos sinne nyt on ihan pakko tunkeutua), yksi haara voisi kulkea keskustasta Katajanokan ja Kruunuvuorenrannan kautta itää kohti jnpp.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt, _kaikki_ yöratikat kohtaavat Lazarská-pysäkillä. Muistan itse monen eri linjan ratikan pysähtyneen yhtä aikaa tuolle pysäkille muutamaksi minuutiksi niin, että mistä tahansa vaunusta ehti hyvin vaihtaa mihin tahansa vaunuun. Sitten kaikki vaunut lähtivät suuntiinsa. Juuri yöllä tuollainen ratkaisu tuntuu kohtalaisen kätevältä. (Tuolla on jokin epävirallinen reittilista, ja tuolla ja tuolla kuvauksia järjestelystä.)


Olet varmasti ymmärtänyt oikein. Näitä kohtaus- ja vaihtopysäkkejä on muitakin, eikä pelkästään yöliikenteessä, vaan myös iltaliikenteen harventuneessa vuorovälissä.

Tuollaisesta pysäkistä olisin ollut kiitollinen kuluneena kesänä Budapestissä. Hotellille pääsy edellytti kahta vaihtoa, ja molemmissa oli odotusta puolisen tuntia. Aika pienestä on kiinni joukkoliikenteen toimivuus, eikä tuo edes vaikuta kustannuksiin.

Kiitos muuten noista linkeistä. Näyttää pätevältä sivustolta joten lisään sen oman Praha-sivuni linkkeihin.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tietääkseni useat metroasemat on suunniteltu niin, että niissä voisi olla myös toinen uloskäynti. Esimerkiksi olen nähnyt pienoismallin tai kuvan (en muista missä) jossa Kaisaniemen metroasemalta oli uloskäynti Metsätalolle.


Olen yrittänyt arvata tätä asemien rakenteesta. Kaisaniemen aseman sisäänkäynti on aivan toisessa päässä, joten siinä toisen sisäänkäynnin mahdollisuus on ilmeinen. Sörnäisissä tilanne on periaatteessa sama, mutta olen kartalta arvellut sen osuvan Torkkelinmäelle, mikä ei ole kovin mielekästä. Tietysti välitasanteella sen voisi kääntää muuhunkin suuntaan ja hiukan vinoon voi tehdä suoraankin.

Hakaniemessä näkee selvästi miten toinen asema kuuluu viereen. Sisäänkäynnit maanalaisella välitasolla ovat aina toispuoleisia. Rautatientorilla ei kai ole suunniteltu toisia portaita muuten, mutta suoraan nykyisten liukuportaiden jatkeella (nyt täynnä penkkejä) voisi olla yhteys esim. Pisaran syvällä olevalle asemalle. Tästä en ole varma.

Ruoholahden asema on selkeästi suunniteltu yhdelle sisäänkäynnille, joka on keskellä asemaa. Ruoholahti onkin esimerkki sisustukseltaan laadukkaasta, mutta muuten edullisesta asemasta.

Lentokentän metroselvityksen tyyppiasemat ovat lyhyitä (3 nykyistä vaunua) ja niissä on keskellä sisäänkäynti Hakaniemen kaltaisen välitason kanssa. Välitasolle pääsee laiturilta molemmista suunnista ja rullaportaat pinnalle päästään suuntaamaan vapaasti.




> Länsimetron asemista suurin osa on käsittääkseni suunniteltu niin, että niistä on vain yksi uloskäynti. Vain Lauttasaaressa ja Tapiolassa olisi kaksi uloskäyntiä. Tämä ihan vain kustannussyistä.


Keilaniemi ja Niittymaa ovat varmasti yksisisäänkäyntisiä. Otaniemi esitetään yleensä kahdella sisäänkäynnillä, joista toinen on  Hagalundin puistossa (Innopolin suunnalla). YVA:ssa tätä ei tosin mainita, mutta aiemmissa raporteissa se on ollut mukana. Matinkylän asemasta en nyt muista varmasti. 

Niittykummun asemavaraus olisi luultavasti kaksipäinen koska se on yleensä esitetty viistosti Länsiväylän alle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lentokentän metroselvityksen tyyppiasemat ovat lyhyitä (3 nykyistä vaunua) ja niissä on keskellä sisäänkäynti Hakaniemen kaltaisen välitason kanssa.


Tämähän se onkin älykästä! Suunnitellaan mahdollisimman kallista väyläratkaisua, jonka kapasiteetti yritetään tehdä mahdollisimman pieneksi. Mutta näinhnän on tehty Kööpenhaminan metrokin. Asemille mahtuu yhden nykyaikaisen raitiovaunun kokoinen metrojuna.

HKL:n metron laituripituus on nyt 135 m., ja laiturit ovat 6:lle vaunulle. 3:n vaunun laituri on siis 67 m. Budapestin uusien Combinoiden pituus on 54 m. Karslruhessa ajetaan 2x40 m raitiotiejunilla. 40 m. on jo tavanomainen vaunun pituus kaikkialla.

Oikeissa metroissa tavoite on väylän kapasiteetin maksimointi. Siksi Berliinissä kapean metroverkon laituripituudet on tuplattu ja Pariisissa otettiin käyttöön kumipyörät, joilla saatiin vuorovälistä 10-15 sekuntia pois.

Jotenkin tuntuu järkevämmältä suunnitella väylälle mahdollisimman suurta kapasiteettia mahdollisimman pienellä hinnalla, mutta meillä metroa suunnitellaan päin vastoin.




> Keilaniemi ja Niittymaa ovat varmasti yksisisäänkäyntisiä. Otaniemi esitetään yleensä kahdella sisäänkäynnillä, joista toinen on  Hagalundin puistossa (Innopolin suunnalla). YVA:ssa tätä ei tosin mainita, mutta aiemmissa raporteissa se on ollut mukana...


Asemista on eri versioita YVA-metrojen alustavissa yleissuunitelmissa. Mutta tätä kirjaa ei ole julkaistu netissä. Eihän tuollaisella tiedolla kuin asemien uloskäynnit ole mitään merkitystä ainakaan kaupunkilaisille, joille ei jaeta lautakuntien liitenippuja...

Näin ne asemat menevät siellä (tässä vain uppoasemat, pintaratahan on jo hylätty, suunnitelmat v.2000).

Lauttasaari
Laituritasolta rullaportaat keskeltä välitasollle, josta poikittain rataan nähden rullaportaat etelään ja pohjoiseen pitkien käytävien päässä. (Tulee mieleen Prahan ja Budapestin neuvostometrot.)

Koivusaari
Laituritason kaskipaikkeilta kahdet rullaportaat maanpinnalle radan suunnassa. Vaihtoehtona hieman idempänä oleva asema, jonka molemmista päistä rullaportaat maantasoon Koivusaareen ja Katajaharjuun.

Keilaniemi
Rullaportaat pohjoispäästä maanpinnalle.

Otaniemi
Rullaportaat laiturin molemmista päistä maanpinnalle.

Tapiola
Rullaportaat laiturin keskipaikkeilta länteen kauppakeskukseen ja itäpäästä bussiasemalle.

Niittymaa
Rullaportaat laiturin keskeltä länteen maanpinnalle.

Matinkylä
Rullaportaat laiturin länsipäästä maantasoon ja keskipaikkeilta itään. Vuoden 2000 suunnitelmassa siellä odottaa People mover!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Kansainvälisen pääomasijoitusyhtiö 3i:n Suomen maajohtaja Hannu Isohaaro kertoo tämän päivän Kauppalehdessä, että 3i haluaisi lähteä rahoittamaan länsimetroa. Isohaaro odottaa investoinnilta kaksinumeroista tuottoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kansainvälisen pääomasijoitusyhtiö 3i:n Suomen maajohtaja Hannu Isohaaro kertoo tämän päivän Kauppalehdessä, että 3i haluaisi lähteä rahoittamaan länsimetroa. Isohaaro odottaa investoinnilta kaksinumeroista tuottoa.


Jaa. Jos olisin 3i:n omistaja, antaisin miehelle oitis kenkää siitä, että tarttuu huonoimpaan mahdolliseen tilaisuuteen. Minä edellyttäisin henkilökunnaltani eniten tuottavien hankkeiden selvittämistä. TramWestin tuotto samoilla mittareilla on ainakin 3-4 kertaa parempi: investointi pienempi, tulot paljon suuremmat.

Vakavasti puhuen kysymys on tietenkin siitä, millä perusteella tuo rahoitus tehtäisiin. Totta kai rahoittajalle on helppoa rahaa, jos se rahoittaa riskittömästi puolen miljardin urakan, jonka takaisinmaksusta vastaa kaksi kuntaa riippumatta siitä, tuottaako investointi kunnille mitään vai tappiota.

Mutta pannaanpa rahoittaja ottamaan jotain riskiä myös. Sidotaan tuotta esim. siihen, että joukkoliikenteen subventio laskee tai matkustajamäärän kasvuun nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. Johan käytännön kannattavuus on laskettu Espoon kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnan lausuntoesityksen perusteluissa:

Bussiliikenteen kehittäminen YVA:n mukaan, Espoon kulut nousevat 0,9 Me/v.
Tunnelimetro YVA:n mukaan, Espoon kulut nousevat 7,4 Me/v.

Minun on vaikea ymmärtää, miten metroa voi pitää tuottavana investointina, jos kannetaan siihen liittyä riski, kun korkoineen (=on investoijan tuotto-odotus) kulut investoinnin jälkeen ovat suuremmat kuin ennen investointia.

Liikennehankkeiden tuottavuudesta ja rahoittajien halukkuudesta kertonee jotain sekin, että Lahden moottoritein tuotto on sidottu liikennemäärään. Turun moottoritien yksityisrahoitukselle tällainen sopimus ei enää kelvannut. Tehtiin rahoittajalle riskitön osamaksu, jossa tie maksetaan, vaikka sitä ei käyttäisi kukaan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Liikennehankkeiden tuottavuudesta ja rahoittajien halukkuudesta kertonee jotain sekin, että Lahden moottoritein tuotto on sidottu liikennemäärään. Turun moottoritien yksityisrahoitukselle tällainen sopimus ei enää kelvannut. Tehtiin rahoittajalle riskitön osamaksu, jossa tie maksetaan, vaikka sitä ei käyttäisi kukaan.


Luinpa minäkin tuon artikkelin. Kiitos vinkistä, kuukanko. Siellä puhutaan metron matkustajamääristä ("pitäähän niiden matkustajien kuitenkin maksaa lippunsa") eli ilmeisesti ajatuksena olisi tässä se, että tuotto sidottaisiin jotenkin matkustajamäärään. Se on kyllä espoolaisten asukkaiden kannalta todella vaarallista. Tämähän tarkoittaa pahimmillaan seuraavaa:

- päätetään rakentaa metro
- kun metro valmistuu, Länsiväylän bussikaistat avataan autoille
- kun metro valmistuu, joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky heikkenee olennaisesti pidentyneiden matka-aikojen ja vaihdottomien yhteyksien puuttumisen myötä
- samalla autoliikenteen kilpailukyky paranee (vrt bussikaistat)
- lopputuloksena metron matkustajamäärä ei yllä edes siihen, mitä YVA:ssa on arvioitu

Entäs mitäs sitten tapahtuu? Jotta 3i saa tuottoa, metroon on saatava matkustajia vaikka väkisin ja sehän tietää sitten sitä, että joudutaan heikentämään bussiyhteyksiä Espoosta Kuusisaaren tai Pitäjänmäen kautta Helsinkiin, jotta saadaan nämä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät metroon, kun muita vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Osa heistäkin siirtyy tietysti autoihin eikä metroon.

Hieno homma! Rakennetaan ihmeessä se länsimetro ja hankitaan siihen yksityinen rahoitus!

----------


## vristo

Itse tunnustaudun l&#228;nsimetron kannattajaksi ja lupaan juodan maljan, jos Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto tekee oikean ratkaisun 25. p&#228;iv&#228; syyskuuta. 

Mielest&#228;ni kaupunkisuunnittelup&#228;&#228;llikk&#246; Kari Moilasen ehdotus bussij&#228;rjestelm&#228;n parantamiseksi edustaa perin taantumuksellista ajattelua Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kehitt&#228;miskeskustelussa (kyll&#228;:kannatan myos ns. suur-Helsinki&#228 :Wink: . Jos sellainen p&#228;&#228;t&#246;s tehtaisiin, niin pelk&#228;&#228;mp&#228;, ettei sen j&#228;lkeen Espoon joukkoliikenteen parantamiseksi tapahdu mit&#228;&#228;n pitkiin aikoihin. Itse ty&#246;skentelen juuri t&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; Espoon sis&#228;isesten ja seudulllisten bussilinjojen parissa ja totisesti niiss&#228; on melkoinen ero Helsingin laadukkaaseen joukkoliikennetarjontaan. Espoo on t&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; autoilevien "moottorimiesten" kaupunki; naiset, lapset, koululaiset ja opiskelijat k&#228;yttav&#228;t sen huonosti suunniteltua ja toteutettua joukkoliikennett&#228;. "Landeksi" Espoo j&#228;&#228;, jollei se nyt tee ratkaisevaa askelta kehityksen suuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Espoo on tällä hetkellä autoilevien "moottorimiesten" kaupunki; naiset, lapset, koululaiset ja opiskelijat käyttavät sen huonosti suunniteltua ja toteutettua joukkoliikennettä.


Mutta muuttuuko tuo asia mihinkään metron myötä? Jos moottorimies ei tänään astu seutubussiin, miksi hän astuisi huomenna liityntäbussiin? Miksi pidentyvien matka-aikojen ja vaihdollisiksi muuttuvien matkojen metro keräisi uusia matkustajia?

No, tuosta on turha kiistellä. Jos metro tulee, niin sittenhän meillä on faktatilastoa vertailuun, kun se on valmis. Mutta sen verran skeptinen olen, että vaikka valtuusto syyskuussa päättäisikin metron puolesta, siitä on vielä piiiiiitkä matka rakentamiseen. Voi olla, ettei rakenneta ollenkaan, vaikka nyt valittaisiinkin metro Helsingin ja demareiden tyydyttämiseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haukutaan espoolaisia vaikka kuinka, niin kyllä sielläkin on niitä, jotka ymmärtävät joukkoliikenteen toiminnasta enemmän kuin vain sen, että metro pitää tehdä, viis kaikesta muusta. Voi miettiä Prahaa ja lukea eilisen ks-lautakunnan esityslistaa. Muu on tärkeämpää kuin päästä Isota omenasta Kampin keskukseen tai Itäkeskukseen. Kovin vähän on näissä asuntoja ja työpaikkoja.


Espoo ja Praha ovat historialtaan ja rakenteeltaan ja kooltaan varsin erilaisia kaupunkeja. Ulottuuko muuten Prahan ratikka- tai metroverkko kaupungin hallinollisen rajan ulkopuolelle, eli millaisilla vehkeillä Prahan "Espoossa" joudutaan tulemaan toimeen?  




> Jos espoolaiset haluavat vain autoilla, niin miksi he maksaisivat metrosta? Jos he haluavat oikeasti kehittää joukkoliikennettä, niin miksi he silloin valitsisivat huonoimman ja kalliimman vaihtoehdon. Niin tai näin, logiikka johtaa samaan tulokseen.


Olen itse espoolainen ja haluan jatkossakin autoilla mutta myös kulkea nopealla raidejoukkoliikenteellä esim niin että jätän auton liityntäpysäköintipaikalle. Pelkässä bussien varassa toimivassa järjestelmässä tätä mahdollisuutta ei ole. 

Tähän asti on kirjoitettu niin paljon kuin voi kirjoittaa Espoon joukkoliikennevaihtoehdoista. Metro on mielestäni paras ratkaisu tarjolla olevista ainakin Tapiolaan asti, Koska Otaniemi-Tapiola -alue on tiivis ja yhtenäinen mitä asumiseen ja työpaikkoihin tulee. Rahan puutettakaan ei voi syyttä koska on olemassa kaikenlaisia suunnitelmia rakentaa jättimäisiä pysäköintiluolia Tapiolaan ja kattaa kehäykkönen. 

Pikaraitiotieratkaisuissa ei ole muuta vikaa kuin miten saada ne johdettua Ruoholahdesta Helsingin keskustaan. Jos Espoon valtuusto jostain syystä päättää hylätä metron niin olen valmis liittymään pikaratikkajengiin koska mielestäni on varsin typerää jatkaa kaikkea länsiväylän suuntaista liikennettä pelkillä busseilla Kamppiin. Jos Espooo hylkää metron tulee Helsingillekin toisaalta tarve miettiä niitä pikaratikkavaihtoehtoja tarkemmin. 

Espoossa on se vika että se on varsin hajanainen ja laaja kaupunki, ja haluja esim panostaa pelkästään eteläistä Espoota palvelevia ratkaisuja ovat varsin vähäiset tai olemattomat rantaradan pohjoispuolella. Tämä pätee niin metroon, ratikkaan kuin bussiliikenteen kehittämiseen. Ja lisäksi onhan lähes kaikilla auto, ja monessa perheessä kaksikin. Jos metro kaatuu Espoon valtuustossa niin se kaatuu todennäköisesti kyläpolitikointiin, eli siihen että jotkut pelkäävät että Espoon muut osat tai esim koulutus ja terveydenhuolto jäävät lapsipuolen asemaan jos rakennetaan metro. Unohdetaan siinä ohessa että keski-Espoota on vuosikymmenet palvellut metron lailla rantarata. Mutta yhtä vaikeaa tulee olemaan saada samat kyläpolitikot uskomaan että pikaratikastakaan on mitään hyötyä jos sen tarkoitus on korvata vain länsiväyläbusseja. Toisin sanoen, jos tulee hylkäävä metropäätös, pitää koko paletti repiä auki ja pyötä putsata ja miettiä jatkoa hyvin tarkkaan jos meinaa saada jonkin raiteilla kulkevan härvelin ikinä liikkumaan Espoossa rantaradan eteläpuolella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antaeus

> ...Tähän asti on kirjoitettu niin paljon kuin voi kirjoittaa Espoon joukkoliikennevaihtoehdoista. Metro on mielestäni paras ratkaisu tarjolla olevista ainakin Tapiolaan asti, Koska Otaniemi-Tapiola -alue on tiivis ja yhtenäinen mitä asumiseen ja työpaikkoihin tulee.
> ...
> Jos metro kaatuu Espoon valtuustossa niin se kaatuu todennäköisesti kyläpolitikointiin, eli siihen että jotkut pelkäävät että Espoon muut osat tai esim koulutus ja terveydenhuolto jäävät lapsipuolen asemaan jos rakennetaan metro.


Olen samaa mieltä, vaikkakin täällä Itämeren toisella puolella asuvana olen vähän ihmetellyt Länsimetron rakentamisen 'suunnittelua' (tai pikemminkin sen pitkäänkestämistä)!
Tukholma (tai sen poliitikot) oli hyvinkin progressiivinen 60-70-luvuilla kun oli rohkeutta rakentaa päivän T-bana.
Jos rupeaa mietiskelemään kaikkien projektioiden kannattavuutta niin eipä varmastikaan olisi koskaan rakennettu rautateitä viime vuosisadalla, mutta kuka pistää niitä kyseenalaiseksi tänään?
Espoo tarvitsee sekä busseja ja raide-liikennettä, ja sillä tarkoitan metroa.
Kaikilla ei ole reissunpää Kampissa johon nykyisin bussit tulevat ja metrolla eteenpäin pääseminen on tosi käytännöllinen ratkaisu Rautatieasemalle, ostoksille yms pääsemisen kannalta.
Mutta Espoo tarvitsee myös sen bussijärjestelyn mutta kaikkien ei tarvitse tulla Kamppiin asti pakokaasuja päästäen.
Toivon että Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto päättää metron rakentamisesta!

----------


## Kani

> Olen itse espoolainen ja haluan jatkossakin autoilla mutta my&#246;s kulkea nopealla raidejoukkoliikenteell&#228; esim niin ett&#228; j&#228;t&#228;n auton liitynt&#228;pys&#228;k&#246;intipaikalle. Pelk&#228;ss&#228; bussien varassa toimivassa j&#228;rjestelm&#228;ss&#228; t&#228;t&#228; mahdollisuutta ei ole.


En yht&#228;&#228;n ymm&#228;rr&#228;, mik&#228; est&#228;&#228; toteuttamasta kunnollista liitynt&#228;pys&#228;k&#246;inti&#228; mille tahansa joukkoliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;lle. Sellainen olisi voitu tehd&#228; ajat sitten useisiin pisteisiin l&#228;nsiv&#228;yl&#228;n varrelle. On hyv&#228; kysy&#228;, miksi ei ole tehty. Siksik&#246;, ett&#228; sellaisen tekeminen romuttaisi metrohaaveet lopullisesti, kun autoilijat suurin joukoin j&#228;tt&#228;isiv&#228;t pelins&#228; tien varteen ja k&#228;ytt&#228;isiv&#228;t busseja, jotka nytkin palvelevat hyvin ja kulkevat v&#228;yl&#228;ll&#228; 80km/h, siis kovempaa kuin metro koskaan kulkisi.

Entisen&#228; espoolaisena voin sanoa, ett&#228; 339-DF:n tuossa ylemp&#228;n&#228; ranskalaisilla viivoilla tekem&#228; skenaario Espoon metrosta on kyll&#228; niin totta kuin voi. Jos metro syksyll&#228; voittaa, yksi syy onkin varmaan se, ett&#228; autopuolueelle on kuiskattu korvaan, ett&#228; te muuten saatte v&#228;yl&#228;lle yhden kaistan lis&#228;&#228;.

Mutta toivottavasti saamme Rainerista pikaratikkapuolueen miehen, kunhan j&#228;rkev&#228; p&#228;&#228;t&#246;s syksyll&#228; syntyy, eik&#228; kymmenien tuhansien espoolaisten matkaa hidastavaan ja vaihdollisia yhteyksi&#228; lis&#228;&#228;v&#228;&#228;n (YVA-selvitys) hukkaputkeen ryhdyt&#228; kaatamaan rahaa.

P.S. Onko meill&#228; helsinkil&#228;isill&#228; veronmaksajilla jotain mahdollisuutta yksil&#246;in&#228; kielt&#228;yty&#228; rahoittamasta virheellisin perustein Espooseen ajettavaa metroa? Olisi hienoa, jos jokainen kuntalainen saisi korvamerkit&#228; veronsa niin, ett&#228; vaikkapa kolmeen turhimpaan hankkeeseen ei saisi k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; kunkin veronmaksajan rahaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Espoo ja Praha ovat historialtaan ja rakenteeltaan ja kooltaan varsin erilaisia kaupunkeja. Ulottuuko muuten Prahan ratikka- tai metroverkko kaupungin hallinollisen rajan ulkopuolelle, eli millaisilla vehkeillä Prahan "Espoossa" joudutaan tulemaan toimeen?


Prahassa ei ole samanlaista erillisistä kunnista muodostuvaa seutua kuin meillä täällä. Ratikkaverkko ja metrolinjat ulottuvat molemmat yhtä etäälle eli niin pitkälle kuin rakentamistiheydeltään kaupungiksi miellettävä alue jatkuu.

Toisaalta Keski-Euroopasta löytyy lukuisia seutuja, joissa on paljon enemmän kuntia kuin pk-seudulla. Silti niillä on yhtenäinen joukkoliikenneverkko, joka usein sisältää myös raideliikennettä. 6 miljoonan asukkaan Ruhrin alue ehkä parhaimpana esimerkkinä. Eivät siis kuntarajat ole este joukkoliikenteen järjestämiselle, vaikka yksi kunta onkin yksinkertainen tapaus.

PK-seudulla on pyritty saksalaisen Verkehrs Verbundin tapaiseen järjestelmään YTV:n avulla. Mutta ei ole onnistuttu. Syy ei ole yhteistyöhaluttomassa ja kokonaisuuksista metrovastaisuudessaan piittaamattomassa Espoossa kuten aina väitetään. YTV:n joukkoliikenneyhteistyön ulkopuolella pysyttelee Helsinki, joka kuitenkin haluaa oman metronsa YTV:n puolelle, eli Espooseen. 

Tuntien historiaa ja henkilöitä en epäile, etteikö YTV:kin ole innolla tekemässä metroa Espooseen, joten tämän asian kannalta tilanne ei olisi toinen. Mutta se voisi olla, jos tämä liikenneyhteistyö olisi hoidettu alusta saakka yhteisenä. Silloin ratkaisut eivät olisi perustuneet kaupunkien keskinäiselle uhkailulle. Joukkoliikennettä olisi voitu kehittää tarkoituksenmukaisuuden perusteella. Jos näin olisi toimittu jo 1960-luvulla, korruptio ja pimeät pormestarin käteiskassat eivät ehkä olisi olleet mahdollisia ja koko metrosotku olisi jäänyt toteutumatta.

Meillä ei ehkä olisi liian suurta metroa, mutta voisi olla Espooseen ja Vantaalle ulottuva kevyempi raideliikenne. Joko se, mitä suunniteltiin pikaraitiotienä Itä-Helsinkiin tai sitten saksalaisten Stadtbahnien tapainen korkealattiainen ja leveämmin vaunuin tehty "metro". Se ei kuitenkaan olisi niin kallis kuin nykyinen metro, ja juuri siksi se olisi ollut mahdollista rakentaa koko seudun kattavaksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En yhtään ymmärrä, mikä estää toteuttamasta kunnollista liityntäpysäköintiä mille tahansa joukkoliikennejärjestelmälle. Sellainen olisi voitu tehdä ajat sitten useisiin pisteisiin länsiväylän varrelle. On hyvä kysyä, miksi ei ole tehty. Siksikö, että sellaisen tekeminen romuttaisi metrohaaveet lopullisesti, kun autoilijat suurin joukoin jättäisivät pelinsä tien varteen ja käyttäisivät busseja, jotka nytkin palvelevat hyvin ja kulkevat väylällä 80km/h, siis kovempaa kuin metro koskaan kulkisi.


En ymmärrä minäkään. Ehkä yksi syy on että liityntäpysäköinti vie tilaa ja sille ei ole osoitettu paikkoja länsiväylän varrella. YVA:n kehitetyssä bussijärjestelmävaihtoehdossa liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja olisi vain nimellinen määrä metrovaihtoehtoon verrattuna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meillä ei ehkä olisi liian suurta metroa, mutta voisi olla Espooseen ja Vantaalle ulottuva kevyempi raideliikenne. Joko se, mitä suunniteltiin pikaraitiotienä Itä-Helsinkiin tai sitten saksalaisten Stadtbahnien tapainen korkealattiainen ja leveämmin vaunuin tehty "metro". Se ei kuitenkaan olisi niin kallis kuin nykyinen metro, ja juuri siksi se olisi ollut mahdollista rakentaa koko seudun kattavaksi.


Minä näen 60-luvun suunnitelmien "Stadtbahn-metron" kaatumisen syyksi myös maanomistuskysymykset ja ns gryndas, jotka johtivat siihen että kaupunkirakenne hajaantui, varsinkin Espoon ja Vantaan puolella. Koko pk-seutu alkoi kasvaa väärällä tavalla, ei sillä tavalla kuin Saksassa hallitusti, vaan haulikolla räiskien. YTV syntyi 15 vuotta liian myöhään, ja siksi vanha käsitys että kuntarajat ovat "pyhiä", niin että jokainen kunta saa itse päättää 100%:sesti joukkoliikenneratkaisuitaan, elää sitkeästi. 

Sitten mitä jatkossa seuraa, niin mulla on sellainen käsitys että maanpäällistä pikaraitiotietä pitävät ainakin monet "maallikot"  metroa huonompana ratkaisuna, koska se vaatii aika rajuja toimenpiteitä olemassaolevaan tie- ja katuverkkoon ja muuhin rakennettuun ympäristöön. Kaikki eivät usko että autoilu vähenisi pelkän pikaraitiotien ansiosta. Kukaan politikko tai vastuullinen virkamies tai luottamushenkilö ei uskalla ottaa vastuuta siitä jos ratkaisu ei toimi odotetulla tavalla vaan syntyy pullonkauloja tms joiden korjaaminen tulee kalliiksi. Toki näitä voi syntyä metrossa tai missä tahansa ratkaisussa, mutta pikaraitiotien kohdalla haasteellisinta on saada epäilijät vakuuttuneiksi että ne toimivat, vaikka niistä ei ole kokemusta Suomessa. Päättäjille on niin paljon helpompaa pysyä "turvallisissa" bussiratkaisuissa, koska niiden reittejä voi muuttaa jos liikenne jostain kohdasta takkuaa, tai bussi ei vedä väkeä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> ...maanpäällistä pikaraitiotietä pitävät ainakin monet "maallikot"  metroa huonompana ratkaisuna, koska se vaatii aika rajuja toimenpiteitä olemassaolevaan tie- ja katuverkkoon ja muuhin rakennettuun ympäristöön. Kaikki eivät usko että autoilu vähenisi pelkän pikaraitiotien ansiosta.


Tämä kaikki juuri tuntuukin niin absurdilta, kun asiatieto ei mene Suomessa perille. Kun YVA-selvitys kiistattomasti sanoo, että metro 1) ei vähentäisi vaan lisäisi autoilua länsiväylällä 2) hidastaisi kymmenien tuhansien espoolaisten joukkoliikennematkaa ja 3) muuttaisi lukuisat yhteydet vaihdollisiksi ja 4) vaatisi nimenomaan "rajuja toimenpiteitä" olemassaolevaan kaupunkirakenteeseen, niin näistä kaikista tiedoista poliittiset metrointtäjät vaikenevat ja jatkavat päähänpinttymänsä edistämistä.

Kun vielä muistetaan, että YVA on vahvasti metroviritteisesti tehty, saavutetut tulokset ovat metron kannalta surkeita. Espoon metrohanke näyttää juuri siltä millaisia sen edistäjät ovat. Tämäkin eräs suuri, jatkuvasti maan hallituksessa istuva hokijapuolue hokee metron erinomaisuutta, mutta kun sen edustajilta kysyy mielipidettä em. neljään epäkohtaan, laitetaan kaunavaihde päälle ja aletaan syyttää espoolaisia itsekkäiksi, kun eivät ymmärrä hokijapuolueen heille suunnittelemaa parasta. On masentavaa huomata, miten typeriä ihmisiä päättäjiksi on pääkaupunkiseudulla ajautunut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä kaikki juuri tuntuukin niin absurdilta, kun asiatieto ei mene Suomessa perille. Kun YVA-selvitys kiistattomasti sanoo, että metro 1) ei vähentäisi vaan lisäisi autoilua länsiväylällä 2) hidastaisi kymmenien tuhansien espoolaisten joukkoliikennematkaa ja 3) muuttaisi lukuisat yhteydet vaihdollisiksi ja 4) vaatisi nimenomaan "rajuja toimenpiteitä" olemassaolevaan kaupunkirakenteeseen, niin näistä kaikista tiedoista poliittiset metrointtäjät vaikenevat ja jatkavat päähänpinttymänsä edistämistä.


Jos nyt pysytään niissä asiakohdissa, niin saatavilla olevien raporttien mukaan mikään muukaan ratkaisu ei vähennä autoilua länsiväylällä, tai ei ainakaan  enemmän kuin metro, ja jos joillakin matkat muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi, niin joillakin muilla jää vaihto pois. Suurimmat hyötyjät metrosta olisivat Helsingin itä- ja pohjoispuolella asuvat ja Etelä-Espoossa työssä käyvät, ja metro vähentäisi autoilua myös kehäykkösellä, mitä muut ratkaisut eivät. Raporttien tuloksistahan on myös riisuttu sellaiset tekijät kuin raidekerroin ja polttoaineiden hinnat, mutta jokainen asioihin perehtynyt voi varmaan vetää omia johtopäätöksiä miten ne vaikuttaisivat. 

Metron varsinainen problematiikka liittyy siihen, että vaikka eteläinen Espoo Matinkylään asti on jo nyt sopivan tiheää metroa varten, niin siitä länteenpäin se ei ole vielä, ja Matinkylän länsipuolen jättäminen liityntäliikenteen varaan on huono ratkaisu ja se kuumentaa tunteita, eli jotta metroon oltaisiin tyytyväisiä, se pitäisi rakentaa Kivenlahteen asti. Ja vaikka se ainakin minun mielestäni kuulostaa järkevimmältä rakentaa lisää asuntoja ja työpaikkoja vielä tyhjille paikoille Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden välille, niin joidenkin toisten mielestä se ei, eli siitä ne poliittiset kiistat lähinnä johtuvat. Toiset näkevät edistyksenä ja toiset huonona asiana sen, että saadaan lisää asuntoja niin että voidakseen ostaa asunnon Espoosta ei ole pakko syntyä hopealusikka suussa. Vaikka Espoossa vain yksi puolue on profiloutunut metrointtäjiksi niin Helsingissähän kaikki muut puolueet kuin pienpuolueet eli kepu, hakalehtolaiset ja sitoutumattomat pienryhmät kannattavat länsimetroa. 

Jos ajattelee miten pikaraitiotie saataisiin uppoamaan parhaiten tähän, niin omasta mielestäni sitä ei edes kannata ajatella korvaamaan suoria länsiväyläbusseja Matinkylää kauempaa, jos edes sieltäkään. Mun mielestäni pikaraitiotien kanssa pitäisi edetä pienin paloin, ensiksi rakennettaisiiin pelkästään linjat Munkkiniemestä ja Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan, ja Jokeri ainakin Leppävaaraan asti. Nämä eivät siis korvaisi muita busseja kuin Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen päättyviä. Pikaraitiotiellä olisi Tapiolassa-Otaniemen alueella tietenkin useampia pysäkkejä kuin vain ne 3-4 mikä metrolla olisi. Sitten kun pikaraitiotie saavuttaisi suuren suosion, voitaisiin verkostoa pidentää esim Mankkaan kautta Suurpellolle tai Haukilahden kautta Matinkylään. Mutta sitä kauempana tiheä pysäkkiväli rokottaisi nopeutta joten busseille se ei vieläkään pärjäisi. 

Metro tai muu nopea raideratkaisu (esim pikarautatie joka haarautuisi keskustassa Pisara-radasta ja joka liittyisi rantarataan Kirkkonummella) tulisi sitten aikanaan kun aletaan rakentaa Matinkylä-Kivenlahti-Kirkkonummi väliä umpeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ymmärrä minäkään. Ehkä yksi syy on että liityntäpysäköinti vie tilaa ja sille ei ole osoitettu paikkoja länsiväylän varrella. YVA:n kehitetyssä bussijärjestelmävaihtoehdossa liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja olisi vain nimellinen määrä metrovaihtoehtoon verrattuna.


Minä ymmärrän: Helsingin asenne. Taisi olla Suomenojalla kun oli pitkälle tehty suunnitelma liityntäpysäköinnistä Länsiväylän busseihin. Touhu kaatui siihen, että alueen sattui omistamaan sellainen kaupunki, joka virallisesti ilmoittaa pyrkimyksekseen vähentää Espoosta tulevaa henkilöautoilua. Sama kaupunki omistaa tai omisti myös Länsiväylän päässä Ruoholahdessa pysäköintihallitilaa, jolla oli huono menekki.

Saa arvata, mikä se yhteistyöhaluinen kaupunki tässä tapauksessa oli. Ja mikä ei ollut yhteistyöhaluinen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä näen 60-luvun suunnitelmien "Stadtbahn-metron" kaatumisen syyksi myös maanomistuskysymykset ja ns gryndas, jotka johtivat siihen että kaupunkirakenne hajaantui, varsinkin Espoon ja Vantaan puolella.


Jatkaisin tästä, että jopa grynderitkin tulivat huijatuiksi. Stadtbahn-metro olisi tuonut niille suuremmat voitot asuntorakentamisesta, koska yhteydet olisivat olleet paremmat ja ulottuneet laajemmalle. Mutta tätä heille ei kerrottu. Voin arvella, ettei sitä ehkä tiedettykään, mutta ei myöskään haluttu ottaa selville ja tietää. Asia on kyllä selvitetty jälkikäteen Laakson väitöskirjassa metron vaikutuksista kiinteistöjen arvoon. Mutta nyt toimitaan taas kuin 1960-luvulla. Tosin sillä erotuksella, nyt asia on tiedossa, joten sen tiedon pimittäminen on tietoista eikä millään tavalla anteeksi annettavaa.




> Sitten mitä jatkossa seuraa, niin mulla on sellainen käsitys että maanpäällistä pikaraitiotietä pitävät ainakin monet "maallikot"  metroa huonompana ratkaisuna, koska se vaatii aika rajuja toimenpiteitä olemassaolevaan tie- ja katuverkkoon ja muuhin rakennettuun ympäristöön.


Varmasti maallikot luulevat näin, koska maallikoille on valehdeltu näistä asioista vuosikymmenet. Ja valehdellaan edelleen. Suomessa uskotaan auktoriteetteihin, ja sitä käytetään härskisti hyväksi.




> Kukaan politikko tai vastuullinen virkamies tai luottamushenkilö ei uskalla ottaa vastuuta siitä jos ratkaisu ei toimi odotetulla tavalla vaan syntyy pullonkauloja tms joiden korjaaminen tulee kalliiksi.


Sen sijaan tehdään tai halutaan jatkaa sitä, mikä tiedetään varmasti huonoksi ratkaisuksi. Viime kädessä ainoa perustelu on, että tehdään päin mäntyä, kun on ennenkin tehty niin.




> Toki näitä voi syntyä metrossa tai missä tahansa ratkaisussa, mutta pikaraitiotien kohdalla haasteellisinta on saada epäilijät vakuuttuneiksi että ne toimivat, vaikka niistä ei ole kokemusta Suomessa.


Juuri näin. Mieluummin tehdään varmasti huonoja ratkaisuja kuin yritettäisiin tehdä jotain, mikä voi olla paremmin.




> Päättäjille on niin paljon helpompaa pysyä "turvallisissa" bussiratkaisuissa, koska niiden reittejä voi muuttaa jos liikenne jostain kohdasta takkuaa, tai bussi ei vedä väkeä.


Eihän bussi ole huonompi ratkaisu kuin liityntämetro, vaan parempi. Senhän näkee Raide-YVA:sta jos vain lukee ja ymmärtää sen. Ja jokainen, joka Espoossa busseja käyttää, tietää sen kokemuksesta.

Jos muuten Raide-YVA:n matka-aikakartoissa käytettäisiin todellisia nykyisiä bussien matka-aikoja, koko metrokartta olisi punainen eli matka-ajat pitenevät. Mutta sehän olisi totuus, eikä se kuulu tähän käytännössä olevaan tiedotuskulttuuriin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä ymmärrän: Helsingin asenne. Taisi olla Suomenojalla kun oli pitkälle tehty suunnitelma liityntäpysäköinnistä Länsiväylän busseihin. Touhu kaatui siihen, että alueen sattui omistamaan sellainen kaupunki, joka virallisesti ilmoittaa pyrkimyksekseen vähentää Espoosta tulevaa henkilöautoilua. Sama kaupunki omistaa tai omisti myös Länsiväylän päässä Ruoholahdessa pysäköintihallitilaa, jolla oli huono menekki.


Aika mielenkiintoisa juttu. Osaat varmaan sanoa milloin tämä Suomenojan asia käsiteltiin. 

Tuosta Ruohiksen pysäköinnistä niin sen ongelma on se, että se oli autoilijoiden mielestä  "liian lähellä" keskustaa, ja koko hallin olemassaolosta ei pahemmin edes tiedotettu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Eihän bussi ole huonompi ratkaisu kuin liityntämetro, vaan parempi. Senhän näkee Raide-YVA:sta jos vain lukee ja ymmärtää sen. Ja jokainen, joka Espoossa busseja käyttää, tietää sen kokemuksesta.
> 
> Jos muuten Raide-YVA:n matka-aikakartoissa käytettäisiin todellisia nykyisiä bussien matka-aikoja, koko metrokartta olisi punainen eli matka-ajat pitenevät. Mutta sehän olisi totuus, eikä se kuulu tähän käytännössä olevaan tiedotuskulttuuriin.


Minä käytän busseja Espoossa ja pidän metroa parempana. Bussimatkoilla pitää ruuhka-aikaan varata paljon marginaalia mahdollisten ruuhkien varalta, jotka vaihtelevat huomattavasti päivittäin. Joku päivä Kampista pääsee Länsiväylälle ruuhka-aikaankin 4 minuutissa, joku toinen päivä voi mennä 14 minuuttia. Nyt kesällä olevat siltatyöt ovat aiheuttaneet vielä suuremmat vaihtelut matka-ajalle. Ennen kaikkea pidän metrosta kuitenkin sen vuorovälin vuoksi, niin monille Espoon alueille bussi kulkee ruuhkan ulkopuolella 20 min välein ja sunnuntaisin jopa vain 30 min välein.

Vaikka Raide-YVAssa bussille esitetyt matka-ajat ovat pidempiä kuin mitä esim. reittiopas antaa, kuvaavat ne mielestäni ruuhka-aikaan paremmin sitä epävarmuustekijää, mikä bussimatkoihin liittyy (eli matkan kestoa ei pidä ennakoida keskimääräisen matka-ajan vaan pisimmän mahdollisen matka-ajan mukaan).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jatkaisin tästä, että jopa grynderitkin tulivat huijatuiksi. Stadtbahn-metro olisi tuonut niille suuremmat voitot asuntorakentamisesta, koska yhteydet olisivat olleet paremmat ja ulottuneet laajemmalle. Mutta tätä heille ei kerrottu. Voin arvella, ettei sitä ehkä tiedettykään, mutta ei myöskään haluttu ottaa selville ja tietää. Asia on kyllä selvitetty jälkikäteen Laakson väitöskirjassa metron vaikutuksista kiinteistöjen arvoon. Mutta nyt toimitaan taas kuin 1960-luvulla. Tosin sillä erotuksella, nyt asia on tiedossa, joten sen tiedon pimittäminen on tietoista eikä millään tavalla anteeksi annettavaa.


Gryndereillä ja Stadtbahnilla ei ole mitään muuta yhteistä kuin että ovat saksankielisiä sanoja. Grynderit eivät 60-70-luvulla olleet kiinnostuneet rakennuskohteidensa joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä poikkeuksena ehkä Martinlaakson radan varsi, koska jo siihen aikaan oletettiin että lähes kaikilla työssäkäyvillä, kohteisiin muuttavilla oli muuttokuormassa autokin pakattuna. 




> Eihän bussi ole huonompi ratkaisu kuin liityntämetro, vaan parempi. Senhän näkee Raide-YVA:sta jos vain lukee ja ymmärtää sen. Ja jokainen, joka Espoossa busseja käyttää, tietää sen kokemuksesta.


Oletko nyt myös sitä mieltä että bussit Kamppiin ovat parempi ratkaisu kuin TramWest tai muu vastaava pikaraitiotie? 

Iteelläni on paljon kokemuksia niin Espoon kuin muidenkin kaupunkien suorista busseista johonkin keskustaterminaaliin, ja olen joka kerta tuntenut itseni joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjäksi. Raskaassa raideliikenteessä kuten lähijunassa ja metrossa ei tule niin usein samaa fiilistä. Se on vahinko että YVA:ssa ei ole psykologisia aspekteja analysoitu paremmin. Mutta myönnän myös että metro voi olla pelottava juttu mummo- ja vaari-ikäisille. Se on toinen juttu että kulkevatko mummot ja vaarit niin usein niin pitkiä matkoja Helsingin keskustaan asti tai päinvastoin, vai kannattaako heidän kohdalla panostaa ennemmin asianmukaiseen sisäiseen bussilinjastoon, joka samalla toimii metron liityntänä.

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Nyt kesällä olevat siltatyöt ovat aiheuttaneet vielä suuremmat vaihtelut matka-ajalle. Ennen kaikkea pidän metrosta kuitenkin sen vuorovälin vuoksi, niin monille Espoon alueille bussi kulkee ruuhkan ulkopuolella 20 min välein ja sunnuntaisin jopa vain 30 min välein.


Silta- ja asematyöt vaikuttavat myös metroliikenteeseen, kuten tänä kesänä ja monina aikaisempina on huomattu. 

Metron liityntäliikennebussit tuskin alkavat Espoossakaan kulkemaan kymmenen minuutin välein joka päivä ja kaikkiin vuorokaudenaikoihin. Kotiin pääsyä joutuu siis silloinkin odottelemaan asemalla vaikka metro kulkisi tiuhaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Silta- ja asematyöt vaikuttavat myös metroliikenteeseen, kuten tänä kesänä ja monina aikaisempina on huomattu.


Mutta huomattavasti vähemmän kuin nyt käynnissä olevat Länsiväylän siltatyöt. 




> Metron liityntäliikennebussit tuskin alkavat Espoossakaan kulkemaan kymmenen minuutin välein joka päivä ja kaikkiin vuorokaudenaikoihin. Kotiin pääsyä joutuu siis silloinkin odottelemaan asemalla vaikka metro kulkisi tiuhaan.


Ja edelleen merkittävä osa matkustajista pääsee kävelemään suoraan kotiin (tai työpaikalle) metroasemalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos nyt pysytään niissä asiakohdissa, niin saatavilla olevien raporttien mukaan mikään muukaan ratkaisu ei vähennä autoilua länsiväylällä, tai ei ainakaan  enemmän kuin metro, ja jos joillakin matkat muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi, niin joillakin muilla jää vaihto pois.


Täsmennetään, että mikään muukaan virallisesti esitettäväksi hyväksyttävä ratkaisu ei vähennä autoilua. Koska se on metromafian kannalta tarkoituksenmukaista, kun kaiken yrittämisen jälkeen metroakaan ei saada osoittamaan autoilun vähentämistä.

Autoilu vähenee vain silloin, kun sille tarjotaan nykyistä bussijärjestelmään parempi joukkoliikennevaihtoehto. TramWest on sellainen. Mutta koska se on metroa parempi, sitä ei voi ottaa viralliseen arviointiin mukaan, ja Espoon luottamuselimiä on kielletty puhumasta mistään muusta kuin Raide-YVA:n vaihtoehdoista.




> Jos ajattelee miten pikaraitiotie saataisiin uppoamaan parhaiten tähän, niin omasta mielestäni sitä ei edes kannata ajatella korvaamaan suoria länsiväyläbusseja Matinkylää kauempaa, jos edes sieltäkään.


On sama, onko TramWestin rinnalla länsiväylän bussiliikennettä vai ei. Se loppuisi matkustajien puutteeseen, koska ratikka on busseja nopeampi vieden pidemmälle kuin Fredrikinkadun alle.




> Mun mielestäni pikaraitiotien kanssa pitäisi edetä pienin paloin, ensiksi rakennettaisiiin pelkästään linjat Munkkiniemestä ja Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan, ja Jokeri ainakin Leppävaaraan asti.


Aivan, tämä on ratikan rakentamisen yksi ylivoimainen etu HKL-metroon nähden. Tosin uusien alueiden kanssa ei pidä tehdä niin, että odotetaan, ilmaantuisiko jostain joskus matkustajia, joille sitten tehtäisiin ratikka. Ihmiset ryhtyvät käyttämään joukkoliikennettä, jos sellaista on tarjolla. Jos ei ole, niin sitten matkustetaan omalla autolla. Ja kun tätä varten vielä rakennetaan moottoritet, niin tosiasiassa on silloin päätetty, että tehdään autokaupunkia eikä joukkoliikennettä, kun rahatkin menivät tierakentamiseen.




> Sitten kun pikaraitiotie saavuttaisi suuren suosion, voitaisiin verkostoa pidentää esim Mankkaan kautta Suurpellolle tai Haukilahden kautta Matinkylään. Mutta sitä kauempana tiheä pysäkkiväli rokottaisi nopeutta joten busseille se ei vieläkään pärjäisi.


Ei ratikka saavuta suurta suosiota ennen kuin se on rakennettu ja toiminnassa. Ei voi tehdä niin, että rakennetaan Suurpeltoon raitiotie sen jälkeen, kun Suurpellon raitiotiellä on runsaasti matkustajia.

Metron kanssa voidaan ajatella näin, koska se ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Voidaan laskea, että jossain bussit kuljettavat jonkun määrän matkustajia, joten jos bussit korvataan metrolla, niin siinä metrossa on saman verran kyytiläisiä huolimatta liitynnän aiheuttamista haitoista.




> Metro tai muu nopea raideratkaisu (esim pikarautatie joka haarautuisi keskustassa Pisara-radasta ja joka liittyisi rantarataan Kirkkonummella) tulisi sitten aikanaan kun aletaan rakentaa Matinkylä-Kivenlahti-Kirkkonummi väliä umpeen.


Kyllä. Toisen tason joukkoliikenneratkaisujen aika on sitten, kun perustason katuverkolla ja maantasossa kulkeva joukkoliikenne ei enää riitä. Täkäläisen metron rakentaminen on tehty väärässä järjestyksessä eli liian pieneen kaupunkiin. Ensin käytetään helpompia ja halvempia keinoja, vasta sitten kun on pakko siirrytään kalliimpiin ratkaisuihin.

Länsimetron rakentamiselle on nykytilanteessa perusteet silloin, kun se tehdään Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen rinnalle ja voidaan osoittaa, että metro ja bussit yhdessä palvelevat paremmin ja pelkkiä busseja edullisemmin kustannuksin.

Liikenne-ennusteohjelmilla voidaan selvittää, miten paljon asukkaita Helsingin länsipuolella silloin pitäisi olla ja miten kauas metro pitäisi rakentaa. Kun nyt ei ole ennusteohjelmaa, niin voi sitä ennustaa yksinkertaisemmallakin tavalla.

Jotta metrossa olisi 13.000 matkustajaa tunnissa ja busseissa 1000, Länsimetron vaikutusalueella tulisi olla noin 170.000 asukasta. Näistä metroasemien välittömässä läheisyydessä todellisella kävelyetäisyydellä tulisi asua 155.000 asukasta. Jos asemia olisi vaikka 8 (Keilaniemessä ei asuta), yhden aseman ympärillä pitäisi asua 20.000 ihmistä. Jokaisen aseman ympärillä siis tulisi olla samanlainen alue kuin tulee Jätkäsaaresta, mutta kerroskorkeus 2-3 kerrosta Jätkäsaarta korkeampi.

Eli että mistä nuo luvut 13.000 ja 1000? Siitä, että metrolle alkaa olla perusteita ratikkaan nähden, kun matkustajamäärä on noin suuri. Bussi taas on ratikkaan nähden kilpailukykyinen vielä tuolla määrällä. Jos ei haluta niitä Jätkäsaaria metroasemille, niin sitten kannattaa ottaa ratikka ja hajauttaa kaupunkirakenne joidenkin mielestä inhimillisempään ja houkuttelevampaan muotoon.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aika mielenkiintoisa juttu. Osaat varmaan sanoa milloin tämä Suomenojan asia käsiteltiin.


En tiedä ihan varmasti, kun en ole espoolainen. Suunnilleen kai 1-2 vuotta sitten. Asiaa voi kysyä Espoon teknisestä toimesta, niiden kuuluu vastata ainakin sinulle, koska olet kaupungin asukas. 




> Tuosta Ruohiksen pysäköinnistä niin sen ongelma on se, että se oli autoilijoiden mielestä  "liian lähellä" keskustaa, ja koko hallin olemassaolosta ei pahemmin edes tiedotettu.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Jos ajaa kaupunkiin, miksi sitten jättäisi auton kaupungin reunalle. Auto ja bensa ovat kuluneet jo, autoilijan näkökulmasta järjestelyssä ei ole enää hyötyä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta koska se on metroa parempi, sitä ei voi ottaa viralliseen arviointiin mukaan, ja Espoon luottamuselimiä on kielletty puhumasta mistään muusta kuin Raide-YVA:n vaihtoehdoista.


Kiellety? Ei kai kaupunginvalutuustoa voi estää äänestämästä rakentaa TramWestiä tai vaikka lähijunaa etelä-Espooseen vaikka ne eivät sisälly YVA:an. 




> On sama, onko TramWestin rinnalla länsiväylän bussiliikennettä vai ei. Se loppuisi matkustajien puutteeseen, koska ratikka on busseja nopeampi vieden pidemmälle kuin Fredrikinkadun alle.


Jos bussi esim lähtee Kivenlahdesta eikä pysähdy koko matkallaan mualla kuin parissa liittymässä ja Ruoholahdessa ennen Kamppia, se on nopeampi kuin ratikka jolla on 10-15 pysäkkiä ja katuosuuksia välissä. Vai sisältyykö TramWestiin ohitusraiteita skip-stop vuoroille? 



> Aivan, tämä on ratikan rakentamisen yksi ylivoimainen etu HKL-metroon nähden. Tosin uusien alueiden kanssa ei pidä tehdä niin, että odotetaan, ilmaantuisiko jostain joskus matkustajia, joille sitten tehtäisiin ratikka. Ihmiset ryhtyvät käyttämään joukkoliikennettä, jos sellaista on tarjolla. Jos ei ole, niin sitten matkustetaan omalla autolla. Ja kun tätä varten vielä rakennetaan moottoritet, niin tosiasiassa on silloin päätetty, että tehdään autokaupunkia eikä joukkoliikennettä, kun rahatkin menivät tierakentamiseen.
> 
> Ei ratikka saavuta suurta suosiota ennen kuin se on rakennettu ja toiminnassa. Ei voi tehdä niin, että rakennetaan Suurpeltoon raitiotie sen jälkeen, kun Suurpellon raitiotiellä on runsaasti matkustajia.
> 
> Metron kanssa voidaan ajatella näin, koska se ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Voidaan laskea, että jossain bussit kuljettavat jonkun määrän matkustajia, joten jos bussit korvataan metrolla, niin siinä metrossa on saman verran kyytiläisiä huolimatta liitynnän aiheuttamista haitoista.


Ehkä me tarkoitettiin samaa asiaa mutta eri tavalla ilmaistuna. 
Jos halua varmistaa suosion, pitää ensin rakentaa rata ja sitten kaupunki, koska silloin kohteeseen muuttavat asukkaat alkavat jo alusta alkaen käyttämään rataa auton sijasta. Vanhassa kaupunkirakenteessa pitää enemmän tai vähemmän pakottaa ihmisiä vaihtamaan liikennevälineitä, ja se on nähty moneen otteeseen miten muutoksia vastaan purnataan, mutta jonkin ajan päästä pöly kuitenkin laskeutuu. Ainoa joukkoliikennekokeilu Suomessa jonka tiedän että on ollut niin epäonnistunut että koko hanke on täytynyt hylätä on Ruskeasuon runkolinja, jonka vika oli että rata oli liian lyhyt, kalusto vanhanaikaista ja liikennelaitoksen ja kaupungin asenteet olivat mitä olivat.  

Autoistuminen on edennyt yhteiskunnassamme jo kyllästymispisteeseen asti ja joukkoliikennekäyttöä ei koeta ainakaan pk-seudun ruuhkaisimmissa osissa johon Espoon kaakkoisnurkka kieltämättä kuuluu, minään heikkoutena. Monien uhkailut ryhtyä autoilijaksi jos metro tulee tai se ja se muutos tehdään, ovat useimmiten tyhjien tynnyreiden kalistelua. Jos se lyö jotain korville niin jollekin toiselle se on parannus. 




> Kyllä. Toisen tason joukkoliikenneratkaisujen aika on sitten, kun perustason katuverkolla ja maantasossa kulkeva joukkoliikenne ei enää riitä. Täkäläisen metron rakentaminen on tehty väärässä järjestyksessä eli liian pieneen kaupunkiin. Ensin käytetään helpompia ja halvempia keinoja, vasta sitten kun on pakko siirrytään kalliimpiin ratkaisuihin.


Oletko mitä mieltä aikoinaan keski-Euroopassa ja myös Tukholmassa ja Oslossa toteutetuisa ratikka->esimetro-> metro konversioista, onko niissä järkeä vai ovatko ne entisaikojen höpötystä? 




> Jotta metrossa olisi 13.000 matkustajaa tunnissa ja busseissa 1000, Länsimetron vaikutusalueella tulisi olla noin 170.000 asukasta. Näistä metroasemien välittömässä läheisyydessä todellisella kävelyetäisyydellä tulisi asua 155.000 asukasta. Jos asemia olisi vaikka 8 (Keilaniemessä ei asuta), yhden aseman ympärillä pitäisi asua 20.000 ihmistä. Jokaisen aseman ympärillä siis tulisi olla samanlainen alue kuin tulee Jätkäsaaresta, mutta kerroskorkeus 2-3 kerrosta Jätkäsaarta korkeampi.


Eikö Keilaniemen-Tapiolan välisen alueen työpaikkojen määrällä ole merkitystä laskelmissa? Keilaniemen kerroskorkeus on vielä korkeampi kuin Jätkäsaaressa. Olisi myös mielenkiintoisaa nähdä havainnekuvissa millaiselta Otaniemen ja Tapiolan väliin kehäykkösen päälle ja molemmin puolin suunniteltu uusi kaupunki näyttää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Minä käytän matkaani Itä-Helsingissä metroa ja liityntää, Otaniemen päässä bussia. Otaniemen pää on näistä se, jossa matkustaminen on helpompaa ja vaivattomampaa. Mutta on nämä kai makuasioita. Sillä minähän pidän raideliikenteessä matkustamisesta ja bussi on mielestäni epämukavampi väline. :Smile:  




> Bussimatkoilla pitää ruuhka-aikaan varata paljon marginaalia mahdollisten ruuhkien varalta, jotka vaihtelevat huomattavasti päivittäin. Joku päivä Kampista pääsee Länsiväylälle ruuhka-aikaankin 4 minuutissa, joku toinen päivä voi mennä 14 minuuttia.


Matkustan toki Länsiväylän ruuhkasuuntia vastaan. Siksi noin 15 minuutin matka Kampista Otaniemeen on parin minuutin sisällä aina sama. Suurin matka-ajan vaihtelua aiheuttava tekijä on pakollisen vaihtamisen täydellinen suunnittelemattomuus. Joskus juoksemalla Kampin liukuportaat ylöspäin vaihto onnistuu 3 minuutissa, mutta odotusaika voi yhtä hyvin olla 20 minuuttia. Tähän ei auta se, vaikka metron vuoroväli olisi 15 sekuntia (ei ole mahdollinen), sillä ongelma on matkan ensimmäisen ja viimeisen bussin aikataulujen yhteensopimattomuus.




> Nyt kesällä olevat siltatyöt ovat aiheuttaneet vielä suuremmat vaihtelut matka-ajalle.


Tänä kesänä metrokin ajoi yhtä raidetta siltatöiden vuoksi. Vuoroväli keskustaan oli 10 min ja Vuosaaren suuntaan oli vaihto metrosta toiseen. Tosin sentään samalta laiturilta. Tällaista on jo kolmatta kesää.

Betonisillat kestävät noin 25 vuotta, ja sitten ne vaativat remontin. Sekä kiskoilla että tiesiltana.




> Ennen kaikkea pidän metrosta kuitenkin sen vuorovälin vuoksi, niin monille Espoon alueille bussi kulkee ruuhkan ulkopuolella 20 min välein ja sunnuntaisin jopa vain 30 min välein.


Niin, mutta sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä sille suurimmalle osalle, joka käyttää liityntäbussia. Niiden aikataulut ovat parhaimmillaan samat kuin suorilla busseilla nyt. On todella mukavaa lähteä Otaniemestä noin 20:00 kun koulu menee kiinni. Ja tulla Itäkeskuksen metroasemalle toteamaan, että ne kaikki kolme liityntälinjaa, joilla pääsisi edes vähän lähemmäksi kotia, lähtivat pari minuuttia sitten ja seuraavaan yhteislähtöön on puoli tuntia. Älkää kysykö minulta, miksi ne eivät voi lähteä lomittain 10 min välein.




> Vaikka Raide-YVAssa bussille esitetyt matka-ajat ovat pidempiä kuin mitä esim. reittiopas antaa, kuvaavat ne mielestäni ruuhka-aikaan paremmin sitä epävarmuustekijää, mikä bussimatkoihin liittyy (eli matkan kestoa ei pidä ennakoida keskimääräisen matka-ajan vaan pisimmän mahdollisen matka-ajan mukaan).


Ymmärrän kyllä syitä näihin todellisen ja ennustetun matka-ajan eroihin. Mutta en hyväksy sitä, että periaatteena on, ettei bussiliikenteelle voi järjestää tarpeellisia etuisuuksia siten, että matka-ajat eivät vaihtele. Erityisesti Raide-YVA:n kehitetty bussi on sellainen, ettei sitä enää autojen ruuhkat sotke. Sehän ajaa Länsiväylää omalla kaistallaan ja Ruoholahdessa se muuttuu maanalaiseksi bussimetroksi. Miksi sille pitää käyttää nykyisten T-linjojen matka-aikoja?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Näköjään viestit menevät ristiin, mutta hyvähän aktiivisuus vain on.




> Ja edelleen merkittävä osa matkustajista pääsee kävelemään suoraan kotiin (tai työpaikalle) metroasemalta.


En pidä merkittävänä Raide-YVA:n kattavuutta kävelyetäisyydellä. Sehän on selkeästi vielä huonompi kuin Itä-Metrossa.

Tosin Itä-Metrosta on sanottava, että varmaankin suuri osa niistä, jotka voisivat käyttää liityntää, eivät viitsi sitä käyttää. Kuulun itse niihin, koska en viitsi odottaa 20 min liityntäbussin lähtöä, kun kävelymatkani on 18 min. Vastaavasti 4 minuutin toleranssilla kulkevasta liityntäbussista myöhästyy helposti, jolloin edessä on kävely. Tai sitten lähden kävelemään, kun bussi on 4 min myöhässä ja arvelen sen jo menneen. Ja kohtahan se tulee vastaan, mutta pysäkkiä ei ole kohdalla.

En todellakaan kannata kaiken tämän hankaluuden ja harmin kopiointia Espooseen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On todella mukavaa lähteä Otaniemestä noin 20:00 kun koulu menee kiinni. Ja tulla Itäkeskuksen metroasemalle toteamaan, että ne kaikki kolme liityntälinjaa, joilla pääsisi edes vähän lähemmäksi kotia, lähtivat pari minuuttia sitten ja seuraavaan yhteislähtöön on puoli tuntia. Älkää kysykö minulta, miksi ne eivät voi lähteä lomittain 10 min välein.


ja 




> Tosin Itä-Metrosta on sanottava, että varmaankin suuri osa niistä, jotka voisivat käyttää liityntää, eivät viitsi sitä käyttää. Kuulun itse niihin, koska en viitsi odottaa 20 min liityntäbussin lähtöä, kun kävelymatkani on 18 min. Vastaavasti 4 minuutin toleranssilla kulkevasta liityntäbussista myöhästyy helposti, jolloin edessä on kävely. Tai sitten lähden kävelemään, kun bussi on 4 min myöhässä ja arvelen sen jo menneen. Ja kohtahan se tulee vastaan, mutta pysäkkiä ei ole kohdalla.


Pitäisikö metron huonoista puolista todeta ensinnäkin se, että vaikka päivisin ja ruuhka-aikaan liikenne sujuu kuten pitää, niin liityntäliikenteen hoidossa iltaisin on varaa skarpata aika paljon. 

Käytätkö muuten myös fillaria päästääksesi kotoa metrolle ja takaisin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiellety? Ei kai kaupunginvalutuustoa voi estää äänestämästä rakentaa TramWestiä tai vaikka lähijunaa etelä-Espooseen vaikka ne eivät sisälly YVA:an.


Taisi olla Espoon ks-lautakunnan esityslistalla selkeä maininta siitä, että saa lausua vain Raide-YVA:n vaihtoehdoista. Joka tietenkin johtaa siihen, että valtuustokin saa ottaa kantaa vain Raide-YVA:n vaihtoehtoihin, eiväthän lautakunnatkaan ole saaneet arvioida mitään muuta. 




> Jos bussi esim lähtee Kivenlahdesta eikä pysähdy koko matkallaan mualla kuin parissa liittymässä ja Ruoholahdessa ennen Kamppia, se on nopeampi kuin ratikka jolla on 10-15 pysäkkiä ja katuosuuksia välissä. Vai sisältyykö TramWestiin ohitusraiteita skip-stop vuoroille?


Tällainen bussi palvelee huonosti Espoon kaupunkia, se palvelee vain Helsinkiä. TramWestin lähtökohtana on palvella Espoota ja sen kehitystä, joten kokonaisuus on tehty optimoiden sitä, ei matka-aikaa Helsingin keskustaan. Siksi ei ole ohitusraiteita eikä pikavuoroja Helsinkiin. Mutta siitä huolimatta TramWest on kilpailukykyinen myös Helsingin suuntaan, koska vaunut eivät jää ydinkeskustan reunalle Fredrikinkadun tasolle.




> Ehkä me tarkoitettiin samaa asiaa mutta eri tavalla ilmaistuna.


No varmaankin. Esimerkkisi Suurpellosta on todella osuva. Valtuuston pitäisi päättä ensi kuussa, että Suurpeltoon tulee ratikka, joka on Jokerin jatke. Ja että Espoo haluaa, että se Suurpellon ratikan jatke Itäkeskukseen toimii ratikkana 7 vuoden kuluttua kun nykyinen Jokerin bussisopimus päättyy.

Tämähän ei edes sotke mitenkään metropohdintoja, sillä metroa ei ole Raide-YVA:ssa ehdotettu Suurpeltoon, ja toimisihan se ratikka liityntänä metroon, jos sellainen tehtäisiin.




> Oletko mitä mieltä aikoinaan keski-Euroopassa ja myös Tukholmassa ja Oslossa toteutetuisa ratikka->esimetro-> metro konversioista, onko niissä järkeä vai ovatko ne entisaikojen höpötystä?


Historian valossa parhaat esimetrot olivat ne, jotka jäivät esimetroiksi. Sillä tavoin verkot ovat pysyneet laajoina ja rahat ovat riittäneet. Saksassahan Stadtbahnien muttaminen sivukiskometroiksi on jo hylätty viimeistään 1980-luvun lopulla.

Oslo on ehkä surkein esimerkki sähläyksestä. Väliin lopetetaan ratikkalinjoja, kun niitä ei ole varaa muuttaa sivuksikometroiksi, eikä niitä haluta parantaa ratikkaratoina. Ja sitten otetaan taas käyttöön. Tukholmassa on harrastettu massiivista rakentamista, joka on sovitettu metrojen kapasiteettiin. Mutta esim. Lidingö on osoitus niistä vaikeuksista, joiden vuoksi Tukholmakin pärjäisi paremmin, jos Tunnelbana olisi tehty Stadtbahnin periaattein. No, 1950-luvulla saksalaiset eivät vielä olleet keksineet Stadtbahnia, ja Suomesta ei tietenkään voinut ottaa mallia, vaikka täällä se olikin jo keksitty.




> Eikö Keilaniemen-Tapiolan välisen alueen työpaikkojen määrällä ole merkitystä laskelmissa?


Liikenne syntyy asutuksen perusteella ja kohdistuu työpaikoille. Aamulla siis asunnot generoivat liikennettä, jota työpaikat vetävät puoleensa. Iltapäivällä systeemi vain liikkuu päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Siksi siis matkamäärä perustuu asukkaiden määrään ja asutuksen sijaintiin.




> Olisi myös mielenkiintoisaa nähdä havainnekuvissa millaiselta Otaniemen ja Tapiolan väliin kehäykkösen päälle ja molemmin puolin suunniteltu uusi kaupunki näyttää.


Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelussa on kuvia tästä Länsiväylän kehityskäytävä -suunnitelmassa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taisi olla Espoon ks-lautakunnan esityslistalla selkeä maininta siitä, että saa lausua vain Raide-YVA:n vaihtoehdoista. Joka tietenkin johtaa siihen, että valtuustokin saa ottaa kantaa vain Raide-YVA:n vaihtoehtoihin, eiväthän lautakunnatkaan ole saaneet arvioida mitään muuta.


No niin, mutta miten mikä mikäkin lautakunta on milloinkin ottanut kantaa ei ole niin väliä 13.9 kun päätös on valtuustossa juntattu. 




> Tällainen bussi palvelee huonosti Espoon kaupunkia, se palvelee vain Helsinkiä. TramWestin lähtökohtana on palvella Espoota ja sen kehitystä, joten kokonaisuus on tehty optimoiden sitä, ei matka-aikaa Helsingin keskustaan. Siksi ei ole ohitusraiteita eikä pikavuoroja Helsinkiin. Mutta siitä huolimatta TramWest on kilpailukykyinen myös Helsingin suuntaan, koska vaunut eivät jää ydinkeskustan reunalle Fredrikinkadun tasolle.


Juuri samasta syystä kivenlahtelaiset ja muut länsiväylän pikavuorobussien käyttäjät vastustavat metroa. Loppuisi nopea non-stopkyyti Kamppiin, ja miten pääsee Espoon muihin osiin ei näytä olevan heille merkitystä. Siksi olisi melkein paras että annetaan heidän meuhkata bussiensa puolesta minkä meuhkaavat, ja rakennetaan raideliikenne vain Tapiolaan tai korkeintaan Matinkylään/Suurpeltoon asti. Ei anneta heidän estää muiden hauskanpitoa :Wink: 




> No varmaankin. Esimerkkisi Suurpellosta on todella osuva. Valtuuston pitäisi päättä ensi kuussa, että Suurpeltoon tulee ratikka, joka on Jokerin jatke. Ja että Espoo haluaa, että se Suurpellon ratikan jatke Itäkeskukseen toimii ratikkana 7 vuoden kuluttua kun nykyinen Jokerin bussisopimus päättyy.


Siis tarkoitatko jostain yleiskaavavarauksesta vai millä tasolla Suurpellon Jokeri-ratikasta oikein päätetään ensi kuussa? 




> Tukholmassa on harrastettu massiivista rakentamista, joka on sovitettu metrojen kapasiteettiin. Mutta esim. Lidingö on osoitus niistä vaikeuksista, joiden vuoksi Tukholmakin pärjäisi paremmin, jos Tunnelbana olisi tehty Stadtbahnin periaattein. No, 1950-luvulla saksalaiset eivät vielä olleet keksineet Stadtbahnia, ja Suomesta ei tietenkään voinut ottaa mallia, vaikka täällä se olikin jo keksitty.


Onkohan Lidingön ja myös Saltsjöbadenin ratojen jäämisessä irrallisiksi järjestelmiksi kyse vain tahdon puutteesta? Kyllä kaiken järjen mukaan niiden vaunuilla pitäisi pienten muutostöiden jälkeen voida liiikennöidä metrossakin. 




> Liikenne syntyy asutuksen perusteella ja kohdistuu työpaikoille. Aamulla siis asunnot generoivat liikennettä, jota työpaikat vetävät puoleensa. Iltapäivällä systeemi vain liikkuu päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Siksi siis matkamäärä perustuu asukkaiden määrään ja asutuksen sijaintiin.


No, hyväksyn selityksen, koska asukkaita ei synny työpaikoilla, (paitsi Naistenklinikalla ja Kätilöopistossa) mutta kai laskelmiin joitenkin huomioidaan että länsimetro tekisi nykyisestä metrosta heilurilinjan, jolla olisi myös keskustan läpi kulkevia matkustajia, ja teitenkin olisi myös matkustajia jotka kulkevat vain lähiöiden väliltä, ja niitä jotka tulevat kolmannesta pisteestä joka ei ole metron varrella, mutta menevät metron varrella olevaan kohteeseen, joka siis ei ole asunto. 




> Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelussa on kuvia tästä Länsiväylän kehityskäytävä -suunnitelmassa.


Jos tarkoitat näitä dokkareita, (jonka kuvat ovat vähän epäselviä) :
http://www.espoo.fi//attachment.asp?...09;48006;48456, 
http://www.espoo.fi//attachment.asp?...5381;5386;5389

niin niiden mukaan Tapiolasta ei mitään manhattania tule mutta antavat ymmärtää että Tapiola on tiivistymässä pelkästä autolähiöstä eurooppalaisen metrokaupunginosan mittaiseksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> ... Bussimatkoilla pitää ruuhka-aikaan varata paljon marginaalia mahdollisten ruuhkien varalta ... Joku päivä Kampista pääsee Länsiväylälle ruuhka-aikaankin 4 minuutissa, joku toinen päivä voi mennä 14 minuuttia ... Ennen kaikkea pidän metrosta kuitenkin sen vuorovälin vuoksi, niin monille Espoon alueille bussi kulkee ruuhkan ulkopuolella 20 min välein ja sunnuntaisin jopa vain 30 min välein.


Tuo epävarmuustekijä on varmasti aivan totta. Se liittyy toki yhtä lailla henkilöautoiluunkin. Mutta jos YVA:sta valittaisiin toteutettavaksi kehitetty bussi tunneleineen ja kaistajärjestelyineen, niin tuo epäkohta korjaantuisi, ja perillä oltaisiin nopeammin kuin metrovaihtoehdossa, tosin sitä bussia joutuisi kyllä odottelemaan pitkän vuorovälin takia.

Metron tiheämmästä vuorovälistä ei kuitenkaan ole mitään iloa, jos joudut käyttämään liityntäbussia, jonka vuoroväli on edelleen se sama puoli tuntia. Jos asut tai asioit kävelymatkan päässä metrikseltä, niin sittenhän se on lottovoitto.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja edelleen merkittävä osa matkustajista pääsee kävelemään suoraan kotiin (tai työpaikalle) metroasemalta.


Se "merkittävä" osa on 15%. Okei, jos sanottaisiin vaikka että 15% suomalaisista päättää elämänsä itsemurhaan niin olisihan se sitten ihan merkittävä osa, totta. Mutta jos sanotaan, että 15% asuu kävelymatkan päässä metrikseltä, niin ei se kyllä kovin iso osa minusta ole. Kyllä sen pitäisi olla ainakin yli 50% ollakseen merkittävä osa.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...mutta kai laskelmiin joitenkin huomioidaan että länsimetro tekisi nykyisestä metrosta heilurilinjan, jolla olisi myös keskustan läpi kulkevia matkustajia, ja tietenkin olisi myös matkustajia jotka kulkevat vain lähiöiden väliltä, ja niitä jotka tulevat kolmannesta pisteestä joka ei ole metron varrella, mutta menevät metron varrella olevaan kohteeseen, joka siis ei ole asunto


Turusta on olemassa sellainen vertailuluku, että kun kaksi keskustaan päättyvää bussilinjaa yhdistettiin yhdeksi keskustan läpi ajavaksi heiluriksi, niin matkustajamäärä kasvoi p%. Olisikohan ollut 15%? En muista nyt, mutta Mikko Laaksonen varmaan muistaa suoralta kädeltä.

Mutta tarvitaanko heiluriksi nimenomaan metro? Kaksi heittoa: jos Espooseen tehtäisiin TramWestin kaltainen pikaratikkaverkko, niin niitä linjoja voi hyvin jatkaa Helsinginniemen kautta Viikkiin, Laajasaloon jne. Tai jos Espoossa halutaan säilyttää bussiliikenne ja kehittää sitä luotettavammaksi, niin ne bussit voivat korvata vaikka Helsingin sisäisen 60-70-sarjan bussit heilureina. Rakennetaan vaikka se keskustatunneli, mutta päästetäänkin sinne pelkät bussit.  :Wink: 

Takaisin metroon: mielestäni metron tuomaa mahdollisuutta päästä E-Espoosta suoraan I-Helsinkiin on liioiteltu. Onko laskettu, kuinka suuri osa espoolaisista todella vaihtaa bussista itämetroon? Esim. raskasraidelenkki rantarata - Kivenlahti -Tapiola - Helsinki - pisara - rantarata todennäköisesti tarjoaisi paljon enemmän heilurityyppisiä etuja kuin yksi säde itään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Turusta on olemassa sellainen vertailuluku, että kun kaksi keskustaan päättyvää bussilinjaa yhdistettiin yhdeksi keskustan läpi ajavaksi heiluriksi, niin matkustajamäärä kasvoi p%. Olisikohan ollut 15%? En muista nyt, mutta Mikko Laaksonen varmaan muistaa suoralta kädeltä.


15% on oikea luku. Kyseessä on TLO:n käytännön kokemukset seutulinjojen yhdistämisestä.

Heilurilinjojen edullisuus on myös laajasti ammattikirjallisuudessa ja -tutkimuksessa tunnettu ilmiö.

Mutta oleellista on myös se, että heilurin eri päiden pitäisi olla suhteellisen saman suuruiset. 

Metro / pikaratikka - keskustelu ei ratkea heiluriperusteella kahdesta syystä:
- Etelä-Espoo synnyttää noin puolet siitä joukkoliikennematkatuotosta kuin Itä-Helsinki. Etelä-Espoon metro olisi siis vastapaino vain joko Mellunmäen tai Vuosaaren metrohaaralle.
- Pikaratikalle Etelä-Espooseen olisi luontevat heilurivastineet: Viikin ja Laajasalon pikaratikka.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metro / pikaratikka - keskustelu ei ratkea heiluriperusteella kahdesta syystä:
> - Etelä-Espoo synnyttää noin puolet siitä joukkoliikennematkatuotosta kuin Itä-Helsinki. Etelä-Espoon metro olisi siis vastapaino vain joko Mellunmäen tai Vuosaaren metrohaaralle.


Olipa taas "neronleimaus"...  :Wink: 
Samalla perusteella voisi sanoa, että Oulunkylään ei voi johtaa heilurilinjaa Lauttasaaresta, koska joukkoliikenteen kysyntä (Veräjämäessä) on vain murto-osa esim. Vattuniemen suunnan kysynnästä. Asia on ratkaistu siten, että a) osa Vattuniemen busseista ajaa Länsi-Pakilaan  b) osa ko. busseista ajaa vain Asema-aukiolle  c) ja loput Veräjämäkeen. Vastaavan kaavan mukainen joukkoliikennesuunnittelu on varsin yleistä sekä kotimaassa että muualla. Niin bussi- kuin raideliikenteessäkin.

----------


## SD202

> Vastaavan kaavan mukainen joukkoliikennesuunnittelu on varsin yleistä sekä kotimaassa että muualla. Niin bussi- kuin raideliikenteessäkin.


Heilurilinjasto tuntuu olevan tosiaan niin kotimaassa kuin ulkomaillakin yleisempää kuin keskustaan päättyvät linjat. Eipä tule mieleen montaakaan kaupunkia, joissa keskustassa olisi bussiterminaali päättyviä linjoja varten. No, Tallinna ja Helsinki nyt tulivat ainakin mieleen. Ja onhan Tampereellakin osa bussilinjoista keskustaan päättyviä. Sen sijaan heilurilinjastoon perustuvia joukkoliikennejärjestelimiä tuli niin paljon mieleen, etten jaksa alkaa niitä edes luettelemaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olipa taas "neronleimaus"...


Voi herran jestas taas ... Ihan kuin Salmisaaren kanssa keskustelisi. 

Tarkoitin vain sit&#228;, ett&#228; heilurilinjauksen edut eiv&#228;t mitenk&#228;&#228;n ratkaise keskustelua. Etel&#228;-Espoon metrolla saadaan vain toiselle It&#228;metron linjoista vastinpari. My&#246;s Etel&#228;-Espoon pikaraitiotielle on saatavissa heilurilinjan vastinpari suunnitelluista Viikin ja Laajasalon pikaraitioteist&#228;.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarkoitin vain sitä, että heilurilinjauksen edut eivät mitenkään ratkaise keskustelua. Etelä-Espoon metrolla saadaan vain toiselle Itämetron linjoista vastinpari. Myös Etelä-Espoon pikaraitiotielle on saatavissa heilurilinjan vastinpari suunnitelluista Viikin ja Laajasalon pikaraitioteistä.


Ei ole kirkossa kuulutettua, että vain toinen metrolinja jatkuisi Espoon puolelle (Länsimetron siis toteutuessa) koko liikennöintiajan aina ja ikuisesti. Metron järeysluokan järjestelmiä tehdään useiden vuosikymmenien perspektiivillä. Olen melko varma siitä, että metron jatkuessa Kivenlahteen ainakin ruuhka-aikoina kaikki junat ajavat joko Otaniemeen tai Matinkylään saakka ja loput Kivenlahteen. Kaikista hiljaisimpina aikoina lyhyempi linja varmaan käännetään Helsingin puolella sektorissa Kamppi / Ruoholahti / Lauttasaari. Maankäytön kehittyminen ja matkustustottumusten ja kysynnän myöhempi muokkaantuminen ratkaissee paljon, miten pidemmällä tähtäimellä liikennöidään. Helsinginkin puolella aikatauluja ja liikennöintiperiaatteita on ehditty kehittää ja päivittää 24 vuoden aikana useaan otteeseen. Metron automatisoinnin mahdollistama ajokustannusten aleneminen entisestään antanee lisää maaperää hyvälle tarjonnalle länsisuuntaankin. 
Toki heilurilinja on vaihtoja vähentävänä ratkaisuna parempi kuin säteittäislinjoihin perustuva malli.




> Voi herran jestas taas ... Ihan kuin Salmisaaren kanssa keskustelisi.


Muistit väärin tämän kaupunginosan; Lauttasaaresta kirjoittelen, toki tuossa sillan toisella puolella meitä ilahduttaa Salmisaari...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis tarkoitatko jostain yleiskaavavarauksesta vai millä tasolla Suurpellon Jokeri-ratikasta oikein päätetään ensi kuussa?


Esitin vain toiveajattelua. Suurpeltoa aletaan rakentaa juuri nyt ja Jokerin sopimus on tehty 7 vuodeksi. Jos halutaan, että Suurpelto toimii joukkoliikenteellä, se joukkoliikenne pitää tehdä sinne saman tien. Jos ei tehdä, niin sitä ei sinne tule sitten koskaan meidän elinaikamme näkökulmasta. 7 vuotta on mukavan väljä aika valmistella Raidejokeri.

Espoossa on varaus ratikalle Suurpeltoon. TramWestin rataverkko noudattaa sitä.




> Onkohan Lidingön ja myös Saltsjöbadenin ratojen jäämisessä irrallisiksi järjestelmiksi kyse vain tahdon puutteesta? Kyllä kaiken järjen mukaan niiden vaunuilla pitäisi pienten muutostöiden jälkeen voida liiikennöidä metrossakin.


Lidingön kalusto on 1950-luvun matalan laiturin ratikoita. Saltsjöhön ajetaan nykyään tunnelbanavaunuilla, joita tuli tilatuksi yli tarpeen noin 20 vuotta sitten.

Lidingön kynnyskysymys on ollut silta. Lidingön ratikkahan ei palvele lainkaan saaren keskellä metrolinjan jatkeella olevaa kerrostalolähiötä. Sitä ei tehty ratikan varrelle, koska sen piti olla metrolähiö.




> ...mutta kai laskelmiin joitenkin huomioidaan että länsimetro tekisi nykyisestä metrosta heilurilinjan, jolla olisi myös keskustan läpi kulkevia matkustajia...


Liikenne-ennusteen liikenteen sijoittelu hoitaa tämän asian ja laskee siis ruuhkaa vastakkaisen suunnan kuormituksen. Se ei tällä Helsingin keskustaan painottuvalla kaupunkirakenteella ja säteittäisellä joukkoliikenneverkolla ole kuitenkaan koskaan merkittävä.

Sanottakoon tässä yhteydessä, että Helsingin tavoite on tietenkin tukea omaa keskustaansa. Ja tässä H:gin ja Espoon intressit menevät ristiin. Pelkistetysti sanottuna Helsinki haluaa, että espoolaiset tulevat asioimaan ja töihin Helsinkiin ja Espoo haluaa, että espoolaiset pysyisivät Espoossa. Hesalaiset ovat tietenkin tervetulleita Espooseen töihin ja asioimaan, mutta metro ei palvele kumpiakaan Espoon intressejä. Sen sijaan H:gin intressiä se palvelee.




> Jos tarkoitat näitä dokkareita, (jonka kuvat ovat vähän epäselviä) :
> http://www.espoo.fi//attachment.asp?...09;48006;48456, 
> http://www.espoo.fi//attachment.asp?...5381;5386;5389
> 
> niin niiden mukaan Tapiolasta ei mitään manhattania tule mutta antavat ymmärtää että Tapiola on tiivistymässä pelkästä autolähiöstä eurooppalaisen metrokaupunginosan mittaiseksi.


En varsinaisesti näitä, vaan on suunnitelma Länsiväylän kehityskäytävästä, joka sisältää kyllä nämäkin asiat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron automatisoinnin mahdollistama ajokustannusten aleneminen entisestään antanee lisää maaperää hyvälle tarjonnalle länsisuuntaankin.


Metron automatisointi ei kylläkään tule alentamaan ajokustannuksia. Sehän näkyy HKL:n laskelmissakin, kun lukee niitä oikein.

Raportin mukaan kuljettajakustannuksissa säästetään 1,5 Me. Toisaalla todetaan, että tarvitaan valvontaan, vartiointiin tai junaemännöintiin henkilökuntaa. Määriä ja palkkakustannuksia ei kuitenkaan ole esitetty. Jos tätä henkilökunnan tarvetta laskee, niin päädytään lähes vääjäämättä siihen, että palkattavia tarvitaan enemmän kuin kuljettajia. Esimerkiksi junanlähettäjiä tarvitaan tupla määrä kuljettajiin verrattuna, jos valitaan sellainen järjestelmä. Junaemännät ovat halvempi ratkaisu, koska heitä tarvitaan yhtä monta kuin kuljettajiakin. Hehän ovat kuljettajia, jotka ovat matkustajien joukossa, eivät ohjaamossa.

Raportin sivun 17 luvuista voi laskea, että automatisoinnin vaikutus metron liikennöinnin kustannuksiin on 1,3 Me tappiota vaikka ei palkattaisikaan sitä henkilökuntaa, joka kuljettajien tilalle tarvitaan. Tähän summaan päästään, kun jätetään pois lipputulojen kasvu (sehän ei edes kuulu kustannuksiin) ja säästöt pintaliikenteessä (nekään eivät kuulu metron liikennöintikustannuksiin).

Totean myös tässä yhteydessä, että Raide-YVA:ssa ei ole otettu huomioon automatisoinnin vaikutusta. Pysäkkiajat ja siten matka-aika on laskettu kuljettajan ohjaamin junin, samoin kustannukset. Mukaanlukien radan turvalaitekustannus. Automaatin vuoksi hidastuva matka-aika heikentäisi merton kilpailukykyä bussiin ja TramWestiin entisestään ja kustannuksiltaan metro tulisi entistä kannattamattomammaksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lidingön kalusto on 1950-luvun matalan laiturin ratikoita. Saltsjöhön ajetaan nykyään tunnelbanavaunuilla, joita tuli tilatuksi yli tarpeen noin 20 vuotta sitten.
> 
> Lidingön kynnyskysymys on ollut silta. Lidingön ratikkahan ei palvele lainkaan saaren keskellä metrolinjan jatkeella olevaa kerrostalolähiötä. Sitä ei tehty ratikan varrelle, koska sen piti olla metrolähiö.


Tukholman-Lidingön esimerkki on mielestäni varoittava, mihin voi johtaa jos yhteistä säveltä ei löydy kaupunkien luottamushenkilöiden ja eri koulukuntia edustavien suunnittelijoiden kesken. 

Jokainen tajuaa että Lidingöhön voitaisiin liikennöidä stadtbahn-tyyppisillä kombiratikoilla jotka toimivat myös metrossa, ja kehittää Lidingön saaren verkostoa light-rail periaatteiden mukaan, mutta tahto puuttuu. Swetramway-foorumin mukaan silta kestää vielä kauan liikennettä eikä sitä tarvitsekaan purkaa pois, mikä oli vielä viime vuonna suuri huolenaihe. 




> Sanottakoon tässä yhteydessä, että Helsingin tavoite on tietenkin tukea omaa keskustaansa. Ja tässä H:gin ja Espoon intressit menevät ristiin. Pelkistetysti sanottuna Helsinki haluaa, että espoolaiset tulevat asioimaan ja töihin Helsinkiin ja Espoo haluaa, että espoolaiset pysyisivät Espoossa. Hesalaiset ovat tietenkin tervetulleita Espooseen töihin ja asioimaan, mutta metro ei palvele kumpiakaan Espoon intressejä. Sen sijaan H:gin intressiä se palvelee.


Nykyisten espoolaisten kyläpoltikkojen mielestä metro ei palvele Espoota koska se tekisi työmatkat liian helpoiksi Helsingistä Espooseen, ja johtaisi siihen että Espoo ei houkuttelisi ns "hyviä veronmaksajia" asumaan samalla tavalla kuin ennen. Toinen huoli on tietysti että metro toisi myös "huonoja veronmaksajia" Espooseen asumaan suurille kerrostaloalueille, jotka rakennettaisiiin metron yhteyteen. 

Sen puolen ei Helsinkikään hyötyisi metrosta, jos sen johtavat politikot ajattelisivat kuin espoolaiset virkaveljensä. Helsingin keskustasta katoaisi imu kun länsimetro houkuttelisi entistä enemmän perustamaan työpaikkoja ja osto-onneloita Espooseen. Metrohan ei toisi yhtään työmatkalaisia tai muuta liikennettä lisää Espoosta Helsingin keskustaan. 

Itse en ajattele kuin kyläpolitikko vaan Suur-Helsingin metropolialueen asukkaana joka on joutunut muuttamaan ja vaihtamaan työpaikkaa välillä paikasta toiseen, ja se tapa järjestää asioitaan tulee yleistymään tulevaisuudessa. Välillä työmatkat ovat olleet hyvin pitkiä ja ilman nopeaa raideliikennettä ei homma olisi onnistunut. Sille kehitykselle että työpaikat ja asunnot sijoittuvat entistä kauemmas keskustan ulkopuolelle ei tässä tilanteessa enää voi mitään. Metro ja lähijunat siis eivät  palvele enää samassa määrin liikkumista lähiöistä keskustaan vaan lähiöstä lähiöön solmukohtien kautta. Kertooko se jotain, että junat tyhjenevät aamuisin puolilleen kun ne saapuvat lännestä tai pohjoisesta Pasilaan? Siis liki puolet junamatkustajista vaihtavat toisen suunnan junaan Pasilassa eivätkä kulje lainkaan keskustaan. 

Pasilan lisäksi keskusta on se toinen solmukohta, mutta sen järjestelyt sujuvalle vaihdolle ovat paljon heikommat, mm siksi että Kampin bussiterminaali on 1 km päässä rautatieasemalta ja kävelymatka esim pääradan laitureilta metroonkin on n 0.5 km. Molempiin ongelmiin olisi myös optimiratkaisu joka kulkee nimellä Pisara, jos sille tulisi maanalainen juna-asema Kamppiin. Mutta en valitettavasti usko että Pisara toteutetaan lähivuosikymmeninä, ja viimeisten suunitelmien mukaan sen ainoa asema keskustassa olisi Kaivokadulla eikä Kampissa. 

On myös muitakin mahdollisuuksia kuten Raide-Jokeri Pasilan-Töölön metro jne mutta niistä päätetään vasta myöhemmin. Ensin on vuorossa eteläisen Espoon joukkoliikenneratkaisu. Pidän itse peukkuja metron puolesta, vaikka sillä on kauneusvirheensä. Jos Espoon valtusto hylkää metron, pitää raideliikenneasiaa ylipäänsä tarjota erilaisin argumentein espoolaisille päättäjlle kuin millä metroa tai pikaraitiotietä on tähän asti tarjottu. Ratkaisulla pitää olla siis enemmän substanssia kuin hoitaa pelkästään työmatkalikenne Espoon lähiöistä Helsingin keskustaan, ja juuri ne ominaisuudet on tuotava esiiin, mutta päättäjät eivät toistaiseksi näe metsä puiden takaa. (menipä latteaksi) 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metron automatisointi ei kylläkään tule alentamaan ajokustannuksia.


Voi olla, että annoin tuolle asialle tarpeettoman suuren painoarvon. Ilmeisesti kaupunki uskoo saavansa automatisoinnin kautta melkoiset edut, kun se sille tielle on päättänyt lähteä.
Minulla ei ole kantaa siihen, onko automatisointi edullinen vai epäedullinen ratkaisu. Helsingin kaupungilla kanta näyttää olevan eikä siitä kai pitäisi olla sen suurempaa epäselvyyttä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratkaisulla pitää olla siis enemmän substanssia kuin hoitaa pelkästään työmatkalikenne Espoon lähiöistä Helsingin keskustaan, ja juuri ne ominaisuudet on tuotava esiiin, mutta päättäjät eivät toistaiseksi näe metsä puiden takaa. (menipä latteaksi)


Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan yksimielisesti hyväksymä lausunto tässä asiassa ottaa minusta oikealla tavalla kantaa juuri näihin kysymyksiin. Lausunnossa on perusteltu hyvin lautakunnan kanta: Nyt jatketaan busseilla, koska ne eivät sido varoja, jotka tarvitaan poikittaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen ennen kuin on tarpeen harkita raiteita Ruoholahdesta Kivenlahteen. Ihan kuin olisivat kuulleet toiveeni siitä, että ensin pitäisi tehdä Suurpellon ratikka ja raidejokeri.

Teknisen lautakunnan eilen äänestyksellä hyväksymä kanta sen sijaan on tyhjänpäiväistä metroliturgiaa. Sen mukaan metro pitää rakentaa pikimmiten Espooseen, koska Helsigissä on metro.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan yksimielisesti hyväksymä lausunto tässä asiassa ottaa minusta oikealla tavalla kantaa juuri näihin kysymyksiin.


Ylläolevasta linkistä sitä lausuntoa ei kyllä vielä näe, vaan pöytäkirjan tarkistamiseen asti siinä on vain esittelijän alkuperäinen esitys, jonka esittelijä siis korvasi kokouksessa jollakin toisella. Ainakaan aamun UL100:ssa ei lausuntoa osattu vielä kertoa, vaan sanottiin että lautakunnan kokous venyi myöhään yöhön.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ylläolevasta linkistä sitä lausuntoa ei kyllä vielä näe, vaan pöytäkirjan tarkistamiseen asti siinä on vain esittelijän alkuperäinen esitys, jonka esittelijä siis korvasi kokouksessa jollakin toisella. Ainakaan aamun UL100:ssa ei lausuntoa osattu vielä kertoa, vaan sanottiin että lautakunnan kokous venyi myöhään yöhön.


Kiitos huomiosta. Menin lankaan, kun www-sivulla linkissä luki "Pöytäkirja".

Eipä siis olekaan tiedossa, mitä yksimielisesti on hyväksytty. Olen kuitenkin saanut suullisen tiedon, että ks-lautakunnan lausunto asettaa etusijalle bussit.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Hesarin verkkosivuilla on kerrottu eri lautakuntien lausuntoja:
http://www.hs.fi/teksti/tuoreet/artikkeli/1135221100319

Asiasta on varmaankin sitten juttua myös huomisen paperilehdessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt Hesarin verkkosivuilla on kerrottu eri lautakuntien lausuntoja:
> http://www.hs.fi/teksti/tuoreet/artikkeli/1135221100319


Minusta ympäristölautakunnan esityslista ja HS:n maininta metro-sanasta ovat ristiriidassa.

Jos ymp-ltk on äänestyksen jälkeen hyväksynyt netissä olevan lausuntoesityksen, se ei ota kantaa kuin raide- ja bussiliikenteen välillä. Esityksessä ei ole sanaa metro sen enempää kuin sanaa pikaraitiotiekään.

Joten jos esityslistat ovat ymp- ja tekn-ltkoiden osalta päätöksiä, on väärin väittää, että kaksi lautakuntaa on metron kannalla. Metron kannalla on vain tekninen lautakunta. Ympäristölautakunta on "sähköisen raideliikenteen" kannalla ja ks-ltk kannattaa bussia Länsiväylän suunnalla mutta raideliikennettä kehäsuuntiin ennen kuin on tarpeen pohtia raiteita Ruoholahdesta.

On ikävä todeta, miten perusteluissa uskotaan Raide-YVA:n vääriin ja puutteellisiin tietoihin. Paljon on vielä opittavaa täällä, että päästään länsimaisen sivistyksen tasolle näissä asioissa.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Liikenne syntyy asutuksen perusteella ja kohdistuu työpaikoille. Aamulla siis asunnot generoivat liikennettä, jota työpaikat vetävät puoleensa. Iltapäivällä systeemi vain liikkuu päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Siksi siis matkamäärä perustuu asukkaiden määrään ja asutuksen sijaintiin.
> Antero


Ei sovi unohtaa, että Espoo ei ole oikeastaan toiminnallisesti mikään kaupunki vaan kokoelma Suur-Helsingin kaupunginosia. Jos tosiaankin Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen kaikki työntekijät asuisivat Espoossa, niin näiden alueiden synnyttämää liikennettä ei tarvitsisi huomioida. Mutta yleensäkin Etelä-Espoon liikenteessä ei ole kyse Espoon sisäisestä liikenteestä, vaan hyvin tärkeänä seikkana on huomioitava Suur-Helsingin Espoossa olevien keskustatoimintojen alueiden yhteydet _koko_ Suur-Helsingin alueelle. (Taisin jo joskus mainita, että monelta murheelta olisi vältytty, jos tällaista keskittymää ei olisi annettu syntyä Otaniemen - Tapiolan alueelle.) 

Ei tämä tietysti riitä kumoamaan pointtiasi, harkittavaksi kuitenkin mielestäni jäisi jonkin metron kanssa yhteensopivan raideyhteyden rakentaminen Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan (ja edelleen Leppävaaraan?), ehkäpä yhteiskäyttörata metron kombivaunuille ja Etelä-Espoon raitiovaunuille.

Mutta johdonmukaisesti tulisi olla näkemättä kuntarajoja, kun isoja joukkoliikennehankkeita mietitään. Tramwestin lähtökohdista heikoin on huomion kiinnittäminen Espoon sisäiseen liikenteeseen. Sellaista ei oikeastaan kuuluisi olla edes olemassa, on vain liikennettä Etelä-Espoon asuinalueilta Suur-Helsingin keskustatoiminnan alueille ja työpaikka-alueille, Helsingin kantakaupunki tärkeimpänä muttei ainoana, ja sitten liikennettä kunkin asuinalueen omaan aluekeskukseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei sovi unohtaa, että Espoo ei ole oikeastaan toiminnallisesti mikään kaupunki vaan kokoelma Suur-Helsingin kaupunginosia.
> [...]
> Tramwestin lähtökohdista heikoin on huomion kiinnittäminen Espoon sisäiseen liikenteeseen. Sellaista ei oikeastaan kuuluisi olla edes olemassa, on vain liikennettä Etelä-Espoon asuinalueilta Suur-Helsingin keskustatoiminnan alueille ja työpaikka-alueille, Helsingin kantakaupunki tärkeimpänä muttei ainoana, ja sitten liikennettä kunkin asuinalueen omaan aluekeskukseen.


Ei tuo nyt ihan noinkaan ole. Espoossa on yhä enemmän myös sisäistä liikennetarvetta, mitä espoolaiset luottamusmiehet ovat myös korostaneet. Pitäisi olla taas käytettävissä lukuja (Minne Matinkylästä matkustetaan? Kuinka moni Helsingin keskustaan, kuinka moni Tapiolaan, kuinka moni Meilahteen jne jne). Olen samaa mieltä, että seutu tulee nähdä kokonaisuutena, mutta seudulla on muitakin matkatarpeita kuin Helsigin ydinkeskustaan/keskustasta.

TramWestin kahdesta julkaistusta verkkovaihtoehdosta toinen korosti Espoon sisäisä yhteyksiä, toinen Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvia. Tosiasiassa pikaraitiotieVERKON etu on juuri siinä, että voidaan laatia monenlaisia linjastoja ja parhaimmillaan ottaa huomioon monenlaisia tarpeita. Vaikka sieltä Matinkylästä voi olla suorat linjat sekä Helsinkiin että Tapiolaan ja Meilahteen, jos matkustustarvetta on riittävästi. Verkossa voi ajattaa vaikka minkälaisia linjoja, vaikka Soukasta Suurpeltoon, jos tällaiselle on kysyntää. Yhdellä metrolinjalla ei voida muuta kuin sahata yhtä ja samaa linjaa edestakaisin ja mahdollisesti kääntyä eri päissä eri paikoissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta ympäristölautakunnan esityslista ja HS:n maininta metro-sanasta ovat ristiriidassa.
> 
> Jos ymp-ltk on äänestyksen jälkeen hyväksynyt netissä olevan lausuntoesityksen, se ei ota kantaa kuin raide- ja bussiliikenteen välillä. Esityksessä ei ole sanaa metro sen enempää kuin sanaa pikaraitiotiekään.
> 
> Joten jos esityslistat ovat ymp- ja tekn-ltkoiden osalta päätöksiä, on väärin väittää, että kaksi lautakuntaa on metron kannalla. Metron kannalla on vain tekninen lautakunta. Ympäristölautakunta on "sähköisen raideliikenteen" kannalla ja ks-ltk kannattaa bussia Länsiväylän suunnalla mutta raideliikennettä kehäsuuntiin ennen kuin on tarpeen pohtia raiteita Ruoholahdesta.


Jos tarkkoja ollaan niin mistään ei käy ilmi että kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntakaan kannattaisi yksimielisesti bussivaihtoehoa. 

Tuossa antamassasi kaupungin sivuilla olevassa linkissä joka siis on esityslista, tosin kallistutaan piirun verran bussien puolelle mutta jos pj Markkula on kerran lehdistölle sanonut ettei päätetty antaa mitään varsinaista suositusta vaan korostettiin eri vaihtoehtojen hyviä ja huonoja puolia. Esityslista ei käsittele pelkästään YVA:aa vaan myös muita raportteja ja tutkimuksia, josta mm YHTALI (Yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus-tutkimus) antaa ymärtää että metron hyöty-kustannussuhde on 1,2 kun se bussiliikenteelle on 0,8, ja että metron kokonaisssäästöt yhteiskunnalle ovat metrolla 29 M/v. Jostain syystä Espoon kaupungin nettomenot lisääntyisivät  7 M/v metron kohdalla, tarkoittanee sitä että Helsinign ja Espoon välinen raja menee väärästä kohtaa. Jos Otaniemi liitettäisiin Stadiin niin puntit menisivät tasaisemmin. Käytänössähän ei mitään rajoja kannata siirtää van kustannusjaosta kaupunkien kesken voidaan muulla tavalla sopia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta johdonmukaisesti tulisi olla näkemättä kuntarajoja, kun isoja joukkoliikennehankkeita mietitään. Tramwestin lähtökohdista heikoin on huomion kiinnittäminen Espoon sisäiseen liikenteeseen. Sellaista ei oikeastaan kuuluisi olla edes olemassa, on vain liikennettä Etelä-Espoon asuinalueilta Suur-Helsingin keskustatoiminnan alueille ja työpaikka-alueille, Helsingin kantakaupunki tärkeimpänä muttei ainoana, ja sitten liikennettä kunkin asuinalueen omaan aluekeskukseen.


Tämä on hyvä kysymyksenasettelu, sillä nyt tullaan oikeastaan asian ytimeen. Eli siihen, mitä varten liikenneratkaisuja tehdään. Onko liikenneratkaisu seurausta halutusta kaupunkirakenteesta, vai tehdäänkö kaupunkirakennetta liikenneratkaisun perusteella.

Minä olen selkeästi sitä mieltä, että liikenne on kaupunkirakennetta palveleva toiminto. Liikenteen tulee sopeutua haluttuun kaupunkirakenteeseen ja liikennesuunnittelijan tehtävä on tarvittaessa keksiä keinot, joilla haluttu kaupunkirakenne voidaan toteuttaa.

Tietenkin jossain tulevat luonnon ja fysiikan rajat vastaan, eli ihan mitä vaan ei voida tehdä. Ja myös kaupunkirakenteessa on hyväksyttävä valintojen pakollisuus. Tyyliin et voi asua täydessä yksinäisyydessä omakotitalossa rannalla, jos haluat olla samaan aikaan kävelyetäisyydellä tavarataloista, elokuvateattereista ja lentokentästä.

Mutta ennen liikenneratkaisusta päättämistä pitäisi siis tietää, mitä varten sitä ollaan tekemässä. Näytät olevan sillä kannalla, että kaupunkirakenteen tulee olla yksikeskustainen, mikä oli yleistä 1960-luvulle saakka sekä Suomessa että Euroopassa. Sen jälkeen tilanne on muuttunut ratkaisevasti. Kaupungit ovat seutuistuneet, ja seudut ovat monikeskuksisia. Tämä on siis vain historian kulku, ei mielipide.

Liikenteen kannalta seutuistuminen ja monikeskuksisuus ovat haaste, johon nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen on ollut vaikea vastata. Erityisen vaikeaa se on ollut Helsingin metron tapaisten ratkaisujen kanssa, koska eurooppalaisella ja suomalaisella maankäytön tehokkuudella HKL-metron tapainen ratkaisu ei sovellu monikeskuksisen seudun liikennevälineeksi. Tämäkään ei ole mielipide, vaan historian kulku, kuten oheinen kuva osoittaa.

Metroihin uskottiin 1950-1960-luvuilla, ja niitä tai esimetroja rakennettiin joukkoliikenteen orastavan uuden nousun aikana 1960- ja 1970-luvuilla. Metroista saatiin kokemuksia, ja metrojen rakentaminen vaihtui 1980-luvulla raitioteiden rakentamiseksi. 1980-luvulla avattiin Euroopassa 14 uutta raitiotietä ja 2 Stadtbahnia. Juuri enemmän kuin kuin sitä ennen oli avattu sodan jälkeen metroja (15 kpl). Raitioteiden rakentaminen on kasvanut kiivaasti meidän aikaamme asti ja metrojen tekeminen on hiipunut muutamaan prosenttiin raitioteiden määrästä. Näin on siis vain tapahtunut arvioimatta vielä syitä ja seurauksia.



Minä en usko yksikeskustaisiin kaupunkeihin, koska se rajoittaa kaupungin kehittymistä ja on viimekädessä kestävän kehityksen vastaista. Pidän parempana sitä, että palvelut, tavarat ja työ tulevat ihmisten luokse eikä päin vastoin. Monikeskustaisuus on syntynyt itse asiassa siitä, että se yksi keskusta on saavuttanut kasvunsa rajat. Päivittäiset matkat ovat tulleet liian pitkiksi ja maan arvo noussut liian suureksi. Liike-elämä on hakeutunut keskustan ulkopuolelle halvemmalle sijainnille. Asuminen on hakeutunut esikaupunkeihin ja lähiöihin, koska keskustassa ei ole yksinkertaisesti tilaa. Tämä on kaupunkitutkijoiden yleinen käsitys tapahtuneesta.

Pääkaupunkiseutu on monikeskustainen, eikä mikään, ei edes metro, muuta sitä takaisin yksikeskustaiseksi kuten se oli vielä 1960-luvulla. Siksi yksikeskustaisuutta palvelevan metron rakentaminen Espooseen on rahan ja ajan hukkaa. Espoon ks-lautakunnan lausunnon perustelut ovat harvinaista virallista järkipuhetta Espoon maa-alueen liikenteen kehittämisestä toisin kuin esim. teknisen lautakunnan lausunnon tyhjät fraasit.

Espoon alueen liikenteen kehittämisen tarpeet eivät ole kiinni kuntarajoista. Vaikka Espoo liitettäisiin Helsinkiin, se ei poista liikennetarpeita Espoossa olevien aluekeskusten väliltä. Kuntarajalla on merkitystä vain siltä kannalta, että Helsinki voi olla nyt piittaamatta Espoon alueen liikennetarpeista ja tyrkyttää metroaan, koska Espoon alueen liikenteen ongelmat eivät ole Helsingin ongelmia. Kuntarajan poistaminen toisi ne Helsingin ongelmiksi, ja ehkä jääräpäisimmätkin helsinkiläiset joutuisivat vihdoin pohtimaan seudullisia näkökohtia toisin kuin tähän asti.

Raide-YVA:n ja metron kannattajien perusvika on kaupunkirakenteessa tapahtuneen kehityksen kieltäminen. Vaikka ei olisi tuota kehitystä halunnut ja yrittää taistella sitä vastaan, tapahtunutta ei voi muuttaa. Menneisyyden ideologiaa ja tekniikkaa edustavan metron ymppäämistä väkisin nykyaikaiseen kaupunki- ja seuturakenteeseen ei voikaan perustella millään muulla kuin sillä, että se on nyt Helsingissä, eikä sitä edes saa kehittää siihen suuntaan, mitä puolen vuosisadan kehitys kaikessa muussa on merkinnyt.

TramWestissä on hyödynnetty se kokemus, kehitys ja oppi, mikä joukkoliikenteessä on tapahtunut sen jälkeen kun HKL:n metro 1960-luvulla suunniteltiin (katso metrosuunnitelmat Smith-Polvinen 1968). TramWest vastaa nimenomaan seudullisiin tarpeisiin niin hyvin kuin nykyisen tietämyksen mukaan joukkoliikenteellä on mahdollista. Yksi länsimetroraide ei ole millään lailla seudullinen vaan ainoastaan paikallisesti Helsingin ydinkeskustaa palveleva. Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään päättyvänä se voi jopa korostaa muun Espoon riippumattomuutta Helsingin keskustasta. Onhan H:gin keskusta nyt paremmin tavoitettavissa Espoosta kuin metron kanssa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Siksi yksikeskustaisuutta palvelevan metron rakentaminen Espooseen on rahan ja ajan hukkaa.


Yksikeskustaisuutta palvelee nimenomaan nykyinen bussijärjestelmä, jossa Espoon lähiöistä joukkoliikenne palvelee parhaiten yhteyksiä Helsingin keskustaan. Matinkylän ja Tapiolan aluekeskukset ohitetaan moottoritietä pitkin.

Tapiolassa, Matinkylässä ja Kivenlahdessa pysähtyvä metro sen sijaan tarjoaisi ihan yhtä hyvät yhteydet kaikkiin Etelä-Espoon aluekeskuksiin kuin Helsingin keskustaan (liityntäliikennettä käyttävillä yhteys omaan aluekeskukseen olisi jopa parempi kuin Helsinkiin). Juuri se on oleellinen tekijä, miksi minä kannatan metroa enemmän kuin parannettua bussijärjestelmää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esityslista ei käsittele pelkästään YVA:aa vaan myös muita raportteja ja tutkimuksia, josta mm YHTALI (Yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus-tutkimus) antaa ymärtää että metron hyöty-kustannussuhde on 1,2 kun se bussiliikenteelle on 0,8, ja että metron kokonaisssäästöt yhteiskunnalle ovat metrolla 29 M/v. Jostain syystä Espoon kaupungin nettomenot lisääntyisivät  7 M/v metron kohdalla, tarkoittanee sitä että Helsinign ja Espoon välinen raja menee väärästä kohtaa.


YHTALI-tulos 1,2 ei ole vertailukelpoinen mihinkään muuhun tässä maassa tehtyyn YHTALI-laskelmaan. Kun YHTALI-laskelma tehdään samalla tavalla kuin kaikissa muissa selvityksissä tähän asti, kannattavuus jää reilusti alle yhden eli on 0,72 ja bussi on 0,63. (Lähde: Raide-YVA:n YHTALI-raportti.)

Julkaistuissa YHTALI:n H/K-arvoissa johdetaan harhaan siinäkin, että vastoin LVM:n ohjetta käytetään jäännösarvona 50 %. Tällä tavoin saadaan metrolle 1,2, kun oikealla 25 % jäännösarvolla H/K-luku on 1,15. Vastaavasti bussin luvut ovat 0,83 ja 0,77.

Vastaus siihen, miksi 29 Me:n "tuotto" muuttuu 7 Me:n rahalla maksettavaksi menoksi on yksinkertainen. YHTALI-laskelman hyödyt ovat rahaksi muutettua matkustusaikaa. Jos matkustajat maksaisivat säästämästään ajasta kaupungille veroa tai muuta maksua, säästyneestä ajasta olisi todellista hyötyä. Mutta näinhän ei tapahdu. Kuitenkin kaupunki maksaa metron rakentamisen ja liikennöinnin kulut oikealla rahalla.

Tämä ajan arvolla pelaaminen on tieteellisestikin hyvin kiistanalainen asia. Rumasti sanottuna ajan arvot ovat hihasta vetäistyjä ja ajan säästymisen hyöty kuvitelmaa. Periaatteessa ajan arvo on saatu kysymyällä kaupunkilaisilta, mitä maksaisitte, jos pääsisitte nopeammin. Vastaus ei kuitenkaan ole sama asia kuin jos se maksu pitäisi todellisuudessa pulittaa.

Jos laksetaan huviksi, että länsimetrolla tehtäisiin 25.000 edestakaista matkaa päivässä, jokaisen metroa käyttävän pitäisi maksaa aikasäästöstä 1160 euroa vuodessa "metroveroa", jotta tuo 29 miljoonan "säästö" näkyisi kaupunkien taloudessa. Hesarille vinkki: Kysykääpä seuraavassa gallupissa, moniko espoolainen haluaa länsimetron, jos siitä pitää maksaa 1160 euroa vuodessa joka on 97. Siis lipun hinnan lisäksi.

Tästä huolimatta ajan arvottamiselle on kuitenkin myös perusteita, ja siksi sitä käytetään. Mutta ajan säästymisestä lasketut eurot eivät ole samoja euroja kuin kustannusten maksamiseen käytety eurot, vaikka niille on annettu sama nimi jotta niitä voidaan verrata toisiinsa.

29 miljoonaa on siis kuviteltua rahaa, jota ei ole missään olemassa eikä mistään tule. 7 miljoonaa on todellista rahaa, joka veronmaksajilta tai joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä on kerättävä, jotta Espoo voi maksaa metroliikenteen kustannukset ja radan rakentamisen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tapiolassa, Matinkylässä ja Kivenlahdessa pysähtyvä metro sen sijaan tarjoaisi ihan yhtä hyvät yhteydet kaikkiin Etelä-Espoon aluekeskuksiin kuin Helsingin keskustaan (liityntäliikennettä käyttävillä yhteys omaan aluekeskukseen olisi jopa parempi kuin Helsinkiin). Juuri se on oleellinen tekijä, miksi minä kannatan metroa enemmän kuin parannettua bussijärjestelmää.


No miksi et sitten kannata TramWestiä enemmän kuin metroa, kun TramWest on halvempi kuin liityntämetro ja palvelee metroa paremmin Espoon aluekeskuksia?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Kokeillaanpa tätä galluppia täällä, kun HS ei sitä kuitenkaan tee.

Siis kysymys:
Kannatatko länsimeroa Raide-YVA:n mukaisesti Matinkylään rakennettuna, jos metron käyttäjänä maksat siitä 1160 euroa vuodessa joukkoliikenteen lipun lisäksi?

Antero

Korjaus: Hei miksi tässä ei tullutkaan missään vaiheessa sitä painiketta, jolla tehdään kysely?
MODEDIT/kuukanko: Äänestyksen voi lisätä vain uuden viestiketjun aloitusviestiin

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis kysymys:
> Kannatatko länsimeroa Raide-YVA:n mukaisesti Matinkylään rakennettuna, jos metron käyttäjänä maksat siitä 1160 euroa vuodessa joukkoliikenteen lipun lisäksi?


Jos kerran oli puhe 7 M€ vuosittaisten nettomenojen lisäyksestä Espoolle, niin se tekee per asukas 30 €/vuosi. Maksan mielelläni. No problem. 

Sellaiset laskennalliset yhteiskunnalliset hyödyt kuten nuo 29 M€/v  kerätään jos kerätään etupäässä metron varteen sijoittuvilta yrityksiltä niiden maksamien kiinteistö- ym verojen muodossa, jotka palauuvat sitten aikanaan yhteiskunnan  käyttöön, ilman että asukkaiden tarvitsee siitä olla huolissaan.  

Samankaltaista keinoa TramWest-työryhmäkin esittää yhtenä "rahoituskeinona", että kaupungin pitäisi periä korotettua "kaavoitusmaksua" pikaraitiotien varrelle sijoittuvilta rakentajilta ja yrityksiltä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> No miksi et sitten kannata TramWestiä enemmän kuin metroa


Koska nyt valitaan jostakin Raide-YVAssa käsitellyistä vaihtoehdoista (tai sitten ei valita mitään, vaan jatketaan nykymallilla). Kuten aikaisemminkin kirjoitin, TramWestin kaltaisen järjestelmän toteutuminen edellyttäisi nyt menossa olevan päätöksentekoprosessin kaatamista ja selvitysrumban aloittamista kokonaan alusta. Jotta sillä seuraavallakaan kierroksella voitaisiin suunnitella järkevää pikaratikkavaihtoehtoa, pitäisi Helsingin asenteiden muuttua merkittävästi, eikä sellaista tapahdu ainakaan vuosiin vielä. Sillä välin Etelä-Espoota rakennetaan koko ajan entistä täydemmäksi. Siksi minä haluan, että nyt valitaan joku vaihtoehto, jotta jotakin myös tapahtuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos kerran oli puhe 7 M vuosittaisten nettomenojen lisäyksestä Espoolle, niin se tekee per asukas 30 /vuosi. Maksan mielelläni. No problem.


Minä maksaisin kernaasti 30 e/vuosi, jos pääsisin siten bussilla 98 keskustaan. Ja jos asuisin Länsiväylän käytävässä, maksaisin 30 e vuodessa siitä, että metroa ei rakennettaisi kulkemistani kiusaamaan. Tämä siitä huolimatta, että pidän raideliikenteestä ja matkustan siellä mieluummin kuin omalla autolla.




> Sellaiset laskennalliset yhteiskunnalliset hyödyt kuten nuo 29 M/v  kerätään jos kerätään etupäässä metron varteen sijoittuvilta yrityksiltä niiden maksamien kiinteistö- ym verojen muodossa, jotka palauuvat sitten aikanaan yhteiskunnan  käyttöön, ilman että asukkaiden tarvitsee siitä olla huolissaan.


Ei vaan taida kertyä tuollaista rahaa metroasemien ympäristöstä, ei edes tuota 7 miljoonaa. Espoo ei omista niitä maita.

En ole noita laskenut länsimetron osalta, mutta kai metron kannattajat olisivat, jos sillä voisivat osoittaa, ettei asukkaiden tarvitse metroa maksaa. Yleisellä tasolla olen laskenut maankäytön arvoa suhteessa raideväylän hintaan, ja HKL-metron hintaista raidetta ei täkäläisellä rakentamistehokkuudella kustanneta. Sen sijaan TramWestin tapaisen kyllä kustantaa. Onhan se laskettu Helsingissäkin Kruunuvuorenrannan tapauksessa.

Varsinainen asia tämän 29 Me:n kanssa on kuitenkin se, että sillä luvulla perustellaan metron kannattavuutta. Luvun laskennan taustalla oleva teoria voitaisiin osoittaa paikkansa pitäväksi, jos metron käyttäjät maksaisivat siitä metrostaan tuon summan. Elleivät maksa, eivätkä edes lupaa maksaa, koko laskelma on väärä ja sen käyttäminen päätöksen perusteluina on valhetta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska nyt valitaan jostakin Raide-YVAssa käsitellyistä vaihtoehdoista (tai sitten ei valita mitään, vaan jatketaan nykymallilla).


Tämäpä se vasta perutelu onkin. Sosialismi on kuollut muualla, mutta ei Suomessa. Naureskelimme aikanaan sosialistimaiden vaaleille, joissa oli ehdokkaita yhtä paljon kuin valittavia.

Tiedän, että et sinä tätä asetelmaa ole määrännyt. Mutta tätähän olemme TramWestin kanssa juuri kritisoineet. Ja tämän saman asian vuoksi koko Raide-YVA:sta ei meinannut tulla yhtään mitään, koska alun perin Helsinki oli sitä mieltä, että HKL-metron vaihtoehtona saa tutkia vain HKL-metroa.

Mitä parhaan vaihtoehdon valinnan vapautta on sellainen, ettei saa valita?

Ainoa Raide-YVA:n hyöty ja merkitys on ollut se, että sen avulla on osoitettu, ettei länsimetro täytä mitään sille asetettuja odotuksia. Tärkein tulos on nimenomaan se, että pitää tehdä jotain muuta.




> Kuten aikaisemminkin kirjoitin, TramWestin kaltaisen järjestelmän toteutuminen edellyttäisi nyt menossa olevan päätöksentekoprosessin kaatamista ja selvitysrumban aloittamista kokonaan alusta.


Mikään ei sido Espoon valtuustoa haluamasta jotain muuta kuin YVA-metroja, vaikka metrointoilijat nyt yrittävät selittää, että on pakko valita metro. Aika ei ole ongelma, sillä ei ole mitään syytä, miksi nykytila ei voi jatkua jälleen seuraavat 10 vuotta. Senkin Raide-YVA osoitti. Parempi olla viisas 10 vuoden kuluttua kuin tyhmä nyt.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei vaan taida kertyä tuollaista rahaa metroasemien ympäristöstä, ei edes tuota 7 miljoonaa. Espoo ei omista niitä maita.


En minä väittänytkään, että Espoo voisi rahastaa maan myynnillä, enkä ole väittänyt että metrosta ei tarvitse maksaa. Metrossa on se vika että se rakennetaan jo valmiiksi maan alle, toisin kuin kehäykkönen tai länsiväylä jotka ovat maanpäällisiä, mutta joita tunneloimalla voidaan rahastaa maan myynnillä. Mutta jos eivät huippukalliit kämpät kehäykkösen päältä mene kaupaksi, niin mitä sitten tehdään? Eli siinä olen samaa mieltä että on ihan oikein että kerrotaan niin että tyhmäkin ymmärtää mitkä saatavat ovat epämääräisiä ja mitkä eivät. Mutta raportti osoitti metrolle joka tapauksessa korkeamman hyöty-kustannussuhteen kuin busseille. 

Seuraavassa pari esimerkkiä jotka myös tukevat mun näkemyksiäni: 

Kävin eilen lainaamassa kirjastossa mielenkiintoisia liikenne-aihetta käsitteleviä ja sivuavia kirjoja. Yksi käsittelee joukkoliikennettä akateemisella tasolla, ilmeisesti tarkoitettu oppikirjaksi TKK:lle ja sen laatijoina alan proffia ja asiantuntijoita. Se on vuodelta 1999 eli hieman vanhentunut, mutta siinä on mielenkiintoisaa luettavaa länsiväylän varren, Martsarin radan ja itämetron varren kaupunkirakenteiden eroista ja niiden hyödyistä ja haitoista. Sulla on se varmaan omassa kirjahyllyssäsi. Kirjan nimi taisi olla pelkästään "Joukkoliikenne". Oletko samaa mieltä kirjan vapaasti lainaamiani väitteen kanssa että "bussijoukkoliikenteen varassa toimivassa kaupunkirakenteessa palvelut ovat harvemmassa, etäisyydet kasvavat ja kunnallistekniikan rakentaminen ja ylläpito tulee kalliimmaksi verrattuna raideliikenteen varassa toimivaan"? Näistä asioista oli kerätty siis faktatietoa pk-seudun kolmelta eri tutkitulta alueelta. 

Toinen lainaamani kirja käsitteli Tukholman historiaa 1600-luvulta 1900-luvun alkuun. Siinä on oma luku joka käsittelee liikennettä. Siinä kerrotaan millaisia synnytystuskia oli saada aikaan rautatie kaupungin pohjois- ja eteläosien välille, Mälarjärven salmen yli. 1860-luvun alussahan Tukholmassa rautatiet päättyivät kahdelle erilliselle pääteasemalle pohjoiselle ja eteläiselle, ja yhdysrataa ei ollut. Sellaista eivät monet pitäneet tarpeellisenakaan koska "eihän kenenkään tarvitse matkustaa kaupungin eteläpuolelta pohjoispuolelle". Ei maalaisten jotka tulevat Tukholmaan asioimaan sen enempää kuin kaupunkilaisten itsekään. Onneksi rautatien pääsuunnittelija insinööri Nils Ericsson pysyi kovana ja saikin kunkun ym myötävaikutuksella aikaiseksi että Tukholmaan tuli kaupunginosat yhdistävä yhdysrata ja nykyisin "Centralenina" tunnetun keskusaseman aikaiseksi. Tukholmalaisten kellokkaiden "ei tarvita" -ajatusmalli kuulostaa niin tutulta, mutta onneksi kävi toisin. 




> Tämäpä se vasta perutelu onkin. Sosialismi on kuollut muualla, mutta ei Suomessa. Naureskelimme aikanaan sosialistimaiden vaaleille, joissa oli ehdokkaita yhtä paljon kuin valittavia


Jottei ruvettaisi "maaotteluhengessä" liian vakavasti sättimään eri vaihtoehtoja niin otetaan väliin pieni kevennys. Seuraava kannanotto jonka on kirjoittanut nimim "Ehdoton auktoriteetti": http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/message....ssageID=729578
oli Hesarin keskustelufoorumissa. Kirjoittaja siis ei ole minä, mutta kannanotto kuuluu sarjaan hauskimpiin. Kannattaisiko hänet kutsua foorumiin mukaan keskustelemaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Junaemännät ovat halvempi ratkaisu, koska heitä tarvitaan yhtä monta kuin kuljettajiakin.


Vaunusta toiseen kulkevat junaemännät olisivat tervetullut ratkaisu. Kuten lähijunissa konduktöörit, junaemännät loisivat matkustajille turvallisuudentunnetta. Vartijoita tuskin tarvittaisiin enemmän kuin nyt, nykyäänkin heitä näkee usein. Eikö se olisi hyvä juttu, että matkustajat tuntisivat olonsa turvalliseksi?

----------


## Hape

Keskustelusta Espoon sisäisenstä liikenteestä tuli mieleen anekdootti:
'Mikä on Espoon liikenteellinen keskipiste?'
Vastaus:
'Helsingin linja-autosema.'

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Anekdootti Lipposen hallituksen ajoilta: mitä yhteistä on Espoolla ja Sateenkaarihallituksella? Kaikkea on, mutta keskusta puuttuu. (Muistaakseni Timo Harakan letkautus)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Naureskelimme aikanaan sosialistimaiden vaaleille, joissa oli ehdokkaita yhtä paljon kuin valittavia.


Näin sanoo henkilö, joka on muistaakseni syksystä 1985 lähtien johdonmukaisesti tarjonnut eräälle yhteysvälille tasan yhtä liikennemuotoa...  :Wink: 
Hankkikaapa kaikki yhden asian henkilöt syyskuun 25:tä varten teos "Miten kasvan hyväksi häviäjäksi" varmuuden vuoksi.  :Wink:  Omalta osaltani lupaan olla tyytyväinen mihin tahansa ratkaisuun, olipa se kuinka hyvä tai huono tahansa yhden asian kiihkoilijoiden kannalta. Moniruokaisien joukkoliikenneihmisten ei onneksi tarvitse kärsiä noista ongelmista... Toisaalta en myöskään ottanut sen ihmeempää stressiä viidennestä ydinvoimalasta tai EU-/EMU-ratkaisuista. Kaikki ratkaisut nyt vain eivät aina voi olla kaikille mieleen.

----------


## LVi

> otetaan väliin pieni kevennys. Seuraava kannanotto jonka on kirjoittanut nimim "Ehdoton auktoriteetti": http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/message....ssageID=729578
> oli Hesarin keskustelufoorumissa. Kirjoittaja siis ei ole minä, mutta kannanotto kuuluu sarjaan hauskimpiin.


 :Laughing:  

Voisi myös aprikoida, että jos Espoo hylkää länsimetron, alkaako Helsinki haluta Etelä-Espoota itselleen, jotta voi jatkaa metrolinjaa sinne.  :Wink:  

Onko muuten kenelläkään tietoa/arvauksia, miten metron hallinnointi ja liikennöinti tullaan järjestämään, mikäli länsimetro toteutuu? Siirtyykö metroliikenteen suunnittelu ja tilaus YTV:lle, ja kilpailutetaanko liikennöinti? Yhtiöitetäänkö HKL Metroliikenne? Entä tarvitaanko lisäkalustoa tai uusi varikko?

----------


## 339-DF

> Voisi myös aprikoida, että jos Espoo hylkää länsimetron, alkaako Helsinki haluta Etelä-Espoota itselleen, jotta voi jatkaa metrolinjaa sinne.


Kyllä se alkaa haluta. Ja tämä ei ole vitsi, vaan useiden espoolaisten luottamusmiesten suusta suoraan kuultua. Siksi Espoossa koetaankin tietyissä piireissä, että metro on nyt pakko valita sen huonoudesta huolimatta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hankkikaapa kaikki yhden asian henkilöt syyskuun 25:tä varten teos "Miten kasvan hyväksi häviäjäksi" varmuuden vuoksi.


Mä luulen, että sitä teosta ei tarvita vielä moneen vuoteen. Vaikka Espoo tekisi metropäätöksen 25.9. niin se ei suinkaan vielä tarkoita sitä, että sinne oikeasti tulisi metro. Kyllä espoolaiset pystyvät viivyttämään sitä ties millä syillä, ja saattaapa hyvinkin olla mahdollista, että aikanaan Helsinginkin kanta muuttuu, kun metrojäärät eläköityvät.

Mä hankin tuon kirjan sitten, kun rakennustyöt oikeasti alkavat.  :Wink:  Tai enpäs muuten hankikaan, koska en laske itseäni tuohon "yhden asian henkilöt" -kategoriaan. Kyllä metroa mun mielestä voisi hyvin laajentaa, mutta järkevämpään ilmansuuntaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin sanoo henkilö, joka on muistaakseni syksystä 1985 lähtien johdonmukaisesti tarjonnut eräälle yhteysvälille tasan yhtä liikennemuotoa...


Täytyyhän jonkun puolustaa sitä, jonka virkakoneisto jatkuvasti jyrää. :Icon Frown:  Eihän länsimetro tarvitse puolustajia, koska sen takana on jo virallinen yhden asian liike.

Tiedän kyllä, että minua sanotaan metron vastustajaksi. Kiistän sen kuitenkin jyrkästi, ja haukkujatkin unohtavat kaiken hyvän mitä olen julkisestikin HKL:n metrosta sanonut: Se on erittäin tehokkaasti hoidettu, operointi on taloudellista ja käyttöaste korkea. Teknisesti se on ollut edelläkävijä raideliikennetekniikassa. Metroksi se on selkeästi tasokkaampi kuin maailman metrot keskimäärin. Julkiset tilat ovat siistejä ja avaria, laituritasoille pääsee myös esteettömästi. Samoin laiturista junaan, mikä ei suinkaan ole itsestään selvää maailman metroissa.

Mutta jos puhun hyvää muusta raideliikenteestä, niin se tulkitaan aina metron haukkumiseksi. Sillä meidän maamme metrototalitarismissa vallitsee ikivanha aatteellinen tapa: Jos et ole meidän puolellamme, olet meitä vastaan.

Metrot ovat erinomaisia joukkoliikennevälineitä siellä, missä niitä tarvitaan. Minä vastustan sitä, että tälle seudulle, jonka väestötiheys ja maankäytön tehokkuus eivät edellytä HKL:n metron tapaista täysin eristettyä ja jäykällä ratageometrialla varustettua metroa, sitä ympätään väkisin. Ja kun todellisia syitä ja tarpeita ei ole, niin sitten valehdellaan. Valehdellaan sanomalla, ettei sellaista raideliikennettä ole, jota maailma on täynnä, ja valehdellaan sanomalla, että tarpeettoman kallis rakentaminen on tarpeellista. Vastutan myös valehtelemista, etenkin kun seurauksista pistetään maksamaan kaupunkilaiset sekä rahana että jokapäiväisen elämän muuttumisena entistä hankalammaksi.

Mitä jos ne metron kannattajat siirtyisivät puhumaan todellisista perusteista? En minä taistele kunnallista demokratiaa vastaan. Jos demokraattisesti tehdään päätöksiä, jotka minusta ovat tyhmiä, niin sen hyväksyn. Mutta nythän tähdätään siihen, että demokraattiset päättäjät luulevat tekevänsä viisaasti, koska perustelut ovat väärät.

Minähän en tietenkään tiedä länsimetron kannattajien todellisia motiiveja. Mutta ihan vain ajatusleikkinä voin esittää, että länsimetron rakentaminen voitaisiin perustella myös seuraavin perustein:

Me maanomistajat haluamme yhteiskunnan kustannuksella rakennettavan metron, koska metron asemien ympärillä olevien maiden arvo nousee ja haluamme rakentaa maat ja ansaita tästä arvonnoususta, jonka kaupunkilaiset maksavat.

Me rakennusliikkeet haluamme mieluummin 500 miljoonan metrourakan kuin 50 miljoonan bussitunneliurakan. Koska me ansaitsemme jokaisesta rakennusurakasta tietyn prosenttiosuuden, niin meidän voittomme ja osinkomme ovat 10 kertaa suuremmat metrourakasta.

Meidän puolueemme haluaa metron, koska äänestäjämme saavat töitä ja tuloja enemmän metrourakasta kuin 10 kertaa pienemmästä bussitunneliurakasta. Äänestäjämme ja muulla tavalla toimintaamme tukevat saavat myös muuta hyvää maan arvon nousun ja rakentamisen ohessa. Saamme lisää asukkaita, lisää äänestäjiä, lisää ostovoimaa ja lisää voittoja kaikesta kaupasta ja taloudellisesta aktiivisuudesta. Kun kulutusyhteiskunnan kulutus kiihtyy, äänestäjämme pitävät sitä hyvänä ja meidän ansionamme ja äänestävät meitä jälleen ja me saamme lisää valtaa.

Jospa siis tuo edellä oleva olisikin totta, niin jos valtuusto päättäisi, että Espoo haluaa länsimetron noista syistä ja on halukas maksamaan tuosta 7 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa lisää ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille tulee hidastusta ja hankaluutta matkustamiseensa, niin sitten OK. On sanottu rehellisesti, mistä on kyse. Ja päätetty rehellisesti, että näissä olosuhteissa me haluamme sen metron ja haluamme panna äänestäjämme sen maksamaan.

Jos siis noin olisi, en voisi muuta kuin todeta tyytyväisenä, että onneksi en asu Espoossa ja onneksi Helsinkiä ei ole liitetty Espooseen, niin en ainakaan joudu maksamaan tuosta kaikesta suoraan veroissani ja muiden palveluiden karsimisena. Niinhän saan jo tehdä nyt Helsinkiläisenä, kun täällä se metro on jo.  :Laughing:  

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

On pakko kehua Anteroa, sillä yllä oleva puheenvuoro on erittäin hyvä!  :Very Happy:  En tarkoita sitä, että ajattelisin kaikesta samalla tavalla, mutta Anteron teksti on hyvin perusteltu ja aidosti hänen omaan linjaansa tukeutuva! Varmasti saman linjan muutkin kannattajat (joita voidaan olettaa olevan olemassa ihan tämänkin ketjun kirjoittajien esittämien juttujen perusteella) - eivätkä vain kannattajat vaan ehkä "vastustajatkin" - pitävät mainitsemaani repliikkiä hienona. On vain niin, että näistä asioista ajatellaan eri tavoin ja sillä hyvä. Aivan kuten edellisessä kommentissani viittaamissani EU-asioissa, ydinvoimajutuissa sekä monissa muissa mielipiteitä jyrkästikin jakavissa kysmyksissä. Tästä on hyvä jatkaa. Kunpa meistä kukaan ei yrittäisi liikaa korostaa omia näkemyksiään ehdottomina totuuksina. Sinänsä on mielenkiintoinen kysymys, onko mitään absoluuttista totuutta edes olemassa... Musta on ehkä musta ja valkoinen on valkoinen, mutta kaikki muu taitaa olla suhteellisempaa, joku enemmän, joku toinen vähemmän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta ympäristölautakunnan esityslista ja HS:n maininta metro-sanasta ovat ristiriidassa.
> 
> Jos ymp-ltk on äänestyksen jälkeen hyväksynyt netissä olevan lausuntoesityksen, se ei ota kantaa kuin raide- ja bussiliikenteen välillä. Esityksessä ei ole sanaa metro sen enempää kuin sanaa pikaraitiotiekään.


Hyväksytyssä lausunnossa mainitaan kyllä maan alla kulkeva metro. Se lisättiin esitykseen, ja sen vuoksi siitä sitten äänestettiin. Vihreät olisivat halunneet hyväksyä esityksen ilman tuota lisäystä, ja jättivät sitten lisäyksen vuoksi eriävän mielipiteen. Sitähän HS ei tietenkään mainitse, eikä myöskään sitä, että metro lisättiin esitykseen kokouksessa.

Eriävä mielipide on sikäli kiintoisa, että siinä katsotaan lautakunnan ottaneen kantaa koko raideasiaan puutteellisten tietojen pohjalta, koska YVA:ssa ei tutkittu toimivaa pikaraitiotieverkostoa. Mielipiteessä on viittaus TramWestiin ja myös kovaa kritiikkiä YVA:aa kohtaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko muuten kenelläkään tietoa/arvauksia, miten metron hallinnointi ja liikennöinti tullaan järjestämään, mikäli länsimetro toteutuu? Siirtyykö metroliikenteen suunnittelu ja tilaus YTV:lle, ja kilpailutetaanko liikennöinti? Yhtiöitetäänkö HKL Metroliikenne? Entä tarvitaanko lisäkalustoa tai uusi varikko?


HKL-Metroliikenteen yhtiöittämiseen en ota kantaa. Käsittääkseni liikenne vääjäämättä tuossa tilanteessa jouduttaisiin kilpailuttamaan ja tilaajaorganisaationa toimisi YTV.
Ei nykyinen vaunukalusto millään riitä edes Matinkylään päättyvälle metroyhteydelle siinäkään tapauksessa, että vain joka toinen idästä tuleva juna jatkaisi rajan yli länteen. Varikkoasiasta voi olla jo useammanlaisia käsityksiä. Oma arvioni on, että länteen venytetty metro alkaisi jo edellyttää jonkinmoisia säilytys- ja huoltotiloja Espoonkin päässä. Pääkorjaamo voisi jatkaa edelleenkin nykyisellä paikallaan Roihupellossa Vartiokylän linja-autovarikon naapurissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä se alkaa haluta. Ja tämä ei ole vitsi, vaan useiden espoolaisten luottamusmiesten suusta suoraan kuultua. Siksi Espoossa koetaankin tietyissä piireissä, että metro on nyt pakko valita sen huonoudesta huolimatta.


Teki Espoo millaisen päätöksen tahansa, niin Helsingillä ei ole mitään teoreettisiakaan mahdollisuuksia esittää aluevaatimuksia Espooseen päin. Espoo on sentään kehittynyt 230000 asukkaan kaupungiksi ja on nopeiten kasvava kaupunki koko Suomessa, toisin kuin Sipoo. Espoossa saattaa toisaalta saattaa liian nurkkakuntaisen politikoinnin seurauksena yntyä asukkaiden kesken toivomuksia tiiviimmästä metropolihallinnosta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Teki Espoo millaisen päätöksen tahansa, niin Helsingillä ei ole mitään teoreettisiakaan mahdollisuuksia esittää aluevaatimuksia Espooseen päin. Espoo on sentään kehittynyt 230000 asukkaan kaupungiksi ja on nopeiten kasvava kaupunki koko Suomessa, toisin kuin Sipoo.


Espoon itsenäisyyden menettämisen uhasta oli puhe kuukausia ennen kuin Sipoosta vielä tiedettiin - ainakaan julkisuudessa - mitään. Olin itsekin aivan ymmälläni, mutta kun sama uhka mainittiin usealla taholla, niin pakko siihen oli suhtautua vakavasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon itsenäisyyden menettämisen uhasta oli puhe kuukausia ennen kuin Sipoosta vielä tiedettiin - ainakaan julkisuudessa - mitään. Olin itsekin aivan ymmälläni, mutta kun sama uhka mainittiin usealla taholla, niin pakko siihen oli suhtautua vakavasti.


Vielä tämän vuoden alussa valtiovalta uhkasi pakkoyhteistyöllä, jos pk-seudun kunnat eivät suostuisi vapaaehtoiseen yhteistyöhön mitä mm liikenteeseen ja kaavoitukseen tulee, ja sellaiseen ollaan sittemmin suostuttu. 

Ainahan yhteistyösopimuksia voi sanoa irti, mutta pitää silloin olla erittäin hyvät perustelut ja kannettava itse seuraukset. 

t. Rainer

----------


## LVi

> Ei nykyinen vaunukalusto millään riitä edes Matinkylään päättyvälle metroyhteydelle siinäkään tapauksessa, että vain joka toinen idästä tuleva juna jatkaisi rajan yli länteen.


Mielenkiinnolla jo odotan, millaista lisäkalustoa hankitaan!

----------


## Murzu

Ensin kysyn, että tietääkö joku miten TramWest yleensä edes sopisi talvikaudelle. Jos pysäkkiväli on lyhyt, niin ehtiikö kiihtyä samaan tapaan kuin raskaampi metro? Siis talvella kun kitka on pienempi, tai lehtikeleillä syksyllä? Muualla euroopassa kun ei oikein ole talvea. Raskas kalusto kyllä toimii samaan tapaan vuodenajasta riippumatta, toki hyytymisiä alkaa tapahtua yms kun pakkanen nousee -20 asteeseen ja yli. 

Mielipide on se, että rakentakaa jo se metro espooseen, vaikka edes matinkylään saakka.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ensin kysyn, että tietääkö joku miten TramWest yleensä edes sopisi talvikaudelle.


Kun Helsingissä on talvi, niin ratikathan täällä kulkevat normaalisti, mutta lähijunat hyytyvät. Joka talvi. Milloin siellä on ovet jässä, milloin vaihteet jumissa kun pyryttää.

Raitiovaunuliikenne kulkee häiriöittä vielä 35 asteen pakkasessa. Vaihteissa on sähkölämmitys jne. Itse asiassa talviliukkaat ovat ratikalle huomattavasti pienempi ongelma kuin kumipyörille.

----------


## 339-DF

Olavi Louko esittää odotetustu Espoon kh:lle metroa länsisuunnan liikennevaihtoehdoksi. "Ehtoihin on kirjattu muun muassa, että valtio osallistuu metrojärjestelmän rakentamiseen vähintään samalla summalla kuin muihinkin seudullisiin liikennehankkeisiin." Näin sanoo HS. Tuohan tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, ettei sinne mitään metroa tule. Aika yllättävä vaatimus metronkannattajalta, vaikka tietysti espoolaisten näkökulmasta täysin kohtuullinen.

Valtio saattaa maksaa 30%. Paljonkos valtio maksaa tiehankkeista? Eikös se ole lähemmäs 100%? Ja kehäradasta lie 70% jos muistan oikein.

Nyt lieneekin sitten kyse enää siitä, että odotellaan, kuinka monta vuotta tai vuosikymmentä menee siihen, että Espoo luopuu tuosta reunaehdosta. Jos menee pitkä aika, niin sitten kaikki tutkitaan taas kerran alusta asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raitiovaunuliikenne kulkee häiriöittä vielä 35 asteen pakkasessa. Vaihteissa on sähkölämmitys jne. Itse asiassa talviliukkaat ovat ratikalle huomattavasti pienempi ongelma kuin kumipyörille.


Niin, metrohan ei toimi pahoilla keleillä, koska silloin ei toimi katuliikenne eli bussit, joka on olennainen osa HKL:n metroa. Oikeat metrothan toimivat suurissa kaupungeissa niin, että niillä pääsee perille asti.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olavi Louko esitt&#228;&#228; odotetustu Espoon kh:lle metroa l&#228;nsisuunnan liikennevaihtoehdoksi. "Ehtoihin on kirjattu muun muassa, ett&#228; valtio osallistuu metroj&#228;rjestelm&#228;n rakentamiseen v&#228;hint&#228;&#228;n samalla summalla kuin muihinkin seudullisiin liikennehankkeisiin." N&#228;in sanoo HS. Tuohan tarkoittaa k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; sit&#228;, ettei sinne mit&#228;&#228;n metroa tule. Aika yll&#228;tt&#228;v&#228; vaatimus metronkannattajalta, vaikka tietysti espoolaisten n&#228;k&#246;kulmasta t&#228;ysin kohtuullinen.
> Valtio saattaa maksaa 30%. Paljonkos valtio maksaa tiehankkeista? Eik&#246;s se ole l&#228;hemm&#228;s 100%? Ja keh&#228;radasta lie 70% jos muistan oikein.


T&#228;t&#228; asiaa k&#228;siteltiin Uudenmaan Uutisissa TV2:ssa 25.8.2006. Loukolle riitt&#228;&#228; 30% valtion osuutena (minimi) ja valtionkin edustaja oli lupaamassa samansuuruista 30%:n osuutta mm. verraten siihen, ett&#228; vastaavalla tavoin Vuosaaren radan perustamiseen my&#246;nnettiin valtion tukea. 339-DF:n huoli on n&#228;in ollen turha. Tuorein uutisl&#228;hetys. 


> Nyt lieneekin sitten kyse en&#228;&#228; siit&#228;, ett&#228; odotellaan, kuinka monta vuotta tai vuosikymment&#228; menee siihen, ett&#228; Espoo luopuu tuosta reunaehdosta.


Uutisista ehk&#228; nyt kuuntelit (linkki johtanee aina toistaiseksi tuoreimpaan l&#228;hetykseen), ett&#228; rakentaminen voi alkaa t&#228;ll&#228; vuosikymmenell&#228; ja ensimm&#228;iset junat voisivat n&#228;in ollen liikkua Espoon puolella ensi vuosikymmenen alkupuolella.
EDIT: Pient&#228; t&#228;smennyst&#228; ja siistimist&#228;. Rv

----------


## 339-DF

Eli kirjoittaako HS taas kerran puutaheinää? No eipä yllätä sinänsä. Kyllä Helsinki tarvitsisi toisen sanomalehden.

----------


## kemkim

T&#228;n&#228; iltana sitten on Espoon valtuuston vuoro hyv&#228;ksy&#228; l&#228;nsimetro. Hyv&#228;ksyminen n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; hyvin todenn&#228;k&#246;iselt&#228; Hesarin tietoihin perustuen. Jotta kaupunginhallitus hyv&#228;ksyy metron jatkamisen Ruoholahdesta Matinkyl&#228;&#228;n ja my&#246;hemmin Kivenlahteen, se edellytt&#228;&#228; kaupunkiradan jatkoa Lepp&#228;vaarasta v&#228;hint&#228;&#228;n Espoon keskukseen, Jokeri-linjan muuttamista raiteille sek&#228; tiehankkeista Keh&#228; I:n parantamista ja Keh&#228; II:n jatkamista H&#228;meenlinnanv&#228;yl&#228;lle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tänä iltana sitten on Espoon valtuuston vuoro hyväksyä länsimetro.


Kaupunginhallituksen siis. Valtuusto sanoo viimeisen sanan ja sinne asia tulee vajaan kuukauden kuluttua.

----------


## vristo

Eli t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n alkoi sitten l&#228;nsimetron ratkaisun loppurutistus ja itse toivon, ett&#228; saadaan positiivinen ratkaisu ensikuun 25. p&#228;iv&#228;. Eli toivottavsti p&#228;&#228;semme jo ensi vuosikymmenen alkupuoliskolla k&#228;yttam&#228;&#228;n sujuvaa joukkoliikennev&#228;linett&#228; mm. Lauttasaaresta Helsingin keskustaan ja toisaalta l&#228;nteen eli Espooseen pain. Lycka till, sano!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olemme TramWest - työryhmässä havainneet, että länsimetron yhteiskuntataloudellisia laskelmia on vääristelty metron eduksi.

Tarkempi raportti

Tiivistelmä:

Länsimetron yhteiskuntataloudellinen hyöty/kustannussuhde on saatu arvoon 1,15 peukaloimalla laskelmia. Laskelmiin on lisätty palvelutasohyöty, jonka vuosittainen arvo on 12,4 miljoonaa euroa. Tällaista tekijää ei ole käytetty missään muussa hankearvioinnissa.

Palvelutasohyödystä merkittävä osa on suorabussisakkoa suorista bussiyhteyksistä, 0,28   0,56  matkaa kohden verrattuna syöttöbussiliikenteeseen. Ilman keinotekoista palvelutasohyötyä länsimetron hyöty/kustannussuhde on 0,72 eli metro on selvästi kannattamaton. Tämä arvo on vertailukelpoinen kaikkien muiden hankkeiden hyöty/kustannussuhteeseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Palvelutasohyödystä merkittävä osa on suorabussisakkoa suorista bussiyhteyksistä, 0,28   0,56  matkaa kohden verrattuna syöttöbussiliikenteeseen. Ilman keinotekoista palvelutasohyötyä länsimetron hyöty/kustannussuhde on 0,72 eli metro on selvästi kannattamaton. Tämä arvo on vertailukelpoinen kaikkien muiden hankkeiden hyöty/kustannussuhteeseen.


Ehkä niissä laskelmissa oli liioiteltu hieman länsimetron palvalutasohyötyä. 0.50 cnt on sentään kolme vanhaa markkaa. 

Mutta siihen toiseen asiaan mikä minua askarruttaa. Mistä johtuu että bussivaihtoehdonkin, siis se että ei tehdä yhtään mitään, hyöty/kustannussuhde on 0.77 konsulttien raportin mukaan, ja teidän mukaan 0.63? Siis sen että ei tehdä mitään, hyöty/kustannussuhde on alle 1? Tarkoittaako se sitä että bussiliikenne on lopetettava ja pistettävä kaikki kulkemaan omilla autoilla vai mitä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mistä johtuu että bussivaihtoehdonkin, siis se että ei tehdä yhtään mitään, hyöty/kustannussuhde on 0.77 konsulttien raportin mukaan, ja teidän mukaan 0.63? Siis sen että ei tehdä mitään, hyöty/kustannussuhde on alle 1? Tarkoittaako se sitä että bussiliikenne on lopetettava ja pistettävä kaikki kulkemaan omilla autoilla vai mitä?


Muuta kommenttia:
- Kaikki sivullamme esiintyvät hyöty/kustannussuhteet ovat konsulttien raportista. Alemmat luvut ovat vain niitä, joissa ei ole huomioitu "palvelutasohyötyä". Hyvä kun ne on esitetty raportissa.
- Bussi - vaihtoehto ei ole nollavaihtoehto, vaan se vaihtoehto, jossa tehdään varsin isoja väyläinvestointeja, mm. Porkkalankadun tunneli linja-autoille.
- Hyöty / kustannussuhde on vain investointia, ei koko joukkoliikennettä koskeva.
- Nykyisin käytettävä yhteiskuntataloudellinen laskelma on itsessään joukkoliikennehankkeiden kannalta ongelmallinen. Nyt laskelmaa vain on yritetty peukaloida tavalla, joka ei ole hyväksyttävissä eli on lisätty arvoja, jotka eivät perustu mihinkään.
- Pisara, Kehärata ja Tampereen pikaraitiotie on tällä laskentatavalla todettu kannattaviksi eli niiden hyödyt ovat suuremmat kuin Länsimetron.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> - Nykyisin käytettävä yhteiskuntataloudellinen laskelma on itsessään joukkoliikennehankkeiden kannalta ongelmallinen. Nyt laskelmaa vain on yritetty peukaloida tavalla, joka ei ole hyväksyttävissä eli on lisätty arvoja, jotka eivät perustu mihinkään.


Käytännössähän tällainen laskelma antaa vain aseet autoilun asiaa ajavien käteen. 

Tällaisten raporttien ongelma on se, että asiat on esitetty niin monimutkaisella tavalla ei niitä maallikko pysty tulkitsemaan, tai tarkistamaan että pitääkö paikkansa. 

Useimpien mielestä on kuitenkin tärkein se kustannusvertailu jossa viivan allla lukee mitä mikäkin maksaa. 

Sen jälkeen voidaan tehdä erikseen vertailuja jossa lasketaan jotain tiettyä hyötyä rahassa, tai käytetään jotain muuta mittaria matka-aikojen eroille tms ominaisuuksille, asianmukaisine selityksineen. Näiden hyötyjen hintoja siis ei pidä laskea sokeasti yhteen kuten konsultit olivat vissiin tehneet vaan esittää ne erikseen. 

Näin voidaan vertailla mikä on hyöty kun tiedetään kustannus, ja vähennetään siitä matka-aikojen lyhenemisen hyöty, mutta ei mitään muuta. Ja vastaavasti kustannus - jonkun muun ominaisuuden hyöty. 

Vaikuttaa myös siltä että miten vaihtoehtojen ominaisuuksia mitataan tai lasketaan hyötyjen arvo, ei vallitse ihan yksimielisyyttä. 

Jonkun mielestähän se, että pääsee jostain jonnekin nopeasti, on tietyn hinnan arvoista kun taas jonkun toisen mielestä se että hyöty on suurin mitä vähemmän muutoksia ympäristöön kohdistetaan. Jonkun mielestä taas tonttimaan arvon nousu on pelkästään hyvä asia, jonkun toisen mielestä huono. On siis mahdotonta laskea "kokonaishinta" kaikille ominaisuuksille, tai sitten niistä pitää vallita täysi yksimielisyys. 

Veikkaan että maailmalla esiintyy hirveän paljon erilaisia joukkoliikenne- ja muita suuria yhteskunnalisia hankkeita puoltavia ja vastustavia raportteja, joissa näitä osatekijöitä viilaamalla on saatu ne kannattaviksi tai kannattamattomiksi, vähän raportin tilaajasta riippuen. 

Miten muuten Tampereen pikaraitiotie, pisara ja kehärata on saatu ykkösviivan paremmalle puolelle? Miksi näitä hankkeita ei ole käynnistetty, eivätkä taida käynnistyäkään hirveän pitkään aikaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miten muuten Tampereen pikaraitiotie, pisara ja kehärata on saatu ykkösviivan paremmalle puolelle?


Kaikkien näiden hankkeiden hyöty perustuu kolmeen asiaan:
- Hankkeet nopeuttavat suuren määrän ihmisiä matkoja, kun kävelyetäisyydellä palveleva nopea joukkoliikenne tuodaan lähelle ihmisiä joilla ei ole nopeita yhteyksiä (Tampere ja Kehärata) tai nopean joukkoliikenteen asemat tuodaan lähemmäs määränpäitä (Pisara)
- Hankkeet vähentävät autoliikennettä ruuhkaisilla väylillä, josta seuraa suuria autoliikenteen säästöjä.
- Koska hankkeille ei tarvita mittavaa syöttöbussiliikennettä, niistä saatavat liikennöintisäästöt ovat suuria.

Länsimetrossa ei toteudu näistä ehdoista mikään.




> Miksi näitä hankkeita ei ole käynnistetty, eivätkä taida käynnistyäkään hirveän pitkään aikaan?


Siksi, että halutaan eteenpäin kalliimpia ja niitä vähemmän hyötyjä tuottavia hankkeita:
- Länsimetro
- Töölön metro
- Keskustatunneli

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetrossa ei toteudu näistä ehdoista mikään.


Minun näkemykseni mukaan toteutuu ainakin nämä: 
1) nopean joukkoliikenteen asemat tuodaan lähemmäs määränpäitä. Pelkän Kampin ja Ruoholahden) sjaan mahdollisuus jäädä pois 6:lla asemalla kantakaupungissa (7 Kalasatama mukaanlukien),  kaikista Espoon omista ja itä-Helsingin asemista puhumattakaan
2) Autoilu ja ruuhkat kehäykkösellä vähenevät, koska metron ansiosta joukkoliikenne tulee kilpailukykyisemmäksi autoihin verrattuna itä-Helsingistä ja pääradan varrelta etelä-Espoon työpaikka-alueille suuntautuvilla matkoilla

Sitä en osaa laskea, nostavatko nämä hyödyt länsimetron ykkösen viivan yli. 

Jos haluaa olla jälkiviisas, ja saada aikaan investointi jonka yhteiskunnallinen hyöty hipoo kakkosta, niin kannattaisi koko nykyinen metro purkaa, ja asfaltoida metrotunnelit, niin että metrosta tulee "bussien keskustatunneli" jolla voi matkustaa niin itään kuin länteen, ilman bussin vaihtoa. Mutta eikö bussien pakokaasuista tule ongelmia tunnelissa? Lainatakseni metrovastustajien yleisintä argumenttia: _"Bussitekniikkahan kehittyy, pian saadaan busseja jotka kulkevat biodieselillä ja joiden katalysaattorit puhdistavat kaikki pakokaasut"_  :Smile: 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Mutta kun Raide-YVAn mukaan (joka siis yrittää ilmeisesti kaikin keinoin puffata metroa) noin ei käy. Autoilu ei vähene.

Se, että Etelä-Espoosta saadaan vaihdoton yhteys Itä-Helsinkiin, voi olla ihan kiva bonus muttei kuitenkaan perustelu, sillä oikeasti hyöty on minimaalinen koska suoraa yhteystarvetta näiden alueiden välillä ei juuri ole. Se on todettu YVAssakin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sitä en osaa laskea, nostavatko nämä hyödyt länsimetron ykkösen viivan yli.


Tämä vaikutus on jo laskettu. Sehän sisältyy jo tehtyihin laskelmiin matka-aikasäästöinä ja metron matkustajamäärinä.

Kun näin tehdyn laskelman tulos oli 0,72, päätettiin lisätä tämä "palvelutasotekijä".

Yksi asia jota ei kommentissamme tuotu esille. "Palvelutasotekijä" lisättiin laskelmiin vasta ensimmäisten metroesittelyjen jälkeen. Ensimmäisissä talvella esitellyissä laskelmissa tulos oli 0,72.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta kun Raide-YVAn mukaan (joka siis yrittää ilmeisesti kaikin keinoin puffata metroa) noin ei käy. Autoilu ei vähene.
> 
> Se, että Etelä-Espoosta saadaan vaihdoton yhteys Itä-Helsinkiin, voi olla ihan kiva bonus muttei kuitenkaan perustelu, sillä oikeasti hyöty on minimaalinen koska suoraa yhteystarvetta näiden alueiden välillä ei juuri ole. Se on todettu YVAssakin.


Monet metrokriittiset lyövät YVA:an lyttyyn kaikilta osin, mutta tästä yksityiskohdasta ollaan sitten jostain syystä yksimielisiä. Matkustustarvetta joukkoliikenteellä itä-Helsingistä tai pääradan varrelta etelä-Espooseen ei siis ole, tai on mitättömän vähäistä. Haluan kuulla tuon uudestaan teiltä sitten kun bensan litrahinta on nykyrahassa 2,5 . Tai  sitten kun Otaniemen/Keilaniemen seutu on pyykattu täyteen konttoreita, ja vastaavasti pääradan varsi ja Länsi-Sipoo täyteen asuntoja, ja ihmisten pitäisi päästä jollain tavalla liikkumaan näiden välillä. 




> Tämä vaikutus on jo laskettu. Sehän sisältyy jo tehtyihin laskelmiin matka-aikasäästöinä ja metron matkustajamäärinä.


Juuri siinä se ongelma on. Laskelmat, joissa vain minuutit ratkaisevat on tehty autoliikenteen säännöillä. Ihmisten omien kulkutapojen muutokset esim jos vaihtaa autosta joukkoliikenteeseen ei hyödytä yhteiskuntaa mitenkään, koska autoilu on vain yksilölle kallista, yhteiskunnalle ei niinkään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Monet metrokriittiset lyövät YVA:an lyttyyn kaikilta osin, mutta tästä yksityiskohdasta ollaan sitten jostain syystä yksimielisiä


Ei tässä koko Raide-YVA:a olla lyttyyn lyötykään. On turha olettaa, että kritiikki tarkoittaa kaiken lyttyyn lyömistä.

Raide-YVA:ssa seuraavast asiat on tehty varsin oikein:
- Liikennöinti- ja investointikustannukset on arvioitu varsin tarkoin
- Vaihtoehtojen liikennemallinnukset on tehty käytettävissä olevilla malleilla varsin huolellisesti.
- Metrovaihtoehto on suunniteltu huolella ja oikein.

Raide-YVA:ssa seuraavat asiat on tehty rankasti väärin:
- "Pikaraitiotie" ja "Kombi" - vaihtoehdot on suunniteltu tarkoituksellisesti väärin, jotta ne menestyisivät huonosti.
- Yhteiskuntataloudellinen laskelma on tehty tarkoituksellisesti väärin, jotta metro saataisiin kannattavaksi.




> Laskelmat, joissa vain minuutit ratkaisevat on tehty autoliikenteen säännöillä. Ihmisten omien kulkutapojen muutokset esim jos vaihtaa autosta joukkoliikenteeseen ei hyödytä yhteiskuntaa mitenkään, koska autoilu on vain yksilölle kallista, yhteiskunnalle ei niinkään.


Tästä olemme varmasti samaa mieltä. Joukkoliikennehankkeiden arvioinnissa keskeinen perustelu tulisi olla siirtymä autoliikenteestä joukkoliikenteeseen.

Mutta: Länsimetro nyt tutkitussa muodossa ei johda eikä voi johtaa siirtymään autoliikenteestä joukkoliikenteeseen.

Tämä on myös RaideYVA:n tärkein tulos.

Tämä johtuu siitä yksinkertaisesta tosiasiasta, että pääosa Etelä-Espoon sekä asunnoista että työpaikoista on kauempana kuin kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista.

On moneen kertaan tutkimuksissa todettu, että raideliikenne lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä vain kävelyetäisyydellä asemista tai pysäkeistä. Syöttöliikenne alentaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä suhteellisesti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siksi, että halutaan eteenpäin kalliimpia ja niitä vähemmän hyötyjä tuottavia hankkeita:
> - Länsimetro
> - Töölön metro
> - Keskustatunneli


No ehkä niin voi olla Pisaran kohdalla, jota Töölön metro voi estää. Tampereen pikaratikkaa ja kehärataa yllä olevat hankkeet eivät kyllä estä mitenkään.

Tampereen pikaratikka on vielä jumissa paikallisessa väännössä siitä, kehitäänkö Tampereen seudulla autoväyliä vai joukkoliikennettä.

Kehärata on PLJ 2002:ssa sovittu pääkaupunkiseudun kiireellisimmäksi raideliikennehankkeeksi. Sen rakentamisen käynnistyminen on kiinni valtion rahoituksesta, kun taas Länsimetroa, Töölön metroa tai keskustatunnelia ei vielä edes voitaisi suunnitelmien puolesta rakentaa, vaikka rahat löytyisikin heti.

Valtion rahoituksen osalta taas oikea vastaus voisi olla: halutaan eteenpäin hankkeita, joissa on parempi hyöty/kustannussuhde. Näitä hankkeita ovat tyypillisesti tiehankkeet, erityisesti suurimmissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä johtuu siitä yksinkertaisesta tosiasiasta, että pääosa Etelä-Espoon sekä asunnoista että työpaikoista on kauempana kuin kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista.
> 
> On moneen kertaan tutkimuksissa todettu, että raideliikenne lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä vain kävelyetäisyydellä asemista tai pysäkeistä. Syöttöliikenne alentaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä suhteellisesti.


Jos oikein tarkkoja ollaan, niin kaikki länsimetron asemat Matinkylää ja Niittymaata lukuunotamatta ovat juuri työpaikkarakennusten  keskellä, ja alueiden työpaikat ovat korkeintaan 1 km kävelymatkan päässä. Asuntojen kohdalla taas on päinvastoin, ne sijaitsevat turhankin usein liiityntäbussimatkan päässä. Näin on varsinkin Matinkylässä ja Olarissa. 

Siksi ymmärrän miksi nimenomaan helsinkiläiset haluavat länsimetron, tietenkin päästääkseen Espooseen töihin, mutta espooaliset suhtautuvat siihen nihkeämmin. Heistä hyötyvät pääasiassa vain ne joiden määränpää Helsingissä on keskustan itäpuolella, tai asuvat itse metroaseman lähellä. 

Siksi tällaisia hankkeita pitäisi toteuttaa ylikunnallisina, jossa kustannuksiin osallitutaan yhteisestä potista, ei niin että vähiten hyötyvä maksaa eniten. 

Minun järjenkäytön mukaan päästäisiin optimiratkaisuun, jos Espoon kaupunginvaltuuusto päättäisi toistaiseksi metron rakentamisesta vain Tapiolaan asti, ja päätettäisiin myöhemmin jatkosuunnista, ja että silloin  vaihtoehtoina olisivat sekä metro, pikaraitiotie että kombi. Bussiliikennettä voitaisiin välivaiheessa jatkaa osasta etelä-Espoota Kamppiin asti, metro korvaisisi vain Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen päättyvät ja niiden keskustojen kautta kulkevat vuorot. 

Koska matkalippujen hinnoittelu menee jossain vaiheessa remonttiin, niin ehdotan myös että YTV hinnoitelisi myös eritasoiset kyydit erihintaisiksi. Esim nopeilla moottoritiebusseilla, jotka ajavat pysähtymättä moottoritietä pitkin ja palvelevat vain yhtä lähiötä, matkustamisesta pitäisi periä "pikavuoron lisämaksu" aivan kutan Matkahuoltokin perii valtakunnallisilla pikavuorobusseilla matkustamisesta. Silloin länsiväyläbusseilla tyytyväisinä matkustavat etelä-espoolaiset tajuaisivat että nykyisin heitä pidetään kuin kukkaa kämmenellä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Heistä hyötyvät pääasiassa vain ne joiden määränpää Helsingissä on keskustan itäpuolella, tai asuvat itse metroaseman lähellä.


Ja niille metroaseman lähellä asuville voi metron aiheuttama lisärakentaminen olla paha pettymys matkanteon ehkä helpottuessakin (vaikka se sitten tuomittaisiinkin itsekkääksi nimbyilyksi, ahneudeksi tai ennakkoluuloisuudeksi).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tampereen pikaratikkaa ja keh&#228;rataa yll&#228; olevat hankkeet eiv&#228;t kyll&#228; est&#228; mitenk&#228;&#228;n.


Voivat est&#228;&#228;, jos ne priorisoidaan rahoituksessa Tampereen ratikan ja keh&#228;radan ohi.




> Tampereen pikaratikka on viel&#228; jumissa paikallisessa v&#228;&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; siit&#228;, kehit&#228;&#228;nk&#246; Tampereen seudulla autov&#228;yli&#228; vai joukkoliikennett&#228;.


Yksi merkitt&#228;v&#228; syy sek&#228; Tampereen ett&#228; Turun pikaraitioteiden hitaaseen edistymiseen on se, ett&#228; ei uskota hankkeiden saavan merkitt&#228;v&#228;&#228; valtionrahoitusta. T&#228;h&#228;n vaikuttaa luonnollisesti se, millaisia hankkeita ylip&#228;&#228;t&#228;&#228;n maassa rahoitetaan.




> Valtion rahoituksen osalta taas oikea vastaus voisi olla: halutaan eteenp&#228;in hankkeita, joissa on parempi hy&#246;ty/kustannussuhde. N&#228;it&#228; hankkeita ovat tyypillisesti tiehankkeet, erityisesti suurimmissa kaupungeissa.


V&#228;h&#228;n oman ketjunsa aihe: Tiehankkeiden hy&#246;ty/kustannussuhde on eritt&#228;in kyseenalainen. T&#228;rkein hy&#246;ty laskelmissa ovat lyhemm&#228;t matka-ajat. Matka-ajat eiv&#228;t kuitenkaan todellisuudessa lyhene, kun todellinen "hy&#246;ty" tiehankkeista on yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautuminen sek&#228; uudet automarketit, jotka lis&#228;&#228;v&#228;t matkasuoritetta. N&#228;it&#228; asioita ei saa huomioida yhdyskuntataloudellisissa laskelmissa.

Joukkoliikennehankkeissa matka-aikas&#228;&#228;st&#246; on todellisempi asia kuin tiehankkeissa. Jos paikkaan X tehd&#228;&#228;n raiteet, joita pitkin matka nopeutu viisi minuuttia verrattuna bussiyhteyteen, niin todellakin paikan X asukkaat p&#228;&#228;sev&#228;t nopeammin.

L&#228;nsimetrossa vain aikatalous ei sy&#246;tt&#246;liikenteen takia ole kovin kohdallaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja niille metroaseman l&#228;hell&#228; asuville voi metron aiheuttama lis&#228;rakentaminen olla paha pettymys matkanteon ehk&#228; helpottuessakin (vaikka se sitten tuomittaisiinkin itsekk&#228;&#228;ksi nimbyilyksi, ahneudeksi tai ennakkoluuloisuudeksi).


T&#228;m&#228;n asukasmielipiteen voi j&#228;tt&#228;&#228; omaan arvoonsa. Nykyaikana ei tehd&#228; mit&#228;&#228;n 1970-luvun betonislummeja, vaan laadukasta kerrostalorakentamista ja jossain toisessa ketjussa tulikin ilmi, ett&#228; aluksi lis&#228;rakentamista vastustaneet eiv&#228;t valittaneet en&#228;&#228;, kun se oli toteutettu. T&#228;m&#228; osoittaa, ett&#228; asukkaat ovat v&#228;&#228;r&#228;ss&#228;. Sit&#228; paitsi, onko ihmisilt&#228; kysytty mielipidett&#228; siit&#228;, h&#228;iritseek&#246; uusien moottoriv&#228;ylien rakentaminen ja lis&#228;&#228;ntyv&#228;n liikenteen aiheuttama lis&#228;&#228;ntynyt melu ja liikenneturvallisuuden lasku heid&#228;n el&#228;m&#228;&#228;ns&#228;? Ei, koska pit&#228;&#228;h&#228;n liikenteen (=autoliikenteen) sujua, kukaan ei kyseenalaista t&#228;t&#228; v&#228;itt&#228;m&#228;&#228;.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämän asukasmielipiteen voi jättää omaan arvoonsa. Nykyaikana ei tehdä mitään 1970-luvun betonislummeja, vaan laadukasta kerrostalorakentamista ja jossain toisessa ketjussa tulikin ilmi, että aluksi lisärakentamista vastustaneet eivät valittaneet enää, kun se oli toteutettu.


Oiskohan käynyt niin, että valittajat muuttivat Nurmijärvelle omakotipellolle. Nyt niissä taloissa asuu väkeä, joka on ostanut ne nykyisessä ympäristössään. Kaikilla ei ehkä ollut mahdollisuuksia omakotitaloon, niiden on ollut pakko panna suu suppuun.  :Icon Frown:  




> Sitä paitsi, onko ihmisiltä kysytty mielipidettä siitä, häiritseekö uusien moottoriväylien rakentaminen ja lisääntyvän liikenteen aiheuttama lisääntynyt melu ja liikenneturvallisuuden lasku heidän elämäänsä? Ei, koska pitäähän liikenteen (=autoliikenteen) sujua, kukaan ei kyseenalaista tätä väittämää.


Olet tässä varmasti oikeassa. Kun ratikka täristää kerran 10 minuutissa, siitä nousee kauhea parku. Kun taksi nakuttaa yöllä juoppokyytiä portaan oven edessä tai ruuhkaliikenne jauhaa päivällä, niin se on osa kaupunkielämää. Koska sitä haittaahan aiheutetaan itsekin omalla autolla ja pämppäämisellä - kun silloin ei voi ajaa omaa autoa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Matkustustarvetta joukkoliikenteellä itä-Helsingistä tai pääradan varrelta etelä-Espooseen ei siis ole, tai on mitättömän vähäistä. Haluan kuulla tuon uudestaan teiltä sitten kun bensan litrahinta on nykyrahassa 2,5 .


Laskin jo 2003 autotonta keskustaa hahmotellessani, että KAIKKI H:gin niemelle tuleva henkilöliikenne on hoidettavissa 3:lla niemen kautta kulkevalla ratikkalinjalla. Määrä on 95.000 matkustajaa arkiaamuna ajalla 06-09.

Nykyään tuosta määrästä tulee niemelle 30.000 hlö:ä autoilla. Karkeasti laskien joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin ei tarvitse nousta kuin 50 %, niin yhtää autoa ei tarvita. Tätä varten ei tarvita metroa idässä eikä lännessä, sillä henkilöliikennevirrat eivät nouse niin suuriksi, ettei niitä hoidettaisi fiksummin ja halvemmalla ratikoilla.

Maksakoon siis bensa vaikka mitä. H:gillä on onneksi oma sähkölaitos, ja toivottavasti se pitääkin sen omana, niin ei tarvitse ostaa Liliukselta kiskurihintaista sähköä. Vaan ylijäämän voi myydä hyvällä hinnalla Liliuksen pilaamille markkinoille. (Siis markkinat on pilattu kuluttajan kannalta.)




> Tai sitten kun Otaniemen/Keilaniemen seutu on pyykattu täyteen konttoreita, ja vastaavasti pääradan varsi ja Länsi-Sipoo täyteen asuntoja, ja ihmisten pitäisi päästä jollain tavalla liikkumaan näiden välillä.


Ei huolta. Kysymys on maankäytön tehokkuudesta. Keskustasta nähdään, että vaatimatonkin raitioliikenne hoitaa sen liikenteen, jota Helsingin kerroskorkeus ja aluetehokkuus tuottavat. Ratikalta loppuu kapasiteetti kesken ehkä jossain siellä, missä kerroskorkeus ylittää 30. Tätä ei ole näköpiirissä. Mutta jos siihen joskus mennään, niin sittenhän on rahaakin kaivaa metroa. Ja tehdä myös pysäkit kävelyetäisyydelle, sillä metrostahan on hyötyä vain silloin, kun ihmisiä ei tarvitse jatkokuljettaa maan päällä.




> Juuri siinä se ongelma on. Laskelmat, joissa vain minuutit ratkaisevat on tehty autoliikenteen säännöillä. Ihmisten omien kulkutapojen muutokset esim jos vaihtaa autosta joukkoliikenteeseen ei hyödytä yhteiskuntaa mitenkään, koska autoilu on vain yksilölle kallista, yhteiskunnalle ei niinkään.


Aivan oikein. HK-laskenta on luotu sen vuoksi, että voitaisiin perustella moottoriteiden ja ylipäätään tiehankkeiden rakentaminen. Tämä on sanottu jopa LVM:n www-sivuillakin HK-suhdetta esiteltäessä. Ja todettu, ettei sitä pitäisi käyttää joukkoliikennehankkeisiin, koska ne ovat luonteeltaan erilaisia kuin tiehankkeet.

Mutta kun ketään ei ole kiinnostanut kehittää menetelmää joukkoliikennehankkeiden arviointiin, niin sitten niitä arvioidaan tiehankkeiden HK-menetelmällä. Sitä perustellaan tietenkin sillä, että siten saadaan samalla tavalla laskettuja lukuja, kun tiet ja joukkoliikenne käyttävät kerran samoja rahojakin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikennehankkeissa matka-aikasäästö on todellisempi asia kuin tiehankkeissa. Jos paikkaan X tehdään raiteet, joita pitkin matka nopeutu viisi minuuttia verrattuna bussiyhteyteen, niin todellakin paikan X asukkaat pääsevät nopeammin.
> 
> Länsimetrossa vain aikatalous ei syöttöliikenteen takia ole kovin kohdallaan.


Sensijaan että laskettaisiin matka-aikoja vain, pitäisi joukkoliikennematkoja pisteyttää hankaluuden mukaan esim näin:

1 piste tulee jokaiselta täydeltä 15 minuutilta joka matkustetaan samassa joukkoliikennevälineessä 
1 lisäpiste jokaiselta täydeltä 15 minuutilta samassa joukkoliikennevälineessä ilman istumapaikkaa
1 lisäpiste jokaiselta täydeltä 15 minuutilta samassa bussissa ilman istumapaikkaa 
1 lisäpiste jokaisesta vaihdosta joka kestää vähintään 3 minuuttia
1 lisäpiste jokaisesta vaihdosta jossa joudutaan juoksemaan niin että hengästyy
1 lisäpiste jokaisesta täydeltä 500 m kävellystä matkasta
1 lisäpiste jokaiselta täydeltä 10 minuutin odotukselta
1 lisäpiste jokaiselta täydeltä 10 minuutin odotukselta ulkotiloissa
1 lisäpiste jos vuoroväli on niin harva että matkaan ei voi lähteä suunnittelematta sitä etukäteen aikataulun avulla

Jos ajattelaan laajemmin, niin pääkaupunkiseudun bussipohjaisessa joukkoliikenteessä toteutuvat hyvin monen kohdalla jopa yli 10 pisteen työmatkat, vaikka etäisyys kilometreissä olisi vain 10-15. Autolla tällainen matkanteko kerää epäsuotuisissakin oloissa vain 3 pistettä. Mikä on se korkein piste-ero joukkoliikenteen ja auton välillä jolloin vielä "viitsitään" matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä. 3, 5 vai 8? Millaisin keinoin päästäisiin että edes puolella matkoista on enintään 5 haittapisteen ero autoihin verrattuna? 

Eivätkö ne konsultit yrittäneet rakentaa jotain tällaista tietokonemallia? Nämä minun pisteeni ovat kokonaan minun keksimiä ja täysin hihasta revittyjä, ja myönnän että ne ovat vähän raideliikennettä suosivia. Onko kansainvälisiä mittaustapoja? Onko niissä paikkakuntakohtaisia eroja esim ilmaston vuoksi? 

Ongelma tulee siitä että vaikka työmatkamatkustaja arvostaa tätä, niin joku vapaa-ajallaan matkustava arvostaa jotain toista. Myös matkustajan ikä, sukupuoli ja muut ominaisuudet vaikuttavat siihen mikä hankaloittaa eniten. Ja tietenkin rahakin ratkaisee. Joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä on suurkaupungissa huomattavasti, vaikka se ei päälle näy. 

Esim jos on lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkeellä ja pitää päästä bussilla kotiin keskustasta, saattaa odotus jäädä hyvin pitkäksi, jos joka bussi lähtöön on muitakin lastenvaunujenkanssa tunkeamassa, koska lastenvaunupaikokja on rajoitetusti. Miten tällainen haitta pisteytetään. Työmatkalaisille joilla ei ole lastenvaunuja, suora bussi on tietysti "mainio" mutta lastenavunujen kanssa kulkeva kaipaisi metroa tai junaa, jossa lastenvaunupaikat eivät ole niin kortilla. Yhteiskunta ei hyödy jos joku pääsee lastenvaunun kanssa kohtuuajassa kotiin koska nämä yksilöt oletettavasti eivät tee tuottavaa työtä. 

Sitten on päinvastaisia tapauksia, jotka pelkäävät jotain tiettyä joukkoliikennevälinettä järjestysongelmien ja huliganismin vuoksi, ja siksi eivät matkusta ollenkaan tai käyttävät hitaampia ja hankalempia välineitä kiertääkseen ongelman. 

Ja miten ne pisteytetään jotka kulkevat autolla tai polkupyörällä pysäkille/asemalle? Lasketaanko autolla kulkemisen haitat vertailuissa aina autojen suoritekilometrien mukaan? 

Kun näitä erilaisia tekijöitä aletaan tilastollisin keinoin ynnäämään niin voidaan päästä mielenkiintoisiin loputuloksiin, mutta täytyy muistaa että malli on aina malli. Onko jokin joukkoiliikenneratkaisu sitten onnistunut näyttää vasta se miten suosittu se oikeasti on. 

Esim länsiväylän suunnalla joukkoliikennematkustus ei vaikuta olevan kaikesta huolimatta niin suosittua kuin monella muulla Helsingin sisääntuloreitillä. Se on jäänyt mulle arvoitukseksi, vaikka "kultahammaskerroin" osittain selittää autoilun, mutta ei kaikkea. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> No ehkä niin voi olla Pisaran kohdalla, jota Töölön metro voi estää. Tampereen pikaratikkaa ja kehärataa yllä olevat hankkeet eivät kyllä estä mitenkään.


Ei välttämättä aivan näinkään. Kehäradan suurin este on rahoitus. Vantaalla ei ole millään maksaa hankkeesta seitsemääkymmentä prosenttia. Valtiolle on kuitenkin juuri nyt hyvin vaikeaa antaa yli 30% Kehäradan hinnasta koska Espoo alkaa heti vaatia vastaavaa osuutta Länsimetrolle. Sen takia on valtion edun mukaista yrittää saada Espoo ensin lupaamaan suurempi rahoitusosuus Länsimetrosta ja hyväksyä vasta sitten Kehärata.

Tampereella ja Turussa ongelmana tosiaan on se, että valtio on mm. Jokerin ja Espoon tapauksessa sanonut varsin suoraan, ettei rahaa tipu pikaratikoihin. YVA toki tehtiin, mutta jo sen kuluessa hallituksen suunnalta lupailtiin rahaa metroon, ei raideratkaisuun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sensijaan että laskettaisiin matka-aikoja vain, pitäisi joukkoliikennematkoja pisteyttää hankaluuden mukaan esim näin:


Olet aivan oikeilla jäljillä. Jotain tällaista pitäisi kehittää. Siksi olen ryhtynyt jatko-opiskelijaksi, koska haluan edes yrittää selvittää keinoja, joilla joukkoliikenteen "kannattavuus" voidaan osoittaa.

Perusteesini on siinä, että emme voi lopettaa joukkoliikennettä. Kun niin on, joukkoliikenteen on oltava kannattavaa jollain tavoin, mutta me emme vain osaa osoittaa sitä. Meillä ei ole sille laskutapaa tai mitään muutakaan mittaria.

Itse asiassa aion käyttää teitä kaikkia jossain vaiheessa syksyllä avuksi tässä asiassa kyselemällä, mitä asioita pidätte tärkeinä joukkoliikenteessä. Mutta palataan siihen sitten kun on sen aika.

Ihmisten arvostuksia on toki yritetty selvittää. Mutta se on tavattoman vaikeata. Esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, että kun kysyt ihmiseltä, mitä aiot tehdä jossain tilanteessa, saat jonkin vastauksen. Mutta kun se tilanne tulee, ihminen saattaakin tehdä toisin. Ei siksi, että olisi ollut ilkeä, vaan esim. siksi, että todellinen tilanne osoittautuukin erilaiseksi kuin kuviteltu.

Liikenne-ennusteet ja niissä käytetyt sakkokertoimet ja sakkominuutit (käveleminen on 1,5 kertaa niin kurjaa kuin istuminen eteenpäin kulkevassa vaunussa, vaihtaminen on yhtä kurjaa kuin 5 minuutin matka) ovat nykyisten liikenne-ennusteiden peruste. Mutta luotettavien ja käyttökelpoisten arvojen saaminen on tavattoman vaikeata. Ja laskenta numeroilla, jotka on keksitty ihmisten sanallisista vastauksista, on enenmmän kuin arpapeliä. Ja kuitenkin laskentaa tehdään ja tuloksia ilmoitetaan tuhannesosien tarkkuudella!

Käyttäytymistieteilijät ovat melkoisia tilastotieteilijöitä, mutta liikenne-ennusteiden lähtötietoja pidetään eksakteina, eikä ennustelaskenta tuota tuloksen epätarkkuustietoa. Ennustelaskenta tehdään muuttamalla mielikuvat ajan arvoiksi, vaikka kaikki asiat eivät ole yhteismitallisia. Eivätkä ehdottomia, vaan todellisessa tilanteessa valintaan vaikuttavat monet asiat toistensa kanssa ristiin.

Silti vain oletetaan, että kaikki on muutettavissa ajaksi ja ajan rahallisen arvon kautta rahaksi. Ja että ihmiset tekevät valintoja rationaalisti ajan tai rahan perusteella. "Laatutekijöitä", kuten ikävät ympäristöt, pelot, penkin pehmeys, istuinten määrä, noustavat portaat, aikatulujen täsmällisyys, vaihtojen yhteensopivuus, ilmastointi, tuulisuoja pysäkillä jne. kaikki ovat nykylaskennoissa huomioimattomia. Mitään tällaista kehitystä ei kannata ennusteiden perusteella tehdä, koska ne eivät vaikuta ennustelaskennan tulokseen. Itse asiassa ennsutelaskenta voi laskea vaikka 10 vaihtoa matkalle, jos matka-aika laskennallisesti siten lyhenee. No, tämä onneksi pystytään estämään yksinkertaisesti.

Mutta se on valitettava totuus, että ennustelaskenta tuottaa hyviä tuloksia silloin, kun ajonopeus kasvaa ja vuoroväli tihenee. Ne ovat käytännössä ainoat laatutekijät, jotka joukkoliikenteellä ovat. Käytännön kokemus kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen käytöstä ei tue tätä, vaan pikemminkin päin vastoin (olen siitä aiemmin jossain ketjussa kirjoitellut). Muut laatutekijät harvalla vuorovälillä ja "hitailla" yhteyksillä houkuttelevat enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä. Mutta kun ennustelaskentaan niitä asioita ei voi laittaa! Siksi Smith-Polvisessa suositeltiin metroa ja ratikoiden lopettamista, koska periaate oli jo silloin sama kuin nyt. Ja siksi sillä linjalla ollaan yhä - kun muutakaan ei ole.

Ehdotuksesi on aivan järkevä, ja pisteesikin kuvastanevat omia mieltymyksiäsi. Toki tästä on vielä matkaa siihen, miten noista saadaan tulokseksi matkustajamäärä. Mutta tuo voi olla paljon paremmin todellisuutta vastaava menetelmä kuin nykyinen, autolla ajamiseen käytettävään aikaan perustuva ennustelaskenta.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

Miten olisi nopea, raskas rautatie etelä-espooseen, a'la martinlaakson rata. 

Tikkurilan raiteet helsingissä voisi jatkaa sukeltamaan maan alle. Sieltä edelleen koko helsingin ali tunnelissa ruoholahteen asti, josta maanpäällisenä länsiväylän maastokäytävää mukaillen aina kivenlahteen asti. Asemia esim helsingin jälkeen ruoholahti, lauttasaari, westend, haukilahti, matinkylä, suomenoja, espoonlahti, kivenlahti. Tällä tavalla I-juna tikkurilasta voisi ajaa kivenlahteen ja takaisin, siis sitä väliä edestakaisin. Näin helsinki olisi vain yksi väliasemista, heiluriperiaatteella. Ja mikä parasta, etelä-espoo saisi oman rautatien. Syöttöliikenne olisi tietysti pakollista, mutta kyllä asemien kävelyetäisyydelläkin asuisi niin paljon väkeä että kannattaisi tottavie...

Ei metroa, vaan vr:n lähijuna... Laadukkaampi, mukavampi ja nopeampi.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Miten olisi nopea, raskas rautatie etelä-espooseen, a'la martinlaakson rata. 
> 
> Tikkurilan raiteet helsingissä voisi jatkaa sukeltamaan maan alle. Sieltä edelleen koko helsingin ali tunnelissa ruoholahteen asti, josta maanpäällisenä länsiväylän maastokäytävää mukaillen aina kivenlahteen asti.


Raide-YVA:n perusteella ongelmaksi muodostuisi päärautatieasema. Maa aseman alla on rakennettu täyteen maanalaisia tiloja, että sinne on hyvin vaikea suunnitella uutta tunnelia laitureineen ja portaineen. Toki onnistuu kun mennään riittävän syvälle, mutta silloin siirtymäajat maanpinnalta laiturille venähtävät.

Hmm... Jos ollaan ennakkoluulottomia, niin voisihan maanalaisen syvällä sijaitsevan laiturin varrelle ripotella pikahissejä, joilla siirtyminen sujuisi paljon nopeammin kuin nykyinen kävely asemalaiturilta metrolaiturille. Eikä hissejä tarvittaisi mahdottoman montaa, kun metrolta/metrolle vaihtajat voisivat käyttää metrolaiturin ja junatunnelin välisiä rullaportaita.

Oma ongelmansa on sitten, jos VR toimii operaattorina ja hinnoittelu on samaa luokkaa kuin nyt, vai olisiko se ongelma?

----------


## Resiina

Espoon kaupunginvaltuuston esitys
http://www.espoo.fi/asiakirja.asp?pa...intrakun_e.nsf

P&#228;&#228;t&#246;sehdotus
Lainaus
Ehdotus  

Valtuusto p&#228;&#228;tt&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; Espoon etel&#228;osien joukkoliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;n runkoratkaisuksi v&#228;lill&#228; Ruoholahti - Matinkyl&#228; valitaan kokonaan tunnelissa kulkeva metro edellytt&#228;en, ett&#228; seuraavat ehdot toteutuvat:

1
Valtio osallistuu j&#228;rjestelm&#228;n rakentamiseen v&#228;hint&#228;&#228;n samalla osuudella kuin muihinkin seudullisiin liikennehankkeisiin. Helsinki vastaa rakennuskustannuksista yhdess&#228; valtion kanssa omalla alueellaan.

2
Valtio osallistuu aikanaan my&#246;s raideliikenteen jatkamiseen Matinkyl&#228;st&#228; Kivenlahteen samalla osuudella.

3
Espoon alueella my&#246;hemminkin tapahtuvat raideliikenteen rakentamiset katsotaan seudullisiksi hankkeiksi, joihin valtio osallistuu v&#228;hint&#228;&#228;n samalla osuudella. Ratahankkeiden osalta kustannusjako on aikaisempien ratahankkeiden mukainen.

4
PLJ:ss&#228; ja aiesopimuksessa mainitut Espoon alueella sijaitsevat kaikki muut isot liikennehankkeet, kuten kaupunkiradan jatkaminen Espoon keskukseen, Keh&#228; I parantaminen ja Keh&#228; II:n jatke sek&#228; Matinkyl&#228; - Kivenlahti metron jatke ja JOKERI-rata toteutetaan mahdollisimman nopeasti sovitun mukaisesti.

5
Yleiskaavassa osoitetaan alueiden p&#228;&#228;k&#228;ytt&#246;tarkoituksen rajat rakennetun ja viheralueen kesken. Samoin yleiskaavassa osoitetaan alueiden jako liike- ja toimistorakentamisen ja asumisen kesken ja edelleen asumisen jakautuminen kerrostaloalueisiin ja muihin asuinalueisiin.

6
Radan, asemien ym. v&#228;ltt&#228;m&#228;tt&#246;mien rakenteiden rakentaminen toteutetaan perustettavan yhti&#246;n toimesta.

7
Vastuu liikenteen tilaamisesta annetaan YTV:lle. Liikenteen operointi ratkaistaan osana seudullista j&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228;.

8
Asemien laatutaso on korkea ja niist&#228; tehd&#228;&#228;n moderneja, viihtyisi&#228; ja turvallisia.

9
Nykyinen metrokalusto modernisoidaan ja kiirehdit&#228;&#228;n kaluston uusimista. Uuden kaluston hankinnassa painotetaan turvallisuutta, viihtyisyytt&#228; ja toimivuutta.

10
Helsingin aikaisempien metroinvestointien kuluja ei kohdenneta Espoon maksuosuuksiin

----------


## 339-DF

Kun tätä listaa taas kerran lukee, niin käy kyllä mielessä, että Espoossa todellista valtaa pitävät (siis muut kuin demarit) ovat kyllä toimineet fiksusti. Hyväksytään näennäisesti metro, mutta laaditaan sellaiset ehdot, jotka eivät toteudu. Ja käytännössä jatketaan busseilla, mikä nykytilanteessa paras ratkaisu onkin, vaikka myös kallis.

Tässähän Espoo vaatii samaa rahoitusosuutta valtiolta kuin mitä kehäradasta ja kaupunkiratojen raiteista (#1). Vaikka joku espoolainen virkamies väittäisikin, että #1 tarkoittaa 30% niin hänhän ei sitä päätä eikä tulkitse. Sitäpaitsi Espoo vaatii, että valtio maksaa osan myös Jokerista! (#3) Sen päivän kun näkis!

Lisäksi voitaneen tulkita, että #10 merkitsee sitä, että Espoo ei aio ottaa kontolleen mitään metron automatisoinnista tulevia investointikuluja. Ja tässä puhutaan nimenomaan investoinneista, liikennekustannusten alentumisesta saatavan hyödyn Espoo aikoo toki ottaa  :Smile:

----------


## Murzu

> Raide-YVA:n perusteella ongelmaksi muodostuisi päärautatieasema. Maa aseman alla on rakennettu täyteen maanalaisia tiloja, että sinne on hyvin vaikea suunnitella uutta tunnelia laitureineen ja portaineen. Toki onnistuu kun mennään riittävän syvälle, mutta silloin siirtymäajat maanpinnalta laiturille venähtävät.


Tuota sanotaan että kaksi vaihtoehtoa:
Nykyisen metroaseman alapuolella tuskin on enään mitään tunneleita. Eli muutaman metrin alemmas, kulku nykyisen metroaseman liukuportaita, josta edelleen siirtymä alemmalle tasolle. Ei todellakaan erillistä kulkua, vaan jatkoa metrotason alapuolelle, välittömään läheisyyteen. Sama juttu Ruoholahdessa, mutta viereen ja samansuuntaisesti. Eli kaksi maanalaista asemaa. Helsinki ja Ruoholahti.
Tai sitten asemalaituri nykyisessä paikassa, 1-3 raiteet Hesassa, siitä sitten tunneli tosisyvään ja ylös Ruohiksessa.

----------


## Murzu

Sanon nyt näin yleisesti, että metro on paras ratkaisu. Sen kuljetuskapasiteetti on suurempi kuin ratikan. Jos metro kulkee 5 minuutin välein, niin ratikoita pitäisi kulkea 30 sekunnin välein, jotta päästäisiin samaan kuljetuskapasiteettiin.

Toiseksi, metro on matkustusmukavampi. Ratikka nykii ja stoppailee enemmän, eikä istumapaikkaa löydy niin helposti kuin metrosta. Tosin lähijuna olisi kaikkein paras ja laadukkain vaihtoehto. Sinne voisi saada ne porvaritkin kyytiin, kun huomaisivat että juna hurauttaa autojonon ohitse. Psykologiaa, psykologiaa. Tyyliin oikorata, kyllä nyt lahdenväylällä ajavia v*tuttaa, kun junat porhaltavat tuhatta ja sataa ohi, oli vesisade tai pääkallokeli. 

Jos valitaan tramwest, niin okei saadaan enemmän pysäkkejä joka kolkkaan, mutta niitä ei käytä kuin autottomat, joilla ei ole muuta mahdollisuutta. Eli ne jotka käyttävät busseja nykyäänkin. 

Jos valitaan metro, niin saadaan osa autonkäyttäjistäkin jättämään peltilehmänsä pihaan, mutta osa voi säikähtää metrossa pesivistä spurguista.

Jos valittaisiin lähijuna, niin osa autonkäyttäjistä saataisiin käyttämään junaa, jopa kauluspaitahemmot. Junassa on turvallista matkustaa, sekä nopeaa...

----------


## Madmax

> Jos valitaan tramwest, niin okei saadaan enemmän pysäkkejä joka kolkkaan, mutta niitä ei käytä kuin autottomat, joilla ei ole muuta mahdollisuutta. Eli ne jotka käyttävät busseja nykyäänkin. 
> 
> Jos valitaan metro, niin saadaan osa autonkäyttäjistäkin jättämään peltilehmänsä pihaan, mutta osa voi säikähtää metrossa pesivistä spurguista.
> 
> Jos valittaisiin lähijuna, niin osa autonkäyttäjistä saataisiin käyttämään junaa, jopa kauluspaitahemmot. Junassa on turvallista matkustaa, sekä nopeaa...


Itse kauluspaitahemmona ja autonkäyttäjänä Espoosta en oikein allekirjoita tuota tekstiä eikä kovin moni työkavereistani. Metroon ei menisi juuri kukaan ja ainakin osa jotka nyt kulkevat bussilla vaihtaisivat takaisin omaan autoon metron tulon jälkeen kun tuo liityntäliikenne pidentää tietyiltä alueilta tuota matka aikaa aika reilusti. Se että kodin vierestä kulkisi esim tramwestin kaltainen pikaraitiotie varmaan lisäisi matkustusta eniten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sanon nyt näin yleisesti, että metro on paras ratkaisu. Sen kuljetuskapasiteetti on suurempi kuin ratikan. Jos metro kulkee 5 minuutin välein, niin ratikoita pitäisi kulkea 30 sekunnin välein, jotta päästäisiin samaan kuljetuskapasiteettiin.


Paitsi että sitä metron 5 min kapasiteettia ei tarvita, minkä vuoksi H:gissä onkin esitetty, että metrojunista tehtäisiin yhtä pieniä kuin raitiotiejunista ja niitä ajettaisiin sillä vuorovälillä, jonka olemme laskeneet TramWestille. Siksi ratikan ei tarvitse kulkea metron ylikapasiteettia vastaavalla vuorovälillä.




> Toiseksi, metro on matkustusmukavampi. Ratikka nykii ja stoppailee enemmän, eikä istumapaikkaa löydy niin helposti kuin metrosta.


Ilmeisesti sinulla ei ole kokemusta nykyaikaisesta raitioliikenteestä. Olen matkustanut monella metrolla, jossa kulku on huomattavasti nykivämpää, poukkoilevampaa ja meluisampaa kuin nykyaikaisella raitiotiellä.

Siksi toiseksi, metromatka on suurimmalla osalla aina metromatka + bussimatka, eli raideliikenteen laadusta pääsee nauttimaan vain osalla matkaa, ja lisäksi tulee muuta riesaa ja odottamista.

Sama koskee istumapaikkoja, sillä hyvin usein metrovaunussa on esim. 30 istumapaikkaa ja 160 seisomapaikkaa - koska kapasiteetti ei riitä muuten, ja yksi vaunu on 2-4 metriä lyhyempi kuin HKL:n vaunu. H:gin muovipenkkimetro on toinen juttu, koska sitä käytetään sellaisella kuormalla, jota varten ei tarvita metroa. Siksi siellä on vähemmän istuimia kuin lähijunissa, mutta kumminkin vähän myös seisomapaikoja. Eli ylileveät istuimet 2+2 järjestyksessä.




> Tosin lähijuna olisi kaikkein paras ja laadukkain vaihtoehto. Sinne voisi saada ne porvaritkin kyytiin, kun huomaisivat että juna hurauttaa autojonon ohitse. Psykologiaa, psykologiaa. Tyyliin oikorata, kyllä nyt lahdenväylällä ajavia v*tuttaa, kun junat porhaltavat tuhatta ja sataa ohi, oli vesisade tai pääkallokeli.


Tämän tekee ratikkakin, ja siihen pääsee kotiovelta. Pendolinot eivät kierrä lähiöissä. Tunnelissa kulkeva metro ei kiusaa autoilijoiden mielenrauhaa.




> Jos valitaan tramwest, niin okei saadaan enemmän pysäkkejä joka kolkkaan, mutta niitä ei käytä kuin autottomat, joilla ei ole muuta mahdollisuutta. Eli ne jotka käyttävät busseja nykyäänkin.


Jälleen väittämä on ristiriidassa koetun todellisuuden kanssa. Ratikka ei ole bussi eikä auto, vaan raideliikennettä, jolla on raideliikenteen laatu ja edut nopeudessa ja mukavuudessa. Ja siksi se kelpaa myös juppimiehille. Metrokin kelpaa suht hyvin, jos ensin ei tarvi mennä bussilla.




> Jos valitaan metro, niin saadaan osa autonkäyttäjistäkin jättämään peltilehmänsä pihaan, mutta osa voi säikähtää metrossa pesivistä spurguista.


Ihan oma kokemus Itä-Helsingistä kumoaa tämän väittämän. Kun suorat bussit vaihtuivat liityntäliikenteeseen 1982, autoilun määrä ei muuttunut mihinkään.




> Jos valittaisiin lähijuna, niin osa autonkäyttäjistä saataisiin käyttämään junaa, jopa kauluspaitahemmot. Junassa on turvallista matkustaa, sekä nopeaa...


Kuten ratikassa, jonne kuitenkin pääsee ilman liityntäliikennettä.

Sori kun jouduin olemaan niin negatiivinen. :Icon Frown:  

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Sanon nyt näin yleisesti, että metro on paras ratkaisu. Sen kuljetuskapasiteetti on suurempi kuin ratikan. Jos metro kulkee 5 minuutin välein, niin ratikoita pitäisi kulkea 30 sekunnin välein, jotta päästäisiin samaan kuljetuskapasiteettiin.


Tuo on sinänsä ihan totta kapasiteetin osalta. Logiikkasi kuitenkin ontuu. Pitäisikö myös Kauppatorilta Käpylään rakentaa metro? Onhan sen kapasiteetti suurempi kuin ykkösen ratikalla, joten sekö on paras ratkaisu?  :Very Happy: 

Tosiasia on, että Etelä-Espoon hajanainen kaupunkirakenne ja sen asukasmäärä eivät mitenkään perustele metroa. RaideYVA:n mukaan ei myöskään ole odotettavissa, että matkustajamäärä vuonna 2030 edellyttäisi raskasta raideliikennettä, vaan bussiliikenteenkin kapasiteetti riittää.

Jos koko Etelä-Espoo olisi yhtä tiheästi asuttu kuin Helsingin Kallio, niin sitten olisit ehkä oikeassa, mutta kun niin nyt vaan ei ole. Ei tänään eikä vuonna 2030.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitäpaitsi Espoo vaatii, että valtio maksaa osan myös Jokerista! (#3) Sen päivän kun näkis!


Tulet näkemään sen päivän kun seuraavan kerran nimitetään espoolainen liikenneministeriksi. (Vrt Länsiväylän lisäkaistat, KehäII, Leppävaaran kaupunkirata, KehäI:n parannus) . Ne on kaikki pantu alulle espoolaisten liikenneministereiden toimikautena. Jos valtuusto hyväksyy metron, niin sekä metro että Jokeri tekevät jatkoa tälle listalle. 

Jos valtuusto taas hylkää metron, vietetään myös raide-Jokerin hautajaisia.  Ovathan metroa vastustavat valtuutetut jo monta kertaa hokeneet että: _ "Bussilinja 550 on loistava esimerkki miten bussiliiikenteen kustannuksilla saadan raideliikenteen palvelutaso"_

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Sinne voisi saada ne porvaritkin kyytiin...metrossa pesivist&#228; spurguista....kauluspaitahemmot...


Yleistykset ja kepe&#228;t heitot saattavat olla hyv&#228; retorinen tehokeino. Liikenteen k&#228;ytt&#228;jien persoonan taakse on hyv&#228; menn&#228; ja ajatella ihmisten ja ihmisryhmien valintojen psykologista taustaa. 

Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa ett&#228; t&#228;nne kirjoittelee aika monta porvaria, kauluspaitahemmoa ja ehk&#228; spurguakin. Itse en haluaisi ett&#228; t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; menn&#228;&#228;n monilta muilta foorumeilta tuttuun stereotyyppiluokitteluun jossa kirjoittajat saavat kuulla olevansa viherpipert&#228;ji&#228;, kukkahattut&#228;tej&#228;, purjehduskenk&#228;juppeja tai bensafasisteja. Vaikka keskustelu puoluepolitiikkaa v&#228;ist&#228;m&#228;tt&#228; usein sivuaakin.

L&#228;hijunien oletettua imagoetua mietitt&#228;ess&#228; kannattaa my&#246;s muistaa se negatiivinen julkisuus, joka VR:&#228;&#228; kohtaa joka talvi lumimyrskyjen aikaan. Vaikka ongelma ei todellisuudessa aina olisikaan niin suuri kuin mist&#228; ihimiset ja media puhuvat.




> ...ainakin osa jotka nyt kulkevat bussilla vaihtaisivat takaisin omaan autoon metron tulon j&#228;lkeen kun tuo liitynt&#228;liikenne pident&#228;&#228; tietyilt&#228; alueilta tuota matka aikaa aika reilusti.


Asemien l&#228;hell&#228; asuvat autoiljat saattaisivat vaihtaa metroon. Kauempana asuvat bussink&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228;t puolestaan autoon - varsinkin kun L&#228;nsiv&#228;yl&#228;lt&#228; ja Kampista vapautuisi tilaa bussien j&#228;&#228;dess&#228; pois. Ratkaisevaa taitaisi kuitenkin valinnassa olla se, onko Helsingin p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; parkkipaikkaa k&#228;yt&#246;ss&#228; ja mink&#228; hinnan siit&#228; maksaa. Kuiten my&#246;s Espoon sis&#228;isiss&#228; matkoissa jos ty&#246;paikka on Otaniemess&#228; tai Keilalahdessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olet aivan oikeilla jäljillä. Jotain tällaista pitäisi kehittää. Siksi olen ryhtynyt jatko-opiskelijaksi, koska haluan edes yrittää selvittää keinoja, joilla joukkoliikenteen "kannattavuus" voidaan osoittaa.
> 
> Perusteesini on siinä, että emme voi lopettaa joukkoliikennettä. Kun niin on, joukkoliikenteen on oltava kannattavaa jollain tavoin, mutta me emme vain osaa osoittaa sitä. Meillä ei ole sille laskutapaa tai mitään muutakaan mittaria.


Siinäpä on työsarkaa. Kannattavuutta ei aina voi mitata rahalla, vaan pitää selvittää esim miten yhteiskunta kehittyy, mikä on ihmisten terveydentila, syntyvyys jne. Itse kuvittelisin että yhteiskunnassa jossa ihmisten ei tarvitse stresssata, terveydentila ja syntyvyys pysyisivät korkealla. Ne  jotka puhuvat autoilun puolesta, ovat sitä mieltä että joukkoliikenteen käyttö on stressaavaa, ja tiettyjen joukkoliikennemuotojen ystävät ovat päinvastaista mieltä. Ympäristövaikutuksia kuten saaste- melu ja onnettomuusvaikutuksia on paljon helpompi mitata. 

Yksi ala joka on vähän sukua liikenteelle, mutta joka maallikon mielestä näyttää täysin kaoottiselta on IT-ala. Aina 1990-luvulle asti lähes järjestään kaikki IT-hankkeet olivat taloudellisesti kannattamattomia nin toimittajalle kuin ostajalle, ja budjetit repesivät. Nykyään ollaan siihen jo totuttu, vaikka silti kehutaan myös "onnistuneita" projkteja, miten ne hyödyntävät sitä ja tätä. Nyky-yhteiskunta on niin riippuvainen IT:stä ja netistä, että paluuta vanhoihin hyviin aikoihin ei enää ole. Ihmiset olisivat varmaan yhtä onnellisia jos nettiä ei olisi, ja IT:tä käyttäisivät vain ammattilaiset jotka tarvitsevat sitä työssään, ja se olisi varmaan monella mittarilla kannattava ratkaisu, mutta näin ei tule käymään. Suora kytkentä liikenteeseen on ollut vanha hokema että "IT mahdollistaa etätyön" ja vähentää liikkumisen tarvetta. Ei minun mielestäni sitäkään ole tapahtunut. 

Se tiedetään kuitenkin että länsimaisessa yhteiskunnassa vapaa-ajan liikkuminen on lisääntynyt. Suomalainen protestanttinen etiikka ei laske tälle mitään arvoa, vaan tutkimukset ja päätöksenteko tehdään työmatka- ja hyötyliikenteen vinkkelistä. Auton arvostus vapaa-ajan liikkumisen välineenä on ollut horjumaton. Jos jonnekin rakennetaan suuri vapaa-ajan viettopaikka, niin harvemmin rakennetaan Suomessa juuri sitä varten mitään raideliikenneyhteyttä sinne. Jos ollaan jotenkin fiksuja niin rakennetaan se edes olemassaolevien raideyhteyksien varrelle. Vanhoissa kulttuurimaissa suuret jalkapallostadionit ja konserttisalit eivät voisi toimia jos sinne menee vain yksi bussilinja, vaan ne ovat aina joko metro- tai yhtä tiheään liikennöivän raitiotien varrella. Suomalainen kuriositeetti on myös että metro lopettaa liikennöinnin jo klo 2300 jälkeen. Missään muualla kuin itäblokissa, jossa tosin ravintolatkin menivät kiinni klo 2300,  en ole törmännyt vastaavaan ilmiöön. 




> Muut laatutekijät harvalla vuorovälillä ja "hitailla" yhteyksillä houkuttelevat enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä. Mutta kun ennustelaskentaan niitä asioita ei voi laittaa! Siksi Smith-Polvisessa suositeltiin metroa ja ratikoiden lopettamista, koska periaate oli jo silloin sama kuin nyt. Ja siksi sillä linjalla ollaan yhä - kun muutakaan ei ole.


Smith-Polvinen ei mielestäni kummittele enää, kuvittelisin että kaupungin ja YTV:n johtavat liikenneasiantuntijat eivät enää istu salaa vessassa lueskelemassa 40 vuoden takaisia suunnitelmia. Ratikoiden lopettamisinto 60-luvulla taitaa olla seuraus siitä että ratikoiden tekniikka oli jäänyt polkeman paikoilleen, 50-60 -luvun telivaunutkin perustuivat ennen sotia peräisin oleviin teknisiin ratkaisuihin, ja istuimet ja sisustusratkaisut sotia edeltäneiden sukupolvien mieltymyksiin, ja matkustusmukavuus oli sitten sitä luokkaa. Myös epäonnistuneen runkolinjakokeilun on täytynyt vaikuttaa siihen. Metrolla ja busseilla kuviteltiin voivan hoitaa kaiken suurkaupunkien joukkoliikenteen tehokkaasti. Vanhoissa metrosuunnitelmissa myös rautatielähiliikenteellä oli mitätön asema nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. Kiitos tekniikan kehityksen, ratikka on tullut 2000-luvulle tultaessa takaisin kilpailukykyisenä vaihtoehtona metrolle ja busseille, mutta nimenomaan kilpailukykyisenä, ei ylivoimaisena. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei välttämättä aivan näinkään. Kehäradan suurin este on rahoitus. Vantaalla ei ole millään maksaa hankkeesta seitsemääkymmentä prosenttia. Valtiolle on kuitenkin juuri nyt hyvin vaikeaa antaa yli 30% Kehäradan hinnasta koska Espoo alkaa heti vaatia vastaavaa osuutta Länsimetrolle. Sen takia on valtion edun mukaista yrittää saada Espoo ensin lupaamaan suurempi rahoitusosuus Länsimetrosta ja hyväksyä vasta sitten Kehärata.


Kehäradasta Helsinki hyötyy käytännössä yhtä paljon kuin Vantaa, vaikka rata ei kulje Helsingin aluella. Myös Espoo ja Kauniainen hyötyvät jonkin verran. 

Kehärata, länsimetro ja raidejokeri pitäisi rahoittaa ylikunnallisina hankkeina, joihin kaikki pk-seudun kaupungit osallistuvat omalla potillaan, suhteessa miten niistä hyötyy. 

Jos oletetaan että valtio osallistuisi kaikkiin 30%:lla, niin oikeudenmukainen (omiin arvioihin perustuva) jako näyttäisi tältä suurin piirtein:

Kehärata: Valtio 30%, Vantaa 30%, Helsinki 30% ja Espoo + Kauniainen 10%.

Jokeri: Valtio 30%, Helsinki 35%, Espoo 25%, Vantaa + Kauniainen 10%

Länsimetro I (Ruoholahti-Tapiola asti): Valtio 30%, Helsinki 30%, Espoo 30%, Vantaa ja Kauniainen 10%

Länsimetro II (Tapiola-Kivenlahti): Valtio 30%, Espoo 65%, Helsinki, Vantaa ja Kauniainen 5%

jne

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei huolta. Kysymys on maankäytön tehokkuudesta. Keskustasta nähdään, että vaatimatonkin raitioliikenne hoitaa sen liikenteen, jota Helsingin kerroskorkeus ja aluetehokkuus tuottavat. Ratikalta loppuu kapasiteetti kesken ehkä jossain siellä, missä kerroskorkeus ylittää 30. Tätä ei ole näköpiirissä. Mutta jos siihen joskus mennään, niin sittenhän on rahaakin kaivaa metroa. Ja tehdä myös pysäkit kävelyetäisyydelle, sillä metrostahan on hyötyä vain silloin, kun ihmisiä ei tarvitse jatkokuljettaa maan päällä.


Tämä mene vähän aiheesta sivuun. 

Minua on askarruttanut, miksi niin monet vastustavat korkeita, yli 20-kerroksisia rakennuksia Suomessa. Helsingissä (ja Espoossa ja Vantaallakin) ei ole puulaa rahasta, ainakaan yksityisellä sektorilla, etteikö voisi keskeisille pakoille ja liikennesolmuihin rakentaa sen verran tiiviisti ja korkealle ainakin toimistorakennuksia, että metro ja raskas raidelikenne palvelisi näitä kaupunginosia optimaalisella tavalla. Lopputulos on, että kun ei minnekään saa rakentaa korkealle, niin mitkään mittarit eivät puolla rakentaa sitä toista suurkaupungin ikonia, metroakaan, palvelemaan liikennettä, vaan jatketaan tutulla auto-/bussilinjalla. 

Mistä se oikein johtuu, että kun Suomessa anoo rakennusluvan yli 20-kerroksiselle rakennukselle, anomus joko hyltätään tai annetaan lupa vain 16 kerrokselle. Omasta mielestäni tornitalo on edukseen kun siinä on vähintään 20, mielummin enemmän kerroksia. Silloin ne ovat hoikkia ja neulamaisia. Typistetyt 16-kerroksiset tornit ovat sellaisia rumia torahampaan näköisiä, niitä on nyt käytännössä jokaisessa isommassa lähiössä, ja ne tuovat mieleen vain neukkulan. Ei voi muuta kuin surkutella Suomen arkkitehtuurin tilaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehärata: Valtio 30%, Vantaa 30%, Helsinki 30% ja Espoo + Kauniainen 10%.


Tähän kyllä sanoisin lakonisesti: älä unta näe!

Helsinki haluaa metronsa Espooseen, mutta ei ole pennin vertaa kiinnostunut maksamaan siitä Espoon puolella. Eikö hyötyjä maksaa -periaatteen mukaan nimenomaan Helsingin pitäisi maksaa Espoon metro, jos sitä perustellaan sillä, että se on Helsingille välttämätön tai hyödyllinen. Tosin Raide-YVA:n mukaanhan se ei sitä ole.

Mutta kun H:ki ei maksa metrosta Espooseen, miksi se maksaisi Marjaradasta Vantaalle?

En ymmärrä, millä perusteella ylipäätään voi väittää, että Marjarata on Helsingille hyödyksi. YTV ehkä lopettaa bussilinjansa Rautatieasemalta lentokentälle, mutta Finnair ei lopeta laittomia omia bussilinjojaan. Eli Helsingin katujen kuormitus ei tästä muutu.

Itse asiassa en ymmärrä sitäkään, mitä hyötyä Helsingille olisi metron rakentamisesta lentokentälle. Tosin tämän suunnitelman ajatus lieneekin, että joku muu kuin Helsinki sen maksaa.

Kokonaisuutena olen kyllä samaa mieltä Rainerin kanssa rahoitusperusteista. Kunkin kaupungin alueella olevasta liikenneverkosta pääliikenneväylät ovat pääasiassa seudullisia. Eivät edes valtakunnallisia. Nykyinen tilanne toimii vain ja ainoastaan autoilun hyödyksi ja joukkoliikenteen vahingoksi. Valtio maksaa auliisti autoliikenteen väyliä raideliikenteen ja muiden joukkoliikenneinvestointien jäädessä täysin kuntien vastuulle.

Johtuisikohan tästä maksamiskäytännöstä, että tie- ja raideinvestointeja ei koskaan vertailla toistensa vaihtoehtona, mitä ne todellisuudessa ovat. Ei ole tarpeen, koska LVM ei kuitenkaan rahoita joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Sanon nyt näin yleisesti, että metro on paras ratkaisu. Sen kuljetuskapasiteetti on suurempi kuin ratikan. Jos metro kulkee 5 minuutin välein, niin ratikoita pitäisi kulkea 30 sekunnin välein, jotta päästäisiin samaan kuljetuskapasiteettiin.


Oletpas löytänyt pieniä ratikoita. Metron vaunupari vetää teoriassa 400 henkeä eli täysipitkä juna 1200 henkeä. Helsingin lyhyt ja kapea 20 metrin ratikka vetää käytännössä 120 henkeä ilman tuskia. Enemmän mahtuu ahtamalla rekisteröidyn kapasiteetin ollessa 139. Hiukan leveämpi 30 metrin ratikka vetää käytännössä 200 henkeä.

Espoon tapauksessa ruuhkan yhdistelmä olisi 2x30 metriä eli ainakin 400 henkeä. Metroon verrattuna tuo on kolmasosa eikä esittämäsi kymmenesosa.

Kun vielä tiedetään, että Helsingin tavoite metron automatisoinnissa on ensin siirtyä korkeintaan kahden vaunuparin yksiköihin (teor. 800 henkeä) ja tulevaisuudessa 3 vaunun yksiköihin (teor. 600 henkeä), ero on vielä pienempi.

Tramwestin esimerkkinlinjaston tapauksessa minimivuoroväli lähes koko linjastolla on 2 minuuttia. Tapiolan keskuksen alueella on muutama 1 minuutin vuoroväli. Nämä siis 2030 ennustetuilla matkustajamäärillä. Lisäksi verkoston raskaimmin kuormitettujen linjojen pysäkkipaikat on valittu niin, että pysäkit voidaan pidentää 75 tai jopa 90 metriin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Smith-Polvinen ei mielestäni kummittele enää, kuvittelisin että kaupungin ja YTV:n johtavat liikenneasiantuntijat eivät enää istu salaa vessassa lueskelemassa 40 vuoden takaisia suunnitelmia.


Ei tarvitse, ne osataan ulkoa.  :Wink:  




> Ratikoiden lopettamisinto 60-luvulla taitaa olla seuraus siitä että ratikoiden tekniikka oli jäänyt polkeman paikoilleen, 50-60 -luvun telivaunutkin perustuivat ennen sotia peräisin oleviin teknisiin ratkaisuihin, ja istuimet ja sisustusratkaisut sotia edeltäneiden sukupolvien mieltymyksiin, ja matkustusmukavuus oli sitten sitä luokkaa.


Kontrasti raitiovaunujen sotia edeltävän teknologian ja upouusien autojen välillä oli sekä konkreettinen haitta että erinomainen mielikuvaetu metrojen puolesta. Sekä meillä että muualla Euroopassa. Mutta pidän silti tärkeimpänä syynä autoilun suosimista. Kaduille haluttiin tilaa kasvavalle autokannalle. Maanalainen metro ja bussit olivat ihanneratkaisu tähän ongelmaan.

Smith-Polvisen lähtökohtahan oli selvittää, miten kaupunki voi sopeutua autoilun kasvuun. Lähtökohta oli, ettei autoilun kasvua rajoiteta. Vain silloin autoilun kasvulle hyväksytään rajoja, jos ei ole teknisesti mahdollista antaa autoilun kasvaa vapaasti. Tavoite ei ollut lopettaa raitioteitä tai selvittää metron rakentamista, vaan näihin ratkaisuihin päädyttiin "välttämättöminä" seurauksia tilan tekemisestä autoille.

Raitioliikenteen teknologia ei itse asiassa ollut mitenkään vanhanaikaista 1950- ja 60-luvuilla. Sisustusratkaisut olivat samanlaiset kuin busseissa, mutta matkustusmukavuus toki parempi. Suuret telivaunut olivat arkipäivää uushankinnoissa ja nivelvaunu keksitty. Pikaraitiotieperiaatteet olivat tiedossa, suunnitelmissa ja jossain käytännössäkin. Tämä koskee sekä Suomea että muuta Eurooppaa. Mutta tietenkään raitiokalusto ei uusiutunut yhtä nopeasti kuin lyhytikäiset bussit ja henkilöautot.




> Myös epäonnistuneen runkolinjakokeilun on täytynyt vaikuttaa siihen. Metrolla ja busseilla kuviteltiin voivan hoitaa kaiken suurkaupunkien joukkoliikenteen tehokkaasti.


Runkolinja onkin huvittava yksityiskohta. Liityntäliikenteen typeryys oli jo käytännössä kokeiltu, ja tästä seurauksena syntyi jopa uusi bussiyhtiö. Kuitenkin tämä epäonnistunut periaate valittiin metron toimintaperiaatteeksi. Castrén oli saanut asiassa turpiinsa, ottanut opikseen ja suunnitteli pikaraitioteitä ilman liityntäperiaatetta, mutta hänet syrjäytettiin. Tulkintani on, että selitys asialle on siinä, ettei metron kohdalla oltu kiinnostuttu hyvästä joukkoliikenteestä, vaan "köyhien autottomien" kuljettamisesta kaupungin kannalta edullisimmaksi uskotulla tavalla.




> Vanhoissa metrosuunnitelmissa myös rautatielähiliikenteellä oli mitätön asema nykytilanteeseen verrattuna.


Smith-Polvisessa lähiliikenteellä on se rooli, mikä sille toteutui - siis siinäkin on noudatettu Smith-Polvista. Merkittävä ero on vain siinä, että Martinlaakson radasta tehti lähiliikennerata, kun Smith-Polvisessa sen piti olla U-metron läntinen haara.

Käytännön nykyseutu poikkeaa Smith-Polvisesta lähinnä siinä, että seudun hajautumista ei osattu arvata siinä määrin kuin on tapahtunut. Tämä on minusta ymmärrettävää, sillä hajautuminen on autoiluun perustuvan liikennepolitiikan haittavaikutus. 1960-luvulla autoilulla ei uskottu olevan mitään haittavaikutuksia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tramwestin esimerkkinlinjaston tapauksessa minimivuoroväli lähes koko linjastolla on 2 minuuttia. Tapiolan keskuksen alueella on muutama 1 minuutin vuoroväli. Nämä siis 2030 ennustetuilla matkustajamäärillä. Lisäksi verkoston raskaimmin kuormitettujen linjojen pysäkkipaikat on valittu niin, että pysäkit voidaan pidentää 75 tai jopa 90 metriin.


Olen vähän maallikko, mutta eikö ole vaara että liikenne puuroutuu, jos ajaa 60 metrisillä  raitiovaunu-junilla sellaisen pysäkin kautta jossa joudutaan vuoroväli tiputtamaan yhteen minuuttiin? Eli pahimmillaan vaunut joutuisivat odottamaan pääsyä pysäkille kun edellinen ei ole ehtinyt lähteä pois. Ottaen huomoon että kiihdytykset pitkillä yksiköillä on vaihteiden vuoksi hidasta jne. Tilanne alkaisi Tapiolassa muistuttaa Sokoksen pysäkkiä Mannerheimintiellä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olen vähän maallikko, mutta eikö ole vaara että liikenne puuroutuu, jos ajaa 60 metrisillä  raitiovaunu-junilla sellaisen pysäkin kautta jossa joudutaan vuoroväli tiputtamaan yhteen minuuttiin?


No maallikkokin joutuu esim. Göteborgissa toteamaan, että jo 30 metrin raitiojunilla homma yskii mm. Drottningtorgetin pysäkeillä, jotka vetävät vain yhden junan suuntaansa. Göteborgin lyhyitä pysäkkejä kyllä voikin ihmetellä - etenkin noin keskeisillä paikoilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähän kyllä sanoisin lakonisesti: älä unta näe!


No en näekään. 




> En ymmärrä, millä perusteella ylipäätään voi väittää, että Marjarata on Helsingille hyödyksi. YTV ehkä lopettaa bussilinjansa Rautatieasemalta lentokentälle, mutta Finnair ei lopeta laittomia omia bussilinjojaan. Eli Helsingin katujen kuormitus ei tästä muutu.


Kyllä Helsingin asukkaat ja elinkeinoelämä ensisijaisesti hyötyy siitä että lentokentälle pääsisi junalla. Sehän selviää jo kysymällä kummasta kaupungista matkustaa lentäen Hki-Vantaan kautta enemmän: Helsingistä vai Vantaalta? Kehärata on siinä mielessä parempi kuin vaihtoehtoinen suora lentokenttämetro, että se tulee kahdesta suunnasta, eli haarukoi matkustajia laajemmalta alueelta. Jos vielä Pisara sataisiin tähän mukaan niin ei paljon muuta tarvittaisi. 

Tässä se hyöty-kustannusanalyysin vaikeimmin ratkaistavia asioita on. 

Mitä hyötyä siitä on että jollekin lentokentälle pääsee junalla? Miksi Amsterdamin, Frankfurtin, Tukholman, Oslon, Köpiksen jne jne kentille menee raideyhteys? Onhan näille kentille ennenkin päässyt bussilla ja taksilla, niin mihin sitä rataa tarvitaan? Samoin voisi kysyä, mitä hyötyä siitä on että jonkun maan pääkaupungin teknisen yliopiston kampukseen ja "piilaaksoon" pääsee metrolla? Jos kysyy Timo Soinilta niin vastaus tulee kuin rautakaupan hyllyltä, että "ei yhtään mitään, koska Rockefeller Junior ei kuitenkaan matkustaisi sinne metron oranssilla muovipenkillä vaan mustan auton takapenkillä". Kaikki ovat olevinaan asiantuntijoita näissä asioissa. 




> Kokonaisuutena olen kyllä samaa mieltä Rainerin kanssa rahoitusperusteista. Kunkin kaupungin alueella olevasta liikenneverkosta pääliikenneväylät ovat pääasiassa seudullisia. Eivät edes valtakunnallisia


Jos Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa olisi yhdistetty samaksi kaupungiksi joskus 60-70-luvulla, tai perustettu Tukholman tapaan seutukunta jolla olisi laajemmat poliittiset valtuudet kuin YTV:llä, niin olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä millaisia ratoja meillä nyt olisi, ja mitä vielä puuttuisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Olen vähän maallikko, mutta eikö ole vaara että liikenne puuroutuu, jos ajaa 60 metrisillä  raitiovaunu-junilla sellaisen pysäkin kautta jossa joudutaan vuoroväli tiputtamaan yhteen minuuttiin?


Vaaroja on maailma täynnä  :Smile:  Tuota alle kahden minuutin vuoroväliä pohdittiin kieltämättä paljon, mutta se toteutuu vain kerran kymmenessä minuutissa ja vain yhden pysäkin sisältävällä lyhyellä muusta liikenteestä eristetyllä osuudella.

Käytännössä pysäkki ei luultavasti vedä kahta vaunua ainakaan käytössä, joten varmasti hetkittäin jokin vaunu joutuu odottamaan sopivassa kohdassa ennen pysäkkiä. Laajassa pikaratikkaverkostossa käytettäisiin varmasti jonkinlaista asetinlaitteistoa kuten uusissa järjestelmissä yleensä tehdään. Asetinlaitteiston puitteissa voidaan määritellä missä järjestyksessä vaunujen tulee kulkea ja tarvittaessa pysäyttää jonkin suunnan vaunu hetkeksi, jotta pysäkki ei ruuhkaudu.

Monen pikaratikan yhdistyminen yhteiselle osuudelle tiheällä vuorovälillä on toki aina haastavaa, mutta mm. Karlsruhessa se näyttää kuitenkin toimivan jopa 1 minuutin vuoroväleillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Smith-Polvisen lähtökohtahan oli selvittää, miten kaupunki voi sopeutua autoilun kasvuun. Lähtökohta oli, ettei autoilun kasvua rajoiteta. Vain silloin autoilun kasvulle hyväksytään rajoja, jos ei ole teknisesti mahdollista antaa autoilun kasvaa vapaasti. Tavoite ei ollut lopettaa raitioteitä tai selvittää metron rakentamista, vaan näihin ratkaisuihin päädyttiin "välttämättöminä" seurauksia tilan tekemisestä autoille.


Oletan että säkin osaat ulkoa, niin osaatko sanoa että onko Helsingin kantakaupungille menevät automäärät tänä päivänä yli vai alle Sm&P:n ennusteen? Toki tiedän että Sm&P:ssä ennustetut asukasmäärät olivat suuremmat, mutta nyt tarkoitan automääriä. Miten Sm&P olisi esim järjestänyt pysäköinnin? Olisiko enemmän vai vähemmän paikkoja kuin nyt kantakaupungissa. Yritettäisiinkö pysäköintiä säädellä korkeilla maksuilla kuten nyt? Ja tuskin Sm&P olisi tietulleista hiiskahtanutkaan, vaikka moni Helsingissä jo tosissaan ehdottaa sitä. 




> Raitioliikenteen teknologia ei itse asiassa ollut mitenkään vanhanaikaista 1950- ja 60-luvuilla. Sisustusratkaisut olivat samanlaiset kuin busseissa, mutta matkustusmukavuus toki parempi. Suuret telivaunut olivat arkipäivää uushankinnoissa ja nivelvaunu keksitty. Pikaraitiotieperiaatteet olivat tiedossa, suunnitelmissa ja jossain käytännössäkin. Tämä koskee sekä Suomea että muuta Eurooppaa. Mutta tietenkään raitiokalusto ei uusiutunut yhtä nopeasti kuin lyhytikäiset bussit ja henkilöautot.


Olin bussifriikki käydessäni kansakoulua 1960-70-luvun taitteessa, ja aika hyvässä muistissa millaiset sen ajan bussit olivat. Ainakin yksityisten liikennöitsijöiden uudet bussit päihittivät sekä HKL:n vanhat bussit että ratikat mennen tullen matkustusmukavuudessa. 




> Runkolinja onkin huvittava yksityiskohta. Liityntäliikenteen typeryys oli jo käytännössä kokeiltu, ja tästä seurauksena syntyi jopa uusi bussiyhtiö. Kuitenkin tämä epäonnistunut periaate valittiin metron toimintaperiaatteeksi.


Vaikka runkolinjaa käytettiin metron vastaisissa puheenvuoroissa argumenttina jo 70-luvulla, niin metron käyttöönotto ei johtanut joukkopakoon metrosta eikä uuden yksityisen bussiyhtiön perustamiseen. 50-luvun olosuhteet ja runkolinjan alkeellinen, lähes kaikkien pikaraitioteiden suunnitteluperiaatteiden vastainen toteutustapa johti sen floppiin. Castrenia syyllistetiin, vaikka valuutta- ja resurssipula sodanjälkeisessä Suomessa oli todellinen syy. Jos HKL olisi pysynyt kovana ja luvannut että runkolinjaa olisi välittömästi jatkettu Haagoihin, niin miellä olisi tänä päivänä toimiva Pohjois-Helsinkiin ulottuva pikaraitiotieverkosto. 




> Smith-Polvisessa lähiliikenteellä on se rooli, mikä sille toteutui - siis siinäkin on noudatettu Smith-Polvista. Merkittävä ero on vain siinä, että Martinlaakson radasta tehti lähiliikennerata, kun Smith-Polvisessa sen piti olla U-metron läntinen haara.


Tätä en lähde kiistämään. Kai Sm-P:stä pitää sopivassa tilaisuudessa paljastaa muistolaatta Martilaakson asemalla. 




> Käytännön nykyseutu poikkeaa Smith-Polvisesta lähinnä siinä, että seudun hajautumista ei osattu arvata siinä määrin kuin on tapahtunut. Tämä on minusta ymmärrettävää, sillä hajautuminen on autoiluun perustuvan liikennepolitiikan haittavaikutus. 1960-luvulla autoilulla ei uskottu olevan mitään haittavaikutuksia.


Sinänsä outoa jos eivät osanneet ennustaa. Luulisi että USA:ssa olisi ehtinyt jo esiintyä vastaavaa ilmiötä. Tai sitten ei osattu kuvitella elintason rajua nousua ja asumisväljyysvaatimusten kasvua sen myötä, eikä Helsingin ja naapurikuntien kaavoituksen ja maanomistusolojen outoa tilannetta joka on johtanut nykyiseen "tonttipulaan". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Monen pikaratikan yhdistyminen yhteiselle osuudelle tiheällä vuorovälillä on toki aina haastavaa, mutta mm. Karlsruhessa se näyttää kuitenkin toimivan jopa 1 minuutin vuoroväleillä.


Otetaanpa asiaan käytännöllinen lähestymistapa, niin ei se sitten niin kummalta tunnukaan.

Karslruhen Kaiserstrassella vaunujen väli on noin 300 m,nopeus 15 km/h. Ei se mitenkään ihmeelliseltä tunnu, että seuraavan vaunun ollessa edellisellä pysäkillä on omalla pysäkillä yksi vaunu. Poistutaan, noustaan ja matka jatkuu ja vaunut vaihtavat pysäkkiä. Olen tämän itse nähnyt ja kokenut.

Jos ajonopeus on suurempi, vaunujen etäisyys on vastaavasti suurempi. Minuutin vuoroväli on 40 km/h linjanopeudella 750 m. Ei tunnu niin ihmeelliseltä.

Metromiehet luovat tästä asiasta toista mielikuvaa, sillä 1,5 min on metroille käytännöllinen minimi. Syy asiaan on se, että metron on pakko toimia linjasuojastuksella, koska metrossa ei voi nähdä edellistä junaa ja jarruttaa sen mukaan. Myös jatkuvatoiminen automaatti joutuu pitämään pidempää etäisyyttä edelliseen junaan kuin näkemäohjattu raitioliikenne. Vielä metroa hidastaa pitkä laituri. Ilman suojaovia laiturin reunalla on hidastettava laiturin alkupäähän, eli laiturin pituutta ei voikaan käyttää hyödyksi hidastamalla/kiihdyttämällä täydellä arvolla laiturin matkalla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletan että säkin osaat ulkoa,


No en nyt sentään :Smile:  , mutta se on tuossa hyllyssä selän takana.




> ... niin osaatko sanoa että onko Helsingin kantakaupungille menevät automäärät tänä päivänä yli vai alle Sm&P:n ennusteen?


S&P:n sivulla 247 on taulukko, jonka mukaan vuonna 2000 ennustetaan kantakaupunkiin arkipäivän liikennemääräksi 647.000 ajoneuvoa ja 609.000 joukkoliikenteen matkustajaa.

Hassua kyllä, käsillä olevat lähteet eivät selvitä kantakaupungin rajan henkilöliikennemäärää nykyisellään, mutta niemen rajaa kylläkin. Joten verrataan sitten sitä.

S&M:n ennuste C 523.000 autoa ja 504.000 joukkoliikennematkustajaa.

H:gin tilastokirja taulukko 4.5, henkilöautoissa matkustajia 279.450 ja joukkoliikenteessä 475.300.

S&M:n väestö 1,1 milj., toteutunut 0,95 milj. S&M siis tutki koko pk-seutua, mikä tarkennukseksi todettakoon.

Mutta. S&M oletti työpaikkojen keskittyvän edelleen kantakaupunkiin, ja niin ei ole tapahtunut. En nyt ala tutkimaan analyysiä S&M:n ja toteutuneen maankäytön sijoittumisen eroista. On vähän turhan suuri työ.

Sen sijaan kiinnostava tulos lienee tämä: S&M:n ennuste 2000: joukkoliikenteen osuus 37,6 %. Toteutunut 39 %.




> Toki tiedän että Sm&P:ssä ennustetut asukasmäärät olivat suuremmat, mutta nyt tarkoitan automääriä. Miten Sm&P olisi esim järjestänyt pysäköinnin?


Keskustasta oli tarkoitus kaataa muutama sata rakennusta moottoriteiden tieltä. Sekä pysäköintilaitosten tieltä. Periaate oli se, että pysäköintiä tietenkin järjestetään niin paljon kuin sitä tarvitaan.




> Olisiko enemmän vai vähemmän paikkoja kuin nyt kantakaupungissa. Yritettäisiinkö pysäköintiä säädellä korkeilla maksuilla kuten nyt? Ja tuskin Sm&P olisi tietulleista hiiskahtanutkaan, vaikka moni Helsingissä jo tosissaan ehdottaa sitä.


Pysäköintipaikkatieto ei nyt sattunut silmiini. Tietullihan ei tainnut kuulua tuohon aikaan edes suomenkielen sanastoon.




> Olin bussifriikki käydessäni kansakoulua 1960-70-luvun taitteessa, ja aika hyvässä muistissa millaiset sen ajan bussit olivat. Ainakin yksityisten liikennöitsijöiden uudet bussit päihittivät sekä HKL:n vanhat bussit että ratikat mennen tullen matkustusmukavuudessa.


Kävin koulua keskustassa ja asuin Itä-Helsingissä, josta vanhempani muuttivat meidät pois 1971. Matkustin päivittäin sekä busseilla että ratikalla.

Vanhat ratikat ja bussit olivat huonompia kuin uudet. Kaupunkibussit olivat toki karumpia kuin "turistibussit" plyysipenkkeineen. Enpä väittäisi erojen kuvaavan sitä, että bussit olivat parempia kuin ratikat, vaan selittävä tekijä oli kaluston ikä sekä tilaajan asettama varustelutaso.

Plyysipenkkiset bussit olivat varmasti mukavampia istua, mutta niissä oli joko yksi tai kaksi ovea eikä seisomatilaa muualla kuin vain kapealla käytävällä ja ilman tankoja. Ne eivät sopineet siihen tarkoitukseen, johon HKL karuja bussejaan osti.




> Vaikka runkolinjaa käytettiin metron vastaisissa puheenvuoroissa argumenttina jo 70-luvulla, niin metron käyttöönotto ei johtanut joukkopakoon metrosta eikä uuden yksityisen bussiyhtiön perustamiseen.


Ajat olivat 1982 vähän toiset. Ne, joita joukkoliikenne ei kiinnostanut, olivat jo siirtyneet auton käyttöön. Pakkomatkustajat alistuivat mihin oli pakko alistua. Pakkomatkustajallekin oli helpompaa kiristää taloutta ja ostaa auto kuin alkaa puuhata yksityistä bussifirmaa, joka ei olisi voinut tuottaa kuin tappiota.




> 50-luvun olosuhteet ja runkolinjan alkeellinen, lähes kaikkien pikaraitioteiden suunnitteluperiaatteiden vastainen toteutustapa johti sen floppiin. Castrenia syyllistetiin, vaikka valuutta- ja resurssipula sodanjälkeisessä Suomessa oli todellinen syy.


Kyllä. Castrénin runkolinja oli suunniteltu uusille 4-akselisille vaunuille, joita ei ehditty saada. Niistäkään vaunuista, joita oli käytettävissä, ei ollut mitään hyötyä, koska välissä kulki hitaita 2-akselisia.




> Jos HKL olisi pysynyt kovana ja luvannut että runkolinjaa olisi välittömästi jatkettu Haagoihin, niin miellä olisi tänä päivänä toimiva Pohjois-Helsinkiin ulottuva pikaraitiotieverkosto.


Ehkä. Vastustuksesta huolimatta runkolinja oli käytössä kuitenkin lähes 3 vuotta. HKL teki sen, minkä niukkojen varojen puitteissa pystyi, eli tilasi uusia busseja. Se oli välittömästi halvin ja nopein ratkaisu, mutta pitkällä tähtäimellä tietenkin kallis. Ratikkaradan pidentäminen olisi todennäköisesti ollut täysin ylivoimaista, koska olisi tarvittu rahaa sekä rataan että vaunuihin, ja vaunutoimitukset tökkivät jo valmiiksi.




> Sinänsä outoa jos eivät osanneet ennustaa. Luulisi että USA:ssa olisi ehtinyt jo esiintyä vastaavaa ilmiötä.


Tähän en osaa vastata. Eiköhän lähtötiedot kaupunkirakenteesta kuitenkin annettu S&M:lle. Ja sekä nykyinen että silloinen tapa taisi olla, että liikenne ei muka vaikuta kaupunkirakenteeseen. Siten sitä vaikutusta ei oteta huomioon.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä Helsingin asukkaat ja elinkeinoelämä ensisijaisesti hyötyy siitä että lentokentälle pääsisi junalla.


Kyllä. Mutta Marjarata on eri asia kuin esim. päärata lentokentän kautta. Ei Helsinkiä kiinnosta tukea Vantaan kaavoittamattomien alueiden kaavoitusedellytyksiä ja maan arvonnousua. Sitä kyllä kiinnostaa tukea Helsingin keskustaa paremmilla lentokenttäyhteyksillä.

Ajan tässä takaa sitä, että Helsingin kannalta suurin osa Marjaradasta on turhaa investointia. H:gille riittää vain itäinen osuus.

Sinänsä tässä nousee esiin kiintoisa kysymys, jota en ole nähnyt käsiteltävän. Kun länsimetrostakin puhutaan seudullisena hankkeena, ei kuitenkaan puhuta mitään siitä, mikä seudun osa jostain hankeesta hyötyy. Sen sijaan ollaan vaatimassa, että se seudun osa maksaa hankkeen, jonka alueella hanke sattuu olemaan.

Rainerin ajatus seudullisten hankkeiden maksuosuuskista on periaatteessa juuri oikein, mutta emme taida nähdä sitä päivää, jolloin periaate voisi toteutua. Ja ehkä juuri siksi Espoossa vaaditaan, että jos heidän on otettava sinne metro seudun edun vuoksi, niin valtio sen sitten vaatijana maksakoon myös.




> Jos Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa olisi yhdistetty samaksi kaupungiksi joskus 60-70-luvulla, tai perustettu Tukholman tapaan seutukunta jolla olisi laajemmat poliittiset valtuudet kuin YTV:llä, niin olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä millaisia ratoja meillä nyt olisi, ja mitä vielä puuttuisi.


Niinpä. Tai jos täällä olisi pk-seudun Verkehrs Verbund.

Onpa minulla siitä asiasta oma ajatukseni, koska sille asialle on monta mallia Keski-Euroopassa.

Raskasmetroa ei olisi koskaan rakennettu, sillä sen rakentamisen mahdolliseksi tehnyt korruptio ei olisi ollut mahdollista julkisen kontrollin alaisessa HVV:ssa (Helsinki Verkehrs Verbund) toisin kuin metrotoimistossa, jolla ei ollut kirjanpitoa. Sen sijaan olisi tehty tunneli tai pari keskustaan ja lähdetty liikkeelle Castrénin pikaratikoista esimetroidealla. Esimetroratikka olisi varmasti rakennettu Tapiolaan, joten länsimetro olisi syntynyt jo 1960-luvulla.

Täällä olisi luultavasti köyhempinä oivallettu jo Saksaa aikaisemmin, ettei esimetrosta koskaan tule "oikeata" metroa. Toisaalta kokemus olisi ehtinyt osoittaa, miten hyvin mm. itäisissä lähiöissä tultiin toimeen pikaratikoilla, joten kukaan ei ehkä edes olisi kaivannut muutosta metroksi.

PK-seutu muistuttaisi joukkoliikenteeltään varmaankin Kölniä tai Düsseldorfia. Meillä olisi myös oikea kävelykeskusta. Ja joukkoliikenteen osuus selkeästi nykyistä suurempi.

Nyt voin sanoa itselleni: Älä unta näe!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja käytännössä jatketaan busseilla, mikä nykytilanteessa paras ratkaisu onkin, vaikka myös kallis.


Ja joukkoliikenteen surkeus sen kuin jatkuu.

Tulin äsken Kurvista Vattuniemeen bussilla, 65A käytti matkaan puoli tuntia. Jos metro tulisi Lauttasaareen asti, pääsisi saman matkan 20 minuutissa, vaikka kävelisi Lauttasaaren metroasemalta Vattuniemeen eikä käyttäisi liityntälinjaa. Raide-YVAn mukaan yleistetyt matka-ajat Vattuniemeen kuitenkin pitenevät, vaikka sunnuntai-iltanakin suora bussi oli näin paljon hitaampi.

Ja ne aiemmin Lauttasaaren liikenteen ratkaisuksi esitetyt ratikat eivät olisi sen parempia, vaunu 12 kutosella meni samoihin aikoihin Hietalahdesta Kurviin 20 min. Jos kutosen reitti jatkuisi Hietalahdesta Vattuniemeen, olisi matka-aika siis samaa luokkaa bussin kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja ne aiemmin Lauttasaaren liikenteen ratkaisuksi esitetyt ratikat eivät olisi sen parempia, vaunu 12 kutosella meni samoihin aikoihin Hietalahdesta Kurviin 20 min. Jos kutosen reitti jatkuisi Hietalahdesta Vattuniemeen, olisi matka-aika siis samaa luokkaa bussin kanssa.


Siksi TramWestissä onkin rata satamaradan kanjonissa. Sitä käyttäen pääsee nopeammin kuin metrolla. Ei tarvitse Lauttasaaressa vaihtoa eikä aikaa kulu matkalla maanpinnan ja tunnelitason välillä.

Ruoholahden ja keskustan välisen liikenteen ongelmat eivät ole kenellekään yllätys. Mutta se taitaa olla, että ainoat mahdolliset ratkaisut eivät ole metro ja keskustatunneli.

Heti satamaradan poistuessa kanjoni voidaan asfaltoida ja panna siihen jokin bussilinja tarjoamaan oikeasti nopea yhteys Lauttasaaresta Keskustaan. Tämä siis Espoon raideliikennettä odotellessa, sillä riitely siitä asiasta näyttää jatkuvan myös seuraavan Espoon valtuuston kokouksen jälkeen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> S&M:n ennuste C 523.000 autoa ja 504.000 joukkoliikennematkustajaa.
> 
> H:gin tilastokirja taulukko 4.5, henkilöautoissa matkustajia 279.450 ja joukkoliikenteessä 475.300.
> 
> 
> Sen sijaan kiinnostava tulos lienee tämä: S&M:n ennuste 2000: joukkoliikenteen osuus 37,6 %. Toteutunut 39 %.


Miten joukkoliikenteen prosenttiosuus on muka sama? S&P:ssä lähes kaksinkertainen määrä autoja kuin toteutuneessa? Ajavatko autot ilman kuljettajaa S&P:n ratkaisussa? Vai onko kevyt liikenne tilastoitu eri tavalla? 




> Ajat olivat 1982 vähän toiset. Ne, joita joukkoliikenne ei kiinnostanut, olivat jo siirtyneet auton käyttöön. Pakkomatkustajat alistuivat mihin oli pakko alistua. Pakkomatkustajallekin oli helpompaa kiristää taloutta ja ostaa auto kuin alkaa puuhata yksityistä bussifirmaa, joka ei olisi voinut tuottaa kuin tappiota.


Jos v 1982 asui metron liityntäliikenteen alueella ja työpaikka oli helsinginniemellä, niin tuskin marssittiin autokauppaan sen takia. Syy oli yksinkertaisesti pysäköintipaikkojen riittämättömyys. 




> Tähän en osaa vastata. Eiköhän lähtötiedot kaupunkirakenteesta kuitenkin annettu S&M:lle. Ja sekä nykyinen että silloinen tapa taisi olla, että liikenne ei muka vaikuta kaupunkirakenteeseen. Siten sitä vaikutusta ei oteta huomioon.


Minä puolestani toteaisin että Smih& Polvinen oli aikansa lapsi, ja on jo aihetta unohtaa se mielenkintoisana kuriositeettina. Siitä toteutettiin onneksi vain metro ja Martinlaakson rata. Ja jos se vaikutti kaupunkirakenteeseen, niin mun mielestäni vaikutukset olisivat olleet paljon kielteisemmät jos em radat olisi jätetty rakentamatta, ja toteutettu vain moottoritiet. 

40 vuotta sitten maailma näytti niin erilaiselta. Sen ajan kirjoista ja aikakauslehdistä muistan lukeneeni ennustuksia millaista olisi vuonna 2000: Syöpää voitaisiin parantaa täysin, kuussa asuisi ihmisiä ja ihmiset tekisivät lentoja Marsiin. Autoilun saasteisiiin uskottiin siihen aikaan olevan ratkaisuna sähköautot, ja ruuhkin se että ne kulkisivat kaupungeissa automaattiohjauksella. Energian saannin turvaisivat fuusiovoimalat. Tietokoneista sensijaan kuviteltiin että niistä voisi olla avuksi kotirouville ruuanvalmistuksessa, niissä on ruokaresepit tallennettu, ja että nappia painamalla lähtee tilaus kauppaan, joka toimittaa (jotain putkea pitkin tai automaattitrukilla) ruokaostokset kotiin. Ehkä S&P:n jättimäiset moottoritiet olivat tarpeen näiden visioiden toteutumista varten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miten joukkoliikenteen prosenttiosuus on muka sama? S&P:ssä lähes kaksinkertainen määrä autoja kuin toteutuneessa? Ajavatko autot ilman kuljettajaa S&P:n ratkaisussa? Vai onko kevyt liikenne tilastoitu eri tavalla?


Joukkoliikenteen osuus on sama, koska S&P oli huomattavasti keskustakeskeisempi kuin toteutunut Helsingin seudun autokaupunki. S&P:ssä ei ollut kehäteiden varren keskuksia. Siksi Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvan autoliikenteen bruttomäärä on suurempi.

Kevyttä liikennettä ei tilastoitu tuolloin. Mutta Anteron esittämä luku on muistaakseni nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen osuus moottoriliikenteestä.




> Minä puolestani toteaisin että Smih& Polvinen oli aikansa lapsi, ja on jo aihetta unohtaa se mielenkintoisana kuriositeettina.


Smith&Polvinen oli nykyisen liikennesuunnittelun ensimmäinen laaja liikennetutkimus (nykyisin: liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma). Sen metodiikka oli periaatteessa sama kuin nykyisenkin suunnittelun. 

S&P:n ja saman ajan tuotteita toistetaan edelleen suomalaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa. Hyvinä esimerkkeinä Länsimetro ja Keskustatunneli. Ne ovat S&P:n toteuttamista tänä päivänä.

Mielestäni olisi vaarallista unohtaa se, miten ja milloin nykyinen, kestävän kehityksen kannalta vaarallinen liikennesuunnitteluideologia omaksuttiin 1960-luvulla.

S&P oli se suunnitelma, jolla periaatteet sovitettiin ensi kertaa Helsinkiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Smith&Polvinen oli nykyisen liikennesuunnittelun ensimmäinen laaja liikennetutkimus (nykyisin: liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma). Sen metodiikka oli periaatteessa sama kuin nykyisenkin suunnittelun. 
> 
> S&P:n ja saman ajan tuotteita toistetaan edelleen suomalaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa. Hyvinä esimerkkeinä Länsimetro ja Keskustatunneli. Ne ovat S&P:n toteuttamista tänä päivänä.
> 
> Mielestäni olisi vaarallista unohtaa se, miten ja milloin nykyinen, kestävän kehityksen kannalta vaarallinen liikennesuunnitteluideologia omaksuttiin 1960-luvulla.


Jos katsotaan mihin ollaan tultu, niin tämän päivän kehäteille levittyvässtä  autokaupungista ei voi edes S&P:tä syyttä. Se on lopputulos siitä että jatkettiin kaupungin rakentamista etenkin Espoon ja Vantaan puolella ilman minkäänlaisia suunnitelmia, annettiin gryndereille ja Tielaitokselle vapaat kädet. Metro ja kaupunkiradat, vaikka ovatkin S&P:n käsialaa (yhtä hyvin voi väittää niiden olevan myös Eliel Saarisen kynästä lähtöisin) ovat sentään syntyneet suunnitellusti, ja niiden järkevyyttä harva enää kiistää. Ne ovat vaikuttaneet kaupunkikuvaan, mutta minä pysyn oman mielipiteeni takana että myönteisemmin, kuin jos ne olisi jätetty rakentamatta. 

S&P:n mammuttimoottoriteihin vaikutti sen ajan optimistinen usko siihen, että autoilun ongelmat tiheäänkin rakennetussa ympäristössä saataisiin ratkaistua siihen mennessä kun tulisi vuoro rakentaa ne. Siitä vertaukseni Mars-avaruuslentoihin. 

Koko ajanjakso 1980-2000 elettiiin sellaisia aikoja että öljyn ja bensan hinta aleni ja elintaso kohosi, ja poistui ainakin väliaikaisesti tarve korvata bensa-autot sähköautoilla. Samaan aikaan kaupunki levisi 30 km päähän, pääosin ilman mitään suunnitelmia. Suomalainen korvessa syntynyt ei halunnut asua suurkaupungissa, eikä taida haulta vieläkään. 

Nyt kun bensan hinta on muutama vuosi peräjälkeen alkanut nousta, välillä reippaastikin, olisi jo aihetta rakentaa kaupunkeja suunnitellustikin. Valitettavasti "metro" muodossa jos toisessa on saanut paljon enemmän kritiikkiä osakseen kuin suunnitelmat kehäteiden leventämisestä ja keskustatunneli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos katsotaan mihin ollaan tultu, niin tämän päivän kehäteille levittyvässtä autokaupungista ei voi edes S&P:tä syyttä. Se on lopputulos siitä että jatkettiin kaupungin rakentamista etenkin Espoon ja Vantaan puolella ilman minkäänlaisia suunnitelmia, annettiin gryndereille ja Tielaitokselle vapaat kädet. Metro ja kaupunkiradat, vaikka ovatkin S&P:n käsialaa (yhtä hyvin voi väittää niiden olevan myös Eliel Saarisen kynästä lähtöisin) ovat sentään syntyneet suunnitellusti, ja niiden järkevyyttä harva enää kiistää.


Olen kyllä eri mieltä S&P:n ja hajautumisen yhteydestä. S&P:n suunnitelmiin hajautus ei kuulunut, mutta kun lähdettiin rakentamaan S&P:n autokaupunkia, se hajautuminen tapahtui, eikä sitä voitu estää. Kansanomaisesti sanottuna, mopo lähti karkaamaan käsistä ja reippaasti.

En nyt yhdistäisi Eliel Saarista tähän. Saarinen suunnitteli Suur-Helsinkiä todellakin ilman tavoitetta kaikkien ihmisten kulkemiseen autoilla. Esikaupuniliikenteeseen ei ollut kuin kevyttä tai raskasta raideliikennettä. Saarisella ei ollut tarpeita järjestää louhintateollisuuden vapaalle kapasiteetille tuottavaa käyttöä, joten hän saattoi miettiä liikennevälineitä tarkoituksenmukaisuuden periaatteella. Pikaraitiotie oli uusinta uutta hänen aikanaan (esim. Köln-Bonn sähkömoottorivaunut, nopeus 80 km/h vuonna 1906), ja se tarjosi - kuten edelleenkin - paremman palvelun ja halvemmalla hinnalla kuin silloinen toinen uutuus, sähkökäyttöinen maanalainen.

S&P on YTV:n PLJ-suunnittelun äiti. Sen sanoi pari vuotta sitten YTV:n Suoma Sihto (muistaakseni) eräässä Liikennesuunnittelun seuran esitelmässä. Mikko Laaksonen on aivan oikeassa kaikessa siinä, mitä tästä kirjoitti.

Jos S&P olisi lähtenyt Saarisen ideologiasta, että keskustan ja esikaupunkien välinen pääliikennemuoto on joukkoliikenne, hajautumista ei olisi tapahtunut. Tämä on toki teoreettinen ajatus, mutta on tärkeä ymmärtää ero joukkoliikenteen ja tierakentamisen välillä. Joukkoliikenteen kanssa liikennevirrat ovat hallinnassa, tierakentamisessa eivät. Yksityisautoilussa liikennevirrat ja niiden käyttäjät hakeutuvat sinne, mikä on heidän mielestään edullisinta, ja sitten alkaa ruuhkien paikkailun kierre.

S&P:n luomaa kehitystä on jarruttanut ainoastaan rahojen puute. Olen samaa mieltä rakentamisen suunnittelemattomasta toteutuksesta. Sillä kaikenlaiset metsälähiöt ovat rakentajien mieleen. Maa on arvotonta ja halpa ostaa, kun sinne ei ole tietä. Sitten vaaditaan yhteiskunnan kustannuksella tie, ja kas, maan arvo nousee. Kyllä kai tällä konstilla olisi lypsetty enempikin rahaa elementtilähiöistä, jos kansantaloudella olisi riittänyt maksukykyä. Onneksi ei riittänyt.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen kyllä eri mieltä S&P:n ja hajautumisen yhteydestä. S&P:n suunnitelmiin hajautus ei kuulunut, mutta kun lähdettiin rakentamaan S&P:n autokaupunkia, se hajautuminen tapahtui, eikä sitä voitu estää. Kansanomaisesti sanottuna, mopo lähti karkaamaan käsistä ja reippaasti.


Eli S&P:n suunnitelmat eivät toteutuneet juuri miltään osin vaan syntyi spontaanisesti jotain muuta.




> En nyt yhdistäisi Eliel Saarista tähän. Saarinen suunnitteli Suur-Helsinkiä todellakin ilman tavoitetta kaikkien ihmisten kulkemiseen autoilla. Esikaupuniliikenteeseen ei ollut kuin kevyttä tai raskasta raideliikennettä.


Sitä minäkin tarkoitin, että Saarinen suunnitteli paljon ratoja Helsinkiin. Tai tiedä häntä olivatko ne häneltä vai Rautatiehallitukselta lähtöisin. Saarinen suunnitteli perinteisen keski-eurooppalaisen tiiviin korttelikaupungin, jonka ulkopuolella olisi puutarhaesikaupunkien kehä. Autoilun rajua kasvua vuosisadan lopulla hän eikä kukaan muu voinut siihen aikaan ennustaa. 




> Saarisella ei ollut tarpeita järjestää louhintateollisuuden vapaalle kapasiteetille tuottavaa käyttöä, joten hän saattoi miettiä liikennevälineitä tarkoituksenmukaisuuden periaatteella. Pikaraitiotie oli uusinta uutta hänen aikanaan (esim. Köln-Bonn sähkömoottorivaunut, nopeus 80 km/h vuonna 1906), ja se tarjosi - kuten edelleenkin - paremman palvelun ja halvemmalla hinnalla kuin silloinen toinen uutuus, sähkökäyttöinen maanalainen.


Maanalainen tai omassa kuilussaan oli nykyisen vanhan pääaseman ja Pasilaan sijoitettavan uuden pääaseman välille suunniteltu kaupunkirautatie. Munkkiniemi-Haagan suunnitelmissa Houpalahden asema oli suunniteltu sellaiseksi jykeväksi ja monumentaaliseksi kuin sen ajan Berliinin suuret S-Bahn asemat. Saarinen siis arveli että Helsinki kasvaa muutamassa vuosikymmenessä vähintään Kölnin kokoiseksi. 




> S&P on YTV:n PLJ-suunnittelun äiti. Sen sanoi pari vuotta sitten YTV:n Suoma Sihto (muistaakseni) eräässä Liikennesuunnittelun seuran esitelmässä. Mikko Laaksonen on aivan oikeassa kaikessa siinä, mitä tästä kirjoitti.


Olisi kiinnostavaa jos löytyisi muita todisteita siitä vai oliko se vain sammakko. 

Joka tapauksessa kaikki Helsingin niemen halki ja poikki kulkevat moottoritiet on keskustatunnelia lukuunottamatta jätetty nykyisistä suunnitelmista kokonaan pois. Kaupungin läpi tunneleissa tai kuiluissa kulkevia monikaistaisia autoväyliä on saksalaisissakin Helsingin kokoisissa kaupungeissa huomattavasti Helsinkiä enemmän. Saksassa tosin joukkoliikenneratkaisutkin on jouduttu isolla rahalla rakentamaan mahdollisimman houkutteleviksi, että olisi jotain tasapainoa auto- ja joukkoliikenteen välillä. Päinvastoin on köyhissä kehitysmaiden tai entisen N-liiton kaupungeissa, joissa mihinkään liikennemuotoon ei ole resurssien puutteessa erityisesti panostettu. Kehätietkin usein puuttuvat niin että läpikulkevat autoarmaadat jyräävät keskustojen läpi. 

En minä väitä että pitäisi tehdä juuri niinkuin Saarinen tai saksalaiset suunittelivat kaupunkinsa, koska nyt elämme erilaisia aikoja. Harmi vain että yritykset saada suomalaiset innostumaan tiiviistä kaupungeista ja hyvistä joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä ovat kymmenenä viimeisenä vuotena  menneet osittain harakoille. Esim tämänvuotisten Espoon asuntomessujen eurooppalaisittain tiiviit pientalokorttelit saivat aika tylyn arvioinnin lehdistöltä. Sekään ei auttanut vaikka kyseessä oli nimenomaan raideliikenneyhteyksien varteen suunniteltu alue. Messuilla olisi muka pitänyt olla sellaisia "perinteisiä" harjakattoisia puutaloja ja tonttien olla paljon isompia. Sellaisia joita suomalaiset haluavat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli S&P:n suunnitelmat eivät toteutuneet juuri miltään osin vaan syntyi spontaanisesti jotain muuta.


Kun katsoo karttaa ja S&P:n karttoja, niin karkeasti ottaen kaikki muu on toteutunut, paitsi keskustaa halkova motari ja siihen liittyvä Laajsalao-Kruununhaka -silta ja sen jatkeena "eteläinen Itäväylä". Ei tiet ihan samoilla kohdin ole, mutta periaatteessa ne ovat olemassa. Ja onneksi ei niin monikaistaisina.

Metro on jäänyt 60 km:n tavoitteestaan. Puuteet ovat länsimetro ja U-metro kantakaupungin alueella sekä Pasilan poikittaismetro. Toisaalta on Vuosaaren haara, jota S&P:ssä ei suunniteltu.

S&P:ssä oleva keskitetty kaupunkirakenne ei ole toteutunut, vaan jotain muuta eli hajaannus. Siksi S&P:ssä ei ole Kehä 3:a, vaan Kehä 2.




> Olisi kiinnostavaa jos löytyisi muita todisteita siitä vai oliko se vain sammakko.


Liikennesuunnittelun seuran Liikenne-lehdessä oli juttua Sihdon puheesta. Sieltä minäkin asian luin.




> Joka tapauksessa kaikki Helsingin niemen halki ja poikki kulkevat moottoritiet on keskustatunnelia lukuunottamatta jätetty nykyisistä suunnitelmista kokonaan pois.


Oiskohan vaan. Emme tiedä, mitä autopuolueen suunnittelijoiden päässä liikkuu. Kuin tyhjästä se tuli keskustatunnelikin 1994.




> Esim tämänvuotisten Espoon asuntomessujen eurooppalaisittain tiiviit pientalokorttelit saivat aika tylyn arvioinnin lehdistöltä. Sekään ei auttanut vaikka kyseessä oli nimenomaan raideliikenneyhteyksien varteen suunniteltu alue. Messuilla olisi muka pitänyt olla sellaisia "perinteisiä" harjakattoisia puutaloja ja tonttien olla paljon isompia. Sellaisia joita suomalaiset haluavat.


Se, mitä lehdissä lukee, ei välttämättä kerro sitä, mitä suomalaiset haluavat.

On myös kyse kokonaisuudesta. Ihmettelin messualuen talojen hintoja, joihin tuskin on varaa nuorilla lapsiperheillä, joille ympäristö voisi sopia. Ihmettelin myös sitä, miksi vaihteleva metsämaasto jyrätään autioksi kentäksi, johon sitten ryhdytään rakentamaan keinotekoista luontoa. Intiimi tunnelma vääristyy, kun tiukkaan rakennettujen talojen keskellä on valtava autio nurmikenttä. Syntyy kontrasti, joka koetaan kuten kuvailit: talot ovat liian tiiviisti. Alueen liikenteestä saa käsityksen vasta nyt, mutta en ole käynyt katsomassa. Messujen aikana kaduilla oli mukava tunnelma kävellessä, mutta miltä ne tuntuvat, kun joka talon 2 autoa ovat paikalla.

Lopullisen tuomion antavat asuntoja ostavat ihmiset, ja se selviää vasta vuoden parin päästä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Länsimetron voittokulku näkyy voimistuvan. Ylen aikaisen uutisen mukaan Kirkkonummen valtuuston puheenjohtaja Timo Haapaniemi (kok) esittää, että metro voisi jatkua Kivenlahdesta Kirkkonummen Sarvvikiin ja Masalaan, ja sieltä jopa Jorvakseen saakka.

----------


## edsel

Epäilemättä yksittäisten naapurikuntien johtajat haluaisivat kuntansa alueelle paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet valtion varoin. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä että noin tapahtuisi.

Kirkkonummi on saamassa lähivuosien aikana tie 51:n levennyksen moottoritietasoiseksi joten metron tulo saattaa kestää. Hyvä kuitenkin että voittokulku jatkuu :-)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetron voittokulku näkyy voimistuvan. Ylen aikaisen uutisen mukaan Kirkkonummen valtuuston puheenjohtaja Timo Haapaniemi (kok) esittää, että metro voisi jatkua Kivenlahdesta Kirkkonummen Sarvvikiin ja Masalaan, ja sieltä jopa Jorvakseen saakka.


No tämähän se osoittaa miten älykkäällä ja asiantuntevalla pohjalla metrotouhu on.

Kirkkonummelle menee jo yksi metro, mutta sekään ei kirkkonummelaisia kiinnosta. Pitäisikö valaa tunneli sen ympärille, jos sitten pimeä houkuttelisi enemmän matkustajia?

Kirkkonummen tärkein liikennehanke on ollut vuosikausia saada moottoritie Espoon rajalta Kirkkonummen motariosuudelle. Siinä välissä kun on Erikssonin konttorin kohdalla yksi risteys, Shell ja liikennevalot. Niissä joutuu seisomaan parikin kiertoa. Joten ainoa ratkaisu on moottoritie.

Antero

----------


## SD202

Tänään ilmestynyt Helsingin Sanomat jatkaa tutulla linjallaan. Kyseisen aviisin sivulta A14 voisi helposti saada sellaisen käsityksen, että Espoon valtuusto valitsee huomisessa äänestyksessään metron. Eikö Helsingin Sanomienkin kannattaisi malttaa mielensä ja uutisoida tästä aiheesta vasta tiistaina - siis äänestyksen jälkeen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö Helsingin Sanomienkin kannattaisi malttaa mielensä ja uutisoida tästä aiheesta vasta tiistaina - siis äänestyksen jälkeen?


Helsingin sanomat TEKEE historiaa. :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin sanomat TEKEE historiaa.


Teki historiaa tai ei, niin osaako kukaan vastata tällaiseen kysymykseen: 

Sunnuntain hesarissa esiteltiin metron historiaa lyhyesti, myös länsimetron. 

Sen mukaan Helsinki hylkäsi Espoon ehdottaman lähiliikenerautatien rakentamisen Helsingistä eteläiseen Espooseen 1970-luvun alussa. Tietääkö kukaan millainen tämä ratasuunitelma oli? Oliko se haararata rantaradasta etelään päin, vai länsiväylän suuntainen Lauttasaaren yli länteen? Miten tarkkaan tätä rataa oli suunniteltu? Oliko VR myös hankkeen takana? Vai oliko ehdotus vain jonkinlainen poliittinen vastaveto Helsingin metrosuunnitelmille? 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Tänään ilmestynyt Helsingin Sanomat...


Metrosta myös Pressossa ja näköislehdessä (sivu A16): http://www.digipaper.fi/presso/1800/

Mukana oudonnäköinen linjakaaviohahmotelma ja lauttasaarelaisten kriittinen näkökulma. Sekä niitä iänikuisia citymaasturikliseitä...

----------


## vristo

Tänään on sitten se hetki, jota olen henkilökohtaisesti odottanut jo yli 30 vuotta. Tehköön Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto hyvän päätöksen, joka nostaa Espoon todellisten kaupunkien joukkoon ja saa sen joukkoliikenteen aivan uudelle tasolle. Tuo päätos ei vaikuta vain Espoon ja espoolaisten tulevaisuuteen, vaan kantaa kauas tulevaisuuteen. Katsotaan huomenissa, ovatko tulevaisuuden visioni toteutumassa. 

Terveisin
nimim. Kyllä Länsimetrolle!

----------


## Elmo Allen

Valtuuston kokousta voi seurata myös netistä (toimii vain IE:llä):

http://a1765.g.akamai.net/f/1765/109...5/index_fi.htm

----------


## Albert

> Valtuuston kokousta voi seurata myös netistä (toimii vain IE:llä):


Myös Firefoxilla. (ainakin 1.5.0.7)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Voi suositella. Melkoinen spektaakkeli. Tiukkaa argumentointia ja värikkyyttä.
Kestänee vielä jonkin aikaa.

----------


## SD202

> Metrosta myös Pressossa ja näköislehdessä (sivu A16): http://www.digipaper.fi/presso/1800/


Kuin myös Helsingin Sanomien konserniin kuuluvassa, eilen sunnuntaina 24.09.2006 ilmestyneessä Vartti -lehdessä. Vartti -lehti näyttää olevan samaa mieltä metron suhteen kuin konsernin suurinkin lehti. Mutta ei kai sanomalehden tarkoitus ole tuoda lehden omaa mielipidettä julki noin räikeästi...? Tosin HS -konserni on ennenkin onnistunut tuomaan oman mielipiteensä julki - niin politiikan, urheilun kuin nyt myös metroasiankin saralla.

Mitä Espoon kaupunki tänään sitten ikinä päättääkin, niin loppuupa ainakin monivuotinen jahkailu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myös Firefoxilla. (ainakin 1.5.0.7)


Itsellänikin on sama FF, muttei toiminut (luultavasti siksi, että streami oli auki jo IE:ssä) ja kun vehje itse ilmoitti haluavansa IE:n. No eniweis.

Kasvi kiteytti puheenvuorossaan mielestäni sen, mikä on tällä hetkellä a) paras ja b) ainoa vaihtoehto. Metro tullaan valitsemaan tänään, se on käytännössä varmaa jo ennen äänestyksiä. Se mitä on tehtävä, on erityisesti ryhdyttävä taittamaan peistä raide-Jokerin puolesta. Joukkoliikenteen vuotuista investointimäärärahaa on riittävällä poliittisella tahdolla myös mahdollista nostaa, jolloin Jokeria ei tarvitse haudata vuoden 2030 jälkeisiin määrärahoihin. Sen puolesta täytyy vain taistella. Nähtävissä on, että tämän illan jälkeen metroa ja pikaraitiotietä ei tarvitse enää asettaa vastakkain, vaan ne voivat kulkea käsi kädessä. Tämän illan valtuuston tärkein viesti on, että pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennettä on kehitettävä seudullisesta näkökulmasta, kokonaisuutena. Sehän tulee metron ehdoissakin selkeästi esille. Luulen, että Helsingissäkin alkaa löytyä neuvottelutahtoa Espoon ehtoja kohtaan. Espoon kaikki ehdothan ovat Helsingin näkökulmasta hyödyllisiä, mutta sellaisia joilla Espoota voidaan metropäätökseen painostaa. Poliittista pokeria, jossa Espoo päättää nyt katsoa kortit.

----------


## Jussi

> Itsellänikin on sama FF, muttei toiminut (luultavasti siksi, että streami oli auki jo IE:ssä) ja kun vehje itse ilmoitti haluavansa IE:n. No eniweis.


Minulle tuli kyllä javascprit-ilmoitus, että haluaisi IE:n, mutta kun FF:lla klikkasi ok, video aukesi ihan normaalisti...  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Hienoa Espoo: 45 valtuutettua metron puolesta ja 19 vastaan sitä. Tästä on hyvä jatkaa.

----------


## a__m

Upeaa, kiitos, Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto.

----------


## ultrix

Jep, historiallinen päätös on nyt tehty, mutta tämä ei vielä kuitenkaan ole varsinainen rakentamispäätös.

Espoon sivuilta lainattua:




> Espoon valtuusto päätti Espoon eteläosien joukkoliikennejärjestelmän runkoratkaisuksi välillä Ruoholahti - Matinkylä kokonaan tunnelissa kulkevan metron edellyttäen, että seuraavat 12 ehtoa toteutuvat:
> 
> 1
> Valtio osallistuu järjestelmän rakentamiseen vähintään samalla (30 %) osuudella kuin muihinkin seudullisiin raideliikennehankkeisiin. Helsinki vastaa rakennuskustannuksista yhdessä valtion kanssa omalla alueellaan.
> 
> 2
> Valtio osallistuu aikanaan myös raideliikenteen jatkamiseen Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen samalla osuudella kuin kohdassa 1 (vähintään 30 %).
> 
> 3
> ...


Ehdot vaikuttavat olevan varsin hyvät, Länsimetron on oltava ennen kaikkea _laadukas_. Matkustajien kuuluu viihtyä metroasemilla: ehkäpä Tukholman kaltainen metroasemien somistaminen taiteella tekee hyvää? Saa nähdä, jos jopa lipunmyyjä ja portit tulisivat Tukholman malliin ainakin tärkeimmille länsimetroasemille (Otaniemi, Tapiola, Matinkylä). Kaupallista toimintaa nyt ainakin tulee. Ankeaa betoniasemaa espoolaisen tuskin tarvii Itä-Helsingin asemia lukuunottamatta nähdä. 

Toivottavasti Espoonlahden seudun suorat bussit kaikesta huolimatta säilytetään. Matinkylä on aivan liian kaukana liityntäliikennettä ajatellen Kivenlahdesta ja Soukasta. Toki sisäistä liikennettä saa olla: esimerkiksi Kauklahti-Kivenlahti-Soukka-Nöykkiö-Matinkylä voisi olla sopiva keräilylinja. Reitistä on tosin saatava riittävän nopea, mutta ei riittävän saatavuuden kustannuksella.

Metrojunat ovat sen verran modernia tekniikkaa, että niitä en lähtisi vaihtamaan ainakaan ennen vuotta 2030. Kaluston modernisointi sen sijaan on ihan kannatettava ajatus. "Nokkajuna" kuitenkin tulisi säilyttää historiallisena kuriositeettina vanhana kunnon 70-luvun muovipenkkimetrona, jota voisi ennen museointia ajaa ihan normaalissa liikenteessä. Muun kaluston penkit tulee vaihtaa Sm4-tasoiseen istuinmalliin, jossa on ihan oikeasti mukava istua. Ei muovipenkeissäkään sinänsä mitään vikaa ole, mutta takapuoli niissä puutuu - ainakin jos joutuu matkustamaan väliä Kivenlahti-Itäkeskus. Sen lisäksi niillä on hieman "kolmannen luokan" status, ei oman arvonsa tunteva liikemies halua sellaisella istua.

Hienoin vaatimus tuossa ehtolistassa oli ehkäpä Raide-Jokerin edellytys. Espoossa hoksattiin, että Länsimetro on sen sortin pakko, jonka lykkääminen estää kaiken muun kehityksen. Raide-Jokerin kietominen metron ympärille on nerokas liike, joka osoittaa espoolaisilta poliitikoilta hyvää pelisilmää. Toivottavasti Jokeri saadaan raiteille samoihin aikoihin Länsimetron kanssa, parasta olisi esim. Tapiola-Lauttasaari-osuuden avajaisten yhteydessä avata myös Tapiola-Leppävaara-osuus, kuinka mahtipontinen ja hieno ele joukkoliikenteen puolesta se olisikaan.

Tulevaisuus näyttää olevan Länsimetron ja Raide-Jokerin. Uskon, että hyvä niin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Keskustelun kuunnelleena en kehu.

Espoossa on kolmenlaisia valtuutettuja:
A Niitä, jotka periaatteesta kannattavat metroa riippumatta siitä, mitä se merkitsee joukkoliikenteen käyttäjilleB Niitä, jotka selittävät, miksi muuttivat juuri mielensäC Niitä, jotka ovat perehtyneet asiaan ja kannattavat mahdollisimman hyvää joukkoliikennettä
A-ryhmälle esim. Raide-YVA on erinomainen, täydellinen ja kattava selvitys, joka osoittaa tunnelimetron ylivoimaiseksi. Raide-YVA:n luvut matkustajamääristä, autoilun määrästä ja matka-ajoista eivät kuitenkaan pidä paikkaansa, vaan joukkoliikenteen osuus kasvaa, autoilu vähenee ja kaikki matkat ovat lyhyempiä.

B-ryhmäläiset eivät kannata metroa mutta äänestävät sen puolesta, koska ovat ymmärtäneet, että muuten ei Helsinki hyväksy Kehä 1:n parannuksia, Kehä 2:n jatkoa ja kaupunkiradan jatkoa Espooseen asti.

C-ryhmässä ei haluta käyttää 300 miljoonaa euroa siihen, että Länsiväylän busseissa matkustavat siirretään tunneliin ja matka muuttuu hitaaksi ja vaihdolliseksi, eikä mitään metron väitettyjä etuja kuitenkaan saada.

A-ryhmäläiset uskovat, että metron rakentamisesta on nyt päätetty. Ei ole. Tämä on vasta tahdonilmaisu, että metroon suostutaan (B-ryhmä) tai sitä halutaan (A-ryhmä). Ei ole edes päätöstä siitä, miten asia etenee.

Valtuuston päätös on ehdollinen, ja ehtoja on 12. Siis 2 enemmän kuin kaupunginhallituksen alkuperäisessä ehtolistassa. Ehtoihin tarvitaan Helsingin, Vantaan ja valtion suostuminen ehdoista riippuen. Jos tai kun jokin ehdoista ei täyty, valtuuston on kokoonnuttava uudelleen pohtimaan, mitä sitten tehdään. Minkäänlaista aikataulua ehdoille ei ole. Toimialajohtaja Loukon mukaan LVM alkaa käsitellä asiaa tiistaina, Helsinki omalta osaltaan sitten, kun ehtii ottaa asian ensin kaupunginhallituksen listalle.

Antero

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Helvetin hyvä ja hiivatillinen päätös tuli sieltä. Näin harrastajana tulee vähän vaihtelua ehkä jopa meidän metro-skeneen ja linjastokin ratakaavioineen tulee mielenkiintoisammaksi. Ja muutenkin raskasmetro on parempi kuin pikaratikka koska metroa meillä on jo ja pikaratikkaa ei. Jos tulisi vaikka jotain hiivatillisia metrovaunuja jonkun muun kuin M100:n ja M200:n suunnittelijan kynästä...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Myöskin Espoon valtuuston kokousta seurailleena muutama kommentti asiaan, vain muistutuksena.

1. Metro valittiin "reunaehtojen", ei joukkoliikenteen takia

Metro valittiin ensisijaisesti siksi, että sen avulla saataisiin

- Kehä I:n parannus
- Kehä II:n jatke Turuntie - Hämeenlinnanväylä
- Raide-Jokeri
- Espoon kunnallisen itsenäisyyden säilyminen

Suuri osa metroa äänestäneistä EI äänestänyt sitä siksi, että haluaisi parantaa joukkoliikennettä, vaan näiden "pakettiehtojen" takia.

Jos pakettiehdot eivät toteudu, paketti purkautuu.

En usko, että Länsimetron hankepäätöstä tehdään Espoon valtuustossa ennen kuin ehdot ovat valtuustoa tyydyttävästi toteutuneet.

2. Haluttiin Kivenlahden metro, ei Matinkylän metroa

Käytännössä kaikissa puheenvuoroissa todettiin, että metro Matinkylään ei ole riittävä, vaan tarvitaan metro Kivenlahteen. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että ostettiin "sikaa säkissä".

Kivenlahden metrosta ei ole saman tasoista selvitystä kuin Raide-YVA. 

Saatavilla olevan tiedon perusteella metro Matinkylä - Kivenlahti maksaa noin 200 - 300 miljoonaa euroa 

Onko järjellistä käyttää 700 - 800 miljoonaa euroa Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenneratkaisuun? 

Muistuttaisin siitä, että näin suurella rahalla voisi olla tehokkaampaakin käyttöä Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen parantamisessa.

Metron rakentamisessa on myös merkittävä riski, että kustannukset ovat merkittävästi suuremmat kuin on arvioitu. 

3. Metro päätettiin tarkoituksellisesti virheellisen valmistelun perusteella

Länsimetron kannattajillekin muistuttaisin siitä, että metropäätös tehtiin tarkoituksellisesti harhaanjohtavan valmistelun perusteella.

- "Pikaraitiotie" - nimityksen saaneet vaihtoehdot oli tarkoituksella suunniteltu väärin, jotta ne eivät menestyisi vertailussa.
- "Kombi" - vaihtoehdon liikennöinti oli suunniteltu väärin, josta seurasi 10 miljoonan euron ylimääräiset liikennöintikulut vuodessa.
- Vaihdottomia pikaraitiotieyhteyksiä Helsingin keskustaan ja Espoon kerrostalo- ja työpaikka-alueille asti ei ollut selvitetty.
- Yhteiskuntataloudellisia laskelmia manipuloitiiin, jotta metron kannattavuus saatiin arvoon 1,15 kun oikea arvo oli 0,72.
- TramWest - vaihtoehdon jo sovittu esittely Espoon kaupunginvaltuustolle peruttiin viime hetkellä.

Jos metro on niin erinomainen kuin moni tässä ketjussa väittää, niin miksi se tarvitsi tuekseen tällaista vääristelyä ja salailua?

Tämä ei todellakaan ole ainoa tapaus Suomessa, jossa suuren investoinnin perusteet tarkoituksellisesti vääristellään. 

Kannattaa hivenen miettiä, mikä on sekä poliitikkojen, virkamiesten että konsulttien moraali, kun tällainen vääristely hyväksytään laajasti.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tulihan se sieltä lopulta! Varteenotettavia vaihtoehtojahan oli vain kaksi: bussit tai metro. Metro valittiin ja järki voitti! Kiitos Espoo!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jännityksellä odotin päätöstä. Heräsin yöllä varmaan 5 kertaa, mutta en malttanut nousta ylös ja laittaa tietsikkaa päälle katsoakseni miten kävi. 

Vaikka toteuttamiselle laadittiin 12 reunaehtoa, niin suurimman osan ei pitäisi tuottaa vaikeuksia toteutua. Hankalin on ehkä valtion rahoituksen saaminen Jokeriin. Nyt pikaraitiotiemiehillä ja naisilla on näytön paikka. Jokeri on pääkaupunkiseudun ensimmäiselle pikaraitiotiekokeilulle helpommin toteutettavissa oleva kohde kuin länsiväylän suunta. 

Lisäksi äänestäjät ovat toivoneet metroa, eli metron hylkäämineen enää tämän jälkeen vaatii todella päteviä syitä. 




> 1. Metro valittiin "reunaehtojen", ei joukkoliikenteen takia


Joskus se on parempi myöntää tosiasiat. Vaikka itse olen espoolainen niin olen aina ollut sitä mieltä että Espoo on monet kymmenet vuodet saanut poimia rusinat pullasta, haalia itselleen pk-seudun parhaimmat työpaikat ja veronmaksajat, ja rakentaa liikenneverkkonsa 80%:sesti autoilun varaan. Suomen muka toiseksi suurimpaan kaupungin keskustaan ei pääse tänäkään päivänä millään muulla kuin autolla ja bussilla. Ja espoolaiset tarkoittavat keskustallaan nimenomaan Tapiolaa. 

Metropäätös on osoitus että sitä peräänkuulutettua yhteistyöhalua vihdoinkin löytyy. Mitä sinä turkulaisena miettisit jos Raisio tai Naantali esim päättäisivät toimia Turun seudulla kuten Espoo ja houkutella arkkipiispan istuimen ja tuomiokirkon muuttamaan pois Turusta, niin että nykyinen tuomiokirkko muuttuu pelkäksi museoksi? 




> 2. Haluttiin Kivenlahden metro, ei Matinkylän metroa


Raskasraidemetron kohdalla Espoo maksaisi siitä n 150-200, Matinkylän metron n 200 miljoonan lisäksi. Vertailun vuoksi Vantaan kaupungilla on velkaa yli 200 miljoonaa, asukkaita n 50000 vähemmän ja verotulot aika paljon pienemmät kuin Espoolla, eikä metroa edes. 

Tämä ehkä kuulostaa optimistiselta, mutta kun on kyse jatkosta Kivenlahteen, niin ei ole poissuljettu että se toteutetaan kombina. Silloin Kivenlahden haaran kustannuksia saataisiin tiputettua ehkä 100:aan ilman että toiminnallisuus kärsii. Kivenlahden jatkon raskasmetron hinnalla voitaisiin Kivenlahden haaran lisäksi toteuttaa toinen kombihaara Suurpeltoon ja Espoon keskukseen. Silloin nykyisen kaupunkiradan jatkaminen Espoon keskukseen olisi enemmän tai vähemmän turhaa, eli säästöjä tulisi siitäkin. Nykyisellä rantaradalla päästään 10-12 minuutin vuoroväliin ilman lisäraiteita. 




> 3. Metro päätettiin tarkoituksellisesti virheellisen valmistelun perusteella


Pikaraitiotielle oli esteenä pääasiassa Helsingin kielteinen kanta. Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenneyhteys on Helsingin ja Espoon yhteinen hanke, ei jommankumman. Helsinki ei esittänyt missän vaihessa varteenotettavia ja vapaita paikkoja pikaraitiotien linjaukselle Ruoholahden ja keskustan välille. Espoolaiset politikot omalta osaltaan pelkäsivät pikaraitiotien vaatimisella ajavansa sukset totaalisesti ristiin Helsingin kanssa. Sinänsä omituista että ns parannettu bussivaihtoehto tunneleineen olisi vienyt yhtä paljon "tilaa" kuin pikaraitiotietunnelia. Se pitää paikkana että kombivaihtoehto puljattiin pois Stadin kannalta niin että liikenne ylimitoitettiin ja sille olisi muka pitänyt rakenta oma terminaali. Pahimpana mokana sekä Helsingin että Espoon liikenneasiantuntijoiden, konsulttien että pikaraitiotieakstivistien mielestä pidän sitä että kukaan ei vakavissaan ehdottanut esim sellaista kompromissia että nykyinen Ruoholahti-Kamppi -metropätkä olisi muutettu pikaraitiotieksi (jota olisi voitu jatkaa Kauppatorin kautta Laajasaloon). 

Mutta viimemisin ja ehkä merkittävin syy oli että espoolaiset politikot myös pelkäsivät että pikaraitioteiden toteuttamiseksi Espoon sisällä valmiiksi rakennettuun ympäristöön vaatisi suurempia ponnistuksia maankäytölle nykyisessä kaupunkirakenteessa kuin maanalainen metro, kadut joututtaisiin rakentamaan uudestaan, ja mahdollisesti kaventaa joko autojen tai kevyen liikenteen väylien tilaa, tai katkaista viheraluekokonaisuuksia. Pahimmissa tapauksissa talotkin olisivat radan tiellä. Ja jokaisen parin kilometrin pätkän rakentamiseta olisi valitettu, ja työt olisivat seisoneet kuukausia. Ja vaikka se on ikävä tällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla todeta, niin vaikea se on sivuttaa sitä tosiseikkaa että espoolaiset ovat niiin kiintyneitä autoihinsa, ja että metro kaikista vaihtohdoista tarjoaa eniten mahdollisuukisa  autoilla "järkevästi", ts hyödyntää  liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuuksia joita muilla vaihtoehdoilla oli paljon niukemmin esitettynä. 

Myytti raitioteiden hitaudesta istuu myös monella sitkeässä, ja siksi moni politikko epäili että lopputulos ei pitkillä matkoilla olisi niin houkutteleva kuin metro tai nykyiset länsiväyläbussit. Aika jona elämme ei taida olla niin valmis niin radikaalille ja laajalle toteutukselle kuin mitä TramWest olisi tarkoittanut. 

Raide-Jokerihankkeen saamiseksi käyntiin on siis paljon työsarkaa. Enemmän kuin länsimetron, mutta en epäile etteikö siitä tulisi mitään.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> 1. Metro valittiin "reunaehtojen", ei joukkoliikenteen takia


Ei vaan reunaehdot asetettiin, jotta metroa vastustaneetkin voisivat esiintyä voittajina ja kaikille jäisi hyvä mieli. Oikeasti nämä reunaehdot ovat lähinnä sanahelinää. Miten vaikkapa kohdat 9, 10 ja 12 voisivat olla metron rakentamisen esteenä, kun näiden toteutuminen voidaan oikeasti todeta vasta metron käyttöönoton jälkeen? Ehdot 2-4 ovat puolestaan kiinni valtion tulevien vuosien rahatilanteesta, koska ei näitä varoja valmiina missään jemmassa ole. Vaikka niihin tänä päivänä rahaa luvattaisiinkin niin huomenna tilanne voi olla aivan toinen. Vastaavia esimerkkejä löytyy menneisyydestä vaikka kuinka paljon.

----------


## Resiina

Tämä on ehkä tyhmä kysymys, mutta mitäs vielä tapahtuu ennen kuin rakentaminen voi mahdollisesti alkaa ?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tämä on ehkä tyhmä kysymys, mutta mitäs vielä tapahtuu ennen kuin rakentaminen voi mahdollisesti alkaa ?


Käytännössä tarvitaan:
Päätös PLJ:n päivityksestä, jossa Ruoholahti - Matinkylä sekä Matinkylä - Kivenlahti - metro sekä Espoon toivomat muut liikennehankkeet (Kehä I, Kehä II ja Raide-Jokari) on päätetty. Tämä todennäköisesti täyttää suuren osan Espoon "reunaehdoista".Espoon ja Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustojen hyväksymä hankesuunnitelma Ruoholahti - Matinkylä - metrosta (RaideYVA ei vielä ole hankesuunnitelma)Tarvittavat asemakaavan muutospäätökset Espoossa ja Helsingissä (kaikkia asemakaavanmuutoksia ei voida tehdä ennen hankesuunnitelman etenemistä tarpeeksi pitkälle)Eduskunnan budjettipäätös rahoittaa Länsimetroa PLJ:ssä sovittu määrä.Hankeorganisaation perustaminen sekä urakoiden kilpailuttaminen.
Joka tapauksessa kestää useamman vuoden ennen kuin töihin päästään, vaikka asiat menisivätkin sujuvasti.

----------


## petteri

Nyt kun tunnelin rakentaminen Ruoholahdesta Matinkyl&#228;&#228;n saatiin p&#228;&#228;tetty&#228; on yksi lukko poissa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kehitt&#228;misest&#228;. Rautatientori - Tapiola runkoyhteyden puuttuminen on tehnyt raideliikenteen kehitt&#228;misest&#228; vaikeaa. 

1524 mm:n raitiotie ja kombikalusto on ollut pannassa niin pitk&#228;&#228;n kun Etel&#228;-Espoon raideliikenneratkaisu on ollut auki. "Halpis-tason" pikaratikkasuunnitelmien kuten Tramwestin kummitteleminen on pit&#228;nyt pikaratikkatekniikan poissa keskustelusta.

Mielest&#228;ni korkeatasoinen pikaratikkatyyppinen raideliikenneratkaisu vaatii muusta liikenteest&#228; eristetyn metro/kaupunkiratatasoisen radan suurelle osalle pitkist&#228; runkoreiteist&#228;. T&#228;ll&#246;in korkeatasoisen pikaratikkaj&#228;rjestelm&#228;n rakentaminen olemassaolevaan Etel&#228;-Espoon kaupunkirakenteeseen olisi maksanut enemm&#228;n kuin metro. Ensin rakennettaisiin metrotason runkoreitti ja sitten viel&#228; "pistoraiteita".  

Metrop&#228;&#228;t&#246;s oli pakko tehd&#228;, koska muuten Rautatientori - Tapiola v&#228;lin runkoyhteys olisi j&#228;&#228;nyt rakentamatta. On vaikeaa kuvitella, ett&#228; Espoo olisi suostunut k&#228;ytt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n joukkoliikenteeseen viel&#228; enemm&#228;n rahaa.

Nyt 1524 mm:n "pikaratikka"/kombi suunnitelmat her&#228;&#228;v&#228;t varmaan aika nopeasti henkiin. Raide-Jokerihan on mit&#228; ilmeisimmin 1524 mm:n ratkaisu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei vaan reunaehdot asetettiin, jotta metroa vastustaneetkin voisivat esiintyä voittajina ja kaikille jäisi hyvä mieli. Oikeasti nämä reunaehdot ovat lähinnä sanahelinää.


On hauska olla PNu:n kanssa täsmälleen samaa mieltä.

Kyllä tämä todettiin salissakin eilen useamman kerran. Asetettuja ehtoja ei kukaan koskaan takaa, ja Helsingin painostuksessa valtuusto kokoontuu vielä monta kertaa päättämään ehdoista luopumisesta.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Nyt 1524 mm:n "pikaratikka"/kombi suunnitelmat heräävät varmaan aika nopeasti henkiin. Raide-Jokerihan on mitä ilmeisimmin 1524 mm:n ratkaisu.


Onko? Raideleveys on lähinnä tekninen yksityiskohta, mutta keksin helposti paljon perusteluja sille, että Helsingin raitiotiet ja Jokeri yhdistettäisiin tietyillä osuuksilla. Silloin 1000 mm voi olla paljon helpompaa kuin kolmen kiskon ratkaisut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt kun tunnelin rakentaminen Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään saatiin päätettyä on yksi lukko poissa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä.


Historian valossa pikemminkin päin vastoin. Jos metrotunnelin rakentamisesta Espooseen vielä joskus tehdään päätös, mikään muu joukkoliikennehanke ei tule etenemään vuosikymmeniin. Metro vie kaikki rahat, ja erityisesti Espoossa mikään muu "ei ole tarpeellista", kun metro ja sen liityntäliikenne hoitavat kaiken.

Eikä etene ennen tuota rakentamispäätöstäkään, koska mitään ei voi tehdä länsimetron rakentamispäätöstä odotellessa.

Paitsi autoteitä, sillä niitähän on "pakko" aina rakentaa, autot kun muuten ruuhkautuvat. Vauhtia saavat mm. keskustatunneli sekä vähemmän tunnetut Herttoniemen tunneli ja Herttoniemi-Viikki -tunneli. Ja kehäteille lohkotaan lisää kaistoja.




> Rautatientori - Tapiola runkoyhteyden puuttuminen on tehnyt raideliikenteen kehittämisestä vaikeaa.


Bussimetro Kampista on toiminut "runkona" jo vuosikaudet. Moni metron kannattaja perustelikin eilen metroa sillä, että samahan se on, missä bussista metroon vaihtaa.

Ei raideliikenne ole itseisarvo, vaan joukkoliikenteen menestyminen on tavoite.




> 1524 mm:n raitiotie ja kombikalusto on ollut pannassa niin pitkään kun Etelä-Espoon raideliikenneratkaisu on ollut auki. "Halpis-tason" pikaratikkasuunnitelmien kuten Tramwestin kummitteleminen on pitänyt pikaratikkatekniikan poissa keskustelusta.


Ymmärränkö niin, että mitä kalliimpi, sen parempi. Laadusta viis!

Näin vaikutti muutama valtuutettu eilen ajattelevan. Heidän mielestään oli hyvä, kun pannaan rahaa likoon mahdollisimman paljon.




> Mielestäni korkeatasoinen pikaratikkatyyppinen raideliikenneratkaisu vaatii muusta liikenteestä eristetyn metro/kaupunkiratatasoisen radan suurelle osalle pitkistä runkoreiteistä.


Suosittelen opintomatkaa niihin kymmeniin Euroopan kaupunkeihin, joissa toimii korkeatasoinen ja nopea pikaratikka, joka pysähtyy vain pysäkeillä. Myös korttelikaupungissa. Tiedätkö, mitä tarkoittaa täydellinen liikennevaloetuus?




> Tällöin korkeatasoisen pikaratikkajärjestelmän rakentaminen olemassaolevaan Etelä-Espoon kaupunkirakenteeseen olisi maksanut enemmän kuin metro. Ensin rakennettaisiin metrotason runkoreitti ja sitten vielä "pistoraiteita".


Näin väittävät metron kannattajat, jotka eivät ymmärrä sitä, mistä metron suuret kustannukset muodostuvat. Suurin yksittäinen kuluerä ovat asemat rakenteineen. Niitä ei ratikka tarvitse lainkaan. www.TramWest.fi -sivuilla tämäkin on selvitetty.




> Metropäätös oli pakko tehdä, koska muuten Rautatientori - Tapiola välin runkoyhteys olisi jäänyt rakentamatta. On vaikeaa kuvitella, että Espoo olisi suostunut käyttämään joukkoliikenteeseen vielä enemmän rahaa.


Tällainen yhteys ei ole milläänlailla tarpeen, koska tämän välin liikenne ei suunnitellulla maankäytöllä kasva niin suureksi, etteikö sen hoito olisi teknisesti mahdollista jopa busseilla. Ja jos bussien kapasiteetti loppuu, liikenteen hoito ei ole tarpeen metrolla, joka tulee huomattavasti kalliimmaksi kuin ratikka.




> Nyt 1524 mm:n "pikaratikka"/kombi suunnitelmat heräävät varmaan aika nopeasti henkiin. Raide-Jokerihan on mitä ilmeisimmin 1524 mm:n ratkaisu.


Nykyistä metroa on todellakin syytä kehittää tarkoituksenmukaisempaan suuntaan. Se tarkoittaa, että metrojunat kykenevät ensin liikennöimään ilmajohdoilla, jolloin säästetään olennaisin osa eli kalliit asemat. Seuraavaksi metrojunien tulisi kyetä liikennöimään katutilassa ja lopulta tulisi vielä päästä matalaan laituriin. Tällä onkin kansainvälisessä kielenkäytössä hyvin tunnettu nimitys: Light Rail.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> T&#228;m&#228; ehk&#228; kuulostaa optimistiselta, mutta kun on kyse jatkosta Kivenlahteen, niin ei ole poissuljettu ett&#228; se toteutetaan kombina.


Optimistiselta ehk&#228;, sill&#228; j&#228;rjen k&#228;ytt&#246;h&#228;n on t&#228;ss&#228; asiassa ollut kielletty. Mutta &#228;lykk&#228;&#228;lt&#228;.

Itse asiassa mit&#228; metron automaattiraportissa ja l&#228;nsimetron yhteydess&#228; on HKL:n suunnasta esitetty? 3-vaunuisia junia, siis kapasiteetti 600 hl&#246;. 2 x nykyaikaisen raitiovaunun juna on 500-600 hl&#246;. Miksi Espoota varten ei siis hankittaisi saman tien katukelpoista kalustoa, ja tehd&#228; koko Espoon radasta ilmajohtovirrotteista? Rata syntyisi huomattavasti halvemmalla ja voitaisiin k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; laadukkaampia (my&#246;s matkustajien liikkumisen kannalta) ratkaisuja.

Vastaan itse.

Siksi, ett&#228; Raide-YVA:ssa t&#228;m&#228; mahdollisuus mustamaalattiin tarkoituksellisesti keksim&#228;ll&#228; Kombi, jonka liikenn&#246;inti suunniteltiin tarkoituksella mahdollisimman typer&#228;ksi. N&#228;in oli teht&#228;v&#228; sairaalloisessa pikaraitiotiepelossa.

N&#228;in sitten todistettiin, ett&#228; 600 hl&#246; junien liikenn&#246;inti ei ole mahdollista, jos niiden nimi on Kombi tai pikaraitiovaunujuna, mutta se on mahdollista, jos nimi on 3-vaunuinen metrojuna.

Osoittaa hyvin hankkeen valmistelun tasoa ja tavoitteita.

Antero

PS: Ehdota sin&#228; Rainer, ett&#228; ostetaan Espoota varten samanlaisia metrojunia kuin Portossa. Toinen kuva t&#228;ss&#228;, ja katso todisteeksi, mit&#228; vaunun etuosassa lukee. Min&#228; en voi ehdottaa, sill&#228; kaikki mit&#228; sanon, on metrovastaista.

----------


## Jusa

> Portossa. Toinen kuva tässä, ja katso todisteeksi, mitä vaunun etuosassa lukee. .


Mikäpä ei olisi fiksumpaa kuin, että Raide-jokeri voisi sukeltaa sopivassa paikassa Kivenlahteen menevään metrotunneliin. Vaihdot kun eivät kovin mukavia ole etenkin jos joutuu kävelemään asemalta toiselle. Ainakin vaihtoasemalla tunnelliin.
Ei kai tuo nyt niin kauhean iso työ olisi varustaa vanha tunnelikin ilmajohdolla, vai kuinka paljon tuo tilaa vaatii.

----------


## petteri

> Historian valossa pikemminkin päin vastoin. Jos metrotunnelin rakentamisesta Espooseen vielä joskus tehdään päätös, mikään muu joukkoliikennehanke ei tule etenemään vuosikymmeniin. Metro vie kaikki rahat, ja erityisesti Espoossa mikään muu "ei ole tarpeellista", kun metro ja sen liityntäliikenne hoitavat kaiken.


Länsimetron rakentamisesta on tehty päätös. Toki on teoriassa mahdollista, että metropäätöstä muutetaan, mutta se ei ole luultavaa. Muun väittäminen on saivartelua.




> Ymmärränkö niin, että mitä kalliimpi, sen parempi. Laadusta viis!
> 
> Suosittelen opintomatkaa niihin kymmeniin Euroopan kaupunkeihin, joissa toimii korkeatasoinen ja nopea pikaratikka, joka pysähtyy vain pysäkeillä. Myös korttelikaupungissa. Tiedätkö, mitä tarkoittaa täydellinen liikennevaloetuus?


Riittävän nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys vaatii oman kaistan ja riittävän pitkän pysäkkivälin. Lisäksi joukkoliikenneverkoston pitää olla siinä kunnossa, että vaihtoyhteydet toimivat.

Olen käynyt esimerkiksi Amsterdamissa, jossa toimii ""pikaratikka". Kaupungissa tuo ei kullje paljonkaan suomalaista ratikkaa nopeammin, esikaupungeissa kyllä. Helsingin metroon tai paikallisjunaan verrattuna tuo on vaan tosi hidas.

Jostain syystä Amsterdamissakin rakennetaan nopeampia ratoja(metro), jotka vastaavat suomalaista metroa/kaupunkirataa pidempiä etäisyyksiä varten. Nyt pikaratikat kulkevat kyllä nopeasti esikaupungeissa, mutta hitaasti kaupungissa.

Pikaratikka voi kulkea nopeastikin siellä, missä sillä on oma kaista/rata, vähän tai ei ollenkaan tasoristeyksiä ja pitkä pysäkkiväli. Jos rakennetaan uusi asuinalue on pikaratikka kohtuulisen helppo toteuttaa. 




> Näin väittävät metron kannattajat, jotka eivät ymmärrä sitä, mistä metron suuret kustannukset muodostuvat. Suurin yksittäinen kuluerä ovat asemat rakenteineen. Niitä ei ratikka tarvitse lainkaan. Antero


Kun riittävän nopeaa rataa ei voida/haluta maankäytöllisestä syystä sijoittaa maan päälle, se joudutaan viemään tunneliin. Tällöin pitää rakentaa asemia. Metron ja pikaratikan kustannukset eivät eroa, kun ne kulkevat tunnelissa. 




> Nykyistä metroa on todellakin syytä kehittää tarkoituksenmukaisempaan suuntaan. Se tarkoittaa, että metrojunat kykenevät ensin liikennöimään ilmajohdoilla, jolloin säästetään olennaisin osa eli kalliit asemat. Seuraavaksi metrojunien tulisi kyetä liikennöimään katutilassa ja lopulta tulisi vielä päästä matalaan laituriin. Tällä onkin kansainvälisessä kielenkäytössä hyvin tunnettu nimitys: Light Rail.


Nykyistä kalustoa on syytä kehittää, niin, että nykyisestä ja tulevasta raideliikenteen runkoverkosta (Matinkylä-Itäkeskus, Rautatieasema - Espoon Keskus,  Rautatieasema- Kerava, Marja-rata ja  pisara) voidaan luoda "pistoyhteyksiä" asuinalueille (esimerkiksi Hakunila tai Olari). Nykyinen runkoverkon rakennustapa mahdollista hyvän ja nopean joukkoliikenteen: Kun runkoverkkoa täydennetään tuomaan raideliikennetta lähemmäs ihmisiä, pystytään samaan sekä nopeeat matka-ajat että vähemmän vaihtoja.

----------


## Compact

> PS: Ehdota sinä Rainer, että ostetaan Espoota varten samanlaisia metrojunia kuin Portossa. Toinen kuva tässä, ja katso todisteeksi, mitä vaunun etuosassa lukee. Minä en voi ehdottaa, sillä kaikki mitä sanon, on metrovastaista.


Tällaisia ranskalaisia "Metrobus"-junia Rouenista voisi myös kokeilla. Siinä on kai ympätty yhteen niin metron kuin bussinkin parhaat ominaisuudet? En tiedä, kun en osaa ranskaa...

No on se kuitenkin kiva, kun turistina voi tulevaisuudessa matkustaa Espooseen ja katsella kaunista merenrantakaupunkia. Ei vaiskaan: Uusi Ruoholahden-Matinkylän rata on pituudeltaan 13,4 km ja kaikki on syvällä maanalla. Asemille tulee liiketiloja ja niistä tehdään kaupunkilaisten "olohuoneita". Linjaa liikennöidään nykyistä pienemmillä vaunuilla, niissä on pehmeät istuimet eikä liikennettä hoida HKL. Näin kerrottiin valtuuston kokouksessa.

Tulevaisuudessakin on siis metroasemista kaikkein auringonvaloisin lyhytkatoksinen Kulosaari sekä säältäsuojattu Vuosaaren "kasvihuone".

----------


## antti

Onnea Espoo, teitte hyvän päätöksen

----------


## ultrix

> Länsimetron rakentamisesta on tehty päätös. Toki on teoriassa mahdollista, että metropäätöstä muutetaan, mutta se ei ole luultavaa. Muun väittäminen on saivartelua.


Jos en ole aivan täysin väärin ymmärtänyt, nyt päätettiin vain siitä, minkä pohjalta lähdetään kehittämään Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennettä. Vielä ei ole päätetty, että lähdetään rakentamaan. Jopa Vantaan kehärata on lähempänä tilannetta, jossa lapion voi iskeä maahan.





> Riittävän nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys vaatii oman kaistan ja riittävän pitkän pysäkkivälin. Lisäksi joukkoliikenneverkoston pitää olla siinä kunnossa, että vaihtoyhteydet toimivat.


Tämä ei riitä, ja aina nämä eivät ole tarpeen. Näiden lisäksi 100% etuudet liikennevaloissa, mikäli joukkoliikenne on samassa tasossa katuliikenteen kanssa tai sen seassa. Hiljaisemmilla reiteillä omaa kaistaa ei tarvita, mutta vähänkään ruuhkaisemmilla se on käytännössä edellytys. Raitioverkon laajentamisella ja laiturinylivaihtojen toteuttamisella saadaan joukkoliikenneverkosto siihen kuntoon, että vaihdot toimivat. Tietenkin vaaditaan myös synkronisointia terminaaleille.




> Olen käynyt esimerkiksi Amsterdamissa, jossa toimii ""pikaratikka". Kaupungissa tuo ei kullje paljonkaan suomalaista ratikkaa nopeammin, esikaupungeissa kyllä. Helsingin metroon tai paikallisjunaan verrattuna tuo on vaan tosi hidas.


Jos ratikka kulkee keskustassa selkeästi kävelyvauhtia nopeammin, nopeus on riittävä. Keskustassa kuuluu pysähtyä usein, koska keskustassa on niin monta paikkaa, jonne ihmiset haluavat ja josta ihmiset haluavat kyytiin. 500 m kävely lähimmälle pysäkille keskustassa voi tuntua epäreilulta, vaikka se ei sitä lähiössä tai maalla olisikaan.




> Jostain syystä Amsterdamissakin rakennetaan nopeampia ratoja(metro), jotka vastaavat suomalaista metroa/kaupunkirataa pidempiä etäisyyksiä varten. Nyt pikaratikat kulkevat kyllä nopeasti esikaupungeissa, mutta hitaasti kaupungissa.


Amsterdamissa tehtiin ymmärtääkseni samoin kuin Helsingissä: kaupunki levittäytyi yhä pidemmälle, ja sotaa edeltävälle tasolle jäänyt ratikkaverkko ei enää riittänyt. Päätettiin rakentaa metro, jotta ihmiset pääsisivät nopeasti autoilla ja joukkoliikenteellä. Hanke oli epäsuosiossa damilaisten keskuudessa. Linjaa 52 rakennetaan parhaillaan, tämäkin hanke oli paikallinen "Länsimetro". Sitä siis jahkailtiin kauan, mutta lopulta sai myönteisen päätöksen. 90-luvulla Damissa on avattu myös näitä sneltram-linjoja, mutta suunnittelufilosofiana on tainnut olla tosiaan "keskustassa joutaa madella, koska pysäkkejä tarvitaan paljon, mutta lähiössä on päästeltävä kovaa".




> Pikaratikka voi kulkea nopeastikin siellä, missä sillä on oma kaista/rata, vähän tai ei ollenkaan tasoristeyksiä ja pitkä pysäkkiväli. Jos rakennetaan uusi asuinalue on pikaratikka kohtuulisen helppo toteuttaa.


Oikein. Tämä olisi ollut mahdollista toteuttaa Etelä-Espooseenkin. Jokeri saa todistaa suomalaisille pikaraitiotien ylivoimaisuuden, itse olen sen Tvärbananilla kokenut.




> Kun riittävän nopeaa rataa ei voida/haluta maankäytöllisestä syystä sijoittaa maan päälle, se joudutaan viemään tunneliin. Tällöin pitää rakentaa asemia. Metron ja pikaratikan kustannukset eivät eroa, kun ne kulkevat tunnelissa.


 Riittävän nopean pikaraitiotien voi todellakin tehdä maan päälle jopa kokonaisuduessaan. Keskusta-alueilla voi hyödyntää kuiluja ja tunneleita (vrt. Rautatiekatujen välissä oleva satamaradan kuilu), mutta keskustan ulkopuolella pintaratkaisu on ehdottomuus. Miksi ei haluttaisi tyylikkäitä vaunuja Tapiolaan? Eivät ne "pilaa 'kulttuuri'maisemaa", vaikka jotkut kovasti väittävät näin käyvän. Ei joukkoliikennettä saa tuolla tavalla vain lakaista pois silmistä, pois mielestä vain autokaupunkimaisuuden tähden.




> Nykyistä kalustoa on syytä kehittää, niin, että nykyisestä ja tulevasta raideliikenteen runkoverkosta (Matinkylä-Itäkeskus, Rautatieasema - Espoon Keskus,  Rautatieasema- Kerava, Marja-rata ja  pisara) voidaan luoda "pistoyhteyksiä" asuinalueille (esimerkiksi Hakunila tai Olari). Nykyinen runkoverkon rakennustapa mahdollista hyvän ja nopean joukkoliikenteen: Kun runkoverkkoa täydennetään tuomaan raideliikennetta lähemmäs ihmisiä, pystytään samaan sekä nopeeat matka-ajat että vähemmän vaihtoja.


Tukholman Alvikin kaltaiset raideliikenneterminaalit ovat ehkä yksinkertaisin tapa toteuttaa tällainen järjestely. Siis lähijuna/metro-vaihdot pikaraitioteihin lopulta muuallekin kuin Tapiolaan, Lepuskiin, Ogeliin ja Itikseen - kunhan pyritään mahdollistamaan laiturin yli tapahtuvat vaihdot. Miltä kuulostaisi muuten oma pikaraitiotie tai metrohaara Tapiolasta Olarin kautta joko Suurpellon tai Nöykkiön suuntaan Kivenlahden metron jälkeen? :P

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos en ole aivan täysin väärin ymmärtänyt, nyt päätettiin vain siitä, minkä pohjalta lähdetään kehittämään Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennettä. Vielä ei ole päätetty, että lähdetään rakentamaan. Jopa Vantaan kehärata on lähempänä tilannetta, jossa lapion voi iskeä maahan.


Kyllä se näin on. Ei virkamiehille ole tässä vaiheessa annettu edes valtuuksia alkaa suunnitella länsimetroa. Se vaatii rahaa parisen miljoonaa, ja sitten vasta tiedetään, mitä koko metro tulee maksamaan, kun on käyty kallioperä läpi, otettu näytteet, piirretty asemat ja niin edelleen. Näistä suunnittelumiljoonista käydään vielä Espoossa kova vääntö, ja ainakin teoriassa on mahdollista, että homma kaatuu siihen, tai ainakin viivästyy merkittävästi. Suunnittelemaan ei nimittäin päästä, jos valtuutetut kokevat, että sadan sairaanhoitajan vuosipalkan voi käyttää muuhunkin kuin metron suunnitteluun.

Sitten kun on suunniteltu ja tehty tarkat kustannusarviot ynnä muut, niin pitää vielä päättää erikseen metron rakentamisesta. Silloin tehdään se todellinen metron rakentamispäätös.

Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan, niin nyt on päätetty vasta siitä, että jos Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennettä tulevaisuudessa halutaan kehittää, niin kehittäminen tapahtuu tunnelimetron pohjalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetron rakentamisesta on tehty päätös.


Ei ole. Rakentamisesta päätetään silloin, kun valtuusto antaa virkamiehille oikeuden tilata rakentamisurakka tarjouksen tai aiesopimuksen määrittelemällä hinnalla. Tai antaa oikeuden tilata ja määrittelee rahasumman ja sen käyttöehdot, jotka tilaukseen saa käyttää.




> Toki on teoriassa mahdollista, että metropäätöstä muutetaan, mutta se ei ole luultavaa. Muun väittäminen on saivartelua.


Minusta on parempi, että ollaan vain täsmällisiä. Metrointoilijoiden mielestä Espoossa on päätetty länsimetrosta jo ties kuinka monta kertaa. Ja yhtä intomielisesti ja yksipuolisesti ajatteleva lehdistö on myös kertonut tällaisia uutisia.

Espoon valtuusto on nyt ottanut sen kannan, että asettamiensa ehtojen puitteissa Espoossa voidaan valmistella kokonaan tunnelissa olevan metron rakentamispäätöstä Matinkylään asti. Mutta edes siitä ei päätöksessä ole mainintaa, millä aikataululla edetään. Kaikki esitetyt puheet aikataulusta ovat puhujien omia spekulaatioita.

Jos tästä päätöksestä halutaan poiketa, siitä on päätettävä uudestaan valtuustossa. Toisaalta esim. ensi kauden valtuusto voi päättää ihan mitä hyvänsä muuta. Näin on Strasburgissakin käynyt, ja metropäätöksen jälkeen sinne on rakennettu metron sijaan yksi Euroopan kuuluisimmista uusista raitioteistä.




> Riittävän nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys vaatii oman kaistan ja riittävän pitkän pysäkkivälin.


Mahdollisimman nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys on sellainen, jota käyttäen matka-aika lähtöpisteen ja päätepisteen välillä tarvittava kävelymatka mukaan lukien on mahdollisimman lyhyt.

Jos ymmärtää insinöörimatematiikkaa, voi kirjoittaa lausekkeen, jonka tuloksena on optimaalinen pysäkkiväli tunnetuissa olosuhteissa. Olosuhteita ovat ihmisen kävelynopeus, välineen kiihtyvyys ja hidastuvuus sekä huippunopeus. Näistä itse asiassa ainoastaan huippunopeus on muuttuva. Kun tämä lauseke lasketaan, päädytään noin 450 metrin pysäkkiväliin.

Metron matkanopeudet maailmalla ovat 30-40 km/h ja pysäkkivälit keskimäärin 1-2 km. Se tarkoittaa suoraan, että tällainen metro ei ole optimaalinen joukkoliikenteen palvelunopeuden kannalta.

No, toki täytyy ottaa huomioon myös yksilön matkan pituus. Kun matkan pituus kasvaa, vaihtaminen optimaalisesta nopeampaan välineeseen osaksi matkaa opitimoi yksilön matka-ajan. Jos taas arvioidaan asiaa käytännön olosuhteissa, matkan pitää olla 15-30 km, jotta vaihtamiseen kuluvan ajan voittaa takaisin.

Oma kaista on hyvä asia, mutta tärkeintä on, että joukkoliikenne ei joudu pysähtymään muualla kuin pysäkeillä ja niiden välillä voidaan ajaa suurinta sallittua nopeutta. Tätä varten ei tarvita tunnelia tai jatkuvaa siltaa ja tasoristeysten eliminointia.




> Lisäksi joukkoliikenneverkoston pitää olla siinä kunnossa, että vaihtoyhteydet toimivat.


Kyllä. Siksi muualla kuin täällä yleinen käytäntö on aikataulujen ja vaihtojen synkronointi. Maantasolla raitiotie- ja bussiliikenteen välillä on helppo ja halpa järjestää vielä niin, että kävelymatka on noin 4 metriä eli laiturin yli. Eri tasolla kulkevan metron ja muiden välineiden välillä kävelymatkan minimointi on erittäin vaikeata ja synkronointi onnistuu vain erityisjärjestelyin ja kohtalaisen pitkillä odotusajoilla.

Mutta esim. Itä-Helsingin metrossa mitään tällaista ei ole edes pyritty järjestämään. Asia pyritään kuittaamaan sillä, että metrolla on lyhyt vuoroväli (ja turhan kalliit kustannukset). Onkin kiva tulla illalla kotiin päin ja todeta liityntäbussin lähteneen juuri ja odotusaikaa on noin puoli tuntia. Eikä tätä voida välttää edes Espoossa, koska ainoa tapa välttää tämä on ajaa liityntäliikennettä metron vuorovälillä. Mutta siitä on turha haaveilla.




> Pikaratikka voi kulkea nopeastikin siellä, missä sillä on oma kaista/rata, vähän tai ei ollenkaan tasoristeyksiä ja pitkä pysäkkiväli. Jos rakennetaan uusi asuinalue on pikaratikka kohtuulisen helppo toteuttaa.


Alkuosan kohdalla viittaan edellä kirjoittamaani. Jälkiosan kohdalla toki on niin, että parempi joukkoliikennepalvelu saadaan, kun joukkoliikenne otetaan huomioon jo alueen suunnittelussa. Mutta jälkikäteenkin huonoa suunnittelua voidaan ratikalla korjata. Ratikka sopii onneksi aina katutilaan toisin kuin metro suurine kaarresäteineen.




> Kun riittävän nopeaa rataa ei voida/haluta maankäytöllisestä syystä sijoittaa maan päälle, se joudutaan viemään tunneliin. Tällöin pitää rakentaa asemia. Metron ja pikaratikan kustannukset eivät eroa, kun ne kulkevat tunnelissa.


Ratikkaa ei tarvitse, ei kannata eikä yleensä viedäkään tunneliin juuri kaikkien siihen liittyvien haittojen vuoksi. Metron kanssa tulee usein tilanteita, ettei ole vaihtoehtoja. Mutta asemien kalleuden perusta on eritasovaatimuksessa, joka metroasemilla on aina. Yksi pysäkkipari ratikalle syntyy kohtuuvarustuksella 0,25 miljoonalla. Kalasatamaan tehdän "halpaa" pinta-asemaa 16 miljoonalla.




> Nykyistä kalustoa on syytä kehittää, niin, että nykyisestä ja tulevasta raideliikenteen runkoverkosta (Matinkylä-Itäkeskus, Rautatieasema - Espoon Keskus,  Rautatieasema- Kerava, Marja-rata ja  pisara) voidaan luoda "pistoyhteyksiä" asuinalueille (esimerkiksi Hakunila tai Olari). Nykyinen runkoverkon rakennustapa mahdollista hyvän ja nopean joukkoliikenteen: Kun runkoverkkoa täydennetään tuomaan raideliikennetta lähemmäs ihmisiä, pystytään samaan sekä nopeeat matka-ajat että vähemmän vaihtoja.


Olen samaa mieltä, mutta Helsinki on pitänyt ehdottomana edellytyksenä, että mitään muutoksia metroon ei voida hyväksyä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Seuraava on lainattu Ylen nettisivulta. Se kai katoaa sielt&#228; aikanaan, joten lienee paikallaan s&#228;il&#246;&#228; se t&#228;nne. Tekstiss&#228; on paljon mieleen palautettavaa, ja uutta tietoa meille, jotka emme tuota asiaa 1960- ja 70-luvuilla voineet seurata. Mielenkiintoisinta on, miten metron rakennuskustannusten kanssa k&#228;vi.

N&#228;ht&#228;v&#228;ksi j&#228;&#228;, toistaako historia itse&#228;&#228;n. Joiltakin osin varmasti, toivottavasti ei kaikilta kuitenkaan. Mutta kuinka paljon viel&#228; pest&#228;&#228;n likapyykki&#228;, ja menn&#228;&#228;nk&#246; t&#228;ll&#228;kin kerralla k&#228;r&#228;jille asti?




> Metron lis&#228;linjat suunnitteilla jo 50 vuotta
> Julkaistu 25.09.2006, klo 08.44 (p&#228;ivitetty 25.09.2006, klo 17.45)
> 
> Valmistuessaan vuonna 1982 metro oli Suomen historian suurin investointi. Jo arkkitehti Eliel Saarisen 1910-luvulla julkaisemissa Suur-Helsingin luonnoksissa esiintynyt maanalainen raidelinja valmistui vasta vuosikymmenten riitelyn ja taloudellisen k&#228;hminn&#228;n j&#228;lkeen. L&#228;nsimetro oli mukana suunnitelmissa alusta alkaen.
> Maailman pohjoisimman metron virallinen tarina alkaa vuonna 1955, jolloin perustettiin suunnittelukomitea pohtimaan esikaupunkiliikenteen tulevaisuutta. Sittemmin komitea nimettiin uudelleen metrotoimikunnaksi, joka ty&#246;skenteli seuraavat 30 vuotta metron tuomiseksi Suomeen.
> 
> Toimikunnan ensimm&#228;isess&#228; pohjakaavassa maanalaisen rataverkoston pituudeksi suunniteltiin 86,5 kilometrin mittaista metrorataa. Rata k&#228;sitti yhteens&#228; 108 asemaa ja ulottui my&#246;s Helsingin naapurikuntiin. Lopulta suunnitelma kuitenkin typistettiin kymmenen kilometrin p&#228;tk&#228;ksi, jonka ajateltiin ulottuvan Kampista Puotinharjuun, nykyisen It&#228;keskuksen aseman kohdalle.
> 
> Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto p&#228;&#228;tti metroradan rakentamisesta toukokuussa 1969. Radan kannalla olivat vasemmistopuolueet ja osittain my&#246;s keskusta. Valtuuston alkuper&#228;isen&#228; tarkoituksena oli saada linja valmiiksi vuoteen 1977 menness&#228;.
> ...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> PS: Ehdota sinä Rainer, että ostetaan Espoota varten samanlaisia metrojunia kuin Portossa. Toinen kuva tässä, ja katso todisteeksi, mitä vaunun etuosassa lukee. Minä en voi ehdottaa, sillä kaikki mitä sanon, on metrovastaista.


Porton metrojuna olisi komea, mutta se vaatisi niin tasaisia katuja jollaisia Espoossa ei ole. Mutta Stadiin ehkä.



> Tällaisia ranskalaisia "Metrobus"-junia Rouenista voisi myös kokeilla. Siinä on kai ympätty yhteen niin metron kuin bussinkin parhaat ominaisuudet? En tiedä, kun en osaa ranskaa...


Rouenin, vaikka on krouvi, taas on kuin maastopyörä joten sen puolen saattaisi sopia. Jos keskimmäinen nivelpala olisi pidempi niin voisi metron kombijunasta käydä. Siinä keskimmäisessä palassa voisi olla lattia korkealla ja ovet joista pääsee korkealla metrolaiturilla ulos, samoin ohjaamon takana vasemmalla puolella (olettaen että metro-osuudella on aina keskilaiturit).  Kuvista ei muuten saanut selvää onko Roueniin vaunu 2- vai peräti 1-suuntavaunu. Liekö sillä merkitystä, koska metrohan automatisoidaan :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Porton metrojuna olisi komea, mutta se vaatisi niin tasaisia katuja jollaisia Espoossa ei ole. Mutta Stadiin ehkä.


Eurotram on kylläkin rakenteeltaan kaikkein joustavimpia vaunuja mitä markkinoilla on. Tämä perustuu periaatteesa yksinkertaiseen rakenteeseen, jossa ei ole yhtään mihinkään suuntaa jäykkää niveltä. Pienimmän pystykaarresäteen määrää vaunulle valittu matkustamo-osan vapaa korkeus raiteen yläpuolella.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Espoon metrop&#228;&#228;t&#246;kseen n&#228;ytt&#228;isi minusta sis&#228;ltyv&#228;n paljon hyvi&#228; kehitysvaihtoehtoja, jotka tietysti saattavat j&#228;&#228;d&#228; toteutumamatta. P&#228;&#228;t&#246;ksen voisi oikeastaan sanoa olevan olosuhteet huomioiden aika hyv&#228;. Pikaraitiotien avaimia ei pidell&#228; Espoossa vaan Helsingiss&#228;. jos Helsinki ei sellaista suostu ottamaan Lauttasaarta l&#228;hemm&#228;ksi, niin turha sellaista on yritt&#228;&#228;. Mutta huomionarvoisia seikkoja:

Raide-Jokeri: Espoon ennakkoehto raidejokerista on t&#228;rke&#228; p&#228;&#228;navaus pikaraitioteille. Nyt se on yh&#228; selvemmin hanke ja v&#228;hemm&#228;n ideointi. Voi hyvinkin olla, ett&#228; raide-Jokeri on valmis ennen L&#228;nsimetroa, jolloin saattaa viel&#228;kin k&#228;yd&#228; niin, ett&#228; L&#228;nsimetro muuttuukin pikaraitiotieksi.Rahoitusosuus: Espoo vaatii valtiolta periaatep&#228;&#228;t&#246;st&#228; osallistumisesta KAIKKIIN raidehankkeisiin, siis my&#246;s kevyempiin ja Vanhanen on jo alustavasti hyv&#228;ksynyt vaatimuksen. Siis keitti&#246;oven kautta valtio on suostumassa my&#246;s kevyiden raidehankkeiden rahoitukseen, ainakin jos ne ovat "seudullisia". Varsin iso p&#228;&#228;navaus t&#228;m&#228;kin.Kombi-metro: Vaatimuksiin sis&#228;ltyy uuden kaluston hankinta, siis nykyiset metrojunat eiv&#228;t kelpaa. Kun kerta vaaditaan modernimpaa kalustoa, niin samalla avautuu tilaisuus pohtia vaunujen teknisi&#228; ominaisuuksia, kuten mahdollisuutta ilmavirroitukseen. Saattaa hyvinkin k&#228;yd&#228;, ett&#228; uusi kalusto olisikin kombi-kalustoa, vaikkapa Oslon tyyliin. Voi olla, ett&#228; light-rail -konsepti saattaa sittenkin toteutua kunhan kenenk&#228;&#228;n ei vain tarvitse menett&#228;&#228; kasvojaan. Tosin silloin my&#246;s automaattimetrosta pit&#228;isi luopua. Mutta Espoohan ei ole sopinut mit&#228;&#228;n automaattimetrosta ja voi olla, ett&#228; Espoo ei sellaiseen suostu, jo pelk&#228;st&#228;&#228;n hinnan takia.Metron hallinto: Metrolle t&#228;ytyy luoda uusi hallintomalli. Espoo ei suostu ottamaan metroa, jonka asioissa sill&#228; ei ole sananvaltaa. Kun uusi seudullinen metrohallinto luodaan, saadaan purettua joitakin metroon liittyvi&#228; umpisolmuja. Kevyempi metro olisi Espoolle paljon sattuvampi ja Espoo vienee metroa enemm&#228;n siihen suuntaan, varsinkin jos Raide-Jokerista tulee menestys.

Olen paljon optimistisempi Espoon reunaehtojen suhteen kuin moni muu. Liian monelle metrosta on tullut arvovaltakysymys ja Espoo on juuri oikeaan aikaan iltalypsyll&#228;. Liian monelle alkaa olla aivan v&#228;ltt&#228;m&#228;t&#246;nt&#228;, ett&#228; l&#228;nsimetro tulee ja valmius raivata esteet tielt&#228; on hyvin suuri ja helpointa on vain suostua ainakin suurimpaan osaan Espoon vaatimuksista. Vain kalleimmat liikennehankkeet, kaupunkirata ja moottoritiet aiheuttanevat nikotusta.

----------


## kemkim

> Kyllä. Siksi muualla kuin täällä yleinen käytäntö on aikataulujen ja vaihtojen synkronointi. Maantasolla raitiotie- ja bussiliikenteen välillä on helppo ja halpa järjestää vielä niin, että kävelymatka on noin 4 metriä eli laiturin yli. Eri tasolla kulkevan metron ja muiden välineiden välillä kävelymatkan minimointi on erittäin vaikeata ja synkronointi onnistuu vain erityisjärjestelyin ja kohtalaisen pitkillä odotusajoilla.


Miten niin kävelymatkan minimointi on erittäin vaikeata? Hyvänä esimerkkinä käy vaikkapa Huopalahden asema. Siellä vaihto junasta Jokeriin ja toisin päin on kätevää. Autoliikenteen puuttuminen tunnelista mahdollistaa bussin aikaisen huomaamisen. Asemakatoksen alla on miellyttävä odottaa bussia sateelta suojassa. Muita hyviä vaihtopaikkoja ovat Malmi (asemansillan bussiterminaali) ja Oulunkylä. Molemmissa on melko lyhyt kävelymatka bussipysäkeille ja näiltä osuuksilta on autoliikenne kielletty.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Paitsi autoteitä, sillä niitähän on "pakko" aina rakentaa, autot kun muuten ruuhkautuvat. Vauhtia saavat mm. keskustatunneli sekä vähemmän tunnetut Herttoniemen tunneli ja Herttoniemi-Viikki -tunneli. Ja kehäteille lohkotaan lisää kaistoja.


Tulipahan mieleeni: hyvän ystäväni isä on liikenneinsinööri tiehallinnossa, jotenka kuulin, että tiehallinto on kaikessa hiljaisuudessa päättänyt lopettaa pääkaupunkiseudun tieverkon kehittämisen. Syynä on, että millään mittarilla kehittämishankkeet eivät ole enää lähelläkään kannattavia, ne vaatisivat todella kalliita ratkaisuja, kuten viadukteja tai tunneleita taikka vaihtoehtoisesti hyvin kalliita maanlunastuksia. Käytännössä siis tiehallinto ei ryhdy enää esisuunnittelemaan uusia hankkeita, jotka lisäävät kapasiteettia, vaan ainoastaan yksittäisiä hankkeita, jotka lisäävät liikenneturvallisuutta tai liikenteen sujuvuutta. Jo esisuunnitellut hankkeet tietenkin ovat olemassa. Siis lisäkaistoja kehäteille ei ole luvassa, jos se tiehallinnosta riippuu. Tunnelit taas saattavat tulla kyseeseen, varsinkin jos ne saadaan rahoitettua tonttimyynnillä. Näin sisäpiiritietona.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voi hyvinkin olla, että raide-Jokeri on valmis ennen Länsimetroa, jolloin saattaa vieläkin käydä niin, että Länsimetro muuttuukin pikaraitiotieksi.


Voi olla, että jopa Lauttasaarelaiset saavat ratikkansa piakkoin. Myös niin voi käydä, että satamaradan kuilu tulee Elielinaukio - Lauttasaari -ratikan käyttöön. Ja tämähän muuttaisi näkemyksiä lännessä roimasti.

----------


## edsel

Talouselämä: Suunnittelun supervalta




> Metro on suunnitteluyhteiskunnan riemuvoitto. Joustavuudelle ja muutoksille ei ole sijaa vuosikymmeniin, vaikka liikennetekniikassa tapahtuisi millaisia vallankumouksia tahansa.
> 
> On turha itkeä sitä, että metron tieltä puretaan maailman paras linja-autoverkko. Metrossa ei ole kysymys pelkästään joukkoliikenteen sujuvuudesta, vaan siitä, että suunnitelmayhteiskunta saa vihdoin panna suunnitelmansa täytäntöön.


Niinpä. Tärkeintä ei tälläkään kertaa ole kansalaisen/asukkaan/matkustajan tarpeet...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Talouselämä: Suunnittelun supervalta


Olipas makeaa luettavaa. Sääli, että Talouselämä leviää vain vähemmistöön. Valtalehdessähän ei tällaista koskaan julkaista. Se on suunniteltu juttu.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tärkeintä ei tälläkään kertaa ole kansalaisen/asukkaan/matkustajan tarpeet...


Siitä sentään voimme kiittää espoolaispoliitikkoja, tai suurinta osaa heistä, etteivät he tätä tosiasiaa peittele. Se kai tuli selväksi valtuutettujen puheenvuoroista maanantaina. Metroa ei espoolainen tarvitse eikä kaipaa, vana se tehdään "elinkeinoelämälle". Tarkoittaako tuo salamyhkäinen termi sitten demarien hallussa olevia rakennusliikkeitä, vai keitä? Tuskin ainakaan sitä, mitä yleensä elinkeinoelämällä ymmärretään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarkoittaako tuo salamyhkäinen termi sitten demarien hallussa olevia rakennusliikkeitä, vai keitä? Tuskin ainakaan sitä, mitä yleensä elinkeinoelämällä ymmärretään.


Kuunnellessani Martin Saarikankaan puheenvuoroa ymmärsin asiat hieman eri tavoin kuin 339-DF...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuunnellessani Martin Saarikankaan puheenvuoroa ymmärsin asiat hieman eri tavoin kuin 339-DF...


Saarikankaan (kok) puheenvuoron ydinkohdat olivat (omat kommenttini sulkeissa):
Selvitykset riittää (vaikka olennaisinta ei saanut selvittää)Jos ei päätetä, pakoillaan vastuuta (vastuuta mistä?)Olisi pitänyt päättää 30 v sitten (totta, mutta silloinkaan ei Espoolla ollut mitään sananvaltaa asiassa)Liikenteen toimittava (nythän se toimii, metron kanssa se toimii huonommin)Ivestoijat tulevat tomivan liikenteen perään (Keilaniemen perusteella tarkoittaa henkilöautoja)Lainaus Ollilalta: PK-seudun suuri este liikenneyhteyksien kehittymättömyys (olen samaa mieltä, mutta metro ei niitä kehitä, mitä MS tarkoitti. Nokia muuten oli aikanaan Rautatientorilla Helsingissä ja Pitäjänmäelle kulki jo "metro")Pitää ajatella koko Suomea (aivan, paljonkohan 500 miljoonalla saisi eri puolilla Suomea? Esim. sekä Turun että Tampereen ratikkaverkot, jota ovat todellisesti tarpellisia)Olen joka kaupungissa maailmalla käyttänyt metroa (kaupungit eivät ole tiedossa, mutta monikohan "metro" on ollut itse asiassa pikaraitiotie?)Maan alla häiritsee vähiten (siinähän se tuli: köyhät metroinensa maan alle, jotta tilaa riittä autoille)Poikittaisraideliikenne mukaan kanssa (kyllä, toivottavasti vaan ei metrona)Ei saa unohtaa kehäteitä (ja päästiin todelliseen syyhyn)
Tämän jälkeen piti valtuutettu Laukkanen (kd) repliikkipuheenvuoron:
Että metro toisi yrityksiä? Työpaikat vähenee Hesasta ja lisääntyvät kehillä ja Espoossa. Kummassakaan ei ole metroa. (Tervetuloa tutustumaan Itä-Helsingin liike-elämän heikkoon kehittymiseen ja tyhjiin liiketontteihin)

Saarikangas vastasi tähän puhuvansa omasta kokemuksestaan johtajana, johon hän ei tarvitse neuvoja.

Minä sanoisin Saarikankaalle, että suutari pysyköön lestissään. Liikennesuunnittelun ja erityisesti joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun voisi jättää niille, jotka ovat siitä perillä. Suurenkaan liikeyrityksen johtajuus ei pätevöitä kaikille aloille. Silti otan mielelläni vastaan neuvoja ja uusia näkemyksiä, koska haluan kehittyä omalla alallani.

En kiistä, etteikö hyvistä liikenneyhteyksistä ole hyötyä yrityksille. Mutta mitä ne hyvät liikenneyhteydet ovat ja miten ne toteutetaan, selviävät paremmin sen alan asiantuntijalta. Onhan Saarikankaalla kuljettaja omalle virka-autolleenkin, eikä hän itse tee autonsa huoltoja ja korjauksia, vaikka suuri johtaja onkin.

Jos Saarikangas lukisi tätä foorumia, vastaisin hänen puheenvuoroonsa, että ensi kommentista jo käy selville, ettei hän ymmärrä joukkoliikenteestä likimainkaan riittävästi voidakseen arvioida Etelä-Espoon liikenneratkaisuja. Siinä hän on yhtä pätevä kuin suurin osa espoolaista ja myös Espoon valtuutetuista.

Vastuun pakoilua on alistua Helsingin painostukseen ja sulkea silmänsä kaikelta metroon kohdistuvalta kritiikiltä sekä päättää käyttää 500 miljoonaa siihen, että saadaan pari tiehanketta hoitoon, jotka ovat itse asiassa hoidossa jo muutenkin.

On lapsellista perustella tällaisia hankkeita henkilökohtaisilla satunnaisilla kokemuksilla ymmärtämättä edes erotella ja suhteuttaa asioita. Vihreä teekkari Kuronen kehui Saarikankaan puheenvuoron jälkeen, miten metro toimii hienosti Lontoossa. Espoossa vain ei ole 7 miljoonaa asukasta. Eikä Kuronen tainnut tietää sitäkään, miten Lontooseen suunnitellaan keskustan läpäisevää raitiolinjaa ja nimenomaan maan päälle. Olisi voinut mainita senkin, jos olisi halunnut luoda rehellisesti kuvaa todella suuren kaupungin liikenteestä. Tosin sillä ei ole paljoakaan tekemistä Espoon tai pk-seudun kanssa.

Antero

----------


## antaeus

Nyt kun Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto on hyväksynyt Länsimetron niin kysymykseni on, mitä tapahtuu nyt?
Alkavatko neuvottelut sen maksamisesta valtion kanssa vai mistä on nyt kyse?

Milloin alkaa itse rakentaminen?  :Confused:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt kun Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto on hyväksynyt Länsimetron niin kysymykseni on, mitä tapahtuu nyt?
> Alkavatko neuvottelut sen maksamisesta valtion kanssa vai mistä on nyt kyse?


Oikeastaan kukaan ei voi vastata tähän. Periaatteessa Espoon pitäisi saada jonkinlainen vastaus siihen, että valtuuston asettamat ehdot toteutuvat. Mutta kuka niihin vastaa ja miten?

Helsingin kaupunginhallitus on jo päättänyt ehdottaa Espoon kaupungille, että kaupungit ryhtyvät yhdessä valmistelemaan hankesuunnitelmaa. Eli suunnittelemaan, minkälainen metro suunnitellaan. Siis nimetään kaupunkien yhteinen työryhmä miettimään asiaa.

LVM:n pitäisi varata jonkin vuoden budjettiin rahaa länsimetroa varten, mutta todennäköisesti se on mahdollista vasta sitten, kun on tehty hankesuunnitelma, koska aikaisemmin ei voi tietää, mitä metro lopulta suunnilleen maksaa ja montako euroa LVM aikoo budjetoida.

Espoon, Helsingin ja YTV:n on myös ryhdyttävä pohtimaan keskenään, miten metroa hallinnoidaan. Länsimetrosta riippumatta YTV:ssä on jo käynnissä seudullisen joukkoliikenteen hallintaa pohtiva työryhmä, jonka työn pitäisi valmistua ensi vuoden (2007) loppuun mennessä.

Ehkä siten vuonna 2008 oltaisiin siinä pisteessä, että varsinainen rakentamisen suunnittelu voisi alkaa. Ja siinäkin menee pari vuotta.

Kun rakentaminen on suunniteltu, pitää pyytää tarjoukset itse rakentamisesta. Tämän kokoluokan hankkeessa sekin kestää vuoden. Ja sitten Espoon tuleva valtuusto saattaa vihdoin päästä tekemään oikeata metron rakentamispäätöstä eli tilaamaan urakoita.

Oikeastaan huvittavaa tilanteessa on, että esim. nyt asetetuilla ehdoilla ei sinänsä ole mitään merkistystä silloin. Uusi valtuusto voi olla länsimetrosta ihan mitä mieltä tahtoo. Se voi päättää rakentamisesta vaikka valtio ei rahoita mitään, kehäteitä ei rakenneta ja metroa operoi HKL. Tai se voi päättää, että maksaa liikaa, urakoita ei tilata. Se mitä tapahtuu, on täysin kiinni poliittisista tuulista, suhdanteista, Espoon taloudesta jne. On varsin todennäköistä myös, että metro on seuraavien kunnallisvaalien (2 vuoden kuluttua) merkittävä vaaliteema, koska silloin valittava valtuusto on se, joka päättää metron rakentamisesta.




> Milloin alkaa itse rakentaminen?


Aikaisintaan 2013-2015, jos kaikista asioista päästään sopimukseen saman tien. Myöhäisimmillään ei koskaan. Tai sitten joskus rakennetaan jotain jonka nimi on metro, mutta se ei välttämättä olekaan sitä, mitä nyt on HKL:n metro.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä siten vuonna 2008 oltaisiin siinä pisteessä, että varsinainen rakentamisen suunnittelu voisi alkaa. Ja siinäkin menee pari vuotta.


Helsinki, Espoo ja valtio ovat tänään sopineet varsinaisen rakentamisen suunnittelun aloittamisesta. Olavi Louko kertoo Hesarin verkkoliitteessä, että yleissuunnitelma on tarkoitus saada valmiiksi ensi vuoden aikana, jonka jälkeen päästäisiin yksityiskohtaisiin urakkatarjouksien tekemisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsinki, Espoo ja valtio ovat tänään sopineet varsinaisen rakentamisen suunnittelun aloittamisesta.


Tuo ei nyt ole ihan vielä totta. Ko. instanssien "korkeat virkamiehet", kuten HS heitä tituleeraa, ovat sopineet, että he haluaisivat aloittaa suunnittelun, jos saavat siihen rahaa ensi vuoden budjettiin. Suunnittelukustannus onkin jopa 4,5 Me, eli enemmän kuin luulin. Nyt on sitten kiinni eduskunnasta ja kaupunkien valtuustoista, myönnetäänkö nuo suunnittelurahat. Jos myönnetään, niin vasta sitten niitä rahoja voidaan alkaa myös käyttää eli aloittaa suunnittelu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

My&#246;s Ylen Aikaisen uutiset uutisoivat L&#228;nsimetron voittokulun uusimmasta vaiheesta, joka on tietenkin vasta aluillaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsinki, Espoo ja valtio ovat tänään sopineet varsinaisen rakentamisen suunnittelun aloittamisesta.


Espoon tänään julkaisemassa tiedotteessa kerrotaan, että metrohankkeen projektinjohtaja on valittu ja suunnittelutyöt alkavat näillä näkymin helmi - maaliskuussa.

----------


## juhanahi

Tänään ilmestyneessä Kauppalehden Pressossa on juttua (länsi)metrosta. Haastattelussa Länsimetron projektinjohtaja Matti Kokkinen, ja onpa vähän harrastajiakin haastateltu  :Wink:  

Pressoa pääsee lukemaan ilmaiseksi osoitteessa http://www.digipaper.fi/presso/3452/. Itse metrojuttu on sivuilla 10-13.

----------


## vristo

Ruoholahti-Matinkylä metron hankesuunnitelman teknisen osan tilaaminen: linkki kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistaan.
Erityisesti esityslistan lopusta löytyvät liitteet ovat kiinnostavia.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielenkiintoista on erityisesti se, että metron suunnitteluun varattiin Espoon budjetissa vuodelle 2007 1,5 Me, mutta jo tässä vaiheessa suunnitteluun pitää laittaa lisää 3,5 Me. Hyvin pitävät siis kustannusarviot paikkansa...  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Niin, onkohan lopputulos 3x500M  :Wink: ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, onkohan lopputulos 3x500M ?


No, ainakin itämetron kustannukset olivat lopulta kolminkertaiset verrattuna alkuperäisiin arvioihin. Niin että siltä pohjalta sanoisin, että arviosi saattaa hyvinkin osua oikeaan  :Smile:  Saas nähdä, aikooko porvarihallitus lopulta sitä länsimetroa tukea, varsinkaan jos se sitten kallistuu miljardiluokkaan. Saattaapi käydä niin, että demarit jäävät ilman metroaan tai joutuvat ainakin odottamaan seuraaviin vaaleihin.

----------


## PNu

> No, ainakin itämetron kustannukset olivat lopulta kolminkertaiset verrattuna alkuperäisiin arvioihin.


Toisaalta 70-luvun alussa markan arvo oli lähes 4-kertainen 80-luvun alkupuolen markkaan verrattuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, onkohan lopputulos 3x500M ?


Tähän on hyvät edellytykset. Tähän asti käytössä olleet arviot ovat jo vuosia vanhoja. Niitä on päivitetty indekseillä, mutta itse suunnitelmat eivät vastaa mm. Espoon asettamia "ehtoja".

Kustannusarviot perustuvat koko lailla yksinkertaisiin ja halpoihin ratkaisuihin - metrorakentamisen mittakaavassa. Helsingin haluaman automaatin kustannuksia ei ole mukana. Rakentamisella pidetään jostain syystä kovaa kiirettä, ja Suomen mittakaavassa ollaan ajautumassa siihen, että rakentaminen tehdään rakennusalan korkeasuhdanteessa, jossa pitäisi riittää tunnelin poraajia samaan aikaan länsimetrolle, Marjaradalle ja joidenkin unelmissa vielä keskustatunnelille.

Ja saapa nähdä, esitetäänkö Espoon valtuustolle YVA:n virheistä korjatut matka-aikalaskelmat. Eli sellaiset, jossa on mukana parin minuutin viivytys Koivusaaresta, todellisuuden mukaiset kiihtyvyydet ja automaattikäytön aiheuttama pysäkkiaikojen pidentyminen. Nämä yhdessä johtavat siihen, että aiemmin väitettyjä matka-aikasäästöjä ei synny kuin Lauttasaaren aseman kävelyetäisyydeltä. Ja silloin menevät aikaan perustuvat kannattavuuslaskelmat miinukselle, vaikka rakentamiskustannukset eivät nousisikaan.

Jatkopäätöksiä ei ehkä edes tee sama valtuusto kuin nyt. Ensi vuonna ovat kunnallisvaalit. Ihmettelen, jos Espoon kaupungin suurin investointihanke ei olisi vaaliteemana. Kyse on vain siitä, minkälaisin tiedoin.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Länsimetron viralliset projektisivut ovat auenneet osoitteessa: http://www.lansimetro.info/. 
Onnea tälle massiiviselle joukkoliikenneprojektille; sen suunnittelijoille että sen toteuttajille! Me matkustajat odotamme ensimmäistä junaa Ruoholahdesta länteen ja kohti tulevaisuutta.

----------


## vristo

Porvarihallituksen joukkoliikennetoiminta jatkuu. Hesari tänään:

Länsimetron aloituksesta syntyi kiista

Mikäs seuraavaksi? Odotan edelleen jotain myönteistä uutista joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Porvarihallituksen joukkoliikennetoiminta jatkuu. Hesari tänään:
> 
> Länsimetron aloituksesta syntyi kiista
> 
> Mikäs seuraavaksi? Laajasalon raitikkako? Odotan edelleen jotain myönteistä uutista joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi.


Kysymyksessä ei ole rahoituksen myöhäistämisestä vaan jostain näkemyserosta. Kuvittelisin että metron, jonka kaupungit kuitenkin maksavat 70%:sesti, rakennustyöt pystyttäisiin käynnistämään 2009. 

Laajasalon ratikan ymmärtääkseni Helsinki maksaisi kokonaan itse, joten valtio ei sitä pysty myöhästyttämään.

Valtio kyllä tulee pistämään kampoihin Helsingin keskustan kehittämistä  lykkäämällä Musiikkitalon ja muiden Töölönlahden kohteiden rakentamista. Sen seurauksena todennäköisesti Töölön entinen tavararatapiha tullaan lanaamaan ja asfaltoimaan valtavaksi parkkipaikka-alueeksi, jotta keskustaan töihin tuleminen Nurmijärveltä ym tulisi helpommaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta näissä viimeaikaisissa hankekiistoissa on päällimmäisenä asiana oppositiopolitiikka, jonka kanssa tehdään kärpäsistä härkäsiä. Marjaradan kanssa Vantaan kaupunginjohtaja Paajanen (insinööri muuten) totesi, ettei rahoituksen muutaman kuukauden siirroksella ole mitään merkitystä, mutta Marjarataa aikanaan ideoinut ja maakauppoja tehnyt Peltomäki (sd) oli se, joka teki asiasta äläkän.

Metron kanssa on turha puhua rahoituksesta, kun ei edes tiedetä, miten suurista rahoista on kysymys. Pidän jokaista sellaista lapsellisen sinisilmäisenä, joka keskustatunnelin, Musiikkitalon ja Marjaradan "uusien" kustannusarvioiden jälkeen luulee, että Espoon metro maksaisi 452 miljoonaa.

Ei edellinenkään hallitus, jossa SDP hallitsi valtiovarainministeriötä, koskaan päättänyt metron rahoituksesta mitään, vaikka yhtä ja toista lupailtiin. Valtion budjetit tehdään euromääräisinä, ei prosentteina. Kehysajattelun idea on olla muutaman vuoden päähän ulottuva suunnitelma rahan käytöstä, mutta vain eduskunnan hyväksymä budjetti on valtion rahoituspäätös. Ja se voi poiketa ja poikkeaakin kehyksestä suuntaan ja toiseen sen mukaan, miten kehyksen tulopuoli toteutuu.

Toisin sanoen ei ole peruttu mitään päätöksiä tai rahoituksia, koska sellaisia ei ole ollut eikä ole voinut ollakaan. Mutta kun on kyse hankkeista, joita SDP edellisessä hallituksessa on kannattanut, niin tietenkin niillä tehdään aktiivista oppositiopolitiikkaa. Se on meidän poliittisen järjestelmämme luonne - jota ei pidä ottaa kovin vakavasti.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Porvarihallituksen joukkoliikennetoiminta jatkuu. 
> Mikäs seuraavaksi? Odotan edelleen jotain myönteistä uutista joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi.


Kaleva tänään:
Ratarahat uhkaavat loppua syksyllä
Näin se näyttää olevan. Kiskoliikenne ei ole tämän hallituksen lempilapsi.
Totta toki, että ei edellinenkään hallitus mitään suorastaan päättänyt antaa.
Mutta sen aikana virinnyt toiveikkuus, että jotain saattaisi tapahtuakin, on uuden hallituksen myötä kyllä muuttunut toivottomuudeksi.
Varmaan nuo yhden asian ihmiset ovat kuitenkin tyytyväisiä vaikka metrot ja kehäradat jäisivät kokonaan rakentamatta.

----------


## vristo

Peli kovenee vaan, Ylen Aikainen tänään: Länsimetron viivyttäminen saattaa kaataa hankkeen

----------


## kemkim

> Kiskoliikenne ei ole tämän hallituksen lempilapsi.


Ei ole tieliikennekään suosiossa, niitä määrärahoja ollaan vähentämässä entisestäänkin. Sen sijaan uusi hallitus ehdottaa kannattamattomien Lapin-lentojen ostamista turismin edistämiseksi, joka on täysin vastoin ilmastotavoitteita.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja taas kerran lausunnon antajana demari. Kuinkas ollakaan. Tarkoituksena ilmeisesti vain hallituksen maineen mustaaminen. Ja eihän tuota lausuntoa voi muuten tulkita kuin että jos metron aloitusta myöhennetään parilla vuodella niin metro ei kelpaa Espoolle ollenkaan. Jos näin käy, niin metron torppaa Espoo eikä hallitus. Kun muistetaan että ei ole kovin luultavaa, että suunnittelua edes saataisiin valmiiki ennen vuotta 2009, niin eipä kuulosta kovin uskottavalta tämä lausunto. Jos nyt sitten Espoolta kysyttäisiin, että aikooko Espoo todella vetäytyä metrosta jos sitä ei saada alkuun heti 2009, niin tuskinpa vastaus olisi kyllä. Ja ilman kyselyjäkin saattaa kohta tulla Espoon suunnalta selittelyjä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja taas kerran lausunnon antajana demari. Kuinkas ollakaan. Tarkoituksena ilmeisesti vain hallituksen maineen mustaaminen. Ja eihän tuota lausuntoa voi muuten tulkita kuin että jos metron aloitusta myöhennetään parilla vuodella niin metro ei kelpaa Espoolle ollenkaan. Jos näin käy, niin metron torppaa Espoo eikä hallitus.


Kannattaisiko ne TramWest-suunnitelmat kaivaa taas esiin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

Tuosta Sistosen lausunnosta tulee jotenkin mieleen, että siinä metrossa täytyy olla aika paljon vikaa, jos sen "parasta ennen" -päiväys on vuonna 2009. Tai sitten: Mitähän mahtaa Sistonen pelätä? Jos metro viivästyy, niin jääkö jonkun edut saamatta, kun tietty määräaika menee yli? Alkaa kuulostaa aika ihmeellisiltä nuo puheet, tulee melkein mieleen eräänkin kaupungin metrolahjukset.

----------


## vristo

> Kannattaisiko ne TramWest-suunnitelmat kaivaa taas esiin?


Kannatetaan; sillä voisi saada "metron" ilman mitään valtion tukea ja kattavamman verkon jopa. Tästä raskasmetrosta uhkaa tulla taas eräs ikuisuusprojekti.

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoi, mtä Sistonen pelkää: vaaleja. Seuraava valtuusto ei ehkä hyväksykään enää metroa. Demarithan ovat tippuneet kolmanneksi puolueeksi Suomessa, ja varmaan suosio on laskenut Espoossakin. Ja siinä vaiheessa kun tämänkin hankkeen kustannusarvio on kaksinkertaistunut ja demareita on Espoon valtuustossa nykyistä vähemmän niin voi olla vaikeaa enää löytää kannattajia metrolle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HS kertoi, mtä Sistonen pelkää: vaaleja. Seuraava valtuusto ei ehkä hyväksykään enää metroa. Demarithan ovat tippuneet kolmanneksi puolueeksi Suomessa, ja varmaan suosio on laskenut Espoossakin. Ja siinä vaiheessa kun tämänkin hankkeen kustannusarvio on kaksinkertaistunut ja demareita on Espoon valtuustossa nykyistä vähemmän niin voi olla vaikeaa enää löytää kannattajia metrolle.


Ei demarit metrosta päättäneet, vaan käytänössä kokomus sen teki. Ja katsotaan nyt ensin ne kustannusarviot. Eilen ilmestyneessä Tekniikka&Talous lehdessä oli toisenlaista tietoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Ylen Aikainen tänään: "Valtionrahoituksen siirtyminen ei hidasta Länsimetroa"

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja katsotaan nyt ensin ne kustannusarviot. Eilen ilmestyneessä Tekniikka&Talous lehdessä oli toisenlaista tietoa.


Mielenkiintoista. Mitä siellä sanottiin? Tuo kaksinkertaistuminen on ihan vaan minun arvioni.

Louko sitten sanoo (Ylenaikainen), että voihan Espoo aloittaa metron rakentamisen omalla rahallaan. Sitähän hän toivoo ja lopputuloksenkin tiedämme: kaupungit maksavat loppujen lopuksi kaiken itse ja valtio viivyttelee omien päätöstensä kanssa. Kun puolet on jo tehty Espoon rahalla, ja selviää, ettei valtion rahaa tule, niin pahahan se on sitä hukkaputkea keskenkään jättää  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielenkiintoista. Mitä siellä sanottiin? Tuo kaksinkertaistuminen on ihan vaan minun arvioni.


Siellä kerrottiin että kustannukset tulevaat pysymään kurissa ainakin tunnelirakentamisen osalta.  Lähes koko metro saadan rakennettua peruskallioon mikä on hyvä asia, eikä kustannusten karkaaminen suhdanteiden ylikuumenenmisen vuoksi uhkaa, koska kalliorakentajia vapautuu 2009 kun Lohja-Muurla mottoritie valmistuu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

Verkossa: Tekniikka & Talous:
Metro sukeltaa maanalaiseen saaristoon

----------


## late-

> Siellä kerrottiin että kustannukset tulevaat pysymään kurissa ainakin tunnelirakentamisen osalta.  Lähes koko metro saadan rakennettua peruskallioon mikä on hyvä asia, eikä kustannusten karkaaminen suhdanteiden ylikuumenenmisen vuoksi uhkaa, koska kalliorakentajia vapautuu 2009 kun Lohja-Muurla mottoritie valmistuu.


Ei siellä nyt noin tarkasti puhuttu tunnelin linjauksen onnistumisesta. Sellaisia tietoja ei vielä edes ole, vaan kairaukset ovat menossa. Suhtanteiden ylikuumenemista on hiukan hankalaa ennustaa, mutta niiden osalta lienee olennaista saada Kehäradan tunnelit ja Länsimetro rakennettua muuten kuin aivan samaan aikaan.

Tekniikka & Talouden artikkelit ovat muutenkin nykyään sellaista höttöä, etten pane niille kovin paljon painoa. Sisältö on pinnallista eikä asiavirheitäkään varsinkin joukkoliikenneaiheisista artikkeleista ei ole kovin vaikeaa löytää.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> HS kertoi, mtä Sistonen pelkää: vaaleja. Seuraava valtuusto ei ehkä hyväksykään enää metroa. Demarithan ovat tippuneet kolmanneksi puolueeksi Suomessa, ja varmaan suosio on laskenut Espoossakin. Ja siinä vaiheessa kun tämänkin hankkeen kustannusarvio on kaksinkertaistunut ja demareita on Espoon valtuustossa nykyistä vähemmän niin voi olla vaikeaa enää löytää kannattajia metrolle.


Näinhän se tietenkin on. Enpäs ajatellut. Jos kustannukset tosiaankin nousevat huomattavasti ennakoidusta, niin Espoon poliittiset ryhmät saavat kunniallisen syyn vetäytyä koko hankkeesta. Se että Sistonen on näinkin huolissaan tarkoittaisi kyllä, että pelkoa kustannusten noususta on. Jos näin kävisi, seurauksena voisi olla varsinainen dominoilmiö: Etelä-Espooseen haluttaneen joka tapauksessa jonkinlainen raideratkaisu, lähinnä light rail. Jos se integroidaan metroon, automaattimetro kaatuu, ja jos raitioteihin, täytyy verkostosta tehdä pikaraitiotiekelpoinen. Niin tai näin, raskasmetron varaan suunniteltu järjestelmä kaatuisi ja tilalle tulisi joko pikaraitiotiet tai leveäraiteinen ligth trail, luultavasti Oslon malliin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos näin kävisi, seurauksena voisi olla varsinainen dominoilmiö: Etelä-Espooseen haluttaneen joka tapauksessa jonkinlainen raideratkaisu, lähinnä light rail. Jos se integroidaan metroon, automaattimetro kaatuu, ja jos raitioteihin, täytyy verkostosta tehdä pikaraitiotiekelpoinen. Niin tai näin, raskasmetron varaan suunniteltu järjestelmä kaatuisi ja tilalle tulisi joko pikaraitiotiet tai leveäraiteinen ligth trail, luultavasti Oslon malliin.


Minä en ole niin toiveikas että jos länsimetro kaatuu, että Espoon päättäjät alkaisivat tilalle puuhaamaan mitään muuta raideyhteytä. 

Viime syksyisessa valtuuston metropäätöksessä ei päätetty kahden, kolmen tai viiden järjestelmän välillä, vaan siitä että kehitetäänkö Espoota kaupunkimaiseen suuntaan vai halutaanko siitä suurimmalti osin amerikkalaistyylinen omakotitalomatto. 

Metropäätöstä kumoamaan haluaisivat kiihkeimmin ne piirit jotka eivät kaihda kertoa sitä että he haluavat säilyttää Espoon amerikkalaistyylisenä "kultahammasrannikkona". He eivät halua mitään sellaista joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoa jolle tarvitsee rakentaa erikseen mitään raiteita, eikä pysty kulkemaan omilla (kumi)pyörillään nykyisillä teillä. 

He haluaisivat pysäyttää eteläisen Espoon tehokkaan rakentamisen kaakkoisnurkan pääkonttorialuetta lukuunottamatta, tehokasta asuntorakentamista he haluaisivat vain keski-Espoosen rantaradan varrelle, eli käytännössä suurentaa Leppävaara ja Espoon Keskus megalähiöiksi, jonne vähemmän varakkaat pistetään asumaan kerrostaloihin. Sille nimenomaiselle ryhmälle käsite "pk-seutu" ja "metropoli" ovat yhtä kuin ilmaa. Periatteessa he olisivat valmit irroittamaan Espoon vaikka YTV:stä tai koko Suomesta jos on pakko. Mutta se on pienenpieni vähemmistö espoolaisista. Ainakin kuvittelisin niin. Monissa toistuvissa mielipidemittauksissa länsmetron kannatus espoolaisten joukossa oli nimittäin 60-80%. 

Sen jälkeen kun Espoon valtuusto oli päättänyt metron rakentamisesta on paljon muutakin tapahtunut. Valtio esim suunnittelee Otaniemen tiedekampuksen täydentämistä kokonaan uusilla korkeakouluyksikköillä jne. Rimmaisi erittäin huonosti sen kanssa jos päätös metron jatkamisesta Ruoholahdesta länteen kumotaan. 

Jos seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleista tulee jälleen "metrovaalit", niin metropäätöksen kumoamista yrittävät eivät taatusti tule pääsemään helpolla. Voi käydä niin että heidän vastapainokseen voi ilmaantua ryhmiä jotka esim tulevat vaatimaan Espoon liittämistä Helsinkiin. 

Jos sellainen vahinko kuitenkin pääsisi tapahtumaan että metropäätös kumottaisiin, ei minua,  espoolainen vaikka olenkin, haittaisi lainkaan jos koko Espoo tai edes luoteisnurkka Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen kera, liitettäisiin Helsinkiin, niin että Helsinki pääsisi rakentamaan metron edes sinne, Suomen tärkeimmälle työpaikakka- ja tiedealueelle asti.  Alueella asuvilla teekkareillakaan tuskin on mitään sitä vastaan että asuinkunan nimi vaihtuu ja matkan hinta Helsingin rientoihin puolittuu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No varmaankin olisi monelta kannalta yksinkertaisempaa, jos Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran suuralueet kuuluisivat Helsinkiin.

Mutta sitten itse asiaan: en minäkään oleta, että Espoo pyörtäisi kovin helpolla sanansa ilman mitään keskusteluja Helsingin kanssa. Se olisi liian paha välistäveto. Mutta minä pohdiskelin tilannetta siltä kannalta, että mitä tapahtuisi, jos metron kustannukset merkittävästi nousisivat. Silloinhan kaikki yhteiskuntataloudelliset laskelmat menisivät miinukselle ja kunnolla. Ihan riippumatta siitä, miten ne lasketaan. 

Jos sitten tähän vedoten Espoo vetäytyy hankkeesta, niin Helsingin on pakko muuttaa omaa linjaansa. Eihän Helsinki mitenkään voi vaatia Espoota rakentamaan metroa, joka ei miltään kannalta katsoen olisi kannattava. Silloin tilanne olisi ihan toinen kuin nyt. Syy siihen, miksei muita vaihtoehtoja ole käsitelty on yksinkertaisesti se, että Helsingille ei mikään muu kuin metro olisi kelvannut. Taas suuntautuu katse HKL:n suunnitteluosastoon... Mutta nyt Helsingin olisi pakko tarkistaa kantaansa. Eikä ongelmana olisi edes nykyisiä arvovaltasyitä, kun Espoo olisi tosissaan katsonut metrokortin. Paljonhan tämänkin projektin taustalla on ihan vain se, että Helsinki on vuosikymmenien myötä laittanut niin paljon arvovaltaansa peliin ja Espoon vitkuttelu on katsottu pelkäksi haluttomuudeksi olla osallistumatta koko pääkaupunkiseudun ongelmien ratkomiseen kustannuksineen. Ja luultavasti ihan syystäkin. Tästä on saanut sitten pikaraitiotiehanke kärsiä, kun se on nähty yksistään Espoon taktisena vetona estää minkään 'järkevän' hankkeen toteuttaminen.

Ja Espoossa puolestaan tuskin voidaan raideratkaisua hylätä kokonaan. Paljonkin juuri niistä syistä, miksi metroa nyt kannatetaan. Esitit nämä syyt aika tyhjentävästi. Pikaraitiotie olisi metron kaatuessa loistava kompromissi: se kelpaisi metron kannattajille hyvänä korvikkeena, vastustajillekin se käynee pienempänä (lue halvempana) pahana, Espoo välttyisi joutumasta sooloilijan ja häirikön kirjoihin Helsingin silmissä ja Helsingillekin se olisi varmasti kelvollinen korvike kun olisi aivan selvästi näytetty, että metro ei kannata. Todennäköisimmin tässä tilanteessa päädyttäisiin Oslon kaltaiseen malliin, eli kombiin. Ei mitenkään hullumpaa, mutta raitiotien voisi joka tapauksessa tuoda Tapiolaan ja Lauttasaareen kombin/metron rinnalle.

Ja lopuksi huomautus: tämä kaikki on jossittelua ja se jos on: JOS suunnitteluvaiheessa kustannukset alkavat karata käsistä ja aloituspäätös viivästyy yli vaalien.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä en ole niin toiveikas että jos länsimetro kaatuu, että Espoon päättäjät alkaisivat tilalle puuhaamaan mitään muuta raideyhteytä.


En minäkään. Busseilla siellä siinä tapauksessa ajetaan, ja kauan. Mutta otetaanpas ajatusleikki, jossa Espoo päättää, että länsimetroa ei rakenneta. Siinä vaiheessa katseet saattavat kääntyä kohti Jokeria, koska se on kuitenkin joka tapauksessa tulossa, ja nyt metro ei ole syömässä sen rahoja. Jokerin rakentaminen siis käynnistyy.

Kun Jokeri saadaan Leppävaaran ja Tapiolan välille, niin ruvetaan miettimään, josko Suurpeltoon kannattaisi tehdä Jokerin jatke. Niin tehdään linja Suurpellosta Tapiolaan, ja myöhemmin sitä vielä päätetään jatkaa Otaniemeen asti.

Sitten joku keksii ajatuksen, että Munkassahan on ratikka. Mitäs jos yhdistettäis Otaniemen ja Munkan radat? Ja kas, Suurpellosta pääsee ratikalla Arabiaan asti ja 194 ja 195 korvautuvat raitiovaunulla.

Seuraava askel on sitten Tapiolan ratikan jatkaminen Matinkylään, ja jossain vaiheessa tajutaan, että kyllä Matinkylästä kannattaa samoin tein tehdä myös ratikka Lauttasaaren läpi keskustaan. Helsingin ei kannata enää asettua vastahankaan, kun se on periaatteessa jo sallinut ratikan edistämällä itse Jokeria ja hyväksymällä sitten vielä Kuusisaaren radankin.

Olikos meillä tässä vaiheessa jo melkein TramWest-verkko kasassa?  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos sellainen vahinko kuitenkin pääsisi tapahtumaan että metropäätös kumottaisiin...


Espoo ei mielestäni ole tehnyt mitään sellaista metropäätöstä, joka pitäisi kumota. Siellä on ainoastaan päätetty, että jos E-Espooseen tehdään raide, niin sitten tehdään tunnelimetro. Ja antanut luvan ja ison kasan rahaa sen selvittämiseen, mitä tämä tunnelimetro maksaisi ja miten sen voisi tehdä. Mutta varsinainen metropäätös on vielä edessä.

Siinä mielessä voidaan kyllä puhua kumoamisesta, että jos E-Espooseen haluttaisiin tunnelimetron sijaan maanpinnalla kulkeva metro tai pikaratikka, niin sitten kai tuo edellinen päätös pitäisi kumota. Mutta jos halutaan jatkaa busseilla, niin sitten ei tarvitse päättää yhtään mitään (tai, jos virkamiehet tunnelimetron rakentamista esittävät ja vievät asian valtuustoon, niin päättää että metroa ei rakenneta).

----------


## 339-DF

> ...Mutta minä pohdiskelin tilannetta siltä kannalta, että mitä tapahtuisi, jos metron kustannukset merkittävästi nousisivat. Silloinhan kaikki yhteiskuntataloudelliset laskelmat menisivät miinukselle ja kunnolla. Ihan riippumatta siitä, miten ne lasketaan. 
> 
> Jos sitten tähän vedoten Espoo vetäytyy hankkeesta, niin Helsingin on pakko muuttaa omaa linjaansa. Eihän Helsinki mitenkään voi vaatia Espoota rakentamaan metroa, joka ei miltään kannalta katsoen olisi kannattava. Silloin tilanne olisi ihan toinen kuin nyt.


Tämä on erittäin mielenkiintoinen pointti. Nythän Raide-YVA:ssa saatiin tunnelimetron hyötykustannussuhde niukin naukin yli yhden, ja siinäkin käytettiin sellaisia lähtöarvoja ja oletuksia, jotka saivat jotkut puhumaan kikkailusta  :Smile: 

Jos länsimetron hinta onkin 452Me:n sijaan sanotaa nyt vaikka 952 Me, ja lisäksi Koivusaaren/Katajaharjun* asema päätetään rakentaa, niin H/K-lukuja ei enää saa yli yhden vaikka laskelmat tilattaisiin HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan tehtävistä viime vuonna eläkkeelle jääneen Seppo Vepsäläisen Kiskos-firmalta. 

Silloin Espoota on kyllä paha alkaa painostaa metropäätöksiin ainakaan vetoamalla järkisyihin, ja paha on espoolaisvaltuutettujen perustella halukkuuttaan metrorakentamiseen. Toisaalta on kuitenkin todettava sekin, että Espoossakin aika suoraan tunnustettiin jo se, ettei metroa rakenneta joukkoliikenteen parantamiseksi, vaan poliittisista syistä, koska "on pakko". Eli tunnesyillä tässä on tähänkin asti pelattu, ja tunteethan eivät muutu miksikään vaikka metro maksaisi yli miljardin.

Toinen mielenkiintoinen pointti on se, että valtio saattaa hyvinkin tehdä vuosaaret eli ilmoittaa, että aikoinaan keskusteluissa esiintynyt 30% eli ollutkaan 30% vaan 150Me, ja jos metro sitten maksaakin 952Me, niin valtio tukisi edelleen vain sillä 150 Me:llä eli sitten noin 16%:lla... Jos näin tapahtuu, niin se tarjoaa kyllä Espoolle hyvän tilaisuuden jättää metro rakentamatta ja kuitenkin säilyttää kasvonsa.

* Koivusaaren aseman rakentaminen tietenkin nostaisi rakennuskustannuksia, mutta se vaikuttaisi H/K-suhteeseen myös hidastamalla matka-aikaa, jolloin matka-aikasäästöjä ei saataisi. Matka-aikasäästöt nostavat H/K-suhdetta ja vastaavasti, mitä pidempi matka-aika sitä matalampi H/K.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Silloin Espoota on kyllä paha alkaa painostaa metropäätöksiin ainakaan vetoamalla järkisyihin, ja paha on espoolaisvaltuutettujen perustella halukkuuttaan metrorakentamiseen. Toisaalta on kuitenkin todettava sekin, että Espoossakin aika suoraan tunnustettiin jo se, ettei metroa rakenneta joukkoliikenteen parantamiseksi, vaan poliittisista syistä, koska "on pakko". Eli tunnesyillä tässä on tähänkin asti pelattu, ja tunteethan eivät muutu miksikään vaikka metro maksaisi yli miljardin.


Ajattelisin kyllä, että pahimmat tunnelukot ovat purkautuneet ihan sillä, että nyt Espoo on alistunut Helsingin tahtoon. Se on ihan aidosti aloittanut metroprojektin. Tunnetasolla Helsinki on siten saanut voittonsa. Jos sitten metro karahtaa kustannusten takia karille, niin tunnetasolla asia voikin kääntyä päinvastoin: "me teimme niin kuin te ehdotitte, mutta se ei toiminut. Nyt on meidän vuoro ehdottaa..." Ja juuri tuo tilanne tunteiden suhteen melkein väkisten aiheuttaa sen, että pikaraitiotietä on ehdotettava: sillä Espoo näyttää, että se ei hyödynnä 'takaiskua', vaan on valmis jatkamaan rakentavaa yhteistyötä (Helsingin johdolla.)

----------


## kemkim

> Jos seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleista tulee jälleen "metrovaalit", niin metropäätöksen kumoamista yrittävät eivät taatusti tule pääsemään helpolla. Voi käydä niin että heidän vastapainokseen voi ilmaantua ryhmiä jotka esim tulevat vaatimaan Espoon liittämistä Helsinkiin.


Minä en vastustaisi ollenkaan, jos Espoosta päätettäisiin liittää Helsinkiin Kehä III sisäpuolinen urbaanein (jos niin voi sanoa Espoosta) osuus ja maankäyttöä tehostettaisiin raiteiden tukemana. Kirkkonummi ja tämä Espoon jäljelle jäänyt osa voitaisiin yhdistää yhdeksi kunnaksi. omakotimattoa haluavat tynkä-Espoon/Kirkkonummen poliitikot voisivat sellaista alkaa näpertää sinne Kehän ulkopuolelle  :Very Happy:

----------


## Murzu

Mikä ihme on Koivusaari? Miksi sinne pitää rakentaa asema? Ohi olen ajanut ja kartasta katsonut että eihän tuo hassu saari ole edes minkään kokoinen, ja puolet siitä haukkaa jo nyt alleen länsiväylä. Loppuosa saaresta on venesatamaa. Saarella ei ole asukkaita. Jos Koivusaarta kaavailtaisiin uudeksi kerrostalolähiöksi (mikä tuntuu varsin oudolta) niin eipä sinne mahtuisi kuin korkeintaan kaksi kerrostaloa. Puhutaan Koivusaaren rakentamisesta, mitä sillä tarkoitetaan? Aiotaanko Koivusaarta suurentaa täyttömaalla? Aika paljon saisi täyttää merenpohjaa jos meinaisi asuinalueen tänne saada. Tuskin metroasemaa ainakaan pelkän kuppaisen venesataman takia kannattaa rakentaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos länsimetron hinta onkin 452Me:n sijaan sanotaa nyt vaikka 952 Me


Tähänhän on olemassa tunnettu lääke: vähennetään asemien lukumäärää niin paljon, että saadaan H/K nousemaan takaisin yli yhden. Länsimetronkin laskelmat voitaisiin tehdä sitten vaikka pelkillä Tapiolan ja Matinkylän asemilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä ihme on Koivusaari?


Koivusaari on se pieni saari, jossa on venesatama ja Länsiväylän pojoispuolella Nokian omistama edustushuvila, joka vuuoden sisällä on remontoitu täydellisesti.

Jo 1970-luvulla - siis silloin kuin metroa koeajettiin - on Koivusaareen suunniteltu mittavia meren täyttöjä ja uutta lähiötä. Hanke on vuosikymmenten saatossa kaatunut monet kerrat lauttasaarelaisten vastustukseen. Helsinki on ollut kerran saamassa oikein sakkojakin Koivusaaren kaavoittamisesta vastoin lakia.

Tällä hetkellä Koivusaari on erinomaisen tärkeä Helsingille, sillä tunnelimetrosta saadaan mukavasti täytekiveä ja rakennusoikeuden myynnillä rahoitetaan Helsingin osuus Espoon metrosta. Kun Espoon valtuusto oli viime syksynä tehnyt lukuisia ehtoja sisältävän periaatepäätöksensä metrosta - siis ei rakentamispäätöstä - saman viikon torstain KS-lautakunnan kokouksessa kerrottiin Koivusaaren kaavoituksen jälleen kerran startanneen. Tämän voinee arvata olevan vuosikymmeniä vanhojen suunnitelmien auki rullaamisen, mutta voihan toki aloittaa asian uudelleenkin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tähänhän on olemassa tunnettu lääke: vähennetään asemien lukumäärää niin paljon, että saadaan H/K nousemaan takaisin yli yhden. Länsimetronkin laskelmat voitaisiin tehdä sitten vaikka pelkillä Tapiolan ja Matinkylän asemilla.


Niinpä  :Smile: 

Nyt on vaan niin, että kaikki eivät niele noita kiskoksen asemattomia metroja. Töölön asemattomasta metrosta on jo noussut myrsky erässää isossa puolueessa, ja Laajasalon asemattoman metron saamasta vastaanotosta varmaan Antero kslk:n kokouksessa olleena osaa kertoa minua paremmin, mutta ei sitä sen paremmin poliitikot kuin virkamiehetkään kannata.

Espoossa on vielä se erityispiirre että vaikka kiskos saisi Helsingissä läpi tuollaisen asemattoman metrolinjan, niin Espoossa se ei välttämättä onnistu, kun siellä kiskos nauti ihan samaa arvostusta kuin täällä. Espoossa asemat on jo "luvattu" kaupunkilaisille ja poliitikot ovat nimenomaan korostaneet sisäänkäyntien määrää ja asemien saavutettavuutta. Olisi vähän ristiriitaista sen jälkeen todeta, että jätetään asemat kokonaan tekemättä.

Vielä lisäpointtina että TKK saattaisi harjoittaa jonkinasteista lobbausta, jos sen asema oltaisiin jättämässä pois, sama juttu Keilaniemen yrityksillä. Ja niillä on kyllä sananvaltaa...

----------


## karihoo

Tänään Hesari uutisoi Länsimetron sivuvaikutuksista Länsiväylän liikennesuunnitelmiin. Linkki tässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänään Hesari uutisoi Länsimetron sivuvaikutuksista Länsiväylän liikennesuunnitelmiin. Linkki tässä.


No niin, sieltähän se tulee. Helsingin maanalaisen alkuperäinen perustelu vuodelta 1955: tehdään tilaa kasvavalle henkilöautoilulle. Tätähän autopuolue haluaa ja kannattaa siksi joukkoliikenteen siirtämistä maan alle.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Töölön asemattomasta metrosta on jo noussut myrsky erässää isossa puolueessa, ja Laajasalon asemattoman metron saamasta vastaanotosta varmaan Antero kslk:n kokouksessa olleena osaa kertoa minua paremmin, mutta ei sitä sen paremmin poliitikot kuin virkamiehetkään kannata.


KS-lautakunnan kokoukseen 10.5. jaettiin siis HKL:n nimiin pantu ehdotus Laajasalon minimetrosta (supistettu metro). Ehdotuksessa väitettiin 3:n aseman metron HK-suhteen olevan 1,54 (hyödyt ovat 1,54 x kustannukset) ja väitettiin, että KSV:n raitioliikenteelle laskema HK-suhde 1,92 on laskettu väärin.

Lautakunnan kokoukseen 31.5. oli KSV laskenut 3-asemaisen minimetron HK-suhteen oikealla tavalla, eli ottaen huomioon matkamäärän vähentymisen kun joukkoliikenteellä ei ole asemia, käyttäen oikeata kustannusta liityntäliikenteelle, laskemalla oikeat matka-ajat jne. Supistetun metron HK-suhde on 0,85 (siis kulut suuremmat kuin hyödyt), kun HKL:n nimissä väitettiin olevan 1,54.

Metron rakentaminen Laajasaloon on jo pari vuotta sitten hylätty siksi, että ilman Santahaminan ehkä 50.000 asukasta metro on täysin kannattamaton. 7 aseman metrolinja Kamppi - Laajasalo maksaa 508 Me (siis enemmän kuin Länsimetro YVA:ssa), ja sen HK-suhde on 0,80. Asemien vähentäminen ei muuta metroa kannattavaksi. Hinta laskee vähän (327 milj. euroon), mutta kun samalla laskee matkamäärä, vähenevät myös hyödyt.

Ja KSV ei ole laskenut Laajasalon raitioteitä väärin. Ilmeisesti sen sijaan HKL:ssä on muissakin yhteyksissä laskettu väärin, eli laskemalla raideliikenteen kalusto kahteen kertaan. Tällä tavoin väärin laskeminen ei ole edes metrohankkeille eduksi, joskin väyläinvestoinneiltaan kalliissa metroissa tämä virhe huonontaa tulosta vähemmän kuin raitiotie- ja bussihankkeissa.




> Espoossa on vielä se erityispiirre että vaikka kiskos saisi Helsingissä läpi tuollaisen asemattoman metrolinjan, niin Espoossa se ei välttämättä onnistu, kun siellä kiskos nauti ihan samaa arvostusta kuin täällä.


Espoossa käytänee kinaa siiä, tehdäänkö Espoon metrosta nykyisen metroradan kanssa yhteensopiva vai ei. Metroradalle vaatimaton 6000 matkustajan tunnin matkamäärä kun onnistuisi kahden vaunun eli yhden nykyisen vaunuparin junilla, joille riittäisi nykyistä lyhyemmät asemat.

Lyhytasemainen Espoon haara johtaisi kuitenkin siihen, että kaikkia junia ei voisi ajaa verkon läpi. No, mitäpä tuosta, ainahan liityntäliikenteessä voi vaihtaa metrojunasta toiseen...  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## karihoo

Tänään Hesari vahvisti taas olevansa todellinen länsimetrolobbaaja. Tämä löytyy verkosta vain Hesarin maksullisen digilehden puolelta. Tarvitset Hesarilta digilehtitunnarit päästäksesi lukemaan sitä verkossa.




> Suurin este länsimetron tieltä poistui, kun Espoon valtuusto viime syksynä hyväksyi metron jatkumisen Helsingistä Matinkylään. Sen jälkeen rakennustöiden valmistelu on alkanut täydellä teholla. Hankesuunnitelma on tekeillä, ja tarvittavia kaavamuutoksia valmistellaan. Myös rahoituksesta on periaatteessa sopu.
> 
> Kun Espoo vihdoin taipui valitsemaan metron tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennevälineeksi, on aiemmilta vuosilta tuttu hidastelu ja kieroilu historiaa. Espoo haluaa nyt metron mahdollisimman nopeasti. Virkamiehet puhuvat töiden aloittamisesta jopa jo ensi vuonna, mutta viimeistään 2009.
> 
> Kehäradan rahoituksen siirtyminen vuodella on saanut espoolaiset pelkäämään samanlaisten rahoitusmutkien ilmestymistä metrohankkeeseen. Valtion rooli länsimetrossa on kuitenkin toinen kuin kehäradassa, jossa se on päätoteuttaja.
> 
> Länsimetro on Helsingin ja Espoon hanke, jossa valtio on vain kumppani luvatulla kolmanneksen rahoitusosuudella. Pää on jo avattu, kun valtion tämän vuoden budjetissa hankkeelle on varattu 1,5 miljoonaa euroa suunnittelurahaa.
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmasta tehdyssä aiesopimuksessa sanotaan, että länsimetron rakentamisen on voitava alkaa ennen vuotta 2010. Sopimuksen on allekirjoittanut valtion puolesta edellisen hallituksen liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Leena Luhtanen (sd).
> ...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoossa on vielä se erityispiirre että vaikka kiskos saisi Helsingissä läpi tuollaisen asemattoman metrolinjan, niin Espoossa se ei välttämättä onnistu, kun siellä kiskos nauti ihan samaa arvostusta kuin täällä. Espoossa asemat on jo "luvattu" kaupunkilaisille ja poliitikot ovat nimenomaan korostaneet sisäänkäyntien määrää ja asemien saavutettavuutta. Olisi vähän ristiriitaista sen jälkeen todeta, että jätetään asemat kokonaan tekemättä.
> 
> Vielä lisäpointtina että TKK saattaisi harjoittaa jonkinasteista lobbausta, jos sen asema oltaisiin jättämässä pois, sama juttu Keilaniemen yrityksillä. Ja niillä on kyllä sananvaltaa...


Jos metron hinta jostain syystä, esim korkeasuhdanteesta johtuen, pomppaisi liian ylös, kuvittelisin, että rakennetaan vain väli Ruoholahti-Tapiola ja jätetään loppuosa myöhempään vaiheeseen, tai harkitaan pikaraitiotie/kombikelpoisen radan vetämistä Tapiolasta eteenpäin.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

HS ei aiemminkaan ole osoittautunut kovin luotettavaksi lähteeksi mutta ainakin tällä hetkellä HS.fi:ssa on luettavissa mielenkiintoisia asioita Lauttasaaren metromielipiteistä. Ilmeisesti saarella järjestetty tilaisuus ei ihan vastannut asukkaiden toiveita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilmeisesti saarella järjestetty tilaisuus ei ihan vastannut asukkaiden toiveita.


Lauttasaaressa on maankäyttöasioista kiinnostunut äänekäs joukko, jonka mielestä Lauttasaarta ei saisi täydennysrakentaa oikeastaan enää ollenkaan ja Koivusaareen ei saisi koskea missään nimessä. Tämän joukon ääni kuuluu paljon myös Lauttasaari-seuran jutuissa. Tätä joukkoa oli paljon paikalla myös tilaisuudessa ja heitä olisi kiinnostanut aivan muut asiat kuin itse metron rakennustekniset ratkaisut. Sinänsä KSV:n väki ei kyllä osannut kovinkaan hyvin kertoa, että em. joukkoa kiinnostavista asioista pitäisi puhua aivan muissa tilaisuuksissa, vaan keskustelu meni suurelta osin aivan sivuraiteille länsimetron hankesuunnittelun kannalta.

Länsimetroon liittyvänä kiinnostavana asiana esillä oli (KSV:n näkemys?) Lauttasaaren liityntäliikenteestä. Varsinaisia liityntälinjoja oli piirretty kaksi, toinen Vattuniemestä 65A/66A:n reittiä metroasemalle ja toinen Katajaharjusta 20:n reittiä. Liityntälinjojen reitti metroasemalla on Tallbergin puistotie - Gyldenintie (vaihtopysäkki metroon) - Lauttasaarentie (pysäkki ostoskeskuksella), kääntöpaikka rakennetaan nykyisen Esson tilalle. Lisäksi on linja 21V Helsingin keskustaan, joka siirretään kiertämään metroaseman kautta (Vattuniemenkatu - Tallbergin puistotie - Gyldenintie - Lauttasaarentie). 21V:n reittiin keskustassa ei otettu kantaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmeisesti saarella järjestetty tilaisuus ei ihan vastannut asukkaiden toiveita.


Ei todellakaan. Suuri osa porukasta lähti pois heti alussa, kun kävi selväksi, ettei asioita esitellä auditoriossa vaan ainoastaan aulassa muutamalla planssilla.

Kun siitä ei olisi tullut mitään, että jokaiselle selitetään yksitellen mitä plansseissa on, tilaisuus hoidettiin niin, että palnssit esiteltiin paikalle jääneelle joukolle yksi kerrallaan. Vain eturivistä näki planssiin, taaempana seisovat eivät nähneet. Eivätkä ehkä kuulleetkaan.

Tämä on erittäin huonoa kansalaistiedotuksen hoitoa eikä tällä tavoin voi odottaa saavansa läpi asioita, joista asukkaat eivät pidä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetroon liittyvänä kiinnostavana asiana esillä oli (KSV:n näkemys?) Lauttasaaren liityntäliikenteestä. ... Lisäksi on linja 21V Helsingin keskustaan, joka siirretään kiertämään metroaseman kautta (Vattuniemenkatu - Tallbergin puistotie - Gyldenintie - Lauttasaarentie). 21V:n reittiin keskustassa ei otettu kantaa.


Raide-YVA:ssa lauttasaarelaisille luvattiin vielä kaksi bussilinjaa keskustaan. 21E Bulevardin kautta ja 21V Asema-aukiolle.

HKL:n suulla esitetty näkemys on, ettei ole mitään suoria bussilinjoja. KSV on vääntänyt kättä ja saanut toistaiseksi pidetyksi edes yhden.

Tämä aihe tulee KS-lautakuntaan vielä ensi viikon kokoukseen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lauttasaaressa on maankäyttöasioista kiinnostunut äänekäs joukko, jonka mielestä Lauttasaarta ei saisi täydennysrakentaa oikeastaan enää ollenkaan ja Koivusaareen ei saisi koskea missään nimessä. Tämän joukon ääni kuuluu paljon myös Lauttasaari-seuran jutuissa.


Voin vain kuvitella millaista porukkaa sellaisessa asukasillassa käy. Tullaan hopeanharmaalla mersulla, herroilla siniset klubitakit ja Nyländska Jaktklubbenin valkoiset kipparilakit, daameilla kukkahatut ja ompelijalla teetetyt kävelypuvut. Esittelyjen lomassa kuuluu "Herregud, dehär kan ju inte vara sant !" -huudahduksia. 

Vitsi vitsinä, onhan lauttislaisten saatava sanoa oma sanansa metrosta, mutta välillä tuntuu siltä että olisi paras jos ei ainoatakaan asemaa sinne rakennettaisi vaan metro ajaisi täydellä vauhdilla ohi. Säälksi käy siinä tapauksessa vain niitä joilla sattuu olemaan työpaikka kyseisellä paratiisisarella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei todellakaan. Suuri osa porukasta lähti pois heti alussa, kun kävi selväksi, ettei asioita esitellä auditoriossa vaan ainoastaan aulassa muutamalla planssilla.
> 
> Kun siitä ei olisi tullut mitään, että jokaiselle selitetään yksitellen mitä plansseissa on, tilaisuus hoidettiin niin, että palnssit esiteltiin paikalle jääneelle joukolle yksi kerrallaan. Vain eturivistä näki planssiin, taaempana seisovat eivät nähneet. Eivätkä ehkä kuulleetkaan.
> 
> Tämä on erittäin huonoa kansalaistiedotuksen hoitoa eikä tällä tavoin voi odottaa saavansa läpi asioita, joista asukkaat eivät pidä.


Samanlaiset ihmiset jaksavat kyllä jollakin ulkoman lomamatkalla kuunnella kiltisti kun joku opas jossain museossa esittelee jotain planssia ja hellettä on +40 astetta varjossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä on erittäin huonoa kansalaistiedotuksen hoitoa eikä tällä tavoin voi odottaa saavansa läpi asioita, joista asukkaat eivät pidä.


Voi olla, että toteutus meni pieleen, mutta minusta tuo kuulostaa ennemmin siltä, että tiedotuksessa nimenomaan haluttiin panostaa ihmisläheisyyteen. Auditoriossa pidettävä kalvosulkeinen tuntuu jo lähtökohtaisesti etäiseltä: "tässä nyt ovat nämä suunnitelmat, näin me teemme ja armostamme kerromme siitä teillekin - huudelkaa mitä huutelette, sillä ei ole vaikutusta". Ja yleisö on jo lähtökohtaisesti vihamielinen ja äänessä ovat vain hankkeen vastustaja. Minusta kuulostaa paremmalta, jos suunnitelmiin saa tutustua henkilökohtaisesti ja kysyä ihan kahden kesken suunnittelijalta, mistä oikein on missäkin kysymys ja kertoa omia näkemyksiään. Vaatii paljon rohkeutta, että uskaltaa avata suunsa täydessä salissa, varsinkin jos ilmapiiri on hanketta vastustava muutenkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voi olla, että toteutus meni pieleen, mutta minusta tuo kuulostaa ennemmin siltä, että tiedotuksessa nimenomaan haluttiin panostaa ihmisläheisyyteen.


Alunperin valittu toteutustapa olisi ollut varmaan ihan toimiva, jos paikalle olisi tullut vain hankesuunnitelmista kiinnostuneita. KSV:n olisi pitänyt kuitenkin etukäteen ennakoida, että tilaisuuteen tulee tätä Lauttasaaren nimby-porukkaa, ja valmistella repliikit joilla keskustelu metroon liittymättömistä asioista olisi saatu poikki. Moneen vuoteen ei varmaan ole julkaistu yhtään ainotta Lauttasaari-lehteä, jossa ei olisi murehdittu Koivusaarta, ja pelko Koivusaaren rakentamisesta mainitaan lehdessä lähes aina kun metrosta on puhe. Nyt KSV:n väki jäi turhaan väittelemään muista kuin metron hankesuunnitelmaan liittyvistä asioista, ja niihin kysymyksiin vastattiin vielä niin kierrellen ja kaarrellen, että se varmasti herätti ärtymystä. Tässä voisi moittia KSV:tä ammattitaidon puutteesta: pelkästään hyvät suunnitelmat eivät riitä, vaan myös kommunikaatio asukkaiden kanssa on osattava hoitaa. Jos suunnittelijoilla itsellään ei ole siihen kompetenssia, niin sitten pitää palkata erikseen PR-henkilöitä hoitamaan asia.

----------


## 339-DF

> ... mutta välillä tuntuu siltä että olisi paras jos ei ainoatakaan asemaa sinne rakennettaisi vaan metro ajaisi täydellä vauhdilla ohi. ...


Mä luulen että aika moni lauttasaarelainen on tuossa ihan samaa mieltä...  :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

> Länsimetroon liittyvänä kiinnostavana asiana esillä oli (KSV:n näkemys?) Lauttasaaren liityntäliikenteestä.


Voitaisiinko harkita, että Ruoholahdesta menisi Lauttasaaren metroasemalle jokin ratikkalinja? Se voisi kulkea Lauttasaaren halki ja palvelisi sekä yhteyksiä keskustaan, että syöttöliikennettä metrolle. Pysäkkejähän ratikalla olisi metroa enemmän. Lauttasaaresta keskustaan menevät matkustajat vaihtaisivat ratikasta metroon Ruoholahdessa ja Lauttasaaresta Espooseen menevät tuolla uudella Lauttasaaren metroasemalla.

----------


## jpe

> Voitaisiinko harkita, että Ruoholahdesta menisi Lauttasaaren metroasemalle jokin ratikkalinja? Se voisi kulkea Lauttasaaren halki ja palvelisi sekä yhteyksiä keskustaan, että syöttöliikennettä metrolle. Pysäkkejähän ratikalla olisi metroa enemmän. Lauttasaaresta keskustaan menevät matkustajat vaihtaisivat ratikasta metroon Ruoholahdessa ja Lauttasaaresta Espooseen menevät tuolla uudella Lauttasaaren metroasemalla.


Minäkään en ymmärrä, miksi ratikka ja metro sulkevat toisensa muka pois. Sopisikohan tähän sanonta "molempi parempi"? Raskasmetro palvelee paremmin pidempiä matkoja (esim. Lauttasaari-Matinkylä tai Lauttasaari-Mellunmäki), kun taas ratikalla hoituu paremmin lyhyehkö matka ydinkeskustaan.

Se, että muutama paikallinen aktivisti on lisä- ja täydennysrakentamista vastaan, ei ole mikään yllätys. Helsingistä tuskin sellaista paikkaa löytyykään, mihin täydennysrakentaminen sopisi hyvin kaikille, eikä kenelläkään olisi mukisemista. Tulee vastaan kysymys, kumpi on tärkeämpää - kestävä ja terve kaupunkirakenne, vaiko sitten "jokaista on kuunneltava ja ymmärrettävä" -ideologia.

----------


## vristo

> Mä luulen että aika moni lauttasaarelainen on tuossa ihan samaa mieltä...


Jokunen larulainen on myös odottanut metron tuloa saarelle jo lähes 40 vuotta. Taivaanvuohentieltä asunnon omistavana Lauttasaaren metroaseman sijainti on allekirjoittaneelle mitä ihanteellisin. Meinaan kyllä istua ekassa metronjunassa kun se sinne lopultakin saapuu joskus  :Smile: .

Jonkun ratikkalinjan jatko Erottajalta Bulevardia Ruoholahden metroasemalle ja edelleen Lauttasaaren sillan yli Laru M:lle ja Gyldenintien kautta Vattuniemeen olisi mielestäni ihantellinen joukkoliikenneyhteys turvamaan metron "katvealueita". Mutta bussilinjan h21V siirtäminen tuolle reitille aluksi on kyllä täysin paikallaan ja perustelua.

Ja Koivusaari ehdottomasti; niin asuinalue kuin metroasemakin. Sehän on lähestulkoon täyttö- ja jätemaata, joten varsinaisia luonnonsuojelluisia tms. arvoja sillä ei ole. Itse voisin kyllä kuvitella asuvani siellä korkeatasoisessa kerrostalossa (voisi olla korkeahkokin), jos metroasema olisi "nurkan takana".

----------


## kemkim

> Ja Koivusaari ehdottomasti; niin asuinalue kuin metroasemakin. Sehän on lähestulkoon täyttö- ja jätemaata, joten varsinaisia luonnonsuojelluisia tms. arvoja sillä ei ole. Itse voisin kyllä kuvitella asuvani siellä korkeatasoisessa kerrostalossa (voisi olla korkeahkokin), jos metroasema olisi "nurkan takana".


Niin minäkin. Voisi tehdä yhden todella korkean talon metroasemalle ja sitten pienempiä tornitaloja sen ympärille. Saaren rannoille sitten voisi sijoittaa venelaitureita ja kelluvia veneasuntoja. Pieni uimaranta ja lähikauppakin olisivat kivoja. Kun saari on pieni, rakentamisen on oltava tehokasta. Voi kuvitella vaan, millaiset maisemat sieltä meren ääreltä olisi tornitalon huipulta!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minäkään en ymmärrä, miksi ratikka ja metro sulkevat toisensa muka pois...


Silloin, kun joukkoliikenteen tarkoitus on palvella kaupunkilaisia mahdollisimman hyvin, raitiotie ja metrorata samalla suunnalla on luonnollinen ratkaisu. Raitiotie paikkaa metroasemien väliin jäävät katveet. Ja liikennöinti ratikalla on halvempaa kuin busseilla. Metro tarjoaa nopean vaihtoehdon niille, jotka matkustavat pitkiä matkoja.

Nythän meillä tehdään niin, että bussit hoitavat metroasemien välillä olevaa liikennettä. Mutta ne eivät tarjoa vaihtoehtoista yhteyttä, koska tarkoitus on pakottaa ihmiset metroon sellaisillakin lyhyillä matkoilla, joilla se ei ole järkevää. Tämä puolestaan johtuu siitä, että meillä ei ole todellista tarvetta metron kapasiteetille, joten metroliikenne tulee kohtuuttoman kalliiksi. Etelä-Espoossa olisi ollut tilaisuus rakentaa metroa halvemmalla siten, että kustannukset olisivat vastanneet kysyntää. Mutta joku halusi, että pitää rakentaa kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla kaikkialla tunneliin. Ja kierre jatkuu...

Kuka se joku sitten onkin, hän on tosiasiassa metron laajentamisen suuri este. Vuosikymmenten saatossa Espoon metrovastustus on perustunut pääasiassa hintaan. Nytkin realistiset suunnitelmat suhteessa rahoitusmahdollisuuksiin olisivat varmistaneet sen, että metrosta tehdään myös rakentamispäätös. Jos ja kun kulut karkaavat käsistä kuten keskustatunnelin tai musikkitalon tapauksissa, palataan kohta taas alkupisteeseen.

Ahneella on...

Antero

PS: Saa kyllä kaivaa tämän viestin esiin, jos osoittautuu, että olen väärässä.  :Wink:

----------


## linjsuun

Etelä-Espoon metron viivästyminen johtuu juuri sanasta metro. Ei kukaan tainnut vastustaa Martinlaaskon rataa, tai Leppävaaran kaupunkirataa, joihin kumallekin on juuri linja-autoilla toimiva syöttöliikenne. Kumpikin toimivat jo tänään. Ovatko matkustajat valittaneet? 

Lisään tähän tuossa toisessa aiheessa käsittelemäni määritelmän metrosta.
Eli tuo määrtielmä: Metrohan käsitteenä tulee Pariisiista nimestä "Chemin de Fer Metrolpolitain", eli kaupunkirautatie. Siellä kuitenkin Metro on enmmänkin maanlailainen pika-raitoite, asemien keskim. väli on 400 m,joskus vain 250m. Pariisissa on toki esikapunkimetro RER, eli "Resau Express Regional", suom. Seudullinen pikaraidejärjestelmä. Alunperin sillä oli kaksi linjaa noin 20 km pituista linkaa, keskustassa maan alla kulkevaa rata-osuuskineen, (A ja B linja), joiden asemaväli on noin 1,5 km, nyttemmin siihen on liitetty myös paikallisen VR:n eli SNCF:n lähiliikenne, alkaen linajsta C, jne
Tästä voidaan todeta että Helsingissä ei ole kaupunkimetroa vaan RER -järjestelmä!

Siten Espoossa on jo yksi "Metrolinja", A -juna! Toinen tulee Länsiväylän suuntaisena vaikkapa linajt B ja C (Mellunmäki ja Vuosaari pääteasemina toisessa päässä). Kaikki ovat osaa Helsingin seudun "RER" -järjestelmää!

----------


## Jussi

> Etelä-Espoon metron viivästyminen johtuu juuri sanasta metro. Ei kukaan tainnut vastustaa Martinlaaskon rataa, tai Leppävaaran kaupunkirataa, joihin kumallekin on juuri linja-autoilla toimiva syöttöliikenne. Kumpikin toimivat jo tänään. Ovatko matkustajat valittaneet?


Martinlaakson radan ympäristössä liikenne ei perustu lainkaan niin vahvasti liityntään kuin Leppävaarassa. Juurihan ytv julkaisi suunnitelman Vantaan linjastouudistukseksi, joka perustui vahvasti liityntään. Alueiden asukkailta tuli aikamoinen vastalause ryöppy.

----------


## kemkim

> Martinlaakson radan ympäristössä liikenne ei perustu lainkaan niin vahvasti liityntään kuin Leppävaarassa. Juurihan ytv julkaisi suunnitelman Vantaan linjastouudistukseksi, joka perustui vahvasti liityntään. Alueiden asukkailta tuli aikamoinen vastalause ryöppy.


Espoossa ei vastusteltu, olemassa olleet busilinjat kun kulkivat hidasta reittiä Pitäjänmäentietä pitkin. Sen sijaan Espoon keskuksen lähellä asuvilta olisin odottanut vastustusta, siellä kun linjoja voitaisin ajattaa Turunväylänkin kautta keskustaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Etelä-Espoon metron viivästyminen johtuu juuri sanasta metro. Ei kukaan tainnut vastustaa Martinlaaskon rataa, tai Leppävaaran kaupunkirataa, joihin kumallekin on juuri linja-autoilla toimiva syöttöliikenne. Kumpikin toimivat jo tänään. Ovatko matkustajat valittaneet?


Nimenomaaan siitä on kysymys. Espoon metron "vastustuksen historia" pitää jakaa kolmeen aikakauteen. Analyysini perustuu omiin havaintoihini. Asuin lähes koko lapsuuteni ja nuoruuteni Espoossa ja Kauniaisissa, kävin 1980-90-luvulla töissä espoolaisissa yrityksissä ja asun siellä nyt taas parhaillaan, joten keskustelua on tullut seurattua. 

1. kausi, eli 1970-luvulla, Espoo oli liian pieni kaupunki ja resurssit olivat liian vähäiset että olisi voinut toteuttaa metron ilman että valtio ja muut kaupungit olisivat rahoittaneet siitä n 70%. Käytännössä mikään valtuustoryhmä ei kannattanut metroa tuolloin.

2. kautena eli 80-luvulla Espoo kasvoi ja vaurastui, mutta ihmisten liikkumistottumuksisa oli tapahtunut sellaisia muutoksia että joukkoliikennettä alettin vieroksua ja yhä useammalla oli työnantajansa liisaama BMW tai Honda, huonomassa tapauksessa Ford tai Mazda. Synnytystuskissaan kamppaili seutulippu, joka pitkien poliittisten riitojen jälkeen hyväksyttiin 1980-luvun puoliväissä. Espoo vastustui seutulippua  kaupungeista pisimpään, koska katsoi ettei tarvitse eikä ole muka varaa sellaiseen. Viimeinen niitti metron hylkäämiselle vuosikymmeniksi eteenpäin oli päätös rakentaa lisäkaistoja länsiväylälle. Valtio tarjosi rahaa siihen hankkeeseen ihan roppakaupalla ja metro unohdettiin kokonaan.

3. kautena eli 1990-2000-luvulla alkoi kiinnostus metroa kohtaan tosissaan. 1990-luvulla esitettiin ensimmäisen kerran myös luonnoksia *pikaraitioteistä* Espooseen. Silloin pidettiin varmana että Jokeria aletaan rakentaa pian, ja siinä tilanteessa ollaan yhä, vaikka aikaa on kulunut yli 15 vuotta. Metron vastustajista osa oli pikaraitioteiden kannattajia, osa suorien bussilinjojen ja osaa eivät yhteiskunnan maksamat joukkoliikennehankkeet kiinnostaneet tippaakaan.  Näiden eri ryhmien mielipiteet menevät osittain ristiin ja osa siis hyväksyy toisenkin vaihtoehdon jne. Eniten todennäköisesti vastustettiin metroa niiden joukossa jolta suora bussilinja Kamppiin katkeaa. Koko metrokysymystä suurempi asia oli 2000-luvulla loppujen lopuksi se, että kehitetäänkö Espoota kaupunkimaisempaan suuntaan vai jatketaanko perinteiseen tapaan levittämällä omakotitalomattoa pelloille ja metsiin ja järjestämällä palvelut ja työpaikat sellaisiin paikkoihin että ilman autoa niihin on perin hankala päästä. Osa siis pitää nykyistä meininkiä parempana kuin kaupunkimaisuutta joka heidän mielestään merkitsee Espoon rakentamista itä-Helsingin tyyliseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoossa ei vastusteltu, olemassa olleet busilinjat kun kulkivat hidasta reittiä Pitäjänmäentietä pitkin. Sen sijaan Espoon keskuksen lähellä asuvilta olisin odottanut vastustusta, siellä kun linjoja voitaisin ajattaa Turunväylänkin kautta keskustaan.


Turunväylän kautta kulkevat bussit eivät ole mitään tuulennopeita. Ne jäävät jumiin kehäykkösen liittymään jonottamaan minuuttikaupalle henkilöautojen välissä päästääkseen vain päsäkille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> 1990-luvulla esitettiin ensimmäisen kerran myös luonnoksia *pikaraitioteistä* Espooseen.


Saatan olla väärässä, mutta muistikuvieni mukaan TKK:n kirjastosta löytyy Espoon kaupungin alustavia selvityksiä pikaraitiotiestä jo 80-luvulta. Kirjaston hakukoneella en niitä tosin nyt löydä.




> Koko metrokysymystä suurempi asia oli 2000-luvulla loppujen lopuksi se, että kehitetäänkö Espoota kaupunkimaisempaan suuntaan vai jatketaanko perinteiseen tapaan levittämällä omakotitalomattoa pelloille ja metsiin ja järjestämällä palvelut ja työpaikat sellaisiin paikkoihin että ilman autoa niihin on perin hankala päästä.


Mikä tässä yhteydessä on perinteinen tapa? Espoossahan riittää "kaupunkimaisia" kerrostalolähiöitä lähivuosikymmeniltä, joten niitä voinee aivan hyvin pitää perinteisinä. Eri asia sitten onko lähiö toimiva ratkaisu autottomille. Muuta ei kuitenkaan metronkaan kanssa ole tarjottu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saatan olla väärässä, mutta muistikuvieni mukaan TKK:n kirjastosta löytyy Espoon kaupungin alustavia selvityksiä pikaraitiotiestä jo 80-luvulta. Kirjaston hakukoneella en niitä tosin nyt löydä.


Mulla on sellainen muistikuva että 80-luvun ihan viimeisinä vuosina, taisi olla 1989, olisi ensimmäisen kerran ryhdytty julkisuudessa puhumaan niistä. Milloin Jokeri oli 1. kerran tapetilla? 




> Mikä tässä yhteydessä on perinteinen tapa? Espoossahan riittää "kaupunkimaisia" kerrostalolähiöitä lähivuosikymmeniltä, joten niitä voinee aivan hyvin pitää perinteisinä. Eri asia sitten onko lähiö toimiva ratkaisu autottomille. Muuta ei kuitenkaan metronkaan kanssa ole tarjottu.


Näin on, eli kysymys on ollut lähinnä siitä, että rakennetaanko sellaisia enemmän vai ei. Esim mitä rakennetaan metroradan mahdollisen jatkeen varrelle Matinkylän ja Soukan välillä on ollut hyvin tulenarka puheenaihe. Toinen kiistanalainen asia on ollut Suur-Tapiolan alueen kehittäminen vai jättäminen nykytilaansa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## linjsuun

> Mulla on sellainen muistikuva että 80-luvun ihan viimeisinä vuosina, taisi olla 1989, olisi ensimmäisen kerran ryhdytty julkisuudessa puhumaan niistä. Milloin Jokeri oli 1. kerran tapetilla?


Juu, minä tein erikoistyönä selvitystä pikaraitioteistä syksyllä 82. Mutta en käsitellyt Espoota. Olin jo metron rakentamisen yhteydessä 70-luvulla sitä mieltä, että metroa pitäsi saman tien jatkaa länteenpäin.

Tuohon edellä Pariisin RER -järjestelmää lyhyesti kuvaamani, lisäisin vielä himean tekniikkaa, joka voisi olla ajakohtaista myös täällä. Vanha RER (A + puolikas B-linja) toimii 1500V järjestelmällä, muus osuus, eli SNCF (VR) osuudet 3000V:lla. Kaikissa uusissa junissa on kaksi virransyöttöjärjestelmää, joten niilää voidaan ajaa millä rataosuuksilla tahansa. Ehkäpä meilläkin vaunukalustoa uusittaesa olisi ajateltava VR+HKL tyyppisiä junia. Ei pitäsi olla vaikea toteuttaa, eikä kustannuskaan ainakaan RATP:n (Pariisin HKL) mukaan ollut merkittävästi lisääntynyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juu, minä tein erikoistyönä selvitystä pikaraitioteistä syksyllä 82. Mutta en käsitellyt Espoota. Olin jo metron rakentamisen yhteydessä 70-luvulla sitä mieltä, että metroa pitäsi saman tien jatkaa länteenpäin.


Missä sitten, jos saa kysyä?




> Tuohon edellä Pariisin RER -järjestelmää lyhyesti kuvaamani, lisäisin vielä himean tekniikkaa, joka voisi olla ajakohtaista myös täällä. Vanha RER (A + puolikas B-linja) toimii 1500V järjestelmällä, muus osuus, eli SNCF (VR) osuudet 3000V:lla. Kaikissa uusissa junissa on kaksi virransyöttöjärjestelmää, joten niilää voidaan ajaa millä rataosuuksilla tahansa. Ehkäpä meilläkin vaunukalustoa uusittaesa olisi ajateltava VR+HKL tyyppisiä junia. Ei pitäsi olla vaikea toteuttaa, eikä kustannuskaan ainakaan RATP:n (Pariisin HKL) mukaan ollut merkittävästi lisääntynyt.


Näistä järjestelmien integroimisesta on tällä palstalla keskusteltu aika ajoin. Oma käsitykseni on, että vaikka se olisi teknisesti aika helppo toteutttaa, niin hallinnollisesti ei. Erot VR:n ja HKL:n yrityskulttuureissa ja VR:n monopoli rautatiehenkilöliikenteessä estävät ainakin toistaiseksi tehokkaasti integroinnin. Kaupallinen integrointi, vaiheittain esim luomalla ensin yhteinen  raideliikennelinjakartta,  ja lopuksi nimittämällä kaikkia VR:n YTV-alueen sisäällä ajettavia lähijunalinjoja "metroksi", olisi helpompi toteuttaa jos vain tahtoa löytyisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Voisi tehdä yhden todella korkean talon metroasemalle ja sitten pienempiä tornitaloja sen ympärille. Saaren rannoille sitten voisi sijoittaa venelaitureita ja kelluvia veneasuntoja. Pieni uimaranta ja lähikauppakin olisivat kivoja. Kun saari on pieni, rakentamisen on oltava tehokasta. Voi kuvitella vaan, millaiset maisemat sieltä meren ääreltä olisi tornitalon huipulta!


Eräänlaisen ongelman muodostaa kyllä se, että tornitalojen huipuilta olisi varmasti hulppeat maisemat mutta alemmissa kerroksissa ihmiset asuisivat syvissä kuiluissa "ikuisessa yössä". Koivusaari on pinta-alaltaan niin pieni pläntti että se on rakennettava kohtuuttoman tehokkaasti, jotta metroaseman rakentamiselle saadaan edes jonkinlainen tekosyy.

----------


## kemkim

> Eräänlaisen ongelman muodostaa kyllä se, että tornitalojen huipuilta olisi varmasti hulppeat maisemat mutta alemmissa kerroksissa ihmiset asuisivat syvissä kuiluissa "ikuisessa yössä".


Ylempiin kerroksiin voitaisiin siksi rakentaa asuntoja ja alemmat kerrokset varata toimistoille. Toimistojen ja asuntojen kesken olisi sitten yhteinen kattoterassi ja -saunaosasto, jonne voisi mennä paistattamaan päivää vaikka ruokatunnilla ja saunomaan tarpeen tullen.

----------


## petteri

> Eräänlaisen ongelman muodostaa kyllä se, että tornitalojen huipuilta olisi varmasti hulppeat maisemat mutta alemmissa kerroksissa ihmiset asuisivat syvissä kuiluissa "ikuisessa yössä". Koivusaari on pinta-alaltaan niin pieni pläntti että se on rakennettava kohtuuttoman tehokkaasti, jotta metroaseman rakentamiselle saadaan edes jonkinlainen tekosyy.


Jos ei tykkää tiiviistä asumisesta. voi muuttaa kauemmaksi keskustasta. Ei kaikkia alueita tarvitse rakentaa samalla lailla.

Aika paljon asukkaita mahtuisi Koivusaareen, jos sinne rakennettaisiin vaikka 15-20 kerroksen korkuisia rakennuksia. Suuri osa piha-alueista voitaisiin varmaan kattaa ja lämmittää, niin talvellakin olisi tarjolla mukava "talvipuutarha". Muutenhan korkeat talot luovat "tuulista" tilaa, joka ei sovi kylmään ilmastoomme. Mutta jos pihat katetaan, ei tuotakaan ongelmaa ole. 

Olisihan mukava mennä talvellakin kuivin jaloin kauppaan, metroon ..... tai vaikka Stockmannille.

Kun koivusaari on aika pieni ailue varjostus ja pienilmasto-ongelma on varmaan hallittavissa. Siitä olisi sitten helppo liikkua metrolla joka suuntaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Aika paljon asukkaita mahtuisi Koivusaareen, jos sinne rakennettaisiin vaikka 15-20 kerroksen korkuisia rakennuksia.


Minä ehdottaisin jopa vieläkin korkeampia. Sellaisia, joita Merihakaan aluksi ehdotettiin, mutta jotka typistettiin nykyiseen olomuotoonsa. Vuosaaren Cirruksen korkuiset olisivat jo varmaan tarpeeksi tehokkaita. Yksi torni voisi olla sitten se maamerkkitorni, joka olisi vielä korkeampi. Ei ole tekniikka tai mikään muu ongelma, vaan asenteet ehkä enimmäkseen, Suomessa kun on totuttu enemmän maan tuhlaukseen kuin tehokkaaseen rakentamiseen. Jos luontoa otetaan punainen tupa ja perunamaa -tyyppiseen käyttöön, se on ok, mutta jos paljon pienempi siivu halutaan rakentaa suuren maailman tyyliin, se on kamalaa ihmisten mielestä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

No niin, nyt alkaa olemaan metroasemat sitten jo pikku hiljaa selvillä. Niitä tulenee nyt alkuun Matinkylään asti. Milloinkohan olisi Kivenlahden vuoro?

----------


## 339-DF

HKL valmistautuu taloussuunnitelmassa uusien metrojunien ostoon. En ymmärrä. Hankittaisiinko uudet junat korvaamaan 80-luvun kalustoa vai länsimetron tarpeisiin?

Jos ajatellaan, että metro muuttuu seudulliseksi liikennevälineeksi, niin eikös Espoossa oltu vahvasti sitä mieltä, ettei sitä sitten enää liikennöi HKL vaan joku muu organisaatio (Junakalusto Oy? Länsimetro Oy?)? Jos näin on, niin miksi HKL varautuu hankkimaan junia joita se ei kuitenkaan koskaan hanki? Ihan oikein, että hankintaan varaudutaan, mutta hankinta kuulunee jollekin ihan muulle kuin HKL:lle.

----------


## vristo

> HKL valmistautuu taloussuunnitelmassa uusien metrojunien ostoon. En ymmärrä. Hankittaisiinko uudet junat korvaamaan 80-luvun kalustoa vai länsimetron tarpeisiin?


Minuakin kiinnostaa, mitä nyt ollaan hankkimassa. Taas uusi junatyyppi vaiko mikä? Miten olisi välivaunut M200:siin, jolloin niistä saisi vaikkapa 12 kappaletta kolme- tai nelivaunuisia metrojunia. Toki se on jo hieman vanhahtava junatyyppi, mutta kuitenkin ymmärtääkseni on ollut aika hyvä ostos. 




> Jos ajatellaan, että metro muuttuu seudulliseksi liikennevälineeksi, niin eikös Espoossa oltu vahvasti sitä mieltä, ettei sitä sitten enää liikennöi HKL vaan joku muu organisaatio (Junakalusto Oy? Länsimetro Oy?)? Jos näin on, niin miksi HKL varautuu hankkimaan junia joita se ei kuitenkaan koskaan hanki? Ihan oikein, että hankintaan varaudutaan, mutta hankinta kuulunee jollekin ihan muulle kuin HKL:lle.


HKL:n viimeisiä pyristelyjä  :Smile: ? No, odotellaan seutuorganisaation selvityksen valmistumista.

----------


## kuukanko

> eikös Espoossa oltu vahvasti sitä mieltä, ettei sitä sitten enää liikennöi HKL vaan joku muu organisaatio (Junakalusto Oy? Länsimetro Oy?)?


Viime aikoina Espoon virkamiehet ovat kirjoitelleet, että länsimetroakin liikennöi HKL-Metroliikenne, mutta metroliikenteen tilaajaksi muuttuu YTV (tosin tilaajakysymys nyt voi muuttua jo aikaisemminkin seutuorganisaatioselvityksen seurauksena).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Milloin Jokeri oli 1. kerran tapetilla?


HKL julkaisi Jokeri-pikaratikan 1990. HKL:n suunittelujohtajana oli silloin Pentti Santaharju.

Johtaja vaihtui 1993 Seppo Vepsäläiseksi, jonka työura alkoi Metrotoimistosta 1970-luvulla. Jokeri siirtyi käytännössä mappiin Ö. Eihän sellainen ole tarpeen, kun kaikki matkustavat keskustan kautta - paitsi autoilijat, jotka pääsevät kehäteitä suoraan töihinsä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Johtaja vaihtui 1993 Seppo Vepsäläiseksi, jonka työura alkoi Metrotoimistosta 1970-luvulla.


Kaikelle kunnoituksella asianomaista kohtaan, ammattitaitoa toki varmasti on, mutta tämä selittää kaiken nykyisen metromyönteisyyden ja ratikkaviileyden HKL-SUY:ssä minulle  :Smile: . Olen sitä jotenkin epäillytkin, mutta en ole saanut vahvistusta asialle.

----------


## linjsuun

> 1)Missä sitten, jos saa kysyä?
> 
> 2) Näistä järjestelmien integroimisesta on tällä palstalla keskusteltu aika ajoin. Oma käsitykseni on, että vaikka se olisi teknisesti aika helppo toteutttaa, niin hallinnollisesti ei. Erot VR:n ja HKL:n yrityskulttuureissa ja VR:n monopoli rautatiehenkilöliikenteessä estävät ainakin toistaiseksi tehokkaasti integroinnin. Kaupallinen integrointi, vaiheittain esim luomalla ensin yhteinen  raideliikennelinjakartta,  ja lopuksi nimittämällä kaikkia VR:n YTV-alueen sisäällä ajettavia lähijunalinjoja "metroksi", olisi helpompi toteuttaa jos vain tahtoa löytyisi.


Vastaukset kumpaankin edellä olveaan:
1) TKK  / Liikennelabra (prof.Lyly)
2) Olen hieman eri mieltä tuon yrtiyskulttuurin vaikutuksesta, mutta samaa mieltä Rainerin kanssa tahdon puuttumisesta, joka näyyttää paitsi jokoliikenteen hoidossa, myös monessa muussa asiassa olevan suurin este Helsingin seudun kehittämisessä.

Samanlaista on itse asiassa Pariisin seudeulla. SNCF (VR) on vielä enemmän monopoli kuin täällä, se on sama kun meidän vanha VR ja Rautatiehallitus yhdistettynä. RATP (vast. HKL) taas on keskustan ja osan lähilliikenten osalta myös monopoliasemassa, ja pitkään eivät tulleet toimeen keskenään. Sitten sedun ylin hallintoelin (vastaa meidän lääninhallintoa) otti ohjaukset käsiin, ja yhteistyö alkoikin sujua.

----------


## karihoo

Tänään Hesari uutisoi Kampin bussiterminaalin mahdollisesta lopettamisesta länsimetron myötä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänään Hesari uutisoi Kampin bussiterminaalin mahdollisesta lopettamisesta länsimetron myötä.


Siinä on se hyvä, ettei pohjoisesta tulevia busseja siis ajateta syrjään vaan ne voivat jatkaa ajoaan "Helsingin matkakeskukseen" Asema-aukiolle. Siinä asiassa puolestaan on huonoa se, että sinne on huono ajoyhteys.

Fiksumpaa kuin muuttaa nykyinen Länsiväylän bussien tila kaupoiksi olisi minusta siirtää kaukobussit yläkertaan. Mutta raha puhuu: bussit pysykööt kellarissa, jotta saadaan lisää kauppoja.

Oikeastaan kun ajattelee, niin Helsingin keskusta on liikenteellisesti täysin pilalla. Tämä bussiasemien hajasijoittelu tuo mieleen oikeiden isojen kaupunkien eri puolilla sijaitsevat rautatieasemat, joita nykyään yritetään yhdistää toisiinsa jotta liikenne toimisi. Ehkä 50 vuoden kulutta se asia ymmärretään meillä - edes bussiasemien kanssa.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Oikeastaan kun ajattelee, niin Helsingin keskusta on liikenteellisesti täysin pilalla.


Niin se on nähtävä. Tärkeät terminaalit on hajasijoitettu (Kamppi) ja tärkeätkään keskustan bussilinjat eivät kulje rautatieaseman kautta (14 ja 14B) tai sujuva reitti on pilattu hitaaksi (65A, 66A, 18). Ainoa keino käyttää joukkoliikennettä sujuvasti on asua metrolinjan varrella, koska se on ainoa näitä hajasijoitettuja paikkoja yhdistävä nopea kulkuvehje, joka ei juutu ruuhkiin. Munkkiniemessä olisi kamalaa asua, kun ratikkareitti on ruuhkineen niin hidas. Munkkivuori olisi vielä pahempi, linja 18 kun on täysi ja ruuhkaisella reitillä. 20 jalankulkijaa odottaa tienylitystä, jotta pari autoa voisi mennä siitä. Autot eivät pääse kulkemaan kunnolla, kun keskustaa ei ole autoille suunniteltu. Pyöräilijöille ei ole kaistoja.

Keskusta on kyllä totaalisen ammattitaidottomasti suunniteltu, kyllä huomaa, ettei maaseutu-Suomessa ole joukkoliikennesuunnittelusta suurta osaamista, ja kun henkilöautoilusuunnittelu ei toimi, niin jätetään mieluummin projekti puolitiehen kuin tehdään sitten kunnollista ei-autosuunnittelua. Lopputuloksena keskusta kuihtuu, kuten monissa Suomen kaupungeissa, mutta keskustan ruuhkat siirtyvät kehäteille, joilla ei ole edes vaihtoehtoja autoilulle. Työpaikkojen lähelle on kaavoitettu liian vähän asuntoja, joten ei edes voi muuttaa lähelle työpaikkaa päästäkseen työmatkojen rasituksesta. Pakko ihmisten kärsiä tällaista arjen huonoa laatua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Munkkiniemessä olisi kamalaa asua, kun ratikkareitti on ruuhkineen niin hidas.


Siis hä? Asun Munkkiniemessä, ja ikkunan alla on nelosen pysäkki, josta pääsen ruuhka-aikaan n. 16 minuutissa Lasipalatsille. Ei siinä mitään kamalaa ole, eikä ole ruuhkiakaan, mitä nyt Tukholmankadun kääntyvät autot joskus häiritsevät ratikan kulkua. Tervetuloa koeajelemaan!

Munkkivuoressakin olen asunut. Silloin kävelin joka aamu nelosen pysäkille lähes 1,5 km, koska kävely + ratikka oli nopeampi kuin bussi 18, jonka matka-aika Munkkivuoresta keskustaan on/oli ruuhka-aikaan sama tai pidempi kuin lentokoneella Helsingistä Tukholmaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kylläpäs keskustelu valuu kauas itse aiheesta...



> Munkkiniemessä olisi kamalaa asua, kun ratikkareitti on ruuhkineen niin hidas.


Ennen Ruoholahden metropäätöstä Munkkiniemen kautta kulkeva länsimetrolinjaus eli vahvasti yhtenä vaihtoehtona. Mikäli se olisi aikanaan valittu, ei Munkassakaan olisi kamala asua. Olisin voinut harkita sitäkin asuinkaupunginosanani. Nyt asun Huopalahden aseman vieressä. Siitä juna porhaltaa periaatteessa kaikissa liikenneolosuhteissa alle 10 minuutissa keskustaan. Vaikka paikka on kauempana keskustasta kuin Munkka... Munkan vetovoimaisuutta varmaankin nostaa ihan kaikki muut asiat kuin liikenneyhteydet. Ratikka on idyllinen ja miellyttävä sinänsä, mutta nykyperiaatteilla hoidettuna armottoman hidas ja epävarma. Jonain päivänä matka sujuu, toisena vaunut onkin keksitty kääntää jossain Kuusitiellä. Ja silloin turvaudutaan sitten johonkin bussiin 58 ja mennään sillä sitten jonkun pääreitin (kuten h18) varrelle... :/

Nimim. Munkassa säännöllisesti parturissa kesästä 1994 alkaen käynyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ennen Ruoholahden metropäätöstä Munkkiniemen kautta kulkeva länsimetrolinjaus eli vahvasti yhtenä vaihtoehtona. Mikäli se olisi aikanaan valittu, ei Munkassakaan olisi kamala asua.


Tongitaanpa sitten hieman historiaa. 1980-luvulla tehty länsimetroselvitys totesi Munkkinimen kautta kulkevan reitin yksiselitteisesti paremmaksi kuin Lauttasaaren kautta. Se on helppo ymmärtää, sillä reitti tarjosi suoria yhteyksiä Espoon ja Helsinkiläisten työpaikkojen välille. Reitti kulki ylipäätään tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa monen aseman verran toisin kuin nykyinen, jossa vain Ruoholahden asema on tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen tuntumassa - sitten kun Jätkäsaari valmistuu. Matka-aika Espoon asemien ja Kampin välillä on toki pidempi, mutta matka-ajat matkakohteisiin lyhyempiä.

Mutta toisin kävi. Helsingin johdolle oli tärkeämpää nöyryyttää Espoota kuin rakentaa metroa ainoaan paikkaan Suomessa, missä on edes välttävät edellytykset maanalaisen raiteen rakentamiselle. Ruoholahden asemasta piti tulla Espoon bussien liityntäliikenneasema. Ja tällä keinolla olisi pakotettu Espoo hyväksymään metron jatkaminen kaupunginrajan yli.

Töölön kautta kulkevasta länsimetrosta puhuminen on nykyään kiellettyä, vaikka se olisi edelleen ainoa järkevä ratkaisu, jos metroa halutaan laajentaa. Sörkkä-Kamppi-Meilahti -osuus kattaisi sen osan Helsingistä, joka on kaikkein tiiviimmiin rakennettu. Otaniemen kautta kulkeminen ei olisi Espoossa ylimääräinen mutka, vaan luonteva suunta.

Töölön metrolle luonteva päätepiste Espoossa olisi Tapiola. Siellä olisi risteysasema, jossa on yhteydet Länsiväylän suunnan ratikkaan, joka jatkuu Helsinkiin, sekä Jokeriratikkaan. Kuin myös Suurpellosta tulevaan ratikkayhteyteen. Tapiolaa pidemmälle ei metroa kannata rakentaa vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksi.

Munkassa asuminen tosiaan tuskin muuttuisi tästä järjestelystä kamalaksi. Paitsi siinä tapauksessa, että suora ratikkayhteys keskustaan katkaistaisiin ja pakotettaisiin kaikki vaihtamaan metroon esim. matkallaan töihin Meilahteen.

Antero

----------


## linjsuun

> sillä reitti tarjosi suoria yhteyksiä Espoon ja Helsinkiläisten työpaikkojen välille.
> 
> Töölön metrolle luonteva päätepiste Espoossa olisi Tapiola. Siellä olisi risteysasema, jossa on yhteydet Länsiväylän suunnan ratikkaan, joka jatkuu Helsinkiin, sekä Jokeriratikkaan. Kuin myös Suurpellosta tulevaan ratikkayhteyteen. Tapiolaa pidemmälle ei metroa kannata rakentaa vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksi.


Milleköhän työpaikka-alueille Helsingissä? Meilahden klinikat on reitin varressa, Töölössä on hyvin vähän työpaikkoja. Siinä kyllä olisi ollut järkeä että Otaniemeen olis saatu yhteys "ns.metrolla", minun nimitykseni mukaan HKL kaupunkiradalla.

Mitä taas tulee metron päättämiseen Tapiolaan ja siellä vaihtoyheyksien järjsetämiseen pikaraitoivanuihin, niin ei voi muuta todeta että sellainen ratkaisu olisi kaikkein epäkäytännöllisin ja matkustajan kannalta huonoimman palvelutason tarjoava vaihtoehto, koska pikaraitiovaunusta jotuisi sitten vielä vaihtaman busseihin tai kävelemään tolkuttomia matkoja määränpäihin.

Matkustajamäärät Tapiolasta länteen ovat kuitenkin sitä luokkaa että kaupunkiradan edellytykset löytvät tälle "B ja C-linjojen Kivenlahti-Mellunmäki ja Kivenlahti-Vuosaari" kaupunkiradalle. Onhan myös linja A päätetty jo pidentää Espoon keskukseen saakka, ja sillä alueella on pienemmät matkustajamäärät. Miksi siitä kaupunkiradasta ei käydä yhtään keskustelua?

Toistan sen mitä aiemmin totesin, koko sana "metro" on johtanut keskustelun aluen pern väärille raiteille, olisi alunperin pitänyt puhua Helsingin seudun raideliikennejärjestelmästä, käsittäen niin lähiliikenneradat, kaupunkiradat (keskutan osalta maanalaisena), kun myös raitovaunut ja mahdolliset täydentävät esikaupunkiraitiotiet, ns pikaraitiotiet.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tongitaanpa sitten hieman historiaa. 1980-luvulla tehty länsimetroselvitys totesi Munkkinimen kautta kulkevan reitin yksiselitteisesti paremmaksi kuin Lauttasaaren kautta. Se on helppo ymmärtää, sillä reitti tarjosi suoria yhteyksiä Espoon ja Helsinkiläisten työpaikkojen välille. Reitti kulki ylipäätään tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa monen aseman verran toisin kuin nykyinen, jossa vain Ruoholahden asema on tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen tuntumassa - sitten kun Jätkäsaari valmistuu. Matka-aika Espoon asemien ja Kampin välillä on toki pidempi, mutta matka-ajat matkakohteisiin lyhyempiä.


Se on lähinnä makuasia kumpaa vaihtoehtoa pitää parempana. Vrt vaikka kumpaa reittiä raitiotie kannattaa rakentaa Laajasaloon, Kruunuhaan vai Katajanokan kautta. Minulle se on yksi lysti, pääasiassa että se metro tulee vihdoin. 




> Mutta toisin kävi. Helsingin johdolle oli tärkeämpää nöyryyttää Espoota kuin rakentaa metroa ainoaan paikkaan Suomessa, missä on edes välttävät edellytykset maanalaisen raiteen rakentamiselle. Ruoholahden asemasta piti tulla Espoon bussien liityntäliikenneasema. Ja tällä keinolla olisi pakotettu Espoo hyväksymään metron jatkaminen kaupunginrajan yli.


Metron jatkamissuunnan länteen määräsi se kun alettiin suunnitella Ruoholahden uutta tiivistä kaupunginosaa paikalle jossa oli ennen vain romuliikkeitä ja joutomaata. Sataman siirto Vuosaareen tai jonnekin muualle pidettiin myös varmana asiana jo 1980-luvun lopulla. Idea Espoon bussien käännyttämisestä oli aikoinaan Ilaskiven ja kumppaneiden. Sikäli muistan että terminaalin paikaksi oli alunperin kaavailtu Lauttasaarta. Jos eivät olisi ahnehtineet liikaa vaan olisivat järjestäneet alusta alkaen kunnon katetut jalankulkuyhteydet Ruoholahden metroaseman ja bussipysäkkien välille, niin jonkin ajan päästä olisivat länsiväylän bussien matkustajat kaikki vapaaehtoisesti alkaneet käyttää metroa, ja bussien ajaminen Kamppiin asti olisi käynyt turhaksi. Suuri osa bussimatkustajistahan vaihtaa jo nyt bussista metroon "alittaakseen" katutason ruuhkat. 




> Töölön kautta kulkevasta länsimetrosta puhuminen on nykyään kiellettyä, vaikka se olisi edelleen ainoa järkevä ratkaisu, jos metroa halutaan laajentaa. Sörkkä-Kamppi-Meilahti -osuus kattaisi sen osan Helsingistä, joka on kaikkein tiiviimmiin rakennettu. Otaniemen kautta kulkeminen ei olisi Espoossa ylimääräinen mutka, vaan luonteva suunta.


Mielestäni se on yhtä järkevä kuin nykyinen valittu suunta. Lauttasaari ja Munkkiniemi ovat yhtä tiheitä, vanhoja esikaupunkeja korkeine 1930-50-luvun kivitaloineen. Sensijaan Kuusisaari ja Lehtisaari eivät ole erityisen tiheästi rakennettuja alueita, eli ne olisivat jääneet kokonaan ilman metroasemaa asukkaiden harmiksi (ellei metroa olisi onnistuttu jotenkin rakentamaan maan päälle). Hanasaari taas on täysin asumaton pläntti, joten sen jääminen ilman metroasemaa ei häiritse ketään.

Töölön metro ei sinänsä ole unohtunut, sen suunnitelmat vain vaihtuivat niin että jatko-osa kääntyy Pasilaan päin eikä länteen.




> Töölön metrolle luonteva päätepiste Espoossa olisi Tapiola. Siellä olisi risteysasema, jossa on yhteydet Länsiväylän suunnan ratikkaan, joka jatkuu Helsinkiin, sekä Jokeriratikkaan. Kuin myös Suurpellosta tulevaan ratikkayhteyteen. Tapiolaa pidemmälle ei metroa kannata rakentaa vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksi.


Suurpellon saaminen mukaan raideliikenteen piiriin näyttää olevan nykysuunnitelmissa se varsinainen pulma. Periaatteessa se olisi mahdollista vetämällä jokerista joko haara Pohjois-Tapiolan paikkeilta, tai Laajalahden paikkeilta Turunväylän maastokäytävää pitkin Mankkaalle ja eteenpäin, ellei rakenneta erillistä, irrallaan muista systeemistä olevaa poikittaisratikkaa metron ja rantaradan välille. 




> Munkassa asuminen tosiaan tuskin muuttuisi tästä järjestelystä kamalaksi. Paitsi siinä tapauksessa, että suora ratikkayhteys keskustaan katkaistaisiin ja pakotettaisiin kaikki vaihtamaan metroon esim. matkallaan töihin Meilahteen.


Tämä kai oli vitsi.  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se on lähinnä makuasia kumpaa vaihtoehtoa pitää parempana.


Ei se ole makuasia - paitsi siltä kannalta, että kaikki erilaisten vaihtoehtojen vaikutusten laskeminen ja vertaaminen on turhaa. Tosin täytynee todeta, että sehän on vallitseva periaate seudun joukkoliikeneteen "suunnittelussa".

Viittaan tässä Munkan metron asiassa vain siihen, että tehdyssä vertailussa todettiin Munkan kautta Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan kulkeva linjaus sekä liikenteellisesti että taloudellisesti paremmaksi kuin Lauttasaaren kautta.




> Metron jatkamissuunnan länteen määräsi se kun alettiin suunnitella Ruoholahden uutta tiivistä kaupunginosaa paikalle jossa oli ennen vain romuliikkeitä ja joutomaata. Sataman siirto Vuosaareen tai jonnekin muualle pidettiin myös varmana asiana jo 1980-luvun lopulla.


No, Ilaskivi varmaan olikin pätevin liikennesuunnittelija ja visionääri. Jos silloin oli selvää, että satama muuttaa ja Jätkäsaareen rakennetaan asuntoja 15.000 asukkaalle, niin miksi se visionääri ei edes käskenyt panna sitä metroasemaa Jätkäsaareen? Minun vastaukseni on, ettei kysymys ollut mistään järjenkäytöstä metron laajentamisessa, vaan pelkästään isottelupolitiikasta Espoota kohtaan.




> Suuri osa bussimatkustajistahan vaihtaa jo nyt bussista metroon "alittaakseen" katutason ruuhkat.


Tätä en usko. Olen pari vuotta matkustanut itse tuota väliä, eivätkä havainnot tue tätä kliseetä. Länsiväylä-Kamppi ei ole bussiliikenteelle kovinkaan iso ongelma. Siinä ajassa kun bussit selvittävät tuon välin, ehtii kävellen ehkä juuri ja juuri Porkkalankadun bussipysäkkien ja metrolaitureiden välin.

Kamppiin päin mentäessä kävelyreitti on suurelta osin katettu (käytävä S-marketin vierestä). Tätä vaihtoa käyttävät luultavasti ne, jotka joutuvat joka tapauksessa vaihtamaan metroon. Kävelymatka on ehkä lyhyempi kuin kampissa.

Espooseen mentäessä kukaan tervejärkinen ei vaihda mieluummin Ruoholahdessa Kampin sijaan. Kävelymatka on pitkä ja kiemurteleva. Larun ja suorien bussien pysäkit ovat erikseen. Ja Kampissa voi onnistua saamaan istumapaikan, mitä ei enää saa Ruoholahdessa. Puhumattakaan niistä Kampin kehutuista odotustiloista suhteessa likaiseen ja haisevaan Porkkalankatuun.




> Töölön metro ei sinänsä ole unohtunut, sen suunnitelmat vain vaihtuivat niin että jatko-osa kääntyy Pasilaan päin eikä länteen.


Valitettavasti eivät unohtuneet, vaikka linjaus on käynyt tarpeettomaksi. Töölö itse ei perustele metroa mitenkään, ainoastaan se, että jostain etäämmältä tuleva matkamäärä kulkisi Töölön läpi. Tilanne on aivan sama kuin Hämeentiellä. Metroa ei koskaan rakennettaisi pelkästään Sörnäisiin asti. Taikka no jaa, ehkä Helsingissä kumminkin.  :Smile: 

Pasila ja Viikki tai lentokenttä ovat täysin keinotekoiset kohteet Töölön läpi rakennettavalle maanalaiselle. 1960-luvun linjauksissa oli sentään jotain järkeä, eli Martinlaakson "metro" olisi mielekäs tuoda Töölön kautta Helsingin niemelle. Niille, joilla on tarve matkustaa Rantaradalta Töölön suuntaan olisi oiva ja järjestelyiltään toimiva (jopa laiturin yli olisi mahdollista!) vaihtopaikka Huopalahdessa. Mutta ei ei ei ja ei! Ei saa suunnitella järkevää seudullista joukkoliikennettä, koska pitää suunnitella laajennuksia HKL-metrolle!




> Suurpellon saaminen mukaan raideliikenteen piiriin näyttää olevan nykysuunnitelmissa se varsinainen pulma.


Eihän se mikään ongelma ole kuin vain sen vuoksi, että nykyaikaisen raideliikenteen rakentaminen on kiellettyä. Ei saa rakentaa ratikkaa, ei saa rakentaa "kombia", ei saa kehittää HKL:n metroa.




> Tämä kai oli vitsi.


Ai miten niin?  :Rolling Eyes:  Minusta todellakin munkkiniemeläisten yhteydet keskustaan heikkenisivät ja asuminen siltä kannalta muuttuisi varmaankin kamalaksi. Voi nyt vaikka miettiä sitä, miten hankalaksi muuttuisi matka Stockmannille.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Milleköhän työpaikka-alueille Helsingissä? Meilahden klinikat on reitin varressa, Töölössä on hyvin vähän työpaikkoja.


Meilahti on melkoisen suuri työpaikkakeskittymä. Mutta en minä sitä vertailua ollut tekemässä, enkä minä väittänyt, että Töölön kautta linjattu länsimetro on parempi. Kerroin vain, mitä oli saatu selville.




> Mitä taas tulee metron päättämiseen Tapiolaan ja siellä vaihtoyheyksien järjsetämiseen pikaraitoivanuihin, niin ei voi muuta todeta että sellainen ratkaisu olisi kaikkein epäkäytännöllisin ja matkustajan kannalta huonoimman palvelutason tarjoava vaihtoehto, koska pikaraitiovaunusta jotuisi sitten vielä vaihtaman busseihin tai kävelemään tolkuttomia matkoja määränpäihin.


Mihin busseihin? Ei Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne enää perustuisi liityntäliikenteeseen, jos siellä olisi raitiotieverkko. Siksi toiseksi vaihto olisi tarpeen vain niille, jotka haluavat matkustaa metrolla Töölön suuntaan. Ratikka veisi Lauttasaaren kautta keskustaan ilman vaihtoa.

Jos nyt suunnitteilla oleva tunnelimetro rakennetaan, 80 % matkustajista vaihtaa kerran tai kahdesti. Ensin liityntäbussista metroon ja sitten metrosta ratikkaan tai bussiin, jos matka suuntautuu Helsingin päässä muualle kuin metroasemille. Esim. Meilahden sairaalaan.




> Matkustajamäärät Tapiolasta länteen ovat kuitenkin sitä luokkaa että kaupunkiradan edellytykset löytvät tälle "B ja C-linjojen Kivenlahti-Mellunmäki ja Kivenlahti-Vuosaari" kaupunkiradalle.


No riippuu siitä, mikä on riittävä matkamäärä. Minä en pidä Raide-YVA:n 37.000 matkaa vuorokaudessa yhtään minään tunneliradan rakentamiseksi. Raitiolinja 4 kuljettaa nykyään enemmän ja Kampin-Jätkäsaaren ratikalle on ennustettu noin 60.000 matkaa - vaikka rinnalla on mahdollisuus valita liityntämatka metrollakin.




> Onhan myös linja A päätetty jo pidentää Espoon keskukseen saakka, ja sillä alueella on pienemmät matkustajamäärät. Miksi siitä kaupunkiradasta ei käydä yhtään keskustelua?


Hyvä kysymys. Mutta Leppävaara-Espoo lisäraiteiden budjetti on luokka 20 % länsimetron alustavasta kustannusarviosta. Siksi hanketta voi perustella vähäisemmillä matkamäärillä.




> Toistan sen mitä aiemmin totesin, koko sana "metro" on johtanut keskustelun aluen pern väärille raiteille, olisi alunperin pitänyt puhua Helsingin seudun raideliikennejärjestelmästä, käsittäen niin lähiliikenneradat, kaupunkiradat (keskutan osalta maanalaisena), kun myös raitovaunut ja mahdolliset täydentävät esikaupunkiraitiotiet, ns pikaraitiotiet.


Aivan samaa mieltä!

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viittaan tässä Munkan metron asiassa vain siihen, että tehdyssä vertailussa todettiin Munkan kautta Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan kulkeva linjaus sekä liikenteellisesti että taloudellisesti paremmaksi kuin Lauttasaaren kautta.


Jos vertailu tehtiin 1980-luvun alukupuoliskolla niin varmaan silloin, mutta paljon on muuttunut sen jälkeen.




> No, Ilaskivi varmaan olikin pätevin liikennesuunnittelija ja visionääri. Jos silloin oli selvää, että satama muuttaa ja Jätkäsaareen rakennetaan asuntoja 15.000 asukkaalle, niin miksi se visionääri ei edes käskenyt panna sitä metroasemaa Jätkäsaareen? Minun vastaukseni on, ettei kysymys ollut mistään järjenkäytöstä metron laajentamisessa, vaan pelkästään isottelupolitiikasta Espoota kohtaan.


Osittain mahtailusta oli varmaan kysymys, mutta mahtailua esiintyi puolin ja toisin, ja mikähän oli lopputulos? 

Länsimetro ei muuten ollut aina Ilaskiven aikainen ehdotus pistää Espoosta tulevien työsuhdeautojen armaada kuriin. Helsinki olisi halunnut myös muuttaa länsiväylän Lauttasaaresta asti tavalliseksi kaduksi 50-60 km/h nopeusrajoituksineen ja liikennevaloineen, mutta se ei tietenkin käynyt päinsä Espoolle. Espoolaisethan halusivat säilyttää länärin moottoritienä ja lisäkaistoja, ja ne he saivatkin. Pikku Espoossa tietenkin hurrattiin kun saatiin lyödä "mahtailevaa" Stadia oikein kuin vierasta sikaa. 




> Espooseen mentäessä kukaan tervejärkinen ei vaihda mieluummin Ruoholahdessa Kampin sijaan. Kävelymatka on pitkä ja kiemurteleva. Larun ja suorien bussien pysäkit ovat erikseen. Ja Kampissa voi onnistua saamaan istumapaikan, mitä ei enää saa Ruoholahdessa. Puhumattakaan niistä Kampin kehutuista odotustiloista suhteessa likaiseen ja haisevaan Porkkalankatuun.


Nyt kun Kampin terminaali on valmis, niin asia on varmaan juuri niin. Vanhan bussiaseman aikaan ja varsinkin Kampin rakennustöiden aikaan asia oli toisinpäin. 

Jälkiviisaana olisi kuitenkin kannattanut rakentaa kunnon vaihtopysäkit Ruoholahteen jo alusta asti, niin olisivat ne, joilla on matka esim rautatieasemalle tai idemmäs, saaneet paremmat vaihtoyhteydet kuin mitä Kampissa on ikinä pystytty järjestämään. Suhtautuminen metroon Espoossa olisi voinut muuttua aika nopeasti myönteisemmäksi, ja sitä olisi ehkä alettu pidentää pala palalta ensin Lauttasaareen, sitten Tapiolaan, jonne se olisi saattanut valmistua jo nyt.




> Pasila ja Viikki tai lentokenttä ovat täysin keinotekoiset kohteet Töölön läpi rakennettavalle maanalaiselle. 1960-luvun linjauksissa oli sentään jotain järkeä, eli Martinlaakson "metro" olisi mielekäs tuoda Töölön kautta Helsingin niemelle. Niille, joilla on tarve matkustaa Rantaradalta Töölön suuntaan olisi oiva ja järjestelyiltään toimiva (jopa laiturin yli olisi mahdollista!) vaihtopaikka Huopalahdessa. Mutta ei ei ei ja ei! Ei saa suunnitella järkevää seudullista joukkoliikennettä, koska pitää suunnitella laajennuksia HKL-metrolle!


Tuo on ihan totta, mutta eiköhän osapuolia jotka estävät "järkevän" suunnittelun ole muitakin kuin HKL. Tarkoitan Ratahallintokeskusta ja VR:ää.





> Ai miten niin?  Minusta todellakin munkkiniemeläisten yhteydet keskustaan heikkenisivät ja asuminen siltä kannalta muuttuisi varmaankin kamalaksi. Voi nyt vaikka miettiä sitä, miten hankalaksi muuttuisi matka Stockmannille.


Siis vitsinä tarkoitin sitä, että suunnittelisiko HKL tosissaan nelosen ratikan lyhentämistä vain parin pysäkkivälin mittaiseksi jos Munkkaan tulisi metro? Tuskin.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Siis hä? Asun Munkkiniemessä, ja ikkunan alla on nelosen pysäkki, josta pääsen ruuhka-aikaan n. 16 minuutissa Lasipalatsille.


Vertailukohteeksi otin vastaavan pituiset matkat Kulosaari-Rautatientori metrolla 8 min, Ilmala-Rautatieasema junalla 7 min, Hanasaari-Kamppi Länsiväylän bussilla 7 min. Helsingistä Tikkurilaan kestää junalla 14 min, vaikka Tikkurila on paljon, paljon Munkkiniemeä kauempana. Tietysti ratikalla on enemmän jakelupisteitä, jolloin kävelymatkat ovat lyhyet, mutta niin on Länsiväylän busseillakin. Lisäksi tuo nelonen on kovin ruuhkainen ollut joka kerta, kun olen sillä matkustanut. Metron ja junan ruuhkaisuuden kestän siksi, että ne menevät nopeaa reittiä ja matka kestää vähän aikaa, pysähtelemättä kovin usein pysäkeille tai liikennevaloihin. Bussin ja ratikan kohdalla taas ne voivat olla hitaampia, kunhan saa istumapaikan ja pääsee lähelle kotia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos vertailu tehtiin 1980-luvun alukupuoliskolla niin varmaan silloin, mutta paljon on muuttunut sen jälkeen.


Tarttisi kerrata tuo selvitys. Muistaakseni olosuhteet olivat aika lailla samat kuin nykyään. Töölö on Töölö, eikä Lauttasaarikaan kasva. Oleellisin ero taisi olla Keilalahden ohitus. Nokia ym. olivat siihen aikaan tiukasti sitä mieltä, ettei sinne mitään metroasemaa tehdä asioita sotkemaan.




> Osittain mahtailusta oli varmaan kysymys, mutta mahtailua esiintyi puolin ja toisin, ja mikähän oli lopputulos?


Helsingin mahtailu on toistaiseksi voitolla.  :Sad:  Minusta voitolla ei pitäisi olla mahtailu, vaan halu suunnitella toimivaa joukkoliikennettä.




> Helsinki olisi halunnut myös muuttaa länsiväylän Lauttasaaresta asti tavalliseksi kaduksi 50-60 km/h nopeusrajoituksineen ja liikennevaloineen, mutta se ei tietenkin käynyt päinsä Espoolle.


Ja haluaa vieläkin. Eikä siitä edes olisi mitään haittaa, koska 50-60 km/h nopeudella autoliikenteen välityskyky on suurimmillaan. Mutta autoilijathan eivät sellaisesta ymmärrä. Niiden mielestä autoja pääsee sitä enemmän, mitä kovempaa saa ajaa - jonottamaan Ruoholahden liikennevaloihin.




> Jälkiviisaana olisi kuitenkin kannattanut rakentaa kunnon vaihtopysäkit Ruoholahteen jo alusta asti...


Sellainen ei kuulu meikäläiseen kulttuuriin. Joukkoliikennettähän käyttävät terveet työn sankarit, joilla on aikaa ja intoa seikkailla portaissa ja käytävillä. Se oli 1960-luvun metrorakentamisen tapa, erityisesti sosialistimaissa. Ja 1960-luvun opeillahan metron kanssa mennään edelleen.

Paras metron vaihtoasema on Siilitie, jossa bussin ja metron välillä on yhdet lyhyet portaat. Sekin on syntynyt vahingossa. Vaihtoterminaaleissa on huolehdittu matkustajien liikunnan tarpeesta voimisteluopettajan tyyliin.




> ...mutta eiköhän osapuolia jotka estävät "järkevän" suunnittelun ole muitakin kuin HKL. Tarkoitan Ratahallintokeskusta ja VR:ää.


En sano HKL. Minusta asenteet rajoittuvat muutamiin henkilöihin, eikä heitä yhdistävä tekijä ole HKL vaan pikemminkin menneisyys. RHK ja VR ovat minusta aika sivussa näistä asioista. Enkä usko, että kumpikaan vastustaisi seudun raskasraiteiden yhdistämistä yhdeksi järjestelmäksi. Tosin se ei voi olla VR:n lähiliikenneorganisaatio, vaan ehkä lähtökohtana olisi jo Junakalusto Oy:n myötä syntynyt kuvio.




> Siis vitsinä tarkoitin sitä, että suunnittelisiko HKL tosissaan nelosen ratikan lyhentämistä vain parin pysäkkivälin mittaiseksi jos Munkkaan tulisi metro? Tuskin.


Anteeksi ennakkoluuloisuuteni. Tosin Jätkäsaaren kinastelun perusteella en ihmettelisi tätäkään. Onhan Munkka sentään kauempana keskustasta kuin Jätkäsaari, jonne on vaadittu metron liityntäliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Matkustajamäärät Tapiolasta länteen ovat kuitenkin sitä luokkaa että kaupunkiradan edellytykset löytvät tälle "B ja C-linjojen Kivenlahti-Mellunmäki ja Kivenlahti-Vuosaari" kaupunkiradalle. Onhan myös linja A päätetty jo pidentää Espoon keskukseen saakka, ja sillä alueella on pienemmät matkustajamäärät. Miksi siitä kaupunkiradasta ei käydä yhtään keskustelua?.


Voitaisiin tehdä niin, että toinen linja olisi Mellunmäki-Rautatientori-Ruoholahti-Tapiola ja toinen linja Vuosaari-Kamppi-Töölö-Munkkiniemi-Kuusisaari-Otaniemi-Tapiola-Matinkylä-Kivenlahti. Tai jotain tämäntyyppisiä versioita eri reitejä kulkien.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siis vitsinä tarkoitin sitä, että suunnittelisiko HKL tosissaan nelosen ratikan lyhentämistä vain parin pysäkkivälin mittaiseksi jos Munkkaan tulisi metro? Tuskin.


Noita vanhoja selvityksiä on TKK:n kirjastossa. Kävin joskus yli 10 vuotta sitten lukemassa niitä, mutta jotakin niistä on vielä mielessä. Nelosta ei olisi lopetettu, mutta liikennettä olisi harvennettu vähentämällä lähdöistä n. kolmannes (tosin niihin aikoihin ruuhkassa vuoroväli olikin parhaimmillaan 3 min). Nelosen harventaminen olisi ollut selkeästi suurin yksittäinen säästökohde Töölön suunnalla, eli maanpäällistä liikennettä olisi karsittu lähinnä Länsiväylältä. 18:n lähdöistä n. puolet olisi katkaistu välille Munkkiniemi M - Munkkivuori linjatunnuksella 35. Kuusisaaren kautta Espooseen menevät bussilinjat olisi jääneet jäljelle ja silloinen linja 502 (Merihaka - Otaniemi) olisi jatkettu Tapiolaan.

----------


## petteri

Olisikohan tuossa ollut ideana myös vapauttaa kapasiteettia Mannerheimintieltä?

Nythän ollaan tilanteessa, jossa raitiolinja 10:n jatkaminen Huopalahden asemalle voisi vaatia pieniä Mannerheimintien raitiotiekapasiteettia lisääviä raide- ja linajstomuutoksia. 

Vaikka johan Kampin lenkin rakentaminen ja kolmosen linajstomuutos vapauttaa jonkinverran kapasiteettia. Lisää pystyttäisiin varmaan vapauttamaan rakentamalla Topeliuksenkadulle ja Nordenskiöldinkadulle kiskot, niin että sen jälkeen seiskat eivät enää liikkuisi Mannerheimintiellä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nythän ollaan tilanteessa, jossa raitiolinja 10:n jatkaminen Huopalahden asemalle voisi vaatia pieniä Mannerheimintien raitiotiekapasiteettia lisääviä raide- ja linajstomuutoksia.


Mannerheimintiellä on rata, jonka kapasiteetti on tällä hetkellä 40 vuoroa tunnissa yhteen suuntaan (1,5 min vuoroväli). Ainoa vika tällä hetkellä on yhden vuoron pieni kapasiteetti, max 140 hlö. Välipalat lisäävät henkilökapasiteettia hieman. Mutta varsinainen ratkaisu on joko nykyvaunujen yhteisajo (henkilökapasiteetti tuplaantuu) tai isompien vaunujen hankinta.

Keski-Euroopassa ostetaan nykyään 250-400 matkustajan vaunuja. Silloin, kun tarvitaan kapasiteettia, vaunuja ajetaan 2-3 vaunun junina. Katuoloissa hyväksytään enimmillään 80 metrin junat. 60 metrin junilla ja meidän vaunuleveydellä 2,3 m päästään 400 henkilön juniin.

Eli nyt 40 vuorolla Mannerheimintie välittää 5600 hlö/h, 60-metrisillä junilla välityskyky on 16.000 hlö/h. HKL-metron suurin kuorma nyt on Kulosaaren sillalla 11.500 hlö/h ja länsimetrolle on ennustettu 7000 hlö/h.

Olennaisinta Mannerheimintiellä on vuorovälin harventaminen niin, että voidaan toteuttaa 100 %:n valoetuudet. 1,5 min vuorovälillä se ei onnistu, kun vuoroväli on sama kuin valojen kiertoaika. Harventamalla vuoroväliä päästään siihen, että vaunut pysähtyvät vain pysäkeillä. Ja ne eivät myöskään jonota pysäkeillä toisiaan. Tällöin matkanopeus nousee sekä siksi, että valoissa ei seistä, että siksi, ettei seistä odottamssa pysäkille pääsyä kuten nykyään.

Metron eli eritasoisen radan etuna siis on, että siellä voidaan mennä 1,5 min vuoroväliin ilman viiveitä, koska siellä ei ole risteävää liikennettä. Eritasossa voidaan myös ajaa isompia junia, kuten HKL-metron 1200 hlö:n junat. Mutta se maksaa 5-7 -kertaisen radan hinnan, joten sellainen ei kannata, ellei matkustajamäärä ylitä n. 15.000 hlö/h suuntaan. Ja pääkaupunkiseudun rakentamistehokkuunella eli suomeksi kerroskorkeudella noin isoja matkustajavirtoja ei synny.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Matkustajamäärät Tapiolasta länteen ovat kuitenkin sitä luokkaa että kaupunkiradan edellytykset löytvät tälle "B ja C-linjojen Kivenlahti-Mellunmäki ja Kivenlahti-Vuosaari" kaupunkiradalle.


Ei itse asiassa HKL:n mukaan löydy. Täällä suunnitellaan linjoja (Sipoo-)Mellunmäki-Kamppi/Lauttasaari ja Vuosaari-Matinkylä(-Kivenlahti). Tapiolaan ei suoda puolitettua vuoroväliä koska se on virallisesti tuhlausta.

----------


## Antero Alku

KS-lautakunta kokoontui tänään ylimääräiseen kokoukseen käsittelemään Lauttasaaren ja Koivusaaren asemien jatkosuunnittelun periaatteita. Lauttasaarelaisille näytettiin jo pari viikkoa sitten karttoja ja piirroksia, mutta me lautakuntalaiset olemme saaneet ainoan kartan Hesarista (15.6.). Kuvat kertoisivat enemmän kuin tuhannet sanat, mutta toisin kuin samaa asiaa käsitellyt Joukkoliikennelautakunta, meille ei lähetetty esityslistan mukana kuvia eikä karttoja pohdittavaksi. Ne tulevat nähtäville Internetiin vasta tämän jälkeen.

Puheenjohtajammekin yhtyi moitteisiini pitäen suunnitelmien piilottelua "Matti Vanhasen tiedotuspolitiikkana". Eli ei kerrota valmisteilla olevista asioista mitään. Mutta olisi parempi, että esitellään niitä ideoita, niin kaupunkilaisista ei tunnu siltä, että kaikki on jo päätetty - kun niin näyttää sanomalehtikin kertovan.

Loppupäätös oli, että Koivusaaren asemaa kuvailevaan kappaleeseen tuli alkuun sanat "Tässä suunnitelmassa..." ja lauttasaarelaisille luvattiin kunnollinen esittely koko asiasta vuoden loppuun mennessä. Siis käytännössä sitten, kun hankesuunnitelma on jo valmis - ainakin suunnitelman tilauksen aikataulun mukaan.

Minä ehdotin, että Koivusaaren asemaa käsitellään hankesuunnitelmassa siten, että se on mahdollista sijoittaa mihin kohtaan hyvänsä kaupunginrajan ja Katajaharjun välillä. Riippumatta siitä, onko asema maan alla vai päällä.

Kukaan ei kannattanut tällaista ajatusta. Sen sijaan minua syyteltiin metron vastustajaksi - kun siis yritän huolehtia siitä, että metrosta tehdään mahdollisimman hyvä eli asema tulisi aikanaan parhaalle mahdolliselle paikalle sen mukaan kun Koivusaarta sitten suunnitellaan.

Olisin ollut kiinnostunut kuulemaan, paljonko kalliimmaksi maanalainen asema tulee maanpäälliseen verrattuna. Etenkin kun asemalle ei ennusteta koskaan ehkä enempää käyttäjiä kuin 5000 vuorokaudessa (virastopäällikön arvio). Tällaista vastausta ei tullut. Oma arvioni on, että pinta-asemasta selvittäisiin 10-15 miljoonalla, maanalainen maksaa 30-50 miljoonaa.

Pinta-asemaa vakuuteltiin mahdottomaksi, mihin minä en usko kummassakaan suunnassa. Tähän saakka on aina ollut suunnitelma radan nostosta pinnalle Lauttasaaren länsipuolella välttämään merenalaisen rakentamisen vaikeudet. Metro nousee 3-4 m sadan metrin matkalla, eli Lauttasaaren aseman jälkeen se voi hyvin nousta 35 metriä. Sen, mitä Lauttasaaressa näkemästäni rataprofiilista muistan, Larun ja Koivusaaren asemien välisen tunnelissa olevan "kuopan" taittamien pelkäksi nousuksi taitaa saada Koivusaaren aseman jopa ilmarata-asemaksi.

Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö vakuutti kuitenkin, että suunnittelussa Koivusaaren aseman paikka pyritään pitämään mahdollisimman joustavana. Miksi sitä ei sitten voi kirjata?

Raide-YVA:ssa Lauttasaaresta oli 2 bussilinjaa keskustaan. Nyt esitettiin yhtä. Ehdotin, että pidetään YVA:ssa selvitetyt kaksi. Näin siksi, että Lauttasaaren asemakaavassa ei ole tilaa liityntäbussiasemalle. Sen sijaan metroaseman sisäänkäyntien ohi ajavat bussilinjat toimivat myös liityntäliikenteenä niille, jotka liityntää tarvitsevat. Saari on niin suuri, ettei yksi metroasema voi palvella kuin vain sitä osaa, jonka alle se tehdään, joten on parempi tehdä se kunnolla ja hoitaa muut yhteydet muilla keinoin.

Tätäkään ei kukaan kannattanut - virallisesti. Epävirallisesti kylläkin, ja aika vahvasti. Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö luki esityslitaa tarkkaan ja huomautti, ettei nyt päätetä bussilinjoista mitään, ainoastaan asemien sijainnista. Näinhän tekstissä lukee, mutta miksi sitten ylipäätään selitetään, että on vain yksi bussi keskustaan, jos asialla ei tässä vaiheessa ole merkitystä?

Ylipäätään Lauttasaari on osoitus siitä, miten hankalaa on jälkeenpäin muuttaa asemakaavassa kerran päätettyä liikennettä. Lauttasaaresa on 22 pysäkkiparia. Saaren koko on noin 2 x 2 km, joten yhdellä metroasemalla ei voi palvella koko saarta. Saaren keskeisimmällä kohdalla on lisäksi puistoa ja pääkadut (Särkiniementie ja Tallbergin puitotie).

Keskeltä on kaikkialle pitkä matka ja siinä on tyhjää, koska liikenne on suunniteltu katuverkon eikä aseman ympärille. Tämä on aikanaan valittu periaate. Nyt on valittava, palveleeko metroasema pohjoista osaa ostokeskuksen ympärillä, Vattuniemeä vaiko Ison kaaren seutua.

Näin siis lautakuntamme lähti kesätauolle.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Eräänlaisen ongelman muodostaa kyllä se, että tornitalojen huipuilta olisi varmasti hulppeat maisemat mutta alemmissa kerroksissa ihmiset asuisivat syvissä kuiluissa "ikuisessa yössä". Koivusaari on pinta-alaltaan niin pieni pläntti että se on rakennettava kohtuuttoman tehokkaasti, jotta metroaseman rakentamiselle saadaan edes jonkinlainen tekosyy.


 Jos tornitalot rakennetaan oikein, niin on mahdollista välttää moinen. Esim. Hongkongissa (ja muuallakin Kiinassa) ne rakennetaan niin, ettei mikään rakennus peitä toista ja julkisivu on aina merelle päin (tai muuta vesielementtiä kohden). Tämä on ns. feng shui-peritaate, joka hallitsee muutenkin elämään täälläpäin: linkki. Otamatta kanttaa tuohon lähes uskonnolliseen ajattelumalliin, niin. ko. rakennustyyli on mielestäni varsin tyylikästä. Esimerkit 1 ja 2 Hongkongista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tornitalot rakennetaan oikein, niin on mahdollista välttää moinen. Esim. Hongkongissa (ja muuallakin Kiinassa) ne rakennetaan niin, ettei mikään rakennus peitä toista ja julkisivu on aina merelle päin (tai muuta vesielementtiä kohden).


Tämä on tavanomainen kaavoituksen ongelma. Tai haaste, tai tavoite. Ruutukaavalla on omat etunsa, mm. rauhallinen sisäpiha ja selkeä julkisen ja yksityisen tilan jako. Pistetaloilla taas saadaan aikaiseksi se, että taloja voidaan lomitella muutama rivi siten, että ainakin joistain ikkunoista näkee vielä esim. merelle. Mutta käytännössä noin 3 riviä taloja on mahdollista toteuttaa näin. Sitten taloja pitää alkaa harventaa niin, ettei enää voitetakaan mitään.

Koivusaari on niin pieni, että siellä ei voi tulla monta riviä taloja. Mutta siellä on sitten toinen ongelma, tuuliolosuhteet. Pistetaloista muodostuu varsinainen tuulipuisto, jossa harvoin on viihtyisää ulkona. Esim. tanskalaiset ovat kehittäneet rakennusten massoittelua siten, että massat taittavat tuulen rannalta ylöspäin ja katutilat vaimentavat tuulet = ei suoria tai muuten jatkuvia katulinjoja.

Hyvät suunnittelun periaatteet ja ratkaisut eivät maksa Koivusaaressa mitään, mutta osataanko niitä? Torstain lautakunnassa kysyttiin, mikä on Koivusaaren aseman käyttäjämäärä ja onko se niin suuri, että metroasema ylipäätään on perusteltu. Virastopäällikön vastaus oli, että todennäköisesti asemalla ei koskaan tule olemaan enempää käyttäjiä kuin 5000 - jos sitäkään. Tämä siis tarkoittaa asukkaita. Käyttäjiähän ovat myös ne, jotka Koivusaareen menevät. Eli jos siellä on jotain matkustuksen kohteita, niin on enemmän.

Mutta mikä mahtaa olla koko Koivusaaren taloudellinen järkevyys? Lautakunnassa kysyttiin ylipäätään länsimetron kustannuksista. KSV:n puolesta projektista vastaavan Kivilaakson mukaan alustava kustannusarvio on jo olemassa, mutta kun se on niin alustava, niin siitä ei kerrota mitään julkisuuteen.

Mutta jos Koivusaaren tunneliasema maksaa esim. 30 Me ja se on 5000 asukkaalle, hinta on 6000 e/asukas. Jos tämä perittäisiin asuntojen hinnassa ja asumisväljyys on 45 krs-m2/asukas, metroasema maksaa 133 e/krs-m2. No, eihän tämä sinänsä paljon ole, kun rakentamiskustannus voi olla 2000 e/krs-m2 ja kunnallistekniikka ylipäätään uudella alueella maksaa 100 e/krs-m2.

Mutta jos verrataan normaaliin joukkoliikenteeseen, jossa yhden pysäkin palvelualueella on 2000 asukasta ja Jokerin budjetin mukainen ratikkalinja maksaa 2 Me/pysäkki. Kustannus on 1000 e/asukas tai 22 e/krs-m2.

Jossain vaiheessa oli ajatus, että Koivusaaren rakennusoikeuksilla maksetaan koko H:gin puolen metro-osuus Ruoholahti-raja. Sitä hintaa siis ei ole kerrottu, mutta Raide-YVA:n aikaan ILMAN Koiusaaren asemaa H:gin puolen hinta oli noin 130 Me. Jos asema nyt siis maksaa ainakin 30 Me, niin hinta on 160 Me. Asukasta kohden pitäisi voida periä 32.000 e. Tai rakennusoikeuden arvoon perustuva tontin hinta pitäisi olla metron hinta 710 e + kunnallistekniikka 100 e = 810 e/krs-m2. Paljon vai vähän? Katajokalta myytiin rakennusoikeutta hintaan 4000 e/krs-m2. Siihen nähden aika vähän. Mutta esikaupunkialueilla kerrostalojen rakennusoikeudesta ei makseta kun muutama satanen.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Koivusaaren metroasemaa hieman idemmäksi ja sisäänkäynnit Länsiväylän ylittävän sillan kohdalle sekä Isokaaren suuntaan ja kas: meillä on Katajaharjun metroasema eli Lauttasaaren toinen metroasema. Mutta tällöin voidaan varmasti Koivusaaren suunniteltu rakentaminen unohtaa ja siitäkös paikalliset nimbyt tykkäisivät  :Wink: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koivusaaren metroasemaa hieman idemmäksi ja sisäänkäynnit Länsiväylän ylittävän sillan kohdalle sekä Isokaaren suuntaan ja kas: meillä on Katajaharjun metroasema eli Lauttasaaren toinen metroasema. Mutta tällöin voidaan varmasti Koivusaaren suunniteltu rakentaminen unohtaa ja siitäkös paikalliset nimbyt tykkäisivät .


Lauttasaaresta on tullut ehdotus jokseenkin tästä. Ongelmahan on siinä, että Koivusaareen voidaan käytännössä rakentaa täyttämällä nykyinen venevalkama saaren länsipuolella - siis mahdollisimman kaukana Katajaharjusta. Siinä syntyy etäisyyttä niin paljon, että puolessa välissä oleva metroasema (siis sen laiturit, uloskäynnit eivät ole merkitseviä) ei palvele kunnolla Koivusaarta eikä Katajaharjua.

Eli pitää kyetä valitsemaan. Liikenneinsinöörinä minä pidän oikeana valintana länteen sijoitettua asemaa, joka palvelee 5000 asukkaan Koivusaarta. Katajaharjussa on noin 1500 asukasta. Länsiväylän kattaminen tuo ehkä 2000 lisää. Mutta näille on järjestettävissä muutakin joukkoliikennettä, Koivusaareen ei.

Minullakin on kantani Koivusaaren rakentamisesta ylipäätänsä. Mutta se ei ole tässä, edellä oli vain yksinkertainen analyyttinen tulos siitä, mikä on järkevää liikenteellisesti tilanteessa, jossa on halu rakentaa Koivusaarta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Eihän Katajaharjun asema olisi pelkästään katajaharjulaisten käytössä, vaan käyttäjiä löytyisi varmasti myös Isokaaren ym. suunnalta (lähistöllä myös isoja kouluja).

Eikös se muuten ollut niin, että metrorata välillä Lauttasaaren metroasema- Koivusaari kulkisi poikkeuksellisen syvällä Myllykallion kohdalla sijaitsevan ruhjeen takia? Olikohan joku -40 metriä?

Niin, itse olen muuten larulainen ja puhutaan siis oman saareni joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuudesta ja sen kehittämisestä.

----------


## teme

> Jossain vaiheessa oli ajatus, että Koivusaaren rakennusoikeuksilla maksetaan koko H:gin puolen metro-osuus Ruoholahti-raja. Sitä hintaa siis ei ole kerrottu, mutta Raide-YVA:n aikaan ILMAN Koiusaaren asemaa H:gin puolen hinta oli noin 130 Me. Jos asema nyt siis maksaa ainakin 30 Me, niin hinta on 160 Me. Asukasta kohden pitäisi voida periä 32.000 e. Tai rakennusoikeuden arvoon perustuva tontin hinta pitäisi olla metron hinta 710 e + kunnallistekniikka 100 e = 810 e/krs-m2. Paljon vai vähän? Katajokalta myytiin rakennusoikeutta hintaan 4000 e/krs-m2. Siihen nähden aika vähän. Mutta esikaupunkialueilla kerrostalojen rakennusoikeudesta ei makseta kun muutama satanen.


Kyllä tuo on todennäköisesti sen verran haluttu paikka, että ~800 euroa kerrosneliö on ihan realistinen hinta. Se olisi sitä jo Lauttasaaren hinnoilla, ja tuossa on tuo meri vieressä nostamassa arvoa vaikka moottoritie sitä laskeekin. Tulisko muuten tämän yhteydessä jotain siitä nopeusrajoituksen pudottamisesta?




> Ongelmahan on siinä, että Koivusaareen voidaan käytännössä rakentaa täyttämällä nykyinen venevalkama saaren länsipuolella - siis mahdollisimman kaukana Katajaharjusta. Siinä syntyy etäisyyttä niin paljon, että puolessa välissä oleva metroasema (siis sen laiturit, uloskäynnit eivät ole merkitseviä) ei palvele kunnolla Koivusaarta eikä Katajaharjua.


Toisaalta jos kävely-yhteys on hyvä niin ei tuo Kataharju niin kauhean kaukana ole. Se on tosin nimensä mukaisesti harju, eli korkeuseroakin on aika paljon. Voihan tuohon harkita jotain pitkää liukuporrastakin, tai hoitaa sitten jotenkin muuten Kataharjun liikenne kuten sanoit. Tuota siltaa pyöräillessä tulee valittua useimmiten pohjoispuoli, koska siellä tuulee yleensä vähemmän, muutenkin se on viihtyisämpi. Eli metroasemalta pitäisi päästä Länsiväylän ali ja toiselle puolelle.

----------


## kemkim

> tuossa on tuo meri vieressä nostamassa arvoa vaikka moottoritie sitä laskeekin.


Voihan se moottoritie nostaakin arvoa. Henkilöautolla pääsee hyvin kulkemaan, monille se on tärkeää. Ei se siis yksiselitteisesti laske arvoa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Voihan se moottoritie nostaakin arvoa. Henkilöautolla pääsee hyvin kulkemaan, monille se on tärkeää.


Moottoritien tuottama saavutettavuus toki nostaa arvoa, mutta eri logiikalla kuin joukkoliikenne. Moottoritien vieressä asuntojen arvo on aina melun ja pakokaasujen vuoksi alhaisempi kuin vastaavalla saavutettavuudella muualla - asuntojen arvonnousu kohdistuu melualueen ulkopuolelle.

Käytännössä moottoritien tuottama arvonnousu muodostuu siten, että yhä kauempana (maanteitse) sijaitsevat omakotitalotontit muuttuvat rakennuskelpoisiksi.

----------


## vristo

Erittäin mielenkiintoista materiaalia ladattavissa nyt Länsimetron asemien suunnittelun tiimoilta: http://www.lansimetro.info/asemat.htm

Hienoja havainnekuvia ja tarkkoja hahmotelmia. Mielenkiintoisen havainnon tein: kaikki asemat on mitoitettu nykyiseen 135 metrin mittaan, joten nykyisen kaltaiset 6-vaunuiset junat ovat mahdollisia tulevaisuudessakin. Noissa piirroksissa asemille on tosin kuvattu yleensä 4-vaunisia junia. Ja toinen havainto: kaikille uusille asemille, sekä Helsingin etta Espoon puolella, oli piiretty laituriovet! Erittäin hienoa, jos sellainen uudistus on harkinnassa/tulossa.

----------


## vristo

Hauskoja vekkuleita nuo suunnittelijat kun luovat havainnekuviaan. 

Ainakin Matinkylän sekä Keilaniemen asemien kuvissa on metrojunien mallina käytetty jotain muuta metrojuna-mallia kuin helsinkiläista. Päätyovet ohjaamoissa ja yksi ikkuna ovien välissä; muistuttavat kovasti jotain newyorkilaisia subway-junia, mutta toisaalta myos tukholmalaisia tai oslolaisia vanhoja tunnebana/bane-sukupolvia. Vai onko jokin esiinkaivettu M100-metrojunaa edeltänyt kotimainen malli? Muilla asemilla metrojunat mukailevat Helsingin nykyisiä metrojunia edes jotenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hauskoja vekkuleita nuo suunnittelijat kun luovat havainnekuviaan.


Arkkitehdit yrittävät pelastaa mitä pelastettavissa on.

Tapiolassa ei ole aikomustakaan kytkeä metroa mitenkään järkevästi muuhun joukkoliikenteeseen. Metoraseman ja maanpinnan välillä on 2 välitasoa. Tapiolaan suunniteltu bussien liityntäliikenne hoituu suunnitelman mukaan nykyisillä pysäkeillä. No, ehkä aletaan noudattaa aikatauluja niin, ettei ajantasausta Tapiolassa tarvita! Ja entäs Jokeri? Sitä ei ole olemassakaan. Kukahan sen on "unohtanut"?

Teekkarit Otaniemessä ovat varmaan nyt tyytyväisiä, kun saavat oman Opintoputkensa. Kävelymatka on pidempi kuin kauimmaiselta pysäköintialueelta. Onneksi sitä ei tajua, kun kuljetaan käytävässä maan alla. Vai pidetäänkö teekkareita niin typerinä, että he uskovat metron olevan lähempänä kuin nykyiset Otaniementien ja Otakaaren bussipysäkit, koska opintoputkien yksi sisäänkäynti on lähempänä päärakennusta kuin mikään nykyinen pysäkki - joilta on lyhyempi kävelymatka muille laitoksille.

Karttoihin on piirretty 600 metrin ympyrät. Mutta ei todellisia kävelyreittejä. Jos kuvissa olisi vertailun vuoksi nykyiset bussipysäkit ja 300 metrin ympyrät niistä, alkaisi todellisuus hahmottua.

Nämä siis eivät ole asemia suunnitelleiden ja havainnekuvia piirtäneiden arkkitehtien päätöksiä, vaan tilaajan ja ratasuunittelijoiden vaatimuksia siitä, missä laituri saa olla. Arkkitehdin tehtävä on sitten keksiä, miten laiturilta kävellään ihmisten ilmoille.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Tapiolassa ei ole aikomustakaan kytkeä metroa mitenkään järkevästi muuhun joukkoliikenteeseen. Metoraseman ja maanpinnan välillä on 2 välitasoa. Tapiolaan suunniteltu bussien liityntäliikenne hoituu suunnitelman mukaan nykyisillä pysäkeillä. No, ehkä aletaan noudattaa aikatauluja niin, ettei ajantasausta Tapiolassa tarvita! Ja entäs Jokeri? Sitä ei ole olemassakaan. Kukahan sen on "unohtanut"?


Mitä Tapiolan metroasemaan tulee niin sehän on tasolla -17 metriä eli varsin kohtuullisen matkan päässä maanpinnasta. Tapiolastahan mainittiin, että liityntäasema ja terminaali on nimenomaan siinä Merituulentien alla eli liityntäbussien lähtoaika on silloin siitä. Myös muilla bussilinjoilla on siinä tasausaika; Espoon bussiliikenteessähän tasausaikoja on nykyäänkin ihan eri mittakaavassa kuin vaikkapa Helsingissä. Itseasiassa kaikilla Espoon sisäisillä ja monilla seutulinjoilla on nykyäänkin useitakin tasausaikoja pitkin linjaa. Raide-Jokerille varmasti löytyy tilaa; eihän se ratikka paljoa tilaa tarvitse  :Wink: . Vaikkapa maan alle metron kanssa.





> Teekkarit Otaniemessä ovat varmaan nyt tyytyväisiä, kun saavat oman Opintoputkensa. Kävelymatka on pidempi kuin kauimmaiselta pysäköintialueelta. Onneksi sitä ei tajua, kun kuljetaan käytävässä maan alla. Vai pidetäänkö teekkareita niin typerinä, että he uskovat metron olevan lähempänä kuin nykyiset Otaniementien ja Otakaaren bussipysäkit, koska opintoputkien yksi sisäänkäynti on lähempänä päärakennusta kuin mikään nykyinen pysäkki - joilta on lyhyempi kävelymatka muille laitoksille.


Ainakin minun tärkein kulkuvälineeni ovat omat jalkani, enkä mitenkään arkaile käyttää niitä tilanteessa kuin tilanteessa. Metrolla pääsee sitten nopeasti sen matkan, johon jalkani ovat liian hitaat.

----------


## vristo

> Tapiolassa ei ole aikomustakaan kytkeä metroa mitenkään järkevästi muuhun joukkoliikenteeseen. Metoraseman ja maanpinnan välillä on 2 välitasoa. Tapiolaan suunniteltu bussien liityntäliikenne hoituu suunnitelman mukaan nykyisillä pysäkeillä. No, ehkä aletaan noudattaa aikatauluja niin, ettei ajantasausta Tapiolassa tarvita! Ja entäs Jokeri? Sitä ei ole olemassakaan. Kukahan sen on "unohtanut"?


Totta on, etta Espoon tulevilla liityntälinjoilla tarvitaan huomattava liikennetarjonnan lisäys nykyisiin Espoon sisäisiin bussilinjoihin nähden, että pystytään syöttämään metron kapasiteetin nähden oikeassa suhteessa matkustajia. Eli 10 min. arkisin ja muina aikoina 20-30 min. taitaa olla vaatimus. Jo tämä on melkoinen lisä Espoon nykyiseen joukkoliikenteeseen nähden jossa jotkin linjat kulkevat esimerkiksi tunnin välein. Eikö tämä, jos mikä ole parannus joukkoliikenteeseen?

TramWest olisi varmasti ollut myös kiintoisa ratkaisu Espoon joukkoliikenteelle, mutta ei silläkään vain hyviä puolia ole. Lienee, kuka kirjoittanut, mutta wikipediassa on aika hyvä artikkeli TramWestista: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/TramWest

Pikaraitiotien tulevaisuus Helsingin alueella on Raide-Jokerissa ja mahdollisesti myös Laajasalossa. Länsimetron kohdalla näyttää olevan niin, että lähes kaikki tahot pitävät sitä tarpeellisena investointina ja ratkaisuna. Omasta puolestani Kivenlahteen saakka ja niin pian kuin mahdollista.

----------


## jpe

Minusta asemien sijoittelut vaikuttavat ainakin itämetroa paljon viisaammilta. Sen sijaan, että mentäisiin suoraan moottoritien vartta pitkin, mennäänkin vanhojen aluekeskusten ja ostoskeskusten alta, eli sieltä missä ihmiset ja palvelutkin ovat. Täälläkin kritisoitu Otaniemen mutka on mielestäni nimenomaan merkki siitä, ettei tehdä "itämetroja" sivuuttamalla tärkeät kohteet, vaan vedetään vaikka sitten jyrkkiä mutkia jotta ihmiset pääsevät metrolla suoraan perille. Matinkylä-Olari -alue tarvitsisi kyllä vähintään toisen aseman.




> TramWest olisi varmasti ollut myös kiintoisa ratkaisu Espoon joukkoliikenteelle, mutta ei silläkään vain hyviä puolia ole. Lienee, kuka kirjoittanut, mutta wikipediassa on aika hyvä artikkeli TramWestista: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/TramWest


Minusta tuo artikkeli ei vaikuta kovinkaan asiantuntevalta tai tieteelliseltä. Kiinnitäpä vaikka huomiota paksunnettuihin kohtiin: 

"*Metron etuus TramWestiin nähden olisi maisemallisissa haitoissa: mikäli metro kulkisi koko matkansa tunnelissa, se ei aiheuttaisi maisemahaittaa käytännössä ollenkaan.* TramWest sen sijaan joutuisi kulkemaan maan päällä mikäli sen *suurimmasta edusta eli edullisuudesta* haluttaisiin pitää kiinni. Tällöin TramWest kulkisi mm. Kuusisaaren arvokkaiden luonnonmaisemien kautta. Maisemoinnin hankaloituessa myös kulut nousisivat. *Lisäksi TramWestin kiskomelu saattaisi nousta keskustelunaiheeksi*, kun taas tunnelissa kulkevan metron suhteen asiasta ei tarvitsisi juurikaan huolehtia. *Metro olisi nopeampi, mutta täytyy ottaa huomioon, että TramWest kulkee laajemman alueen läpi kuin metro* Metron toimivuus olisi tunnelissa kulkemisesta johtuen varmempaa varsinkin talvella."

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta asemien sijoittelut vaikuttavat ainakin itämetroa paljon viisaammilta. Sen sijaan, että mentäisiin suoraan moottoritien vartta pitkin, mennäänkin vanhojen aluekeskusten ja ostoskeskusten alta, eli sieltä missä ihmiset ja palvelutkin ovat.


Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Espoon metrolinjaus noudattaa alkuperäistä Smith-Polvisessa esitettyä linjausta, joka jo 1960-luvun lopulta lähtien on ollut Espoon asemakaavassa metrovarauksena. Idässä tapahtui toisin. Metro siirtyi asutuksen keskeltä motarin viereen, koska metrosuunnittelijat halusivat tehdä metroradan rautatiestandardilla, ei metroille tyypillisellä tavalla. Tämä muutos on kuitenkin jo ajalta ennen Smith-Polvista, siksi Smith-Polvisen itämetro on jo motarin vieressä.




> Minusta tuo artikkeli ei vaikuta kovinkaan asiantuntevalta tai tieteelliseltä.


Mielenkiintoista havaita, että tästä on tehty Wikipediasivu. Asianosaisena lienen jäävi kommentoimaan tätä artikkelia, mutta olen Jpe:n kanssa samaa mieltä, että "asiantuntemus" edustaa  pikemminkin helsinkiläistä virallista totuutta. Kommentoin tähän nyt kumminkin Jpe:n lainauksen paria kohtaa.

Wikin kirjoittaja ei tosiaankaan ymmärrä maisemahaitasta. Metro tunnelissa ei tietenkään näy maan päälle, mutta siihen liittyvät liityntäliikenneasemat näkyvät. En ole missään nähnyt kenenkään kehuvan bussiasemaa maiseman parantajana. Mutta tietenkin voidaan väittää, että liityntäbussiterminaali ei ole metron vaan bussien maisemahaitta.  :Smile: 

Maanpäällinen raideliikenne on ollut noin 15 viime vuoden aikana nimenomaan merkittävä keino parantaa kaupunkimaisemia. Juuri siitä Strasbourg tuli kuuluisaksi, että kaupunkiympäristön parantaminen nostettiin yhdeksi keskeiseksi tavoitteeksi koko ratikkaprojektissa.

Jos ajatellaan Tapiolaa - suomalaista kulttuurimaisemaa - niin metron myötä lisääntyvä katuliikenne sekä bussien että henkilöautojen muodossa tulee ainoastaan heikentämään maisema-arvoja. Näin huolimatta siitä tai pikemminkin juuri siksi, että Tapiolaan aiotaan louhia lisää maanalaista pysäköintitilaa. Sekä metroon että parkkiluoliin suuntautuva liikenne tulee kulkemaan maan päällä ja vaatimaan enemmän tilaa kuin nykyinen liikenne. Siis lisää asfalttia ja autoja nurmetettujen raitiotieraiteiden sijaan.

Kirjoittaja ei tiedä mitään myöskään metron melusta. Kallio johtaa ääntä erinomaisesti, eikä ole olemassa keinoa estää metron raidemelun välittyminen ympäröivään kallioon. Asumista ei sallita kuin 25 m tunnelin yläpuolella, jolloin melun katsotaan vaimenevan riittävästi. Metrojuna tuottaa ylipäätään enemmän melua kuin raitiovaunu, koska metrojunat kulkevat keskimäärin suuremmalla nopeudella ja akelipainot ovat suuremmat kuin raitiovaunuilla. Mutta lisäksi raitiotieradan perustus maan pinnalla vaimentaa melua paremmin kuin kallio, ja kriittisissä paikoissa käytetään kumimaisiin aineisiin kiinnitettyjä kiskoja. Nurmetus raiteen katteena vaimentaa ilmaan johtuvaa melua. Sivuksikon melua ei raitiovaunusta tule lainkaan.

Väitteet metron nopeudesta ovat puhtaasti virallisen propagandan toistamista. Jokainen, joka osaa laskea rehellisesti matka-aikoja voi todeta, että TramWest on liityntäliikennemetroa nopeampi. Kukaan ei ole osoittanut esitettyjä aikatauluja vääriksi, mutta väittäjiä on riittänyt.

Wikipedian tietoja voi korjata kuka hyvänsä rekisteröitymällä Wikin kirjoittajaksi. Minä en kuitenkaan siihen ryhydy, etenkään tässä tapauksessa. Vaan tyydyn toteamaan, että Wikin "tietoihin" on suhtauduttava varauksella. Itse uskon niihin vain silloin, kun artikkelit on asianmukaisesti lähteistetty. Ja osana lähteistystä on myös tieto kirjoittajasta. Eli että Wikin artikkelit täyttävät samat kriteerit kuin tieteellinen kirjallisuus yleensä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metro siirtyi asutuksen keskeltä motarin viereen, koska metrosuunnittelijat halusivat tehdä metroradan rautatiestandardilla, ei metroille tyypillisellä tavalla. Tämä muutos on kuitenkin jo ajalta ennen Smith-Polvista, siksi Smith-Polvisen itämetro on jo motarin vieressä.


Kulosaarta ja Myllypuroa lukuun ottamatta itäinen esikaupunkirata on useilla kartoilla mennyt liki millilleen nykyisen metrolinjauksen käytävää. Karttoja löytyy kirjasta Helsingin pitäjä 2001 Helsinge, artikkeli "Minne metro kuljettaa - Vuosisata metrosuunnitelmia Suur-Helsingissä". Esimerkiksi Castrénin stadtbahn meni edellä kuvaamallani tavalla. Yli 50 vuotta vanhoissa suunnitelmissa Herttoniemen koillispuolella mentiin aika lailla eri tavalla kuin nyt, mutta eipä sillä alueella maankäyttökään ollut sinne päinkään kuin mitä nykyään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kulosaarta ja Myllypuroa lukuun ottamatta itäinen esikaupunkirata on useilla kartoilla mennyt liki millilleen nykyisen metrolinjauksen käytävää. Karttoja löytyy kirjasta Helsingin pitäjä 2001 Helsinge, artikkeli "Minne metro kuljettaa - Vuosisata metrosuunnitelmia Suur-Helsingissä". Esimerkiksi Castrénin stadtbahn meni edellä kuvaamallani tavalla.


Tunnen nuo kartat ja myös sen, mitä Itä-Helsingissä silloin oli. Kaavoitusta suunniteltiin niin, että pikaratikka tai metro, kummin vain, menisi esikaupunkien keskeltä.

Metrohaaveilut keskeyttivät Castrénin aikaisiin pikaratikkasuunnitelmiin perustuneen joukkoliikenteen laajentamisen. Herttoniemi jouduttiin rakentamaan moottorikadun varteen ja tieliikenteen varaan. Herttoniemen rakentamisen aikaan kaavoitettiin mm. Puotinharjua ja Myllypuroa ja suunniteltiin Tukholman tapaista kaupunkirakennetta. Kun Castrén syrjäytettiin 1968 ja pikaratikka vaihtui junametroksi, Myllypuro oli jo pitkälle rakennettu lähiö, josta läpi kulkeva metro asemineen jäi puuttumaan.

Toisin sanoen, aluksi oli rakentamaton Itä-Helsinki, jonka liikenneyhteydeksi suunniteltiin 1950-luvulla raitioteiden laajentamista pikaratikkana Munkkiniemen tapaan. Tilattiin multippeliajoon soveltuvia vaunuja ja rakennettiin Kulosaaren ja Naurissaaren silloille keskelle kaukalot valmiiksi raiteita varten. Herttoniemi alkoi valmistua 1950-luvun puolivälissä. Puotinharjun rakentaminen alkoi 1960-luvun alussa ja Myllypuron hieman myöhemmin.

Metroinnostus konkretisoitui 1959, kun 1955 asetettu Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelutoimikunta nimesi itsensä Metrotoimikunnaksi. Tästä viimeistään alkoi joukkoliikenteen kehityksen pysähdys yli 20 vuodeksi.

Vielä 1963 Metrotoimikunta oli mietinnössään johtajansa Castrénin linjoilla ja perusti ajatuksensa Stadtbahn-tyyppiseen ratkaisuun (ennen Stadtbahnia). Nämä olivat vielä sillä tavoin realistisia suunnitelmia, että niitä olisi voitu ryhtyä toteuttamaan välittömästi ja joukkoliikenteen kehitys olisi jatkunut vai lyhyen tauon jälkeen.

Mutta suunnitelmat pantiin uuteen uskoon 1960-luvun puolivälissä, eli joukkoliikennettä ei kehitetty, sitä vain suunniteltiin. Castrén sai käytännössä potkut 1968. Seuraavana vuonna Helsingin valtuusto päättikin jo junametron rakentamisesta. Vuoden 1969 metropäätös sinetöi jo 15 vuotta jatkuneen tilanteen siitä, ettei raitioliikenne laajene esikaupunkeihin. 4-akselisten telivaunujen multippelilaitteet jäivät turhiksi. Myös kaivokadun metroasema jäi turhaksi, koska junametrolle se ei sopinut.

Suurin vahinko metro oli Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteelle. Rahaa ryhdyttiin käyttämään metron rakentamiseen, mutta liikenne oli pakko hoitaa sinäkin aikana kun metroa rakennettiin. Autotuonti oli vapautunut 1963 ja itäsuunnan päätie, 2-kaistainen Porvoontie ruuhkautui täysin. Metropäätöksen jälkeen rakennettiin nopeasti Itäväylä käytännössä moottoritienä Puotinharjuun asti. Ja joukkoliikenteelle suunniteltu kaavoitus jäi vaille suunniteltua joukkoliikennettä.

HKL joutui vuokraamaan busseja yksityisiltä ja hankkimaan kalustoa lisää, koska metrosta ei olisi ihmisten kuljettajaksi ainakaan kymmeneen vuoteen. Eli piti rahoittaa kaksinkertaista joukkoliikennettä. Metroliikenne siis alkoi 1982 jarrutettuaan joukkoliikenteen kehitystä siihen mennessä jo ensimmäisen neljännesvuosisadan.

Yhteenvetona voi sanoa, että Itä-Helsingissä ehdittiin tehdä kaupunkirakennetta tulevan pikaratikan/metron varaan, mutta metroa ei tehty toteutuneen rakentamisen ja sen perustana olleiden suunnitelmien mukaan. Espoossa osattiin varata rautatien vaatima ura kaupunkirakenteeseen sellaisena, että junametron raide siihen voidaan rakentaa. Länsiväylä tehtiin eri paikkaan kuten pitääkin, koska moottoritie on tehtävä kauas asutuksesta.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kulosaarta ja Myllypuroa lukuun ottamatta itäinen esikaupunkirata on useilla kartoilla mennyt liki millilleen nykyisen metrolinjauksen käytävää. Karttoja löytyy kirjasta Helsingin pitäjä 2001 Helsinge, artikkeli "Minne metro kuljettaa - Vuosisata metrosuunnitelmia Suur-Helsingissä". Esimerkiksi Castrénin stadtbahn meni edellä kuvaamallani tavalla. Yli 50 vuotta vanhoissa suunnitelmissa Herttoniemen koillispuolella mentiin aika lailla eri tavalla kuin nyt, mutta eipä sillä alueella maankäyttökään ollut sinne päinkään kuin mitä nykyään.


Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin ratalinjaus ei tosiaankaan ole minnekään muuttunut, mutta sen sijaan Itäväylän luonne on. Alkuperäisenä ajatuksena on ollut Itäväylän rakentaminen suunnilleen Mannerheimintien tai Mäkelänkadun tapaiseksi päätieksi, joka kulkee keskellä asutusta. Silloin myös raide olisi ollut maankäytön keskuksessa. Mutta Itäväylä on toteutettu moottoritienä ja 60-luvulla tapahtui iso muutos kaavoituksessa, jonka seurauksena asutus on kaavoitettu pääväylistä sivuun. Siinä sivussa on metrokin jäänyt huonoon paikkaan, ehkäpä jopa ilman että sitä on varsinaisesti tajuttu. Lännen suunnalla on sentään suunteltu metrokäytävä ja Länsiväylä toisistaan erillään. Kaiketi siksi, että Länsiväylä on syntymästään asti ollut nimen omaan maantie/moottoritie.

Herttoniemen täydennysrakentaminen ja suunnitelmat Itäväylän kattamisesta tavallaan paikkaavat syntynyttä vahinkoa. Jos metron kapasiteetista halutaan kaikki irti, sen kaikkien asemien yhteyteen pitäisi kaavoittaa tehokasta uudisrakentamista, mielellään 3000 - 6000 asukkaan torni- ja kerrostaloryppäät.Herttoniemi alkaa olla jo hiukan sitä, samoin Itäkeskus jo vanhastaan. Siilitien kohdalle voisi ajatella jotain. Kalliiksi se toki tulee, kun Itäväylä pitäisi oikeastaan tunneloida sillä kohtaa, mutta ehkäpä tontien myynnillä senkin saisi rahoitetuksi. Muutenhan niillä kulmilla on sopivasti uusiokäyttöön soveltuvaa teollisuusaluetta

----------


## petteri

> Espoossa osattiin varata rautatien vaatima ura kaupunkirakenteeseen sellaisena, että junametron raide siihen voidaan rakentaa. Länsiväylä tehtiin eri paikkaan kuten pitääkin, koska moottoritie on tehtävä kauas asutuksesta.



Eiköhän Länsiväylän sijainti tule siitä kun vedetään suora viiva Koivusaaresta Kirkkonummelle ja sitä kautta Hankoon. No, Espoonlahdella pitää mennä siitä, missä ei tarvita niin pitkää siltaa.

Mm. Tapiola ja Matinkylä on sitten rakennettu vähän sivuun tiestä.

Itäväyläkin menee myös maantieteellisesti helpoimmasta paikasta. On piirretty suunnilleen suora viiva Sompasaaresta Porvooseen ja siihen on rakennettu tie, niin, että sillat ovat lyhyitä. Uusi Porvoontie oli jo rakennettu nykypaikalleen, kun itä-Helsinkiä alettiin rakentaa.

Toki itä-helsingin olisi voinut rakentaa paremmin joukkoliikenteelle soveltuvaksi, jos Vanhankaupunginlahti olisi täytetty tai Porvoontie olisi siirretty.

----------


## vristo

> Wikipedian tietoja voi korjata kuka hyvänsä rekisteröitymällä Wikin kirjoittajaksi. Minä en kuitenkaan siihen ryhydy, etenkään tässä tapauksessa. Vaan tyydyn toteamaan, että Wikin "tietoihin" on suhtauduttava varauksella. Itse uskon niihin vain silloin, kun artikkelit on asianmukaisesti lähteistetty. Ja osana lähteistystä on myös tieto kirjoittajasta. Eli että Wikin artikkelit täyttävät samat kriteerit kuin tieteellinen kirjallisuus yleensä.


Joo, toki näin ja siksi kysyinkin, että "kuka lienee kirjoittanut?". Ylipäätää olen nyt ihan "otettu" kun wikipedia aukeaa nykyään täällä Kiinassakin. Mutta toki sensuroituna täällä: jos haet esimerkiksi kuvia ja juttua Pekingin Taivaallisen Rauhan Aukiolla vuoden 1989 tapahtumista, niin mitään ei loydy.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin ratalinjaus ei tosiaankaan ole minnekään muuttunut, mutta sen sijaan Itäväylän luonne on.


Kyllä tästä nimenomaan näyttäisi olevan kysmys.

Mikään mainituissa kartoissa oleva ratalinjaus ei olisi palvellut esimerkiksi Roihuvuoren kirkon ympärillä olevaa asuntoaluetta. Osa siitäkin alueesta on noin puolen vuosisadan iässä nyt. Anteron väitteet, että 1960-luvun raskasraidepäivitystä edeltäneet raiteet olisivat menneet kaikkien lähiöiden keskeltä ovat väärinkäsitykseen tai muutoin väärään tietoon pohjautuvia. 

Raskaammaksi päivityksen yhteydessä kylläkin karsittiin välipysäkkejä, Herttoniemeä ajatellen mm. Susitie. Itse ratalinjaus on silti vanha tuttu.

Espoon suunnalla metro siis vedetään paremmin maankäyttöä myötäillen. Itämetromaisin sijoitus näyttäisi tulevan Matinkylään välittömästi Ison Omenan eteläpuolelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikään mainituissa kartoissa oleva ratalinjaus ei olisi palvellut esimerkiksi Roihuvuoren kirkon ympärillä olevaa asuntoaluetta. Osa siitäkin alueesta on noin puolen vuosisadan iässä nyt. Anteron väitteet, että 1960-luvun raskasraidepäivitystä edeltäneet raiteet olisivat menneet kaikkien lähiöiden keskeltä ovat väärinkäsitykseen tai muutoin väärään tietoon pohjautuvia.


Taisin nyt kirjoittaa asiani liian monimutkaisesti.

Asiani ydin on se, että itään suuntautuvia raidesuunnitelmia on ollut jo ennen kun sinne on rakennettu lähiöitä. Lähiöitä olisi voinut rakentaa raidesuunnitelmien mukaisesti tai raiteen sijoitusta muutta kaavoituksen mukaan. Mutta metron tekeminen junametroksi sotki molemmat mahdollisuudet.

Esimerkiksi 1930-luvulla oli asutusta Kulosaaressa ja seuraava tiiviimpi asutuskeskittymä oli Marjaniemessä. Silti Eliel Saarinen oli jo 1918 piirtänyt esikaupunkiratansa Mellunkylään asti.

1950-luvulla ei juuri voitu kaavoittaa muuten kuin siten, että ihmiset pääsivät liikkumaan joukkoliikenteellä. Mihin sitten rata Itä-Helsinkiin olisikin piirretty, kaavoituksen lähtökohdan oli oltava sijoittuminen asemien/pysäkkien ympäristöön todelliselle kävelyetäisyydelle. Tai sitten päinvastoin, kuten Myllypuron tapauksessa, asema sijoitetaan keskella kaavoitusta.

Itä-Helsingissä on maita huomattavasti paljon enemmän kuin yhdeltä radalta tai edes kolmelta haaralta (1963 suunnitelma) voidaan palvella kävelyetäisyydellä. (Aivan sama on tilanne nykyisessä Espoossa.) Kun jo 1950-luvun lopulla kävi selväksi - kiitos metrointoilijoiden - ettei Itä-Helsinkiin synny mitään rataa, mutta kaupunkia oli kaavoitettava ja rakennettava, ei tietenkään jäänyt muuta mahdollisuutta kuin kaavoittaa ja rakentaa kaupunkia ilman ratoja. (Kuten on rakennettu myös Etelä-Espoo.) Helpottuihan edes bussiliikenne, kun Kulosaaren uusi silta valmistui. (Espoossa vastaava vaikutus oli Lapinlahden sillalla.)

Minulla ei ole tässä käsillä Itä-Helsingin lähiöiden rakentamisjärjestystä, mutta 1950-luvun lopulla taisivat valmistua Herttoniemi, Roihuvuori ja Puotila. Eipä olisi ollut suuria esteitä rakentaa esikaupunki- tai pikaratikkaa, jolla olisi ollut pysäkki tai pari kussakin näistä. Olkoonkin, että Roihuvuori ja Herttoniemi olivat aika lailla rinnan keskustasta katsoen ja välissä haastava kallio. Mutta kun ei tehty mitään rataa, niin sitten vain levennettiin Porvoontietä Naurissaaren sillalle asti.

Herttoniemen liikenneympyrä oli vielä kohtuullinen ratkaisu. Viikintien mahtipontinen eritasoliittymä 80 km/h nopeuden sallivine ramppeineen oli jo osa Smith-Polvisen autokaupunkisuunnitelmaa. Huvittavaa kylläkin, se on toistaiseksi ainoa Itäväylän toteutunut megaliittymä - ja johtaa pikkukadulle. Todelliset liikennevirrat ovat aina suuntautuneet Siilitielle ja Roihupeltoon, joita tuo hillitön betonikompleksi ei ole koskaan palvellut.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ... itään suuntautuvia raidesuunnitelmia on ollut jo ennen kun sinne on rakennettu lähiöitä.


On toki - ja useisiin muihinkin ilmansuuntiin.




> Lähiöitä olisi voinut rakentaa raidesuunnitelmien mukaisesti tai raiteen sijoitusta muutta kaavoituksen mukaan. Mutta metron tekeminen junametroksi sotki molemmat mahdollisuudet.


Martinlaakson suunnalla junametroksi tekeminen ei sotkenut kuvaamiasi suunnitelmia... Idässä homma kärsi sikäli, että "junametro" ympättiin tietyllä matkaa paikkaan, joka oli ajateltu alun perin vähän toisenlaiselle metrolle kuin junametrolle. Ja se paikka, kuten todettu, sai moottoriväylänkin pitkäaikaiseksi "iloksi".., ja maankäyttö oli vuosien vieriessä levinnyt pääväyliltä pakoon. Mutta tämähän on ollut koko ajan tiedossa. Siksi juuri länsisuunnalla on valittu toinen suunnitteluperiaate radan linjauksen suhteen...

----------


## Antero Alku

> On toki - ja useisiin muihinkin ilmansuuntiin.
> Martinlaakson suunnalla junametroksi tekeminen ei sotkenut kuvaamiasi suunnitelmia...


... koska rata ja maankäyttö suunniteltiin yhtä aikaa. Martinlaakson radan suunta on myös maastollisesti helppoa tasankoa, joten oli helppo vetää suora viiva ja piirtää tontteja sen molemmin puolin. Yhdellä tunnelilla selvittiin.




> Siksi juuri länsisuunnalla on valittu toinen suunnitteluperiaate radan linjauksen suhteen...


Niin, valitettavasti vain toteutus on tulossa 40 vuotta myöhässä. Etelä-Espoohan on rakentunut selkeäksi moottoritiehen tukeutuvaksi kaksijakoiseksi autokaupungiksi. Jos tällä foorumilla olisi innostuneita kaavoituksen harrastajia, voisi perustaa ketjun, jossa haaveiltaisiin siitä, minkälainen Etelä-Espoo olisi, jos Länsiväylän rakentamisen sijasta olisikin tehty esikaupunkirata. (En tässä nyt rajoita sen teknisiä ratkaisuja, mutta ei tarkoita RHK- tai HKL-standardien noudattamista, vaan saa miettiä vaikka monorailia!  :Smile: )

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ... koska rata ja maankäyttö suunniteltiin yhtä aikaa. Martinlaakson radan suunta on myös maastollisesti helppoa tasankoa, joten oli helppo vetää suora viiva ja piirtää tontteja sen molemmin puolin. Yhdellä tunnelilla selvittiin.


Mm. syystä että vanha maankäyttö jätettiin suosiolla radan itäpuolelle, minne suostutaan ylläpitämään linja-autoilla rinnakkaista liikennettä VR:n kalliiksi hinnoitteleman liikenteen lisäksi...  :Smile:  Kaikella on hintansa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> minkälainen Etelä-Espoo olisi, jos Länsiväylän rakentamisen sijasta olisikin tehty esikaupunkirata.


Jos nyt piruilisi, niin eihän sen selvittämiseksi tarvitse kuin ostaa Tukholman päiväristelily ja ajaa Tukholman metron vihreällä linjalla Brommaan katselemaan Ängbytä, Vällingbytä, Nockebyn radan varsia ja Hässelbytä.

Alueenahan Bromman seutu on samaa suuruusluokkaa sekä alueena että muistaakseni väkimäärältäänkin ja sosiaalinen jakaumakin on aika samankaltainen eli sekä kultahammasrannikkoa että duunarilähiötä.

----------


## kemkim

> Viikintien mahtipontinen eritasoliittymä 80 km/h nopeuden sallivine ramppeineen oli jo osa Smith-Polvisen autokaupunkisuunnitelmaa. Huvittavaa kylläkin, se on toistaiseksi ainoa Itäväylän toteutunut megaliittymä - ja johtaa pikkukadulle. Todelliset liikennevirrat ovat aina suuntautuneet Siilitielle ja Roihupeltoon, joita tuo hillitön betonikompleksi ei ole koskaan palvellut.


Ehkäpä tuo Viikintie oli joskus tarkoitus tehdä Kehä I:n tapaiseksi moottorikaduksi, mutta suunnitelma sitten peruuntui? Muuten on vaikea perustella tällaisen ratkaisun olemassaoloa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ehkäpä se on muistuma niiltä ajoilta, jolloin seiskatie todellakin kulki Viikin kautta Itäväylälle. Alkuperäinen tarkoitus on kaiketi ollut, että Itäväylä tuosta liittymästä kaupunkiin päin olisi pelkästään paikallisen liikenteelle tarkoitettu. Tavallaan nykyinen järjestely noudattaa tätä logiikkaa, kun Porvoon moottoritie kulkee karkeasti Viikin kautta mutta siirtyy Itäväylän rinnalle vasta Kehä III:n jälkeen. Ehkäpä joskus on ollut ajatus, että juuri Viikintietä pitkin olisi kulkenut jonkinlainen kehäyhteys Turuntielle. Vielä nykyäänkin Viikintie on ihan näppärä reitti ohittaa keskusta, kun siltä jatkaa Koskelantielle ja edelleen Turunväylälle taikka Otaniemeen. Jos näin on, ratkaisu on, että kyseinen liittymä on vanhentunut, kun on tarvittu kertaluokkaa isompia poikittaisyhteyksiä, elikkä nykyiset Kehä I ja Kehä III ja Viikintie on jäänyt kokoojakaduksi.

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkäpä joskus on ollut ajatus, että juuri Viikintietä pitkin olisi kulkenut jonkinlainen kehäyhteys Turuntielle.


Tämä tuntuisi loogiselta. Katsokaapa vaikka Viikintietä. Se lähtee Herttoniemestä ja kulkee Viikkiin. Viikin ja Käpylän välillä ei ole mitään, mutta Käpylästä taas menee suunnilleen samassa linjassa Viikintien kanssa Metsäläntie-Asesepäntie. Se taas katkeaa Hämeenlinnanväylään. Huopalahdentie taas jatkaa tätä reittiä. Eliel Saarisen tie olisi luonnollinen jatke tälle tielle, mutta se on bussireittiä. Eli alkuperäiset autoilusuunnitelmat eivät ole toteutuneet ja autot kiertävät pidemmän kaavan mukaan.

----------


## petteri

Tuosta liittymästä on ollut varmaan tarkoitus rakentaa nk. Yhdyskatu Itäväylä  Kehä I (Roihupelto-Kivikko). 

Tuo tie on yhä yleiskaavassa.

Sitten kun Vanhankaupunginlahti suojeltiin eikä sitä täytetty rakennusmaaksi ei tuota katua rakennettukaan 60-70-luvuilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos nyt piruilisi, niin eihän sen selvittämiseksi tarvitse kuin ostaa Tukholman päiväristelily ja ajaa Tukholman metron vihreällä linjalla Brommaan katselemaan Ängbytä, Vällingbytä, Nockebyn radan varsia ja Hässelbytä.


Ei kai Tb1:ssä muuta pirullista ole kuin törkeät ajoajat, jotka korostuvat pitkillä matkoilla. Vaihtojen aiheuttama matkavastus pysyy tosin minimissä.

Centralen - S:t Eriksplan - Hässelby vastaa pituudeltaan ja luonteeltaan aika lailla reittiä Kamppi - Munkkiniemi - Matinkylä. Ajoaika Tb1:llä mainitulla välillä on 31 minuuttia. Mikäli Länsiväylää ei koskaan olisi rakennettu, tuo ajoaika ehkä nieltäisiin. MVW:n bussit selvityvät tuossa ajoajassa Kivenlahden länsiosista Kampin terminaaliin (eivät toki palvele Munkkiniemen ja Töölön alueita, kuten eivät palvele muutkaan viimeaikaiset suunnitellut raideyhteydet).

----------


## Kani

Nythän niitä suunnitelman huononnuspaineita syntyy myös länsimetron osalta, kun ensimmäiset tiedot sen kustannusarvion paisumisesta on tänään julkaistu. Eli nopeasti kävi ilmi, että sillä rahalla, minkä Espoon valtuusto kuvitteli maksavansa metrosta, ei kaikkia asemia ja hienouksia enää toteuteta. Sitten joko maksetaan lisää, että saadaan edes se, mitä päätettiin tai ryhdytään karsimaan länsimetroa, joka täysimääräisenäkin on hyödyiltään kyseenalainen investointi. 

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135230044573

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135230044573


Tähän Hesarin juttuun: aika nokkelasti tuossa artikkelissa peitetään todellinen asia. Samaan aikaan puhutaan rakennuskustannusten yleisestä noususta ja sitten Länsimetron kustannusarvion pamahtamisesta. Vielä taustajutuksi tarjotaan juttua suurten rakennushankkeiden kustannusten noususta. Näin syntyy vaikutelma että Länsimetron kustannukset olisivat paisuneet ensi sijassa rakennuskustannusten yleisen nousun takia. Mutta kun lukee tarkemmin, huomaa että rakennuskustannusten yleinen nousu on luokkaa viisi prosenttia vuoteen. Tällä laskuopilla kulujen olisi pitänyt nousta noin 20 miljoonalla, mutta kustannusnousua onkin "ainakin" 80 miljoonaa, mikä tarkoittaa "ainakin" noin 20% nousua kustannuksissa, yhdessä vuodessa! Taustajutuissa mainitut muut hankkeet ovat sen sijaan oikeassa kustannusluokassa, siis noin 5% nousu vuoteen, kun huomataan että niissä alkuperäisen kustannusarvion ja toteutuneen välillä on useita vuosia yhden sijasta. Poislukien keskustatunneli tietenkin.

Ohimennen sanoen, tässä on syy miksi sanomalehteä ei kannata tilata kotiin. Harva meistä on aamulla riittävän valpas jotta kykenisi lukemaan lehteä riittävän varovasti ja tarkasti jottei tulisi nielaisseeksi jonkinlaista propagandaa. Nykyään luen lehdistä vain sarjikset, ja nekin työpaikalla.

----------


## petteri

> Samaan aikaan puhutaan rakennuskustannusten yleisestä noususta ja sitten Länsimetron kustannusarvion pamahtamisesta. Vielä taustajutuksi tarjotaan juttua suurten rakennushankkeiden kustannusten noususta. Näin syntyy vaikutelma että Länsimetron kustannukset olisivat paisuneet ensi sijassa rakennuskustannusten yleisen nousun takia. Mutta kun lukee tarkemmin, huomaa että rakennuskustannusten yleinen nousu on luokkaa viisi prosenttia vuoteen. Tällä laskuopilla kulujen olisi pitänyt nousta noin 20 miljoonalla, mutta kustannusnousua onkin "ainakin" 80 miljoonaa, mikä tarkoittaa "ainakin" noin 20% nousua kustannuksissa, yhdessä vuodessa! Taustajutuissa mainitut muut hankkeet ovat sen sijaan oikeassa kustannusluokassa, siis noin 5% nousu vuoteen, kun huomataan että niissä alkuperäisen kustannusarvion ja toteutuneen välillä on useita vuosia yhden sijasta. Poislukien keskustatunneli tietenkin.



Raide-yvan hinta-arvio lansimetron hinnasta oli 452 M vuoden 2004 kustannustasossa, ei vuoden 2006 kustannustasossa. Kustannusarvio on nyt ilmeisesti 530 M eli kustannusarvio noussut kolmessa vuodessa 17 % eli 6 % vuodessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raide-yvan hinta-arvio lansimetron hinnasta oli 452 M vuoden 2004 kustannustasossa...


RaideYVA:n hinta on vuonna 2001 laskettu rakentamiskustannusarvio joka oli korotettu rakennuskustannusideksillä RaideYVAan. Nyt hankkeen hinta on laskettu uudelleen kevättalvella tehtyjen suunnitelmien perusteella.

Koska nyt on suunniteltu kalliimpi metro kuin edellisellä kerralla, tästä on tullut nousua. Toinen osa noususta on rakennuskustannusten nousua. Keväällä laskettu ja toistaiseksi julkistamaton hinta on mitä ilmeisemmin laskettu hinnoittelulla, jossa ei ole tämän hetken korkeasuhdannelisää, jonka suuruudeksi on julkisuudessa esitetty noin 40 % suhteessa lakselmiin, joita on tehty ennen kevään tarjouskierroksia.

Se mistä HS:ssa nyt puhutaan on ymmärtääkseni jonkinlainen tavoite, johon pyritään miettimällä, mistä metrosuunnitelmaa riisutaan kustannusten karsimiseksi. Mutta millä hintatasolla kustannuslaskentaa sitten tehdään, ei meille ole selvitetty. Jos suhdanne-ero on 40 %, on aika ratkaisevaa se, käytetäänkö nyt vallitsevaa hintatasoa vai ehkä vuoden takaista ajatellen, että urakkakilpailu tapahtuisi sen jälkeen kun tämänhetkinen suhdannepiikki on ohi.

Että kyllä tässä sopassa hämmennettävä vielä riittää ja veikkaukseni on edelleen, että tekeillä olevan hankesuunnitelman todelliseksi hinnaksi tulee noin miljardi sitten kun ollaan sitovissa tarjouksissa asti. Jotain nimittäin voi historiastakin oppia.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Espoon päättäjät haluavat HS:n verkkojulkaisun mukaan rakennuttaa Länsimetron niin pian kuin mahdollista.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joka tapauksessa Espoon päättäjät haluavat HS:n verkkojulkaisun mukaan rakennuttaa Länsimetron niin pian kuin mahdollista.


Miten onkaan sattunut niin, että HS on kysynyt vain vannoutuneilta metron kannattajilta ja yleistää heidän mielipiteensä kaikkiin Espoon päättäjiin.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Raide-yvan hinta-arvio lansimetron hinnasta oli 452 M€ vuoden 2004 kustannustasossa, ei vuoden 2006 kustannustasossa. Kustannusarvio on nyt ilmeisesti 530 M€ eli kustannusarvio noussut kolmessa vuodessa 17 % eli 6 % vuodessa.


Okei, siis takaisin työpöydän ääreen. Edellinen oli hiukan hätäinen. Mutta lähtökohtana:
Länsimetro: alkuperäinen (2004) 450, nyt 530, erotus ainakin 80 eli yli 20%
Keskustatunneli: alkup. (??)270–330, nyt 480–550, erotus 110-220 eli yli 100%
Vuosaari: alkup. (2002) 260, nyt 390, erotus n.130 eli 50&
Musiikkitalo: alkup. (??) 94, nyt 106, erotus n.12 eli 15% 
Hakamäentie: alkup. (??) 90, nyt 100, erotus n.10 eli 10%

Keskustatunneli tipahtaa heti pois anomaliana, jonka jälkeen nähdään että Länsimetron kustannusarvion nousu on selvästi yläpäässä listaa, samaa luokkaa kuin Vuosaari. Nyt tietenkin pitäisi selvittää mikä on nostanut nimen omaan Vuosaaren kustannuksia. Ja sitten muistaa kuten Antero edellä jo totesikin että Länsimetron kohdalla on kyse vasta arviosta joka voi hyvinkin aliarvioida urakkatarjousten tasoa, Vuosaaren kohdalla on kyse toteutuneista kustannuksista. Ja sitten pitäisi kaivaa edellämainittujen hankkeiden paperit ja katsoa ainakin nuo lehdessä maininnatta jätetyt vuodet. Ja niin edelleen... Siinä toinen hyvä syy jättää lehti tilaamatta: jos haluat oikeasti ymmärtää jotain lehden jostain jutusta, joudut joka tapauksessa itse kaivamaan kaiken lähdemateriaalin ja selvittäämään asian itse, lehti harvemmin edes antaa mitään lähdeviitteitä. Miksi siis maksaa työstä jonka toimittaja jättää tekemättä ja jonka joudut kuitenkin tekemään itse. Nykyään luen vain aikakauslehtiä ja erikoislehtiä. Joka tapauksessa jää ilmeinen epäilys että yleinen kustannustason nousu rakennusalalla ei riitä selittäämään edes tätä ensimmäistä kustannusten tarkistusta ylöspäin. Tavallaan Louko tunnustaa tämän sanomalla: "Ensimmäiset kustannusarviot perustuvat karvalakkimalliseen metroon." Siis suomeksi yvaan kustannuksia arvioitiin alaspäin. Itse paperista ei muistaaksen ilmennyt että kyse olisi mistään "karvalakkimetrosta" vaan aivan tavallisesta. Huvittavaa sinällään että ei olekaan itsestäänselvää että metro olisi "laadukas ja viihtyisä" vaan kyse on Espoon valtuuston erityisvaatimuksista.

----------


## Kani

> Siinä toinen hyvä syy jättää lehti tilaamatta: jos haluat oikeasti ymmärtää jotain lehden jostain jutusta, joudut joka tapauksessa itse kaivamaan kaiken lähdemateriaalin ja selvittäämään asian itse, lehti harvemmin edes antaa mitään lähdeviitteitä. Miksi siis maksaa työstä jonka toimittaja jättää tekemättä ja jonka joudut kuitenkin tekemään itse.


Toimittajien enemmistön asenne joukkoliikenneasioihin on valitettavasti tämä. Helppoja, esimerkiksi HKL:n ja muiden asioista vastaavien vallitsevia oloja tukevia tietoja omaksutaan sellaisenaan, ja niitä sitten jumputetaan jutusta toiseen tutkimatta, voisivatko asiat olla oikeasti toisin. Joka lehti kertoo, kuinka "Helsingin joukkoliikenne on Euroopan parasta", mutta missään ei kysytä, miksi sen matkustajamäärät todellisuudessa laskevat koko ajan. Joka lehti jankuttaa, kuinka länsimetro on investointi joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuuden kasvattamiseksi, vaikka YVA-selvitys täysin osoittaa, ettei länsimetro vaikuta siihen mitään, vaan pikemminkin voi lisätä autoilua.

Hesarin jutussa metron hinnannousua tosiaan lakaistaan maton alle alleviivaamalla, kuinka "kaikki hankkeet" tulevat alkuperäistä kalliimmiksi. Lehden intresseihin tämä sopii hyvin: vaieta siitä, että pääkaupunkiseudun turhan metropolikuplan paisuttaminen tulee kaikille erittäin kalliiksi.




> Siis suomeksi yvaan kustannuksia arvioitiin alaspäin. Itse paperista ei muistaaksen ilmennyt että kyse olisi mistään "karvalakkimetrosta" vaan aivan tavallisesta.


Tähänkään, selvään skuuppiin ei toimittaja tartu, vaan Louon sanoma on sivulauseena jutun lopussa. Louon sanoma tarkoittaa sitä, että Espoon valtuusto on tehnyt päätöksen metrosuunnittelun aloittamisesta väärien hintatietojen perusteella. Asiallisesti ottaen, ja hankkeen hintaluokan huomioiden tämä ei ole vähempää kuin skandaali, mutta uutiseksi se ei lammasmediallemme kelpaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tavallaan Louko tunnustaa tämän sanomalla: "Ensimmäiset kustannusarviot perustuvat karvalakkimalliseen metroon." Siis suomeksi yvaan kustannuksia arvioitiin alaspäin.


Todettakoon nyt kaiken varalta, luin jutun vielä kerran ja tosiasiassa jutusta ei selviä tämän lausahduksen asiayhteyttä, elikkä sitä mistä suunnitelmasta Louko puhuu: yva:sta vaiko tästä uudesta kalliimmasta. Että kumpi oikein oli karvalakkimalli? Mutta jos yva oli se halpismalli, niin silloin muun lisäksi käy aika vaikeaksi mitenkään oikeuttaa yva:ssa ollutta metron "palvelulisää". Toisessa tapauksessa taas nyt annettu kustannusarvio on todellakin reippaasti alakanttiin.

Ylipäätään tuossa lehtijutussa annetaan ymmärtää kaikenlaista mutta ei kerrota oikeastaan yhtään mitään. Asiasisältö tyhjenee ilmoitettuun hinnannousuun joka annetaan vailla mielekästä asiayhteyttä. Eli ihan ammattitaitoista propagandaa.

----------


## late-

> Todettakoon nyt kaiken varalta, luin jutun vielä kerran ja tosiasiassa jutusta ei selviä tämän lausahduksen asiayhteyttä, elikkä sitä mistä suunnitelmasta Louko puhuu: yva:sta vaiko tästä uudesta kalliimmasta.


Eivätkös nämä ole sama suunnitelma? Loukohan sanoo, että uusi hinta tulee jo pelkästä rakentamisen kustannustason noususta. Varustelun parantamisen hintalappu tulee sitten erikseen.

Ehkä on helpompaa odottaa lisätietoja vuoden loppuun. Menee jo aika lailla kremlologian puolelle tämä Hesarin tulkitseminen  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eivätkös nämä ole sama suunnitelma? Loukohan sanoo, että uusi hinta tulee jo pelkästä rakentamisen kustannustason noususta. Varustelun parantamisen hintalappu tulee sitten erikseen.


Onhan se ikävä asia että kaiken rakentamisen kustannukset nousevat. Se tarkoittaa myös sitä, että jos metron sijaan olisi päädytty esim pikaraitiotiehen, niin senkin rakennuskustannukset olisivat nousseet samassa suhteessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä asiassa on nyt kaksi asiaa todella herttaisen sekaisin.

Yleinen rakennuskustannusten nousu nostaa toki kaikkien rakennustöiden hintaa. Kuitenkin sellaiset työt, joissa on vähän kilpailua, nousevat enemmän kuin muut. Raitiotien rakentaminen ei nouse yhtä paljon kuin metron, koska siinä on vähemmän erikoistunutta työtä.

Toinen asia on se, että Länsimetrolle ei ole julkaistu ajantasaista, nyt tehtyihin kunnianhimoisempiin suunnitelmiin perustuvaa kustannuslaskentaa. 
Nyt HS:ssä esille tulleet luvut eivät perustu siihen, että nyt tehdyille suunnitelmille olisi laskettu kustannukset. Kun tehdään enemmän sisäänkäyntejä, turvallisemmat tunnelit ym. järjestelyjä, niin silloin on enemmän tehtävää, ja kustannukset nousevat riippumatta hintatason muutoksista.

Joka tapauksessa on selvää, että TramWest - tyyppinen pikaraitioverkko tuottaisi olennaisesti Länsimetroa paremman ja laadukkaamman joukkoliikennejärjestelmän pienemmin kustannuksin. Samoin nk. kombivaihtoehto olisi Länsimetroa parempi ja halvempi.

Toivottavasti kustannustason nousu johtaa siihen, että Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennejärjestelmän vaihtoehdot avataan uudelleen. 

Ketä se hyödyttäisi, jos esim. metro Kivenlahteen asti maksaisi yhteensä 1 - 1,2 miljardia euroa ja valmistuisi ehkä 2030?

----------


## petteri

> Joka tapauksessa on selvää, että TramWest - tyyppinen pikaraitioverkko tuottaisi olennaisesti Länsimetroa paremman ja laadukkaamman joukkoliikennejärjestelmän pienemmin kustannuksin. Samoin nk. kombivaihtoehto olisi Länsimetroa parempi ja halvempi.
> 
> Toivottavasti kustannustason nousu johtaa siihen, että Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennejärjestelmän vaihtoehdot avataan uudelleen.



Minusta kombivaihtoehdon ja Tramwestin "yhdistelmä" olisi paras ratkaisu. Mutta en silti toivo koko länsimetrohankkeen kaatumista, vaan sen kalustoratkaisujen ja joustavuuden kehittämistä. Jos vaihtoehtoina nykysuunnitelman mukainen länsimetro tai ei mitään, niin valitsen ehdottamasti länsimetron.

Yhdistelmäratkaisussa rakennettaisiin tunneli/eristetty rata Tapiolaan/Matinkylään saakka, jossa vähän asemia ja ratikoille muutama ulospääsy maanpinnalle ja jaeltaisiin tunnelista pistoraidetyyppisesti ratikat maanpinnalle lähelle asukkaita. Keskustassa raideliikenne toimisi ihan kuin nykyinen metrokin käyttäen nykyisiä metroasemia.

Raide-YVAn kombivaihtoehdossahan ei ollut paljon ideaa ja Tramwestin ongelma oli huono integroituminen nykyiseen infraan ja vähän puolivillainen tapa hoitaa runkoliikenneyhteys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yleinen rakennuskustannusten nousu nostaa toki kaikkien rakennustöiden hintaa. Kuitenkin sellaiset työt, joissa on vähän kilpailua, nousevat enemmän kuin muut. Raitiotien rakentaminen ei nouse yhtä paljon kuin metron, koska siinä on vähemmän erikoistunutta työtä.


Onko näin? Ymmärtääkseni raitiotien rakentamisen tietotaitoa löytyy vain  Helsingin kaupungilla. Kun on seurannut Helsingin raitioteiden viimeimsimpiä rakentamisvaiheita, niin en ole lainkaan vakuuttunut, että jos potkaistaisiin liikkeelle laaja raitiotienrakennusprojekti kokoluokkaa TramWest, että kustannukset tai rakennusaikataulu pysyisivät kurissa yhtään paremmin kuin metron kohdalla, vaan epäilen päinvastaista.  Metrolla on kuitenkin paljon yhteistä rautatierakentamisen kanssa, alalla jolla kilpailee Suomessa monta toimijaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärtääkseni raitiotien rakentamisen tietotaitoa löytyy vain  Helsingin kaupungilla.


HKL ostaa radanrakennusta tarjouskilpailun kautta myös ulkopuolisilta, ainakin VR:n Vuorenpeikoilta ja Saksasta. Tramwestin kokoluokan hanke voitaisiin kilpailuttaa monina osahankkeina ja rakentaa hyvinkin nopeasti ja aidosti kilpailutetusti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HKL ostaa radanrakennusta tarjouskilpailun kautta myös ulkopuolisilta, ainakin VR:n Vuorenpeikoilta ja Saksasta. Tramwestin kokoluokan hanke voitaisiin kilpailuttaa monina osahankkeina ja rakentaa hyvinkin nopeasti ja aidosti kilpailutetusti.


Jos haluttaisiin säästää eniten, oilsi jokin "avaimet käteen" ratkaisu ehkä edullisin, mutta silloin ollaan naimisissa toimittajien tarjoamien ratkaisujen kanssa, ja johtaisi mahdollisesti kokonaan erilliseen järjestelmään.

Rakensi millaisen radan tahansa, niin en usko että rakennusalan ylikuumenemisen vuoksi saadaan mitään tingittyä. Jos rahaa ei kertakaikkiaan ole riittävästi, niin täytyy tinkiä aluksi linjapituudesta. Jos jätetän kokonaan rakentamatta, niin täyty muistaa että työvoimapula-tilanteessa myös bussiliikenteen kustannukset nousevat koko ajan, tai palvelutaso laskee alle siedettävän tason, jollaisesta on jo merkkejä havaittavissa pk-seudulla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos haluttaisiin säästää eniten, oilsi jokin "avaimet käteen" ratkaisu ehkä edullisin, mutta silloin ollaan naimisissa toimittajien tarjoamien ratkaisujen kanssa, ja johtaisi mahdollisesti kokonaan erilliseen järjestelmään.


Jep, tuollainen voisi olla houkuttelevaa esim. Laajasalon kanssa. Toisaalta, jos meillä on täällä siinä vaiheessa toimiva vaunutyyppi, niin sitten tuossa on taas huonotkin puolensa, kun ei voidakaan käyttää olemassaolevaa hyvää vaunua, vaan joudutaan ottamaan uusi vaunu "avaimet käteen" -firmalta.

Mutta miksei Länsimetrolle sopisi "avaimet käteen" aika hyvinkin, sinnehän joka tapauksessa tarvitaan uutta kalustoa ja yhteensopiva metrokalusto taitaa olla jopa Helsingin "erikoisoloissa" helpompi juttu toimittajille kuin toimiva ratikka. Eli sama firma rakentaisi radat, asemat ja junat. Huolehtiiko tämä firma sitten myös liikennöinnnistä tietyn ajan? Niin kai ainakin Tukholmassa suunnitellaan Djurgårdslinjenillä.




> Rakensi millaisen radan tahansa, niin en usko että rakennusalan ylikuumenemisen vuoksi saadaan mitään tingittyä. Jos rahaa ei kertakaikkiaan ole riittävästi, niin täytyy tinkiä aluksi linjapituudesta.


Jos ei ole rahaa, niin odotetaan sitten huonompia suhdanteita ja halvempaa hintaa. 




> Jos jätetän kokonaan rakentamatta, niin täyty muistaa että työvoimapula-tilanteessa myös bussiliikenteen kustannukset nousevat koko ajan, tai palvelutaso laskee alle siedettävän tason, jollaisesta on jo merkkejä havaittavissa pk-seudulla.


Onhan se niinkin. Ja kun esim. Etelä-Espoossa kyllä voitais odottaa niitä suhdannevaihteluita, niin vaikkapa Laajasalon kanssa se ei käy: ratikan todellinen hyöty ja maan arvonnousu (ja sitä kautta puoli-ilmainen ratikka) saadaan vain, jos ratikka tulee asukkaiden kanssa yhtä aikaa. Eli siinä pitäisi sitten viivyttää koko Kruunuvuorenranta-projektia, mikä ei ehkä ole ihan realistista vain ratikan takia.

----------


## petteri

Minä olen aika pitkälti valtiovarainministeriön linjoilla isoissa tie- ja ratahankkeissa.

Kun isojen julkisten hankkeiden tarjouksissa alkaa olla tolkuttomasti "ilmaa" ja yleinen suhdanneilmasto on tulikuuma, kannattaa valtion ja kuntien kylmästi painaa jarrua ja odottaa, että suhdanne vähän viilenee ja käynnistää toteutukset sitten kun yritykset taas tekevät järkeviä tarjouksia. Suunnittelua pitää kyllä jatkaa, jotta hankkeet saadaan toteutusvalmiiksi.

Ongelmanahan tuossa on, että laskukaudella on yleensä vähemmän rahaa käytettävissä erilaisiin hankkeisiin. Hankkeiden rahat pitäisikin saada jotenkin "varastoon" odottamaan rakennusalan suhdanteen hiipumista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta miksei Länsimetrolle sopisi "avaimet käteen" aika hyvinkin, sinnehän joka tapauksessa tarvitaan uutta kalustoa ja yhteensopiva metrokalusto taitaa olla jopa Helsingin "erikoisoloissa" helpompi juttu toimittajille kuin toimiva ratikka. Eli sama firma rakentaisi radat, asemat ja junat. Huolehtiiko tämä firma sitten myös liikennöinnnistä tietyn ajan? Niin kai ainakin Tukholmassa suunnitellaan Djurgårdslinjenillä.


Jos länsmetron pääteasema Helsingissä olisi Kamppi, niin onnistuisi toki.




> Jos ei ole rahaa, niin odotetaan sitten huonompia suhdanteita ja halvempaa hintaa.


Entä jos ne huonot suhdanteet eivät tule? Lisääntyvä henkilöautoilu on mm se sivutuote joka seuraa tämäntyyppisistä suhdanteista joissa nyt elämme, eikä ole tiedossa että huononisivat. Farkkumondeo ei tarvitse palkattua kuskia. 




> Onhan se niinkin. Ja kun esim. Etelä-Espoossa kyllä voitais odottaa niitä suhdannevaihteluita, niin vaikkapa Laajasalon kanssa se ei käy: ratikan todellinen hyöty ja maan arvonnousu (ja sitä kautta puoli-ilmainen ratikka) saadaan vain, jos ratikka tulee asukkaiden kanssa yhtä aikaa. Eli siinä pitäisi sitten viivyttää koko Kruunuvuorenranta-projektia, mikä ei ehkä ole ihan realistista vain ratikan takia.


Kruunuvuori voisi merenrantakohteena sinänsä odottaa, koska se tyydyttäisi vain varakkaiampien asumistarpeita. Sipoon rakentaminen menisi mielestäni sekä Kruunuvuoren että länsimetron Tapiolan länsipuolisen osan ohi. Tapiola + Otaniemi tarvitsee mielestäni metron ennen muita kaupunginosia Espoossa runsaiden työpaikkojensa ja TKK:n vuoksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Entä jos ne huonot suhdanteet eivät tule? Lisääntyvä henkilöautoilu on mm se sivutuote joka seuraa tämäntyyppisistä suhdanteista joissa nyt elämme, eikä ole tiedossa että huononisivat. Farkkumondeo ei tarvitse palkattua kuskia.



Talouden suhdannevaihtelut ovat kutakuinkin luonnonlaki. Huippusuhdanne ei yleensä kestä muutamaa vuotta pitempään, sitten suhdanne ainakin tasaantuu ja pahimmat ylilyönnit häviävät.

Minäkin olen nähnyt jo kolme huippusuhdannetta 1987-89, 1999-2000 ja nyt 2006 eteenpäin.

Vuosien 1999-2000 huippusuhdanne ei vaan ollut Suomessa kauhean dramaattinen kun lama oli ollut vasta muutama vuosi aikaisemmin.

----------


## petteri

Länsimetrossa päästäneen urakkakilpailuvaiheeseen vuonna 2009-2010. Eiköhän silloin ole kuumin huippusuhdanne takana.

Tuo sillä oletuksella, että rakentaminen olisi tarkoitus aloittaa 2010-2012.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Talouden suhdannevaihtelut ovat kutakuinkin luonnonlaki. Huippusuhdanne ei yleensä kestä muutamaa vuotta pitempään, sitten suhdanne ainakin tasaantuu ja pahimmat ylilyönnit häviävät.
> 
> Minäkin olen nähnyt jo kolme huippusuhdannetta 1987-89, 1999-2000 ja nyt 2006 eteenpäin.
> 
> Vuosien 1999-2000 huippusuhdanne ei vaan ollut Suomessa kauhean dramaattinen kun lama oli ollut vasta muutama vuosi aikaisemmin.



Minun näkemykseni mukaan sama korkeasuhdanne, joka alkoi 1995 paikkeilla (kun Suomi liittyi EU:n jäseneksi) on yhä menossa. Se lähenee loppuaan, tai sitten se jatkuu.

Aikaisemmat elinaikani laskusuhdanteet osuivat 1960-luvun puoleenväliin (mm 30% devalvaatio), 1970-luvun puoleenväliin (johtuen öljykriisistä ja UKK:n liiasta asemasta) ja siihen suureen lamaan (1990-95). 

Nykyinen huippusuhdanne on johtanut työvoimapulaan Ruuhka-Suomessa ja se heijastuu kaikkien kustannusten kohoamisena. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Toki 2001-2002 kasvun hidastuminen oli Suomessa lievä suureen lamaan (1991-1994) verrattuna. Mutta se silti näkyi taloudessa. Suomessa kyllä aika lievänä.

Olet ihan oikeassa, että Suomen talous on ollut vuodesta 1994 asti kasvussa, mutta tuo ei ole minusta ihan aito noususuhdanne. Lamassa Suomen talous meni niin keinotekoisen alas, että Suomen pitkässä kasvukaudessa on aika paljon laman kuminauhaefektiä. 

Eikä huippusuhdanteen väistäminen julkisissa investoinneissa tarkoita investointien laittamista jäihin vuosikausiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos rahaa ei kertakaikkiaan ole riittävästi, niin täytyy tinkiä aluksi linjapituudesta.


Miksi ei voi luopua tarpeettomista kalliista ratkaisuista ja tehdä asian halvemmalla ja jopa silti paremmin?

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Metron kustannusten nousu on normaalia mutta oikeampi haarukka on enemmänkin 5-10%. Länsimetroa voidaan tehdä myös säästöbudjetilla, mikä tosin ei saa vaikuttaa rakennusaikatauluun. Mutta Espoolaisten vaatimat marmorilattiat ja kristallivalaisimet voi ihan hyvin jättää pois.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metron kustannusten nousu on normaalia mutta oikeampi haarukka on enemmänkin 5-10%. Länsimetroa voidaan tehdä myös säästöbudjetilla, mikä tosin ei saa vaikuttaa rakennusaikatauluun. Mutta Espoolaisten vaatimat marmorilattiat ja kristallivalaisimet voi ihan hyvin jättää pois.


Otetaanpas nyt ihan rauhallisesti. Espoo ei ole Moskova upeine taideteos-metroasemineen. Ei ole luksusta vaatia metroasemista hiukan viihtyisämpiä (ja turvallisemman tuntuisia) kuin nyt vaikkapa M Kontula, jota sitten suurella rahalla joudutaan 20 vuotta myöhemmin korjailemaan kunnolliseksi kun ensin piti tehdä karvalakkitasolla.

Voisipas melkein tehdä ihan äänestystopikin siitä, mikä länsimetron hinnaksi loppujen lopuksi muodostuu. 452 Me + 10% olisi vain 497 Me, eli jopa vähemmän kuin mitä Louko heitti päästään. Eiköhän 452 + 110% ole lähempänä totuutta (949 Me). Itse uskon, että lopulta kustannusarvio jää hiukan alle miljardin (siis Matinkylään asti), mutta todelliset kustannukset nousevat kyllä miljardin yli.

Todettakoon tasapuolisuuden nimissä, että eivät ne ysiratikan kustannuksetkaan ilmeisesti jää siihen 11,7 Me:hen mihin piti...

----------


## petteri

> Voisipas melkein tehdä ihan äänestystopikin siitä, mikä länsimetron hinnaksi loppujen lopuksi muodostuu. 452 Me + 10% olisi vain 497 Me, eli jopa vähemmän kuin mitä Louko heitti päästään. Eiköhän 452 + 110% ole lähempänä totuutta (949 Me). Itse uskon, että lopulta kustannusarvio jää hiukan alle miljardin (siis Matinkylään asti), mutta todelliset kustannukset nousevat kyllä miljardin yli.


Minun veikkaukseni 600 M vuoden 2007 rahassa Ruoholahti-Matinkylä osalta. Kokonaiseuromäärä projektin valmistuessa vuonna 2013 olisi siis noin 700 M.

----------


## vristo

Eilen (ma 25.9.2007) oli Länsimetro toinen yleisötilaisuus tänä syksynä Tapiolan lukiolla. 

Mielenkiintoisia asioita oli esillä ja muutamia kritiikin kohteitakin. 

Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan Tapiolan tilaisuus oli myönteisempi, kuin vastaava tilaisuus Matinkylässä viikko siitten, jossa tunnelma oli aika "hapan". Matinkylässä monet kriittiset puheenvuorot saivat runsaat aploodit runsaalta yleisöltä. Monet kritisoivat matka-aikoja, loppuvia suoria bussiyhteyksiä, Otaniemen mutkaa ja joku ylipäätään kyseenalaisti koko metron rakentamisen Espooseen. 
Eräs vanhempi rouva kuitenkin piti mielestäni hienon puheenvuoron, kun hän oli huolestunut jatkuvasti lisääntyvistä ruuhkista Länsiväylällä ja sen mahdollisesti aiheuttavista ongelmista mm. onnettomuuksista. Kiinnitin itse aivan samaan huomiota ja kun tulin em. tilaisuuteen seutulinjalla 132 Länsiväylän ja ruuhkajonot seisoivat Kehä II:sen liittymään saakka (länteen päin). Tämä vanha rouva kehui metro tuomaa mahdollisuutta käyttää nopeaa ja turvallista joukkoliikennettä jatkossa. Kertakaikkiaan hienoa kuulla, etteivät kaikki ole "mustanneet mieltään" Länsimetrosta (tai ylipäätään metrosta) ja varsinkin vanhemman väestön keskuudesta.

Tapiolassa tunnelma oli tosiaan toisenlainen ja metron tuloa tunnuttiin odotettavan, ainakin suuri osa yleisöstä. Kriittiset puheenvuorot koskivat lähinnä Niittykummun metroaseman jättämistä aluksi vain asemavaraukseksi, Olarin jääminen metroradasta sivuun ja lisäksi oltiin huolissaan Lehtisaari-Koivusaari-Meilahti-suunnan joukkoliikenteestä jatkossa sekä Tapiolan liityntäaseman toimivuudesta. Joku oli perin harmissaan Haukilahden vaihdolliseksi muuttuvasta joukkoliikenneyhteydestä ja totesi lopuksi, että: "Minä ostan sitten auton!". Yleisöä oli vähemmän paikalla kuin Matikylässä.

Muutaman mielenkiintoisen jutun poimin tilaisuudesta poimittuna:

Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtajan Matti Kokkisen mukaan Tapiolan metroaseman yhteyteen tulevat kääntöraiteet suunnitellaan ja rakennetaan niin, että metrolinjan haaroittaminen Tapiolasta on joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa mahdollista. 

Lisäksi joku yleisöstä kysyi metrovarikoista ja että riittääkö Roihupellon nykyinen varikko? Vastaus oli, että Matinkylään tulevat hieman normaalia pidemmät kääntöraiteet, joissa voidaan säilyttää ja siivota joitakin metrojunia. Mutta Länsimetron ulottuessa joskus lopulliseen päätepisteeseensä tarvitaan toinen metrovarikko Kivenlahteen. Tämä on tietysti melkoisen luonnollistakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eräs vanhempi rouva kuitenkin piti mielestäni hienon puheenvuoron, kun hän oli huolestunut jatkuvasti lisääntyvistä ruuhkista Länsiväylällä ja sen mahdollisesti aiheuttavista ongelmista mm. onnettomuuksista.


Kukaan ei ollut kertonut rouvalle, että Länsiväylän henkilöautoliikenne lisääntyy eikä vähene jos metro rakennetaan.

Tämä oli kai typerää jankuttamista ja vanhan toistamista? Mutta sitä ei ole väittää virheellisesti, että autoilu vähenisi? Korjasiko kukaan tilaisuudessa rouvan väärää käsitystä? Eikö se olisi ollut vastuullisten virkamiesten velvollisuus?

Muuten ei ole yllätys, että Matinkylässä maristaan ja Tapiolassa ollaan tyytyväisiä. Matinkyläläisille matka pitenee, Tapiolalaisille pysyy suunnilleen ennallaan tai lyhenee. Matinkylän tilaisuudessa olivat paikalla luultavasti myös muutkin läntisen alueen asukkaat, joiden joukkoliikenne myös huononee.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Kukaan ei ollut kertonut rouvalle, että Länsiväylän henkilöautoliikenne lisääntyy eikä vähene jos metro rakennetaan... Mutta sitä ei ole väittää virheellisesti, että autoilu vähenisi? Korjasiko kukaan tilaisuudessa rouvan väärää käsitystä? Eikö se olisi ollut vastuullisten virkamiesten velvollisuus?


Kukaan ei väittänyt, että autoilu pääkaupunkiseudulla vähenisi tulevaisuudessa. Tulevaisuuden autoilua rajoittavina tekijöinä mainitiin mm. öljyn nouseva hinta ja muut ilmastomuutokseen liittyvät asiat. Joku yleisöstä piti tosin varmana, että Helsinki ottaa tietullit tms. käyttöön metron tulon myötä. 

Mutta metron tavoite on siis lopettaa suorat bussilinjat ja ohjata ("pakottaa", sanoisi varmaan joku  :Wink: ) niiden matkustajat käyttämään raideliikennettä eli metroa. Mutta katsotaan vaikkapa 30 vuoden kuluttua (kun länsimetrokin on toiminut jo parinkymmetä vuotta), kuinka kävikään kaikille kriittisille ennusteille. Minä olen ihan optimistinen ja veikkanpa, että Espoon rakennekin on hieman muuttunut. Lieneekö enää olemassakaan koko Espoota (kaupunkina siis)...

----------


## vristo

Ok, kaikki tietänevät Länsimetroa puolustavan kantani. Pari sanasta siitä vielä.

Toiset (ja monet noissa länsimetron tilaisuuksissakin olleet) puolustavat nykyisiä suoria bussiyhteyksiä, joita ovat nimenomaan eteläisen Espoon seutulinjat. Taitaa jokunen mennä Leppävaaraan tai Turuntien varteenkin; esim. linjat 106, 109, 110 ja 154/156. Metron myötä Espoon sisäiset linjat pysyvät melkoisen nykyisellään tai järjestellään uudelleen hieman (esim. e12 ja e14 sekä e42 ja uusi linja e46). 

Nykyiset Kamppiin jatkuvat seutulinjat ovat mielestäni melkoisen häiriöalttiita ja nykyisen bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksen myötä tehokkaiksi ja tiukiksi muuttuneet autokierrot sekä osaltaan myös kuljettajien ajosarjat tekevät niistä melkoisen haavoittuvia ja pienikin (tai suurempi) liikennehäiriö sekoittaa helposti koko liikenteen. Metron myötä nykyiset pitkät seutulinjat muuttuvat  luotettavimmiksi liityntälinjoiksi ja siten myös bussiliikenteen laatu mielestäni paranee. Metro itsessään onkin sitten tiuhaan kulkeva, täsmällinen ja luotettava joukkoliikenneväline. Tämä tietysti asettaa myös vaatimuksia tuolle liityntäliikenteelle, jonka vuorovälien tiheentyminen on myös osaltaan parannus Espoon joukkoliikenteelle. 

Toivottavasti vaan saavat pysäkkikyltit yms. välittömän joukkoliikenneinfran kuntoon metron tuloon mennessä Espoossa ja Kauniaisissa. Ettei esim. Kauniaisissa olevassa pysäkkikyltissä lue edelleen linja 109z, vaikka tuollaista linjaa ei ole kulkenut enää vuosikausiin.

Lauttasaaren kohdalla tilanne on omalta kohdaltani loistava, sillä metroasema tulee lähes "alakertaan". Vattuniemestä ja muilta alueilta, jotka ovat etäällä metroasemasta, joukkoliikennematkat muuttuvat suurimmaksi osaksi vaihdollisiksi. Lauttasaaren sillan kupeessa joukkoliikennetarjonta muuttuu radikaalisti ja metron myötä pitää alkaa katsoa aikataulusta, milloin on syytä mennä pysäkille. Nythän sitä ei tarvitse tehdä, kun bussiliikenne Lauttasaarentiellä on niin tiuhaa. Tilanne on mielestäni hieman vastaava, kun aikaisemmin Koskelantietä kulkeneista bussilinjoista suurin osa (h62, h64 ja h66) siirrettiin ajamaan Mäkelänkatua suoraan Tuusulantielle ja vain h65A jätettiin sinne. Sielläkin piti ruveta tutkimaan aikatauluja, kun aikaisemmin riitti vain, että meni pysäkille. Lauttasaaren sillan kohdalla ratkaisu on mielestäni h21V jatkaminen suorana bussiyhteytenä Helsingin keskustaan. Nykyinen reitti on kuitenkin aivan liian häiriöaltis ja ruuhkautuva ja niinpä se tulisi ajaa linjana h21 Lauttasaaren ja Ruoholahden metroasemien kautta Bulevardia pitkin Erottajalle. 
Tai mikä vielä parempi; raitiolinjana Bulevardin suunnalta (esim. h6 jatko tms.) Lauttasaareen (em. metroasemien kautta). 

Mutta se onkin sitten jo aivan toinen juttu.

----------


## SD202

Olin itsekin paikalla tuolla Tapiolan lukiolla järjestetyssä länsimetron yleisötilaisuudessa. Eniten kiinnitin huomiota siihen, että länsimetroa olisi ilmeisesti tarkoitus ajaa uusilla junilla. Mikäli ymmärsin Kokkista oikein, niin M100 -sarjan junia ei nähtäisi Espoon puolella. Jos rakentaminen toteutuu aikataulussaan, niin Matinkylään pääsisi metrolla loppuvuodesta 2012. Tuolloin uusimmat M100 -sarjan vaunut ovat 28 -vuotiaita ja vieläpä käyneet läpi rempan muutamaa vuotta aikaisemmin. Tuntuisi oudolta keksiä M100 -sarjan junille oma, ainoastaan Helsingin puolella tapahtuva vaunukierto vai ei kai tuon ikäinen, moitteettomasti toimiva kalusto ole kypsää poistettavaksi?

----------


## Anttid

> Muuten ei ole yllätys, että Matinkylässä maristaan ja Tapiolassa ollaan tyytyväisiä. Matinkyläläisille matka pitenee, Tapiolalaisille pysyy suunnilleen ennallaan tai lyhenee. Matinkylän tilaisuudessa olivat paikalla luultavasti myös muutkin läntisen alueen asukkaat, joiden joukkoliikenne myös huononee.


Niin, Matinkylässä paikalla oli minun lisäkseni varmasti muitakin olarilaisia, joille metroa on kyllä tosi vaikea perustella joukkoliikenneyhteyksien paranemisena Helsinkiin, kun nykyään pääsee suoralla bussilla. Varsinkin kun vielä uhkailtiin Munkkiniemen kautta Meilahteen kulkevien linjojen 195 ja 505 lopettamisella Länsiväylän linjojen lisäksi. No, näitä suoria "sairaalyhteyksiä" luvattiin miettiä vielä uudestaan. Olarin alueella on kuitenkin paljon väkeä, eikä 121 ja 122 suinkaan tyhjinä kulje, vaikka autoilijoita on paljon.


-antti

----------


## vristo

> Olin itsekin paikalla tuolla Tapiolan lukiolla järjestetyssä länsimetron yleisötilaisuudessa. Eniten kiinnitin huomiota siihen, että länsimetroa olisi ilmeisesti tarkoitus ajaa uusilla junilla. Mikäli ymmärsin Kokkista oikein, niin M100 -sarjan junia ei nähtäisi Espoon puolella. Jos rakentaminen toteutuu aikataulussaan, niin Matinkylään pääsisi metrolla loppuvuodesta 2012. Tuolloin uusimmat M100 -sarjan vaunut ovat 28 -vuotiaita ja vieläpä käyneet läpi rempan muutamaa vuotta aikaisemmin. Tuntuisi oudolta keksiä M100 -sarjan junille oma, ainoastaan Helsingin puolella tapahtuva vaunukierto vai ei kai tuon ikäinen, moitteettomasti toimiva kalusto ole kypsää poistettavaksi?


Voisihan olla mahdollista, että M100-junat ajaisivat vain linjalla Lauttasaari-Vuosaari ja M200- sekä M300-junat sitten linjalla Matinkylä-Mellunmäki-(Sipoo). 

Tässä voisi olla yksi logiikka: laituriovet. Olen ymmärtänyt Espoon haluavan sellaiset asemilleen. Ja kun hankittava uusi kalusto (M300-junat) on ilmeisesti pääpiirteissään M200-junien kaltaisia ulkoisilta puitteiltaan, mm. ovien paikat ja toiminta samat, olisi näiden uudenpien junasarjojen toiminta Espoon puolella mutkatonta. M100-junat ovat jäämässä pois käytöstä vasta vuosina 2022-2027, joten on niillä ajovuosia vielä jäljellä, mutta jos/kun Helsingin puolen "vanhoille" asemille päivitetään laituriovet, pitää niissä ottaa huomioon eri junasukupolvien erityyppiset ja hieman eri paikoisssa sijaitsevat ovet. Tekemällä riittävän leveät laituriovet tästä asiasta ei tietysti ole ongelmaa. Mutta jos Espoon puolen kaikki laituriovet olisi standardoitu M200- ja M300-junille, voisi se olla ainakin aluksi kustannuksia säästävä tekijä. 

Noita junia (M200 ja M300) tullee olemaan jopa 52 vaunuparia, joten kyllä ne riittävät tuohon liikenteesseen. M100-junia puolestaan on 42 vaunuparia (miinus 3 nokkajunan poistuvaa vaunuparia) ja yksinomaa nillähän ajettiin aluksi (Ruoholahti)-Kamppi-Mellunmäki-linjaa, joten siten varmasi soveltuisivat vain linjan Lauttasaari-Vuosaari liikennöintiin, jossa näin päätetään liikennöidä. Toki minun toivomus olisi, että ainakin ruuhka-aikaan voitaisiin Lauttasaareen päättyvää linjaa ajaa aina Tapiolaan saakka. Mutta tällainen järjestely vaatisi sen, että mahdollisten laituriovien pitäisi olla alusta saakka kaikille junille soveltuvia myöskin Espoon puolella.

Tämähän on toki sitten vain minun spekulointiani.

----------


## vristo

> Olarin alueella on kuitenkin paljon väkeä, eikä 121 ja 122 suinkaan tyhjinä kulje, vaikka autoilijoita on paljon


Eivät kulje tyhjänä tosiaankaan ja Olarin jääminen sivuun metroradasta onkin sääli. Itse kutenkin järjestäisin Olarin syöttöliikenteen niin, että olisi mahdolisuus mennä bussilla joko Matinkylän, Jousenpuiston (Niittymaa) tai jopa Tapiolan metroasemalle. 

Linja 501 Tapiolasta Lauttasaaren (Vattuniemi) oli jäämässä liikenteeseen metronkin myötä, mikä onkin varsin kohtuullista niitä kohtaan, jotka käyttävät sitä esim. työmatkaliikenteeseen. Linjaa 505:han sekä muita yhteyksiä Meilahden suuntaanhan luvattiin toisaan tutkia vielä. 

Metroliikenteen alkuun Espoossa on vielä aikaa ja varmasti sen aikainen bussilinjasto kehittynee vielä.

----------


## late-

Useiden muiden tavoin olin paikalla Tapiolan yleisötilaisuudessa. Saavuin tosin paikalle kymmenisen minuuttia myöhässä.

Kokkisen Matti kunnostautui jälleen tuttuun yleisötilaisuustyyliinsä puhumalla paljon ja sanomalla vähän. Matillahan on poikkeuksellinen kyky vastata yleisön kysymyksiin sujuvasti vitseillä ja piikeillä asian vierestä.

Minua eniten kiinnostavat kysymykset kohdistuivat Tapiolan liityntäterminaalin pitkiin maanalaisiin kävelyihin ja Tapiolan ja Meilahden välisten yhteyksien häviämiseen.

Yleisöstä eräs tämän foorumin jäsen kysyi miksi kävelymatkat Tapiolassa eivät vastaa esimerkiksi Herttoniemen ja Itäkeskuksen melko optimaalisia eritasoratkaisuja. Kokkinen vastasi melko tarkkaan, että pakkohan Tapiolan on olla tehokas, kun on näin valtavasti rullaportaitakin eli asian vierestä. Faktahan on, että Tapiolan terminaalin välitasolle on onnistuttu keksimään poikkeuksellisen pitkät kävelymatkat, jotta kiinteistöjen nykyisiä parkkihalleja (jatkossa luultavasti liiketiloja) ei tarvitse vaivautua muuttamaan yhtään. Kaupan päälle välitasolta metroon vieviin rullaportaisiin on tehty yksi välitasanne samasta syystä. Positiivisena puolena yhteys bussien pääsääntöiseltä jättöpuolelta eli pohjoispuolelta on jokseenkin suora. Metrosta eteläpuolen bussilaitureille mentäessä sen sijaan pitää tajuta, että laituritason rullaportaista tullessa on kierrettävä pohjoislaiturille vievien rullaportaiden pohjoispuolelta päästäkseen etelään eli tehtävä komea lenkki.

Meilahden suunnan yhteyksiin vastasi YTV:n edustaja. Tämä edustaja ei ollut yhtä hauska kuin Kokkinen, mutta ei kyllä sanonut yhtään enempää. Hänen asenteensa yleisön kommentteja kohtaan vaikutti muutenkin yliolkaiselta. Hän veti puheen heti linjaan 505 ja Puolarmetsän yhteyksiin. En ole huolestunut Puolarmetsästä, vaan Tapiolasta. Tapiolaan tuodaan suuri määrä matkustajia eri liityntälinjoilla eikä ole mielekästä käyttää näitä matkustajia metrossa yhden pysäkinvälin ajan. YTV:n edustaja vetosi siihen, että Tapiolasta pääsee Otaniemeen teoriassa nopeammin metrolla kuin bussilla. Enpä usko sen lohduttavan yhden pysäkinvälin takia kahden vaihdon matkan tekeviä.

Keskustelua herätti myös Jousenpuiston asema ja sijainti. Nimeen en ota kantaa, mutta sijainti on minusta lopulta hyvä. Aiemman eteläisen sijainnin vaikutussäteestä iso osa meni hukkaan Länsiväylän estevaikutuksen takia. Lisäksi mahdollinen Niittykummun asema saadaan nyt paremmalle paikalle, joskin kyseisen aseman rakentamisesta pitäisi vielä päättää.

Metron hinnasta puhuttiin vain sen verran, että joku yleisöstä kyseli onko kaupungilla hankkeeseen varaa. Kustannusarviota siis ilmeisesti ole vielä antaa. Sen kuitenkin huomasin, että monien asemien kakkossisäänkäynneistä puhuttiin nyt "mahdollisuuksina" ja "varauksina" eli ehkä on huomattu, että ne tulevat kalliiksi. Alustavissa suunnitelmissahan sisäänkäyntejä oli vähemmän. Toivon kuitenkin, että kaikki sisäänkäynnit tehdään koska ne parantavat metron käytettävyyttä huomattavasti. Konsulttikollegani kielikuvaa lainatakseni kalliin auton mukaan on turha hankkia halpoja renkaita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minua eniten kiinnostavat kysymykset kohdistuivat Tapiolan liityntäterminaalin pitkiin maanalaisiin kävelyihin ja Tapiolan ja Meilahden välisten yhteyksien häviämiseen...


Onko missään materiaalissa esitetty yhtään mitään Raide-Jokerin ja metron liitynnästä? Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että tämän asian saa laskea sarjaan suuria lupauksia, joilla valtuusto saadaan sanomaan kyllä.




> Metron hinnasta puhuttiin vain sen verran, että joku yleisöstä kyseli onko kaupungilla hankkeeseen varaa. Kustannusarviota siis ilmeisesti ole vielä antaa. Sen kuitenkin huomasin, että monien asemien kakkossisäänkäynneistä puhuttiin nyt "mahdollisuuksina" ja "varauksina" eli ehkä on huomattu, että ne tulevat kalliiksi.


Minun valistunut arvaukseni on, että kustannusarvio on hyvinkin tiedossa, mutta sitä ei uskalleta kertoa julkisuuteen, koska se saisi aikaan mittavan metrovastaisuuden ja vaarantaisi koko hankkeen etenemisen. Siksi nyt pohditaan kuumeisesti, mitä kaikkea voidaan karsia, jotta päästäisiin edes Loukon julkistamalle tavoitetasolle. Tai lähelle sitä, koska poliittisesti hyväksyttävää on julkaista hinnan nousu pieninä palasina. Silloin tuntuu siltä, että hinta on noussut vain yhden palan, ei palojen summan verran.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minun valistunut arvaukseni on, että kustannusarvio on hyvinkin tiedossa, mutta sitä ei uskalleta kertoa julkisuuteen, koska se saisi aikaan mittavan metrovastaisuuden ja vaarantaisi koko hankkeen etenemisen. Siksi nyt pohditaan kuumeisesti, mitä kaikkea voidaan karsia, jotta päästäisiin edes Loukon julkistamalle tavoitetasolle. Tai lähelle sitä, koska poliittisesti hyväksyttävää on julkaista hinnan nousu pieninä palasina. Silloin tuntuu siltä, että hinta on noussut vain yhden palan, ei palojen summan verran.


Eilen ilmestyneessä Länsiväylä lehden Puheenvuoro-palstalla on Ilkkka Niemi nimisen rakennusalan asiantuntijan kirjoitus, jossa kerrotaan miksi metron suunnittelukustannukset ovat niin päätähuimaavat. 
Syy: konsultteja homman ympärillä häärää kuin pipoo. 

Myös hankkeen aikataulutuksesta ja rahoitusmalleista esitetään kritiikkiä. 

Länsiväylän näköislehden kyseiselle sivulle pääsee tästä : http://194.188.93.116/wl_lansi/newsp...1d1e183190.pdf 

Vaikka kaikki ei olisi tarkalleen ihan niin surkeasti kuten niemi väittää, niin skarppaamisen varaa olisi Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksessa istuvilla virkamiehillä silti.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä voisi olla yksi logiikka: laituriovet. Olen ymmärtänyt Espoon haluavan sellaiset asemilleen. Ja kun hankittava uusi kalusto (M300-junat) on ilmeisesti pääpiirteissään M200-junien kaltaisia ulkoisilta puitteiltaan, mm. ovien paikat ja toiminta samat, olisi näiden uudenpien junasarjojen toiminta Espoon puolella mutkatonta. M100-junat ovat jäämässä pois käytöstä vasta vuosina 2022-2027, joten on niillä ajovuosia vielä jäljellä, mutta jos/kun Helsingin puolen "vanhoille" asemille päivitetään laituriovet, pitää niissä ottaa huomioon eri junasukupolvien erityyppiset ja hieman eri paikoisssa sijaitsevat ovet. Tekemällä riittävän leveät laituriovet tästä asiasta ei tietysti ole ongelmaa. Mutta jos Espoon puolen kaikki laituriovet olisi standardoitu M200- ja M300-junille, voisi se olla ainakin aluksi kustannuksia säästävä tekijä.


Niin, raitiotietähän ei voi laajentaa, koska se olisi epäyhteensopiva uusi järjestelmä seudulle. Kombiratkaisua ei voinut tehdä, koska se olisi ollut epäyhteensopiva uusi järjestelmä seudulle. Sen sijaan "yhteensopivan" metroradan voi jakaa hyvin epäyhteensopiviin osiin, joilla liikkuu erilaista toisiinsa yhteensopimatonta kalustoa, joilla on rajattu oma toiminta-alueensa sillä radalla.

Entisen suunnittelujohtajan mielestä Espoon asemien tulee olla lyhyitä, jotta sinne ei voi ajaa idän pitkillä junilla. Jos tätä epäyhteensopivuutta ei saada toteutetuksi, niin tehdään asemista muuten sellaisia (laituriovet), ettei siellä voi ajaa kaikella kalustolla. Ehkä se on tarpeen, jotta ei tule kiusausta kierrättää kalustoa järkevästi eli ajaa vanhoilla junilla myös Espooseen.

Jos metro muutetaan kuljettajattomaan ajoon, laituriovet tarvitaan turvallisuussyistä, ei Espoon vaatimuksesta. Mutta kaiken näkemäni jälkeen en ihmettele, vaikka "säästettäisiin" sillä, että Espoossa on erilaiset laituriovet kuin Helsingissä.

Minäkin voin ehdottaa:

Espoo voi estää vanhojen metrojunien ajon omalle puolelleen kätevästi siten, että radasta tehdään ilmajohtovirrotteinen ja 2,65 m leveälle kalustolle sopiva. Kapeampien junien kapasiteetti on pienempi mitä ex.suunnittelujohtaja tavoittelee junien lyhentämisellä. Joten voidaankin ajaa tiheämpää vuoroväliä kuin on perusteltua nykyisin metrojunin.

Tunneliin tietenkin tämä metrolinja, jotta louhinta-alalla on tarpeeksi tuloja. Mutta minäpä tarjoan vielä bonusta: Kun näillä ilmajohtovirrotteisilla 2,65 m leveillä metroilla voi ajaa myös kadulla, jokaiselle liityntäasemalle louhitaan vielä ramppi maapinnalle ja ajetaan liityntäbussilinjat samalla kalustolla. Rampit eivät tietenkään ole jatkuvassa käytössä vaan ainoastaan kaluston siirtoon aamuisin ja iltaisin. Matkustajat vaihtavat kävellen maantasosta tunneliasemalle, jotta tunneliasemista ei tule tarpeettomia ja alan teollisuus pääsee toimittamaan hissit ja liukuportaat.




> Tämähän on toki sitten vain minun spekulointiani.


Samoin  :Biggrin:  

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos metro muutetaan kuljettajattomaan ajoon, laituriovet tarvitaan turvallisuussyistä, ei Espoon vaatimuksesta. Mutta kaiken näkemäni jälkeen en ihmettele, vaikka "säästettäisiin" sillä, että Espoossa on erilaiset laituriovet kuin Helsingissä.



Kuljettamattoman ajon vuoksi ei laituriovia välttämättä tarvita. Nykyinen kuljettajan näkyvyys laiturille on sen verran huono, että automaation myötä rakennettava parempi instrumentointi vain parantaa laituriturvallisuutta vaikka kuljettajasta luovutaan.

Laituriovet ovat automaatiosta riippumaton turvallisuusvalinta. Jos laituriturvallisuus halutaan maksimoida tai ajaa asemien ohi lujaa (eli kaikki junat eivät pysähdy kaikilla asemilla), laituriovet voidaan rakentaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eilen ilmestyneessä Länsiväylä lehden Puheenvuoro-palstalla on Ilkkka Niemi nimisen rakennusalan asiantuntijan kirjoitus, jossa kerrotaan miksi metron suunnittelukustannukset ovat niin päätähuimaavat.
> 
> Syy: konsultteja homman ympärillä häärää kuin pipoo.


Minäkin sain tuon jutun luettavakseni. Ja olin aivan yllättynyt, että aiheesta julkaistaan tuollainen kommentti.

Hankkeen kokonaishinnasta ei kuitenkaan voi syyttää konsultteja. Metron rakentamisen hinta ei muodostu suunnittelutyöstä, vaan massojen määristä rakentamisessa. Konsulttien käyttö maksaa nyt kun tehdään hankesuunnitelmaa. Virkamiesvoimin se ei kuitenkaan olisi syntynyt, sillä Espoolla ja Helsingillä ei ole tarvittavaa määrää asiantuntevaa henkilöstöä palkattuna virkamiehiksi. Eikä niitä kannata palkatakaan, sillä mitä ne tekisivät kun hanke on suunniteltu.

Niemi on minusta kirjoituksessaan oikeassa, mutta eivät virheet ole konsulttien syytä. Johtavat virkamiehet päättävät, mitä he haluavat valtuustojen päättävän. Länsimetron hankesuunnitelma koostuu tietystä työmäärästä henkilötyötunteja. Mitä lyhyemmässä ajassa tuo työ halutaan saada valmiiksi, sitä enemmän tarvitaan henkilöitä - tässä tapauksessa konsultteja.

Voisi kysyä, miksi on tällainen kiire. Vastaan omalla arvauksellani: Kunnallisvaalit syksyllä 2008. Johtavat virkamiehet haluavat nykyisten valtuustojen siunaavan tämän hankkeen, jotta siitä ei tule vaalikysymystä. Nykyvaltuustojen on vaikeampi vetäytyä hyväksymästään hankkeesta, vaikka hinta tuplaantuukin. Uudet valtuustot voivat kuitata asian helpommin korjaamalla edellisen valtuuston tekemää virhettä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tunneliin tietenkin tämä metrolinja, jotta louhinta-alalla on tarpeeksi tuloja. Mutta minäpä tarjoan vielä bonusta: Kun näillä ilmajohtovirrotteisilla 2,65 m leveillä metroilla voi ajaa myös kadulla, jokaiselle liityntäasemalle louhitaan vielä ramppi maapinnalle ja ajetaan liityntäbussilinjat samalla kalustolla. Rampit eivät tietenkään ole jatkuvassa käytössä vaan ainoastaan kaluston siirtoon aamuisin ja iltaisin. Matkustajat vaihtavat kävellen maantasosta tunneliasemalle, jotta tunneliasemista ei tule tarpeettomia ja alan teollisuus pääsee toimittamaan hissit ja liukuportaat.



Tuo olisikin oikein hyvä ratkaisu, kun vain ramppeja käytettäisiin jatkuvasti.  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuljettamattoman ajon vuoksi ei laituriovia välttämättä tarvita.


Ei välttämättä tarvita muutakaan järjestelmää estämään kuljettajattoman junan ajaminen raiteille päätyneen ihmisen yli. Kyse on vain arvovalinnasta. Tehokkuuden nimissä voidaan juniin asentaa lihamylly, jotta turhat esteet kuten kanit eivät haittaa enemmistön etua päästä viivytyksittä perille.

Meillä pelastuslaitos antaa lausuntonsa ja määräyksensä siitä, mitä he vaativat kuljettajattoman metron turvallisuudelta. Aikaisemmin kuljettajattoman ajon kannattajat esittivät, että rata varustetaan lasersäteillä, jotka havaitsevat mm. raiteelle joutuneet matkustajat. Olen ymmärtänyt, että tämä on tyrmätty, ja ratkaisu on nyt ovet.

Tiedän kyllä, että Kööpenhaminassa, joka on kuljettajattoman ajon malliesimerkki Helsingille, maanpäällisillä asemilla ei ole mitään suojaa laiturin reunassa. Mutta siellä junat ovat lyhyitä ja laitureilta on näkyvyys junien tulosuuntiin. Lyhyyden vuoksi junien nopeus laiturin alkupäässä ei ole 60 km/h kuten meillä. Eikä pinta-asemalla juna aiheuta myöskään ilmavirtaa kuten tunnelissa.




> Nykyinen kuljettajan näkyvyys laiturille on sen verran huono, että automaation myötä rakennettava parempi instrumentointi vain parantaa laituriturvallisuutta vaikka kuljettajasta luovutaan.


Nykyisin kuljettaja eli ihminen näkee varsin pitkältä tunneliasemankin laiturin reunalle ja tietenkin itse raiteelle. Kulunvalvonnan muuttaminen jatkuvatoimiseksi ei millään tavoin korvaa sitä, että raiteella oleva ihminen on mahdollista havaita ohjaamosta niin etäältä, että junan saa pysähtymään ennen laiturin alkupäätä. Kulunvalvonta ei ihmisistä mitään tiedä, kuljettaja tietää, jos sellainen junassa on. Jos ei ole, tällainen mahdollisuus on estettävä, ja se onnistuu vain laituriovin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo olisikin oikein hyvä ratkaisu, kun vain ramppeja käytettäisiin jatkuvasti.


Kiitos, Petteri. Minun ei tarvinnut kirjoittaa tuota.

Nöyrimmästi,
Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Lauttasaaren kohdalla alueilta, jotka ovat etäällä metroasemasta, joukkoliikennematkat muuttuvat suurimmaksi osaksi vaihdollisiksi. 
> 
> Tai raitiolinjana Bulevardin suunnalta Lauttasaareen. Mutta se onkin sitten jo aivan toinen juttu.


On kokonaan toinen juttu, mutta kun nyt otit puheeksi, niin voidaan tässä vielä jatkaa.

Kävin eilen Lauttasaaressa ja hämmästyin näkemääni. Asemakaava on kuin Joensuusta, mutta rakennukset kuin Neuvosto-Virosta. Kadut ovat leveitä, sillä autojen pysäköinti vaatii tilaa. Ilmeisesti bussiliikennekaupunginosat Helsingissäkin ovat pelkkää autokaupunkia? Vaikka bussit kulkevatkin kymmenen minuutin välein, eivät ne houkuttele matkustajia. Voin arvata, millaiseksi tilanne muuttuisi metron myötä: joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus laskisi lähelle nollaa, sillä kävelymatka metrolle muodostuisi liian pitkäksi. Ei kai tuollaisella rakennustehokkuudella kannata mitään (maanalaista) metroa rakentaa tai edes suunnitella? Lauttasaaren metroaseman voisi jättää pois kokonaan suunnitelmista ja näin saataisiin länsimetron hintaa laskettua.

Paluumatkalla Lauttasaaresta Helsinkiin hämmästyin vielä enemmän, sillä heti lätäkön ylitettyäni näin raitiovaunun. Raitiovaunu tulee siis rantaan saakka, mutta siltaan ja Lauttasaaren radanpätkään eivät ole rahat riittäneet. Ja tämän vuoksi ylläpidetään päällekäistä liikennettä: Lauttasaaren bussit ja tuo raitiolinja.

Mielestäni se, mitä Lauttasaari todella tarvitsisi, olisi ympyriäinen raitiotie, joka tarjoaisi laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen saaren jokaiseen kiinteistöön. Näin ne parkkipaikat katujen varsilta voitaisiin korvata vaikka lehmuksilla. Uskon, että joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus saaren ja Helsingin välillä kasvaisi huomattavasti. Raitiotie voitaisiin rahoittaa myymällä tonteille lisää rakennusoikeutta - pakkohan lisääntynyttä rakennusoikeutta ei olisi käyttää, mutta pakko olisi maksaa. Samalla tehtäisiin päätös, että nykyisiä rakennuksia ei saisi laajentaa. Lisääntynyt rakennusoikeus olisi pakko hyödyntää rakentamalla uusia taloja vanhoja rumiluksia korvaamaan. Uudet kauniit rakennukset lisäisivät Lauttasaaren suosiota, ja saaren asukasmäärä lähtisi nousuun.

Sipoota havitellaan vaikka Lauttasaartakin voisi kehittää!

P.S. Jotekin mua ärsyttää Helsingin metron nostaminen raitiovaunujen edelle ja yläpuolelle. Kävin eilen ostamassa vinyylilevyjä Hämeentieltä. YTV:n reittiopas oli antanut minulle ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi oranssin junan. Noustuani viemäristä oli suuntavaistoni seonnut niin, etten meinannut koko Hämeentietä löytää! Levyt ostettuani liikkeen myyjä ystävällisesti opasti, että myös vihreä sähköjuna kulkee Hämeentien ja kaupungin keskustan välillä. Onneksi ihmiset osaavat opastaa paremmin kuin YTV:n kotisivut!

----------


## petteri

> Kävin eilen Lauttasaaressa ja hämmästyin näkemääni. Asemakaava on kuin Joensuusta, mutta rakennukset kuin Neuvosto-Virosta. Kadut ovat leveitä, sillä autojen pysäköinti vaatii tilaa. Ilmeisesti bussiliikennekaupunginosat Helsingissäkin ovat pelkkää autokaupunkia? Vaikka bussit kulkevatkin kymmenen minuutin välein, eivät ne houkuttele matkustajia. Voin arvata, millaiseksi tilanne muuttuisi metron myötä: joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus laskisi lähelle nollaa, sillä kävelymatka metrolle muodostuisi liian pitkäksi. Ei kai tuollaisella rakennustehokkuudella kannata mitään (maanalaista) metroa rakentaa tai edes suunnitella? Lauttasaaren metroaseman voisi jättää pois kokonaan suunnitelmista ja näin saataisiin länsimetron hintaa laskettua.



Lauttasaaressa on 19000 asukasta, 8900 työpaikkaa, pinta-ala on 3,85 km2.  Toki tiivistämisen varaa olisi.




> Raitiotie voitaisiin rahoittaa myymällä tonteille lisää rakennusoikeutta - pakkohan lisääntynyttä rakennusoikeutta ei olisi käyttää, mutta pakko olisi maksaa. Samalla tehtäisiin päätös, että nykyisiä rakennuksia ei saisi laajentaa. Lisääntynyt rakennusoikeus olisi pakko hyödyntää rakentamalla uusia taloja vanhoja rumiluksia korvaamaan. Uudet kauniit rakennukset lisäisivät Lauttasaaren suosiota, ja saaren asukasmäärä lähtisi nousuun.
> 
> Sipoota havitellaan vaikka Lauttasaartakin voisi kehittää!



Ikävä, että vanhojen asuinalueiden tiivistäminen ei ole nyt kaupunginisien suosiossa. Talojen korottaminen olisi kyllä tiivistämisen luonnollisin vaihtoehto. Asukasyhdistykset eli kaikestavalittajat vaan vastustavat ihan periaatteesta kaikkia muutoksia.

----------


## SD202

> Kokkisen Matti kunnostautui jälleen tuttuun yleisötilaisuustyyliinsä puhumalla paljon ja sanomalla vähän. Matillahan on poikkeuksellinen kyky vastata yleisön kysymyksiin sujuvasti vitseillä ja piikeillä asian vierestä.


Et ollut ainoa joka huomasi tämän. Kokkisen ulosanti oli selkeää, mutta eikös tuollaisissa yleisötilaisuuksissa olisi vieläkin tärkeämpää selittää asiat kansantajuisesti vailla mitään ylimielisyyden häivää? Kaikki Tapiolassa tiistai-iltana paikallaolleet eivät ole kaiketi lukeneet JLF:ää - ja siis ole joukkoliikennetietouden huipulla.  :Smile: 




> Minua eniten kiinnostavat kysymykset kohdistuivat Tapiolan liityntäterminaalin pitkiin maanalaisiin kävelyihin ja Tapiolan ja Meilahden välisten yhteyksien häviämiseen.


Kävin itse noin vuosi sitten Prahassa ja manasin moneen kertaan sikäläisen metron rullaportaiden määrää ja pituutta. Siirtymiseen maantasolta toiselle ei ole ilmeisesti tarkoituskaan olla helppoa, kun rullaportaita on paljon. (Rullaportaiden pituus saattaa toki johtua muistakin asioista esim. maaperästä, jonka vuoksi metrojärjestelmä on tehty syvälle.) Yhdet pitkä rullaportaat olisivat kuitenkin parempi vaihtoehto kuin kolmet lyhyemmät. Ihmettelin itsekin Tapiolan metroaseman suunnitelmanssa, miksi saapuminen metrolla niinkin tärkeään kauppakeskukseen ja vaihtoasemalle on suunniteltu noin hankalaksi. 

En itsekään näe järkeä siinä, että Tapiolasta Munkkiniemen suuntaan matkustettaessa pitäisi ensiksi mennä metrolla yksi asemanväli ja vaihtaa Otaniemessä bussiin, joka vie Munkkiniemen suuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Asemakaava on kuin Joensuusta, mutta rakennukset kuin Neuvosto-Virosta.


Varo sanomasta tuota kenellekään larulaiselle. Heille se on paratiisi.  :Smile: 





> Ilmeisesti bussiliikennekaupunginosat Helsingissäkin ovat pelkkää autokaupunkia?


Niin ovat. Helsingissä autokaupunkia on kaikki muu paitsi niemi suurin piirtein Nordenskiöldinkadun tasalle asti - eli raitioliikenteen vaikutusalue häntiä lukuunottamatta.




> Voin arvata, millaiseksi tilanne muuttuisi metron myötä: joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus laskisi lähelle nollaa, sillä kävelymatka metrolle muodostuisi liian pitkäksi.


Lauttasaaressa varmaan käykin näin, jos suorat bussilinjat oikeasti lopetetaan. Tuolla saarella on kuitenkin vaikutusvaltaa, joten voipi olla, että suoria jää enemmän kuin mitä nyt ajatellaan.




> Ei kai tuollaisella rakennustehokkuudella kannata mitään (maanalaista) metroa rakentaa tai edes suunnitella?


Ei helsinkiläisellä ja suomalaisella rakennustehokkuudella kannata rakentaa mitään HKL-tyyppistä metroa mihinkään, tai edes suunnitella. Paitsi ehkä Kallioon ja Töölöön, mutta sellainen kolmen aseman metro ei olisi kovin hyödyllinen.

Olet vompatti tehnyt hyviä huomioita reissullasi!

----------


## 339-DF

> Et ollut ainoa joka huomasi tämän. Kokkisen ulosanti oli selkeää, mutta eikös tuollaisissa yleisötilaisuuksissa olisi vieläkin tärkeämpää selittää asiat kansantajuisesti vailla mitään ylimielisyyden häivää?


Mutta jos ne olisi selittänyt niin, että kansa olisi tajunnut, niin eikös se olisi sitten suuttunut ymmärrettyään, miten asiat ovat? Parempi siis antaa kansan elää tietämättömyydessä...  :Wink: 

Ensimmäistä kertaa kuulen, että 195 olisi tarkoitus lakkauttaa metron myötä. Se on kyllä täysin älyvapaata. Tuleekohan Lehtisaarestakin sitten liityntäpakettiauto Kaskisaaren kautta Lauttasaaren metroasemalle?

----------


## vristo

> On kokonaan toinen juttu, mutta kun nyt otit puheeksi, niin voidaan tässä vielä jatkaa.
> 
> Kävin eilen Lauttasaaressa ja hämmästyin näkemääni. Asemakaava on kuin Joensuusta, mutta rakennukset kuin Neuvosto-Virosta. Kadut ovat leveitä, sillä autojen pysäköinti vaatii tilaa. Ilmeisesti bussiliikennekaupunginosat Helsingissäkin ovat pelkkää autokaupunkia? Vaikka bussit kulkevatkin kymmenen minuutin välein, eivät ne houkuttele matkustajia.


 Eivät houkuttele matkustajia? Larun HKL-bussit ovat ruuhka-aikaan tupaten täynnä ja Kampista saaren kautta Espooseen kuljevat seutuliikenteen bussit samaten (tulin juuri kotiin täydellä 110T:llä). Kyllä sinä olet ollut jossakin muussa kaupunginosassa tai sitten väärään aikaan  Larussa  :Wink: .



> Paluumatkalla Lauttasaaresta Helsinkiin hämmästyin vielä enemmän, sillä heti lätäkön ylitettyäni näin raitiovaunun. Raitiovaunu tulee siis rantaan saakka, mutta siltaan ja Lauttasaaren radanpätkään eivät ole rahat riittäneet. Ja tämän vuoksi ylläpidetään päällekäistä liikennettä: Lauttasaaren bussit ja tuo raitiolinja.


Et varmaan huomannut, että se Lauttasaaren silta on läppäsilta ja tuo raitiovaunu Salmisaaressa on linja h8 (Salmisaari-Sörnäinen-Arabianranta), joka ei mene Helsingin keskustaan, vaan on ainoa poikittaiseksi kutsuttava raitiolinja Helsingissä nykyään. Larun läppäsilta ei ole enää juurikaan käytössä (on ollut toki ajoittain auki viime vuosinakin) ja tätä nykyä sekään ei olisi lienee este raitiokiskoille ja -liikenteelle. Lauttasaari on ollut lähes kautta aikojen bussikaupunginosa, mutta varakkailla alueilla ei toki sellaiseen alennuta, vaan yksityisautoilu on suosittua "saarelle". Metro tuo tähän ison muutoksen ja tuo raideliikenteen toista kertaa larulaisten ulottuville. Ensimmäinen raideliikennehän täällä oli hevosraitiotie viime vuosisadan alkupuolella.

Mutta, että rakennukset rumiluksia Lauttasaaressa? Miten ne eroavat mitenkään muunkaan Helsingin rakennuskannasta? Toki kutkin rakennukset edustavat tietyn aikakauden rakennustyyliä. On seassa toki laatikkomaisia 60- ja 70-lukujen betonielemettisiä rakennuksiakin. Otavantien korkeat funkkis-kerrostalot edustavat 1930-luvun, silloista modernia arkkitehtuuria hisseineen ja olivat pystyssä jo silloin, kun saarella oli vielä lehmälaitumiakin.




> Varo sanomasta tuota kenellekään larulaiselle. Heille se on paratiisi.


 Nyt nyt, munkkalainen...  :Wink: . Toki Lauttasaari on Helsingin Helmi.

----------


## vristo

> Entisen suunnittelujohtajan mielestä Espoon asemien tulee olla lyhyitä, jotta sinne ei voi ajaa idän pitkillä junilla. Jos tätä epäyhteensopivuutta ei saada toteutetuksi, niin tehdään asemista muuten sellaisia (laituriovet), ettei siellä voi ajaa kaikella kalustolla. Ehkä se on tarpeen, jotta ei tule kiusausta kierrättää kalustoa järkevästi eli ajaa vanhoilla junilla myös Espooseen.
> 
> Jos metro muutetaan kuljettajattomaan ajoon, laituriovet tarvitaan turvallisuussyistä, ei Espoon vaatimuksesta. Mutta kaiken näkemäni jälkeen en ihmettele, vaikka "säästettäisiin" sillä, että Espoossa on erilaiset laituriovet kuin Helsingissä.


Toki laituriovet voidaan kaikille asemille tehdä alunpitäen sellaisiksi, että kaikki junatyypit voivat niiden kanssa toimia. Tai sitten tehdä Länsimetrolle uudenpien junatyyppien kanssa toimivat ovet ja päivittää sellaiset "vanhalle" osuudelle esimerkiksi asemien peruskorjausten yhteydessä. Hongkongissa tehtiin juuri näin, kun sinne tuli sellaiset laituriovet; asema tai muutama kerrallaan ja muutama vuosihan siinä meni, että kaikille sellaiset saatiin.  Lähes kaikille siis; Kwai Fongin MTR-asema on yksi harvoja asemia, joka on yhä ilman laituriovia.

Mutta Matti Kokkinen sanoi aika selvästi sellaisia kaavailtavan länsimetron asemille.

----------


## vompatti

> Helsingissä autokaupunkia on kaikki muu paitsi niemi eli raitioliikenteen vaikutusalue häntiä lukuunottamatta.


Minä en juuri tuon alueen ulkopuolisessa Helsingissä ole käynyt, joten yllätus oli suuri, kun jouduin Lauttasaareen.




> Eivät houkuttele matkustajia? Kyllä sinä olet ollut jossakin muussa kaupunginosassa tai sitten väärään aikaan  Larussa .


Pysäkin aikataulun mukaan bussi lähti kello 16.11, joka käsittääkseni on ruuhka-aikaa. Bussi oli lähes täynnä, mutta istumapaikkojakin oli vielä vapaana. Matkustajamäärillä mitattuna bussit voivat kuljettaa vaikka miljoona matkustajaa päivässä. Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä tosiseikkaa, että kadut olivat leveitä ja niillä oli paljon autoja pysäköitynä.




> Et varmaan huomannut, että se Lauttasaaren silta on läppäsilta ja tuo raitiovaunu Salmisaaressa ei mene Helsingin keskustaan.


Minulle on aivan sama, mikä oli raitiovaunun numero. En edes tiedä pääkaupunkiseudun raitiovaunujen numeroita tai reittejä. Minulle raitiovaunu on merkki siitä, että lähettyvillä on kiskot. Ja kaikki kiskot vievät rautatieasemalle! Vaunuja voidaan ostaa lisää ja niille voidaan antaa lisää numeroita ja tarvittaessa numeroiden loppuessa kirjaimia tai muita merkkejä.

Läppäsiltaakaan en pidä minään ihmeellisyytenä. Entisessä asuinkaupungissani useatkin raitiotielinjat kulkivat usean nostettavan sillan kautta, ja näitä siltoja nostettiin ainakin kerran vuorokaudessa. Ja tuossakaan kaupungissa metro ei kulkenut silloin, kun sillat olivat ylhäällä ja liikenne poikki.




> Lauttasaari on ollut lähes kautta aikojen bussikaupunginosa, mutta varakkailla alueilla ei toki sellaiseen alennuta, vaan yksityisautoilu on suosittua "saarelle". Metro tuo tähän ison muutoksen.


Siis se, että saarella on yksi metroasema vielä kauempana asukkaista ja työpaikoista kuin bussipysäkki, saa saaren asukkaat ja työntekijät sankoin joukoin kulkemaan kiskoilla? Minä en tuohon usko. Mutta raitiovaunu, joka kiertäisi saaren ympäri ja veisi matkustajat vaikka Helsinkiin, saattaisi saada matkustajia enemmän kuin nykyiset bussireitit.




> Mutta, että rakennukset rumiluksia Lauttasaaressa? Miten ne eroavat mitenkään muunkaan Helsingin rakennuskannasta?


Minun kokemukseni Helsingistä on kävelyetäisyydeltä rautatieasemilta. Sinne mahtuu kaikenlaisia Erkon taloja ja RHK:n toimitalo, mutta on siellä kauniitakin taloja. Lauttasaaressa jostain syystä näin vain rumia taloja. Mieleeni jäi muutaman valkoisista tiilistä hutiloiden muuratun talon ryhmä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Et varmaan huomannut, että se Lauttasaaren silta on läppäsilta ja tuo raitiovaunu Salmisaaressa on linja h8 (Salmisaari-Sörnäinen-Arabianranta), joka ei mene Helsingin keskustaan, vaan on ainoa poikittaiseksi kutsuttava raitiolinja Helsingissä nykyään.



Ei luulisi olevan ylitsepääsemätön ongelma saada linja 6 Lauttasaareen, kun se on jo ihan kasin päättärin lähellä. Silloin myös Espoosta tulevat voisivat vaihtaa keskustaan (ei keskustan alle) menevään välineeseen. Nyt vaihto seutubussista kasiin on Ruoholahdessa niin kätevää, ettei edes paukkupakkasilla odottaminen haittaa.

Siitä huolimatta, vaikka läppäsilta kerran vuodessa avattaisiinkin, ei se liene ratikalle mikään este. Näin ollen sekä raitiolinja 6 että 8 voisivat mennä Laruun. Kasi voisi noukkia lauttasaarelaisia sieltä täältä ja viedä lähimmälle metroasemalle eli Ruoholahteen. Varmaankin aika moni jatkaisi mielellään Töölöön tai Sörnäisiin. Kuutonen voisi taas lähteä ostarin läheltä ja viedä matkustajat keskustaan. Ehkä siihen voisi myös mukavan lämmitetyn odotustilan tehdä.




> Nyt nyt, munkkalainen... . Toki Lauttasaari on Helsingin Helmi.



Munkkaan sentään pääsee RATIKALLA!  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä tosiseikkaa, että kadut olivat leveitä ja niillä oli paljon autoja pysäköitynä.


 Mitäs leveitä katuja täällä minulle tuleekaan mieleeni?
Suurin osa Lauttasaaren kaduista on kapeita asuntokatuja tai sitten kaksikaistaisia katuja, joissa on vielä pysäköintipaikat reunassa. Toki kansalaisilla on vielä oikeus pysäköidä autonsa, jos ovat sellaisen kulkumuodon valinneet. Ei se minuakaan haittaa, vaikka olen täällä täysin (ja aina ollut) joukkoliikenneihminen. Lauttasaarentien sillan korvassa on 2+2 kaistaa (+kääntyvien ryhmityskaistat), samaten Särkiniementie on osittain 2+2-kaistainen. Muuten en tunne monikaistaisia tai jotenkin epätavallisen leveitä katuja Lauttasaaressa. Toki saartamme halkoo Espooseen johtava moottoritie eli Länsiväylä.




> Siis se, että saarella on yksi metroasema vielä kauempana asukkaista ja työpaikoista kuin bussipysäkki, saa saaren asukkaat ja työntekijät sankoin joukoin kulkemaan kiskoilla? Minä en tuohon usko. Mutta raitiovaunu, joka kiertäisi saaren ympäri ja veisi matkustajat vaikka Helsinkiin, saattaisi saada matkustajia enemmän kuin nykyiset bussireitit.


Vaihtoehtohan tuokin toki on. Omasta mielestäni esimerkiksi raitiolinja h6:n jatko Lauttasaaren Vattuniemeen täydentäisi hyvin metroa.





> Minun kokemukseni Helsingistä on kävelyetäisyydeltä rautatieasemilta. Sinne mahtuu kaikenlaisia Erkon taloja ja RHK:n toimitalo, mutta on siellä kauniitakin taloja. Lauttasaaressa jostain syystä näin vain rumia taloja. Mieleeni jäi muutaman valkoisista tiilistä hutiloiden muuratun talon ryhmä.


Sääli, että olet nähnyt minun kotikaupunkiosani Helsingissä noinkin huonossa valossa. Mutta toki jokaisella mielepiteellä on paikkansa. Tässä kuitenkin jotain tietoa siitä Wikipediasta. Sienen muotoinen vesitorni sekä Lauttasaaren kirkko ovat muutamia Larun oleellisia maamerkkejä.

Lauttasaaren kotisivut muuten toteavat näin saaren liikenteestä: 




> Lauttasaaren historiaa ovat rytmittäneet liikenneyhteydet. Ensin yhteys muuhun maailman toimi vain vesitse, ensimmäinen silta yhdisti saaren kaupunkiin vuodesta 1935. Länsiväylä halkaisi saaren 1960-luvulla ja aivan lähivuosina selviää, rakennetaanko Helsingin läntinen metroyhteys Espooseen saaren alta. Liikenneolojen uudistuminen on aina merkinnyt Lauttasaaren ilmeen voimakasta muokkautumista. Niin nytkin: jos metroyhteys rakennetaan, tulee saaren asukasmäärä jatkossa kasvamaan huomattavasti."

----------


## aki

> Ei luulisi olevan ylitsepääsemätön ongelma saada linja 6 Lauttasaareen, kun se on jo ihan kasin päättärin lähellä. Silloin myös Espoosta tulevat voisivat vaihtaa keskustaan (ei keskustan alle) menevään välineeseen. Nyt vaihto seutubussista kasiin on Ruoholahdessa niin kätevää, ettei edes paukkupakkasilla odottaminen haittaa.
> 
> Siitä huolimatta, vaikka läppäsilta kerran vuodessa avattaisiinkin, ei se liene ratikalle mikään este. Näin ollen sekä raitiolinja 6 että 8 voisivat mennä Laruun. Kasi voisi noukkia lauttasaarelaisia sieltä täältä ja viedä lähimmälle metroasemalle eli Ruoholahteen. Varmaankin aika moni jatkaisi mielellään Töölöön tai Sörnäisiin. Kuutonen voisi taas lähteä ostarin läheltä ja viedä matkustajat keskustaan. Ehkä siihen voisi myös mukavan lämmitetyn odotustilan tehdä.


Nythän on jo melko varmaa että linjat 6 ja 8 tullaan johtamaan jätkäsaaren uudelle asuinalueelle joten näitä linjoja tuskin olisi järkevää lauttasaareen viedä. Kun metroliikenne aikanaan lauttasaareen alkaa niin kaupunkiin vievistä linjoista jättäisin jäljelle linjat 20 joka voisi siirtyä ajamaan itämerenkatua ja linjan 65A joka säilyisi nykyisellään paitsi poistaisin turhan A-kirjaimen. Linjasta 21V tehtäisiin lauttasaaren sisäinen linja 21 joka ajaisi vattuniemestä lauttasaaren metroasemalle josta edelleen katajaharjuun, tämä linja vahvistaisi linjojen 20 ja 65 tarjontaa. Linjan 66A reitti lyhenisi välille länsi-pakila - maunula - rautatientori eli korvaisi nykyisen 62:n ja linjatunnus olisi pelkkä 66.

----------


## vristo

> Nythän on jo melko varmaa että linjat 6 ja 8 tullaan johtamaan jätkäsaaren uudelle asuinalueelle joten näitä linjoja tuskin olisi järkevää lauttasaareen viedä.


 No näinhän toki todellisuudessa tulee olemaan; Lauttasaareen tuleva ratikka on vielä yhtä utopiaa, kuin vaikkapa Kiinan kuulennot. Metro sensijaan on tuloillaan jo.




> Kun metroliikenne aikanaan lauttasaareen alkaa niin kaupunkiin vievistä linjoista jättäisin jäljelle linjat 20 joka voisi siirtyä ajamaan itämerenkatua ja linjan 65A joka säilyisi nykyisellään paitsi poistaisin turhan A-kirjaimen. Linjasta 21V tehtäisiin lauttasaaren sisäinen linja 21 joka ajaisi vattuniemestä lauttasaaren metroasemalle josta edelleen katajaharjuun, tämä linja vahvistaisi linjojen 20 ja 65 tarjontaa. Linjan 66A reitti lyhenisi välille länsi-pakila - maunula - rautatientori eli korvaisi nykyisen 62:n ja linjatunnus olisi pelkkä 66.


Tokihan h65A:n reitti on melkoisen päällekkäinen metron kanssa, joten se on jatkossa todellakin pelkkä h65- Rautatientori-Veräjämäki. 

Omasta mielestäni hyvät metroa tukevat bussilinjat olisivat heilurisyöttölinja h20 Vattuniemi-Lauttasaari M-Katajaharju (tämä taidetaan kuitenkin erotella linjoiksi h20 Katajaharjuun sekä h25 Vattuniemeen) sekä h21 Erottaja-Hietalahti-Ruoholahti M- Lauttasaari M-Vattuniemi. Myös seutulinja 501 Tapiola-Vattuniemi tullee ilmeisesti metron myötä säilymään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Minua eniten kiinnostavat kysymykset kohdistuivat Tapiolan liityntäterminaalin pitkiin maanalaisiin kävelyihin ja Tapiolan ja Meilahden välisten yhteyksien häviämiseen.


Ei mitään hätää. Lentokenttämetro tulee jo joskus 2050. Siihen on hyvä vaihtaa Kampissa ja jatkaa Meilahteen. Ei kukaan tarvitse suoria yhteyksiä pohjoiseen kantakaupunkiin, kun metrollakin pääsee sitten joskus.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Lauttasaareen tuleva ratikka on vielä yhtä utopiaa, kuin vaikkapa Kiinan kuulennot. Metro sensijaan on tuloillaan jo.


Tämä ehkä kiteyttää hyvin koko sopan juonen.

Kiinan kuulentoon verrattavaa Länsimetroa (hinta haarukassa 500 - 1000 M, kattaa puolet Lauttasaaresta ja 15% Etelä-Espoosta) touhutaan kovaa vauhtia. Kuten ketjusta käy ilmi, jotta se ei maksa aivan kuulennon verran, joudutaan rajusti tinkimään jopa metroasemien sisäisten kulkureittien toimivuudesta.

Sen sijaan äärimmäisen maanläheinen liikenneratkaisu: Lauttasaaren raitiotietä (hinta 20-25 M, kattaa 100% Lauttasaaresta) on "utopiaa", vaikka se tuottaisi Lauttasaarelle olennaisesti paremman palvelutason kuin Länsimetro. www.tramwest.fi - sivuston suunnitelmasta nyt puhumattakaan.

En voi kuin toivoa, että Helsingin seudulla tajutaan ennen Länsimetron hankesuunnitelman hyväksymistä, että hanke on kuulennon hintainen mutta ei silti paranna joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ja houkuttelevuutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä ehkä kiteyttää hyvin koko sopan juonen.
> 
> Kiinan kuulentoon verrattavaa Länsimetroa (hinta haarukassa 500 - 1000 M, kattaa puolet Lauttasaaresta ja 15% Etelä-Espoosta) touhutaan kovaa vauhtia.... Sen sijaan äärimmäisen maanläheinen liikenneratkaisu: Lauttasaaren raitiotietä (hinta 20-25 M, kattaa 100% Lauttasaaresta) on "utopiaa", vaikka se tuottaisi Lauttasaarelle olennaisesti paremman palvelutason kuin Länsimetro.


Herra nimeltä Elton John kävi joskus vuosia sitten Helsingissä. Laulamisen ohella hän oli tunnettu siitä, että hän piti silmälaseista. Sellaiset hän halusi muistoksi myös Helsingistä. No, tiedättehän, että nämä viihdyttäjät ovat varsin varakkaita, eikä helsinkiläisestä silmälasikaupasta löytynyt miellyttäviä laseja. Kauppias lupasi tehdä parhaansa ja pyysi hra. Eltonia piipahtamaan uudelleen ennen lähtöään. Sillä välillä kauppias lisäsi nollia lasien hintoihin ja kas, niin löysi Elton mieleisensä silmälasit muistoksi Helsingin reissulta.

Kuulostavatko tarinat jotenkin toistensa kaltaisilta? Minusta muuten, paitsi sen osalta, että Elton-setä sentään sai yhtä hyvät lasit kuin olisi ollut kaupan halvemmallakin.

Olisi muuten kiva nähdä sellainen laskelma, jossa verrataan Lauttasaaren joukkoliikenteen kahta vaihtoehtoa:

A Metroaseman investointi + liityntäliikenteen kustannukset.
B Raitiotieradan investointi + raitioliikenteen kustannukset.

Siis A-vaihtoehto on nykyisen suunnitelman mukainen tilanne, jossa bussit pyörivät Lauttasaaressa ja yksi suora linja mantereelle.

B-vaihtoehdossa Lauttasaaressa on tunneli espoolaisille kuten nyt on ohikulkeva Länsiväyläkin. Lauttasaarelaisten liityntäasema on Ruoholahti kuten nytkin. Mutta bussien sijasta ajetaan ratikoilla kuten Vompatti ehdotti, olkoon numerot vaikka 21R ja 65R.

Joku irvileuka tai pikkulinnun laulattaja on huhun mukaan kertonut, että tällainen laskelma olisi olemassakin. Mutta siitä ei saa kertoa kenellekään. Larun aseman jättäminen tekemättä ei edes auttaisi Espoon maksuosuutta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Joku irvileuka tai pikkulinnun laulattaja on huhun mukaan kertonut, että tällainen laskelma olisi olemassakin. Mutta siitä ei saa kertoa kenellekään. Larun aseman jättäminen tekemättä ei edes auttaisi Espoon maksuosuutta.


Hyi hyi Antero, ei tuollaista saa sanoa.  :Smile:  Tätähän voi lukea joku Lauttasaari-aktiivi, joka huomaa ajatuksesi fiksuuden ja lähtee ajamaan sitä ihan tosissaan. Sillä siellä saarella on kyllä valtaa. Jos ne keksivät, että pärjäävät paremmin  ilman asemaa, niin tulee kiskokselle kovat paikat. Eikös ne larulaiset jo jossain vaiheessa olleet jossain lausunnossaan vähän sillä linjalla, että tehkää vaan metronne, mutta älkää häiritkö sillä meitä?

Ihan noin lonkalta heitettynä: bussilinja 20 ja ratikka 6 ovat käytännössä Erottajan ja Hietalahden välillä identtiset. Linjan 6 jatkaminen Katajaharjuun, edellyttäen että uudet matkustajat mahtuvat kyytiin entisellä vuorovälillä, alentaisi liikennöintikustannuksia aika reippaasti, kun tuo koko päällekkäinen osuus jäisi pois.

Jos taas kävisi niin, että koko pitkän linjan 6 vuoroväliä pitäisi tihentää, jotta larulaiset mahtuvat kyytiin, niin sitten homma tulee kalliimmaksi. Mutta toisaalta kutosella on pohjoisessa muutenkin jonkin verran kapasiteettipaineita jatkuvan asuinrakentamisen vuoksi.

(Ei Jätkää tarvitse tässä ajatella, sinne mennään Kampin, ei Bulsan kautta. Katajaharjulaisten kannalta ikävää, että heidän keskustayhteytensä kulkee hidasta Bulevardia, mutta se on vähän niin kuin saavutettu etu, tai siis tässä tapauksessa haitta.)

----------


## 339-DF

> Bussi oli lähes täynnä, mutta istumapaikkojakin oli vielä vapaana.


Jos meillä täällä nelosen ratikassa olisi joskus sellainen tilanne, että vielä Meilahdessa olisi istumapaikkoja vapaana, niin kukaan ei kyllä sanoisi että ratikka on lähes täynnä, vaan pikemminkin että lähes tyhjä  :Wink:  Nelosessa on tosiaan vaikeaa saada istumapaikkaa melkein mihin aikaan vaan, illalla keskustasta tultaessakin ollaan seisomakuormassa vielä yhdeksältä illalla.





> Minulle on aivan sama, mikä oli raitiovaunun numero. En edes tiedä pääkaupunkiseudun raitiovaunujen numeroita tai reittejä. Minulle raitiovaunu on merkki siitä, että lähettyvillä on kiskot. Ja kaikki kiskot vievät rautatieasemalle! Vaunuja voidaan ostaa lisää ja niille voidaan antaa lisää numeroita ja tarvittaessa numeroiden loppuessa kirjaimia tai muita merkkejä.


Samaa mieltä. Tuohan juuri on ratikkaVERKON vahvuus: voidaan ajaa erilaisia linjoja ja linjaversioita. Sieltä Salmisaaresta olisi nykyverkon mukaan kohtuu hankalaa päästä keskustaan, mutta ei se vaadi kuin lyhyen pätkän rataa Mechelininkadulle, ja sekin on siihen jo valmiiksi piirretty.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikös ne larulaiset jo jossain vaiheessa olleet jossain lausunnossaan vähän sillä linjalla, että tehkää vaan metronne, mutta älkää häiritkö sillä meitä?



Lauttasaari-Seura julkaisi 15.3.2006 lausuntonsa raideYVAsta.

lausunto on liian pitkä lainattavaksi suoraan foorumille, mutta aika painavaa tekstiä, joten suosittelen Lauttasaarelaisillekin lukemista.





> Sieltä Salmisaaresta olisi nykyverkon mukaan kohtuu hankalaa päästä keskustaan, mutta ei se vaadi kuin lyhyen pätkän rataa Mechelininkadulle, ja sekin on siihen jo valmiiksi piirretty.



Vielä parempi toki olisi tunneli Mechelininkadun ali. Sitä voisi sitten myös TramWest käyttää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Katajaharjulaisten kannalta ikävää, että heidän keskustayhteytensä kulkee hidasta Bulevardia, mutta se on vähän niin kuin saavutettu etu, tai siis tässä tapauksessa haitta.


Katajaharjusta menee myös lukuisia seutulinjoja Kampin terminaaliin.




> Jos meillä täällä nelosen ratikassa olisi joskus sellainen tilanne, että vielä Meilahdessa olisi istumapaikkoja vapaana, niin kukaan ei kyllä sanoisi että ratikka on lähes täynnä, vaan pikemminkin että lähes tyhjä


Tälle ajattelutavalle on olemassa ihan hyvä selityskin: HKL:n suunnitteluohjeen lukujen mukaan telibussissa on 51 istumapaikkaa ja 20 seisomapaikkaa, kun taas nivelraitiovaunussa on 40 istumapaikkaa ja 51 seisomapaikkaa.

Lauttasaaren bussiliikenteessä ei tosin ole vaikeaa löytää lähes tyhjää bussia edes ruuhka-aikaan, koska bussiliikenne kärsii pahoin ketjuuntumisesta. Toisaalta sitten iltakymmenenkin aikaan täynnä olevat bussit jättävät välillä matkustajia pysäkeille.




> Sieltä Salmisaaresta olisi nykyverkon mukaan kohtuu hankalaa päästä keskustaan, mutta ei se vaadi kuin lyhyen pätkän rataa Mechelininkadulle, ja sekin on siihen jo valmiiksi piirretty.


Ja kunnolliseen keskustayhteyteen vaadittaisiin Ruoholahdenkadun rata, joka sekin on yhtä lailla jo valmiiksi piirretty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vielä parempi toki olisi tunneli Mechelininkadun ali. Sitä voisi sitten myös TramWest käyttää.


Tämä asia ei liity länsimetroon, mutta kun tuli esille tässä, niin kerron.

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päätti eilen Mechelininkadun järjestelyistä Itämerenkadun ja Laivapojankadun välillä. Katu on tällä välillä 6-kaistainen ja tulee noin 1,5 m. nykytasoa korkeammalle. Väliin tulee silta, jonka alta johdetaan kevyt liikenne. Itämerenkadun ja Laivapojankadun raitiotieradat ylittävät Mechelininkadun tasossa ja niiden välinen Mechelininkadun suutanien rata tulee Mechelininkadun itäpuolelle rakennusten edustalle puistomaiseen ympäristöön.

Miksi näin päin, eli autot päällä ja kevyt liikenne alla. Siksi, että Itämerenkadun ja Laivapojankadun väli on liian lyhyt eritasoon toisin päin. Parhaimmillaan näiden katujen puoliväliin mahtuisi kapeahko silta, jonne tulisi 8 %:n nousut. Toisin sanoen autoliikennettä ei kuitenkaan saisi tunneliin niin, että ympäristö rauhoittuisi. Jos mainittujen katujen risteykset olisivat eritasoja, itse Mechelininkatu voisi kulkea tunnelissa, mutta risteysten rampit täyttäisivät välin kuitenkin. Eritasoristeyksistä ei olisi iloa myöskään raitioliikenteelle, koska rampeille ajettaisiin kuitenkin raitiotiekiskojen poikki.

Molemmista risteyksistä tulee normaalit valo-ohjatut risteykset, joiden läpäisykyky on kuitenkin parempi kuin eritasoristeyksillä. Läpäisykykyä parantaa se, että kevyen liikenteen virta viedään eritasossa Mechelininkadun alta. Eli sille ei tarvita aikaa valokierroissa kuten pelkässä tasoratkaisussa.

Antero

----------


## Anttid

> Et ollut ainoa joka huomasi tämän. Kokkisen ulosanti oli selkeää, mutta eikös tuollaisissa yleisötilaisuuksissa olisi vieläkin tärkeämpää selittää asiat kansantajuisesti vailla mitään ylimielisyyden häivää? Kaikki Tapiolassa tiistai-iltana paikallaolleet eivät ole kaiketi lukeneet JLF:ää - ja siis ole joukkoliikennetietouden huipulla.


Matinkylässä myös ihmettelin tuota ylimielistä "hauskojen" piikkien heittoa ihmisten asiallisiin kysymyksiin. Kyllä kai metron tiedotuksesta kansalaisille vastaava voisi etukäteen miettiä vastauksen edes peruskysymykseen "Mitä parannusta tämä kallis metro nyt sitten tuo?" Tuotahan yritettiin Matinkylässä useaan otteeseen kysyä, mutta vastaukseksi tuli vain jotain ympäripyöreää "tehokkaasta ja nykyaikaisesta joukkoliikennevälineestä".

-antti

----------


## kuukanko

> HS ei aiemminkaan ole osoittautunut kovin luotettavaksi lähteeksi mutta ainakin tällä hetkellä HS.fi:ssa on luettavissa mielenkiintoisia asioita Lauttasaaren metromielipiteistä. Ilmeisesti saarella järjestetty tilaisuus ei ihan vastannut asukkaiden toiveita.


Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa on ilmeisesti otettu tosissaan Lauttasaaren tilaisuudesta tullut kritiikki ja eilisen Lauttasaari-lehden sivulla 3 KSV:n vuorovaikutussuunnittelija kertoo, kuinka Lauttasaari on valittu kokeilualueeksi, jossa koteihin jaetaan tammikuussa infolehti ajankohtaisista suunnitelmista. Koivusaaren osayleiskaavasta pidetään tammikuussa yleisötilaisuus, jossa käsitellään myös Koivusaaren metroasemaa. KSV vertaa nyt Koivusaaren metroasemaa Kamppiin vuosikymmeniä sitten louhittuun toisen metrolinjan asemaan, joka vieläkin odottaa käyttöä. Ilmeisesti tämänhetkinen näkemys siis on, että Koivusaareen ei tule metroasemaa heti länsimetron valmistuessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa on ilmeisesti otettu tosissaan Lauttasaaren tilaisuudesta tullut kritiikki.


Tuo kuulostaa hyvältä. Niinhän se on, kuten aiemminkin olen sanonut, että lauttasaarelaisilla on rahaa ja valtaa. Kaupunki ei voi tehdä siellä mitä tahtoo. Seuraava vääntö tullaan käymään sitten suorista bussilinjoista, ja veikkaanpa, että lopputulokseksi ei tule yksi suora linja Vattuniemestä, kuten kiskos on ajatellut.

----------


## Hape

Lauttasaaren kaupunginosayhdistys toivoo linjan 21v jatkuvan  ainakin Ruoholahteen, mieluummin keskustaan, koska Jätkäsaareen valmistuu paljon liikunnan tiloja ja lapsille/nuorille matka Ruoholahteen olisi hankala jos pitää ottaa kaksi vaihtoa (ensin Lauttasaaressa bussista metroon, sitten Ruoholahdessa takaisin bussiin).
Samoin osa senioreista tuntuu kaihtavan metroa, haluavat päästä keskustaan pintaa pitkin.
Iso osa asukkaista tuntuu sulsttavan linjojen 65a/66a ja 20 katkaisemisen Lauttasaaren asemalle.
Tämän käsityksen olen saanut seuraamalla Lauttasaari-lehden yleisönosastoa vakituisesti

----------


## Antero Alku

> Iso osa asukkaista tuntuu sulsttavan linjojen 65a/66a ja 20 katkaisemisen Lauttasaaren asemalle.
> Tämän käsityksen olen saanut seuraamalla Lauttasaari-lehden yleisönosastoa vakituisesti


Tarkoittaako tämä, että jostain toiselta puolen Helsinkiä tullaan Lauttasaareen esim. 65A:lla ja vaihdetaan siellä sitten toiseen bussiin?

Näin kannattaa ilman  muuta järjestää, jos tavoitteena on rajoittaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja toivoa, että ihmiset käyttävät autoa. Silloin tappiollisia joukkoliikennematkoja tulee vähemmän ja HKL:n subventio vähenee. Mistä varmaan joku ottaa sitten sulkaa hattuun!

Käytännössä ehkä se 65A:n bussi seisoo odottamassa sen aikaa kun toinen liityntälinjan bussi käy tekemässä 10 minuutin lenkkinsä. Mutta Suomen erikoisolosuhteissahan on mahdotonta pitää bussi käytössä koko ajan, vaan sen täytyy levätä, juoda kahvia ja polttaa tupakkaa kuten tauolla olevan kuljettajankin.

Antero

PS: Miksi 550 ei aja Vuosaareen asti?

----------


## Hape

Antero, linja 65 kulkisi Rautatientori-Veräjämäki, 66 Rautatientori-Länsi-Pakila. Vattunieemstä kulkisi Lauttasaaren metroasemalle linja 21 metron liityntälinjana

----------


## Resiina

> Antero, linja 65 kulkisi Rautatientori-Veräjämäki, 66 Rautatientori-Länsi-Pakila. Vattunieemstä kulkisi Lauttasaaren metroasemalle linja 21 metron liityntälinjana


Itse asissa  Tämän mukaan lauttasaaren linjasto olisi 2-liityntälinjaa ja yksi keskustaan:
Katajaharju-Lauttasaaren Metroasema
Vattuniemi-Lauttasaaren Metroasema
21V Vattuniemi-Lauttasaaren Metroasema-Keskusta

----------


## Hape

Resiina, unohdin mainita jälkimmäisessä viestissä linjan 20 liityntälinjana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero, linja 65 kulkisi Rautatientori-Veräjämäki, 66 Rautatientori-Länsi-Pakila. Vattunieemstä kulkisi Lauttasaaren metroasemalle linja 21 metron liityntälinjana


Toisin sanoen palvelu olisi vielä huonompi kuin kuvailemani. Eli:

Nykyään pääsee vaihdotta Lauttasaaressa mainittujen bussilinjojen päätepysäkeille asti.Ehdotetussa tulevaisuudessa joukkoliikenteen palvelu olisi "parantunut" niin, että matkaan tulee 2 vaihtoa. Tässä tapauksessa vielä Rautatientorin vaihto olisi erittäin pitkä (4-6 min. kävely) ja lauttasaaren vaihto kohtalaisen pitkä (3-4 min kävely).
Itse luulin, että matkaan olisi tullut vain yksi vaihto max. 1 min kävelyllä.

Seudulla noudatetun käytännön mukaan ehdotetussa tulevaisuudessa koettu matka-aika kasvaa kävelyn ja odotuksen vuoksi noin 20 min. Koettua matka-aikaa pidetään kulkutavan valintaan vaikuttavana tekijänä. Joten eipä ole ihme, ettei joukkoliikenteen käyttö houkuta "me ollaan Euroopan parhaita" -kehumisesta huolimatta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Toisin sanoen palvelu olisi vielä huonompi kuin kuvailemani. Eli:
> 
> Nykyään pääsee vaihdotta Lauttasaaressa mainittujen bussilinjojen päätepysäkeille asti.Ehdotetussa tulevaisuudessa joukkoliikenteen palvelu olisi "parantunut" niin, että matkaan tulee 2 vaihtoa. Tässä tapauksessa vielä Rautatientorin vaihto olisi erittäin pitkä (4-6 min. kävely) ja lauttasaaren vaihto kohtalaisen pitkä (3-4 min kävely).
> Itse luulin, että matkaan olisi tullut vain yksi vaihto max. 1 min kävelyllä.
> 
> Seudulla noudatetun käytännön mukaan ehdotetussa tulevaisuudessa koettu matka-aika kasvaa kävelyn ja odotuksen vuoksi noin 20 min. Koettua matka-aikaa pidetään kulkutavan valintaan vaikuttavana tekijänä. Joten eipä ole ihme, ettei joukkoliikenteen käyttö houkuta "me ollaan Euroopan parhaita" -kehumisesta huolimatta.


Anteeksi vain, mutta kokemukseni mukaan erittäin harvat matkustajat kulkevat reittiä Veräjämäki-Lauttasaari tai Länsi-Pakilasta Lauttasaareen. Matkustajien vaihtuvuus on erittäin suurta kummankin linjan (Kamppi)-Rautatientori-Kaisaniemi-Hakaniemi-akselilla. Aikanaanhan Lauttasaareen oli kokonaan erilliset bussilinjat h20, h20T, h21 ja h21V. Näiden nykyisten pitkien heilureiden muodostaminen tapahtui vuonna 1979 ja niiden ohella oli myös linjat h20 sekä h42 määrä yhdistää pitkäksi Lauttasaari-Erottaja-Mansku-Kannelmäki-heiluriksi (yölinja h20N:hän oli esiaste sille), mutta se kaatui nimenomaan lauttasaarelaisten vastustukseen, joilla on ollut huonoja kokemuksia h65A/h66A-heilurien ketjuuntumisesta jo niiden perustamisesta lähtien. Pitkät bussiheilurit Helsingin keskustan kautta eivät ole kovin toimivia; omaa linjaansa kulkevat ratikkaheilurit tai metro ovat ihan omaa luokkaansa. Ja metro tuo nimenomaan ruuhkattoman ja säännöllisen vaihtoehdon noille, kun ratikkakin Helsingissä on mitä on. Valitettavasti siitä ei saada metro-haaraa Vattuniemeen saakka, joten liityntäbussi on välttämättömyys. Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan Lauttasaaren joukkoliikenteen juuttuminen ruuhkiin ja sen ajoittainen epäsäännöllisyys ovat historiaa Länsimetron myötä.

----------


## melfstro

> Käytännössä ehkä se 65A:n bussi seisoo odottamassa sen aikaa kun toinen liityntälinjan bussi käy tekemässä 10 minuutin lenkkinsä. Mutta Suomen erikoisolosuhteissahan on mahdotonta pitää bussi käytössä koko ajan, vaan sen täytyy levätä, juoda kahvia ja polttaa tupakkaa kuten tauolla olevan kuljettajankin.


Kyllähän heilurilinjallakin bussin olisi syytä seistä siinä asemalla muutaman minuutin, ainakin jos aikatauluista halutaan luotettavia. Liityntälinjalla taas tyypillisesti saattaa olla ajantasaustaukoa vain toisessa päässä. Kahta linjaa yhdistämällä ei siis välttämättä saada säästöä kalustomäärässä, vaikka toki matkustajalle on mukavempi odottaa sen ajantasauksen ajan kulkuvälineessä sisällä. 
Nykyisellä 65A:lla tosin ei ole välipisteaikoja matkan varrella ja päätepysäkille jää toisinaan negatiivinen aikamäärä, tunnetuin seurauksin... 





> PS: Miksi 550 ei aja Vuosaareen asti?


No ehkä siksi että Vuosaareen ei kannata lisätä metron kanssa rinnakkaista bussilinjaa, kun metrossakin on jopa vapaata kapasiteettia. Jos linja 550 korvaisi metron välillä Itäkeskus-Vuosaari kapasiteetti taas tuskin riittäisi, puhumattakaan siitä että yhteys olisi hitaampi ja merkittävälle joukolle tulisi ylimääräinen vaihto. 
Tilannehan olisi verrattavissa aikaan jolloin Vuosaaren liikenne hoidettiin liityntäbusseilla Itäkeskukseen, eikö nyt liityntä yhtäkkiä olekaan huonoa ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteeksi vain, mutta kokemukseni mukaan erittäin harvat matkustajat kulkevat reittiä Veräjämäki-Lauttasaari tai Länsi-Pakilasta Lauttasaareen. Matkustajien vaihtuvuus on erittäin suurta kummankin linjan (Kamppi)-Rautatientori-Kaisaniemi-Hakaniemi-akselilla.


Tätä juuri tarkoitinkin. Ja sitä, että sitä asiaa ei näytetä ymmärtävän linjastosuunnittelussa. Vaan ajatellaan, että bussilinjojen tulee olla vain kahden pisteen välisiä periaatteella lähiö-keskusta tai lähiö-metroasema.

Mitä enemmän linjoilla on päätepysäkkejä, sitä enemmän kalusto ja kuljettajat seisovat eli koko käyttöaste alenee. Ja myös palvelutaso alenee. Vriston havainnot osittavat samaa, mitä Turussa on tilastoitu parin linjan muuttamisesta heilureiksi. Jokerin menestys osoittaa myös tätä samaa.




> ...Pitkät bussiheilurit Helsingin keskustan kautta eivät ole kovin toimivia; omaa linjaansa kulkevat ratikkaheilurit tai metro ovat ihan omaa luokkaansa.


Eivät ne ole omaa luokkaansa siksi, että ne kulkevat kiskoilla tai tunnelissa, vaan siksi, että autoilun haitta on niiltä estetty. Autoilun haitat voidaan estää myös busseilta, jos halutaan. Meillä vaan ei haluta, koska autoiluun ei ylipäätään haluta kajota ja metroa halutaan pönkittää pitämällä bussiliikenne huonosti toimivana.

Tämä asia tuli hyvin esille Kampin ympristön liikennejärjestelyistä päätettäessä, mistä täällä oli aiemmin keskustelua. Joukkoliikennelautakunnasta näytti löytyvän halua pitää bussiliikenteen sujuvuuden etua. Mutta HKL:ää itseään ei tunnu asia vaivaavan, koska takkuuntuvien bussien matkustajien katsotaan voivan vaihtaa Ruoholahden ja Rautatieaseman välillä metroon.




> Kyllähän heilurilinjallakin bussin olisi syytä seistä siinä asemalla muutaman minuutin, ainakin jos aikatauluista halutaan luotettavia.


Väitän, että Suomi ja Helsinki eivät ole paikka, joissa ei olisi mahdollista tehdä kuten jossain muuallakin ja ajaa busseja minuutin tarkkuudella JOKAISELLA pysäkillä. Bussissa on kaasupoljin, jolla säädetään nopeutta, ja matka-aika pysäkkien välillä riippuu nopeudesta.

Se, että täällä ei tehdä niin ja purnataan jopa sitä, että on ajantasauspysäkkejä, johtuu vain siitä, ettei haluta noudattaa aikatauluja. Ja kun ei haluta, ei myöskään haluta toteuttaa niitä vähäisiä järjestelyitä, joita aikatauluja noudattava ajo edellyttää.

Minun selitykseni sille, miksi ei haluta, on perimmältään autoilun suosimisessa ja toissijaisesti metron pönkittämisessä. Mutta metrohan on myös autoilun suosimista, jotta voidaan selittää, etteivät joukkoliikennekaistat ole tarpeen viemästä autoilta tilaa maanpinnalla.




> Liityntälinjalla taas tyypillisesti saattaa olla ajantasaustaukoa vain toisessa päässä. Kahta linjaa yhdistämällä ei siis välttämättä saada säästöä kalustomäärässä,..


Käsittäkseni tällainen linja olisi vain lenkkiä ajava linja, joka palaa lähtöasemalleen. Jos on kaksi lenkkiä ajavaa linjaa, niitä voidaan ajaa kuten ratikkalinja 7:aa, jolloin kahden lenkin kahden ajantasauksen sijasta on yksi lenkki ja yksi ajantasaus.




> No ehkä siksi että Vuosaareen ei kannata lisätä metron kanssa rinnakkaista bussilinjaa, kun metrossakin on jopa vapaata kapasiteettia.


Vuosaaren, Rastilan ja Itäkeskuksen metroasemien välillä on jo nyt rinnakkaista bussiliikennetarjontaa, koska on pakko olla rinnakkaisa busseja palvelemassa käveltäväksi liian pitkiä asemavälejä. 550:n vuorojen jatkamisella pidemmälle ainakin osittain poistettaisiin vaihtoja lisämättä kustannuksia, koska rinnakkaislinjoja ajetaan joka tapauksessa. Mutta olen kyllä kuullut, että tavoite onkin täysin päinvastainen. Pyrkimys on pakottaa vaihtoihin, jotta metrolle saadaan tilastoihin lisää nousuja ja koko HKL:n tilastoitu matkamäärä (joka on oikeasti nousumäärä) saataisiin näyttämään paremmalta vaikka todellinen matkamäärä ei lisäännykään.




> Jos linja 550 korvaisi metron välillä Itäkeskus-Vuosaari kapasiteetti taas tuskin riittäisi, puhumattakaan siitä että yhteys olisi hitaampi ja merkittävälle joukolle tulisi ylimääräinen vaihto.


Tätä en nyt ymmärrä. Jos matkustaja pääsee ilman vaihtoa kohdepysäkilleen, miten vaihtojen määrä lisääntyy? Ja jos 550:llä pääsee suoraan kohdepysäkilleen tulosuunnasta eikä esim. matkustamalla ensin "ohi" metrolla ja sitten takaisinpäin liityntälinjalla, matka-aika on lyhyempi eikä pidempi. Metromatkustajien tilanne ei tietenkään tästä parane, mutta 550:n matkustajien tilanne paranee. Parhaassa tapauksessa säästyy 2 vaihtoa.




> Tilannehan olisi verrattavissa aikaan jolloin Vuosaaren liikenne hoidettiin liityntäbusseilla Itäkeskukseen, eikö nyt liityntä yhtäkkiä olekaan huonoa ?


Vuosaaren liityntäliikenteen käyttäjien matkat Itäkeskukseen olivat tietenkin parempaa palvelua ennen metroa. Mutta eihän silloin ollutkaan linjaa 550 ja sen matkustajia.

Tämä on sinänsä aika huvittavaa keskustelua. Metron etuna pidetään sen heiluriperiaatetta, ja sillä perustellaan sitä, että metron täytyy jatkua Kivenlahteen tai mieluummin Kirkkonummelle. Sama etu ei kelpaa bussiliikenteelle, vaan se on pikemminkin haitta. Haiskahtaa! Metron kannattajat ovat tässä asiassa oikeassa, mutta väärässä siinä, ettei hyviä ratkaisuja voi soveltaa bussiliikenteeseen.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Tätä juuri tarkoitinkin. Ja sitä, että sitä asiaa ei näytetä ymmärtävän linjastosuunnittelussa. Vaan ajatellaan, että bussilinjojen tulee olla vain kahden pisteen välisiä periaatteella lähiö-keskusta tai lähiö-metroasema.


Mutta Vristohan juuri selitti että 65A:lla ja 66A:lla vaihtuvuus on suurta, eli suurin osa matkustaa väliä lähiö-keskusta eikä väliä lähiö-lähiö.
Sitenhän esim. linjan 65A jakaminen kahdeksi linjaksi Oulunkylä-Rautatientori ja Vattuniemi-Lauttasaari (M) olisi täysin loogista.




> Väitän, että Suomi ja Helsinki eivät ole paikka, joissa ei olisi mahdollista tehdä kuten jossain muuallakin ja ajaa busseja minuutin tarkkuudella JOKAISELLA pysäkillä. Bussissa on kaasupoljin, jolla säädetään nopeutta, ja matka-aika pysäkkien välillä riippuu nopeudesta.
> Se, että täällä ei tehdä niin ja purnataan jopa sitä, että on ajantasauspysäkkejä, johtuu vain siitä, ettei haluta noudattaa aikatauluja. Ja kun ei haluta, ei myöskään haluta toteuttaa niitä vähäisiä järjestelyitä, joita aikatauluja noudattava ajo edellyttää.


Tällainen tarkkuus vaatisi kyllä jo busseissa kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista, liikennevaloihin nollaviiveet ja ihan omat eristetyt väylät, mistä ei keskustan läpi maan pinnalla ajettaessa kannata unelmoidakaan. Ja silti matkustajamäärien vaihtelut vaikuttaisivat ajoaikaan, jopa metrolla vaihtelu saatta käytännössä olla pari minuuttia. 




> Käsittäkseni tällainen linja olisi vain lenkkiä ajava linja, joka palaa lähtöasemalleen. Jos on kaksi lenkkiä ajavaa linjaa, niitä voidaan ajaa kuten ratikkalinja 7:aa, jolloin kahden lenkin kahden ajantasauksen sijasta on yksi lenkki ja yksi ajantasaus.


Voihan niitä lenkkejä järjestää miten tahansa, mutta keskinopeus ei siitä muuksi muutu ja taukoa pitänee varata ajoajan suhteessa vähintään yhtä paljon.




> Tätä en nyt ymmärrä. Jos matkustaja pääsee ilman vaihtoa kohdepysäkilleen, miten vaihtojen määrä lisääntyy? Ja jos 550:llä pääsee suoraan kohdepysäkilleen tulosuunnasta eikä esim. matkustamalla ensin "ohi" metrolla ja sitten takaisinpäin liityntälinjalla, matka-aika on lyhyempi eikä pidempi. Metromatkustajien tilanne ei tietenkään tästä parane, mutta 550:n matkustajien tilanne paranee. Parhaassa tapauksessa säästyy 2 vaihtoa.



Tarkoitin sitä, että jos metroa ei olisikaan Itäkeskuksesta eteenpäin vaan yhteys Vuosaareen hoidettaisiin 550:lla, siitä tulisi monelle Vuosaareen meneville yksi vaihto lisää. Ja tämä joukko olisi suurempi kuin se joka nyt joutuu menemään 550:n kyytiin kahden vaihdon kautta.  





> Tämä on sinänsä aika huvittavaa keskustelua. Metron etuna pidetään sen heiluriperiaatetta, ja sillä perustellaan sitä, että metron täytyy jatkua Kivenlahteen tai mieluummin Kirkkonummelle. Sama etu ei kelpaa bussiliikenteelle, vaan se on pikemminkin haitta. Haiskahtaa! Metron kannattajat ovat tässä asiassa oikeassa, mutta väärässä siinä, ettei hyviä ratkaisuja voi soveltaa bussiliikenteeseen.


Kyllähän heiluperiaate sinänsä on hyvä ja toimiva esim. liityntälinjoilla, mutta keskustan läpi ajavina niitä ei vaan saada kovin helpolla toimimaan.

----------


## jpe

> Kyllähän heiluperiaate sinänsä on hyvä ja toimiva esim. liityntälinjoilla, mutta keskustan läpi ajavina niitä ei vaan saada kovin helpolla toimimaan.


Käytännössä tarvittaisiin kokonaan oma bussiväylä, jolla ei olisi Kampin ja Hakaniemen välillä juuri ollenkaan risteävää liikennettä sumputtamassa bussivirtaa mateleviksi kulkueiksi. Nykyisissä olosuhteissa lienee kuitenkin hyvin ahdasta yrittää puhkaista maanalaista bussiväylää Kampista Elielinaukion alle, ja siitä edelleen Hakaniemeen.

550:n jatkamista Vuosaareen kannatan. Reitti Kauppakartanonkatu-Meripellontie-Meri-Rastilantie-Leikosaarentie-Iiluodontie-Vuosaari (M) saattaisi toimia hyvin Vuosaaren metron liityntälinjojen korvikkeena, joka samalla tarjoaisi myös vaihdottoman yhteyden nykyisen Jokerin varrelle. Eihän Jokeri toisessa päässäkään pääty Tapiolaan.

----------


## melfstro

> 550:n jatkamista Vuosaareen kannatan. Reitti Kauppakartanonkatu-Meripellontie-Meri-Rastilantie-Leikosaarentie-Iiluodontie-Vuosaari (M) saattaisi toimia hyvin Vuosaaren metron liityntälinjojen korvikkeena, joka samalla tarjoaisi myös vaihdottoman yhteyden nykyisen Jokerin varrelle. Eihän Jokeri toisessa päässäkään pääty Tapiolaan.


Nykyään kuitenkin ruuhka-aikanakin h98 kulkee vain 16 minuutin välein ja h96 8 minuutin välein ja lähtöajat on tahdistettu metroon. 550:n viiden minuutin vuorovälillä tahdistusta ei ehkä tarvittaisi, mutta liikenne olisi turhan tiheää matkustajamääriin nähden ja sitoisi enemmän (ja kalliimpaa) kalustoa.
Jos vaikkapa joka toinen vuoro kääntyisikin jo Itäkeskuksessa ympäri, linjojen tasavälistäminen taas olisi haastavaa ja 10 minuutin vuorovälillä tahdistus metroon ei edelleenkään toimisi. Lisäksi tuskin on toivottavaa että mahdollinen häiriö jokeriliikenteessä esim. Espoon puolella heijastuisi metron liityntäliikenteeseen asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta Vristohan juuri selitti että 65A:lla ja 66A:lla vaihtuvuus on suurta, eli suurin osa matkustaa väliä lähiö-keskusta eikä väliä lähiö-lähiö.
> Sitenhän esim. linjan 65A jakaminen kahdeksi linjaksi Oulunkylä-Rautatientori ja Vattuniemi-Lauttasaari (M) olisi täysin loogista.


Argh! Siis väitin ja väitän, että 65A:ta käytetään mitä moninaisimpiin matkayhdistelmiin, ei päästä päähän tai päästä keskustaan. Aivan kuten on tilanne 550:n kanssa. Siksi ei ole ollenkaan sama, katkaistaanko se Rautatientorille tai peräti Sörnäisiin, jossa metro ensi kerran kohdataan.




> Tällainen tarkkuus vaatisi kyllä jo busseissa kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista, liikennevaloihin nollaviiveet ja ihan omat eristetyt väylät, mistä ei keskustan läpi maan pinnalla ajettaessa kannata unelmoidakaan. Ja silti matkustajamäärien vaihtelut vaikuttaisivat ajoaikaan, jopa metrolla vaihtelu saatta käytännössä olla pari minuuttia.


Aivan. Keinot ovat tiedossa, niitä ei vain haluta käyttää ja puet tämän vallitsevan asenteen sanoihin ei kannata unelmoidakaan. Eli mistä ei kannata unelmoida? Siitä, että ryhdyttäisiin järjestämään asioita joukkoliikenteen eduksi, myös maanpinnalla ja jopa bussien tapauksessa.




> Tarkoitin sitä, että jos metroa ei olisikaan Itäkeskuksesta eteenpäin vaan yhteys Vuosaareen hoidettaisiin 550:lla,...


No kun se metro sinne on tehty jo, niin en ole ajatellut, ettei rataa käytettäisi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyään kuitenkin ruuhka-aikanakin h98 kulkee vain 16 minuutin välein ja h96 8 minuutin välein ja lähtöajat on tahdistettu metroon. 550:n viiden minuutin vuorovälillä tahdistusta ei ehkä tarvittaisi, mutta liikenne olisi turhan tiheää matkustajamääriin nähden ja sitoisi enemmän (ja kalliimpaa) kalustoa.


Asiaahan tulee tietenkin pohtia kokonaisuutena. Ei liene huono ajatus tällä hetkellä synkata 550 metron kanssa samaan 4 min vuoroväliin, kun kapasiteetti ei tahdo riittää 5 min vuorovälillä. Joka vuoroa ei ehkä kannata ajaa Vuosaareen. Eikä sielläkään paras päätepysäkin paikka ole Kolumbus vaan jossain Pohjois-Vuosaaressa. Ehkä vaikka satama, sinne kun ei tunnu olevan mitään todellista kiinnostusta jatkaa metroakaan - paikkaan, jonne metron jatkolla kerrankin olisi jotain mieltä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Argh! Siis väitin ja väitän, että 65A:ta käytetään mitä moninaisimpiin matkayhdistelmiin, ei päästä päähän tai päästä keskustaan. Aivan kuten on tilanne 550:n kanssa. Siksi ei ole ollenkaan sama, katkaistaanko se Rautatientorille tai peräti Sörnäisiin, jossa metro ensi kerran kohdataan.


Olet nimittäin väärässä. 
Sitä käytetään hyvin paljon nimenomaan päästä keskustaan ja matkustajien vaihtuvuus keskustan alueella on suurta. Toki jokunen lauttasaarelainen voi jatkaa vaikkapa Kätilöopistolle saakka. Sektorin Rautatientori-Hämeentie-Mäkelänkatu-runko-osuudella puolestaan käytetään usein kaikkia siellä liikennöiviä linjoja, mikä nyt ensimmäisenä sattuu tulemaan. Tilanne on eri kuin Jokerin (linja 550)  kanssa, joka on poikittainen kehälinja ja kulkee korkeintaan keskisuurien keskusten kautta. Mutta h65A ja h66A kulkevat pääkaupungin ydinkeskuksen kautta, joka jo itsessään on monien matkustajien matkakohde. 

Esimerkiksi itse olen vuosikymmenet käyttänyt niitä keskustaan suuntautuvilla joukkoliikennematkoillani, mutten muista kuin muutaman kerran, kun olen mennyt niillä Mäkelänkatua pidemmäksi; h65A:llä olen jokusen kerran mennyt entiselle työpaikalleni Koskelan halliin ja h66A:lla muistan menneeni lapsena pulkkailemaan Paloheinän mäille. Ei minulla ole asiaa minnekään Maunulaan tai Veräjämäkeen tms. ja jos jostain syystä sellaisiin paikkoihin pitäisi mennä, niin osaisin kyllä vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä sujuvasti sopivalla paikalla. Helsingin keskustaan on hyvinkin usein asiaa, sillä siellä liikkuvat ihmiset, asiointi onnistuu ja kauppa käy. Tai vaikkapa oluellakin voi käydä. Kaupungin elämä on siellä, missä ihmisetkin ovat. Sinne minäkin haluan joukkoliikenteen kulkevan sujuvasti ja nopeasti. 

Näin ollen länsimetro parantaa Lauttasaaresta keskustaan ja edelleen metron muulle runko-osuudelle suuntautuvia joukkoliikennematkoja. Jos käytössämme olisi myös vaihtoyhteys vaikkapa Pisara-radan (Kampissa tai Hakaniemessä) kautta Kehärataan sekä muualle YTV-lähijunaliikenteeseen,  niin se ja em. metrolinja tekisivät yhdessä joukkoliikenteen yhteyksistä sujuvia kaikkialle pääkaupunkiseudun metropolialueelle, joita sitten liityntäbussilinjat tukevat. 
Jos liikennevälineen vaihto on kirosana, niin sitä en kyllä ymmärrä.

----------


## melfstro

> Ehkä vaikka satama, sinne kun ei tunnu olevan mitään todellista kiinnostusta jatkaa metroakaan - paikkaan, jonne metron jatkolla kerrankin olisi jotain mieltä.


Satama-alue on niin laaja että liityntäliikennettä tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa alueen sillä, samalla se liityntäbussi sitten ajaa Columbukseen asti.

----------


## vristo

> Ehkä vaikka satama, sinne kun ei tunnu olevan mitään todellista kiinnostusta jatkaa metroakaan - paikkaan, jonne metron jatkolla kerrankin olisi jotain mieltä.


 Tästä olen ehdottomasti samaa mieltä: Vuosaaren metron jakto ehdottomasti satamaan saakka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Satama-alue on niin laaja että liityntäliikennettä tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa alueen sillä, samalla se liityntäbussi sitten ajaa Columbukseen asti.


Itä-Helsinki on niin laaja että liityntäliikennettä tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa alueen sisällä, samalla se liityntäbussi sitten ajaa Helsingin keskustaan asti.

Tai:

Etelä-Espoo on niin laaja että liityntäliikennettä tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa alueen sisällä, samalla se liityntäbussi sitten ajaa Helsingin keskustaan asti.  :Laughing:  

Vuosaaren sataman alueella rakennukset, joihin ihmiset menevät töihin, ovat kuitenkin kohtuullisen kävelymatkan puitteissa. Konttikentillä ja ratapihalla ei liikuta kävellen ja niistä muodostuu suurin osa satama-alueen pinta-alasta.

Sataman kaavat olivat lautakuntakäsittelyssä viime talvena. Metrorata on sinne piirretty, mutta HKL ei ole kiinnostunut liikenteen jatkamisesta. Niinpä kaavassa on paikka asemalle, mutta siihen saa rakentaa varastokiinteistön.

Satama-alueelle voisi hyvin tehdä 1-raiteisen ja erittäin halvan pinta-aseman edes sataman työntekijöiden tarpeeseen. Liikenteen hoidon kannalta se toimisi samalla tavoin kuin nykyinen seisotusraide Columbuksen asemalla. Tulevaa matkustajaterminaalia tällä ei palveltaisi, koska sivukiskovirroitteista raidetta ei voi jatkaa satamakentän poikki. Ilmajohtovirrotteinen kalusto olisi mahdollista ajaa sataman poikki, mutta...

Raidehan Columbukselta satamaan tehdään, mutta sitä vaan ei ole tarkoitus käyttää.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olet nimittäin väärässä. 
> Sitä käytetään hyvin paljon nimenomaan päästä keskustaan ja matkustajien vaihtuvuus keskustan alueella on suurta.


Kylläpä tämä nyt menee vaikeaksi.

Keskustan läpi kulkeva heilurilinja toimii siten, että esikaupungista tulevat matkustajat poistuvat USEALLA pysäkillä keskustan alueella ja esikaupunkeihin menevät matkustajat nousevat USEALLA pysäkillä keskustan alueella. Eikö esim 65A juuri toimi näin myös Vriston kuvauksen mukaan?

Tällainen toiminta ja palvelu ovat aivan eri asia kuin keskustaan päättyvällä linjalla. Poistuminen ja nousu voivat tapahtua vain puolella siitä linjan osuudesta kuin heilurilinjalla. Palvelu on huonompi kuin heilurilinjalla, koska vaihtamistarve lisääntyy. Kaluston käyttöaste on huonompi kuin heilurilinjalla, koska ruuhkaa vastaan ajetaan tyhjänä ja aikaa kuluu päätepysäkillä seisomiseen.

Keskustaan päättyvällä linjalla ajetaan tyyliin päästä päähän. Vertasin 65A:ta ja 550:a tämän asian vuoksi: kummallakaan ei matkusteta pääsääntöisesti päästä päähän.

Metron toiminta-ajatus on sama kuin esim. 65A:lla. Kivenlahti-Vuosaari tai Kivenlahti-Mellunmäki -matkoja ei tultaisi tekemään metrollakaan, vaan kuormitus jakautuu niin, että lännestä tulijat poistuvat keskustan asemilla aivan kuten idästä tulijat tekevät nyt. Lauttasaarelaisille keskimäärin joukkoliikennepalvelu huononee vaihdon vuoksi, joka tulee pakolliseksi lähes kaikille. Nille, jotka käyttävä metro jo nyt, on sama, vaihtaako Ruoholahdessa vai Lauttasaaressa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Poistuminen ja nousu voivat tapahtua vain puolella siitä linjan osuudesta kuin heilurilinjalla.


Ja sille toiselle puolelle mennessä kannattaa vaihtaa metroon, vaikka bussilinja sinne jatkuisikin, koska vaihtamalla metroon pääsee nopeammin.




> Kaluston käyttöaste on huonompi kuin heilurilinjalla, koska ruuhkaa vastaan ajetaan tyhjänä ja aikaa kuluu päätepysäkillä seisomiseen.


Ai kaluston käyttöaste on heilurilinjalla siksi parempi, että siinä jokaisella sivulla ajetaan puolet matkasta tyhjänä, kun keskustaan päättyvällä linjalla ajettaisiin puolet lyhyemmistä sivuista joka toinen tyhjänä?

Kun 65A jaetaan kahdeksi linjaksi, niin kaluston käyttöaste paranee, kun aikaa ei enää kulu Kampin ruuhkissa seisomiseen.




> Nille, jotka käyttävä metro jo nyt, on sama, vaihtaako Ruoholahdessa vai Lauttasaaressa.


Hyvä, että sinä tiedät. Minä odotan silti innolla, että liityntäbussit metroasemalta lähtevät täsmällisesti (Ruoholahdessa 9 min välein kulkevaa bussilinjaa voi joutua odottamaan 30 min, kiitos Kampin ruuhkien) ja että voin kävellä kotiin kohtuullisessa ajassa, jos liityntäbussia ei ole lähdössä hetkeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja sille toiselle puolelle mennessä kannattaa vaihtaa metroon, vaikka bussilinja sinne jatkuisikin, koska vaihtamalla metroon pääsee nopeammin.


Helsingissä tämä ei pidä paikkaansa Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välillä. Kävelymatkat asemille ja asemilta vievät niin paljon aikaa, että pintaliikenne on nopeampaa. Olen kiusallani kellottanut näitä riittävästi. Tämä tilanne edellyttää tietenkin, että pintaliikenteellä on joukkoliikennekaistat ja valoetuudet. Jos ne olisivat täydelliset, pintaliikenne voittaisi metron nykyistä selvemmin.

Ruoholahti - Kamppi -välillä tämä ei tietenkään ole mahdollista, koska tämä metron kannalta kiusallinen tilanne on eliminoitu tarkoituksella.




> Ai kaluston käyttöaste on heilurilinjalla siksi parempi, että siinä jokaisella sivulla ajetaan puolet matkasta tyhjänä, kun keskustaan päättyvällä linjalla ajettaisiin puolet lyhyemmistä sivuista joka toinen tyhjänä?


En oikein saa tästä ajatuksesta selvää. Kaluston käyttöaste on kuitenkin parempi silloin, kun matkustajia on molempiin suuntiin, ei vain toiseen. Heilurilinjalla matkustajia on molempiin suuntiin linjan keksivaiheilla, keskustaan päättyvällä linjalla ei ole. Ne, jotka matkustavat keskustapäättäriltä edelleen joukkoliikenteellä, käyttävät Helsingissä todennäköisimmin raitiovaunua. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä aamulla pohjoiseen on raitiovaunuissa kuormaa ja esikaupunkibussit ajavat tyhjinä.




> Kun 65A jaetaan kahdeksi linjaksi, niin kaluston käyttöaste paranee, kun aikaa ei enää kulu Kampin ruuhkissa seisomiseen.


Ongelmahan on siinä, että annetaan henkilöautojen jumittaa bussien kulku. Ongelma pitää poistaa, ei bussiliikenteen palvelu.




> Hyvä, että sinä tiedät. Minä odotan silti innolla, että liityntäbussit metroasemalta lähtevät täsmällisesti (Ruoholahdessa 9 min välein kulkevaa bussilinjaa voi joutua odottamaan 30 min, kiitos Kampin ruuhkien) ja että voin kävellä kotiin kohtuullisessa ajassa, jos liityntäbussia ei ole lähdössä hetkeen.


Kumpikohan maksaa enemmän, Lauttasaaren metroasema ja liityntäliikenne vai valoetuuksinen joukkoliikennekaista Ruoholahdenkadulta Kaivokadulle? Jälkimmäisellä saadaan liityntäliikennettä ja metroa nopeampi ja vaihdoton joukkoliikenneyhteys, metroasemalla ja liityntäliikenteellä jotain huonompaa. Toinen parantaa joukkoliikenteen menotaloutta, käyttöä ja tuloja. Ensimmäinen lisää joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia ja vähentää käyttöhalukkuutta ja siten myös tuloja.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tällainen tarkkuus vaatisi kyllä jo busseissa kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista, liikennevaloihin nollaviiveet ja ihan omat eristetyt väylät, mistä ei keskustan läpi maan pinnalla ajettaessa kannata unelmoidakaan. Ja silti matkustajamäärien vaihtelut vaikuttaisivat ajoaikaan, jopa metrolla vaihtelu saatta käytännössä olla pari minuuttia.



Berliinissä, jossa on yli kuusinkertainen määrä asukkaita kuin Helsingissä, ja jossa väestöntiheys on paljon suurempi, tämä tarkkuus toimii. Berliinissä kuitenkin kuljettaja myy lippuja, matkustajia on useassa bussissa kahdessa kerroksessa ja matkustajamäärät vaihtelevat. Silti kahden minuutin myöhässäolo on siellä harvinaista.




> Käytännössä tarvittaisiin kokonaan oma bussiväylä, jolla ei olisi Kampin ja Hakaniemen välillä juuri ollenkaan risteävää liikennettä sumputtamassa bussivirtaa mateleviksi kulkueiksi.



Siinähän on jo bussiväylä, joka tosin on täytetty autoilla. Kaisaniemenrannasta tai ehkä jo Hakanementorin läheltä tulisi autoilijoiden päästä suoraan keskustan alle parkkiluolaan, jotta 80 bussissa ja 100 ratikassa matkustavaa pääsisi töihin sujuvasti ja nopeasti. Ja miksi ihmeessa kapea kiskoilla varustettu Pitkäsilta pitää tukkia autoilla, kun suuri Hakaniemen silta kulkee parin sadan metrin päässä?

Eli, kuten Antero Alku on jo yrittänyt selittää, on bussiliikenteestä tehty niin huonoa, että mikä tahansa vaihtoehto kelpaa matkustajille. Koko tätä keskustelua ei tarvitsisi käydä, jos bussiliikenne olisi järkevästi toteutettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingissä tämä ei pidä paikkaansa Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välillä.


Ja Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välille jääkin vielä bussi.




> En oikein saa tästä ajatuksesta selvää.


Itse yritin tulkita esittämääsi ajatusta. En edes tarkkaan tiedä, mitä tarkoitat tässä yhteydessä kaluston käyttöasteella. Ennen olen kuullut sen tarkoittavan joko käyttökunnossaolopäivien osuutta tai osuutta vuorokauden tunneista, jolloin kalusto on käytössä.

----------


## vristo

> Siinähän on jo bussiväylä, joka tosin on täytetty autoilla. Kaisaniemenrannasta tai ehkä jo Hakanementorin läheltä tulisi autoilijoiden päästä suoraan keskustan alle parkkiluolaan, jotta 80 bussissa ja 100 ratikassa matkustavaa pääsisi töihin sujuvasti ja nopeasti. Ja miksi ihmeessa kapea kiskoilla varustettu Pitkäsilta pitää tukkia autoilla, kun suuri Hakaniemen silta kulkee parin sadan metrin päässä?


Pitkälläsillalla oli pitkään läpiajokielto henkilöautoille ruuhka-aikaan, mutta se ei paljoa niitä hidastanut, eikä poliisikaan sitä juuri vaivautunut valvomaan. 1990-luvun alussa tämä ajokielto poistettiin, kun viranomaiset vieläpä ilmoittivat, ettei heillä kertakaikkiaan ole resusseja sen valvontaan. 
Jos tällainen liikennevalvonta, kuten luvaton ajo joukkoliikennekaistalla, siirrettäisiin kuntien tehtäväksi ja se suoritettaisiin modernilla kamera- ja tietoliikennetekniikalla voisi tietysti tulos olla parempi. Vielä kun rikemaksun voisi lähettää suoraan ajoneuvon haltijalle, niin maksun perintä olisi helpompaa. 
Totta on, että Helsingin liikennejärjestelmät on nykyään tehty paljolti yksityisautoilun ehdoilla, mutta siitä ei voi syyttää muita kuin meitä äänestäjiä. Kansa haluaa niin.

----------


## vristo

> Kylläpä tämä nyt menee vaikeaksi.


Kyllä minä ymmärsin tarkoituksesi ihan oikein: pitkillä heilureilla saadan kaluston käyttö tehokkaammaksi ja voidaan tarjota matkustajille hyviä yhteyksiä, ilman mahdollisia vaihtoja. Mainitut h65A ja h66A olivat ensimmäiset tällaiset Helsingissä. 1980-luvulla ne saivat jatkoa linjoista h14 (ex-h14+h36), h18 (ex-h18+h35) sekä myös mainittu yölinja h20N (h20+h42). 1990-luvulla oli sellainen suunnitteilla edesmenneestä h32:sta yhdistämällä se johonkin Etelä-Espoon seutulinjaan (linja 112 oli vahvasti ehdolla), mutta sen osalta homma meni sitten niin, että linja h41 vain siirrettiin alkumatkasta kulkemaan kolmekakkosen reittiä. Nykyiset läpiyönlinjat ovat tällaisia pitkiä heilureita, mutta ovat liian pitkiä ja mutkikkaita päiväliikenteeseen (sopivat vain juopuneiden matkustajien "karjavaunuiksi").
Sekin on totta, että bussiheilurit oltaisiin saatu sujuvimmiksi mm. autottomalla keskustalla tai muuten osoittamalle niille väyliä, jossa ne eivät ole muun liikenteen vaikutuksen armoilla. Totta on myös, ettei Helsingissä ole haluttu sellaista järjestää, sillä aivan liikaa toimitaan yksityisautoilun ehdoilla. Tämä vaan on faktaa ja kansan valitsemat päättäjät toimivat niin. Siksi metro sopii hyvin tällaisille kansalle sekä sen päättäjille. 

Metro on kuitenkin tällainen vahva heilurilinja parhaimmilla, johtuen juuri sen täsmällisyydestä ja luotettavuudesta. Se yhdistettynä sopivaan tariffiuudistukseen on varmasti joukkoliikenteen suosiota lisäävä asia Etelä-Espoosta Sipooseen/Vuosaareen ulottuvan metrolinjan varrella. Mieluiten hävitettään pääkaupunkiseudun kuntarajat kokonaan.

----------


## melfstro

> Itä-Helsinki on niin laaja että liityntäliikennettä tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa alueen sisällä, samalla se liityntäbussi sitten ajaa Helsingin keskustaan asti.
> 
> Tai:
> 
> Etelä-Espoo on niin laaja että liityntäliikennettä tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa alueen sisällä, samalla se liityntäbussi sitten ajaa Helsingin keskustaan asti.


Vähän eri kokoluokan alueesta nyt kuitenkin kyse, satamaan ajaa Vuosaaren metroasemalta muutamassa minuutissa, jolloin ehkä liityntäliikenteen vaatima kalustomäärä olisi sama.
Tosin kyllä metrollakin ehtisi nippa-nappa nykyisellä kierrosajalla satamaan asti ajaa, kun sinne raide kerran kuitenkin tulee.

----------


## melfstro

> Siinähän on jo bussiväylä, joka tosin on täytetty autoilla. Kaisaniemenrannasta tai ehkä jo Hakanementorin läheltä tulisi autoilijoiden päästä suoraan keskustan alle parkkiluolaan, jotta 80 bussissa ja 100 ratikassa matkustavaa pääsisi töihin sujuvasti ja nopeasti.


Tällainen tunneli houkuttelisi vain lisää autoilijoita keskustaan ja aiheuttaisi muualla sisääntuloväylillä entistä pahempia ruuhkia. Varmaan parempi laittaa nekin rahat metroon.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tällainen tunneli houkuttelisi vain lisää autoilijoita keskustaan ja aiheuttaisi muualla sisääntuloväylillä entistä pahempia ruuhkia. Varmaan parempi laittaa nekin rahat metroon.


Ruuhkista ei ole haittaa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille, jos hekin saavat omat kaistat. Onhan se nyt kaiken järjen ja älyn vastaista, että henkilöautoilla on kaksi tai kolme kaistaa, joukkoliikenteellä yksi tai ei yhtään. Onko tämä mielestäsi reilua?

Keskustaan autoruuhkat johtuvat huonosta joukkoliikennetarjonnasta, ei ruuhkautuvista kaduista. Ja jos on niin hölmö, että haluaa istua siellä ruuhkassa Radio Nolon säetäessä moottorin ääniä, niin ei siitä pidä ainakaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä syyttää.

----------


## melfstro

> Onhan se nyt kaiken järjen ja älyn vastaista, että henkilöautoilla on kaksi tai kolme kaistaa, joukkoliikenteellä yksi tai ei yhtään. Onko tämä mielestäsi reilua?


Ei ole, eikä mitkään keskustatunnelit tätä suhdetta kokonaisuudessaan parantaisi. Jotta tunneliin pääsisi ajamaan sujuvasti pitäisi sitten muuallakin lisätä autokaistojen määrää ja ne kaistat kyllä täyttyisivätkin autoista joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella. 




> Keskustaan autoruuhkat johtuvat huonosta joukkoliikennetarjonnasta, ei ruuhkautuvista kaduista.


Ei voi kyllä puhua huonosta tarjonnasta, kun joukkoliikenteen osuus keskustaan suuntautuvista matkoista on n. 70%. Ne kadut vaan ruuhkautuvat koska autoja on silti katutilaan nähden liikaa ja keskustassa autoilu on liian halpaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei ole, eikä mitkään keskustatunnelit tätä suhdetta kokonaisuudessaan parantaisi. Jotta tunneliin pääsisi ajamaan sujuvasti pitäisi sitten muuallakin lisätä autokaistojen määrää ja ne kaistat kyllä täyttyisivätkin autoista joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella.



Kyse ei ole mistään keskustatunnelista, vaan parkkiluolasta, joka vie autot maan alle pois jalankulkijoita ja joukkoliikennettä häiritsemästä. Autotunnelit maksetaan parkkipaikkoja tarjoavien yritysten eikä seudun asukkaiden pussista. Moottoritiet on moottoriteitä eikä sinne tarvitse ilman autoa mennä, jos kotiovelta pääsee bussilla, ratikkalla, junalla, metrolla tai ihan millä tahansa härvelillä. Tukkikoot autoilijat keskenänsä sen moottoritien, jos tykkäävät istua peltilehmässään saamatta huonoa omaatuntoa. Ei joukkoliikennevälineet moottoriteitä tarvitse, niillekin voi rakentaa omat tiet.





> Ei voi kyllä puhua huonosta tarjonnasta, kun joukkoliikenteen osuus keskustaan suuntautuvista matkoista on n. 70%. Ne kadut vaan ruuhkautuvat koska autoja on silti katutilaan nähden liikaa ja keskustassa autoilu on liian halpaa.



Matkojen ja joukkoliikennehärvelien määrä tai liikennevälineen ylisuuri kapasiteetti ei automaattisesti tee tarjonnasta hyvää. Nämä asiat ovat kyllä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla esillä. Jos keskustassa autoilu on liian halpaa, on joukkoliikenne lähes ilmaista. Tämäkään ei tee siitä "Euroopan parasta". Monissa maailman kolkissa autoilu keskustassa on ihan yhtä halpaa, muttei autoja silti ole niin paljon katuja tukkimassa. Tämä johtuu siitä, että muutaman kympin kuukausilipulla pääsee kätevämmin ja sujuvammin liikkumaan.

Miksi ihmeessä pitää tuhlata aikaa ruuhkassa, kun voisi istua vaikka bussin kyydissä mukavasti lehteä lukemassa? Tunnelijuna ei tähän ole kuin yksi vaihtoehto muiden seassa. Vaan tunneli maksaa aivan liikaa ja se on pois erityisesti joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä, sillä he maksavat verojen lisäksi myös lippunsa. Myös kaunis kaupunkikuva lahjoitetaan autoilijoille, ihan kuin pimeys ei olisi muutenkin niin masentavaa Suomessa. Lisäksi jotkut erityisryhmät tarvitsevat erityisiä ratkaisuja, kuten käy ilmi tänään Ylen aikaisen uutisten jutusta. Huvittavaa on, että jos länsimetro rakennettaisiin  näkövammaisille esteettömäksi, kuten jutussa toivotaan, ei sitä tunneliin voisi laittaa. Itse ainakin koen hissit ja portaat esteeksi, vähintään hidasteeksi, siitä huolimatta vaikka näköni on mainio.

----------


## sane

> Miksi ihmeessä pitää tuhlata aikaa ruuhkassa, kun voisi istua vaikka bussin kyydissä mukavasti lehteä lukemassa? Tunnelijuna ei tähän ole kuin yksi vaihtoehto muiden seassa. Vaan tunneli maksaa aivan liikaa ja se on pois erityisesti joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä, sillä he maksavat verojen lisäksi myös lippunsa. Myös kaunis kaupunkikuva lahjoitetaan autoilijoille, ihan kuin pimeys ei olisi muutenkin niin masentavaa Suomessa. Lisäksi jotkut erityisryhmät tarvitsevat erityisiä ratkaisuja, kuten käy ilmi tänään Ylen aikaisen uutisten jutusta. Huvittavaa on, että jos länsimetro rakennettaisiin  näkövammaisille esteettömäksi, kuten jutussa toivotaan, ei sitä tunneliin voisi laittaa. Itse ainakin koen hissit ja portaat esteeksi, vähintään hidasteeksi, siitä huolimatta vaikka näköni on mainio.


Jep, olisi mielenkiintoinen nähdä miten joukkoliikenteen osuuden kävisi, mikäli autoliikenne rakennettaisiin ankeaan tunnelliin, pikaratikoiden ajellessa maan päällä ilman henkilöautoja tukkimassa liikennettä, kaupunki/merimaisemasta nauttien.

----------


## melfstro

> Kyse ei ole mistään keskustatunnelista, vaan parkkiluolasta, joka vie autot maan alle pois jalankulkijoita ja joukkoliikennettä häiritsemästä. Autotunnelit maksetaan parkkipaikkoja tarjoavien yritysten eikä seudun asukkaiden pussista. Moottoritiet on moottoriteitä eikä sinne tarvitse ilman autoa mennä, jos kotiovelta pääsee bussilla, ratikkalla, junalla, metrolla tai ihan millä tahansa härvelillä.


Yhtälailla parkkiluolien rakentaminen on silkkaa autoilun suosimista, eikä ne autot sinne luolaan tyhjästä ilmesty. Moottoritiet rahoitetaan verovaroin eikä sellaista Hakaniemeen asti ole tulossa.

Helsingissä on parkkiluolia jo nyt ihan tarpeeksi, joten olisi korkea aika puuttua katuverkon ruuhkiin muilla keinoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse yritin tulkita esittämääsi ajatusta. En edes tarkkaan tiedä, mitä tarkoitat tässä yhteydessä kaluston käyttöasteella. Ennen olen kuullut sen tarkoittavan joko käyttökunnossaolopäivien osuutta tai osuutta vuorokauden tunneista, jolloin kalusto on käytössä.


Niinhän se on, että käytettävät termit pitäisi aina määritellä. Olet aivan oikeassa, nuo kirjoittamasi ovat 2 käyttöastetta.

Minä tarkoitin joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteella tässä tarjottujen paikkojen suhdetta käytettyihin paikkoihin. Ja vielä täsmennettynä, paikkakilometrejä.

Tarjotut paikkakilometrit ovat vuoromäärä x linjan kiertopituus x kaluston paikkakapasiteetti. Käytetyt paikkakilometrit eli matkustajakilometrit ovat tehtyjen matkojen pituuksien summa. Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä tämä tilastoitu käyttöaste on raitioliikenteessä 18 %, metrolla ja busseissa noin 14-15 %.

Antero

----------


## Count

Heitänpä tähän pitkän hiljaiseloni jälkeen kommentin tuosta 65/66 bussilinjojen ihanuudesta.

Aikoinaan asuin Pakilassa. Työpaikka oli Lauttasaaressa. Bussimatka kesti saatanallisen pitkään, oli ahdasta ja kurjaa ja istumaan pääsi ehkä tuurilla.
Muutin sitten Kallioon. Työpaikka sama. Bussimatka ei ollut enää ihan niin pitkä, mutta hitaimmasta osuudesta pääsin edelleen nauttimaan.
Tässä välissä hankin auton - työmatka muuttui vähän siedettävämmäksi, mutta...
Lopulta muutin Lauttasaareen. Elämä hymyili ja ruuhkabusseissa istuminen jäi vieraaksi. 

Tämän jälkeen on paljon vettä virrannut Vantaanjoessa ja jotkut liikennejärjestelyt ovat epäilemättä muuttuneet. Itse olisin valinnut riemusta kiljuen vaihdollisen yhteyden (lue: metron) jos olisin sillä päässyt Kampin sumpusta säällisessä ajassa ohi.

Pienenä tarkennuksena voisin tarjota lisäksi sitä, että Lauttasaari-lehti ei todellakaan edusta koko Lauttasaaren väestön mielipidettä. Itselläni oli aikoinaan ovessa erikseen maininta että en halua ko. aviisia, koska sen vastenmielinen öyhötys ja NIMBY propaganda alkoi kyllästyttää. (Kuvaavaa on, että pelkkä "Ei mainoksia, ei ilmaisjakelulehtiä, kiitos!" ei tehonnut...)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse olisin valinnut riemusta kiljuen vaihdollisen yhteyden (lue: metron) jos olisin sillä päässyt Kampin sumpusta säällisessä ajassa ohi.


Juuri sen vuoksi näitä yhteyksiä huonoina pidetäänkin. Ei ole tarkoitus järjestää mahdollisimman hyvää joukkoliikennettä vaan matkustajia metroon.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaluston käyttöaste on huonompi kuin heilurilinjalla, koska ruuhkaa vastaan ajetaan tyhjänä ja aikaa kuluu päätepysäkillä seisomiseen.





> Minä tarkoitin joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteella tässä tarjottujen paikkojen suhdetta käytettyihin paikkoihin. Ja vielä täsmennettynä, paikkakilometrejä.


No niin, nyt kun käsitteet on selvillä, niin palataan tähän ruuhkaa vastaan ajamiseen. Jos heilurilinjan sijasta on kaksi erillistä säteittäislinjaa, niin kyllähän molemmat kuormittuvat myös ruuhkaa vastaan. Keskustan toiselle puolelle matkustavat vaan joutuvat vaihtamaan kulkuneuvoa välissä. Koska meillä Helsingissä keskustan läpiajo itä-länsisuunnassa on tukkoinen ja Kampin terminaali on kaukana Rautatientorista, tarkoittaa se kulkuneuvon vaihtaminen meillä itä-länsi -suuntaisilla matkoilla useimmiten vaihtamista metroon. Olen oikeastaan yllättynyt siitä, kuinka moni Länsiväylän ja Lauttasaaren busseja käyttävistä vaihtaa aamuruuhkassa metroon. Ruuhkapiikissä metron istumapaikat täyttyy jo Ruoholahdessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos heilurilinjan sijasta on kaksi erillistä säteittäislinjaa, niin kyllähän molemmat kuormittuvat myös ruuhkaa vastaan.


Käytännössä ei tapahdu näin, vaan säteittäislinja ajaa ruuhkaa vastaan tyhjänä. Tämä käy käytännön kokemuksesta selville esim. Mainitsemassani Mannerheimintien tapauksessa tai siitä, että Turussa havaittiin 15 %:n matkamäärän nousu siirryttäessä heiluriin säteittäisistä. Samansuuntaisia kokemuksia on muualtakin.

Tälle ilmiölle pitää tietenkin olla jokin selitys. Varsin luontevia selityksiä onkin. Heilurilinjalla muutaman pysäkin ajaminen päätepysäkkiä pidemmälle sujuu vaivatta parissa minuutissa. Kun ei ole järjestettyjä ja ajoitettuja vaihtoja, ei vaihdon vaiva vastaa hyötyä, ja loppumatka tehdään vaikka kävellen. Ratikkaan tai metroon vaihdetaan siksi, että sitä pidetään kannattavana. Ratikan tapauksessa syynä on se, että sen palvelu on suunniteltukin tähän tarkoitukseen: vuoroväli on lyhyt, pysäkkejä on tiheään ja vaihtopysäkki on lähellä.

Metron tapauksen selitikin jo itse.




> Olen oikeastaan yllättynyt siitä, kuinka moni Länsiväylän ja Lauttasaaren busseja käyttävistä vaihtaa aamuruuhkassa metroon. Ruuhkapiikissä metron istumapaikat täyttyy jo Ruoholahdessa.


Minä en ole, koska keskustan joukkoliikennepalvelu on tarkoituksella järjestetty niin, että metro on houkuttelevin tapa.

Meidän järjestelymme kolmesta eri säteittäislinjojen päätepysäkkialueesta etäällä toisistaan on vastoin kaikkia hyvän joukkoliikenteen periaatteita. Tällainen järjestely ei palvele muuta kuin sitä, että metroon täytyy järjestää matkustajia. Kuvaavaa vallitseville asenteille on vielä se, että suunnitellaan kyllä puolen miljardin tunnelia henkilöautoliikenteen sujuvalle pääsylle kaupungin poikki, mutta katutason joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole mitään suunnitelmia.

Antero

----------


## Count

> Juuri sen vuoksi näitä yhteyksiä huonoina pidetäänkin. Ei ole tarkoitus järjestää mahdollisimman hyvää joukkoliikennettä vaan matkustajia metroon.


No tuota, mitenkähän tuon Kampin sumppuuntumisen sitten kiertäisi, paitsi lentäen jos ali ei saa mennä? 
Minun mielestäni joukkoliikenne olisi ollut loistavaa vaihdo(i)sta huolimatta koska reaalinen matka-aikani olisi lyhentynyt dramaattisesti. Vaikka maailma saattaakin olla erilainen bussiuskovaisen silmin...

----------


## Antero Alku

> No tuota, mitenkähän tuon Kampin sumppuuntumisen sitten kiertäisi, paitsi lentäen jos ali ei saa mennä?


Jos 65A:n nykyinen reitti on henkilöautoilta rauhoitettu ja siellä on busseille valoetuudet, niin siinä se lentäminen on. Ei sen kummempaa.

Jos tätä on vaikea hahmottaa, niin kuvittele vain tilanne, jossa 65A pääsee ajamaan keskustassa reittinsä joutumatta pysähtymään muualla kuin pysäkeillä. Aikataua voi miettiä siltä pohjalta, että yhden pysäkkivälin ajoaika on aina minuutti.

Eikös Vristo ole niin, että ongelma on oikeastaan vain osuudella Ruoholahdenkatu-Ateneum? Tuohon väliin mahtuu 4 pysäkkiväliä, ja sen pitäisi sujua 4:ssä minuutissa. Ja miksi tuo väli on onglema? Koska juuri sillä välillä ei ole bussikaistaa, kuten siihen saakka ja siitä eteenpäin.




> Minun mielestäni joukkoliikenne olisi ollut loistavaa vaihdo(i)sta huolimatta koska reaalinen matka-aikani olisi lyhentynyt dramaattisesti. Vaikka maailma saattaakin olla erilainen bussiuskovaisen silmin...


Eikö se olisi loistavaa näinkin? Ja saisit pysyä bussiuskovaisena.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Käytännössä ei tapahdu näin, vaan säteittäislinja ajaa ruuhkaa vastaan tyhjänä. Tämä käy käytännön kokemuksesta selville


Onko sinulla jotakin tarkempaa tietoa tämän käytännön kokemuksen tueksi? Kun katsoo esim. Mäkelänkadulle meneviä busseja Mäkelänkadun eteläpäässä aamuruuhkassa, niin niissä näyttää riittävän varsin hyvin väkeä. Matkustajista tosin vain aniharva tulee kyytiin Rautatientorilta, vaan bussit täyttyvät Kurvissa.  Metroasemalta kävelee lähes jatkuvana virtana ihmisiä bussipysäkille - siitä huolimatta, että Ruoholahdesta tulisi myös suora bussi Mäkelänkadulle.

Lyhyillä liityntämatkoilla kantakaupungin pääväylillä bussin vuoroväli muuten hakkaa raitiovaunun selvästi, sekä Elielinaukiolta että Rautatientorilta lähtee vähintään yksi bussi jokaisilla vihreillä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Yhtälailla parkkiluolien rakentaminen on silkkaa autoilun suosimista, eikä ne autot sinne luolaan tyhjästä ilmesty. Moottoritiet rahoitetaan verovaroin eikä sellaista Hakaniemeen asti ole tulossa.



Tietysti aina parempi olisikin, etteivät ne autot sinne ilmestyisi.

Parkkiluola kuuluu niille yrittäjille, jotka siitä haluavat tehdä bisnestä, ei niitä verorahoilla tarvitse maksaa toisin kuin autoille aina väistämisvelvollista, maanalaista metroa. Ei se ole autojen suosimista, että heidän täysin turhasta liikennemuodosta rankaistaan. Se taas on aivan sama, miksi Hakaniemeen kaupungin ulkopuolelta saapuvaa tietä kutsutaan, siinä on joka tapauksessa sama määrä kaistoja. Nopeus ei kutenkaan olisi 120 km/h, 60 km/h riittää.

Pääasia olisi siis, että autot saataisiin pois kaduilta niiden silmistä, jotka niistä eivät hyödy. Tässä tapauksessa sen 70 prosentin, jotka keskustaan joukkoliikenteellä tulevat. Miksi ihmeessä meidän täytyy kärsiä sen 30 %:n tähden? Miksei niitä autoilijoita laiteta koville, mutta joukkoliikennettä käyttävät ja lipun maksaneet yksinhuoltajaäidit, näkövammaiset ja vanhukset laitetaan? Ei tässä ole mitään järkeä!

Tämä autoilun rajoittaminen kaduilta luolaan on siis se pakkokeino autoilua vastaan. Se yksistään ei riitä, eikä sen pitäisikään riittää. Tähän heitetään päälle vielä palveleva joukkoliikenne, silloin alkaa autoilu tuntumaan joukkoliikenteen kilpailijalta eikä päinvastoin.




> Helsingissä on parkkiluolia jo nyt ihan tarpeeksi, joten olisi korkea aika puuttua katuverkon ruuhkiin muilla keinoilla.



Helsingissä on myös tilaa parkkiluolille aivan tarpeeksi. Ja niin on myös katuja linja-autoille ja ratikolle, sille osalle kansaa, jotka eivät täytä niitä yli tuhannen kilon peltilaatikoilla. Miksei olemassa olevaa, veronmaksajien rahoilla rakennettua infraa voida ottaa veronmaksajien käyttöön? Miksi veronmaksajat joutuvat maksamaan vielä ylimääräistä siitä, että autoille annetaan lisää katuja käyttöön ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät laitetaan maan alle? Katuverkon ruuhkiin ei todellakaan puututa niin, että laitetaan jalankulkijat ja metrot kallion sisään.

Kuten todettu, niin tässä ei ole mitään järkeä! Onko teistä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten todettu, niin tässä ei ole mitään järkeä! Onko teistä?


No ei ole muuta kuin historian jatkumo.

Oli aika, jolloin kaikki unelmoivat autosta eikä ymmärretty, että siitä olisi mitään haittaa. Tunnettu tällaisen ajattelija oli itseoppinut arkkitehti Le Corbusiér, joka ajoi läpi vuonna 1931 Ateenan julistuksen ja eriytetyn (lue: hajanaisen) kaupunkirakenteen - koska auto hoiti kaikki liikennetarpeet ongelmitta.

Sen jälkeen on auton ja betonin ihailijoita riittänyt. Ja monet niistä on elossa yhä, eivätkä ole vielä jääneet eläkkeelle. Jotkut ovat jääneet, mutta pitävät kiinni ja ovat kuin eivät olisi eläkkeellä.

Aikanaan oli aktiivinen Enemmistö ry, joka oli varmasti silloin aikaansa edellä. Luulen, että auton ihailijat olivat enemmistö 1970-luvulla. Nyt voi olla tilanne toisin päin. Mutta vaikea on saada muutosta aikaiseksi käytännössä.

Vesan ajatuksia kun lukee, niin tulee mieleen, että pitäisiköhän kääntyä keskustatunnelin kannattajaksi. Kuitenkin sillä ehdolla, että autolijat maksavat siitä täyden hinnan. Ensin rakennusoikeudesta ja sitten kaikista kustannuksista. Ja sellaisella sopimuksella, että autot ajavat sitten siellä, eikä niitä tarvitse keskustassa enää nähdä, kuulla eikä haistaa.

Tunneliin saa ostaa kuukausilipun tai maksaa kertamaksuja, miten vain. Mutta tunnelia ei subventoida. Ei vaikka joukkoliikennettä subventoidaankin. Sillä autoilua on subventoitu tarpeeksi pitkään niin, että nyt riitti. Ja siksi toiseksi subventoidaan esikaupungeissa edelleen.

Mutta se tunneli voisi sitten jatkua aluksi Matinkylään, ja heti kun autoilijoilta vain maksuhaluukkuutta riittää, niin jatkakoon Kivenlahteen ja vaikka Kirkkonummelle. Länsiväylän paikalle pannaan nurmetetut raiteet ja loppu asfaltti korjataan pois. Paitsi no, voi pari kaistaa säilyttää pyörä- ja rullaluisteluteiksi. Kun niissä on vähemmän mäkiä kuin nykyisillä kevareilla.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Tunneliin saa ostaa kuukausilipun tai maksaa kertamaksuja, miten vain. Mutta tunnelia ei subventoida. Ei vaikka joukkoliikennettä subventoidaankin. Sillä autoilua on subventoitu tarpeeksi pitkään niin, että nyt riitti. Ja siksi toiseksi subventoidaan esikaupungeissa edelleen.


Eipä autoilua minun mielestä voi sanoa subventoitavan niin kauan, kun autoilusta on valtiolle huomattavasti enemmän tuloja, kuin mitä liikennehankkeisiin käytetään. Toki muussa kuin rahallisessa mielessä, mutta ymmärsin tämän juuri taloudellisesta vinkkelistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko sinulla jotakin tarkempaa tietoa tämän käytännön kokemuksen tueksi? Kun katsoo esim. Mäkelänkadulle meneviä busseja Mäkelänkadun eteläpäässä aamuruuhkassa, niin niissä näyttää riittävän varsin hyvin väkeä.


Tässä nyt tietenkin pitää erottaa, mikä asia on seurausta mistäkin. Se, mitä tapahtuu Helsingissä metrotunnelin suunnassa ei kuvaa "häiriötöntä" tilannetta kuten esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien suunta. Lisäksi meillä on se puute, ettei ole olemassa tietoa, kuinka paljon matkustajia liikkuu minkäkinlaisilla matkoilla. Siis näemme kyllä jossain, että metroasemalta tulee ihmisiä tai bussiin nousee ihmisiä tai ratikassa on ihmisiä. Mutta se tieto ei kerro sitä, mistä ne tulevat, mihin ovat menossa ja miksi sitä matkaa juuri niin tekevät.

Väitän, että kun on joukkoliikennekaistat ja liikennevaloetuudet tai edes ylipäätään kohtuulliset ja samat olosuhteet kahdelle säteittäiselle tai niitä vastaavalle yhdelle heilurilinjalle, se heiluri on taloudellisempi liikennöitävä ja tuottaa paremmat tulot kuljettaessaan enemmän matkustajia.

Erikoistapauksessa, jossa kaikki työpaikat ovat yhden keskustan päätepysäkin ympärillä, näiden kahden ratkaisun välillä ei ole eroa matkustajamäärässä, koska kaikki jäisivät aina vain sillä keskustan yhdellä pysäkillä aamulla pois ja illalla päinvastoin. Mutta mitä laajemmalle matkakohteet jakautuvat, sen pidemmälle heiluri kuormittuu kahteen suuntaan ja 2 säteittäislinjaa samoin. Mutta kun säteittäislinjan palvelu on vaihdon vuoksi huonompaa, useampi ajaa omalla autolla.

Tämä sähellys mikä täällä nyt vallitsee ei kerro mitään muuta kuin tällaisen sähellyksen ongelmista. Tietenkin ihmiset vaihtavat metroon, jos niillä ei ole parempaa vaihtoehtoa. Ja ei ole, kun metro on ainoa yhteys idän ja lännen säteittäislinjojen välillä ja pari heiluria jumiutetaan henkilöautojen ruuhkiin.




> Lyhyillä liityntämatkoilla kantakaupungin pääväylillä bussin vuoroväli muuten hakkaa raitiovaunun selvästi, sekä Elielinaukiolta että Rautatientorilta lähtee vähintään yksi bussi jokaisilla vihreillä.


Niin tekee, voihan sen laskea pääkatujen pysäkkiaikatauluista. Ja Reittiopaskin suosii niitä. On oikein työn takana saada se joskun ehdottamaan ratikkaa, vaikka sitten kun saa, niin ratikka voikin olla sen mukaan nopeampi kuin bussit ja metro.

Mutta matkustusmukavuudessa bussi jää toiseksi, huolimatta siitä, että väliin tuntuu melkoiselta syheröltä meidän ratikkaraiteemmekin.

Ja muuten tuntuu metroratakin. Yleensä en matkusta ensi vaunun etutelin päällä. En vain pidä niistä paikoista. Mutta tulipa matkustetuksi, ja ihmettelen, miten raiteen heitot sekä kaarteiden aloitukset tuntuivat. Vaikka oli 200-sarjan juna. Tuli oikein kuljettajaa sääli, mutta onhan sillä sentään kunnon istuin eikä muovikulho.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eipä autoilua minun mielestä voi sanoa subventoitavan niin kauan, kun autoilusta on valtiolle huomattavasti enemmän tuloja, kuin mitä liikennehankkeisiin käytetään. Toki muussa kuin rahallisessa mielessä, mutta ymmärsin tämän juuri taloudellisesta vinkkelistä.


Autoilusta ei ole kunnalle mitään tuloja. Autovero ja polttoainevero sekä arvonlisäverot molemmista tuloutuvat valtion kassaan. Kaupunkialueen kadut ovat kunnan vastuulla, samoin olisi keskustatunneli, jos se tehtäisiin.

Tilannehan on joukkoliikenteessä myös sama. Kaupunkijoukkoliikenne on kunnan oma touhu, jonka subventio maksetaan kaupungin kassasta. Suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteelle edellinen hallitus lupasi tukea ensi kerran Suomen historiassa, mutta ei se sitä ehtinyt koskaan maksamaan. Helsinki on saanut tukea Vuosaaren metrorataan, mutta on toisaalta maksanut valtiolle tukea junaratojen rakentamisessa.

Henkilöautoilun verotuksessa valtio ei väitä eikä pyri kustannusvastaavuuteen, vaan yksinkertaisesti keräämään kassaansa rahaa niin paljon kuin eduskunta sallii rahaa auton käyttäjiltä ja omistajilta kerätä. Jos sitä ei kerättäisi autoilusta, se raha kerättäisiin esimerkiksi kovemmalla tuloverotuksella tai jollain muulla veromuodolla.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Jos 65A:n nykyinen reitti on henkilöautoilta rauhoitettu ja siellä on busseille valoetuudet, niin siinä se lentäminen on. Ei sen kummempaa.
> 
> Jos tätä on vaikea hahmottaa, niin kuvittele vain tilanne, jossa 65A pääsee ajamaan keskustassa reittinsä joutumatta pysähtymään muualla kuin pysäkeillä. Aikataua voi miettiä siltä pohjalta, että yhden pysäkkivälin ajoaika on aina minuutti.


"Only in Your Dream.."




> Eikös Vristo ole niin, että ongelma on oikeastaan vain osuudella Ruoholahdenkatu-Ateneum? Tuohon väliin mahtuu 4 pysäkkiväliä, ja sen pitäisi sujua 4:ssä minuutissa. Ja miksi tuo väli on onglema? Koska juuri sillä välillä ei ole bussikaistaa, kuten siihen saakka ja siitä eteenpäin.


Linjojen h65A ja h66A ongelmallisin reittiosuus on välillä Ruoholahdenkatu-Hakaniemi, muuten on aika sujuvaa menoa. Myös runsaat matkustajakuormat ja niiden lastaus/rahastus on ajoittain aikaavievää. Eli metrolla ei ole näitä ongelmia, kun ei ole ruuhkia ja on avorahastus. Busseille ei jälkimainittua voisi nykyään kuvitellakaan tai lipputulojen menetykset olisivat vieläkin suuremmat. Niin epärehellistä ja moraalitonta porukkaa matkustajat valitettavasti ovat; mennään pummilla, jos se vain suinkin onnistuu eikä kukaan huomaa. Tarkastustoimintakin on kohdennettu paljolti metroon ja ratikoihin.

Linja h21V on sitten aivan oma lukunsa; ennen sujuva bussiyhteys on onnistuttu pilaamaan täysin pistämällä se kiertelemään keskustan ruuhkaisimpia katuja, jotka ovat vieläpä alinomaa remontin keskellä. Yritä nyt siellä henkilöautojen keskellä sitten pysyä aikataulussa. Länsisataman linja h15A on ihan samaa luokkaa.

Siitä vaan sitten häätämään noita henkilöautovirtoja pois Helsingin keskustasta. Taistelihan se joku tuulimyllyjäkin vastaan...
Minulle metro on joukkoliikenteenkäyttäjänä toistaiseksi realistisin keino Helsingissä päästä nopeasti Larusta keskustaan ja edelleen ohi ruuhkista. Päästä ylipäätään liikkumaan. Niin, tietenkin on ne jalatkin  :Wink: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Only in Your Dream.."


Eiköhän me istuttaisi luolassa nuotion ääressä ja nukuttaisi yömme ilman näitä helvetinkoneita, jos kenelläkään ei olisi koskaan ollut unelmia. Siksi toiseksi elämä on tylsää ilman unelmia.

Sinä päivänä kun saat ajaa 65A:n ilman henkilöautoja keskustan läpi minulle riittää tietoisuus siitä, että työsi on muuttunut mukavammaksi. Mutta jos vaikka kiität kun nousen bussiisi, niin kyllä siitä tulee vielä parempi mieli. :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vesan ajatuksia kun lukee, niin tulee mieleen, että pitäisiköhän kääntyä keskustatunnelin kannattajaksi. Kuitenkin sillä ehdolla, että autolijat maksavat siitä täyden hinnan.



Nyt kun sinä tuon kirjoitit, kehtaan myöntää, että minulle tuli samanlaisia ajatuksia. Muistelen, että kossain ketjussa oli aikoinaan puhetta siitä, että kun kaupunki on nakerrettu parkkihalleja täyteen, on keskustatunneli jo oikeastaan valmis, ja juuri oikeassa käytössä eli viemässä autoja parkkiin.




> On oikein työn takana saada se joskun ehdottamaan ratikkaa, vaikka sitten kun saa, niin ratikka voikin olla sen mukaan nopeampi kuin bussit ja metro.



Työn takana saattaa olla jopa bussin saaminen reittioppaaseen. Kotoani metroasemalle on 600 metriä (ja toistasataa metriä portaita) matkaa, kun taas 58:n pysäkki on lähes oven edessä. Itäkeskukseen mennessäni reittiopas ehdotti vuosi sitten aina pelkkää metroa, vaikka 58:lla kuluu aikaa liki viisi minuuttia vähemmän. Nyt tilanne on hieman parantunut ja saan neljän metron väliin yhden bussin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siitä vaan sitten häätämään noita henkilöautovirtoja pois Helsingin keskustasta.



Eikös ne lähdekään, kun länsimetro ja keskustatunneli valmistuvat? Onko meitä huijattu?  :Icon Frown:

----------


## vristo

Tämä on sitten puhdas mun mielipide muutamien vuosien ja vuosikymmenien takaa:

Kun Kampin keskusta suunniteltiin ja toteutettiin, niin minä olisi jättänyt sinne jonkinlaisen ajoväylän Espoon terminaalin yhteyteen, jonka kautta Lauttasaaren bussit olisivat päässeet noiden em. ruuhkien ohi ja samalla olisi niillä ollut pysäkki Kampin Keskuksen sisällä, ihan em. Espoon terminaalin tuntumassa. Samaten olisin aikanaan toteuttanut Ruoholahden alueen niin, että kaikki Lauttasaaren bussit olisivat kiertäneet Ruoholahden metroaseman edestä, mennen tullen, ja sitten jonkilainen lyhyen rampin kautta palanneet takaisin Porkkalankadulle ja edelleen Ruoholahden sillalle. 

Näitä ajatuksia mulla oli siis siinä vaiheessa, kun Ruoholaden metroasema ja sen ympäristö oli vasta muovautumassa ja tuon Kampin keskuksen osalta siihen aikaan, kun se oli vasta suunnitteluasteella sekä Länsimetro toteuttamispäätös Espoon valtuustossa oli vasta kaukainen haave. Mutta nyt on toisin; haluan sen metron tänne, kun nuo haaveeni eivät toteutuneet edes osittain ja em. rakennushankkeet on toteutettu niin, että sellaisten järjestäminen on aika vaikeaa. Mutta eivät ne mitenkään huonoilta kuullosta minun korviini edelleenkään. 

Bussiväylä Ruoholahdenkadulta Kampin kautta edelleen Simonkadulle ja Rautatientorille on kai tarkoitus mennä Urho Kekkosen katua mennen tulleen, mutta sillä reitillä on vastassa ne kaikki kiertoliittymät, kavennukset yms. "turvallisuutta lisäävät" katuinfrat, jotka eivät, niin pahoin pelkään, muuta tilannetta juuri miksikään. Se Kampin ratikkakin saattaa olla sellainen tekijä, kun sinne isketään tiheävuoroväliset bussilinjat sekaan (h55, h65A ja h66A). Sieluni silmin näen jo ratikkan UK-kadun pysäkillä lastaamassa ja h65A:n telibussi odottelee vuoroaan päästä samalle pysäkille sen takana (vai kuinka pitkiä pysäkkialueista tulee?). Ja aikaa kuluu...

Metro Lauttasaareen on sensijaan ollut haaveeni jo 1970-luvulta lähtien, kun ensi kerran pääsin sisälle sen maailmaan.

----------


## vristo

> Eikös ne lähdekään, kun länsimetro ja keskustatunneli valmistuvat? Onko meitä huijattu?


Eiköhän tuo autoton keskusta tule käsittämään Rautatientorin ja Espojen välisen alueen. Mihinkään Kamppiin, Ruoholahteen, Kaisaniemeen tai edes Manskulle se ei vaikuttane. Ei poliittisilla päättäjillä ole rohkeutta edes ehdotella sellaisia. 

Mutta entäs jos Keskustatunneli (yksi autottoman keskustan "edellytyksiä") joutuu pahasti vastatuuleen, niin kuin nyt näyttää. Poliitikot ovat poliitikkoja vaikka voissa paistaisi  :Wink: , lehmänkauppoilla rakennetaan "viihtyisämpää" kaupunkia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eiköhän tuo autoton keskusta tule käsittämään Rautatientorin ja Espojen välisen alueen.



Enpä usko lähiaikojen päätösten tai lupausten tuovan yhtäkään kävely- tai joukkoliikennekatua. Muutenhan Isolla Roobertinkadulla olisi voinut jo kävellä vuodesta 1986 ilman autoliikenteen häiriötä, samoin Aleksanterinkadun monella poikkikadulla. Joka vuosi kansainvälisen autottoman päivän jälkeen voisi kadut jättää suljetuksi, jos niin tahdotaan. Mieltänsä osoittamaan ei kuitenkaan yhdy joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät eikä kävelijät, vain jonkinlainen viherpiipertäjiksi haukuttu vähemmistö.




> Mutta entäs jos Keskustatunneli (yksi autottoman keskustan "edellytyksiä") joutuu pahasti vastatuuleen, niin kuin nyt näyttää.



Siinähän joutuu, minua ei haittaa. Mielummin hyväksyn sen nykyisen 23 000 autoa vuorokaudessa kuin sen, että autojen pääsyä keskustaan helpotetaan nostamalla läpiajon kapasiteetti 50 000:een, kun tämä kuitenkin nostaisi myös keskustaan ajavien määrää. Keskustatunnelin voi rakentaa puolestani nykyisen Kehä I:n alle ja päälle mahtoisi sitten kaunis puisto, jossa 22 kilometriä pitkä ulkoilureitti.

Oslossa autolla vuonna 2004 käydessäni totesin, että kylläpä tunnelit ovat mahtavia, pääsee suoraan kaupungin keskustaan tai keskustan halki. En ottanut tuolloin huomioon sitä, että myös keskustassa ajoa oli jouduttu helpottamaan, jotta autoilijat pääsevät myös tunnelista pois keskustassa. Tämän huomasin sitten kävellessäni. Täydellistä liikennekaaosta ja tukkeumista oli helpotettu tietulleilla. Yhtäkään kävelykatua en kuitenkaan Oslossa muista nähneeni.

Joko me olemme maan päällä tai sitten autot. Minä valitsen meidät, koska viemme vähemmän tilaa. En halua siirtyä tasosta toiseen tai kulkea pimeässä, kun tämä onnistuu autoilta kätevämmin. Ei ole hyvin järjestettyä joukkoliikennettä, jos matkustajat siirretään maan alle ja autot kadulle. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän on kuitenkin tultava niille samoille kaduille, jotka autoliikenne tukkii. Jos halutaan esteetöntä pääsyä ja turvallista matkantekoa, otetaan ne joukkoliikennevälineet sinne maan päälle ja laitetaan ne autot pois tieltä. 

Pitäisi suunnitella "tulevaisuuden autokaupunki", jossa voi vaivatta ajaa ilman, että jalankulkijat tai ratikat häiritsisivät, ja jossa pääsee suoria reittejä, ilman liikennevaloja perille. Samalla kaavalla kuin aikoinaan kaupunkeja halkovia valtaväyliä suunniteltiin, mutta tällä kertaa ne halkoisivat vain kallioita. Tästähän autoilijat unelmoisivat.

----------


## melfstro

> Oslossa autolla vuonna 2004 käydessäni totesin, että kylläpä tunnelit ovat mahtavia, pääsee suoraan kaupungin keskustaan tai keskustan halki. En ottanut tuolloin huomioon sitä, että myös keskustassa ajoa oli jouduttu helpottamaan, jotta autoilijat pääsevät myös tunnelista pois keskustassa. Tämän huomasin sitten kävellessäni. Täydellistä liikennekaaosta ja tukkeumista oli helpotettu tietulleilla. Yhtäkään kävelykatua en kuitenkaan Oslossa muista nähneeni.


Niin, sama pätee Helsinkiinkin, jos Hakaniemeen tehdään sisäänajo parkkiluolaan se aiheuttaa paineita tehdä myös esim. Mäkelänkatu sujuvammaksi autoille jne... Jos näin ei tapahtuisi, vaan autot seisoisi edelleen samoissa ruuhkissa, yksityisten tahojen halukkuus rahoittaa parkkiluola olisi varmaan myös heikko ja hanke kaatuisi kaupungin niskoille.
Ja vaikka joukkoliikenteelle kuinka olisi omat kaistat autoruuhkat kuitenkin vaikuttavat kun risteykset menee tukkoon yms.




> Pitäisi suunnitella "tulevaisuuden autokaupunki", jossa voi vaivatta ajaa ilman, että jalankulkijat tai ratikat häiritsisivät, ja jossa pääsee suoria reittejä, ilman liikennevaloja perille. Samalla kaavalla kuin aikoinaan kaupunkeja halkovia valtaväyliä suunniteltiin, mutta tällä kertaa ne halkoisivat vain kallioita. Tästähän autoilijat unelmoisivat.


Eiköhän kuitenkin ole parempi vain rajoittaa ja vaikeuttaa autoilua pala palata ilman mitään uusia tunneleita, ihan ympäristönkin kannalta. Kalliotakin saa louhia aikalailla enemmän autotunnelia varten, jos halutaan metrotunnelia vastaava kapasiteetti.

----------


## melfstro

> Ja muuten tuntuu metroratakin. Yleensä en matkusta ensi vaunun etutelin päällä. En vain pidä niistä paikoista. Mutta tulipa matkustetuksi, ja ihmettelen, miten raiteen heitot sekä kaarteiden aloitukset tuntuivat. Vaikka oli 200-sarjan juna. Tuli oikein kuljettajaa sääli, mutta onhan sillä sentään kunnon istuin eikä muovikulho.


Sitten ei voi kun ihmetellä ettei ratikoita ole laitettu käyttökieltoon aikoja sitten. Siirtymäkaaret kun tuntuvat Helsingin rataverkolla olevan tuntematon käsite ja Variotramin kolinan kuulee satojen metrien päähän.

----------


## kemkim

> Totta on, että Helsingin liikennejärjestelmät on nykyään tehty paljolti yksityisautoilun ehdoilla, mutta siitä ei voi syyttää muita kuin meitä äänestäjiä. Kansa haluaa niin.


Tämä ei nyt ihan pidä paikkaansa. Jos otetaan esimerkki ihan joltain muulta alueelta, niin sosiaaliturvaa on heikennetty vuosi toisensa jälkeen ja markkinaehtoisuutta lisätty, vaikka kansa tahtoisi säilyttää Suomen sosiaalisena valtiona. Päätäntävalta on siis tosiasiassa pienellä virkamiesten joukolla. Tässä sosiaaliesimerkissä oli arvioitu, että Suomessa lähtökohta on tekninen, eli virkamiehet toteuttavat kulloinkin maailmalla olevia tuulia Suomessa ja esittävät vain perustellut laskelmat poliitikoille, jotka voivat vain lyödä leimasinta perään. Ehkäpä autokaupunkiakin luodaan siksi, että liikenneinsinöörit ovat ottaneet vaikutteita Yhdysvalloista vanhempien insinöörien tapauksessa, ja nuoremmat nyt ovat jo kasvaneet autokaupunkiin sisälle, eivätkä osaa ajatella tarpeeksi avarasti vaihtoehtoja. Minusta jotenkin tuntuu, että enemmistö ihmisistä ei väen vängällä sitä autokaupunkia (tai sosiaaliturvan romuttamista) halua, vaan näitä asioita vain tapahtuu ilman kansan kuulemista ja kansan tehtävä on alistua niihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitten ei voi kun ihmetellä ettei ratikoita ole laitettu käyttökieltoon aikoja sitten. Siirtymäkaaret kun tuntuvat Helsingin rataverkolla olevan tuntematon käsite ja Variotramin kolinan kuulee satojen metrien päähän.


Aivan. Kokonaisuudessaan Hesan ratikkajärjestelmä on tarkoituksellisesti puolen vuosisadan takaisella tasolla. Jos se olisi kuten nykyaikaiset ratikkaverkot (väliin metron nimellä) muualla maailmassa, niin olisikin kiusallista perustella suuruudenhulluja suunnitelmia metrosta kaikkialle.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Pienenä tarkennuksena voisin tarjota lisäksi sitä, että Lauttasaari-lehti ei todellakaan edusta koko Lauttasaaren väestön mielipidettä. Itselläni oli aikoinaan ovessa erikseen maininta että en halua ko. aviisia, koska sen vastenmielinen öyhötys ja NIMBY propaganda alkoi kyllästyttää.


Jos haluaa naureskella tälle NIMBY-propagandalle, niin eilisen lehden sivulta 3 kannattaa lukea kirjoitus "Ahneudella syödään Lauttasaaren imagoa".

Samasta lehdestä löytyy myös tämän ketjun varsinaiseen aiheeseen liittyvä kirjoitus, nimittäin aukeaman mittainen artikkeli "Metrojuna tulee - oletko valmis?" sivuilla 6 ja 7.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samasta lehdestä löytyy myös tämän ketjun varsinaiseen aiheeseen liittyvä kirjoitus, nimittäin aukeaman mittainen artikkeli "Metrojuna tulee - oletko valmis?" sivuilla 6 ja 7.


Sivujen 6 ja 7 kirjoitusta ei voine moittia. Sehän ei ole asenteellinen vaan informatiivinen. Kirjoittaja on perentynt Lauttasaarta koskeviin suunnitelmiin ja niistä ilmi käyviin tietoihin ja koonnut ne artikkeliksi alueen asukkaiden omaan lehteen.

Itse en ymmärrä, miksi lauttasaarelaiset vastustavat Länsiväylän kattamista. Kolumnissa on laskettu, että Lauttasaareen tulee 500 uutta asukasta. En ymmärrä, ketä he asunnoissaan haittaavat. Sen sijaan he luovat elinvoimaa Lauttasaaren hämmästyttävän monipuoliselle palvelutarjonnalle.

Länsiväylän kattaminen poistaa merkittävältä osalta mokoman moottoritien ympäristöhaittoja ja rauhoittaa aluetta. Rohkenen väittää, että jos Länsiväylä tulee katetuksi länsiosaltaan, Lauttasaaren itäosan asukkaat kääntyvät vaatimaan mokoman ympräistöhaitan sulkemista vaikka putkeen muualla saarella. Länsiväylästähän ei ole lauttasaarelaisille mitään muuta kuin haittaa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Eikös ole niin, että ongelma on oikeastaan vain osuudella Ruoholahdenkatu-Ateneum? Tuohon väliin mahtuu 4 pysäkkiväliä, ja sen pitäisi sujua 4:ssä minuutissa. Ja miksi tuo väli on onglema? Koska juuri sillä välillä ei ole bussikaistaa, kuten siihen saakka ja siitä eteenpäin.


Muistan vielä vuonna 2000 tai joskus silloin käyttäneeni usein Kampista Rautatientorille linjaa 65A/66A, koska se oli metromatkaa nopeampi reitti. Bussi kun pääsi kulkemaan oikoreittiä Kampin bussikentän läpi bussitunnelista. Metrolla sama matka kesti 5 minuuttia pidempään. Lauttasaaren busseissa ei vieläpä ollut juuri ketään 13-14 aikaan keskustan suuntaan, ennen kuin väkeä alkoi tulla Rautatientorilta, joten siltäkin osin matka oli miellyttävä. Aamuisin oli myös hyvin väljää bussissa Lauttasaaren suuntaan mennessä.

----------


## kemkim

> Metroasemalta kävelee lähes jatkuvana virtana ihmisiä bussipysäkille - siitä huolimatta, että Ruoholahdesta tulisi myös suora bussi Mäkelänkadulle.


Mikähän osuus näistä matkustajista on Itä-Helsingistä tulevia? Se olisi kiinnostavaa tietää. Aika suuri osa näistä ihmisistä varmasti tulee Kampin terminaalista eli Etelä-Espoosta ja muualta sieltä. Vaikea kuvitella, että joku ensin tulisi vaikkapa junalla Rautatieasemalle, menisi metrolla Kurviin ja siitä vaihtaisi vielä bussiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaikea kuvitella, että joku ensin tulisi vaikkapa junalla Rautatieasemalle, menisi metrolla Kurviin ja siitä vaihtaisi vielä bussiin.


Minä teen tuolla tavoin itse asiassa hyvinkin usein. Bussi on hankala, kun niitä lähtee Rautatientorin alueelta ties miltä laitureilta tai pysäkeiltä*. Metro Sörnäisten suuntaan lähtee aina tietystä kohdasta, vuoroväli on tasainen ja tiheä, sekä itse väline menee periaatteessa aina totutulla täsmällisyydellä keleistä ja ruuhkista riippumatta. Viimeksi mainitut kompensoivat kohtuullisen hyvin sinänsä pitkät siirtymät pinnalta metroasemalle ja toisessa päässä takaisin ylös. Hyvin lyhyillä matkoilla toki syvämetro on kömpelö ja kokonaismatka-aikojen osalta hidaskin. Puhun nyt vallitsevasta tilanteesta enkä esim. siitä, millä tavoin jotain liikennemuotoa voisi kehitellä vaikkapa ulkomailla toteutettujen esimerkkien tavoin. 

*) Tämä näkökohta korostuu etenkin tilanteissa, että olen menossa kohteeseen, jonne voi mennä yhtä lailla usealla RT:n ja Sörkan kautta menevällä bussilla (esim. Vallilan - Hermannin - Kumpulan suuntaan).

----------


## Hape

Onneksi Lauttasaari-lehti on vuosien kuluessa hieman pehmentynyt mielipiteissään. Kun itse muutin Laruun, niin lehden sisäänpäinlämpiävyys ja tiettyjen aatteiden jatkuva läpipainanminen suorastaan huvittivat. 
Nyt sentään myönnetään että metro tulee ja sen tiedon pohjalla voi joukkoliikennettä kehittää. Aikaisemmin edelytettiin että kaikki Lauttasaaren bussit olisi oltava suoria linjoja keskustaan. Esitettiin jopa linjan 20 jatkamista Kauppatorille. Jopa vaihtamista Ruoholahdessa bussista metroon pidettiin sopimattomana tekona.
Edellenkin laitan lehden kerran silmäiltyäni sen paperinkeräykseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Helsingin seudun kauppakamari on tehnyt tutkimuksen metron käytöstä Otaniemessä ja Keilaniemessä. Tulokset ovat aivan eri luokassa kuin erilaiset metrogallupit siitä, miten moni haluaa Espooseen metron.

68 % vastanneista ilmoitti, ettei aio käyttää metroa kuin enintään satunnaisesti. Syynä on metron tunnettu ongelma, kehno saavutettavuus. Metroa ei käytetä, kun metroasemalle on liian pitkä matka. 75 %:lla tämä oli syy siihen, ettei metroa käytetä.

Metron kannalla ollut Kauppakamari penää liityntäliikennettä ja pysäköintiä. Onhan tätä suunniteltu, ja kyllä kai se vastaajillakin on tiedossa. Mutta se ei muuta sitä, että metroasema on liian kaukana ja mennään sitten autolla perille asti.

Kustannusten ohella TramWestin olennainen etu meroon nähden on juuri tämän Kauppakamarin tutkimuksessakin todistetun ongelman välttäminen. Mutta metroa ei ilmeisestikään rakenneta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä varten, niinhän Espoon valtuuston puheenvuoroissakin tuli esille runsas vuosi sitten.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 68 % vastanneista ilmoitti, ettei aio käyttää metroa kuin enintään satunnaisesti. Syynä on metron tunnettu ongelma, kehno saavutettavuus. Metroa ei käytetä, kun metroasemalle on liian pitkä matka. 75 %:lla tämä oli syy siihen, ettei metroa käytetä.


Kuitenkin 33% ilmoitti ryhtyvänsä käyttää metroa säännöllisesti. Tietääkö kukaan kuinka korkea on kyseisen porukan, eli Keilaniemen ja Otaniemen työntekijöiden ja opiskelijoiden länsiväyläbussien säännöllinen käyttö-osuus nyt?




> Metron kannalla ollut Kauppakamari penää liityntäliikennettä ja pysäköintiä. Onhan tätä suunniteltu, ja kyllä kai se vastaajillakin on tiedossa. Mutta se ei muuta sitä, että metroasema on liian kaukana ja mennään sitten autolla perille asti.


Metron käyttöhaluihin tulevat varmasti vaikuttamaan liikenneruuhkien paheneminen Otaniemen/Keilanimen alueella, koska sinne rakennetaan jatkuasti lisää työpaikkoja. Jos liityntäpysäköintimahdollisudet ovat kunnossa, vaikuttaa metron käyttöön varmasti se että ei tarvitse mennä perille asti autolla. 




> Kustannusten ohella TramWestin olennainen etu meroon nähden on juuri tämän Kauppakamarin tutkimuksessakin todistetun ongelman välttäminen. Mutta metroa ei ilmeisestikään rakenneta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä varten, niinhän Espoon valtuuston puheenvuoroissakin tuli esille runsas vuosi sitten.


Minkä tahansa raideliikenteen ulottamiseksi Espoon ja pk-seudun ulkorajan tyypillisille pientaloalueille on ongelmallista tai käytännössä mahdotonta liian hajanaisen yhdyskuntarakenteen vuoksi, ja siksi että autoilu on liian  dominoiva liikkumismuoto ennestään. 

Mutta jostain pitä aloittaa. Jos nyt ensiksi rakennetaan länsimetro ja raide-jokeri, niin ei voi ainakaan sanoa ettei mitään ole tehty Otaniemen seudun joukkoliikenteenkäytön houkuttelemiseksi. Jos matkustajaluvut eivät siitä huolimatta nouse nykytilanteeseen verrattuna, niin sitten täytyy ottaa  piiskaat käyttöön.

Itse kuvittelisin että joukkoliikenteen täytyy olla todella ihmeellinen että se saisi houkuteltua mukavuuteen tottuneet keski-ikäiset ja pelkästään omilla autoilla kulkevat vapaaehtoisesti vaihtamaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Ilman piiskaa ja pakkoa joukkoliikenteen kasvupotentiaali löytyy ikävä kyllä vain  siitä nuorimmasta joukosta, joka ei ole vielä ryhtynyt kulkemaan omalla autollaan. Jos tällä porukalla on myönteisiä kokemuksia joukkoliikenteestä, niin auton hankinta ja autolla kulkeminen lykkääntyy. 

Joukkoliikennemuodoista kaikki muut paitsi lentoliikenne on alijoustavaa autoiluun nähden, eli tarjonnan lisääminen tai hinnan tuntuvakin alentaminen ei nosta käyttöastetta suhteessa panostuksiin. Ainoastaan siellä jossa autoilun edellytykset ovat surkeat, eli keskustassa, ja ehkä tulevaisuudessa koko kehäykkösen sisäpuolella, voi joukkoliikenne muuttua autoilun kanssa yhtä kilpailukykyiseksi, tai mennä ohikin. 

Joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuudelle pk-seudulla eniten hallaa aiheuttaa nimenomaan se, että jos yhdyskuntarakenteen ei anneta tiivistyä normaalin kaupunkirakenteen tapaan kehä III:n tai edes kehä I:n sisäpuolella, niin ihmisiä yhä suuressa määrin pakotetaan muuttamaan asumaan kauas kehyskuntiin, alueille, jonne ei auton kanssa kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä ratojen varsia lukuunottamatta tulla saamaan kirveelläkään järjestettyä. 

Suomeksi sanottuna, jos suunnitelmista rakentaa uusia asuinalueita esim Malmille, Laajasaloon, keskuspuistoon (Kuninkaantammi) ei tule mitään, ja kyytiä saavat myös yritykset päästä rakentamaan Marja-Vantaata, ja jos Lounais-Sipoon ja Keravan ja Järvenpään välisen Ristikydön maankäyttö-ongelmiin ei tule ratkaisua, niin ei pääkaupungin uusilla asukkailla, elleivät ole aivan mielettömän rikkaita, ole muuta valinnanvaraa kuin muuttaa asumaan periferiaan ja kulkea aina vaan autolla. Jos kaupunkiseudun tiivistäminen ja eheyttäminen jää pysyvästi takalukkoon, niin peli joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen nostamiseksi on käytännössä menetetty. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jos kaupunkiseudun tiivistäminen ja eheyttäminen jää pysyvästi takalukkoon, niin peli joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen nostamiseksi on käytännössä menetetty.


Olen samaa mieltä. Pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat on syytä pakkoliittää pikaisesti ja siirtää painopistettä täydennysrakentamiseen. Kuntien välinen kilpailu on kaupunkirakenteen syöpä.

Toki myös hyvin voimakkailla kuntien kaavoitusvallan rajoituksilla olisi mahdollista parantaa tilannetta, mutta kuntien pakkoliitokset ovat minusta helpommin toteutettava keino.

Jotta jotain kehitystä voi tapahtua, pitää Keskustapuoleen joutua oppositioon. Niin kauan kuin kepu on hallituksessa mitään kehitystä ei voi odottaa. Keskusta kannattaa kuntien autonomiaa ja käytännössä yksityisautoiluun perustuvaa liikkumistapaa niin voimakkaasti, että sen mukanaolo hallituksessa estää kuntalainsäädännön ja -rakenteen kehityksen. Kepun yksityisautoilumyönteisyys, johtuu tietysti siitä, että joukkoliikennettä eivät puolueen kannattajista käytä paljon muut kuin koululaiset ja Antero Alku.  :Wink:

----------


## Jussi

> Pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat on syytä pakkoliittää pikaisesti ja siirtää painopistettä täydennysrakentamiseen.


Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien yhdistämisen esteenä on myös valtakunnallinen vaalipiirijako. Useiden asiantuntijoiden ja päättäjien mukaan pääkaupunkiseudun vaalipiiri olisi liian suuri. Ja kyllähän 40 kansanedustajan vaalipiiri suuri olisikin.

Toisaalta taas jos kunnat yhdistettäisiin, mutta valtakunnallisesti noudatettaisiin nykyistä vaalipiirijakoa, kulkisi vaalipiiriraja keskeltä kaupunkia.

----------


## petteri

Minusta vaalipiirijako tai vaalijärjestelmä ei ole este pääkaupunkiseudun kuntaliitoksille. Suur-Helsinki voidaan hyvin jakaa kahteen tai kolmeen vaalipiiriin tai muuttaa nykyistä vaalijärjestelmää.

----------


## -Epex82-

Tätä näkyä länsimetron vastustajat rakastavat:

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=951

Sen lisäksi Kamppi olisi tietenkin pitänyt maalaisbussiromantiikan nimissä jättää rakentamatta ja sanoipa eräs Dippainssi, että nämä vihreät laatikot olisi pitänyt kaiken kukkuraksi syöttää Helsingin katuverkkoon, jotta pörinä ja dieselinkäry olisi täydellistä. Ja tietenkin kaikki idänsuunnan bussit olisivat täyttäneet Rautatientorin ja matka Vuosaareen olisi vienyt tunnin. :Eek:

----------


## Jykke

> Tätä näkyä länsimetron vastustajat rakastavat:
> 
> http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=951



Aikamoista yleistämistä. Eräät länsimetron vastustajat voivat rakastaa tällaistakin näkyä:

http://www.tramwest.fi/kuvat/TWv2_800.png

----------


## Kani

> Tätä näkyä länsimetron vastustajat rakastavat


Jos aiot viihtyä tällä foorumilla pitempäänkin, suosittelisin jo rauhoittumista. JLF on ollut siitä hieno paikka, että tänne ei ole pesiytynyt Suomi24:n tyyliä, mitä tuollainen tunteellinen linkittelysi valitettavasti edustaa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Anteeksi, että näytin kuvan Kampista, kun se oli täynnä linjureita ja maantieässiä, eikö olisi saanut?

Heh.tunteellista linkittelyä joo, eli kuva siitä millainen diesel-laakso ja takapiha Kamppi oli aiemmin. Onneksi on todistusaineistoa maantieässiä vastaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteeksi, että näytin kuvan Kampista, kun se oli täynnä linjureita ja maantieässiä, eikö olisi saanut?


Voisitko vihdoinkin myös keskittyä asiaan eikä ihmisten haukkumiseen vihjailulla ja toistamalla samaa valitustasi useissa keskusteluketjuissa:



> ...sanoipa eräs Dippainssi, että nämä vihreät laatikot olisi pitänyt kaiken kukkuraksi syöttää Helsingin katuverkkoon, jotta pörinä ja dieselinkäry olisi täydellistä. Ja tietenkin kaikki idänsuunnan bussit olisivat täyttäneet Rautatientorin ja matka Vuosaareen olisi vienyt tunnin.


Lisäksi voisit olla laittamtta sanoja toisten suuhun. Vai voitko osoittaa, missä "eräs Dippainssi" on sanonut "...syöttää Helsingin katuverkkoon, jotta pörinä ja dieselinkäry olisi täydellistä." Kun et voi, yritäpä myöntää, että kirjoitit näin aivan itse ja oma-aloitteisesti.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa.  :Laughing:  

Ei tässä ketään ole haukuttu millään tavalla ja kyse ei ole valituksesta vaan mielipiteestä. Miksi sinä toistat mielipidettäsi päivästä toiseen täällä, onko sekin valitusta? 
Olet käsittääkseni esittänyt, että Espoon suunnasta tulevat autot olisi pitänyt ohjata Helsingin katuverkkoon nk "heilurilinjoina".
Eli satoja maantieässiä lisää katuverkkoon ahtaalle niemelle. Kyselin jo aiemmin, millaiselta risteykset Mansku-Simonkatu, Mansku-Postikatu, Mansku-Kaivokatu ja Mansku-Arkadiankatu sekä Kaisaniemenkatu näyttäisivät, mutta enpä saanut vastausta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa.


En nähnyt linkittämässäsi kuvassa sitä, mistä valitat. Eli heiluriliikennettä. Kuva on kampin kentän bussiasemalta ja sinne päättyvästä bussilinjasta - jonka bussilla muuten pääsi lähemmäksi keskustaa kuin nykyään.




> Ei tässä ketään ole haukuttu millään tavalla ja kyse ei ole valituksesta vaan mielipiteestä. Miksi sinä toistat mielipidettäsi päivästä toiseen täällä, onko sekin valitusta?


Oikeastaan tätä jaarittelua ei pitäisi jatkaa, mutta jos nyt kerran vielä.

Satuin kirjoittamaan heilurilinjoista vastauksena sinun kirjoitukseesi juuri valtionarahoitusketjussa - jossa siis valitit siitä, että olen sellaisesta vaihtoehdosta kirjoittanut. Ja kas, samasta asiasta kirjoitat myös täällä Länsimetroketjussa.

Minä en toista mielipidettä, vaan faktaa. Sinun mielipiteesi on, ettei minun esittämäni fakta ole faktaa vaan mielipidettä. Sinä olet siinä kuitenkin väärässä, ja siihen näyttävät väsyvän jotkut muutkin tällä foorumilla.




> Olet käsittääkseni esittänyt, että Espoon suunnasta tulevat autot olisi pitänyt ohjata Helsingin katuverkkoon nk "heilurilinjoina".


Niin olen. Mutta missä olen perustellut sitä sillä, että "...pörinä ja dieselinkäry olisi täydellistä." Sinä kirjoitit niin tässä viestissäsi:



> ...sanoipa eräs Dippainssi, että nämä vihreät laatikot olisi pitänyt kaiken kukkuraksi syöttää Helsingin katuverkkoon, jotta pörinä ja dieselinkäry olisi täydellistä. Ja tietenkin kaikki idänsuunnan bussit olisivat täyttäneet Rautatientorin ja matka Vuosaareen olisi vienyt tunnin.


 (Anteeksi muille jälleen toisto, mutta kun näyttää olevan pakko vääntää ratakiskosta.  :Smile:  )




> Eli satoja maantieässiä lisää katuverkkoon ahtaalle niemelle. Kyselin jo aiemmin, millaiselta risteykset Mansku-Simonkatu, Mansku-Postikatu, Mansku-Kaivokatu ja Mansku-Arkadiankatu sekä Kaisaniemenkatu näyttäisivät, mutta enpä saanut vastausta.


Kerran vielä: heilurilinja ei lisää vaunujen eikä bussien (sinun nimityksesi nykyään "maantieässä") määrää.

Kysymyksesi mainitsemistasi katuosuuksista on irrelevantti. Mutta voin vastata siihen esimerkiksi näin: rauhallisemmilta kuin nykyään. Miksikö? Sen vuoksi, että heiluriperiaate ei tarkoita sitä, että täsmälleen samat linjat kuin nykyään yhdistetään heilureiksi ja mikään muu ei muutu. Vaan kyse on vaihtoehtoisista linjastorakenteista. Sillä heiluriperiaatteessa kaikkia linjoja ei ole tarpeen johtaa yhden pisteen kautta kuten tehdään päättyvien linjojen kanssa.

Nykytilanteen ja metron ja keskittämisen vaihtoehtoisen kehityksen tulosta voit nähdä esim. Freiburgissa, Karlsruhessa, Strasbourgissa tai monissa muissa Keski-Euroopan kaupungeissa, joissa keskustoista on tehty elinvoimainen ja menestyvä seudun ydin.

Perehdy ja opiskele enemmän, luulet vähemmän! Niin minäkin olen tehnyt.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kampin terminaalin myötä etäisyys piteni joitakin kymmeniä metrejä "keskustaan". En pidä asiaa kovin ongelmallisena, en kyllä tiedä onko asiasta tehty tieteellistä selvitystä.

Äskettäin kommenttini poistettiin, mutta uskalsin siinä epäillä, että sinunkin mielipiteisiisi voi rahtusen verran lipsahtaa omaa mielipidettä mukaan, mutta ilmeisesti ei.

----------


## kuukanko

HS uutisoi nyt länsimetron hinnan nousemisesta. Ainakin tällä hetkellä uutinen puhuu kustannusarviosta vielä markkoina  :Smile:

----------


## -Epex82-

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135232717763

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135232717763


Näin sitä hivutetaan kansan silmissä vähän kerrallaan, ettei totuus tuntuisi niin kovalta.

Valistunut arvaukseni on, että tarjouspyyntökierroksen jälkeen puhutaan ykkösellä alkavista luvuista, jos tarjouksia pyydetään siitä, mitä Espoon valtuusto viime vuonna vaati. Ja kun tarjoukset näyttävät olevan 20-25 % kalliimpia kuin hankesuunnitelmat, niin Louko joutuu julkaisemaan noin 800 miljoonan euron hinnan kunhan tulee aika vihdoin kertoa.

Tämä sabluuna on sama kuin vaikka musiikkitalon kohdalla, siinä kun on jo edetty tarjouksiin saakka. Ensin puhutaan 500 miljoonasta, jonka perusteena ovat vanhentuneet suunnitelmat ja laskelmat. Sillä hinnalla (tarkkaan ottaen 452 M) idea myytiin valtuustolle. Kun sitten tehdään uusi suunnitelma ja kustannusarvio, niin se nousee 50-70 % vanhasta, kuten keskustatunnelin kanssa. Eli siitä päästään 800 miljoonaan. Ja sitten se 25 % vielä tarjousvaiheessa, niin miljardihan se on.

Saa kyllä sitten haukkua, jos pieleen menee.  :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## Kani

Asiallisesti ottaen metrohanke olisi otettava samalla tavalla uudelleen arvioitavaksi kuin musiikkitalon kanssa nyt käy. Espoon valtuusto taipui tekemään suunnittelupäätöksen metrosta, jonka hinta oli 452 miljoonaa. Sellaista metroa, josta päätettiin, ei kyseisellä hinnalla ole eikä tule. Metro näyttää ylittävän kustannusarvionsa jopa rajummin kuin musiikkitalo.

Kalliiksi tulee, jos metron osalta ryhdytään töihin ja myönnetään totuus vasta sitten, kun ensimmäiset montut ovat jo tekeillä. Länsimetron hyödyt ovat lukuisiin haittoihin nähden niin vähäisiä, että lähes miljardi on täysin todellisuudentajua vaikka oleva hinta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asiallisesti ottaen metrohanke olisi otettava samalla tavalla uudelleen arvioitavaksi kuin musiikkitalon kanssa nyt käy.


Musiikkitalossa on sellainen ongelma että kukaan ei oikeastaan halua sellaista. Kansa ei ole kiinnostunut korkeakultuurista vaan hömppähuveista. Makasiinit olisivat kelvanneet suurimmalle osalle kansaa, mutta päättäjät halusivat tontille jotain arvokkaampaa kuin kirpputoria ja underground-liikkeen kokoontumispaikkaa, eikä Makasiineille löytynyt mitään arvokkaampa käyttöä, koska kaupunki on erilaisia museoita täynnä. Jos aikoinaan Kiasman rakentamista olisi lykätty, olisi kompromissina voitu Nykytaiteen Museo sijoittaa makasiineihin. 




> Kalliiksi tulee, jos metron osalta ryhdytään töihin ja myönnetään totuus vasta sitten, kun ensimmäiset montut ovat jo tekeillä. Länsimetron hyödyt ovat lukuisiin haittoihin nähden niin vähäisiä, että lähes miljardi on täysin todellisuudentajua vaikka oleva hinta.


Voihan Espoon valtuusto pohtia metroa uudelleen, mutta silloin pitää tuoda myös esiin laskelmat myös siitä mitä metron rakentamatta jättäminen maksaa. Kaikki kallistuu, myös busseilla ajaminen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Lisäksi YVA olisi tehtävä uudestaan, koska asiat ovat sen julkistamisen jälkeen, metropäätöksen yhteydessä muuttuneet. 

Espoon valtuuston metrosuunnittelun aloittamispäätöksessä edellytettiin metron rakentamisen lisäksi, että autoväylä Kehä I:lle tehdään mittava remontti. Tämä parantaa luonnollisesti autoilun edellytyksiä idän ja lännen välisessä liikenteessä, jonka parantamiseksi metroa on perusteltu. Tätä ei ole voitu ottaa huomioon tehdyssä YVA:ssa, ja on selvää, että YVA:ssa rimaa hipoen positiivisen puolelle päässyt metro muuttuu miinusmerkkiseksi, kun sen rakentaminen johtaa autoiluinvestointien kiirehtimiseen.

----------


## petteri

Ikävä kyllä minusta vaikuttaa jos Länsimetroa ei rakenneta, länteen ei tule mitään ratkaisua pitkään aikaan. Vaikka varmaan länsimetro etenee vaikka kustannukset kasvavatkin.

Minusta kyllä paras ratkaisu olisi kombivaihtoehto, jossa tunnelia rakennettaisiin vain Ruoholahdesta Katajaharjuun, jolloin vain Lauttasaareen tarvittaisiin asema ja sen jälkeen runkolinja kulkisi Tramwest tyyppisesti länsiväylän käytävässä ja pistot ulos runkolinjalta olisi rakennettu kevyesti. Lännessä (ja myöhemmin nykyisessä Sipoossakin) käytettäisiin katukelpoista kalustoa. Ja pitkällä aikavälillä kaikki kalusto muutettaisiin katukelpoiseksi.

Nykyinen metrokalusto on tuossa ratkaisussa jonkinlainen ongelma. On aika paha ehdottaa että koko nykyisellä metrokalustolla heitettäisiin vesilintua. Vaikka ei tuokaan olisi ihan mahdoton ratkaisu. M100 sarja ei ole kauhean nuori.

Laiturikorkeus ja vaunun laiturietäisyys on taas ongelmana jos käytetään samassa tunnelissa sekä metro että nykyisentyyppistä katukelpoista kalustoa. Vaikka varmaan metron laiturikorkeudellekin voisi rakentaa katukelpoista kalustoa, pikaratikkatyyppisessäkin ratkaisussa kuitenkin rakennetaan jonkinlaiset pysäkit. Ja jonkinlainen automaattinen "invaliuska" kombiratikoihin olisi kehitettävissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi YVA olisi tehtävä uudestaan, koska asiat ovat sen julkistamisen jälkeen, metropäätöksen yhteydessä muuttuneet. 
> 
> Espoon valtuuston metrosuunnittelun aloittamispäätöksessä edellytettiin metron rakentamisen lisäksi, että autoväylä Kehä I:lle tehdään mittava remontti. Tämä parantaa luonnollisesti autoilun edellytyksiä idän ja lännen välisessä liikenteessä, jonka parantamiseksi metroa on perusteltu. Tätä ei ole voitu ottaa huomioon tehdyssä YVA:ssa, ja on selvää, että YVA:ssa rimaa hipoen positiivisen puolelle päässyt metro muuttuu miinusmerkkiseksi, kun sen rakentaminen johtaa autoiluinvestointien kiirehtimiseen.


Kyllä Kehä I:n isot remontit mm Leppävaarassa on huomioitu YVA:ssa. Ne työt ovat olleet PK-seudun tärkeimmäksi listattujen liikennehankkeiden joukossa, ellei peräti tärkein, vuosikaudet. 

Sensijaan esim yksityisautoilun kustannusten kehitystä itse autoilijalle ei ole voitu YVA:ssa ennustaa. Lähitulevaisuudessa autoilu tulee olemaan halvempaa kuin koskaan aikaisemmin, siitä tulevat pitämään huolen autoveron alentuminen ja vain kosmeettiset inflaatiokorjaukset polttoaineveroihin. Vastaavasti joukkoliikenteen käyttö kallistuu, kuinkas muuten.

Oikeastan halvimmalla Espoo pääsisi, jos luopuisi länsimetrosta, ja jakaisi jokaiselle asukkaalleen bensan tai auton ostoon oikeuttavia seteleitä sen edestä mitä metro maksaisi. Sen jälkeen voitaisiin lopettaa bussiliikenne lähes kokonaan.  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta kyllä paras ratkaisu olisi kombivaihtoehto, jossa tunnelia rakennettaisiin vain Ruoholahdesta Katajaharjuun, jolloin vain Lauttasaareen tarvittaisiin asema ja sen jälkeen runkolinja kulkisi Tramwest tyyppisesti länsiväylän käytävässä ja pistot ulos runkolinjalta olisi rakennettu kevyesti.


Mun ihanneratkaisussa varsinainen metro ulottuisi Tapiolaan asti, mutta kulkisi suoraan eikä Otaniemen kautta. Keilaniemessä haarautuisi metrosta kombilla ajettava rata Otaniemen, joka jatkuisi Jokerina, ja Kivenlahteen jatkettaisiin Tapiolasta kombi-kalustolla. Niittykummussa erkanisi toinen kombi-haara Olarin, Suurpellon ja Espoon keskuksen kautta *Histaan*.




> Laiturikorkeus ja vaunun laiturietäisyys on taas ongelmana jos käytetään samassa tunnelissa sekä metro että nykyisentyyppistä katukelpoista kalustoa. Vaikka varmaan metron laiturikorkeudellekin voisi rakentaa katukelpoista kalustoa, pikaratikkatyyppisessäkin ratkaisussa kuitenkin rakennetaan jonkinlaiset pysäkit. Ja jonkinlainen automaattinen "invaliuska" kombiratikoihin olisi kehitettävissä.


Esikaupunkiympäristössä korkeiden kombi-laitureilla varustettujen pysäkkien  rakentaminen ei ole mikään mahdottomuus. Lukuisat esimerkit esim Stuttgartista todistavat sen. Kaikenlaiset esiin tulleet ongelmat matalalattiaraitiovaunujen kanssa juoruaa vain siitä että niissä on vielä paljon kehittämistä. Parempi pysytellä tutussa ja turvallisesa, tai rajoittaa se matalalattia-osuus vain telien välisiin paloihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Oikeastan halvimmalla Espoo pääsisi, jos luopuisi länsimetrosta, ja jakaisi jokaiselle asukkaalleen bensan tai auton ostoon oikeuttavia seteleitä sen edestä mitä metro maksaisi. Sen jälkeen voitaisiin lopettaa bussiliikenne lähes kokonaan.


Entäs jos jaetaan se miljardi Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen oikeaan kehittämiseen? Siis sellaiseen, joka ei lisää (YVA länsimetrosta), vaan vähentää autoilua.

Jännä muuten, että kun Espooseen esitettiin pikaraitiotietä, yksi yleisimmistä vasta-argumenteista oli, ettei kannata hankkia taas yhtä teknisesti muista eroavaa joukkoliikennevälinettä, vaan jatkaa jo olemassa olevaa järjestelmää.

Nyt sitten hihkutaan innoissaan, kun Helsingin kaduille pitää saada ratikoiden ja bussien sekaan vielä johdinautojakin.

----------


## teme

> Minusta kyllä paras ratkaisu olisi kombivaihtoehto, jossa tunnelia rakennettaisiin vain Ruoholahdesta Katajaharjuun, jolloin vain Lauttasaareen tarvittaisiin asema ja sen jälkeen runkolinja kulkisi Tramwest tyyppisesti länsiväylän käytävässä ja pistot ulos runkolinjalta olisi rakennettu kevyesti. Lännessä (ja myöhemmin nykyisessä Sipoossakin) käytettäisiin katukelpoista kalustoa. Ja pitkällä aikavälillä kaikki kalusto muutettaisiin katukelpoiseksi.
> 
> Nykyinen metrokalusto on tuossa ratkaisussa jonkinlainen ongelma. On aika paha ehdottaa että koko nykyisellä metrokalustolla heitettäisiin vesilintua. Vaikka ei tuokaan olisi ihan mahdoton ratkaisu. M100 sarja ei ole kauhean nuori.
> 
> Laiturikorkeus ja vaunun laiturietäisyys on taas ongelmana jos käytetään samassa tunnelissa sekä metro että nykyisentyyppistä katukelpoista kalustoa. Vaikka varmaan metron laiturikorkeudellekin voisi rakentaa katukelpoista kalustoa, pikaratikkatyyppisessäkin ratkaisussa kuitenkin rakennetaan jonkinlaiset pysäkit. Ja jonkinlainen automaattinen "invaliuska" kombiratikoihin olisi kehitettävissä.


No jos noin tehtäisiin, M-sarjan vaunut voisivat ajaa väliä Vuosaari - Kamppi jolla on muutenkin kovin kuormitus. Katumetro taas pysähtyisi metroradalla vain joillain asemilla, jotenkin näin: Sipoon/Mellunmäen haara muutetaan kokonaan matalaksi, Itäkeskukseen, Hakaniemeen, Rautatientorille ja Kamppiin tehdään matala laituriosuus, Ruoholahti madalletaan samoin kuin uudet Espoon asemat, toimisi niin että M-sarjaa ja katumetroa ajettaisiin kumpaakin noin kuuden minuutin vuorovälillä. Ilmajohto koko matkalle. Sitten kun M-sarjasta aikaanaan luovutaan niin madalletaan loputkin asemat. Samalla katumetrolla voisi ajaa Jokeria, ja tulevaisuudessa osaa ratikkalinjoista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jännä muuten, että kun Espooseen esitettiin pikaraitiotietä, yksi yleisimmistä vasta-argumenteista oli, ettei kannata hankkia taas yhtä teknisesti muista eroavaa joukkoliikennevälinettä, vaan jatkaa jo olemassa olevaa järjestelmää.


Pikaraitiotie olisi edellyttänyt oman metrotunnelin kanssa päällekkäisen tunnelin tai vastavan esteettömän väylän  rakentamista Ruoholahdesta keskustaan. Kuka sen olisi maksanut? Tai olisiko pitänyt rakentaa raitiotie vain Ruoholahteen asti ja pistää matkustajat vaihtamaan siellä metroon?  Varsinaisella pikaraitiotiellä ei ole oikeastaan mitään tekemistä Helsingin keskustassa kulkevien nykyisten raitioteiden kanssa, että yhteenkytkentä niiden kanssa olisi mahdollista. Etäisydet Espoon lähiöihin ovat liian pitkät että olisi mitenkään realistista hoitaa liikenne asianmukaisesti nykyisenkaltaisella raitiotiellä. 




> Nyt sitten hihkutaan innoissaan, kun Helsingin kaduille pitää saada ratikoiden ja bussien sekaan vielä johdinautojakin.


Johdinautot ovat vasta äsken tulleet uudelleen pohdiskeltaviksi, ja voi käydä niin että pohdiskeluksi jää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jännä muuten, että kun Espooseen esitettiin pikaraitiotietä, yksi yleisimmistä vasta-argumenteista oli, ettei kannata hankkia taas yhtä teknisesti muista eroavaa joukkoliikennevälinettä, vaan jatkaa jo olemassa olevaa järjestelmää.


Jo se tekee Espoon metrosta entisen kanssa epäyhteensopivan, että sinne tehtäsiin muuta metrorataa lyhyemmät laiturit. Sehän tarkoittaa, ettei idän junilla voi ajaa länteen, ainoastaan lännen junilla itään.

Louko maintsee HS:ssa, että automaatti maksaa Espoossa 50 miljoonaa. Onkohan tässä varmasti kaikki kulut, eli evakuointilaiturit ja laituriovet? Entä mikä onkaan sitten tämän 50 miljoonan tuoma hyöty? Louko ei ainakaan näytä kiirehtineen kehumaan 50 miljoonan investoinnin hyötyjä.

Rainerin ajatuksia mukaillen: Mitähän kaikkea miljardilla saisikaan seudun joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi - paitsi espoolaisille autoja ja bensaa? Tässä vähän parempi vinkki: Miljardilla saa 12,5 miljoonaa seutukuukausilippua. RaideYVAn mukaisille noin 25.000:lle päivittäiselle matkustajalle joukkoliikenne muuttuisi ilmaiseksi 42 vuoden ajaksi.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Pikaraitiotie olisi edellyttänyt oman metrotunnelin kanssa päällekkäisen tunnelin tai vastavan esteettömän väylän  rakentamista Ruoholahdesta keskustaan. Kuka sen olisi maksanut?


Siinähän on tyhjän panttina valmis ratakuilu. Ei maksa juuri mitään.




> Varsinaisella pikaraitiotiellä ei ole oikeastaan mitään tekemistä Helsingin keskustassa kulkevien nykyisten raitioteiden kanssa, että yhteenkytkentä niiden kanssa olisi mahdollista.


Ymmärrän mitä tarkoitat, mutta eikös se idea ollut että pikaraitiotie (nopea, eli vähän pysäkkejä) muuttuu kantakaupungissa normaaliksi ratikaksi (hidas, eli paljon pysäkkejä). Osa Espoon junista olisi varmaan jatkanut kuilua pikaratikkana Rautatieasemalle saakka, osa taas vaikka kasina tai kutosena Ruoholahdesta.

----------


## petteri

> Siinähän on tyhjän panttina valmis ratakuilu. Ei maksa juuri mitään.



Ratakuilu on varattu keskustatunnelille. Pikaraitiotie ei myöskään olisi tehnyt itä-länsisuuntaista heiluria, jos se olisi viety Elielinaukiolle.




> Ymmärrän mitä tarkoitat, mutta eikös se idea ollut että pikaraitiotie (nopea, eli vähän pysäkkejä) muuttuu kantakaupungissa normaaliksi ratikaksi (hidas, eli paljon pysäkkejä).



Tuo oli Tramwestin idea ja myös ongelma. 

Hyvin usein keskipitkä raideliikenne on tunneloitu kantakaupunkiosuuksilla. Katuverkossa kulkevat ratkaisuja on myös usein tunneloitu myöhemmin tai sitten rakennetaan kuitenkin metroa. (Vrt. Amsterdam)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pikaraitiotie olisi edellyttänyt oman metrotunnelin kanssa päällekkäisen tunnelin tai vastavan esteettömän väylän  rakentamista Ruoholahdesta keskustaan. Kuka sen olisi maksanut?


Vähemmin kustannuksin pääsisivät ne, jotka ovat valmistautuneet maksamaan länsimetrosta.




> Tai olisiko pitänyt rakentaa raitiotie vain Ruoholahteen asti ja pistää matkustajat vaihtamaan siellä metroon?


Raitiotierata keskustan ja Ruoholahden välille rakennetaan joka tapauksessa.




> Varsinaisella pikaraitiotiellä ei ole oikeastaan mitään tekemistä Helsingin keskustassa kulkevien nykyisten raitioteiden kanssa, että yhteenkytkentä niiden kanssa olisi mahdollista.


Helsingin raitiotie muuttuu nykyaikaiseksi pikaraitiotieksi sillä, että sille järjestetään liikenne-etuudet ja radoilla ryhdytään ajamaan pidemmillä vaunuilla kuin nykyään.




> Etäisyydet Espoon lähiöihin ovat liian pitkät että olisi mitenkään realistista hoitaa liikenne asianmukaisesti nykyisenkaltaisella raitiotiellä.


Ovatko Helsingin keskustan kaduilla kulkevat bussit liian hitaita Etelä-Espoon lähiöiden liikenteeseen, kun ne ovat nopeampi yhteys kuin metro ja liityntäliikenne? Nykyisenkaltaiset bussit ovat aivan samoja seistessään Mannerheimintien ruuhkissa kuin ajaessaan Länsiväylän bussikaistoilla.

Helsingin keskustan huonoja joukkoliikennejärjestelyitä ei ole mahdollista siirtää Etelä-Espooseen, vaikka yrittäisi, kun Etelä-Espoossa ei ole sitä kaupunkia, joka tarvitaan henkilöautoille liian ahtaan ja ruuhkauttavan katutilan aikaansaamiseksi.

Raitioliikenteen matka-ajat Helsingin keskustan ja Etelä-Espoon väliltä löytyvät TramWestin sivuilta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin raitiotie muuttuu nykyaikaiseksi pikaraitiotieksi sillä, että sille järjestetään liikenne-etuudet ja radoilla ryhdytään ajamaan pidemmillä vaunuilla kuin nykyään.


Tuo ei pelkästään riitä kovin korkeaan keskinopeuteen. Toki jos otetaan vielä puolet tai 2/3 osaa pysäkeistä pois ja poistetaan autot reiteiltä, päästään aika pikaratikkamaiseen toimintaan. Vaikka ei silloinkaan Hämeentiellä tai Mannerheimintiellä päästä 80 km/h huippunopeuteen. 




> Ovatko Helsingin keskustan kaduilla kulkevat bussit liian hitaita Etelä-Espoon lähiöiden liikenteeseen, kun ne ovat nopeampi yhteys kuin metro ja liityntäliikenne? Nykyisenkaltaiset bussit ovat aivan samoja seistessään Mannerheimintien ruuhkissa kuin ajaessaan Länsiväylän bussikaistoilla.


Rautatieasemalta pitää päästä jotenkin suunnilleen Katajaharjuun. Tuo on ongelmapätkä. Ja pelkkä ratikka ei tee itä-länsisuuntaista heiluria. (Kommentit tuosta välistä Tramwest-ketjuun, jossa asiasta on keskusteltu. Ja oltu eri mieltä.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jo se tekee Espoon metrosta entisen kanssa epäyhteensopivan, että sinne tehtäsiin muuta metrorataa lyhyemmät laiturit. Sehän tarkoittaa, ettei idän junilla voi ajaa länteen, ainoastaan lännen junilla itään.


Siinä ei ole mitään järkeä. Samat junat molempiin suuntiin, lyhyet vain jos ne riittävät Hesan puolella, myös länsi-Sipoo mukaanlaskettuna, mutta riittääkö? Jos asemat olisivat maanpäällisiä, ne voitaisiin aluksi rakentaa vain lyhyillä laitureilla, mutta kun ei yksikään niistä ole.




> Louko maintsee HS:ssa, että automaatti maksaa Espoossa 50 miljoonaa. Onkohan tässä varmasti kaikki kulut, eli evakuointilaiturit ja laituriovet? Entä mikä onkaan sitten tämän 50 miljoonan tuoma hyöty? Louko ei ainakaan näytä kiirehtineen kehumaan 50 miljoonan investoinnin hyötyjä.


Kuvittelisin että tuolla summalla saa jo jotain muuta kuin pelkän liikenteenohjaus-automatiikan. Säästöt henkilökustannuksissa? Valvonnan paraneminen, turvallisuus?




> Rainerin ajatuksia mukaillen: Mitähän kaikkea miljardilla saisikaan seudun joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi - paitsi espoolaisille autoja ja bensaa? Tässä vähän parempi vinkki: Miljardilla saa 12,5 miljoonaa seutukuukausilippua. RaideYVAn mukaisille noin 25.000:lle päivittäiselle matkustajalle joukkoliikenne muuttuisi ilmaiseksi 42 vuoden ajaksi.


Ilmainen joukkoliikenne ei merkitse aina siunausta. Se muuttuu aika nopeasti ilmaiseksi vessaksi. 

Länsimetro on kaikkien espoolaisten (ja helsinkiläisten) hanke, ei pelkästään sen varrella asuvien. Mutta jos Espoon osuus metrosta (n 300 milj ilman valtionosuutta) jaettaisiiin joululahjana yli 18-vuotta täyttneiille Espoon asukkaille, niin jokainen saisi n 2000. Sillä saa 1500 litraa bensaa, eli monelle riittää pariksi vuodeksi. Jos päälle laskettaisiin vielä mitä bussiliikenteen lopetamisella koko Espoossa säästettäisiin, niin eiköhän sillä saisi jo, jos pitäytyy vaatimattomassa autossa, koko autoilun kustannukset katettua kokonaan. Älä muuten kerro tästä Loukolle äläkä Kokkosen Marketalle. 

Onneksi asun rantaradan varrella, että pääsisin kulkemaan sentään Kirkkonumen paikallisjunilla, vaikka Espoo lopettaisi kokonaan oman joukkoliikenteensä.  :Wink: 

t.Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratakuilu on varattu keskustatunnelille. Pikaraitiotie ei myöskään olisi tehnyt itä-länsisuuntaista heiluria, jos se olisi viety Elielinaukiolle.


Keskustatunnelin päällä - jos se joskus tehtäisiin - on tilaa raitiotieradalle. Silloin joudutaan risteämään Mannerheimintie tasossa tai sitten taitetaan Arkadiandulle ja liitytään nykyverkkoon siten.




> Tuo oli Tramwestin idea ja myös ongelma.


Ei ongelma, vaan etu. Matkustajapalvelun kannalta on parempi tarjota vaihdottomia ja lyhyen kävelymatkan yhteyksiä tiheällä katutason pysäkkiverkostolla kuin pari maanalaista asemaa.




> Hyvin usein keskipitkä raideliikenne on tunneloitu kantakaupunkiosuuksilla. Katuverkossa kulkevat ratkaisuja on myös usein tunneloitu myöhemmin tai sitten rakennetaan kuitenkin metroa. (Vrt. Amsterdam)


Tämä oli 1960-luvun ajattelutapa, kun haluttiin joukkoliikenne maan alle autoilun tieltä. Nykyään ajatellaan toisin, ja siksi esim. lukuisat Ranskan uudet raitiojärjestelmät ovat nimenomaan maantasoisia ja tunneleita vältetään.

Amsterdamissa ollaan siinä pisteessä, että kävelijöitä ja raitioliikennettä on katutasossa jo niin pajon, että lisää liikenteen kapasiteettia ei löydy muualta kuin eritasosta. Eli tilanne on sama kuin miljoonakaupungeissa 100 vuotta sitten. Kalliiseen eritasorakentamiseen on pakko mennä, vaikka se osaltaan huonontaa palvelua. Mutta sikäli parantaa, ettei ole aikomustakaan lopettaa maantason raitioliikennettä, mikä oli käytäntö 1960-luvun ideologialla kuin myös Helsingin metrosuunnitelmilla. Toisen tason joukkoliikenneratkaisu tehdään kuten pitääkin, täydentämään perustason ratkaisua ja tarjoamaan vaihtoehtoinen ja nopea tapa ohittaa keskusta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin keskustan huonoja joukkoliikennejärjestelyitä ei ole mahdollista siirtää Etelä-Espooseen, vaikka yrittäisi, kun Etelä-Espoossa ei ole sitä kaupunkia, joka tarvitaan henkilöautoille liian ahtaan ja ruuhkauttavan katutilan aikaansaamiseksi.


Kun joskus tulee käytyä Etelä-Espoossa (omalla autolla, tunnustan) niin saa juuri sellaisen käsityksen että siellä jos missään on selainen kaupunki joka tarvitaan henkilöautoille liian ahtaan ja ruuhkauttavan katutilan aikaansaamiseksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Tämä oli 1960-luvun ajattelutapa, kun haluttiin joukkoliikenne maan alle autoilun tieltä. Nykyään ajatellaan toisin, ja siksi esim. lukuisat Ranskan uudet raitiojärjestelmät ovat nimenomaan maantasoisia ja tunneleita vältetään.



Ranskan uudet liikennejärjestelmät tehdään erilaisille alueille. Nuo Ranskan kaupungit ovat yleensä pienempiä ja maantieteellisesti helpompia kuin Helsinki. (En tarkoita nyt Pariisia, jossa ratikkaa tehdään kehäalueille.)

Saksa on parempi benchmark maa. Mutta Saksassahan kaikki Etelä-Espoon tapaiset perusyhteydet on tehty jo pitkän aikaa sitten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Amsterdamissa ollaan siinä pisteessä, että kävelijöitä ja raitioliikennettä on katutasossa jo niin pajon, että lisää liikenteen kapasiteettia ei löydy muualta kuin eritasosta. Eli tilanne on sama kuin miljoonakaupungeissa 100 vuotta sitten. Kalliiseen eritasorakentamiseen on pakko mennä, vaikka se osaltaan huonontaa palvelua. Mutta sikäli parantaa, ettei ole aikomustakaan lopettaa maantason raitioliikennettä, mikä oli käytäntö 1960-luvun ideologialla kuin myös Helsingin metrosuunnitelmilla. Toisen tason joukkoliikenneratkaisu tehdään kuten pitääkin, täydentämään perustason ratkaisua ja tarjoamaan vaihtoehtoinen ja nopea tapa ohittaa keskusta.


Mun mielestäni Amsterdamilla ja Helsingillä on aika paljon annettavaa tosilleen monissa asioissa. Kaupunkien koot eivät eroa kovin paljon, molemmilla oli metron rakentaminen aluksi nihkeää ja skandaalit kärysivät. Molemmilla kaupungeilla on tonttipulaa: Amsterissa todellista, Helsingissä keinotekoista. Amsterissa se ratkaistiin patoamalla meri ja pumppaamalla vettä pois,  Helsingissä se tullaan ratkaisemaan rakentamalla tekosaaria. Asuntolaivat ovat olleet jo vuosikymmeniä ratkaisu Amsterin asunto-ongelmiin ja erikoisuutta kaipaaville, Stadiin ne ovat tulossa nyt. Ilmasto on lämpiämässä kovaa vauhtia että ympärivuotinen polkupyörällä ajo ei ole meillä enää pelkkä vitsi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jpe

> Ikävä kyllä minusta vaikuttaa jos Länsimetroa ei rakenneta, länteen ei tule mitään ratkaisua pitkään aikaan.



Siinäpä onkin se ongelman ydin. Kuten Antero jossain toisessa ketjussa totesikin, on virheellistä ajatella, että jos mitään ei rakenneta, ei myöskään mikään muutu. Todellisuudessa asiat muuttuvat aikojen kuluessa väistämättä, ja meidän on hankkeidemme kanssa yritettävä pysyä siinä mukana.

Toisin sanoen, vaikka bussiralli juuri nyt tarjoaisikin kohtalaisen palvelun espoolaisille, ei siitä voida voida vetää johtopäätöstä, että samalla meiningillä voidaan jatkaa vielä vuosikymmeniä, ottaen huomioon mm. Espoon jatkuvan kasvun ja paljon puhutun fossiilisten polttoaineiden rajallisuuden.

Jos länsimetro haudattaisiin nousevien rakennuskustannusten takia, en harmittelisi tippaakaan jos päästäisiin heti rakentamaan jotakin kevyempää ratkaisua. Mutta realistisesti ajatellen länsimetron hautaaminen tässä vaiheessa tarkottaisi mitä luultavimmin paluuta nollapisteeseen Etelä-Espoon raideliikennesuunnittelussa, jolloin Etelä-Espooseen ei pääsisi raiteilla vielä ainakaan kymmenen vuoteen. Siksi toivonkin, ettei hanke kaadu, vaikka tiedostankin sen epätäydellisyyden.

----------


## teme

> Ratakuilu on varattu keskustatunnelille. Pikaraitiotie ei myöskään olisi tehnyt itä-länsisuuntaista heiluria, jos se olisi viety Elielinaukiolle.


Kuilun saa käyttöön purkamalla varauksen, kukaan ei enää usko että keskustatunnelia tehdään lähitulevaisuudessa, ja "sitten joskus" porukaltakin alkaa usko mennä. Ja mikä pakko se on jämähtää Elielinaukiolle kun kiskot jatkuu itään ja pohjoiseen?




> Hyvin usein keskipitkä raideliikenne on tunneloitu kantakaupunkiosuuksilla. Katuverkossa kulkevat ratkaisuja on myös usein tunneloitu myöhemmin tai sitten rakennetaan kuitenkin metroa. (Vrt. Amsterdam)





> Tämä oli 1960-luvun ajattelutapa, kun haluttiin joukkoliikenne maan alle autoilun tieltä. Nykyään ajatellaan toisin, ja siksi esim. lukuisat Ranskan uudet raitiojärjestelmät ovat nimenomaan maantasoisia ja tunneleita vältetään.


Minua alkaa tämä uskonsota tympäistä, eihän nämä ole mitenkään toisensa pois sulkevia asioita.

Oletetaan että se ratikka tulee Espoosta Ruoholahteen. Jos se on normaali ratikka ja ratakuilua menee kiskot, niin sillä on kolme vaihtoehtoa. Kuilua pitkin suoraan keskustaan, kiskoja pitkin Töölöön, kiskoja pitkin (Jätkän kautta) Bulevardille. Jos se on jonkinlainen ratikkametrokombi, niin se voi jatkaa metroverkkoa pitkin tai maanpäällistä rataa sikäli kun sellaista on tehty esim Mechelininkadulle ja edelleen Pasilaan. Jos se on junaratikkakombi, se voi jatkaa ratakuilua Rautatieasemalle ja edelleen vaikka lentoasemalle, sekä mahdollista maanpäällistä rataverkkoa vaikkapa Jätkäsaaren suuntaan. On nopeita yhteyksiä joiden palvelualue on pieni, ja hitaita joiden palvelualue on suuri, näppärä liikennesuunnittelija sitten yhdistelee näitä jos kalusto siihen taipuu.

Esimerkki ratikkavaihtoehdolla. Kun rouva Tapiolasta on menossa (keskustan) Stockalle, hän valkkaa sellaiseen ratikan joka ajaa Bulevardin kautta suoraan Stockan eteen. Jos hän on menossa Töölöön, niin sellaisen joka ajaa Runeberginkadun kiskoja. Jos rautatieasemalla niin sen joka ajaa pikareittiä Rautatieasemalle. Se onko tuo pikareitti tunneli vai kuilu on epäolennaista.

----------


## Kani

> Toisin sanoen, vaikka bussiralli juuri nyt tarjoaisikin kohtalaisen palvelun espoolaisille, ei siitä voida voida vetää johtopäätöstä, että samalla meiningillä voidaan jatkaa vielä vuosikymmeniä, ottaen huomioon mm. Espoon jatkuvan kasvun ja paljon puhutun fossiilisten polttoaineiden rajallisuuden.


Jos metro rakennetaan, fossiilisilla polttoaineilla kulkee joka tapauksessa mittava liityntäliikenne, joka tarvitaan paikkaamaan sitä, ettei metro enää vie ihmisiä kotipysäkille.




> Jos länsimetro haudattaisiin nousevien rakennuskustannusten takia, en harmittelisi tippaakaan jos päästäisiin heti rakentamaan jotakin kevyempää ratkaisua.


Olenkin tässä odotellut, milloin joku keksii, että Helsingin ratikkalankoja täynnä olevien katujen sijasta trollikat voisivat ajaa länsiväylää, vieläpä pika-sellaiset.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos metro rakennetaan, fossiilisilla polttoaineilla kulkee joka tapauksessa mittava liityntäliikenne, joka tarvitaan paikkaamaan sitä, ettei metro enää vie ihmisiä kotipysäkille.


Siinä vaiheessa kun fossiiliset polttoaineet ovat käyneet vähiin, niin tapahtuu suuria muutoksia ihmisten elintottumuksissa. Suomalaisten on siinä vaiheessa pakko hyväksyä että ihanneasuminen ei tarkoita punaista tupaa ja perunamaata, ellei halua elää omavaraistaloudessa kuten 1800-luvulla. 
Epäilen että vain pieni osa suomalaisista ovat valmita siihen, ja niiden jotka eivät suostu, on muutettava joka tapauksessa kaupunkeihin, mahdollisesti halveksittuihin kerrostaloihin. Silloin etelä-Espookin näyttää toisenlaiselta kuin nyt. Akseli Keilaniemi-Matinkylä on silloin yhtenäinen, tiiviisti rakennettu kaupunki jossa voi liikkua metrolla nopeasti kaupunginosien välillä, tai lyhyempiä matkoja täsmäosoitteisiin raitiovaunulla tai mahdollisesti johdinautolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinä vaiheessa kun fossiiliset polttoaineet ovat käyneet vähiin, niin tapahtuu suuria muutoksia ihmisten elintottumuksissa.


Kyllä, jos ilmastonmuutoksen annetaan edetä siihen saakka. Golf-virta on pysähtynyt ja Helsingin olosuhteet muistuttavat Siperiaa. Tieliikenne on loppunut jo aikaisemmin, koska ihmisten tulot eivät riittäneet öljypohjaisen polttoaineen ostoon. Vain sähkökäyttöinen raideliikenne toimii, sillä trollikkojen liukastelu tekee niiden käytön mahdottomaksi.

Ratikat ovat jälleen kunniassaan, koska vain niillä on voitu tehdä kyllin laaja joukkoliikenneverkko. Ja se on ollut pakko, koska kaikki ovat joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä. Toisaalta kansantuote on laskenut Suomessa lähes kehitysmaatasolle. Ankaran ilmaston vuoksi asumiskustannukset ovat erittäin korkeat, ja suuri osa suomalaisista on muuttanut etelämmäksi. Eli ei ole varaa enää rakentaa joukkoliikennemonumentteja, vaan toimivaa ja mahdollisimman edullista liikennettä.

Kyllä Hesan metrokin vielä pelaa. 100-sarjan junat on modernisoitu aina 20 vuoden välein ja harrastajien harmiksi myös vaunut 101-106 ovat myös saaneet uuden tekniikan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä, jos ilmastonmuutoksen annetaan edetä siihen saakka. Golf-virta on pysähtynyt ja Helsingin olosuhteet muistuttavat Siperiaa.


Kun muistuttaisi!




> Tieliikenne on loppunut jo aikaisemmin, koska ihmisten tulot eivät riittäneet öljypohjaisen polttoaineen ostoon. Vain sähkökäyttöinen raideliikenne toimii, sillä trollikkojen liukastelu tekee niiden käytön mahdottomaksi.


Eikö Siperiassa nimenomaan ole laajaa trollikkaliikenettä?




> Ratikat ovat jälleen kunniassaan, koska vain niillä on voitu tehdä kyllin laaja joukkoliikenneverkko. Ja se on ollut pakko, koska kaikki ovat joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä. Toisaalta kansantuote on laskenut Suomessa lähes kehitysmaatasolle. Ankaran ilmaston vuoksi asumiskustannukset ovat erittäin korkeat, ja suuri osa suomalaisista on muuttanut etelämmäksi. Eli ei ole varaa enää rakentaa joukkoliikennemonumentteja, vaan toimivaa ja mahdollisimman edullista liikennettä.


Hyvä jos niinkin. Pahimmassa skenariossa suomalaiset ovat joutuneet kaikki vaeltamaan pois täältä, ryysyläisjoukkiona. 




> Kyllä Hesan metrokin vielä pelaa. 100-sarjan junat on modernisoitu aina 20 vuoden välein ja harrastajien harmiksi myös vaunut 101-106 ovat myös saaneet uuden tekniikan.


Onko meillä joukkoliikenneharrastajia silloin enää? Onko ketään, joka on joskus käynyt kehitys- ja entisissä itäblokin köyhissä maissa "harrastamassa" joukkoliikennettä kameran kera, joka ei olisi törmännyt joskus uteliaisiin, joskus tympeaisiin ja ymmärtämättömiin paikallisväestön edustajiin, ja viranomaisten tylyyn kohteluun kun on yrittänyt kuvata jotain antiikkia härveliä, ja selittää että on "harrastaja" . 

Kaiken huippu mitä olen kuullut on että Kreikassa muutama vuosi sitten brittiläinen lentokonebongariporukka sai pitkät ehdottomat vanlkeusrangaistukset "vakoilusta", kun olivat kuvanneet koneita lentokentän verkkoaidan ulkopuolelta. Poliisi ja tuomarit eivät millään tahtoneet ymmrtää että jotku aikuiset miehet voivat olla kiinnostuneita lentokoneista niin paljon, että pitää oikein kuvata niitä. Britannian hallitus onnistui pitkien neuvottelujen jälkeen saada heidät vapautetuiksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Siinä vaiheessa kun fossiiliset polttoaineet ovat käyneet vähiin, niin tapahtuu suuria muutoksia ihmisten elintottumuksissa. Suomalaisten on siinä vaiheessa pakko hyväksyä että ihanneasuminen ei tarkoita punaista tupaa ja perunamaata, ellei halua elää omavaraistaloudessa kuten 1800-luvulla.


Kenties siinä vaiheessa myöskin suomalainen agraaritalous on arvossaan, kun maailmaan ennustetaan samalla pulaa ruoasta ja juomasta, joten arvio pahan maalaisuuden kuolemasta voi olla kovin ennenaikainen. Jos lisäksi maalainen saa elää maaseudulla, eikä häntä pakoteta käymään kymmenien kilometrien päässä töissä, ekologinen jalanjälki omine ravintoineen ja lämmityspuineen jää varsin pieneksi kaupunkilaiseen verrattuna.




> Epäilen että vain pieni osa suomalaisista ovat valmita siihen, ja niiden jotka eivät suostu, on muutettava joka tapauksessa kaupunkeihin, mahdollisesti halveksittuihin kerrostaloihin. Silloin etelä-Espookin näyttää toisenlaiselta kuin nyt.


Länsimetro - joukkoliikennettä maailmanlopun olosuhteisiin. (Hymiö.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetro - joukkoliikennettä maailmanlopun olosuhteisiin. (Hymiö.)


Niin, kun maailma loppuu niin länsimetro senkun porkuttaa

Hyvää Joulua kaikille Foorumilaisille!

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> En käsitä Anteron kommenttia jokeri-linjasta. Ei linjaa ole väärin asetettu, ilmeisesti kommentti oli ironiaa.


En todellakaan perustele länsimetroa tällä argumentilla, vaan sitä yrittävät monet muut. Yritän oikaista tuollaista perustelua sillä, ettei moisella asialla todellakaan ole merkitystä eikä ole mitään syytä käyttää miljardia euroa siihen.

Sen sijaan olen puolustanut moneen kertaan pitkiä kaupungin läpi kulkevia linjoja. Ja juuri niillä perusteilla, joita itsekin viestissäsi luettelit. Mutta vaikka metro ei olekaan nykyään seudun poikki kulkeva yhteys, sen laajentaminen sellaiseksi ei ole laajennuksen hinnan arvoinen.

TramWest sen sijaan tuo yhdessä Raidejokerin kanssa mahdollisuuden luoda kolme idän ja lännen yhdistävää pääyhteyttä, ja paljon halvemmalla kuin länsimetro vain Matinkylään. Itäväylän ura jää muuhun yhteensopimattoman metron vuoksi heikompaan asemaan, mutta Laajasalon kautta pidemmälle itään vievä raitiotiereta paikkaa metroa etelämpänä ja Kuusisaasren ja Pasilan kautta kulkeva toinen yhteys pohjosempana. Sitten jos näiden kapasiteetti ei riitä, voi harkita kallista metroa lisäkapasiteetiksi.




> Sanoisin, että olen stadilaisten puolella, en ole keskustalainen ja keskustaa ei kannata äänestää...


Tämän nykyisen autokaupungin ovat rakentaneet muut puolueet kuin Keskusta.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Tärkeintä länsimetron vastustajille ei ole se, että tarvitseeko joku metroa, vaan uskonsota helsinkiläisten rakastamaa nopeaa oranssia matoa vastaan.

Jos Tapiolasta menee metroja 2min välein, kuten suunniteltu, tekee se 30 vuoroa tunnissa, mikäli myös metronvastustajien kelloissa on 60 minuuttia.
Matinkylästä vuoroväli on kait tarkoitus olla tuplat, eli 4 min.

Metronvastustajat perustelevat länsimetron tarpeettomuutta, sillä, että he tietävät jo vuosia etukäteen, ettei kukaan halua matkustaa Tapiolasta esim Itäkeskukseen tai Matinkylästä Kulosaareen. Tällä luodaan mielikuvaa pk-seudusta jonkinlaisena erillisista saarekkeista koostuvana alueena tyyppiä L.A, jossa "hyvät" eivät mene "pahoihin paikkoihin". Pk-seutu on kuitenkin yksi kokonaisuus, ja vaikka Itä-Helsingillä on aika paljon eroa verrattuna vaikka Etelä-Espooseen, on suurin osa mielikuvaa. Kummassakin paikassa on paljon pientaloa, on "hyviä" alueita (Westend, Haukilahti, Marjaniemi...) ja "huonoja", kuten "Itis, Olari.." ja sitten kaikkea siltä väliltä. Espoon ihmeellisyyden korostaminen palvelee ajatusmallia, jonka mukaan "Helsinki tuo pakolla metron Espooseen ja nyt kaikki spurgut tulevat Westendin minkkiturkkirouvien autotalliin asumaan". Tosiasiassa kyse on poliittisesta juonimisesta, espoolaisesta sellaisesta, joka on estänyt pk-seudun liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisen vuosikymmeniä. Ei ole kelvannut ratikka, eikä metro. Espoo myös vastusti aikoinaan kiivaasti YTV:n yhteistä jätehuolta ja seutulippua.

Tapiola on luonnollisesti tapaus sinänsä ja busseja menee kohtalaisen hyvin, mutta siihen se sitten jääkin. Kun bussirallista keskustaan päästään eroon, ja Tapiolasta pääsee metrolla keskustaan, voidaan bussiliikennettä kohdistaa taas eri tavalla, kuten tehokkaaseen liityntäliikenteeseen. Metro säästää aika monen ihmisen matka-aikaa, siis aluekeskuksesta aluekeskukseen. Esim. tuleva Kalasatama-Otaniemi. Metro ei tietenkään palvele jokaisen nimbylän omakotitaloaluetta, mutta jos ajatellaan, että jokaiselle bussipysäkille Etelä-Espoossa taataan 4min vuorovälit, suora bussi Helsinkiin. Paljonko tarvitaan rahaa ja busseja, jotta jokainen espoolainen voi päästä bussillla 4min vuorovälillä Helsinkiin?Aika paljon, ja pitkässä juoksussa enemmän rahaa kuin metrossa.Metron vahvuus on nimenomaan siinä, että että sen kuljetuskapasiteetti on valtava, verrattuna esim raitiovaunuihin tai busseihin.Luonnollisesti liityntäliikenteen käyttäjät joutuvat osittain kärsimään tästä, mutta vastaavasti he tietävät yhden asian: jos myöhästuu bussista, ei ole niin vakavaa, omalla autollakin voi mennä metroasemalle, ja odotusaika ei ole kovin pitkä. Mielestäni pitäisi tehdä Itä-Helsingissä tutkimus siitä, kuka haluaa suoran bussiliikenteen takaisin vielä Itä-Helsinkiin, siis niiden keskuudessa, jotka ovat eläneet sen ajan, kun bussiralli oli Itäväylällä. Onko muita kuin Antero?

----------


## Kani

> Tärkeintä länsimetron vastustajille ei ole se, että tarvitseeko joku metroa, vaan uskonsota helsinkiläisten rakastamaa nopeaa oranssia matoa vastaan.


Lopeta jo tuo asenteellinen rääkymisesi. Itse et suostu hyväksymään mitään sinulle perusteltuja ja tutkimuksin todistettuja tosiasioita, vaan jatkat jankutustasi väärillä tiedoilla ja oman uskontosi mukaisesti riippumatta siitä, miten asiat oikeasti ovat.

Metrosi vuorovälikin näyttää kiihkossa tihentyneen neljästä kahteen minuuttiin, etkä suostu käsittämään, että joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso ei ole metron vuoroväli, vaan liityntäbussin vuoroväli. Lisäksi jatkat itsepintaisesti mielikuvapeliäsi 60-70-luvun Itä-Helsingistä, vaikka sillä ei ole mitään relevanssia Etelä-Espoon 2010-luvun ratkaisujen kanssa.

Tiedän tekniikkasi poikkeuksellisen omakohtaisesti, koska olen itse ollut joskus yhtä typerä. En tosin käyttäytynyt ihan noin lapsellisesti, mutta kannatin Espoon metroa vuoteen 2003 asti, ihan samoin perustein kuin sinä. Olin sitä mieltä, että 1) metroa on muka jatkettava, kun se kerran on jo Helsinkiin rakennettu 2) metro muka parantaa Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa 3) metron vastustajat ovat muka vain joukkoliikenteen vastustajia ja kannattavat tosiasiassa autoilua 4) espoolaiset ovat muka vain itsekkäitä, kun eivät suostu ymmärtämään metron erinomaisuutta. 

Muutin kantani muutama vuosi sitten, koska totesin, että tosiasiat eivät tue neljää väitettäni ollenkaan, ja viimeinen niitti oli länsimetrosta tehty YVA-selvitys, joka osoittaa metron hinta-hyötysuhteen olevan surkea.

Jos sinä et koskaan tule samaan johtopäätökseen, opettele edes käyttäytymään.

----------


## vompatti

> Paljonko tarvitaan rahaa ja busseja, jotta jokainen espoolainen voi päästä bussillla 4min vuorovälillä Helsinkiin? Aika paljon, ja pitkässä juoksussa enemmän rahaa kuin metrossa. Metron vahvuus on nimenomaan siinä, että että sen kuljetuskapasiteetti on valtava.


Ei kai joukkoliikenteen keskeisin tavoite ole tarjota 4 minuutin vuoroväliä? Olen sitä mieltä, että neljän minuutin vuoroväli tulee busseilla toteutettuna halvemmaksi kuin metrolla. Pelkillä metron rakentamiskustannuksilla tuota neljän minuutin bussilinjastoa ajettaisiin useita vuosia.

Neljän minuutin vuoroväli busseilla voisi olla realistinen Espoossa jo ensi vuonna. Linjastoa saataisiin selkiytettyä, sillä koko Etelä-Espoo voitaisiin kattaa muutamalla (kahdella?)  bussilinjalla. Nykyiset bussit riittäisivät, linjasto vain muutettaisiin siten, että vuoroväliksi tulisi neljä minuuttia. Bussilinjat kulkisivat useiden asuinalueiden kautta siten, että jokaiselta alueelta lähtisi bussi neljän minuutin välein sekä itään että länteen. Ostamalla muutamia busseja lisää saataisiin nämä bussit kulkemaan Itäkeskukseen tai Sipooseen asti! Länsiväylä voitaisiin kaventaa kaksikaistaiseksi henkilöautoliikenteen loppuessa kokonaan joukkoliikenteen neljän minuutin vuorovälin vuoksi.

Älkää pitäkö minua haihattelijana ja metron ja Tramwestin vastustajana! Olen nähnyt kuvaamani kaltaisen joukkoliikenteen Espoon kokoisessa kaupungissa, Genevessä. Siellä ei kuitenkaan ollut neljän minuutin vuoroväliä, vaan kolmen minuutin vuoroväli. Joukkoliikenne oli niin suosittua, että nivelbussit kulkivat tupaten täynnä! Eikä puhettakaan metrosta!

----------


## kuukanko

> viimeinen niitti oli länsimetrosta tehty YVA-selvitys, joka osoittaa metron hinta-hyötysuhteen olevan surkea.


Hyöty/kustannussuhteista on puhuttu täällä ennenkin. Niiden laskentatapa on tullut autoliikenteen hankkeista ja niiden soveltumista joukkoliikennehankkeiden arvottamiseen on epäilty liikenne- ja viestintäministeriössäkin. Jos pelkkiä H/K-suhteita katsotaan, niin Suomessa ei kannattaisi panostaa joukkoliikenteen infraan ollenkaan, vaan rakentaa pelkkiä autoteitä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pelkillä metron rakentamiskustannuksilla tuota neljän minuutin bussilinjastoa ajettaisiin useita vuosia.


Ja sitten kun metron rakentamiskustannusten verran rahaa on käytetty, palataan takaisin vanhaan bussiliikenteeseen?  :Wink: 

HKL:hän on laskenut, että itämetro on jo tuottanut säästöjä liikennöintikustannuksissa rakentamiskustannustensa verran. Etelä-Espoossa bussiliikennettä on sen verran vähemmän, että siellä metro ei aluksi säästäisi liikennöintikustannuksia edes rakennuskulujen korkokustannusten vertaa, mutta uskon tilanteen muuttuvan tulevaisuudessa (ainakin verrattuna vaihtoehtoiskustannukseen, että Etelä-Espoon sijasta Espoo lisäisikin maankäyttöä esim. Pohjois-Espoossa ja sinne pitäisi järjestää lisää bussiliikennettä).

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:hän on laskenut, että itämetro on jo tuottanut säästöjä liikennöintikustannuksissa rakentamiskustannustensa verran.


Minäkin olen kuullut tämän väitteen moneen kertaan. Kuten nekin väitteet länsimetron hyödyistä, jotka Kani luetteli, ja jotka väittäjät itse ovat viimeistään RaideYVA:ssa myöntäneet vääriksi. Haluaisin joskus nähdä nuo itämetron tuottolaskelmat. Sanon suoraan, että en usko niihin enkä tuohon väitteeseen. Sen verran paljon olen nähnyt "HKL:n laskelmia".




> Etelä-Espoossa bussiliikennettä on sen verran vähemmän, että siellä metro ei aluksi säästäisi liikennöintikustannuksia edes rakennuskulujen korkokustannusten vertaa, mutta uskon tilanteen muuttuvan tulevaisuudessa (ainakin verrattuna vaihtoehtoiskustannukseen, että Etelä-Espoon sijasta Espoo lisäisikin maankäyttöä esim. Pohjois-Espoossa ja sinne pitäisi järjestää lisää bussiliikennettä).


Minusta kuulostaa aika kummalliselta ajatus siitä, että lisärakentaminen ja liityntäbussiliikenne eivät olisi kannattavaa Pohjois-Espoossa jossa on jo valmis "metro" eli Rantarata. Mutta Etelä-Espoossa se on kannattavaa, vaikka tarvitaan ylimääräinen miljardin investointi.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta kuulostaa aika kummalliselta ajatus siitä, että lisärakentaminen ja liityntäbussiliikenne eivät olisi kannattavaa Pohjois-Espoossa jossa on jo valmis "metro" eli Rantarata.


Rantarata ei kulje Pohjois-Espoossa, vaan Pohjois-Espoon joukkoliikenneyhteydet Helsingin keskustaan hoidetaan lähinnä suorilla bussilinjoilla. Toki Pohjois-Espoosta on myös bussiyhteyksiä rantaradan varteen, koska Espoon keskus ja Leppävaara ovat merkittäviä Espoon aluekeskuksia. Liityntäliikenne Helsingin keskustaan menee Pohjois-Espoosta ennemminkin kehäradalle (esim. linja 532) kuin rantaradalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rantarata ei kulje Pohjois-Espoossa...


Olet oikeassa, jos tarkoitat Pohjois-Espoolla Espoon maantieteellisesti pohjoisimpia alueita, jotka ovat suurelta osin luonnonsuojelualueita. Minä ajattelin, että tarkoitit Espoon kehitysvaihtoehtoja, joissa Länsiväylän käytävän lisärakentamisen vaihtoehtona oleva pohjoinen vaihtoehto oli Rantaradan käytävän lisärakentaminen.

Siinä olen kyllä kanssasi samaa mieltä, että bussiliikenteeseen perustuvalla joukkoliikenteellä ei ole kovin kauaskantoista tulevaisuutta, ellei sen energiaratkaisuille ja siten käyttötaloudelle tehdä jotain radikaalia. Mutta se on myös Etelä-Espoon liityntäliikennemetron ongelma, koska sekin perustuu bussiliikenteeseen, vaikka edullisin osa bussiliikennettä eli Länsiväylän liikenne korvautuukin sähkökäyttöisellä liikenteellä. Toki liityntäliikennejärjestelmän talous suhteessa pelkkään bussiliikenteeseen paranee, kun kumipyöräliikenteen kustannustaso nousee.

Mutta kaikissa skenarioissa paras ratkaisu on se, jossa bussiliikennettä korvataan eniten sähkökäyttöisellä raideliikenteellä. Eli TramWest on paras sekä ympäristön, kustannusten että palvelutason suhteen.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Hyöty/kustannussuhteista on puhuttu täällä ennenkin. Niiden laskentatapa on tullut autoliikenteen hankkeista ja niiden soveltumista joukkoliikennehankkeiden arvottamiseen on epäilty liikenne- ja viestintäministeriössäkin. Jos pelkkiä H/K-suhteita katsotaan, niin Suomessa ei kannattaisi panostaa joukkoliikenteen infraan ollenkaan, vaan rakentaa pelkkiä autoteitä.


Puhuin tahallani hinta-hyötysuhteesta, jotta sitä ei sekoitettaisi oppiriitoihin virallisista laskentatavoista. YVA:han ei sananmukaisesti ole kustannusselvitys, vaan ympäristövaikutusten arviointi, vaikka hintalaputkin laitettiin.

Mutta siinä YVA oli merkittävä, että se osoitti metron hyödyt vähäisiksi ja sen, että haittojakin on paljon. Kun sitten ajattelen asiaa vaikkapa vain veronmaksajana, odotettavissa oleva 800-1000 miljoonaa euroa on kohtuuton hinta järjestelmästä, jossa on niin paljon autoilua edistäviä ja joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta vähentäviä epäkohtia kuin länsimetrossa on.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kani: sanoit, että rääyn. Olen vain ja ainoastaan tuonut esiin oman mielipiteeni. Jos sinua häiritsee se, että joku on eri mieltä, en voi sille mitään.
Sinä et ole palstan sheriffi ja en ainakaan viimeisimmästä kirjoituksestani ole saanut varoitusta. Kuuranko varmaan antaa sen, jos tarve vaatii, joten jospa tehdään niin, että huolehdit vain omasta käytöksestäsi ja minä omastani. Olisi tietysti reilua, jos kertoisit, mikä tässä sanomassani on niin lapsellista, ja itse näyttäisit mallia asia-argumentoinnista. En valitettavasti edellisestä tekstistäsi löytänyt mitään muita kuin moitteita, en valitettavasti vasta-argumentteja.

Minä en tällä palstalla ole nähnyt yhtään "tutkimuksin perusteltua" tosiasiaa länsimetroa vastaan, vaan lähinnä eriasteista keskustelua ja väittelyä asian tiimoilta. Tietysti näitä "tiedeihmisiä" on aina, mutta onhan olemassa tieteellisiä tutkimuksia, joiden mukaan tupakka ei ole vaarallista terveydelle. En kyseenalaista kenenkään tietämystä asiasta silti. 

Totesin tekstissäni, että Espoo ja Itä-Helsinki ovat niin samanlaisia ja niin erilaisia. Kummassakin paikassa on alueita, jotka jakavat monessa mielessä mielipiteet, laidasta laitaan. (Westend, Olari, Matinkylä, Marjaniemi jne). Osa Etelä-Espoosta on myös hyvin tiiviisti rakennettu ja tullaan rakentamaan edelleenkin. Rakentaminen on kuitenkin jatkunut ja tulee jatkumaan siitä riippumatta, tuleeko metro vai ei. Alueella asuu jo nyt kymmeniä tuhansia, jossei yli 100 000 henkeä, en tiedä tarkkaa lukua.

Metro on yksi tapa ratkaista Helsingin seudun liikkumisen ongelmia ja sitä on vastustettu vähintään yhtä lapsellisin argumentein kuin kannatettukin, puheet Espoon slummiutumisesta metron myötä ovat tosiasioita parista viime kunnallisvaaleista. Kyse on tietenkin siitä, että pk-seudun parempi yhteistyö vapaaehtoispohjaltakin ilman kuntaliitoksia haittaa joidenkin omia bisneksiä ja intressejä, poliittisesta valtapelistä puhumattakaan.

Mitä tulee tähän vuorovälikysymykseen, niin ainakin julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen mukaan automaattimetrolla on tarkoitus liikennöidä 4 min välein Matinkylästä ja 2min välein Tapiolasta. Taisi olla niin, että Tapiolasta lähtevä juna menee Mellunmäkeen ja Matinkylästä Vuosaareen, en muista tarkalleen. Liityntäbussin vuoroväli on toki olennainen asia, Lauttasaareen on käsittääkseni tulossa non-stop-tyyppinen liikenne, ainakin jossain esityslistassa tms sanottiin niin. Espoosta en tiedä, ainakin p+r tulee houkuttelevammaksi, ja metroasemathan tulevat sijaitsemaan keskeisillä paikoilla. Luonnollisesti joidenkin yhteydet huononevat, mutta sille vastapainoksi Espoon eteläisiin aluekeskuksiin pääsee Helsingistä ilman aikataulukyttäystä. Espoon liikenteen siirtäminen pois Helsingin keskustasta myös mahdollistaa Elielinaukion tyhjentämisen Kamppiin, Et. Rautatiekadulta on ajoyhteys jo nykyään nk. "Espoon terminaaliin". Tämä osaltaan taas tekee monen muun bussimatkasta miellyttävämmän ja vähentää taas bussirallia aseman ympäristössä. Metron teho näkyy nimenomaan keskeisten pisteiden saavutettavuuden paranemisessa, otetaan esimerkiksi vaikka siirtyminen Matinkylästä Kalasataman uudelle alueelle. Nykyvaihtoehdossa odotellaan ensin bussia, mennään Kamppiin ja vaihdetaan metroon. Länsimetron myötä Matinkylästä ne, jotka ovat metroaseman vaikutuspiirissä ottavat metron suoraan Kalasatamaan. Bussin odottelua tulee liityntäliikenteeseen, mutta liityntäliikennekin voidaan järjestää tehokkaasti eikä nykyäänkään syrjäisemmilä alueilta niitä suoria busseja niin hyvin mene Helsinkiin. Uskon, että liityntäliikenteen myötä bussitarjonta moninkertaistuu ja paranee myös Espoossa metroasemien suuntaan. Näillä toimenpiteillä liikennejärjestelmä ottaa aimo harppauksen eteenpäin ja monien alueiden saavutettavuus paranee, osan taas heikkenee, mutta toisaalta lisääntyvä bussitarjonta liityntäliikenneterminaaleista kompensoi osaltaan vaihdon vaivaa. Yöllä varmaan mennään yöbussilla, kuten Itä-Helsingissäkin. Joka tapauksessa, kun länsimetro valmistuu, meillä lienee yksi Helesva, eli yhdistynyt pk-seutu, joka tottelee nimeä Helsinki.

----------


## kemkim

> Bussin odottelua tulee liityntäliikenteeseen, mutta liityntäliikennekin voidaan järjestää tehokkaasti eikä nykyäänkään syrjäisemmilä alueilta niitä suoria busseja niin hyvin mene Helsinkiin.


Aivan totta. 20-30 minuutin, jopa 60 minuutin vuorovälit ovat totista totta monilla Etelä-Espoon seutulinjoilla ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Sisäiset linjat toki täydentävät, mutta vaihtaminen on hankalaa, jos ensin pitää mennä sisäisellä linjalla jonnekin ja odottaa seutulinjaa siellä, joka saattaa olla jo mennyt. Jos olisi vain tiheästi kulkevia sisäisiä linjoja ja metro harvoin kulkevien sisäisten ja seutulinjojen sijasta, niin liikenneverkon käytettävyys ja hahmotettavuus paranisi tältä osin.

----------


## Kani

> Jos sinua häiritsee se, että joku on eri mieltä, en voi sille mitään. Sinä et ole palstan sheriffi ja en ainakaan viimeisimmästä kirjoituksestani ole saanut varoitusta.


Minua häiritsee suuresti asenteellinen ja leimaava kirjoittelusi, jossa jatkuvasti vihjaat metroon kriittisesti suhtautuvilla olevan epämääräisiä motiiveja. Marttyyriksi on sinun on ihan turha heittäytyä ja ryhtyä itkemään sheriffien perään. Hyvin muistan, kuinka toisessa ketjussa julistit suurella itsevarmuudella Britannian rautatiepolitiikan epäonnistuneisuutta, mutta katosit kuin hauki rannasta, kun osoitin netistä käyrän, jossa matkustajamäärät ovat siellä kasvaneet 50% vuosikymmenessä. Asiatieto ei siis kelpaa silloin, kun se ei tue omia ennakkoluuloja.




> Olisi tietysti reilua, jos kertoisit, mikä tässä sanomassani on niin lapsellista, ja itse näyttäisit mallia asia-argumentoinnista.


Edelleen kehotan jättämään sädekehän pois ja muistelemaan vaikkapa tänne linkittämiäsi kuvia Espoon vanhoista busseista Kampinkentällä. Ne olivat kuulemma meidän metronvastustajien unelma. Sanoisin toimintaasi lapselliseksi.




> En valitettavasti edellisestä tekstistäsi löytänyt mitään muita kuin moitteita, en valitettavasti vasta-argumentteja.


Ei ole mitään uutta vasta-argumentoitavaa, kun omat argumenttisi ovat koko ajan samat. Pidät metron vuoroväliä koko joukkoliikenteen palvelutasona ja jankkaat vuosikymmenien takaisesta Itä-Helsingistä, vaikka sillä ei ole mitään todistusarvoa. 




> Minä en tällä palstalla ole nähnyt yhtään "tutkimuksin perusteltua" tosiasiaa länsimetroa vastaan, vaan lähinnä eriasteista keskustelua ja väittelyä asian tiimoilta.


YVA on erittäin perusteltu argumentti metroa vastaan. Sen mukaan matka hidastuu lähes puolella käyttäjistä ja autoilu länsiväylällä lisääntyy, jos metro rakennetaan.




> Kyse on tietenkin siitä, että pk-seudun parempi yhteistyö vapaaehtoispohjaltakin ilman kuntaliitoksia haittaa joidenkin omia bisneksiä ja intressejä, poliittisesta valtapelistä puhumattakaan.


Yhteistyön ja metron koplaaminen on älytöntä. Mikään ei estä tekemästä yhteistyötä missä tahansa asiassa ilman metroakin. Metro ei ole mitään yhteistyötä edistänyt, sillä se on ollut puhtaasti helsinkiläisvetoinen hanke, joka saatiin Espooseen kaupattua vain kytkemällä päätökseen useita muita Espoolle tärkeitä hankkeita, jotka edistävät lähinnä autoilua.




> Luonnollisesti joidenkin yhteydet huononevat, mutta sille vastapainoksi Espoon eteläisiin aluekeskuksiin pääsee Helsingistä ilman aikataulukyttäystä..


Etelä-Espoossa on käytännössä jo nyt se tilanne, jonka väität syntyvän vasta, jos metro rakennetaan. Tapiolassa ei kytätä aikatauluja, ja vuoroväli on tiheä myös Otaniemessä ja Matinkylässä.




> Espoon liikenteen siirtäminen pois Helsingin keskustasta myös mahdollistaa Elielinaukion tyhjentämisen Kamppiin, Et. Rautatiekadulta on ajoyhteys jo nykyään nk. "Espoon terminaaliin". Tämä osaltaan taas tekee monen muun bussimatkasta miellyttävämmän ja vähentää taas bussirallia aseman ympäristössä.


Käytännössä bussirallilta vapautuu katutilaa henkilöautoille.




> Metron teho näkyy nimenomaan keskeisten pisteiden saavutettavuuden paranemisessa, otetaan esimerkiksi vaikka siirtyminen Matinkylästä Kalasataman uudelle alueelle. Nykyvaihtoehdossa odotellaan ensin bussia, mennään Kamppiin ja vaihdetaan metroon.


Tulevassa vaihtoehdossa odotellaan ensin liityntäbussia, mennään sillä Matinkylän asemalle ja vaihdetaan metroon. Mikä tässä on parempaa? Ylivoimainen enemmistö matinkyläläisistä ei asu metroaseman vieressä.




> Uskon, että liityntäliikenteen myötä bussitarjonta moninkertaistuu ja paranee myös Espoossa metroasemien suuntaan.


On aivan käsittämätön ajatus, että ensin rakennetaan metro muka vähentämään bussiliikenteestä aiheutuvia kustannuksia, ja sitten samanaikaisesti "bussitarjonta moninkertaistuu". Missä on tässä se säästö, jota metrolla haetaan? Vai eikö kustannuksilla ole mitään väliä, kunhan saadaan metro aikaiseksi?




> Näillä toimenpiteillä liikennejärjestelmä ottaa aimo harppauksen eteenpäin ja monien alueiden saavutettavuus paranee, osan taas heikkenee, mutta toisaalta lisääntyvä bussitarjonta liityntäliikenneterminaaleista kompensoi osaltaan vaihdon vaivaa.


Sanoisit vaan reilusti, että monien, tai ison osan saavutettavuus heikkenee. Koska asia on näin ja se lukee myös YVA:ssa.




> Joka tapauksessa, kun länsimetro valmistuu, meillä lienee yksi Helesva, eli yhdistynyt pk-seutu, joka tottelee nimeä Helsinki.


Kuten edellä totesin, metro ei mitään yhdistä. Ei lähijunakaan ole yhdistänyt Espoota tai Vantaata Helsinkiin. Kaupungit yhdistyvät, jos niillä on siitä yhteistä etua, ei siksi, että jonnekin kaivetaan muutama asema.

----------


## -Epex82-

Ei täällä kaikkea tule kommentoitua, vaikka matkustajamäärät nousevat, ei se silti automaattisesti tarkoita, että yksityistäminen olisi hyvä asia, SNCF pelittää hyvin.Britannia tuli kuuluisaksi rautatiekriisistään ja Railtrack jouduttiin lunastamaan takaisin valtiolle.Minä en ole vihjannut mitään, kaikilla voi olla omat intressinsä. Samalla tavalla täällä vihjaillaan kaikenlaisten metron kannattajien suuntaan. Ja se bussikuva Kampin kentällä on juuri sitä, mitä ne jotka löytävät Kampin keskuksesta salaliiton, länsimetrosta salaliiton jne haluaisivat Helsinkiin. Sellainen diesel-laakso se Kamppi aiemmin oli. Taisi osua arkaan paikkaan. Totesin myös, että Itä-Helsingillä ja Espoolla on joitakin samanlaisia piirteitä, ei se ole jankkaamista. Jankkaamista on oma raivosi tällä foorumilla, ehkäpä oma toimintasi on lapsellista tai sitten ette oikein Anteron kanssa pidä siitä, että tänne tullaan esittämään vääränlaisia mielipiteitä, koska haluatte pitää foorumin omana temmellyskenttänänne omia intressejänne varten. Ja mitä tulee tähän nettikettiin, niin tosiaan se on se shefiffi, joka vastaa tästä järjestyspuolesta, et sinä, enkä siis kaipaa isällistä huolenpitoasi täällä, voit aloittaa kehittämisen itsestäsi.

Länsimetron rakentaminen parantaa selkeästi isojen alueiden saavutettavuutta, ja koska metron vuoroväli on tiheä, aikataulukyttäys ei ole arkipäivää. Tulee myös houkuttelevaksi jättää auto p+r-paikkaan. Metro ja raskas raideliikenne on niin Tukholmassa kuin monissa muissakin paikoissa osoittanut toimivuutensa. Ja mitä nyt tulee näihin Espoon valtuuston hyväksymiin reunaehtoihin, niin lisääkö raidejokerikin autoilua?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja mitä tulee tähän nettikettiin, niin tosiaan se on se shefiffi, joka vastaa tästä järjestyspuolesta


Koska olet jo saanut varoituksia juuri niistä asioista, mihin Kani viittaa, en sinuna esittäisi mitenkään puhdasta pulmusta foorumikäytöksen suhteen. Toivottavasti viesteissäsi nähdään tulevaisuudessa enemmän faktoja ja vähemmän subjektiivista löpinää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Nyt kun asia on oikeassa ketjussaan, voi myös kommentoida itse asiaa.

Länsimetron osalta hyvin suurena ongelmana on, että metroa puolustetaan argumentein, joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen metron kanssa, jota on suunniteltu. Länsimetrosta on kuitenkin RaideYVA:aa varten tehty yleissuunnitelma sekä parhaillaan tehtävät suunnitelmat ja bussiliikenteen syöttölinjasto.

Kannattaa huomioida, että metroratkaisun parantaminen esimerkiksi lisäämällä asemia tai lisäämällä syöttölinjastoa, lisää myös sen kustannuksia.

Puran tässä muutamaa myyttiä:




> 1. Länsimetron rakentaminen parantaa selkeästi isojen alueiden saavutettavuutta


Etelä-Espoossa Tapiolan, Matinkylän ja Espoonlahden suuralueilla oli v. 2003 n. 120 000 asukasta. Länsimetron pysäkkien normaalilla vaikutusalueella (600 m pysäkeistä) asuu näistä noin 14 500 asukasta ja liityntäalueella loput, n. 105 500 asukasta. Lauttasaaressa noin puolet 20 000 asukkaasta asuu metroaseman vaikutusalueella ja loput liityntäalueella.

Yleiskaavaehdotuksen mukainen lisärakentaminen heikentää kattavutta, koska siitä vain 7,2% on asemien vaikutusalueella. Suunnitelluista uusista työpaikoista hieman suurempi osa (kerrosalasta 24,4%) on metroasemien lähellä, mutta ei kovin suuri osa. 

Metron jatko Kivenlahteen parantaa tilannetta jonkin verran, n. 18 800 asukkaalla, jolloin n. 27,2% asukkaista asuu metron varressa, ja lisärakentamisestakin 23% sijaitsee metron varressa.

Liityntäalueellakin toki joidenkin matka-aika lyhenee, mutta samalla muuttuu vaihdolliseksi.  

Länsimetro parantaa varsin pienen alueen saavutettavuutta ajallisesti. Tämä käy ilmi jo RaideYVA:n niistä kartoista, joissa näkyy matka-aikoihin kohdistuvat muutokset. 

RaideYVA:ssa oli laskettu matkanopeus metrossa nyt käytettävää suuremmalla kiihtyvyydellä, ilman Koivusaaren asemaa ja laskematta mukaan automaattimetron edellyttämien turvajärjestelyjen asettamia viivytyksiä.
Kun nämä viivytykset laskettaisiin mukaan, kuva muuttuisi - huonompaan suutnaan.




> 2. ja koska metron vuoroväli on tiheä, aikataulukyttäys ei ole arkipäivää.


Vain pieni osa Etelä-Espoon asukkaista ja työntekijöistä voi käyttää metroa ilman liityntäbussia.




> 3. Tulee myös houkuttelevaksi jättää auto p+r-paikkaan.


Kuinka monelle 120 000 asukkaasta, tulevaisuudessa n. 150 - 160 000 asukkaalle, riittää P+R - paikkoja? Semminkin, kun kyseiset P+R - paikat on pakko rakentaa laitospysäköintinä, joka edullisinakin ratkaisuina maksaa 10 - 30 000  / autopaikka.

Liityntäpysäköinti on marginaalinen lisäpalvelu, joka ei juurikaan vaikuta joukkoliikenteen käyttömäärään verrattuna siihen, että joukkoliikenne tuodaan lähelle lähtö- ja tulopaikkaa.




> 4. Metro ja raskas raideliikenne on niin Tukholmassa kuin monissa muissakin paikoissa osoittanut toimivuutensa.


Tästä on käyty foorumilla pitkät keskustelut. Tukholman metro on oleellisesti Helsingin metroa ja myös ajateltua Länsimetroa paremmin suunniteltu järjestelmä seuraavista syistä:
- Tukholman metro on suunniteltu samanaikaisesti palvelemansa alueen kaupunkirakenteen kanssa siten, että pääpalvelualueella kaikista asunnoista on (alueesta riippuen) enintään 500 - 900 m kävelymatka.
- Tukholman metrolle on suureksi osaksi varattu maanpäällinen ura, jonka vuoksi sen toteuttaminen oli oleellisesti halvempaa
- Tukholman metron geometrinen mitoitus on oleellisesti joustavampi kuin Helsingin metron, joka mahdollistaa sen sovittamisen paremmin kaupunkirakenteeseen.

Mielestäni olisi vallan erinomaista, jos Helsingin seutu olisi aikanaan suunniteltu järkevästi mitoitetun metron varteen. Valitettavasti vain sekä kaupunkirakenteen että metron suunnittelussa mentiin aikaanaan metsään, erityisesti olettamalla, että kävelyetäisyyksiä voidaan "paperilla" pidentää ja liityntäbussiliikenteellä ja liityntäpysäköinnillä voidaan korvata sitä, että matkat jäävät liian pitkiksi.

Etelä-Espoon ongelma raskaan raideliikenteen kannalta on yksinkertaisesti se, että alueen rakenne on liian hajanainen. Kerrostalovaltaiset Tapiola, Olari-Matinkylä ja Soukka-Kivenlahti koostuvat useista osa-alueista, joille kaikille tarvittaisiin oma asema. Mutta kun ei sovi Länsimetrokonseptiin!

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsingin hyvin raskas metrokonsepti on alunperinkin suunniteltu liityntävetoiseksi järjestelmäksi. Sitä taustaa vasten on varsin absurdia tarkistella vaihdollisia matkoja jonain ihmeellisenä ongelmana. Liityntävetoisen järjestelmän yksi perusydin on nimenomaan sujuvakulkuinen, tiheävuorovälinen, varma ja luotettava runkokuljetin + kunnolla toimiva liityntä. Lisäksi tiedetään, että Espoosta linja-autolla Helsinkiin saapuvista matkustajista iso joukko joka tapauksessa vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä, Etelä-Espoon busseista vaihdetaan varsinkin metroon. Se että vaihtaminen siirtyisi Kampista / Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään (jatkossa kenties vielä lännemmäksi) ei ole mikään maailman ihmeellisin asia. Vaihtojen ylikorostaminen metron jatkosuunnitelmia arvioitaessa voidaankin nähdä tyhjän päällä kelluvana propagandana.

Liityntävetoisuus voi muodostua ongelmaksi, mikäli syöttöliikenne ja vaihtopaikat yms. järjestetään piittaamattomuuden tai muun laiminlyönnin seurauksena kehnosti. Mikäli liityntävetoiseen liikennejärjestelmään Espoon eteläosissa päätetään siirtyä, tulee järjestelmän kaikki palaset suunnitella ja toteuttaa suurimmalla mahdollisella huolella sekä kaikin puolin ammattimaisesti.

----------


## SD202

> Ei täällä kaikkea tule kommentoitua, vaikka matkustajamäärät nousevat, ei se silti automaattisesti tarkoita, että yksityistäminen olisi hyvä asia, SNCF pelittää hyvin. Britannia tuli kuuluisaksi rautatiekriisistään ja Railtrack jouduttiin lunastamaan takaisin valtiolle.


Mitä olen itse matkustanut junalla Ranskassa, niin en kyllä väittäisi että SNCF pelittäisi hyvin ainakaan matkustajaliikenteessä:
-useimmilla ratayhteyksillä ei ole mitään säännöllistä vuoroväliä
-aikataulut tuntuvat olevan täynnä poikkeuksia, mikä tekee aikatauluista epäselkeitä
-ranskalaiset veturinkuljettajat ovat "hieman" alttiita lakoille

Tässä esimerkin vuoksi Ranskan Lillestä Belgian Antwerpeniin kulkevan, Belgian rautateiden liikennöimän IC -junan eräitä lähtöaikoja:
Lille-Flandres 08.06, 09.06, 10.09, 11.14, 12.10, 13.05, ...
Roubaix        08.17,    -   , 10.20,   -    , 12.21,   -   , ...
Tourcoing     08.20,    -   , 10.24,    -   , 12.24,   -   , ...
Moeskroen    08.30, 09.30, 10.30, 11.30, 12.30, 13.30, ...
Kortrijk         08.38, 09.38, 10.38, 11.38, 12.38, 13.38, ...
jne.
Arvannette varmaan, mikä on ensimmäinen asema Belgian puolella? Vihje: sieltä lähtien junat saadaan pysähtymään säännöllisesti ja kulkemaan tunneittain aina samalla minuutilla. Ranskan puolella se ei näytä onnistuvan millään.  :Wink: 

Nopea TGV -liikenne on sitten Ranskassa asia erikseen, siellä taitaa olla säännöllisiä, jopa tunnin vuorovälejä. No, meni hieman off-topic:ksi...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sitä taustaa vasten on varsin absurdia tarkistella vaihdollisia matkoja jonain ihmeellisenä ongelmana.


On yhtä absurdia sivuuttaa se, että vaihtojen vuoksi liityntävetoinen järjestelmä ei paranna saavutettavuutta pääosalta alueita, joista on vain vaihdolliset liityntäyhteydet.




> Lisäksi tiedetään, että Espoosta linja-autolla Helsinkiin saapuvista matkustajista iso joukko joka tapauksessa vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä, Etelä-Espoon busseista vaihdetaan varsinkin metroon.


Tämä taas johtuu siitä, että Etelä-Espoon linjoja ei ole terveen liikennesuunnittelun normaalein periaattein liitetty heilureiksi sellaisten linjojen kanssa, jotka kulkevat kohteisiin, jotka ovat Etelä-Espoon asukkaiden määränpäitä ja työntekijöiden lähtöpaikkoja.

Voidaan toki väittää, että tämä ei ole bussiliikenteenä mahdollista. Tässä on toki se mielenkiintoinen asia, että mahdolliset heilurien toiset päät päättyvät nyt Elielinaukion ja Rautatientorin terminaaleihin.

Länsimetron ongelmana on se, että heiluri syntyy sellaisen suunnan kanssa, josta ei ole kovin merkittäviä liikennevirtoja Etelä-Espoon suuntaan verrattuna useisiin muihin alueisiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Länsimetron ongelmana on se, että heiluri syntyy sellaisen suunnan kanssa, josta ei ole kovin merkittäviä liikennevirtoja Etelä-Espoon suuntaan verrattuna useisiin muihin alueisiin.


Ei se ole millään tavoin yksin Länsimetron "ongelma". Kyllä Helsingin raitiovaunuissakin vaihtuu väki tehokkaasti Lasipalatsin ja Rautatieaseman pysäkeillä. Ei itä-länsisuuntainen heilurimetro poikkeavasti käyttäytyisi sen suhteen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ei itä-länsisuuntainen heilurimetro poikkeavasti käyttäytyisi sen suhteen.


Tässä nyt kyllä puhutaan aika eri asioista.

On tietysti selvää, että liikekeskusta on sekä tärkein määränpää että tärkein vaihtokohde.

Helsingissä lisäksi keskustassa pakotetaan vaihtamaan myös matkoilla, jotka voitaisiin järjestää vaihdottomina esim. laajentamalla raitiotietä tai yhdistämällä bussilinjoja heilureiksi.

On eri asia, että tarkoituksenmukaisesti suunnitellussa joukkoliikennelinjastossa heilurilinjat yhdistetään siten, että heilurin päistä on merkittävää liikennettä toisiinsa.

Tällöin ei tietenkään saavuteta tilannetta, jossa suurin osa matkustajista pysyisi vaunussa keskustan ohi. Keskustaan suuntautuvien matkojen ja keskustassa vaihtavien määrä on kuitenkin suurempi kuin jatkavien.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kannattaa huomioida, että metroratkaisun parantaminen esimerkiksi lisäämällä asemia tai lisäämällä syöttölinjastoa, lisää myös sen kustannuksia.


Liityntälinjastoa ei oltu YVA:ssa suunniteltu erityisen perusteellisesti, oli vain arvioitu nykyisten Kamppiin menevien linjojen katkaisu metroasemille. Etelä-Espoossa on nyt kuitenkin kaksi erillistä linjastoa, Helsinkiin menevä Länsiväylää kulkeva linjasto ja Espoon omiin aluekeskuksiin vievä sisäinen linjasto. Helsinkiin menevien linjojen muuttaminen liityntälinjoiksi tekee niistä päällekkäisiä Espoon sisäisten linjojen kanssa, minkä vuoksi osa sisäisistä linjoista voidaan lakkauttaa ja YVA:ssa arvioiduilla kustannuksilla voidaan parantaa liityntälinjaston vuoroväliä paremmaksi kuin mitä nykyisten suorien linjojen vuoroväli on. Ja lisäksi tietysti jäljelle jääviä sisäisiä linjoja voi käyttää myös liityntään.




> Etelä-Espoossa Tapiolan, Matinkylän ja Espoonlahden suuralueilla oli v. 2003 n. 120 000 asukasta. Länsimetron pysäkkien normaalilla vaikutusalueella (600 m pysäkeistä) asuu näistä noin 14 500 asukasta ja liityntäalueella loput, n. 105 500 asukasta.


Paperilla ehkä noin, mutta eihän metroasemien vaikutusalue oikeasti lopu kuin veitsellä leikaten 600 m päähän asemasta. Jos jollekin alueelle nyt menee bussi 20 min välein ja jatkossa liityntäbussi samalla vuorovälillä, niin usein on nopeampi kävellä metroasemalta kotiin kuin odottaa bussia. Jos kokonaismatka-aika Helsinkiin ehkä hidastuu vähän suoran bussin muuttuessa liityntäyhteydeksi, niin kävelymahdollisuus kuitenkin lyhentää odotusaikoja ja Epexiä lainatakseni vapauttaa aikataulukyttäyksestä.

YVA:n matka-aikakartoissahan on mitattu pelkkää matka-aikaa, ei vuorovälejä. Minusta ainakin 4 min välein menevä yhteys kilometrin päässä on houkuttelevampi kuin 30 min välein menevä yhteys 300 m päässä, vaikka 30 min välein menevä olisi varsinaiselta matka-ajaltaan samaa luokkaa.




> Liityntäpysäköinti on marginaalinen lisäpalvelu


Henkilöautolla kyllä, mutta polkupyöräliityntä näyttää olevan varsin suosittua. Isommilla metroasemilla näkee päivittäin satoja polkupyöriä liityntäparkissa eikä  polkupyöräpaikkojen tekeminen ole edes suhteettoman kallista. Esim. metrosta syrjään jäävä Olari on ihan mukavan polkupyörämatkan päässä Matinkylän metroasemasta.

----------


## -Epex82-

Toivottavasti sheriffi puuttuu myös muidenkin subjektiiviseen löpinään ja vaatii tasapuolisesti kaikilta faktoja. Minun ei tarvitse esittää täällä yhtään mitään, mutta toisten nimittely rääkyjäksi yms ei ole myöskään kovin kohteliasta, mutta joillakin on täällä sädekehä ympärillään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Etelä-Espoossa on nyt kuitenkin kaksi erillistä linjastoa, Helsinkiin menevä Länsiväylää kulkeva linjasto ja Espoon omiin aluekeskuksiin vievä sisäinen linjasto.


Tämä on aivan totta. Etelä-Espoon nykyisen bussijärjestelmän  selvä ongelma on se, että Helsinkiin vievillä linjoilla ei oikein järkevästi pääse Tapiolaan, Matinkylään ja Otaniemeen.

Liityntälinjastossa on se vaikutus, että voidaan yhdistää aluekeskuksiin vievät linjat ja liityntälinjat. 

Toki myös suoriin yhteyksiin perustuvassa raideliikenteessä voidaan nykyistä paremmin yhdistää sisäisiä ja Helsinkiin vieviä linjoja.

Keskeinen ongelma on toki se, että nyt suunnitteilla oleva Länsimetro ulottuu vain Matinkylään eli yksi aluekeskus jää palvelematta. Siitä, millä hinnalla päästään Kivenlahteen, ei ole mitään aavistusta. Tämä on yksi keskeinen ongelma koko asiassa: 
1. Kaikki tietävät, että Matinkylään päättyvä metro on torso
2. Metron kannattajat eivät halua puhua Kivenlahteen ulottuvan metron hinnasta




> Paperilla ehkä noin, mutta eihän metroasemien vaikutusalue oikeasti lopu kuin veitsellä leikaten 600 m päähän asemasta.


Ei toki. Mutta on harhaista luulla, että palvelutaso 600 m kauempana asemasta on enää millään tavalla hyvä. On selkeästi todettava, että liityntäalueella metro huonontaa palvelua. Toki voi halutessaan kävellä kilometrinkin asemalle, mutta se kestää sitten normaaleilla kävelynopeuksilla 10-15 min (4-6 km/h). 




> Henkilöautolla kyllä, mutta polkupyöräliityntä näyttää olevan varsin suosittua.


Aivan totta. Pyöräliityntä on selvästi autoliityntää merkittävämpi mahdollisuus juuri siksi, että yhden auton tilaan mahtuu noin 15-20 pyörää. Pyöräpysäköintiä voidaan sijoittaa myös alueille, joilla ei voi sallia autopysäköintiä. 

Käsitteellä p+r kutenkin viitataan yleensä vain autojen liityntäpysäköintiin.

Pyöräliityntäänkin liittyy kuitenkin ongelmia. Esimerkiksi se, että suurin osa Helsingin seudun asukkaista ei ole halukkaita pyöräilemään talvella. Tilannetta voi toki korjata esim. valistuksella ja parantamalla kunnossapitoa.

Pyöräliityntä ei kuitenkaan korvaa sitä, jos joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on lähtökohtaisesti suunniteltu hölmösti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pyöräliityntäänkin liittyy kuitenkin ongelmia. Esimerkiksi se, että suurin osa Helsingin seudun asukkaista ei ole halukkaita pyöräilemään talvella. Tilannetta voi toki korjata esim. valistuksella ja parantamalla kunnossapitoa.


Helsingin seudun talvi tuppaa nykyään olemaan varsin lyhyt. Pyörätiet eivät ole tänä talvena vielä edes jäätyneet. Lyhyt sydäntalvi on sitten lyhytaikainen heikennys liikenteessä, vähän niin kuin kesällä harvemmat aikataulut.

Talvipyöräilyolosuhteiden parantamiseen suosittelisin valaistusta ennemmin kuin valistusta  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Talvipyöräilyn suhteen tarvitaan nimenomaan valistusta yleisölle siitä, että talvellakin voi pyöräillä (esim. nastarenkaat, oikea pukeutuminen, reittivalintojen korostuminen jne). 

Nähdäkseni pyöräliityntä on ihan hyvä keino lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä esimerkiksi maaseututaajamissa tai radan varren pikkukaupungeissa. En kuitenkaan oikein ymmärrä, että Pääkaupunkiseudun päätaajaman alueella joukkoliikennettä suunniteltaisiin perustumaan pyöräliityntään esimerkiksi Etelä-Espoon alueella.

----------


## Miska

> Ei toki. Mutta on harhaista luulla, että palvelutaso 600 m kauempana asemasta on enää millään tavalla hyvä. On selkeästi todettava, että liityntäalueella metro huonontaa palvelua. Toki voi halutessaan kävellä kilometrinkin asemalle, mutta se kestää sitten normaaleilla kävelynopeuksilla 10-15 min (4-6 km/h).


Olen asunut suurimman osan elämästäni Vantaan Länsimäessä, jossa suora seutubussilinja korvautui metroliitynnällä syksyllä 1989. Toki tuota bussiyhteyden poistumista silloin 80-luvun lopulla moni manasi, mutta enpä muista pahemmin kuulleeni kenenkään valittaneen, kun päiväsajan 30 - 60 minuutin vuorovälin sijaan metro kulkikin 10 minuutin välein aamuvarhaisesta iltamyöhään. 

Liityntäbussia ei toki edelleenkään ihan joka metrolle/-lta mene, mutta v61:n tihentymisen myötä tämäkin ongelma on pienentynyt. Itse asiassa aika harva tuntuu käyttävän liityntäbussia, moni kävelee ihan kitisemättä yli kilometrinkin matkan. Toki asiaan vaikuttaa sekin, että liityntäkävelyn ansiosta säästyy seutulipun ostolta, mutta toisaalta myös kevyen liikenteen väylät metroasemalle ovat hyvät.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toki tuota bussiyhteyden poistumista silloin 80-luvun lopulla moni manasi, mutta enpä muista pahemmin kuulleeni kenenkään valittaneen, kun päiväsajan 30 - 60 minuutin vuorovälin sijaan metro kulkikin 10 minuutin välein aamuvarhaisesta iltamyöhään.


Olet muuten oikeassa. Vai kulkiko metro ruuhka-aikoina Mellunmäen haaralla vuosina 1989 - 96 jopa 5 minuutin välein ja 1996 - 2002 kuuden minuutin intervalleilla? 2002 - 2003 ajettiin hetken uudellen 5 min välein, mutta pian vuoroväli piteni ruuhkissa 8 minuuttiin ja junapituudet kolmeen vaunupariin. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella vuoroväli on haaroilla ollut iät ja ajat 10 min.

----------


## kemkim

> Helsingin seudun talvi tuppaa nykyään olemaan varsin lyhyt. Pyörätiet eivät ole tänä talvena vielä edes jäätyneet. Lyhyt sydäntalvi on sitten lyhytaikainen heikennys liikenteessä, vähän niin kuin kesällä harvemmat aikataulut.


Totta, ei ole vieläkään lunta tullut maahan. Lämmittämällä pääraitit rautatieasemille voitaisiin saada pyöräilyä helpotettua merkittävästi pahimpinakin talvipäivinä. Koska vain pääraitit lämmitettäisiin, ei energiaa hukkaantuisi lämmittämiseen niin paljon, kuin jos ihmiset käyttäisivät autoa pyörän sijaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi tiedetään, että Espoosta linja-autolla Helsinkiin saapuvista matkustajista iso joukko joka tapauksessa vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä, Etelä-Espoon busseista vaihdetaan varsinkin metroon. Se että vaihtaminen siirtyisi Kampista / Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään (jatkossa kenties vielä lännemmäksi) ei ole mikään maailman ihmeellisin asia. Vaihtojen ylikorostaminen metron jatkosuunnitelmia arvioitaessa voidaankin nähdä tyhjän päällä kelluvana propagandana.


Ei se ole minusta mitään propagandaa, vaan realismia. Pelkistetysti voi kysyä, miksi maksetaan miljardi siitä, että vaihtaminen siirretään yhdestä paikasta toiseen? Jos käytetään miljardi euroa, eikö sillä pitäisi saada parannusta joukkoliikenteeseen, ei vain vaihtaa palikoiden paikkoja keskenään.

Toinen asia on joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuuden heikkeneminen ja sen vähättely. Bussiliikenteen kustannuksia voisi myös alentaa huomattavasti ja ilman investointeja organisoimalla bussiliikenne samalla tavalla kuin metro+liityntä. Kuitenkin tälläkin foorumilla on juuri todistettu sitä, miten kukaan ei kävele Länsiväylän varteen pysäkeille, vaikka siitä menee busseja paljon tiehämmin kuin yhtä kaukana olevalta metroasemalta menisi metroja. Jos kerran kävelyhalukkuutta on, silloinhan lähiöiden omat bussilinjat ovat turhia Länsiväylää paljon harvempine vuoroväleineen.

Se on totta, että Helsingin metro on liityntäliikennekonsepti. Muutta juuri se sen vika onkin, jos tavoitteeksi asetetaan joukkoliikenteen palvelutason parantaminen ja käyttäjämäärän kasvu. Tämä konsepti on luotu 50 vuotta sitten. Ja ensinnä: sen jälkeen on opittu joukkoliikenteestä ja sen kilpailukyvystä varsin paljon ja toiseksi: koko konseptin lähtökohta ei ilmeisesti ole suinkaan ollut joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyvyn edistäminen, vaan pakkokäyttäjien hoitaminen mahdollisimman vähän autoilua haittaavalla tavalla.

Maailma, kaupunkirakenne ja joukkoliikenteen tekniikka ovat todellakin muuttuneet paljon puolessa vuosisadassa. Kehitys on tehnyt liityntäliikennekonseptin auttamattoman vanhanaikaiseksi, ja siitä pitäisi ottaa opiksi eikä keksiä selityksiä sille, miksi kehitystä ei saa tapahtua seudun joukkoliikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse asiassa aika harva tuntuu käyttävän liityntäbussia, moni kävelee ihan kitisemättä yli kilometrinkin matkan. Toki asiaan vaikuttaa sekin, että liityntäkävelyn ansiosta säästyy seutulipun ostolta...


Siinähän se tuli. Jos liityntäbussin käyttö tuplaa joukkoliikenteen hinnan, silloin löytyy halukkuutta kävellä jopa niin pitkiä matkoja joita väitetään "normaaleiksi" raskaan raideliikenteen kävelyetäisyyksiksi.

Itämetron tilastot tosin osoittavat, että näin valitsevat vain ne, jotka joka tapauksessa käyttävät joukkoliikennettä. Autoilijaa ei houkutella liityntäbussilla eikä 50 %:n hinnanalennuksella kilometrin kävelystä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuitenkin tälläkin foorumilla on juuri todistettu sitä, miten kukaan ei kävele Länsiväylän varteen pysäkeille, vaikka siitä menee busseja paljon tiehämmin kuin yhtä kaukana olevalta metroasemalta menisi metroja.


Lähes kaikki Länsiväylän pysäkit ovat kaukana asutuksesta. Piispansillan pysäkki on poikkeus ja se onkin huomattavan suosittu. Tapiolaan menevät käyttävät Helsingistä tullessaan jonkun verran lähellä olevaa Tapiolansolmun pysäkkiä. Tapiolassa/Westendinasemalla toiseen suuntaan taas tulee eteen moottoritiepysäkkien perinteinen ongelma: kävelyreittiä ei ole suunniteltu bussimatkustajien ehdolla, joten reitti kiertää ylimääräisen lenkin ja motari pitää ylittää epämiellyttävästi meluista ja tuulista siltaa pitkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lähes kaikki Länsiväylän pysäkit ovat kaukana asutuksesta.


Luonnollisesti. Eli niille on pitkä kävelymatka. Vaikka niillä on erinomaisen tiheä vuorotarjonta, pitkän kävelymatkan päästä niille ei kuitenkaan tulla.

Siis miksi tultaisiin pitkän kävelymatkan päästä tiheän vuorovälin metroasemalle, kun ei kerran tiheän vuorovälin bussipysäkillekään tulla?

Halukkuus pitkiin kävelymatkoihin riippuu asuinympäristöstä, ei siitä, onko kyse bussista tai junasta. Se, että maaseudulla kävellään pitkiä matkoja asemille mutta myös päätien bussipysäkeille johtuu siitä, että harvassa asutuksessa ihmiset hyväksyvät joutuvansa kävelemään.

Mitä tiheämmin rakennetulla seudulla ihmiset ovat, sen lyhyempiä kävelymatkoja he hyväksyvät. Näkyyhän tämä jopa Helsingin keskustassa metroasemien välimatkoissa. Sekä Itä-Helsingin liityntälinjaston bussipysäkkien sijainnissa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nähdäkseni pyöräliityntä on ihan hyvä keino lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä esimerkiksi maaseututaajamissa tai radan varren pikkukaupungeissa. En kuitenkaan oikein ymmärrä, että Pääkaupunkiseudun päätaajaman alueella joukkoliikennettä suunniteltaisiin perustumaan pyöräliityntään esimerkiksi Etelä-Espoon alueella.


Jos se toimii keski-Espoossa, niin miksei se toimisi etelä-Espoossa?




> Itämetron tilastot tosin osoittavat, että näin valitsevat vain ne, jotka joka tapauksessa käyttävät joukkoliikennettä. Autoilijaa ei houkutella liityntäbussilla eikä 50 %:n hinnanalennuksella kilometrin kävelystä.


Merkittävä joukko niistä jotka "joka tapauksessa joukkoliikennettä" ovat ne, jotka pääsevät sillä määränpäähänsä vaivattonmasti ja nopeasti. Kynnys lähteä minnekään metrolla kasvaa, mitä kauemmas määränpäästä ei pääse metrolla tai junalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos se toimii keski-Espoossa, niin miksei se toimisi etelä-Espoossa?


Tässä nyt on vain kyse siitä, että ei voi puolustella epäonnistunutta joukkoliikenneratkaisua sillä, että voivathan ihmiset pyöräillä metroasemille, jotka ovat liian kaukana kotoa.

Keski-Espoossa on tarjolla myös bussiyhteydet, joista osa on liityntäyhteyksiä, osa suoria yhteyksiä. Pyöräiliityntää ei ole pakko käyttää, sitä voi käyttää, jos se on omasta mielestä hyvä vaihtoehto.

Todellinen seuraus virheellisistä joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluperiaatteista on se, että keskivertopulliainen istuu auton rattiin sen sijaan että polkisi metroasemalle.

Pyöräliityntä on myönteinen lisäpalvelu, mutta se ei korvaa sitä, että joukkoliikenne tulee suunnitella niin, että pääosa käyttäjistä jaksaa kävellä päälinjojen pysäkeille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis miksi tultaisiin pitkän kävelymatkan päästä tiheän vuorovälin metroasemalle, kun ei kerran tiheän vuorovälin bussipysäkillekään tulla?


1) Metron (tai junan) lähtöaika pysäkiltä, ja tulo määränpäähänsä voidaan ilmitetaan aikataulussa minuutin tarkkuudella, ja se pitää yleensä kutinsa. Bussiliikenteessä, vaikka vuoroväli olisi aikataulun mukaan tiheä, ei välttämättä aikataulu pidä. Kokenut bussi- (tai raitiovaunu-) matkustaja tietää että juuri sen numeron bussin johon on aikomus lähteä, pitää varata ylimääräistä odotusaikaa ainakin 5 minuuttia, tai joskus lähdettävä jopa edellisellä vuorolla, jos määränpäähän on ehdittävä tietyllä kellonajalla. 
2) Metroa voi odottaa tuulelta ja sateelta suojassa. Toki sitä kastuu kun kävelee asemalle, mutta perillä odotta lämmitety, avara asema jossa voi   ravistella berberinsä kuivaksi, enenkuin astuu junaan.




> Mitä tiheämmin rakennetulla seudulla ihmiset ovat, sen lyhyempiä kävelymatkoja he hyväksyvät. Näkyyhän tämä jopa Helsingin keskustassa metroasemien välimatkoissa. Sekä Itä-Helsingin liityntälinjaston bussipysäkkien sijainnissa.


Olisikohan kysymys enemmän siitä "paljasjalkaisuuden mittarista". Halutaan lähinnä porukoissa kehua että "meikäläinen ei p-rkele kävele", vaikka todellisuudessa saattaa juuri niin tehdä, kun on huomannut että se on nopein tapa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Merkittävä joukko niistä jotka "joka tapauksessa joukkoliikennettä" ovat ne, jotka pääsevät sillä määränpäähänsä vaivattonmasti ja nopeasti. Kynnys lähteä minnekään metrolla kasvaa, mitä kauemmas määränpäästä ei pääse metrolla tai junalla.


Aivan, ja he valitsevat auton.

Minulle ei ole tärkeätä, valitaanko metro vai ei, vaan että valitaan joukkoliikenne. Ja metrorakentamiseen liittyvä ajatus siitä, että pakotetaan ihmiset valitsemaan metro eikä paremmin palvelevaa bussia tai ratikkaa johtaa siihen, että ihmiset valitsevat auton.

Minusta on toivotonta kunnella selityksiä siitä, että metroon kävellään 800 metrin tai kilometrin päästä, kun ihmiset ruikuttavat siitä, ettei oman auton pysäköintimahdollisuus ole heti ulko-oven vieressä tai oman talon kellarissa.

Konkreettinen esimerkki tästä on Jätkäsaaren suunnittelussa. Ruoholahden rakentamisessa sekä muutamissa muissa uusissa alueissa on nähty, että autoilijoille "pitää antaa periksi" pysäköinnin sijoittelussa, koska muuten he pysäköivät luvatta niin lähelle kuin haluavat. Ja tämän näkee myös käytännössä, ja sen näkee ulkomaillakin. Mutta ulkomailla tähän on puututtu kovalla kädellä, eli mekaanisin estein jotka tekevät mahdottomaksi luvattoman pysäköinnin. Meillä sen sijaan ongelman ratkaisuksi esitetään luvattoman pysäköinnin tekemmistä luvalliseksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keski-Espoossa on tarjolla myös bussiyhteydet, joista osa on liityntäyhteyksiä, osa suoria yhteyksiä. Pyöräiliityntää ei ole pakko käyttää, sitä voi käyttää, jos se on omasta mielestä hyvä vaihtoehto.


Minua ei häiritsisi, vaikka etelä-Espooseenkin jätettäisiin joitakin suoria bussilinjoja Helsingistä metron aloittamisen jälkeen. Etenkin 190-alkuiset pitäisi jättää. Vrt Keski-Espooseen jätetyt kulkevat aivan eri reittiä kuin juna. 




> Todellinen seuraus virheellisistä joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluperiaatteista on se, että keskivertopulliainen istuu auton rattiin sen sijaan että polkisi metroasemalle.


Minun mielestäni autoliityntä raideliikenteen varteen ei ole ollenkaan huono asia, jos se toimii. Espoossa kun tuppaa olemaan niiin, että lähes joka taloudella on auto, ja sillä hoidetaan joka tapauksessa ostokset ja lasten hakemiset tarhasta jne, eli jos aseman yhteydessä on kauppakeskittymä, niin auto voi työpäivän aikana olla liityntäparkissa, pääasia että sillä ei lähdetä ajamaan toistakymmentä kilsaa Helsingin keskustaan.




> Pyöräliityntä on myönteinen lisäpalvelu, mutta se ei korvaa sitä, että joukkoliikenne tulee suunnitella niin, että pääosa käyttäjistä jaksaa kävellä päälinjojen pysäkeille.


Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä että marras- ja huhtikuun välisenä aikana ei pidä olettaa että pyöräily olisi varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Mutta kävely 1 km asti, jos kävelytieverkosto on hyvätasoinen, ei ole ylivoimainen matka kävellä junalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1) Metron (tai junan) lähtöaika pysäkiltä, ja tulo määränpäähänsä voidaan ilmitetaan aikataulussa minuutin tarkkuudella, ja se pitää yleensä kutinsa.


En usko kenenkään (muutamaa harrastajaa lukuun ottamatta) käyttävän metroa sen aikataulun perusteella. Haarojen 8 min vuorovälikin on niin lyhyt, etteivät ihmiset tutki enää aikatauluja, vaan ottavat mieluummin matkaansa sen 8 min. pelivaran. Ja liitynnän käyttäjillehän metron aikataululla ei ole mitään arvoa.

Mutta mikään ei estä ajamasta bussiliikennettä yhtä täsmällisesti. Jos vain halutaan, eikä selitellä syitä, miksi muka Suomessa ei voi. Siksi toiseksi Länsiväylän bussiliikenne lienee erinomaisen hyvin aikataulussaan pysyvää, koska sillä ei käytännössä ole juuri mitään hidasteita.




> 2) Metroa voi odottaa tuulelta ja sateelta suojassa. Toki sitä kastuu kun kävelee asemalle, mutta perillä odotta lämmitety, avara asema jossa voi   ravistella berberinsä kuivaksi, enenkuin astuu junaan.


Metroaseman 25 miljoonan euron hinnalla voi rakentaa 100 pientä omakotitaloa bussipysäkeille ja ostaa vielä jokaiseen laajakuvataulutelevision, jota voi katsella pari minuuttia bussia odotellessa. Tosiasaissa lämmitetty / ilmastoitu ovellinen lasikoppi ei maksa omakotitalon hintaa.

Kysymys on vain ja ainoastaan asenteesta. Metroasemat saavat maksaa mitä vain, mutta bussipysäkki ei. Mutta se ei estä sitä, että bussipysäkille voi tehdä täsmälleen yhtä mukavat olosuhteet kuin metroasemalle.

Eikä niitä olosuhteita metroasemillekaan tehdä matkustusmukavuuden vuoksi, vaan ne syntyvät pakosta siinä sivussa. Tervetuloa vain kokeilemaan uusimpia tuiskun ja viiman kanssa varustettuja metroasemia Kalasatamassa, Vuosaaressa ja Rastilassa.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Jos joukkoliikenteeseen halutaan lisää matkustajia, sen suunnittelu ei voi perustua punaposkiseen ylös-ulos-ja-lenkille-patisteluun, vaan siihen, että joukkoliikenne palvelee ihmistä niin lähellä kuin mahdollista. Heikoilla jäillä ollaan, jos ajatellaan, että voihan kansalainen kävellä, jos ei liityntäbussia satu hetkeen tulemaan.

Tahdoimme tai emme, se nyt vaan on niin, että 2000-luvun ihminen haluaa päästä valitsemallaan vehkeellä perille asti, ja jos ei pääse, valitsee sellaisen kulkuneuvon, jolla pääsee (auto?). Iso osa suomalaisista on mm. ylipainoisia. Se on harmillista ja voimme siitä täällä saarnata ja syyllistää, mutta kansaa ei voi valita. Sen sijaan sen voi, millaisella joukkoliikenteellä kansa saadaan kyytiin. 

P.S. Kiitos Mikolle erittäin asiapitoisesta ja osuvasta myyttienpurkutekstistä tuossa vähän aiemmin! http://jlf.fi/f20/214-lansimetro/index70.html#post39508

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aivan, ja he valitsevat auton.
> 
> Minulle ei ole tärkeätä, valitaanko metro vai ei, vaan että valitaan joukkoliikenne. Ja metrorakentamiseen liittyvä ajatus siitä, että pakotetaan ihmiset valitsemaan metro eikä paremmin palvelevaa bussia tai ratikkaa johtaa siihen, että ihmiset valitsevat auton.


Sovitanko nyt näin, että kyllä metro palvelee siinä missä muutkin, ainakin niiden mielestä jotka ovat antaneet siitä hyvän tai kiitettävän arvosanan tyytyväisyyysmittauksissa :Wink: 




> Minusta on toivotonta kunnella selityksiä siitä, että metroon kävellään 800 metrin tai kilometrin päästä, kun ihmiset ruikuttavat siitä, ettei oman auton pysäköintimahdollisuus ole heti ulko-oven vieressä tai oman talon kellarissa.


Eiköhän tässä ole kysymys taas kulttuurieroista. Joukkoliikenteen vakikäyttäjä on tehnyt tietoisen valinnan ja hyväksyy sen, että pääsee harvoin ihan ovelle asti. Auton valinnut kuvittelee pääsevänsä, mutta jos ei pääse, nostaa hirveän metelin. Jos saa ylennyksen pikkupomoksi, niin pitäähän sitä saada näyttä muille että "meikäläinen ei p-rkele ruopea pysäköimään rahvaan paikoille". Yritä saada sellaista kaveria käyttämään joukkoliikenenttä- No way!

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun mielestäni autoliityntä raideliikenteen varteen ei ole ollenkaan huono asia, jos se toimii.


Kertaan nyt kuitenkin: Itä-Helsingissä liityntäparkkipaikkoja on noin 1,5 %:lle metron käyttäjistä. Enempää ei ole tilaa, ja pysäköintilaitosten rakentaminen on erittäin kallista, kuten Mikko Laaksonen aiemmin totesi. Jos yksi ruutu maksaa "vain 25.000" euroa, pelkkä korko on enemmän kuin vuoden seutulipputulo. Jokainen liityntäpysäköinnin säännöllinen käyttäjä siis vain kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen alijäämää.

Tästä syystä totesimme TramWestissä, että on kannattavampaa jatkaa edullista raitiotierataa pidemmälle kuin tukeutua liityntään. Metron kanssa vaan näin ei voi ajatella, koska metroradan jatkaminen on kalliimpaa kuin liityntä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sovitanko nyt näin, että kyllä metro palvelee siinä missä muutkin, ainakin niiden mielestä jotka ovat antaneet siitä hyvän tai kiitettävän arvosanan tyytyväisyyysmittauksissa


Mutta kun me taistelemme niistä sieluista, jotka syystä tai toisesta ovat valinneet auton. Sekä niistä, joilla valinta on vielä edessä. Ei meidän tarvitse voittaa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi niitä, jotka jo nyt käyttävät joukkoliikennettä. Tosin pitääksemme heidät joukkoliikenteen käyttäjinä, ei pidä ryhtyä kokeilemaan, kuinka pitkiä matkoja he suostuvat kävelemään.




> Yritä saada sellaista kaveria käyttämään joukkoliikenenttä- No way!


Kyllä se meitä rikkaammassa Keski-Euroopassa onnistuu laadukkaalla ratikalla.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Eiköhän tässä ole kysymys taas kulttuurieroista. Joukkoliikenteen vakikäyttäjä on tehnyt tietoisen valinnan ja hyväksyy sen, että pääsee harvoin ihan ovelle asti.


Tätä ajatusmallia edellä tarkoitin ja arvostelin. Jos on tarkoitus kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta (käsittääkseni yksi länsimetron rakentamisen perusteluista), ei siihen päästä tarjoamalla sellaista joukkoliikennettä, johon vakiutuneet käyttäjät ovat totuttautuneet ja opetelleet hyväksymään sen epäkohtia. Jos uusia käyttäjiä halutaan, pitää tarjota parempaa, ja liityntään perustuva metroratkaisu ei sellaista ole.

Metron hinta on sitä luokkaa, että riman on oltava korkealla. Ei tuollaista rahasummaa voi laittaa menemään, jos saavutetulla ratkaisulla kyetään juuri ja juuri pitämään nykyiset käyttäjät. Niin käy, jos asenne on tällainen, että ihmiset ovat vain itsekkäitä, kun haluavat päästä perille asti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kertaan nyt kuitenkin: Itä-Helsingissä liityntäparkkipaikkoja on noin 1,5 %:lle metron käyttäjistä. Enempää ei ole tilaa, ja pysäköintilaitosten rakentaminen on erittäin kallista, kuten Mikko Laaksonen aiemmin totesi. Jos yksi ruutu maksaa "vain 25.000" euroa, pelkkä korko on enemmän kuin vuoden seutulipputulo. Jokainen liityntäpysäköinnin säännöllinen käyttäjä siis vain kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen alijäämää.


Tämä on huomionarvoinen seikka. Liityntäparkkiasemat on tilakysymysten  vuoksi sijoitettava muille asemille kuin niille joilla on jättikauppakeskuksia. 




> Tästä syystä totesimme TramWestissä, että on kannattavampaa jatkaa edullista raitiotierataa pidemmälle kuin tukeutua liityntään. Metron kanssa vaan näin ei voi ajatella, koska metroradan jatkaminen on kalliimpaa kuin liityntä.


TramWest esitteen mukaan sen liityntäparkkipaikojen määrä oli varsin alhainen, jopa alittti rantaradan paikkojen määrän. Se oli yksi TramWestin heikkous. Espoon kaltaisessa kaupungissa ei yksinkertaisesti saa ihmisiä suostumaan viemään muulla kuin autolla penskansa tarhaan, ja tekemään ostoksiaan. Espoo voi joskus v 2050 kun öljy alkaa olla finito, muistuttaa liikkumistottumiuksiltaan Töölöä, mutta nyt on näin.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä ajatusmallia edellä tarkoitin ja arvostelin. Jos on tarkoitus kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta (käsittääkseni yksi länsimetron rakentamisen perusteluista), ei siihen päästä tarjoamalla sellaista joukkoliikennettä, johon vakiutuneet käyttäjät ovat totuttautuneet ja opetelleet hyväksymään sen epäkohtia. Jos uusia käyttäjiä halutaan, pitää tarjota parempaa, ja liityntään perustuva metroratkaisu ei sellaista ole.


Mun piti vastata Anterolle, mutta vastaan nyt sulle: Kolmas syy miksi monet vieroksuvat bussia ja kävelevät mielummin vähän pidemmän matkan metrolle tai junalle, on matkustusmukavuus, tai pikemmin sen puuttuminen bussin kohdalla. 

Jatketaan yöunien jälkeen tätä keskustelua.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Espoon kaltaisessa kaupungissa ei yksinkertaisesti saa ihmisiä suostumaan viemään muulla kuin autolla penskansa tarhaan, ja tekemään ostoksiaan.


Mikä heidät sitten saisi sellaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, joka perustuu metroon ja liityntään sekä suunnitteluun, joka olettaa, että he voivat kyllä joitakin liityntäosuuksia kävelläkin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei se ole minusta mitään propagandaa, vaan realismia. Pelkistetysti voi kysyä, miksi maksetaan miljardi siitä, että vaihtaminen siirretään yhdestä paikasta toiseen? Jos käytetään miljardi euroa, eikö sillä pitäisi saada parannusta joukkoliikenteeseen, ei vain vaihtaa palikoiden paikkoja keskenään.


Parannustahan nimenomaan saadaankin. Seudun suosituin liikennemuoto pitenee länteen reilulla 13 kilometrillä ja Espoossa Keilalahti, Otaniemi, Tapiolan keskus, Niittymaa ja Matinkylä saadaan erittäin suvujakulkuisen, säännöllisesti ja tiheästi kulkevan, ympäristöystävällisen ja energiatehokkaan liikennejärjestelmän piiriin. Länsimetro poikkeaa itäisestä sisarestaan juuri siinä, että asemat eivät sijoitu minnekään motarin varteen, vaan maankäytön keskelle. Asemista kauemmaksi jääville alueille järjestetään toimiva liityntä, millä varmistetaan se, että liikenneyhteydet säilyvät mahdollisimman toimivina niin monille kuin mahdollista verrattuna metroa edeltävään tilanteeseen. Parannusta tulee erityisesti sitä kautta, että Helsingin päässä metro ei pääty Kamppiin ja sillä pääsee nopeasti ja varmasti niemen läpi Sörnäisten ja Kalasataman alueille, tarpeen tulleen kaupungin itäosiinkin saakka, mikäli todellista asiaa sinne on. Metrolla pääsisi myös Helsingin suunnalta Espoon puolelle mm. Keilaniemen - Otaniemen alueelle töihin huomattavasti helpommin ja mukavammin verrattuna nykytilanteeseen.

Jos joku ei anna arvoa liityntävetoisuudelle, se on hänen asiansa. Jos liityntään perustuva liikennejärjestelmä koettaisiin oikeasti epäonnistuneeksi ratkaisuksi, asia näkyisi ja kuuluisi itähelsinkiläisessä kansalaiskeskustelussa. Liitynnän kritisoijien harmiksi juuri itäsuunnalla joukkoliikenne saa toistuvasti parhaat arviot. Siitä huolimatta, sikäläiset näkevät koko ajan eri puolilla seutua muullakin tavoin järjestettyä liikennettä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siis miksi tultaisiin pitkän kävelymatkan päästä tiheän vuorovälin metroasemalle, kun ei kerran tiheän vuorovälin bussipysäkillekään tulla?


Jos bussipysäkille on vielä pitempi matka kuin metroasemalle? Esim. Tapiolan seudulla metroasema olisi 500 m lähempänä Merituulentien pohjoispuolista asutusta kuin Länsiväylä.

Enkä minä yritä tässä väittää, että metrovetoinen joukkoliikenne pitäisi suunnitella niin, että kaukaa metroasemilta pitäisi kävellä tai pyöräillä asemille. Totean, että se on lisämahdollisuus liityntäbussin lisäksi. Tämä lisämahdollisuus poistaa kaikkein pisimmät liityntäbussin odotusajat ja siksi parantaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmän toimivuutta.

----------


## -Epex82-

Rattivaunun argumentti oli hyvä, metronvastustajat omine hämäräksi jääneine motiiveineen eivät kumma kyllä mene ehdottelemaan ajatuksiaan Itä-Helsinkiin. Jos kerran liikkuminen sieltä olisi niin huonoa, niin miksi ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä metroon ja harvoin kuulee enää nykyään ihmisten haukkuvan metroa, paitsi tietenkin tällä foorumilla. Kun katselee noita Espoon aikatauluja, niin voi huomata, että melkein bussi kuin bussi kulkee arkisinkin 20-30min vuorovälillä, on tietysti poikkeuksiakin. Jos ajatellaan liikkumisen muutosta vrt nykyiseen, on tasoero huima. Kun siirrytään vaikkapa Sörnäsistä Tapiolaan, matka-aika lyhynee selkeästi metron myötä. Vaikka Tapiolasta tarvittaisiin liityntäbussi, on bussi pakko metron takia järjestää tiheäksi. Jos samoilta aluilta järjestettäisiin samalla vuorovälillä yhtä tiheä suora yhteys (liityntäliikenteen vuoroväli parhaimmillaan 5-10min), eivät bussit enää mahtuisi Kamppiin. Tämän sanoo järki. Minä en edes kiistä sitä, etteikö metro heikentäisi monienkin matkaa, koska tekee siitä vaihdollisen, mutta oman näkemykseni mukaan sitä kompensoi riippumattomuus aikatauluista ja varmuus yhteydestä. Jos ajatellaan, että missaa liityntäbussin, voi silti ajatella, että taksi lähimmälle metroasemalle (jos on kova kiire jonnekin) riittää, ja metro tulee varmasti. Minua syytettiiin valehtelijaksi täällä, mutta kertokaapa te viisaat, jotka tunnette asiat, että eikös metron vuoroväliksi Tapiolasta ole suunniteltu 2min ainakin arkiaamuina ja päivisin?

Hyvä esimerkki runkoliikenteen onnistumisesta on h41. Kannattaa arkiaamuisin seurata ihmisten liikkumista siinä. Kun h41 tulee Kantsusta Huopalahden asemalle, moni hyppää pois ja jatkaa junaan. He mieluimmin odottavat junaa 5min ja matkustavat 9min Rautatientorille, kuin ovat bussissa 25-35min. h41 tyhjentyessään taas ottaa uusia ihmisiä kyytiin Huopalahdesta, johon on tultu junalla. Helsingin seutu tarvitsee kipeästi länsimetron ja monta muutakin raideliikennehanketta. Keskustelin juuri tässä eräänä päivänä erään Pakilassa Osuuskunnantiellä asuvan kaverini kanssa, Maunulassa odotellaan kovasti metroa, joka lopettaisi hikisen, jopa 45-60min kestävän joka aamuisen bussirallin keskustaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Ruoholahden rakentamisessa sekä muutamissa muissa uusissa alueissa on nähty, että autoilijoille "pitää antaa periksi" pysäköinnin sijoittelussa, koska muuten he pysäköivät luvatta niin lähelle kuin haluavat.


Minusta ne autopaikat voisivat sijaita Merihaan tapaan niin, että niihin pääsee hisseillä suoraan asuinkerroksista. Kun autopaikat olisivat maan alla, niin kävelymatkat niille olisivat lyhyet, mutta autoista ei olisi harmia maan päällä. Ratikkalinja voisi sitten kulkea maan päällä, tai miksei sekin mukavasti maan alla. Olisi sateensuojaa ja lämmintä.

----------


## kemkim

> Tervetuloa vain kokeilemaan uusimpia tuiskun ja viiman kanssa varustettuja metroasemia Kalasatamassa, Vuosaaressa ja Rastilassa.


Oliko tämä vitsi? Kalasatamassahan on lämmitetyt odotustilat, vaikka laituri ei olekaan lämmitetty.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos liityntään perustuva liikennejärjestelmä koettaisiin oikeasti epäonnistuneeksi ratkaisuksi, asia näkyisi ja kuuluisi itähelsinkiläisessä kansalaiskeskustelussa.


Liityntään perustuvan liikennejärjestelmän epäonnistuneisuus näkyy Itä-Helsingissä muutoinkin kuin kansalaiskeskustelussa. Asuntojen arvohan on liityntäliikennealueella (yli 700m metroasemista) alhaisempi kuin Helsingin lähiöissä keskimäärin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Liityntään perustuvan liikennejärjestelmän epäonnistuneisuus näkyy Itä-Helsingissä muutoinkin kuin kansalaiskeskustelussa.


Edelleen: Jos liityntä koettaisiin oikeasti täysin pielessä olevana ratkaisuna, asia näkyisi ja kuuluisi nk. kansalaiskeskustelussa - suomalaiset näet osaavat valittaa pienimmästäkin. Palauteasioita työkseni käsittelevänä tiedän, mistä puhun.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos liityntä koettaisiin oikeasti täysin pielessä olevana ratkaisuna, asia näkyisi ja kuuluisi nk. kansalaiskeskustelussa.


Sinällään tämä on mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Nk. kansalaiskeskustelua kyllä on. Mistä muusta johtuisi se, että liityntäliikennettä on vastustettu Helsingin seudulla useaan otteeseen (nk. Runkolinja 1955-58, Itämetrokeskustelu 1970-luvulla, Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan käyttöönotto, Länsimetrokeskustelu)?

Meillä on kuitenkin Suomessa mielenkiintoinen perusongelma. Ainakin kolmessa suurimmassa kaupungissa (Helsinki, Turku ja Tampere) ihmiset vakuuttavat kyselyissä olevansa tyytyväisiä joukkoliikenteeseen. Samaan aikaan kuitenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttö laskee tai ainakin sen kulkumuoto-osuus laskee.

Epäilen, että kyse on siitä, että laajasti ei osata vaatia oikeasti käyttökelpoista joukkoliikennettä. Vaikuttaa ikävä kyllä myös siltä, että Suomessa on myös kolmessa suurimmassa kaupungissa varsin laajasti hyväksytty se, että joukkoliikenne on tarkoitettu vain lapsille, vanhuksille, köyhille ja muille vammaisille. 

Ne, jotka tarvitsevat kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä, ovat Helsingin seudulla pääosin asettuneet alueille, joilla on kilpailukykyiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet eli kävelyetäisyydelle raideliikenteestä tai nopeista bussilinjoista.

Itä-Helsingin osalta: tätä on ikävä toistaa, mutta Itä-Helsingissä ne alueet, jotka sijaitsevat metron kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolella ovat suureksi osaksi kahta tyyppiä (poikkeuksia luonnollisesti on):
1. Vauraita pientaloalueita, joilla auton omistus on korkealla (esim. Marjaniemi)
2. Kerrostaloalueita, joilla suuri osa asunnoista on kaupungin ja yleishyödyllisten tahojen vuokra-asuntoja (esim. Kivikko, Kurkimäki, Vesala)

Näiden asukkaista merkittävä osa ei joko tarvitse joukkoliikennettä tai ole kiinnostunut siitä, onko joukkoliikenne laadukasta vai ei.

Itä-Helsingissäkin pääosa niistä, jotka tarvitsevat laadukasta joukkoliikennettä, ovat hakeutuneet kävelyetäisyydelle metroasemista, jonka osoittaa se, että 700 m säteellä metroasemista asuntojen arvo on Helsingin lähiöiden keskiarvoa korkeampi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos kerran liikkuminen sieltä olisi niin huonoa, niin miksi ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä metroon ja harvoin kuulee enää nykyään ihmisten haukkuvan metroa, paitsi tietenkin tällä foorumilla.


Ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä metroon, mutta eivät liityntäliikenteeseen. Samat ihmiset, jotka metrossa istuessaan vastaavat olevansa metroon tyytyväisiä haukkuvat sen bussiliikenteen, jolla metroon pääsivät. Tietenkin metro tuntuu mukavalta verrattuna siihen bussiin, jolla metroon tultiin.

Näissä gallupeissa ei ole koskaan kysytty, menisitkö mieluummin pikaratikalla koko matkan kuin liityntäliikenteenä metrolla ja bussilla. Eikä sitä oikein voi kysyäkään, koska vastaajat eivät tiedä, mitä tarkoittaa matkustaa pikaratikalla koko matka liityntäliikennematkan sijasta. 




> Kun katselee noita Espoon aikatauluja, niin voi huomata, että melkein bussi kuin bussi kulkee arkisinkin 20-30min vuorovälillä, on tietysti poikkeuksiakin.


Kun katselee pysäkkiaikatauluja, tilanne näyttää aivan toiselta. Eihän metro itäänkään aja kuin 8 min vuorovälillä - jos katsot vain yhden metrolinjan aikataulua. Jos jossain lähiön perukalla on yksi linja jonka pysäkkiaikataulussa vuoroväli on nyt 20-30 minuuttia, ei se siitä parane, vaikka linja katkaistaan liityntälinjaksi Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään.




> Jos ajatellaan liikkumisen muutosta vrt nykyiseen, on tasoero huima. Kun siirrytään vaikkapa Sörnäsistä Tapiolaan, matka-aika lyhynee selkeästi metron myötä. Vaikka Tapiolasta tarvittaisiin liityntäbussi, on bussi pakko metron takia järjestää tiheäksi.


Mikä pakko? Kaikkien näiden linjojen vuoroväliä ei voi kasvattaa palvelun parantamiseksi, koska silloin ei saavuteta bussiliikenteen kustannussäästöjä, joita metrolla pitäisi saavuttaa. Liityntäliikenteen ideahan on vain muuttaa Länsiväylän tiheästi liikennöity bussilinjaston osuus tiheästi liikennöidyksi raideliikenteeksi.




> Jos samoilta aluilta järjestettäisiin samalla vuorovälillä yhtä tiheä suora yhteys (liityntäliikenteen vuoroväli parhaimmillaan 5-10min), eivät bussit enää mahtuisi Kamppiin. Tämän sanoo järki.


Tämä on totta, mutta ei tarjonnan lisäämisessä pelkästään Kamppiin ole järkeä muutenkaan. Tarjonnan lisääminen on mielekästä parantamalla verkon tarjoamaa saavutettavuutta, jolloin jonkin lähiön pysäkiltä pääsee Kampin sijasta esimerkiksi suoraan Töölön, Pasilan tai Kumpulan suuntiin tai muualle esikaupunkien teollisuus- ja työpaikkakeskittymiin.




> ...mutta kertokaapa te viisaat, jotka tunnette asiat, että eikös metron vuoroväliksi Tapiolasta ole suunniteltu 2min ainakin arkiaamuina ja päivisin?


Espoon metroliikenteen vuorovälin on tietenkin oltava sama kuin idässä. Kun automatisoinnin yhteydessä on esitetty nykyistä lyhyempiä vuorovälejä, niiden on oltava tietenkin lyhyemmät myös Espoossa. Vuoroväleistä ei tosin vielä ole päätöksiä, sillä länsimetron rakentamisesta ja itämetron automatisoinnistakaan ei ole vielä päätöstä.

Yhtenä ongelmana on automatisoinnin yhteydessä pohdittu junapituus. 2 minuutin vuoroväli edellyttäisi 3-vaunuisia junia, joita tällä hetkellä ei voi olla. 2 minuuttia ja 4-vaunuiset junat ei ole mahdollista ilman lisäjunien ostoa nykyliikenteenkin hoitoon. 4-vaunuisin junin pitäisi ajaa 2,7 min vuoroväliä. Kalusto riittänee 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin, kunhan peruskorjaus ei enää sido kalustoa ja pääteasemilla kiristetään junien - ei välttämättä kuljettajien - kääntöajoissa.




> Hyvä esimerkki runkoliikenteen onnistumisesta on h41. Kannattaa arkiaamuisin seurata ihmisten liikkumista siinä. Kun h41 tulee Kantsusta Huopalahden asemalle, moni hyppää pois ja jatkaa junaan. He mieluimmin odottavat junaa 5min ja matkustavat 9min Rautatientorille, kuin ovat bussissa 25-35min.


Tämä on aivan totta, mutta tilanne ei vastaa Etelä-Espoota. Länsiväylän bussit Kamppiin ovat todellisuudessa yhtä nopeita tai nopeampia kuin metro. Eli liitynnän käyttäjä ei säästä aikaa kuten Huopalahdessa. Tämä tietysti johtuu siitä, että Länsiväylä on rakennettu 2 bussipysäkin päähän Kampista. Huopalahdesta ei ole vastaavaa nopeaa reittiä bussilla keskustaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinällään tämä on mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Nk. kansalaiskeskustelua kyllä on. Mistä muusta johtuisi se, että liityntäliikennettä on vastustettu Helsingin seudulla useaan otteeseen (nk. Runkolinja 1955-58, Itämetrokeskustelu 1970-luvulla, Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan käyttöönotto, Länsimetrokeskustelu)?


Tässä lueteluista kolmesta toteutuneesta hankkeesta löytyy myös merkittävä yhteinen piirre: Sitten kun järjestelmä vastoin yleistä mielipidettä pantiin väkisin käytäntöön, ihmiset alistuivat siihen, unohtivat menneen ja sopeutuivat olemaan tyytyväisiä.

Eli runkolinja pyöri kalustopulan vuoksi aikansa, ja julkinen polemiikki loppui. Tosin asukkaat perustivat omat bussiyhtiön. Itä-Helsingissä matkustettiin suorilla busseilla keskustaan metron rinnalla vuosi. Mutta kun linjat lopulta katkaistiin, oli pakko siirtyä metroon. Leppävaarassa poru johti muutaman suoran linjan säilymiseen, koska matkustaminen mm. Meilahteen olisi muodostunut kohtuuttomaksi.

Joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ei liityntäliikenne vaikuttanut. Eli "parannus" ei lisännyt matkustajia, mutta ei myöskään vähentänyt. Pakkomatkustusjärjestelmässä käy näin. Ne jotka kykenevät, käyttävät autoa. Muut joukkoliikennettä, vaikka se tehtäisiin kuinka huonoksi. Aineellisen elintason nousu ja autoilua tukeva kaavoitus vähentävät pakkokäyttäjien määrää. Paitsi Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvassa liikenteessä, koska katutilan ja pysäköintikapasiteetin rajoitusten vuoksi autoilu sinne ei voi kasvaa eikä ole kasvanut.




> Epäilen, että kyse on siitä, että laajasti ei osata vaatia oikeasti käyttökelpoista joukkoliikennettä. Vaikuttaa ikävä kyllä myös siltä, että Suomessa on myös kolmessa suurimmassa kaupungissa varsin laajasti hyväksytty se, että joukkoliikenne on tarkoitettu vain lapsille, vanhuksille, köyhille ja muille vammaisille.


Nimenomaan Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelukin perustuu pakkokäytölle, ei aktiiviselle joukkoliikenteen menekin kasvattamispyrkimykselle. Tavoitteena on minimoida kustannukset eli tarjonta niin vähään, että se juuri riittää kattamaan kysynnän. Liityntäliikenteen ja metron suosiminen on tässä vain keino, koska Helsingissä uskotaan, että metro olisi halvempaa kuin bussi- tai raitioliikenne. Tämä uskomus tosin on väärä luulo, joka perustuu mm. systemaattiseen käytäntöön sivuuttaa laskelmissa muut kuin junien liikennöinnin välittömät kulut sekä tapaan tilastoida nousuja eikä kokonaisia vaihdollisia matkoja.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Paitsi Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvassa liikenteessä, koska katutilan ja pysäköintikapasiteetin rajoitusten vuoksi autoilu sinne ei voi kasvaa eikä ole kasvanut.


Ai miten niin ei voi kasvaa? Helsingin keskustan ruuhkat ovat vielä kaukana monista muista kaupungeista ja parkkipaikkojakin on ihan hyvin tarjolla niille, jotka ovat valmiita niistä maksamaan.




> Nimenomaan Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelukin perustuu pakkokäytölle


Aika hyvin Helsingin joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin onnistunut houkuttelemaan kyytiinsä muitakin kuin pakkokäyttäjiä. Ei Helsingissä ole niin paljon muuta maata enempää lapsia, vanhuksia, köyhiä ja vammaisia (Mikko Laaksosta lainatakseni), että ne selittäisivät muuta maata isommat joukkoliikenteen käyttöluvut.

----------


## vristo

> Eli runkolinja pyöri kalustopulan vuoksi aikansa, ja julkinen polemiikki loppui. Tosin asukkaat perustivat omat bussiyhtiön. Itä-Helsingissä matkustettiin suorilla busseilla keskustaan metron rinnalla vuosi. Mutta kun linjat lopulta katkaistiin, oli pakko siirtyä metroon. Leppävaarassa poru johti muutaman suoran linjan säilymiseen, koska matkustaminen mm. Meilahteen olisi muodostunut kohtuuttomaksi.


Leppävaaran kohdalla voisin todeta, kuten aiemminkin, että noilla suorilla Turuntien linjoilla (231, 248, 270) matkustajien vaihtuvuus Leppävaarassa on erittäin runsasta ja vain aniharva matkustaja kulkee itse kuntarajan yli. Suurin osa vaihtaa niistäkin Leppävaarassa kaupunkiradan juniin. Noita Turuntien seutulinjoja käytetään enimmäkseen Helsingin sisäisiin matkoihin esimerkiksi Ruskeasuolle ja Pitäjänmäelle. Myös Espoon sisäisillä matkoilla niitä siis käytetään. Miksi eivät siis vastaavat kuntien sisäiset rinnakkaiset bussilinjat riitä heille? Samaa havaitsin Jokerilla viime lauantaina; Westendinasemalta tullessani Itäkeskukseen päin bussi tyhjeni Leppävaarassa ja usein ajoin tyhjänä kuntarajan yli, kunnes taas Pitäjänmäestä alkoi tulla porukkaa. Kyllä matkustajat siis käyttävät bussiliityntää kaikesta huolimatta. Monet jäävät tosin myös Leppävaaran Selloon, koska saavat sieltä tarvitsemansa palvelut kokonaisuudessaan.

Runkolinja oli aikanaan melkoista "harjoittelua" ja tunnin vuoroväli (lähde:Sinisen bussin tarina) monella sen liityntäbussilinjalla kuullostaa kyllä aika huonolta. Liitynnän toimivuuden takia bussilinjoilla pitäisi olla tasainen ja tiheä vuoroväli. Mutta ideahan on toki sama kuin vaikkapa Mellunmäessä tänä päivänä. 
Nykypäivänä kannattaisin voimakkaasti ratikka+bussiliityntää eteenkin "esikaupunkimaisille" raitiolinjoille, kuten h1, h6, h4 ja h10. Jos vain saataisiin raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta parannettua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ai miten niin ei voi kasvaa? Helsingin keskustan ruuhkat ovat vielä kaukana monista muista kaupungeista ja parkkipaikkojakin on ihan hyvin tarjolla niille, jotka ovat valmiita niistä maksamaan.


Keskustaan suuntautuva autoliikenne ei ole kasvanut enää 1980-luvun jälkeen. Tämähän se oli Kauppakamarin ja Pajusen huoli joulun alla. Ja tämän vuoksi halutaan keskustatunnelia ja lisää parkkiluolia, että autoilu voisi kasvaa.




> Aika hyvin Helsingin joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin onnistunut houkuttelemaan kyytiinsä muitakin kuin pakkokäyttäjiä. Ei Helsingissä ole niin paljon muuta maata enempää lapsia, vanhuksia, köyhiä ja vammaisia (Mikko Laaksosta lainatakseni), että ne selittäisivät muuta maata isommat joukkoliikenteen käyttöluvut.


Helsingin ja seudun joukkoliikenteen käyttö asukasta kohden on pysynyt suunnilleen ennallaan jo 1960-luvulta, liikenne on kasvanut autoiluna ja pääasiassa muualla kuin Helsingin keskustassa. Kun vertailuun voidaan ottaa Euroopasta kaupunkeja, joissa liikenteen kasvua on ohjattu myös joukkoliikenteeseen, en kehu Helsinkiä siitä, että löytyy myös Helsinkiä huonompia tapauksia.

Tampereen ja Turun sekä muiden Suomen kaupunkien kohdalla merkittävä ero on siinä, että kaupungit ovat niin pienten seutujen keskuksia, että keskustan katutila on riittänyt autoilun kasvuun. Katutilan ja tonttien suhdehan on suomalaisissa kaupunkikeskustoissa suunnilleen sama ja rakentamisen tehokkuus eli kerroskorkeus on myös samaa luokkaa. Myös etäisyydet ovat pienempiä pienissä kaupungeissa. Osa joukkoliikenteen käytön tarpeesta hoituu kävellen ja pyöräillen.

Mutta kun yhteistä on panostaminen autoiluun, pienemmissä kaupungeissa se onnistuu kattavammin kuin pk-seudulla. Piristävä poikkeus on Kuopio, jossa on ajateltu myös joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Keskustaan suuntautuva autoliikenne ei ole kasvanut enää 1980-luvun jälkeen.


Mikä ei tarkoita, etteikö se voisi kasvaa.




> Tampereen ja Turun sekä muiden Suomen kaupunkien kohdalla merkittävä ero on siinä, että kaupungit ovat niin pienten seutujen keskuksia, että keskustan katutila on riittänyt autoilun kasvuun.


Ei Helsingissä rajoiteta keskustassa autoilua mitenkään niin, että se tekisi keskustaan menijöistä joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ei Helsingissä rajoiteta keskustassa autoilua mitenkään niin, että se tekisi keskustaan menijöistä joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä.


Helsingin keskustaan sisääntulojen kapasiteetti on ruuhka-aikaan kokonaan käytössä ja keskustaan ei mahdu nykyistä enempää autoja. Ei silloin ole mahdollista tosiasiallisesti lisätä autoilua. Toki viikonloppuina, keskipäivällä ja iltaisin ei ole joka paikka tukossa, mutta eihän silloin ole liikennetarvettakaan.

Helsingin keskustan osalta voisi sanoa näin, että henkilöautoilun rajoittaminen väyläkapasiteettia ja pysäköintiä rajoittamalla sekä joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen (omat kaistat, metro, länsisuunnan bussimetro) ovat olleet 1970-luvulta tasapainossa siten, että henkilöautoilun kapasiteeti on "täynnä", mutta erityisen pahoja ruuhkia ei pääse syntymään, koska joukkoliikenne on riittävän hyvä houkuttelemaan ne, joiden on esim. työmatkalla pakko päästä keskustaan.

Nyt tasapainotilannetta olisi tarpeen muuttaa niin, että auton osuus (ja kapasiteetti) vähenee ja joukkoliikenteen osuus (ja kapasiteetti) lisääntyy. Länsimetro ei kuitenkaan auta tähän juuri lainkaan, koska sen pysäkkien vaikutusalueella on liian pieni osa Lauttasaaren ja Etelä-Espoon asukkaisa ja työpaikoista.

----------


## -Epex82-

Eli Espoon linja-autojen pitäisi mennä Helsingin katuverkkoon ja niemelle ja siellä eri paikkoihin. Jos bussiliikenne tehdään suorana liityntäliikenteen tasoiseksi, en tiedä kuinka monta sataa tai tuhatta bussia syöksyy länkkäriä Helsingin katuverkkoon ja sieltä eteenpäin.
Bussivaihtoehto kannattaa unohtaa. Itse olen aina ollut joko metron tai ratikan kannalla.

Bussi laajassa mittakaavassa ei sovellu pk-seudun liikenteeseen, parempi on siirtyminen raiteille ulkomaisten esimerkkien mukaan. Samaan yhteyteen tietullit ja paljon kävelykatuja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin keskustaan sisääntulojen kapasiteetti on ruuhka-aikaan kokonaan käytössä ja keskustaan ei mahdu nykyistä enempää autoja.


Sisääntuloväylien kapasiteetti ylittyy vain ruuhkahuipuissa. Jos ja kun niille tulee ruuhka-aikaan lisää autoja, on seurauksena jonotusajan pidentyminen ja sitä kautta ruuhka-aika pitenee. Sisääntuloväylien ruuhkat eivät näytä hillitsevän autoilijoita, sillä niillä ruuhkat tuntuvat kasvavan vuosi vuodelta.

Keskustan kadut eivät kyllä ole yleensä ruuhka-aikoina erityisen tukossa ja joulun ostosruuhkat osoittavat, että keskustaan mahtuu kyllä lisää autoja.

----------


## kemkim

> Helsingin keskustaan sisääntulojen kapasiteetti on ruuhka-aikaan kokonaan käytössä ja keskustaan ei mahdu nykyistä enempää autoja. Ei silloin ole mahdollista tosiasiallisesti lisätä autoilua. Toki viikonloppuina, keskipäivällä ja iltaisin ei ole joka paikka tukossa, mutta eihän silloin ole liikennetarvettakaan.


Pietari uhkaa tukehtua liikenneruuhkiin 300 autoa/1000 as. (Helsingissä 400 autoa/1000 as.). Liikennesuunnittelijan mukaan Pietari tulee kehityksessä 30 vuotta muuta maailmaa jäljessä. Tarkoittaakohan tuo sitä, että myös joukkoliikenteen parantaminen läntiselle nykytasolle tapahtuu 30 vuoden päästä? Kolmannes ratikkaradoista on tarkoitus purkaa ja toivo asetetaan liityntäpysäköintiin juna-asemille. Metroa kehutaan, koska se on nopea ja ei vie tilaa autoilijoilta.

Artikkeli täällä:
http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/artikkeli/.../1135232915862

----------


## kemkim

> eivät siis vastaavat kuntien sisäiset rinnakkaiset bussilinjat riitä heille? Samaa havaitsin Jokerilla viime lauantaina; Westendinasemalta tullessani Itäkeskukseen päin bussi tyhjeni Leppävaarassa ja usein ajoin tyhjänä kuntarajan yli, kunnes taas Pitäjänmäestä alkoi tulla porukkaa. Kyllä matkustajat siis käyttävät bussiliityntää kaikesta huolimatta.


Mitenkähän paljon tuo matkan kallistuminen kuntarajaa ylittäessä vaikuttaa tämän Jokeri-linjan käyttöön. Arvelen, että kuntarajallakin väkeä olisi enemmän kyydissä, mikäli kuntarajan ylitys ei maksaisi niin paljon. Pitäjänmäeltä voitaisiin matkustaa Jokerilla Selloon ostoksille, kun nyt kannattaa ennemmin mennä Helsingin keskustaan tai Jokerilla Itäkeskukseen. Helsingissä toinen esimerkki on Puistolan asema. Autoilevat ja pyöräilevät Tapulikaupungin asukkaat menevät Tikkurilaan ostoksille, julkista liikennettä käyttävät Malmille, jonne on pidempi matka, koska Vantaalle heidän ei kannata mennä kalliin lipun takia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinällään tämä on mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Nk. kansalaiskeskustelua kyllä on. Mistä muusta johtuisi se, että liityntäliikennettä on vastustettu Helsingin seudulla useaan otteeseen (nk. Runkolinja 1955-58, Itämetrokeskustelu 1970-luvulla, Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan käyttöönotto, Länsimetrokeskustelu)?


Runkolinja oli susi, muta se ei ollut metro vaan alkeellinen pikaraitiotie viritelmä. Metroa ja sen liityntälinjoja vastustettiin vain ennenkuin itse metro oli edes alkanut liikennöinnin ja ihan sen alkuvaiheessa, kun kaikki asemat eivät olleet käytössä vielä.




> Meillä on kuitenkin Suomessa mielenkiintoinen perusongelma. Ainakin kolmessa suurimmassa kaupungissa (Helsinki, Turku ja Tampere) ihmiset vakuuttavat kyselyissä olevansa tyytyväisiä joukkoliikenteeseen. Samaan aikaan kuitenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttö laskee tai ainakin sen kulkumuoto-osuus laskee.


Se johtuu siitä että autoilu on halvempaa kuin koskaan aikaisemmin. Sitäpaitsi raskas raideliikenne on ainoa joukkoliikennemuoto joka on säilyttänyt markkinaosuutensa. 




> Epäilen, että kyse on siitä, että laajasti ei osata vaatia oikeasti käyttökelpoista joukkoliikennettä. Vaikuttaa ikävä kyllä myös siltä, että Suomessa on myös kolmessa suurimmassa kaupungissa varsin laajasti hyväksytty se, että joukkoliikenne on tarkoitettu vain lapsille, vanhuksille, köyhille ja muille vammaisille.


Ei se nyt ihan noin ole.




> Ne, jotka tarvitsevat kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä, ovat Helsingin seudulla pääosin asettuneet alueille, joilla on kilpailukykyiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet eli kävelyetäisyydelle raideliikenteestä tai nopeista bussilinjoista.


Näin on. 




> Itä-Helsingissäkin pääosa niistä, jotka tarvitsevat laadukasta joukkoliikennettä, ovat hakeutuneet kävelyetäisyydelle metroasemista, jonka osoittaa se, että 700 m säteellä metroasemista asuntojen arvo on Helsingin lähiöiden keskiarvoa korkeampi.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Itä-Helsingissä asuntojen hinnat ovat keskimäärin muita Helsingin esikaupunkialueita halvemmat. Korjaa joku jos tietää paremmin, mutta mun käsitykseni mukaan se johtuu siitä että sielä remutaan ja riehutaan niin paljon. Sama ilmiö on havaitavissa eräissä paikoisa pääradan varrella ja Espoon keskuksen tienoilla. Itse etäisyys raideliikenneasemalle ei juuri vaikuta hintoihin, vaan lähiympäristön maine. (nimim. kokemusta on)

*Hyvää Uutta Vuotta 2008 kaikille joukkoliikennefoorumilaisille!*

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Pietari uhkaa tukehtua liikenneruuhkiin 300 autoa/1000 as. (Helsingissä 400 autoa/1000 as.). ... Metroa kehutaan, koska se on nopea ja ei vie tilaa autoilijoilta.


Juuri näin! Ei tarvitse kuin vaihtaa Pietarin kohdalle Etelä-Espoo: metroa kehutaan, koska se ei vie tilaa autoilijoilta.

Tuosta linkistä voi käydä katsomassa, miten paljon Helsingillä on ylpeiltävää joukkoliikenteensä erinomaisuudessa: käyttäjämäärä on laskenut vuosi toisensa jälkeen, vieläpä niin, että yhdyskuntarakenteellisilta vaikutuksiltaan eniten autoa muistuttavan kulkuneuvon, eli metron käyttäjämäärän kasvaessa on joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskäyttö sitä mukaa vähentynyt.

http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...in+2001+-+2006

Euroopan parasta vähääntyytyväisyyttä.

----------


## Kani

> Mitenkähän paljon tuo matkan kallistuminen kuntarajaa ylittäessä vaikuttaa tämän Jokeri-linjan käyttöön. Arvelen, että kuntarajallakin väkeä olisi enemmän kyydissä, mikäli kuntarajan ylitys ei maksaisi niin paljon.


Kyllä. Puhumattakaan, kuinka paljon Etelä-Espoon ja Kampin välisiin matkoihin vaikuttaa se, että etäisyys on sama kuin Itä-Helsingistä Kamppiin, mutta hinta melkein kaksinkertainen. Siihen(kin) nähden Etelä-Espoon bussijärjestelmän suosio on hyvällä tasolla.

----------


## Resiina

> Kyllä. Puhumattakaan, kuinka paljon Etelä-Espoon ja Kampin välisiin matkoihin vaikuttaa se, että etäisyys on sama kuin Itä-Helsingistä Kamppiin, mutta hinta melkein kaksinkertainen. Siihen(kin) nähden Etelä-Espoon bussijärjestelmän suosio on hyvällä tasolla.


Tulevaiisuudessa kaikki on mahdollista
Alla olevassa ketjussa on keskusteltu matkan hinnan määriytymisestä tulevaisuudessa
http://jlf.fi/f12/1265-ytv-pohtii-jo...ijarjestelmaa/

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Se johtuu siitä että autoilu on halvempaa kuin koskaan aikaisemmin.


Ei yksin siitä. Kyse on myös joukkoliikenteen palvelutason huonoudesta. Kannattaa lisäksi muistaa, että joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa on Suomessa 1960-luvulla päätetty heikentää yksityisauton huoukuttelevuuden lisäämiseksi lukuunottamatta Helsingin keskustan sisääntuloreittejä ja toteutettu näitä ratkaisuja järjestelmällisesti siitä alkaen.




> Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Itä-Helsingissä asuntojen hinnat ovat keskimäärin muita Helsingin esikaupunkialueita halvemmat. Sama ilmiö on havaitavissa eräissä paikoisa pääradan varrella ja Espoon keskuksen tienoilla. Itse etäisyys raideliikenneasemalle ei juuri vaikuta hintoihin, vaan lähiympäristön maine.


Seppo Laakson väitöskirjan Urban Housing Prices and the Demand for Housing Characteristics (1997) mukaan: Helsingin seudulla yhden minuutin matka-ajan nopeutuminen keskustaan lisää asunnon arvoa + 1  1,5 %. Sijainti kävelyetäisyydellä raideliikenteen asemasta etäisyydestä riippuen lisää arvoa +0  4 %. Sijainnilla liityntäliikennealueella on muutaman prosentin negatiivinen vaikutus hintaan.

Tämä on laajin tilastoihin perustuva asuntojen hintaa käsitellyt tutkimus Helsingin seudulla. Tulos koskee kaikkia radanvarsia ja siitä on eliminoitu muiden tekijöiden vaikutus.

Laakson arvojen perusteella Itä-Helsingissä on muutoin seuraava ilmiö:
- Asuntojen arvo asemien vieressä on keskiarvoa korkeampi (lyhyt matka-aika, ei vaihtoa), tällä alueella on noin 30% asuntokannasta. 
- Asuntojen arvo liityntäliikennealueella on keskiarvoa alhaisempi (pidempi matka-aika, vaihto), tällä alueella on noin 70% asuntokannasta. Arvonalennus on joko sama tai hieman suurempi kuin asemien arvonlisäys.
Seurauksena: Koko alueen keskimääräinen asuntokannan arvo on keskiarvoa alhaisempi.

Länsimetron ikävä vaikutus Etelä-Espoossa on, että sijainti aseman vieressä nostaa 15%:n asunnoista arvoa ja sijainti liityntäliikennealueella alentaa 85%:n asuntojen arvoa. Siinä voi tulla asunnon omistajalle tippa linssiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei yksin siitä. Kyse on myös joukkoliikenteen palvelutason huonoudesta. Kannattaa lisäksi muistaa, että joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa on Suomessa 1960-luvulla päätetty heikentää yksityisauton huoukuttelevuuden lisäämiseksi lukuunottamatta Helsingin keskustan sisääntuloreittejä ja toteutettu näitä ratkaisuja järjestelmällisesti siitä alkaen.


Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on heikentynyt (oli siitä sitten oikein päätetty tai ei) lähinnä maaseudun ja pienempien kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen osalta. Kaukoliikenne ja kuten jo itse mainitsit, Helsingin sisääntuloreittien raidejoukkoliikenne porskuttaa paremmin ja niillä matkustaa enemmän ihmisiä kuin koskaan aikaisemin. Riippumatta siitä että autoilukin on nykyään halvempaa kuin ikinä.



> Seppo Laakson väitöskirjan Urban Housing Prices and the Demand for Housing Characteristics (1997) mukaan: Helsingin seudulla yhden minuutin matka-ajan nopeutuminen keskustaan lisää asunnon arvoa + 1  1,5 %. Sijainti kävelyetäisyydellä raideliikenteen asemasta etäisyydestä riippuen lisää arvoa +0  4 %. Sijainnilla liityntäliikennealueella on muutaman prosentin negatiivinen vaikutus hintaan.


Enemmän hintoihin vaikuttaa alueen maine yleensä. Täytyy muistaa että v 1997 eli lähes 11 vuotta sitten asuntojen hintaralli ei ollut vielä alkanut, ja hintaerot varsin pienet. Tänään jos vertaa hintoja näkee että samankokoisen kämpän saa idästä reilusti halvemmalla kuin lännen ns kultahammasauleilta, vaikka kämppä olisi kooltaan, yleiskunnoltaan ja varustelultaan samankaltainen. 




> Laakson arvojen perusteella Itä-Helsingissä on muutoin seuraava ilmiö:
> - Asuntojen arvo asemien vieressä on keskiarvoa korkeampi (lyhyt matka-aika, ei vaihtoa), tällä alueella on noin 30% asuntokannasta. 
> - Asuntojen arvo liityntäliikennealueella on keskiarvoa alhaisempi (pidempi matka-aika, vaihto), tällä alueella on noin 70% asuntokannasta. Arvonalennus on joko sama tai hieman suurempi kuin asemien arvonlisäys.


Jos haluaa todistaa että teoria pitää yhä tänään kutinsa, pitäsi tehdä uusi analyysi. 




> Seurauksena: Koko alueen keskimääräinen asuntokannan arvo on keskiarvoa alhaisempi.


Omasta kokemuksestani voin sanoa että  raideliikenenaseman olemasasolo asuntojen arvoon vaikuttaa lähinnä niin, että jos sen ympärillä on paljon levottomuutta ja järjestyshäiriöitä, voivat asunnot riittävän kaukana asemalta olla jopa kalliimpia kuin vieressä. 




> Länsimetron ikävä vaikutus Etelä-Espoossa on, että sijainti aseman vieressä nostaa 15%:n asunnoista arvoa ja sijainti liityntäliikennealueella alentaa 85%:n asuntojen arvoa. Siinä voi tulla asunnon omistajalle tippa linssiin.


Who cares!

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Who cares!


Eiköhän tämä kuvaa erinomaisen hyvin Länsimetron kannattajien asennetta.

Ei ole mitään väliä, että Länsimetro heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa nykyiseen verrattuna, hidastaa matka-aikoja Helsingin keskustaan, maksaa todennäköisesti noin 700 - 1000 miljoonaa euroa vain Matinkylään, palvelee vain 15%:aa Etelä-Espoon asunnoista ja 50% Lauttasaaren asunnoista (vaihtoehto: 75% ja noin 100%) sekä alentaa asuntojen arvoa Etelä-Espoosta.

Asuntojen arvon suhteellinen alenema ei ole mikään naurun asia. Se tarkoittaa yksityishenkilöiden omaisuuden hävittämistä. Tällaisella muutoksella on erinäisiä ikäviä vaikutuksia talouteen, kun esimerkiksi yksityistalouksien lainanottokyky heikkenee. Asunnothan ovat tärkein lainojen vakuus.

Tärkeintä on vain saada tunnelia tehtyä, vaikka sille ei ole mitään todellista tarvetta, ja muut liikenneratkaisut palvelisivat hyvin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on heikentynyt (oli siitä sitten oikein päätetty tai ei) lähinnä maaseudun ja pienempien kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen osalta.


Ensinnäkin: konkreettiset päätökset tai suunnitelmat ovat olemassa. Hae vain minkä tahansa seudun liikennejärjestelmä- tai yleiskaavasuunnitelmat 1960-70-luvun taitteesta, sieltä löytyy.

Toisekseen, myös Helsingin seudulla on tehty ratkaisu 1960-70-lukujen vaihteessa, että joukkoliikennettä kehitetään ainoastaan Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvilla akseleilla, koska näillä autoliikenteen kasvua ei ole mahdollista turvata. Muilla suunnilla (kuten poikittaisliikenteessä) autoilun vapaa kasvu turvataan väylärakentamisella ja joukkoliikennettä ei kehitetä.

Osaltaan tilanne myös Etelä-Espoossa on seurausta tästä. Joukkoliikennettä Helsingin keskustaan on kehitetty, mutta muuta joukkoliikennettä on tosiasiallisesti parantanut vasta Jokeri. Länsimetro ei kehitä kehämäisiä yhteyksiä.




> Omasta kokemuksestani voin sanoa että  raideliikenenaseman olemasasolo asuntojen arvoon vaikuttaa lähinnä niin, että jos sen ympärillä on paljon levottomuutta ja järjestyshäiriöitä, voivat asunnot riittävän kaukana asemalta olla jopa kalliimpia kuin vieressä.


Tämä on vain sinun mutu-arviosi. Lisäksi kannattaa muistaa, että Laakson väitöksessä muut tekijät oli eristetty, ja tarkasteltiin vain raideliikenteen vaikutusta. En tiedä, mitä kaikkia tekijöitä oli eristetty, mutta todennäköisesti ainakin asuntojen omistusmuoto.

Laakson tutkimuksessa oli havaittu n. 200 m vyöhyke aivan asemien vieressä, jossa arvo oli alempi kuin sitten taas n. 200 - 600 m vyöhykkeellä. Tämä liittynee häiriöihin (esim. liityntäbussit, kapakat).




> Jos haluaa todistaa että teoria pitää yhä tänään kutinsa, pitäsi tehdä uusi analyysi.


Ensinnäkin, omaa mutu-teoriaasi (raideliikenne vaikuttaa lähinnä negatiivisesti) et ole todistanut millään tavoin.

Toisekseen, näin laajat tilastolliset tutkimukset vaativat hyvin laajoja otantoja ja ovat raskaita tehdä. Olisi tietysti perusteltua päivittää 10 v. vanha tutkimus. Mutta sen teko vaatii kunnon rahoituksen.

Mutta: asuntojen hinnanmuodostuksen perusasioita ei 10 v muuta. Luonnollisesti nousukauden aikana "imagotekijät" vahvistuvat, mutta kannattaa muistaa, että sijainti on aina tärkein asunnon hintaan vaikuttava tekijä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eiköhän tämä kuvaa erinomaisen hyvin Länsimetron kannattajien asennetta.


Aikamoinen yleistys sanoa, että kaikilla länsimetron kannattajilla olisi samanlainen asenne. Minä ainakin kannatan länsimetroa sen vuoksi, että se parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelua. Vaikka omistan puolet asunnosta länsimetron liityntäalueella, en ole huolissani länsimetron muka aiheuttamasta arvonalennuksesta. Tiedän, että länsimetro lyhentää matkustukseen tarvittavaa aikaa, vaikka esim. Raide-YVA:n matka-aikakartta toista väittääkin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tiedän, että länsimetro lyhentää matkustukseen tarvittavaa aikaa, vaikka esim. Raide-YVA:n matka-aikakartta toista väittääkin.


Eli luulosi siitä, että Länsimetro parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelua, perustuu siihen, että ajattelet matka-ajan olevan lyhyempi kuin Raide-YVA:n matkamallinnuksessa, johon sisältyy matka-aikaa lyhentäviä virheitä kuten todellista suurempi metron kiihtyvyys, automaatin hidastusvaikutusten sivuuttaminen sekä Koivusaaren aseman pois jättäminen.

Muutkin Länsimetron kannattajat ovat toistaneet sitä, että eivät usko Raide-YVA:n tuloksia siltä osin kuin ne ovat metron kannalta negatiivisia.

Ehkä voisin vielä tarkentaa yleistystä Länsimetron kannattajien asenteesta:
"Länsimetron kannattajat uskovat Länsimetron parantavan joukkoliikennettä, riippumatta siitä, millainen Länsimetro on ja mitkä ominaisuudet sille ja sen liityntäbussiliikenteelle suunnitelmissa ja vaikutusten arvioinnissa määritellään."

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli luulosi siitä, että Länsimetro parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelua, perustuu siihen, että ajattelet matka-ajan olevan lyhyempi kuin Raide-YVA:n matkamallinnuksessa, johon sisältyy matka-aikaa lyhentäviä virheitä kuten todellista suurempi metron kiihtyvyys, automaatin hidastusvaikutusten sivuuttaminen sekä Koivusaaren aseman pois jättäminen.


Koivusaaren asemaa ei ole päätetty rakentaa eikä metron automatisointijärjestelmää ole vielä edes valittu, joten ei voida tietää tuleeko siitä edes hidastusvaikutusta. Worst-case -tapauksessakin hidastus on Matinkylästäkin Rautatientorille vain muutamia minuutteja, lyhyemmillä matkoilla vähemmän.

Mutta jos metron matka-ajassa on epävarmuutta, niin nykyisten bussien Raide-YVA:ssa esitetyt matka-ajat Lauttasaaresta keskustaan pitää paikkaansa vain hiljaisina aikoina. Vaikka ruuhkia voi kiertää menemällä metrolla Ruoholahden ja keskustan välin, on järjestelmä kuitenkin aitoa liityntäjärjestelmää heikompi, koska bussien vuoroväli ei pysy tasaisena ruuhkien vuoksi. Jos bussit kulkisivat oikeasti niin nopeasti kuin HKL:n arvioissa on kerrottu, kannattaisi HKL:n esityksen mukaisesti esim. Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikenne hoitaa kokonaan busseilla.

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole mitään väliä, että Länsimetro heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa nykyiseen verrattuna, hidastaa matka-aikoja Helsingin keskustaan, maksaa todennäköisesti noin 700 - 1000 miljoonaa euroa vain Matinkylään, palvelee vain 15%:aa Etelä-Espoon asunnoista ja 50% Lauttasaaren asunnoista (vaihtoehto: 75% ja noin 100%) sekä alentaa asuntojen arvoa 
> Etelä-Espoosta.
> 
> Asuntojen arvon suhteellinen alenema ei ole mikään naurun asia. Se tarkoittaa yksityishenkilöiden omaisuuden hävittämistä. Tällaisella muutoksella on erinäisiä ikäviä vaikutuksia talouteen, kun esimerkiksi yksityistalouksien lainanottokyky heikkenee. Asunnothan ovat tärkein lainojen vakuus.



Analysyysisi asuntojen arvon laskusta ei ole hyvä.

Kansainvälisten kokemusten mukaan raskasraideliikenne nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa asemien läheisyydessä. Tuo voi tarkoittaa kiinteistöjen suhteellisten hintojen laskua muualla kaupunkiseudulla. Hintasuhteet muuttuvat, kun eri kiinteistöjen alueellinen sijainti muuttuu.  Yleensä pistemäinen tai nauhamainen kiinteistöjen hintojen nousu säteilee myös ympäristöön.

Esimerkiksi Vantaallakin Hakunila ja Pähkinärinne ovat halvempia alueita kuin Louhela tai Hiekkaharju. Samasta ilmiöstä on kyse idän syrjäisempien alueiden hinnoissa verrattuna vaikka Itäkeskukseen tai Vuosaareen. 

Tuo hintasuhde ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että vaikka Vantaan tai Itä-Helsingin hinnat olisivat keskimäärin korkeammat, jos raideliikennettä ei olisi ollenkaan rakennettu kuten analyysisi perusteella pitäisi olla.

----------


## teme

Sellaiseen kaupunkisuunnitteluun mitä Espoossa halutaan tehdä metro istuu ihan kohtuullisesti. Sellaiseen mitä minä haluaisin nähdä ratikka olisi parempi, mutta ei pelkkä ratikkaraide tee Espoosta kaupunkia.

Jos tehdään aluekeskuksia joihin kerätään kaikki palvelut, niin liityntäliikenne on luonteva vaihtoehto. Jos matka suuntautuu joka tapauksessa Isoon Omenaan niin se on luonteva vaihtopaikka metroon. Tällaisten aluekeskusten toisiinsa ja keskustaan liittämiseen metro ei ole hassumpi liikenneväline.

Tässä aluekeskuspuuhastelussa on vaan se ongelma, että ne ovat järjeästäen väärän kokoisia. Jos ne olisivat pienempiä niin väestöpohja voisi olla suurinpiirtein kävelyetäisyydellä, jos isompia niin kokonaisia pikkukaupunkeja. Edellisiin sopisi ratikka.

Selkeyden vuoksi, se mitä Etelä-Espoossa pitäisi tapahtua olisi integraatio Helsingin keskustaan. Esimerkiksi jotenkin näin, Länsiväylä Westendistä eteenpäin katetaan tai muuttuu moottoritiestä pääkaduksi. Lauttasaaren pohjoisosaan tehdään erittäin tiivistä korttelikaupunkia ja Länsiväylän reunoila täytetään merta korttelikaupungiksi joka jatkuu Keilaniemeen. Kaupunki jatkuu Kehä I linjaa (tunnelissa, katuna) yhdistäen Otaniemen ja Tapiolan. Tästä edelleen tiiviinä kaupunkia Leppävaaraan ja sieltä Talin uudisalueena Munkkiniemeen. Uusia asukkaita 50 - 100 000. Ja ratikat kulkee.

En usko moista näkeväni.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koivusaaren asemaa ei ole päätetty rakentaa eikä metron automatisointijärjestelmää ole vielä edes valittu, joten ei voida tietää tuleeko siitä edes hidastusvaikutusta.


Eikä ole päätetty koko länsimetroakaan vielä, vaikka kovin moni puhuu siitä muodossa KUN se rakennetaan.




> Worst-case -tapauksessakin hidastus on Matinkylästäkin Rautatientorille vain muutamia minuutteja, lyhyemmillä matkoilla vähemmän.


RaideYVA:n matka-aikakarttojen (sivu 55, oikealla ylhäällä on metro) perusteella sanoisin, ettei metro nopeuttaisi matkoja edes muutamia minuutteja, vaan minuutin tai pari. Aivan asemien vieressä arvot ovat enemmän kuin 2 minuuttia, enimmäkseen vihreät alueet ovat 2 min tai alle. Numerot eivät ole suuria punaisillakaan alueilla, mutta punaisia alueita on runsaasti. Jos yksikin RaideYVA:n aikalaskennan virheistä korjataan, vihreät alueet rajoittuvat lähestulkoon pelkästään asemien välittömään ympäristöön minuutin luokassa olevien alueiden muuttuessa punaisiksi.




> Mutta jos metron matka-ajassa on epävarmuutta, niin nykyisten bussien Raide-YVA:ssa esitetyt matka-ajat Lauttasaaresta keskustaan pitää paikkaansa vain hiljaisina aikoina. ... Jos bussit kulkisivat oikeasti niin nopeasti kuin HKL:n arvioissa on kerrottu, kannattaisi HKL:n esityksen mukaisesti esim. Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikenne hoitaa kokonaan busseilla.


Länsimetroa ei suunnitellakaan Lauttasaarta vaan Espoota varten. Ja jos RaideYVA:ssa olisi bussien matka-ajat "arvioitu" oikein eli sen mukaan, miten ne nyt ovat kun jokainen bussi ajaa Länsiväylällä ylinopeutta, tilanne olisi vielä surkeampi metron kannalta. Olen nähnyt epävirallisen matka-aikavertailun, jossa on käytetty mitattuja todellisia nykyisiä bussien matka-aikoja.

Olisikin kiinnostavaa nähdä sellainen RaideYVA-laskelma, jossa on laskettu H/K-suhde todellisille matka-ajoille verrattuna RaideYVA:ssa käytettyyn bussiliikenteen matka-aikamalliin. Sudeluku on tietenkin ääretön kun investointi maksaa 0 euroa, mutta lasketut hyödyt ovat varmasti suuremmat kuin länsimetron miljardi-investoinnille lasketut.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Tuosta linkistä voi käydä katsomassa, miten paljon Helsingillä on ylpeiltävää joukkoliikenteensä erinomaisuudessa: käyttäjämäärä on laskenut vuosi toisensa jälkeen, vieläpä niin, että yhdyskuntarakenteellisilta vaikutuksiltaan eniten autoa muistuttavan kulkuneuvon, eli metron käyttäjämäärän kasvaessa on joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskäyttö sitä mukaa vähentynyt.
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...in+2001+-+2006


Taulukko sisältää vuodet 2001-2006, jolloin metrossa ei otettu käyttöön uusia rataosuuksia. Metron käyttäjämäärän kasvu on siis ollut aitoa. Sen sijaan bussien ja raitiovaunujen käyttö on vähentynyt. Tämä puhuu erittäin vahvasti sen puolesta, että ihmiset kokevat Itä-Helsingin suunnan joukkoliikenteen eli metron kaikkein parhaimmin toimivaksi. Toki tämä on tullut tutkimuksissakin jo monta kertaa esille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei ole mitään väliä, että Länsimetro heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa nykyiseen verrattuna, hidastaa matka-aikoja Helsingin keskustaan, maksaa todennäköisesti noin 700 - 1000 miljoonaa euroa vain Matinkylään, palvelee vain 15%:aa Etelä-Espoon asunnoista ja 50% Lauttasaaren asunnoista (vaihtoehto: 75% ja noin 100%) sekä alentaa asuntojen arvoa Etelä-Espoosta.


Länsimetro palvelee yhtä lailla kuin tämänhetkinen ja vaihtoehtoiset joukkoliikennejärjestelmät. Kukaan ei tule jäämään vailla kyytiä kun metro aloitaa. Matkustusvälineet vain muuttuvat.




> Asuntojen arvon suhteellinen alenema ei ole mikään naurun asia. Se tarkoittaa yksityishenkilöiden omaisuuden hävittämistä. Tällaisella muutoksella on erinäisiä ikäviä vaikutuksia talouteen, kun esimerkiksi yksityistalouksien lainanottokyky heikkenee. Asunnothan ovat tärkein lainojen vakuus.


Asuntojen hintaralli se vasta on ollut haitallisempi ilmiö yksiyistalouksille kuin mikään muu. Juuri siksi taloudet ovat joutuneet ottamaan niin isoja lainoja. Jos asuntojen hintoja saisi tasoitettua edes jollain tavalla ja vaikka joillakin alenisi, niin ei häiritse. Arvioisin että metronkannattajien lisäksi moni vastustajakin toivoo asuntojen hintarallin päätyvän, ja korjausliikkeitä tapahtuvan. Muuten voi olla edessä samanlaien rysäys kuin viime laman aikaan, ja sitä ei kukaan toivo.




> Länsimetro ei kehitä kehämäisiä yhteyksiä.


Länsimetro on nimenomaan nopeuttaa poikittaista liikkumista. Yhteydet metron vaikutuspiiristä itä-Helsingistä sekä pohjoisesta, lähinnä pääradan varrelta Espooseen lyhentyvät  10-15 minuutilla ja tekee mahdolliseksi työmatkan kohtuuajassa ilman autoa Helsingin itäisimmistä ja Vantan pohjoisimmiosta kolkista ja peräti Keravalta asti Espooseen. Nyt se ei ole mahdollista, ja se näkyy kehäykkösen automäärissä.




> Laakson tutkimuksessa oli havaittu n. 200 m vyöhyke aivan asemien vieressä, jossa arvo oli alempi kuin sitten taas n. 200 - 600 m vyöhykkeellä. Tämä liittynee häiriöihin (esim. liityntäbussit, kapakat).


Kapakat häiritsevät kyllä kauempana kuin 200 m pässä. Anniskelulupia on myönnetty viime n 10 vuoden aikana jostain syystä (EU?) ilman mitään ehtoja, ja seuraus on alkanut näkyä monessa suuressa asukaskeskittymässä. Rauhallinen alue alkaa vasta reilusti yli 500 metrin päässä ostoskeskuksista. Jos asemien seudut saisi siivottua niin silloin tilanne tietenkin muuttuisi. 

Seikka joka ehkä tutkimuksessa ei näy suoraan (vai näkyykö?), on että raideliikenneasemien tai vastaavien liikennesolmujen yhteydessä nimenomaan pienet asunnot menevät paremmin kaupaksi. Niiden ulkopuolella isot. Ja koska pienillä on korkeammat neliöhinnat, niin se nostaa kokonaisasuntokannan arvoa. Perheelliselle 100 neliön kämpällä baarin yläpuolella ei ole minkäänlaista käyttöarvoa, oli lähellä metroa tai ei.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Länsimetroa ei suunnitellakaan Lauttasaarta vaan Espoota varten.


Ja sillä perusteella voit sitten jättää huomioimatta Lauttasaareen tulevat hyödyt?




> Ja jos RaideYVA:ssa olisi bussien matka-ajat "arvioitu" oikein eli sen mukaan, miten ne nyt ovat kun jokainen bussi ajaa Länsiväylällä ylinopeutta, tilanne olisi vielä surkeampi metron kannalta. Olen nähnyt epävirallisen matka-aikavertailun, jossa on käytetty mitattuja todellisia nykyisiä bussien matka-aikoja.


Kun uusien bussien nopeudenrajoitin on asetettu nopeuteen 85 km/h ja Länsiväylän nopeusrajoitus on 80 km/h, niin voinet äkkiä laskea kuinka huomattavan ajansäästön Länsiväylällä voi saada aikaiseksi ajamalla ylinopeutta.

Raide-YVA:ssa esitetty 18,5 minuutin matka-aika busseilla Matinkylästä Kamppiin on ehkä yläkanttiin hiljaisena aikana, mutta muuten pitää ihan hyvin paikkaansa, jos ei ole ruuhkaa. Ruuhkien vaikutuksen takia 18,5 min saattaa olla aika lähellä todellista keskiarvoa, jos pahimmat kaaospäivät karsitaan pois.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Analysyysisi asuntojen arvon laskusta ei ole hyvä.
> 
> Kansainvälisten kokemusten mukaan raskasraideliikenne nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa asemien läheisyydessä. Tuo voi tarkoittaa kiinteistöjen suhteellisten hintojen laskua muualla kaupunkiseudulla. Hintasuhteet muuttuvat, kun eri kiinteistöjen alueellinen sijainti muuttuu...


Hintakehitys yleensä ja raideliikenteen tai Seppo Laakson väitöskirjan tapauksessa itämetron vaikutus hintoihin ovat eri asia.

Laakson väitöskirjan ansio on juuri siinä, että se on eristänyt kaikkien muiden asunnon hintaan vaikuttavien tekijöiden vaikutuksen kuin vain sen, että joukkoliikennejärjestelmänä on itämetro. Tavallaan tämä on perustilastotiedettä, mutta käytännössä ei lainkaan yksinkertaista.

Tämä siis tarkoittaa sitä, että esimerkiksi alueen arvostus vaikka vuokratalojen määrän, syrjäisyyden, merenrannan, rakentamisen ajankohdan, koulujen ja palveluiden läheisyyden, viheralueiden läheisyyden yms. syiden vuoksi on poistettu ja saatu selville se, miten juuri metron läheisyys muuttaa hintaa.

Ihan vaikka esimerkkinä merenranta. Jos oletetaan, että merinäköala nostaa asunnon arvoa 20 % verrattuna viereiseen tonttiin, jossa ei ole merinäköalaa, niin tämä efekti on olemassa metrosta riippumatta. Mutta jos verrataan merinäköala-asunnon hintaa metron kanssa ja ilman, niin metroasema 400 metrin päässä nostaa asunnon arvoa näköalalisän lisäksi vielä 7 % muttaa kilometrin päässä asemasta laskee 2 %. Siis verrattuna merinäköalan hintaan ilman metroa vaihdottoman bussijoukkoliikenteen pavelulla.

Laakso teki työnsä 1990-luvulla. Tuloksen merkittävyys nyt, vuosikymmen myöhemmin, on muuttunut vain siinä tapauksessa, että ihmisten arvostus metron aiheuttamaan joukkoliikenteen palvelutason muutokseen olisi muuttunut.

Jos ne paikat, joihin metrolla pääsee, ovat muuttuneet halutummiksi kuin ennen ja muiden alueiden haluttavuus on ennallaan, metroefekti olisi voimistunut. Jos taas muiden alueiden haluttavuus on kasvanut, metroefekti on heikentynyt. Voisi siten arvioida, että metron laajentaminen minne hyvänsä lisää metroefektiä. Toisaalta seudun hajautumisen jatkuminen ja voimistuminen vähentää metroefektiä.

Kaikki muut hintaan vaikuttavat tekijät ovat olemassa oli metro tai ei. Mutta pelkkä myyntihinta ei paljasta metroefektiä, koska hinta on kaikkien vaikuttavien tekijöiden tulos. Ja siksi hintojen selaaminen ei todista metroefektistä mitään.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taulukko sisältää vuodet 2001-2006, jolloin metrossa ei otettu käyttöön uusia rataosuuksia. Metron käyttäjämäärän kasvu on siis ollut aitoa.


Kuinkas paljon tuona aikana on rakennettu metron palvelualueelle? Jos metron palvelualueen väestö on kasvanut yhtä paljon kuin metron matkamäärä, metron käyttöhalukkuus ei ole kasvanut lainkaan. Jos väestö on kasvanut enemmän, metron käyttöhalukkuus on laskenut.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetro palvelee yhtä lailla kuin tämänhetkinen ja vaihtoehtoiset joukkoliikennejärjestelmät.


Juuri näin ei ole, vaan metro muuttaisi joukkoliikenteen palvelua. Ja enimmäkseen huonoon suuntaan, kuten Mikon luvut ja RaideYVA:n kartat ja matka-aikalaskelmat osoittavat.




> Asuntojen hintaralli se vasta on ollut haitallisempi ilmiö yksiyistalouksille kuin mikään muu. Juuri siksi taloudet ovat joutuneet ottamaan niin isoja lainoja.


Tämä on kokonaan eri asia kuin metron vaikutus asuntojen arvoihin. Sama koskee kapakoiden vaikutusta sekä asunnon kokoa. Tätä juuri selvitin viestissäni jossa kuvailin Laakson tekemää työtä. Suhdanteet, kapakat ja asunnon koko kyllä vaikuttavat asuntojen hintaan, oli metro tai ei. Mutta niiden asioiden vaikutus ei ole metron ansio tai haitta.




> Länsimetro on nimenomaan nopeuttaa poikittaista liikkumista. Yhteydet metron vaikutuspiiristä itä-Helsingistä sekä pohjoisesta, lähinnä pääradan varrelta Espooseen lyhentyvät  10-15 minuutilla...


Pääradalta Etelä-Espooseen matkustamiseen vaikuttaa länsimetron tapauksessa ensisijaisesti se, että Kampin ja Rautatieaseman välinen etäisyyshaitta poistuu. Reittioppaan mielestä kävelyaika on 11 minuuttia. Mutta esim. matkaan Pasilan asema - Otaniemi Reittiopas suosittelee junaa Leppävaaraan ja 550:llä Otaniemeen.

Jos Kampin ja Rautatieaseman välinen etäisyys olisi kynnyskysymys, miksi siihen ei ole puututtu? Miksi rakennettiin 25 miljoonalla eurolla hajautettu matkakeskus Kamppiin? Miksi ei Asema-aukion parkkiluolan sijaan tehty keskistettyä matkakeskusta? Miksi bussiliikenteestä ei ole YTV-aikana tehty heilureita muun maailman tapaan?

Nämä "ongelmat" joita länsimetron väitetään ratkaisevan ovat osittain tarkoituksella ja itse aiheutettuja ja ne voidaan ratkaista nopeammin ja halvemmalla kuin miljardin metrohankkeella, jota on nyhrätty jo 40 vuotta.

Selitys on siinä, että kun Helsingin metro 1960-luvulla keksittiin, ei ollut tarkoitus parantaa joukkoliikennettä vaan autoilua. Ja nykyään ei ole tarkoitus kehittää joukkoliikennettä vaan metroa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Nämä "ongelmat" joita länsimetron väitetään ratkaisevan ovat osittain tarkoituksella ja itse aiheutettuja ja ne voidaan ratkaista nopeammin ja halvemmalla kuin miljardin metrohankkeella, jota on nyhrätty jo 40 vuotta.


Kuinkahan moneen kertaan tämäkin juttu on jo käyty läpi tällä palstalla. Ensiksi Antero ja Mikko väittävät, että metro heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa. Sitten kun se on kumottu, Antero ja Mikko alkavat selittää omia fantasioitaan metron vaihtoehdoiksi.

----------


## kemkim

> Esimerkiksi Vantaallakin Hakunila ja Pähkinärinne ovat halvempia alueita kuin Louhela tai Hiekkaharju.


Vaikka Hakunilassa on parempi palvelutaso kuin Louhelassa tai Hiekkaharjussa. Hakunilassa on loistava bussitarjonta ja tiheästi pysäkkejä. Louhelassa lähinnä vain se asema kuten Hiekkaharjussakin. Hakunilasta pääsee melkein oven edestä vaihdotta tiheästi Helsingin keskustaan moottoritietä pitkin. Aika outoa, että tällainen hyvä palvelu ei heijastu hintoihin.

----------


## kemkim

> Taulukko sisältää vuodet 2001-2006, jolloin metrossa ei otettu käyttöön uusia rataosuuksia. Metron käyttäjämäärän kasvu on siis ollut aitoa.


Onko otettu lukuun uudet asuinalueet kuten Aurinkolahti? Nämähän lisäävät metron käyttöä. Kaupunkiratojen varsille on rakennettu vähemmän uutta asutusta. Itä-Helsinki kasvaa vielä tänäkin päivänä mukavaa vauhtia.

----------


## petteri

> Jos Kampin ja Rautatieaseman välinen etäisyys olisi kynnyskysymys, miksi siihen ei ole puututtu? Miksi rakennettiin 25 miljoonalla eurolla hajautettu matkakeskus Kamppiin? Miksi ei Asema-aukion parkkiluolan sijaan tehty keskistettyä matkakeskusta? Miksi bussiliikenteestä ei ole YTV-aikana tehty heilureita muun maailman tapaan?



Koska tuohon ongelmaan on olemassa paljon parempi ratkaisu. Nykyisellä metrotunnelilla on monta hyvää asemaa keskustassa. Tunneloitu joukkoliikenne kantakaupungissa on ylivoimainen ratkaisu sekä idän että lännen keskipitkän etäisyyden liikenteeseen.

Esikaupungeissa voidaan keveämmälläkin rakennustavalla selvitä, mutta keskustassa tarvitaan tunneloitua raideliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuinkahan moneen kertaan tämäkin juttu on jo käyty läpi tällä palstalla. Ensiksi Antero ja Mikko väittävät, että metro heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa. Sitten kun se on kumottu, Antero ja Mikko alkavat selittää omia fantasioitaan metron vaihtoehdoiksi.


Kuinkahan monta kertaa täällä väitetään, että länsimetro vähentää Länsiväylän autoilua, lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ym. asioita, joita metroa haluavien viranomaisten teettämä RaideYVA on sanonut, ettei länsimetro tee.

Minusta se kyllä menee niin päin, että ensiksi joku metrointoilija jälleen kerran väittää länsimetron autuutta. Jos minä tai Mikko sitten siihen vastaamme, niin vika onkin meidän. Kun RaideYVA:n tuloksetkin ovat varmaan meidän fantasiamme.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneloitu joukkoliikenne kantakaupungissa on ylivoimainen ratkaisu sekä idän että lännen keskipitkän etäisyyden liikenteeseen.


Se nyt vaan ei korvaa pintaliikennettä, ei ole korvannut missään muussakaan kaupungissa. Joten yksi metrotunneli tai edes kaksi eivät ole seudun joukkoliikenteen ratkaisu eivätkä poista tarvetta kehittää pintaliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Se nyt vaan ei korvaa pintaliikennettä, ei ole korvannut missään muussakaan kaupungissa. Joten yksi metrotunneli tai edes kaksi eivät ole seudun joukkoliikenteen ratkaisu eivätkä poista tarvetta kehittää pintaliikennettä.



Totta. Helsingin kantakaupungissa onkin paljon tarvetta katuraitioteiden laajentamiseen. Katuratikat sopivat kantakaupungin katuverkossa hyvin lyhyille matkoille(alle 10 km).

Keskipitkän matkan(8-30 km) liikenne on parempi hoitaa keskustassa tunneleilla (kuten nyt metro toteutettu itään) tai eristetyillä radoilla (kuten nyt kaupunkijunat kulkevat pohjoiseen). Silloin keskipitkän matkan liikenne ei juutu ruuhkiin ja myös vaihtoyhteydet toimivat ripeästi, kun keskipitkän matkan joukkoliikenne ei matele kantakaupungissa.

Siinä minkälaista kalustoa tunneleissa kulkee ja millainen on ratojen rakennustapa esikaupungeissa on enemmän pelivaraa. Pikaratikkamaiset ratkaisut toimivat usein hyvin esikaupunkioloissa.

----------


## Kani

> Ensiksi Antero ja Mikko väittävät, että metro heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa. Sitten kun se on kumottu, Antero ja Mikko alkavat selittää omia fantasioitaan metron vaihtoehdoiksi.


Ensinnäkään, sitä ei ole kumottu eikä voida kumota, että metro heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa.

Toiseksi, parempien vaihtoehtojen puolustamisen kutsuminen fantasiaksi kuvaa hyvin suomalaista keskustelukulttuuria. Vallitsevaa totuutta arvosteleva yritetään nujertaa, eikä edes kiistattomia tosiasioita suostuta uskomaan, jos ne eivät palvele valittua linjaa. Ikävää, mutta niin tyypillistä konsensus-Suomea.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ensinnäkään, sitä ei ole kumottu eikä voida kumota, että metro heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa.


Raide-YVA:n mukaan länsimetro pienentää matka-aikojen kokonaissummaa. Kun kerran Raide-YVA:n matkustajamäärämuutosten arviointi menee virhemarginaalin sisään, niin Raide-YVA ei siis myöskään osoita, että metro laskisi matkustajamäärää.




> Ikävää, mutta niin tyypillistä konsensus-Suomea.


Kun kerran Suomi toimii näin, niin eikö erilailla toimiminen ole tuulimyllyjä vastaan taistelemista?

----------


## Kani

> Raide-YVA:n mukaan länsimetro pienentää matka-aikojen kokonaissummaa.


Matka-aika ei olekaan sama asia kuin palvelutaso, joka on paljon muutakin kuin matka-aika.




> Kun kerran Suomi toimii näin, niin eikö erilailla toimiminen ole tuulimyllyjä vastaan taistelemista?


Kyllä. Kun on kuitenkin Suomeen syntynyt, haluaa elää kotimaassaan, vaikka rivien välissä kehotetaan muuttamaan muualle. Se, että meillä on tällainen erilaisia näkemyksiä välttelevä tavallisuuskulttuuri, tulee vastaan useissa asioissa ja on aina yhtä masentavaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Matka-aika ei olekaan sama asia kuin palvelutaso, joka on paljon muutakin kuin matka-aika.


Mikä sitten osoittaa länsimetron absoluuttisesti heikentävän joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa?

----------


## PNu

> Onko otettu lukuun uudet asuinalueet kuten Aurinkolahti? Nämähän lisäävät metron käyttöä. Kaupunkiratojen varsille on rakennettu vähemmän uutta asutusta. Itä-Helsinki kasvaa vielä tänäkin päivänä mukavaa vauhtia.


Luonnollisesti metron matkustajamäärien lisääntymiseen vaikuttaa asukasluvun kasvu. Mutta olennaista tässä on, että metro ilmiselvästi kykenee houkuttelemaan uudet asukkaat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Sen sijaan bussien ja raitiovaunujen matkustajamäärien negatiivinen kehitys kertoo, että entisetkin käyttäjät ovat karkaamassa. Toisin sanoen metro on se liikennemuoto, joka nykyiselläkin tavalla järjestettynä toimii, vaikka täällä annetaan jatkuvasti ymmärtää päinvastaista.

----------


## PNu

> Matka-aika ei olekaan sama asia kuin palvelutaso, joka on paljon muutakin kuin matka-aika.


Aivan niin. Palvelutasoon vaikuttavat esimerkiksi matkustusmukavuus, täsmällisyys ja luotettavuus, joissa metro on omaa luokkaansa.

----------


## Kani

> Mikä sitten osoittaa länsimetron absoluuttisesti heikentävän joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa?


Olette varmaankin molemmat kuulleet sellaisista asioista kuin




> Aivan niin. Palvelutasoon vaikuttavat esimerkiksi matkustusmukavuus, täsmällisyys ja luotettavuus, joissa metro on omaa luokkaansa.


mm. vaihdollisuuden eli liityntäliikennematkojen lisääntyminen ja kävelymatkojen piteneminen.

Se, että joukkoliikenteen palvelussa joku osa on jossakin asiassa "omaa luokkaansa", on vielä hyvin kaukana siitä tilanteesta, jossa tarkastellaan aidosti ihmisten tekemiä matkoja lähtöpisteestä päätepisteeseen.

Ehkä tiesittekin kyllä?

----------


## kuukanko

> mm. vaihdollisuuden eli liityntäliikennematkojen lisääntyminen ja kävelymatkojen piteneminen.


Ja mikä osoittaa, että noiden tekijöiden tuoma haitta on suurempi kuin muut länsimetron palvelutasohyödyt?

----------


## antti

Johan tämä aihe on saanut monen hormonit hyrräämään, toista tuhatta mielipidettä! Ja viriileimmät heiluttavat puukkoja (onneksi toistaiseksi kuvaannollisesti) . Että voihan sitä eri mieltä olla ihan sovussakin, näin vaan toiveena eräille. Ei kai siinä voi olla mitään syytä, miksei länsimetro saisi samaa suosiota, kuin itämetrokin. Johonkin jokerilinjaan voisi raitiovaunut  paremmin sopia, jos niitä välttämättä tarvitsee lisätä suurhelsinkiin.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Mielenkiintoistahan tätä vilkasta keskustelua on seurata, mutta siitä huolimatta FAQ-viesti aiheesta voisi olla ihan hauska. Siinä olisi käyty läpi "kaikki mahdolliset" argumentit puolesta ja vastaan. Sitten sitä voisi silloin tällöin nostaa ketjussa pintaan. Noita harrastettiin aikoinaan newsseissä (nyttemmin en ole niitä seurannut).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja mikä osoittaa, että noiden tekijöiden tuoma haitta on suurempi kuin muut länsimetron palvelutasohyödyt?


Se, ettei kaikkia palvelutasoon liittyviä asioita mitata ja käytetä matkamäärien ja matka-aikojen ennustamisessa lainkaan. Ja myös se, että bussiliikenteelle on RaideYVA:ssa asetettu negatiivinen palvelutasokerroin, jolle ei ole mitään asiallista perustetta.

Täkäläinen ennustekäytäntö ei ota mitenkään huomioon joukkoliikenteen täsmällisyyttä, aikataulurakenteen käytettävyyttä tai vaihtojen synkronointia saati sitä, että vaihto tapahtuisi laiturin yli ja ilman minkäänlaista odotusta. Sen sijaan ennustekäytäntömme olettaa, että vuorovälin lyhentäminen parantaa aina palvelutasoa, vaikka alle 5 minuutin vuorovälin tihentymisellä ei enää ole mitään merkitystä ja toisaalta ihmiset kulkevat aikataulujen mukaisesti kun vuorovälit ovat harvoja, eivätkä kävele odottamaan pysäkille.

Toisin sanoen, käytännössä ilmaisia mutta suunnitteluvaivaa vaativia parannuksia ei kannata tehdä, koska ennustejärjestelmän mukaan niillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Ne asiat jätetään hunningolle ja sitä yritetään paikata satsaamalla yhteen verkon osaan täysin kohtuuttomia summia vuoroväliin ja linjanopeuteen, jotka kuitenkaan eivät ole ratkaisevia. Kaikki em. palvelutasohaitat korostuvat nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen verkossa, jossa ei päästä yhdellä nousulla koko matkaa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Se, ettei kaikkia palvelutasoon liittyviä asioita mitata ja käytetä matkamäärien ja matka-aikojen ennustamisessa lainkaan.


Miten se osoittaa, että palvelutaso heikentyy?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten se osoittaa, että palvelutaso heikentyy?


Käänteisesti. Palvelutason väitetään paranevan sellaisten asioiden perusteella, jotka todellisuudessa eivät merkitse palvelutason paranemista. Sen sijaan asioita, jotka palvelutasoa kuvaisivat, ei käsitellä lainkaan. Mutta palvelussa lisääntyvät ominaisuudet, joiden tiedetään olevan palvelutason heikennystä.

Enhän tietenkään tiedä, muuttuisivatko nuo todelliset palvelutasovaikutukset. Jonkinlainen Etelä-Espoon liityntäliikennesuunnitelma lienee lausuntokierroksella, mutta en vielä ole sitä nähnyt. Jospa siellä suunnitellaan metrolle tasaista 10 min vuoroväliä ja liityntäliikenteelle samoin 10 min vuoroväli ja esitetyistä asemasuunnitelmista poiketen bussit ajavatkin metrolaitureiden viereen ja sekä bussit että metrojunat lähtevät kun kuljettajat ovat nähneet kaikkien matkustajien siirtyneen laiturin yli. Jos näin on, sitten pyörrän puheeni. Sillä silloin palvelutaso paranee huomattavasti Kampin tai Ruoholahden ala-arvoisesti järjestetystä liitynnästä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Sen sijaan asioita, jotka palvelutasoa kuvaisivat, ei käsitellä lainkaan.


Kuten itsekin sanoit, niin ethän voi tietenkään tietää palvelutasosta mitään, jos ei sitä ole edes käsitelty.

Olen kyllä tainnut käsittää palvelutason käsitteen ihan väärin, jos sen merkittävimmät osat ovat vaihtojen synkronointi ja laiturin yli toimivat vaihdot.

----------


## PNu

> Olette varmaankin molemmat kuulleet sellaisista asioista kuin mm. vaihdollisuuden eli liityntäliikennematkojen lisääntyminen ja kävelymatkojen piteneminen.


Olen aivan riittävän monta kertaa odottanut bussia puoli tuntia, kun liikenne on ollut solmussa, vuoroja jäänyt ajamatta, bussissa on pimeällä ollut linjanumerovalo sammutettuna eikä siihen ole nähnyt viittoa ajoissa yms. Silloin ei paljon irtoa sympatiaa ihmiselle, jonka mielestä muutaman minuutin vuorovälillä luotettavasti kulkeva metro on huonoa palvelua, koska asemalle voi joutua kävelmään jopa yli 600 m. Itse kävelen ennemmin 3 km, kuin odotan pysäkillä turhan takia puoli tuntia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten itsekin sanoit, niin ethän voi tietenkään tietää palvelutasosta mitään, jos ei sitä ole edes käsitelty.


Jos palvelua kehitetään lisäämällä tunnetusti palvelutasoa heikentäviä ominaisuuksia, palvelutaso tietenkin laskee. Sen sijaan siitä ei ole tietoa, miten paljon palvelutaso nousisi, jos siihen lisättäisiin palvelutasoa lisääviä ominaisuuksia, jos näitä ominaisuuksia ei ole eikä niitä käsitellä.




> Olen kyllä tainnut käsittää palvelutason käsitteen ihan väärin, jos sen merkittävimmät osat ovat vaihtojen synkronointi ja laiturin yli toimivat vaihdot.


Kenties.

Jos palvelutaso kiinnostaa, kehotan tutustumaan seuraaviin opuksiin:

Strafica ym. (2006): Joukkoliikenteen palvelutasotekijöiden arvottaminen. Yksi JOTU-tutkimushanke Suomesta ja suomeksi.Nielsen, Gustav (2005): Public transport - Planning the networks. Yksi HiTrans-projektin Best practices -opas.Hass-Klau, Carmen ym. (2002): Future of urban transport.Alku, Antero (2007): Mennäänkö metrolla?
Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos palvelua kehitetään lisäämällä tunnetusti palvelutasoa heikentäviä ominaisuuksia, palvelutaso tietenkin laskee.


Vaan entäs sitten, kun samalla lisätään myös palvelutasoa?




> Jos palvelutaso kiinnostaa, kehotan tutustumaan seuraaviin opuksiin


Esim. tuo Jotu-ohjelmassa julkaistu raportti on sitä mieltä, että vaihtoaika (joka sisältää sekä vaihtoon kuuluvan kävelyn että odottamisen) ei ole merkittävimpien palvelutasoon vaikuttavien tekijöiden joukossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaan entäs sitten, kun samalla lisätään myös palvelutasoa?


Silloin pitäisi tietää, mitä mikäkin oikeasti vaikuttaa. Sitä ei kerro ennusteprosessi, joka ei ole todellisuus vaan hyvin yksinkertaistettu kuvaus todellisuudesta.

Viittaamani Hass-Klaun teos on ainoa tuntemani tutkimus, jossa on systemaattisesti ja tieteellisesti pätevästi jäljitetty todellisia palvelutasovaikutuksia sen perusteella, miten ihmiset todellisessa tilanteessa toimivat (revealed preference). Eli on tutkittu, mitä teit kun. Muut tutkimukset ovat stated preference -tutkimuksia eli tyyliin: mitä tekisit jos. 




> Esim. tuo Jotu-ohjelmassa julkaistu raportti on sitä mieltä, että vaihtoaika (joka sisältää sekä vaihtoon kuuluvan kävelyn että odottamisen) ei ole merkittävimpien palvelutasoon vaikuttavien tekijöiden joukossa.


Ilmankos vuorovälien sovittamisella ei olekaan mitään väliä. Vaan miksi sitten metrolla pitäisi ajaa 2 min vuoroväliä, joka lyhentää odotusaikaa?

Vastaan itse: Siksi, että ainoa merkittävä palvelutasoasia on matka-aika, ja yksinkertaisen matematiikan mukaan vuorovälin lyhentäminen lyhentää aina matka-aikaa. Vaihtaminen ylipäätään taas vaikuttaa siten, että siihen kuluu aikaa ja matka-aika pitenee ja palvelutaso siis huononee.

Asiallisesti katsottuna tuo raporttikin toteaa, että palvelutasoon vaikuttaa useita laadullisia tekijöitä, joita ei oteta arvioinneissa huomioon eikä niitä osata arvottaa. Yhtenä syynä se, että palvelutasoa on mitattu vain aikana, eikä kaikkia palvelutasoon ja ihmisen valintaan liittyviä asioita voi mitata aikana - tai rahana.

Väite metron korkeasta palvelutasosta perustuu väitteeseen siitä, että palvelutasoa ovat vain vuoroväli ja matkanopeus. Esimerkiksi se, että metro kulkee tasaisemmin kuin bussi ei suoranaisesti merkitse mitään. Käytetyssä ennustejärjestelmässä kyllä bussilla ja metrolla on eri valintatodennäköisyysarvo, mutta toisaalta bussilla ja raitiovaunulla on sama, joten raide- ja kumipyörien eroa ei ole edes pyritty esittämään.

Liityntäliikennejärjestelmän esittämiselle on tietenkin eduksi, ettei oteta huomioon niitä palvelutasotekijöitä, joita liityntäliikenteessä on ja jotka heikentävät palvelutasoa ja vähentävät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Silloin pitäisi tietää, mitä mikäkin oikeasti vaikuttaa. Sitä ei kerro ennusteprosessi, joka ei ole todellisuus vaan hyvin yksinkertaistettu kuvaus todellisuudesta.


Eli siis ei ole osoitettu, että länsimetro heikentäisi joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa.




> Väite metron korkeasta palvelutasosta perustuu väitteeseen siitä, että palvelutasoa ovat vain vuoroväli ja matkanopeus.


Miten niin? Miksei metro voi palvella korkeatasoisesti myös muilla osa-alueilla?

Tuon mainitun raportin mukaan paikallisliikenteessä joukkoliikenteen tärkeimmät palvelutasotekijät ovat vuoroväli, kävelymatka, ajoaika, täsmällisyys ja lippu- ja maksujärjestelmät. Mainitsemiesi vuorovälin ja ajoajan lisäksi metro parantaa myös täsmällisyyttä. Kävelymatka on ainoa noista tekijöistä, jota metro huonontaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Liityntäliikennejärjestelmän esittämiselle on tietenkin eduksi, ettei oteta huomioon niitä palvelutasotekijöitä, joita liityntäliikenteessä on ja jotka heikentävät palvelutasoa ja vähentävät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.


Otetaan esimerkki Helsinki-Järvenpää. Kyllä minä mieluummin matkustan 50 minuuttia siten, että menen mukavasti Helsingistä Järvenpään asemalle junalla ja sieltä jatkan hetken matkaa paikallisbussilla, vaikka moottoritiebussi ajaisi saman matkan 40 minuutissa. Junan palvelutaso on tärkeintä tässä. Tärkeää on myös se, että vaihtotapahtuma on miellyttävä, odotusaikaa on vähän ja bussi lähtee aivan aseman vierestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli siis ei ole osoitettu, että länsimetro heikentäisi joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa.


No eipä tietenkään, jos palvelutaso ei huononnu siitä, että matka-aika pitenee ja siihen tulee yksi järjestämätön vaihto. Ja tämä tapahtuu suurimmalla osalla joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä.




> Miten niin?


Koska niitä muita asioita ei arvioida, eivätkä ne vaikuta saataviin tuloksiin.




> Miksei metro voi palvella korkeatasoisesti myös muilla osa-alueilla?


Totta kai se voi palvella, jos se tehdään niin, että se palvelee. Mutta liityntäliikennejärjestelmä on eri asia kuin metro. Kaikki metron kehut liittyvät pelkkään metroon, ja se sivuutetaan, että ei ole olemassa pelkkää metroa. Etelä-Espoossakin on ilman muuta selvä, että liityntäliikenteellä on parempi palevutaso kuin pelkällä metrolla kaikkien niiden kannalta, jotka asuvat kävelymatkan ulkopuolella.




> Tuon mainitun raportin mukaan paikallisliikenteessä joukkoliikenteen tärkeimmät palvelutasotekijät ovat vuoroväli, kävelymatka, ajoaika, täsmällisyys ja lippu- ja maksujärjestelmät. Mainitsemiesi vuorovälin ja ajoajan lisäksi metro parantaa myös täsmällisyyttä. Kävelymatka on ainoa noista tekijöistä, jota metro huonontaa.


Metro ei paranna liityntäliikenteessä vuoroväliä tai täsmällisyyttä, koska palvelun vuoroväli ja täsmällisyys ovat liityntäbussiliikenteen vuoroväli ja täsmällisyys. (Saanko taas moitteita saman asian toistamisesta yhä uudelleen?)

Metro ei paranna nimenomaan Etelä-Espoon tapauksessa ajoaikaakaan, koska Länsiväylä on nopeampi kuin metron reitti, jolla metro ajaa lisäksi hitaampaa nopeutta kuin bussit Länsiväylällä. Yleisesti liityntäliikenne voi lyhentää ajoaikaa, mutta samalla se lisää kävely- ja odotusaikaa, kun vaihtoja ei järjestetä ja synkronoida. Mutta siitäkin huolimatta liityntäliikenne on kannattavaa, kunhan matka on kyllin pitkä. Mutta käytännössä raideliikenneosuuden pitäisi olla vähintään 15-20 km ja junan nopeuden suurempi kuin metrolla ja busseilla, jotta järjestämättömässä vaihdossa hukattu aika voitetaan takaisin.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> No eipä tietenkään, jos palvelutaso ei huononnu siitä, että matka-aika pitenee ja siihen tulee yksi järjestämätön vaihto.


Yrität näköjään luoda myyttiä metron tuomasta palvelutason huononnuksesta, koska sinulla ei ole lyödä mitään numeroita tms. kovaa faktaa pöytään, mutta toistelet koko ajan näitä huonoja puolia.




> Metro ei paranna liityntäliikenteessä vuoroväliä tai täsmällisyyttä, koska palvelun vuoroväli ja täsmällisyys ovat liityntäbussiliikenteen vuoroväli ja täsmällisyys.


Lyhyempinä linjoina liityntälinjojen täsmällisyys on Helsinkiin meneviä linjoja parempi. Monilla alueille vuorovälitkin ovat parempia, kun myös Espoon sisäisiä linjoja voi käyttää liityntään.

Vaikka palvelutaso laskisikin marginaalisesti osalla liityntään jäävistä alueista, niin vastaavasti metroasemien vaikutusalueilla palvelutaso nousee huomattavasti.

----------


## petteri

Huomattava osa työ- kauppa- ja harrastuspaikoista on raskasraideasemien vieressä ja työpaikkojen lisärakentaminen painottuu asemien läheisyyteen, jos mahdollista.

Minusta ei ole kovin validia käyttää tärkeimpänä palvelutason mittarina matka-aikaa välillä kotiovi - Helsingin rautatieasema, kun vain harvalla on työpaikka makkaratalossa. Tuollainen ajattelu lienee perua ajalta, jolloin nykyistä suurempi osa työpaikoista ja palveluista oli ydinkeskustassa. Nykyään työpaikat ja palvelut ovat  merkittävän paljon sijoittuneet raskasraideliikenteen asemien ympärille, eivät vain ydinkeskustaan.

Vielä hullumpaa on ajatella, että länsisuunnassa matka-aika Kamppiin olisi se tärkein suure. Nykyinen metrolinja jakelee matkustajat paljon laajemmin työpaikkojen ja palveluiden lähelle kuin bussi keskustan laidalle.

----------


## PNu

> Vielä hullumpaa on ajatella, että länsisuunnassa matka-aika Kamppiin olisi se tärkein suure. Nykyinen metrolinja jakelee matkustajat paljon laajemmin työpaikkojen ja palveluiden lähelle kuin bussi keskustan laidalle.


HKL:n tilastojen mukaan yksin Rautatientorin metroaseman matkustajamäärät olivat 2005 lähes kaksinkertaiset Kampin metroasemaan verrattuna. Huomattavasti useammalle Helsingin keskustaan tulevalle on siis Rautatientori ollut optimaalisempi asema kuin Kamppi. Onko jotain syytä olettaa, ettei näin olisi myös Etelä-Espoosta tulevien kohdalla? Jos ei ole niin tällöinhän suurin osa Etelä-Espoosta tulevista on nykyään pakotettuja vaihtamaan metroon tai kävelemään Helsingin keskustassa ylipitkän matkan. Länsimetro korjaisi nämä ongelmat.

----------


## kemkim

> HKL:n tilastojen mukaan yksin Rautatientorin metroaseman matkustajamäärät olivat 2005 lähes kaksinkertaiset Kampin metroasemaan verrattuna. Huomattavasti useammalle Helsingin keskustaan tulevalle on siis Rautatientori ollut optimaalisempi asema kuin Kamppi.


Kampin metroasema sijaitsee keskeisemmin keskustan korttelirakenteessa, Rautatientorin metroasema taas aika huonosti, koska toisella puolella on Kaisaniemen puisto ja toisella puolella Töölönlahti ja toinen puisto. Asian voi tarkistaa kartta.hel.fi -sivuilta, niin tajuaa tämän järjettömyyden. Silti Rautatientorilla riittää käyttäjiä, koska matkustajat "väkisin" ohjataan vaihtamaan kulkuvälinettä siinä kohdassa. 

Sama syrjäisen sijainnin ongelma on Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten metroasemilla, näille keskeisin sijainti kaupunkirakenteessa olisi Kallion kirkon seutu, jos haluttaisiin palvella kohtuullisen lyhyillä kävelymatkoilla laajaa aluetta. Tätä ei ole kai nähty ongelmaksi, koska metron tarkoitus ei ole palvella kantakaupungin niitä alueita, jotka eivät ole Itä-Helsingin työmatkojen kohteita, vaan taata mahdollisimman hyvät vaihtoyhteydet säteittäisille bussilinjoille, joita ei haluta Kallion kaduille laittaa jyräämään.

Olisi luontevampaa tehdä Kampista keskusasema metrolle, lähijunille, ratikoille ja busseille, koska sen ympärillä on enemmän kaupunkirakennetta = lyhyemmät kävelymatkat määräpaikkoihin. Pitkän matkan junat voivat hyvin jäädä nykyiselle rautatieasemalle, koska niillä matkustetaan yleensä harvemmin ja juna-asemalla on historiallista arvoa.

----------


## petteri

Metro on enemmän S-bahn tyyppinen kaupunkijuna, joka hoitaa esikaupunkien liikennettä kuin Lontoon tai Pariisin vanhojen linjojen tyyppinen raitiovaunun korvaaja.

Helsingin metro on linjattu keskustassa niin, että maksimoidaan hyvä työpaikkojen, koulujen ja palveluiden saavutettavuus metroasemilta sekä vaihtoyhteydet. Suuri kaarresäde ja korkeuserot ovat myös rajoittaneet rakentamista.

Metro olisi varmaan linjattu keskemmältäkin Kalliota, jos se olisi ollut maastollisesti helpompaa. Korkea mäki rajoittanee asemien rakentamista kohtuulliseen syvyyteen. Aikoinaan oli myös ajatuksena usean metrolinjan verkosto, jota ei ainakaan vielä ole rakennettu. Uskoisin että rakennustekniset seikat ovat myös osasyynä siihen, ettei Pisaralle eli käytännössä toiselle metrolinjalle ole viime aikoina piirretty asemaa Helsinginkadun ja Fleminginkadun risteykseen.

----------


## sebastin

On selkeää että Etelä-Espoon metron myötä Espoon kaupunkirakenne muuttuu niin käytännössä kuin mielikuvissa. Etenkin Espoolaiset joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät joutuvat totuttelemaan muuttuneeseen reittiin ja liityntäliikenteeseen. Ainahan ihmiset joutuvat vastaanlaisten tapausten yhteydessä. Ehkä siksi iso poru. Järkevintä olisi tietenkin Westendin ja Otaniemen liittäminen Helsinkiin, ehkä Leppävaarakin, niinkuin aikoinaan suunniteltiin. Silloin Helsinki luultavasti olisi saattanut jatkaa Ruoholahden raitiokiskoja myös Etelä-Espoon rannalle asti.

Joka tapauksessa, metrolinja on vedetty tavoittamaan alueet joita lisärakennetaan vielä ja alueita joissa on suuri joukkoliikenteen käyttöpotentiaali. Esimerkiksi Westendin koukkaavassa linjassa ei olisi niin paljon perusteita kuin Otaniemen koukkaavassa.

Myös muiden kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien osalta metro tuo paljonkin erilaista. Esimerkiksi palveluiden ja työpaikkojen hakeutuminen metroasemien läheisyyteen vääjäämättä vaikuttaa lähes kaikkien Etelä-Espoon asukkaiden elämään.

Metro on loistava juttu. En usko rakentamisen jälkeen menevän kovinkaan kauan kun nyt keskustelupalstat täyttävät soraäänet kaikkoavat. En usko kovinkaan monen haluavan esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingin vanhaa bussisysteemiä takaisin, tänä päivänä moninkertaisena ruuhkana itäisessä kantakaupungissa. Pika-ratikka Itä-Helsingissä? Tuskin. Ratikka kun ei ole kovin pikainen vaikka olisi kuinka pika ellei sitä rakenneta tunneliin luola-asemineen. Ja se taas maksaa yhtä paljon kuin metro ja on kapasiteettikyvyltään pienempi. Tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa eristetty rata liikennevaloetuisuuksineen on silkkaa utopiaa. Ratikka/pika-ratikka on aina hidas verratuna metroon. Näin myös Espoossa.

----------


## sebastin

> Kampin metroasema sijaitsee keskeisemmin keskustan korttelirakenteessa, Rautatientorin metroasema taas aika huonosti, koska toisella puolella on Kaisaniemen puisto ja toisella puolella Töölönlahti ja toinen puisto. Asian voi tarkistaa kartta.hel.fi -sivuilta, niin tajuaa tämän järjettömyyden. Silti Rautatientorilla riittää käyttäjiä, koska matkustajat "väkisin" ohjataan vaihtamaan kulkuvälinettä siinä kohdassa.


Itseasiassa Rautatientorin metroasema sijaitsee Sokoksen ja Makkaratalon edustalla Kaivokadun alapuolella. Ja nyt siihen viereen noin alle korttelin päähän foorumin lasikulman kohdalle on suunniteltu Pisaran keskusta-asema. Ja kaikki nämä tietenkin yhdistetään maanalaisilla liiketiloilla. Kamppiin on tulossa toinen iso vaihtoasema eli pohjoisen metrolinjan pääteasema. Kunnes sitä jatketaan, ilmeisesti kruunuvuorentantaan. Tästä alueesta on tulossa melkoinen hubi, kun siinä on 3-4 metrolinjan pääasemat, lähijunaliikenteen pisara-asema, pendelöintilähijunalinjojen (Hyvinkää, Riihimäki, Jokela, Järvenpää, Kirkkonummi ym) ja kaukojunien päärautatieasema, sekä lähi- ja seutubussiliikenne ynnä kaukobussiliikenne. Unohtamatta raitiovaunuliikennettä. Kaikki tämä muutaman korttelin sisällä. 

Huono diili? No surijoita aina löytyy. Mutta missä muuallakaan tällainen hubi voisi olla? Kehä-ykkösellä kenties? Vai jätetäänkö rakentamatta ja lahjoitetaan kehitysapuna afrikkaan? Tai kenties lopulta puretaan lukemattomia arvokiinteistöjä Espoolaisten lisäautokaistojen tieltä. Ei rakenneta keskustatunneliakaan, vaan rakennetaan keskustan halkova moottoritie. Siinä jos missä on eristettyä liikenneväylää liikennevaloetuuksineen.

----------


## kemkim

> Huono diili? No surijoita aina löytyy. Mutta missä muuallakaan tällainen hubi voisi olla?


Kantakaupunki luonnollisesti on paras paikka tuollaiselle. Kiinnitänkin huomiota siihen, että kävelymatkojen tulisi olla kohtuullisia linjalta toiselle. Tarvittaessa tulisi puhkoa oikoreittejä maanalaisilta asemilta toisille, ettei tarvitsisi ensin kulkea pitkiä liukuportaita ylös ja toisia liukuportaita alas, vaan voisi mennä suoraan alatasolta toiselle tasolle. Tukholmassa T-Centralissa on tällainen ratkaisu, ainoa poikkeus on hankalampi sininen linja, sinne mennään lukuisten kapeiden ja pimeiden portaiden kautta, se on todella syvällä. Tarvittaessa voitaisiin Helsingissäkin hyödyntää nopeita tasaisen maan liukukuljettimia, jotka lisäävät vauhtia kävellessä tasamaalla. Ne ovat Tukholmassa näppäriä kulkupelejä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yrität näköjään luoda myyttiä metron tuomasta palvelutason huononnuksesta, koska sinulla ei ole lyödä mitään numeroita tms. kovaa faktaa pöytään, mutta toistelet koko ajan näitä huonoja puolia.


Minulle yksi lisävaihto matkalla on aika kovaa faktaa. Samoin on matka-ajan pidentyminen. Pidän myös kirjallisuudessa mainittuja palvelutason laatutekijöitän faktoina, vaikka niitä ei voikaan esittää numeroina, ja vaikka niillä siksi ei ole mitään merkitystä ennustelaskelmissa eikä niiden vaikutusta siten saada ennusteissa näkyviin.

Ylipäätään ymmärrään, että on olemassa määrällisiä vaikutuksia (=numeroilla mitattavia) ja laadullisia vaikutuksia (=ei ole numeroilla mitattavia). Ja ne eivät ole yhteismitallisia, mikä ei oikeuta väittämään, että vain määrällisillä vaikutuksilla on merkitystä ja arvoa, laadullisilla ei.




> Lyhyempinä linjoina liityntälinjojen täsmällisyys on Helsinkiin meneviä linjoja parempi.


Tätä väitettä en yksinkertaisesti usko, koska linjan ajoaikaan ilman pakollista pysäkkiakataulujen pitämistä vaikuttavat huomattavan paljon muutkin tekijät kuin linjan pituus.

Olkoon esimerkkinä liityntälinja 98, jonka ajoaika päästä päähän on 13 min. Sen aikataulunmukainen ajoaika Vuosaaresta omalle pysäkilleni on 8 min, matkaa on 4,2 km. Koettu ajoajan vaihtelu on 4 min etuajassa tai 3 min myöhässä. Puolet matkasta on 4-kaistaista moottorikatua. Otaniemeen Kampista ajavat 102 tai 103 pysyvät paremmin aikataulussaan, vaikka matkaa on 9 km. Miksi? Jos jätetään kuljettajien vaihteleva ajotyyli, olennainen ero on siinä, että 98 ajaa omalle pysäkilleni 9 pysäkkiväliä, 102/103 kirjaston pysäkille 8 pysäkkiväliä. 98:lla vaihtelee suuresti pysähdysten määrä, mutta 102/103 pysähtyy lähes aina 6:llä pysäkillä.

Siis täsmällisyydelle ratkaisevampaa on pysähtymistiheyden vaihtelu, ei linjan pituus. Aiheesta muuten tarkastettiin Otaniemessä joulun alla myös YTV:n teettämä diplomityö.




> Monilla alueille vuorovälitkin ovat parempia, kun myös Espoon sisäisiä linjoja voi käyttää liityntään.


Voihan sisäisiä linjoja käyttää nytkin liityntään Länsiväylän tai aluekeskuksien kuten Tapiolan bussipysäkeille, jos liityntä niin autuasta on. Tosiasiassa tämä liityntä toimii paremmin nyt kuin toimisi metroliityntä, koska vaihto "runkolinjaan" käy ilman kävelyä ja tasonvaihtoja samalta laiturilta jolta liityntäbussista jää pois.




> Vaikka palvelutaso laskisikin marginaalisesti osalla liityntään jäävistä alueista, niin vastaavasti metroasemien vaikutusalueilla palvelutaso nousee huomattavasti.


Kyllä minun numeroitteni mukaan palvelutaso kokonaisuutena huononee, jos se huononee 85 %:lla käyttäjistä ja paranee 15 %:lla käyttäjistä. Se parannus niille 15 %:lle tuskin on millään mittarilla yli 5,7-kertainen enemmistön huononemiseen nähden, jotta kokonaisuus paranisi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa eristetty rata liikennevaloetuisuuksineen on silkkaa utopiaa. Ratikka/pika-ratikka on aina hidas verratuna metroon. Näin myös Espoossa.


Tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa eristetty rata liikennevaloetuisuuksineen on kyllä täyttä totta ja jokapäiväistä riemua kymmenissä eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa. Siksi jopa Lontooseen suunnitellaan keskustaa halkovaa pintaratikkaa. Helsingissäkin on nopeampaa matkustaa pinnalla Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välillä.

Vaikka metro laiturilta laiturille on nopeampi kuin ratikka tai bussi pysäkiltä pysäkille, aika tuhraantuu matkaan katutason ja asemalaiturin välillä. Niille, jotka matkaavat kaupungin halki asialla ei tietenkään ole merkitystä. Mutta juuri edellisissä viesteissä on todisteltu, miten paljon ihmiset käyttävät Rautateaseman ja Kampin metroasemia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on kokonaan eri asia kuin metron vaikutus asuntojen arvoihin. Sama koskee kapakoiden vaikutusta sekä asunnon kokoa. Tätä juuri selvitin viestissäni jossa kuvailin Laakson tekemää työtä. Suhdanteet, kapakat ja asunnon koko kyllä vaikuttavat asuntojen hintaan, oli metro tai ei. Mutta niiden asioiden vaikutus ei ole metron ansio tai haitta.


Niin, mutta suhdanteet ja alueen maine vaikutavat asuntojen hintoihin paljon enemmän kuin millaiset ovat joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Tiedän sen, koska koko syksyn kävin katsomasa asuntoja. Sopivin, jonka ostimme, löytyi 10 min kävelymatkan päässä raideliikenneasemasta, ja alue on halvimpia koko Espoossa. 




> Jos Kampin ja Rautatieaseman välinen etäisyys olisi kynnyskysymys, miksi siihen ei ole puututtu? Miksi rakennettiin 25 miljoonalla eurolla hajautettu matkakeskus Kamppiin? Miksi ei Asema-aukion parkkiluolan sijaan tehty keskistettyä matkakeskusta? Miksi bussiliikenteestä ei ole YTV-aikana tehty heilureita muun maailman tapaan?


Tutkipa Helsingin seudun bussiliikenteen historiaa, niin ymmärrät. YTV alkoi pitkän riitelyn jälkeen hoitaa seutubussiliikennettä vasta reilut 20 vuotta sitten. Silloin suurin osa nykyistä metroa oli jo rakennettu. 




> Nämä "ongelmat" joita länsimetron väitetään ratkaisevan ovat osittain tarkoituksella ja itse aiheutettuja ja ne voidaan ratkaista nopeammin ja halvemmalla kuin miljardin metrohankkeella, jota on nyhrätty jo 40 vuotta.


Lisäksi Helsingin maantiede, että keskusta on kolmelta suunnalta veden saartama, asettaa rajoituksia. Halsingin kalliomaaperä taas on sopivampi metron rakentamiseen kuin savimaalle rakennetuissa jokivarsikaupungeissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Minulle yksi lisävaihto matkalla on aika kovaa faktaa. Samoin on matka-ajan pidentyminen.


Joillekin matkustajille tulee yksi lisävaihto ja joillekin matka-aika pitenee. Joiltakin matkustajilta vähenee yksi vaihto ja joillakin matka-aika lyhenee. Siksi palvelutason huonontumista ei voi perustella ilman numeroita, joissa on otettu huomioon kaikki palvelutasotekijät.




> Tätä väitettä en yksinkertaisesti usko, koska linjan ajoaikaan ilman pakollista pysäkkiakataulujen pitämistä vaikuttavat huomattavan paljon muutkin tekijät kuin linjan pituus.


Tokihan täsmällisyyteen vaikuttaa muitakin tekijöitä kuin linjan pituus. Kun liityntälinjat kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti muodostetaan katkaisemalla nykyiset linjat metroasemille, paranee täsmällisyys, koska jäljellejäävän reittiosuuden vaikutukset täsmällisyyteen pysyvät ennallaan, mutta osa epätäsmällisyyttä lisäävästä osuudesta jää pois.




> Voihan sisäisiä linjoja käyttää nytkin liityntään Länsiväylän tai aluekeskuksien kuten Tapiolan bussipysäkeille, jos liityntä niin autuasta on.


Aluekeskuksiin kuten Tapiolaan ei ole nyt säännöllisesti, tiheästi ja täsmällisesti kulkevia runkolinjoja, joten liityntä niiden kautta vaatii tarkkaa aikataulujen tutkimista. Sittenkin on riski, että jos vaihtoyhteys ei toimikaan, jää "nalkkiin" aluekeskukseen. Helsingistä tullessa se voi tarkoittaa pitkääkin odotusta, kun se suora Helsingistä tuleva linjakaan ei kierrä aluekeskuksen kautta. Vaikka vaihtoon ei kuulukaan niin paljoa kävelyä kuin metrovaihtoehtoon, on tämä liityntä muuten metroliityntää huonompaa.

Piispansillan pysäkillä sisäiset linjat kulkevat läheltä Länsiväylän linjoja ja Länsiväylän liikenne on tiheää, joten siinä voi harrastaa bussiliityntää. Ja harrastetaankin.




> Kyllä minun numeroitteni mukaan palvelutaso kokonaisuutena huononee, jos se huononee 85 %:lla käyttäjistä ja paranee 15 %:lla käyttäjistä.


Et kai oleta, että palvelutaso automaattisesti huononee kaikilla liityntäalueella asuvilla?

----------


## petteri

> Et kai oleta, että palvelutaso automaattisesti huononee kaikilla liityntäalueella asuvilla?



Liityntäliikenne ja metro heikentää jonkin verran lukumääräisesti harvojen, mutta matkustajamäärältään suurten vahvojen yhteyksien palvelutasoa pelkkään bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna. Lännessä esimerkki vahvasta yhteydestä on vaikka Olari-Kamppi. 

Metroon perustuva liityntäliikenne parantaa merkittävästi erilaisia heikkoja yhteyksiä, kuten vaikka Olari - Saunalahti tai Olari - Vattuniemi. Heikkoja yhteyksiä on lukumääräisesti paljon ja niiden matkustajavirrat ovat hyvin ohuita. Heikot yhteydet eivät kuitenkaan ole merkityksettömiä, vaikka siltä voisikin vaikuttaa. 

Heikkojen yhteyksien paraneminen on erityisen voimakasta hiljaisen liikenteen aikaan. Kun metro myös kerää kaikki matkustajat kulkemaan tiettyjen pisteiden läpi, verkoston palvelutaso muuttuu. Vahvat yhteydet vähän heikkenevät, mutta heikot vahvistuvat. 

Joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ei pidä mitata vain ja ainoastaan keskustaan ja keskustasta lähtevien vahvojen yhteyksien perusteella. Vahvoilla yhteyksillä on paljon matkustajia, mutta heikkoilla yhteyksillä on suhteessa matkustajamäärään enemmän merkitystä joukkoliikenteen kokonaispalvelulle. 

Joukkoliikenteen rakentamisen tavoite ei ole, että pääsee kodista töihin ja takaisin kotiin arkisin 7-9 ja 15-18 välisenä aikana, jos työpaikka sattuu olemaan suoran bussireitin varrella. Muihinkin liikkumistarpeisiin pitää pystyä vastaamaan.

Hyvää raideliikenteeseen perustuvaa joukkoliikenneverkostoa voidaan luoda pienemmälläkin määrällä liityntää kuin on nyt metrossa käytössä ja se olisi erittäin toivottavaa. En pidä nykyistä metroa ideaalisena järjestelmänä. 

Metro ja liityntä luo kuitenkin paljon paremmat edellytykset joukkoliikenteelle kuin pelkkä bussipohjainen ratkaisu, kun liityntä tihentää käytännössä voimakkaasti käyttökelpoisen joukkoliikenteen verkkoa erityisesti ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella.

----------


## sebastin

> Helsingissäkin on nopeampaa matkustaa pinnalla Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välillä.


Eikä varmasti ole! Raitiovaunulla menee Mannerheimintieltä keskustasta Sörnäisiin kellonajasta riippuen 15-20min. Jos liikennettä on vähän tai ei juuri lainkaan matka voi mennä 10 minuuttissa. Metrohan ajaa tuon matkan aina 4-5 minuutissa.


Mielestäni Länsimetrokeskustelussa tulisi siirtyä tarkastelemaan tulevien asemien liityntäliikennettä. Mielestäni on tärkeää saada tiheävuorovälinen liityntäliikenne palvelemaan Espoon kerrostalolähiöitä. Muuten on kyllä näkynyt melkoista hiusten halkomista tällä foorumilla. Onko sillä niin väliä onko kestääkö bussi+metro yhdistelmä 0.6 tai -0.2 minuuttia enemmän tai vähemmän? Miksi Espoossa on lähdetty tällaiseen farssiin, kun muualla pääkaupunkiseudulla liityntäliikenne on ollut arkipäivää jo pitkään. Valitettavasti Espoolaisille ei pystytä tarjoamaan sen tiheämpää liityntäliikennettä kuin muillakaan alueilla. Tosin on liityntäliikennealueita mitkä voittavat toisia alueita sekunnin tai kaksi ja enemmänkin. No selkeäähän se on, ettei Espoolaiset halua olla liityntäliikennematka-aikavertailussa viimeisenä. Ja se tuskin on tarkoituksena kun liityntäliikenne aikanaan aikataulutetaan metroasemille. YTV/HKL tottakai myös järjestää asukastilaisuuksia liittyen liityntäliikenteen hoitamiseen. Ei tässä jää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät millään tavoin paitsioon.

----------


## jukkis

> Eikä varmasti ole! Raitiovaunulla menee Mannerheimintieltä keskustasta Sörnäisiin kellonajasta riippuen 15-20min. Jos liikennettä on vähän tai ei juuri lainkaan matka voi mennä 10 minuuttissa. Metrohan ajaa tuon matkan aina 4-5 minuutissa.


Mietipä tuo matka samoista *pisteestä pisteeseen*, sanotaan rautatieaseman makkaratalon puoleisilta ovilta kurvin K-kaupan ovelle. Kummastakin pisteestä on lähimmälle ratikkapysäkille ja metron sisäänkäynnille (=M-merkki) suunnilleen saman verran käveltävää. Turha tässä on katsoa metrolle pelkkää ajoaikaa, kun en ole kovinkaan monen kuullut asuvan Rautatientorin eteläisellä metrolaiturilla ja käyvän töissä Sörnäisten itäisellä laiturilla.




> Miksi Espoossa on lähdetty tällaiseen farssiin, kun muualla pääkaupunkiseudulla liityntäliikenne on ollut arkipäivää jo pitkään.


Vastahan Vantaalla pääradan varrella nousi iso poru, kun YTV ilmoitti suorien seutulinjojen lakkautuksista ja keskustaan suuntautuvan liikenteen ohjaamisesta bussiliitynnällä pääradan juniin vuonna 2009. Niin että ei se ole arkipäivää vieläkään aika isolla osalla pk-seutua Espoon ulkopuolelta.




> Ei tässä jää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät millään tavoin paitsioon.


Ei jäädä niin, kun ollaan jo...  :Sad:

----------


## Miska

> Vastahan Vantaalla pääradan varrella nousi iso poru, kun YTV ilmoitti suorien seutulinjojen lakkautuksista ja keskustaan suuntautuvan liikenteen ohjaamisesta bussiliitynnällä pääradan juniin vuonna 2009. Niin että ei se ole arkipäivää vieläkään aika isolla osalla pk-seutua Espoon ulkopuolelta.


Vantaan radanvarsilähiöissä on käytetty junaa runsaasti niin kauan kuin lähiöt ovat olleet olemassa, mutta junaliikenteen tihentämisen myötä junan suosio on vain kasvanut entisestään. Tuo poru nousi lähinnä siitä, että YTV:n linjastoehdotuksessa esitettiin lakkautettaviksi suuri osa suorista yhteyksistä pääradan varren lähiöistä tärkeille työpaikka-alueille kuten Viikkiin, Vallilaan, Sörnäisiin ja Hakaniemeen. Vastaavasti Vantaankoskenradan alueelta olisi karsittu yhteyksiä Mannerheimintien varteen. Nämä suorat yhteydet olisi sitten korvattu yhden tai kahden vaihdon hitaammilla yhteyksillä. Pahimmillaan matka-aika olisi pidentynyt kaksinkertaiseksi.

----------


## teme

> Mietipä tuo matka samoista *pisteestä pisteeseen*, sanotaan rautatieaseman makkaratalon puoleisilta ovilta kurvin K-kaupan ovelle. Kummastakin pisteestä on lähimmälle ratikkapysäkille ja metron sisäänkäynnille (=M-merkki) suunnilleen saman verran käveltävää.


Reittioppaan mukaan, Hämeentie 31 (se K-Kauppa) - Kaivokatu 6 (Makkaratalo)
Bussi: 9 - 10 min, 100-200m kävelyä
Ratikka: 13 min, 100m
Metro: 14 min, 1 km (400m Sörnäisissä, 600m Rautatientorilla)

Niin siis nyt kello 16 pe, eli ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko sillä niin väliä onko kestääkö bussi+metro yhdistelmä 0.6 tai -0.2 minuuttia enemmän tai vähemmän?


Jos ei ole mitään merkitystä, miksi sitten pitäisi muutoksista maksaa miljardi euroa?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joillekin matkustajille tulee yksi lisävaihto ja joillekin matka-aika pitenee. Joiltakin matkustajilta vähenee yksi vaihto ja joillakin matka-aika lyhenee. Siksi palvelutason huonontumista ei voi perustella ilman numeroita, joissa on otettu huomioon kaikki palvelutasotekijät.


Ymmärränkö nyt niin, ettei laadullisilla palvelutasotekijöillä ole mielestäsi mitään merkitystä? Esim. se on yhdentekevää, haistatteleeko bussikuski juokseville asiakkaille tai tönäisee peräti ulos seuraavalle pysäkille juosseen asiakkaan?

Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso voitaneen määritellä kaikkien niiden tekijöiden yhteisvaikutuksena, minkä perusteella ihmiset tekevät matkustuspäätöksensä. Silloin palvelutasoa voidaan mitata matkojen määrällä ja osuudella kaikista matkoista, joiden vaihtoehtona on se joukkoliikennepalvelu, jonka palvelutasosta on kysymys.

Jos siis länsimetron ja sen liityntäliikennejärjestelmän palvelutaso olisi parantunut edes niillä tekijöillä (matka-aika ajoneuvossa, odotusaika, kävelyaika, matkan hinta rahana), joita ennustemenetelmä käyttää, joukkoliikenteen matkamäärän olisi pitänyt nousta suhteessa suoriin bussilinjoihin. Kun se ei noussut, se osoittaa, ettei edes näillä tekijöillä arvioituna palvelutaso miljardin investoinnilla nouse.

Tähän pettyneenä RaideYVA:n esittelijät vakuuttelivat vastoin totuutta, että kyllä joukkoliikenteen osuus todellisuudessa kuitenkin nousee, vaikka sitä ei osata ennustaa, kun se on noussut idässäkin. He siis vetosivat siihen, että olisi olemassa laadullisia palvelutasotekijöitä, joita ymmärrän sinun kieltävän olevan olemassa. Totuudenvastaisuus oli, ettei metro nostanut joukkoliikenteen osuutta idässä. Tämänhän hiljan referoi Mikko Laaksonen lähteenään Herrasen HKL 100 vuotta -historiikki. Se taas osoittaa, ettei ollut sellaisia laadullisia palvelutasotekijöitä, jotka olisivat parantaneet palvelutasoa.




> Tokihan täsmällisyyteen vaikuttaa muitakin tekijöitä kuin linjan pituus. Kun liityntälinjat kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti muodostetaan katkaisemalla nykyiset linjat metroasemille, paranee täsmällisyys, koska jäljellejäävän reittiosuuden vaikutukset täsmällisyyteen pysyvät ennallaan, mutta osa epätäsmällisyyttä lisäävästä osuudesta jää pois.


Länsimetro korvaisi suorilta bussilinjoilta sen osuuden, jossa ajoaika on kaikkein täsmällisin, eli Länsiväylän, Porkkalankadun ja Kampin tunnelin. Linjat lyhenevät tai oikeammin taitavat pidentyä, jos ja kun linjasto suunnitellaan kuten idässä, eli esim. kahden aseman välillä ajetaan useassa lähiössä kun suora linja ajaa nyt vain yhdessä lähiössä.




> Aluekeskuksiin kuten Tapiolaan ei ole nyt säännöllisesti, tiheästi ja täsmällisesti kulkevia runkolinjoja...


Mutta eri numeroilla kulevat linjat ajavat esim. Kamppi-Tapiola -väliä muodostaen varsin tiheän tarjonnan tuolle välille.




> ...joten liityntä niiden kautta vaatii tarkkaa aikataulujen tutkimista. Sittenkin on riski, että jos vaihtoyhteys ei toimikaan, jää "nalkkiin" aluekeskukseen.


Juuri sama on tilanne metossa ja liityntäliikenteessä. Keskustaan mennessä voit hypätä ensimmäiseen pysäkiltäsi vaihtopysäkille menevään bussiin ja vaihtopysäkillä nouset ensimmäiseen Kamppiin menevään bussiin kuten tekisit metron kanssa. Toisessa suunnassa valitset ensimmäisen vaihtopysäkille menevän bussin linjasta riippumatta kuten ensimmäisen tulevan metrojunan, ja odotat sitten liityntääsi. Jos haluta välttää odotuksen metron kanssa, joudut tutkimaan tarkkaan aikatauluja, mihin metroon kannattaa mennä, jotta ei jää "nalkkiin" aluekeskukseen.

Ei liityntäliikenteen periaatteelle tee mitään eroa se, ajaako aluekeskus-Kamppi -väliä bussi, metro, juna, ratikka tai lautta, jos matka-aika ja vuorotiheys ovat samat.




> Helsingistä tullessa se voi tarkoittaa pitkääkin odotusta, kun se suora Helsingistä tuleva linjakaan ei kierrä aluekeskuksen kautta.


Kun minä olen sanonut saman tapahtuvan metron liityntäliikenteen kanssa, sitä pidetään sopimattomana.  :Smile: 




> Vaikka vaihtoon ei kuulukaan niin paljoa kävelyä kuin metrovaihtoehtoon, on tämä liityntä muuten metroliityntää huonompaa.


Siis millä tavalla?




> Piispansillan pysäkillä sisäiset linjat kulkevat läheltä Länsiväylän linjoja ja Länsiväylän liikenne on tiheää, joten siinä voi harrastaa bussiliityntää. Ja harrastetaankin.


Kyllä metroliityntääkin harrastettaisiin vapaaehtoisesti, jos siitä olisi hyötyä. En epäile, että ne, joiden matkan määränpää on lähellä jotain metroasemaa Kampin itäpuolella vaihda mielellään metroon, vaikka Kamppiin asti matka-aika pitenisikin. Mutta ennusteen mukaan tällaisia matkoja on niin vähän, että niiden matka-aikasumman väheneminen ei ole suurempi kuin niiden matkustajien matka-aikasumman lisääntyminen, jotka eivät pidempää metromatkaa tarvitse.




> Et kai oleta, että palvelutaso automaattisesti huononee kaikilla liityntäalueella asuvilla?


Viitaten edelliseen, kyse on kokonaisuuden kannalta tietenkin matka-aikasummista sekä niiden matkustajien määrästä, jotka kärsivät laadullisten palvelutasotekijöiden heikkenemisestä. Niiden liityntäliikennealueen matkustajien palvelutaso nousee, jotka matkustavat Kamppia idemmille metroasemille ja eivät tarvitse siellä toista vaihtoa. Heidän vaihtomääränsä pysyy ennallaan, mutta kokonaismatka-aika voi lyhentyä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ymmärränkö nyt niin, ettei laadullisilla palvelutasotekijöillä ole mielestäsi mitään merkitystä?


En, mutta mielestäni ensisijaisesti on tarkasteltava palvelutasotekijöitä, joita voidaan arvottaa. Sitten jos niiden perusteella kaksi eri hanketta (tai nollavaihtoehto) ovat hyvin lähellä toisiaan, voidaan tarkastella myös laadullisia palvelutasotekijöitä. Esim. tuo Jotu-hankkeessa julkaistu raportti kehottaa tekemään laadullisten palvelutasotekijöiden arvioinnin erillisinä herkkyystarkasteluina.




> Kun se ei noussut, se osoittaa, ettei edes näillä tekijöillä arvioituna palvelutaso miljardin investoinnilla nouse.


Kuten itsekin olet kertonut, matkamäärä ei muutu arvioinnin virherajojen puitteissa. Matkamäärä ei siis laskekaan eli länsimetro ei huononna palvelutasoa, vaikka muuta yrität väittää.




> Länsimetro korvaisi suorilta bussilinjoilta sen osuuden, jossa ajoaika on kaikkein täsmällisin, eli Länsiväylän, Porkkalankadun ja Kampin tunnelin.


Silti se osuus lisää epätäsmällisyyttä. Joinakin päivinä Kampin terminaalista pääsee Länsiväylälle 3 minuutissa, joinakin muina päivinä samaan aikaan kestää 10 minuuttia.




> Mutta eri numeroilla kulevat linjat ajavat esim. Kamppi-Tapiola -väliä muodostaen varsin tiheän tarjonnan tuolle välille.


Lähtöjä on ehkä paljon, mutta niitä ei ole tasavälistetty. Lisäksi osa busseista kiertelee esim. Laajalahden tai Lauttasaaren kautta.




> Juuri sama on tilanne metossa ja liityntäliikenteessä. Keskustaan mennessä voit hypätä ensimmäiseen pysäkiltäsi vaihtopysäkille menevään bussiin ja vaihtopysäkillä nouset ensimmäiseen Kamppiin menevään bussiin kuten tekisit metron kanssa. Toisessa suunnassa valitset ensimmäisen vaihtopysäkille menevän bussin linjasta riippumatta kuten ensimmäisen tulevan metrojunan, ja odotat sitten liityntääsi. Jos haluta välttää odotuksen metron kanssa, joudut tutkimaan tarkkaan aikatauluja, mihin metroon kannattaa mennä, jotta ei jää "nalkkiin" aluekeskukseen.


Tilanteet nykyisin ja metron kanssa ovat ratkaisevasti erilaiset. Jos nyt hyppää kotipysäkiltä ensimmäiseen bussiin, joka sitten vie vaikka Tapiolaan, voi siellä olla edessä 20 minuutin odotus ennen kuin Helsinkiin menee bussia. Metron tapauksessa voisi olla varma, että yhteys Helsinkiin tulee pian. Jos Helsingistä tullessa taas menee ensiksi vaikka Tapiolaan menevään bussiin tuntematta aikatauluja, voi Tapiolassa tulla vastaan vaikka puolen tunnin odotus.

Metron kanssa joutuu tutkimaan vain oman kotilinjansa/kotilinjojensa aikataulua, aivan kuten suorienkin bussiyhteyksien kanssa. Suorien bussiyhteyksien kanssa vaan on "nalkissa" Helsingissä oman aluekeskuksen sijaan. Bussiliitynnässä joutuu käymään läpi useiden eri linjojen aikataulujen kombinaatiota, mikä alkaa olla jo non-triviaali tehtävä (varsinkin, jos pitää vielä arvioida linjojen ajoaikoja päätepysäkiltä aluekeskukseen).




> Siis millä tavalla?


Juurihan sen selitin alkuperäisessä viestissäni. Oleellisia pointteja olivat, että busseille vuorotiheys aluekeskus - Kamppi ei ole yhtä hyvä kuin metrolla ja perille asti vievät linjat hajaantuvat Länsiväylän ja eri aluekeskusten kesken.




> Viitaten edelliseen, kyse on kokonaisuuden kannalta tietenkin matka-aikasummista sekä niiden matkustajien määrästä, jotka kärsivät laadullisten palvelutasotekijöiden heikkenemisestä.


Ja kuten juuri vähän aika sitten kerroin tässä viestiketjussa, niin Raide-YVA:n mukaan länsimetro pienentää kokonaismatka-aikasummaa.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Saattaisikohan yksi metron arvostuksen keskeinen syy olla Itäkeskus? Verrattuna Itäkeskusta edeltäneeseen aikaan, nyt useimmat palvelut löytyvät sieltä eikä tarvitse mennä keskustaan ensinkään. Onkohan Itäkeskus vähentänyt liikennettä keskustaan noin ylipäätään tai peräti kokonaisuudessaan kun huomioidaan väestömäärän kasvu? Vai onko liikenne päin vastoin lisääntynyt kun lähikaupat ovat harventuneet (en tunne Itä-Helsingin historiaa tuossa suhteessa)? Jos Itäkeskus on hillinnyt autoliikennettä, niin sitten voisi kuvitella länsimetrollakin olevan vastaava vaikutus Etelä-Espoossa; tarve tulla keskustaan harvenisi ja liityntäliikenteen myötä yhteydet (joukkoliikenteellä) ostareille paranisivat. Liekö tällaisia asioita otettu huomioon YVA:ssa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai onko liikenne päin vastoin lisääntynyt kun lähikaupat ovat harventuneet (en tunne Itä-Helsingin historiaa tuossa suhteessa)?


Lähikaupat ovat harventuneet kaikkialla metrosta riippumatta. Etelä-Espoossa Iso Omena on jo noussut Itäkeskuksen kaltaiseksi keskittymäksi. Sen muodostuminen keskeiseksi liityntäterminaaliksi voi toki vahvistaa sen asemaa vielä entisestään.

----------


## 339-DF

Mun mielestä tässä länsimetron palvelutasokeskustelussa ollaan nyt menossa niin sanotusti perse edellä puuhun. Ennen kuin keskustellaan jonkun tietyn hankkeen palvelutasovaikutuksista pitäisi kai yleisellä tasolla keskustella siitä, mitkä tekijät vaikuttavat joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon ylipäätään. Nyt kuukanko ja Antero eivät ole päässeet siitäkään yhteisymmärrykseen, niin eipä ihme, ettei sitten löydy yhteisymmärrystä siitäkään, miten länsimetro vaikuttaa palvelutasoon.

Eikös olisi syytä keskustella ihan eri topikissa ensin noista palvelutasoon vaikuttavista tekijöistä yleensä, ja pyrkiä jotenkin arvottamaan niita?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Toinen kommentti aiheena, mistä puhumme kun puhumme Länsimetrosta ja sen vaihtoehdoista.

Pitää myös huomioida se, mihin Länsimetroa verrataan. Jos jätetään pois Raide-YVA:aan sisällytetyt variksenpelättivaihtoehdot, voidaan todeta ainakin seuraavat mahdolliset vaihtoehdot Etelä-Espoon liikenteeksi.

1. Nykyisen kaltainen, asukasluvun kasvua vastaavasti kehitetty bussiliikenne (RaideYVA:n bussivaihtoehdot)
2. Bussiliikenne eri periaatteilla - esimerkiksi voimakkaampia runkolinjoja, enemmän heilurilinjoja Helsingin keskustan läpi
3. Helsingin 1000 mm - verkkoon integroitu pikaraitiotie, joka kattaa pääosan tiiviistä asunto- ja työpaikka-alueista, kaikki aluekeskukset (TramWest, www.tramwest.fi) Keskustelu aiheesta
4. Helsingin metroon integroitu 1524 mm kombiraitiotie (RaideYVA:n kombivaihtoehto suunnitteluvirheet korjattuna ja laajennettuna esim Kivenlahteen ja Olariin)
5. "Kevyt" metroratkaisu esimerkiksi nykyistä metroa kevyemmin geometrisin vaatimuksin
6. Nyt esitetty Länsimetro (Matinkylään asti)
7. "Parannettu" Länsimetro, esim. Kivenlahteen asti, parempi liityntäliikenne

Kannattaa huomioida, että keskustelussa esim. allekirjoittaneella ja Anterolla tosiasiassa on mielessä vertailukohtana TramWest.

Länsimetron kannattajilla taas vertailukohtana on yleensä "parannettu" Länsimetro, eikä nyt suunniteltu. Ketjussahan on väitetty mm. todellisuuden olevan RaideYVA:ssa esitettyä parempi. Mitä ilmeisimpänä lähtökohtana useimmilla Länsimetron kannattajilla on, että metro jatkuu Kivenlahteen tai myös Olariin.

Vai väittävätkö länsimetron kannattajat vakavalla naamalla, että Kivenlahden, Soukan ja Olarin joukkoliikenne ei oleellisesti heikkene, jos toteutetaan Länsimetro vain Matinkylään asti?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ennen kuin keskustellaan jonkun tietyn hankkeen palvelutasovaikutuksista pitäisi kai yleisellä tasolla keskustella siitä, mitkä tekijät vaikuttavat joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon ylipäätään.


Aiheestahan on olemassa tieteellistä kirjallisuutta roppakaupalla ja liikennesuunnittelijoille on valmiita työkaluja palvelutason selvittämiseksi. Nyt kun Raide-YVA:n tapauksessa näillä työkaluilla on saatu lopputulokseksi, että länsimetro lisää joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä, niin se ei kelpaakaan Anterolle ja pitää alkaa vängätä vastaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kannattaa huomioida, että keskustelussa esim. allekirjoittaneella ja Anterolla tosiasiassa on mielessä vertailukohtana TramWest.


Tässä ollaan nyt edellisissä viesteissä väännetty kättä siitä, että Antero väittää länsimetron heikentävän palvelutasoa verrattuna nykytilanteeseen. Vertailu johonkin muuhun vaihtoehtoon on sitten käytävä erikseen (ja sitä ennen arvioitava muiden vaihtoehtojen realistisuus. Mainitsemistasi vaihtoehdoista osa on vain harrastajien unelmia).




> Mitä ilmeisimpänä lähtökohtana useimmilla Länsimetron kannattajilla on, että metro jatkuu Kivenlahteen tai myös Olariin.


Metron jatko Kivenlahteen on luonnollinen jatkosuunta, joten voitaneen todeta, että Länsimetro ainakin mahdollistaa metron jatkamisen sinne. Ihan yhtä lailla muut vaihtoehdot mahdollistavat erilaisia jatkomahdollisuuksia.

----------


## kemkim

> Lähikaupat ovat harventuneet kaikkialla metrosta riippumatta. Etelä-Espoossa Iso Omena on jo noussut Itäkeskuksen kaltaiseksi keskittymäksi. Sen muodostuminen keskeiseksi liityntäterminaaliksi voi toki vahvistaa sen asemaa vielä entisestään.


Lähikaupat sen sijaan säilyvät paljon todennäköisemmin raskaan raideliikenteen asemilla kuin ilman näitä. Raskas raideliikenne luo tarvittavan ihmisvirran, jotta kauppa voi pitää hinnat kilpailukykyisellä tasolla ja pysyä hengissä. Muutoin lähikaupan kohtalo on sinnitellä kaljankittaajien ja tupakansavuttelijoiden ostosten varassa, kun muut käyvät paremmissa ja halvemmissa kaupoissa autolla. Humalassa autolla ei voi ajaa, niin ostokset suuntautuvat pakostikin lähelle. Tämän takia syrjäytyneiden kaupunginosissa lähikaupat voinevat paremmin kuin muualla.

----------


## kemkim

> Mietipä tuo matka samoista *pisteestä pisteeseen*, sanotaan rautatieaseman makkaratalon puoleisilta ovilta kurvin K-kaupan ovelle. Kummastakin pisteestä on lähimmälle ratikkapysäkille ja metron sisäänkäynnille (=M-merkki) suunnilleen saman verran käveltävää.


Kuljen toisinaan Sörnäisten ja Bulevardin väliä. Matkalla olisi mahdollista käyttää suoraa ratikkalinjaa 6. Se kuitenkin matelee mielestäni, tämä on siis tunne. Sen sijaan otan usein metron Sörnäisistä Kamppiin ja jatkan matkaa linjalla 14. Tämä tuntuu nopeammalta, vaikka vaihtoon kuluu aikaa ja kokonaismatka-aika on varmaan sama. Ratikka on usein tupaten täynnä ja sieltä on vaikea löytää istumapaikkaa. On turhauttavaa hikoilla seisten täydessä ratikassa, joka juuttuu liikennevaloihin joka hetki ja ihmisiä sulloutuu ympärille. 

Metro tuntuu kulkevan sujuvasti, samoin 14-bussi. Matka-aika ei heittele suuremmin, koska kumpikin kulkee tiheään. Istumapaikkaa ei edes tarvitse metrossa eikä tuossa bussissa ja koska tulee käveltyä liikennevälinettä vaihdettaessa, niin matka tuntuu etenevän enemmän kuin ratikassa paikallaan seistessä.

Metron olennaisin valtti on sujuva ja nopea jakeluyhteys kantakaupungissa. Koska tämä yhteys on jo olemassa, on luontevaa tarjota tämä mainio jakelu myös Etelä-Espoon asukkaille. Muutoin tuntuu hölmöltä jättää metron päätepysäkki Ruoholahteen, vähän kuin heilurin toinen pää puuttuisi. Mikäli valmis nopea jakeluyhteys olisi esimerkiksi pikaratikka, olisi tietysti luontevampaa rakentaa myös Etelä-Espooseen vastaava järjestelmä, jotta länsi-itä-liikenne sujuisi hyvin. Pitää ymmärtää, että tässä ei voida lähteä puhtaalta pöydältä, koska metro on jo olemassa ja siihen tehdyt investoinnit pitäisi hyödyntää mahdollisimman hyvin.

Metro edustaa seudun asukkaille lähijunaa korkeampaa palvelutasoa, metrolla on tiheämpi vuoroväli ja parempi jakeluverkko kantakaupungissa. Oli se turhaa tai ei, metrolla on myös ison kaupungin vaikutelma. Helsingissä maakunnista käyvät kaverini tykkäävät varsinkin metrosta sen urbaanin fiiliksen ja maanalaisuuden vuoksi ja haluaisivat ensisijaisesti asua metron palvelualueella, vaikka liityntäliikenteen piirissä, mieluummin kuin lähijunien tai suorien bussien palvelualueella. Kun vaihto on tehty hyvin kuten Herttoniemessä, sitä tuskin edes huomaa. Lähijunista olen kuullut kommentteja, että ne vaikuttavat hitailta (metroa hitaampi kiihdytys) ja eivät vie asioiden keskipisteeseen, vaan on keskustassa käveltävä pitkät pätkät ja vaihdeltava kulkuvälineitä.

Allekirjoitan nuo ylläolevat. Olen kasvanut lähijunaradan varren lähiön kerrostalossa, josta on 300 metrin kävelymatka junalle. Keskustassa kuitenkin pääradan junat jäävät kauas, minkä takia usein menin mieluummin Lahdenväylän hitaammilla paikallisbussilla, jolla pääsi lähelle kohdetta tai ainakin pystyi vaihtamaan samalta pysäkiltä mm. Hakaniemessä päästäkseen kohteeseen. Jos K- ja I-junilla olisi päässyt ihan aseman eteen, kuten R- ja H-junilla, olisi asetelma ollut heti houkuttelevampi, kun pääsee kävelemään aseman sisällä ja tunneleissa lämpimässä ratikkapysäkeille ja busseille.

----------


## kemkim

> Vastahan Vantaalla pääradan varrella nousi iso poru, kun YTV ilmoitti suorien seutulinjojen lakkautuksista ja keskustaan suuntautuvan liikenteen ohjaamisesta bussiliitynnällä pääradan juniin vuonna 2009. Niin että ei se ole arkipäivää vieläkään aika isolla osalla pk-seutua Espoon ulkopuolelta.


Etenkin kavereilla käydessä ilta-aikaan on kätevää, jos voi kulkea suoralla bussiyhteydellä. Bussiyhteyden kulkutiheydellä ei ole niin väliä, koska matkat voi ajoittaa sen mukaisesti lähtien sopivaan aikaan. Suoria yhteyksiä on kuitenkin hyvä olla jonkin verran mukavuussyistä ja huonosti liikkuvien palvelemiseksi. Tunnin vuoroväli on ruuhkan ulkopuolella riittävä, ruuhkassa puoli tuntia. Palvelua saisi olla aamuvarhaisesta iltamyöhään joka päivä tällä harvalla vuorovälillä. 

Työmatka-aikaan mukavinta ja nopeinta on käyttää varmasti junaa ja liityntäbussia, mutta hiljaiseen aikaan suora yhteys on nopea. Näin liityntäyhteyden käyttäjänä toivon liityntäyhteyden olevan tiheäkulkuinen ja tasaisella vuorovälillä kulkeva yksi linja, joka vie melkein oven eteen. 

Selkeys, tiheys ja lähelle kulkeminen ennen kaikkea, vaikka absoluuttisessa linjanopeudessa hieman hävittäisiinkin linjan kierrellessä vähän. Uskon monen muunkin olevan mieluummin tämän kannalla, kuin lukuisten harvoin kulkevien linjojen kannalla.

Hyvä (tai huono) esimerkki Tikkurilasta Malminiityn kerrostalolähiöön. Linjat 53, 71 ja 72 palvelevat tätä väliä. Linja 71 kulkee ihan eri reittiä kuin muut linjat ja lähtö on päällekäin linjan 53 kanssa, eli siitä ei ole hyötyä. Linjat 72 ja 53 kulkevat myös usein päällekäin. Alueella on siirrytty vähitellen järjestelmään, jossa yhteyksiä Helsinkiin on karsittu ja liityntää lisätty, mutta kun se liityntä ei toimi ja palvelee kunnolla vain Malminiityn koulun lähistön taloja jättäen muut asukkaat ilman kunnon lähibussia.

Läheistä Hiekkaharjun asemaa ei ole hyödynnetty liityntäliikenteen kohteena, vaan matkustajat kierrätetään Tikkurilan ruuhkien kautta, joka lisää matka-aikaa aika paljon. Onneksi tässä uudessa Vantaan linjastosuunnitelmassa läheiseltä Hiekkaharjun asemalta on suunnitelmissa ajaa tiheää lyhyttä bussilinjaa Malminiittyyn. Se tarjoaisi vielä ihan uuden reitin Uusiniityntietä pitkin, joka lyhentäisi kävelymatkoja monilla alueen asukkailla.

----------


## kemkim

> Reittioppaan mukaan, Hämeentie 31 (se K-Kauppa) - Kaivokatu 6 (Makkaratalo)
> Bussi: 9 - 10 min, 100-200m kävelyä
> Ratikka: 13 min, 100m


Ruuhka-aikaan nuo arviot ovat kyllä aika optimistisia! Riippuu ihan päivästä, että koska päästään tuohon ja koska ei. Metro kulkee aina tasaisen varmasti, oli ruuhka tai hiljainen aika.

----------


## kouvo

> Metron jatko Kivenlahteen on luonnollinen jatkosuunta, joten voitaneen todeta, että Länsimetro ainakin mahdollistaa metron jatkamisen sinne. Ihan yhtä lailla muut vaihtoehdot mahdollistavat erilaisia jatkomahdollisuuksia.


Eräänlaisena ongelmana näkisin kuitenkin sen, että koska jo nykyisten suunnitelmien mukainen länsimetro Matinkylään maksaa miljardin, niin jatko Kivenlahteen tuo varmasti hintalappuun toisen miljardin lisää. Saattaapi olla että espoon valtuustossakin tajutaan, että miljardi on aika iso summa käytettäväksi näennäisiin parannuksiin. Näin ollen länsimetro jää tyngäksi ja kaikkien Matinkylää kaempana asuvien joukkoliikenneyhteydet jäävät pysyvästi huonommiksi kuin nykyjärjestelmässä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Aiheestahan on olemassa tieteellistä kirjallisuutta roppakaupalla ja liikennesuunnittelijoille on valmiita työkaluja palvelutason selvittämiseksi. Nyt kun Raide-YVA:n tapauksessa näillä työkaluilla on saatu lopputulokseksi, että länsimetro lisää joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä, niin se ei kelpaakaan Anterolle ja pitää alkaa vängätä vastaan.


Jos tarkoitat tuolla työkalulla EMME/2-ohjelmistoa, niin sitä en oman kokemukseni perusteella voi pitää kovin hyvänä työkaluna joukkoliikenteen kysynnän ennustamiseen... Mainittakoon mm. "Automaattinen metro"-viestiketjussa esillä ollut EMME/2:n tulosten päättömyys, joiden mukaan lähijunien matkustajamäärä laskisi metron automatisoinnin mahdollistaman vuorovälien tihentymisen myötä...  :Biggrin:  . 

Lisää tietoa EMME/2:n malleista saa julkaisusta "Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenne-ennustemallit 2000"; http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/2A334...00_B2003_9.pdf

Minun on itse ainakin vaikea ymmärtää sitä, miksi esim. vaihtojen minimoinnilla/järjestämisellä samalta laiturilla ja aikataulujen synkronoinnilla ei olisi mitään väliä joukkoliikenteen suosioon (EMME/2 ei näitä asioita huomioi...).




> Tässä ollaan nyt edellisissä viesteissä väännetty kättä siitä, että Antero väittää länsimetron heikentävän palvelutasoa verrattuna nykytilanteeseen. Vertailu johonkin muuhun vaihtoehtoon on sitten käytävä erikseen (ja sitä ennen arvioitava muiden vaihtoehtojen realistisuus. Mainitsemistasi vaihtoehdoista osa on vain harrastajien unelmia).


Millä perusteella Raide-YVA:n "variksenpelättivaihtoehdot" ovat mielestäsi realistisempia kuin Laaksosen esittämät vaihtoehdot? Joku yhden linjan pikaratikka Etelä-Espoossa kuulostaa enemmän huonolta vitsiltä, kuin vakavasti otettavalta yritykseltä lisätä joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta... Mikon & co. esittämät vaihtoehdot eivät ainakaan ole yhtä kalliita kuin Länsimetro...

Tramwest-suunnitelmassa joku (selvästi) epäilyttää sinua, mutten nyt muista että mikä...




> Metron jatko Kivenlahteen on luonnollinen jatkosuunta, joten voitaneen todeta, että Länsimetro ainakin mahdollistaa metron jatkamisen sinne. Ihan yhtä lailla muut vaihtoehdot mahdollistavat erilaisia jatkomahdollisuuksia.


Metron jatko Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen ei ole kovinkaan edullinen, eikä tapahdu hetkessä. Ei päätöksenteko, eikä rakentaminen. Kevyempiä vaihtoehtoja sen sijaan voisi jatkaa kilometrin-pari vuodessa kahdessa ja edullisesti. Ja näistä olisi hyötyäkin.

----------


## Nrg

> Tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa eristetty rata liikennevaloetuisuuksineen on kyllä täyttä totta ja jokapäiväistä riemua kymmenissä eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa. Siksi jopa Lontooseen suunnitellaan keskustaa halkovaa pintaratikkaa. Helsingissäkin on nopeampaa matkustaa pinnalla Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välillä.


Miten tämä toimisi käytännössä esimerkiksi Helsingissä, jos itämetron sijaan olisikin rakennettu itäpikaratikka? Oletetaan että ratikkakiskot liittyisivät katuverkkoon niillä main, jossa nykyinen metro sukeltaa tunneliin. Voi tietysti olla, että ne tulisivat muuallakin, itse en osaa sanoa mikä järkevin vaihtoehto olisi. Muistaakseni olen vain nähnyt joissain viesteissä että näin se varmaan suurin piirtein olisi järkevintä.

Tätä väliähän ravaisi aivan hirmuinen määrä ratikoita (ainakin tällä välillä kulkee nykyään metroja ruuhka-aikoina 3 min. välein ja melkoisen täysinä!). Jonkun etuhan on luonnollisesti toiselta pois. Tämä tarkoittaisi että autoliikenne rajoittuisi (tämä käy vielä järkeen, koska joukkoliikenne on ympäristö-, ruuhka- ja jalankulkijaystävällisempää, kuin katuja tukkiva autoliikenne), mutta entäs nykyiset ratikat ja bussit, tulisiko niiden kanssa kilpailua liikennevaloissa? Mikä linja saisi mennä ensin ja kuka kärsiä? Etenkin minua kiinnostaa tietää, miten nykyisten bussien matka-ajat muutuisivat tämän vuoksi, koska ne joutuvat ajamaan autoliikenteen seassa. Käsittääkseni kaikkialle unelmaratikkaahan ei kuitenkaan voida rakentaa, busseja tulee aina kulkemaan.

Lisäksi vaikka idän ratikat saisivatkin täysetuudet, ne eivät voisi kulkea pinnalla kantakaupungilla kuitenkaan samaa vauhtia, kuin nykyinen metro tunnelissa (muun pintaliikenteen vuoksi). Tämä kuitenkin varmasti osittain kompensoituisi sillä, että nykymetrostahan joutuu siirtymään pinnalle.

----------


## sebastin

Tärkeää Länsimetron palvelutasoa katsoessa on kiinnittää huomiota, ettei metro välttämättä ideaalein kaikille alueille, esimerkiksi Westend jää hieman mutkaisen liityntäliikenteen tarjontaan. Jos Länsimetroa verrataan Itämetroon esimerkiksi Kulosaaren, Herttoniemen, Laajasalon, Roihuvuoren asukkaille on liityntäliikenne vaikka nopeampiakin tapoja keskustaan on, varsinkin jos kruunuvuorenselälle rakennetaan silta (mitä kannatan). Metron kauemmille alueille ja varsinkin ihan perällä Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa, on metro selkeästi palvelutasoltaan parempi kuin vaikka pika-ratikka. Matinkylästä ja Kivenlahdesta metro on nopeampi kuin ratikka. 

Ei ratikat Espoossa voi kierrellä kaukaisissa lähiöissä tuomassa palvelutasoa kotikadunkulmaan, kun ratikan pitäisi jo suunnistaa keskustaan. Ei joukkoliikenne ole mitään vuoristorataa ei ihmiset niissä huvikseen istu. Raitiovaunu Etelä-Espoon liikennetarpeisiin on äärimmäisen huono idea. Tramwest on täysin kestämätön esitys verrattuna metroon.

Mutta keskitytään tässä keskustelussa länsimetroon, ei sen vaihtoehtoihin. 

Toivoisin todella ettei tätä keskustelua "hijacked" pika-ratikkalobbareiden toimesta. Tai bussilobbareiden. Läntisen kantakaupungin ruuhkiin ei ole tulossa mitään helpotusta jos bussiliikennettä ei lopeteta. Eli ei ole mitään bussivaihtoehtoa. Eikä vaihtoehtoa ylipäätään. Mikään ei estä enää Länsimetroyhtiötä, HKL, tai espoon teknistä toimea jatkamasta suunnitelmaa ja selvitystä Länsimetron rakentamisen aloittamisesta. Jos Länsimetro seudullisena hankkeena olisi kannattamaton ei sitä tietenkään rakennettaisi. Keskusteluaikaa oli 40+ vuotta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mikään ei estä enää Länsimetroyhtiötä, HKL, tai espoon teknistä toimea jatkamasta suunnitelmaa ja selvitystä Länsimetron rakentamisen aloittamisesta.


Suunnitteluun ja selvitykseen on toki määrärahat. Sen sijaan toteutuksen suhteen voi käydä vielä ikävästi. Jo nyt on osoittautunut, että RaideYVA:ssa 452  miljoonan euron hintaisena esitelty osuus Ruoholahti - Matinkylä maksaa vähintään 600 miljoonaa euroa, todennäköisesti huomattavasti enemmän. Asiaa on uutisoitu tipoittain, jotta yleisö saadaan hyväksymään hinnanousu.

Toisin kuin monien muiden hankkeiden, Länsimetron kustannusnousu ei johdu ainoastaan yleisestä kustannusnoususta. Kyseessä on myös se, että aikaisemmissa kustannusarvioissa ei ollut huomioitu esimerkiksi metron automatisoinnista sekä EU-normistoista johtuvia turvallisuusjärjestelyitä. Lisäksi Espoon valtuusto edellytti metrolta korkeaa laatua, jolloin mm. on pyritty tekemään asemia, joista on kaksi ulostuloa ja avarat tilat. Kaikki tämä maksaa.

Länsimetron osalta on käymässä joku kolmesta vaihtoehdosta:
1. Länsimetron rahoittamiseksi lykätään tai hylätään useita muita pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennehankkeita (esim. Kehärata, Raide-Jokeri, Espoon kaupunkirata, Jokeri II) tai muuta joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä
2. Hanke lykkäytyy kuten Itämetro aikanaan, koska vähät rahat jaetaan useammalle vuodelle 
3. Hanke hylätään, koska sen kustannukset nousevat yli kipurajan

Sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että Länsimetron kustannusnousu ei vaikuta joko muihin hankkeisiin tai hankkeeseen itseensä, ei ole olemassa, koska Länsimetro ei tuota valtion, Helsingin tai Espoon kassaan lisää rahaa suhteessa hankkeen investointikustannuksiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että Länsimetron kustannusnousu ei vaikuta joko muihin hankkeisiin tai hankkeeseen itseensä, ei ole olemassa, koska Länsimetro ei tuota valtion, Helsingin tai Espoon kassaan lisää rahaa suhteessa hankkeen investointikustannuksiin.


Arvelen, että Länsimetroa on kohkattu niin kauan, että se lopulta rakennetaan. Poliitikkojen arvovallalle olisi hyvin kiusallista, jos projekti jäisi rakentamatta ja Helsinki voi keksiä vielä Espoolle kaikenlaista jäynää mm. Kehä II:n viivästyttämisen kanssa. En usko, että Espoossa tahdotaan ottaa tätä riskiä.

Keskustatunneli voi jäädä rakentamatta, koska länsimetro kilpailee sen kanssa. Keskustatunneliin ihmiset ovat suhtautuneet paljon negatiivisemmin, metro taas on saanut positiivisia huomioita enimmäkseen tavalliselta kansalta. En pitäisi huonona, jos keskustatunnelin rahat laitettaisiinkin metrohankkeeseen.

----------


## sebastin

90% Helsinkiläisistä ja Vantaalaisista kannattaa Länsimetroa. Näin tekee myös reilu 70% Espoolaisista. Ei ole mitään tilaisuutta Länsimetron rakentamatta jättämiselle tai sen viivyttämiselle. Espoon teknisessä toimessa arvellaan metroliikenteen käynnistyvän jopa hieman ajoissa kuin päivälleen. Espoo maksaa metrosta suurimman osan itse. Varoja Espoolla tähän on. Myöskin piilossa olevia varoja. Esimerkiksi liikelaitoksissa olevilla kassavaroilla rakentaisi samantien kaksi Länsimetroa. En usko metron rahoituksella olevan mitään viivytyksen vaaraa. 

Keskustatunnelin voi jättää rakentamatta toistaiseksi. Mielestäni keskustatunnelille ajankohtaisempi rakennusajankohta olisi 2020-> Kehäradan, Pohjoisen metrolinjan ja Pisaran valmistuttua. Myös Jokeri I ja II ratikoita tulisi aikaistaa, siten että valmista olisi mieluummin 2030 luvulla kuin 2040-2050.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Espoo maksaa metrosta suurimman osan itse.


Espoo maksaa Länsimetron kustannuksista 50,4% eli 72% 30% valtionavun jälkeisistä kustannuksista.

Espoon kustannusosuus olisi siis:

452 miljoonasta n. 225 M
600 miljoonasta n. 300 M
700 miljoonasta n. 350 M
1000 miljoonasta n 500 M

Jo nyt tunnustettu kustannuslisäys johtaa Espoon rahoitusosuuden lisääntymisen 75 M. Tämä on samaa luokkaa, kuin mikä olisi Espoon rahoitusosuus esim. Raide-Jokerista tai Leppävaara - Espoon keskus kaupunkiradasta.




> Varoja Espoolla tähän on. Myöskin piilossa olevia varoja. Esimerkiksi liikelaitoksissa olevilla kassavaroilla rakentaisi samantien kaksi Länsimetroa.


On eri asia, onko jollakin taholla varoja, jotka voidaan sijoittaa kannattavaan hankkeeseen, tai varoja jotka voidaan heittää "kankkulan kaivoon" taloudellisesti tuottamattomaan hankkeeseen.

Kuntataloudessa arvioidaan aina, voidaanko mahdolliset ylijäämät käyttää tuottavalla tavalla esimerkiksi:
- Velan lyhennyksiin
- Sijoituksiin
- Investointeihin, jotka tuottavat (esim. joukkoliikenne, kunnallistekniikka, kiinteistöjen kunnostaminen)
Näin vähennetään kunnallisveron korotuspaineita.

Investointi, joka on oleellisesti vaihtoehtoisia käyttötarkoituksia kannattamattomampi, on aina kyseenalainen.


Espoon liikelaitoksilla on todennäköisesti intressinä käyttää mahdolliset kassavaransa omiin investointeihinsa. Espoossa on kasvavana kuntana hyvin suuret paineet kunnallisteknisiin investointeihin.

Joukkoliikennehankkeen mahdollisia suoria taloudellisia tuottoja ovat esimerkiksi:
- Joukkoliikenteen matkamäärien ja lipputulojen lisääntyminen
- Joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannusten väheneminen
- Maan arvon nousu pysäkkien vaikutusalueella (tuloutettavissa tonttimyynnin, maankäyttösopimuskorvausten ja kiinteistöveron kautta)

Esimerkiksi kaikki 1970-luvulta 2000-luvulle toteutetut Helsingin raitiolinjaston laajennukset ovat olleet kannattavia näillä perusteilla ja niistä suurin osa on rahoitettu tonttien vuokratuloilla. 

Lisäksi voidaan laskea erilaisia yhteiskuntataloudellisia tuottoja, kuten esim.
aikasäästöjä ja päästöjen vähennyksiä. Näiden soveltamisesta joukkoliikenteeseen on kiistaa.

452 M hintainen Länsimetro saatiin "yhteiskuntataloudellisesti" kannattavaksi vain väärentämällä laskelmia lisäämällä niihin 12,4 M / v hintainen "palvelutasotekijä", jolla suorille bussiyhteyksille asetettiin sakko verrattuna syöttöbusseihin. Tämän arvo oli 12,4 M / v. , Ks. http://www.tramwest.fi/yvahk.php 

600 - 1000 M hintaista Länsimetroa ei saada edes tällä tavoin kannattavaksi.
Hyötyjen arvot eivät ole nousseet samassa suhteessa kuin rakentamiskustannukset.

On siis kysymys siitä, haluaako Espoo tuhlata arvovaltasyistä rahaa hankkeeseen, joka on yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tarkoitat tuolla työkalulla EMME/2-ohjelmistoa, niin sitä en oman kokemukseni perusteella voi pitää kovin hyvänä työkaluna joukkoliikenteen kysynnän ennustamiseen...


Ennustamiseen on toki olemassa useita eri ohjelmistoja. EMME/2:n suhteen ongelma ei Helsingissä ole itse ohjelma, vaan miten sitä käytetään. Käytettävä ennustemalli pitää tietysti luoda sellaiseksi, että se ottaa palvelutasotekijät huomioon oikein painoarvoin.




> Millä perusteella Raide-YVA:n "variksenpelättivaihtoehdot" ovat mielestäsi realistisempia kuin Laaksosen esittämät vaihtoehdot?


En viestissäni eritellyt, mitkä hankkeet ovat mielestäni realistisempia kuin toiset.




> Tramwest-suunnitelmassa joku (selvästi) epäilyttää sinua, mutten nyt muista että mikä...


Voit virkistää muistiasi lukemalla vanhoja viestejäni tältä palstalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että Länsimetron kustannusnousu ei vaikuta joko muihin hankkeisiin tai hankkeeseen itseensä, ei ole olemassa, koska Länsimetro ei tuota valtion, Helsingin tai Espoon kassaan lisää rahaa suhteessa hankkeen investointikustannuksiin.


Sellainen vaihtoehto on kuitenkin olemassa, että länsimetron kustannusnousu ei vaikuta muihin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin (tai vaikuttaa vain vähän). Valtiolla, Espoolla ja Helsingillä ei ole korvamerkittyä rahaa joukkoliikennehankkeille, joten yhden hankkeen kallistuminen voidaan kompensoida viivästyttämällä ensisijaisesti autoliikennettä palvelevia hankkeita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En, mutta mielestäni ensisijaisesti on tarkasteltava palvelutasotekijöitä, joita voidaan arvottaa.


Tässä juuri on meidän erimielisyytemme syy, vihdoinkin.

Minä olen jyrkästi sitä mieltä, että on erittäin suuri virhe sivuuttaa sellaiset palvelutasotekijät, joille ei voi antaa rahallista numeroarvoa - joka perimmältään on edellytys sille, että liikennemääräennuste voi ottaa tekijän huomioon.

Perustelen tätä sekä aiemmn viittaamallani Hass-Klaun tutkimuksella että JOTU-hankkeessa tehdyllä selvityksellä joukkoliikenteen brändäämisestä. Brändäämällä joukkoliikennettä on saavutettu 9-40 % lisää matkustajia = lisää tuloja. Ja brändääminen on nimenomaan niitä palvelutasotekijöitä, jotka korottavat tuotteen laatua ilman, että sitä voidaan arvottaa matka-aikana tai rahana.

Tämä bränditutkimus ja Hass-Klaun tutkimus tukevat toisiaan ja myös selittävät toisiaan. Ja molempien tutkimusten matkustajamäärien - ovat selkeitä ja vertailukelpoisia numeroita - perusteella voi sanoa, että länsimetron arvioimisessa käytetyt palvelutasotekijät ovat merkitykseltään näpertelyä ja marginaalisia näihin laadullisiin ja arvottamattomiin ja siis mielestäsi arvottomiin palvelutasotekijöihin verrattuna.




> Kuten itsekin olet kertonut, matkamäärä ei muutu arvioinnin virherajojen puitteissa. Matkamäärä ei siis laskekaan eli länsimetro ei huononna palvelutasoa, vaikka muuta yrität väittää.


Kritiikkini kohdistuu siihen, että jätetään huomiotta laadulliset palvelutasotekijät. Kun ne huononevat, niiden huomiointi vähentäisi matkamäärää. Tietenkään nyt esitetyt matkamäärät eivät vähene, kun mukana ei ole tekijöitä, jotka merkitsisivät vähenemistä.




> Silti se osuus lisää epätäsmällisyyttä. Joinakin päivinä Kampin terminaalista pääsee Länsiväylälle 3 minuutissa, joinakin muina päivinä samaan aikaan kestää 10 minuuttia.


10 min aikaa en ole itse havainnut. Mutta miljardia ei tarvita siihen, että bussien lähtöajat porrastettaisiin tasaisesti. 5 bussia ei voi lähteä Kampista samalla minuutilla, vaikka kaikki panisivat ovet kiinni samalla hetkellä.

Ja tähän asiaanhan on esitetty ratkaisuna bussimetrotunnelia, joka alittaa Porkkalankadun liikennevalot. Oli mukana RaideYVA:ssa, hinta kaukana miljardista.




> Lähtöjä on ehkä paljon, mutta niitä ei ole tasavälistetty. Lisäksi osa busseista kiertelee esim. Laajalahden tai Lauttasaaren kautta.


Ei lähtöjen tarvitse olla tasavälisiä. Tapiolan bussipysäkiltä voi käytännössä lähteä busseja 0,5 min välein. Eli 4 bussia yhden 2 min metrovuorovälin aikana - jos nyt sellaisia vuorovälejä edes tulee. Hetkittäin on kuviteltua metroa huonompi vuoroväli, mutta toisina hetkinä parempi.




> Tilanteet nykyisin ja metron kanssa ovat ratkaisevasti erilaiset. Jos nyt hyppää kotipysäkiltä ensimmäiseen bussiin, joka sitten vie vaikka Tapiolaan, voi siellä olla edessä 20 minuutin odotus ennen kuin Helsinkiin menee bussia. Metron tapauksessa voisi olla varma, että yhteys Helsinkiin tulee pian.


Myönnän, näin on nykyiseen tilanteeseen nähden. Mutta bussiliikenteen aikataulujen kehittäminen ei maksa miljardia, silti voidaan saavuttaa jopa parempi palvelutaso kuin Matinkylään päättyvällä metrolla, jonka junista vain joka toinen ajaa Matinkylään saakka.




> Ja kuten juuri vähän aika sitten kerroin tässä viestiketjussa, niin Raide-YVA:n mukaan länsimetro pienentää kokonaismatka-aikasummaa.


En löydä raporteista matka-aikasummaa, ainoastaan matka-aikahyötyjä. Nämä eivät ole matka-aikaan, vaan yleistettyyn matka-aikaan perustuvia numeroita, joissa siis on käytetty kävelyn, odottamisen ja vaihdon sakkoja. RaideYVA:n sivun 55 kartat kertovat yksittäisistä matkoista, eivät matkojen määristä.

Jos todellinen matka-aikasumma pienenee, mutta yleistetty matka-aikasumma (kuluttajan hyöty) ei pienene, se tarkoittaa, että metro huonontaa numeroilla mitattua palvelutasoa. Tai kääntäen: Jos todellinen matka-aika on ennallaan mutta yleistetty matka-aika kasvaa, palvelutaso huononee. Jos numeroilla mitattu palvelutaso pysyy ennallaan, yleistetty matka-aika ja todellinen matka-aika pysyvät kahdessa vaihtoehdossa samana.

Asiaa valaisee seuraava esimerkki:

Suora bussilinja

Kävelyä 5 min, yleistettynä 2 x 5 = 10 min
Odotusta 3 min, yleistettynä 1,5 x 3 = 6 min
Bussimatka 20 min, yleistettynä 1 x 15 = 20 min

Todellinen matka-aika 28 min, yleistetty 36 min

Liityntämatka

Kävelyä 5 min, yleistettynä 2 x 5 = 10 min
Odotusta 3 min, yleistettynä 1,5 x 3 = 6 min
Bussimatka 5 min, yleistettynä 1 x 5 = 5 min
Vaihtokävely 2 min, yleistettynä 2 x 2 = 4 min
Odotusta 2 min, yleistettynä 1,5 x 2 = 4 min
Vaihtosakkoaika, vain yleistettyyn 5 min
Metromatka 11 min, yleistettynä 1 x 6 = 11 min

Todellinen matka-aika 28 min, yleistetty 45 min

Liityntäliikennematkan palvelutaso on 9 min huonompi kuin suoran bussimatkan, kun molemmilla todellinen matka-aika on sama. Metro ei voi nopeuttaa todellista matka-aikaa niin paljon, että se kompensoisi vaihtamisesta aiheutuvan palvelutason heikennyksen. Koska 15 min bussimatkaosuutta (Länsiväylää) ei edes metro aja 6 minuutissa.

Tässä käytetyt palvelutasokertoimet kävelylle (2), odotukselle (1,5) ja vaihdolle (5 min) ovat samat kuin länsimetron liikenne-ennusteissa ja yhteiskuntataloudellisissa laskelmissa.

Kun länsimetron suunnittelijat siis toivovat laadullisten palvelutasotekijöiden vaikutusta tuloksiin, he toivovat, että olisi keino vakuuttaa, että tässä esitettyjen palvelutasoheikennysten vastineeksi olisi laadullisia tekijöitä, jotka kompensoisivat lasketun palvelutason heikennyksen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valtiolla, Espoolla ja Helsingillä ei ole korvamerkittyä rahaa joukkoliikennehankkeille, joten yhden hankkeen kallistuminen voidaan kompensoida viivästyttämällä ensisijaisesti autoliikennettä palvelevia hankkeita.


Jos nyt peräänkuulutetaan tässä realistisuutta, niin mitkähän autoliikennehankkeet jätettäisiin toteuttamatta, jotta koottaisiin puoli miljardia rahaa Matinkylään ulottuvan metron toteuttamiseksi?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Läntisen kantakaupungin ruuhkiin ei ole tulossa mitään helpotusta jos bussiliikennettä ei lopeteta.


1950-luvulla ajateltiin, että sitten on autoille tilaa, kun joukkoliikenne saadaan kaduilta pois.

Täällä on aiemmin ollut linkattuna kuvia Ruoholahdenkadulta. Kerropa, miten niissä kuvissa tai tässä kuvassa bussiliikenteen lopettaminen helpottaa liikenneruuhkaa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Lähikaupat sen sijaan säilyvät paljon todennäköisemmin raskaan raideliikenteen asemilla kuin ilman näitä. Raskas raideliikenne luo tarvittavan ihmisvirran, jotta kauppa voi pitää hinnat kilpailukykyisellä tasolla ja pysyä hengissä.


Muuten hyvä, mutta raskaan raideliikenteen asemilla ei yleensä ole lähikauppoja, vaan isoja päivittäistavarakauppoja. Raskas raideliikenne ylläpitää kyllä palveluita asemilla, mutta laajan liitynnän tapauksessa asemalla oleva kauppa ei ole kävelyetäisyydellä pääosasta asukkaita eikä siksi ole varsinainen lähikauppa, vaikka koko sivuutettaisiin.

----------


## vristo

> Länsimetron osalta on käymässä joku kolmesta vaihtoehdosta:
> 1. Länsimetron rahoittamiseksi lykätään tai hylätään useita muita pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennehankkeita (esim. Kehärata, Raide-Jokeri, Espoon kaupunkirata, Jokeri II) tai muuta joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä
> 2. Hanke lykkäytyy kuten Itämetro aikanaan, koska vähät rahat jaetaan useammalle vuodelle 
> 3. Hanke hylätään, koska sen kustannukset nousevat yli kipurajan.


Olisi kyllä varsin ikävä skenaario sellainen, että esimerkiksi keskustatunneli toteutettaisiinkin kalleudestaan huolimatta, mutta länsimetro sitten viivästyisi tai jopa hylättäisiin. Sellainen olisi todellinen yksityisautoilun voitto. 

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että nykyinen bussijärjestelmä Länsiväylällä on liian epäluotettava ja -täsmällinen laadukkaaksi joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi ja se on aina ollut jonkinlainen välivaihe laadukkaampaan joukkoliikenteeseen siirryttäessä raideliikenteellä toteutettuna. Joukkoliikenteen tilaajat eivät mielestäni valvo kilpailutettujen liikennesopimustensa toteutumista riittävän asiantuntevasti ja tarkasti. Nykyiset bussit ovat hyvin usein myöhässä, ajetaan vääränlaisella kalustolla tai vuorot puuttuvat kokonaan erinäisistä mm. teknisistä syistä johtuen. Myös matkustajien lastaus ja purku on usein hyvin aikaa vievää mm. kuljettajarahastuksen hitaudesta johtuen (mm. kaivetaan vaihtorahoja useaan 20 euron seteliin tms.). 

Metro tai metromaisella tehokkuudella toimiva pikaraitiotie ovat joukkoliikennejärjestelminä ihan toista luokkaa. Pikaratikkavaihtoehtoa ei ole näköpiirissä (joo, on ainoastaan tällä foorumilla) länsisuuntaan ja länsimetro on mielestäni toistaiseksi paras vaihtoehto korvata täpötäydet ruuhkabussit (mm. 110T taas menneellä viikolla kun allekirjoittanut oli sen kuljettajana) Helsingistä Etelä-Espooseen paremmalla ja laadukkaammalla joukkoliikenteellä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minä olen jyrkästi sitä mieltä, että on erittäin suuri virhe sivuuttaa sellaiset palvelutasotekijät, joille ei voi antaa rahallista numeroarvoa - joka perimmältään on edellytys sille, että liikennemääräennuste voi ottaa tekijän huomioon.


Ehkä tästä pitäisi sitten perustaa oma viestiketjunsa.

Jos laadullisia palvelutasotekijöitä ei voi arvottaa mitenkään, ei niitä voi käyttää mitenkään objektiivisesti ennusteiden tekemiseen. Eikä voi edes vertailla eri laadullisten tekijöiden suhteita toisiinsa. Loppujen lopuksi päädyttäisiin tilanteeseen, jossa laadullisiin palvelutasotekijöihin perustuen voisi väittää joukkoliikenteen palvelutason muuttuvan ihan miten haluaa.

Tieteellä on tässä vielä tehtävää, jotta myös laadulliset palvelutasotekijät saadaan arvioitua yhteismitallisesti muiden palvelutasotekijöiden kanssa. Ennen kuin se on saatu tehtyä, pitää mielestäni toimia sen hetkisen parhaan tietämyksen mukaan ja arvioida ensisijaisesti palvelutasotekijöitä, joita voidaan arvottaa. Itse perustelet toisenlaista käytäntöä vain omalla tulkinnallasi kahdesta eri tutkimuksesta.




> Mutta miljardia ei tarvita siihen, että bussien lähtöajat porrastettaisiin tasaisesti.


Jokaiseen pikkuasiaan voi tietysti vastata, että sen korjaaminen on halvempaa muuten kuin länsimetrolla. Mutta sitten kun lasketaan yhteen kaikki asiat, joita länsimetro korjaa, se voikin olla kokonaistaloudellisin ratkaisu.




> Ei lähtöjen tarvitse olla tasavälisiä.


Kun linjojen välille ei ole edes suunniteltu vaihtoyhteyttä, niin Etelä-Espoon linjojen vuoroväleillä ilman tasavälistä tarjontaa runkoyhteydellä on turha puhua sellaisesta liitynnästä mitä ehdotit.




> En löydä raporteista matka-aikasummaa, ainoastaan matka-aikahyötyjä.


Raide-YVA:n sivulla 58 olevasta taulukosta 6.9 voi helposti päätellä, että matka-aikasumma pienenee.




> Jos todellinen matka-aikasumma pienenee, mutta yleistetty matka-aikasumma (kuluttajan hyöty) ei pienene, se tarkoittaa, että metro huonontaa numeroilla mitattua palvelutasoa.


Miten länsimetro sitten vaikuttaa yleistettyyn matka-aikasummaan?




> Jos nyt peräänkuulutetaan tässä realistisuutta, niin mitkähän autoliikennehankkeet jätettäisiin toteuttamatta, jotta koottaisiin puoli miljardia rahaa Matinkylään ulottuvan metron toteuttamiseksi?


Vaikkapa Kehä II:n jatke Hämeenlinnanväylälle (kustannusarvio 280 milj. euroa). Hanke toki voitaisiin toteuttaa myöhemmin, jos se nähdään tarkoituksenmukaisesti.

----------


## kemkim

> Muuten hyvä, mutta raskaan raideliikenteen asemilla ei yleensä ole lähikauppoja, vaan isoja päivittäistavarakauppoja. Raskas raideliikenne ylläpitää kyllä palveluita asemilla, mutta laajan liitynnän tapauksessa asemalla oleva kauppa ei ole kävelyetäisyydellä pääosasta asukkaita eikä siksi ole varsinainen lähikauppa, vaikka koko sivuutettaisiin.


Asukkaat kuitenkin kulkevat tämän liityntäaseman kautta matkoillaan, joten kaupassa on näppärää käydä työ- tai vapaa-ajan matkan varrella. Lisäksi jos järkeviä ollaan, aseman viereen kaavoitetaan erittäin tiheästi asutusta ja näiden asukkaiden lähikauppanahan tuo iso marketti toimii. Kauempana olevien pientalojen asukkaat joutuvat kulkemaan kauppaan pyörällä, bussilla tai autolla, mutta matka ei silti ole mahdoton, varsinkin jos työmatkan ohessa hoitaa kauppa-asiat. En usko, että ilman tätä suurta juna- tai metroaseman marketiakaan saataisiin pieniä kauppoja kannattamaan paljoa syrjempänä, silloin ihmiset vain kävisivät moottoritien varren marketeissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos laadullisia palvelutasotekijöitä ei voi arvottaa mitenkään, ei niitä voi käyttää mitenkään objektiivisesti ennusteiden tekemiseen. Eikä voi edes vertailla eri laadullisten tekijöiden suhteita toisiinsa. Loppujen lopuksi päädyttäisiin tilanteeseen, jossa laadullisiin palvelutasotekijöihin perustuen voisi väittää joukkoliikenteen palvelutason muuttuvan ihan miten haluaa.


Ja nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa pelkästään määrällisillä palvelutasotekijöillä väitetään mitä tahansa. Haluan nyt korostaa sitä, että tätä pitävät suurempana ongelmana länsimetroa haluavat tahot kuin minä. Koska nykyisin menetelmin he menettivät tärkeimmän argumenttinsa eli sen, että länsimetro vähentäisi Helsinkiin suuntautuvaa henkilöautoilua.




> Tieteellä on tässä vielä tehtävää, jotta myös laadulliset palvelutasotekijät saadaan arvioitua yhteismitallisesti muiden palvelutasotekijöiden kanssa.


Tieteellä on tekemistä, mutta minusta tuntuu, ettei ainakaan tällä seudulla ole todellista halua selvittää näitä asioita. Länsimetron kohtaamasta tappiosta huolimatta. Ja epäilen sen johtuvan siitä pelosta, että silloin vallitseva metrohegemonia joutuisi kyseenalaiseksi, koska voitaisiin osoittaa, että palvelutasoa voitaisiin parantaa käytännöllisesti katsoen ilmaiseksi.

Mutta kun sellainen ei ole kivaa. On kivempaa ostella vaikka automatisointia metroon kuin paneutua ratkaisemaan sitä, miten henkilökunta saadaan asiakaspalveluhenkiseksi, synkataan aikatauluilla vaihdot tai suunnitellaan samalla kerralla selkeä ja monipuolinen linjasto. Jälkimmäiset vaativat osaamista ja paneutumista, automatisointi rahaa.

Yhteismitallistaminenkin on mahdollista, ja varsin yksinkertaisella tavalla: mitataan vaikutusta matkamääriin.




> Ennen kuin se on saatu tehtyä, pitää mielestäni toimia sen hetkisen parhaan tietämyksen mukaan ja arvioida ensisijaisesti palvelutasotekijöitä, joita voidaan arvottaa. Itse perustelet toisenlaista käytäntöä vain omalla tulkinnallasi kahdesta eri tutkimuksesta.


Minun mielestäni nyt ei toimita parhaan tietämyksen mukaan, vaan sopivan tietämyksen mukaan. Hass-Klaun tutkimus on julkaistu 2002. Itämetron seurantatutkimukset jo 1980-luvulla. Molemmissa mitattiin vaikutuksia matkamääriin. Tällaiset tutkimukset ja niiden pohjalta tehtävä oma tutkimustyö eivät kiinnosta, koska ei ole odotettavissa, että jatkotutkimus tuottaisi tukea metron laajentamiselle.

Tutkimustyössä ja tieteessä määrä ei korvaa laatua. Itse sanon piekmminkin niin, että määrälliseen palvelutasoon (aika ja ajan arvo) liittyvää tutkimusta on tehty vuosikaudet ja osin itseään toistaen pääsemättä kuitenkaan juurikaan mihinkään siitä, mikä siinä lähestymistavassa on ongelmana. Hass-Klau ja JOTU:n bränditutkimus avaavat uusia ja lupaavia uria. Ei uudesta asiasta voi heti olla yhtä paljon tutkimuksia kuin siitä, mitä on tutkittu vuosikaudet, meillä 1960-luvun lopulta lähtien. Joten sillä perusteella ei uusia ajatuksia voi eikä pidä kumota.




> Jokaiseen pikkuasiaan voi tietysti vastata, että sen korjaaminen on halvempaa muuten kuin länsimetrolla. Mutta sitten kun lasketaan yhteen kaikki asiat, joita länsimetro korjaa, se voikin olla kokonaistaloudellisin ratkaisu.


Niitä pikkuasioita voi koota aika läjän ennenkuin ovat länsimetron hinnassa. Miljoona on varsin suuri raha joukkoliikenneaiheiselle tutkimukselle. JOTU-hankkeen koko rahoitus taisi olla noin 3 miljoonaa. Matinkylän metron hinnalla voisi teettää 1000 (tuhat) noin kolmen väitöskirjan sisältävää tutkimusta, vaikkapa laadullisten palvelutasotekijöiden arvottamisesta ja vaikutuksesta joukkoliikenteen suosioon.




> Kun linjojen välille ei ole edes suunniteltu vaihtoyhteyttä, niin Etelä-Espoon linjojen vuoroväleillä ilman tasavälistä tarjontaa runkoyhteydellä on turha puhua sellaisesta liitynnästä mitä ehdotit.


Metroliityntäliikenteessä ja vaihtamisessa ylipäätään tällä seudulla on yleisesti se periaate, ettei vuoroväleillä ja niiden sovittamisella toisiinsa tarvitse olla mitään merkitystä. Pääasia, että vuoroja on vain paljon - sen runkoyhteyden osalla. Jos on 40 vuoroa tunnissa, se on siis parempi kuin 15 vuoroa (kuten itämetrolla nyt) tai 30 vuoroa (kuten Tapiolan metrolla jotkut uskovat olevan).




> Raide-YVA:n sivulla 58 olevasta taulukosta 6.9 voi helposti päätellä, että matka-aikasumma pienenee.


Tämä on liian rohkea arvio. Taulukossa näytetään ovelasti se, paljonko on asukkaita, joilla muutos on enemmän kuin 1 minuutti. Siis on samanarvoista, onko muutos 1,1 minuuttia vai 3 minuuttia. Ei olisi ollut paljon vaadittua sanoa vaikka sitä, paljonko on keskimääräinen pidennys tai lyhennys.

Liikenne-ennustetta ei ole voinut tehdä ilman tietoa matka-aikasummasta, joten se on kyllä tiedossa. Epäilen, että syy siihen, ettei tietoa ole kerrottu on yksinkertaisesti siinä, ettei sitä ole haluttu kertoa, koska se olisi ollut tälle tavoitetuksimukselle haitaksi. Toivottavasti olen väärässä ja joku JLF:n lukija nyt kertoo foorumille miten asia on.




> Miten länsimetro sitten vaikuttaa yleistettyyn matka-aikasummaan?


Tätä en tiedä, mutta voin päätellä näin.

Koska matkamäärä syntyy siitä, että matka-aika on yhdellä vaihtoehdolla lyhyempi kuin toisella, kahden vaihtoehdon matkamäärien ollessa samat niiden matka-aikasummienkin pitäisi olla samat. Koska metron ja suorien bussien välillä ei juurikaan ole eroa mutta selvästi hitaaksi tehdyillä ratikkaliityntäratkaisuilla on pienempi matkamäärä, bussin ja metron matka-aikasummat lienevät jokseenkin samat.

Koska matkamääräennuste lasketaan yleistetyllä matka-ajalla (siis käytössä ovat ne matka-ajan laatukertoimet), todellisen matka-ajan pitäisi metrolla olla lyhyempi kuin bussilla. Muuten yleistetty matka-aikasumma ei voi olla sama vaan se on välttämättä suurempi vaihtoon sisältyvän sakkoajan vuoksi.

Ihan suoraviivaisesti näin se ei kuitenkaan mene, koska auton käytön mahdollisuus lienee selvästi voimakkaampi vaikutukseltaan kuin matka-aika. Lisäksi kokonaismatka-aikasumma on eri asia kuin yksittäisten matkojen tapaukset. Jos ero per matka on keskimäärin vaikka 5 min, ero on suhteellisesti suurempi lyhyillä etäisyyksillä kuin pitkillä.




> Vaikkapa Kehä II:n jatke Hämeenlinnanväylälle (kustannusarvio 280 milj. euroa). Hanke toki voitaisiin toteuttaa myöhemmin, jos se nähdään tarkoituksenmukaisesti.


Espoolle Kehä 2 on tärkeämpi kuin metro. Kokoomus suostui metroon, koska sillä ostettiin Helsingin suostuminen Kehä 2:een. Lisäksi Kehä 2 on Espoolle halvempi kuin metro, koska Kehä 2 on valtakunnallisesti merkittävä tie, josta valtio maksanee mukisematta 80 %.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa pelkästään määrällisillä palvelutasotekijöillä väitetään mitä tahansa.


Ei määrällisillä palvelutasotekijöillä voi väittää mitä tahansa, koska ne kertovat suoraan onko kyseessä parannus vai huononnus.




> Minun mielestäni nyt ei toimita parhaan tietämyksen mukaan, vaan sopivan tietämyksen mukaan.


Vaikka jotkut tutkimukset viittaavatkin siihen, että nykyään käytetyt mallit eivät osaa täsmällisesti ennustaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä (minkä toki näkee ihan otsallakin, kun katsoo kuinka yksinkertaistettuja mallit ovat), niin vielä ei ole kuitenkaan kehitetty uusia, parempia malleja. Siksi käytössä olevat mallit ovat parasta tietämystä - joista kyllä tiedetään, että mallit eivät ole täsmällisiä ja tulevaisuudessa ne todennäköisesti muuttuvat.




> Matinkylän metron hinnalla voisi teettää 1000 (tuhat) noin kolmen väitöskirjan sisältävää tutkimusta, vaikkapa laadullisten palvelutasotekijöiden arvottamisesta ja vaikutuksesta joukkoliikenteen suosioon.


Metron rakennusrahat eivät vaan ole yhtään pois joukkoliikenteen tutkimuksesta - semminkin, kun suurin osa siitä tehdään ulkomailla.




> Jos on 40 vuoroa tunnissa, se on siis parempi kuin 15 vuoroa (kuten itämetrolla nyt) tai 30 vuoroa (kuten Tapiolan metrolla jotkut uskovat olevan).


Onhan se toki parempi. Keskustaan päin mennessä liityntälinjan saapumista metroasemalle ei voi edes ennustaa täsmällisesti, joten tiheä runkoyhteys lyhentää odotusaikaa.




> Espoolle Kehä 2 on tärkeämpi kuin metro. Kokoomus suostui metroon, koska sillä ostettiin Helsingin suostuminen Kehä 2:een. Lisäksi Kehä 2 on Espoolle halvempi kuin metro, koska Kehä 2 on valtakunnallisesti merkittävä tie, josta valtio maksanee mukisematta 80 %.


Metron kanssa on nyt sen verran kova tohina päällä, että se on hyvinkin voinut mennä nyt kiirellisyydessä Kehä II:n ohi. Ja Helsinki vielä edellyttää, että länsimetro tehdään ennen Kehä II:ta.

Kehä I:n parannuksesta Leppävaarassa valtio maksaa 61% ja senkin vasta jälkikäteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei määrällisillä palvelutasotekijöillä voi väittää mitä tahansa, koska ne kertovat suoraan onko kyseessä parannus vai huononnus.


Esimerkiksi: Jos ja kun pelkkien määrällisten palvelutasotekijöiden perusteella joukkoliikenteen käyttö näyttäisi alenevan mutta laadulliset tekijät huomioon ottaen käyttö lisääntyisi ja todellisuudessa tulos on lisääntyminen, pelkkien määrällisten tekijöiden käyttäminen on yhtä paljon väärin kuin käyttää vääriä lähtöarvoja.

Se, että todellisuuden kuvaamiseen käytetään puutteellista määrää todellisuutta kuvaavia tekijöitä on metodiikkavirhe, joka on yhtä lailla virhe kuin vihreelliset lähtöarvot. Se on sama asia kuin jos lasketaan yhteenlaskua silloin kun pitäisi laskea kertolaskua, vaikka käytettäisiinkin oikeita numeroita.




> Vaikka jotkut tutkimukset viittaavatkin siihen, että nykyään käytetyt mallit eivät osaa täsmällisesti ennustaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä (minkä toki näkee ihan otsallakin, kun katsoo kuinka yksinkertaistettuja mallit ovat), niin vielä ei ole kuitenkaan kehitetty uusia, parempia malleja.


Miksi ei sitten ole halua kehittää parempia malleja?




> Metron rakennusrahat eivät vaan ole yhtään pois joukkoliikenteen tutkimuksesta - semminkin, kun suurin osa siitä tehdään ulkomailla.


Ulkomainen joukkoliikenteen tutkimus ja kehitys sekä sen käytännön sovellukset eivät näytä kelvanneen tähänkään asti. Silloin on syytä tutkia nimenomaan täällä, ettei voi väittää, että se mikä toimii kaikkialla muualla ei kuitenkaan toimi täällä.

Tutkimusrahat tulevat samasta valtion ja kuntien budjeteista kuin metron rakentamisrahatkin. Esim. LVM:ssä päätetään, käytetäänkö rahaa JOTU-hankkeeseen eli joukkoliikenteen tutkimiseen ja kehittämiseen vai länsimetron suunnitteluun ja rakentamiseen. Jos oikein muistan, LVM antoi metrosuunnitteluun enemmän rahaa kuin koko JOTU-hankkeeseen.

Sinänsä on tietenkin hyvä, jos "tutkitaan" länsimetroa kylliksi, jotta ymmärretään, että sen rakentaminen ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista.




> Metron kanssa on nyt sen verran kova tohina päällä, että se on hyvinkin voinut mennä nyt kiirellisyydessä Kehä II:n ohi. Ja Helsinki vielä edellyttää, että länsimetro tehdään ennen Kehä II:ta.


Länsimetrollahan ei todellisuudessa ole mitään kiirettä. Mikään asia ei ole kiinni siitä, tehdäänkö sitä vai ei ja jos tehdään, millä aikataululla. Siitä minulla ei ole tietoa, onko jossain jokin päätös tai sopimus, että länsimetron on oltava tehty ennen kuin Kehä 2 tehdään.




> Kehä I:n parannuksesta Leppävaarassa valtio maksaa 61% ja senkin vasta jälkikäteen.


Tämähän juuri osoittaa, miten tärkeätä Espoolle on autoilurakentaminen. Kunhan nyt kunnallisvaalien alla ehkä vihdoin uskalletaan virallisesti kertoa jo viime keväästä tiedossa ollut Matinkylän metron hinta, nähdään, miten suurella innolla Espoo on rahoittamassa metroa.

Mutta minusta Espoon suhtautuminen esim. Kehä 1:een on täysin ymmärrettävää. Metro ei tulisi vaikuttamaan kuitenkaan autoilun kasvuun - paitsi että se näyttää lisäävän sitä. Kehä 1:n liikenteelle on siis joka tapauksessa tehtävä jotain, jos ei kerran ole mahdollista edes suunnitella joukkoliikennettä, joka olisi toimiva vaihtoehto autoilun kasvulle. Ja sitä mieltä näyttää olevan moni täälläkin.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Se, että todellisuuden kuvaamiseen käytetään puutteellista määrää todellisuutta kuvaavia tekijöitä on metodiikkavirhe


Parempaakaan ei kuitenkaan ole. En ole ainakaan kuullut, että olisi missään päin maailmaa. Metodiikkavirhe ei kuitenkaan ole ongelma niin kauan kun tiedostetaan, että tuloksiin liittyy epävarmuustekijöitä.




> Tutkimusrahat tulevat samasta valtion ja kuntien budjeteista kuin metron rakentamisrahatkin.


Eri momenteilta kuitenkin. Valtiolla on tapana käyttää suhteellisen vakiona pysyvä summa liikenteen infrainvestointeihin.




> Länsimetrollahan ei todellisuudessa ole mitään kiirettä.


Eihän tässä maailmassa millään ole kiirettä. Ihan hyvin voitaisiin vielä mennä hevoskärryilläkin. Ihmiset kuitenkin haluavat parantaa elinolosuhteitaan rakentamalla maailmaa paremmaksi ja länsimetro on yksi keino siinä.




> Tämähän juuri osoittaa, miten tärkeätä Espoolle on autoilurakentaminen.


Osoittaahan sen myös Espoon koko historia. Uskon ja toivon kuitenkin aikojen muuttuneen sen verran, että Espoossa ollaan nyt valmiita panostamaan myös joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Mielenkiintoisesta aiheesta eli joukkoliikenteen tutkimusperiaatteista voisi keskustella enemmänkin, mutta heitänpä tähän väliin nyt jotain purtavaa, kun tuo JOTU mainittiin:

Näiden kalvojen sivulta 9 löytyy pääkaupunkiseudun kartta, johon on merkitty joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakkaat, sekakäyttäjät, autoilijat ja vannoutuneet autoilijat. (Kuntarajaviivojen PostScript näyttää menneen sekaisin; niistä oudoista viivoista rajoilla ei siis kannata välittää, ne eivät ole mitään kulkemista kuvaavia nuolia, jotka kertoisivat Tarvon saaren merkityksestä seudun tärkeänä keskuksena.  :Wink: )

Ymmärrän kyllä itse myös, että selittäviä tekijöitä on muitakin kuin metro ja raideliikenne. Mutta sanoipa kukaan mitä tahansa kuinka asiantuntevaa, tuon kartan nähneelle päättävälle taholle on kovin vaikeaa mennä vakuuttamaan, että metro ja siihen sisältyvä liityntäliikenne toimivat huonosti ja niiden laajentaminen länteen ei parantaisi joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä.

Oikeat lukuarvot pelkän värikoodauksen sijaan olisivat kyllä kiinnostavia tietää joka tapauksessa.

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta sanoipa kukaan mitä tahansa kuinka asiantuntevaa, tuon kartan nähneelle päättävälle taholle on kovin vaikeaa mennä vakuuttamaan, että metro ja siihen sisältyvä liityntäliikenne toimivat huonosti ja niiden laajentaminen länteen ei parantaisi joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä.


Erityisen mielenkiintoista on, että pelkästään liityntäliikenteeseen perustuva Laajasalo on korkeimman (!) joukkoliikenteen käytön aluetta. Käytännössä aina joudutaan vaihtamaan metroon tai toiseen bussiin Herttoniemen terminaalissa. Tällä perusteella vaihtaminen ei ole ihmisten mielestä niin suuri mörkö, kunhan runkoliikenne eli metro toimii sujuvasti ja nopeasti. Herttoniemen terminaalissa vaihto on myös aika miellyttävää, kävelymatkat ovat kohtuullisen lyhyitä ja matka jatkuu kätevästi. Nopeat autotiet johtavat bussit Laajasalosta metroasemalle ilman pahempia ruuhkia ja metro jakelee hyvin keskustassa.

Pääradan varren vyöhykkeellä Oulunkylästä Puistolaan autoilijoiden määrä oli taas keskimääräistä korkeampaa tasoa. Siellä ei ole mainittavammin liityntäliikennettä, vaan liikenne perustuu junaan sekä suoriin busseihin. Suorat bussit (mm. 70V, 72, 75) ovat melko hitaita ja juna ei jakele keskustassa, vaan jättää kauas Kaisaniemeen. Arvelen, että mikäli juna jakelisi keskustassa ja bussiliikenne olisi (pääasiallisesti, säilyttäen harvoja suoria vuoroja) tehokasta ja tiheää syöttöliikennettä juna-asemille, joilta kulkisi 5 minuutin välein junia, olisi käyttö paljon suurempaa. Nyt resurssit on hajautettu puolittaiseen säteittäiseen ja puolittaiseen syöttöliikenteeseen ja sinänsä nopeista junavuoroistakin osa pysähtyy toisilla asemilla, osa ei. Poikittaisliikenne on olematonta monilta asemilta. Sekava, hajanainen ja huonosti järjestety systeemi siis yleensä ottaen, tämä mielipide tulee alueella lähes koko elämäni asuneena. 

Helsingissä ei tule ihan heti mieleen toista heikompaa järjestelyä. Ehkä Pitäjänmäki, koska A-juna kulkee melko harvoin ja bussit jumahtavat Mannerheimintien ruuhkiin. Siellä kuitenkin poikittaisliikenne toimii. No Malminkartano ehkä, poikittaisia yhteyksiä ei sieltä ole ja liityntäliikenne perustuu Kampin vuoroihin -> epäluotettavaa, mutta juna sentään kulkee tiheämmin kuin esimerkiksi Pukinmäestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Parempaakaan ei kuitenkaan ole. En ole ainakaan kuullut, että olisi missään päin maailmaa. Metodiikkavirhe ei kuitenkaan ole ongelma niin kauan kun tiedostetaan, että tuloksiin liittyy epävarmuustekijöitä.


Minun käsitykseni mukaan muualla maailmassa ei uskota yhtä yksisilmäisesti pelkkään liikennemääräennusteeseen, jotka kuitenkin tehdään samoilla periaatteilla kuin meillä. Sen sijaan pyritään arvioimaan muillakin perusteilla, kuten kaupunkitaloudellisilla vaikutuksilla ja ylipäätään ymmärretään, joukkoliikenteen laadullisen palvelutason merkitys.

Minusta meillä ongelma on juuri siinä, että EI tiedosteta tuloksien epävarmuus- ja virhetekijöitä. Meillä halutaan yksinkertaisia vastauksia monimutkaisiin asioihin, ja yksinkertaisia vastauksia on helppo saada yksinkertaisesta mallista.

Jos puutteellisen mallin puutteellisuus tiedostetaan, on parempi olla kertomatta sillä saatuja tuloksia yleisölle ja poliitikoille, jos heille ei kyetä kertomaan puutteita. Lukuarvoja ei esimerkiksi pidä esittää viidellä merkitsevällä numerolla, jos merkitseviä numeroita on 1,5.




> Eri momenteilta kuitenkin. Valtiolla on tapana käyttää suhteellisen vakiona pysyvä summa liikenteen infrainvestointeihin.


Momentit ja niiden rahamäärät päätetään samasta potista. Käytetäänkö miljardista 1 miljoona tutkimukseen ja 999 miljoonaa rakentamiseen vai kaikki rakentamiseen on puhtaasti tahdon asia.




> Eihän tässä maailmassa millään ole kiirettä.


Onpas. Esim. Kruunuvuoren raitiotie on rakennettava itse alueen kanssa, muuten hanke jää turhaksi ja asukkaat oppivat kulkemaan autoilla. Jokeri pitää muuttaa raitotieksi mahdollisimman pian kysynnän kasvun vuoksi. Muuten joukkoliikenne kerää huonoa mainetta ja joukkoliikenteeseen luottavat ihmiset palaavat autoilijoiksi. Jos Hista rakennetaan, paikallisjunarata on tehtävä sinne heti, tai tulos on sama kuin Kruunuvuorenrannan kanssa.

Sen sijaan länsimeton kohdalla on yhtentekevää, olisiko se valmis nyt, 5 vuotta sitten vai 20 vuoden kuluttua. Etelä-Espoo elää autoilun varassa, eikä metro palvele Espoon kasvua, kuten esimerkiksi Suurpeltoa. Eikä se paranna joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tai vähennä autoilua. Länsimetro olisi pitänyt rakentaa 1970-luvulla kun tehtiin Espoon metsälähiöt ja Länsiväylä. Silloin tilanne oli sama kuin nyt on Kruunuvuorenrannassa tai Histassa. Mutta Etelä-Espoon kohdalla tilaisuus meni ohi jo.




> Osoittaahan sen myös Espoon koko historia. Uskon ja toivon kuitenkin aikojen muuttuneen sen verran, että Espoossa ollaan nyt valmiita panostamaan myös joukkoliikenteeseen.


Espoo on vastustanut metroa, joka on eri asia kuin joukkoliikenne. Minun tietämäni mukaan Espoo ei ole koskaan vastustanut Rantaradan paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämistä. Mutta Helsingille tuskin sopii, että valtio päättäisikin käyttää metron tukirahan verran rahaa ja rakentaa paikallisliikenneraiteet Leppävaarasta Espoon keskukseen. Kuka silloin on joukkoliikennevastainen?

Espoolle on aina myös tehty selväksi, että sillä ei ole lupaa suunnitella joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä omista lähtökohdistaan modernina raitiotienä. Espoota syytetään joukkoliikennevastaisuudesta niin kauan, kun se ei hyväksy sitä, mitä Helsinki haluaa naapurikaupunkinsa alueelle. Samalla tavalla Helsinki on joukkoliikennevastainen, kun se ei hyväksy omalle alueelleen sitä, mitä Espoo haluaisi. On se sitten busseja tai ratikkaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta sanoipa kukaan mitä tahansa kuinka asiantuntevaa, tuon kartan nähneelle päättävälle taholle on kovin vaikeaa mennä vakuuttamaan, että metro ja siihen sisältyvä liityntäliikenne toimivat huonosti ja niiden laajentaminen länteen ei parantaisi joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä.


Tämä on minusta hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten asiaa ei pitäisi esittää julkisuuteen ja päättäjille liian yksinkertaistettuna.

Jos katsotaan kuvan karttoja ja sitä sinistä joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakkaiden aluetta, nähdään sen olevan Helsinki, jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä selviää pääsääntöisesti puolta halvemmalla lipulla kuin Espoossa ja Vantaalla.

Helsinki on myös se alue, joka on rakennettu suureksi osaksi aikana ennen autoja ja tehty siten joukkoliikennekaupungiksi. Espoo ja Vantaa on rakennettu autokaupungeiksi, joiden joukkoliikenteen tarjonta ei koskaan ole ollut likikään sillä tasolla kuin kaikkialla Helsingin alueella - ei ainoastaan metroradan suunnassa.

Laajasalon tapausta en osaa kommentoida. Jos mm. Jollaksen joukkoliikennemyönteisyys johtuisi metrosta, miksi sama efekti sitten ei ole Vuosaaressa ja Mellunkylässä, joita metro palvelee paremmin? Olisiko kyse siitä, että Herttoniemi ja Roihuvuori (molemmat ilmeisesti kuuluvat tummaan alueeseen yhdessä Laajasalon, Santahaminan ja Jollaksen kanssa) ovat Helsingin vanhimpia lähiöitä (eivät vanhimmat) ja asutettu alun perin joukkoliikenteen varaan. Metrohan ei onneksi heikentänyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, joten perinne kestää.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Laajasalon tapausta en osaa kommentoida. Jos mm. Jollaksen joukkoliikennemyönteisyys johtuisi metrosta, miksi sama efekti sitten ei ole Vuosaaressa ja Mellunkylässä, joita metro palvelee paremmin?


Laajasalosta on vain yksi reitti pois. Matka-ajat ovat liityntäliikenne-metro-yhdistelmällä ja henkilöautolla aika samat sekä Helsingin keskustaan että itään. Autollakin ainoat järkevät reitit Laajasalosta muualle Helsinkiin ovat Sörnäisten tai Itäkeskuksen kautta. Tällainen rakenne aiheuttanee sen, että joukkoliikenteestä tulee yllättävän kilpailukykyistä, sillä autoilijalla ei ole suorempia reittejä tarjolla, jotka tekisivät autosta kilpailukykyistä. Vuosaaressa ja Mellunkylässä Kehä I on lähempänä ja työmatkat voivat suuntautua enemmän Kehän varren paikkoihin, ehkäpä Laajasaloon sijoittautuneet ihmiset käyvät enemmän töissä keskustassa, koska Kehälle on vaikeampaa päästä ja keskustaan julkisella liikenteellä pääsee sujuvasti, vaikka autoilu on tahmaista sinne suuntaan.

Vaikea todella sanoa. Jos kyse olisi joukkoliikenteen perinteestä, niin esiintyykö vastaavaa muilla Helsingin alueilla? Mikä on perinteen osuus ja mikä taas "faktojen" osuus? Koska jos asukkaat vaihtuvat pikku hiljaa alueilla, niin kyllä sinne tulee väistämättä sellaistakin väkeä, jolla julkisen liikenteen käyttö ei ole niin verissä ja tällöin palvelutason vaikutus astuu kuvaan. Roihikassa palvelutaso on ainakin korkea, päivisinkin kulkee liityntäbusseja 10 min välein Hertsikkaan ja ruuhkassa tuplaten. Tätä voi verrata moneen ei-liityntäliikennealueen 20 minuutin vuoroväliin päivällä.

----------


## Kani

> 1950-luvulla ajateltiin, että sitten on autoille tilaa, kun joukkoliikenne saadaan kaduilta pois.


Huomasin asian konkreettisesti eilen, kun käytin tätä kuuluisaa Helsingin metroa. Käytännössä koko matka Itäkeskuksesta Sörnäisiin asti on pelkkää autoilualuetta. Maisema Etelä-Espoossakaan ei ole niin autoiluvaltaista kuin Itäkeskuksen-Siilitien-Herttoniemen väli: pelkkää yhtenäistä autoliikkeiden, rautakauppojen ja bensa-asemien jonoa. Muutama siedettävällä etäisyydellä oleva asuinalue lähinnä radan pohjoispuolella, paljon asuinalueita liityntäliikenteen varassa. Itäkeskuksesta itään on rakennettu ne satelliittilähiöt, joita suunnitelmatalouteen kuuluivat. Muut kaupunkirakenteelliset saavutukset ovat vaatimattomia.




> Kauempana olevien pientalojen asukkaat joutuvat kulkemaan kauppaan pyörällä, bussilla tai autolla, mutta matka ei silti ole mahdoton, varsinkin jos työmatkan ohessa hoitaa kauppa-asiat. En usko, että ilman tätä suurta juna- tai metroaseman marketiakaan saataisiin pieniä kauppoja kannattamaan paljoa syrjempänä, silloin ihmiset vain kävisivät moottoritien varren marketeissa.


Tämä kuvaa hyvin, miten metro ja henkilöauto ovat kovasti toisilleen sukua: palvelut siirtyvät ihmisten läheltä metron lähelle, aivan kuten palvelut ovat siirtyneet ihmisten läheltä autojen lähelle.

----------


## late-

> Parempaakaan ei kuitenkaan ole. En ole ainakaan kuullut, että olisi missään päin maailmaa. Metodiikkavirhe ei kuitenkaan ole ongelma niin kauan kun tiedostetaan, että tuloksiin liittyy epävarmuustekijöitä.


Vaan tiedostetaanko? Minulle on lähestulkoon huudettu naama punaisena liikenne-ennustementelmien erehtymättömyyttä YTV:llä parin vuoden sisään. Mitään erehtymisen vaaraa niissä ei kuulemma ole. Ei, vaikka niitä kehittäneet tutkijat puutteista varoittaisivatkin.

Samoin HKL:llä on nykyään tapana tehdä päätöksiä "numeroiden perusteella" eli jokseenkin suoraan sokeasti ennusteajoilla saatujen lukujen mukaan. Herkkyystarkasteluja, tulosten analysointia ja itsekritiikkiä ei silloin kaivata. Numerofetissi on niin perusteellista, että EMME-ennusteita tehdään myös täysin soveltumattomista mikrotason tarkasteluista. Minäkin olen niitä tehnyt, kun pyydetään.

Menetelmästö on maailmalla pitkälti sama ennusteiden osalta, joskin hiukan parempia ennusteohjelmia seututasolla ainakin väitetään olevan (uudet Visumin versiot ja ESRIn paikkatietojärjestelmään pohjautuva Rapidis TrafficAnalyst). Maailmalla hankearvioinneissa kuitenkin katsotaan muutakin kuin liikenne-ennusteita. Varsinkin sosiekonomiset vaikutukset kuten kuntatalouden muutokset, alueiden sosiaalisen aseman parantuminen ja syntyvät uudet investoinnit otetaan huomioon. Lisäksi yksityiskohtaisissa tarkasteluissa mm. Tallinnassa on laskettu todellisia liikennöintikustannuksia ja arvioitu niiden vaikutusta järjestelmän operointitalouteen. Meillä tyydytään laskemaan nykyisillä yksikkökustannuksilla (tai hatusta vedetyillä tulevilla yksikkökustannuksilla) ja keskimääräisillä ajonopeuksilla karkeasti, jolloin monet tehokkuuden parantumisen muodot eivät edes voi näkyä tuloksissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämä kuvaa hyvin, miten metro ja henkilöauto ovat kovasti toisilleen sukua: palvelut siirtyvät ihmisten läheltä metron lähelle, aivan kuten palvelut ovat siirtyneet ihmisten läheltä autojen lähelle.


Jos palvelujen keskittäminen on kuitenkin trendi, niin kumpi näistä on parempi vaihtoehto? Minusta se metroasema alkaa kuulostaa ihmeen hyvältä sijoittamisvaihtoehdolta Kehä III:n varren sijaan, kun olen näitä kumpaakin kokeillut. Malmilla on hyvä esimerkki siitä, kuinka automarket, julkisten palvelujen keskittymä ja juna-asema voidaan yhdistää kätevästi. Asumista tosin voisi olla enemmän siinä välittömässä läheisyydessä. Muualla Suomessa (erikoistapauksina pääradan pikkukaupunkiketju) on lähestulkoon tuntematonta, että Prismaan voisi päästä hyvin julkisilla kulkuvälineillä. Malmin Prisman kohdalla ei ole myöskään pilattu kaupunkiympäristöä parkkipaikkamatolla, vaan parkkipaikat ovat talon alla piilossa.

Mielenkiintoista pohdittavaa on muuten siinä, että miten paljon lähikauppojen kuihtuminen liittyy liityntäliikenteeseen. Siinä kun ostokset voi tehdä vaihtaessa kulkuvälineestä toiseen kotimatkalla. Jos pakollista vaihtoa ei olisi, ostettaisiinko ruoat jostain muualta, kuten lähikaupasta tai työpaikan läheltä, vai jäätäisiinkö varta vasten pois supermarketissa käymistä varten.

----------


## PNu

> Huomasin asian konkreettisesti eilen, kun käytin tätä kuuluisaa Helsingin metroa. Käytännössä koko matka Itäkeskuksesta Sörnäisiin asti on pelkkää autoilualuetta. Maisema Etelä-Espoossakaan ei ole niin autoiluvaltaista kuin Itäkeskuksen-Siilitien-Herttoniemen väli: pelkkää yhtenäistä autoliikkeiden, rautakauppojen ja bensa-asemien jonoa. Muutama siedettävällä etäisyydellä oleva asuinalue lähinnä radan pohjoispuolella, paljon asuinalueita liityntäliikenteen varassa.


No niin. Tähän asti kantava argumenttisi on ollut, ettei Itämetron suosiosta voi tehdä johtopäätöksiä Länsimetron tulevan käytön suhteen, koska Itä-Helsinki on mielestäsi rakennettu varta vasten metroa varten mutta Etelä-Espoo autoilun varaan. Jos nyt olet itsekin havahtunut huomaamaan, että Itämetro kulkee moottoritien varressa ja tästä huolimatta metro on suosittu niin miksi Länsimetro ei voisi menestyä? Länsimetrohan on linjauksensa osalta suunniteltu selvästi Itämetroa tarkoituksenmukaisemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoista pohdittavaa on muuten siinä, että miten paljon lähikauppojen kuihtuminen liittyy liityntäliikenteeseen. Siinä kun ostokset voi tehdä vaihtaessa kulkuvälineestä toiseen kotimatkalla. Jos pakollista vaihtoa ei olisi, ostettaisiinko ruoat jostain muualta, kuten lähikaupasta tai työpaikan läheltä, vai jäätäisiinkö varta vasten pois supermarketissa käymistä varten.


Minun Itäkeskusta koskevien havaintojeni perusteella liityntämatkustajat eivät käytä vaihtopaikkaa ostoksiin matkan varrella. Selvä vähemmistö poistuu metrosta ylipäätään kauppakeskuksen suuntaan ja osa heistäkin on niitä, jotka lähellä asuvina eivät käytä liityntää.

Tälle ilmiölle on minusta myös luontevia selityksiä. Liityntäbussi etenkin ruuhka-aikaan ei ole kovin soveltuva kantamusten kuljettamiseen. Kauppakeskus on iso, joten asiointimatkasta tulee pitkä, koska kauppa ja bussipysäkki eivät ole vieretysten. Harvemmin kulkevien liityntäbussien kanssa tulee aikatauluongelma, koska kaupassakäynnin aikaa on vaikea ennakoida toisin kuin töistä lähtöä siten, että sovittaa metromatkan ja liityntäbussin lähdön kohtuullisesti yhteen.

Silti en ole sitä mieltä, että kaupan keskittyminen johtuu liityntäliikenteestä. Kysehän on ilmiöstä, joka on samanlainen kaikkialla. Jopa siellä, missä ei edes ole mainittavaa joukkoliikennettä. Pidän kaupan keskittymistä kaupan kannalta luonnollisena liiketoiminnan tuottavuuskehityksenä, joka käyttää hyväkseen autoilua jakelun siirtämiseksi asiakkaan hoitoon ja maksettavaksi.

Kauppakeskus liityntäasemalla on tietenkin siitä hyvä ratkaisu, että sinne sentään on joukkoliikenneyhteydet silloin. Paras ratkaisu on kuitenkin lähipalvelu kävelyetäisyydellä ja joukkoliikenteen pysäkkien yhteydessä. Silloin kauppa on myös työmatkan varrella toimivalla tavalla. Se on myös lähellä siten, että siellä voi asioida myös päivittäin, ei vain keskittämällä viikon ostokset lauantain kauppareissuun.

Lähikauppa on ympäristö- ja ilmastoystävällistä sekä inhimillistä palvelua, koska se vähentää liikennettä ja palvelee parhaiten kaikkia väestöryhmiä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoo maksaa Länsimetron kustannuksista 50,4% eli 72% 30% valtionavun jälkeisistä kustannuksista.


Koskee ymmärtääkseni koko osuutta Kivenlahteen asti?




> Jo nyt tunnustettu kustannuslisäys johtaa Espoon rahoitusosuuden lisääntymisen 75 M. Tämä on samaa luokkaa, kuin mikä olisi Espoon rahoitusosuus esim. Raide-Jokerista tai Leppävaara - Espoon keskus kaupunkiradasta.


Mikä on Espoon osuus kaupunkiradasta loppujen lopuksi, ja mikä valtion ja mikä on Kauniaisten? Sitä radastahan kulkee n 1/3 Kauniaisten kaupungin alueen läpi, joten ennekuin päätöstä radan rakentamisesta aikoinaan tulee, syntyy kyllä mehevä riita kuka maksaa ja mitä. Kauniainen jolla on 8000 asukasta, tuskin tulee maksamaan kolmasosaa radasta, joka sille kuuluisi, hyvä jos edes kymmenesosaa.




> Investointi, joka on oleellisesti vaihtoehtoisia käyttötarkoituksia kannattamattomampi, on aina kyseenalainen.


Länsimetron on laskettu alentavan bussilikenteen kuluja tuntuvasti. Työvoimapulan ja korkeasuhdanteen johdosta bussilla ajaminenkin kallistuu siinä missä länsimetron rakentaminen. 




> Espoon liikelaitoksilla on todennäköisesti intressinä käyttää mahdolliset kassavaransa omiin investointeihinsa. Espoossa on kasvavana kuntana hyvin suuret paineet kunnallisteknisiin investointeihin.
> 
> Joukkoliikennehankkeen mahdollisia suoria taloudellisia tuottoja ovat esimerkiksi:
> - Joukkoliikenteen matkamäärien ja lipputulojen lisääntyminen
> - Joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannusten väheneminen
> - Maan arvon nousu pysäkkien vaikutusalueella (tuloutettavissa tonttimyynnin, maankäyttösopimuskorvausten ja kiinteistöveron kautta)


Jos "raha ratkaisee" niin Espoon ei kannattaisi tukea joukkoliikennettä millään tavalla, erota YTV:stäkin ja lopettaa kunnallinen terveydenhoito ja perusopetuskin. on asioita joita ei voi aina mitata rahalla. 




> Esimerkiksi kaikki 1970-luvulta 2000-luvulle toteutetut Helsingin raitiolinjaston laajennukset ovat olleet kannattavia näillä perusteilla ja niistä suurin osa on rahoitettu tonttien vuokratuloilla.


Jos Helsingin raitiotieverkon toteutunut invstointivauhti on optimaalinen, voidaan sanoa hyvästit raide-Jokerillekin?




> Lisäksi voidaan laskea erilaisia yhteiskuntataloudellisia tuottoja, kuten esim.
> aikasäästöjä ja päästöjen vähennyksiä. Näiden soveltamisesta joukkoliikenteeseen on kiistaa.


Onko päästöjen vähennys aivan mitätön asia? 




> 600 - 1000 M hintaista Länsimetroa ei saada edes tällä tavoin kannattavaksi.
> Hyötyjen arvot eivät ole nousseet samassa suhteessa kuin rakentamiskustannukset.
> 
> On siis kysymys siitä, haluaako Espoo tuhlata arvovaltasyistä rahaa hankkeeseen, joka on yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton.


Unohdetaan myös se, että metro mahdollistaa kasvun, eli tehokkaan työpaikka- ja asuntorakentamisen. Suomi on noussut maailman 10 rikkaimpien maiden joukkoon enemmän tai vähemmän pysyvästi, ja pk-seutu vastaa talouskasvusta suuremmalti osin. 1000 M metrosta, (jos sen saa sillä hinnalla Kivelahteen asti), on pikkuraha. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tälle ilmiölle on minusta myös luontevia selityksiä. Liityntäbussi etenkin ruuhka-aikaan ei ole kovin soveltuva kantamusten kuljettamiseen. Kauppakeskus on iso, joten asiointimatkasta tulee pitkä, koska kauppa ja bussipysäkki eivät ole vieretysten. Harvemmin kulkevien liityntäbussien kanssa tulee aikatauluongelma, koska kaupassakäynnin aikaa on vaikea ennakoida toisin kuin töistä lähtöä siten, että sovittaa metromatkan ja liityntäbussin lähdön kohtuullisesti yhteen.


Systeemi toimii jos osaa käyttäytyä kaupassa rationaalisesti. Itäkeskus on ehkä vähän huono esimerkki, se on "liian iso". Miten asiat ovat esim Vuosaaren kolumbuksessa? 




> Lähikauppa on ympäristö- ja ilmastoystävällistä sekä inhimillistä palvelua, koska se vähentää liikennettä ja palvelee parhaiten kaikkia väestöryhmiä.


Ei palvele. Pelkästään lähikauppoihin perustuva kaupallisten palvelujen rakenne sopii vain tietylle osalle ihmisiä, kuten myös pelkästään automarketteihin perustuva, puhumattakaan nettiostamisesta tai sitä että syö vain ravintoloissa. Kaikki eivät ole tehty samasta muotista, ja kaikilla ei ole sama elämän- tai rahatilanne. Kauppakeskukset joukkoliikennesolmuissa täydennettynä pienillä perusvalikoiman lähikaupoilla haarukoi parhaisten esikaupunkialueiden eri väestöryhmät.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos puutteellisen mallin puutteellisuus tiedostetaan, on parempi olla kertomatta sillä saatuja tuloksia yleisölle ja poliitikoille, jos heille ei kyetä kertomaan puutteita.


Jos suunnittelijat eivät itsekään tiedosta mallin puuttellisuutta, niin pahahan siitä on kertoa. Jos ja kun poliittiset päättäjät haluavat päätöstensä tueksi numeroita, niin silloin heidän olisi kyettävä myös ymmärtämään, jos heille selitetään annettuihin numeroihin liittyvistä epävarmuuksista.




> Momentit ja niiden rahamäärät päätetään samasta potista. Käytetäänkö miljardista 1 miljoona tutkimukseen ja 999 miljoonaa rakentamiseen vai kaikki rakentamiseen on puhtaasti tahdon asia.


Sotien loppuminenkin maailmasta on puhtaasti tahdon asia, mutta muutosta ei vaan ole näköpiirissä.




> Sen sijaan länsimeton kohdalla on yhtentekevää, olisiko se valmis nyt, 5 vuotta sitten vai 20 vuoden kuluttua.


Etelä-Espoossa on vielä täydennysrakentamisen varaa, jota metro palvelee. Esim. Keilaniemeen on hiljattain esitetty suunnitelmia uusista tornitaloista. Mitä kauemmin metron rakentaminen viivästyy, sitä enemmän vielä rakentamattomista tonteista ehditään rakentaa niin, ettei niitä tule edes käytettyä optimaalisesti metroon nähden.

Ja tokihan laadukkaasta joukkoliikenneyhteydestä on hyötyä, vaikka se rakennetaankin jo olemassaolevaan kaupunkirakenteeseen. Mitä aiemmin yhteys rakennetaan, sitä aiemmin päästään nauttimaan sen hyödyistä.




> Espoo on vastustanut metroa, joka on eri asia kuin joukkoliikenne.


Espoon tähän astinen track record joukkoliikenneinvestoinneista on aika heikko. Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan rakentamisessa Espoo oli mukana pienellä osuudella, mutta valtaosan siitä maksoivat valtio ja Helsinki.

----------


## Kani

> No niin. Tähän asti kantava argumenttisi on ollut, ettei Itämetron suosiosta voi tehdä johtopäätöksiä Länsimetron tulevan käytön suhteen, koska Itä-Helsinki on mielestäsi rakennettu varta vasten metroa varten mutta Etelä-Espoo autoilun varaan.


Väli Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus ei tiettävästi ole Itä-Helsinkiä, vaan Itäkeskus ja alue siitä itään.

Kysyä sopii uudelleen, missä ovat metron myönteiset kaupunkirakenteelliset vaikutukset kuvaamallani alueella, ja mikä erottaa sen mistä tahansa retailpark-pusikosta Vantaalla tai Espoossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Väli Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus ei tiettävästi ole Itä-Helsinkiä, vaan Itäkeskus ja alue siitä itään.


Wikipedian mukaan "Itä-Helsinki kattaa itäisen ja kaakkoisen peruspiirin". Näin ollen Kulosaarikin on tuossa mukana Herttoniemen, Laajasalon yms. lisäksi.

----------


## kemkim

> Kysyä sopii uudelleen, missä ovat metron myönteiset kaupunkirakenteelliset vaikutukset kuvaamallani alueella, ja mikä erottaa sen mistä tahansa retailpark-pusikosta Vantaalla tai Espoossa.


Hyvä julkinen liikenne. Itä-Helsinki ja Vihdintien sekä Kehä I:n risteyksen alue ovat kuin eri maailmasta, vaikka molemmat ovat Helsinkiä. Puhumattakaan Vantaanportin eli Jumbon alueesta, jossa joukkoliikenne ei pahemmin palvele.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Koskee ymmärtääkseni koko osuutta Kivenlahteen asti?


Ei koske. Tällä kustannusjaolla Espoo maksaa kokonaan "omavastuun" eli 70% Espoon puolella olevasta radasta.

Osuudesta Matinkylä - Kivenlahti ei ole mitään päätöstä. Jos Espoo saisi sille rahaa samoin ehdoin, sen maksuosuus olisi 70%.




> Länsimetron on laskettu alentavan bussilikenteen kuluja tuntuvasti.


Nämä on laskettu RaideYVA:n hyöty/kustannuslaskelmaan. Herkkyystarkasteluissa on tarkasteltu polttoaineen ja palkkakustannusten muutosten vaikutusta.




> Jos "raha ratkaisee" niin Espoon ei kannattaisi tukea joukkoliikennettä millään tavalla, erota YTV:stäkin ja lopettaa kunnallinen terveydenhoito ja perusopetuskin.


Hivenen suhteellisuudentajua. Ei se, että joku joukkoliikennehanke on suhteettoman kallis, tee joukkoliikenteen tukemisesta järjetöntä.

Nykyisen tasoinen joukkoliikenne on edellytys sille, että esim. Etelä-Espoon kerrostaloissa esim. Olarissa, Kivenlahdessa ja Iivisniemessä asuu myös veronmaksajia eikä vain tulonsiirtojen nettosaajia. 




> Jos Helsingin raitiotieverkon toteutunut invstointivauhti on optimaalinen, voidaan sanoa hyvästit raide-Jokerillekin?


Helsingin raitiotieverkon investointitahti ei ole optimaalinen.  

On fakta, että kaikki investoinnit Helsingin raitiotieverkkoon on katettu sillä, että sen vaikutusalueella tonttien arvo on noussut ja joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannusten ja lipputulojen suhde on parempi.

Kuten hyvin tiedät, mielestäni Helsingin raitiotieverkko tulisi ripeästi laajentaa kattamaan Helsingin, Espoon, Kauniaisten ja Vantaan muodostaman yhtenäisen taajama-alueen ne tiiviisti rakennetut alueet, jotka eivät ole kävelyetäisyydellä nykyisistä metro- ja paikallisjuna-asemista.

Tämä investointi voidaan kattaa:
- Laskevilla liikennöintikustannuksilla
- Lisääntyvillä lipputuloilla
- Lisääntyvillä tuloilla maan myynnistä, vuokraamisesta ja maankäyttösopimuskorvauksista




> Onko päästöjen vähennys aivan mitätön asia?


Ei, mutta sen muuttaminen rahaksi on kiistanalaista.

Raide-YVA:n mukaan Länsimetro ei lisäksi vähennä päästöjä kuin korvaamansa Matinkylä - Kamppi - bussiliikenteen verran. Henkilöautoliikenteen suorite ei muutu Länsimetron vuoksi.

Etelä-Espoon liikenteen päästöjä voidaan vähentää huomattavasti enemmän edullisemmin kustannuksin esimerkiksi toteuttamalla TramWest (www.tramwest.fi) tai muuttamalla pääosa bussiliikenteestä johdinautoiksi.




> Unohdetaan myös se, että metro mahdollistaa kasvun, eli tehokkaan työpaikka- ja asuntorakentamisen.


Pikaraitiotie mahdollistaa aivan yhtä hyvin kasvun. Lisäksi se kattaa paljon suuremman osan suunnitellusta tehokkaasta työpaikka- ja asuntorakentamisesta.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kun täällä kovasti korostetaan tuota faktapuolta, niin kuurangon kommentti Espoon track recordista oli todella osuva, faktoihin perustuva.
Kun katsoo tätä itseään kaupungiksi kutsuvaa haja-asutusaluetta, niin asia on harvinaisen selvä. Sisäisiä linjoja on todella vähän, niiden tarjoamat yhteydet ovat todella huonoja, vuorovälit pitkiä jne. En muista missä tutkimuksessa asia kävi ilmi, mutta Espoossa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus sisäisessä kuin seutuliikenteessäkin painii aivan eri sarjassa. Rikas Espoo on vastustanut seutulippua, yhteistä jätehuoltoa ja muuta turhaa, josta olisi haittaa erilaisille politrukeille ja kiinteistöspekulanteille. Halutaan olla melkein Helsinkiä, myydä paikkaa "Helsinki regionina" jne, mutta yhteisiin talkoisiin osallistuminen ei kiinnosta. Se sellainen YTV:n aikataulukirja kertoo totuuden Espoon joukkoliikenteestä. Espoolla olisi ollut mahdollisuus rakentaa ratikka tai esim edistää h4:n linjaamista Kuusisaaren kautta. Eipä ole kuulunut mitään, ylimielinen äänensävy Kokkosen Marketalta ei ole hävinnyt minnekään.
Track record kertoo paljon, Helsinki on ainoana tehnyt jotain konkreettista joukkoliikenteen eteen, vaikka ei tarpeeksi. Millainenkohan paikka pk-seutu olisi, jos espoolaiset ja pari metronvastustajaa olisivat saaneet sen vapaasti suunnitella?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raide-YVA:n mukaan Länsimetro ei lisäksi vähennä päästöjä kuin korvaamansa Matinkylä - Kamppi - bussiliikenteen verran. Henkilöautoliikenteen suorite ei muutu Länsimetron vuoksi.


Lisäksi jos arvioidaan päästöjen aiheuttamaa haittaa esim. rahana sairastumiskustannusten kautta, metro ei vähennä sitää päästöjen osuutta, joka on kaikkein kallein. Eli asuinalueella maanpinnan tasoon hengitettäväksi tulevia päästöjä. Metron päästövähennyksien välittömät hyötyjät ovat Länsiväylän autoilijat. Liityntäbussit jatkavat asuinalueiden saastuttamista. Vain raitiotie tai johdinautot auttavat tässä asiassa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun täällä kovasti korostetaan tuota faktapuolta, niin kuurangon kommentti Espoon track recordista oli todella osuva, faktoihin perustuva.


Käypä kertaamassa Espoon teettämät raitiotiesuunnitelmat. Jo ajalta ennen Kokkosta. Taitaa alkaa noin vuodesta 1991, ainakin niin kauan on ollut Helsingillä jarru päällä läntisen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle.




> Espoolla olisi ollut mahdollisuus rakentaa ratikka tai esim edistää h4:n linjaamista Kuusisaaren kautta. Eipä ole kuulunut mitään, ylimielinen äänensävy Kokkosen Marketalta ei ole hävinnyt minnekään.
> Track record kertoo paljon, Helsinki on ainoana tehnyt jotain konkreettista joukkoliikenteen eteen, vaikka ei tarpeeksi.


Niin on. Helsinki on vastustanut kaikkia Espoon ajatuksia metron vaihtoehdoksi. Sillä tavalla Helsinki on edistänyt seudullista yhteistyötä ja Espoon joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä.




> Millainenkohan paikka pk-seutu olisi, jos espoolaiset ja pari metronvastustajaa olisivat saaneet sen vapaasti suunnitella?


Millainenkohan paikka seutu olisi, jos pari metrofanaatikkoa olisi saanut toteuttaa kaikki suunnitelmansa? Mallia voi mennä ottamaan vaikka Prahan, Bratislavan tai Itä-Berliinin lähiöistä. Varmaan muistakin, mutta ne olen itse nähnyt. Ainakin kehyskunnat olisivat menestyneet tonttimaan myynnissä omakotirakentajille paljon paremmin kuin nyt.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Millainenkohan paikka seutu olisi, jos pari metrofanaatikkoa olisi saanut toteuttaa kaikki suunnitelmansa? o


Helsinki voisi muistuttaa Tukholmaa? No ei se Tukholmakaan minusta niin kauhea paikka ole. Ehkä vähän kolkko, mutta se johtuu enemmänkin massiivisesta betoniarkkitehtuurista, jota sinne sosialismin kulta-aikoina viljeltiin.

----------


## teme

> Ei palvele. Pelkästään lähikauppoihin perustuva kaupallisten palvelujen rakenne sopii vain tietylle osalle ihmisiä, kuten myös pelkästään automarketteihin perustuva, puhumattakaan nettiostamisesta tai sitä että syö vain ravintoloissa. Kaikki eivät ole tehty samasta muotista, ja kaikilla ei ole sama elämän- tai rahatilanne. Kauppakeskukset joukkoliikennesolmuissa täydennettynä pienillä perusvalikoiman lähikaupoilla haarukoi parhaisten esikaupunkialueiden eri väestöryhmät.


Ihmettelin noita asemien suunnitelma yllämainitusta vinkkelistä. En ymmärrä seuraavia asioita, ehkä näihin on joku syy:

Metroasema on luonteva osa kauppakeskusta, ja en oikein ymmärrä miksei näitä asemia voi rahastaa ainakin osittain ko. kauppakeskuksilta ja/tai tehdä samalla liiketilaa kun asemankin? Vrt. Kaisaniemi.

Ja mikä hiivatin keksintö on tuo lähes jokaisessa Espoon asemassa kummitteleva lippuhalli? Mikä ihmeen funktio on tuollaisella maanalaisella pikkuaukiolla, eikö se nyt olisi luontevaa että laiturilta nousisivat liukuportaan suoraan keskelle kauppakeskusta? Vrt. Kamppi. Ja minkä ihmeen takia Otaniemen asemassa on kolme uloskäyntiä joista yksikään ei nouse sen aseman päälle tulevan uudisrakennuksen sisään?

Noiden asemien yhteyteen ylipäänsä on piirretty hyvin vähän liiketilaa, eikö esim. Matinkylässä liiketilan pitäisi olla heti aseman päälle, eikä parkkipaikkojen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos suunnittelijat eivät itsekään tiedosta mallin puuttellisuutta, niin pahahan siitä on kertoa.


Jos ei ole asiastaan perillä, ei pitäisi esittää koko asiaa. Tosin on suunittelijoita ja suunnittelijoita. Kuten Late-:kin kirjoitti, kyllä rajoitukset ja ongelmat ovat tiedossa. Mutta niistä on mukavampi vaieta, jos vaikeneminen tukee omia tavoitteita.




> Jos ja kun poliittiset päättäjät haluavat päätöstensä tueksi numeroita, niin silloin heidän olisi kyettävä myös ymmärtämään, jos heille selitetään annettuihin numeroihin liittyvistä epävarmuuksista.


Kyllä asia on niin, että poliitikolla on oikeus kuulla perustelut päätöksilleen niiltä, joiden kuuluu ymmärtää ne perustelut. On vastuun pakoilemista selittää, että poliitikon pitäisi omaksua asiantuntijan tietämys ymmärtääkseen, mitä hänelle sanotaan.

Koko demokraattinen päätöksentekojärjestelmä perustuu siihen, että päättäjät ovat maallikkoja, kansansa edustajia, ja he käyttävät apunaan asiantuntijoita, jotka selvittävät ja selittävät asiat maallikon ymmärrettävissä olevalla tavalla.




> Sotien loppuminenkin maailmasta on puhtaasti tahdon asia, mutta muutosta ei vaan ole näköpiirissä.


Juuri niin. Tutkimusta ei tehdä eikä sitä rahoiteta, koska ei haluta. Ei haluta, että tulisi pakko myöntää, että länsimetrollekin on parempia vaihtoehtoja.




> Etelä-Espoossa on vielä täydennysrakentamisen varaa, jota metro palvelee. Esim. Keilaniemeen on hiljattain esitetty suunnitelmia uusista tornitaloista. Mitä kauemmin metron rakentaminen viivästyy, sitä enemmän vielä rakentamattomista tonteista ehditään rakentaa niin, ettei niitä tule edes käytettyä optimaalisesti metroon nähden.


Ei tämä ja mitkään muutkaan suunnitelmat edellytä metroa. RaideYVA:n vertailut ovat vuoden 2030 tilanne, jossa suunniteltu maankäyttö on toteutunut ja on kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa sama. Liikenne siis voidaan hoitaa yhtä hyvin nykyisellä bussijärjestelmällä kuin miljardin maksavalla metrollakin. Siis vuonna 2030. Joten ei ole kiirettä.




> Ja tokihan laadukkaasta joukkoliikenneyhteydestä on hyötyä, vaikka se rakennetaankin jo olemassaolevaan kaupunkirakenteeseen. Mitä aiemmin yhteys rakennetaan, sitä aiemmin päästään nauttimaan sen hyödyistä.


Aivan. Raitiotien olisi voinut rakentaa ainakin jo 1990-luvun alussa, kun raitiotie pääsi viralliseen suunnitteluun mukaan. Siitä olisi päästy nauttimaan jo pian 20 vuoden ajan verrattuna siihen, milloin edes osa miljardimetrosta voisi olla valmis. Ja olisi mm. säästetty Länsiväylän noin 115 miljoonan 
euron leventämisrahat 1990-luvun lopulta.

Siitäkin voisi tehdä laskelman, paljonko olisi säästetty rahaa jos Lauttasaaressa olisi ollut raitiotie jo 30 vuotta. Kun sitä ei "viralliselta taholta" tehdä, voin kertoa itse: noin 45 miljoonaa. Ja tämä on bussien eduksi sillä tavoin, että olen laskenut 30 vuotta 85 paikkaisia telibusseja ja 140 paikkaisia raitiovaunuja, vaikka koko aikaa ei telibusseja ole ollut.

Busseilla huipputunnin vuoroväli (2,2 min) ja päivän vuoromäärä (449) ovat samat kuin Larun busseilla nykyään. Ratikalla olisi huipputunnin vuoroväli 3,7 min, joten määrällisessä palvelutasossa ei ole moittimista. Se on parempi kuin metrolla nykyään myös niille, jotka asuvat metroasemalla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki voisi muistuttaa Tukholmaa? No ei se Tukholmakaan minusta niin kauhea paikka ole. Ehkä vähän kolkko, mutta se johtuu enemmänkin massiivisesta betoniarkkitehtuurista, jota sinne sosialismin kulta-aikoina viljeltiin.


Ilmeisesti sitten Tukholman sinistä linjaa, jota henkilökunta kieltäytyi juuri operoimasta sosiaalisten ongelmien vuoksi. Ehkei näitä ongelmia kuitenkaan olisi Helsingissä, koska Helsinki olisi kaikkialta samanlainen, joten rakentamistapa ei voi tuottaa sosiaalista erilaistumista kuten se tekee nyt Tukholman sinisen metrolinjan varrelle.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei palvele. Pelkästään lähikauppoihin perustuva kaupallisten palvelujen rakenne sopii vain tietylle osalle ihmisiä, kuten myös pelkästään automarketteihin perustuva, puhumattakaan nettiostamisesta tai sitä että syö vain ravintoloissa.


Nyt en kyllä ymmärrä, miksi lähikaupat eivät kelpaisi kaikille. Vai onko jolle kulle itseisarvo käydä ostamassa matiopurkit 6 km:n päästä autolla? Jos jätetään autoilu pois asiointipreferensseistä, niin voihan lähikaupassakin käydä vain kerran viikossa.

Eikä lähikauppaverkko poista sitä, että kaupungilla on keskusta tai useita keskustoja, joissa on erikoisliikkeitä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuten Late-:kin kirjoitti, kyllä rajoitukset ja ongelmat ovat tiedossa.


Minä taas sain late-:n viestistä käsityksen, että rajoitukset ja ongelmat eivät edes ole täysin tiedossa, vaan jotkut suunnittelijat suhtautuvat lukuihin kuin Jumalan sanaan.




> Koko demokraattinen päätöksentekojärjestelmä perustuu siihen, että päättäjät ovat maallikkoja, kansansa edustajia, ja he käyttävät apunaan asiantuntijoita, jotka selvittävät ja selittävät asiat maallikon ymmärrettävissä olevalla tavalla.


Eli asiantuntijat selittävät maallikoille asiat niin kuin haluavat niiden olevan ja maallikot sitten hyväksyvät asian, kun eivät ymmärrä asiaa niin että voisivat sanoa vastaankaan. Poliitikkojen joukossa on kuitenkin jonkun verran työkseen johtavia, jotka osaavat kunnon ammattijohtajan tavoin vaatia numeroita, jotka osoittavat investoinnin mielekkyyden. Mm. matka-aikasummathan ovat siihen tarkoitukseen oikein oivia lukuja. Jos asiantuntija sanoo, että luvut ovat vain suuntaa-antavia, ei poliitikon tarvitse ymmärtää, miksi näin on, eikä poliitikon siis tarvitse olla liikenneasiantuntija.




> Tutkimusta ei tehdä eikä sitä rahoiteta, koska ei haluta. Ei haluta, että tulisi pakko myöntää, että länsimetrollekin on parempia vaihtoehtoja.


Tehdäänhän Suomessa joukkoliikenteen tutkimusta valtion varoilla, esimerkkinä mm. tuo JOTU-ohjelma. Mutta näköjään näet tässäkin salaliittoteorian.




> RaideYVA:n vertailut ovat vuoden 2030 tilanne, jossa suunniteltu maankäyttö on toteutunut ja on kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa sama.


Noin on vertailtu, mutta kuten täällä jo kirjoitettiin, niin kaikki kyllä tietävät mitä länsimetro tarkoittaa Etelä-Espoon maankäytölle. Olisihan se ihan sulaa hulluutta jättää metsikköä metroasemien läheisyyteen ja samalla rakentaa uutta jonnekin Espoon laitamille.




> Raitiotien olisi voinut rakentaa ainakin jo 1990-luvun alussa, kun raitiotie pääsi viralliseen suunnitteluun mukaan.


Minunkin puolestani pääkaupunkiseudulle olisi voinut ja voisi edelleen rakentaa raitioteitä selkeästi enemmän kuin mitä on tehty.

----------


## b10m55

> Väli Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus ei tiettävästi ole Itä-Helsinkiä, vaan Itäkeskus ja alue siitä itään.


Olikos tuo joku vitsi, vai ajatteleeko joku ihan tosissaan Itä-Helsingin alkavan vasta Itäkeskuksesta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä taas sain late-:n viestistä käsityksen, että rajoitukset ja ongelmat eivät edes ole täysin tiedossa, vaan jotkut suunnittelijat suhtautuvat lukuihin kuin Jumalan sanaan.


Siksipä kirjoitinkin, että on suunnittelijoita ja suunnittelijoita. Jotkut osaavat ja tietävät sekä ymmärtävät, toiset eivät.




> Eli asiantuntijat selittävät maallikoille asiat niin kuin haluavat niiden olevan ja maallikot sitten hyväksyvät asian, kun eivät ymmärrä asiaa niin että voisivat sanoa vastaankaan.


Juuri näin se menee. Siksi RaideYVA:kin tehtiin niin, ettei siinä ole mitään todellisia vaihtoehtoja, vaan tahallaan väärin suunniteltuja ja oikeasti täysin epärealistisia ehdotelmia.




> Poliitikkojen joukossa on kuitenkin jonkun verran työkseen johtavia, jotka osaavat kunnon ammattijohtajan tavoin vaatia numeroita, jotka osoittavat investoinnin mielekkyyden.


Aivan, ja he ovat kaikkein pahimpia. Luulevat ymmärtävänsä, mutta eivät kuitenkaan ymmärrä. Sillä eiväthän he ymmärrä sitä, että tulos on saatu teknisesti väärin perustein.




> Mutta näköjään näet tässäkin salaliittoteorian.


Ei tässä mitään salaliittoja ole. Kyllä se on varsin avointa mitä sopii tutkia ja mitä ei. Ja mitä tutkitaan ja mitä ei tutkita.




> Noin on vertailtu, mutta kuten täällä jo kirjoitettiin, niin kaikki kyllä tietävät mitä länsimetro tarkoittaa Etelä-Espoon maankäytölle. Olisihan se ihan sulaa hulluutta jättää metsikköä metroasemien läheisyyteen ja samalla rakentaa uutta jonnekin Espoon laitamille.


Siis tarkoitat, että Espoon yleiskaava on menossa uusiksi? Enpä oikein usko. Eihän edes Itä-Helsingissä ole tapahtunut mitään järisyttävää, vaikka metro rakennettiinkin. Mittavin uudisrakennusalue on Etelä-Vuosaari, joka oli rakentamatonta aluetta. Vastaavat alueet ovat jo Espoon yleiskaavassa.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Heureka. Minä keksin sen, kun sen Antero minulle kertoi.Espoo on siis vimmaisesti halunnyt raideliikennettä, mutta paha Helsinki on estänyt sen.
Espoosta on kuulunut erilaista rääkymistä vähän joka suuntaan, kun sen itsenäisyyttä on loukattu seutulipulla ja yhteisellä jätehuollolla. Miksei tämä tosiasiassa raideliikenteestä pakkomielteisesti kiinnostunut Espoo ole omatoimisena ja itsenäisenä kaupunkina, jossa autoilua harrastavat vain harvat, aloittanut sisäisen ratikkaverkon rakentamista ja tihentänyt vuorovälejään. Kommenttia joukkoliikenteen jarruttamiselle Helsingistä käsin ei voi ottaa siis edes vakavasti, kummankohan sisäinen liikenne on parempaa, Espoon vain Helsingin? Jo pelkästään tällainen väite kertoo sanojastaan enemmän kuin yksikään argumentti; Espoo on nimbylä, jossa ihaillaan amerikkalaista autokaupunkia. Väite siitä, että Helsinki olisi vastustanut jotakin espoolaisia metrosuunnitelmia on kerrassaan hauska, mielettömällä tavalla. Autokaupunki, eli Espoo ei ole halunnut minkäänlaista kunnollista julkista liikennettä, ei bussilla, ratikalla tai metrolla.Itä-Helsinki hyvine ja huonoine puolineen sai nopean ja sujuvan yhteyden keskustaan, ja bussiralli loppui.Kelpaa laajasalolaisillekin, vaikka joutuu menemään bussilla. Aluetta on voitu rakentaa tehokkaammin ja väestönkasvu on mahdollistunut. Jos koko Itä-Helsinki hoidettaisiin busseilla, tarvittaisiin varmaan parikymmentä bussilinjaa lisää+ entiset, jotka kaikki tulisivat tukkimaan Hämeentien.Joopa joo.
Onneksi itämetro on Helsingissä laukaissut raideliikennemyönteisen kehityksen, parista asiantuntemattomasta vastustajasta huolimatta. Mieluimmin betonislummi metrolla (Mellunmäki) kuin betonislummi ilman joukkoliikennettä (Espoo). 

Aiemmin tällä palstalla jo mainitsin,ettei joukkoliikenneväline tee jostain seudusta jonkinlaista, sen tekee rakentaminen. Ei metro slummiuta tai bussikaan, sen tekee huono rakentamisen laatu ja vääränlainen yhdyskuntasuunnittelu. Metron myönteiset vaikutukset näkyvät muuten jo Tapiolassa. Alueen saavutettavuus paranee niin hienosti, että Tapiolaan tehdään satojen miljoonien investoinnit.Miksiköhän bussiliikenne ei tuonut mukanaan näitä investointeja? Helsinki olisi parempi paikka elää, jos metrosuunnitelmat (Castrén yms) olisivat toteutuneet. Meillä olisi hieno kaupunki, jonka keskustaan ei joka päivä ajaisi tuhansia busseja saatuttamaan. Meillä liikutteisiin raiteiden päällä ja useimpiin paikkoihin, joihin nyt menee 30-45 bussilla (esim Maunula), hurautettaisiin 10-15min. Onneksi Maunulakin on saamassa enemmin tai myöhemmin metron. Harmi kepulle, eikös löytyisi joku turha maakuntahanke, johon nämä rahat olisi pitänyt upottaa?

----------


## kemkim

> Harmi kepulle, eikös löytyisi joku turha maakuntahanke, johon nämä rahat olisi pitänyt upottaa?


Pitäisi olla erittäin tyytyväinen, jos pääkaupunkiseudulle saadaan rahaa edes tällaisiin hankkeisiin kuten länsimetro. Voisihan se raha mennä siihenkin, että valtatie 25 Oulusta Kuusamoon muutettaisiin moottoritieksi. Jos metro on suuruudenhulluutta, niin onpa sitä valtion varoilla rakenneltu muutakin suuruudenhullua, kuten Vaasaan parin kilometrin mittainen moottoritie, joka rakennettiin aikoinaan modernin aikakauden symboliksi. Moottoritie ei palvele lainkaan paikallisia, se on vain näytösluontoinen monumentti antamassa Hyvinkään kokoluokkaa olevalle Vaasalle suurkaupungin vaikutelmaa. Toinenkin näytösluontoinen infrajuttu Vaasassa on Raippaluodon silta. Kummasti noihin maakuntiin on mällätty rahaa minimikäytölle jääviin tiehankkeisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onneksi itämetro on Helsingissä laukaissut raideliikennemyönteisen kehityksen, parista asiantuntemattomasta vastustajasta huolimatta.


Voinet varmaan nimetä nämä henkilöt.

Tunnetko muuten lainkaan Itä-Helsinkiä ja Etelä-Espoota, niiden elinkeinorakennetta, väestö- ja työpaikkamääriä, kiinteistöjen arvoja jne? Selitäpä miksi Itä-Helsingissä on metroasemien vieressä tyhjiä tontteja ja yritystoiminta pienimuotoista ja usein tilaa vievää toimintaa, joka on tyypillistä halvalle tonttimaalle! Miksi Itä-Helsingissä ei ole lainkaan sellaista rakentamista, kuin on ollut Keilalahdessa jo vuosikymmeniä? Miksi Espoossa työpaikkaomavaraisuus on yli 100 % ja Los Angelesin joukkoliikennejohtaja nimitti jo 1991 Länsiväylän vartta amerikkalaiseksi ympäristöksi tuttujen yhtiöiden logojen loistaessa liikerakennuksissa pitkin Länsiväylän vartta?

Miksi Etelä-Espoon motarinvarsi on menestynyt mennen tullen paremmin ja Helsingin näkökulmasta kadehdittavasti eikä metro olekaan Itä-Helsingissä tuottanut väittämääsi myönteistä kehitystä? Vai tarkoitatko, että "raideliikennemyönteinen kehitys" merkitsee negatiivista tai ainakin hyvin hidasta kaupunkikehitystä?

Ole ystävällinen, ja vastaa asiallisesti ja asiatietoon perustuen. Jos kirjoitat kuten edellinen viestisi, et esiinny omaksi eduksesi.




> Metron myönteiset vaikutukset näkyvät muuten jo Tapiolassa. Alueen saavutettavuus paranee niin hienosti, että Tapiolaan tehdään satojen miljoonien investoinnit.Miksiköhän bussiliikenne ei tuonut mukanaan näitä investointeja?


Miksiköhän sinne rakenntaan satoja uusia parkkipaikkoja?




> Harmi kepulle, eikös löytyisi joku turha maakuntahanke, johon nämä rahat olisi pitänyt upottaa?


Kun kovin innokkaasti tuot esille puoluepoliittista traumaasi, voisitko kertoa, miten se liittyy liikenteen tai kaupunkisuunnittelun asiantuntemukseen! Tunnetko ehkä jonkin pätevän tutkimuksen, joka kertoo, miten puolueen jäsenyys, kannattaminen tai ehkä pelkkä salassa annettu ääni liittyvät pätevyyteen ammatissa?

Täällä on jo aiemmin toivottu, että kirjoittaisit mieluummin asiaa. Nyt on hyvä tilaisuus aloittaa ja osoittaa oma pätevyytesi, myös muiden arvostelijana.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Selitäpä miksi Itä-Helsingissä on metroasemien vieressä tyhjiä tontteja ja yritystoiminta pienimuotoista ja usein tilaa vievää toimintaa, joka on tyypillistä halvalle tonttimaalle! Miksi Itä-Helsingissä ei ole lainkaan sellaista rakentamista, kuin on ollut Keilalahdessa jo vuosikymmeniä?


Helsinki on halunnut keskittää voimavaransa keskustan kehittämiseen. Itä-Helsinki on olemassa vain keskustan asukasvarastona, josta tullaan keskustaan asioimaan. Espoolla ei ole mitään kummempaa keskusta, joten se on päättänyt keskittää voimavaransa Länsiväylän Helsingin keskustan puoleiseen päätyyn, joka on lähinnä kaupunkia. Jos Espoolla olisi ollut mahdollisuus sijoittaa Nokiat ja muut Ruoholahteen (jos se niemenpala osa Espoota) niin varmaankin näin olisi käynyt. Espoossa on välttämättömyydestä tehty hyve, eli kun ei ole muuta kuin moottoritien vartta tarjolla yrityksille, niin mainostetaan sitä sijaintietuna. Länsiväylän varressa ei ole myöskään pahemmin sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa, joka on mustannut Itä-Helsingin mainetta asukasrakenteen vinoutuessa, koska Espoo ei ole nähnyt tarpeelliseksi osallistua vähävaraisen väestönosan asuttamiseen.

----------


## Kari

> Espoo on siis vimmaisesti halunnyt raideliikennettä, mutta paha Helsinki on estänyt sen.


Vimmaisesta en tiedä, mutta tuskin Espoolla joskus vuosikymmeniä sitten oli sellaisia rahoja, että Helsingin metron kaltaisiin miljardihankkeisiin olisi ollut varaa. Eipä ollut kyllä tarvettakaan silloisilla, nykyisillä ja tuskin tulevillakaan asukasmäärillä.

Sen sijaan kevyemmän raideliikenteen kehittämiseen olisi ollut tahtoa ja taloudellisia edellytyksiä. Mutta kuten tiedämme, Helsinki ei ole juurikaan halunnut kehittää kevyttä raideliikennettä, raitiovaunuverkko ei ole kasvanut vuosikymmeniin juuri ollenkaan.




> Miksei tämä tosiasiassa raideliikenteestä pakkomielteisesti kiinnostunut Espoo ole omatoimisena ja itsenäisenä kaupunkina, jossa autoilua harrastavat vain harvat, aloittanut sisäisen ratikkaverkon rakentamista ja tihentänyt vuorovälejään.


Koska raitiovaunulinja ei ole ollut kannattava useimmilla Espoon sisäisillä linjoilla - ne on ollut edullisempaa järjestää busseilla. Kokonaan uuden järjestelmän tekeminen varikkoineen olisi ollut huomattavan kallista. Paljon kannattavampaa olisi ollut Helsingin valmiin raitiojärjestelmän kehittäminen tai esimerkiksi Raidejokerin kaltaisten laajempia alueita yhdistävien hankkeiden toteuttaminen.

Perusongelmahan tässä on tietenkin se, että Espoo elää käytännössä isomman naapurinsa, Helsingin kyljessä, jolloin merkittävimmät liikennevirrat kulkevat sinne. Näin ollen joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on vaikeaa, ellei se yhdisty tavalla tai toisella Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmään.




> Autokaupunki, eli Espoo ei ole halunnut minkäänlaista kunnollista julkista liikennettä, ei bussilla, ratikalla tai metrolla.


Espoossa on varsin toimiva joukkoliikenne ja lukuisia erittäin hyvin toimivia liikenneyhteyksiä, esimerkiksi Länsiväylän bussiliikenne, johon matkustajat ovat tyytyväisiä ja käyttäjämäärät korkeita.




> Aiemmin tällä palstalla jo mainitsin,ettei joukkoliikenneväline tee jostain seudusta jonkinlaista, sen tekee rakentaminen.


...



> Metron myönteiset vaikutukset näkyvät muuten jo Tapiolassa.


Koita nyt päättää, tekeekö joukkoliikenneväline alueesta jonkinlaisen vai ei.

Kari

----------


## Kani

> Itä-Helsinki hyvine ja huonoine puolineen sai nopean ja sujuvan yhteyden keskustaan, ja bussiralli loppui. ... Alueen saavutettavuus paranee niin hienosti, että Tapiolaan tehdään satojen miljoonien investoinnit.Miksiköhän bussiliikenne ei tuonut mukanaan näitä investointeja? ... Harmi kepulle, eikös löytyisi joku turha maakuntahanke, johon nämä rahat olisi pitänyt upottaa?


Sinäkin olet palannut bussiralleinesi. Bussirallihan ei metron jälkeen loppunut mihinkään, sen erikoiskokeet vain siirrettiin metroasemien ympäristöön.

Selitäpä sinäkin, kun kukaan muu ei ole osannut selittää, miksi metro ei ole tuonut Herttoniemen-Siilitien ympäristön laajoille alueille investointeja, vaikka kuulemma joukkoliikenne on erinomaista. Miksi?

Kepusta en tiedä, pääkaupunkiseudulla näyttää olevan nyt halu kostaa kaikki "turhat" maakuntahankkeet oikein valtavan suurella investoinnilla, jonka turhuus tosin paljastuu vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun se on tehty ja käytössä, ja huomataan, että autoilu ei ole vähentynyt, eikä joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvanut.

P.S. Pyydän anteeksi niiltä Itäkeskuksen länsipuolella asuvilta, joita en ymmärtänyt kutsua hallintorajojen mukaisesti itähelsinkiläisiksi. He varmaan ehdottomasti haluavat korostaa, että ovat Itä-Helsingistä, onhan alueen arvostus korkeaa luokkaa siellä kulkevan raskaan raideliikenteen, vaihdollisten yhteyksien ja vaurautta huokuvien, arkkitehtonisten asemien ansiosta.

----------


## sebastin

Itäväylän varrella olevien yritystonttien määrä on paljon pienempi kuin Länsiväylän varrella, ainakin Itäväylän alkuosassa. Ruoholahti ja Länsiväylän Espoon alkupään yritykset ovat samankaltaisia. Siinä missä Länsiväyllä on enemmän "high tech" teollisuutta on Itäväylän varrella enemmän "manufacturing" teollisuutta. High tech ei yleensä hakeudu olemassa oleville teollisuusalueille, ellei toiminta ole samantyyppistä. Esim. Tattarisuo ei kerää high- eikä bio- techiä ennenkuin ns. "saastuttava" teollisuus on poistunut. Ja Tattarisuosta taitaa muutenkin tulla asuinaluetta.. Helsingillä on ollu paljon vaihtoehtoisia yritystontteja pitkin kaupunkia, esim. Ruoholahdessa, Pitäjänmäellä ja Pasilassa. Keski-Pasilaan kaavoitetaan lähestulkoon enimmäkseen yritystorneja. Alma Media on jo varannut tornitalotontin. Töölönlahdelle on tulossa yritysten pääkonttoreita. Muun muassa UPM-kymmene rakentaa pääkonttorin Sanomatalon lähelle radan viereen. 

Espoolla on ollut Länsiväylän yrityksille hyvät olosuhteet. Kun toimitilaa valitaan ei siinä ratkaisevana tekijänä ole joukkoliikenne, mutta sen merkitys voi olla suuri. Etelä-Espooseen raideliikenne on ollut tulossa, asia on ollut siis tiedossa lukuisista viivästymisistä huolimatta. Länsimetro vain kasvattaa Länsiväylän alueen houkuttelevuutta. Ei tässä ole mitään kummallista. Toisen on oltava suositumpi, tässä tapauksessa yritysten määrässä, syitä löytyy useita. Mutta ei tästä saa minkäänlaista argumenttia metron vastustamiseen.

Itälinjalla on tapahtumassa paljonkin kehitystä. Esimerkiksi Kalasataman uusi työpaikka- ja asuinalue. Kalasatamaan rakennetaan myös muutama torni.

Kulosaaressa metron linjausta on suunniteltu muutettavan, samoin Itäväylä tunneliin ja päälle työpaikka- ja asuntorakentamista. 

Herttoniemen teollisuusalue on ollut muutoksessa ja alue kerää uudisrakentamista.

Roihupellon teollisuusalue on alkanut muuttua ja sinnekin tulee vielä yrityksiä kiiltävine logoineen. Ehkä Roihupeltoonkin saadaan vielä metroasema. Itäväylän massiiviset liittymät eristävät Siilitien metroaseman Roihupellosta melko tehokkaasti.




> miljardimetro


Tuon parempaa propagandaa saat kyllä keksiä  :Wink: 
Liikenneprojektin hinta ei ole niin merkittävä kuin muuhun siihen liittyvät asiat. Lähtökohta ei voi olla hintalappu, vaan itse tuote. Eli ensin ei suunnitella hintalappua. Tietysti tehdään kustannusarviota. Ja se on noussut. Ja se oli tiedossa. Ei Etelä-Espooseen porata kahta tunnelia ja rakenneta tuplamäärää metroasemia. Länsimetron kustannusten tuplaantumisesta on turha puhua.

Arvelisin, että Länsimetron asemilla luovutaan marmoripinnoista ja kristallivalaisimista. Esimerkiksi Puotilan ja Vuosaaren asemat ovat viihtyisiä, avaria ja valoisia. Oikeastaan epämiellyttäväksi koettavia asemia on muutama liian harmaaksi jätetty. Töölön metroksi laskettava pätkä pohjoisesta metrolinjasta maksaa saman verran kuin Vuosaaren metrohaara. Ei metroa voi väittää kalliiksi. Mutta tietenkin sen rakentaminen maksaa. Jos Länsimetron hinta poikkoilee, ravistetaan asemista liikaturha. Kallioasemathan ne eniten maksaa. Niin metrossa kuin pikaratikkassakin.




> Ei haluta, että tulisi pakko myöntää, että länsimetrollekin on parempia vaihtoehtoja.


Vaihtoehtoja varmasti on, niinkuin mille tahansa asialle. Länsimetro on seudullinen hanke, ei tässä tehdä vain Etelä-Espoolaisille omaa kustomoitua liikennejärjestelmää. Espoon ratikan integroiminen stadin kiskoihin on täysin harkitsematon ehdotos samoin jo ylipäätään pintaratikka Espoossa. Espoon ratikalle täytyisi mm. kaivaa uudet tunneliasemat Ruoholahteen, Kamppiin ja Keskustaan. Hakaniemeenkin olisi hyvä, jotta metron etuna oleva vaihdottomuus saataisiin espoolaisille customoidun leikkikalun takia paikattua jokseenkin. Tästä tulee jo n. 100 miljoonaa euroa lisää hintaa Tramwestille. Aiemminkin on todettu, että Tramwest on täysin alakanttiin hinnoiteltu, eikä pelkästään luettelemieni kohdalta. En vielä edes maininnut Lauttasaareen tarvittavaa kallioasemaa. Espoossakin tunneliin ja kallioasemiin turvauduttaisiin jos ei kokonaan niin enimmäkseen.

Ratikka on 100% häiriöaltis verrattuna metroon, oli eristettyä rataa tai ei. Täysin esteetön rata Etelä-Espoo -  HElsingin keskusta saadaan vain tunnelilla. Parempi että Espoolainen ostaa piletin metroaseman automaatista kuin hidastaisi entisestään hidasta pika-ratikkaa vaivaamalla kuljettajaa isoine vaihtorahoineen. Espoossa ei voisi edes kuvitella ratikkapysäkkien varustamista lippuatomaatteilla. Niihin kohdistuva ilkivalta olisi samaa kuin vastaava Itähelsingissä. Etelä Espoo on ghettoa, tosin monia alueita, kuten Olari jätettiin Länsimetron linjauksen sivuun liityntäliikenteen varaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos Länsimetron hinta poikkoilee, ravistetaan asemista liikaturha. Kallioasemathan ne eniten maksaa. Niin metrossa kuin pikaratikkassakin.


Eikä ravisteta! Idässä tehtiin asemat halvalla harmaasta betonista ja se näkyy. Nyt niitä on jo korjattava ihmismäisemmän näköisiksi. Tehdään sitten kerralla kunnollista, jos lähdetään länteen metroa tekemään, ettei säästöratkaisuista tarvitse narista vuosia jälkikäteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta ei tästä saa minkäänlaista argumenttia metron vastustamiseen.


En minä vastuta metroa, vaan haluan että siitä puhutaan totta ja kerrotaan sekä hyvät että huonot puolet. HKL:n metro on eritasoinen joukkoliikenneväline, joka tarjoaa mahdollisuuden ohittaa (alittaa tai ylittää) kaupunkirakennetta ja siten sillä voidaan lyhentää PITKIEN matkojen matka-aikaa. Niinkuin moottoritie nopeuttaa pitkiä automatkoja. Mutta ei matkaa Niittykummusta Tapiolan kirkolle.

Mutta metro ei korvaa pintaliikennettä, koska joukkoliikenteellä on oltava pysäkkejä tiheämmin kuin metrolla voi olla asemia ilman, että se lakkaa olemasta nopea.

Jos espoolaiset haluavat metron myös silloin, kun heille kerrotaan sen oikea hinta, sen haitat joukkoliikenteen palvelulle ja sen vaikutukset joukkoliikenteestä maksettavaan subventioon sekä miten se ei vähennä autoilua. Kuin myös sen edut. Ja he sitten päättävät tehdä sen niin OK. Totta kai saa ostaa miljoonalla henkilöautonkin, vakka halvemmallakin saa ja se on yhtä hidas Länsiväylän ruuhkassa. Ja vielä halvemmalla pääsee joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta totuudessa pitää pysyä eikä johtaa harhaan väärillä perusteluilla.

Minustakin olisi mukava, jos joukkoliikenne voisi olla tehty niin, että voin aina valita "pikalinjan" jos menen kauas tai hitaamman, jos menen lyhyen matkan. Meillä ei vain valitettavasti ole toistaiseksi rahaa hoitaa molempia. Eikä sitä koskaan tulekaan, jos asukastiheys on mikä on. Ja se taas on kiinni siitä, miten korkeita taloja ja miten tiheään halutaan rakentaa. Jos ei haluta tehdä miljoonakaupunkia pilvenpiirtäjineen, niin sitten ei tule koskaan niin suurta asukastiheyttä, että on pakko tehdä ja löytyy myös rahaa tiheään metroverkkoon Pariisin tai Lontoon tapaan.




> Itälinjalla on tapahtumassa paljonkin kehitystä. Esimerkiksi Kalasataman uusi työpaikka- ja asuinalue. Kalasatamaan rakennetaan myös muutama torni.


Metro on ollut täällä jo 25 vuotta. Länsiväylän varressa ovat yritykset olleet kohta yhtä kauan. Tämä osoittaa vain sen, että metrosta se asia ei ole kiinni, ja on turha väittää muuta.




> Tuon parempaa propagandaa saat kyllä keksiä


Se ei ole mitään propagandaa, vain toteamus siitä, missä hintaluokassa ollaan. Eikä sen päättelemiseen paljon tarvita. Vertaile vaikka, miten keskustatunnelin hintalappu nousi. Ja ota huomioon kaikki se, mikä oli vielä RaideYVA:n aikana laskematta länsimetroon mukaan.




> Liikenneprojektin hinta ei ole niin merkittävä kuin muuhun siihen liittyvät asiat.


Kun olisikin näin. Osaan kyllä laskea hankkeen rahallisia oheisvaikutuksia. Eikä edes eritasoinen metro ole kallis verratuuna siihen, mitä jonkin alueen rakentaminen ja myynnistä saatava liikevoitto ovat. Mutta esim. Tapiolassa ja Matinkyllässä yksityiset sijoittavat käyttävät metron hinnan verran rahaa omiin liiketilainvestointeihinsa, eivät he tarjoudu maksamaan metroa, vaikka se heidän kiinteistöjen arvoa ja tuottoja nostaisikin. Se raha olisi heiltä saatu 30 vuotta sitten maankäyttösopimuksina, mutta ei sitä rakennetuista tonteista enää saa.




> Ratikka on 100% häiriöaltis verrattuna metroon, oli eristettyä rataa tai ei. Täysin esteetön rata Etelä-Espoo -  HElsingin keskusta saadaan vain tunnelilla.


Sanopa suoraan, että etkö yksinkertaisesti usko edes näkemääsi, jos matkustat eurooppalaisiin kaupunkeihin ja ajat siellä 100 %:n valoetuuksin kaupungin halki? Kun tänäkin päivänä asiaa voi kokeilla ratikalla ja metrolla jopa Kaivokadun ja Kurvin välillä, eikä siinä edes ole niitä 100 % valoetuuksia. Ja silti pintaliikenteellä pääsee nopeammin.

En voi kuin todeta, ettei väitteissäsi valitettavasti ole mitään todellisuuspohjaa ja ihmettelen, millä tiedolla tai kokemuksella tuollaista ja muuta TramWestistä esittämääsi kirjoitat. 

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En minä vastuta metroa, vaan haluan että siitä puhutaan totta ja kerrotaan sekä hyvät että huonot puolet.


Kertoisit sitten kavereittesi kanssa totta myös esittämistäsi vaihtoehtoisista ratkaisuista.

Usein esittämäsi vaihtoehtoisen raitiotiepohjaisen linjan "150" ajoajaksi osuudella Elielinaukio - Iso Omena ilmoitetaan sivustolla www.tramwest.fi 18 minuuttia. Mielenkiintoista kyllä liki metrilleen samanpituinen matka Göteborgissa, Brunnsparken - Angered C, ottaa 20 minuuttia siitä huolimatta, että 95% reitistä on kutakuinkin viivasuoraa pikarataa ja keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on jopa harvempi kuin Helsingin metron asemaväli. TW:n linjalle 150 on kuitenkin piirretty kaksinkertainen määrä välipysäkkejä verrattuna osuuteen Brunnsparken - Angered C...!

Minuakin ilahduttaisi se, että alettaisiin puhua totta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pyytäisin, että TramWest - keskustelua käytäisiin asianomaisessa ketjussa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja mikä hiivatin keksintö on tuo lähes jokaisessa Espoon asemassa kummitteleva lippuhalli? Mikä ihmeen funktio on tuollaisella maanalaisella pikkuaukiolla, eikö se nyt olisi luontevaa että laiturilta nousisivat liukuportaan suoraan keskelle kauppakeskusta? Vrt. Kamppi. Ja minkä ihmeen takia Otaniemen asemassa on kolme uloskäyntiä joista yksikään ei nouse sen aseman päälle tulevan uudisrakennuksen sisään?
> 
> Noiden asemien yhteyteen ylipäänsä on piirretty hyvin vähän liiketilaa, eikö esim. Matinkylässä liiketilan pitäisi olla heti aseman päälle, eikä parkkipaikkojen?


Totta puhut. Lippuhalli juontaa ajoilta kun jokaisen metromatkustajan piti ostaa asemalta piletti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt en kyllä ymmärrä, miksi lähikaupat eivät kelpaisi kaikille. Vai onko jolle kulle itseisarvo käydä ostamassa matiopurkit 6 km:n päästä autolla? Jos jätetään autoilu pois asiointipreferensseistä, niin voihan lähikaupassakin käydä vain kerran viikossa.


Lähikauppojen valikoima ja hintataso vaan on sellainen että se ei kelpaa mulle kuin silloin kun on tosi kiire. Ostokset teen aina suunnitelmallisesti ja ostan enemmän tavaraa kerralla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Siis tarkoitat, että Espoon yleiskaava on menossa uusiksi?


Ei sitä tarvitse pistää kokonaan uusiksi. Sitä voidaan muuttaa tarvittavilta osin, jos esim. metroasemien ympäristöön halutaan tehokkaampaa rakentamista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metro on ollut täällä jo 25 vuotta. Länsiväylän varressa ovat yritykset olleet kohta yhtä kauan. Tämä osoittaa vain sen, että metrosta se asia ei ole kiinni, ja on turha väittää muuta.


Länsiväylän yritykset ovat syntyneet siksi, että ne ovat hyödyntäneet Teknillistä Korkeakoulua joka muutti Otaniemeen reilut 50 vuotta sitten, sekä sen ymprillä olevia tutkimuslaitoksia. Teekkarit ja teknisen tiedeyhteisö ovat tarjonneet Länsiväylän varren yrityksille ainutlaatuisen mahdollisuuden rekrytoida työvoimaa ja teettää tuotekehityshankkeita. 

Itäväylän ja itämetron varrella ei ole mitään korkeakouluyksikköä joka tarjoaisi korkean teknologian firmoille samoja mahdollisuuksia verkostoitua tiedemailmaan kuin länsisuunta. Itäväylää lähimmät yksiköt ovat Kadettikoulu Santahaminassa sekä Yliopiston Viikin laitokset, mutta Kadis on luonteeltaan suljettu ja sisäoppilaismainen, ja Viikki on pikemmin Lahdentien eikä Itäväylän varrella, ja paljon Otaniemeä pienempi. 

Kun metro laajenee länteen, se mahdollistaa korkean teknologian yritysten siirtymisen kaupungin itäpuolellekin, 15-20 minuutin matkan päähän  Otaniemestä, autoruuhkat alittaen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## -Epex82-

Espoolla on ollut valmis, brändätty paikka Keilaniemessä, Nesteen torni ja TKK. Näiden avulla on onnistuttu luomaan kansainvälisestikin huomattava teknologiakeskittymä. Merenranta ja alueen imago ovat olleet varmasti ratkaisevia tekijöitä. Itä-Helsingissä vastaavaa isoa tilaa noin edustavalla paikalla on vasta Herttoniemessä, koska Kulosaari on asuinaluetta ja Sompa/Kalasatama on ollut pitkään satamakäytössä ja on sitä vielä tämän vuoden loppuun. Eikös täällä ole juuri korostettu, että Itä-Helsinkiä ja Espoota ei vaan saa verrata, ainakin itse sain siitä pyyheitä..?
Kun Herttoniemen sataman teollisuusalue poistui, alue kehittyi ja sinne rakennettiin paljon. Myös A-lehdet tekivät konttorinsa lähelle. Kalasatama on muuttumassa Helsingin "Keilaniemeksi". Kyse lienee siitä, että Helsingissä on ollut enemmän asukkaita ja teollista toimintaa, kun taas Espoo on ollut haja-asutettu maalaiskunta, jonka asukas- ja elinkeinorakenne on ollut erilainen ja sellaisia aluieita kuten Sompa ei Espoossa ole ollut eikä ole. Siilitiellä on paljon asutusta, ja Herttoniemi on ollut pitkään nk. pienteollisuuden aluetta, yritykset ovat nyt väistymässä toimitilarakentamisen ja asutuksen tieltä. Alue on aivan erilainen kuin Espoo.Kemkimin kommentti Espoon osallistumisestayhteisiin talkoisiin on myös oikein osuva, Kari on siinä oikeassa, että Helsingin satsaukset raitioliikenteeseen ovat naurettavan pieniä, tätä olen tuonut esiin usein. 

Yritykset voivat sijoittua monillakin perusteilla, yksi niistä on liikenneyhteydet. Suomessa kuitenkin julkisen liikenteen imago on niin huono, että nk. isokenkäiset tai vähän pienempikenkäisetkään eivät julkisia käytä, eivät idässä tai lännessä, Nokian massiisivinen pysäköintitalo kertonee sen. Metro ja joukkoliikenne palvelevatkin suuria massoja, joiden liikkuminen henkilöautoilla aiheuttaa ongelmia. Tapiolaan tehdään investoinnit siksi, että alueen saavutettavuus juuri näille suurille massoille paranee, p+r mahdollisuuksien kehittyminen on myös myönteinen asia. On parempi, että auto jää Tapiolaan kuin että sillä ajetaan Helsingin keskustaan asti. Pääkonttorit ovat asia erikseen, vaikka busseja menisi 2 min välein ja niissä olisi kahvitarjoilu, niihin ei suomalainen liikemies mene. Ja jos L.A:n joukkoliikennepomo on sanonut noin, tarjoan hänelle kakkukahvit seuraavan kerran kun tapaamme. Näin asia nimittäin juuri on, Espoo on kokonaisuudessaan amerikkalainen autokaupunki, jossa julkinen liikenne on tietoisella päätöksellä jätetty kehittämättä. Sen huomaa Espoon aikatauluista ja siitä määrästä yksityisautoja/1000h, joka Espoossa on. Espoo olisi jo 1990-luvun alussa voinut valita vaikka sen pikaratikan, mutta Kt 51 eli länkkäri vei rahat.

Mitä nyt tulee tähän Kepu-tematiikkaan, kannattaa kostonhalua etsiä Suomenmaa-nimisestä lehdestä ja sen ex-päätoimittajan kolumneista. Miehellä taitaa olla huono itsetunto. Minusta olisi joka tapauksessa sääli jättää tämä foorumi parin kapea-alaisesti ajattelevan henkilön temmellyskentäksi, jotta heidän auktorisointinsa turvin mielipiteet ovat oikeanlaisia. Minulla ei ole mitään poliittista traumaa, en tee täällä politiikkaa, kuten eräät muut.
Minä kaipaan aitoa keskustelua ja monenlaisia mielipiteitä. Edellinen viestini oli taas vääränlainen, kun ihmisiä tutustumaan vaikka YTV:n aikataulukirjaan ja katsomaan Espoon vuorovälejä. Eikä sitäkään olisi saanut sanoa, että Helsinki on ainoana kaupungeista panostanut joukkoliikenteeseen, vrt Espoo ja Vantaa. Meillä olisi toden totta hieno kaupunki, jos metroverkko olisi laajempi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Suomessa kuitenkin julkisen liikenteen imago on niin huono, että nk. isokenkäiset tai vähän pienempikenkäisetkään eivät julkisia käytä, eivät idässä tai lännessä, Nokian pysäköintitalo kertonee sen.


Mitä isompi kaupunki, sitä parempi julkisen liikenteen imago on Suomessa. Varsinkin raideliikenteen imago on hyvä. Nokian työntekijöiden joukkoliikenteen käyttöä voi käydä katsomassa Helsingissä esim. Valimon asemalla, jonne aamuisin tuodaan 10 minuutin välein junalastillinen nokialaisia työpaikalleen. Vastaava ehkä toteutuu Keilaniemessäkin, jos sinne saadaan metroasema.

----------


## kemkim

> Itäväylän ja itämetron varrella ei ole mitään korkeakouluyksikköä joka tarjoaisi korkean teknologian firmoille samoja mahdollisuuksia verkostoitua tiedemailmaan kuin länsisuunta.


Eihän siellä idässä ole juuri mitään kouluja. Peruskouluja ja lukiota, mutta ammattikoulujakaan ei taida pahemmin olla? Tekninen ammattikoulu on Vallilassa, vaikka oppilaat sinne tulevat Itä-Helsingistä suurelta osin hankalien yhteyksien päästä.

----------


## PNu

> Länsimetron ikävä vaikutus Etelä-Espoossa on, että sijainti aseman vieressä nostaa 15%:n asunnoista arvoa ja sijainti liityntäliikennealueella alentaa 85%:n asuntojen arvoa.


Eli metroasemien lähistöllä asuvat 15 % ovat niitä, joiden joukkoliikennepalvelut kiistatta paranisivat Länsimetron myötä.

Sitten oletat, että jokaisen liityntäliikenteen alueella asuvan kannalta (loput 85 %) joukkoliikennepalvelut huononevat. On tietysti totta, että liityntäliikenteestä aiheutuva ylimääräinen vaihto hankaloittaa matkaa mutta tämän vastapainoksi metro tuo ainakin alla mainitut edut, (jotka toki on esitetty monta kertaa aikaisemminkin).

- Metro jakelee matkustajat Helsingin puolella huomattavasti laajemmalle alueelle, kuin Kamppiin jäävät bussit. Siksi suuri osa Etelä-Espoosta tulevista välttää ylimääräisen vaihdon Helsingin puolella tai ainakin kävelymatka lyhenee merkittävästi. 
- Metro parantaa joukkoliikenteen täsmällisyyttä. Metro itse on hyvin luotettava ja liityntäbussit ovat nykyisiä bussilinjoja täsmällisempiä, koska ne eivät enää kulje reitin ruuhkaisimmalla osuudella.
- Metron matkustusmukavuus on tuntuvasti bussia parempi.
- Vuorotarjonta lisääntyy todennäköisesti liityntäliikenteen alueellakin, koska Espoon sisäisetkin linjat ovat jatkossa metron liityntäliikennettä.
- Metro tuo joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille lisää vaihtoehtoja. 1-1,5 km:n päässä metroasemalta asuva voi myös kävellä perille, jos liityntäbussi lähtee nenän edestä ja kauempana asuva turvautua polkupyöräliityntään. Nykytilanteessa bussista myöhästyvä voi vain odottaa seuraavaa vuoroa.

Oikeasti siis liityntäliikenteen alueellakin palvelu paranee monella tapaa ja on pelkkää populismia esittää yleistyksiä, että kaikki liityntäalueella asuvat ovat häviäjiä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Hyvin sanottu PNu, juuri tätäkin minä olen yrittänyt tolkuttaa. Esimerkkinä jakelun parantumisesta on vaikkapa väli Espoolainen metroasema/Laru - Kalasatama. Samaa tasoa ja matkustusmukavuutta ei saavuteta busseilla. Olisi myös mahdotonta, että kaikki Espoosta tulevat bussilinjat jatkuisivat Kampista ympäri Helsinkiä, se merkitsisi aivan mieletöntä ruuhkautumista katuverkolle. Metro on aivan loistojuttu, ja odotan jo ensi vuotta, kun rakentaminen alkaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kaksi kommenttia:

Ensinnäkin, vertailukohtana tulisi olla oikeasti hyvin suunniteltu joukkoliikenneverkko. Oma mielipiteeni - jonka jakavat monet asiantuntijat - on se, että liityntäliikennekonseptia ei voida soveltaa tiiviille asuntoalueille siten, että esimerkiksi Olarin, Soukan, Suurpellon tai Kivenlahden tyyppisille asuntoalueille on vain vaihdollinen yhteys. Olen itse osallistunut sellaisen vaihtoehdon suunnitteluun, jossa Etelä-Espoon kaikille tiiviille asuntoalueille on esitetty suora raideyhteys Helsingin keskutaan (www.tramwest.fi)

Toisekseen esittämäsi parannukset ovat suurelta osin marginaalisia verrattuna liityntäliikenteen aiheuttamaan haittaan.

On syytä muistaa seuraavat asiat: 
- Niille, jotka metro jakelee paremmin, vaihto vain siirtyy Ruoholahdesta tai Kampista Matinkylään tai Tapiolaan. Parannusta ei siis ole.
- Bussi on toki yleensä vähemmän täsmällinen kuin raideliikenne. Länsimetro korvaa bussiliikenteestä vain osuudet Matinkylä - Kamppi ja Tapiola - Kamppi, jotka ovat kokonaan omalla kaistalla. Tällä osuudella ei juurikaan aiheudu epätäsmällisyyttä.
- Metro kulkee koko matkan maan alla, joka heikentää matkustusmukavuutta.
- Vuorotarjonnan lisääntymisestä liityntäalueella on puhuttu paljon. Voisivatko arvon Länsimetron kannattajat esitellä tämänhetkisiä suunnitelmia, niin kuullaan, tuleeko jotain parannusta?
- Kuten edellä, on melkoisen ylimielistä perustaa joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa tiiviillä kerrostaloalueilla polkupyöräliityntään tai 1-1,5 km kävelymatkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Niille, jotka metro jakelee paremmin, vaihto vain siirtyy Ruoholahdesta tai Kampista Matinkylään tai Tapiolaan. Parannusta ei siis ole.


Niiltä matkustajilta, jotka pääsevät Espoossa metroasemalle ilman liityntää, vaihto poistuu kokonaan. Ja kuten aiemmin kerrottu, metro ulottuessa Espooseen asti liityntään tulee huomattavasti muitakin mahdollisuuksia kuin vain liityntälinjat.




> Bussi on toki yleensä vähemmän täsmällinen kuin raideliikenne. Länsimetro korvaa bussiliikenteestä vain osuudet Matinkylä - Kamppi ja Tapiola - Kamppi, jotka ovat kokonaan omalla kaistalla.


Kehotan tutustumaan bussiliikenteen järjestelyihin ennen niiden kommentoimista. Esim. Kampista Lauttasaareen ei ole lainkaan bussikaistaa eikä ole tavatonta, että väliä kuljetaan ruuhka-aikaan yli 10 min.




> Vuorotarjonnan lisääntymisestä liityntäalueella on puhuttu paljon. Voisivatko arvon Länsimetron kannattajat esitellä tämänhetkisiä suunnitelmia, niin kuullaan, tuleeko jotain parannusta?


Joulukuiset suunnitelmat on esitelty tällä foorumilla: http://jlf.fi/f12/2420-lansimetron-l...tosuunnitelma/

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Niiltä matkustajilta, jotka pääsevät Espoossa metroasemalle ilman liityntää, vaihto poistuu kokonaan.


Näitä on 15% Etelä-Espoon asukkaista.

Minusta on aivan käsittämätöntä, miten suureen arvoon Länsimetron kannattajat nostavat liitynnän kävellen 1 - 1,5 km, liityntäpyöräilyn ja liityntäautoilun. Kyseessä on kuitenkin liityntä tiiviisti rakennetuilta asuntoalueilta!




> Kehotan tutustumaan bussiliikenteen järjestelyihin ennen niiden kommentoimista. Esim. Kampista Lauttasaareen ei ole lainkaan bussikaistaa eikä ole tavatonta, että väliä kuljetaan ruuhka-aikaan yli 10 min.


Eikö Kampista Länsiväylälle ole joukkoliikennekaista tai ainakin pitkälti ruuhkaton reitti? Ainakin toisessa suunnassa on.

Lauttasaareen ei toki ole joukkoliikennekaistaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta on aivan käsittämätöntä, miten suureen arvoon Länsimetron kannattajat nostavat liitynnän kävellen 1 - 1,5 km, liityntäpyöräilyn ja liityntäautoilun.


Koska 1 - 1,5 km päästä todellisuudessa liitytään huomattavan paljon kävellen, on sille toki annettava arvonsa.




> Eikö Kampista Länsiväylälle ole joukkoliikennekaista tai ainakin pitkälti ruuhkaton reitti?


Ei ole, vaan bussit seisovat henkilöautoruuhkissa varsinkin Porkkalankadulla. Toiseen suuntaan Porkkalankadulla on bussikaista, joka tosin sekin tukkeutuu välillä (ei välttämättä henkilöautoista, vaan keskustaan menevistä busseista jotka kaistan lopuksi joutuvat jonottamaan henkilöautojonon sekaan).

----------


## PNu

> Ensinnäkin, vertailukohtana tulisi olla oikeasti hyvin suunniteltu joukkoliikenneverkko.


Edellä vertasit itse metroa nykytilanteeseen väittäessäsi metron heikentävän palvelua 85 % Etelä-Espoon asukkaista, joten muut saanevat vertailla samoin.




> Toisekseen esittämäsi parannukset ovat suurelta osin marginaalisia verrattuna liityntäliikenteen aiheuttamaan haittaan.


Eli vaihto bussista metroon Espoon maaperällä on olennainen haitta. Sen sijaan vaihto bussista metroon Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa on ilmeisesti vain marginaalinen haitta, koska tämän vaihdon poistumisesta huolimatta sanot Länsimetron heikentävän joukkoliikenteen tasoa jokaisella liityntäliikenteen alueella asuvalla. 




> - Niille, jotka metro jakelee paremmin, vaihto vain siirtyy Ruoholahdesta tai Kampista Matinkylään tai Tapiolaan. Parannusta ei siis ole.


Mutta ei mielestäni ole heikennystäkään, koska vaihtojen määrä ei kasva. Lisäksi vähintään 15 % Etelä-Espoossa asuvista ei tarvitse liityntäliikennettä eli heiltä vaihto poistuu kokonaan.




> - Metro kulkee koko matkan maan alla, joka heikentää matkustusmukavuutta.


Mutta kulkee paljon tasaisemmin ja sisätiloissa on mukavampi odotella sateella ja pakkasella. Toisaalta talvella ei maisemia katsella suuremmin bussistakaan, kun ulkona on pimeää.




> - Kuten edellä, on melkoisen ylimielistä perustaa joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa tiiviillä kerrostaloalueilla polkupyöräliityntään tai 1-1,5 km kävelymatkaan.


Siksi se perustuukin busseilla ajettuihin liityntälinjoihin. Kuitenkin kävely ja pyöräily ovat liitynnälle tärkeä lisä, joten nekin tulee huomioida. Sehän juuri vapauttaa ihmiset aikataulukyttäykseltä, että tietää pääsevänsä perille kohtuullisessa ajassa, vaikka myöhästyisikin bussista.

----------


## Kari

> Eli vaihto bussista metroon Espoon maaperällä on olennainen haitta. Sen sijaan vaihto bussista metroon Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa on ilmeisesti vain marginaalinen haitta, koska tämän vaihdon poistumisesta huolimatta sanot Länsimetron heikentävän joukkoliikenteen tasoa jokaisella liityntäliikenteen alueella asuvalla.


Ehkäpä tässä nyt on vähän liioittelua puolin ja toisin. Varmasti tuosta 85 % liityntäliikenteen alueella asuvista osa jatkaisi metrolla itään, jolloin vaihtojen määrä ei lisäänny. Mahdollisesti tuo määrä olisi jopa suurempi kuin se osuus matkustajista, joka nyt vaihtaa metroon (esimerkiksi minä en välttämättä viitsi vaihaa metroon mennäkseni jonnekin Rautatieaseman lähistöille, mutta jos olisin vaihtanut metroon jo Matinkylässä varmaankin jatkaisin Rautatientorille).

Se määrä ei kuitenkaan ole niin suuri, että olisi perusteltua pakoittaa 85 % Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennematkustajista tekemään ylimääräisen vaihdon. Se vaihto saattaa olla vahto bussista henkilöautoon.




> Mutta ei mielestäni ole heikennystäkään, koska vaihtojen määrä ei kasva. Lisäksi vähintään 15 % Etelä-Espoossa asuvista ei tarvitse liityntäliikennettä eli heiltä vaihto poistuu kokonaan.


Mitähän matematiikkaa oikein sovellat? Jatkaako 100 % metroaseman vieressä asuvista Kampista itään? Minä veikkaisin että vaihto poistuu 1 - 3 prosentilta.




> Mutta kulkee paljon tasaisemmin ja sisätiloissa on mukavampi odotella sateella ja pakkasella. Toisaalta talvella ei maisemia katsella suuremmin bussistakaan, kun ulkona on pimeää.


Metron käyttäjänä et ilmeisesti tiedä, kuinka kauniilta valaistu kaupunki näyttää :-) Sitäpaitsi esimerkiksi Tapiolassa sisätiloissa odottaminen onnistuu jo nyt (ainakin silloin kuin kaupat ovat auki). Ei olisi mitenkään mahdotonta lisätä lämpimiä odotustiloja muuallekin, jos niin haluttaisiin tehdä.

Mitä taas tulee noihin kauempaa kävelemällä ja pyörällä metropysäkille saapuviin, niin eipä tuo paljon muuta nykytilannetta. Nykyinen bussiliikennekin on monin paikoin jo niin taajaa, ettei aikataulusidonnaisuutta enää käytännössä ole (ainakaan ruuhka-aikoihin), joten "liityntä" toimii aivan yhtä hyvin kuin metron kanssa.

Kari

----------


## Antero Alku

Täällä moitiaan mm. minua siitä, että toistan samoja asioita. Samoja asioita toistetaan, jos mihinkään ei uskota vaan toistetaan omia mielikuvia, vaikka ei pystytä osoittamaan niitä oikeiksi. Tässä nyt yksi esimerkki siitä, miksi joutava jankutus jatkunee varmaan maailman tappiin:




> Mutta ei mielestäni ole heikennystäkään, koska vaihtojen määrä ei kasva. Lisäksi vähintään 15 % Etelä-Espoossa asuvista ei tarvitse liityntäliikennettä eli heiltä vaihto poistuu kokonaan.


Tässä viestissäni laskin RaideYVA:n tietojen perusteella, kuinka suuri määrä tämä "vähintään 15 % Etelä-Espoossa asuvista" on, joiden vaihtomäärä vähenee eli metron miljardi-investoinnista on hyötyä vaihtojen suhteen. Se on 7000 matkaa eli 3500 Etelä-Espoon asukasta. Sinänsä huvittavaa, etten löydä RaideYVA:sta sitä Etelä-Espoon asukasmäärään, joka metron vaikutusalueella on, muuta vuoden 2003 väestötilastojen mukaan se on 120.000. Matka-ennuste on kuitenkin vuodelle 2030, eli suuremmalle asukasmäärälle. R-YVA:n sivun 69 tietojen perusteella vuoden 2030 asukasmäärä olisi noin 39 % suurempi eli 167.000.

Siis vaihtojen määrä vähenee 7000 / 167.000 = 4 %:lla Etelä-Espoon asukkaista. (Karin arvio on siis aika hyvä!) Se on aika paljon vähemmän kuin 15 %. Siis kirjottajan väittämä on yksiselitteisesti väärä.

Toinen väittämä edellä on, että vaihtojen määrä ei kasva. Samassa edellä viitatussa viestissä on laskettu - RaideYVA:n antamien tietojen perusteella - että vaihtojen määrä kasvaa 9000:ssa matkassa eli 4500 asukkaalla. Siis väite ei pidä paikkaansa.

Joten saisiko pätevän selvityksen väitteelle 15 %:n vaihtomäärän vähenemisestä ja siitä, ettei vaihtomäärä kasva, tai sitten kirjoittaja voisi myöntää kirjoittavansa perättömiä.

Vai onko tämäkin nyt niin, että kun minä omalla nimelläni lasken näitä lukuja jankutukseni perusteluiksi, niin ne laskut ovat väärin, koska kaikki mitä kirjoitan on metrovastaista ja siten väärin, epäluotettavaa, johdattelevaa, propagandaa tai muuten vain valhetta. Vai eikö RaideYVA:n lähtötietoihin voi luottaa ja kirjoittaja tietää, että ne ovat tässä "vaihdot vähenevät" -asiassa 15/4=3,75-kertaisesti vääriä?

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta kulkee paljon tasaisemmin ja sisätiloissa on mukavampi odotella sateella ja pakkasella. Toisaalta talvella ei maisemia katsella suuremmin bussistakaan, kun ulkona on pimeää.


Olen monesti mennyt Länsiväylän bussilla ja ajatellut, että pääsisi näkemään hienoja merimaisemia. Mutta annas olla, kun ikkuna on täynnä rapaa, vesihöyryä tai mainosteippejä. Joten sama kai se olisi metrossa istua, siellä olisi enemmän tilaa ainakin, mukavempi kyyti ja vähemmän ahdas tunnelma.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska 1 - 1,5 km päästä todellisuudessa liitytään huomattavan paljon kävellen, on sille toki annettava arvonsa.


Lähde tälle tiedolle, kiitos.




> Ei ole, vaan bussit seisovat henkilöautoruuhkissa varsinkin Porkkalankadulla. Toiseen suuntaan Porkkalankadulla on bussikaista, joka tosin sekin tukkeutuu välillä (ei välttämättä henkilöautoista, vaan keskustaan menevistä busseista jotka kaistan lopuksi joutuvat jonottamaan henkilöautojonon sekaan).


Matkalla Kampin tunnelista Länsiväylän suuntaan ensin on bussikatu, sitten Porkkalankadun sillalla bussikaista. Sitten on liikennevalot, joista ajetaan pysäkille ennen Länsiväylän alkua. Länsiväylän sillalla ei ole bussikaistaa, kun leveys ei riitä kuin kaupunkiin tulevaan suuntaan. Tässä suunnassa bussit eivät seiso Porkkalankadulla henkilöautoruuhkissa, vaan mainituissa liikennevaloissa odottamassa pääsyä mainitulle pysäkille.

Espoosta Kampin suuntaan bussikaista on minun mielestäni koko välillä Länsiväylä-Kamppi. Matkalla on kolmet liikennevalot ja kaikki läpäisevät maksimin tunnittaisen vuoromäärän, vaikka tietenkin valot rytmittävä bussit ryppäiksi, jota voinee nimittää ruuhkaksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täällä moitiaan mm. minua siitä, että toistan samoja asioita.


Sattumalta osuin tähän viestiin.

Tuo on tämän ketjun viesti nro 4. Kirjoitettu 9.8.2005. Voisikohan tämän jaarittelun vihdoin lopettaa ja ne, jotka väittävät, että näillä Kampista itään suuntautuvilla matkoilla länsimetro perustellaan, myöntäisivät olevansa väärässä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Matkalla Kampin tunnelista Länsiväylän suuntaan ensin on bussikatu, sitten Porkkalankadun sillalla bussikaista.


Tämä olikin ihan uutta tietoa. Ei ollut vielä tunti sitten, kun tulin siitä bussilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyinen bussiliikennekin on monin paikoin jo niin taajaa, ettei aikataulusidonnaisuutta enää käytännössä ole (ainakaan ruuhka-aikoihin)


Metron vuorovälit ovat tiheät koko sen liikennöintiajan, joten vuorovälien ero tuleekin vastaan nimenomaan hiljaisina aikoina. Esim. 132 kulkee Helsingistä Matinkylään iltaruuhkassa 7 minuutin välein, mutta koko sunnuntain 30 minuutin välein.

----------


## Kani

> Espoolla on ollut valmis, brändätty paikka Keilaniemessä, Nesteen torni ja TKK. Näiden avulla on onnistuttu luomaan kansainvälisestikin huomattava teknologiakeskittymä.


Herttoniemessäkin on ideaaleja rantatontteja vieläpä mahtavan metroliikenteen varrella. Miksi sinne ei ole syntynyt? 




> Eikös täällä ole juuri korostettu, että Itä-Helsinkiä ja Espoota ei vaan saa verrata, ainakin itse sain siitä pyyheitä..?


Nyt, kun saisi verrata, et halua, koska Herttoniemen-Siilitien välillä oleva autokaupunki osoittaa, ettei metro sinällään tuo minnekään mitään kehitystä, vaan tarvitaan paljon muutakin.




> Kalasatama on muuttumassa Helsingin "Keilaniemeksi".


Metron avaamisesta on kulunut 25 vuotta, ja tällaista "Keilaniemeä" vasta suunnitellaan!




> Kari on siinä oikeassa, että Helsingin satsaukset raitioliikenteeseen ovat naurettavan pieniä, tätä olen tuonut esiin usein.


Samalla kun suret raitioliikenteen kohtaloa, ota huomioon, että yksi syyllinen siihen on metro. Näin on erityisesti Lauttasaaressa, jonne ratikkalinjasto olisi pitänyt jatkaa jo vuosikymmenet sitten. Esteenä on ollut päätös metroistaa ja liityntäliikenteistää Lauttasaari joskus epämääräisessä tulevaisuudessa.




> Suomessa kuitenkin julkisen liikenteen imago on niin huono, että nk. isokenkäiset tai vähän pienempikenkäisetkään eivät julkisia käytä, eivät idässä tai lännessä, Nokian massiisivinen pysäköintitalo kertonee sen.


Käy joskus aamulla Etelä-Espoossa katsomassa, millaisia ihmisiä busseissa kulkee. Käännä sitten pääsi pois jokaisen solmion, salkun ja jakkupuvun kohdalla, ettei kuvasi joukkoliikennettä hylkivistä hyväosaisista säry.




> Metro ja joukkoliikenne palvelevatkin suuria massoja, joiden liikkuminen henkilöautoilla aiheuttaa ongelmia.


Tämä onkin se ongelma: Suomen Helsinki ja pääkaupunkiseutu ovat alun alkaen olleet liian pieniä metrolle, ja ovat myös tulevaisuudessa.




> Espoo on kokonaisuudessaan amerikkalainen autokaupunki, jossa julkinen liikenne on tietoisella päätöksellä jätetty kehittämättä. Sen huomaa Espoon aikatauluista ja siitä määrästä yksityisautoja/1000h, joka Espoossa on.


Turhaa riehumista. Espoolaisilla on saman verran autoja kuin vantaalaisillakin, ja joukkoliikenteessä asukasta kohti tehtyjä matkoja ei ole merkittävästi Helsinkiä vähemmän. 




> Espoo olisi jo 1990-luvun alussa voinut valita vaikka sen pikaratikan, mutta Kt 51 eli länkkäri vei rahat.


Länsiväylä on oikein korkeatasoinen nopean joukkoliikenteen väylä, joka tosin halutaan metron myötä antaa kokonaan yksityisautojen käyttöön.




> Helsinki on ainoana kaupungeista panostanut joukkoliikenteeseen, vrt Espoo ja Vantaa.


Miten selität, että Helsingin joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärä laskee koko ajan, jos se on "ainoana" panostanut joukkoliikenteeseen?




> Minulla ei ole mitään poliittista traumaa, en tee täällä politiikkaa, kuten eräät muut.


Mitä pahaa siinä on, että politiikassa mukana olevat ihmiset osallistuvat keskustelufoorumeihin? Eikö sen pitäisi olla itsestään selvä asia? Erikoista leimaamista.




> Minä kaipaan aitoa keskustelua ja monenlaisia mielipiteitä.


Kunhan niitä eivät esitä a) poliitikot b) poliittisten lehtien entiset päätoimittajat c) ketkä vielä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Näin on erityisesti Lauttasaaressa, jonne ratikkalinjasto olisi pitänyt jatkaa jo vuosikymmenet sitten. Esteenä on ollut päätös metroistaa ja liityntäliikenteistää Lauttasaari joskus epämääräisessä tulevaisuudessa.


En sanoisi noin yksioikoisesti. Raitioliikennettä ei ole jatkettu esim. Munkkivuoreen, Maunulaan tai Oulunkylään, vaikka niihin se olisi onnistunut ihan yhtä helposti kuin Lauttasaareen. Taustalla on täytynyt olla muitakin tekijöitä. Ja kuten tiedämme, nykyään yhtenä syynä on raitioliikenteen kalleus.

----------


## sebastin

Helsingillä on ollut myös runsaasti edullisia yritystontteja tarjolla KEHA-I varrella. Metroratatarpeen peilaaminen siihen mihin yrityksiä on keskittynyt pääkaupunkiseudulla on melko epäolennaista. Nyt järjestetään suoraan 100 000 asukkaalle nopean raideliikenteen joukkoliikennemahdollisuus ja välillisesti Länsimetro hyödyttää jopa miljoonaa pääkaupunkilaista. Tällainen potentiaali ainakin on.

Minusta tuohon raide-YVA:han viittaaminen on kutakuinkin turhaa. Kyllä Espoon valtuusto tutki raide-yva:n taustamateriaalina ennen päätöstä metron rakentamisesta. Tuo raide-yva ei kuitenkaan ollut mikään päätöksentekoon vahvasti vaikuttanut ohjenuora.

Helsingissä ja Espoossa metroa haluttiin voimakkaasti myös siitä syystä, että metrohankkeille on melko varma valtionrahoitusosuus tiedossa. Vaikkei valtio ota mielellään kantaa paikallisiin tai edes seudullisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Raitiovaunuliikenteelle valtiontukea ei ole tulossa. Tarvittaessa Länsimetroa voidaan jatkaa jopa Kirkkonummelle. Kirkkonummen valtuustohan päätyi kannattamaan metroa.

----------


## kemkim

Tavalliset matkustajat kehuvatkin tuolla vaihdotonta Espoon nykyistä liikennetarjontaa:
http://www.potku.net/forum/viewtopic...b0bc7acdebceaa

----------


## vristo

Menin juuri mennen tullen metrolla keskustasta Itäkeskukseen asioimaan (ja takaisin) ja totesin seuraavaa:

-Ilmeisestimetron matkustajat eivät tiedä mitään metron huonoudesta, kun se oli ruuhka-aikaan aivan täynnä heitä ja monet ilmeisesti aivan omasta tahdostaan olivat tulleet sinne. 
-Myös Itäkeskus oli täynnä ihmisiä ja monet näyttivät olevan siellä ihan vapaasta tahdostaan. Monet heistä näyttivät ostavan päivittäistavaroita mm. ruokaa.
-Itäkeskuksen vaihtoterminaalissa ihmiset vaihtoivat sujuvasti metrosta liityntäbusseihin (ja päinvastoin), ilmeisesti tietämättä ko. järjestelmän huonoudesta ja vastenmielisyydestä. Liityntäbussit näyttivät kulkevat säännöllisesti ja aikataulujensa mukaisesti.
-Bussi-Jokerin laituri oli täynnä ihmisiä ruuhka-ajan 5 minuutin vuorovälistä huolimatta; suosittu runkolinja metron lisäksi siis.

Sitten tuli Lauttasaareen Erottajalta bussilinjalla h20 ja siitä totesin seuraavaa:

-Oli kylmä odotella myöhässä olevaa bussia tuulisella Erottajalla.
-Lopulta bussi tuli lähes 15 minuutin odottelun jälkeen ja matkustajat pääsivät sisään. Kuljettajalla oli kuitenkin tauko, ilmeisesti vaihtokin ja odoteltiin lisää. 
-Ohi meni ilmeisesti liian paljon myöhässä ollut toinen linjan h20 bussi, joka herätti ihmetystä kanssamatkustajissa ja hieman myöskin minussa. Alan ammattilaisena kuitenkin tiedän, että tuollainen näky on kuitenkin arkea bussiliikenteessä, joka on aivan liikaa muun liikenteen, esim. sään ja myös kuljettajansa armoilla.
-Mieleeni hiipi (on aiemminkin hiipinyt) ajatus metrolinjasta Erottajan kautta Lauttasaaren suuntaan ja jonnekin eteenpäin, joka kulkisi säännöllisesti ja luotettavasti. Katselin ns. Erottajan Pavilijongin sisäänkäyntiä sillä silmällä; tuosta kun voisi mennä metroasemalle. 
-Katselin samalla hiljalleen lipuvia ja liikennevaloissa vuoroaan odottelevia ratikoita mm. linjoilla 3, 6 ja 10; eivät olleet sen nopeampia kuin bussitkaan. Olen toki nähnyt toisenlaisia ratikoita Saksassa (mm. Kölnissä), mutta en koskaan vielä Helsingissä.
-Erottaja on muuten ollut myös raitiolinjojen päätepysäkkinä. Katselinkin ja pohdiskelinkin, että miten kiskot ja matkustajalaiturit ovat mahtaneet sijaita. Todennäköisesti samankaltaisesti kuin bussilinjojen h20, h24 ja h42 laituri tänäkin päivänä. Miltä ajalta ns. Erottajan koppi (bussikuskien taukotupa) on kotoisin?

----------


## late-

> Suomessa kuitenkin julkisen liikenteen imago on niin huono, että nk. isokenkäiset tai vähän pienempikenkäisetkään eivät julkisia käytä, eivät idässä tai lännessä, Nokian massiisivinen pysäköintitalo kertonee sen.


Heikohko vitsi. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääriä ei pääkaupunkiseudulla voi mitenkään selittää pelkällä "lasten, köyhien ja työläisten" käytöllä. 




> Metro ja joukkoliikenne palvelevatkin suuria massoja, joiden liikkuminen henkilöautoilla aiheuttaa ongelmia.


Eli sinusta joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ei tarvitse yrittää lisätä, vaan "massat" eli nykyiset käyttäjät riittävät? Sitten et oikeastaan olekaan niin kovin eri mieltä Anteron kanssa. Anteron pääargumenttihan on se, että metrolla ei saada joukkoliikenteen käyttöä merkittävästi kasvatettua.

Huomautus: En ota tässä henkilökohtaisesti kantaa kyseisen argumentin todenperäisyyteen.




> Näin asia nimittäin juuri on, Espoo on kokonaisuudessaan amerikkalainen autokaupunki, jossa julkinen liikenne on tietoisella päätöksellä jätetty kehittämättä. Sen huomaa Espoon aikatauluista ja siitä määrästä yksityisautoja/1000h, joka Espoossa on. Espoo olisi jo 1990-luvun alussa voinut valita vaikka sen pikaratikan, mutta Kt 51 eli länkkäri vei rahat.


Varsin todellisuuspakoista argumentointia. Espoossa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on jonkin verran vähäisempää kuin Vantaalla, mutta erot eivät ole merkittäviä. Espoo on esikaupunkia ja sellaisena joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste ei seudun mittakaavassa ole erityisesti poikkeava. Amerikkalainen autokaupunki on aivan eri maailmasta kuin Espoo tai mikään muukaan suomalainen kaupunki.

Monilla Espoon sisäisillä linjoilla on runsaasti liikennöintiä. Sisäinen liikenne on kuitenkin kaukana koko totuudesta, koska matkoista suuri osa suuntautuu Helsinkiin. Espoo maksaa myös seutuliikenteen alueellaan ja seutuliikenteen volyymit ovat huomattavat. Jos seutuliikennettä ei halua laskea Espoon liikenteeksi, ei varmaankaan kannata yrittää sälyttää sen korvaamista (metroa) Espoon vastuulle.

----------


## late-

> 1000 M metrosta, (jos sen saa sillä hinnalla Kivelahteen asti), on pikkuraha.


Väitän, ettei saa. Jos Matinkylän metron kustannusarvio pysyy nykyisessä lukemassaan (jota en kai saa kertoa, vaikka sen kaiken järjen mukaan tulisi olla julkista tietoa) ja Kivenlahden osuuden hinta nousee yhtä paljon, hintaluokka on 1,2 miljardia. Eipä tuokaan tietysti olisi kuin 20% enemmän kuin "pikkuraha".

Voi tosin olla, että osuudella Matinkylä-Kivenlahti hinta ei nouse yhtä paljon ja varmasti Ruoholahti-Matinkylä -osuutta vielä karsitaan hinnan laskemiseksi.

----------


## late-

> Tässä viestissäni laskin RaideYVA:n tietojen perusteella, kuinka suuri määrä tämä "vähintään 15 % Etelä-Espoossa asuvista" on, joiden vaihtomäärä vähenee eli metron miljardi-investoinnista on hyötyä vaihtojen suhteen. Se on 7000 matkaa eli 3500 Etelä-Espoon asukasta. 
> 
> Toinen väittämä edellä on, että vaihtojen määrä ei kasva. Samassa edellä viitatussa viestissä on laskettu - RaideYVA:n antamien tietojen perusteella - että vaihtojen määrä kasvaa 9000:ssa matkassa eli 4500 asukkaalla. Siis väite ei pidä paikkaansa.


Eli vaihtojen kokonaismäärä kasvaisi arviosi mukaan 2000 matkalla. Viimeisimmät arviot ovat hiukan lohdullisempia eli vaihtojen määrä kasvaisi seututasolla vajaalla tuhannella. Tämän ja monta muutakin arvioitua lukua löytää Länsimetron liityntälinjastosuunnitelman luonnoksesta.

Arvaan, että kyseistä luonnoksesta löytyy muutakin keskustelun aihetta. Ehkä ketjuun saadaan jopa jotain uutta  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

> En sanoisi noin yksioikoisesti. Raitioliikennettä ei ole jatkettu esim. Munkkivuoreen, Maunulaan tai Oulunkylään, vaikka niihin se olisi onnistunut ihan yhtä helposti kuin Lauttasaareen. Taustalla on täytynyt olla muitakin tekijöitä. Ja kuten tiedämme, nykyään yhtenä syynä on raitioliikenteen kalleus.


En ole sanonutkaan "noin yksioikoisesti", vaan, heti ennen sitaattia, että YKSI SYY on metrosuunnitelma, joka on estänyt raitiotien rakentamisen Lauttasaareen.

Täällä on varmaan minua viisaampia, jotka voivat kyseenalaistaa ajatuksen kalliista raitioliikenteestä. Metron kalleudesta ei ainakaan rakentamiskustannusten osalta tarvitse enää väitellä, hintalappu on sitä luokkaa, että Hesarikin joutuu pikku hiljaa myöntämään hankkeen hyvin kalliiksi.

----------


## kemkim

> En sanoisi noin yksioikoisesti. Raitioliikennettä ei ole jatkettu esim. Munkkivuoreen, Maunulaan tai Oulunkylään, vaikka niihin se olisi onnistunut ihan yhtä helposti kuin Lauttasaareen. Taustalla on täytynyt olla muitakin tekijöitä. Ja kuten tiedämme, nykyään yhtenä syynä on raitioliikenteen kalleus.


Poliittisesti verrattavissa olevat vaihtoehdot ovat siis käytännössä bussit tai raskasraiteet. Ainoa poikkeus tehdään silloin, jos bussin kapasiteetti ei yksinkertaisesti riitä, kuten Jokeri-linjalla. Sekin rakennettaisiin varmaan raskasraiteena, ellei pysähdyksien tarve olisi niin tiheä. Sama käytäntö on Tukholmassa, ensisijaisesti raskasraiteita ja busseilla syöttöliikennettä niille, mutta poikittaisliikenteessä voidaan käyttää pikaraitioteitä.

Tramwestissä ei varmaankaan teknisesti olisi mitään vikaa, mutta koska metro on jo valmiina Ruoholahteen asti, se on metron suurin valtti. Ja metrossa ei varsinaisesti mitään vikaa ole vaan se hoitaa tehtävänsä hyvin, niin ei nähdä tarpeelliseksi tehdä kalliita muutostöitä metroradalle. Mikäli puhtaalta pöydältä lähdettäisiin ja haluttaisiin viimeisetkin optimoinnit tehdä joukkoliikenneverkostolle, niin ehkäpä tunneli louhittaisiin, mutta se voitaisiin täyttää pikaratikoiden heilurilinjoilla.

Valittiin mikä tahansa liikenneratkaisu, ympäröivä kaupunki siihen kuitenkin sopeutuu ajan kuluessa. Harva bussiliikenne Espoon ja Vantaan malliin sopii autokaupunkiin, mutta liityntäpainotteinen raskaan raideliikenteen malli luo väkisinkin joukkoliikennekaupunkia ympärilleen. Pikaraitiotiekin keskittää kysyntää verkoston varrelle, kun bussivaihtoehdossa busseja kulkee vähän joka paikassa ja tarjonta jakautuu melko tasaisesti. Raideliikenne on ikäänkuin joukkoliikenteen korkeaa luokkaa ja jos sitä on saatavilla, sen varrelle halutaan sijoittua. Jos sitä ei ole, ei sijainnilla ole niin paljon väliä, koska bussilla pääsee.

----------


## Fiss

> Eli vaihtojen kokonaismäärä kasvaisi arviosi mukaan 2000 matkalla. Viimeisimmät arviot ovat hiukan lohdullisempia eli vaihtojen määrä kasvaisi seututasolla vajaalla tuhannella. Tämän ja monta muutakin arvioitua lukua löytää Länsimetron liityntälinjastosuunnitelman luonnoksesta.
> 
> Arvaan, että kyseistä luonnoksesta löytyy muutakin keskustelun aihetta. Ehkä ketjuun saadaan jopa jotain uutta


Ainakin Helsingin uutisissa on jo ehditty ihmetellä 194:n ja 195:n poistumista, joka katkaisee Kuusi- ja Lehtisaaren suunnasta suorat yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan. Mehukas lainaus lehdestä:



> - HKL suunnittelee Helsingin sisäiset linjat. Minulla ei ole tietoa onko HKL suunnittelemassa korvaavia yhteyksiä. Kuusisaaresta ja Lehtisaaresta pääsee jatkossakin seutulinjoilla keskustaan, mutta matkustajat joutuvat vaihtamaan Munkkiniemessä tai Meilahdessa, sanoo liikennesuunnittelun päällikkö Reijo Teerioja Pääkaupunkiseudun yhteistyövaliokunnasta (YTV). ... ... - Syy siihen miksi 194 ja 195 jätettiin pois, on aika tiukka kustannusraami. Suunnittelussa on lähdetty siitä, että bussiliikenteen kustannustaso ei nouse länsimetron myötä. Eli Kuusisaari ja Lehtisaari joutuvat säästökohteiksi? - Se riippuu HKL:n ratkaisusta. Meidän käsityksemme mukaan sieltä pääsee vaihtamalla ihan hyvin keskustaan, Teerioja vastaa.


Eli siis bussiliikenteen kustannuksia on vaikea saada alenemaan länsimetron myötä? Että HKL hoitakoot Helsingin yhteydet ja että YTV:llä ei hirveästi kiinnosta mitä HKL suunnittelee? Hyvinhän näyttäisi yhteistyö sujuvan yhteistyövaliokunnassa  :Very Happy:  

Itselleni pisti silmään, että näköjään metro vaikuttaa myös Lintuvaaraan asti, josta on poistumassa käytännössä kaksi linjaa, 52 ja 510. Korvaavista vuoroista 22:lle tai 231:lle ei ole tuossa paperissa puhetta. En kyllä ymmärrä miten 510:n oikaisu Kehää pitkin eli siis Lintuvaaran olennaisimpien asuinalueiden ohitus mahtaa liittyä metroon. Ainakin se heikentää Lintuvaaran alueen palvelua. Ehkä syynä ovat nuo kulut, jotka on pakko painaa alas tässä yhteydessä.

----------


## QS6

Ottamatta itse keskustelun substanssiin kantaa, seuraavat korjaukset:




> [...] sitten Porkkalankadun sillalla bussikaista. [...]


Ikävä kyllä ei ole.




> Espoosta Kampin suuntaan bussikaista on minun mielestäni koko välillä Länsiväylä-Kamppi. Matkalla on kolmet liikennevalot [...]


Kuudet.

----------


## vristo

> Itselleni pisti silmään, että näköjään metro vaikuttaa myös Lintuvaaraan asti, josta on poistumassa käytännössä kaksi linjaa, 52 ja 510. Korvaavista vuoroista 22:lle tai 231:lle ei ole tuossa paperissa puhetta. En kyllä ymmärrä miten 510:n oikaisu Kehää pitkin eli siis Lintuvaaran olennaisimpien asuinalueiden ohitus mahtaa liittyä metroon. Ainakin se heikentää Lintuvaaran alueen palvelua. Ehkä syynä ovat nuo kulut, jotka on pakko painaa alas tässä yhteydessä.


Lintuvaaran kauttahan kulkee nykyään kaksikin Leppävaaran syöttölinjaa eli e22/B ja e23. Kyllä kai nämä tulevat säilymään ja niiden asema päinvastoin korostumaan tulevaisuudessa; nehän ovat Leppävaaran, tulevaisuudessa toivottavasti myös Espoon, kaupunkiradan liityntälinjoja.

----------


## teme

> Tramwestissä ei varmaankaan teknisesti olisi mitään vikaa, mutta koska metro on jo valmiina Ruoholahteen asti, se on metron suurin valtti. Ja metrossa ei varsinaisesti mitään vikaa ole vaan se hoitaa tehtävänsä hyvin, niin ei nähdä tarpeelliseksi tehdä kalliita muutostöitä metroradalle.


Suhtaudun Länsimetroon parempi kuin ei mitään asenteella, mutta ylläoleva argumentti on sen verran yleinen ja väärä että puutun nyt siihen. Oppikirjavirhe vaikkapa yritysjohdossa on että jos tehty huono investointi, niin sitä paikataan tekemällä sen varaan lisäinvestointeja, jotta siitä saataisiin jotenkin kannattava. Aivan kuin uhkapelaaja joka haluaa voittaa häviämänsä rahat takaisin. Investointeja pitää tarkastella yksi kerrallaan, tämä ei toki sulje pois verkostohyötyjä olemassaolevaan rakenteeseen liittymisestä.

Jätän viisammille sen erittelemisen mitä rakenteellista vikaa metrossa on, mutta jostain syystä nuo asemat ovat täysin järjettömän hintaisia. Kuvittele itsesi metrosuunnittelijaksi: Nouset kirstunvartijan kanssa Rautatieasemalta metroon, ja toteat siinä jäätä rikkoakseksi että tälläinen asema maksaa 50 miljoonaa euroa ja me haluttaisiin tehdä näitä puolen tusinaa. Siis koko tämä asematunnelli, kysyy rahoitusvastava? Öö, ei kun se pelkkä asema.... Kehäradalle saa reilulla 100 miljoonalla yhdeksän asemaa, ja siitäkin vajaa 80 miljoonaa menee kahteen maanalaiseen asemaan.

Vaikka Länsimetro rakennettaisiinkin, niin mitään metron kakkoslinjaa ei tällä kustannustasolla tulla tekemään. Joko tehdään jotain perustavanlaatuisia muutoksia metrotekniikkaan jotta kustannukset saadaan jotenkin tolkulliseksi, tai sitten tehdään jotain muuta. Minulle sinänsä sama, kunhan tehdään jotain. Esimerkiksi, Soininvaara kommentoi blogissaan, että vihreät aikanaan vaativat M200-juniin ilmavirtamahdollisuuden, jotta voitaisiin tehdä edullisia pinta-asemia. Tiedä sitten olivatko väärässä tuossa oletuksessa.

Mielenkiintoinen ajatusleikki on että Länsimetro venyy kustannusten vuoksi, vaihtoehto "rakennetaan matalamman suhdanteen aikana" ei ole poliittisestikaan pois suljettu. Toisaalta oletetaan, että Raidejokeri taas aikaistuu, pysyy budjetissaan, ja osoittautuu muutenkin hyväksi. Siinä vaiheessa kysymys miksei tämä juna voi vaan jatkaa keskustaan nousee varmasti esiin.



> Valittiin mikä tahansa liikenneratkaisu, ympäröivä kaupunki siihen kuitenkin sopeutuu ajan kuluessa.


Periaatteessa näin. Mutta käytännössä, mitä näyttöä meillä on pääkaupunkiseudulla siitä että olemassaoleva yhdyskuntarakenne olisi uuden radan myötä tiivistynyt?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi tosin olla, että osuudella Matinkylä-Kivenlahti hinta ei nouse yhtä paljon ja varmasti Ruoholahti-Matinkylä -osuutta vielä karsitaan hinnan laskemiseksi.


Minä ainakin lasken sen varaan että Matinkylä-Kivenlahti osuus metrosta tulee kilometriä kohden halvemmaksi kuin Ruoholahti-Matinkylä, koska Matinkylästä länten voidaan rata rakentaa maanpäälisenä osittain, ja asemista tehdä yksinkertaisempia. Olisikohan n 1 miljardissa nykyrahassa mitattuna Ruoholahti-Kivenlahti metron kokonaiskustanuksissa silloin perää?

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos Matinkylän metron kustannusarvio pysyy nykyisessä lukemassaan ja Kivenlahden osuuden hinta nousee yhtä paljon, hintaluokka on 1,2 miljardia


Voidaanko tästä päätellä, että Länsimetrolle laadittu tämänhetkinen nykyinen kustannusarvio välille Ruoholahti - Matinkylä on 800 - 900 miljoonaa euroa, jolloin Matinkylä - Kivenlahti maksaisi 300 - 400 miljoonaa euroa.

Olisi se varsin uskomatonta, jos suostuttaisiin siihen, että hanke, joka oli 452 miljoonan euron hintaisena juuri ja juuri kannattava, kun hyöty/kustannuslaskelma vääristeltiin, voitaisiin toteuttaa 800-900 miljoonan euron hintaisena.

Vaikuttaa lisäksi siitä, että 600 miljoonaa euroa on nyt asetettu siksi tavoitteeksi, johon metro yritetään karsia. Kysymys on kuitenkin siitä, että tällöin joudutaan tinkimään siitä laatutasosta, josta Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto päätti.

On täysin perusteltua, että vaaditaan tämän hetkinen kustannusarvio viipymättä julkisuuteen!

----------


## PNu

> Mitähän matematiikkaa oikein sovellat? Jatkaako 100 % metroaseman vieressä asuvista Kampista itään? Minä veikkaisin että vaihto poistuu 1 - 3 prosentilta.


Tässä oli kysymys niistä matkustajista, jotka nykyään joutuvat vaihtamaan bussista metroon Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa. Siitä en ainakaan itse muista nähneeni lukuja, kuin suuri osa Etelä-Espoosta saapuvista tähän ryhmään kuuluu. Itämetrossa kuitenkin Rautatientorin metroaseman käyttäjämäärät ovat lähes kaksinkertaiset Kampin metroaseman käyttäjämäärään verrattuna. Jos oletamme saman suhteen pätevän Länsimetron kohdalla niin tällöin yli puolet Etelä-Espoosta tulevista jatkaisi vähintään Rautatientorille asti. Vaihto poistuisi tai kävelymatka lyhenisi siis yli puolelta Etelä-Espoosta saapuvista.

----------


## PNu

> Eli vaihtojen kokonaismäärä kasvaisi arviosi mukaan 2000 matkalla. Viimeisimmät arviot ovat hiukan lohdullisempia eli vaihtojen määrä kasvaisi seututasolla vajaalla tuhannella. Tämän ja monta muutakin arvioitua lukua löytää Länsimetron liityntälinjastosuunnitelman luonnoksesta.


1000-2000 ylimääräistä vaihtoa on pieni vähemmistö kaikista Etelä-Espoosta Helsinkiin tehtävistä matkoista. Tämä on siis se ryhmä, jonka kohdalla palvelun voidaan katsoa aidosti heikkenevän metron myötä. Niillä joiden kohdalla vaihtojen määrä vähenee tai pysyy samana, voidaan metron katsoa parantavan palvelua, koska he saavat täsmällisemmän ja paremman matkustusmukavuuden omaavan liikennejärjestelmän.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta käytännössä, mitä näyttöä meillä on pääkaupunkiseudulla siitä että olemassaoleva yhdyskuntarakenne olisi uuden radan myötä tiivistynyt?


Tämä on aika hauska kysymys sinänsä. Pääkaupunkiseudulla maankäyttö raideliikenteen varressa on tiivistynyt, koska sitä on tietoisin päätöksin ja asemakaavamuutoksin tiivistetty. Näin on tehty esimerkiksi Pääradan varressa (Malmi-Tapanila-Puistola-Pukinmäki, Tikkurila, Koivukylä), Rantaradan varressa (Leppävaaran ja Kilon asemakaavat) ja metron varressa (Ruoholahti, Herttoniemenranta, Itäkeskus, Kurkimäki, Mellunmäki-Vesala, Vuosaari).

Lisäksi Martinlaakson rata sekä raitiotien jatkeet Katajanokalle, Itä- ja Länsi-Pasilaan, Pikku Huopalahteen, Arabianrantaan ja Pasilan konepajalle on rakennettu välttämättöminä edellytyksinä ko. alueen rakentamiselle.

Kaikissa tapauksissa on kuitenkin kyse selkeistä kaupunkien kaavoituspäätöksistä, joilla on hyödynnetty päätettyä rataverkkoa tai laajennettu rataa palvelemaan päätettyä maankäyttöä. Joka tapauksessa, kyse on aina ollut tietoisista kunnan kaavoitusratkaisuista.

Markkinaohjaus näkyy lähinnä kiinteistöjen hinnassa.

----------


## teme

> Tämä on aika hauska kysymys sinänsä. Pääkaupunkiseudulla maankäyttö raideliikenteen varressa on tiivistynyt, koska sitä on tietoisin päätöksin ja asemakaavamuutoksin tiivistetty. Näin on tehty esimerkiksi Pääradan varressa (Malmi-Tapanila-Puistola-Pukinmäki, Tikkurila, Koivukylä), Rantaradan varressa (Leppävaaran ja Kilon asemakaavat) ja metron varressa (Ruoholahti, Herttoniemenranta, Itäkeskus, Kurkimäki, Mellunmäki-Vesala, Vuosaari).


Niin no, sikäli kun radan vieressä on joutomaata (Tapanila) tai esim. teollisuuskäytöstä vapautuvaa maata (Herttoniemi), tai kauppatilaa (Leppävaara) niin toki se on myöhemmin kaavoitettu verrattaen tiiviisti. Mutta olemassaolevien asuintalojen purkamisen kynnys on hyvin suuri, esim. Myllypuro ei tiivistinyt tippaakaan siitä että sinne vedettiin metro. Vaikkapa Otaniemeä on aika vaikea olennaisesti tiivistää rakentamatta koko aluetta uusiksi, Tapiolassakaan tyhjiä tontteja ei juuri ole.




> Kaikissa tapauksissa on kuitenkin kyse selkeistä kaupunkien kaavoituspäätöksistä, joilla on hyödynnetty päätettyä rataverkkoa tai laajennettu rataa palvelemaan päätettyä maankäyttöä. Joka tapauksessa, kyse on aina ollut tietoisista kunnan kaavoitusratkaisuista.
> 
> Markkinaohjaus näkyy lähinnä kiinteistöjen hinnassa.


Jos markkinaohjaus nostaa tontin arvoa riittävästi, niin voisi kuvitella että omistaja jossain vaiheessa uudisrakentaa tontin tehokkaammin. Käytännössä, kuten totesit, tämä edellyttää kunnallisia päätöksiä.

----------


## Kani

> Jätän viisammille sen erittelemisen mitä rakenteellista vikaa metrossa on, mutta jostain syystä nuo asemat ovat täysin järjettömän hintaisia. Kuvittele itsesi metrosuunnittelijaksi: Nouset kirstunvartijan kanssa Rautatieasemalta metroon, ja toteat siinä jäätä rikkoakseksi että tälläinen asema maksaa 50 miljoonaa euroa ja me haluttaisiin tehdä näitä puolen tusinaa. Siis koko tämä asematunnelli, kysyy rahoitusvastava? Öö, ei kun se pelkkä asema.... Kehäradalle saa reilulla 100 miljoonalla yhdeksän asemaa, ja siitäkin vajaa 80 miljoonaa menee kahteen maanalaiseen asemaan.


Juuri näin. Yhteisillä rahoilla on helppo leikkiä, kun ei tarvitse ajatella sitä kirstua. Kukaan, joka bisneksenään yrittäisi saada Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta nykyisestä hyvästä vielä paremmaksi, tuskin omilla rahoillaan päätyisi metron rakentamiseen, vaan kevyempiin ja palvelevampiin ratkaisuihin.

----------


## Kani

Mahdolliseen länsimetroon tulisi lasiovet ja ovijärjestelmät. 

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135233143190

----------


## Harri Turunen

Missäköhän määrin noiden kaavailtujen asemaseutujen kaavoitetun neliömäärän ja rakennetun neliömäärän välillä on eroa tai ylipäätään alueilla, joille on rakennettu kerrostaloja? Omakotialueilla tiedän jonkun verran olevan käyttämättömiä kaavoitettuja rakennusneliöitä kun ei haluta heti ikkunan eteen uutta naapuria tai ei ole tarvetta lisäneliöille, mutta eikö isommissa hankkeissa (kt. kerrostalot) yleensä käytetä kaavassa salitut neliöt täysimääräisesti?

Tähän liittyen kun puhutaan kaavaohjauksesta vs. markkinaohjautuvuudesta, niin olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää minkä korkuisia rakennuksia pääkaupunkiseudulle ilmestyisi, jos Helsinki päättäisikin myöntää rajusti lisärakennusoikeutta kehä 1:n sisäpuolella. Alettaisiinko matalampia kerrostaloja purkaa ja rakentaa paljon korkeampia tilalle?

----------


## petteri

> Tähän liittyen kun puhutaan kaavaohjauksesta vs. markkinaohjautuvuudesta, niin olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää minkä korkuisia rakennuksia pääkaupunkiseudulle ilmestyisi, jos Helsinki päättäisikin myöntää rajusti lisärakennusoikeutta kehä 1:n sisäpuolella. Alettaisiinko matalampia kerrostaloja purkaa ja rakentaa paljon korkeampia tilalle?



Jos esimerkiksi Oulunkylään, Lauttasaareen tai Tapiolaan sallittaisiin lisärakennusoikeutta, luonnollisin tapa olisi korottaa olemassa olevia rakennuksia kerroksella tai parilla. 

Purkamiseen ja uuden rakentamiseen verrattuna rakennusten korottaminen on edullisempaa. Kun kulkee Helsingin kantakaupungissa huomaa selvästi, että suuri osa alunperin 2-3 kerroksisista ennen 1930-lukua rakennetuista rakennuksista on korotettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alettaisiinko matalampia kerrostaloja purkaa ja rakentaa paljon korkeampia tilalle?


Kyllä. Näin tapahtui jo 1960- ja 1970-luvuilla, kun kantakaupungissa oli rakennusten purkubuumi ja tilalle nousi toinen toistaan rumempia betoni- ja lasilaatikkorakennuksia.

Se oli toivottus seuraus siitä, että rakennusjärjestystä muutettiin niin, että kaikki tontit saivat lisärakennusoikeutta. Rakennusoikeus ja rakennustekniikan kehitys ovat se moottori, joka pyörittää kaupunkisaneerausta kaikkialla maailmassa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1000-2000 ylimääräistä vaihtoa on pieni vähemmistö kaikista Etelä-Espoosta Helsinkiin tehtävistä matkoista. Tämä on siis se ryhmä, jonka kohdalla palvelun voidaan katsoa aidosti heikkenevän metron myötä.


On tämä ajattelua! Ihan on OK maksaa miljardi siitä, että 1000:lle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle tulee ylimääräinen vaihto. Kuinka paljon joukkoliikenteen on mielestäsi muututtava huonommaksi, ennen kuin olet sitä mieltä, ettei sen huonontamisen aikaansaamiseksi kannata käyttää miljardia euroa?

Jos joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen tavoite on lisätä vaihtoja, sen voi kyllä toteuttaa huomattavasti halvelmmalla, yksinkertaisemmin ja nopeammin kuin rakentamalla metroa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ikävä kyllä ei ole.


Olet oikeassa ja minä olin väärässä. Kävin katsomassa. En ole kysynyt vielä KSV:n selitystä asialle, mutta arvaan sen kyllä itsekin. Länsiväylän risteys ei ruuhkauta Porkkalankadun siltaa, koska valojen jälkeen on aina tyhjää kylliksi, jotta kaikki vihreiden aikana ehtivä liikenne pääsee valoista eteenpäin.

Itse en ole päässyt keräämään kokemusta bussien Länsiväylälle pääsystä kuin satunnaisesti iltaruuhkan aikaan. Joten en tiedä, rajoittaako sitä bussikaistan puuttuminen. Käytännössä Porkkalankadun sillan oikea kaista taitaa kuitenkin olla bussikaista. Mitäs sanovat kuljettajat?




> Kuudet.


Miten nämä nyt sitten laskee. Porkkalankadun pysäkin jälkeen on yksi valoristeys, sitten on Hietalahdenkadun ja Lapinrinteen risteys ja kolmanneksi laskin Lapinlahdenkadun, jossa ei taida autoista isommin haittaa olla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> En ole kysynyt vielä KSV:n selitystä asialle


KSV on tehnyt asiaa selittävän webbisivun (webbisivun tekemisen jälkeen järjestelyjä on kyllä muutettu pariinkiin otteeseen).




> Miten nämä nyt sitten laskee.


Länsiväylä/PorkkalankatuPorkkalankatu/Mechelininkadun ramppiRuoholahdenkatu/HietalahdenkatuRuoholahdenkatu/LapinrinneLapinrinne/Lapinlahdenkatubussiterminaalin tunnelin valot

----------


## petteri

> On tämä ajattelua! Ihan on OK maksaa miljardi siitä, että 1000:lle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle tulee ylimääräinen vaihto. Kuinka paljon joukkoliikenteen on mielestäsi muututtava huonommaksi, ennen kuin olet sitä mieltä, ettei sen huonontamisen aikaansaamiseksi kannata käyttää miljardia euroa?



Minusta Länsimetro parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa paljon verrattuna nykyiseen bussiliikenteeseen. Raideliikenne liitynnälläkin johtaa korkeampaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön kuin bussiliikenne. Lisäksi metrotyyppiseen välineeseen liittyy usein kaupunkirakenteellinen valinta, jossa metroasemien ympäristön rakennusoikeutta lisätään voimakkaasti. Kun rakennusoikeutta lisätään riittävästi, kaupunki tiiivistyy.

Siitä onko nykysuunnitelmien mukainen metro kustannustehokkain tai palvelullisesti tehokkain tapa parantaa länsisuunnan joukkoliikennettä voidaan olla montaa mieltä. Varmaan kevennetyllä ratkaisulla voitaisiin saada samasta rahasta enemmänkin irti. 

Metro ja liityntä on kuitenkin paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin nykyinen bussijärjestelmä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska 1 - 1,5 km päästä todellisuudessa liitytään huomattavan paljon kävellen, on sille toki annettava arvonsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> 
> Lähde tälle tiedolle, kiitos.


Kun ei ole vielä näkynyt, niin tässä vastalähde sille, ettei asia ole kuten yllä väitetään.



Kuva on teoksesta: Knoflacher, Hermann (1995): Kaupungin ja liikenteen harmonia. Sivu 79. Ja kuvatekstistä voi lukea alkuperäislähteen. Sama kuva esiintyy myös TKK:n oppimateriaalissa. Mutta ehkä TKK:kin on väärässä, kuten minä. Olenhan minäkin TKK:n opiskelija.

Tiedän, että maaseudulla tai pikkukaupungeissa junalle voidaan kävellä 1-1,5 km, kun paikallista joukkoliikennettä ei ole. Mutta jos Espoo on maaseutua tai pikkukaupunki, se ei tarvitse metroa. Jos Espoo on kaupunki, siellä ei kävellä 1-1,5 km metrolle.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun ei ole vielä näkynyt, niin tässä vastalähde sille, ettei asia ole kuten yllä väitetään.


Ei tuo todista mitenkään, etteikö pidempiä matkoja käveltäisi. Se kertoo hyväksyttävistä kävelymatkoista, mutta mainituissa tapauksissahan ei olisi pakko kävellä, koska liityntäbussikin on olemassa. Kävely on vain lisävaihtoehto, jonka moni valitsee jos liityntäbussi menee huonosti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raideliikenne liitynnälläkin johtaa korkeampaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön kuin bussiliikenne.


Kuinka monennen kerran on sanottava: EI JOHDA. Ei ainakaan Helsingissä, missä asiasta on kokemusta. Ei ole monta päivää kun Mikko Laaksonen kertoi, mitä HKL:n omassa historiikissa sanotaan itämetrosta. Ja alla olevan kuvan olen välittänyt foorumille jo aikoja sitten. Kuvan tietojen lähde: Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto.

Miksi pitää ikuisesti inttää vastaan esittämällä asioita, jotka eivät ole totta?



Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tiedän, että maaseudulla tai pikkukaupungeissa junalle voidaan kävellä 1-1,5 km, kun paikallista joukkoliikennettä ei ole. Mutta jos Espoo on maaseutua tai pikkukaupunki, se ei tarvitse metroa. Jos Espoo on kaupunki, siellä ei kävellä 1-1,5 km metrolle.



Minäkin kävelen nykyään joka aamu bussille reittioppaan mukaan 1 km matkan, tuo on ihan ok kävelymatka. Kilometrin kävelee ihan mukavasti, "kurjuusraja" on minulla jossain 1,5 kilometrissä. 

Lyhyt kävelymatka on suhteellinen käsite.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minäkin kävelen nykyään joka aamu bussille reittioppaan mukaan 1 km matkan, tuo on ihan ok kävelymatka.


Ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä, paljonko sinä kävelet. Vaan paljonko KAIKKI kaupunkilaiset suostuvat kävelemään. Metrolle ei riitä matkustajaksi yksi Petteri.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kuinka monennen kerran on sanottava: EI JOHDA. Ei ainakaan Helsingissä, missä asiasta on kokemusta. Ei ole monta päivää kun Mikko Laaksonen kertoi, mitä HKL:n omassa historiikissa sanotaan itämetrosta. Ja alla olevan kuvan olen välittänyt foorumille jo aikoja sitten. Kuvan tietojen lähde: Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto.
> 
> Miksi pitää ikuisesti inttää vastaan esittämällä asioita, jotka eivät ole totta?



Ns. raidekerroin lienee sitten ihan mielikuvituksen tuotetta. 

Parhaan kuvan metron ansioista joukkoliikenteen käytölle saa kun vertaa Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Metro on johtanut idässä paljon suurempaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön kuin bussiliikenne lännessä.  

Tuo esittämäsi nollatutkimus ei kerro mitään metron pitkäaikaisista vaikutuksista, josta autoistumistrendin hidastuminen ja kaupunkirakenteen tiivistyminen ovat tärkeitä.

Minusta tuntuu, että foorumin pikaratikkafundamentalistit raskasraideinhossaan pysty objektiiviseen analyysiin.

----------


## petteri

> Ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä, paljonko sinä kävelet. Vaan paljonko KAIKKI kaupunkilaiset suostuvat kävelemään. Metrolle ei riitä matkustajaksi yksi Petteri.


Ehkä tuosta voidaan silti tehdä johtopäätös, että kävelymatkan hyväksyttävyys on jollain lailla jakautunut funktio eikä ympyrä, jonka sisällä kävelyn hyväksyttävyys on 100 % ja ulkopuolella 0 %, kuten haluat sen esittää. Tuon kuvasi mukaan kukaan ei muuten kävele 1 km matkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsiväylä/Porkkalankatu


Minun mielestäni nämä eivät ole Länsiväylän jälkeen vaan Länsiväylällä. Ainakin bussit seisovat Länsiväylällä silloin kun ovat näissä valoissa.


> Porkkalankatu/Mechelininkadun ramppiRuoholahdenkatu/HietalahdenkatuRuoholahdenkatu/Lapinrinne


Varmaan tuli jo selväksi edellisessä viestissäni, että laskin kaksi viimeksi mainittua yhdeksi. Minun muistini mukaan kun nämä toimivat niin, että niissä jos joutuu pysähtymään, niin aina vain yhden kerran. Onhan niitä tolppia useampia muissakin mutkikkaissa risteyksissä. Mutta jos muistini toimii väärin, kykenen kyllä myöntämään erehtymiseni.


> Lapinrinne/Lapinlahdenkatubussiterminaalin tunnelin valot


Nuo viimeiset laskin olevaksi Kampissa. Ne kun eivät ole enää julkisessa katuverkossa.

Että riittäisikö tämä saivartelu?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Että riittäisikö tämä saivartelu?


Eikö saivartelua ole juuri laskea, seisooko bussi julkisen katuverkon liikennevaloissa vai muuten vaan liikennevaloissa? Oleellista on, että liikennevalot hidastavat bussien kulkua ja joissakin liikennevaloissa liikenne jonoutuu ruuhkaksi asti.

----------


## kemkim

> Periaatteessa näin. Mutta käytännössä, mitä näyttöä meillä on pääkaupunkiseudulla siitä että olemassaoleva yhdyskuntarakenne olisi uuden radan myötä tiivistynyt?


Metron varaan on rakennettu Vuosaaren aseman ympärille uusia alueita huomattava määrä. Rastilan aseman viereen nousi pari vuotta sitten uusia kerrostaloja. Vantaan Länsimäen lähiö rakennettiin Mellunmäen metroaseman viereen. Vantaankosken radan varteen rakennettiin paljon uutta asutusta. Leppävaaran kaupunkirataan tukeutuen rakennetaan Leppävaaran aseman ympärille paljon asumista. Kauklahdessa uudet junayhteydet ovat tukena asemanseudun lisärakentamisessa. Tapanilan aseman toiselle puolelle rakentui jokin aika sitten uusi kerrostaloalue. Kyllä minusta on aika paljon näyttöä siitä, että raskasraideasema johtaa ennen pitkää tiiviiseen rakentamiseen ympäristössään. Eikö sinusta näytä siltä?

----------


## teme

> Metron varaan on rakennettu Vuosaaren aseman ympärille uusia alueita huomattava määrä...


Vastasinkin jo Mikko Laaksoselle, mutta lyhyesti hain takaa sitä että jos ympäristö on jo rakennettu, niin kuin Etelä-Espoo tietääkseni pitkälti on, niin se ei radalla tiivisty. Uudisrakentaminen on toki asia erikseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ns. raidekerroin lienee sitten ihan mielikuvituksen tuotetta.


Joidenkin mielestä on, ja itse taivun samalle kannalle, koska mitään erityistä kerrointa ei ole missään pystytty eristämään. Sen sijaan raideliikenteessä on busseja suurempi houkuttelevuus siksi, että raideliikenteessä toteutuu monia laadullisia palvelutasotekijöitä, joita bussiliikenteessä ei yleensä toteudu. Mutta esim. arvostamani Hass-Klau on todennut muutamista BRT-järjestelmistä, että kun bussiliikenteessä toteutetaan samoja palvelutasotekijöitä kuin raideliikenteessä yleensä aina on, saavutetaan myös samoja houkuttelevuusetuja. Mutta bussi ei kuitenkaan voi päästä "kertoimen kertymisessä" raideliikenteen tasolle, koska bussilla ei voi olla kaikkia raideliikenteen hyviä ominaisuuksia.

Mutta mitä itämetroon tulee, niin ns. raideliikennekerroinhan toteutuu siellä. Se vaikuttaa niille, joilla metro on kävelyetäisyydellä. Sen sijaan "liityntäliikennekerroin" vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä liityntäliikenteen alueella, ja nämä vaikutukset näyttävät olevan yhtä suuret ja kumoavat siten toisensa lopputuloksessa.




> Parhaan kuvan metron ansioista joukkoliikenteen käytölle saa kun vertaa Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Metro on johtanut idässä paljon suurempaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön kuin bussiliikenne lännessä.


Ei kyse ole joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuudesta, vaan maankäyttöratkaisuista. Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteen osuus on kasvanut siitä, että on rakennettu joukkoliikenteeseen, tässä tapauksessa metroon tukeutuvaa kerrosalaa, ei autokaupunkia kuten Espoossa.




> Tuo esittämäsi nollatutkimus ei kerro mitään metron pitkäaikaisista vaikutuksista, josta autoistumistrendin hidastuminen ja kaupunkirakenteen tiivistyminen ovat tärkeitä.


Kun arvostelet näin, osoitapa omien väitteidesi taustalla oleva laadukas tutkimus!




> Minusta tuntuu, että foorumin pikaratikkafundamentalistit raskasraideinhossaan pysty objektiiviseen analyysiin.


Minusta tuntuu, että foorumin metrofundamentalistit eivät raitiotieinhossaan pysty objektiiviseen analyysiin.  :Wink: 




> Ehkä tuosta voidaan silti tehdä johtopäätös, että kävelymatkan hyväksyttävyys on jollain lailla jakautunut funktio eikä ympyrä, jonka sisällä kävelyn hyväksyttävyys on 100 % ja ulkopuolella 0 %, kuten haluat sen esittää. Tuon kuvasi mukaan kukaan ei muuten kävele 1 km matkaa.


Etkö ymmärtänyt tämän viestini kuviota? Siinä on juuri esitetty kävelymatkan hyväksymisen funktio. Vaaka-akselilla on matka, pystyakselilla se osuus väestöstä, joka matkan hyväksyy. Funktion parametritkin ovat taulukossa näkyvissä.

Kuvio tarkoittaa, että kaikki suostuvat kävelemään pysäkille 100 metrin matkan. Jos matka on 300 m., enää puolet suostuvat kävelemään - eli käyttävät mieluummin autoa. 700 metrin matkaa ei enää hyväksy kukaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö saivartelua ole juuri laskea, seisooko bussi julkisen katuverkon liikennevaloissa vai muuten vaan liikennevaloissa? Oleellista on, että liikennevalot hidastavat bussien kulkua ja joissakin liikennevaloissa liikenne jonoutuu ruuhkaksi asti.


Ei ole. Sellaisista liikennevaloista ei ole haittaa, joihin ei joudu pysähtymään ja odottamaan. Kampin tunnelin ja Lapinlahden kadun valoristeyksien poikittainen liikennemäärä on käytännössä merkityksetön, jolloin jopa meidän HELMIllämme näistä valoista pääsee usein pysähtymättä. Mutta sellaiset paikat kuin Porkkalankadun ja Mechelininkadulta tulevien ramppien kaistaristeysvalot ovat merkittäviä, koska liikennemäärä edellyttää pakosta kiertoajan jakamista. Sitähän siinä viittaamassasi KSV:n Kari Saneen sivussa selvitettiin.

Eikä näissä paikoissa auttaisi edes valoetuus, kun bussien vuoromäärä on niin suuri, ettei ole mahdollista ajoittaa valoja siten, etteivät bussit joutuisi pysähtymään. Huomautan tässä, että TramWestillä valoetuus on mahdollinen, koska vuoroväli on kyllin harva siihen tarkoitukseen.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> 700 metrin matkaa ei enää hyväksy kukaan.


Tuo on valheellista tutkimusta. Kyllä minä tiedän montakin joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakasta, jotka kävelevät ihan mielellään sen 700 metriä. Rapakuntoiselle autoilijalle tuo toki tuottaa ongelmia, mutta monet muut ottavat sen hyötyliikuntana. Tämän takia monet kävelevät portaatkin hissin sijaan, ettei tarvitse kuntosalilla rehkiä niin paljon. Suomalaisissa on liikunnallisuutta ja ulkoilmaihmistä lopultakin aika paljon. Moni on Helsinkiin muuttanut maakunnista ja sen perintönä suhtautuvat myönteisesti pidempäänkin kävelyyn. Kun yleisesti on todettu, että joukkoliikenne, pyöräily ja kävely kiinnostavat yleensä samoja ihmisiä, niin tietysti se on otettava huomioon myös joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa. Tiheästi kulkeviin liityntäbusseihin, jotka vievät kotiovelle asti, voidaan sitten kalastella niitä autoilijoita.

----------


## kemkim

> Oppikirjavirhe vaikkapa yritysjohdossa on että jos tehty huono investointi, niin sitä paikataan tekemällä sen varaan lisäinvestointeja, jotta siitä saataisiin jotenkin kannattava.


Mitä vikaa tällaisessa ajattelussa on? Onhan hullua, että jos johonkin asiaan on käytetty paljon resursseja, siitä ei saataisi mitään hyötyä. Kyllä tehdyt investoinnit on järkevää käyttää niin loppuun kuin mahdollista. Metron kohdalla voitaisiin vaikka muuttaa koko järjestelmä pikaraitiojärjestelmäksi ja "jalkauttaa" se idän lähiöiden katuverkkoon. Haen takaa sitä, että kuitenkin hyödynnettäisiin kalliilla rakennettua rataa, tunnelia ja asemia uudessa järjestelmässä.

----------


## Fiss

> Tuo on valheellista tutkimusta. Kyllä minä tiedän montakin joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakasta, jotka kävelevät ihan mielellään sen 700 metriä. Rapakuntoiselle autoilijalle tuo toki tuottaa ongelmia, mutta monet muut ottavat sen hyötyliikuntana. Tämän takia monet kävelevät portaatkin hissin sijaan, ettei tarvitse kuntosalilla rehkiä niin paljon. Suomalaisissa on liikunnallisuutta ja ulkoilmaihmistä lopultakin aika paljon. Moni on Helsinkiin muuttanut maakunnista ja sen perintönä suhtautuvat myönteisesti pidempäänkin kävelyyn. Kun yleisesti on todettu, että joukkoliikenne, pyöräily ja kävely kiinnostavat yleensä samoja ihmisiä, niin tietysti se on otettava huomioon myös joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa. Tiheästi kulkeviin liityntäbusseihin, jotka vievät kotiovelle asti, voidaan sitten kalastella niitä autoilijoita.


Onko tuo kyselytutkimus? Silloinhan ihmiset voivat vastata yhtä ja käytännössä toimia toisin erilaisista syistä, esim. pakon edessä. Itämetrossa moni varmasti kävelee, koska liitynnän palvelutaso ei tyydytä, eli matka sujuu nopeammin ja helpommin omin jaloin. Näin olen itsekin tehnyt eli mieluummin kävellyt kilometrin kuin odotellut bussia. 

Mutta eihän tällaista asian tilaa silti voi väittää mitenkään hyväksi joukkoliikenteen palveluksi. Ja tuskinpa suunnittelijat ovat ajatelleet, että nyt tehdään metro näin, jotta liikuntamyönteiset, jo joukkoliikenteeseen tykästyneet, saisivat mukavia kävelyhetkiä.

Jos halutaan houkutella joukkoliikenteeseen niitä autoilijoitakin eli nostaa joukkoliikenteen osuutta matkoista, täytyy ottaa asiakaslähtöisempi näkökulma ja tarjota mahdollisimman hyvin henkilöauton kanssa kilpailevaa joukkoliikennettä. Voiko bussiin ja vaihtoon perustuva ratkaisu mitenkään olla sellainen?

----------


## teme

> Mitä vikaa tällaisessa ajattelussa on? Onhan hullua, että jos johonkin asiaan on käytetty paljon resursseja, siitä ei saataisi mitään hyötyä. Kyllä tehdyt investoinnit on järkevää käyttää niin loppuun kuin mahdollista.


Esimerkki liike-elämästä voisi olla seuraavanlainen: yritys ostaa liian isot toimitilat, ja korjatakseen tämän virheinvestoinnin panostaa lisää rahaa liiketoiminnan kasvattamiseen ilman että siihen on perusteita, jolloin tulee enemmän tappiota kuin pelkästä alkuperäisestä virheinvestoinnista yksinään. Tämä on itseasiassa aika yleistä, samaa sarjaa kuin että ihmiset eivät myy asuntoja halvemmalla kun ovat ostaneet kun niiden hinta laskee. Jos metro on liian raskas ja kallis, se ei muutu mihinkään siitä että tehdään lisää kallista ja raskata metroa. Uusiokäyttö on tietenkin asia erikseen...



> Metron kohdalla voitaisiin vaikka muuttaa koko järjestelmä pikaraitiojärjestelmäksi ja "jalkauttaa" se idän lähiöiden katuverkkoon. Haen takaa sitä, että kuitenkin hyödynnettäisiin kalliilla rakennettua rataa, tunnelia ja asemia uudessa järjestelmässä.


Kuulostaa hyvältä, mutta tämä on juuri päinvastaista kuin yllä. Myönnetään tehdyt virheet, otetaan opiksi, ja muutetaan toimintaa. Länsimetrossa en ole havainnut mitään tällaista suunnanmuutosta tapahtuneen, mikä sen olennainen ero on Itämetroon?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuo on valheellista tutkimusta. Kyllä minä tiedän montakin joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakasta, jotka kävelevät ihan mielellään sen 700 metriä.


Erottaisin ehkä kolme eri asiaa:
- Mikä on ääritapauksessa liikuntaintoisen joukkoliikenneharrastajan hyväksyttävissä oleva kävelymatka (foorumin mutu-gallup: 1 - 1,5 km)
- Mikä on yleensä hyväksyttävä enimmäiskävelymatka ja mikä houkutteleva matka (tutkimuslähteet: olosuhteista riippuen enimmäismatka n. 500 - 900 m ja houkutteleva 200-400 m)
- Millaisella kävely-etäisyydellä palvelevan joukkoliikenneratkaisun Etelä-Espooseen ja Lauttasaareen voi suunnitella

1. Bussi: suorat yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan n. 300 - 400 m etäisyydellä lähes kaikille
2. TramWest: suorat yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan n 600 m etäisyydellä 75%:lle Etelä-Espoon asukkaista ja lähes kaikille Lauttasaaren asukkaille
3. Länsimetro: suorat yhteydet 600 m etäisyydellä 15%:lle (Ruoholahti - Matinkylä) ja n. 30%:lle (Kivenlahteen asti) Etelä-Espoolaisista ja 50%:lle Lauttasaarelaisista

Olosuhteet ja asenteet tietysti vaikuttavat hyväksyttävään kävelymatkaan. Korttelikaupungissa todellisen kävelymatkan suhde linnuntiematkaan on pidempi kuin lähiössä jossa yleensä raitit kulkevat "suoraa tietä" pysäkille.

Minusta tällä foorumilla suhtautuminen kävelyetäisyyteen on monilla ylimielistä ja röyhkeää. Se, että joukkoliikenneharrastaja suostuu kävelemään metro- tai paikallisjuna-asemille 1 - 1,5 km ei voi eikä saa ohjata joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua.

Joukkoliikenne suunnitellaan myös:
- Lapsille, vanhuksille ja liikuntarajoitteisille, jotka eivät pysty kävelemään 1-1,5 km.
- Ylipainoisille ja huonokuntoisille keski-ikäisille miehille, jotka eivät kävele joukkoliikenteelle pitkää matkaa, koska vaihtoehtona on auto
- Tavallisille ihmisille, joille hyvin monille todellinen houkutteleva kävelymatka on - tilanteesta riippuen - suuruusluokkaa 100 - 600 m.

Mielestäni Länsimetrosuunnitelman mahdottomuuden ja soveltumattomuuden Helsingin seudun olosuhteisiin osoittaa hyvin se, miten sen kannattajien täytyy kivenkovaan väittää, että merkittävä osa käyttäjistä on valmiita kävelemään 1-1,5 km metroasemalle ja että se olisi vielä hyvää joukkoliikennesuunnittelua 1,2 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Esimerkki liike-elämästä voisi olla seuraavanlainen: yritys ostaa liian isot toimitilat, ja korjatakseen tämän virheinvestoinnin panostaa lisää rahaa liiketoiminnan kasvattamiseen ilman että siihen on perusteita, jolloin tulee enemmän tappiota kuin pelkästä alkuperäisestä virheinvestoinnista yksinään.


Toisaalta yritys voisi hyödyntää tämän lisätilan henkilöstön viihtyvyyden parantamiseen tai muuhun hyödylliseen. Vuokrata vaikka ylimääräiset tilat pois odotellen liiketoiminnan luonnollista kasvua. Ei ole välttämättä järkevää myydä liian isoja liiketiloja pois, vaan hyödyntää niiden suuruutta jossain hyödyllisessä muodossa.

Jos nykyistä metroverkostoa aiotaan laajentaa, näkisin järkevimpänä jatkaa metroa Tapiolaan, mikäli ei ole tarkoitus muuttaa systeemiä mitenkään. Tutkimani liikennevirtaennusteet osoittavat, että Kivenlahden jatkon matkustajaviiva on melkoisen kapea, Matinkylään asti matkustajamäärät pysyvät siedettävän suurina. Tapiolan jatko olisi riittävä siinä mielessä, että näin voitaisiin hyödyntää metron ruuhkia alittavaa vaikutusta, mutta kustannukset eivät karkaisi kohtuuttomiksi. Tapiolasta olisi myös hyvä vaihtoyhteys Raide-Jokeriin. Tapiolaan voitaisiin pysäyttää liityntäbusseja ympäri Etelä-Espoota. Voitaisiin myös säilyttää joitakin suoria linjoja pysäyttäen liityntäterminaaliin ohuempia matkustajavirtoja.

Tuon Tapiolaan päättyvän metron lisäksi voitaisiin säästyneillä rahoilla toteuttaa Tramwest, joka kulkisi Etelä-Espooseen Kuusisaaren ja Lehtisaaren kautta korvaten esimerkiksi linjan 194 tai 195. Näin saataisiin hyvää joukkoliikennetarjontaa kahdelle eri suunnalle. Näille kahdelle saarelle saataisiin myös "ilmaiseksi" yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan ilman mitään ylimääräisiä bussilinjoja. Tarvittaessa voitaisiin laajentaa tätä Tramwestia Etelä-Espoossa muihinkin lähiöihin yksi kerrallaan kysynnän mukaan, mutta metroinvestointi olisi kertapaukku, josta sitä ei enää jatkettaisi.

----------


## kemkim

> Mielestäni Länsimetrosuunnitelman mahdottomuuden ja soveltumattomuuden Helsingin seudun olosuhteisiin osoittaa hyvin se, miten sen kannattajien täytyy kivenkovaan väittää, että merkittävä osa käyttäjistä on valmiita kävelemään 1-1,5 km metroasemalle ja että se olisi vielä hyvää joukkoliikennesuunnittelua 1,2 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungissa.


Jos ihmiset näin kuitenkin tekisivät, niin totta kai se on otettava huomioon. Pääliityntämuoto olisi kuitenkin liityntäbussi. Jos vaikkapa Olarin lähiöstä kulkisi 5 minuutin välein liityntäbusseja jonkin metroaseman oven eteen ja siitä pääsisi heti ilman turhia kiertelyitä jatkamaan matkaa, niin enpä tiedä onko se niin hankalaa ihmisten mielestä. Mieluummin he ehkä ottaisivat 5 minuutin välein kulkevan liityntäbussin kuin 15 minuutin välein kulkevan suoran bussin tai 10 minuutin välein kulkevan Tramwestin. Tosin kyllähän A-junillakin käyttäjiä riittää, vaikka vuorovälit ovat jopa 30 minuuttia, jota en kyllä itse ymmärrä. Itse menisin Huopalahden asemalle jollain muulla junalla ja jatkaisin Jokerilla tarvittavan A-junan seisakkeelle, kuin odottelisin vajaat puoli tuntia junaa.

----------


## teme

> Toisaalta yritys voisi hyödyntää tämän lisätilan henkilöstön viihtyvyyden parantamiseen tai muuhun hyödylliseen. Vuokrata vaikka ylimääräiset tilat pois odotellen liiketoiminnan luonnollista kasvua.


Nimenomaan vuokrata pois, jolloin virheinvestointi lakkaa maksamasta. Mutta metroon...




> Jos nykyistä metroverkostoa aiotaan laajentaa, näkisin järkevimpänä jatkaa metroa Tapiolaan, mikäli ei ole tarkoitus muuttaa systeemiä mitenkään.


Itse pitäisin tärkeimpänä Sipoon metroa, mutta kuitenkin...



> Tutkimani liikennevirtaennusteet osoittavat, että Kivenlahden jatkon matkustajaviiva on melkoisen kapea, Matinkylään asti matkustajamäärät pysyvät siedettävän suurina. Tapiolan jatko olisi riittävä siinä mielessä, että näin voitaisiin hyödyntää metron ruuhkia alittavaa vaikutusta, mutta kustannukset eivät karkaisi kohtuuttomiksi. Tapiolasta olisi myös hyvä vaihtoyhteys Raide-Jokeriin. Tapiolaan voitaisiin pysäyttää liityntäbusseja ympäri Etelä-Espoota. Voitaisiin myös säilyttää joitakin suoria linjoja pysäyttäen liityntäterminaaliin ohuempia matkustajavirtoja.


Kuulostaa järkevältä. Mikä sen Otaniemen ennustettu käyttö on? Mietin pika/kevytmetroa Ruoholahti - Keilaniemi - Tapiola - Matinkylä (- Kivenlahti).  Vähillä pysähdyksillä tuo olisi sellainen nopea runkoyhteys millainen metron pitäisi minusta olla....




> Tuon Tapiolaan päättyvän metron lisäksi voitaisiin säästyneillä rahoilla toteuttaa Tramwest, joka kulkisi Etelä-Espooseen Kuusisaaren ja Lehtisaaren kautta korvaten esimerkiksi linjan 194 tai 195. Näin saataisiin hyvää joukkoliikennetarjontaa kahdelle eri suunnalle. Näille kahdelle saarelle saataisiin myös "ilmaiseksi" yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan ilman mitään ylimääräisiä bussilinjoja. Tarvittaessa voitaisiin laajentaa tätä Tramwestia Etelä-Espoossa muihinkin lähiöihin yksi kerrallaan kysynnän mukaan, mutta metroinvestointi olisi kertapaukku, josta sitä ei enää jatkettaisi.


...ja jos ne Lauttasaaren asemat, joidenka hyöty Lauttasaarelaisten kannalta nyt on vähintään kyseenalainen, korvattaisiin jatkamalla ratikkaa Ruoholahdesta Lauttasaaren läpi aina Jokerille saakka.

Olisi siis nopea ja raskas metro, ja toisaalta hieman hitaampi ratikka joka toimisi sekä liityntäliikenteenä että suorana reittinä, riippuen siitä mihin matkustaja tarkalleen on menossa. Vähän niin kuin seiska tai ysi Pasilassa, toisaalta se on liityntäväline lähijunaan, toisaalta suora lähijunayhteys.

Kuulen Anteron jo lämmittelevän bittipiiskaa, perustelut sille miksi tämä olisi järkevää jahka keksin ne.

----------


## vristo

Ksv:n julkaisussa oli hieno havainnekuva Lauttasaaren metroasemasta ja siinä yhteydessä kerrottiin mm. koko metrojärjestelmään suunnitteilla olevista laituriovista.

Tässä hieman tietoa laituriovista maailman metroissa.

Julkisuudessa on ollut puhetta myös ns. puoliovista eli 170 cm korkeista laituriovista, jotka olisivat toimivia mm. maanpäällisillä asemilla ja muissa, joissa täyskorkeiden ovien asentaminen olisi hankalaa. Ne ovat tällaisia.

(lähde: wikipedia)

----------


## Kani

> Mielestäni Länsimetrosuunnitelman mahdottomuuden ja soveltumattomuuden Helsingin seudun olosuhteisiin osoittaa hyvin se, miten sen kannattajien täytyy kivenkovaan väittää, että merkittävä osa käyttäjistä on valmiita kävelemään 1-1,5 km metroasemalle ja että se olisi vielä hyvää joukkoliikennesuunnittelua 1,2 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungissa.


Kyllä. Onhan länsimetrossa jotain rakenteellista vikaa, jos ylipäätään pitää spekuloida tuollaisilla kävelyetäisyyksillä. Yli kilometrin kävelymatkoja voi olla Moskovan kokoisissa mammuttikaupungeissa, ei Helsingissä. Siis siinä tapauksessa, että on tarkoitus säilyttää joukkoliikenteellä asiakkaat tai peräti lisätä niitä.

Todellakin ylimielistä ivailla autoilijoiden heikosta kunnosta ja pilkata niitä asukkaita, jotka eivät pidä kilometrin kävelymatkaa korkeatasoisen joukkoliikenteen merkkinä. Osoittaa vain sen, että länsimetrolla ei ilmeisesti ole tarkoituskaan kasvattaa markkinaosuutta, vaan sitä toteutetaan vain niille, jotka ovat siihen nyt mieltyneet.

Se porukka ei missään tapauksessa tule riittämään, kun arvioidaan, olisiko lähes miljardin investointi kannattava. Tarvitaan merkittävä kasvu joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuudessa, eikä sellaista länsimetron eväillä synny.

----------


## vristo

Tällaista voitaisiin kokeille vaikkapa heti Kalasatamassa.

----------


## sebastin

> Kuinka monennen kerran on sanottava: EI JOHDA. Ei ainakaan Helsingissä, missä asiasta on kokemusta. Ei ole monta päivää kun Mikko Laaksonen kertoi, mitä HKL:n omassa historiikissa sanotaan itämetrosta. Ja alla olevan kuvan olen välittänyt foorumille jo aikoja sitten. Kuvan tietojen lähde: Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto.


Kyllä raideliikenne liityntäliikenteineen johtaa suurempaan joukkoliikenteen käytettävyyteen.  

Henkilöautoliikenteen kasvun ja metron käyttäjämäärien vertaaminen ei ole toimivaa. Yhä useammalla on varaa hankkia henkilöauto. Monilla Helsinkiläisillä on ns. "kehäbiili", auto millä pääsee Espooseen ja Vantaalla koska sinne joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat huonot tai lähinnä bussien varassa. Etenkin Espoossa. Monissa perheissä on kaksi autoa. Monet auton omistajat käyttävät myös joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kyllä raideliikenne liityntäliikenteineen johtaa suurempaan joukkoliikenteen käytettävyyteen.


Miten paljon suurempaan joukkoliikenteen käytettävyyteen johtaa raideliikenne ilman liityntäliikennettä eli raideliikenne, joka on suuremman osan vaikutusalueestaan tavoitettavissa ilman liityntää?




> Henkilöautoliikenteen kasvun ja metron käyttäjämäärien vertaaminen ei ole toimivaa.


Etkö osaa lukea kaaviokuvaa. Kyseessä on liikenne Kulosaaren sillalla, jolla ei ole Itä-Helsingistä kehien suuntaan kulkevaa liikennettä, joka kulkee suoraan Kehä I:lle ja III:lle ja ehkä Viikintien kautta. Kulosaaren sillalla on ensisijaisesti keskustaan ja Pasilaan suuntautuvaa liikennettä. Kuten kuviosta näkyy, metro ei vähentänyt henkilöautoliikennettä keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla. 

Kuvasta näkyy myös se, että metron käyttöönotto ei lainkaan lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, joskaan ei sitä merkittävästi vähentänytkään.
Edes metron jatkaminen Kontulaan (1986) ja Mellunmäkeen (1989) ei lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Vaikutusalueeltaan ne vastaavat noin jatketta Matinkylä - Kivenlahti.

Vasta Vuosaaren metro (1998) ja alueen voimakas asuntorakentaminen lisäsivät joukkoliikenteen määrää, mutta vain suhteessa uusien asukkaiden määrään.

Olen itse vain tottunut sellaisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin, jotka selkeästi lisäävät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja vähentävät henkilöautoilua, ja siksi suuret hankkeet, joilla ei ole mitään myönteistä vaikutusta käyttöön, ihmetyttävät.
On Helsingin seudultakin kaksi hyvää esimerkkiä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä lisäävistä hankkeista: Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteen sähköistäminen sekä Jokeri.

----------


## sebastin

Itähelsingissä asukkaiden määrä ei ole noussut metroon käytön oton jälkeen merkittävästi. Aurinkolahden (Vuosaari)  ja Sorsavuoren (Herttoniemen) rakentamisen jälkeen on ollut poikkeus. Valmiit matkustajat siirrettiin bussista metroon. Piikki metron matkustajien kohoamisessa uusien asuntoalueiden myötä on ilmeinen.

Tässä pitää ottaa myös huomioon, että iso osa keskustaan suuntautuvasta liikenteestä on ottanut toisen suunnan, ja se on juuri Kehät. Koska Kehäalueet ovat tarjonneet halpaa yritystonttia. Tämä on tapahtunut voimakkaasti ajalla metron valmistumisen jälkeen. Jos ihmisille tarjotaan nopea raideliikenteen kulkureitti kyllä he sitä käyttävät. Itähelsingistä on suuri volyymi kehille. Kulosaaren sillan autoliikennettä seuraamalla ei voi vetää johtopäätöksiä metron suosioon. Sitäpaitsi, ruuhka aikaan metrojunien kapasiteetti on täydessä käytössä. Metron tarkoituksena tuskin on ollut lopettaa Itäväylän autoliikennettä kokonaan. Sellaiseen on turha vedota.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Parhaan kuvan metron ansioista joukkoliikenteen käytölle saa kun vertaa Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Metro on johtanut idässä paljon suurempaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön kuin bussiliikenne lännessä.


Metro ei ole lisännyt käyttöä, kuten Anteron laittamasta käyrästä näkyy.

Todennäköisesti eroille löytyy muutama muu, historiallisesti pätevämpi selitys:
- Itä-Helsingissä taattiin edullinen lipunhinta ja palvelutaso jo 1960-luvulla. Helsingin yhteistariffi alkoi 1964. Lähiörakentamisen pääajan oli siis jo tarjolla edullinen ja palvelutasoltaan taattu joukkoliikenne.
- Etelä-Espoossa edullinen lipunhinta ja taattu palvelutaso taattiin vasta 1986 (seutuliikenne). Lähiörakentamisen ajan tarjolla oli korkeatasoinen ja ruuhkaton moottoritie. 
- Etelä-Espoossa on runsaasti omia työpaikkoja, joihin on lyhyehköt auto-, kävely- ja pyöräilymatkat. Tämä vähentää tarvetta matkustaa pitkiä matkoja joukkoliikenteellä. 
- Itä-Helsingissä on vähän työpaikkoja, ja Helsingin keskustaan ja Pasilaan, n pääsee sujuvimmin joukkoliikenteellä.

Ennen kaikkea se, että lähiörakentamisen pääajan (n. 1965-1975) tarjolla oleva joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso ja hinta sekä autoliikenteen taso ovat olleet erilaisia, vaikuttaa hallitsevasti.

Riippumatta siitä, mitä muutoin on mieltä, Itä-Helsingissä on selvästikin pystytty säilyttämään 1960-70-luvuilla saavutetut joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärät. Etelä-Espoossa tätä tasoa ei ehkä koskaan saavutettukaan.

----------


## sebastin

Uskoisin Länsimetron pysyvän kustannuslaskelmissa kohtuullisesti. Länsimetrossa maksaa asemat. Uusia asemia on ensimmäisessä rakennusvaiheessa 7. Vuosaaren metro maksoi n. 400 miljoonaa markkaa (n. 67miljE). Saman verran maksaa Kamppi-Pasila metro. Mielestäni Vuosaaren haaran asemat ovat hyvin onnistuneita. Niissä on sisäänkäyntejä kummallakin puolella laituria ja ovat valoisia. Nämä voisivat olla Espoon puolella asemien esikuvana. Tosin vuokkimetro on pintametro.

Länsimetron hintaa saadaan tarvittaessa ravistettua rajustikin alas. Mutta syytä on katsoa, ettei tehdä samanlaisia asemia kuin esim. Herttoniemi ja Kontula. Jos asemista ei tule "upeita lukaaleja", ei se tarkoita että Länsimetrolta olisi poliittinen kannatus pois, vain koska Espoon valtuusto edellytti hulppeita asemia. Mutta jos Espoo haluaa törsätä rahaa asemiin voi niin tehdä koska varakas Espoo maksaa metrosta suurimman osan itse. 

Nuo asemathan tulevat tarjoamaan muitakin kuin joukkoliikenteen palveluja. Mikä tärkeää on pitkässä, märässä ja harmaassa etelä-suomen talvessa, on juuri esimerkiksi sisäodotustilat. Metroasema palveluineen tarjoaa täysin erilaista suojaa kuin vaikka ratikkapysäkki. Sepäs olisikin hauskaa, jos Espoon suunnan bussimatkustajat vielä tänä päivänä säätä uhmaten kököttäisi Kampin kentällä. Varsinkin ilta-aikaan tuo odottaminen oli tuskallista. Esimerkiksi talvipakkasella ei ollut mitenkään mukavaa odottaa 20 minuuttia seuraavaa harvavuoroista bussia Espooseen vailla minkäänlaista mahdollisuutta päästä suojaan. No nythän tämä on korjattu ja paikalla on tuo hirveä mutta tärkeä Kampin keskus.

----------


## petteri

> Metro ei ole lisännyt käyttöä, kuten Anteron laittamasta käyrästä näkyy.



Metro on hidastanut merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen matkaosuuden laskua idässä kuten kaupunkijunatkin pohjoisessakin. Kun yleinen trendi on ollut joukkoliikenteen osuuden lasku, tuo on hyvä saavutus. Samalla lailla esimerkiksi Martinlaakson rata on pitänyt alueensa paremmin joukkoliikenteen varassa kuin pelkkä bussiliikenne. 

Mistä löytyy joukkoliikenteen käyttötilastoja 1960-70-luvulta sekä Etelä-Espoon kerrostalolähiöistä että Itä-Helsingin kerrostalolähiöistä? Noita tähän päivään vertailemalla löytynee selkeä ero. Itä-Helsingissä ja Martinlaakson radan varressa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät eivät ole siirtyneet yhtä voimakkaasti auton käyttöön kuin Etelä-Espoossa. Tuo on metron ja Martinlaakson kaupunkiradan ansio.

Minunkin mielestäni kevyemmällä ratkaisulla kuin metrolla voitaisiin saada  parempi palvelutaso suunnilleen länsimetron kustannuksilla. Jonkinlainen nykyiseen metrotunneliin perustuva kombiratkaisu voisi olla sopiva kompromissi, jossa yhdistyisi hyvin nykyinen infra ja kevyempien rakennustapojen kustannushyödyt.

Länsimetro liitynnälläkin on kuitenkin paljon parempi ratkaisu kuin bussiliikenne. Ja kun metroasemien ympäristön rakennusoikeutta lisätään riittävästi kaupunkirakennekin tiivistyy hiljalleen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Vuosaaren metro maksoi n. 400 miljoonaa markkaa (n. 67miljE). Saman verran maksaa Kamppi-Pasila metro. Tosin vuokkimetro on pintametro.


Sebastin hyvä. Et voi mitenkään verrata keskenään:
- Metroa, joka on rakennettu pääosin maan pinnalle asemakaavassa tehtyihin varauksiin samaan aikaan ko. alueen rakentamisen kanssa.
- Metroa, joka rakennetaan kokonaan tunneliin jo rakennetulle alueelle.

Kustannusero voi olla mitä tahansa 2 - 10 - kertaisten kustannusten välillä.

Vuosaaren metron kustannuksia alentaa Länsimetroon tai Pasilan metroon verrattuna:
- Metro rakennettiin asemakaavoihin tehtyihin varauksiin
- Rastilan ja Vuosaaren metroasemien rakentamisessa säästettiin kustannuksia, koska ko. kohdat voitiin ottaa huomioon alueen muussa rakentamisessa (esim. tiet ja kauppakeskukset) ja osa metron aiheuttamista kustannuksista siirtyi niihin. Esim. kauppakeskus Kolumbus maksoi varmasti itse oman siltarakenteensa metron yli.
- Kustannukset ovat laman jälkitilanteesta, jolloin rakentamiskustannukset olivat merkittävästi edullisempia kuin nyt.

Vuosaaren metron rakentaminen oli vastaavalla tavalla edullista kuin Martinlaakson radan tai Tukholman metron lähiöhaarojen rakentaminen.

Raitiotiekin maksaa noin puolet vähemmän, jos se tehdään lähiöön tehtyyn raitiotievaraukseen kuin jos joudutaan muuttamaan katuympäristöä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mistä löytyy joukkoliikenteen käyttötilastoja 1960-70-luvulta sekä Etelä-Espoon kerrostalolähiöistä että Itä-Helsingin kerrostalolähiöistä?


Parhaat tiedot löytynevät ko. ajalta tehdyistä liikennetutkimuksista. Helsingin seudulla on tehty liikennetutkimukset 1960, 1970, 1980, 1990 ja 2000-luvun lopuilla. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjätiedot Helsingistä löytyvät luotettavina vuodesta 1964 alkaen (HRO / HKL luonnollisesti 1890 alkaen). Espoosta luulisin, että vasta Espoon omistaman Espoon Liikenteen aikaiset tilastot ovat luotettavia.

----------


## PNu

> Minusta tällä foorumilla suhtautuminen kävelyetäisyyteen on monilla ylimielistä ja röyhkeää. Se, että joukkoliikenneharrastaja suostuu kävelemään metro- tai paikallisjuna-asemille 1 - 1,5 km ei voi eikä saa ohjata joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua.


Eihän täällä ole kukaan vaatinut ihmisiä kävelemään 1-1,5 km:n matkoja. Metrojärjestelmässä vaadittava kävelymatka on liityntäalueellakin vain matka lähimmälle bussipysäkille eli se 10-400 m. 

Metrojärjestelmä tarjoaa kuitenkin mahdollisuuden välttää bussin odotukseen kuluvan ajan, jos haluaa kävellä pidempiä matkoja, kun suoriin linjoihin perustuvassa bussijärjestelmässä voi autosta myöhästyvä vain odottaa seuraavaa vuoroa. Metro siis tuo liikkumiseen uusia mahdollisuuksia. Ei suinkaan vähennä niitä.

----------


## teme

> Vuosaaren metro maksoi n. 400 miljoonaa markkaa (n. 67miljE).


Pelkkä kalasataman pieni pinta-asema maksoi 16 miljoonaa, nykyrahassa 20. Tuolla 67 miljoonalla saa, tuurilla, kaksi perustunneliasemaa. Ei rataa Kampista Pasilaan ja kahta-kolmea asemaa sille reitille. Jos metron kustannukset olisivat esittäämääsi luokkaa, niin suurin osa tämänkin foorumin metrokriitikoista olisi huomattavasti hiljaisempia. Viimeksi Helsingin jkl arvioi Töölön metron hinnaksi 250 miljoonaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Eihän täällä ole kukaan vaatinut ihmisiä kävelemään 1 - 1,5 km:n matkoja.


Täällä olet sinä ja useampi muu keskustelija väittäneet, että mahdollisuus kävellä 1-1,5 km pysäkille on merkittävä tekijä metron palvelutasoa arvioitaessa. 

Jos teidän väitteenne ottaa vakavasti, se tarkoittaa, että suunnittelussa  oletetaan merkittävän käyttäjäryhmän olevan valmiita kävelemään 1-1,5 km.

Jos ko. ryhmä ei ole merkittävä, sitä ei tarvitse suunnittelussa eikä arvioinnissa huomioida.

----------


## PNu

> Yhteisillä rahoilla on helppo leikkiä, kun ei tarvitse ajatella sitä kirstua. Kukaan, joka bisneksenään yrittäisi saada Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta nykyisestä hyvästä vielä paremmaksi, tuskin omilla rahoillaan päätyisi metron rakentamiseen, vaan kevyempiin ja palvelevampiin ratkaisuihin.


Metron kalleuteen vetoaminen on hyvä argumentti mutta tässä tapauksessa varsin epäuskottava, koska osa Länsimetroa vimmaisimmin vastustavista on muissa yhteyksissä vaatinut yhteiskunnalta roimia korotuksia ratarahoihin. Esimerkiksi pari vuotta sitten uudelleen lämmitettyä ehdotusta ELSA-radan rakentamisesta ei täällä tyrmätty, vaikka hintalappu oli noin 700-900 miljoonaa ja hyöty-kustannus -suhde 0,2:n luokkaa. Länsimetron hyöty-kustannus -suhde oli sentään yli 1:n. Tietysti hyöty-kustannus -suhteen käyttökelpoisuudesta joukkoliikennehankkeiden arvottamisessa voidaan olla montaa mieltä mutta siihen vetoaminen sallittanee tässä tapauksessa, koska olet itse aikaisemmin arvostellut Länsimetron hyöty-kustannus -suhdetta alhaiseksi.

----------


## PNu

> Jos teidän väitteenne ottaa vakavasti, se tarkoittaa, että suunnittelussa  oletetaan merkittävän käyttäjäryhmän olevan valmiita kävelemään 1-1,5 km.


Se epäilemättä onkin merkittävä käyttäjäryhmä. Tämähän ei tarkoita, että kaikki kävelevät 1-1,5 km joka päivä. He kävelevät silloin, jos liityntäbussia ei ole sillä hetkellä lähdössä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kani hyvä,

minun puolestani voit verrata mitä haluat keskenään. Olen sanonut, että metro ratkaisi idän liikkumisen ja kuten täällä esitetetyistä käppyröistäkin näkee, auton kulkumuoto-osuus Itäväylällä ei ole kasvanut. Ymmärrät varmaan kuitenkin itsekin, että Hertsikan teollisuusalueella, joka vähitellen poistuu, on aivan erilainen imago kuin Keilaniemellä. Kalasatamaan ei olisi voitu rakentaa 25v sittenkään mitään, koska alueella olisi raiteita ja satamatoimintoja ja on vielä tälläkin kellonlyömällä. Metro ei sinänsä, kuten ei mikään muukaan liikenneväline tuo kehitystä, mutta luo edellytyksiä sille. Autotie luo edellytyksiä autoilulle ja mitä enemmän on autotietä, sitä helpompi on autoilla. Metro on helpottanut kulkemista kaupungissa ja metron tieltä ei ole lopetettu ratikoita. Ratikat ovat kantakaupungin pintaliikennettä, jota olisi voitu laajentaa muuallekin, ne eivät sulje metroa pois tai toisinpäin. Hakaniemeenkin tulee uusi ratikka 9, vaikka alla on metro, koska ratikka palvelee erilaista liikumista (Konepaja).

Helsinki ja pk-seutu eivät ole liian pieniä metrolle, sen kertovat metron käyttäjämäärät ja sen suosio. Lauttasaaren osalta en tiedä tietojesi lähdettä, mutta alueelle on melkoinen bussiralli, joten se kaipaa raideliikennettä ja tehokkaasti. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi ollut tietysti jatkaa h8 Laruun, mutta se ei olisi parantanut mainittavasti saavutettavuutta koko kaupungin alueelta. Länsimetrolla esim Herttoniemestä pääsee ilman vaihtoa Laruun ja matka-aika lyhenee. Nykyisessä tilanteessa on mentävä Rautatientorille ja Ruoholahteen ja vaihdettava sieltä bussia. 
Itse en omista autoa, enkä toivo sellaista koskaan omistavani, ikävä havaintoni vain on, että nk. pukumies ei hevin julkisia käytä. En tiedä mistä ne länkkärin autojonot sitten syntyvät. Toisaalta julkinen liikenne on niin huonoa pk-seudulla juuri raideliikenteen vähäisyyden vuoksi ja ratikoiden hitauden vuoksi (samat kaistat autojen kanssa), että ymmärrän mitä tuttuni Pakilasta totesi: autolla olet nopeammin keskustassa kuin julkisilla. 

Eikös Antero juuri siteeraanut tätä L.A:n joukkoliikennejohtajaa, joka kehui aluetta amerikkalaiseksi?Eikö Espoo mielestäsi ole autokaupunki. Tilastoja ei ole minulla, mutta onko Espoossa kaupunginosia, jossa autoja on esim kuten Ruoholahdessa, alle 300 per 1000 as. Mutta sovitaan, että Espoo ei ole autokaupunki...

"Länsiväylä joukkoliikenteen .." joopa joo. Pahempaa maisemanraiskausta kuin länkkäri saa hakea. Länsiväylä on autokaupungin egon nostattaja. =)
Se, että matkustajamäärä laskee, ei kerro sitä, etteikö olisi panostettu joukkoliikenteeseen. Poikittaista liikennettä on lisätty ja tullaan lisäämään paljon.HKL kertoi asiasta jokin aika sitten. Panostukset eivät vain ole riittäviä, mutta tottakai parempia kuin Espoossa, jossa ei panosteta ollenkaan.

Minä en leimaa ketään, kaverisi Antero väitti, että minulla on poliittinen trauma, kun mainitsin jotain kepusta. Sinä olet leimannut minut tällä foorumilla rääkyjäksi.

Mutta sitä iloa en anna teille, että lopettaisin, koska kuten aiemmin totesin, olisi sääli jättää tämä foorumi tiettyjen henkilöiden temmellyskentäksi. Tulen olemaan entistäkin innokkaammin mukana täällä.Hyvää päivänjatkoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kampin tunnelin ja Lapinlahden kadun valoristeyksien poikittainen liikennemäärä on käytännössä merkityksetön, jolloin jopa meidän HELMIllämme näistä valoista pääsee usein pysähtymättä.


Ja monellakohan Kampin terminaaliin päättyvällä linjalla on käytössä Helmi tai ylipäätään liikennevaloetuusjärjestelmä Helsingissä?

Olet varmaan itsekin huomannut, että esim. Lapinlahdenkadun risteyksessä bussi seisoo usein odottamassa tunneliin pääsyä liikennevaloissa, vaikka Lapinlahdenkadulla ei menisi auton autoa tai edes jalankulkijoita Lapinrinteen yli. Itse olen sitä mieltä, että tuohon kohtaan olisi pitänyt rakentaa eritasoratkaisu Kampin terminaalin rakentamisen yhteydessä.

----------


## teme

> Metron kalleuteen vetoaminen on hyvä argumentti mutta tässä tapauksessa varsin epäuskottava, koska osa Länsimetroa vimmaisimmin vastustavista on muissa yhteyksissä vaatinut yhteiskunnalta roimia korotuksia ratarahoihin. Esimerkiksi pari vuotta sitten uudelleen lämmitettyä ehdotusta ELSA-radan rakentamisesta ei täällä tyrmätty, vaikka hintalappu oli noin 700-900 miljoonaa ja hyöty-kustannus -suhde 0,2:n luokkaa.


Se että samat henkilöt ovat mahdollisesti jossain yhteydessä suhtautuneet rennosti verorahojen käyttöön ei muuta argumenttia Länsimetron kustannuksista suuntaan tai toiseen. Loppupätkä Turkuun on eri juttu, mutta ELSA välillä Helsinki - Nummela toisi aivan uusia alueita nopean joukkoliikenteen piiriin ja rakennuskäyttöön, josta koituvaa hyötyä voisi myös käyttää rahoitukseen. Eli samanlainen tapaus kuin Laajasalon ratikka tai Itämetro, mielestäni myös Heli-rata Porvooseen saakka kuuluisi samaan sarjaan. Ylipäänsä tällaiset uudislaajennukset ajavat nykyisessä asuntotilanteessa mielestäni tasoparannusten ohi, olkoonkin että periaatteessa ne eivät tappele samoista rahoista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja monellakohan Kampin terminaaliin päättyvällä linjalla on käytössä Helmi tai ylipäätään liikennevaloetuusjärjestelmä Helsingissä?


En väittänyt, että kaikilla Kampissa ajavilla busseilla on HELMI, vaan sanoin, että jopa ne bussit, joissa on HELMI pääsevät viivytyksettä.

Mutta on eri asia, mitä vaikuttaa valoetuus ja mitä vaikuttaa valo-ohjattu risteys ylipäätään bussin kulkuun.

Valoetuus säästää bussilta valoissa odottamisen ajan - edellyttäen, että henkilöautoilu ei tuki risteystä muuten määränsä vuoksi. Esim. jos bussin suuntaan on vain yksi kaista joka on sallittu autoille myös, valoetuus ei auta, mikäli katu on tukossa risteyksen jälkeen tai autoja on ennen valoja niin pitkä jono, ettei se purkaudu yhden kierron aikana.

Valoetuus puolestaan ei voi toimia, jos bussien vuoroväli on tiheämpi kuin valoristeyksen kiertoaika. Ja tämä tilanne vallitsee Kampin bussivirrassa. Kun vuoroväli on keskimäärin 30 sekuntia ja valojen kiertoaika 60-90 sek., ei valoja voi ajoittaa bussien mukaan. Vaan silloin bussit on ajoitettava ryppäiksi valojen mukaan, ja se tapahtuu ilman etuustekniikkaa.

Risteyksen liikennemäärä vaikuttaa myös bussin kohtaamaan viivytykseen. Jos liikennemäärä on vähemmän kuin risteyksen kapasiteetti, läpi pääsee aina yhdellä odottamisella. Mutta kun liikennemäärä on suurempi, risteys alkaa kerätä jonoa, eli autot ja bussit joutuvat odottamaan enemmän kuin yhden kierron aikana tulevan seuraavan vihreän.

Viime mainittuun tilanteeseen auttaa bussikaista. Silloin risteyksen kapasiteetti riittää bussien määrälle, eikä busseille tule viivettä. Tämä on tilanne Helsinkiin tulevilla busseilla jokaisessa valoristeyksessä matkalla Länsiväylältä Kamppiin. Valot katkovat kyllä bussivirtaa, mutta jokainen bussi pääsee kaikista valoista läpi ensimmäisen kierron aikana. Nopeammin ei voi päästä edes valoetuudella siksi, että Porkkalankadun valojen kiertoaika taitaa olla 120 sek., ainakin pidempi kuin 30 sek. joka on suunnilleen bussien keskimääräinen vuoroväli.

Jos puolen minuutin vuorovälillä halutaan viiveetön kulku, on mentävä eritasoratkaisuun. Siksi sitä on RaideYVA:ssa ehdotettu Porkkalankadulle länsimetron vaihtoehdoksi.

Jos halutaan viiveetön kulku tasossa, on harvennettava vuoroväliä. Busseilla se ei rajallisen kapasiteetin vuoksi onnistu, ratikoilla onnistuu. Ja halvemmalla kuin länsimetrolla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkiksi pari vuotta sitten uudelleen lämmitettyä ehdotusta ELSA-radan rakentamisesta ei täällä tyrmätty, vaikka hintalappu oli noin 700-900 miljoonaa ja hyöty-kustannus -suhde 0,2:n luokkaa. Länsimetron hyöty-kustannus -suhde oli sentään yli 1:n.


ELSA ja länsimetro ovat eri asiat sen vuoksi, että ELSA on strategiahanke, länsimetro ei ole.

Strategiahanke tarkoittaa sitä, että hankkeella odotetaan olevan sellaisia hyötyjä, joita ei HK-laskennalla voi osoittaa, koska siinä ei oteta huomioon sellaisia asioita, joita ei voida muuttaa rahaksi.

Länsimetron kohdalla on kyllä yritetty vakuuttaa, että sekin olisi strategiahanke, ja siksi se pitäisi toteuttaa, vaikka sitä ei voida osoittaa tarpeelliseksi muuten. Mutta länsimetrolle kuvitellut strategiavaikutukset voidaan toteuttaa vaihtoehtoisin ratkaisuin, mahdollisesti jopa paremmin ja halvemmalla samanaikaisesti.

Ja tulkoon nyt todetuksi, että länsimetro ei ole edes HK-suhteella mitaten kannattava. Ei edes sillä bluffilla, että on annettu suorille bussilinjoille negatiivinen hyötykerroin. RaideYVA:n metron hinta oli 452 M ja ilmoitettu HK-suhde 1,15. Siis diskontatut hyödyt ovat 1,15 x 452 M = 520 M. Tosin ne eivät HK-raportissa niin olekaan, vaan 474 M, koska tämä HK-suhde onkin laskettu ilman Koivusaaren asemaa ja rakentamiskustannuksella 430 M.

Tähän mennessä on julkisesti myönnetty, että hinta on jo ainakin 600 M, eli HK-suhde on nyt jo 474/600 = 0,79. Kun todellinen hinta päätynee haarukkaan 800-1000 M, HK-suhteeksi tulee enintään 474/800 = 0,59.

Tässäkään ei vielä ole mukana sitä, että hyödyt pienenevät. Vaunujen hankintaan taidettin jo varata 3,5 M/vaunu, 30 % enemmän kuin HK-laskelmassa. 20 vaunua, niin hyödyt vähenevät 1,8 M/vuosi. Liityntäliikenne ei vähentänekään bussikuluja niin paljon kuin oli suunniteltu jne.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Metron kalleuteen vetoaminen on hyvä argumentti mutta tässä tapauksessa varsin epäuskottava, koska osa Länsimetroa vimmaisimmin vastustavista on muissa yhteyksissä vaatinut yhteiskunnalta roimia korotuksia ratarahoihin.


Olen kyllä vaatinut korotuksia ratarahoihin, koska nykyinen ratarahoitus ei ole riittävä Suomen rataverkon ylläpitämiseksi ja toimivaksi kehittämiseksi. 

En ole itse tällä foorumilla esittänyt suuria rahoja oikoratoihin. Tiedän vaatineeni rahaa raiteisiin:
- Turun ja Tampereen pikaraitioteille ja paikallisjunille
- Pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikennehankkeille, jos niillä saadaan aikaan vetovoimaista joukkoliikennettä (esim. TramWest, RaideJokeri, Lentokentän suora rata, Pisara)
- Nykyisen laajuisen rataverkon ylläpitämiseen ja kehittämiseen mukaan lukien tarvittavat kohtaus- ja lisäraiteet

On syytä muistaa, että oma käsitykseni on, että suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla kaupunkiraideliikenteen hankkeilta voidaan vaatia että ne maksavat itsensä takaisin:
- Liikennöintikustannuksen ja lipputulojen suhteen paranemisena
- Maan arvon ja kysynnän nousuna
- Päästöjen vähenemisenä

Länsimetron ongelma on se, että koska osuus Ruoholahti - Matinkylä maksaa tämänhetkisen kustannusarvion mukaan 800 miljoonaa euroa, se kuluttaa valtion rahoja n. 240 M sekä Espoon ja Helsingin varoja n. 560 M. Näillä rahoilla saataisiin oleellisesti parempi tuotto, jos ne sijoitetaan muihin raideliikennehankkeisiin Helsingin seudulla - mukaan lukien joko TramWest tai kombimetro Etelä-Espooseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se epäilemättä onkin merkittävä käyttäjäryhmä. Tämähän ei tarkoita, että kaikki kävelevät 1-1,5 km joka päivä. He kävelevät silloin, jos liityntäbussia ei ole sillä hetkellä lähdössä.


Oman kokemukseni mukaan n 1 km asti kävelevät ovat ihan vakavasti otettava ryhmä. Tähän kuuluvat kaikki työikäiset ja terveet. Kilometrin kävelee n 10 minuutissa, ja on ihan kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto liityntäbussille jos sen odottamiseen menee yli 5 minuuttia. 

Kuten jo aiemmin on todettu, ei metro jätä ketään kokonaan vailla kyytiä. Mys lapsiperheille metro voi olla suuri helpotus, koska metroon saa lastenvaunun sisään 100% varmuudella, pelkkään bussilla toimivaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmään vain silloin kun tulee sellaine bussi kohdalle jonka molemmat 2  lastenvaunupaikaa eivät ole varattuina. 

Kuten on aiemmin myös mm Anteron kanssa keskusteltu, niin on aika kulttuurisidonnaista miten pitkiä matkoja viitsitään kävellä. Helsingin kantakaupungissa ei vissiin kahtakaan sataa metriä, mutta esikaupunkialueilla joutuu usein kävelemään paikasta toiseen kilometrin, ellei parikin. 

Yksi seikka joka voi rajoittaa kävelyhalukkuutta, (ja lisää käytännössä autoilua) on se, että nykyisin monet kantavat joko työantajien pakottamina tai omasta tahdostaan läppäriä mukanaan jatkuvasti työpaikan ja kodin välillä.  Se pitää ainakin toisen käden varattuana koko ajan, ja painaa sen verran mukavasti, ettei sitä viitsi kovin pitkiä matkoja kantaa. Mulla on sellainen periaate etten läppäriä raahaa kotiin, jos on pakottava tarve, hoidan työasiat kotona sitten kotona olevalla tietokoneella. Mutta ehkä mä olen sitten poikkeus. En myskään viitsi töihin mennessä pitää päällä hiostavaa pukua ja skragaa, ellei ole asiakastapaaminen työpäivän aikana, mutta ymmärrän että joidenkin on pakko olla freesshi ja edustava joka päivä, ja ymmärrän siksi miksi jotkut arvostavat suoraa vaihdotonta kyytiä kotoa töihin. Pitäisi vain selvittää, miten suuresta matkustajapotentiaalista on kysymys. 

Asemien ja kävelyeittien sijoituksella on kanssa merkitystä joukkoliikennejärjestelmän houkutteleuuteen. Ymmärrän että länsimetron heikon lenkki on Matinkylän ja Olarin järjestelyissä. Länsimetron muut asemat ovat sijoitettu harkitusti periaatteella keskelle kylää, mutta Matinkylän ei sijaitse keskellä Matinkylää, vaan Ison Omenan kodalla, jonne on aika pitkä matka sieltä minne asutus on keskitetty, joten suurimmalle osalle matinkyläläisiä jää ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi tulla metosemalle suht lyhyen ja turhauttavalta vaikuttavan matkan liityntäbussilla. Samoin Olari/Kuitinmäki jää kokonaan ilman metroasemaa, ja vain Olarin etelälaidalla asuvilla on jotenkuten siedettävä kävelymatka Matinkylän asemalle. Kun on seurannut eri keskustelufoorumeja, niin on pannut merkille, että eniten vastustusta suhteessa on juuri Olarin ja Matinkylän suunnalta, ja ehkä myös Haukilahden/Westendin, mutta nämä jälkimmäiset eivät ole muutenkaan edusta maailman ahkerimpia joukkoliikennekäyttäjiä, joten voinee sivuttaa. 

Vähiten vastustetaan metroa Otaniemen ja Tapiolan seudulla, Otaniemessä tuskin kukaan, ja Lauttasaaressa vain saaren reunamilla asuvien osalta. Myös Soukan ja Kivenlahden suunnalta kuulee yllättävä vähän kritiikkiä, koska liityntäbussimatka Matinkylään kulkisi ymmärtääkseni suht nopeasti, ettei hidasta matkantekoa juuri nykyisestä, ja sikäläiset odottavat saavansa jossain vaiheessa omat asemansa, jos metroa jatketaan. 

Omalta osalta toivoisin, että kun ja jos metroa jatketaan Matnkylästä johonkin suuntaan, otettaisiin vakavaksi vaihtoehdoksi myös kombiratkaisu, joka mahdollistaisi haararatojen rakentamista raitiotien muodossa mm Matinkylän varsinaisille asuinalueille, sekä haaran Olariin ja Suurpeltoon, mahdollisesti jatkaen Espoon keskukseen ja miksei Histaan. Mutta se ei edellytä että nyt rakennettavasta länsimetron 1. vaiheesa luovuttisiin. Jotain optimismia pitää nimittäin elättää.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> En ole itse tällä foorumilla esittänyt suuria rahoja oikoratoihin.


Muistaakseni myönsitkin vanhemmissa keskusteluissa ELSA-radan nykyoloissa kannattamattomaksi eli en tarkoittanut viittauksellani sinua. Tämä lisäyksenä, etten tule sinua leimanneeksi.

----------


## Kari

> Tässä oli kysymys niistä matkustajista, jotka nykyään joutuvat vaihtamaan bussista metroon Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa. Siitä en ainakaan itse muista nähneeni lukuja, kuin suuri osa Etelä-Espoosta saapuvista tähän ryhmään kuuluu. Itämetrossa kuitenkin Rautatientorin metroaseman käyttäjämäärät ovat lähes kaksinkertaiset Kampin metroaseman käyttäjämäärään verrattuna. Jos oletamme saman suhteen pätevän Länsimetron kohdalla niin tällöin yli puolet Etelä-Espoosta tulevista jatkaisi vähintään Rautatientorille asti. Vaihto poistuisi tai kävelymatka lyhenisi siis yli puolelta Etelä-Espoosta saapuvista.


Siinäpä juuri teet ajatusvirheen. Vaikka bussi - metro -vaihto Kampissa poistuu, ei se vähennä vaihtojen määrää jos vaihto joudutaan tekemään esimerkiksi Tapiolassa. Vaihtojen määrä vähenee ainoastaan niillä, jotka asuvat länsimetron aseman läheisyydessä (15 % espoolaisista) JA matkustavat Kampista itään metrolla (joitakin kymmeniä prosentteja luultavasti). Näin ollen vaihtojen määrä vähenee _einintään_ 15 prosentilla espoolaisista eikä _vähintään_ kuten väitit.

Kari

----------


## jhaarni

Ylen uutiset tänään kello 16:10:




> Länsimetron hinta on lähes kaksinkertaistunut alkuperäisistä suunnitelmista. Hankkeen rakennuskustannukset näyttävät kohoavan nyt jo yli 800 miljoonaan euroon, YLEn ruotsinkielinen uutistoimitus kertoo.
> 
> Hankesuunnitelma on nyt valmis ja se esitellään länsimetron hallituksen kokouksessa ensi viikolla.
> 
> Länsimetron hallituksen jäsen, Espoon kokoomuksen valtuustoryhmän puheenjohtaja Martti Merra myöntää, että hinta on korkea, mutta hänen mukaansa hankkeen yhteydessä on muistettava, että se tarjoaa joukkoliikenneratkaisun seuraaviksi sadaksi vuodeksi.
> 
> Merran mukaan hallituksen kokouksessa yritetään vielä keksiä keinoja lopullisen hinnan laskemiseksi.
> 
> - Lähinnä kysymys on siitä, kuinka monta sisäänkäyntiä kullekin asemalle tulee. Kokonaisista asemista emme tingi, hän kertoo.
> ...


Ensimmäistä kertaa näen noiden YVA-tulosten tulevan esiin uutisoinnissa noin selvästi. Saattaa tuo hinta yhdistettynä noihin etuihin alkaa jotakuta mietityttää..

- Janne

----------


## Kari

> Valoetuus puolestaan ei voi toimia, jos bussien vuoroväli on tiheämpi kuin valoristeyksen kiertoaika. Ja tämä tilanne vallitsee Kampin bussivirrassa. Kun vuoroväli on keskimäärin 30 sekuntia ja valojen kiertoaika 60-90 sek., ei valoja voi ajoittaa bussien mukaan. Vaan silloin bussit on ajoitettava ryppäiksi valojen mukaan, ja se tapahtuu ilman etuustekniikkaa.


Tietenkin valoetuisuus voi toimia, vaikka busseja kulkisi tiheämmin kuin kiertoaika, ne vain toimivat huonommin :-) Tämähän on sinänsä saivartelua, mutta mielestäni esimerkiksi Kamppi - Ruoholahti välillä voitaisiin busseille toteuttaa liikennevaloetuuden siinä kuin ratikallekin.

Tämä perustuisi juurikin esittämääsi bussien keräämiseen ryppäiksi. Vaikka bussien vuoroväli on keskimäärin 30 sekunttia, ei se tarkoita, että bussi kulkisi 30 sekunnin välein, yhtä hyvin voitaisiin ajaa neljä bussia peräkkäin kahden minuutin välein.

Ajatukseni on seuraava. Neljä bussia lähtee Kampista "samalla minuutilla". Nämä bussit kerätään ensimmäisissä valoissa letkaksi (aiheuttaa muutaman sekunnin, korkeintaan kymmenen sekunnin viivytyksen). Tämä letka saa vihreän ja ajaa letkana kaikkien liikennevalojen läpi käyttäen etuisuutta.

Länsiväylän palvelutaso ei juurikaan heikkene, vaikka busseja kulkisi "vain" kahden minuutin välein (ja käytännössä letka hajaantuu joka tapauksessa).

Toteutus on vähän heikompi Länsiväylän suunalta tultaessa (bussit tulevat kuitenkin enemmän ja vähemmän satunnaisesti), mutta periaate kuitenkin sama. Telematiikalla voitaisiin myös kerätä bussit letkaan Länsiväylällä (infota esimerkiksi bussinkuljettajaa hidastamaan, jotta takana tuleva bussi saa sen "kiinni") - ainakin periaatteessa siis.

Ongelma syntyy tässä lähinnä siitä, että tuolla välillä on myös pysäkkejä, joissa bussit viettävät satunnaisen ajan. Jos kuljettajarahastus poistettaisiin ja bussit "määrättäisiin" pysähtymään aina noilla pysäkeillä, etuisuudet voitaisiin toteuttaa samoin kuin kahden minuttin välein kulkevalla raideliikenteelläkin.

Lisäksi ajoituksen kanssa saattaa tulla ongelmia, jos halutaan nollaviiveet molempiin suuntiin, mutta tämä sama ongelma kohdataan kyllä ratikallakin.




> Risteyksen liikennemäärä vaikuttaa myös bussin kohtaamaan viivytykseen. Jos liikennemäärä on vähemmän kuin risteyksen kapasiteetti, läpi pääsee aina yhdellä odottamisella. Mutta kun liikennemäärä on suurempi, risteys alkaa kerätä jonoa, eli autot ja bussit joutuvat odottamaan enemmän kuin yhden kierron aikana tulevan seuraavan vihreän.


Vähän ehkä turhan yksinkertaistettu esitys. Olennaisia ovat myös liikenteen suuntautuminen, enkä ihan tarkkaan tiedä, mitä tarkoitat tässä yhteydessä kapasiteetin ylittämisellä (jos vihreä tulosuunta katkaistaan ennen kuin se on tyhjä, onko liittymän kapasiteetti silloin mielestäsi ylitetty?). Mutta periaatteessa olet oikeassa, valoetuisuuksia voidaan toteuttaa lähinnä silloin kun autoliikenne on kohtuullista (ainakin joukkoliikenteen konfliktisuunnilla).





> Jos puolen minuutin vuorovälillä halutaan viiveetön kulku, on mentävä eritasoratkaisuun. Siksi sitä on RaideYVA:ssa ehdotettu Porkkalankadulle länsimetron vaihtoehdoksi.
> 
> Jos halutaan viiveetön kulku tasossa, on harvennettava vuoroväliä. Busseilla se ei rajallisen kapasiteetin vuoksi onnistu, ratikoilla onnistuu. Ja halvemmalla kuin länsimetrolla.


Kun nyt menin väittämään, että tuo onnistuu busseillakin yllä esitetysti, niin kai minun nyt pitäisi etsiä jostain päin maailmaa sellainen toteutuskin. Ellei nyt joku osaa jo täällä perustella ajatustani mahdottomaksi :-)

Ja tällä ei kyllä ole juurikaan mitään tekemistä Länsimetron kanssa, että ehkäpä joku toinen ketju olisi sopivampi.

Kari

----------


## PNu

> Siinäpä juuri teet ajatusvirheen. Vaikka bussi - metro -vaihto Kampissa poistuu, ei se vähennä vaihtojen määrää jos vaihto joudutaan tekemään esimerkiksi Tapiolassa. Vaihtojen määrä vähenee ainoastaan niillä, jotka asuvat länsimetron aseman läheisyydessä (15 % espoolaisista) JA matkustavat Kampista itään metrolla (joitakin kymmeniä prosentteja luultavasti). Näin ollen vaihtojen määrä vähenee _einintään_ 15 prosentilla espoolaisista eikä _vähintään_ kuten väitit.


Ei metro vähentäisikään vaihtojen määrää kuin selvällä vähemmistöllä Etelä-Espoossa asuvista mutta en minä mielestäni ole muuta väittänytkään. Olennaistahan tässä on, ettei metro näytä myöskään lisäävän vaihtojen määrää kuin selvällä vähemmistöllä espoolaisista. Enemmistö on niitä, joilla vaihto vain siirtyy Helsingistä Espoon puolelle. Koska metro on kuitenkin bussijärjestelmää täsmällisempi ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan parempi niin mielestäni joukkoliikenteen tason voidaan katsoa nousevan myös niillä, joilla vaihtojen määrä pysyy samana. Termiä _vähintään_ 15 % käytin sen takia, että lukema (siis 15 %) on Länsimetron kiivaimpien vastustajien käyttämä ja he tuskin pyrkivät liioittelemaan metron ansioita.

----------


## kemkim

> Esimerkiksi pari vuotta sitten uudelleen lämmitettyä ehdotusta ELSA-radan rakentamisesta ei täällä tyrmätty, vaikka hintalappu oli noin 700-900 miljoonaa ja hyöty-kustannus -suhde 0,2:n luokkaa.


ELSA-radalla korvataan lentoliikennettä ja henkilöautoliikennettä. Lisäksi matka-ajan supistuminen on merkittävää. Rata myös luo uuden kasvukäytävän Turun suuntaan. Kyllä se hyötysuhde on mielestäni paljonkin yli 0,2, virkamiehet eivät vain ole ottaneet kaikkia hyviä vaikutuksia huomioon. Valtakunnallisia (tai sellaisiksi naamioituja kuten Kehärata ja Helsingin säteittäismoottoritiet) hankkeita on ehkä helpompi saada vireille kuin paikallisia.

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta sitä iloa en anna teille, että lopettaisin, koska kuten aiemmin totesin, olisi sääli jättää tämä foorumi tiettyjen henkilöiden temmellyskentäksi. Tulen olemaan entistäkin innokkaammin mukana täällä.Hyvää päivänjatkoa.


Hyvä asenne! Välillä on sellainen tunne, että täältä yritettäisiin savustaa tiettyjä hankalia keskustelijoita ulos, koska he eivät kuulu "sisäpiiriin", mutta ei kannata antaa periksi sellaiselle. On näiden savustajienkin etu, että jo kerran pääteltyjä asioita revitään yhä uudelleen auki ja käsitellään perusteellisesti. Kun on vastavirtaa, niin joudutaan miettimään ne omat näkökannat perusteellisesti läpi. Tällä foorumilla se vastavirta on vielä suhteellisen järkevää, mutta annas olla kun tuolla ulkopuolisessa maailmassa hankkeita perustetaan ja kaadetaan ihan ihmeellisillä perusteilla, joissa ei ole järjen häivääkään. Toivon, että rationaalisuus voittaisi aina lopulta infrahankkeissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Länsimetron ongelma on se, että koska osuus Ruoholahti - Matinkylä maksaa tämänhetkisen kustannusarvion mukaan 800 miljoonaa euroa, se kuluttaa valtion rahoja n. 240 M sekä Espoon ja Helsingin varoja n. 560 M.


Lahdesta Mikkeliin saataisiin oikorata 300-500 miljoonalla eurolla. Matka nopeutuisi arviolta tunnilla.
http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/O.../1135233150287

----------


## Jussi

> Siinäpä juuri teet ajatusvirheen. Vaikka bussi - metro -vaihto Kampissa poistuu, ei se vähennä vaihtojen määrää jos vaihto joudutaan tekemään esimerkiksi Tapiolassa. Vaihtojen määrä vähenee ainoastaan niillä, jotka asuvat länsimetron aseman läheisyydessä (15 % espoolaisista) JA matkustavat Kampista itään metrolla (joitakin kymmeniä prosentteja luultavasti). Näin ollen vaihtojen määrä vähenee _einintään_ 15 prosentilla espoolaisista eikä _vähintään_ kuten väitit.


Tässäkin viestissä tulee ilmi se mikä minua eniten näissä keskusteluissa ihmetyttää. Puhutaan 15% espoolaisista, vaikka suurelle osalla espoolaisista Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin keskustan välinen joukkoliikennemuoto on melko yhdentekevä. Tuskin esim. leppävaaralaiset nimittäin rupeavat matkustamaan ensin bussilla Otaniemeen tai Tapiolaan, jotta pääsevät istumaan tunneliin oransseille muovipenkeille, kun lähtöpaikan vierestä menee juna suoraan keskustaan samassa ajassa kuin bussi Tapiolaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Kuten on aiemmin myös mm Anteron kanssa keskusteltu, niin on aika kulttuurisidonnaista miten pitkiä matkoja viitsitään kävellä. Helsingin kantakaupungissa ei vissiin kahtakaan sataa metriä, mutta esikaupunkialueilla joutuu usein kävelemään paikasta toiseen kilometrin, ellei parikin.


Kantakaupungissa ei ole kiva kävellä, kun koko ajan joutuu pysähtymään liikennevaloihin ja ohi ajavat henkilöautot roiskuttavat rapaa päälle. Esikaupunkialueella on kävelylle ja pyöräilylle pyhitettyjä reittejä kauniin luonnon keskellä, sellaisia tallustelee paljon mukavammin. Toisaalta vieläkin mukavampaa on useimpina vuodenaikoina tallustella maanalaisia lämmitettyjä ja autottomia käytäviä pitkin kantakaupungilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Yksi seikka joka voi rajoittaa kävelyhalukkuutta, (ja lisää käytännössä autoilua) on se, että nykyisin monet kantavat joko työantajien pakottamina tai omasta tahdostaan läppäriä mukanaan jatkuvasti työpaikan ja kodin välillä.  Se pitää ainakin toisen käden varattuana koko ajan, ja painaa sen verran mukavasti, ettei sitä viitsi kovin pitkiä matkoja kantaa.


Nykyäänhän on näitä kevyitä läppäreitä, mm. ThinkPadin X-sarja ja muut vastaavat kilon läppärit. Olen miettinyt, miksi liikemiehet eivät käytä nykyistä enemmän olkalaukkuja tai reppuja, joihin saisi läppärin kätevästi sujautettua. Kädessä kannettava läppärilaukku on minusta epäkäytännöllinen ja voro vohkii sellaisen helposti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Nyt on vahvistettu, että Länsimetro Ruoholahti - Matinkylä maksaa 800 miljoonaa euroa Espoon valtuuston vaatimalla laatutasolla.

Lähde: Yle uutiset, Länsimetron hallituksen jäsen Martti Merra vahvistaa asian jutussa. 

Alkuperäinen uutinen:
http://svenska.yle.fi/nyheter/artikel.php?id=117984

Suomenkielinen:
http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/vasen/id79572.html

----------


## sebastin

Espoon vaatimalla laatutasolla  :Very Happy: 
Metro on laadukas kyllä, mutta ei asemien hulppeita tarvitse olla. Missä oli Espoon laatutasovaatimukset kaupunkiradan asemien suhteen? Tai Espoon dösäkatosten? Tuo laatutasovaatimus on kyllä sanahelinää. Länsimetron asemat voidaan tehdä miellyttäviksi, avariksi ja valoisiksi edullisesti. Useammalla kuin yhdellä sisäänkäynnillä.

Mutta mistä tämä uutinen yhtäkkiä? Vain muutama viikko sitten metron (ruoholahti-matinkyläosuus) lopullisen hinnan uutisoitiin kohoavan hieman yli 600 milj. Nyt yhtäkkiä se on 800 milj "suunnittelulähteiden" mukaan. Kerrataanpa. Muutama päivä sitten Antero Alku kirjoitti tänne hinnan olevan miljardi ja myöskin 1,2 miljardista oli keskustelua. Tänään aamulla kuin tyhjästä turkulainen tunnettu pikaratikkalobbaaja Mikko Laaksonen kertoi hinnan olevan 800 milj. Veikkaan että ko. kirjoittelija(t) ovat tämä hämärä "suunnittelulähde" ja siten tämän disinformaatiouutisen taustalla.

----------


## jhaarni

> Mutta mistä tämä uutinen yhtäkkiä? Vain muutama viikko sitten metron (ruoholahti-matinkyläosuus) lopullisen hinnan uutisoitiin kohoavan hieman yli 600 milj. Nyt yhtäkkiä se on 800 milj "suunnittelulähteiden" mukaan. Kerrataanpa. Muutama päivä sitten Antero Alku kirjoitti tänne hinnan olevan miljardi ja myöskin 1,2 miljardista oli keskustelua. Tänään aamulla kuin tyhjästä turkulainen tunnettu pikaratikkalobbaaja Mikko Laaksonen kertoi hinnan olevan 800 milj. Veikkaan että ko. kirjoittelija(t) ovat tämä hämärä "suunnittelulähde" ja siten tämän disinformaatiouutisen taustalla.


Rauhoitu nyt hyvä mies. Joku voi vaikka loukkaantua.

----------


## kuukanko

> siten tämän disinformaatiouutisen taustalla.


Odotetaan nyt ensi viikkoon, kun Länsimetro Oy itse julkistaa kustannusarvion, ja katsotaan sitten mikä on disinformaatiota.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Oleellisinta on se, että uutisessa Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksen jäsen Martti Merra (kok) vahvistaa osuuden Ruoholahti - Matinkylä tämänhetkisen kustannusarvion olevan noin 800 miljoonaa euroa.  Käytännössä asia on siis sama, kun yhtiö tiedottaisi asian virallisella tiedotteella.

Lähde ei siis ole tämän foorumin kirjoittelu, vaikka toimittaja on toki voinut saada innoituksen kirjoitukseensa tästä ketjusta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vain muutama viikko sitten metron (ruoholahti-matinkyläosuus) lopullisen hinnan uutisoitiin kohoavan hieman yli 600 milj. Nyt yhtäkkiä se on 800 milj "suunnittelulähteiden" mukaan.



No tämähän johtuu juuri siitä, että todellista hintaa on pantattu, luultavasti siksi, ettei sitä ole haluttu veronmaksajain tietoon. Eipä tämänhetkinenkään "varma" 800 M välttämättä pidä paikkansa.




> Muutama päivä sitten Antero Alku kirjoitti tänne hinnan olevan miljardi ja myöskin 1,2 miljardista oli keskustelua.



Ja tämän suuntaista väitän minäkin ilman pelkoa siitä, että tulen olemaan väärässä. Lisäksi tässä projektissa on aika sama, tuleeko hinta olemaan 800 M, 1000 M tai 1200 M, jos kerran alkuperäinen oli 452 M.




> Tänään aamulla kuin tyhjästä turkulainen tunnettu pikaratikkalobbaaja Mikko Laaksonen kertoi hinnan olevan 800 milj. Veikkaan että ko. kirjoittelija(t) ovat tämä hämärä "suunnittelulähde" ja siten tämän disinformaatiouutisen taustalla.



Jäikö uutiset lukematta?

Jos joku täällä väittää jotain, se olet sinä. Ja toisin kuin sinä, Alku ja Laaksonen eivät kerro näitä arvioitaan faktatietoina vaan ilmoittavat niiden olevan arvauksia, toisinaan jopa alan kokemuksiin pohjautuvia. Sinun faktana esittämät arviosi hinnoista, aikatauluista ja menellään olevista hankkeista ovat taas täysin omia haaveitasi, jotka eivät liity joukkoliikenteeseen eikä täten mielestäni kuulu tälle foorumille.

Ja tuollaiset pikaratikkalobbaaja-nimitykset voit vetää pytystä alas muiden ajatustesi kanssa. Eihän kukaan sinuakaan täällä ole haukkunut pohjoismetrolobbaajaksi. Vaikka toisaalta sitähän sinä luultavasti toivoisitkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ylen uutiset tänään kello 16:10:
> 
> Länsimetron hinta on lähes kaksinkertaistunut alkuperäisistä suunnitelmista. Hankkeen rakennuskustannukset näyttävät kohoavan nyt jo yli 800 miljoonaan euroon, YLEn ruotsinkielinen uutistoimitus kertoo.


Enpä malta olla kuittaamatta, että mitäs minä olen sanonut tässä viime aikoina. Sen sijaan valitettavasti joudun myöntämään, ettei minulta ole kysytty mitään, joten en saa mitään kunniaa tästäkään.

Saisikos tästä nyt kiintoisan kinastelun aiheen siitä, mitä tästä seuraa. Seuraavassa vaihtoehtoja:Ei vaikuta mihinkään. Kaikki osapuolet tuplaavat osuutensa.Valtio sanoo, ettei nosta osuuttaan. Helsinki sanoo, ettei vaikuta. Espoo sanoo, ettei nosta osuuttaan. Katsotaan, miten pitkälle pääsee.Kaikki sanovat, että rahaa on vain vanhan budjetin verran, joten tehdään se mitä sillä saadaan.Espoon valtuusto pyörtää vaatimuksensa ja hyväksyy jonkin karvalakkiversion.Palataan kalliiksi väitettyyn pintametroon, jonka tunnelirakentamisen kuluja ei louhinta ja automaattivaatimukset nosta.Yhdistetään länsimetro ja Töölön metro eli Helsinki alkaa rakentaa Töölön metroa, joka voi jatkua Meilahden kautta Espooseen.Otetaan joku RaideYVA:n liityntäliikenneratikka.Metro rakennetaan Tapiolaan ja siitä länteen jatketaan Raidejokerilla.Hylätään metro toistaiseksi ja jatketaan busseilla.Hylätään metro pysyvästi ja toteutetaan RaideYVA:n kehitetty bussi, hinta on 54 M.Ryhdytään kehittämään TramWestiä yhdessä Raidejokerin kanssa.Ryhdytään kehittämään kevytmetrokonseptia RaideYVA:n kombin pohjalta.Ryhdytään rakentamaan metroa sitä mukaa kun rahaa riittää, ehkä asemaväli kerrallaan.Myydään Länsimetro Oy venäläisille sijoittajille PPP-hankkeeksi ja saadaan sittenkin Moskovalaisen näköisiä metrojunia.
Muita hyvä tai huonoja ehdotuksia!

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muita hyvä tai huonoja ehdotuksia!


Ryhdytään kehittämään kevytmetrokonseptia TramWestin pohjalta, ja jäljelle jääneillä rahoilla toteutetaan ainakin osittain Itämetron muuttaminen konseptiin sopivaksi.

----------


## omp

> Hylätään metro toistaiseksi ja jatketaan busseilla.


Ikävä kyllä pelkään tämän vaihtoehdon toteutumista. Sitten koko prosessi on ikään kuin taas alettava alusta - tai siihen se käytännössä todennäköisesti menee - ja saadaan taas odottaa vuosikymmeniä ennen kuin minkäänlaisia raideratkaisuja Etelä-Espoossa nähdään Raidejokeria lukuunottamatta.

Oman päänsä sisällä voi sitten taas itse kukin miettiä, onko parempi tehdä Länsimetro lähivuosina hintalapulla, joka lähestynee jo kolminkertaista summaa alkuperäiseen arvioon nähden. Minun korvaani kumpikaan vaihtoehto ei kuulosta hyvältä, mutta toisaalta en olisi suuna päänä nostamassa TramWestiäkään jalustalle, ennen kuin tiettyihin toteutukseen liittyviin seikkoihin ja mahdollisiin ongelmiin, joita on tässäkin ketjussa sekä aihetta varsinaisesti käsittelevässä ketjussa puitu henkilöstä riippuen enemmän tai vähemmän asiantuntevasti, on löydetty sopivia ratkaisuja.

----------


## 339-DF

Tulipa tähänkin topikkiin pitkästä aikaa jotain uutta ja oikeaa asiaa! Iänikuiseen väittelyyn ehti jo kyllästyä.




> Muita hyvä tai huonoja ehdotuksia!


Helsinki tekee oman osuutensa Lauttasaareen (Koivusaareen?) asti, maksoi mitä maksoi. Lauttasaarelaiset vastustavat.

Espoo riitelee. Demarit haluaisivat miljardimetron hinnalla millä hyvänsä, mutta kokoomus ja vihreät kaatavat hankkeen liian kalliina. Ainakin, jos kokoomus on siinä vaiheessa ehtinyt jo saada haluamansa kehätiet kuntoon.

Valtio maksaa Helsingille n. 15% sen kustannusosuudesta, mikä siis olisi se "luvattu" 30% 452:sta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ympäristövaikutusten arvioinnin mukaan metro Helsingin Ruoholahden ja Espoon Matinkylän välillä ei lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärää tai lyhentäisi keskimääräistä matka-aikaa Helsingin keskustaan.


Tämä siis suoraan valtion yleisradioyhtiön sivulta. Pyytäisin nyt kanssafoorumilaisia lukemaan tämän asian ihan suoraan sieltä YLE:n sivulta. Enää ei toivottavasti tarvitse väitellä täällä siitä, onko tuo yllä oleva tieto "pikaratikkalobbareiden" omaa keksintöä ja propagandaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oman päänsä sisällä voi sitten taas itse kukin miettiä, onko parempi tehdä Länsimetro lähivuosina hintalapulla, joka lähestynee jo kolminkertaista summaa alkuperäiseen arvioon nähden.


Olen jo pitkään puhunut miljardimetrosta. Eiköhän tuo 800 Me ole vielä alakanttiin. Sen voi viedä nyt valtuustoon, ja hilata sitten erillispäätöksellä ylöspäin miljardiin myöhemmin.

Arviosi kolminkertaistumisesta on siinä mielessä osuva, että itämetron kanssa kävi juuri niin. Ei siis olisi mikään ihme tässäkään.




> Espoon vaatimalla laatutasolla ... Tuo laatutasovaatimus on kyllä sanahelinää. Länsimetron asemat voidaan tehdä miellyttäviksi, avariksi ja valoisiksi edullisesti. Useammalla kuin yhdellä sisäänkäynnillä.


Mielestäni on muuten mielenkiintoista, miten metron kannattajatkin nyt sitten tuntuvat kelpuuttavan karvalakkimallin. Espoon taannoisessa metrovaltuustossa nimenomaan päätettiin, että metrosta tehdään laadukas, asemista viihtyisiä ja sisäänkäynneistä runsaita. Eli jos tehdään, niin tehdään kunnolla. Niinhän se pitää olla. No, nyt kun hintalappu on tiedossa, niin ei kai tässä tosiaan käy niin, että tyydytään sellaisiin Kontula-tyyppisiin ratkaisuihin? Muistatteko vielä tänne foorumillekin postatut kuvat Kontulan "viihtyisästä" metroasemasta, joka rahanpuutteen vuoksi tehtiin karvalakkitasoiseksi? Sellaistako Espooseen nyt halutaan?

Metroa haukutaan menneen maailman vehkeeksi ja kuuskytlukulaiseksi. Halutaanko sen nyt sitten myös näyttävän siltä?  :Wink: 

Seba, jos olet viestisi kanssa tosissasi, niin vie nyt ihmeessä äkkiä CV Länsimetro Oy:lle, pääset ihan varmasti suunnittelemaan metroasemia!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Seba, jos olet viestisi kanssa tosissasi, niin vie nyt ihmeessä äkkiä CV Länsimetro Oy:lle, pääset ihan varmasti suunnittelemaan metroasemia!



Juu, Seballa on aineksia firmaan. Perustavat vielä osakeyhtiön Pohjoismetrollekin. Siellä Sebasta tehdään luultavasti tj. tai muu ylempi henkilö, kun on sen verran kovan luokan visionääri (jos tunneliin nyt visioita tarvitaan).

----------


## sebastin

Pyydän anteeksi jos olen suotta viitannut joihinkin ihmisiin. Tämä oli kertapoikkeus.

Edelleen kuitenkin epäilen 800 miljoonan euron olevan yläkantissa. Suomessa on tapana säästää rakennuskustannuksissa. Näin kävi muun muassa Hartwall areenalle ja Eduskunnan lisärakennukselle. Musiikkitaloa on höylätty halvemmaksi. Miksi Espooseen siis rakennettaisiin hulppea ökymetro jos sen voi tehdä laadukkaasti halvemmalla?




> Sinun faktana esittämät arviosi hinnoista, aikatauluista ja menellään olevista hankkeista ovat taas täysin omia haaveitasi, jotka eivät liity joukkoliikenteeseen eikä täten mielestäni kuulu tälle foorumille.


Ainoa mikä täällä on haaveilua on Tramwest. Se kun ei ole mikään kehittämishanke eikä minkään virallisen tahon suunnittelema tai pönkittämä. kaikenlisäksi Tramwest on suunniteltu välittämättä seudun muista liikennehankkeista tai ylipäätään kaavoituksesta (esim keskustatunneli ja töölönlahdenpiha) ja Tramwestissä on täynnä aukkoja, esim. 80km/h tunnissa posauttaminen tasoristeykseen sekä totaalinen tunneleiden ja kallioasemien poisjättö etenkin Helsingin päässä. Tässä oli vain osa. Ylipäätään Tramwest on arvioitu hinnaltaan selvästi halvemmaksi kuin todellisuudessa. Tramwestin matka-aikoja on rukattu lyhyemmiksi kuin mitä todellisuudessa ovat. Ymmärrän kyllä muuten kiperän kommenttisi olethan Tramwestin innokas kannattaja. 

Jos Espoo ja Helsinki ajautuvat ilmiriitaan metrosta ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteestä on se vain yksi askel lähemmäksi pääkaupunkiseudun yhden suuren ja kahden pienen yhdistämiseksi. 

Tässä vaiheessa vielä kannatan metron rakentamista. Espoon valtuustossakin ollaan varmaan pitkään hiljaa, ennen kuin hankkeen kaatamista edes esitettäisiin. Se voisi olla poliittinen itsemurha. Länsimetroa kannattaa yli 90% Helsinkiläisistä ja Vantaalaisista sekä yli 70% Espoolaisista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

HS:n juttu aiheesta





> Yle: Länsimetron hinta jo yli 800 miljoonaa
> 
> Julkaistu: 20:35
> 
> Päivi Punkka-Hänninen
> 
> helsingin sanomat
> 
> Ylen ruotsinkieliset uutiset kertoivat torstaina, että länsimetron hinta on noussut jo yli 800 miljoonan euron.
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tramwestissä on täynnä aukkoja, esim. 80km/h tunnissa posauttaminen tasoristeykseen ...


Missä?




> Jos Espoo ja Helsinki ajautuvat ilmiriitaan metrosta ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteestä on se vain yksi askel lähemmäksi pääkaupunkiseudun yhden suuren ja kahden pienen yhdistämiseksi.


Tätäkin keinoa on jo käytetty Espoon "suostuttelemiseksi". Näinkös sitä oikeusvaltiossa asioita hoidetaankin?




> Länsimetroa kannattaa yli 90% Helsinkiläisistä ja Vantaalaisista sekä yli 70% Espoolaisista.


Kyselyt taidettiin tehdä väittämällä, että hinta on puolet siitä mitä se on nyt.

Tosin, jos kysytään gallupissa, haluatko Ferrarin, kyllä kai kaikki vastaavat haluavansa, elleivät ole ideologisia autoilun vastustajia. Tosin ottaisin minäkin sen, sillä saisin siitä hyvät rahat myydessäni.

Metroa ei vain voi kenellekään myydä. Siksi en ottaisi sitä, vaikka hintalappu onkin nyt vahvistettu jopa SDP:n edustajan suulla. (Viittaan HS:n uutisointiin.)

Antero

----------


## Kari

> No tämähän johtuu juuri siitä, että todellista hintaa on pantattu, luultavasti siksi, ettei sitä ole haluttu veronmaksajain tietoon. Eipä tämänhetkinenkään "varma" 800 M välttämättä pidä paikkansa.


Suomessa on varsin pätevää insinöörikuntaa. Ainakaan minulla ei ole syytä epäillä, että tuosta suunnitelmasta enää hinta muuttuu suuntaan tai toiseen. Lainatakseni liikennetekniinkan prof. Talvitietä: "ei sellaista konsulttifirmaa olekaan, jolla olisi tällä suunnittelutasolla varaa laskea tuollainen hanke väärin".

Eli ellei mitään todella mullistavaa tapahdu, niin kyllä tuo 800 miltsiä on Ruoholahti - Matinkylä -välin "lopullinen" hinta. Jos siis metro päätetään rakentaa nyt.

Kari

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainoa mikä täällä on haaveilua on Tramwest. Se kun ei ole mikään kehittämishanke eikä minkään virallisen tahon suunnittelema tai pönkittämä.


Olet oikeassa. Tramwest on haave. Vielä. Saas nähdä miten käy, kun Espoon kokoomuslaisten pitäisi löytää tuplarahat metrolle. Saattaa olla, että Tramwestista taikka sen sisarratkaisusta tulee kohta aika monen espoolaispoliitikon haave ja virallisen tahon pönkittämä.

Espoossa kokoomuksen tilanne on se, että metroa kannatettiin, koska sillä arvioitiin saavan muuta hyvää, jota ei olisi saatu, jos ei olisi otettu myös metroa. Jos ehtii käydä niin, että se muu hyvä on saatu siinä vaiheessa, kun metronuija kalahtaa valtuustossa, niin kokoomuksella ei ole enää mitään syytä pistää metroon rahoja.





> Länsimetroa kannattaa yli 90% Helsinkiläisistä ja Vantaalaisista sekä yli 70% Espoolaisista.


Nämä luvut ovat tulleet esille aiemminkni. Kuinkakohan suuri osa pieksämäkeläisistä kannattaa länsimetroa? Ihan vaan sillä, että sehän on valtakunnallisesti merkitävä hanke, joten täytyyhän niiltäkin kysyä  :Wink: 

Jos noita lukuja halutaan arvottaa, niin kysyä pitäisi erikseen
1. Etelä-Espoolaisilta (tärkein painoarvo)
2. muilta espoolaisilta ja helsinkiläisiltä
3. vantaalaisilta (mitätön painoarvo)

Vaikka 101% vantaalaisista pitäisi länsimetroa hyvänä hankkeena, niin sillä ei nyt ole kauheasti merkitystä asian kannalta. Millainenkohan tulos saataisiin, kun kysyttäisiin vantaalaisilta, kumpi on tärkeämpi, kehärata vai länsimetro? Ja mitä vastaisivat espoolaiset tuohon?  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pyydän anteeksi jos olen suotta viitannut joihinkin ihmisiin. Tämä oli kertapoikkeus.



No, eipä tainnut olla!




> Edelleen kuitenkin epäilen 800 miljoonan euron olevan yläkantissa. Suomessa on tapana säästää rakennuskustannuksissa. Näin kävi muun muassa Hartwall areenalle ja Eduskunnan lisärakennukselle. Musiikkitaloa on höylätty halvemmaksi. Miksi Espooseen siis rakennettaisiin hulppea ökymetro jos sen voi tehdä laadukkaasti halvemmalla?



Minä en ainakaan epäile sekuntiakaan tuota 800:aa miljoonaa. Jos kerran jopa "Äärimetroistunut" Helsingin Sanomat kertoo "luotettavien lähteiden" sanovan sen nousevan ainakin yli 700 M:n, luulisi myös sinunkin uskovan. Vaan mitäpä mediaan luottamaan, kun tiedät sen kuitenkin paremmin, jos kerran niin uskallat väittää.

Musiikkitalo on kannaltasi vähän huono esimerkki otettavaksi tähän mukaan. Eipä sillä höyläämisellä kuitenkaan taideta saada enää YLEä mukaan. Halpa taitaa olla meille vähän eri tavalla suhteellinen käsite.

Mikä siitä Espoon metrosta sitten tekee muita laadukkaamman? Ja miten aiot tehdä siitä halvemman? Niin sinähän siitä päätät, etkö? Kuten pohjoisesta metrolinjasta, keskustatunnelista ym., joista tiedät selvästi muita enemmän.




> Ainoa mikä täällä on haaveilua on Tramwest. Se kun ei ole mikään kehittämishanke eikä minkään virallisen tahon suunnittelema tai pönkittämä.



Ja miksi sen pitäisi olla, jos se on pätevä ja asiaa tuntevien ihmisten tekemä?




> kaikenlisäksi Tramwest on suunniteltu välittämättä seudun muista liikennehankkeista tai ylipäätään kaavoituksesta (esim keskustatunneli ja töölönlahdenpiha) ja Tramwestissä on täynnä aukkoja, esim. 80km/h tunnissa posauttaminen tasoristeykseen sekä totaalinen tunneleiden ja kallioasemien poisjättö etenkin Helsingin päässä.



TramWest on mielestäni suunniteltu huomioiden matkustajat ja veronmaksajat, aivan kuten pitäisikin. Muiden hankkeiden tulisi lähinnä olla suunniteltu yhdessä TramWestin kaltaisten hankkeiden kanssa eikä päinvastoin.

Seudun muihin hankkeisiin ei luultavasti kuulu keskustatunneli, sillä sen mahdolliseen rakentamiseen ei luultavasti edes pysty poliitikot vaikuttamaan. Sen on useaan otteeseen  todettu olevan sekä ympäristön, että kaupunkikuvan vastainen. Jo pelkästään nämä ovat syitä, jotka hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä tulevat olemaan hankkeen esteenä. Muita esteitä löytynee kymmenieä tai satoja.

Kyllä se tunnelittomuus edelleenkin onnistuu muualla. Miksi ei siis Täällä? Tähän sinun on turha enää jatkossa puuttua, koska tämä on fakta.




> Tässä oli vain osa.



Tämä osa, jonka mainitsit, on jo moneen kertaan todettu täysin perusteettomaksi. Olisitko ystävällinen ja kirjoittaisit foorumille vasta, kun voit esittää uusia väitteitä Länsimetron puolesta ja TramWestia vastaan.




> Ylipäätään Tramwest on arvioitu hinnaltaan selvästi halvemmaksi kuin todellisuudessa. Tramwestin matka-aikoja on rukattu lyhyemmiksi kuin mitä todellisuudessa ovat.



TramWest on hinnaltaan ymmärtääkseni arvioitu juuri niillä samoilla kriteereillä, joilla myös Länsimetro on. Vaikka TramWestin hinta nyt nousisikin samassa suhteessa kuin Länsimetro (jota se ei tee), tulisi se olemaan samanhintainen suhteessa Länsimetroon.

Vaikka TramWestin aikataulu jättäisikin kaksi minuuttia matkalla Rautatieasema-Matinkylä, ei se silti häviäisi metrolle, koska se kaksi minuuttia voitetaan reilusti jo sillä, ettei matkustajat siirry vaunusta rullaportaisiin ja/tai bussiin.




> Ymmärrän kyllä muuten kiperän kommenttisi olethan Tramwestin innokas kannattaja.



Hyvä, että ymmärrät kommenttini. Minä taas en ymmärrä sinun kommenttejasi... Tai lähinnä sitä, miksi kommentoit, jos sinulla ei ole mitään asiaa.




> Jos Espoo ja Helsinki ajautuvat ilmiriitaan metrosta ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteestä on se vain yksi askel lähemmäksi pääkaupunkiseudun yhden suuren ja kahden pienen yhdistämiseksi.



Päätätkö tästäkin? 




> Tässä vaiheessa vielä kannatan metron rakentamista. Espoon valtuustossakin ollaan varmaan pitkään hiljaa, ennen kuin hankkeen kaatamista edes esitettäisiin. Se voisi olla poliittinen itsemurha.



Ennemmin sanoisin sen olevan poliittinen voitto Helsingin päättäjiä vastaan. Espoon päättäjät vain pelastaisivat maineensa.

Jos kysyttäisiin espoolaisilta, haluavatko 800 M:n putken ilman vaikutusta auto- tai bussiliikenteen määrään jne., en usko kannatusluvun pysyvän ihan tuossa määrässä. Tai ehkä ne, jotka siitä hyötyvät - eli autoilijat - sitä kannattaisivat edelleen.

----------


## kemkim

> Lainatakseni liikennetekniinkan prof. Talvitietä: "ei sellaista konsulttifirmaa olekaan, jolla olisi tällä suunnittelutasolla varaa laskea tuollainen hanke väärin".


Mistä 1980-luvulta se Talvitie on tullut kummittelemaan nykypäivään? Katsokaapa muuten hyvä video vuodelta 1982, jossa joku ruotsalainen liikennesuunnittelija kommentoi Helsingin metroa ja vertaa sitä Tunnelbanaan.

Tätä mieltä Göran Tegner oli jo vuonna 1982:
"Ensinnäkin Helsingin metro valmistui 20 vuotta liian myöhään. Siinä on menetetty yhteisjärjestelyn edut. Asuntoja ja työpaikkoja ei voitu rakentaa metron alueelle.  Epäilen, että Helsinki oli jo rakennettu ja metro tyrkättiin sinne jälkeenpäin. Toiseksi Helsingissä oli aika hyvät suorat bussilinjat, joiden matkustajat joutuivat vaihtamaan bussista metroon, jolloin matkustamisen taso laskee ja kulut nousevat. Se ei tunnu viisaalta."

Antti Talvitie:
"Ne joilla on rahaa, hankkivat maata asemien läheltä. Se on arvokasta maata, eihän sille mitään voi. Kun niin paljon rahaa pumpataan maan alle, kyllähän sen täytyy jostain pursuta maan pinnalle. Se on luonnonlaki."  :Very Happy: 

Katsokaa tekin tämä mainio historiallinen video:
http://www.yle.fi/elavaarkisto/?s=s&...7&t=321&a=2532

----------


## Kari

> Ei metro vähentäisikään vaihtojen määrää kuin selvällä vähemmistöllä Etelä-Espoossa asuvista mutta en minä mielestäni ole muuta väittänytkään.


No sinä väitit, että metro vähentää vaihtoja vähintään 15 prosentilla espoolaisista (tässä siis taas kerran viitataan vain Etelä-Espoossa asuviin, terveisiä Jussille: kyllä, väärin käytetään ilmaisua espoolainen, mutta käsittääkseni on tässä itsestään selvää, mitä tarkoitetaan) mutta se on moninkertainen määrä todellisuuteen verrattuna.




> Olennaistahan tässä on, ettei metro näytä myöskään lisäävän vaihtojen määrää kuin selvällä vähemmistöllä espoolaisista. Enemmistö on niitä, joilla vaihto vain siirtyy Helsingistä Espoon puolelle.


Jos puhut enemmistöstä, tarkoittanet yli 50 prosenttia? Väitätkö tosiaan että yli puolet Espoon busseista nousevista matkaa itään metrolla?




> Koska metro on kuitenkin bussijärjestelmää täsmällisempi ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan parempi niin mielestäni joukkoliikenteen tason voidaan katsoa nousevan myös niillä, joilla vaihtojen määrä pysyy samana.


Ehkä näin voidaan ajatella. Se joukko on silti melkoinen vähemmistö.




> Termiä _vähintään_ 15 % käytin sen takia, että lukema (siis 15 %) on Länsimetron kiivaimpien vastustajien käyttämä ja he tuskin pyrkivät liioittelemaan metron ansioita.


Ymmärrän. Mutta eikö olisi ollut parempi sitten kritisoida suoraan tuota 15 prosenttia?

Mielestäni Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne Helsinkiin on erittäin hyvin järjestetty ja kestää vertailun mihin tahansa muuhun joukkoliikennejärjestelmään, niin Suomessa kuin ulkomaillakin. 

Ja kun me tiedämme, että joukkoliikenteen toimivuus ja käyttäjämäärät ovat ongelma monin paikoin (esimerkiksi Kehä I:n suunnassa joukkoliikennettä käyttää vain 13 prosenttia), niin en voi muuta kuin ihmetellä sitä intoa, jolla halutaan rikkoa yksi PK-seudun parhaiten toimivista järjestelmistä isolla - siis oikeasti helvetin isolla - rahalla. E-Espoon liikenneyhteyksiä Helsinkiin ei voida juurkaan parantaa muuten kuin bussijärjestelmää kehittämällä.

Ja nyt kun kerran aloin kaivamaan verta nenästäni, niin sanotaanpa Anterolle ja kumppaneille, että ei sitä ratikkaa tarvita länteen, koska vielä ei olla siirrytyy edes haitaribusseihin :-) Jokeri on eri asia, koska se linja pitää saada pois kehätieltä (ihmisten lähelle), Länsiväylän busseilla moista tarvetta ei ole. Länsiväylän bussiliikenne on ylivoimainen mihin tahansa muuhun järjestelmään verrattuna. Tilanne saattaa muuttua, jos Jokeri rakennetaan ja sitä aletaan laajentaa Espooseen tai Helsinkiin.

Mielestäni bussiliikenteen kehittäminen länsisuunnalla ja raideliikenteen rakentaminen kehäsuuntaisesti on järkevä tapa toimia nykyisellään. Silloin mitään vaihtoehtoa ei suljeta pois, mutta parannetaan jl-yhteyksiä nykyiseen verrattuna. Kunhan nyt saataisiin se Länsimetro haudattua, sitten voitasiin harkita vaikka Ruoholahden metron tuomista katutasoon hyvien jatkoyhteyksien päähän.


Kari

----------


## Kani

> HS:n juttu aiheesta


Ei tästä voi muuta todeta kuin, että länsimetro kuoppaa itse itsensä. Tuollaista hintaa ei voi maksaa investoinnista, joka (aivan oikein) Ylen uutisoinnin mukaisesti ei lisää joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta eikä vähennä autoilua.

Poliittisesti ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin palauttaa asia pöydälle ja tehdä tarvittavat johtopäätökset. Espoossa on aikanaan päätetty aloittaa 452 miljoonan hintaisen metron suunnittelu, ja jo nyt hinta alkaa olla miltei kaksinkertainen.

Ajatus karvalakkiversion valitsemisesta on mahdoton. Millainen metro 452 miljoonalla muka saataisiin? Siitä puuttuisi varmaan joka toinen asema, joka toinen ratapölkky ja joka toiset liukuportaat, ja seinät olisivat maalaamattomat ja laiturit sorapintaisia.

On Tramwestin aika.

----------


## kemkim

> Mielestäni bussiliikenteen kehittäminen länsisuunnalla ja raideliikenteen rakentaminen kehäsuuntaisesti on järkevä tapa toimia nykyisellään.


Bussiliikenteen kehittäminen Etelä-Espoossa edellyttäisi bussien reittien siirtoa Itämerenkadulle, josta olisi Ruoholahden metroasemalle siedettävä vaihtomatka. Lisäksi olisi varattava busseille oma reittikäytävä, jossa ei henkilöautoja olisi. Miten tähän soveltuisi Satamaradan kuilu, joka asfaltoitaisiin ja levennettäisiin, ja jonka kautta Etelä-Espoon bussit ajettaisiin Elielinaukiolle? Elielinaukiolta tarjottaisiin sitten kätevät vaihtoyhteydet juniin ja kaikkiin muihin kulkuvälineisiin. Tarvittaessa Etelä-Espoon busseille voitaisiin louhia satamaradan kuiluun pysäkkipari Kampin keskuksen kohdalle siinä pois jääville.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siitä puuttuisi varmaan joka toinen asema, joka toinen ratapölkky ja joka toiset liukuportaat, ja seinät olisivat maalaamattomat ja laiturit sorapintaisia.



Luultavasti siitä puuttuisi myös joka toinen kisko ja sitten väitettäisiin, että kyllä monorailin rakentaminen tuli halvemmaksi kuin tavallisen junan.




> On Tramwestin aika.



On

----------


## Kari

> Mistä 1980-luvulta se Talvitie on tullut kummittelemaan nykypäivään? Katsokaapa muuten hyvä video vuodelta 1982, jossa joku ruotsalainen liikennesuunnittelija kommentoi Helsingin metroa ja vertaa sitä Tunnelbanaan.


Mitenkä niin kummitelemaan? Talvitiehän on TKK:n professori nykyisin. Ja vaikka niin minä kuin moni muukin voi ollla eri mieltä hänen kanssaan, niin harvalla lopulta on asiallisia argumentteja siihen.




> Tätä mieltä Göran Tegner oli jo vuonna 1982:
> "Ensinnäkin Helsingin metro valmistui 20 vuotta liian myöhään. Siinä on menetetty yhteisjärjestelyn edut. Asuntoja ja työpaikkoja ei voitu rakentaa metron alueelle.  Epäilen, että Helsinki oli jo rakennettu ja metro tyrkättiin sinne jälkeenpäin. Toiseksi Helsingissä oli aika hyvät suorat bussilinjat, joiden matkustajat joutuivat vaihtamaan bussista metroon, jolloin matkustamisen taso laskee ja kulut nousevat. Se ei tunnu viisaalta."


Sama pätee länsimetroon nykyisellään...




> "Ne joilla on rahaa, hankkivat maata asemien läheltä. Se on arvokasta maata, eihän sille mitään voi. Kun niin paljon rahaa pumpataan maan alle, kyllähän sen täytyy jostain pursuta maan pinnalle. Se on luonnonlaki."


Kun viimeksi kritisoin Länsimetroa, niin Tallvitie käytti jokseenkin samaa argumenttia :-)

----------


## kemkim

> Mitenkä niin kummitelemaan? Talvitiehän on TKK:n professori nykyisin. Ja vaikka niin minä kuin moni muukin voi ollla eri mieltä hänen kanssaan, niin harvalla lopulta on asiallisia argumentteja siihen.


Sitä lähinnä mietin, että vanhat parrat hääräävät vuodesta toiseen näiden samojen hankkeiden kimpussa kuin nuorina miehinä. Jos 1980-luvun alussa oli Talvitie mukana suunnittelussa, niin edelleen, 25 vuotta tästä, hän on mukana touhuissa. Samoin varmaan on muitakin tuttuja nimiä metron alkuajoilta mukana. Voisi tehdä hyvää välillä puhdistaa pakkaa ja ottaa tuoreita nimiä mukaan joukkoliikennesuunnitteluun vaikka ihan ulkomailta asti, niistä kaupungeista joissa on tehty joukkoliikenteen suosita kasvattavia liikenneratkaisuja. Ehkä niitä paljon puhuttuja uusia tuuliakin sitä myötä tulisi ja vanhat käytännöt kyseenalaistettaisiin. 

Vaikka Talvitie metroa vastustikin ja on siksi joidenkin suosiossa, oli hänen käsityksensä silti videossa vuonna 1985 tämä: "Metroliikenne ja kiskoliikenne yleensäkin on vanhentunut liikennemuoto, joka ei pärjää ilman suuria subventioita yhteiskunnalta". Vieläköhän hän on samaa mieltä? Tämähän tarkoittaisi myös pikaraitioteitä, kiskoliikennettä sekin. Busseja hän puolusti kovasti, ne tarjoavat hänen mielestään paljon tiheämmän pysäkkiverkoston kuin metron "pari asemaa".

Vuonna 1969 jo tuossa videolla Espoon yleiskaava-arkkitehti Harto Helpinen ennusti, ettei metroa jatketa enää läntiseen Suur-Helsinkiin eli Espooseen, kun sen puutteet idässä huomataan. Hän oli myös sitä mieltä, että metro hidastaisi olemassaolollaan siirtymistä nykyaikaisempiin liikennejärjestelmiin. Joko hän oli edellä aikaansa, tai nykyiset metron vastustajat ovat saaneet innoituksensa 1960-luvulta  :Smile:

----------


## sebastin

Vielä tästä uusimmasta Länsimetrouutisesta. Tosiaankin niin kuin aikaisemmassa viestissä kirjoitin tässä hintauutisessa on hieman enemmän taustalla, niin kuin asioissa yleensä on. Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksen jäsentä ja Espoon Kokoomusvaltuuston puheenjohtajaa Martti Merraa lähteenä käyttäen Ylen ruotsinkielisen toimituksen toimittajat tekevät uutisen 800 miljoonan euron Länsimetrosta. YLE ottaa sen yhdeksi kotimaan pääuutisekseen. Länsimetron projektinjohtaja Matti Kokkonen ei suostu kommentoimaan tietoa, "mutta tiedot kasvaneista kustannuksista on saatu suunnittelulähteistä" Ruotsinkieliset uutisoi.

Martti Merra on 90-luvun alun kokoomuslaisen kunnallispolitiikkauransa aikana kunnostautunut vastustamaan useita julkisen talouden rahoituksia. Esimerkiksi julkisen sektorin työntekijöiden palkkojen ja lisien korottamista. Merra kannattaa Kehä I kattamista Tapiolan ja Otaniemen välillä jotta alue voidaan rakentaa tiiviisti. Siitä propsit!  :Smile:  

"Osa hinnan kasvusta johtuu yleisestä rakennuskustannusten noususta, mutta myös siitä, että espoolaisvaltuutetut halusivat vuonna 2006 nostaa projektin laatuvaatimuksia"

Ihmettelisin kyllä jos Länsimetrotoimessa olisi liiakseltaan pröystäilty asemien kanssa. Toivottavasti näin ei ole.

----------


## PNu

> No sinä väitit, että metro vähentää vaihtoja vähintään 15 prosentilla espoolaisista (tässä siis taas kerran viitataan vain Etelä-Espoossa asuviin, terveisiä Jussille: kyllä, väärin käytetään ilmaisua espoolainen, mutta käsittääkseni on tässä itsestään selvää, mitä tarkoitetaan) mutta se on moninkertainen määrä todellisuuteen verrattuna.


Myönnän kirjoittaneeni tässä epätarkasti. Metro vähentää siis vaihtojen määrää tuosta 15 % osuudesta niillä, jotka jatkavat Kamppia pidemmälle itään. Luulin, että tässä oli itsestään selvää mitä tarkoitin, koska ei kai kukaan kuvittele jokaisen metroasemien lähistöllä asuvan matkustavan Kamppia pidemmälle itään? Ja olen myös jokaisessa viestissä pyrkinyt käyttämään ainakin kerran sanaa Etelä-Espoo, jotta kukaan ei tulkitsisi kysymyksessä olevan koko Espoon. En arvannut, että jokaisessa lauseessakin pitäisi erikseen korostaa Etelä-Espoota.




> Jos puhut enemmistöstä, tarkoittanet yli 50 prosenttia? Väitätkö tosiaan että yli puolet Espoon busseista nousevista matkaa itään metrolla?


Jos on matkalla esim. rautatieasemalle niin todennäköisesti moni ei nykyään viitsi vaihtaa metroon vaan kävelee Kampista. Jos kuitenkin metro menee rautatieasemalle saakka niin nämä ihmiset ajaisivat metrolla perille asti. Arvaan siis, että yli puolet matkustaisi Kamppia pidemmälle itään, jos se olisi mahdollista. Tämä jo pelkästään sen takia, että Rautatientorin metroaseman käyttäjämäärä on nykymetrossa melkein kaksinkertainen Kamppiin verrattuna eli Kamppi ei näytä olevan läheskään yhtä monelle optimaalisin asema, jos on varaa valita.

----------


## PNu

> Mielestäni on muuten mielenkiintoista, miten metron kannattajatkin nyt sitten tuntuvat kelpuuttavan karvalakkimallin.


Minä en ainakaan halua mitään karvalakkimallia. Jos Länsimetro tehdään niin mielestäni se pitää tehdä kunnolla. Toisaalta en halua myöskään TramWestin kaltaista karvalakkimallin raitiovaunuakaan. Jos raitiotiet valittaisiin niin mielestäni nekin pitäisi tehdä kunnolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitä lähinnä mietin, että vanhat parrat hääräävät vuodesta toiseen näiden samojen hankkeiden kimpussa kuin nuorina miehinä. Jos 1980-luvun alussa oli Talvitie mukana suunnittelussa, niin edelleen, 25 vuotta tästä, hän on mukana touhuissa. Samoin varmaan on muitakin tuttuja nimiä metron alkuajoilta mukana. Voisi tehdä hyvää välillä puhdistaa pakkaa ja ottaa tuoreita nimiä mukaan joukkoliikennesuunnitteluun vaikka ihan ulkomailta asti, niistä kaupungeista joissa on tehty joukkoliikenteen suosita kasvattavia liikenneratkaisuja. Ehkä niitä paljon puhuttuja uusia tuuliakin sitä myötä tulisi ja vanhat käytännöt kyseenalaistettaisiin.


Olet tässä aivan oikeassa. Suomi on pieni maa jossa on enää mutta toistaiseksi vain yksi raideliikennekaupunki. Jos lähdet sille alalle töihin ja haluat pysyä alalla, työnantajavaihtoehtoja ei paljon ole.

Metron alkuajoilta tuttuja nimiä kuvioissa on todellakin mukana edelleen. Eläkkeelle jäänyt HKL:n suunittelujohtaja Vepsäläinen tekee yhä metroaiheisia konsulttitöitä entiselle työnantajalleen. Hän aloitti uransa Unto Valtasen assistenttina metrotoimistossa. YTV:n liikennejohtaja Järviluoma on vielä virassa, mutta ollut tekemeässä länsimetrosuunnitelmia jo uransa alussa. Merkittävä suomalainen liikennekonsulttitoimisto oli Pentti Murolen LT-konsultit, jonka toiminta käynnistyi samoihin aikoihin kuin metrosuunnittelu. Murole möi firmansa pari vuotta sitten kansainväliselle WSP-ryhmälle, mutta on itse mukana projekteissa yhä.

Poliitikkopuolelta sekä muualta virkamiehistöstä, kuten kaupunkisuunittelusta ja ministeriöistä, löytyy myös "vanhoja partoja". Itse asiassa koko Suomen kanssa on sellainen tilanne, että 1970-luvun alussa valmistunut liikenne(tie)insinööripolvi kansoitti kaikki kaupunginvirastot ja ministeriöt, kun elettiin valtavaa liikenneverkkojen kasvukautta ja uusia pestejä perustettiin. Autoille tarvittiin tilaa. Siellä ne ovat yhä, tosin eläköitymisiässä monet.

Ulkomaiset vaikutteet eivät ole tänne yltäneet viime vuosikymmeninä, toisin kuin silloin 1960-luvulla kun vallankumouksellinen Smith-Polvinenkin tehtiin. Suomalaisilla on yleisenä asenteena ajatus siitä, että kun koulut on käyty, sitten tehdään mitä opittiin eikä käydä koulua lisää. Moottoritiet ja joukkoliikenteen siivoaminen maan alle autojen tieltä olivat 1960-luvun henki ja uutta Suomessa. Se omaksuttiin ja sitten sitä sovellettiin eikä vilkuiltu muualle. Ja sovelletaan edelleen.

Eikä asiassa auta lainkaan se, että rakentamiseen liittyvät valtavat taloudelliset intressit, joita täytyy tietenkin suojata. Motari- ja metrokulttuuri edellytti (ja edellyttää yhä) paljon rakentamista, josta riittää sitten hyvää eli töitä ja rahaa jaettavaksi kyllin monelle niin, että kukapa haluaisi sellaisen loppuvan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nämä luvut ovat tulleet esille aiemminkni. Kuinkakohan suuri osa pieksämäkeläisistä kannattaa länsimetroa? Ihan vaan sillä, että sehän on valtakunnallisesti merkitävä hanke, joten täytyyhän niiltäkin kysyä 
> 
> Jos noita lukuja halutaan arvottaa, niin kysyä pitäisi erikseen
> 1. Etelä-Espoolaisilta (tärkein painoarvo)
> 2. muilta espoolaisilta ja helsinkiläisiltä
> 3. vantaalaisilta (mitätön painoarvo)
> 
> Vaikka 101% vantaalaisista pitäisi länsimetroa hyvänä hankkeena, niin sillä ei nyt ole kauheasti merkitystä asian kannalta. Millainenkohan tulos saataisiin, kun kysyttäisiin vantaalaisilta, kumpi on tärkeämpi, kehärata vai länsimetro? Ja mitä vastaisivat espoolaiset tuohon?


Vantaalaisetkin hyötyvät länsimetrosta, koska niiden vantaalaisten, joiden työ- tai opiskelupaikka on etelä-Espoossa, lyhenee matka sinne n 10-15 minuutilla. 

Vastavasti espoolaiset hyötyvät kehäradasta, kossa niiden espoolaisten, joiden työpaikka on lentokentällä, tai muuten käyttävät lentokenttä usein, lyhenee ja helpottu matka vastaavasti.

Isot raideliikennehankkeet pitäisi rahoittaa seudullisina hankkeina pk-seudun kaupunkien yhteisestä pussista, ei hommasta muuten tule mitään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> "Osa hinnan kasvusta johtuu yleisestä rakennuskustannusten noususta, mutta myös siitä, että espoolaisvaltuutetut halusivat vuonna 2006 nostaa projektin laatuvaatimuksia"
> 
> Ihmettelisin kyllä jos Länsimetrotoimessa olisi liiakseltaan pröystäilty asemien kanssa. Toivottavasti näin ei ole.


Oli hyvin odotettavissa, että tästä hinnankorotuksesta, jonka paljastuminen oli vain ajan kysymys, ryhdytään syyllistämään espoolaisia. Ikään kuin olisi jotenkin poikkeuksellista ja sopimatonta vaatia, että joukkoliikenneinvestointi tehdään korkeatasoisesti.

Nythän on vain tultu siihen tilanteeseen, mikä oli odotettavissakin, että joudutaan toteamaan, että (metroksi) korkeatasoisesti rakennettuna länsimetro maksaa liikaa suhteessa (mahdollisesti) saavutettaviin hyötyihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Isot raideliikennehankkeet pitäisi rahoittaa seudullisina hankkeina pk-seudun kaupunkien yhteisestä pussista, ei hommasta muuten tule mitään.


Minusta tämä ei ole niin itsestäänselvää.

Yhteisestä pussista on rahoitettu moottoritieverkko. Se on merkinnyt sitä, että valtiolta on ilmaiseksi saanut autoliikennettä. Mutta jos joku kaupunki - kuten Helsinki - on halunnut muuta, niin saa hoitaa kaiken itse. Tämä järjestelmä sopii silloin, kun valtiovalta sattuu olemaan sopivalla kannalla. Autokansa on varmasti ollut tyytyväinen - tai ainakin olisi pitänyt. Taitavat kumminkin aina valittaa, ettei ole tarpeeksi teitä.

Meillä on Suomessa lakiin perustuva kunnallinen itsehallinto, jonka mukaan kunta saa itse päättää, mitä se haluaa alueellaan tehdä. Kuntaa ohjaa tässä valtakunnallisten alueiden käytön suunnitelma sekä maakuntakaava. Maakuntakaavan teossa kunta on itse naapureidensa kanssa mukana.

Minä en näe mitään etua sellaisessa ajatuksessa, että kunnalliseen itsehallintoon puututaan siten, että naapuri pääsee sanelemaan, mitä rajan takana tehdään. Valtaan pitää aina liittyä myös vastuu. Silloin ei vastuuta ole, jos naapuri päättää, mitä toisten rahoilla tehdään.

Kunnat päättävät, maksavat ja omistavat katuverkkonsa. Ne päättävät myös siitä, miten joukkoliikenteensä järjestävät. Raidejoukkoliikenne on vain teknisesti erilainen ratkaisu, miksi se pitäisi hoitaa hallinnollisesti poikkeavalla tavalla?

Jos Helsingille on eduksi että Espooseen menee metro, niin Helsinki voi sitten maksaa sen myös. Toisaalta, jos siitä siellä Espoossa sitten on jotain hyötyä, niin Helsingin kuuluisi myös saada se hyöty. Paitsi tietenkin siltä osin, että sen hyödyn edellytyshän on Espoon maa-alue, josta aiheutuva hyöty taas kuuluu Espoolle. Eli mitenkä tässä menetellään?

Juuri tästä riidellään seudullisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kanssa. Helsinki on omilla rahoillaan rakentanut ratikat ja metron. Espoo ja Vantaa ovat saaneet valtiolta pääkatunsa sekä raideliikenteen. Helsinki haluaa sitten nyt, että koska se on itse maksanut omat asiansa, sen täytyy saada määrätä myös Espoon ja Vantaan asiat, kun ne eivät ole itse maksaneet mistään. Mutta koska liikenne ja kaavoitus ovat täysin toisistaan riippuvaiset, Helsingistä tulisi myös naapureidensa kaavoituksesta päättäjä.

Tässä on yksinkertaisesti harhanäky. Kaupungin kadut ja raiteet ovat yhtä ja samaa, kaupungin liikenneverkkoa, jota ei voi kilpailuttaa, koska ei voi olla kahta kilpailevaa kaupungin liikenneverkkoa. Jokainen kunta päättäköön, omistakoon, maksakoon ja hyötyköön itse omasta liikenneverkostaan. Sen sijaan liikenteen voi kilpailuttaa. Autoja, junia ja raitiovaunuja voi siirrellä paikasta toiseen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meillä on Suomessa lakiin perustuva kunnallinen itsehallinto, jonka mukaan kunta saa itse päättää, mitä se haluaa alueellaan tehdä. Kuntaa ohjaa tässä valtakunnallisten alueiden käytön suunnitelma sekä maakuntakaava. Maakuntakaavan teossa kunta on itse naapureidensa kanssa mukana.


Seutuhallinto pk-seudun kaupungeille olisi järkevin ratkaisu koko metropolialueelle. Sen vastuulla olisi koko joukkoliikenne (myös infra ja rakennelmat), yleiskaavoitus,  erikoissairaanhoito ja perusopetusta korkeampi opetus jne. Kunnallista itsehallintoa koskevat lait ovat peräisin agraariyhteiskunnan ajoilta jolloin mitään kaupunkiseutuja ei Suomessa ollut, vaan koko Helsingin ja muiden kaupunkien väestö mahtui yhden kunnan rajojen sisään. 




> Jos Helsingille on eduksi että Espooseen menee metro, niin Helsinki voi sitten maksaa sen myös. Toisaalta, jos siitä siellä Espoossa sitten on jotain hyötyä, niin Helsingin kuuluisi myös saada se hyöty. Paitsi tietenkin siltä osin, että sen hyödyn edellytyshän on Espoon maa-alue, josta aiheutuva hyöty taas kuuluu Espoolle. Eli mitenkä tässä menetellään?


Olen joskus väläytellyt ajatusta, että Helsinki rakentaisi itse metron Otaniemeen asti, ja saisi maksuna siitä ne aluet Espoosta jotka jäävät kehäykkösen sisäpuolelle Laajalahden länsirannalla.  Vaikka Espoo ei oikeastaan häviäisi mitään siinä, koska alueella asuu pääsääntöisesti vain opiskeljoita jotka eivät maksa täyttä kunnallisveroa, niin sei ole sanut missään kannatusta.




> Juuri tästä riidellään seudullisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kanssa. Helsinki on omilla rahoillaan rakentanut ratikat ja metron. Espoo ja Vantaa ovat saaneet valtiolta pääkatunsa sekä raideliikenteen. Helsinki haluaa sitten nyt, että koska se on itse maksanut omat asiansa, sen täytyy saada määrätä myös Espoon ja Vantaan asiat, kun ne eivät ole itse maksaneet mistään. Mutta koska liikenne ja kaavoitus ovat täysin toisistaan riippuvaiset, Helsingistä tulisi myös naapureidensa kaavoituksesta päättäjä.


Espoo ei ole saanut mitään muuta raideliikennettä valtiolta kuin rantaradan. Vantaa on saanut kaksi rataa. Länsimetron rakentaminen tässä vaiheessa  rautatienä olisi vähintään yhtä kallista kuin metron rakentaminen. 




> Tässä on yksinkertaisesti harhanäky. Kaupungin kadut ja raiteet ovat yhtä ja samaa, kaupungin liikenneverkkoa, jota ei voi kilpailuttaa, koska ei voi olla kahta kilpailevaa kaupungin liikenneverkkoa. Jokainen kunta päättäköön, omistakoon, maksakoon ja hyötyköön itse omasta liikenneverkostaan. Sen sijaan liikenteen voi kilpailuttaa. Autoja, junia ja raitiovaunuja voi siirrellä paikasta toiseen.


Mielestäni "kunta" kästteestä pitäisi suurissa kaupunkiseuduissa joustaa näissä asioissa muuttamalla lainsäädäntöä niin että on mahdollista siirtyä muualla Euroopassa hyväksi todettuun seutuhallintomalliin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seutuhallinto pk-seudun kaupungeille olisi järkevin ratkaisu koko metropolialueelle.


Sitä vartenhan YTV on perustettu. Mutta Helsingin mielestä sillä on YTV:ssä liian vähän valtaa ja muiden mielestä liikaa. Ongelma syntynee siitä, että YTV:ssä valta perustuu väestön määrään ja sivuuttaa pinta-alan. Mutta esim. liikenneverkon hinta on kiinni pinta-alasta eikä väestön määrästä. Minä en osaa sanoa, mikä on oikein ja oikeudenmukaista. Mutta ei sekään ole, että yksi saa määrätä väestömäärällisesti isomman oikeudella muita. Ei se ole mitään seutuhallintoa, vaan sama asia kuin kunnat olisivat yhdistetyt.

Ja mitä suurempi valtayksikkö, sitä etäämmäksi kansalaisesta vallankäyttö siirtyy.




> Olen joskus väläytellyt ajatusta, että Helsinki rakentaisi itse metron Otaniemeen asti, ja saisi maksuna siitä ne aluet Espoosta jotka jäävät kehäykkösen sisäpuolelle Laajalahden länsirannalla.  Vaikka Espoo ei oikeastaan häviäisi mitään siinä, koska alueella asuu pääsääntöisesti vain opiskeljoita jotka eivät maksa täyttä kunnallisveroa, niin sei ole sanut missään kannatusta.


Taisit itse vastata, miksi Helsinkiä ei moinen kaupankäynti kiinnosta.




> Espoo ei ole saanut mitään muuta raideliikennettä valtiolta kuin rantaradan. Vantaa on saanut kaksi rataa. Länsimetron rakentaminen tässä vaiheessa rautatienä olisi vähintään yhtä kallista kuin metron rakentaminen.


Mutta rautatien rakentamisessa kunnalle kohdistuvat kustannukset ovat aivan toiset. Lähtökohta on, että valtio maksaa. Ja ratamaksu on naurettava (muutama prosentti) verrattuna metroradan ylläpitokustannuksiin. Tosin VR Oy:n monopolin muodossa kunnat maksavat liikennöinnistä "ylihintaa" suunnilleen sen verran, minkä maksaa metroradan ylläpito.




> Mielestäni "kunta" kästteestä pitäisi suurissa kaupunkiseuduissa joustaa näissä asioissa muuttamalla lainsäädäntöä niin että on mahdollista siirtyä muualla Euroopassa hyväksi todettuun seutuhallintomalliin.


Olen samaa mieltä. Mutta onhan meillä seutuhallinnon tasoja: läänit ja maakuntaliitot. Niitä vaan ei oikein käytetä paljon mihinkään. PK-seudulla minusta ratkaisua pitäisi lähteä hakemaan pikemminknin Helsingin hallinnon pilkkomisesta, joka kuitenkin on täysin päinvastoin vallitsevaan keskittämiskehitykseen nähden. Mutta nähdäkseni keskittämiskehitys johtuu siitä, että nyt ei nähdä kuin keskittämisen puutteen ongelmia ja toisaalta on vahva usko siihen, että keskittäminen on parasta ja ratkaisee kaiken. Vaan kuka sen on sanonut?

Antero

----------


## petteri

Nykyinen liiallinen kunnallinen itsehallinto on iso ongelma. Paras ratkaisu pääkaupunkiseudun hallinnon ongelmiin on Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten pakkoliitos. Niin saadaan aikaan paljon nykyistä parempi hallinnollinen kokonaisuus.

----------


## sebastin

Kannattaisin mahdollista pakkoliitosta. Pääkaupunkiseudulla onkin meneillään seuranta, että miten sovussa asioita pystytään hoitamaan. Ehkä tynkä-Espoon voisi jättää? Tai sitten Espoon perimmäiset nurkat antaa Kirkkonummelle.




> Oli hyvin odotettavissa, että tästä hinnankorotuksesta, jonka paljastuminen oli vain ajan kysymys, ryhdytään syyllistämään espoolaisia. Ikään kuin olisi jotenkin poikkeuksellista ja sopimatonta vaatia, että joukkoliikenneinvestointi tehdään korkeatasoisesti.
> 
> Nythän on vain tultu siihen tilanteeseen, mikä oli odotettavissakin, että joudutaan toteamaan, että (metroksi) korkeatasoisesti rakennettuna länsimetro maksaa liikaa suhteessa (mahdollisesti) saavutettaviin hyötyihin.


No todellakin! siis jos hinta oli 450milj, syksyllä vielä 530milj, kaksi viikkoa sitten 600 milj, eilen 800milj niin kyllä se on selvää, että hintaan on tullut lähes puolet lisää, ja osan siitä on pakko olla "turhaa pröystäilyä". Mutta Espoo maksakoot, kerta laatulinjalle lähti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitä vartenhan YTV on perustettu. Mutta Helsingin mielestä sillä on YTV:ssä liian vähän valtaa ja muiden mielestä liikaa. Ongelma syntynee siitä, että YTV:ssä valta perustuu väestön määrään ja sivuuttaa pinta-alan. Mutta esim. liikenneverkon hinta on kiinni pinta-alasta eikä väestön määrästä. Minä en osaa sanoa, mikä on oikein ja oikeudenmukaista. Mutta ei sekään ole, että yksi saa määrätä väestömäärällisesti isomman oikeudella muita. Ei se ole mitään seutuhallintoa, vaan sama asia kuin kunnat olisivat yhdistetyt.


Väestömäärän pitäis olla ensisijainen kriteeri miten ääniä jaetan. Raskaita ja kalliita liikenneratkaisujahan ei rakenneta siellä missä on väljää.  



> Ja mitä suurempi valtayksikkö, sitä etäämmäksi kansalaisesta vallankäyttö siirtyy.


Nykyinen meininki jossa on neljä itsenäistä kaupunkia tekee hallaa myös asukkaille, ei vähiten joukkoliikenteen hajanaisuuden vuoksi vaan myös monen muun keskeneräisen asian vuoksi, josta ei osata olla yhtä mieltä. Rajojen ei pitäisi olla pyhiä.




> Olen samaa mieltä. Mutta onhan meillä seutuhallinnon tasoja: läänit ja maakuntaliitot. Niitä vaan ei oikein käytetä paljon mihinkään.


Etelä-Suomen lääni ja Uudenmaan maakunta ovat liian isoja alueita maantieteellisesti, että voisi soveltua pk-seudun hallintomalliksi. 




> PK-seudulla minusta ratkaisua pitäisi lähteä hakemaan pikemminknin Helsingin hallinnon pilkkomisesta, joka kuitenkin on täysin päinvastoin vallitsevaan keskittämiskehitykseen nähden. Mutta nähdäkseni keskittämiskehitys johtuu siitä, että nyt ei nähdä kuin keskittämisen puutteen ongelmia ja toisaalta on vahva usko siihen, että keskittäminen on parasta ja ratkaisee kaiken. Vaan kuka sen on sanonut?


Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa ja Kauniainen voitaisiin jakaa uudestaan kymmeneen 100000 asukkaan peruskuntaan, joiden rajat noudattaisivat luonnon muovaavia rajoja. Näillä olsii sittne yhteinen Suur-Helsingin seutuhallinto jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No todellakin! siis jos hinta oli 450milj, syksyllä vielä 530milj, kaksi viikkoa sitten 600 milj, eilen 800milj niin kyllä se on selvää, että hintaan on tullut lähes puolet lisää, ja osan siitä on pakko olla "turhaa pröystäilyä". Mutta Espoo maksakoot, kerta laatulinjalle lähti.


Mun mielestäni pitäisi karvalakkilinja ainakin asemien varustelun suhteen kelvata. Vrt millaiset esim kaupunkiratojen asemat ovat, sellainen taso pitäis riittää. Jos joku haluaa monumenttiaseman, pisäisi lähikiinteistöjen osallistua kustannuksiin, koska niiden arvoa ja statusta sellainen lähinnä vain nostaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Espoossa halutaan joko nykyiset mitään palveluita ja suojaa tarjoamattomat epälaadukkaat dösäkatokset tai sitten hulppea ökykalliiksi suunniteltu metro. Heh. Tässä ei ole kyllä korrelaatiota yhtään.

Edelleen tuosta Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksen jäsen Martti Merrasta (kok). Silloin kun Espoon valtuusto äänesti Länsimetron rakentamisesta Kokoomusvaltuuston 26 jäsenestä 12 äänesti metron rakentamista vastaan. Myös Martti Merra äänesti metron rakentamispäätöstä vastaan.

Aika mielenkiintoinen tilanne. Selvää on että tämä 800 milj on ylisuuri hinta metrolle, ja että Länsimetro Oy:ssä on projektista tahallisesti tehty ökykallis. Käyttäen juuri apuna tätä Espoon Kokoomuksen ajamaa "laatuvaatimus" pykälää.

----------


## Kari

> Jos on matkalla esim. rautatieasemalle niin todennäköisesti moni ei nykyään viitsi vaihtaa metroon vaan kävelee Kampista. Jos kuitenkin metro menee rautatieasemalle saakka niin nämä ihmiset ajaisivat metrolla perille asti. Arvaan siis, että yli puolet matkustaisi Kamppia pidemmälle itään, jos se olisi mahdollista. Tämä jo pelkästään sen takia, että Rautatientorin metroaseman käyttäjämäärä on nykymetrossa melkein kaksinkertainen Kamppiin verrattuna eli Kamppi ei näytä olevan läheskään yhtä monelle optimaalisin asema, jos on varaa valita.


Saatat hyvinkin olla oikeassa. Ja tähän samaan viittasin itsekin aiemmin (siis siihen, että luultavasti Rautatieasemalle jatkaisi enemmän väkeä kun minkä nyt vaihtaa metroon Ruoholahdessa ja Kampissa). Mutta on silti kyseenalaista, parantuvatko kyseisten henkilöiden yhteydet. Ilmeisesti he eivät koe vaihtoa järkeväksi nykyisellään. Miksi heidän palvelunsa paranisi, jos vaihdosta tehdään pakollinen? Taustallahan tässä on siis oletus siitä, että vaihto Kampissa on yhtä helppo tai vaikea kuin Tapiolassa (tämä siis pätee niihin 85 prosenttiin, jotka eivät asu metroaseman vierellä).

Lisäksi Rautatieaseman liikenteestä merkittävä osa on vaihtoja junaan. Jos Länsimetron sijaan kehitettäisiin kehäsuuntaista liikennettä (esim. Jokeri), niin luultavasti vaihtojen tarve Rautatieasemalla vähenisi.

Mutta jo tällaisista yksityiskohdista keskustelu osoittaa Länsimetrohankkeen järjettömyyden: jos käytetään melkein miljardi euroa "joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen", niin kyllä palvelun paranemisen pitäisi olla niin selkeitä, ettei niistä tarvitse kinata (esimerkiksi selvästi lyhentyneitä matka-aikoja tai käyttäjämäärän kasvamista).

Länsimetrolla voi olla positiivisia (tai negatiivisia) vaikutuksia maankäyttöön, mutta tehtyjen selvitysten ja aiempien kokemusten (nykyinen metro ja kaupunkiradat) perusteella voidaan sanoa, että joukkoliikenteen parantamisella sitä ei voida perustella. Ja 800 miljoonaa on mielestäni turhan kallista kaavoituspolitiikkaa.

Kari

----------


## Kani

> Mun mielestäni pitäisi karvalakkilinja ainakin asemien varustelun suhteen kelvata. Vrt millaiset esim kaupunkiratojen asemat ovat, sellainen taso pitäis riittää. Jos joku haluaa monumenttiaseman, pisäisi lähikiinteistöjen osallistua kustannuksiin, koska niiden arvoa ja statusta sellainen lähinnä vain nostaa.


Ehkä sulle kelpaa harmaa ja mitäänsanomaton, mutta kukaan uusia asiakkaita palvelulleen haluava ei sellaista rakenna. Ei pitäisi olla mitään monumentaalista siinä, että tehdään paikoista siistejä ja viihtyisiä. Monumentti on länsimetron hinta, ei laatu.

Hs.fissä on osattu pistää metroasiat oikeaan paikkaan:




> AUTOUUTISET
> 
> >Dieselit kasvattivat suosiotaan jo ennen uuden veron voimaantuloa 
> >Yle: Länsimetro maksaa jo yli 800 miljoonaa

----------


## sebastin

800 milj ei ole oikea hinta. Sen ovat vehkeilleet Espoon kookomuslaiset käyttäen apuna mm. "laatuvaatimusta". Tätä 800milj hintatietoa levittänyt Martti Merra (kok), joka myös Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksen jäsen, äänesti Espoon kaupunginvaltuustossa metron rakentamista vastaan.

----------


## petteri

> Lisäksi Rautatieaseman liikenteestä merkittävä osa on vaihtoja junaan. Jos Länsimetron sijaan kehitettäisiin kehäsuuntaista liikennettä (esim. Jokeri), niin luultavasti vaihtojen tarve Rautatieasemalla vähenisi.



Minusta jokerista ei saada Etelä-Espoossa paljonkaan irti, jos ei ole olemassa Länsiväylän suuntaista raideyhteyttä. Jokerin käyttö perustuu hyviin vaihtoyhteyksiin ja niitä ei nykyisellä hajanaisella bussijärjestelmällä oikein muodostu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi Rautatieaseman liikenteestä merkittävä osa on vaihtoja junaan. Jos Länsimetron sijaan kehitettäisiin kehäsuuntaista liikennettä (esim. Jokeri), niin luultavasti vaihtojen tarve Rautatieasemalla vähenisi.


Tuskin vähenee. Jokerihan on jo nyt olemassa, bussiversiona, mutta se on liian hidas, eikä raiteille laitettuna nopeutuisi juuri. Jos haluaa päästä esim Tikkurilasta etelä-Espooseen se käy nopeiten aina keskustan kautta.

Ainoa joka konkreettisesti voisi olla nopeampi olisi suora, kehäykkästä myötäilevä metro tai "oikea" pikaraitiotie, mutta sellaisen rakentamisessa ei ole järkeä ennenkuin Suur-Helsingissä on n 2 miljoonaa asukasta.

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Tuo Martti Merra on kyllä tyypillinen poliittinen peluri. Viime kunnallisvaalien alla hän oli maireasti metron rakentamispäätöksen puolella, mutta kuten aikaisemmassa viestissä kirjoitin, kun oli äänestyksen paikka, Martti Merra 11 muun Kookoomusvaltuutetun kanssa äänesti metron rakentamispäätöstä vastaan.

----------


## Kani

> 800 milj ei ole oikea hinta. Sen ovat vehkeilleet Espoon kookomuslaiset käyttäen apuna mm. "laatuvaatimusta". Tätä 800milj hintatietoa levittänyt Martti Merra (kok), joka myös Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksen jäsen, äänesti Espoon kaupunginvaltuustossa metron rakentamista vastaan.


Olepa sitten hyvä ja esitä meille sellaiset laskelmat, joilla a) rakennetaan länsimetro suunnilleen sen alkuperäisellä hinnalla 452 me ja b) sillä hinnalla rakennetusta metrosta tulee sen tasoinen, että se houkuttelee paitsi nykyiset käyttäjät, myös uusia asiakkaita kyytiinsä ja vähentää yksityisautoilua.

Tällaiset laskelmat olisi mukava nähdä, koska sellaisiin ei pystynyt edes YVA. Etkä pysty sinäkään, koska 452 miljoonalla, tai edes 500-600 miljoonalla ei saa sellaista metroa.

On aivan turha ryhtyä tekemään propagandaa, että espoolaiset ovat nyt vesittäneet metron vaatimalla sinne kaikenlaista, kun Espoossa on ainoastaan todettu, että metron asemista on tehtävä korkeatasoisia. Sen pitäisi olla itsestään selvää kaikille, jotka kannattavat joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä. Siitä huolimatta, että näyttää olevan myös sellaista henkeä, että kansalaisten pitäisi nöyrinä ja katse asfaltissa suostua ankeisiin asemiin, vaihtojen lisääntymiseen ja jopa yli kilometrin kävelymatkoihin sekä hyväksyä kritiikittä se, että tällainen maksaa mitä tahansa.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja mitä suurempi valtayksikkö, sitä etäämmäksi kansalaisesta vallankäyttö siirtyy.


Mutta toisaalta, mitä suurempi valtayksikkö, sitä todennäköisempää on, että siellä toimitaan lain mukaan. Pienissä piireissä on helpompi vetää kaverien pussiin niin, että kaikki ovat mukana samassa juonessa. Isommissa piireissä löytyy usein joku vasikka, joka käräyttää tällaisen. Helsingissä voi olla osuuskauppalla vaikeampi sanella kaavoitusta kuin maakunnissa, senhän osoittaa se, että S-ryhmä joutui Helsingissä ostamaan Esso-ketjun, jotta sai liikepaikkoja. Maakunnissa niitä on tippunut ihan muutenkin, ihan parhailta paikoilta.

----------


## kemkim

> Länsimetrolla voi olla positiivisia (tai negatiivisia) vaikutuksia maankäyttöön


Mitäs mieltä olette edellä moneen otteeseen mainitun Talvitien kommentista "metro EDISTÄÄ urban sprawlia"? Tuo tuntui aika hassulta mielipiteeltä, koska yleensähän ajatellaan, että raskas raideliikenne vähentää kaupunkirakenteen hajoamista. Ja on se Etelä-Espoo silti hajonnut, vaikka ei siellä metroa olekaan.

Matkustin tänään taas metrolla, suhtauduin siihen eri tavalla katsottuani tuon videon. Jokaisella suurkaupungilla maailmassa on oma monumenttinsa. Monissa kaupungeissa kyseessä ovat jokseenkin turhat asiat, kuten Eiffelin torni tai Vapaudenpatsas, ne ovat "vain" näkötorneja, joskin hienoja sellaisia. Helsingissäkin on mukava olla joku suurkaupungin merkki, joka on täällä metro. Piristävän oranssina, siistinä, nopeana ja nykyaikaisena se luo kaupungista myönteisiä mielikuvia ihmisille. Metro myös muistuttaa vielä tänäkin päivänä vahvasti vasemmistolaisesta 1970-luvusta ja sen ajan tyylisuunnista, kuten oranssista värityksestä. Metro on hieno esimerkki siitä, kuinka edistyksellistä suomalainen teknologia oli 1970-luvun lopussa, sillä vielä tänäkin päivänä metro on moderni tekniikaltaan. Kolisevat ja hitaat ratikat taas ovat tärkeä muisto kaupungin historiasta ja korostavat kiireetöntä puolta.

Ok, monumentin rakentaminen on kallista, mutta tässä tapauksessa siitä on liikenteellisiäkin hyötyjä, koska metrolla voidaan alittaa ruuhkat. Metroasemat ovat myös itsessään parhaimmillaan taideteoksia, jotka piristävät valollaan Pohjolan pimeässä talvessa. Metron ansiosta Helsinki on henkisesti hieman lähempänä New Yorkia ja muita suurkaupunkeja kuin ilman sitä. Tietysti monilla muillakin asioilla on vaikutusta siihen, mutta metro luo ihmisille perinteisesti suurkaupungin fiilistä. Metron vaikutusta Helsingin imagoon ei voi rahassa mitata.

----------


## Kari

> Minusta jokerista ei saada Etelä-Espoossa paljonkaan irti, jos ei ole olemassa Länsiväylän suuntaista raideyhteyttä. Jokerin käyttö perustuu hyviin vaihtoyhteyksiin ja niitä ei nykyisellä hajanaisella bussijärjestelmällä oikein muodostu.


Suurin arvo jokerin siirtämisellä raiteille liittyy maankäyttöön. Raiteilla toteutettuna Jokeri saadaan linjattua lähemmäs työpaikkkoja ja asuntoja (eli niitä matkan lähtö- ja määräpisteitä). Eihän kehätiellä ketään asu (kuitenkin siellä se 550 tällä hetkellä kulkee). Lisäksi Jokeri saattaisi mahdollistaa kaavoituksen tihentämistä toiminta-alueellaan. En ole nähnyt niin tarkkoja suunnitelmia, että osaisin arvioida kuinka merkittäviä edellä mainitut tekijät ovat, mutta on joka tapauksessa selvää, että hankkeessa ei ole kyse pelkästään siitä että Jokeri-bussit korvataan raideliikenteellä.

Minusta Länsimetro ei sinänsä vaikuta paljonkaan Jokerin toimivuuteen. Periaatteessa bussivahto on jopa näppärämpi kuin vaihto metrosta (tapahtuu samassa tasossa). Pahimmillaanhan metron kanssa tulee useampikin vaihto (liityntäbussi -> metro -> Jokeri) siinä missä busseilla pärjätään yhdellä (bussi -> Jokeri).

Kari

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyinen liiallinen kunnallinen itsehallinto on iso ongelma. Paras ratkaisu pääkaupunkiseudun hallinnon ongelmiin on Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten pakkoliitos. Niin saadaan aikaan paljon nykyistä parempi hallinnollinen kokonaisuus.


Ja tämä kissanhännän veto siirtyy vain sitten Kirkkonummen, Vihdin, Nurmijärven, Tuusulan, Keravan ja Sipoon rajoille. Millä se ratkaistaan? Liittämällä loppujen lopuksi koko Suomi Helsinkiin?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa ja Kauniainen voitaisiin jakaa uudestaan kymmeneen 100000 asukkaan peruskuntaan, joiden rajat noudattaisivat luonnon muovaavia rajoja. Näillä olsii sittne yhteinen Suur-Helsingin seutuhallinto jne.


Joku tällainen kuulostaisi minusta järkevältä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitäs mieltä olette edellä moneen otteeseen mainitun Talvitien kommentista "metro EDISTÄÄ urban sprawlia"? Tuo tuntui aika hassulta mielipiteeltä, koska yleensähän ajatellaan, että raskas raideliikenne vähentää kaupunkirakenteen hajoamista.


Niinhän sitä luulisi. Vaan mihinkäs suuntaan seutu on kasvanut tai levinnyt? Ratojen suuntaan. Viimeksi Mäntsälästä tuli Helsingin lähiö, joka on ajallisesti yhtä lähellä kuin Vuosaari ja Mellunmäki.

Metron sekä raskaan raideliikenteen ja urban sprawlin yhteys syntyy kahdesta asiasta.

Ensinnä kaupungin kokoa rajoittaa matka-aika. Kun matkustaminen nopeutuu, kaupunki voi laajentua pidemmälle. Junat kulkevat nopeasti, nopeammin kuin metro, joten 45 minuutin kaupunginraja siirtyy 50-60 km:n päähän. Motarit ja auto aiheuttavat toki aivan samaa, mutta nopea raideliikenne edistää hajautumista autoilun rinnalla.

Toiseksi tulevat asumispreferenssit ja asumisen hinta. Kun hinta on kiinni ajallisesta etäisyydestä, väljä asuminen siirtyy etäämmäksi, koska maa on etäämmällä halvempaa. Tehokkaan metron varteen voi ja siten myös rakennetaan tehokkaasti eli tiiviisti eli mahdollisimman paljon henkilöitä per maan pinta-ala. Tehokkaimmillaan ollaan pienten asuntojen kanssa, joilla on myös korkein neliöhinta. Siten isoa asuntoa haluavat tai tarvitsevat optimoivat asunnon ja liikenteen hinnan ja päätyvät autoilun varaan. Sillä auto on nopein liikenneväline kun maankäytön tehokkuus laskee.

Että joko taas puhun metrovastaista potaskaa? Katsokaas vain, miten tällä seudulla on käynyt. Ja kun tämän ketjun nimi on länsimetro, niin mikä olisikaan sen vaikutus näiden asioiden suhteen?

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Espoo on Helsingin keskustan nurkalla, vain Lauttasaaren erottamana. Aikoinaan kun edellinen suuri kuntaliitos tehtiin n. 1940-60 silloisen suunnitelman mukaan Leppävaarasta piti tulla osa Helsinkiä. Samaan syssyyn olisi pitänyt liittää Westend, Tapiola ja Otaniemi Helsinkiin. Nyt viimeistään kun ollaan tultu 2000 luvulle Helsingin on aika saada omansa esikaupungeistaan. Pääkaupunkiseutua hallittakoon Kauppatorilta. Helsingin esikaupunkialue Espoo ja Helsingin esikaupunkialue Vantaa, näissä voidaan säilyttää jonkin verran alueellista päätöksentekovaltaa. Mutta toisaalta yhdistyyhän Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan valtuustot joten päätöksenteko on edelleen kaikkien saatavilla. 




> Metro on hieno esimerkki siitä, kuinka edistyksellistä suomalainen teknologia oli 1970-luvun lopussa, sillä vielä tänäkin päivänä metro on moderni tekniikaltaan. Kolisevat ja hitaat ratikat taas ovat tärkeä muisto kaupungin historiasta ja korostavat kiireetöntä puolta.


Kyllä. Helsingin metro oli maailman ensimmäinen vaihtovirtakäyttöinen metro, ja sen yhteydessä tehtiin merkittävä perusteknologian kehitystyö. Helsingin metroon pohjautuva vaihtovirtasysteemi on edelleen ABB Groupin tärkeimpiä vientituotteita. 




> Olepa sitten hyvä ja esitä meille sellaiset laskelmat, joilla a) rakennetaan länsimetro suunnilleen sen alkuperäisellä hinnalla 452 me ja b) sillä hinnalla rakennetusta metrosta tulee sen tasoinen, että se houkuttelee paitsi nykyiset käyttäjät, myös uusia asiakkaita kyytiinsä ja vähentää yksityisautoilua.
> 
> Tällaiset laskelmat olisi mukava nähdä, koska sellaisiin ei pystynyt edes YVA. Etkä pysty sinäkään, koska 452 miljoonalla, tai edes 500-600 miljoonalla ei saa sellaista metroa.
> 
> On aivan turha ryhtyä tekemään propagandaa, että espoolaiset ovat nyt vesittäneet metron vaatimalla sinne kaikenlaista, kun Espoossa on ainoastaan todettu, että metron asemista on tehtävä korkeatasoisia. Sen pitäisi olla itsestään selvää kaikille, jotka kannattavat joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä. Siitä huolimatta, että näyttää olevan myös sellaista henkeä, että kansalaisten pitäisi nöyrinä ja katse asfaltissa suostua ankeisiin asemiin, vaihtojen lisääntymiseen ja jopa yli kilometrin kävelymatkoihin sekä hyväksyä kritiikittä se, että tällainen maksaa mitä tahansa.


Kyllä tässä on selvät ainekset. Hieman alle puolet Espoon suurimmasta valtuustoryhmästä äänesti metron rakentamista vastaan. Mutta saivat tällaisen hämärän "laatuvaatimukset" pykälän mukaan minkä varjolla Länsimetro Oy:ssä toimivat Espoon Kokoomuslaiset Länsimetron vastustajat ovat lätkineet metroprojektille lisää hintaa arviolta ainakin 100-150 miljoonan euron edestä. Jos metroprojektin hinnasta, eli tuosta Mikko Laaksosen 800 miljoonasta otetaan 100-200 milj pois se ei tarkoita että Espoon metroasemista tulisi synkkiä sisustamattomia betonilaatikoita.

No no, se nyt on ainakin selvää että Länsimetro Oy:n ja siellä vaikuttaneiden henkilöiden toimia eri ratkaisuihin tullaan varmasti selvittämään. Nyt on kyseessä kuitenkin poliittisista pelureista, esim. Martti Merra joka ennen viime kunnallisvaaleja oli metron rakentamisen puolesta, mutta vaalien jälkeen äänesti metroa vastaan. Ja nyt tällaisia länsimetron vastustajia istuu Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksessa.

Mielenkiinnolla odotan mitä kaikkea erityisesti Espoon Kokoomuslaiset ovat Länsimetroon vaatineet. On syytä tutkia Länsimetro Oy:n kokouspöytäkirjat.

----------


## jhaarni

> Suurin arvo jokerin siirtämisellä raiteille liittyy maankäyttöön. Raiteilla toteutettuna Jokeri saadaan linjattua lähemmäs työpaikkkoja ja asuntoja (eli niitä matkan lähtö- ja määräpisteitä). Eihän kehätiellä ketään asu (kuitenkin siellä se 550 tällä hetkellä kulkee). Lisäksi Jokeri saattaisi mahdollistaa kaavoituksen tihentämistä toiminta-alueellaan. En ole nähnyt niin tarkkoja suunnitelmia, että osaisin arvioida kuinka merkittäviä edellä mainitut tekijät ovat, mutta on joka tapauksessa selvää, että hankkeessa ei ole kyse pelkästään siitä että Jokeri-bussit korvataan raideliikenteellä.


Niin paitsi että Jokeri 550 menee kehällä vain n. neljänneksen koko reitistä, eli vain Lepuskista etelään olevalla osuudella. Muutenhan reitti on harvinaisen kivasti maankäytön mukainen.'

----------


## sebastin

Minua ihmetyttää miten nopean raideliikenteen hintalapuista nousee mieletöntä vastustusta, mutta vuosittain tiehankkeisiin uppoavat miljardit eivät tunnu kiinnostavan ketään. Esimerkiksi 50km pätkä moottoritietä maksaa 500 miljoonaa euroa. Moottoriteiden ja väylien ja katujen leventämiset nekin maksavat satoja miljoonia.

Kaikenlisäksi esimerkiksi Tiehallinto usein maksaa muutaman vuosikymmenen ajan käyttömaksua teistä rakennusurakoitsijalle. Esimerkiksi Helsinki-Turku moottoritien rakentaa (valmis 2008-2009) ja omistaa Ykköstie Oy ja se luovutetaan "korvauksetta" Tiehallinnolle vasta vuonna 2030. Tämä kaikki siis vaikka se rakennettiin veronmaksajien rahoilla.

Länsimetron Ruoholahti-Matinkylä osuuden todenmukainen hinta on korkeintaan 600-650 miljoonaa euroa, suhdannekohoaminen ja kaksi sisäänkäyntiä mukaan laskettuna. Länsimetro rakennetaan suoraan 100 000 ihmisen joukkoliikennevälineeksi. Välillisesti Länsimetrosta hyötyvät kaikki aina pääkaupunkiseudun 1,2 miljoonaan asukkaaseen asti.

----------


## jhaarni

> Minua ihmetyttää miten nopean raideliikenteen hintalapuista nousee mieletöntä vastustusta, mutta vuosittain tiehankkeisiin uppoavat miljardit eivät tunnu kiinnostavan ketään. Esimerkiksi 50km pätkä moottoritietä maksaa 500 miljoonaa euroa. Moottoriteiden ja väylien ja katujen leventämiset nekin maksavat satoja miljoonia.


No tuohan onkin pöyristyttävää. Uusiin tiehankkeisiin ei omasta mielestäni pitäisi panna enää senttiäkään. Mutta taidankin olla äärimmäisyysihminen  :Smile: 

Se että jossain tuhlataan ei kuitenkaan oikeuta tuhlaamaan toisaalla. 800 miljoonaa joukkoliikennehankkeeseen, joka ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä eikä nopeuta matkoja, on sekin pöyristyttävää. Itse asiassa 452 miljoonaakin sellaiseen hankkeeseen on pöyristyttävää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsimetron Ruoholahti-Matinkylä osuuden todenmukainen hinta on korkeintaan 600-650 miljoonaa euroa, suhdannekohoaminen ja kaksi sisäänkäyntiä mukaan laskettuna.


Se on hyvä, että tiedät paremmin kuin miljoonilla euroilla konsulttitöitä tehneet DI:t.  :Smile: 

Seba, ymmärrän että sinua kiukuttaa. Ei ole kivaa lukea mediasta, kun joku itselle tärkeä hanke on vastatuulessa. Kuitenkin se kiukku olisi hyvä kohdistaa nyt jonnekin muualle kuin Martti Merraan, jota suomit täällä useassa käytännössä samansisältöisessä viestissä.

Metron kallistuminen johtuu suurimmaksi osaksi siitä, että YVA ei ollut rehellinen. Pelkästään automaattimetrosta, jota YVA:ssa ei huomioitu mutta jonka tuleminen ja kustannukset tiedettiin Espoon valtuustokäsittelyä ennen, saadaan jo 50 Me lisälasku. YVAn tekijät eivät myöskään vaivautuneet kysymään pelastuslaitokselta, voidaanko uusi metro tehdä 70-luvun turvallisuustasolla. Jos olisivat vaivautuneet kysymään, oltaisiin nekin kymmenet miljoonat saatu reilusti mukaan jo YVA-vaiheessa.

Ei ole MM:n vika, että YVA tehtiin juostenkusten ja ehkä tarkoitushakuisesti.

Se, että metrosta ei haluta itähelsinkiläistä karvalakkimallia a la Kontula, ei ole kenenkään yksittäisen poliitikon juttu eikä suinkaan mikään uusi asia. Asiasta on sovittu Espoon valtuustossa silloin v. 2006 enemmistön valtuutetuista kannattatessa tätä "ehtolistaa". Emme me millään voi mennä syyllistämään siitä ehtolistasta jotain yhtä tiettyä henkilöä, vaikka mieli tekisikin.

Ja sitten vielä se Länsimetro Oy. MM on johtavia espoolaisia kokoomuspoliitikkoja, valtuuston jäsen ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan pj. Eiköhän hän ole ihan oikea mies Länsimetro Oy:n hallitukseen. Kontrolli olisi näissä piireissä ihan hyvä juttu, eli ihan hyvä, jos Länsimetro Oy:n juttuja ruvetaan syynäämään, mutta en usko, että sieltä tässä vaiheessa löytyy mitään vedätyksiä, pikemminkin alaspäin jos johonkin suuntaan sitten.

Sanoit aiemmassa postauksessa muuten, ettei metro tule maksamaan 800 Me. Ei tulekaan, kyllä se vielä lähemmäs miljarida nousee ellei ylikin.

----------


## sebastin

En usko että se tulee miljardia maksamaan. Jos Espoon laatuvaatimukset ylittävät miljardin on parempi että metro Matinkylään ja Kivenlahteen rakennuttaa ja hallinnoi Helsinki. Edullisesti rakennettuna ei ole sama kuin karvalakki tai Kontula.

Ja mitä Raide-YVA:han tulee niin minä vierastan sitä enkä ole siteerannut sitä kertakaan.

----------


## Kani

> En usko että se tulee miljardia maksamaan. Jos Espoon laatuvaatimukset ylittävät miljardin on parempi että metro Matinkylään ja Kivenlahteen rakennuttaa ja hallinnoi Helsinki. Edullisesti rakennettuna ei ole sama kuin karvalakki tai Kontula.
> 
> Ja mitä Raide-YVA:han tulee niin minä vierastan sitä enkä ole siteerannut sitä kertakaan.


Voisitko ystävällisesti lopettaa Espoon syyllistämisen "Espoon laatuvaatimuksista", kun metron hinnannousu ei johdu niistä, kuten edellä sinulle on jo selvästi selitetty. Koska et kuitenkaan lopeta, pyydän sinua nyt erittelemään hintalapuin varustettuna ne "Espoon laatuvaatimukset", jotka nostavat metron hintaa. Kun pidät asiasta elämää, voit meille julkisesti kertoa, mitä niistä tiedät. Vastausaika alkoi nyt.

----------


## sebastin

Selvitellään  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Hinta ja hinnannousu on länsimetron kohdalla perin merkillisen suuri verrattuna mihin tahansa muuhun rakennusprojektiin.

Tohtisin nähdä että Espoo ja Helsinki hoitavat tämän metrojutun nopeassa tahdissa ja Espoon sitä kampittamatta. Syitä toki pääkaupungin ja esikaupunkien yhdistämiseksi on muitakin.

Jos Kookomus on vehkeillyt taustalla, vaikka Länsimetron rakennuspäätos on tehty, ja länsimetroa kannattaa yli 90% Helsinkiläisistä ja Vantaalaisista sekä yli 70% Espoolaisista niin tämä tuskin on kovin hyvä meriitti seuraaviin kunnallisvaaleihin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hinta ja hinnannousu on länsimetron kohdalla perin merkillisen suuri verrattuna mihin tahansa muuhun rakennusprojektiin.



Et siis ilmeisesti tiedä, että jo kaksi vuotta sitten jotkut tahot osasivat näin ennustaa. Ja mistähän se johtuu? No siitä, että laskelmissa tehtiin ilmeisesti tahallaan virheitä, jotta Espookin heiluttaisi sille nuijaa.

----------


## sebastin

> Et siis ilmeisesti tiedä, että jo kaksi vuotta sitten jotkut tahot osasivat näin ennustaa. Ja mistähän se johtuu? No siitä, että laskelmissa tehtiin ilmeisesti tahallaan virheitä, jotta Espookin heiluttaisi sille nuijaa.


Viimeksi viimeisimmässä uutisoinnissa on nämä Länsimetron oy:n toimijat sanoneet, että kustannusnousussa on Espoon vaatimaa "laatutasoa" rutkasti. Osa kustannuksista on tietysti yleistä kustannustason nousua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Viimeksi viimeisimmässä uutisoinnissa on nämä Länsimetron oy:n toimijat sanoneet, että kustannusnousussa on Espoon vaatimaa "laatutasoa" rutkasti. Osa kustannuksista on tietysti yleistä kustannustason nousua.



Näin sanotaan luultavasti siksi, kun ei kehtata myöntää, että koko projekti oli alusta asti silkkaa pompöösiä. Espoon vaatimat laatutasot eivät hinnoiltaan ole lähelläkään HKL:n vaatimuksia, kuten automatisointia, tunnelia koko matkalla... Ylipäätänsä koko hanketta.

----------


## Kani

> Ei se ole noin kallis. Vuoden 2002 selvityksissä päädyttiin hintaan 412 milj. , inflaatio on juossut siitä jonkin verran joten nyt hinta on korkeampi. 600 miljoonalla saataisiin mukaan nykytilaan verrattuna esim. Etelä-Espoon raideyhteyden YVA-ohjelmassa länsimetron kanssa mukaan oletettu raide-Jokeri.


Pistettävä vinyylilevy soimaan, sen verran nostalgisia nämä tämän ketjun kahden vuoden takaiset viestit. Jokeri ja metro kuudellasataa, ja nyt ei sillä rahalla irtoa edes mosse-mallin länsimetroa!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskusteluun selvennykseksi.

Länsimetron kustannustason tärkein nostaja kustannusindeksin lisäksi ei ole Espoon vaatima laatutaso vaan:

- Automaattimetron vaikutus (laituriovet, muut turvajärjestelyt)
- Turvallisuusvaatimukset (tunneleiden kuljettavuus, hätäuloskäyntitunnelit, tunnelilaituri)
- Geoteknisten selvitysten tarkentuminen

Länsimetron investointikustannuksia voitaisiin alentaa luopumalla metron automatisoinnista. 

Turvallisuusvaatimukset perustunevat EU:n mm. Kaprunin tunnelionnettomuuden ja muiden tunnelionnettomuuksien vuoksi tiukennettuihin tunnelinormeihin.

On mahdollista, että turvallisuusvaatimukset huomioiden pintametron ja tunnelimetron kustannusero on toinen kuin RaideYVA:ssa. Metron pinnalla kulkevat osuudet eivät tarvitse samoja turvajärjestelyjä kuin tunneli, koska tunnelin suurin riski on tulipalo tunnelissa, joka on aivan eri asia kuin tulipalo pinnalla. Savun täyttämä tunneli on kokonaisuudessaan tappava paikka, kun pinnalla riittää, että pääsee ulos palavasta vaunusta ja saa siihen hieman etäisyyttä.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Selvitellään  
> 
> Hinta ja hinnannousu on länsimetron kohdalla perin merkillisen suuri verrattuna mihin tahansa muuhun rakennusprojektiin.


Jos muistellaan lähihistoriasta  muita kuin liikenteesen liittyviä rakennusprojekteja, niin Mäntyniemi lienee ennätys, alunperin hinta-arvio oli 15 miljoonaa markkaa, toteutunut 210 miljoonaa, eli noin 14-kertainen.

Oopperatalo ei noihin lukemiin yltänyt vaikka alkuperäinen arvio ylittyi moninkertaisesti. Eivätkä nuo Musiikkitalon ennusteet kovin hyvää lupaa...

----------


## sebastin

On monia projekteja joista tulee halvempia kuin suunniteltu. Esimerkiksi Hartwall Areena ja Vuosaaren tornitalo. Espoon metroasemista on turha tehdä monumentteja.

Mielestäni on väärin, että Kokoomusvoittoiset valtuustot kampittavat raideliikenneprojekteja Helsinginseudulla, Turussa ja Tampereella. Kokoomus ja Keskusta mielellään laittavat kaikki liikenevät miljardit tiehankkeisiin. Vielä tänä aikana milloin on viimeistään ymmärretty, että saasteita on pakko vähentää ja nopea raideliikenne liityntäliikenteineen on oikea liikkumismuoto kaupungissa. Valitettavasti kaikki eivät voi saada suoraa ovelta ovelle kulkuvälinettä, eikä jokaiseen kadunkulmaan ratikkapysäkille voi saada laajaa palvelutarjontaa. Pääkaupunkiseudun isojen lähikauppaketjujen tarjonta on surkea verrattuna asutuskeskusten marketteihin ja muihin liikkeisiin. Useimpien ratikkapysäkkien vieressä kannattaa korkeintaan kioski jos sekään. Jos halutte hajauttaa kaupalliset palvelut pois kauppakeskuksista esimerkiksi kivijalkoihin ja enemmän asutusten lähelle se ei onnistu ratikalla vaan hankkiutumalla eroon kauppakeskuksista ja moottoriteistä. Pienet yritykset eivät pärjää kauppakeskuksille. Suuret lähikauppaketjut jotenkuten. Mutta eihän Espoolaiset halua samoja lähikauppoja kuin Itä-Helsingissä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Keskusteluun selvennykseksi.
> 
> Länsimetron kustannustason tärkein nostaja kustannusindeksin lisäksi ei ole Espoon vaatima laatutaso vaan:
> 
> - Automaattimetron vaikutus (laituriovet, muut turvajärjestelyt)


Mä muistelen, että 50Me oli automatisoinnin lisähinta ilman laituriovia. Automatisointihan ei sinänsä niitä vaadi ja ilmeisesti niitä ei tule itään. Ainakaan siihen 75Me investointiin, johon on varauduttu idässä, ei sisälly laituriovia, eikö niin?

Muistankohan tuon 50Me oikein? En enää tiedä mistä se arvio on peräisin, niin en pysty tarkistamaan.

Jos 50Me ei sisällä laituriovia, tuleeko niistä iso lisälasku?

----------


## 339-DF

> En usko että se tulee miljardia maksamaan. Jos Espoon laatuvaatimukset ylittävät miljardin on parempi että metro Matinkylään ja Kivenlahteen rakennuttaa ja hallinnoi Helsinki. Edullisesti rakennettuna ei ole sama kuin karvalakki tai Kontula.


Ongelma tässä on se, että isot nousut tulevat jostain muualta kuin siitä laatutasosta. Automatisointi on kallista. Turvallisuustekijät, ne 2000-luvun normien mukaiset eikä 70-luvun, ovat kalliita. Laatutekijöissä keskusteltiin siitä, että sisäänkäyntejä pitää olla riittävästi. Nuo kustannukset eivät kuitenkaan sinänsä kohdennukaan laaturahoihin vaan turvallisuuteen, koska poistumisteitä tarvitaan joka tapauksessa, ja niiden määrä on uusissa määräyksissä suurempi kuin nykymetrossa.

Tiedätkö tarkemmin, mitä ne laatuvaatimukset tosiasiassa ovat? Minä en tiedä konkreettisesti, enkä tiedä, mistä sen saisi tällä hetkellä selville, kun konsulttitöitä ei vielä ole julkaistu. Kuitenkin arvelisin, että kaikkien suurten muutosten ja hinnannousujen rinnalla nämä laatutekijät ovat maapähkinöitä. Peanuts  :Wink: 

Vaikka kaikki asemien lattiat katettaisiin kokolattiamatoilla ja odotustilojen penkit olisivat mukavia sohvia jne. niin tämäntyyppiset kuluerät ovat kuitenkin pikkurahoja eli korkeintaan muutaman miljoonan luokkaa.

----------


## Kani

> Espoon metroasemista on turha tehdä monumentteja.


Sinulla on edelleen vastaamatta oheinen kysymys, joten sinun olisi syytä lopettaa turha hokeminen monumenteista ja laatuvaatimuksista, kun et ole näemmä pystynyt esittämään väitteillesi yhtään mitään faktaperusteita.




> Voisitko ystävällisesti lopettaa Espoon syyllistämisen "Espoon laatuvaatimuksista", kun metron hinnannousu ei johdu niistä, kuten edellä sinulle on jo selvästi selitetty. Koska et kuitenkaan lopeta, pyydän sinua nyt erittelemään hintalapuin varustettuna ne "Espoon laatuvaatimukset", jotka nostavat metron hintaa. Kun pidät asiasta elämää, voit meille julkisesti kertoa, mitä niistä tiedät. Vastausaika alkoi nyt.

----------


## 339-DF

> On monia projekteja joista tulee halvempia kuin suunniteltu. Esimerkiksi Hartwall Areena ja Vuosaaren tornitalo. Espoon metroasemista on turha tehdä monumentteja.


Noissa on se hyvin oleellinen ero, että yksityisellä puolella kustannusarviot yleensä pitävät kutinsa, julkisella ei. Yksityisellä ei ole varaa virhearviointeihin, koska silloin mennään konkurssiin. Julkisella puolella on varaa, koska rahat eivät lopu ja vastuu on "vain" poliittinen ja kansan muisti lyhyt.

----------


## kemkim

> Pääkaupunkiseudun isojen lähikauppaketjujen tarjonta on surkea verrattuna asutuskeskusten marketteihin ja muihin liikkeisiin. Useimpien ratikkapysäkkien vieressä kannattaa korkeintaan kioski jos sekään. Jos halutte hajauttaa kaupalliset palvelut pois kauppakeskuksista esimerkiksi kivijalkoihin ja enemmän asutusten lähelle se ei onnistu ratikalla vaan hankkiutumalla eroon kauppakeskuksista ja moottoriteistä. Pienet yritykset eivät pärjää kauppakeskuksille. Suuret lähikauppaketjut jotenkuten.


Kerrankin joku sanoo, kuten asiat ovat! Tämän olen itsekin huomannut. Edes Sörnäisten iso S-market ei pärjää valikoimissa keskustan Sokoksen S-marketille, joten pienemmätkin ostokset tulee varmuuden vuoksi tehtyä tuolta Rautatientorilta, kun en voi olla varma löytyykö lähikaupasta haluttua tavaraa ja en viitsi kahdessa kaupassa käydä erikseen.

Prisma sen sijaan on vähän ylilyönti jo, Kannelmäen ja Malmin isoja Prismoja lukuunottamatta hypermarkettien valikoimat ovat samat kuin Sokoksen S-marketissa, mutta samaa tavaraa vain isommissa hyllyköissä, kun Sokoksen S-marketissa tavarat ovat tiiviimmin. 

Pikku lähikaupat kuten Siwa ovat kalliita ja niissä on huonot valikoimat, kaupan omat edulliset tuotteet puuttuvat ja on vain kalliita merkkituotteita. Vähän korpeampi hintatasokaan ei haittaisi, jos valikoima olisi parempi. Lidl on aika hyvä kompromissi, melko pieni kauppa, mutta silti kaikenlaista löytyy, en ymmärrä miksi suomalaiset kaupat eivät tähän pysty.

Eli kyllä sille keskittymisellekin löytyy hyvä syy, valinnanmahdollisuuksien kasvu. Ihmiset oikeasti tahtovat monenlaisia eri vaihtoehtoja, appelsiinimehu ei riitä, halutaan myös kirsikka- ja mandariinimehuja ja tusinaa muuta vaihtoehtoa. Toivottavasti keskittyminen tapahtuisi metron, eikä moottoriteiden varsille.

----------


## Kani

> Vaikka kaikki asemien lattiat katettaisiin kokolattiamatoilla ja odotustilojen penkit olisivat mukavia sohvia jne. niin tämäntyyppiset kuluerät ovat kuitenkin pikkurahoja eli korkeintaan muutaman miljoonan luokkaa.


Jännä muuten, että tuossa lauttasaarelaisille jaetussa propagandalehdessä http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/kaupunkisuunn.../KS_2008-1.pdf mainitaan vain yhdessä kohtaa pienillä kirjaimilla, että länsimetron rakentamisesta ei ole vielä päätetty.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kerrankin joku sanoo, kuten asiat ovat! Tämän olen itsekin huomannut. Edes Sörnäisten iso S-market ei pärjää valikoimissa keskustan Sokoksen S-marketille, joten pienemmätkin ostokset tulee varmuuden vuoksi tehtyä tuolta Rautatientorilta, kun en voi olla varma löytyykö lähikaupasta haluttua tavaraa ja en viitsi kahdessa kaupassa käydä erikseen.



Ainakin Aleksis Kiven kadulla oleva S-market pärjää loistavasti suurella valikoimallaan, vaikka lähellä ei ole junaa, metroa eikä vielä edes ratikkaa. Sen sijaan kurvissa, metroaseman lähellä menestyy vähän heikommin K-market ja Valintatalo, ahdas ja vajaa S-market siellä on tuskallinen, sillä sinne ilmeisesti tunkee joukkoliikennematkustajien lisäksi väkeä Vallilasta ja Kallion koillisosista.

Ja mitenkä on käynyt Ruoholahden metroaseman K-marketin...? Eikun Cassan...? Eikun K-supermarketin vai mikä se nykyään onkaan?

Puotilan ostarilla yksi kauppa lopetti, Rastilassa marketti on palvellut autoilijoita jo vuosia ennen metroa, Vuosaaressakaan kaupat ei heti oven edestä löydy. Siilitiellä en muista kauppaa nähneenikään, Myllypuron ostari on muisto kultaiselta 60-luvulta ja onnistuneesti jäänyt metroaseman ja asutuksen väliin. Kulosaaressa ei varmaan koko saarella ole kuin yksi kauppa, keskellä saarta, kaikkien asukkaiden saavutettavissa, toisin kuin metroasema. Kalasatamassa saadaan odotella varmaan vuosikymmen. Kaisaniemeen ei vieläkään ole kalliin kaupan kilpailijaksi ilmestynyt mitään...

Täytyy kyllä myöntää, että vaikka ulkolainen osakeyhtiö tulee halpakaupallansa joka kulmalle, on se meille kuluttajille loistava asia! On sääli ja häpeä, ettei suomalaiset kaupat keksineet, että näinkin voi tehdä, eli perustaa kauppoja sinne, missä ihmiset kulkevat eikä kauppakeskuksiin tai moottoriteiden varsille.

----------


## sebastin

> Jännä muuten, että tuossa lauttasaarelaisille jaetussa propagandalehdessä http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/kaupunkisuunn.../KS_2008-1.pdf mainitaan vain yhdessä kohtaa pienillä kirjaimilla, että länsimetron rakentamisesta ei ole vielä päätetty.


Espoossa on päätetty. Espoon tekninen toimi ja Länsimetro oy:tä ei estä mikään aloittamasta rakennustöitä. Ainoastaan budjettiin joudutaan hakemaan ohjeistusta valtuustosta. En muista onko Helsinki vielä "virallisesti" päättänyt Ruoholahti-Koivusaari tunnelista. Ainakaan estettä hankesuunnittelulle ei ole ollut  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

> Espoossa on päätetty. Espoon tekninen toimi ja Länsimetro oy:tä ei estä mikään aloittamasta rakennustöitä. Ainoastaan budjettiin joudutaan hakemaan ohjeistusta valtuustosta. En muista onko Helsinki vielä "virallisesti" päättänyt Ruoholahti-Koivusaari tunnelista. Ainakaan estettä hankesuunnittelulle ei ole ollut


Jos tietämyksesi on tuota luokkaa, että et edes tiedä, ettei Espoo ole päättänyt metron rakentamisesta, kannattaisi miettiä, onko syytä paasata täällä itsevarmana joka asiasta.

----------


## sebastin

Ominpäitenkö Espoon tekninen toimi on palkannut geoteknikoita selvittämään optimaalisen reitin? Ja ominpäitenkö jotkut tahot perustaneet Länsimetro Oy:n? Tai että konsultit ja arkkitehdit ominpäin palkkaamatta suunnittelevat metroasemia? Kyllä tämä kaikki on siunattu Espoon valtuustossa syksyllä 2006.

Väitätkö tosiaan että Länsimetroa valmistellaan ilman poliittista päätöstä?

Saanen muistuttaa, että yli 90% Helsinkiläisistä ja Vantaalaisista sekä yli 70% Espoolaisista kannattaa länsimetroa. Vaihtoineen päivineen ja liukuportaineen.

Kuten kirjoitin Espoon valtuustosta haetaan enään ohjeistusta budjettiin. Mikä loppujen lopuksi määrää millainen Länsimetrosta tulee.

----------


## Kani

> Kuten kirjoitin Espoon valtuustosta haetaan enään ohjeistusta budjettiin. Mikä loppujen lopuksi määrää millainen Länsimetrosta tulee.


Käyttäisit vaikka Googlea tai yrittäisit edes. "Haetaan enään (ännällä) ohjeistusta budjettiin". Hah hah!

Länsimetrolle on Espoon valtuustossa myönnetty vain taskurahat suunnitelman tekemiseen, ei rakentamiseen. Mutta sitähän sinä et tiennyt, vaikka täällä olet kaiken tietävinäsi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Väitätkö tosiaan että Länsimetroa valmistellaan ilman poliittista päätöstä?


Sebastian, herää tähän päivään. Espoon valtuusto on todellakin päättänyt Länsimetron valmistelusta, ei sen toteuttamisesta. 

Ei hankkeista voida tehdä lopullista toteuttamispäätöstä ennen kuin niistä on kunnollinen hankesuunnitelma ja kustannusarvio.

Nyt Länsimetrosta on tehty sen verran täsmällinen hankesuunnitelma, että tiedetään, että kustannukset välillä Ruoholahti - Matinkylä ovat noin 800 miljoonaa euroa.

Tässä vaiheessa toivottavasti Espoon ja Helsingin valtuustot ottavat aikalisän ja selvittävät kahta pääsuuntaa:
- Onko olemassa edullisempi ja parempi vaihtoehto (esim. TramWest, kombi tai kehitetty bussi)
- Voidaanko Länsimetron kustannuksia karsia merkittävästi esimerkiksi luopumalla automaatiajosta ja toteuttamalla metro osittain pinnalle.

Aikaisempi suunnittelu oli eri tavoin puutteellista. Sen osoittaa mm. se, että RaideYVA:ssa oli kolme täysin päin honkia suunniteltua vaihtoehtoa (nk. pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot ja kombi), joihin oli tehty massiivisia virheitä. Ehkäpä kustannusnousu johtuu siitä, että v. 2006 suunnitelmissa oli yhtä suuret mokat kuin pikaraitiotie- ja kombi-vaihtoehdossa ...?

Ainakaan v. 2006 RaideYVA-vaihtoehdoissa ei ollut otettu huomioon automaatin kustannuksia eikä sitä, että EU-Suomessa ei hyväksytä yhtä suuria turvallisuusriskejä kuin Helsingin metroon tehtiin 1970-luvulla.

Otetaanpa arvauskilpailu. Kuinka monta kuolee, jos metro, jossa on 200 matkustajaa, syttyy tuleen Rautatientorin asemalla, jossa on 200 odottamassa metroa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ominpäitenkö Espoon tekninen toimi on palkannut geoteknikoita selvittämään optimaalisen reitin? Ja ominpäitenkö jotkut tahot perustaneet Länsimetro Oy:n? Tai että konsultit ja arkkitehdit ominpäin palkkaamatta suunnittelevat metroasemia? Kyllä tämä kaikki on siunattu Espoon valtuustossa syksyllä 2006.
> 
> Väitätkö tosiaan että Länsimetroa valmistellaan ilman poliittista päätöstä?


Niin, siis länsimetroa _valmistellaan_ poliittisen päätöksen turvin, ja suunnitteluun on myönnetty rahat. Suunnitella täytyy, jotta osataan päättää, rakennetaanko vai ei. Mutta _rakentamisesta_ ei ole vielä olemassa minkäänlaista päätöstä, eikä sellaista päätöstä voi Espoossa kukaan muu tehdä kuin kaupunginvaltuusto. Juridisesti ei ole myöskään olemassa mitään sellaista, mikä pakottaisi valtuuston päättämään rakentamisen puolesta.

Kirjoitat välillä ihan asiallisia mielipiteitä, mutta nämä absurdit faktoina ilmoitetut haaveesi ja toiveajattelusi kannattaisi jättää pois tai esittää mieluummin sitten reilusti haaveina. Ne kun vievät mielestäni uskottavuutta kaikelta muutakin mitä sanot, myös niiltä järkeviltä asioilta.

Teoriassa kaikki alla olevat vaihtoehdot ovat ihan mahdollisia, kun kustannusarviot ja muut konsulttityöt vihdoin saadaan julkaistua. Eri asia sitten, mikä on todennäköistä.

1. kalleuden ja yllättävien seikkojen vuoksi virkamiehet eivät vie asiaa lainkaan valtuustoon, vaan se stoppaa kh:n pöydälle, joka valmistelee kaikki valtuustoon menevät asiat ja päättää ettei tätä viedäkään eteenpäin (vielä). Näin kävi esim. ysiratikan kanssa.

2. em. syistä asiaa ei edes viedä päätösasiana kh:een, vaan vain infona

3. kh käsittelee asiaa ja vie sen valtuustoon esittäen jotakin seuraavista (valtuusto ei tietenkään ole velvollinen päättämään esityksen mukaan vaan voi päättää ihan mitä tahansa):
a. kalleudesta huolimatta metro toteutetaan Matinkylään
b. kalleuden vuoksi metro tehdään vain Tapiolaan
c. kalleuden vuoksi metroa ei tehdä nyt vaan asiaan palataan joskus
d. kalleuden vuoksi metroa ei tehdä ollenkaan, vaan päätetään selvittää muita vaihtoehtoja

----------


## 339-DF

> Otetaanpa arvauskilpailu. Kuinka monta kuolee, jos metro, jossa on 200 matkustajaa, syttyy tuleen Rautatientorin asemalla, jossa on 200 odottamassa metroa?


Et saa tuohon vastausta pelastuslaitokselta, mutta tuota on harjoiteltu. Tuloksia ei koskaan ole uskallettu kertoa julkisuuteen.  :Sad: 

Todennäköisesti luku on kuitenkin pienempi kuin vaikka Lontoon ahtaassa ja sokkeloisessa, portaita täynnä olevassa tuubijunassa.

Mutta enpä usko, että tuo luku välttämättä on Espoossa ratkaisevasti suurempi vaikka siellä olisikin isolla rahalla toteutettuja ratkaisuja. Tai no joo, jos laituriovet ovat tulenkestävät niin sitten kuolee vaan 200 junassa olijaa, kun 200 asemalla olijaa saadaan turvaan. Kuitenkin metron paloturvallisuus taitaa olla aika surkea, kalliillakin toimenpiteillä.

----------


## sebastin

Kyllä Metro nyt ainakin Tapiolaan saadaan. Matkustakoot sitten bussilla Tapiolan liityntäterminaaliin, kun niin tykkäävät busseista. Ruoholahteen niitä ei oteta. Länsiväylä ja Turunväylä tietullitetaan. Eihän Espoolaisia ylipäätään kuulemma kiinnosta matkustaa Helsinkiin. Vaikka siinä nurkalla kuppaavatkin ja vetää täyttä hyötyä sijainnistaan aivan Helsingin nurkalla. Ja jos tosiaan väitätte ettei pääkaupungilla Helsingillä suurella talousalueella ole vaikutusta Espoolaisten hyvinvointiin, niin täytyy olla melko ymmärtämätön näistä kuvoista. 

Ehkä Länsimetro tulisikin riitauttaa tehokkaasti kaikilta kanteilta. Tuumaavat vielä valtioneuvostossa että parempi laittaa riitapukarit samaan syssyyn niin häviää nurinkurisuus.

Päätös metron rakentamisesta on vaikkei se ehkä kirjaimellisesti tarkoita sitä. Kuten sanoin hyväksyntä valtuustosta haetaan enää budjeteille. Espoon valtuustossa ei käydä enää erityistä keskustelua siitä tuleeko metro rakentaa vai ei, koska se päätös on jo olemassa.

----------


## kemkim

> Ainakin Aleksis Kiven kadulla oleva S-market pärjää loistavasti suurella valikoimallaan, vaikka lähellä ei ole junaa, metroa eikä vielä edes ratikkaa.


Pärjää, koska hyviä vaihtoehtoja ei ole lähellä. Kurvista on helppo mennä ostoksille keskustaan tai Itikseen metrolla, niin paikallinen tarjonta ei millään voi kilpailla näiden kanssa. Onneksi kauppoja kuitenkin riittää, aika harvinainen tilanne Suomessa, että on noin monta kauppaa ja muuta palvelua vieretysten. Ei tule mieleen muualla kantakaupungissa vastaavaa keskittymää metrolinjan ulkopuolella.

Ruoholahden Cassa ei pärjännyt, koska vieressä ovat sitä isommat S-market ja Citymarket. Puotilassa on Itäkeskukseen niin helppo mennä joukkoliikenteellä, että paikallinen tarjonta ei pärjää. Yleensä ottaen näyttäisi siltä, että parhaiten palvelut ovat säilyneet syrjäisillä alueilla, joilla asuu paljon autottomia; köyhiä väkeä ja maahanmuuttajia. Esimerkiksi Jakomäen ostari on suhteellisen eläväinen. Varakkaamman Siltamäen ostari on vähän nahistuneemman oloinen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Päätös metron rakentamisesta on vaikkei se ehkä kirjaimellisesti tarkoita sitä. Kuten sanoin hyväksyntä valtuustosta haetaan enää budjeteille. Espoon valtuustossa ei käydä enää erityistä keskustelua siitä tuleeko metro rakentaa vai ei, koska se päätös on jo olemassa.


Nyt menee jo lapselliseksi inttämiseksi. Oikeastaan tällaiseen ei pitäisi enää alentua kommentoimaan.

Lues uudestaan, mitä useampi kirjoittaja vastasi aiempaan väitteeseesi. Jos et ymmärrä jotain osaa siitä, niin kysy. Selitämme selkeämmin.

Valtuustossa päätettiin 2006, että 452 Me maksava länsimetro on YVA:ssa tutkituista hankkeista se, joka valitaan jatkosuunnitteluun. Siellä ei päätetty mitään muuta. Jatkosuunnittelu ei tarkoita samaa kuin toteutus, vaikka päämäärä tietenkin on se, että toteutukseen asti voitaisiin edetä.

Nyt on käynyt niin, että tuota 452 Me:n metroa ei enää ole. On vaan 800 Me metro. Voi olla, että se on valtuustoon mennessä kallistunut vielä tuostakin.

Sitten valtuuston pitää päättää, että halutaanko se 800 Me metro kun muita vaihtoehtoja ei enää ole. Siihen mennessä on toivottavasti laskettu uudelleen ja kerrottu valtuustolle myös uudet arviot metron nopeudesta (hitaampi kuin YVA:ssa, vrt. Koivusaari sekä automatisointi).

Valtuusto voi sanoa jaa tai ei, ja jos se sanoo ei, niin sitten se voi kehottaa selvittämään jotain muuta taikka antaa nykytilanteen jatkua.

Se nyt vaan on näin. Todellisuus ja haaveet ovat kaksi eri asiaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pärjää, koska hyviä vaihtoehtoja ei ole lähellä. Kurvista on helppo mennä ostoksille keskustaan tai Itikseen metrolla, niin paikallinen tarjonta ei millään voi kilpailla näiden kanssa.


Tämäkin homma menee jo ihan hölmöksi.

Ensin sanot, että hyvät kaupat asettuvat metron lähelle. Ja se on metron ansiota. Sitten, kun joku sanoo, että Sörkan metroaseman kaupat on ihan surkeita, niin vastaat, että ei se mitään kun metrolla voi sitten matkustaa kätevästi pari asemaa hyvän kaupan äärelle. Eikös sen juuri pitänyt olla niin, että ne kaupat ovat siellä aseman lähellä siksi, että sinne matkustetaan sillä hyvällä metrolla muutenkin ja päästään samalla kauppaan? Eikä niin päin, että täytyy ensin matkustaa metrolla jotta pääsisi kauppaan?

Ja sitten kun joku sanoo, että on niitä hyviä kauppoja muuallakin, niin vastaat, että juu kun ei lähellä ole mitään kilpailijaa. Ei loogista. Jos hyvät kaupat ovat metron ansiota, niin miten hyviä kauppoja voi olla muualla kuin metron varrella? Ja miten tamperelaiset saavat särvintä pöytään, kun siellä ei ole metroa ollenkaan?  :Wink: 

Eiköhän tähän keskusteluun voisi todeta, että helsinkiläistyyppinen harva-asemainen liityntäpainotteinen metro keskittää paljon ihmisiä harvoille asemille, jolloin sinne sitten voi syntyä niitä kauppojakin suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä kuin vaikka TramWestin pysäkeille, kun niitä pysäkkejä on kuitenkin yli 90.

Eri juttu sitten, kumpi on loppujen lopuksi parempi. Jos kaupassa käydään kaksi kertaa viikossa, niin kahdella työmatkasivulla kymmenestä ne ostokset hoituvat kätevästi metroasemalla ja sitten mennään liityntäbussilla kotiin. Kahdeksalla matkalla jäädään muuten vaan pois siellä metroasemalla ruokakaupan luona ja odotellaan bussia.

Tramwestin tapauksessa kahdella matkalla ei voi jäädä kotipysäkillä, kun siinä ei satu olemaan kauppaa, vaan jäädään muutama pysäkinväli aiemmin pois. Hoidetaan ostokset sillä pysäkillä, missä kauppa sattuu olemaan ja mennään takaisin pysäkille ja jatketaan seuravalla vaunulla kotipysäkille. Kahdeksalla matkalla päästään sitten vaihdotta suoraan kotiin kulkematta turhaan sen kaupan kautta, jonne ei tarvitse mennä.

----------


## kemkim

> Eikös sen juuri pitänyt olla niin, että ne kaupat ovat siellä aseman lähellä siksi, että sinne matkustetaan sillä hyvällä metrolla muutenkin ja päästään samalla kauppaan? Eikä niin päin, että täytyy ensin matkustaa metrolla jotta pääsisi kauppaan?
> 
> Ja sitten kun joku sanoo, että on niitä hyviä kauppoja muuallakin, niin vastaat, että juu kun ei lähellä ole mitään kilpailijaa. Ei loogista. Jos hyvät kaupat ovat metron ansiota, niin miten hyviä kauppoja voi olla muualla kuin metron varrella? Ja miten tamperelaiset saavat särvintä pöytään, kun siellä ei ole metroa ollenkaan?


Yritän itsekin miettiä, millä logiikalla kaupat valikoituvat asemien lähelle ja niiden ulkopuolelle. Ja millä logiikalla ihmiset käyvät lähikaupoissa ja kauempana olevissa kaupoissa. Minulla on kuitenkin vahva tuntuma siitä, että enimmäkseen kaupat ovat sijoittautuneet raskasraiteiden (tai isojen teiden) varrelle ja niiden ulkopuolella niitä on vähemmän ja ne ovat pienempiä. Tämä olisi loogista, koska raskasraideasemilla on paljon alueen ulkopuolista asiakasvirtaa ja asuinalueilla asiakkaina ovat lähinnä paikalliset.

Yritänpä keksiä jotain teoriantynkää tähän. Kurvissa on ruokakauppoja, koska ohikulkevaa porukkaa on niin paljon metro- ja vaihtomatkustajien ansiosta. Niissä riittää väkeäkin oikein mukavasti. Kuitenkin tilaongelmat ovat suuret, kaupat ovat pieniä ja niistä ostetaan lähinnä maitopurkki ja leipä -tyylisiä ostoksia.

Kyllä Sörnäisiin varmaankin perustettaisiin isompiakin kauppoja, jos sopivaa toimitilaa löytyisi. Aleksis Kiven kadulta sitä toimitilaa löytyy S-ryhmän pääkonttorin alakerrasta ja iso S-market houkuttaa väkeä vähän kauempaakin, koska on niin monipuolinen. 

Tämä esille ottamasi Aleksis Kiven kadun S-market on kuitenkin vähän huono vertaus, koska se ei edusta tyypillistä kantakaupungin lähikauppaa. Tyypillinen lähikauppa on Siwa, Alepa, K-extra tai joku yksityinen pieni ruokakauppa, mutta tällaiset isommat S-marketit ja vastaavat ovat kyllä enimmäkseen keskittyneitä metroasemille (kantakaupungissa) tai isojen teiden varsille (lähiöissä). 

Sörnäisissä ja Hakaniemessä on lukuisasti kauppoja ja muita palveluja, mutta niiden välissä Haapaniemen bussipysäkeillä on vain yksi Valintatalo. Samoin Mäkelänkadulla tai Hämeentien jatkolla en ole nähnyt palvelukeskittymiä mainittavissa määrin, ellei Arabian ostoskeskusta lueta mukaan.

Veikkaan, että Hakaniemen ja Rautatientorin tunnelitason palveluiden tärkeänä elättäjänä toimivat Itä-Helsingin asukkaat, koska niihin on helppo mennä metrolla. Ohi kulkeva ihmisvirta on niin suuri.

En nyt tiedä, olivatko nämä tässä esittämäni teoriat todenmukaisia, mutta jos jollain on parempaa arvausta tai tietoa, laittakoon tähän jatkoksi. 339-DF nyt tuossa toikin jo hyviä väitteitä esille, mutta olisi hyvä saada jotain faktatietoa, kuinka usein ihmiset (autolliset/julkisilla kulkevat) käyvät keskimäärin kaupassa ja miten usein he haluaisivat käydä kaupassa ja millaisessa kaupassa, jos olosuhteet olisivat paremmat.




> Vuonna 2003 Daegussa Etelä-Koreassa 197 ihmistä kuoli kun mielenterveysvikainen tuhopolttaja sytytti metrojunan tuleen sen pysähdyttyä Jungangnon asemalla. Tuli levisi nopeasti ilmeisesti täysin puuttuneiden sammutusjärjestelmien takia. Edes vaahtosammuttimia ei tainnut olla.


Tähän voi vain todeta Axel Oxenstiernan kuuluisan lauseen:
"Poikaseni, kunpa tietäisit, miten vähällä järjellä tätä maailmaa hallitaan."

----------


## QS6

> MM on johtavia espoolaisia kokoomuspoliitikkoja, valtuuston jäsen ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan pj.


Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan puheenjohtaja on toinen kokoomuslainen MM eli Markku Markkula, ei Martti Merra. Markkula on ainakin aikaisemmin suhtautunut varauksellisen myönteisesti länsimetroon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan puheenjohtaja on toinen kokoomuslainen MM eli Markku Markkula, ei Martti Merra. Markkula on ainakin aikaisemmin suhtautunut varauksellisen myönteisesti länsimetroon.


No niin, nyt meni sekaisin! Kiitos korjauksesta. Merra näkyy olevan valtuustoryhmän puheenjohtaja eli ei mikään turha mies hänkään.

----------


## sebastin

Pärjääminen puoluepelissä ja politiikassa ei ole mikään kovin erikoinen taito tai meriitti. Eräs virkamies isossa päätöksentoelimessä kommentoi politiikan olevan koiran hommaa. Valtuutetut ja edustajat pelaavat äänillä ja todellisuudessa tekevät muuta kuin mitä ennen vaaleja esittävät.

Mutta onhan Martti Merralla meriittiä. Hän on mm. varatuomari ja Sammon Espoon yrityskonttorin johtaja. Martti Merra istuu myös YTV:n hallituksessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitenkäs olikaan muuten sen alv:n laita? 452 Me ilmoitettiin aikanaan ilmanalv:ta, mutta HS jossain vaiheessa totesi, että heidän uutisoinnissaan alv on mukana. Metro oli tietysti tästä poikkeus  :Wink: 

Onkos tuo 800 Me nyt alvillinen vai alviton? Jos tuohon lisätään vielä 22% alv:ta niin päästään mukavasti 976 Me:hen.

----------


## kemkim

> Valtuutetut ja edustajat pelaavat äänillä ja todellisuudessa tekevät muuta kuin mitä ennen vaaleja esittävät.


Eli porvarit äänestämään Vasemmistoliittoa ja proletaarit Kokoomusta, niin hyvä tulee  :Smile:  Ei mutta, noinhan se menee. Ryhmäkurin takia hyvääkin tahtova poliitikko jää ryhmäpäätöksen jalkoihin ja lehdistössä voidaan vetää kohuotsikoita, kun poliitikko on äänestänyt ryhmänsä mukana ihan eri tavalla, kuin mitä on sanonut omana mielipiteenä etukäteen. Vaikka ihmiset eivät aina kovin valistuneita olekaan, niin en sentään usko, että poliitikotkaan mitään idiootteja ovat. Kyllä järjettömiltä vaikuttavienkin päätöksien taustalla syynsä on, jotka ovat välillä kiusallisia julkisuuteen kerrottaviksi.

----------


## sebastin

Tästä ei mittakaavassa olevasta luonnoksesta Helsingin metron tämänhetkisestä kehityssuunnasta kirjoitin enemmän mm. pohjoinen metrolinja vs. pisara -keskusteluun http://jlf.fi/f20/2159-pohjoinen-met...ra/index6.html

----------


## sebastin

Juu olen kyllä vahvasti sitä mieltä ettei metron turvajärjestelyjä saa jättää puolitiehen. EU normisto on kuitenkin riittävä eikä "laatuvaatimukset" syyllä tarvitse ylimääräistä lätkiä. Kannatan metron automatisointia mutta ne lasiovet... hitto ne on kalliitta. Tosin kyllä automatisointi ja lasiovitus kannattaa tehdä mieluummin nyt kuin että kerralla lähdettäisiin noin 40-50 asemaa uusimaan kun metroverkko alkaa näyttää parinkymmenen vuoden kuluttua valmiilta. 

Tuosta hahmotelmasta puuttuu vain Sipoon jatke Mellunmäestä.

Rakennusaikataulu näyttää tällä hetkellä tältä:

Länsimetro Matinkylään valmis 2013
Sipoon jatke valmis 2016
Maunulan rata valmis 2020

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rakennusaikataulu näyttää tällä hetkellä tältä:
> 
> Länsimetro Matinkylään valmis 2013
> Sipoon jatke valmis 2016
> Maunulan rata valmis 2020


Ja millähän rahalla ja mihin tarkoitukseen?

Jossain aikaisemmassa viestissäsi vakuutit, että matkustajamäärien perusteella on rakennettava nämä kaikki unelmalinjasi. Kerropa nyt, mitä ne matkustajamäärät ovat ja millä perusteella niille määrille pitäisi rakentaa metroa? Kun se näyttää asemineen maksavan 60 M / km.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yritän itsekin miettiä, millä logiikalla kaupat valikoituvat asemien lähelle ja niiden ulkopuolelle.


Tämä logiikka on hyvin yksinkertaista. Kaupan ala haluaa mahdollisimman suuria yksiköitä, niin suuria kuin vain kaavoittaja sallii. Sitten katsotaan, missä sille yksikölle on paikka keskellä mahdollisimman suurta ihmismäärää jonkun motarin risteyksen tuntumassa. Siihen se sitten laitetaan.

Joissain tapauksissa nämä paikat sattuvat yhteen jonkin aseman kanssa, koska niiden sijoittamisessa on periaatteet samat.

Ihmisten kaupassakäyntikäyttäytyminen ei ole samalla tavalla loogista. Ihmiset käyvät siellä, mitä he pitävät helppona. Jos halutaan ostaa muutakin kuin ruokaa, mennään siihen kauppakeskukseen, jossa pysäköinti on helpointa ja matkalla on vähiten ruuhkia. Pelkkään ruokaan riittää marketti, mutta samoilla helppousperiaatteilla. Ja autolla ajaminen ei maksa mitään eikä matkan pituudella ole väliä. Siis ihmisten mieloikuvien mukaan. Ja työsuhdeautoilijalle asia on myös oikeasti näin.

Autoon perustuvan kauppakulttuurin kasvu perustuu siihen, että nämä kaksi näkemystä sopivat yhteen. Siksi lähikaupat kannattaa sulkea - ne kun ovat saman ketjujohdon alaisuudessa kuin marketit ja kauppakeskukset.

Ainoa onni on se, että ajan tuhlaamisesta piittaamattomien ihmisten määrä näyttää heikosti kasvavan. Ja he haluavat pieniä kauppoja jotka ovat lähellä. Mutta jos niitä ei ole tarjolla, tämä asiakasjoukko ei pääse kasvamaan.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Käytännössähän on niin, että ongelmien korjaaminen maksaa yksinkertaisesti liikaa. Kuinka paljon liikaa, siitä on saatu käsitystä juuri länsimetron hankesuunnitelman hinnan muodossa.


Järkyttävää kuultavaa. Koko tunneli pitäisi varustaa raiteiden virran hätäkatkaisunapeilla, infrapunakameravalvonnalla ja edes irtotikapuilla, jollei laituria ole varaa tai haluta rakentaa (eivätkös ne hankaloita huoltotöitä?).

----------


## -Epex82-

Espoon valtuusto päätti selkein luvuin, että Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennejärjestelmä perustuu metroon. Asia sai siksi nimenomaan paljon julkisuutta, koska syyskuun 2006 kokous oli merkitykseltään ratkaiseva.
On aivan selvää, että kokoomusta tai varsinkaan keskustaa ei todellisuudessa kiinnosta minkäänlainen julkinen liikenne tai sen kehittäminen. Esimerkkinä 3T:n yöliikenne, jota jäsen Hirvikangas (kok) vastusti. Myös kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa Anteron esitystä Jätkäsaarta koskien vastustivat Lahti, Berner ja Anttila. Anttilahan (sd) on autoiluihmisiä ja haluaa keskustatunnelin.

Kaikki liikennevälineet voivat syttyä palamaan Nr I 69 paloi Pasilassa, busseja on palanut ja varmaan metrojakin. Avaruusrakettejakin on palanut ja poksahtanut. On ikävä jos kustannusarviot nousevat ja siitä metronvastustajat saavat paljon energiaa itseensä. Pikkurahoista on kuitenkin kyse, jos ajatellaan erilaisiin kepun turhiin siltarumpuhankkeisiin menneitä miljardeja. Qui vit, verra.

----------


## Kani

> On aivan selvää, että kokoomusta tai varsinkaan keskustaa ei todellisuudessa kiinnosta minkäänlainen julkinen liikenne tai sen kehittäminen.


Niin, arvoisa -epex82-/sebastin, kokoomushan näyttää olevan mielestäsi syyllinen joka tapauksessa.

Oheinen vanhan MOT-ohjelman kysymys on edelleen voimassa: kenelle metroa oikein rakennetaan. Kokoomuksen kai pitäisi olla syyllinen, jos pahojen yritysten tahtoa on kuunneltu. Se on kuitenkin puolustanut Espoon veronmaksajia tältä mammuttihankkeelta ja suhtautunut siihen nihkeästi.




> "Merita investoi Matinkylään puoli miljardia markkaa ja Sampo on hakenut suurta rakennusoikeuden lisäystä Niittymaalle, ja näyttää siltä että myöskin Espoon kauppakamari on nyt länsimetron kannattaja. Joutuvatko poliitikot taipumaan tässä nyt sitten liike-elämän painostuksen edessä, että metron on tultava? http://www.yle.fi/mot/231198/kasis.htm


Oletettavaa on  myös, että suhtautuminen muuttuu nyt, kun on todettu, että päättäjille on myyty vahvasti alihintainen metrohanke, joka todellisuudessa maksaisi ainakin kaksi kertaa sen mitä luvattiin, ehkä ylikin. Jos elämme oikeusvaltiossa, ei ole muuta mahdollisuutta kuin ottaa koko hanke uudelleen tarkasteluun.




> Pikkurahoista on kuitenkin kyse, jos ajatellaan erilaisiin kepun turhiin siltarumpuhankkeisiin menneitä miljardeja. Qui vit, verra.


Miten paljon metron kustannusten pitäisikään nousta, että hinta ei olisi "pikkuraha". Hyötyihin nähden jo 452 miljoonaakin oli tosin liikaa.

Koska väität, että "siltarumpuhankkeisiin" on laitettu "miljardeja", pyydän, että luettelet väitteesi tueksi nämä hankkeet. Hankkeiksi hyväksytään vain maaseudulle tehdyt investoinnit ja summan pitää olla vähintään kaksi miljardia, jotta voidaan puhua monikossa, kuten puhut. Odotan vastausta. Helpottaakseni urakkaasi annan kukkaron pohjalle hankkeita: Raippaluodon silta: 25 miljoonaa, Kärkisten silta 18 miljoonaa. Sinulta puuttuu vielä vajaalla 2000 miljoonalla "siltarumpuhankkeita".

----------


## kemkim

> Koska väität, että "siltarumpuhankkeisiin" on laitettu "miljardeja", pyydän, että luettelet väitteesi tueksi nämä hankkeet.


Vaikea on luetella suurhankkeita, koska jokaiseen pikkukuntaa on tehty lukuisia pieniä siltarumpuhankkeita. Eivät ne yksittäin mitenkään erityisen suuria ole, mutta yhdessä niistä tulee yhtä kallis kuin Länsimetro.

----------


## PNu

> Pelkästään automaattimetrosta, jota YVA:ssa ei huomioitu mutta jonka tuleminen ja kustannukset tiedettiin Espoon valtuustokäsittelyä ennen, saadaan jo 50 Me lisälasku.


Tosin automaattimetrosta on katsottu saatavan pitkällä aikavälillä hyötyä niin paljon, että investointi kannattaa. Ei automatisointia muuten suunniteltaisi. Tämä lisälasku ei siten heikennä metron kannattavuutta.




> Ei ole MM:n vika, että YVA tehtiin juostenkusten


Tässä keskustelussa on YVA ollut usein pohjana, kun on sanottu metron tuovan vain minimaalisia hyötyjä. Jos on sitä mieltä, että YVA tehtiin huonosti niin silloin siihen ei kannattaisi vedota niissäkään tilanteissa, kun uskoo YVA:sta löytyvän jotain omia mielipiteitä tukevaa.

----------


## Kani

> Vaikea on luetella suurhankkeita, koska jokaiseen pikkukuntaa on tehty lukuisia pieniä siltarumpuhankkeita. Eivät ne yksittäin mitenkään erityisen suuria ole, mutta yhdessä niistä tulee yhtä kallis kuin Länsimetro.


Mutta äskenhän väitettiin, että "useita miljardeja". Vai maksaako länsimetro jo useita?

Vaikea on siis luetella, mutta helppo riehua täällä ja väittää, että "siltarumpuhankkeisiin" on laitettu miljardeja ilman, että on mitään asiapohjaa väitteilleen. Kuten jo todettua, kaksi tunnetuinta "siltarumpuhanketta" maksoivat yhteensä 43 miljoonaa euroa. Vielä pitäisi siis löytää ainakin 1,957 miljardilla "siltarumpuja", että voisi puhua "useista miljardeista". Listaa odotellaan edelleen. Ja siihen eivät kelpaa normaalin tienpidon hankkeet, vaan hyötyihin nähden suhteettoman kalliit investoinnit. (Sellaiset kuin länsimetro.) Antaa nyt tulla, kun on tietämystä.

----------


## Kani

> Tässä keskustelussa on YVA ollut usein pohjana, kun on sanottu metron tuovan vain minimaalisia hyötyjä. Jos on sitä mieltä, että YVA tehtiin huonosti niin silloin siihen ei kannattaisi vedota niissäkään tilanteissa, kun uskoo YVA:sta löytyvän jotain omia mielipiteitä tukevaa.


Oli YVA tehty miten tahansa, se päätyi joka tapauksessa siihen, että vaihtoehdoista metrokin oli vain niukasti kannattava investointi. Tähän tulokseen päädyttiin hinnalla 452 miljoonaa euroa.

Jokainen peruskoulusta läpi päässyt käsittää, että laskelmalla ei ole enää mitään virkaa, jos hinta onkin 452 miljoonan sijasta 800 miljoonaa tai todennäköisesti enemmän. Jos sivistysvaltiossa eletään, laskelma on laadittava uudestaan ja tehtävä tarpeelliset johtopäätökset.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tosin automaattimetrosta on katsottu saatavan pitkällä aikavälillä hyötyä niin paljon, että investointi kannattaa. Ei automatisointia muuten suunniteltaisi. Tämä lisälasku ei siten heikennä metron kannattavuutta.


Automatisoinnin kannattavuutta ei ole osoitettu pitävillä laskelmilla. Helsinki on kaupunginhallituksen suulla antamallaan lausunnolla myöntänyt tämän itsekin - asiaa ei tietenkään ole uutisoitu yhtä näyttävästi kuin automatisoinnin rakentamishalua.

Ne Helsingin valtuustolle esitetyt laskelmat, joiden mukaan automatisointi maksaisi 70 M ja säästäisi kustannuksia tai lisäisi matkustajia siten, että 70 M:n investointi tulee katetuksi, ovat puutteellisia ja virheellisiä.

70 M sisältää vain laitetoimittajalta ostettavan tekniikan, ei automatisoinnin edellyttämiä rakenteita rataan, kuten laituriovet ja jatkuva evakuointilaituri tunneleihin. Näiden rakentamiskuluja ei ole missään vielä esitettykään. Valmistelussa vakuutettiin, ettei automatisointi lisää tarvittavaa junamäärää, mutta "hyödyt" on kuitenkin laskettu vuorovälillä, jota ei voi toteuttaa ilman lisäjunia. Niidenkään kuluja siis ei ole mukana.




> Tässä keskustelussa on YVA ollut usein pohjana, kun on sanottu metron tuovan vain minimaalisia hyötyjä. Jos on sitä mieltä, että YVA tehtiin huonosti niin silloin siihen ei kannattaisi vedota niissäkään tilanteissa, kun uskoo YVA:sta löytyvän jotain omia mielipiteitä tukevaa.


Tässä keskustelussa pitäisi perustaa asia totuuteen, ei mielikuviin tai RaideYVA:n. RaideYVA:ssa on sekä virheitä että virheetöntä tietoa. Pitää kyetä erottamaan, mikä on väärin ja mikä ei.

Viittaan usein RaideYVA:an, koska se on viranomaisten tekemä selvitys, ja keskustelun metrofanaatikot vetoavat usein siihen, että viranomaiset tekevät oikein ja luotettavasti. Kuten edellä juuri vetosit automatisoinnin suhteen. Toisin sanoen pyrin esittämään asialleni perusteita, joiden odotan kelpaavan metrofanaatikoille. Mutta näyttää siltä, että viranomaisselvityksetkin kelpaavat vain silloin, kun ne tukevat omaa uskoa.

Taitaa olla niin, että on ihan sama sekin, kuka sanoo. Ratkaisevaa on, mitä sanoo. Jos tukee metroa, se on totta, jos kritisoi, se on valhetta. Onko näin, vai voitko PNu myöntää todeksi ja uskovasi johonkin, mikä on metrolle kriittistä?

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Jos sivistysvaltiossa eletään, laskelma on laadittava uudestaan ja tehtävä tarpeelliset johtopäätökset.


Laskelmaa laaditaan koko ajan uudelleen ja epäilemättä niistä tehdään myös johtopäätökset. Aika näyttää mitä ne ovat. Eihän metron rakentamista ole vielä lopullisesti päätetty, kuten olet monta kertaa jo itsekin todennut.

----------


## kemkim

> Vielä pitäisi siis löytää ainakin 1,957 miljardilla "siltarumpuja", että voisi puhua "useista miljardeista".


Vaasan moottoritie, Kuopion moottoritie, Imatran moottoritie. 

Jyväskylä-Vaajakoski -moottoritie tuli niin kalliiksi maakuntien miesten rakennusratkaisujen takia, että sen rakentaminen piti lopettaa kesken rahojen puutteeseen, eikä vielä tänäkään päivänä ohita Vaajakosken taajamaa, kuten oli tarkoitus. 

Vaasan moottoritie rakennettiin 1960-luvulla autoistumisen ajan monumentiksi, jotta Vaasa voisi antaa suurkaupungin vaikutelman. Se ei palvele kaupungin sisäistä liikennettä, vaan kulkee asumattoman ruotsinkielisen maaseudun halki ja loppuu äkkinäisesti keskelle korpea. Sillä ei olekaan ikinä ruuhkaa. Vaasan seudulla näitä siltarumpuhankkeita onkin paljon: kaupunkia palvelematon moottoritie, Raippaluodon silta, kannattamaton laivayhteys Ruotsiin. RKP junailee rahat näihin kaikkiin?

Itä-Suomi olisi myös aiheellista mainita. Varkauteen kulkee kannattamaton taajamajuna Pieksämäeltä. Samoin sinne lennettiin vuosia yhteiskunnan tuella kannattamattomia lentoja, jotka ovat vähän väliä katkolla matkustajien puutteen takia. Voisi hyvin ajatella, että Varkauden bussiyhteydetkin olisivat ostoliikennettä. Lappeenrantaan ja Imatrallekin junat ovat pääosin ostoliikennettä, samoin lennot. Bussivuoroja supistetaan joka vuosi. Joensuun juna on kannattamaton, mutta lennot kannattavat ainakin toistaiseksi. Joensuussa oli tätä teollisuustuotantoakin, olikohan se Perlos, sekin kuulemma oli yhteiskunnan tukemaa. Itä-Suomi on kokonaisuudessaan vaikeaa aluetta, ei se pärjäisi ilman yhteiskunnan tukiaisia. Kunnatkin nauttivat valtion harkinnanvaraista avustusta (=kuntien toimeentulotukea), etteivät menisi konkurssiin. Joissain kunnissa tilanne on mennyt niin pahaksi, että houkuttelevat jopa syrjäytyneitä uusiksi asukkaikseen, kun muita ei ole tulossa (Rääkkylä).

----------


## Kani

> Vaasan moottoritie, Kuopion moottoritie, Imatran moottoritie. Jyväskylä-Vaajakoski -moottoritie


Saisiko noista parisataa miljoonaa kasaan. Vielä puuttuu siis ainakin 1,75 miljardia. 

Joukkoliikenteen ostot ja yritysten investointituet eivät ole tiehankkeita (ellei sitten muun Suomen olemassaoloa ylipäätään aleta kutsua "siltarumpupolitiikaksi", jotta voitaisiin todistaa, kuinka pieni raha on pistää miljardi metroon).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saisiko noista parisataa miljoonaa kasaan. Vielä puuttuu siis ainakin 1,75 miljardia. 
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen ostot ja yritysten investointituet eivät ole tiehankkeita (ellei sitten muun Suomen olemassaoloa ylipäätään aleta kutsua "siltarumpupolitiikaksi", jotta voitaisiin todistaa, kuinka pieni raha on pistää miljardi metroon).


Miltä kuulostaisi Saimaan kanava ja Valcon kuvaputkitehdas? Tai Hornetit? Ne kun lentävät vallan muilta kentiltä kuin Hki-Vantaalta. Tai Ahvenanmaalle suunnatut merenkulun eri verohelpotusmuodot. 

Eiköhän haudata sotakirveet vähäksi aikaa ja katsotaan miten me täällä Espoossa itse hanskataan se metro, ja kysytään neuvoa sitten jos kysytään.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Joukkoliikenteen ostot ja yritysten investointituet eivät ole tiehankkeita


Kyllä ne joukkoliikenteen ostot ovat aluepolitiikkaa siinä missä muukin. Mitä muutakaan ne olisivat? Itä-Suomi ja Pohjois-Suomi kuihtuisivat hyvin nopeaan, ellei valtio lappaisi rahaa sinne päin pääkaupunkiseudulta.

----------


## Kani

> Kyllä ne joukkoliikenteen ostot ovat aluepolitiikkaa siinä missä muukin. Mitä muutakaan ne olisivat? Itä-Suomi ja Pohjois-Suomi kuihtuisivat hyvin nopeaan, ellei valtio lappaisi rahaa sinne päin pääkaupunkiseudulta.


Yhteiskunnan normaalien toimintojen pyörittäminen tuskin on sitä, mitä tarkoitetaan "siltarumpupolitiikkalla", josta uhoamisesta tämä kaikki lähti. Tiettävästi myös Etelä-Suomen läänissä tehdään joukkoliikenteen ostoja, eikä pääkaupunkiseudunkaan joukkoliikenne ei ole itsekannattavaa.




> Eiköhän haudata sotakirveet vähäksi aikaa ja katsotaan miten me täällä Espoossa itse hanskataan se metro, ja kysytään neuvoa sitten jos kysytään.


Jos niin halutaan, eivätkä maalaisten rahat kelpaa, metro voidaan hanskata Espooseen ihan Espoon (ja Helsingin) omilla rahoilla. Ei valtionkolmanneksen vastaanotto ole mitenkään pakollista.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos niin halutaan, eivätkä maalaisten rahat kelpaa, metro voidaan hanskata Espooseen ihan Espoon (ja Helsingin) omilla rahoilla. Ei valtionkolmanneksen vastaanotto ole mitenkään pakollista.


Joo, heti kun menestyviltä kunnilta otettavat ylimääräiset tulonsiirrot konkurssikunnille lopetetaan. Helsingin kaupungin kassa pursuaisi rahaa, jos ei tarvitsisi osinkoja maksaa aluepolitiikan alttareille. Nyt joudutaan lopettamaan kouluja, jotta rahaa saataisiin. Espookin joutuu rahoittamaan investointinsa velkarahalla, vaikka on maan ykköskuntia talouden suhteen, koska valtio imee niin paljon tuloja itselleen. Osansa on toki myös sillä, että hyvätuloiset on ohjattu ottamaan tulonsa osinkoina, joista ei mene kunnallisveroa ja veroprosentti on mukavat 29 % (osingot ovat jopa verovapaita tiettyyn summaan asti) eli lopetetaanpa puhe siitä, että yli puolet menisi hyvätuloisten tuloista veroihin. Keskituloisilla niin voi ollakin, kun he eivät voi ottaa rahojaan osinkoina ulos.

----------


## Jussi

> Osansa on toki myös sillä, että hyvätuloiset on ohjattu ottamaan tulonsa osinkoina, joista ei mene kunnallisveroa ja veroprosentti on mukavat 29 % (osingot ovat jopa verovapaita tiettyyn summaan asti) eli lopetetaanpa puhe siitä, että yli puolet menisi hyvätuloisten tuloista veroihin. Keskituloisilla niin voi ollakin, kun he eivät voi ottaa rahojaan osinkoina ulos.


Mikäköhän sinun mielestäsi on hyvätuloisen raja? Suomalaiset ovat (lehtien perusteella) kateellisia esimerkiksi Liliuksen optiotuloista, joista maksetaan veroa ansiotuloverotuksen mukaan. Liliuksen viime vuoden ansiotulo oli 11,3 miljoonaa, pääomatulot 0,5 miljoonaa (vuonna 2005 at 4,4 ja pot 3,3). Jos suurituloiset kerran voivat ottaa tulonsa osinkoina, mikseivät esim. Fortumin johtajat tehneet niin?
Vai onko jälleen kerran sekoitettu osinko- ja optiotulot?

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos niin halutaan, eivätkä maalaisten rahat kelpaa, metro voidaan hanskata Espooseen ihan Espoon (ja Helsingin) omilla rahoilla. Ei valtionkolmanneksen vastaanotto ole mitenkään pakollista.


Ei valtio tulekaan ikimaailmassa osallistumaan 800 miljoonaan taikka miljardiin sillä 30%:lla. Ei ainakaan niin kauan kuin demarit eivät edes ole hallituksessa. Helsinki voi rakentaa ilman valtion rahojakin ja varmaan sen tekeekin, mutta Espoossa tuskin sitä niellään.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos suurituloiset kerran voivat ottaa tulonsa osinkoina, mikseivät esim. Fortumin johtajat tehneet niin?
> Vai onko jälleen kerran sekoitettu osinko- ja optiotulot?


En tiedä, miksi eivät tee niin, jos asia on noin. Kyllähän julkisuudessa on naureskeltu näille 0 euron ansiotulot omaaville tunnetusti rikkaille ihmisille, mutta hehän ottavat tulot yritystensä kautta pääomatuloina. Hullu olisi se, joka kalliina ansiotulona ottaisi rahansa käteen. Ellei halua sitten esiintyä kunnollisena veronmaksajana?

----------


## Jussi

> Kyllähän julkisuudessa on naureskeltu näille 0 euron ansiotulot omaaville tunnetusti rikkaille ihmisille, mutta hehän ottavat tulot yritystensä kautta pääomatuloina. Hullu olisi se, joka kalliina ansiotulona ottaisi rahansa käteen. Ellei halua sitten esiintyä kunnollisena veronmaksajana?


Osinkoja maksetaan vain osakkeiden omistajille. Muutenkin pääomatulot vaativat, että on pääomaa josta nuo tulot tulevat. Esim. sivulta http://www.hs.fi/verotiedot/list.do voi tarkastella viime vuoden verotietoja. Näistä näkyy että kaikki pääomatulolistalla olevat ovat ensisijaisesti omistajia ja sijoittajia, kun taas kaikki johtajat yms. ovat ansiotulolistalla. Käytännössä ainoastaan yksityisyrittäjät voivat itse päättää oman palkkansa verotustavan: maksaako yrittäjä itselleen palkkaa vai ottaako osan tuloksesta itselleen osinkoina.
Viime vuoden suurimpien pääomatulojen saaja muuten oli kuolinpesä, joka oli Suurpellon alueen yksityisiä suurimpia maanomistajia. Tulot tulivat näiden maiden myynnistä VVO:lle ja Asuntosäätiölle.

----------


## sebastin

Tässä viestiketjussa on joitain kommentteja joihin aion vielä vastata - mutta tähän väliin pieni katsaus mitä Länsimetron kanssa samoihin aikoihin on tulossa metroväylän varrella:

Lauttasaari:
http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/prev/img765064.jpg

http://www.ncc.fi/asunnot/paakaupunk...arlettKuva.jpg

http://www.ncc.fi/asunnot/paakaupunk...sericakuva.jpg

Tapiola:
http://www.tapiola.fi/NR/rdonlyres/A.../00Risteys.JPG

Keilalahti / Otaniemi tehdään näiden mukaan:

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...06/Kuva1-1.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...2006/Kuva4.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...2006/Kuva5.jpg
http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...06/Kuva3-1.jpg

Tähän:



Nousee nämä:

----------


## Kani

Herra Merra on tänään ilmoittanut metroyhtiön hallituksen kokouksessa, ettei länsimetron hinta nouse yli 800 miljoonan. Häntä lienee ojennettu, sillä vielä viime viikolla Merra arvioi, että hinta voi kohota jopa yli miljardin. Tällä viikolla Merra arvioi, että hinta voi jäädä jopa alle 800 miljoonan. Ei maksa paljon mitään!

----------


## kemkim

> Herra Merra on tänään ilmoittanut metroyhtiön hallituksen kokouksessa, ettei länsimetron hinta nouse yli 800 miljoonan.


Taas nähdään, mitä tapahtuu kuhnailemalla tärkeissä infrahankkeissa. Jos Länsimetro olisi rakennettu 1990-luvun laman aikaan, olisi saatu homma paljon halvemmalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Yle uutiset 16.1.2008





> Kustannusten nousu vaarantaa länsimetron  
> Julkaistu 16.01.2008, klo 16.24 
> 
> Kuva: YLE
> 
> Länsimetron rakentaminen on vaarassa kustannusten nousun vuoksi. Länsimetron arvioidaan maksavan nyt 800 miljoonaa euroa. Valtio on luvannut aikaisemmin osallistua kustannuksiin kolmanneksella, mutta 
> hinnan kohoamisen kaksinkertaiseksi pelätään olevan liikaa valtiolle.  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos Länsimetro olisi rakennettu 1990-luvun laman aikaan, olisi saatu homma paljon halvemmalla.


Suuri osa Länsimetron kustannusnoususta on suhdanteista riippumatonta. 

Laman aikana Suomen julkisen talouden maksukyky oli myös huomattavasti nykyistä heikompi. Niin Espoon, Helsingin kuin Suomen valtionkin. 

On toki selvää, että Keynesiläisesti ajatellen suuria infrahankkeita kannattaa tehdä laman aikana suhdannetta korjaavana elvytyksenä. Näin tehtiin esimerkiksi Turun raitiotien suuri 1930-luvun laajennus.

Suhdanne-elvytyksenäkään ei kannata tehdä täysin kannattamattomia hankkeita, esimerkiksi Länsimetroa.

----------


## petteri

Minusta ei vaikuta uskottavalta, että valtio perääntyisi länsimetrohankkeesta. Metrosta valtio maksaa kuitenkin paljon vähemmän kuin vaikka Kehä I:stä tai Kehäradasta.

----------


## Jussi

> Taas nähdään, mitä tapahtuu kuhnailemalla tärkeissä infrahankkeissa. Jos Länsimetro olisi rakennettu 1990-luvun laman aikaan, olisi saatu homma paljon halvemmalla.


Minä kävin laman aikana ala-astetta Espoossa. Silloin ei kyllä olisi mistään löytynyt rahaa metroon, kun parhaimmillaan (tai siis pahimmillaan) luokanopettajiakin lomautettiin pariksi viikoksi.

----------


## Kani

On selvää, että kun YVA on todennut länsimetron 452 miljoonan hintaisena vaikutuksiltaan juuri ja juuri plussan puolelle päätyväksi hankkeeksi, sen täytyy muuttua 800 miljoonan hinnalla hyvin miinusmerkkiseksi hankkeeksi, eikä hanketta näin ollen voi rehellisin keinoin esitellä valtuustoille plusmerkkisenä.

Kaikki muut johtopäätökset edellyttävät tosiasioiden vääristelyä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikki muut johtopäätökset edellyttävät tosiasioiden vääristelyä.


Koska liikenneasioissa kaikista asioista ei ole olemassa absoluuttisia totuuksia (tai niitä ei tunneta), voidaan muihin johtopäätöksiin päätyä vääristelemättäkin. Jos kannattavuutta arvioidaan kuten raide-YVA:ssa, päädytään toki mitä ilmeisimmin kannattamattomaan lopputulokseen.

----------


## kemkim

On muistettava, että nykyinen metro on kerännyt valmiinaolonsa aikana lisämatkustajia 1990- ja 2000-luvuilla etenkin kantakaupungin sisäisillä matkoilla. Näin muistan lukeneeni HKL:n jostain raportista. Väkeä on siirtynyt maan päällisistä ratikoista ja busseista metroon ruuhkien lisääntyessä maan päällä. Mikäli ihmiset ovat halukkaita matkustamaan kantakaupungin sisällä metrolla, voisi mm. ehdotettu metro Santahamina-Punavuori-Kamppi-Munkkiniemi olla hyvä idea. Maanalaisia pitkiä käytäviä olisi hyvä rakentaa tässä tilanteessa tarpeeksi, jotta ei tarvitse talvella kulkea ulkoilmassa ja odotella liikennevalojen vaihtumisia. Tässä voitaneen hyödyntää valmiina olevien pysäköintihallien louhittuja tiloja.

----------


## kemkim

> Minä kävin laman aikana ala-astetta Espoossa. Silloin ei kyllä olisi mistään löytynyt rahaa metroon, kun parhaimmillaan (tai siis pahimmillaan) luokanopettajiakin lomautettiin pariksi viikoksi.


Espoossa on rahaa, mutta ei ole halua hoitaa kunnallisia peruspalveluja. Niinhän tässä pari vuotta sittenkin Espoossa kauhisteltiin, kun ei ollut varaa koulukirjoihin paikallisissa kouluissa. Samoin toimeentulotuen kanssa on ollut ongelmia, kun kunta ei tahdo hoitaa näitä asioita kuntoon. Vasta kun oikeustahot puuttuivat tähän lukuisten valitusten jälkeen, jo löytyi rahaa ja energiaa hoitaa hommat kotiin.

----------


## Kani

> Espoossa on rahaa, mutta ei ole halua hoitaa kunnallisia peruspalveluja.


Minusta Espoota on ihan turha syyttää siitä, että länsimetron budjetti on paisumassa sietämättömäksi. Varsinkin, kun koko länsimetro on nimenomaan Helsingin eikä Espoon taloudellisista intresseistä kyhätty hanke.

----------


## Compact

Siis Adieu Etelä-Espoon tunnelirata!

Herran haltuun, olit surullisen huvittava episodi Helsingin joukkoliikenteen historian pitkässä juoksussa. Mammuttitautinen landepeltojen alle louhittu tunnelihanke, joka ei olisi tuonut mukanaan muuta kuin velkaköyhyyden kansamme jälkikasvulle. Olisit ollut kuin sntl.

Nyt on aika ryhtyä päättämään uudenlaisesta, järkevästä, eu:maisesta tulevaisuuden inhimillisestä ja rakennushinnaltaan kohtuullisesta raideliikenteestä! 

Mammuttien on sanottu kuolleen jo tuhansia vuosia sitten, mutta nyt näyttää viimeinen, tosin sikiö, vasta korisevan kuolinkamppailuaan. Ehkä inkarnaatio vielä pyrkii henkiin Landbon seisakkeella susirajan tuollapuolen...

Jalat tukevasti maanpinnalla - sekä raiteet myös!

----------


## kemkim

> Minusta Espoota on ihan turha syyttää siitä, että länsimetron budjetti on paisumassa sietämättömäksi.


Se budjetin paisuminen johtuu ihan puhtaasti rakennusalan ylikuumenemisesta. Johan se on kuultu, että asuntojenkin rakentaminen hiipuu, koska ylisuurten tuotantokustannusten paisuttamilla hinnoilla ne eivät käy kaupaksi. Jos odotetaan, että tulee taantuma ja rahastoidaan rahat kasvamaan korkoa ja odottamaan sitä, niin kyllä se Länsimetro taas on siedettävän hintainen. Odotellessa voidaan suunnitelmia hioa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se budjetin paisuminen johtuu ihan puhtaasti rakennusalan ylikuumenemisesta.


Ei se pelkästään ylikuumenemisen takia ole noin poskettomasti kallistunut. Se on kallistunut YVA:n jälkeen tehdyn automaatiopäätöksen vuoksi sekä pelastuslaitoksen tiukentuneiden vaatimusten vuoksi. Nämä molemmat olisi toki voitu ottaa huomioon jo siinä vaiheessa, kun suunnitelmia esiteltiin valtuustolle. Automaatioon Helsinki oli jo siinä vaiheessa lähtenyt ja olisi varmaan ollut kohtuullista olettaa, että YVA-vaiheessa olisi oltu yhteydessä pelastustoimeen eikä uskoa, että 70-luvun ratkaisut kelpaavat sellaisenaan myös yli 30 vuotta myöhemmin.

Tuo YLE:n uutinen ei ole mitenkään yllättävä. Valtio varmaan katsoo voivansa osallistua länsimetroon sillä alkuperäisellä 150 Me:llä, mikä vastaa noin 19% 800 miljoonasta (joka tuskin jää lopulliseksi hintalapuksi). Ei ole eka kerta kun lausun tämänkin arvion ääneen  :Wink: 

Nyt on mielenkiintoista, löytääkö HS huomiseen lehteen pari demarivaltuutettua, jumppamaikan ja ehkä jonkun kokoomuslaisen jotka toteavat että kyllä metro on tärkeä vaikka se on kallistunut. Olettaisin, että jotain tämäntapaista voisi odottaa. Tai sitten HS vaikenee kokonaan.

----------


## Kani

Näyttää vaikenevan kokonaan. Koko illan aikana ei HS:n nettisivuilla ole mainittu sanallakaan metroyhtiön hallituksen kokouksesta, jossa 800 miljoonaa virallistettiin. Viikko sitten oli uutinen, jossa siteerattiin Ylen väitettä 800 miljoonasta ja etsittiin oma tietolähde, joka puhui 700:sta.

Kun Hesarin sivuilta hakee sanalla "länsimetro", voi todeta, että samaan aikaan kun hintakupla on viimeisen viikon ajan ollut puhkeamassa ja tänään puhjennut, meille on lähes päivittäin syötetty juttuja, joissa länsimetron rakentaminen on jo päätetty ja käytännössä alkanut ja sen asemille kaavoitetaan sitä ja tätä.

Että näin aivojamme pestään vuonna 24 j.Orw. (jälkeen Orwellin).

----------


## sebastin

> Minusta ei vaikuta uskottavalta, että valtio perääntyisi länsimetrohankkeesta. Metrosta valtio maksaa kuitenkin paljon vähemmän kuin vaikka Kehä I:stä tai Kehäradasta.


Aivan. Länsimetro on valtiolle pieni tuettava verrattuna juuri moniin tiehankkeisiin. Esm 50km pätkä moottoritietä maksaa 500+ miljoonaa euroa ja tällaiseen hintaan kuuluu tien omistussuhde rakennuttajalle seuraavaksi 20v vuodeksi. Miten tällainen hanke on kannattava? Mitä erityistä hyötyä moottoritiet tiet tuo verrattuna joukkoliikenteeseen ja vaikka suurnopeusrataan? 




> eikä hanketta näin ollen voi rehellisin keinoin esitellä valtuustoille plusmerkkisenä.


Kyse on joukkoliikenteestä minkä tehtävänä on tuoda palveluja, ei niin ikään tuottaa profiittia. Tässä tapauksessa Länsimetro liittyy vahvasti seudulliseen liikennejärjestelmään. Mutta tottakai on laskettu mitä tonttien hinnan arvon nousuilla saadaan ja muutenkin kaupallisen sektorin eli yritysten tekemillä massiisivisilla investoinnoilla Etelä-Espooseen. Länsimetro on sijoitus hyvinvointiyhteiskuntaan. Länsimetro on yleishyödyllinen hanke. Kannattava/kannattamaton -tällaista mustavalkoista näkemystä ei voi ottaa. Täytyy muistaa että Länsimetro rakennetaan seuraavan 100 vuoden tarpeisiin. 




> Minusta Espoota on ihan turha syyttää siitä, että länsimetron budjetti on paisumassa sietämättömäksi. Varsinkin, kun koko länsimetro on nimenomaan Helsingin eikä Espoon taloudellisista intresseistä kyhätty hanke.


Helsingin ja Espoon taloudellisia intressejä ei voi eriyttää. Kummatkin osapuolet hyötyvät toisista. Ja on vääjämättäkin selvää Espoon olevan suhteessa suurempi nettoaja.

----------


## Jussi

> Näyttää vaikenevan kokonaan. Koko illan aikana ei HS:n nettisivuilla ole mainittu sanallakaan metroyhtiön hallituksen kokouksesta, jossa 800 miljoonaa virallistettiin. Viikko sitten oli uutinen, jossa siteerattiin Ylen väitettä 800 miljoonasta ja etsittiin oma tietolähde, joka puhui 700:sta.
> 
> Kun Hesarin sivuilta hakee sanalla "länsimetro", voi todeta, että samaan aikaan kun hintakupla on viimeisen viikon ajan ollut puhkeamassa ja tänään puhjennut, meille on lähes päivittäin syötetty juttuja, joissa länsimetron rakentaminen on jo päätetty ja käytännössä alkanut ja sen asemille kaavoitetaan sitä ja tätä.


Joillain hesarin toimittajilla tuntuu kyllä olevan hermot kireällä: http://blogit.hs.fi/suurkaupunki/suu...a-espoolaiset/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan. Länsimetro on valtiolle pieni tuettava verrattuna juuri moniin tiehankkeisiin. Esm 50km pätkä moottoritietä maksaa 500+ miljoonaa euroa ja tällaiseen hintaan kuuluu tien omistussuhde rakennuttajalle seuraavaksi 20v vuodeksi. Miten tällainen hanke on kannattava?


Sitä varten on keksitty yhteiskuntataloudellisen kannattavuuden laskentamenetelmä, jossa jokainen autolla ajettu sekunti on tuottoa. Mutta merkittävämpi tekijä on se, että valtion kannattaa edistää autoilua, koska autoilu on valtiontalouden keskeinen verotulojen lähde.

Joukkoliikenne sen sijaan on valtiontaloudelle vain riesa, jota tuetaankin puhtaasti poliittisista syistä. Joukkoliikenteen kannattavuutta on myös yritetty todistaa yhteiskuntatalouden kautta, mutta kehnolla menestyksellä. Vain harvoin joukkoliikennehanke nopeuttaa autoilua kylliksi, jotta sieltä saadaan niitä arvokkaita aikasäästösekunteja.

Länsimetro ei ole valtiolle mikään pikkujuttu. Maassa on muitakin liikennehankkeita, myös joukkoliikenteen hankkeita. Osa niistä on välttämättömiä, osa selvästi hyödyllisiä. Valtio pystyy irroittamaan liikennehankkeiden rahoitukseen tietyn summan, ja se on sitten jaettava tärkeysjärjestyksessä. Tässä tärkeysjärjestyksessä länsimetro on kuitenkin hännillä, vaikka se poliittisesti onkin "kärkihanke".

Länsimetron edut eivät ole liikenteelliset, sen myönsivät kannattajatkin Espoon valtuustossa syksyllä 2006. Hyötyjä tulee maanomistajille ja rakennusliikkeille. Samat hyödyt tai jopa enemmän hyötyjä saadaan huomattavasti vähemmälläkin rahalla, joten miljardin tunnelimetro ei ole tälläkään perusteella kannattava tai ensisijainen. Ja jos nämä hyötyjät myös maksaisivat, he valitsisivat taatusti sellaisen "metron", jolla tulojen ja menojen erotus tuottaa maksimivoitot.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kyse on joukkoliikenteestä minkä tehtävänä on tuoda palveluja, ei niin ikään tuottaa profiittia.


Mikä ei tarkoita, että joukkoliikenteessä ei kannattaisi pyrkiä kustannustehokkuuteen. Kalleutta ja kannattamattomuutta on käytetty kuitenkin jo pitkään mm. ratikoita vastaan tarvittaessa tarkoitushakuisia vertailulukuja käyttäen. Metrolle samat säännöt eivät näytä pätevän.

Sinänsä olen samaa mieltä siitä, että nykyiset LVM:n hankearviointiohjeet eivät sovi taajamien joukkoliikenteen (eikä autoliikenteen) arviointiin. Ohjeiden pohjalta raideliikenne on lähes väistämättä kannattamatonta. Kaupunkitalous olisi parempi arviointien lähtökohta. Toivoisin vain, että joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisetkin tunnustaisivat tämän yhteisesti eivätkä käyttäisi hankearviointeja valikoivasti tiettyjä hankkeita vastaan. Tästä syystä en itse yleensä viittaa Länsimetron hyöty-kustannussuhteeseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos odotetaan, että tulee taantuma ja rahastoidaan rahat kasvamaan korkoa


On rahastoitu jo. Espoolla on mm. peruspalvelujen kehittämisrahasto (arvo n. 160 milj. euroa) ja peruspalvelujen ja maanhankinnan investointirahasto (arvo nousee tänä vuonna yli 360 milj. euroon).

----------


## petteri

> On rahastoitu jo. Espoolla on mm. peruspalvelujen kehittämisrahasto (arvo n. 160 milj. euroa) ja peruspalvelujen ja maanhankinnan investointirahasto (arvo nousee tänä vuonna yli 360 milj. euroon).



Espoolla oli vuoden 2006 lopussa vaihtuvia vastaavia(mm. saatavia, rahoitusomaisuutta ja kassavaroja) 906M ja vierasta pääomaa 1150M. Ei noita rahastoja ole aidosti olemassa, kun Espoo on kuitenkin nettovelallinen. On muuten yleensä aika outoa kassanhallintaa kunnalta ottaa lainaa ja sijoittaa rahat sitten korkomarkkinoille. Nyt Espoo toimii vähän kuin osa Hedge-rahastoista. Hedge-rahastona toimimisessa on kunnalle riskiä. Narvikille kävi aika ohraisesti. http://www.taloussanomat.fi/ulkomaat...591/382?rss=2i

Kunnilla pitäisikin olla yhteinen kassa ja velanhallinta valtion malliin. Taseessa kunnat voisivat tuonkin järjestelyn jälkeen esittää sitten rahat vaikka miten, mutta kassa ja velan järjestelyt hoidettaisiin esimerkiksi valtiokonttorissa.

----------


## sebastin

Ja kun noita liikelaitoksia ja tytäryhtiötiä lähtee penkomaan, on pelkät kassavarat huomattavia. Tämä annettiin Espoon valtuustossa ymmärtää metropäätöksen tekopäivänä, kun rahasta tivattiin, että pakko löytyä jos rakennetaan, kun aikaisemmin linja oli ollut ettei rahaa ole, mutta kun vihdoin päätös metrosta oli aika tehdä, kerrottiin että rahaa on itseasiassa aika paljonkin. Kyllä tietysti pihi saa olla mutta 40v piheys ja joukkoliikenteeseen panostamattomuus maksaa nyt sitten rutkasti enemmän.

Antero kirjoitti tässä keskustelussa - vai olikohan toisessa - en löydä enää - mutta siis että länsimetro maksaa Espoolaiselle 6000?. Eihän tätä näin lasketa että jaetaan kustannukset asukkaille ja sen jälkeen sätitään heitä siitä miten yleishyödyllinen hanke maksaa liikennöidä. Perin merkillistä laskentaa jos siihen ei oteta maan arvon kohoamista huomioon tai kaupallisen sektorin eli yritysten tekemiä sijoituksia Espooseen. Tai muita vaikutuksia.   Esimerkiksi uuden yliopiston päärakennus ei tulisi Espooseen ilman metroa. Tässä on paljon kulttuuriaspektia myös. Mutta jos todella jakaa Länsimetron kustannuksia asukaskohtaisesti, mikä se olisi jos otetaan kaikki kustannushyötyyn vaikuttavat tekijät huomioon? Ja tähän on olemassa useita laskutapoja ei vain yhtä.

----------


## Assamies

Kuulostaa kyllä Länsimetron olevan pahasti vastatuulessa. Hanke on kallistunut ilmeisesti joidenkin laskujen mukaan jopa 50%. Valtiohan oli alunalkujaan luvannut 1/3 rahoitusosuuden.

Toisaalta hyvä sekin, että Ruoholahteen saakka sentään pääsee Metrojunalla...  :Smile:

----------


## sane

> Kuulostaa kyllä Länsimetron olevan pahasti vastatuulessa. Hanke on kallistunut ilmeisesti joidenkin laskujen mukaan jopa 50%. Valtiohan oli alunalkujaan luvannut 1/3 rahoitusosuuden.
> 
> Toisaalta hyvä sekin, että Ruoholahteen saakka sentään pääsee Metrojunalla...


Kyllä se lähemmäs 100% on jo kallistunut (800/452) * 100% = 177% => hinta noussut 77%

edit: Pakko sanoa, että vaikka itse aikaisemmin länsimetroa kannatinkin, on tämä kannatus vähentynyt suuresti muutettuani otaniemeen. Sillä mielestäni miljardi euroa on käsittämätön hinta palvelun pysyessä ennallaan (vuoroväli tihenee, kävelymatka pitenee, maisemat katoavat)

----------


## sebastin

Ei nyt kuitenkaan kohista hinnasta, vaan katsotaan mitä ratkaisua Länsimetro Oy esittää Espoon valtuustolle ja hallitukselle ja katsotaan mitä he siihen vastaavat. Luultavasti kustannuksia karsitaan - kuitenkin siten että asemien katsotaan olevan "laadukkaita".

----------


## Jussi

> Ei nyt kuitenkaan kohista hinnasta, vaan katsotaan mitä ratkaisua Länsimetro Oy esittää Espoon valtuustolle ja hallitukselle ja katsotaan mitä he siihen vastaavat. Luultavasti kustannuksia karsitaan - kuitenkin siten että asemien katsotaan olevan "laadukkaita".


Toivon todella ettei lähdetä vain suoraan karsimaan, sillä se näkyy helposti matkustajamäärissä jos esim. kahdesta sisäänkäynnistä toinen jää rakentamatta (kävelymatkat pitenee entisestään). Ihan pienillä kustannussäästöillä metrosta ei nimittäin järkevän hintaista saa.

----------


## Antero Alku

LVM on nyt karsinut länsimetron rahoitukseen liittyviä huhuja ja luuloja LVM:n Mikko Ojajärven haastattelussa YLEn aikaisessa. Ojajärvi vahvistaa, ettei valtio ei ole sitoutunut toistaiseksi muuhun kuin rahoittamaan suunnittelua, joka siis nyt on loppusuoralla. Miljardin luokassa oleva hinta-arivo johtaa Ojajärven mukaan hankkeen siirtymiseen.

Vielä eilen Espoon vihreiden julkaisemassa tiedotteessa väitettiin valtion sitoutuneen metron rahoitukseen, eikä kustannuksista siten muodostu estettä metron rakentamiselle. Vihreät tuntuvat olevan asiassa hajallaan, sillä tänään olen nähnyt Espoonlahden vihreiden tiedotteen, jossa ollaan täysin toista mieltä. Espoon muut poliittisen ryhmät näyttävät olevan varovaisempia, paitsi Kristillisdemokraattien Laukkanen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> LVM on nyt karsinut länsimetron rahoitukseen liittyviä huhuja ja luuloja LVM:n Mikko Ojajärven haastattelussa YLEn aikaisessa. Ojajärvi vahvistaa, ettei valtio ei ole sitoutunut toistaiseksi muuhun kuin rahoittamaan suunnittelua, joka siis nyt on loppusuoralla. Miljardin luokassa oleva hinta-arivo johtaa Ojajärven mukaan hankkeen siirtymiseen.


Tätä purinaa ei tarvitsisi käydä jos länsimetroa olis alettu rakentaa 10 vuotta sitten, kustannusten ollessa vielä maltillisia. Nyt meillä olisi jo valmis metro, ja jatkorakentaminen Kivenlahteen olisi jo käynnissä. Espooseen ei näytä koskaan olevan sopivaa rakentaa metro. Näin se vain on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toivon todella ettei lähdetä vain suoraan karsimaan, sillä se näkyy helposti matkustajamäärissä jos esim. kahdesta sisäänkäynnistä toinen jää rakentamatta (kävelymatkat pitenee entisestään). Ihan pienillä kustannussäästöillä metrosta ei nimittäin järkevän hintaista saa.


Tunnelimetrosta ei puolestaan saa kuin pieniä kustannussäästöjä, sillä perusratkaisu on kallis. Tunnelirakentamista pidettiin halpana vielä 10 vuotta sitten, kun ei oltu selvitetty turvallisuusnäkökohtia. Suljetut tilat ovat kuitenkin suuri riski, josta Suomessa saatiin ensituntumaa Kampin bussiaseman kanssa.

Kun kaikki mahdollinen on tunnelimetrosta karsittu, lännessä on itään yhteensopimaton metrorata ja matkustajat vaihtavat Ruoholahdessa idän pitkien junien ja lännen nysien välillä, vaikka kalusto olisi muuten samaa. Tähän päädytään, jos "säästetään" tekemällä puolikkaita asemia yksillä sisäänkäynneillä, mikä on käytännössä ainoa merkittävä säästökeino turhan automaatin lisäksi.

Silti hinta on lähempänä miljardia kuin luvattua 450 miljoonaa. Mutta jos pääasiana on rakentaa nykisen ratamitoituksen mukaista raskasmetroa liikenteellisistä näkökohdista piittaamatta, niin sittenhän se on hyvä ratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tätä purinaa ei tarvitsisi käydä jos länsimetroa olis alettu rakentaa 10 vuotta sitten, kustannusten ollessa vielä maltillisia.


Olisiko parempi, että olisi ehditty rakentaa turvallisuustasoltaan arveluttava metro kuin että välitetään myös matkustajista?

Yhtä hyvin voi spekuloida, että tätä keskustelua ei tarvitsisi käydä, jos oltaisiin lähdetty raitioteiden tunnelointiin keskustassa eikä alettu hölmöilemään maailman suurimpien ja leveimpien metrojunien kanssa. Sieltä nämä ongelmat lähtevät, ei siitä että nyt vaaditaan metrolta sitä julkisen tilan turvallisuustasoa, mikä vaaditaan kaikkialla muuallakin.

Silti minä ymmärrän 1960-luvun hölmöjä. Eivät he tienneet sitä, minkä me tiedämme nykyään. He olisivat voineet olla enintään yhtä viisaita ja varovaisia kuin olivat saksalaiset Stadtbahnia miettiessään. Mutta ehkä on kohtuutonta olettaa, että tällä olisi ollut yhtä hyviä insinöörejä kuin Saksassa? Olihan heillä sentään aivan toisenlainen kokemus niin raitioteiden kun metrojenkin valmistamisesta ja käyttämisestä kuin meillä täällä.

Nyt näyttää minusta siltä, että enää ovat hölmöjä vain muutamat poliitikot sekä jotkut innostuneet metroharrastajat. Ainakin insinöörien tekemä länsimetron hankesuunnitelma näyttää olevan realistinen ja ajan tasalla, eikä siinä enää unohdeta, peitellä ja vääristellä asioita kuin vielä RaideYVA:ssa.

Seuraavaksi odotankin järkeä Espoon kaupunginhallitukselta ja sitten valtuustolta. Tosin jos heillä on rahaa, niin saavathan he käyttää sen miten huonosti haluavat. Siinä voi mennä syksyn vaaleissa poliittinen ura, mutta valitettavasti muuten ei vahinkoa voikaan korjata ja korvata.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisiko parempi, että olisi ehditty rakentaa turvallisuustasoltaan arveluttava metro kuin että välitetään myös matkustajista?


Onko raitiotie noin yleisesti ottaen turvallisempi kuin metro? 




> Yhtä hyvin voi spekuloida, että tätä keskustelua ei tarvitsisi käydä, jos oltaisiin lähdetty raitioteiden tunnelointiin keskustassa eikä alettu hölmöilemään maailman suurimpien ja leveimpien metrojunien kanssa. Sieltä nämä ongelmat lähtevät, ei siitä että nyt vaaditaan metrolta sitä julkisen tilan turvallisuustasoa, mikä vaaditaan kaikkialla muuallakin.


Mulla on joskus ollut sellainen tunne, että Suomessa vaaditaan joka asiassa "maailman turvallisinta" ratkaisua. Suomessa kaikenlaisen holhoamisen perinteet istuvat syvässä. 




> Silti minä ymmärrän 1960-luvun hölmöjä. Eivät he tienneet sitä, minkä me tiedämme nykyään. He olisivat voineet olla enintään yhtä viisaita ja varovaisia kuin olivat saksalaiset Stadtbahnia miettiessään. Mutta ehkä on kohtuutonta olettaa, että tällä olisi ollut yhtä hyviä insinöörejä kuin Saksassa? Olihan heillä sentään aivan toisenlainen kokemus niin raitioteiden kun metrojenkin valmistamisesta ja käyttämisestä kuin meillä täällä.


Kyllä Stadtbahnitkin ovat aikoinaan tulleet maksamaan hunajaa. Saksan kaupungeissa oli Helsinkiin verrattuna se ero, että laajat esikaupunkiraitiotieverkot olivat olemassa jo ennestään, tarvittiin vain päivittää ne moderneimmaksi ja rakentaa tunneleita niitä varten keskustaan. Silloin kun metropäätös tehtiin Helsingissä, ei ollut mitään kaupungin sisäistä esikaupunkiraideliikennettä ennestään, vaan jouduttiin aloittamaan ihan tyhjästä. 




> Seuraavaksi odotankin järkeä Espoon kaupunginhallitukselta ja sitten valtuustolta. Tosin jos heillä on rahaa, niin saavathan he käyttää sen miten huonosti haluavat. Siinä voi mennä syksyn vaaleissa poliittinen ura, mutta valitettavasti muuten ei vahinkoa voikaan korjata ja korvata.


Espoossa on rahaa. Ja Helsingissäkin on. Ainoa jota pelkään on valtion vetäytymistä hankkeesta. 

Muuten, kumma että sinä et ole hypinnyt riemusta kattoon kun Helsingin demarit ovat päättäneet olla tukematta keskustatunnelia, mikä merkitsee sitä ettei koko tunnelia tulla rakentamaan, ainakaan moneen kymmeneen vuoteen? Sehän merkitsisi sitä että esim TramWest voitaisiin sittenkin rakentaa satamaradan kuiluun. Keskustatunnelin rakentamatta jättäminen tekee joka tapauksessa raideyhteyden rakentamisen Etelä-Esposeen entistä tärkeämmäksi. Keskustatunnelista olisivat hyötyneet eniten juuri espoolaiset jotka tulevat Helsinkiin töihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

> Muuten, kumma että sinä et ole hypinnyt riemusta kattoon kun Helsingin demarit ovat päättäneet olla tukematta keskustatunnelia, mikä merkitsee sitä ettei koko tunnelia tulla rakentamaan, ainakaan moneen kymmeneen vuoteen? Sehän merkitsisi sitä että esim TramWest voitaisiin sittenkin rakentaa satamaradan kuiluun. Keskustatunnelin rakentamatta jättäminen tekee joka tapauksessa raideyhteyden rakentamisen Etelä-Esposeen entistä tärkeämmäksi. Keskustatunnelista olisivat hyötyneet eniten juuri espoolaiset jotka tulevat Helsinkiin töihin.


Keskustatunnelista hyötyisi myös Itäväylän ja Länsiväylän poikittaisliikenne. Nyt kun keskustatunnelia ei rakenneta on metro ainoa vaihtoehto. Rakennetaanhan nyt raideliikenne seuraavaa 100 vuotta ajatellen. 

Valtio tuskin vetäytyy hankkeesta. Jonkinlainen rahoitusosuus varmasti järjestyy.  Jos Länsimetron rakentaminen viivästyy, Länsiväylä ja Turunväylä tietullitetaan, bussilla pääsee  :Wink: , ja on välittömästi siirryttävä muiden esikaupunkilinjojen pariin. Ensisijaisesti kuitenkin tulisi rakentaa metro Espooseen ja laahentaa metroverkkoa muutenkin, ja myöhemmin lähteä tietullitukseen. Helsinkiläisten keskuudessa tietullit on suosittu ratkaisu ja valtuustossakin on kannattajia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko raitiotie noin yleisesti ottaen turvallisempi kuin metro?


Tilastollisesti ei, koska se kulkee myös katuympäristössä, joka on riskialtis. Mutta pintaliikenne ei tarvitse sellaisia turvallisuusratkaisuja kuin tunneliliikenne. Eikä 35 cm laiturikorkeus ole sellainen riski kuin 90-105 cm ilman ovia. 




> Muuten, kumma että sinä et ole hypinnyt riemusta kattoon kun Helsingin demarit ovat päättäneet olla tukematta keskustatunnelia, mikä merkitsee sitä ettei koko tunnelia tulla rakentamaan, ainakaan moneen kymmeneen vuoteen?


Enkös minä kirjoittanut siitä tänne ensimmäisenä? Ja olen jo 2003 tehnyt esityksen autottomasta keskustasta ilman keskustatunnelia. Olen vastustanut sitä kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa myös. Järki voitti demareissa ja olen tyytyväinen. Ei siitä tarvitse elämöidä kuten jotkut metrounelmistaan.

Onneksi sinun kanssasi Rainer voi keskustella järkevästi, kiitos mukavasta vaihtelusta viimeaikojen JLF-viesteissä.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Keskustatunnelista hyötyisi myös Itäväylän ja Länsiväylän poikittaisliikenne.



Ja siitä hyötyy myös keskusta, joka tarvitsee lisää autoja kadut täyttämään, vai?




> Nyt kun keskustatunnelia ei rakenneta on metro ainoa vaihtoehto.



Metro on ainoa vaihtoehto keskustan alittamiseen, ei muuhun. Muita hyviä reittejä ja välineitä pisaa maan pinnalla, ja toivottavasti niistä tehdään parempia.




> Rakennetaanhan nyt raideliikenne seuraavaa 100 vuotta ajatellen.



Ei siinä yhtään ajatella seuraavaa sataa vuotta jos hassataan kaikki rahat putkiin, joiden tarpeellisuuksista ei voi mennä varmuuteen.

Jaksat jauhaa tuota sataa vuotta, muttet yhtään ajattele lyhyellä tähtäimellä. Tarvitsemme sitä Euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä NYT!





> Ensisijaisesti kuitenkin tulisi rakentaa metro Espooseen ja laahentaa metroverkkoa muutenkin, ja myöhemmin lähteä tietullitukseen.



Tärkeintä on kyllä puuttua ongelman ytimeen ja jättää pakkokeinot sikseen. Ensiksi on parasta tehdä joukkoliikenne niin houkuttelevaksi, ettei mitään tunneleita tai pakkokeinoja tarvita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tilastollisesti ei, koska se kulkee myös katuympäristössä, joka on riskialtis. Mutta pintaliikenne ei tarvitse sellaisia turvallisuusratkaisuja kuin tunneliliikenne. Eikä 35 cm laiturikorkeus ole sellainen riski kuin 90-105 cm ilman ovia.


Vaikka raitioteistä kulkisi suurimman osan matkastaan muualla kuin kadulla, sen tasoristeykset ja mahdollisuudet loikkia radan yli tekevät sen turvattomammaksi kuin metro tai vastaava korkeilla laitureilla varustettu järjestelmä. Olen asunut rantaradan varrella parissa eri paikassa ajanjaksona jolloin laiturit olivat matalat ja radan ylittämistä ei oltu estetty asianmukaisella tavalla, ja nähnyt useita läheltä-piti tilanteita kun ollaan yritetty ehtiä junaan juoksemalla raiteiden yli. Harva se viikko sai paikallislehdissä lukea pikku-uutisia että joku oli jäänyt junan alle. Myös tasoristeykset jossa autot ylittivät radan olivat varsinaisia surmanloukkuja, puomeista ja varoituskelloista huolimatta. 

Kuvittelisin että Espoon metroratkaisun kalleus liittyy evakuointiin "worst case" tilanteissa, jollaisia ovat mm laaja terrori-isku tai kahden junan yhteentörmäys linjalla tai tunnelin täyttyminen vedellä tms, jotka ovat äärettömän epätodennäköisiä. Tässä ollaan jo lähellä ydinvoimaloiden turvallisuustasoa. Helsingin nykyinen metro on hyvin hoidettu moneen muuhun verrattuna, ja turvallisuudesta on huolehdittu jo ennestään, ja pelastusharjoituksia pidetään jatkuvasti. Automatiikan ja laituriovien hanskaamiseksi kuvittelisin että löytyisi maailmalta valmiita pakettiratkaisuja ja että valmistajien välillä on jonkinlaista kilpailua ettei tarvitse ostaa kalleinta mitä löytyy. Länsimetron kohdalla, jos tunnelit tulevat liian kalliiksi, niin luovutaan sitten tunneleista siellä missä se on mahdollista. Kuvittelisin näin olevan ainakin Lauttasaaren ja Keilaniemen välillä sekä osassa matkaa Tapiolasta länteen. Maanalaisten asemien, silloin kun ne ovat jonkun liikekiinteistöjen yhteydessä, pitää myös kiinteistöjen omistajien osallistua rakennuskustannuksiin, koska juuri ne tulevat hyötymään niistä. 

On vielä sekin mahdollisuus, että lyhennetään metroa päättymään Tapiolaan, ja toteutetaan myöhemmin jatkot kombi-tai vastaavalla kevyemmällä kalustolla ajettavaksi, joka ei vaadi eritasoratkaisuja. Kauempaa tuleville länsiväyläbusseille tehtäisiin liityntäterminaali Keilaniemen metroasemalle eikä Tapiolaan, jolloin matka-aika ei pitene, mutta säästetään rahaa kun bussien ei tarvitse käydä Kampissa asti. 




> Enkös minä kirjoittanut siitä tänne ensimmäisenä? Ja olen jo 2003 tehnyt esityksen autottomasta keskustasta ilman keskustatunnelia. Olen vastustanut sitä kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa myös. Järki voitti demareissa ja olen tyytyväinen. Ei siitä tarvitse elämöidä kuten jotkut metrounelmistaan.


Kokonaan autoton keskusta on kaunis ajatus, mutta ei istu oikein suomalaiseen kulttuuriin. Siihen uskon, että autoilua voi ja pitääkin vähentää ennestään alkamalla periä ruuhkamaksuja keskustassa ajamisesta. 

Keskustatunnelin sijaan on joka tapauksessa alettava toteuttaa pikaisesti jokin raideyhteys länteenkin, että sadaan aikaiseksi konkreettinen vaihtoehto kehäykkösellä ajamiselle,  joka on monelle raideyhteyden puuttuessa ainoa kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto päästä kaupungin läpi.

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

> Tärkeintä on kyllä puuttua ongelman ytimeen ja jättää pakkokeinot sikseen. Ensiksi on parasta tehdä joukkoliikenne niin houkuttelevaksi, ettei mitään tunneleita tai pakkokeinoja tarvita.


Kyllä tietullittamista voi siirtää, mutta milläs teet joukkoliikennettä houkuttelevaksi kun ei ole kattavaa verkostoa. Bussit eivät houkuttele enempää matkustajia olivat ne millaisia tahansa.


Helsingin sanomat uutisoi tänään Länsimetrosta:
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135233372723




> Länsimetron rakentaminen uhkaa siirtyä
> 
> Yleisradion mukaan liikenneministeriön liikennejärjestelmäyksikön päällikkö Mikko Ojajärvi epäilee rakentamisen siirtyvän hinta-arvion kallistuttua.
> 
> Ojajärven mukaan kalliita tiehankkeita, joissa kustannukset ovat kohonneet huomattavasti, on siirretty. Metron rakentaminen olisi tarkoitus aloittaa ensi vuonna.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä tietullittamista voi siirtää, mutta milläs teet joukkoliikennettä houkuttelevaksi kun ei ole kattavaa verkostoa. Bussit eivät houkuttele enempää matkustajia olivat ne millaisia tahansa.



Ymmärrät selkeästi, mikä on ongelma. Muttet tunnu ymmärtävän sitä, ettei metro nykymuotoisena ole kattava, ja että juuri metro tarvitsee bussiliikennettä.

Et myöskään näe sen vertaa tulevaisuutta, jotta ymmärtäisit näiden metron viivästymisiä syiksi hinnannousuihin. Jos metro viivästyy, ei sitä myöhemmin enää tulla rakentamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Mahtaa olla Hesarilla tiukat paikat, kun se joutuu jo uutisoimaan länsimetron viivästymisestä, ja ihan asiallisesti jopa. Kokkinen pitää vielä 800 Me kattona, mutta eiköhän hänkin totu miljardiajatukseen pikku hiljaa.

Demarit sen sijaan kertovat aamun HBL:ssä Kaliman suulla, että keskustatunneli piti kuopata, jotta rahaa riittää länsimetroon ja Sipoon metroon. Ei siis mitään ennalta-arvaamatonta siinä lausunnossa.

----------


## vristo

Koska tässä maailmassa on aina tilaa erinlaisille pohdinnoille ja länsimetron kohdalla ollaan selvästi lähestymässä jonkinlaista "aikalisää", tuli myös omassa mielessäni jonkinlainen vaihtoehto tähän länsimetrokeskusteluun:

Olisikohan siinä mitään ideaa, että länsimetroa tosiaankin lykättäisiin ja raide-Jokeria sensijaan aikaistettaisiin sieltä ensi vuosikymmenen lopulta tähän päivään; saadaanhan siinä aikaiseksi todella tärkeä poikittainen raideyhteys huomattavasti vähemmällä rahalla. Ajetaan nykyinen bussi-Jokerin liikennöintisopimus loppuun Concordia Bus Finlandin busseilla, kohta tuplanivelillä, ja suunnitellaan, rakennetaan ja valmistellaan Jokerin siirto raiteille tapahtuvaksi heti nykyisen bussisopimuksen päätyttyä.

Mutta Lauttasaaren suunta toisaalta tarvitsee jotain tehokkaampaa joukkoliikenneratkaisua nykyisten bussiensa tilalle, jotka ovat käymässä varsin ahtaaksi eteenkin ruuhka-aikaan. Metro on kieltämättä tehokas niille, jotka asuvat saaren ainoan metroaseman läheisyydessä, mutta esimerkiksi vattuniemeläisille tai sillan kupeessa asuville matkat muuttuvat hankalammiksi. Jatketaan se ratikka Lauttasaaren sillan yli korvaamaan nykyiset bussilinjat. Ja miksei sitten Jokeria Tapiolasta Lauttasaaren kautta edelleen Helsingin keskustaan. Jos Jokerin raideleveys olisi vaikkapa sama kuin metron eli 1524mm se pystyisi hyödyntämään Helsingin metro verkon kokonaan kun vain laituri-ja ovien korkeuksistä päästäisiin sopuun. Ajettaisiin Jokerilla pikaratikkana, mutta kun se pääse ehkäpä Ruoholahdessa tunneliin tulee siitä täysverine metro, jota ajetaan ratikkamaisilla metrojunilla(esim. Kölnin K5000-vaunut). Sama vaunu voisi tuossa tilanteessa ajaa Viikin peltoja pitkin, täysin toisenlaisessa ympäristössä.
Jos taas raidejokerilla ajettaisiin 1000mm kalustolla, olisi koko Helsingin nykyinen ja laajennussuunnitemat käytettävissä.

Eli: halutaanko "ratikka-jokeri" vaiko "lightrail-jokeri? Ensimmäinen hydyntäisi osaaltaan jo olemassa olevaa Helsingin ratikkaverkostoa. Jälkimmäinen taas perustuisi paljolti mm. täys-eristettyihin varsin rautatiemallisiin ratoihin ja nykyisen metrolinja olemassa oloa käytettäisiin reippaasti hyvkseen. Tässä vaihtoehdossa voisi olla jopa niin, että radoilla käytettäisiin kattovirroittin varustettuja M-200-metrojunia. Siis raide-Jokerilla. Pysäkit voisivat olla maanpällisinä melkoisen simppeleitä. Junia ajettaisiin vaikkapa korkeintaan 4 vaunuparin junia ja kattovirroituksella siis. Koko metron automaatioprojekti oltaisin jo kuopattu tarpettomana ja liian kalliina. 

En ole siis länsimetron vastustaja, mutta rakennuskustannukset tosiaankin alkavat hieman hirvittää kannattajaakin, enkä sallisi toisaalta myös metron asemien tms. tinkimistä kovasti kustannusten karsimiseksi. Se ei palvele ketään.

----------


## Kani

> Mahtaa olla Hesarilla tiukat paikat, kun se joutuu jo uutisoimaan länsimetron viivästymisestä, ja ihan asiallisesti jopa.


Tänään väitettiin, että länsimetron rakentamisesta on päätetty Espoon valtuustossa syksyllä 2006.

Pääkirjoitus on järkyttynyt keskustatunnelin rajusta kustannusarvion noususta ja pitää 500 miljoonaa liian suurena. Loogisesti sama kai pätee myös erääseen toiseen hankkeeseen?

----------


## -Epex82-

Jos Länsimetrolle ei löydy perusteita, niin tuskinpa Kani löytää yksityisautoilijoille tehtävästä keskustatunnelista senkään vertaa perusteita. Autoilua kun ei kannata vähentää autoilua lisäämällä.Vai?

----------


## sebastin

Väittämät ettei Helsingin metron kaltaista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää rakenneta enää missään on väärä. Otan tähän esimerkiksi Eurooppalaiset pääkaupungit Amsterdam ja Kööpenhamina. Nämä ovat Helsingin kanssa suhteellisen samankokoisia kaupunkeja. Joukkoliikenteen osalta nämä kaupungit eroavat raitioliikenteessä, Kööpenhaminan keskustan raitioliikenne lopetettiin 1972. Helsingin ja Amsterdamin keskustoissa on laaja raitiotieverkko, linjastoa erottaa Amsterdamin malli, jossa kaikkien linjojen lähtöpysäkki on Amsterdam Centraal eli rautatieasema. Amsterdamissa raitiovaunut ovat Helsingin raitiovaunuja nopeampia johtuen ettei kanta-kaupunkialueella suosita autoliikennettä ja autoilu on tehty monin paikoin hankalaksi. Kaupunki on täynnä elektronisia katupylväitä joilla teitä voidaan tarvittaessa avata huoltoliikenteelle. Lähijunaliikenne on näissä kolmessa kaupungissa samankaltainen, ollen osa valtakunnallista rataverkkoa palvellen vain tiettyjä alueita. Raideleveydet näissä kaupungeissa vaihtelevat.

Amsterdamissa aloitettiin Helsingin metron tapainen järjestelmä hieman aikaisemmin kuin täällä, 1977 lukujen vaihteessa avattiin liikenteelle ja pian kahden linjan verkko oli valmis. Metrosysteemiä laajennettiin vasta 1990 yhdellä uudella linjalla. Tämä linja tehtiin alkuperäisten linjojen kanssa samalla osuudella yhteensopivaksi ja muualla rakennettiin light metro/light rail -standardein. Vuonna 1997 avattiin uusi linja ring line mikä on oikeastaan eräänlainen zik zak -mallinen linja. Vuonna 2002 aloitettiin neljännen linjan rakentaminen joka valmistuu 2012 ja myöhemmin rakennetaan yhteys myös lentokentälle. Rataa on 42.5 km, linjoja neljä ja asemia 52. 

Kööpenhaminassa oltiin pitkään ilman metroa, ja Kööpenhaminan metropäätös on tuore ja siten hyvin ajankohtainen mallisesimerkki samankokoisten metropolien joukkoliikenneratkaisuksi. Tässäkin pääkaupungissa katsottiin myös tulevaan tarpeeseen, eikä lähdetty pienempiin keskuksiin sopiviin ratkaisuihin. Isoimpaan sopii isoin. Valittiin täysin automatisoitu metro, mikä kaikenlisäksi liikennöi vuorokauden ympäri. Metron kanssa kilpailevia ehdotuksia oli vanhantyyppinen ratikkaverkko ja sen laajentaminen, kuskimetro sekä pika-ratikka tunneliosuuksilla keskustassa. Metro valittiin koska metrossa on suurin kapasiteetti, nopeus ja turvallisuus. Metrovalinnalla vältettiin myös laajojen remonttien tarve katuverkossa ja mahdolliset talojen purkamiset keskustassa. Osa metrolinjoista kulkee pinnassa kanta-kaupungin ulkopuolella.
Tiedettiin myös että valittiin selkeästi kallein ratkaisu. Metropäätös sai laajaa kritiikkiä osakseen, mutta se laantui, ja nopeasti laantuikin, sillä ei vain matkustajat olleet tyytyväisiä, vaan myös suuret kustannukset lähtivät ennakoitua nopeampaa hyötysuuntaisiksi. Kööpenhaminan metropäätöstä innoitti Brescian, Rooman, Milanonon ja Thessalonikin valinnat raskasraidesivuvirtametro. Helsingin metrosta nämä erottaa tunnelitekniikka.

Rakentaminen aloitettiin 1997 ja kuningatar avasi ensimmäiset kaksi linjaa 2002 käsittäen 21km rataa ja 22 asemaa 1,2 miljardin euron hintalappu kourassa. Vuonna 2007 avattiin toisesta metrolinjasta jatke lentokentälle ja väliin jäävää rakentamattomia alueita kaavoitetaan myöhemmin. Hieman kuin Helsingissäkin. Kööpenhaminassa ja Amsterdamissa ja kohta myös Helsingissä on tavan junaraideyhteys lentokentälle. Tanskassa samaan syssyyn laitettiin toinen miljardi euroa littiin Ruotsin kanssa Juutinrauman siltaan ja tunneliin. Tuohon massiiviseen rakennelmaan meren yli ja ali.

Anw, Kööpenhaminan metron käyttäjämäärät jäivät ennakoitua alemmaksi, joukkoliikenteen suosio lisääntyi vain reilu 20%. 115 000 ihmistä käyttää metroa päivittäin. Päätös kahdesta uudesta linjasta, kehälinja ja uusi haara tehtiin 2005 ja Tanskan parlamentti sinetöi ratkaisun hieman reilu vuosi sitten. Asemien määrä kasvaa 37 ja rakentaminen maksaa 2 miljardia euroa. Uudet linjat ovat käytössä 2018 ja jatkohaarat jo piirustuspöydällä. Metron käyttäjämäärän arvellaan olevan 275 000 matkaa päivässä, ja tällä kertaa joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvu on arveltu olevan 25%.

Metropäätös Helsingissä ja Espoossa on varsin perusteltu ratkaisu.

----------


## sebastin

Amsterdamin metro:
kuvalinkki

Kööpenhaminan metro:
kuvalinkki

----------


## -Epex82-

Hyvä pointti sebastin. Metrohan on tunnetusti oikein hyvä kulkuväline, mutta tällä foorumilla on paljon sellaisia, jotka eivät vain pidä lähijunista ja metroista ja yrittävät eri syistä esittää niitä vastaan perusteluja. Metron matkustusmukavuuskin on aivan eri luokkaa, kuin bussin.
pk-seutu tarvitsee kansainvälisten esimerkkien mukaan toimivan raideliikenneverkon, parempi olisi luonnollisesti yhdistää kaupungit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väittämät ettei Helsingin metron kaltaista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää rakenneta enää missään on väärä. Otan tähän esimerkiksi Eurooppalaiset pääkaupungit Amsterdam ja Kööpenhamina.


Tiedätkö, että Euroopassa on avattu kymmeniä raitioteitä sinä aikana kun Amsterdam ja Kööpenhamina ovat tehneet omat metroratkaisunsa? 2000-luvulla on Euroopassa avattu 5 metroa mutta 46 raitiotietä. Tällä ei tietenkään ole mitään merkitystä, koska sinulle käyvät esimerkiksi ne pari oljenkortta, jotka vain löydät.



Olen referoinut nämä molemmat tapaukset omilla nettisivuillani, joten minun on helppo täydentää esittämäsi harhaanjohtava kuva oikeaksi.

Amsterdamissa lähdettin metron rakentamiseen samoihin aikoihin kuin Helsingissä, ja sielläkin hanke saatiin läpi todellista huomattavasti pienemmällä kustannusarviolla. Mutta Amsterdamissa peli pantiin poikki toisin kuin meillä.

Kun nyt rakennetaan uutta metrolinjaa, sitä ei tehdä vanhojen virheiden kaunistelemiseksi, vaan liikenteellisisiin tarpeisiin. Sillä korvataan vilkaassa käytössä olevia lauttayhteyksiä, ei pintaliikennettä eli busseja tai raitioteitä, kuten länsimetron, itämetron ja sinun metrounelmasi tapauksissa. Linjan ennustettu matkustajamäärä on 200.000 matkaa päivässä, neljä kertaa niin paljon kuin länsimetrolla.

Raideleveydet eivät muuten Amsterdamissa vaihtele, vaan radat on rakennettu hyvin ja raideleveys pysyy 1435 millissä.

Kööpenhamina on todellakin hyvä esimerkki - siitä, mitä ei pidä tehdä. Ei sielläkään haluta julkisesti virhettä myöntää, joten metro on siitä päättäneiden poliitikkojen myötätuulessa hinnastaan ja ongelmistaan huolimatta. Onneksi sielläkin toimii pintaliikenne edelleen, joten epäonnistuneesta metrosta ei ole suurta haittaa.

Esittämäsi selitykset siitä, ettei maantasoiselle raitioliikenteelle muka olisi tilaa ovat täysin totuudenvastaisia. Kööpenhamina on säilyttänyt keskustan asemakaavansa samanlaisena kuin se oli silloin, kun raitioliikenne poliittisella päätöksellä korvattiin busseilla. Bussit vievät enemmän tilaa, joten tietenkin raitioverkko olisi mahtunut siihen, mistä se aikanaan purettiin pois, ja se olisi tarjonnut moninkertaisen kapasiteetin busseihin - ja myös toteutettuun metroon nähden.

Kööpenhaminan metron suurin virhe on automatisointi, minkä vuoksi liikenne takkuaa ja hidastelee pysyvästi ja metron kapasiteetti on hintaansa nähden toivottoman pieni. Täysin päin vastoin kuin väität. Junien kapasiteetti on 300 henkilöä, eli ne ovat keskimääräisen nykyaikaisen raitiovaunun kokoisia. Asemat ovat yhden junan pituisia, joten kapasiteettia ei voi kasvattaa. Radan ja asemien hintaa vaatimaton kapasiteetti ei alenna.

Nykyaikaisella raitioverkolla Kööpenhamina olisi saanut rakennetun metron hinnalla paljon laajemman ja tehokkaamman sekä matkustajia paremmin palvelevan raideliikenteen. Mutta kun metron rakentaminen kytkettiin Örestadin alueen tonttimyyntituloihin, oli varaa tehdä kallis virhe.

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

Amsterdamissa korvataan kyllä bussiliikennettä uudella metrolla eikä niinkään lauttaliikennettä. Kaupungin pohjoisosiin vedettävä Buikslotermeerpleinille vedettävän metrolinjan alueelle on keskusasemalta tunnelia pitkin melkoinen bussiralli. Pitkiä nivelautoja kulkee letkana pohjoiseen.

Amsterdamissa tehdään kyllä pohjoisosissa sama virhe kuin Helsingissä. Metro rakennetaan moottoritien viereen (tai kuten AMS:n tapauksessa - moottoritiekaistojen väliin).

Kööpenhaminan metrosta olen samaan mieltä kuin Antero, se on kapasiteetiltaan vaatimaton. Köpiksessä on kuitenkin erittäin hyvin toimiva ja laaja S-juna verkko.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Saapa nähdä miten käy. Yksi asia on ainakin selvä,YVA:ssa määritelty eri vaihtoehtojen paremmuusjärjestys on mennyt uusiksi. Tarkennetuin tiedoin YVA:n kombi-ratkaisu tulee tutkituista vaihtoehdoista parhaaksi. Kun mukaan lasketaan Sipoon metro, kevennetty metro, tuollainen Oslo-tyyppinen, olisi varmaan sattuvin tässä tilanteessa. Sillä saavutettaisiin aika lailla samat hyödyt kuin TramWestissä ja suunnilleen samaan hintaan. Siis saataisiin melkein yhtä hyvä kuin TramWest, mutta vailla sen suurinta heikkoutta: ollakseen toteuttamiskelpoinen, pitäisi myös Helsingin raitiotie uusia samalla ja muuttaa myös Helsingin joukkoliikenteen rakentamisperusteita. Siis myös Helsingissä pitäisi toteuttaa pikaraitiotiekonsepti. Siis liian iso pala kerralla haukattavaksi. (Sinällään on tärkeää, että esitetään suunnitelmia, joissa oikeasti etsitään parasta mahdollista ratkaisua, ei pelkästään "poliittisesti realistisia") 

Mutta Kevyt-metro olisi nyt realismia, niin poliittisesti kuin liikenteellisesti ja taloudellisesti.

----------


## Kani

> Jos Länsimetrolle ei löydy perusteita, niin tuskinpa Kani löytää yksityisautoilijoille tehtävästä keskustatunnelista senkään vertaa perusteita. Autoilua kun ei kannata vähentää autoilua lisäämällä.Vai?


Ei löydy perusteita ei. Ihan loogista, että sekä keskustatunneli että länsimetro romahtivat samalla viikolla, olivathan molemmat autoilua lisääviä hankkeita, ja ehkä nyt pärjätään ilman keskustatunnelia kun ei tule länsimetroakaan.

----------


## kemkim

> ehkä nyt pärjätään ilman keskustatunnelia kun ei tule länsimetroakaan.


Espoossa kiirehditään Länsimetroa:
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135233452772

----------


## Kani

> Espoossa kiirehditään Länsimetroa:
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135233452772


Espoon kokoomuksen Jukka Mäkelä voisi itse kiirehtiä rahojen etsimistä, jos haluaa metron (eli kehätieinvestoinnit). Valtio on luvannut metroon 30-prosenttisensa siihen aikaan, kun kustannusarvio oli vielä aivan toisesta maailmasta kuin nyt. Lupausta rahoituksesta ei olisi missään tapauksessa tullut, jos oikea hinta olisi ollut tiedossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Espoossa kiirehditään Länsimetroa:
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135233452772


Minusta HS voisi ylipäätään skarpata uutisointiaan, jotta se olisi vähän uskottavampaa vapaana tiedonvälityksenä eikä vaikuttamisena.

HS kirjoittaa jatkuvasti valtuuston tekemästä metron rakentamispäätöksestä, vaikka mitään sellaista päätöstä ei ole tehty. Syyskuussa päätettiin valita tunnelimetro Etelä-Espoon liikennesuunnittelun pohjaksi, ja vieläpä ehdollisesti. Oli poliittinen tilanne ja muutaman poliitikon esittämät kommentit mitä hyvänsä, vielä ollaan kaukana rakentamispäätöksestä ja nyt paljon kauempana kuin pari viikkoa sitten.

HS on myös kirjoittanut, että valtio olisi luvannut 30 % eli 90 M. LVM on kiistänyt sitoutumiset ylipäätään, prosentti ja euromäärä eivät täsmää kumpaankaan syksyllä 2006 esillä olleeseen kustannusarvioon. Eli 430 ilman Koivusaarta ja 452 Koivusaaren kanssa. 90 M on 30 % 300 M:stä, joka on ollut kustannusarvio joskus 1990-luvulla.

Espoon valtuustolle on tänään esitetty tiedonantona sitä, mitä he ovat kuunnelleet jo toista viikkoa radiosta ja lukeneet lehdistä. Kysymyksiä ei ollut lupa esittää eikä vastauksia siis saada. Toimialajohtaja Louko eritteli kustannusnousua tähän tapaan
Turvalaitteet 100 MAutomaatti 60 MNiittykummun asemaan varautuminen 50 MYleinen kustannustason nousu 7090 MAsemien nykyaikaisuus 20 MSuunnittelukulut 15 M
Lisäksi liikennöinti maksaa 18,3 M vuodessa. Mikä on muuten enemmän kuin itämetron liikennöinti nykyään, vaikka idässä liikennöidään 21 km ja täällä 13 km. RaideYVA:n aikaan metroliikenne maksoi 9 M. Näinkö se automaatti säästää kustannuksia?

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n Päpä on jäljessä. Odotin häneltä tuollaista artikkelia heti hinnannousu-uutisen yhteyteen, mutta nyt kesti noinkin kauan saada kiinni porukkaa, joka metroa kannattaa. Mäkelän kommentin (itsekin nykyään kansanedustaja) tulkitsen ihan teatteriksi: toki hän tietää, ettei valtio mitään 240 Me metrosta ole maksamassa, mutta tuo on tapa säilyttää omat ja puolueensa kasvot. "Kyllähän me se metro halutaan, mutta kun noi toiset..."

Noista Loukon luvuista nähdäänkin sitten hyvin se, ettei se "luksusmetro" maksa sen enempää kuin tavallinenkaan. 20Me on pikkurahaa tuossa konkurssissa. Myönnätkö, seba?

----------


## vristo

Vaihtoehto länsimetrolle. Superbussilinjat Espooseen, NYT!  :Wink: 

Runko-osuudet noin (Kamppi-Tapiola, Kamppi-Matinkylä. Kamppi-Suokka ja Kivenlahti ja loput sitten normaalisti ajaen. Nivelbusseilla, tottakai!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaihtoehto länsimetrolle. Superbussilinjat Espooseen, NYT!


Niin, voihan busseistakin tehdä raideliikennettä.  :Smile: 

Puuttumatta siihen, miten tuo toimii jos meille vielä joskus tulee talvi, ihmettelen vain sitä, mitä tuolla voitettaisiin nykyisiin bussikaistoihin verrattuna?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi liikennöinti maksaa 18,3 M vuodessa. Mikä on muuten enemmän kuin itämetron liikennöinti nykyään, vaikka idässä liikennöidään 21 km ja täällä 13 km. RaideYVA:n aikaan metroliikenne maksoi 9 M.


Korjaan itseäni tai tarkemmin sanottuna saamaani tietoa. 18,3 M ei tarkoittanutkaan liikennöintikuluja, vaan Loukon esittelyssä se oli Länsimetron vuosikustannus 30 vuotta 5 %. En kylläkään saa selville, miten tämä on laskettu. Ainakaan se ei ole Espoon 402,5 M:n maksuosuuden (72 %) kuoletus 30 vuoden ajalla 5 % korolla, koska se olisi 26,2 M.

Liikennöintikustannuksia on selvitetty YTV:n tekemässä liikennöintisuunnitelmassa (YTH 14.12.2007), jossa seudun joukkoliikenteen kokonaisliikennöintikustannuksiksi on laskettu 331,5 M/vuosi. RaideYVA:ssa vastaava luku oli 326,7 M. Ero on 4,8 M/vuosi, eli liikennöinti on kallistunut RaideYVA:sta.

Selvitys erittelee Etelä-Espoon linjojen liikennöinnin kustannukset. Nyt laskettu liikennöinnin hinta on 95,6 M ja RaideYVA:ssa laskettiin bussiliikennejärjestelmän hinnaksi 116,5 M. Tämän mukaan liikennöintikuluissa tulisi Espoossa säästöä 20,9 M vuodessa. RaideYVA:n metroliikennöinnin hinta oli 94,7 M, joten Espoon osuus on noussu RaideYVA:sta 0,9 M.

Mutta näiden lukujen perusteella ei kykene päätymään mitenkään lukuun 18,8 M/vuosi Espoon kustannuksiksi siitä, että metro rakennetaan Matinkylään.

Antero

----------


## jhaarni

> Niin, voihan busseistakin tehdä raideliikennettä. 
> 
> Puuttumatta siihen, miten tuo toimii jos meille vielä joskus tulee talvi, ihmettelen vain sitä, mitä tuolla voitettaisiin nykyisiin bussikaistoihin verrattuna?


Ehkä yksityisautot pysyy vähän helpommin poissa noilta radoilta? Ja voi ajaa sataa?

Muuten tuntuu että tuollainen yhdistää oivallisesti raideliikenteen varjopuolet bussiliikenteen heikkouksiin  :Smile: 

- Janne

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Selvitys erittelee Etelä-Espoon linjojen liikennöinnin kustannukset. Nyt laskettu liikennöinnin hinta on 95,6 M ja RaideYVA:ssa laskettiin bussiliikennejärjestelmän hinnaksi 116,5 M. Tämän mukaan liikennöintikuluissa tulisi Espoossa säästöä 20,9 M vuodessa. RaideYVA:n metroliikennöinnin hinta oli 94,7 M, joten Espoon osuus on noussu RaideYVA:sta 0,9 M.
> 
> Mutta näiden lukujen perusteella ei kykene päätymään mitenkään lukuun 18,8 M/vuosi Espoon kustannuksiksi siitä, että metro rakennetaan Matinkylään.


Voisikohan erot selittää se, että YVA:ssa oli laskettu karkeasti, ja vain vuodelle 2030. YTV:n selvityksessä on eri luvut vuodelle 2015 ja 2030 jolloin metro ulottuisi Kivenlahteen. Väestönkasvu-ennusteet saattavat myös heittää niissä. Sitäkään ei selviä missään, mihin pisteeseen Helsingissä metron liikennöintikustannukset ulotetaan eri vaihtoehdoissa, onko se Ruoholahti, Kamppi, Rautatientori vai mikä?

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Amsterdamin, Kööpenhaminan ja Helsingin metrosta.

Antero postasi grafiikan raitioteiden ja metrojen rakennusmäärästä Euroopassa. Sikäli mikäli se mitään tarkoittaa, niin monet Eurooppalaiset pääkaupungit ovat investoineet metroihinsa paljon Helsinkiä aikaisemmin. Siinä missä metroja rakennetaan enimmäkseen pääkaupunkeihin ja raitioverkkoja pienempiin kaupunkeihin, ei mielestäni ole mitään erikoista. Metroja on sitä paitsi tehty enemmän kuin mitä vääristellyssä grafiikassa näkyy.

Mutta se on tietysti hyvä, että täällä foorumilla on kaksi jotka kertovat ketkä ovat hölmöjä, tyhmiä ja päänsisäisen puhdistuksen tarpeessa olevia, niin ei meidän muiden tarvitse ajatella. Pitäisikö esim. Madridin, Pariisin ja Lontoon purkaa metronsa? Onko esimerkiksi tämä tyhmyyttä ja hölmöyttä: http://subway.umka.org/maps/madrid.gif ?

Amsterdamissa metro on toimiva ja integroinnit ratikkaan on tehty toimivasti. Hienoa että verkostoa laajennetaan.

Kööpenhaminassa on käyttöönottokokemuksien jälkeen rustattu automaatti toimimaan, eikä alun ongelmia enää esiinny. Kööpenhaminan metropäätöksen taustalla oli mm. Brescian, Rooman, Milanonon ja Thessalonikin sijoitukset samanlaiseen systeemiin. Onneksi Helsingissä metrosta on alunalkaen tehty sellainen, että lisäkapasiteetti on mahdollinen. Kööpenhaminassa en ole varma tehdäänkö kaksi seuraavaa linjaa samoille junakoolle. Ahdasta Kööpenhaminan metrossa tuskin tulee olemaan pitkään aikaan. Metro liikennöi 24h/vrk ja automaatti mahdollistaa jopa minuutin tai lyhyemmän vuorovälin. Kööpenhaminan metro on tottakai tilava niin kuin metrot on.

Metro on vertaansa vailla oleva kulkupeli. Jos jossain Portugalin nurkassa vedetään raitiokiskoja, on siitä esimerkiksi korkeintaan Turkuun. Enkä tiedä olisiko Turkulaisten viisasta matkia sitä. Helsingin ei tule lähteä pioneeriksi. Varsinkaan jo valmistuessaan vanhentuneeseen ja alikapasiteettiseen haihatteluun. Pääkaupunkiseudun tarve on erilainen kuin kivalta näyttävä esimerkki missä ratikka menee tunneliin. 

Helsingin metrossa tehdään päivittäin reilut 194 000 matkaa. Vuodessa matkoja kertyy 56 miljoonaa. Metro on ainoa kustannys-hyöty -ratioltaan kannattava ja kapasiteetiltaan sopiva. Vain metrolla voidaan saada 200 000 ihmistä joukkoliikenteen piiriin. Vain metro voi tarjota nopean yhteyden ja lyhyen vuorovälin. Metron vuoroväli on 2-4 minuuttia kun lähijunalla lyhimmillään se on 10 minuuttia. Ruuhka-aikaan Helsingin metro on ylikäytössä. On lähes mahdotonta saada istumapaikkaa ja seisoessa hyvä jos mahtuu kääntymään. Se on hyvä että ihmisille on metroasemilla palveluja. Mitä siitä tulisi jos he vielä kauppakasseineen ja muine ostoksineen tunkisivat metroon, siis ruuhka-aikana? Saati hitaaseen ja ahtaaseen ratikkaan.

Tänäkin päivänä, joidenkin tahoilta parjattu ja haukuttu Helsingin metro, kerää lähes 200 000 matkaa. Ja meillä täällä Helsingissä on vain yksi metrolinja. Kyllä se vain on niin, että tämän metron vieminen uusille reiteille on parasta palvelua pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteelle pitkiin aikoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

Seba, nuo sinun juttusi alkavat kuulostaa jo niin kaistapäisiltä että tuskinpa uskot niihin itsekään. Tai jos uskot, niin ehkä meidän sitten olisi syytä olla tosissaan huolissamme.

Ehdottaisin, että tutustut nyt kaikessa rauhassa esim. tähän topikkiin ihan alusta alkaen ennen kuin jatkat tuota "kommentointiasi".

----------


## late-

> Onko esimerkiksi tämä tyhmyyttä ja hölmöyttä: http://subway.umka.org/maps/madrid.gif ?


Mikähän mahtaa olla joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus Madridissa metron ansiosta tai siitä huolimatta? Ei taida pärjätä Helsingille. Kaupungeilla on myös melkoinen kokoero. Anterohan on melko selvästi sanonut, että metro soveltuu kaikkein kovimmin kuormitetuille linjoille kovalla kysynnällä. Sinä et ole suostunut sanomaan mikä kysyntä mielestäsi perustelee metron. Sanoisin, että itämetron kysyntä alkaa olla meikäläisillä matkustusväljyyksillä metron perusteleva.




> Kööpenhaminan metropäätöksen taustalla oli mm. Brescian, Rooman, Milanonon ja Thessalonikin sijoitukset samanlaiseen systeemiin.


Missähän päin Roomaa ja Milanoa on pienet automaattimetrot, kun en ole vielä kummastakaan kaupungista löytänyt?




> Kööpenhaminan metro on tottakai tilava niin kuin metrot on.


versus




> Helsingin ei tule lähteä pioneeriksi. Varsinkaan jo valmistuessaan vanhentuneeseen ja alikapasiteettiseen haihatteluun.


Kööpenhaminan metroyksiköiden koko on 2,65 kertaa 39 m. Maksimi junapituus on yksi yksikkö asemien koosta johtuen. Porton metron (pikaratikan) yksikkökoko on 2,65 kertaa 35 m. Maksimi junapituus on tietääkseni kaksi yksikköä eli 2,65 kertaa 70 m. Kumpi onkaan tilava ja kumpi taas potentiaalisesti alikapasiteettinen?

----------


## -Epex82-

Mielestäni seban nimittely kaistapäiseksi ei oikein edusta sitä "asialinjaa", josta täällä on kovasti puhuttu. On nimenomaan olennaista nähdä, että esim. Tukholmassa metroihin on panostettu paljon aiemmin ja Helsinki on, kiitos politrukkien ja riitaisen pk-seudun, jäljessä tärkeistä hankkeista, jotka olisi pitänyt toteuttaa aikaa sitten. 
339 olisi voinut puuttua seban argumentteihin eikä lähteä tähän nimittelyyn, sillä se mitä Helsingin metrosta hän totesi, on aivan totta. Metro on Helsingissä nopea, vuoroväliltään tiheä ja ehdottoman luotettava kulkuväline. Vaikka muuta yritetään todistella, voi jokainen nähdä sen Kurvissa aamuisin: isoja massoja valuu metroon, koska ihmiset tietävät, että jos haluaa Kamppiin, Ruoholahteen, niin metro on nopein. Huonolla kelillä ja muutenkin jos liikenne on ruuhkautunutta, kannattaa metro ottaa Rautatientorillekin, koska tunnelin kautta on loistavat mahdollisuudet siirtyä ydinkeskustan tärkeisiin paikkoihin. 195-200.000 tyytyväistä käyttäjää päivässä on vahva todiste ja on aivan totta, että metrot ovat tupaten täynnä. Onneksi metro on kuitenkin suhteellisen tilava ja liikkuu liukkaasti. Minkäänlainen bussijärjestely ei tulisi kuuloonkaan, korkeintaan saksalaismallinen, hiukan kevyempi U-Bahn (ks. Frankfurt U1, U2 ja U3). Muu puhe on epärealistista. Olen ehdottanut aiemminkin, että metronvastustajien pitäisi mennä kaupittelemaan ideoitaan Vuosaareen ja Itäkeskukseen, kuinkakohan moni kaipaa niitä suoria bussilinjoja?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mielestäni seban nimittely kaistapäiseksi ei oikein edusta sitä "asialinjaa", josta täällä on kovasti puhuttu.



Mielestäni kukaan ei ole sebaa nimitellyt kaistapäiseksi, vaan ainoastaan sanonut seban juttujen alkavan kuulostaa kaistapäisiltä.

Ja itse sanon, että kyllä ne jutut on kuulostanut kaistapäisiltä jo alusta alkaen.

----------


## -Epex82-

Vesa, mikä seban viestissä oli kaistapäistä, hän argumentoi asiallisesti ja esitti omia näkökantojaan ja perusteli sanomansa. Onko kaistapäisyyttä se, että on eri mieltä kuin vaikkapa sinä? Kumoa mieluimmin vaikkapa väite, että metron käyttäjämäärä on kasvanut vuosittain.

----------


## kuukanko

sebastinin viestin relevanttius länsimetroon on vähintäänkin kyseenalainen. Samoja juttuja on jauhettu tässä ketjussa jo niin moneen kertaan, että niitä tuskin tarvitsee nostaa enää esille, jos ei ole mitään uutta sanottavaa.

Länsimetron kannattajana minun täytyy kyllä sanoa, etteivät kaistapäiset länsimetroa puolustavat viestit ainakaan lisää sen uskottavuutta. Kun asiasta löytyy järkeviäkin argumentteja, niin parempi olisi käyttää niitä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vesa, mikä seban viestissä oli kaistapäistä, hän argumentoi asiallisesti ja esitti omia näkökantojaan ja perusteli sanomansa. Onko kaistapäisyyttä se, että on eri mieltä kuin vaikkapa sinä? Kumoa mieluimmin vaikkapa väite, että metron käyttäjämäärä on kasvanut vuosittain.



Miten kumoaisin, jos näin on tapahtunut? Ja miksi muutenkaan sen tekisin, kun sehän on vain hyvä asia?

Kaistapäistä on esimerkiksi väittää vääristellyksi grafiikkaa, joka on tehty ilmoitettujen lukujen perusteella. Väite Rooman metron automaatiosta ei pidä paikkaansa eikä Thessalonikissa vielä edes taida olla metroa. On kaistapäistä, jos metropäätös tehdään olemattomia esimerkkejä noudattaen. Myöskään väite automaation tuomasta vuorovälistä ei pidä paikkaansa, sillä on verkostoja, joissa minuutin vuoroväli on toteutettu ilman automatisointia. On myöskin hieman outoa väittää Porton metroa suurkaupunkiin sopimattomaksi, kun Porton metropolialueen asukasluku on kuitenin liki 1,6 miljoonaa.

Jos luet tarkkaan seban viestejä ja huomannet niissä paaaaljon paljon muutakin...

----------


## teme

> Mielestäni seban nimittely kaistapäiseksi ei oikein edusta sitä "asialinjaa", josta täällä on kovasti puhuttu.


No ei, mutta tässä alkaa itse kukin kyllästyä siihen, että argumentit on kokoajan mielikuvapohjalta. Se että metro on tehokas, nopea, halpa ilman että mitenkään selitetään euroina, käyttäjämäärinä, minuutteina, tms. mitä se ihan tarkalleen ottaen tarkoittaa, on niin epämääräistä että se ei ole edes väärin.




> On nimenomaan olennaista nähdä, että esim. Tukholmassa metroihin on panostettu paljon aiemmin ja Helsinki on, kiitos politrukkien ja riitaisen pk-seudun, jäljessä tärkeistä hankkeista, jotka olisi pitänyt toteuttaa aikaa sitten.


Täällä on todettu noin 125 kertaa, että Tukholman metron yhteydessä on myös rakennettu asemien ympäristöt tiiiviisti. Etelä-Espoossa tai vaikkapa Myllypurossa tämä ei onnistu ilman räjähteitä. Sinänsä minusta ajatus siitä että esimerkiksi Kontula rakennetaan kokonaan uusiksi on houkutteleva, mutta metroväki voisi sitten ihan suoraan sanoa tarkoittavansa tätä. Länsimetroa ei ole näin myyty.

Kukaan vakiokommentaattoreista ei toisaalta tietääkseni vastustaa vaikkapa Sipoon metroa, mitä nyt minä ja muutama muu urputtaa siitä että se on vähän hidas noilla etäisyyksillä, koska oletetaan että uudisrakentaminen saadaan tehtyä tiiviisti, eli noin 10 000 asukasta neliökilometrillä. Olemassaoleva kaupunkirakenne ja uudisrakentaminen on kaksi eri asiaa.




> Vaikka muuta yritetään todistella, voi jokainen nähdä sen Kurvissa aamuisin: isoja massoja valuu metroon, koska ihmiset tietävät, että jos haluaa Kamppiin, Ruoholahteen, niin metro on nopein.


Tulin juuri Kurvin kautta, väkeä tuntuu olevan ihan riittävästi ratikoihin ja busseihin, mm. siksi että ainakin noin Mannerheimintielle saakka ne ovat nopeimmat välineet.

Asun noin 200 metrin päässä Sörnäisten asemasta eikä sitä metroa tule kovin paljoa käytettyä. Ei siksi, että minulla olisi mitään metrolla matkustamista vastaan, vaan siksi että keskustaan mentäessä ratikka tai bussi on yleensä kätevämpi (vähemmän kävelyä, nopeampi, mukavampi) ovelta ovelle keskustaan mentäessä. Itä-Helsinkiin minulla on harvemmin mitään asiaa, mutta silloin käytän toki metroa. Minun elämääni ei vaikuttaisi oikeastaan lainkaan vaikka metro ei kulkisi.

Parempi puolisko muuten kulki töihin Kamppiin siihen kolmiopuiston kohdalle kasilla ja käveli loppumatkan Marian pysäkiltä, matka-aika sekä reittioppaan mukaan että käytännössä sama kuin metrolla, ja vähemmän kävelyä. Hänellekään ei ole mitään metroallergiaa.

Kurvin 18 000 metromatkustajaa päivässä on toki paljon ihmisiä, mutta se tulee suhteuttaa siihen, että kävelymatkan päässä asuu tuommoiset 20 000 ihmistä ja Kurvi on iso vaihtosolmu.




> 195-200.000 tyytyväistä käyttäjää päivässä on vahva todiste ja on aivan totta, että metrot ovat tupaten täynnä.


Tarkoitat varmaan matkustajaa eikä käyttäjää, käyttäjä nyt kuitenkin tehnee vähintään kaksi metromatkaa päivässä.




> Muu puhe on epärealistista. Olen ehdottanut aiemminkin, että metronvastustajien pitäisi mennä kaupittelemaan ideoitaan Vuosaareen ja Itäkeskukseen, kuinkakohan moni kaipaa niitä suoria bussilinjoja?


Ihan noin silmämääräisesti 58 on kovin suosittu. Asuin aikonaan Itäkeskuksessa Kauppakartanonkadulla, ja minulle oli iltamyöhään aivan yksi lysti kulkiko metro vielä vai vain yöbussi. Metro kulki tiheämpään, mutta bussipysäkki oli vieressä ja toisessa päässä maan pinnalla.

En nyt tarkoita, että Itämetro pitäisi korvata busseilla, mutta kun miettii mitä muuta sillä rahalla olisi tehnyt niin vaikea sitä on pitää minään optimaalisena ratkaisuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero postasi grafiikan raitioteiden ja metrojen rakennusmäärästä Euroopassa. Sikäli mikäli se mitään tarkoittaa, niin monet Eurooppalaiset pääkaupungit ovat investoineet metroihinsa paljon Helsinkiä aikaisemmin.


Niin, kuvahan näyttää, että ennen 1980-lukua Euroopassa oli 25 metroa, jotka oli rakennettu 110 vuoden aikana. Ja pelkästään 1890-luvulla avattiin 46 raitiotietä, jotka ovat edelleen käytössä. Se ei tosiaan tarkoita mitään, onko kaupunki pääkaupunki tai jokin muu kaupunki, vaan ratkaisevaa on kaupungin koko. Kaikki Euroopan metrot eivät ole pääkaupungeissa - pitäisikö ne mielestäsi purkaa sopimattomiin kaupunkeihin rakennettuina?  :Wink: 




> Metroja on sitä paitsi tehty enemmän kuin mitä vääristellyssä grafiikassa näkyy.


Olepa hyvä ja esitä, mikä kuviossa on väärin! Ellet esitä, sinä valehtelet.




> Kööpenhaminassa on käyttöönottokokemuksien jälkeen rustattu automaatti toimimaan, eikä alun ongelmia enää esiinny.


Silminnäkijäkokemuksen mukaan väitteesi on väärä.




> Onneksi Helsingissä metrosta on alunalkaen tehty sellainen, että lisäkapasiteetti on mahdollinen.


Selitäpä sitten se, miksi länsimetron yhteydessä suunnitellaan kapasiteetin alentamista! En tiedä mistään maailmasta vastaavaa, eli metron laituripituutta halutaan lyhentää. Sen sijaan monissa metroissa, esim. mainitsemassasi Madridissa asemia on jälkeenpäin pidennetty.




> Ahdasta Kööpenhaminan metrossa tuskin tulee olemaan pitkään aikaan.


Jälleen silminnäkijäkokemuksen mukaan olet väärässä. Tai sitten tilanne on kehittynyt niin, että ihmiset ovat kyllästyneet täysiin ja epävarmasti kulkeviin juniin ja käyttävät rinnakkaisia bussilinjoja. Tai omia autojaan.




> Metro liikennöi 24h/vrk ja automaatti mahdollistaa jopa minuutin tai lyhyemmän vuorovälin.


Etkö edes usko, että Köpiksen metro itse tiedottaisi tämän asian omalta kannaltaan parhain päin? Vuoroväli ei riipu siitä, onko metro automaattinen vai ei, vaan pysäkkiajasta ja maksiminopeuden sallimasta junien etäisyydestä. Alle minuutin voi päästä joukkoliikenteellä siten, että seuraava juna/bussi tulee aina odottamaan pysäkille pääsyä edellisen perään ja pysähtyy siis kahdesti joka pysäkillä. Tiedän, että Köpiksen automaatti pystyy tähän, mutta sitten ei enää puhuta matka-ajoista, ja hankittu vaunumäärä ei riitä täyttämään koko rataa tällä konstilla.




> Kööpenhaminan metro on tottakai tilava niin kuin metrot on.


Kiitos Late-:lle hyvästä vertauksesta




> Helsingin ei tule lähteä pioneeriksi. Varsinkaan jo valmistuessaan vanhentuneeseen ja alikapasiteettiseen haihatteluun.


Myönnät siis, että Helsinki teki virheen lähtiessään pioneeriksi Valmetin metrojunia ostaessaan? Pitihän niitä ajaa koekäytössä ensin 10 vuotta, vaikka kyse oli 1900-luvun alussa vakiintuneesta eli 70 vuotta vanhasta "haihattelusta". Alikapasiteettia ei todellakaan hankittu, vaan maksettiin maltaita ylikapasiteetista - ja siitä pioneerina olemisesta.




> Metro on ainoa kustannys-hyöty -ratioltaan kannattava ja kapasiteetiltaan sopiva.


Siis kannattava, kun kustannukset ovat roimasti hyötyjä suuremmat? Länsimetron kannattavuus on tämänhetkisten tietojen valossa luokkaa 0,6 tai alle. Kapasiteetistakin saadaan sopiva, kun tehdään puolikkaita asemia.

Tiedätkö, että muualla Euroopassa ajetaan raitiovaunuilla 80-90 -metrisiä junia, siis yhtä pitkiä kuin mitä länsimetron kanssa nyt suunnitellaan. Ja vaunuissa on 2+2 istumajärjestys. Länsimetron suunnittelijat vain itse osoittavat, ettei Etelä-Espoossa tarvita mitään metroa, vaan esim. TramWest on täysin riittävä.




> Vain metrolla voidaan saada 200 000 ihmistä joukkoliikenteen piiriin.


Mutta ei Helsingin seudulla, missä vain LIITYNTÄLIIKENTEELLÄ voi saada 200.000 ihmistä käyttämään bussien rinnalla metroa.




> Vain metro voi tarjota nopean yhteyden ja lyhyen vuorovälin. Metron vuoroväli on 2-4 minuuttia kun lähijunalla lyhimmillään se on 10 minuuttia.


Vuorovälille ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, kutsutaanko junaa metroksi vai paikallisjunaksi. Vuoroväli riippuu radan turvalaitteista ja käytetystä huippunopeudesta. Seudun paikallisjunaliikenteessä ei ole mitään tarvetta 2 minuutin vuoroväleihin, minkä vuoksi ei käytetä turhaan rahaa sellaisen mahdollistaviin vuoroväleihin. Eikä ole sitä tarvetta myöskään metrolla, koska nykyinen 4 min riittää hyvin.




> Ruuhka-aikaan Helsingin metro on ylikäytössä. On lähes mahdotonta saada istumapaikkaa ja seisoessa hyvä jos mahtuu kääntymään.


Ei ole ylikäytössä. En pidä tavoiteltavana samanlaista ahtautta kuin oikeissa metrokaupungeissa, mutta meillä metro muistuttaa ruuhka-aikaan samaa kuin oikeiden metrokaupunkien väljä päiväliikenne. Siitä huolimatta, että meillä ei ole pitkittäispenkkejä kuten kaikkialla, missä kaikkein kallein joukkoliikenne eli metro on oikeasti tarpeellista.




> Se on hyvä että ihmisille on metroasemilla palveluja. Mitä siitä tulisi jos he vielä kauppakasseineen ja muine ostoksineen tunkisivat metroon, siis ruuhka-aikana?


Olen nähnyt aika monen kuljettavan tavaraa metrossa. Ja miksi ei kuljettaisi, kun penkit ovat 2,5 ihmisen istuttavat ja matkustajia on niin vähän, että aina mahtuu. Väljyyshän on se asia, mitä metroon pannuilla suurilla rahoilla on saatu, mutta sinä olet kieltämässä sen?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Niin, kuvahan näyttää, että ennen 1980-lukua Euroopassa oli 25 metroa, jotka oli rakennettu 110 vuoden aikana. Ja pelkästään 1890-luvulla avattiin 46 raitiotietä, jotka ovat edelleen käytössä. Se ei tosiaan tarkoita mitään, onko kaupunki pääkaupunki tai jokin muu kaupunki, vaan ratkaisevaa on kaupungin koko. Kaikki Euroopan metrot eivät ole pääkaupungeissa - pitäisikö ne mielestäsi purkaa sopimattomiin kaupunkeihin rakennettuina?



Vale, emävale ..... metrotilasto.

Hyvin tarkoitushakuinen tilasto.

Mikä on metron ja S-bahnin ero? Onko Helsingin metro edes varsinaisesti metro? Kuinka monta Helsingin metron tapaista S-bahnia on rakennettu? 

On varsin epämoraalista käyttää mielipiteidensä tueksi tilastoja, joiden tietää itsekin olevan harhaanjohtavia.

----------


## 339-DF

> 339 olisi voinut puuttua seban argumentteihin eikä lähteä tähän nimittelyyn,


Ei joka jumalan kerta jaksa kommentoida ja korjata samoja asioita. Mielestäni tähän jo 102-sivuiseen keskusteluun ei kannata osallistua tarjoamalla samaa vanhaa puhkikulunutta levyä kerta toisensa jälkeen. Eikä tilanne muutu siitä ainakaan paremmaksi, että mä copypeistaan taas kerran vastaukseksi omia vanhoja viestejäni. Siksi kuittasin homman kehotuksella lukea koko ketju.




> sillä se mitä Helsingin metrosta hän totesi, on aivan totta.


Osa oli totta, osa mielikuvia ja osa puhdasta haaveajattelua.

----------


## PNu

> Ei joka jumalan kerta jaksa kommentoida ja korjata samoja asioita.


Toisaalta luulisin, että ainakin kolmen neljän tähän ketjuun aktiivisimmin osallistuneen kirjoittajan mielipiteet eivät voi jäädä epäselväksi kenellekään, joka on joskus malttanut vierailla tällä foorumilla yli 5 min. Mielestäni siis ainakaan ahkerimpien kirjoittajien ei tarvitse pelätä, että heidän sanomansa vääristyy, vaikka muutaman viestin jättäisi joskus kommentoimattakin. (Tällä en tarkoita, etteikö jokaista viestiä saisi kommentoida, jos niin haluaa.)

----------


## 339-DF

> Hyvin tarkoitushakuinen tilasto.


Missä mielessä? Ja korjaa mielellään, jos tilastossa on konkreettisia virheitä.




> Mikä on metron ja S-bahnin ero? Onko Helsingin metro edes varsinaisesti metro? Kuinka monta Helsingin metron tapaista S-bahnia on rakennettu?


Tuo on kyllä mielenkiintoinen kysymys, joka koskee tietysti kaikenlaista tilastointia. Tässä oli onneksi kyse vain Euroopasta, joka vähän helpottaa asiaa, mutta jos mukana olisi koko maailma niin tilastoija olisi kyllä liemessä.

Sana metro itsessään on sekava. Suomen kielessä metro on syntynyt tarkoittamaan yksiselitteisesti oranssia helsinkiläistä junaa. Ennen Helsingin metroa täällä puhuttiin maanalaisesta kun puhuttiin Tukholman, Lontoon (ja myös tulevasta Helsingin) jne järjestelmistä. Metro annettiin sitten nimeksi Helsingin maanalaiselle, ja nimestä tuli yleiskielinen ilmaus, joka on korvannut jo vanhanaikaiselta kuulostavan maanalaisen.

Englannissa metro ei tarkoita samaa kuin suomessa. Lontoon metro on nimeltään Tube ja järjestelmä underground. USA:ssa puhutaan subwaysta. Kuitenkin Pohjois-Amerikassa on vaikka kuinka paljon metroksi nimitettyjä järjestelmiä, mutta P-Amerikan metro tarkoittaa pikemminkin brändättyä "metropolialueen/kaupunkialueen joukkoliikennettä". Esim. Miamissa on automaaattirata nimeltään Metromover, yksilinjainen sivukiskovirroitteinen maanpäällinen paikallisjuna nimeltään Metrorail ja bussijärjestelmä nimeltään Metrobus.

Ja entäs tämä Porton metro, josta meillä on niin paljon puhuttu? Sehän on raitiotie, mutta nimettu metroksi. Miten se tulisi tilastoida?

Olisko niin, että TramWestin kaltainen järjestelmä saavuttaisi metrointoilijoidenkin suosion, jos vaunut maalattaisiin oransseiksi, nimi olisi MetroWest ja Anteron esittelemään tilastoon piirrettäisiin pylväs sinne metron kohdalle?  :Wink:  Ei nimi miestä pahenna, ellei...

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni siis ainakaan ahkerimpien kirjoittajien ei tarvitse pelätä, että heidän sanomansa vääristyy, vaikka muutaman viestin jättäisi joskus kommentoimattakin.


Kyllä joidenkin silmissä näyttää vääristyvän. Väitettiinhän tässä foorumilla taannoin erästä henkilöä henkilöautojen vankkumattomaksi kannattajaksi vaikka mielestäni kaikki hänen (sadat vaiko tuhannet?) kirjoittamansa viestit olivat tulkittavissa juuri päinvastoin.

----------


## PNu

> Sana metro itsessään on sekava. Suomen kielessä metro on syntynyt tarkoittamaan yksiselitteisesti oranssia helsinkiläistä junaa.


Minä ainakin miellän metron tarkoittavan kaupunkiliikenteen rataa, joka on rakennettu kokonaan erilleen katuliikenteestä. Käytettävä kalusto ei ole olennainen asia.

----------


## Kani

> Ei joka jumalan kerta jaksa kommentoida ja korjata samoja asioita. Mielestäni tähän jo 102-sivuiseen keskusteluun ei kannata osallistua tarjoamalla samaa vanhaa puhkikulunutta levyä kerta toisensa jälkeen.


Varsinkin, kun nimimerkki sebastin jatkuvasti jättää vastaamatta hänelle esitettyihin kysymyksiin ja kiertää ne esittämällä yhä suurempia visioita, joita ei sitten voikaan enää perustella, kun ne ovat niin suuria ja niin kaukana tulevaisuudessa. Aivan kuten länsimetrokin, joka hinnan paljastuttua tolkuttomaksi muuttui yhtäkkiä sadan vuoden investoinniksi. 

Sehän hankkeen nyt kuoppaakin, että vaikka mielikuvapyörityksellä voi saada metron kuulostamaan vuosisadan tuhkimotarinalta, 800 miljoonaa tai yli on löydyttävä lompakosta heti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minä ainakin miellän metron tarkoittavan kaupunkiliikenteen rataa, joka on rakennettu kokonaan erilleen katuliikenteestä. Käytettävä kalusto ei ole olennainen asia.



Itse mieltäisin ennemmin, että sana metro tarkoittaa vain urbaania (tai metropolialueen) liikennevälinettä. Mutta jättäisin tämän metro-sanan kokonaan pois tai lisäisin aina liikennevälineen siihen perään. Näin olisi esimerkiksi metroratikka, metrobussi, metrojuna jne.

----------


## Albert

> Ei joka jumalan kerta jaksa kommentoida ja korjata samoja asioita. Mielestäni tähän jo 102-sivuiseen keskusteluun ei kannata osallistua tarjoamalla samaa vanhaa puhkikulunutta levyä kerta toisensa jälkeen.


Osallistun tähän ketjuun sen verran, että joillakin fooorumeilla viestiketju lukitaan kun on päästy tällaiseen vaiheeseen.

----------


## petteri

> Olisko niin, että TramWestin kaltainen järjestelmä saavuttaisi metrointoilijoidenkin suosion, jos vaunut maalattaisiin oransseiksi, nimi olisi MetroWest ja Anteron esittelemään tilastoon piirrettäisiin pylväs sinne metron kohdalle?



Ei yhtään hassumpi idea. Ainakin jos kyse hiukan Tramwestiä raskaammasta light railista, jossa muutama tunneliasema. Vrt. Porton metro.

----------


## SD202

> Pitäisikö esim. Madridin, Pariisin ja Lontoon purkaa metronsa? Onko esimerkiksi tämä tyhmyyttä ja hölmöyttä: http://subway.umka.org/maps/madrid.gif ?


Noiden kolmen edellä luetellun kaupungin asukasmäärä ja etenkin asukastiheys on aivan eri lukemissa kuin Helsingissä. Jokaisessa noissa kaupungeissa on tiheästi asuttua kantakaupunkia huomattavasti enemmän kuin täällä Helsingin seudulla. Toki etenkin Lontoossa maanalaisella pääsee aika monelle väljästi asutulle pientaloalueellekin. 

Tiheästi asutuille alueille metro sopii kuin ööh...nenä päähän.

----------


## Kani

Liikenneministeri on tänään ilmoittanut, että Espoolla ja Helsingillä on 11.3. asti aikaa selvittää, mitä metro maksaisi ja kuinka paljon he valtiolta vaativat.

http://www.mintc.fi/scripts/cgiip.ex...annelTypeId=22

----------


## Kani

(Tämä on lainattu ruuhkamaksukeskustelusta oikeaan paikkaan.)




> Eihän johda. Se mikä piikki on ensimmäisinä vuosina, ei korreloi sitä miten esimerkiksi varsinkin nuorten liikkumismuodot muuttuvat ja runsastuvat. Myöskin metro ja kattavat yhteydet pääkaupunkiseudulle vähentävät radikaalisti auton hankkimisen tarvetta nykyisillä asukkailla sekä kaikilla Etelä-Espooseen muuttavilla.


Uskomatonta hölynpölyä. Kukin meistä voi kai tämän jälkeen tulkita minkä tahansa tiedon jatkossa vain "piikiksi ensimmäisinä vuosina" ja määritellä sitten tulevaisuuden aivan oman mielensä mukaiseksi välittämättä tosiasioista.

Toivottavasti valtuutetut ja ministeriö ovat vähän viisaampia, kun lähiaikoina joutuvat päättämään, mitä länsimetrohankkeelle tehdään.

----------


## -Epex82-

Olen omat mielipiteeni lausunut ja perustellut parhaaksi katsomallani tavalla.

Tässä viimeisin Ylen uutinen:




> Länsimetron rahoista luvattu päätös kehysriihen yhteydessä
> Julkaistu: 24.1.2008 16:45 (päivitetty: 16:52)
> 
> YLELiikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen lupailee Länsimetron valtionapupäätöstä hallituksen kehysriihen yhteydessä.
> 
> Vehviläisen mukaan hallituksen piirissä on sovittu, että valtionavusta tehdään rahoituspäätös 11. maaliskuuta.
> 
> Valtio edellyttää Espoon ja Helsingin kaupunkien metroyhtiöltä tarkennettua selvitystä ja kustannuslaskelmaa hankkeesta.
> 
> ...


Totean lisäksi seuraavaa:
sopu pk-seudun joukkoliikenteestä oli historiallinen ja osaltaan yhdistää kaikkia neljää kaupunkia. Nyt ollaan menossa oikeaan suuntaan ja uskon, että tulevaisuudessa *kaikkiin* nykyisiin raideliikennemuotoihin tullaan investoimaan. Uusi saksalaistyyppinen "Tarifverband" (vrt. München ja monet Saksan kaupungit) on kovassa paineessa ja on tarve rakentaa lisää raiteita, niin maan päällä kuin allakin. Muuttopaine ja jälkeenjääneisyytemme tässä esim Tukholmaan verrattuna on valtava, HBL:n toimittaja tässä pari päivää sitten kehaisi Kampin terminaalia, mutta totesi ettei ole kovin urbaania, kun kaupunkiin tulee moneen paikkaan iso määrä busseja (muualla raiteet).
Mielenkiintoista oli joukkoliikennetyöryhmän raportissa myös se, että uusia rahoitusmalleja tullaan etsimään kaikkiin raideliikennemuotoihin.


Länsimetrosta taitaa olla sanottu kaikki mitä siitä voi sanoa puolesta tai vastaan, joten ehkä ketjun lukitsemista voisi harkita?

----------


## sebastin

En vastusta keskustelun sulkemista. Länsimetro oy muutenkin piakkoin esittelee Espoon valtuustossa hyväksyttävän budjetin ja suunnitelman. Siitä voidaan käydä uutta keskustelua. Mielestäni ei ole oleellista roikottaa vuosia vanhoja kommentteja, varsinkaan ainakaan siinä vaiheessa kun porausta ollaan aloittamassa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Länsimetro on keskustelun alla oleva todellinen hanke, josta tulee parhaillaan koko ajan uutta tietoa rahoituksesta ja toteutumismahdollisuuksista. Tänään tuli tieto siitä, että hankkeen suunnittelulla on selkeä deadline, johon mennessä on oltava selvillä, millä kustannuksilla ja ominaisuuksilla hanke voidaan toteuttaa, jotta voidaan päättää, toteutuuko hanke.

Tämän vuoksi ketjua ei ole syytä sulkea. 

Sen sijaan voisi toki kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että keskustelu keskittyisi nyt muuttuvaan tilanteeseen ja sen vaikutuksiin Länsimetroon. Metron hyvyydestä ja huonoudesta liikennemuotona sekä Itämetrosta on olemassa muita keskusteluketjuja. Samoin Länsimetron vaihtoehto TramWestille on oma ketjunsa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Virallinen vuoroväli taitaa nyt olla 2,5 minuuttia eli paikkoja olisi 4128. Uusiin automaattivaunuihin pitäisi tosin tulla lisää paikkoja ohjaamoiden tilalle ja puolet M200-sarjassa monitoimitilana olevasta alueesta penkitettäisiin myös, joten istumapaikkoja olisi enemmän.
> 
> HKL on tosin yrittänyt vaatia, että toinen junaryhmä päättyisi viimeistään Lauttasaareen, jolloin kapasiteettia olisi 2064 paikkaa tunnissa Katajaharjussa. Enempi on kuulemma tuhlausta, josta Espoon pitää maksaa ekstraa eli tarvittavien "ylimääräisten" junien hinta.


Lauttasaaressa tiistaina pidetyssä Länsimetron asukasillassa KSV:n edustaja kertoi, että vuoroväli olisi aluksi 2,5 minuuttia, mutta myöhemmin se tihennettäisiin 2 minuuttiin. Junien kääntämisestä Lauttasaaressa ollaan luopumassa ja kustannuksia säästämässä jättämällä Lauttasaaren kääntöraide tekemättä. Junaryhmät olisivat Tapiola - Mellunmäki ja Matinkylä - Vuosaari.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämän vuoksi ketjua ei ole syytä sulkea.


Näin on.

Tähän viestiketjuun oli nyt kuitenkin taas yön aikana tullut taas sitä roskaa, mistä juuri valitettiin. Kaikki alkoi taas sebastinin trolliviesteistä. Itse trolliviestien lisäksi poistin vastaukset siihen. Tein saman jutun muutamassa muussakin viestiketjussa. Jos tämä touhu ei lopu, niin ratkaisu ei ole tämän viestiketjun sulkeminen, vaan trollaajan käyttäjätunnuksen sulkeminen. Tämä olkoot nyt viimeinen varoitus aiheesta.

Muille käyttäjiä voisi toki muistuttaa vanhasta säännöstä: älä ruoki trollia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen lupailee Länsimetron valtionapupäätöstä hallituksen kehysriihen yhteydessä...


Toivon, että tämä ilmoitus siivoaa ilmaa ja turhaa puhetta länsimetron ympärillä. Nythän on selvästi sanottu, että mitään rahoituspäätöstä ei ole, vaan sellainen on vasta tulossa.

Tämä on myös viesti päättäjille sekä Espoossa että Helsingissä. Hanketta pitää ajatella järjellä eikä ajatuksella siitä, että joku muu maksaa. Ainakin Espoossa oli tarkoitus, että valtuusto käsittelee hankesuunnitelmaa maaliskuussa. Valtuuston on nyt siis harkittava, aikooko se viedä eteenpäin sellaista hanketta, jolle on myös edellytykset valtion tuelle.

Valtuustojen päätöksiä perustellaan usein esim. hallinto-oikeuksien valituspäätöksissä sillä, että päätökset perustuvat tarkoituksenmukaisuusharkintaan, ei esim. halpaan hintaan. Myös valtiovallalla on oikeus harkita valtionrahoituksen tarkoituksenmukaisuutta länsimetron suhteen. Tätä tarkoituksenmukaisuutta voi olla esim. se, miten hyvin tuettavaksi esitetty hanke noudattaa joukkoliikenteen osuuden kasvun ja ilmastonmuutoksen ehkäisyn tavoitetta, jotka ovat valtion kannalta tärkeämpiä asioita kuin yksityisten maanomistajien tonttimaan arvonnousu Espoossa.

Viittaan tällä siihen, että Olavi Louko esitti valtuustolle maanantaina annetussa tiedonannossa, että länsimetron nettokustannus Espoolle on 18,3 M vuodessa, ja että se voitaisiin rahoittaa myymällä 18.300 krs-m2 rakennusoikeutta hintaan 1000 /krs-m2 joka vuosi. Espoolla vaan ei taida olla maata myytävänä metroasemien läheisyydestä ja rakennusoikeus ei Espoossa maksa 1000 /krs-m2. Vai osaako joku korjata?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Liikenneministeri Vehviläinen vastasi tänään aamulla Lauantaiseura-lähetyksessä selkeästi kysymykseen siitä, maksaako valtio länsimetrosta mitä vain. Ei maksa. Edes länsimetrolle ei ole piikki auki (lainaukset ohjelman tekstistä). Asiaa käsitellään ohjelmassa suunnilleen minuutilta 13 eteenpäin.

Vehviläinen korosti sitä, että kun asiasta edellisen hallituksen aikana keskusteltiin, kyse oli noin 450 miljoonan hankkeesta ja nyt ollaan siis lähes tuplahinnassa. Ministeri vertasi myös siihen, että edellisen kerran tehtiin kipeitä päätöksiä, kun kustannusylitykset viiden hankkeen ohjelmassa olivat 170 miljoonaa. Länsimetrolle ei ole ohituskaistaa jolla se päsisi etusijalle hankkeiden toteutuksessa, kun sidottuja hankerahoja on 2,7 miljardia.

Vehviläinen totesi myös, että rahoitettavien hankkeiden hyötykustannussuhteen pitäisi olla 1,5. Länsimetron HK-suhde oli 430 miljoonan hinnalla 1,1 (kyllä, se oli laskettu 430 miljoonalla, ei 452:lla). Nyt kun hinta on 800 M, HK-suhde on noin 0,6. Jos siis valtiovalta kohtelee alueita tasapuolisesti ja samoilla ehdoilla, länsimetro ei kuulu valtion rahoitettavien hankkeiden joukkoon.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Vehviläinen totesi myös, että rahoitettavien hankkeiden hyötykustannussuhteen pitäisi olla 1,5. Länsimetron HK-suhde oli 430 miljoonan hinnalla 1,1 (kyllä, se oli laskettu 430 miljoonalla, ei 452:lla). Nyt kun hinta on 800 M, HK-suhde on noin 0,6. Jos siis valtiovalta kohtelee alueita tasapuolisesti ja samoilla ehdoilla, länsimetro ei kuulu valtion rahoitettavien hankkeiden joukkoon.



Minä en käyttäisi nykyisentyyppisiä H/K-laskelmia minkäänlaisena perusteluna länsimetron kannattavuudesta tai kannattavattomuudesta nollaratkaisuun verrattuna. Tapa, jolla liikennehankkeiden H/K-arvioita tehdään on siinä määrin raideliikennettä sorsiva, että sillä voidaan korkeintaan verrata eri raideliikennehankkeita keskenään, ei muuta.

Olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että raide-YVAn metroratkaisua  keveämmällä raideliikenneratkaisulla voitaisiin todennäköisesti länteen saada parempi ratkaisu. Eli kevyemmän ratkaisun H/K olisi varmaan parempi kuin länsimetrolla.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan kokouksessa 31.1 on käsitelty metron liityntäliikennettä. Lausunto on hyvä, siinä toinen busseista jäisi Kuusisaaren kautta. Automatisoitu metro tuo myös 2,5 min välit koko päiväksi, eli entinen 4 min vaihtuu kahteen ja puoleen. Hyvä!
Kehyspäätös on luultavasti myönteinen. Ei Vehviläinen tyrmännyt länsimetroa, katsokaa itse, Kehärata aloitetaan hänen mukaansa 2009. Olisi kepullekin kunnallispoliittinen itsemurha enää lykätä ydinhankkeita. Länsimetrossa on luultavasti mukana (oma epäilyni) nk. Kivenlahti-konnankoukku, luultavasti todetaan pian, että samalla rahalla saadaan "karvalakkimalli" Kivenlahteen ja se sitten toteutuu. Kivenlahteenkin kun metro on pakko ulottaa, jotta alue saadaan tehokkaan raideliikenteen pariin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä en käyttäisi nykyisentyyppisiä H/K-laskelmia minkäänlaisena perusteluna länsimetron kannattavuudesta tai kannattavattomuudesta nollaratkaisuun verrattuna. Tapa, jolla liikennehankkeiden H/K-arvioita tehdään on siinä määrin raideliikennettä sorsiva, että sillä voidaan korkeintaan verrata eri raideliikennehankkeita keskenään, ei muuta.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Joukkoliikennehankkeiden hyödyt eivät ole teoreettisessa matka-ajan nopeutumisessa muutettuna rahaksi, vaan pitkällä aikavälillä siinä, että matkustaminen on ylipäätään mahdollista ja lisäksi siinä on kasvuvaraa. Joukkoliikenteellä voidaan hallita myös yhdyskuntarakennetta kun taas tiehankkeet hajoittavat yhdyskuntarakennetta aina.

Lisäksi olisi syytä ottaa HK-laskelmaankin mukaan jo päästökauppa. Päästötonnille tiedetään hinta jopa paremmin kuin ajalle arvattu hinta.

Minun mielestäni tämän rahassa arvioinnin rinnalle tulisi myös arvioida hankkeen vaikutusten hintaa. Kuten paljonko hankkeessa maksetaan saataessa erilaisia hyötyjä, kuten uusia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, päästöjen vähentymää, melualtistuken alenemaa jne. On useita ympäristövaikutuksia, joita voidaan mitata määrinä, vaikka niillä ei olekaan suoranaista raha-arvoa. Mutta sitä voidaan mitata, paljonko näitä määriä rahalla saadaan. Esimerkiksi hankkeen tuottama uusi joukkoliikennematka maksaa XX euroa tai säästyvä CO2-tonni saadaan YY eurolla.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Näin "tietää" Hesarin Päpä: "Se tiedetään jo, että asemat ovat 90-metrisiä. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että laiturille mahtuu kahden vaunuparin mittainen metro."

Että sillä lailla.

----------


## sebastin

> Länsimetrossa on luultavasti mukana (oma epäilyni) nk. Kivenlahti-konnankoukku, luultavasti todetaan pian, että samalla rahalla saadaan "karvalakkimalli" Kivenlahteen ja se sitten toteutuu. Kivenlahteenkin kun metro on pakko ulottaa, jotta alue saadaan tehokkaan raideliikenteen pariin.


Kannattaisin tällaista pyrkimystä  :Smile: 

Mielenkiintoista, että Vehviläinen otti selkeästi kantaa ruuhkamaksujen puolesta ja maksujen kohdentamisesta joukkoliikenteeseen. Nykyisillä Helsingin niemelle valuvilla automäärillä Länsimetro olisi rahoitettu 5-15 vuodessa. Siis pelkästään ruuhkamaksuilla. Kaikki ruuhkamaksuihin mukaan tulevat pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat saisivat kerätä maksuja ja käyttää ne erityisesti joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Ja se joukkoliikenne on tietenkin kattava raideliikenneverkko kehämäisillä ja säteittäisillä yhteyksillä. Kehä III jälkeen on vielä tasot 4 ja 5, ollen Hyrylän - Keravan korkeudella.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Mielenkiintoista, että Vehviläinen otti selkeästi kantaa ruuhkamaksujen puolesta ja maksujen kohdentamisesta joukkoliikenteeseen.


Näin varmasti on seba, ruuhkamaksu olisi oikein hyvä juttu ja vähentäisi ihmisten vimmaista autoiluhalua. Itse epäilen nk. ruuhkamaksukeskustelun olevan osa kulisseissa sovittua joukkoliikennepakettia, koska kuten monet ovat todenneet, autoilijoilla ei ole aina mahdollisuutta vaihtaa siihen raideliikennevälineeseen. Tähän tarvitaankin raskaita ratkaisuja, kuten useita metrolinjoja, kehärata, raide-jokeri, pisara jne. Turun Sanomissa oli juttu
http://www.turunsanomat.fi/talous/?t...5,1:0:0:0:0:0:

jossa Ilmarinenkin ilmoitti kiinnostuksensa rahoittaa metroa. Tämä mielestäni kertoo sen, että jotakin on kulisseissa sovittu, sillä jälkeenjääneisyytemme on niin suurta verraten esim Tukholmaan. Liikennepaine on vaan hirveä ja bussiralli aivan älytön, HBL:ssä joku toimittaja kirjoittikin, että ei ole kovin urbaania, kun keskustaan menee satoja, jos ei tuhansia linja-autoja päivässä. Mitä mieltä olet seba siitä, että Meilahden Shellin kohdalle tulisi metroasema ja Manskun bussit jättäisivät siinä matkustajat ulos?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin varmasti on seba, ruuhkamaksu olisi oikein hyvä juttu ja vähentäisi ihmisten vimmaista autoiluhalua.


Minä puolestani en usko tähän, kun atuoilijoille ei ole vaihtoehtoa. Eikä tähän uskota YTV:ssäkään, koska autoliikenteen ongelmat ovat kehäteillä, eikä siellä ole joukkoliikennettä tarjolla.




> Turun Sanomissa oli juttu
> http://www.turunsanomat.fi/talous/?t...5,1:0:0:0:0:0: jossa Ilmarinenkin ilmoitti kiinnostuksensa rahoittaa metroa.


Tämä ei kerro mitään siitä, että metro olisi kannattavaa rahankäyttöä, ainoastaan siitä, että valtiota ja kuntia pidetään luotettavina lainan maksajina. Jos vakuutusyhtiö Ilmarinen rahoittaa metroa, se tarkoittaa sitä, että Ilmarinen lainaa rahaa Espoon ja Helsingin kaupungeille. Ilmarisen kannalta on yhdentekevää, mihin kaupungit rahan käyttävät, kunhan vain maksavat takaisin. Ilmarisen kannattaa kuitenkin tukea metrorakentamista, koska se on tavattoman kallista ja siitä syntyy siksi mahdollisuus saada rahaa lainatuksi kaupungeille.

Jos Ilmarisen pitäisi lähteä metroon riskirahoittajaksi, se ei sitä tekisi kuuna päivänä, koska sijoitus on tappiollinen. Metron suora vaikutus Espoon joukkoliikenteen subventioon on viimeisimpien suunnitemien mukaan noin 0,54 M säästö vuodessa. Espoon osuudeksi rakentamisen kustannuksista on sanottu 72 % eli 576 M. Tämän summan korko saisi olla 0,09 %, jotta säästöllä voitaisiin maksaa edes sijoitetun rahan korkoa. Tosiasassa Ilmarisen korkotavoite lienee 3-4 %:ssa, eli vähintään 17 M vuodessa. Ja sen lisäksi pääomakin pitäisi maksaa takaisin, eli lainanhoitoon pitää löytyä n. 30 M vuodessa. Tämä siis oli vain Espoon osalta.




> Liikennepaine on vaan hirveä ja bussiralli aivan älytön, HBL:ssä joku toimittaja kirjoittikin, että ei ole kovin urbaania, kun keskustaan menee satoja, jos ei tuhansia linja-autoja päivässä.


Kovin tuntuu liikennepaine älyttömältä, kun metroasemia ja -junia pitää lyhentää kulujen säästämiseksi. Onhan tässä ehdotettu asemattomiakin metroja kulujen säästämiseksi sekä lentokentälle että Laajasaloon.

No, se varmaan onkin urbaania, kun keskustaan menee kymmeniä tuhansia henkilöautoja päivittäin. Onneksi länsimetron rakentaminen ei tätä urbaaniutta poistaisi.

Antero

----------


## Makeone

Olikohan koskaan ajatusta viedä länsimetrolinja meilahden kautta? Ei varmaankaan koska silloin jäisi lauttasaari väliin. Meilahti on kuitenkin pääkaupunkiseudun suurin sairaalakeskittymä joka jo itsessään suosisi metron tapaista liityntää, tämä siis omana mielipiteenä. Meilahdesta metron saisi aika helposti linjattua Otaniemeen, tosin keilaniemi olisi hieman ongelmallinen tai vaatisi mutkan laajalahden alla. Toiseksi rataa ei olisi järkevä jatkaa ruoholahdesta vaan se olisi kaiketi järkevintä kääntää rautatieasemalta jolloin tietysti haluttaisiin töölöönkin metroasema. Ja jos lauttasaareen todella halutaan metro, niin eihän sen jatkaminen ruoholahdesta kovinkaan vaikeaa ole, minnekäs asti se tunneli siellä maan alla nyt yleensä jatkuu?

----------


## kuukanko

Länsimetrolle on aikanaan harkittu ihan vakavasti linjausta Kamppi - Töölö - Stadion - Meilahti - Munkkiniemi - Otaniemi. Matka-aika keskustaan olisi muutaman minuutin pidempi, mutta reitin varrelle osuisi paljon enemmän maankäyttöä. Töölön kautta menevää linjausta päädyttiin jopa suosittelemaan 1980/90-lukujen vaihteessa tehdyssä selvityksessä, mutta sen jälkeen se on haudattu. Suunnittelun tässä vaiheessa ei enää mietitä, meneekö Länsimetro Töölön kautta, vaan sitä, montako sisäänkäyntiä millekin asemalle tehdään ensi vaiheessa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Jos kaupunki haluaa metron rakentaa, on yksi vaihtoehto kansainvälisistäkin kuvioista tuttu keino ottaa Ilmarisen kaltaiset firmat mukaan. Isoja hankkeita maailmassa on rahoitettu tuollaisin keinoin.En itse lähde arvailemaan ilman mitään faktoja minkään firman tavoitteita, tiedän vain, että metroa tarvitaan lisää, ja niin tulee käymään, koska vain toimivalla raideliikenteellä voidaan saada aikaan nopeaa joukkoliikennettä. Länsimetro parantaa kehäradan (ks. linkki, jonka annoin kehäradasta, eri keskustelu) tavoin joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta ja nopeuttaa sitä.

----------


## teme

> Jos kaupunki haluaa metron rakentaa, on yksi vaihtoehto kansainvälisistäkin kuvioista tuttu keino ottaa Ilmarisen kaltaiset firmat mukaan. Isoja hankkeita maailmassa on rahoitettu tuollaisin keinoin.


Lainarahaa saa markkinoilta. Rahan hinta riippuu luottoluokituksesta. Isoilla vakavaraisilla julkishallinnon yksiköillä kuten Suomen valtio tai Espoon kaupunki se on yleensä äärimmäisen hyvä.

Tämän lisäksi on olemassa rahoitusinstrumentteja joidenka monimuotoisuutta säätelee vain niiden väsääjien mielikuvitus (valitettavasti). Pääsääntöisesti nämä instrumentit ovat pohjimmiltaan jonkin sortin vakuutuksia. Vakuutuksia otetaan epätodennäköisiä tapahtumia varten, kuten tulipalo, joista aiheutuisi vahinkoa joita vakuutuksenottajan riskinkantokyky ei kestä. Minulla on ja kannattaa olla palovakuutus, koska asuntoni tulipaloa ei talouteni kestäisi. Suomen valtiolla ei ole palovakuutuksia, eikä tietääkseni muitakaan vakuutuksia, koska sen riskinkantokyvylle yksi palanut talo ei ole ylitsepääsemätön ongelma. Samasta syystä en pidä järkevänä että Espoo esimerkiksi vakuuttaa Ilmarisella Länsimetron rakennuskustannusten nousua vastaan.

Elinkaarimalleissa, sikäli kun niissä on mitään järkeä, ei ole kysymys rahoituksesta vaan palvelun ostosta. Espoo voisi ostaa vaikka koko Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen Espoon Liikenne OY:ltä (jonka omistajana voi sitten olla vaikka Ilmarinen). Espoo määrittelisi palvelutason: täältä ja täältä pitää päästä näin nopeasti sinne ja tänne, näin monen ihmisen, tähän ja tuohon aikaan, ja se maksaa näin ja näin paljon. Espoon Liikenne OY sitten toteuttaisi tuon kustannustehokkaammaksi katsomallaan tavalla, mikä estää tämän mallin käytön metrorakentamiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n toimittaja Kimmo Oksanen jatkaa espoolaisten tölvimistä täällä: http://blogit.hs.fi/suurkaupunki/ei-...imetro-maksaa/ Oksasen auktoriteetilla tiedämme nyt senkin, että maan päällä ilmaratana kulkeva metro maksaisi 4 miljardia  :Smile:  Ja että länsimetron turvallisuusjärjestelyt ovat kerta kaikkiaan ylimitoitetut ja aivan turhat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS:n toimittaja Kimmo Oksanen jatkaa espoolaisten tölvimistä täällä: http://blogit.hs.fi/suurkaupunki/ei-...imetro-maksaa/ Oksasen auktoriteetilla tiedämme nyt senkin, että maan päällä ilmaratana kulkeva metro maksaisi 4 miljardia  Ja että länsimetron turvallisuusjärjestelyt ovat kerta kaikkiaan ylimitoitetut ja aivan turhat.


Voi sitä tietämättömyyden ja typeryyden juhlaa tuolla! Espoolaispoliitikko kehuu lyhyitä asemia voitavan käyttää siksi, että automaattimetron jarrutus onnistuu lyhyelläkin asemalla. Näillä tiedoilla sitä sitten kohta ollaan äänestämässä miljardi-investoinnin puolesta. Käyhän se, kun suurimman osan kaikesta maksaa joku muu. Kirjoittajalle tulee kontolle vain viides miljoonas osa.

Yksi metrofanaatikko kehuu, että itämetrossa on vanhoja 4-vaunun asemia ja junia ajetaan yleensä 4- tai 2-vaunuisina. Mutta ruuhkassa 6-vaunuisina - niillä vanhoilla 4:n vaunun asemilla varmaan myös. Automaatti on tietenkin välttämätön lyhyelle vuorovälille ja laituriovet ovat ihan vain huvin ja kiusan vuoksi. Bloginpitäjä herra Hai itse saa tietonsa oman lehtensä toimittajakollegan jutuista. Huippujournalismia!

Ainoa terve tuntuu olevan tältä foorumilta tuttu Teme. Kiitos kun jaksat moisen sakin seassa.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Voi sitä tietämättömyyden ja typeryyden juhlaa tuolla! Espoolaispoliitikko kehuu lyhyitä asemia voitavan käyttää siksi, että automaattimetron jarrutus onnistuu lyhyelläkin asemalla. Näillä tiedoilla sitä sitten kohta ollaan äänestämässä miljardi-investoinnin puolesta.


Leppäkorpi on kuitenkin ihan fiksu ja oppimiskykyinenkin, vaikka Histan suhteen. Päättäjät ovat maallikkoja eikä heitä tule soimata tiedon puutteesta. Vakava vaihtoehto on se että Leppäkorpi ei olekaan ymmärtänyt asiaa väärin, vaan joku asiantuntija syöttää tuommoista puppua tai ei ainakaan jaksa korjata väärinymmärryksiä.

Olen työkseni selittänyt (tieto)teknisiä vaihtoehtoja joilla on kaikkea muuta kuin teknisiä seurauksia yhdelle jos toiselle päättäjälle. Periaate on että minä kerron miten ne toimii, mitä ne maksaa, sekä mitä hyötyjä ja haittoja vaihtoehdoissa on. Ja minä en päätä mitään, koska toimitusjohtaja ymmärtää liiketoimintansa kertaluokkaa paremmin kuin joku bittiheppu. Vaihtoehtojen on hyvä olla modulaarisia, usein lopulliseen ratkaisuun otetaan pala sieltä ja toinen täältä, jos ei asiantuntija estä tätä könttäämällä asioita kokonaisuuksi joidenka välillä pitää valita.

Houkutus pistää mutkat suoriksi on suuri, arvotaan joku euroarvo kaikelle ja sanotaan että tossa on luvut. Tarkoitus voi olla hyvä, kaikki ymmärtää euroja. Tässä ei yleensä ole kysymys vallanhimosta vaan laiskuudesta, monimutkaisten asioiden selittäminen ihmisille joilla on rajallisesti aikaa ja kiinnostusta on työlästä.

Esimerkiksi H/K-tarkastelussa niin kuin sitä liikennehankeissa tehdään hukkuu lukujen tarkkuus tehokkaasti. Se että kuljettaja maksaa n euroa tunti on aika tarkka luku, joku spekulatiivinen arvo matkustajan ajalle on pelkkä arvaus, ja näitä kuitenkin käsitellään samanlaisina euromäärinä. Lisäksi on vähintään koomista kuvitella, että on jotenkin selkeämpää ja helpommin hahmotettavaa sanoa 100 euroa vuodessa kuin kymmenen minuuttia suuntaansa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen työkseni selittänyt (tieto)teknisiä vaihtoehtoja joilla on kaikkea muuta kuin teknisiä seurauksia yhdelle jos toiselle päättäjälle. Periaate on että minä kerron miten ne toimii, mitä ne maksaa, sekä mitä hyötyjä ja haittoja vaihtoehdoissa on. Ja minä en päätä mitään, koska toimitusjohtaja ymmärtää liiketoimintansa kertaluokkaa paremmin kuin joku bittiheppu. Vaihtoehtojen on hyvä olla modulaarisia, usein lopulliseen ratkaisuun otetaan pala sieltä ja toinen täältä, jos ei asiantuntija estä tätä könttäämällä asioita kokonaisuuksi joidenka välillä pitää valita.


Juuri näin sen pitäisi mennä, mutta näin se ei ollenkaan mene metron kanssa. Kirjoitin jo aikaisemmin esittelijöiden valehtelusta, joka on karkeinta toimintaa. Esimerkiksi sanomalla, että automaatti on välttämätön, jotta voidaan ajaa 3 min. tai lyhyempiä vuorovälejä. Näin räikeään valehteluun turvaudutaan kuitenkin harvemmin, koska tällaisesta on helpompi riski jäädä kiinni tavalla, jonka maallikkokin ymmärtää.

Vaarallisempaa vääristelyä on se, mitä kuvailit liittyen mm. HK-suhteeseen. Monimutkaisia asioita ei edes yritetä selvittää maallikolle, vaan käytetään hyväksi se, ettei maallikko ymmärrä ja tosiasiassa päätetään maallikon puolesta. Koko RaideYVA ja sen vaihtoehtovertailu perustuu juuri tähän.

Kolmas harhaanjohtamisen keino on jättää kertomatta oleellisia asioita. Ja tällekin on hallinto-oikeuden siunaus! Jos esittelijä ei kerro jotain oleellista, ja sen perusteella maallikkopäättäjälle tulee väärä mutta tavoitteen mukainen käsitys, hallinto-oikeuden mielestä vika ei ole esittelijän, vaan päättäjän. Sen vuoksi, että päättäjä on päättänyt olla kysymättä, kun ei kerran ole kysynyt. Siis on päättänyt olla kysymättä asiaa, jonka olemassaolosta ei tiedä!

En tunne valtuutettu Leppäkorpea, mutta en voi kuin ihmetellä, mistä hänelle on tullut käsitys siitä, että länsimetron asemat voivat olla lyhyempiä siksi, että automaatti jarruttaa paremmin kuin kuljettaja. Kun on tällainen käsitys, asioita ei taatusti ole selvitetty oikein eikä kansantajuisella tavalla.

Mutta en sitä ihmettelekään, sillä koko asemien lyhentäminen on aivan muuta kuin mitä siitä annetaan ymmärtää. Tosiasiassa ideana on halu varmistaa automaatin hankkiminen - vaikka lyhyet asemat eivät edes millään tavalla edellytä automaattia. Lyhyet asemat tarkoittavat vain sitä, että itämetrossa on pakko ajaa hyvin lyhyttä vuoroväliä, jotta tarjonta on riittävä. Ja kun valehdellaan, että lyhyt vuoroväli on muka mahdollista vain automaatilla, siitä saadaan sitten selitys sille, miksi on pakko hankkia tarpeeton ja kallis kuljettajaton ajo.

Aluksi sentään puhuttiin niin, että asemat louhitaan 135 metrin pituisiksi, mutta Kaisaniemen tapaan ne kalustetaan vain puoliksi. Nyt on ryhdytty selittämään, että louhintakin tehdään vain 90 metrin mukaan ja jopa niin, että linjaraide louhitaan siten, ettei pidentäminen edes ole koskaan mahdollista.

Tällä tavalla siis estetään se mahdollisuus, että jos kaikki asiat joskus muuttuisivat ja Etelä-Espooseen rakennettaisiin rivi pilvenpiirtäjiä ja metrolle tulisi joskus 100 vuoden päästä oikeasti tarve, sen kapasiteetti ei riitäkään. Ja mitä tällä säästetään? 2,4 M louhintakuluja per asema, yhteensä 19 M eli 2,3 % kokonaiskuluista (Lähde: Länsimetron hankesuunnitelma). Siis parin prosentin säästön tähden radan kapasiteettia vähennetään 33 %!

Kalliiksi tulee muutaman metrofanaatikon leikkikalut!

Tämä osoittaa todella karkeaa epäammattimaisuutta ja asiantuntemattomuutta metrosuunnitteleussa ja -rakentamisessa. Kuin myös moraalittomuutta maallikkopäättäjiä ja kaupunkilaisia kohtaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri näin sen pitäisi mennä, mutta näin se ei ollenkaan mene metron kanssa. Kirjoitin jo aikaisemmin esittelijöiden valehtelusta, joka on karkeinta toimintaa. Esimerkiksi sanomalla, että automaatti on välttämätön, jotta voidaan ajaa 3 min. tai lyhyempiä vuorovälejä. Näin räikeään valehteluun turvaudutaan kuitenkin harvemmin, koska tällaisesta on helpompi riski jäädä kiinni tavalla, jonka maallikkokin ymmärtää.


Kuvittelisin, että metron automatisointia ajetaan siksi kuin "käärmettä pyssyyn" koska se on tämän ajan trendi. Kaikki uudet metrot maailmalla taitavat enemmän tai vähemmän kulkea automaattisesti. Tilaamalla kokonaan manuaalisesti ohjattavan metron ottaisi riskin, että 20 vuoden päästä vehkeisiin ei ole varaosia saatavilla, tai tulee ammattitaitoisista kuskeista paha pula tms. Tiedän, ettei metrot ja raideliikennetekniikka vanhene yhtä nopeasti kuin tietotekniikan komponentit, mutta metrossa on eniten "samansukuisuutta", ts metrot ovat iso bisnes maailman johtaville kiskoliikennevalmistajille, ja ne yrittävät aidosti kilpailla vehkeidensä ominaisuuksilla, ja siksi tuotekehittely on nopeaa. Jos jotain, niin tämä seikka ei ole ehkä pättäjile kerrottu tarpeeksi selvästi. 




> Vaarallisempaa vääristelyä on se, mitä kuvailit liittyen mm. HK-suhteeseen. Monimutkaisia asioita ei edes yritetä selvittää maallikolle, vaan käytetään hyväksi se, ettei maallikko ymmärrä ja tosiasiassa päätetään maallikon puolesta. Koko RaideYVA ja sen vaihtoehtovertailu perustuu juuri tähän.


Kyllä ymmärtääkseni kaupunginvaltuutetut saivat muutakin matskua metropäätöksen tueksi kuin pelkän YVA-raportin. Kiersihän asia eri lautakunnissa ja sitä pompoteltiin ja tehtiin lisäselvityksiä. Ehkä se matsku oli liian sekavaa kaiken kaikkiaan, ettei maallikko ymmärrä juuri mitään?




> Tällä tavalla siis estetään se mahdollisuus, että jos kaikki asiat joskus muuttuisivat ja Etelä-Espooseen rakennettaisiin rivi pilvenpiirtäjiä ja metrolle tulisi joskus 100 vuoden päästä oikeasti tarve, sen kapasiteetti ei riitäkään. Ja mitä tällä säästetään? 2,4 M louhintakuluja per asema, yhteensä 19 M eli 2,3 % kokonaiskuluista (Lähde: Länsimetron hankesuunnitelma). Siis parin prosentin säästön tähden radan kapasiteettia vähennetään 33 %!


Tämä olisi tietysti iso vahinko, jos metron laituripituutta ei voisi pidentää jos kapasiteettitarve kasvaa. Tovottavasti ymmärtävät mistä on kyse. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuvittelisin, että metron automatisointia ajetaan siksi kuin "käärmettä pyssyyn" koska se on tämän ajan trendi. Kaikki uudet metrot maailmalla taitavat enemmän tai vähemmän kulkea automaattisesti. Tilaamalla kokonaan manuaalisesti ohjattavan metron ottaisi riskin, että 20 vuoden päästä vehkeisiin ei ole varaosia saatavilla, tai tulee ammattitaitoisista kuskeista paha pula tms.


Jos syy olisi tämä, miksi sitä ei ole kerrottu? Sanottakoon reilusti, että me haluamme panna 50 M extraa siihen, että laitetoimittaja saa myydä hienointa tekniikaansa, mitä osaa tarjota. Ja myönnetään, että se hidastaa matka-aikaa pysäkkiajan pidentyessä automaattiovien vuoksi, että emme säästä mitään henkilökuluja, koska kuljettajien tilalla on valvomossa valvojia ja laituireilla vartijoita, ja joudumme käyttämään vielä 50-100 M kaikenlaisiin asemien ja tunneleiden turvajärjestelyihin, kun matkustajat jätetään oman onnensa nojaan.

Metroon ostettiin alun perin valmiiksi vanhentunut kulunvalvonta, joten jotain uutta on pakko hankkia. Eikä ole viisasta ostaa valmiiksi vanhaa toistamiseen. Mutta kyllä nykyäänkin voi ostaa kohtuuhintaisen kulunvalvonnan eikä kalleinta mahdollista. Kuljettajaton ajo ei ole mikään uutuus, johan sellainen oli HKL:n metrossa ennen käyttöönottoa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos syy olisi tämä, miksi sitä ei ole kerrottu? Sanottakoon reilusti, että me haluamme panna 50 M extraa siihen, että laitetoimittaja saa myydä hienointa tekniikaansa, mitä osaa tarjota. Ja myönnetään, että se hidastaa matka-aikaa pysäkkiajan pidentyessä automaattiovien vuoksi, että emme säästä mitään henkilökuluja, koska kuljettajien tilalla on valvomossa valvojia ja laituireilla vartijoita, ja joudumme käyttämään vielä 50-100 M kaikenlaisiin asemien ja tunneleiden turvajärjestelyihin, kun matkustajat jätetään oman onnensa nojaan.


Automaattiovet eivät ole mikään pakollinen varuste automaattimetrossa. Automaattiovista on toki hyötyä jos halutaan maksimoida turvallisuutta. Eniten niistä olisi hyötyä keskustan isoilla asemilla Kamppi, Rautatientori, Hakaniemi jne. Lähiöissä vain kaikkein suurimilla, Itiksessä jne. Suurimmassa osaa länsimetroa ovat aivan turhat. 

Pitäisi tässä vaiheessa tutkia myös osittain maanpäällisen metron kustannukset kokonaan maanalaiseen verrattuna, ja miten uudet turvallisuuusmääräykset vaikuttavat niissä. YVA:n maanpäällisessä metrovaihtoehdossa vajaa kolmannes länsimetrosta kulkisi maan päällä, ja näistä melkein kaikkki pätkät olisivat Espoon puolella. Espoolaisethan ovat toivoneet että voisivat jatkossakin ihailla maisemia, joten ei asian tutkiminen ainakaan turhaa olisi. 

Kakkoseksi vertailussa selvinnyt vaihtoehto metrolle, eli kehittynyt bussijärjestelmä, edellyttää kanssa että pari kilometria pitkä tunneli  länsiväylän päättymiskohdasta keskustaan pitää rakentaa viimeistään siinä vaiheesa kun nykyisen katuverkon välityskyky ei enää riitä bussien matkanteon sujuvuudelle. YVA:ssa sellaisen tunnelin hinnaksi oli arvioitu senaikaisten tietojen mukaan n 41milj , jota pidän naurettavan alhaisena. Jos tämän päivän tietojen mukaan se pitäisi rakentaa, nousisi senkin hinta ainakin satasella, ellei parilla. Vrt keskustatunnelin hinta-arviot. Todellisuudessa ei edes tiedetä millaisia turvallisuusvaatimuksia asetetaan bussitunnelille v 2015, ja voiko bussit edes silloinkaan kulkea maakaasulla jne, joten kukaan ei voi tänään ennustaa kovin tarkkaan 0+ bussivaihtoehdon todellisia kustannuksia, jos metroa ei päätetä rakentaa. 

Metrovartija ei ole sama asia kuin metronkuljettaja. Metrovartijaksi voi laittaa minkä tahansa vartiointiliikkeen kaverin, mutta metrokuljettajaksi pitää kouluttaa, pitää olla jokin tutkintokin jne, ja metronkuljettajilla ei ole työnsaantimahdollisuusksia muualla kuin pk-seudulla. Siksi voi tulevaisuudessa käydä niin että kuljettajia ei ole tarpeeksi, jos ammatti ei houkuta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## -Epex82-

Kuinka olennaista on keskustella metron automatisoinnista ja sen tuomasta viiveestä? Automatisoitu metro toimii Pariisissa oikein hyvin (linja 14) ja enpä usko, että se Suomessakaan kovin olennaisesti pidentää matka-aikaa. Kyse on ehkä joistakin kymmenistä sekunneista per asema. Tämä on hiusten halkomista. Metrokuskien palkat myös putoavat pois ja näin tulee säästöä. Itse olen kuljettajan kannalla, mutta ei minua haitta, jos metro on automaattinen.

----------


## teme

> Kuinka olennaista on keskustella metron automatisoinnista ja sen tuomasta viiveestä? Automatisoitu metro toimii Pariisissa oikein hyvin (linja 14) ja enpä usko, että se Suomessakaan kovin olennaisesti pidentää matka-aikaa. Kyse on ehkä joistakin kymmenistä sekunneista per asema. Tämä on hiusten halkomista.


10 - 30 sekunttia per asema on välillä Kivenlahti - Sipoo 5 - 15 minuuttia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrokuskien palkat myös putoavat pois ja näin tulee säästöä.


... ja metrokuljettajien palkkojen tilalle tulee muulla nimikkeellä palkattujen henkilöiden palkat. Pariisin linja 14 työllistää enemmän ihmisiä kuin kuljettajin varustettu itämetro.

Kansainvälisessä metrokeskustelussa on enimmäkseen jo myönnetty, ettei automaatti mitään säästä. Mutta kansainvälinen kokemushan ei sovellu Suomen erikoisolosuhteisiin. Paitsi esim. silloin, kun otetaan esimerkkiä Lontoosta ja New Yorkista, joissa olevat metrot todistavat, että Helsingissäkin pitää olla metro.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä tietoa Länsimetron rahoitustilanteesta suoraan eduskunnasta.

YLE uutiset 7.2.2008




> Vehviläinen selvensi valtion tukea Länsimetrolle
> Julkaistu 07.02.2008, klo 19.38 (päivitetty 07.02.2008, klo 19.44)
> Liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen oikoo käsityksiä valtion osuudesta Länsimetron kustannuksiin. Vehviläinen muistuttaa, että hallitus on luvannut osallistua vain metron suunnittelukustannuksiin korkeintaan 30 prosentin osuudella, enintään 15 miljoonalla eurolla. Mitään päätöksiä osallitumisesta rakentamiskustannuksiin ei ole vielä tehty, korostaa Vehviläinen.
> Hallitus käy kustannukset tarkasti läpi Helsingin ja Espoon kanssa ja hankkeeseen osallistumisesta päätetään liikennepolittisen selonteon yhteydessä kevään aikana.
> 
> Hallituksen kantaa länsimetron kohonneisiin rakentamiskustannuksiin tivasi eduskunnassa perussuomalaisten puheenjohtaja, kansanedustaja ja espoon kaupunginhallituksen jäsen Timo Soini. Soini peräsi, saako Espoon kaupunki valtiolta 150 miljonaa euroa lisää kohonneiden rakentamiskustannusten vuoksi.
> 
> Länsimetron kustannukset ovat nouseet 350 miljoonaa euroa siitä kun Espoon valtuusto päätti metron rakentamisesta Espooseen. Länsimetron rakentamisen arvioidaan nyt maksavan 800 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Automaattiovet eivät ole mikään pakollinen varuste automaattimetrossa. Automaattiovista on toki hyötyä jos halutaan maksimoida turvallisuutta.


HKL esitti aluksi, että ei tule ovia vaan lasersäteet valvovat radalle menijöitä. Kun ovien kanssa on sekin hankaluus, että 100- ja 200-sarjojen ovet ovat eri kohdilla. Mutta taitaa olla tässäkin asiassa niin, että pelastusviranomaisilla on onneksi valta ottaa kanta turvallisuuskysymyksiin, ja siellä ajatellaan asiat vastuullisesti.




> Pitäisi tässä vaiheessa tutkia myös osittain maanpäällisen metron kustannukset kokonaan maanalaiseen verrattuna, ja miten uudet turvallisuuusmääräykset vaikuttavat niissä.


Niin, syyskuun 2006 valtuustopäätöksen mukaan toimittaessa tulee todeta tässä vaiheessa, että asetetut ehdot eivät täyty, joten peli puhalletaan poikki. Vai onko Espoon valtuuston päätöksenteko pelkkää pelleilyä, jolla ei ole mitään merkitystä?




> Kakkoseksi vertailussa selvinnyt vaihtoehto metrolle, eli kehittynyt bussijärjestelmä, edellyttää kanssa että pari kilometria pitkä tunneli länsiväylän päättymiskohdasta keskustaan pitää rakentaa...
> 
> Todellisuudessa ei edes tiedetä millaisia turvallisuusvaatimuksia asetetaan bussitunnelille v 2015, ja voiko bussit edes silloinkaan kulkea maakaasulla jne, joten kukaan ei voi tänään ennustaa kovin tarkkaan 0+ bussivaihtoehdon todellisia kustannuksia, jos metroa ei päätetä rakentaa.


Hiljan on rakennettu bussitunneli Kampin keskukseen, mutta se ei tietenkään ole kovin pitkä. Bussitunneli on kuitenkin vaativampi siinä mielessä, että bussit tuottavat pakokaasuja ja palovaara on suurempi kuin sähkökulkuneuvolla. Essenin urabussin tunneliosuudella ajettin johdinautoina juuri näistä syistä, keskustatunnelia suunniteltiin busseilta kielletyksi. Näyttää siltä, ettei RaideYVA:n yhteydessä bussitunnelia suunniteltu kovinkaan yksityiskohtaisesti - ehkä siksi, ettei ollut aikomuskaan joutua toteuttamaan sitä.




> Metrovartija ei ole sama asia kuin metronkuljettaja. Metrovartijaksi voi laittaa minkä tahansa vartiointiliikkeen kaverin, mutta metrokuljettajaksi pitää kouluttaa, pitää olla jokin tutkintokin jne...


Metrovartijallekin on maksettava palkkaa, eikä vartijaksikaan pääse ihan kuka vaan. Lisäksi siinä tilanteessa, ettei metroissa ole hätätilanteeseen koulutettuja kuljettajia, metron hätätilannekoulutus on oltava vartijoilla.

Kaiken kaikkiaan sanon, että olisi ollut syytä selvittää aidosti maailman kuljettajattomien metrojen järjestelyjä eikä lähteä väittämään, että homma toimii vain sillä, että annetaan metrokuskeille potkut ja kaikki on hyvin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Espoolaisen valtuutetun ja kaupunginhallituksen jäsenen Timo Soinin suora kysymys liikenneministerille valtion osallistumisesta metron rahoitukseen on pannut länsimetrohankkeen perääntymään. Lauantain Hufvudstadsbladtin mukaan asiaa ei käsitelläkään maanantain 11.2. kaupunginhallituksessa eikä siten valtuustossa 25.2.

Espoo siis ei aio esittää valtiolle, mihin ja mitä varten se haluaa tukea metron rakentamiseen. Liikenneministeri Vehviläinen puolestaan odotti juuri sitä hallituksen liikennehankkeiden kehyksistä päättämiseen 11.3.

Tämä on omituista pallottelua ja selittämistä, jonka metroa haluavat tahot ovat aiheuttaneet itse väittämällä, että valtio olisi luvannut jotain metrosta. Totta kai jossain vaiheessa tulee vastaan totuuden hetki, ja nyt se on tullut.

LVM:n näkökulma on aika selvä ja sitä olisi voinut teroittaa myös espoolaisille päättäjille, jo syksyllä 2006. Rahallisesti periaate on ollut, että hankkeen HK-suhteen tulee olla suurempi kuin yksi, jotta sitä edes harkitaan. Toteutettavien hankkeiden listalle on edellytetty HK-luvuksi 1,5, siis hyödyt ovat 1,5-kertaiset kuluihin nähden. Hallitusohjelmassa on tavoite joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäämisestä ja ympäristöhaittojen vähentämisestä.

Nämä ovat aika selvät raamit. Näihin raameihin ei mahdu 800 miljoonan hanke HK-suhteella 0,3-0,6 ja ilman joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäystä ja siten merkittävää ympäristöhaittojen vähenemistä. Yrittääkö Espoo vierittää LVM:lle sen vastuun, jota se ei itse uskalla ottaa jättämällä ottamatta kantaa kohonneisiin kustannuksiin ja tehdyn suunniteman hyödyttömyyteen?

HBL:n jutun mukaan epämääräinen linja näyttää jatkuvan. Puhutaan kymmenien miljoonien säästöstä lyhentämällä asemia. Se vaan ei riitä, kun todelliset ongelmat ovat kalliissa tunnelirakentamisessa ja turhassa kuljettajattomassa ajossa. Nyt tarvitaan satojen miljoonien säästöjä sekä rakenteellisia muutoksia, jotta hankeesta saataisiin tavoiteltavia hyötyjä.

Suoraselkäisyyttä ja vastuullista on myöntää, että hanke on karannut käsistä, ja joko siitä luovutaan kokonaan tai suunnitellaan se uudestaan niin, että siitä on hyötyä ja kustannukset ovat kohtuulliset. Se kyllä edellyttää sitten mm. YVA-vaihtoehtojen virheiden myöntämistä. Mutta eikö sekin olisi pienempi paha kuin koko touhun hautaaminen?

Antero

----------


## Makeone

Kuinkahan paljon hinta putoaisi jos länsimetro pätkäistäisiin Tapiolaan josta muodostuisi 'länsikeskus'? Jo tuossakin tapauksessa pystyttäisiin vähentämään länsiväylän ruuhkia 'hieman'...en tosin ole suunnittelija joten en osaa sanoa mitään ajatuksen toimivuudesta.

Jossain suunnitelmassa varmaan jo laskettiin kumpi tulee halvemmaksi, tunneli lauttasaaresta keilaniemeen vai siltarata? hieman tosin karttaa ja googlen sateliittikuvia katselleena voisin tosin todeta, että siellä voipi olla hieman reititysongelmia, joten tunneli taitaa olla tehokkaampi?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuinkahan paljon hinta putoaisi jos länsimetro pätkäistäisiin Tapiolaan josta muodostuisi 'länsikeskus'? Jo tuossakin tapauksessa pystyttäisiin vähentämään länsiväylän ruuhkia 'hieman'...


Todettakoon nyt taas sadannen kerran, että länsimetrosta tehdyn YVA-selvityksen mukaan Matinkylään ulottuva metro ei vähennä Länsiväylän autoliikennettä eikä lisää joukkoliikennematkustuksen osuutta.

----------


## Multsun poika

Paljonkohan säästöä kertyisi jos Otaniemen mutkan sekä Keilaniemen aseman jättäisi pois? Linja olisi kartalla luontevamman näköinen kuin nyt suunniteltu kiemura Otaniemen kautta. Viivasuora linja Lauttasaaresta Tapiolan keskustaan.

Matka-aika Matinkylästä Helsingin keskustaan lyhenisi kolmella minuutilla. Suurimmalle osalle matkustajistahan Otaniemen lenkki on turha.
Ymmärrän kyllä, että metro on ladannut suuret kiinteistönjalostusodotukset sekä Keilalahteen että Otaniemeen, mutta jos säästöjä kaivataan..

----------


## Resiina

Länsiväylä lehdessä oli artikkeli länsimetrosta 28.11.1984

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Todettakoon nyt taas sadannen kerran, että länsimetrosta tehdyn YVA-selvityksen mukaan Matinkylään ulottuva metro ei vähennä Länsiväylän autoliikennettä eikä lisää joukkoliikennematkustuksen osuutta.


YVA:n mukaan sekä metro että kombi-vaihtoehto lisäävät joukkoliikenteen osuutta kaikissa eteläisen Espoon ja pk-seudun muiden kaupunkien välisillä matkoilla (siis länsiväylä on tässä irrelevantti vertailukohde). Metro vähentää autoliikenenttä mm kehäykkösellä. Muut YVA:ssa tutkitut vaihtoehdot lisäävät autoilua kaiken kaikkiaan. 

Jos rahasta on pula, niin metro Tapiolaankin asti ajaisi saman asian käytännösä kuin metro Matinkylään. Optimaalisin paikka liityntäterminaalille  jossa Tapiolaa kauempaa tulevat länsiväyläbussit kääntyvät, olisi silloin Keilaniemessä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Metro vähentää autoliikenenttä mm kehäykkösellä.


Niinhän ajateltiin silloin, kun YVAa tehtiin. Sen jälkeen syntyi metron suunnittelupäätös, johon koplattiin tukku kehätiehankkeita niin, että metro ei niiden toteutuessa varmasti vähennä autoliikennettä.




> Jos rahasta on pula, niin metro Tapiolaankin asti ajaisi saman asian käytännösä kuin metro Matinkylään. Optimaalisin paikka liityntäterminaalille  jossa Tapiolaa kauempaa tulevat länsiväyläbussit kääntyvät, olisi silloin Keilaniemessä.


Jos rahat eivät enää riitä kuin Tapiolaan asti, viimeistään siinä vaiheessa varmaan päättäjistä sitkeimmätkin huomaavat, että nykyinen metro Ruoholahteen ajaa suunnilleen saman asian ihan ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Lisää omituisia käsityksiä valtion lupauksista löytyy tällaisesta keskustelusta.

Espoon valtuuston pj. Sistonen siis esittää, että olisi ollut jokin lupaus tai sopimus siitä, että Espoo, Helsinki ja valtio maksaisivat tasan kolmasosan kukin metrosta Tapiolaan asti ja siitä edelleen valtion osuus olisi 30 % ja Espoon 70 %.

En voi kuin ihmetellä, miten heppoisin perustein Espoossa metroasiaa oikein käsitellään. Kun totuus on, ettei valtio ole missään vaiheessa luvannut mitään metron rakentamisesta, eri ryhmillä näyttää olevan vielä erilaisia varmoja käsityksiä siitä, miten joku muu kuin Espoon kaupunki metroa Espoossa maksaa.

Meille Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnalle kerrottiin Espoon syyskuun 2006 metropäätöksen jälkeen, että kaiken aikaa on ollut Espoon kanssa selvä, että kustannukset jaetaan rajalta poikki-periaatteella. Eivätkö espoolaiset neuvottelijat ole ymmärtäneet mistä on sovittu, vai ovatko helsinkiläiset ymmärtäneet väärin? Eikö Espoossa ole valtuustoryhmille ja valtuutetuille uskallettu kertoa, mikä on metron maksamisessa totuus? Ei ole ihme, että muutamat espoolaispoliitikot ovat moittineet sitä, ettei ole selvitetty, mitä metro espoolaisille maksaa.

Antero

----------


## Makeone

Ei nyt ihan liity länsimetroon, mutta silloin kun tehtiin päätös metron pidentämisestä Kampista Ruoholahteen, niin keskusteltiinko ajatuksesta vetää metro samantien Lauttasaareen? Oliko siitä mitään vakavaa keskustelua ja/tai tutkittiinko asiaa. Minkälainen 'taistelu' käytiin Ruoholahden pidennyksestä noin ylipäätänsä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei nyt ihan liity länsimetroon, mutta silloin kun tehtiin päätös metron pidentämisestä Kampista Ruoholahteen, niin keskusteltiinko ajatuksesta vetää metro samantien Lauttasaareen?


Minun tietääkseni Ruoholahden valinnalla haluttiin osoittaa Espoolle, että metro tulee tätä kautta. Ja bussit voidaan pysäyttää Länsiväylän päähän. Samoihin aikoihin taisi ajoittua Espoon puolella Keilalahden lisärakentamsen kaavoitus siten, että metrolinjan sijoittaminen maanpäällisenä Lauttasaaresta länteen päin vaikeutui tai kävi mahdottomaksi.




> Minkälainen 'taistelu' käytiin Ruoholahden pidennyksestä noin ylipäätänsä?


En muista, että metron laajennuksista Helsingin sisällä olisi koskaan mitenkään taisteltu, ainakaan julkisesti. Olihan Ruoholahdessa joka tapauksessa tulossa suuri muutos rähjäisen teollisuusalueen muuttamisessa sellaiseksi, kuin se nykyään on.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niinhän ajateltiin silloin, kun YVAa tehtiin. Sen jälkeen syntyi metron suunnittelupäätös, johon koplattiin tukku kehätiehankkeita niin, että metro ei niiden toteutuessa varmasti vähennä autoliikennettä.


Kerro mikä se tukku kehätiehankkeita oikein on. Mulla ei ole tiedossa yhtään kehätiehanketta joka olisi koplattu metroon, ja ainoat tällä hetkellä sovitut kehäteihin kohdistuvat työt ovat kehäykkösen järjestelyt tunneleineen Leppävaaran Vallikalliossa sekä Hakamäentie. Nämä kaksi olisi rakennettu joka tapauksessa tuli metro tai ei. Keskustatunneli , joka olisi ollut varsinainen autoilijoiden metro, on kokonaan kuopattu. Kehäkakkosen jatke tulee sitten aikanaan jos tulee. Se on kuitenkin varmaa, että jos metroa eikä mitään muuta raidetta rakenneta seuravaan 10 vuoden aikana edes Tapiolaan asti, niin sekä keskustatunnelia joudutaan tosissaan harkitsemaan uudelleen, että kehäykkönen ja kakkonen lvennettävä tuntuvasti. Sitä metroa ja kaikkea joukkoliikennettä vastustavat vannoutuneet autoilijat pohjimmillaan toivovat. 

Kehäteitä ruuhkauttaa työmatkaliikenteen lisäksi pitkän matkan auto- ja rekkaliikenne Helsingin läpi. Ajaminen kehillä ruuhka-aikaan, vaikka nämä mainitut parannustyöt toteutettaisiin, ovat yhtä tuskaa, mutta monelle nykyään ainoa vaihtoehto, koska pääseminen joukkoliikentellä lännen ja idän välillä kunnon raideyhteyden puuttumisen vuoksi takkuaa. Lisäksi autolla ajaminen tulee vuosi vuodelta kalliimmaksi polttoainehintojen kohotessa, sekä jos otetaan käyttöön vielä ruuhkamaksuja. Ei kukaan niillä kehillä huvikseen aja. 




> Jos rahat eivät enää riitä kuin Tapiolaan asti, viimeistään siinä vaiheessa varmaan päättäjistä sitkeimmätkin huomaavat, että nykyinen metro Ruoholahteen ajaa suunnilleen saman asian ihan ilmaiseksi.


Nykyinen metro joka päätty Ruoholahteen on ilveilyä niitä kohtaan joka asuvat idässä tai pohjoisessa ja joilla on työ tai opiskelupaikka Otaniemen-Tapiolan alueella. Metron jatkaminen pari pysäkkiä Ruoholahdesta länteen, josta suurin osa tulisi Helsingin alueelle, olisi pikkujuttu siihen verrattuna että Espoo rakentaa 20 km metroa Kirkkonummen rajalle asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Minun on vaikea nähdä länsimetrosta apua kehäteiden ruuhkiin. Espoossa Kehä 1 palvelee sisäistä pohjois-etelä-liikennettä ja K1:n vilkkaimmin liikennöity väli on Tuusulantien ja Hämeenlinnantien väli. Miten länsimetro voisi näihin vaikuttaa?

K3:n ruuhkat ovat vielä kauempana, ja niitä vartenhan markkinoidaan Marjarataa.

Länsimetron perimmäinen ongelmahan on, ettei siitä ole mitään hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle! Tämän sai kuulla tänään myös Vantaan kaupungin lausunnosta länsimetron liityntäliikennesuunnitelmaan. Tarvitaan suoria yhteyksiä Vantaalta Espooseen, ei ainoastaan yheyksiä Helsingin kautta, etenkin kun vaihto junista metroon on niin surkea.

Kehäteiden ruuhkia helpotetaan kehämäisellä joukkoliikenteellä. Jokeri on muutettava ratikaksi ensimmäisenä seudun hankkeena ja seuraavaksi panostettava Vantaan tason poikittaiseen ratikkaan, koska se kulkee olemassa olevassa yhdyskuntarakenteessa.

Raidejokerikin on nähtävä verkon osana, ei yhtenä kevytmetrolinjana. Nykyisen 550:n tapaan sen tulee palvella myös Otaniemi, ei jättää Otaniemi liityntäliikenteen varaan suhteessa Jokeriin. Tämäkin ongelma oli mainittu Vantaan lausunnossa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Ei kukaan niillä kehillä huvikseen aja.


Just näin. Kehäväylien parantaminen ja mm. kunnollisten bussikaistojen rakentaminen on edellytys myös niiden joukkoliikenteen laadun parantamiselle; ainakin seutubussilinja 512/A sujuvuuden kannalta se on ihan olennaista. Myös ko. linjan pysäkkien parantaminen välillä Leppävaara-Vallikallio-Hämeenlinnanväylä olisi toivottavaa, sillä muutamat pysäkit ovat erityisen hankalia, kun niiden pysäkkisyvennykset ovat varsin pieniä ja ko. väylällä on 80km/h:n nopeusrajoitus. Todella mukavaa lähteä liikenteen sekaan sellaiselta pysäkiltä, kun rekkoja kulkee jatkuvasti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kerro mikä se tukku kehätiehankkeita oikein on. Mulla ei ole tiedossa yhtään kehätiehanketta joka olisi koplattu metroon,


Rainer hyvä, Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto asetti metron toteuttamiselle 26.9.2006 tietyt ehdot. Niistä kehäteihin kohdistuvat Kehä I parantaminen ja Kehä II jatke. 

Tässä Espoon kaupunginvaltuuston asettamat ehdot:
Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto 26.9.2006




> Valtuusto: 
> 
> 
> 
> Valtuusto päätti valita Espoon eteläosien joukkoliikennejärjestelmän runkoratkaisuksi välillä Ruoholahti - Matinkylä kokonaan tunnelissa kulkevan metron edellyttäen, että seuraavat 12 ehtoa toteutuvat: 
> 
> 1
> Valtio osallistuu järjestelmän rakentamiseen vähintään samalla (30 %) osuudella kuin muihinkin seudullisiin raideliikennehankkeisiin. Helsinki vastaa rakennuskustannuksista yhdessä valtion kanssa omalla alueellaan.
> 
> ...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minun on vaikea nähdä länsimetrosta apua kehäteiden ruuhkiin. Espoossa Kehä 1 palvelee sisäistä pohjois-etelä-liikennettä ja K1:n vilkkaimmin liikennöity väli on Tuusulantien ja Hämeenlinnantien väli. Miten länsimetro voisi näihin vaikuttaa?


Kehä 1:llä on eniten liikennettä tien luonteensa vuoksi juuri sen keskikohdalla. Mutta jokainen joka liikkuu idästä länteen tai pohjoisesta länteen (tai itään) joutuu siihen pahimpaan ruuhkaan AINA koska muita reittejä ruuhkakohdan kiertämiseen ei ole. Kehällä sattuu joka päivä joku onnettomuus jonka takia liikenne seisoo eikä kukaan pääse mihinkään. Sattui se onnettumuus melkein missä tahansa, niin sen vaikutukset ulottuvat koko kehälle. 




> K3:n ruuhkat ovat vielä kauempana, ja niitä vartenhan markkinoidaan Marjarataa.


Näin on. Marjasta olisi enemmän hyötyä jos se alkaisi Vuosaaresta ja päättyisi Espoon keskukseen. Mutta se on aikaisintaan 2050-luvun hanke. Vantaan kaupungin päättäjät tekivät aikanan typerästi kun vaativat Vuosaaren satamaradan rakentamista tunneliin Vantaan alueella maanpäällisen sijaan. Maanpäällisestä satamaradasta olisi aika helposti voitu tehdä Marja-radan jake itään kun on tarvis. 




> Länsimetron perimmäinen ongelmahan on, ettei siitä ole mitään hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle! Tämän sai kuulla tänään myös Vantaan kaupungin lausunnosta länsimetron liityntäliikennesuunnitelmaan. Tarvitaan suoria yhteyksiä Vantaalta Espooseen, ei ainoastaan yheyksiä Helsingin kautta, etenkin kun vaihto junista metroon on niin surkea.


Olisi kiinnostava tietää millainen tyyppi sen lausunnon on oikein antanut. Joku sellainen joka haluaa varmistaa Marja-radan käynnistymisen, jos LVM:llä on valintatilanne? Nykyinen yhteys pääradalta etelä-Espooseen  joka tarkoittaa kävelyä 1,2 km junalta bussiasemalleko on parempi? Liikkumista pääradan junien ja metron välillä voisi helpottaa rakentamalla rautatieasemalle rullaavia käytäviä tai siirtämällä pääradan lähijunaraiteet aseman sisäpihalle Kaisaniemen puiston sijaan, sitä mukaa kuin uusia raiteita rakennettaisiin Töölönlahden puolelle asemaa. 




> Kehäteiden ruuhkia helpotetaan kehämäisellä joukkoliikenteellä. Jokeri on muutettava ratikaksi ensimmäisenä seudun hankkeena ja seuraavaksi panostettava Vantaan tason poikittaiseen ratikkaan, koska se kulkee olemassa olevassa yhdyskuntarakenteessa.


Jokerissa on se vika että sen reitti ei raitiotieksikään muutettuna ole pitkillä matkoilla yhtä nopea kuin metro+ juna keskustan kautta. Lyhyemmillä matkoilla kuten esim Leppävaarasta Otaniemeen tai Viikistä Pitäjänmäkeen se ajaa täysin tehtävänsä. Jokerin rakentaminen raitiotieksi ei edes edellytä sen toteuttamista koko reitti kerralla vaan voidaan toteuttaa ensiksi kriittisin pätkä.

Jokeri 2 olisi saatava myös käyntiin, mutta sitä vaikeuttaa se, että joidenkin viherpiipertäjiän mielestä se ei saa keskuspuiston läpi ajaa maanpäällisenä vaan sillekin pitää rakentaa tunneli. 

Mitä länsimetroon tulee, niin monella sekä espoolaisella että Espoossa työssä käyvällä helsinkiläisellä ja muilla joita yhteys koskee on ollut paljon odotuksia sen toteuttamiseksi. Eri 2000-luvulla tehtyjen mielipidemittausten mukaan kannatus metron rakentamiselle on pelkästään espoolaisten joukossa ollut 60-70%, nykymeingin jatkamista on kannattanut selvä vähemmistö. 

Jos metron hinta kohoaa yli maksukyvyn, niin pitää tehdä uusi arviointi miten hanke voidan toteuttaa joko halvempaa tekniikkaa käyttäen hyväksi ja/tai toteuttamalla ensiksi vain kriittisin osa metrosta. Länsimetron kriittisin pätkä on Tapiola-keskusta. Se voidaan toteutta raitiotienäkin, väliakaisratkaisuna parempia aikoja odottamaan jopa nykyistä sekavaa bussiliikennettä korkealaatuisempana bussimetronakin kunhan sen toinen lähtöpää keskustassa on rautatieasemalla, ei Kampissa. 

Sitä mukaa kun metron suunnittelu etenee, pitää myös tehdä uusi arviointi eri vaihtoehdoista, joiden pitää olla: 
1) Metro joko Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään tai kauemmas
2) Kombi/Stadtbahn, eli pikaraitiovaunuin ajettava rata jonka vaunut pystyvät ajamaan myös Helsingin nykysessä metrotunnelissa
3) TramWest tyyppinen raitiotie ainakin Tapiolaan asti, erityisesti tutkittava tarkkaan mitä realistisia mahdollisuuksia saada vaunut ruuhkien ohi keskustaan asti, ja vaihtoehtojen oltava sellaisia että ne kelpaavat myös Helsingille
4) Jokeri-tasoinen nopea bussilinja rautatieasemalta Tapiolaan, joka kulkisi keskustasta ulos esim satamaradan kuilua pitkin. Nykyiset Tapiolaa kauemmas jatkavat bussit voivat lähteä Kampista kuten nyt

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer hyvä, Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto asetti metron toteuttamiselle 26.9.2006 tietyt ehdot. Niistä kehäteihin kohdistuvat Kehä I parantaminen ja Kehä II jatke.


Se "mahdollisimman nopeasti" on aika suhteellinen käsite. Käytännössä se tarkoitta että hankkeiden yli ei vedetä kokonaan henkseleitä. Kehä I:n välttämättömien parannusten toteuttaminen on jo alkamassa, tosin niin että Espoo on lainannut valtiolle rahaa sitä varten, mutta kaipa valtio joskus maksaa lainansa takaisin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Käytännössä se tarkoitta että hankkeiden yli ei vedetä kokonaan henkseleitä.


Tämä on kovin naiivi ajatus. Erityisesti Kehä II jatke oli yksi keskeinen reunaehto, jolla autoilun kannattajat ostettiin Länsimetron taakse.

Olettaisin, että Espoossa ehtoa tulkitaan niin, että Kehä I:n ja Kehä II:n rahoituksen ja aikataulun on oltava liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa samassa aikataulussa kuin Länsimetro, jotta Länsimetro etenee.

Tällä hetkellä vaikuttaa että koko Länsimetro raukeaa seuraavasta syystä:
- Espoo ei sitoudu valtuuston päätöksellä metroon, koska asiaa ei viedä valtuustoon
- Hallitus ei myönnä mitään rakentamisrahoitusta 11.3, koska Espoo ei ole sitoutunut valtuustopäätöksellä.
- Länsimetrohanke raukeaa, koska hallitus ei myönnä sille rakentamisrahoitusta

Tämä avaa mahdollisuuden myös hylätä autoilua edistävä Kehä II:n jatke.

----------


## Kari

> Se on kuitenkin varmaa, että jos metroa eikä mitään muuta raidetta rakenneta seuravaan 10 vuoden aikana edes Tapiolaan asti, niin sekä keskustatunnelia joudutaan tosissaan harkitsemaan uudelleen, että kehäykkönen ja kakkonen lvennettävä tuntuvasti. Sitä metroa ja kaikkea joukkoliikennettä vastustavat vannoutuneet autoilijat pohjimmillaan toivovat.


Asia on pikemminkin päin vastoin. Jos metro rakennetaan, niin silloin se Keskustatunnelikin tarvitaan, jotta ne Länsiväylän uudet autokaistat saadaan hyötykäyttöön. Länsimetrohankehan on nimen omaan Länsiväylän levennys, joukkoliikennettähän se ei paranna niinkuin lukuisat selvitykset osoittavat.

Mielestäni on asiatonta argumentointia vetää yhteen metron vastustus ja joukkoliikenteen vastustus. Käsitys "metron vastustaja == vannoutunut autoilija" on juuri se, jota kaavoituslobbarit yrittävät suitsuttaa, jotta saavat kupattua veronmaksajien rahaa. Tämä käsitys on kuitenkin totuuden vastainen. Ironista kyllä, Länsimetro on lähinnä autoliikennettä tukeva hanke (joukkoliikennematkustajat pois autoilijoiden tieltä).

Kari

----------


## -Epex82-

Täällä onkin kiihkeä arvailupeli meneillään pk-seudun asioista. Ne ovatkin olennaisimpia selonteossa, sillä pk-seutu on ainoa paikka Suomessa, jossa kaupunkijoukkoliikenteellä on todella merkitystä.

Omien tietojeni mukaan länsimetron edelle on kiilaamassa kehärata ja eri tavoin tarkasteltuna tältä vaikuttaakin. Länsimetro saa tietojeni mukaan lisää suunnittelurahaa, mutta aloitusta siirretään. Aloituksen siirto kompensoidaan siten, että kun länsimetro rakennetaan, se tehdään suoraan Kivenlahteen, joka olisikin paras vaihtoehto. Varma hanke ensi vuodelle on kehärata, tieyhteyksistä lähivuosien projekti on Kehä III. Olennaista on huomata, että Kehä II:n maankäyttövyöhykkeen rakentaminen voidaan toteuttaa pitkälti ilman kehääkin, tie tulee kun tulee, mutta sen merkitys on vähentynyt.

Espoo sai tietysti kunniakysymyksenä asettaa "ehtoja" metrolle, mutta poliittinen realiteetti on, että edes Espoolla ei ole varaa sooloiluun saatikka raideliikenteen vastustamiseen, kaikki tietävät, että aloittamalla uusi poliittinen  riita ei saavuteta mitään. Pk-seudun liikenneongelmat huutavat ratkaisua ja ainoa oikea vastaus niihin on raideliikenne (juna, metro, ratikka), tietullit ja yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistäminen. Selontelo tuskin tarjoaa suuria yllätyksiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on kovin naiivi ajatus. Erityisesti Kehä II jatke oli yksi keskeinen reunaehto, jolla autoilun kannattajat ostettiin Länsimetron taakse.


Kehä II on yleisesti ottaen toisarvoinen hanke koko pk-seudulla. Se ei kierrä koko kaupunkia ja sen lykkääminen on aina mahdollista, koska sille on olemassa vaihtoehtoja. Tosin mikään ei estä että Espoo, Vantaa tai Helsinki rakentaa sitä itse omilla rahoillaan pieninä paloina jos huvittaa. 




> Tällä hetkellä vaikuttaa että koko Länsimetro raukeaa seuraavasta syystä:
> - Espoo ei sitoudu valtuuston päätöksellä metroon, koska asiaa ei viedä valtuustoon
> - Hallitus ei myönnä mitään rakentamisrahoitusta 11.3, koska Espoo ei ole sitoutunut valtuustopäätöksellä.
> - Länsimetrohanke raukeaa, koska hallitus ei myönnä sille rakentamisrahoitusta


Kaupunginhallituksella on siinä tapauksessa kova paikka selittää äänestäjille joista n 70% on kannattanut metroa, mitä aikovat tehdä jos ei koko metrosta tule mitään. Annetaanko konsulttitoimistojen laskuttaa pelkästä peukaloiden pyörittämisestä keväseen 2009 asti, jolloin suunnittelun piti olla valmis ja rakennustöiden alkaa?




> Tämä avaa mahdollisuuden myös hylätä autoilua edistävä Kehä II:n jatke.


Espoossa täytyy tapahtua totaalinen vallankumous jotta jokin autoväylähanke saataisiin kumottua. Autoteille on aina löytynyt rahaa, Suomen hallituksessa on kriittisissä päätöksentekotilaisuuksisa istunut espoolainen liikenne- tai jokin muu avainministeri järjestämässä asiat niin, mutta kun on kyse joukkoliikenteestä, niin se ei saisi maksaa mitään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## -Epex82-

Vantaa kaupunginhallituksen lausunto länsimetroon (liityntä) kannattaa jokaisen lukea. Anterohan viittasi lausuntoon. Kyse on ongelmasta, joka olisi olemassa bussivaihtoehdossakin: Vantaalta pääsee huonosti Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen. Ei asia liity suoranaisesti länsimetroon,vaan siihen, että (oman tulkintani mukaan) Vantaa toivoo samassa yhteydessä parannettavan yhteyksiä Vantaalle. Vaikka olisi tullut Tramwest, niin sama ongelma olisi pysynyt. Vantaa kritisoi suunnitelmia siitä, että ne eivät ole tarpeeksi seudullisia, ei länsimetroa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Länsimetro saa tietojeni mukaan lisää suunnittelurahaa, mutta aloitusta siirretään. Aloituksen siirto kompensoidaan siten, että kun länsimetro rakennetaan, se tehdään suoraan Kivenlahteen, joka olisikin paras vaihtoehto.


Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, mistä lähteistä "tietosi" ovat. Olet aikaisemminkin vihjaillut foorumilla erilaisista lähteistä. Jos et voi kertoa lähdettä, puheesi lienee syytä jättää omaan arvoonsa. Ennenkin tällä foorumilla on kovasti uhottu eri hankkeiden varmasta toteutumisesta jonkun kuvittelemassa aikataulussa.

Kivenlahden metrosta puhuttaessa lienee syytä muistaa, että Matinkylä-Kivenlahti - välistä ei ole edes RaideYVA:n tarkkuudella tehtyä suunnitelmia.

----------


## -Epex82-

Älä kiihdy Mikkosein,

usein täällä eri henkilöt viittaavat kuulemiinsa asioihin yms, ei siinä ole pahaa mielestäni. Korostettakoon, että kyse on vain minun kuulemastani, en ole väittänyt, että se olisi absoluuttisesti totta, enhän? Itse en ole minkään sortin sisäpiiriläinen, mutta onhan kuitenkin mahdollista, että ole keskustellut jonkun kanssa, jolla on tietoa selonteon sisällöstä, eikö?
Kivelahti-asia on juuri kuten sanoit, virallisesti, mutta esim Anterohan on itse vihjaillut täällä kaiken maailman salaisista metrosuunnitelmista ja viitannut vähintäänkin salaiseen valmisteluun. EI hänkään kerro lähteitään, tai 339 DF, kun kertoo SUY:n asioista. Oma lähteeni, joka on _oman_ kertomansa mukaan tietoa selonteosta sanoo kuitenkin, että kehärata olisi varma, länsimetrolle suunnittelurahaa, mutta ainakin lykkäystä. Olisiko se kovin ihmeellistä edes tai epäuskottavaa?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olisiko se kovin ihmeellistä edes tai epäuskottavaa?


Ei sinällään. 

Se, mikä olisi erikoista, olisi se, että Länsimetro hankkeena ulotettaisiin Kivenlahteen asti tämänhetkisessä tilanteessa, kun mitään nykyiseen Ruoholahti - Matinkylä - kustannusarvioon verrattavaa kustannusarviota osuudesta Matinkylä - Kivenlahti ei ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asia on pikemminkin päin vastoin. Jos metro rakennetaan, niin silloin se Keskustatunnelikin tarvitaan, jotta ne Länsiväylän uudet autokaistat saadaan hyötykäyttöön. Länsimetrohankehan on nimen omaan Länsiväylän levennys, joukkoliikennettähän se ei paranna niinkuin lukuisat selvitykset osoittavat.


Länsiväylän joukkoliikennekaistat eivät sellaisenaan toimi autokaistoina jos nykyiset bussit lakkaisisivat niillä kulkemista. Bussikaistat puikkelehtivat liittymissä mutkissa bussipysäkkien kautta eikä henkilöautoliikenne voisi jatkua turvallisena ainakaan nyyisillä nopeusrajoituksilla niitä pitkin. Bussipysäkit on joka tapauksessa jätettävä paikalleen Kirkkonummelle sekä muualle läntiselle Uudellemaalle suuntautuvaa bussiliikennettä varten, tai siinä tapauksessa että metrosta toteutetaan ensin vain lyhyempi vaihe. 

Länsiväylän autoliikenettä rajoittaa ensisijaiasesti Ruoholahden liikennesummpu sekä keskustan pysäköintimahdollisuuksien rajallisuus, sekä se, että esim Lapinlahden sillalla on käytössä vähemmän kaistoja kuin länsiväylän muilla osuuksilla. Jos länsimetroa ei koskaan rakennettaisi, kasvaisi poliittinen paine Helsingin päättäjiä kohtaan ottaa uudestaan käsittelyyyn keskustatunneli, ei vähintään niitä varten jotka asuvat kaupungin itäpuolella, tulevaisuudessa myös Sipoolta "kaapatuilta" alueilta, ja käytävät keskustan länsipuolella töissä. 




> Mielestäni on asiatonta argumentointia vetää yhteen metron vastustus ja joukkoliikenteen vastustus. Käsitys "metron vastustaja == vannoutunut autoilija" on juuri se, jota kaavoituslobbarit yrittävät suitsuttaa, jotta saavat kupattua veronmaksajien rahaa. Ironista kyllä, Länsimetro on lähinnä autoliikennettä tukeva hanke (joukkoliikennematkustajat pois autoilijoiden tieltä).


Kaikki joukkoliikennehankkeethan tukevat autoilua jollain tavalla, koska jonkin asteen autoilijoita ovat enemmistö suomalaisista, myös helsinkiläisistä. Hyväksyn täysin sellaiset joukkoliikennehankkeet, vaikka ne maksavatkin hiukan halvinta perusratkaisua enemmän,  jos ne mahdollistavat järkevän auton käytön tilanteissa, joissa auto muuten on esim elämäntilanteen vuoksi välttämätön, mutta mahdollistaa että autolla ei tarvitse ajaa pitkiä matkoja ruuhkaisissa ja ahtaissa keskustoissa, vaan sen voi jättää liityntäpysäköintipaikalle ja käyttää keskustamatkoilla joukkoliikennettä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisi kiinnostava tietää millainen tyyppi sen lausunnon on oikein antanut.


Kuten Epex82 kirjoitti, kannattaa lukea se lausunto itse. Ainakin itse tulkitsen sen ihan eritavalla kuin Antero. Anteron esittämää tulkintaa siitä ei saa mielestäni edes länsimetrovastaiset silmälasit päässä.




> Bussipysäkit on joka tapauksessa jätettävä paikalleen Kirkkonummelle sekä muualle läntiselle Uudellemaalle suuntautuvaa bussiliikennettä varten


Kirkkonummen joukkoliikenne siirtyy pääkaupunkiseudun uuden joukkoliikenneorganisaation hoidettavaksi ja Kirkkonummelta Länsiväylää tulevat bussit katkaistaan liityntälinjoiksi. Kauemmaksi läntiselle Uudellemaalle bussiliikennettä menee sen verran vähän, että sitä varten tuskin jätetään omia kaistoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaupunginhallituksella on siinä tapauksessa kova paikka selittää äänestäjille joista n 70% on kannattanut metroa, mitä aikovat tehdä jos ei koko metrosta tule mitään. Annetaanko konsulttitoimistojen laskuttaa pelkästä peukaloiden pyörittämisestä keväseen 2009 asti, jolloin suunnittelun piti olla valmis ja rakennustöiden alkaa?


Yksikään äänestäjä ei ole vielä äänestänyt Matinkylän metrosta, joka maksaa 800 M. Viime kunnallisvaalien aikaan hintalappu oli 412 M. Kaikki autoilijatkin haluavat Luxus-Mersun tai Bemarin, mutta eivät kuitenkaan osta niitä.




> Espoossa täytyy tapahtua totaalinen vallankumous jotta jokin autoväylähanke saataisiin kumottua. Autoteille on aina löytynyt rahaa, Suomen hallituksessa on kriittisissä päätöksentekotilaisuuksisa istunut espoolainen liikenne- tai jokin muu avainministeri järjestämässä asiat niin, mutta kun on kyse joukkoliikenteestä, niin se ei saisi maksaa mitään.


800 M on aika paljon enemmän kuin ei mitään. Länsiväylää levennettiin 1990-luvulla. Se taisi maksaa hurjat 700 miljoonaa - mutta se oli markkoja, ei euroja.

Metron ongelmahan on juuri siinä, että se maksaa täysin käsittämättömiä summia verrattuna mihinkään muuhun. Ja sen sijaan, että olisi haluja tehdä sitä jotenkin vähän halvemmalla, halut ovat täysin päinvastaiset. Keksitään kaikki mahdollinen, mikä vain maksaa mahdollisimman paljon. Tehdään tunneliin, vaikka maanpäällä olisi tilaa, elvistellään kuljettajattomalla ajolla, vaikka siitä ei ole kuin haittaa palvelutasolle.

Ja sitten kun ollaan säästävinään, sekin on pelkkää pelleilyä. Muutaman prosentin säästöllä leikataan kolmannes järjestelmän kapasiteetista.

Jos oikeasti halutaan säästää, aloitetaan tunnelirakentamisesta. Pinnalle niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Ja kuljettajaton ajo pois oitis. Seuraavaksi säästöä lähtee siitä, että puututaan liian suureen kalustostandardiin. Vaunut lyhyemmiksi, jotta kaarteita voidaan jyrkentää. Pian ollaankin metron kehittämisessä siinä, mitä RaideYVA:ssa nimitettiin kombiksi, mutta tietenkin tervejärkisellä liikennöintisuunnitelmalla, jossa ajatellaan mikä on järkevä yhdistelmä vanhojen pitkien ja uusien lyhyiden junien toiminta-alueeksi.

Kyllä metroakin voi kehittää, jos on vain haluja.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakin itse tulkitsen sen ihan eritavalla kuin Antero. Anteron esittämää tulkintaa siitä ei saa mielestäni edes länsimetrovastaiset silmälasit päässä.


Kuuntelin aamulla Vantaan joukkoliikenneinsinööri Leena Viilon haastattelun radiosta ja referoin sitä. Eli mitä luultavammin lausunnon kirjoittajan itsensä tulkintaa.

Lisäys:
Täsmennettäköön nyt se, että viesti, jossa mainitsin Vantaan lausunnon ei suinkaan ole kokonaisuudessaan olevinaan Vantaan lausuntoa vaan omia näkemyksiäni, joita Vantaan lausunto vahvistaa. Vantaan lausunnossa todetaan, ettei vaihtaminen junasta metroon Helsingissä ole hyvä ja yhteydet erityisesti Otaniemeen eivät ole Vantaalta hyvät. Eikä seudullinen näkökulma ole riittävä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten Epex82 kirjoitti, kannattaa lukea se lausunto itse. Ainakin itse tulkitsen sen ihan eritavalla kuin Antero. Anteron esittämää tulkintaa siitä ei saa mielestäni edes länsimetrovastaiset silmälasit päässä.


Voisiko joku pistää linkin kyseiselle sivulle jossa lausunto esiintyy. En oikein löydä sitä Vantaan kaupungin sivuilta sen enempää hakusanoilla "metro"  kuin "länsimetro":kaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisiko joku pistää linkin kyseiselle sivulle jossa lausunto esiintyy.


Tässä.

----------


## -Epex82-

off topic: Vantaan kaupungin esityslistoja voi selata seuraavasti:
www.vantaa.fi, sitten "päätöksenteko", jolloin tulee tänne:
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_alaetusivu.asp?path=1;2031
Sitten "esityslistat ja pötäkirjat", jolloin tulee tänne:

http://www.vantaa.fi/i_listasivu.asp?path=1;2031;2032 ja klikkaamalla "esitylistojen ja pöytäkirjojen selaaminen" pääsee tänne:

http://192.49.193.12/ktweb/

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksikään äänestäjä ei ole vielä äänestänyt Matinkylän metrosta, joka maksaa 800 M. Viime kunnallisvaalien aikaan hintalappu oli 412 M. Kaikki autoilijatkin haluavat Luxus-Mersun tai Bemarin, mutta eivät kuitenkaan osta niitä.


Tuosta metron virallisista ja epävirallisista innoista, niin metropäätöstä tehtäessä reilu vuosi sitten puhuttiin "reilusta 500 millistä" ei 452:sta, kuten YVA:ssa luki, joka jo silloin tiedettiin vanhentuneeksi tiedoksi. 

500 miljoonaa osoittautui pian sekin optimistiseksi, ja alettiin n vuosi päätöksestä puhua 600:sta, sitten 800:sta. 

Alkuperäinen 500 millin hinta oli "liian hyvä" että siihen voisi uskoa. Sen mukaan metro olisi alkanut tuottaa voittoa bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna reilun 10 vuoden päästä, metro ei olisi edellyttänyt yhtään kunnallisverojen korotuksia, vaan olisi kokonaan rahoitettu lainaamalla pankeista rahaa, ja maksamalla sitä hissukseen pois. Uudet laskelmat, jos hinta siis on noussut 300:lla, niin se jo edellyttää että sekä kuntalaiset että muut sidosryhmät alkavat panostaa siihen. Ei se kuitenkaan mikään katastrofi olisi. Helsinki joutui aikoinaan paljon tukalammasta tilanteesta rahoittamaan metronsa. 

Varsinainen pohja koko päätöksestä putoaisi, jos valtio jäisi pois koko hankkeesta. En tarkoita että valtion pitäisi suostua miten kalliisiin vaatimuksiin vain, mutta valtio voisi vähän "ohjata" hommaa tai rahoituksen ehdoksi vaatia päästä osakkaaksi metroyhtiöön.

Espoo ei ole lainkaan kysellyt metrosta hyötyviltä yrityksiltä mahdollisuutta osallistua esim asemien varusteluun, vaikka se itse asiassa kuuluisi niille mitä suurimassa määrin. Kaupunki voi myös käyttää piiskaa eli määrätä korkeampia veroja yrityksille jotka hyötyvät metrosta. Ainahan siitä syntyy itkua ja kitinää, mutta kyllä niitä firmoja löytyy jotka ymmärtävät asian päälle. 

Metrosta täyty muistaa myös se, että se jää kokonan kaupungin omistuksen, toisin kuin rautatie tai maantie. Kaupunki voi päättää itse kuka liikennöi sitä eli kilpailuttaa liikenteen tai antaa oman omistamansa yhtiön hoitaa sitä omakustannusperiaatteella. Rautatie- tai bussilikenteesä rahaa palaa aina lulkopuoliselle liikennöitsijälle, ja vuosien mittaan, kun tällaisista volyymeistä on kysymys, paljon. 




> Jos oikeasti halutaan säästää, aloitetaan tunnelirakentamisesta. Pinnalle niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Ja kuljettajaton ajo pois oitis. Seuraavaksi säästöä lähtee siitä, että puututaan liian suureen kalustostandardiin. Vaunut lyhyemmiksi, jotta kaarteita voidaan jyrkentää. Pian ollaankin metron kehittämisessä siinä, mitä RaideYVA:ssa nimitettiin kombiksi, mutta tietenkin tervejärkisellä liikennöintisuunnitelmalla, jossa ajatellaan mikä on järkevä yhdistelmä vanhojen pitkien ja uusien lyhyiden junien toiminta-alueeksi.


Eniten tietysti espoolaisena ja veronmaksajana harmittaa se, että ei esitetä vaihtoehtoja sitä mukaa kuin homma elää, vaan vain sitä yhtä. Tai sitten demokratia ei ole kehittynyt että voisi suunnitteluvaiheessa kysyä tulevien käyttäjien mielipiteitä, vain jotain sellaista hömppää kuten että minkä värisiä halutaan metrojunien olevan. Joka tapauksessa homma ja salamyhkäisyys on johtanut siihen että metronvastustus joka on vuoden mediassa mm vain hiljaa kytenyt, on taas alkaneet roihuta ikään kuin olisi heitetty bensaa liekeille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä.


Kiitos. Nyt selvisi mistä on kysymys.

t.Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Täällä onkin kiihkeä arvailupeli meneillään pk-seudun asioista. Ne ovatkin olennaisimpia selonteossa, sillä pk-seutu on ainoa paikka Suomessa, jossa kaupunkijoukkoliikenteellä on todella merkitystä.


Kehottaisin Epexiä vierailemaan myös valtavan metropolialueen ulkopuolella muutamissa maakuntakaupungeissa tarkkailemassa kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen todellista merkitystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuosta metron virallisista ja epävirallisista innoista, niin metropäätöstä tehtäessä reilu vuosi sitten puhuttiin "reilusta 500 millistä" ei 452:sta, kuten YVA:ssa luki, joka jo silloin tiedettiin vanhentuneeksi tiedoksi.


Minusta tässä ei ole olennaista se, oliko hinta-arvio 452 vai 500 M. Olen sitä mieltä, että kun sanotaan arvio, se ei ole täsmällinen luku. Mutta sitten aletaan mennä harhaanjohtamisen puolelle, kun ei kerrota, mikä sen arvion tarkkuus on. Jos esitetään paperilla 452 ja sitten sanotaan, että 500, niin tästä on jo maallikon oikeus olettaa, että arviossa puhutaan noin 10 %:n tarkkuudesta.

Varsinainen harhaanjohtaminen on kuitenkin ollut siinä, että ei selvitetty tai ei haluttu kertoa, mitä maksaa kuljettajaton ajo ja siitä seuraavat muut kustannukset. Ja väitettiin, että tunnelimetro on halvempi kuin maanpinnan metro. Helsingin automaattihalut ja valtuuston hankevalmistelupäätös olivat tiedossa ja turvallisuusmääräykset olivat samat 2006 kuin 2007.

Kun 800 M:n hinnassa kustannustason nousua on Loukon mukaan 70-90 M, loput eli noin 270 M:n nousu on ollut tiedossa jo silloin, kun valtuutetuille vakuutettiin hinnaksi 452 M. Jos noista asioista ei ole ollut hintaa laskettuna, niin ei olisi pitänyt tuoda koko touhua keskeneräisenä päätettäväksi.




> Eniten tietysti espoolaisena ja veronmaksajana harmittaa se, että ei esitetä vaihtoehtoja sitä mukaa kuin homma elää, vaan vain sitä yhtä.


Epäilemättä on toimittu sen mukaan, mikä on ollut tavoite. Ei silloin tarvita vaihtoehtoja.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varsinainen harhaanjohtaminen on kuitenkin ollut siinä, että ei selvitetty tai ei haluttu kertoa, mitä maksaa kuljettajaton ajo ja siitä seuraavat muut kustannukset. Ja väitettiin, että tunnelimetro on halvempi kuin maanpinnan metro. Helsingin automaattihalut ja valtuuston hankevalmistelupäätös olivat tiedossa ja turvallisuusmääräykset olivat samat 2006 kuin 2007.


YVA:ssa oli jo maininta kuljettajattomuudesta, mutta ei mitä se maksaa. Maanpäällisen ja maanalaisen välillä oli laskelmia maanalaisen eduksi itse rakennuskustannuksissa. Jossain siis falskaa tai on tapahtunut laskuvirhe.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Rainerin asiallisiin kommentteihin vastauksia, todettakoon ensin Kehä II jatkolla olevan se ongelma ettei sitä Helsingissä kannata oikein kukaan, helsinkiläisenä veronmaksajana ei voisi vähempää kiinnostaa koko hanke.



> Sitä mukaa kun metron suunnittelu etenee, pitää myös tehdä uusi arviointi eri vaihtoehdoista, joiden pitää olla: 
> 1) Metro joko Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään tai kauemmas
> 2) Kombi/Stadtbahn, eli pikaraitiovaunuin ajettava rata jonka vaunut pystyvät ajamaan myös Helsingin nykysessä metrotunnelissa
> 3) TramWest tyyppinen raitiotie ainakin Tapiolaan asti, erityisesti tutkittava tarkkaan mitä realistisia mahdollisuuksia saada vaunut ruuhkien ohi keskustaan asti, ja vaihtoehtojen oltava sellaisia että ne kelpaavat myös Helsingille
> 4) Jokeri-tasoinen nopea bussilinja rautatieasemalta Tapiolaan, joka kulkisi keskustasta ulos esim satamaradan kuilua pitkin. Nykyiset Tapiolaa kauemmas jatkavat bussit voivat lähteä Kampista kuten nyt


Minusta 1 ja 3 eivät ole toisensa pois sulkevia, 2 en jaksa uskoa jollei sitten pohjoismetroa tehdä kertaluokkaa kevyemmällä tekniikalla, ja 4 torppaa se että Helsinki ei halua keskustaan enää yhtää enempää busseja. Eli vaihtoehdosta 1 ensin, voisin lämmetä (pinta)metrolle Ruoholahti - (Koivusaari) - Tapiola - Matinkylä - Kivenlahti. Maksaisi noin puolet nykysuunnitelmista, ja olisi kunnon pikametro eikä mikään maitojuna, sama se ajaako liityntälinja yhden vai kaksi kilometriä. Varsinkin tässä tapauksessa tarvittaisiin ratikka tuon lisäksi, mutta minusta se tarvitaan Tapiolaan saakka joka tapauksessa.

Pysyn kannassani, että on sekä toivottavaa että todennäköistä, että Raidejokeri tehdään kantakaupungin ratikkalinjojen kanssa yhteensopivalla kalustolla. Jolloin siihen tulee toki tehdä useampi liitäntä eri puolilta, ja Lauttasaari on yksi ilmeinen reitti. Esteetön reitti ei ole minusta mikään ongelma, yksinkertaisinta olisi käyttää Lauttasaaressa Särkiniementietä kokoojakatuna joka syöttää autoliikenteen Länsiväylälle ja rauhoittaa Lauttasaarentie ja -silta joukkoliikenteelle, yksityisautoja voi päästää sekaan sikäli kuin mahtuu. Suora reitti Itämerenkadulle ilman mitään vaikeita järjestelyjä.




> Espoo ei ole lainkaan kysellyt metrosta hyötyviltä yrityksiltä mahdollisuutta osallistua esim asemien varusteluun, vaikka se itse asiassa kuuluisi niille mitä suurimassa määrin.


Joo, kun miettii vaikka tuota Keilaniemen asemaa niin herää kysymys miksei se ole jonkun niistä pilvenpiirtäjistä alakerrassa?

----------


## 339-DF

> ...esim Anterohan on itse vihjaillut täällä kaiken maailman salaisista metrosuunnitelmista ja viitannut vähintäänkin salaiseen valmisteluun. EI hänkään kerro lähteitään, tai 339 DF, kun kertoo SUY:n asioista...


Tämä lähdeasia on tosiaan ongelmallinen. Meillä on tavallaan kolme vaihtoehtoa:

1. ei kerrota mitään, kun ei haluta kertoa lähdettä
2. tehdään kuten nyt eli kerrotaan mitä tiedetään, mutta ei kerrota lähdettä
3. kerrotaan mitä on saatu tietää ja mainitaan lähde

Ykkönen olisi asioiden hoidon kannalta huono, sillä silloin vaikutus/lobbausmahdollisuudet jäävät käytännössä pois, kun tieto ongelmista ei kulje. Esim. Jätkäsaaren liikenteen osalta on jo nyt saatu lobbaamalla aikaan paljon hyvää vaikka se ei konkreettisesti vielä näykään. 

Kolmonen johtaisi ainakin osittain siihen, että ekan kerran jälkeen ei sitten enää kuultaisikaan mitään, kun luottamus olisi mennyt. 

Olen itse sillä kannalla, että jatketaan vaan täällä foorumilla nykymenolla. On ihan ymmärrettävää, että lähteen puute vähentää tiedon uskottavuutta, mutta ei tässä oikein muutakaan voi. On sitten kiinni lukijasta, uskooko hän vai ei. Ei ole pakko uskoa. Ja useissa tapauksissa aika lopulta näyttää, kenen kertomuksiin on uskomista.




> Oma lähteeni, joka on _oman_ kertomansa mukaan tietoa selonteosta sanoo kuitenkin, että kehärata olisi varma, länsimetrolle suunnittelurahaa, mutta ainakin lykkäystä. Olisiko se kovin ihmeellistä edes tai epäuskottavaa?


Se, että kehärata ajaisi metron ohi ja metroa viivytettäisiin kuulostaa kovasti uskottavalta. Ja jos viivytys on riittävän pitkä, niin metron rakentaminen kerralla Kivenlahteen asti (tai ainakin aie tai lupaus siitä lykkäyksen yhteydessä) kuulostaa loogiselta myös. Kyllä ne YVA:t ehditään tehdä, jos metrorakentamista siirretään vaikka 5-7 v eteenpäin. Ja sitten onkin maassa taas uusi hallitus ja uudet kujeet, ehkä uudet metroaikeetkin...

Mutta kerro kuitenkin, onko lähteesi asioita valmistelemassa, vai onko hän kuullut niistä kenties monen mutkan kautta?

----------


## -Epex82-

Oma lähteeni ei ole valtion, kunnan tai konsultin palveluksessa ja tosiaan ainoana varmana "ravivihjeenä" on, että kehärata on kunkku, joka saa kunnon aloituspotin. Kehäradalla on kuulemma myös propaganda-arvoa, koska lentoasema ulkomaisine turisteineen on reitin varrella. Suurin tekijä asunnot ja lentoasema. Lähde tuntee/tietää valmistelijoita.

----------


## Kari

> Länsiväylän joukkoliikennekaistat eivät sellaisenaan toimi autokaistoina jos nykyiset bussit lakkaisisivat niillä kulkemista.


Niin, eihän siitä päätöksiä ole olemassa, mutta ihmettelisin, ellei niitä käyttöön otettaisi. Hesarissahan on väläytelty ajatuksia käyttää niitä HOV-kaistoina (eli autoille, joissa on useampia matkustajia). Tätä pitäisin järkevänä.




> Bussikaistat puikkelehtivat liittymissä mutkissa bussipysäkkien kautta eikä henkilöautoliikenne voisi jatkua turvallisena ainakaan nyyisillä nopeusrajoituksilla niitä pitkin. Bussipysäkit on joka tapauksessa jätettävä paikalleen Kirkkonummelle sekä muualle läntiselle Uudellemaalle suuntautuvaa bussiliikennettä varten, tai siinä tapauksessa että metrosta toteutetaan ensin vain lyhyempi vaihe.


Enpä nyt pääse asiaan tarkemmin tutustumaan, mutta jos siellä nyt ajaa busseja nopeudella 80 km/h, niin ei kai se niin kovin epäturvallista ole jos siellä ajaa henkilöautoja samalla vauhdilla. Lisäksi nykyisiä järjestelyjä voidaan muuttaa (tietyin rajoituksin).




> Länsiväylän autoliikenettä rajoittaa ensisijaiasesti Ruoholahden liikennesummpu sekä keskustan pysäköintimahdollisuuksien rajallisuus, sekä se, että esim Lapinlahden sillalla on käytössä vähemmän kaistoja kuin länsiväylän muilla osuuksilla.


Tämä on totta, mutta ongelmahan on ratkaistavissa Keskustatunnelin avulla. Ja niitä parkkipaikkojakin louhitaan keskustaan lisää koko ajan, ikävä kyllä.




> Jos länsimetroa ei koskaan rakennettaisi, kasvaisi poliittinen paine Helsingin päättäjiä kohtaan ottaa uudestaan käsittelyyyn keskustatunneli, ei vähintään niitä varten jotka asuvat kaupungin itäpuolella, tulevaisuudessa myös Sipoolta "kaapatuilta" alueilta, ja käytävät keskustan länsipuolella töissä.


Tätä näkemystä minä en ymmärrä. Raide-YVAssahan Länsimetro-vaihtoehdon henkilöautojen liikennemäärät ovat suuremmat kuin bussivaihtoehdolla. Olisi loogista olettaa, että paineita keskustatunnelin rakentamiselle syntyisi enemmän, jos autoliikenne lisääntyy Ruoholahden sumpussa.

Ja kyllä, tiedän, että raide-YVA:n ennusteisiin sisältyy niin suuria epätarkkuuksia, ettei sen perusteella voida sanoa autoliikenteen muuttuvan valittiinpa mikä joukkoliikennemuoto tahansa. Mutta eipä minusta ole mitään päteviä perusteluita väittää, että paineet Keskustatunnelin rakentamiselle kasvaisivat, jos pitäydytään bussiliikenteessä. 




> Kaikki joukkoliikennehankkeethan tukevat autoilua jollain tavalla, koska jonkin asteen autoilijoita ovat enemmistö suomalaisista, myös helsinkiläisistä.


Tätäkään en oikein ymmärrä. Tarkoitatko, että joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen vähentää esimerkiksi väylien ruuhkaisuutta ja tukevat siten autoilua? Tämä on yksi mahdollinen tulkinta. Minä olen itse asiassa sitä mieltä, että esimerkiksi joukkoliikenne subventiotkin ovat tavallaan autoliikenteen tukemista. Siinähän tavallaan joudutaan "maksamaan" ihmisille joukkoliikenteen käytöstä, jotta autoliikenne sujuisi edes joten kuten.

Mutta minä pidän silti älyllisesti epärehellisenä vihjailuasi siitä, että metroa vastustaisivat lähinnä paatuneet autoilijat, jotka tosiasiassa haluavat vain leventää teitä. Tämä varsinkin, kun huomioidaan, että metron rakentaminen on tosiasiassa myös "tienlevennystoimenpide".




> Hyväksyn täysin sellaiset joukkoliikennehankkeet, vaikka ne maksavatkin hiukan halvinta perusratkaisua enemmän,  jos ne mahdollistavat järkevän auton käytön tilanteissa, joissa auto muuten on esim elämäntilanteen vuoksi välttämätön, mutta mahdollistaa että autolla ei tarvitse ajaa pitkiä matkoja ruuhkaisissa ja ahtaissa keskustoissa, vaan sen voi jättää liityntäpysäköintipaikalle ja käyttää keskustamatkoilla joukkoliikennettä.


Mielestäni on melkoista vähättelyä sanoa Länsimetron maksavan "hiukan halvinta perusratkaisua enemmän". Mielestäni hanke on aivan liian kallis hyötyihin nähden. Kyllä Etelä-Espoota voidaan tiivistää ilman metroakin.

Kari

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo, että länsimetro karsii pois 100-sarjan bussien lisäksi paljon myös poikittaisliikennettä: "Länsimetron käyttöönotto karsii poikittaisia bussilinjoja Espoon, Helsingin ja Vantaan väliltä. Vähennykset koskevat paitsi Espoosta Helsingin keskustaan kulkevia Länsiväylän bussilinjoja myös muita poikittaisyhteyksiä Espoosta Vantaalle sekä Pohjois- ja Itä-Helsinkiin."

Ei ole Päpän uutisoima tämä juttu, ja Hesarille harvinaisen negatiivinen. Joten voi olla, että sävy muuttuu ennen kuin huomisen paperilehti on painettu.

----------


## Kani

> Ei ole Päpän uutisoima tämä juttu, ja Hesarille harvinaisen negatiivinen. Joten voi olla, että sävy muuttuu ennen kuin huomisen paperilehti on painettu.


Joskin täyttää kriteerit sikäli, että puhutaan "länsimetron käyttöönotosta", vaikka edes rakentamispäätöstä ei ole, ja Kivenlahdenkin osuuttakin käsitellään kun-muodossa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Olen itse sillä kannalla, että jatketaan vaan täällä foorumilla nykymenolla. On ihan ymmärrettävää, että lähteen puute vähentää tiedon uskottavuutta, mutta ei tässä oikein muutakaan voi. On sitten kiinni lukijasta, uskooko hän vai ei. Ei ole pakko uskoa. Ja useissa tapauksissa aika lopulta näyttää, kenen kertomuksiin on uskomista.


Muistuttaisin yhdestä asiasta: olennaista ei ole, että kaikki kerrottu perustuu lähteisiin, vaan että lukijalla on selvä käsitys minkälaisesta tiedosta tai "tiedosta" on kyse. Saahan sitä arvailla ja päätellä. Paljon minäkin olen sitä tehnyt. Itse en siis kaipaa muuta kun pientä tarkkuutta, jotta spekulaatiot, arvaukset, epämääräisistä lähteistä saadut tiedot ja virallisesti vahvistetut tiedot erottuvat toisistaan. Taikka suunnitelmat ja päätökset.

Ihan näin konkreettisena esimerkkinä: jos joku sanoo, että metro sinne ja sinne rakennetaan sinä vuonna, vaikutelma on että kyseessä on virallisesti päätetty asia. Jos joku viranomainen vasta suunnittelee sitä, voisi kirjoittaa vaikka että tulee todennäköisesti sinä ja sinä vuonna. Taikka jos kyse on vasta spekulaatiosta: voitaisiin tehdä jo sinä ja sinä vuonna. Ja milloin on kyse ihan omista aatoksista ja arvauksista, sekin sopisi näkyä jotenkin tekstistä.

Muistetaan vielä, että tämän foorumin pitäisi olla hupia ja harrastetta monelle, joten jo siksi ei ole paikallaan vaatia kirjoituksilta liikoja. Mutta mukavaa tosiaan olisi, että sekä kirjoittaja että lukija olisivat samalla kartalla eikä tarvitsisi arvuutella milloin kirjoittaja pohtii omiaan ja milloin jakaa ihan oikeaa päätöksiin, suunnitelmiin ja tutkimuksiin perustuvaa tietoa. Ja milloin kirjoittaja väittää tällaista tekevänsä, silloin hänen pitää pystyä pyydettäessä kertomaan lähteensä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistetaan vielä, että tämän foorumin pitäisi olla hupia ja harrastetta monelle, joten jo siksi ei ole paikallaan vaatia kirjoituksilta liikoja.


Minua saa varmaan syyttää siitä, että en tätä muista.  :Cool:  

Itse ajattelen niin, että täällä pyörii erilaisia ja eritasoisia ketjuja. Ajanvieteketjut eivät minua kiinnosta, enkä niitä seuraa. Sen sijaan mielelläni seuraan vakavammin otettavia ketjuja ja tuhlaan aikaani kirjoittamalla niihin.

Kaikkiaan nimittäin pidän tällaista foorumia arvokkaana sikäli, että sen kautta voi oppia. Jos ei muuta, niin muiden ihmisten ajattelutapoja ja mielipiteitä. Ne ovat arvokkaita, olivat sitten millä kannalla hyvänsä. Sanotaanhan sitä niinkin, että tunne vastustajasi, jos haluat voittaa. Mutta toki aina ottelussa on varauduttava myös siihen, että sen voi hävitä.

Niin tai näin, annan tälle foorumille arvoa nimenomaan siksi, ettei tämä ole pelkkää joutavaa ajanhukkaa. Jos minulle meinaa tulla sen suhteen uskon puute, niin nopea vierailu vaikkapa laadukkaalla hs-foorumilla palauttaa kyllä uskon JLF:ään. Vieraalla foorumilla saattaa palkkaa nauttiva keskustelun aloittajakin alittaa jokaisen JLF:n kirjoittajan tason.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Niin tai näin, annan tälle foorumille arvoa nimenomaan siksi, ettei tämä ole pelkkää joutavaa ajanhukkaa. Jos minulle meinaa tulla sen suhteen uskon puute, niin nopea vierailu vaikkapa ”laadukkaalla” hs-foorumilla palauttaa kyllä uskon JLF:ään. Vieraalla foorumilla saattaa palkkaa nauttiva keskustelun aloittajakin alittaa jokaisen JLF:n kirjoittajan tason.


Lisään vain, että moni meistä harrastajistakin arvostaa vaativampaa ja älyllisesti haastavaa ajanvietettä. Jos joutuu oikeasti ajattelemaan ja vielä oppii jotain uutta, niin se on yllättävän palkitsevaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistuttaisin yhdestä asiasta: olennaista ei ole, että kaikki kerrottu perustuu lähteisiin, vaan että lukijalla on selvä käsitys minkälaisesta tiedosta tai "tiedosta" on kyse.


Samaa mieltä. Yritän itse kirjoittaa niin, että tekstistä selkeästi näkisi, onko kyseessä oma mielipiteeni vai jonkun virallisen tahon selvitystulos tai kanta. Ärsyttävää on, kun joku kirjoittaa faktan muodossa omia mielipiteitään tai luulojaan. (Vaikka saattaapa hyvinkin olla että olen itsekin siihen joskus syyllistynyt...  :Wink:  )

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, eihän siitä päätöksiä ole olemassa, mutta ihmettelisin, ellei niitä käyttöön otettaisi. Hesarissahan on väläytelty ajatuksia käyttää niitä HOV-kaistoina (eli autoille, joissa on useampia matkustajia). Tätä pitäisin järkevänä.


Esimerkiksi. Voisi myös ajatella pistää kuorma-auto ja muu kaupallinen liikenne kulkemaan kokonaan niitä pitkin.




> Enpä nyt pääse asiaan tarkemmin tutustumaan, mutta jos siellä nyt ajaa busseja nopeudella 80 km/h, niin ei kai se niin kovin epäturvallista ole jos siellä ajaa henkilöautoja samalla vauhdilla. Lisäksi nykyisiä järjestelyjä voidaan muuttaa (tietyin rajoituksin).


Jos olet pannut merkille niin länsiväylän bussipsäkeille tuullaan aina mutkien kautta, ajorata on 1-kaistainen ja lisäksi siltapilarit haittaavat näkyvyyttä. Busseja on liikkeellä paljon vähemmän kuin henkilöautoja ja bussien puikoissa on aina ammattikuski, jotka ymmärtävät noudattaa tilannenopeutta. Tai ainakin kuvittelisin niin. Stressaantunut aamukiireinen myyntipäällikkö audillan tuskin alkaa hiljentää pienistä näköesteistä vaan painaa kaasua vaan ja luotta että ESP toimii.




> Tämä on totta, mutta ongelmahan on ratkaistavissa Keskustatunnelin avulla. Ja niitä parkkipaikkojakin louhitaan keskustaan lisää koko ajan, ikävä kyllä.


Mun ymmärtääksen parkkipaikkojen louhimisessa on jonkinlainen taukovaihe menossa nyt. Kun Stockmannin parkkiluolan laajennus valmistuu, niin alkaa kysyntä joksikin aikaa olla tyydytetty.  Pysäköinti maanalaisissa tiloissa on hyvin kallista eivätkä ne edes ole työmatkalaisia varten tarkoitettu. 




> Tätä näkemystä minä en ymmärrä. Raide-YVAssahan Länsimetro-vaihtoehdon henkilöautojen liikennemäärät ovat suuremmat kuin bussivaihtoehdolla. Olisi loogista olettaa, että paineita keskustatunnelin rakentamiselle syntyisi enemmän, jos autoliikenne lisääntyy Ruoholahden sumpussa.


Koko länsimetro-keskustatunneli problematiikka on seurausta siitä että toista hanketta (metroa) haluaa Helsinki, mutta Espoolla on valtaa päättää siitä, ja keskustatunnelia haluaa Espoo, mutta Helsingillä on yksin valta päättää sen toteutumisesta. Tällaista se seudulline yhteistyö on. 




> Ja kyllä, tiedän, että raide-YVA:n ennusteisiin sisältyy niin suuria epätarkkuuksia, ettei sen perusteella voida sanoa autoliikenteen muuttuvan valittiinpa mikä joukkoliikennemuoto tahansa. Mutta eipä minusta ole mitään päteviä perusteluita väittää, että paineet Keskustatunnelin rakentamiselle kasvaisivat, jos pitäydytään bussiliikenteessä.


Sekä keskustatunneli että metro palvelevat pelkästään keskustaan suuntautuvan liikenteen lisäksi läpiajoliikennettä, joka takkuaa pahasti. Niille joiden on päästävä idästä länteen joka aamu töihin, on, jos raha-asiat ovat kunnossa ja omatunto ilmastomuutoksista ym ei kolkuta, käytännösä yhdentekevää tapahtuuko se autolla vai mukavalla, tarkoituksenmukaisella joukkoliikenteellä. Keskustatunneli on tavallaan metro jonne ei pääse ilman autoa. Jos  metroa ei rakenneta, ei käytännössä ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin rakentaa keskustatunneli jos liikennemäärät kaupungin puolelta toiselle kasvavat. Ja ne kasvavat vuorenvarmasti, koska Espooseen rakennetaan koko ajan enemmän työpaikkoja ja taas itään enemmän asuntoja, varsinkin kuin Sipooseen aletaan rakentaa. 




> Tätäkään en oikein ymmärrä. Tarkoitatko, että joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen vähentää esimerkiksi väylien ruuhkaisuutta ja tukevat siten autoilua? Tämä on yksi mahdollinen tulkinta. Minä olen itse asiassa sitä mieltä, että esimerkiksi joukkoliikenne subventiotkin ovat tavallaan autoliikenteen tukemista. Siinähän tavallaan joudutaan "maksamaan" ihmisille joukkoliikenteen käytöstä, jotta autoliikenne sujuisi edes joten kuten.


Noinhan se menee, halusi tai ei. Autoilua koskevat samat lainalaisuudet kuin   viinalle. Kumpaakin pystyy täällä Suomessa käytännössä rajoittamaan vain saatavuutta rajoittamalla ja hintaa nostamalla. 




> Mutta minä pidän silti älyllisesti epärehellisenä vihjailuasi siitä, että metroa vastustaisivat lähinnä paatuneet autoilijat, jotka tosiasiassa haluavat vain leventää teitä. Tämä varsinkin, kun huomioidaan, että metron rakentaminen on tosiasiassa myös "tienlevennystoimenpide".


Paatuneet autoilijat ovat metronvastustajien arkkityyppi. Toinen, rinnalle noussut metronvastustajien tyyppi on intellektuelli, jolla voi olla taustanaan joko NIMBY- tai muu "oma lehmä ojassa" -motiivi tai sitten ovat fiksautuneet johonkin tiettyyn vaihtoehtoiseen tekniikkan että itse pääasia on sivuseikka. Toki metrouskovaisillakin on tämä sama ongelma, ja se antaa toki aihetta itsekritiikkiin. Karkeasti voi myös sanoa että metrouskovainen hyväksyy myös pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot, jos ne vain ovat mahdolisia toteuttaa, mutta pelkkää bussiliikennettä jos sitä ei edes yritetä kehittää metromaisempaan suuntaan, ei.




> Mielestäni on melkoista vähättelyä sanoa Länsimetron maksavan "hiukan halvinta perusratkaisua enemmän". Mielestäni hanke on aivan liian kallis hyötyihin nähden. Kyllä Etelä-Espoota voidaan tiivistää ilman metroakin.


Etelä-Espoo pärjää nykyisessä muodossaan jonkin aikaa vielä ilman metroa, mutta jos esim Keilaniemen alueelle aletaan tosissaan rakentaa niitä pilvenpiirtäjiä jne, niin ainakin sinne pitäisi saada raideyhteys. Muuten se alue on lopullisesti menetetty autoille.

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena ja lopultakin kuukausien jälkeen ketjun lopun kiinni saaneena heitän tähän väliin oman toivevisioni Etelä-Espoon raideliikenteestä:

Länsimetroa aletaan rakentaa Tapiolaan asti, kunnes huomataan että rahat meni jo, eikä haluta 400 miljoonan jälkeen käyttää enää toista mokomaa Matinkylään asti. Asemat varustetaan riittävän tasokkaiksi, mutta automaatiosta ja sen edellyttämistä turvajärjestelyistä luovutaan näiden kalleuden vuoksi. Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden jatkot siirretään mappi Ö:hön odottamaan "todellista tarvetta".Tapiolan metron myötä Helsinki on saanut vaatimansa Länsimetron sille tasolle, jota Helsinki itse tarvitsee. Kun Espoossa on Metro, ei sitä tarvitse keinotekoisesti enää länsisuunnassa laajentaa. Matinkylän/Olarin länsipuolelta bussit ajavat jatkossakin Kamppiin.Huomataan, että Tapiolan länsipuolisen Espoon suunnalla on kysyntää raideliikenteelle, mutta ei metrolle. Päätetään rakentaa TramWest metron rinnalle. Tässä vaiheessa Jokeri on jo raiteilla ja myös Lauttasaareen pääsee kutosen ratikalla.
Näin kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä: Helsinkiläiset ja ulkopaikkakuntalaiset pääsevät helposti hahmotettavalla metrolla Tapiolaan asti nopeasti, ja pikaraitiovaunuilla pääsee ympäri Etelä-Espoota nauttien merinäkymistä. Myös helsinkiläisille tärkeä Keilaniemen työpaikka-alue ja Otaniemen kampus ovat metrolla hyvin saavutettavissa idästä ja raitiovaunuilla ympäri seutua.

----------


## late-

> ja keskustatunnelia haluaa Espoo, mutta Helsingillä on yksin valta päättää sen toteutumisesta.


Haluaako? En muista nähneeni yhtään Espoon kannanottoa Keskustatunnelista. Tunneli on minun käsitykseni mukaan puhtaasti Helsingin oma hanke, jota perustellaan keskustan elävöittämisellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haluaako? En muista nähneeni yhtään Espoon kannanottoa Keskustatunnelista. Tunneli on minun käsitykseni mukaan puhtaasti Helsingin oma hanke, jota perustellaan keskustan elävöittämisellä.


Espoon kaupunki ei ole virallisesti esittänyt mitään sen rakentamiseksi, mutta espoolaiset autoilijapiirit ovat toivonneet sen rakentamista. Toki myös helsinkiläiset ja muualta kotoisin olevat autoilijatkin. 

Samoin on laita metronkin kanssa, helsinkiläiset joukkoliikennekäyttäjät ovat toivoneet metroa länteen, mutta kaupungin virkakoneisto on käsitellyt länsimetroa vain yhtenä vaihtoehtona länsisuunnan joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseksi muiden joukossa. 

Jos metron tulo Espooseen olisi ollut mitenkään varmaa ennen vuoden 2006 valtustopäätöstä, niin tuskin koko Kampin uutta bussiterminaaliaa nykyisessä muodossaan olisi rakennettu. 

Helsinkiläispolitikot ovat yksityishenkilöinä sekä puoluepoliittiset kannanotot joitakin pienryhmiä lukuunottamatta ovat tosin olleet aika kritiikittömästi  länsimetromyönteisiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Jos olet pannut merkille niin länsiväylän bussipsäkeille tuullaan aina mutkien kautta, ajorata on 1-kaistainen ja lisäksi siltapilarit haittaavat näkyvyyttä. Busseja on liikkeellä paljon vähemmän kuin henkilöautoja ja bussien puikoissa on aina ammattikuski, jotka ymmärtävät noudattaa tilannenopeutta. Tai ainakin kuvittelisin niin. Stressaantunut aamukiireinen myyntipäällikkö audillan tuskin alkaa hiljentää pienistä näköesteistä vaan painaa kaasua vaan ja luotta että ESP toimii.


Toisaalta tuolla pätkällä ei ole ollenkaan risteävää liikennettä, kevyttä liikennettä tai muuta vastaavaa. Väittäisin, että mutkineenkin tuo olisi huomattavan turvallinen tieympäristö moneen muuhun verrattuna.




> Koko länsimetro-keskustatunneli problematiikka on seurausta siitä että toista hanketta (metroa) haluaa Helsinki, mutta Espoolla on valtaa päättää siitä, ja keskustatunnelia haluaa Espoo, mutta Helsingillä on yksin valta päättää sen toteutumisesta. Tällaista se seudulline yhteistyö on.


Se nyt on varsin selväksi tullut, että Helsinki haluaa Länsimetroa, mutta olisiko sinulla jotain lähdettä, jossa "Espoo" nimen omaan haluaisi Keskustatunnelia? Ainakin oma käsitykseni on ollut, että se on ollut Helsingin kokoomuksen (ja viime aikoihin asti demareiden) hanke.




> Sekä keskustatunneli että metro palvelevat pelkästään keskustaan suuntautuvan liikenteen lisäksi läpiajoliikennettä, joka takkuaa pahasti. Niille joiden on päästävä idästä länteen joka aamu töihin, on, jos raha-asiat ovat kunnossa ja omatunto ilmastomuutoksista ym ei kolkuta, käytännösä yhdentekevää tapahtuuko se autolla vai mukavalla, tarkoituksenmukaisella joukkoliikenteellä. Keskustatunneli on tavallaan metro jonne ei pääse ilman autoa. Jos  metroa ei rakenneta, ei käytännössä ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin rakentaa keskustatunneli jos liikennemäärät kaupungin puolelta toiselle kasvavat.


Keskustatunneli (tai mikään muukaan henkilöautoliikenteeseen perustuva ratkaisu) ei vain tätä liikenneongelmaa ratkaise. Jo nykyinen yhteys (metro + bussi) tarjoaa varsin hyvin toimivan yhteyden Länsimetron vaikutusalueelle.




> Ja ne kasvavat vuorenvarmasti, koska Espooseen rakennetaan koko ajan enemmän työpaikkoja ja taas itään enemmän asuntoja, varsinkin kuin Sipooseen aletaan rakentaa.


Eivät ne vuorenvarmasti kasva. Jos autokaistat ovat täynnä, liikennemäärä ei kasva, koska ne eivät voi kasvaa :-) Sen jälkeen ihmiset joko muuttavat paikkoihin, joissa kyseistä yhteyttä ei tarvita tai käyttävät joukkoliikennettä.

Sitäpaitsi oleellinen vika ajattelumallissasi on siinä, että Länsimetrolla ei käytännössä ole vaikutuksia niihin kulkutapaosuuksiin tai autoteiden ruuhkautumiseen. Eli tilanne on tältä osin hyvin samanlainen rakennettiin Länsimetroa tai ei.




> Paatuneet autoilijat ovat metronvastustajien arkkityyppi.


Käsittääkseni autoilijat suhtautuvat metroon ja raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen positiivisemmin kuin esim. bussin käyttäjät. Ainakin useimmat autoilijat joita tunnen suhtautuvat metroon positiivisesti. Väittäisin, että arkkityyppisi ei pidä paikkaansa.




> Toinen, rinnalle noussut metronvastustajien tyyppi on intellektuelli, jolla voi olla taustanaan joko NIMBY- tai muu "oma lehmä ojassa" -motiivi tai sitten ovat fiksautuneet johonkin tiettyyn vaihtoehtoiseen tekniikkan että itse pääasia on sivuseikka.


No, mihin ryhmään minä sitten mielestäsi kuulun? Mielestäni metron vastustamiseen ei tarvita kun jonkinlainen todellisuudentaju ja sen ymmärtäminen, montako nollaa on miljoonassa. Tuollainen mielikuvilla pelaaminen on typerä tapa argumentoida jonkin hankkeen puolesta tai sitä vastaan, koska on olemassa myös todellisia, faktoihin perustuvia argumentteja.




> Toki metrouskovaisillakin on tämä sama ongelma, ja se antaa toki aihetta itsekritiikkiin. Karkeasti voi myös sanoa että metrouskovainen hyväksyy myös pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot, jos ne vain ovat mahdolisia toteuttaa, mutta pelkkää bussiliikennettä jos sitä ei edes yritetä kehittää metromaisempaan suuntaan, ei.


Mielstäni tämäkin on turhaa karrikointia. Metroa voi hyvinkin kannattaa esimerkiksi maankäyttöön liittyvistä syistä, "strategisena" ratkaisuna (mitä se onkin). Muitakin argumentteja (operointikustannukset, ympäristöystävällisyys) varmaan olisi, mutta ne ovat tässä pikkuhiljaa kuivuneet kasaan kun hinta on paljastunut tähtitieteelliseksi.




> Etelä-Espoo pärjää nykyisessä muodossaan jonkin aikaa vielä ilman metroa, mutta jos esim Keilaniemen alueelle aletaan tosissaan rakentaa niitä pilvenpiirtäjiä jne, niin ainakin sinne pitäisi saada raideyhteys. Muuten se alue on lopullisesti menetetty autoille.


Mielestäni tämä väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Ei joukkoliikenteen käyttö ole kiinni siitä, perustuuko se busseihin vai rataan. Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuushan on varsin korkea (nimen omaan Länsiväylän suuntaisessa liikenteessä). Ongelma on poikittaisliikenteessä, ja tähän ei länsiväylän suuntaisesta radasta ole paljonkaan apua koska se ei ole bussiliikennettä nopeampi.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se nyt on varsin selväksi tullut, että Helsinki haluaa Länsimetroa, mutta olisiko sinulla jotain lähdettä, jossa "Espoo" nimen omaan haluaisi Keskustatunnelia? Ainakin oma käsitykseni on ollut, että se on ollut Helsingin kokoomuksen (ja viime aikoihin asti demareiden) hanke.


Ks vastaukseni Latelle.




> Käsittääkseni autoilijat suhtautuvat metroon ja raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen positiivisemmin kuin esim. bussin käyttäjät. Ainakin useimmat autoilijat joita tunnen suhtautuvat metroon positiivisesti. Väittäisin, että arkkityyppisi ei pidä paikkaansa.


Se arkkityyppi elää yhä sitkeästi, mm eri keskustelupalstoilla, ei toki täällä. 




> No, mihin ryhmään minä sitten mielestäsi kuulun? Mielestäni metron vastustamiseen ei tarvita kun jonkinlainen todellisuudentaju ja sen ymmärtäminen, montako nollaa on miljoonassa. Tuollainen mielikuvilla pelaaminen on typerä tapa argumentoida jonkin hankkeen puolesta tai sitä vastaan, koska on olemassa myös todellisia, faktoihin perustuvia argumentteja.


Kuulut tähän asti analyysoitavaksi antamasi aineiston perusteella ryhmään "intellektuelli jolla on oma lehmä ojassa", päällisimpänä huolenaiheena rahan riittäminen. Älä ota niin vakavasti :Wink: 




> Mielstäni tämäkin on turhaa karrikointia. Metroa voi hyvinkin kannattaa esimerkiksi maankäyttöön liittyvistä syistä, "strategisena" ratkaisuna (mitä se onkin). Muitakin argumentteja (operointikustannukset, ympäristöystävällisyys) varmaan olisi, mutta ne ovat tässä pikkuhiljaa kuivuneet kasaan kun hinta on paljastunut tähtitieteelliseksi.


Harva meistä on liikenne-tai kaavoitus-insinööri ammatiltaan ja siksi jonkin tällaisen asian vastustamisen ja kannattamisen taustalla ovat usein jotkut henkilökohtaiset kokemukset ja omakohtainen käsitys siitä miten asiat toimivat jossain muualla, ja miten asiat saisi ratkaistuksi. En tiedä oletko joutunut usein liikkumaan Espoossa tai vaikka kaupunkin toiselta puolelta toiselle. Minä olen. Henkilökohtaiset kokemukset ovat taustalla yhtälailla myös missä määrin ollan kiinnostuneita ympäristöasioista ja sen perusteella  joko kannattaa tai vastustaa erilaisia liikenne- tai maankäyttöhankkeita. Sitten on vielä se aspekti missä määrin haluaa ylipäänsä muutosta. Toiset ovat muutosvastarintaisia ja haluavat että stadi pysyy snadina ja Espoo böndenä mutta toiset että pk-seudusta kasvaisi vihdoin sellainen kunnon edes Itämeren mittakaavassa kunnon keskisuuri kaupunki joita on aina ihaillut. Myös asumisen ahtautta ja asuntopulasta suoraan ja vällillisesti kokeneet voivat olla hyvin vahvasti jonkun tällaisen asian kannalla tai vastaan, ja on oikeuskin mielipiteisiin, koska asumisen ja liikenneratkaisujen rakentaminen kulkee suurkaupunkioloissa käsi kädessä. Ei sitä pitkän ja hankalan työmatkan ongelmaa ratkaista aina vain "muuttamalla jonnekin muualle" jos ei ole varaa. Tai moni, liian moni, on ratkaissut ongelmansa muuttamalla maaseudulle ja kulkemalla vain autolla töihin Helsingin seudulle. 

Mutta itse pääasiaan, siihen mitä se saisi maksaa. Metron rakennuskustannusten ennustettu kohoaminen on toki aiheuttanut huolestumista sekä metronkannattajissa että myös niissä jotka ovat olleet asioita päättämässä. Vastustajille siitä on tietenkin tullut poliittinen lyömäase. Jos demokraattisissa elimissä on kuitenkin päätetty sekä yleisen mielipiteen että liikenteellisten että maankäyttöä ym tukevien seikkojen vuoksi metro rakennetaan, niin pitää vain tutkia ne vaihtehdot joilla sen saisi toteutettua edullisemmin. Se voi tarkoittaa joko hankkeen siirtoa myöhemmäksi, rakentamista palasina tai vaihtoehtosilla tekniikoilla. Ja/tai sitten pitää lisäksi järjestää laajempi rahoitus esim liike-elämän suunnalta. 

Espoo on aina ylpeillyt sillä että kunnallisveroprosentti ei ole koskaan ollut Helsinkiä korkeampi, ja se on aina ollut Vantaata alempi. Olen joskus ihmetellyt, onko se jokin kirkossa kuulutettu pyhä asia. Romahtaako koko Espoo jos kunnallisveroprosentti olisi 17.5 eli puoli prosenttia Helsinkiä korkeampi, sen pysytellessä silti Vantaan 17,75:ä alempana? Kuitenkin puolen prosentin nousu merkitsisi tämän kokoisessa kaupungissa n 20 miljoona lisää/vuosi. Jos metron hinta Espoon osalta kohoaa 100-200 miljoonaa alunperin suunnitellusta niin voi laskea minkä verran se rasittaa käytännössä. 

Valtuustopäätös voidan toki purkaa jos kuntalaisilla ei ole tahtoa metroon enää kohoavilla rakennuskustannuksilla tai muista syistä enää puolla hanketta,  ja äänestävät seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleissa valtuustoon sellaiset ehdokkaat jotka lupaavat pysäyttää hankkeen. Espoon mahdollisesti yksipuolisesti purkaessa päätöstä joutuu myös vastuuseen toista sopimusta solminutta osapuolikaupunkia, Helsinkiä kohtaan, ja jotkut viisaammat saavat sitten ratkaista ketkä mahdolliset rahalliset tappiot purkupäätöksestä maksavat. Ennustan mehevää riitaa asiasta, mutta jos vain suunnittelurahat häviävät huitsin nevadaan, niin se voitaneen hyväksyä oppirahojen maksamisena. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> pitää vain tutkia ne vaihtehdot joilla sen saisi toteutettua edullisemmin. Se voi tarkoittaa joko hankkeen siirtoa myöhemmäksi, rakentamista palasina tai vaihtoehtosilla tekniikoilla.


Hankkeen siirto myöhemmäksi tai rakentaminen palasina ei tee hankkeesta edullisempaa. Jos hanke joka tapauksessa tehdään, on todennäköisesti kokonaisedullisinta rakentaa se turhia viivyttelemättä (vaikka sitten lainarahalla), jotta investoinneista aletaan saada hyötyä mahdollisimman pian.




> Valtuustopäätös voidan toki purkaa jos kuntalaisilla ei ole tahtoa metroon enää kohoavilla rakennuskustannuksilla tai muista syistä enää puolla hanketta,  ja äänestävät seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleissa valtuustoon sellaiset ehdokkaat jotka lupaavat pysäyttää hankkeen. Espoon mahdollisesti yksipuolisesti purkaessa päätöstä joutuu myös vastuuseen toista sopimusta solminutta osapuolikaupunkia, Helsinkiä kohtaan


Espoon valtuusto ei ole päättänyt metron rakentamisesta eikä Espoo ole tehnyt Helsingin tai valtion kanssa sopimusta metron rakentamisesta. Ylipäätään liikennehankkeita suunnitellaan Suomessa aina sillä riskillä, että hankkeet eivät välttämättä toteudu. Ei ole lainkaan tavatonta, että isotkin suunnitelmat joutuvat romukoppaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Omien tietojeni mukaan länsimetron edelle on kiilaamassa kehärata ja eri tavoin tarkasteltuna tältä vaikuttaakin. Länsimetro saa tietojeni mukaan lisää suunnittelurahaa, mutta aloitusta siirretään.


Tämän päivän Hesarissa kerrottiin, että kehäradan tunnelin louhinta aloitettaisiin kesällä 2009 ja kestäisi kaksi vuotta. Länsimetron rakentaminen alkaisi sen jälkeen. Hesarikaan ei kertonut lähdettä tiedoilleen.

----------


## Murzu

Tietääkö joku viisas tarkemmin länsimetron linjauksista Matinkylä-Kivenlahti -välillä? Kartat ovat olleet melko suurpiirteisiä. Onko tarkempia karttoja? 

Haluaisin tietää esim Suomenojan kohdan, mistä kohtaa rata siinä menisi, ja mihin siinä olisi tilaa rakentaa infrastruktuuria. Ja mistä rata yleensä maanpäällisenä mahtuisi menemään? Suomenojalla teollisuutta, voimalaitos, jätevesilammikko, mihin siinä jää tilaa asuinrakennuksille. Vai tulisiko Suomenojasta länsimetron "Kera"?

Entä sitten Kaitaa ja Iivisniemi? Tuleeko yksi vai kaksi asemaa? Olen nähnyt kahdenlaista versiota. Luulisi että yksi asema riittäisi. Tilaa on toki tällä alueella ihan sopivasti.

Soukka on melko hankala tapaus, ainakin maanpäällisenä toteuttaa. Metrorata vain ei taida taipua Soukkaan maan pinnalla, ja lisäksi rakennuksiakin on pahasti edessä. Eli ennen Soukkaa olisi tunneliin mentävä, vaan mihin kohtaan Soukan asema tulisi?

Espoonlahti ja Kivenlahti ovatkin aika selviä tapauksia, tunnelissa Lippulaivan alle ja Kivelahteen johonkin keskelle maan alle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haluaisin tietää esim Suomenojan kohdan, mistä kohtaa rata siinä menisi, ja mihin siinä olisi tilaa rakentaa infrastruktuuria. Ja mistä rata yleensä maanpäällisenä mahtuisi menemään? Suomenojalla teollisuutta, voimalaitos, jätevesilammikko, mihin siinä jää tilaa asuinrakennuksille. Vai tulisiko Suomenojasta länsimetron "Kera"?


Sen verran tiedän Suomenojasta että sinne kaavailtaisiin uutta asuinaluetta jota halkoisi jonkinlainen kanava Vuosaaren Aurinkolahden tapaan. Eli ihan siisti. Mutta jotta se voidaan toteuttaa, pitäisi jätevedenpuhdistamo saada siirrettyä muualle, ja siitä on tullut varsinainen NIMBY-kohde Espoossa. Jätevedenpuhdistamo joudutaan uusimaan mäs koska nykyisen kapasiteetti loppuu kesken jossain vaiheessa. Uusi puhdistamo rakennettaisiin maan alle kuten Viikin puhdistamo Helsingissä, mutta mikään lähiö ei halua sitä naapurikseen. Sitä on ehdotettu Olariin ja Eestinkallioon ja ties minne, mutta njet njet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Mahtuisiko se puhdistamo vaikka Rainerin kotitalon alle?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mahtuisiko se puhdistamo vaikka Rainerin kotitalon alle?


Vastaan omasta puolestani, että kyllä. (Samoin kuten se ydinvoimala, ymmärtänet Kani eron kuviteltujen vs. todellisten haittojen välillä...  :Tongue:  ) (Ps. Olen käynyt muutama vuosi sitten Viikinmäen jätevedenpuhdistamolla...)

----------


## kuukanko

HS kertoo, että Espoon valtuusto voi joutua päättämään Länsimetrosta uudelleen, jos valtuuston 2006 syksyllä tekemän päätöksen reunaehdot eivät täyty.

----------


## Kani

Kaikki espoolaiset kannattavat metron rakentamista kustannusnoususta huolimatta. Helsingin Sanomain tekemän luotettavan tutkimuksen mukaan metron kannattajien osuus on 100 % espoolaisista. Tutkimukseen haastateltiin kuutta espoolaista. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234117897

Samalla saatiin haastateltavilta myös uutta tutkimustietoa: länsimetro vähentää kehä I:n ruuhkia (lähde: Paula, Otaniemi) ja torjuu ilmastonmuutosta lisäämällä joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta (lähde: Heli, Haukilahti).

Tutkimuksesta kertovan artikkelin virhemarginaali on nolla prosenttia, sillä eri mieltä olevien mielipiteitä ei artikkelissa ole.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Kaikki espoolaiset kannattavat metron rakentamista kustannusnoususta huolimatta. Helsingin Sanomain tekemän luotettavan tutkimuksen mukaan metron kannattajien osuus on 100 % espoolaisista. Tutkimukseen haastateltiin kuutta espoolaista. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234117897
> 
> Samalla saatiin haastateltavilta myös uutta tutkimustietoa: länsimetro vähentää kehä I:n ruuhkia (lähde: Paula, Otaniemi) ja torjuu ilmastonmuutosta lisäämällä joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta (lähde: Heli, Haukilahti).
> 
> Tutkimuksesta kertovan artikkelin virhemarginaali on nolla prosenttia, sillä eri mieltä olevien mielipiteitä ei artikkelissa ole.



He he hee, ei kuitenkaan yli 100%. Mitähän seuraavaksi? Mitähän se seitsemäs espoolainen olisi ehkä mahdollisesti saattanut ajatella asiasta?

----------


## sebastin

Melko erikoista, jos espoolaiset eivät kykene sopimaan omasta jätevedenpuhdistuksesta. Toisaalta se ei yllätä, sillä espoolaiset ovat tunnettuja seudullisesta yhteistyöhaluttomuudestaan. Asuntotuotanto on pidetty tavoitteissa, mutta siihen yhteistyö jääkin. Valtionhallinnon suunnassa on huomioitu espoolainen erimerkillisyys, ja sen vaikutukset pääkaupunkiseudulle ja seudun pääveturille Helsingille. Ei sotkeuduta aiheesta kuitenkaan.

Länsimetron rakentaminen maan tasossa Matinkylän jälkeen ja ennen Soukkaa on jokseenkin mahdollista, mutta voi olla tunneliaukkoratkaisujen tulevan kalliimmaksi. Tällöin melkein Länsimetron tulisi kulkea Länsiväylän maastokäytävää, mikä taasen ei ole tavoiteltu ratkaisu. Mieluummin jos jossain metro kulkee maan päällä, tulisi sen olla silta Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä  :Very Happy:  Harmi kun siinä on tilaa niin vähän.

Eikö Espoon jätevedenpuhdistamoa voi rakentaa Suomenojaan maan alle sopivaan kohtaan? Ennen asuntorakentamista. Helsinki voisi tietysti ottaa jätevedenpuhdistuksen 
hoidettavakseen, mutta siitä koituisi Espoon liittäminen Helsinkiin. YTV:ssä näitä vesiasioita yhdistellään joka tapauksessa. Espoolaiset ovat vastustaneet jopa pääkaupunkiseudun yhteisiä vesijakeluita. Paineita Espoon liittämiselle Helsinkiin on muitakin kuin Länsimetro, joista syistä se on kaikista vähäisimpiä.

----------


## sebastin

> Tämän päivän Hesarissa kerrottiin, että kehäradan tunnelin louhinta aloitettaisiin kesällä 2009 ja kestäisi kaksi vuotta. Länsimetron rakentaminen alkaisi sen jälkeen. Hesarikaan ei kertonut lähdettä tiedoilleen.


Tässä on juuri yksi ongelman ydin, kalleuden, Tunnneliporaus on huonosti kilpailutettua Suomessa.

----------


## ultrix

> Mieluummin jos jossain metro kulkee maan päällä, tulisi sen olla silta Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä  Harmi kun siinä on tilaa niin vähän.


Ei vaan Lauttasaaren ja Keilaniemen välillä! Pidempi aika nauttia merimaisemista. No onneksi TramWest perustuu sille, että mennään meren yli eikä ali.

----------


## sebastin

Juu. Kyllä ehdottomasti pitäisi olla maanpäällinen kohta jossakin Helsinki-Espoo rajamaastossa. Esim. juuri Lauttasaari-Keilaniemi. Myöhemminhän vesistö voidaan kuivattaa ja rakentaa radan ympärille. Tai jos se kuitenkin päätyy tunneliin, voidaan vesistö silti kattaa ja rakentaa tunneliasemalta panorama-hissit lasiputkissa betonikannelle. Vesistöä voidaan tietenkin valaista jotta elämys on voimakkaampi.

 :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tai jos se kuitenkin päätyy tunneliin, voidaan vesistö silti kattaa ja rakentaa tunneliasemalta panorama-hissit lasiputkissa betonikannelle. Vesistöä voidaan tietenkin valaista jotta elämys on voimakkaampi.


Juu, ja kaiken maksat sinä viikkorahoillasi.  :Wink:

----------


## teme

Uusisuomi.fi raportoi, http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1526...lmis-2013-jos:



> Espoon teknisen toimen johtaja ja Länsimetro-yhtiön hallituksen puheenjohtaja Olavi Louko arvioi, että länsimetro asemineen on valmis vuonna 2013 ja rakentaminen alkaa ensi vuonna jos ei tule enää kapuloita rattaisiin.
> 
> Kapuloita rattaisiin voi asettaa valtioneuvosto ja sen jälkeen kunnallispolitiikka. Valtion 30 prosentin rahoitus on ehto hankkeen liikkeelle lähdölle ja valtioneuvosto käsittelee asian lähiviikkoin


Eli 240 miljoonaa löytyy ihan viikon pari päästä... Mutta mukavammissa merkeissä, allaoleva oli mielenkiintoista ja kannatettavaa:



> Espoon taidemuseon johtaja Markku Valkonen esittää harkittavaksi hurjaa ideaa: kun metron takia ryhdytään joka tapauksessa runsaisiin kaivuisiin ja kaavaillaan esimerkiksi tunnelin rakentamista Tapiolan asemalta museolle, niin samalla kaivettaisiin myös museolle varastot.
> 
> -Taideteokset voisivat olla lasiseinien takana varastossa, ja siten yleisön nähtävissä, ehdottaa Valkonen museon toiminnan läpinäkyväksi tekemistä.

----------


## sebastin

Juu on täysin oletettavaa kun Länsimetroa porataan niin samalla porataan ylimääräistä mahdollisiin tulevaisuuden tarpeisiin. Kuten Itämetrossa tehtiin useitakin, Kaisaniemen luola sekä Hakikseen, Rautatientorille ja Kamppiin ylimääräiset luolat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uusisuomi.fi raportoi, http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1526...lmis-2013-jos:


Uusi Suomi raportoi eilen Rakennustaiteen museossa pidetystä tilaisuudesta, jossa esiteltiin metroarkkitehtuuria.

Kuten tavallista metron kohdalla, esimerkit eivät tälläkään kertaa oikein istu meidän väestötiheydelle ja metron matkamäärälle.Jubilee-line (Lontoo) maksoi 1990-luvun lopulla jatko-osansa metroasemista luokkaa 100 M kappale. Asemat ovat todella näyttäviä, mutta niillä on myös ehkä 4 kertaa niin paljon käyttäjiä kuin Hesan koko metrolla.Köpiksen metro puolestaan on malliesimerkki siitä, miten ei pidä tehdä. Mahdollisimman kallis ja mahdollisimman pieni kapasiteetti. Ja metroasemilla on vain yksi malli, kun arkkitehtuurilla pitäisi luoda asemille tunnistettava identiteetti. Koska mistään muusta ei maan alla tiedä, missä päin ollaan.Napoli on tullut kuuluisaksi mafian hallitsemasta jätebusineksesta. Rahaa on riittänyt myös todella komeisiin metroasemiin. Olisiko siellä hyvä toimintamalli metron rahoitukseen täällä?Moskova ja Pietari ovat sosialismin ajan mahtipontisuuden uhoa, proletariaatin palatseja maan uumenissa. Neuvostoliitossa tuskin ajateltiin rahaa silloin, kun haluttiin uhota. Mutta toisaalta, onhan Moskovassakin asukkaita nykyään kai tuplaten koko Suomeen nähden.
En kadehdi niitä, jotka joutuvat suunnittelemaan suorakaiteen muotoisten onkaloiden arkkitehtuuria, joka ei saisi maksaa mitään. Tähän astista asemasuunnittelua tehnyt prof. Trevor Harris lausui myös älykkäästi kysymyksen siitä, onko kohtuullista uhrata suuria rahoja asemien arkkitehtuuriin, jos sen vuoksi muut palvelut jäävät rahoittamatta. Harris lausui myös ääneen kysymyksen siitä, mitä mahtaa vaikuttaa se, että Espoossa asemat ovat arkkitehtoonisia monumentteja ja Helsingissä vanhat asemat sitä kuin nyt ovat.

Itse kysyin, riittäisikö arkkitehdeilla intoa suunnitella myös metron todellista käyttöliittymää, eli liityntäbussin pysäkkejä. Nekin voisivat olla mukavia ja viihtyisiä, kun niillä joutuu odottamaan bussia ihan oikeasti. Ja ainakaan minua ei juurikaan kiinnosta esim. se, sataako metroasemalla vai ei, kun seison sateessa pysäkkitolpan vieressä. Arkkitehtilehden päätomittaja oli kanssani samaa mieltä ja toivoi myös bussipysäkkiarkkitehtuuria, mukaan lukien turvalliset polkupyöräboksit.

Yleisöpuheenvuoroja pidettiin kymmenkunta. Tilaisuuden puheenjohtajan, Rakennustaiteen museon johtajan toiveesta huolimatta lähes kaikki puheenvuorot kyseenalaistivat koko tunnelimetron yleensä. Arkkitehtuuri ei tuntunut vakuuttavat ihmisiä, jotka joutuvat maan alle - elleivät siirry autoilijoiksi nähdäkseen työmatkallaan Espoon rannikon kauniit maisemat.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Arkkitehtuuri ei tuntunut vakuuttavat ihmisiä, jotka joutuvat maan alle - elleivät siirry autoilijoiksi nähdäkseen työmatkallaan Espoon rannikon kauniit maisemat.


Olen myös täällä muistaakseni useampaankin otteeseen ilmaissut mielipiteeni Espoon kauniiden merimaisemien, metsien ja niittyjen ali vedetystä "viemäristä", ja omat vaatimattomat visioni tuntuvat olevan päivä päivältä entistä totuudenmukaisempia. 

Pitäisikö tehdä taas uusi liikennejärjestelmä jo entisten pääkaupunkiseudun järjestelmien lisäksi?

On jo olemassa Itä-metro (maanpäällä toimiva sähköjuna), joka ei siis ole edes länsimetrokelpoinen, on kaupunkijunaradat ja raitiotiet. Kun kerran Jokerista tulee metrinen pikaraitiotie, niin järkevää on tehdä myös Länsiraide Espooseen samaa järkevää Jokeri-raideleveyttä hyödyntävänä pikaraitiotiesysteeminä. 

Mitään miljardin automaatti(hissi)rataa ei todellakaan kaivata. Ja jonka edut ovat vain harrastelijoiden bongausvihossa olevia merkintöjä! Tai että kun jossain Lontoossa, New Yorkissa, Hongkongissa tai Tokiossakin tällainen jo on...

----------


## sebastin

Espoon metron varrelle keskitetään tornitaloja niin työpaikka- kuin asumiskäyttöön, virkistyskäyttöön myös. Tästä esimerkkinä esmerkiksi Tapiola Towers.

----------


## teme

> Espoon metron varrelle keskitetään tornitaloja niin työpaikka- kuin asumiskäyttöön, virkistyskäyttöön myös. Tästä esimerkkinä esmerkiksi Tapiola Towers.


Ja yhden tornitalon kaikki asukkaat mahtuvat kerrallaan yhteen bussiin, eli mitä sitten?

----------


## sebastin

Suurimmissa super-busseissa on vain noin 230 paikkaa.

----------


## teme

> En kadehdi niitä, jotka joutuvat suunnittelemaan suorakaiteen muotoisten onkaloiden arkkitehtuuria, joka ei saisi maksaa mitään. Tähän astista asemasuunnittelua tehnyt prof. Trevor Harris lausui myös älykkäästi kysymyksen siitä, onko kohtuullista uhrata suuria rahoja asemien arkkitehtuuriin, jos sen vuoksi muut palvelut jäävät rahoittamatta.


Jos olisin ollut paikalla, olisin kysynyt seuraavan tyhmän kysymyksen: Metroasema on suurinpiirtein 100m x 25m suorakaide, n. 20m syvyydessä. Miksi se louhitaan maan alle, eikä tehdä tuon kokoista kuoppaa? 3 - 5 kerrosta laiturin ja maanpinnan välillä voisi käyttää vaikka niihin bussipysäkkeihin. Päälle rakennettavat talot taas voisivat käyttää samoja hissejä.

Satuin Hesarin järjestämään Kallio-keskustelutilaisuuteen Karhupuistossa viime kesänä. Paikalla Anttila, Helistö, jne. Puhuttaessa Vaasan aukiosta, Anttila kommentoi että hänen mielestään se sisäänkäynti metroon pitäisi purkaa jolloin aukio avartuisi. En ymmärrä, miksei ennemmin sen lippuhallin kattoa voi purkaa ja korvata vaikka lasikatteella aukion kohdalla, vaikka niinkin että aukiolla olisi yksikerroksisen lasipaviljonki joka osittain aukeaa lippuhallin tasolle saakka?



> Itse kysyin, riittäisikö arkkitehdeilla intoa suunnitella myös metron todellista käyttöliittymää, eli liityntäbussin pysäkkejä. Nekin voisivat olla mukavia ja viihtyisiä, kun niillä joutuu odottamaan bussia ihan oikeasti. Ja ainakaan minua ei juurikaan kiinnosta esim. se, sataako metroasemalla vai ei, kun seison sateessa pysäkkitolpan vieressä. Arkkitehtilehden päätomittaja oli kanssani samaa mieltä ja toivoi myös bussipysäkkiarkkitehtuuria, mukaan lukien turvalliset polkupyöräboksit.


Bussipysäkeissä minua ihmetyttää se että brutaalifunkkiksen hengessä ne on suunniteltu vain ja ainoastaan bussipysäkeiksi. Otetaan esimerkki Malmilta. Ensin on Ala-Malmin tori, se aukio siinä kirjaston edessä, toisessa päässä sisäänkäynti kauppakeskukseen. Sitten on kauppakeskuksen siipi, jonka päädyssä on R-Kioski. Sitten on kolme metriä jalkakäytävää. Sitten on bussipysäkki jossa on katos. Minkä takia katettu tila ei voi jatkua Ostoskeskuksen sisäänkäynniltä aina kirjaston ovelle ja bussipysäkin sisään sulkien? Eli niin että ulkoseinän lasioven ja bussin välissä on pysäkin kohdalla noin metri. Matkustajat voisivat odottaa sisätiloissa, Ärrä saisi enemmän asiakkaita ja kirjaston aulassa voisi olla vaikka lukunurkka ja sen seinälle näyttö josta näkee milloin bussi tulee.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Länsimetro maksaa karsittunakin 800 miljoonaa, uutisoi Tekniikka ja Talous.

Tekniikka ja talous 20.2.2008




> Länsimetro maksaa karsittunakin 800 miljoonaa
> 
> Espoossa on etsitty ankarasti säästöjä länsimetron kohonneisiin rakennuskustannuksiin. 
> 
> Laitureita on lyhennetty kolmanneksella ja asemien sisäänkäyntejä karsittu kahdesta yhteen, teknisen toimen johtaja Olavi Louko sanoo. 
> 
> Loukon mukaan kustannusten karsiminen on osin mahdotonta. 
> 
> Esimerkiksi automaattimetron käyttöönoton Helsinki on jo päättänyt ja siihen emme voi vaikuttaa. Automaattiajosta tulee jo pelkästään meille 50 miljoonan euron ylimääräinen kustannus alkuperäisiin suunnitelmiin verrattuna, Louko sanoo. 
> ...

----------


## vristo

> Laitureita on lyhennetty kolmanneksella ja asemien sisäänkäyntejä karsittu kahdesta yhteen, teknisen toimen johtaja Olavi Louko sanoo.


Alkaa vaikuttamaan todella karvalakkimetrolta, mutta ei hintansa puolesta edelleenkään.

----------


## Compact

> Länsimetro maksaa karsittunakin 800 miljoonaa, uutisoi Tekniikka ja Talous.


Mitähän se mahtaakaan maksaa sellaisena kuin siitä pari vuotta sitten Espoossa päätettiin?

Entäpä sellaisena, että sitä voisi liikennöidä myös Helsingin oransseilla metrojunilla?

----------


## vristo

Jos myös Lauttasaaren asemaa aletaan kovasti karsia mm. sisäänkäyntejä poistamalla suunnitelmasta (esim. Gyldenintien sisäänkäynti), niin minäkin liityn sellaisen Länsimetro-suunnitelman vastustajiin.

----------


## sebastin

Helsinki ei kai hae valtionapua rakennusosuudelleen. Lauttasaaren asema rakennetaan parhaimpien kaavojen mukaan. Helsingillä on edessä vain kahden aseman rakentaminen.

Etelä-Espoon tärkeimmät keskukset eli Tapiola ja Matinkylä, näihin ei tulisi kohdistaa säästöjä sisäänkäynneissä. Myöskin mielestäni säästöjä tulisi kohdistaa muualle kuin sisäänkäynteihin. 800 miljoonalla luulisi saavan karvalakkimallin lähes Kivenlahteen asti.

Metron hinnankohoaminen ei kyllä tosin tarkoita lopullista hintaa. Rakennusalan hintojennousu on hiipumassa. Alunperin metro maksoi 450milj. Jos rakentaminen toteutetaan osina ja urakoina voi hyvinkin olla että tuo 800 miljoonan budjetti voitaisiin alittaa. Metro Tapiolaan on valmis 2012-2013 ja Matinkylään 2015.

Joka tapauksessa tässä 800 miljoonan kustannuksissa on useita miljoonia politiikkalisää. Espoossa on kerta toisensa jälkeen torpedoitu raideliikenteen haara Helsingistä varsinki metro. Nyt torpedointi on puettu tähän +100% hinnankohoamiseen.

Kassavaroista Espoolla ei ole puutetta. Espoo lainasi juuri valtiolle tierahoja ilman korkoa.

----------


## vristo

Tälläkin foorumilla monet vastustavat (ainakin minä) HKL-SUY:n kaavailemien suunnitelmien toteutumista Ruoholahteen ja Jätkäsaareen, jossa alueen joukkoliikenne perustusi suurilta osin edelleen huonosti toimiviin syöttöbussilinjoihin h15 ja h15A sekä metroon ja ratikkaliikenne jäisi edelleen lähinnä statistin osaan kun homman pitäisi olla täysin päinvastoin; ainakin itse toivon, etta ko. alueen joukkoliikenne tulisi perustumaan yksinomaan raitioliikenteeseen.

Tajusin yllättäen, etta Lauttasaareen, joka on aivan Ruoholahden ja Jätkiksen tuntumassa ja yhtälailla osa kantakaupunkia, olemme hyväksyneet sellaisen joukkoliikenneratkaisun, jonka kaltaista (ainakin minä) juuri em. alueille (Ruohis ja Jätkis) emme toivoisi syntyvän. Jokinmoinen ristiriita. 

Toivon Lauttasaaren joukkoliikenteen perustuvan tulevaisuudessa raideliikenteeseen ja laadukkaaseen sellaiseen. Ei sellaiseen torso-ratkaisuun, josta maksamme itsemme kipeiksi, mutta saamme rahojemme vastineeksi huonosti palvelevan mini-metron. Jos samalla, tai vähemmälla rahalla saataisiin aikaan paremmin palveleva raideliikenneverkko niin tervetuloa vaan. Vaikka olen odottanut Lauttasaaren ja Etelä-Espoon raideliikenneratkaisua jo lähes 35 vuotta, olen valmis edelleen odottamaan, jotta saadaan aikaan parhaiten toimiva, parhaiten alueiden asukkaita ja matkustajia palveleva sekä hinta/laatu-suhteiltaan paras raideliikenneratkaisu. 

Metrosta uhkaa näillä näkymin tulla "trabant, joka maksaa mersun verran". Jospa saisimme "audin volkswagenin hinnalla" (ei ollut maksettu mainos  :Wink: ).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki ei kai hae valtionapua rakennusosuudelleen. Lauttasaaren asema rakennetaan parhaimpien kaavojen mukaan.


Onko tämä tietoa vai oma toiveesi? Minun tietoni mukaan - lähteenä H:gin virkamiehet - Helsinki haluaisi metron lisäksi valtion tukevan myös muita joukkoliikennehankkeita, vaikka niiden nimi ei olekaan metro. Tietääkseni ainoa joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvä suuri hanke, johon ei olla odottamassa valtiolta tukea, on metron kuljettajaton ajo.




> Joka tapauksessa tässä 800 miljoonan kustannuksissa on useita miljoonia politiikkalisää. Espoossa on kerta toisensa jälkeen torpedoitu raideliikenteen haara Helsingistä varsinki metro. Nyt torpedointi on puettu tähän +100% hinnankohoamiseen.


Ei ole politiikkalisää - ellei sellaiseksi katsota kuljettajattoman ajon aiheuttamia kustannuksia. Mutta siitä ei voi syyttää espoolaisia.

Myöskään laadukasta arkkitehtuuria ei voi syyttää. Hankesuunnitelman asemien keskihinta on noin 50 M kappale. Näyttävän arkkitehtuurin asemat mm. Lontoon Jubilee linella ovat maksaneet 100 M kappale.

Länsimetron kustannukset ovat nousseet sen vuoksi, että syksyllä Espoon valtuustolle esitetty kustannusarvio perustui sellaiseen metroon, jota ei enää saa rakentaa. Sieltä puuttuivat sekä tunneleilta että maanalaisilta asemilta vaadittavat turvallisuusrakenteet. Jos metroa olisi tehty 1990-luvun suunnitelmilla, lopputulos olisi ollut sama kuin nyt on Vuosaaren satamaradan tunnelissa: junat saavat kulkea, mutta eivät kuljettaa ihmisiä kuljettajaa enempää. No, ehkä turvallisuusvaatimus maksimoitiinkin sillä, että ei panna metrojunaan enää kuljettajaakaan.  :Smile: 

Yleisen kustannustason nousun vaikutus on "vain" noin 100 M, eli se on se pelivara, johon suhdannemuutos voi vaikuttaa. Metron torpedoivat metrofanaatikot itse "kehittämällä" sitä mahdollisimman kalliiksi. Olennaisin kustannuslisä tulee siitä, että rakennetaan maan alle. HKL:n sähköistettyä paikallisjunarataahan voidaan rakentaa siihen tyyliin, kuin se on tehty Kulosaaressa ja Siilitiellä. Jos siis on halua totetuttaa raskaraideliikennettä sellaisella hinnalla, että löytyy myös maksaja. Muiden ideoiden kanssa sopii katsoa peiliin, siellä näkyy metron vastustaja.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Itse olen ollut sitä mieltä että Espoon metro tulisi kulkea pinnassa siellä missä mahdollista. Kun suunnitelmat kokonaan tunnelissa kulkevasta metrosta tuli esille, no päädyin silti metroa kannattamaan lukuisista muista syistä. Metrotunnelit tulisikin valaista Kööpenhaminan malliin, muuten ikkunoista ei ole juuri hyötyä, paitsi tietysti Itäradalla. Ja juursi esim. museoiden halut asettaa taideteoksiaan näytille metroasemille on tervetullut idea. Metroasemilla tai esimerkiksi liukuportaissa ja hisseissä voitaisiin kokeilla esim. ilta-aikoina klassista musiikkia, jonka on todetty vähentäneen häiriö-ilmiöitä.

----------


## kouvo

> Metron hinnankohoaminen ei kyllä tosin tarkoita lopullista hintaa. Rakennusalan hintojennousu on hiipumassa. Alunperin metro maksoi 450milj. Jos rakentaminen toteutetaan osina ja urakoina voi hyvinkin olla että tuo 800 miljoonan budjetti voitaisiin alittaa.


Länsimetro-hanke eroaa "edukseen" monista muista saman hintaluokan  julkisen sektorin hankkeista siinä, että kustannukset ovat karanneet käsistä jo suunnitteluvaiheessa. Yleensä miljardiluokan hankkeissa tämäntyyppiset 100%:n budjettiylitykset tulevat eteen vasta toteuttamisvaiheessa. Suhtautuisin aika suurella varauksella nykyiseen 800 miljoonan budjettiin, varsinkaan kun ainoatakaan lapiollista maata ei ole vielä kaivettu metron tieltä.

----------


## teme

> Länsimetro-hanke eroaa "edukseen" monista muista saman hintaluokan  julkisen sektorin hankkeista siinä, että kustannukset ovat karanneet käsistä jo suunnitteluvaiheessa. Yleensä miljardiluokan hankkeissa tämäntyyppiset 100%:n budjettiylitykset tulevat eteen vasta toteuttamisvaiheessa. Suhtautuisin aika suurella varauksella nykyiseen 800 miljoonan budjettiin, varsinkaan kun ainoatakaan lapiollista maata ei ole vielä kaivettu metron tieltä.


Minusta Louko ja muut ovat olleet suoraselkäisiä kustannusten suhteen, eli todetaan asia niin kuin se on.

----------


## sane

> Länsimetro-hanke eroaa "edukseen" monista muista saman hintaluokan  julkisen sektorin hankkeista siinä, että kustannukset ovat karanneet käsistä jo suunnitteluvaiheessa. Yleensä miljardiluokan hankkeissa tämäntyyppiset 100%:n budjettiylitykset tulevat eteen vasta toteuttamisvaiheessa. Suhtautuisin aika suurella varauksella nykyiseen 800 miljoonan budjettiin, varsinkaan kun ainoatakaan lapiollista maata ei ole vielä kaivettu metron tieltä.


Totta. Toivottavasti tässä sitten käytetäänkin sitä mahdollisuutta, mitä muilla "miljardiluokan" hankkeilla ei ole ollut, eli suunnitelman hylkäämistä. Etelä-Espoo tarvitsee aivan toisenlaista ratkaisua, kuin muutamassa pisteessä palvelevaa metroa. Tällaista varten Espoo on aivan liian lähellä Helsinkiä; jotta tällaisesta järjestelmästä saisi nopeushyödyn, tulisi pysäkkejä olla vähemmän ja matkaa enemmän. Lisäksi on mielestäni erittäin kyseenalaista toteuttaa lähes miljardin euron hanketta, jonka ei ole edes arvioitu nostavan joukkoliikenteen osuutta. Toki se virherajojen mukaan "saattaa hieman nousta", mutta voiko tällaisella fiilispohjalla tehdä näin isoja päätöksiä?

----------


## Kari

Mietin pitkään, vastaanko ollenkaan tähän, koska en koe, että minulla olisi varsinaisesti mitään uutta sanottavaa (vaikeaa se tässä ketsussa taitaa ollakin...). Mutta päätinpä kuitenkin yrittää vielä vähän.

Ensinnäkin täytyy sanoa, että todella pidin kirjoituksestasi, se oli rehellinen ja sai minut jopa ajattelemaan asioita hieman toiselta kannalta. Mikä ei tietenkään tarkoita, että olisin muuttanut mielipidettäni :-)

Mutta ehkäpä minussa on vähän liikaa insinöörinvikaa kun ajattelen, että esimerkiksi Länsimetrohan on selvitysten perusteella järjetön hanke ja sillä selvä. Mutta, takaisin aiheeseen...

---
Viitaten siis arkkityyppiin espoolaisesta:




> Se arkkityyppi elää yhä sitkeästi, mm eri keskustelupalstoilla, ei toki täällä.


Niin, tämä oli varmaankin se suurin kimmoke minulle kirjoittaa alun perinkin. Minä en pidä asetelmasta, jossa esimerkiksi metroa vastustavat tahot luokitellaan tiettyyn ryhmään kuuluvaksi (autoileva espoolaisinsinööri). Mielestäni tämä on omiaan vääristämään keskustelua ja johtamaan typerään jankkaamiseen. Mutta vaikeaa on. Nimimerkillä ihminen, jonka kanssa olin asunut kaksi vuotta samassa osoitteessa oli sitä mieltä, että minä vastustan yksityisautoilua. En muuten vastusta :-) (ja selvennykseksi: en itse pidä autoista tai niillä ajamisesta ja katson auton olevan täysin väärä väline esim. kaupungissa, mutta fundamentaalisti minulla ei ole mitään autoja vastaan)




> Harva meistä on liikenne-tai kaavoitus-insinööri ammatiltaan ja siksi jonkin tällaisen asian vastustamisen ja kannattamisen taustalla ovat usein jotkut henkilökohtaiset kokemukset ja omakohtainen käsitys siitä miten asiat toimivat jossain muualla, ja miten asiat saisi ratkaistuksi.


Näinhän se tietenkin on. Ja juuri tämän takia minun ja Anteron kaltaiset insinöörit repivät pelihousunsa näissä keskusteluissa :-) 

Mutta tietenkin omat kokemukset ovat aina pohjalla, myös silloin kun perustellaan omia mielipiteitä esimerkiksi Raide-YVA -laskelmilla. Insinööreillä nimittäin on hyviä kokemuksia numeroista (ja matematiikasta) ja siksi niihin luotetaan kuin kallioon. En nyt tarkoita, että YVA:n lukuihin luotettaisiin vaan siitä, että asia on laskennallisesti selvitettävissä (vika ei voi olla numeroiden käytössä vaan siinä ettei niitä saada tarpeeksi tarkoiksi tms.). Minusta tämä on merkittävä syy moniin väärinymmärryksiin.


Ja tässä sitten sorruin samanlaiseen yleistykseen (insinöörit) mitä alun perin kritisoin, mutta antakaa anteeksi :-)




> En tiedä oletko joutunut usein liikkumaan Espoossa tai vaikka kaupunkin toiselta puolelta toiselle. Minä olen. Henkilökohtaiset kokemukset ovat taustalla yhtälailla myös missä määrin ollan kiinnostuneita ympäristöasioista ja sen perusteella  joko kannattaa tai vastustaa erilaisia liikenne- tai maankäyttöhankkeita.


Olen liikkunut eri puolilla Espoota ja muutakin pääkaupunkiseuta kohtuulisen laajasti ja omat kokemukseni raideliikenteestä ovat pääosin hyviä, mutta liityntäliikenteestä huonoja. Bussiliikenteessä taas on nähty kaikenlaista.

Mutta kun eilen matkustin sattuneista syistä (Tukholman) metrolla ruuhka-aikaan, huomasin selvästi ahdistuvani tilanteesta (väentungos, tunneli, jne) ja kieltämättä mieleen tuli ajatus, että ehkäpä minä en vain kertakaikkiaan pidä siitä, etten näe "ulos". En nimittäin ainakaan muista koskaan ahdistuneeni vastaavasti esimerkiksi Länsiväylän busseissa, vaikka tungos on joskus vastaava ollutkin.

En oikeastaan pysty sanomaan miksi, mutta olen vastustanut Länsimetroa jo kauan ennen kuin ymmärsin joukkoliikenteestä ja kaavoituksesta sitäkään vähää, mitä nykyään. Mutta väittäisin kuitenkin olevani siinä määrin enemmän insinööri kuin suljetun paikan kammoinen, että olisin kyllä muuttanut mieleni, mikäli Länsimetro olisi suunnitelmien mukaan ollut taloudellisesti kannattava (tai parantanut selvästi joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä)




> Sitten on vielä se aspekti missä määrin haluaa ylipäänsä muutosta. Toiset ovat muutosvastarintaisia ja haluavat että stadi pysyy snadina ja Espoo böndenä mutta toiset että pk-seudusta kasvaisi vihdoin sellainen kunnon edes Itämeren mittakaavassa kunnon keskisuuri kaupunki joita on aina ihaillut.


Minä keskustelin taannoin erään täkäläisen liikennetekniikan tutkijan kanssa aiheesta "pitääkö kaupunkien ylipäätään kasvaa" (perustelunahan nimen omaan kasvu aiheuttaa tarpeen investoida mm. liikennehankkeisiin) ja hän oli sitä mieltä, että ei kai, mutta ne vain kasvavat kuitenkin, koska väestö lisääntyy. Minä en siihen oikein usko, joskus täytyy homman töksähtää (tosin silloin suurin kiinnostuksen kohde ei enää ole Espoon liikenneratkaisu). Mutta sanotaan nyt näin, että minusta Helsinki (tai PK-seutu) on paljon kivemman kokoinen kaupunki kuin esim Tukholma (tai Tampere).




> Myös asumisen ahtautta ja asuntopulasta suoraan ja vällillisesti kokeneet voivat olla hyvin vahvasti jonkun tällaisen asian kannalla tai vastaan, ja on oikeuskin mielipiteisiin, koska asumisen ja liikenneratkaisujen rakentaminen kulkee suurkaupunkioloissa käsi kädessä. Ei sitä pitkän ja hankalan työmatkan ongelmaa ratkaista aina vain "muuttamalla jonnekin muualle" jos ei ole varaa. Tai moni, liian moni, on ratkaissut ongelmansa muuttamalla maaseudulle ja kulkemalla vain autolla töihin Helsingin seudulle.


Minä en vain oikein usko tuohon "metromalliin". Tukholmassahan se on toteutettu ja täällä on asuntotilanne selvästi pahemmin räjähtänyt käsistä kuin Helsingissä. Eihän liikenneratkaisu tietenkään ainoa tekijä ole, mutta ei se "Helsingissä pitäisi metro rakentaa kuten Tukholmassa" -argumenttikaan oikein vakuuta.




> Mutta itse pääasiaan, siihen mitä se saisi maksaa. Metron rakennuskustannusten ennustettu kohoaminen on toki aiheuttanut huolestumista sekä metronkannattajissa että myös niissä jotka ovat olleet asioita päättämässä. Vastustajille siitä on tietenkin tullut poliittinen lyömäase. Jos demokraattisissa elimissä on kuitenkin päätetty sekä yleisen mielipiteen että liikenteellisten että maankäyttöä ym tukevien seikkojen vuoksi metro rakennetaan, niin pitää vain tutkia ne vaihtehdot joilla sen saisi toteutettua edullisemmin. Se voi tarkoittaa joko hankkeen siirtoa myöhemmäksi, rakentamista palasina tai vaihtoehtosilla tekniikoilla. Ja/tai sitten pitää lisäksi järjestää laajempi rahoitus esim liike-elämän suunnalta.


Minä odotan mielenkiinnolla, mitä tapahtuu. Omalta osaltani pyrin tekemään kaikkeni, että hanke peruttaisiin ainakin tältä erää. Ehkä sitten Jokeriradan jälkeen voitaisiin miettiä asiaa uudemman kerran.




> Espoo on aina ylpeillyt sillä että kunnallisveroprosentti ei ole koskaan ollut Helsinkiä korkeampi, ja se on aina ollut Vantaata alempi. Olen joskus ihmetellyt, onko se jokin kirkossa kuulutettu pyhä asia.


No se periaatteessa mahdollistaa parempien veronmaksajien keräämisen (tietenkään kukaan "normaali ihminen" ei siinä paljonkaan voita, kun halvemmat verot ulosmitataan kalliimpina asunnon hintoina). Mutta en minä järkevänä näe sitäkään, että rahat hassataan Länsimetron kaltaisiin hankkeisiin, jotka tuottavat windfall-voittoja valikoituneille kiinteistönomistajille.

Täältä tähän, parempaa maailmaa odotellessa,

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä en vain oikein usko tuohon "metromalliin". Tukholmassahan se on toteutettu ja täällä on asuntotilanne selvästi pahemmin räjähtänyt käsistä kuin Helsingissä. Eihän liikenneratkaisu tietenkään ainoa tekijä ole, mutta ei se "Helsingissä pitäisi metro rakentaa kuten Tukholmassa" -argumenttikaan oikein vakuuta.


Olen vertaillut Tukholman ja Helsingin seudun asuntojen hintoja netistä ja tullut tuloksen että aika lailla samoissa tasoissa ollaan, jos etsii perheasuntoa rivitalosta n 20 km päässä keskustasta raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella. Tukholmassa tarjontaa on vain enemmän koska raiteitakin on enemmän. Tukholmassa ei ole pakko mennä autolla töihin jos asunto ja työpaika ovat eri puolilla kaupunkia, koska raideliikenne kattaa käytännössä kaikki ilmansuunnat. 

En tiedä vaikuttaako Ruotsissa asumiskustanuksiin korkeammat kiinteistö- tms verot jotka eivät näy asuntojen myyntihinnoissa, mutta on sellainen käsitys myös että palkataso olisi Ruotsissa yhä pikkasen korkeampi kuin Suomessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Olen vertaillut Tukholman ja Helsingin seudun asuntojen hintoja netistä ja tullut tuloksen että aika lailla samoissa tasoissa ollaan, jos etsii perheasuntoa rivitalosta n 20 km päässä keskustasta raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella. Tukholmassa tarjontaa on vain enemmän koska raiteitakin on enemmän.


Minä viittasin lähinnä vuokrakämppiin ja niiden heikkoon saatavuuteen (ei niinkään vuokratasoon). Tämä tosin saattaa johtua aika monesta muusta tekijästä enemmän kuin raideliikenteestä.




> Tukholmassa ei ole pakko mennä autolla töihin jos asunto ja työpaika ovat eri puolilla kaupunkia, koska raideliikenne kattaa käytännössä kaikki ilmansuunnat.


No ei se kyllä pääkaupunkiseudullakaan ole pakollista. Liikennekin toimii suunnilleen yhtä hyvin kaikkiin suuntiin (oli sitten bussia tai junaa). Oma mutu-tuntuma on, että Helsingissä joukkoliikenne toimii paremmin lyhyillä matkoilla ja Tukholmassa pidemmillä. Täällä kun on tuo lähiöajattelu toteutettu huomattavan tehokkaasti (ja esim raideliikenne poistettu keskusta-alueelta).

Mutta kaikkinensa en pidä eroja Helsingin ja Tukholman välillä kovin merkittävinä. Minusta Helsingin ja Tukholman joukkoliikenteen palvelutasot ovat jokseenkin samat (molemmissa on toki puolensa). Ja taitavat ne kulkutapaosuudetkin olla jokseenkin samat...




> En tiedä vaikuttaako Ruotsissa asumiskustanuksiin korkeammat kiinteistö- tms verot jotka eivät näy asuntojen myyntihinnoissa, mutta on sellainen käsitys myös että palkataso olisi Ruotsissa yhä pikkasen korkeampi kuin Suomessa.


Ainakin hintataso on Tukholmassa jonkin verran korkeampi kuin Helsingissä, eli "saman hintaisen" asunnon voi katsoa olevan halvempi, jos se sijaitsee täällä.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä viittasin lähinnä vuokrakämppiin ja niiden heikkoon saatavuuteen (ei niinkään vuokratasoon). Tämä tosin saattaa johtua aika monesta muusta tekijästä enemmän kuin raideliikenteestä.


Niin, olen ymmärtänyt että Ruotsissa on vuokrasäännöstely ja siksi pyydetään pimeitä hintoja, tai paljon kämppiä yksinkertaisesti pidetään tyhjillään juuri vuokramarkkinoiden toimimattomuuden vuoksi. 




> Oma mutu-tuntuma on, että Helsingissä joukkoliikenne toimii paremmin lyhyillä matkoilla ja Tukholmassa pidemmillä. Täällä kun on tuo lähiöajattelu toteutettu huomattavan tehokkaasti (ja esim raideliikenne poistettu keskusta-alueelta).


Tuota minä lähinnä ajan takaa. 20 km päässä keskustasta asuminen Tukholmassa ei tee niin autosta riippuvaiseksi kuin Helsingissä. Toki sielläkin taitaa olla paikallisia "Nurmijärviä", ja toisaalta monet stokislaiset taas vaikuttavat ajavan autolla vain mukavuussyistä, ja siksi tarvittiin ruuhkamaksut.



> Ainakin hintataso on Tukholmassa jonkin verran korkeampi kuin Helsingissä, eli "saman hintaisen" asunnon voi katsoa olevan halvempi, jos se sijaitsee täällä.


Tai voisiko sanoa niin, että asumiseen menee Tukholmassa pienempi osa palkasta, jos tyytyy asumaan medelsvenssonin tapaan lähiössä, eikä keskikaupungin hienostokortteleissa tai Djursholmin huviloissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Mielestäni Länsimetron ja muiden metroratojen automatisointi siis metroliikenteen automatisoinnista tulisi luopua. Kaikkien nykyisten ja tulevien metroasemien varustaminen lasiovin on melko järjetöntä, ja kallista. Mieluummin ne rahat tulisi laittaa metron asemien portittamiseen. Tukholmassa monilla metroasemilla on jopa lipunmyyjät ja täällä suunnitellaan satojen miljoonien lisäinvestointeja jotta työvoimakustannuksissa voidaan säästää. Samalla kun pitäisi rakentaa pääkaupunkiseudun kattava raidejoukkoliikenneverkosto. Ja mahdollisesti Keskustatunnelikin jossain vaiheessa. Mielestäni metron automatisointia tulisi katsoa uudelleen 2030-2040. Rakennetaan se verkko ensin. Tekniikassa ja asemien rakenteissa voidaan laittaa merkille mahdolliset laajennus/muutostyöt myöhemmin. Nyt rakennettavan metron tekniikkaa uusitaan kuitenkin 30 vuoden päästä. Lasiovilla ei ole kiire, joukkoliikenteellä on.

----------


## Nrg

> Lasiovilla ei ole kiire, joukkoliikenteellä on.


Oikein hyvä pointti, varsinkin kun automatisoinnin kokonaishyödyistä ollaan montaa mieltä. Jos automatisoinnin aiheuttamat (ylimääräiset) kustannukset tippuisivat - siis jos Espoo vielä siinä vaiheessa metron haluaa - niin riittäisikö niistä rahaa asemien täysimittaisuuteen ja useampaan kuin yhteen uloskäyntiin, jolloin metrossa olisi jotain järkeäkin (toisin kuin tyngässä, jonka remontoiminen täysinäiseksi maksaa taas enemmän, kuin rakentaminen suoraan kunnolliseksi)?

----------


## sebastin

Automaattitekniikka ja kuljettajamaton ajo on yksi suuria kustannustekijöitä. Länsimetron yhteydessä puhutaan asemien turvallisuuden tunteen tärkeyttä. Mielestäni henkilökunnan lisääminen tuo turvallisuutta, kun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä on vartijoiden lisäksi kiinteitä paikkoja joista apu löytyy. Mielestäni lipunmyyjät HKL:n lippuluukut tulisi avata käytetyimmille asemille. Metroa vastaisuudessakin ajakoon kuljettaja. Automaatista ja lasiovista luovuttava. Lippuhallien työntekijöillä on tietenkin monitorit asemille jotta vartijatoimintojen lisäksi havainnot epäasiallisista tilanteista voidaan kattavammin puuttua.

----------


## Kani

Koska tässäkin ketjussa ja koko länsimetro-keskustelussa jatkuvasti maalataan kuvaa Espoosta seudun autoistuneimpana kaupunkina, todettakoon, että Helsingin Sanomat esitteli 24.2. seudun kaupunkien asukkaita keskiarvojen valossa. Jutussa olleen tilaston mukaan vantaalaisilla on autoja espoolaisia enemmän: 462/1000 asukasta, kun Espoossa on 440 ja Kauniaisissa 435. Helsingissäkin autoja on 372/1000 asukasta, eli ei mitenkään radikaalisti vähemmän, varsinkin, kun kerrostalossa asuu Helsingissä peräti 87% asukkaista (Espoossa vain 56%, Vantaalla 61%).

Tosiasiat ovat siis rajussa ristiriidassa sen HS:nkin harrastaman mielikuvaviestinnän kanssa, jossa lasketaan autoilijoita länsiväylällä ja jatkuvasti lietsotaan kuvaa Etelä-Espoosta seudun liikenneongelmien pesäkkeenä, joka ei mitenkään selviä ilman mammuttimaista metroinvestointia.

----------


## sebastin

Espoossa käytetään autoa eniten työmatkoihin kuin Vantaalla ja Helsingissä. Espoossa on myös eniten yhden matkaajan yksityisautoja.

----------


## Kani

Kehille keskittyvä yksinautoilu ei mitenkään perustele ylihintaista metroinvestointia länsiväylälle, jolla on jo toimiva joukkoliikenne ja jolla useimmat yksinautoilijat tulevat kauempaa kuin suunnitellun metron reitiltä.

----------


## Murzu

Länsimetron linjauksesta... 

Google Earthin avulla tutkittu maastokäytävä.

Mielestäni linjauksen pitäisi olla seuraava. Eli Ruoholahdesta tunnelissa Lauttasaareen, mutta seuraten suunnilleen Porkkalankatua ja Lauttasaarentietä. Tunnelista ulos Ruukinlahden puiston kohdilla, kulkien maanpäällisenä Lauttasaarentien ja Länsiväylän välissä. Siitä edelleen Länsiväylän eteläpuolta seuraten Karhusaareen, josta kaarros Länsiväylän alitse Keilalahden rantaa Keilaterassia pitkin. Karhusaarentien itäpuolta, josta kaarros kehä1:n itäpuolelle sitä seuraten. Maanpäällisenä kehä1:n aina Turunväylälle asti, kunnes sukellus tunneliin ja loppu suunnilleen suoraan Leppävaaran Sellon alapuolelle. 

Toinen haara eli varsinainen länsimetrohaara, haarautuisi suunnilleen Tapiolantien pohjoispuolelta tunnelissa Tapiolaan ja siitä nykyistä linjaa Matinkylään, ja edelleen Kivenlahteen.

Näin metro kulkisi maanpäällisenä Lauttasaaresta aina Turunväylälle asti, noin 7,5km matkan. Näin säästyttäisiin turhilta tunnelointikustannuksilta. Lisäksi metrolta avautuisi aivan erilaiset näkymät ulos. 

Haarautumiskohtaan tulevalta asemalta olisi noin 700m kävelymatka Otaniemen keskeisimmälle paikalle, mikä riittäisi varsin hyvin Otaniemen palvelutarpeeksi. Ja tietenkin Otaniemen perukoilta olisi syöttöbussit metrolle.

Näin metro palvelisi Espoota paremmin. Matinkylä-Tapiola-Leppävaara nivoutuisivat yhä tehokkaammin toisiinsa. Jokeri-linja voisi kulkea Leppävaarasta eteenpäin. Tarvittaessa metrolinjaa voisi jatkaa Leppävaarasta Vallikallioon.

Kun linjan piirtää kartalle, se näyttää paljon järkevämmältä, eikä Otaniemessä isoa "koukkausta" tarvitse tehdä. Pääideana kuitenkin 2-haaraa Leppävaara ja Matinkylä. Ja sitten se maanpäällisyys, eli mahdollisimman paljon maan pinnalla.

----------


## Jussi

> Haarautumiskohtaan tulevalta asemalta olisi noin 700m kävelymatka Otaniemen keskeisimmälle paikalle, mikä riittäisi varsin hyvin Otaniemen palvelutarpeeksi. Ja tietenkin Otaniemen perukoilta olisi syöttöbussit metrolle.
> 
> Kun linjan piirtää kartalle, se näyttää paljon järkevämmältä, eikä Otaniemessä isoa "koukkausta" tarvitse tehdä. Pääideana kuitenkin 2-haaraa Leppävaara ja Matinkylä. Ja sitten se maanpäällisyys, eli mahdollisimman paljon maan pinnalla.


Tällaista ideointia lukiessa kiinnostaisi aina tietää tunteeko kirjoittaja aluetta muuten kuin karttojen välityksellä. Ainakaan omasta mielestäni 700 metrin kävelyetäisyys "Otaniemen keskeisimmälle paikalle" (TKK:n päärakennus?) kuulostaa melko pitkältä 15 000 opiskelijan korkeakoulukampuksen joukkoliikenneyhteyden perustaksi, varsinkin kun nykyisin bussit kulkevat ihan vierestä kaikkiin lähimpiin aluekeskuksiin sekä Helsingin keskustaan.

Nykyisin monet kävelevät Teekkarikylästä Jokerin pysäkille, osa jopa päivittäin. Kehän toiselle puolelle kukaan näistä tuskin kävelisi, vaan kaikki siirtyisivät käyttämään bussia tuolla välillä. Entistä useammat siirtyisivät todennäköisesti käyttämään henkilöautoa.

----------


## Murzu

> Tällaista ideointia lukiessa kiinnostaisi aina tietää tunteeko kirjoittaja aluetta muuten kuin karttojen välityksellä. .


15 000 "asukkaan" Otaniemi on aika pieni paikka Leppävaaran ja Tapiolan rinnalla. Joten sen takia ei turhia koukita.

----------


## Jussi

> 15 000 "asukkaan" Otaniemi on aika pieni paikka Leppävaaran ja Tapiolan rinnalla. Joten sen takia ei turhia koukita.


Otaniemen alueella on 15 000 opiskelijan lisäksi TKK:lla ja eri yrityksissä yhteensä 16 000 työpaikka (lähde: http://www.otaniemi.fi/main.site?act...te/view&id=35). Näistä vain muutama tuhat asuu Otaniemessä, joten liikennemäärät eivät ole aivan pienet.. Tuossa sinun esittämässäsi visiossa ei ollut suoraa yhteyttä myöskään Leppävaaran ja Tapiolan välillä. Toisaalta Leppävaaraan ei ole mitään järkeä rakentaa toista nopeaa reideyhteyttä keskustasta, ellei ko. yhteys kulje jonkin toisen merkittävän keskuksen kautta (käytännössä Tapiola).

----------


## Makeone

Tässä hieman tuota Murzun ajatusta sivuava malli:
http://koti.mbnet.fi/makeb/utopiat/m...nja2utopia.jpg

Linja lähtisi Katajanokalta, kaartaisi kantakaupungin alle, asema sinne jonnekin, sitten rautatieasema - kamppi (jompikumpi?) - töölö (ooppera/töölöntori) - Meilahti - Munkkivuori - (splittaus) - a-linja -> Otaniemi - Tapiola ja b-linja -> munkkivuori - leppävaara.

Tapiolan reittihän olisi käytännössä uudelleen linjattu länsimetro, tosin kokonaan omana linjanaan ja leppävaaran osuus olisi lisäyhteys meilahteen ja kantakaupunkiin. Ongelmana tosin olisi, että Leppävaarassa tuo 'söisi' kaupunkiradan matkustajia.

Sitten vielä ongelmaksi muodostuu se, että kyseessä olisi oma linjansa, niin tarvittaisiin oma varikko jonnekin, toisaalta voitaisiin sitten taas tilata hieman 'normaalimpia' junia tälläiselle linjalle, eli hiema kapeampia. Ja samalla kun tehdään hieman kapeampaa tunnelia niin säästetään hieman...kaiketi? Varikolle voi olla tosin hankalaa löytää isoa avointa maastoa, ehkä Vermon läheisyyteen, tosin siinäkin taisi olla jokin vanha kaatopaikka jos en ihan väärin muista?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

HS:n mukaan Länsimetron hintaa yritetään nyt saada keinotekoisesti alas, jotta siitä saataisiin ratkaisu. Artikkelin perusteella ainakin allekirjoittanut epäilee, että kyseessä on pyrkimys yrittää väittää hintaa todellista alhaisemmaksi, jotta se saadaan valtioneuvostossa läpi.

HS 3.3.2002




> Länsimetron hintaa pudotettiin sata miljoonaa
> 
> Julkaistu: 3.3.2008 23:00
> 
> Olli Pohjanpalo
> 
> helsingin sanomat
> 
> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on puristanut alaspäin länsimetron kustannusarviota. Ministeriön arvio radan kustannuksiksi on nyt 713 miljoonaa euroa.
> ...

----------


## late-

> 15 000 "asukkaan" Otaniemi on aika pieni paikka Leppävaaran ja Tapiolan rinnalla. Joten sen takia ei turhia koukita.


Juuri tuollainen ajattelu on nykyisen metron pahin heikkous. Ei koukita, vaan mennään suoraan Itäväylän reunaa. Joukkoliikenteen täytyy palvella valtaosaa käyttäjistä kävelyetäisyydeltä.

Sivuutat myös Otaniemen poliittisen merkityksen täysin. Espoolle olisi tärkeää saada uuden huiputusyliopiston kampus Otaniemeen. Jos metro rakennetaan Otaniemen ohi, kampuksesta on turha haaveilla. Otaniemen merkitys Espoon viime vuosikymmenten kehitykselle on muutenkin ollut aivan olennainen.

Ajatuksia metron haarasta Leppävaaraan en koskaan ole oikein ymmärtänyt. Leppävaarasta rautatieasemalle pääsee nopealla junalla 12 minuutissa ja hitaammalla 16 minuutissa. Ei liene mitään järkeä rakentaa toista päällekkäistä raskasta raideyhteyttä. Leppävaaran ja Tapiolan väliset muut matkustajavirrat eivät Jokerin perusteella ole raskasraideluokkaa edes pääkaupunkiseudun väljillä tulkinnoilla raskasraideluokan virroista.

Jos Leppävaaran liikenneyhteyksiä haluaa parantaa, se kannattaa tehdä Pisaran avulla. Samalla parannetaan kaikkien kaupunkirata-asemien yhteyksiä keskustaan, vaihtoja metroon ja vaihtoja useille säteittäisyhteyksille Töölössä ja Hakaniemessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Leppävaaran ja Tapiolan väliset muut matkustajavirrat eivät Jokerin perusteella ole raskasraideluokkaa edes pääkaupunkiseudun väljillä tulkinnoilla raskasraideluokan virroista.


Eivät toistaiseksi ole, mutta jonain päivänä voi olla. Autoliikenne kehäykkösellä kyseisellä välillä on raskaan sarjan luokkaa. 

Leppävaara ja Tapiola kaipaa joka tapauksessa jonkinlaisen raideyhteyden, ei vähintään Espoon sisäisen liikenteen vuoksi. Jos raide-Jokeri valmistuu lähivuosina niin se ajaa sen asian. 

Jos Jokeri n rakentaminen viivästyy kauan, pitäsi olla ainakin mahdollisuus tutkia muita vaihtoehtoja. 

Metron rakentamista estää käytännössä se, että Laajalahden kaupunginosa Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran välissä on aika harvaan asuttu pientaloalue ja Laajalahden rannan ja kehäykkösen väli on luonnontilassa. Jommankumman tila voi muuttua 20 vuoden perspektiivillä ja kuvittelisin että alueella olisi kasvupotentiaalia vaikka mihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> HS:n mukaan Länsimetron hintaa yritetään nyt saada keinotekoisesti alas, jotta siitä saataisiin ratkaisu. Artikkelin perusteella ainakin allekirjoittanut epäilee, että kyseessä on pyrkimys yrittää väittää hintaa todellista alhaisemmaksi, jotta se saadaan valtioneuvostossa läpi.
> 
> HS 3.3.2002


Miksei Louko nyt sano, että länsimetron hintaa on laskenut 200 ihmistä, ja heidän laskelmansa (800 me) on luotettavampi kuin ministeriön (713 me)?

Tosin hintahan palaa yläilmoihin heti, jos länsimetron rahoitukseen saadaan valtion nimi alle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksei Louko nyt sano, että länsimetron hintaa on laskenut 200 ihmistä, ja heidän laskelmansa (800 me) on luotettavampi kuin ministeriön (713 me)?


Kyllä Louko sen ainakin implikoi selvästi. "Mikään ei ole muuttunut paitsi esitystapa." "Semmoinen on pelättävissä." Louko selkeästi uskoo siihen, että valtio minimoi sitoutumisensa, ja laskelmat "osoittavat", että 30 % 713 miljoonasta eurosta pitäisi riittää. Näin valtio voi poliittisesti korrektilla tavalla luvata osuudekseen 214 miljoonaa. Ja säästää samalla mahdollisesti 26 miljoonaa euroa.

Uutinen viestii mielestäni vahvasti ajatusta, että "päivän hinta" on vain kustannusarvio, josta on poistettu varautuminen yllättäviin kulueriin.

----------


## sebastin

> HS:n mukaan Länsimetron hintaa yritetään nyt saada keinotekoisesti alas, jotta siitä saataisiin ratkaisu. Artikkelin perusteella ainakin allekirjoittanut epäilee, että kyseessä on pyrkimys yrittää väittää hintaa todellista alhaisemmaksi, jotta se saadaan valtioneuvostossa läpi.


Tuon arvion on tehnyt ministeriössä liikenneneuvos henkilökuntineen. Eli sinänsä valtion suunnalla on hyväksyntä projektille, ollut jo 450 milj hinta-arviosta.




> Miksei Louko nyt sano, että länsimetron hintaa on laskenut 200 ihmistä, ja heidän laskelmansa (800 me) on luotettavampi kuin ministeriön (713 me)?
> 
> Tosin hintahan palaa yläilmoihin heti, jos länsimetron rahoitukseen saadaan valtion nimi alle.


Ministeriö on käyttänyt noiden 200 ihmisen työtä pohjana viime kuukausina laskiessaan metrolle hintaa.

Valtio on mukana tässä joukkoliikennehankkeessa 30% osuudella. On selkeää, että valtio hakee tietyn könttäsumman johon osallistuu. Mielestäni näin on hyvä. Valtio vippaa apurahan ja sen jälkeen Espoo ja Helsinki voivat hutkia metronsa miten haluaa. Lasketaan vaikka metro maksaa 810 miljoonaa, valtio maksaa 250 miljoonaa, Helsinki toiset 250 miljoonaa jää Espoon osuudeksi 310 miljoonaa.

Oletettavaa myöskin on, että rakentamiskustannukset laantuvat, onhan metro valmis vasta 2015-2017 Kivenlahdessa, aikaisintaan metro Tapiolaan kulkee 2012-2013. Jos metrorakentamista tehdään enimmäkseen urakkatöinä 9-10 vuoden ajan voidaan budjettia helpostikin viilata.

Nyt eletään nousukausien jälkeistä pöhöttymisen aikaa mitä vääjäämättä seuraa vyön kiristäminen. Parempi Nokiankin kaivaa vanhat kumisaapas-designit tuotantoon. Ilmastonmuutos on suorastaan markkinarako.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

YLE uutiset 5.3.2008

YLE:n mukaan hallituksen ratkaisu on, että uusia liikennehankkeita ei käynnistetä ensi vuonna, joten länsimetron mahdollinen aloitus lykkäytyy vuoteen 2010. Länsimetron valtionosuudelle halutaan myös täsmällinen euromääräinen katto.




> Ei uusia liikennehankkeita ennen vuotta 2010
> Julkaistu 05.03.2008, klo 21.24
> Hallitus ei ole aloittamassa lähiaikoina uusia liikennehankkeita. Liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläisen mukaan uusia hankkeita voidaan aloittaa aikaisintaan vuonna 2010. Ennen uusien tie- ja ratatöiden käynnistämistä huolehditaan hallituksen viime syksynä lykkäämien hankkeiden toteuttamisesta.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Yksi mahdollisista uusista hankkeista on pääkaupunkiseudun länsimetro, jonka kustannuksista käytiin keskustelua iltakoulussa. Vehviläisen mukaan länsimetron rakentaminen voi alkaa aikaisintaan 2010. Vehviläisen mielestä valtion rahoitusosuudelle on asetettava myös euromääräinen katto. Länsimetron rahoituksesta päätetään Vehviläisen mukaan ensi tiistain kehysriihessä.

----------


## sebastin

Aikalisä on hyvä. Hinta saattaa painua alaspäin ja ainakin on aikaa tarkastaa josko tämänhetkiseen suunnitelmaan voisi tehdä viime hetken muutoksia. Mielestäni Helsinki voisi aloittaa Lauttasaaren aseman rakentamisen jopa pikapuolin. Toivottavasti metro ei enempää viivästy. Voihan olla, että Helsingin kannattaisi odottaessa rakentaa asema jos toinenkin jonnekin muualle. Espoossa kyllä osataan torpedoida hankkeita.

----------


## kemkim

> YLE:n mukaan hallituksen ratkaisu on, että uusia liikennehankkeita ei käynnistetä ensi vuonna, joten länsimetron mahdollinen aloitus lykkäytyy vuoteen 2010. Länsimetron valtionosuudelle halutaan myös täsmällinen euromääräinen katto.


Tiehankkeita on toki käynnistetty sopivasti ennen tätä. Valtatie 1:n muuttaminen moottoritieksi, Hakamäentien peruskorjaus, Karjaan ohitustie, valtatie 2:n parantaminen, Kehä I parantaminen. On ehditty myös rakentaa moottoritie Lahdesta Heinolaan ja moottoritie Lohjalle sekä leventää Kehä III:n itäpäätä. Samaan aikaan on rautatiepuolella tehty ainoastaan oikorata Kerava-Lahti. Kyllä tämä aika autotiepainotteiselta näyttää ja jos raideliikennehankkeita viivästytetään vielä lisää, niin nekin rahat käytetään sillä välin tiehankkeisiin.

----------


## sebastin

Hesarissa 6.3.2k8 oli artikkeli ja grafiikkaa pääkaupunkiseudun lähivuosikymmenien mahdollisista ratahankkeista. Mielenkiintoista oli Länsimetron jatkaminen Kivenlahdesta Espoon keskuksen suuntaan.

----------


## jpe

> YLE:n mukaan hallituksen ratkaisu on, että uusia liikennehankkeita ei käynnistetä ensi vuonna...



Ei kai tämä nyt tarkoita sitä, ettei Kehärataakaan päästä rakentamaan ennen vuotta 2010?

En pahastuisi koko länsimetron kaatumisesta, jos muunlainen raideliikenne (esim. TramWest) voitaisiin tuoda Etelä-Espooseen ripeällä aikataululla. Mutta kun tuntuu, etteivät viralliset tahot suostu ottamaan kuuleviin korviin kuin sen yhden ainoan ja oikean vaihtoehdon, jota sitten vuodesta ja vuosikymmenestä toiseen lykkäillään ja lykkäillään, milloin mistäkin syystä.

Kemkim listasi hyvin suhteellisen äskettäin toteutettuja autoilua tukevia hankkeita. Kuinka kestävällä pohjalla on keskustaoikeistolaisen hallituksemme liikennepolitiikka?




> Voihan olla, että Helsingin kannattaisi odottaessa rakentaa asema jos toinenkin jonnekin muualle.



Että odotellessa voidaan rakennella asema jos toinenkin ihan vain rakentamisen itsensä vuoksi? Sain sellaisen kuvan, ettei mielestäsi ole edes kovin merkityksellistä, minne asemat rakennetaan, kunhan vain johonkin.

Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että metroa kannattaa jatkaa Ruoholahdesta lauttasaareen, tuli länsimetro tai ei. Lauttasaaren länsipuolella alkaa kaupunkirakenne olla jo sen verran harvaa, että (ainakin toistaiseksi) pärjätään kevyemmälläkin vaihtoehdolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kemkim listasi hyvin suhteellisen äskettäin toteutettuja autoilua tukevia hankkeita. Kuinka kestävällä pohjalla on keskustaoikeistolaisen hallituksemme liikennepolitiikka?


Se on erittäin kestävällä pohjalla: Autoveroa alennetaan suosimaan vähäpäästöisiä autoja (käytännössä kaikkia joiden sylinteritilavuus on korkeintaan 2,2 l) ja rakennetaan lisää teitä. Sitä äänestäjät ovat toivoneet. 




> Että odotellessa voidaan rakennella asema jos toinenkin ihan vain rakentamisen itsensä vuoksi? Sain sellaisen kuvan, ettei mielestäsi ole edes kovin merkityksellistä, minne asemat rakennetaan, kunhan vain johonkin.


Niin, onhan valmiita asemia odottamassa metroa mm Munkkivuoressa, Pihlajamäessä ja Erottajalla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hesarissa 6.3.2k8 oli artikkeli ja grafiikkaa pääkaupunkiseudun lähivuosikymmenien mahdollisista ratahankkeista. Mielenkiintoista oli Länsimetron jatkaminen Kivenlahdesta Espoon keskuksen suuntaan.


Mitähän lehteä olet lukenut, koska ainakaan torstain _Helsingin Sanomissa_ ei ole mitään grafiikkaa ratahankkeista. Liikennepoliittisesta selonteosta toki on uutinen, muttei siinäkään puhuta halaistua sanaa ainakaan KivenlahtiKauklahti-radasta. Eihän tuosta hankkeesta ole mitään pitkälle vietyjä suunnitelmia olemassakaan.

Vaikka Helsingin Sanomista eri paikkakuntien painokset saattavat olla erisisältöisiä myöhään tulleiden uutisten vuoksi, olen käsittänyt, että olet itse pääkaupunkiseutulainen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitähän lehteä olet lukenut, koska ainakaan torstain _Helsingin Sanomissa_ ei ole mitään grafiikkaa ratahankkeista. Liikennepoliittisesta selonteosta toki on uutinen, muttei siinäkään puhuta halaistua sanaa ainakaan KivenlahtiKauklahti-radasta. Eihän tuosta hankkeesta ole mitään pitkälle vietyjä suunnitelmia olemassakaan.
> 
> Vaikka Helsingin Sanomista eri paikkakuntien painokset saattavat olla erisisältöisiä myöhään tulleiden uutisten vuoksi, olen käsittänyt, että olet itse pääkaupunkiseutulainen.


En ole Sebastin enkä voi olla täysin vakuuttunut mistä lehden numerosta hän puhuu, mutta ainakin keskiviikon 5.3.2008 painetun HS:n sivulla A15 on kartta "Maakuntakaavan kehyskuntia koskevat ratavaraukset". Kartassa Länsimetroa kuvaava rata on ulotettu Rantaradalle saakka, ja yhtymäkohtana näyttäisi olevan juurikin Kauklahti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ei kai tämä nyt tarkoita sitä, ettei Kehärataakaan päästä rakentamaan ennen vuotta 2010?


No, olisi pitänyt siteerata koko uutinen, että näkyisi, missä pihvi on.




> Ennen uusien tie- ja ratatöiden käynnistämistä huolehditaan hallituksen viime syksynä lykkäämien hankkeiden toteuttamisesta.
> Näitä ovat Savonlinnan keskustan liikennejärjestelyt, Lusi-Mikkeli-tiekorjaus, Kantatien 51:n perusparannus Espoon Kivenlahden ja Kirkkonummen välillä ja pääkaupunkiseudun Kehärata. Lisäksi hallitus on sitoutunut toteuttamaan E-18-tien Helsinki-Vaalimaa-osuuden.


Eli: Kehärata alkaa 2009.

Miettikääpä, mikä vaikutus tällä on Länsimetron tavoitteelliseen aloitukseen 2010. Kehäradan tunnelit on juuri käynnistetty, kun Länsimetron tunneliurakka kilpailutettaisiin....




> Kyllä tämä aika autotiepainotteiselta näyttää ja jos raideliikennehankkeita viivästytetään vielä lisää, niin nekin rahat käytetään sillä välin tiehankkeisiin.


Suomessa kaupunkien raideliikennehankkeita on viivästyttänyt kaikkein eniten kolme asiaa:
- Ei ole suunniteltu riittävän pitkälle tehokkaita, vaiheittain toteutettavissa olevia kaupunkiraideliikennehankkeita
- Ne suunnitelmat, jotka ovat yleistasolla olemassa, ovat keskeneräisiä, koska valtion tuki niille on ollut kyseenalaista (esim: Raidejokeri, Turun ja Tampereen raitiotiet ja paikallisjunat)
- Länsimetro ja Kehärata on priorisoitu sekä pääkaupunkiseudulla että valtakunnallisesti kaikkien muiden kaupunkiraideliikennehankkeiden ohi.

Pikaraitiotiet tai kevyet paikallisjunaratkaisut olisivat toteutettavissa vaiheittain 10 - 200 miljoonan euron osahankkeina. Tällaisille olisi paljon helpompi löytää valtionosuudet.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kattava informaatio Espoon metrosta

Olen uusinut Espoota ja länsimetroa käsittelevän www-sivuni kaupunkiliikenteeseen keskittyvällä www.kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivustolla. Uusitun sivun osoite on:

www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espoo/index.html

Sivulla on selostettu ja arvioitu länsimetron hankesuunnitelmaa, kustannusten nousua ja hankkeen kannattavuutta ja tarkoituksenmukaisuutta. Sivulta löytyvät selvitykset mm. seuraavista asioista:

- Nykyistä lyhyempi vuoroväli on mahdollinen turvallisuusriski

Länsimetron turvallisuusjärjestelyt on suunniteltu ajatellen asemien välillä olevan kulussa vain yhden junan kerrallaan. Kun metrojunat voivat olla joko 6 tai 4 vaunun pituisia, lyhyiden junien vuorovälin olisi oltava 2,5 minuuttia. Jo Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren väli on niin pitkä, että 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli johtaa kahteen junaan samassa tunnelissa. Itämetrolla pitkät asemavälit eivät ole ongelma, koska rata on maanpinnalla.

- Asemien lyhentäminen kalliimpaa kuin yhteensopivuus itämetron kanssa

Hankesuunnitelman mukaan lyhyet asemat tulevat maksimissaan noin 60 M pitkiä asemia halvemmiksi, jolloin metron hinnaksi tulisi 740 M. Lyhyiden asemien on sanottu olevan mahdollisia rakentamalla automaattimetro, josta aiheutuu turvajärjestelyineen vähintään 90 M:n kustannukset. Kuljettajien ajama itämetron kanssa yhteensopiva normaalimittaisten asemien länsimetro on siis halvempi kuin lyhennetty automaattimetro.

- Kannattavuus- ja ympäristötavoitteet jäävät saavuttamatta

Kustannusten nousu on vienyt metrolle aiemmin lasketun vähäisenkin kannattavuuden. Joukkoliikenteen tukitarve tulisi nousemaan, mutta joukkoliikenteen matkustajia ei saada lisää eikä autoilu vähene. Metron aiheuttama maan arvon nousukin jää Espoossa pienemmäksi kuin Espoon kustannukset metron rakentamisesta. Yhteenveto metron ominaisuuksista ja vaikutuksista on etusivulla osoitteessa

http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espo...x.html#yhtveto

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Kattava informaatio Espoon metrosta
> 
> Olen uusinut Espoota ja länsimetroa käsittelevän www-sivuni kaupunkiliikenteeseen keskittyvällä www.kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivustolla.


Mielenkiintoinen sivu, ja asiat hyvin selkeästi esillä. Selkeämmin kuin missään muualla. Samoin tietoa tuntuu olevan enemmän kuin muualla, esim. HS pelailee yleensä vain mielikuvilla ja toimittajan tulkinnoilla, jotka faktoina esitetään. Enemmän kaipaisin kuitenkin lähdeviitteitä. Eipähän pääse kukaan sitten sanomaan, että asiat on keksitty omasta päästä tai on tässäkin kirjoittajan tulkintoja.




> - Nykyistä lyhyempi vuoroväli on mahdollinen turvallisuusriski
> - Asemien lyhentäminen kalliimpaa kuin yhteensopivuus itämetron kanssa


Nerokas oivallus! Eli siis suurempi säästö saataisiin länsimetrolle siitä, että luovuttaisiin automatisoinnista, joka ei säästä henkilöstökuluja, ja joka ei mahdollista nykyistä tiheämpää vuoroväliä, koska turvallisuus lasketaan siltä pohjalta, että kullakin asemavälillä on vain yksi juna kerrallaan.

Mitenkäs Helsingin maanalainen osuus? Kampin ja Ruohiksen välinen ajoaikako sitten määrittelee itämetron todellisen minimivuorovälin, vai onkohan siellä turvallisuusjärjestelyt automaattivaiheessakaan samaa luokkaa kuin mitä Espooseen nyt suunnitellaan?

Käyköhän vielä niin, että itämetron automatisoinnin hintalappu moninkertaistuu turvamääräysten tarkistamisen taikka ajatasaistamisen vuoksi, ja sitten hankkeesta luovutaan järjettömien kustannusten vuoksi?

Kerrotko vielä, mikä on lähteesi näille turvajärjestelyiden lähtökohdille?




> - Kannattavuus- ja ympäristötavoitteet jäävät saavuttamatta


Tämä nyt ei ollut mikään uutinen. Mutta outoa on tietysti se, ettei mikään media ole pahemmin välittänyt kiinnittää HK-asiaan mitään huomiota. No, HS:n mielestä metro on tietysti hinnasta ja palvelutasosta riippumatta tärkeä hanke, kun se kerran on metro.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Enemmän kaipaisin kuitenkin lähdeviitteitä. Eipähän pääse kukaan sitten sanomaan, että asiat on keksitty omasta päästä tai on tässäkin kirjoittajan tulkintoja.


Pääasialliset lähteet ovat metrosta vuosien varrella tehdyt selvitykset ja raportit. Olen pyrkinyt mainitsemaan lähteet itse tekstin yhteydessä, ei erillisinä viitteinä, mutta varmaankin luettelo lähdemateriaalista olisi paikallaan.

Tässä nyt kuitenkin tärkeimmät lähteet siten kuin niiden nimet muistan:

Länsimetron hankesuunnitelma 2007
Länsimetron liityntäliikennesuunnitelma 12.2007
RaideYVA:an liittyvät yhteiskuntataloudelliset tarkastelut 2006
RaideYVA:n pääraportti 2005
Espoon yleiskaavaluonnos
TramWest-suunnitelma
LVM:n hankearviointiohje 2003
Metron automatisointiraportit
HKL:n yksikkökustannusraportit
Espoon liikennejärjestelmäselvitys 2002
PLJ-suunnitelmat
Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelma 1968
SRS:n www-sivut
Lehti-, radio- ja TV-uutiset
Luottamuselinten kokousmateriaali
Henkilöhaastattelut

Osittain sivujen sisältö on jo vuosia vanhaa, ja olen kirjannut asioita sivuille usean vuoden kuluessa.




> Nerokas oivallus! Eli siis suurempi säästö saataisiin länsimetrolle siitä, että luovuttaisiin automatisoinnista, joka ei säästä henkilöstökuluja, ja joka ei mahdollista nykyistä tiheämpää vuoroväliä, koska turvallisuus lasketaan siltä pohjalta, että kullakin asemavälillä on vain yksi juna kerrallaan.


Automaatiohan on yksi erillinen kokonaisuutensa, mutta näyttää siltä, ettei sen vaikutusta ole pohdittu loppuun asti tältäkään osin. Automaatin kanssahan koko perusajatus siitä, että se säästää henkilökuntamenoja, on väärä. Kulunvalvonnan uusiminen pitäisi ymmärtää teknisesti vanhentuneen järjestelmän korvaamisena uudella, jolla voidaan hoitaa sellainen liikenne, kuin on tarpeen. Ei niin päin, että keksitään olemattomia tarpeita, jotta olisi syy ostaa automaatti. Kulunvalvonnan uusiminen on kallis hanke joka tapauksessa, ei ole mitään mieltä keksiä vielä ylimääräisiä kustannuksia itse hankinnan lisäksi.




> Mitenkäs Helsingin maanalainen osuus? Kampin ja Ruohiksen välinen ajoaikako sitten määrittelee itämetron todellisen minimivuorovälin, vai onkohan siellä turvallisuusjärjestelyt automaattivaiheessakaan samaa luokkaa kuin mitä Espooseen nyt suunnitellaan?


Ruoholahti - Kamppi on nyt pisin tunnelissa oleva asemaväli, mutta sen ajoaika on 1,8 min. Eli nykyisen radan kanssa ei tule ongelmaa kahdesta junasta yhdellä asemavälillä.

Nykyisen radan turvallisuusjärjestelyt ovatkin mielenkiintoinen kysymys, jos järjestelmää lähdetään muuttamaan. Periaatehan on, että järjestelmä on aikanaan hyväksytty ja liikennelupa annettu sellaisena kuin rata ja junat ovat nyt. Liikennelupa on voimassa toistaiseksi, ja se voi päättyä joko siksi, että järjestelmä muuttuu niin paljon, että lupaehdot eivät enää täyty, tai lupa joudutaan päättämään lainmuutoksen perusteella.




> Käyköhän vielä niin, että itämetron automatisoinnin hintalappu moninkertaistuu turvamääräysten tarkistamisen taikka ajatasaistamisen vuoksi, ja sitten hankkeesta luovutaan järjettömien kustannusten vuoksi?


Minun on vaikea uskoa, että kuljettajien poistaminen junista ei olisi niin suuri muutos, että metron liikennöintilupaa ei harkittaisi uudelleen. Ja silloin se harkitaan nyt voimassa olevien määräysten puitteissa. Ja silloin säännöt ovat samat kuin Espooseen suunnitellulla uudella radalla ja asemilla.

Jos siis arvioidaan itse järjestelmän hinnaksi 70-90 M, tulee lisäksi kustannukset tunnelin mittaisesta evakuointilaiturista, ajotunneleiden välisistä kulkuteistä, laituriovista, ilmastoinnin uudelleenjärjestämisestä jne. Tunnelia on onneksi Helsingissä vain noin 4,5 km, mutta en olisi yllättynyt, jos tämä maksaisi noin 100 M.




> Kerrotko vielä, mikä on lähteesi näille turvajärjestelyiden lähtökohdille?


Ne ovat haastattelutietoa.




> Tämä nyt ei ollut mikään uutinen. Mutta outoa on tietysti se, ettei mikään media ole pahemmin välittänyt kiinnittää HK-asiaan mitään huomiota.


Se voi olla vähän liian vaikea asia lehtiuutisessa. Toisaalta, eipä siitä kirjoiteta lehdistötiedotteita, kun kannattavuus muuttuu tappiollisuudeksi.

Eihän sellaista mainittu tänään Marjaradankaan hinnan nousun yhteydessä. Viimeksi on sen kannattavuutta laskettu 2006, ja silloin oli investoinnin hinta 345 M. HK-suhde yhdykuntarakennevaikutuksilla oli 1,4. Nyt on hinta 590 M, eli investointi on kasvanut 1,7-kertaiseksi, mutta hyödyt ovat samat. HK-suhde on 0,82 - siis kannattamaton.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nykyisen radan turvallisuusjärjestelyt ovatkin mielenkiintoinen kysymys, jos järjestelmää lähdetään muuttamaan. Periaatehan on, että järjestelmä on aikanaan hyväksytty ja liikennelupa annettu sellaisena kuin rata ja junat ovat nyt. Liikennelupa on voimassa toistaiseksi, ja se voi päättyä joko siksi, että järjestelmä muuttuu niin paljon, että lupaehdot eivät enää täyty, tai lupa joudutaan päättämään lainmuutoksen perusteella.


Tähän liittyen Rautatieviraston nettusivuilta, kohdasta "usein kysyttyä" löytyvät seuraavat mielenkiintoiset kohdat:

"Kuuluuko metroliikenne Rautatieviraston vastuulle?
Metroliikenne ei kuulu Rautatieviraston toimialaan, koska metroja kulkee Suomessa vain yhden kaupungin alueella."

"Entä onko raitiovaunuliikenne Rautatieviraston alaa?
Raitiovaunuliikenteeseen pätee sama kuin metroihin, eli koska raitioteitä on vain yhden kaupungin alueella, se ei kuulu Rautatieviraston toimialaan."

Ollaankohan Länsimetro Oy:ssä ja HKL:llä (liittyen Raide-Jokeriin) tietoisia/samaa mieltä näistä...?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Antero Alku

YLEn aikaisella on kiintoisaa ennakkotietoa hallituksen suhtautumisesta metroon:
http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=Content9F88D sekä laajemmin
http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/oikea/id84944.html




> YLE Uutisten saamien tietojen mukaan hallitus aikoo luvata länsimetron rahoitukseen vain 110 miljoonaa euroa.


Katsotaan sitten illalla, miten hyvin YLE on arvannut hallituksen päätökset - vai eikö hallitus enää tänään päätäkään mitään, vaan päätös on tehty jo jossain muualla.  :Wink: 

110 M on muuten aika tarkkaan 30 % TramWestin Matinkylän ja Suurpellon toteutusvaiheesta (381 M). Eli Espoohan saa Matinkylään ulottuvan metronsa 30 %:n valtionrahoituksella, kun vain valitsee oikean nykyaikaisen teknologian.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Sanoin jo aiemmin, jos muistatte, että kehärata saanee rahat ja metroa lykätään, se oli se keskustelu, jossa puhuttiin itse kunkin lähteistä.
Niin varmaan käy. Ratikkaharrastelijat tuskin silti voittavat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sanoin jo aiemmin, jos muistatte, että kehärata saanee rahat ja metroa lykätään, se oli se keskustelu, jossa puhuttiin itse kunkin lähteistä.
> Niin varmaan käy.


Niin, toivottavasti se huippuyliopistokin sijoitetaan Vantaalle, kehäradan varteen. Se olisi oikein niille jotka eivät ole halunneet metroa Esposeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sanoin jo aiemmin, jos muistatte, että kehärata saanee rahat ja metroa lykätään...


Minäkin olen sanonut jo aiemmin, että Marjaradan kustannukset ovat selvittämättä ja länsimetron tunneliefekti tulee näkyviin vielä sielläkin. Kuten nyt tuli. Eikä LVM suinkaan julistanut, että ei tämä mitään, vaan kommentoi päin vastoin: Valtion maksuosuus mitataan euroissa, ja jos hinta nousee, lisärahat on löydettävä muualta. Myös Marjarataa voidaan toteuttaa vaiheittain, eikä se edes estä Kivistön rakentamista.




> Ratikkaharrastelijat tuskin silti voittavat.


Onneksi näyttääkin siltä, että joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset voittavat ja metrofanaatikot häviävät. Mutta eihän sitä vielä tiedä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

HS kertoo, että hallitus on päättänyt rahoittaa länsimetroa enintään 200 miljoonalla vuodesta 2010 alkaen.

----------


## 339-DF

> HS kertoo, että hallitus on päättänyt rahoittaa länsimetroa enintään 200 miljoonalla vuodesta 2010 alkaen.


Tämän pitäisi tarkoittaa sitten sitä, että homma revitään Espoossa uudelleen auki. Tuosta nimittäin ei millään saa 30 prosenttia, ellei sitten metroa saada 666 Me:llä.

800 miljoonasta tuo on 25% ja jos kikkaillaan esim. 720 miljoonalla, niin siltikin tuo on vain 28%.

Saas nähdä, mitä kommervenkkejä Sistonen porukoineen nyt keksii, että tuo 200 Me täyttäisi valtuuston ehtolistan.

----------


## Kani

> Saas nähdä, mitä kommervenkkejä Sistonen porukoineen nyt keksii, että tuo 200 Me täyttäisi valtuuston ehtolistan.


Sistonen pitäisi saada keksimään omana ideanaan, että 600 miljoonalla saisi mainiosti laadukkaan ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöä kasvattavan pikaraitiotien.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämän pitäisi tarkoittaa sitten sitä, että homma revitään Espoossa uudelleen auki. Tuosta nimittäin ei millään saa 30 prosenttia, ellei sitten metroa saada 666 Me:llä.


Homma tullaan repimään auki, mutta ei hautaamaan kokonaan. Saatte nähdä että kyllä se metro ponnahtaa takaisin kuin vieteriukko. 

200 miljoonaa on kuitenkin enemmän kuin mitä 452 miljoonasta kolmasosa olisi ollut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> 200 miljoonaa on kuitenkin enemmän kuin mitä 452 miljoonasta kolmasosa olisi ollut.


Metro on varmaan vieteriukko - se ponnahtaa aina laatikostaan kun kansi avataa, mutta aina se myös pannaan sinne laatikkoon takaisin, sillä eihän sitä mihinkään muuhunkaan voi käyttää.  :Smile: 

Minun mielestäni pitäisi kuitenkin puhua olennaisesta eli siitä, mitä Espoon pitää maksaa metrostaan, jos se sen haluaa tehdä. Se on aivan eri asia kuin joku prosentti tai tukiraha.

Syksyn 2006 valtuustopäätös perustui ajatukseen, että Espoo maksaa 452 M:n metrosta 72 % ja valtio tukee 30 %. Siis Espoon maksuosuus olisi ollut 228 M. Maksimaalisella 200 M valtiontuella Espoon osuus 800 M:n metrosta on 432 M. Espoon maksuosuus on siis noussut 89 % eli lähes 2-kertaistunut. Kysymys on siis siitä, löytyykö Espoolta 432 M, ei siitä, mitä valtiolta löytyy.

Toistan jälleen, että kun Espoo rakentaa metronsa modernilla tekniikalla maantasoisena ratkaisuna, se syntyy paljon halvemmalla. TramWestin rakentamisessa Espoon osuus ilman valtiontukea on 330 M - 100 M halvempi kuin vanhanaikainen tunnelimetro valtiontuella. Ja jos valtio tukee 30 %, TramWest maksaa Espoolle vain 231 M - saman verran kuin valtuusto oli valmis panemaan tunnelimetroon syyskuussa 2006.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Tämä on loistava päätös ja parantaa huomattavasti joukkoliikenteen tasoa Helsingissä. Kerrassaan mahtavaa!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on loistava päätös ja parantaa huomattavasti joukkoliikenteen tasoa Helsingissä. Kerrassaan mahtavaa!


Niin minustakin - paitsi että en ymmärrä, miten raideliikenne Espoossa parantaa Helsingin joukkoliikenteen tasoa. Ai niin, tietenkin siten, että espoolaisten pakkovaihto ja maan alle meno Kampissa poistuu, ja Espoon modernin pikaraitiotieratkaisun myötä myös Helsingin raitioliikenne saa uutta potkua ja kehittyy. Hyvä, että oivalsit sen!

Valtiovalta on osoittanut, ettei se niele mitä vain ja anna avointa shekkiä liikenne- ja ympäristöpoliittisten tavoitteiden vastaisille hankkeille. Espoossa asia käsitellään uudelleen ja arvioidaan, onko mitään mieltä hankkeessa, josta ei ole joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi hyötyä ja joka vain kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen subventiota.

Pikaraitiotie on jälleen entistä todennäköisempi ratkaisu Espoon joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä.

Antero  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämän pitäisi tarkoittaa sitten sitä, että homma revitään Espoossa uudelleen auki. Tuosta nimittäin ei millään saa 30 prosenttia, ellei sitten metroa saada 666 Me:llä.


On siitä näköjään saatu 30%, kun mukaan ympätään valtionrahoitus metron suunnitteluun (15 Me). Tosin käsittääkseni tuo n. 720 miljoonan kustannusarvio ei sisällä suunnittelukustannuksia.

Joka tapauksessa tämä valtion asettama euromääräinen katto on oiva väline perustella Espoon päättäjille, miksi rakentaminen kannattaa aloittaa heti 2010 alussa. Jos rakentamista vielä lykätään ja hinta nousee entisestään, pienenee valtion suhteellinen rahoitusosuus.

----------


## 339-DF

> On siitä näköjään saatu 30%, kun mukaan ympätään valtionrahoitus metron suunnitteluun (15 Me). Tosin käsittääkseni tuo n. 720 miljoonan kustannusarvio ei sisällä suunnittelukustannuksia.


Jep. Ei sitä kikkakutosta tarvinnut kovin kauaa odottaa. Mutta Mäkeläkö sen päättää, miten tuo luku ja prosentit tulkitaan? Mitä valtuutettujen pitäisi tehdä, jos he haluaisivat metron uudelleen käsittelyyn?

Toisaalta se tulee joka tapauksessa uudelleen valtuustoon siksi, että rakentamisesta pitää vielä päättää, kun rakennuspäätöstä ei vielä ole tehty. Voipi olla, että siinä vaiheessa joku valtuutettu on jo kääntänyt kelkkansa Espoon maksuosuuden tuplaantumisen myötä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kun on ollut puhetta HK-luvuista, niin länsimetron HK:han on eri arvioiden mukaan tippunut lähelle nollaa taikka jopa senkin alle.  

http://www.vn.fi/tiedostot/julkinen/...nehankkeet.pdf

Tuolla linkissä on dokumentti, johon on listattu ne liikennehankkeet, johon valtio osallistuu. Hankkeiden kohdalla on taulukossa sarake myös HK:lle, mutta mystisesti länsimetron kohdalla tämä sarake on jäänyt tyhjäksi. Mistähän mahtaa johtua  :Wink:

----------


## late-

> On siitä näköjään saatu 30%, kun mukaan ympätään valtionrahoitus metron suunnitteluun (15 Me). Tosin käsittääkseni tuo n. 720 miljoonan kustannusarvio ei sisällä suunnittelukustannuksia.


Tätä sietäisi selvitellä hiukan tarkemmin. Tietääkseni suunnittelu ei tähän mennessä ole maksanut 15 miljoonaa, vaan korkeintaan 5 miljoonaa. Siten osa tuosta 15 miljoonasta saattaa kattaa hankesuunnittelua. Sitä en osaa sanoa onko hankesuunnittelua mukana n. 720 miljoonan arviossa tai voiko "suunnittelurahaa" siirtää esimerkiksi työnaikaiseen suunnitteluun.

Vähän veikkaan, että kyse on tosiaan asioiden pyörittämisestä parhain päin. Metron hintaa ei ilmeisesti todellisuudessa saa painettua alle 720 miljoonan, mutta näin on saatu valtion tuki näyttämään nimellisesti oikealta ja kaikkien kasvot pelastuvat. Pidän myös täysin mahdollisena, että Espoo päättäisi vielä osaltaan rakentaa kuitenkin kalliimman vaihtoehdon mukaan. Tämä voidaan sitten myydä Espoon omana ekstrana, jota valtion ei muka koskaan pitänytkään rahoittaa.

Sinänsä toivon laadukasta toteutusta, jos toteutukseen lähdetään. Säästelemällä kustannukset eivät todellisuudessa kovin paljoa laske ja nykyisen metron osalta säästöjen haitat on jo karvaasti koettu.




> Joka tapauksessa tämä valtion asettama euromääräinen katto on oiva väline perustella Espoon päättäjille, miksi rakentaminen kannattaa aloittaa heti 2010 alussa. Jos rakentamista vielä lykätään ja hinta nousee entisestään, pienenee valtion suhteellinen rahoitusosuus.


Näin varmaankin lobataan siitä huolimatta, että 200 miljoonan katto on LVM:n ilmoituksen mukaan kytketty rakennuskustannusindeksiin vuoden 2007 tasolla eli yleisen kustannustason noususta huomioidaan suurin osa. Ainoastaan metron erikoisrakenteiden mahdollinen muusta rakentamisesta poikkeava kustannusnousu jäisi huomioimatta. Sellaista saattaa kyllä tapahtua, kun Kehärataakin aletaan rakentaa.

----------


## Kani

> Hankkeiden kohdalla on taulukossa sarake myös HK:lle, mutta mystisesti länsimetron kohdalla tämä sarake on jäänyt tyhjäksi. Mistähän mahtaa johtua


Kuvaa hyvin tämän hankkeen uskonkappalemaisuutta. Melko harvoin millekään asialle myönnetään 200 miljoonan euron kokoisia summia ilman, että HK-indeksi on kymmenyksen tarkkuudella tiedossa. 

Tosin onhan siellä starttilupa myös Vaasan ja Kemijärven ratojen sähköistyksille, joissa hankkeissa ei myöskään ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitä en osaa sanoa onko hankesuunnittelua mukana n. 720 miljoonan arviossa tai voiko "suunnittelurahaa" siirtää esimerkiksi työnaikaiseen suunnitteluun.


Olen eritellyt metron kustannusarvion täällä: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espo...us.html#maksaa

Tämä 714 M arviokin sisältää suunnittelukustannuksia 50 M - se siis oikean kustannusarvion perusteella laskettuna, 7 % rakennuskustannuksista. Tässäkin on nyt sitten vedätetty, kun se on otettu erikseen, ettei suunnittelusta maksaminen muka ole osa metron tukemista.

LVM:n papereissa näkyvästä 714 M kustannusarviosta Olavi Louko on lausunut 4.3. Iltalehden nettisivulla näin:



> Espoon teknisen toimen johtaja Olavi Louko sanoo kuitenkin arvioidun hinnan muuttuneen vain siksi, että kustannusarvio on laskettu eri tavalla kuin aiemmin. Hänen mukaansa itse hanke ei ole muuttunut mitenkään.


Rohkenen epäillä, kuten em. nettisivullani olen laskenut, ettei kysymys ole mistään muusta kuin siitä, että hankesuunnitelman asemakuluista on vain otettu pois 25 % sen kummemmitta perusteitta. Kun myös rakennuttamiskustannusta alennetaan 25 %:lla, päädytään hieman pyöristellen 714 M:oon.




> Vähän veikkaan, että kyse on tosiaan asioiden pyörittämisestä parhain päin. Metron hintaa ei ilmeisesti todellisuudessa saa painettua alle 720 miljoonan, mutta näin on saatu valtion tuki näyttämään nimellisesti oikealta ja kaikkien kasvot pelastuvat. Pidän myös täysin mahdollisena, että Espoo päättäisi vielä osaltaan rakentaa kuitenkin kalliimman vaihtoehdon mukaan. Tämä voidaan sitten myydä Espoon omana ekstrana, jota valtion ei muka koskaan pitänytkään rahoittaa.


Jos kerran "hanke ei ole muuttunut miksikään", pidän tuollaista hinnan peukalointia pelkästään harhautuksena. On totta, että hankesuunnitelmavaiheessa pelataan vielä arvioilla, mutta hankesuunnitelmassa käytetyt laskentamenetelmät eivät enää ole niin epämääräisiä, että hinta voi olla yhtä hyvin 714 kuin 816 miljoonaa.

Hankesuunnitelmasta selviää, että asemista voidaan lyhentämällä, sisäänkäynneistä karsimalla ja louhintaa supistamalla tinkiä 19 %. Tämän alle ei tulla pääsemään, ja jokainen rehellinen alan ammattilainen tietää sen.

Mutta kuten illan uutisissa on nähty, totuus on siellä jossain ja "tiedonvälitys" on tässä. 200 miljoonaa on sekä MTV3:n että YLE:n uutisten mukaan kolmannes 800 miljoonan metrosta, jonka rakentaminen on nyt varmistunut. Ja haastateltavat kehuvat, miten metro vähentää Länsiväylän autoilua eikä mikään muu riitä joukkoliikenteen 30.000:lle päivittäiselle matkustajalle.

Sadekaan ei varmaan enää kastele vaatteita.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tämä 714 M arviokin sisältää suunnittelukustannuksia 50 M


Sisältääkö tuo 50M myös jo toteutuneet suunnittelukulut (arvatenkin 3-5 miljoonaa) vai ainoastaan tulevia kuluja? Jos ei sisällä, kustannusarvioon pitää joka tapauksessa lisätä toteutuneet suunnittelukulut, kun arvioidaan valtion osuuden suuruutta muodossa 215M.

Sitä en lainkaan epäile, että 714M sisältää enemmän tai vähemmän kikkailua ja lopullinen hinta on joko 816M tai sitten jotain noiden väliltä, jos asemat karsitaan. Erinäisiä keinoja uittaa kuluja muille momenteille kyllä löytyy myös toteutusvaiheessa, jos 714M halutaan saada näennäisesti pitämään. Esimerkiksi liityntäterminaalien, katujärjestelyjen ja liityntäpysäköinnin kuluja voi luovasti siirtää Länsimetro Oy:ltä kaupunkien suoran vastuun piiriin.

----------


## -Epex82-

Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso paranee toki myös Espoossa. Paremmat vuorovälit, tehokkaampi liikennöinti ja isompi kapasiteetti tuovat sen verrattuna nykyvaihtoehtoon. Etelä-Espoo saavutettavuus paranee huomattavasti eri osista Itä-Helsinkiä ja kantakaupungista. Myös maalaismainen bussiralli vähenee olemattomaksi ja maantieässät siirtyvät pörisemään liityntälinkeiksi. Metro on jo idässä osoittanut toimivuutensa ja tulee osoittamaan sen lännessä. Olisi täysin kestämätön ratkaisu ampua Espoon 1070 bussivuoroa Helsingin ahtaaseen katuverkkoon. Metroratkaisu on kansainvälisen mallin mukainen ja mm. TKK:n T.Harris ja monet muut asiantuntijat ovat sitä mieltä, että hanke on myöhässä. Kehärataa piti tärkeänä prof Eklund HY:stä. Eli asiantuntijuutta on monenlaista ja kaikki matkustusmukavuuteen ja tehokkuuteen liittyvät faktat puhuvat oranssin madon puolesta. Tietullit ovatkin seuraava askel.

----------


## antaeus

> Toistan jälleen, että kun Espoo rakentaa metronsa modernilla tekniikalla maantasoisena ratkaisuna, se syntyy paljon halvemmalla. TramWestin rakentamisessa Espoon osuus ilman valtiontukea on 330 M€ - 100 M€ halvempi kuin vanhanaikainen tunnelimetro valtiontuella. Ja jos valtio tukee 30 %, TramWest maksaa Espoolle vain 231 M€ - saman verran kuin valtuusto oli valmis panemaan tunnelimetroon syyskuussa 2006.


Mutta nyt on niin että maanpäälinen joukkoliikenne on herkkä lumentulolle, ilkivallalle ja senkin vuoksi että maa on aivan liian kallisarvoista radan rakentamiseen jos vertaa esimerkiksi asuntojen tai työpaikkojen rakentamiseen.
Ja kun se tunneli on rakennettu niin huoltokustannukset ovat periaatteessa nolla. Samaahan ei voi sanoa tunnelista jossa laitteiden ruostuminen esimerkiksi on harvinaisempaa.
Mutta onhan se selvä, jotkut pitävät ratikoista vaikka voissa paistaisi.
Mielestäni moderniin suurehkoon kaupunkiin kuuluvat niin kaupungin sisäiset ratikat kuin pidemmän matkan metrot. Eihän sitä muutoin rakennettaisi metrolinjoja vähän jokapuolelle maapalloa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sisältääkö tuo 50M myös jo toteutuneet suunnittelukulut (arvatenkin 3-5 miljoonaa) vai ainoastaan tulevia kuluja?


50 M on hankkeen toteuttamisen suunnittelukulut, jotka sisältyvät rakennusurakan hankintaan. Toteutuneita suunnittelukuluja ovat hankesuunnitelman kulut ja kuluja tulee vielä tarjouskilpailun suunnittelusta. 15 M on näitä varten, eli tilausta valmistelevaan suunnitteluun.




> Sitä en lainkaan epäile, että 714M sisältää enemmän tai vähemmän kikkailua ja lopullinen hinta on joko 816M tai sitten jotain noiden väliltä, jos asemat karsitaan.


En ole nähnyt mitään perustelua sille, miksi 794-816 M:n hanke yhtäkkiä olisi 100 M halvempi, etenkin kun Loukon mukaan mikään ei ole muuttunut, ainoastaan laskutapa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso paranee toki myös Espoossa. Paremmat vuorovälit, tehokkaampi liikennöinti ja isompi kapasiteetti tuovat sen verrattuna nykyvaihtoehtoon.


Jos tutustuisit liityntäliikennesuunnitelmaan, näkisit mitä vuorovälit ovat. Liityntäbussit eivät ole sen tehokkaampia kuin Helsinkiin ajavat bussit, eikä niiden kapasiteettikaan siitä miksikään muutu, ajetaanko 20 min vuoroväliä metroasemalle jonnekin Espooseen vain Helsinkiin asti. Metron vuoroväli hyödyttää vain pientä osaa Etelä-Espoon asukkaista, suurempi osa on liitynnän ja ylimääräisen vaihdon takana.




> Etelä-Espoo saavutettavuus paranee huomattavasti eri osista Itä-Helsinkiä ja kantakaupungista.


Ja kuten jo ajat sitten on todettu, Itä-Helsingistä Espooseen matkustavien osuus on täysin marginaalinen. Lähteenä RaideYVA.




> Myös maalaismainen bussiralli vähenee olemattomaksi ja maantieässät siirtyvät pörisemään liityntälinkeiksi.


Eiväthän ne bussit mihinkään siirry. Siellä ne ajavat Espoon lähiöissä nyt ja tulevaisuudessa.




> Metro on jo idässä osoittanut toimivuutensa ja tulee osoittamaan sen lännessä.


Bussimetro on osoittanut toimivuutensa lännessä, ja tarjoaa hyvän vertailukohteen itähelsinkiläiselle liityntäliikenteelle. Ota kello ja lähde itse kokeilemaan, miten kilometreissä yhtä pitkät matkat kestävät idässä ja lännessä. Jos et usko Reittioppaan antamia aikoja.





> Olisi täysin kestämätön ratkaisu ampua Espoon 1070 bussivuoroa Helsingin ahtaaseen katuverkkoon.


Niinhän se näkyy nykyään olevan aivan kestämätöntä, kun ne bussit siellä ajavat.




> Metroratkaisu on kansainvälisen mallin mukainen ja mm. TKK:n T.Harris ja monet muut asiantuntijat ovat sitä mieltä, että hanke on myöhässä. Kehärataa piti tärkeänä prof Eklund HY:stä. Eli asiantuntijuutta on monenlaista...


Eräs eläinlääkärikin on sitä mieltä, että hän tietää joukkoliikenneasiat paremmin kuin joukkoliikenneinsinöörit. Ehkä minäkin olen häntä pätevämpi hoitamaan hänen koiraansa (jos hänellä sellainen on), koska en ole eläinlääketieteen ammattilainen.

Ja jos kansainvälistä esimerkkiä haetaan, ratikka voittaa mennen tullen. Katso nyt jälleen tätä kuvaa, jonka olen aikaisemminkin linkannut tänne.



Mielestäsi 5 metrohanketta Euroopassa todistaa metron ylivoimaiseksi ratkaisuksi, 46 raitiojärjestelmää ei todista mitään?




> ...ja kaikki matkustusmukavuuteen ja tehokkuuteen liittyvät faktat puhuvat oranssin madon puolesta.


Mitkähän ne ovat, joita ei ole jo aikaisemminkin kumottu?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta nyt on niin että maanpäälinen joukkoliikenne on herkkä lumentulolle, ilkivallalle ja senkin vuoksi että maa on aivan liian kallisarvoista radan rakentamiseen jos vertaa esimerkiksi asuntojen tai työpaikkojen rakentamiseen.


Metro ei lumentuloon paljon auta, kun liityntäliikenne ajaa siinä lumessa joka tapauksessa. Sen sijaan maanpäällinen raideliikenne on se, joka toimii lumessakin viimeiseksi kuin kaikki muu on jo jumissa.

Ilkivallan merkkejä näen joka päivä metroasemilla, mutta vähemmän ratikkapysäkeillä, joissa ilkivallasta on myös vähemmän haittaa.

Metron maanpäällisen tilan vapauttaminen on täysin perätön väite. Liityntäliikenteen bussiasemat lisäävät liikenteelle varattavan tilan tarvetta. Esimerkit löytyvät Herttoniemestä, Itäkeskuksesta, Mellunmäestä ja Vuosaaresta.

Yhtään katua tai moottoritietä ei ole suljettu tai purettu sen vuoksi, että on tehty metro. Länsimetroa ei edes ehdoteta rakennettavaksi Länsiväylän uraan siten, että poistettaisiin 2 autokaistaa ja tehtäisiin metrorata niiden paikalle. Ja silloinkaan tilaa ei säästy, vaan sitä käytetään liikenteeseen saman verran ennen ja jälkeen metron.

Raitiovaunu kulkee samassa tai vähemmässä tilassa kuin bussi, mutta kuljettaa enemmän matkustajia. Raitiovaunun kanssa ei tarvita liityntäterminaaleja viemässä turhaan tilaa ja tuottamassa ympäristöhaittoja.




> Ja kun se tunneli on rakennettu niin huoltokustannukset ovat periaatteessa nolla. Samaahan ei voi sanoa tunnelista jossa laitteiden ruostuminen esimerkiksi on harvinaisempaa.


Itämetron ylläpitokustannukset ovat kokonaisuudessaan suuremmat kuin itämetron liikennöintikustannus. Kilometriä kohden 1,0 M vuodessa tai asemaa kohden 1,35 M vuodessa. Katso http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/hintoja.htm#rata




> Mutta onhan se selvä, jotkut pitävät ratikoista vaikka voissa paistaisi.


Ja toiset rakastavat metroa, maksaa se mitä vain ja on siitä haittaa miten paljon hyvänsä.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Yhteyksien määrä Espooseen moninkertaistuu, vuorovälit ovat 2,5 min välillä Itis-Tapiola. Tottakai jonkun matka-aika pitenee, mutta toisten lyhenee. P+r mahdollista entistä paremmin. RaideYVA on varmaan todennut, että kukaan ei halua mennä kultarannikolta Itikseen, mutta tilanne voi muuttua, kun kaupungit kasvavat yhteen. Miksi Pariisin huonojen ja hyvien kaupunginosien välillä menee metro? Miksi RER junat A-E suhaavat Pariisin läpi maan alla, yhdistäen hyvät ja huonot alueet? Siksi, että on tärkeää, että alueet on yhdistetty toisiinsa niiden statuksesta riippuen. Kuinka moni haluaa Kalliosta Kaivopuistoon tai Rastilasta Kulosaareen? Varmaan löytyy tutkimuksia, että ei kukaan tai vaan pari eksynyttä, mutta se ei silti poista itämetron tarvetta tai tarpeellisuutta. Metro yhdistää tehokkaalla ja urbaanilla tavalla kaupunginosat toisiinsa. Oma kantanikin on, että Helsingin metro ei ole munakkain näkemäni mato, suosittelen kaikille visiittiä Münchenissä ja Frankfurtisssa. Antero on varmaan käynyt kummassakin ja häneltä löytynee mielipide niiden metroihin. 

Metro on kuitenkin aina joukkoliikennettä ja osoittanut toimivuutensa niin Helsingissä kuin muuallakin. Osittainhan tällä hankkeella pedataan joidenkin vuosien päästä toteutuvaa Suur-Helsinkiä, kun Vantaa ja Espoo joutuvat lopettamaan kiusanteon ja saavat armonlaukauksen Kiviniemeltä ja Vapaavuorelta. Mielenkiintoista on muuten huomata, että länsimetrosta on nostettu kriittinen älämölö Espoossa, mutta kehä I:n kustannusnousu ei hirvittänyt ja liikennehäirikkö Espoo jopa antoi sille korottoman lainan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja jos kansainvälistä esimerkkiä haetaan, ratikka voittaa mennen tullen. Katso nyt jälleen tätä kuvaa, jonka olen aikaisemminkin linkannut tänne.


Tuosta kuvasta täyty kommentoida sen verran, että Euroopassa on kyllä rakennettu esimetroja aikaiseminkin kuin 1960-luvulta lähtien. Esim Tukholman ja Oslon ensimmäiset raitiotietunnelipätkät 1920-30 luvulta sekä Wienin vanha Stadtbahn. Ehkä koko termi "esimetro" kannattaisi unohtaa, koska osa niistä ovat jääneet pysyviksi, joko raskasmetron kanssa rinnakkaisiksi light-rail metroiksi, tai kaupungin ainoaksi metroksi. Nykyaikaistenkin raskaimpien pikaraitotiejärjestelmien ja metrojen välinen tekninen ero on muutenkin hiuksenhieno.

Miksi muuten 1930-luvulle ei ole kuvassa merkitty ainoataan metroavausta? Moskovan metrohan avattiin 1930-luvulla, joten ainakin yksi pitäisi olla mukana. 

Olisi kiinnostava nähdä samassa kaaviossa myös bussimetroiksi luokiteltujen järjestelmien lukumäärä Euroopassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Niin ja missä ovat saksalaiset S-bahn ratkaisut ja metrotyyppisesti kaupunkijuna? Niitähän on rakennettu paljon.

Tuo "tilasto" on esitetty tarkoitushakuisesti ja sen tarkoitus lienee vaan todistella tiettyjen ratkaisujen suosiota. Todellisen maailman kanssa tuolla ei ole tekemistä.

Kun esittää vaikka Pariisin kaksikymmentä metrolinjaa ja jonkin pikkukaupungin ratikan samanarvoisina ja jättää kaikki S-bahnit pois laskuista, saa kyllä rakennettua  omaa joukkoliikenneideologiaa tukevan tilaston.

On epämoraalista esittää omia mielipiteitä tukevia hyvin tarkoitushakuisesti esitettyjä tilastoja muka faktoina. Minusta Anterolla pitäisi olla sen verran itsekritiikkiä, ettei hän esittäisi tuollaista.

Jonkinlaisen järjellisen tilaston voisi tuosta samasta aiheesta saada, jos tilastoisi uudet joukkoliikennelinjat miljoonina matkustajakilometreinä avaus-/ tai laajennusvuoden mukaan. Tuollaista tilastoa, jossa saisi realistisemman kuvan eri vaihtoehtojen nykysuosiosta ei taida vaan olla olemassa.

----------


## Compact

> Miksi muuten 1930-luvulle ei ole kuvassa merkitty ainoataan metroavausta? Moskovan metrohan avattiin 1930-luvulla, joten ainakin yksi pitäisi olla mukana.


Eiköhän tuo "Eurooppa" ole tarkoitushakuisesti vain läntinen Eurooppa. Euroopan raja kulkee Uralilla ja Kaukasuksella. Tietoja löytyy kyllä etsivälle myös SNTL:n alueen metrojen ja raitioteiden aloituksista, itsellänikin ne ovat kotona eräässä kirjassa.

Siis ilmeisesti ainakin SNTL puuttuu "Euroopasta", niin metrot kuin raitiotietkin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis ilmeisesti ainakin SNTL puuttuu "Euroopasta", niin metrot kuin raitiotietkin?


Niin, mutta Moskovan pompöösi metro kristallikruunuineen ja veistoksineen on niin kuuluisa ettei sitä voi sivuuttaa mistään "Eurooppaa" koskevista metrotilastoista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi Pariisin huonojen ja hyvien kaupunginosien välillä menee metro? Miksi RER junat A-E suhaavat Pariisin läpi maan alla, yhdistäen hyvät ja huonot alueet?


Siksi, että Suur-Pariisissa asuu 11 miljoonaa ihmistä. 10 kertaa niin paljon kuin täällä. Miten on niin vaikeaa ottaa vertailukohteeksi kaupunkeja ja seutuja, jotka olisivat edes samantapaisia kuin pk-seutu.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> On epämoraalista esittää omia mielipiteitä tukevia hyvin tarkoitushakuisesti esitettyjä tilastoja muka faktoina. Minusta Anterolla pitäisi olla sen verran itsekritiikkiä, ettei hän esittäisi tuollaista.


Sinulla on täysi vapaus esittää oma tilastosi. Kuin myös esiintyä asiallisesti julkisuudessa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän tuo "Eurooppa" ole tarkoitushakuisesti vain läntinen Eurooppa.


On. Sosialistinen talousjärjestelmä poikkesi niin paljon länsieurooppalaisesta yhteiskunnasta, etteivät siellä tehdyt käytännöt ole olleet vertailukelpoisia Suomeen.

Joukkoliikenteen osalta erityisesti on todettava, että järjestelmä, jossa ei voi ostaa autoja, ei voi toimia minkäänlaisena mallina tai kokemuksena Länsi-Euroopalle.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Metroväittelyn Anteron kanssa voisi lopettaa. Hankkeella on kaikkien ryhmien tuki, vai PS vastustaa julkisesti. Jopa Lapin Esko Juhani Tennilä sanoi, että tärkeä hanke ja piti sitä hyvänä. Metro tulee sillä selvä. Antero tekee omaa politiikkaansa täällä ja saakin tehdä. Hänen mielestään kehärata, Vuosaaren suursatama ja metro ovat tarpeettomia, ei hän käsityksistään luovu, mikään ei auta. Ruudin tuhlaamista variksiin.

----------


## PNu

Suomessahan tavallinen kansalainen saattoi ostaa kunnollisen henkilöauton vapaasti vasta 60-luvulla eli Länsi-Eurooppalainen malli tuli meille silloin. Kummasti kuitenkin eräiden kirjoittajien toimesta on tähän asti yritetty kaikin tavoin vähätellä henkilöautojen ostorajoitusten poistumisen vaikutusta mm. rautateiden paikallisliikenteen kohtaloon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On. Sosialistinen talousjärjestelmä poikkesi niin paljon länsieurooppalaisesta yhteiskunnasta, etteivät siellä tehdyt käytännöt ole olleet vertailukelpoisia Suomeen.
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen osalta erityisesti on todettava, että järjestelmä, jossa ei voi ostaa autoja, ei voi toimia minkäänlaisena mallina tai kokemuksena Länsi-Euroopalle.


Historiallosessa perspektiivissä jos katsoo, niin missään päin Euroopaa ei ennen 1960-lukua pystynyt kukaan noin vaan ostaa autoa itselleen. Vasta 1970-luvusta lähtien alkoi eroja autoistumisen osalta näkyä, ja oli lännessäkin maita jotka olivat reilusti muita jäljessä, mm Suomi. 

Itäblokin maista tiukimmin säännösteltiin auton hankintaa SNTL.ssä ja DDR:ssä. DDR:n ajoista periytyvä itäisen Saksan "autokielteisyys" on paradoksaalisesti toiminut nykyaikaisten raitiovaunuteollisuuden moottorina. Hyvin moni nykyaikainen matalalattiavaunumalli on lähtöisin itäisen Saksan kiskokalustoteollisuudesta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Sinulla on täysi vapaus esittää oma tilastosi. Kuin myös esiintyä asiallisesti julkisuudessa.



Kun Suomen eturivin joukkoliikenteen asiantuntija esittää toistuvasti ideologiselta pohjalta rakennettua tarkoitushakuista ja vääristeltyä tilastoa ja käyttää sitä omien mielipiteidensä ajamiseen, ei minusta ole asiatonta viitata, että kyseessä on moraaliongelma. Kyseessähän ei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun tuohon roskatilastoon viitataan foorumilla ja tilaston kelvottomuus on jo aiemmin tullut ilmi.

Korkean osaamistason henkilöiltä voidaan minusta edellyttää jonkinlaista itsekritiikkiä, minkälaista "dataa" levittää. 

Ongelmanahan on se, että merkittävää osaa Anteron pääosin korkeatasoisesta materiaalista käytetään lähteinä. Jos siinä on mukana pahasti vääristeltyä tilaston muotoon väännettyä propagandaa, kaikki tuon materiaalin käyttäjät eivät pysty arvioimaan mikä osa materiaalista on totta ja mikä valhetta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siksi, että Suur-Pariisissa asuu 11 miljoonaa ihmistä. 10 kertaa niin paljon kuin täällä. Miten on niin vaikeaa ottaa vertailukohteeksi kaupunkeja ja seutuja, jotka olisivat edes samantapaisia kuin pk-seutu.


En kiinnittännyt koko kysymykseen huomiota kunnes luin että miksi Pariisin hyviä ja huonoja alueita yhdistää se ja se liikenneväline, mutta Helsingissä ei?

Onko kaupungin koolla todella merkitystä, että vasta se ratkaisee milloin voidaan rakentaa jokin rata kaupungin läpi? 

Helsingillä on ollut rasitteena se, että valtionrautatie pistettiin kulkemaan pohjoisesta keskustaan ja päättymään kuin seinään keskellä kaupunkia, ja valtionratoja oli aluksi vain kahteen suuntaan koko kaupungista. Koska Helsingillä oli rautatien rakentamisvaiheessa vain n 100000 asukasta, niin ymmärrän ratkaisun, mitään tunnelirataa ei olisi silloin kannattanut kaivaa. 

Pariisissa rakennettiin rautatieasemat samaan tyyliin seinään päättyviksi, keskikaupungin laitamille, koska se oli edullisin ratkaisu, eikä aluksi ajateltu että kenenkään tarvitsee päästä idästä länteen tai pohjoisesta etelään. Sama kuvio on toistunut muissa 1800-luvulla suuriksi kasvaneissa kaupungeissa:  Lontoossa, Moskovassa, Pietarissa, Wienissä, Budapestissa, Madridissa ja pienemmässä mittakaavassa Tukholmassa, Oslossa ja Helsingissä sillä erotuksella että meillä ei ole erikseen läntistä rautatieasemaa, vaan Kampin bussiasema on ajanut sen asian. 

Kaikissa näissä muissa kaupungeissa on sittemin rakennettu yhdysratoja kaupungin läpi ja osissa on luovuttu turhista rautatieasemista joissa rata päättyy seinään. Osassa kaupunkeja yhdysradat ovat olleet valtionratojen kaupunkijunalinjoja, osassa kaupungin omia metroja, osassa, itse asiassa hyvin monessa on ollut molempia. 

Helsingissä on kahden valtakunnallisen pääratalinjan jälkeen vain 2 esikaupunkirataa toteutettu: itämetro ja Martinlaakson rata. Muut vaihtoehdot ovat jääneet autoilua ja bussiliikennettä suosivan liikennepolitiikan jalkoihin. Toinen syy rakentamattomuuteen on tietenkin ollut se, että pk-seudun kunnilla on liian suuri autonomia ja päätäntävalta ja rajuimpien kasvuvaiheiiden aikana seudun pääkaupungista itsestään poikkeavat tavoitteet asutus- ja elinkeinopolitiikan ja infran järjestämisen osalta. Nämä toisistaan poikkeavat kaupunkien tavoitteet toivoisin olevan jo historiaa, muuten se alkaa olla rasite meille kaikille. 

Pitääkö Suomen todella odottaa että Helsinki kasvaa 10 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungiksi, että sen läpi voidaan rakenta yksi piskuinen rata, yhdistämään itä-ja länsiosat? Ei tarvitse. 

Olemme nähneet alueiden erilläänpitämispolitiikan seuraukset: Kehäykkösen autoruuhkat. Itse en usko pätkääkään YVA:n selvityksiä että matkustustarve idän ja lännen välillä ovat merkityksettömät. Minkä takia esitetään muuten kehäteiden leventämistä ja jopa kaivamista tunneleihin? Nekin jotka näkevät metsän puiden läpi ovat esittäneet joukkoliikennematkustajien apuun vain Jokeria. Mutta kun se Jokeri viipyy matkallaan tunnin idästä länteen, mahdollisen suoran kaupungin ali kulkevan radan ajaessa samojen pisteiden välillä puolessa tunnissa. Itse Jokerin paikallista merkitystä väheksymättä. 

Siitä voi sitten olla eri mieltä pitääkö olla sama yhtenäinen kalusto ja raideteknologia eri linjoilla, vai voiko olla teknisessä mielessä järkeä pitää järjestelmät erillään. Mutta henkisessä mielessä idän ja lännen erillään pitäminen johtaa vain autoilun kasvuun. Ei olla kuin 50-100 vuotta muita Euroopan kaupunkeja jäljessä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Helsingillä on ollut rasitteena se, että valtionrautatie pistettiin kulkemaan pohjoisesta keskustaan ja päättymään kuin seinään keskellä kaupunkia, ja valtionratoja oli aluksi vain kahteen suuntaan koko kaupungista.


Minusta Helsingin "ongelma" on se, että se on rakennettu niemelle. Ei täällä varsinaisesti ole tarvetta yhdistää pohjoiseen lähteviä raiteita mihinkään. Myöskään liikennevirrat (erityisesti tavaraliikenne) eivät tue ajatusta siitä, että Helsingin läpi tulisi saada raideliikennetunneli. Itä - länsi -suunnan liikennettä ei nähdäkseni kannata ohjata Helsingin niemelle, korkeintaan Pasilaan (tähän nähdäkseni jossain määrin pyritäänkin)

Varsinkin henkilöliikenteen osalta muita mainitsemiasi kaupunkeja vastaava hanke olisi Pisara-rata, mutta sehän on vastatuulessa, kun esimerkiksi Länsimetro kasotaan, perusteettomasti, tärkeäämmäksi hankkeeksi.




> Helsingissä on kahden valtakunnallisen pääratalinjan jälkeen vain 2 esikaupunkirataa toteutettu: itämetro ja Martinlaakson rata.


Oman käsitykseni mukaan osa raitiovaunulinjoista olisi toteutettu palvelemaan "esikaupunkeja". Ja onhan Leppävaaraankin rakennettu kaupunkirata, vaikka se Rantaradan kanssa samaa maastokäytävää hyödyntääkin.




> Muut vaihtoehdot ovat jääneet autoilua ja bussiliikennettä suosivan liikennepolitiikan jalkoihin.


Perustellusti voidaan myös väittää, että "itäsuunta on jäänyt epätarkoituksenmukaista raideliikennettä ja autoliikennettä suosivan politiikan jalkoihin" :-)




> Toinen syy rakentamattomuuteen on tietenkin ollut se, että pk-seudun kunnilla on liian suuri autonomia ja päätäntävalta ja rajuimpien kasvuvaiheiiden aikana seudun pääkaupungista itsestään poikkeavat tavoitteet asutus- ja elinkeinopolitiikan ja infran järjestämisen osalta. Nämä toisistaan poikkeavat kaupunkien tavoitteet toivoisin olevan jo historiaa, muuten se alkaa olla rasite meille kaikille.


Kyllä minusta nähdäkseni suurempi ongelma on olut valtion toiminta ja tempoileva rahoituspolitiikka. Valtiohan rahoittaa pääosin epätarkoituksenmukaisia liikennehankkeita, mikäli asiaa tarkastelee suuremman kaupungin näkökulmasta. Olisi kaikkein parasta, jos nykyisen kaltainen siltarumpupolitiikka lopetettaisiin ja valtio päättäsi, että se ei rahoita ainoatakaan PK-seudun sisäistä liikennehanketta.




> Pitääkö Suomen todella odottaa että Helsinki kasvaa 10 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungiksi, että sen läpi voidaan rakenta yksi piskuinen rata, yhdistämään itä-ja länsiosat? Ei tarvitse.


Ei niin. Mielestäni esimerkiksi Etelä-Espoon väestömäärän viisinkertaistuminen riittäisi hyvin kyseisen raiteen rakentamiseen (jos viittasit "piskuisella radalla" otsikon Länsimetroon). Helsinki (tai PK-seutu) olisi tuolloin varmaan sellainen 2 - 3 miljoonan asukkaan kylä

Ja mikäs siinä, silloin minäkin voin hanketta kannattaa, sehän olisi jo kaupunkien taloudenpidonkin kannalta järkevää, kun investointikustannukset saataisiin takaisin alemmpina liikennöintikustannuksina :-)




> Olemme nähneet alueiden erilläänpitämispolitiikan seuraukset: Kehäykkösen autoruuhkat. Itse en usko pätkääkään YVA:n selvityksiä että matkustustarve idän ja lännen välillä ovat merkityksettömät.


Ei tuo YVA väitä, että matkustustarve idän ja lännen välillä olisi olematon. Siinä tutkitaan ainoastaan Länsimetrolla idästä länteen kulkevaa liikennettä ja sen määrä on varsin vähäistä. Länsimetro kun ei palvele sitä liikennettä, joka nyt käyttää sitä ruuhkaista kehätietä. Sitä liikennettä palvelisi esimerkiksi raide-Jokeri tai vaikkapa Pasilan tasolla kulkeva poikittaisliikenne.

Toisekseen, nuo autoruuhkat luovat osittain hieman väärän kuvan joukkoliikenteen kysynnästä, koska:
1) vaikka autoja on paljon, ei henkilöliikennettä niin tuhottomasti ole (vertaa vaikkapa autoliikenteen määrää bussien määrään Länsiväylällä muistaen, että suunnilleen puolet kulkee joukkoliikenteellä) ja
2) hyvn merkittävä osa autoilijoista ei siirry käyttämään joukkoliikennettä olipa tämä järjestetty miten hyvänsä.




> Nekin jotka näkevät metsän puiden läpi ovat esittäneet joukkoliikennematkustajien apuun vain Jokeria. Mutta kun se Jokeri viipyy matkallaan tunnin idästä länteen, mahdollisen suoran kaupungin ali kulkevan radan ajaessa samojen pisteiden välillä puolessa tunnissa. Itse Jokerin paikallista merkitystä väheksymättä.


Olennaista olisi keskittää joukkoliikennehankkeisiin käytetyt rahat sinne, missä on uutta asuntotuotantoa. Tällä tavoin meillä olisi mahdollista vähentää sitä autonkäytön tarvetta - ja niitä ruuhkia kehäteillä.

Yksittäisten linjojen rakentaminen ei ratkaise mitään, vaan järjestelmää pitäisi rakentaa kokonaisuutena. Säteittäisliikenne on jo nyt hoidettu mallikkaasti, joten seuraava looginen askel olisi poikittaisten linjojen rakentaminen ja kehittäminen. Valitettavasti tämä nyt taitaa taas siirtyä kymmenellä vuodella kun kaikki rahat kaadetaan Länsimetroon.

Kari

----------


## kemkim

> Mielenkiintoista on muuten huomata, että länsimetrosta on nostettu kriittinen älämölö Espoossa, mutta kehä I:n kustannusnousu ei hirvittänyt ja liikennehäirikkö Espoo jopa antoi sille korottoman lainan.


Olisiko syynä se, että metro otettiin vastaan Helsingin painostuksesta ja nyt yritetään keksiä syitä kaataa se? Moottoriteitä taas espoolaiset poliitikot tahtovat eniten ja tekevät sitten vaikka metron siitä hyvästä, jos Helsinki antaa rakentaa vastapalvelukseksi Kehä II:n, vaikka itse pitävät metroa ja muutakin julkista liikennettä turhana. Pikaratikka on varmaankin monille poliitikoille keino vastustaa metroa, ei itseisarvo. Espoossa taidetaan ajatella, että joukkoliikenne hoidetaan niin, että ajetaan itsekannattavat seutulinjat ja välttämätön koululais- ja asiointiliikenne, mutta muuhun ei tahdota uhrata rahaa.




> Kummasti kuitenkin eräiden kirjoittajien toimesta on tähän asti yritetty kaikin tavoin vähätellä henkilöautojen ostorajoitusten poistumisen vaikutusta mm. rautateiden paikallisliikenteen kohtaloon.


Ehkä tällaisilla kirjoittajilla itsellään on auto ja eivät halua kuvitella todellisuutta, jossa heillä ei olisi sitä, koska silloin autoilun vapaus olisi mennyttä, halutaan ajatella, että "suostutaan" käyttämään joukkoliikennettä jos se on hyvää, ei ole pakko  :Smile: 




> DDR:n ajoista periytyvä itäisen Saksan "autokielteisyys" on paradoksaalisesti toiminut nykyaikaisten raitiovaunuteollisuuden moottorina. Hyvin moni nykyaikainen matalalattiavaunumalli on lähtöisin itäisen Saksan kiskokalustoteollisuudesta.


Oli pakko tarkistaa tuo asia, niin jännältä se kuulosti, ja onhan se niin. Itä-Saksassa oli tehdas nimeltään Kombinat Schienenfahrzeugbau, joka valmisti suurimman osan maan kiskokalustosta. Sen tärkeimmät tehtaat olivat Görlitzissä ja Bautzenissa, pienemmät tehtaat Vetschaussa ja Nieskyssä. Itä-Saksan hävittyä kombinaatin nimeksi tuli Deutsche Waggonbau AG. Vuonna 1997 tehdas siirtyi Bombardier Transportationille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta Helsingin "ongelma" on se, että se on rakennettu niemelle. Ei täällä varsinaisesti ole tarvetta yhdistää pohjoiseen lähteviä raiteita mihinkään. Myöskään liikennevirrat (erityisesti tavaraliikenne) eivät tue ajatusta siitä, että Helsingin läpi tulisi saada raideliikennetunneli. Itä - länsi -suunnan liikennettä ei nähdäkseni kannata ohjata Helsingin niemelle, korkeintaan Pasilaan (tähän nähdäkseni jossain määrin pyritäänkin)


Se niemelle rakentaminen on ollut moka aikoinaan. Pääkaupunigksi olisi pitänyt jäädä Turku. Mutta tehtyä ei saa enää tekemättömäksi.




> Varsinkin henkilöliikenteen osalta muita mainitsemiasi kaupunkeja vastaava hanke olisi Pisara-rata, mutta sehän on vastatuulessa, kun esimerkiksi Länsimetro kasotaan, perusteettomasti, tärkeäämmäksi hankkeeksi.


Pisara ei luo mitään uusia yhteyksiä, paitsi oikotien Pasilasta-Töölöön, ja Pasilasta-Hakaniemeen,  se ei korvaa puuttuvaa raideyhteytä länteen. Se vain helpottaa päärautatieaseman ruuhkaa. Se on must-case sitten kun pääaseman ja Linnunlaulun raiteiden kapasiteetti loppuu. Vähän sama kuin Tukholmassa Citybanan.




> Oman käsitykseni mukaan osa raitiovaunulinjoista olisi toteutettu palvelemaan "esikaupunkeja". Ja onhan Leppävaaraankin rakennettu kaupunkirata, vaikka se Rantaradan kanssa samaa maastokäytävää hyödyntääkin.


Munkkiniemi ja Käpylä ovat kasvaneet kantakaupunkiin kiinni, eivätkä ole enää mitään esikaupunkeja. Jos raitiotiet palvelisivat oikeita esikaupunkeja ne ulottuisivat vähintään Tapiolaan, Konalaan, Maunulaan, Oulunkylään, Viikkkiin ja Herttoniemeen. Leppävaaran ja pääradan kaupunkiradat ovat olleet vain junaraiteiden kapasiteetin nostoa.




> Kyllä minusta nähdäkseni suurempi ongelma on olut valtion toiminta ja tempoileva rahoituspolitiikka. Valtiohan rahoittaa pääosin epätarkoituksenmukaisia liikennehankkeita, mikäli asiaa tarkastelee suuremman kaupungin näkökulmasta. Olisi kaikkein parasta, jos nykyisen kaltainen siltarumpupolitiikka lopetettaisiin ja valtio päättäsi, että se ei rahoita ainoatakaan PK-seudun sisäistä liikennehanketta.


Valtio ei osallistunut esim itämetron rakentamiseen ollenkaan, ennen 3 asemaa käsittävän Vuosaaren haaran rakentamista, johon se osallistui kolmanneksella. Valtio on rakentanut yli 100 vuotta sitten kaksi rautatietä Helsingistä ulos jotka palvelevat myös valtakunnallista liikennettä, sekä rahoittanut 70-luvulla puoleksi yhden alle 10 km pitkän esikaupunkiradan joka haarautuu rantaradasta.

Nyt en ymmärrä, miksi PK-seudun ei pitäisi saada jotain rahoitusta kasvuongelmiinsa? Pitääkö PK-seudun vain ruokkia muuta maata? Miksi PK-seudun pitää ottaa vastaan ja asuttaa muualta Suomesta ja ulkomailta tulleita muttajia, mutta mitään rahoja ei saisi ohjata väestönkasvusta koituvien ongelmien hoitoon?




> Ei niin. Mielestäni esimerkiksi Etelä-Espoon väestömäärän viisinkertaistuminen riittäisi hyvin kyseisen raiteen rakentamiseen (jos viittasit "piskuisella radalla" otsikon Länsimetroon). Helsinki (tai PK-seutu) olisi tuolloin varmaan sellainen 2 - 3 miljoonan asukkaan kylä


Hyvä että kerroit tavoiteluvun. Entä jos se toteutettaisiin kevyenä, TramWestinä, riittäisikö silloin etelä-Espoon väkimäärän kaksinkertaistuminen, vai pitääkö olla kolminkertainen?




> Ja mikäs siinä, silloin minäkin voin hanketta kannattaa, sehän olisi jo kaupunkien taloudenpidonkin kannalta järkevää, kun investointikustannukset saataisiin takaisin alemmpina liikennöintikustannuksina :-)


Siis kuten USA:ssa ja muissa reaalikapitalistisissa autoteollisuusmaissa jossa joukkoliikenteen on itse rahoitettava kokonaan itsensä?




> Ei tuo YVA väitä, että matkustustarve idän ja lännen välillä olisi olematon. Siinä tutkitaan ainoastaan Länsimetrolla idästä länteen kulkevaa liikennettä ja sen määrä on varsin vähäistä. Länsimetro kun ei palvele sitä liikennettä, joka nyt käyttää sitä ruuhkaista länsiväylää. Sitä liikennettä palvelisi esimerkiksi raide-Jokeri tai vaikkapa Pasilan tasolla kulkeva poikittaisliikenne.


Kyllä länsimetro keskustan läpi yhdistettynä itämetroon ja rautateiden lähijunaliikenteeseen keskustassa palvelee juuri itä-länsi-pohjoisliikennettä siinä missä pelkkä säteittäinen liikenne esikaupungeista keskustaan. Se yhdistää 2 tarvetta. Jokeri tarvitaan runkolinjaksi lyhyempiin siirtymisiin kehäsuuntaisesti, mutta ei koko matkaa varten Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan. Siihen se on liian hidas.




> Toisekseen, nuo autoruuhkat luovat osittain hieman väärän kuvan joukkoliikenteen kysynnästä, koska:
> 1) vaikka autoja on paljon, ei henkilöliikennettä niin tuhottomasti ole (vertaa vaikkapa autoliikenteen määrää bussien määrään Länsiväylällä muistaen, että suunnilleen puolet kulkee joukkoliikenteellä) ja
> 2) hyvn merkittävä osa autoilijoista ei siirry käyttämään joukkoliikennettä olipa tämä järjestetty miten hyvänsä.


Mun ymmärtääkseni länsiväylän suunnalla vain 30-40% matkoista tehdään joukkoliikenteellä nyt. Saa korjata jos olen väärässä. Jos on niin, niin se luku on pienempi kuin saisi olla. YVA:n ja muiden ennusteet eivät huomioi ympäristössä tapahtuvia muutoksia kuten mahdollinen polttoaineiden hintojen kohoaminen tai saasteiden vuoksi autoilun rajoittaminen, joka pakottaisi monet jättämään autonsa kotiin. Jos joukkoliikennteen käyttöastetta jouduttaisiin nostamaan näiden vuoksi, nykyinen bussiliikenne ehkä ei vetäisi niin hyvin kuin pitäisi. Mutta itsepähän eteläespoolaiset sänkynsä petaavat.




> Olennaista olisi keskittää joukkoliikennehankkeisiin käytetyt rahat sinne, missä on uutta asuntotuotantoa. Tällä tavoin meillä olisi mahdollista vähentää sitä autonkäytön tarvetta - ja niitä ruuhkia kehäteillä.


Länsiväylän varrella, varsinkin Matinkylästä länteen on suurta potentiaalia  asuntotuotannolle. Länsiväylän keskiosalla Keila-/Otaniemessä ja Tapiolassa on potentiaalia paljon suuremmille työpaikkamäärille kuin nyt, vaika siellä on jo nyt paljon niitä.




> Yksittäisten linjojen rakentaminen ei ratkaise mitään, vaan järjestelmää pitäisi rakentaa kokonaisuutena. Säteittäisliikenne on jo nyt hoidettu mallikkaasti, joten seuraava looginen askel olisi poikittaisten linjojen rakentaminen ja kehittäminen. Valitettavasti tämä nyt taitaa taas siirtyä kymmenellä vuodella kun kaikki rahat kaadetaan Länsimetroon.


Niin, nimenomaan kokonaisuus on tärkeä, mutta ensin pitää rakentaa valmiiksi puuttuvat säteittäiset yhteydet.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Se niemelle rakentaminen on ollut moka aikoinaan. Pääkaupunigksi olisi pitänyt jäädä Turku. Mutta tehtyä ei saa enää tekemättömäksi.


No, ehkäpä en nyt sentään _tästä_ asiasta aloita keskustelua vaikka minulla siitäkin mielipiteitä olisi :-)




> Pisara ei luo mitään uusia yhteyksiä, paitsi oikotien Pasilasta-Töölöön, ja Pasilasta-Hakaniemeen,  se ei korvaa puuttuvaa raideyhteytä länteen.


Kyllä se parantaa lähilikennejunia käyttävien yhteyksiä ja parantaa joukkoliikenneverkon kattavuutta. Hankkeessa olisi myös, ainakin teoriassa, mahdollista saada huomattavia hyötyjä nykyisen ratapihan (mahdollisesti Suomen kalleimmalla alueella) uutena käyttönä.




> Se vain helpottaa päärautatieaseman ruuhkaa. Se on must-case sitten kun pääaseman ja Linnunlaulun raiteiden kapasiteetti loppuu. Vähän sama kuin Tukholmassa Citybanan.


Tämäkin on totta, mutta Helsingissä on vielä olemassa muitakin tapoja helpottaa Rautatieaseman ruuhkaa (tehostamalla toimintaa), Tukholmassa alkaa oikeasti olla ratakapasiteetti lopussa.

Toisaalta Tukholman kapasiteetin loppuminen voidaan nähdä myös osoituksena siitä, ettei yhden pisteen kautta hoidettu liikenne toimi.




> Munkkiniemi ja Käpylä ovat kasvaneet kantakaupunkiin kiinni, eivätkä ole enää mitään esikaupunkeja. Jos raitiotiet palvelisivat oikeita esikaupunkeja ne ulottuisivat vähintään Tapiolaan, Konalaan, Maunulaan, Oulunkylään, Viikkkiin ja Herttoniemeen.


Jotain tällaista olisi pitänyt tehdä. Tai siis hei, voitaisiinhan se tehdä vieläkin! 




> Leppävaaran ja pääradan kaupunkiradat ovat olleet vain junaraiteiden kapasiteetin nostoa.


Tämä on vähän turhan yksioikoinen näkemys. Luonteeltaan hankkeet ovat olleet nimenomaan raideliikenteen tuomista esikaupunkeihin. Esimerkiksi Leppävaaran kaupunkirataan liittyi (ja liittyy vieläkin) merkittäviä rakennushankkeita. Ei voida puhua pelkästään "kapasiteetin nostosta"




> Valtio ei osallistunut esim itämetron rakentamiseen ollenkaan, ennen 3 asemaa käsittävän Vuosaaren haaran rakentamista, johon se osallistui kolmanneksella. Valtio on rakentanut yli 100 vuotta sitten kaksi rautatietä Helsingistä ulos jotka palvelevat myös valtakunnallista liikennettä, sekä rahoittanut 70-luvulla puoleksi yhden alle 10 km pitkän esikaupunkiradan joka haarautuu rantaradasta.


Tämähän nimenomaan on villakoiran ydin: juuri mitään hankkeita ei olla käynnistetty, koska ollaan odoteltu, että milloinkohan sieltä VVM:stä saadaan rahaa. Jos olsi päätetty, että paikallisiin hankkeisiin ei rahaa saada ikinä, koskaan ja piste, niin ehkäpä kaupungit olisivat keskittäneet energiansa johonkin muuhun kuin Eduskunnassa lobbaamiseen.




> Nyt en ymmärrä, miksi PK-seudun ei pitäisi saada jotain rahoitusta kasvuongelmiinsa? Pitääkö PK-seudun vain ruokkia muuta maata? Miksi PK-seudun pitää ottaa vastaan ja asuttaa muualta Suomesta ja ulkomailta tulleita muttajia, mutta mitään rahoja ei saisi ohjata väestönkasvusta koituvien ongelmien hoitoon?


Siksi, että mitä kauempaa raha kiertää (EU vs. valtio vs. kaupunki vs. oma lompakko), sitä vähemmän kiinnostaa, käytetäänkö sitä järkevästi (kun "joku muu" maksaa). Pääkaupunkiseudun kunnilla on verotusoikeus ja kaavoitusmonopoli. Kun tämä yhdistetään pääkaupungin tuomaan loputtomaan kysyntään uusille asuin- ja liikealueille, niin saa olla kyllä melkoinen tomppeli, jollei ilman valtion tukiaisia pärjää.




> Hyvä että kerroit tavoiteluvun. Entä jos se toteutettaisiin kevyenä, TramWestinä, riittäisikö silloin etelä-Espoon väkimäärän kaksinkertaistuminen, vai pitääkö olla kolminkertainen?


Tramwest-tiimihän väittää, että se olisi kannattava jo nyt. Itse en asiaa osaa arvioida. Siksi kannatankin vaihtoehtoa, jossa rakennetaan esimerkiksi Jokeri ensin ja katsotaan sitten, paljonko sellaisen rakentaminen maksaa ja mitkä ovat hyödyt.

Selvää on joka tapauksessa, että kevyempi väline joka on halvempi rakentaa soveltuu paremmin pienemmälle väestötiheydelle.




> Siis kuten USA:ssa ja muissa reaalikapitalistisissa autoteollisuusmaissa jossa joukkoliikenteen on itse rahoitettava kokonaan itsensä?


Yhdysvalloissa joukkoliikenne saa pääsääntöisesti enemmän subventiota kuin meillä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että sitä on pakko järjestää sosiaalisista syistä johtuen, mutta vähäisistä käyttäjämääristä johtuen se ei ole oikein kannattavaa.




> Kyllä länsimetro keskustan läpi yhdistettynä itämetroon ja rautateiden lähijunaliikenteeseen keskustassa palvelee juuri itä-länsi-pohjoisliikennettä siinä missä pelkkä säteittäinen liikenne esikaupungeista keskustaan. Se yhdistää 2 tarvetta. Jokeri tarvitaan runkolinjaksi lyhyempiin siirtymisiin kehäsuuntaisesti, mutta ei koko matkaa varten Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan. Siihen se on liian hidas.


Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan nykyinen yhteyskin on varsin kilpailukykyinen Länsimetron kanssa. Länsimetro saattaa olla jopa hitaampi koukatessaan Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen kautta ja pysähtyessään joka asemalla.




> Mun ymmärtääkseni länsiväylän suunnalla vain 30-40% matkoista tehdään joukkoliikenteellä nyt. Saa korjata jos olen väärässä. Jos on niin, niin se luku on pienempi kuin saisi olla.


Käsittääkseni jossain 40 % hujakoilla menneään. Se on kuitenkin melko loistava verratuna reiluun 10 prosenttiin poikittaisessa liikenteessä. Kyllähän tuota saisi toki nostaa. Siihen auttaisi lyhyellä tähtäimellä esimerkiksi lippujärjestelmän uudistaminen tai autoilun rajoittaminen ja pidemmällä tähtäimellä maankäytön järkeistäminen ja nykyistä järkevämpi liikennepolitiikka.





> YVA:n ja muiden ennusteet eivät huomioi ympäristössä tapahtuvia muutoksia kuten mahdollinen polttoaineiden hintojen kohoaminen tai saasteiden vuoksi autoilun rajoittaminen, joka pakottaisi monet jättämään autonsa kotiin. Jos joukkoliikennteen käyttöastetta jouduttaisiin nostamaan näiden vuoksi, nykyinen bussiliikenne ehkä ei vetäisi niin hyvin kuin pitäisi. Mutta itsepähän eteläespoolaiset sänkynsä petaavat.


Ei se ihan näinkään ole. Autoliikenteen vähenemisestähän hyötyisi nimen omaan maan pinnalla kulkeva joukkoliikenne jota ruuhkat piinaavat. Toki suuremmat joukkoliikenteen matkustajavolyymit parantaisivat metronkin kilpailukykyä, mutta ei siitä taitaisi nykyhinnoilla tulla kannattavaa vaikka kaikki Länsiväylän suuntaan kulkevat matkustaisivat sillä kahteen kertaankin Helsinkiin aamuisin.




> Länsiväylän varrella, varsinkin Matinkylästä länteen on suurta potentiaalia  asuntotuotannolle. Länsiväylän keskiosalla Keila-/Otaniemessä ja Tapiolassa on potentiaalia paljon suuremmille työpaikkamäärille kuin nyt, vaika siellä on jo nyt paljon niitä.


Eiköhän tämä tapahdu joka tapauksessa, sen verran alueella tuntuu olevan kysyntää ainakin hintojen perusteella. Minun on vain vaikea nähdä, että nykyistä tilannetta saatasiin enää metron kaltaiselle järjestelmälle sopivaksi (tiheät keskukset ovat nykyisellään sellaisissa paikoissa, että yhdellä linjalla palveleminen on todella hankalaa). Tämän vuoksi näen enemmän potentiaalia esimerkiksi Tramwestin kaltaisen kevyemmän vaihtoehdon kehittämisessä.




> Niin, nimenomaan kokonaisuus on tärkeä, mutta ensin pitää rakentaa valmiiksi puuttuvat säteittäiset yhteydet.


Länsisuunnan säteittäinen yhteys valmistui kun siellä olevat bussikaistat rakennettiin. Varmaankin raiteille siirtyminen tulee olemaan jossain vaiheessa tarpeen, mutta on vaikeaa nähdä sellaista kehityskulkua, jossa siihe ei menisi kymmeniä vuosia.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämäkin on totta, mutta Helsingissä on vielä olemassa muitakin tapoja helpottaa Rautatieaseman ruuhkaa (tehostamalla toimintaa), Tukholmassa alkaa oikeasti olla ratakapasiteetti lopussa.
> 
> Toisaalta Tukholman kapasiteetin loppuminen voidaan nähdä myös osoituksena siitä, ettei yhden pisteen kautta hoidettu liikenne toimi.


Tukholman junaliikenteen ongelma on vanhakapunki joka pakottaa rakentamaan lisäraiteet tunnelin. Ei uskottu liikenteen kasvavan niin nopeasti kuin se on kasvanut. 

Helsinigillä ei ole keskiaikaista vanhaakaupunkia estämässä, ellei sellaisena nähdä eräitä 1800-luvun puuhuviloita jonka vuoksi Linnunlaulun leikkausta ei voi enää leventää. Eli pienet ovat ongelmat (vielä).




> Jotain tällaista olisi pitänyt tehdä. Tai siis hei, voitaisiinhan se tehdä vieläkin!


Niin voitaisiin. 




> Tämä on vähän turhan yksioikoinen näkemys. Luonteeltaan hankkeet ovat olleet nimenomaan raideliikenteen tuomista esikaupunkeihin. Esimerkiksi Leppävaaran kaupunkirataan liittyi (ja liittyy vieläkin) merkittäviä rakennushankkeita. Ei voida puhua pelkästään "kapasiteetin nostosta"


Ainoastaan Leppävaaraa rakennettiin voimakkaasti lisää. Kaikki muut rantaradan varren lähiöt ovat suurinpiirtein samankokoisia kuin 10-15 vuotta sitten, ja juna pysähtelee niissä yhtä harvoin kuin ennenkin. 




> Tämähän nimenomaan on villakoiran ydin: juuri mitään hankkeita ei olla käynnistetty, koska ollaan odoteltu, että milloinkohan sieltä VVM:stä saadaan rahaa. Jos olsi päätetty, että paikallisiin hankkeisiin ei rahaa saada ikinä, koskaan ja piste, niin ehkäpä kaupungit olisivat keskittäneet energiansa johonkin muuhun kuin Eduskunnassa lobbaamiseen.


Silloin myös tiehankkeet olisi pitänyt kaupunkien rakentaa itse. 




> Siksi, että mitä kauempaa raha kiertää (EU vs. valtio vs. kaupunki vs. oma lompakko), sitä vähemmän kiinnostaa, käytetäänkö sitä järkevästi (kun "joku muu" maksaa). Pääkaupunkiseudun kunnilla on verotusoikeus ja kaavoitusmonopoli. Kun tämä yhdistetään pääkaupungin tuomaan loputtomaan kysyntään uusille asuin- ja liikealueille, niin saa olla kyllä melkoinen tomppeli, jollei ilman valtion tukiaisia pärjää.


Suomella on handicap suureen maailmaan verrattuna ilmaston ja harvan asutuksen vuoksi. Jos ei valtiovalta olisi 1800-luvusta asti aloittanut mm kanavien ja sitten  rautatie-infran rakentamisella, sitten tukemalla idänkauppaa ja laivojen rakentamista, sitten terveydenhoitoa, korkeakouluja jne, niin oltaisiin aika surkeassa jamassa, täällä olisi vain kylmää ja pimeää. Kaikki valtiovallan rahoittamat hankkeet ovat olleet suunniteltuja ja ovat menestyneet vähintään odotusen mukaan.  Ainoita emämunauksia jotka tiedän ovat Valcon kuvaputkitehdas. 




> Tramwest-tiimihän väittää, että se olisi kannattava jo nyt. Itse en asiaa osaa arvioida. Siksi kannatankin vaihtoehtoa, jossa rakennetaan esimerkiksi Jokeri ensin ja katsotaan sitten, paljonko sellaisen rakentaminen maksaa ja mitkä ovat hyödyt.


Jokeri maksaa kokonaisuudessaan n 200 milliä. TramWestin Tapiolaan asti halvimmillaan n 100, metro Tapiolaan ehkä 300-500. Länsisuunnan matkustajamäärät ovat moninkertaiset Jokeriin verrattuna. Kannatan, jos Jokeria halutaan testiradaksi, rakentamista ensin vain osittain, ja mahdollisimman nopeasti, Leppävaarasta Tapiolaan, niin nähdään ensin mihin se vehje pystyy. Sen perusteella voitaisiin päättää rakennetaanko Tapiolasta keskustaan TramWest vai metro. 




> Yhdysvalloissa joukkoliikenne saa pääsääntöisesti enemmän subventiota kuin meillä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että sitä on pakko järjestää sosiaalisista syistä johtuen, mutta vähäisistä käyttäjämääristä johtuen se ei ole oikein kannattavaa.


Niissä kaupungeissa joissa ylipäänsä on joukkoliikennettä, niin. On kaupunkeija joissa sitä ei edes ole. Espoo on joidenkin alueidensa osalta vaarassa luisua sellaiseen kategoriaan että sitä käyttävät vain ne joilla ei ole varaa autoon, koska se on niin yksipuolista, ja silloin sen ylläpito tulee vielä kalliimmaksi. 




> Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan nykyinen yhteyskin on varsin kilpailukykyinen Länsimetron kanssa. Länsimetro saattaa olla jopa hitaampi koukatessaan Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen kautta ja pysähtyessään joka asemalla.


Ero on siinä että metron joka asemalla on sama vuoroväli. Bussiverkostossa eri pysäkkien ja eri linjojen vuoroväleillä on eroa eikä se ole missään kohdin, kuin ehkä Tapiolan keskuspysäkillä ja Kampissa, metron luokkaa. Se tarkoittaa että odotusajat Kampissa kun vaihtaa metrosta bussiin voivat venyä pitkiksi. 
Toinen merkittävä ero metrolla (ja TramWestillä) on bussiin, että kyytiin pääsee muuallakin Helsingin keskustassa kuin vain Kampissa. Se mahdollistaa myös pendelöinnin joukkoliikenteellä myös pääradan suunnalta länteen. Nykyinen kilometrin kävelymatka rautatie- ja bussiasemien välillä  tekee sen käytännössä mahdotomaksi. 




> Käsittääkseni jossain 40 % hujakoilla menneään. Se on kuitenkin melko loistava verratuna reiluun 10 prosenttiin poikittaisessa liikenteessä. Kyllähän tuota saisi toki nostaa. Siihen auttaisi lyhyellä tähtäimellä esimerkiksi lippujärjestelmän uudistaminen tai autoilun rajoittaminen ja pidemmällä tähtäimellä maankäytön järkeistäminen ja nykyistä järkevämpi liikennepolitiikka.


Lippujärjestelmien uudistamista estää se että pk-seudun 4:llä eri kaupunkia haluavat tukea oman vain oman kaupunkinsa asukkaista halvoilla kaupungin sisäisillä lipuilla, ja tiheillä yhteyksillä, ei niin paljon seutumatkoja. Sen "oma lehmä ojassa" intressin purkaminen on kaikkein vaikeinta. Siksi kannatan osittaista seutuhallintoa ja vain oman porukan suosimisen kieltämistä näissä joukkoliikkenneasioissa. 




> Toki suuremmat joukkoliikenteen matkustajavolyymit parantaisivat metronkin kilpailukykyä, mutta ei siitä taitaisi nykyhinnoilla tulla kannattavaa vaikka kaikki Länsiväylän suuntaan kulkevat matkustaisivat sillä kahteen kertaankin Helsinkiin aamuisin.


Ei kahteen kertaan aamuisinm, mutta ehkä toisen kerran illalla. 





> Länsisuunnan säteittäinen yhteys valmistui kun siellä olevat bussikaistat rakennettiin. Varmaankin raiteille siirtyminen tulee olemaan jossain vaiheessa tarpeen, mutta on vaikeaa nähdä sellaista kehityskulkua, jossa siihen ei menisi kymmeniä vuosia.


Kaupunki on muuttunut siitä lähtien kun länsiväylän bussikaistat valmistuivat, ja muuttuu koko ajan. jos ei kokonaisvaltaista järkevää ratkaisua saada aikaiseksi, saatetaan joutua osa busseista ehkä kierrättämään muuta kautta tai kuskaamaan etelä-espoon pohjoisten alueiden asukkaita busseilla  rantaradan asemille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## -Epex82-

Pari huomiota R:n ja Karin keskusteluun. Helsingin sijainti on huono, se on totta, mutta sille ei mahda mitään. Mielestäni Helsingin kaltaisessa kaupungissa joukkoliikenteellä on iso merkitys, koska maantiedekin pelaa meitä vastaan. Olen myös samaa mieltä, että Helsingin ei tarvitse kasvaa 11 milj asukkaan kaupungiksi, jotta poikittaisia yhteyksiä tarvitaan. Siksi onkin älytöntä perustella asioita kaupungin koolla, kyse on Helsingissäkin yhteyksistä, joita ei voi järkevästi ajatella työmatkalaisen kävelevän, esim Tapiola-Kalasatama, hatusta vedettynä. Myöskään alueiden sosiaalinen status tai rakenne ei saisi olla este jollekin hankkeelle. Metron tai minkä tahansa muun välineen tulee yhdistää eri alueet toisiinsa ja näitä alueita kutsutaan kaupungiksi. En lakkauttaisi ykkösen ratikkaa siksi, että Käpylästä harva haluaa Perämiehenkadulle. Ykkönen yhdistää omalla matelevalla tavallaan Rööperin ja Käpylän. Tai kuka haluaa Itiksestä Westendiin?Tällä logiikalla meillä olisi pätkälinjoja kaupunki täynnä. Huomionarvoista on myös Riston havainto, että kaupungit ovat joutuneet tekemään samanlaisia ratkaisuja myöhemmin, koska on tärkeä päästä liikkumaan ristiin rastiin. Länsimetro myös poistaa primitiivisen elementin pääliikennevälineen roolista, eli bussin. Jos ajatellaan vaikka minulle tuttua Frankfurtia, niin kyllä siellä bussejakin menee, mutta ne _täydentävät_ metroa ja ratikkaa. Niin sen kuuluukin olla, että bussi täydentää raideliikennettä, ei näyttele operetin pääosaa.Ei missään fiksusti suunnitellussa eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa ole varattu valtavia kenttiä keskustasta busseille, vaan bussit on hajautettu tukemaan raideliikennettä. Katsokaa vaikka Pariisia. No Helsinki ei ole Pariisi, mutta ideaa voi soveltaa täälläkin.

----------


## Kari

> Tukholman junaliikenteen ongelma on vanhakapunki joka pakottaa rakentamaan lisäraiteet tunnelin. Ei uskottu liikenteen kasvavan niin nopeasti kuin se on kasvanut.


Näin varmaankin on. Ja eipä se nyt Tukholmakaan liikenteellisesti helppo ole, kun on rakennettu saarien päälle. Mutta eipä niitä kaupunkeja aikanaan olla perustettu paikallisliikenteen tarpeita silmällä pitäen...




> Ainoastaan Leppävaaraa rakennettiin voimakkaasti lisää. Kaikki muut rantaradan varren lähiöt ovat suurinpiirtein samankokoisia kuin 10-15 vuotta sitten, ja juna pysähtelee niissä yhtä harvoin kuin ennenkin.


Mielestäni Rantaradan suunnalla olisi paljonkin mahdollisuuksia uudisrakentamiseen raideliikenteen läheisyydessä, mutta eipä tuota kovin kiirellisenä tunnuta pitävän.




> Silloin myös tiehankkeet olisi pitänyt kaupunkien rakentaa itse.


Niin olisi, ainakin niiltä osin kun ne palvelevat selvästi paikallista liikennettä, eivätkä ole osa maan kattavaa tieliikenneverkkoa. Rajanveto tässä on tosin hankalaa, niinkuin se on joissain tapauksissa raideliikenteessäkin.




> Suomella on handicap suureen maailmaan verrattuna ilmaston ja harvan asutuksen vuoksi. Jos ei valtiovalta olisi 1800-luvusta asti aloittanut mm kanavien ja sitten  rautatie-infran rakentamisella, sitten tukemalla idänkauppaa ja laivojen rakentamista, sitten terveydenhoitoa, korkeakouluja jne, niin oltaisiin aika surkeassa jamassa, täällä olisi vain kylmää ja pimeää.


En nyt historian mahdollisista kehityskuluista tai Suomen asemasta viitsi tällä foorumilla lähteä sen kummemmin vääntämään peistä. Minä oikeastaan tarkoitin vain sitä, että Helsingin kaltaisen alueen pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan kyetä ratkaisemaan itse omat sisäisen liikenteen ongelmansa.




> Kaikki valtiovallan rahoittamat hankkeet ovat olleet suunniteltuja ja ovat menestyneet vähintään odotusen mukaan.  Ainoita emämunauksia jotka tiedän ovat Valcon kuvaputkitehdas.


Onhan näitä pankkikriisejä, Soneroita ja vaikka mitä muitakin :-) Eikä kai noita keskelle korpea rakennettuja moottoritien pätkiäkään ihan parhaiksi ideoiksi voi kutsua. Mutta ei Suomessa asioita nyt ihan totaalisesti olla onnistuttu sössimään. Näistä asioista on vähän vaikeaa noin yleisellä tasolla keskustella, koska pitäisi olla jokin konkreettinen vertailukohta (esimerkiksi mitä olisi tapahtunut, jos valtio ei olisi päättänyt rakentaa Kehä I:stä tai metroa).




> Jokeri maksaa kokonaisuudessaan n 200 milliä. TramWestin Tapiolaan asti halvimmillaan n 100, metro Tapiolaan ehkä 300-500. Länsisuunnan matkustajamäärät ovat moninkertaiset Jokeriin verrattuna. Kannatan, jos Jokeria halutaan testiradaksi, rakentamista ensin vain osittain, ja mahdollisimman nopeasti, Leppävaarasta Tapiolaan, niin nähdään ensin mihin se vehje pystyy. Sen perusteella voitaisiin päättää rakennetaanko Tapiolasta keskustaan TramWest vai metro.


Joku tällainen järjestely kuulostaisi järkevältä. Aivan tynkää testiradasta tuskin tosin kannattaa tehdä, koska silloin menetetään osa hyödyistä. Liian lyhyen pätkän kanssa käy vähän samoin kuin metron kanssa: ihan kiva, mutta kun joutuu ensin menemään bussilla, ennenkuin pääsee raideliikenteen luoksi. Toinen mahdollinen keihityspolku (ei välttämättä poissulkeva) olisi ratikkaverkon laajentaminen. Mielestäni vaikuttaisi varsin luontevalta, että (esimerkiksi nyt Länsimetron vaikutusalueella) ratikka tuotaisiin Lehti- ja Kuusisaaren kautta Espooseen.

Itse asiassa olen Länsimetrossakin sitä mieltä, että se pitäisi rakentaa kerralla Kivenlahteen asti, jos sitä lähdetään rakentamaan. Nyt nimittäin liian monen yhteydet heikkenevät. Ja on tunnettu tosiasia, että kerran autoon siirtyneitä on vaikea saada takaisin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi.




> Niissä kaupungeissa joissa ylipäänsä on joukkoliikennettä, niin. On kaupunkeija joissa sitä ei edes ole.  Espoo on joidenkin alueidensa osalta vaarassa luisua sellaiseen kategoriaan että sitä käyttävät vain ne joilla ei ole varaa autoon, koska se on niin yksipuolista, ja silloin sen ylläpito tulee vielä kalliimmaksi.


Näin on tosiaan vaarassa käydä. Vaan ei Länsiväylän vaikutusalueella, siellä yhteydet ovat kuitenkin kohtuullisen hyvät ja asuinalueita varsin tiiviisti.




> Ero on siinä että metron joka asemalla on sama vuoroväli. Bussiverkostossa eri pysäkkien ja eri linjojen vuoroväleillä on eroa eikä se ole missään kohdin, kuin ehkä Tapiolan keskuspysäkillä ja Kampissa, metron luokkaa. Se tarkoittaa että odotusajat Kampissa kun vaihtaa metrosta bussiin voivat venyä pitkiksi.


Näinhän se on, mutta kun juuri niillä muutamilla kohdin, joihin se metroasema on tuloss, vuoroväli on juurikin parhaimmasta päästä. Mutta tuskimpa saamme näillä bussien ja metrojen hyviä ja huonoja puolia kertaamalla mitään uutta esiin...




> Toinen merkittävä ero metrolla (ja TramWestillä) on bussiin, että kyytiin pääsee muuallakin Helsingin keskustassa kuin vain Kampissa. Se mahdollistaa myös pendelöinnin joukkoliikenteellä myös pääradan suunnalta länteen. Nykyinen kilometrin kävelymatka rautatie- ja bussiasemien välillä  tekee sen käytännössä mahdotomaksi.


Tältä kannalta katsoen Kampin sijoittaminen nykyiseen paikkaan oli virhe. Mutta toisaalta esittämäni poikittaisyhteys esimerkiksi Pasilasta parantaisi tilannetta huomattavasti (samoin raide-Jokeri).

Kokonaan toinen asia on se, että minä en lähtökohtaisesti pidä tuollaisia pitkiä työmatkoja hyvänä asiana, vaan pitäisi mielummin saada ihmiset asumaan lähemmäs työpaikkojaan.




> Lippujärjestelmien uudistamista estää se että pk-seudun 4:llä eri kaupunkia haluavat tukea oman vain oman kaupunkinsa asukkaista halvoilla kaupungin sisäisillä lipuilla, ja tiheillä yhteyksillä, ei niin paljon seutumatkoja. Sen "oma lehmä ojassa" intressin purkaminen on kaikkein vaikeinta. Siksi kannatan osittaista seutuhallintoa ja vain oman porukan suosimisen kieltämistä näissä joukkoliikkenneasioissa.


Tällaistahan sitä YTV:n avulla on yritetty. Tulokset ovat sitten olleet vaihtelevia.




> jos ei kokonaisvaltaista järkevää ratkaisua saada aikaiseksi, saatetaan joutua osa busseista ehkä kierrättämään muuta kautta tai kuskaamaan etelä-espoon pohjoisten alueiden asukkaita busseilla  rantaradan asemille.


Mitenkä niin? Kyllä Länsiväylälle busseja mahtuu. Jos ei muu auta, niin poistetaan vaikka pari autokaistaa :-) 

Mutta vakavammin, en usko, että Länsiväylän liikennemäärät tulevat paljoa kasvamaan, koska uudisrakentamisesta pääosa sijoittuu niemenkärjen ulkopuolelle. Odotettavissa oleva liikenne voidaan hoitaa busseilla, jos mitään muuta ratkaisua ei tehdä.

Kari

----------


## Multsun poika

Miten tuota tilastoa "metroavaukset" on luettava. Tarkoittaako tuo pelkkiä uusia metrokaupunkeja vai ylipäätään metron laajennuksia.
Metroja on 2000-luvulla rakennettu Euroopassa enemmän kuin viisi: Lontoo, Pariisi, Madrid, Wien, Oslo, Kööpenhamina, Munchen, Milano jne. Näitä on paljon.
Jos taas 5 tarkoittaa uusia kaupunkeja, onko raitioteissä "asteikko" sama? Eli että 45 uuteen kaupunkiin on tullut raitiotie 2000-luvulla. En usko tätä.
Anterolla on arvonsa asiantuntijana, mutta joskus härkäpäinen tarkoitushakuisuus lyö läpi. Usko pois, se ärsyttää sellaisiakin jotka kannattavat Tramwestiä.

----------


## late-

> Pisara ei luo mitään uusia yhteyksiä, paitsi oikotien Pasilasta-Töölöön, ja Pasilasta-Hakaniemeen,  se ei korvaa puuttuvaa raideyhteytä länteen.


 Aika hurjasti sanottu, kun vertailukohtana on Länsimetro. Läsimetrokaan ei luo uusia yhteyksiä, vaan korvaa nykyisiä mahdollisesti paremmilla. Pisara parantaa kaikkien kaupunkiratojen asemien käyttäjien yhteyksiä laajoihin osiin keskustaa ja lisäksi nopeuttaa olennaisesti vaihtoja metrosta lähijunaan. Nämä eivät siis ole uusia yhteyksiä, mutta Länsimetro on?




> Siis kuten USA:ssa ja muissa reaalikapitalistisissa autoteollisuusmaissa jossa joukkoliikenteen on itse rahoitettava kokonaan itsensä?


Kuten Kari jo mainitsi, USA:ssa joukkoliikenteen subventioaste on pääsääntöisesti hyvin korkea. Subventiot ovat erityisen korkeita niissä suurissa kaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on pieni, koska joukkoliikenteen pääkäyttäjäryhmillä ei ole varaa maksaa matkoistaan.

USA:ssa on myös tapana rakentaa melko ylimitoitettuja "light rail" -ratkaisuja, jotka ovat käytännössä metroja eristettyine ratoineen. Vaunut vain ovat pieniä koska matkustajamäärätkin ovat monilla näistä järjestelmistä pieniä.

----------


## late-

> Jokeri maksaa kokonaisuudessaan n 200 milliä. TramWestin Tapiolaan asti halvimmillaan n 100, metro Tapiolaan ehkä 300-500. Länsisuunnan matkustajamäärät ovat moninkertaiset Jokeriin verrattuna.


Metro Tapiolaan säästää Matinkylään verrattuna 2 asemaa ja arviolta alle 3 kilometriä rataa. Yläkanttiin arvioiden nuo voisivat maksaa 2x50 + 3x20 = 160. Sovitaan 200. Eli metro tapiolaan maksaa 500-600 miljoonaa. Antero voinee tarvittaessa laskea tarkemman hinnan hankesuunnitelmasta ulos. Metro Tapiolaan on kymmenisen kilometriä ja Jokeri 25 kilometriä. Jokerin hinnaksi arvioisin hyvin karkeasti 250 miljoonaa, joten kilometrihinta on 10 miljoonaa. Voi olla enemmän tai vähemmänkin (7-15). Metron kilometrihinta on noin 50 miljoonaa eli arviollani viisinkertainen. Ääritapauksessa hinta saattaa olla vain vähän yli kolminkertainen.

Jokerille arvioitiin aikaisemmin malleilla 1800 matkustajaa suuntaansa huipputunnissa huippukohdassa 2025/2030. Nyt matkustajia on jo reilu puolet tuosta, joten seuraava malliajo nostanee arviota luokkaan 2000-2500. Länsimetron malliajotulokset ovat kai edelleen alle 6000 matkustajaa, mutta voi niitä tulla parikymmentä prosenttia lisääkin.

Jokerilla suunnittelun lähtökohtana on ollut varautuminen 60 metrin laitureihin eli 400 matkustajan mitoittaviin juniin. Triviaalilla 5 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkisi siten 4800 matkustajaa. Kolmen minuutin vuorovälinkin pitäisi Jokerin ratkaisuilla onnistua ja kapasiteetti olisi luokassa 8000 matkustajaa. Muun liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta saatettaisiin silloin tarvita pari risteysten ylitystä tai alitusta lisää, joille tulisi hintaa korkeintaan muutamia kymmeniä miljoonia.

Mikähän nyt oikein perustelee viisinkertaisen kilometrihinnan? (Tai kolminkertaisen worst case). Molemmat pystyvät kuljettamaan sen suurimman ennakoidun maksimikuorman, joten suurimpi kuormitus ei vielä ole syy.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhteyksien määrä Espooseen moninkertaistuu, vuorovälit ovat 2,5 min välillä Itis-Tapiola.


Sorry, ei onnistu. Turvasysteemit on tehty 4 min vuorovälille. Jos Koivusaaren asema tehdään, niin sitten 3 min vuoroväli onnistuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun Suomen eturivin joukkoliikenteen asiantuntija esittää toistuvasti ideologiselta pohjalta rakennettua tarkoitushakuista ja vääristeltyä tilastoa ja käyttää sitä omien mielipiteidensä ajamiseen, ei minusta ole asiatonta viitata, että kyseessä on moraaliongelma. Kyseessähän ei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun tuohon roskatilastoon viitataan foorumilla ja tilaston kelvottomuus on jo aiemmin tullut ilmi.


Jospa osoittaisit sen, miten tuo tilasto on roskatilasto, tarkoitushakuinen ja kelvoton. Jatketaan aiheesta sitten. Se, että sinä sanot mielipiteenäsi kuviosta jotain ei ole minkään arvoista totuuden kannalta.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Sorry, ei onnistu. Turvasysteemit on tehty 4 min vuorovälille. Jos Koivusaaren asema tehdään, niin sitten 3 min vuoroväli onnistuu.


Jaa mitkä systeemit? Ei minun tietääkseni Länsimetroa, saati sitten sen turvalaitteita ole vielä tehty..?  :Wink:

----------


## MaunuHolma

> Kun Suomen eturivin joukkoliikenteen asiantuntija esittää toistuvasti ideologiselta pohjalta rakennettua tarkoitushakuista ja vääristeltyä tilastoa ja käyttää sitä omien mielipiteidensä ajamiseen, ei minusta ole asiatonta viitata, että kyseessä on moraaliongelma. Kyseessähän ei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun tuohon roskatilastoon viitataan foorumilla ja tilaston kelvottomuus on jo aiemmin tullut ilmi.
> 
> Korkean osaamistason henkilöiltä voidaan minusta edellyttää jonkinlaista itsekritiikkiä, minkälaista "dataa" levittää. 
> 
> Ongelmanahan on se, että merkittävää osaa Anteron pääosin korkeatasoisesta materiaalista käytetään lähteinä. Jos siinä on mukana pahasti vääristeltyä tilaston muotoon väännettyä propagandaa, kaikki tuon materiaalin käyttäjät eivät pysty arvioimaan mikä osa materiaalista on totta ja mikä valhetta.


petteri, haluan tietää, mikä tuossa tilastossa on vikana. Olet selityksen velkaa. Kommenttisi on asiaton, koska et kerro, minkä vian olet havainnut. Ehkä se on sinulle itsestäänselvä, mutta lukijalle ei. Vai onko tämä sinulle vain niin sanottua nettikeskustelua, jossa voi laukoa mitä huvittaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oli pakko tarkistaa tuo asia, niin jännältä se kuulosti, ja onhan se niin. Itä-Saksassa oli tehdas nimeltään Kombinat Schienenfahrzeugbau, joka valmisti suurimman osan maan kiskokalustosta. Sen tärkeimmät tehtaat olivat Görlitzissä ja Bautzenissa, pienemmät tehtaat Vetschaussa ja Nieskyssä. Itä-Saksan hävittyä kombinaatin nimeksi tuli Deutsche Waggonbau AG. Vuonna 1997 tehdas siirtyi Bombardier Transportationille.


Tämä tapahtumankulku on ihan oikein, mutta ei Rainerin väittämä, että matlalattiaraitiovaunujen teknologia olisi peräisin DDR:stä.

DDR ei edes saanut virallisesti valmistaa raitiovaunuja lainkaan, koska itäblokissa raitiovaunujen valmistus oli keskitetty Tatralle Tsekkoslovakiaan. Tosin sillä poikkeuksella, että Neuvostoliitto sai johtajavaltiona tietenkin tehdä itse mitä halusi eli teki omat raitiovaununsa.

Tatra ei tehnyt sosialismin aikana matalalattiaraitiovaunuja, kun lännessäkin niitä vasta kehiteltiin. Länsimaiset yritykset ovat hankkineet haltuunsa entisten SEV-maiden teollisuutta ja tuottavat siellä hieman huokeimmin työvoimakustannuksin sitä, mitä ovat itse suunnitelleet.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Jospa osoittaisit sen, miten tuo tilasto on roskatilasto, tarkoitushakuinen ja kelvoton. Jatketaan aiheesta sitten. Se, että sinä sanot mielipiteenäsi kuviosta jotain ei ole minkään arvoista totuuden kannalta.


Lähteet tilastoon olisi hyvä nähdä jossain ja vertailun vuoksi myös rakennetut kaupunkiradat. Kaupunkiradat ja metro tulisi niputtaa saman otsikon alle, sillä molemmat ovat raskasta raideliikennettä. Pikaraitiotie taas omanaan katuratikan kanssa. Vertailutiedot eri kokoisissa kaupungeissa aloitetusta hankkeista olisi hyvä nähdä. Tiedot voivat olla oikein, mutta ne on voitava tarkistaa jostain, jos on eri mieltä asiasta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jaa mitkä systeemit? Ei minun tietääkseni Länsimetroa, saati sitten sen turvalaitteita ole vielä tehty..?


Ei ole tehty, ei.

Jos automaattijuna jää jostain syystä tunneliin esim. tulipalon vuoksi, niin pelastuslaitoksen kaluston pitää päästä sinne tunneliin. Tämä tapahtuu asemien kautta. Jos yhdellä asemavälillä on kaksi junaa, niin pelastuskalusto ei pääse junien väliin jäävälle tunnelialueelle. Tämänhetkiset lännen turvajärjestelyt on suunniteltu siltä pohjalta, että kullakin asemavälillä on enintään yksi juna, mikä rajoittaa minimivuorovälin yhta suureksi kuin se aika, joka junalla kestää kulkea linjan pisin asemaväli.

Jos halutaan 2,5 min vuoroväli, niin sitten pitää tehdä lisää asemia taikka muutoin varmistaa yhtä tehokas pääsy metroradalle muualta kuin asemilta. Ja taas tulee lisää "yllätyksiä" kustannusarvioon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten tuota tilastoa "metroavaukset" on luettava. Tarkoittaako tuo pelkkiä uusia metrokaupunkeja vai ylipäätään metron laajennuksia.


Kuvioon on laskettu vuosikymmenen aikana perustettujen uusien sellaisten raitiotie- tai metrojärjestelmien määrä, jotka ovat edelleen toiminnassa. Julkaisin kuvion kirjassani Mennäänkö metrolla ja siellä tämä asia on selitetty. Kuin myös se, mitä tarkoitetaan raitiovaunulla, esimetrolla ja metrolla. Ja on mainittu myös lähteet: www.LRTA.org ja www.Urbanrail.net. Aineisto on keväältä 2007.

1900-luvun lopulla on perustettu raitioteitä uudelleen kaupunkeihin, joista ne on lopetettu. Tällainen järjestelmä ei esiinny kahteen kertaan, koska kerran lopetettuna se ei esiinny ensimmäisen aloituksensa vuosikymmenen tilastossa.




> Metroja on 2000-luvulla rakennettu Euroopassa enemmän kuin viisi: Lontoo, Pariisi, Madrid, Wien, Oslo, Kööpenhamina, Munchen, Milano jne. Näitä on paljon.


Metrojen avausvuodet:
Lontoo	1863
Valencia	1888
Budapest	1896
Glasgow	1896
Wuppertal	1898
Pariisi	1900
Berliini	1902
Hampuri	1912
Madrid	1919
Barcelona	1924
Oslo	1928
Tukholma	1950
Rooma	1955
Ateena	1957
Lissabon	1959
Milano	1964
Rotterdam	1968
München	1972
Nürnberg	1972
Praha	1974
Brysseli	1976
Amsterdam	1977
Marseille	1977
Lyon	1978
Wien	1978
Bukaresti	1979
Helsinki	1982
Lille	1983
Istambul	1989
Genova	1990
Napoli	1993
Toulouse	1993
Varsova	1995
Kööpenhamina	2002
Rennes	2002
Torino	2006
Tessaloniki	2006
Lausanne	2007

Kuviossa eivät ole mukana entisen Neuvostoliiton alueen metrot:
Moskova	1935
Pietari	1955
Kiova	1960
Kharkiv	1975
Minsk	1984
Nizhny Novgorod	1985
Samara	1987
Dnipropetrovs Ukraina	1995
Kazan	1997
Sofia	1998




> Jos taas 5 tarkoittaa uusia kaupunkeja, onko raitioteissä "asteikko" sama? Eli että 45 uuteen kaupunkiin on tullut raitiotie 2000-luvulla. En usko tätä.


Barcelona	1858
Geneve	1862
Haag	1864
Berlin	1865
Warszawa	1865
Wien	1865
Budapest	1866
Stuttgart	1868
Brysseli	1869
Barcelona	1872
Dresden	1872
Frankfurt Main	1872
Hannover	1872
Leipzig	1872
Porto	1872
Torino	1872
Antwerpen	1873
Gdansk	1873
Lissabon	1873
Bucuresti	1874
Lille	1874
Amsterdam	1875
Gent	1875
Napoli	1875
Oslo	1875
Praha	1875
Bremen	1876
Düsseldorf	1876
Milano	1876
München	1876
Karlsruhe	1877
Kassel	1877
Köln	1877
Magdeburg	1877
Tukholma	1877
Graz	1878
Ludwigshafen	1878
Mannheim	1878
Braunschweig	1879
Göteborg	1879
Rotterdam	1879
Szczecin	1879
Bydgoszcz	1880
Chemnitz	1880
Linz	1880
Potsdam	1880
Poznan	1880
Augsburg	1881
Dortmund	1881
Duisburg	1881
Nürnberg	1881
Rostock	1881
Schwerin	1881
St-Etienne	1881
Görlitz	1882
Halle	1882
Kraków	1882
Riga	1882
Roma	1882
Zürich	1882
Erfurt	1883
Mainz	1883
Trieste	1883
Brno	1884
Osijek	1884
Szeged	1884
Blackpool	1885
Heidelberg	1885
Oostende	1885
Darmstadt	1886
WienBaden	1886
Charleroi	1887
Halberstadt	1887
Krefeld	1888
Tallinna	1888
Valencia	1888
Bern	1890
Bonn	1891
Helsinki	1891
Innsbruck	1891
Kosice	1891
Torun	1891
Zagreb	1891
Beograd	1892
Gera	1892
Neuchâtel	1892
Würzburg	1892
Essen	1893
Strausberg	1893
Bochum-Gelsenkirchen	1894
Dessau	1894
Gmunden	1894
Gotha/Thüringer WB	1894
Katowice	1894
Ostrava	1894
Plauen	1894
Zwickau	1894
Basel	1895
Bratislava	1895
Elblag	1895
Sarajevo	1895
Zürich	1895
Arad	1896
Grudziadz	1896
Salzburg	1896
Brandenburg	1897
Liberec	1897
Miskolc	1897
Mülheim	1897
Oberhein	1897
Ulm	1897
Bad Schandau	1898
Frankfurt Oder	1898
Linz	1898
Lódz	1898
Wien	1898
Galati	1899
Gorzów	1899
Liepaya	1899
Oolomouc	1899
Plzen	1899
Timisoara	1899
Bielefeld	1900
Braila	1900
Iasi	1900
Nordhausen	1900
Freiburg	1901
Jena	1901
Sofia	1901
Trondheim	1901
Cottbus	1903
Sintra	1903
Norrköping	1904
Oradea	1905
Sibiu	1905
Han-sur-Lesse	1906
Soprabolzano	1907
Tukholma	1907
Trenciansca	1909
Schöneiche	1910
Debrecen	1911
Barcelona	1912
BernWorb	1913
Rhein-Haart	1913
Sollér	1913
Woltersdorf	1913
Roma	1917
Daugavpils	1946
Most	1957
Czestochowa	1959
Newcastle/Tyne	1980
Utrecht	1983
Constanta	1984
Nantes	1985
Brasov	1987
Cluj-Napoca	1987
Craiova	1987
Grenoble	1987
Ploesti	1987
Sofia	1987
Resita	1988
Valencia	1988
Istanbul	1989
Laon	1989
Genova	1990
Istanbul	1990
Botosani	1991
Lausanne	1991
Tukholma	1991
Konya	1992
Machester	1992
Paris	1992
GeneveBellegarde	1994
Rouen	1994
Sheffiled	1994
Strasbourg	1994
Ankara	1996
Oberhausen	1996
Izmir	1997
Saarbrücken	1997
Bergen	1998
Alacant	1999
Antalya	1999
Birmingham	1999
Lontoo	2000
Lyon	2000
Montpellier	2000
Orléans	2000
Tukholma	2000
Houten	2001
Riffelalp Hotel	2001
Bilbao(Bilbo)	2002
Bursa	2002
Porto	2002
Bordeaux	2003
Gouda-Leiden	2003
Messina	2003
Moda (Istanbul-Kadiköy)	2003
Ateena	2004
Barcelona	2004
Caen	2004
Dublin	2004
Eskisehir	2004
Nottingham	2004
Adana	2006
Almada	2006
Clermont-Ferrand	2006
Glattal	2006
Malaga	2006
Mulhouse	2006
Rotterdam-Haag	2006
Sassari	2006
Stourbridge	2006
Valenciennes	2006
Vélez-Málaga	2006
Aulnay-Bondy	2007
Cagliari	2007
Firenze (Florence)	2007
Keyseri	2007
Le Mans	2007
Madrid	2007
Marseille	2007
Nice	2007
Parla	2007
Roma	2007
Santa Cruz Tenerife	2007
Sevilla	2007

Muutama (11 kaupunkia 227 järjestelmästä) kaupungin nimi esiintyy useammin kuin kerran, koska niissä on kysymys erillisistä järjestelmistä. Esim. Tukholmasta on lueteltu Nockeby, Lidingö, Djurgården ja Tvärbana. Mutta ei 1968 lopetettua keskustan raitiotietä.

Metroissa taas on mukana paikallisrautateitä, joita on muutettu metroiksi eri tavoin. Esim. rakentamalla keskustaan tunneliosuus, jolloin rautatietä on alettu kutsua metroksi. Tarkkaan ottaen Lontoon Circle Line oli myös alunperin rautatie höyryvetureineen ja matkustajavaunuineen. Vasta 1890 kun rata sähköistettiin, siitä tuli jotain sellaista, mitä metrolla nykyään ymmärretään. 

Huomaan, että onhan tässä mukana entinen sosialistinen Eurooppa, mutta ei entistä Neuvostoliittoa ja sen Euroopan puoleista osaa.

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

Kiitos Antero ! Hyvin perusteltu, kyllä se tosiaan näin on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aika hurjasti sanottu, kun vertailukohtana on Länsimetro. Läsimetrokaan ei luo uusia yhteyksiä, vaan korvaa nykyisiä mahdollisesti paremmilla. Pisara parantaa kaikkien kaupunkiratojen asemien käyttäjien yhteyksiä laajoihin osiin keskustaa ja lisäksi nopeuttaa olennaisesti vaihtoja metrosta lähijunaan. Nämä eivät siis ole uusia yhteyksiä, mutta Länsimetro on?


Riippuu aivan siitä montako asemaa pisaralle tehdään ja minne ne sijoitetaan. Itse toivoisin että niitä tulisi ainakin 4 (Töölö, Kamppi, Esplanadi, Hakaniemi), mutta pelkään että mun ehdottamani Kamppi ja Esplanadi korvataan yhdellä metron kanssa päällekkäisellä Rautatientorin asemalla. 




> USA:ssa on myös tapana rakentaa melko ylimitoitettuja "light rail" -ratkaisuja, jotka ovat käytännössä metroja eristettyine ratoineen. Vaunut vain ovat pieniä koska matkustajamäärätkin ovat monilla näistä järjestelmistä pieniä.


Esimerkiksi missä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikähän nyt oikein perustelee viisinkertaisen kilometrihinnan? (Tai kolminkertaisen worst case). Molemmat pystyvät kuljettamaan sen suurimman ennakoidun maksimikuorman, joten suurimpi kuormitus ei vielä ole syy.


Ei kai mikään muu "perustele" viisinkertaista km-hinta kuin maasto-olosuhteet, jotka ovat niin paljon vaikeammat länteen mentäessä kun on ylitettävä tai alitettava vesistö kahteen kertaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jaa mitkä systeemit? Ei minun tietääkseni Länsimetroa, saati sitten sen turvalaitteita ole vielä tehty..?


Tuo olis kiinnostava tietää tarkemmin, mistä johtuu tuo automaattimetron vaatima turvaetäisyys, että kahta junaa ei saa päästää linjalle, jos ei ole näköyhteyttä niiden välillä. Onko automaattiohjatussa metrossa jokin "silmä" joka vahtii ettei törmätä toiseen junaan vai mistä tuo näköyhteysvaatimus tulee? Olen aina kuvitellut että automaattimetro saa käskynsä joillain rataan upotetuilla antureilden kauttaa, kuten rautateilläkin. Siksi minua ihmetyttää tuo näköyhteysvaatimus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitenkä niin? Kyllä Länsiväylälle busseja mahtuu. Jos ei muu auta, niin poistetaan vaikka pari autokaistaa :-) 
> 
> Mutta vakavammin, en usko, että Länsiväylän liikennemäärät tulevat paljoa kasvamaan, koska uudisrakentamisesta pääosa sijoittuu niemenkärjen ulkopuolelle. Odotettavissa oleva liikenne voidaan hoitaa busseilla, jos mitään muuta ratkaisua ei tehdä.


Kyllä länsiväylälle busseja mahtuu, mutta se ongelmakohta on Ruoholahti, sekä Jätkäsaari ym jotka rakennetaan täyteen, ja lisäävät liikenteen kuormitusta hankalassa liikenteen solmukohdassa. Ruuhkat Ruoholahdessa heijastuvat jo länsiväylän päättymiskohtaan asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä tapahtumankulku on ihan oikein, mutta ei Rainerin väittämä, että matlalattiaraitiovaunujen teknologia olisi peräisin DDR:stä.


En väitä että olisi keksitty siellä, vaan yhdyn väitteeseesi että entisen DDR:n kiskokalustotehtaat tarvitsivat töitä muurin hajottua, ja yksi tapa oli ryhtyä valmistamaan raitiovaunuja. 




> DDR ei edes saanut virallisesti valmistaa raitiovaunuja lainkaan, koska itäblokissa raitiovaunujen valmistus oli keskitetty Tatralle Tsekkoslovakiaan. Tosin sillä poikkeuksella, että Neuvostoliitto sai johtajavaltiona tietenkin tehdä itse mitä halusi eli teki omat raitiovaununsa.


Eikö Gothan vaunutehdas ollut DDR:ssä? Mutta niiden valmistus taisi loppua jossain vaiheessa. 

Mutta entisen itä-Saksan lukuisilla raitiotiekaupungeilla oli varmaan isoja korjaamoja ja konepajoja joissa vaunuja huollettiin ja korjattiin, ja niistä  varmaan se tietotaito ja lukkarinrakkaus, joka mahdollisti uusien vaunujen valmistuksen käynnistämisen aika nopeasti muurin kaaduttua, saattaa olla lähtöisin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos halutaan 2,5 min vuoroväli, niin sitten pitää tehdä lisää asemia taikka muutoin varmistaa yhtä tehokas pääsy metroradalle muualta kuin asemilta. Ja taas tulee lisää "yllätyksiä" kustannusarvioon.


Eikö niitä hätäpoistumiskuiluja rakenneta tiheämpään kuin asemia, jos asemaväli ylittää 2 km? Pitääkö metroradan olla nykyään sellainen että sillä pystyy ajamaan paloautolla? 

t, Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Kuvioon on laskettu vuosikymmenen aikana perustettujen uusien sellaisten raitiotie- tai metrojärjestelmien määrä, jotka ovat edelleen toiminnassa.
> 
> 1900-luvun lopulla on perustettu raitioteitä uudelleen kaupunkeihin, joista ne on lopetettu. Tällainen järjestelmä ei esiinny kahteen kertaan, koska kerran lopetettuna se ei esiinny ensimmäisen aloituksensa vuosikymmenen tilastossa.


Vaikuttava lista, mutta ei aivan vedenpitävä.

Barcelona on ainakin kahteen kertaan ja se ensimmäinen avaus tarkoittanee nykyistä Tibidabo-museolinjaa. Perinnelinjojahan ei kai pitäisi luetella. Suomen kielisiä kaupunkien nimiä voisi käyttää järjestelmällisesti, esim. Harkova. Turkin Izmir ja Konya eivät ole Euroopassa vaan Aasiassa. Tarkemmalla syynillä löytynee muutakin?

Allaolevat *venäläiset* raitiotiekaupungit kuuluvat Eurooppaan, muut venäläiset raitiotiet ovat maantieteellisesti Aasiassa. Lista on julkaistu SRS:n linkkisivulla. Kaupungit eivät esiinny AA:n listalla, vaikka Baltian SNTL:n aikaisia avauksia mainitaan.

Arkangeli (lakkautettu), Astrahan, Dzerzhinsk, Ivanovo, Izhevsk, Jaroslavl, Jekaterinburg, Kaliningrad, Kazan, Kolomna, Krasnodar, Krasnoturjinsk, Kursk, Lipetsk, Magnitogorsk, Moskova, Naberezhnye Tshelny, Nizhnekamsk, Nizhnij Novgorod, Nizhnij Tagil, Noginsk, Novotroitsk, Novotsherkassk, Orjol, Orsk, Perm, Pietari, Pjatigorsk, Rjazan, Rostov-na-Donu, Salavat, Samara, Saratov, Shahty, Simbirsk, Smolensk, Staryj Oskol, Taganrog, Tsheljabinsk, Tsherepovets, Tula, Tver, Ufa, Ust-Katav, Vladikavkaz, Volgograd, Voronezh, Voltshansk, Volzhskij ja Zlatoust.

Sitten kun muistaa lisätä vielä Ukrainan ja Valko-Venäjän raitiotiet, on Eurooppa koossa. Nykykäsityksen mukaan Kaukasuksen ja Kaspianmeren entiset neuvostotasavallat eivät enää ole Eurooppaa, vaikka SNTL:n aikana Kaukasuksen neuvostotasavallat ja osa Kazakstanin neuvostotasavallasta laskettiinkin mukaan. Erinäisissä Euroopan laajuisissa toimielimissä niitäkin maita löytyy, ja ovathan aasialaiset Kypros ja Israelkin mukana eräissä tiimellyksissä.

Tämä näin toverillisessa hengessä! Vannomaan en mene näitten rivieni oikeellisuudesta, mutta antaneepa ainakin osviittaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo olis kiinnostava tietää tarkemmin, mistä johtuu tuo automaattimetron vaatima turvaetäisyys, että kahta junaa ei saa päästää linjalle, jos ei ole näköyhteyttä niiden välillä.


Kyse ei ole kulunvalvonnan toiminnasta, vaan pelastustoimien hoitamisesta. Jos tunnelissa on vain yksi juna, evakuointi toimii aina poispäin junasta kumpaan suuntaan hyvänsä. Ja pelastustoimet voidaan hoitaa kummasta suunnasta hyvänsä junaa lähestyen.

Jos tunnelissa on kaksi junaa, riskit kasvat, samoin mahdollisten riskitilanteiden vaihtoehdot ja niiden totetutumismahdollisuudet. Esimerkiksi se, että seuraava juna ajaa tunneliin pysähtyneen junan perään tai radalla pakenevien ihmisten päälle.

Poikkeustilanteissahan ei enää voi luottaa minkäänlaisten teknisten järjestelmien toimintaan, koska mikä hyvänsä ongelma vahingoittaa näitä järjestelmiä. Ongelmathan ovat ongelmia siksi, ettei tekninen järjestelmä ymmärrä ja kykene käsittelemään niitä, kun odottamattomia tilanteita ei ole otettu huomioon.




> Olen aina kuvitellut että automaattimetro saa käskynsä joillain rataan upotetuilla antureilden kauttaa, kuten rautateilläkin.


Juuri näin se tekee. Ja kun tuo yhteys katkeaa, ei ole enää hallinnassa, mitä juna tekee. Järjestelmä on tietenkin suunniteltu niin, että ilman yhteyttä juna pysähtyy - jos tekniikka toimii oikein. Mutta se ei ehkä toimikaan oikein. Eikä pysähtyminen myöskään tapahdu välittömästi, vaan junalla on hätäjarrutusmatka. Sillä matkalla voidaan törmätä edelliseen junaan tai ajaa yli tunnelissa pakenevien ihmisten.




> Siksi minua ihmetyttää tuo näköyhteysvaatimus.


Ei se ole näköyhteysvaatimus, vaan vaatimus siitä, että tunnelissa ei ole kahta junaa samanaikaisesti. Se on eri asia. Ja käytännössä siis toimitaan niin, ettei asemalla oleva juna voi saada lähtölupaa ennen kuin tunneli on vapaa. Tietenkin vikaantunut järjestelmä voi antaa lähtöluvan, vaikka tunnelissa olisi juna huolimatta siitä, että ei pitäisi olla. Mutta se on vähemmän paha mahdollisuus kuin se, että tunnelissa on aina varmasti toinen juna.




> Eikö niitä hätäpoistumiskuiluja rakenneta tiheämpään kuin asemia, jos asemaväli ylittää 2 km? Pitääkö metroradan olla nykyään sellainen että sillä pystyy ajamaan paloautolla?


Hätäpoistumiskuiluja on oltava 1 km välein. Mutta ne ovat kierreportaita, jotka ovat muutaman kymmenen metriä korkeita. Ne ovat aivan eri asia kuin että ensin voidaan evakuoitua asemahalliin ja sieltä pyritään edes pysähtyneitä rullaportaita käyttäen pois. Ja edeltä varmaan ymmärsit, ettei ole kysymys vain siitä, että jossain on tie ulos. Vaan kysymys on lisävahinkojen välttämisestä ja siitä, ettei evakuointi vaikeudu ja evakuoitavien määrä lisäänny.

Metrotunneliin ei ole tarkoitus ajaa paloautolla, vaan evakuointi perustuu liikkumiseen jalan. Se on nopein tapa kun on kyse junallisesta ihmisiä. Valitettavasti vain tunnelissa sekin on liian hidas pahimmissa katastrofeissa.

Metron turvallisuudesta myös Kaupunkiliikenne.netissä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hätäpoistumiskuiluja on oltava 1 km välein. Mutta ne ovat kierreportaita, jotka ovat muutaman kymmenen metriä korkeita. Ne ovat aivan eri asia kuin että ensin voidaan evakuoitua asemahalliin ja sieltä pyritään edes pysähtyneitä rullaportaita käyttäen pois. Ja edeltä varmaan ymmärsit, ettei ole kysymys vain siitä, että jossain on tie ulos. Vaan kysymys on lisävahinkojen välttämisestä ja siitä, ettei evakuointi vaikeudu ja evakuoitavien määrä lisäänny.
> 
> Metrotunneliin ei ole tarkoitus ajaa paloautolla, vaan evakuointi perustuu liikkumiseen jalan. Se on nopein tapa kun on kyse junallisesta ihmisiä. Valitettavasti vain tunnelissa sekin on liian hidas pahimmissa katastrofeissa.


Oikeastan nuo määräyksethän pitäisi samalla koskea myös silloilla kulkevia tai korkeilla aidoilla muusta ympäristöstä eristettyjä maanpäällisiä automaattiratoja? Täyttääkö itömetron nykyinen manpäällinen osuus kaikkia noita vaatimuksia?

----------


## Kari

> Kyllä länsiväylälle busseja mahtuu, mutta se ongelmakohta on Ruoholahti, sekä Jätkäsaari ym jotka rakennetaan täyteen, ja lisäävät liikenteen kuormitusta hankalassa liikenteen solmukohdassa. Ruuhkat Ruoholahdessa heijastuvat jo länsiväylän päättymiskohtaan asti.


Näin on. Ja tämän vuoksihan Ruoholahteen joudutaan tekemään uusia liikennejärjestelyjä siinäkin tapauksessa, että Länsimetroa ei rakenneta. Nämä järjestelyt on mahdollista toteuttaa niin, että bussiliikennettä eivät autot häiritse.

Minä näkisin alueen rakentamisen pikemminkin mahdollisuutena parantaa nykytilannetta. Selvää on joka tapauksessa se, että autoliikenteen määrää ydinkeskustassa ei paljonkaan enää voida kasvattaa edes tunneleita rakentamalla (jota nyt kovasti yritetään), ellei Suomesta satu esimerkiksi löytymään öljyä, jolloin kuluista ei enää tarvitse välittää.

Kari

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Oikeastan nuo määräyksethän pitäisi samalla koskea myös silloilla kulkevia tai korkeilla aidoilla muusta ympäristöstä eristettyjä maanpäällisiä automaattiratoja?


Tunnelissa tilanne on erilainen siksi, että palokaasut kertyvät tunneliin. Palokuolemat johtuvat yleensä palokaasuista.

Maan päällä riittää, että palavasta metrojunasta pääsee esim. 10 - 20 m päähän niin ettei kärvenny. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että jo päästyään junasta ulos esim. radalle on jo kohtuullisen turvassa. Maan alla pitää päästä koko kyseisestä tunnelista pois. 

Aitoihin voi tehdä hätäpoistumisteitä. Silloilta tarvitaan tietysti hätäpoistumisportaita tms. mutta kuten todettu, silloilla ei ole enää niin kauhea kiire kun on päässyt itse palokohdasta pois.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin on. Ja tämän vuoksihan Ruoholahteen joudutaan tekemään uusia liikennejärjestelyjä siinäkin tapauksessa, että Länsimetroa ei rakenneta. Nämä järjestelyt on mahdollista toteuttaa niin, että bussiliikennettä eivät autot häiritse.


Onhan kaikki mahdollista. Mutta täytyy muistaa että ihmiset Espoossa ovat halunneet länsimetron. Lukuisisa mielipidemittauksissa 2000-luvulla n 60-70% halusivat metron tai pikaraitiotien, mutta vain n 30% halusivat jatkaa pelkillä busseilla, niin että etelä-Espooseen ei rakenneta mitän raideliikennettä. 

Metroa halutaan varmasti ihan tunnepohjaisista syistä, eiväthän mitkään järkisyyt perustele sitä. Kyse on samanlaisesta ilmiöstä kuin uuden auton tai asunnon ostamisesta. Bussi on käynyt monen mielestä ilmeisesti "liian pieneksi". Bussi ei yksinkertaisesti houkuta matkustamaan minnekän, jos on varaa kulkea autolla, niin vältetään bussin käyttöä, ja jos ei, niin ollaan sitten kotona. Raitovaunu voi käydä metrosta, kunhan se täyttää tietyt laatukriteerit. Junakin tietysti voi, mutta bussi ei. 

On totta että metron hinta-arvio on noussut. Siksi pitää tutkia mahdollisuuksia tehdä se halvemmalla jollain tavalla. Mielipidemittaukset on tehty aikuisilla ihmisillä jotka ymmärtänevät että metron tai pikaraitiotien kaltainen joukkoliikenneinvestointi myös maksaa jotain, että kaikki ei tule ilmaiseksi, ja että verkoston peitto ainakin aluksi on aika suppea.  Silti yli puolet ovat halunneet sellaisen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikuttava lista, mutta ei aivan vedenpitävä.


En kiellä virheiden mahdollisuutta, täydellisyys ei toteutune koskaan eikä missään.




> Barcelona on ainakin kahteen kertaan ja se ensimmäinen avaus tarkoittanee nykyistä Tibidabo-museolinjaa. Perinnelinjojahan ei kai pitäisi luetella.


Barcelona ei ole ainoa tällainen tapaus. Tein tilastossa se linjavedon, että itsenäiset ja erillisinä toimivat (esim. raideleveyden tain muun teknisen eron vuoksi) aikaisempien raitioteiden jäänteet ovat mukana. Koska ne ovat toiminnaltaan ja laajuudeltaan yhtä merkittäviä kuin muutamat pienimmät normaalit järjestelmät. Museoliikenne normaaliverkolla ei kelpaa mukaan.




> Suomen kielisiä kaupunkien nimiä voisi käyttää järjestelmällisesti, esim. Harkova. Turkin Izmir ja Konya eivät ole Euroopassa vaan Aasiassa. Tarkemmalla syynillä löytynee muutakin?


En kerännyt taulukkoa julkaistavaksi, joten nimiä en edes pyrkinyt suomentamaan. Nyt kun tuon tänne laitoin, kopioin sen vain sellaisenaan kuin sitä itse käytin.




> Allaolevat *venäläiset* raitiotiekaupungit kuuluvat Eurooppaan, muut venäläiset raitiotiet ovat maantieteellisesti Aasiassa. Lista on julkaistu SRS:n linkkisivulla. Kaupungit eivät esiinny AA:n listalla, vaikka Baltian SNTL:n aikaisia avauksia mainitaan.


En löytänyt luotettavaa listaa Neuvostoliiton alueen raitioteistä, joten jätin ne Baltian neljää järjestelmää lukuun ottamatta pois samaan tapaan kuin eurooppalainen alan kirjallisuus. Vastaavan kohtelun saivat metrot, vaikka ne selvisivätkin helposti.




> Tämä näin toverillisessa hengessä! Vannomaan en mene näitten rivieni oikeellisuudesta, mutta antaneepa ainakin osviittaa.


Minähän olin vain metromyönteinen jättäessäni SNTL:n pois. Eikös tuossa ollut 51 raitiotietä ja metroja olisi tullut lisää vain 10. Olisi näyttänyt paljon synkemmältä metrojen kannalta.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aitoihin voi tehdä hätäpoistumisteitä. Silloilta tarvitaan tietysti hätäpoistumisportaita tms. mutta kuten todettu, silloilla ei ole enää niin kauhea kiire kun on päässyt itse palokohdasta pois.


Mutta eikö maksimaalisen huono onni voi silti toteutua jos junat ovat automaattiohjattuja, niin että kahden aseman välillä toinen juna voi törmätä evakuoitaviin jotka seisovat esim Kulosaaren sillalla? Pitäisikö tällaiseen varautua kanssa, vai onko se liiioiteltua?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minähän olin vain metromyönteinen jättäessäni SNTL:n pois. Eikös tuossa ollut 51 raitiotietä ja metroja olisi tullut lisää vain 10. Olisi näyttänyt paljon synkemmältä metrojen kannalta.


Oikeastaan koko lista olisi täydellinen vasta kun siellä on mukana myös lopetukset, eikä pelkästään avaukset. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielipidemittaukset on tehty aikuisilla ihmisillä jotka ymmärtänevät että metron tai pikaraitiotien kaltainen joukkoliikenneinvestointi myös maksaa jotain, että kaikki ei tule ilmaiseksi, ja että verkoston peitto ainakin aluksi on aika suppea.  Silti yli puolet ovat halunneet sellaisen.


Mielipidemittaukset mittaavat nimensä mukaisesti mielipidettä, joka on suunnilleen sama asia kuin luulo. Vastaajat luulevat, että heidän matkansa nopeutuu ja autoilu vähenee ja asuinympäristön laatu paranee, koska media toitottaa näitä valheita heille kaiken aikaa.

En usko, että metro saa kovinkaan suurta kannatusta, kun espoolaisille kerrotaan totuus näistä asioista. Esimerkiksi näin:

Kannatatko metron rakentamista, kun:
Joukkoliikenteen lipun hinta on nostettava 218 %Perheenne verot nousevat metron vuoksi 640  vuodessaMatka-aika pitenee suurimmalta osalta Etelä-EspoolaisiaBussiliikenteen vuoroväli ei lähimmällä pysäkillänne lyheneAutoilu lisääntyy metrosta huolimattaBussiliikenne asuinalueellanne ei muutu raideliikenteeksiViheralueillenne rakennetaan lisää asuntojaMetro ei vähennä ilmastonmuutosta
Näistä ainoastaan kahta ensimmäistä ei ole käsitelty missään viranomaisten dokumenteissa, mutta ne ovat johdettavissa Matinkylän metron julkisessa tiedossa olevista taloudellisista vaikutuksista. Katso: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espo...uluttaja-61898

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikeastaan koko lista olisi täydellinen vasta kun siellä on mukana myös lopetukset, eikä pelkästään avaukset.


... ja sitten olisi moitittu siitä, että siellä on kaupunkeja kahteen kertaan.

Eikö tämä nyt ole aika selkeätä, että tilastossa ovat toiminnassa olevat metrot ja raitiotiet ja milloin ne on avattu.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta eikö maksimaalisen huono onni voi silti toteutua jos junat ovat automaattiohjattuja, niin että kahden aseman välillä toinen juna voi törmätä evakuoitaviin jotka seisovat esim Kulosaaren sillalla? Pitäisikö tällaiseen varautua kanssa, vai onko se liiioiteltua?


Tällainen tilanne on mahdollinen. Pitääkö siihen varautua on kysymys, johon saavat antaa vastauksen ne, jotka meidän turvallisuudestamme ovat vastuussa.

Tällä hetkellä näyttää siltä, että ne jotka haluavat rakentaa metroa lisää ja haluavat tehdä siitä ilman kuljettajia toimivan, eivät halua varautua sen enempää sillalla kuin tunnelissakaan tähän tilanteeseen eli hyväksyvät, että niin siinä sitten käy.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Mutta eikö maksimaalisen huono onni voi silti toteutua jos junat ovat automaattiohjattuja, niin että kahden aseman välillä toinen juna voi törmätä evakuoitaviin jotka seisovat esim Kulosaaren sillalla? Pitäisikö tällaiseen varautua kanssa, vai onko se liiioiteltua?


Ja entäpä, jos samanaikaisesti Suomenlahdelta syöksyy tsunami Kulosaaren sillalle.  :Eek: 
Eiköhän nyt vähän jäitä hattuun...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En usko, että metro saa kovinkaan suurta kannatusta, kun espoolaisille kerrotaan totuus näistä asioista. Esimerkiksi näin:
> 
> Kannatatko metron rakentamista, kun:
> Joukkoliikenteen lipun hinta on nostettava 218 %Perheenne verot nousevat metron vuoksi 640  vuodessaMatka-aika pitenee suurimmalta osalta Etelä-EspoolaisiaBussiliikenteen vuoroväli ei lähimmällä pysäkillänne lyheneAutoilu lisääntyy metrosta huolimattaBussiliikenne asuinalueellanne ei muutu raideliikenteeksiViheralueillenne rakennetaan lisää asuntojaMetro ei vähennä ilmastonmuutosta


Jostkut näistä tulevat joka tapauksessa tavalla tai toisella, tuli metro tai ei. Esim uusien asuntojen rakentaminen tai joukkoliikenteen lipun hinnan nosto. Kysymys on kai lähinnä siitä minne ne uudet asunnot rakennetaan. Metro tai raideliikenne (myös pikaratikka) tukee enemmän keskitettyä rakentamista. Rakentamatta jättäminen koko asutuksen laajentumista kehyskuntiin  ja autoiluriippuvuutta. Voi  kysyä siksi kumpi tukee ilmastomuutosehkäisytavoitteita: rakentaminen keskeisille paikoille vai nurmijärviin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja entäpä, jos samanaikaisesti Suomenlahdelta syöksyy tsunami Kulosaaren sillalle.  
> Eiköhän nyt vähän jäitä hattuun...


Niin, halusin varmistua asiantuntijoilta, että koska heidän mielestään kahden automaattiohjatun metrojunan lähettäminen kahden aseman väliseen tunneliin ei onnistu, niin silloinhan samasta syystä ei kahden junan lähettämistä rataosuudelle jolla on pitkä silta pitäsi sallia. 

Itse kuvittelisin että nykyaikaisissa junissa, oli niissä sitten kuski tai ei, on tarpeelliset tunnistimet jotka ehkäsevät tällaisen maksimaalisen epäonnen. Kuvittelisin jo että bussi-tai raitiovaunuliikenteessäkin voi sattua pahoja mällejä useammin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> ... ja sitten olisi moitittu siitä, että siellä on kaupunkeja kahteen kertaan.


Tarkoitin että olisi täydellinen joukkoliiikennehistoriataulukko eri järjestelmien aloittamis- ja mahdollisine lopettamisvuosinen. Mutta se ei ehkä palvele samaa kohdejoukkoa sitten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jostkut näistä tulevat joka tapauksessa tavalla tai toisella, tuli metro tai ei. Esim uusien asuntojen rakentaminen tai joukkoliikenteen lipun hinnan nosto.


Tässä on vain se vaikutus, minkä metro aiheuttaa lipunhintaan. Jos tulee muita noston syitä, se tulee lisäksi. TramWest merkitsee tällä tavoin laskien lipun hintojen alentamista - mutta tämä kuviteltu mielipidemittaushan oli tarkoitettu vain kysymykseen metro vai ei, ei siihen, että pohdittaisiin jotain tiettyä vaihtoentoa. Metro vai ei -mittauksessa vaihtoehto-oletus on, että nykytila jatkuu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä on vain se vaikutus, minkä metro aiheuttaa lipunhintaan. Jos tulee muita noston syitä, se tulee lisäksi. TramWest merkitsee tällä tavoin laskien lipun hintojen alentamista - mutta tämä kuviteltu mielipidemittaushan oli tarkoitettu vain kysymykseen metro vai ei, ei siihen, että pohdittaisiin jotain tiettyä vaihtoentoa. Metro vai ei -mittauksessa vaihtoehto-oletus on, että nykytila jatkuu.


Joukkoliikennelippuja harvoin nostetaan jonkun uuden liikennemuodon käyttöönoton takia. Mahdolliset kohonneet kustannukset katetaan verosubventiolla. Ne jotka ovat vastanneet kyllä, kun on kysytty että haluavatko he metron, ovat kyllä osanneet arvioida että kunnallisveroprosentti saattaa nousta. 

Tämänkokoisissa hankkeissa nousu on korkeintan puoli prosssaa. Jokainen voi  itse arvioida paljonko joutuisi silloin maksamaan. Vastaajat osannevat myös arvioida että metron rakentaminen + lisää asuntoja merkitsee väkimäärän kasvua joka pienentää henkilökohtaista maksuosuutta. Osalle sellainen kasvuskenaario on tietenkin myrkkyä, je he kuulunevat tuohon 30%:iin jotka eivät halua raideliikennettä. 

Ymmärtääkseni mielipidemittauksissa on kysytty metro, pikaraitiotie vai bussi. Bussi on saanut n 30%, raiteet yhteensä 60-70, osalla ei ole ollut kantaa koko asiasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Onhan kaikki mahdollista. Mutta täytyy muistaa että ihmiset Espoossa ovat halunneet länsimetron. Lukuisisa mielipidemittauksissa 2000-luvulla n 60-70% halusivat metron tai pikaraitiotien, mutta vain n 30% halusivat jatkaa pelkillä busseilla, niin että etelä-Espooseen ei rakenneta mitän raideliikennettä.


Lähde? Helsingin Sanomat, kenties? Eiköhän mielipidemittauksin saada juuri sellainen tulos kuin halutaan. Ja ellei saada, tulosta ei julkaista. Ja kun lehdistö käyttää näitä mielipidemittauksia oman agendansa ajamiseen, niin lopputuloshan on tiedossa.




> Metroa halutaan varmasti ihan tunnepohjaisista syistä, eiväthän mitkään järkisyyt perustele sitä. Kyse on samanlaisesta ilmiöstä kuin uuden auton tai asunnon ostamisesta.


Minusta on ihan Ok, jos metroa kannatetaan tunnesyistä. Ja jos 70 % espoolaisista on sitä mieltä että metro rakennetaan kun se on niin "kuuli" ja "kiva", niin sittenhän se demokratian mukaisesti rakennetaan.

Mutta vika on siinä, että useimmat kannattajat perustelevat metron rakentamista järkiargumentein, kuten:
 - metro vähentää Länsiväylän autoliikennettä
 - metro parantaa joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä
 - metro maksaa itsensä takaisin pienempinä liikennöintikustannuksina
 - vain vannoutunut autoilija voi vastustaa metroa

Kyllähän pääosa tämänkin palstan lukijoista tietää yllämainittujen käsitysten olevan vääriä, mutta väki yleensä perustaa käsiityksensä siihen, mitä lehdistä lukevat. Ja kun Helsingin alueella ei ole kuin yksi merkittävä media, jota ei tässä(kään) asiassa voi pitää tasapuolisena tai riippumattomana, niin käsitykset myös pysyvät väärinä.

Onneksi Suomessa on edustuksellinen demokratia, ehkä jotain on vielä tehtävissä vaikka pahalta näyttää.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllähän pääosa tämänkin palstan lukijoista tietää yllämainittujen käsitysten olevan vääriä, mutta väki yleensä perustaa käsiityksensä siihen, mitä lehdistä lukevat. Ja kun Helsingin alueella ei ole kuin yksi merkittävä media, jota ei tässä(kään) asiassa voi pitää tasapuolisena tai riippumattomana, niin käsitykset myös pysyvät väärinä.


Metrosta on kirjoitettu Espoossa ilmestyvässä Länsiväylä-lehdessä paljon enemmän kuin Hesarissa. Sekä kriittisiä että myönteisiä mielipiteitä on esitetty vuoronperään. Kyllä metrosta on käyty aika avointa kansalaiskesustelua yleisesti ottaen. Niistä mieliidemittauksista olen lukenut nimenomaan Länsiväylässä. 

Jos minulta kysyttäisiin nyt, haluanko joko metron tai muun raideliikenteen pelkän bussin sijaan nyt, vaikka tietäisin että se voi nostaa kunnallisveroäyriä, merktsee rakentamisen lisäämistä ja vaikka se ei tule minun kaupunginosaani edes, niin vastaisin kyllä siitä huolimatta. 

Siksi että:
- pitkällä tähtäimellä se parantaa liikenneyhteyksiä ja lisää palvelutarjontaa sekä Espoon keskeisillä paikoilla että myös minun kotikaupunginosassani
- mahdolistaa kaupunkimaisen, nopeiden raideliikenneyhteyksien ääressä asumisen useammille halukkaille
- mahdollistaa riitävän asuntovolyymin rakentamista niin että jälkikasvullakin on mahdollisuus asua pk-seudulla kohtuuhinnoin, eikä ole pakko muuttaa taloudellisista syistä pois pk-seudulta kauas periferiaan
- parantaa työpaikkojen sijoittumismahdollisuuksia Espoossa ja Helsinign seudun kilpailukykyä yleensä
- vähentää tai ainakin hillitsee autoilun kasvua kehäykkösellä
- siirtää tarvetta rakentaa Histan kaltaisia kauas sijoittuvia pelkästään maantieliikenteen varassa olevia tytärkaupunkeja
- on tärkeä avaus pk-seudun kaupunkien yhteistyön syventämiselle

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> USA:ssa on myös tapana rakentaa melko ylimitoitettuja "light rail" -ratkaisuja, jotka ovat käytännössä metroja eristettyine ratoineen. Vaunut vain ovat pieniä koska matkustajamäärätkin ovat monilla näistä järjestelmistä pieniä.


Täällä pyydettiin esimerkkiä. Esimerkkejäkin on kahdenlaisia:

1. Vaunujen pienuus. Yhdysvalloissa yleensä modernit raitiovaunut ovat 6-akselisia, siis samankokoisia kuin Suomessa. Helsingissä raitiovaunut ovat alimitoitettuja, mutta Yhdysvaltain suurissa kaupungeissa niillä pärjätään hyvin.

Monissa kaupungeissa (esim. New Orleans) on ajossa pelkästään neliakselisia vaunuja. Ne ovat pieniä ainakin verrattuna entisaikaan: Pacific Electric 1528. PE:n 1500-sarjan vaunut ovat varmaan olleet suurimpia jäykkärunkoisia raitiovaunuja telikeskipisteiden väliltä ja leveydeltä mitattuna. Tuollaiset varmaan kelpaisivat tämän foorumin metroharrastajillekin TramWestin vaunuiksi? Minun mielestäni tuon kokoiset raitiovaunut olisivat hyviä Hamina-Helsinki-Pori-reitille.

2. Raitiotiet ovatkin käytännössä eristettyjä metroratoja. Koska en ole Amerikassa käynyt, en osaa sanoa varmaksi. Mutta eikös esimerkiksi vuonna 2004 avattu Minneapolisin raitiotie ole käytännössä eristetty? Ruuhka-aikoina kuusiakselisia vaunuja kytketään kaksi yhteen ja näillä junilla ajetaan 7-8 minuutin välein, joten kovin on alhainen kysyntä.

Toinen esimerkki voisi olla vaikkapa Dallasin DART. Katso kuvia Lightrailnow:ssa. Eristetyltä näyttää; keskikaupungillakin on selvästi asema, ja varsin vähän on matkustajia tulossa junasta. Vertailun vuoksi samalla sivulla on kuva 1950-luvun raitiotiestä Dallasissa. Näiden vanhojen järjestelmien nimi olikin 'streetcar' erotuksena nykyisestä 'light railista'.

Paras esimerkki eristetystä _light railista_ on varmaan Kanadan O-Train. Viimeistään Wikipedian kuva kertoo, kuinka kevyestä light railista on kyse. Meillä Euroopassahan tuollaiset junat ovat raskaita ja nopeita taajamajunia. O-Trainin junat eivät ole katuajokelpoisia, joten ehkä tämä esimerkki on väärässä viestiketjussa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paras esimerkki eristetystä _light railista_ on varmaan Kanadan O-Train. Viimeistään Wikipedian kuva kertoo, kuinka kevyestä light railista on kyse. Meillä Euroopassahan tuollaiset junat ovat raskaita ja nopeita taajamajunia. O-Trainin junat eivät ole katuajokelpoisia, joten ehkä tämä esimerkki on väärässä viestiketjussa.


Niin, mutta lähinnä siksi että se Ottawan juna on dieselkäyttöinen. 

Sinänsä nuo USA:n esimerkit olkoot vähän "varoittavia", että kun autoistumisaste on päästetty nousemaan niin korkeaksi kuin on, niin mitkään vippaskonstit eivät tunnu riittävän saadakseen pinttyneet autoilijat joukkoliikenteeseen. Dallas ja Minneapolishan lienevät Helsinkiä jonkun verran suurempia kaupunkeja, joten potentiaalisia matkustajiahan pitäisi löytyä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

Nythän tämä turvallisuuskeskustelu meni mielenkiintoiseksi... En nyt ala lainailemaan viestejä, koska niitä on sen verran monta, vaan kirjoitan tähän joitain pointteja:

Ei pelastuslaitoksen henkilöstön tarvitse tunneliin mennä välttämättä asemien kautta. Ei nykymetrossa, eikä Länsimetrossakaan. Jos lyhin tie kulkee pystykuilun kautta, se lienee käyttökelpoisin. Lisäksi pelastushenkilöstö voi lähestyä useampiakin reittejä yhtäaikaa. Eikä heidän etenemistään tilanteen tullen estä toinen juna. Viimeistään tässä vaiheessa (pelastuslaitos radalle) liikenne on myös pysäytetty ja virrat katkaistu... Jos matkustajia haahuilee jo tunnelissa, se on tehty tietysti ennenkin.

Mihin perustuu tieto 4 min turvavälistä? Länsimetroahan tullaan ajamaan automaatilla, ja automaattia puuhaavathan nimenomaan haluavat lyhentää vuoroväliä... Ja eikö automaatin (tai jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan) ideana ole nimenomaan se, että junien turvaetäisyydet elävät tilanteen mukaan. Miksi ihmeessä samalla asemavälillä ei voisi olla kahta junaa? 

Esiin nostettu tilanne, jossa tunnelissa palaa metro, ja takaa tuleva juna törmää evakuoitaviin, on kyllä melkoisen älytön skenaario. Jaa miksikö:

-Turvajärjestelmissähän pyritään aina pelaamaan varman päälle. Voisinpa veikata, että takaa tuleva juna pysähtyy, jos edellä oleva juna pysähtyy äkisti ja siellä ruvetaan aukomaan ovia jne... 

-Onhan siellä valvomossakin ihmisiä, jotka varmasti pystyvät nopeasti pysäyttämään tällaisessa tilanteessa sen takaa tulevan junan. 

-Nykyisessäkin tunnelissa on paloilmaisin, eiköhän ole Länsimetrossakin. Jos se havaitsee palon, pysähtynee takaa tuleva juna tästäkin syystä.

-Vaikka juna ei vielä näidenkään perusteella pysähtyisi, olisi sen nopeus onnettomuusjunaa lähestyttäessä (=siellä missä ihmisiä juoksee vastaan) todella hiljainen. 

-Junan alle ei voi jäädä, jos et juokse keskellä kiskoja.

..noin muutaman perustelun mainitakseni. Niistäkään huolimatta todennäköisyys ei ole tuolle skenaariollenne tasan 0, mutta ei se ole sitä millekkään muullekaan onnettomuudelle.

----------


## Joona

> Barcelona ei ole ainoa tällainen tapaus. Tein tilastossa se linjavedon, että itsenäiset ja erillisinä toimivat (esim. raideleveyden tain muun teknisen eron vuoksi) aikaisempien raitioteiden jäänteet ovat mukana. Koska ne ovat toiminnaltaan ja laajuudeltaan yhtä merkittäviä kuin muutamat pienimmät normaalit järjestelmät.


Eli samassa kaupungissa sijaitsevat keskenään yhteensopimattomat raitiotiet lasketaan erikseen, mutta yhteensopimattomat metrot vain kerran? Vai pystyykö Lontoon surface-junilla ajamaan tube-tunneleissa, Berliinin Großprofil-junilla mahtuu Kleinprofil-tunneleihin ja Pariisin kumipyöräjunat kulkevat hyvin teräspyöräisten radoilla? Myös vertaaminen pelkkiin metroihin kaiken raskaan kaupunkiraideliikenteen asemesta vääristää tilastoa. 

Objektiivisempaa tietoa olisi esimerkiksi vain kaupunkimäärän laskeminen, järjestelmien kuljettamien matkustajamäärien vertaaminen tai verkkojen pituuksien vertaaminen. Niillä vaan raitioteitä ei voi todistaa yhtä näyttävästi paremmaksi. Tällaisten taulukoiden esittäminen vaan syö ikävästi uskottavuutta hyvältä asialta. Näkisin itse mielellään Tramwest-suunnitelman toteutuvan ja itämetronkin korvaamisen pikaraitiotiellä, mutta ei näytä hyvältä jos yksi Suomen tunnetuimmista pikaraitiotien kannattajista turvautuu asia-argumenttien sijaan propagandaan.

----------


## Kari

> Metrosta on kirjoitettu Espoossa ilmestyvässä Länsiväylä-lehdessä paljon enemmän kuin Hesarissa. Sekä kriittisiä että myönteisiä mielipiteitä on esitetty vuoronperään. Kyllä metrosta on käyty aika avointa kansalaiskesustelua yleisesti ottaen. Niistä mieliidemittauksista olen lukenut nimenomaan Länsiväylässä.


Onhan tuota kansalaiskeskustelua kieltämättä käyty. Mutta epäilempä että sitä käyvät tahot ovat varsin pieni ryhmä kun koko väestöä ajatellaan. Ja useimmat vastaavat perustuen mielikuviin, esimerkiksi:
kannatan joukkoliikennettä, metro on joukkoliikennettä, niinpä kannatan metroa.

Mitä taas tulee Länsiväylään, pitää myös muistaa se, kuinka paljon siellä julkaistusta materiaalista (esimerkiksi mielipidekyselyistä) nojaa Hesarin juttuihin. Lisäksi ne Hesarin jutut vaikuttavat niiden Länsiväylän toimittajienkin mielipiteisiin. Ilman kummempia salaliittoteorioitakin voidaan todeta, että Hesarin valta alueen mielipiteen muokkaajana on melkoisen suuri. Aivan liian suuri omasta mielestäni.

Mikäli median vaikutusvalta ja vaikutusmekanismit demokratiaan ja vallankäyttöön kiinnostavat, niin kannattaa tutustua esimerkiksi Noam Chomskyn tuotantoon. (Internetistäkin löytyy ihan dokumenttiluonteista esitystäkin, jos lontoonkieli ei tuota ongelmia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHJHG...eature=related )




> Siksi että:
> - pitkällä tähtäimellä se parantaa liikenneyhteyksiä ja lisää palvelutarjontaa sekä Espoon keskeisillä paikoilla että myös minun kotikaupunginosassani


En nyt tiedä, mitä tarkoitat pitkällä tähtäimellä, mutta ei minusta siltä näytä. Pikemminkin suuntaus on enemmän sellainen, että kaikki liikenne tungetaan Länsiväylän käytävään, koska se on YTV:n talouden kannalta edullisin ratkaisu. Tämä vähentää yhteysvaihtoehtojen määrää ja näivettää yhteyksiä esimerkiksi akselilla Tapiola - Munkkiniemi - Töölö. 

Mielestäni olisi parempi yrittää yhdistää Tapiolan aluetta enemmän kantakaupunkiin ja kehittää alueen sisäistä liikennettä, kuin kuvitella että se on joku lähiö, johon riittää pari metroasemaa.




> - mahdolistaa kaupunkimaisen, nopeiden raideliikenneyhteyksien ääressä asumisen useammille halukkaille


Väitän, että mikä tahansa esitetty tai kuviteltavissa oleva raidehanke PK-seudulla mahdollistaa sen useammalle (suhteessa käytettyyn rahamäärään)




> - mahdollistaa riitävän asuntovolyymin rakentamista niin että jälkikasvullakin on mahdollisuus asua pk-seudulla kohtuuhinnoin, eikä ole pakko muuttaa taloudellisista syistä pois pk-seudulta kauas periferiaan


Tällaisten hankkeiden jatkuessa ne kyllä karkaavat sinne periferiaan jo pelkästään veroäyrin nousun vuoksi. Toisaalta, kun tiedetään, että maan arvo nousee metroaseman välittömässä liityntäliikenteen alueella laskee, niin ne metroaseman läheisyydessä olevat asunnot tulevat olemaan kalliimpia kuin muualla jolloin sinne ei tule köyhiä asumaan. Toisaalta liityntäliikenteen alueella taas on sitten välttävät joukkoliikennepalvelut. Vaikeaa on.




> - parantaa työpaikkojen sijoittumismahdollisuuksia Espoossa ja Helsinign seudun kilpailukykyä yleensä


Miten se, että alueella toteutetaan epätarkoituksenmukaisia liikennejärjestelyjä parantaa alueen kilpailukykyä. Muutenkin tämä "kilpailukyky" tuntuu olevan taikasana, johon nojaamalla voidaan perustella mitä tahansa hanketta, jolla tavalliselta sukankuluttajalta viedään rahat taskusta.




> - vähentää tai ainakin hillitsee autoilun kasvua kehäykkösellä


Tästä ei ole minkäänlaista näyttöä. Enkä itse ainakaan siihen usko.




> - siirtää tarvetta rakentaa Histan kaltaisia kauas sijoittuvia pelkästään maantieliikenteen varassa olevia tytärkaupunkeja


En usko. Mielestäni nykyinen metro, ja sen laajenemisesta tappeleminen ja sen hidas laajeneminen (joka johtuu tähtitieteellisistä kustannuksista) on merkittävä syy autokaupungin kasvamiseen. Länsimetron rakentaminen siirtää tosiasiallisesti muita suurempia joukkoliikennehankkeita 10 vuodella eteenpäin, ja autokaupunki senkuin kasvaa...




> - on tärkeä avaus pk-seudun kaupunkien yhteistyön syventämiselle


Tätä se voi olla, tai sitten olla olematta. Aika katkeran oloisesti siellä Espoon valtuustossa tunnuttiin suhtautuvan (väitettyihin) Helsingin uhailuihin. Sillä laillahan sitä "yhteistyötä" tehdään että yksi määrää mitä tehdään ja muut maksavat.

Kari

----------


## Compact

> En löytänyt luotettavaa listaa Neuvostoliiton alueen raitioteistä, joten jätin ne Baltian neljää järjestelmää lukuun ottamatta pois samaan tapaan kuin eurooppalainen alan kirjallisuus. Vastaavan kohtelun saivat metrot, vaikka ne selvisivätkin helposti.


Ole hyvä, tässä on luotettava lista Venäjän Euroopan puolen olemassaolevista raitioteistä avaamisvuosineen, sekä Ukraina ja Valko-Venäjä. Samoin näiden maiden metrot. Johdinautotkin onnistuisivat, mutta ei nyt tähän laiteta.

Kummallista kun ei käyttämäsi "eurooppalainen alan kirjallisuus" noita tunne, vastaava alan kirjallisuus minulla ne tuntee. Pitää vain rajata pois Aasian puolen kaupungit, eikä sekään ole vaikeaa. Tässä on bonuksena vielä kaupunkien nimet niin hyvällä suomella kuin pystyin.

Viitattiin myös, että neuvostoyhteiskunnan raitioteiden rakentamista ei voi verrata kapitalististen maiden vastaavaan. Lihavoin luetteloon ne kaupungit, jotka on avattu ennen vallankumousta eli ovat syntyneet kapitalistisella kaudella ja verrattavissa Länsi-Eurooppaan. Uuden kapitalismin ajalla on kehitystä vain metropuolella. Laihalla kirjoituksella ovat siis sosialismin aikana valmistuneet ja tietynlainen raitiotiemyönteinen ajanjakso tuolta löytyy.

Sitten vielä huomautan, että Kanariansaarilla Teneriffalla Santa Cruzin raitiotie ei ole Euroopassa, vaan kuuluu Afrikkaan. Muutenhan kaikenlaiset entiset Hongkongit ja muut merten takaiset departementit ja kruunun siirtomaat lisättäisiin emämaan listoille. Kun olette muuten niin tarkkoja esityksissänne eurojen, millimetrien ja muiden asioiden suhteen, pidetään maantiedekin samassa linjassa!

----------
*RAITIOTIET*

Venäjä
*Astrahan 1900*, Dzerzhinsk 1933, Ivanovo 1934, Izhevsk 1935, *Jaroslavl 1900*, Jekaterinburg 1929, *Kaliningrad 1881, Kazan 1875*, Kolomna 1948, *Krasnodar 1900*, Krasnoturjinsk 1954, *Kursk 1898*, Lipetsk 1947, Magnitogorsk 1935, *Moskova 1872*, Naberezhnyje Tshelny 1973, Nizhnekamsk 1967, *Nizhnij Novgorod 1896*, Nizhnij Tagil 1937, Noginsk 1924, Novotroitsk 1956, Novotsherkassk 1954, *Orjol 1898*, Orsk 1948, Perm 1929, *Pietari 1863, Pjatigorsk 1903*, Rjazan 1963, *Rostov-na-Donu 1887*, Salavat 1959, *Samara 1895, Saratov 1887*, Shahty 1932, Simbirsk 1954, *Smolensk 1901*, Staryj Oskol 1980, Taganrog 1932, Tsheljabinsk 1932, Tsherepovets 1956, *Tula 1888, Tver 1901*, Ufa 1937, *Vladikavkaz 1904, Volgograd 1913, Voronezh 1891*, Voltshansk 1951, Volzhskij 1963 ja Zlatoust 1934.

Valko-Venäjä
Mazyr 1988, *Minsk 1892*, Navapolatsk 1974 ja *Vitebsk 1898*.

Ukraina
Avdejevka 1965, Dniprodzerzhinsk 1935, *Dnipropetrovsk 1897*, Donetsk 1928, Druzhkivka 1945, *Harkova 1882*, Horlivka 1932, Jenakijeve 1932, *Jevpatorija 1914, Kiova 1892*, Konotop 1949, Kostjantinivka 1931, Kramatorsk 1937, Krivyi Rih 1935, Luhansk 1934, *Lviv 1880*, Mariupol 1933, Molochne 1990, *Mykolajiv 1887, Odessa 1910*, Stakhnov 1937, *Vinnytsia 1913*, Zaporizzja 1932 ja *Zytomyr 1899*.

-------
*METROT*

Venäjä
*Tsheljabinsk rakenteilla*, Jekaterinburg 1991, *Kazan 2005*, Moskova 1935, Nizhnij Novgorod 1985 ja Pietari 1955

Valko-Venäjä
Minsk 1984.

Ukraina
Dnipropetrovsk 1995, Harkova 1984 ja Kiova 1960.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onhan tuota kansalaiskeskustelua kieltämättä käyty. Mutta epäilempä että sitä käyvät tahot ovat varsin pieni ryhmä kun koko väestöä ajatellaan. Ja useimmat vastaavat perustuen mielikuviin, esimerkiksi:
> kannatan joukkoliikennettä, metro on joukkoliikennettä, niinpä kannatan metroa.
> 
> Mitä taas tulee Länsiväylään, pitää myös muistaa se, kuinka paljon siellä julkaistusta materiaalista (esimerkiksi mielipidekyselyistä) nojaa Hesarin juttuihin. Lisäksi ne Hesarin jutut vaikuttavat niiden Länsiväylän toimittajienkin mielipiteisiin. Ilman kummempia salaliittoteorioitakin voidaan todeta, että Hesarin valta alueen mielipiteen muokkaajana on melkoisen suuri. Aivan liian suuri omasta mielestäni.


Eroaako vaikutusvalta muiden maailman pääkaupunkeihin verrattuna ? Hesarilla on kilpailijoita kuten molemmat Iltikset sekä muutama poliittinen lehti sekä Hufvudstadsbladet sekä valtava määrä aikakauslehtiä. 




> En nyt tiedä, mitä tarkoitat pitkällä tähtäimellä, mutta ei minusta siltä näytä. Pikemminkin suuntaus on enemmän sellainen, että kaikki liikenne tungetaan Länsiväylän käytävään, koska se on YTV:n talouden kannalta edullisin ratkaisu. Tämä vähentää yhteysvaihtoehtojen määrää ja näivettää yhteyksiä esimerkiksi akselilla Tapiola - Munkkiniemi - Töölö.


Metro ei seuraa orjallisesti länsivylää, eikä Tapiola-Munkiniemi-Töölö/Pasila-yhteys katoa.

Munkkiniemen kautta kulkevien yhteyksien kehityksen tulppana ovat Kuusi- ja Lehtisaaren diplomaatti- ja hienostoalueet. 




> Mielestäni olisi parempi yrittää yhdistää Tapiolan aluetta enemmän kantakaupunkiin ja kehittää alueen sisäistä liikennettä, kuin kuvitella että se on joku lähiö, johon riittää pari metroasemaa.


Niin pitäisi, ja näin tulee ennemin tai myöhemin käymään, kunhan jonkinlainen siemen ensin kylvetään. 




> Tällaisten hankkeiden jatkuessa ne kyllä karkaavat sinne periferiaan jo pelkästään veroäyrin nousun vuoksi. Toisaalta, kun tiedetään, että maan arvo nousee metroaseman välittömässä liityntäliikenteen alueella laskee, niin ne metroaseman läheisyydessä olevat asunnot tulevat olemaan kalliimpia kuin muualla jolloin sinne ei tule köyhiä asumaan. Toisaalta liityntäliikenteen alueella taas on sitten välttävät joukkoliikennepalvelut. Vaikeaa on.


Muuttaaokhan joku ihan tosissan veroäyrin puolen prossan korotuksen vuoksi? Minne siinä tapauksessa, Kauniaisiinko? Jos näin, niin lycka till bara.

Ihan välittömässä läheisyydessä asunnot tulevat olemaan halvimmasta päästä koska ne ovat usein korkeahkoissa kerrostaloissa, ja pienempiä, asemanympäristöt ovat perinteisesti levottomia. Kalleinta on 500-1500 m asemalta ja sitten halvempaa ja pientalomaisempaa yli 1500 m asemalta. Näin ovat asiat kaikkien Helsingistä ulos menevien ratojen varsilla, ja se on mielestäni  ihan oikeudenmukaista.




> Miten se, että alueella toteutetaan epätarkoituksenmukaisia liikennejärjestelyjä parantaa alueen kilpailukykyä. Muutenkin tämä "kilpailukyky" tuntuu olevan taikasana, johon nojaamalla voidaan perustella mitä tahansa hanketta, jolla tavalliselta sukankuluttajalta viedään rahat taskusta.


Kilpailukyky ja kyky vastata kansainvälistymisen haasteisiin ovat erityisen tärkeitä Suomen kaltaiselle pikkuvaltiolle. Suomi ei ole mikään vanha suurvalta kuten Britannia, Ranska tai Venäjä.  Suomen yhteiskunta on pohjoismainen hyvinvointiyhteiskunta ja joudumme monessa asiassa peesaamaan Ruotsia, myös näissä liikenne- ja kaupunginsuunnitteluasioissa. Meidän malliksi eivät kelpaa esim Viron ratkaisut jotka jäljittelevät USA:ta.




> En usko. Mielestäni nykyinen metro, ja sen laajenemisesta tappeleminen ja sen hidas laajeneminen (joka johtuu tähtitieteellisistä kustannuksista) on merkittävä syy autokaupungin kasvamiseen. Länsimetron rakentaminen siirtää tosiasiallisesti muita suurempia joukkoliikennehankkeita 10 vuodella eteenpäin, ja autokaupunki senkuin kasvaa...


Länsimetroa on lykätty vuosikymmeniä. 
Muita suuria joukkoliikennehnkkeita ei ole jouudttu lykkäämään, esim kehärata aloitetaan samaan aikaan. Jokeri esim ei ole pakok rakentaa kokonaan valmiiksi kerrallaan, ja Jokeri odottaa myös Helsingille sopivan uuden raitiovaunumallin löytymistä. 



> Tätä se voi olla, tai sitten olla olematta. Aika katkeran oloisesti siellä Espoon valtuustossa tunnuttiin suhtautuvan (väitettyihin) Helsingin uhailuihin. Sillä laillahan sitä "yhteistyötä" tehdään että yksi määrää mitä tehdään ja muut maksavat.


Näistä liikenehankkeista pitäisi päättää kokonaan ylikunnallisissa elimissä, asiantuntijoiden kesken, ilman ketunhäntiä kainalossa. Kuvittele, jos Espoo olisi isompi kuin Helsinki, niin Espoo olisi voinut pakottaa Helsingin  rakentamaan länsiväylän jatkeen ihan kauppatorille asti. 

Mallina toimikoot erikoissairaanhoito. Moni on haukkunut HUS:iä kalliiksi,mutta se ei johdu organisation suuruudesta vaan väestön kohonneesta sairastuvuudesta, toimenpiteiden kalleudesta ja kohonneista lääkäreiden ja hoitajien palkoista. Espoo tai Vantaa eivät pystyisi samoilal resursseilla yksin tarjoamaan asukkailleen niin hyvää hoitoa kuin HUS. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Eroaako vaikutusvalta muiden maailman pääkaupunkeihin verrattuna ?


Eiköhän maailman pääkaupungeista löydy käytäntöä jos toistakin.




> Hesarilla on kilpailijoita kuten molemmat Iltikset sekä muutama poliittinen lehti sekä Hufvudstadsbladet sekä valtava määrä aikakauslehtiä.


Niin ja valtakunnallisesti esimerkiksi Yle. Mutta noista mainitsemistasi ainoastaan Höblä on luonteeltaan paikallinen lehti.

Kannattaisi lisäksi katsoa, ketkä ne pienet paikallislehdet omistaa. Ainakin oma käsitykseni on, että erkko-median asema on melko vahva.




> Metro ei seuraa orjallisesti länsivylää, eikä Tapiola-Munkiniemi-Töölö/Pasila-yhteys katoa.


Kyllä sieltä linjoja karsitaan (mikä on selvää, koska kaikki suorat bussiyhteydet tuottavat tappiota YTV:lle/HKL:lle metroon verrattuna).




> Munkkiniemen kautta kulkevien yhteyksien kehityksen tulppana ovat Kuusi- ja Lehtisaaren diplomaatti- ja hienostoalueet.


Minun on jotenkin vaikeaa uskoa tätä. Mutta toisaalta, enhän minä ole ikinä ollut siellä "sisäpiirissä", jossa näistä asioista päätetään.




> Muuttaaokhan joku ihan tosissan veroäyrin puolen prossan korotuksen vuoksi? Minne siinä tapauksessa, Kauniaisiinko? Jos näin, niin lycka till bara.


Jos kaikkia hankkeita hoidetaan Länsimetron malliin, niin ei tässä kohta enää mitkään äyrit riitä.




> Ihan välittömässä läheisyydessä asunnot tulevat olemaan halvimmasta päästä koska ne ovat usein korkeahkoissa kerrostaloissa, ja pienempiä, asemanympäristöt ovat perinteisesti levottomia.


Tämä riippuu aika paljolti siitä, mitä siihen aseman ympäristöön rakennetaan. Minä luulen, että Länsimetron alueella näin ei käy.




> Kalleinta on 500-1500 m asemalta ja sitten halvempaa ja pientalomaisempaa yli 1500 m asemalta. Näin ovat asiat kaikkien Helsingistä ulos menevien ratojen varsilla.


Tapiolasta länteen saattaa keihys olla tämän tapainen (todella pitkällä tähtäimellä), mutta Tapiolan itäpuoli on liian lähellä Helsinkiä, liian valmiiksi rakennettu ja liian "itsensä oloinen". Esimerkiksi Otaniemen - Tapiolan alue on varsin poikkeuksellinen mihin tahansa muuhun "lähiöön" verrattuna.




> Länsimetroa on lykätty vuosikymmeniä. 
> Muita suuria joukkoliikennehnkkeita ei ole jouudttu lykkäämään, esim kehärata aloitetaan samaan aikaan.


No ainakaan Espooseen suunniteltua raideliikennettä ei olla kehitetty. Minusta se johtuu siitä, että Helsinki ei suostu yhteistyöhön ennen kuin Länsimetro on rakennettu.




> Näistä liikenehankkeista pitäisi päättää kokonaan ylikunnallisissa elimissä, asiantuntijoiden kesken, ilman ketunhäntiä kainalossa. Kuvittele, jos Espoo olisi isompi kuin Helsinki, niin Espoo olisi voinut pakottaa Helsingin  rakentamaan länsiväylän jatkeen ihan kauppatorille asti.


Vielä kun tietäisi keitä asiantuntijoita sinne pitäisi valita.

Kari

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nythän tämä turvallisuuskeskustelu meni mielenkiintoiseksi...


En ole pelastusalan ammattilainen, edes vapaapalokunnan verran. Enkä minä ole keksinyt sitä, ettei tunnelissa saisi olla kahta junaa samanaikaisesti. Se huoli on tullu pelastuslaitokselta - jonka mielipiteitä metrointoilijat kysyivät ensi kerran vasta 2007.

Joku tämän foorumin seuraaja voi kuitenkin muistaa, että olen kysellyt kuljettajattoman metron turvajärjestelyjä jo ennen RaideYVA:nkin valmistumista. Kysyin niitä myös YVA:n yleisötilaisuuksissa julkisesti - pitäisi löytyä kokousmuistioista - mutta kysymyksistäni ei välitetty.

Asenne vaikuttaa samalta edelleen. Ei sovi kysellä ja epäillä turvallisuutta, koska se on automatisoidun tunnelimetron rakentamiselle haitaksi.




> ...Eikä heidän etenemistään tilanteen tullen estä toinen juna. Viimeistään tässä vaiheessa (pelastuslaitos radalle) liikenne on myös pysäytetty ja virrat katkaistu... Jos matkustajia haahuilee jo tunnelissa, se on tehty tietysti ennenkin.


Olen yllättynyt tällaisesta ajattelusta. Jos tunnelissa tapahtuu katastrofi, se ei odota että valvomossa herätään huomaamaan jonkin valvontakameran poikkeuksellinen kuva ja ryhdytään sitten katkomaan virtoja, etäohjailemaan kuljettajattomia junia ja pysäyttämään niitä hallitusti. Ja kaikki hieno tekniikka toimii koko ajan.

Tilannekuva ei ole hienosti suunnitellusta harjoituksesta, jossa huolehditaan siitä, ettei harjoitukseen osallistuville tule naarmuakaan ja kenelläkään ei ole mitään vaaraa ja uhkaa mistään. Oikean katastrofin tilannekuva on esim. räjähdymäisesti syttynyt palava juna pimentyneessä tunnelissa. Koska sekä voimavirta että tietoliikennekaapelit ovat palaneet, mikään ei toimi. Savu ja muut tappavat kaasut leviävät. Seuraava kuljettajaton juna ei tiedä mistään mitään, koska tietoliikenne katastrofipaikalta ei toimi, mutta ohjauskeskuksen mielestä kaikki on hyvin ja sieltä tietoliikenne toimii ja käskee painaa tehot päällä kohti. Palohälytin jostain etäältä missä tietoliikenne vielä pelaa hälyyttää ehkä vähän myöhemmin, mutta siinä vaiheessa se seuraava juna jo rysähtää kun pelastuslaitoksella aletaan kerätä haalareita jalkaan ja avataan autohallin ovia - 8 minuutin ajomatkan päässä ongelmaa lähimmän tunneliaseman sisäänkäynniltä.

Tämä kaikki edellä kuvattu tapahtuu sen 2,5 minuutin vuorovälin aikana, kun ne molemmat junat ovat siellä samassa tunnelissa. Matkustajilla ei ole pelastuskoulutusta eikä varusteita eikä tietoa yhtään mistään. Heillä on ainoastaan paniikki.




> Mihin perustuu tieto 4 min turvavälistä? Länsimetroahan tullaan ajamaan automaatilla, ja automaattia puuhaavathan nimenomaan haluavat lyhentää vuoroväliä... Ja eikö automaatin (tai jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan) ideana ole nimenomaan se, että junien turvaetäisyydet elävät tilanteen mukaan. Miksi ihmeessä samalla asemavälillä ei voisi olla kahta junaa?


Ei se ole mikään turvaväli, vaan kysymys on siitä, ettei sinne tunneliin pääse kahta junaa. Jos asemavälin ajoaika on pidempi kuin 2,5 min - kuten olisi jo Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari - niin 2,5 minuutilla ei voi ajaa, mikäli kahta junaa ei samaan tunneliin haluta. Ja miksi ihmeessä ei haluttaisi, eikö edellä oleva tilannekuva avaa asiaa hiukan.




> Esiin nostettu tilanne, jossa tunnelissa palaa metro, ja takaa tuleva juna törmää evakuoitaviin, on kyllä melkoisen älytön skenaario. Jaa miksikö:
> 
> -Turvajärjestelmissähän pyritään aina pelaamaan varman päälle. Voisinpa veikata, että takaa tuleva juna pysähtyy, jos edellä oleva juna pysähtyy äkisti ja siellä ruvetaan aukomaan ovia jne...


Kuten edellä sanoin, ongelmatilanteessa lähtkohtana on, että mikään ei toimi tai jos toimii, toiminta pahentaa tilannetta. Sellaiseen varautuminen on varman päälle turvajärjestelyissä pelaamissa, kuten itse kirjoitit.




> -Onhan siellä valvomossakin ihmisiä, jotka varmasti pystyvät nopeasti pysäyttämään tällaisessa tilanteessa sen takaa tulevan junan.


Niinhän oli Vantaan vankilassakin. Kuittaamassa hälytyksen laitevikana. Näinköhän se menisi kuljettajattoman metron valvomossakin: Kamera X:n kuva pimeni, kun kamera paloi pois. Valvoja funtsaa että jaa, taisi mennä kamera rikki, meenpä kaatamaan lisää kahvia kun aika käy pitkäksi ja väsyttää.




> -Junan alle ei voi jäädä, jos et juokse keskellä kiskoja.


Juu. Pimeässä tunnelissa tai palon kajon paniikissa sitä noudatetaan kiltisti marssijärjestystä ja mennään hitaimman mummon mukaan jonossa kun vieressä on metrien leveydeltä tyhjää raidetta. Mutta ehkä niin holtiton käytös kuin henkensä edestä juokseminen estetään mahdollisimman karkealla sepelillä tai muulla konstilla, että köyhät käyttäytyy siellä metrossaan kiltisti.  :Icon Frown: 

Että onnea vaan. Kun se automaattitunnelimetro on niin kalliskin, niin ei siellä koskaan mitään käy. Pelastuslaitos vaan ylimitoittaa niitä turvajärjestelyitä, joten niistä voi hyvin karsia. Näinhän totesi LVM:n virkamieskin siitä, miten yks kaks hinnasta hävisi 100 miljoonaa kun prosentti piti saada 30:ksi.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

Muutamassa aikaisemmassa viestissä oli puhetta länsimetron mahdollisesta autoliikennettä vähentävästä vaikutuksesta. Olen alkanut kallistua siihen, että joukkoliikennettä käyttävät lähinnä ne, jotka (a) ovat siihen liikkumistarpeensa vuoksi pakotettuja, (b) ympäristöasioihin vakavasti suhtautuvat ja (c) he, jotka säästävät aikaa matkustamalla julkisilla.

A-kohtaan lasken myös ne, jotka voisivat taloutensa ja terveytensä puolesta ajaa autoa, mutta eivät niin jostain muusta kuin B-kohdan syystä halua tehdä (esim. kokevat autolla ajamisen turhan stressaavana tai pitävät onnettomuusriskiä liian suurena).

C-kohtaan puolestaan lasken puhtaan matka-aikasäästön arvostajien lisäksi ne, jotka hyödyntävät matka-ajan johonkin sellaiseen, jonka arvottavat autolla ajamisen yli.

Kun nykyisiä autoilijoita ja tulevia potentiaalisia autoilijoita halutaan houkutella julkisten liikennevälineitten käyttäjiksi, näkisin oikeastaan vain C-ryhmän kasvattamisen relevanttina. Keinoja tähän ovat mielestäni:
- vaihtojen minimimointi, jolloin kirjan tai läppärin esiinkaivamisen houkutus kasvaa edellyttäen että saa istumapaikan
- liikennevaloetuudet
- autoreittien tekeminen hitaammiksi (hidasteilla, esteillä, kieltämällä läpikulkuja)
- oikoreittejä joukkoliikenteelle
- suurentamalla joukkoliikenteen ajonopeuksia
- alentamalla autojen ajonopeuksia

Elikä uskon raa'asti ajansäästön olevan kynnyskysymys. Niin kauan kuin autolla pääsee minuutinkin nopeammin perille ja takaisin, niin useimmat valitsevat auton. Pidemmillä (yli 30 min) matkoilla korostuvat sitten nuo matkalla mahdollisten oheistoimintojen osuus valintaa ohjaavana tekijänä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli samassa kaupungissa sijaitsevat keskenään yhteensopimattomat raitiotiet lasketaan erikseen, mutta yhteensopimattomat metrot vain kerran? Vai pystyykö Lontoon surface-junilla ajamaan tube-tunneleissa, Berliinin Großprofil-junilla mahtuu Kleinprofil-tunneleihin ja Pariisin kumipyöräjunat kulkevat hyvin teräspyöräisten radoilla? Myös vertaaminen pelkkiin metroihin kaiken raskaan kaupunkiraideliikenteen asemesta vääristää tilastoa.


Hei kuten kirjoitin jo aiemmin, tilastojen tekeminen ei ole minun yksinoikeuteni. Tehkää ihmeessä omia tilastojanne sillä tavalla kuin itse haluatte!

Pohdin näitä kysymyksiä kirjaani tehdessäni kun kävin läpi aineistoa. Koska tarkkaan ottaen sieltä löytyy kymmeniä tavalla toi toisella toisistaan poikkeavia ratkaisuja, niistä on pakko muodostaa ryhmiä jotta voidaan ylipäätään ymmärrettävästi kuvata sitä, mitä halutaan selvittää.

Selvitin jo aiemmin, miksi on 11 kaupunkia, jotka esiintyvät enemmän kuin kerran. Kertaan vielä kerran: Siksi, että kysymys on toiminnallisesti erilaisesta järjestelmästä. Esimerkiksi Porton museoraitiotieksi nimitetty jäljellä oleva osa vanhaa raitioverkkoa eroaa uudesta osin tunneleissa ajavasta pikaratikasta enemmän kuin HKL:n metro VR Oy:n paikallisjunista. Ja Porton tapauksessa uuden pikaratikan kanssa on ollut samanlainen asetelma kuin nyt Espoossa: tehtäisiinkö uudeksi joukkoliikenteeksi pikaraitiotie vai metro. Ja muuten tekivät pikaraitiotien ja antoivat nimeksi metro. Kaikki siis voittivat!

Pariisista voin valistaa: Kumipyörät tulivat sinne siten, että teräspyörälinjoja muutettiin kumipyörille. Olisiko mielestäsi pitänyt Pariisissa pitää silloin juhlat ja sanoa, että nyt avattiin Pariisiin toinen metro kun entinen teräspyörälinja on kumipyörillä ja siten aivan uusi linja?

Toisaalta, vaikka nuo 11 kaupunkia lueteltaisiin vain kerran, se ei juuri muuta sitä, minkä kuvioni osoittaa: Euroopassa joukkoliikenteen raideliikenneratkaisujen ylivoimaisesti vallitseva nykyinen trendi on raitiotie.




> Objektiivisempaa tietoa olisi esimerkiksi vain kaupunkimäärän laskeminen, järjestelmien kuljettamien matkustajamäärien vertaaminen tai verkkojen pituuksien vertaaminen. Niillä vaan raitioteitä ei voi todistaa yhtä näyttävästi paremmaksi.


Voihan niitä suhteuttaa vaikka mihin, muuta se ei ole sama asia kuin mitä nyt olen esittänyt. Meidän metrofanaatikkommehan väittävät, että automaattiset metrot ovat joukkoliikenteen oikea kehityssuunta maailmalla, ja meidän on sitä seurattava, Espoossa myös. Ja sitten heitetään esimerkeiksi ne muutama tapaus jotka ovat olemassa ja annetaan ymmärtää, että maailma on tässä. Lue HKL:n automaattimetroraportit, siellä näin esitetään.

He ovat väärässä, koska uusia raitioteitä perustetaan moninkertaisesti enemmän. Perustaminen on eri asia kuin matkustajien kuljettaminen, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mikä on kuhunkin tapaukseen sopivin ratkaisu. No, sitähän ei täällä ymmärretä, kun toistetaan metron tarpeellisuutta Espoossa - 230.000 asukasta - sillä, että metro on Pariisissa tai Lontoossa, luokkaa 10.000.000 asukasta PK-seudun kokoisella alueella.




> Suomen tunnetuimmista pikaraitiotien kannattajista turvautuu asia-argumenttien sijaan propagandaan.


Väitän sen propagandan olevan kyllä vastakkaisessa leirissä. Vai onko mielestäsi objektiivista ja rehellistä esimerkiksi sanoa autoilun vähenevän vaikka itse teetetty tutkimus sanoo autoilun lisääntyvän.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Seuraava kuljettajaton juna ei tiedä mistään mitään, koska tietoliikenne katastrofipaikalta ei toimi, mutta ohjauskeskuksen mielestä kaikki on hyvin ja sieltä tietoliikenne toimii ja käskee painaa tehot päällä kohti. Palohälytin jostain etäältä missä tietoliikenne vielä pelaa hälyyttää ehkä vähän myöhemmin, mutta siinä vaiheessa se seuraava juna jo rysähtää ...


Myönnän sen, etten tunne automaatiotekniikaa juurikaan. Mutta se käsitys mikä minulla niistä on, on se, että järjestelmät suunnitellaan varman päälle, kuten molemmat kirjoitimme. Mielestäni lause "koska tietoliikenne katastrofipaikalta ei toimi, mutta ohjauskeskuksen mielestä kaikki on hyvin" sotii melkolailla tätä ajatusta vastaan. On vaikea kuvitella, että järjestelmä ja valvomo eivät huomaisi mitään, jos piuhat palavat poikki ja systeemi alkaa pimetä. Enkä jaksa uskoa, että turvalaitteet rakennettaisiin siten, että tiedonkulun pimetessä se seuraavakin juna köröttelisi täysillä eteenpäin. Ja jos kaikki yhteydet näin yhtäkkiä pimenevät, eivätkä laitteet ole siitä moksiskaan, ei tässä enää myöskään auta se, että perässä tuleva juna odottaisi edellisellä asemalla omaa vuoroaan, jos kerran tekniikan mielestä sitä palavaa junaa ei enää ole ja kaikki on ok...

Metrotunnelissa se palohälytin on vaikkapa paloilmaisinkaapeli, joka antaa hälytyksen lämpötilan nousun perusteella. Toimii melkoisella varmuudella tässäkin mielikuvituskatastrofissa, jossa kaikki mahdollinen tapahtuu huonoimmalla mahdollisella tavalla. Joskin tuollainen tilanne alkaa jo vaatia melkoisen räjähdysmäistä palonkehitystä, jos kaikki ehtii kahdessa minuutissa palaa poroksi. Jos lähdetään siitä, että mikään systeemi ei tilanteessa toimi, en tiedä miksi kuljettajallinen metro olisi sen parempi. Voivathan senkin junan hallintalaitteet mennä rikki, ja juna jatkaa kulkuaan... Tai voihan se palava junakin jatkaa matkaansa ja törmätä edessään olevalla asemalla seisovaan junaan. Jossitella voi loputtomiin, mutta se ei enää lopulta ole järkevää. Siksipä toivoisin, että palataan nyt painajaismaailmasta maanpinnalle, tai no vähän sen alle, metrotunneliin.   

Tulipalotilanteessa, kuten täällä on jo kirjoitettu, ylivoimaisesti suurimman vaaran aiheuttavat juurikin kuumat ja myrkylliset palokaasut. Ei perästä päin kovin kovin epätodennäköisesti rysäyttävä juna. On aivan totta, että jo melko pienessä, sinänsä melko vaarattomassakin alkavassa tulipalossa tai savunmuodostuksessa metrotunnelissa matkustajat voivat hyvinkin mennä paniikkiin, eivätkä varmasti kulje jonossa evakuontitasoa pitkin. Mutta kuten yritin tuossa ylhäällä sanoa, aika monta asiaa saa mennä pieleen, että se perästä tuleva juna ei pysähtyisi. Lisäksi sieltä palotunnelista pääsee 100 m välein poikkitunnelista toiselle puolelle, joka on oma palo-osastonsa, eli siellä voi olosuhteiden puolesta kävellä rauhassa evakuontitasoa pitkin.

----------


## sebastin

Tuossa kun mitä muu suomi ja kansa ajattelee metron rakentamisesta niin pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella haluavat metroa. kun he matkustavat pääkaupunkiinsa he haluavat kokea eurooppalaisen suurkaupungin vilinää. He haluavat matkustaa vanhoilla kolisevilla raitiolinjoilla sekä kokea maanalainen nopea metro. Tuo mainio joukkoliikenneratkaisu missä tehdään yli 55 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuossa kun mitä muu suomi ja kansa ajattelee metron rakentamisesta niin pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella haluavat metroa. kun he matkustavat pääkaupunkiinsa he haluavat kokea eurooppalaisen suurkaupungin vilinää. He haluavat matkustaa vanhoilla kolisevilla raitiolinjoilla sekä kokea maanalainen nopea metro. Tuo mainio joukkoliikenneratkaisu missä tehdään yli 55 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa.


Jos halutaan kokea eurooppalaisen suurkaupungin vilinää, niin matkustetaan eurooppalaiseen suurkaupunkiin, eikä Helsinkiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta kuten yritin tuossa ylhäällä sanoa, aika monta asiaa saa mennä pieleen, että se perästä tuleva juna ei pysähtyisi.


Yleensähän kun katastrofeja tapahtuu, niistä todetaan, että tässä nyt kävi niin että monta asiaa meni samalla kertaa pieleen, eikä näin olisi pitänyt tapahtua. Mutta tapahtui kumminkin.

Metrosta yksi todellinen esimerkki, parin kesän takainen sähkökatkos joka seisotti junia vissiin puolisen tuntia. Salama iski ja joku oikari tai ylilyönti sitten tapahtui kolme kertaa. Jälkeenpäin selitettiin, että ei näin olisi pitänyt tapahtua, kun ylilyönti voi tapahtua vain kerran ja systeemi oli kuitenkin tehty kestämään kaksi ylilyöntiä - vai mistä siinä nyt lopulta oli kysymys. Siis tapahtui vain se, mitä ei pitänyt voida tapahtua. Onneksi siitä ei tullut sen suurempaa vahinkoa kuin odottaminen.

Ihmisen ylivoimainen etu kaikkiin automaatteihin eli ihmisen suunnittelemiin rajallisesta määrästä toimintoja selviäviin koneisiin nähden on, että ihmisellä on luovuus eli kyky reagoida myös niihin tilanteisiin, joita ei pitänyt tapahtua. Ihmisen kuljettama juna kykenee itsenäiseen toimintaan sen ihmisen ansiosta. Se on tavattoman arvokas asia - joka lisäksi maksaa vähemmän kuin rajallinen automaatti.

Tiedän, että liikennetekniikassa kuolemallakin on ministeriön vahvistama hinta. Ja siten automaatioinsinööri voi laskea, kumpi on kannattavaa: Panostaa kuoleman välttämiseen vain antaa kuolla, jotta voidaan tehdä automaatti, joka ei ole liian kallis.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Allaolevat *venäläiset* raitiotiekaupungit kuuluvat Eurooppaan, muut venäläiset raitiotiet ovat maantieteellisesti Aasiassa. Lista on julkaistu SRS:n linkkisivulla. Kaupungit eivät esiinny AA:n listalla, vaikka Baltian SNTL:n aikaisia avauksia mainitaan.
> 
> Arkangeli (lakkautettu), Astrahan, Dzerzhinsk, Ivanovo, Izhevsk, Jaroslavl, Jekaterinburg, Kaliningrad, Kazan, Kolomna, Krasnodar, Krasnoturjinsk, Kursk, Lipetsk, Magnitogorsk, Moskova, Naberezhnye Tshelny, Nizhnekamsk, Nizhnij Novgorod, Nizhnij Tagil, Noginsk, Novotroitsk, Novotsherkassk, Orjol, Orsk, Perm, Pietari, Pjatigorsk, Rjazan, Rostov-na-Donu, Salavat, Samara, Saratov, Shahty, Simbirsk, Smolensk, Staryj Oskol, Taganrog, Tsheljabinsk, Tsherepovets, Tula, Tver, Ufa, Ust-Katav, Vladikavkaz, Volgograd, Voronezh, Voltshansk, Volzhskij ja Zlatoust.


Arkangelin (2004) lisäksi tuon listan kaupungeista on ainakin Astrahanissa (2007) ja Shahtyssa (2001) lakkautettu raitioliikenne sitten Neuvostoliiton hajoamisen. Ust-Katavin raitiotie on yhä käytössä paikallisen raitiovaunutehtaan testiratana, mutta kaupallinen liikenne siellä on lakkautettu joskus 1990-luvun puolivälin tienoilla. Voronezhin raitiotien lakkautusta on kaupungissa valmisteltu, mutta ilmeisesti ainakaan täydellistä lakkautusta ei vielä ole toteutettu.

Jos tarkastellaan muita entisen Neuvostoliiton seuraajavaltioita, lakkautuksia on viime vuosina pantu täytäntöön seuraavasti:

Makijivka, Ukraina 2006
Tbilisi, Georgia 2006
Jerevan, Armenia 2004
Baku, Azerbaidzhan 2004
Sumqayit, Azerbaidzhan 2003
Karaganda, Kazakstan 1997

----------


## -Epex82-

> No ainakaan Espooseen suunniteltua raideliikennettä ei olla kehitetty. Minusta se johtuu siitä, että Helsinki ei suostu yhteistyöhön ennen kuin Länsimetro on rakennettu.


Huvittavaa puhetta Karilta, aivan naurettavaa. Kuka vastusti seutulippua?Kuka vastusti jätehuoltoa yhteisesti? Missä kaupungissa on suhtauduttu kaikkein nuivimmin minkäänlaiseen seudulliseen yhteistyöhön? Vastaus: Espoossa. Helsinki on ainoana kaupunkina todella yrittänyt luoda jonkinlaisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän sekä seudullisesti että Helsingissä? Totuus selviää vuorovälejä tarkastelemalla. Espoon valtuustossa ei ole tehty koskaan aloitetta paikallisesta raitiotiestä, kukaan ei olisi estänyt sitä. Espoo tyrmäsi sähköjunaradan 1986, silloinen kaupunginjohtaja piti sitä hulluna. Espoo halusi länsiväylälle lisää kaistoja 1990-luvun alussa, ja sai silloisen tiehallituksen ja sen kepulaisen pääjohtajan,kekkoselaisen perässähiihtäjän Jouko K. Loikkasen  hullaantumaan moottoritiestä. Espoo ei halunnut raitiotietä Kuusisaaren kautta, Espoo ei ole halunnut mitään, mikä olisi parantanut joukkoliikennettä, Espoossa ei ole vuosien varrella keskusteltu bussivuorojen lisäämisestä, ei sinne päinkään. Täällä sitten pari progandistia syyttää Helsinkiä siitä, että se on estänyt raideliikenteen kehityksen. Siis kaupunki, joka on rahoittanut metroa, ratikkaa, jokeria, busseja, lähijunaa ja halunnut muiden tekevän samoin? Mutta niin se vaan on, kuten Adolf H. sanoi: suuret valheet uskotaan parhaiten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muutamassa aikaisemmassa viestissä oli puhetta länsimetron mahdollisesta autoliikennettä vähentävästä vaikutuksesta. Olen alkanut kallistua siihen, että joukkoliikennettä käyttävät lähinnä ne, jotka (a) ovat siihen liikkumistarpeensa vuoksi pakotettuja, (b) ympäristöasioihin vakavasti suhtautuvat ja (c) he, jotka säästävät aikaa matkustamalla julkisilla.
> 
> Kun nykyisiä autoilijoita ja tulevia potentiaalisia autoilijoita halutaan houkutella julkisten liikennevälineitten käyttäjiksi, näkisin oikeastaan vain C-ryhmän kasvattamisen relevanttina.


Minä näen B-ryhmänkin kasvattamisen relevanttina. Itse asiassa autoilu olisi räjähtänyt käsiin ilman b-ryhmäläisten eli ympäristötietoisten tietoisia valintoja. Ympäristötietoisuus myös kasvaa yhteiskunnan kehittyessä. Alikehittyneissä yhteiskunnissa suostutaan joukkoliikenteeseen vain pakottavista syistä tai jos siitä on suoranaista hyötyä.




> Elikä uskon raa'asti ajansäästön olevan kynnyskysymys. Niin kauan kuin autolla pääsee minuutinkin nopeammin perille ja takaisin, niin useimmat valitsevat auton. Pidemmillä (yli 30 min) matkoilla korostuvat sitten nuo matkalla mahdollisten oheistoimintojen osuus valintaa ohjaavana tekijänä.


Kyllä auton nopeuseron on oltava suurempi kuin minuutti. Päivittäisessä työmatkassa n 15 minuutin ero tuntuu olevan se raja jolloin ryhdytään autoilemaan joukkoliikenteen tai kevyen liikenteen sijaan. Säällä, pukeutumisella ja mahdollinen tavaroiden kantamisen tarve ratkaisee myös paljon.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Muutamassa aikaisemmassa viestissä oli puhetta länsimetron mahdollisesta autoliikennettä vähentävästä vaikutuksesta. Olen alkanut kallistua siihen, että joukkoliikennettä käyttävät lähinnä ne, jotka (a) ovat siihen liikkumistarpeensa vuoksi pakotettuja, (b) ympäristöasioihin vakavasti suhtautuvat ja (c) he, jotka säästävät aikaa matkustamalla julkisilla.


Tai (d) laiskat, jotka eivät viitsi ajaa, kun ovat tottuneet vaivattomaan matkustamiseen julkisilla. Itse kuulun tähän ryhmään eniten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä sieltä linjoja karsitaan (mikä on selvää, koska kaikki suorat bussiyhteydet tuottavat tappiota YTV:lle/HKL:lle metroon verrattuna).


Jos bussivuoro kulkee tyhjänä niin joutaa karsituksi. Munkkiniemi ja Meilahti eivät edes ole länsiväylän varrella, ja jos ei ole vaihtoehtoista tapaa bussille  esim Tapiolasta Meilahteen, niin miksi bussi karsittaisin?




> Minun on jotenkin vaikeaa uskoa tätä. Mutta toisaalta, enhän minä ole ikinä ollut siellä "sisäpiirissä", jossa näistä asioista päätetään.


Lehti- ja Kuusisaaren läpi menevä tie on 2-kaistainen eikä ole mahdollista leventää, ellei diplomaattihuviloiden pihoja pienennetä.




> Tämä riippuu aika paljolti siitä, mitä siihen aseman ympäristöön rakennetaan. Minä luulen, että Länsimetron alueella näin ei käy.


Metron ykkösvaiheen, eli Matinkylään asti asemanseudut ovat valmiksi rakennettuja, pääosin kerrostaloja ja liikehuoneistoja, mutta Matinkylästä eteenpäin ei ole päätetty mitään vielä, joten kaikki on mahdollista. 




> No ainakaan Espooseen suunniteltua raideliikennettä ei olla kehitetty. Minusta se johtuu siitä, että Helsinki ei suostu yhteistyöhön ennen kuin Länsimetro on rakennettu.


Espoo ei ole ollut kiinnostunut minkäänlaisesta raideliikenteestä ennen 1980-lukua. Rantarata oli kokonaan irrallaan bussiliikenteestä, VR hoiti liikenteen kokonaan itse ja junissa kelpasivat Espon puolella vain VR:n liput. Ainoa edistysaskel oli sähköistys v 1969, mutta sitä ei Espoo pyytänyt. Sanottiin vain että saatte te sähköistää radan, mutta me ei makseta. Vasta Leppävaaran kaupunkirataraiteet oli todiste siitä että alettiin suhtautua raideliikenteeseen vakavasti. 

Espoon ja Helsingin välinen yhteistyö on hiertänyt sitten 1960-luvun eri asioista, ei pelkästään metrosta, mutta liikenne- ja maankäyttöasiat ovat jostain syystä olleet ne vaikeimmat ja näkyvimmät erimielisyyskohteet.

On ollut riitaa Leppävaaran Helsingin omistamista maista, seutulipusta, kehäkakkosesta, suurfirmojen sijoittumisesta, sekä länsiväylän suunnan joukkoliikenteestä. 




> Vielä kun tietäisi keitä asiantuntijoita sinne pitäisi valita.


Sinne pitä valita hyviä asiantuntijoita, jotka edustavat eri ammattiryhmiä, mutta jotka joutuvat työnsä vuoksi olemaan paljon tekemisissä joukkoliikenteen kanssa, ja jotka osaavat nähdä kokonaisuuksia. Jos he ovat eri mieltä jostain asiasta niin enemmistön kanta voittaa. Sitten kun on jostain päätetty, niin pulinat pois.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Jos bussivuoro kulkee tyhjänä niin joutaa karsituksi. Munkkiniemi ja Meilahti eivät edes ole länsiväylän varrella, ja jos ei ole vaihtoehtoista tapaa bussille  esim Tapiolasta Meilahteen, niin miksi bussi karsittaisin?


Käsittääkseni 190-sarjan busseja kuitenkin suunnitellaan karsittavaksi Länsiväylän valmistuttua. Vaihtoehtoja tapa busseille Meikusta Tapiolaan on: vaihdolliset bussiyhteydet metro-bussi -yhdistelmä tai henkilöauto. On päivän selvää, että jos metro rakennetaan, bussiyhteyksiä vähennetään, näin on tapahtunut Leppävaarassa ja näin tulee tapahtumaan kaikkialla muuallakin.




> Lehti- ja Kuusisaaren läpi menevä tie on 2-kaistainen eikä ole mahdollista leventää, ellei diplomaattihuviloiden pihoja pienennetä.


Eiköhän normaali pakkolunastusmenettely tai vastaava toimi siellä ihan niinkuin kaikkialla muuallakin.




> Metron ykkösvaiheen, eli Matinkylään asti asemanseudut ovat valmiksi rakennettuja, pääosin kerrostaloja ja liikehuoneistoja, mutta Matinkylästä eteenpäin ei ole päätetty mitään vielä, joten kaikki on mahdollista.


Jos sitä koskaaan siitä eteenpäin jatketaan... 




> Espoo ei ole ollut kiinnostunut minkäänlaisesta raideliikenteestä ennen 1980-lukua.


Minä en nyt haluaisi lähteä Espoon tekemisiä silloin ja tällöin ruotimaan. Mutta olsiko pitänyt? Espoon liikennemäärät tuskin ennustivat tarvetta (raskaan) raideliikenteen kehittämiseen. Eiköhän raidellikennettä kehitetä silloin kuin se katsotaan järkeväksi, eikä ihan vain periaatteen vuoksi.

Ja toisaalta, eivät ne Helsingin näytöt raideliikenteen (joukkoliikenteestä puhumattakaan) ole viimeaikoina erityisen vakuuttavia olleet. Muutama kilsa metroa on rakennettu. Nyt onneksi on joitain merkkejä asioiden muuttumisesta näkyvissä.

Minä en tuon aikaisiin esityksiin ja kiistoihin ole perehtynyt, mutta ainakin viime aikoina on rivien välistä ollut luettavissa, että jos metroa ei rakenneta, niin ei (Espoon suuntaan) mitään muutakaan. Eikä olla rakennettu, paitsi teitä tietenkin, mutta niissähän Espoon ei tarvitsekaan neuvotella kuin valtion kanssa.




> Rantarata oli kokonaan irrallaan bussiliikenteestä, VR hoiti liikenteen kokonaan itse ja junissa kelpasivat Espon puolella vain VR:n liput.


Ja vikahan on täysin Espoossa, esimerkiksi VR tarjoaa aina hyviä diilejä vai? Eihän junia kannattaisi nytkään käyttää ollenkaan, jos matkustajakilometrille aiheutuvia kustannuksia vertaa vaikka busseihin. Provosoimalla: on mielestäni joukkoliikennematkustajien ja PK-seudun asukkaiden rahojen tuhlausta ajattaa niitä lähijunia, kun kerran bussilla homma hoitusi halvemmalla.




> Vasta Leppävaaran kaupunkirataraiteet oli todiste siitä että alettiin suhtautua raideliikenteeseen vakavasti.


Sehän olikin näppärä diili noin muuten. Leppävaaran maa-alueenhan omisti Helsinki. Käsittääkseni Espoo maksoi kunnallistekniikan ja aseman ja Valtio radan. Helsinki nosti maan arvosta tulleet tuotot. Saa korjata jos olen väärässä.




> Espoon ja Helsingin välinen yhteistyö on hiertänyt sitten 1960-luvun eri asioista, ei pelkästään metrosta, mutta liikenne- ja maankäyttöasiat ovat jostain syystä olleet ne vaikeimmat ja näkyvimmät erimielisyyskohteet.


Viitaten yllä mainittuun. Onkohan se nyt sitten pelkästään Espoonkaan vika ihan aina ja joka tapauksessa? En nyt väitä, etteikö Espoossakin vikaa olisi, mutta...

Ja onkohan se nyt ylipäätään relevanttia ottaa tässä vastinpareiksi Espoo ja Helsinki. Eiköhän ne kuitenkin ole poliittiset ryhmittymät ja niiden panotukset, jotka sitä kaupunkisuunnittelua ovat eteenpäin vieneet.




> Sinne pitä valita hyviä asiantuntijoita, jotka edustavat eri ammattiryhmiä, mutta jotka joutuvat työnsä vuoksi olemaan paljon tekemisissä joukkoliikenteen kanssa, ja jotka osaavat nähdä kokonaisuuksia. Jos he ovat eri mieltä jostain asiasta niin enemmistön kanta voittaa. Sitten kun on jostain päätetty, niin pulinat pois.


Ei vaan onnistu. Vika on sama kuin valistuneessa diktatuurissakin, ei toimi käytännössä. Mikään taho kun ei ole legiimi päättämään, kuka on oikea asiantuntija ja kuka ei.

Sivumennen sanoen en kyllä muutenkaan usko asiantuntijoiden rakentamaan yhteiskuntaan, se on vähän liian kaukana oikeista ihmisistä.

Kari

----------


## late-

> Lehti- ja Kuusisaaren läpi menevä tie on 2-kaistainen eikä ole mahdollista leventää, ellei diplomaattihuviloiden pihoja pienennetä.


Tuon tien kaavavaraus on suureksi osaksi tehty 4-kaistaisen tien mukaan. Vasta aivan äskettäin on hyväksytty kaavoja, joissa katualueen laajenemistila poistetaan.

Nämä 4-kaistaisiin teihin varautumiset olivat vallitsevaa käytäntöä suomalaisessa kaavoituksessa useita kymmeniä vuosia (50-, 60- ja 70-luvut vaihtelevasti). Paikoitellen varauksia on tehty myös eritasoliittymille aivan keskellä asuinalueita. Juuri näiden varausten takia pikaraitioteitä voidaan yleensä sovitella melko helposti suomalaiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen.

----------


## Kari

> kuten Adolf H.


Hävisit!

Mutta vakavammin. Jospa nyt aluksi yrittäisit selvittää, mikä merkitys on kappaleilla tekstin jäsentämisessä. Sen jälkeen voisit miettiä, mitä kommentissani väitin; lue vaikka oma lainauksesi. Esitä sitten, millä argumenteilla väitteeni ei pidä paikkaansa tai mitä haluaisit lisätä. 

Tämän jälkeen voimme jatkaa keskustelua, jos siihen aihetta ilmenee.

Kari

----------


## kemkim

> Sivumennen sanoen en kyllä muutenkaan usko asiantuntijoiden rakentamaan yhteiskuntaan, se on vähän liian kaukana oikeista ihmisistä.


Vanhan ajan kaupungit rakennettiin käytännöllisyyden ja ihmisläheisyyden mukaisesti. Uuden ajan kaupungit rakennettiin asiantuntijoiden eli arkkitehtien johdolla mahdollisimman tehokkaasti ja toimivasti. Ihmiset viihtyvät paremmin vanhan ajan kaupungeissa näennäisestä epäkäytännöllisyydestään huolimatta.

----------


## late-

> Helsinki on ainoana kaupunkina todella yrittänyt luoda jonkinlaisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän sekä seudullisesti että Helsingissä?


Espoossa on tutkittu pikaraitiotietä jo varsin aikaisessa vaiheessa. TKK:n kirjastosta löytyy selvityksiä muistaakseni jo 80-luvun loppupuolelta. Minulla taasen on työpöydälläni HKL:n papereita 90-luvun alusta ja niissä tyrmätään ykskantaan Espoon ja Vantaan pikaraitiotiet ja vaaditaan vain metroa ja busseja käyttöön. Samoin minulla on HKL:n raportteja, joissa tyrmätään Kuusisaaren kautta kulkeva raitiotie, jota sinun mukaasi juuri Espoo vastusti.

Myöhemmin Espoo teki pikaraitiotiestä uuden PIRATE-selvityksen, johon Anssi Joutsiniemen "Ei kenenkään Helsinki" -teoksen mukaan Helsingin virkamiehet kieltäytyivät millään tavalla osallistumasta ja apua antamasta. Samoin on tiedossa, että raide-YVA:n yhteydessä työ seisoi kuukausia, kun Helsinki vaati Helsinkiin asti ulottuvaa pikaraitiotietä pois selvityksestä. Ympäristökeskuksen vaatimuksesta yhteys palautettiin selvitykseen ja hylättiin sitten selvityksen osana erittäin kyseenalaisin perustein. 

Teiden levennyksiä on Helsingissä tehty siinä missä Espoossakin ja tehdään edelleen. Espoon mennyt suhtautuminen seutulippuun ja erinäisiin muihin kysymyksiin tuskin on tässä yhteydessä kovin relevanttia. Kaupungistumisprosessi ottaa aikansa eikä asiaa ole helpottanut Helsingin määräilevä asenne, vaikka se joiltain osin onkin ollut perusteltu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja vikahan on täysin Espoossa, esimerkiksi VR tarjoaa aina hyviä diilejä vai? Eihän junia kannattaisi nytkään käyttää ollenkaan, jos matkustajakilometrille aiheutuvia kustannuksia vertaa vaikka busseihin. Provosoimalla: on mielestäni joukkoliikennematkustajien ja PK-seudun asukkaiden rahojen tuhlausta ajattaa niitä lähijunia, kun kerran bussilla homma hoitusi halvemmalla.


Se on rahojen tuhlausta kun VR käyttää monopoliasemaansa hyväksi, mutta ei ajan tuhlausta. Lähijunat tarjoavat nopeammat yhteydet kuin bussit käytännössä kaikkialla jossa ne kulkevat.




> Sehän olikin näppärä diili noin muuten. Leppävaaran maa-alueenhan omisti Helsinki. Käsittääkseni Espoo maksoi kunnallistekniikan ja aseman ja Valtio radan. Helsinki nosti maan arvosta tulleet tuotot. Saa korjata jos olen väärässä.


Espoo ei kaavoittanut eikä rakentanut kunnallistekniikkaa Leppävaaraan omasta pussistaan vaan rahaa liikkui kyllä toiseen suntaan.




> Ja onkohan se nyt ylipäätään relevanttia ottaa tässä vastinpareiksi Espoo ja Helsinki. Eiköhän ne kuitenkin ole poliittiset ryhmittymät ja niiden panotukset, jotka sitä kaupunkisuunnittelua ovat eteenpäin vieneet.


Espoossa ja Helsingissä sama puolue, Kokoomus, ovat kuin eri planeetalta näissä kaupunkisuunnittelusaioissa. On jouduttu odottamaan Espoon punaniskakokkareiden eläkkeelle lähtöä ennenkuin yhteistä säveltä on löytynyt.




> Sivumennen sanoen en kyllä muutenkaan usko asiantuntijoiden rakentamaan yhteiskuntaan, se on vähän liian kaukana oikeista ihmisistä.





> Vanhan ajan kaupungit rakennettiin käytännöllisyyden ja ihmisläheisyyden mukaisesti. Uuden ajan kaupungit rakennettiin asiantuntijoiden eli arkkitehtien johdolla mahdollisimman tehokkaasti ja toimivasti. Ihmiset viihtyvät paremmin vanhan ajan kaupungeissa näennäisestä epäkäytännöllisyydestään huolimatta.


Suomessa ei ole muita vanhan ajan orgaanisesti syntyneitä kaupunkeja kuin korkeintaan Porvoo ja Rauma. Kaikki muut ovat enemmän tai vähemmän kaavaoppien mukaan suunniteltu ja tiukkojen rakennusmääräysten mukaan rakennetuja. Ajan patina tekee tosin tehtävänsä että esim 1900-luvun alun kaupunginosa on viehättävämpi kuin lopun. Tulette näkemään senkin vielä että muotitietoiset boheemit nostavat Merihaan ja Itä-Pasilan uteen kukoistukseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuon tien kaavavaraus on suureksi osaksi tehty 4-kaistaisen tien mukaan. Vasta aivan äskettäin on hyväksytty kaavoja, joissa katualueen laajenemistila poistetaan.


Anteron aikaisempien viestien mukaan rata on käytännössä mahdollista vetää kyseisten saarten läpi pääosin vain 1-raiteisena, onko yhä näin, vai voiko siihen sada jotain muutosta aikaiseksi? Miten kriitinen on Kuusisaren itäosa? Siellähän talojen muurit tulevat jalkakäytävän reunalle ja tilaa näytäisi olevan aika niukasi.  

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoossa on tutkittu pikaraitiotietä jo varsin aikaisessa vaiheessa. TKK:n kirjastosta löytyy selvityksiä muistaakseni jo 80-luvun loppupuolelta. Minulla taasen on työpöydälläni HKL:n papereita 90-luvun alusta ja niissä tyrmätään ykskantaan Espoon ja Vantaan pikaraitiotiet ja vaaditaan vain metroa ja busseja käyttöön. Samoin minulla on HKL:n raportteja, joissa tyrmätään Kuusisaaren kautta kulkeva raitiotie, jota sinun mukaasi juuri Espoo vastusti.


Ihan asian vierestä, mitä pikaraitioteitä suunniteltiin siihen aikaan Vantaalle?




> Myöhemmin Espoo teki pikaraitiotiestä uuden PIRATE-selvityksen, johon Anssi Joutsiniemen "Ei kenenkään Helsinki" -teoksen mukaan Helsingin virkamiehet kieltäytyivät millään tavalla osallistumasta ja apua antamasta. Samoin on tiedossa, että raide-YVA:n yhteydessä työ seisoi kuukausia, kun Helsinki vaati Helsinkiin asti ulottuvaa pikaraitiotietä pois selvityksestä. Ympäristökeskuksen vaatimuksesta yhteys palautettiin selvitykseen ja hylättiin sitten selvityksen osana erittäin kyseenalaisin perustein.


Ongelma kai on siinä että YVA-arvioinnit yleensä ovat vähän kysenalaisia. Niissä on pykälien mukaan esitettävä erilaisia vaihtoehtoja joista suuri osa on toteuttamiskelvottomia, tai ainakin aiheuttaisi suuria haittoja suurelle joukolle ihmisiä, vaikka ne eivät varsinaisesti olisi ympäristöhaittoja. Tässä en tarkoita että pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot olisivat olleet siitä pahimmasta päästä, mutta toiselle osapuolikaupungille, Helsingille, ei selvitysten laatimishetkellä käynyt päinsä että ne vedettäisiin keskustaan asti. Se varsinainen ongelma on, että tällaisissa seudullissa hankkeissa kaupungeilla on liian suuri oikeus hylätä hanke jota se ei pidä sopivana. Tätä tarkoitan sillä että isoja liikennehankkeita pitäisi suunnitella pelkästään seudullisesti nimitetyt asiantuntijat, eivät politikot. 




> Teiden levennyksiä on Helsingissä tehty siinä missä Espoossakin ja tehdään edelleen. Espoon mennyt suhtautuminen seutulippuun ja erinäisiin muihin kysymyksiin tuskin on tässä yhteydessä kovin relevanttia. Kaupungistumisprosessi ottaa aikansa eikä asiaa ole helpottanut Helsingin määräilevä asenne, vaikka se joiltain osin onkin ollut perusteltu.


Näin on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Avasin oman ketjun pikaraitioteiden vastustamisesta Helsingin seudulla, jotta tämä mielenkiintoinen aihe ei tuki Länsimetro - ketjua ja toisaalta voidaan vapaammin puhua kaikista estetyistä pikaraitioteistä.

Eli: keskustelu pikaraitioteiden vastustuksesta ketjuun:
Ketju

----------


## Kari

> Se on rahojen tuhlausta kun VR käyttää monopoliasemaansa hyväksi, mutta ei ajan tuhlausta. Lähijunat tarjoavat nopeammat yhteydet kuin bussit käytännössä kaikkialla jossa ne kulkevat.


Tarjoavat ja tarjoavat. Kyllähän juna esimerkiksi Leppävaarasta keskustaan kulkee selvästi nopeammin kuin Helsingin katuverkon läpi kulkeva bussi. On silti kyseenalaista, onko yhteys nopeampi, koska (1) junien kanssa tulee useammin vaihto bussista (ja aikataulujen synkronointi toimii vähän niin ja näin)  ja (2) bussilla pääsee useimmiten lähemmäs määränpäätä (bussipysäkit kattavat suuremman alueen kuin juna-asemat).

Olen itse asunut sekä Rantaradan liityntäliikennealueella että kävelymatkan päästä asemalta, eikä se juna nyt mitenkään erinomaisen ylivoimainen ollut ainakaan omilla matkoillani, noin puolet matkoista tuli tehtyä bussilla. Tosin minä en kulkenut Helsinkiin päin ruuhka-aikoina, jolloin junan nopeus ja kapasiteetti tuovat etua busseihin verrattuna.

Olen asunut myös useammassa osoitteessa Länsiväylän varrella ja väitän, että sieltä suunnalta on paremmat yhteydet keskustaan kuin Rantaradan varrelta (tämä on tietysti vain oma mielipiteeni, tiedän ihmisiä jotka ovat toista mieltäkin).

Tukholmassa muuten nykyisin lisätään suoria bussilinjoja junien ja metron vaikutusalueiltakin, koska ollaan huomattu, että ne tarjoavat parempaa palvelua erityisesti liityntäliikenteen alueella asuville. Helsingissähän suuntaus on juurikin päinvastainen, bussilinjat halutaan katkaista ennen Helsingin rajaa...




> Espoo ei kaavoittanut eikä rakentanut kunnallistekniikkaa Leppävaaraan omasta pussistaan vaan rahaa liikkui kyllä toiseen suntaan.


Pitäisi varmaan kaivaa ne paperit jostain esiin, jos tästä haluaa keskustella. Oma käsitykseni perustuu lähinnä espoolaisten virkamiesten kanssa käymiini keskusteluihin. Näitten käsitysten objektiivisuus voi tietenkin olla mitä on, mutta tuskimpa niitä ihan tuulestakaan on temmattu.




> Tulette näkemään senkin vielä että muotitietoiset boheemit nostavat Merihaan ja Itä-Pasilan uteen kukoistukseen.


Itä-Pasilassa asuneeena, enpä usko! :-)

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen asunut myös useammassa osoitteessa Länsiväylän varrella ja väitän, että sieltä suunnalta on paremmat yhteydet keskustaan kuin Rantaradan varrelta (tämä on tietysti vain oma mielipiteeni, tiedän ihmisiä jotka ovat toista mieltäkin).


Bussiliikenteellä on joiltakin keskeisiltä paikoilta sekä itse Länsiväylän käytävässä tietenkin tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin junilla. Bussien huonoihin puoliin kuuluu että linjat haarautuvat länsiväylästä kuin puun oksat, eli lähiöstä lähiöön päästääksen voi joutua käydä jossain kaukana kääntymässä. Lauttasaareen pääsee vain osalla busseista, ja muutenkin bussit ajavat keskustassa vain Kamppiin asti, vaikka niillä olisi kääntyvät etupyörät. Radassa on se huono puoli että asemat ovat muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta vähän syrjäisissä paikoissa, ja asemia on keskustassa vain yksi.  Omien havaintojeni mukaan länsiväyläbussit ajavat ylinopeutta, ja riskirajoilla. Kyyti on, jos bussi on vanha ja kulunut, huojuvaa ja epämukavaa moottoritienopeuksilla, niin että matkapahoinvointikin voi iskeä. Junista taas vanhimmisa on tukalan kuumaa ja ovat usein liian täynnä.




> Tukholmassa muuten nykyisin lisätään suoria bussilinjoja junien ja metron vaikutusalueiltakin, koska ollaan huomattu, että ne tarjoavat parempaa palvelua erityisesti liityntäliikenteen alueella asuville. Helsingissähän suuntaus on juurikin päinvastainen, bussilinjat halutaan katkaista ennen Helsingin rajaa...


Pitäisi pyrkiä siihen että niistä ilmansuunnista joista tulee raideliikennettä, tulee rinnakkaisia bussiyhteyksiä eri reittejä pitkin keskustaan kuin raideliikenne. Tämä on toteutettu rautateiden varsilta niin että bussit ajavat keskustaan Töölön tai Sörnäisten kautta. Itämetron kanssa rinnan pitäisi ajaa busseja esim Pohjoisrantaa pitkin Helsingin "vanhaankaupunkiin" eli jonnekin Kauppatorin paikkeille, ja länsimetron rinnalla esim Hietalahden kautta Erottajalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Tukholmassa on muutama suorabussi joka vastaa joko metro- tai lähijunareittiä, mutta ne kulkevat muutamalla vuorolla ruuhka-aikana ja syy niiden olemassaoloon on lähinnä sen että junat ja metrot ei pysty nielemään enempää porukkaa.


Oma käsitykseni on, että perusteena ei ollut kapasiteettiongelma, vaan palvelutson parantaminen. Todelliset matka-ajat kun ovat sillä bussilla usein lyhemmät kuin liityntäliikenteeseen perustuvassa raideliikenteessä. Kapasiteettia oltaisiin voitu lisätä muutenkin (oma arvelu, en ole tätä mistään varmistanut kylläkään). Lontoossahan metron välityskyky on loppunut, minkä vuoksi siellä lisätään bussiliikennettä, mutta ei kai Tukholmassa vielä siihen olla jouduttu.




> Linjat luotiin alunperin, kun tietullit tulivat käyttöön ja odotettiin enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä.


Näin on. Ja kyllähän matkustajamäärät myös lisääntyivät.





> Mutta muutoin ei olla muuttamassa rataliikenteen suoruutta, vaan bussit ovat vahvistuslinjoja.


Ei varmaankaan. Johan se olisi taloudellisestikin typerää olla käyttämättä niitä metrojunia, joiden uuden matkustajan marginaalikustannukset ovat mitättömät. Ja tämä on se syy, minkä vuoksi myös Länsimetron rakentaminen tulee vähentämään suoria busslinjoja - busseja on kalliimpi operoida. Tämä perustelu ei tietenkään päde VR:n lähijuniin, koska niiden ajaminen on kalliimpaa kuin bussien.

Kari

----------


## Kari

> Bussien huonoihin puoliin kuuluu että linjat haarautuvat länsiväylästä kuin puun oksat, eli lähiöstä lähiöön päästääksen voi joutua käydä jossain kaukana kääntymässä.


Onko nyt jotenkin oletettavaa, että tilanne paranee Länsimetron myötä? Tietenkin olisi (joukkoliikenteen kannalta) järkevämpää, että lähiöt ovat nauhamaisesti radan/tien varrella, mutta ei Etelä-Espoosta enää sellaista tule, rakennettiimpa millainen härveli tahansa. Rantaradan varteen tällainen olisi mielestäni realistisempaa, siellähän on kuitenkin jossain määrin jo rakennettu radan ympäristöön. Mutta se nyt ei vain käy, kun se kertakaikkiaan ei käy.




> Lauttasaareen pääsee vain osalla busseista,


Tämä on yksi bussijärjestelmän (ja mahdollisesti ratikan) etuja, kaikkien ei todellakaan tarvitse kulkea sen Lauttasaaren (tai Otaniemen, Keilaniemen tai Tapiolan) kautta, vaan keskustaan päästään suoralla bussiyhteydellä nopeasti. Vaihdot T-busseihin sujuvat mielestäni Länsiväylällä varsin jouheasti.




> ja muutenkin bussit ajavat keskustassa vain Kamppiin asti, vaikka niillä olisi kääntyvät etupyörät.


Tämähän ei ole bussijärjestelmän vika vain valittu politiikka. Espoota kun ei voi nähdä osana samaa aluetta, vaan se on joku etäinen kaupunki jossain, josta pitää tulla bussilla tai radalla samaan tapaan kuin jostain Tampereelta. Pitkän matkan liikenteessä terminaalit ovat hyviä, jopa välttämättömiä, mutta mitä tekoa niillä on lähilikenteen hoitamisessa?




> Radassa on se huono puoli että asemat ovat muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta vähän syrjäisissä paikoissa, ja asemia on keskustassa vain yksi.


Senpä vuoksi se Pisara tarvittaisiin. Ja ehkäpä VR:lläkin voitaisiin alkaa miettiä uusiksi koko lähiliikenteen konseptia, ei sitä ehkä ole järkevää hoitaa samoin toimintatavoin kuin kaukoliikenteen junaliikennettä.




> Omien havaintojeni mukaan länsiväyläbussit ajavat ylinopeutta, ja riskirajoilla. Kyyti on, jos bussi on vanha ja kulunut, huojuvaa ja epämukavaa moottoritienopeuksilla, niin että matkapahoinvointikin voi iskeä. Junista taas vanhimmisa on tukalan kuumaa ja ovat usein liian täynnä.


Kyllä molemmissa on kehittämistä.




> Pitäisi pyrkiä siihen että niistä ilmansuunnista joista tulee raideliikennettä, tulee rinnakkaisia bussiyhteyksiä eri reittejä pitkin keskustaan kuin raideliikenne. Tämä on toteutettu rautateiden varsilta niin että bussit ajavat keskustaan Töölön tai Sörnäisten kautta. Itämetron kanssa rinnan pitäisi ajaa busseja esim Pohjoisrantaa pitkin Helsingin "vanhaankaupunkiin" eli jonnekin Kauppatorin paikkeille, ja länsimetron rinnalla esim Hietalahden kautta Erottajalle.


On vain varsin lultavaa, että näin ei tapahdu koska se (raskas) raideliikenne tarvitsee paljon käyttäjiä ollakseen kannattavaa. Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa se tarkoittaa sitä, että ihmiset pakoitetaan sen raideyhteyden käyttäjiksi katkomalla suorat linjat. Tai näin on ainakin tähän asti toimittu, yleisön vastustuksesta huolimatta.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko nyt jotenkin oletettavaa, että tilanne paranee Länsimetron myötä? Tietenkin olisi (joukkoliikenteen kannalta) järkevämpää, että lähiöt ovat nauhamaisesti radan/tien varrella, mutta ei Etelä-Espoosta enää sellaista tule, rakennettiimpa millainen härveli tahansa.


Missään päin maailmaa jossa on raideliikennettä lähiöihin, ei se lähiönauha ole yhtenäinen eikä kapea, enimmillään vain 1 km kumpaankin suuntaan asemilta, vaikka se olisi monen mielestä ihanne, vaan radanvarsiseudut ovat eläneet omaa elmäänsä ja joihinkin kohteisiin pääsee vain liityntäkulkuneuvolla. Näin ovat asiat niin Helsingin, Tukholman kuin Lontoonkin seudulla. Raideliikenne yhdistää kuitenkin tärkeimmät lähiöt ja keskukset suoralla yhteydellä toisiinsa. Joidenkin mielestä se on paha juttu kun ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan keskusten välillä liian helposti, mutta se ehkäisee nukkumalähiöitymisen ja ghettoutumisen. Niihin lähiöihin jotka ovat radasta sivussa valikoituu omanlaatuinen porukkansa joka arvostaa sitä että on vähän hankalampi päästä sinne. Etelä-Espoon kohdalla taitaa olla vähän niin että kaikkiin lähiöihin on valikoitunut sellaista porukkaa :Wink: 




> Rantaradan varteen tällainen olisi mielestäni realistisempaa, siellähän on kuitenkin jossain määrin jo rakennettu radan ympäristöön. Mutta se nyt ei vain käy, kun se kertakaikkiaan ei käy.


Rantaradalla merkittävä este tiiviimmälle rakentamiselle johtuu Espoon keskellä olevasta itsenäisestä Kauniaisten kaupungista joka pitää kaikenlaisia romuvarastoja ja joutomaata radan varrella. Leppävaaran ja Espoon Keskuksen välinen rataosuus kulkee 30% Kauniaisten alueen läpi. Ehkä se asia joskus paranee tai sitten ei. 




> Tämä on yksi bussijärjestelmän (ja mahdollisesti ratikan) etuja, kaikkien ei todellakaan tarvitse kulkea sen Lauttasaaren (tai Otaniemen, Keilaniemen tai Tapiolan) kautta, vaan keskustaan päästään suoralla bussiyhteydellä nopeasti. Vaihdot T-busseihin sujuvat mielestäni Länsiväylällä varsin jouheasti.


Moottoritien varrella vaihtaminen on aika ankeaa, ja jos on vaihdettava toisen suuntaan kulkevaan bussiin tulee kävelymatkasta tien yli tai ali pitkä. 




> Tämähän ei ole bussijärjestelmän vika vain valittu politiikka. Espoota kun ei voi nähdä osana samaa aluetta, vaan se on joku etäinen kaupunki jossain, josta pitää tulla bussilla tai radalla samaan tapaan kuin jostain Tampereelta. Pitkän matkan liikenteessä terminaalit ovat hyviä, jopa välttämättömiä, mutta mitä tekoa niillä on lähilikenteen hoitamisessa?


Kaikkialla maailmassa suurkaupungeissa joissa lähiliikennebussien rinnalla ei kulje metroa tai vastaavaa, kerätään bussit terminaaleihin. Joku liikenneinsinööri osaa varman vastata miksi. Mutta osa busseista joutaisi kyllä kiertämään kaupunkia. 




> Senpä vuoksi se Pisara tarvittaisiin. Ja ehkäpä VR:lläkin voitaisiin alkaa miettiä uusiksi koko lähiliikenteen konseptia, ei sitä ehkä ole järkevää hoitaa samoin toimintatavoin kuin kaukoliikenteen junaliikennettä.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Itse asiassa lähijunaliikenne pitäisi integroida metron kanssa kaupallisessa mielessä niin että palvelukonsepti on yhtenäinen.




> On vain varsin lultavaa, että näin ei tapahdu koska se (raskas) raideliikenne tarvitsee paljon käyttäjiä ollakseen kannattavaa. Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa se tarkoittaa sitä, että ihmiset pakoitetaan sen raideyhteyden käyttäjiksi katkomalla suorat linjat. Tai näin on ainakin tähän asti toimittu, yleisön vastustuksesta huolimatta.


Yleisö on yleensä vastustanut jonkun tietyn, iänikuisen linjan lopettamista, vaikka liikenne-operaattori on korvanut sen sekä raideliikenteellä että jollain toisella bussilinjalla joka kiertää hieman eri reitiä. Helsingin seudulla pitäisi pystyä luopumaan ajatuksesta että esim itämetron varren lähiöt ovat jokin saari irrallaan muusta kaupungista, ja ettei sieltä voisi tulla keskustaan eri reittiä kuin Kulosaaren sillan yli. Sama koskee länsiväylän vartta. Sitä nähdään jonain saarena kanssa. Mutta peileihinsä sopii myös  näiden "saarten" asukkaiden katsoa, jotka eivät halua muuttaa kulkutapojaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Missään päin maailmaa jossa on raideliikennettä lähiöihin, ei se lähiönauha ole yhtenäinen eikä kapea, enimmillään vain 1 km kumpaankin suuntaan asemilta, vaikka se olisi monen mielestä ihanne, vaan radanvarsiseudut ovat eläneet omaa elmäänsä ja joihinkin kohteisiin pääsee vain liityntäkulkuneuvolla.


Tämä ei silti tarkoita sitä, etteikö joissakin kaupungeissa (tai kaupunginosissa) oltaisi onnistuttu paremmin kuin joissain toisissa. Ja mitä Etelä-Espooseen tulee, sinne metron kaltainen järjestelmä sopii erinomaisen huonosti, kun lähiöt ovat kahden puolen Länsiväylää. Tämä on tietenkin kaiken joukkoliikenteen ongelma alueella, mutta kevyemmin järjestelmin paremmin hanskattavissa.




> Näin ovat asiat niin Helsingin, Tukholman kuin Lontoonkin seudulla.


Tukholmassa on raideliikenne rakennettu maankäytön yhteydessä. Lontoosta taas ei mielestäni pitäisi puhua edes samassa yhteydessä, koska se on kymmenen kertaa Helsinkiä suurempi kylä.




> Raideliikenne yhdistää kuitenkin tärkeimmät lähiöt ja keskukset suoralla yhteydellä toisiinsa. Joidenkin mielestä se on paha juttu kun ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan keskusten välillä liian helposti, mutta se ehkäisee nukkumalähiöitymisen ja ghettoutumisen.


Eipä ole ainakaan Tukholmassa estänyt. Tännehän on muodostunut ulkomaalaisghettoja ja mielestäni useat lähiöt ovat paljon lähempänä "nukkumalähiötä" kuin vaikka Matinkylä tai Tapiola. 

Ja ovatko helsingin seudun ratojen varren lähiöt sitten mielestäsi jotenkin poikkeuksellisen erilaisia näihin ei-radan varressa oleviin? 




> Niihin lähiöihin jotka ovat radasta sivussa valikoituu omanlaatuinen porukkansa joka arvostaa sitä että on vähän hankalampi päästä sinne. Etelä-Espoon kohdalla taitaa olla vähän niin että kaikkiin lähiöihin on valikoitunut sellaista porukkaa


Juurihan minä totesin, että useista Etelä-Espoon lähiöistä on paremmat liikenneyhteydet kuin radan varresta. En tiedä, mihin oikein viittaat. Onhan niitä Espoossa autolähiöitäkin, mutta Länsiväylän lähiöt eivät leimallisesti ole sellaisia.




> Rantaradalla merkittävä este tiiviimmälle rakentamiselle johtuu Espoon keskellä olevasta itsenäisestä Kauniaisten kaupungista joka pitää kaikenlaisia romuvarastoja ja joutomaata radan varrella. Leppävaaran ja Espoon Keskuksen välinen rataosuus kulkee 30% Kauniaisten alueen läpi. Ehkä se asia joskus paranee tai sitten ei.


Olisiko sinulla jotain lähdettä, joka kertoisi nimen omaan Kauniaisten olevan ongelma. En minä ainakaan ole koskaan kuullut Kauniaisten vastustavat esimerkiksi raideyhteyksien parantamista.




> Moottoritien varrella vaihtaminen on aika ankeaa, ja jos on vaihdettava toisen suuntaan kulkevaan bussiin tulee kävelymatkasta tien yli tai ali pitkä.


Voihan siitä tehdä vähemmän ankeaa parantamalla pysäkkejä. Itse en tosin ole ikinä Lauttasaaren bussia muutamaa minuuttia kauempaa odottanut, joten enpä osaa sitä kohtuuttoman ankeana pitää, vaikka välillä vähän tuuleekin.




> Kaikkialla maailmassa suurkaupungeissa joissa lähiliikennebussien rinnalla ei kulje metroa tai vastaavaa, kerätään bussit terminaaleihin.


Sinulla varmaan oli joitakin tiettyjä kaupunkeja mielessä? Minun on vaikeaa kuvitella suurkaupunkia, jossa ei ole metroa tai "vastaavaa". Kehitysmaissa sellaisia tietenkin on, mutta ei siellä mitään terminaalejakaan välttämättä ole - eikä paljon muutakaan (ja sittenkin tulee äkkiä mieleen, että onko BRT-järjestelmä "metroa vastaava"). Mielestäni ne eivät kuitenkaan ole hyviä vertailukohtia Helsingin joukkoliikenteestä puhuttaessa.

Esimerkiksi Tallinnassa on pääosa liikenteestä hoidettu ilman terminaalia. Viru-keskuksen alla toki on (pienehkö) bussiterminaali, mutta sinnekin tulee enimmäkseen kauemmas kulkevia busseja (jotka varmaan Helsingissä vastaisivat esimerkiksi Nurmijärven tai Kirkkonummen liikennettä). Pääosa liikenteestä (bussit, trolikat ja ratikat) kulkee keskustan läpi eikä pääty varsinaiseen terminaaliin. Samoin toimii myös esimerkiksi Tukholman joukkoliikenne, mutta sehän ei käy, kun täällä sattuu olemaan myös metro (no on täälläkin toki pieniä terminaalialueita esimerkiksi syöttöliikenteen hoitamiseen).

Mielestäni pidemmän matkan liikenne on luontevaa koota keskeisellä paikalla olevaan terminaaliin, josta on hyvät yhteydet lähialuelle ja muihin kauempaa oleviin kohteisiin. Lähiliikenteen kanssa tämä on omiaan vain lisäämään vaihtoja ja matka-aikoja.

Kokonaan toinen asia on se, että Helsinki ei ole suurkaupunki eikä siitä luultavasti sellaista koskaan tulekaan.




> Yleisö on yleensä vastustanut jonkun tietyn, iänikuisen linjan lopettamista, vaikka liikenne-operaattori on korvanut sen sekä raideliikenteellä että jollain toisella bussilinjalla joka kiertää hieman eri reitiä.


Niin, yleisö on väärässä eikä kertakaikkiaan osaa nähdä yhteyksien paranemista? Käsittääkseni Leppävaaran alueella ja esimerkiksi Vantaan linjastouudistuksen yhteydessä vastustus oli enemmän kuin kitinää yksittäisistä linjoista.




> Helsingin seudulla pitäisi pystyä luopumaan ajatuksesta että esim itämetron varren lähiöt ovat jokin saari irrallaan muusta kaupungista, ja ettei sieltä voisi tulla keskustaan eri reittiä kuin Kulosaaren sillan yli. Sama koskee länsiväylän vartta. Sitä nähdään jonain saarena kanssa. Mutta peileihinsä sopii myös  näiden "saarten" asukkaiden katsoa, jotka eivät halua muuttaa kulkutapojaan.


Minä en nyt oikein seuraa ajatustasi. Miten näiden "saarten" asukkaat voisivat muuttaa kulkutapojaan, kun muita yhteyksiä ei ole tai ne lopetetaan nurinasta huolimatta? Ehkä tarkoitus on että siirtyvät pyörän tai henkilöauton käyttäjiksi?

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä ei silti tarkoita sitä, etteikö joissakin kaupungeissa (tai kaupunginosissa) oltaisi onnistuttu paremmin kuin joissain toisissa. Ja mitä Etelä-Espooseen tulee, sinne metron kaltainen järjestelmä sopii erinomaisen huonosti, kun lähiöt ovat kahden puolen Länsiväylää. Tämä on tietenkin kaiken joukkoliikenteen ongelma alueella, mutta kevyemmin järjestelmin paremmin hanskattavissa.


Tiiviimpi rakentaminen seuraa Etelä-Espoossa aika tikuasti metroa. Ainoa merkittävä poikkeus on Olari joka on tiivis ja jää sivuun.




> Tukholmassa on raideliikenne rakennettu maankäytön yhteydessä. Lontoosta taas ei mielestäni pitäisi puhua edes samassa yhteydessä, koska se on kymmenen kertaa Helsinkiä suurempi kylä.


Ei se saa muodostua esteeksi, että jos vuonna yks ja kaks on rakennettu lähiö, niin sinnekö ei saa tuoda raideliikennettä myöhemmin?

Lontookin alkaa muistuttaa Helsingin seutua kun mennään riittävän kauas keskustasta. 




> Eipä ole ainakaan Tukholmassa estänyt. Tännehän on muodostunut ulkomaalaisghettoja ja mielestäni useat lähiöt ovat paljon lähempänä "nukkumalähiötä" kuin vaikka Matinkylä tai Tapiola.


Kerrostalolähiöt rakennettiin 60-70-luvulla aikoinaan eri syistä Suomeen kuin Ruotsiin. Suomeen ne rakennettiin maaseudulta kaupunkiin muuttavia suomalaisia varten kun taas Ruotsissa ulkomaisia Ruotsiin muuttavia siirtolaisia varten. 

Siis etelä-Espoossa on 2-3 lähiötä jotka eivät ole nukkumalähiöitä. 




> Ja ovatko helsingin seudun ratojen varren lähiöt sitten mielestäsi jotenkin poikkeuksellisen erilaisia näihin ei-radan varressa oleviin?


Ne ovat yleensä pienempiä ja niissä ei ole niin paljon kauppoja ja muita palveluja eikä oikein työpaikkojakaan kuin nimeksi. Ainoat poikkeukset siis Tapiola, Matinkylä ja Kivenlahti Espoossa, Viikki Helsingissä sekä Vantaanportti ja Hakunila Vantaalla. 



> Juurihan minä totesin, että useista Etelä-Espoon lähiöistä on paremmat liikenneyhteydet kuin radan varresta. En tiedä, mihin oikein viittaat. Onhan niitä Espoossa autolähiöitäkin, mutta Länsiväylän lähiöt eivät leimallisesti ole sellaisia.


Ok-taloalueet väylän pohjoispuolella (Friisilä, Suomenoja, Eestinlaakso, Latokaski, jne) ovat puhtaita autolähiöitä, ja laajoja sellaisia. Teillä Stokiksessa niitä ei kutsuttaisi tietenkään lähiöiksi (förort) vaan villaområdeksi. Mutta kulkutapa lienee aika tyypillisesti oma auto. 




> Olisiko sinulla jotain lähdettä, joka kertoisi nimen omaan Kauniaisten olevan ongelma. En minä ainakaan ole koskaan kuullut Kauniaisten vastustavat esimerkiksi raideyhteyksien parantamista.


Vastasin mielestäni kysymykseesi jonka tulkitsin että "miksi ei rantaradan vartta voi rakentaa tiiviimmin", sitä tarkoitin sillä että radanvarsi on sama kuin Granin takapiha. Eivät kauniaislaiset vastusta toisaalta raideyhteyksien parantamista, mutta he eivät halua maksaa siitä mitään, vaan olettvat että Espoo ja valtio maksavat.




> Sinulla varmaan oli joitakin tiettyjä kaupunkeja mielessä? Minun on vaikeaa kuvitella suurkaupunkia, jossa ei ole metroa tai "vastaavaa". 
> 
> Mielestäni pidemmän matkan liikenne on luontevaa koota keskeisellä paikalla olevaan terminaaliin, josta on hyvät yhteydet lähialuelle ja muihin kauempaa oleviin kohteisiin. Lähiliikenteen kanssa tämä on omiaan vain lisäämään vaihtoja ja matka-aikoja.


Tarkoitin ilmansuuntia suurkaupungeissa jonne ei mene metroa. Tukholmassa esim kaakkois-suunnan, kuten Tyresö jne jonne ei mene metroa, kaikki bussit päättyvät Slussenin terminaaliin, ne eivät lähde kiertelemään ympäri kaupunkia, js Slussenin terminaali on kaiken kaikkiaan aika iso. Keskustan pohjoispuolellakin on ymmärtääkseni jokin iso terminaali jonne kaikki Roslagenin suunnan seutubussit kerääntyvät, vai olenko väärässä? Kampin bussiaseman Espoon bussien terminaali vastaa siis näitä. 




> Kokonaan toinen asia on se, että Helsinki ei ole suurkaupunki eikä siitä luultavasti sellaista koskaan tulekaan.


Ei se sinun Stokiksesi hirveän paljon isompi ole, puolitoistakertainen korkeintaan.

Kyllä monet Helsingin seudun, varsinkin nuoremmat, ja miksei vanhemmatkin  asukkaat haluavat nähdä Helsingin jonkinlaisena metropolina. Minusta se on ihan tavoittelemisen arvoista että pienenkin maan pääkaupunki voisi olla aika suuri. Vrt Kööpenhamina, Riika, Wien, Amsterdam. Eikö Helsinki voisi olla niiden kaltainen? Maalaisromantiikan ja alkiolaisuuden perään haikalieville jää joka tapauksessa koko muu Suomi temmellyskentäksi. Suomessa on ehkä poikkeuksellista että Helsinkiä ja helsinkiläisiä vihataan niin paljon tai suhtaudutan väheksyen, johtuen kai siitä että kaupunkilaistumisprosessi on vielä kesken.




> Niin, yleisö on väärässä eikä kertakaikkiaan osaa nähdä yhteyksien paranemista? Käsittääkseni Leppävaaran alueella ja esimerkiksi Vantaan linjastouudistuksen yhteydessä vastustus oli enemmän kuin kitinää yksittäisistä linjoista.


Leppävaaran suunnalla kaupunkirata ja liityntäbussit aiheuttivat yllättävän vähän kitinää. 




> Minä en nyt oikein seuraa ajatustasi. Miten näiden "saarten" asukkaat voisivat muuttaa kulkutapojaan, kun muita yhteyksiä ei ole tai ne lopetetaan nurinasta huolimatta? Ehkä tarkoitus on että siirtyvät pyörän tai henkilöauton käyttäjiksi?


Ne muut yhteydet pitää synnyttää. Kaikki eivät loppujen lopuksi ole menossa joka aamu keskustaan. Keskustaan menijöitä varten raideliikene on paras koska se ei vie katutilaa, ei takertele ruuhkissa eikä saastuta. Jokeri on yksi esimerkki onnistuneesta uudesta ajattelusta. Mutta poikittaisbusseja tarvitaan muillekin yhteyksille kuin yhtä ainoata isoa ympyrää kaupunkia kiertämään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Tiiviimpi rakentaminen seuraa Etelä-Espoossa aika tikuasti metroa. Ainoa merkittävä poikkeus on Olari joka on tiivis ja jää sivuun.


Minä olen tästä eri mieltä. Paikkojen niminä kyllä, mutta jos katsoo asemien sijoittelua, niin eivät ne kyllä kovin hyvin palvele esimerkiksi asuinalueita. Tämä siitäkin huolimatta, että tehdään mutkia Keilaniemen ja Otaniemen kautta.




> Ei se saa muodostua esteeksi, että jos vuonna yks ja kaks on rakennettu lähiö, niin sinnekö ei saa tuoda raideliikennettä myöhemmin?


Saa toki, mutta silloin lopputulos ei ole yleensä niin hyvä kuin jos se oltaisiin tehty samaan aikaan rakentamisen kanssa.




> Kerrostalolähiöt rakennettiin 60-70-luvulla aikoinaan eri syistä Suomeen kuin Ruotsiin. Suomeen ne rakennettiin maaseudulta kaupunkiin muuttavia suomalaisia varten kun taas Ruotsissa ulkomaisia Ruotsiin muuttavia siirtolaisia varten.


Näinköhän. Minä olen ainakin ollut siinä uskossa, että alun perin (siis jo 50-luvulla) lähiöitä rakennettiin maalta muuttaville siinä kuin Suomessakin. Toki Ruotsiin saapui myöhemmin suuri määrä siirtolaisia esimerkiksi Suomesta (voiko suomalaisia nyt edes pitää ulkomaalaisina?), mutta en minä oikein pidä oikeana tulkintaa, jossa lähiöitä olisi rakennettu siirtolaisia varten. Segregaatiotahan in nimen omaan on pyritty välttämään (jossa tosin ei sitten olla onnistuttu kylläkään).




> Ne ovat yleensä pienempiä ja niissä ei ole niin paljon kauppoja ja muita palveluja eikä oikein työpaikkojakaan kuin nimeksi. Ainoat poikkeukset siis Tapiola, Matinkylä ja Kivenlahti Espoossa, Viikki Helsingissä sekä Vantaanportti ja Hakunila Vantaalla.


Otaniemi, Pähkinärinne, Olari... Kyllä noissa ainakin peruspalvelut on, enkä minä niitä varsinaisiksi autolähiöiksi kutsuisi sen paremmin kuin Leppävaaraa, Martinlaaksoa tai Kiloakaan.




> Ok-taloalueet väylän pohjoispuolella (Friisilä, Suomenoja, Eestinlaakso, Latokaski, jne) ovat puhtaita autolähiöitä, ja laajoja sellaisia. Teillä Stokiksessa niitä ei kutsuttaisi tietenkään lähiöiksi (förort) vaan villaområdeksi. Mutta kulkutapa lienee aika tyypillisesti oma auto.


Niinpä, mutta metro ei tilannetta paranna. Ne "kaasugrillimiehet" (Timo Soinia lainatakseni) eivät kerrostaloon metroaseman viereen muuta. Pitäisikin pyrkiä kehittämään kaavoitusta ja liikennesuunnittelua suuntaan, joka mahdollistaisi joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen tällekin ryhmälle.




> Tarkoitin ilmansuuntia suurkaupungeissa jonne ei mene metroa. Tukholmassa esim kaakkois-suunnan, kuten Tyresö jne jonne ei mene metroa, kaikki bussit päättyvät Slussenin terminaaliin, ne eivät lähde kiertelemään ympäri kaupunkia, js Slussenin terminaali on kaiken kaikkiaan aika iso. Keskustan pohjoispuolellakin on ymmärtääkseni jokin iso terminaali jonne kaikki Roslagenin suunnan seutubussit kerääntyvät, vai olenko väärässä? Kampin bussiaseman Espoon bussien terminaali vastaa siis näitä.


Eipä nyt satu olemaan linjakarttaa käsillä, mutta mielestäni nuo eivät oikein kamppia vastaa, pikemminkin ovat Leppävaaraa, Itäkeskusta tai vaikka Myyrmäkeä vastaavia liityntäliikenneterminaaleja (ja vastaavia on useilla muillakin metroasemilla). Roslagenin suuntaahnan menee toki junaratakin.

Mutta noin muuten en pitäisi Tukholman systeemiä niin terminaalikeskeisenä kuin Helsinkiä. Metrolinjathan ovat periaatteessa heilurilinjoja (sininen linja tosin vähän töksähtää keskustaan) ja esimerkiksi bussien runkolinjat kulkevat "raitiovaunumaisesti" kaupungin läpi. Toki metroon perustuvaan järjestelmään kuuluu runsas liityntäliikennebussien määrä, mutta ollaan niitä suoria bussiyhteyksiäkin viimeaikoina kehitetty.




> Ei se sinun Stokiksesi hirveän paljon isompi ole, puolitoistakertainen korkeintaan.


Joo, kyllä Tukholmaa ja Helsinkiä voi sinänsä vertailukelpoisina kaupunkeina pitää. Jopa paremmin kuin Helsinkiä ja Tallinnaa.




> Kyllä monet Helsingin seudun, varsinkin nuoremmat, ja miksei vanhemmatkin  asukkaat haluavat nähdä Helsingin jonkinlaisena metropolina. Minusta se on ihan tavoittelemisen arvoista että pienenkin maan pääkaupunki voisi olla aika suuri. Vrt Kööpenhamina, Riika, Wien, Amsterdam. Eikö Helsinki voisi olla niiden kaltainen?


No minä en henkilökohtaisesti näe mitään erityistä syytä pyrkiä "metropoliksi". Ei se kaupungin kasvaminen ympäristöä miellyttävämmäksi tee. Mutta ei minulla varsinaisesti mitään maalaisromantiikan perään haikailuakaan ole :-) 




> Leppävaaran suunnalla kaupunkirata ja liityntäbussit aiheuttivat yllättävän vähän kitinää.


Leppävaaran suunnalta keskustaan suuntaavat bussit ovat poikkeuksellisen hitaita, kun joutuvat kulkemaan niin pitkiä matkoja Helsingin katuverkossa. Lisäksi sieltähän ei kaikkia linjoja olla (ainakaan vielä) poistettu.




> Ne muut yhteydet pitää synnyttää. Kaikki eivät loppujen lopuksi ole menossa joka aamu keskustaan. Keskustaan menijöitä varten raideliikene on paras koska se ei vie katutilaa, ei takertele ruuhkissa eikä saastuta. Jokeri on yksi esimerkki onnistuneesta uudesta ajattelusta. Mutta poikittaisbusseja tarvitaan muillekin yhteyksille kuin yhtä ainoata isoa ympyrää kaupunkia kiertämään.


Tästä voin olla samaa mieltä. Joskin katutilan säästämisestä ainoastaan sillä ehdolla, että sitä ei käytetä autojen parkkipaikaksi sitten :-)

Kari

----------


## late-

> Tiiviimpi rakentaminen seuraa Etelä-Espoossa aika tikuasti metroa. Ainoa merkittävä poikkeus on Olari joka on tiivis ja jää sivuun.


Periaatteessa. Käytännössä yksittäinen metropysäkki ei useinkaan riitä palvelemaan kokonaista asuinaluetta. Koko Olarin lisäksi iso pala Matinkylää ja huomattava osa Tapiolan kerrostaloista jäävät sivuun. Samoin sivuun jäävät pienemmistä keskittymistä Otaniemen Teekkarikylä ja Haukilahden kerrostalot. Jatkossa myös Suurpelto jää kokonaisuudessaan sivuun.

Vastaavalla tavallahan Helsingissä suunnitellaan metroa Viikkiin eli tiedekeskukseen. Viikin asuinalueet (Latokartano, Viikinmäki ja Pihlajisto) jäävät ainokaisesta metroasemasta auttomattomasti syrjään.




> Lontookin alkaa muistuttaa Helsingin seutua kun mennään riittävän kauas keskustasta.


Nyt kaipaan kyllä esimerkkiä. Lontoon kaupunkirakenne on niin keskustan, keskustaa ympäröivien alueiden ja työssäkäyntialueen osalta kokemusteni mukaan hyvin erilainen kuin Helsingin seudun rakenne. Jos sivuutamme Lontoon suurkaupunkistatuksen, Lontoon kaupunkiseudun rakentaminen on tiivistä, selvärajaista ja pääosin matalaa. Esikaupungit muodostuvat 2-3 kerroksen korkuisista yhteenkytketyistä omakotitaloista. Työssäkäyntialue taas muodostuu kylistä. Lähiörakennetta ei ole.

Sinänsä kannattaisi vain tyytyä tuohon suurkaupunkistatukseen ja sivuttaa Lontoo vertailukohtana. Helsinkiä ei kannattane verrata selvästi yli kaksi kertaa suurempiin kaupunkiseutuihin. Tukholma on hyvä vertailukohta ja muita hyviä vertailukohtia löytyy tarvittaessa runsaasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jatkossa myös Suurpelto jää kokonaisuudessaan sivuun.


Herra Louko paljasti muutama viikko sitten Länsiväylä-lehdessä, että Suurpeltoonkin on aikanaan tulossa oma metrohaara. Hintalappua hän ei tohtinut ottaa esille siinä yhteydessä...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näinköhän. Minä olen ainakin ollut siinä uskossa, että alun perin (siis jo 50-luvulla) lähiöitä rakennettiin maalta muuttaville siinä kuin Suomessakin. Toki Ruotsiin saapui myöhemmin suuri määrä siirtolaisia esimerkiksi Suomesta (voiko suomalaisia nyt edes pitää ulkomaalaisina?), mutta en minä oikein pidä oikeana tulkintaa, jossa lähiöitä olisi rakennettu siirtolaisia varten. Segregaatiotahan in nimen omaan on pyritty välttämään (jossa tosin ei sitten olla onnistuttu kylläkään).


Ruotsiin saaui paljon siirtolaisia Välimeren maista ja lähi-idästä kanssa. Työvoiman tarve oli kova ja siirtolaispolitiikka oli aktiivista 60-70-luvulla ja monet kerrostalolähiöt rakennettiin ensisijaisesti heitä varten. Myöhemin huomattiin että oli vähän mokattu ja segregaatio oli tosiasia.




> Otaniemi, Pähkinärinne, Olari... Kyllä noissa ainakin peruspalvelut on, enkä minä niitä varsinaisiksi autolähiöiksi kutsuisi sen paremmin kuin Leppävaaraa, Martinlaaksoa tai Kiloakaan.


Suomalaisten lähiöiden erityispiirre 70-luvulle asti olli että suurin osa  rakennettiin hyvin pieniksi ja aika puutteellisiksi palveluiltaan. Siksi että asukkaat tulivat Suomesta ja heillä oli kaikilla auto. Tyypillistä oli että lähiö oli jonkun umpikujan varressa eli siitä pääsi pois vain yhteen suuntaan. Myöhemmin energiakriisin seurauksena 80-luvulla vaihdettiin ajattelutapaa täysin, ja alettin ajatella että joukkoliikenteessä ja palvelujen keskittämisesäkin olisi ideaa. Silloin syntyivät sellaiset vähän roisit ja isot lähiöt jotka saivat huonon maineen koska vaikka niissä oli hyvät palvelut ja raideliikenneasemat, niihin keskistettiin kunnallisia vuokrataloja jne. Vasta 1990-2000-luvulla alettiin oppia rakentamaan sekä siistiä että tehokasta. 




> Niinpä, mutta metro ei tilannetta paranna. Ne "kaasugrillimiehet" (Timo Soinia lainatakseni) eivät kerrostaloon metroaseman viereen muuta. Pitäisikin pyrkiä kehittämään kaavoitusta ja liikennesuunnittelua suuntaan, joka mahdollistaisi joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen tällekin ryhmälle.


Entä jos kaasugrillmiesten jälkikasvu haluaa kotoa muutettuaan muuttaa kerrostaloon metroaseman viereen. Edellyttäen tietenkin että eivät ole grilliruoan ohessa nauttineet liikaa autoilumyönteistä ja joukkolikennevastaista propagandaa.




> Eipä nyt satu olemaan linjakarttaa käsillä, mutta mielestäni nuo eivät oikein kamppia vastaa, pikemminkin ovat Leppävaaraa, Itäkeskusta tai vaikka Myyrmäkeä vastaavia liityntäliikenneterminaaleja (ja vastaavia on useilla muillakin metroasemilla). Roslagenin suuntaahnan menee toki junaratakin.


Mun mielestäni Slussen ja Kamppi ovat täysin vertailukelpoisia joukkoliikennesolmuja. Suurin osa Roslagenista on saaristoa ja rataverkon ulottumattomissa, tarkoitin sellaisia kokonaisia pikkukaupunkeja kuin Norrtälje ja Vaxholm ympäristöineen josta tullaan bussilla Tukholmaan. En nyt tarkkaan tiedä missä niiden terminaali oikein on, onkohan jossain Östra Stationin lähettyvillä?

Joka tapauksessa etelä-Espoo eroaa Roslagenista ja Nacka/Tyresöstä siinä mielessä että Otaniemen/Tapiolan ympäristössä on Suomen johtava teknillinen korkeakoulu, isoja tutkimuslaitoksia sekä suuryritysten konttoreita. Tukholmassa kaikki tällaiset toiminnot ovat metron varrella. Ilman metroa tai kunollista raideliikenenttä niistä tulee väksinkin amerikalaistyylisiä autokaupunkeja. 




> Mutta noin muuten en pitäisi Tukholman systeemiä niin terminaalikeskeisenä kuin Helsinkiä. Metrolinjathan ovat periaatteessa heilurilinjoja (sininen linja tosin vähän töksähtää keskustaan) ja esimerkiksi bussien runkolinjat kulkevat "raitiovaunumaisesti" kaupungin läpi. Toki metroon perustuvaan järjestelmään kuuluu runsas liityntäliikennebussien määrä, mutta ollaan niitä suoria bussiyhteyksiäkin viimeaikoina kehitetty.


Niin,ja se olis minun mielestäni tavoiteltavaa Helsingissäkin, että metro kulkisi  kaupungin läpi eikä päättyisi keskustaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Periaatteessa. Käytännössä yksittäinen metropysäkki ei useinkaan riitä palvelemaan kokonaista asuinaluetta. Koko Olarin lisäksi iso pala Matinkylää ja huomattava osa Tapiolan kerrostaloista jäävät sivuun. Samoin sivuun jäävät pienemmistä keskittymistä Otaniemen Teekkarikylä ja Haukilahden kerrostalot. Jatkossa myös Suurpelto jää kokonaisuudessaan sivuun.


Matinkylässä tehtiin virhe kun rakennettiin Iso Omena alueen laidalle eikä keskelle. Nyt se metroasema on pakko rakentaa Ison Omenan alle (vai onko?). 
Olari jää sivuun, mutta se voi jossain vaiheessa saada pikaraitiotien jos sellainen rakennetaan Suurpeltoon. Tapiolaa pitäisi olla mahdollista tiivistää, vaikak se ei tunnu olevan maailman helpoin asia kun jokaisesta puun kaadosta syntyy meteli.




> Vastaavalla tavallahan Helsingissä suunnitellaan metroa Viikkiin eli tiedekeskukseen. Viikin asuinalueet (Latokartano, Viikinmäki ja Pihlajisto) jäävät ainokaisesta metroasemasta auttomattomasti syrjään.


Viikki on aivan liian pieni kaupunginosa metrolle.  Raide-jokeri + Viira pitäisi pystyä hoitamaan sen alueen joukkoliikenten ihan hyvin. Näen metrolle tarvetta vain jos sitä voisi jatkaa Viikistä jonnekin kauemmas, mutta en keksi minne. Kaikkialla on vain metsää. Olen ymmärtänyt että mahdolinen metro siihen suuntaan edellyttää Malmin lentokentän siirtoa ja asuntojen rakentamista paikalle, mutta se projekti on siirretty hamaan tulevaisuuteen. 




> Esikaupungit muodostuvat 2-3 kerroksen korkuisista yhteenkytketyistä omakotitaloista. Työssäkäyntialue taas muodostuu kylistä. Lähiörakennetta ei ole.


Juuri se kylämäisyys on yhdistävä tekijä Lontoon esikaupunkien ja Helsingin seudun eräiden vanhojen radanvarsitaajamien välillä. Ei sen pitäisi olla mahdoton asia toteuttaa jälkeenpäinkään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Ruotsiin saaui paljon siirtolaisia Välimeren maista ja lähi-idästä kanssa. Työvoiman tarve oli kova ja siirtolaispolitiikka oli aktiivista 60-70-luvulla ja monet kerrostalolähiöt rakennettiin ensisijaisesti heitä varten. Myöhemin huomattiin että oli vähän mokattu ja segregaatio oli tosiasia.


Minun käsitykseni mukaan segregaatiosta on alettu puhua vasta viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana. Vai minkä vuoksi sama politiikka tuntuu jatkuvan edelleen, jos kerran ongelmat olsivat ilmenneet jo 30 vuotta sitten?

Olen kylläkin sitä mieltä, että segregaatio ei sinänsä ole mikään joukkoliikennepolitiikasta vaan maahanmuuttopolitiikasta johtuva ongelma.




> Suomalaisten lähiöiden erityispiirre 70-luvulle asti olli että suurin osa  rakennettiin hyvin pieniksi ja aika puutteellisiksi palveluiltaan. Siksi että asukkaat tulivat Suomesta ja heillä oli kaikilla auto. Tyypillistä oli että lähiö oli jonkun umpikujan varressa eli siitä pääsi pois vain yhteen suuntaan. Myöhemmin energiakriisin seurauksena 80-luvulla vaihdettiin ajattelutapaa täysin, ja alettin ajatella että joukkoliikenteessä ja palvelujen keskittämisesäkin olisi ideaa. Silloin syntyivät sellaiset vähän roisit ja isot lähiöt jotka saivat huonon maineen koska vaikka niissä oli hyvät palvelut ja raideliikenneasemat, niihin keskistettiin kunnallisia vuokrataloja jne. Vasta 1990-2000-luvulla alettiin oppia rakentamaan sekä siistiä että tehokasta.


Tämä kuvannee kehitystä Suomessa varsin hyvin. Ehkäpä sitten seuraavaksi opittaisiin, että muitakin vaihtoehtoja kuin juna-aseman ympärille rakennettu  lähiö :-)




> Entä jos kaasugrillmiesten jälkikasvu haluaa kotoa muutettuaan muuttaa kerrostaloon metroaseman viereen. Edellyttäen tietenkin että eivät ole grilliruoan ohessa nauttineet liikaa autoilumyönteistä ja joukkolikennevastaista propagandaa.


Se on tietenkin mielenkiintoinen kysymys, että mihin ihmisten arvostukset tulevat kehittymään. Itse luulen, että hankilöauton suosio nykymyodossaan laskee jonkin verran ainakin kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa (tästähän on esimerkiksi Tukholman seudulla viitteitä, kun ajokortteja ajetaan suhteessa vähemmän kuin aiemmin). Minä kuvittelisin, että ne ihmiset muuttavat mielummin vähemmän tiiviisti rakennetuille alueille, joissa kuitenkin pärjää ilman henkilöautoa, ja raskas metro ei oikein istu tähän omaan näkemykseeni.




> Mun mielestäni Slussen ja Kamppi ovat täysin vertailukelpoisia joukkoliikennesolmuja.


Enpä ole Slussenin bussiliikennettä tarkemmin tutkinut, mutta on se mielestäni muuten erilainen järjestely. Siellä kuitenkin kohtaavat paikallisjuna, kaksi metrolinjaa ja pari bussien runkolinjaa. Ei sitä samanlaisena bussiterminaalina voi pitää kuin Kamppia.




> Suurin osa Roslagenista on saaristoa ja rataverkon ulottumattomissa, tarkoitin sellaisia kokonaisia pikkukaupunkeja kuin Norrtälje ja Vaxholm ympäristöineen josta tullaan bussilla Tukholmaan. En nyt tarkkaan tiedä missä niiden terminaali oikein on, onkohan jossain Östra Stationin lähettyvillä?


No tuossa linjakartassa on merkintä "Tekniska Högskolan, bussarna mot Roslagen, Vaxholm", jos tuota tarkoitit, niin ei sitä oikein voi terminaalina pitää. Valhallavägenin välissä on muutamia pysäkkejä ja busseja.




> Joka tapauksessa etelä-Espoo eroaa Roslagenista ja Nacka/Tyresöstä siinä mielessä että Otaniemen/Tapiolan ympäristössä on Suomen johtava teknillinen korkeakoulu, isoja tutkimuslaitoksia sekä suuryritysten konttoreita. Tukholmassa kaikki tällaiset toiminnot ovat metron varrella. Ilman metroa tai kunollista raideliikenenttä niistä tulee väksinkin amerikalaistyylisiä autokaupunkeja.


Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa, eihän Tapiolasta ja Otaniemestäkään ole tullut amerikkalaistyyppisiä autokaupunkeja.




> Niin,ja se olis minun mielestäni tavoiteltavaa Helsingissäkin, että metro kulkisi  kaupungin läpi eikä päättyisi keskustaan.


Olisihan se mukavaa. Sääli, että hanke on sössitty valitsemalla väärä konsepti ja olemalla kykenemättömiä myöntämään virhettä.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minun käsitykseni mukaan segregaatiosta on alettu puhua vasta viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana. Vai minkä vuoksi sama politiikka tuntuu jatkuvan edelleen, jos kerran ongelmat olsivat ilmenneet jo 30 vuotta sitten?


Ei ole keksitty lääkkeitä?



> Olen kylläkin sitä mieltä, että segregaatio ei sinänsä ole mikään joukkoliikennepolitiikasta vaan maahanmuuttopolitiikasta johtuva ongelma.


Ei, mutta ne selittävät eron lähiöiden toteutamistapojen välillä.




> Tämä kuvannee kehitystä Suomessa varsin hyvin. Ehkäpä sitten seuraavaksi opittaisiin, että muitakin vaihtoehtoja kuin juna-aseman ympärille rakennettu  lähiö :-)
> 
> Se on tietenkin mielenkiintoinen kysymys, että mihin ihmisten arvostukset tulevat kehittymään. Itse luulen, että hankilöauton suosio nykymyodossaan laskee jonkin verran ainakin kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa (tästähän on esimerkiksi Tukholman seudulla viitteitä, kun ajokortteja ajetaan suhteessa vähemmän kuin aiemmin). Minä kuvittelisin, että ne ihmiset muuttavat mielummin vähemmän tiiviisti rakennetuille alueille, joissa kuitenkin pärjää ilman henkilöautoa, ja raskas metro ei oikein istu tähän omaan näkemykseeni.


Kysyin jo toisessa viestiketjussa pari kuukautta sitten aiemmin sinulta, mutta et tainnut vastata: Onko sulla sellainen käsitys että keskiluokkalaiset ihmiset Tukholmassa hieman karttavat metroa? Onko selitystä miksi? Matala status autoon verrattuna? Ei palvele keskikaupungin asukkaita? Nuhjuisuus, järjestyshäiriöt, vai mitkä?




> Enpä ole Slussenin bussiliikennettä tarkemmin tutkinut, mutta on se mielestäni muuten erilainen järjestely. Siellä kuitenkin kohtaavat paikallisjuna, kaksi metrolinjaa ja pari bussien runkolinjaa. Ei sitä samanlaisena bussiterminaalina voi pitää kuin Kamppia.


Kyllä pidän niitä Tyresön/Nackan bussien pääteterminaalia aika samanlaisena ratkaisuna kuin länsiväylän bussien pääteterminaalia Kampissa. Kamppi on lähempänä ydinkeskustaa kuin Slussen,  mutta Slussenistä taas on vanhaan kaupunkiiin ja Söderin "trendikortteleihin" hyvin lyhyt matka. Kamppi on bussiterminaalina vähän isompi, koska siihen on yhdistetty myös kaukobussiliikenne, joka Tukholmassa on keskitetty Cityterminaaliiin. Metro tulee tietysti molempiin, linjojen määrä vain poikkeaa. 




> No tuossa linjakartassa on merkintä "Tekniska Högskolan, bussarna mot Roslagen, Vaxholm", jos tuota tarkoitit, niin ei sitä oikein voi terminaalina pitää. Valhallavägenin välissä on muutamia pysäkkejä ja busseja.


Tarkoitin juuri sitä. Ilmeisesti jos bussien määrä on niin pieni, kertoo vain että sikäläiset ihmiset suosivat niin paljon omaa autoa. Mutta mahtaisivatko he kulkea mielummin bussilla jos ne kulkisivat NK:lle ja Stureplanille? Epäilen. 




> Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa, eihän Tapiolasta ja Otaniemestäkään ole tullut amerikkalaistyyppisiä autokaupunkeja.


Mun näkemykseni mukaan ne ovat juuri sitä. Alueen suuri työpaikkapainotteisuus ja joukkoliikennejärjestelyjen hajanaisuus on johtanut siihen että siellä liikutaan autoilla aivan liikaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Ei ole keksitty lääkkeitä?


Hölmömpi luulisi, että moinen maahanmuutto kannattaa loettaa, mutta tälläpä ei liene mitään tekemistä joukkoliikenteen kanssa




> Ei, mutta ne selittävät eron lähiöiden toteutamistapojen välillä.


En minä usko tuon vaikuttavan lähiöiden suunnitteluun ja toteutukseen sinänsä. Enemmän siinä taitavat vaikuttaa suunnittelun painotusten muuttaminen ja tehdyistä virheistä oppiminen.




> Kysyin jo toisessa viestiketjussa pari kuukautta sitten aiemmin sinulta, mutta et tainnut vastata: Onko sulla sellainen käsitys että keskiluokkalaiset ihmiset Tukholmassa hieman karttavat metroa?


En varmaankaan vastannut, koska ei minulla oikein ole perusteltua näkemystä siitä tapahtuuko moista välttelyä.




> Onko selitystä miksi? Matala status autoon verrattuna? Ei palvele keskikaupungin asukkaita? Nuhjuisuus, järjestyshäiriöt, vai mitkä?


Yleisesti ottaen metrot ja asemat ovat varsin siistejä, enkä ole järjestyshäiriöihinkään törmännyt. Mitä nyt yhtenä iltana poliisi kävi keräämässä eräältä seurueelta kaljapullot pois. En minä silti sitäkään poissulkisi, että joku välttelisi metroja esimerkiksi nuorison tai "ulkomaalaisväestön" vuoksi.

Kantakaupungissa metro palvelee hyvin, jos on menossa ydinkeskustaan tai sen "läpi". Lyhyillä matkoilla ja poikittaisessa liikkumisessa olen kokenut sen itse vähän epäkäytännölliseksi, usein tulee turha koukkaus keskustaan tai muulle risteysasemalle.

Ja sellaisen seikan olen myös huomannut, että täkäläinen metro vaikuttaa huomattavasti epäluotettavammalta kuin Helsingin vastaava. Yllättävän usein joku linja jää esimerkiksi puuttumaan välistä tai juna on muuten vain myöhässä 10 minuuttia. Tämä harmittaa erityisesti ilta-aikaan kun vuoroväli on muutenkin harva (ja usein matkoihin liittyy vielä vaihto).

Otaniemestä ja Tapiolasta:



> Mun näkemykseni mukaan ne ovat juuri sitä. Alueen suuri työpaikkapainotteisuus ja joukkoliikennejärjestelyjen hajanaisuus on johtanut siihen että siellä liikutaan autoilla aivan liikaa.


No ehkä minulla on sitten vain vääristynyt viiteryhmä, tuntemistani tapiolalaisista kukaan ei edes omista henkilöautoa :-) Yksi taisi hankkia auton, mutta muuttikin sitten varsin pian Vantaalle.

Otaniemihän nyt on opiskelijaslummi, joten siellä pääosa käyttää kyllä julkisia (tai omia jalkojaan).

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja sellaisen seikan olen myös huomannut, että täkäläinen metro vaikuttaa huomattavasti epäluotettavammalta kuin Helsingin vastaava. Yllättävän usein joku linja jää esimerkiksi puuttumaan välistä tai juna on muuten vain myöhässä 10 minuuttia. Tämä harmittaa erityisesti ilta-aikaan kun vuoroväli on muutenkin harva (ja usein matkoihin liittyy vielä vaihto).


Tämä on merkillepantava asia. Toimivat siisi yhtä luotettavasti kuin VR:n lähijunat, ja pahimmassa tapauksessa karkottaa sellaiset joille kulkuneuvon täsmällisyys on tärkeintä. 




> No ehkä minulla on sitten vain vääristynyt viiteryhmä, tuntemistani tapiolalaisista kukaan ei edes omista henkilöautoa :-) Yksi taisi hankkia auton, mutta muuttikin sitten varsin pian Vantaalle.
> 
> Otaniemihän nyt on opiskelijaslummi, joten siellä pääosa käyttää kyllä julkisia (tai omia jalkojaan).


Siinä se ongelma on, että autoja käyttävät pääasiassa ne jotka tulevat Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen muualta töihin tai opiskelemaan. 
Mutta niitä on paljon, ja jotain pitäisi tehdä. Olen pikkupoikana asunut Tapiolassa, enkä tunnista koko seutua enää, kun aina kun käyn siellä siellä on niin mielettömästi autoja joka paikassa. 

Bussiliikenne on tavallaan yksisuuntaista, se palvelee hyvin niitä jotka asuvat alueella ja jotka haluavat Helsingin keskustaan, Kamppiin. Ne helsinkiläiset taas jotka tulevat sinne töihin eivät pääsääntöisesti asu keskustassa vaan usein joko idässä tai pohjoisessa, osa metron tai pääradan vaikutusalueella, jolle joukkolikenteen käyttö työmatkoilla tulisi helpommaksi jos sillä pääsisi myös Espoon kaakkoisnurkkaan nopeasti ruuhkien ohi. Metro nopeuttaisi nimenomaan niiden matkaa, mutta ei se juuri hidastaisi tapiolalaisten matkaa. 

Niiden, jotka asuvat esim Laajalahdessa tai Mankkaalla jne (ns kaasugrillimiehet) matka joukkoliikenteellä taas Helsinkiin hidastuu, jos tulee metro ja liityntäliikenne. 

Mikä olisi maalaisjärjellä oikea tapa ratkaista yhtälö?

0) Nykytilanne. Mahdollisesti vain Jokeri muutetaan raitiotieksi, mutta ei mitään muita isoja investointeja joukkoliikenne-infraan Espoossa. 
1) Länsimetro Espoon ja Helsingin yhteisenä hankkeena joka nopeuttaa matkoja keskusten välillä, mutta katkaisee suorat bussiyhteydet Helsingin keskustaan. Länsimetron lisäksi rakennetaan raide-jokeri. 
2) TramWest Espon ja Helsingin yhteisenä hankkeena joka leviää viuhkamaisesti, mutta silti katkaisee myös suoria bussilinjoja, ja joka on pidemmillä väleillä hitaampi kuin metro ja suorat bussit nykyään. Jotkut bussilinjat jatkaisivat kulkuaan keskustaan. Pakettiin kuuluu Raide-jokeri sekä mahdolinen toinen poikittainen raitiotie keski-Espooseen. Koko hanke edellyttää Helsingin suostumista ja länsimetrohankkeesta luopumista sekä mittavia muutostöitä Helsingin päässä joko katuverkossa tai metrotunnelin muuttaimsta raitoivaunuilla ajettaviksi
3) Kaupungin rajan siirto niin että se kulkee kehäykköstä pitkin, niin että Keilaniemi ja Otaniemi liitetään Helsinkiin ja Helsinki rakentaa metron sinne asti, jatkaen sitä kehäykköstä pitkin mahdollisesti Leppävaaraan jolloin se korvaa Raide-jokerin läntisen haaran. Vaatii siis että Espoo luopuu alueistaan, joka heikentää kaupungin imagoa, vaikka se saisi rahallista korvausta omaisuudestaan. 
4) Kuntaliitos Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan ja Kauniaisten (ja mahdollisesti Kirkkonummen) välillä tai ainakin kaikkien joukkoliikennefunktioiden kokoaminen YTV:n alle joka asiantuntiavoimin määrittelee toteutettavat yhteydet, ja jolla on kokonaisvastuu kaikesta joka liipaisee joukkoliikennettä ja yhteinen budjetti johon kaupungit osallistuvat asukasmääränsä suhteessa. Silloin länsiyhteyden suunnittelu aloitetaan puhtalta pöydältä, mutta kun on valittu yksi ratkaisu, se on sitten lopullinen, ja kaikki sitoutuvat siihen.
5) Uuden rautatien rakentaminen Helsingin keskustasta Kirkkonummelle, joka kulkee länsiväylän maastokäytävässä ja jolal on asemat keskustassa sekä  Lauttasaaren, Keilaniemen, Tapiolan, Matinkylän Suomenojan ja Kivenlahden liittymissä. Rata toteutetaan Pisaran tilalla jolloin lähijunaliikenne kulkisi kaupungin läpi. Keskustan asema on maanalainen, ja rataa käyttävät myös kaukojunat Turun ja itä-Suomen välillä. Hankkeeseen kuulu myös yhdysraide Kivenlahden ja Kauklahden välilä niin että junat voivat palata takaisin vanhaa rantarataa pitkin eli kiertää ympyrää. Rautatien rahoittaisi 70% valtio, 30% kunnat, mutta liikenteestä vastaisi VR ja minkäänlaista varmuutta VR:n monopoliaseman murenemisesta ei olisi. 

Muita, mitä?

Olisiko äänestyksen paikka?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä olisi maalaisjärjellä oikea tapa ratkaista yhtälö?...


Minusta listassa ei ollut relevantteja vaihtoehtoja vaan ajatuksia, joilla ei ole tekemistä keskenään.

Kaupunkien rajansiirrot eivät muuta mitään, kun ihmiset ovat liikkuneet rajoista riippumatta jo nytkin. Poliittiset valta-asetelmat pysyvät ennallaan: Kokoomus ja SDP hallitsevat, Vihreä liitto peesaa sen minkä isommat sallivat.

Mistään ei tule lisää rahaa rajanisiirroilla tai kuntaliitoksilla. Maanomistus ei muutu, ja lobbaus sekä poliitikojen rahoitus säilyvät. LVM on välinpitämätön ja tukee 100 %:lla autoilua. Laki takaa, että autolla on päästävä joka paikkaan.

Kansalaisilla on varaa autoiluun ja julkisella vallalla on rahaa toinen toistaan suurempiin hankkeisiin, joiden hinta on poliitikkojen saavutusten mitta. Sillä ei ole väliä, ettei rahan tuhlaaminen länsimetron tapaisiin miljardihankkeisiin vaikuta mitään, koska autolla pääsee kumminkin silloin kun on pakko päästä. Siksi ei ole väliksi, toimiiko joukkoliikenne vai ei.

Jos länsimetrosta tulisi rakentamispäätös, poliitikot julistaisivat tehneensä suuren ponnistuksen joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi, ilmastonmuutoksen torjumiseksi ja kestävän kehityksen edistämiseksi. Vaikka kaikki on täyttä puppua, jonka metron rakentajat ovat itse myöntäneet.

Jos metro valmituisi samaan aikaan kuin toteutettaisiin joukkoliikennettä oikeasti lisäävä lippu-uudistus, metro saataisiin jopa näyttämään siltä, että siitä olisi ollut jotain hyötyä. Mutta todellisuudessa sama meno jatkuu, Histaan rakennetaan pientaloja 3:n auton talleilla ja Suurpellossa väestön autonomistus ylittää 500:n rajan tuhannelle henkilölle.

Helsingin oma Hista lähtee rakentumaan Sipooseen. Koska sinnekin pitää saada metro kuten suurnopeusrata Histan ohi, kumpaakaan ei tule seuraavaan 30 vuoteen. Histalle kyllä riittää haukkumista, mutta Sipoota ei hauku kukaan, vaikka alueilla ei ole muuta eroa kuin ettei Sipoossa ole kaatopaikkaa vieressä.

Ei periaatteellisia virheitä korjata hankelistoilla, niillä kerätään vain poliittisia pisteitä ja peitellään kyvyttömyyttä tai haluttomuutta tarttua todellisiin ongelmiin. Minä en kyllä keksi, mikä pakottaisi ratkaisemaa ongelmia rahan tuhlaamisen sijasta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta listassa ei ollut relevantteja vaihtoehtoja vaan ajatuksia, joilla ei ole tekemistä keskenään.
> 
> Kansalaisilla on varaa autoiluun ja julkisella vallalla on rahaa toinen toistaan suurempiin hankkeisiin, joiden hinta on poliitikkojen saavutusten mitta. Sillä ei ole väliä, ettei rahan tuhlaaminen länsimetron tapaisiin miljardihankkeisiin vaikuta mitään, koska autolla pääsee kumminkin silloin kun on pakko päästä. Siksi ei ole väliksi, toimiiko joukkoliikenne vai ei.


Olipa pessimistinen näkemys. Pitääkö tulkita että kannatat vaihtoehtoa "muu mikä", joka on sama kuin lippu-uudistusko?

Mutta tarkoitus oli nimenomaan herättää keskustelua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olipa pessimistinen näkemys. Pitääkö tulkita että kannatat vaihtoehtoa "muu mikä", joka on sama kuin lippu-uudistusko?


Lippu-uudistuksella voidaan kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä luokkaa 10 % ilman miljardi-investointia. Mutta se ei kiinnosta, vaan mahdollisimman kallis hanke, joka tuntuu olevan sitä tärkeämpi mitä enemmän se maksaa.

Mulla on ollut jo vissiin pari vuotta lista erilaisista lähes ilmaisista toimista joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi, palvelutason parantamiseksi, kustannusten karsimiseksi jne. Olen esittänyt sen täällä ja mm. HKL:n johdolle. Ei sellaiset asiat kiinnosta ketään, erityisesti ne eivät kiinnosta poliitikkoja, koska pikkujutuilla ei tule tunnetuksi ja saa ääniä.

Eli oikeasti ei ole olemassa mitään todellista halua edistää joukkoliikennettä. Jos siitä puhuminen käy välineeksi jonkin muun edun tavoittelussa, niin OK.

Eivät länsimetron kannattajat kannata joukkoliikennettä, vaan kuka mitäkin muuta. Jos he kannattaisivat joukkoliikennettä, heitä kiinnostaisi se, ettei miljardihanke edistä joukkoliikennettä, eikä muitakaan väitettyjä tavoitteita. Mutta ei kiinnosta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lippu-uudistuksella voidaan kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä luokkaa 10 % ilman miljardi-investointia. Mutta se ei kiinnosta, vaan mahdollisimman kallis hanke, joka tuntuu olevan sitä tärkeämpi mitä enemmän se maksaa.


Tiedät varmaan hyvinkin, että lippu-uudistuksen merkittävin este on juuri kuntarajat. 

Helsingin ulkorajahan menee lännessä jo 5 km päässä keskustasta kun se taas menee idässä ja pohjoisessa yli 10 km päässä, idässä pian 20 km päässä. 

Helsingin poliittiset päättäjät haluavat että jokainen helsinkiläinen saa matkustaa yhtä halvalla lipulla kaikkialla Helsingissä. Ja samaa haluavat espoolaispolitikot espoolaisista ja vantaalaispolitikot vantaalaisista, mutta kun poistut omasta kaupungistasi, nin hinta nousee. Siksi jokainen YTV-alueen kaupunki on ja on jatkossakin sama kuin yksi vyöhyke, eli mitään uudistusta ei tule. Kauniainen on ainoa poikkeus koska siellä sentään sallitaan että Espoon liput kelpaavat Granissakin. Mutta silläkin on luonnollinen selityksensä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tiedät varmaan hyvinkin, että lippu-uudistuksen merkittävin este on juuri kuntarajat.


Helsingissä ehkä. Muualla kyllä voi olla vaikka sata kuntaa ja vyöhykkeet, kuten tahdotaan. Ei kai luulisi olevan mitenkään kauhean vaikeata päättää, että vaikkapa Helsingin rautatieasema olkoon keskikohta, siitä mittanauhan kanssa vetää eri suuntiin vyöhykkeiden rajoja. Kyllä se on poliittinen tahto ja ymmärryksen puute, joka nämä kunnalliset rajat kasvattaa Berliinin muurin kokoisiksi. Kuntien yhdistämisen sijaan tulisi hajoittaa kunnat niin pieniin palasiin, että kellään ei ole liikaa valtaa. Näin demokratia toimii muuallakin.

----------


## -Epex82-

Karavaani kulkee ja koirat haukkuvat.
http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/..._netti_pdf.pdf

Uusimmassa liikennepeilissä on ansiokas juttu länsimetrosta sivulla 9. Siitä käy ilmi, miten tärkeästä ja fiksusta hankkeesta on kysymys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uusimmassa liikennepeilissä on ansiokas juttu länsimetrosta sivulla 9. Siitä käy ilmi, miten tärkeästä ja fiksusta hankkeesta on kysymys.


Kyllähän sitä räksytystä aina riittää! En huomannut miten tuo tyhjänpäiväinen mainosteksti olisi muuttanut länsimetron tärkeäksi ja fiksuksi. Eihän siinä ollut mitään uutta vaan samoja katteettomia lupauksia, jotka metromiesten omat selvitykset ovat jo kumonneet.

Hoh hoijaa. :Rolling Eyes:  

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Hallituksen politiikka on kyllä jokseenkin poikkeavaa hallitusohjelmasta. Raideprojekteja lykätään ja rahaa kaadetaan moottoriteihin entistä tahtia. Tahdinhan piti muuttua? E18-tie ja Kehä III parannus sai valtiolta juuri 750 miljoonan euron rahoituksen. Siis asfalttia 750 miljoonalla eurolla. Positiivisena mainittakoon Kehäradan ja HKL:n metron espoon haaran pienet rahoitusosuudet. Sekä esimerkiksi Tampereelle myönnetty 65 miljoonaa euroa lähijunatoimintojen parantamiseen.

----------


## -Epex82-

Metronvastustajien räksytys se vasta masentavaa onkin, taustalla on tarve omiin poliittisiin irtopisteisiin. Raideliikenneyhteys maan alla on ehdottomasti paras ratkaisu Espoolle, avaa uusia maankäytöllisiä mahdollisuuksia ja nostaa joukkoliikenteen osuutta. Raskaan raideliikenteen vastustaminen kuuluu pienen harrastelijajoukon ideologiaan.

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalla 20.3.2008 on Word-liite, jossa ansiokkaasti selvitetään Espoon metron hyötyjä. Huhtikuu lähestyy Antero hyvä ja metro saa lopullisen tuen kaikilta paitsi sinulta.

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...ankepaatos.doc

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metronvastustajien räksytys se vasta masentavaa onkin, taustalla on tarve omiin poliittisiin irtopisteisiin. Raideliikenneyhteys maan alla on ehdottomasti paras ratkaisu Espoolle, avaa uusia maankäytöllisiä mahdollisuuksia ja nostaa joukkoliikenteen osuutta.


Ja mihinköhän sinä mahdat hakea pisteitä? Sinähän täällä enemmän räksytät. Ja koska sinulla on niin kova tarve korostaa metron (usein keksittyjä) hyviä puolia, olet selvästikin perillä, kuinka poliittinen hanke länsimetro on. Tiedät varmasti, missä oikeasti mennään, kuten tietävät myös asioista päättävät elimet. Siksi tarve yrittää tehdä hyödyttömästä asiasta väkisin hyödyllinen on suuri ja se räksytys kuuluu peninkulmien päähän.

Maankäyttö on tehokkainta, kun niin todetaan. Länsimetron kanssa näin ei ole. Onhan se ihan selvä, että joukkoliikenteen tulee olla siellä, missä myös matkustajat eikä missään hornassa.

Pahoittelut, että ruokin trollia, mutta ehkä minäkin haen vain pisteitä poliittiselle toiminnalleni ja pyrin tähän pieneen harrastelijajoukkoon.  :Very Happy:

----------


## -Epex82-

Nyt minulle selvisi trollin määritelmä: henkilö, joka eri mieltä kuin metronvastustajat.

Wikipedia toteaa asiasta mm seuraavaa:




> Sanaa käytetään usein väärin tahattomasti, mutta joskus myös tahallisesti lyömäaseena toisia kirjoittajia vastaan. Pelkkä kritiikki tai eriävä mielipide, radikaalikaan sellainen, ei vielä ole trolli, ellei tavoitteena ollut ihmisten ärsyttäminen. Vaikka ärsyyntyminen olisikin lopputulos, trollista ei ole kyse, ellei se myös ollut kirjoittajan ainoa tavoite. Trolli on erotettavissa provosoivasta väittelijästä myös siitä, että trolli harvoin osallistuu itse keskusteluun.


Lainauksen lähde: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolli

Näin juuri sinä teit minulle.

Länsimetron hyödyttömyys on sen vastustajien keksimää.Mutta onneksi hyvä metrohanke etenee:
http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=ContentA402F

Yle 20.3.2008




> Uusia metrovaunuja ostetaan yli 100 miljoonalla eurolla
> 20.03.2008
> 
> 
> 
>  Uusien metrojunien hankintasuunnitelma maksaa HKL-Metroliikenteelle reilut 100 miljoonaa euroa. 
> 
> Hankinnoilla varaudutaan ensisijaisesti länsimetron tuloon. Uudet junat ovat automatisoituja.
> 
> ...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt minulle selvisi trollin määritelmä: henkilö, joka eri mieltä kuin metronvastustajat.


Tuosta voit lukea, mitä minä trollilla tarkoitin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metronvastustajien räksytys se vasta masentavaa onkin, taustalla on tarve omiin poliittisiin irtopisteisiin.


Sinulla Epex pettää nyt logiikka tässäkin. Kun itse olet sitä mieltä, että kaikki kannattavat metroa, niin miksi esität minun saavan poliittista menestystä olemalla eri mieltä kuin kaikki äänestäjät?




> Huhtikuu lähestyy Antero hyvä ja metro saa lopullisen tuen kaikilta paitsi sinulta.


Jos et halua esiinytä trollaajana, niin älä tee kuten trollaajat. Yritä esittää asiaa eikä toisen tai toisten foorumilaisten haukkumista.

Ei ole kovin vakuuttavaa vedota uutisiin tai lehtijuttuihin, joissa toistetaan muualta kopioituina asioita, joita keskustelussa arvostellaan.




> Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalla 20.3.2008 on Word-liite, jossa ansiokkaasti selvitetään Espoon metron hyötyjä.


Eipä tuo kovin vakuuta. Onkohan H:gin taloustoimisto tai muu vastuuntuntoinen kaupungin instanssi huomauttanut, ettei H:gin tehtävä ole rahoittaa Espoon metroa. Kun listalla pariinkin kertaan selitetään, miten on ainakin tarkoitus saada Espoo maksamaan siitä, mitä se metrostaan haluaa. Espoohan haluaa ajattaa kaikki junat Tapiolaan asti, vaikka sille ei ole mitään tarvetta, eikä Helsinki haluaisi sellaisesta turhasta liikenteestä turhaan maksaa ja investoida ylimääräisiin junahankintoihin.

Ja oikein kuvien kanssa yritetään vakuuttaa, että kyllä metro on varmaan kumminkin parempi kuin mitä pystytään millään konstilla osoittamaan. Ensimmäinen kuva vakuuttaa, että metrolla matkustetaan enemmän kuin busseilla, kun kerran Vuosaaressakin on niin tapahtunut. Vaan kun ei ole, eikä Vuosaari vastaa Etelä-Espoota.

Vuosaaressa rakennettiin metro ja uusi kaupunkirakenne sen ympärille samaan aikaan. Tietenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttö nousee, kun tehdään kuten pitääkin eikä tehdä metroa ihmisille, jotka ovat jo vuosikymmenet opetelleet liikkumaan autolla. Se on tilanne Etelä-Espoossa ja oli myös Itä-Helsingissä, kun metro avattiin. Eikä metro auttanut mitään. Sen näkee tästä jo aiemminkin linkkaamastani KSV:n tilastosta:



Toinen kuva yrittää todistella, että raideliikenteen vuoksi idän ja pohjoisen kulkumuoto-osuus on joukkoliikenteellä länttä suurempi. Vaan millä perusteella ero johtuisi juuri raideliikenteestä eikä siitä, että lännestä joukkoliikenne maksaa matkustajalle 2 kertaa sen kuin idässä ja pohjoisessa.

Sen, että asia ei ole kuten listalla väitetään, on osoittanut YTV juuri tekemässään taksajärjestelmän kehittämisselvityksessä. Jos hinnat idästä ja lännestä tasataan samaksi Matinkylän länsipuolelta keskustaan päin, Länsiväylän joukkoliikenne lisääntyy noin 30 %. Ja kas, silloinhan ei eroa olekaan eri suuntien välillä.

Liitteeksi mainittua tarkistettua hankesuunnitelmaa ei tietenkään löydy mistään netistä, joten on vaikea arvioida, mitä hankkeelle on nyt tehty. Mutta siltä näyttää, että Helsingin pitäisi maksaa ja reilusti enemmän siitä, että Espoo voi säästää oman metronsa rakentamisessa. Edellisen hankesuunnitelman mukaan kun asemien lyhentäminen Espoossa säästää noin 30 M, mutta sen vuoksi väitetään tarvittavan automaatti, jolloin Helsingin asemilla ja tunneleissa tulee tehtäväksi arvioni mukaan 150-200 M:n hankinnat ja muutokset. Tosin tätä asiaa ei ole käsitelty esityslistassa lainkaan, sillä eihän lautakunnalle ole vielä esitetty mitään siitä, mitä kuljettajaton ajo lopulta tulee maksamaan, jos se edes on mahdollinen.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Minä en tiedä mitä sinä Antero haluat ja en edes lähde arvailemaan sitä. Suhtaudun itse poliitikkoihin ja virkamiehiin yleensä skeptisesti, kuten varmaan moni. Itse en koe olevani jokin "trolli" siksi, että nyt satun pitämään uskottavana vaikkapa länsimetrosta HKL:n toimesta esitettyä tietoa. Vaikka Espoo ja Helsinki (vielä) ovat eri kaupunkeja, olemme samaa, jatkuvasti omalla painollaankin yhteen kasvavaa seutua, joka on sinänsä hyvä asia. Itse uskon, että mielekäs seudullinen yhteistyö voi olla hedelmällistäkin. Erityisesti Espoo, mutta myös Vantaa ovat vuosia haranneet tällaista vastaan, koska siellä oma virkamiesjohto on halunnut pelata omaa peliään. Espoo ja Vantaa ovat vuosikymmeniä rakentaneet asioita *nimenomaan* yksityisautoilun varaan ja hajauttaneet yhdyskuntarakennettaan ties minne. Helsinki on edes tosissaan yrittänyt pitää yllä kattavaa joukkoliikenneverkostoa. Espoossa ei ole ollut koskaan kovin trendikästä puhua joukkoliikenteestä, koska se on "köyhille". Espoo on vastustanut yhteistä jätehuoltoa, seutulippua ja ties mitä. Helsinki on ainoana yrittänyt tuoda seudullista näkökulmaa ja mieltänyt aivan oikein Espoon ja Vantaan omiksi esikaupungeikseen, joita tulee kehittää seudullisesti.

Oli miten oli, valtiovaltakin on saanut tällaisesta pikkusieluisesta kunnallispoliittisesta pelistä tarpeekseen, viittaan Hannes Mannisen puheisiin jo edellisen hallituksen aikana. Yksi asenne länsimetron osalta on puhua Anteron tapaan "espoolaisten metrosta" ja kuinka "Helsinki rahoittaa sitä". Helsinki maksaa koko paketista 20% ja saa samalla hinnalla kaksi asemaa ja sujuvan yhteyden Lauttasaareen. Valtio on välissä 30% ja Espoo maksaa 50% yhteisesti sovitun periaatteen mukaan. Kyse ei siis ole Espoon tai Helsingin metrosta, vaan Länsimetrosta, joka seudullisena liikenneratkaisuna koituu kummankin kaupungin eduksi, tarkemmin sanoen koko seudun eduksi. Minusta on mielekästä ulottaa tiivis liikenne Tapiolaan, koska Tapiola on tärkeä solmukohta ja tulevaisuudessa entistäkin merkittävämpi aluekeskus. Helsinki tietää itsekin, että se helpottaa monien helsinkiläisten työmatkaa ja pelaa omaan pussiinsa kytkemällä Tapiolan tiiviimmin itseensä. Tukeutuminen vanhakantaiseen "myö ja meidän pitäjä"-ajatteluun on pahinta myrkkyä pääkaupunkiseudun kehittämiselle.

P.S Tällainen uutinen vielä Ylestä:




> Metroliikenne sai liikennemuodoista parhaat arvosanat
> 20.03.2008
> 
> HKL:n matkustajat arvioivat metroliikenteen parhaaksi julkisista liikennevälineistä.
> 
> Metron vahvuuksia ovat matkan sujuvuus ja aikatauluissa pysyminen. Parantamisen varaa oli vaunujen ja asemien siisteydessä.
> 
> Heikoimmat arvosanat sai VR:n lähiliikenne. Eniten matkustajat moittivat aikataulussa pysymistä, turvallisuutta ja opasteiden toimivuudetta.
> 
> ...

----------


## Eira

En tiedä, onko asiasta jo ollut puhetta, mutta miten aiotaan säästösyistä tyngiksi jätetyillä Espoon puolen metroasemilla hoitaa kuuden vaunun metrojunien pysähtyminen? Noudatetaanko "kahden pysähdyksen taktiikkaa", jolloin asemallaoloaika ja siis koko matkustusaika hidastuu tuntuvasti? Vaiko "yhden pysähdyksen taktiikkaa", jolloin metro ajaa Espoon osuuden kaksi viimeistä vaunua tyhjinä? Tällöin täytyy Helsingin läntisimmälllä asemalla (Koivusaari) varmistua, että vaunut todella tyhjenevät. Miten pysähtyminen on ulkomailla hoidettu metrotynkäasemilla?

----------


## kuukanko

> En tiedä, onko asiasta jo ollut puhetta, mutta miten aiotaan säästösyistä tyngiksi jätetyillä Espoon puolen metroasemilla hoitaa kuuden vaunun metrojunien pysähtyminen?


Eihän siellä liikennöidä kuuden vaunun junilla. Kun metro automatisoidaan, ei Helsinginkään puolella enää ajeta neljää vaunua pidemmillä junilla. Jos sellaisilla joskus myöhemmin päädytään ajamaan, niin kuuden vaunut junat eivät liikennöi Kamppia lännemmäksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä en tiedä mitä sinä Antero haluat ja en edes lähde arvailemaan sitä.


Jospa sitten lopettaisit esittämästä minusta milloin mitäkin. Perehdy asioihin niin että voit keskustella niistä asioista, ettei sinun tarvitse jatkuvasti selittää asioiden olevan väärin sen vuoksi, että minä sanon jotain. Tämä sama joutava jauhamisesi jatkuu tässä samassa viestissä, jonka aloitat selittämällä, että et tiedä etkä arvaa, mitä minä haluan:



> Yksi asenne länsimetron osalta on puhua Anteron tapaan "espoolaisten metrosta" ja kuinka "Helsinki rahoittaa sitä".






> Itse en koe olevani jokin "trolli" siksi, että nyt satun pitämään uskottavana vaikkapa länsimetrosta HKL:n toimesta esitettyä tietoa.


Ratkaisevaa onkin se, mitä muut trollauksestasi ajattelevat.




> Helsinki on ainoana yrittänyt tuoda seudullista näkökulmaa ja mieltänyt aivan oikein Espoon ja Vantaan omiksi esikaupungeikseen, joita tulee kehittää seudullisesti.


Varsin osuvasti kuvailetkin, mitä mielestäsi tarkoittaa Helsingin seudullinen näkökulma ja yhteistyöhalu! Espoo ja Vantaa ovat Helsingin omia ja seutuyhteistyö tarkoittaa sitä, että Helsingin omat esikaupungit tekevät kuten Helsinki sanoo. Jos eivät tee, ne ovat seutuyhteystyötä vastaan, mutta Helsinki ei.

Onneksi totuus ei ole tällä hetkellä ihan sitä mitä toivot tai luulet tai jostain muusta syystä esität.




> Yksi asenne länsimetron osalta on puhua Anteron tapaan "espoolaisten metrosta" ja kuinka "Helsinki rahoittaa sitä".


Et tainnut itse lukea lautakunnan esitystä?




> Minusta on mielekästä ulottaa tiivis liikenne Tapiolaan, koska Tapiola on tärkeä solmukohta ja tulevaisuudessa entistäkin merkittävämpi aluekeskus.


Ottamatta kantaa siihen, pitääkö ja jos niin kuinka paljon Etelä-Espooseen ja Tapiolaan rakentaa lisää, olisi kai rehellistä kertoa myös kaupunkilaisille, mitä aiotaan. Espoon yleiskaavasta tehtyjen muistutusten määrä osoittaa, etteivät espoolaiset näytä olevan kovinkaan yksimielisesti vahvan täydennysrakentamisen kannalla. Ja toistaiseksi Espoon yleiskaavasta eivät päätä helsinkiläiset - ainakaan lain mukaan.




> P.S Tällainen uutinen vielä Ylestä:


Eikä vieläkään kysytä, mitä mieltä ollaan liityntäliikenteestä. Eikös HKL:n pitäisi tämän tutkimuksen perusteella muuttaa kaikki liityntälinjat metrolinjoiksi, koska kerran metro on hyvä ja bussit huonoja? Tai ehkä liityntälinjat voitaisiin lopettaa huonona palveluna.  :Laughing:  

Antero

----------


## sebastin

> Eihän siellä liikennöidä kuuden vaunun junilla. Kun metro automatisoidaan, ei Helsinginkään puolella enää ajeta neljää vaunua pidemmillä junilla. Jos sellaisilla joskus myöhemmin päädytään ajamaan, niin kuuden vaunut junat eivät liikennöi Kamppia lännemmäksi.


Niin ehkä tuo automaatio on vain hyvä tehdä nyt. Myöhemmin kaikki metroasemat voidaan rakentaa neljälle vaunulle. 1-2 min vuorovälillä kapasiteetti on riittävä tosin istumapaikat ne on kortilla nytkin metrossa ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## -Epex82-

En ole Antero esittänyt sinusta "milloin mitäkin" vaan kommentoinut sanomisiasi. Kyse onkin puhtaasi siitä, että en ole samaa mieltä, ja kun en ole samaa mieltä, olen trolli. Se mitä nämä mainitsemasi "muut" ajattelevat on aivan yhdentekevää. Argumentoin omilla argumenteillani ja käytän kaikenlaisia lähteitä. Kun jokin uutinen miellyttää sinua, niin nopeastipa se linkki Yleen tai Hesariin tai jonnekin muualle ilmestyy. Kertokaa ihmeessä, jos erityisesti minulta on kielletty linkkien käyttö ja Anteron lainaaminen, lopetan sen heti. Esimerkkinä mainittakoon Anteron termi "Espoolaisten metro". Kun käytin hänen _itsensä käyttämää termiä_ , en olekaan lukenut lautakunnan esitystä? 

Minulle ei tule mitään metrovastaista ahaa-elämystä, vaikka "perehtyisin asioihin", eli suomeksi sanottuna alkaisin uskoa niitä, jotka vastustavat Vuosaaren satamaa, metroa ja pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien tiiviimpää yhteistyötä. Antero eikä kukaan muukaan voi kumota sitä tosiseikkaa, että Espoo ja Vantaa ovat eniten rakentaneet omakotinimbylää, jossa jokainen kulkee omalla autolla. Mitenkäs olivatkaan ne joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuudet Espoossa ja Helsingissä? Eikös teillä ole joku tilasto, jonka mukaan espoolaiset suorastaan ovat innokkaampia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä kuin helsinkiläiset? Helsinki on se kaupunki, joka muodostaa pk-seudun ytimen ja jolta on löytynyt seudullista näkökulmaa, huonona esimerkkinä on Espoo, joka on mielellään imenenyt klooni-rivitaloihin autoilevia pikkuporvareita ja sysännyt ongelmat muille. Antero ei itse mielellään kerro, millaista todellista konkreettistä seutuyhteistyötä hän haluaa, hän ei sanallakaan kommentoi sitä, mitä vaikuttaa "me ja meidän kunta"-ajattelu pk-seudulla. Varmaankin siksi, että hänestä on hyvä, että kunnat ovat eripuraisia ja Vantaa ja erityisesti Espoo voisivat jatkaa omaa sooloiluaan, kaikkien tappioksi. 

Ja ne, jotka metroa käyttävät,käyttävät usein liityntää. Eivätköhän he tiedä mistä he puhuvat, ehkä joku pääsiäisnoita voi taikoa heidät ajattelemaan eri tavalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole Antero esittänyt sinusta "milloin mitäkin" vaan kommentoinut sanomisiasi.


Etkö voisi keskustella asioista etkä siitä, mitä minä sanon. Tässäkin lainatussa viestissä kirjoitat nimeni 5 kertaa! Laitat sanoja suuhuni ja nimität asioita minun asioiksini.

Kun tämän lisäksi kirjoitat ylipäätään hurmoshenkisesti kuin matkasaarnaaja toistaen omia mielipiteitäsi, niin sinua ei voi pitää kuin häirikkönä, jolla ei ole asiaa, ainoastaan halu ärsyttää muita. Kuten trollaajat tekevät.

Käytännön esimerkkinä tavastasi toimia olkoon vaikka se, että julistettuasti muutamankin viestin verran Viinikkalan lentoterminaalista kysyin, milloin se on tarkoitus rakentaa. Et vastaa siihen, vaan kirjoitat henkilökohtaisuuksia.




> Kyse onkin puhtaasi siitä, että en ole samaa mieltä, ja kun en ole samaa mieltä, olen trolli.


Et ole trolli siksi, että sinulla on mielipiteitä, vaan siksi, ettet kykene puolustamaan mielipiteitäsi ja kun tajuat sen itse, käyt henkilökohtaisuuksiin tai muuten vain ärsyttämään muita, jotka eivät ajattele sinun tavallasi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kun tämän lisäksi kirjoitat ylipäätään hurmoshenkisesti kuin matkasaarnaaja toistaen omia mielipiteitäsi, niin sinua ei voi pitää kuin häirikkönä, jolla ei ole asiaa, ainoastaan halu ärsyttää muita. Kuten trollaajat tekevät.



Minusta Anteron ja Epex82:n hurmoshenkisyydessä on paljon samanlaisia piirteitä vaikka mielipiteet ovat erilaiset. Pata kattilaa soimaa.

----------


## vristo

> Minusta Anteron ja Epex82:n hurmoshenkisyydessä on paljon samanlaisia piirteitä vaikka mielipiteet ovat erilaiset. Pata kattilaa soimaa.


 :Smile:  Totta! Ja kummankin mielestä toisen mielipide on väärä. Tuollaiset kuin pystyisivät yhdistämään voimansa ja näkemyksensä.

----------


## -Epex82-

En sattumoisin omista nettiä,joten en ehdi joka viestiin vastaamaan, kahviloissa istuminen maksaa. Jos taas mielipiteeni ärsyttävät, ei sille sitten voi oikeastaan mitään, minua eivät kenenkään mielipiteet täällä ärsytä eivätkä kenenkään kannat ole _vääriä_, tuon vain esiin niihin omia kantojani. Pitäkää vaan mielipiteenne,en halua niitä muuttaa,vaan osallistua keskusteluun. Jos siltä tuntuu,älkää ihmeessä uskoko minua. Olisi kiva tietää, että mitä sanoja minä olen suuhusi laittanut. Kertokaa te muut vaikka yksityisviesteillä. Otetaan esimerkki nyt tästä metrosta.

Antero totesi seuraavaa: 




> Onkohan H:gin taloustoimisto tai muu vastuuntuntoinen kaupungin instanssi huomauttanut, ettei H:gin tehtävä ole rahoittaa *Espoon metroa*...


Kun minä sitten toin näkökulmana esiin seudullisuuden, eli sen, että on minun *oman subjektiivisen näkemykseni* mukaan turha puhua puhua "Espoon metrosta",koska kyse on seudullisesta asiasta, josta koen kaikkien hyötyvän, niin olenko pannut suuhusi jotain,mitä et itse ole sanonut? Jos todella olen, korjaan sanomisiani heti,kun siihen tulee mahdollisuus.

Eikö esimerkiksi Espoo sitten ole panostanut yksityisautoiluun ja hajanaiseen yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja pyrkinyt luomaan autokaupunkia, olenko näin väärässä? Jos minä siis olen ainoa, joka täällä toistelee omia mielipiteitään ja ei ole "todellinen asiantuntija",niin olen valmis pellen rooliin ja otan kunnia-asiana,että saan olla teidän tiedemiesten keskuudessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...minua eivät kenenkään mielipiteet täällä ärsytä eivätkä kenenkään kannat ole _vääriä_, tuon vain esiin niihin omia kantojani.


Mielipide ja tosiasia eivät ole samat asiat.

*Mielipide* on esimerkiksi se, että metron rakentaminen saa maksaa mitä vain ja se saa aiheuttaa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle mitä hyvänsä palvelutason muutoksia, mutta silti haluaa omasta mielestään metron rakennettavaksi

*Tosiasioita* taas ovat, mitä metron rakentaminen maksaa ja mitä se vaikuttaa palvelutasoon.

Minun *mielipiteeni* on, ettei kannata käyttää 800 M rahaa edes metron rakentamiseen, jos se ei paranna joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ja lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Etenkään silloin tuollaista rahaa ei pidä käyttää, jos on olemassa mahdollisuus käyttää huomattavasti vähemmän rahaa ja sen käyttämisellä nostetaan palvelutasoa ja lisätään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

Ymmärrän, että et jaa minun mielipidettäni, vaan sinun mielipiteesi on metron rakentaminen hinnasta ja palvelutasosta välittämättä. Se on käynyt selväksi, ja sitä on tarpeetonta toistaa. Mutta teet niin tavalla, jonka taatusti itse tiedät muiden ärsyttämiseksi.




> Kun minä sitten toin näkökulmana esiin seudullisuuden, eli sen, että on minun *oman subjektiivisen näkemykseni* mukaan turha puhua puhua "Espoon metrosta",koska kyse on seudullisesta asiasta, josta koen kaikkien hyötyvän, niin olenko pannut suuhusi jotain,mitä et itse ole sanonut?


Olet. Minä referoin lautakunnan esityslistaa. Siellä ja koko hankkeessa on hyvin korostetusti esillä se, että Helsinki ei maksa Espoon metroa. Espoon metro on se metro, joka on Espoon kaupungin alueella, Helsingin metro on Helsingin kaupungin alueella. Poikkeuksena Mellunmäessä Vantaan kaupungin alueella oleva noin 100 m kääntöraiteen pää, joka on myös Helsingin metroa, jonka Helsinki on itse maksanut. Toteanpahan tämän nyt tässä, ettei tarvitse alkaa siitä sitten saivarrella.




> Eikö esimerkiksi Espoo sitten ole panostanut yksityisautoiluun ja hajanaiseen yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja pyrkinyt luomaan autokaupunkia, olenko näin väärässä?


On. Siitä aiheesta ei ollut mainintoja Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistassa 20.3.2008, joten siihen en lautakunnan esityslistaa käsittelevässä viestissäni puuttunut.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Poikkeuksena Mellunmäessä Vantaan kaupungin alueella oleva noin 100 m kääntöraiteen pää, joka on myös Helsingin metroa, jonka Helsinki on itse maksanut. Toteanpahan tämän nyt tässä, ettei tarvitse alkaa siitä sitten saivarrella.


Saanko jatkaa saivartelua? Vantaa nimittäin maksoi tuosta Meltsin jatkeesta jotain aikanaan. Ei kuitenkaan espoolaisen rajalta poikki -periaatteen mukaan, vaan sillä perusteella, että rata hyödyttää Länsimäkeä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Miten vaan. Helsinki ja Espoo ovat sopineet kustannusjaosta, jolla hanke toteutetaan. Valtio 30, Hki 20, E 50. Missä ongelma?Länsimetron Espoon osuus on Espoossa ja Helsingin osuus Helsingissä. Niin yksinkertaista ja selvää.

----------


## sebastin

Espoolla maksuosuus on pieni. Metro on ainoa mitä valtio edes tukisi. Ja ainoa mitä tuolle matkalle (ja jatkoille Kivenlahden jatko ja toinen haara) kannattaa rakentaa. Mielestäni ainoa miinuspuoli on täysin tunneliin rakentaminen. Ilman metroratkaisua, minkä hyödyt ovat moninkertaiset ratikkaan tai busseihin nähden, ei Espoo olisi saamassa tätä vertaansa vailla olevaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää vain puolikkaalla kustannusosuudella. Ja täytyy muistaa että metroradasta on puolet jo rakennettu. Olisi silkkaa hulluutta ja tuhlausta jättää metro tyngäksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Espoolla maksuosuus on pieni.


Jep. Ihan mitätön pikkuraha.




> Metro on ainoa mitä valtio edes tukisi.


Niinkö? Lähde, kiitos.




> Ja ainoa mitä tuolle matkalle (ja jatkoille Kivenlahden jatko ja toinen haara) kannattaa rakentaa.


Kaikessa naiviudessasi ilmeisesti uskot, että Espoo aikoo joskus oma-alotteisesti jatkaakin sitä metroa Matikylästä johonkin?  :Laughing: 




> Ja täytyy muistaa että metroradasta on puolet jo rakennettu. Olisi silkkaa hulluutta ja tuhlausta jättää metro tyngäksi.


Puoletko jopa? Mitenkäs Suomenlinnan metro ja Keskuspuiston metro?  :Laughing: 

Sinänsä viestisi informaatioarvo oli kyllä suunnaton, varsinkin ihan uusia ajatuksia siinä oli tyrmäävä määrä.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Tosiasioita taas ovat, mitä metron rakentaminen maksaa ja mitä se vaikuttaa palvelutasoon.
> 
> Minun mielipiteeni on, ettei kannata käyttää 800 M€ rahaa edes metron rakentamiseen, jos se ei paranna joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ja lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Etenkään silloin tuollaista rahaa ei pidä käyttää, jos on olemassa mahdollisuus käyttää huomattavasti vähemmän rahaa ja sen käyttämisellä nostetaan palvelutasoa ja lisätään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.


Varmasti onkin tosiasia tuo hinta. Entäs jos enemmistö kokee, että se parantaan palvelutasoa, vaikka sinun mielestäsi se ei paranna. Objektiivisena tuomasi tieto perustuu tottakai raideyva:han ja varmaan moneen muuhunkin tekijään, mutta tulkinta onkin eri juttu. HKL:n paperissa, jonka linkitin tänne kävi hyvin ilmi, miten vaikka Vuokissa on joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus noussut.

Uskottavuutta minun silmissäni syö ainakin Helsingin syyllistäminen vaikkapa juuri Anteron toimesta, esimerkkinä Helsingin demonisointi jonkinlaisena muita kyykyttävänä hirviönä. Helsingillä on oikeus ja velvollisuus tarkastella asioita seudullisesti, koska tosiasiassa Espoo ja Vantaa eivät ole mitään muuta kuin Helsingin esikaupunkeja, kuten muuallakin maailmassa samanlaisissa tapauksissa. Eri asia onkin sitten metropolihallinto yms, joka voisi olla harkitsemisen arvoista.

Viittaamani http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...ankepaatos.doc

on ihan ok tekstiä, siinä vaan käydään faktat maksuosuuksista läpi ja kerrotaan hankkeen nykytilasta. Ei siinä minun käsitykseni mukaan sen ihmeenpiä ongelmia ole.




> Eipä tuo kovin vakuuta. Onkohan H:gin taloustoimisto tai muu vastuuntuntoinen kaupungin instanssi huomauttanut, ettei H:gin tehtävä ole rahoittaa Espoon metroa. Kun listalla pariinkin kertaan selitetään, miten on ainakin tarkoitus saada Espoo maksamaan siitä, mitä se metrostaan haluaa. Espoohan haluaa ajattaa kaikki junat Tapiolaan asti, vaikka sille ei ole mitään tarvetta, eikä Helsinki haluaisi sellaisesta turhasta liikenteestä turhaan maksaa ja investoida ylimääräisiin junahankintoihin.


Helsinki tottakai ajattelee seudullisesti ja haluaa lähteä täysillä mukaan metrohankkeeseen, joka nopeuttaa ja sujuvoittaa matkantekoa. Siksi Helsinki maksaakin vähän ylimääräistä, jotta seudullinen näkökulma ja seudullinen liikennejärjestelmä kehittyvät.

----------


## teme

Pisti silmään lautakunnan metromateriaalissa tämä kappale:


> Jatkossa läpinäkyvyys ja kustannusvastaavuus edellyttävät, että joukkoliikenteen infran käytöstä peritään infrainvestointien kaikki kustan-nukset, ml. rahoituskustannukset, kattavaa inframaksua, joka jakaantuu YTV-alueen kuntien maksettaviksi samassa suhteessa, kuin kunkin kunnan asukkaat joukkoliikenneinfraa käyttävät


Oikein hyvä, mutta mitä "jatkossa" tarkoittaa, ja miten valtionosuus suhtautuu tähän?

Tuo kulkutapaosuuskeskustelu alkaa puuduttaa: En jaksa uskoa, että eri joukkoliikennemuodoilla on sinänsä kovinkaan suurta vaikutusta kulkumuoto-osuuteen. Toisin sanoen, muutokset esimerkiksi autoilun verotuksessa, maankäytössä, lippujen hinnoissa, tms. ovat sekä kertaluokkaa suurempia tekijöitä kuin kulkuväline ja tarkasteluvälillä todennäköisiä.

Palvelutasolla voi olla merkittäviä vaikutuksia, mutta tämä on eri asia kuin liikenneväline sinänsä. HKL:n tapaa esittää kulkumuoto-osuuksia välinekohtaisesti on omituinen ja harhaan johtava, pitäisi esittää palvelutason vaikutus ja sen saavuttamisen kustannukset. Junat maan alla tai päällä ja bussit on välineitä millä tuo palvelutaso saavutetaan, ei itseisarvoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten vaan. Helsinki ja Espoo ovat sopineet kustannusjaosta, jolla hanke toteutetaan. Valtio 30, Hki 20, E 50. Missä ongelma?Länsimetron Espoon osuus on Espoossa ja Helsingin osuus Helsingissä. Niin yksinkertaista ja selvää.


Ongelma on esimerkiski siinä, etteivät maksuosuudet ole sovittu kuten kirjoitat. Maksuosuus määräytyy rajalta poikki -periaatteella, joka on mainittu monissa dokumenteissa. Se tarkoittaa, että H:ki maksaa kaiken mikä on rajan itäpuolella ja Espoo kaiken, mikä on rajan länsipuolella.

Jos Espoolla ei ole varaa tehdä kokonaisia asemia joilla on tarvittava määrä sisäänkäyntejä, se ei vähennä senttiäkään H:gin osuutta. Jos sen sijaan H:ki jättää tekemättä Koivusaaren aseman, se ei vähennä yhtään Espoon maksuosuutta. Eli Helsinki maksaa omat euronsa ja Espoo omansa. Niiden eurojen perusteella voi laskea jako-osuuden prosenteissa, mutta ei päin vastoin.

Keskustelu olisi hyödyllisempää, jos pysyttäisiin tosiasioissa eikä perusteta mielipiteitäkään luuloihin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Entäs jos enemmistö kokee, että se parantaan palvelutasoa, vaikka sinun mielestäsi se ei paranna.


Joku voi luulla tai uskoa, että palvelutaso paranee. Minä en usko enkä luule eikä ole kyse minun mielipiteestäni, vaan käytettävissä olevin menetelmin saadusta tiedosta.




> Objektiivisena tuomasi tieto perustuu tottakai raideyva:han ja varmaan moneen muuhunkin tekijään, mutta tulkinta onkin eri juttu. HKL:n paperissa, jonka linkitin tänne kävi hyvin ilmi, miten vaikka Vuokissa on joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus noussut.


Tulkinta on tärkeä asia, mutta ei voi tulkita, jos ei myös ymmärrä.

Kummasta on kyse kohdallasi tämän viestin kanssa? Kysyn tätä siksi, että vain muutama päivä sitten selvitin, miten lautakunnan esittely johtaa harhaan ja sivuuttaa sen käytettävissä olevan tideon, joka parhaiten kuvaa Etelä-Espoon tilannetta jos siellä metroliikenne alkaisi. Siis etkö ymmärrä vai etkö osaa tulkita? Vai onko kyse yksinekrtaisesti siitä, että kaikki muu kuin metroa puoltava informaatio on mielestäsi disinformaatiota joka ei pidä paikkaansa?

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Ei 20.3 esityslistan liite ainakaan minua harhaanjohda, se oli hyvä ja kattava selvitys hankkeesta.

Mitäs minä nyt en taas ymmärrä. No en ole tiedemies, mutta osaa lukea, ja vaikka kaikki _mik' on präntätty_ ei olekaan totta, niin en epäile ko listan tietoja. Kyse on vain siitä, että en mitään syytä olla pitämättä ko. asiakirjaa luotettavana lähteenä. Ehkä käsityskykyni ei ole enää terässään, mutta mielestäni asia on aivan pihvi. Helsinki maksaa omalle rajalleen ja Espoo siitä eteenpäin, valtio 30% välissä. Espoo ja Helsinki päättävät toisekseen yhdessä yhtiön kautta miten hanke toteutetaan, joten on turha puhua "Espoon asemista" tai "Helsingin asemista". Mitä tosiasioita on siis jätetty huomiotta, jos todetaan,e ttä kaupungit ovat maksuosuutensa päättäneet em. tavalla?

----------


## ultrix

> Ja ainoa mitä tuolle matkalle (ja jatkoille Kivenlahden jatko ja toinen haara) kannattaa rakentaa


Mikä länsimetron toinen haara?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä länsimetron toinen haara?


Louko höpötti jossain tilaisuudessa siitä, että metroa voisi jatkaa Suurpeltoon. Edes Louko ei kuitenkaan ymmärtääkseni tarkoittanut sitä miksikään todelliseksi ratkaisuksi. Enemmän kai kyse oli sellaisesta heitosta, että kun kansalainen sanoo "Suurpelto jää metrosta sivuun, huono juttu!" niin Louko vastaa, että voidaan sinnekin joskus vetää metro.

----------


## -Epex82-

> METRON SUUNNITTELUN TOIMIPISTE SIIRTYY TAPIOLAAN
> 
> Metrokonttori avataan yleisölle 2.4. kello 14. Juhlan kunniaksi tarjolla on mehua ja pientä purtavaa. Samassa toimipisteessä ahkeroivat myös Tapiolan Kehitysprojekti, Suurpellon markkinointi yhtiö sekä Espoon matkailu.
> 
> Tarvetuloa tutustumaan!


Tällainen kirjoitusvirheellinen tiedote löytyi länsimetron sivuilta. Upeaa, että hanke taas etenee ja pääsemme tutustumaan tähän kärkihankkeeseen tarkemmin. Itse ainakin menen paikalle!

Sellainen lisäys, että jlk:n esityslistalla 27.3.2008 on mahan täydeltä metroherkkua meille oranssin madon kannattajille!

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...03/jlk%209.doc

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse ainakin menen paikalle!


Tavataanko siellä oikein nokitusten - mutta nokittelematta?  :Smile:  

Voin ojentaa sinulle TramWest-esitteen.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi länsimetron hankepäätöksen tänään omalta osaltaan. Koivusaaren osalta päätettiin, että päätös asemasta tehdään vasta sitten, kun Koivusaaren osayleiskaava on valmistunut. Käyköhän nyt niin, että Koivusaaren asemaa ei tehdä?

Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätökset 27.3.2008

----------


## Elmeri

> En ole Antero esittänyt sinusta "milloin mitäkin" vaan kommentoinut sanomisiasi. Kyse onkin puhtaasi siitä, että en ole samaa mieltä, ja kun en ole samaa mieltä, olen trolli. Se mitä nämä mainitsemasi "muut" ajattelevat on aivan yhdentekevää.


Taisin olla niitä harvoja, jotka ehtivät nähdä klo. 11:02 pari viikkoa sitten laittamasi viestin, ennen kuin se poistettiin. Oliko se haukkuminen sinusta kommentointia?

Itselläkin teollisuuskaupungin poikana tulee joskus juttua kuin jääkiekkovalmentajalta, henkilökohtaisuuksiin ei silti kannata mennä, ellei kyse ole selkeästä valta-aseman väärinkäytöksestä.

Sinänsä samaistun sinuun siinä, että eräiden ryhmien joukossa on todella vaikeaa kertoa eliitin kantaa vastaan, että me ilmastonmuutoksen estämiseksi tarvitsemme OIKEASTI muillekin kuin pakkokäyttäjille suunnattua joukkoliikennettä. Ne kun vähät välittävät niin lähteistä kuin tutkimuksistakaan joita keskusteluissa tarjoan. Onneksi pitkät työpäivät estävät niin foorumeille kuin s-postiryhmiin kirjoittelun.

----------


## -Epex82-

Käsittääkseni Antero omassa viestissään, jota sinä olet referoinut minulta viittasi aivan eri asiaan. Minä kun muistaakseni referoin Anteron termiä "Espoolaisten metro" ja viittasin esityslistaan, siitä se älämölö sitten syntyikin. Mutta ei se mitään.

Ihan näin meidän kesken voin todeta, että en tule luovuttamaan tätä foorumia parin asiantuntijana esiintyvän harrastelijan leikkikentäksi ja tulen osallistumaan aktiivisesti keskusteluun vastaisuudessakin. Tietysti se harmittaa, kun tällainen "maallikko" tietääkin niin paljon ja osaa panna hanttiin täällä tuputetuille mielipiteille (faktoina esitettyinä) kyseenalaistaen ne.Ymmärrän kyllä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tietysti se harmittaa, kun tällainen "maallikko" tietääkin niin paljon ja osaa panna hanttiin täällä tuputetuille mielipiteille (faktoina esitettyinä) kyseenalaistaen ne.


Voi kun osaisitkin panna hanttiin etkä vain jankata samaa vanhaa litaniaa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Hienoa kuukanko. Voimmekin ihailla Anteron + muiden hienoja, uusia argumentteja joka päivä länsimetroa vastaan. Hyvä, että he eivät toista itseään. Minun argumenttini vaan sattuvat olemaan tämän harrastelijaporukan ideologian vastaisia ja siksi ne eivät käy.Nämä "asiantuntijat" täällä toistelevat omia litanioitaan.Aika säälittävää suorastaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hyvä, että he eivät toista itseään.


Pakko toistaa, kun koko ajan pitää vastata samoihin väittämiin.

SInä taas et kyseenalaista juuri mitään, mikä täällä olisi jo aiemmin käsitelty, vaan mesoat viikosta toiseen samojen asioiden parissa. Lähes kaikki muut täällä osaavat kasitellä asioita rauhassa, vaikka erimielisyyttä syntyykin.

----------


## sebastin

Milloin avoimet ovet olikaan Metrotoimistolla?





> Mikä länsimetron toinen haara?


Juuri esim. Suurpellon haara, ts. siten esim. että Kivenlahdesta lähdetään pohjoiseen Espoon keskuksen suuntaan. Espoon metron mahdollinen toinen haara saattaa tietysti olla jokin toinen toinen reitti myös. Jos toista haaraa edes tulee. Mielestäni toisen linjan voisi vetää tulevasta Meilahden asemasta Munkkivuoren ja Talin kautta Leppävaaraan ja sieltä Pohjois-Espooseen mistä on 80% kaavoittamatta. 

Länsimetron voisi hyvin haaroittaa huolimatta Pohjois-Espoon väistämättömästä ratatarpeesta kun kaavoitukseen ryhdytään. Myös Tapiolasta voisi olla suunta Pohjois-Espooseen, mutta metropolialueen rajojen hävitessä kunta on kaikille yhteinen. Voihan olla ettei Tapiola ole merkittävä suoran yhteyden tarpeessa esim. juuri Pohjois-Espooseen mahtuville kymmenille tuhansille asukkaille, vaikka snadisti väljemmin  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hienoa kuukanko. Voimmekin ihailla Anteron + muiden hienoja, uusia argumentteja joka päivä länsimetroa vastaan. Hyvä, että he eivät toista itseään. Minun argumenttini vaan sattuvat olemaan tämän harrastelijaporukan ideologian vastaisia ja siksi ne eivät käy.Nämä "asiantuntijat" täällä toistelevat omia litanioitaan.Aika säälittävää suorastaan.


Mitä jos nyt määrittelisit, mikä on harrastelija, harrastelijaporukka ja asiantuntija. Kuin myös mikä on fakta ja mikä on mielipide. Kun me muut sitten tiedämme sinun tapasi määritellä nämä asiat, ymmärrämme paremmin, mitä oikeastaan tarkoitat. Nyt se on vaikeata, kun et näytä käyttävän samoja sanojen käsitesisältöjä kuin me suomalaisten enemmistön mukaan sanoja käyttävät.

Omaa uskottavuuttasi parantaisi myös se, että vihdoinkin voisit ryhtyä perustelemaan faktoiksi väittämiäsi mielipiteitä muullakin kuin vain sillä, että minä nimeltä mainiten kykenen osoittamaan luulojasi ja mielikuviasi vääriksi ja kun se ei kelpaa sinulle, mielipiteesi ovat mielestäsi totuuksia. En tosin ole ainoa joka tekee samoin, mutta minut olet valinnut ilkkumisesi toistuvaksi kohteeksi.

Tosin väärällä nimellä ja muutenkin tuntemattomana esiintyen on toki kovin helppo kirjoitella mitä hyvänsä, myös haukkua toisia. Me, joita sinä nimität harrastelijoiksi, uskallamme kuitenkin esiintyä omilla nimillämme. Sinun tapaisesti kirjoittelijat esiintyvät väärillä nimillä, koska eivät kykene olemaan vastuussa mistään.

Antero

PS: Minä ja monet muut osaamme lukea itsekin kaikenlaista markkinointi- ja mielipiteenmuokkausviestintää. Emme kaipaa kaltaistasi trollaajaa kopioimaan korulauseita tänne hurmoshenkisten kiljahdusten säestämänä.

----------


## samkos

> Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi länsimetron hankepäätöksen tänään omalta osaltaan. Koivusaaren osalta päätettiin, että päätös asemasta tehdään vasta sitten, kun Koivusaaren osayleiskaava on valmistunut. Käyköhän nyt niin, että Koivusaaren asemaa ei tehdä?
> 
> Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätökset 27.3.2008


Kiinnostavaa, kun tuosta HKL:n tiedotteesta ja toisaalta Haltian vaaliyö -blogista ainakin minä saan eri käsityksen siitä, mitä Koivusaaren osalta päätettiin.

Sampo

----------


## Haltia

> Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi länsimetron hankepäätöksen tänään omalta osaltaan. Koivusaaren osalta päätettiin, että päätös asemasta tehdään vasta sitten, kun Koivusaaren osayleiskaava on valmistunut. Käyköhän nyt niin, että Koivusaaren asemaa ei tehdä?
> 
> Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätökset 27.3.2008


Ei sentään! Äänestyksessä nimenomaan päädyttiin puoltamaan esittelijän esitystä siitä, että Koivusaaren asema on ja pysyy. Äänestyksessä oli puheenjohtaja Jessica Karhun tekemä esitys, jossa Koivusaari olisi jätetty jatkovalmisteluiden varaan eli käytännössä hankesuunnitelma olisi mennyt kokonaan uusiksi. Karhun esitystä puolsivat Rissanen, Snäll ja Jäntti. Esittelijää puolsivat minun lisäkseni Ebeling, Lehtinen, Moisio ja Koponen. Karhu teki myös esityksen siitä, että tekstistä jätettäisiin pois maininta siitä, että Koivusaaren aseman rakentaminen edellyttää rakentamista Koivusaareen, jotta siellä asuisi joku joka metroa käyttäisikin. Esitys kaatui samoin nimin kuin edellinenkin.

Eli Koivusaaren asema tulee (ellei käy niin, että Kaunkisuunnittelu päättäisi olla rakentamatta mitään Koivusaareen, jolloin metron linjaus kulkisi Koivusaaren kautta, mutta asemaa ei tehtäisi).

----------


## kuukanko

> Äänestyksessä nimenomaan päädyttiin puoltamaan esittelijän esitystä siitä, että Koivusaaren asema on ja pysyy.


Esityslistassa lukee: "Länsimetron toteuttaminen edellyttää Koivusaaren maankäytön kehittämistä. Tähän tähtäävä alueen osayleiskaavatyö on käynnistetty kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa vuoden 2008 alussa."

Esittelijän esityksen mukaan siis Helsinki vetäytyy länsimetrohankkeesta, jos Koivusaaren maankäyttöä ei kehitetä. Päätöstiedotteen teksti "kokous äänesti Koivusaaren aseman osalta siten, että päätöksenteko pitäisi lykätä kunnes osayleiskaava on valmistunut" taas antaa ymmärtää, että vain Koivusaaren aseman kohtalo olisi kiinni osayleiskaavasta. Jos kokous kuitenkin päätti asian ehdotuksen mukaan, niin silloinhan kyse ei ole vain Koivusaaren asemasta, vaan koko länsimetrosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Äänestyksessä oli puheenjohtaja Jessica Karhun tekemä esitys, jossa Koivusaari olisi jätetty jatkovalmisteluiden varaan eli käytännössä hankesuunnitelma olisi mennyt kokonaan uusiksi.


Kiitos Mirva avoimesta ja asiallisesta tiedottamisestasi, niin täällä kuin erityisesti blogissasi.

Voisitko hieman avata sitä, miksi hankesuunnitelma olisi mennyt kokonaan uusiksi? Hankesuunnitelmatasolla monet asiat ovat vielä niin löyhästi suunniteltuja, ettei tällainen asia vaikuta käytännössä yhtään mitään. Esimerkiksi asemien lyhentäminen ja tapa millä sellainen tehtäisiin on huomattavasti suurempi ja kokonaisuuden kannalta merkittävämpi asia kuin se, missä vaiheessa toteutetaan jokin asema tai jätetään toteuttamatta. Itämetrossa ei vieläkään ole rakennettu Roihupellon asemaa, vaikka se on ollut vuosikymmenet hankesuunnitelmassa.

Minusta Jessica Karhu oli ehdotuksensa kanssa täysin oikeassa. Kaupungin kaavoituksen ei tule edetä yhden joukkoliikenneväylän ehdoilla, vaan joukkoliikenteen tulee palvella kaupunkisuunnittelulle ja kaupunkirakenteelle asetettuja tavoitteita. Koivusaaren tapauksessa ei ole millän lailla teknisesti vaikeata jättää metroradan rakenteen osalta avoimeksi sitä, tuleeko sinne joskus asema vai ei ja jos tulee, mihin kohtaan.

Selvitin tämän asian jo meillä kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa muistaakseni syksyllä 2006. Metroradan linjauksessa on - Kalasataman tapaan - tehtävä Katajaharjun ja Koivusaaren länsireunan välille osuus, jossa raide on vaakatasossa ja suora. Näin asema voidaan tarvittaessa tehdä myöhemmin mihin kohtaan halutaan. Edes sillä ei ole merkitystä, tehdäänkö tunneli- vai pintarataa ja halutaanko keski- vai sivulaiturit. Kyse on vain siitä, että raiteet ovat tasossa ja suorat, omissa tunneleissaan tai maanpinnalla.

Jos nyt ratasuunnitelma tehdään niin, että aseman paikka lyödään lukkoon vaikka ei ole mitään tietoa siitä, mitä Koivusaareen tulee (tai tuleeko lainkaan), voidaan tehdä varsinainen emävirhe siinä, että aseman sijotuksella estetään haluttujen ja hyvien ratkaisujen tekeminen. Koivusaaren mahdollisessa suunnittelussa on vielä liian monta avointa asiaa, eikä suunnittelua pidä eikä tarvitse aloittaa metroasemasta.

Selitykset valtiontuestakin ovat minusta peräti hölmöjä. Ei kannata rakentaa Koivusaareen 45 M:n asemaa tyhjän pantiksi, vaikka valtiolta saisikin siihen 13,5 M:n tuen. Turha asema maksaa joka tapauksessa sen 70 % eli 31,5 M. Sellaista rahaa ei käytetä venesataman ja Nokia edustushuvilan tarpeisiin. Ainakin minä toivon, ettei meidän valtuustomme ole niin tyhmä.

Antero

----------


## omp

> Tosin väärällä nimellä ja muutenkin tuntemattomana esiintyen on toki kovin helppo kirjoitella mitä hyvänsä, myös haukkua toisia. Me, joita sinä nimität harrastelijoiksi, uskallamme kuitenkin esiintyä omilla nimillämme. Sinun tapaisesti kirjoittelijat esiintyvät väärillä nimillä, koska eivät kykene olemaan vastuussa mistään.


Tähän nimiasiaan nyt sivuhuomautuksena, että olen yleensä suhtautunut skeptisesti tähän välillä esiin nousevaan "nimikorttiin"; koska kuten Anterokin varmasti tietää, tällä foorumilla on useita myös asiallisesti ja järkevästi kirjoittavia nimimerkkejä, kenties myös valheellisella nimellä esiintyviä kirjoittajia.

Nyt täytyy kuitenkin myöntää, että "Epex"in kohdalla Antero osui näköjään naulan kantaan. Haltian blogissa nimittäin katkeran kuuloinen "Epex" kommentoi sulkemistaan joukkoliikennefoorumilta; allekirjoituksessaan eri sukunimellä kuin millä kyseinen kirjoittaja esiintyi tällä foorumilla.

Mitä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla voisi sitten tehdä tämän asian suhteen? Toivottavasti tilanne näiden tilien sulkemisten myötä korjaantuu ja keskustelujen taso nousee taas vähitellen, koska usean tälle foorumille kirjoittavan viestit ovat täyttä asiaa, jota lukeekin mielellään vaikka ei itse keskusteluun aktiivisena kirjoittajana osallistuisikaan.

Pahoitteluni, että meni näin pahasti aiheen vierestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Silloin kun metro tehdään. 
> 
> Numeroina asia menee näin:
> Bussiliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset laskevat 19,2 M (YTV:n linjastosuunnitelman mukaan)Metrojunien liikennöintikustannukset nousevat 10,9 M (YTV:n linjastosuunnitelman mukaan)Radan ja asemien ylläpito (siis ei investoinnin kuoletus) maksaa 14,9 M vuodessa (Länsimetro Oy:n hankesuunitelman mukaan)
> Kustannuksia säästyy 19,2 M ja tulee lisää 25,8 M eli nettolisäys on 6,6 M.
> 
> Ja kuten huomaat, kaikki luvut ovat metroa suunnittelevien ja haluavien viranomaisten itse laskemia. Ne eivät muutu valehteluksi siitä, että minä välitän tämän tiedon.


Vielä pari kysymystä: 

Lasketaanko bussiliikenteen kustannuksiin myös Kampin terminaalin ja muidenkin mahdollisten terminaalien, esim Tapiolan,  ylläpitokulut? 

Jos tulevaisuudessa joudutaan liikennemäärien kasvaessa ja liikenteen sujuvuuden vuoksi rakentamaan erillinen bussitunneli Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin,  niin senkin ylläpitoonkin menee varmaan jotain, vai onko sekin laskettu mukaan "bussiliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksiin"?

Entä jos dieselin hinta kohoaa 2-kertaiselal vauhdilla muuhun inflaatioon verratuna, miten se näkyy kustannuksissa?

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tulevaisuudessa joudutaan liikennemäärien kasvaessa ja liikenteen sujuvuuden vuoksi rakentamaan erillinen bussitunneli Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin,  niin senkin ylläpitoonkin menee varmaan jotain, vai onko sekin laskettu mukaan "bussiliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksiin"?


Bussien liikennöintikustannukset eivät sisällä infran ylläpitokustannuksia. Tällä foorumillahan jotkut ovat muistaneet mainita aikaisemmin bussikaistojen ylläpitokustannuksista ja kuinka bussit lisäävät ylläpitokustannuksia tavallisillakin kaistoilla. Mm. nykyiset Länsiväylän bussikaistat aiheuttavat ylläpitokustannuksia, jotka poistuisivat länsimetron myötä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussien liikennöintikustannukset eivät sisällä infran ylläpitokustannuksia. Tällä foorumillahan jotkut ovat muistaneet mainita aikaisemmin bussikaistojen ylläpitokustannuksista ja kuinka bussit lisäävät ylläpitokustannuksia tavallisillakin kaistoilla. Mm. nykyiset Länsiväylän bussikaistat aiheuttavat ylläpitokustannuksia, jotka poistuisivat länsimetron myötä.


RaideYVA:n yhteydessä tehdyssä kustannuslaskelmassa on ilmoitettu katuverkon kulumisen vaikutus ja sen muutos. Bussin aiheuttama tien kuluminen maksaa sen mukaan 6000 /miljoona km. Muutos on 0,054 M vuotuista säästöä. Tieto on näkyvissä myös tässä.

Länsiväylän bussikaistoja ei tulla sulkemaan liikenteeltä, vaan niille on suunniteltu mm. kimppakyytiliikennettä. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että niiden ylläpito kuten auraus ja suolaus tulevat jatkumaan.

Olen ollut ja olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että bussien väyläkulut pitäisi arvioida, mutta niin ei vain tehdä eikä tilastoarvoja ole käytettävissä. HKL:n tilastojen mukaan pysäkkien ylläpito koko HKL:n pysäkkiverkolla on 0,5 M vuosi joka on 550 /pysäkkipari vuodessa. Jos Länsiväylän pysäkkien ylläpito lopetettaisiin, siitä ei montaa tonnia säästöä tule.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Länsiväylän pysäkkien ylläpito lopetettaisiin, siitä ei montaa tonnia säästöä tule.


Ei kai sitä edes voi lopettaa. Ainakin Kirkkonummen bussit jäävät niitä käyttämään. Eli säästö on nolla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Länsiväylän bussikaistoja ei tulla sulkemaan liikenteeltä, vaan niille on suunniteltu mm. kimppakyytiliikennettä. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että niiden ylläpito kuten auraus ja suolaus tulevat jatkumaan.


Niiden ylläpitokustannukset pitää sitten kuitenkin laskea puhtaasti yksityisautoilun kustannuksiksi, koska joukkoliikenne ei niitä kaistoja enää käytä (toki tämä ei näy nykyisissä laskelmissa mitenkään, kun joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia teiden ylläpitokustannuksiin ei ole muutenkaan eroteltu).

Jos bussikaistat annetaan kimppakyytien käyttöön, niin voitaisiin jopa sanoa, että länsimetrosta osa ihan puhdasta yksityisautoiluhanketta, koska se siirtää aikanaan joukkoliikenteelle sadoilla miljoonilla markoilla tehdyt bussikaistat yksityisautojen käyttöön.




> Ainakin Kirkkonummen bussit jäävät niitä käyttämään.


Koska Kirkkonummen bussit siirtyvät YTV-liikenteeksi, niin ne toki katkaistaan metron liityntälinjoiksi. Jokunen kauemmaksi menevä bussi Länsiväylälle voi kyllä jäädä, mutta niille ehkä riittää harvempi pysäkkiväli kuin mitä Länsiväylällä nyt on.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska Kirkkonummen bussit siirtyvät YTV-liikenteeksi, niin ne toki katkaistaan metron liityntälinjoiksi.


Ihanko totta? Olen koko ajan ollut siinä uskossa, ettei metro niihin vaikuttaisi. Tiedetäänköhän Kirkkonummella tästä?

Minkäs verran metro hidastaa matkaa esim. Kirkkonummen keskustasta Kamppiin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minkäs verran metro hidastaa matkaa esim. Kirkkonummen keskustasta Kamppiin?


Oisko hyvä vastaus, että kävelyajan Töölönlahden lähijunaraiteilta.

Reittiopas antaa U-junalla ajaksi 56 min ja kävelyä 0,9 km. Yhdistelmä Y + HKL 18 on 42 min ja kävelyä 300 m. U-junan matka-aika on 43 min ja Y-junalla 31 min.

Bussien ajoajoista en tiedä, sillä Reittiopas kehottaa matkustamaan Kkn:lta junalla Espoon keskukseen ja sieltä edelleen bussilla, jos matka on jonnekin Länsiväylän varteen. Matinkylään YTV 31:llä, matka-aika 48-53 min. Keilalahteen eri busseilla, matka-aika samaa luokkaa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussien ajoajoista en tiedä, sillä Reittiopas kehottaa matkustamaan Kkn:lta junalla Espoon keskukseen ja sieltä edelleen bussilla, jos matka on jonnekin Länsiväylän varteen.


Eteläisen Kirkkonummen busseista valtaosaa ei löydy reittioppaasta. Aikataulunmukainen ajoaika busseilla päiväsaikaan Kirkkonummelta Helsinkiin on 40 - 50 min vuorosta riippuen. Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan osuus Kirkkonummelta Matinkylään (Iso Omena) kestää 16 - 22 min, tosin tuossa palvelussa välipysäkkien ohitusajat on tunnetusti aika optimistisia.

----------


## antaeus

> Entä jos dieselin hinta kohoaa 2-kertaiselal vauhdilla muuhun inflaatioon verratuna, miten se näkyy kustannuksissa?


Ja lisäksi asiassa on monta parametriä joita ei voida laskea rahassa: säästynyt työmatka-aika, mukavammat matkat ilmat ruuhkia ja tarpeettomia pysähdyksiä liikennevaloissa jotka ehkäpä jopa lisäävät joukkoliikenteen osuutta ihan siitä syystä että on helpompi lähteä liikenteeseen kun tietää että junat kulkevat ajoissa jne.

----------


## teme

> Ja lisäksi asiassa on monta parametriä joita ei voida laskea rahassa: säästynyt työmatka-aika, mukavammat matkat ilmat ruuhkia ja tarpeettomia pysähdyksiä liikennevaloissa jotka ehkäpä jopa lisäävät joukkoliikenteen osuutta ihan siitä syystä että on helpompi lähteä liikenteeseen kun tietää että junat kulkevat ajoissa jne.


Joka ikinen noista on mukana Raide-YVAn laskelmissa ja H/K-laskelmissa yleensä. Säästyneellä matka-ajalla lasketaan tuntihinta, mukavuutta ja täsmällisyyttä arvotetaan raideliikennekertoimella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Antanaukselle ja Rainerille muistuttaisin, että nyt puhutaan kuitenkin Länsimetrosta eikä raideliikennehankkeista yleensä. On syytä huomioida että Länsimetro - tapauksessa:
- Dieselin ja henkilöstön palkkakustannusten nousu vaikuttaa edelleen hyvin voimakkaasti liityntäbussiliikenteen liikennemenoihin.
- Matka-aikojen nettosumma ei merkittävästi pienene ja merkittävät matka-aikojen säästöt keskittyvät vain asemien ympäristöön.
- Autoliikenteen määrä ja siten sen ruuhkautuminen edelleen kasvavat.

----------


## karihoo

> - Dieselin ja henkilöstön palkkakustannusten nousu vaikuttaa edelleen hyvin voimakkaasti liityntäbussiliikenteen liikennemenoihin.
> - Matka-aikojen nettosumma ei merkittävästi pienene ja merkittävät matka-aikojen säästöt keskittyvät vain asemien ympäristöön.
> - Autoliikenteen määrä ja siten sen ruuhkautuminen edelleen kasvavat.


Voimme vain kuvitella, miten todennäköinen diesel-polttoaineen pula ja pidemmällä aikavälillä yleisemminkin fossiilisten polttoaineiden ylikysyntä vaikuttaa liikennesuunnitteluun. Veikkaisin, että sähkökäyttöiset ajoneuvot (lasken raitiovaunutkin tässä ajoneuvoiksi  :Smile:  ) valtaavat alaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Antanaukselle ja Rainerille muistuttaisin, että nyt puhutaan kuitenkin Länsimetrosta eikä raideliikennehankkeista yleensä. On syytä huomioida että Länsimetro - tapauksessa:
> - Dieselin ja henkilöstön palkkakustannusten nousu vaikuttaa edelleen hyvin voimakkaasti liityntäbussiliikenteen liikennemenoihin.
> - Matka-aikojen nettosumma ei merkittävästi pienene ja merkittävät matka-aikojen säästöt keskittyvät vain asemien ympäristöön.
> - Autoliikenteen määrä ja siten sen ruuhkautuminen edelleen kasvavat.


Nyt oli kysymys metro- ja bussijärjestelmien liikennöinti- ja käyttökustanusten eroista. Matkustusajat ja muut liikenteelliset hyödyt ja haitat eri vaihtoehtojen välillä on käyty moneen kertaan läpi. Mitän vakuuttavia maailmanlaajuisia todisteita, että autoilun osuus kasvaisi jos kaupunkijoukkoliikenne siirtyy osittain raskaaille raiteille, ei ole. Jos autoilun osuus sellaisessa kaupungissa nousee, niin se ei johdu metrosta vaan elintason yleisestä noususta tai kulutustottumusten muutoksesta. 

Metrojäjestelmässä, bussien ajosuorittet tippuvat alle puoleen Kamppiin asti kulkeviin busseihin varattuna. Ei voi olla merkityksetön asia jos öljypohjaisten polttoaineiden hinta nousee rajusti, ja siihen on varauduttava. Tietysti jos sähkönkin hinta nousee samaan tahtiin niin ero on pienempi, mutta itse metrojunien busseja alhaisempi energiankulutus matkustajasuoriteita kohden näkyy joka tapauksessa.  

On totta että pikaraitiotie,esim TramWest-suunnitelman mukainen, voisi olla vielä energiataloudellisempi, mutta Espoon ja Helsingin päättävät elimet ovat valinneet metron raitiotien sijaan, länsisuunnan yhteyksien runkokuljetusvälinneksi. Jos olisivat valinnet pikaraitiotien metroon sijaan, niin en minä ainakaan tässä foorumissa vaatisi raitiotievaihtoehdon hylkäämistä ja pelkillä busseilla jatkamista, koska he eivät "tyhmyyttään" osanneet valita metroa. Mielestäni molempien vaihtoehtojen, sekä metron että pikaraitiotien "pahin vihollinen" on se, että mennään aidan yli mistä se on matalin, eli jatketaan vain busseilla, koska silloin ei tarvitse tehdä mitään, eikä ole vaaraa että kukaan rupeaa NIMBY:ilemään. 

Sitten kun öljy- ja ilmastomuutospommi paukahtaa, niin ne jotka ovat tieten tahtoen valinneet asuinpaikkansa vain sen perustella että on merinäköala, ja vastustaneet kiivaasti raideyhteyksien rakentamista, tulevat tietenkin huutamaan apuun meitä, jotka olemme jo hyvissä ajoissa hankkiutuneet asumaan ratojen varrelle vähän sisempänä maata. Mutta luuletko että olemme niin motivoituneita enää siinä vaiheessa osallistumaan heidän tuhlailevan elämänsä rahoittamisen? On meinaan parempi että ottavat lusikan kauniiseen käteen nyt, ja suostuvat raiteisiin kun vielä suostumme tulemaan mukaan kustannuksien jakamiseen. Sitten kun on liian myöhäistä, niin ei välttämättä osallistuta enää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mitän vakuuttavia maailmanlaajuisia todisteita, että autoilun osuus kasvaisi jos kaupunkijoukkoliikenne siirtyy osittain raskaaille raiteille, ei ole.


En väittänyt, että autoilun osuus vaan määrä kasvaa.

Saatavilla olevien tietojen mukaan Länsimetro ei vähennä autoliikennettä eikä merkittävästi lisää joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto - osuutta. Autoilun määrä kasvaa suhteessa Etelä-Espoon väestön ja työpaikkamäärän kasvuun.

Onnistunut 800 miljoonan euron joukkoliikenneinvestointi luonnollisestikin vähentäisi autoilun osuutta ja myös sen määrää. 




> Metrojäjestelmässä, bussien ajosuorittet tippuvat alle puoleen Kamppiin asti kulkeviin busseihin varattuna. Ei voi olla merkityksetön asia jos öljypohjaisten polttoaineiden hinta nousee rajusti, ja siihen on varauduttava


Toki bussien ajosuoritteet vähenevät Länsimetro - ratkaisussa. Mutta öljyn hinnan nousulla on aivan turha perustella suurimittaiseen liityntään dieselbusseilla perustuvaa liikennejärjestelmää. Tällaisessa järjestelmässä öljyllä kulkevat sekä dieselbussit että ne autot, joilla ajetaan, kun liityntä ei houkuttele.

Jos Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenneratkaisun perusteena olisi riippumattomuus öljystä, olisi kaksi konkreettista vaihtoehtoa:
1. TramWest
2. Etelä-Espoon tärkeimpien bussilinjojen muuttaminen johdinautolinjoiksi

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toki bussien ajosuoritteet vähenevät Länsimetro - ratkaisussa. Mutta öljyn hinnan nousulla on aivan turha perustella suurimittaiseen liityntään dieselbusseilla perustuvaa liikennejärjestelmää. Tällaisessa järjestelmässä öljyllä kulkevat sekä dieselbussit että ne autot, joilla ajetaan, kun liityntä ei houkuttele.
> 
> Jos Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenneratkaisun perusteena olisi riippumattomuus öljystä, olisi kaksi konkreettista vaihtoehtoa:
> 1. TramWest
> 2. Etelä-Espoon tärkeimpien bussilinjojen muuttaminen johdinautolinjoiksi


Kolmas vaihtoehto on vetybussit. 

Median yleisönosastopalstoilla saa lukea usein metrokriittisiä kirjoituksia  joiden mukaan Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin keskustan välinen joukkoliikenne hoituisi parhaiten maakaasu- tai kokonaan fossiilisisten polttoaineiden saatavuudesta riippumattomilla vetybusseilla. 

Tällaiset bussit olisivat sinänsä kiinnostavia,  ja varmaan jonkun ajan päästä tekniikka on niin paljon halventunut että vetybussejakin alkaa näkyä suomalaistenkin kaupunkien joukkoliikenteesä. 

Espoon liikenteen kohdalla niiden ongelma on, että sen enempää maakaasu- kuin vetybussejakaan ei voi käyttää  nykyisenkaltaisessa  liikenteessä jossa pääteasema on Kampin terminali, syynä se että räjähdysvaaran vuoksi niillä ei voi ajaa maanalaisissa tiloissa. Vielä vähemmän niitä voi käyttää jos Kampin ja Ruohalahden välille joudutaan kaivamaan pitkä bussitunneli. 

Liityntäliikenteseen ne sensijaan sopivivat paljon paremmin. Edellyttäen että liityntäterminaalit eivät ole maanalaisia. Myös johdinautoja voisi käyttää tietyissä paikoissa liityntäliikenteessä, mutta metroa täydentävä raitiotieverkko ajaa paremmin sen asian. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kolmas vaihtoehto on vetybussit.


Tai MultiCAT. Uskon, että paineilmamoottorit tulevat lyömään itsensä paremmin läpi kuin vety tähän mennessä.

Tässä lisätietoa.

----------


## late-

> Metrojäjestelmässä, bussien ajosuorittet tippuvat alle puoleen Kamppiin asti kulkeviin busseihin varattuna.


Tämäpä uutinen. Länsimetron liityntäliikennesuunnitelman luonnoksen sivun 51 mukaan Espoon alueella vaikuttavan bussiliikenteen kustannus kehitetyssä bussivaihtoehdossa (siis enemmän liikennettä kuin nyt) on 116,5 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa ja Matinkylän metron kanssa 95,6 miljoonaa euroa. Kustannukset siis laskevat 18 prosenttia. Miten on mahdollista, että ajosuoritteiden putoaminen alle puoleen laskee kustannuksia vain alle viidenneksellä?

Jos rajoitutaan vain 100-sarjan linjoihin, laskua tulee 40%. Kivenlahden metron kanssa pelkkien 100-sarjan linjojen pudotus on 49%. Tämä on kuitenkin puutteellinen tarkastelu, koska liikennejärjestelmä on kokonaisuus ja metroratkaisu muuttaa linjastoa muualtakin kuin 100-sarjan osalta.

Palatkaamme siis hetkeksi 18 prosentin laskuun. HKL:n yksikkökustannusraportin perusteella kilometrikustannukset ovat noin 20 prosenttia liikennöintikorvauksista. Kilometrikustannuksen oletetaan yleensä osapuilleen vastaavan polttoaineen ja huollon kustannuksia. Kilpailutetussa liikenteessä näin ei yksittäisessä kohteessa aina ole, mutta kaikkien sopimusten keskiarvona oletuksen pitäisi kohtuullisesti päteä. Jos oletamme vielä huoltokustannukset varmuuden vuoksi rohkeasti nollaksi, polttoaineen 100% hinnankorotus nostaisi liikennöintikuluja 20%. Nousu on tuntuva, mutta ei vielä katastrofaalinen. Kehitetyssä bussivaihtoehdossa se maksaisi 23,3 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Näin laskien Länsimetron huoltokulutkin saataisiin katettua ja päästäisiin maksamaan investoinnin korkoja. Lyhennyksiin ei vielä päästäisi kiinni, koska pelkät korot ovat 40 miljoonan luokkaa vuodessa.

Puhtaasti liikennöintitaloudellinen tarkastelu ilman investointikuluja näyttäisi kuitenkin osoittavan, että Länsimetro voi kannattaa, jos oletetaan polttoaineen 100% hinnankorotus. Käytännössä pitäisi vielä tutkia tarkemmin mikä polttoaineen osuus kustannuksista on. Lisäksi pitää muistaa, että polttoaineen 100% hinnankorotus Suomessa vaatisi moninkertaisen öljyn hinnan nousun, koska polttoaineen hinnassa on huomattava osuus veroa. Lisäksi öljyn hinnan radikaalisti noustessa valtio luultavasti alentaisi joukkoliikenteen polttoaineen verotusta tai myöntäisi täysvapautuksen ylläpitääkseen väestön liikkuvuutta.

Polttoaineen hinnan sadan prosentin nousu otettaisiin muuten huomioon investointien kannattavuusarvioinnissa, jos sitä pidettäisiin todennäköisyyden kannalta huomioimisen arvoiselta vaihtoehdolta. Käytännössä nykyään tyydytään hinnoittelemaan hiilidoksidipäästöt.

----------


## late-

> Mitän vakuuttavia maailmanlaajuisia todisteita, että autoilun osuus kasvaisi jos kaupunkijoukkoliikenne siirtyy osittain raskaaille raiteille, ei ole. Jos autoilun osuus sellaisessa kaupungissa nousee, niin se ei johdu metrosta vaan elintason yleisestä noususta tai kulutustottumusten muutoksesta.


Todisteita ei ole, koska muotoilet syyt ja seuraukset väärin. Autoilun kasvu ei tässä tapauksessa johtuisi joukkoliikenteen kulkumuodon vaihtumisesta, vaan merkittävästä vapautuvasta väyläkapasiteetista. Kansainvälisiä todisteita liikenteen määrän kasvusta ruuhkautuneiden väylien kapasiteetin kasvaessa löytyy yllin kyllin.

Raideliikennehankkeisiin ei aina liity autoliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvattaminen. Tässä tapauksessa liittyy. Onneksi vain osa merkittävästä vapautuvasta kapasiteetista on varsinaisesti ruuhkautuneella väylällä.

Länsimetron tapauksessa ennustettu seuraus on joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden hyvin pieni kasvu, joka mahtuu ennustemallien virhemarginaaleihin. Oletus ja toive monilla on, että kasvu osoittautuu ennustettua suuremmaksi. Tämä on periaatteessa mahdollista, koska mallit ovat epätarkkoja. Ongelmaksi vain mudostuu, että odotettua suurempikin Länsimetron matkustajamäärä saattaa saada vastapainoksesen odotettua suuremman autoliikenteen kasvun, kun autoille tarjotaan reilusti lisää tilaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos rajoitutaan vain 100-sarjan linjoihin, laskua tulee 40%. Kivenlahden metron kanssa pelkkien 100-sarjan linjojen pudotus on 49%. Tämä on kuitenkin puutteellinen tarkastelu, koska liikennejärjestelmä on kokonaisuus ja metroratkaisu muuttaa linjastoa muualtakin kuin 100-sarjan osalta.


Toisaalta länsimetron liityntälinjastosuunnitelmassa on otettu metron aikaiseen linjastoon mukaan poikittaislinjoja (esim. Jokeri 2:n osuus Matinkylä - Myyrmäki ja uusia Etelä- ja Keski-Espoon välisiä pikalinjoja), jotka todennäköisesti toteutuvat metrosta riippumatta. Niinpä liityntälinjastosuunnitelman suoritteitakaan ei voi käyttää sellaisinaan.

Bussiliikenteen kustannusten nousussa kuljettajakustannusten nousu näyttelee tulevaisuudessa todennäköisesti suurta osaa. Pääkaupunkiseudulla jo nyt 50 - 60% bussiliikenteen kustannuksista tulee tuntikustannuksista, jotka pääosin muodostuu kuljettajan kustannuksista. Alkuvuodesta solmittu linja-autohenkilökunnan työehtosopimus nostaa pääkaupunkiseudulla kuljettajakustannuksia yli 10% kahden vuoden aikana. Tästä tulee siis jo kahden vuoden aikana yli 5% kustannusnousu bussiliikenteeseen. Tulevaisuudessa kuljettajien työehtoja ja palkkausta todennäköisesti kehitetään edelleen nopeammin kuin muilla aloilla, koska muuten kuljettajapulasta tulee sietämätön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Polttoaineen hinnan sadan prosentin nousu otettaisiin muuten huomioon investointien kannattavuusarvioinnissa, jos sitä pidettäisiin todennäköisyyden kannalta huomioimisen arvoiselta vaihtoehdolta. Käytännössä nykyään tyydytään hinnoittelemaan hiilidoksidipäästöt.


Oli miten oli dieselpolttoaineiden kansa, niin 30-40 vuoden päästä sitä ei enää välttämättä enää saa. 

En ole myöskään saanut vielä vastausta siihen kysymykseen, mitkä ovat bussiterminaalien ylläpitokustannukset verrattuna metroasemien vastaaviin, ja jos toteutetaan kehitetty bussijärjestelmä johon kuuluu tunneli Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin, mitkä ovat kyseisen tunnelin ylläpitokustannukset. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetron tapauksessa ennustettu seuraus on joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden hyvin pieni kasvu, joka mahtuu ennustemallien virhemarginaaleihin. Oletus ja toive monilla on, että kasvu osoittautuu ennustettua suuremmaksi. Tämä on periaatteessa mahdollista, koska mallit ovat epätarkkoja. Ongelmaksi vain mudostuu, että odotettua suurempikin Länsimetron matkustajamäärä saattaa saada vastapainoksesen odotettua suuremman autoliikenteen kasvun, kun autoille tarjotaan reilusti lisää tilaa.


Autoliikenteen kasvu kohdistunee siinä tapauksessa reitille Länsi-Espoo -Otaniemi/Tapiola. Helsinkiin asti vähemmän, koska Helsingin katuverkko nielee yhtä huonosti autoja tulevaisuudessa kuin nyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autoliikenteen kasvu kohdistunee siinä tapauksessa reitille Länsi-Espoo -Otaniemi/Tapiola. Helsinkiin asti vähemmän, koska Helsingin katuverkko nielee yhtä huonosti autoja tulevaisuudessa kuin nyt.


RaideYVA:n autoliikenteen matkamääräennusteet on esitetty selostuksessa karttoina. Pääsyy autoliikenteen matkamäärän kehittymiseen on siinä, että metron myötä Etelä-Espooseen tulee lisää asutusta, ja uusi asutus tuo enemmän autoilijoita kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, koska liityntäliikennemetro ei muuta kulkumuoto-osuutta joukkoliikenteen hyväksi.

Se, minne uudet automatkat kohdistuvat, riippuu siitä, minne asutus ja uudet työpaikat tulevat. Helsingin keskustassa rakennetaan uutta Jätkäsaaressa, Hernesaaressa ja Kalastataman-Sompasaaren-Kyläsaaren satama-alueilla. Ydinkeskustaan ei rakenneta lisää, joten matkojen määrä sinne ei kasva, kasvaa asukasmäärä Espoossa sitten miten vain.




> Oli miten oli dieselpolttoaineiden kansa, niin 30-40 vuoden päästä sitä ei enää välttämättä enää saa.


Minä en usko, ettei öljypohjaisia polttoaineita saisi. Niiden markkinahinnan nousu tekee vain kannattavaksi hyödyntää öljyvaroja, joita nykyisellä hintatasolla ei kannata hyödyntää. Öljypohjaisten polttoaineiden käyttöä on rajoitettava ilmastosyistä, joka tarkoittaa poliittista rajoittamista. On todennäköistä, että viimeiseksi öljyn käyttöä rajoitetaan joukkoliikenteessä. 




> En ole myöskään saanut vielä vastausta siihen kysymykseen, mitkä ovat bussiterminaalien ylläpitokustannukset verrattuna metroasemien vastaaviin, ja jos toteutetaan kehitetty bussijärjestelmä johon kuuluu tunneli Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin, mitkä ovat kyseisen tunnelin ylläpitokustannukset.


Samankokoisen ja samalla tavoin rakennetun bussi- ja metroaseman ylläpitokulut ovat bussiaseman kohdalla suuremmat, koska tarvitaan järjestelyt pakokaasujen poistoon ja palovaaran torjuntaan. Samasta syystä bussitunnelin ylläpito tulee kalliimmaksi kuin metrotunnelin.

Tarkoitan siis sitä, että aseman ylläpitokuluihin ei vaikuta se, kulkeeko laiturin ohi bussi vai metro muuta kuin siltä osin, että polttomoottorin käyttö aiheuttaa lisäkuluja sähkökäyttöön verrattuna. Kun Essenissä kokeiltiin urabusseja, busseista tehtiin tunneliosuuksia varten hybridejä (johdinautoja dieselmoottoreilla). Näin säästyttiin polttomootton sisätilakäytön lisäkuluilta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, minne uudet automatkat kohdistuvat, riippuu siitä, minne asutus ja uudet työpaikat tulevat. Helsingin keskustassa rakennetaan uutta Jätkäsaaressa, Hernesaaressa ja Kalastataman-Sompasaaren-Kyläsaaren satama-alueilla. Ydinkeskustaan ei rakenneta lisää, joten matkojen määrä sinne ei kasva, kasvaa asukasmäärä Espoossa sitten miten vain.


Sekä Pasilaan. Joka tapauksessa paikkoihin jotka ovat kävelymatkan tai lyhyen raitiovaunumatkan päässä metro- tai juna-asemilta. 

Espoossa tullaan tiivistämään rakenta mista pääasiassa Keilaniemen-Otanimen-Tapiolan alueilla, rantaradan varella sekä länsimetron aiotulle jatkeelle Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden väliin. Ja Suurpeltoon joka jää paitsioon sekä pahimmassa tapauksessa Histaan. 



> On todennäköistä, että viimeiseksi öljyn käyttöä rajoitetaan joukkoliikenteessä.


On tietenkin järkevintä muuttaa ajoissa se joukkoliikenne joka volyyminsa puolesta sopii parhaiten, sähkökäyttöiseksi, niin että heikommille joukkoliikennevirroille sekä tavaroiden kuljettamiseen riittää öljypohjaisia polttoaineita. 




> Samankokoisen ja samalla tavoin rakennetun bussi- ja metroaseman ylläpitokulut ovat bussiaseman kohdalla suuremmat, koska tarvitaan järjestelyt pakokaasujen poistoon ja palovaaran torjuntaan. Samasta syystä bussitunnelin ylläpito tulee kalliimmaksi kuin metrotunnelin.


Nyt oli kysymys oikeastaan siitä, sisältävätkö länsiväyläbussien liikennöintikulut myös maanalaisten terminaalien ja tunneleiden ylläpitokustannukset, vai tulevatko ne lisäkustannuksena, jotka eivät näy bussien ja metron välisessä kustannusvertailussa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sekä Pasilaan. Joka tapauksessa paikkoihin jotka ovat kävelymatkan tai lyhyen raitiovaunumatkan päässä metro- tai juna-asemilta.


Mutta ainahan on parempi, että paikka saavutetaan suoraan ratikalla - kuten TramWest tarjoaa. Matinkylän metrosuunnitelmassa Pasilaa ajetaan vain bussilla ja silläkin joutuu vaihtamaan pariin kertaan. Ja vaihdot eivät ole laiturin yli -vaihtoja vaan täkäläiseen tapaan tasonvaihtovaihtoja.




> Ja Suurpeltoon joka jää paitsioon sekä pahimmassa tapauksessa Histaan.


Aivan. Metro itse asiassa vain heikentää Suurpellon arvoa, koska saavutettavuus suhteessa heikkenee niihin Länsiväylän varren taajamiin, joilla on onni saada metroasema.




> Nyt oli kysymys oikeastaan siitä, sisältävätkö länsiväyläbussien liikennöintikulut myös maanalaisten terminaalien ja tunneleiden ylläpitokustannukset, vai tulevatko ne lisäkustannuksena, jotka eivät näy bussien ja metron välisessä kustannusvertailussa?


RaideYVA:n HK-laskelmassa oli 0,4 M:n erä, jonka sanottiin sisältävän katujen ja teiden kunnossapitoa sekä Kampin terminaalin kustannuksia. YTV:n liityntäliikennesuunnitelmassa ei lasketa muita kuin bussiliikenteen ostokustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ainahan on parempi, että paikka saavutetaan suoraan ratikalla - kuten TramWest tarjoaa. Matinkylän metrosuunnitelmassa Pasilaa ajetaan vain bussilla ja silläkin joutuu vaihtamaan pariin kertaan. Ja vaihdot eivät ole laiturin yli -vaihtoja vaan täkäläiseen tapaan tasonvaihtovaihtoja.


Raitiotiehtys Espoosta Munkkiniemen kautta muualle Helsinkiin on mahdollista toteuttaa vaikka metro rakennettaisiinkin.

Yhteys keskustan kautta metrolla ja junalla tulee olemaan vaihdoista huolimatta nopein ja kulkemaan tiheimmin ja täsmällisimmin. Työssäkäyvät ihmiset joilla on vähänkin kiire ja terveet jalat tulevat käyttämään sitä. 




> Aivan. Metro itse asiassa vain heikentää Suurpellon arvoa, koska saavutettavuus suhteessa heikkenee niihin Länsiväylän varren taajamiin, joilla on onni saada metroasema.


Suurpelto voidaan kytkeä raitiotien kautta joko Matinkylään tai rantarataan tai molempiin. Mutta ensin pitäisi tietysti olla olemassa se raitiotie jostain niihin paikkoihin. Onkohan kukaan ajatellut sitä, että Jokerista voisi olla haara Suurpeltoon Laajalahdesta Mankkaan kautta? 




> RaideYVA:n HK-laskelmassa oli 0,4 M:n erä, jonka sanottiin sisältävän katujen ja teiden kunnossapitoa sekä Kampin terminaalin kustannuksia. YTV:n liityntäliikennesuunnitelmassa ei lasketa muita kuin bussiliikenteen ostokustannuksia.


Vaikuttaa alakanttiin lasketulta. Maksavatko bussifirmat suoraan jotain vuokraa Kampin terminaalin käytöstä, ja maksavatko liikkeet jotka toimivat liikekeskuksesta siitä myös? 

Mitä liityntäliikenteeseen tulee, nin terminaalikulut ovat vissiin vyörytetty metroasemille? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Maksavatko bussifirmat suoraan jotain vuokraa Kampin terminaalin käytöstä


Vain kaukoliikenneterminaalissa. Espoon terminaalissa terminaalin kustannukset kuuluvat luonnollisesti tilaajalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raitiotiehtys Espoosta Munkkiniemen kautta muualle Helsinkiin on mahdollista toteuttaa vaikka metro rakennettaisiinkin.


Koko TramWest voitaisiin rakentaa siitä huolimatta, että tehtäisiin tunnelimetro. TramWest hoitelisi suurimman osan busseilla suunnitellusta liityntäliikenteestä. Ja koska liityntäliikenneratoja ei kannata tehdä erillisinä pätkinä, yhdysraiteet muodostaisivat saman tien koko TramWestin.

Mutta ei tehdä. Ensinnä siksi, että tunnelimetroon menee niin paljon rahaa, ettei sitä jää mihinkään muuhun. Toiseksi sen vuoksi, että tuntuu niin turhalta tehdä päällekkäistä rataverkkoa maanpinnalle. Siksi pintaliikenne hoidetaan ratikkaa kalliimmalla bussiliikenteellä.




> Yhteys keskustan kautta metrolla ja junalla tulee olemaan vaihdoista huolimatta nopein ja kulkemaan tiheimmin ja täsmällisimmin.


Tuskinpa vain. Reitti on lyhyempi eikä siihen sisälly 5-6 minuutin kävelyä vaihdettaessa metrosta junaan. Ja useimmilla määränpää ei ole Pasilan asema, vaan jokin kiinteistö, jonka lähellä on ratikan pysäkki lähempänä kuin Pasilan asema.




> Työssäkäyvät ihmiset joilla on vähänkin kiire ja terveet jalat tulevat käyttämään sitä.


...pikaratikkayhteyttä.  :Wink: 




> Suurpelto voidaan kytkeä raitiotien kautta joko Matinkylään tai rantarataan tai molempiin. Mutta ensin pitäisi tietysti olla olemassa se raitiotie jostain niihin paikkoihin. Onkohan kukaan ajatellut sitä, että Jokerista voisi olla haara Suurpeltoon Laajalahdesta Mankkaan kautta?


On. Mutta asialle ei taida olla kovin suurta virallista innostusta, koska Espoolla ei ole rahaa metroonkaan, niin millä se vielä rakentaisi Suurpeltoon jatkon Jokerilta.




> Mitä liityntäliikenteeseen tulee, nin terminaalikulut ovat vissiin vyörytetty metroasemille?


Eikös ne siihen kuulukin. Liityntäbussiasema on välttämätön metrolle, ei busseille. Bussithan voivat ajaa perille asti, mutta metrolle eivät riitä vain ne, jotka ovat kävelyetäisyydellä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ei tehdä. Ensinnä siksi, että tunnelimetroon menee niin paljon rahaa, ettei sitä jää mihinkään muuhun. Toiseksi sen vuoksi, että tuntuu niin turhalta tehdä päällekkäistä rataverkkoa maanpinnalle. Siksi pintaliikenne hoidetaan ratikkaa kalliimmalla bussiliikenteellä.


Munkkiniemestä Tapiolaan on niin lyhyt matka ettei se voi olla rahasta kiinni miksei ratikkayhteyttä rakennetaisi. Vaan jostain musta. 




> Tuskinpa vain. Reitti on lyhyempi eikä siihen sisälly 5-6 minuutin kävelyä vaihdettaessa metrosta junaan. Ja useimmilla määränpää ei ole Pasilan asema, vaan jokin kiinteistö, jonka lähellä on ratikan pysäkki lähempänä kuin Pasilan asema.


Riippuu millaista reittiä ratikka ajaa. Bussilta menee ruuhka-aikaan Tapiolasta Pasilaan 30-35 min. Veikkaisin ettei ratika tulisi olemaan juuri yhtään nopeampi. Metrolla ja junalla menee 25 min. (vrt matka-ajat Siilitieltä joka on yhtä kaukana kuin Tapiola)




> On. Mutta asialle ei taida olla kovin suurta virallista innostusta, koska Espoolla ei ole rahaa metroonkaan, niin millä se vielä rakentaisi Suurpeltoon jatkon Jokerilta.


Eiköhän Espoolta liukene 250-300 milliä metroon. 

Toinen juttu on se, että koko Suurpelto-hanke on menossa kiville koska toimistorakennuksia ei sinne ole tulossa vielä ensimmäistäkään, juuri raideyhteyksien puuttumisen vuoksi. Oikeastaan koko Suurpelto saisi jäädä odottamaan vuoroaan joka koittaa vasta kun Suur-Tapiola ja Suur-Leppävaara ovat valmiit. 




> Eikös ne siihen kuulukin. Liityntäbussiasema on välttämätön metrolle, ei busseille. Bussithan voivat ajaa perille asti, mutta metrolle eivät riitä vain ne, jotka ovat kävelyetäisyydellä.


Kyllä ns laatubussiyhteydetkin edellytävät terminaalitasoisia ratkaisuja solmukohtiin. Toinen juttu on jos länsiväylän bussiyhteyksien ei ole koskaan tarkoitus olla laadukkaampia kuin kyläbussit. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Munkkiniemestä Tapiolaan on niin lyhyt matka ettei se voi olla rahasta kiinni miksei ratikkayhteyttä rakennetaisi. Vaan jostain musta.


Kuusisaarentie Kuusisaaressa on aika kapea, Lehtisaaressa sivusuunnassa olisi tilaa. Eli tuo väli on aika haastava, vaikkei toki mahdoton. Eli hanke on helppo torpata, on tätä yksi jos toinenkin yrittänyt ajaa, Ville Komsi tulee heti mieleen. Antero on valitettavan oikeassa siinä, että pääsyy miksei tämä tai muu ratikkahankkeet etene on että "sinne tulee metro". 2020. Tai 2050. Tai ehkä joskus, joka tapauksessa se syö kaikki radanrakennusrahat tästä ikuisuuteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuusisaarentie Kuusisaaressa on aika kapea, Lehtisaaressa sivusuunnassa olisi tilaa. Eli tuo väli on aika haastava, vaikkei toki mahdoton. Eli hanke on helppo torpata, on tätä yksi jos toinenkin yrittänyt ajaa, Ville Komsi tulee heti mieleen. Antero on valitettavan oikeassa siinä, että pääsyy miksei tämä tai muu ratikkahankkeet etene on että "sinne tulee metro". 2020. Tai 2050. Tai ehkä joskus, joka tapauksessa se syö kaikki radanrakennusrahat tästä ikuisuuteen.


Ratikka Munkkiniemen ja Tapiolanvälillä ei ole mitenkään päällekkäinen metron kanssa, eli se ei riitä syyksi miksi sitä ei ole rakennettu. Muistan että sitä oli 70-luvulla ensimmäisen kerran ehdotettu, mutta sitten heti unohdettu, ja 70-80-luvuillahan päätettiin useaan otteeseen että Espooseen ei tule metroa. 

Kuvittelisin, että jos metro tulisi, ja samoihin aikoihin myös Jokeri,niin nälkä korvata busseja raideliikenteellä kasvaisi niin suureksi,että Munkkiniemi-Tapiola ratikkaa alettaisiin heti rakentaa heti Jokerin jälkeen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Count

Munkka-Tapiola-yhteydeltähän pääsisi vielä Kaskisaaren kautta Lauttasaareenkin, jos nyt oikein hieno verkko haluttaisiin rakentaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuusisaarentie Kuusisaaressa on aika kapea, Lehtisaaressa sivusuunnassa olisi tilaa. Eli tuo väli on aika haastava, vaikkei toki mahdoton.


Olen tiukannut tätä asiaa KSV:ltä viimeksi kun Kuusisaarta kaavoitettiin. Kuusisaarentiellehän on tilavaraus 4-kaistaiseksi, joten kyllä sinne ratikka mahtuu. KSV näytti jopa kuvan, miten.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Hs kirjoittaa, että Helsingin pelastuslaitos edellyttää useita muutoksia länsimetron hankesuunnitelmaan. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135235401103 Muun muassa pelastustiet ovat liian kapeita ja savunpoisto on hoidettu turvallisuutta vaarantavasti. Myöskään ei olla varauduttu riittävästi erilaisiin vaaratilanteisiin.

Pelastuslaitos on antanut lausuntonsa hankesuunnitelman perusteella. Hankesuunnitelmassa on suunniteltu turvallisuustekijät ja arvioitu niiden hinta. Kuitenkin metro-Kokkinen pitää pelastuslaitoksen lausuntoa lähinnä haihatteluna, koska Kokkisen mukaan laitoksen vaatimiin muutoksiin on varauduttu suunnittelussa ja hinnassa.

Nyt en kyllä ymmärrä. Siis esim. hankesuunnitelmassa on 1,2 m leveä pelastusväylä, jolle on arvioitu joku hinta. Pelastuslaitos sanoo, että 1,2 m ei riitä, pitää olla 1,6. Kokkinen vastaa, että oikeasti se suunnitelman 1,2 m leveä väylä onkin 1,6 m leveä ja hintakin on laskettu sen mukaan. Tämä vain yhtenä esimerkkinä.

Mikäs järki tässä on? Mikä kaikki muu siellä hankesuunnitelmassa on oikeasti eri tavalla kuin mitä siihen on kirjoitettu? Jos kerran suunnitelmassa ja kustannusarviossa on varauduttu 1,6 m leveisiin väyliin, niin miksei asiaa ole kirjattu suunnitelmaan vaan siellä puhutaan 1,2 m leveistä? Täytyy sanoa että Kokkisen uskottavuus on kyllä lujilla ainakin minun silmissäni.

----------


## kouvo

> Mikäs järki tässä on? Mikä kaikki muu siellä hankesuunnitelmassa on oikeasti eri tavalla kuin mitä siihen on kirjoitettu? Jos kerran suunnitelmassa ja kustannusarviossa on varauduttu 1,6 m leveisiin väyliin, niin miksei asiaa ole kirjattu suunnitelmaan vaan siellä puhutaan 1,2 m leveistä? Täytyy sanoa että Kokkisen uskottavuus on kyllä lujilla ainakin minun silmissäni.


Niinpä niin. Sen jälkeen kun metron rakentamispäätös saadaan virheellisillä kustannusarvioilla runnottua läpi Espoossa alkavat länsimetron todelliset investointikustannukset hilautua takaisin kohti miljardin maagista rajaa.

----------


## teme

> Olen tiukannut tätä asiaa KSV:ltä viimeksi kun Kuusisaarta kaavoitettiin. Kuusisaarentiellehän on tilavaraus 4-kaistaiseksi, joten kyllä sinne ratikka mahtuu. KSV näytti jopa kuvan, miten.


Jaa, ex-Lehtisaarelaisena minulle on jäänyt mielikuva että se olisi kovin kapea, mutta uskotaan jos kerran tilanvaraus on olemassa.

Otsikon aiheesta:



> Joukko Espoon kaupunginvaltuutettuja haluaa aloittaa ilmaisen bussiliikenteen. Seitsemän kaupunginvaltuutetun maanantaina allekirjoittaman aloitteen mukaan bussiliikenne voitaisiin rahoittaa sillä, että länsimetron rakentamista lykättäisiin 30 vuodella. 
> 
> Aloitteen mukaan espoolaisille ilmainen bussiliikenne maksaisi noin 30 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.


En kannata maksutonta bussiliikennettä, mutta surkuhupaista tässä on se että 30 miljoonalla vuodessa ei saa rakennettua edes minkään sortin Länsimetroa. Eli on halvempaa kyyditä ilmaiseksi ihmisiä Espoosta Helsinkiin ja takaisin kuin rakentaa metrorata.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jaa, ex-Lehtisaarelaisena minulle on jäänyt mielikuva että se olisi kovin kapea, mutta uskotaan jos kerran tilanvaraus on olemassa.


Tilavaraushan on tällä hetkellä tonttien aitojen sisäpuolella, joten se ei näy niin ilmiselvästi. Mutta rakennuskielto sille alueelle on varmasti voimassa. Paitsi siis Lehtisaaren risteyksessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Espoon kaupunginhallitukselle esitetään maanantain kokouksessa länsimetron haneksuunnitelman hyväksymistä ja esittämistä valtuustolle hyväksyttäväksi.

Esittelytekstin mukaan kaikki valtuuston 26.9.2006 asettamat 12 ehtoa toteutuvat eikä mitään merkitystä ole sillä, että hinta on noussut 43-66 % siitä hinnasta, minkä hintaiselle metrolle valtuusto ehdot asetti. Esittelyssä sivuutetaan täysin se, mitä metron toteuttaminen merkitsee Espoon taloudelle. Eli rahoitus ja sen kustannukset eivät kuulu mitenkään tähän yhteyteen, ei myöskään se, miten paljon enemmän Espoo joutuu tukemaan joukkoliikennettä tulevaisuudessa.

Touhu on samanlaista kuin jos yksityishenkilö päättäisi ostaa omakotitalon sen perusteella, miten hyväksi myyjä taloa väittää eikä taloa koskevia asiapapereita ja kuntokartoitusta ole olemassakaan. Ja ostaja allekirjoittaa kaupan ennen kuin käy pankissa kysymässä lainaa.

Silti oletan, että koska poliittisessa elimessä kullakin puolueella on yksi ääni, ja äänen äänivallan määrittelee puolueen edustajien määrä, esittely hyväksytään hymyissä suin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esittelytekstin mukaan kaikki valtuuston 26.9.2006 asettamat 12 ehtoa toteutuvat eikä mitään merkitystä ole sillä, että hinta on noussut 43-66 % siitä hinnasta, minkä hintaiselle metrolle valtuusto ehdot asetti. Esittelyssä sivuutetaan täysin se, mitä metron toteuttaminen merkitsee Espoon taloudelle.


Hinta on nossut n 43%. Kun valtuusto päätti v 2006, puhuttiin 500 miljoonasta, nyt 713:sta.




> Touhu on samanlaista kuin jos yksityishenkilö päättäisi ostaa omakotitalon sen perusteella, miten hyväksi myyjä taloa väittää eikä taloa koskevia asiapapereita ja kuntokartoitusta ole olemassakaan. Ja ostaja allekirjoittaa kaupan ennen kuin käy pankissa kysymässä lainaa.


Monessa perheessä päädytään uuden asunnon ostoon, vaikka mikään järkisyyt eivät sitä puolla ja vanhassakin pärjäisi, ja rahaa palaa aivan älyttömästi.

Tavallinen asunnonostaja on vielä heikommassa asemassa, koska lainaa joutuu ottamaan vielä enemmän suhteessa tuloihin. Koska vanhoja metroja ei ole myytävänä, niin tätä metroa pitää verrata uuden talon rakentamiseen tai vanhaan taloon tehtävään putkiremonttiin. Molemmissa on yhteistä se, että kun päätät että sellainen pitää tehdä, et tiedä lopullista hintaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Hinta on nossut n 43%. Kun valtuusto päätti v 2006, puhuttiin 500 miljoonasta, nyt 713:sta.


Valtuustolle ei esitelty tietääkseni 500 M hintaista hanketta.

Kannattaisi myös muistaa, että 713 M on hatusta vedetty luku, joka keksittiin, jotta hanke saatiin Liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon. Jos luku olisi ollut suurempi, hanke olisi jäänyt ulos.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valtuustolle ei esitelty tietääkseni 500 M hintaista hanketta.
> 
> Kannattaisi myös muistaa, että 713 M on hatusta vedetty luku, joka keksittiin, jotta hanke saatiin Liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon. Jos luku olisi ollut suurempi, hanke olisi jäänyt ulos.


Vanhoja lehtiä sykyltä 2006 kun selaa, toistuu se 500 M, tai jopa yli sen, usein. Asian voi tarkistaa vaikka Hesarin verkkosivuilta. 

Valtuustolle ei tietenkään kerrottu mitään tarkkaa hintaa, koska sellaista ei voitu tietää, mutta sitä "n 500" pidettiin suuntaa antavana. Sitä 450 M  joka YVA:ssa mainitaan pidettiin joka tapauksessa siihen aikaan jo vanhentuneena ja paikkansapitämättömänä, jonka jokainen joka ymmärtää vähänkin rakentamisesta, pitäisi ymmärtää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Valtuustolle ei tietenkään kerrottu mitään tarkkaa hintaa, koska sellaista ei voitu tietää, mutta sitä "n 500" pidettiin suuntaa antavana. Sitä 450 M  joka YVA:ssa mainitaan pidettiin joka tapauksessa siihen aikaan jo vanhentuneena ja paikkansapitämättömänä, jonka jokainen joka ymmärtää vähänkin rakentamisesta, pitäisi ymmärtää.


Länsimetro-hintaluokan hankkeissa, varsinkin kun otetaan huomioon tunnelirakentamiseen liittyvät epävarmuustekijät ero 450 M:n ja n. 500M:n välillä ei ole niin huomattava, että jokaisen joka ymmärtää vähänkin rakentamisesta pitäisi ymmärtää se. Nähdäkseni se vaatii vähän syvempää ymmärrystä kyseisestä toimialasta kuin mitä voi olettaa Espoon valtuustossa istuvan peruspertin omaavan. Länsimetrohanke itsessään on demokratian irvikuva, jossa virkamiehet vievät kuntalaisten mandaatin saaneita "todellisia" päätöksentekijöitä kuin pässiä narussa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetro-hintaluokan hankkeissa, varsinkin kun otetaan huomioon tunnelirakentamiseen liittyvät epävarmuustekijät ero 450 M:n ja n. 500M:n välillä ei ole niin huomattava, että jokaisen joka ymmärtää vähänkin rakentamisesta pitäisi ymmärtää se. Nähdäkseni se vaatii vähän syvempää ymmärrystä kyseisestä toimialasta kuin mitä voi olettaa Espoon valtuustossa istuvan peruspertin omaavan. Länsimetrohanke itsessään on demokratian irvikuva, jossa virkamiehet vievät kuntalaisten mandaatin saaneita "todellisia" päätöksentekijöitä kuin pässiä narussa.


Jos syyllisiä etsitään, niin ne pitäisi löytyä YVA-raportin tekijöissä, tai siinä että kunnollista ajan tasalla olevaa esisuunnitelmaa jossa eri vaihtoehtojen kustannuksia olisi analysoitu tarkemmin, ei ollut tehty. 

Metroa tosin käsiteltiin ennen valtuustokäsittelyä niin monessa eri lautakunnassa ja kaupunginhallituksessa, että jonkun asioista vähän  paremmin perillä olevan olisi pitänyt voida reagoida jos jokin asia falskaa täysin. 

Olihan meillä kanssa tietenkin metronvastustajat sekä pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoa ajavat, mutta osalla heistäkin informaatiosekamelska oli sellaista hehkutusta ja puolitotuuksien laukomista että kukaaan ei ottanut selvää niiden todenperäisyydestä. Taisi tulla metron lopullinen hinta yllätyksenä TramWest-työryhmällekin, vai tuliko?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos syyllisiä etsitään, niin ne pitäisi löytyä YVA-raportin tekijöissä,..


Ei vaan teettäjissä, jolloin palataan samaan porukkaan. Ei konsultti päätä sitä, mitä asiakas haluaa laskettavaksi.




> Olihan meillä kanssa tietenkin metronvastustajat sekä pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoa ajavat, mutta osalla heistäkin informaatiosekamelska oli sellaista hehkutusta ja puolitotuuksien laukomista että kukaaan ei ottanut selvää niiden todenperäisyydestä.


Mitähän väärää ja virheellistä on esitetty? Minun kokemukseni mukaan metroon kriittisesti suhtautuvia kommentteja ei ole pystytty kumoamaan vaan niille on löytynyt ennen pitkää myös virallinen tuki, jos asia on suostuttu vain rehellisesti selvittämään. Sen sijaan asioiden edetessä metron kehut ovat ropisseet yksi toisensa jälkeen  joskin pian vääräksi myöntämisen jälkeen on alettu useita väitteitä esittää uudelleen.

Olisiko tuorein esimerkki kuljettajattoman metron hinta, jonka valtuustolle esitettyä 70 M kustannusarviota HKL selittelee tänään HBL:ssä sillä, että yritettiin saada halvempia tarjouksia väittämällä valtuustolle, että hinta on vähemmän kuin mitä sen tiedettiin olevan.




> Taisi tulla metron lopullinen hinta yllätyksenä TramWest-työryhmällekin, vai tuliko?


Ei tullut. Itsekin olen kysellyt jo kauan ennen RaideYVA:aa, mitä mahtavat maksaa kuljettajattoman ajon vaatimat rakenteet asemilla ja tunneleissa. Kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivuilla on ollut jo vuodesta 2003 juttu Köpiksen metrosta ja kuvakin valaistusta tunnelista. Me, jotka olemme asioista perillä, olemme tienneet missä mennään ja paljonko hämätään.

Espoon entinen liikennesuunnitelupäälliikkö kommentoi metron hinnannousua julkisuudessa ja totesi, että aina hintaa vääristellään aluksi alaspäin, koska muuten ei hankkeita saada edes käsittelyyn. Ja em. automaattimetron ajaminen läpi H:gin valtuustossa on kirkas todistus siitä, että juuri näin toimitaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisiko tuorein esimerkki kuljettajattoman metron hinta, jonka valtuustolle esitettyä 70 M kustannusarviota HKL selittelee tänään HBL:ssä sillä, että yritettiin saada halvempia tarjouksia väittämällä valtuustolle, että hinta on vähemmän kuin mitä sen tiedettiin olevan


HBL:n artikkeli kertoo vain toimittajan oman näkemyksen, jonka mukaan päättäjiä harmittaa kun heitä vedetään nenästä. Artikkelissa ei haastatella ketään joka kokee niin, ei ainakaan nettiversion mukaan http://www.hbl.fi/text/helsingfors/2008/4/18/w12428.php .
Mulle ei valitettavasti tule kotiin painettua HBL:ää, vaikka ehkä pitäisi, mutta mitä artikkelissa kokonaisuudessaan lukee pitää ehdottomasti tarkistaa.




> Ei tullut. Itsekin olen kysellyt jo kauan ennen RaideYVA:aa, mitä mahtavat maksaa kuljettajattoman ajon vaatimat rakenteet asemilla ja tunneleissa. Kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivuilla on ollut jo vuodesta 2003 juttu Köpiksen metrosta ja kuvakin valaistusta tunnelista. Me, jotka olemme asioista perillä, olemme tienneet missä mennään ja paljonko hämätään.


No se on hyvä että tiesitte. 

Köpiksen metro ei kuitenkaan ole ihan identtinen Helsingin/Espoon metron kanssa, se muistuttaa ymmärtääkseni enemmän ranskalaisia automattimetroja, ja Köpiksessä on ymmärtääkseni pistetty hirveästi rahaa asemien designiin ja varusteluun. Mielestäni meillä pärjättäisiin kyllä vähän vaatimattomammalla tyylillä. Jos pitää pröystäillä, nin silloin maksajia pitää löytyä niistä kiinteistönomistajista jotka saavat metroaseman välittömään läheisyyteen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Köpiksen metro ei kuitenkaan ole ihan identtinen Helsingin/Espoon metron kanssa, se muistuttaa ymmärtääkseni enemmän ranskalaisia automattimetroja, ja Köpiksessä on ymmärtääkseni pistetty hirveästi rahaa asemien designiin ja varusteluun.


Köpiksen tunneliasemat ovat keskenään samanlaisia ja perustuu pariin betonipölkkyyn ja lasiseiniin eli ovat hyvin vaatimattomia. Siitä yhtään vaatimattomampi näyttäisi pelkältä betonilla vuoratulta kuopalta. Varustelua ei niistä myöskään pahemmin löydy, vaan alhaalla on turvaovien lisäksi yksi pieni purkka-automaatin kokoinen lippukone ja namuautomaatti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Köpiksen tunneliasemat ovat keskenään samanlaisia ja perustuu pariin betonipölkkyyn ja lasiseiniin eli ovat hyvin vaatimattomia. Siitä yhtään vaatimattomampi näyttäisi pelkältä betonilla vuoratulta kuopalta. Varustelua ei niistä myöskään pahemmin löydy, vaan alhaalla on turvaovien lisäksi yksi pieni purkka-automaatin kokoinen lippukone ja namuautomaatti.


No mikä mahtaa sitten olla syy kalleuteen? Korruptio? Tanskan korkeampi palkkataso?

Jos ymmärsin oikein, niin Köpiksen metro on maanalaisilta osuuksiltaan lähellä maan pintaa kulkeva ns cut-and cover metro, jollaisen rakentaminen nykyisin on kalliimpaa kuin syvämetron, ja kaikilta maanpäällisiltä osuuuksiltaan ns ilmarata. Tällaisten rakentaminen valmiiseen kaupunkiin tulee aina kalliiksi. 

Länsimetron kohdala ennakoitua kalliimmiksi tulevat turvajärjestelyt tunneleissa.

Herää kysymys, voittaisiko sillä mitään jos esim Lauttasaari-Keilaniemi sekä Niittykumpu-Matinkylä välit rakennettaisiin sittenkin maanpäällisinä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No mikä mahtaa sitten olla syy kalleuteen? Korruptio? Tanskan korkeampi palkkataso?
> 
> Jos ymmärsin oikein, niin Köpiksen metro on maanalaisilta osuuksiltaan lähellä maan pintaa kulkeva ns cut-and cover metro, jollaisen rakentaminen nykyisin on kalliimpaa kuin syvämetron, ja kaikilta maanpäällisiltä osuuuksiltaan ns ilmarata. Tällaisten rakentaminen valmiiseen kaupunkiin tulee aina kalliiksi. 
> 
> Länsimetron kohdala ennakoitua kalliimmiksi tulevat turvajärjestelyt tunneleissa.


En oikein osaa vastata hintaan koskeviin kysymyksiin.

On siellä toki käytetty myös poraa, mutta moni asema taitaa olla cut-and-coverina tehty. Kööpenhaminassa maa on suurelta osalta pehmeää hiekkaa, jonka vuoksi on ollut pakko kaivaa auki. Pehmeän hiekan vuoksi maata on myös pitänyt kovettaa poratuilta osilta niin, ettei sitä tarvitse erikseen tukea ennen betonointia. Tämä on saattanut vaikuttaa hintaan.

Tämä yllättävä kalleus olisi vältetty, jos olisi alunperin ilmoitettu turvajärjestelyjen hinta. Luulen, että siitä ollaan oltu tietoisia, kun tämänkokoista hanketta ruvettiin suunnittelemaan. Mutta jostain kummasta syystä alkuperäinen hinta on ilmoitettu 70-luvun turvajärjestelyiden kanssa. Kyllähän tunnelit ovat yli 30:n vuoden aikana muuttuneet muuallakin kuin vain metrossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Herää kysymys, voittaisiko sillä mitään jos esim Lauttasaari-Keilaniemi sekä Niittykumpu-Matinkylä välit rakennettaisiin sittenkin maanpäällisinä.


Kyllä jotain, mutta ei paljon. Koska metron ratageometria ei sovellu valmiiksi tehtyyn kaupunkirakenteeseen, Espoossa ei ole kovin paljon mahdollisuuksia pintaosuuksiin Matinkylään ulottuvassa metrossa. Siitä eteenpäin suhteellisesti enemmän.

Tästä linkistä löytyy arvio siitä, miten ja mitä voitaisiin säästää Matinkylän pintametroratkaisussa. RaideYVA kertoi, miten paljon voi säästää tekemällä metroa, jonka ratageometria sopii kaupunkirakenteeseen (YVA:n pikaraitioteiksi nimetyt ratkaisut). Suhteellisesti ero on kasvanut RaideYVA:sta, koska tunnelirakentaminenhan oli YVA:n aikaan vielä kuviteltu paljon halvemmaksi kuin mitä se todellisuudessa on.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä jotain, mutta ei paljon. Koska metron ratageometria ei sovellu valmiiksi tehtyyn kaupunkirakenteeseen, Espoossa ei ole kovin paljon mahdollisuuksia pintaosuuksiin Matinkylään ulottuvassa metrossa. Siitä eteenpäin suhteellisesti enemmän.
> 
> Tästä linkistä löytyy arvio siitä, miten ja mitä voitaisiin säästää Matinkylän pintametroratkaisussa. RaideYVA kertoi, miten paljon voi säästää tekemällä metroa, jonka ratageometria sopii kaupunkirakenteeseen (YVA:n pikaraitioteiksi nimetyt ratkaisut). Suhteellisesti ero on kasvanut RaideYVA:sta, koska tunnelirakentaminenhan oli YVA:n aikaan vielä kuviteltu paljon halvemmaksi kuin mitä se todellisuudessa on.


Mielestäni se 130 M :kaan ei ole mikään pikkuraha, jos sen verran säästettäisiin rakentamalla Katajaharju-Keilaniemi ja Niittymaa-Matinkylä maanpäällisiksi, pari asemaa mukaanlukien. 

Maanpäälliset osuudet saisivat myös nekin rauhoittumaan, jotka surevat sitä ettei voi katsella maisemia tunnelimetrossa.

Ainoa haittapuoli jonka keksin, on että maanpäällliset osuudet eivät ole keleistä riippumattomia, eli rataa joudutaan auraamaan lumisateiden jälkeen ja puhdistamaan lehtikeleillä. 

Metron jatkorakentamista ajatellen Matinkylästä länteen, kannattaisi ehdottomasti säilyttää ainakin hankittavassa kalustossa optio ilmajohtovirroitukselle. Sama koskee myös Sipoon liitosalueille mahdollista  metroa ajatellen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainoa haittapuoli jonka keksin, on että maanpäällliset osuudet eivät ole keleistä riippumattomia, eli rataa joudutaan auraamaan lumisateiden jälkeen ja puhdistamaan lehtikeleillä.


Eipä tämä ole haittana ollut itämetrossa vielä 25 vuoden aikana. Metrorataa liikennöidään sen verran tiuhaan, ettei sitä tarvitse aurata ja avoradalla eivät lehdet kiskon päällä pysy.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Länsimetron aiheuttamille linjasto-ongelmille Kuusisaaressa ja Lehtisaaressa voitaisiin keksiä uusi ratkaisu. Munkkiniemestä voisi liikennöidä pikkubussi Kuusisaaren ja Lehtisaaren kautta Katajaharjuun, josta metroasemalle. Pikkubussi käyttäisi hyväkseen reitillä olevaa kevyen liikenteen siltaa, ellei sille rakennettaisi omaa yhteyttä. Samalla Katajaharjun liikennetarve tulee hoidettua, saadaan myös mahdollisuus Länsimetron käyttämiseen näiltä kahdelta saarelta. Matkustajakysynnän vähäisyyteenkin pikkubussi tarjoaa hyvän ratkaisun. Samalla reitti voi palvella palvelulinjana. Munkkiniemessä sitä voidaan ulottaa sinne, minne ei tavallinen bussi tai ratikka kulje.

----------


## teme

> Länsimetron aiheuttamille linjasto-ongelmille Kuusisaaressa ja Lehtisaaressa voitaisiin keksiä uusi ratkaisu. Munkkiniemestä voisi liikennöidä pikkubussi Kuusisaaren ja Lehtisaaren kautta Katajaharjuun, josta metroasemalle. Pikkubussi käyttäisi hyväkseen reitillä olevaa kevyen liikenteen siltaa, ellei sille rakennettaisi omaa yhteyttä. Samalla Katajaharjun liikennetarve tulee hoidettua, saadaan myös mahdollisuus Länsimetron käyttämiseen näiltä kahdelta saarelta. Matkustajakysynnän vähäisyyteenkin pikkubussi tarjoaa hyvän ratkaisun. Samalla reitti voi palvella palvelulinjana. Munkkiniemessä sitä voidaan ulottaa sinne, minne ei tavallinen bussi tai ratikka kulje.


Hyvä idea, jatketaan palvelulinja p5 vaan Kaskisaaresta Katajaharjuun ja tihennetään vuoroväliä. P5:llä on aikalailla sama linja kuin aikoinaan Lehtisaareen ajaneella vuorolla. Kaksi vuotta sillä kuljin kouluun, mutta ei vaan muista numeroa. 34? 32?

----------


## Resiina

> Kaksi vuotta sillä kuljin kouluun, mutta ei vaan muista numeroa. 34? 32?


se oli linja 34 Merihaasta Lehtisaareen ja 34A Munkkiniemestä Lehtisaareen

----------


## teme

> se oli linja 34 Merihaasta Lehtisaareen ja 34A Munkkiniemestä Lehtisaareen


Kiitos, tulee muistot mieleen, koulupoikina kuski oli sitkeästi sitä mieltä että siltä liukkaalta päättäriltä ei pääse liikkeelle jos en minä kaverin kanssa työnnä, tohkeissaan puskettiin ja siitähän se lähti  :Smile: 

Mutta varsinaiseen asiaan, jos se Kaskisaaren kävelysilta vaan kantaa, niin miksei voisi yhdistä p5:n ja p1:n ihan ilman metroakin? Suora reitti Lehtisaaresta Ruoholahteen olisi varmaankin suhteellisen suosittu.

----------


## vristo

> Mutta varsinaiseen asiaan, jos se Kaskisaaren kävelysilta vaan kantaa, niin miksei voisi yhdistä p5:n ja p1:n ihan ilman metroakin? Suora reitti Lehtisaaresta Ruoholahteen olisi varmaankin suhteellisen suosittu.


Koska lauttasaarelaiset Katajaharjun nimbyt vastustavat kaikkea mahdollista, jotka tuovat "tuntemattomia muukalaisia" tai niiden kulkupelejä heidän tonteilleen tai takapihoilleen. Edesmennyt Pertti "Spede" Pasanen oli yksi heistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Espoonlahden alueneuvottelukunta järjestää:

Miten Menee Länsi-Metrolla?

Puuttuvia vastauksia etsitään suuressa Metro-keskustelutilaisuudessa tiistaina 13.5.2008 klo 18:00-20:00 Espoonlahden Omnian aditoriassa, Rehtorintie 11

Kaikki metroa ihmettelevät kutsutaan tähän keskustelutilaisuuteen, jossa kysytään muun muassa vaihtoehtoja tunnelille Espoon kaupunkikeskusten välille sekä miten espoolaiset haluavat verorahansa käyttää ja liikkua kodin ja työpaikan välillä!

Paikalliset puheenvuorot esittävät:

Bjarne Häggman, Pro Espoo ry Espoonlahti
Leo Hiltunen, Matinkylä-Olari
Erkki Niskanen, EspooTransit, Tapiola

Päättäjien ja asiantuntijoiden puheenvuorot (5 minuuttia), panelissa pitävät:

Matti  Kokkinen, Länsimetro OY 
Kurt Byman, Sitoutumattomat, kaupunginvaltuutettu
Antero Laukkanen, Kristillinen liitto, tarkastuslautakunnan varapj,
Juhana Malme, Espoonlahden Vihreät pj, varavaltuutettu
Jouni J. Särkijärvi, Kokoomus, kaupunginvaltuutettu
Antero Alku, joukkoliikenneasiantuntija, Helsinki
Olle Smeds, liikennesuunnittelija, Pro Suorat Länsibussit Espoo
Martti "metro" Sainio, johtava metrokriitikko, Helsinki

Yleisökeskustelussa kysytään asukkaiden näkökulmia vastauksia vailla oleviin kysymyksiin:
Saako Länsimetro maksaa mitä vaan?Voiko metron suuntaa muuttaa tarvittaessa?Voiko metron pysäyttää muulla kun hätäjarrulla?Voiko turhat osat metrotunnelista haudata ja nostaa raiteet pinnalle?Mitä vaihtoehtoja Länsiväylän vieressä kulkevalle tunnelille?Elpyykö Tapiola ja toteutuuko Suurpelto Länsimetron avulla?
Tule, kuule ja ota kantaa !

----------


## Antero Alku

Viikonlopun Länsiväylässä kerrottiin Matinkylän metron maksavan Espoolle 610 M ja jopa valtuuston pj. Sistonen (sd) otti kantaa, että rahoitus ja sen kustannukset on selvitettävä.

Länärin uutisen taustalla on Espoon tarkastuskertomus vuodelta 2007. Siinä moititaan metrohankkeen huonoa valmistelua, kun valtuuston pitäisi päättää hankkeesta, jonka vaikutukset Espoon talouteen ovat selvittämättä.

Lisäksi kuljettajattoman ajon suunnitelma sekä ylimääräisten vaunujen ja liikenteen hankinta (Lauttasaari-Tapiola) tulevat tuomaan Espoolle kuluja 714 M:n kokonaisbudjetin lisäksi.

Tässä pari lainausta:



> 5.1 Länsimetro Helsinki - Matinkylä
> 
> Valtuusto teki päätöksen metroon perustuvasta Espoon eteläosien joukkoliikenteestä 25.9.2006. Päätöksen liiteaineistossa hankkeen kustannusarvio oli 500 milj. euroa. Päätös oli ehdollinen ja sisälsi 12 kohtaa.
> 
> Hankkeen tarkentunut kustannusarvio on osoittautunut päätöksen perustaksi annettua kustannusarviota merkittävästi suuremmaksi.
> 
> Länsimetro Oy:n hallitus on hyväksynyt metron 14.3.2008 päivätyn hankesuunnitelman, johon sisältyi myös hankkeen kustannusarvio 713,6 milj. euroa. Kaupunginhallitus on tehnyt asian valmistelijoiden esityksestä metron rakentamis- ja rahoituspäätöksen 21.4.2008 edelleen esitettäväksi valtuustolle. Metron hankesuunnitelma oli rakentamis- ja rahoituspäätösesityksen oheismateriaalina. Metron hankesuunnitelma ei tule enää omana asianaan valtuuston käsittelyyn.
> 
> Oheismateriaalina olleen hankesuunnitelman yhteydessä ei ole esitetty kokonaisrahoitussuunnitelmaa (korkomenot, takausprovisiot), käyttötalouslaskelmaa, eikä vaikutusta kaupungin kokonaistalouteen. Osakassopimuksen mukaisesti Helsinki ja Espoo järjestävät oman rahoitusosuutensa haluamallaan tavalla. Espoon alustavien suunnitelmien mukaan hankkeen suunnittelua varten sisällytettäisiin kaupungin talousarvioon 27 milj. euroa. Rakennusaikana rahoitus hoidettaisiin lyhtyaikaisella rahoituksella, jolle korkokustannus olisi noin 5 %. Hankkeen valmistuttua yhtiö ottaisi 330 milj. euron lainan, jonka kaupunki kilpailuttaisi ja takaisi. Käytettäessä tämänkin lainan korkoarviona 5 prosenttia, tulisi lainan kokonaishinnaksi 610 milj. euroa.
> ...





> 7. TARKASTUSLAUTAKUNNAN HAVAINNOT
> 
> Länsimetro Helsinki-Matinkylä
> 
> Metrohankkeen valmistelussa ei ole annettu riittävästi tietoa päätöksen taloudellisista vaikutuksista. Päätösehdotuksissa ei ole esitetty hankkeen kokonaisrahoitussuunnitelmaa, käyttötaloussuunnitelmaa eikä vaikutusta kaupungin kokonaistalouteen.
> 
> Rahoituskustannukset nostavat metron kokonaishintaa, jota ei ole valtuustolle tuotu tiedoksi.
> 
> Valtuuston metropäätökseen liittyvien 12 ehdon toteutuminen on edelleen tulkinnanvaraista.
> ...


Antero

----------


## vristo

Hesari tänään: Helsingin kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi länsimetron

----------


## antaeus

> Eipä tämä ole haittana ollut itämetrossa vielä 25 vuoden aikana. Metrorataa liikennöidään sen verran tiuhaan, ettei sitä tarvitse aurata ja avoradalla eivät lehdet kiskon päällä pysy.


Ainakin Tukholman metron kanssa on suuria ongelmia  syksyisin putovien lehtien kanssa. Ja 'lövhalka' on kaikkien tukholmalaisten tuntema ilmiö, kun raiteet ovat kuin puuroa mädäntyvien lehtien vuoksi. Mutta ehkäpä Hesassa on paremmat laitteet raiteiden puhdistamiseen kuin täällä Vihreällä linjalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ainakin Tukholman metron kanssa on suuria ongelmia  syksyisin putovien lehtien kanssa. Ja 'lövhalka' on kaikkien tukholmalaisten tuntema ilmiö, kun raiteet ovat kuin puuroa mädäntyvien lehtien vuoksi. Mutta ehkäpä Hesassa on paremmat laitteet raiteiden puhdistamiseen kuin täällä Vihreällä linjalla.


Helsingissä ei oikeastaan ole Tukholman linjoja vastaavia metsäratoja, vaan avoratojen ympärillä on lähes koko matkalta rikkaruohoa, autotietä tai rakennuksia. Metsäisimmät kohdat, joka minulla tulee mieleen on lyhyet pätkät Myllypuron aseman molemmin puolin. Tukholmassa on yritetty luultavasti välttää ilmiötä rakentamalla rataa joko mahdollisimman ylös tai sitten kokonaan tunneliin. Mutta kuitenkin esimerkiksi linjojen 18 ja 19 eteläiset reitit seuraavat suurilta osin vanhoja raitiotielinjoja ja kulkevat siksi kovin ahtaita käytäviä pitkin metsän keskellä. Sama ilmiö toistuu monella reitillä, joissa raskas juna on korvannut ratikat. Pienellä vaivalla uskoisin, että ilmiötä saataisiin vähennettyä niin, ettei suurimpia siivoustoimenpiteitä tarvitsisi. Vaan ei sitä ainakaan 18:n eteläosassa aiota tehdä, kun suojaavat remontin ajaksi jokaikisen puun erittäin huolellisesti metallihäkeillä ja autonrenkailla.

----------


## Timppak

> Ainakin Tukholman metron kanssa on suuria ongelmia  syksyisin putovien lehtien kanssa. Ja 'lövhalka' on kaikkien tukholmalaisten tuntema ilmiö, kun raiteet ovat kuin puuroa mädäntyvien lehtien vuoksi. Mutta ehkäpä Hesassa on paremmat laitteet raiteiden puhdistamiseen kuin täällä Vihreällä linjalla.


Kyllähän tuota täälläkin syksyisin lehdissä valistetaan, että junat ja ratikat saattavat hieman myöhästellä lehtikelin takia. Ilmeisesti Antero on kehittänyt metroihin ja pikaratikoihin kunnon puhaltimet lehtien puhdistamiseen, että voidaan ajaa ympäri vuoden tasaisella 0,8m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmeisesti Antero on kehittänyt metroihin ja pikaratikoihin kunnon puhaltimet lehtien puhdistamiseen, että voidaan ajaa ympäri vuoden tasaisella 0,8m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä.


Nämä järjestelyt on kehitetty niissä kymmenissä keskieurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa, joissa raitioteitä on puistoissa ja nurmiradoilla. Sillä sielläkin on syksy ja lehdet putoavat puista. Ja on jopa sadetta ja lunta.  :Smile:  Ja silti liikenne toimii moitteetta, eikä lehtikelejä pidetä mitenkään merkittävän ongelmana.

Oma arvioni on, että yksi syy meidän lehtikeliongelmaamme on avoradan hylkääminen. Lehdet kertyvät huomattavasti paremmin urakiskoon, joka on maanpinnan tasossa, kuin avoradan kiskon hamaran päälle.

En tunne Tukholman olosuhteita, mutta Tunnelbana ajanee kuitenkin avoradalla. Lehtiä täytyy siellä sitten olla todella runsaasti, jos niitä kertyy niin paljon, että jäävät avoradalle kiskon päälle.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> En tunne Tukholman olosuhteita, mutta Tunnelbana ajanee kuitenkin avoradalla. Lehtiä täytyy siellä sitten olla todella runsaasti, jos niitä kertyy niin paljon, että jäävät avoradalle kiskon päälle.


Tässä on varmasti sellainen perusteknillinen ilmiö, eli kun juna pölkkyradallakin ajaa, niin ilmavirtaus vaunun alaosan ja radan välissä senkun kasvaa ja imaisee sen viimeisenkin lehden radan varresta pyörteeseen ja siitä se sitten myös helposti liiskaantuu kiskon ja pyörän väliin kitkaa vähentäväksi tahmaksi. 

Junan ei tarvitse siis ajaa päin lehtikasaa.

----------


## Murzu

Länsimetron linjauksesta. Monin paikoin linjaus on piirretty kulkemaan katujen suuntaisesti, jopa tien mutkia seuraillen. Hassua, luulisi ettei maan alla ole väliä miten katu 10-20 metriä yläpuolella kulkee. 

Esim Tapiolassa metrotunneli ja sen asema on väkisin laitettu saman suuntaiseksi kuin Merituulentie. Rata joutuu Otaniemestä tullessaan tekemään hirveät kurvit taipuakseen Merituulentien suuntaiseksi. Miksei Tapiolan metroasema voisi olla "vinossa", osoittaen kohti Haukilahtea. Luulisi ettei sillä maan alla ole väliä missä asennossa asema on, ainahan ne porraskäytävät ylös saadaan.

Entä miksi linjaus kulkee Niittykummun alueelta? Miksei ennemminkin Haukilahden? Edellä mainitulla linjauksella saataisiin Otaniemen mutkasta suora linja Tapiolan ali viistosti Haukilahteen, josta edelleen Matinkylään. Matkana ei sen pidempi, vaikka silmään äkkiseltään näyttää isommalta koukkaukselta. Mikä siis tekee Niittykummusta niin tärkeän paikan, että Haukilahti isompana paikkana sivuutetaan? Vaikka matka on sama.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä siis tekee Niittykummusta niin tärkeän paikan, että Haukilahti isompana paikkana sivuutetaan? Vaikka matka on sama.


Maanomistusolot.

Antero

----------


## Kari

> Mikä siis tekee Niittykummusta niin tärkeän paikan, että Haukilahti isompana paikkana sivuutetaan? Vaikka matka on sama.





> Maanomistusolot.


Tavallaan näinkin, kyllähän Länsimetron tarkoitus näyttää pääosin olevan veronmaksajien rahan pumppaaminen (joidenkin) maanomistajien taskuun.

Mutta siitäkin huolimatta. Metron kaltaiset kalliit ja merkittävät uudet joukkoliikennejärjestelmät pitäisi lähtökohtaisesti ulottaa alueille, joilla ei niin paljon asutusta vielä ole. Tämä mahdollistaa, jos niin halutaan tehdä, sen, että: 1) maan arvonnoususta syntyvillä tuloilla pystytään kattamaan järjestelmän rakennuskustannuksia (kiinteistöverot, pakkolunastusmenettely) ja 2) alueen maankäyttö voidaan suunnitella siten, että se tukee joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.

Näitä periaatteitahan on sovellettu (pääosin) esimerkiksi Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan tapauksessa ja monissa Tukholman lähiöissä. Länsimetrossa tietenkään mitään järkeviä kaupungin- tai joukkoliikennesuunnittelun periaatteita ei ole haluttukaan noudattaa, vaan kysessä on, vain vähän liioitellen, ns. suuri kusetus(tm).

Kari

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näitä periaatteitahan on sovellettu (pääosin) esimerkiksi Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan tapauksessa ja monissa Tukholman lähiöissä.


Kotimaisista ratkaisuista paljon parempi esimerkki on Martinlaakson (Vantaankosken) rata, joka rakennettiin täysin uutena raideyhteytenä usean lähiöketjun muodostamalle alueelle, jossa radan ja maankäytön vuorovaikutus on mahdollisimman onnistunutta periaatteessa koko pituudelta. Kaikki asemat sijaitsevat maankäytön keskellä ja ympäröivä yhdyskuntarakenne luotiin radan kanssa samanaikaisesti. Raskasta bussiliityntää ei ole, vaikkakin bussilinjojen johtaminen asemille mahdollistaa useanlaisia vaihtoyhteyksiä kulkuneuvosta toiseen. Samoja suunnitteluperiaatteita näköjään on noudatettu hyvin voimakkaasti myös Oslon T-banenissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta siitäkin huolimatta. Metron kaltaiset kalliit ja merkittävät uudet joukkoliikennejärjestelmät pitäisi lähtökohtaisesti ulottaa alueille, joilla ei niin paljon asutusta vielä ole.


Juuri näin. Siksi Hesan metron ainoa suunnilleen onnistunut osuus on Rastila-Vuosaari, joka tehtiin yhdessä kaupunkirakenteen kanssa ja jossa on asutusta suunnilleen kävelyetäisyydellä asemista.

Suhteellisesti katsottuna Vuosaaren osuus on hyvä, mutta absoluuttisesti ei. Asukasmäärä ja siitä kertyvä matkamäärä eivät perustele mitenkään niin kallista investointia kuin metro oli. Ja liian suuri osa asutuksesta sijaitsee tosiasiassa liian kaukana eli liityntäliikenteen varassa. Osasyynä lienee moottoritiemäinen Vuotie samassa urassa radan kanssa. Meri-Rastilantie - Leikosaarentie on todellinen uuden asutuksen liikenneväylä, joka kulkee keskeisesti kaupunkirakenteessa. Ja sen bussipysäkit tarjoavat kävelyetäisyydellä olevan joukkoliikennepalvelun.

Rattivaunun mainitsema Martinlaakson rata on paremmin tehty, kun siellä ei ole moottorikatua. Radalla ei ole samanlaista estevaikutusta eikä ympäristöhaittoja. Kohtuulliset kävelyetäisyydet ylittyvät sielläkin, mutta kokonaisuus on kuitenkin tiiviimpi ja monin paikoin pitkät kävelymatkat ovat sentään ympäristöltään kohtuullisia.

Kruunuvuorenrannasta on tulossa ensimmäinen oikealla tavalla joukkoliikenteeseen sovitettu raskasraidebuumin jälkeinen esikaupunkialue. Kun se tulee perustumaan raitiotiehen, siellä ei tule mittakaavaongelmia ja liian pitkiä kävelyetäisyyksiä. Ei myöskään liityntäliikenteen haittaa. Kruunuvuorenrantaan jää omat virheensä, mutta ehkä täydellisyyden vaatiminen onkin kohtuutonta  erityisesti täällä Suomen erityisolosuhteissa.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta siitäkin huolimatta. Metron kaltaiset kalliit ja merkittävät uudet joukkoliikennejärjestelmät pitäisi lähtökohtaisesti ulottaa alueille, joilla ei niin paljon asutusta vielä ole. Tämä mahdollistaa, jos niin halutaan tehdä, sen, että: 1) maan arvonnoususta syntyvillä tuloilla pystytään kattamaan järjestelmän rakennuskustannuksia (kiinteistöverot, pakkolunastusmenettely) ja 2) alueen maankäyttö voidaan suunnitella siten, että se tukee joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.





> Juuri näin. Siksi Hesan metron ainoa suunnilleen onnistunut osuus on Rastila-Vuosaari, joka tehtiin yhdessä kaupunkirakenteen kanssa ja jossa on asutusta suunnilleen kävelyetäisyydellä asemista.


Tähän väliin sellainen kommentti: Se on selvää että kaupunki pitää mieluiten rakentaa samaan aikaan valitun joukkoliikenejärjestelmän kanssa, ja että uuden järjestelmän rakentaminen olemassaolevaan kaupunkirakenteesen tuo aina mukanaan mutkia matkaan. Vanhojen alueiden asukkaat vastustavat koska he eivät koe uutta järjestelmää paremmaksi kuin vanha.

Ongelma on siinä että miten pääsee noille  neitseellisille uusille alueille ellet rakenna uutta järjestelmää vanhojen alueiden läpi?

Anteron mukaan itämetrosta vain Vuosaaren haara on onnistunut.

Samoin Länsimetron kohdalla suurimmat hyödyt alkaavat vasta sitten kun päästään rakentamaan Suomenojaan uutta tytärkaupunkia. Mutta saadaksesi metron Suomenojaan, niin pitää ensin rakentaa se Matinkylään, ei sitä metroa voi tyhjästä sinne tiputtaa.

Nyt keventävä kysymys "tieteilijöille": Onko missään päin maailmaa rakennettu metro tai vastaava raideliikennejärjestelmä uudelle esikaupunkialueelle joka ei ollenkaan kulje viereisten vanhojen kaupunginosian kautta, eikä kulje kaupungin keskustaan ollenkaan? Siis tarkoitan sellaisia järjestelmiä joista ei ole myöskään vaihtopaikkaa toiseen yhtä raskaasen tai raskaampaan järjestelmään jolla pääsee keskustaan, vaan ihan puhtaita "tynkämetroja" jotka alkavat lähiössä ja päättyvät lähiöön.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Samoin Länsimetron kohdalla suurimmat hyödyt alkaavat vasta sitten kun päästään rakentamaan Suomenojaan uutta tytärkaupunkia. Mutta saadaksesi metron Suomenojaan, niin pitää ensin rakentaa se Matinkylään, ei sitä metroa voi tyhjästä sinne tiputtaa.


Ei se rantaratakaan Suomenojasta niin kaukana ole ja matkalla olisi Suurpeltokin...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei se rantaratakaan Suomenojasta niin kaukana ole ja matkalla olisi Suurpeltokin...


On riittävän kaukana ja maasto-olosuhteet eivät oikein tue raskaan rautatien vetämistä sinne. Esim Espoon keskuspuisto jonka läpi rata joutuisi osittain menemään, on tavalla tai toisella rauhoitettu ja rakennuskiellossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Juuri näin. Siksi Hesan metron ainoa suunnilleen onnistunut osuus on Rastila-Vuosaari, joka tehtiin yhdessä kaupunkirakenteen kanssa ja jossa on asutusta suunnilleen kävelyetäisyydellä asemista.


Samoin tehtiin Mellunmäessä, jossa metroaseman ympäristö rakennettiin yhtäaikaisesti metron rakentamisen kanssa. Omien havaintojeni perusteella kävelyliityntä onkin varsin suosittua Mellunmäessä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Omien havaintojeni perusteella kävelyliityntä onkin varsin suosittua Mellunmäessä.


No, ainakin Vantaan puolelle kävely johtunee siitä, että säästöä kertyy aika paljon, jos ei osta seutulippua. Mutta Mellunmäen aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä on edelleen isot alat rakentamatonta maata, etenkin Vantaan, mutta myös Helsingin puolella.

----------


## Albert

> No, ainakin Vantaan puolelle kävely johtunee siitä, että säästöä kertyy aika paljon, jos ei osta seutulippua. Mutta Mellunmäen aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä on edelleen isot alat rakentamatonta maata, etenkin Vantaan, mutta myös Helsingin puolella.


Helsingin puolella ovat tosiaan viheralueiksi merkityt rakentamatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt keventävä kysymys "tieteilijöille": Onko missään päin maailmaa rakennettu metro tai vastaava raideliikennejärjestelmä uudelle esikaupunkialueelle joka ei ollenkaan kulje viereisten vanhojen kaupunginosian kautta, eikä kulje kaupungin keskustaan ollenkaan? Siis tarkoitan sellaisia järjestelmiä joista ei ole myöskään vaihtopaikkaa toiseen yhtä raskaasen tai raskaampaan järjestelmään jolla pääsee keskustaan, vaan ihan puhtaita "tynkämetroja" jotka alkavat lähiössä ja päättyvät lähiöön.


Vastaan nyt omaan kysymykseeni sen verran, että UrbanRail.netin mukaan Istanbulin metro- ja light-rail -linjat olisivat tynkiä. Ne alkavat laitakaupungista ja päättyvät lähiöissä, eikä niillä ole yhteistä risteysasemaa.  Tosin koko Istanbul on niin iso, että sen laitakaupungit ovat yhtä tiiviit kuin Helsingin keskusta, ja varsinaiseen ydinkeskustaan eri metrolinjat on tarkoitus joskus johtaa, eli metroverkko on keskeneräinen.

Tuleko mieleen muita? Kuvittelisin että Amerikan ja Aasian puolelta löytyisivät varmimmat tynkämetrot.

t. Rainer

----------


## Murzu

> Samoin Länsimetron kohdalla suurimmat hyödyt alkaavat vasta sitten kun päästään rakentamaan Suomenojaan uutta tytärkaupunkia. Mutta saadaksesi metron Suomenojaan, niin pitää ensin rakentaa se Matinkylään, ei sitä metroa voi tyhjästä sinne tiputtaa.


Mielenkiintoista, onko Suomenojan tytärkaupungista olemassa suunnitelmia? Mihin se konkreettisesti sijoittuisi? Jätevesilammikon ympärillekö? Entä teollisuusalue, hävitetäänkö se. Loppujen lopuksi aluehan ei ole kartalla katsottuna kovin iso, mihin Suomenojassa on tilaa rakentaa. Entä saastumistaso maaperässä, tai jätevesilammikon täyttömahdollisuudet? Luulisi että ilman teollisuusalueen alasajoa, mitään aluekeskusta ei mahdu Suomenojaan. Korjatkaa jos ajatukseni ovat vääriä. Aika vähän Suomenojasta löytyy tietoa ja keskustelua yleensä, ehkä asia ei vielä ole ajankohtainen.

----------


## Kari

> Ongelma on siinä että miten pääsee noille  neitseellisille uusille alueille ellet rakenna uutta järjestelmää vanhojen alueiden läpi?


Siinä tapauksessa uusi järjestelmä on käytännössä pakko rakentaa niille jo rakenneteuille alueille, eihän siinä mitään sen ihmeellisempää ole. Tällöin pitäisi tietenkin yrittää sovittaa rakennettava järjestelmä mahdollisimman hyvin rakennettuun ympäristöön. Tämä sovittaminen tapahtuu valitsemalla sopiva tekninen ratkaisu ja linjaamalla se tarkoituksenmukaisesti. Länsimetro epäonnistuu näissä molemmissa. Liian raskaana se ei sovellu Etelä-Espoon ja Länsi-Helsingin kaupunkirakenteeseen ja linjauskin on huono (Meilahden kautta esitetty linjaus olisi parempi).




> Samoin Länsimetron kohdalla suurimmat hyödyt alkaavat vasta sitten kun päästään rakentamaan Suomenojaan uutta tytärkaupunkia. Mutta saadaksesi metron Suomenojaan, niin pitää ensin rakentaa se Matinkylään, ei sitä metroa voi tyhjästä sinne tiputtaa.


Voisihan sen (ainakin periaatteessa) rakentaa kerralla sinne uusille alueille asti. Nyt metron ulottamisesta uusille, rakentamattomille alueille ei ole mitään viitteitä (paitsi idän suunnalla Sipoo tietty). Ja koska se metro on niin tuhottoman kallis, niin tulevaisuudessa sama turaaminen tullee jatkumaan, eli uudet alueet rakennetaan ensin liityntäliikenteen varaan ja metro tehdään sinne sitten "joskus" (ja sitten ihmetellään joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuuden laskua).

Mutta ehkä olisi tarpeen painottaa sitä, mistä edellinen vuodatukseni sai alkunsa. Ei välttämättä ole tarkoituksenmukaista linjata metroa pelkästään nyt tiiviisti rakennettujen alueiden läpi, vaan siten, että sen varrelle jää, toivottavasti, samaan aikaan metron kanssa rakennettavia alueita. Länsimetron tapauksessa tällaisia olisivat lähinnä Koivusaari ja Niittykumpu.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielenkiintoista, onko Suomenojan tytärkaupungista olemassa suunnitelmia? Mihin se konkreettisesti sijoittuisi? Jätevesilammikon ympärillekö? Entä teollisuusalue, hävitetäänkö se. Loppujen lopuksi aluehan ei ole kartalla katsottuna kovin iso, mihin Suomenojassa on tilaa rakentaa. Entä saastumistaso maaperässä, tai jätevesilammikon täyttömahdollisuudet? Luulisi että ilman teollisuusalueen alasajoa, mitään aluekeskusta ei mahdu Suomenojaan. Korjatkaa jos ajatukseni ovat vääriä. Aika vähän Suomenojasta löytyy tietoa ja keskustelua yleensä, ehkä asia ei vielä ole ajankohtainen.


Espoossa käydään vilkasta keskustelua uuden jätevedenpuhdistamon rakentamisesta. Tarkoitus on rakentaa jonnekin muualle samanlainen maanalainen puhdistamo kuten Viikissä, jolloin Suomenojaan voisi rakentaa se ns tytärkaupunki. Ei siitä niin iso tule kuin Vuosaaresta tietenkään, mutta jonkinlainen kanava joka on muotia nykyisin, sinne ainakin tulisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja koska se metro on niin tuhottoman kallis, niin tulevaisuudessa sama turaaminen tullee jatkumaan, eli uudet alueet rakennetaan ensin liityntäliikenteen varaan ja metro tehdään sinne sitten "joskus" (ja sitten ihmetellään joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuuden laskua).


Tämähän oli virallinen suunnitelma Kruunuvuorenrannan kanssa. Rakennetaan sinne 10-15 tuhannelle asukkaalle kodit ja kaupunkimotari Herttoniemeen. Joukkoliikenne hoituu liityntäbusseilla. Metro voisi tulla sitten joskus 2050. Rohkenen kehua olleeni osaltani vaikuttamassa siihen, että näin ei tehdä, vaan sinne tehdään ratikka, joka valmistuu samoihin aikoihin kuin ensimmäiset asunnotkin. Minun jälkeläiseni päättäkööt sitten joskus muista ratkaisuista.

Mutta metro on omiaan tukemaan tätä älytöntä "sitten joskus" -kehitystä ihan itse. Koska kaikki mitä siihen liittyen tehdään maksaa noin 10 kertaa niin paljon kuin mikään muu joukkoliikenteessä, saadaan metron ylläpitämisestä ja "laajentamisesta" hyvä syy olla tekemättä mitään muuta kuin odottaa sitä ihmettä, että joskus tehtäisiin lisää metroa.

Nytkin ehdotetaan, että pannaan rahaa 124 M kuljettajien poistamiseen. Ja sitä perustellaan sillä, että vähennetään sitten pintaliikennettä, että tämä saadaan maksetuksi. Saman verran maksaa Laajason ratikkasilta, joka tuskin menee läpihuutojuttuna kuten luultavasti kuljettajien irtisanominen.




> Mutta ehkä olisi tarpeen painottaa sitä, mistä edellinen vuodatukseni sai alkunsa. Ei välttämättä ole tarkoituksenmukaista linjata metroa pelkästään nyt tiiviisti rakennettujen alueiden läpi, vaan siten, että sen varrelle jää, toivottavasti, samaan aikaan metron kanssa rakennettavia alueita. Länsimetron tapauksessa tällaisia olisivat lähinnä Koivusaari ja Niittykumpu.


Eihän metron rakentaminen yli, ali tai läpi valmiin kaupunkirakenteen olisikaan mikään ongelma, jos sen valmiin rakenteen tuolla puolen olisi niin paljon käyttäjiä, että investoinnille on perusteet. YHDELLE asemalle pitäisi olla vähintään noin 10-15 tuhatta asukasta. Ja asemia pitäisi olla mieluiten kymmenkunta. Koivusaari on tämänhetkisissä suunnitelmissa 5000. Niittymaasta en tiedä, mutta täkäläisellä rakentamisen tehokkuudella sinne voi juuri sen 10.000 saada. Mutta se ei sitten enää ole sitä laadukasta espoolaista asumista.

Espoossa ainoa järkevä kohde metrolle olisi ollut Suurpelto - paitsi että metron yhden ainoan linjan logiikkaan kahden nauharakenteen välissä oleva alue ei istu ollenkaan. Muutenhan Etelä-Espoon mahdollisuudet ovat vain täydennysrakentamisessa. Puhdistamon muuttamisesta ja metron taittamisessa Matinkylästä sinne on kyllä jotain suunnitelmia. Mutta aika utopistiselta sellaiset ajatukset tuntuvat.

Antero

----------


## Kari

> Eihän metron rakentaminen yli, ali tai läpi valmiin kaupunkirakenteen olisikaan mikään ongelma, jos sen valmiin rakenteen tuolla puolen olisi niin paljon käyttäjiä, että investoinnille on perusteet. YHDELLE asemalle pitäisi olla vähintään noin 10-15 tuhatta asukasta. Ja asemia pitäisi olla mieluiten kymmenkunta. Koivusaari on tämänhetkisissä suunnitelmissa 5000. Niittymaasta en tiedä, mutta täkäläisellä rakentamisen tehokkuudella sinne voi juuri sen 10.000 saada. Mutta se ei sitten enää ole sitä laadukasta espoolaista asumista.


Näinhän se kyllä valitettavasti on. Mutta minä nyt yritänkin nähdä edes jotain valopilkkuja pimeydessä. En tiedä noista Niittarin suunnitelmista tai maanomistuksesta, mutta puusta katsoen se on mielestäni vaikuttanut potentiaalisimmalta kehittämiskohteelta Länsimetron vaikutusalueella. Ja Koivusaaren rakentamisellahan Helsinki väittää rahoittavansa osan omasta osuudestaan. Tosin siinäkin herää kysymys, että miksei sitä aluetta yhtä hyvin voisi rakentaa vaikka bussiliikenteenkin varaan. Kyllä siitä niin tiheästi bussia kulkee nykyiselläänkin ohi, ettei yhteyksiä voisi ainakaan huonoiksi luonnehtia.

Joka tapauksessa Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen tulee kyllä olemaan vaikeaa metron jälkeen. Lähinnä vaihtoehdoksi tulisi metron muuttaminen raitiovaunun suuntaan, mutta sekin vaihtoehto taidetaan automaatioinvestoinnein tuhota.

Kari

----------


## late-

> Helsingin puolella ovat tosiaan viheralueiksi merkityt rakentamatta.


Mellunmäessä on myös koko lailla aseman vieressä pari rakentamatonta tonttia parkkipaikkoina. Ainakin toinen oli varattu palveluille eli kirjastolle ja ehkä terveysasemallekin ja on siksi edelleen tyhjillään.

----------


## petteri

Tänään Espoon valtuusto päättää länsimetron rakentamisesta. 

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135236475621

Metron kannattajilla on ennakkotietojen valossa valtuustossa selvä enemmistö.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Päätös saatiin aikaiseksi. Linkki johtaa HS:n uutiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Päätös saatiin aikaiseksi. Linkki johtaa HS:n uutiseen.


Onneksi en asu Espoossa, etenkään Etelä-Espoossa.  :Wink:  Täällä Itä-Helsingissä metro kulkee edes osan matkaa maan pinnalla, eikä minun veroäyrini nouse kovin paljoa Espoon metron vuoksi. Vähän voi kumminkin nousta.

Kuvaavaa tälle touhulle on se, mitä näytettiin YLE:n 20:30 uutislähetyksessä. Eduskuntatalon edessä on mieletön monttu, mutta vieläkään ei ole päätetty musiikkitalon rakentamisesta. Vaikka musiikkitalon rakentamisesta on päätetty jo monet kerrat.

Keinotekoinen kustannusarvion alentaminen poliitikkojen hämäämiseksi ei alenna urakkatarjousten hintaa, joten vielä Espoossa lasketaan moneen kertaan, mitä kaikkia palveluita karsitaan kun pitää keksiä rahaa metron oikean hinnan maksamiseksi.

Ja johan kj. Kokkonen aloitti Espoon matokuurin muutama päivä sitten päivittelemällä Espoon tiukkaa taloutta. Silloinhan on oikea hetki lisätä kaupungin menoja muutamalla kymmenellä miljoonalla vuosittain... Ei vaan, sillä asiahan on toisinpäin: Kun aiotaan lisätä kaupungin menoja muutamalla kymmenellä miljoonalla vuosittain, niin joudutaan matokuurille.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Joka tapauksessa Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen tulee kyllä olemaan vaikeaa metron jälkeen. Lähinnä vaihtoehdoksi tulisi metron muuttaminen raitiovaunun suuntaan, mutta sekin vaihtoehto taidetaan automaatioinvestoinnein tuhota.


Eipäs synkistellä liikaa. Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennettä voidaan kehittää parantamalla poikittaisia bussiyhteyksiä ja samalla parannetaan metron liityntäliikennettä, koska samat bussit palvelevat molempia tarkoituksia. Ykkösjokerin nostaminen raiteille parantaa poikittaisia yhteyksiä ja tarjoaa syöttöyhteyksiä metrolle. Kakkosjokerin aloittamisella on vastaavat myönteiset vaikutukset, vaikka se toteutettaisiinkin busseilla.

Noin 1-2 km pituiset matkat metrolle olisi kätevää taittaa suurimman osan vuotta Segway-tyyppisellä laitteella tai kaupunkipyörällä. Sellaisia voisi olla vuokrattavissa tunnistetuille käyttäjille asemilla, joita olisi ripoteltu lähiöiden keskelle sekä laidoille niin, että matkat asukkaiden koteihin olisivat lyhyitä. Tällaisia voisi myös ostaa itselleen. Satunnaiset kulkijat voisivat saada laitteen käyttöönsä matkakortilla tai matkapuhelimella.

----------


## sebastin

Noni. Nyt kiireesti rakennustöihin. Metroa ei pysäytä mikään.

Mielestäni Tapiolasta ja Matinkylästä tulee nyt paljon houkuttelevammat alueet. Itse olen miettinyt muuttoa Espoon suuntaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onneksi en asu Espoossa, etenkään Etelä-Espoossa.  Täällä Itä-Helsingissä metro kulkee edes osan matkaa maan pinnalla, eikä minun veroäyrini nouse kovin paljoa Espoon metron vuoksi. Vähän voi kumminkin nousta.


Espoo voi aina, jos kustannukset karkaavat, pyydä saada liittyä Helsinkiin.  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Espoo voi aina, jos kustannukset karkaavat, pyydä saada liittyä Helsinkiin.


Onneksi en silloinkaan asu Etelä-Espoon kaupunginosassa. Mutta minusta on kornia, että jos espoolaiset tyhmyyksissään päättävät rakentaa metron niin sitten vaaditaan helsinkiläisiä sen maksajiksi. Tietenkin espoolaiset voivat vaatia moraalista oikeutusta maksulle siitä, että Helsinki pakotti Espoon rakentamaan metron. Mutta eihän pakottamisella tainnut kukaan metron kannattaja eilen metroa perustella?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onneksi en silloinkaan asu Etelä-Espoon kaupunginosassa. Mutta minusta on kornia, että jos espoolaiset tyhmyyksissään päättävät rakentaa metron niin sitten vaaditaan helsinkiläisiä sen maksajiksi. Tietenkin espoolaiset voivat vaatia moraalista oikeutusta maksulle siitä, että Helsinki pakotti Espoon rakentamaan metron. Mutta eihän pakottamisella tainnut kukaan metron kannattaja eilen metroa perustella?


Niin, kyllähän tarkoitus on että Espoo maksaa sen metron itse tavalla tai toisella. Rahoituskeinopalettiin pitänee lisätä myö mahdollisuus periä tietullia jokaiselta henkilöautonkuljettajalta joka tulee idän suunnalta aamuisin klo 0700-0900 välisenä aikana kehäykköstä tai länsiväylää pitkin Espooseen :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Noin 1-2 km pituiset matkat metrolle olisi kätevää taittaa suurimman osan vuotta Segway-tyyppisellä laitteella...


Tuo on hauska kommentti. Olen itsekin pohtinut, että Segway voisi olla ainoa konevoimalla toimiva yksilöllinen henkilökuljetin, jonka käyttö kaupunkioloissa olisi mahdollista. Sen vuoksi, että Segway minimoi tilantarpeen. Eli Segway tarvitsee tilaa vain hieman enemmän kuin kävelijä/juoksija. Missään ei tosin liene vielä käytännössä kokeiltu kymmeniä tai satoja Segway-kuljettimia yhdessä paikassa niin, että saataisiin kokemus siitä, miten tiheästi niitä voi olla.

Mutta Segway-liityntä meikäläiseen harvaan metroon on minusta kuitenkin huono ajatus. Suurin osa vuotta, kyllä, ja kauniilla säällä. Mutta entä se aika, jolloin Segwayta ei voi käyttää? Jos silloin tarvitaan busseja, niin ne ja niiden kuljettajat on oltava silloinkin, kun Segway toimii. Kyse on vähän samasta asiasta kuin pyöräily, joka osavuotisena ja säävaihtelulle herkkänä on itse asiassa vain rasite joukkoliikenteelle. Pyöräilijöitä varten on pidettävä tarjonnassa kapasiteettia, sekä kesällä että säävarausten vuoksi.

Yksi Segwayn ongelma on tavarankuljetus. Kävelevä ihminen kanniskelee kookkaitakin kantamuksia, jos ne eivät paina paljoa (kuten vaatekaupan kassit). Mutta Segway edellyttää molempia käsiä, joten vain reput tulevat kyseeseen.

Siksi näen Segway lähinnä vaihtoehtona liityntäkävelylle. Eli se ei ole vaihtoehto konevoimalla toimivalle joukkoliikenteelle tai sen osalle, vaan keino parantaa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta kävelyvastuksen alentajana. Ja silloin palaamme metron kanssa lähtöruutuun, eli liityntäliikennejärjestelmän heikkouteen ja kalleuteen. Suorat yhteydet tarjoava ratikka on jälleen optimiratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rahoituskeinopalettiin pitänee lisätä myö mahdollisuus periä tietullia jokaiselta henkilöautonkuljettajalta joka tulee idän suunnalta aamuisin klo 0700-0900 välisenä aikana kehäykköstä tai länsiväylää pitkin Espooseen


Kas kun Louko ei esittänyt tätä eilen ennen äänestystä. Eli Kehä 1:llä olisi kaupunkien rajalla tulliraja, jonka läpäisystä jokainen Espoon suuntaan ajava maksaa 2 .

Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n valtuutetut olisivat varmasti olleet tästä rahoituskeinosta innoissaan. Puoluekuri ei olisi muuttanut SDP:n ääniä, mutta Kokoomuksessa olisi voinut jopa vaikutus näkyä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Noin 1-2 km pituiset matkat metrolle olisi kätevää taittaa suurimman osan vuotta Segway-tyyppisellä laitteella tai kaupunkipyörällä. Sellaisia voisi olla vuokrattavissa tunnistetuille käyttäjille asemilla, joita olisi ripoteltu lähiöiden keskelle sekä laidoille niin, että matkat asukkaiden koteihin olisivat lyhyitä. Tällaisia voisi myös ostaa itselleen. Satunnaiset kulkijat voisivat saada laitteen käyttöönsä matkakortilla tai matkapuhelimella.


Niin tai ottaa sen fillariin mukaan metroon. Kun meillä on nyt kerran päädytty mahdollisimman isoon ja raskaaseen junaan niin otetaan siitä tilasta hyöty irti.

Segwaystä lähisukulainen totesi purevasti, että jos siinä olisi kolmas pyörä niin se pysyisi pystyssä ilman monimutkaista tasapainoitusjärjestelmää ja sitä voisi ajaa yhdellä kädellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missään ei tosin liene vielä käytännössä kokeiltu kymmeniä tai satoja Segway-kuljettimia yhdessä paikassa niin, että saataisiin kokemus siitä, miten tiheästi niitä voi olla.


Olisi ihan selvittämisen arvoinen asia.




> Mutta Segway-liityntä meikäläiseen harvaan metroon on minusta kuitenkin huono ajatus. Suurin osa vuotta, kyllä, ja kauniilla säällä. Mutta entä se aika, jolloin Segwayta ei voi käyttää? Jos silloin tarvitaan busseja, niin ne ja niiden kuljettajat on oltava silloinkin, kun Segway toimii. Kyse on vähän samasta asiasta kuin pyöräily, joka osavuotisena ja säävaihtelulle herkkänä on itse asiassa vain rasite joukkoliikenteelle. Pyöräilijöitä varten on pidettävä tarjonnassa kapasiteettia, sekä kesällä että säävarausten vuoksi.


Segwayn etu polkupyörään tai mopoon/skootteriin verrattuna on se, että kurakelillä pyöristä ei  roiski kuraa suoraan vaatteiden päälle, ja ajaessa voi ymmärtääkseni virittää jonkinlaisen sateenvarjonkin sen ohjaustangolle.  Se on merkittävä seikka jos pitää töissä olla edustavan näköinen eikä ole mahdollisuutta/aikaa vaihtaa vaatteita perillä. Umpihangessa tosin segway on viisainta jättä kotiin, mutta montako sellaista päivää oli pk-seudulla esim viime talvena, että sellaista ei olisi voinut käyttää?




> Yksi Segwayn ongelma on tavarankuljetus. Kävelevä ihminen kanniskelee kookkaitakin kantamuksia, jos ne eivät paina paljoa (kuten vaatekaupan kassit). Mutta Segway edellyttää molempia käsiä, joten vain reput tulevat kyseeseen.


Mun ymmärtääkseni segwayhin saa jonkinlaisen pienen tavaratelineen. Mutta kantokyky on tosin rajoitettu siinäkin. 




> Siksi näen Segway lähinnä vaihtoehtona liityntäkävelylle. Eli se ei ole vaihtoehto konevoimalla toimivalle joukkoliikenteelle tai sen osalle, vaan keino parantaa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta kävelyvastuksen alentajana. Ja silloin palaamme metron kanssa lähtöruutuun, eli liityntäliikennejärjestelmän heikkouteen ja kalleuteen. Suorat yhteydet tarjoava ratikka on jälleen optimiratkaisu.


Joka tapauksessa se mahdolistaa liityntäkävelymatkat hiukan pidemmältä kuin  600 m, jota asiantuntijat nyt pitävät ylärajana että viitsii kävellä joukkoliikennevälineen pysäkille/asemalle. Segwaylla mielekkään liityntäkävelyn matka pitenee ainakin n 1.5 km asti

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kas kun Louko ei esittänyt tätä eilen ennen äänestystä.


Pitäähän joku salainen asekin olla :Wink: 

Jos nyt ollaan rehellisiä niin kannatan ylikunnallista hallintoa näissä isoissa liikenneasoissa, ja silloin olisi kaupunkien yhdessä mahdollista päättää laitetaanko jollekin erittäin kuormitetulle tielle tietullit, jolla kerätyt rahat käytetään joukkoliikennehankkeisiin jotka vaativat isoa panostusta. Ei Helsingin "pienuus" muun maailman metropoleihin verrattuna saa olla esteenä sille. Esim Oslossa on jo n 20 vuoden ajan toimittu niin, ja jos tällainen menettely olisi ollut meilläkin käytössä jo 20 vuotta sitten niin jonkinlainen  metro Espooseen olisi ollut valmis jo aikoja sitten. 

Mutta nyt kun asiat ovat niin että kun jokaisen pk-seudun kaupungin on saatava olla itsenäinen niin toimitaan näin että jokainen maksaa sitten omat viulunsa, ja käytetään "salaisia aseita" sitten neuvottelukeinoina jos tulee tiukat paikat.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...ja silloin olisi kaupunkien yhdessä mahdollista päättää laitetaanko jollekin erittäin kuormitetulle tielle tietullit, jolla kerätyt rahat käytetään joukkoliikennehankkeisiin jotka vaativat isoa panostusta.


Minä en kyllä kannata sitä, että kerätään tietulleja Kehä 1:llä Länsiväylän metron kulujen kattamiseksi. Eihän näillä kahdella liikenteellä ole mitään tekemistä keskenään. Kehä 1:n ruuhkat eivät helpotu länsimetrosta mitenkään, ehkä vain pahenevat. Jos eivät muuten niin niiden 70.000:n uuden eteläespoolaisen autoilun tähden.

Kehä 1:n ruuhkat ja 550:n menestys osoittavat, että joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi ja seudun liikkuvuuden parantamiseksi länsimetron tapaisista hankkeista ei ole kuin haittaa. Eikä parannuksiin tarvita isoja panostuksia, vaan tervettä järkeä. Millähän tullilla sitä saisi kerätyksi?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kehä 1:n ruuhkat ja 550:n menestys osoittavat, että joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi ja seudun liikkuvuuden parantamiseksi länsimetron tapaisista hankkeista ei ole kuin haittaa. Eikä parannuksiin tarvita isoja panostuksia, vaan tervettä järkeä. Millähän tullilla sitä saisi kerätyksi?



Länsimetro täyttää pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikenneverkon aukon ja on paras käytännössä toteutettavissa oleva ratkaisu. Kun lännenkin suuntaan nyt saadaan raideliikenneratkaisu, voidaan myös Jokeri-suuntaan saada aikaan raideliikenneratkaisu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kehä 1:n ruuhkat ja 550:n menestys osoittavat, että joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi ja seudun liikkuvuuden parantamiseksi länsimetron tapaisista hankkeista ei ole kuin haittaa. Eikä parannuksiin tarvita isoja panostuksia, vaan tervettä järkeä. Millähän tullilla sitä saisi kerätyksi?


Minun näkemykseni on, että 550 (Jokeri) kerää poikittaisliikenteen matkustajat pienemmiltä alueilta, mutta metro + lähijunat nopeutensa takia isommalta. Eli jos työmatka on Haagasta Otaniemeen, niin valinta on 550, mutta jos Korsosta Otaniemeen, niin juna + metro keskustan kautta, tai jos itä-Helsingistö Otaniemeen niin pelkkä metro, eli siinä mielessä metro kyllä vähentää kehäykkösen autoliikennettä,  tai ainakin jarruttaa sen kasvua. 

Juuri nyt bensan ja dieselin korkealle kohonnut hinta on ihan riittävän kova tietulli nille joilla ei ole vaihtoehtoa, mutta sitten jos bensa taas halpenee ja ajamine senkun kasvaa, niin mielestäni ei ole mitenkään moraalinvastaista alkaa periä autoilusta tullia. Helpoimin se järjestyy ihan perinteisillä maksuporteilla. 

Ne 70000-100000 uutta asukasta muuttavat seuraavan 20-30 vuoden aikana Espooseen joka tapauksessa, tuli metro tai ei. Metrolla ja tiivimmällä kaavoituksella voidaan varmistaa että mahdollisimman suuri osa muutta nimenomaan raideliikenteen ääreen eikä minnekään Histaan tai Kalajärvelle josta pääsee vain autolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetro täyttää pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikenneverkon aukon ja on paras käytännössä toteutettavissa oleva ratkaisu. Kun lännenkin suuntaan nyt saadaan raideliikenneratkaisu, voidaan myös Jokeri-suuntaan saada aikaan raideliikenneratkaisu.


Edellä sanottu pitää paikkansa poliittisten suhdanteiden kannalta, liikenneteknisesti ja liikenteen tarpeiden kannalta asiat ovat täysin toisin.

Tänään satuin kokeilemaan autoilua Kehä 1:llä Otaniemstä itään klo 15:40. Matka-aika Vallikallioon oli 17 min ja käytössä olleet vaihteet autossa 1 ja 2. Ajoin myös Malmilta Viikin kautta Itäkeskukseen. Uuden Viikin Prisman liikenneympyrästä Siilitielle oli lähes seisova jono. Viikin suoralla jonossa oli mm. 2 linjan 550 bussia, suunnilleen suoran molemmissa päissä. Ilmeisesti siis Viikin suoran ajoaika oli tuolla hetkellä 5 min.

Kehä 1:llä tai Viikissä ei ole liikennettä säännösteleviä liikennevaloja kuten Länsiväylän päässä, vaan kyse on oikeasta väylien ylikuormituksesta. Tarjolla on siis joukkoliikenteeseen matkustajia ihan ilman pakkokeinoja, mutta seudun joukkoliikennerahat sidotaan vuosikymmeniksi arvovaltasyistä joutavaan Länsiväylän suuntaiseen kalliotunneliin. No joo, saadaanhan sen varjolla rakennetuksi toinen tunneli Vallikallioon henkilöautoille, jotta ne voivat jonottaa tunnelissa paljaan taivaan sijasta.

Poliittinen tarkoituksenmukaisuus on kuitenkin kovin häilyvä asia. Niin oli keskustatunnelikin tärkeä ja täysin korvaamaton hanke - kunne se muuttui poliittisesti epätarkoituksenmukaiseksi H:gin demareille. Aivan yhtä lujassa on länsimetronkin tarpeellisuus.

Sitä osoitti myös se, että eilen ei valtuutetuille uskallettu sallia jakaa Espoon sitoutumattomien metrokriittistä esitettä, joka oli jaossa yleisötilaisuudessa 13.5. Jos metrossa olisi jotain järkeä ja asiat kerrottu avoimesti ja rehellisesti, kriittisen esitteen jakaminen ei hetkauttaisi virkamiehiä tai valtuuston pj:tä tai kuka sitten jälleen kerran joutui kieltämään tiedon harhaanjohtamisen paljastumisen pelossa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli jos työmatka on Haagasta Otaniemeen, niin valinta on 550, mutta jos Korsosta Otaniemeen, niin juna + metro keskustan kautta, tai jos itä-Helsingistö Otaniemeen niin pelkkä metro, eli siinä mielessä metro kyllä vähentää kehäykkösen autoliikennettä,  tai ainakin jarruttaa sen kasvua.


En silti ymmärrä, miksi joukkoliikenteestä pitää väkisin tehdä sellainen, että matka on mahdollisimman pitkä (kiertää tarpeettomasti Helsingin kautta) ja hankala (monta vaihtoa).

Ihmiset eivät edelleenkään asu ja ole töissä metroasemilla. Tästä syystä mm. Mäntsälästä matkustetaan edelleen autoilla ja busseilla Helsinkiin. Keskitetty raskasraideliikenne ja ruuhkiin juuttuva bussi- ja raitioliikenne eivät palvele, koska matka on kokonaisuus, ei pelkästään nopea junaosuus. Bussilla voi jäädä sopivalla pysäkillä vaikka Töölössä pois, eikä autolla tarvitse ajaa keskustaan saakka ruuhkia ihmettelemään.

Seudun joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa eletään menneisyydessä, suljetaan silmät kehitykseltä ja tuhlataan rahaa. Ja autoilu kukoistaa.




> Juuri nyt bensan ja dieselin korkealle kohonnut hinta on ihan riittävän kova tietulli nille joilla ei ole vaihtoehtoa...


En suoraan sanoen usko tähän. Jos keskivertoauton kaikki kustannukset ovat nykyhinnoilla 9,3 /pvä, bensan hinnan tuplaantuminen nostaa päiväkustannuksen 11,3 euroon. Työmatka-ajossa nousu on noin 40 /kk. Jos autoilun kulut kuukaudessa olivat tätä nousua ennen noin 280 , niin en usko, että tuollakaan hinnalla vielä vaihdetaan työmatka 0,5-1 h pidemmäksi.

HS:n tämän päivän juttu todisti juuri tätä. Bensan hinnan nousu on toki kurjaa, mutta ihmiset ovat sitä mieltä, ettei vaihtoehtoa ole. Bussit ja muovipenkkimetro ei ole autoilijoiden mielikuvissa vaihtoehto. Autoilijat eivät ole joukkoliikenneharrastajia.




> Ne 70000-100000 uutta asukasta muuttavat seuraavan 20-30 vuoden aikana Espooseen joka tapauksessa, tuli metro tai ei. Metrolla ja tiivimmällä kaavoituksella voidaan varmistaa että mahdollisimman suuri osa muutta nimenomaan raideliikenteen ääreen eikä minnekään Histaan tai Kalajärvelle josta pääsee vain autolla.


En ole tästäkään niin varma. Tai tietenkin on kyse siitä, minkälaista väestöä asutetaan. Sillä ei ole ihan sama, tarjotaanko kerrostaloja metroasemalta vai omakotitontteja vaikka Histasta. Valtuutetuille kerrostalo ja omakotitalo voivat olla ihan samat kun puhutaan kaavoituksesta, mutta oma asunto on heillekin ihan toinen juttu.

En ole vielä nähnyt sellaistakaan tilastoa, joka näyttäisi, kuinka moni tunnelimetroa eilen kannattanut aikoo myös käyttää sitä päivittäin. Mahtaisivatko edes vastata rehellisesti.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En silti ymmärrä, miksi joukkoliikenteestä pitää väkisin tehdä sellainen, että matka on mahdollisimman pitkä (kiertää tarpeettomasti Helsingin kautta) ja hankala (monta vaihtoa).


Jos katsot karttaa, niin huomaat että matka esim pääradan varrelta Otaniemen ei ole juuri pidenpi keskustan kautta kuin kehäykköstä pitkin. Itä-Helsingistä kaupungin länsipuolelle nyt puhumattakaan, Koska juna ja metro ovat nopeita eivätkä juutu ruuhkiin, ei matka-ajan ero autoon verrattuna ole kuin nimellinen vaika välissä olisi yksi vaihto. Mutta tällä hetkellä ennenkuin metro on valmis, vaihtoja on kaksi, ensin junasta metroon ja sitten bussiin, tai sitten kävelyä 1 km Helsingin keskustassa unaja bussiaseman välissä, ja se on liikaa. 

Vaihtoehto keskustan kautta junalla kiertämiseen olisi suora kehäykköstä pitkin 5-10 minuutin välein sahaava pikabussi. Mutta sen bussin pitäisi osata lentää koska kehäykkösellä ei ole bussikaistoja koko matkalta. Jokeri ei ole vaihtoehto silloin kun kuljetaan pidempiä matkoja, koska sen reitti on liian mutkainen ja kulkee pääosin tavallisia katuja pitkin joilla on 50 km/h nopeusrajoitus. Sama voi sanoa Pasilan ja eteläisen Espoon välisistä busseista. Ne ovat liian hitaita ja juuttuvat ruuhkiin.




> Ihmiset eivät edelleenkään asu ja ole töissä metroasemilla. Tästä syystä mm. Mäntsälästä matkustetaan edelleen autoilla ja busseilla Helsinkiin. Keskitetty raskasraideliikenne ja ruuhkiin juuttuva bussi- ja raitioliikenne eivät palvele, koska matka on kokonaisuus, ei pelkästään nopea junaosuus. Bussilla voi jäädä sopivalla pysäkillä vaikka Töölössä pois, eikä autolla tarvitse ajaa keskustaan saakka ruuhkia ihmettelemään.


Mäntsälässä rautatieasema on tyhmässä paikassa kaukana kylän ulkopuolella. On suorastaan ihme että junalla matkustaa niinkin paljon kuin nyt kulkee. Pääradan taajamissa tilanne on aivan toinen. 

Metroasemien ympärillä on sekä Helsingissä nyt että länsimetron varrella tulee olemaan paljon työpaikkoja. Kaikkien työpaikat eivät tietenkään ole, mutta hyvin suuren osan. Se olisi suorastaan tyhmää, jos sekä asuu  että käy töissä kohtuuetäisyyden päässä raideliikenneasemalta, jättää käyttämättä mahdollisuutta kulkea niillä. 




> En suoraan sanoen usko tähän. Jos keskivertoauton kaikki kustannukset ovat nykyhinnoilla 9,3 /pvä, bensan hinnan tuplaantuminen nostaa päiväkustannuksen 11,3 euroon. Työmatka-ajossa nousu on noin 40 /kk. Jos autoilun kulut kuukaudessa olivat tätä nousua ennen noin 280 , niin en usko, että tuollakaan hinnalla vielä vaihdetaan työmatka 0,5-1 h pidemmäksi.


Nuo kustannukset ovat mielestäni aika alakanttiin laskettuna. Siihen sisältynee myös kaikki elinkaarensa loppuviheessa olevat sutot joilla ei ajeta kuin satunnaisia matkoja. Varsinaiseen aktiivikäytössä olevan asiallisen kuntoisen auton ylläpitoon menee kuluttajalta yli 300 /kk jo nyt. Suurin menoerä tosin ovat kiinteitä kuluja joihin ei voi vaikuttaa kuten arvonalennus, pääoma, vakuutus jne. Vanhemmissa autoissa korjauskulut taas kohoavat kun hallinnolliset hieman laskevat. 

Bensan hinnan vaikutus on ihan etäisyydestä riippuvaista. PK-seudulla ajetaan keskimäärin aika pitkiä matkoja, 50 km/päivä ei ole harvinaista. Jos auton pystyy vaihtamaan joukkoliikenteseen vain 0,5 h menetyksellä, niin että säästöä tulee n 40/kk, tai perhe pystyy olemaan  ilman kakkosautoa, jolloin säästöäsyntyy jo 200  (näistä hinnoista on vähennetty kuukausikortin kustannus) , niin se ei ole mikään pikkuraha enää. Ottaen huomioon että ruoka ja asuminen kallistuu mutta palkat eivät nouse samaan tahtiin, niin moni joutuu pakosta etsimään säästökohteita.




> HS:n tämän päivän juttu todisti juuri tätä. Bensan hinnan nousu on toki kurjaa, mutta ihmiset ovat sitä mieltä, ettei vaihtoehtoa ole. Bussit ja muovipenkkimetro ei ole autoilijoiden mielikuvissa vaihtoehto. Autoilijat eivät ole joukkoliikenneharrastajia.


Sellaisille jotka asuvat Nurmijärven kaltaisissa paikoissa tai työ on sellaista että tarvitsee autoa, niin se on niin, mutta ei läheskään kaikilla.




> En ole tästäkään niin varma. Tai tietenkin on kyse siitä, minkälaista väestöä asutetaan. Sillä ei ole ihan sama, tarjotaanko kerrostaloja metroasemalta vai omakotitontteja vaikka Histasta. Valtuutetuille kerrostalo ja omakotitalo voivat olla ihan samat kun puhutaan kaavoituksesta, mutta oma asunto on heillekin ihan toinen juttu.


Eteläiseen Espooeen mahuisi kevyesti sekä kerros- että rivi-/ketjutalojen muodossa asuntoja n 100000:lle. Silloin joutuisi joitakin joutomaita ja metsiä ottaa käyttöön, mutta se on mielestäni pieni hinta siihen verrattuna että ne asunnot rakennettaisiin omakotitalovoittoisesti Nurmijärven kaltaisiin paikoihin. 




> En ole vielä nähnyt sellaistakaan tilastoa, joka näyttäisi, kuinka moni tunnelimetroa eilen kannattanut aikoo myös käyttää sitä päivittäin. Mahtaisivatko edes vastata rehellisesti.


Mahdollisesti ei kovin moni, motta jotkut kuitenkin. Osa matkustaa jo nyt metron tapaisella rautatiellä, ja osalla on perheenjäseniä jotka tulevat varmaan jossain vaiheessa elämäänsä matkustamaan säännöllisesti metrolla. Siitä voi olla varma että heistä yhdeksästä jotka äänestivät metroa vastaan ei yksikään tule astumaan siihen. Jollain ulkomaanmatkiollakin he joutunevat kulkemaan kaupungeissa taksilla ettei juorut leviäisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Luulen, että täällä ollaan turhan optimistisia Espoon tulevaisuudensuunnitelmista. Eihän niistä tähänkään mennessä ole tullut mitään, kun Länsimetrollakin on kestänyt yli 40 vuotta. Ja edelleenkin Espoon täytyy vielä kehittää jostain rahaa sekä metroon, että myös metron käyttäjiin. Sanon suoraan, etten todellakaan usko sitä rahaa löytyvän. Noh... Säästöt ja leikkauksethan ovat olleet päivän sanoja jo vuodesta 1990, ja se säästö tulee näkymään vielä seuraavankin 40 vuoden päästä. Toivotan onnea niille, joilla on aikomus jäädä espoolaisiksi.




> Siitä voi olla varma että heistä yhdeksästä jotka äänestivät metroa vastaan ei yksikään tule astumaan siihen. Jollain ulkomaanmatkiollakin he joutunevat kulkemaan kaupungeissa taksilla ettei juorut leviäisi.


Vaikka he olivatkin tätä ylikallista systeemiä vastaan, ei se silti tarkoita, että heidän tulisi välttää omilla verorahoillaan kustannettua junaa. Olisihan se varsin tyhmää, ja se tarkoittaisi myös sitä, että jotkin minun kaltaiset Helsinkiläiset (nyt entinen) välttäisivät metroa, koska se maksaa liityntäliikenteineen liikaa. Eiköhän se vastustus enemmänkin liity siihen hintaan ja politiikkaan kuin itse junaan. Pitäähän omilla rahoilla ylläpidettyä junaa käyttää. Olkoon vaikka se köysirata, mutta jos se ei maksa maltaita, ja on tehokas sekä tuottava, niin en minäkään sitä vastusta.

Ja ulkomaanmatkoillahan näillä vastustajilla olisi helppoa boikotoida ylikalliita raideliikennejärjestelmiä, sillä harvassa kaupungissa on päättäjät todella ollut näin äärimmäisen vietävissä. Seuraavaksi Espoolle myydään varmaan se köysirata liityntäliikenteeksi. Eli nyt siis kaikki, jotka haluavat tehdä rahaa. Piirtäkää paperille viivoja ja kääntykää Espoon päättäjien puoleen.  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaihtoehto keskustan kautta junalla kiertämiseen olisi suora kehäykköstä pitkin 5-10 minuutin välein sahaava pikabussi. Mutta sen bussin pitäisi osata lentää koska kehäykkösellä ei ole bussikaistoja koko matkalta. Jokeri ei ole vaihtoehto silloin kun kuljetaan pidempiä matkoja, koska sen reitti on liian mutkainen ja kulkee pääosin tavallisia katuja pitkin joilla on 50 km/h nopeusrajoitus. Sama voi sanoa Pasilan ja eteläisen Espoon välisistä busseista. Ne ovat liian hitaita ja juuttuvat ruuhkiin.


Ja sen sijaan että tehdään muutamalla miljoonalla bussikaistoja kannattaa panna miljardi, joka pitää ne henkilöautojen ruuhkat edelleen?

Ja mitä tulee Helsingin keskustan joukkoliikenneoloihin ja heikkoihin vaihtoyhteyksiin, niin nehän johtuvat vain ja ainoastaan tästä metrosta, joka on tehty taitamattomasti ja matkustajista piittaamatta. 40 vuotta on ollut aikaa kehittää seudullista joukkoliikennettä yhtenäiseksi järjestelmäksi, mutta 40 vuotta on Helsinki painostanut Espoota rakentamaan metroa ja pitänyt Länsiväylän suunnan bussiliikenteen erillisenä muuhun joukkoliikenteeseen liittymättömänä järjestelmänä.

Jos Helsingin tahto olisi mennyt läpi, Kampin bussiasema olisi nyt Ruoholahdessa. Nyt se on siirtymässä Tapiolaan, mikä on olevinaan suuri parannus.

Metropätkä Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään tai edes Kivenlahteen ei muuta seudun joukkoliikennettä yhtenäiseksi järjestelmäksi, joka olisi kilpailukykyinen autoilulle. Vaihtamiseen ja satunnaisiin aikatauluihin perustuva liikenne ei tule koskaan saamaan muita matkustajia kuin niitä, joiden on syystä tai toisesta pakko käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Mutta olen kuullut, että tätä pidetään ihan hyvänä ajatuksena ja joukkoliikenteen "kehittäminen" tarkoittaa autoilun haittaamista, jotta pakkomatkustajien osuus kasvaa.

Keski-Euroopassa, missä joukkoliikennettä kehitetään oikeasti, matkustajia houkutellaan joukkoliikenteeseen tarjoamalla parempaa palvelua kuin autolla ajaminen. Siksi siellä ei eletä puolen vuosisadan takaisissa periaatteissa kuten täällä.

Tässä valossa ymmärrän oikein hyvin Kokoomusta, joka haluaa keskustatunnelille asemakaavan. Kun kerran ei kehitetä joukkoliikennettä, niin pitäisi kehittää edes autoilua, jotta kaupunki ei näivety. Kyllä Kokoomuskin tänä iltana kannattaa valtuustossa yhtenä suuna metroa, mutta ei siellä kukaan usko, että se auttaa autoiluun niin, ettei keskustatunnelia enää heidän mielestään tarvittaisi.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Mäntsälässä rautatieasema on tyhmässä paikassa kaukana kylän ulkopuolella. On suorastaan ihme että junalla matkustaa niinkin paljon kuin nyt kulkee. Pääradan taajamissa tilanne on aivan toinen.


Tässä tullaan taas siihen yhdyskuntarakenteen ja liikenneyhteyksien suunnittelemiseen yhdessä. Mäntsälästä matkustetaan paljon, jota ihmettelen minäkin. Ehkä se vain kertoo kieltään junan houkuttelevuudesta, että sinne ollaan valmiita tulemaan autolla, eikä mennä suoraan perille, kun lähdetään ajelemaan. Toivottavasti Mäntsälässä nyt saadaan aikaiseksi kaavoittaa aseman ympäristöön mahdollisimman paljon ja tehokkaasti, ei mitään omakotimattoa. Laadukas kerrostaloasuminenkin lähipalveluin houkuttelee ihmisiä, myös kehyskuntiin. Odottaa voi myös jotain tältä Orimattilan radanvarsihankkeelta.

Eikös tuo Mäntsälän aseman bussiyhteysongelma voitaisi ratkaista aika hyvin sillä, että hyödynnettäisiin jo valmiiksi kulkevia vakio- ja pikavuoroja syöttöliikenteenä? Ainakin Mäntsälästä Riihimäelle menevät bussit kulkevat tuota kautta ja moni muukin bussi varmaan ainakin aseman tuntumasta.

----------


## teme

> Vaihtamiseen ja satunnaisiin aikatauluihin perustuva liikenne ei tule koskaan saamaan muita matkustajia kuin niitä, joiden on syystä tai toisesta pakko käyttää joukkoliikennettä.


Antero ottaa ja hengittää vähän, ei tämä Helsingin joukkoliikenne nyt noin huonoa ole. Säteittäiset yhteydet ovat pääsääntöisesti ihan hyvät muutamaa paikkaa lukuunottamatta, ja niin kauan kun asuu lähellä asemaa tai ratikkapysäkkiä niin joukkoliikennettä käyttää ihan ilokseen. Ongelma on se että niitä ratikkapysäkkejä ja asemia on liian vähän.

Säteittäisetkin yhteydet auttaisivat poikittaisliikennettäkin jos ne olisivat heilureita eikä junaa tarvitsisi vaihtaa keskustassa. Jos lähijunat ja metron saisi yhdistettyä (oletan kehäradan ja Länsimetron Matinkylään saakka), voisi lähijunaliikenteen toteuttaa seuraavina neljänä heilurilinjaa:
A) Matinkylä - Keskusta - Vuosaari / Mellunmäki (metro)
B)  Matinkylä - Keskusta - Tikkurila - Myyrmäki - Keskusta - Vuosaari / Mellunmäki 
C) Leppävaara - Keskusta - Vuosaari / Mellunmäki
D) Kirkkonummi - Keskusta - Kerava (Pisara)

Tämä ratkoisi nimenomaan (paremman termin puutteessa) pitkien poikittaismatkojen ongelmaa, tyyliin Keilaniemi - Tikkurila, koska voitaisiin käyttää nopeita raskasraiteita, kun taas lyhyt poikittaisliike malliin Haaga - Otaniemi sujuisi kätevimmin Jokereilla.

Meillä ollaan valmiit pistämään miljardi siihen että Itäkeskuksesta pääsee isolla junalla vaihtamatta Tapiolaan, mutta miksei vastaava yhteys välillä Leppävaara - Itäkeskus kiinnosta ketään?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Säteittäiset yhteydet ovat pääsääntöisesti ihan hyvät muutamaa paikkaa lukuunottamatta, ja niin kauan kun asuu lähellä asemaa tai ratikkapysäkkiä niin joukkoliikennettä käyttää ihan ilokseen. Ongelma on se että niitä ratikkapysäkkejä ja asemia on liian vähän.


Niinpä juuri. Nyt pannaan miljardi likoon ja saadaan 7 pysäkkiä - paikkoihin, joissa jo on varsin hyvän joukkoliikennepalvelun merkittävät pysäkit. Kymmenien muiden liityntäliikennepysäkeiksi muuttuvien pysäkkien palvelu sen sijaan heikkenee.




> Meillä ollaan valmiit pistämään miljardi siihen että Itäkeskuksesta pääsee isolla junalla vaihtamatta Tapiolaan, mutta miksei vastaava yhteys välillä Leppävaara - Itäkeskus kiinnosta ketään?


Hyvä kysymys. Vastaus löytynee siitä, että kyse ei ole joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä, vaan arvovaltasodasta ja rakennus- ja kiinteistökeinottelusta.

Esittämäsi ajatus raskaan raideliikenteen VERKOSTA on erittäin hyvä, mutta oikeasti ei haluta mitään sinne päinkään. Metro esimerkiksi halutaan kuljettajattomaksi, mikä vain kasvattaa sen yhteensopimattomuutta muuhun seudun liikennejärjestelmään, kun järkevä kehittämien kulkisi aivan toiseen suuntaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esittämäsi ajatus raskaan raideliikenteen VERKOSTA on erittäin hyvä, mutta oikeasti ei haluta mitään sinne päinkään. Metro esimerkiksi halutaan kuljettajattomaksi, mikä vain kasvattaa sen yhteensopimattomuutta muuhun seudun liikennejärjestelmään, kun järkevä kehittämien kulkisi aivan toiseen suuntaan.


Jos joutuu esim työmatkansa aikana vaihtamaan vain kerran, niin se ei ole paha juttu. Mutta useampi kerta alkaa jo rassata hermoja. 

En näen mitään järkeä yhdstää metro ja lähijuna teknisessä mielessä, ei edes silloin kun Pisara on valmis. Riittää että asemat  rakennetaan sellaisiksi että vaihtaessa ei joudu kävelemään turhan pitkiä matkoja. Liukuportaiden pitäisi olla sellaiset että ne vetävät väkeä kunnolla, ja mahdollisesti nopeutta voisi nostaa niissä hieman. Esim Tukholmassa ja monessa muussa kaupungissa jossa on laajempi metroverkosto, nin metrojen liukuportaat pyörivät nopeammin kuin meillä, eivätkä ihmiset silti kaatuile niissä. 

Mitä lähijunaliikenteeseen tulee, niin ihmettelen miksi ei kukaan edes YTV:llä ole ehdottanut raiteen rakentamista Käpylästä Metsälän kautta Haagaan joka yhdistäisi pää-ja rantaradan. Osa raiteista on jopa valmiina, puuttuu vain n kilometri. Sillä tavalla saataisiin aikaan nopea poikittaisyhteys. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos joutuu esim työmatkansa aikana vaihtamaan vain kerran, niin se ei ole paha juttu. Mutta useampi kerta alkaa jo rassata hermoja.


Juuri tämän vuoksi vastustan liityntäliikennejärjestelmää. Etenkin kun vaihdot tehdään mahdollisimman hankaliksi sekä kävelymatkojen että aikatauluttomuuden kanssa. 




> En näen mitään järkeä yhdstää metro ja lähijuna teknisessä mielessä, ei edes silloin kun Pisara on valmis. Riittää että asemat  rakennetaan sellaisiksi että vaihtaessa ei joudu kävelemään turhan pitkiä matkoja.


Siis vaihtoja ei saisi olla, mutta järjestelmää ei ole tarpeen tehdä sellaiseksi, että vaihdot vähenisivät? Yksi erittäin painava syy tekniseen yhteensopivuuteen on investoinneissa säästäminen. Ei Helsingin alla tarvita kahda rinnakkaista metroa, toinen ilmajohdolla ja 550 mm laitureilla ja toinen sivukiskolla ja metrin laitureilla. Mutta louhinta- ja rakennusalalle tällainen ratkaisu toki sopii mainiosti.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis vaihtoja ei saisi olla, mutta järjestelmää ei ole tarpeen tehdä sellaiseksi, että vaihdot vähenisivät? Yksi erittäin painava syy tekniseen yhteensopivuuteen on investoinneissa säästäminen. Ei Helsingin alla tarvita kahda rinnakkaista metroa, toinen ilmajohdolla ja 550 mm laitureilla ja toinen sivukiskolla ja metrin laitureilla. Mutta louhinta- ja rakennusalalle tällainen ratkaisu toki sopii mainiosti.


Ei tarvita kahta rinnakkaista ei. Siis minulle riittää että rakennetaan joko Pisara tai Töölön metro. 

Jos Pisara rakennetaan, niin sen reitti pitäisi kiertää etelämpänä kuin Kaivokadulla, niin se ei olisi rinnakkainen nykyisen metron kanssa. Pisaran keskustan asemat voisivat olla Kampissa ja Esplanadilla. 

Olet joskus aikaisemin kirjoittanut että nykyisen metrotunnelin ja kulosaaren sillan kapasiteetti ei riitä metron haaroittamista ja jatkamista kovin moneen paikkaan enää. Kun metro mahdollisesti on rakennettu Sipoosen asti, alkaa kapasiteetti olla äärirajoillaan. Siksi Töölönkin metro pitäis olla kokonaan erillään nykyisestä jos se rakennetaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Jos Pisara rakennetaan, niin sen reitti pitäisi kiertää etelämpänä kuin Kaivokadulla, niin se ei olisi rinnakkainen nykyisen metron kanssa. Pisaran keskustan asemat voisivat olla Kampissa ja Esplanadilla.


Ehdottoman hyvä ajatus. Vielä jos Kampista rakennetaan suora kävely-yhteys (postitalon ali?) asematunneliin, niin kenelläkään ei ole mussutettavaa liian pitkästä kävelymatkasta Hauptbahnhofille.




> Olet joskus aikaisemin kirjoittanut että nykyisen metrotunnelin ja kulosaaren sillan kapasiteetti ei riitä metron haaroittamista ja jatkamista kovin moneen paikkaan enää. Kun metro mahdollisesti on rakennettu Sipoosen asti, alkaa kapasiteetti olla äärirajoillaan. Siksi Töölönkin metro pitäis olla kokonaan erillään nykyisestä jos se rakennetaan.


No oikeastaan Sipoon metro ei vaikuta tähän millään lailla. Sehän on käytännössä Mellunmäen metro pidennettynä. Jos Länsimetron jälkeen rakennetaan Töölön ja Sipoon metrot, HKL-metrolinjasto voisi olla seuraavanlainen:

 M1 (Kivenlahti-)Matinkylä-Vuosaaren satama
 M2 Pasila-Kamppi-Itäsalmi(-Söderkulla?)
(M3 Tapiola-Itäkeskus)

Kullekin linjalle riittää kolmen linjan mallissa vuoroväliksi 10 minuuttia. M3:n kanssa "päämetro-osuudella" Kampista Itikseen olisi noin kolmen-neljän minuutin vuoroväli. Ilman M3:a vuoroväli kuudessa minuutissa per linja toisi saman kolmen minuutin vuorovälin, mutta haaroilla saattaisi olla ylitarjontaa.

----------


## late-

> Jos joutuu esim työmatkansa aikana vaihtamaan vain kerran, niin se ei ole paha juttu. Mutta useampi kerta alkaa jo rassata hermoja.


Kuitenkin kannatat järjestelmää, jossa kaksi tai jopa kolme vaihtoa yleistyvät? Jos tehdään liityntäpainotteinen raskasraidejärjestelmä haaroja yhdistämättä, vaihtojen määrä kasvaa väistämättä. Yksi vaihto tulee haarojen välille ja lisäksi vaihtoja tulee liityntään tai liitynnästä.

Järjestelmän luonteen vuoksi (ei ole varaa tehdä tarpeeksi asemia) suuri osa käyttäjistä joutuu pysyvästi tekemään liityntävaihdon jommassa kummassa päässä reittiä ja puhtaan tilastollisesti moni joutuu vaihtamaan keskustassa. Osa käyttäjistä pääsee toki vähällä eli parhaassa tapauksessa asumaan ja työskentelemään saman heiluriparin varrelle, mutta selvästi useammalle tämä toteutuisi yhdistelemällä eri runkohaaroja.

Runkojen yhdistämisellä on toki huonotkin puolensa. Häiriöt leviävät ja yksittäisten kohteiden vuorovälit heikkenevät. Raskaan raideliikenteen pitäisi kuitenkin olla erittäin varmaa ja vuorovälien tiheitä. Jos ei ole tiheitä vuorovälejä, on luultavasti investoitu turhaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuitenkin kannatat järjestelmää, jossa kaksi tai jopa kolme vaihtoa yleistyvät? Jos tehdään liityntäpainotteinen raskasraidejärjestelmä haaroja yhdistämättä, vaihtojen määrä kasvaa väistämättä. Yksi vaihto tulee haarojen välille ja lisäksi vaihtoja tulee liityntään tai liitynnästä.
> 
> Järjestelmän luonteen vuoksi (ei ole varaa tehdä tarpeeksi asemia) suuri osa käyttäjistä joutuu pysyvästi tekemään liityntävaihdon jommassa kummassa päässä reittiä ja puhtaan tilastollisesti moni joutuu vaihtamaan keskustassa. Osa käyttäjistä pääsee toki vähällä eli parhaassa tapauksessa asumaan ja työskentelemään saman heiluriparin varrelle, mutta selvästi useammalle tämä toteutuisi yhdistelemällä eri runkohaaroja.


Oikeastan vastasit jo itse omaan kysymykseesi. Siksi kannatan järestelmää jonka runko koostuu nopeista ja harvemmin pysähtyvistä linjoista, koska niiden asemien tuntumiin joka tapauksessa tulee sijoittumaan paljon ihmisiä asumaan sekä työpaikkoja. Pitkällä juoksulla hyötyjiä tulee olemaan enemmän kuin häviäjiä. Oikeastaan ei ole pk-seudulla nytkään  harvinaista että sellainen jonka työ tai muu päivittäinen matka hoituu pelkästään busseilla, joutuu vaihtamaan vähintään kerran tai kaksi. Vaihtoehtona on todellakin suorat spagettimaisesti kiemurtelevat bussilinjat, jotka kulkevat harvoin. 




> Runkojen yhdistämisellä on toki huonotkin puolensa. Häiriöt leviävät ja yksittäisten kohteiden vuorovälit heikkenevät. Raskaan raideliikenteen pitäisi kuitenkin olla erittäin varmaa ja vuorovälien tiheitä. Jos ei ole tiheitä vuorovälejä, on luultavasti investoitu turhaan


Yksi metro Euroopassa jonka tiedän, jossa on suht hyvin onnistuttu laittaman eri puolelle kaupunkin päättyviä useita linjoja jotka käyttävät pätkittäin samaa keskustan runkoverkkoa, on München. Mutta sen rakentaminen joka puolelle kaupunkia on varmaan ollut aikoinaan aika kallista ja silloin kun viimeksi ajelin sillä, tuntui jotenkin että oli "tyhjäkäyntiä", ainakin Helsinkiin ainokaiseen metrolinjaan verrattuna. On voinut johtua myös siitä että oli viikonloppu eikä arkipäivä.

Periaatteessa ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan että VR:n lähijunaliikenne ja metro yhdistettäisiin samaksi järjestelmäksi. Jos tilanne nyt olisi sellainen, olisi suoria reittivaihtoehtoja enemmän ja toisi melko varmasti uusia matkustajia seudullisen joukkoliikenteen piiriin.  Mutta VR:n ja HKL:n erilaisen yrityskulttuurin ja laitosten omistussuhtet ja poliittiset intressit tuntien se lienee mahdotonta ainakaan 30 vuoteen. Kaupallinen integraatio olisi ensimmäinen askel yhdistämiseen,  ensiksi pitäisi toteuttaa edes yhteinen linjakartta.

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Jos Pisara rakennetaan, niin sen reitti pitäisi kiertää etelämpänä kuin Kaivokadulla, niin se ei olisi rinnakkainen nykyisen metron kanssa. Pisaran keskustan asemat voisivat olla Kampissa ja Esplanadilla.


Pisaralle tulisi mielestäni rakentaa ainakin yksi asema, esimerkiksi juuri Kamppiin, jossa vaihto junan ja metron välillä hoituisi samassa tasossa. Eli juna pysähtyy laiturin toiselle puolelle, metro toiselle, ja tahdistaa aikataulut siten, että pääsee kävelemään saman tien junasta laiturin toisella puolella odottavaan metroon. Näin vaihdosta ei mielestäni olisi käytännössä yhtään haittaa. Mikäli joudutaan vaihtamaan tasoa, ja odottelemaan seuraavaa junaa tai metroa, on vaihdosta huomattavasti haittaa, joka karsii matkustajiakin.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Pisara rakennetaan, niin sen reitti pitäisi kiertää etelämpänä kuin Kaivokadulla, niin se ei olisi rinnakkainen nykyisen metron kanssa. Pisaran keskustan asemat voisivat olla Kampissa ja Esplanadilla.


Mikäli vaihtojen ja niistä aiheutuvan vaivan määrä halutaan minimoida tulisi Pisaran keskusta-asema rakentaa Rautatientorin metroaseman välittömään yhteyteen. Sillä, että eri raskasraidejärjestelmien asemia ripotellaan suhteellisen tiheään ympäri keskusta-aluetta, kuitenkin omiin terminaaleihinsa ei saavuteta suurimman osan matkustajista kannalta mitään lisäarvoa, päinvastoin aiheutetaan ylimääräistä vaivaa mm. vaihtojen osalta.

Rautatientori on muutenkin huomattavasti järkevämpi risteysasema metrolle ja Pisaralle kuin Kamppi. Rautatientorille suuntautuu huomattavasti suurempi matkustajavirta ja vaihtoyhteydet kaikkiin muihinkin liikennevälineisiin ovat siellä paljon paremmat kuin Kampissa.

----------


## vristo

> Yksi metro Euroopassa jonka tiedän, jossa on suht hyvin onnistuttu laittaman eri puolelle kaupunkin päättyviä useita linjoja jotka käyttävät pätkittäin samaa keskustan runkoverkkoa, on München.


Kuten tästä Münchenin U-Bahn-linjakartasta näkyy on siellä kolme tällaista runko-osuutta, jossa kussakin on kaksi erillistä metrolinjaa. Ne sitten muodostavat kolmion keskelle Müncheniä, joissa on myös eri linjojen vaihtopaikat. Helsingissähän nykyisestä metrolinjasta on tulossa ensimmäinen tällainen vastaava, jossa on keskustan läpi kulkeva runko-osuus. Riippuen sitten vähän tulevista metroratkaisuista, voisi meillekin Helsinkiin muodostua tuollainen "kolmio" aivan keskustaan.

----------


## teme

> Periaatteessa ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan että VR:n lähijunaliikenne ja metro yhdistettäisiin samaksi järjestelmäksi. Jos tilanne nyt olisi sellainen, olisi suoria reittivaihtoehtoja enemmän ja toisi melko varmasti uusia matkustajia seudullisen joukkoliikenteen piiriin.  Mutta VR:n ja HKL:n erilaisen yrityskulttuurin ja laitosten omistussuhtet ja poliittiset intressit tuntien se lienee mahdotonta ainakaan 30 vuoteen.


Mitä jos kaupungit yksinkertaisesti ostaisivat RHK:lta kaupunkiradat ja muuttaisivat ne metroradoiksi joita liikennöi HKL? VR:n liikenne jäisi muille raiteille, Rautatieasemalta vapautuisi laitureita kun Pisaraan sijaan tehtäisiin liityntä metroon.

----------


## Kari

> Kuitenkin kannatat järjestelmää, jossa kaksi tai jopa kolme vaihtoa yleistyvät? Jos tehdään liityntäpainotteinen raskasraidejärjestelmä haaroja yhdistämättä, vaihtojen määrä kasvaa väistämättä. Yksi vaihto tulee haarojen välille ja lisäksi vaihtoja tulee liityntään tai liitynnästä.





> Oikeastan vastasit jo itse omaan kysymykseesi. Siksi kannatan järestelmää jonka runko koostuu nopeista ja harvemmin pysähtyvistä linjoista, koska niiden asemien tuntumiin joka tapauksessa tulee sijoittumaan paljon ihmisiä asumaan sekä työpaikkoja.


Näinhän Länsiväylän nykyiset bussitkin toimivat: pysähdyksiä on paljon Espoon lähiöissä, mutta Länsiväylällä vain muutama. Myös tietyt solmupisteet (esim. Tapiola) ovat tiiviimmin rakennettuja ja niillä on hyvä palvelutarjonta.

Late- totesi aivan oikein, että liityntäliikennejärjestelmä (kuten Länsimetro) lisää vaihtojen määrää. Toisaalta liityntään ja runkolinjoihin perustuva järjestely saattaa olla suoria bussilinjoja (tai miksei ratikkaakin) parempi tästä huolimatta, mikäli:
1) runkolinja on niin paljon nopeampi, että vaihtojen haitat ovat pienemmät kuin nopeudesta saatava hyöty,
2) runkolinjalla toteutettu järjestelmä on taloudellisesti tehokkaampi, kun suuria massoja liikutetaan junalla, jonka kustannustaso ei juuri nouse vaikka matkustajamäärät kasvavat, jolloin kalliit investointikustannukset saadaan katettua halvemmilla operointikustannuksilla ja/tai
3) tarvitaan järeä yhteys, koska kevyempien järjestelmien kapasiteetti ei riitä.

Länsimetrossa mikään yllä olevista ei toteudu.

Kari

----------


## vristo

Helsinkin on valloittamassa metrollaan lähes koko kaupunkia ja sen rajojenkin ulkopuolelle, mutta ei aivan kaikkea, sillä pieni ja urhea Lauttasaari pitää puoliaan viimeiseen saakka pahuuden voimia ja saarelle tunkeutuvaa helsinkiläistä imperialismia vastaan, jonka ruumiillistuma metro on ja joka uhkaa tuoda asutusta sekä tuntemattomia muukalaisia jopa itäisestä Helsingistä sinne. Pitäkää puolenne viimeiseen saakka ja onhan teillä se salainen ase: läppäsilta! Silta pystyyn ja miehet koolle; tästä ette mene!  :Smile: 

Hesari tänään:Lauttasaari-Seura aikoo valittaa Koivusaaren metroasemasta

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä jos kaupungit yksinkertaisesti ostaisivat RHK:lta kaupunkiradat ja muuttaisivat ne metroradoiksi joita liikennöi HKL? VR:n liikenne jäisi muille raiteille, Rautatieasemalta vapautuisi laitureita kun Pisaraan sijaan tehtäisiin liityntä metroon.


Se olisi teoriasssa ihan mahdollista, mutta minkä hintaisiksi nykyiset kaupunkiradat arvioitaisiin tulisi aika kova riita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikäli vaihtojen ja niistä aiheutuvan vaivan määrä halutaan minimoida tulisi Pisaran keskusta-asema rakentaa Rautatientorin metroaseman välittömään yhteyteen. Sillä, että eri raskasraidejärjestelmien asemia ripotellaan suhteellisen tiheään ympäri keskusta-aluetta, kuitenkin omiin terminaaleihinsa ei saavuteta suurimman osan matkustajista kannalta mitään lisäarvoa, päinvastoin aiheutetaan ylimääräistä vaivaa mm. vaihtojen osalta.


Mun ehdotuksessani Pisaran Kampin asema olisi suurinpiirtein Lasipalatsin kohdalla raiteet Mannerheimintien suuntaisina, josta vedettäisiin suoraan laiturilta liukuradoilla varustetut kävelytunnelit sekä Rautatientorin metroasemalle että Kamppiin, niin että vaihdot sujuisivat mahdollisimman helposti. 

Esplanadin asemaa siinä tapauksessa että rakennetaan Pisara Töölän metron sijaan, perustelen sillä, että Töölön metrollekin on suunniteltu asema sinne. Espan ja sen ympäristön merkitystä Helsingille ei voi kiistää ja se ansaitsee kyllä jossain vaiheessa maanalaisen aseman, oli toiset mieltä mitä tahansa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Se olisi teoriasssa ihan mahdollista, mutta minkä hintaisiksi nykyiset kaupunkiradat arvioitaisiin tulisi aika kova riita.


Ei tämä nyt minusta niin vaikeata ole. Käytetään nyrkkisääntönä, että kaupungin omistamasta metroradasta valtio maksaa 30%. Kaupunkiradat yksi kerrallaan:

1) Martinlaakson rata: "Rata maksoi 110 miljoonaa markkaa, josta Vantaa maksoi 20 mmk, Helsinki 57 mmk ja VR 33 mmk." (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vantaankosken_rata) Eli valtion osuus oli jo 1975 tasan 30%, minkä se olisi maksanut vastaavasta metrostakin jos se olisi jäänyt kaupunkien omistukseen. Siirtohinta kaupungeille nolla euroa. (Aiemman sivulla kuitenkin sanotaan valtion osuuden olleen 50%???)

2) Keravan kaupunkirata. Rakennettu 1972 - 2004. Jonkinlainen kirjanpitoharjoitus tästäkin tulee, arvataan: Neljäs raide Tikkurilla - Kerava välillä maksoi noin 50 miljoonaa euroa josta valtio maksoi vähän yli 70%. Sanotaan nyt pyöreästi koko Pasila - Kerava radan arvoksi 200 miljoonaa euroa, ja kaupungeille maksettavaksi tuosta 40%. Eli 80 miljoonaa.

3) Leppävaaran kaupunkirata maksoi 165 miljoonaa, kustannusjako 70 -30. 40% tuosta 66 miljoonaa.

4) Kehärata metromaisella rahoitusosuudella 70 Vantaa - 30 valtio tarkoittaa suurin piirtein 100 miljoonan lisälaskua.

Yhteensä siis noin 250 miljoonaa euroa. Aiemmin tällä foorumilla on laskettu, että VR:n operoima lähijunaliikenne maksaa 20 miljoonaa enemmän kuin HKL:n vastaava metroliikenne. Teoriassa tuolle 250 miljoonalle saa siis 8% tuoton ihan vain kilpailuttamalla liikenne. Valtio voi vaikka sitoutua tekemään tuolla 250 miljoonalla oikorataa lentokentälle.

Ajan kanssa voidaan joko muuttaa lähijunarata metrostandardiin tai toisinpäin, ihan sama minulle. Töölön metron (neljä maanalaista asemaa, 300 miljoonaa) ja Pisara-radan (kolme maanalaista asemaa, 350 miljoonaa) sijasta tehdään yksi asema Töölöön, raiteet Pasilasta sen kautta Kamppiin ja idässä Hakaniemeen, ehkä 150 miljooonaa eli suurinpiirtein saman verran kuin Helsingin osuus olisi pelkästä Pisarasta.

----------


## teme

> 4) Kehärata metromaisella rahoitusosuudella 70 Vantaa - 30 valtio tarkoittaa suurin piirtein 100 miljoonan lisälaskua.
> 
> Yhteensä siis noin 250 miljoonaa euroa. Aiemmin tällä foorumilla on laskettu, että VR:n operoima lähijunaliikenne maksaa 20 miljoonaa enemmän kuin HKL:n vastaava metroliikenne. Teoriassa tuolle 250 miljoonalle saa siis 8% tuoton ihan vain kilpailuttamalla liikenne.


Äsh, kehärata tarkottaisi 200 miljoonan lisälaskua ja 20 on vajaa 6% 350...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yhteensä siis noin 250 miljoonaa euroa.


Kuvittelisin, että valtio ei myisi mitään vilkasliikenteistä rataansa alle käyvän arvon eli käytännössä mitä sellaisen tekeminen uutena maksaisi, joku tietty ikävähennys ehkä huomioiden. Kaikkin ratoihinhan on tehty jatkuvasti paljon kunnossapitoa jotka ymmärtääkseni radan osalta on valtio maksanut kaiken. Jos valtio myisi ratojaan Helsingille, Espoolle ja Vantaalle alle käyvän arvon, niin muissa Suomen kunissa alettasiiin vaatia että "me halutaan kanss".

Sitten pitäisi määritellä että mikä  on oikein "kaupunkirata"? 
Teknisesti Martanlaakson rata + Kehärata olisivat helpoin irroittaa, mutta jo pääradan lisäraiteet ovat oma kommervenkkinsä. Nehän jatkuat Keravalle asti ja rakennettiin eri vaiheissa. Kaupunkirataliikenne nielee nykyisin 50% Pasila-Kerava raidekapasiteetista, ja valtio haluaisi silloin tietenkin puolet koko pääradan käyvästä arvosta. 

Entä mitä ovat Pasilan ja Helsingin pääaseman väliset raiteet, jolla kaupunkiratojen junat ajavat ristiin rastiin. Entä Ilmalan varikko ja siihen johtavat raiteet, miten suuri osuus siitä on "kaupunkirataa"?

Jos tulisi kaupantekotilanne, niin valtio haluaisi tietenkin korvauksen kaikista investoinneistaan ratoihin, Ilmalaan jne vaikka uusi omistaja siirtäisi junen huollon vaikka Roihupellolle, samoin sähköradan laitteista käypään arvoon, vaikka uusi omistaja muuttaisi sen metroksi ja rakentaisi sivuvirtakiskot. 

Oikeastaan kannattaisi nykyinen tynkämetro myydä valtiolle siinä toiveessa että EU pakottaa Suomen muuttamaan lakejaan niin että rautatiehenkilöliikenne on pakko joka tapauksessa kilpailuttaa, mutta enpä usko että valtiota kiinnostaisi, noilla ehdoilla. 




> Ajan kanssa voidaan joko muuttaa lähijunarata metrostandardiin tai toisinpäin, ihan sama minulle. Töölön metron (neljä maanalaista asemaa, 300 miljoonaa) ja Pisara-radan (kolme maanalaista asemaa, 350 miljoonaa) sijasta tehdään yksi asema Töölöön, raiteet Pasilasta sen kautta Kamppiin ja idässä Hakaniemeen, ehkä 150 miljooonaa eli suurinpiirtein saman verran kuin Helsingin osuus olisi pelkästä Pisarasta.


Jos järjestelmät yhdistettäisiin teknisesti, nin eikö olis parempi johtaa vanhan U-metrosuunitelman mukaisesti Martinlaakson rata ja rantaradan kaupunkirata suoraan Huopalahden asemalta Munkkiniemen, Meilahden ja Töölön kautta Kamppiin, tehdä kunniakierros Espan kautta ja sieltä ylös Hakaniemeen, jonka jälkeen vielä yksi asema Vallilan paikkeilla ennen Pasilaa, jossa se yhtyisi päärataan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kuvittelisin, että valtio ei myisi mitään vilkasliikenteistä rataansa alle käyvän arvon eli käytännössä mitä sellaisen tekeminen uutena maksaisi, joku tietty ikävähennys ehkä huomioiden.


Pitäisin kirjanpitoarvoa ihan järkevänä tässä tapauksessa.




> Kaikkin ratoihinhan on tehty jatkuvasti paljon kunnossapitoa jotka ymmärtääkseni radan osalta on valtio maksanut kaiken..


Niin ja ne ovat myös kuluneet samalla, eli ei niitä voi oikein uudenkaan hinnalla myydä... Nuo omat lukuni olivat valistuneita arvauksia. Varsinaisesti haluaisin sanoa kolme asiaa:

Ensinnäkin, tässä ei ole mitään mistä kirjanpitäjät ei selviäisi ilman suurempia riitoja. Toiseksi, järjestelmien yhdistämisen kannalta olisi luultavasti välttämätöntä että olisi yksi omistaja radoilla. Kolmanneksi, tuo rahaliikenne hoituisi järkevimmin jonkun kaupunkien ja valtion välisen kokonaisraidepaketin osana.




> Jos järjestelmät yhdistettäisiin teknisesti, nin eikö olis parempi johtaa vanhan U-metrosuunitelman mukaisesti Martinlaakson rata ja rantaradan kaupunkirata suoraan Huopalahden asemalta Munkkiniemen, Meilahden ja Töölön kautta Kamppiin, tehdä kunniakierros Espan kautta ja sieltä ylös Hakaniemeen, jonka jälkeen vielä yksi asema Vallilan paikkeilla ennen Pasilaa, jossa se yhtyisi päärataan?


Pasilan ohittaminen ei tunnu fiksulta, eli en lämpene.

Teknisesti yksinkertaisimmillaan jotenkin näin:
Raiteet 7 ja 8 (M/A-juna) käännetään Pisaran tavoin ennen Helsinginkadun ylitystä Töölöön päin Oopperan asemalle. Tästä jatketaan vanhoille Kampin kääntöraiteille ja sieltä edelleen Kamppiin. Hakaniemen jälkeen taas tehdään kääntöraiteet Pasilaan raiteille 1 ja 2.

----------


## vristo

> Mitähän takaa-ajatuksia Kurrella ja Timolla mahtaa olla? Varmistaa että kuljetukset ulkomaailmaan pelaavat edes omalla laivalla sitten kun Espoo on julistautunut itsenäiseksi valtioksi, eronnut EU:sta ja katkaissut metron ja kaikki muunkin liikenteen maitse "itäiseen satamakaupunkiin"?


Helsingin "taiwan"; Espoo  :Wink: . Kumpikin ovat yhtä mieltä siitä, että vain yksi Helsinki on, mutta eri mieltä siitä, mikä sen nimi on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäkää puolenne viimeiseen saakka ja onhan teillä se salainen ase: läppäsilta! Silta pystyyn ja miehet koolle; tästä ette mene!


Mitä mitä? Läppäsiltahan on metromafian salainen ase! Jos Lauttasaaren metroasemalle ei vaan tulekaan käyttäjiä, niin HKL nostaa sillan pysyvästi pystyy ja johan loppui autolla ajo Larusta Helsinkiin. Suorien bussilinjojenkin ongelma ratkeaa. Ja HS kertoo, miten siltaa vain kokeiltiin, mutta siihen tuli yllättävä vika, joka estää laskemasta siltaa ainakaan seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana.

Jos asiaa kirjotetaan, niin Koivusaaren kaavoittaminen on eri asia kuin metron vastustus tai myötäily. Koivusaaren ja metron on kytkenyt toisiinsa metromafia, eivät Lauttasaaren partisaanit. Kyllä metron voi tehdä myös ilman Koivusaaren asemaa, mutta kun metromafia on hätääntynyt siitä, millä metro maksetaan, niin he ovat keksineet täyttää merta Koivusaaren ympärillä ja myydä sen rakennusoikeutena.

Hyvä idea muuten, mutta meillä on tässä maassa tietty lainsäädäntö, jota edes periaatteessa pitäisi noudattaa. Sen lainsäädännön mukaan ensin selvitetään, onko kaavoittamiselle edellytykset, ja sitten vasta kaavoitetaan. Nyt Helsingin valtuusto on asiallisesti päättänyt niin, että kyllä vaan kaavoitetaan, oli edellytyksiä tai ei. Kyllä siitä sopiikin valittaa, ettei lakia noudateta  vai?

Metromafiahan olisi myös voinut päättää noudattaa lakia ja esittää, että varaudutaan Koivusaaren aseman rakentamiseen, jos sellainen osoittautuu tarpeellisesksi. Mutta kun metroa ei näemmä voi suunnitella sen mukaan, onko se tarpeellinen vai ei.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metromafiahan olisi myös voinut päättää noudattaa lakia ja esittää, että varaudutaan Koivusaaren aseman rakentamiseen, jos sellainen osoittautuu tarpeellisesksi. Mutta kun metroa ei näemmä voi suunnitella sen mukaan, onko se tarpeellinen vai ei.


Onko se sinun mielestäsi huono asia, että Koivusaaren rakennetaan uusi kaupunginosa sekä metroasema samassa yhteydessä kun talotkin nouevat paikalle, jos tehtäisiin sellainen "olettamus" että kaikki luvat olisivat lainmukaisessa järjestyksessä anottu ja saatu? 

Mitä jos käännettäisiin asia toisinpäin: Laajasalon öljysatamaan oltaisiin rakentamassa uusi raitiotie kantakaupungista Kruunuvuorenselän poikki, mutta Laajasalon vanhat asukkaat vastustaisivat uuden kaupunginosan rakentamista öljysatamaan, niinikään ainakin osa heistä vastustaa raitiotietä Laajasaloon jyrkästi, koska se pilaa maiseman. Mikä olisi oikea tapa edetä, jos kuitenkin hankkeen kannattavuus edellyttää öljysataman alueen rakentamista asuinalueeksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Onko se sinun mielestäsi huono asia, että Koivusaaren rakennetaan uusi kaupunginosa sekä metroasema samassa yhteydessä kun talotkin nouevat paikalle, jos tehtäisiin sellainen "olettamus" että kaikki luvat olisivat lainmukaisessa järjestyksessä anottu ja saatu?


Se pitääkö tuo olettamus paikkansa testattaneen oikeudessa:



> Lauttasaari-Seura aikoo valittaa Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston keskiviikkoisesta päätöksestä rakentaa metroasema Koivusaareen. Asiasta kertoi Ylen aikainen. 
> 
> Seuran kaavatyöryhmän puheenjohtajan Yrjö Palotien mukaan päätös hipoo laillisuuden rajoja, koska alueella ei ole osayleiskaavaa, eikä ympäristövaikutusten arviointimenettelyä ole viety loppuun. 
> 
> Koivusaareen kaavaillaan rakennettavaksi yli tuhat asuntoa. Lisäksi metroaseman piiriin suunnitellaan toimitiloja.


http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135236583819

Sinänsä olen sitä mieltä, että asunnot ja joukkoliikenne pitää suunnitella samaan aikaan, mutta ei se ole mikään syy eikä peruste ohittaa esim. YVA-menettelyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinänsä olen sitä mieltä, että asunnot ja joukkoliikenne pitää suunnitella samaan aikaan, mutta ei se ole mikään syy eikä peruste ohittaa esim. YVA-menettelyä.


Onko muuten laissa mitään estettä rakentaa metroasema paikalle jossa ei ole vielä mitään asutusta tai muuta merkittävää toimintaa? Tietysti metron rakennuttaja ottaa sen riskin että paikalle ei saa rakentaa mitään, mutta näin teoriassa?

YVA-menetely on jo tehty itse metron osalta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko se sinun mielestäsi huono asia, että Koivusaaren rakennetaan uusi kaupunginosa sekä metroasema samassa yhteydessä kun talotkin nouevat paikalle, jos tehtäisiin sellainen "olettamus" että kaikki luvat olisivat lainmukaisessa järjestyksessä anottu ja saatu?


Ei ole, vaan se on juuri kuten pitääkin tehdä. Mutta asioiden järjestys on niin päin, että ensin päätetään maankäytöstä ja sitten sitä palvelevasta liikenteestä. Ei niin, että ensin päätetään rakentaa metroasema ja sitten sanotaan, että nyt on pakko rakentaa taloja sitä metroasemaa varten. Valtuuston listatekstissä joka hyväksyttiin päätökseksi sanotaan, että hanke EDELLYTTÄÄ Koivusaaren rakentamista. Eli silloin päätetään myös Koivusaaren rakentamisesta, kun kerran päätetään hankeesta, joka koivusaaren rakentamista edellyttää.




> Mitä jos käännettäisiin asia toisinpäin: Laajasalon öljysatamaan oltaisiin rakentamassa uusi raitiotie kantakaupungista Kruunuvuorenselän poikki, mutta Laajasalon vanhat asukkaat vastustaisivat uuden kaupunginosan rakentamista öljysatamaan, niinikään ainakin osa heistä vastustaa raitiotietä Laajasaloon jyrkästi, koska se pilaa maiseman. Mikä olisi oikea tapa edetä, jos kuitenkin hankkeen kannattavuus edellyttää öljysataman alueen rakentamista asuinalueeksi?


Se tapa, millä siellä on edettykin.

Ensin on yleiskaavassa päätetty, että öljysatama muutetaan asuinalueeksi ja sitä tukee suora raideliikenne Helsingin niemeltä. Yleiskaava on hoidettu asiallisesti myös vaikutusten arvioinnin osalta. Koivusaaresta ei ole tehty yleiskaavaa eikä osayleiskaavaa.

Sitten suunnitellaan osayleiskaava sekä tutkitaan liikenneyhteyden teknisiä vaihtoehtoja sekä linjausvaihtoehtoja. Sekä kaavoitus että liikennesuunnittelu etenevät MRL:n mukaisesti. Asukkaatkin ovat osallistuneet valittamalla ja huomautukset on käsitelty kuten laki edellyttää.




> Onko muuten laissa mitään estettä rakentaa metroasema paikalle jossa ei ole vielä mitään asutusta tai muuta merkittävää toimintaa? Tietysti metron rakennuttaja ottaa sen riskin että paikalle ei saa rakentaa mitään, mutta näin teoriassa?


Tietenkin saa rakentaa metroaseman meren keskelle moottoritien alle. Mutta se metroaseman rakentaja ei ota mitään riskiä, koska se ei ole missään vastuussa metroasemasta kenellekään. Me kaupunkilaisethan sen metroaseman maksamme, oli se turha tai ei.




> YVA-menetely on jo tehty itse metron osalta.


YVA ei ole selvitys metroaseman tarpeellisuudesta, vaan sen vaikutuksista. Eikä se korvaa mitenkään kaavoitusprosessia ja siihen liittyvää vaikutusten arviointia.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

Paljon porua länsimetrosta, hyvä vai huono. Mielestäni hyvä. Kuitenkin minua kiinnostaa enemmänkin länsimetron linjaukset, ja niiden järkevyydet. Sopassa on tietenkin niin monta keittäjää, että linjauksesta tulee väkisinkin kompromissien kompromissi ja mahdollisimman vähän porua aiheuttava.

Kysyisin minkä takia länsimetro päätettiin rakentaa kokonaan tunneliin. Tilaahan olisi ollut rakentaa maanpäällisenä suunnilleen Keilaniemeen asti, Kuusisaarentien ja Otaniementien risteykseen saakka. Ruoholahden jälkeen olisi noustu Salmisaaressa pintaan ja kaarrettu Länsiväylän viereen. Länsiväylän viertä pitkin Karhusaareen, josta lyhyehkössä alituksessa Keilaniemen konttorien ali Karhusaarentietä Kohti Otaniemeä. Kuusisaarentien ja Otaniementien risteyksessä sitten tunneliin ja normaalia reittiä pitkin aina Jousenpuistoon saakka, josta jälleen maan pinnalle. Siitä Merituulentien viertä Niittykummun koulun eteläpuolitse kartassakin näkyvää tilanvarausta pitkin Matinkylään maanpäällisenä. 

Lauttasaaren metroasema tulisi "kulosaarimaisesti" hieman sivuun. Mutta toisaalta Lauttasaareen voisi jatkaa raitiotien Ruoholahdesta, joka palvelisi Helsingin keskustaan pyrkiviä muutenkin paremmin kuin metro. Etäisyys Helsingin keskustaan kun on raitiotiemäisen lyhyt. Espoon etäisempi sijainti tarvitseekin jo sitten sen järeämmän ratkaisun, eli metron. Lauttasaaren metroasema palvelisi niitä Lauttasaarelaisia, jotka haluavat mennä Helsingin toiselle puolelle, vaikkapa Sörnäisiin tai edemmäs Itä-Helsinkiin, tai sitten toisaalta Espooseen. Näin raitiotie ja metro tarjoaisivat eri funktiot, eri matkustustarpeelle.

Tunneliosuutta olisi näin ainoastaan Otaniemi-Jousenpuisto. Tosin Niittykummun paloaseman tienoilla tulisi lyhyt alitus, tien ja rakennuksen takia. Mutta enimmäkseen metrosta voisi katsella ulkomaisemia, merta ja länsiväylää. Mielestäni paljon mukavampaa matkantekoa, kuin tunnelissa ihmetellen että mitenköhän päin maailma tuolla ylhäällä juuri nyt on. Tapiolan ali on pakko mennä tunnelissa, mutta muualla se ei ole mikään välttämättömyys. Kaarresäteetkään eivät muodostu ongelmiksi, jos muutamissa paikoissa tien linjausta hieman muutetaan. Lähinnä Lauttasaaressa Länsiväylän linjausta pitäisi parissa kohtaa hieman siirtää, ja muutamia ramppeja laittaa uusiksi. Ei mielestäni niin iso juttu kuin tunnelin louhiminen. Ainoastaan Tapiolassa ja Otaniemessä olisi tunneliasemat, muissa maanpäälliset. 

Mitä mieltä.

----------


## kemkim

Jos säästöbudjetilla metro tehdään, niin tunnelissa kulkeva mieluummin kuin maan päällä kulkeva. Asemilla tarkenee silloin odottaakin junaa, maan päällä olisi oltava viimassa ja räntäsateessa. Tiedetään, maan päällinen asema voisi olla lämminkin, mutta ei sellaisia olla valmiita tekemään. Ongelmaksi muodostuisi lisäksi kylmä viima, joka tulisi junan mukana asemalle. Olisi tehtävä laituriovien tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Sellaista ratkaisua kannatan. Maan päällä kulkeva metro olisi tietysti maastoeste, joka on ikävä asia pyöräilijöille ja kävelijöille, joilla on jo nyt moottoriteitä esteenä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensin on yleiskaavassa päätetty, että öljysatama muutetaan asuinalueeksi ja sitä tukee suora raideliikenne Helsingin niemeltä. Yleiskaava on hoidettu asiallisesti myös vaikutusten arvioinnin osalta. Koivusaaresta ei ole tehty yleiskaavaa eikä osayleiskaavaa.


On totta että se, ettei koko saari ole yleiskaavassa, on huono juttu. Sitä yritettiin ymmärtääksen Korpisen taholta kovasti ajaa siihen, mutta vastustus oli kovaa koska ajankohta oli huono. Nimittäin silloin ei tiedetty ollenkaan tuleeko metro vai ei. Metron rakentaminen kun oli kokonaan kiinni Espoon tahdosta. Jos metroa ei olisi tullut, niin Koivusaari olisi saanut odottaa. Vasta syyskuussa 2006 alkoi varmistua että metro tulee.

Laajasalossa ei ole sitä ongelmaa että sinne suunniteltu pikaraitiotie jatkuisi toisen kunnan alueelle, ja että koko hankkeen toteuttamiskelpoisuus olisi kiinni siitä suostuuko se toinen kunta ottamaan raitiotien alueellensa. Metroahan ei Laajasaloon tule. Se "toinen kunta" joka siitä pitää huolen on tässä tapauksessa Puolustusvoimat joka ei halua luopua Santahaminan varuskuntakäytöstä.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos säästöbudjetilla metro tehdään, niin tunnelissa kulkeva mieluummin kuin maan päällä kulkeva. Asemilla tarkenee silloin odottaakin junaa, maan päällä olisi oltava viimassa ja räntäsateessa. Tiedetään, maan päällinen asema voisi olla lämminkin, mutta ei sellaisia olla valmiita tekemään. Ongelmaksi muodostuisi lisäksi kylmä viima, joka tulisi junan mukana asemalle. Olisi tehtävä laituriovien tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Sellaista ratkaisua kannatan. Maan päällä kulkeva metro olisi tietysti maastoeste, joka on ikävä asia pyöräilijöille ja kävelijöille, joilla on jo nyt moottoriteitä esteenä.


Mielestäni metro osittain ihan tavallisena rautatienä muistuttavana olisi kelvannut ihan hyvin. En tosiaan tiedä mitkä ovet ne perustelut että länsimetroradan pitää nyt mennä koko matkaltaan tunnelissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysyisin minkä takia länsimetro päätettiin rakentaa kokonaan tunneliin.


Viralliset perustelut tunnelille löytynevät Espoon valtuuston syyskuun 2006 päätöksen perusteluista. Pääperustelu lienee RaideYVA:ssa 2005 laskettu hinta. YVA:n mukaan tunnelimetro maksoi 452 M ja pintaratkaisu 516 M. Nythän on nähty, miten pielessä tämä tunnelin hinta-arvio oli. Ja tiedetään myös, miksi: tunnelimetrolta vaadittavia rakenneratkaisuja ei oltu otettu huomioon eli hinta perustui täysin vääränlaiseen suunnitelmaan.

Jos hankkeen kanssa olisi edetty asiallisesti, esisuunnittelun puutteiden paljastuttua olisi tietenkin kuulunut myöntää, että tunnelipäätös on syntynyt väärin perustein ja rakennevalinta olisi pitänyt tehdä uudelleen.




> Mielestäni paljon mukavampaa matkantekoa, kuin tunnelissa ihmetellen että mitenköhän päin maailma tuolla ylhäällä juuri nyt on.


Niin minustakin, itämetron käyttäjän kokemuksella.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos säästöbudjetilla metro tehdään, niin tunnelissa kulkeva mieluummin kuin maan päällä kulkeva. Asemilla tarkenee silloin odottaakin junaa, maan päällä olisi oltava viimassa ja räntäsateessa. Tiedetään, maan päällinen asema voisi olla lämminkin, mutta ei sellaisia olla valmiita tekemään.


Mutta eihän metroa tarvitse odottaa, miksi siis odottamisen pitäisi olla mukavaa?  :Wink: 

Omituinen on sellainen säästöbudjetti, joka on reilusti kalliimpi kuin tuhlailubudjetti. Ilmastoiduin odotustiloin (joita ei tarvita!) varustettu pinta-asema on monin kerroin halvempi kuin mahdollisimman halpa maanalainen asema.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos säästöbudjetilla metro tehdään, niin tunnelissa kulkeva mieluummin kuin maan päällä kulkeva. Asemilla tarkenee silloin odottaakin junaa, maan päällä olisi oltava viimassa ja räntäsateessa. Tiedetään, maan päällinen asema voisi olla lämminkin, mutta ei sellaisia olla valmiita tekemään.


Niin, miksiköhän ei? Jos kerran ollaan valmiita rakentamaan asema, jolla on valaistus päällä ympäri vuorokauden, ilmastointi, rullaporrasrivistöt useassa kerroksessa, jonkinnäköiset rakennukset myös maan pinnalla jne., niin miksi ihmeessä ei olisi mahdollista rakentaa yksinkertainen, lämpimähkö, valoisa ja ennenkaikkea halpa tuulensuoja? Aika huonot perustelut tunnelille, sanon minä. Pitäisikö kauppakeskuksetkin tulevaisuudessa rakentaa maan alle, jotta räntä ei sitten haittaisi?

----------


## kemkim

> miksi ihmeessä ei olisi mahdollista rakentaa yksinkertainen, lämpimähkö, valoisa ja ennenkaikkea halpa tuulensuoja? Aika huonot perustelut tunnelille, sanon minä. Pitäisikö kauppakeskuksetkin tulevaisuudessa rakentaa maan alle, jotta räntä ei sitten haittaisi?


Tunneliasemissa ei ole mahdollista säästää säänsuojista. Pinta-asemissa lämmitys on pois karsittavaa lisäherkkua. Siksi pintavaihtoehdossa lämmitettyä asemaa ei tehdä, jos ilman lämmitystäkin asema on mahdollista rakentaa. Tunneli ja hyvät asemat ovat tavallaan naimisissa keskenään, jos mennään minimibudjetilla, jossa ei ylimääräistä luksusta ole. Eihän tämä ole järkevää, mutta näin luulen.

----------


## antaeus

> Mutta enimmäkseen metrosta voisi katsella ulkomaisemia, merta ja länsiväylää. Mielestäni paljon mukavampaa matkantekoa, kuin tunnelissa ihmetellen että mitenköhän päin maailma tuolla ylhäällä juuri nyt on.


Että tunnelissa olisi epämukavampaa matkustaa en ainakaan minä kirjoita alle: parisenkymmentä vuotta Tukholman eri linjoilla matkustaneena ei minusta sillä ole väliä onko maan päällä vai alla: aika kuluu hyvin esim Metro-lehteä lukiessa, iPodia kuunnellessa, tai mobiilisurffauksella tai vaikkapa muitten ihmiset katselemisessa.
Hyödyt ovat myös suuret maanalaisessa radassa: vältät vetoiset, jääkylmät asemat ja keskinopeus on helpompi nostaa jos tunneli aivan suora. Aivan suoria ratojahan on vaikea järjestää maan päälle jos ei rakenna aivan rakentamattomalle alueelle.
Matka kestää yleensä max 20 minuuttia, useimmiten vähemmän. Verrattuna muihin asioihin joita 'pitää' tehdä niin se lienee varsin hyväksyttävä asia.

Ja lisäksi: jos matkustat viisi päivää viikossa samaa reittiä; kuinka usein katselet maisemia muutaman päivän jälkeen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja lisäksi: jos matkustat viisi päivää viikossa samaa reittiä; kuinka usein katselet maisemia muutaman päivän jälkeen?


Varmasti on henkilökohtainen juttu, miltä tuntuu matkustaa tunnelissa verrattuna maanpinnalla matkustamiseen. Mutta miksi sitten arvostetaan maisemia, miksi asuntoihin ja työpaikkoihin vaaditaan ikkunat ja miksi yläkerroksista ja pilvenpiirtäjistä maksetaan enemmän? Miksi rangaistuskeinona käytetään sulkemista ulkoilmasta ja valosta eroon?

Oletan, että syynä on perimmältään se, että ihmisen luonnollinen elinympäristö ei ole suljettu tila maan alla. Ihminen tarvitsee esim. viheralueita virkistäytymiseen, koska joutuu elämään itselleen luonnottomassa tilassa. Ihminen ei toimi, jos kosketus ulkoilmaan ja luontoon puuttuu tai häiriintyy.

USA:sta olen kuullut selvitetyn, että yritykset antavat arvoa sille, että työmatkan voi tehdä joukkoliikenteellä stressaavan automatkan sijaan. Työntekijät ovat virkeämpiä ja siten tuottavampia kun eivät ole kärsineet stressistä työmatkalla. Luulenpa, että sekin, joka väittää, ettei maan alla matkustamisesta ole mitään haittaa, voisi voida tietämättään paremmin, jos ei joutuisi matkustamaan maan alla. Ja sama pätee luultavasti autoilijoihin, jotka väittävät ärtyneinä, ettei ruuhkassa autolla tehdystä työmatkasta mitään haittaa ole joukkoliikenteeseen nähden.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varmasti on henkilökohtainen juttu, miltä tuntuu matkustaa tunnelissa verrattuna maanpinnalla matkustamiseen. Mutta miksi sitten arvostetaan maisemia, miksi asuntoihin ja työpaikkoihin vaaditaan ikkunat ja miksi yläkerroksista ja pilvenpiirtäjistä maksetaan enemmän? Miksi rangaistuskeinona käytetään sulkemista ulkoilmasta ja valosta eroon?


Minä en kuulu maanalaisen matkustamisen tuomitsijoihin mutta ei minulla ole maanpäällisiä metrojakaan mitään vastaan. 

Maanalaisuudesta on se hyöty matkustajalle, että tunnelissa on kesäisin 
sopivan vilpoisaa, kun talvella ja syksyllä on taas lämmintä. 

Maanpäällisyydestä on se hyöty, varsinkin jos on kyseessä silloilla kulkeva ns korkorata, että näkee maisemia hyvin. 

Paras metro olisi sellainen jossa osan matkasta mentäisiin maan alla ja osan päällä. Silloin ilma pääsee vaihtumaan vaunun sisällä, mutta ei kuumene liikaa kesällä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Tunneliasemissa ei ole mahdollista säästää säänsuojista. Pinta-asemissa lämmitys on pois karsittavaa lisäherkkua. Siksi pintavaihtoehdossa lämmitettyä asemaa ei tehdä, jos ilman lämmitystäkin asema on mahdollista rakentaa. Tunneli ja hyvät asemat ovat tavallaan naimisissa keskenään, jos mennään minimibudjetilla, jossa ei ylimääräistä luksusta ole. Eihän tämä ole järkevää, mutta näin luulen.


Olen samaa mieltä.

Jos joukkoliikenteestä halutaan houkutteleva vaihtoehto, pitää panostaa hyviin tiloihin. Nykyisestä infrasta lähinnä  metron tunneliasemat ja Kampin terminaali tarjoavat korkeatasoista asematilaa. Muualla värjötellään yleensä viimassa.

Joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuden lisäämiseksi pitää panostaa siihen, että vilkkaimmat asemat ja pysäkit tulevaisuudessa tarjoavat kunnollisen säänsuojan eikä vaan pieniä katoksia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuden lisäämiseksi pitää panostaa siihen, että vilkkaimmat asemat ja pysäkit tulevaisuudessa tarjoavat kunnollisen säänsuojan eikä vaan pieniä katoksia.


Mielestäni ainakin Rastilan ja Herttoniemen asemat ovat ihan riittäviä kylminä talvipäivinä. Tehokastakin se on, jos asema olisi vaikka Herttoniemen tapainen ja päälle olisi rakennettu toimistohotelli, jonka alakerroksissa olisi ruokakauppaa ja lounasravintolaa. Varmasti löytyisi yrityksiä siihen rakennukseen. Tällaisen aseman ei tarvitse olla kuin lievässä montussa, jos ollenkaan. Tunneliasema taas voisi halvimmillaan olla vain muutaman kymmenen metrin pituisessa cut-and-cover-tunnelissa, mutta sekin on mielestäni jo liioittelua, vaikka siinä olisi lasikatto luonnonvaloa tuomassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni ainakin Rastilan ja Herttoniemen asemat ovat ihan riittäviä kylminä talvipäivinä.


Ja Vuosaaresta tulee mieleen, että ainakaan rahaa ei ole säästetty sillä, että on tehty katetun ja suojaisan näköinen asema, joka on kuitenkin tehty ritilästä. Sen sijaan Puotila on erittäin halvalla tehty - mutta sehän onkin tilapäinen - mutta hyvin suojaisa. Myös vaatimattomimmat nykyasemista eli Siilitie ja Kulosaari ovat myöskin riittävän suojaisat, sillä kioskikopin puolella voi aivan hyvin odottaa, jos ulkoilmaa ei kestä. Tosin ei liene metroaseman rakentajan vika, jos ei enää ihmiset osaa pukeutua ulos mennessään.

Antero

PS: Onnittelut Vesalle tämän ketjun viestin nro 2000 kirjoittamisesta.

----------


## antaeus

> Varmasti on henkilökohtainen juttu, miltä tuntuu matkustaa tunnelissa verrattuna maanpinnalla matkustamiseen. Mutta miksi sitten arvostetaan maisemia, miksi asuntoihin ja työpaikkoihin vaaditaan ikkunat ja miksi yläkerroksista ja pilvenpiirtäjistä maksetaan enemmän? Miksi rangaistuskeinona käytetään sulkemista ulkoilmasta ja valosta eroon?


Mutta asuntojen maisema-arvostus onkin varsin epälooginen: olin avopuolisoni kanssa hänen lapsuuden kodissa käymässä kun se oli myynnissä kun vanhemmat olivat kuolleet ja tiskipenkin yllä oli näköala Mälarenin järvelle, näköala aivan ilman rakennuksia (varsin harvinaista Tukholman seudulla) ja mainitsin että 'tässähän sitä mielellään tiskaisi vaikka joka päivä kun on niin kaunista katseltavaa'. Sain vastauksen perheen vanhimmalta veljeltä: 'eihän tuossa mitään katseltavaa ole, minähän näin sen koko lapsuuteni ajan'.
Silmät tottuvat siihen mitä näkee joka päivä.
Sama asia oli yhdellä ystävälläni joka asuu entisissä Veroviraston talossa Medborgarplatsenilla: käväisin siellä ja ihastelin kaupungin valoja 23:a (!) kerroksesta. Hän ei pitänyt maisemaa mitenkään erikoisena enää. Hänhän oli asunut siellä jo melkein vuoden!

Summa summarum: se mitä näemme joka päivä ei ole erikoista jonkin ajan päästä. Vaihtelu se virkistää! Joten toistan vaan yhä mitä minä pidin radan ulkonaisuuden tärkeydestä: suurin osa ei istu ja ihaile kauniita maisemia!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sen sijaan Puotila on erittäin halvalla tehty - mutta sehän onkin tilapäinen - mutta hyvin suojaisa. Myös vaatimattomimmat nykyasemista eli Siilitie ja Kulosaari ovat myöskin riittävän suojaisat, sillä kioskikopin puolella voi aivan hyvin odottaa, jos ulkoilmaa ei kestä. Tosin ei liene metroaseman rakentajan vika, jos ei enää ihmiset osaa pukeutua ulos mennessään.


En ottanut Puotilaa esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, että siellä molemmista päistä jatkuu tunneli, ja itse tämän vuoksi pidän sitä oikeastaan tunneliasemana. Asemana kyllä loistava, ehkä kaupungin parhain ja varmasti kelpaisi myös espoolaisille. Siilitien ja Kulosaaren asemilla voisi lisäksi olla ehkä toisessakin päässä kopit tai sitten kuten Tukholman Gullmarsplanilla, eli keskellä kapea lasikoppi penkein varusteltuna. Toimii!

Kyllä toki pitäisi tyytyä siihen mitä on, kun pohjoisessa asutaan. Eivät ne mammutinmetsästäjätkään aikoinaan valittaneet, kun kylmänä päivänä piti lähteä töihin. Olisi jäänyt koko pohjoinen pallonpuolisko asuttamatta, jos olisi vaadittu tuolloin tunneleita joka puolelle.




> PS: Onnittelut Vesalle tämän ketjun viestin nro 2000 kirjoittamisesta.


Kiitos! Kyllähän me täällä olemme aiheesta rutisseet, puolesta ja vastaan. Eiköhän vaan jatketa. :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ja vielä tuosta Puotilasta, ja muutamaa muutakin koskien:
Aseman olisi voinut vielä ehkä suunnitella niin, että ainakin aseman itäpäädystä pääsisi laiturille käyttämättä portaita. Hissit eivät mielestäni ole ratkaisu, vaan rankaisu niille, jotka eivät pääse portaita pitkin kulkemaan.

Portaista tyhmin esimerkki taas löytyy Kalasatamasta. Hissi on siellä jopa nopeampi. Mutta näin hiljaisella asemalla se on myös epämielyttävämpi, koska sitä käytetään vessana. Onko Kalasataman "paloportaille" muuten suunnitelmia tulevaisuudessa? Onko järjestely väliaikainen vai tuleeko sinne joskus käytännöllisempi ratkaisu?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Portaista tyhmin esimerkki taas löytyy Kalasatamasta. Hissi on siellä jopa nopeampi.


Pystyhissit ovat kaikilla metroasemilla nopeampia kuin portaat. Hissi kulkee liukuporrasta nopeammin ja sillä on lyhyempi matka. Mutta hissin kapasiteetti on alhainen.

Ihan vinkkinä muillekin: Vaihto Kampissa busseihin ehdottomasti hissillä, jos on vähänkin kiire. Pääsee alta minuutissa ja hissi nousee vielä aivan lähtölaiturikäytävän päähän. Tämä on säästänyt minulle monet kerrat 15-20 min matka-aikaa tässä erinomaisessa liityntäliikennejärjestelmässä, joka on muka kaikkein nopein.  :Wink: 

Kalasataman hätäpoistumisportaat ovat arkkitehtoninen virhe, kun niistä on tehty sen näköiset kuin ne olisivat normaalit portaat. Moni asemalta länteen menevä varmaan haluaisikin mieluummin poistua aseman länsipäästä, mutta ei se nyt vaan käy. En oikeastaan ymmärrä, miksi portaita ei saisi käyttää. Ehkä ei ole viitsitty tehdä suojateitä ovien luokse.

Antero

----------


## teme

Yksi asia mitä en ymmärrä noissa metroasemissa, kun on kerran ovet molemmin puolin ja kumpikin raide omassa tunnelissa, niin miksi ihmeessä ne raiteet eivät voi olla ainakin asemilla kauempana toisistaan? Oletetaan että raiteiden väli olisi vaikka 30 metriä. Laiturit voisivat olla vaikka alas sukeltavan joukkoliikennekadun molemmin puolin, ostoskeskuksen keskuskäytävän reunoilla, rinteessä niin että laituritaso on maanpinnassa...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yksi asia mitä en ymmärrä noissa metroasemissa, kun on kerran ovet molemmin puolin ja kumpikin raide omassa tunnelissa, niin miksi ihmeessä ne raiteet eivät voi olla ainakin asemilla kauempana toisistaan? Oletetaan että raiteiden väli olisi vaikka 30 metriä. Laiturit voisivat olla vaikka alas sukeltavan joukkoliikennekadun molemmin puolin, ostoskeskuksen keskuskäytävän reunoilla, rinteessä niin että laituritaso on maanpinnassa...


Olen nähnyt tällaisia innovatiivisia viritelmiä maailmalla. Mutta meillä ei taida tulla kysymykseen, koska meillä ei ole varaa rakentaa metroa.

Erästäkin metrolinjaa eräs metron ystävä suunnitteli puoliväkisin moneen kertaan. Ja esitti asemien määrän vähentämistä, koska se paransi kannattavuutta eli tosiasiassa vähensi tappiollisuutta. Sitä metroa ei rakenneta ehkäpä sen tähden, että vähäisin tappiollisuus saavutettiin poistamalla suunnitelmasta kaikki asemat. Sen jälkeen oli tietenkin tarpeetonta tehdä enää ratatunneliakaan.

Sama muuten taitaisi toimia Matinkylän metrossakin.  :Wink:  (En ole laskenut, tämä oli vain ilkeä arvaus.)

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

Carmen Hass-Klau on käynyt Helsingissä ja Hesari tehnyt aiheesta jutun.

----------


## teme

> Olen nähnyt tällaisia innovatiivisia viritelmiä maailmalla. Mutta meillä ei taida tulla kysymykseen, koska meillä ei ole varaa rakentaa metroa.


Miksi tämä olisi kustannuskysymys?

----------


## antaeus

> Miksi tämä olisi kustannuskysymys?


Tuosta tulikin mieleen että täällä Tukholmassa asuvana isot projektit eivät liity niinkään paljon rahoitukseen. Esimerkiksi tuleva Citybanan tullee kostamaan noin 16 miljardia SEK, jos ei enemmänkin. Sama asia on suunnittellusta Roslagspilen'istä: kun päätetään että hanke tehdään niin kustannuksista ei puhuta samalla tavalla kuin Suomen Länsimetrossa; siellä rahoitus näyttää olevan hyvinkin keskeinen asia jos projekti koskaa edes jättää kirjoituspöydät.
En oikein usko että Ruotsin talous on niin paljon suurempi että olisi varaa hankkeisiin vaan enemmänkin että kun on tarve niin rahat on jostain saatava. Ja ne jotenkin aina löytyykin. Arlanda Express-junissa se oli yksityinen firma joka sai monen vuoden monopolin radan käyttöön ja myös Hallandsåsen-projekti Hallandissa etelä-Ruotsissa ajetaan läpi vaikka kuinka on ollut vaikeuksia ja kustannukset ovat lisääntyneet.
Luulisi että kummassakin maassa nähdään tällaisia liikenneprojekteja vakavalla.
Myös tieliikeenneprojektit kuten Norra Länken jota rakennetaan nyt ja on valmis 2015 maksaa mannaa, samoin kuin Södra Länken jonka 4.5 kilometrin tunnelit rakennettiin ihan sen vuoksi että ne tarvitaan vaikka se maksoikin noin 8 miljardia SEK.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi tämä olisi kustannuskysymys?


Halvin asema on se, jolle ei edes louhita varoiksi luolaa. Seuraavaksi halvin sellainen, josta jätetään yhtä lukuunottamatta sisäänkäynnit tekemättä jne.

Näissä oloissa on täysin absurdia ehdottaa, että mitä jos ajateltaisiin matkustajia ja vietäisiin ne liityntäbussit sinne metrolaiturin vierelle. Vältettäisiin siinä siivellä liityntäbussiaseman ympäristöhaitta ja turvallisuusriskit jne. Mutta tietenkin pitäisi vähän maksaa jostain, jos maan alle tehdään tilat bussipysäkille ja sinne johtaville rampeille.

Eihän koko metrorakentamisessa ole mitään järkeä, kun valitaan kallein mahdollinen perusratkaisu eli täysin maan alle, ja sitten rahapulassa tingitään penneistä ja vääristellään kustannusarviota, jotta valmistelijoita sinisilmäisesti uskovat poliitikot saadaan nielemään tämä touhu.

Ei pidä kuvitella, että tunnelimetroa rakennetaan liikenteellisistä tai taloudellisista lähtökohdista. Kun sen ymmärtää, ei ole mitenkään kummallista, ettei liikenteellisillä ja taloudellisilla lähtökohdilla ole mitään merkitystä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuosta tulikin mieleen että täällä Tukholmassa asuvana isot projektit eivät liity niinkään paljon rahoitukseen.


Ruotsissa tuntuu olevan vähän toisenlainen ajattelutapa. Siellä uskotaan strategioihin ja tehdään päätöksiä strategioiden toteuttamiseksi. Silloin uskotaan intuitioon ja otetaan riski siitä, että intuitio voi osoittautua vääräksi. Mutta on varmaan laskettu, että kunnan ja valtion talous kestävät riskin toteutumisen.

Meillä tällainen intuitioon uskominen ei näytä toimivan. Jos hankkeiden päätöksille ei ole jotain johdonmukaista perustetta, päädyttäneen kyläpolitikointiin. Hankkeita ei ajeta strategisin vaan poliittisin perustein. Näillä on se ero, että strategialla tähdätään johonkin yleiseen hyötyyn, mutta poliittisella perusteella esim. puolueen tai yksittäisen poliitikon menestykseen tai jonkin muun yksittäisen tahon kuten yrityksen etuun.

Minusta edes huonot asiaperusteet ovat parempia kuin poliittiset perusteet. En pidä ruotsalaista strategiaperustelua huonona, mutta epäilen, ettei se toimi meillä Suomessa.

Matinkylän metroa voisi pitää strategiahankkeena, mutta minusta hankkeen hoito osoittaa, ettei se ole sitäkään. Strategisena hankkeenahan se olisi voinut olla kaupunkirakenteen muutoshanke, jonka tavoite on tehdä tiivis ja tehokkaasti rakennettu kaupunkirakenne metrolinjan varteen. Meillä ei ole käytössä laskentatapaa tällaisen hyödyllisyyden laskemiseksi, joten siksi tällainen tavoite jää strategisen päätöksenteon varaan.

Tällainen tehokas ja tiivis rakenne ja strategia tosin eivät nauti Espoossa kovin laajaa kannatusta. Ehkä siksi tämä strategia onkin vesitetty leikkaamalla radan kapasiteetista kolmannes. Sehän tarkoittaa suoraan, että radanvarren kaupunkirakenne jää kolmanneksen verran tehottomammaksi kuin minkä kallis investointi mahdollistaisi. Tosiasiallinen säästö tästä kolmanneksen vähentämisestähän on täysin marginaalinen, pari prosenttia kokonaiskustannuksista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällainen tehokas ja tiivis rakenne ja strategia tosin eivät nauti Espoossa kovin laajaa kannatusta.


Tehokas ja tiivis rakenne ei oikeastaan nauti kovin laajaa kannatusta missään päin Suomea, ei edes Helsingissä, koska ihmiset ajattelevat niin lyhytnäköisesti. Mutta jotta kaupunki voisi kasvaa, ja haitalliseksi todettu hajarakentamis-trendi saadaan pysäytettyä, siihen tiivistämiseen on pakko ennemmin tai myöhemin ryhtyä. Espoolaisten (ja snadilaistenkin) kannattaisi edes ajatella millä tavalla heidän omat lapsensa ja lapsenlapsensa pääsevät aikoinaan asumaan ilman että asunnon ostaminen merkitsee hirttosilmukkaa tai vaihtoehtoisesti muttopakkoa kymmenien kilometrien päähän. 




> Ehkä siksi tämä strategia onkin vesitetty leikkaamalla radan kapasiteetista kolmannes. Sehän tarkoittaa suoraan, että radanvarren kaupunkirakenne jää kolmanneksen verran tehottomammaksi kuin minkä kallis investointi mahdollistaisi. Tosiasiallinen säästö tästä kolmanneksen vähentämisestähän on täysin marginaalinen, pari prosenttia kokonaiskustannuksista.


Länsimetron varsinainen ongelma on se, että eteläisen Espoon nykyrakenteessa Tapiolan länsipuolella edellytykset raskaan metron järkevyydelle heikkenevät. 

Jos etelä-Espoo olisi haluttu säästä tiiviiltä rakentamiselta, 
olisi metro kannattanut rakentaa vain Tapiolaan, mutta sellaisen ratkasun ajaminen olisi merkinnyt poliittista itsemurhaa espoolaispolitikoille, siksi moni heistä on hamaan tappiin asti vaatinut kaikille länsiväyläbusseille pääsyä Kampin bussiasemalle asti. Sen jatkuminen Helsingin päässä taas olisi ollut hyvin epävarmaa.

Jos Tapiola ja Otaniemi olisivat alusta alkaen kuuluneet Helsingille, sinne olisi rakennettu metro jo aikoja sitten. Muu Espoo olisi saanut toimia miten parhaaksi katsoo tilanteessa, joko ajaa bussejaan omalla kustnannuksella Kamppiin asti, tai pistää ne kääntymään jollain liityntäterminaalilla, tai rakentaa metroa pätkissä tai vaikka pikaraitiotietä omiin lähiöihinsä.

Länsimetron ongelma on siis, että kaupungin raja menee lännessä liian läheltä Helsingin keskustaa, ja yleensä suurten liiikenne- ja muiden kaupunki-infrahankkeiden ongelma että jotkut kuntalaiset kuvittelevat että he itse omistavat kaiken joutomaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetron varsinainen ongelma on se, että eteläisen Espoon nykyrakenteessa Tapiolan länsipuolella edellytykset raskaan metron järkevyydelle heikkenevät.


Kyllä siellä on tilaa vaikka minkälaiselle tehorakentamiselle, jota joka tapauksessa suunnitellaan Länsiväylän varaan. Tosin Länsiväylän kapasiteetti ei kovin paljoon riitä toisin kuin minkä hyvänsä joukkoliikenteen.

Minun ajatukseni on, että metron hintaista joukkoliikennettä ei kannata tehdä kuin vain silloin, kun kaupunkirakenne sellaista edellyttää. Jos sellaista ei syystä tai toisesta aiota tehdä, miksi käyttää rahaa kalleimpaan mahdolliseen joukkoliikenteeseen?

Oikeasti se tehorakentaminen ei edes ole niin ihmeellistä kuin millä pelotellaan. Mielikuvissa maalaillaan betonihelvettiä tyyliin Soukka tai Merihaka. Kun katsotaan oikeita eurooppalaisia metropoleja, niiden rakennuskorkeus ei ole sen kummempaa kuin Töölössä, jota kukaan ei nimitä helvetiksi. Ja väliin mahtuu puistoja ja aukioita sekä lehmuksin reunustettuja bulevardeja (à la Berliini: unten den Linden).

Mutta helvetiksi kaupunki muuttuu siitä, että piirretään pysäköintipaikka vähintään jokaista asuntoa kohden tai mieluummin kaksi. Se tuplaa henkilöä kohden tarvittavan rakennusalan määrään ja edellyttää leveitä katuja ja sellaista liikennettä, että muille kuin työikäisille liikkuminen jalan on hengenvaarallista. Tämähän on suomalaisen liikenne- ja kaavoituspolitiikan normi: Joukkoliikennettä saa olla, mutta mieluiten maan alla, koska liikennetila mitoitetaan sen mukaan, että kaikki kulkevat henkilöautoilla.




> Jos etelä-Espoo olisi haluttu säästä tiiviiltä rakentamiselta, olisi metro kannattanut rakentaa vain Tapiolaan, mutta sellaisen ratkasun ajaminen olisi merkinnyt poliittista itsemurhaa espoolaispolitikoille, siksi moni heistä on hamaan tappiin asti vaatinut kaikille länsiväyläbusseille pääsyä Kampin bussiasemalle asti. Sen jatkuminen Helsingin päässä taas olisi ollut hyvin epävarmaa.


Jos muutamat yksityisesti kuulemani ajatukset Matinkylän metrosta edustavat vähänkään espoolaisen veronmaksajan ja lapsiperheen arkea, suurin osa Espoon valtuustosta on nimenomaan nyt tehnyt poliittisen itsemurhan. Sidosryhmien ymmärtäminen tai ymmärtämättä jättäminen ovat eri asiat. Niistä seuraa puoluekurillisia toimenpiteitä ja vaalirahoituksen vaikeutumista.

En ymmärrä Kampin ongelmaa, josta puhutaan selvänä tekosyynä. Ei YVA:n eikä asemien lyhentämisen liikenne-ennusteiden mukaan matkamäärät koskaan nouse sellaisiksi, ettei liikenne hoituisi busseilla - joiden linjoja ei edes ole tarpeen katkaista Kamppiin.




> Jos Tapiola ja Otaniemi olisivat alusta alkaen kuuluneet Helsingille, sinne olisi rakennettu metro jo aikoja sitten.


Itä-Helsinki kuului alusta asti Helsingille, eikä sinne saatu metroa kuin 25-30 vuotta alueen rakentamisen jälkeen. Metrotoimikunnan edeltäjä perustettiin 1955 ja metro tuli 1982, 27 vuotta myöhemmin. Metron ystävät esittivät myös Kruunuvuorenrantaan ratkaisua rakentaa metro ehkä 2050 eli 30 vuotta alueen rakentamisen jälkeen.

Metron ystävien logiikka ei ole rakentaa joukkoliikennekaupunkia, vaan autokaupunkia, jossa pakkokäyttäjille tarjotaan vähiten autoilua haittaavaa joukkoliikennettä. Siksi pitää rakentaa metsäänkin tunnelia ja tunneli voidaan tehdä kymmeniä vuosia sen jälkeen, kun ihmiset ovat alueen asuttaneet. Sillä ei ole väliksi, että kaikki autoiluun kykenevät tottuvat liikkumaan matkansa autolla, koska heitä ei tavoitellakaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi.

Metron ystävien selkeä tavoite onkin vain estää toimivan joukkoliikenteen, erityisesti raitioteiden rakentaminen. Koska kaikkein suurin uhka on toimivan joukkoliikenteen syntyminen, sillä silloin ei enää tarvita tunnelimetroa.

Antero

----------


## Teme444

> Nyt kun näyttää siltä, vaikka se ei kaikkia miellytäkään, että Länsimetro on valmis joskus vuosina 2013-2014


Jo vuonna 1955 annettii ehdotun Helsingin metrosta. Vuonna 1963 suunnitelma oli valmiina ja vuotta kolme ulkomaista suositusta suunnitelman toteuttamiseen. Sen jälkeen alkoi jahkailu. Tuon jahkailun seurauksena koko PK-seudun kaupunkirakenne on hajoitettu. Nyt osin tehdyn päätöksen ansiosta voidaan vihdoin alkaa kehittämään PK-sudulle sen keskuksen ja alakeskusten välistä metroverkostoa ja samalla otaa huomioon kiinteä kaupunkirakenne alakeskuksia edelleen kehitettäessä. Hyviä alkuja on. Palasia kaupunkia löytyy niin Matikylästä, Itäkeskuksesta sekä Herttoniemestä kuin myös Leppävaarasta. Valitettavasti ne ovat vielä vain palasia.




> niin on aika aloittaa liityntäliikenteen suunnittelu metroradan ympäristössä: miten ihmiset saadaan metroasemille järkevimmin keinoin eri lähiöistä jossa asemaa ei ole?


Minusta paitsi metrolinjaa niin myöskään lähijunaliikennettä tässä ei saa unohtaa. Minusta perusperiaate pitäisi olla alakeskusten yhdistäminen samalla kun luodaan syöttölinjoja niin metrolle, kuin lähijunillekkin. Yhtenä esimerkkinä voisi olla pikaraitioväylät lähtien Tapiolasta. Toinen lähitisi nykyisen jokerin kaltaisena Keilaniemen (josta siis yhteys sikäläiselle asemalle) kautta Otaniemen suuntaan (josta yhteys sikäläiselle asemalle) Perkkaan kautta Leppävaaraan (Yhteys junaradalle), josta edelleen Lintuvaaran kautta Varistoon.

Toinen Lähtisi niin ikään Tapiolasta ja jatkaisi esim. Mankkaan kautta Leppävaaraan ja jatkaisi Jokerina.

Kolmaslinja kulkisi vaikka Matinkylän koukkuniemestä Piispansillan kohdalta Olariin ja sieltä edelleen Esim. Latokasken kautta Espoon keskukseen ja edelleen Muuralaan.

Mitä yöliikenteeseen tulee, niin minusta metroliikennettä ei tarvitse yöllä katkaista välttämättä lainkaan. Riittää kun sitä harvennetaan. Yölikennettä voitaisiin hoitaa hyvinkin vaikkapa yhdellä vaunuparilla ja vaikka 20-30 minuutin vuorovälillä, jos puhutaan ammuyöstä.

----------


## kouvo

> Jo vuonna 1955 annettii ehdotun Helsingin metrosta. Vuonna 1963 suunnitelma oli valmiina ja vuotta kolme ulkomaista suositusta suunnitelman toteuttamiseen. Sen jälkeen alkoi jahkailu. Tuon jahkailun seurauksena koko PK-seudun kaupunkirakenne on hajoitettu. Nyt osin tehdyn päätöksen ansiosta voidaan vihdoin alkaa kehittämään PK-sudulle sen keskuksen ja alakeskusten välistä metroverkostoa ja samalla otaa huomioon kiinteä kaupunkirakenne alakeskuksia edelleen kehitettäessä. Hyviä alkuja on. Palasia kaupunkia löytyy niin Matikylästä, Itäkeskuksesta sekä Herttoniemestä kuin myös Leppävaarasta. Valitettavasti ne ovat vielä vain palasia.


Ongelman ydin on juurikin siinä, että koska metroa ei alettu rakentamaan 50-luvulta lähtien on nykyinen kaupunkirakenne kehittynyt sellaiseksi että nykyisin metroa ei siihen enää kannata liimata.

Metron rakentaminen on sen verran tyyristä puuhaa, että pk-seudun yhdyskuntarakenteessa metroverkoston rakentaminen ei ikinä tule kannattamaan. Todennäköisesti tässä käy niin, että Espoo kiroilee vielä pitkään sitä että taipui Helsingin painostuksen alla ökykalliin L-metroon rakentamiseen. Lisäpaineita tulee vielä siitä, mistä kaivetaan rahat Kivenlahden jatkoon, jotta sinänsä täysin turhasta L-metrosta saataisiin edes jotain hyötyä espoolaisille ulosmitattua. Helsinki puolestaan puskee väkisin läpi I-metron laajennuksen kaapatulle alueelle, ymmärtämättä sitä tosiasiaa että kaupunkirakenne tulee laajentumaan huomattavasti idemmäksi Porvoon suuntaan. Matka-ajan vuoksi metroa ei kuitenkaan voi viedä Mellunmäestä kuin muutaman aseman verran itäänpäin ilman että tarvittaisiin lisäraiteita myös olemassa olevan metroradan reitille, jotta "pikametrot" voivat ohittaa väliasemia. Tämän infran rakentaminen puolestaan tulee törkeän kalliiksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta helvetiksi kaupunki muuttuu siitä, että piirretään pysäköintipaikka vähintään jokaista asuntoa kohden tai mieluummin kaksi. Se tuplaa henkilöä kohden tarvittavan rakennusalan määrään ja edellyttää leveitä katuja ja sellaista liikennettä, että muille kuin työikäisille liikkuminen jalan on hengenvaarallista. Tämähän on suomalaisen liikenne- ja kaavoituspolitiikan normi: Joukkoliikennettä saa olla, mutta mieluiten maan alla, koska liikennetila mitoitetaan sen mukaan, että kaikki kulkevat henkilöautoilla.


Eiköhän se ero johdu siitä että Berliiniin vanha keskusta tai Helsingin Töölö rakennettiin ennenkuin oli autoja juuri olemassa, ja suomalaisten kaupunkien lähiöt silloin kun joka perheessä oli auto. On liian riskaabelia ennustaa millaista on 50 vuoden päästä, onko silloin jokaisella perheellä auto vai ei, ja millä energiamuodolla ne kulkevat. Lähes kokonaan autottomia kaupunginosia voisin kuvitella rakennetavan lähitulevaisuudessa Helsingin kantakaupunkiin tai sen välittömään tuntumaan, mutta Espooseen en oikein millään ilveellä. Mutta voin olla väärässä. 




> Itä-Helsinki kuului alusta asti Helsingille, eikä sinne saatu metroa kuin 25-30 vuotta alueen rakentamisen jälkeen. Metrotoimikunnan edeltäjä perustettiin 1955 ja metro tuli 1982, 27 vuotta myöhemmin. Metron ystävät esittivät myös Kruunuvuorenrantaan ratkaisua rakentaa metro ehkä 2050 eli 30 vuotta alueen rakentamisen jälkeen.


Aika mielenkiintoisa pointti. Helsingin metronrakentamisen aloitusta viivästytti politikkojen kielteinen suhtautuminen siihen. Kaupungilla puuttui myös rohkeutta ryhtyä toteuttaa metroa asteittain ns esimetro-periaatteella, jossa ensin ajettaisiin pikaraitiovaunuilla,  kuten muissa eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa tehtiin. Johtuisikohan rohkeuden puute myös totaalisesti epäonnistuneesta Ruskeasuon runkolinja-kokeilusta, joka yritti olla jonkinlainen "esimetro"? Joku jolla on pääsy HKL:n ja kaupungin muihin arkistoihin voisi analysoida tarkemmin mitä seurauksia runkolinjan epäonnistumisella kaiken kaikkiaan oli, ja miten sen sudenkuopat olisi voitu välttää.




> Metron ystävien logiikka ei ole rakentaa joukkoliikennekaupunkia, vaan autokaupunkia, jossa pakkokäyttäjille tarjotaan vähiten autoilua haittaavaa joukkoliikennettä. Siksi pitää rakentaa metsäänkin tunnelia ja tunneli voidaan tehdä kymmeniä vuosia sen jälkeen, kun ihmiset ovat alueen asuttaneet. Sillä ei ole väliksi, että kaikki autoiluun kykenevät tottuvat liikkumaan matkansa autolla, koska heitä ei tavoitellakaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi.


Metron ystävät toivoisivat tietenkin metron heti. Mutta jotkut muut taas eivät halua sitä heti, ja jotkut kolmannet taas eivät ikinä. Sitten on ystävien ja ei-ystävien välillä eripuraa siitä että mikä on "metro"? Aikoinaan Castr'en käytti 50-luvulla nimitystä "metroväyliä". Siihen kategoriaan olisivat mahtuneet varsinaisten metrojen lisäksi myös bussimetrot tyyppiä jokeri, light-rail metrot sekä osittain puhtaasti kaduilla kulkevat raitiovaunut. 

Sellainen joka ei tavoita autolla liikkuvia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi ei ole aito "metron ystävä" vaan lähinnä rajoitteinen, pessimismiä hehkuva virkamies. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaupungilla puuttui myös rohkeutta ryhtyä toteuttaa metroa asteittain ns esimetro-periaatteella, jossa ensin ajettaisiin pikaraitiovaunuilla,  kuten muissa eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa tehtiin. Johtuisikohan rohkeuden puute myös totaalisesti epäonnistuneesta Ruskeasuon runkolinja-kokeilusta, joka yritti olla jonkinlainen "esimetro"?


Tämä ei liity enää suoraan tähän ketjuun, mutta todettakoon että olen tätä näkökohtaa miettinyt monta kertaa.
Vuoden 1946 alueliitosten jälkeen betonia alettiin pystyttää useille alueille, varsinkin 1950-luvulla. Niille *ei* johdettu mitään raideyhteyttä, ei katuratikkaa, ei pikaratikkaa puhumattakaan mistään muusta. Tukholmassa, Göteborgissa ja Oslossa pohjoismaisina esimerkkeinä asia hoidettiin toisin. Useat Tukholman ja Oslon esimetrohaarat päivitettiin sittemmin täysmetroiksi, kuten monesta paikasta olemme lukeneet. Göteborgissa raitioteiden kehittämistä jatkettiin erityisen aktiivisesti myös 1960-luvulla, pienemmässä määrin sen jälkeenkin.
Ruskeasuon runkolinjan epäonnistuminen saattoi vaikuttaa siihen, että esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitea keskittyi myöhemmin raitiovaunuja hieman metromaisempaan konseptiin, ilmeisesti samankaltaiseen kuin Oslon länsiosissa oli silloin käytössä (ja on edelleen Holmenkollenissa). Kun mitään ei saatu Helsingissä aikaan (muuta kuin suurisuuntaisia suunnitelmia), aika teki tehtävänsä, myös pahassa. Tämän seurauksista on kirjoitettu tällä foorumilla sen verran paljon, etten lähde sitä tässä toistamaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruskeasuon runkolinjan epäonnistuminen saattoi vaikuttaa siihen, että esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitea keskittyi myöhemmin raitiovaunuja hieman metromaisempaan konseptiin, ilmeisesti samankaltaiseen kuin Oslon länsiosissa oli silloin käytössä (ja on edelleen Holmenkollenissa). Kun mitään ei saatu Helsingissä aikaan (muuta kuin suurisuuntaisia suunnitelmia), aika teki tehtävänsä, myös pahassa. Tämän seurauksista on kirjoitettu tällä foorumilla sen verran paljon, etten lähde sitä tässä toistamaan.


Pieni kysymys tähän: Suunniteltiinko runkolinjaa lainkaan asiallisella huolellisuudella esikaupunkiliikenteen suunittelukomiteassa, kuuluiko se ylipäänsä sen hankkeisiin, vai oliko se vain HKL:n keksimä pakon sanelema keino bussipulan helpottamiseksi? Ts tiesikö koira alunperin miten häntä heiluu?

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Suunniteltiinko runkolinjaa lainkaan asiallisella huolellisuudella esikaupunkiliikenteen suunittelukomiteassa, kuuluiko se ylipäänsä sen hankkeisiin, vai oliko se vain HKL:n keksimä pakon sanelema keino bussipulan helpottamiseksi? Ts tiesikö koira alunperin miten häntä heiluu?


Runkolinja- eli nk. yhteislinjakokeilu oli toisen instanssin tuotos. Nk. Frenckellin pikajunan takana oli Esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunta (lähdekirjani on kotona, joten nimen ulkoasussa teoriassa voi olla kirjoitusvirhe).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Runkolinja- eli nk. yhteislinjakokeilu oli toisen instanssin tuotos. Nk. Frenckellin pikajunan takana oli Esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunta (lähdekirjani on kotona, joten nimen ulkoasussa teoriassa voi olla kirjoitusvirhe).


Näiden eri toimikuntien roolit ovat jääneet vähän epäselviksi. Esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunta käsitteli vissiin enemmän käytännönläheisiä asioita lyhyemmällä perspektiivillä kun taas Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitea (myöh. metrotoimikunta) strategioita pidemmäksi ajaksi eteenpäin, vai kuinka? Oliko näillä mitään yhteispeliä, ja olivatko ne osittain miehitetty samoilla henkilöillä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunta käsitteli vissiin enemmän käytännönläheisiä asioita lyhyemmällä perspektiivillä kun taas Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitea (myöh. metrotoimikunta) strategioita pidemmäksi ajaksi eteenpäin, vai kuinka? Oliko näillä mitään yhteispeliä, ja olivatko ne osittain miehitetty samoilla henkilöillä?


Työnjako oli todellakin kuvaamasi. Miehitystä en tarkemmin tunne, mutta olen päätellyt, että koko lailla eri porukka niissä oli. Lähdemateriaalini ei ole tässä käsillä, eikä sekään välttämättä anna tyhjentäviä vastauksia näihin kaikkiin kysymyksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän se ero johdu siitä että Berliiniin vanha keskusta tai Helsingin Töölö rakennettiin ennenkuin oli autoja juuri olemassa, ja suomalaisten kaupunkien lähiöt silloin kun joka perheessä oli auto.


Hesan lähiöitä tehtiin jo 1950-luvulla, eikä niitä mitoitettu autoistumiselle. Nämä viehättävät lähiöt, kuten Herttoniemi tai Haaga ovat nyt täynnä kadunvarsiautoja, koska tonteilla ei ole parkkipaikkoja. Sama ongelmahan on kantakaupungissa ja Töölössä.




> Lähes kokonaan autottomia kaupunginosia voisin kuvitella rakennetavan lähitulevaisuudessa Helsingin kantakaupunkiin tai sen välittömään tuntumaan, mutta Espooseen en oikein millään ilveellä. Mutta voin olla väärässä.


Et varmaankaan ole, kun länsimetron tärkeänä ominaisuutena puhutaa hyvistä liityntäpysäköintimahdolisuuksista ja liityntäpysäköinnin merkityksestä tärkeänä metron matkustajien lähteenä. Puheet kuvastavat yhtä lailla asenteita kuin tietämättömyyttä ja ymmärtämättömyyttä. Ja epäilemättä myös harkittua mielikuvamuokkausta, jolla saadaan metrolle kannatusta katteettomin lupauksin.

Itä-Helsingissä metron liityntäpysäköinnin osuus on noin 2 % päivän matkoista - sitten pysäköintipaikat ovat täynnä. Jos länsimetron 50.000:sta päivittäisestä matkasta 10 % tehtäisiin liityntäpysäköinnillä - siis 5 kertaa niin paljon kuin idässä - tarvitaan 2500 autopaikkaa. Jumbossa on muistaakseni 4000 pysäköintipaikkaa. Käytännössä liityntäpysäköintiä voi tehdä Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään, ja molemissa paikat on tehtävä laitospaikoiksi, hinta 35.000 /kpl. Nämä paikat maksaisivat noin 90 M. Kenen luulette maksavan tämän summan Espoon köyhäilymetrossa, jossa suurena säästönä on 20-30 M kapasiteetin vähentäminen kolmanneksella?




> Metron ystävät toivoisivat tietenkin metron heti. Mutta jotkut muut taas eivät halua sitä heti...


Eikös nämä metrolinjoja piirtelevät virkamiehet olekaan olleet metron ystäviä? Kyllä he ihan itse esittävät kymmenien vuosien aikataluja, jona aikana ei tietenkään ole soveliasta investoida mihinkään muuhun joukkoliikenteeseen. Koska metrolle pitää pitää mahdollisuus avoinna. Tämän logiikan selittää se, että metron ystävät eivät ole joukkoliikenteen, ainoastaan metron ystäviä.




> Sellainen joka ei tavoita autolla liikkuvia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi ei ole aito "metron ystävä" vaan lähinnä rajoitteinen, pessimismiä hehkuva virkamies.


Hyvin sanottu!

Antero

----------


## Albert

Metron fantasmat  Teknostruktuurin todellisuutta luova mieheys kriisissä 1982.
Jos jaksaa kahlata, niin löytyy I Levän tulkintoja miksi Helsinkiin tuli metro.
_Syksyllä 1955 ryhmä SDP:n ja SKDL:n kaupunginvaltuutettuja tekivät toisistaan erilliset aloitteet maanalaisen rakentamiseksi Helsinkiin..._

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron fantasmat  Teknostruktuurin todellisuutta luova mieheys kriisissä 1982.
> Jos jaksaa kahlata, niin löytyy I Levän tulkintoja miksi Helsinkiin tuli metro.
> _Syksyllä 1955 ryhmä SDP:n ja SKDL:n kaupunginvaltuutettuja tekivät toisistaan erilliset aloitteet maanalaisen rakentamiseksi Helsinkiin..._


Ja sivun 5 kappale loppuu näin:



> ... Tärkein syy maanalaiseen oli, että se ennen kaikkea lisäisi väljyyttä kaduilla, joilla jo nykyisin on erittäin suurta ahtautta.


Tuo netistä löytyvä teos on oikein hyödyllistä luettavaa, jos haluaa ymmärtää, miksi Helsingissä on nykyisenlainen metro.

Sanoisin, että kuvaavaa on, ettei tuota historiikkia voi lukea HKL:n historiankirjoituksista eikä sitä ole kirjoittanut metroinsinööri, vaan ensi kuussa väittelevä historiantutkija. Ilkka Levällä ei ole paineita kumarrella kuvia ja peitellä insinöörien ja poliitikkojen virheitä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itä-Helsingissä metron liityntäpysäköinnin osuus on noin 2 % päivän matkoista - sitten pysäköintipaikat ovat täynnä. Jos länsimetron 50.000:sta päivittäisestä matkasta 10 % tehtäisiin liityntäpysäköinnillä - siis 5 kertaa niin paljon kuin idässä - tarvitaan 2500 autopaikkaa. Jumbossa on muistaakseni 4000 pysäköintipaikkaa. Käytännössä liityntäpysäköintiä voi tehdä Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään, ja molemissa paikat on tehtävä laitospaikoiksi, hinta 35.000 /kpl. Nämä paikat maksaisivat noin 90 M. Kenen luulette maksavan tämän summan Espoon köyhäilymetrossa, jossa suurena säästönä on 20-30 M kapasiteetin vähentäminen kolmanneksella?


Täytyy muistaa että länsimetron ennustetuista 50000 matkasta osa, ehkä n kolmannes alkaa Helsingin alueelta, joko nykyisen itämetron varrelta tai Helsingin keskustasta, ja suuntautuu länteen, joten todelllisuudessa pitää uudet liityntäpysäköintipaikat todella mitoittaa vain Tapiolan-Matinkylän välillä kyytiin nousevien mukaan. En ole oikea henkilö arvioimaan oikeaa määrää, mutta jotain suuntaa-antavaa saa kun rantaradan Espoon keskuksen ja Leppävaaran välinen lyytyntäpysäköintipaikkamäärä suhteutetaan metron matkustajamääriin suhteessa rantarataan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metron fantasmat  Teknostruktuurin todellisuutta luova mieheys kriisissä 1982.
> Jos jaksaa kahlata, niin löytyy I Levän tulkintoja miksi Helsinkiin tuli metro.
> _Syksyllä 1955 ryhmä SDP:n ja SKDL:n kaupunginvaltuutettuja tekivät toisistaan erilliset aloitteet maanalaisen rakentamiseksi Helsinkiin..._


Olen lukenut tuon läpi pari kertaa, enkä ole kertaakaan viisastunut mitä intressiä oikein tuo tutkielma palvelee. Osa tekstistä on ihan asiaa, välillä pistää vähän nauramaan, mutta välillä valitettavasti  tuntemaan sääliä kirjoittajaa kohtaan, jos tämä on kuitenkin tarkoitettu opinnäytetyöksi.

Kyllä aiheesta kuin aihesta saa aikaan vastavia fantasmatutkielmia, kuten esim miksi ruvettiin varhaiskeskiajalla valmistamaan raudasta esineitä tai miksi Suomi lähti mukaan Euroviisuihin, mutta itse asian pihvi jää kyllä tästä tutkielmasta meikäläiseltä epäselväksi. Ilmeisesti se on jokin hätähuuto pienten ihmisten vaikuttamismahdollisuuksien puutteesta, mutta onko Helsingin metron rakentaminen nyt oikea esimerkki siihen?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen lukenut tuon läpi pari kertaa, enkä ole kertaakaan viisastunut mitä intressiä oikein tuo tutkielma palvelee.


Olen kirjoittanut nettisivullani kirjasta näin:
_Tutkimus Helsingin metroon liittyvästä julkisesta keskustelusta 1970-luvulta 1980-luvulle. Tutkimus kertaa samalla Helsingin metron historian alkaen valtuustoaloitteista vuodelta 1955._

Tietenkään kirja ei tunnu tarpeelliselta, jos ei ole kiinnostunut kirjan aiheesta. Jos se on lähtökohta, myös HS:n museon viime kesän metronäyttelykin oli turha eikä voi ymmärtää, kenen intressiä palvelee katsaus siihen, mitä HS on metrosta vuosien varrella uutisoinut. Minusta sekin oli kiinnostavaa, mutta Levän kirja on kattavampi ja objektiivisempi, etten sanoisi myös ammattimaisempi.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ilkka Levän artikkeliin liittyen. Todennäköisesti se, mikä on kyseisessä artikkelissa ja aikanaan väitöskirjassakin vaikeaa ymmärtää monille tämän foorumin lukijoille on Levän keskeinen ajatus. Levän artikkelihan osoittaa, että itämetron keskeisin peruste oli esittää sen tekijät ja heidän taustavoimansa miehisen teknisen edistyksen eteenpäinviejinä. Tekniikka, talous ja koko metro olivat vain tietyn päätöksentekijäeliitin välineitä esittää itsensä teknisen edistyksen miehisinä eteenpäinviejinä.

Länsimetro on tapauksena hyvin vastaava. Hankehan on esitetty teknis-taloudellisena menestyshankkeena joka ratkaisee liikenneongelmia, mutta kaikki siihen liitetyt väitteet ovat osoittautuneet epätosiksi. Jäljelle on jäänyt vain se, että metroa on jatkettava kun Helsingillä sellainen jo on, ja länsimetro on tehtävä koska siihen on sitouduttu.

Levän näkökulma on erittäin perusteltu. Suomessa sekä liikennesuunnittelu että kaupunkisuunnittelu perustuvat pääosin myytteihin. Tekninen ja taloudellinen puoli sekä muu tieteellis-tekninen osaaminen on valjastettu lähinnä vain ennalta valittujen näkemysten perustelemiseen ja toteuttamiseen.

Tomas Ekmanin väitöskirja "Spår i vägen" Tukholman raitioteiden kehityksestä osoitti myös hyvin, miten raitiotien lakkautus ja myöhempi palauttaminen tapahtuivat nimenomaan sen perusteella, millaiseksi raitiotie esitettiin. Tekniset ja taloudelliset perusteet sovitettiin tähän näkemykseen. Sama löytyy myös Turun raitiotielakkautuksesta.

----------


## Teme444

> Ongelman ydin on juurikin siinä, että koska metroa ei alettu rakentamaan 50-luvulta lähtien on nykyinen kaupunkirakenne kehittynyt sellaiseksi että nykyisin metroa ei siihen enää kannata liimata.


Homman positiivinen puoli on se, että nyt on rakentamispäätös, riippumatta siitä mitä mikä raidejärjstelmä on valittu. Kun on tehokas kuljetusjärjestelmä voidaan tuohon kaupunkirakenteeseen vaikuttaa. Se tosin vaatii poliittista tahtoa. Sen löytyminen on kokonaan toinen juttu. Nykyinen kapupunkirakenne on pitkälti tehokkaan julkisen liikenneverkon puutteista johtuva.




> Metron rakentaminen on sen verran tyyristä puuhaa, että pk-seudun yhdyskuntarakenteessa metroverkoston rakentaminen ei ikinä tule kannattamaan.


Aika vahvasti sanottu. Nyt tiivistetään jo olemassa olevaa rakennuskantaa mm. Matinkylässä. Samoin monella muullakin alueella. Mikäli rahaa ei käytetä (rakenneta) tehokasta julkista liikennneverkostoa on ainoana vaihtoehtona rakentaa moottoriteitä. Niiden rakentaminen ei ainakaan ole yhtään metron rakentamista halvempaa. Länsimetron kustannusten suurin syy on rakennustapa (tunneli), ei metro itsessään.




> Todennäköisesti tässä käy niin, että Espoo kiroilee vielä pitkään sitä että taipui Helsingin painostuksen alla ökykalliin L-metroon rakentamiseen. Lisäpaineita tulee vielä siitä, mistä kaivetaan rahat Kivenlahden jatkoon,


Säästetään yhdestä länsiväylän levnnyksestä.




> jotta sinänsä täysin turhasta L-metrosta saataisiin edes jotain hyötyä espoolaisille ulosmitattua.


Jep jep. Hoidetaan vaan koko homma busseilla, vai olisiko taksit sittenkin parempia.




> Matka-ajan vuoksi metroa ei kuitenkaan voi viedä Mellunmäestä kuin muutaman aseman verran itäänpäin ilman että tarvittaisiin lisäraiteita myös olemassa olevan metroradan reitille, jotta "pikametrot" voivat ohittaa väliasemia. Tämän infran rakentaminen puolestaan tulee törkeän kalliiksi.


Pikametro voitaisiin toteuttaa periaatteessa jo nytkin. On sitten toinen juttu onko se järkevää. Vaikka jatko Itäsalmeen toteutuisikin ja sitä kautta "pikametro", niin tuolloinkaan ei tarvitsisi vielä lisäraiteita rakentaa. Toisaalta aseman kohdalle sen ylimääräisen raiteen rakentaminen ei ole mitenkään erityisen kallista, varsinkin jos phutaan pinta-asemista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietenkään kirja ei tunnu tarpeelliselta, jos ei ole kiinnostunut kirjan aiheesta. Jos se on lähtökohta, myös HS:n museon viime kesän metronäyttelykin oli turha eikä voi ymmärtää, kenen intressiä palvelee katsaus siihen, mitä HS on metrosta vuosien varrella uutisoinut. Minusta sekin oli kiinnostavaa, mutta Levän kirja on kattavampi ja objektiivisempi, etten sanoisi myös ammattimaisempi.


Kyllä aihe sinänsä kiinnostaa, mutta ei oikein selviä mitä tieteenalaa ja mitä intressejä kirjoitus palvelee. Onko se edes tieteellinen julkaisu vai pamfletti? Olen ymmärtänyt että se liittyy jotenkin nais- tai sukupuolitutkimukseen tai johonkin vastaavaan, mutta en löydä oikein mitään punaista lankaa mitä sen on tarkoitus todistaa. Että insinöörimiehet ovat kusipäitä vai mitä? Välillä se pysyy asiassa ja  käsittelee esim metro-oikeudenkäynteihin johtaneita väärinkäytöksiä, mutta välillä ampuu puskasta metropäätösten ja kaupungin vaikuttajia viittaamalla henkilökohtaisuuksiin.

Hesarin metronäyttely oli pienoinen pettymys kanssa, samoin metrosta julkaistu 25-vuotis juhlakirja. Varsinkin se, että siinä oli yhdessä kohtaa siteerattu lähes suoraan yhtä allekirjoittaneen Joukkoliikennefoorumiin  kirjoittamaa viestiä, mainitsematta lainkaan lähdettä! Grrr!

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Levän näkökulma on erittäin perusteltu. Suomessa sekä liikennesuunnittelu että kaupunkisuunnittelu perustuvat pääosin myytteihin. Tekninen ja taloudellinen puoli sekä muu tieteellis-tekninen osaaminen on valjastettu lähinnä vain ennalta valittujen näkemysten perustelemiseen ja toteuttamiseen.
> 
> Tomas Ekmanin väitöskirja "Spår i vägen" Tukholman raitioteiden kehityksestä osoitti myös hyvin, miten raitiotien lakkautus ja myöhempi palauttaminen tapahtuivat nimenomaan sen perusteella, millaiseksi raitiotie esitettiin. Tekniset ja taloudelliset perusteet sovitettiin tähän näkemykseen. Sama löytyy myös Turun raitiotielakkautuksesta.


Minä en näe metroa itsessään niin dramattisena asiana, vaan normaalina suurkaupungin kunnallisteknisenä infrastruktuurihankkeena kuten kaukolämpö, katuverkko, vesijohdot jne. Miksi ei esim Päijänne-tunnelin rakentamista ole kritisoitu aikoinaan yhtä rajusti, vaikka aina on tiedetty että lähempääkin, Vantaanjoesta, saa kelvollista vettä?

Mitä vertailuun Tukholmaan tulee, niin Helsingillä on mennyt siinä mielessä huomattavasti paremmin, ja oltu kaukoviisaita, että metron rakentamisesta huolimatta raitioteitä ei ole lakkautettu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Mikäli rahaa ei käytetä (rakenneta) tehokasta julkista liikennneverkostoa on ainoana vaihtoehtona rakentaa moottoriteitä. Niiden rakentaminen ei ainakaan ole yhtään metron rakentamista halvempaa. Länsimetron kustannusten suurin syy on rakennustapa (tunneli), ei metro itsessään.


Aivan. Eli jos halutaan tehokas julkinen liikenneverkosto halvalla, on tunnelimetro pois suljettu vaihtoehto. Asutuksen keskellä kulkeva pintametro tai vielä mieluummin ympäri Etelä-Espoota haaroittuva pikaraitiotieverkko tulee espoolaisille ja helsinkiläisille veronmaksajille halvemmaksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Onko se edes tieteellinen julkaisu vai pamfletti?


Levän julkaisu on tieteellinen julkaisu, joka on julkaistu arvostetussa suomalaisessa tieteellisessä julkaisussa.

Levä analysoi olennaiselta osin myös metroon liittyvien päättäjien ja johtajien julkisuuskuvaa.




> Minä en näe metroa itsessään niin dramattisena asiana, vaan normaalina suurkaupungin kunnallisteknisenä infrastruktuurihankkeena kuten kaukolämpö, katuverkko, vesijohdot jne.


Helsingissä metroa ei tehty "normaalina" infrastruktuurihankkeina.

Tukhoman metro ja Martinlaakson rata ovat esimerkkejä selvästi normaalimmasta hankkeesta eli tehtiin kysyntää vastaava raideratkaisu edullisesti aluerakentamisen kanssa.

Toinen "normaali" ratkaisu olisi ollut tehdä Saksan stadtbahn - hankkeiden tyyppinen pikaraitiotie. 

Helsingin metrossa päätöksentekijät valtasi megalomania, jonka seurauksena hanke ylitti moninkertaisesti budjettinsa, aikataulut ylitettiin ja hanke ylimitoitettiin. 

Sama toistuu nyt Länsimetrossa.

On aivan perusteltua, että tämän megalomanian perusteita tutkitaan myös akateemisesti.

Päijänne - tunneli on todella huono vertauskohta. Vantaanjoen valuma-alue on melkoisen pieni Päijänteeseen verrattuna, ja vaikka se toimiikin nyt tilapäisratkaisuna, ovat tällaisen tilapäisratkaisun riskit hyvin suuret.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tukhoman metro ja Martinlaakson rata ovat esimerkkejä selvästi normaalimmasta hankkeesta eli tehtiin kysyntää vastaava raideratkaisu edullisesti aluerakentamisen kanssa.


Martinlaaksin rata syntyi "vahingossa". Siitä piti alunperin tulla metron pohjoinen haara, mutta koska oli kiire, se rakennettiin rautatienä puoleksi valtion maksamana, ja jättämällä maanalainen osuus Haagasta Kamppiiin kokonaan pois. Mitä olisi voitettu tai hävitty pitkällä juoksulla jos Martinlaakson rata olisi tehty metrona alkuperäisten suunitelmien mukaan, ja liikenne hoidettu kaupunkien metroyhtiön toimesta VR:n sijaan, on vielä arvioimatta.




> Toinen "normaali" ratkaisu olisi ollut tehdä Saksan stadtbahn - hankkeiden tyyppinen pikaraitiotie.


Varmasti jälkiviisaina voi näin sanoa. Mutta 1960-70-luvun tekniikalla ainoa tarjolla ollut tie ollut vain sama kuin mikä Stuttgart valitsi, jonka raitiotieverkko  oli enen Stadtbahniksi muuttamista eniten Helsingin kaltainen saksalaiskaupungeista. Ne toimenpiteet tulivat maksamaan paljon ja kesti kaiken kaikkiaan 30-40 vuotta toteuttaa. 




> Helsingin metrossa päätöksentekijät valtasi megalomania, jonka seurauksena hanke ylitti moninkertaisesti budjettinsa, aikataulut ylitettiin ja hanke ylimitoitettiin.


Aina ei muisteta sitä, että budjetin ylitys johtui osittain ajankohtana vallinnesta rajusta inflaatiosta ja taloudellisesti epävakaasta tilanteesta. 




> Sama toistuu nyt Länsimetrossa.


Se nähdään 6 vuoden päästä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitä vertailuun Tukholmaan tulee, niin Helsingillä on mennyt siinä mielessä huomattavasti paremmin, ja oltu kaukoviisaita, että metron rakentamisesta huolimatta raitioteitä ei ole lakkautettu.


Tukholmassa ollaan silti raitiotieverkon kehityksessä 50 vuotta edellä, vaikka ne aikoinaan lakkautettiinkin. Helsingissä ei todellakaan ole mennyt paremmin, jos ratikkaliikenteestä puhutaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tukholmassa ollaan silti raitiotieverkon kehityksessä 50 vuotta edellä, vaikka ne aikoinaan lakkautettiinkin. Helsingissä ei todellakaan ole mennyt paremmin, jos ratikkaliikenteestä puhutaan.


Tukholman esikaupunkialueiden raitioteistä yksi yksittäinen linja on nykyaikainen, liikennöinti- ja rakennustavaltaan enemmän metroa kuin raitiotietä muistuttava. Muut ovat ratojen osalta samalla tasolla kuin Helsingissä ja kaluston osalta 50 vuotta jäljessä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tukholman esikaupunkialueiden raitioteistä yksi yksittäinen linja on nykyaikainen, liikennöinti- ja rakennustavaltaan enemmän metroa kuin raitiotietä muistuttava. Muut ovat ratojen osalta samalla tasolla kuin Helsingissä ja kaluston osalta 50 vuotta jäljessä.


Tukholman raitiotielinjoista eniten metroa muistuttaa Lidingöbanan, ja siinä kalusto tosiaan on vanhaa, vaikkakin toimintakuntoista. Kaluston uusimisesta on tehty jo päätös ja viime vuonna Citadista koeajettiin radalla. Tvärbanan ja Nockebybanan ovat muuten vastaavia, mutta kalusto on uutta ja Tvärbananilla löytyy muutama kadulla ajettava osuus. Kääntäisin asian ennemminkin niin, että tunnelbana muistuttaa monilta osin pikaraitioteitä eikä nämä pikaraitiotiet metroa. Tämä johtuu myös historiallisista seikoista, sillä jo vuonna 1930 oli raitiolinja 19:n asema _Södra bantorget_ maan alla.

Museolinja Djurgårdslinjen on täysin kehityskelpoinen ja saattaa olla, että vuonna 2010, jo monta vuotta ennen kuin Tvärbanan pysähtyy Viking Linen terminaallilla, Djurgårdslinjen hakee Silja Linen matkustajat terminaalilta Sergelin torille.

Djurgårdslijen
Lidingöbanan
Nockebybanan
Tvärbanan
Örbybanan

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tukholman raitiotielinjoista eniten metroa muistuttaa Lidingöbanan, ja siinä kalusto tosiaan on vanhaa, vaikkakin toimintakuntoista. Kaluston uusimisesta on tehty jo päätös ja viime vuonna Citadista koeajettiin radalla. Tvärbanan ja Nockebybanan ovat muuten vastaavia, mutta kalusto on uutta ja Tvärbananilla löytyy muutama kadulla ajettava osuus. Kääntäisin asian ennemminkin niin, että tunnelbana muistuttaa monilta osin pikaraitioteitä eikä nämä pikaraitiotiet metroa. Tämä johtuu myös historiallisista seikoista, sillä jo vuonna 1930 oli raitiolinja 19:n asema _Södra bantorget_ maan alla.


Keskimäärin sanoisin Tukholman raitioteiden olevan kehityksessä Helsinkiä jäljessä Tvärbanania lukuunottamatta. Nuo "jämäpätkät" ovat olleet lakkautusuhan alaisia useaan otteeseen, mutta aina viime tingassa on joku pelastus löytynyt. 

Helsingissä ei sitten 50-luvun ole mitään kokonaisia ratoja lakkautettu joitakin keskustan jyrkkämäkisiä ja kaarteisia pätkiä lukuunottamatta, ja kokoajan rakennetaan uutta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Martinlaaksin rata syntyi "vahingossa". Siitä piti alunperin tulla metron pohjoinen haara, mutta koska oli kiire, se rakennettiin rautatienä puoleksi valtion maksamana, ja jättämällä maanalainen osuus Haagasta Kamppiiin kokonaan pois.


En aivan allekirjoita tätä. Käsitykseni on, että Helsinki ja VR/valtio sopivat reviirijaosta: Helsinki hoitaa metrollaan itä-länsisuunnan ja VR pohjois-eteläsuunnan. Ja onneksi näin sovittiin, sillä sen ansiosta rata myös rakennettiin ja se tuli valmiiksi ja käyttöön vuosia ennen tyhjästä keksittävää metroa.




> Mitä olisi voitettu tai hävitty pitkällä juoksulla jos Martinlaakson rata olisi tehty metrona alkuperäisten suunitelmien mukaan, ja liikenne hoidettu kaupunkien metroyhtiön toimesta VR:n sijaan, on vielä arvioimatta.


Jos Martinlaakson rata olisi jäänyt osaksi HKL:n metrosuunnitelmaa, rataurassa olisi nyt Pohjoisväylä eli 4-6 -kaistainen kaupunkimotari. Ruoholahden sijasta metron pääteasema voisi olla Töölöntori, parhaassa tapauksessa Tullinpuomi. Espoon kanssa ei tarvitsisi tapella, mutta ehkä tapeltaisiin Vantaan kanssa siitä, että se löytäisi jostain miljardin pohjoismetron osuutensa rahoittamiseen. Helsingissä tapeltaisiin Keskuspuiston kaavoittamisesta, koska Helsinki rahoittaisi sillä oman osuutensa pohjoismetrosta.

Tietenkin jos liikenneteen Martinlaakson radalla olisi alusta alkaen hoitanut HKL eikä VR, ainakin viime vuosina Helsinki ja YTV olisivat säästäneet muutaman miljoonan joka vuosi, kun ei olisi tarvinnut maksaa VR Oy:n monopolihintaa. Toisaalta, kun otetaan huomioon liian kalliiksi rakennetun metron radan ja asemien ylläpitokustannus, raha olisi kadonnut siihen kuten se on kadonnut itämetrossakin. YTV:n junaliikenteestä maksama ylihinta on nyt vähemmän kuin HKL:n maksama metroradan ylläpito. Jotain maksaa toki Martinlaakson radan ylläpito myös, mutta asemien rakenne huomioon ottaen ei läheskään niin paljon kuin metro.




> Varmasti jälkiviisaina voi näin sanoa. Mutta 1960-70-luvun tekniikalla ainoa tarjolla ollut tie ollut vain sama kuin mikä Stuttgart valitsi, jonka raitiotieverkko oli enen Stadtbahniksi muuttamista eniten Helsingin kaltainen saksalaiskaupungeista. Ne toimenpiteet tulivat maksamaan paljon ja kesti kaiken kaikkiaan 30-40 vuotta toteuttaa.


Ruhrin alueella oltiin samassa tilanteessa kuin Stuttgartissa, mutta Ruhrin alueella todettiin, ettei raideleveysmuutos ja korkeaan laituriin siirtyminen ole kannattavaa. Siksi Esseniin, Gelsenkircheniin, Mühlheimiin ja Bochumiin jäi 1000 mm:n raitiotie ja Oberhausen rakensi jopa uuden.

Stuttgart teki oman valintansa, mutta sekin jäi siitä, mitä Stadtbahnin esimetrona piti alun perin olla. Tunneliosuus on vain keskustassa ja muualla ollaan katutilassa siten, ettei sivukiskovirroituksesta ja sen vaatimasta eristämisestä olisi kuin haittaa.




> Aina ei muisteta sitä, että budjetin ylitys johtui osittain ajankohtana vallinnesta rajusta inflaatiosta ja taloudellisesti epävakaasta tilanteesta.


Kyllä Hesan metro maksoi maltaita aivan inflaatiokorjatussa reaalirahassakin. Ei ole vaikea arvata, että jos tilataan ensin yksi juna 10 vuoden koeajoihin ja sitten romutettavaksi, ajetaan sillä junalla ne 10 vuotta ja tilataan vielä sarjajunatkin muistaakseni yli tuplahintaan maailmanmarkkinahintaan nähden, niin totta kai touhu maksaa enemmän kuin pitäisi. Martinlaakson rata ja Sm-kaluston hankinta tapahtuivat samaan aikaan, eikä inflaatiolla tarvinnut perustella mitään. Kaiken lisäksi palvelu on parempi kuin metrolla.




> Se nähdään 6 vuoden päästä.


Onhan länsimetron valmistelu nähty jo nyt. Muun kuin virallisen informaation pelko on niin suuri, että esitteet pitää viedä kaupungintalolta pois, jotta valtuutetut eivät vahingossakaan näkisi mitä muut kuin virkamiehet sanovat.

Metron valmisteluun liittyvästä harhaanjohtamisesta ja vääristelystä paras todiste on totuuden pelko. Ei kai yhtä esitettä tarvitse pelätä, jos on oltu itse rehellisiä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aika vahvasti sanottu. Nyt tiivistetään jo olemassa olevaa rakennuskantaa mm. Matinkylässä. Samoin monella muullakin alueella. Mikäli rahaa ei käytetä (rakenneta) tehokasta julkista liikennneverkostoa on ainoana vaihtoehtona rakentaa moottoriteitä.


Olet aivan oikeassa siinä, että metron rakentamistapa täällä on väärä. Mutta siinä ei pelkästään tunneli ole ratkaiseva, vaan kaarresäde ja sivukiskovirroitus.

Moottoritiet eivät ole joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehto, sillä niiden välityskyky on aivan liian pieni. Toisaalta nykyhintaisen metron välityskyvylle ei ole tarvetta sillä rakentamisen tehokkuudella, mikä missään suunnitelmissa tällä hetkellä on. Busseilla tämän rakentamisen tehokkuuden voi hoitaa, mutta se ei kannta, koska ratikka on halvempi.

Mutta sen on oltava ratikka, sillä raskasmetro tai juna eivät koskaan voi palvella kävelyetäisyydellä kaikkia. Näyttää siltä, että raskasraide voi palvella kävelyetäisyydellä 10-20 % maankäytöstä. Ratikka sen sijaan näyttää kykenevän palvelemaan 70-80 %.




> Pikametro voitaisiin toteuttaa periaatteessa jo nytkin. On sitten toinen juttu onko se järkevää. Vaikka jatko Itäsalmeen toteutuisikin ja sitä kautta "pikametro", niin tuolloinkaan ei tarvitsisi vielä lisäraiteita rakentaa. Toisaalta aseman kohdalle sen ylimääräisen raiteen rakentaminen ei ole mitenkään erityisen kallista, varsinkin jos phutaan pinta-asemista.


Ei ole olemassa mitään pikametroa nykyisen metron konseptilla. Paikallisjunaliikenteessä on pikavuoroja, koska käytössä on 4 raidetta ja vuoroväli ei ole liian tiheä. Metrolle suunnitellulla nykyistä lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia edes pysähtyvien junien ohitteluun asemilla, vaikka sivuraiteet olisivatkin olemassa. Jos osaat piirtää graafisen aikataulun, voit kokeilla asian ja näet, että pikametrot voivat toimia vain 4-raiteisella radalla.

Entä sitten pikaratikka? Tietenkin siihen pätee sama asia. 2-raiteisella radalla vaunut eivät voi ohittaa toisiaan. Mutta ratikkaverkko on verkko, eikä yksi rata. Nopeille yhteyksille on vaihtoehtoisia reittejä, joilla ohitetaan pysäkkejä ja toisia vuoroja. Tällainen tilanne on jo nyt Lauttasaaressa bussiliikenteessä. T-vuorot Lauttasaaren kautta ovat hitaita ja Länsiväylää ajavat ovat nopeita pikametroja.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En aivan allekirjoita tätä. Käsitykseni on, että Helsinki ja VR/valtio sopivat reviirijaosta: Helsinki hoitaa metrollaan itä-länsisuunnan ja VR pohjois-eteläsuunnan. Ja onneksi näin sovittiin, sillä sen ansiosta rata myös rakennettiin ja se tuli valmiiksi ja käyttöön vuosia ennen tyhjästä keksittävää metroa.


Niin, onneksi kävi niin. Täytyy muistaa että Castrénin Stadtbahn-metrokin olisi tullut Länsi-Vantaalle alkuperäisten suunitelmien mukaan vasta joskus vuoden 2000-paikkeilla. 




> Jos Martinlaakson rata olisi jäänyt osaksi HKL:n metrosuunnitelmaa, rataurassa olisi nyt Pohjoisväylä eli 4-6 -kaistainen kaupunkimotari. Ruoholahden sijasta metron pääteasema voisi olla Töölöntori, parhaassa tapauksessa Tullinpuomi. Espoon kanssa ei tarvitsisi tapella, mutta ehkä tapeltaisiin Vantaan kanssa siitä, että se löytäisi jostain miljardin pohjoismetron osuutensa rahoittamiseen. Helsingissä tapeltaisiin Keskuspuiston kaavoittamisesta, koska Helsinki rahoittaisi sillä oman osuutensa pohjoismetrosta.


Tämä on hauska ajatusleikki.Mutta jotta olisi käynyt juuri näin, olisi pitänyt muutama muu reunaehto myös täyttyä:
1) TKK ei olisi siirretty Otaniemeen vaan Myyrmäkeen. Naapuriin olis myöhemmin muutanut isojen firmojen pääkonttoreita ja tutkimusyksiköitä  kuten Neste, Nokia, Kone jne. 
2) Asuntosätiö ei olisi perustanut ihannepuutarhakaupunkiaan Tapiolaa Espooseen vaan jonnekin Kaivokselan-Martinlaakson paikkeille
3) Pähkinärinteessä, Lammaslammen ympärillä olisi Westendin tapaisia ökyhuviloita suurfirmojen johtajia varten, ja länsi-Vanta muilta osin vaurasta omakotitalomattoa. 
4) Länsi- ja Itä-Vantaan välillä olisi jyrkkä hajurako. Vantaan kaupungin vuokratalot olisi kaikki rakennettu itään pääradan varteen. "Vantaan keskus" entiseltä nimeltään Tikkurilanakin tunnettu olisi pahamaineinen betonilähiökeskittymä jolle vain naurettaisiin lännessä. 

Vasta tällainen "paremman väen" keskittymä länsi-Vantaaalle olisi pystynyt painoastamaan Helsinkiä rakentamaan kaupunkimotarin Töölöön asti, ja pystynyt estämään vuoteen 2006 asti metron tuloa reviirilleen. 

Jos länsi-Vantaa olisi kaikesta huolimatta vain "tavisten" aluetta kuten se nyt on, niin Vantaalla ehkä ei olisi ollut pokkaa vetää noin vaan henkseleitä radan yli, vaikka se olisi päätetty rakentaa metrona. Todennäköisesti se olisi kuitenkin rakennettu Martinlaaksoon asti, ja Vantaa olis maksanut ne kolme maanpäällistä asemaa jotka olisi tullut sen alueelle, ja Helsinki omansa. Valtio olisi todennäköisesti osallistunut osalla kustannuksia, mutta ehkä ei niin suurella osuudella kuin rautatien tapauksessa. Rakennusaikataulu olisi ehkä saattanut venyä  toki. Jos radalla olis ollut kiire, niin ensiksi olisi ehkä rakennettu kuitenkin pätkä Huopalahdesta Martsarin, ja vasta sitten tunnelirata Kamppiin. Tällaisista "pätkämetroja" toisista irrallaan rakennettiin 1970-luvulla monessa euroopan kaupungissa, kun oli kiire, ja pätkät yhdistettiin myöhemmin.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut rakentaa metro vain Vantaan rajalle Malminkartanoon, ja sieltä liityntäbussilinjat Vantaan kohteisiin, Myyrmäen eteläosista olisi tultu myös kävellen Malminkartanon metroasemalle, kuten Länsimäestä tullaan nyt Mellunmäkeen.




> Tietenkin jos liikenneteen Martinlaakson radalla olisi alusta alkaen hoitanut HKL eikä VR, ainakin viime vuosina Helsinki ja YTV olisivat säästäneet muutaman miljoonan joka vuosi, kun ei olisi tarvinnut maksaa VR Oy:n monopolihintaa. Toisaalta, kun otetaan huomioon liian kalliiksi rakennetun metron radan ja asemien ylläpitokustannus, raha olisi kadonnut siihen kuten se on kadonnut itämetrossakin. YTV:n junaliikenteestä maksama ylihinta on nyt vähemmän kuin HKL:n maksama metroradan ylläpito. Jotain maksaa toki Martinlaakson radan ylläpito myös, mutta asemien rakenne huomioon ottaen ei läheskään niin paljon kuin metro.


Nythän on näin,että Martsarin rata rakennettiin yhtä jykeväksi kuin metro, ja asemat olivat valmistuessaan muihin pk-seudun rautatieasemiin verrattuna suorastaan loisteliaita. Myöhemin ne ovat päässeet rapistumaan pahasti, ts niitä ei ylläpidetä samassa laajuudessa kuin metroasemia. Onko se sitten hyvä asia, että esim naismatkustajat karttavat asemien rähjäisyyden ja jengittymisen vuoksi junalla liikkumista iltaisin? 

Liikennekustannukset olivat varmaan alkuaikoina pienemmät kuin metrolla, mutta ehkä ei enää. Se johtuu siitä että ensimmäiset n 10 vuotta liikenne oli paljon harvempaa kuin tämän tasoiselta radalta olisi voinut edellyttää. Vuoroväli oli puoli tuntia, ja vain ruuhka-aikaan 15 min. Eli liikenteestä tuli varmaan säästöä siihen verrattuna kuin jos M-rata olisi ollut alusta alkaen metro 10 minuutin vuorovälein. Tosin Martsarin radan lähes joka asemalla oli siihen aikaan miehityskin. Täytyy muistaa että "virasto-VR:n" aikaan sen toiminta oli hyvin tappiollista, eikä tilinpäätöksetn millään tavaalläpinäkyviä että olisi yleisölle näytetty yksityiskohtia minkä radan liikenne maksaa ja tuottaa minkä verran, ja toisaalta siihen aikaan bussiliikennekin oli lähes kokonaan kunnallista sekä Helsingissä että Vantaalla, ja kustannusten perään ei ruikutettu niin paljon kun nyt. 




> Ruhrin alueella oltiin samassa tilanteessa kuin Stuttgartissa, mutta Ruhrin alueella todettiin, ettei raideleveysmuutos ja korkeaan laituriin siirtyminen ole kannattavaa. Siksi Esseniin, Gelsenkircheniin, Mühlheimiin ja Bochumiin jäi 1000 mm:n raitiotie ja Oberhausen rakensi jopa uuden.


Niin,mutta Ruhrissa tämä toteutettiin paljon myöhemmin kuin Stuttgartissa. Stuttgartissa ei jääty odottamaan että joku "keksii" matalalattiavaunun, vaan  tunnelien valmistuttua niihin pistettiin ajamaan se kalusto mikä oli saatavilla koko kirjavuudessaan, jopa 1930-luvun vehkeitä, mutta alusta alkaen pidettiin valmius yllä leventää raideleveys ja korottaa laitureita.




> Kyllä Hesan metro maksoi maltaita aivan inflaatiokorjatussa reaalirahassakin. Ei ole vaikea arvata, että jos tilataan ensin yksi juna 10 vuoden koeajoihin ja sitten romutettavaksi, ajetaan sillä junalla ne 10 vuotta ja tilataan vielä sarjajunatkin muistaakseni yli tuplahintaan maailmanmarkkinahintaan nähden, niin totta kai touhu maksaa enemmän kuin pitäisi. Martinlaakson rata ja Sm-kaluston hankinta tapahtuivat samaan aikaan, eikä inflaatiolla tarvinnut perustella mitään. Kaiken lisäksi palvelu on parempi kuin metrolla.


Niin, mutta se metrojunahankinta pitäisi Helsingin metron 1. vaiheen osalta käsitellä ihan erillisenä asiana, johon vaikuttivat kauppapolitiikka ja neukku-pelottelu, ja tietysti ne lahjukset. Jos silloin olisi saatu ostaa metrojunia vapaasti EEC- tai EFTA-maista niin halvemmaksi olisi tullut, mutta kun ei saanut, niin ei saanut. 

Miltä osin Martinlaakson radan palvelu on parempi kuin metrossa? Ainoa jonka keksin on, että junia kulkee myös klo 2330 jälkeen, ainakin viikonloppu-iltaisin. 




> Onhan länsimetron valmistelu nähty jo nyt. Muun kuin virallisen informaation pelko on niin suuri, että esitteet pitää viedä kaupungintalolta pois, jotta valtuutetut eivät vahingossakaan näkisi mitä muut kuin virkamiehet sanovat.


Ikävä juttu, jos nuo esitteenne kerättiin pois. En tosin tiedä kaupungintalojen järjestyssäännöistä, mutta kai te kysyitte vahtimestareilta lupaa niiden jakamiseen ensin?

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Vasta tällainen "paremman väen" keskittymä länsi-Vantaaalle olisi pystynyt painoastamaan Helsinkiä rakentamaan kaupunkimotarin Töölöön asti, ja pystynyt estämään vuoteen 2006 asti metron tuloa reviirilleen.


Etelä-Espoossa on jotain, mitä Länsi-Vantaalla ei ole: merenranta. Siksipä Länsi-Vantaasta ei olisi voinut tulla yhtä suosittua, kuin Westend, Jedda sun muut tätä nykyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Etelä-Espoossa on jotain, mitä Länsi-Vantaalla ei ole: merenranta. Siksipä Länsi-Vantaasta ei olisi voinut tulla yhtä suosittua, kuin Westend, Jedda sun muut tätä nykyä.


Näinhän se on. Mutta pelkkä meri ei olisi riittänyt,  vaan olis pitänyt olla Tapiola jonka korkealuokkaiset palvelut olivat erittäin tärkeät Westendille ja Jeddalle alkuvaiheessa ainakin, ja myös TKK joka mahdollisti paikalle muuttavien firmojen verkostoitumisen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä Hesan metro maksoi maltaita aivan inflaatiokorjatussa reaalirahassakin. Ei ole vaikea arvata, että jos tilataan ensin yksi juna 10 vuoden koeajoihin ja sitten romutettavaksi, ajetaan sillä junalla ne 10 vuotta ja tilataan vielä sarjajunatkin muistaakseni yli tuplahintaan maailmanmarkkinahintaan nähden, niin totta kai touhu maksaa enemmän kuin pitäisi. Martinlaakson rata ja Sm-kaluston hankinta tapahtuivat samaan aikaan, eikä inflaatiolla tarvinnut perustella mitään. Kaiken lisäksi palvelu on parempi kuin metrolla.


Jos nyt mennään pikkumaisuuksiin, niin metron ensimmäisestä koejunasta osa tuhoutui aika aikaisessa vaiheessa varikolla tulipalossa, ja siksi lopusta koejunasta ei saatu koskaan kokonaista junaa vuoroliikenteeseen, eikä oikein ollut mieltä jatkaa koeajoja siinä laajuudessa kun oli suunniteltu, vajaalla junalla. Palossa tuhoutuneen protojunan vakuutukset olivat varmaan niin alakantissa, että rahaa käytännössä paloi poroiksi juuri siksi että koko kokeilu jouduttiin aloittamaan alusta asti uusilla junilla. Toinen syy uudenmallisten koejunien tilaamiseen oli varmaan se, että oikosulkumoottori- ja invertteritekniikka oli juuri tuona aikana kehittynyt niin paljon että uuden koejunan tilaaminen vanhalla tekniikalla ei olisi enää kannattanut, ja että olettaen että kokeilut uudella junalla onnistuvat, sitä voidaan käyttää sitten vuoroliikenteessä, kuten tapahtuikin. Korjatkoot väitteeni ne, jotka tietävät paremmin miten kuvio meni.

Jos koko protojunan tulipaloa ei olisi sattunut, niin ehkä meillä olisi nyt kolmen eri sukupolven junia metrossa: Vanhin Valmetin "M1" -sarja 1970-luvulta tasavirtamoottoreilla, uudempi Valmetin "M100" -sarja 1980-luvulta oikosulkumoottoreilla, ja uusin, Bombardierin valmistama "M200" -sarja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos nyt mennään pikkumaisuuksiin, niin metron ensimmäisestä koejunasta osa tuhoutui aika aikaisessa vaiheessa varikolla tulipalossa, ja siksi lopusta koejunasta ei saatu koskaan kokonaista junaa vuoroliikenteeseen...


Koejunassa oli 6 vaunua, joista yksi paloi. Metroa liikennöitiin kuitenkin vuosikausia 4 vaunun junilla, joten ei olisi ollut estettä ajaa koejunalla yhtä vuoroa.

Totuus linee se, että junakalustoa oli yksinkertaisesti yllin kyllin, joten ei kannattanut ajaa ja ylläpitää yhtä erilaista junaa. Metron rahankäytössähän yksi juna on pennosia.

Kävin muuten joskus katselemassa Hakkilassa koejunan raatoa, kun se siellä romutettiin. Olihan se säälittävää katsella, kuinka romuksi oli laitettu jotain, joka näytti melkein käyttämättömältä. Ei ollut ruostetta, pölyä tai likaista rasvaa missään

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metroa liikennöitiin kuitenkin vuosikausia 4 vaunun junilla,...


Sivulta http://www.raitio.org/metro/mhistory.htm paljastuu, että jo keväästä 1983 metroa ajettiin ruuhkassa kuusivaunuisilla junilla. Lyhyempiin mentiin vasta vuonna 1996 (uudelleen pitkiä junia alkoi säännöllisesti esiintyä 2002 / 2003 talvesta alkaen).

Edellisestä huolimatta haluttaessa nelivaunuista koejunaa olisi voitu ajattaa ylimääräisenä lähtönä esim. aamuruuhkassa. Myös spekuloitiin, olisiko jäljelle jääneistä koejunan vaunuista voitu rakentaa moottorittomia välivaunuja M100-yksikköihin. Kumpaakaan ratkaisua ei katsottu mielekkääksi. Kuten Antero totesi, kalustoa oli riittävästi ilman vaunuja M3 - M6:kin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edellisestä huolimatta haluttaessa nelivaunuista koejunaa olisi voitu ajattaa ylimääräisenä lähtönä esim. aamuruuhkassa. Myös spekuloitiin, olisiko jäljelle jääneistä koejunan vaunuista voitu rakentaa moottorittomia välivaunuja M100-yksikköihin. Kumpaakaan ratkaisua ei katsottu mielekkääksi. Kuten Antero totesi, kalustoa oli riittävästi ilman vaunuja M3 - M6:kin.


Se milä halusin spekuloida oli, jouduttiinko metron koeajo-ohjelmaa muutamaan radikaalisti kun koejunan vaunu paloi? Vai tilattiinko uusi M100-sarjan koe-/nokkajuna siksi, että vanha koejuna ei vastannut odotuksia? Vai oliko tuhlailevalla rahankäytöllä ja metrotoimiston asenteilla/korruptiolla suurin rooli tähän uuteen junasarjaan siirtymisessä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se milä halusin spekuloida oli, jouduttiinko metron koeajo-ohjelmaa muutamaan radikaalisti kun koejunan vaunu paloi?


Olemme muistaakseni muissa ketjuissa todenneet, että koejunalla jatkettiin koeajoja nelivaunuisena ja että eräässä vaiheessa, ilmeisesti vuoden 1975 tienoilla, se liikkui sellaisella kokoonpanolla, että toinen vaunupareista oli "sekapari" eli M3+M2.

Koejunan sähkötekniikka oli vanhempaa kuin esim. NrI-raitiovaunujen sähkötekniikka. Varmaan oli selvää, että jatkohankinnat perustuivat kehittyneempään tekniikkaan. Varmasti jatkokehittelyhankkeessa oli paljon sellaistakin, että helsinkiläiset kustansivat kotimaisen tehtaan tuotekehittelyä. Siitäkin on kirjoiteltu paljon eri yhteyksissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on hauska ajatusleikki.Mutta jotta olisi käynyt juuri näin, olisi pitänyt muutama muu reunaehto myös täyttyä:
> 1) TKK ei olisi siirretty Otaniemeen vaan Myyrmäkeen. Naapuriin olis myöhemmin muutanut isojen firmojen pääkonttoreita ja tutkimusyksiköitä  kuten Neste, Nokia, Kone jne. 
> 2) Asuntosätiö ei olisi perustanut ihannepuutarhakaupunkiaan Tapiolaa Espooseen vaan jonnekin Kaivokselan-Martinlaakson paikkeille
> 3) Pähkinärinteessä, Lammaslammen ympärillä olisi Westendin tapaisia ökyhuviloita suurfirmojen johtajia varten, ja länsi-Vanta muilta osin vaurasta omakotitalomattoa. 
> 4) Länsi- ja Itä-Vantaan välillä olisi jyrkkä hajurako. Vantaan kaupungin vuokratalot olisi kaikki rakennettu itään pääradan varteen. "Vantaan keskus" entiseltä nimeltään Tikkurilanakin tunnettu olisi pahamaineinen betonilähiökeskittymä jolle vain naurettaisiin lännessä.


Otaniemestä ja Tapiolasta oli kyllä paatökset ja rakentaminenkin tehty niin paljon aikaisemmin, etten näe niillä mitään yhteyttä Martinlaaksoon ja sen liikenneyhteyksiin. En myöskään sillä, missä on Westend tai mitä tapahtuu Tikkurilassa.

Martinlaakso oli Vantaan kaupunkikehityshanke samaan tapaan kuin Kivistö nyt tai Koivukylä aikanaan. Ei Martinlaakson tekeminen ollut radasta kiinni tai että se olisi tehty radan vuoksi. Jos radasta ei olisi saatu päätöstä, jonka vääntäminen oli puhdasta politiikkaa, Martinlaakso olisi tehty joka tapauksessa ja pakkohan sinne olisi ollut motari tehdä.




> Vasta tällainen "paremman väen" keskittymä länsi-Vantaaalle olisi pystynyt painoastamaan Helsinkiä rakentamaan kaupunkimotarin Töölöön asti, ja pystynyt estämään vuoteen 2006 asti metron tuloa reviirilleen.


Miksi motarin olisi pitänyt tulla Töölöön? Eihän siellä ole sellaiselle tilaa, vaan motari olisi liittynyt Vihdintiehen tai Hämeenlinnantiehen ja liikennevirta olisi ohjattu Mannerheimintielle.

Ei Vantaan olisi tarvinnut painostaa Helsinkiä mihinkään, sillä Helsinki on itse toiminut ja olisi toiminut niin, että Martinlaaksolaiset olisivat saaneet tottua autoilijoiksi. Näinhän kävi Itä-Helsingissä, minne metro tehtiin 30 vuotta myöhässä.

Vantaalla ei olisi ollut rahaa metroon. Sillä oli nipin napin rahaa omaan osuuteensa Martinlaakson radasta. Mistä Vantaa olisi tehnyt moninkertaisia rahoja samaan asiaan kuin junarata, mutta kalliimmalla hinnalla.

Helsingillä itsellään ei myöskään olisi riittänyt rahaa rakentaa metroa pohjoiseen, mikä olisi ollut käytännön selitys viivyttelylle. Olihan Helsingillä resurssit kiinni metron rakentamisessa Idässä. Käytännössä ensimmäinen tilaisuus olisi ollut päättää, tehdäänkö haara Vuosaareen vai jatketaanko rataa Kampista pohjoiseen. Tämä tapahtui 1990-luvulla, jolloin Marinlaakson rata oli ollut käytössä jo vuosia.




> Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut rakentaa metro vain Vantaan rajalle Malminkartanoon, ja sieltä liityntäbussilinjat Vantaan kohteisiin, Myyrmäen eteläosista olisi tultu myös kävellen Malminkartanon metroasemalle, kuten Länsimäestä tullaan nyt Mellunmäkeen.


Näin olisi voinut käydä - jos siis Helsinki olisi pannut resurssinsa pohjoismetroon Vuosaaren sijasta. Autoilun määrään tällä ei olisi ollut mitään vaikutusta liityntäliikenteen huonon palvelutason ja parin kymmenen vuoden autoilutottumusten vuoksi. Siinä mielessä Vuosaari olisi ollut parempi ratkaisu verrattuna pohjoismetroon ilman Martinlaakson rataa. Tehtiinhän Vuosaaressa kuitenkin jonkinlaista metrokaupunkia.




> Nythän on näin,että Martsarin rata rakennettiin yhtä jykeväksi kuin metro, ja asemat olivat valmistuessaan muihin pk-seudun rautatieasemiin verrattuna suorastaan loisteliaita.


Totuus on kuitenkin, että rata ja asemat maksoivat paljon vähemmän kuin metro. Loisteliaisuushan on metron ruputasoa, eli Martinlaakson radan asemat vastaavat suunnilleen Kulosaaren ja Siilitien tasoa. Itse ratahan on jykevämpi kuin metrorata, koska se on tehty raskaammille junille. Olihan rata tarkoitettu myös öljy- ja hiilijunille.




> Myöhemin ne ovat päässeet rapistumaan pahasti, ts niitä ei ylläpidetä samassa laajuudessa kuin metroasemia. Onko se sitten hyvä asia, että esim naismatkustajat karttavat asemien rähjäisyyden ja jengittymisen vuoksi junalla liikkumista iltaisin?


Niin, metrossa ei edes pääse yrittämään matkustamista myöhäisiltaan, kun liikenne on lopetettu.

Tässä nähdään, mikä hyöty massiivista asemarakenteista on. Kukaan ei pelkää bussi- tai ratikkapysäkkiä, koska niissä on sosiaalinen kontrolli eikä niissä ole elementtejä, jotka keräävät joutavaa ja pelottavaa porukkaa. Keskittäminen on sekä kallista että johtaa huonompaan laatuun.




> Niin,mutta Ruhrissa tämä toteutettiin paljon myöhemmin kuin Stuttgartissa. Stuttgartissa ei jääty odottamaan että joku "keksii" matalalattiavaunun...


Ei matalalattiavaunuista ollut tietoa silloin, kun 1970-luvun alussa tehtiin Stadtbahn-B -vaunu, joka oli esimetroajatuksen niitti. Vaikka metroajatuksista luovuttiin virallisesti varsin myöhään, käytännössä luopuminen tapahtui B-vaunun myötä. A-vaunu oli Stuttgartin tapainen kahden telivaunun korkealattiainen vaunupari, joka oli liian pitkä ja siten jäykkä katuympäristöön. 6-akselinen B-vaunu sopi kadulle ja vastasi kooltaan paremmin tarvetta.




> Niin, mutta se metrojunahankinta pitäisi Helsingin metron 1. vaiheen osalta käsitellä ihan erillisenä asiana, johon vaikuttivat kauppapolitiikka ja neukku-pelottelu, ja tietysti ne lahjukset.


Lahjukset eivät kai ole mitenkään hyväksyttävä syy? Mutta lienee kuitenkin se todellinen syy olla hankkimatta edullisia vaunuja valmiilta markkinoilta.

Neukku-pelottelu on minusta väärä nimitys. Ei tarvita pelottelua ymmärtääkseen, että Neuvostoliitosta oli tarjolla vanhentunutta ja epäluotettavaa teknologiaa. Valuuttapulan ongelmakaan ei ollut todellinen. Tosiasiassahan meille hankittiin ulkomaista teknologiaa rautateillekin tuohon aikaan suunnilleen kaikessa. Valmistus vaan tapahtui Suomessa lisenssillä, jotta ulkomaille viraavan rahan määrä minimoitiin.




> Miltä osin Martinlaakson radan palvelu on parempi kuin metrossa? Ainoa jonka keksin on, että junia kulkee myös klo 2330 jälkeen, ainakin viikonloppu-iltaisin.


Rata kulkee kaupunkirakenteen keskellä, ja kävelyetäisyydellä on varsin suuri osa asutuksesta. Martinlaakson rata ei ole lähtökohtaisesti liityntäliikennejärjestelmä kuten metro, jopa Vuosaaressa, jossa olisi voitu rakentaa Martinlaakson tapaan oikein.




> Ikävä juttu, jos nuo esitteenne kerättiin pois. En tosin tiedä kaupungintalojen järjestyssäännöistä, mutta kai te kysyitte vahtimestareilta lupaa niiden jakamiseen ensin?


Ei ollut minun esitteistä kyse. Mutta sen tiedän, ettei ole mitään laillista perustsetta sensuroida valtuutetuille lähetettyä postia, vaikka sitä ei olisikaan toimitettu Suomen Posti Oyj:n tai Itellan välityksellä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Edellisestä huolimatta haluttaessa nelivaunuista koejunaa olisi voitu ajattaa ylimääräisenä lähtönä esim. aamuruuhkassa.


Luontevintahan olisi ollut ajaa koejunaa 4-vaunuisena silloin, kun liikenne oli 4-vaunuista ja ottaa juna pois välistä silloin, kun ajettiin 6:lla vaunulla.




> Myös spekuloitiin, olisiko jäljelle jääneistä koejunan vaunuista voitu rakentaa moottorittomia välivaunuja M100-yksikköihin.


Tässäkin olisi taas luotu erilaista kalustoa, eli olisi syntynyt viisi 3-vaunuista yksikköä, ja vastaava vekslailutarve kuin yhden 4-vaunuisen junan kanssa.

Viime vaiheessahan pohdittiin mahdollisuutta tehdä koejunasta yhteensopiva vakiojunien kanssa. Se tuskin olisi ollut kovin vaikeaa, mutta kun ei tarvetta ollut, miksi nähdä vaivaa. Nythän on vähän sama tilanne nokkajunan kanssa. Sitä ei peruskorjata, koska kalustosta ja rahasta ei ole pulaa. Ja nokkajunahan on sentään yhteensopiva valmiiksi muuhun 100-sarjaan.

Verratkaapa muuten tilannetta raitioliikenneyksiköön. Se ostaa käytettyjä ja aivan erilaisia vaunuja ja kunnostaa ne käyttöön. Samaan aikaan metrossa ollaan valmiita hylkäämään täysin kelvollinen juna luopumalla sen ylläpidosta ja antamalla rapistua pois. Ja lisäksi löytyy rahaa 70 miljoonaa täysin turhaan ja kannattamattomaan kuljettajien poistamiseen. Tuolla rahalla saisi vähintään 25 uutta raitiovaunua! Molemmat yksiköt kuljettavat kuitenkin saman määrän matkustajia.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Koejunien käyttömahdollisuuksia linjaliikenteessä Metrotoimisto kommentoi jäsenellemme vristolle osoitetussa kirjeessä, jonka vristo itse on toiseen ketjuun linkittänyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Otaniemestä ja Tapiolasta oli kyllä paatökset ja rakentaminenkin tehty niin paljon aikaisemmin, etten näe niillä mitään yhteyttä Martinlaaksoon ja sen liikenneyhteyksiin. En myöskään sillä, missä on Westend tai mitä tapahtuu Tikkurilassa.


Ehkä me leikitään eri ajatusleikkiä sitten. Mun skenaariossani Tapiolaa ja Otaniemeä ei olisi rakennetu koskaan etelä-Espooseen vaan länsi-Vantaalle. Se olisi johtanut täysin erilaiseen yhdyskunta- ja sosio-ekonomisen rakenteeseen kuin mitä Martinlaakson raran varren seudulla on nyt, ja se taas olisi vaikuttanut hyvin paljon siihen toteutettaisiinko siellä koskaan mitään rataa. 




> Miksi motarin olisi pitänyt tulla Töölöön? Eihän siellä ole sellaiselle tilaa, vaan motari olisi liittynyt Vihdintiehen tai Hämeenlinnantiehen ja liikennevirta olisi ohjattu Mannerheimintielle.


Miksei? Vihdin- Turun- ja Hämenlinnantiet keskustaan yhdistävä kaupunkimotari olisi voitu 1960-luvulla rakentaa rantoja pitkin Haagasta Pikku-Huopalahden, Meilahden ja Taivallahden vierestä, joka siihen aikaan oli joutomaata. Ja näköalat auton ja bussin ikkunasta merelle päin olisivat mahtavat. Motari päättyisi Töölössä jossain Hietaniemen hautausmaan kohdalla, josta bussit johdettaisiin tunneliin Kampin bussiasemalle. 




> Vantaalla ei olisi ollut rahaa metroon. Sillä oli nipin napin rahaa omaan osuuteensa Martinlaakson radasta. Mistä Vantaa olisi tehnyt moninkertaisia rahoja samaan asiaan kuin junarata, mutta kalliimmalla hinnalla.
> 
> .........
> Totuus on kuitenkin, että rata ja asemat maksoivat paljon vähemmän kuin metro. Loisteliaisuushan on metron ruputasoa, eli Martinlaakson radan asemat vastaavat suunnilleen Kulosaaren ja Siilitien tasoa. Itse ratahan on jykevämpi kuin metrorata, koska se on tehty raskaammille junille. Olihan rata tarkoitettu myös öljy- ja hiilijunille.


Olisi kiinnostavaa tietää mikä metrossa (siis itse radassa) maapäällisiltä osuuksiltaan on maksanut niin paljon enemmän kuin Martinlaakson rata? Onko VR:llä ja kaupungilla vanhoja yleisölle avoimia arkistoja jossa voisi vertailuja tehdä? 




> Niin, metrossa ei edes pääse yrittämään matkustamista myöhäisiltaan, kun liikenne on lopetettu.


Tämä on ihan HKL:n nuivan ajattelutavan syytä. Ei taida itä-euroopassakaan enää olla metroja jotka lopettavat liikennöinnin niin aikaisin kuin meidän. 




> Tässä nähdään, mikä hyöty massiivista asemarakenteista on. Kukaan ei pelkää bussi- tai ratikkapysäkkiä, koska niissä on sosiaalinen kontrolli eikä niissä ole elementtejä, jotka keräävät joutavaa ja pelottavaa porukkaa. Keskittäminen on sekä kallista että johtaa huonompaan laatuun.


Suomessa kylmä ja märkä ilmasto syksyllä ja talvella kerää hämäräporukkaa  kaikiin lämmitetyihin tiloihin joihin on vapaa pääsy ja vartiointi olematonta, ja joukkoliikennemuodoista kaikkeen raideliikenteesen jossa rahastuskäytäntö vapaaehtoisuuteen ja pistokokeisiin perustuvaa. 

Kesällä kun ilmasto on lämmin, hämäräporukka loisii puistoissa ja rannoilla. Hämäräporukoita pelkäävät ihmiset toimivat kuitenkin "vanhan muistinsa" mukaan kuin olisi aina talvi. Pelkoa herättää joskus ehkä vähän aiheettomasti se, että metro- ja juna-asemista muodostuu eri kaupunginosien nuorista koostuvien jengien luontaisia kokontumispaikkoja, mutta niin on raitiovaunuissakin oma muita matkustavia häiritsevä vakiinunut pultsarijoukkonsa joista jotkut  käytännössä "asuvat" raitiovaunuissa jotka kietävät ympyrälinjoja joila ei ole päätepysäkkiä jossa kuski voisi heittää heidät ulos. 

Nämä ilmiöt eivät kuitenkaan ole syy luopua keskitetyistä joukkoliikennesolmuista ja lämmitetyistä odotustiloista, vaan vartiointia on tehostettava, nuorisolle järjestettävä muunlaisia kokoontumistiloja ja viimeisenä keinona ottaa käyttöön myös porttirahastus metrossa. On muuten kummaa, että samat ihmiset jotka pelkäävät metroa ja junaa, kyllä pysäköivät autonsa mielellään maanalaisiin pysäköintihalleinhin. Yhtä hyvin autiossa parkkitalossa joku moottoripyöräjengi voisi hyökätä jonkun volvolla pysäköivän esikaupunkirouvan kimppuun ja napata stockan kassit ja käsilaukun mukaan, ja varmaan jotkut pelkäävätkin noita halleja, mutta niistä ei tehdä sellaista numeroa kuin metrosta.




> Neukku-pelottelu on minusta väärä nimitys. Ei tarvita pelottelua ymmärtääkseen, että Neuvostoliitosta oli tarjolla vanhentunutta ja epäluotettavaa teknologiaa. Valuuttapulan ongelmakaan ei ollut todellinen. Tosiasiassahan meille hankittiin ulkomaista teknologiaa rautateillekin tuohon aikaan suunnilleen kaikessa. Valmistus vaan tapahtui Suomessa lisenssillä, jotta ulkomaille viraavan rahan määrä minimoitiin.


Usko Neuvostoliiton ylivoimaisuuteen oli joissakin vallassa istuvissa piireissä 1970-luvulla niin horjumaton että kyllä oli aihetta. Tilattiinhan sieltä ydinvoimaloitakin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi kiinnostavaa tietää mikä metrossa (siis itse radassa) maapäällisiltä osuuksiltaan on maksanut niin paljon enemmän kuin Martinlaakson rata? Onko VR:llä ja kaupungilla vanhoja yleisölle avoimia arkistoja jossa voisi vertailuja tehdä?


Julkisten asiakirjojen arkistot ovat kaikkien käytettävissä. Mutta eri asia on, miten helppo on tällaista tietoa löytää arkistosta.

Metron ja paikallisjunien raiteessa ei sinänsä ole mitään kustannuseroa, ne kun tehdään täsmälleen samalla tavalla. Ero tulee muusta rakentamisesta ja rakentamispaikasta. Martinlaakson rata tehtiin suurelta osin rakentamattomaan maastoon ja sen asemat ovat pikemminkin pysäkkejä kuin asemia. Metrolla vain Siilitie ja Kulosaari ovat ratkaisuiltaan ja kustannuksiltaan vastaavaa tasoa. Metroasemien hintaa nostaa se, että pääsääntöisesti ne ovat eritasoisia kun Martinlaakson radalla asemat ovat enimmäkseen maantasossa.

Matinkylän metro on kallis nimenomaan siksi, että se on suunniteltu kokonaan maan alle. Se nostaa kaikkia kustannuksia toisin kuin 2006 vielä Espoon valtuustolle väitettiin. Ja lisää kustannuksia tulee tietenkin sellaisesta teknopelleilystä kuin kuljettajattomasta ajosta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen päivittänyt Kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivuillani Espoon metron historiaa käsittelevän sivun http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espoo/eshistoria.html

Historiasivu on osa Espoota käsittelevää artikkelia, jonka etusivu on http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espoo

Muita uusia ja päivitettyjä sivuja löytyy uusien artikkeleiden luettelosta.

Luettelo Espoon metroon liittyvistä päätöksistä päivämäärineen löytyy myös Espoon sitoutumattomien nettisivuilta osoitteesta http://www.proespoo.fi/lansimetron_m...dyt_paatokset/
Tällä hetkellä tosin listasta puuttuu valtuuston 19.5. tekemä rahoituspäätös. Lisäksi huomaan, että listasta puuttuu myös vuoden 1999 päätös PLJ-lausunnosta, missä yhteydessä käytiin pitkää metrokeskustelua myös.

Samaisilta Sitoutumattomien sivuilta on myös ladattavissa metroesite, joka kertoo Espoon metrosta asioita, joista media on vaiennut. Tämä esite toimitettiin Espoon valtuutetuille 19.5. kokoukseen, mutta kuulopuheiden mukaan tuntematon henkilö oli kieltänyt esitteen jakamisen tai kerännyt ne pois ja lähettänyt nipun pois koko valtuustotalolta, jotta esite ei vahingossakaan päätyisi valtuutetuille.

Länsimetrosta on muuten jätetty Helsingin hallinto-oikeudelle ainakin kaksi valitusta. Toisen on tehnyt Lauttasaari-seura, ja valitus koskee Koivusaaren rakentamispäätöstä, joka tehtiin Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain vastaisesti metron hankesuunnitelman hyväksymisen ohessa. Toinen valitus tulee Espoosta ja koskee Espoon valtuuston päätöstä rahoittaa Länsimetro Oy:tä ilman, että valtuusto on käsitellyt saati hyväksynyt rahoitettavaa metron hankesuunnitelmaa. Lisäksi valituksessa moititaan puutteellista ja virheellistä valmistelua ja koko hanketta kuntalaisten etujen vastaisena. Valitusaika Helsingissä umpeutuu maanantaina.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metron ja paikallisjunien raiteessa ei sinänsä ole mitään kustannuseroa, ne kun tehdään täsmälleen samalla tavalla. Ero tulee muusta rakentamisesta ja rakentamispaikasta. Martinlaakson rata tehtiin suurelta osin rakentamattomaan maastoon ja sen asemat ovat pikemminkin pysäkkejä kuin asemia. Metrolla vain Siilitie ja Kulosaari ovat ratkaisuiltaan ja kustannuksiltaan vastaavaa tasoa. Metroasemien hintaa nostaa se, että pääsääntöisesti ne ovat eritasoisia kun Martinlaakson radalla asemat ovat enimmäkseen maantasossa.


Martinlaakson rata rakennettiin pitkät matkat siltojen päälle ilmaradaksi  maanpinnan yläpuolelle, valmiiksi rakennettuun tai juuri rakenteilla olevaan ympäristöön. Radan alkuperäisen linjauksen asemista välillä Pohjois-Haaga-Martinlaakso vain Kannelmäki on maan tasossa. Kaikki muut asemat ovat eri tasossa. Niihin rakennettiin prameammat lippu-/odotushallit kuin Siilitielle tai Kulosaareen. Hintaa on radalle täytynyt tulla, mutta "se ei näy missään" koska valtio maksoi itse radan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Niihin rakennettiin prameammat lippu-/odotushallit kuin Siilitielle tai Kulosaareen. Hintaa on radalle täytynyt tulla, mutta "se ei näy missään" koska valtio maksoi itse radan.


Heh, ja missäs jamassa kaikki nuo Martinlaakson eikun Vantaankosken radan kalliilla rakennetut lippu-/odotushallit nykyään ovat? Eipä taida millään asemalla enää olla edes lipunmyyntiä. No, Pohjois-Haagassa on sentään mielestäni jopa ihan viihtyisä odotushalli.

----------


## ultrix

> Eipä taida millään asemalla enää olla edes lipunmyyntiä.


Ikävä kyllä näin on. Minusta VR:n ja HKL/YTV:n lipunmyynnin voisi koplata jonkin muun palvelun kanssa yrittäjävetoiseksi näille asemille, suljetut lipunmyyntitoimistot ja rähjäiset odotustilat luovat "hieman" pelottavaa vaikutelmaa. Sama pätee kaikilla lähiliikenteen rataosilla ja myös kaukoliikenteen suljetuilla ja sulkemisuhanalaisilla asemilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...suljetut lipunmyyntitoimistot ja rähjäiset odotustilat luovat "hieman" pelottavaa vaikutelmaa.


Varsinainen asiahan on se, että sellainen käsite kuin lippuhalli, joita edelleen kovasti suunitellaan metroasemille, on täysin turha asia. Vain noin 10 % matkustajista ostaa lippuja. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että lipunmyyntikapasiteetille on niin vähän tarvetta, ettei ole mitään perusteita rakentaa lippumymälöitä, maksaa palkkaa lippuja myyvälle henkilökunnalle saati rakentaa kokonaisia halleja tähän tarkoitukseen.

Maanalaisessa turhia tiloja syntyy maan alle sijoittamisen sivutuotteena, ja niitä nimitetään vaikka lippuhalliksi, vaikka sellaista ei tarvita. Eritasoisessa rakentamisessa turhia tiloja syntyy ilmaradallakin, mutta tunnelirakentamista vähemmän. Turhien tilojen luontainen ongelma on turvattomuus, joka johtuu paljolti sosiaalisen kontrollin puutteesta. Kontrollia yritetään järjestää valvonnalla, mutta se ei koskaan poista turhien tilojen ongelmaa.

Maantasoisessa joukkoliikenteessä tällaista ongelmaa ei ole. Ei ole ollut edes rautateillä, joille on yksinkertainen laiturin ja sääsuojan pysäkki yhtä hyväksytty ratkaisu kuin bussi- ja raitioliikenteellekin.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Ikävä kyllä näin on. Minusta VR:n ja HKL/YTV:n lipunmyynnin voisi koplata jonkin muun palvelun kanssa yrittäjävetoiseksi näille asemille, suljetut lipunmyyntitoimistot ja rähjäiset odotustilat luovat "hieman" pelottavaa vaikutelmaa. Sama pätee kaikilla lähiliikenteen rataosilla ja myös kaukoliikenteen suljetuilla ja sulkemisuhanalaisilla asemilla.


Pääkaupunkiseudun asema-arkkitehtuuri on todellakin ajalta hame ja kypärä.

Helppo esimerkki: Pohjois-Haagan laiturin alla on epämääräinen halli, silmämääräisesti jotain toistasataa neliötä. Sen edessä on myös raiteiden alla parin sadan neliön bussipysäkki/parkkipaikka. Eikö tämä nyt ole päivänselvä ruokakaupan paikka? Pieni aulatila josta lähtee portaat ylös raiteille, ja samasta tilasta pääsyy ruokakauppaan. Pysäköintipaikatkin olisi tehokkaammassa käytössä, päivisin kun kaupalla on vähemmän asiakkaita ne palvelevat liityntäpysäköintiä ja toimistoja, iltaisin taas asukkaita ja kaupan asiakkaita.

Toinen helppo, Malmi. Pääradan kummallakin puolella on korkea ostarin aula jota noustaan tasolle 2. Tällä tasolla kulkee itäpuolella (Nova) pitkähkö kauppakuja pääradan suuntaisesti, länsipuolella hieman lyhyempi. Ja niiden välissä on (rähjäinen) radan ylikulkuputki jonka reunoilla ei ole kuin pari kioski-kokoluokan liiketillaa???

Sama juttu Länsimetron asemien kanssa. On ostoskeskuksista ja metrosta mitä mieltä tahansa, niin metroasema on käytännössä ostoskeskus. Ja jos semmoisia tehdään, niin tehdään sitten kunnolla, eli jotenkin nän:

Noin 100 metriä ennen asemaa raiteet alkavat loitota toisistaan niin että aseman kohdalla niiden väliin muodostuu noin 30 metriä leveä ja 100 metriä pitkä ovaalin muotoinen tila. Tämän ovaalin molemmissa päissä on liukuportaat ylös seuraavalle tasolla. Ovaalin keskellä on liiketilaa. Reunoilla on laituriovet. Raiteiden toisella puolella ja samassa tasossa on parkkihalli ja laituriovet. Eli metroon pääsee suoraan liityntäpysäköintipaikoilta ilman tasonvaihtoa, joka sitten tarvittaessa ylemmän tason kautta.

----------


## Madmax

Saa nähdä miten metron kustannusten käy kun yksi vaivainen tiepätkä maksaa saman verran.

Ja kustannukset etenkin tunneleiden osalta on jotain aivan muuta kuin suunnittelun alussa

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=Content00948

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saa nähdä miten metron kustannusten käy kun yksi vaivainen tiepätkä maksaa saman verran.


Eheki nyt ihan saman verran. Matinkylän metron rehellinen minimikustannusarviohan on noin 800 M ja tarjousvaiheessa ennustan päästävän ykkösellä alkaviin lukuihin. Eli suuruusluokka on pikemminkin 1,5-2 kertaa.




> Ja kustannukset etenkin tunneleiden osalta on jotain aivan muuta kuin suunnittelun alussa


Tämä vastaava muutos tapahtui Matinkylän metron osuudelta vuoden 2007 hankesuunnittelun yhteydessä. Vuonna 2006 Matinkylään ulottuvan metron hinnaksi väitettiin vielä 452 M ja hankesuunnittelun jälkeen oltiin 800 M:ssa.

Nämä tunnelirakentamisen kustannusnousut  sellainen tapahtui myös Marjaradan tarkemmassa suunnittelussa  johtuvat paljolti siitä, että tunnelihankkeita arvioitiin aiemmin 1990-luvun tietojen perusteella. Ne taas perustuivat perimmältään 1970-luvulle, sen aikaiseen tapaan tehdä henkilöliikennetunneleita.

1970-luvulta on muuttunut käsitys siitä, mitä vaaditaan tunneleiden turvallisuudelta, jos sinne pannaan massoittain ihmisiä. 1970-luvun jälkeen tässä asiassa on tullut radikaalejakin muutoksia, mutta niitä ei vielä 1990-luvun suunnitelmissa otettu huomioon. 1990-luvun suunnitelmia puolestaan ei juurikaan päivitetty esitettäessä suunnitelmia mm. PLJ:ssä 2000-luvulla. Hintoja korjattiin vain indekseillä. 2000-luvun hankesuunnitelmissa on siten jouduttu korjaamaan kaksi melko keskeistä kustannuslaskennan virhettä, joiden yhteisvaikutus näyttä olevan 50100 % hintaa lisää.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Länsimetron myötä länsiväylällä aiotaan vähentää autoliikennettä. Suunta on erittäin hyvä ja Tiehallinnon selvitys, jota yleisten töiden lautakunta käsittelee 21.8.2008 on hyvin mielenkiintoinen.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...itys_esite.pdf

Viimeistään tässä vaiheessa jokaisen tulisi tajuta, miten älytön idea on suora bussiliikenne Helsinkiin/gistä 1070 bussia päivässä! 
Kampin loskainen ja dieselinkäryinen kenttä onneksi saatiin maan alle, Espoon terminaalin voidaan sijoittaa Elielin bussit, niin isoa aukiota rautatieasemaa vastapäätä ei tarvitse käyttää linja-autojen pysäköintialueena.

----------


## Jykke

> Viimeistään tässä vaiheessa jokaisen tulisi tajuta, miten älytön idea on suora bussiliikenne Helsinkiin/gistä 1070 bussia päivässä!


Kumpi on älyttömämpää. Suora bussilinja Espoosta Helsinkiin, vai bussilla metroasemalle, jolla pakollisten tasonvaihtojen jälkeen mennään Helsinkiin.

----------


## Kolli

Suora bussilinja on kaikkein primitiivisin ratkaisu. Jos nk "bussivaihtoehto" olisi voittanut, osa busseista olisi ehkä heilureita, mutta muuten meillä olisi hehtaarikaupalla tilaa keskustassa linja-autojen parkkipaikkoina.
Jos ei olisi itämetroa, tilanne olisi vielä pahempi. Ja tietenkään Kampin keskustakaan ei olisi saanut rakentaa...

Ei kait tämä http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=951 voi olla hyvä juttu?

----------


## teme

> Länsimetron myötä länsiväylällä aiotaan vähentää autoliikennettä. Suunta on erittäin hyvä ja Tiehallinnon selvitys, jota yleisten töiden lautakunta käsittelee 21.8.2008 on hyvin mielenkiintoinen.





> Ajoneuvoliikenteen kasvua hillitään tehokkaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän ohella ohjaamalla henkilöautoliikennettä liityntäpysäköintiin. Aamuruuhkatunnin aikana
> Ruoholahteen kulkevaa liikennettä voidaan ennusteen mukaan vähentää jopa viidenneksellä eli yli 800 autoa tunnissa. Tämä merkitsee, ettei Ruoholahteen saapuva ruuhkaliikenne *kasva juurikaan nykyisestä*.


Sehän on hienoa, että Ruoholahteen jonne ei mahdu enää yhtään autoa lisää ruuhkassa, tule "juurikaan" lisää autoja... Ei mutta oikeasti, hyvä että liityntäpysäköintiä kehitetään ja onnea projektiin, mutta kyllä tuo 800 autoa tunnissa liityntään on kova tavoite. Tietääkö joku kuinka paljon itämetron tai ratojen liityntäpysäköintiä käytetään?




> Viimeistään tässä vaiheessa jokaisen tulisi tajuta, miten älytön idea on suora bussiliikenne Helsinkiin/gistä 1070 bussia päivässä!


Jos suoran bussiliikenteen lopettamisen myötä edes 10% matkustajista vaihtaa yksityisautoon, niin se tarkoittaa sellaista 4000 henkilöautoa noiden tilalle. Tosin tämä on siinä mielessä turha huoli, että Länsiväylän pää tehokkaasti rajoittaa autojen määrää, ihan sama mitä joukkoliikenteessä tehdään.

----------


## petteri

> Jos suoran bussiliikenteen lopettamisen myötä edes 10% matkustajista vaihtaa yksityisautoon, niin se tarkoittaa sellaista 4000 henkilöautoa noiden tilalle. Tosin tämä on siinä mielessä turha huoli, että Länsiväylän pää tehokkaasti rajoittaa autojen määrää, ihan sama mitä joukkoliikenteessä tehdään.


Itä-metron, Keravan kaupunkiradan ja Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan kokemusten perusteella liityntään siirtyminen näyttää minusta lisäävän joukkoliikenteen käyttöä suoriin bussilinjoihin verrattuna.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Länsimetron myötä länsiväylällä aiotaan vähentää autoliikennettä. Suunta on erittäin hyvä ja Tiehallinnon selvitys, jota yleisten töiden lautakunta käsittelee 21.8.2008 on hyvin mielenkiintoinen.
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...itys_esite.pdf


Hienoa, jos Tiehallinto aikoo puuttua asiaan! Tiehallinto on jopa ottanut huomioon Jokerin, joka nousseekin tärkeämpään rooliin, jos yhteys Helsingin keskustan kautta heikkenee.

Valitettavasti tuossa selvityksessä on kuitenkin luettavissa, kuinka Tiehallintoakin on onnistuttu sumuttamaan "houkuttelevilla" liityntäpysäköinneillä ja metron suurella kapasiteetilla. Toivottavasti tekevät kuitenkin voitavansa, jotta liityntäpysäköintiä todella käytettäisiin. Toinen valitettava asia on se, kuinka selvityksessä mainitaan, että:



> Liikenneverkon kapasiteetin käyttöä tehostetaan vapauttamalla vähälle käytölle jäävät bussikaistat rajoitetusti muulle liikenteelle välillä MatinkyläRuoholahti.


Vaan kun pitäisi tehdä päin vastoin, jos henkilöautoliikennettä halutaan vähentää.

Positiivista on, että selvästi Tiehallinnossa on ymmärretty tilanteen vakavuus ja tajuttu, että liityntäpysäköinti on ainut ratkaisu, joka espoolaisia voisi houkutella metron käyttäjiksi. Pelkään kuitenkin, että toisin käy, kun ei se liityntäpysäköinti nytkään houkuta.



> Jotta liikenne toimisi uudessa tilanteessa toivotulla tavalla, tulisi Länsimetro-hankkeen kanssa samassa aikataulussa toteuttaa tiettyjä liikennejärjestelmän parantamis toimenpiteitä. Ilman näitä toimenpiteitä metron liityntäliikenteen bussien sujuvuus ei ole toivotulla tasolla ja Länsiväylältä ei saada tehokkaasti houkuteltua autoilijoita liityntäpysäköintiin.


Joutuu Tiehallinto haukkaamaan ison palan, kun poliitikot sössii.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei kait tämä http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=951 voi olla hyvä juttu?


Jo toinen kerta tänään, kun epäilen keskustelijan olevan sama kuin *-Epex82-*.  :Laughing:

----------


## Kolli

Länsimetro nimenomaan mahdollistaa autoilun rajoittamisen. Tämän selvityksen toimenpiteisiin ei voitaisi turvautua ilman metroa. Poliitikkojen ratkaisu oli siis hyvä. Metrolla on myös laaja tuki kansan keskuudessa, koska sen luotettavuus, nopeus ja matkustusmukavuus ovat aivan eri luokkaa kuin jyrisevän linja-auton, joka soveltuu Wienin mallin mukaisesti tukemaan kaupungissa ratikoita ja metroja.

----------


## sebastin

Tietulli siihen on lätkäistävä. Länsiväylä voisi olla mahdollisen tietulliverkoston ensimmäisiä avattavia rahastuspisteitä. Tai siis kuukausikorteilla ja satelliittipaikannuksilla toimivia tietullijärjestelmästä on tulossa.

----------


## teme

> Itä-metron, Keravan kaupunkiradan ja Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan kokemusten perusteella liityntään siirtyminen näyttää minusta lisäävän joukkoliikenteen käyttöä suoriin bussilinjoihin verrattuna.


Voi olla, tämä on kanssa niitä ikuisuusaiheita.. Olisi muuten mielenkiintoinen ihmiskoe jättää joksikin aikaa Länsiväylän suoran bussit ajoon kun metro avataan, saataisiin suoraan tietoa siitä kumpaa asiakkaat suosii.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Länsimetro nimenomaan mahdollistaa autoilun rajoittamisen. Tämän selvityksen toimenpiteisiin ei voitaisi turvautua ilman metroa.


Länsimetro mahdollistaisi autoilun rajoittamisen, jos se olisi houkutteleva tapa matkustaa. Tämän selvityksen toimenpiteisiin ei *tarvitsisi* turvautua ilman metroa.



> Metrolla on myös laaja tuki kansan keskuudessa, koska sen luotettavuus, nopeus ja matkustusmukavuus ovat aivan eri luokkaa kuin jyrisevän linja-auton, joka soveltuu Wienin mallin mukaisesti tukemaan kaupungissa ratikoita ja metroja.


Mutta juuri jyriseviä linja-autoja itähelsinkiläiset räntäsateessa odottelevat, jotta pääsisivät sinne metroasemalle. Itse kyllästyin jo pikkupoikana odottelemaan liityntäliikennettä Vartioharjusta Itäkeskukseen, ja lähemmän Puotilan aseman rakentaminen vain pahensi asiaa. Mutta kai jotkut pitävät sitä luksuksena.

----------


## Kolli

Olen täällä omalla nimelläni ja olen liittynyt jäseneksi elokuussa 2008.
Vastaan omista sanomisistani myös. Olen lukenut foorumia ja siellä olen törmännyt ko. nimimerkin kirjoituksiin. Minua on turha sotkea häneen, en pidä sitä mielekkäänä.

----------


## Jykke

> Ei kait tämä http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=951 voi olla hyvä juttu?


 Heilurilinjojen periaattella kyllä, mutta vielä parempaakin löytyy: 
http://www.tramwest.fi/kuvat/Linjakartta08_830.jpg

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olen lukenut foorumia ja siellä olen törmännyt ko. nimimerkin kirjoituksiin. Minua on turha sotkea häneen, en pidä sitä mielekkäänä.


Pahoitteluni, jos vertaukseni loukkasi.

----------


## teme

> Tietulli siihen on lätkäistävä. Länsiväylä voisi olla mahdollisen tietulliverkoston ensimmäisiä avattavia rahastuspisteitä. Tai siis kuukausikorteilla ja satelliittipaikannuksilla toimivia tietullijärjestelmästä on tulossa.


Kannatan toki, paitsi että sitä satelliittipohjaista järjestelmää saadaan odottaa, voisi sitä katsella muitakin tekniikoita. Mutta pikkaisen olen skeptinen sen suhteen kuinka paljon ruuhkamaksut loppujen lopuksi vähentävät autoilua.

Näin siksi että ruuhkamaksut toimivat niin kuin ruuhka, kun tien kapasiteetti ylittyy niin se ruuhkautuu ja tämä rajoittaa autoliikenteen määrää. Ruoholahdesta ei yksinkertaisesti mahdu kuin korkeintaan ehkä 4 000 autoa tunnissa. Ruuhkamaksu toimii taas niin että hinta asetetaan sen suuruiseksi että ei tule yli 4 000 autoa tunnissa. Tämä ei periaatteessa vähennä autoilua lainkaan, toki päästöt vähenee kun autot eivät seiso ruuhkassa ja autoliikenne on nopeampaa. Toki tuo raja jota tavoitellaan voidaan asettaa vaikka 3 000 autoon tunnissa, mutta se on poliittinen päätös kun taas ruuhkamaksut on vain mekanismi.

Jotenkin minusta tuntuisi yksinkertaisimmalta ja kivuttomimmalta seuraava ratkaisu: Helsingin kantakaupunkiin (laajasti ymmärrettynä) on loppujen lopuksi aika vähän sisäänajoreittejä, pari pientä sulkemalla kymmenkunta. Laitetaan liikennevalot Länsiväylälle ja muille, ja päästetään niistä tunnissa läpi sen verran autoja kuin kantakaupungin katuverkko pystyy välittämään. Toki siinä voisi olla joku maksullinen ohituskaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itä-metron, Keravan kaupunkiradan ja Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan kokemusten perusteella liityntään siirtyminen näyttää minusta lisäävän joukkoliikenteen käyttöä suoriin bussilinjoihin verrattuna.


Kokemuksen perusteella on nimenomaan nähty, ettei liityntäliikenne lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, joskaan ei myöskään onneksi vähennä. RaideYVA:n liikenne-ennuste antaa saman tuloksen kuin kokemus.




> Tietääkö joku kuinka paljon itämetron tai ratojen liityntäpysäköintiä käytetään?


Metron lähimmät liityntäpysäköintipaikat (Itäkeskus, Siilitie, Herttoniemi ja Kulosaari) ovat käytännössä 100 %:n käytössä, Siilitie jopa yli 100 %. Mutta vaikka kaikki olisivat 100 % käytössä, liityntäpysäköinti edustaa vain alle 2 % metron käytöstä.

Liityntäpysäköinti on siis hyvää palvelua ja imagoa, mutta ei sillä mitään todellista merkitystä ole joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi. Viime keväänä (muistaakseni) valmistui aiheesta diplomityökin, jossa todettiin liityntäpysäköinnin varsinainen ongelma: kustannus. Kukaan ei halua maksaa liityntäpysäköintiä. Siellä, minne metro ulottuu, tonttimaa on liian kallista käytettäväksi pysäköintikenttänä. Pysäköintilaitos maksaa niin paljon, että jokainen kausilipun ostava liityntäpysäköintiasiakas tuottaa vain suurta tappiota, ja on parempi, että ajavat autollaan minne menevät ja joku muu maksaa parkkipaikan.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Tämä on silti 1. kerta kun Tiehallinto tekee jotain ehdotuksia autoilun rajoittamiseksi. Mielestäni esitys on silti mielenkiintoinen konkreettisuudessaan. Onko joku samaa mieltä?

----------


## Compact

Päivän Hesari kertoi ylipormestari Pajusen sanoneen Helsinki-Tallinna -tunnelihankkeen yhteydessä, että jos siinä tunnelissa kulkisi vain tavaraliikennettä, sen hinta olisi noin *miljardi euroa eli länsimetron luokkaa*. Henkilöliikenteelle varusteltu tunneli olisi tuntuvasti suurempi.

Kai se metron pätkä sitten on miljardin arvoinen.

----------


## sebastin

höpö höpö se niin paljoa maksa. tai saattaa maksaa, julkisen rahoituksen projekteista on tapa nyhtää niin paljon kuin irti lähtee. Tuleehan tuosta kunnille ja valtiolle erilaisina veroina takaisin melkoinen osa, ja loput maankäyttö ja kiinteistökeinottelusta. Onneksi radalla on kolme maksajaa. Rikkaalla Espoolla ei ole vaikeuksia selvitä osuudestaan.

----------


## sebastin

Kovin ovat hiljaa nyt tälle foorumille usein kantaaottavia ja ohjaavia viestejä kirjoittaneet keskustelijat. Syytä ei tarvitse kaukaa hakea. Kunnallisvaalit on tulossa.

----------


## ultrix

> Jo toinen kerta tänään, kun epäilen keskustelijan olevan sama kuin *-Epex82-*.


Etpä ole ainoa. Olen epäillyt tätä jo muutama päivä sitten. Argumenteissa ja retoriikassa on joka tapauksessa jotain pelottavan samaa, vaikka kirjoitustyylit hieman eriävätkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kovin ovat hiljaa nyt tälle foorumille usein kantaaottavia ja ohjaavia viestejä kirjoittaneet keskustelijat. Syytä ei tarvitse kaukaa hakea. Kunnallisvaalit on tulossa.


Kun olin viime kunnallisvaaleissa ehdokkaana ja olen ollut tämän kauden kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, arvaan viestin tarkoittavan mm. itseäni.

Kirjoitan tänne, jos minulla on sanottavaa ja jos keskustelu on mielekästä. Länsimetrosta keskusteltiin vilkkaasti keväällä, kun oli keskusteltavaa. Sen jälkeen asiasta ovat tehneet päätöksiään valtuustot ja maan hallitus, eikä niiden päätösten jälkeen ole ilmennyt mitään uutta. Eikä ilmenekään, ennen kuin hallinto-oikeus ilmoittaa kantansa valituksiin tai julkisuuteen kerrotaan, miten paljon hinta muuttuu urakkatarjouksissa. Nämä asiat eivät suoranaisesti riipu kunnallisvaaleista.

Viime päivinä on keskusteltu vilkkaasti. En välitä toistaa sitä, mitä jotkut muut ovat jo sanoneet, vaikka olisinkin samalla kannalla. En myöskään toista toistamasta päästyäni sitä, mitä olen kirjoittanut aikaisemmin. Tähän ei vaikuta se, onko vaalivuosi vai ei. Eikä se vaikuta myöskään kantaani missään asiassa.

Julkisuuden kannalta kai olisi eduksi kirjoittaa, vaikka ei ole mitään sanottavaakaan. Siksi en ymmärrä Sebastinin väitettä siitä, etteivät mahdolliset ehdokkaat ole täällä äänessä sen vuoksi, että tulossa ovat vaalit.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

> Etpä ole ainoa. Olen epäillyt tätä jo muutama päivä sitten. Argumenteissa ja retoriikassa on joka tapauksessa jotain pelottavan samaa, vaikka kirjoitustyylit hieman eriävätkin.


Pitääkö minun kantaa vastuu jonkun muun kirjoituksista?Kirjoitan omalla nimelläni ja olen pahoillani, jos nyt kirjoitukseni eivät satu miellyttämään. Pidän vihjailuanne asiattomana ja tarpeettomana. Toivottavasti teillä on muutakin sanottavaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Pitääkö minun kantaa vastuu jonkun muun kirjoituksista?Kirjoitan omalla nimelläni ja olen pahoillani, jos nyt kirjoitukseni eivät satu miellyttämään. Pidän vihjailuanne asiattomana ja tarpeettomana. Toivottavasti teillä on muutakin sanottavaa.


Sori, kirjoitin viestini ennen kuin ehdin lukea aiemman apologiasi (=puolustuspuheesi).  :Redface:

----------


## Kolli

Länsimetron julkisia hankintoja kilpailutetaan jo.
Länsimetro Oy:n tiedote 3.9.2008 http://www.lansimetro.fi/index.php?o...emid=58&cid=47


http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...s%5B_sent%5D=1

 :Laughing:  hyvä hyvä...projekti etenee ja ei mene kauan kun tuubin poraaminen alkaa. Sitä päivää odotan!

EDIT: Tässä linkki Espoossa esiteltyihin asemien kaavoihin. Upealta vaikuttaa!
http://www.lansimetro.fi/index.php?o...emid=58&cid=46

Erityisesti tämä http://www.lansimetro.fi/images/stor...isuus_osa1.pdf on suosikkini. Siinä näkyy tuleva skyline (Tapiola Towers) sekä erinomaisesti Keilaniemeä palveleva asema. Tuubi kuljettaakin kätevästi ihmisiä business districtiin. Loppuupahan bussien pörinä Ruoholahdesta.
Jousen puiston kohdalla on vähän haarautuman näköistä, siitä sen voisi ampua Olarin tai Suurpeltoon  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kun katsomme linkkiä tarkemmin, huomaamme että kilpailutettavana on nyt metron suunnittelu-urakat. Eli varsinaisia rakennusurakoita päästään kilpailuttamaan vasta vuoden taikka pari päästä. Silloin koittaa tämänkin hankkeen sudenhetki kun sille saadaan oikea hintalappu. Silloin nähdään sekin kuka on oikeassa jos se nyt on tärkeää. Ja keskustelukin siirtyy tukevammalle pohjalle kun saadaan konkreettiset suunnitelmat. Esimerkiksi palotekninen suunnittelu oli listalla mukana. Kaikki mahdollinen taitaa olla jo sanottu ja vieläpä useaan kertaan. Konkreettiset suunnitelmat antavat sitten aikanaan aihetta uuteen keskusteltavaan. Elikkä palataan asiaan noiden suunnitelmien valmistuttua.

Täällä on epäilty toteutuuko Länsimetro oikeasti. Epäilyjen pohjana on nimen omaan se arvio, että nykyiset arviot hankkeen hinnasta ovat epärealistisia. Jos arvion ja todellisen hinnan ero on huomattava, vaikkapa todellisuudessa hinta on kaksinkertainen arvioituun, hanke menee väkisinkin uuteen harkintaan. Jos 'tämänhetkinen' hinta, siis 700 milj pitää sanotaan vaikka 100 milj tarkkuudella, metro tulee aika varmasti. Sen verran nyt tehdyt päätökset kyllä painavat. Ratkaiseva hetki on siis suunnitelmien valmistumisesta rakennusurakoiden tilaamiseen, jolloin hinta lopullisesti asettuu paikalleen.

----------


## Kolli

Tottakai lopullinen hinta on selvillä vasta myöhemmin, mutta oman mutu-pohjalta sanottuna veikkaan, että matalasuhdanteesta on hyötyä tässä tilanteessa. Uskaltaisin myös veikata, että tuo 714milj on aika päivitetty hinta.
Tuubin poraaminen alkaa 2009 lopussa tai 2010 alussa, mutta sitä ennen pannaan liikkeelle kehärata.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuubin poraaminen alkaa 2009 lopussa tai 2010 alussa, mutta sitä ennen pannaan liikkeelle kehärata.


Tulipas tässä taas aivan uutta ja varmasti paikkansa pitävää tietoa. Mukava nähdä kuinka vastuullisesti yhteiskunnan miljardeja sijoitellaan äärimmäisen hyödyllisiin hankkeisiin.

----------


## Kolli

Näin on toistaiseksi ilmoitettu ja plj:n mukaan asia on myös näin. 
Viimeaikaiset keskustelut tällä foorumilla ovat osoittaneet selvästi, että metronvastustaminen on tosiasiassa yhden puolueen ideologiaa johon on siteeksi pistetty täysin epärealistisia pikaratikoita (Tramwest).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näin on toistaiseksi ilmoitettu ja plj:n mukaan asia on myös näin. 
> Viimeaikaiset keskustelut tällä foorumilla ovat osoittaneet selvästi, että metronvastustaminen on tosiasiassa yhden puolueen ideologiaa johon on siteeksi pistetty täysin epärealistisia pikaratikoita (Tramwest).


Varmaankin jo 60-luvulta alkaen on useaan otteeseen ilmoitettu, milloin länsimetron rakentaminen alkaa.

Puoluepolitiikkaa on ihan turha liittää Tramwestiin. Tämä osoittaa, ettet ole perillä yksinkertaisemmistakaan asioista, ja ettei asiallinen keskustelu kanssasi onnistu. Nämä "täysin epärealistiset" pikaratikat toimivat edelleen ympäri maailmaa, lähimmillään Tukholmassa.

----------


## Kolli

"Varmaankin".
Ei ole käsittääkseni ilmoitettu, asia on mennyt eteenpäin viime vuosina ja varsinaisia päätöksiä on tehty vasta vuodesta 2006. Liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon asia päätyi 2008.

Tramwestiin voi liittää politiikkaa siinä missä sitä liitetään metroon, mm. puhumalla "betonipuolueesta".
Jos luulet, että haukkuminen, kuten väittäminen, että en ole perillä yksikertaisimmistakaan asioista osoittaa sinun olevan hyvä keskustelija, erehdyt. Hyvä keskustelija tuskin alentuu harrastelemaasi nimittelyyn.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> "Varmaankin".
> Ei ole käsittääkseni ilmoitettu, asia on mennyt eteenpäin viime vuosina ja varsinaisia päätöksiä on tehty vasta vuodesta 2006. Liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon asia päätyi 2008.


Kyllä metron rakentamisesta on useat tahot mesonnut ensimmäisistä suunnitelmista saakka. Yksi metro saatiin 70-luvulla päätökseenkin, mutta metroksi sitä ei edes kutsuta. Eli virallinenkaan ilmoitus ei välttämättä johda suunniteltuun lopputulokseen.

Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa lukee aivan selvästi, että rakentaminen alkaa aikaisintaan vuonna 2010. Siinä lukee myös, että rakennuskustannukset ovat 714 miljoonaa euroa, ja että valtiolta siihen heruu enintään 200 milj. . Eli metron rakentamisesta on vielä viimeiset sanat sanomatta. Sama päätösrumba pitää mahdollisesti käydä vielä uudelleen läpi muutaman vuoden päästä, ennen kuin saadaan lapio maahan.



> Tramwestiin voi liittää politiikkaa siinä missä sitä liitetään metroon, mm. puhumalla "betonipuolueesta".


Puolueet ovat päättäneet metrosta. Mikä puolue on tehnyt päätöksiä Tramwestista tai edes puhunut siitä?



> Jos luulet, että haukkuminen, kuten väittäminen, että en ole perillä yksikertaisimmistakaan asioista osoittaa sinun olevan hyvä keskustelija, erehdyt. Hyvä keskustelija tuskin alentuu harrastelemaasi nimittelyyn.


 :Laughing: 
Mitähän tähän nyt sitten sanoisi...

----------


## Kolli

Mesota saa jokainen mitä haluaa, puhuin esim. Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston päätöksestä 21.5.2008. Mesoamistahan harrastavat myös katuratikkalobbarit.

Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa todetaan, että valtion rahoitus alkaa 2010.
Helsinki ja Espoo ovat jo vuodelle 2009 budjetoineet yhteensä miljoonaa euroa hankkeeseen. Kv:n esityslista 21.5.2008 toteaa seuraavaa: 



> Alustavan suunnitelman mukaisesti rakentaminen käynnistyy vuoden 2009 loppupuolella ja jatkuu vuoden 2014 puolelle


Valtiolta tulee vuonna 2009 6milj euroa suunnittelu rahaa, Helsinki investoi 24,2 ja Espoo 59,8milj. Yhteensä siis 90milj vuodelle 2009.

Mikään ei viittaa siihen, että päätöksiä täytyisi uusia. Koivusaaresta on tehty valitus oikeuteen, mutta se tuskin lykkää rakentamista, sillä valitus on todennäköisesti ehditty käsitellä 2009 loppuun mennessä. Samoin Espoossa on tehty jonkinasteinen valitus.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mikään ei viittaa siihen, että päätöksiä täytyisi uusia.


Oletan, että puhut päätöksestä, jonka mukaan Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto päätti hyväksyä hankesuunnitelman, jonka mukaan hankkeen kokonaiskustannusarvio olisi 713,6 milj , kun valtion osuus kustannuksista on 30%. LVM:n selonteko eduskunnalle sisältää vastaavat luvut. Päätökset on tehty ja niiden kumoamiset ei ihan helposti onnistukaan.

Kun halutaan toteuttaa Länsimetro uusilla kustannusarvioilla, pitää tehdä uudet päätökset.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikään ei viittaa siihen, että päätöksiä täytyisi uusia. Koivusaaresta on tehty valitus oikeuteen, mutta se tuskin lykkää rakentamista, sillä valitus on todennäköisesti ehditty käsitellä 2009 loppuun mennessä. Samoin Espoossa on tehty jonkinasteinen valitus.


Vain mahdollisen kansanäänestys voi käytännössä pysäyttää metrohankkeen kokonaan siinä vaiheessa kun urakat on tilattu. Länsimetron tapauksessa  äänestys on toimitettava lisäksi sekä Espoossa että Helsingissä. Käytännössä kuitenkin niin että ensin äänestyksen järjestää se kaupunki jolla on kovimmat halut mittauttaa kansalaismielipiteensä asiasta, ja mahdollisen kielteisen tuloksen jälkeen toisen on sitten omassa äänestyksessään päätettävä, jatkaako yksin.

Vrt esim Zürichissä metrosta oli rakennettu tunneli ja pari asemaa keskustaan valmiiksi, mutta sitten järjestettiin kansanäänestys jonka tuloksena vaadittiin metron hautaamista. Tunneli muunnettiin raitiotielle toimivaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsinki ja Espoo ovat jo vuodelle 2009 budjetoineet yhteensä miljoonaa euroa hankkeeseen.


Tällä saa ehkä porattua pari reikää kallionäytteiden ottamiseen. Pikkuisen enemmän pitäisi panostaa, jos valmista halutaan tehdä. Vähän tuntuu, että mielenkiinto hankkeeseen on molemmilla kaupungeilla aika vähäistä.

----------


## Kolli

Projektille on valittu nyt rakennuttajakonsultti, kertoo HS 26.9.2008

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239754791

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...icle139816.ece

Tämä on mielestäni T&T:n jutun hupaisin kohta:  :Very Happy: 




> *Valitukset eivät hätkäytä*
> 
> Länsimetron työt käynnistyvät ensi vuoden lopussa ajotunnelien louhinnalla.
> 
> 713 miljoonan euron rata-urakka etenee siten, että oranssijunat suihkivat Espoon Matinkylään saakka vuonna 2013.
> 
> Olavi Loukon mukaan hanke on edennyt toivotulla tavalla, eikä hän hätkähdä edes helsinkiläisen Martti Sainion hallinto-oikeuteen tekemiä tuoreita metrovalituksia.
> 
> Sainio tuli tunnetuksi ankarana itämetron vastustajana 1970- ja 80-lukujen vaihteessa.
> ...

----------


## 339-DF

Osoitteessa http://www.espoonmetro.fi/ on näköjään avattu uusi aihetta käsittelevä sivusto. Hyviä keskustelunavauksia näin kunnallisvaalien alla. Helsinkiläisenä en ole kovin läheltä seurannut, mitä espoolaisessa vaalikampanjoinnissa tapahtuu, mutta jotenkin vaikuttaisi siltä, että sieltä on metro unohtunut kokonaan. Seuraava valtuustohan tässä on avainasemassa, sillä sen päätettäväksi nuo metron urakkatarjoukset sitten tulevat.

Esimerkki Helsingistä: hienosti oli päätetty ja lukkoonlyöty, että tiedelinjaa varten tehdään katulämmitys, jotta bussi pääsee kiipeämään Kumpulanmäen matem-luonnontieteellisille laitoksille. No, tarjouksia tuli yksi ja sen hinta oli kaksinkertainen budjetoituun nähden. Eipä tullut katulämmitystä eikä tiedeilnjaa kampukselle. Eli metronkin suhteen voi tapahtua vielä mitä tahansa, ja siinä juuri uusi valtuusto on avainasemassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Silläkin uhalla, että avaan taas yhden ikuisuusaiheen uudestaan, niin väitän ettei siinä oikeasti ole mitään ongelmaa, kuinka monta vaunua asemavälillä on. Kun onnettomuus sattuu paikassa X, sen ohittanut vaunu ajaa seuraavalle asemalle. Jos sen edellä oli jo vaunu tulossa myös seuraavalle asemalle, se ajetaan junan mitan verran aseman ohi evakuointilaiturille. Se on turvallista tilaa, koska sulkuovet ovat sulkeneet em. sivuston kuvan mukaisesti vaarallisen alueen jälkimmäisen junan takana. Yksikään matkustaja ei siis ole evakuointilaiturilla vaarallisella osuudella. Sama onnistuu myös taaksepäin: jos onnettomuuden perässä kulkeva juna voidaan pysäyttää ennen onnettomuutta, se ohjataan edelliselle asemalle. Jos välillä on jo toinenkin juna, se ohjataan asemaa edeltävälle osuudelle evakuointilaiturille.

Kaikki tämä onnistuu helposti automaattiohjauksella, mutta onnistuisi manuaalisestikin riittävällä koulutuksella.

----------


## metrokeskustelija

Espoon ja Helsingin valtuustot hyväksyivät 19. ja 21.5. kritiikittä karsitun metron hankesuunnitelman vaikka kaikkiin esitettyihin kysymyksiin ei ollut vastauksia. 

Päätösprosessissa varmasti oli päivänvaloa kestämättömiä kohtia, mutta mielestäni vielä tärkeämpi korjaamisen paikka on jokamiehen osallistuminen metroa koskevaan keskusteluun. Jos yleisesti ottaen saamme keskustelua lisättyä sekä metroa että koko joukkoliikennettä koskien, on tulevaisuuden kaupunkikuva myös ihmisten mieleen sopiva.

Tärkeitä asioita!
Tieto tulevista hankkeista helposti saatavilleKuntalaisia rohkaistava keskusteluun aiheistaPäätösprosessi selkeäksi ja aukottomaksi

Saadaksemme keskustelua aikaiseksi ja demokratian profiilia nostettua, olemme ryhtyneet konkreettisesti toimeen ja tehneet pilottiprojektin asian tiimoilta. Olemme työryhmän kanssa pistäneet pystyyn metropelin, jossa voi laatia oman metroreitin Espoon alueelle. Peli on ilmainen, ja toimii osoitteessa: *www.metropeli.net*

----------


## Kolli

http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=92852&lan=fi

Länsi-Suomen ympäristölupavirasto antoi tunnelille ympäristöluvan 21.10.2008.





> Metrotunnelin rakentaminen Karhusalmen ja Lauttasaarensalmen alitse sekä töiden aloittaminen ennen päätöksen lainvoimaiseksi tulemista, Helsinki ja Espoo


Viraston perusteluista lainaus:



> Metrotunnelin rakentaminen on tarpeen julkisten liikenneyhteyksien parantamiseksi Helsingin ja Espoon välillä. Rakentamisen edellytyksiä harkittaessa on otettu huomioon voimassa olevat kaavat.


Hyvä uutinen, viraston perustelut selkeät ja siellä ymmärretään hankkeen tärkeys!!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saadaksemme keskustelua aikaiseksi ja demokratian profiilia nostettua, olemme ryhtyneet konkreettisesti toimeen ja tehneet pilottiprojektin asian tiimoilta. Olemme työryhmän kanssa pistäneet pystyyn metropelin, jossa voi laatia oman metroreitin Espoon alueelle. Peli on ilmainen, ja toimii osoitteessa: *www.metropeli.net*


Sinänsä ihan veikeä peli, mutta on pikkasen liian asukas-orientoitunut. Jatkokehittelynä pitäisi versioon 2.0 saada työpaikkamäärät, sekä tärkeimmät julkiset ja yksityiset palvelut mukaan kartalle kanssa. Eiväthän ihmiset matkusta metrolla pelkästään käydekseen toistensa luona kylässä kaffella. 

Tulin pelin perusteella siihen tulokseen että metro kannataisi ensisijaisesti rakentaa reitille: Hki-Keilaniemi - Otaniemi - Pohjois-Tapiola - Laajalahti - Leppävaara, eikä ollenkaan Matinkylään!

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saadaksemme keskustelua aikaiseksi ja demokratian profiilia nostettua, olemme ryhtyneet konkreettisesti toimeen ja tehneet pilottiprojektin asian tiimoilta. Olemme työryhmän kanssa pistäneet pystyyn metropelin, jossa voi laatia oman metroreitin Espoon alueelle. Peli on ilmainen, ja toimii osoitteessa: *www.metropeli.net*


Tämäpä hauska peli. Tosin siinä taitaa olla vähän rajoituksia, esim. ettei asemia voi klikata kovin tiheään. Rainerin kommentti työpaikoista oli hyvä, mutta kyllä asukaskattavuuskin antaa hyvää kuvaa. Miten etäältä asemasta asukkaita lasketaan?

Tätä voisi laajentaa siten, että vaihtoehtona voisi pelata TramWest-peliä. Voisi sitten sitten vähän verrata...  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Hesari uutisoi, että maaperä on suosinut länsimetroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesari uutisoi, että maaperä on suosinut länsimetroa.


Onkin hyvin mielenkiintoista nähdä, mille tasolle tarjoukset asettuvat kun urakkatarjouksia alkaa tulla. Rakentamisessa on tulossa laskusuhdanne, mikä tietää hintatason laskua. Ja nyt maaperässäkään ei ole yllätyksiä. Kestääkö siis 714 Me budjetti? Ja jos ei, niin mistä löytyy syy?

----------


## Kolli

Hyviä uutisia taas! Myös poliittinen maaperä suosii tätä mainiota joukkoliikennehanketta!

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135240752253

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myös poliittinen maaperä suosii tätä mainiota joukkoliikennehanketta!


Kaupunginjohtaja on virkamies, ei poliittinen päättäjä.

----------


## ultrix

> Onkin hyvin mielenkiintoista nähdä, mille tasolle tarjoukset asettuvat kun urakkatarjouksia alkaa tulla. Rakentamisessa on tulossa laskusuhdanne, mikä tietää hintatason laskua. Ja nyt maaperässäkään ei ole yllätyksiä. Kestääkö siis 714 Me budjetti? Ja jos ei, niin mistä löytyy syy?


Voisi kuvitella, että hintataso pysyy pelättyä kohtuullisempana, kun rakennusala joutuu korjaamaan hintatasoaan alaspäin saadakseen edes jotain urakoita. Länsimetro, Kehärata ja Tampereen tunnelit (vt12 Tampella ja P-Hämppi) työllistävät tunnelialaa ihan mukavasti taantuman yli, jonka jälkeen voidaankin Pisaraa lukuunottamatta unohtaa liikennetunnelien teko.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisi kuvitella, että hintataso pysyy pelättyä kohtuullisempana, kun rakennusala joutuu korjaamaan hintatasoaan alaspäin saadakseen edes jotain urakoita. Länsimetro, Kehärata ja Tampereen tunnelit (vt12 Tampella ja P-Hämppi) työllistävät tunnelialaa ihan mukavasti taantuman yli, jonka jälkeen voidaankin Pisaraa lukuunottamatta unohtaa liikennetunnelien teko.


Oikeastaan itse kirjoitit, miksi odotettua lama-ajan hintatasoa ei ehkä tullakaan kohtaamaan tässä hankkeessa. Louhinta-alalla menee varsin mukavasti, vaikka talonrakennusalalla ei menekään. Vaikka molemmat ovat rakentamista, niillä on hyvin vähän tekemistä keskenään. Louhinta on investointi- eli konevaltaista toimintaa, eli kriittinen tekijä on konekannan kapasiteetti.

Työtä paitsi jäävä talonrakennusala ei voi tarjota panostaan louhintaan, koska talonrakentajilla ei ole tarvittavaa konekantaa vaan paljon miehiä. Lisäksi talonrakennusalla joustetaan ensin lähettämällä ulkomainen työvoima takaisin kotiin, koska se on ollut joustovara korkeasuhdanteen aikana.

Laman vuoksi Vuosaaren haara tuli 1990-luvulla julkisen tiedon mukaan ennustettua halvemmaksi. Mutta siellä merkittävä urakan osa oli Vartiokylänlahden silta. Puotilaa lukuun ottamatta rata on pintarataa, jossa oli louhittavaa mutta avolouhoksena pääasiassa Rastilan paikkeilla. Muuten töitä tehtiin aika lailla talonrakennuksen tapaan.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Laman vuoksi Vuosaaren haara tuli 1990-luvulla julkisen tiedon mukaan ennustettua halvemmaksi. Mutta siellä merkittävä urakan osa oli Vartiokylänlahden silta. Puotilaa lukuun ottamatta rata on pintarataa, jossa oli louhittavaa mutta avolouhoksena pääasiassa Rastilan paikkeilla. Muuten töitä tehtiin aika lailla talonrakennuksen tapaan.


Vuosaaren haara itse asiassa rakennettiin pääosin vuosina 1995 - 98, joka oli voimakkaan nousun aikaa. Sitä vastoin Ruoholahden pää tehtiin 1990-luvun laman aikana niin, että valmista tuli elokuussa 1993. Ja lehtitietojen mukaan juuri siellä kustannusarviot alitettiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Poimin tämän aiheen tänne Laajasalon raitiotien ketjusta.




> Pitää ottaa myös huomioon että metro ja Tapiolan alueen kehittäminen ylipäänsä ovat kytketty vahvasti yhteen toisiinsa, jos toinen jätetään tekemättä, ei toisestakaan tule mitään.


Minä en näe todellista toiminnallista kytkentää näiden kahden välillä. Tapiolaan halutaan tehdä lisää liiketilaa. Se tehdään muuttamalla entistä parkkiluolaa liiketilaksi ja rakentamalla uusi ja isompi parkkiluola. Tapiolan läpi kulkee joukkoliikennematkoja saman verran nyt kuin tulevaisuudessakin, tosin nykyisin ei tarvitse nousta bussista Tapiolassa jatkaakseen toisella. (En laske tähän Tapiolan ohi kulkevia, jotka Länsiväylän bussien sijasta matkustaisivat metrolla Tapiolan ohi alakautta.)

En tiedä, miten paljon Tapiolan liiketilan laajennuksessa perustetaan siihen, että liityntäliikenteen käyttäjät asioisivat Tapiolassa. Sen olen ymmärtänyt, että tavoitteena on helpottaa autolla asioimista. Tämähän on näissä kauppakeskushankkeissa aina sama juttu, koska kaupan ala uskoo siihen, että auton omistajlta jää enemmän rahaa muuhun kulutukseen kuin niiltä, jotka eivät käytä rahojaan autoon.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Länsimetron nuiji tänään omalta osaltaan kaavaan Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta. Hyvä homma, enää ei mene kauaa kun tuubia aletaan porata.

----------


## GT8N

> Hyvä homma, enää ei mene kauaa kun tuubia aletaan porata.


En pidä niin älyttömän hyvänä ideana kaivaa veronmaksajien miljoonia maan alle, kun hanke lisää autoilua, lisää vaihdollisia matkoja, ei ole itsekannattava, vaatii liityntäliikenteen jne, jne, jne. Sääli vaan, että kaikki, varsinkkn asioista vastuussa oleva päättäjät, eivät edelleenkään ymmärrä, eivätkä halua ymmärtää, kaikkia tosiasioita. Tietenkin päätä voi hakata seinään monella tapaa, mutta tämä  "maailman tärkein" länteen jatkuva nysä on yksinkertaisesti hankkeena vain totaalisen hanurista. 

Mutta kun muusta vaihtoehdosta ei saa edes puhua, niin tässä sitä nyt ollaan. Valitettavasti joudun itse kärsimään tulevasta nollahankeesta, vähintään kasvaneina lipunhintoina, mutta eniten säälin tulevia sukupolvia, jotka saavat koko ikänsä ihastella tätä mahtavaakin mahtavampaa metroa, jonka kapasiteetti ei tule nykyisellään riittämään. Tätä ovat ihmetelleet ulkomaiset liikennesuunnittelijat, mutta media on vaiennut täysin tulevan ongelman. 

Pääsyy kapasiteetin loppumiseen on junien vuorovälien jääminen 4 minuuttiin, kun asemavälillä ei saa olla kahta junaa. Samalla kun junien pituus lyhenee nykyisestä, niin ei edes Itä-Helsigistä kaikki mahdu kyytiin. Nykyään nimittäin jo Itäkeskuksesta lähdettäessä ruuhkassa keskustaan päin on 6-vaunuisessa junassa seisomapoka. Entäs sitten kun vaunuja on kaksi vähemmän?

Ja vielä kustannuksista sen verran, että 714 miljoonaa eli "virallinen" hinta, joka sekin on vain yksi vitseistä, jaettuna Suomen väkiluvulla 5.300.000 on = 134,70 per nuppi. Mutta jos kyseinen hinta miinus valtion lupaama 200 miljoonaa kustannuksista eli 514 miljoonaa jaettuna miljoonalla, pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen potentiaalisilla käytäjällä, (joista kaikki eivät edes koskaan tule käyttämään kyseistä rakkinetta) on 514 per nuppi. Eli lipunhinnat eivät tule varmaankaan hirveästi laskemaasa nykyisestä.

----------


## Jykke

> ...mutta eniten säälin tulevia sukupolvia, jotka saavat koko ikänsä ihastella tätä mahtavaakin mahtavampaa metroa, jonka kapasiteetti ei tule nykyisellään riittämään.


 Ja kaikkein surkuhupaisin juttu on se että nämä sukupolvet tulevat luulemaan länsimetroa ainoaksi hyväksi vaihtoehdoksi mitä oli tarjolla.

----------


## Kolli

Juu, kyllä vaan. Kaikkein parasta olisi kun ei olisi metroa tai lähijunia ollenkaan, vaan Kampin kenttä täynnä linja-autoja ja vielä Rautatientorikin samanlainen kun ennen metroa. Sitten olisi maailma mallillaan ja kaikki hyvin.

----------


## Jykke

> Juu, kyllä vaan. Kaikkein parasta olisi kun ei olisi metroa tai lähijunia ollenkaan, vaan Kampin kenttä täynnä linja-autoja ja vielä Rautatientorikin samanlainen kun ennen metroa.


 Maailma on vasta mallillaan kun voi astua Soukasta pikaratikaan jolla pääsee Rautatientorin ratikkapysäkille.

----------


## GT8N

> Juu, kyllä vaan. Kaikkein parasta olisi kun ei olisi metroa tai lähijunia ollenkaan, vaan Kampin kenttä täynnä linja-autoja ja vielä Rautatientorikin samanlainen kun ennen metroa. Sitten olisi maailma mallillaan ja kaikki hyvin.


En väitä, että nykyinen metro-, ja lähijunalärjerselmä olisi turha, mutta se on eri asia, että pitääkö metroa saada lisää. Varsinkaan sellaisena, minä sitä ollaan nyt ajamassa. Jos metro olisi pakko saada Espooseen, olisi se pitänyt rakentaa samaan aikaan kun itämetro. Tällöin ei tulisi kahta erillistä mertojärjestelmää, jotka väkisin liitetään samaksi.

Niin kauan kuin pikaraitioliikennettä ei edes virallisesti haluta selvittää, on syytä epäillä, että jotkin tahot on kestitty. Eihän muuten tällaista systeemiä tuputettaisi samalla tapaa.

Ja eihän se rautatientorin linja-autojen määrä ole vielä pudonnut nollaan, vaikka metro on ollut jo vuosikymmeniä. Eikä kampissakaan linja-autot lopu, kun joka ilta metron liikenteen päättyessä alkaa bussiralli pyörimään, koska koko Etelä-Espoon liikennetarve ei lopu samalla hetkellä, vaan yhteydet on oltava.

On totta, että liikennettä täytyy kehittää, mutta kehittää voi monella tapaa. Metro on yksi kallis vaihtoehto, muita ei sitten olekaan vakavasti selvitetty.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En väitä, että nykyinen metro-, ja lähijunalärjerselmä olisi turha, mutta se on eri asia, että pitääkö metroa saada lisää. Varsinkaan sellaisena, minä sitä ollaan nyt ajamassa. Jos metro olisi pakko saada Espooseen, olisi se pitänyt rakentaa samaan aikaan kun itämetro. Tällöin ei tulisi kahta erillistä mertojärjestelmää, jotka väkisin liitetään samaksi.


Ei länsimetro olemikään erillinen järjestelmä vaan ihan samaa metrolinjaa se tulee olemana kuin nykyinen.




> Niin kauan kuin pikaraitioliikennettä ei edes virallisesti haluta selvittää, on syytä epäillä, että jotkin tahot on kestitty. Eihän muuten tällaista systeemiä tuputettaisi samalla tapaa.


Pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoja on virallisesti selvitetty koko 1990-luvun




> Ja eihän se rautatientorin linja-autojen määrä ole vielä pudonnut nollaan, vaikka metro on ollut jo vuosikymmeniä. Eikä kampissakaan linja-autot lopu, kun joka ilta metron liikenteen päättyessä alkaa bussiralli pyörimään, koska koko Etelä-Espoon liikennetarve ei lopu samalla hetkellä, vaan yhteydet on oltava.


Rautatientorin bussien määrä on tippunut n neljännekseen metroa edeltävään aikaan verrattuna.

Espoon yöbussit tulevat todenäköisesti lähtemään jostain muualta kuin nykyisestä Kampin terminaalista. Kuka tietää vaikka lähtisivät Rautatientorilta, kun siellä kerran on tilaa  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Ja eihän se rautatientorin linja-autojen määrä ole vielä pudonnut nollaan, vaikka metro on ollut jo vuosikymmeniä.


On Rautatientorilla edelleen busseja, juu. On jopa venäläisiä "turisti"busseja.
Mutta muistatko, tiedätkö millaista siellä oli ennen itämetroa?

----------


## hylje

> Ja eihän se rautatientorin linja-autojen määrä ole vielä pudonnut nollaan, vaikka metro on ollut jo vuosikymmeniä. Eikä kampissakaan linja-autot lopu, kun joka ilta metron liikenteen päättyessä alkaa bussiralli pyörimään, koska koko Etelä-Espoon liikennetarve ei lopu samalla hetkellä, vaan yhteydet on oltava.


Metro syö kiltisti Itäväylän suunnan liikenteen, mutta valitettavasti metrolla ei pääse Vantaalle, josta Rautatientorin bussit sikiävät. Onhan sekin nähtävissä metron viaksi kun sitä niin kalliina pidetään.

----------


## GT8N

> Ei länsimetro olemikään erillinen järjestelmä vaan ihan samaa metrolinjaa se tulee olemana kuin nykyinen.
> 
> Espoon yöbussit tulevat todenäköisesti lähtemään jostain muualta kuin nykyisestä Kampin terminaalista. Kuka tietää vaikka lähtisivät Rautatientorilta, kun siellä kerran on tilaa


 Ei länsimetro ole varsinaisesti eri järjestelmä, mutta pidän sitä silti sellaisena, koska siellä ei voi liikennöidä yhtä pitkillä junilla kuin itämetrossa.
Lehdistössä kertovat, että kampin terminaalia tullaan tarvitsemaan Espoon suunnan yöliikenteeseen, mutta ei enää sen kokoisena kuin nyt. Tilallehan on esitetty mitä mielikuvituksellisempia toimintoja kirpputoreista lähtien.




> Mutta muistatko, tiedätkö millaista siellä oli ennen itämetroa?


Onhan siellä ollut linjureita vaikka kuinka paljon, mutta tuntuu siellä edelleen olevan ruuhka-aikana tukkoisaa. On tietenkin selviö, että idän järjetön ralli on loppunut. (Vaikka yöliikenne sieltä vieläkin lähtee). Toisissa viestiketjuissahan on puhuttu Rautatientorin bussiliikenteen tulevaisuudeta. Aika näyttää, muuttuuko nykytilanne. Syytä olisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lehdistössä kertovat, että kampin terminaalia tullaan tarvitsemaan Espoon suunnan yöliikenteeseen, mutta ei enää sen kokoisena kuin nyt. Tilallehan on esitetty mitä mielikuvituksellisempia toimintoja kirpputoreista lähtien.


Tiedä sitten, kuinka perillä lehdistö todellisuudessa asioista on. Lehdistöllä on joskus tapana julkaista sellaistenkin ihmisten mielipiteitä, jotka eivät todellisuudessa asioita suunnittele ja päätä.

En ole ollenkaan varma, tarvitaanko Kampin terminaalia Espoon yöbusseille. Yöbussien määrä on merkittävästi pienempi ja liikenteen määrä kaduilla erittäin vähäinen, joten koko yöliikenne voitaisiin hoitaa hyvin Rautatientorilta asti. Tällä hetkellä 00-01 Espoon suuntaan on 23 lähtöä, jotka voitaisiin hyvin hoitaa jopa kahdella laiturilla, ja toisaalta voitaisiin tehdä niinkin pitkälle menevä ratkaisu, että edes yöaikaan heiluroitaisiin Espooseen asti, ainakin osittain esim. Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan.

Kampin terminaalia tuskin puretaan ainakaan lopullisesti varsinaisesta käytöstään. Kaukobussien kasvuvaraksi se kannattaa optioida. Kirkkonummen ja Hangon bussit voisivat ainakin siirtyä saman tien sinne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei länsimetro ole varsinaisesti eri järjestelmä, mutta pidän sitä silti sellaisena, koska siellä ei voi liikennöidä yhtä pitkillä junilla kuin itämetrossa.


Länsimetron tullessa käyttöön itämetron asemillakin on laituriovet, jotka rajoittavat junapituuden matkustajaliikenteessä samaksi kuin länsimetrossa.

----------


## petteri

> Länsimetron tullessa käyttöön itämetron asemillakin on laituriovet, jotka rajoittavat junapituuden matkustajaliikenteessä samaksi kuin länsimetrossa.


Missä on päätetty, että itämetron laiturit lyhennetään länsimetron käyttöönoton yhteydessä? Eikö Lauttasaarta ja siitä nykyisiä asemia itään kalusteta pidemmäksi kuin länsi? Lauttasaareenhan tulee kääntöpaikka junille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missä on päätetty, että itämetron laiturit lyhennetään länsimetron käyttöönoton yhteydessä? Eikö Lauttasaarta ja siitä nykyisiä asemia itään kalusteta pidemmäksi kuin länsi? Lauttasaareenhan tulee kääntöpaikka junille.


Tuo on mulle ihan uutta tietoa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Braide

Jotenki vaikuttaa siltä että helsinkiläiset eivät haluaisi metron kulkevan espooseen asti. Mielestäni se on hyvä asia että metro menee espooseen ja vaikka ei olisikaan samanlainen kuin helsingin metro niin se voisi olla väriltään vaikka sininen. 
On ihmeellistä että jotkut valittavat siitä että oliko nyt pakko laajentaa metroa espooseen.. No minne sitte? Tää helsinki on kuitenkin niin pieni paikka mutta nämä 2 muuta kaupunkia ympärillä tekevät siitä isomman kuin mitä se onkaan.
Jos nämä kaikki 3 kaupunkia liitettäs yhteen saatais kokoon hieman enemmän asukkaita kuin Tukholmassa mut silti jäätäs koko metropolia alueen asukkaista jälkee ja paljon. 
Kun aletaa vertaamaan Tukholman metroa ja Helsingin metroa niin kyllä tuolla naapurissa järjestelmä on todella paljon meitä edellä. Tämän vuoksi onki hyvä laajentaa metroa, sillä tuskinpa ihmiset tästä ainakaa vähenee. Lisäksi metroa pitäs laajentaa (töölön metro, pisara-rata). Loppujen lopuksi tuo metro on kuitenkin paras ratkaisu vaikkakin kallein mutta sillä ei oo väliä koska kerran ku metro on rakennettu niin ainoat kustannukset ovat huollot jotka ovat edullisia verrattuna tuohon katukuvan vuosittaiseen asfaltin repimiseen ja kiskojen vääntelyyn.

----------


## GT8N

> Loppujen lopuksi tuo metro on kuitenkin paras ratkaisu vaikkakin kallein mutta sillä ei oo väliä koska kerran ku metro on rakennettu niin ainoat kustannukset ovat huollot jotka ovat edullisia verrattuna tuohon katukuvan vuosittaiseen asfaltin repimiseen ja kiskojen vääntelyyn.


En näe sitä parhaana vaihtoehtona, joka on kallein, mutta kuitenkin vain lisää autoilua. Siinä yhtälössä on vain jokin aika pahasti pielessä. Eihän tuo metron ylläpitokaan ole ilmaista, puhumattakaan, että se merkittävän liityntäliikenteen vuoksi tuota kuin tappiota. Ja kiskojen rapimisestä sen verran, että täällä on tahtona, että kaikkialla on ajoneuvoilla voitava ajaa raitioteillä, joten niin kauan, kun ei sallita oikean pikaraitiotien rakentamista, niin kiskojen repiminen jatkuu.

----------


## Braide

Miten sä selität sen että Metro lisää autoilua? Meinaatsä että länsimetron valmistumisen jälkee, kaikki jotka on ennen tullu espoosta autolla tänne keskustaan ni tulee edelleen ja houkuttaa mukaansa autoilee vielä enemmän jengiä??
Metrolla tänne keskustaan pääsee 3 kertaa nopeempaa ja 3 kertaa edullisemmin, jos siihen verrataan auton käyttömaksut, bensat ja parkkimaksut

----------


## Albert

Braidehan käyttää kieltä aivan virkistävästi.  :Smile: 
Ja totuushan on, että ruuhkattomin väylä nykyään Helsingin keskustaan on Itäväylä.
Siinä kun on se metro!

----------


## Jykke

> Meinaatsä että länsimetron valmistumisen jälkee, kaikki jotka on ennen tullu espoosta autolla tänne keskustaan ni tulee edelleen ja houkuttaa mukaansa autoilee vielä enemmän jengiä??


 Länsimetron yhteydessä on tarkoitus toteuttaa autoilla tapahtuvaa liityntäliikennettä. En sano että P+R ratkaisut olisivat huonoja, mutta kun vaihtoehtona olisi laajempi ratikkalinjasto etelä-Espooseen joka oikeasti vähentäisi bussiliikennettä ja tarjoaisi autoa houkuttelevamman ja paremmin palvelevan vaihtoehdon, niin siinä on taasen yksi metron haitta.

----------


## SlaverioT

Yleisesti kaipaisinkin neutraalia keskustelua maanalaisista ratkaisuista myös kustannus näkökulman ulkopuolelta. Jotenkin on tullut sellainen kuva Joukkoliikennefoorumia seuratessa, että metro olisi kokonaisvaltaisesti jopa huonompi ratkaisu kuin nykyinen linja-autoliikenne. Nähdäkseni nämä puheet nostavat nykyisen liikennejärjestelmän sille kuulumattomalle jalustalle. En toki halua täysin sivuuttaa investoinnin vaikuttavuutta suhteessa hintaan koska toimivassa yhteiskunnassa sen tuli edes jotenkin ohjailla toimintaa. 

Lisäksi toivoisin myös muita suomenkielisiä yhtä kattavasti näkökulmia joukkoliikenteeseen antavia sivustoja kuin Kaupunkiliikenne.net.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missä on päätetty, että itämetron laiturit lyhennetään länsimetron käyttöönoton yhteydessä? Eikö Lauttasaarta ja siitä nykyisiä asemia itään kalusteta pidemmäksi kuin länsi? Lauttasaareenhan tulee kääntöpaikka junille.


Espoon metron päivitetyn hankesuunnitelman yhteydessä. Siihen liittyen on suunniteltu liikennöitävän koko verkolla enintään 4 vaunun junilla.

Kustannusten säästämiseksi Lauttasaaresta karsittiin kääntöraiteet ja asemaluola lyhennettiin 90 metriin (= 4 vaunun mittaiseksi). Ja lisäksi linjattiin rata niin, että laituriluolaa ei edes voi pidentää.

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että läntisin pitkien junien kääntöpaikka voi olla Ruoholahti. Mutta pitkien ja lyhyiden junien ajaminen sekaisin on hankalaa. Jotta junat kuormittuisivat tasaisesti, niiden vuorovälien pitäisi olla suhteessa junien pituuksiin. Silloin syödään kuitenkin radan kapasiteettia, mikä ei ole järkevää tai mitä ehkä ei voida tehdä kysynnän vuoksi.

Liikennöintihän on suunniteltu niin, että Espoossa yksi junaryhmä kääntyy Tapiolassa ja vain toinen ajaa Matinkylään. Joten tällöin junapituus koko verkolla määräytyy uusien lyhyiden asemien mukaan. Kustannussyistä ei tietenkään kannata hankkia tarpeettomia laituriovia vanhoille asemille, jos ei kuitenkaan aiota koskaan ajaa pitkiä junia.

Antero

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoja on virallisesti selvitetty koko 1990-luvun


Sellainenkin tarjottu vaihtoehto, jossa metroa on jatkettu Lauttasaareen ja pikaratikkayhteys olisi metron jatkeena ja tällä ratikalla pääsisi vain Matinkylään asti on yksinomaan typerä. Ajatus siitä, että joutuisi menemään Olarista bussilla Matinkylään, josta pääsisi pikaratikalla Lauttasaareen, josta sitten voisi jatkaa metrolla keskustaan, ei tunnu ollenkaan hyvältä. 

Pikaratikkavaihtoehdossa pitäisi huomioida raidejokerin mahdollinen rakentaminen. Jos raiteita rakennetaan Tapiolasta Pohjois-Tapiolan kautta Leppävaaraan ja siitä eteenpäin joka tapauksessa, niin miksi pikaratikalla täytyisi liikennöidä vain yhtä haaraa pitkin keskustaan? Sillä keskustaan astihan sillä pikaratikalla täytyisi päästä, jotta vaihtoehto olisi ollenkaan järkevä. Jo pelkästään kiskojen rakentaminen keskustasta Matinkylään ja raidejokerin toteuttaminen pitäisi mahdollistaa linjat Helsingin keskustasta Matinkylään sekä Helsingin keskustasta Leppävaaran suuntaan. Raidejokerissa rata lähtee suunnitelmien mukaan Tapiolan keskustasta juuri länteen päin ennen pohjoisen suuntaan kääntymistä.

Espoossa on haikailtu rataa Suurpellon suuntaan, jotta alueesta tulisi houkuttelevampi. Pikaratikkavaihtoehdossa tämä rata voisi yhdistyä keskustasta tulevaan rataan.

Metroratakin tulisi jatkaa Kivenlahteen asti, jotta siitä Etelä-Espoon sisäisten yhteyksien kannalta olisi jotain hyötyä. Yhtä hyvin pikaratikkarataa voisi jatkaa Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen. Tällöin ainakin periaatteessa voisi Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin välinen pikaratikkaverkko olla kolmihaarainen. Siis haarat voisivat kulkea Helsingistä Leppävaaran, Suurpellon ja Kivenlahden suuntiin.

Kivenlahdesta Kauklahteen suunniteltu ratikkarata sopisi myös tähän suunnitelmaan hyvin. Näin Kivenlahden haaran ratikat voisi jatkaa vain hieman pidemmälle.

Käytännössä ratikkavaihtoehdossa minua huolettaa ratikoiden nopeus. Jos vain ratikat pääsevät kulkemaan tarpeeksi nopeaa vauhtia, voisi ratikkavaihtoehto olla metroa huomattavasti parempi. Tietenkin tässä vaihtoehdossa täytyisi ehkä rakentaa kolmen haaran yhteiselle osuudelle jo vaihtoehtoisia reittejä sen sijaan, että jokaista haaraa pitkin tulevat ratikat kulkisivat samaa reittiä  Tapiolan ja Helsingin keskustan välillä. Tällainen rataverkkohan oikeastaan alkaisi muistuttaa jo TramWestiä.

Metrovaihtoehdossa Olarin ja Helsingin keskustan väliset matkat muuttuisivat vaihdollisiksi. Olarin oma metrohaara tuskin taitaisi kuitenkaan toteutua vielä pitkiin aikoihin. Metrovaihtoehdossa vaihdossa maanalaiselta metroasemalta bussiin käytännössä menisi helposti viisi minuuttia tai enemmän. Jos keskustasta tultaessa täytyy vaihtaa kahdenkymmenen minuutin välein kulkevaan bussiin, haluaisi todella varmistaa, ettei joudu odottamaan bussipysäkillä sitä kahtakymmentä minuuttia siinä tapauksessa, että vaihtoaika ei olisikaan riittänyt.

Satunnaisesti vain joitakin matkoja Itä-Helsingin suuntaan tekevänä on vaikea arvioida, kuinka paljon aikaisemmin metrolla pitää lähteä, jotta vaihto vaikkapa Vuosaaressa voisi onnistua, eikä bussia tarvitsisi siinä päässä odottaa kauan. Reittiopas tietenkin auttaa, mutta joka tapauksessa epävarmuutta herättää se, riittääkö varmasti vaihtoaika tarjotussa yhteydessä vai pitäisikö lähteä aiemmalla metrolla. Satunnainen matkustaja voi kaikesta huolimatta harhaantua vaihtoasemalla. Aikataulusta katsoessa puolestaan ensin joutuisi laskemaan minuutteja metron liikennöintikartasta ja sitten miettimään vaihtoon kuluvaa aikaa ja metron vuoroväliä tai sitten laskemaan saapumisaikoja käyttämälleen pysäkille Ruoholahdesta lähteville metroille siis ainakin nykyisillä metron vuoroväleillä. Ei metrokaan kaikkea ratkaise. Vaikka onkin huomattavan kallis.

----------


## GT8N

> Miten sä selität sen että Metro lisää autoilua?


Selitän sen sillä, että nykyinen metro ei houkuttele lisää käyttäjiä, kuten metromiehet ovat itse antaneet ymmärtää. Täten kasvu ohjautuu henkilöautoihin eli länsimetro lisää autoilua.




> Pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoja on virallisesti selvitetty koko 1990-luvun


Oikeasti pikaraitiotievaihtoehtona on selvitetty raideyvassa vain siten, että rakennetaan metro Lauttasaareen, jossa vaihdetaan pikaratikkaan. Kuitenkaan ei ole selvitetty vaihtoehtona vaihdotonta pikaratikkayhteyttä keskustaan. Siellä se tietenkin yhdistettäisiin muuhun raitiotieverkkoon jolloin syntyisi tällä forumilla paljon kaivattuja heilurilinjoja. Mutta tätä ei ole selvitetty virallisesti.

Lisäksi kehottaisin kaikkia katsomaan Anteron tekemää yhteenvetoa länsimetrosta. http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espoo/index.html Jokainen voisi sitten kysyä itseltään, että onko metro perustellusti paras vaihtoehto ja onko kaikki asiat suunnittelussa ja päätöksenteossa hoidettu järkevällä tavalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon metron päivitetyn hankesuunnitelman yhteydessä. Siihen liittyen on suunniteltu liikennöitävän koko verkolla enintään 4 vaunun junilla.
> 
> Kustannusten säästämiseksi Lauttasaaresta karsittiin kääntöraiteet ja asemaluola lyhennettiin 90 metriin (= 4 vaunun mittaiseksi). Ja lisäksi linjattiin rata niin, että laituriluolaa ei edes voi pidentää.
> 
> Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että läntisin pitkien junien kääntöpaikka voi olla Ruoholahti. Mutta pitkien ja lyhyiden junien ajaminen sekaisin on hankalaa. Jotta junat kuormittuisivat tasaisesti, niiden vuorovälien pitäisi olla suhteessa junien pituuksiin. Silloin syödään kuitenkin radan kapasiteettia, mikä ei ole järkevää tai mitä ehkä ei voida tehdä kysynnän vuoksi.


Onkohan taustalla jokin sellainen ajatus, että jos Töölön-Pasilan metro joskus rakennetaan, se erkanisi nykyisestä metrolinjasta Kampissa, hyödyntäen vanhan kääntöraiteen pätkää, eikä siis rakenneta kokonaan omaksi linjakseen alkamaan sieltä 90 asteen kulmassa (koska ei tarvita koska Laajasaaloon ei tule metroa)? Silloin täyspitkillä junilla voisi liikennöidä linjalla joka kulkee Töölön metrolla + nykyisellä vanhalla itämetrolla, länsijunien jäädessä lyhyiksi. Vaikka Töölön metrosta ei ole tehty mitään päätöksiä, niin jonkinlaisia vaihtoehtoja miten koko metron kapasiteettiä hanskataan on kai pakko laskea jo tässä vaiheessa?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oikeasti pikaraitiotievaihtoehtona on selvitetty raideyvassa vain siten, että rakennetaan metro Lauttasaareen, jossa vaihdetaan pikaratikkaan. Kuitenkaan ei ole selvitetty vaihtoehtona vaihdotonta pikaratikkayhteyttä keskustaan. Siellä se tietenkin yhdistettäisiin muuhun raitiotieverkkoon jolloin syntyisi tällä forumilla paljon kaivattuja heilurilinjoja. Mutta tätä ei ole selvitetty virallisesti.


Pikaraitioteitä Espooseen on selvitetty vakavasti ja aika kattavasti 1990-luvun alusta asti. Mainitsemiltasi Anteron sivulta löytyy myös tietoa niistä suunnitelmista ja miksi ne eivät menestyneet. 




> Lisäksi kehottaisin kaikkia katsomaan Anteron tekemää yhteenvetoa länsimetrosta. http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espoo/index.html Jokainen voisi sitten kysyä itseltään, että onko metro perustellusti paras vaihtoehto ja onko kaikki asiat suunnittelussa ja päätöksenteossa hoidettu järkevällä tavalla.


Jokainen tällä foorumilla kirjoittava on varmaan punninnut vaihtoehtoja. Koska länsisuunnan joukkoliikenne on kahden kaupungin ja erilaisten päällekkäisten joukkoliikennenorganisaatioiden ja erilaisten käyttäjäryhmien yhteinen hanke, ja koska on ollut hyvin vaikeaa löytää ratkaisu jonka kaikki  intressiryhmät hyväksyvät, ollaan nyt päädytty tähän.

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Länsimetro on osa kattavaa seudullista raideverkkoa, mikä ei ole valmis kun Länsimetro on valmis.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onkohan taustalla jokin sellainen ajatus, että jos Töölön-Pasilan metro joskus rakennetaan, se erkanisi nykyisestä metrolinjasta Kampissa, hyödyntäen vanhan kääntöraiteen pätkää, eikä siis rakenneta kokonaan omaksi linjakseen alkamaan sieltä 90 asteen kulmassa (koska ei tarvita koska Laajasaaloon ei tule metroa)?


Tämä vaihtoehto on käytännössä pois suljettu niin kauan, kun Espoo haluaa minimivuorovälin Tapiolaan. Kuormituksen kannalta ei ole tarpeen ajaa minimivuoroväliä Lauttasaarta pidemmälle, eikä kai oikeasti edes Lauttasaareenkaan. Mutta on toki matkustajille yksinkertaisempaa, mitä pidemmälle länteen kaikki junat menevät.

Nykyinen suunnitelma Laajasalon ja Santahaminan suhteen on, että jos Sandis rakennetaan, sinne tulee pääosin maanpäällä kulkeva pikaratikka. Ja se jatkuisi Töölön metrona, jos sellainen maanalaisena tehtäisiin. Tämä pikaratikka olisi siis eri profiililla kuin nykymetro, eikä sinne nykymetron kalustolla ajeta. Nykyisen Töölön suunnan kääntöraiteen merkitys olisi huoltoyhteys, jos järjestelmillä on sama raideleveys.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyinen suunnitelma Laajasalon ja Santahaminan suhteen on, että jos Sandis rakennetaan, sinne tulee pääosin maanpäällä kulkeva pikaratikka. Ja se jatkuisi Töölön metrona, jos sellainen maanalaisena tehtäisiin. Tämä pikaratikka olisi siis eri profiililla kuin nykymetro, eikä sinne nykymetron kalustolla ajeta. Nykyisen Töölön suunnan kääntöraiteen merkitys olisi huoltoyhteys, jos järjestelmillä on sama raideleveys.


Mistä tämä tieto on peräisin?

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Kun aletaa vertaamaan Tukholman metroa ja Helsingin metroa niin kyllä tuolla naapurissa järjestelmä on todella paljon meitä edellä.


Jopa niin "edellä" että siellä on huomattu olevan kannattamatonta rakentaa yhtää lisää metroa. Sen sijaan rakennetaan lisää raitioteitä.

----------


## late-

> Silloin täyspitkillä junilla voisi liikennöidä linjalla joka kulkee Töölön metrolla + nykyisellä vanhalla itämetrolla, länsijunien jäädessä lyhyiksi.


Töölön metron suunnitelmathan on juuri päivitetty 90 metrin laitureille, joten sinne ei voida ajaa pitkillä junilla. Lisäksi metron kapasiteetti Kampista Lauttasaareen ei lyhyillä junilla välttämättä riitä ainakaan jatkossa, jos kaikkia vuoroja ei ajeta vähintään Lauttasaareen asti. Käytännössä kaikki vuorot ajetaan siis Tapiolaan, jossa on tärkeä liityntäpaikka ja siksi kääntöraiteetkin tehdään sinne.

----------


## late-

> Jopa niin "edellä" että siellä on huomattu olevan kannattamatonta rakentaa yhtää lisää metroa. Sen sijaan rakennetaan lisää raitioteitä.


Tuo ei toisaalta automaattisesti tarkoita, ettei missään kannattaisi tehdä lisää metroa. Tukholmassa metroverkko on jo niin laaja, että merkittävät runkoyhteydet on katettu.

Lisäksi Tukholmassa on edelleen olemassa suunnitelmia myös metron jatkamiseksi ja osa niistä toteutunee aikanaan. Karolinskan jatke voi syntyä jo kymmenen vuoden sisään ja pidemmällä tähtäimellä saatetaan hyvinkin mennä Nackaan. Useita pikaraitiotiehankkeita on kuitenkin arvioitu kiireellisemmiksi ja metron haaroja yhdistäviä jatkeita on osin korvattu sellaisilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä vaihtoehto on käytännössä pois suljettu niin kauan, kun Espoo haluaa minimivuorovälin Tapiolaan. Kuormituksen kannalta ei ole tarpeen ajaa minimivuoroväliä Lauttasaarta pidemmälle, eikä kai oikeasti edes Lauttasaareenkaan. Mutta on toki matkustajille yksinkertaisempaa, mitä pidemmälle länteen kaikki junat menevät.





> Töölön metron suunnitelmathan on juuri päivitetty 90 metrin laitureille, joten sinne ei voida ajaa pitkillä junilla. Lisäksi metron kapasiteetti Kampista Lauttasaareen ei lyhyillä junilla välttämättä riitä ainakaan jatkossa, jos kaikkia vuoroja ei ajeta vähintään Lauttasaareen asti. Käytännössä kaikki vuorot ajetaan siis Tapiolaan, jossa on tärkeä liityntäpaikka ja siksi kääntöraiteetkin tehdään sinne.


Sattuuko joku teistä tietämään mikä se minimivuoroväli johon pyritään metron automaattiohjauksella? Onko se yhä 1.5 min joka aiemmin ilmoitettiin, vai onko alettu "luistaa" ?

t. Rainer

----------


## Teme444

> Selitän sen sillä, että nykyinen metro ei houkuttele lisää käyttäjiä, kuten metromiehet ovat itse antaneet ymmärtää. Täten kasvu ohjautuu henkilöautoihin eli länsimetro lisää autoilua.


Tämän "selityksen" olen luken niin monen monituista kertaa, että se kaipaisi edes vähän perusteluja osakseen. Kaikki "perustelut", joita olen toistaiseksi lukenut on perustunut jonkun mutuiluun aiheesta, josta vain harvoin kirjoittajalla on oikeasti tietoa tai kokemusta.

Ainut paikka missä autoilua ja/tai liikennintiä on oikeasti voitu edes vertailla perustuen edes jonkilaiseen todelliseen tilanteeseen löytyy Itäväylän laidalta. ennen metroa ko. väylällä liikennettä oli reilu 70´000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa. Metron tultua liikennemäärät suorastaan romahtivat. Vaikka aluelle on rakennettu asuntoja kymmenille tuhansille asukkaille lisää, ei liikennemäärä Itäväylällä ole 25 vuodessa päässyt metroa edeltävälle tasolle, vaan on edelleen reilussa 60´000 ajoneuvoissa vuorokaudessa. 80-luvun alun tasolle arvioiden mukaan tullaan vasta vuoden 2030 paikkeilla olettaen, että Itä-Helsinkiä rakennetaan samaan tahtiin kuin tähänkin asti.




> Lisäksi kehottaisin kaikkia katsomaan Anteron tekemää yhteenvetoa länsimetrosta. http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Espoo/index.html


Sitten on pakko huomattaa, että tuo yhteenveto on varsin tarkoitushakuisesti tehty sellaisen kirjoittajan toimesta, joka on hyvinkin valanut itsensä raitiotiehen. Toki osin perustellusti, mutta monilta osin perusteettomasti. Edelleen on huomautettava, että kyseinen kirjoittaja "asiantuntiudestaan" huolimatta on väittänyt toistuvasti, että suora vaihdoton yhteys on aina nopeampi kuin vaihdollinen, vaikka hänelle on "ratakiskosta" vääntämällä väännetty, ettei näin suinkaan ole.

----------


## late-

> Loppujen lopuksi tuo metro on kuitenkin paras ratkaisu vaikkakin kallein mutta sillä ei oo väliä koska kerran ku metro on rakennettu niin ainoat kustannukset ovat huollot jotka ovat edullisia verrattuna tuohon katukuvan vuosittaiseen asfaltin repimiseen ja kiskojen vääntelyyn.


Tämä riippuu monestakin tekijästä. HKL:n nykyisen metron kustannuksista karkeasti puolet on liikennöintiä ja puolet infran (asemat, rata, varikko) ylläpitoa. Jos metroverkkoa laajennetaan merkittävästi vähemmän kuormitetuilla linjauksilla, vain tuo kustannusten liikennöintipuolikas laskee selvästi ja sekin vain siltä osin kuin liikennöinti todella voidaan sopeuttaa kysyntään.

Hyvin karkeana esimerkkinä Länsimetron kuormitus taas Lauttasaaren jälkeen luokkaa puolet itämetron kuormituksesta, jolloin liikennöintikustannukset puolittuvat, mutta infran ylläpito maksanee ratapituuteen nähden suunnilleen yhtä paljon. Tällä tavalla karkeasti arvioiden Länsimetron matkustajasuoritekustannukset (matkustajakilometri, nousu) saattavat siis olla 50% suuremmat kuin itämetrolla. Koko järjestelmälle nousu olisi tosin vain 17% luokkaa, koska kalliimpaa liikennettä on karkeasti kolmannes kokonaisuudesta.

Yllä oleva laskelma sisältää hyvin karkeita oletuksia matkustajakuormituksista, mutta avainasia on se, että hinta matkustajaa kohden nousee selvästi, jos matkustajamäärä pienenee. Tästä syystä metro pysyy kannattavana vain varsin suurilla matkustajamäärillä. Kannattavuuden arviointi edellyttää aina infran ylläpidon huomioimista, koska sen osuus kustannuksista on erittäin suuri. Tästä syystä pelkkiin liikennöintikustannuksiin perustuvat tarkastelut menevät metsään. Niiden avulla laskien yksittäisen bussilinjankin muuttaminen metrolinjaksi kannattaa.

----------


## Braide

^ hyvin sanottu.

Sitten vielä tiedustelisin sellaista että ovatkohan nämä Espoon metron vastustajat mm.GT8N laskenut miten kauan kestää ruuhka-aikana Otaniemestä vaikkapa Kamppiin autolla, dösällä, raitiovaunuliikenteellä tai metrolla? Okei raitiovaunuliikennettä ei ole, eikä tule mutta oletan että vähintään 20min. Autolla riittääkö 30min ja vielä kauemmin aikaa kuluu siihen bussilla.
Länsimetrolla aikaa menee tähän n.10min.

Oletetaan että asut Matinkylässä ja työmatkasi on vaikkapa Hakaniemeen, ei välttämättä aina mutta nyt sitte sateisena syysaamuna, olisi matkustusaika 25-30min. Dösällä tai millään muullakaan välineellä ei tuota matkaa tossa ajassa tehdä, ei edes keskellä yötä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitten vielä tiedustelisin sellaista että ovatkohan nämä Espoon metron vastustajat mm.GT8N laskenut miten kauan kestää ruuhka-aikana Otaniemestä vaikkapa Kamppiin autolla, dösällä, raitiovaunuliikenteellä tai metrolla?


RaideYVA:ssa on selvitetty kaikki muu paitsi suorat ratikkayhteydet. Ne taas löytyvät TramWestistä.

Yhteenvetona voi todeta, että metro nopeuttaa Kamppia pidemmälle suuntautuvia metroasemilta alkavia matkoja verrattuna busseihin. Liityntäliikenne pidentää matka-aikoja. Ratikka on Kivenlahden etäisyydeltä hitaampi kuin Länsiväylää pysähtymättä ajava bussi. Autoilu ei juuri pärjää joukkoliikenteelle. Bussit ja autot ajavat rinnan Länsiväylää, mutta aamuruuhkassa bussi voittaa Porkkalankadun liikennevaloissa monta minuuttia.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sattuuko joku teistä tietämään mikä se minimivuoroväli johon pyritään metron automaattiohjauksella? Onko se yhä 1.5 min joka aiemmin ilmoitettiin, vai onko alettu "luistaa" ?


Kapasiteettilaskelmia on tehty 1,5 min teoreettisella vuorovälillä. Mutta tähän tuskin pystytään ilman kuljettajia. Kööpenhaminassa sitä yritettiin, mutta kun sen pitäminen ei käytännössä onnistunut, siellä on siirrytty 2 min vuoroväliin.

1,5 min vuoroväli toimii Pariisissa metron vilkkaimmilla linjoilla. Siellä on kuljettajat huolehtimassa pysäkkiajoista, siksi 1,5 min. on siellä mahdollinen.

Kertaan vielä, että automaattiajo ja kuljettajattomuus eivät ole samat asiat. Suuri osa nykyisistä metroista ja pikaratikoistakin on tunneliliikenteessä automaattisia, mutta niissä on kuljettaja joka sulkee ovet ja panee junan liikkeelle. Automaattisuus ei ratkaise vuoroväliä, vaan vähentää kuljettajan työtä. Vuorovälin ratkaisee kulunvavonnan tekniikka. Kuljettajattomuus pidentää pysäkkiaikaa ja siten vuoroväliä, vaikka kulunvalvonta sallisikin lyhyemmät vuorovälit. 1,5 min on teoreettinen minimivuoroväli, jos junien huippunopeudet ovat noin 80 km/h. Vuoroväliä rajoittavat kiihdytys- ja jarrutusmatkat sekä junien välinen ajallinen turvaetäisyys. Pariisissa ajetaan osalla linjoista kumipyörin, joilla hätäjarrutusmatka on lyhyempi kuin teräspyörillä. Kumipyörin voi siten olla hieman lyhyempi vuoroväli kuin teräspyörin.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...uutosehdot.pdf

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta nuijii metron 4.12.2008. Onpa aika itkun larulaiset vääntäneet esityslistaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämän "selityksen" olen luken niin monen monituista kertaa, että se kaipaisi edes vähän perusteluja osakseen. Kaikki "perustelut", joita olen toistaiseksi lukenut on perustunut jonkun mutuiluun aiheesta, josta vain harvoin kirjoittajalla on oikeasti tietoa tai kokemusta.


Mutuilua on uskomus siitä, että metro vähensi autoilua. Olen linkannut tämän KSV:n tilastoja esittävän kuvan tänne monasti ennenkin. Minkähän tähden tämä ei kelpaa perusteluksi?




> Ainut paikka missä autoilua ja/tai liikennintiä on oikeasti voitu edes vertailla perustuen edes jonkilaiseen todelliseen tilanteeseen löytyy Itäväylän laidalta. ennen metroa ko. väylällä liikennettä oli reilu 70´000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa. Metron tultua liikennemäärät suorastaan romahtivat. Vaikka aluelle on rakennettu asuntoja kymmenille tuhansille asukkaille lisää, ei liikennemäärä Itäväylällä ole 25 vuodessa päässyt metroa edeltävälle tasolle, vaan on edelleen reilussa 60´000 ajoneuvoissa vuorokaudessa.


Niin, luvut menivät nyt vain päin vastoin. Ennen metroa oli vajaa 60.000 ja metron jälkeen 1980-luvun lopulla 70.000. Tänä aikana tilanne on vertailukelpoinen, koska Itä-Helsingin rakenne muuttui vain vähän.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kapasiteettilaskelmia on tehty 1,5 min teoreettisella vuorovälillä. Mutta tähän tuskin pystytään ilman kuljettajia. Kööpenhaminassa sitä yritettiin, mutta kun sen pitäminen ei käytännössä onnistunut, siellä on siirrytty 2 min vuoroväliin.


Kyselen siksi, että riittäisikö kapasiteetti jos yhdistetyllä itä-Töölö/länsi -metrolla ajettaisiin Vuosaari-Kamppi-Pasila linjalla tarvittaessa pitkilläkin junilla 4 min välein, ja Sipoo-keskusta-Espoo -linjalla vain lyhyemmillä junilla 4 min välein?

Mun logiikan mukaan palvelutaso ei olisi millään reitillä huonompi kuin nyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> ^ hyvin sanottu.
> Sitten vielä tiedustelisin sellaista että ovatkohan nämä Espoon metron vastustajat mm.GT8N laskenut miten kauan kestää ruuhka-aikana Otaniemestä vaikkapa Kamppiin autolla, dösällä, raitiovaunuliikenteellä tai metrolla? Okei raitiovaunuliikennettä ei ole, eikä tule mutta oletan että vähintään 20min. Autolla riittääkö 30min ja vielä kauemmin aikaa kuluu siihen bussilla.
> Länsimetrolla aikaa menee tähän n.10min.


Bussimatka Otaniemestä(Alvar Aallon puisto) Kamppiin kestää viiden iltaruuhkassa 14-22 minuuttia. Reittioppaan 15 minuutin matka-aika ei toteudu, jos ei ole hyvä tuuri. (Hyvä tuuri: edellä kulkeva bussi kerää matkustajat ja takana tulevan bussin ei tarvitse pysähdellä eikä kukaan osta kertalippuja.)

Aamulla bussimatka Kampista Otaniemeen sujuu useita minuutteja nopeammin eli kestää 12-15 minuuttia. (Reittiopas antaa matka-ajaksi 14 minuuttia.)

----------


## Teme444

> Mutuilua on uskomus siitä, että metro vähensi autoilua. Olen linkannut tämän KSV:n tilastoja esittävän kuvan tänne monasti ennenkin. Minkähän tähden tämä ei kelpaa perusteluksi?


Miksi yrität rinnastaa sillan ylittävät autojen määrään? Siis yksinkertaisesti tuo ei kerro mitään saatikka, että se todentaisi mitään. Tuolla voidaan yrittää pönkittää omaa agendaa ja varmasti tavalliseen matti meikäläiseen se uppoaakin. Toisaalta mistä tuo kuva on peräisin (siis en tarkoita miltä sivulta, vaan lähdettä ko. tiedolle)?




> Niin, luvut menivät nyt vain päin vastoin. Ennen metroa oli vajaa 60.000 ja metron jälkeen 1980-luvun lopulla 70.000. Tänä aikana tilanne on vertailukelpoinen, koska Itä-Helsingin rakenne muuttui vain vähän.


Tuon paperin mukaan Itäväylän päässä liikennettä 2005 oli 59´700 ajoneuvoa per keskimääräinen arkivuorokausi, eli itseasiassa vähemmän kuin sanoin (ennuste vuodeksi 2025 71´000 ajoneuvoa). Kuvassasi palkki näyttäisi olevan samalla tasolla 80-luvun lopulla, kuin se on nytkin. Mistä siis saat tuon 70´000 ja mitä se 70´000 oikeastaan on?
http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../070100193.pdf
Toisaalta autoilu alkoi vähenemään Itäväylällä jo silloin kun sinne rakennettiin bussikaistat. Seuraava pudotus tuli 72 kun Porvoonväylän ensimmäinen osa valmistui. Sitten jos edetään tuohon esittämääsi 80-lopun tilanteeseen, niin koko itäsektorilla ei ollut 70´000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa saatikka pelkästää itäväylällä. Vertailukelpoisuudesta sanoisin, että se on ajankohta johon asti kaikkialla kantakaupungin rajalla liikenne on noussut ja kaupunginrajalla vielä tätäkin enemmän. Loivinta se kuitenkin on Itäsektorin kohdalla (siis kantakaupungin rajalla).
vuodesta 1971 -> 1989 -> 2005 näyttää siis seuraavalta
Länsisektorissa: 30´000 ->61´000 -> 75´000
Luoteisektori: 95´000 -> 130´000 -> 125´000
Koillisektori: 60´000 -> 125´000 -> 115´000
Itäsektori: 60´000 -> 61´000 -> 60´000
http://www.hel.fi/static/ksv/julkais...ulk_2006-3.pdf
(kuva 7 sivu 18)

Tuosta nyt ainakin voidaan päätellä se, että metro ei ole lisännyt autoilua sen enempää absoluuttisesti, kuin suhteellisestikkaan. Mikäli noin olisi, niin itäsektorin liikenne olisi pitänyt lisääntyä absoluuttisesti, niin myös suhteellisesti enemmän, kuin autoilu keskimäärin. Kuitenkin kappalemäärillä mitattuna Itäsektorilla autoilu näyttäisi oleen varsin vakio siitäkin huolimatta, että alueelle on tullut tarkastelujakson aikana liki 100´000 uutta asukasta. Pitää myös huomioida, että tuossa itäsektorin luvuissa on mukana porvoonväylän liikenne (30-35´000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa), joka pääosin kulki Kulosaaren sillan yli 70-luvun alkuun ja jossain määrin aina 70-luvun loppuun asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi yrität rinnastaa sillan ylittävät autojen määrään? Siis yksinkertaisesti tuo ei kerro mitään saatikka, että se todentaisi mitään.


Kun käsitellään liikennejärjestelmää ja sen palvelua, puhutaan ihmisistä (paitsi silloin, kun puhutaan tavarasta). Joukkoliikenne ei palvele autoja, vaan autossa matkustavia ihmisiä. Autojen määrä ei ole sama kuin autoissa matkustavien ihmisten määrä.




> Toisaalta mistä tuo kuva on peräisin (siis en tarkoita miltä sivulta, vaan lähdettä ko. tiedolle)?


KSV = Helsingin Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto.




> Kuvassasi palkki näyttäisi olevan samalla tasolla 80-luvun lopulla, kuin se on nytkin. Mistä siis saat tuon 70´000 ja mitä se 70´000 oikeastaan on?


Kuten kuvassa lukee, siinä on tilastot Itäväylää käyttävistä matkustajista mitattuna Kulosaaren sillan ylittäjinä. Selitys sille, miksi henkilöautossa sillan ylittävien määrä ei nouse on yksinkertaisesti siinä, että jos matkustajien määrä per auto ei nouse ja kaistojen sekä rajoittavien risteyksien ajoneuvokapasiteetti on jo käytössä, autossa matkustavien liikennemäärä ei nouse vaikka kerrosala (ja asukasmäärä) Itäväylän sektorissa lisääntyisi. Kulosaaren sillan kautta kulkeva liikenne on voinut ja voi kasvaa vain joukkoliikenteenä, oli se joukkoliikenne sitten busseja tai metro.

Itäsektori ja Itäväylä ovat eri asiat. Itäsektorilta pääsee pois Itäväylän lisäksi Viikintietä sekä Kehä I:tä. Kuten hyvin tiedetään, Kehä I on Suomen vilkkaimmin liikennöity tie, ja Itäsektorin liikenteen kasvu on ollut suureksi osaksi Kehä I:n liikenteen kasvua. Sillä suunnalla metrolla ei ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä, joskin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ei pääse oikein mihinkään kiertämättä metrolla keskustan kautta.




> Tuosta nyt ainakin voidaan päätellä se, että metro ei ole lisännyt autoilua sen enempää absoluuttisesti, kuin suhteellisestikkaan.


Kysymyshän on siitä, vähentääkö metro autoilua vai ei. Länsiväylän suunnasta tehdyt ennusteet osoittavat, että metro EI VÄHENNÄ autoilua, vaan autoilun määrä lisääntyy. Ennusteiden tekijät itse selittävät autoilun lisääntymisen syyksi asukasmäärän lisääntymisen.

Metro ei lisää autoilua, vaan autoilu lisääntyy, koska metro ei vähennä sitä. Ja autoilu lisääntyy niin kauan, kunnes tieverkon kapasiteetti tulee vastaan. Se, että autoilu ei lisäänny sen jälkeen, ei johdu metrosta vaan siitä, ettei rakenneta lisää tieverkon kapasiteettia.

Metron rakentamista haluavat ovat yrittäneet todistella virheellisesti, että heidän itsensä teettämät ja tuloksiltaan epätoivotut ennusteet eivät pitäisi paikkaansa. Perusteluna on esitetty sitä, mitä on tapatunut idässä Vuosaaren metrohaaran rakentamisen jälkeen. Nämä todistelut eivät vaan todista sitä, mitä niillä yritetään todistaa.

Kun Vuosaareen on metron rakentamisen kanssa rakennettu lisää asuntoja, on asukkaiden myötä kasvanut myös matkamäärä. Koska Kulosaaren sillalla ei autoissa matkustaminen voi lisääntyä, matkat ovat kasvaneet vain joukkoliikenteessä. Autoissa matkat ovat kasvaneet pääasiassa Kehä I:llä.

Tilastot 1970-luvun lopulta ja 1980-luvulta Kulosaaren sillalta osoittavat ja ovat ainoa kokemusperäinen pitävä näyttö siitä, mitä tapahtuu, kun bussiliikenne korvataan metron liityntäliikenteellä. Vaikka linkkaamani kuva 1980-luvun lopulta muuta näyttääkin, sanon näiden tilastojen osoittavan, ettei muutos busseista metroliityntään vaikuttanut juuri mitään. 1980-luvun loppupuolen tilastot tosin näyttävät, että vaikutti, eli metro lisäsi autoilua, kun autossa matkustavien määrä on noussut ja samalla joukkoliikenteessä matkustavien määrä on laskenut. Mutta en tulkitse tilastoja osoitukseksi siitä, että metro lisää autoilua  vaikka syytä näyttäisi olevan.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kulosaaren sillan kautta kulkeva liikenne on voinut ja voi kasvaa vain joukkoliikenteenä, oli se joukkoliikenne sitten busseja tai metro.


Kulosaaren sillalta keskustaan näyttää olevan varsin ruuhkatonta aamuruuhkassa, samoin iltaruuhkassa keskustasta Kulosaaren sillalle. Autoilulla olisi siis tiekapasiteetin puolesta hyvin varaa kasvaa siellä.

----------


## petteri

> Ja autoilu lisääntyy niin kauan, kunnes tieverkon kapasiteetti tulee vastaan. Se, että autoilu ei lisäänny sen jälkeen, ei johdu metrosta vaan siitä, ettei rakenneta lisää tieverkon kapasiteettia.


Kun tiet ja kadut tukkeutuvat joukkoliikenne juuttuu myös usein samoihin ruuhkiin. Metro ja muut ainakin hankalimmilla alueilla eristettyinä ratkaisuina toteutetut joukkoliikenneratkaisut mahdollistavat joukkoliikenteen toimimisen myös katu- ja tieverkon tukkeutuessa.

Joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta lisää pitkässä juoksussa se, ettei eristetyillä radoilla liikkuva joukkoliikenne juutu ruuhkiin ja se, että erilaiset raskasraiteet keräävät asemien ympärille tiivistä asutusta, työpaikkoja ja palveluita. 

Ilman asemia työpaikat ja palvelut hajaantuvat enemmän kuin rakenteessa, jossa joukkoliikenteen matkustajat luovat asemapisteisiin palveluille mahdollisuuden keskittyä.

----------


## Albert

> Kulosaaren sillalta keskustaan näyttää olevan varsin ruuhkatonta aamuruuhkassa, samoin iltaruuhkassa keskustasta Kulosaaren sillalle. Autoilulla olisi siis tiekapasiteetin puolesta hyvin varaa kasvaa siellä.


Tilaa tosiaan on. Junatien suuntaan tulee vähän jonoa. 
Mutta senkin voi kiertää ajamalla Pääskylänrinteen kautta.
Jos sitten tilastot osoittavat muuta, havainnoitsijalla lienee paha näköhäiriö. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tilaa tosiaan on. Junatien suuntaan tulee vähän jonoa. 
> Mutta senkin voi kiertää ajamalla Pääskylänrinteen kautta.
> Jos sitten tilastot osoittavat muuta, havainnoitsijalla lienee paha näköhäiriö.


Länsiväylälläkin on oivallisesti tilaa kun havainnoi esim. Katajaharjussa tai Särkiniementien sillalla. Pahin näköhäiriö lienee ollut sillä, joka on päättänyt tehdä Porkkalankadun risteykseen ilmeisestikin tarpeettoman bussikaistan, joka ohittaa valoissa pari kiertoa odottavat henkilöautot. Ja kaikkein pahin näköhäiriö ellei peräti sokeus on ilmeisestikin niillä, jotka haluavat tehtäväksi metroa, kun kerran Länsiväylälläkin on tilaa. :Icon Frown:  :Icon Frown: 




> Kun tiet ja kadut tukkeutuvat joukkoliikenne juuttuu myös usein samoihin ruuhkiin. Metro ja muut ainakin hankalimmilla alueilla eristettyinä ratkaisuina toteutetut joukkoliikenneratkaisut mahdollistavat joukkoliikenteen toimimisen myös katu- ja tieverkon tukkeutuessa.


Niinpä juuri. Kyse on vain asenteista. Pannaanko joukkoliikenne kärsimään liian automäärän aiheuttamista ruuhkista vai annetaanko sille oma tila  maan alla, ylpuolella tai pinnalla  jotta edes osa liikenteestä sujuu häiriöittä. Asennevamma on siinä, että autoilun itselleen aiheuttamaa kurjuutta halutaan jakaa myös joukkoliikenteelle, jotta autoilijasta ei tunnu ikävältä ja alentavalta, kun joku menee ohi.

Lisäksi voi todeta, että ruuhkautumisen ongelma on todellisuudessa pistemäinen. Ruuhkan aiheuttaa aina risteys, mitä tämän ketjun pari havainnoitsijaa eivät taida olla huomanneet. Joukkoliikenteen etuus autoiluun nähden hoituu useissa tapauksissa pienin järjestelyin, jotka sallivat joukkoliikenteen ohittaa risteyksen ruuhkan  kuten Länsiväylän päässä. Mutta esim. h58 kärsii pysyvästi henkilöautojen ruuhkasta, kun sen on ajettava ruuhkautuneen Junatien kautta, vaikka yksittäiset henkilöautot voisivat siirtyä ruuhkauttamaan Pääskylänkatua ja Pääskylänrinnettä siinä päiväkodin edessä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Länsiväylälläkin on oivallisesti tilaa kun havainnoi esim. Katajaharjussa tai Särkiniementien sillalla.


Itäväylän suunnan ruuhkattomuus ei koskekaan pelkkää Itäväylää (jossa on aamuisin jonoa Junatielle johtavalla kaistalla, niin kuin Albert sanoi), vaan koko reittiä keskustaan asti.

----------


## Braide

Jokainen kuitenkin tietää että sen metron laajentaminen länteen tapahtuu ja se on hyvä asia. Halusit sinä sitä tai et. Mä en ymmärrä miks siitä pitää viel jauhaa ettei sitä tarvita sinne, tuskinpa sitä nyt turhaankaa sinne rakennetaa, vai meinaatsä et oikeesti päättäjät haluu kuluttaa sen ~750M ihan huvin vuoksi..?   :Eek: 
Tai et ku sä oot tota mieltä ni ne kelaa et no ei me sitä sit sinne rakenneta, se o turha keksintö..  :Laughing: 

sä= sinä joka luet tätä tekstiä  :Biggrin:

----------


## Teme444

> Kun käsitellään liikennejärjestelmää ja sen palvelua, puhutaan ihmisistä (paitsi silloin, kun puhutaan tavarasta). Joukkoliikenne ei palvele autoja, vaan autossa matkustavia ihmisiä. Autojen määrä ei ole sama kuin autoissa matkustavien ihmisten määrä.


Aivan, mutta kyse olikin autoilun määrästä. Itse asiassa jos tarkkoja ollaan niin metron vaikutuksesta autoilun määrään. Siihen tuo antamasi kuvajainen ei vastaa millään tavalla.




> Kuten kuvassa lukee, siinä on tilastot Itäväylää käyttävistä matkustajista mitattuna Kulosaaren sillan ylittäjinä. Selitys sille, miksi henkilöautossa sillan ylittävien määrä ei nouse on yksinkertaisesti siinä, että jos matkustajien määrä per auto ei nouse ja kaistojen sekä rajoittavien risteyksien ajoneuvokapasiteetti on jo käytössä, autossa matkustavien liikennemäärä ei nouse vaikka kerrosala (ja asukasmäärä) Itäväylän sektorissa lisääntyisi. Kulosaaren sillan kautta kulkeva liikenne on voinut ja voi kasvaa vain joukkoliikenteenä, oli se joukkoliikenne sitten busseja tai metro.


Höpö höpö. Jos noin olisi niin Itäväylä olisi tukkoisin Helsingin sisääntuloväylistä. Todellisuudessa se on vähiten ruuhkaisin sekä vihiten liikennöidyin.




> Itäsektori ja Itäväylä ovat eri asiat. Itäsektorilta pääsee pois Itäväylän lisäksi Viikintietä sekä Kehä I:tä.


Kuten sunkin olisi pitänyt ymmärtää, niin linkittäminä tiedoston kohta referoi nimen omaan itäsektorilta kantakaupunkiin tulijoita. Tietääkseni kehä I ei ole kantakaupungissa sen enempää Itäkeskuksessa, kuin Ala-Tiokkurilassakaan.




> Kuten hyvin tiedetään, Kehä I on Suomen vilkkaimmin liikennöity tie, ja Itäsektorin liikenteen kasvu on ollut suureksi osaksi Kehä I:n liikenteen kasvua.


Höpö höpö, yllä mainitusta syystä.




> Kysymyshän on siitä, vähentääkö metro autoilua vai ei.


No pääsithän sä asiaan.




> Länsiväylän suunnasta tehdyt ennusteet osoittavat, että metro EI VÄHENNÄ autoilua, vaan autoilun määrä lisääntyy.


Ja peruste kiitos?




> Ennusteiden tekijät itse selittävät autoilun lisääntymisen syyksi asukasmäärän lisääntymisen.


Voi sikäli pitää paikkansa, että jos aikaisemmin autoa käytti 5/10 ja metron jäalkeen 4/10 ja saamaan aikaan asukasmäära kasvaa, niin absoluuttinen autoilu voi kasvaa. Ei tosin ole toteutunut itäväylällä. Jäljelle jää kysymys, että mihin enneuste perustuu?




> Metro ei lisää autoilua, vaan autoilu lisääntyy, koska metro ei vähennä sitä.


Hmm... Itäväylällä on sama määrä autoja nyt kuin 70-luvun alussa. Ei vähentänyt ehkä, mutta pitänyt samana. Mihin tämä arvio siis perustuu, etnkin kun muistetaan alueelle rakennetun asuntoja liki 100´000 asukkaalle? Miksi Länsiväylä eroaisi Itävylästä tässä suhteessa?




> Kun Vuosaareen on metron rakentamisen kanssa rakennettu lisää asuntoja, on asukkaiden myötä kasvanut myös matkamäärä. Koska Kulosaaren sillalla ei autoissa matkustaminen voi lisääntyä, matkat ovat kasvaneet vain joukkoliikenteessä.


Kuten jo sanottua, niin Itäväylä nyt on kaikkein vähiten ruuhkaisin Helsingin sisääntuloväylistä, sekä vähiten liikennöity. Se, että matkat on lisääntyneet vain joukkoliikenteessä kertookin omaa tarinaa todellisuudesta.




> Autoissa matkat ovat kasvaneet pääasiassa Kehä I:llä.


joka ei enää liity asiaan mitenkään.




> 1980-luvun loppupuolen tilastot tosin näyttävät, että vaikutti, eli metro lisäsi autoilua,
> 
> Ei sen enempää kuin muuallakaan sisääntuloväylillä, vaan itse asiassa vähemmän. Sekin näkyy jo linkittämästi paperista.


Kannattaisiko kenties välliä katsoa vähän mitä liikennesuoritteet ovat ko. väylällä ennen kuin alkaa arvioimaan liian pitkälle asiota?

----------


## kouvo

Olisikohan osasyy sille että Itäväylä ei ole aivan tukossa katumaastoautoista se, että itä-helsingistä reissataan enemmänkin sossun luukulle, kun taas Länsiväylän vaikutusalueelta liikenne kohdistuu Strindbergille erikoiskahveja maistelemaan.

----------


## risukasa

Ei. Molemmista suunnista löytyy hienostoalueensa, kerrostalolähiönsä ja paljon omakoti/rivitaloalueita.

----------


## kouvo

> Ei. Molemmista suunnista löytyy hienostoalueensa, kerrostalolähiönsä ja paljon omakoti/rivitaloalueita.


Tosin hieman erilailla suhteellisesti jakaantuneena.

----------


## Albert

> Olisikohan osasyy sille että Itäväylä ei ole aivan tukossa katumaastoautoista se, että itä-helsingistä reissataan enemmänkin sossun luukulle, kun taas Länsiväylän vaikutusalueelta liikenne kohdistuu Strindbergille erikoiskahveja maistelemaan.


Sillä lailla kouvo. Oletkos Kouvolasta kotoisin :Wink: . Joka tapauksessa olet median "uhri" kuten useimmat helsinkiläiset.
Minun mielestäni on hieman törkeää sanoa, että "_enemmänkin sossun luukulle_".
Aamuisin täällä metrojunat täyttyvät* töihin* menevistä ihmisistä.
On totta, että itäisessä suurpiirissä on eniten toimeentulotukea saavia. Mutta on myös totta, että itäisessä suurpiirissä on selvästi eniten ulkomaalaisia ja ulkomaalaistaustaisia. Ja tiedämme (jos haluamme) miten vaikeaa heidän työllistymisensä voi olla. Ja jopa eteläisessä suurpiirissä on toimeentulotukea saavia!
Mitenhän se nyt tämäkin liittyy Länsimetroon :Smile: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Höpö höpö


...vain itsellesi.

Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmä ei ole ainoastaan metrorata ja sen vieressä kulkevan yhden pääkadun autoilu vaan kokonaisuus. Tätä selitetään Espoon metron RaideYVA:ssakin, kun siellä selitetään, mikä on metrohankkeen vaikutusalue.

Liikennesuunnittelun kannalta olisi toki kovin yksinkertaista, jos kaupunkirakenne noudattaisi vain metroradan rakennetta. Eli ihmiset asuvat radan toisessa päässä ja ovat töissä toisessa. Silloin voisi esittämälläsi logiikalla arvioida liikennejärjestelmän ja kaupunkirakenteen suhdetta pelkästään sen perusteella, paljonko matkustetaan metrolla ja paljonko autoilla metron vieressä. Mutta totuus ei ole sellainen.

Liikennejärjestelmä on verkko, ei tähti ja sen sakarat. Liikennejärjestelmään tehdyn muutoksen vaikutusta on arvioitava koko verkolla, ei ainoastaan yhdellä verkon yhteysvälillä tai verkon solmujen välisistä linkeistä muodostuvalla ketjulla.

Jos metro idässä olisi vähentänyt autoilua, se olisi vähentänyt sitä koko liikennejärjestelmässä. Silloin sen olisi täytynyt vähentää sitä myös sillä reitillä, jolla se itse kulkee, ja huomattavasti. Mutta kumpikaan ei tapahtunut. Metron rinnalla kulkeva auton käyttö ei vähentynyt, eikä myöskään koko seudun autoilun osuus vähentynyt, vaan lisääntyi.

Itse selität, että Itä-Helsinkiin on tullut 100.000 asukasta lisää. Jos metro vähentäisi autoilua, näiden asukkaiden pitäisi käyttää enemmän joukkoliikennettä kuin silloin, jos metron sijalla olisi jokin muu joukkoliikenteen muoto  minne sitten nämä ihmiset matkustavatkin. Näin ei vaan ole, kun metrolla ei pääse kuin yhteen suuntaan.

Sama on länsimetron ongelma. Kaikki eteläespoolaiset eivät ole matkalla Helsingin keskustaan, mutta metrolla pääsee vain Helsingin keskustaan. Kun keskustaan menijöiden määrä ei riipu siitä, paljonko ihmisiä asuu muualla vaan siitä, paljonko keskustassa on työpaikkoja, asukasmäärän kasvu ei lisää keskustaan suuntautuvan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, vaikka joukkoliikenne olisi metro.

Linkkaamasi KSV:n julkaisut ja niiden sivut arvioivat liikennettä Helsingin niemen kannalta, ja siellä raportoidaan siitä, miten eri suunnilta liikenne niemelle suuntautuu. Jos arvioidaan liikennettä jonkin muun seudun alueen, kuten Itä-Helsingin kannalta, arvioidaan silloin, miten liikenne suuntautuu eri suuntiin arvioidulta alueelta. Sinä arvioit nyt vain yhtä Itä-Helsingin liikenteen suuntaa ja virheesi on, että väität sen yhden suunnan kuvaavan Itä-Helsingin koko liikennettä.

Toinen väittämäsi on, että autojen ja autossa matkustavien määrällä ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään. Selvitin jo aiemmin, että ei voida verrata autojen määrää metrojunissa matkustavien ihmisten määrään. Vaan tietenkin on verratta autoissa matkustavia metrossa matkustaviin, vaikka et jostain syystä tätä ymmärrä. Autojen määrän ja autoissa matkustavien määrän välillä on toki yhteys, eli se henkilömäärä, joka yhdessä autossa keskimäärin matkustaa. H:gissä se on luokkaa 1,2 hlö/auto. Eli joka viidennessä autossa on 2 henkilöä, muissa yksi.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Mitenhän se nyt tämäkin liittyy Länsimetroon.


Pahoitteluni karkeasta kielenkäytöstäni, tarkoituksenani ei suinkaan ollut käynnistää mitään sosiaalipoliittista keskustelua. 

Pohdiskelin vain voisiko sosioekonominen asema vaikuttaa myös auton omistamiseen ja sen käyttöön. Ja kokonaisuudessaan, että mikäli eri alueiden väestön sosioekonomisissa jakaumissa on eroja, niin vaikuttaako myös se liikennöintivälineen (julkinen/yksityinen) kysyntään. Näin ollen, voisiko olettaa, että Itäväylän ruuhkattomuus ei olisikaan ainoastaan metron ansiota, vaan julkisen liikenteen suhteellinen kysyntä idän suunnassa olisi joka tapauksessa korkeampaa kuin lännessä, huolimatta siitä onko julkinenliikkennöintihärveli sitten hevosratikka tai metro.

----------


## petteri

> Sama on länsimetron ongelma. Kaikki eteläespoolaiset eivät ole matkalla Helsingin keskustaan, mutta metrolla pääsee vain Helsingin keskustaan.


Länsimetroa ei rakenneta vain etelä-Espoossa asuvia ja keskustassa työskenteleviä varten.

Lansimetron asemien ympärillä on paljon työ- ja opiskelupaikkoja. Länsimetro palvelee hyvin henkilöitä, joilla on Etelä-Espoossa työ- tai opiskelupaikka. Lisäksi toimistojen rakentaminen varmaan painottunee Etelä-Espoossa vielä nykyistäkin voimakkaammin metroasemien läheisyyteen.  Länsimetro myös parantaa paljon yhteyksiä sekä itämetron että pääradan suunnasta Espoon työpaikoille

----------


## Compact

> Sillä lailla kouvo. Oletkos Kouvolasta kotoisin. Joka tapauksessa olet median "uhri" kuten useimmat helsinkiläiset.


Ilmeisesti "kouvo" on mielikuvitushahmo myös "oikealta" henkilöllisyydeltään. Jonkinlainen alias, joka ei halua tulla esille meille muille. 

Päättelemättömät kirjoitukset asettuvat siten oikeaan kategoriaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lansimetron asemien ympärillä on paljon työ- ja opiskelupaikkoja. Länsimetro palvelee hyvin henkilöitä, joilla on Etelä-Espoossa työ- tai opiskelupaikka.


Kyllä, mutta niihin pitäisi päästä muualtakin kuin Helsingin keskustasta tai sen kautta. Muun muassa eri puolilta Espoota olevilta asuinalueilta. Siis muiltakin kuin metroasemien ympäristöstä.




> Lisäksi toimistojen rakentaminen varmaan painottunee Etelä-Espoossa vielä nykyistäkin voimakkaammin metroasemien läheisyyteen.


Epäilemättä, siksi Suurpelto ei kiinnosta yrityksiä vaan koko alueesta on hyvää vauthia tulossa täysi fiasko. Mutta olen sitä mieltä, että ollaan tekemässä fiaskoa myös itse metrosta alentamalla järjestelmän kapasiteettia lyhyillä asemilla. Metron käyttäjämääräennusteet kun eivät ota huomioon metron vaikutusta yhdyskuntarakenteeseen, enkä näe mitään syytä siihen, että pitkällä ajalla (= kymmeniä vuosia) maankäytön tehokkuus ei olisi yhtä suuri lännessä kuin idässäkin, jolloin myös metroradalla on sama kuormitus.




> Länsimetro myös parantaa paljon yhteyksiä sekä itämetron että pääradan suunnasta Espoon työpaikoille


Itämetron yhteyden merkityksen merkityksettömyys käy hyvin ilmi RaideYVA:sta, enkä näe syytä epäillä siinä olevan virhettä. Matkasta tulee yksinkertaisesti liian pitkä suhteessa siihen, että matkakohteita (työpaikkoja) on tarjolla lähempänäkin.

Pääradalta on metroa parempi yhteys Espooseen Pasilasta ja Jokeriratikan kanssa jo pohjoisempaa, mikä johtuu tolkuttoman pitkästä vaihtoajasta Rautatieasemalla. Etenkin jos joukkoliikenne toimisi meilläkin liikenne-etuuksin, ei olisi mitään mieltä kiertää keskustan kautta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pääradalta on metroa parempi yhteys Espooseen Pasilasta ja Jokeriratikan kanssa jo pohjoisempaa, mikä johtuu tolkuttoman pitkästä vaihtoajasta Rautatieasemalla. Etenkin jos joukkoliikenne toimisi meilläkin liikenne-etuuksin, ei olisi mitään mieltä kiertää keskustan kautta.


Pääradalta on jo nykyisin toiminnallisuudeltaan luotettavin yhteys  Etelä-Espooseen keskustan kautta ja länsimetron myötä se entisestään paranee, kun vaihtomatkat lyhenevät. Pisara vielä tulevaisuudessa parantaa yhteyksiä entisestään. 

Pasilan kautta olisi kyllä maantieteellisesti hiukan lyhyempi matka, mutta Etelä-Espoosta Pasilaan tuskin tulee ihan lähiaikoina luotettavaa yhteyttä. Siksi yhteydet pääradan suunnasta Etelä - Espooseen kannattaa hoitaa keskustan länsimetroa käyttäen. 

Samoin Etelä-Espoon työ- ja opiskelupaikkojen tavoitettavuus itäsuunnasta paranee länsimetron myötä valtavasti.

*
Matka reittioppaan mukaan*
Oulunkylän asema - Pasila - Tapiola (4,2 km+ 10,2 km = 14,4 km) 
Oulunkylän asema - Rautatieasema - Tapiola (7,4 km + 9,2 km = 16,6 km)
Oulunkylän asema - Tapiola (bussi-jokeri) 20,2 km
(Raide-jokeri lienee kilometrin tai pari lyhyempi.)

----------


## kouvo

> Päättelemättömät kirjoitukset asettuvat siten oikeaan kategoriaan.


Mitä ovat päättelemättömät kirjoitukset?

----------


## Antero Alku

> *
> Matka reittioppaan mukaan*
> Oulunkylän asema - Pasila - Tapiola (4,2 km+ 10,2 km = 14,4 km) 
> Oulunkylän asema - Rautatieasema - Tapiola (7,4 km + 9,2 km = 16,6 km)
> Oulunkylän asema - Tapiola (bussi-jokeri) 20,2 km
> (Raide-jokeri lienee kilometrin tai pari lyhyempi.)


Joukkoliikenteen matkustajan kannalta ratkaisevaa on matkan kokonaislaatu, jossa merkitsevät matka-aika ja matkan vaivattomuus. Siksi kilometrit eivät anna oikeaa kuvaa.

Itse en saanut Reittioppaasta aivan samoja kilometrejä, mutta ajassa laskettuna Rautatieaseman kautta kiertäminen ei ole kovin kannattavaa nykyisin painokertoimin eikä edes ilman painokertoimia. Ei myöskän Reittioppaan reittiehdotusten mukaan, sillä Reittiopas ei tarjoa kiertämistä keskustan kautta jos on matkalla Pasilasta Tapiolaan.

Jos uskotaan ennusteissa nykyään käytössä olevia painokertoimia, tulevaisuudessakin kiertäminen Rautatieaseman kautta on huonoin vaihtoehto. Ilman painokertoimia matka-ajat ovat käytännössä samat vaihtamalla Pasilassa tai Rautatieasemalla. Mutta jos aika on sama ja kävely ratkaisevasti lyhyempi sekä mukavampi Pasilassa, se on käytännössä matkustajien valinta.

Pasilassa vaihtamisen etuna voi olla myös toisen vaihdon säästäminen. Metrollahan pääsee vain Tapiolan metroasemalle, Pasilan kautta pääsee pintaliikenteeseen ja mahdollisesti suoraan perille.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos uskotaan ennusteissa nykyään käytössä olevia painokertoimia, tulevaisuudessakin kiertäminen Rautatieaseman kautta on huonoin vaihtoehto. Ilman painokertoimia matka-ajat ovat käytännössä samat vaihtamalla Pasilassa tai Rautatieasemalla. Mutta jos aika on sama ja kävely ratkaisevasti lyhyempi sekä mukavampi Pasilassa, se on käytännössä matkustajien valinta.


Länsimetro muuttaa tilannetta todella paljon. Länsimetron valmistuttua vaihto Pasilassa ei ole enää mitenkään kilpailukykyinen keskustayhteyden kanssa. Toki Pisaraakin tarvittaisiin vielä parantamaan vaihtoyhteyksiä.

Ja tälläkin hetkellä uskoisin suurimman osan Etelä-Espoon ja pääradan välisistä joukkoliikennematkustajista kulkevan keskustan kautta, vaikka reittiopas tarjoaakin usein Pasilan yhteyttä.

----------


## Kolli

On tosiaan vaikea kuvitella, että Pasilan kautta pääsisi nopeiten Tapiolaan. Tapiolalla tarkoitan nyt siis sitä paikkaa, jossa on Tapiolan stokka ja bussien kulku kauppakeskuksen ali. Pasilasta yhteydet ovat nykyisellään hyvin tukkoiset Tapiolan suuntaan ja en tiedä muuttaisiko bussikaista koko matkalle ongelmaa. Mannerheimintien nykykokemusten perusteella ei. 

Eri asia on sitten mahdollinen jokeri-ratikka Ågelista, mutta sen matka-ajasta minulla ei ole tietoa Tapiolaan. Jos ajatellaan, että ratikkaa ja junaa odottelee saman ajan, sanotaan vaikka 5min, niin täytyisi sitten verrata vaihdotonta matkustusaikaa ratikalla Ågelista Tapiolaan ja koko rundia vaihtoineen Rautatientorin kautta. Voi mennä yksiin, mutta pikaratikka saattaa olla jonkun minuutin nopeampi. 

Pasilasta peli on kuitenkin selvä: junia Rautatientorille menee niin tiheästi, että varsinkin kun länsimetron vuoroväli lyhenee siihen 2-3min parhaimmillaan, niin minkään valtakunnan bussiyhteydellä Pasilasta Tapiolaan ei ole mitään jakoa. Jos odotetaan junaa Pasilassa 5min (joka on paljon), matka-aika Rautatientorille 6min (yleensä 6, ei 5min) ja vaihto metroon normaalivauhdilla 4-5min ja metron odottelu 3min ja matka Tapiolaan 10min ja nousu maan pinnalle 3min, niin 5+6+5+3+10+3 tekee 32min *pahimmillaan*. Tähän ei bussi pysty kuin ehkä sunnuntai aamuna, kun ei muita ole liikenteessä ja kaikilla pysäkeillä ei tarvitse pysähtyä. Tosiasiassa junaa ei Pasilassa tarvitse odotella useinkaan 5min ja vaihto metroon voi olla nopeampi tulolaiturista riippuen. Eli kyllä metro on ihan ykkönen Pasila-Tapiola-välillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos uskotaan ennusteissa nykyään käytössä olevia painokertoimia, tulevaisuudessakin kiertäminen Rautatieaseman kautta on huonoin vaihtoehto. Ilman painokertoimia matka-ajat ovat käytännössä samat vaihtamalla Pasilassa tai Rautatieasemalla. Mutta jos aika on sama ja kävely ratkaisevasti lyhyempi sekä mukavampi Pasilassa, se on käytännössä matkustajien valinta.


Ehkä sinä tarkoitat pelkästään matkoja Pasilasta Tapiolaan , mutta edelliset kirjoittajat tarkoittivat kuviteltuja matkoja mistä tahansa pääradan varrelta, esim Tikkurilasta, Tapiolaan, ja silloin vaivattomampaa ja varmempaa kaikkina vuorokauden aikoina se on tehdä se keskustan kautta sekä nyt, että varsinkin sitten kun metro on valmis. Jos matkustaa pelkästään Pasilasta, sanotaan vaikka Länsi-Pasilasta vaikka Olariin, jos ei kulkuneuvoa tarvitse vaihtaa matkan varrella, on sitten toinen juttu. 

Syyt: 
- Keskustan kautta vuorovälit ovat tiheämmät. Koska kuitenkin kulkuneuvoa joutuu vaihtamaan, niin keskustassa odotusajat vaihtojen yhteydessä minimoituu
- matkan varrelle ei tule piinaavaa Mannerheimintien ylitystä bussilla, joka voi ruuhka-aikana kestää useita minuutteja liikennevaloissa seistessä
- sitten kun länsimetro on valmis, se pesee matkustusmukavuudessa bussit

Tilannnetta voi verrata siihen että henkilö matkustaa nyt rantaradan varrelta itä-Helsinkiin. Silloinkin on valinnanvaraa vaihtaa Pasilassa bussiin tai keskustassa metroon, ja vaihtamalla Pasilassa, säästää pari minuuttia. Yhtenä helteisenä kesäpäivänä olin matkalla Laajasaloon, ja vaihdoin ensin Pasilassa junasta bussi 59:ään ja Hertsikssa vielä Laajasalon bussiin. Bussimakat olivat niin kuumat ja hikiset ja Teollisuuskatu remontin alla, ja kuski soitti radiosta jotain inhottavaa musaa, että päätä alkoi särkeä ja meinasin ruveta voimaan pahoin. Paluumatkalla päätin tulla toista reittiä, ja oli suuri helpotus päästä Hertsikassa viileään ja tasaisesti kulkevaan metroon  :Very Happy: 

Ainoastaan Raide-Jokeri, kun se valmistuu, ja jos se on niin hyvä kuin joksi sitä kehutaan, tulee olemaan kilpailukykyinen junan + metron kanssa matkoilla pääradalta etelä-Espooseen, ja silloinkin lähinnä matkoilla joissa määränpää on  Tapiolan keskustan pohjoispuolella.

t. Rainer

----------


## ViviP

> Pasilasta peli on kuitenkin selvä: junia Rautatientorille menee niin tiheästi, että varsinkin kun länsimetron vuoroväli lyhenee siihen 2-3min parhaimmillaan, niin minkään valtakunnan bussiyhteydellä Pasilasta Tapiolaan ei ole mitään jakoa,


Itse asun Tapiolassa ja käväisen Pasilassa 2-4 kertaa kuukaudessa siten, että kotiin päin pitäisi lähteä tulemaan n. klo 21-23. Täytyy sanoa, että "junalla R-torille, metrolla Kamppiin josta bussilla kotiin" -reitti on kaikkein vihoviimeisin vaihtoehto, eikä se riipu lainkaan matkaan kuluvasta ajasta vaan koetuista uhkatilanteista, joita tällä matkalla saa yksinäinen nuorehko naisihminen kokea pahimmillaan Pasilan asemalla, Assan laitureilla ja asematunnelissa matkalla metroon. Nämä eivät muutu, vaikka metro veisi suoraan Tapiolaan.

Voitte kysyä, ja totta onkin, että mitään ei ole koskaan tapahtunut, mutta minä en halua altistua enää mokomalle, ja käytän kaikkia muita mahdollisuuksia mieluummin: bussilla Kamppiin, ratikalla Kamppiin, bussilla suoraan P-Tapiolaan, jossa vielä kävelyä. 

Koska Pasilan iltamenoissani kyse on luottamustehtävien hoidosta, saisin matkoistani kilsakorvaukset auton käytöön tai pienellä puhumisella jopa taksiin paluumatkaksi. Joukkoliikenteen asennekäyttäjänä en ole joutunut turvautumaan tähän, mutta takaporttina se on ihan hyvä olla olemassa. Olen ylipäätäänkin sitä mieltä, että liikenneratkaisuista vastaavat pääsääntöisesti miehet, jotka eivät tavoita naisten (joita käyttäjistä on suurempi osa, ainakin Espoossa) tämän "turva-akselin" preferenssiperusteita. 

Jos Länsi-Metron tultua Tapiolaan ei pääse kuin Assan kautta, käytän taksi-optiota, ellei sen seudun hämäräaineksien hallintaan saada jotain rotia sitä ennen, mitä epäilen syvästi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä, mutta niihin pitäisi päästä muualtakin kuin Helsingin keskustasta tai sen kautta. Muun muassa eri puolilta Espoota olevilta asuinalueilta. Siis muiltakin kuin metroasemien ympäristöstä.


Länsimetron yhteydessä pistetään Espoon bussilinjastokin remonttiin,tarkoituksena saada aikaiseksi mahdollisimman hyviä poikittaisbussilinjoja etelä-Espon suuriin keskuksiin. Näissä tapauksissa bussimatkat eivät ole niin tappavan pitkiä etteikö, jos reitit vain ovat houkuttelevat, olisi kilpailukykyisiä myös omalla autolla ajamiseen.




> Itämetron yhteyden merkityksen merkityksettömyys käy hyvin ilmi RaideYVA:sta, enkä näe syytä epäillä siinä olevan virhettä. Matkasta tulee yksinkertaisesti liian pitkä suhteessa siihen, että matkakohteita (työpaikkoja) on tarjolla lähempänäkin.


Raide-YVAn laskelmat ovat tehty nykyisten matkustus-, työpaikka- ja asumispreferenssien perusteella, eikä sillä joko pystytty, tai sitten ei olla haluttu, ennustamaan tilannetta 10-30 vuoden päästä. Nykytilanteessa ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa, jos asuuu idässä tai pohjoisesa, ja  työskenteee Tapiolan-Otaniemen alueella, kuin kulkea omalla autolla kehäykköstä pitkin, koska matkat julkisilla kestää yli tunnin meni millä tahansa kombinaatiolla, ja vaihtaa joutuu ainakin pari kertaa matkan aikana. Metro, kun se valmistuu tulee olemaan pikalinja kaupungin alitse, ja matkat mistä tahansa idästä tai pohjoisesta Tapiolan seudulla lyhenevät 10-15 min, ja hyvin suurella sektorilla se vanhana pidetty kipuraja, 1 tunti, alittuu. 

Tulevaisuudessa, kun asuminen on vielä kalliimpaa Helsingin seudulla kuin nyt, johtuen mm siitä että tänne muuttaa koko ajan väkeä, niin varsinkin nuorilla ei tule olemaan varaa ostaa asunto Espoosta, vaikka typaikka on siellä, niin vaihtoehdoksi jäävät vain itäinen Helsinki, Vantaa, tai kehyskunnat. Jos muuttaa kehyskuntiin, niin töihin pääsee vain autolla, ja palvelut ovat muutenkin mitkä ovat. Jos muuttaa Vantaalle tai itäiseen Helsinkiin,niin metro tekee matkat julkisillakin sedettäviksi. Työpaikkojahan ei ole Itä-Helsingissä läheskään samassa määrin kuin eteläisessä Espoossa ja länsi-Helsingissä. Helsingin keskustassakin työpaikat ovat vähentyneet lännen hyväksi, ja siellä dominoivat tietyt, lähinnä naisvaltaiset alat nykyisin. Se on vahinko että näin on päässyt käymään, mutta ei taida olla enää sellaista voimaa olemassa joka pystyisi kääntämään sitä kehitystä. 




> Epäilemättä, siksi Suurpelto ei kiinnosta yrityksiä vaan koko alueesta on hyvää vauthia tulossa täysi fiasko


Suurpellon merkitystä on liioiteltu espoolaismediassa. Sinne tullaan rakentamaan asuntoja vain n 8000 ihmiselle. Se ei ole paljon mitään. Suurpellosta tulisi vielä jotain jos se kytkettäisiin kiinteämmin Kauniaisten kaupunkirakenteeseen, koska se on melkein Kauniaisten kyjessä. 

Espoossa kannattaisi ennemmin pistää paukkuja että saadaan tyhjät alueet Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden välillä rakennetuksi, länsimetron jatkoa ajatellen. Ne ovat valitettavasti olleet kiistanalaisia NIMBY- kohteita, jätevedenpuhdistamoa ei haluta siirtää uudelle paikalle jne.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen ylipäätäänkin sitä mieltä, että liikenneratkaisuista vastaavat pääsääntöisesti miehet, jotka eivät tavoita naisten (joita käyttäjistä on suurempi osa, ainakin Espoossa) tämän "turva-akselin" preferenssiperusteita. 
> 
> Jos Länsi-Metron tultua Tapiolaan ei pääse kuin Assan kautta, käytän taksi-optiota, ellei sen seudun hämäräaineksien hallintaan saada jotain rotia sitä ennen, mitä epäilen syvästi.


Tämä on ihan hyvä pointti, ja toivoisin että päättäjät tekisivät tosissaan jotain sille että matkustajien eivät tarvitsisi kokea turvattomuutta raideliikenteessä, jossa ei ole kuljettajan valvovaa silmää joka paikalla. Ei se koske pelkästään naisia,vaan myös miesmatkustajia. Minäkin yritän välttää junalla kulkemista viikonloppuiltaisin klo 2000 jälkeen koska Espoon keskuksen asemanseutu on aikamoinen härdelli siihen aikaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Voitte kysyä, ja totta onkin, että mitään ei ole koskaan tapahtunut, mutta minä en halua altistua enää mokomalle, ja käytän kaikkia muita mahdollisuuksia mieluummin: bussilla Kamppiin, ratikalla Kamppiin, bussilla suoraan P-Tapiolaan, jossa vielä kävelyä.


Erittäin hyvä näkökulma. Joukkoliikennevälineen valinnan kannalta on suhteellisen samantekevää, onko uhka todellinen vai ainoastaan koettu. Mikäli näin on, että hyvin suuri osa potentiaalisista matkustajista jättää käyttämättä tiettyä liikennöintivälinettä tiettyyn aikaan, niin mielestäni ongelma ei ole täysin vähäpätöinen. Vaikuttaa jostain syystä vielä siltä, että nimenomaan raskas raideliikenne koetaan uhkaavampana ympäristönä kuin muu joukkoliikenne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaikuttaa jostain syystä vielä siltä, että nimenomaan raskas raideliikenne koetaan uhkaavampana ympäristönä kuin muu joukkoliikenne.


Minusta taas vaikuttaa siltä, että uhkaavampana ympäristönä pidetään niitä joukkoliikennevälineitä, joissa on käytössä avorahastus.

----------


## Eira

> Itäplokin uutissi. Länsimetron maskottieläimeksi on ehdotettu sitä söpöks sanottuu city-kaniinii. Se ku on kovast levimäs maanalaisis onkaloissans Helsinkist Espoon pualel. Vaik ei kettän oiken tahtois.


Rario Saran Uutissi Turust 8.12.2008 (Ei virallissi, mut torellissi).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta taas vaikuttaa siltä, että uhkaavampana ympäristönä pidetään niitä joukkoliikennevälineitä, joissa on käytössä avorahastus.


Oliko tästä aiheesta jotain omaa ketjua? 

Joka tapauksessa minäkin kallistun tuon avorahastuksen kannalle yhdistävänä tekijänä turvattomuuden tunteelle.

Jokaisella liikennevälinetyypillä on turvattomuuden tunteen osalta omat luontaispiirteensä ja eroja on (valitattavasti) myös silläkin, liikutaanko kaupungin itä-, pohjois- vai länsipuolella vai ihan keskustassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Oliko tästä aiheesta jotain omaa ketjua? 
> 
> Joka tapauksessa minäkin kallistun tuon avorahastuksen kannalle yhdistävänä tekijänä turvattomuuden tunteelle.


Jotenkin minulla on myös sellainen tunne, että ratikoissa on eniten hörhöjä ja busseissa vähiten. Metro ja lähijunat ovat sitten noiden välissä.

----------


## ViviP

> Vaikuttaa jostain syystä vielä siltä, että nimenomaan raskas raideliikenne koetaan uhkaavampana ympäristönä kuin muu joukkoliikenne.


Hienoa että tämäkin näkökulma puhuttaa. Itse koen eniten turvattomuutta nimenomaan tietyillä asema-alueilla (tunneli, assan laiturit, tietyt asemat) enkä niinkään itse liikennevälineessä. Tämä tietysti voi johtua siitä, että pyrin sekä busseissa että ratikoissa istumaan ilta-aikaan mahdollisimman lähellä kuljettajaa: yleensä häiriköt ovat siellä takaosassa.  :Redface:  Junista taas käytän lähinnä väliä Hki-Leppävaara, eikä samaan vaunuun ole osunut ketään kirvesmiestä. Metrosta taas pääsee ulos parin minuutin välein jos on tarpeen.

Mutta tosiaan, kävely junasta asematunnelin läpi metroon on subjektiivisesti kaikkein kurjin. Kamppi taas on miltei kuin oma olohuone, vaikka liikkeet olisivat kaikki kiinni. Parasta olisi silti ajaa ilta-aikaan suoraan bussilla kotiin ilman vaihtoja, eli ehkäpä silläkin on jotain merkitystä että välineessä on kuski, joka ratsaa jokaisen matkalipun eikä tästä lämpimästä välineestä joudu välillä ulos kylmään ihmettelemään vaihtomahdollisuuksia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junista taas käytän lähinnä väliä Hki-Leppävaara, eikä samaan vaunuun ole osunut ketään kirvesmiestä.


Junassa paras turvallisuuden tunne lienee lipunmyyntivaunussa, jossa konduktööri kiertää kaikkein taajimmin. Sitä myös osaavat vältellä tiedostavimmat hörhöt, jotka hakeutuvat muihin osastoihin.

----------


## hylje

Avorahastus on kuitenkin kunnioittava ja kätevä järjestelmä, vielä halpakin toteuttaa ja ylläpitää. Sitä ei sovi poistaa ilman naurettavasti suurempaa investointia joukkoliikenteeseen yleensä, sillä vaadittava lisävalvonta (joka pitää vieläpä hoitaa pitkälti ihmisvoimin) on kovin kallista ja hidastaa liikennettä edelleen.

Sen ongelmat näyttävät kertomusten mukaan tulevan esiin yleisen päihtymyksen aikaan iltaisin. Jos avorahastusta tulee rajoittaa, rajoitukset ovat järkevä pidättää tähän ajankohtaan. Ruuhka-aikoihin liikennevirran vuoksi ei onnistu ja muutoin hiljaiseen aikaan on kallista. Iltaisin, viikonloppuiltaisin, saattaa kuitenkin olla hankalaa kerätä riittävästi työvoimaa, erityisesti jos työvoiman tarve on näinkin lyhytaikaista. Vartijoillahan on puuhaa jo valmiiksi viihteen parissa.

----------


## kouvo

> Jotenkin minulla on myös sellainen tunne, että ratikoissa on eniten hörhöjä ja busseissa vähiten. Metro ja lähijunat ovat sitten noiden välissä.


Ongelmanahan tässä on ilmeisesti juurikin se, että matkustaminen julkisilla koetaan turvattomaksi nimenomaan myöhäisen illan/yön aikana. Silloin myös muita matkustajia on vähemmän, ja monet saattavat kokea yksin/hörhöjen kanssa matkustamisen autiossa metrossa huomattavasti epämiellyttävämmäksi kuin esim. bussissa tai ratikassa, joissa kuski on kuitenkin on samassa tilassa.

Lisäksi raskaan raideliikenteen asemajärjestelyt ovat sitä luokkaa, että voin hyvin kuvitella monen jättävän siitäkin syystä käyttämättä metroa ja junaa myöhäiseen ajankohtaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ongelmanahan tässä on ilmeisesti juurikin se, että matkustaminen julkisilla koetaan turvattomaksi nimenomaan myöhäisen illan/yön aikana. Silloin myös muita matkustajia on vähemmän, ja monet saattavat kokea yksin/hörhöjen kanssa matkustamisen autiossa metrossa huomattavasti epämiellyttävämmäksi kuin esim. bussissa tai ratikassa, joissa kuski on kuitenkin on samassa tilassa.


Raitiovaunussa epäviihtyisyyttä saavat aikaan ne laitapuolenkulkijat jotka "asuvat" ratikassa ja ovat liikkeellä niin päivisin kuin iltaisin. He menevät ylensä istumaan jälkimmäiseen vaunuun johon kuljettaja ei kunnolla näe, ja eivät ole niin paljon turvallisuusriski vaikka he joskus huutavat kovaa muille matkustajille, vaan lähinnä riski on että likaa omat vaatteensa tai saa jonkun pöpön, jos ahtaassa raitiovaunussa joutuu lähekkäin sellaista matkustaja.

Busseissa epäviihtyvyyttä lisävät teinien laumat matkalla kotiin koulusta tai ostarilta hengailemasta. Hekään eivät ole varsinainen turvallisuusriski, mutta heidän äänenkäyttönsä, varsinkin naispuolisten, on sen tasoista että korvia särkee vielä puoli tuntia bussimatkan jälkeen,  ja miespuolisten kielenkäyttö sen tasoista, että ei ole hyvä jos alle 10-vuotiaat  perheenjäsenet kuulevat sellaisia juttuja. 




> Lisäksi raskaan raideliikenteen asemajärjestelyt ovat sitä luokkaa, että voin hyvin kuvitella monen jättävän siitäkin syystä käyttämättä metroa ja junaa myöhäiseen ajankohtaan.


Raskaasta raideliikenteestä enemmän lähijunien asemat ovat sellaisia epäsiistejä loukkuja jossa ei haluaisi viettää turhaa aikaa. Inhokkiasemiani ovat muutama sellainen nimeltä mainitsematon esikaupunkialueilla oleva, jonka ympärillä on paljon kaupungin vuokrataloja ja baareja. 

Metroon suhtaudun ehkä positiivisimmin kaikista, koska liikun metrolla enimmäkseen vain kantakaupungin asemilla jotka ovat hyvin siistejä, ja samaan aikaan on liikkeellä aina niin paljon muita ihmisiä että häiriköt ovat vähemmistössä. 

Ulkomaisten elokuvien esimerkkejä seuraten voi metrossa aina myös, jos jokin jengi tai tyyppi tuntuu ahdistavan, karistaa heidät kannoiltaan juoksemalla eri vaunuun istumaan 
juuri kun juna on lähteväisillään. Liian hätäinen pakeneminen saattaa tosin laukaista heissä saalistusvietin, joten liikkeet kannattaa ajoittaa tarkasti. 

Lopuksi ehkä hieman aiheen sivusta, moni joka vannoo olevansa matkustamatta metrolla juuri siellä koetun turvattomuuden vuoski, uskaltaa kyllä ajaa autollaan maanalaiseen pysäköintihalliin tai liikua myöhään ilallla yksin hissillä korkeissa kerrostaloissa.  Miksi näin?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta tosiaan, kävely junasta asematunnelin läpi metroon on subjektiivisesti kaikkein kurjin. Kamppi taas on miltei kuin oma olohuone, vaikka liikkeet olisivat kaikki kiinni.


Helsingin rautatieasema ja asematunneli olivat varsinaisia alamaailman pesäkkeitä 1960-70-luvulla ainakin maakuntalehtien mukaan. Vaikka niitä on ehostettu ja modernisoitu moneen otteeseen sen jälkeen, niin jossain on vissiin epäonnistuttu. Johtuuko se siitä että jengi on erilaista kuin Kampissa vai mistä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsittelee länsimetroa 11.12.2008, koska asia jäi pöydälle 4.12. Tällä kertaa taitaa mennä läpi että helähtää, vai mitäs sanotte?

----------


## teme

> Helsingin rautatieasema ja asematunneli olivat varsinaisia alamaailman pesäkkeitä 1960-70-luvulla ainakin maakuntalehtien mukaan. Vaikka niitä on ehostettu ja modernisoitu moneen otteeseen sen jälkeen, niin jossain on vissiin epäonnistuttu. Johtuuko se siitä että jengi on erilaista kuin Kampissa vai mistä?


Asematunneli on kyllä siistiytynyt paljon viime vuosina, veikkaan yhdeksi syyksi lisääntynyttä jalankulkijavirtaa Foorumin tunnelin myötä. Ehkä sitä pitäisi laajentaa enemmänkin.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Länsimetron liityntäsuunnitelmaluonnoksessa 14.12.2007 ehdotettiin 505, 194 ja 195 lopettamista ja linjan 506 jatkamista Suurpeltoon. 

Yhteys Tapiolasta Sampokujan luota Pasilaan olisi kyllä paljon tärkeämpi kuin yhteys Pohjois-Tapiolasta Pasilaan. 506:n pitäisi kulkea ehdottomasti Sampokujan kautta. Näin se voisi palvella myös syöttölinjana Suurpellosta metrolle paremmin. Ongelmana syöttölinjana toimimiselle on tietenkin tämän linjan valtava pituus, joka aiheuttaa epävarmuutta ajoajoissa.

Jos 194 ja 195 kummatkin lopetetaan, niin silloinhan 506:n täytyisi liikennöidä nykyistä paljon pitempään, myös yöaikaan. Tällöin Pasilasta Tapiolaan voisi päästä bussilla huomattavasti nykyistä myöhemmin, eikä tarvitsisi kiertää keskustan kautta tai matkustaa metrolla, jollei sitä halua.  Itse asiassa hiljaiseen aikaan ei varmaan edes olisikaan järkeä kulkea keskustan kautta, jos vain pääsee poikittaislinjalla suoraan perille, sillä hiljaiseen aikaan poikittaislinjat pääsevät kulkemaan reitillään nopeammin. 

505:sta ei tulisi lopettaa. Sen reitti voitaisiin mielestäni muuttaa kulkemaan Orionin ja Pohjois-Tapiolan kautta Otaniemeen. Ruuhka-aikana tämä palvelisi hyvin Innopolia ja Orionia. Uskoisin, ettei ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ole kovin paljon tarvetta tällaiselle yhteydelle, joten 505 voisi jatkaa ruuhka-ajan linjana. 505:n voisi oikeastaan lähteä Matinkylän metroaseman luota. Tällöin sille olisi vaihtoyhteys Länsimetron liityntälinjoilta ja tulevaisuudessa Länsimetrolla Kivenlahdesta. Tämä parantaisi huomattavasti Espoon sisäisiä yhteyksiä. Muutenkin on aivan älytöntä, jos Olarilta viedään suorien keskustayhteyksien lisäksi suorat yhteydet Helsingin kantakaupunkiin. 

Länsimetron valmistuttua Kalasataman tienoilta Espooseen pääsee metrolla paljon paremmin, joten 505:n reitin ei tarvitsisi olla Helsingin puolellakaan nykyisen kaltainen. 505 voisi hyvin korvata 506:n Käpylän osuuden 506:n siirtyessä nopeammalle reitille Vallilan laakson läpi (jos siis sellainen toteutetaan). 505 voisi kulkea Pasilasta Koskelaan. Siis 505:n reitti voisi olla tällainen Iso-Omena - Olari - Orion - Otaniemi - Meilahti - Pasila - Koskela. Linjanumero 505 sopisi hyvin linjanumeron 55 kanssa muutenkin.

----------


## Kolli

Hyviä pointteja tilauskolonni. Itse olen käsittänyt, että ainakin 194 ja 195 jäävät, ovatko muut samassa käsityksessa. Ymmärsin, että nimenomaan saatu palaute vaikutti asiaan. Jos todella 194 tai 195 lopetettaisiin, niin silloinhan esim Kuusi- tai lehtisaaresta ei pääsisi suoraan keskustaan. Myös 500-sarjan busseja jää alueelle, ainakin tuiki tärkeä tiedelinja 506. Jos olen väärässä, korjatkaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos todella 194 tai 195 lopetettaisiin, niin silloinhan esim Kuusi- tai lehtisaaresta ei pääsisi suoraan keskustaan


Ei ole tarpeen päästä suoraan keskustaan. Näiltä kaupungin varakkaimmilta pientaloalueilta tulee bussin kyytiin aika vähän väkeä. Nämäkin suurelta osin Munkkiniemessä koulua käyviä, joita linja 506 palvelee hyvin. Keskustaan pääsee hyvin näiltä alueilta vaihtamalla Munkkiniemessä 4:n ratikkaan. En usko, että on järkeä yrittää kalastella näiltä harvaan asutuilta katumaasturialueilta bussimatkustajia suorilla linjoilla, kun ei niille kuitenkaan saataisi paljoa käyttäjiä. Pakkokäyttäjiä taas liityntäliikenne ratikkaan palvelee tarpeeksi hyvin.

----------


## petteri

> Keskustaan pääsee hyvin näiltä alueilta vaihtamalla Munkkiniemessä 4:n ratikkaan.


Jos suorat linjat Töölön kautta lopetetaan Länsimetron valmistuessa, pääsee Lehtisaaresta  sen jälkeen parhaiten keskustaan vaihtamalla metroon Otaniemessä (tai Keilaniemessä).

Oletettavasti 506 on säilytettävien listalla, koska se toimii poikittaisliikenteen lisäksi liityntälinjana Pohjois-Tapiolasta ja Lehtisaaresta Otaniemen metroasemalle. Toki 506:n liityntäliikenneominaisuuksia huonontaa linjan pituus. (Ja tariffiraja, jos se on vielä Länsimetron valmistuessa olemassa.)

----------


## ViviP

> Oletettavasti 506 on säilytettävien listalla, koska se toimii poikittaisliikenteen lisäksi liityntälinjana Pohjois-Tapiolasta ja Lehtisaaresta Otaniemen metroasemalle.


Kaikissa YTV-pumagoissa mitä olen nähnyt, on 506 ollut paitsi säilytettävä linja, myös tulevaisuudessa voimakkaasti kehitettävä linja. 

Sen tarkoitus on silti olla paljon muutakin kuin vain metroa syöttävä linja. Se on edelleen kiiltoimagollisesti kampuksia yhdistävä tiedelinja, se tarjoaa suoran yhteyden Tapiolasta HYKSin sairaala-alueelle, missä ominaisuudessa se korvaa linjat 194/195. Espoon päässä 506 on tarkoitus ulottaa Suurpeltoon saakka kunhan alue joskus valmistuu jolloin siitä tulee Suurpellon tärkein yhteys ulkomaailmaan ja toki sen liityntä metroon Tapiolassa. Vuorotarjontaa vahvistetaan iltoihin ja viikonloppuun. 

Toivottavasti tämä realisoituu jossain järjellisessä ajassa. Tärkeää olisi saada reitti kulkemaan jossain vaiheessa, jopa ennen Suurpeltoa, Sampokujan kautta, vaikka reittiä P-Tapiola-Pohjantie-Sampokuja-Tapiolantie-Otaniemi ja siitä vanhaa reittiä eteenpäin. Tosin tällä tavalla Kalevalantien-Innopolin alue jää katveeseen, mitä vielä korostaa linjan e57 lopettamissuunnitelma.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...tariffiraja, jos se on vielä Länsimetron valmistuessa olemassa.)


Eiköhän se tariffiraja poistu samoihin aikoihin länsimetron käyttöönoton yhteydessä. Se kun taitaa olla kätevin keino saada lisää metromatkustajia uudelle linjalle.

----------


## Kolli

Yleensä en kannata bussiliikennettä, mutta tässä kemkimin kanssa olen kyllä nyt aivan eri mieltä. On totta, että alueella asuu varakasta porukkaa, mutta se ei muuta mielestäni tilannetta niin radikaalisti, että alueelta ei olisi tarve päästä keskustaan. Jo tasapuolisuuden vuoksi on tärkeää, että alueelta pääsee keskustaan, puhumattakaan siitä, että työpaikkojen määrä Espoon puolella kasvaa. Moni menee esim Töölöstä kätevästi juuri Kuusisaaren kautta.

Paras ratkaisu olisi tietysti johtaa nelonen Espooseen ja samanaikainen tiedelinjan voimakas kehittäminen. Metrohankkeen yhteydessä palvelutasoa saadaan nimenomaan ylöspäin siten, että metron varjolla ei karsita näitä linjoja, joita ei voi pitää syöttölinjoina. On mielestäni suorastaan vastuuton mielipide sanoa, että joltakin alueelta, jossa kuitenkin asuu tuhansia ihmisiä, *ei tarvita* suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan.

Bussiliikenne 194-195 on hyvin vähäistä ja se ei tosiaankaan ole ongelma, vaan muu bussiliikenne, kuten Länsiväylän bussiralli. Omasta puolestani toivon, että joukkoliikennettä ei heikennettäisi 500-sarjan ja 194-195 linjoilla. Vaihtaminen neloseen on aika absurdi ajatus. Lisää ruuhkaa ja hitautta. Nyt voi jo todeta, että bussi on nopeampi kuin ratikka, koska a) ratikat eivät aja tarpeeksi kovaa b) bussi ei pysähdu Manskulla niin usein. Itse olen monet kerrat nähnyt 194: tai 195:n vetäisevän nelosen ohitse.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On mielestäni suorastaan vastuuton mielipide sanoa, että joltakin alueelta, jossa kuitenkin asuu tuhansia ihmisiä, *ei tarvita* suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan.


Mutta silti kannatat metroa ja liityntäliikennejärjestelmää? Etelä-Espoostahan poistuu Länsimetron myötä suurin osa suorista keskustayhteyksistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tämä nyt ei suoranaisesti kuulu Länsimetro-ketjuun, muutta kun Kuusisaaren kautta kulkevasta joukkoliikenteestä puhutaan, niin kirjoitan tähän.

Varsin oivallinen raidetiedelinja syntyisi pelkästään sillä, että Jokeria jatkettaisiin saman tien Tapiolasta Otaniemen kautta Munkkiniemenaukiolle eli Tukholmankadulle. Siitä eteenpäin onkin valmista rataa Arabianrantaan (tosin Tullinpuomilla tarvitaan pätkä Reijolankadulle ja Pasilassa yksi kadun ylitys), ja reitille on myös kysyntää. Erityisesti Pasilastä itään, kun 506 kiertää nyt toivottoman lenkin.

Ratikan ja bussin keskinäinen nokittelu Tukholmankadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä on puhtaasti järjestely- ja tahtokysymys. Ratikalla on tiheämpi pysäkkiväli, koska se palvelee siltä osin bussia paremmin, mihin on pyrittykin. Toisaalta autojen ruuhkista kärsivä bussiliikenne tarvitsee hyvitystä, ja toisaalta bussien esikaupunkilinjat ovat tällä osuudella metromaisia eli palvelevat heikommin, koska ajatellaan, että ne vain tuovat porukkaa lähiöistä keskustaan.

Meillä ei vaadita muuta kuin Tukholmankadun ja Manskun ratojen päivitys nykytasolle (turhat mutkat pois) ja normaali eurooppalainen valoetuus, niin ratikat peittoavat pysäkeistään huolimatta kaiken kumipyöräliikenteen. Mutta tämä puolen vuosisadan pituisen jälkeenjääneisyyden päivitys onkin huomattavasti helpommin sanottu kuin tehty. Kun asennetasolla eletään haittojen jakamisen maailmassa: Eihän se nyt sovi, että ratikalla matkustavat saavat päästä kaikkia muita nopeammin!

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Kuten sanoin 194 ja 195 ovat aivan eri asia kuin Länsiväylän bussit. Ne tarjoavat ainoan yhteyden Töölöstä Tapiolaan 500-sarjan kanssa. Kyse on siitä, että ne eivät voi tukeutua metroon, koska niiden reitillä ei ole metroasemia. paitsi Tapiola. Kyllähän te nyt itsekin tiedätte, että välissä on runsaasti vettä metro Tapiolasta Kamppiin ei auta Meilahdesta Tapiolaan liikkujia. Silti länsimetroa kannatan, mutta miksi lopettaa busseja, jotka eivät siihen mitenkään liity.

----------


## Kolli

Onneksi olkoon! Länsimetron kaava meni eilen läpi "ehdotuksen mukaan".

 :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varsin oivallinen raidetiedelinja syntyisi pelkästään sillä, että Jokeria jatkettaisiin saman tien Tapiolasta Otaniemen kautta Munkkiniemenaukiolle eli Tukholmankadulle. Siitä eteenpäin onkin valmista rataa Arabianrantaan (tosin Tullinpuomilla tarvitaan pätkä Reijolankadulle ja Pasilassa yksi kadun ylitys), ja reitille on myös kysyntää. Erityisesti Pasilastä itään, kun 506 kiertää nyt toivottoman lenkin.


Anteron ehdotus on varsin hyvä pitkän tähtäyksen tavoite, mutta Kollin




> Kyllähän te nyt itsekin tiedätte, että välissä on runsaasti vettä metro Tapiolasta Kamppiin ei auta Meilahdesta Tapiolaan liikkujia. Silti länsimetroa kannatan, mutta miksi lopettaa busseja, jotka eivät siihen mitenkään liity.


vaatimusta 190-sarjan bussien jättämisestä ennelleen, kunnes ollaan päästy yksimielisyyteen "lopullisesta ratkaisusta" ei voida myöskän ihan olankohautuksella ohittaa.

Olisikohan jossain sellaisessakin ratkaisussa järkeä, että jos 190-linjat lopetetaan, niin HKL järjestäisi länsimetron valmistuttua oman kaupungin sisäisen bussilinjan Lehtisaaresta keskustaan, ja YTV taas tiedelinjan Tapiolasta Arabiaan, ja että näiden kahden linjan välillä voisi sitten vaihtaa yhteisillä pysäkeillä.

Kompakysymys: Onko Helsingissä tällä hetkellä yhtään asumalähiöitä itämetron liityntäliikenteen ulkopuolella, josta ei mene yhtään bussia eikä raitiovaunua eikä vesijoukkoliikennettäkään keskustaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Jos yritetään vastata kompaan niin Lehtisaari täyttää Kuusisaaren kanssa kriteerit siinä mielessä, että Lehtisaareen tai Kuusisaareen ei ole _Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä ollenkaan._

Mikäli kaikki liikenne lasketaan yhteydeksi, en ensihätään keksi mitään. Västerkullan kiilakaan ei kelpaa, koska sen yhteydet tukeutuvat Itikseen. Vai oliko peräti niin, että pikkubussi syöttää vain U-autoja Itäväylällä?

Mutta hankalan pistit! kerro heti vastaus! :Laughing:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos yritetään vastata kompaan niin Lehtisaari täyttää Kuusisaaren kanssa kriteerit siinä mielessä, että Lehtisaareen tai Kuusisaareen ei ole _Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä ollenkaan._


Tarkoitin paikka josta ei mene mitään joukkoliikennevälinettä, ei seutubusseja eikä junaakaan sieltä keskustaan, joissa HKL:n tsetti kelpaa.




> Mutta hankalan pistit! kerro heti vastaus!


Jos nyt vastaan rehellisesti, niin en tiedä minäkään muita kuin Ala-Tikkurila, joka on aika liikennemotissa Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen osalta. 

Onhan niintä joitakin muita pientalovaltaisia alueita kuten länsi-Pakila, Pirkkola ja Maununneva  joista on paikoin pitkä kävelymatka lähimmälle bussille, mutta bussi kuitenkin ajaa alueen sivuttavia pääkatuja pitkin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- en tiedä minäkään muita kuin Ala-Tikkurila, joka on aika liikennemotissa Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen osalta.


Mikä 73:ssa sitten on vikana?

----------


## teme

> Mikä 73:ssa sitten on vikana?


Se ettei sillä käytännössä ole yhtään pysäkkiä Ala-Tikkurilassa.

----------


## Miska

> Se ettei sillä käytännössä ole yhtään pysäkkiä Ala-Tikkurilassa.


Ilmeisesti pysäkit Tikkuritie, Suutarilantie ja Ala-Tikkurila eivät sitten ole Ala-Tikkurilassa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä 73:ssa sitten on vikana?


Sillä on päätepysäkki Ala-Tikkurilan länsilaidassa (Bilteman pihalla?),  ja pysäkit kehäkolmosen rampeilla, mutta Ala-Tikkurilan itäpuolen alueita pääradan varrelta on pitkä matka niihin. Juna tietysti kulkee, mutta sillä ei pääse Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla. 

Myös Mäkkylän ja Pitäjänmäen välinen alue Helsingin puolella rajaa on sellaista raja-aluetta josta pääse Stadiin seutubussilla ja junalla, mutta vain maksamalla seutulipun hinta.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Ilmeisesti pysäkit Tikkuritie, Suutarilantie ja Ala-Tikkurila eivät sitten ole Ala-Tikkurilassa?


Miksi 73 ei voisi kulkea Kehä III:n pohjoispuolen katuverkolla McDonaldsin ja Lidlin välistä Bilteman pysäkille? Siellä se palvelisi paljon paremmin kuin Kehä III:lla.

Tällaista ehdotin HKL:lle tehtäväksi:
-73 kulkemaan Tapulikaupungista Tikkurilan asemalle
-77A jatketaan tulevaisuudessa Siltamäestä Tikkurilaan, Kehä III:n sijaan bussi kulkisi Aamuruskontien ja Juhannustien kautta Suutarilantielle ja Siltamäkeen

Ala-Tikkurilan alueet radanvarressa ovat hyvin ongelmallisia joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Kävelymatkat bussille tai junalle ovat 700-1000 metrin luokkaa kadusta riippuen. Käytännössä alueelta kuljetaankin henkilöautolla nykytilassa. Palvelulinja kulkee sentään alueen kautta kolmena päivänä viikossa 8-16 -aikaan pari kertaa!

----------


## kemkim

> Kun asennetasolla eletään haittojen jakamisen maailmassa: Eihän se nyt sovi, että ratikalla matkustavat saavat päästä kaikkia muita nopeammin!


Miksi kuitenkin sallitaan se, että metrolla saadaan päästä kaikkia muita nopeammin?




> Silti länsimetroa kannatan, mutta miksi lopettaa busseja, jotka eivät siihen mitenkään liity.


194 ja 195 eivät taida olla mitään mahdottoman suosittuja linjoja, lisäksi ne ovat pitkiä, kulkevat harvoin ja sitovat paljon kalustoa. Mainitsemistasi Lehtisaaresta ja Kuusisaaresta hypätään ensimmäiseen tulevaan bussiin ja vaihdetaan siitä tarpeen mukaan 4:n ratikkaan Munkkiniemessä. Monet menevät myös muualle kuin Töölöön, joten vaihtaminen on joka tapauksessa edessä, vaikka sitten siellä Elielinaukiolla. Töölökin on iso alue ja Mannerheimintie kulkee aivan sen laidalla, joten sieltä on pitkä kävelymatka muualle Töölöön.

----------


## Kolli

On tärkeää säilyttää 194 ja 195, ne takaavat 500-sarjan kanssa yhteydet Töölöstä Espoon suuntaan. Vaihtoa tai ei, Lehtisaaresta ja Kuusisaaresta on oltava vaihdoton yhteys keskustaan.

----------


## kouvo

Länsimetro ei ole mikään seudullinen joukkoliikennehanke, ainakaan pääasiallisesti. Pääkaupunkiseutukin koostuu yksittäisistä kunnista, jotka pyrkivät ajamaan asukkaidensa etua (tai ainakin näin pitäisi olla). Saattaa olla että Länsimetrokin kytkeytyy johonkin isompaan lehmänkauppapakettiin, josta Espookin hyötyy -en tiedä. Jokatapauksessa jos Länsimetroa arvioidaan ainoastaan yksittäisenä projektina, niin hieman kärjistäen voidaan sanoa, että hankkeen hyödyt kohdistuvat helsingille ja kustannukset Espoolle.

helsingin kannalta on suhteellisen yhdentekevää se, mihinkä Espoo piirrustelee metroa Otaniemen (tai viimeistään Tapiolan) jälkeen. helsinki saa siis suhteellisen edullisesti (jos metron tapauksessa ylipäätään voidaan käyttää sanaa edullinen) yhteyden Otaniemeen (Tapiolaan). Espoo puolestaan joutuu maksamaan kohtuuttoman kovan hinnan siitä, että käytännössä pitäjän eteläosan joukkoliikenneyhteydet seudun pääkeskukseen heikkenevät.

Tämän helsingin seudulle täysin tarpeettoman järeän järjestelmän laajentaminen on täysin järjetöntä, paitsi helsingin näkökulmasta, koska naapurikunta rahoittaa homman. Käsittämätöntä että espoolaiset eivät näe kokonaiskuvaa, ellei länsimetro sitten kytkeydy johonkin edellämainittuun suurempaan lehmänkauppapakettiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämän helsingin seudulle täysin tarpeettoman järeän järjestelmän laajentaminen on täysin järjetöntä, paitsi helsingin näkökulmasta, koska naapurikunta rahoittaa homman. Käsittämätöntä että espoolaiset eivät näe kokonaiskuvaa, ellei länsimetro sitten kytkeydy johonkin edellämainittuun suurempaan lehmänkauppapakettiin.


No kokonaispakettihan se on: Helsinki saa länsimetron, Vantaa kehäradan ja Espoo Kehä II:n jatkeen. Kunkin kaupungin kannalta mielekästä: länsimetro tukee Vironniemen asemaa seudun ainoana kunnon keskuksena, Kehä II taasen parantaa Espoon työpaikkakeskittymien saavutettavuutta ja Kehärata on Vantaan ainoa toivo saada jotain kakusta Aviopoliksen muodossa. Tulevaisuus näyttää kuka voittaa kaupassa ja kenelle jää musta pekka käteen. Seutu kokonaisuudessaan on ainoa joka ei kunnolla hyödy koska kukin hanke on osa kokonaisstrategiaa jotka ovat keskenään ristiriidassa. Hajoita ja hallitse, vaikka kukaan ei taida nyt olla hallitsemassa ja hyötymässä eripurasta. 

Mutta kokonaisen kaupunkiseudun jakaminen kolmeen palaan, jotka itsessään kuitenkaan eivät ole elimellisiä kokonaisuuksia, kuten vaikka Tukholman seudun esikaupungit, muistuttaa turhan paljon Rooman imperiumin ja Neuvostoliiton tapaa jakaa autonomiaa juuri niin että varsinainen valtakeskus saa koko vallan paikallisten toimijoiden keskityttyessä riitelyyn. Tilannetta vaan ei ole kukaan suunnitellut: se on puhdas vahinko ja ehkäpä tahaton seuraus meidän kielipolitiikasta jonka takia aikanaan ruotsinkielistä Espoota ei ole voitu sulattaa Helsinkiin. Vaikka sitten seurauksena kuitenkin on ollut ruotsinkielisen maalaiskunta Esbon häviäminen.

----------


## ultrix

Pääkaupunkiseudulla kannattaisikin luoda yksi vahva Suur-Helsinki ja pistää peruskunnat palasiksi, niiksi n. 20 000 ... 50 000 asukkaan kunniksi, jotka ovat jonkun tutkimuksen mukaan kaikista tehokkaimpia kuntia keskimäärin.

Tällöin ruohonjuuritason mikromanageroinnista päättäisivät Helsingin kantakaupungin muodostava Helsinki, muun nyky-Helsingin pirstoutuessa alakeskuskunniksi: Itä-Helsingin alueelle mahtuisi ainakin 3-4 itsenäistä peruskuntaa (esim. Vuosaari, Laajasalo ja "loppu Itä-Helsinki"), Lauttasaari olisi tottakai itsenäinen  :Wink: , Ogeli, Malmi, Haaga (Haagan kauppalan + Huopalahden kunnan alueet sekä näistä luoteeseen  sijaitsevat Hki mlk:sta kaupunkiin 1946 liitetyt alueet) olisivat  itsenäisiä, Vantaa pilkottaisiin ainakin "Myyrmäkeen" (koko Länsi-Vantaa), "Helsingeen" (Helsingin kk + "Virkamieskylät" + Aviapolis), Tikkurilaan (Pääradan Vantaa + Puistolan seutu) ja "Hakunilaan" (Kaakkois-Vantaa; mahdollisesti yhdistäen Mellunkylän-Östersundomin aluiden kanssa), Espoo niinikään Tapiolaksi, Leppävaaraksi, Matinkyläksi, Espoon/Kivenlahdeksi ja Espooksi (sis. kaupungin maaseutualueet ja kuntakeskus ympäristöineen) ja Kauniainen säilyttäisi vaalimansa itsenäisyyden.

"Peruskunnat" voisivat olla juridisia peruskuntia kunnanhallintoineen jolloin Suur-Helsinki olisi vahvalla toimivallalla varustettu itsenäinen julkisoikeudellinen yhteisö tai Suur-Helsingin kunnan osia, joilla olisi oma aluelautakunta tai kunnanosavaltuusto.

Pohjoisnaapurissa taas muodostettaisiin uusi Tuusulan suurkunta Tuusulasta, Keravasta ja Järvenpäästä, ja sen sisälle muodostettaisiin aluelautakunnat Keravalle, Järvenpäähän, Jokelaan ja Hyrylään. Erityisalueina voisi pohtia myös kunnan lounaisosan kaksikielisten alueen itsehallintoa.

Sipoo pilkottaisiin julmasti kahtia: Nikkilään ja Söderkullaan, jolloin jälkimmäinen luultavasti suuntautuisi Helsinkiin ja edellinen Tuusulaan ja Porvooseen. Mikä ettei, jos nämä liittyisivät myös kumpaankin "suurkaupunkiin". Jos Nikkilä liittyisi Tuusulaan, Tuusulasta varmaankin tulisi kaksikielinen, jolloin Tuusulan Ruotsinkylä ei olisikaan enää niin erityinen.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos Nikkilä liittyisi Tuusulaan, Tuusulasta varmaankin tulisi kaksikielinen, jolloin Tuusulan Ruotsinkylä ei olisikaan enää niin erityinen.


Johtaisiko tämä yhtä pöllöön tilanteeseen kuin Sammatissa, joka täysin suomenkielisenä alueena joutuu nyt ottamaan vastaan ruotsinkieliset katukyltit, koska Lohja on kaksikielinen kaupunki. Asiaa yritettiin kääntää ties mitenkä päin, jotta asiasta voitaisiin joustaa, mutta kielilaki on kielilaki. Sammatin yhden käden sormilla laskettavat ruotsinkieliset olivat varmaan tyytyväisiä! Jospa ruotsinkieliset alueet erotettaisiin omiksi kunnikseen, jolloin suomenruotsalaiset saisivat pitää rauhassa ankkalammikkojaan sotkematta suomenkielisiä mukaan näihin kuvioihinsa?

----------


## Kolli

> Länsimetro ei ole mikään seudullinen joukkoliikennehanke, ainakaan pääasiallisesti. Pääkaupunkiseutukin koostuu yksittäisistä kunnista, jotka pyrkivät ajamaan asukkaidensa etua (tai ainakin näin pitäisi olla). Saattaa olla että Länsimetrokin kytkeytyy johonkin isompaan lehmänkauppapakettiin, josta Espookin hyötyy -en tiedä. Jokatapauksessa jos Länsimetroa arvioidaan ainoastaan yksittäisenä projektina, niin hieman kärjistäen voidaan sanoa, että hankkeen hyödyt kohdistuvat helsingille ja kustannukset Espoolle.
> 
> helsingin kannalta on suhteellisen yhdentekevää se, mihinkä Espoo piirrustelee metroa Otaniemen (tai viimeistään Tapiolan) jälkeen. helsinki saa siis suhteellisen edullisesti (jos metron tapauksessa ylipäätään voidaan käyttää sanaa edullinen) yhteyden Otaniemeen (Tapiolaan). Espoo puolestaan joutuu maksamaan kohtuuttoman kovan hinnan siitä, että käytännössä pitäjän eteläosan joukkoliikenneyhteydet seudun pääkeskukseen heikkenevät.
> 
> Tämän helsingin seudulle täysin tarpeettoman järeän järjestelmän laajentaminen on täysin järjetöntä, paitsi helsingin näkökulmasta, koska naapurikunta rahoittaa homman. Käsittämätöntä että espoolaiset eivät näe kokonaiskuvaa, ellei länsimetro sitten kytkeydy johonkin edellämainittuun suurempaan lehmänkauppapakettiin.


Tämä kommentti osoittaa kokonaisuudessaan seudullisen näkökulman puutetta.
Nimenomaan tämä mainitsemasi kuntien välinen kilpailu on ongelma, juu, totta.
Se ratkeaa yhdistämällä kaupungit. Itse veikkaan sen tapahtuvan Helsingin ja Vantaan osalta hyvinkin pian (päätös 2009-2010).

Väite, että Länsimetrosta on jotain hyötyä on ristiriidassa aiempien kommenttiesi kanssa, joiden mukaan länsimetrosta ei ole hyötyä. Tottakai siitä on hyötyä, monellakin tapaa. Se, että Espoo maksaa isomman osan ei ole merkityksellinen asia. Espoo investoi seutuun, joka on enemmän kuin osiensa summa. Niinhän Helsinkikin on investoinut omaan liikenneverkkoonsa, jota muut käyttävät. Asiat eivät tietysti ole suoraan verrannollisia, mutta käytännössä voidaan sanoa, että seutu investoi seutuun. Ei Espoo ole autonominen saari tai Helsinki. Kun yhdistymispäätöstehdään, on Helsinki investoinut 70% metron hinnasta Helsinkiin.

Metronvastustajat, yhdistymisen vastustajat yms eivät näe kokonaiskuvaa. Heidän mielestään Helsinki on syyllinen seudun liikenneongelmiin, ja tarkemmin sanottuna metro. Tämän porukan mielestä Espoo ja Vantaa ovat viattomia uhreja ja Helsinki on kaiken pahan alku. 

Metro on koko seutua ajatellen erittäin fiksu hanke, jolla rakennetaan tulevaisuuden liikkumista ja liikenneverkkoa yli itsekkään kunnallisen kermankuorintafilosofian ja Helsinki-kaunan.

----------


## kouvo

> Metronvastustajat, yhdistymisen vastustajat yms eivät näe kokonaiskuvaa. Heidän mielestään Helsinki on syyllinen seudun liikenneongelmiin, ja tarkemmin sanottuna metro. Tämän porukan mielestä Espoo ja Vantaa ovat viattomia uhreja ja Helsinki on kaiken pahan alku.


Vaikka en pidä itseäni yhdistymisen vastustajana, niin esiinnostamasi helsingin ja erityisesti metron syyllisyysasema on varsin ilmeinen. Espoossa ja muuallakin pk-seudulla olisi jo aikoja sitten ajeltu kevyellä raideliikenteellä, jos helsinki ei olisi itsepintaisesti pitänyt kiinni suuruudenhullusta metrokonseptistaan ja tätä kautta estänyt huomattavasti kustannustehokkaampien raideliikennejärjestelmien pääsyn esim. Etelä-Espoon suunnasta kaupunkiin.

Jos jossakin kokonaiskuva on hakusessa, niin se on nimenomaan helsingissä. helsinki ei tajua tai suostu tajuamaan, että nykyisen kaltainen metro ei voi toimia seudullisena runkokuljettimena, ilman että kustannukset muodostuvat järjettömiksi ja palvelutaso laskee.

----------


## Kolli

Eipä ole kovin uskottavaa, kouvo.
Espoo on itsepintaisesti vastustanut jätehuoltoa, seutulippua, länsimetroa ja halunnut vain autotietä, tämä seikka sinulta unohtuu. Tämä on samanlaista argumentoitia kun luin Aamulehdestä eilen: valtio on syyllinen siihen, että Tampere ei saa ratikkaa, kun rahat menevät rantatunneliin. No kukas sitä tunnelia sitten halusi? Tampereen kaupunki ja elinkeinoelämä, sitä manguttiin ja siihen saatiin se 30%. Harmi kun ratikka ei saa samaa mankumista taakseen.

Helsinki on nimenomaan ajatellut asioita seudullisesti, kuten edellä kuvasin. Helsinki on tukenut johdonmukaisesti seudullisia ratkaisuja, kun Vantaa ja varsinkin Espoo ovat halunneet nurkkakuntaisesti vaikeuttaa yhteistyötä. Jos Espoo olisi itselleen ratikan halunnut, se olisi sen voinut tehdä, vaikka ilman Helsinkiäkin. 

Viimeisin todiste saatiin, kun Espoon valtuusto jätti pöydälle yhteisen vesilaitoksen, vaikka kustannushyöty olisi tullut Espoolle. Tämä on varmaan itsepintaisen tienrakennuksen ohella sitä sinun mielestäsi oikeaa espoolaista yhteistyöhaluista politiikkaa.

----------


## oiefees

Tosin tuntuu vähän siltä että sitä ei koskaan meinata rakentaa. Miten se nyt muuten edes olikaan, aloitetaanko rakennustyöt nyt sitten ensi vuonna?

----------


## kouvo

> Espoo on itsepintaisesti vastustanut jätehuoltoa, seutulippua, länsimetroa ja halunnut vain autotietä, tämä seikka sinulta unohtuu. 
> 
> Viimeisin todiste saatiin, kun Espoon valtuusto jätti pöydälle yhteisen vesilaitoksen, vaikka kustannushyöty olisi tullut Espoolle. Tämä on varmaan itsepintaisen tienrakennuksen ohella sitä sinun mielestäsi oikeaa espoolaista yhteistyöhaluista politiikkaa.


Jätehuoltoa ja vesilaitoksia voinet kommentoida niihin asioihin vihkiytyneillä foorumeilla.




> Jos Espoo olisi itselleen ratikan halunnut, se olisi sen voinut tehdä, vaikka ilman Helsinkiäkin.


Periaatteessa kyllä, mutta jos Lauttasaaressa on "puomi", joka estää kyseisen kulkupelin tuomisen helsinkiin asti, niin hommassa ei ole järkeä.

----------


## Kolli

Minä kommentoin täällä parhaaksi katsomiani asioita. Annoin esimerkkejä "Espoon seudullisesta" näkökulmasta, johon on kuulunut seutulipun, raideliikenteen ja yhteisen jätehuollon vastustaminen sekä vimmainen halu rakentaa autotietä.

Mistä ihmeen puomeista puhut? Jos Espoo olisi ratikan halunnut, se olisi sellaisen voinut rakentaa sisäisestikin, siinä missä Darmstadt.
Espoo vaan ei ole halunnut, päinvastoin kuin Helsinki, joka on selkeästi Espoota ja Vantaata paremmin kaavoittanut tiivimmin, rakentanut metron, rahoittaa ratikkansa ja pitää yllä Suomen parasta joukkoliikennettä.

Tämä on tosi hauska tekosyy tämä ratikka tai pikaratikka. Ikäänkuin Espoo olisi halunnut ihan kauheasti kaupunkiraiteita, mutta Helsinki pilasi ilon...

Kehä II:n Espoo halusi ja sai.

----------


## GT8N

> Mistä ihmeen puomeista puhut? Jos Espoo olisi ratikan halunnut, se olisi sellaisen voinut rakentaa sisäisestikin, siinä missä Darmstadt.
> Espoo vaan ei ole halunnut, päinvastoin kuin Helsinki, joka on selkeästi Espoota ja Vantaata paremmin kaavoittanut tiivimmin, rakentanut metron, rahoittaa ratikkansa ja pitää yllä Suomen parasta joukkoliikennettä.


Mutta kysehän on juuri siitä, että ratikkayhteys Helsingin keskustasta suoraan Espooseen ei ole ollut mikään vaihtoehto, vaan Helsinki sanoo, että joko Espoo ottaa mertron, tai sitten se itkee ja ottaa metron, mutta Helsinki ei ole edes tarjonnut raitiotietä minään vaihtoehtona. Eli se henkinen "puomi" on todellakin Helsingin rajalla. Mutta länsimetrohan onkin pajusen autokaupungin yksi merkittävä osa. Eihän järkevä ratikkayhteys ole mitään, kun se on vaan joidenkin epäilyttävien harrastajien esittämä ratkaisu. Kyllähän nyt pikkuvirkamiehet ovat oikeassa, että kyllä se merto on nyt tehtävä, kun se on niin tärkeä. Ja hienokin, ihan automaattinen. Mutta metrosta esitettävät tiedot ovatkin olleet valheita aina alkuperäisestä hinnasta liikennetiheyteen asti. Eli koko asetelma on muodostanut tilanteen, jossa epäonnistunutta hanketta ajetaan väkisin, kuin käärmettä pyssyyn, vaikka lopputulos tulee olemaan katastrofi, jos se toteutuu.

Myöskin tämä metropelleily on vaikuttanut negatiivisesti Espoon oman ratikkaverkon rakentamiseen, sillä se vie kaikki rahat, sekä kaikki suunnittelu on pitänyt rakentaa metron ympärille "kun se nyt tulee", eikä siten ole pystytty kehittämään raitioteitä. Jokeri onneksi luo ensimmäisen mahdollisuuden, mutta sekin tulee vain sen takia, että se on pakon sanelema.




> Tämä on tosi hauska tekosyy tämä ratikka tai pikaratikka. Ikäänkuin Espoo olisi halunnut ihan kauheasti kaupunkiraiteita, mutta Helsinki pilasi ilon...


Kyllä Helsinki on ollut aikalailla se ilonpilaaja, eikä muutosta ole vielä näköpiirissä. Lisäksi en näe pikaratikkaa minään tekosyynä, vaan nimenomaan ainoana järkevänä vaihtoehtona. Onhan sen edut jo kiistatta täällä todistettu.



> Kehä II:n Espoo halusi ja sai.


Aivan, autoistumista on tuettu, mutta kehä II onkin vain Espoon sisäinen väylä, eikä Helsinkiin suuntautuva.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lisäksi en näe pikaratikkaa minään tekosyynä, vaan nimenomaan ainoana järkevänä vaihtoehtona. Onhan sen edut jo kiistatta täällä todistettu.


Täällä todistaminen ei vielä tarkoita, että asia todella olisi niin. Päätöksiä ei tehdä jlf:n kirjoitusten perusteella, vaan ihan muilla perusteilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta kysehän on juuri siitä, että ratikkayhteys Helsingin keskustasta suoraan Espooseen ei ole ollut mikään vaihtoehto, vaan Helsinki sanoo, että joko Espoo ottaa mertron, tai sitten se itkee ja ottaa metron, mutta Helsinki ei ole edes tarjonnut raitiotietä minään vaihtoehtona.


Pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoa Helsingin keskustan ja etelä-Espoon välillä tutkittiin ihan vakavastikin pariin otteeseen  1980-ja 1990-luvulla. Länsiväylän suuntainen raitiotie oli tarkoitus kytkeä yhteen Jokerin kanssa.  Silloin alussa Helsinki ei vielä suhtautunut jyrkän kielteisesti ajatukseen, jos raitiovaunuja olisi johdettu Ruoholahden metrotunnelia pitkin keskustaan. Espoo päätti kuitenkin että ei, ei, ei sellaista tarvita, bussit ovat parempia, koska Länsiväylää levennetään joka tapauksessa. Myös väestöennusteet siihen aikaan olivat alakantissa, vaihteeksi niin. Espoossa piti niiden mukaan asua v 2025 vain 215 000 asukastam, kun nyt jo asuu 240 000 ja 2025 saattaa asua 300 000. 

Espoon poliittinen johto ei ollut kiinnostunut tosissaan minkäänlaisesta raideliikenteestä länsiväylän suuntaisesti ennen 2000-luvun alkua. Mutta sen jälkeen alkoi tulla polittisia paineita, ja ennen kunnallisvaaleja 2004 käytiin Espoossa ensimmäisen kerran kunnon kansalaiskeskustelu raideliikennevaihtoehdoista, ja silloin ainakin äänestäjien mielestä metro tultui mieluisimmalta vaihtoehdolta, vaikka toki niukasti ennen pikaraitiotietä.

Osasyynä pikaraitiotievaihtoehdon lopulliseen kaatumiseen oli myös Jokerin epävarma kohtalo sekä se, että nopeaa esteetöntä reittiä tuoda sitä Helsingin keskustan ei ollut enää. Kamppiin oli alettu rakentaa jättimäinen kauppakeskus ja siirtää Espoon bussien laiturit sen alle, jonne  ei mitään raitiovaunuja olisi mahtunut enää, ja Helsinki oli päättänyt täyttää Töölönlahden ratapihan seudun rakennuksilla. Toisaalta maailmalla pikaraitioteiden tekniikka ja metrotekniika olivat ehtineet kehittyä niin täysin eri suuntiin, että  kaksinajojärjestelmää jossa samalla radalla kulkisi sekä metro että  raitiovaunu, ei vaikuttanut päättäjien mielestä enää siinä vaiheessa taloudellisesti järkevältä ratkaisulta toteutaa se. Siis päättäjien mielestä, onhan aika taannoin maailmalla päätetty rakentaa sellaisia järjestelmiä, mutta ne eivät jostain syystä kelvanneet esimerkiksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toisaalta maailmalla pikaraitioteiden tekniikka ja metrotekniika olivat ehtineet kehittyä niin täysin eri suuntiin, että  kaksinajojärjestelmää jossa samalla radalla kulkisi sekä metro että  raitiovaunu, ei vaikuttanut päättäjien mielestä enää siinä vaiheessa taloudellisesti järkevältä ratkaisulta toteutaa se.


Olisikohan taas tällainen "kaikki mulle heti" -meininki. Kun ei vaan malteta tutkia ja ajatella pitkällä tähtäimellä. Kiistatta kuitenkin taloudellisesti järkevää ei ole ylläpitää antiikkista järjestelmää, vaan järkevämpää olisi päivittää sitä moderniksi. Kyllä sitä päätöstä kiiteltäisiin 30 vuoden päästä, kun 200-sarjan menee kierrätykseen. Että terveiset menneisyydestä tuleville veronmaksajille.

----------


## late-

> Pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoa Helsingin keskustan ja etelä-Espoon välillä tutkittiin ihan vakavastikin pariin otteeseen  1980-ja 1990-luvulla. Länsiväylän suuntainen raitiotie oli tarkoitus kytkeä yhteen Jokerin kanssa.  .. Espoo päätti kuitenkin että ei, ei, ei sellaista tarvita, bussit ovat parempia, koska Länsiväylää levennetään joka tapauksessa. Myös väestöennusteet siihen aikaan olivat alakantissa, vaihteeksi niin. Espoossa piti niiden mukaan asua v 2025 vain 215 000 asukastam, kun nyt jo asuu 240 000 ja 2025 saattaa asua 300 000.


Kannattaa tähän liittyen muistaa, että ennen 2000-luvun alkua Länsimetro ei selvitysten mukaan ollut kannattava. Helsinki toki halusi Länsimetron siitä huolimatta. Ovatko Espoota metrovastaisuudesta arvostelevat sitä mieltä, että valtakunnallisesti sovittujen menetelmien mukaiset hankkeiden kannattavuusarvioinnit on syytä sivuuttaa, kun päätetään suurista investoinneista? 

Suunnitelmia Jokerin ja keskustaan vievän pikaraitiotien yhdistämisestä en ennen vuotta 2002 tunne. Sen sijaan Espoo oli kyllä aktiivisesti mukana alkuperäisen raide-jokerin suunnittelussa 90-luvun alussa. Ajatuksena oli, että Länsiväylän tehokasta bussijärjestelmää ei ollut kiire vaihtaa mihinkään, mutta poikittaisliikenteen parantamiselle oli selvä kysyntä.




> Mutta sen jälkeen alkoi tulla polittisia paineita, ja ennen kunnallisvaaleja 2004 käytiin Espoossa ensimmäisen kerran kunnon kansalaiskeskustelu raideliikennevaihtoehdoista, ja silloin ainakin äänestäjien mielestä metro tultui mieluisimmalta vaihtoehdolta, vaikka toki niukasti ennen pikaraitiotietä.


2000-luvulle tultaessa väestöennusteet tosiaan päivittyivät sille tasolle, että raideliikenne oli selvemmin perusteltua. Samoin 2000-luvulle tultaessa Helsingin irtisanoutui kaikesta yhteistyöstä pikaraitiotievaihtoehtojen suhteen. Mahdolliset myönnytykset selvityksissä olivat näennäisiä. Tosissaan kevyitä vaihtoehtoja ei yritetty saada toimimaan. 




> Toisaalta maailmalla pikaraitioteiden tekniikka ja metrotekniika olivat ehtineet kehittyä niin täysin eri suuntiin, että  kaksinajojärjestelmää jossa samalla radalla kulkisi sekä metro että  raitiovaunu, ei vaikuttanut päättäjien mielestä enää siinä vaiheessa taloudellisesti järkevältä ratkaisulta toteutaa se.


Tuskin kombiratkaisu kovin toimiva olisikaan eikä metron kaltaisen valmiin järjestelmän muuttaminen ihan ensimmäinen vaihtoehtoni olisi. Toisaalta Helsingissä kyllä aktiivisesti tutkitaan kaupunkiratojen muuttamista metrotekniikalle, joten periaatetasolla olemassa olevan ison investoinnin muuntaminen näyttää sopivan, jos muutos vain tehdään oikeaan suuntaan. Aina välillä rahaa tuntuu olevan liikaa.

----------


## Kolli

Asia on juuri niin kuin Rainer sanoi, Espoota ei oikeasti ole kiinnostanut julkinen liikenne. Minua kiinnostaisi tietää, miksi jollain tämän foorumin kirjoittajista on pakonomainen tarve esittää Espoo jonkinlaisena hyväksikäytön uhrina?

GT8N:n puheet ovat samanlaisia kuin erään ammattiyhdistysaktiivin, johon kerran törmäsin vuonna 2005 erään tunnetun ja ison liiton juhlassa ollessani siellä narikassa hommissa. 
Tämä henkilö haukkui liiton johtajan ja sanoi, että on se vittumainen mies, kun juottaa meidän humalaan. Herää kysymys, miksi hän joi itsensä humalaan?

Nimenomaan tekosyyn tähän keskusteluun tuo propagandistinen vailla todisteita oleva väittely (esim GT8N), että Espoo ja Vantaa olisivat suurinpiirtein jotakin mallioppilaita, jotka ovat nyt tehneensä kaikkensa raideliikenteen eteen. Enpä oikein jaksa muistaa tällaisia puheenvuoroja Espoosta 1990-luvulta kuin parista harvasta suunnasta.

Samalla kun käytetään sanaa "valhe" metrosta käytävän keskustelun osana, kannattaisi miettiä, että kuinka rehellistä on väittää Espoon olleen aktiivinen joukkoliikenneasioissa.

Onko yhteinen jätehuolto, seutulippu ja vesilaitos myös ilonpilaamista?

----------


## 339-DF

> Minua kiinnostaisi tietää, miksi jollain tämän foorumin kirjoittajista on pakonomainen tarve esittää Espoo jonkinlaisena hyväksikäytön uhrina?


Muiden puolesta en voi vastata, mutta omasta puolestani voin. Kun Tramwest-työryhmän jäsenenä olin mukana esittelemässä TW:tä lukuisille eri päättäjille Espoossa, niin hyvin usein kahden- tai kolmenkeskisissä hiukan luottamuksellisemmissa keskusteluissa tuli esiin se, että Espoo ei oikeasti halua eikä tarvitse metroa. Poliitikot olivat aika hyvin perillä ja myös huolestuneita siitä, että hyväksymällä metro hankitaan valmiiksi vanhentunut 60-lukulainen ja äärettömän kallis ratkaisu, jonka vaikutus joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon on vähintäänkin epäselvä. Useissa keskusteluissa tuotiin kuitenkin esille se, että Espoon vaihtoehdot ovat metroon suostuminen tai kuntaliitos Helsingin kanssa. Silloin metro on pienempi paha.

Tässäkin topikissa on puhuttu lehmänkaupoista. Olen itse kuullut suoraan poliitikkojen suusta, että Espoo suostui metroon saadakseen Kehä II:n jatkeen ja kunnallisen itsenäisyyden. Ja nämä eivät olleet mitään rivivaltuutettuja vaan suurten puoludeiden nimekkäitä edustajia, jotka tuskin keksivät asian omasta päästään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta Helsingissä kyllä aktiivisesti tutkitaan kaupunkiratojen muuttamista metrotekniikalle, joten periaatetasolla olemassa olevan ison investoinnin muuntaminen näyttää sopivan, jos muutos vain tehdään oikeaan suuntaan. Aina välillä rahaa tuntuu olevan liikaa.


Anteeksi kuinka? Kuka tutkii, ja minkä tahon mandaatilla? En muista, että lautakunta tai kh olisivat kehottaneet ketään tällaiseen pähkäilyyn. Paljonkohan siinäkin mahtaa rahaa pala hukkaan...

Metron operointi on tietysti halvempaa kuin junaliikenteen ostaminen VR:ltä. Voisin kuvitella, että sillä tätä tutkimista perustellaan. Mutta kun otetaan huomioon, että maassa on tuhansia kilometrejä rautateitä ja kymmeniä kilometrejä metrorataa, niin johan meille variksetkin nauraa, jos ruvetaan noita rautatiekilometrejä metroistamaan. Eiköhän huomattavasti yksinkertaisempi, edullisempi, järkevämpi ja kaikin tavoin parempi ratkaisu olisi, että VR:n ohella myös HSL saisi oikeuden rautatieoperointiin? (Voisi sitten nuo muutamat metrokilometritkin muuttaa maan standardiin sopiviksi.  :Wink:  )

----------


## Kolli

No niin, tämä on mielenkiintoista tietoa, enkä epäile sanomaasi.
Kuntaliitos Helsingin kanssa on kuitenkin hyvin todennäköinen ja realistinen ajatus. Jos ja kun Vantaa ja Helsinki yhdistyvät, jää Espoolle aika vähän pelitilaa.

Vaikka ko. päättäjät olisivat sanoneet mitä, todistaako tämä nyt, että Espoo on ollut innokas rakentamaan yhteistyötä pk-seudulla? Minusta kaupungin kaavoituspolitiikkaa ja liikennesuunnittelu puhuvat omaa kieltään ja olisi rehellistä myöntää, että on haluttu ja saatu autokaupunki. Ei auttaisi se pikaratikkakaan paljon  haulikkokaavassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muiden puolesta en voi vastata, mutta omasta puolestani voin. Kun Tramwest-työryhmän jäsenenä olin mukana esittelemässä TW:tä lukuisille eri päättäjille Espoossa, niin hyvin usein kahden- tai kolmenkeskisissä hiukan luottamuksellisemmissa keskusteluissa tuli esiin se, että Espoo ei oikeasti halua eikä tarvitse metroa. Poliitikot olivat aika hyvin perillä ja myös huolestuneita siitä, että hyväksymällä metro hankitaan valmiiksi vanhentunut 60-lukulainen ja äärettömän kallis ratkaisu, jonka vaikutus joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon on vähintäänkin epäselvä. Useissa keskusteluissa tuotiin kuitenkin esille se, että Espoon vaihtoehdot ovat metroon suostuminen tai kuntaliitos Helsingin kanssa. Silloin metro on pienempi paha.


Helsinkiä on lähinnä hiertänyt Otanimen ja Tapiolan suurten työpaikka-alueiden jääminen metroverkon tai ylipäänsä minkään nopean raideliikenteen ulkopuolelle. Niissä konttoreissa työskentelee ja Otaniemessä opiskelee kymmeniätuhansia helsinkiläisiä veronmaksajia, mutta alueelle on päsee jotenkuten sujuvasti ja nopeasti suoralla bussilla vain Kampista, ja läntisimmistä esikaupungeista. Ei oikeastaan muualta Helsinigstä, eikä muualta Suomestakaan jos saapu pääkaupunkiin muilla kulkuneuvoilla kuin omalla autolla.

Helsingin "ase" neuvotteluissa ei ollut uhata liittää koko Espoota Helsinkiin, mutta ehkä kyllä saada esim aikaiseksi rajansiirto niin että TKK:n ja muut Otaniemen valtionlaitosten maa-alueet liitettäisiin Helsinkiin, ja Helsinki olisi sitten voinut rakentaa omalla alueellaan metron Otaniemeen. Se olisi ollut niin suuri imagotappio Espolle että mielummin nieli karvaita lääkeitä kuin antoi alueita pois. Kun ottaa huomioon miten helposti Helsinki sai valtiovallan siunauksella Sipoosta maita, niin Espoo olisi ollut helisemässä jos metropäätös olisi ollut kieltieinen.

Se oli tavallaan vahinko pikaraitiotievaihtoehdon kannalta että TW -kansanliike aktivoitui liian myöhään, ja että mukana ei ollut ketään espoolaisia nimekkäitä päättäjiä. Ne espoolaispäättäjät jotka näennäisesti tukivat TW:tä eri kannanotoissa olivat ensisijaisesti busseilla jatkamisen kannalla.




> Vaikka ko. päättäjät olisivat sanoneet mitä, todistaako tämä nyt, että Espoo on ollut innokas rakentamaan yhteistyötä pk-seudulla? Minusta kaupungin kaavoituspolitiikkaa ja liikennesuunnittelu puhuvat omaa kieltään ja olisi rehellistä myöntää, että on haluttu ja saatu autokaupunki.


Se väljä amerikkalaistyylinen autokaupunki on ollut koko ajan 60-luvulta 90-luvulle se vallitseva dogmi Espoon liikenteen järjestämisessä. Se on ollut helppo ratkaisu koska sellaiselle kaupunkimallillle oli siihen aikaan kysyntää ja Espoossa on vallassa ollut yksi ja sama puolue joka on ottanut kunnian itselleen sen menestymisestä, eikä ole siksi tarvinnut kuunnella muiden mielipiteitä. Vasta sitten kun luottamushenkilöiden joukkoon tuli 1990-luvun lopussa nuorempaa sukupolvea jotka olivat täysin erilaisessa elämäntilanteessa kuin vanhemmat edustajat, niin alettiin edes harkita muita ratkaisuja. Täytyy muistaa että ensimmäinen konkreettinen askel kohti mielipideilmaston muutosta otettiin Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan rakentamispäätöksen myötä. Se tuli ihan yllättäen. Jos vanhat jäärät olisivat olleet yksin päättämässä niin se kaupunkirata olisi edelleenkin rakentamatta.

Toisaalta täytyy muistaa että kaupunkirata on vähintään yhtä vanhanaikainen järjestelmä kuin metro. Jos oltaisiin haluttu olla moderneja, niin olisi edes pitänyt vaatia siitä päätetäessä että sillä liikennöidään duoraitiovaunuilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suunnitelmia Jokerin ja keskustaan vievän pikaraitiotien yhdistämisestä en ennen vuotta 2002 tunne. Sen sijaan Espoo oli kyllä aktiivisesti mukana alkuperäisen raide-jokerin suunnittelussa 90-luvun alussa. Ajatuksena oli, että Länsiväylän tehokasta bussijärjestelmää ei ollut kiire vaihtaa mihinkään, mutta poikittaisliikenteen parantamiselle oli selvä kysyntä.


Yhdessä kirjassa, jonka olin lainannut äskeittäin _(Pentti Maisala: Espoo -oma lukunsa, kaupunkisuunnittelun, kaupunkirakentamisen ja kaavoitushallinnon kehitys vuoteen 2000)_ on muutamassa luvussa käsitelty Espoon joukkoliikennesuunitelmia eri vuosikymmeniltä.

90-luvun suunnitelmia esiteltäessä oli mukana myös pikaraitiotiet , sekä länsiväylän suuntaiset että Jokeri. Yhdessä kartassa jonka kaupunisuunitteluviraston liikenensuunnitteluosasto oli laatinut 11.3.1991  oli 4-haarainen pikaraitotieverkosto jonka haarat yhtyivät Tapiolassa, ja joista yksi haara oli Jokeri, toinen haara meni pohjoisempaa Kauklahteen ja kolmas eteläistä reittiä Kivenlahteen, ja neljäs oli tynkäpätkä Tapiolasta Keilaniemeen. Oliko tarkoitus että Helsinkiin menevät matkustajat vaihtavat Keilaniemessä bussiin, epäilen? Minkä takia olisi kannattanut suunnitella 4-haarainen pikaraitiotieverkosto pelkästään sisäiseen liikenteeseen jos ei ole yhtymäkohtia Helsingin verkkoon muualla kuin Jokerin osalta? 

Mun oma tulkintani on, että se suunniteltiin osittain kombikäyttöiseksi niin että vaunut olisivat jatkaaneet länsiväylän maastokäytävässä Helsinkiin ja joko Ruoholahden metrotunnelia pitkin keskustaan, tai sitten pintaratkaisuna nykyisiä bussikaistoja pitkin suunnilleen Kampin kentälle, jonka tulevaisuudensuunnitelmat siinä vaiheessa olivat vielä aika avoimet.

Onko kartta sulle tuttu, jos on, niin osaatko valaista enemmän sen taustoja? 

Kirjassa on muuten muitakin mielenkiintoisia karttoja mm eräs 50-luvulta peräisin oleva asemakaavakartta Matinkylästä johon on piirretty metro. Mä voin laittaa niitä josain vaiheessa tänne nähtäville jos on kiinnostusta.

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Kirjassa on muuten muitakin mielenkiintoisia karttoja mm eräs 50-luvulta peräisin oleva asemakaavakartta Matinkylästä johon on piirretty metro. Mä voin laittaa niitä josain vaiheessa tänne nähtäville jos on kiinnostusta


Laita ihmeessä!

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuntaliitos Helsingin kanssa on kuitenkin hyvin todennäköinen ja realistinen ajatus. Jos ja kun Vantaa ja Helsinki yhdistyvät, jää Espoolle aika vähän pelitilaa.


Olen (helsinkiläisenä) samaa mieltä. Pk-seudun kunnat olisi pitänyt yhdistää jo kauan sitten. Helsinkiläiselle veronmaksajalle se tulee tietysti kalliiksi, ihan niin kuin vesilaitoksenkin yhdistäminen, kun pitää maksella harvaanasuttujen naapurikuntien infraa, mutta kokonaisuutena ei ole mitään tolkkua siinä, että vaikkapa nyt tällä metroasialla kalistellaan sapeleita ja kiristellään hampaita teennäisen kunnanrajan yli.

Ymmärrän hyvin Sistosen lausunnot HS:ssa siitä, että luottamus Helsinkiin on "ohutta" eli olematonta, sillä vaikka Espoo metroon taipuikin, niin tavallaan Helsinki on pettänyt espoolaispoliitikot, kun se kuitenkin edelleen ajaa kuntaliitosta kulisseissa.

----------


## GT8N

> Täällä todistaminen ei vielä tarkoita, että asia todella olisi niin. Päätöksiä ei tehdä jlf:n kirjoitusten perusteella, vaan ihan muilla perusteilla.


Täällä kuitenkin useimmiten keskusteluissa on jotain perää, onhan tunnteusti raitiotieasioissakin hyviä esimerkkejä Ruotsissa ja Saksassa. Toki kukaan ei ole aina täysin oikeassa, mutta tällä foorumilla yleensä on eri vaihtoehtoja ja niiden toimivuutta kokonaisuutena punnittu. Tosin nämä muut perusteet, joiden pohjalta päätöksiä tehdään perustuvat eri poliittisten ryhmien ja niiden henkilöiden henkilökohtaisiin intresseihin ja mutu-tuntumaan eli "parempaan tietämykseen".

----------


## Antero Alku

Länsimetron historiasta löytyy varsin hyvin tietoa, jota olen koonnut www.kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivuilleni, mm. Espon raideliikenteen historiaa käsittelevälle sivulle.

En kovin helposti usko Rainerin tulkintaa, jonka mukaan Helsinki olisi ollut hyvin ratikkamyönteinen Espoon suhteen tai että jotain kombi-ideoita olisi ollut 1990-luvulla. Tuon ajan olen elänyt jo aktiivisena tässä asiassa itsekin, joten en ole edes muiden muistojen varassa.

Jotkut kuvat metrosta Matinkylässä 1950-luvulla eivät ole mikään kummajainen, sillä Helsinki on suunnitellut oman raideliikenteensä laajentamista jo silloin seudun laajuudella. Maan alle rakentamisesta ryhdyttiin puhumaan 1950-luvulla. Ja tuolta ajalta ovat mm. Munkkivuoren metrovaraukset. Kuin myös Haagan pikaraitiotie.

Kollin valitteluun Espoon asenteista voin todeta espoolaisten poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten kanssa usein keskusteltuani, että kerrot omista värittyneistä mielikuvistasi. Autoilu on Espoolle tärkeätä, koska Espoo on rakennettu auton varaan. Se puolestaan on pitkälti valtion ansiota. Avokätinen pääteiden maksaminen on säästänyt Espoolta ison rahamäärän. Kunnan talouden kannalta ei ole järkevää valita itse maksettava joukkoliikenne tai valtiolta ilmaiseksi saatava autoliikenne.

Autoilun ongelmiin herättiin Espoossa 1990-luvulla. Ymmärrettiin, että kasvulle tulee raja teiden tukkeutumisesta. Mutta esim. Länsiväylän leventämisen rahoja ei voinut käyttää sen enempää ratikkaan kuin metroonkaan. Espoo kutsui amerikkalaisen joukkoliikenneasiantuntijan Richard Stangerin arvioimaan tilannetta jo 1990  olen muuten saunonut miehen kanssa.

Tietenkin Espoossa on vannoutunut autopuolue, mutta on se Helsingissäkin. Siitä huolimatta, että täällä on rakennettu metro. Seudun näkökulmasta Espoon sisäinen liikenne on samaa kuin Helsingin kehämäinen liikenne, joka on aivan yhtä autovaltaista kuin Espoossakin. Kollin marinat pätevät siten yhtä hyvin tai huonosti myös Helsingissä, eikä länsimetro auta kehäliikenteeseen kummassakaan kaupungissa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetron historiasta löytyy varsin hyvin tietoa, jota olen koonnut www.kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivuilleni, mm. Espon raideliikenteen historiaa käsittelevälle sivulle.
> 
> En kovin helposti usko Rainerin tulkintaa, jonka mukaan Helsinki olisi ollut hyvin ratikkamyönteinen Espoon suhteen tai että jotain kombi-ideoita olisi ollut 1990-luvulla. Tuon ajan olen elänyt jo aktiivisena tässä asiassa itsekin, joten en ole edes muiden muistojen varassa.


Heti kun kerkeän niin laitan niitä kuvia niistä kartoista. Saako niitä muuten julkaista foorumissa jos ne on otettu jostain kirjasta? Pitääkö ne olla rajattu niin että kirjan tekstiä ei näy mukana?

Se mikä askarrutta on, että sinun sivuillasi lukee näin:
_"Espoossa ryhdyttiin suunnittelemaan ja tutkimaan virkamiestyönä pikaraitiotielinjoja jo 1990-luvun alkupuolella. Kiinnostavia yhteyksiä olivat Otaniemi  Tapiola  Leppävaara -akseli sekä yhteys mahdolliseen Jokeri-rataan. Alustavissa selvityksissä todettiin pikaraitiotie metroa halvemmaksi ja ylipäätään mielekkäämmäksi Espoon sisäisen liikenteen kannalta."_

Tuo kirjan kartta kuvaa ilmeisesti virkamiestyöryhmän aikaansaannoksia. Mutta miksi siihen on piirretty Jokerin lisäksi 2 itä-länsisuuntaista linjaa koko Espoota pitkin, jotka yhtyvät Tapiolassa, ja toinen niistä alkaa Keilaniemestä, jos ei ole mitään tarkoitusta yhdistää sitä Helsingin verkkoon missään kohdassa, ja jos näiden linjojen tarkoitus ei ole korvata länsiväyläbusseja mitenkään? 

Lauseen, että pikaraitiotie on mielekkäämpi kuin metro Espoon sisäisen liikenteen kannalta allekirjoitan kanssa, mutta mitä järkeä olisi ollut rakentaa laaja pikaraitiotieverkko pelkästään Espoon sisäistä liikennettä varten, ja hoitaa yhteys Helsingin keskustaan vain busseilla? Ei kuulosta kovin fiksulta. 

Kyllä suunnitelman tarkoitus lienee ollut joko jatkaa pikaraitiotie Helsinkiin asti, tai sitten Keilaniemi olisi ollut vaihtoasema metron ja raitiotien välillä. Ehkä Espoossa lasketiin että Helsinki rakentaa ennemmin tai myöhemmin vaikka väkisin metron Keilaniemeen omalla kustannuksellaan? 

Koska olit siihen aikaan mukana pikaraitiotie -kansanliikkeessä ESRA, niin oliko teillä minkälaista yhteistyötä noihin Espoon virkamiehiin jotka laativat omia suunnitelmia? Tai Helsingin? ESRA:n ehdotus poikkesi vissiin aika lailla virallisista ehdotuksista, mutta sen oli tarkoitus alkaa Helsingistä asti. Olisiko se ollut käytännössä sama kuin TramWest vai oliko sen tarkoitus olla Helsingin muusta raitiotiestä kokonaan erillinen järjestelmä?

Pohautuuko se suunnitelma jonka YTV esitti v 1994 ESRA:n vastasuunnitelmaksi (jota olet kommentoinut tässä: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kommentt.htm ) , siihen Espoon kaupungin alunperin laatimaan suunnitelmaan vuodelta 1991, jossa on 2 haaraa länsiväylän suuntaisesti? 




> Jotkut kuvat metrosta Matinkylässä 1950-luvulla eivät ole mikään kummajainen, sillä Helsinki on suunnitellut oman raideliikenteensä laajentamista jo silloin seudun laajuudella. Maan alle rakentamisesta ryhdyttiin puhumaan 1950-luvulla. Ja tuolta ajalta ovat mm. Munkkivuoren metrovaraukset. Kuin myös Haagan pikaraitiotie.


En väittänytkään että asemakaavakartta olisi ollut Espoon kunnan laatima. Se oli erään arkkitehtitoimiston, ja tilaajana ilmeisesti Matinkylän maiden omistaja, joka halusi suunnitella paikalle lähiön. Samalla tavalla kuin aikoinaan Tapiolankin suunnitelmat teetettiin kokonaan yksityisin voimin. Mutta tässä Matinkylän varhaisessa asemakaavassa oli mukana myös metro, ja jopa kaksi pysäkkiä, ilmeisesti Castrénin johtaman metrotoimikunnan suunnitelmiin pohjautuva Suomenojalle päättyvä linja, ja se yksityiskohta on harvinainen kun on kyseessä syvälle Espoon alueen sisään teetetystä asemakaavasta. Espoo itse oli niin niihkeä että ei piirtänyt 60-80-luvuilla kaavakarttoihin mitään metroja, säilytti toki aikoinaan Smith& Polvisen ja Helsingin metrotoimiston teettämän länsimetron linjauksen varauksen aika pitkään kaavoissa, mutta ne ei saanut näkyä mitenkään.

Aluerakentamis-grynderitkään eivät laskeneet minkään länsimetron varaan. Huikein suunnitelma, Asuntosäätiön 80 000 asukkaan kaupunki Espoonlahden molemminpuolin sekä Kivenlahteen että Kirkkonummen puolelle "Pohjolan Budapest", oli sekin tarkoitettu pelkäksi autokaupungiksi. Tuskin lienee ollut tarkoitus että asukkaat käyttäisivät Helsingin matkoillaan Masalan asemaa rantaradalla? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Jos nyt tähän on uskomista (Anteron kommentti minulle), niin ilmeisesti Espoolla ei ole osaa eikä arpaa siihen, että se on autokaupunki? Valtio vaan kävi rakentamassa tiet ja sillä hyvä?

Tämän lisäksi Helsingin nykyisetkin liikennesuunnitelmat ovat seudullisia, vrt. lentokenttämetro tai jokeri-bussi/ratikka.
Helsinki on tehnyt erilaisia kaavailuita aina muiden puolella ja hyvä niin. Jos Espoo olisi ollut päättämässä, niin olisi jotenkin kummallaisesti käynyt niin, että missään ei ole raiteita ja ilkeä valtio vaan vetäisisi motaria joka nurkalle ja kukaan ei voisi sille mitään, huolimatta siitä, että kunta vastaa kaavoituksesta...

Marinaa on muuten enemmän tämä esim. Anteron sitkeä yritys todistaa, että Espoo ei olisi autokaupunki omasta tahdostaan. Espoo on omasta tahdostaan juuri sellainen kun on ja faktat puhuvat puolestaan: Helsingillä on tiivis rakenne ja kaupunkiraideliikenne, Espoolla ei eteläosassaan ole mitään sellaista, kiitos sen oman autokaupunki-ideologian, joka tietenkin on Helsingin ja valtion vika, Espoo onkin viaton uhri, ei ne olis halunneet niitä autoteitä sinne!

P.S Nyt tuli minulle uutta tietoa! Espoon sisäinen liikenne yhtä hyvää kuin stadissa? Joopa joo...

P.P.S http://www.lansimetro.fi/index.php?o...emid=58&cid=54

----------


## antaeus

> Helsingin "ase" neuvotteluissa ei ollut uhata liittää koko Espoota Helsinkiin, mutta ehkä kyllä saada esim aikaiseksi rajansiirto niin että TKK:n ja muut Otaniemen valtionlaitosten maa-alueet liitettäisiin Helsinkiin, ja Helsinki olisi sitten voinut rakentaa omalla alueellaan metron Otaniemeen.


Anteeksi tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä 'pakkoliittämisestä' te puhutte? Voiko joku kunta Suomessa pakolla liittää toisen kunnan aluetta itselleen?

Tällä puolella Itämerta niin kauan asuneena en ole koskaan kuullutkaan tuollaisesta asiasta!

----------


## antaeus

> Olen (helsinkiläisenä) samaa mieltä. Pk-seudun kunnat olisi pitänyt yhdistää jo kauan sitten. Helsinkiläiselle veronmaksajalle se tulee tietysti kalliiksi, ihan niin kuin vesilaitoksenkin yhdistäminen, kun pitää maksella harvaanasuttujen naapurikuntien infraa, mutta kokonaisuutena ei ole mitään tolkkua siinä, että vaikkapa nyt tällä metroasialla kalistellaan sapeleita ja kiristellään hampaita teennäisen kunnanrajan yli.
> 
> Ymmärrän hyvin Sistosen lausunnot HS:ssa siitä, että luottamus Helsinkiin on "ohutta" eli olematonta, sillä vaikka Espoo metroon taipuikin, niin tavallaan Helsinki on pettänyt espoolaispoliitikot, kun se kuitenkin edelleen ajaa kuntaliitosta kulisseissa.


Miksi ei voi mieluummin luoda uutta päättäjä-tasoa, esim Osavaltio, Landsting, Region Helsinki? Jolla olisi vastuuta esim jätehuollosta, liikenteestä, ja övergripande stadsplanering (en muista mitä se on suomeksi näin iltasella...).
Kuntien yhteenlöyminen huonontaisi demokratiaa niin kovasti jos päättäjät istuvat vielä kauenpana niistä joiden yli päätetään.

Jo nyt Länsivantaalaiset Martinlaaksossa kokevat että Tikkurila on NIIN kaukana ja siellähän päätökset tehdään vaikka esim Helsingin keskusta on lähempänä geograafisesti.

----------


## Jussi

> Anteeksi tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä 'pakkoliittämisestä' te puhutte? Voiko joku kunta Suomessa pakolla liittää toisen kunnan aluetta itselleen?
> 
> Tällä puolella Itämerta niin kauan asuneena en ole koskaan kuullutkaan tuollaisesta asiasta!


Lounais-Sipoon liittämistä Helsinkiin 2009 alusta taidetaan voitaneen pitää tällaisena pakkoliitoksena.

----------


## Kaid

Käsittääkseni (saatan olla väärässä) varsinaiset "pakkoliitokset", joissa liittymistä haluamaton kunta liitetään osittain tai kokonaan toiseen eivät ole olleet mahdollisia vuonna 1967 (1968?) tehdyn lainmuutoksen jälkeen. Ymmärtääkseni nykyisen lainsäädännön mukaan pakkoliitos on mahdollinen ainoastaan, jos liitos parantaa huomattavasti liitettävän alueen palveluita (kuten on katsottu tapahtuvan Sipoossa).

----------


## kouvo

> Ymmärtääkseni nykyisen lainsäädännön mukaan pakkoliitos on mahdollinen ainoastaan, jos liitos parantaa huomattavasti liitettävän alueen palveluita (kuten on katsottu tapahtuvan Sipoossa).


helsingille tuskin olisi tuottanut ylivoimaisen suuria vaikeuksia keksiä perusteluita tähän, olisihan metro parantanut "huomattavasti" Otaniemen palveluita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> helsingille tuskin olisi tuottanut ylivoimaisen suuria vaikeuksia keksiä perusteluita tähän, olisihan metro parantanut "huomattavasti" Otaniemen palveluita.


Jos jousuisit itse reissaamaan vaika pari kertaa viikossa työ- tai opiskeluasioissa Kouvolan ja Otaniemen välillä, niin kyllä risoisi joka kerta kun joutuu erikseen raahautumaan kävellen 1 km kaikkia kamppeita raahaten Helsingin rautatieasemalta bussiasemalle, josta Otaniemen bussi lähtee. Ilmeisesti kulkisit vain omalla autolla kuten kaikki muutkin vastaavassa tilanteessa olevat tekevät.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos jousuisit itse reissaamaan vaika pari kertaa viikossa työ- tai opiskeluasioissa Kouvolan ja Otaniemen välillä, niin kyllä risoisi joka kerta kun joutuu erikseen raahautumaan kävellen 1 km kaikkia kamppeita raahaten Helsingin rautatieasemalta bussiasemalle, josta Otaniemen bussi lähtee. Ilmeisesti kulkisit vain omalla autolla kuten kaikki muutkin vastaavassa tilanteessa olevat tekevät.


On muuten kyllä toinenkin vaihtoehto: rautatieasemalta metrolla Ruoholahteen ja siellä vaihto bussiin. Kävelymatka (ainakin ulkona) jää lyhyemmäksi kuin rautatieasemalta Kamppiin, vaikka täytyykin kulkea tunnelin kautta siihen juuri ennen Länsiväylän risteystä sijaitsevalle bussipysäkille. Ajallista säästöä ei tosin taida syntyä kun metron vuoroväli rajoittaa etenemisnopeutta.

Varsinkin jos kulkee harvoin eikä tunne tarkkaan linjojen reittejä ja aikatauluja, ja toisaalta on menossa Länsiväylän varrelle paikkaan johon pääsee monella linjalla, tuo Ruoholahden pysäkki on myös käytännöllisempi. Kampissa joutuu ensin yrittämään selvittää monitoreista mikä bussi on lähdössä ensimmäisenä ja sitten kun myöhästyy yhdestä, joutuu pahimmillaan säntäämään ihan toiseen päähän hallia jotta ehtii seuraavaan (eri linjan) bussiin. Toinen vaihtoehto on koettaa päättää yksi tietty vuoro johon tähtää ja istua sitten odottamassa useita minuutteja että bussi lähtee. Ruoholahdessa kaikki bussit ajavat peräkkäin joten on suhteellisen helppoa nousta mihin tahansa niistä.

Paras vaihtoehto olisi toki päästä Espooseen suoraan rautatieasemalta, mutta eihän siihen periaatteessa metroa tarvittaisi vaan pikaraitiotie olisi ihan yhtä toimiva. Tai jopa bussit sopivin järjestelyin.

Sitä vaan en ymmärrä miksi piti rakentaa valtava Kampin terminaali, jos muutaman vuoden päästä länsimetron tullessa käyttöön sitä ei tarvita ja sille joudutaan miettimään uutta käyttöä. Kaukoliikenne ei tarvinne läheskään yhtä paljon tilaa ja lisäksi sijainti erillään rautatieasemasta on matkustajalle hankala. (Tulkitsen tämän niin, että Kampin linja-autoasemakenttä haluttiin ensisijaisesti muuttaa liikekeskukseksi, jonka liitännäisosana nykyinen terminaali toimii.)

Menee ohi aiheesta, mutta täytyy vain valitella että samanlainen pöljyys on vallalla Tampereella, missä myös päädyttiin "hajautettuun matkakeskukseen" eikä käytännössä linja-autoaseman ja rautatieaseman välillä ole mitä yhteyttä, ei loogisesti eikä fyysisesti -- ei edes viitoitettua kävelyreittiä niille jotka eivät tunne kaupunkia. Jotta voidaan oikeasti puhua matkakeskuksesta, nämä pitäisi olla kytkettynä jollain yhteydellä, esim. jalankulkutunnelilla tai muulla katetulla ja viitoitetulla kävelyreitillä, kenties jopa liukukäytävällä (?).

Palatakseni aiheeseen: kyllä metrolla varmasti voidaan perustella palvelutason paraneminen jollain alueella niin, että sitä voi jopa käyttää tekosyynä kuntarajojen tarkistuksille. Mutta silloin käytetään taas tätä suomalaista nurinkurista logiikkaa, että halutaan tehdä jotain ja sitten etsitään perustelut jostain väen vängällä. Jos tavoitteena olisi pelkkä palvelutason parantaminen, niin se hoituisi muutenkin kuin metrolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paras vaihtoehto olisi toki päästä Espooseen suoraan rautatieasemalta, mutta eihän siihen periaatteessa metroa tarvittaisi vaan pikaraitiotie olisi ihan yhtä toimiva. Tai jopa bussit sopivin järjestelyin.


Pikaraitiotiehen puuttui Helsingillä valmiutta ja kiinnostusta, ja länsiväyläbussien olisi pitänyt osata lentää että ne pääsisivät Mannerheimintien yli. Väliaikaisratkaisu jolla olisi voitu elää vielä n 10-15 vuotta olisi ollut erillinen Jokeri-tyyppinen tiheään kulkeva heiluribussilinja rautatieaseman ja Otaniemen välille. Mutta kellään osapuolella ei ollut kiinostusta perustaa sellaistakaan.




> Sitä vaan en ymmärrä miksi piti rakentaa valtava Kampin terminaali, jos muutaman vuoden päästä länsimetron tullessa käyttöön sitä ei tarvita ja sille joudutaan miettimään uutta käyttöä. Kaukoliikenne ei tarvinne läheskään yhtä paljon tilaa ja lisäksi sijainti erillään rautatieasemasta on matkustajalle hankala. (Tulkitsen tämän niin, että Kampin linja-autoasemakenttä haluttiin ensisijaisesti muuttaa liikekeskukseksi, jonka liitännäisosana nykyinen terminaali toimii.)


Uuden bussiaseman paikasta kiisteltiin kymmeniä vuosia eri instansseissa. Rautatieasema/Töölönlahti uudeksi bussiaseman paikaksi ei jostain systä kelvannut kaupungille vaikka Alvar Aalto sitä alunperin ehdotti.




> Menee ohi aiheesta, mutta täytyy vain valitella että samanlainen pöljyys on vallalla Tampereella, missä myös päädyttiin "hajautettuun matkakeskukseen" eikä käytännössä linja-autoaseman ja rautatieaseman välillä ole mitä yhteyttä, ei loogisesti eikä fyysisesti -- ei edes viitoitettua kävelyreittiä niille jotka eivät tunne kaupunkia. Jotta voidaan oikeasti puhua matkakeskuksesta, nämä pitäisi olla kytkettynä jollain yhteydellä, esim. jalankulkutunnelilla tai muulla katetulla ja viitoitetulla kävelyreitillä, kenties jopa liukukäytävällä (?).


Eli eiköhän ne ole ihan samat kiistat siellä teilläpäin.




> Palatakseni aiheeseen: kyllä metrolla varmasti voidaan perustella palvelutason paraneminen jollain alueella niin, että sitä voi jopa käyttää tekosyynä kuntarajojen tarkistuksille. Mutta silloin käytetään taas tätä suomalaista nurinkurista logiikkaa, että halutaan tehdä jotain ja sitten etsitään perustelut jostain väen vängällä. Jos tavoitteena olisi pelkkä palvelutason parantaminen, niin se hoituisi muutenkin kuin metrolla.


Taustalla on ollut enemmän arvovaltakysymyksiä. Joka tapauksessa se tuntuu hiukan nurinkuriselta että Espoo on haalinnut alueellensa Helsingin vastaiselle rannalle joukon Suomen suurimpia yrityksiä sekä valtionlaitoksia ja Teknillisen korkeakoulun, ja ylpeilee tietysti niillä, mutta järjestää liikenteen niihin pääkaupungin keskustasta pelkästään autoilla ja busseilla joilla perille löytäminen on vaikeaa.

***** Kaikille joukkoliikennefoorumilaisille Rauhallista Joulua *****

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> helsingille tuskin olisi tuottanut ylivoimaisen suuria vaikeuksia keksiä perusteluita tähän, olisihan metro parantanut "huomattavasti" Otaniemen palveluita.


Joukkoliikenteen osalta pakkoliitos olisi saattanut olla perusteltua (ottamatta kantaa siihen, missä muodossa raideliikenne olisi etelä-Espooseen pitänyt viedä), mutta palveluihin sisältyy paljon muutakin kuin tämän foorumin aihe.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laita ihmeessä!


Seuraavassa niitä karttoja kirjasta: *Espoo -oma lukunsa kaupunkisuunnittelun, kaupunkirakentamisen ja kaavoitushallinon kehitys vuoteen 2000 (Pertti Maisala 2008)*

1. Kuva: Espoon itäosa Eliel Saarisen Suur-Helsinki -suunnitelmasta 1918. Varmaan tuttua tavaraa teille kaikille. Raitiotie kiertää Laajalahden ympäri. 



2. Kuva: Helsingin kaupungin/Hans Sahlbergin huikea esikaupunkiraitiotiesuunnitelma vuodelta 1949, Helsingin länsipuoli:


Huomioikaa kuinka monta rataa sillä olisi Espoosen: peräti 5 raitiotietä + rantarata. Espooseen johtavista raitioteistä ei yksikään kulje Lauttasaaren kautta, vaan haaroittuvat kaikki Munkkiniemestä!

3. ja 4. Kuva: Asemakaavapiirroksia Matinkylästä metroineen (Arkkitehtitsto Kråkström - Korhonen 1959 ja 1963, siis ei Espoon kunnan kaavoitusviranomaisten teettämä kaava, vaan luultavasti Matinkylän maiden omistajan):
 

Metro näkyy kartoissa Länsiväylän alapuolella katkoviivana. Ainoita näin tarkkoja karttoja Espoosta joita olen nänhyt joihin metro tai muu raideliikenne kuin rautatie on ylipäänsä piirretty karttaan!

5. Kuva: Asuntosäätiön huikea "Pohjolan Budapest" -suunnitelma vuodelta 1963. Tähän 80000 asukkaan kaupunkiin joka leviää Espoonlahden kummallekin puolelle sekä Espoon että Kirkkonummen alueille piti liikenteen hoitua kokonaan kumipyörin. Suunnitelmasta toteutui vain Espoon puolisko joka nykyään tunnetaan Kivenlahtena.



Jatkuu seuraavassa viestissä

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lisää karttoja kirjasta: *Espoo -oma lukunsa kaupunkisuunnittelun, kaupunkirakentamisen ja kaavoitushallinon kehitys vuoteen 2000 (Pertti Maisala 2008)*

6. Kuva: Helsingin seudun runkokaavakarttaa vuodelta 1968 johon Smith&Polvisen suunnitelman mukainen länsimetro on piirretty, mutta koko kartta on kaaviomainen ja epätarkka:


7. Kuva: Espoon yleiskaavakarta 1960-70 lukujen taitteesta. Metroa ei ole piirretty ollenkan, mutta Tapiolasta Matinkylään länsiväylän poikki kulkeva valkoinen viiva on metrovaraus:


8. Kuva: Helsingin metrotoimiston laatimia länsimetron vaihtoehtoisia linjauksia vuodelta 1974:


9. ja 10. Kuva: Espoon 1990-luvun alun raideliikenneselvityksen kartta ja asemien rakentamistiheyttä kuvaava kaavio. Sen vaihtoehdon mukaan johon kuului länsimetro ja Jokeri:




Jatkuu seuraavassa viestissä

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

_...jatkuu_

11. Kuva: Tässä viimeisenä on se Espoon KSV:n laatima kartta pikaraitiotieverkostosta vuodelta 1991, josta haluaisin kysyä Anterolta ja muilta jotka mahdollisesti olivat mukana Espoon Pikaratikka -kansanliikkeessä 1990-luvulla, että onko tämä se sama suunnitelma jota YTVkin esitti v 1994, ja joka oli huonompi kuin kansanliikkeen suunnittelma, vai onko tämä jokin ennennäkemätön? 

Joka tapauksessa tässä on erikoista se, että pikaraitiotie päättyy idässä Keilaniemeen. Oliko sen tarkoitus jatkaa ollenkaan Helsingin keskustaan, vai pitikö kulkea bussilla tai metrolla vai millä sinne?




_**** Kaikille joukkoliikennefoorumilaisille Rauhallista Joulua ****_


t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos nyt tähän on uskomista (Anteron kommentti minulle), niin ilmeisesti Espoolla ei ole osaa eikä arpaa siihen, että se on autokaupunki? Valtio vaan kävi rakentamassa tiet ja sillä hyvä?


Väität siis, ettei ole mitään merkitystä espoolaiselle päätöksenteolle sillä, että valtio rakentaa sille ilmaiseksi pääkatuja? Länsiväylä, Turunväylä ja Kehä 2 ovat vastaavia asioita, kun jos valtio ilmoittaisi, että keskustatunneli on valtakunnallisesti tärkeä pääväylä ja valtio kustantaa sen, jos vain Helsinki piirtää sille kaavan. Nyt Helsinki on mielestäsi hyvä joukkoliikennekaupunki, kun se ei vielä ole päättänyt rakentaa keskustatunnelia. Oliko se sitä vielä ennen SDP:n takinkääntöä asiassa? Enta mikä Helsinki mielestäsi olisi sitten, kun se sallisi tunnelin valtion varoilla?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> 11. Kuva: Tässä viimeisenä on se Espoon KSV:n laatima kartta pikaraitiotieverkostosta vuodelta 1991, josta haluaisin kysyä Anterolta ja muilta jotka mahdollisesti olivat mukana Espoon Pikaratikka -kansanliikkeessä 1990-luvulla, että onko tämä se sama suunnitelma jota YTVkin esitti v 1994, ja joka oli huonompi kuin kansanliikkeen suunnittelma, vai onko tämä jokin ennennäkemätön?


Ei tämä ole sama kuin YTV:n tekemä vastustussuunnitelman ESRA:lle, mutta hyvin samantapainen. ESRA:ssa oli 10 haaraa ja ratikat palvelivat samaan tapaan vaihdotta kuin bussilinjat. Kaksihaaraisena kuten tämä tai YTV:n vastasuunnitelma tarvitaan edelleen liityntäbussiliikennettä.

ESRA:n ja tämän 2-haaraisen merkittävä toinen ero on siinä, että ESRA:n haaroittuva linjasto ei palvele yhteyksiä alueiden välillä vaan ainoastaan alueilta Helsinkiin. 2-haarainen yhdistää Länsiväylän etelän ja pohjoisen puolella alueet toisiinsa mutta ei Länsiväylän yli. ESRA vastaa kuitenkin paremmin olemassa olevaa kysyntää kuten voi havaita nykyisestä bussilinjastosta. Eniten matkustajia ja vuoroja on Helsinkiin johtavilla linjoilla, Espoon sisäisillä vähän.




> Joka tapauksessa tässä on erikoista se, että pikaraitiotie päättyy idässä Keilaniemeen. Oliko sen tarkoitus jatkaa ollenkaan Helsingin keskustaan, vai pitikö kulkea bussilla tai metrolla vai millä sinne?


Ei tuo Keilaniemeen päättyminen ole outoa sikäli, että Espoo ei suunnitellut ratikkaverkkoaan Helsingin puolelle. Leppävaarasta jatkuva nuoli tarkoittaa Jokeria, jonka Helsinki itse oli esittänyt, joten siinä Espoo ei suunnitellut Helsingin puolelle.

Tämä rajojen sisällä pysyminen oli tärkeä poliittinen valinta. Espoo vastusti sitä, että Helsinki piirtää metroa Espooseen ja siten siis suunnittelee Espoon kaupunkia. Eihän silloin Espoolle ole sopivaa esittää suunnitelmia Helsingin alueelle  vaikka liikennejärjestelmän kannalta tämä poliittinen korrektius oli tietenkin täysin typerään tulokseen johtavaa. Paitsi siltä kannalta, että kuvan esittämä Espoon ratikkaverkko on ajateltu palvelemaan vain Espoon sisäistä liikennettä ja Jokeria. Yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan hoituvat edelleen Länsiväylän bussiliikenteenä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Missäs minä niin väitin?
Kehäradan rakentaminen-ketjussa kirjoitin samasta asiasta.

Jos Espoo tekee tietoisen valinnan, että haluaa panostaa autoliikenteeseen, on se silti tietoinen valinta, vaikka valtio maksaa autoteistä enemmän kuin ratikkaraiteista. Kunnilla on kaavoitusmonopoli ja Espoolla on mahdollisuus kaavoittaa siten, että se on vähemmän alueita sitovaa ja tiiviimpää.

Espoo ei sitä kuitenkaan ole tehnyt, vaan on lobannut lisää autotietä. Ei ole olemassa jotakin "valtiota" jossain, vaan valtio olemme me. Meidän yhteiskunnassamme kunnallisella tasolla on suhteellisen iso päätösvalta, koska meillä ei ole osavaltioita tms. On vähän ontuvaa väittää, ettei Espoo ole vastuussa omasta kaavoituksestaan, joka nimenomaan tukeutuu autoliikenteeseen voimakkaasti, riippumatta siitä kuka teitä rakentaa.

SDP:n sinänsä hyvä takinkääntö asiassa ei muuta sitä historiallista faktaa, että Helsinki on kaavoittanut eri tavoin kuin Espoo ja kehittänyt joukkoliikennettä aivan eri tavalla. Helsinki olisi Espoota parempi joukkoliikennekaupunki, vaikka ei-toivottava keskustatunneli rakennettaisiin, sillä meillä on metro, parempi bussiverkko ja ratikat. En ole omia näkemyksiäni sitonut keskustatunneliin, vaan siihen tapaan, jolla kaupunkeja on kehitetty. Keskustatunneli on vain osa tätä pakettia.

Ja eihän Espoo kovin kaukana ole. Jos pitää Espoota onnistuneena joukkoliikennekaupunkina, niin sinnehän voi muuttaa pois huonosta joukkoliikennekaupungista, Helsingistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Espoo tekee tietoisen valinnan, että haluaa panostaa autoliikenteeseen, on se silti tietoinen valinta, vaikka valtio maksaa autoteistä enemmän kuin ratikkaraiteista. Kunnilla on kaavoitusmonopoli ja Espoolla on mahdollisuus kaavoittaa siten, että se on vähemmän alueita sitovaa ja tiiviimpää.


Periaatteilla ja käytännöllä on eronsa. Ei ole yksi ainoa juhlapuhe, jossa puhutaan aivan muuta kuin mitä käytännössä tehdään. Neljän vuoden lautakunta-aikananikin sain kuunnella monet kerrat hienoja puheenvuoroja ja seurata sitten äänestystä, joka meni täysin päin vastoin kuin äänestäjän pitämä puheenvuoro.

Jos oikeasti haluat muuttaa kehityksen suuntaa, se alkaa sen ymmärtämisellä, miksi asiat tapahtuvat ja ovat tapahtuneet kuten ovat. Jos suljet silmäsi rahan vaikutukselta päätöksentekoon, olet auttamattomasti hakoteillä.

Luuletko, ettei Espoo olisi kaavoittanut ratikkaverkkoa tai metroa jo vuosikymmenet sitten, jos valtio tai Helsinki olisi ilmoittanut, että he maksavat ja rakennuttavat, kunhan vaan asemakaava sallii? Jos perehdyt Espoon metron historiaan, voit havaita tähän päivään asti jatkuneen selkeän, johdonmukaisen ja erittäin rationaalin espoolaisen linjan: Espoo ei halua metroa, koska se ei vastaa tarkoitustaan jotta siitä kannattaisi maksaa sen hinta, johon lisäksi ei ole olemassa varoja.

Tämä linja pätee jopa Espoon demareihin, jotka muuten ovat olleet innokkaimmin metron kannalla. Valtion kehyspäätöksen julkistamisaamuna maaliskuussa 2008 valtuuston puheenjohtaja Sistonen (SDP) totesi radiohaastattelussa, että metroa ei Espooseen tule, jos valtion tuki jää noin 100 miljoonaan euroon. Siis jopa heidän kipurajansa oli jossain sadan ja kahden sadan välillä. Se on reaalipolitiikkaa, periaateohjelmista huolimatta.

Saksassa autoteollisuus heiluttelee koko kansantaloutta ja saksalaiselle saksalaisen auton omistaminen on kansalaisvelvollisuus. Silti siellä rakennetaan paljon ja laadukasta joukkoliikennettä, jota myös käytetään paljon. Tuskin se on aivan sattuma, kun osavaltio ja liittovaltio yhdessä rahoittavat joukkoliikennehankkeita 6080 % kalustoineen. Meillä sama tai oikeammin suurempi prosentti pätee tiehankkeisiin, ja autoilu kukoistaa, vaikka koko autoala on tuontitavaraa.

Vain Helsinki on Suomessa niin rikas, että se kykenee rahoittamaan joukkoliikennettä tässä tilanteessa, jossa valtion tuki on ollut rautateitä lukuunottamatta käytännössä 0 % joukkoliikennehankkeisiin (ja ne rautatietukirahatkin ovat vain Helsingin seudulla). Se ei tee Helsingistä muita parempaa, vaikka niin väität. Sillä Helsingistä löytyy yllin kyllin automyönteisyyttä ja toisaalta monista muista kaupungeista joukkoliikenteen menestystä, jos vain on pystytty joukkoliikenteeseen jotain satsaamaan valtion autoliikennerahoituksen paineista huolimatta.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

En sinänsä epäile väitteitäsi, koska olet ollut tilaisuuksissa (lautakunta), joissa minä en. 
Ei ole kuitenkaan Helsingin velvollisuus ajatella Espoon puolesta, nimenomaan ajatuksilla ja asenteilla tässä on paljon merkitystä.
Olen itse tietoinen siitä, että Helsingissä on automyönteisyyttä ja aika paljon, mutta ei se muuta Espoon osalta tosiseikkoja. Jos minä näpistän suklaapötkön, ei se mitenkään nyt kerro siitä, että joku muu ei näpistäisi tai tekisi samoin kuin minä.

Espoo on edelleen, tänään ja huomennakin 26.12.2008 vastuussa omasta kaavoituksestaan, kuten jokainen Suomen kunta. Valtion velvollisuus olisi toki ollut tarjota riittäviä porkkanoita ja osuuksia esim. raitiotiehankkeisiin, mutta ei se vastuukysymystä muuta. Kyse on preferensseistä ja Espoon tietoisista valinnoista. Myöhemmin voidaan sitten spekuloida mitä hyvänsä siitä, mitä Espoo olisi tehnyt, jos Iso Paha Susi Helsinki tai valtio olisi tehnyt jotain toisin.

Espoo oli 2007 kunta, joka ei muistaakseni saanut ollenkaan nk. valtionosuuksia. Rikas Espoo olisi voinut halutessaan a) lobata b) rakentaa ratikan, pikaratikan c) tai tihentää bussiliikennettä maksamalla kuntien hallitsemalle YTV:lle enemmän. Espoolla on ollut siis yllin kyllin vaihtoehtoja parantaa julkisen liikenteen tilaa omilla toimenpiteilläänkin.

Loppujen lopuksi vain tulos ratkaisee: tulos on se, että Helsingillä on metro, ratikkaverkko, joka on ollut katkeamattomassa käytössä, sekä suuria kehityssuunnitelmia verkon suhteen kuten myös bussiliikenteen suhteen. Espoolla näitä ei ole. Faktaa on se, että kunnilla on kaavoitusmonopoli.Itse hämmästelen, että helsinkiläinen kunnallispolitiikko jaksaa noin paljon mollata Helsinkiä, kun on kuitenkin selvästi nähtävissä, että Espoon kiinnostus joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen on ollut hyvin vähäistä.

Länsimetro on selkeä edistysaskel ja sen vaikutukset ovat kauaskantoisia. En itse pidä metroa välttämättä optimiratkaisuna, mutta ehdottomasti parempana kuin sellaisen kuvitteellisen kaupungin joukkoliikennettä, jonka pohjana olisi Espoon asenteet ja kuvitelmat.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ei tuo Keilaniemeen päättyminen ole outoa sikäli, että Espoo ei suunnitellut ratikkaverkkoaan Helsingin puolelle. Leppävaarasta jatkuva nuoli tarkoittaa Jokeria, jonka Helsinki itse oli esittänyt, joten siinä Espoo ei suunnitellut Helsingin puolelle.
> 
> Tämä rajojen sisällä pysyminen oli tärkeä poliittinen valinta. Espoo vastusti sitä, että Helsinki piirtää metroa Espooseen ja siten siis suunnittelee Espoon kaupunkia. Eihän silloin Espoolle ole sopivaa esittää suunnitelmia Helsingin alueelle  vaikka liikennejärjestelmän kannalta tämä poliittinen korrektius oli tietenkin täysin typerään tulokseen johtavaa. Paitsi siltä kannalta, että kuvan esittämä Espoon ratikkaverkko on ajateltu palvelemaan vain Espoon sisäistä liikennettä ja Jokeria. Yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan hoituvat edelleen Länsiväylän bussiliikenteenä.


Jos nuo pikaratikkaradat (1991 suunnitelma) on tarkoitettu vain Espoon sisäisiksi yhteyksiksi, on mielestäni vieläkin oudompaa, etteivät ne palvele Otaniemeä ollenkaan.

Nuo pikaratikkareitit on selvästi suunniteltu kulkevan mahdollisimman suoraviivaisesti. Tästä seuraa esimerkiksi se, että Olarissa Ylismäentien ja Ruomelantien välinen kerrostaloalue jää melko huonolle palvelulle pysäkin ollessa Kuitinmäenkaaren varressa. 

Tuostahan löytyy miltei nykyisen metrolinjauksen mukainen rata Kivenlahdesta Tapiolaan jos vain olisi valinnut Iivisniemen kohdalla pohjoisemman linjauksen ja Niittymaan kautta Matinkylän ja Tapiolan välillä kulkevan vaihtoehdon. Tuolla linjauksella Tapiolan ja Kivenlahden välillä ei suunnitellulla pikaratikalla olisi ollut kuin yksi pysähdys enemmän kuin nykyisissä metrosuunnitelmissa. Itse asiassa kun ottaa huomioon nykysuunnitelmissa olevan varauksen asemaa varten Niittykummun kohdalla, taitaa pysähdysmäärät olla suunnitelmissa täsmälleen samat (pikaratikalla yksi pysähdys enemmän Espoonlahdessa, kun metrolla on mahdollisesti pysähdykset sekä Niittymaassa että Niittykummussa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuostahan löytyy miltei nykyisen metrolinjauksen mukainen rata Kivenlahdesta Tapiolaan jos vain olisi valinnut Iivisniemen kohdalla pohjoisemman linjauksen ja Niittymaan kautta Matinkylän ja Tapiolan välillä kulkevan vaihtoehdon...


Oikea havainto. Verkkohan muodostuu metrolinjan tilavarauksesta, Jokerin Espoon osuudesta ja Länsiväylän pohjoisella puolella kulkevasta radasta, joka on ainoa uusi ajatus. Asemat ja asemavälit on kopioitu metrosta. Kokonaisuudessa kyse onkin oikeastaan metron tekemisestä kevyemmällä tekniikalla eli halvemmalla kuin helsinkiläinen metro.

Nykyisestä näkökulmasta  ainakin niiden mielestä, jotka joukkoliikenteen teknologioita tuntevat  tämä vuoden 1991 suunnitelma näyttää varsin alkeelliselta. Se on edelleen liityntäliikennejärjestelmä, joka eroaa helsinkiläisestä metrosta kevyemmän rata- ja kalustoratkaisun osalta, mutta ei juuri toiminnallisesti.

Mutta täytyy ymmärtää suhteuttaa tuo omaan aikaansa. 1990-luvun alussa elettiin kansainvälisestikin aikaa, jolloin saksalaista Stadtbahnia sovellettiin yleisesti kevyempänä metrona. Strasbourgin metropäätös oli kumottu vasta pari vuotta aikaisemmin ja ratikka oli rakenteilla, mutta valmistui vasta 3 vuotta tuon Espoon suunnitelman esittämisen jälkeen. Ranskalainen modernien raitioteiden boomi oli vielä edessä, vaikka Nantes olikin avannut raitiotien jo 1985.

Espoon ajatukset olivat tuolloin paljolti kierrätysoppia USA:sta, jossa sovellettiin Saksan 1970-luvun Stadtbahneja uusina Light Raileina. Itsekin uskoin noihin aikoihin korkealattiaiseen Stadtbahniin, joka oli uusinta, mitä olin raideliikenteessä silloin nähnyt. Tärkeätä oli silloin mahdollisuus rakentaa raideliikennettä Helsingin ja muun perinteisen metron tekniikkaa halvemmalla. Verkon toimivuus, matkustajapalvelu ja vaihtojen minimointi olivat asioita, joista välittäminen oli vasta tulossa. Sillä tuolloin uskottiin yleisesti vielä siihen, että välineen nopeus ratkaisee, eikä ymmärretty, että ovelta-ovelle -aika on ratkaiseva ja muut palvelutasotekijät kuten vaihdot jopa merkittävämpiä kuin pelkkä matka-aika.

Nyt, 17 vuotta myöhemmin, Helsingin seudulla ei edelleenkään ole nykyaikaista raideliikennettä, ainoastaan vanhanaikaista katuratikkaa ja raskasta metro- ja junaliikennettä. Jokeria vasta suunnitellaan ulkomaisen konsultin avustuksella ja Laajasalon Koirasaarentien ratkaisu on valitettavasti vielä menneestä maailmasta. RaideYVA:ssa oli 16 vuotta myöhemmin täsmälleen sama ajatus kuin tuossa 1991-suunnitelmassa. Eli kovin paljon pidemmällä ei olla vieläkään.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse hämmästelen, että helsinkiläinen kunnallispolitiikko jaksaa noin paljon mollata Helsinkiä, kun on kuitenkin selvästi nähtävissä, että Espoon kiinnostus joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen on ollut hyvin vähäistä.


En liene ainakaan menestyvä kunnallispoliitikko, ja lautakunnassakin koin roolini kaupunkilaisia edustavana asiantuntijana  mikä ei tainnut aivan kaikkien mieleen olla. Mutta en oikein ymmärrä, miksi helsinkiläisen pitäisi olla enemmän kiinnostunut naapurikaupungin kuin oman kaupunkinsa ongelmista. Helsingin asia ei ole kaavoittaa Espoota, ja espoolaisten syyttäminen oman kaupukikeskustamme liikenneongelmista on minusta puhdasta selittelyä.

Länsiväylää tulee Helsingin keskustaan täsmälleen niin paljon autoja kuin Porkkalankadun liikennevalot läpäisevät ja kaupungissa on pysäköintipaikkoja. Espoosta tulevaa autoliikennettä rajoitetaan pysäköinti- ja katuratkaisuin Helsingissä, ei vaatimalla Espoota rakentamaan metroa.

Enkä näe mitään asiaperustetta sen enempää suunnitelmien kuin toteutuneen rakentamisen kohdalla väittä Espoota Helsinkiä huonommaksi lähiövyöhykkeen kaavoittamisessa ja rakentamisessa. Siksi pidän asiattomana Espoon moittimista Helsinkiä huonommaksi. Espoolla ei ole ennen autoistumista rakennettua ruutukaava-aluetta, joka pakoittaisi ylläpitämään joukkoliikennettä kuten Helsingin keskustassa.

Sipoon alue on ensimmäinen tapaus, jossa Helsinki sitten Munkkiniemen aikoo rakentaa joukkoliikennekaupunkia kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle. Vasta sen kohdalla Helsinki on Espoota parempi, jos alueesta myös toteutuu joukkoliikennekaupunki. Kruunuvuorenranta ja Laajasalo eivät vielä tällaista olleet, sillä kun aloitin lautakunnassa 2005, suunnitelmissa tarjottiin samanlaista autolähiörakentamista kuin muuallakin Itä-Helsingissä. Moitin sitä varsin kärkevästikin, ja päättyvänä valtuustokautena suunnitelmat ovat muuttuneet. Vaikka autoliikenteen kalliit ratkaisut aiotaankin toteuttaa ratikasta huolimatta.

Antero

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Jos jousuisit itse reissaamaan vaika pari kertaa viikossa työ- tai opiskeluasioissa Kouvolan ja Otaniemen välillä, niin kyllä risoisi joka kerta kun joutuu erikseen raahautumaan kävellen 1 km kaikkia kamppeita raahaten Helsingin rautatieasemalta bussiasemalle, josta Otaniemen bussi lähtee.


Eikös Elielin aukiolta lähde seutulinjat 194 ja 195 Munkkiniemen kautta Otaniemeen ja edemmäs? Matkustaja osannee valita, haluaako mieluummin lyhyen kävelymatkan Elielille vai lyhyemmän (bussi)matka-ajan (sekä mahdollisesti lyhyemmän bussin odotusajan) Kampissa.

Pasilan asemalta päässee Otaniemeen seutulinjoilla 505 ja 506.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä rajojen sisällä pysyminen oli tärkeä poliittinen valinta. Espoo vastusti sitä, että Helsinki piirtää metroa Espooseen ja siten siis suunnittelee Espoon kaupunkia. Eihän silloin Espoolle ole sopivaa esittää suunnitelmia Helsingin alueelle  vaikka liikennejärjestelmän kannalta tämä poliittinen korrektius oli tietenkin täysin typerään tulokseen johtavaa. Paitsi siltä kannalta, että kuvan esittämä Espoon ratikkaverkko on ajateltu palvelemaan vain Espoon sisäistä liikennettä ja Jokeria. Yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan hoituvat edelleen Länsiväylän bussiliikenteenä.


Liian korrekti politiikka voi johtaa siihen että sitä että toista tilaisuutta ei tule. Jos Espoo olisi tosissaan ehdottanut Helsingille v 1990 paikkeilla, että haluaisi pikaraitiotien tai kevyemmän version metrosta Helsingin keskustaan, niin silloin toteuttaminen olis ollut todennäköisempä kuin jos sitä pyytää v 2006.  1990-luvun alussa oli maailmalla ns kombi-tekniikka joilla metroja ja raitioteitä voitiin yhdistää jo tullut tunnetuksi.

Kyllä tuo suunitelma joka karttaan on piirretty on kerrassaan typerä, jos raiteiden ei ole ollut tarkoitus jatkua Helsingin keskustaan päin missään muodossa. Siis vain sisäistä liikennettä varten pari bussilinjaa korvaava pikaraitiotie, jonka päätepisteellä pistetään Helsinkiin menossa olevat matkustajat vaihtamaan ratikasta bussiin kun tullaan Helsingin rajalle, tai vaihtoehtoisesti ajetaan ratikan rinnalla 800 bussilähtöä/vrk/suunta Kamppiin.




> Espoo ei sitä kuitenkaan ole tehnyt, vaan on lobannut lisää autotietä. Ei ole olemassa jotakin "valtiota" jossain, vaan valtio olemme me. Meidän yhteiskunnassamme kunnallisella tasolla on suhteellisen iso päätösvalta, koska meillä ei ole osavaltioita tms. On vähän ontuvaa väittää, ettei Espoo ole vastuussa omasta kaavoituksestaan, joka nimenomaan tukeutuu autoliikenteeseen voimakkaasti, riippumatta siitä kuka teitä rakentaa.


Espoo onnistui lobbaamaan lisää moottoriteitä itselleen nimenomaan aina silloin kun liikenneministeri sattui olemaan espoolainen.




> Enkä näe mitään asiaperustetta sen enempää suunnitelmien kuin toteutuneen rakentamisen kohdalla väittä Espoota Helsinkiä huonommaksi lähiövyöhykkeen kaavoittamisessa ja rakentamisessa. Siksi pidän asiattomana Espoon moittimista Helsinkiä huonommaksi. Espoolla ei ole ennen autoistumista rakennettua ruutukaava-aluetta, joka pakoittaisi ylläpitämään joukkoliikennettä kuten Helsingin keskustassa.


Jos vertaa Espoota pk-seudun 3. suurimpaan kaupunkiin *Vantaasen*, niin selvästi jäljessä  Espoo on Vantaata joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä, ja tulee aina olemaan, vaikka länsimetro joskus valmistuisi. Voi olla että Vantaallakin oli liikenne- tai joku muu avainministeri omasta takaa kun päätettiin Martinlaakson radasta ja pääradan kolmansista ja neljänsistä raiteista, ja halkoo Vantaatakin moni tärkeä moottoritie, joissa vantaalaisten politikkojen peukalonjäljet näkyvät, mutta se on varmaa että Helsingin keskustan kaltaista ruutukaava-aluetta siellä ei ollut ainakaan silloin kun niistä hankkeista päätettiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös Elielin aukiolta lähde seutulinjat 194 ja 195 Munkkiniemen kautta Otaniemeen ja edemmäs? Matkustaja osannee valita, haluaako mieluummin lyhyen kävelymatkan Elielille vai lyhyemmän (bussi)matka-ajan (sekä mahdollisesti lyhyemmän bussin odotusajan) Kampissa.
> 
> Pasilan asemalta päässee Otaniemeen seutulinjoilla 505 ja 506.


Niin ovat olemassa nuokin yhteydet, mutta matka- ja odotusaikoinen ovat selvästi metroa hitaampia kun se aikanaan valmistuu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Espoo olisi tosissaan ehdottanut Helsingille v 1990 paikkeilla, että haluaisi pikaraitiotien tai kevyemmän version metrosta Helsingin keskustaan, niin silloin toteuttaminen olis ollut todennäköisempä kuin jos sitä pyytää v 2006.  1990-luvun alussa oli maailmalla ns kombi-tekniikka joilla metroja ja raitioteitä voitiin yhdistää jo tullut tunnetuksi.


Valitettavasti asenneilmasto on muuttunut täysin päinvastaisella tavalla. Helsinki ja YTV eivät suostuneet edes keskustelemaan mistään muusta kuin metron jatkamisesta Espooseen ennen kuin Espoo sanoi, ettei RaideYVA etene, jos siinä ei tutkita ratikkaa Espoon ja Helsingin välille, kuten oli saatu PLJ:n puitteissa sovituksi 2003. 1990-luvulla tällainen oli täysin mahdotonta.

Helsingin asenteesta kertonee omaa kieltään se, että kuten tunnelista tiedämme, alkuperäinen ajatus oli jatkaa metroa Töölön suuntaan. Mutta kun metro kasvoi liian suureksi arvovaltakysymykseksi, Helsinki päätti ryhytä pakottamaan Espoota metron rakentamiseen muuttamalla oman suunnitelmansa ja rakensikin metroaseman Ruoholahteen ja esitti, että Espoon bussit pysähtyvät vastedes sinne. Se, että bussit yhä ajavat Kamppiin lienee tulos Helsingin kannalta vähän isommista asioista, kuten satamaratkaisuista. Joka tapauksessa isottelusta oli se seuraus, että metroa ei saatu Jätkäsaareen, mikä olisi ollut paljon fiksumpi aseman paikka kuin Ruoholahti. Myös mahdollisen länteen jatkamisen kannalta.

Eli 1990-luvun alussa oli todellakin täysin mahdotonta edes puhua ratikasta Espoosta Helsinkiin. Sellaista oli Helsingin seudullinen yhteistyöhalu ja naapurin tilanteen ymmärtäminen.




> Espoo onnistui lobbaamaan lisää moottoriteitä itselleen nimenomaan aina silloin kun liikenneministeri sattui olemaan espoolainen.


Enpä muista tarkkaan kaikkia liikenneministereitä, mutta 1990-luvun alussa ministerinä oli Ole Norrback, kotoisin pohjanmaalta. Ja tuolloin valtio tarjoutui rakentamaan lisäkaistoja Länsiväylälle ja Keilaniemeen uuden liittymän kaarevine siltoineen, joita ei ollut mahdollista tehdä pikaraitiotietä, ainoastaan autoja varten. Tapasin Norrbackin ja hän selitti, että tiet ovat valtion asia kun raideliikenne on kuntien oma asia, eikä valtio siihen puutu.

Luhtanen oli aito espoolainen liikenneministeri, jonka suuri tavoite ei ollut Espoon moottoriteissä vaan Espoon metrossa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Jos vertaa Espoota pk-seudun 3. suurimpaan kaupunkiin *Vantaasen*, niin selvästi jäljessä  Espoo on Vantaata joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä, ja tulee aina olemaan, vaikka länsimetro joskus valmistuisi.


Voitko kertoa konkreettisesti mitä tämä tarkoittaa? Joukkoliikenteen käyttö asukasta kohdenhan on molemmissa kaupungeissa jokseenkin sama, joten käytännön lopputuloksessa eroa ei ainakaan näytä olevan. Autoja Espoossa taitaa kyllä olla enemmän talleissa seisomassa.

----------


## petteri

> Voitko kertoa konkreettisesti mitä tämä tarkoittaa? Joukkoliikenteen käyttö asukasta kohdenhan on molemmissa kaupungeissa jokseenkin sama, joten käytännön lopputuloksessa eroa ei ainakaan näytä olevan.


Tuossa tilastossa on aika iso harha. Espoo saa tuossa vertailussa liikaa krediittiä, kun sen itäisen osan sijainti lähempänä Helsinkiä tuo sille tilastopisteitä.

Oikea tapa verrata Espoon joukkoliikenteen Vantaan joukkoliikenteelle on suunnilleen Espoon Kehä II:n takana olevan osan joukkoliikenteen käytön vertaaminen Vantaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa tilastossa on aika iso harha. Espoo saa tuossa vertailussa liikaa krediittiä, kun sen itäisen osan sijainti lähempänä Helsinkiä tuo sille tilastopisteitä.
> 
> Oikea tapa verrata Espoon joukkoliikenteen Vantaan joukkoliikenteelle on suunnilleen Espoon Kehä II:n takana olevan osan joukkoliikenteen käytön vertaaminen Vantaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.


Näin on. Espoon ja Helsingin välinen raja kulkee lähimmillään 5 km päässä Helsingin keskustasta mutta Vantaan ja Helsingin välinen raja n 10 km päässä. 

Kaikissa 4:ssä pk-seudun kaupungeissa asuneena (ja en ole asunut niissä yhdessäkään vain "pistäytymällä") voin sanoa että Vantaalla on kattavin ja houkuttelevin joukkoliikennetarjonta jos asukastiheys ja olosuhteet yleensä otetaan huomioon. Vantaalle nimenomaan on helppo muuttaa sellaisten perheiden jotka eivät halua sitoutua kahden pirssin hankkimiseen ja ylläpitoon.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin asenteesta kertonee omaa kieltään se, että kuten tunnelista tiedämme, alkuperäinen ajatus oli jatkaa metroa Töölön suuntaan. Mutta kun metro kasvoi liian suureksi arvovaltakysymykseksi, Helsinki päätti ryhytä pakottamaan Espoota metron rakentamiseen muuttamalla oman suunnitelmansa ja rakensikin metroaseman Ruoholahteen ja esitti, että Espoon bussit pysähtyvät vastedes sinne. Se, että bussit yhä ajavat Kamppiin lienee tulos Helsingin kannalta vähän isommista asioista, kuten satamaratkaisuista. Joka tapauksessa isottelusta oli se seuraus, että metroa ei saatu Jätkäsaareen, mikä olisi ollut paljon fiksumpi aseman paikka kuin Ruoholahti. Myös mahdollisen länteen jatkamisen kannalta.


Sataman siirto oli hyvin epävarmaa vielä 1990-luvun puolivälissä. Kampin keskuksen ja myös bussiaseman rakentaminen tosin liittyi satamariitoihin Finnlines varustamon ja Helsingin kaupungin välillä siten että Finnlines  pelasi tosi härskisti ja kiristi Helsinkiä uhkaamalla rakentaa yksityinen satama Kirkkonummelle ja voitti kisan koska sai vaatimuksilallan läpi Helsingin luovuttamaan sille osan osan Kampin kiinteistöstä, ja lupautui siten käyttää Helsingin satamia jatkossakin, kun taas Helsinki sai vaihtokaupassa hyödyttömän maa-alueen Kirkkonummelta. 

Länsiväyläbussien terminaalin siirto Ruoholahteen lienee ollut 1980-luvulla vaikuttaneen ylipormestari Raimo Ilaskiven idea ja uhoamista lähinnä suullisella tasolla, hänen seuraajansa Kari Rahkamo joka astui remmiin v 1991 ei tainnut olla kiinnostunut jatkaa tätä projektia. Ei ainakaan pitänyt meteliä asiasta. 

Siitä en tiedä toimiko Finnlines myös tieten tahtoen Espoon kaupungin bulvaanina asiassa, koska sillä tavalla Kampin bussiterminaalin säilyminen varmistui, sitä lienee mahdotonta tarkistaa niin kauan kuin henkilöt jotka ovat nimensä pistäneet papereihin ovat elossa ja tuskin edes sen jälkeen.

Joka tapauksessa Ruoholahteen rakennettiin metro ensisijaisesti siksi että sinne rakennettiin muiden Euroopan suurkaupunkien esikuvien mukaan entiselle satama- teollisuusaluelle uusi tiivis toimisto- ja asuinkaupunginosa, eikä matka ollut pitkä Kampista. Metron rakentaminen (maanalaisena) Jätkäsaaren ei onnistu geologisten olosuhteiden takia. Toki maan pinnassa tai ilmaratana jos se noususi maan pintaan ennen nykyistä Ruoholahden metroasemaa se onnistuisi, mutta ei liene ajankohtaista enää.




> Eli 1990-luvun alussa oli todellakin täysin mahdotonta edes puhua ratikasta Espoosta Helsinkiin. Sellaista oli Helsingin seudullinen yhteistyöhalu ja naapurin tilanteen ymmärtäminen.


Vai niin, eikö se Jokeri sitten ollut alkuperäisissä suunitelmissa nimenomaan ratikka? 




> Enpä muista tarkkaan kaikkia liikenneministereitä, mutta 1990-luvun alussa ministerinä oli Ole Norrback, kotoisin pohjanmaalta. Ja tuolloin valtio tarjoutui rakentamaan lisäkaistoja Länsiväylälle ja Keilaniemeen uuden liittymän kaarevine siltoineen, joita ei ollut mahdollista tehdä pikaraitiotietä, ainoastaan autoja varten. Tapasin Norrbackin ja hän selitti, että tiet ovat valtion asia kun raideliikenne on kuntien oma asia, eikä valtio siihen puutu.


Lipposen 1. hallituksessa liikenneministerinä toimi yhteen aikaan espoolainen kokoomuslainen Matti Aura,  jonka aikaansaanoksia on Kehä II.




> Luhtanen oli aito espoolainen liikenneministeri, jonka suuri tavoite ei ollut Espoon moottoriteissä vaan Espoon metrossa.


Onneksi niinpäin  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sataman siirto oli hyvin epävarmaa vielä 1990-luvun puolivälissä.


En tunne satamasuunnittelun esihistoriaa. Mutta eivät satamasuunnitelmat ole vasta 1990-luvulla keksittyjä, kun ne ovat olleet käynnissä jo 1990-luvulla.

Joka tapauksessa Ruoholahden asema, josta on päätetty 1980-luvulla, on este Jätkäsaaren ja Lauttasaaren keskustan kautta kulkevalle länsimetrolinjaukselle. Tästä syystä metroasemat niin Ruoholahdessa kuin Lauttasaaressakin jäävät syrjään maankäytön painopisteestä ja siten niiden palvelu on olennaisesti heikompaa. Myös järkevien pintaliikenneyhteyksien järjestäminen molemmille asemille on hankalaa, koska maanpinnalla ei ole tilaa.

Jätkäsaaren geologia ei tietääkseni ole este eteläisemmän metrolinjauksen rakentamiselle. Syvällä joudutaan alittamaan Lauttasaaren salmi nytkin. Jätkäsaaren kalliomaaperän puute vaikuttaa pintarakentamiseen. Esimerkiksi pysäköintiluolat keskitetään entiseen Jätkäsaaren kallioperään, koska vain siinä kallio on kyllin lähellä pintaa. Pysäköintiluolia ei voi rakentaa metrotunnelin syvyydelle ja täyttömaahan rakentaminen on vain kallista.




> Länsiväyläbussien terminaalin siirto Ruoholahteen lienee ollut 1980-luvulla vaikuttaneen ylipormestari Raimo Ilaskiven idea ja uhoamista lähinnä suullisella tasolla...


Pidän kyllä Ruoholahden metroaseman rakentamista aika konkreettisena uhoamisena.  :Wink:  Käsittääkseni sen enempää metro- kuin kaupunkisuunittelijatkaan eivät olleet asiasta innostuneita, vaan olivat toiminnallisesti tarkoituksenmukaisemman Töölön linjauksen kannalla. Siis myös Espoon jatkon näkökulmasta.




> Vai niin, eikö se Jokeri sitten ollut alkuperäisissä suunitelmissa nimenomaan ratikka?


Jokeri ei kulje Helsingin keskustan ja Etelä-Espoon välillä. Ja toisaalta, näethän miten HKL:n silloisen suunnittelujohtajan Santaharjun fiksulle suunnitelmalle kävi, kun Santaharju jäi eläkkeelle 1993.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Jos katsoo pk-seudun karttaa ja merkkaa punaisella kaiken raideliikenteen, voi tehdä yhden huomion: seudun pääkeskuksesta, Helsingin niemeltä ei lähde minkäänlaista raideliikennettä väkirikkaaseen Etelä-Espooseen. 

Syy tähän on, että Espoo on halunnut kaavoittaa autokaupunkia ja muillakin tasoilla estänyt seudullisen yhteistyön. Tämän mallioppilaan track recordiin kuuluu mm. estoton ja suorastaan vastuuton hajakaavoitus, seudullisten organisaatioiden vastustus (seutulippu, ytv jne...) sekä joukkoliikenteen vastustus. Mallioppilas Espoo on tehokkaalla tavalla onnistunut vetkuttelemaan yhteistyökuvioissa ja edistänyt näin erilaisten maakeinottelijoiden yms bisneksiä. Espoon raideliikennefobia hakee vertaistaan läntisessä Euroopassa, sillä harvassa kaupungissa julkinen liikenne on niin vastenmielinen asia kuin Espoossa.

Helsinki teki ehdottomasti järkiratkaisun, kun rakensi metron Ruoholahteen. Kyseessä on tuhansien ihmisten asuin- ja työpaikkaa-alue, jonka tulee kytkeytyä raideliikenteeseen muutoinkin kuin harvakseltaan kulkevan ratikka kasin kautta. Ruoholahti on helposti saavutettavissa metron varren aluekeskuksista ja sen saavutettavuutta tukee se, että yksi metroasemista on Rautatientorilla, jonne saapuvat ihmiset voivat kätevästi vaihtaa metroon ilman hidasta ja jytisevää bussikyytiä läpi Helsingin. Metro Ruoholahteen on ollut investointi meidän Stadiin ja sen tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joka tapauksessa Ruoholahden asema, josta on päätetty 1980-luvulla, on este Jätkäsaaren ja Lauttasaaren keskustan kautta kulkevalle länsimetrolinjaukselle.


Lauttasaaren asemahan tulee juurikin Lauttasaaren keskustaan eli ostoskeskukselle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lauttasaaren asemahan tulee juurikin Lauttasaaren keskustaan eli ostoskeskukselle.


Minä kun olen ymmärtänyt, että se on tulossa ostoskeskuksen alle.

Ainut keino saada nykyinen metrolinja jatkamaan Lauttasaaren ostoskeskuksen kautta, olisi kaivaa putki maan pinnalle tai ainakin lähemmäksi maan pintaa jo ennen Ruoholahden asemaa. Taitaa olla aika haastava urakka.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joka tapauksessa Ruoholahden asema, josta on päätetty 1980-luvulla, on este Jätkäsaaren ja Lauttasaaren keskustan kautta kulkevalle länsimetrolinjaukselle. Tästä syystä metroasemat niin Ruoholahdessa kuin Lauttasaaressakin jäävät syrjään maankäytön painopisteestä ja siten niiden palvelu on olennaisesti heikompaa. Myös järkevien pintaliikenneyhteyksien järjestäminen molemmille asemille on hankalaa, koska maanpinnalla ei ole tilaa.


Espooseen menevä länsimetro olisi ihan hyvin voitu linjata Lauttasaaren eteläosien kautta jos olisi nähty tarpeelliseksi. Ilmeisesti on laskettu sen varaan että keskellä saarta olevat tyhjät läiskät ennemmin tai myöhemin rakennetaan.

Tuohon että Ruoholahden metroaseman sijainti olisi syrjäinen en oikein usko. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lauttasaaren asemahan tulee juurikin Lauttasaaren keskustaan eli ostoskeskukselle.


Lauttasaaren ostari on saaren pohjoisreunalla, ei keskellä. Eteläosiin on rakennettu ja rakennetaan runsaasti asutusta, joilla on omat lähikauppansa. Lauttasaarta on tietoisesti muutettu aivan toisenlaiseksi kuin mikä siitä tehtiin alun perin, jolloin eteläosa varattiin teollisuudelle.

Sitä, miten keskellä Lauttasaarta suunniteltu metroasema on, voi katsella vaikka tämän sivun karttakuvasta.




> Espooseen menevä länsimetro olisi ihan hyvin voitu linjata Lauttasaaren eteläosien kautta jos olisi nähty tarpeelliseksi.


Ei voi, koska metro ei kykene mutkittelemaan kaupunkirakenteen mukaisesti. Helsingin metro on sama asia kuin rautatie: kaupunkirakenteen on sopeuduttava siihen, ei toisin päin. Valmis kaupunkirakenne ei enää sopeudu metroon eikä metro sopeudu valmiiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen.




> Tuohon että Ruoholahden metroaseman sijainti olisi syrjäinen en oikein usko.


Ei se olekaan mikään uskon asia, koska kysymys on yksinkertaisista numeroista. Ruoholahden metroasema on lähempänä Lapinlahden puistoja ja hautausmaita kuin 15.000 asukkaan ja 10.000 työpaikan kaupunginosaa. Hautausmaan asukkaat eivät ole kovin aktiivisa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä  :Sad: . Sijainnin voi tarkistaa tuosta samasta sivusta jolta selviää Lauttasaarenkin aseman syrjäisyys.

Ilman joutavaa uhittelua Espoolle jatko Kampista länteen olisi voitu tehdä sitten kun se Jätkäsaaren tulevaisuuden kanssa olisi ollut mielekästä.




> Metro Ruoholahteen on ollut investointi meidän Stadiin ja sen tulevaisuuteen.


Joo, tarkoitat tietenkin, että näin saatiin Jätkäsaaresta onneksi osa ratikkakaupunkia eikä metrokaupunkia. Ja silti Ruoholahtikin on osa ratikkakaupunkia.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Lauttasaaren ostari on saaren pohjoisreunalla, ei keskellä.


Se, että ostari on Lauttasaaren keskusta, ei tarkoita sitä, että se olisi keskellä Lauttasaarta. Ei Helsingin keskustakaan ole keskellä Helsinkiä. Kun kerran Lauttasaareen tulee yksi metroasema, on ostoskeskus mielestäni täysin itseoikeutettu paikka sille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se, että ostari on Lauttasaaren keskusta, ei tarkoita sitä, että se olisi keskellä Lauttasaarta. Ei Helsingin keskustakaan ole keskellä Helsinkiä. Kun kerran Lauttasaareen tulee yksi metroasema, on ostoskeskus mielestäni täysin itseoikeutettu paikka sille.


Joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa lähdetään kuitenkin siitä, että palvelu on helposti saavutettavissa. Sitä mitataan sijainnilla ja etäisyydellä asunnoista ja työpaikoista.

Helsingin maantieteellinen keskusta on jossain Viikin pelloilla, mutta sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä toiminnallisen keskustan kanssa. Vaikka Vironniemi on tietenkin rannalla ja kaupunki ei ole voinut kasvaa veteen, Vironniemellä on enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä kuin Viikin pelloilla.

Lauttasaaressa maankäytön painopiste ei ole vanhalla ostarilla, kun etelään on tehty runsaasti asuntoja. Eivätkä etelän asukkaat ostaria luultavasti tarvitse, kun heillä on omat markettinsa lähempänä. Lisäksi on vielä saaren länsiosa sekä suunnitelmat lisätä asumista myös sinne.

Jos koko saarta olisi haluttu palvella metrolla samalla lailla, aseman paikka olisi jossain Tallbergin puistotien ja Särkiniementien risteyksen paikkeilla. Siinä olisi tilaa myös liityntäliikenteen pysäkeille toisin kuin ostarin ympärillä. Tosin Lauttasaari on liian iso alue palveltavaksi yhdellä asemalla.

Nyt on valittu, että palvellaan vain yhtä osaa saaresta muiden osien jäädessä selkeästi kehnon joukkoliikennepalvelun varaan. Minusta ratkaisu on huono.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kinastelu Lauttasaaren metroaseman sijainnista ylläesiintyvässä muodossa on jossain määrin hengetöntä. Metroaseman koillispää on lähellä ostoskeskusta, lounaispää melko lähellä Särkiniementien ja Tallbergin puistotien risteystä. Molemmista päistä tulee yhteydet maan pinnalle. Asian voi tarkistaa Länsimetron hankesuunnitelmasta.

Saaren länsiosia tullaan palvelemaan (hankesuunnitelman mukaan) myös Koivusaaren asemalla. Kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolelle metroasemista jäävät pahiten Isonkaaren alueen lounaisin osa sekä melkoinen osa Vattuniemeä. On selvää, että niille alueille järjestetään liityntää. Lauttasaaren aseman siirtäminen 100 tai 200 metriä etelämmäksi ei pelastaisi koko Vattuniemeä liitynnältä. Sitä vastoin pohjoisemmat osat kärsisivät jo melkoisesti. Joukkoliikenteen (kokopäiväisen linjaliikenteen) kannalta melkoisessa katveessa on jo nyt mm. Maamonlahdentien alue (saaren pohjoisnurkkauksessa).

----------


## Kolli

En tarkoita, ikävä kyllä ymmärsit väärin.

Metroasema Ruoholahteen on toteutunut ennen mitään varsinaista päätöstä Jätkän tulevaisuudesta. Metro tuli Ruoholahteen muistaakseni 1993 tai 1994.
Näin Ruoholahden alue sai metron avulla nopean ja tehokkaan yhteyden eri aluekeskuksiin. Mainitsin esimerkkinä myös Rautatientorin, jossa voi vaihtaa metroon junasta, ratikasta tai bussista. Samoin Sörnäinen on suosittu vaihtoasema, sillä moni hyödyntää metroa vaihtamalla kätevästi jo esim h67-autosta jo Sörkassa metroon ja jatkaa sillä esim. Ruoholahden työpaikkaa-alueille tai kuten tuttuni, konservatorioon.

Metron rakentaminen Ruoholahteen on ollut länsimetron ensiaskel ja samalla hyödyttänyt niin ruoholahtelaisia kuin muitankin kaupungin asukkaita. Ruoholahdessa vaihdetaan myös paljon Espoon busseista metroon.

Tähän asiaan ei liity mitenkään se, että alueelle liikennöi hidas katuratikka 8, jolla on kuitenkin iso merkitys alueen kasvaessa ja sen vuoroväliä tulisikin tihentää. Jätkäsaari voi luonnollisesti rajoitetusti tukeutua metroon (h15, uusin suunnitelma), mutta se onko Ruoholahdessa metro tai ei, ei vaikuta Jätkän ratkaisuun suoraan. Metro alueelle tarvittiin ja tarvitaan ehdottomasti, rakennettiin Jätkä tai. Oikeastaan metron olemassaolon tarve vahvistuu Jätkän rakentamisen myötä. Aseman sijainti Jätkään nähden on kuitenkin kaukainen ja tärkeintä onkin tuubin poraaminen länteen, täysin raideliikenteestä vapaalle (kiitos Espoon kiskofobian, huom.) alueelle kuin Jätkään.

Ehkä nyt käsität mitä sanoin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos koko saarta olisi haluttu palvella metrolla samalla lailla, aseman paikka olisi jossain Tallbergin puistotien ja Särkiniementien risteyksen paikkeilla.


Tallbergin puistotien ja Särkiniementien risteys on puiston keskellä. Vain Isokaaren itäpään kerrostalot olisivat aivan metroaseman vieressä. Ostarille olisi n. 500 metrin kävely ja Heikkilänaukiolle vähän vajaa kilometri (mikä on muuten enemmän kuin metroasemalle valitun paikan eteläiseltä sisäänkäynniltä).

Minusta ainakin on parempi, että kun kerran koko Lauttasaarta ei voida palvella yhdellä asemalla ilman liityntäliikennettä, niin palvellaan sitten tiheiten asuttua aluetta eli ostarin ympäristöä mahdollisimman hyvin ja jätetään muut alueet liitynnän varaan (vaikkakin muiltakin alueilta osa alueesta on kävelymatkan päässä). Asemaa ei vaan saa sijoitettua niin, että sekä ostarin ympäristö että Vattuniemi olisivat lyhyen kävelymatkan päässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta ainakin on parempi, että kun kerran koko Lauttasaarta ei voida palvella yhdellä asemalla ilman liityntäliikennettä, niin palvellaan sitten tiheiten asuttua aluetta eli ostarin ympäristöä mahdollisimman hyvin ja jätetään muut alueet liitynnän varaan (vaikkakin muiltakin alueilta osa alueesta on kävelymatkan päässä). Asemaa ei vaan saa sijoitettua niin, että sekä ostarin ympäristö että Vattuniemi olisivat lyhyen kävelymatkan päässä.


Tietenkin asian voi ajatella näin, ja ehkä metron kanssa on pakkokin ajatella juuri näin. Mutta kyllä tässä ollaan aika kaukana hyvästä joukkoliikennesuunnittelusta ja tärkeämpiä ovat muut seikat. Onneksi samanlaisessa tilanteessa on Laajasalon ja Santahaminan kanssa ymmärretty, mikä on oikea ratkaisu. Ja mitä ilmeisemmin tullaan ymmärtämään myös Lounais-Sipoossa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metroasema Ruoholahteen on toteutunut ennen mitään varsinaista päätöstä Jätkän tulevaisuudesta. Metro tuli Ruoholahteen muistaakseni 1993 tai 1994.


Mutta jos nyt kumminkin pysyttäisiin totuudessa eikä menneisyyden unelmissa. Sellaisia ratkaisuja kuin satamatoimintojen siirtäminen ei tehdä parissa vuodessa. Ei myöskään metrolinjauksia.

Ruoholahti avattiin metroliikenteelle 1993, jolloin rakentamisesta on päätetty 1980-luvun puolen välin jälkeen.  Vuosaaren satamasta tehtiin ensimmäinen yleissuunnitelma 1975 ja Jätkäsaaren muuttaminen asuinkäyttöön esitettiin 1984. (Lähde: http://www.vuosaarensatama.fi/historia ) Ruoholahden linjauksesta päätettäessä on siis ollut enemmän kuin hyvin tiedossa, mitä Jätkästä on tulossa.

Metron linjaaminen Jätkäsaareen ei olisi mitenkään estänyt metron jatkamista Espooseen, mutta se ei tietenkään olisi palvellut yhteistyöhenkistä uhittelua ja pelottelua Espoon bussien pysäyttämisestä ennen Kamppia.

Minä olen erittäin tyytyväinen siitä, että Jätkästä tuli ratikkakaupunki, koska siten siellä on parempi joukkoliikenteen palvelu kuin yhden aseman metrokaupunkina. Ja silti halukkaat pääsevät Ruoholahden metroasemallekin. Mutta oikeasti metron kannalta Jätkä ja Töölö olisivat olleet ainoat paikat Suomessa, jossa metrolle olisi jonkinlaisia väestötiheydellisiä perusteita. Myös verkollisesti, sillä toimiva ja älykäs ratkaisu olisi ollut kolmen linjan systeemi siten, että idästä olisi päässyt joko Töölön tai Jätkän suuntaan ja kolmantena olisi ollut Jätkä-Töölö -linja.

Mutta lapsellisen kiukuttelun takia metroa ei niille paikoille tule.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Tietenkin asian voi ajatella näin, ja ehkä metron kanssa on pakkokin ajatella juuri näin. Mutta kyllä tässä ollaan aika kaukana hyvästä joukkoliikennesuunnittelusta ja tärkeämpiä ovat muut seikat.


helsingille ei tuota minkäänlaisia tunnontuskia uhrata Lauttasaaren toimivaa joukkoliikenettä suuremman tarkoitusperän (imagotynkämetron jatke), joka samalla tuhoaa myös E-Espoon toimivat joukkoliikenneyhteydet, tieltä.

----------


## kemkim

> helsingille ei tuota minkäänlaisia tunnontuskia uhrata Lauttasaaren toimivaa joukkoliikenettä suuremman tarkoitusperän (imagotynkämetron jatke), joka samalla tuhoaa myös E-Espoon toimivat joukkoliikenneyhteydet, tieltä.


Lauttasaaren "toimiva" joukkoliikenne ei ole ainakaan siellä asuvien sukulaisteni suosiossa. Bussit matelevat ruuhkissa ja siksipä he vaihtavatkin metroon heti kun se on mahdollista, eli Ruoholahdessa. Mahdollisimman vaikeaksi se on toki tehty. Bussi 20 vie Erottajalle rautatieaseman sijasta, bussi 65A jumittaa Kampissa sujuvan joukkoliikennetunnelin poiston seurauksena, bussi 21V kulkee hidasta reittiä keskustassa. Metro toisi salamannopeat ja täsmälliset vaihdolliset yhteydet keskustaan, maan alla metro kulkee, oli maan päällä mikä ruuhka, lumipyry tai poikkeusjärjestely hyvänsä. Vaihdot sujuvat kätevästi Lauttasaaren ostarilla. Vattuniemestä Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään pääsisi kätevästi yhdellä vaihdolla.

----------


## vristo

> Lauttasaaren "toimiva" joukkoliikenne ei ole ainakaan siellä asuvien sukulaisteni suosiossa. Bussit matelevat ruuhkissa ja siksipä he vaihtavatkin metroon heti kun se on mahdollista, eli Ruoholahdessa. Mahdollisimman vaikeaksi se on toki tehty. Bussi 20 vie Erottajalle rautatieaseman sijasta, bussi 65A jumittaa Kampissa sujuvan joukkoliikennetunnelin poiston seurauksena, bussi 21V kulkee hidasta reittiä keskustassa. Metro toisi salamannopeat ja täsmälliset vaihdolliset yhteydet keskustaan, maan alla metro kulkee, oli maan päällä mikä ruuhka, lumipyry tai poikkeusjärjestely hyvänsä. Vaihdot sujuvat kätevästi Lauttasaaren ostarilla. Vattuniemestä Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään pääsisi kätevästi yhdellä vaihdolla.


Hyvin kiteytetty, Kemkim!

----------


## kouvo

> Lauttasaaren "toimiva" joukkoliikenne ei ole ainakaan siellä asuvien sukulaisteni suosiossa. Bussit matelevat ruuhkissa ja siksipä he vaihtavatkin metroon heti kun se on mahdollista, eli Ruoholahdessa. Mahdollisimman vaikeaksi se on toki tehty. Bussi 20 vie Erottajalle rautatieaseman sijasta, bussi 65A jumittaa Kampissa sujuvan joukkoliikennetunnelin poiston seurauksena, bussi 21V kulkee hidasta reittiä keskustassa.


Mainitsemiisi epäkohtiin olisi varmasti löydettävissä huomattavasti miljardimetroa edullisempia ja parempia ratkaisuja, varsinkin kun ajatellaan millaista tuhoa metro kylvää E-Espoon joukkoliikenteeseen -ja millaisilla kustannuksilla.




> Metro toisi salamannopeat ja täsmälliset vaihdolliset yhteydet keskustaan, maan alla metro kulkee, oli maan päällä mikä ruuhka, lumipyry tai poikkeusjärjestely hyvänsä. Vaihdot sujuvat kätevästi Lauttasaaren ostarilla.


Vaikuttaa suhteellisen koomiselta että joudut vaihtamaan joukkoliikennevehjettä, että pääset Lauttasaaresta keskustaan. Pääsääntöisesti alueilta, jotka sijaitsevat samalla etäisyydellä keskustasta kuin Lauttasaari, on suorat joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Tosin helsingin metrovouhotuksesta suhteellisuudentaju on karannut jo vuosikausia sitten.

----------


## Compact

> Vaikuttaa suhteellisen koomiselta että joudut vaihtamaan joukkoliikennevehjettä, että pääset Lauttasaaresta keskustaan. Pääsääntöisesti alueilta, jotka sijaitsevat samalla etäisyydellä keskustasta kuin Lauttasaari, on suorat joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Tosin helsingin metrovouhotuksesta suhteellisuudentaju on karannut jo vuosikausia sitten.


Hyvin kiteytetty, kouvo!

----------


## vristo

> Vaikuttaa suhteellisen koomiselta että joudut vaihtamaan joukkoliikennevehjettä, että pääset Lauttasaaresta keskustaan. Pääsääntöisesti alueilta, jotka sijaitsevat samalla etäisyydellä keskustasta kuin Lauttasaari, on suorat joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Tosin helsingin metrovouhotuksesta suhteellisuudentaju on karannut jo vuosikausia sitten.


Miten niin joudut vaihtamaan? 
Larun eteläosistahan tulee metronkin aikana olemaan myös suora bussiyhteys keskustaan (esim. h21V) ja monet alueet Lauttasaaren metroaseman vaikutusalueella tulevat olemaan kävelyetäisyyden päässä siitä (esimerkiksi omani on alle 100 metrin päässä). 

Toki se ratikkaratkaisu olisi hieno, mutta itse tutkittuani Anteron lähettämää karttakuvaa, olisin utelias tietämään, että mitä olennaista eroa siinä olisi Helsingin oloissa nykyiseen bussijärjestelmään? Muuta kuin korkeammat liikennöintikustannukset nykyisillä yksikkökoilla? Jotain täytyisi oleellisesti muuttua täällä, että ratikasta tulisi se nykyeuroopalainen joukkoliikenneväline, jollaisena sen ymmärrän parhaimmillaan. Suokaa anteeksi pessimistisyyteni sen suhteen Helsingin kohdalla. 

Muuten: maalataan nykyinen metro viher-keltaiseksi ja laitetaan virroittimet katolle, niin kelpaisiko se leveäraideratikaksi? Siitähän on puhuttu jo kauan tälläkin foorumilla, että ratikan maalaaiminen oranssiksi tekee siitä "metron".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Larun eteläosistahan tulee metronkin aikana olemaan myös suora bussiyhteys keskustaan (esim. h21V).


Onko olemassa jotain indikaatioita siitä, että 21V sitten säilyisi metron valmistuttua? Itse pidän sitä kovin epätodennäköisenä.




> Muuten: maalataan nykyinen metro viher-keltaiseksi ja laitetaan virroittimet katolle, niin kelpaisiko se leveäraideratikaksi? Siitähän on puhuttu jo kauan tälläkin foorumilla, että ratikan maalaaiminen oranssiksi tekee siitä "metron".


Kannattaa erottaa, mikä täällä on sarkastista kommentointia ja todellista argumentointia siitä, miten liikennevälineet määritellään. Kulkuvälineen tyypin vaihtuminen väriä vaihtamalla on nimenomaan kritisointia siitä, miten Helsingissä ollaan ahdasmielisesti määritelty, että ainoastaan juuri Helsingin metron tapainen metro on ainoa oikea metro, eikä mikään muilla standardeilla tehty joukkoliikenneväline voisi olla niin hyvä, että se ansaitsisi nimen metro. Esimerkiksi kaupunkiratojen lähijunat eivät missään nimessä voi olla metro, vaikka niiden ainoa ero matkustajan kannalta on erilainen väritys.

Voidaan toki nimittää vaikka Länsisataman tavarajunia leveäraiteiseksi tavararaitiovaunuksi, mutta ei se muuta mihinkään sitä, millainen väline se on ja mihin se soveltuu hyvin ja mihin huonosti. Joukkoliikennevälineiden nimet ovat usein vain markkinointinimiä, eivätkä kerro niiden ominaisuuksista paljoakaan. Täällä taas keskustellaan yleensä juurikin ominaisuuksista nimien takana eikä anneta markkinoinnin hämärtää todellisuutta.

----------


## vristo

> Onko olemassa jotain indikaatioita siitä, että 21V sitten säilyisi metron valmistuttua? Itse pidän sitä kovin epätodennäköisenä.


Ainakin länsimetron hankesuunnitelmassa mainitaan Lauttasaaren liityntälinjojen (Katajaharju-Lauttasaaren metroasema sekä Vattuniemi-Lauttasaaren metroasema) lisäksi bussilinja 21V (Vattuniemi-Keskusta). Sen lopullista reittiä ei ole käsittääkseni päätetty (Asema-aukiolle vaiko Bulevardia vaikkapa Erottajalle). Itse pidän sitä olennaisena osana ja tukena metrolle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

www.lansimetro.info -sivuston kysymyksiä ja vastauksia -osastossa on niin ikään käsitelty Lauttasaaren bussilinjastoa. Suora lainaus sivulta: "Lauttasaareen on ajateltu kolme bussilinjaa, jotka pysähtyvät sekä Gyldenintien että ostoskeskuksen sisäänkäynneillä. Näillä näkymin kaksi linjoista ajaa Vattuniemestä ostoskeskukselle (toinen länsi- ja toinen itärantaa) ja näistä toinen jatkaa Ruoholahteen ja edelleen keskustan suuntaan."

----------


## vristo

> ... lisäksi bussilinja 21V (Vattuniemi-Keskusta).


 Korjaan vielä itseäni: viime vuoden keväällä päivitetyssä ja nykyiseen muotoonsa tarkistetussa länsimetron hankesuunnitelmassa nämä Lauttasaaren länsimetron aikaiset bussilinjat on muodossa L1, L2 ja L3, joista jälkimmäinen olisi se suora yhteys keskustaan. Sekin tosin menisi Lauttasaaren sekä Ruoholahden metroasemien kautta. Näin ollen muunmuassa Meripuistotien nykyisen kaltainen joukkoliikenne muuttuisi, mutta niin myös Anteronkin ratikkasuunnitelmassa (kartta tämän viestiketjun aiemmassa viestissä).

----------


## kouvo

Siis jokatapauksessa vaikuttaa siltä, että nykyisten suunnitelmien valossa suurimmasta osasta Lauttasaarea katkeaa suorat yhteydet keskustaan. 

  --> Euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä lauttasaarelaisille?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lauttasaaren "toimiva" joukkoliikenne ei ole ainakaan siellä asuvien sukulaisteni suosiossa. Bussit matelevat ruuhkissa ja siksipä he vaihtavatkin metroon heti kun se on mahdollista, eli Ruoholahdessa. Mahdollisimman vaikeaksi se on toki tehty. Bussi 20 vie Erottajalle rautatieaseman sijasta, bussi 65A jumittaa Kampissa sujuvan joukkoliikennetunnelin poiston seurauksena, bussi 21V kulkee hidasta reittiä keskustassa. Metro toisi salamannopeat ja täsmälliset vaihdolliset yhteydet keskustaan, maan alla metro kulkee, oli maan päällä mikä ruuhka, lumipyry tai poikkeusjärjestely hyvänsä. Vaihdot sujuvat kätevästi Lauttasaaren ostarilla. Vattuniemestä Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään pääsisi kätevästi yhdellä vaihdolla.


Kuulostaa tutulta. Asuin itse Puotinharjussa aikana, jolloin kaupunkilaiset ja valtuusto piti pehmittää metron puolelle. Aamuisin pääsi Puotinharjusta Hämeentielle nopeammin Viikin kuin Kulosaaren kautta. Siis autolla. Bussilla ei, sillä kaikki bussilinjat seisoivat 2-kaistaisen Porvoontien ruuhkissa autojen seassa. Jostain kumman syystä nämä ongelmat katosivat heti, kun metropäätös oli nuijittu. Porvoontiestä tuli Itäväylä ja siellä oli omat kaistat busseille. Eikä idässä sen jälkeen ole ruuhkia ollut  edes metron liityntäliikenteen alkaminen ei ruuhkia tuonut. Nyt on ruuhkaa päästä Vuosaaresta Itäväylälle, vaikka sieltä pääsee niin kätevästi metrollakin.  :Smile: 

Kemkimin viestihän vain osoittaa, että Lauttasaaren yhteydet keskustaan on tehty huonoiksi, vaikka ne aiemmin toimivat. Siihen on riittänyt oikeastaan yksi ainoa asia, eli Kampin bussimetron hävittäminen. Nyt kun satamarata kohta on purettu, Larusta saisi todellisen pikabussiyhteyden Helsingin ytimeen suunnilleen pelkällä asfaltoinnilla. Vaan miksiköhän sitä ei tule?

Oisko samasta syystä, kuin ei ole Kampin keskuksen läpi ajavaa bussia. Onhan sieltä käyttämätön ramppi Rautatiekadulle.




> Toki se ratikkaratkaisu olisi hieno, mutta itse tutkittuani Anteron lähettämää karttakuvaa, olisin utelias tietämään, että mitä olennaista eroa siinä olisi Helsingin oloissa nykyiseen bussijärjestelmään? Muuta kuin korkeammat liikennöintikustannukset nykyisillä yksikkökoilla? Jotain täytyisi oleellisesti muuttua täällä, että ratikasta tulisi se nykyeuroopalainen joukkoliikenneväline, jollaisena sen ymmärrän parhaimmillaan. Suokaa anteeksi pessimistisyyteni sen suhteen Helsingin kohdalla.


Ei siinä ole tarkoituskaan olla suurta eroa nykyiseen hyvin toimivaan järjestelyyn. Maankäytön kannalta parhaat linjaukset ovat käytössä jo nyt ja voivat olla myös raitioteinä. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että ratikka pyörii liian pienillä yksiköillä ja siten turhan kalliilla kustannuksilla. Mutta kyllä se kustannuksiltaan bussin päihittää. Olen osoittanut tämän tällä sivulla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> helsingille ei tuota minkäänlaisia tunnontuskia uhrata Lauttasaaren toimivaa joukkoliikenettä suuremman tarkoitusperän (imagotynkämetron jatke), joka samalla tuhoaa myös E-Espoon toimivat joukkoliikenneyhteydet, tieltä.


Lauttasaaren nykyisten liikenneyhteyksien toimivuudesta voi olla montaa mieltä. Kun kävin siellä sännöllisesti 1990-luvulla, kun riiasin nykyistä "hallitusta", niin HKL:n linjoja en käyttänyt muutoin kuin silloin kun oli pakko. Käytin Espoon busseja jotka ajoivat kaikki siihen aikaan Lauttasarentietä pitkin, joilla matka keskustaan kesti olosuhteesta riippuen siedettävät 10-15 minuuttia (HKL:n linjalla 20 olisi kestänyt puoli tuntia ja kävelyt Erottajalta päälle)  Mutta sitten päätettiin Espoossa että Espoon bussit eivät enää paria linjaa lukuunottamatta aja saaren kautta vaan sen ohi länsiväylää pitkin. Länsi-Lauttasaaressa palvelutaso heikkeni niin dramattisesti että aloin kulkea sinne vain autolla. Eikä Lauttasaaresta pääse useimpiin Espoon kohteisiinkaan nykyisin kuin vaihtamalla bussia, että se siitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Kulosaaressa on metroasema saaren pohjoisreunalla ja eteläosasta on vaihdoton bussiyhteys mm. kauppatorille ja Erottajalle. Lauttasaari on Kulosaarta isompi sekä pinta-alaltaan että asukasmäärältään. Jos Lauttasaarenkin metroasema tulee saaren pohjoisosaan, miksi eteläosasta ei olisi edelleen vaihdotonta bussiyhteyttä keskustan suunnalle?

----------


## Kolli

> Mutta jos nyt kumminkin pysyttäisiin totuudessa eikä menneisyyden unelmissa. Sellaisia ratkaisuja kuin satamatoimintojen siirtäminen ei tehdä parissa vuodessa. Ei myöskään metrolinjauksia.
> 
> Ruoholahti avattiin metroliikenteelle 1993, jolloin rakentamisesta on päätetty 1980-luvun puolen välin jälkeen.  Vuosaaren satamasta tehtiin ensimmäinen yleissuunnitelma 1975 ja Jätkäsaaren muuttaminen asuinkäyttöön esitettiin 1984. (Lähde: http://www.vuosaarensatama.fi/historia ) Ruoholahden linjauksesta päätettäessä on siis ollut enemmän kuin hyvin tiedossa, mitä Jätkästä on tulossa.
> 
> Metron linjaaminen Jätkäsaareen ei olisi mitenkään estänyt metron jatkamista Espooseen, mutta se ei tietenkään olisi palvellut yhteistyöhenkistä uhittelua ja pelottelua Espoon bussien pysäyttämisestä ennen Kamppia.
> 
> Minä olen erittäin tyytyväinen siitä, että Jätkästä tuli ratikkakaupunki...joko Töölön tai Jätkän suuntaan ja kolmantena olisi ollut Jätkä-Töölö -linja.
> 
> Mutta lapsellisen kiukuttelun takia metroa ei niille paikoille tule.


Pysytään vaan. Totesin sen yksinkertaisen ja yleisesti tunnetun faktan, että Ruoholahden metro tehtiin ennen kuin satamasta oli mitään virallista päätöstä.
Kun Vuosaari nyt on valmis, on sinänsä turhaa kiistellä hankkeesta. 

Mitä uhitteluun tulee, niin sitä löytyy enemmän autokaupunki Espoosta, joka vastustanut seutulippua ja jätehuoltoa. Ilmeisesti yhteistyön vastustaminen on salonkikelpoista, kun sen tekee joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunki Espoo.

Jätkään tulee ratikka ja hyvä niin, Espoohan ei vastaavanlaisia noin voimakkaasti joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuvia alueita ole halunnut saada aikaan. Onneksi Helsingillä on ollut viisautta ajatella seudullisesti ja edistää seudullista metroa sekä joukkoliikennettä. Espoosta siihen ei ole ollut, paitsi niiden kuvitelmissa, jotka tälläkin foorumilla kertovat, kuinka hieno on raideliikennevapaa, hajakaavoitettu Espoo.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pysytään vaan. Totesin sen yksinkertaisen ja yleisesti tunnetun faktan, että Ruoholahden metro tehtiin ennen kuin satamasta oli mitään virallista päätöstä.


Kunnallisessa hallinnossa tehdään muitakin virallisia päätöksiä kuin valtuuston päätökset. Päätöksentekokäytäntö määritellään johtosäännössä, joka antaa oikeuksia jopa yksittäisille virkamiehille tehdä aivan virallisia ja kuntaa sitovia päätöksiä.

Eli olet väärässä tunnetun faktasi kanssa. Jätkäsaarta on suunniteltu asuinkäyttöön aivan virallisesti jo 1984 ja Vuosaaren satamaa 1975. Eli siinä vaiheessa kun metro on taivutettu Töölön suunnasta Ruoholahteen on ollut tiedossa, että tulee menemään sitten ohi erittäin mittavan asutus- ja työpaikka-alueen.

Eli on tietoisesti tehty metron kannalta erittäin huono päätös. Jos sitä ei ole tiennyt kj. Ilaskivi, niin ainakin sen on tiennyt liikenneuunnittelupäällikkö Salmivaara, joka virka-asemansa vuoksi on ollut tietoinen siitä, mitä virastossa on valmisteltu, suunniteltu ja päätetty. Muistankin lukeneeni jostain, että Salmivaara ei ollut Ruoholahden metron kannalla, mutta Ilaskivi jyräsi asiantuntemuksen yli.




> Kun Vuosaari nyt on valmis, on sinänsä turhaa kiistellä hankkeesta.


Ei ole ollenkaan turhaa tietää ja ymmärtää, mitä on tapahtunut. Muutenhan tehtäisiin aina vain samoja virheitä uudelleen tai ei osattaisi tehdä asioita, jotka onnistuvat. Koko ihmiskunnan sivistys perustuu historian tuntemukseen ja kokemuksesta oppimiseen.




> Mitä uhitteluun tulee, niin sitä löytyy enemmän autokaupunki Espoosta...


Kerropa, miten Espoo on uhitellut Helsinkiä? Tai miten Espoo edes voisi uhitella Helsinkiä?




> ...Espoohan ei vastaavanlaisia noin voimakkaasti joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuvia alueita ole halunnut saada aikaan.


Leppävaara? Kilo? Kauklahden asuntomessualue? Länsiväylän varren aluerakennuslähiöt ovat myöskin varsin joukkoliikennepainotteisia, eikä Espoon lähellä Helsingin keskiarvoa oleva joukkoliikenteen käyttö matkaa/asukas aivan tyhjästä synny.

Kaikesta huolimatta en suinkaan väitä, että en pitäisi Espoota autokaupunkina. Ja se tulee olemaan sitä, vaikka siellä olisi metrokin. Sinun on vain vaikea myöntää, että myös Helsinki on autokaupunki. Se on ollut sitä tähän asti niin paljon kuin käytännössä on ollut mahdollista, ja Helsingin joukkoliikenneratkaisut ovat myös palvelleet tätä tarkoitusta. Metrofaneille vain on vaikea myöntää, että kalliin hankkeen peruste on ollut tukea autokaupunkia tekemällä maanalaisella joukkoliikenteellä lisätilaa autoille maanpinnalla. Lähde: Kaupunginvaltuuston metroaloitteet joulukuulta 1955 sekä Metrotoimikunnan mietintö 1959.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metrofaneille vain on vaikea myöntää, että kalliin hankkeen peruste on ollut tukea autokaupunkia tekemällä maanalaisella joukkoliikenteellä lisätilaa autoille maanpinnalla. Lähde: Kaupunginvaltuuston metroaloitteet joulukuulta 1955 sekä Metrotoimikunnan mietintö 1959.


Täytyy muistaa myös että 1950-luku on niin kaukana menneisyydessä että silloin ei osattu kuvitella miten paljon autoja Suomessa tai Helsingissä tulisi 50-60 vuotta myöhemmin olemaan. Kuviteltiin ehkä että joka toisessa helsinkiläistaloudessa olisi auto, ja mitoitettiin liikenneratkaisut sen mukaan. Ja toisaalta se metro jota 1950-luvun metrotoimikunta suunnitteli on täysin erilainen metro kuin mikä meillä nyt on. 

Mitä Espoon joukkoliikennemyönteisyyteen tulee, niin Leppävaaran ja Kilon uusia, tiiviitä osia alettiin rakentaa vasta 1990-luvun lopussa, ja 1990-lukua voidaan pitää rajapyykkinä jolloin asenteet joukkoliikennetä ja nimenomaan raideliikennettä kohtaan alkoivat tosisaan muuttua. 

Viittaan edelleen siihen että Vantaa oli jo kauan sitten, ja on edelleen, ja tulee olemaan länsimetron 1. vaiheen valmistumisenkin jälkeen joukkoliikenteen kehityksessä Espoota edellä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täytyy muistaa myös että 1950-luku on niin kaukana menneisyydessä...


Helsingin metropäätös on myös kaukana menneisyydessä, tänä vuonna siitä on 40 vuotta. Helsingin rakennetun metron konseptista päätettiin käytännössä noin 1965. On totta, että kymmenessä vuodessa tapahtui paljon, kun kaupunkiin sopiva Stadtbahn-tyyppinen keskustassa tunneloitu pikaraitiotie muuttui sivukiskovirrotteiseksi paikallisjunaksi. Sen jälkeen ei mitään kehitystä olekaan tapahtunut.

Ymmärrän paremmin konseptimuutoksen vuodesta 1955 vuoteen 1965 kuin sen, ettei sen jälkeen ole Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä muuttunut mikään yli 40 vuodessa. 1960-luvun alussa pysähtyi Helsingin väestönkasvu, jonka perusteella uskottiin raskasmetro tarpeelliseksi. Kun sitten on liki puoli vuosisataa nähty, ettei väestö eikä kerroskorkeus keskustassa kasva, ei ole tehty mitään korjausliikettä. Huolimatta siitä, että ulkomailla on ollut esimerkkejä yllin kyllin.




> Mitä Espoon joukkoliikennemyönteisyyteen tulee, niin Leppävaaran ja Kilon uusia, tiiviitä osia alettiin rakentaa vasta 1990-luvun lopussa, ja 1990-lukua voidaan pitää rajapyykkinä jolloin asenteet joukkoliikennetä ja nimenomaan raideliikennettä kohtaan alkoivat tosisaan muuttua.


Minusta kukaan muu kuin Kolli ei ole täällä puhunut Espoon joukkoliikennemyönteisyydestä. Sen sijaan on ollut erimielisyyttä siitä, miten automyönteinen on Helsinki.

Vantaan suhteen minusta joku jo aikaisemmin totesi aivan oikein, että vasemmistojohtoisella kunnalla on ylipäätään erilainen kaavoituspolitiikka kuin oikeistojohtoisella. Molemmat ovat kuitenkin rakentaneet samanlaisia kerrostalolähiöitä, eikä suinkaan vasta 1990-luvulla vaan jo neljännesvuosisata aikaisemmin (Matinkylä, Soukka, Kivenlahti, Olari, Kirstinmäki, Espoon keskus, Karakallio, Viherlaakso, Lintuvaara). Vantaalla vain ei ole ollut rannikkoa kuten Espoolla, ja Espoon läpi kulkenut rata ei sattunut sijaitsemaan siellä rannikolla, jossa aluerakentaminen oli parasta businesta.

Olennainen asia Vantaan eduksi on minusta Martinlaakson rata. Mutta senkin historia taisi olla niin, että sitä halusi enemmän valtio kuin köyhä Vantaa, jolle olisi ollut halvempaa valtion kokonaan maksama moottoritie, joita Espoo on saanut.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin metropäätös on myös kaukana menneisyydessä, tänä vuonna siitä on 40 vuotta. Helsingin rakennetun metron konseptista päätettiin käytännössä noin 1965. On totta, että kymmenessä vuodessa tapahtui paljon, kun kaupunkiin sopiva Stadtbahn-tyyppinen keskustassa tunneloitu pikaraitiotie muuttui sivukiskovirrotteiseksi paikallisjunaksi. Sen jälkeen ei mitään kehitystä olekaan tapahtunut.


1950-luvun metrosuunnitelmat oli tehty sen ajan asutus- ja liikenne-ennusteiden ja visioiden mukaan. Miksi ne hylättiin johtunee enemmän siitä että Helsingistä ei tullut niin tiivistä keski-eurooppalaistyylistä kaupunkia kuin oli tarkoitus. Sama voi sanoa vaikka Elien Saarisen vuoden 1918 "Suur-Helsinki" ja Haaga-Munkkiniemi suunnitelmista lukuisine ratoinen. Sellaisena toteutettuna Stadi olisi mahtava, mutta ei tullut mitään siitä. 




> Ymmärrän paremmin konseptimuutoksen vuodesta 1955 vuoteen 1965 kuin sen, ettei sen jälkeen ole Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä muuttunut mikään yli 40 vuodessa. 1960-luvun alussa pysähtyi Helsingin väestönkasvu, jonka perusteella uskottiin raskasmetro tarpeelliseksi. Kun sitten on liki puoli vuosisataa nähty, ettei väestö eikä kerroskorkeus keskustassa kasva, ei ole tehty mitään korjausliikettä. Huolimatta siitä, että ulkomailla on ollut esimerkkejä yllin kyllin.


Helsingin väestönkasvu pysähtyi todellisudessa vasta 1970-luvun alussa. Ja sen ajateltiin olevan vain väliaikaista. Se väliaikaisuus tosin kesti 15 vuotta. Olisiko metrotyöt pitänyt keskeyttää 1970-luvulla? 




> Vantaan suhteen minusta joku jo aikaisemmin totesi aivan oikein, että vasemmistojohtoisella kunnalla on ylipäätään erilainen kaavoituspolitiikka kuin oikeistojohtoisella. Molemmat ovat kuitenkin rakentaneet samanlaisia kerrostalolähiöitä, eikä suinkaan vasta 1990-luvulla vaan jo neljännesvuosisata aikaisemmin (Matinkylä, Soukka, Kivenlahti, Olari, Kirstinmäki, Espoon keskus, Karakallio, Viherlaakso, Lintuvaara). Vantaalla vain ei ole ollut rannikkoa kuten Espoolla, ja Espoon läpi kulkenut rata ei sattunut sijaitsemaan siellä rannikolla, jossa aluerakentaminen oli parasta businesta.


Tuo että radanvarteen rakentaminen ei kelvannut aikoinaan oli määrätietoinen poliittinen päätös. Siinä ehkä poliittine väri ja aatekin vaikuttaa. 1960-70 -luvulla grynderit osti tai olisivat ostaneet maita mistä tahansa Espota minne oli kaavoitettu lähiöitä. Espoon keskuksen seutua  lukuunottamatta kaikki olivat muualla kuin radan varrella.  Leppävaaraa rakennettiin vain puolivalmiiksi 1980-luvulla kun ei haluttu antaa Helsingin rakentaa sen omistamilel maille radan eteläpuolelle vielä silloin. Mutta ei tehty myöskään  mitään Espoossa että olisi saatu oma vastine Martinaakson radalle kuten Vantaa. 1970-luvulla olisi ollut mahdollista rakentaa suurimmalti osin Ruoholahden satamaradasta jatkuva paikallisjunarata länteen pintaratana halvemmalla kuin metroa. No tietysti Helsingin syytä sekin on ettei mahdollisuutta tosissaan tutkittu. Mutta miksi Helsinki luopui niin äkkiä Kampin-Haagan-Martinlaakson U-metro suunitelmasta, kun alettiin ehdotaa Martinlaakson rataa? Kas kun ei Stadi ryhtynyt "sotaan" naapurian Vantaata vastaan kun se ei halunnutkaan metroa vaan ainoastaan paikallisjunaradan?




> Olennainen asia Vantaan eduksi on minusta Martinlaakson rata. Mutta senkin historia taisi olla niin, että sitä halusi enemmän valtio kuin köyhä Vantaa, jolle olisi ollut halvempaa valtion kokonaan maksama moottoritie, joita Espoo on saanut.


Vantaa on saanut valtiolta myös 3 järeätä moottoritietasoista pääväylää alueensa läpi. Lisäämällä näille motareille bussikaistoja olisi voitu välttää aina 1990-luvulle asti kokonaan raideliikenneinvestoinnit ja hoitaa koko joukkoliikenne kumipyörin. Mutta näin ei jostain syystä tehty. Vantaa tule kehäradan myötä saamaan alueelleen 3-haaraisen "metron" joka yhdistää sekä Vantaan eri osat että yhdistää sen Helsinkiin. Millä muulla 190 000 asukkaan kaupungilla on sellainen? Sellaista Espoolla ei länsimetron valmistuttuakaan ole. Ehkä sitten kun Jokeri valmistuu niin Espoon tilanne on vertailukelpoinen. 

Lopuksi niin Espoon kaupunkirakenteellinen ongelma on se, että väkisin pidetään kiinni 5 keskuksen kaupungin mallista joka on suorastaan resurssien haskausta, ja tekee tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisen keskustan välillä mahdottomaksi, kun Vantaalla 2 pääkeskusta ja joukko alikeskuksia riittää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1950-luvun metrosuunnitelmat oli tehty sen ajan asutus- ja liikenne-ennusteiden ja visioiden mukaan. Miksi ne hylättiin johtunee enemmän siitä että Helsingistä ei tullut niin tiivistä keski-eurooppalaistyylistä kaupunkia kuin oli tarkoitus.


Et ehkä tarkoittanut, mutta tulit kysyneeksi ydinkysymyksen: Miksi siirryttiin raskaampiin metrosuunnitelmiin, kun sellaisille ei ollut mitään tarvetta, kun Helsinkiä kehitettiin lähiöperiaatteella.

Tätä samaa ihmettelin vuosikaudet, mutta onhan siihen useitakin vastauksia. Smith-Polvinen ja autokaupunki-idea on yksi vastaus, toinen on Valmetin kaupallinen intressi ja referenssitarve.




> Helsingin väestönkasvu pysähtyi todellisudessa vasta 1970-luvun alussa. Ja sen ajateltiin olevan vain väliaikaista. Se väliaikaisuus tosin kesti 15 vuotta.


Tilastojen mukaan väestönkasvu taittui nimenomaan 1960-luvulla. 1970-luvulla nähtiin jo laskua. Vuoden 1970 väestömäärään (524.000) päästiin uudelleen vasta 1996.




> Olisiko metrotyöt pitänyt keskeyttää 1970-luvulla?


Kaupungin ja kaupunkilaisten edun kannalta olisi ilman muuta pitänyt reagoida tapahtuneeseen kehitykseen eikä jatkaa jääräpäisesti vanhentuneilla suunnitelmilla, vaikka maailma ympärillä muuttui. Hyvänä syynä olisi ollut myös itse metroprojektinkin takkuilu. Erilaisten kokeiluvaiheiden tarkouksenhan pitäisi olla tilaisuus tarkistaa, onko suunnitelma toteutuskelpoinen vai pitääkö jotain muuttaa. Ei vain hämäystä tehdä lopullisia päätöksiä muka ehdollisina.




> 1960-70 -luvulla grynderit osti tai olisivat ostaneet maita mistä tahansa Espota minne oli kaavoitettu lähiöitä.


Asia oli kylläkin toisin päin, eli grynderit ostivat maita, tekivät niille itse kaavat ja hyväksyttivät Espoolla.




> Mutta ei tehty myöskään mitään Espoossa että olisi saatu oma vastine Martinaakson radalle kuten Vantaa.


Kun Länsiväylä oli jo valmiiksi rakennettu, ei ollut tarpeen pohtia nykyisen Martinlaakson radan tapaan, rakennetaanko moottoritie vai rautatie. Tähän ei tarvita pohdintaa auto- tai joukkoliikennemyönteisyydestä. Länsimetro oli toki piirretty jo 1960-luvulla, mutta sitä ei voi verrata Martinlaakson rataan, koska länsimetro ei ollut Länsiväylän vaihtoehto. Ja koska se oli metro eikä rautatie, ei ollut puhettakaan siitä, että valtio maksaisi radasta.




> Mutta miksi Helsinki luopui niin äkkiä Kampin-Haagan-Martinlaakson U-metro suunitelmasta, kun alettiin ehdotaa Martinlaakson rataa? Kas kun ei Stadi ryhtynyt "sotaan" naapurian Vantaata vastaan kun se ei halunnutkaan metroa vaan ainoastaan paikallisjunaradan?


Tähän on aivan selvä vastaus: raha. Helsinki ei maksa metroa Vantaallekaan, vaikka se sinne metroradan piirsikin. Eikä Helsingillä olisi ollut varaa eikä ehkä isommin intressiäkään kustantaa Martinlaakson metron Helsingin puoleista osuutta, jolle Helsingillä ei ollut tarvetta. Olihan Helsingillä kädet täynnä tekemistä metroradan rakentamisessa itään. Martinlaakson rata valmistui jo 1975, 7 vuotta ennen kuin metroliikenne alkoi Helsingin puolella.

Siksi toiseksi Helsingin näkökulmasta Martinlaakson metro tuli tehdyksi. Rata mitoitettiin metrojunille, se vain liitettiin toistaiseksi valtion rataan. Ja jossain vaiheessa sovittiin, että itä-länsi-suunta on HKL:n heiniä ja VR hoitaa pohjoisen suunnan.




> Lopuksi niin Espoon kaupunkirakenteellinen ongelma on se, että väkisin pidetään kiinni 5 keskuksen kaupungin mallista joka on suorastaan resurssien haskausta, ja tekee tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisen keskustan välillä mahdottomaksi, kun Vantaalla 2 pääkeskusta ja joukko alikeskuksia riittää.


Mikä olisi Espoon vaihtoehto? Tai muuttuisiko seudun rakenne, jos Helsinki liitettäisiin Espooseen? Helsingillä itsellään on aivan samanlainen monikeskustainen rakenne sen lisäksi, että seudun pääkeskus sijaitsee Helsingin alueella. Yksikeskustainen Espoo ei kuitenkaan olisi koskaan mikään kilpailija Helsingin kantakaupungille, koska Espooseen ei kuitenkaan saataisi aikaiseksi H:gin kantakaupungin kokoista ja rakenteeltaan vastaavaa tiivistä oikeata kaupunkia. Ja missä se Espoon kantakaupunki olisi?

Antero

----------


## late-

> Mitä uhitteluun tulee, niin sitä löytyy enemmän autokaupunki Espoosta, joka vastustanut seutulippua ja jätehuoltoa.


Tämä "vastustanut seutulippua ja jätehuoltoa" -levy onkin sinulla melko tiukasti soittimessa. Seutulippu on ollut käytössä muistaakseni vudoesta 1986 eli yli 20 vuotta. Jätehuoltokin on ollut seudullista varsin pitkään. Linja on siis molemmissa asioissa ehtinyt muuttua jo hyvin aikaa sitten.

Löytyisikö sinulta ehkä jotain uutta ja relevanttia negatiivista Espoosta? Helsinkihän metroasiassa on pitänyt linjansa nykyhetkeen asti, joten se on edelleen ajankohtaista.

----------


## late-

> Tuo että radanvarteen rakentaminen ei kelvannut aikoinaan oli määrätietoinen poliittinen päätös. Siinä ehkä poliittine väri ja aatekin vaikuttaa. 1960-70 -luvulla grynderit osti tai olisivat ostaneet maita mistä tahansa Espota minne oli kaavoitettu lähiöitä.


Minun käsitykseni tästä on kylläkin päinvastainen ja sama kuin Anterolla. Grynderit ostivat itse maan, laativat kaavat ja hyväksyttivät ne kauppalalla tai kaupungilla. Espoon ohjausmahdollisuudet kaavoituksessa olivat heikot. Suvela syntyi näistä lähtökohdista, kun Espoo antoi rakennusliikeille luvan keskittää sosiaalisen asuntorakentamisen velvoitteensa yhdelle alueelle, jotta radan varteen saataisiin edes jotain.

Espoo ei ole ollut kovin pitkään niin vahva kaupunki, että se on voinut todella ohjata kehitystään. Tänä päivänäkin myös Helsinki taipuu antamaan lisää parkkipaikkoja, jos tarpeeksi iso firma (tai yhteiskuntavastuutaan korostava osuuskauppaorganisaatio) uhkaa muuten muuttaa pois. Pienet kunnat ja kaupungit taas taipuvat lähes mihin tahansa saadakseen alueilleen rakentamista.




> Mutta miksi Helsinki luopui niin äkkiä Kampin-Haagan-Martinlaakson U-metro suunitelmasta, kun alettiin ehdotaa Martinlaakson rataa? Kas kun ei Stadi ryhtynyt "sotaan" naapurian Vantaata vastaan kun se ei halunnutkaan metroa vaan ainoastaan paikallisjunaradan?


Ilman kunnollista tutkimusta voimme vain arvailla. Mieleen tulevat ainakin riittävä korkean tason poliittinen ja taloudellinen tuki radalle. Lisäksi Helsingille jo yksikin metrolinja oli suuri taloudellinen ponnistus ja omalla tavallaan myös riskihanke, joten valtion rakentama linja pohjoiseen sopi hyvin kuvioihin.

Aiemmin ketjussa taidettiin jo mainita, että Martinlaakson rata olisi syntynyt nimenomaan radan varren gryndereiden toivomuksesta. Näillä tahoilla lienee ollut riittävästi valtiotason vaikutusvaltaa. Radastahan ylivoimaisesti suurimman osan maksoi valtio. Tunteeko joku maksuosuuksia tarkemmin? 




> Lopuksi niin Espoon kaupunkirakenteellinen ongelma on se, että väkisin pidetään kiinni 5 keskuksen kaupungin mallista joka on suorastaan resurssien haskausta, ja tekee tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisen keskustan välillä mahdottomaksi, kun Vantaalla 2 pääkeskusta ja joukko alikeskuksia riittää.


Aiemmin taas vetosit joukkoliikenteen käyttötilastoissa vertailukelvottomuuteen Vantaan ja Espoon erilaisten keskustaetäisyyksien takia. Koska Espoo on esikaupunkia ja kattaa laajan alueen Helsingin keskustasta lukien, sen alueelle sopii luonnollisesti useampi suuri seudun keskus. Vantaaltakin oletettavasti löytyisi yksi keskus enemmän, jos Malmi ei olisi nykyään Helsinkiä. Kivistöön näyttää lisäksi syntyvän ihan täysimittainen keskus, vaikka se jossain hallinnollisessa mielessä alakeskus olisikin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Radastahan (Martinlaakson) ylivoimaisesti suurimman osan maksoi valtio. Tunteeko joku maksuosuuksia tarkemmin?


Maksuosuudet: Helsinki 57 mmk, Vantaa 20 mmk ja VR 33 mmk. Että se siitä valtion ylivoimaisesti suurimmasta osuudesta.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä samaa ihmettelin vuosikaudet, mutta onhan siihen useitakin vastauksia. Smith-Polvinen ja autokaupunki-idea on yksi vastaus, toinen on Valmetin kaupallinen intressi ja referenssitarve.


Smith&Polvinen laati monta eri ehdotusta joissa joissakin oli enemmän metroa ja joissakin vähemmän ja taas enemmän moottoriteitä, ja taisi joku ehdotus olla kokonaan ilman metroakin. Metro rakennettiin suurinpiirtein sellaiseksi kuin mitä monet muut eurooppalaiset kaupungit rakensivat siihen aikaan. Eikä pelkästään miljoonakaupungit vaan myös Helsingin kokoiset kuten Rotterdam ja Oslo.




> Asia oli kylläkin toisin päin, eli grynderit ostivat maita, tekivät niille itse kaavat ja hyväksyttivät Espoolla.





> Minun käsitykseni tästä on kylläkin päinvastainen ja sama kuin Anterolla. Grynderit ostivat itse maan, laativat kaavat ja hyväksyttivät ne kauppalalla tai kaupungilla. Espoon ohjausmahdollisuudet kaavoituksessa olivat heikot. Suvela syntyi näistä lähtökohdista, kun Espoo antoi rakennusliikeille luvan keskittää sosiaalisen asuntorakentamisen velvoitteensa yhdelle alueelle, jotta radan varteen saataisiin edes jotain.


Tuohon Espoon maapolitiikan kuvioihin palaan kun olen ensin tarkistanut yhden kirjallisen lähteen. 




> Mikä olisi Espoon vaihtoehto? Tai muuttuisiko seudun rakenne, jos Helsinki liitettäisiin Espooseen? Helsingillä itsellään on aivan samanlainen monikeskustainen rakenne sen lisäksi, että seudun pääkeskus sijaitsee Helsingin alueella. Yksikeskustainen Espoo ei kuitenkaan olisi koskaan mikään kilpailija Helsingin kantakaupungille, koska Espooseen ei kuitenkaan saataisi aikaiseksi H:gin kantakaupungin kokoista ja rakenteeltaan vastaavaa tiivistä oikeata kaupunkia. Ja missä se Espoon kantakaupunki olisi?


Ihannetilanne olisi syntynyt jos Espoo olisi aikoinaan panostanut ensiksi vain Leppävaaraan ja Tapiolaan ja rakentanut näitä yhdistävä rata joka haarautu rantaradasta ja palaa Helsingin keskustaan nykyisen länsiväylän reittiä pitkin, eli "rengasrata". 

Sitten kun Espoo olisi kasvanut, niin joko olisi rakennettu haararatoja tästä rengasradasta eri kohteisiin, jotka olisivat olleet "satelliitteja".  Mahdollisesti myös busseja kanssa kaukaisemmista kohteista. 

Silloin oli siloin, nyt on paras että annetaan kaupungin kasvaa "umpeen" niin että joskus tulevaisuudessa saadan aikaan keski- ja etelä-Espoota yhdistävä pikaraitiotie tai vastaava. Siis muualtakin kuin Jokeri. Ongelmia aiheuttaa myös se, että Kauniaisten kaupunki on optimaalisella paikalla josta tällaien rata liittyisi rantarataan. Eli Kauniainen on itse asiassa Espoon "kuudes keskus" mutta eri kuntaa.




> Aiemmin taas vetosit joukkoliikenteen käyttötilastoissa vertailukelvottomuuteen Vantaan ja Espoon erilaisten keskustaetäisyyksien takia. Koska Espoo on esikaupunkia ja kattaa laajan alueen Helsingin keskustasta lukien, sen alueelle sopii luonnollisesti useampi suuri seudun keskus. Vantaaltakin oletettavasti löytyisi yksi keskus enemmän, jos Malmi ei olisi nykyään Helsinkiä. Kivistöön näyttää lisäksi syntyvän ihan täysimittainen keskus, vaikka se jossain hallinnollisessa mielessä alakeskus olisikin.


Malmi ja kaikki aluet Tikkkurilan eteläpuolella erotettiin Helsingin Maalaiskunnasta jo 1946 joten sitä ei voi mitenkään pitää osana sitä Vantaata joka nyt on olemassa. 

En tiedä mitä Kivistöön on tulossa asuntojen lisäksi, mutta voidakseen luokitella jotain kaupunginosaa keskukseksi, niin pitää olla suuren asunto- ja työpaikkamäärän lisäksi myös jotain hallinnollisia toimintoja kuten vähintään ammattikorkeakouluasteen oppilaitoksia, verovirastoja, sairaaloita tai jotain tärkeitä valtion toimintoja tms. 

Kehäradan myötä on Hki-Vantaan lentoaseman seutu pikemmin nousemassa kolmanneksi aluekeskukseksi ellei sitä sitten lasketa kuuluvaksi Tikkurilaan. 

Lopuksi täytyy sanoa vielä että on Helsingissäkin aukkoja jotka ovat aika katveessa mitä joukoliikenteeseen tulee, ja ovat autokaupunkia puhtaimmillaan. Kaikki isommat pientalovaltaiset alueet ja jotkut kerrostalolovaltaisetkin kehäykkösen ulkopuolella joista ei ole kävelymatka millekään radalle, ja joista bussi keskustaan kestää 30-45 minuuttia, kuten Pakila, Kaarela, Konala, Munkkivuori, Siltamäki, Suutarila, Pihlajamäki ja ehkä jokunen kohde itä-Helsingisäkin, joten siltä osin Anteron kritiikki on oikeutetua. Jos Stadissa haluaa asua pientalossa ilman että maksaa siitä itsensä kipeäksi, ja jonkun radan varrela, niin vaihtoehdot ovat vähissä.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Maksuosuudet: Helsinki 57 mmk, Vantaa 20 mmk ja VR 33 mmk. Että se siitä valtion ylivoimaisesti suurimmasta osuudesta.


Tuo Helsingin osuuden suuruus todella pistää silmään. On mahdollista että valtiokin on maksanut enemmän kuin mitä on tässä yhteydessä ilmoittanut. Tietääkö kukaan kuka maksoi esim jatkeen Vantaankosken asemalle ja eri yhteyksissä tehdyt remontit rataan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Tietääkö kukaan kuka maksoi esim jatkeen Vantaankosken asemalle ja eri yhteyksissä tehdyt remontit rataan?


Radan omistaa valtio eli aikoinaan Valtionrautatiet ja nykyään Ratahallintokeskus. Asemat omistavat paikalliset kaupungit. Helsingin puolen asemien kunnossapito kuuluu tarkemmin sanottuna HKL:n piikkiin.

----------


## Samppa

> Lopuksi täytyy sanoa vielä että on Helsingissäkin aukkoja jotka ovat aika katveessa mitä joukoliikenteeseen tulee, ja ovat autokaupunkia puhtaimmillaan. Kaikki isommat pientalovaltaiset alueet ja jotkut kerrostalolovaltaisetkin kehäykkösen ulkopuolella joista ei ole kävelymatka millekään radalle, ja joista bussi keskustaan kestää 30-45 minuuttia, kuten Pakila, Kaarela, Konala, Munkkivuori, Siltamäki, Suutarila, Pihlajamäki ja ehkä jokunen kohde itä-Helsingisäkin


Munkkivuori ja Pihlajamäki kehä ykkösen ulkopuolella??? Ja niistä bussimatka keskustaan kestää 30-45 minuuttia???

----------


## 339-DF

> Munkkivuori ja Pihlajamäki kehä ykkösen ulkopuolella??? Ja niistä bussimatka keskustaan kestää 30-45 minuuttia???


Bussilla 18 pahimmillaan 20-25 minuuttia Munkkivuoresta Munkkiniemen aukiolle ja helposti kolme varttia keskustaan. Valitettavasti. Tosin en ole joutunut kayttamaan tuota yhteytta muutamaan vuoteen, mutta tuskinpa se siita on oleellisesti nopeutunut.

Olisi jo aika haaroittaa nelonen Munkkivuoreen.

----------


## Samppa

> Bussilla 18 pahimmillaan 20-25 minuuttia Munkkivuoresta Munkkiniemen aukiolle ja helposti kolme varttia keskustaan. Valitettavasti. Tosin en ole joutunut kayttamaan tuota yhteytta muutamaan vuoteen, mutta tuskinpa se siita on oleellisesti nopeutunut.
> 
> Olisi jo aika haaroittaa nelonen Munkkivuoreen.


No hei, pahimmillaan... Pahimmillaan mistä tahansa mihin tahansa matka voi kestää vaikka tunnin. Olen sitä mieltä, että tavallisesti normaaleissa olosuhteissa Munkkivuoresta Rautatientorille matka ei kestä juurikaan puolta tuntia pidempään.

Olen tosin itsekin ajanut Simonkentän ja Ateneumin pysäkkien välin viipyen peräkkäisten pysäkkien matkalla sen puolituntia. Simonkadun/Manskun/Kaivokadun valot olivat vilkulla :Icon Frown:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo Helsingin osuuden suuruus todella pistää silmään. On mahdollista että valtiokin on maksanut enemmän kuin mitä on tässä yhteydessä ilmoittanut. Tietääkö kukaan kuka maksoi esim jatkeen Vantaankosken asemalle ja eri yhteyksissä tehdyt remontit rataan?


Näyttäisi siltä kuin jo 1960-luvun lopussa olisi päästy 30 % valtionosuuteen, josta nyt siis tapeltiin Matinkylän metron kanssa. Helsingin ja Vantaan osuudet lienevät jaetut kummankin kunnan alueella olevien rakenteiden mukaan.

Rata rakennettin vuosina 19711975 ja on itse asiassa Helsingin ensimmäinen valmistunut ja liikennekäyttöön otettu metrorata. Ja taitaa olla kaikkein paraskin, kun se on toteutettu oikealla periaatteella yhdessä kaupunkirakenteen kanssa ja rakenne on suunniteltu radan ympärille. Radan hinnan nykyarvo muuten on luokkaa 105 M eli 13 M/km. Mahtaisiko osaltaan johtua siitä, että se tehtiin samaan aikaan muun rakentamisen kanssa.

Sääli vaan, että mittakaavan kanssa mopo on jo karannut käsistä. Liian suuri osa rakennuskannasta on kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolella.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Olisi jo aika haaroittaa nelonen Munkkivuoreen.


Kauankos matka kestäisi metrolla Kampista Munkkiniemeen tai Munkkivuoreen? Jos matka olisi sama kuin Rautatientorilta Kulosaareen, niin matka-aika olisi 8 minuuttia. 4:n ratikka jurnuttaa aika paljon kauemmin samalla välillä ja on tupaten täynnä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Munkkivuoresta pääsee suhteellisen nopeasti keskustaan käyttämällä liityntäbusseja 52 tai 52 A ja vaihtamalla junaan Huopalahdessa. Ainakin keskustaan päin mennessä yhteys on hyvä. Munkkiniemen päättäriltä on vain muutaman minuutin matka Mvuoreen, joten 20 minuutin vuorovälistä huolimatta pysäkille voi tälläytyä aikalailla minuutilleen.

Huopalahdesta junia kulkee päivällä arkisin (6 M, 3 A ja 4 U tai E) 13 tunnissa ja matka-aika keskustaan on 8-9 minuuttia.

Toiseen suuntaan yhteys ei tietenkään ole niin hyvä, koska 52 matka-aika Vanhastakaupungista
on paljon arvaamattomampi.

Moni ei tätä yhteyttä käytä, koska siinä bussi lähtee keskustaan nähden "väärään suuntaan". Lisäksi 18 kulkee ainakin ruuhkan ulkopuolella keskustaan melko sujuvasti, kiitos Arkadiankadun oikaisun.

----------


## vristo

> Liian suuri osa rakennuskannasta on kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolella.


Niin kaupunkiradan ulkopuolelle, mutta bussipysäkit on lähellä. Eikös suurimmasta osasta noilta alueilta ole ainakin vielä myös suoria bussiyhteyksiä Helsingin keskustaan? Ainakin h42, 452 ja 453 tulevat mieleeni ja monet muut ko. alueiden bussilinjat. Toki, jos ns. iso liityntä joskus toteutuu, niin nuo tulevat roimasti vähenemään ja muuttuvat suurimmaksi osaksi liityntälinjoiksi.

En tosin ole vuosikausiin ajanut tuolla bussia tai kulkenut noilla alueilla, enkä ihan varmasti osaa sanoa noiden bussilinjojen kuormituksesta nykyään.

----------


## Kolli

Se, että projekti on ollut pitkä, ei mitenkään poista sitä tosiseikkaa, että Vuosaaresta päätettiin vasta 90-luvulla. Omat arvelut ja arviosi voivat silti olla totta; puhuin virallisesta päätöksestä. Yhtä lailla olisi ollut mahdollista, että jokin instanssi hylkää Vuosaaren (vrt. Vuotos) ja kaikki menee uusiksi. Tämäkin oli mahdollinen optio kun metrosta päätettiin. Se, että metro linjattiin _mahdollisen_ asuinalueen läheltä osoittaa toki pitkäjänteisyyttä ja viisautta. Koska aikakäsityksemme on lineaarinen, pysyy tunnettuna faktana, että koska Ruoholahden metro valmistui jo 90-luvun alussa, on sitä koskevat päätökset tehty ennen keskiviikkoa 10.10.2002, jolloin Helsingin valtuusto päätti Vuosaaren satamasta.

Espooko autokaupunki? Vielä jokunen aika sittenhän Espoo oli suorastaan mallioppilas....
Leikki sikseen, Helsingin näkökulma kaikkeen on ollut seudullinen, koska Helsingissä on käsitetty yhteistyön merkitys. Yhtä lailla voitaisiin kysyä, miten Hki on uhitellut Espoolle, sillä Helsingin linja on ollut edistää Helsingin seudun asioita ja pyrkiä luomaan aivan oikein yksi yhtenäinen alue, joka perustuu vahvaan Helsinkiin. Espoo taas ei ole tehnyt mitään avauksia liittyen seudulliseen yhteistyöhön tai en ainakaan muista, ehkä joukkoliikennekaupunki Espoon ystävät tällä palstalla muistavat. Se, että joskus 60-luvulla metroa suunniteltiin antamaan autoille tilaa ei mitenkään muuta sen hyödyllisyyttä nykyään, autokaupunkiin uskoi silloin aika moni, vai onko niin, että kun puhuu Espoon innokkaasta vastustuksesta 1980-luvulla seutuyhteistyötä kohtaan puhuu vanhoista asioista ja "soittaa vanhaa levyä", mutta metrotoimikunnan mietintö 1959 on ajankohtainen asia?

Ymmärrän kuitenkin hyvin, että tietty saman ideologian jakava porukka haluaa dominoida palstaa ja vaientaa kaltaiseni. Taktiikka on aina sama: quote-tulva ja keskustelun vieminen meta-tasolle.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Leikki sikseen, Helsingin näkökulma kaikkeen on ollut seudullinen, koska Helsingissä on käsitetty yhteistyön merkitys. Yhtä lailla voitaisiin kysyä, miten Hki on uhitellut Espoolle, sillä Helsingin linja on ollut edistää Helsingin seudun asioita ja pyrkiä luomaan aivan oikein yksi yhtenäinen alue, joka perustuu vahvaan Helsinkiin.


Jos Helsinki kerta on pyrkinyt edistämään seudullista yhteistyötä kaikin keinon, niin miksi se sitten on näihin päiviin asti vastustanut YTV:n ja HKL:n tilaajatoimintojen yhdistämistä? Vasta nyt PARAS-hankeen myötä (l. pakon edessä) on alkanut mieli muuttumaan...

----------


## kouvo

> ... , vai onko niin, että kun puhuu Espoon innokkaasta vastustuksesta 1980-luvulla seutuyhteistyötä kohtaan puhuu vanhoista asioista ja "soittaa vanhaa levyä", mutta metrotoimikunnan mietintö 1959 on ajankohtainen asia?
> 
> Ymmärrän kuitenkin hyvin, että tietty saman ideologian jakava porukka haluaa dominoida palstaa ja vaientaa kaltaiseni. Taktiikka on aina sama: quote-tulva ja keskustelun vieminen meta-tasolle.


Sinänsä huvittavaa, että juuri sinä alat elämöimään keskustelun viemisestä meta-tasolle. 

Oma tulkintani tästä "levynsoittoviestistä" on se, että kirjoittaja viittasi lähinnä tapaasi lasketella samaa jargonia viestistä toiseen, riippumatta lainkaan käsiteltävästä asiasta. Juurikin samaisessa viestissä sinulle esitettiin myös aiheellinen kysymys, johonka vastaaminen voisi olla hedelmällisempää kuin aikoja sitten ratkaistun seudullisen jätehuolto-ongelman pyörittely joukkoliikennefoorumilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se, että projekti on ollut pitkä, ei mitenkään poista sitä tosiseikkaa, että Vuosaaresta päätettiin vasta 90-luvulla. ... Ruoholahden metro valmistui jo 90-luvun alussa, on sitä koskevat päätökset tehty ennen keskiviikkoa 10.10.2002, jolloin Helsingin valtuusto päätti Vuosaaren satamasta.


Yritin jo aiemmin saada sinut ymmärtämään, etteivät suuret päätökset synny ilman yhteyttä mihinkään muuhun sinä päivänä kun valtuusto siunaa asian. Vuosaaren satamaa on valmisteltu noin 30 vuotta, ja ilman sitä valmistelua 10.10.2002 ei olisi ollut asiasta mitään päätettävää.

Ja esität, että ikään kuin vasta sitten kun 10.10.2002 valtuusto päätti satamasta Vuosaareen, olisi ryhdytty pohtimaan, mitä tehdään entisille satamille. Eivät asiat mene eivätkä ole menneet tällaisen yksiviivaisen lineaarisen aikakäsityksen mukaan, vaan useina rinnakkaisina tapahtumasarjoina, joilla on lukuisia ristikkäisiä vaikutuksia toisiinsa.

Jos haluat jotain asiaa edistää, kannattaisi ymmärtää, miten asiat valmistellaan, ei miten ja milloin niistä päätetään. Valmistelu ratkaisee, ei päätöksenteko. Silloinkin, jos päätöstä ei synny tai halutaan tehdä eri päätös kuin esitetään tehtäväksi. Koska silloin asia palautetaan valmisteluun.




> Yhtä lailla voitaisiin kysyä, miten Hki on uhitellut Espoolle, sillä Helsingin linja on ollut edistää Helsingin seudun asioita ja pyrkiä luomaan aivan oikein yksi yhtenäinen alue, joka perustuu vahvaan Helsinkiin.


Vastasit itse kysymykseesi. Helsingin luonnollinen intressi on kehittä seutua siten, että ympäristö palvelee Helsinkiä. Naapurikunnan tavoite ei välttämättä olekaan tämä. Tietenkin se voi olla, jos kunta haluaa kehittyä ainoastaan Helsingin lähiönä. Ja tietenkin Helsinginkin tavoite voisi olla tukea naapureiden kehitystä itsenäisinä elinvoimaisiksi.

Käytännössä on kuitenkin vallalla kuntien välinen kilpailu, jossa kunnilla on toisiinsa nähden ristiriitaiset intressit ja pyrkimys hyötyä tavalla, joka on naapurille vahingoksi. Tyypillisiä keinoja ovat sekä yritystoiminnan että hyvien asukkaiden houkuttelu. Tätä peliä on pelattu ja pelataan Helsingin seudulla kaiken aikaa ja siinä pelissä väkimäärältään ja taloudeltaan suuri Helsinki on kuin norsu lasikaupassa. Ja tähän peliin syyllistyvät kaikissa kunnissa niin virkamiehet kuin poliitikotkin.




> Se, että joskus 60-luvulla metroa suunniteltiin antamaan autoille tilaa ei mitenkään muuta sen hyödyllisyyttä nykyään, autokaupunkiin uskoi silloin aika moni...


Lineaarinen aikakäsityksesi ei taidakaan olla lineaarinen, jossa tapahtumat seuraavat toisiaan ja edelliset vaikuttavat jälkeenpäin tapahtuviin.  :Wink:  Metro oli ja on valtava investointi, jonka merkitys autopuolueen tavoitteiden tukemiseksi näkyy erinomaisesti vaikka PLJ-suunnitelmissa. Autoiluun pitää käyttää rahaa ainakin yhtä paljon kuin joukkoliikenteeseen (=käytännössä metroon). Ja toisaalta, metron muodossa joukkoliikenne on jo hoidettu, joten vastapainoksi on edistettävä autoilua.

Siksi ei metropäätöksen imussa läpi saatujen joukkoliikennekaistojen jälkeen ole Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä tapahtunut mitään merkittävää kehitystä ennen nyt liikkeelle saatuja mittavia joukkoliikennekaupunkirakenteellisia hankkeita. Eli satama-alueiden rakentamista raitioteiden kanssa, mukaanlukien Laajasalo ensimmäisenä esikaupunkiraitiotienä sitten 1930-luvun.

Metro ei minun mielestäni ole hyödyllinen, jos vaihtoehtoiset ratkaisut olisivat olleet parempia. Rohkenen väittää sekä Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen että tämän päivän toteutuneiden kustannusten perusteella, ettei liityntäliikennemetrosta edes ole ollut hyötyä joukkoliikenteen taloudelle. Ja kun palkkakulut ja öljy ovat aikaisemmin olleet suhteessa halvempia kuin nykyään, minun on vaikea uskoa, että liityntäliikennejärjestelmän kustannukset olisivat olleet 1980-luvullakaan bussijärjestelmää pienemmät. Valitettavasti aiheesta ei ole tehty vastaavaa jälkitutkimusta kuin Turun raitioliikenteen lopettamisesta muka kannattamattomana ja korvaamisesta muka edullisemmalla bussiliikenteellä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Minä ymmärrän aivan hyvin ilman isällistä apuasi, että asiat eivät mene välttämättä virallisen kaavan mukaan ja toki asioita valmistellaan vuosia, sehän antaa mahdollisuuden kansalaiskeskustelullekin. 

Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä tosiseikkaa, että metron tulo Ruoholahteen oli realiteetti vielä siinä vaiheessa kun oli mahdollista, että jokin instanssi hylkää sataman joko osittain tai kokonaan.

Kun kerran ytv:n historiasta 80-luvulta ei saa puhua ja metrotoimikunnan paperit vuodelta ovat ajankohtaisia, niin mielenkiintoista on samassa yhteydessä huomata, että Espoon tai Vantaan suunnasta ei ole tullut koskaan minkäänlaisia avauksia liittyen seudulliseen yhteistyöhön. Helsinki on alueen ainoana toimijana ajatellut seudullisesti esim. joukkoliikenneasioissa. On aivan luonnollista olla innostumatta Espoon ja Vantaan ehdotuksista YTV-HKL-asiassa, koska niissä ei ollut mitään järkeä. Jos Helsinki on norsu posliinikaupassa, niin Espoo on sitten termiitti siltarakenteissa; juuri Espoon ansiosta asiat kehittyvät niin hitaasti.

Ymmärrän kyllä, että ne jotka italialaisen rakastajan intohimolla haluavat kertoa kuinka paljon Espoo on tehnyt hyvää harmistuvat tosiseikkojen esilleottamisesta, eihän sitä saisi mainita. Jätehuollon ja seutulipun vastustaminen ovat sitä samaa historiaa kuin metrotoimikunnan mietintö vuodelta 1959.

Helsingissä ei ole tapahtunut tarpeeksi, se on totta. Espoossa vaan senkään vertaa, vaikka eihän se ollut Espoo, joka on vastuussa omasta kaavoituksestaan...

----------


## ess

> Bussilla 18 pahimmillaan 20-25 minuuttia Munkkivuoresta Munkkiniemen aukiolle ja helposti kolme varttia keskustaan. Valitettavasti. Tosin en ole joutunut kayttamaan tuota yhteytta muutamaan vuoteen, mutta tuskinpa se siita on oleellisesti nopeutunut.
> 
> Olisi jo aika haaroittaa nelonen Munkkivuoreen.


18 on hidas kun se kiertää Töölön kautta. Suosittelen käyttämään linjoja 206, 212 ja 213 kaikkine variaatioineen.

----------


## kouvo

> ... Helsinki on alueen ainoana toimijana ajatellut seudullisesti esim. joukkoliikenneasioissa. On aivan luonnollista olla innostumatta Espoon ja Vantaan ehdotuksista YTV-HKL-asiassa, koska niissä ei ollut mitään järkeä. Jos Helsinki on norsu posliinikaupassa, niin Espoo on sitten termiitti siltarakenteissa; juuri Espoon ansiosta asiat kehittyvät niin hitaasti.
> 
> Ymmärrän kyllä, että ne jotka italialaisen rakastajan intohimolla haluavat kertoa kuinka paljon Espoo on tehnyt hyvää harmistuvat tosiseikkojen esilleottamisesta, eihän sitä saisi mainita. Jätehuollon ja seutulipun vastustaminen ovat sitä samaa historiaa kuin metrotoimikunnan mietintö vuodelta 1959.


Oletko muuten sattumalta huomannut, että jätehuolto toimii seudullisesti ja että seutulippu on nimensä mukaisesti koko seudulla toimiva kuponki? Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa sen sijaan yksi pitäjä tuijottaa omaan napaansa, samalla kun muut seudun kirkonkylät luottavat yhteiseen suunnitteluorganisaatioon.

----------


## 339-DF

> No hei, pahimmillaan... Pahimmillaan mistä tahansa mihin tahansa matka voi kestää vaikka tunnin.


En tarkoittanut mitenkaan poikkeuksellisia olosuhteita, vaan ihan tavallista aamuruuhkaa. 

Poikkeustilanteita kylla oli noina vuosina paljon ja silloin puhuttiinkin jo ihan eri aikalukemista. Nivelbussit vetelivat viimeisiaan ja hajoilivat minne sattuu kesken matkan. Seuraavaa odoteltiin sitten vaikka vartti. Talvisin ne jumittivat Ulvilantien mäissa. Ei kovin luotettavaa touhua.

----------


## kemkim

> Oletko muuten sattumalta huomannut, että jätehuolto toimii seudullisesti ja että seutulippu on nimensä mukaisesti koko seudulla toimiva kuponki? Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa sen sijaan yksi pitäjä tuijottaa omaan napaansa, samalla kun muut seudun kirkonkylät luottavat yhteiseen suunnitteluorganisaatioon.


HKL on ollut ainoa innovoija pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä. Vasta Helsingin jälkeen ovat uudistukset tullet viiveellä Espooseen ja Vantaalle, jotka ovat lähinnä kopioineet Helsingiltä ja vieläpä karvalakkiversioina.

Esimerkkejä:
-liityntäliikenne, aluksi Itä-Helsingissä, sitten Leppävaarassa ja pian Vantaalla sekä Etelä-Espoossa
-teknologiset uudistukset, kuten Omat Lähdöt kännykkään, tekstiviestilippu, UpCode-tarrat pysäkeillä
-käyttäjää palvelevat asiat, kuten pysäkkikohtaiset aikataulut, uudistetut lasiset pysäkkikatokset, aikataulumonitorit juna-asemilla ja pysäkeillä

----------


## kuukanko

> HKL on ollut ainoa innovoija pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä.


Ei nyt sentään. YTV:ltä on tullut joitakin koko seutua koskevia innovaatioita, kuten bussiliikenteen kilpailutus ja reittiopas.

Täysin kunnallisessa päätösvallassa olevat asiat, kuten esim. pysäkkikatokset ja pysäkeillä olevat infonäytöt, on kyllä yleensä hoidettu Helsingissä selvästi malliikkaammin kuin naapurikaupungeissa, mutta naapurikaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen asema on muutenkin Helsinkiä heikompi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa sen sijaan yksi pitäjä tuijottaa omaan napaansa, samalla kun muut seudun kirkonkylät luottavat yhteiseen suunnitteluorganisaatioon.


Eipä ole montaa vuotta siitä, kun Espoo ja Vantaa suunnittelivat joukkoliikenteensä itse. Jos yksi kaupunki tulee mukaan muutaman vuoden myöhemmin, niin se ei kerro mistään.

----------


## kouvo

> -liityntäliikenne, aluksi Itä-Helsingissä, sitten Leppävaarassa ja pian Vantaalla sekä Etelä-Espoossa


Jättäisin kopioimatta.

Tämän nerokkaan helsinkiläisen "alkuperäis"keksinnön naapurikuntiin kopioimiseen johtavat syyt ovat osaltaan HKL:ssä. Mikäli kyseinen kioski pysyttelisi suunnitelmineen ainoastaan juridisen toimivaltansa hiekkalaatikolla, eikä sohottelisi metrofantasioitaan myös naapuripitäjien puolelle, niin E-Espoossa ei välttämättä tarvitsisi halpamaisesti kopioida tätä suorastaan loistokasta helsinkiläiskeksintöä.

"Länsimetro -kolme matkaa yhden hinnalla!"

----------


## kouvo

> Eipä ole montaa vuotta siitä, kun Espoo ja Vantaa suunnittelivat joukkoliikenteensä itse. Jos yksi kaupunki tulee mukaan muutaman vuoden myöhemmin, niin se ei kerro mistään.


Mitä nyt ehkä jotain pientä siitä, miten kyseinen kirkonkylä "yhteistyön" määrittelee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rata rakennettin vuosina 19711975 ja on itse asiassa Helsingin ensimmäinen valmistunut ja liikennekäyttöön otettu metrorata. Ja taitaa olla kaikkein paraskin, kun se on toteutettu oikealla periaatteella yhdessä kaupunkirakenteen kanssa ja rakenne on suunniteltu radan ympärille. Radan hinnan nykyarvo muuten on luokkaa 105 M eli 13 M/km. Mahtaisiko osaltaan johtua siitä, että se tehtiin samaan aikaan muun rakentamisen kanssa.


Mulla on joku sellainen tunne että se ei ole ollut lopullinen hinta. Asemat ja rata ovat aika jykeviä, on pitkiä siltoja ja yksi tunnelikin. Tehtiinkö itse rantarataan mitään muutostöitä Martinlaakson radan rakentamisen yhteydessä muualla kuin Huopalahdessa, jossa koko ratapiha pistettiin uusiksi? 

Sen  muistan että Helsingin asemalla ei aluksi tehty mitän, vaan otettiin lähijunakäytöön vain ne surkeat puulaiturit jotka olivat länsisiiven päässä, mutta myöhemmin rakennettiin sinnekin vähän edustavammat laiturit. Pasilaan ei tehty mitään muutostöitä, mutta Ilmalaan muistan että rakennettiin  porraskuilut laiturilta Hakamäentielle. 

Sekin täytyy muistaa että Martsarin radan liikenne oli ensimmäiset 10 vuotta hyvin harvaa. Vain ruuhka-aikaan ajettiin 15 minutin vuorovälillä ja muutoin 30 minuutin. Jos radalla olisi otettu käyttöön 10 minuutin vuorovälit alusta asti niin se olisi edellyttänyt rantaradan muuttamista kaupunkiradaksi Huopalahteen asti jo silloin. 




> Sääli vaan, että mittakaavan kanssa mopo on jo karannut käsistä. Liian suuri osa rakennuskannasta on kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolella.


Ja lisäksi täytyy muistaa että Vantaalla on Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän varrella muitakin aika isoja lähiöitä jotka ovat kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolella radasta, kuten Vapaala, Varisto, Pähkinärinne, Vantaanlaakso ja Kaivoksela. Eli vähän niinkuin Espoossa Olari ja Espoonlahti, joka tulee jämään länsimetron kohdalla liityntäliikenteen varaan ainakin aluksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuohon Espoon maapolitiikan kuvioihin palaan kun olen ensin tarkistanut yhden kirjallisen lähteen.


Palaan nyt tähän Espoon aluerakentamisvaiheeseen koskevaan asiaan kuten lupasin. Tarkistin  kirjasta nimeltä *Espookirja* (Uolevi Itkonen 1993, kirja on julkaistu aikoinaan kun Espoo oli toiminut 20 vuotta kaupunkina) asian ja sen mukaan v 1969 tehtiin valtuustoaloite RKP:n toimesta joka johti selvityspyyntöön jossa mm gryndereiltä pyydettiin vastauksia voisivatko he ennemmin rakentaa lähiöitä rantaradan varrelle kuin vain etelään. Asia on niinkuin Antero ja Late jo totesivat, että grynderit olivat ostaneet maita vain etelästä ja viis veisasivat radanvarresta. Asuntosäätiön Heikki von Herzen jopa raivostui ajatuksesta ja kommentoi sanoin: _"Kyseisen rataosan rakentaminen on perustunut virheellisiin laskelmiin joista vastuu kuuluu viranomiaisille. Näitä virheitä ei saa maksattaa asunnonotarvitsijoilla, joiden olisi luovuttava ihantellisista Suomenlahden äärellä olevista ja tulevista yhdyskunnista"._  Tällä radalla hän siis tarkoitti rantarataa joka oli rakennettu jo 1900-luvun alussa, ei metroa. Muiden rakennusliikkeiden johtajat olivat maltillisempia, mutta valtuustoaloite ei johtanut suurempiin suunnanmuutoksiin.

Tätä tausta vasten tuntuu siltä että sen ajan kunnallispolitikoilla, rakennuttajilla ja muilla ihmisillä jotka rakensivat Espoon kaltaisia kokonaan uusia kaupunkeja ei ollut ihan homma hanskassa muun kuin betonielementtitekniikan osalta. Mitä poliittisiin suuntauksiin tulee, niin Espoossa siihen aikaan 1960-70-luvulla nimenomaan RKP ja vasemmisto olisivat toivoneet enemmän rakentamista radan varteen kun taas suomenkielien porvaristo ei laskenut radalle mitään arvoa vaan ainoastaan sille että raha liikkuu ja käy pyydyksiin. Vasemmiston kannan ymmärtää hyvin kun veljespuolueet Stadissa ja Vantaalla vannoivat raskaan raideliikenteen nimiin, mutta RKP:nkin ajatusten taustalla lienee ollut tarjota perinteisemmän tyylistä puutarhakaupunki-asumista jossa raideliikenne on tärkeä elementti. 

RKP joka siihen aikaan ei ollut mikään pikkupuolue sai joka tapauksessa sen läpi, että kaupungin hallinnollinen keskus ja kaupungintalo jäi kirkonkylään/asemataajamaan eikä siirretty muualle. Se, että Espoon keskuksen arkkitehtikilpailun voittaneesta puolalaisarkkitehtien ehdotuksesta ei toteutettu oikeastaan yhtään mitään on sitten oma lukunsa.

Vielä siihen kysymykseen, että suunniteltiinko Espoossa tosissaan metroa siihen aikaan, (siis omaa metroa eikä vain Helsingin raskasta metroa) niin siihenkin Uolevi Itkosen kirja antaa myös vastauksen: Kyllä suuunniteltiin. Nimittäin USA:laisen Westinghouse -yhtymän *"Transit Expressway"* :tä. Sellainen koerata oli rakennettu Pittsburghiin ja Baltimoren kaupunki oli jopa tilannut kyseisen joukkokuljetinjärjestlmän. Espoossa piti jäädä odottamaan Baltimoren kokemuksia. Taisi odotus jäädä pitkäksi kun ei kokemuksista kuulunut. Baltimore sensijaan rakensi samoihin aikoihin kuin Helsinki perinteisen metron. 

Hirveän paljon tietoa ei netistäkään löydy koko Transit Expresswaystä: Tässä on yksi linkki: http://vads.ahds.ac.uk/diad/article....ticle=d.223.22 Design Journal 1967 -julkaisun 5. sivulla on alaidassa kuva sellaisesta.

Itkosen kirjassa on myös huomiota herättvä maininta sivun 107 lopussa, kaavoitusta ja liikennejärjestelmiä käsitteleväsä luvussa: _"Metrospekulointi päätyi hurskaaseen toivomukseen, jonka mukaan Espoon tulisi esittää Helsingin kaupungille, että se luopuisi raskaan raidemetron rakentamisesta"_ . Jos tämän tulkistee kirjaimellisesti, niin sen mukaan Espoo siis toivoi että Helsinginkään ei pitäsi rakentaa omien rajojensa sisälle mitään metroa. 

Muistaako kukaan joka tuntee sen ajan poliittiset kuviot paremmin, esittikö Espoo koskaan Helsingille sellaista toivetta että Helsinki luopuisi kokonaan omasta metrosuunnitelmistaan, vai koskiko toivomus pelkästään Espooseen ulottuvaa länsimetroa? Jos Espoo tosissaan aktiivisesti pyrki "neuvomaan" Helsinkiä sen oman joukkoliikenteen hoidossa 1960-70-luvun taittessa, niin silloin pitää tulkita kaikkia vuosien varrella esintyneitä metro-erimielisyyksiä kaupunkien välillä täysin toiselta pohjalta kuin tähän asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Palaan nyt tähän Espoon aluerakentamisvaiheeseen koskevaan asiaan kuten lupasin. Tarkistin  kirjasta nimeltä *Espookirja* (Uolevi Itkonen 1993, kirja on julkaistu aikoinaan kun Espoo oli toiminut 20 vuotta kaupunkina) asian...


Kiitos Rainer tästä referaatista. Mielenkiintoisia juttuja.




> Asuntosäätiön Heikki von Herzen jopa raivostui ajatuksesta ja kommentoi sanoin: _"Kyseisen rataosan rakentaminen on perustunut virheellisiin laskelmiin joista vastuu kuuluu viranomiaisille. Näitä virheitä ei saa maksattaa asunnonotarvitsijoilla, joiden olisi luovuttava ihantellisista Suomenlahden äärellä olevista ja tulevista yhdyskunnista"._  Tällä radalla hän siis tarkoitti rantarataa joka oli rakennettu jo 1900-luvun alussa, ei metroa.


Olisikohan Herzenin kritiikin kohde ollut kuitenkin 1969 valmistunut Rantaradan sähköistys eikä alkuperäinen Turun rata, jota hänkään tuskin piti virheenä. Sähköistyshän loi Rantaradalle samanlaiset edellytykset kuin myöhemmin pääradalle, jossa sekä Helsingin että Vantaan alueella näitä edellytyksiä onkin laajasti hyödynnetty.




> Vielä siihen kysymykseen, että suunniteltiinko Espoossa tosissaan metroa siihen aikaan, (siis omaa metroa eikä vain Helsingin raskasta metroa) niin siihenkin Uolevi Itkosen kirja antaa myös vastauksen: Kyllä suuunniteltiin. Nimittäin USA:laisen Westinghouse -yhtymän *"Transit Expressway"* :tä.


Muistan näistä suunnitelmista sen verran, että niistä olisi tehty diplomityökin soveltamisesta lähinnä Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan. Mutta sen vakavammalle asteelle ajatus ei olisi koskaan edennyt. Voin hyvin arvata, että syynä lienee ollut hinta. Kustannukset ovat hyvinkin voineet osoittautua saman suuruisiksi tai jopa suuremmiksi kuin arviot Helsingin metron jatkosta Espooseen pintaratana. 1960-luvullahan metron väitettiin olevan halvempi kuin Castrénin pikaratikka, joten todella keveällä kustannustasolla metroa on silloin myyty.




> Hirveän paljon tietoa ei netistäkään löydy koko Transit Expresswaystä: Tässä on yksi linkki: http://vads.ahds.ac.uk/diad/article....ticle=d.223.22 Design Journal 1967 -julkaisun 5. sivulla on alaidassa kuva sellaisesta.


Kuvan ja vieressä olleen selostuksen perusteella kyse on käytännössä samasta asiasta minkä ransakaliset tuotteistivat 1970-luvun lopulla VAL-nimellä. Eli 10 vuotta meni ennen kuin automaattinen kumipyöräkuljetin oli oikeasti saatavilla. Siten ei ole ihme, ettei asia edennyt 1960-luvun lopulla Espoossakaan.




> Itkosen kirjassa on myös huomiota herättvä maininta sivun 107 lopussa, kaavoitusta ja liikennejärjestelmiä käsitteleväsä luvussa: _"Metrospekulointi päätyi hurskaaseen toivomukseen, jonka mukaan Espoon tulisi esittää Helsingin kaupungille, että se luopuisi raskaan raidemetron rakentamisesta"_ .


Lausuihan Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta RaideYVA:sta pari vuotta sitten, että Helsingin metro tulisi muuttaa pikaratiotieksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä tosiseikkaa, että metron tulo Ruoholahteen oli realiteetti vielä siinä vaiheessa kun oli mahdollista, että jokin instanssi hylkää sataman joko osittain tai kokonaan.


Mikä osoittaa Ruoholahden metroaseman rakentamisen typeryyden. Ei ole oikea järjestys rakentaa ensin asemaa ja vasta sitten päättää, rakennetaanko alue, joka asemaa voisi tarvita. Toteutunut järjesteys, jossa rakennetaan ensin asema johonkin ja sitten vasta päätetään tehdä toisaalle sitä tarvitseva alue osoittaa, ettei tarkoitus ole rakentaa kaupunkia palvelevaa liikennejärjestelmää.

Metroahan olisi voinut käyttää Jätkäsaaren ja Vuosaaren hankkeiden edistämiseen samaan tapaan kuin nyt käytetään Koivusaaren aseman rakentamissuunnitelmaa edistämään Koivusaaren kaavoittamista. Tämäkin on paremmin Helsingin oman edun mukaista kuin uhittelu Espoolle.




> On aivan luonnollista olla innostumatta Espoon ja Vantaan ehdotuksista YTV-HKL-asiassa, koska niissä ei ollut mitään järkeä.


Tarkoitatko Helsingin ja naapurikuntien aiempaa erimielisyyttä seudullisen joukkoliikenneyhtymän muodostamisessa? Siinä asia kuitenkin oli niin, että Helsingin esitys oli sekä Suomen että EU:n lainsäädännön vastainen ja toiminnallisesti mahdoton. Nyt tehty sopimus noudattaa Espoon, Vantaan ja YTV:n esitystä, koska juuri siinä oli jotain järkeä.




> Jos Helsinki on norsu posliinikaupassa, niin Espoo on sitten termiitti siltarakenteissa; juuri Espoon ansiosta asiat kehittyvät niin hitaasti.


Tarkoitat sitä, että asiat eivät edisty, kun Espoo ei tee kuten Helsinki sanoo. Mutta eiväthän ne edisty myöskään siksi, että Helsinki ei tee kuten Espoo sanoo.  :Wink:  Tietenkin on myös kysymys siitä, mikä on edistymistä. Siitä ei ehkä ole eriävät käsitykset pelkästään Helsingin ja Espoon välillä, vaan myös poliittisten puolueiden ja aatteiden välillä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 1960-luvullahan metron väitettiin olevan halvempi kuin Castrénin pikaratikka,...


Itse asiassa foorumissa on useaan otteeseen todettu, että Castrénin metroväylien vaunujen leveys olisi ollut hieman yli 2800 mm. Ne eivät olisi olleet katukelpoisia eivätkä täten täyttäneet raitiovaunun määritelmää. Itse asiassa Castrénin metro oli paljon metromaisempi kuin sittemmin rakennettu rautatiemetro. Loppujen lopuksi varsin pieni osa maailman metroista vastaa standardiltaan Helsingissä käytössä olevaa metroa.

----------


## Kolli

Eli olin oikeassa, Ruoholahti rakennettiin Ruoholahtea, asuinaluetta silmälläpitäen palvelemaan sen yhteyksiä. Tämä osoittaa juuri nimenomaan kuinka järkevää aseman rakentaminen oli: se mahdollistaa länsimetron jatkon ja palvelee tuhansia ihmisiä, jonka voi havaita metrossa. Metronvastustajien mielestä luonnollisesti asiakkaat "on pakotettu" Ruoholahden metroasemalle ja loput valitsevat väärin, kun eivät suostu ottamaan täpötäyttä 65A-linjaa matkalla Sörnäisiin tai Rautatientorille. Pitäisikö järjestää joku tiedotuskampanja, jossa vaikkapa tämän palstan metronvastustajat+ asiantuntijat kertoisivat ruoholahtelaisille salatun totuuden jakamalla lappusia Ruoholahden metroasemalla aamuruuhkassa?

----------


## Antero Alku

Tiedän, että trollaamiseen ei pitäisi reagoida, mutta menköön vielä kerran.




> Eli olin oikeassa, Ruoholahti rakennettiin Ruoholahtea, asuinaluetta silmälläpitäen palvelemaan sen yhteyksiä.


Millähän tavalla tämä kirjoittamasi mahtaa liittyä tässä käytyyn historian kertaamiseen? Mikä kirjoitetussa todistaa sinun ollevan oikeassa? Vastaan itse (koska olen huomannut, ettet vastaa sinulle esitettyihin kysymyksiin): Ei mikään. Sinä vaan kirjoitat välittämättä mitään siitä, mitä joku muu kirjoittaa. Ja luokittelet muut kirjoittajat keksimiesi määrittelyjen mukaan.

Jos Ruoholahden asema onkin rakennettu muutaman asuin- ja liiketalon läheisyyteen, niin tietenkin se on mielestäsi parempi sijainti kuin keskellä kolme kertaa suurempaa rakennuskantaa. Ja jos joku rohkenee tässä asettua määrittelemääsi totuutta vastaan, hän on metrovastustaja, jonka synonyymi taitaakin olla Kollivastustaja.  :Very Happy: 

On perin vaikea edes saada kiinni logiikastasi. Metrofanaatikko olet kyllä aivan selvästi (kai minullakin on oikeus nimetä sinut johonkin ryhmään, kun sinullakin on sellainen oikeus?), mutta kun et kuitenkaan ymmärrä, mikä olisi metrolle eduksi. Se, mitä olen yrittänyt saada sinutkin ymmärtämään on, että metron itsensä kannalta Ruoholahden linjaus on ollut huono ratkaisu. Näin siksi, koska molemmat vaihtoedot, Töölö ja Jätkäsaari, olisivat tuoneet metron palvelun piiriin moninkertaisen väestömäärän. No, se on varmaankin sitten pahasta ja minä vastustan metroa, kun olen sillä kannalla, että sitä pitäisi ja olisi pitänyt rakentaa niin, että sillä on mahdollisimman paljon käyttäjiä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse asiassa foorumissa on useaan otteeseen todettu, että Castrénin metroväylien vaunujen leveys olisi ollut hieman yli 2800 mm. Ne eivät olisi olleet katukelpoisia eivätkä täten täyttäneet raitiovaunun määritelmää. Itse asiassa Castrénin metro oli paljon metromaisempi kuin sittemmin rakennettu rautatiemetro.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Yleinen metrojen vaununleveys on 2,65 m. Siitä huolimatta, ettei niillä missään ajeta katuliikenteen seassa.

Ehkä ei olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa Castrénin metro, vaan pikemminkin Sahlbergin metro. Tai ehkä ei edes niinkään. Sillä ei ole ollut tilaisuutta käydä perusteellisesti läpi vanhoja suunnitelmia sekä päätöshistoriaa.

1950-luvulla suunniteltiin nimenomaan metrisen raitiotien kehittämistä ja maanalaisia osuuksia sille. Metrotoimikunnan metroväylissä ei aluksi otettu kantaa siihen, mitä väylillä kulkee. Se, että 1960-luvun alussa suunniteltiin 2,8 m leveätä kalustoa ei vielä ollut itse verkoston kannalta ratkaiseva muutos, sillä tarkoitus oli yhä, että suuri osa verkosta on maanpäällistä ja linjattu katuverkon mukaan.

Ratkaiseva kustannuserohan tulee siitä, pitääkö radan olla täysin eristetty ja sopeutuuko se katuverkkoon vai ei. Vielä Castrénin aikana siis metro sopi katuverkkoon ja katuverkkoon sopimattoman ratkaisun väitettiin olevan halvempi kuin sopivan. Maallikkopäättäjille tämä selitettiin sillä, että kun asemia on vähemmän kuin pysäkkejä, raskasmetro on halvempi. Selityshän on tietenkin täyttä puppua, mutta jos ei rehellisesti selvitetä miten ja mistä kustannukset muodostuvat, niin väärä tieto menee läpi. Ja myös meni läpi.




> Loppujen lopuksi varsin pieni osa maailman metroista vastaa standardiltaan Helsingissä käytössä olevaa metroa.


Niin, tässä joudutaan tietenkin määritelmien viidakkoon. Kun ei ole olemassa yksiselitteistä ja yhteisesti hyväksyttyä määritelmää siitä, mikä on metro, eikä sellaista oikeastan voi tehdäkään, niin mistä sitten oikeastaan puhutaan?

Helsingin metro on hyvin metromainen muuten, mutta se on lähes kaikilla mitoilla mitattuna suurempi kuin monet muut metrot. Kun tämä koskee myös asemavälejä ja kaarresäteitä, se johtaa siihen, ettei Helsingin metro toimi kuten metrot yleensä, vaan kuten yleensä toimivat paikallisjunat. Siksi minä olenkin usein verrannut H:gin metroa Berliinin S-Bahniin. Ja Berliinissähän on metro sitten vielä erikseen.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> ... metron itsensä kannalta Ruoholahden linjaus on ollut huono ratkaisu. Näin siksi, koska molemmat vaihtoedot, Töölö ja Jätkäsaari, olisivat tuoneet metron palvelun piiriin moninkertaisen väestömäärän.


Toisaalta nykyisellä linjauksella säilyi ainutlaatuinen mahdollisuus toteuttaa muutaman korttelin päässä ydinkeskustasta sijaitsevan Jätkän liittäminen metrojärjestelmään toimivan liityntäliikenteen avulla.




> Helsingin metro on hyvin metromainen muuten, mutta se on lähes kaikilla mitoilla mitattuna suurempi kuin monet muut metrot.


Paitsi matkustajamäärillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Siksi minä olenkin usein verrannut H:gin metroa Berliinin S-Bahniin. Ja Berliinissähän on metro sitten vielä erikseen.


Hampurissahan on vastaava juttu. Ja Hampurihan oli yksi Helsingin esikuvakaupungeista silloin aikanaan, vaikka onkin kooltaan noin kolminkertainen...  :Smile:

----------


## Kolli

> Tiedän, että trollaamiseen ei pitäisi reagoida, mutta menköön vielä kerran.


Omalta osaltani totean, että jätän ylläpidolle vastuun määritellä trollit ja en lähde määrittelemään muita trolleiksi ylläpidon puolesta, oma asiantuntemukseni ei riitä siihen. Minua saa jokainen nimittää kuitenkin oman arvionsa mukaan.

Olen myös todennut, että oman (luonnollisesti subjektiivisen) käsitykseni mukaan Ruoholahden metroasema palvelee ilman satama-alueiden rakentamistakin (joka olisi voinut Vuosaari-valitusten myötä kaatua) tuhansia ihmisiä, jotka asuvat ja työskentelevät alueella. Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että Ruoholahti on työpaikkakeskittymänä aika iso, kävelyetäisyydellä on mm. Nokia, Kaapelitehdas, Sitra jne. Asemalle vaikuttaa riittävän käyttäjiä, onhan alueella korkeakouluopetustakin.
Näiden tietojen valossa en pidä aseman sijaintia tyhmänä, optimistisijaintia en tiedä. Tässä keskustelussa ei ole esitetty paljoakaan tietoa, joka todistaisi aseman tarpeettomuuden. Jos metro olisi vedetty Jätkäsaareen, ei sekään olisi varmasti tyhmää, mutta toisaalta samassa ketjussa on todettu, että on hyvä; että Jätkäsaaresta tuli ratikkakaupunki http://jlf.fi/f20/214-lansimetro-p60734/#post60734 

Metro siis on tuonut enemmän kuin "muutaman talon" joukkoliikennepalvelun piiriin ja kyseisestä kohdasta sitä on helppo jatkaa länteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Omalta osaltani totean, että jätän ylläpidolle vastuun määritellä trollit ja en lähde määrittelemään muita trolleiksi ylläpidon puolesta


Aikamoista hurskastelua sanoa noin, kun kuitenkin itse tiedät saaneesi ylläpidolta varoituksia käytöksestäsi tällä foorumilla.

----------


## Kolli

Niin, olen saanut kaksi varoitusta, 18.9.2008 ja 22.9.2008.
Toisen sisältö oli, että jokaisesta pikkupäätöksestä ei tarvitse tehdä viestiä ja toinen koski teknisessä mielessä väärää tapaa lainata.
Olisi tietysti rehellistä ylläpidoltakin mainita tämä, vai onko ylläpidollakin tarve olla puolueellinen?
Totesin edellisessä viestissäni, että itse en ota vapautta määritellä muita trolliksi, vaan jätän sen ylläpidon tehtäväksi.Onko siinä toteamuksessa jotain väärää?

----------


## late-

> Paitsi matkustajamäärillä.


Ei Helsingin metro tosin pituuteensa ja linjaukseensa (ei heiluri) nähden aivan toivoton metro ole. Laajamittaisen liityntäliikenteen roolista ja oikeutuksesta suhteessa muihin metroihin ja muiden metrojen tarpeellisuudesta voidaan toki niistäkin kiisteillä.

----------


## petteri

> Ei Helsingin metro tosin pituuteensa ja linjaukseensa (ei heiluri) nähden aivan toivoton metro ole. Laajamittaisen liityntäliikenteen roolista ja oikeutuksesta suhteessa muihin metroihin ja muiden metrojen tarpeellisuudesta voidaan toki niistäkin kiisteillä.


Helsingin metro on rata-km kohti likimain yhtä kuormitettu kuin esimerkiksi Tukholman tunnelbana.

Helsinki:
56 miljoonaa matkustajaa, 21 km, 2.7 miljoonaa matkustajaa/rata-km/vuosi

Tukholma
Yhteensä:
327 miljoonaa matkustajaa, 108 km, 3,0 miljoonaa matkustajaa/rata-km/vuosi

Vihreä linja:
146 miljoonaa matkustajaa, 41,2 km, 3.5 miljoonaa matkustajaa/rata-km/vuosi

Punainen linja:
126 miljoonaa matkustajaa, 41,2 km, 3.1 miljoonaa matkustajaa/rata-km/vuosi

Sininen linja:
55 miljoonaa matkustajaa, pituus 25,5 km, 2,1 miljoonaa matkustajaa/rata-km/vuosi

----------


## kouvo

> Helsingin metro on rata-km kohti likimain yhtä kuormitettu kuin esimerkiksi Tukholman tunnelbana.


Taitaa vaan tuo helsingin metron kuormitusaste käyttämälläsi mittarilla olla alaspäin menossa länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeen.

----------


## Kolli

Länsimetro-hanke ottaa taas aimo askeleen eteenpäin.
Espoon valtuusto käsittelee 19.1.2008 mm. seuraavat asiat.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut *Espoon kaupunginvaltuuston esityslista 19.1.2009*
> _26 /  TAPIOLA, NIITTYKUMPU, MATINKYLÄ, JOUSENPUISTON - MATINKYLÄN METROTUNNELI, ASEMAKAAVAN HYVÄKSYMINEN, ALUE 920300 
> 27 /  OTANIEMI, WESTEND, KEILANIEMEN METROTUNNELI, ASEMAKAAVAN HYVÄKSYMINEN, ALUE 920100 
> 28 /  OTANIEMI, TAPIOLA, OTANIEMEN - TAPIOLAN METROTUNNELI, ASEMAKAAVAN HYVÄKSYMINEN, ALUE 920200_


Kaava siis nuijitaan tuossa kokouksessa ja se on tärkeä askel eteenpäin. Mahdolliset kiusavalituksetkin ovat jo uuden MRL:n piirissä, joten mikäli hallinto-oikeus hylkää kiusavalitukset, tarvitaan KHO:lta valituslupa, jotta asia saataisiin käsiteltäväksi KHO:ssa. Tämä nopeuttaa kiusavalitusten eliminointia. Tässä tilanteessa se onkin tärkeää, sillä kyseessä on erittäin tärkeä ja hyvä joukkoliikennehanke, jonka hyödyt ovat kiistattomat. Tuubin poraaminen alkanee siis jo hyvinkin pian, Espoo ja Helsinki ovat jo tälle vuodelle budjetoineet hankkeeseen yhteensä yhdeksänkymmentä miljoonaa (Espoo 59,8, Hki 24,2 ja valtio 6 milj.). Huhti-toukokuussa aletaan poraamaan jo kehäradan tuubia.

----------


## Mikko Lahti

> kyseessä on erittäin tärkeä ja hyvä joukkoliikennehanke, jonka hyödyt ovat *kiistattomat*.


Oho? Kyllähän tätäkin palstaa lukemalla selviää, että länsimetron hyödyllisyydestä on paljonkin kiistaa. Tai ihan vain suhteuttamalla jopa miljardin euron hintalappu siihen, ettei palvelu parane nykyisestä juuri lainkaan, vaan nykyiset suorat yhteydet muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi ja matka-ajat jopa pitenevät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oho? Kyllähän tätäkin palstaa lukemalla selviää, että länsimetron hyödyllisyydestä on paljonkin kiistaa. Tai ihan vain suhteuttamalla jopa miljardin euron hintalappu siihen, ettei palvelu parane nykyisestä juuri lainkaan, vaan nykyiset suorat yhteydet muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi ja matka-ajat jopa pitenevät.


Länsimetron ansiosta matka-ajat pitenevät joillakin ja lyhenevät toisilla. Niille joiden matka on vain Espoon lähiöiden ja Helsingin keskustan välillä muutokset ovat muutaman hassun minuutin luokkaa suuntaan tai toiseen. Pidempimatkalaisten kohdalla jotka ovat tulossa muualta Espooseen tai päinvastoin taas puhutaan jo 10-20 minuuttin ajansäästöistä.

Joka tapauksessa länsimetron pidempiaikaiset vaikutukset ovat yhdyskuntarakenteen hajaantumisesta johtuvien kielteisten vaikutusten väheneminen Helsingin länsipuolella. 

Pelkästään autoiluun ja hajautetun linjastorkenteen mukaan busseilla hoidettuun joukkoliikenteeseen perustuvilla kaupungeilla on taipumus väkimäärän kasvaessa hajaantua miniyhdyskuntiin joissa paikallinen palvelutarjonta ja kysyntä eivät kohtaa tyydyttävällä tavalla, ja jossa aktiiviväestöltä edellytetään aina säännöllisten aikatauluettujen rutiiniasioiden ja kodin ja työpaikan ulkopuolella tapahtuvien toimintojen hoitamiseksi kohtuuajassa henkilökohtaisessa käytössä olevaa moottoriajoneuvoa. 

Aivan kuten tähtitieteessäkin jossa maailmankaikkeus paisuu, ja galaksit ja taivaankappaleet etääntyvät toisistaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Oho? Kyllähän tätäkin palstaa lukemalla selviää, että länsimetron hyödyllisyydestä on paljonkin kiistaa. Tai ihan vain suhteuttamalla jopa miljardin euron hintalappu siihen, ettei palvelu parane nykyisestä juuri lainkaan, vaan nykyiset suorat yhteydet muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi ja matka-ajat jopa pitenevät.


Metron tapauksessa sen hinnalla tai palvelutasolla ei enään tässä vaiheessa ole mitään merkitystä. Joukkoliikenteestä mitään ymmärtämättömät valopäät, jotka ovat metron väkisin ajaneet toteutettavien hankkeiden listalle, eivät enään voi kasvojaan menettämättä vaihtaa mielipidettään. Vaikka metro alkaa vaikuttaa päivä päivältä enemmän idioottien hankkeelta, niin ikävä kyllä vahvasti näyttää siltä, että mikään ei voi pysäyttää tätä E-Espoon joukkoliikenteen loppullisesti tuhoavaa hanketta.

----------


## GT8N

Olen samaa mieltä kouvon kanssa. Kun nyt ollaan päädytty tähän, ei ole perääntymistä ilman, että metromiehet joutuisivat selittelemään "tärkeän" metrohankkeen suunnanmuutosta. Pystyiskö kukaan tosissaan uskomaan esim. Loukoa esitelmöimässä pikaraitiotien eduista, kuten kiinteistöjen arvonnoususta, laajamittaisen liityntäliikenteen puuttumisen tuomista säästöistä, suuresta suorien yhteyksien osuudesta jne. Tuskinpa...

----------


## Fiss

> Pidempimatkalaisten kohdalla jotka ovat tulossa muualta Espooseen tai päinvastoin taas puhutaan jo 10-20 minuuttin ajansäästöistä.


Mistä päin saadaan 10-20 minuutin ajansäästöt?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mistä päin saadaan 10-20 minuutin ajansäästöt?


Esim itä-Helsingistä tai pääradan varresta jos määränpää on eteläisen Espoon suuret työpaikka-alueet.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Itse ajattelin yleensä muualta seudulta sekä junalla tulevia.

----------


## Kolli

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1635669





> Länsimetron tunneleita aletaan louhia jo tänä vuonna?  
> 
> Länsimetron tunneleiden louhiminen saatetaan saada alkuun jo tänä vuonna. Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Kokkinen kertoo, että suunnittelu ja urakoiden kilpailuttaminen vievät kuitenkin sen verran aikaa, että varsinaiset tunnelityöt alkavat aikaisintaan kesälomien jälkeen.
> 
> Metrourakka alkaa työtunneleiden tekemisellä. Varsinainen metrotunneli saadaan rakennettua maan päältä tulevien työtunneleiden avulla useissa osissa. Työtunneleita kaivetaan Kokkisen mukaan kaikkiaan yhdeksän. Maaperä näyttää enimmäkseen louhintatöihin sopivalta, vaikkakin esimerkiksi Keilaniemessä peruskalliossa on rakentamista vaikeuttavaa rakoilua.
> 
> Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi maanantaina Länsimetron maanalaisen kaavan. Metron kokonaiskustannusarvio on 714 miljoonaa euroa. Kokkinen ei vielä osaa sanoa, laskeeko taloustaantuma rakentamisen hintaa.


Hyviä uutisia taas!

----------


## kemkim

> Joukkoliikenteestä mitään ymmärtämättömät valopäät, jotka ovat metron väkisin ajaneet toteutettavien hankkeiden listalle, eivät enään voi kasvojaan menettämättä vaihtaa mielipidettään. Vaikka metro alkaa vaikuttaa päivä päivältä enemmän idioottien hankkeelta, niin ikävä kyllä vahvasti näyttää siltä, että mikään ei voi pysäyttää tätä E-Espoon joukkoliikenteen loppullisesti tuhoavaa hanketta.


On aika kovaa puhetta puhua joukkoliikenteen tuhoavasta hankkeesta. Eipä se Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne tälläkään hetkellä mitään loistavaa ole. Autoilu on suosittua, lukuunottamatta matkoja Helsingin keskustaan. Eikä sekään johdu siitä, että suorat Kampin bussit niin hienoja olisivat, vaan kun keskustassa on ruuhkaa ja parkkipaikatkin ovat vähissä. Siinä on pakko julkisia käyttää, jos keskustassa meinaa käydä töissä ja asioilla.

Metro tuo paremmat poikittaisyhteydet Etelä-Espooseen. Lisäksi samaan pakettiin voidaan laittaa Espoon sisäisten linjojen vuorovälien lyhentäminen. Voisi hyvin ajatella, että jos vaihtoehtoina ovat 30 minuutin välein kulkeva suora seutubussi tai 15 minuutin välein kulkeva liityntäbussi vähintään yhtä usein kulkevaan metroon liittyvänä, niin valinta olisi aika selvä. 

Seutubussi on toki kätevä keskustaan mennessä, jos se lähtöaika osuu sopivasti siihen 30 minuutin välein kulkevaan bussiin. Sen sijaan, jos siitä suorasta seutubussista nykyisin myöhästyy ja joutuukin menemään seuraavaksi kulkevalla sisäisellä linjalla, joita menee pysäkiltä monta, mutta jokainen niistä harvoin vuorovälein, niin aikamoista arpomista se on, että missä pitäisi vaihtaa ja koska sieltä vaihtopaikalta menee bussi Kamppiin. Matkan aloittaminen siis käytännössä viivästyy sen aikaa, kunnes tulee suora bussi.

Niin, miksi niitä bussiyhteyksiä ei voisi muuten parantaa? No kun on helpompaa myydä poliitikoille ja kansalaisille jotain konkreettista ja pysyvää, eli metrotunneli. Siihen hyväksytään suurienkin rahasummien käyttö ja tottahan se liityntäliikennekin on toteutettava, eli se menee samaan budjettiin. Sen sijaan pelkän bussiliikenteen parantaminen nostaa vain juoksevia kuluja, mutta ei tuo fyysisesti mitään uutta rakennelmaa. Ja kun ne ovat "vain" busseja, niin siihen ei olla valmiita panostamaan. Metro koetaan hyvänä asiana, koska espoolaiset ovat huomanneet sen Helsingissä selkeäksi, nopeaksi, tilavaksi, tiheään kulkevaksi ja luotettavaksi kulkupeliksi. Helpompi sellainen vuosikymmeniä käytössä ollut ja hyväksi havaittu valmis ratkaisu on vain jatkaa Espooseen, kuin testata jotain uutta järjestelmää.

Pikaraitiotien kannalta on hyvä asia, että Jokeri-linja on pakko toteuttaa pikaraitiotienä, sillä bussit eivät riitä ja raskasraide on liian raskas ratkaisu sille. Kun pikaratikan edut huomataan, niin kiinnostuneita alueita on jonossa haalimassa pikaraiteita itselleen ja metro jää lähijunan ohella taka-alalle.

----------


## kouvo

> On aika kovaa puhetta puhua joukkoliikenteen tuhoavasta hankkeesta.


On aika kovaa toimintaa kaivaa muutaman kilometrin hukkaputki lähes miljardilla escudolla pääasiassa metsiköistä ja peltoaukeista koostuvaan kuntaan ainoastaan sen takia, että suurkaupungiksi itseään luuleva naapurikirkonkylä uhittelee kulisseissa valtauspyrkimyksillään, joita se on jo totettanutkin seudun toisella laidalla. Etenkin kun huomioidaan se, että joukkoliikenteeseen ei ainakaan suurimman maksuosuuden suorittajan kannalta kyseisestä hankkeesta saada juurikaan mitään hyötyä nykyiseen järjestelmään verrattuna.




> Niin, miksi niitä bussiyhteyksiä ei voisi muuten parantaa?


 No, koska metron rakentamisen jälkeen joukkoliikennerahakirstu on tyhjä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On aika kovaa toimintaa kaivaa muutaman kilometrin hukkaputki lähes miljardilla escudolla pääasiassa metsiköistä ja peltoaukeista koostuvaan kuntaan ainoastaan sen takia, että suurkaupungiksi itseään luuleva naapurikirkonkylä uhittelee kulisseissa valtauspyrkimyksillään, joita se on jo totettanutkin seudun toisella laidalla. Etenkin kun huomioidaan se, että joukkoliikenteeseen ei ainakaan suurimman maksuosuuden suorittajan kannalta kyseisestä hankkeesta saada juurikaan mitään hyötyä nykyiseen järjestelmään verrattuna.


Ottaisit vähän selvää millaiseen ympäristöön länsimetro rakennetaan. Oletko kuullut sellaisesta asiasta kuin kuntien välisestä yhteistyöstä? Sellaista harrastetaan tai on käytännössä pakko harrastaa pk-seudulla koska tosiaan, jos halutaan välttää kuntien pakkoliitokset, niin tehdään sellaisia kompromisseja että toinen kunta rakentaa ton, ja toinen ton. Espoolaiset ovat hyötyneet 50 vuotta siitä että Helsingin palvelut ovat lyhyen matkan päässä, eikä kaikkia samoja asioita ole tarvinnut rakentaa Espooseen erikseen. Sinä aikana Espoo on kasvanut niin isoksi että se on rohmunut itselleen osan Helsingin työpaikoistakin. Ja jotta työpaikoille pääsisi  tasapuolisesti eri puolelta kaupunkia, tarvitaan myös asianmukaiset nopeat liikennevälineet.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Oletko kuullut sellaisesta asiasta kuin kuntien välisestä yhteistyöstä? Sellaista harrastetaan tai on käytännössä pakko harrastaa pk-seudulla koska tosiaan, jos halutaan välttää kuntien pakkoliitokset, niin tehdään sellaisia kompromisseja että toinen kunta rakentaa ton, ja toinen ton.


Mikä merkitys on mahdollisesti ollut sillä, että Helsinki sai jotain vastinetta sille, että antoi luvan rakentaa Kehä II:n, jota espoolaiset ovat mielineet alueelleen. Lisäähän se väkisinkin liikennettä myös Helsingin alueella. On vain hyväksyttävä se, että pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien päätökset vaikuttavat myös toisiin kaupunkeihin ja jollain toisella kaupungilla voi olla intressejä johonkin asiaan, joka ei suoranaisesti hyödyttäisi sitä omaa kaupunkia, vaikka sen alueelle rakennettaisiinkin.

Länsimetro hyödyttää eniten Helsingin keskustaa, vaikka se rakennetaan Espooseen. Siksi Espoo varmastikin on halunnut jotain vastineeksi ja sen myös nyt sai Kehä II:n rakentamisluvan muodossa. Länsimetron tunneliosuus itsessään Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään on noin puoliksi kummankin kunnan alueella. Espoolle kuuluu kohtuuden nimissä isompi osuus kustannuksista, koska sen puolelle tulee useampi asema, joita espoolaiset voivat hyödyntää matkustustarpeissaan. Samaan pakettiin nivottiin myös Jokeri-ratikka (Helsingin vai Espoon pyynnöstä?), joka toteutunee Länsimetron kanssa, jotta saadaan hyvät vaihtoyhteydet Tapiolassa.

----------


## kouvo

> Länsimetro hyödyttää eniten Helsingin keskustaa, vaikka se rakennetaan Espooseen.


Näin varmasti onkin.

Koomiseksi asian tekee se, että huomattavasti edullisempi ja monihaaraisempi kevyt raideliikennejärjestelmä Espooseen olisi hyödyttänyt myös helsingin keskustaa huomattavasti enemmän kuin länsimetro.

----------


## vristo

> Koomiseksi asian tekee se, että huomattavasti edullisempi ja monihaaraisempi kevyt raideliikennejärjestelmä Espooseen olisi hyödyttänyt myös helsingin keskustaa huomattavasti enemmän kuin länsimetro.


Onko sinulla jotain tietoja, kuinka moni poliitikko tai asukas Espoossa olisi halukkaasti ottanut tuollaisen raidejärjestelmän (en mainitse sitä sanaa :Wink: ) länsimetron tilalle? Kapeat, korkeintaan 2,4 metrin vaunut, tuhannen millin verkostolla. 

Itse sanoisin, että 2,65m/1435mm, jos tuollaisia ruvetaan kaavailemaan, niin ei tule turhan ahdasta meille suomalaisille matkustaa; tiedät, mitä tarkoitan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä merkitys on mahdollisesti ollut sillä, että Helsinki sai jotain vastinetta sille, että antoi luvan rakentaa Kehä II:n, jota espoolaiset ovat mielineet alueelleen. Lisäähän se väkisinkin liikennettä myös Helsingin alueella. On vain hyväksyttävä se, että pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien päätökset vaikuttavat myös toisiin kaupunkeihin ja jollain toisella kaupungilla voi olla intressejä johonkin asiaan, joka ei suoranaisesti hyödyttäisi sitä omaa kaupunkia, vaikka sen alueelle rakennettaisiinkin.


Tuota olen ihmetellyt, että miksi Espoo haluaa jatkaa Kehä II:ta, koska sehän on jo valmiiksi rakennettuna Espoon sisällä ja palvelee hyvin. Ainoa mikä tulee mieleen on että jatkaminen Helsingin puolelle  nopeuttaa  espoolaisten matkoja lentokentälle. Mutta syy sekin. 

Seudullinen yhteistyö koskee kaikkia muitakin toimialoja, nyt on esim päätetty yhdistää pk-seudun kaupunkien vesilaitokset. Näissä laskelmissa että kuka voittaa ja häviää on käynyt ilmi että Helsinki maksaa enemmän kuin hyötyy. Mutta jos vaihtoehtona on se, että sellaiset kaupungit kuin Espoo ja Vantaa myyvät vesilaitoksensa jollekin ulkomaiselle pörssiyhtiölle, kuten Espoo teki aikoinaan sähkölaitoksensa kanssa, ja lopulta jokin ahne yhtiö kaappaa ne kaikki ja saa monopolin,niin ehkä on laskettu että kannattaa pitää ne kunnallisina laitoksina, yhdistää ne,  ja kehittää yhteistä infrastruktuuria. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Onko sinulla jotain tietoja, kuinka moni poliitikko tai asukas Espoossa olisi halukkaasti ottanut tuollaisen raidejärjestelmän (en mainitse sitä sanaa) länsimetron tilalle? Kapeat, korkeintaan 2,4 metrin vaunut, tuhannen millin verkostolla.


Eipä ole tietoa. Tosin muistelisin, että aikoinaan länsimetrolle tarjottiin "vaihtoehdoiksi" ainoastaan täysin idioottimaisia ja toteuttamiskelvottomia ratkaisuja. 




> Itse sanoisin, että 2,65m/1435mm, jos tuollaisia ruvetaan kaavailemaan, niin ei tule turhan ahdasta meille suomalaisille matkustaa; tiedät, mitä tarkoitan.


Jokerihan tultaneen toteuttamaan samanlaisella tekniikalla, mikä olisi soveltunut hyvin myös Espooseen. Raideleveydellähän ei kai sinänsä ole juurikaan mitään tekemistä sen asian kanssa, kuinka suuria suomalaisia joukkoliikennehärpäkkeeseen saadaan mahdutettua. Itse ehkä olisin ainakin alustavasti lähtenyt noiden tonnisten kiskojen pohjalta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuota olen ihmetellyt, että miksi Espoo haluaa jatkaa Kehä II:ta, koska sehän on jo valmiiksi rakennettuna Espoon sisällä ja palvelee hyvin. Ainoa mikä tulee mieleen on että jatkaminen Helsingin puolelle  nopeuttaa  espoolaisten matkoja lentokentälle. Mutta syy sekin.


Uusi kehä parantaa espoolaisten työpaikka-alueiden saavutettavuutta ja siten lisää niiden houkuttelevuutta yritysten sijoituspaikkana. Myös välillisesti helpottamalla Ykköskehän ruuhkia. Aivan selkeä hyöty Espoolle.

----------


## petteri

> Uusi kehä parantaa espoolaisten työpaikka-alueiden saavutettavuutta ja siten lisää niiden houkuttelevuutta yritysten sijoituspaikkana. Myös välillisesti helpottamalla Ykköskehän ruuhkia. Aivan selkeä hyöty Espoolle.


Minusta Kehä II:n tärkein hyöty henkilöautoliikenteelle on Kehä III:n, Kehä I:n ja Hakamäentien kuormituksen keventyminen. Kehä II, Pasilanväylä ja keskustatunneli ovat tämän hetken mahdollisuudet lisätä merkittävästi henkilöautoliikenteen poikittaiskapasiteettia.

Kun koko seutu on yhtä työmarkkina-aluetta suuri osa Espoolaisista käy töissä muulla pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Kauppalehdessä on juttu "Länsimetro irtoaa alehinnalla". Jutun mukaan tämänhetkisellä maanrakennuskustannusindeksillä länsimetron hintalappu lähentelee 800 miljoonaa euroa, mutta hinnat ovat nyt lähdössä laskuun ja länsimetro voi sen vuoksi jopa alittaa kustannusarvionsa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämän päivän Kauppalehdessä on juttu "Länsimetro irtoaa alehinnalla". Jutun mukaan tämänhetkisellä maanrakennuskustannusindeksillä länsimetron hintalappu lähentelee 800 miljoonaa euroa, mutta hinnat ovat nyt lähdössä laskuun ja länsimetro voi sen vuoksi jopa alittaa kustannusarvionsa.


Olis ihan hienoa, jos kävisi niin, että kustannusarvio alittuisi. Epäilen sitä kuitenkin hiukan, sillä vaikka rakennusalalla yleisesti menee nyt huonommin, niin tunnelirakentamisessahan meillä on Suomessa aikamoinen buumi päällä, kun pitää kaivaa länsimetroa ja kehärataa yhtäaikaisesti. Ei sentään keskustatunnelia samalla kertaa. Suurin kustannuserä on kuitenkin juuri tunnelirakentaminen.

Toivotaan nyt kuitenkin parasta. Espoossa menee tällä hetkellä todella heikosti, joka välistä säästetään ja ilmeisesti mm. koulujen tuntikehystä ollaan ensi lukuvuodeksi supistamassa vastoin kauniita juhlapuheita. Jostainhan ne metrorahat on nyhdettävä.

----------


## petteri

Metron rakentamisessa tunnelien poraaminen ja louhinta on kuitenkin aika pieni osa työstä. Myös ulkomailta löytynee tässä suhdannetilanteessa myös vapaata tunneliporauskapasiteettia, joka pitää tarjousten hintatason kurissa. Kilpailu länsimetron ja kehäradan urakoista tulee olemaan veristä ja hinta sen mukainen.

Metron rakentamisessa on myös paljon tavanomaista rakennustyötä, jonka hinta tipahtaa rakennuslamassa reilusti. Samoin kaikkien rakennustarvikkeiden hinnat ovat romahtaneet.

Minä kuvittelisin, että Länsimetron kustannusarviosta, joka on 829 M  huhtikuun 2008 kustannustasossa tipahtaa reaalishinnasta pois minimissään 10-15 %, ehkä enemmänkin.

----------


## Kolli

Länsimetro sai suunnittelijat, kertoo YLE Uusimaa tänään:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...at_529821.html

----------


## 339-DF

Mun mielestä on erittäin mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten tämän hankkeen kanssa käy nyt, kun tilanne muuttuu päivittäin. Ensin Espoossa huomattiin, että budjetista puuttuukin 40-50 miljoonaa euroa ensi vuonna. Siinä vaiheessa kuitenkin vielä vakuutettiin, että investointeja ei karsita, ei ainakaan metroa.

Suurin yksittäinen syy siihen, miksi espoolaiset poliitikot lopulta pitkin hampain suostuivat länsimetroon oli se, että se mahdollistaisi kunnallisen itsenäisyyden jatkumisen. Nyt kuitenkin Helsinki ilmoitti liittävänsä naapurikunnat itseensä vuonna 2013. Toki se on vasta Helsingin aikomus, mutta Sipoon suhteen Hki ainakin sai tahtonsa läpi.

Siispä lopputuloksena Espoon kunnallinen itsenäisyys on joka tapauksessa menetetty, vaikka siitä puoli miljardia maksettaisiinkin. Tämän vuoksi pidän ihan mahdollisena, että Espoo nyt muuttuneessa tilanteessa päättää "lykätä" metroinvestointia. Tehköön sitten Suur-Helsinki koko paketin aikanaan, jos katsoo sen tarpeelliseksi.

Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja. Totisesti.

----------


## TEP70

Ja nyt Helsinki ilmoittaa budjetistaan löytyvän vuosina 2009-2011 miljardiaukon.

Tarkoitettiinkohan tuossa kolmea vuotta yhteensä vai joka vuosi? Ei taida kukaan vielä varmaksi osata sanoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siispä lopputuloksena Espoon kunnallinen itsenäisyys on joka tapauksessa menetetty, vaikka siitä puoli miljardia maksettaisiinkin. Tämän vuoksi pidän ihan mahdollisena, että Espoo nyt muuttuneessa tilanteessa päättää "lykätä" metroinvestointia. Tehköön sitten Suur-Helsinki koko paketin aikanaan, jos katsoo sen tarpeelliseksi.


Mun mielestäni ei kannata liian dramaattisesti tulkita näitä asioita. Pk-seutujen kaupunkien liittäminen yhteen on täysin hiekkaan kirjoitettu. Espoo päätti metrosta enimmäkseen muista  syistä kuin liittämisen pelosta. 

Länsimetro on joka tapauksessa molempien kaupunkien yhteinen hanke, jossa valtiokin on omalta osaltaan mukana. Siitä luopuminen kokonaan merkitsisi että valtiolta ei tippuisi pitkään aikaan mitään tukea vastaavalle muullekaan hankkeelle. Jos taloudellinen tilanne vaatii, rakentamista voi lykätä muutamalla vuodella tai rakentaa hitaammalla aikataululla, tai aluksi vain Tapiolaan asti.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mun mielestäni ei kannata liian dramaattisesti tulkita näitä asioita. Pk-seutujen kaupunkien liittäminen yhteen on täysin hiekkaan kirjoitettu.


Tuosta olen kyllä ihan samaa mieltä. Ja erona Sipoon tapaukseen on se, että Espoolla ja sen poliitikoilla on oikeasti vaikutusvaltaa valtakunnanpolitiikassa toisin kuin Sipoolla. En mä oikein usko, että Espoota ehdoin tahdoin pakotetaan kuntaliitokseen, koska Espoo on nykyiselläänkin elinvoimainen kunta. Samoin Helsinki vaikkei siihen Lepäävaara ja Kivenlahti kuulukaan. Joten millä sitä pakkoliitosta perustelisi?




> Espoo päätti metrosta enimmäkseen muista  syistä kuin liittämisen pelosta.


Joissain puolueissa varmasti näin, ainakin demareissa. Vihreät ovat tietysti ihan hajalla eivätkä oikeasti päätä oikein mitään, kun niiden eripuraisuudet kumoavat toisensa ja lopputulos on nolla. Kokoomus on tässä avainasemassa  jos kokoomus olisi ottanut metroon kielteisen kannan, metro olisi kaatunut siihen. Ja juuri kokoomuksesta kuului näitä kuntaliitoshuolia.




> Länsimetro on joka tapauksessa molempien kaupunkien yhteinen hanke, jossa valtiokin on omalta osaltaan mukana. Siitä luopuminen kokonaan merkitsisi että valtiolta ei tippuisi pitkään aikaan mitään tukea vastaavalle muullekaan hankkeelle. Jos taloudellinen tilanne vaatii, rakentamista voi lykätä muutamalla vuodella tai rakentaa hitaammalla aikataululla, tai aluksi vain Tapiolaan asti.


Mun mielestä tuo vain Tapiolaan asti tehty metro säästäisi mukavasti rahaa ja rauhottaisi tilanteen ihan riittävän hyvin. Mahdollinen jatko Tapiolasta eteenpäin olisi sitten Espoon oma asia, siihen Helsingillä ei olisi mitään intressiä.

Mutta voidaan ajatella myös niin, että jos länsimetroa ei tulekaan, niin valtiolla olisi rahaa toteuttaa Pisara huomattavan nopeasti. Ja siinä hankkeessa on sentään reilut palvelutasoedut monessakin mielessä.

----------


## antaeus

> Tuosta olen kyllä ihan samaa mieltä. Ja erona Sipoon tapaukseen on se, että Espoolla ja sen poliitikoilla on oikeasti vaikutusvaltaa valtakunnanpolitiikassa toisin kuin Sipoolla. En mä oikein usko, että Espoota ehdoin tahdoin pakotetaan kuntaliitokseen, koska Espoo on nykyiselläänkin elinvoimainen kunta. Samoin Helsinki vaikkei siihen Lepäävaara ja Kivenlahti kuulukaan. Joten millä sitä pakkoliitosta perustelisi?


Kyselin jo aiemmin teidän mainitsemistanne pakkoliitoksista, mutta en saanut mitään ymmärrettävää vastausta...: millä perusteilla suomainen kunta voi pakottaa toisen kunnan antamaan itselleen alueestaan palan, tai ehkäpä pakottaa yhteenliitynnän? Kuka sen voi päättää ja eikö ko. kunnalla ole mitään sanomista asiasta??

----------


## kemkim

> Tuosta olen kyllä ihan samaa mieltä. Ja erona Sipoon tapaukseen on se, että Espoolla ja sen poliitikoilla on oikeasti vaikutusvaltaa valtakunnanpolitiikassa toisin kuin Sipoolla. En mä oikein usko, että Espoota ehdoin tahdoin pakotetaan kuntaliitokseen, koska Espoo on nykyiselläänkin elinvoimainen kunta. Samoin Helsinki vaikkei siihen Lepäävaara ja Kivenlahti kuulukaan. Joten millä sitä pakkoliitosta perustelisi?


Taantuma voi vaikuttaa Espoon itsenäisyyden häviämiseen. Hyvinä aikoina Espoo on kylpenyt elinkeinoelämän tuomilla verotuloilla, mutta nyt taantuman tullessa ne verotulot sulavat yhtä nopeasti kuin ovat tulleetkin.

Tekniikka&Talous analysoi asiaa omassa jutussaan:
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/kommen...&wtm=-05022009

----------


## ultrix

> Kyselin jo aiemmin teidän mainitsemistanne pakkoliitoksista, mutta en saanut mitään ymmärrettävää vastausta...: millä perusteilla suomainen kunta voi pakottaa toisen kunnan antamaan itselleen alueestaan palan, tai ehkäpä pakottaa yhteenliitynnän? Kuka sen voi päättää ja eikö ko. kunnalla ole mitään sanomista asiasta??


Ei kunta yksin voikaan, viime kädessä sen päättää Valtioneuvosto asetuksella, eduskunta lailla (jos oikein järeistä kunnallisen itsehallinnon ylikävelemisistä on kyse) tai Korkein hallinto-oikeus, jos valtioneuvosto tai sen alaiset viranomaiset (esim. sisäministeriö) ovat päätöksen tehneet.

----------


## vristo

> Mun mielestä tuo vain Tapiolaan asti tehty metro säästäisi mukavasti rahaa ja rauhottaisi tilanteen ihan riittävän hyvin. Mahdollinen jatko Tapiolasta eteenpäin olisi sitten Espoon oma asia, siihen Helsingillä ei olisi mitään intressiä.
> 
> Mutta voidaan ajatella myös niin, että jos länsimetroa ei tulekaan, niin valtiolla olisi rahaa toteuttaa Pisara huomattavan nopeasti. Ja siinä hankkeessa on sentään reilut palvelutasoedut monessakin mielessä.


Joo, pistetään nyt ylös näitä mieleentulleita vaihtoehtoisia liikennesuunnitelmia, vaikkapa tähän taloudelliseen tilanteeseen suhteutettuna:

Punakynällä nykyinen länsimetron suunnitelma poisBussikaistat Länsiväylalle molempiin suuntiin välille Suomenojan liittymä - Espoonlahden/Soukan liittymäBussitunneli Ruoholahdessa Salmisaaresta Kampin keskukseenEm. toteutetaan sellaiseksi, että voidaan helposti muuttaa raitiovaunuilla ajettavaksi ja jatkoyhteys Helsingin keskustaanRaide-Jokerin toteutusRaide-Jokerin jatko Tapiolasta RuoholahteenRaitiotie Lauttasaaren keskustaan ja VattuniemeenLaajasalon raitioteiden toteutus ja nimenomaan sen valjastaminen "länsimetroksi"Raitioliikenteen yleisen sujuvuuden nopeuttaminen ja yksikkökokojen kasvattaminen
No, näitähän on ollut täällä jo esillä, mutta ei liene realistista "pysäyttää" länsimetron etenemistä.

----------


## sebastin

*Espoo ei aio lykätä metroa*
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...icle215527.ece

----------


## 339-DF

Yleisten töiden lautakunta totetaa 2.4.09 lausunnossaan Länsimetron asemakaava- ja asemakaavan muutosehdotuksesta:




> Helsingin kaupungin osuus kustannuksista koko Länsimetron hankkeen osalta on 144 300 000 euroa 14.3.2008 päivätyn hankesuunnitelman mukaisesti. Metroasemien kevyen liikenteen ja liityntäliikenteen muutoksista aiheutuvat rakentamiskustannukset eivät vielä ole tiedossa.


Mitenkäs tässä näin kävi? Kun ysiratikkaa tehtiin, niin ratikan kustannuksiksi laskettiin mm. uudet pysäköintilippuautomaatit sekä Aleksis Kiven kadun uudet puut. Minun oli vaikea ymmärtää, miten ne liittyivät kiinteästi ratikan kustannuksiin, mutta samaan pakettiin ne kaikki kasattiin valtuustoa varten, jotta se saattoi päättää hankkeesta.

Ilmeisesti länsimetron kanssa on toisin. Metroasemien kevyen liikenteen ja liityntäliikenteen muutoksista aiheutuvat rakentamiskustannukset ovay ihan aidostikin metron kustannuksia, toisin kuin nuo ysiratikan jutut, mutta siitä huolimatta niitä ei ole laskettu mukaan metron kustannusarvioon. Kuinka paljon muita vastaavia piiloeriä mahtaa olla tulossa? Ja jos näiden piiloerien hintoja ei vielä edes osata arvioida, niin millaisista summista tässä mahtaa olla kyse?

Länsimetron lopullinen hintalappu näyttää siis olevan jotain aivan muuta kuin mitä meille on julkisuudessa kerrottu.  :Sad:

----------


## petteri

> Mitenkäs tässä näin kävi? Kun ysiratikkaa tehtiin, niin ratikan kustannuksiksi laskettiin mm. uudet pysäköintilippuautomaatit sekä Aleksis Kiven kadun uudet puut. Minun oli vaikea ymmärtää, miten ne liittyivät kiinteästi ratikan kustannuksiin, mutta samaan pakettiin ne kaikki kasattiin valtuustoa varten, jotta se saattoi päättää hankkeesta.


Jos rakentaminen tuhoaa valmista katuympäristöä, katuympäristön korjaus takaisin käyttökelpoiseen kuntoon on selkeästi hankkeen kustannus.




> Metroasemien kevyen liikenteen ja liityntäliikenteen muutoksista aiheutuvat rakentamiskustannukset ovay ihan aidostikin metron kustannuksia, toisin kuin nuo ysiratikan jutut, mutta siitä huolimatta niitä ei ole laskettu mukaan metron kustannusarvioon.


Tuossa rajan veto ei ole kauhean selkeä. Metroasemien maanpäälliset rakenteet ja liityntäterminaalit ovat kyllä metron kustannuksia, mutta jos ihmisten liikkumistottumusten muuttumisen takia joudutaan rakentamaan uusia väyliä, ne eivät minusta kuulu metron kustannuksiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä en nyt saa ollenkaan pointista kiinni. Eli ratikka vaatii pysäköintilippuautomaatteja mutta metro ei vaadi sitä, että asemille pääsee jotenkin (niin kuin vaikka kevyenliikenteenyhteyttä pitkin)? Hmmm...




> Jos rakentaminen tuhoaa valmista katuympäristöä, katuympäristön korjaus takaisin käyttökelpoiseen kuntoon on selkeästi hankkeen kustannus.


Uudet pysäköintilippuautomaatit eivät nyt kuitenkaan millään tavalla liity tuhottuun katuympäristöön. Jos AKK:lla oli niitä ennestään, niin mikään ei pakottanut niitä tuhoamaan kadun purkamisen yhteydessä, ne voi tarvittaessa siirtää pois ja tuoda takaisin. Vaikka mahdolliset uusimisiässä olevat automaatit onkin kätevää uusia muiden töiden yhteydessä, ratikan "vika" ne eivät kuitenkaan ole.

Samoin AKK:n puut todettiin kuntokartoituksessa huonokuntoisiksi ja siksi poistettaviksi. Se ei riippunut mitenkään ratikasta, paitsi tietysti siten, että ratikan ansiosta tehtiin tuo kartoitus ja puut saatiin pois ennen kuin ne rupesivat kaatuilemaan ihmisten päälle. Ratikka ei myöskään vaadi uusien puiden istuttamista, pikemminkin se toimisi paremmin ilman niitä. Saahan sinne silti istuttaa vaikka minkämoisen metsän, mutta ratikan kustannus se ei ole.




> Tuossa rajan veto ei ole kauhean selkeä. Metroasemien maanpäälliset rakenteet ja liityntäterminaalit ovat kyllä metron kustannuksia, mutta jos ihmisten liikkumistottumusten muuttumisen takia joudutaan rakentamaan uusia väyliä, ne eivät minusta kuulu metron kustannuksiin.


Ota huomioon, että esittelijä on muotoillut sen nimenomaan "metroasemien kevyen liikenteen ja liityntäliikenteen muutoksista aiheutuvat rakentamiskustannukset". Jos ihmisten liikkumistottumukset muuttuvat esim. siten, että he kulkevat metroasemalle, jota ei ennen ollut, ja tarvitsevat siksi väylän, jota ei ennen ollut, niin kyllä se minusta on metron kustannus. Joka tapauksessa se on enemmän metron kustannus kuin nuo mainitsemani ysille sälytetyt kustannukset.

----------


## petteri

> Samoin AKK:n puut todettiin kuntokartoituksessa huonokuntoisiksi ja siksi poistettaviksi. Se ei riippunut mitenkään ratikasta, paitsi tietysti siten, että ratikan ansiosta tehtiin tuo kartoitus ja puut saatiin pois ennen kuin ne rupesivat kaatuilemaan ihmisten päälle. Ratikka ei myöskään vaadi uusien puiden istuttamista, pikemminkin se toimisi paremmin ilman niitä. Saahan sinne silti istuttaa vaikka minkämoisen metsän, mutta ratikan kustannus se ei ole.


Kun Aleksis Kiven kadulla puut jouduttiin ratikan rakentamisen takia kaatamaan ja siirtämään puiden paikkaa, se on ihan selvästi ratikan rakennuskustannus. Ei itse puu paljoa maksa, mutta puun perustamistyöt maksavat enemmän. Jos ratikkaa ei olisi rakennettu, puut olisi voitu istuttaa halvalla vanhoihin paikkoihin. Sitä halutaanko jonkun kadun olevan jatkossakin bulevardi ei päätetä yksinomaan ratikan ehdoilla.

----------


## petteri

> Ota huomioon, että esittelijä on muotoillut sen nimenomaan "metroasemien kevyen liikenteen ja liityntäliikenteen muutoksista aiheutuvat rakentamiskustannukset". Jos ihmisten liikkumistottumukset muuttuvat esim. siten, että he kulkevat metroasemalle, jota ei ennen ollut, ja tarvitsevat siksi väylän, jota ei ennen ollut, niin kyllä se minusta on metron kustannus. Joka tapauksessa se on enemmän metron kustannus kuin nuo mainitsemani ysille sälytetyt kustannukset.


Minkähänlaiseksi saataisiin ratikan rakentamiskustannus Laajasalossa tuolla logiikalla kun ratikkaa rakennetaan uudelle alueelle? Samalla logiikallahan kaikki raitiovaunupysäkeille tavalla tai toisella johtavat väylät olisivat Laajasalossa ratikan kustannuksia. Eli varsin suuri osa uusien katujen rakentamiskustannuksista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun Aleksis Kiven kadulla puut jouduttiin ratikan rakentamisen takia kaatamaan ja siirtämään puiden paikkaa, se on ihan selvästi ratikan rakennuskustannus.


Olet väärässä. Puiden paikkaa ei ole tarvinnut raitiotien vuoksi muuttaa, vaan raitiotie olisi vallan hyvin voitu rakentaa niiden lahojen puiden molemmin puolin.

Alunperin toisen suunnan ratikan piti tulla kadun keskelle puiden väliin. Sitten joukkoliikennepuolue vihreiden ja Kimmo Helistön toiveesta ratikka siirrettiin molemmissa suunnissa autokaistoille. Samalla kävi ilmi, että itse asiassa ratikka ei olisi kovin hyvin mahtunutkaan sinne puiden väliin, mutta sillä ei enää ollut merkitystä, kun ratikka ei puiden välistä enää mennytkään.

Lopuksi sitten selvisi, että puut täytyy joka tapauksessa kaataa, koska niiden kunto on huono. Mutta sillä ei enää ole mitään tekemistä ratikan kanssa. Sitä en tiedä, onko uudet puut istutettu samaan kohtaan kuin vanhat, mutta pääasia on kuitenkin se, että ratikan olisi hyvin voinut toteuttaa, kuten sanottua, sinne lahojen puiden molemmin puolin.

Jos olisi niin, että puut olisi jouduttu kaatamaan raitiotien vuoksi (niin kuin varmaan moni luulee, siltähän se näyttää, kun ei ota asioista selvää), niin silloin tilanne olisi ihan eri ja kustannus olisi ratikan kustannus.




> Minkähänlaiseksi saataisiin ratikan rakentamiskustannus Laajasalossa tuolla logiikalla kun ratikkaa rakennetaan uudelle alueelle? Samalla logiikallahan kaikki raitiovaunupysäkeille tavalla tai toisella johtavat väylät olisivat Laajasalossa ratikan kustannuksia. Eli varsin suuri osa uusien katujen rakentamiskustannuksista.


Logiikkasi ontuu tässäkin reippaasti.

Yleensä kaupungissa on tapana rakentaa kadut joka tapauksessa, kulkee niitä pitkin sitten ratikka tai ei. Kaupungissa katuja reunustavat yleensä jalkakäytävät, ja niitä käytetään kaikenlaiseen kulkemiseen, ei vaan ratikkapysäkille siirtymiseen. Uskon, että esim. Koirasaarentielle rakennetaan joka tapauksessa jalkakäytävät ja pyörätiet, vaikkei sinne ratikkaa tulisikaan. Uskotko sinä?

Sen sijaan kaupungissa ei ole tapana rakentaa olemattomille metroasemille johtavia kevyenliikenteenväyliä. Vai oletko eri mieltä tästäkin? Eli metroasemalle johtava erillinen kevari, jota käytetään vain siksi, että mennään metroasemalle, kuuluu metron kustannuksiin. Se on sitten eri juttu, jos samalla päätetään panna koko Larun kevarit uusiksi, se ei tietenkään ole metron kustannus, vaikka kimmoke saataisiinkin metrosta.

Laajasalon ratikan kustannuksiksi voidaan vallan hyvin laskea sellaiset suojatiet, jotka tehdään vain ratikkapysäkin vuoksi. Halpaa kuin saippua. Siinä se. Pysäkit tieytsti lasketaan ratikan kustannuksiksi, tosin yhteiskäyttöpysäkit pitäisi kyllä jyvittää osin bussiliikenteen puolelle.

----------


## petteri

> Yleensä kaupungissa on tapana rakentaa kadut joka tapauksessa, kulkee niitä pitkin sitten ratikka tai ei. Kaupungissa katuja reunustavat yleensä jalkakäytävät, ja niitä käytetään kaikenlaiseen kulkemiseen, ei vaan ratikkapysäkille siirtymiseen.
> 
> .....
> 
> Sen sijaan kaupungissa ei ole tapana rakentaa olemattomille metroasemille johtavia kevyenliikenteenväyliä. 
> 
> .............. 
> 
> Eli metroasemalle johtava erillinen kevari, jota käytetään vain siksi, että mennään metroasemalle, kuuluu metron kustannuksiin.


Ihan samalla lailla uusille ratikkapysäkeille joudutaan vanhoilla alueilla rakentamaan uusia kevyen liikenteen väyliä, joita ei rakennettaisi, jos ratikkaa ei olisi. Ja uusilla alueilla joukkoliikenteen sijoittelu vaikuttaa väylien rakentamiseen. 

Ilman joukkoliikennettä kevyttä liikennettä on paljon vähemmän, jolloin katu- ja väylärakentamisen kustannuksissa voidaan säästää merkittävästi. Suomessa on paljon alueita, joilla katuinfra on hyvin kevyt, niille luonteenomaista on henkilöauton käyttö ainoana liikennevälineenä.

Jos haluat laskea metron kustannuksiin katu- ja ympäristörakentamisen lisäeriä, pitää sitten ratikkahankkeidenkin kustannukset laskea "Ranskan malliin". Ja itse asiassa bussiliikenteellekin pitäisi tuolla logiikalla allokoida katurakentamisen lisäkuluja.




> Se on sitten eri juttu, jos samalla päätetään panna koko Larun kevarit uusiksi, se ei tietenkään ole metron kustannus, vaikka kimmoke saataisiinkin metrosta.


Kun kyse on vanhasta alueesta usein joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen yhteydessä on kyse pitkälti tästä ilmiöstä. Kaupunki muuttuu ja ihmisten kulkureitit sen mukana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos haluat laskea metron kustannuksiin katu- ja ympäristörakentamisen lisäeriä, pitää sitten ratikkahankkeidenkin kustannukset laskea "Ranskan malliin". Ja itse asiassa bussiliikenteellekin pitäisi tuolla logiikalla allokoida katurakentamisen lisäkuluja.


Juuri näin. Siitähän tässä oli kysymys, että ratikan ja metron rakentamiskustannukset lasketaan tässä kaupungissa eri tavalla. Eikä ole ensimmäinen kerta. Vuosaaren metroakin tehtäessä metron vaatimat katu- ja siltatyöt jätettiin pois metron hinnasta.

Ja tämä sama periaate jatkuu vielä käyttökustannustenkin laskennassa. Metroa kehutaan kaikkein halvimmaksi, koska käyttökustannuksiin ei lasketa radan ja asemien ylläpitoa, mitä ilman juniin ei kuitenkaan pääsisi yksikään matkustaja. Ja käyttökustannusten pienuus on yksinomaan sen ansiota, että rata ja asemat maksavat paljon.

Me kaupunkilaiset maksamme kuitenkin kaikki kulut, joten meillä on oikeus tietää, miten kalliita ratkaisuja tehdään. Bussit kulkevat halvalla kadulla, mutta niiden käyttö on kallista, joskin kokonaisuudessaan edullisinta alle 1000 matkustajan tuntikuormalla. Ei sellaiselle matkamäärälle kannata rakentaa metrorataa 100 M/asemaväli, vaikka junien käyttökustannukset ovatkin istumapaikkaa kohden pienemmät kuin bussilla.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Metroa kehutaan kaikkein halvimmaksi, koska käyttökustannuksiin ei lasketa radan ja asemien ylläpitoa, mitä ilman juniin ei kuitenkaan pääsisi yksikään matkustaja. Ja käyttökustannusten pienuus on yksinomaan sen ansiota, että rata ja asemat maksavat paljon.


Kulkumuotokustannukset on laskettu mukaan HKL:n kustannusraporteissa esitettäviin matkustaja- ja paikkakilometrikustannuksiin ja nousukohtaisiin kustannuksiin. Tämän voi helposti jakolaskulla tarkistaa. 

Tietenkin nämä kustannukset muuttuvat, jos kuormitukset muuttuvat. On väärin laskea selkeästi nykyistä vähemmän kuormitettujen metrolinjojen kustannuksia samalla matkustajakilometrikustannuksella, kuten Pääkaupunkiraiteita-raportissa on tehty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kulkumuotokustannukset on laskettu mukaan HKL:n kustannusraporteissa esitettäviin matkustaja- ja paikkakilometrikustannuksiin ja nousukohtaisiin kustannuksiin. Tämän voi helposti jakolaskulla tarkistaa.


Kyllä, mutta kun näistä luvuista ei puhuta, vaan niin kovin usein vaunukilometrikustannuksista.

Lisäksi metroa, ratikkaa ja busseja (sekä junaa) käsitellään erillisinä ja lasketaan kustannuksia (ja tuloja) nousua kohden. Tällainen käsittely on vailla merkitystä, erityisesti metron kanssa, jossa lähtökohtana on liityntäliikenne (jonka kustannuksista esim. tällä sivulla). Eihän joukkoliikenteessä makseta nousuista, vaan matkoista, mutta kun matkojen määrä ei ole edes tiedossa.

Ero nousujen ja matkojen välillä on merkittävä vanhojen mutta toistaiseksi tietääkseni ainoiden käytettävissä olevien tietojen mukaan. Odotan innolla, että uusi seudun liikennetutkimus selvittää vaihdollisten matkojen nykyiset osuudet.




> Tietenkin nämä kustannukset muuttuvat, jos kuormitukset muuttuvat. On väärin laskea selkeästi nykyistä vähemmän kuormitettujen metrolinjojen kustannuksia samalla matkustajakilometrikustannuksella, kuten Pääkaupunkiraiteita-raportissa on tehty.


Ja sama koskee myös eri liikenneolosuhteita. Metrolla ja junilla liikenneolosuhteet vaihtelevat hyvin vähän, mutta ratikalla ja busseilla erittäin paljon. HKL-Bussiliikenteessä oltiin sitä mieltä, että bussin huoltokulut vaihtelevat polttoaineen kulutuksen suhteessa. Se tiedettiin, että keskustalinjoilla saattoi kulua 50 l/100 km ja motareita ajavilla esikaupunkilinjoilla 35 l/100 km. Näin suuria eroja ajokilometrikustannuksissa ei kuitenkaan missään näy.

Näitä asioita olen tarkastellut tällä nettisivulla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomien mukaan länsimetron valmistuminen voi myöhästyä vuodella valitusten takia ja viivästymisestä lankeaa kymmenien miljoonien lisälasku. Uutinen

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomien mukaan länsimetron valmistuminen voi myöhästyä vuodella valitusten takia ja viivästymisestä lankeaa kymmenien miljoonien lisälasku. Uutinen


Mielestäni aiheeton valittamienn tällaisissa tilanteissa pitäisi olla rangaistavaa. Valituksen tehneellä kaupunginvaltuutettu Kurt Bymanilla on omien sanojensa mukaan tarkoitus kaataa koko metro.

Jos nyt kuitenkin kävisi niin valitukset saisvat lainvoiman ja Espoon valtuuston tekemä metropäätös kumottaisiin, niin lopputulos olisi se, että  Helsinki kuitenkin rakentaisi metron Lauttasaareen tai mahdolliseti Koivusaareen asti, ja Espoon länsiväyläbussiliikene pysäytetään sinne. Tätä ilmeisesti Byman ja hänen tukijoukkonsa haluavat. 

Tai vaihtoehtoisesti Helsinki yhdessä valtion kanssa käynnistäisi rajansiirtoneuvottelut jossa Espoon ja Helsingin rajaa siirrettäisiin etelässä nykyiseltä paikaltaan kehäykköstä myötäileväksi, koska Espoo ei ole pystynyt yhdelle Suomen tärkeimmlle  työpaikka- ja korkeakoulukeskittymälle järjestämään kunnollista joukkoliikenneinfrastruktuuria joka palvelisi koko pk-seudulla asuvien työ- ja asiointimatkoja kyseiselle alueelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Mielestäni aiheeton valittamienn tällaisissa tilanteissa pitäisi olla rangaistavaa.


Toisaalta tämän mittaluokan hankkeissa valittaminen on sääntö eikä poikkeus, joten kyllä valituksiin pitäisi jossain määrin varautua myös kustannusarvioissa ja rakentamisaikataulussa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta tämän mittaluokan hankkeissa valittaminen on sääntö eikä poikkeus, joten kyllä valituksiin pitäisi jossain määrin varautua myös kustannusarvioissa ja rakentamisaikataulussa.


Tämän tasoisissa hankkeissa valituksetkin pitäisi käsitellä nopeutetulla aikataululla, ja sitä ilmeisesti oletettiinkin, mutta kun ei näin käynyt niin siinä sitä ollaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Mielestäni aiheeton valittamienn tällaisissa tilanteissa pitäisi olla rangaistavaa. Valituksen tehneellä kaupunginvaltuutettu Kurt Bymanilla on omien sanojensa mukaan tarkoitus kaataa koko metro.


Miten valittaminen tässä tapauksessa on aiheetonta jos valittajan motiivina on nimenomaa kaataa koko hanke, eikä ainoastaan viivyttää sen toteuttamista?




> Jos nyt kuitenkin kävisi niin valitukset saisvat lainvoiman ja Espoon valtuuston tekemä metropäätös kumottaisiin, niin lopputulos olisi se, että  Helsinki kuitenkin rakentaisi metron Lauttasaareen tai mahdolliseti Koivusaareen asti, ja Espoon länsiväyläbussiliikene pysäytetään sinne. Tätä ilmeisesti Byman ja hänen tukijoukkonsa haluavat.


Tuskinpa rakentaisi. Ja jos rakentaisikin, niin en näkisi tätä vaihtoehtoa juurikaan (jos lainkaan) huonompana Espoon kannalta kuin nykyisen suunnitelman mukaista länsimetroa.




> Tai vaihtoehtoisesti Helsinki yhdessä valtion kanssa käynnistäisi rajansiirtoneuvottelut jossa Espoon ja Helsingin rajaa siirrettäisiin etelässä nykyiseltä paikaltaan kehäykköstä myötäileväksi, koska Espoo ei ole pystynyt yhdelle Suomen tärkeimmlle  työpaikka- ja korkeakoulukeskittymälle järjestämään kunnollista joukkoliikenneinfrastruktuuria joka palvelisi koko pk-seudulla asuvien työ- ja asiointimatkoja kyseiselle alueelle.


Jotenkin en oikein usko tähänkään, että valtio lähtisi yhden metropätkän vuoksi kyykyttämään Espoota, vaikka esimerkki toispuolt seutuu ei välttämättä omaa arviotani tässä asiassa kovin vahvasti tuekkaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten valittaminen tässä tapauksessa on aiheetonta jos valittajan motiivina on nimenomaa kaataa koko hanke, eikä ainoastaan viivyttää sen toteuttamista?


Valittaja ei ole mikään tavallinen rivikansalainen vaan  kaupunginvaltuutettu ja valtuuston päätöksiä tule kunnioittaa vaikka itse on äänestänyt päätöstä vastaan. Näin demokratia toimii sivistysmaissa. Kumoamisyritykset tällaisin epärehellisin keinoin pitäisi rangaista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Valittaja ei ole mikään tavallinen rivikansalainen vaan  kaupunginvaltuutettu ja valtuuston päätöksiä tule kunnioittaa vaikka itse on äänestänyt päätöstä vastaan.


Kyllä päätöstä mukana tekemässä ollutkin saa ja tämän myös pitää valittaa, jos katsoo, että päätös ei ole tehty lain mukaisesti. Nyt jääkin sitten oikeuden pohdittavaksi, onko tässä kyse siitä.

----------


## Kari

> Valittaja ei ole mikään tavallinen rivikansalainen vaan  kaupunginvaltuutettu ja valtuuston päätöksiä tule kunnioittaa vaikka itse on äänestänyt päätöstä vastaan. Näin demokratia toimii sivistysmaissa. Kumoamisyritykset tällaisin epärehellisin keinoin pitäisi rangaista.


Eh? Tarkoitatko Rainer ihan tosissasi, että kaupunginvaltuutetuilla pitäisi olla jollain tavoin eritasoiset oikeudet kuin "rivikansalaisilla"? Kyllä ainakin minulla on sellainen käsitys, että perustuslaki takaa kaikille jotakuinkin yhtäläiset oikeudet riippumatta poliittisesta toiminnasta, vakaumuksista tai tavotteista.

Pitäisin päinvastoin kovin pelottavana sellaista tilannetta, jossa Länsimetron kokoisesta hankkeesta kukaan ei valittaisi. Millaisessa yhteiskunnassa silloin eläisimme? Oikeusjärjestelmän hitautta on toki aiheellista kritisoida, mutta kyllä lähtökohta on se, että kansalaisilla pitää olla mahdollisuus valittaa tehdyistä päätöksistä ja riippumattoman oikeusjärjestelmän tulee silloin valitukset tutkia.Tällä tavoin sivistysvaltioissa toimitaan.

Ja kuten aiemmin on todettu, valituksiin tulee varautua jo hankkeen suunnitteluvaiheessa, koska on päivän selvää että sellaisia tulee.

Mitä tulee Hesarin vihjailuihin siitä, että valitusten vuoksi kustannukset kasvaisivat, pitäisin niitä vähintään harhaan johtavina. Tosiasia on kuitenkin se, että joukkoliikenteen operoinnin kustannukset kasvavat Länsimetron myötä, jolloin kaikki viivästykset itseasiassa säästävät joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien ja veronmaksajien rahoja. Tietenkin taloussuhdanteet saattavat muuttaa tilannetta (kannattavempaahan tuollaisia hankkeita on tehdä laskukaudella), mutta eihän kukaan tosiasiassa tiedä, miten kustannukset kehittyvät seuraavien vuosien aikana, joten moinen spekulointi on nähdäkseni melkoista käsien heiluttelua.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä päätöstä mukana tekemässä ollutkin saa ja tämän myös pitää valittaa, jos katsoo, että päätös ei ole tehty lain mukaisesti. Nyt jääkin sitten oikeuden pohdittavaksi, onko tässä kyse siitä.


Kyseine ammattipolitikko-valittaja valittaa virallisesti vain metroa varten laadituista maanalaisista asemakaavoista ja mahdollisista meluvaikutuksista, vaikka avoimesti medialle toitottaa että haluaa kaataa koko metron, taktiikkana ensin viivästyttää rakennustöiden aloittamista mahdollisimman epäedulliseen ajankohtaan, jotta rakentamispäätöksestä päästäisiin äänestämään uudestaan valtuustoon.

Tällaisela toiminnalla kunnioitetaan demokratiaa yhtä paljon kuin esim Paavo Väyrynen aikoinaan, joka piti maratonpuheita EU-kansanäänestyksen ja eduskuntakäsittelyn välissä, aikeena estää eduskuntakäsittelyä tai sada kielteine päätös aikaiseksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eh? Tarkoitatko Rainer ihan tosissasi, että kaupunginvaltuutetuilla pitäisi olla jollain tavoin eritasoiset oikeudet kuin "rivikansalaisilla"? Kyllä ainakin minulla on sellainen käsitys, että perustuslaki takaa kaikille jotakuinkin yhtäläiset oikeudet riippumatta poliittisesta toiminnasta, vakaumuksista tai tavotteista.
> 
> Pitäisin päinvastoin kovin pelottavana sellaista tilannetta, jossa Länsimetron kokoisesta hankkeesta kukaan ei valittaisi. Millaisessa yhteiskunnassa silloin eläisimme? Oikeusjärjestelmän hitautta on toki aiheellista kritisoida, mutta kyllä lähtökohta on se, että kansalaisilla pitää olla mahdollisuus valittaa tehdyistä päätöksistä ja riippumattoman oikeusjärjestelmän tulee silloin valitukset tutkia.Tällä tavoin sivistysvaltioissa toimitaan.
> 
> Ja kuten aiemmin on todettu, valituksiin tulee varautua jo hankkeen suunnitteluvaiheessa, koska on päivän selvää että sellaisia tulee.


Isomman luokan hankkeissa pitää ainakin ammattipolitikkojen ymmärtää että selvällä enemmistöllä tehtyjä päätöksiä ei voi noin vaan enää kumota, ja elettävä niiden mukaan. Jos valitusten jättäjät olisivat olleet ihan tavallisia yksityishenkilöitä ilman poliittisia kytköksiä, niin ne olisivat edes jotenkuten uskottavia, mutta tässä tapauksessa ei.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämän tasoisissa hankkeissa valituksetkin pitäisi käsitellä nopeutetulla aikataululla, ja sitä ilmeisesti oletettiinkin, mutta kun ei näin käynyt niin siinä sitä ollaan.


Naiivi kommentti: eikö olisi parempi että kaikki asiat (niin valitukset kuin muutkin) käsiteltäisiin kaikissa hallintoinstansseissa ja tuomioistuimissa aina nopeutetulla aikataululla? Päästäisiin turhasta vetkuttelusta puhumaan itse asiaa. Hallinto tehostuisi.  :Wink: 

Vakavasti: Valitusoikeus on lain sallima asia. Jos valitusten käsittely kestää, niin sille käsittelyprosessille pitäisi tehdä jotain. Mutta en näe mitenkään lain mukaisena priorisoida poliittisesti joitakin asioita pikakaistalle oikeudessa. Silloinhan muut asiat viivästyvät entisestään. Kenen näkökulmasta ja millä perusteilla priorisointi pitäisi tehdä? Näiden mutu-pohjaisten kustannusperusteidenko?

Ja kuten muut ovatkin jo kommentoineet niin aika ala-arvoista käytöstä on metropomon heitellä arvioita valitusten aiheuttamista lisäkustannuksista. Niihin olisi pitänyt varautua joka tapauksessa. Kyseessä lienee todellakin vain PR-operaatio, jolla valmiiksi syntynyttä hirmuista budjetin ylitystä yritetään laittaa valittajan piikkiin. Kukaanhan ei pysty aukottomasti todistamaan (ainakaan etukäteen) mistä kustannukset objektiivisesti koostuvat.

----------


## Kari

> Isomman luokan hankkeissa pitää ainakin ammattipolitikkojen ymmärtää että selvällä enemmistöllä tehtyjä päätöksiä ei voi noin vaan enää kumota, ja elettävä niiden mukaan. Jos valitusten jättäjät olisivat olleet ihan tavallisia yksityishenkilöitä ilman poliittisia kytköksiä, niin ne olisivat edes jotenkuten uskottavia, mutta tässä tapauksessa ei.


Jos päätökset ovat lain vastaisia, ne pitää voida kumota täysin riippumatta siitä, millaisella enemmistöllä ne on tehty. Lainsäädäntö ja oikeusjärjestelmä suojaa kansalaisia tiettyyn rajaan asti myös enemmistön diktatuurilta.

Sinä, minä, Olavi Louko tai HS:n toimittaja saavat olla täysin vapaasti sitä mieltä, että valitukset ovat perusteettomia, epäuskottavia tai mitä tahansa, mutta me emme siitä asiasta päätä. Suomessa on riippumaton oikeusjärjestelmä, joka lainmukaisuuden tutkii. Ja jokaisella on, ja tuleekin olla, täysi oikeus valittaa päätöksistä, jotka ovat valittajan mielestä lain vastaisia. Tämän jälkeen oikeusjärjestelmä tutkii, onko näin.

Sinä vaadit aiemmin jonkinlaista rangaistusta "aiheettomista" valituksista. Mutta millä pystyisimme määrittelemään, mikä valitus on "aiheeton"?

Minä en sinänsä pidä Bymanin tavasta tehdä politiikkaa, mutta pidän kyllä viimeiseen asti kiinni hänen oikeuksistaan toimia kuten toimii. Oikeusvaltion keskeisistä periaatteista ei pidä luopua vaikka ne joskus aiheuttaisivatkin kustannuksia, hankaluuksia tai viivästyksiä.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinä vaadit aiemmin jonkinlaista rangaistusta "aiheettomista" valituksista. Mutta millä pystyisimme määrittelemään, mikä valitus on "aiheeton"?
> 
> Minä en sinänsä pidä Bymanin tavasta tehdä politiikkaa, mutta pidän kyllä viimeiseen asti kiinni hänen oikeuksistaan toimia kuten toimii. Oikeusvaltion keskeisistä periaatteista ei pidä luopua vaikka ne joskus aiheuttaisivatkin kustannuksia, hankaluuksia tai viivästyksiä.


Suomen lakia voisi aivan hyvin muuttaa, ilman että kansalaisten oikeudet kärsisivät, niin että  kansalaisten nimeämät luottamushenkilöt olisivat jäävejä valittamaan päätöksistä joita he ovat itse ovat olleet mukana tekemässä. Tai vaihtoehtona pitää olla valtuustopaikasta luopuminen koko lopputoimikaudeksi, jos haluaa vaihtaa heppaa jolla ratsastaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Suomen lakia voisi aivan hyvin muuttaa, ilman että kansalaisten oikeudet kärsisivät, niin että  kansalaisten nimeämät luottamushenkilöt olisivat jäävejä valittamaan päätöksistä joita he ovat itse ovat olleet mukana tekemässä. Tai vaihtoehtona pitää olla valtuustopaikasta luopuminen koko lopputoimikaudeksi, jos haluaa vaihtaa heppaa jolla ratsastaa.


Kuka sitten päättäisi, kenellä mistäkin asiasta on valitusoikeus? Oikeujärjestelmä vai joku muu?

Jos K. Byman on ollut kaupunginvaltuustossa, kun on tehty periaatepäätös hoitaa Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne metrolla, niin ei kai se tarkoita, että hän olisi vastuussa yksittäisistä kaavoitusratkaisuista tai suunnitelmista, jotka siihen liittyvät. Ei ole mitenkään yksinkertaista vetää rajaa siihen, mistä asioista joku on "ollut itse päättämässä".

Ja vaikka onkin ollut päättämässä jostakin asiasta, niin voihan päätöksen jälkeen ilmetä seikkoja, jotka tekevät ilmeiseksi sen, että päätös on ollut lain vastainen. Olisi kansalaisten oikeusturvan kannalta erittäin arveluttavaa, jos tällöin asiasta ei voisi enää valittaa. On kuitenkin tosiasia, että nämä kansan valitsemat luottamushenkilöt todennäköisemmin tietävät mahdollisista laittomuuksista enemmän kuin "rivikansalaiset". Olisi erittäin ongelmallista, jos heidät jollain epämääräisillä kriteereillä jäävättäisiin.

Sitä paitsi, vaikka tuollainen lainsäädäntö tehtäisiinkin, niin muuttaisiko se lopulta mitään? Luultavasti silloin Bymanin valitukset olisi toimitettu jonkun toisen nimissä. 

Kari

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyseessä lienee todellakin vain PR-operaatio, jolla valmiiksi syntynyttä hirmuista budjetin ylitystä yritetään laittaa valittajan piikkiin. Kukaanhan ei pysty aukottomasti todistamaan (ainakaan etukäteen) mistä kustannukset objektiivisesti koostuvat.


Täsmälleen sama tuli mieleen HS:n uutista lukiessa. Todella säälittävä yritys Loukolta. Lisäksi on uskomattoman typerää väittää, että korkokulut juoksevat jo nyt. Vai onko Louko todellakin mennyt nostamaan miljardilainansa jo nyt, vaikka rakentaminen alkaa vasta vuoden kuluttua? Järki hoi!

Vaan voipi olla, että kun metrovalitukset on käsitelty ja KRP:n lahjusesitutkintakin saatu oikeuteen asti, niin ei ole enää Loukoa, ei Margettaa eikä metroakaan...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuka sitten päättäisi, kenellä mistäkin asiasta on valitusoikeus? Oikeujärjestelmä vai joku muu?


Tällaisista asioista pitää olla selvät lait missä lukee kellä on ja kellä ei. 

Esim ennen kuin hallituksessa päätetään jotain tarkistetaan aina päätöksissä mukana olevien ministereiden jääviys, eli onko jotain henk. kohtaisia kytköksiä päätettävään asiaan, ja jos on, niin suljetaan päätöksenteon ulkopuoelle. 

Isoissa päätöksissä on aina paljon taloudellisisa intressejä taustalla ja päätöksentekijöitäkin ohjaavat ne, ja vaikeaa saada päätöksenteko kokonaan vedenpitäväksi. Mutta jos päätöksistä valittamista käytetään päätöksenohjauskeinona, niin sitäkin pitää koskea samat pelisäännöt kuin itse päätöksentekoa.

Jos nyt on otetaan esimerkkinä tämä länsimetro, niin monet metrokriittisethan väittävät, viitaten 30-40  vuoden takaisiin Helsingin metrosotkuihin, että metropäätösten takana olevat politikot sekä sen kanssa työskentelevä virkamieskunta  olisi korruptoituneita tai vähintään joidenkin tiettyjen taloudellisten intressien ohjaamia. 

Mutta jos tarkastelee asiaa toisinkinpäin, niin metron kaatumisestakin, jos se johtaa kaupunkirakenteen hajaantumisen jatkumiseen, hyötyisivät monet intressiryhmät, eivät vähiten kaikenmaailman "ideaparkkien" rakentajat sekä auto- ja öljyalan yritykset.

Eikö silloin olisi loogisa, että kiistanalaisissa hankkeissa, jos sen vastustajilla on ns omia lehmiä ojassa, pitäisi koskea samanlaiset jääviysvaatimukset kuin päätösten toimenpanijoilla? 




> Jos K. Byman on ollut kaupunginvaltuustossa, kun on tehty periaatepäätös hoitaa Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne metrolla, niin ei kai se tarkoita, että hän olisi vastuussa yksittäisistä kaavoitusratkaisuista tai suunnitelmista, jotka siihen liittyvät. Ei ole mitenkään yksinkertaista vetää rajaa siihen, mistä asioista joku on "ollut itse päättämässä".


Erään toisen espoolaisvaltuutetun Hesarin keskustelupalstalla kirjoittaman viestin mukaan niistä kaavoista joista Byman valittaa tehtiin asianmukaiset päätökset myös valtuustossa, Bymaninkin ollessa läsnä. Eli tapauksessa ei pitäisi olla mitään epäselvää.




> Sitä paitsi, vaikka tuollainen lainsäädäntö tehtäisiinkin, niin muuttaisiko se lopulta mitään? Luultavasti silloin Bymanin valitukset olisi toimitettu jonkun toisen nimissä.


Niin luultavasti olisi toimitettu, mutta Byman itse eikä hänen edustamansa valtuustoryhmä ei pääsisi rehvastelemaan asialla, vaan joutuisi pitämään matalaa profiilia.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Tällaisista asioista pitää olla selvät lait missä lukee kellä on ja kellä ei. 
> t. Rainer


Niin onkin. Kaava-asioissa kaikilla kuntalaisilla!
Ja niinpä sitä sitten käytetäänkin jarruttamiseen, ihan kiusantekona ja jopa "kiristykseen".
Luin netissä tapauksesta _mitä maksat, jos en valita_!
Täällä ollaan nyt ilmeisesti innoissaan, kun metroa vastaan valitetaan. Mitenkä sitten, kun alkavat valitukset vaikka Jätkästä ja Laajasalosta?

----------


## Kari

> Isoissa päätöksissä on aina paljon taloudellisisa intressejä taustalla ja päätöksentekijöitäkin ohjaavat ne, ja vaikeaa saada päätöksenteko kokonaan vedenpitäväksi. Mutta jos päätöksistä valittamista käytetään päätöksenohjauskeinona, niin sitäkin pitää koskea samat pelisäännöt kuin itse päätöksentekoa.


Mutta kuka päättää, milloin päätöksistä valittamista käytetään päätöksentekokeinona? Ei ole olemassa mitään objektiivista tapaa jäävätä yksittäisiä valituksia ennen oikeuskäsittelyä (jossa sitten tutkitaan, onko valitus perusteltu vai ei).

Poliittisissa päätöksissä toki tulee voida soveltaa jääviyskysymyksiä, mutta ei sitä voida ulottaa oikeusjärjestelmän puolelle astumatta rankasti kansalaisten yhdenvertaisuusperiaatteen yli.




> Jos nyt on otetaan esimerkkinä tämä länsimetro, niin monet metrokriittisethan väittävät, viitaten 30-40  vuoden takaisiin Helsingin metrosotkuihin, että metropäätösten takana olevat politikot sekä sen kanssa työskentelevä virkamieskunta  olisi korruptoituneita tai vähintään joidenkin tiettyjen taloudellisten intressien ohjaamia.


Kun tiedetään, miten läpimätää kunnallinen päätöksenteko Suomessa on, en pidä tällaisia epäilyjä mitenkään perusteettomina. Jos käytetään miljardin verran rahaa hankkeeseen, joka ei lukuisten selvitysten mukaan paranna joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä juurikaan, niin kyllähän sitä alkaa itse kukin epäilemään, että yksittäisten maanomistajien etuja tässä ajetaan.




> Mutta jos tarkastelee asiaa toisinkinpäin, niin metron kaatumisestakin, jos se johtaa kaupunkirakenteen hajaantumisen jatkumiseen, hyötyisivät monet intressiryhmät, eivät vähiten kaikenmaailman "ideaparkkien" rakentajat sekä auto- ja öljyalan yritykset.
> 
> Eikö silloin olisi loogisa, että kiistanalaisissa hankkeissa, jos sen vastustajilla on ns omia lehmiä ojassa, pitäisi koskea samanlaiset jääviysvaatimukset kuin päätösten toimenpanijoilla?


Onko sinulla oikein jotain näyttöäkin siitä, että esimerkiksi Bymanilla on tässä "oma lehmä ojassa"?




> Erään toisen espoolaisvaltuutetun Hesarin keskustelupalstalla kirjoittaman viestin mukaan niistä kaavoista joista Byman valittaa tehtiin asianmukaiset päätökset myös valtuustossa, Bymaninkin ollessa läsnä. Eli tapauksessa ei pitäisi olla mitään epäselvää.


Se, että päätökset tehdään "asianmukaisesti" ei tarkoita sitä, että ne olisivat laillisia tai että niistä ei voi valittaa. 




> Niin luultavasti olisi toimitettu, mutta Byman itse eikä hänen edustamansa valtuustoryhmä ei pääsisi rehvastelemaan asialla, vaan joutuisi pitämään matalaa profiilia.


Ja hyöty tästä olisi mikä? Keskustelun vaimentaminen?

Kari

----------


## kouvo

> Tällaisista asioista pitää olla selvät lait missä lukee kellä on ja kellä ei.


Näinkö ei sitten Suomen lainsäädännössä ole?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos nyt on otetaan esimerkkinä tämä länsimetro, niin monet metrokriittisethan väittävät, viitaten 30-40  vuoden takaisiin Helsingin metrosotkuihin, että metropäätösten takana olevat politikot sekä sen kanssa työskentelevä virkamieskunta  olisi korruptoituneita tai vähintään joidenkin tiettyjen taloudellisten intressien ohjaamia. 
> 
> Mutta jos tarkastelee asiaa toisinkinpäin, niin metron kaatumisestakin, jos se johtaa kaupunkirakenteen hajaantumisen jatkumiseen, hyötyisivät monet intressiryhmät, eivät vähiten kaikenmaailman "ideaparkkien" rakentajat sekä auto- ja öljyalan yritykset.
> 
> Eikö silloin olisi loogisa, että kiistanalaisissa hankkeissa, jos sen vastustajilla on ns omia lehmiä ojassa, pitäisi koskea samanlaiset jääviysvaatimukset kuin päätösten toimenpanijoilla?


Tämä on kestämätöntä logiikkaa ja varmaan sen tajuat itsekin, kun vähän pohdit. Valituksessa ei ole kyse vallankäytöstä vaan laillisuusvalvonnasta. Se että valituksista tulee haittaa hankkeen toteutuksen kannalta johtuu lähinnä itse prosessin raskaudesta, ei valituksesta sinänsä. Tehostamalla valitusten käsittelyä saataisiin nämä haitat minimoitua silti vaarantamatta laillisuusvalvonnan toimivuutta.

Jos prosessin raskaus ja hitaus otetaan annettuna, ja yritetään siihen vedoten rajoittaa valitusoikeutta ja laillisuusvalvontaa, niin sehän johtaa demokraattisen kontrollin heikkenemiseen ja parantuneisiin toimintaedellytyksiin kaikenmaailman lahjustelijoille.

On aika kaukaa haettua ja totalitarismilta kalskahtavaa esittää, että yksittäinen valittaja ryhtyisi lahjottuna tai muuten jonkun ulkopuolisen vaikutuksen alaisena ajamaan valitusta establishmentia vastaan. Tällaista argumentointia kuulee lähinnä itänaapurissa ja kauempana samassa suunnassa, jossa mielenosoittajat ovat ulkomaiden kätyreitä, jotka yrittävät rapauttaa hyvin toimivaa järjestelmää sisältäpäin.

Kiistatonta on että itse kullakin on omat intressinsä ajaa erilaisia hankkeita tai niistä luopumista. Tämä pätee sekä kannattajiin että vastustajiin. Ulkopuolisesta vaikutuksesta täysin vapaata päätöksentekoa ei ole. Poliittinen päätös on ideaalisti kohtuullinen kompromissi erilaisten intressien kesken, joka ainakin muodollisesti tehdään lakien mukaan ja puolueettomasti. On kaikkien osallisten oikeus saattaa selvitettäväksi se onko näin toimittu eikä tämän oikeuden toteuttamisen kohdalla sovi kysyä motiiveja. Jos asiat on oikeassa järjestyksessä päätetty, niin tuomioistuin kyllä ilmoittaa sen ja hanke pääsee etenemään. Ja jos hanke on väärin päätetty mutta jonkun mielestä silti substanssiltaan oikea, niin silloin ei ole muuta tietä kuin palauttaa se uudelleen valmisteltavaksi, jotta päätös voidaan tehdä laillisessa järjestyksessä.

Tarkennettakoon, että en tunne Espoon valtuutettuja tai heidän taustojaan, joten en osaa ottaa mitään kantaa valtuutettu Bymanin persoonaan, tavoitteisiin, toimintatapoihin tai niiden oikeutukseen. Mutta laillisuusvalvonnan kannalta hänellä on oikeus valituksiin.

Myöskään bulvaanihypoteesiin en usko, koska jos taustalla olisi joku suuri intressitaho, niin mikä estäisi ko. intressitahoa itseään valittamasta?




> Erään toisen espoolaisvaltuutetun Hesarin keskustelupalstalla kirjoittaman viestin mukaan niistä kaavoista joista Byman valittaa tehtiin asianmukaiset päätökset myös valtuustossa, Bymaninkin ollessa läsnä. Eli tapauksessa ei pitäisi olla mitään epäselvää.


Tällaiset puheet ovat irrelevantteja. Kenellä olisi juridisessa mielessä auktoriteetti todeta, että näin asiat ovat? Eihän edes koko valtuusto voi itse itseään valvoen päättää, että sen päätökset ovat todella lainvoimaisia.

Summa summarum: ymmärrän että länsimetron kannattajia harmittaa, jos joku valittaa hankkeesta. Harmitus voi tietyssä mielessä olla jopa ymmärrettävää tai legitiimiä. Mutta se ei ole mikään syy polkea kenenkään laillisia oikeuksia valittaa päätöksistä, olkoon asian substanssi tai valittajan motiivi mikä hyvänsä. Asiat etenevät rataansa valituskoneistossa, päätökset tulevat ja sitten niiden perusteella hanke pääsee etenemään lailliseksi todettuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Erään toisen espoolaisvaltuutetun Hesarin keskustelupalstalla kirjoittaman viestin mukaan niistä kaavoista joista Byman valittaa tehtiin asianmukaiset päätökset myös valtuustossa, Bymaninkin ollessa läsnä. Eli tapauksessa ei pitäisi olla mitään epäselvää.


Se seikka, että valtuutettu on läsnä valtuustossa sen päättäessä jotain ei sido häntä mitenkään päätökseen. Jos tekee vastaehdotuksen tai äänestää vastaan, silloin ei ole päätetyn asian kannalla. Omituisena voisi pitää sitä, että on ollut valtuustossa päätetyn asian puolesta ja sitten valittaa. Mutta silloinkin perusteena voi olla esim. päätöksen jälkeen saatu uusi tieto, joka on peruste olla toista mieltä.

Eikä valtuuston jäsenyys tee valtuutetusta mitenkään jääviä. Jääviys syntyy siitä, että olisi tekemässä päätöksiä omaksi edukseen tai muuten omassa asiassaan. Metro ei ole yhdellekään valtuutetulle sillä tavoin oma asia, kuin esimerkiksi asemakaava kaavaa koskevan maan omistajalle on. Mutta edes moraalisesti ei ole väärin vaatia omassakaan asiassaan noudatettavan lakia.

Vaikka Byman sanookin HS:ssa haluavansa kaataa koko metron, hän ei kuitenkaan voi valittaa siitä, että valtuusto ylipäätään on päättänyt olla metron kannalla. Koska se asia ei riko lakia. Mutta jos metron rakentaminen edellyttää laittomia päätöksiä, niihin voi ja tulee puuttua. Tarkoitan siis sitä, että ei ole laitonta haluta metroa, mutta sen on oltava toteutettavissa lain mukaisesti. Jos ei ole, silloin Byman voi kaataa koko metron.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

R. Silfverbergin mielipiteet tässä ketjussa kyseenalaistavat sen Suomen yhteiskuntajärjestyksen vielä demokratiaakin keskeisemmän laillisuuden periaatteen. Laillisuusperiaate tuli Suomeen ennen demokratiaa autonomian ajan alussa Aleksanteri I:n hallitusvakuutuksessa,  kun varsinainen demokratia tuli vasta 1906.

Suomessa kunnanvaltuusto tai muukaan elin ei saa tehdä lainvastaisia päätöksiä.
Kunnallis- ja hallintovalitusten tarkoitus on, että tutkitaan, onko päätös lainvastainen.

Lainmukainen päätös ei kumoudu, vain lainvastaiset kumotaan valituskäsittelyssä

On kaikkien etu, että lainvastaiset päätökset kumotaan, vaikka asia olisikin joltakin kannalta yhteiskunnalle tärkeä. 

Yhtä lailla kuin Länsimetrossa asioita voidaan lähteä oikomaan esimerkiksi tie- tai parkkihalliprojektissa, ydinvoimalahankkeessa tai sotilaslaitoksen perustamisessa. Myös näitä voidaan yhtä lailla väittää yhteiskunnalle tärkeiksi.

Ehdotus, että "aiheeton" valittaminen tehtäisiin rangaistavaksi on äärimmäisen kyseenalainen. Tämä tarkoittaisi käytännössä toisinajattelun tekemistä rangaistavaksi. Toisinajattelijoiden vaino ei kuulu demokratiaan.

Kunnanvaltuutetulla voi usein olla paras tieto siitä, onko päätös lainvastainen vai ei. 

On eri asia, että hallintomenettelyjä voidaan virtaviivaistaa niin, että sama asia voidaan saattaa tutkittavaksi vain kerran tai tärkeissä asioissa sovelletaan nopeutettua menettelyä eli jokin asia menee "pinon ohi" ja sen käsittelyyn kohdennetaan lisää henkilötyövoimaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Täällä ollaan nyt ilmeisesti innoissaan, kun metroa vastaan valitetaan. Mitenkä sitten, kun alkavat valitukset vaikka Jätkästä ja Laajasalosta?


Enpä usko, että kovinkaan moni täälläkään on valmis hylkäämään Suomen yhteiskuntajärjestyksen laillisuusperiaatteen joidenkin radanpätkien vuoksi.

----------


## Albert

> Enpä usko, että kovinkaan moni täälläkään on valmis hylkäämään Suomen yhteiskuntajärjestyksen laillisuusperiaatteen joidenkin radanpätkien vuoksi.


Tiedät varmasti aivan hyvin, että tuollaista en tarkoittanutkaan!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen itse ajatellut, että esimerkiksi Turun pikaraitiotietä toteutettaessa asemakaavanmuutokset tulisi käynnistää hyvissä ajoin, esimerkiksi 2-3 vuotta ennen suunniteltua rakentamisen aloitusta kullakin osuudella, jotta valitusten käsittely ei viivästytä toteutusta.

Raitiotie on toki aika eri asia kuin metro. Raitiotien toteuttamiseen katualueelle ei tarvita asemakaavanmuutosta vaan katu- ja liikennesuunnitelmien muutos, ja lisäksi raitiotien toteuttaminen lukuunottamatta silta- ja tunnelitöitä voitaneen puristaa noin 6 kk työvaiheeseen, jolloin jotakin osuutta koskeva asemakaavavalitus ei jumiuta toteutusta tuohon tapaan. Asemakaavanmuutoksia tietysti tarvitaan isoissa hankkeissa. 

Esimerkiksi Jokerin alustava yleissuunnitelma on tehty kai juuri sitä varten, että tila saadaan varattua kaavoissa jo nyt. Turussa ja naapurikunnissakin on jo päätös, että raitiotielle varataan tilaa ja sitä onkin jo varattu parissa projektissa mm. Raisiontieltä ja TYKS:in kulmilta.

Esimerkiksi Jätkäsaaressa raitiotie on jo integroitu kaavoitukseen, joten siellä raitiotien vaatimat katutilat syntyvät jo aluetta kaavoitettaessa eikä ongelmaa synny - jos alueen kaavasta valitetaan, myös talot odottavat eikä raitiotietäkään tarvita.

----------


## vristo

Hyvin kyllä huomaa, ketkä täällä toivoisivat länsimetro-hankkeen kaatumista. Siitä vaan.

Vaan mitäpä sitten tilalle? Elkäähän edes kuvitelko, että joitain pikaratikkasuunnitelmia kaivettaisiin heti pöytälaatikoista, kun metropaperit on menneet roskiin. Busseilla mennään, jos ei metrolla.

----------


## vristo

> Täsmälleen sama tuli mieleen HS:n uutista lukiessa. Todella säälittävä yritys Loukolta. Lisäksi on uskomattoman typerää väittää, että korkokulut juoksevat jo nyt. Vai onko Louko todellakin mennyt nostamaan miljardilainansa jo nyt, vaikka rakentaminen alkaa vasta vuoden kuluttua? Järki hoi!
> 
> Vaan voipi olla, että kun metrovalitukset on käsitelty ja KRP:n lahjusesitutkintakin saatu oikeuteen asti, niin ei ole enää Loukoa, ei Margettaa eikä metroakaan...


Puuttumatta itse asiaan, ihan vain näin niinkuin välihuomatuksena, haluan todeta, että Suomessa ollaan lain mukaan syyttömiä kunnes toisin todistetaan. Ihmiset, joita mainitset tässä nimeltä, ovat vasta epäiltyjä rikoksesta ja tutkinnan alla, ketään ei ole tuomittu mistään.

----------


## Jykke

> Vaan mitäpä sitten tilalle? Elkäähän edes kuvitelko, että joitain pikaratikkasuunnitelmia kaivettaisiin heti pöytälaatikoista, kun metropaperit on menneet roskiin. Busseilla mennään, jos ei metrolla.


Tällä asenteella näin varmasti tulisi käymäänkin. Mutta esim. Strasbourgissa ja Zürichissähän on lähes varmojen metrojen sijaan päätetty kehittää raitioteitä. Toki tällainen vastaava tapahtuma on ymmärrettävästi vaikea kuvitella tapahtuvan tässä maassa.

Tramwestin lisäksi olisi muitakin vaihtoehtoja, kuten metron muuttaminen Stadtbahn tyyliseksi pikaraitiotieksi. Tällöin saataisiin eteläisen Espoon ja Sipooseen rakennettua järkevä ja tehokas raideliikenne.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Busseilla mennään, jos ei metrolla.


Jos länsimetrohanke peruuntuu, siihen, että toistaiseksi mennään bussilla, eivät ole syypäitä ainakaan ne pikaraitiotien kannattajat, jotka ovat esim. tehneet vapaaehtoistyönä TramWest - suunnitelman.

Sen sijaan voi kysyä, miksi Espoo ja Helsinki eivät koskaan ole tehneet vakavastiotettavaa raitiotiesuunnitelmaa, vaan vain sen, jota käytettiin RaideYVA:ssa "olkiukkona".

----------


## kouvo

> Vaan mitäpä sitten tilalle? Elkäähän edes kuvitelko, että joitain pikaratikkasuunnitelmia kaivettaisiin heti pöytälaatikoista, kun metropaperit on menneet roskiin. Busseilla mennään, jos ei metrolla.


Haitanneeko tuo, parempi olisikin jatkaa toimivalla ja metroa huomattavasti kustannustehokkaammalla systeemillä siihen asti kunnes ollaan valmiit toteuttamaan järkevä raideliikennejärjestelmä.

----------


## vristo

> Tällä asenteella näin varmasti tulisi käymäänkin. Mutta esim. Strasbourgissa ja Zürichissähän on lähes varmojen metrojen sijaan päätetty kehittää raitioteitä.


Mainitsemassasi Zürichissähän on kuitenkin erittäin kattava S-Bahn, joka toimittaa pakoitellen metron virkaa. Ratikka ja trollikka on sielläkin huomattavasti Helsingin keskusta-aluetta kookkaamman, tiheän kantakaupunkialueen "jakelijana". Lisäksi yllätys oli kova kun tutkin tänään Zürichin kaupungin tietoja: kyseessä (varsinainen kaupunki siis) on pinta-alaltaan (91.88 km2 ) varsin pieni kaupunki, jossa kuitenkin asuu (361,129 as.) verraten tiheästi ihmisiä (3,930 as./km2). Verratkaapa Helsingin vastaaviin tietoihin vaikkapa wikipediassa. Ei ratikka sielläkaan mene ulos varsinaisesta kaupungista (linja 10 menee lentokentälle kuitenkin, mutta on selvästi rautatieyhteyttä hitaampi), mutta sen liikenneverkko on hyvin tiheä ja tärkeitä solmukohtia on paljon. S-Bahn+ liityntäliikenne on sitten se joka kuljettaa väkeä nopeasti Zürichin ympäristöön. 

Näkisin, että nimenomaan raskasraide on tulevan HSL:n liikennealueen ainoa järkevä joukkoliikenteen runko. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassakin ollaan muuttamassa joitain keskustabussilinjoja takaisin raitiolinjoiksi vähitellen, mutta tunnelbana ja pendeltag pysyvät siitä huolimatta runkolinjoina.

----------


## vristo

> Jos länsimetrohanke peruuntuu, siihen, että toistaiseksi mennään bussilla, eivät ole syypäitä ainakaan ne pikaraitiotien kannattajat, jotka ovat esim. tehneet vapaaehtoistyönä TramWest - suunnitelman.
> 
> Sen sijaan voi kysyä, miksi Espoo ja Helsinki eivät koskaan ole tehneet vakavastiotettavaa raitiotiesuunnitelmaa, vaan vain sen, jota käytettiin RaideYVA:ssa "olkiukkona".





> Haitanneeko tuo, parempi olisikin jatkaa toimivalla ja metroa huomattavasti kustannustehokkaammalla systeemillä siihen asti kunnes ollaan valmiit toteuttamaan järkevä raideliikennejärjestelmä.


Länsiväylän ja koko Etelä-Espoon suunnan raskaaseen joukkoliikenteeseen kelpaisi jatkossa bussitkin, mutta joku yksittäinen Jokeri-linja olisi ehdottomasti heti saatava raiteille? Vain siksikö, kun se on ratikka?

Jos Länsiväylällä jatkettaisiin busseilla, olisi sitä ehdottomasti kehitettävä nykyisestään BRT:mäiseen suuntaan, jotta se vastaisi tulevaisuuden alati kasvavia tarpeita. Esimerkiksi vaihtoyhteydet ja pysäkit ovat paikoitellen aivan ala-arvoisia nykyaikaseen kaupunkiliikenteeseen.

----------


## Jykke

> Mainitsemassasi Zürichissähän on kuitenkin erittäin kattava S-Bahn, joka toimittaa pakoitellen metron virkaa.


 Toki, mutta S-bahnin pääpainohan on pitkissä matkoissa, kuten Helsingin lähijunien verkostossakin. Espoon alueella raitiotie kattaisi huomattavasti suuremman alueen, kuin metro, tarjoten vähemmän liityntäliikennettä ja nopeampia yhteyksiä. Kivenlahteen on toki pitkä matka, mutta kyseisen alueen linja voidaan suunnitella harvaksemmaltan pysähtyväksi ns. pikalinjaksi. 




> Näkisin, että nimenomaan raskasraide on tulevan HSL:n liikennealueen ainoa järkevä joukkoliikenteen runko.


Itse näkisin parhaana ratkaisuna muuttaa nykyisen raitiotien 1524 mm raideleveydelliseksi duoraitiovaunujen järjestelmäksi, johon sulautettaisiin nykyinen metro ja YTV-alueen lähijunalinjat. Näin saataisiin koko seudun kattava yhtenäinen raideliikennejärjestelmä. Ikävä kyllä tämä visio on monestakin syystä epärealistinen. Ensinäkin suuret  muutostyöt raitioteillä, metrossa ja lähijunissa maksaisi rutkasti. Ei hintakaan sikäli ongelma olisi, sillä kyseisen hankkeen toteutuminen olisi vuosikausien pituinen prosessi. Suurin syy on siinä, että jos haluttaisiin tällainen verkosto, niin sen suunnittelu  pitäisi aloittaa nyt ja kaikki nykyiset liikennehankkeet muokata tämän suunnitelman mukaiseksi. Ja tahtoahan ei varmasti löydy päättäjiltä ja suunnittelijoilta tähän ratkaisuun. 

Siksi itse kannatan 1000 mm raideleveydellä toimivaa seudullista raitiotieverkostoa Helsinkiin, Espooseen ja Vantaalle. Lisäksi nykyiseen metroon liitettäisiin nykyiset ja tulevat kaupunkiradat, jolloin metro kasvaisi siksi monien kaipaamaksi suurkaupunkien kulkupeliksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vristo, jos nyt välittäisit muistaa kuitenkin seuraavat kaksi tosiasiaa:
1) Helsinki ja Espoo eivät ole koskaan laatineet vakavastiotettavaksi tarkoitettua pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmaa välille Tapiola - Helsingin keskusta.
2) RaideYVA:n vertailuasetelma oli vääristelty ja metroa ajettiin siinä virheellisin tekijöin, mm.  aliarvioidulla investoinnin hinnalla.




> (...) joku yksittäinen Jokeri-linja olisi ehdottomasti heti saatava raiteille? Vain siksikö, kun se on ratikka?


Kysehän on siitä, että Jokeri - linjasta on jo valmis alustava yleissuunnitelma oikein periaattein laadittuna ja sen toteutuksesta on laajahko konsensus. Jokerin toteutusta vastustaa tällä hetkellä lähinnä HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö ja sen takana häärivä Kiskos-konsulttitoimisto.

----------


## 339-DF

> Puuttumatta itse asiaan, ihan vain näin niinkuin välihuomatuksena, haluan todeta, että Suomessa ollaan lain mukaan syyttömiä kunnes toisin todistetaan. Ihmiset, joita mainitset tässä nimeltä, ovat vasta epäiltyjä rikoksesta ja tutkinnan alla, ketään ei ole tuomittu mistään.


Mitä mahdat tällä tarkoittaa? Vai jäikö tuo "voipi olla" huomaamatta? Ei kannata provosoitua kun ei provosoida  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäksi yllätys oli kova kun tutkin tänään Zürichin kaupungin tietoja: kyseessä (varsinainen kaupunki siis) on pinta-alaltaan (91.88 km2 ) varsin pieni kaupunki, jossa kuitenkin asuu (361,129 as.) verraten tiheästi ihmisiä (3,930 as./km2). Verratkaapa Helsingin vastaaviin tietoihin vaikkapa wikipediassa.


No mutta juuri tämä asukastiheysasiahan on syy siihen, miksi erittäin raskas metro sopii niin huonosti juuri Helsingin seudulle, kun meillä asukastiheys on niin pieni. Ei suinkaan päinvastoin. Miten ihmeessä nämä asiat aina kääntyvätkin joidenkin mielissä aivan väärin päin? Vai oletko tosiaan sitä mieltä, että mitä matalampi asukastiheys, sitä huonommat olosuhteet ratikalle ja paremmat metrolle?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vai oletko tosiaan sitä mieltä, että mitä matalampi asukastiheys, sitä huonommat olosuhteet ratikalle ja paremmat metrolle?


Vristo lienee tarkoittanut, että Helsingissä ei sanan teknisessä mielessä varsinaisesti edes ole metroa, vaan kyseessä on pikemminkin S-Bahn-verkoston yksi osa. Esimerkiksi Zürichissä kantakaupungista ulos suuntautuva liikenne hoidetaan juurikin S-Bahnilla, joka sielläkin kulkee hyvin monin paikoin maan alla (toki jo maantieteellisistäkin syistä).

----------


## vristo

> Vristo lienee tarkoittanut, että Helsingissä ei sanan teknisessä mielessä varsinaisesti edes ole metroa, vaan kyseessä on pikemminkin S-Bahn-verkoston yksi osa. Esimerkiksi Zürichissä kantakaupungista ulos suuntautuva liikenne hoidetaan juurikin S-Bahnilla, joka sielläkin kulkee hyvin monin paikoin maan alla (toki jo maantieteellisistäkin syistä).


Juuri niin, tarkoitin raskasraidetta yleensä, en erityisesti metroa, vaikka sen tässä ketjussa esitinkin.

Jos oltaisiin Saksassa tai Sveitsissä, raideyhteys Etelä-Espooseen hoidettaisiin ehkäpä jotenkin niin, että olisi harvakseen, selvissä keskuksissa pysähtyvä ja nopea S-Bahn ja sen rinnalla "paikallisjunana" toimiva raitiotie. Esimerkiksi Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä kulkee myös DB AG:n normaali ja nopeampi S-Bahn, vanhaa yksityisrautatielinjausta käyttävän pikaraitiotien lisäksi (linjat 16 ja 18).

Olen muuten joskus ajatellut, että pitäisiköhän Helsingin kaupunkia pienentää ja ajatella sitä sen kokoisena, että se rajoittuu niin vain pitkälle, kuin sen raitiolinjat ulottuvat? Kaikki muu sen ulkopuolella olisi itsenäisiä, Helsingin lääniin kuuluvia kaupunkeja tai kuntia, joiden joukkoliikennettä hoitaisi HSL-yhtymä. Helsingin kaupungin joukkoliikenne hoidattaisiin sitten vain "Helsingin läänin" ympäristökuntiin menevillä nopeilla raskasraiteella (+liityntäliikenne) ja raitioteillä (ja mahdollisilla trollikoilla) itse kaupungin sisällä. 

Lauttasaaren kaupunki kuullostaisi hienolta ja olisi varmasti paikallisten nimbyjen mieleen  :Wink: .

----------


## vristo

> Vristo, jos nyt välittäisit muistaa kuitenkin seuraavat kaksi tosiasiaa:
> 1) Helsinki ja Espoo eivät ole koskaan laatineet vakavastiotettavaksi tarkoitettua pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmaa välille Tapiola - Helsingin keskusta.
> 2) RaideYVA:n vertailuasetelma oli vääristelty ja metroa ajettiin siinä virheellisin tekijöin, mm.  aliarvioidulla investoinnin hinnalla.


Toki muistan näistä keskustellun aiemmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vristo, jos nyt välittäisit muistaa kuitenkin seuraavat kaksi tosiasiaa:
> 1) Helsinki ja Espoo eivät ole koskaan laatineet vakavastiotettavaksi tarkoitettua pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmaa välille Tapiola - Helsingin keskusta.


Erilaisia suunnitelmia, sekä virallisia että epävirallisia on laadittu 1980-luvun lopusta alkaen, ja lukuisia raportteja on kirjoitettu.




> 2) RaideYVA:n vertailuasetelma oli vääristelty ja metroa ajettiin siinä virheellisin tekijöin, mm.  aliarvioidulla investoinnin hinnalla.


RaideYVA:n laskelmissa kaikkien vaihtoehtojen investointi, kannatavuus -ym laskelmat olivat enemmän tai vähemmän puutaheinää, olivat korkeintaan suuntaa-antavia. YVA:n tarkoitus on verrata vaihtoehtojen vaikutuksia ympäristöön, eikä kannattavuutta. Vai pitäisikö sanoa että Länsiraide-YVA-raportti oli liian kattava ja siksi piti moni kaikea mitä siinä luki täysin paikansapitävinä tietoina. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin onkin. Kaava-asioissa kaikilla kuntalaisilla!
> Ja niinpä sitä sitten käytetäänkin jarruttamiseen, ihan kiusantekona ja jopa "kiristykseen".
> Luin netissä tapauksesta _mitä maksat, jos en valita_!
> Täällä ollaan nyt ilmeisesti innoissaan, kun metroa vastaan valitetaan. Mitenkä sitten, kun alkavat valitukset vaikka Jätkästä ja Laajasalosta?


Näin on. Kumma että nyt kun Laajasalon silta on valittajien vaatimuksesta menossa YVA-käsittelyyn, vaikka sitä kaupungin puolesta sitä on yritetty välttää, niin kukaan ei kirjoita asiasta täällä JLF:ssä. Happamia ovat pihlajanmarjat -ilmiö?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko sinulla oikein jotain näyttöäkin siitä, että esimerkiksi Bymanilla on tässä "oma lehmä ojassa"?


En maininnut omassa repliikissäni Bymania nimeltä enkä väittänyt että hänellä olisi "oma lehmä ojassa". Mutta ammattiprostestipolitikkojen taustoja olisi yleisesti hieman syytä tutkia kanssa. 

Siitä olen varma että jos metroa ei rakenneta, siitäkin hyötyvät vallan monet taloudelliset intressit, ja osa kansalaisista saa näppeihinsä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Erilaisia suunnitelmia, sekä virallisia että epävirallisia on laadittu 1980-luvun lopusta alkaen, ja lukuisia raportteja on kirjoitettu.


Epävirallisia suunnitelmia, kuten ESRA tai TramWest ei voi laskea viranomaisten tekemiin suunnitelmiin. Vaikka toki esimerkiksi TramWest oli laadittu osin sellaisten tahojen toimesta, jotka tekevät virallisiakin suunnitelmia, se ei kuitenkaan vastaa sitä, että sama pikaraitiotie olisi mallinnettu tarkemmin.

Virallisia suunnitelmia on Espoon sisältä, mutta en tiedä yhtään vakavastiotettavaksi tarkoitettua, jossa olisi ollut esitettynä suora yhteys välillä Tapiola - Helsingin keskus. 

Olkiukoiksi tarkoitetut ovat eri asia.




> RaideYVA:n laskelmissa kaikkien vaihtoehtojen investointi, kannatavuus -ym laskelmat olivat enemmän tai vähemmän puutaheinää, olivat korkeintaan suuntaa-antavia.


Silti päätös järjestelmävalinnasta tehtiin näillä "puutaheinää" tasoisilla tiedoilla.

Kertookohan tämä jotain siitä asiantuntevuudesta ja ammattitaidosta, millä toteutettavat liikenneinvestoinnit Espoossa, Helsingissä ja valtion tasolla valitaan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Virallisia suunnitelmia on Espoon sisältä, mutta en tiedä yhtään vakavastiotettavaksi tarkoitettua, jossa olisi ollut esitettynä suora yhteys välillä Tapiola - Helsingin keskus.


Se on Espoon päättäjien saamattomuutta jos aikoinaan ei haluttu edes piirustuspöytätasolla mennä rajojen ulkopuolelle. Jokainen nyt ymmärtää että pelkästään Kivenlahden ja Keilaniemen välillä sahaava pikaraitiotie ei kerää sellaisia joukkoja että se kannattaisi. Ne olivat lumesuunnitelmia jos mitkään ja aikoinaan tarkoitettu vain bussiliikenteen pönkittämiseksi.

Mutta 2000-luvun alussa, ennen varsinaista YVA-raporttia tehtiin aika kattava raideliikennevaihtoehtoselvitys ja siinä oli myös mukana pikaraitiotie aika vahvasti. YVA:n toteutumiseen mennessä ehtivät vain eräät olosuhteet muuttua raitotievaihtoehtoa  hankaloittavaksi. Niissä tutkimuksissa tutkittiin myös metroa pelkästään Tapiolaan, ja pikaraitiotien käyttöä jatkoyhteyskulkuneuvona, mutta sekään ei jostain syystä saanut kannatusta. 




> Silti päätös järjestelmävalinnasta tehtiin näillä "puutaheinää" tasoisilla tiedoilla.
> 
> Kertookohan tämä jotain siitä asiantuntevuudesta ja ammattitaidosta, millä toteutettavat liikenneinvestoinnit Espoossa, Helsingissä ja valtion tasolla valitaan?


Länsiliikennevaihtoehtojen kohdalla ei ole kysymys pelkästään rahasta vaan siitä että mitkä ovat ylipäänsä toteutuskelpoisia tietyissä rajaavissa ehdoissa ja tulevaisuuden skenaarioissa. 

Pikaraitiotielle ei ollut tiedossamitään kunnollista sisääntuloreittiä Helsingin keskustan päässä, ellei Kamppi-Ruoholahti metrotunnelia olisi muutettu raitiovaunuille sopivaksi. Satamaradan käyttömahdollisuutta ei ollut koska päätöksenteko keskustatunnelista oli kesken. Jälkiviisaana voi todeta että olisi pitänyt päättää ensin keskustatunnelista ja sitten raidavaihtoehdoista.

Bussien kohdalla kapasiteetti esim voi loppua aika pian, ja polttoaineiden tai työvoiman hintojen nousu voi nostaa kustannuksia enemmän kuin on arvoiotu. Eli bussien kohdalal oli vähintään yhtä paljon epätarkkuuttta kuin metron kohdalla. Jos polttoainepula tosissaan iskee, niin yli puolet busseista voidaan joutua jättämään varikolle seisomaan, ja ihmiset joutuvat kävelemään, jos ei ole autoaan varaa tankata. Länsiväylän nopeita mooottoritiebussilinjoja on käytännössä mahdoton edes muuttaa johdinautolinjoiksi, mutta Espoon lyhyitä sisäisiä liityntäbussilinjoja voi. Myös maakaasubussien paloriskeistä johtuvasta kiellosta ajaa Kampin bussiterminaaliin ja siihen johtavassa tunnelissa tiedettiin. Myös se seika vaikutti että koko Suomelle tärkeä Otaniemen-Keilaniemen työpaikka- ja tiedeyhteisöalue on kauan kaivannut jonkinlaista raideyhteyttä keskustasta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vastuu siitä, että Helsingin puolelle ei ole tehty kunnon suunnitelmaa, on yksin Helsingin.
Olisi aika hurjaa, jos  kunnan X suunnittelijat suunnittelisivat kunnan Y puolelle vastoin kunnan Y mileipidettä. Realistisia vaihtoehtoja Helsingissä olisi ollut moniakin, niiden rajaaminen ulos oli vain Helsingin poliittinen päätös.

Jos tehdään poliittisia linjauksia, että vaihtoehto X otetaan vertailuun vain oikea jalka ja käsi irti sahattuna sekä oikea silmä puhkottuna ja vaihtoehdon Y hinta on 60% todellisesta, niin eiköhän valinta kallistu vaihtoehdon Y suuntaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vastuu siitä, että Helsingin puolelle ei ole tehty kunnon suunnitelmaa, on yksin Helsingin.
> Olisi aika hurjaa, jos  kunnan X suunnittelijat suunnittelisivat kunnan Y puolelle vastoin kunnan Y mileipidettä. Realistisia vaihtoehtoja Helsingissä olisi ollut moniakin, niiden rajaaminen ulos oli vain Helsingin poliittinen päätös.


Kyllähän 1990-luvulla oli jo YTV olemassa, ja YTV:kin tutki pikaraitioteitä ihan vakavasti. Ei YTV ole sama kuin Helsinki. YTV olis voinut käyttää enemmän arvovaltaa, mutta eteni ilmeisesti liian varovaisesti.

Pikaraitioteiepäätöksen aikaansamisen ajoituksessa epäonistuttiin melkein joka kerta. 
Jos se olisi päätetty rakentaa 1980-luvulla, ennekuin Helsinki päätti metron jatkamisesta Ruoholahteen ja Ruoholahden kaupunginosan rakentamisesta, niin se olisi uponnut neitseelliseen maahan ja linjaus olisi paljon helpompi toteuttaa kuin nyt. Seuraava mahdollinen aikaikkuna umpeutui kun oli päätety Kanpin bussiterminaalista ja liikekeskuksesta siinä muodossa kun se toteutui, ja loput tarinasta tiedetään. 

Etsiskelin netistä vanhoja suunnitelmia ja löysin esim yhden Anteron vanhan sivun http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/julkaisu/Esp9402.htm joka pohjautuu Espoon v 1994 tekemään pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmaan Tapiola-Leppävaara, jossa kerrottiin että Espoo kyllä varautui raitiotien jatkamista länsiväylän suuntaan Helsingin keskustaan, mutta yksityiskohdista ei sitten mitään mainintaa.

Löysin myös tällaisen erään puoli-ammattilaisen tekemän www.espootransit.net -vaihtoehdon joka ei vaikuta ollenkaan hullummalta. Se pohjautuu siihen että metro rakennettaisiin (huom pitkät matkan maanpäällisenä!) vain Tapiolaan asti, ja iso vaihtoterminaali metron, bussien ja pikaraitiotien välille sijoittuisi Pohjantielle eikä Tapiolan nykyiseen keskustaan. Vaikka se insinöörin silmin vaikuttaisi täysin järkevältä, niin tapiolalaisten asukkaiden tai keskustan kauppiaiden mielestä sellainen tuskin kävisi päinsä. 

Ongelma näissä kaikissa vaihtoehtosuunnitelmissa (myös TramWest) on se, että ne paneutuvat joissakin asioissa hyvin yksityiskohtaisuuksiin, mutta eivät huomioi kaikkia reuna-ehtoja.

Metro oli helpompi hyväksyä, koska se uppoaa valmiksi rakennettuun kaupunkiin helpoimmin, vaikka kallis on.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Vristo lienee tarkoittanut, että Helsingissä ei sanan teknisessä mielessä varsinaisesti edes ole metroa, vaan kyseessä on pikemminkin S-Bahn-verkoston yksi osa.


Tuo on tietysti totta. Alan olla yhä vahvemmin sitä mieltä, että oranssit junat olisi syytä integroida myös teknisesti valkoisiin juniin ja valtakunnan rataverkkoon, koska sillä saavutettaisiin nyt muuttuneessa (alueliitos) tilanteessa useita etuja:

- automatisoinnin kustannuksia ei tulisi, vain uusi kulunvalvonta valkoisten junien standardin mukaiseksi (muistakaamme, että kulunvalvonta pitää joka tapauksessa uusia)

- mahdollisuus jatkaa rataa idässa liitosalueille ja edelleen Porvoon suuntaan tarpeen mukaan (edullisempi rakentaa kuin täyseristetty automaattirata) korvaamaan vanhan Porvoontien busseja

- Pisara / Töölön metro -hassuttelu kahdesta päällekkäisestä linjasta ratkeaisi tyylikkäästi

- Espoossa radan jatko Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen ja edelleen Kauklahteen olisi edullisempi kuin automaattiratana ja mahdollistaisi rengaslinjan, joka kattaisi koko Espoon sekä jakelisi matkustajat Pisaran välityksellä tehokkaasti joko itäiseen tai läntiseen (Hgin) kantakaupunkiin

- laajennusmahdollisuudet ylipäätään huomattavasti realistisemmat, esim. kaukojunien siirto lentoaseman kautta kulkeviksi antaisi mahdollisuuden rakentaa samassa rytäkässä "kaupanpäällisinä" kolmas raide lähiliikennettä varten eli ns. lentokenttämetro

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo on tietysti totta. Alan olla yhä vahvemmin sitä mieltä, että oranssit junat olisi syytä integroida myös teknisesti valkoisiin juniin ja valtakunnan rataverkkoon, koska sillä saavutettaisiin nyt muuttuneessa (alueliitos) tilanteessa useita etuja:
> 
> [...]
> 
> - mahdollisuus jatkaa rataa idässa liitosalueille ja edelleen Porvoon suuntaan tarpeen mukaan (edullisempi rakentaa kuin täyseristetty automaattirata) korvaamaan vanhan Porvoontien busseja
> 
> - Pisara / Töölön metro -hassuttelu kahdesta päällekkäisestä linjasta ratkeaisi tyylikkäästi
> 
> [...]
> ...


Kuulostaa erittäin järkevältä.

Voisin vielä täydentää, että tulevat metrolaajennukset sekä uudet puhtaat lähiliikenneradat, mahdollisesti myös Porvoon jatko, kannattaisi mahdollisuuksien mukaan toteuttaa kevytratana ja liikennöidä duokalustolla. Tällä tavalla ne olisivat yhteydessä valtakunnanverkkoon eli samalla kalustolla voitaisiin liikennöidä suoraan radalta toiselle. Ja jos tuo kalusto olisi duokalustoa, ne uudet rataosat olisivat edullisempia rakentaa kuin raskas raide.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kumma että nyt kun Laajasalon silta on valittajien vaatimuksesta menossa YVA-käsittelyyn, vaikka sitä kaupungin puolesta sitä on yritetty välttää, niin kukaan ei kirjoita asiasta täällä JLF:ssä. Happamia ovat pihlajanmarjat -ilmiö?


Mitä siitä sitten pitäisi mielestäsi kirjoittaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä siitä sitten pitäisi mielestäsi kirjoittaa?


No esim voisi jotain kommenttia kirjoittaa valittajien omaan napaansa tuijottamisesta, ja myöntää että ollaan oltu joidenkin seikkojen suhteen hieman liian optimistisia. 

Länsimetron suhteen ei kuitenkaan olla oltu millään tavalla optimistisia, 40 vuottaahan sitä on odoteltu, joten kai sitä voi vielä 40 vuotta lisää odottaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No esim voisi jotain kommenttia kirjoittaa valittajien omaan napaansa tuijottamisesta, ja myöntää että ollaan oltu joidenkin seikkojen suhteen hieman liian optimistisia.


Miksi? Tässähän ketjussa on juuri sitä valittajien perusoikeutta puolustettu. Ehkäpä kirjoittamattomuus ennemminkin on merkki siitä, ettei asiassa nähdä mitään ongelmaa.

Minkä seikkojen suhteen ollaan oltu (ja ketkä ovat olleet) liian optimistisia?

----------


## kouvo

> Länsimetron suhteen ei kuitenkaan olla oltu millään tavalla optimistisia, 40 vuottaahan sitä on odoteltu, joten kai sitä voi vielä 40 vuotta lisää odottaa.


Vaikka 400 vuotta lisää vielä. Tai mieluummin tietysti niin, että koko odottaminen lopetettaisiin kokonaan ja alettaisiin hahmotella jotain järkevää raideliikenneratkaisua E-Espooseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi? Tässähän ketjussa on juuri sitä valittajien perusoikeutta puolustettu. Ehkäpä kirjoittamattomuus ennemminkin on merkki siitä, ettei asiassa nähdä mitään ongelmaa.
> 
> Minkä seikkojen suhteen ollaan oltu (ja ketkä ovat olleet) liian optimistisia?


Kirjoittamattomuus voi myös johtua siitä että asiasta ei haluta keskustelua joka voisi haitata. 

Ollaan oltu sen suhten optimistisia, kun ollaan oltu varmoja että koska Laajasalon silta ja Laajasalon uusi asuinalue on kaupungin sisäinen kaavoitushanke, ja kuultu asianomaisia ja valtuusto on päättänyt siitä, ei YVA:a tarvitse tehdä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pikemminkin lienee niin, että vain niitten, joilla ei ole puhtaita jauhoja pussissaan, on syytä kitistä valitusoikeudesta. Vain lainvastaiset päätökset kumotaan valituksen perusteella.

Realististen hankkeiden, kuten Raide-Jokerin tai Laajasalon raitiotien kannattajien ei tarvitse kitistä valitusoikeudesta tai YVA-prosessista, kun on arvioitavissa, että prosessin lopputuloksena hanke toteutuu. Kuten edellä todettiin, raitiotien laajennukset on integroitu kaavoitukseen riittävän aikaisessa vaiheessa.

Jotenkin tulee Länsimetrovalitusten protestoijista mieleen esimerkiksi Turun Sanomien talousliitteen kolumnisti "Virallinen valvoja" (turkulainen kiinteistösijoittaja Jukka Wihanto ja/tai TS:n omistaja Keijo Ketonen) joka on useissa kolumneissa protestoinut valitusoikeutta lähes samoin äänenpainoin, kun valitusten seurauksena nk. Torinkulman kaava kaatui ja Toriparkin kaava tulee todennäköisesti kaatumaan lainvastaisena.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jotenkin tulee Länsimetrovalitusten protestoijista mieleen esimerkiksi Turun Sanomien kolumnisti "Virallinen valvoja" (turkulainen kiinteistösijoittaja Jukka Wihanto ja/tai TS:n omistaja Keijo Ketonen) joka on useissa kolumneissa protestoinut valitusoikeutta lähes samoin äänenpainoin, kun valitusten seurauksena nk. Torinkulman kaava kaatui ja Toriparkin kaava tulee todennäköisesti kaatumaan.


Länsimetron maanalaisten kaavojen valitusoikeutta ja hankkeen tahallista viivästymistä arvostelevat tavalliset kansalaiset joiden mielestä olisi tärkeää että metroa alettaisiin rakentaa.  Länsimetro ei nosta maan arvoa vain yhdessä pisteessä kuten parkkihalli.  Sanoma-konsernilla eikä sen sidosryhmilläkän ole mitään maanomistusta sen varrella, ellei sitten katsota sitä että Helsingin keskustan arvostus voisi nousta metron takia.

Metron kaatumisen takana on pohimmillaan pelko että raideliikenteen kehittäminen vauraalla  länsisuunnalla pysähtyy kokonaan, seudun hajaantuminen alkaa uudestaan kiihtyä, ensin työpaikat pois keskuksista kehäteille, sitten ihmiset kehyskuntiin jonne käytännössä pääsee vain autolla, kaupat tullen perässä rakentaen vain "idioottiparkkeja" metsiin jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pikemminkin lienee niin, että vain niitten, joilla ei ole puhtaita jauhoja pussissaan, on syytä kitistä valitusoikeudesta. Vain lainvastaiset päätökset kumotaan valituksen perusteella.
> 
> Realististen hankkeiden, kuten Raide-Jokerin tai Laajasalon raitiotien kannattajien ei tarvitse kitistä valitusoikeudesta tai YVA-prosessista, kun on arvioitavissa, että prosessin lopputuloksena hanke toteutuu. Kuten edellä todettiin, raitiotien laajennukset on integroitu kaavoitukseen riittävän aikaisessa vaiheessa.


Jos ollaan rehellisiä niin raide-Jokeri ei kaadu kaavoitussyistä, valitusten vuoksi korkeintaan sen linjausta voi joutua muuttamaan joissakin kohdin. Jokerin perusongelma on periaatteessa sama kuin länsimetron, se ei tarjoa nykyisille vakiokäyttäjille niin paljon parempaa palvelutasoa kuin bussi, että rakentamien rahallisesti kannattaisi, mutta raiteille siirrettynä se generoi uusliikennettä, tiivistää kaupunkirakennetta, toimii laajemman verkon aloitusvaiheena, ja toisaalta sillä varaudutaan tulevaisuuden ympäristö- ja energiahaasteisiin paremmin kuin pelkkä bussi.

Se mikä Laajasalon sillassa pistää silmiin on maiseman muuttuminen, ja se on valittajien päämotiivi.  Mutta koska kyseessä on vesirakennushanke, niin pahimmillaan silta voi ammattivalittaijen vaatimien lintujen elinehtojen ja meribiologisten selvitysten takia viivästyä samalla tavalla kuin Vuosaaren satama. Laajasalon osalta kannattaa jättimäisen sillan rinnalla tutkia vielä muita vaihtoehtoja jos haluaa varmistaa että raitiotie tehdään.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Kirjoittamattomuus voi myös johtua siitä että asiasta ei haluta keskustelua joka voisi haitata.


Kyseessä on kuitenkin vain keskustelufoorumi. Oman (foliohatun alta) tulkintani mukaan kritiikkisi kärki kohdistuu lähinnä kirjoittajiin, joiden näkemyksiä eivät pk-seudulla jo toteutuneet tai päätetyt joukkoliikennehankkeet varsinaisesti tue. Kuitenkaan en ole havainnut, että foorumilla jollain tavalla pyrittäisiin kuoliaaksivaikenemaan asioita, joiden käsittely jonkun mielestä saattaisi haitata oman vaihtoehdon toteutumismahdollisuuksia reaalimaailmassa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Länsimetron maanalaisten kaavojen valitusoikeutta ja hankkeen tahallista viivästymistä arvostelevat tavalliset kansalaiset joiden mielestä olisi tärkeää että metroa alettaisiin rakentaa.


Länsimetron valitusoikeutta arvostelee Helsingin Sanomat, joka on merkittävä tekijä koko Suomen taloudessa.

----------


## kouvo

> Länsimetron maanalaisten kaavojen valitusoikeutta ja hankkeen tahallista viivästymistä arvostelevat tavalliset kansalaiset joiden mielestä olisi tärkeää että metroa alettaisiin rakentaa.


Kaikella kunnioituksella tavallista kansaa kohtaan väittäisin, että suurimmalla osalla ei ole mitään käsitystä (jos kiinnostustakaan) kyseisestä asiasta ja mielipiteet ovat muodostuneet valtamedian välittämän metrokioskin suoltaman propagandavirran pohjalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyseessä on kuitenkin vain keskustelufoorumi. Oman (foliohatun alta) tulkintani mukaan kritiikkisi kärki kohdistuu lähinnä kirjoittajiin, joiden näkemyksiä eivät pk-seudulla jo toteutuneet tai päätetyt joukkoliikennehankkeet varsinaisesti tue. Kuitenkaan en ole havainnut, että foorumilla jollain tavalla pyrittäisiin kuoliaaksivaikenemaan asioita, joiden käsittely jonkun mielestä saattaisi haitata oman vaihtoehdon toteutumismahdollisuuksia reaalimaailmassa.


Oletan että koska on heinäkuu niin suuri osa  foorumin vakiokirjoittajista ovat lomalla eivätkä ehdi tai halua kommentoida joidenkin hankkeiden muuttuneita olosuhteita, jos he eivät koe sitä tärkeiksi juuri nyt, vaan asiaan ehkä palataan syksymmällä kun niistä on enemmän tietoa.

Minä itse koen tämän länsimetro-asian, tai tavan miten siitä valitetaan, sen verran tärkeäksi että päätin ajankohdasta huolimatta aloittaa keskustelun siitä. Koska se herätti niin paljon mielenkiintoa , niin halusin kysyä miten suhtaudutaan "tarkoitus pyhittää keinot" -tyyppiseen  valitusoikeuteen ja onko valituksen kohteella väliä. 

Maallikkona näissä asiossa on kai paras että annan seuraavan puheenvuoron nyt jollekin muulle, enkä kommentoi tästedes enempää. Valitusoikeus pitää siis olla mutta valitusten valitusoikeutta ei sitten enää.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valitusoikeus pitää siis olla mutta valitusten valitusoikeutta ei sitten enää.


Valitusoikeus on määritelty laissa. Hallinnollisissa asioissa valituksia käsittelee 2 oikeusistuinta, Hallinto-oikeus ja Korkein hallinto-oikeus. Eli siviilijuttuihin verrattuna oikeusasteita on yksi vähemmän, samoin valittamisen mahdollisuuksia. Joissain tapauksissa valitusoikeutta on rajoitettu niin, ettei ylempään oikeuteen valittaminen ole mahdollista tai siihen on saatava lupa. Siis ensin on valitettava siitä, ettei saa valittaa.

Valittamisesta valittaminen on siis säädelty laissa kuten valittaminenkin, eikä siinäkään ole tarpeen noudattaa mitään yksinvaltaa tai demokratian rajoittamista. Siksi toiseksi vaatimuksesi siitä, että HO:n päätöksestä ei saisi enää valittaa tarkoitta myös sitä, että jos HO kumoaa kaavapäätökset, Espoon kaupungilla ei olisi oikeutta enää valittaa siitä. Onko se mielestäsi oikein? Vaiko vain niin, että oikein on se, ettei Byman saa valittaa, mutta Espoon kaupunki saa valittaa?

Laajasalon ratikkasilta on aivan toinen asia kuin Espoon valtuuston kaavapäätöksestä valittaminen. Ympäristöviranomainen on ottanut sen kannan, ettei sen mielestä riitä se ympäristövaikutusten arviointi ja kansalaisten kuuleminen, joka jo on tehty kaavoituksen yhteydessä, vaan pitäisi tehdä arviointi ja kuuleminen toiseen kertaan. Eli kyse ei ole Bymanin (ja muutamien muiden samoista kaavoista valittaneiden) valituksen tapaan siitä, että olisi jätetty jotain lain edellyttämää tekemättä. Viranomainen ei ole kiistänyt, ettei Laajasaloa ja siltaa olisi kaavoitettu lain mukaisesti, vaan yksi viranomainen on sitä mieltä, että lain sallima tulkinnanvaraisuus pitäisi tulkita niin, että ymparistövaikutukset on tutkittava toiseen kertaan.

Tätäkin voisi nimittää kiusanteoksi jopa paremmin perustein kuin espoolaisten valituksia metrokaavoista. Ja asiaan liittyvät poliittiset taustat tuntien tätä voi vielä suuremmalla syyllä pitää kiusantekona. Väitän näin siksi, että kun kerran prosessi on jo kerran tehty ja tultu siihen tulokseen, että maisemahaitta on pienempi paha kuin yhteyden muut hyödyt, myös ympäristölle, niin eikö ole vain kiusantekoa vaatia, että tähän tulokseen pitää päätyä uudelleen tekemällä sama selvitys toisen kerran. Konsultit toki rikastuvat ja aikaa kuluu, mutta silta tehdään kumminkin.

Itse pidän kahteen kertaan tutkimista turhana, mutta meidän demokratiamme sääntöjen mukaan niin ehkä pitää tehdä. Mieluummin maksan sen demokratiasta kuin otan yhteiskunnan ilman demokratiaa.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Mieluummin maksan sen demokratiasta kuin otan yhteiskunnan ilman demokratiaa.
> Antero


Ja niinhän me maksamme aivan konkrettisesti ammattivalittajien ja kiusantekijöiden aiheuttamista lisäkuluista ja hintojen nousuista asioiden viivästyessä.

Tätä ketjua jos lukisi aivan ns. ohimennen, voisi saada kuvan, että kaikkeen suunnitteluun, johon kiskoliikenne liittyy (varsinkin metro), liittyy aina jotain hämärää ettei suorastaan laitonta.

----------


## kouvo

> Tätä ketjua jos lukisi aivan ns. ohimennen, voisi saada kuvan, että kaikkeen suunnitteluun, johon kiskoliikenne liittyy (varsinkin metro), liittyy aina jotain hämärää ettei suorastaan laitonta.


Metrolla on niin vahvat perinteet tällä harmaalla (mustalla) alueella toimimisesta, että tietynasteinen ennakkoluuloisuus on täysin ymmärrettävää.

----------


## Albert

> Metrolla on niin vahvat perinteet tällä harmaalla (mustalla) alueella toimimisesta, että tietynasteinen ennakkoluuloisuus on täysin ymmärrettävää.


Joo, HKM / Valtanen "jäivät kiinni". Onkohan kukaan samalla innolla paneutunut esim moottoritie- ja siltaprojekteihin.

----------


## kouvo

> Joo, HKM / Valtanen "jäivät kiinni". Onkohan kukaan samalla innolla paneutunut esim moottoritie- ja siltaprojekteihin.


Ehkä näiden projektien spekulointi keskittyy "Yksityisautoilufoorumille"? No joo, toisaalta ilman valtasten & kump. toilailuja ei tälläkään foorumilla välttämättä tarvitsisi paneutua naurettavan ja täysin seudun aluerakenteeseen sopimattoman tunnelimadon torppaamiseen.

----------


## sane

> Joo, HKM / Valtanen "jäivät kiinni". Onkohan kukaan samalla innolla paneutunut esim moottoritie- ja siltaprojekteihin.


Ei nyt aiheeseen liity juurikaan, mutta tuli moottoritie- ja siltaprojekteista mieleen.

Oulussa tutkitaan Pohjantien Oulujokea ylittävän sillan leventämistä kuusikaistaiseksi, mikä sinänsä on täysin ymmärrettävä hanke, kun tuolla pätkällä liikenne tuppaa ruuhkaantumaan ruuhka-aikaan. Mutta tutkitaanko tällaisissa hankkeissa ollenkaan vaihtoehtoa "joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen", jolla mahdollisesti saataisiin edullisemmin ratkaistua kyseinen pullonkaula. Vai kaatuuko esimerkiksi siihen, että kaupunki maksaa joukkoliikenteen, kun taas valtio tarjoaa motarin leventämisen, jolloin ei ole ainakaan kaupungin intresseissä panostaa joukkoliikenteeseen?

----------


## teme

Byman vaikuttaa lausuntojansa perusteella A-luokan idiootiilta, esim. väite että rakentaminen halpeneee kun elvytysrahat loppuu on suoraan sanottuna roskaa. Ei se teoriassa mahdotonta ole, mutta tämän esittäminen jonain väistämättömänä itsestäänselvyytenä herättää kysymään että onko lausuja tyhmä vai valehtelee. Se että Hesari pääkirjoituksessaan, ensin uutisoituaan mielestäni täysin asiallisesti Bymanin kannat, ryöpyttää ammattivalittajia on lehden oikeus ja velvollisuus. Pääkirjoitus on mielipidekirjoitus, ei uutinen.

Mutta, en kannata millään muodoin liikennenhankkeiden valitusoikeuden rajaamista. Semmoiset fraasit kuin siltarumpupolitiikka tai amerikkalaisittain bridge to nowhere korruption ja eturyhmien suosimisen kuvaajina eivät ole syntyneet tyhjästä. Isot liikennehankkeet ihan empiirisestikin viedään läpi keskimäärin huterin perustein, ja se että tämä on tarkoitushakuista on lähtökohta. Nämä pitääkin perata perusteellisesti läpi. Se mikä meiltä mm. puuttuu on että räikeitä virheitä tekeviä asiantuntijoita ei saateta mihinkään vastuuseen, virheitä sattuu, oletukset ei pidä paikkaansa, ei vaan osata, jne. ja tämä on ymmärrettävää, mutta joku raja siinä hutiloinnissakin tulee olla. Nyt tilanne, enkä puhu millään muotoa vain metrosta, on että virkamiehiä palkitaan valehtelusta, eli pidetään aikaansaavina tyyppeinä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vastasin Sanen viestiin ketjussa  toteutettavien liikennehankkeiden valinta. Sinne voinee myös jatkaa keskustelun mm. tiehankkeiden motiiveista.

----------


## PNu

> Laajasalon ratikkasilta on aivan toinen asia kuin Espoon valtuuston kaavapäätöksestä valittaminen. 
> 
> Tätäkin voisi nimittää kiusanteoksi jopa paremmin perustein kuin espoolaisten valituksia metrokaavoista.


Minä taas en täysin ymmärrä sellaista myyräperspektiiviä, että maan alle kaivettava tunneli koetaan häiritsevänä mutta ymmärrän hyvin, ettei kaikkien silmää miellytä yhdelle Suomen näkyvimmistä paikoista rakennettava silta. Arvaan, että täälläkin Laajasalon silta herättäisi vastalauseiden myrskyn, jos se olisi suunniteltu esimerkiksi johdinautoilla ajettavaksi. Mutta ihme tapahtuu samalla sekunnilla, kun sillalle tuodaan raitiovaunut. Ruma rakennelma muuttuu silmiä hivelevän kauniiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä taas en täysin ymmärrä sellaista myyräperspektiiviä, että maan alle kaivettava tunneli koetaan häiritsevänä mutta ymmärrän hyvin, ettei kaikkien silmää miellytä yhdelle Suomen näkyvimmistä paikoista rakennettava silta. Arvaan, että täälläkin Laajasalon silta herättäisi vastalauseiden myrskyn, jos se olisi suunniteltu esimerkiksi johdinautoilla ajettavaksi. Mutta ihme tapahtuu samalla sekunnilla, kun sillalle tuodaan raitiovaunut. Ruma rakennelma muuttuu silmiä hivelevän kauniiksi.


Länsimetroa ei ole moitittu siitä, että tunneli on maisemahaitta. Kritiikki kohdistuu korkeaan hintaan ja joukkoliikenteen palvelutason heikkenemiseen.

Laajasalon sillan voi nähdä myös toisin, maiseman koristeena. Kysymys on arvoista. Sille, jonka arvomaailmassa kaikki ihmisen tekemä on rumaa ja maisemaa pilaavaa, Laajasalon siltakin on maiseman pilaaja. Helsinki kokonaisuudessa on luonnonmaiseman pilaaja. Kulosaaren rannalla asuvat pilaavat rakennuksillaan Kulosaaren luonnonmaiseman.

Minun ja monen muun mielestä ihminen kykenee rakentamaan myös kaunista maisemaa. Sellaista voi olla Kulosaaren rannan rakennuskanta kuin myös niiden rakennusten läheisyydessä oleva silta. Kun vain tehdään kaunis silta, kuten on tarkoitus.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Minä taas en täysin ymmärrä sellaista myyräperspektiiviä, että maan alle kaivettava tunneli koetaan häiritsevänä mutta ymmärrän hyvin, ettei kaikkien silmää miellytä yhdelle Suomen näkyvimmistä paikoista rakennettava silta. Arvaan, että täälläkin Laajasalon silta herättäisi vastalauseiden myrskyn, jos se olisi suunniteltu esimerkiksi johdinautoilla ajettavaksi. Mutta ihme tapahtuu samalla sekunnilla, kun sillalle tuodaan raitiovaunut. Ruma rakennelma muuttuu silmiä hivelevän kauniiksi.


Erittäin hyvin sanottu!

----------


## Albert

> Mutta ihme tapahtuu samalla sekunnilla, kun sillalle tuodaan raitiovaunut. Ruma rakennelma muuttuu silmiä hivelevän kauniiksi.


Emme me nyt sentään noin kapeakatseisia ole! Eikai sitä siltaa voi vielä rumaksi sanoa, kun emme edes tiedä miltä se näyttää (jos sitä ykeensä edes rakennetaan).

Olisipa vielä Alvar Aalto. Se kun piirtäisi sillan, niin sen *olisi pakko olla* upea kansallinen monumentti. :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Minä taas en täysin ymmärrä sellaista myyräperspektiiviä, että maan alle kaivettava tunneli koetaan häiritsevänä mutta ymmärrän hyvin, ettei kaikkien silmää miellytä yhdelle Suomen näkyvimmistä paikoista rakennettava silta. Arvaan, että täälläkin Laajasalon silta herättäisi vastalauseiden myrskyn, jos se olisi suunniteltu esimerkiksi johdinautoilla ajettavaksi. Mutta ihme tapahtuu samalla sekunnilla, kun sillalle tuodaan raitiovaunut. Ruma rakennelma muuttuu silmiä hivelevän kauniiksi.


Miksi sillan pitää olla ruma? Osa silloista on ihan hienoja. Suunnitellaan ja rakennetaan hieno silta Laajasaloonkin.

----------


## vristo

> Lauttasaaren äänekäs ja vaikutusvaltainen "nimbyseura", Lauttasaari-Seura, on jo aikoja sitten ilmoittanut, ettei hyväksy saarelle muuta raideliikennetta kuin maanalaisen metron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut Mikko Laaksonen
> 
> ...


Lauttasaari-seuran kannanotto Länsimetroon sekä TramWestiin on julkaistu Lauttasaari-lehdessä numero 10/2008. Lehden voi ladata edelleenkin pdf-muodossa. Kirjoitus ei tosin koske varsinaisesti Lauttasaarta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tarkoitatko Lauttasaari-seuran hallituksen jäsen Ville Elomaan pääkirjoitusta sivulla 2?

Se ei sinällään tietysti ole seuran kannanotto eikä sitä voi sellaisena pitää. Yksittäinen hallituksen jäsen ei voi yksin edustaa seuraa.

Seuran julkaiseman lehden pääkirjoitus on toki painavampi asia kuin vain suullisesti ilmaistu mielipide.

Huomattavaa asiantuntemattomuutta pääkirjoitus toki osoittaa, erityisesti siinä, miten huippunopeus ja keskinopeus linjalla sekoitetaan täysin keskenään.

----------


## vristo

> Tarkoitatko Lauttasaari-seuran hallituksen jäsen Ville Elomaan pääkirjoitusta sivulla 2?


Sitä juuri.




> Se ei sinällään tietysti ole seuran kannanotto eikä sitä voi sellaisena pitää. Yksittäinen hallituksen jäsen ei voi yksin edustaa seuraa.


Okei, korjaan sitten kirjoittamaani asiaa siltäosin.




> Huomattavaa asiantuntemattomuutta pääkirjoitus toki osoittaa, erityisesti siinä, miten huippunopeus ja keskinopeus linjalla sekoitetaan täysin keskenään.


Tähän kiinnitin itsekin huomiota: 40km/h:n keskinopeus olisi toki jo aika huomattava, kun parhaimmatkaan saksalaiset pikaraitiotiet eivät siihen pysty. 


Painotankin sitä, että ko. näkemys ei edusta omaani, vaikka toin sen esille yhtenä kannanottona asiaan.

----------


## PNu

> Tähän kiinnitin itsekin huomiota: 40km/h:n keskinopeus olisi toki jo aika huomattava, kun parhaimmatkaan saksalaiset pikaraitiotiet eivät siihen pysty.


Tosin toimittaja ei ole repinyt väitettä 80 km/h:n huippunopeudesta ja 40 km/h:n keskinopeudesta omasta päästään vaan se on poimittu suoraan TramWest-suunnitelman etusivulta.




> Radan ja kaluston suurin sallittu nopeus on 80 km/h. Käytännön liikennöintinopeus määräytyy ympäristön olosuhteiden mukaan. Viitesuunnitelman linjojen keskinopeudet ovat 23,241,4 km/h.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tosin toimittaja ei ole repinyt väitettä 80 km/h:n huippunopeudesta ja 40 km/h:n keskinopeudesta omasta päästään vaan se on poimittu suoraan TramWest-suunnitelman etusivulta.


Numeroiden lainaaminen ei tarkoita sitä, että lainaaja olisi ymmärtänyt, mitä on lainannut. Pääkirjoitus osoittaa, ettei Elomaa ymmärrä, mikä on pikaraitiotie ja mitä huippunopeus ja keskinopeus tarkoittavat. Henkilöautojenkin huippunopeus on reilusti toista sataa kilometriä tunnissa, mutta ei yli 100 km/h ajeta Lauttasaaressa, ei edes Länsiväylällä. Ja eri huippunopeuksista huolimatta jopa Ferrarin keskinopeus kantakaupungissa on enintän 30 km/h kuten vanhalla Ladallakin.

Onko PNu mielestäsi lainaamasi kohta TramWestin etusivulta jotenkin virheellinen ja siksi Elomaakin kirjoittaa virheitä?

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kyse ei ole siitä, että siteeraus olisi väärin, vaan siitä, että tulkinta on täysin väärin. Elomaa nimenomaan sekoittaa 80 km/h huippunopeuden ja noin 40 km/h keskinopeuden keskenään, eikä hahmota, että TramWestin ja Länsimetron keskinopeudet pikaosuuksilla (40-45 km/h tasoa) ovat kaupunkijoukkoliikenteelle tavattoman korkeita.

----------


## 339-DF

Hauskaa. Kaupunginhallitus päättää rakentaa uuden metrovalvomon 13 miljoonalla eurolla, koska länsimetro ja automaatti sitä edellyttävät. Kuka tilaa, kuka maksaa? Eipä taida tästäkään "pikkusummasta" olla mitään tiliöity länsimetron kustannuksiksi.

----------


## PNu

> Onko PNu mielestäsi lainaamasi kohta TramWestin etusivulta jotenkin virheellinen ja siksi Elomaakin kirjoittaa virheitä?


En minä ole väittänyt toimittajan kirjoittaneen virheitä. Väititte niin itse. Mutta jos toimittaja on erehtynyt niin varmaankin ko. kohta TramWestin sivuilla on jollain lailla epäonnistunut. Esimerkiksi liian tulkinnanvarainen ottaen huomioon, että kysymys on suurelle yleisölle tarkoitetusta esityksestä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tramwestin suunnitelmassa tai sivuissa ei ole tässä tapauksessa vikaa, vaan kirjoittajan ymmärryksessä. Hän ei ole ymmärtänyt, että 40 km/h keskinopeus on kaupunkijoukkoliikenteelle hyvin korkea ja samaa tasoa kuin metrolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tramwestin suunnitelmassa tai sivuissa ei ole tässä tapauksessa vikaa, vaan kirjoittajan ymmärryksessä. Hän ei ole ymmärtänyt, että 40 km/h keskinopeus on kaupunkijoukkoliikenteelle hyvin korkea ja samaa tasoa kuin metrolla.


Voisiko joku siteerata tänne suoraan sen pääkirjoituksen, koska minulla ei aukea ollenkaan Lauttasaari-lehden kyseinen numero.

Voi olla että muutama vuosi sitten kun keskustelu länsimetrosta ja sen vaihtoehdoista oli kiivaimmillaan, moni sai ehkä turhan optimistisen käsityksen pikaraitioteiden mahdollisuuksista. Jotkut eivät ymmärtäneet sitä että pysäkkien määrä reitillä sekä osuudet joissa on muuta liikennettä vaikuttaa suoraan keskinopeuteen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Tramwestin suunnitelmassa tai sivuissa ei ole tässä tapauksessa vikaa, vaan kirjoittajan ymmärryksessä. Hän ei ole ymmärtänyt, että 40 km/h keskinopeus on kaupunkijoukkoliikenteelle hyvin korkea ja samaa tasoa kuin metrolla.


Tuollainen asenne voi olla OK, jos TramWest-sivusto on tarkoitettu vain pienen harrastajajoukon sisäiseen käyttöön ja lukijan pohjatiedoista voidaan olettaa jotain. Mutta käsittääkseni ko. sivusto on tehty suurta yleisöä varten, jolloin lukijalle ei ole mitenkään automaattisesti selvää, lasketaanko keskinopeus tässä tapauksessa pysähdysajat mukaanluettuna, ilman pysähdysaikoja vai jopa niin, että kiihdytysten ja jarrutusten aiheuttama ajanhukkakin on vähennetty. On kirjoittajan vastuulla välttää ilmaisuja, jotka ovat lukijan näkökulmasta moniselitteisiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta käsittääkseni ko. sivusto on tehty suurta yleisöä varten, jolloin lukijalle ei ole mitenkään automaattisesti selvää, lasketaanko keskinopeus tässä tapauksessa pysähdysajat mukaanluettuna, ilman pysähdysaikoja vai jopa niin, että kiihdytysten ja jarrutusten aiheuttama ajanhukkakin on vähennetty. On kirjoittajan vastuulla välttää ilmaisuja, jotka ovat lukijan näkökulmasta moniselitteisiä.


Kyllä, kirjoittajan vastuulla on kirjoittaa sellaista tekstiä, että se on yleistajuista JA luettavaa.

Tekstissä on käytetty sanoja huippunopeus ja keskinopeus. Eiköhän nämä käsitteet selviä peruskoulun oppimäärällä, ja autoilevalla kansalla lienee jonkinlainen käytännön tuntumakin näihin asioihin. Jos näitä kahta käsitettä lähdettäisiin määrittelemään tarkasti, teksti pitenee huomattavasti. Etusivu on lisäksi yhteenvedon omainen ja kokoaa vain faktoja. Se, joka ei ymmärrä kaikkea, voi käydä lukemassa muita sivuja, joilla asioita selvitetään tarkemmin.

Kirjoittajan vastuu pätee myös Lauttasaari-lehden pääkirjoittajaan. Hän ei ole enää www-sivuja tai lehteä lukevan taviksen asemassa, vaan häneltä odotetaan syvempää tuntemusta aiheestaan. Ei ole pääkirjoittaja määritellyt itse, mitä käyttämillään termeillä tarkoittaa, mutta et moiti siitä häntä, vain meitä. Minusta ei pääkirjoituksessakaan kuulu esittää termien määrittelyitä, mutta käytetyt termit pitäisi kirjoittajan ymmärtää itse.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Jos näitä kahta käsitettä lähdettäisiin määrittelemään tarkasti, teksti pitenee huomattavasti.


Jos todettaisiin esim. "keskinopeus pysähdykset mukaanluettuna..." niin teksti tuskin pidentyy kohtuuttomasti. Tämänkin tietysti voi ymmärtää väärin mutta ainakin lukijalle annetaan vinkki, mitä nopeustietoa arvioitaessa tulisi ottaa huomioon. 




> Kirjoittajan vastuu pätee myös Lauttasaari-lehden pääkirjoittajaan. Hän ei ole enää www-sivuja tai lehteä lukevan taviksen asemassa, vaan häneltä odotetaan syvempää tuntemusta aiheestaan. Ei ole pääkirjoittaja määritellyt itse, mitä käyttämillään termeillä tarkoittaa, mutta et moiti siitä häntä, vain meitä.


Koska mielestäni on epäoikeudenmukaista vaatia toimittajaa kuvaamaan täsmällisesti asia, joka alkuperäislähteessäkin jättää lukijalle tulkinnanvaraa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Käsite "keskinopeus" on kyllä yksiselitteinen. Kyse on tässä vain siitä, että Ville Elomaa ei ollut kirjoituksessaan ymmärtänyt joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä perusasioita. 

Aina voi saivarrella, että tekstissä pitäisi selittää erikseen joka peruskäsite, mutta ei tällaista voi missään yleistajuisessa tekstissä tehdä. Jos ei ymmärrä peruskäsitteitä, voi käyttää sanakirjaa.

----------


## PNu

> Käsite "keskinopeus" on kyllä yksiselitteinen.


Ei se vaan näytä olevan, jos tässäkin on väärinkäsitys tapahtunut. Ja ei se yksiselitteinen olekaan. Jos ajat Helsingistä Ouluun niin ei auton ajotietokone laske keskinopeuteen mukaan kahvitaukoja. Eli tästä saadaan jo heti kaksi tapaa laskea "keskinopeus". Pysähdyksiin kuluva aika voidaan ottaa mukaan tai jättää ottamatta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Päätän keskustelun osaltani hyödyttömänä tähän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käsite "keskinopeus" on kyllä yksiselitteinen. Kyse on tässä vain siitä, että Ville Elomaa ei ollut kirjoituksessaan ymmärtänyt joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä perusasioita.


Tässä on kyllä sellainen perusongelma, johon olen törmännyt monta monta kertaa. Moni ns. tavallinen ihminen kuvittelee, että keskinopeus tai matkanopeus on sama asia kuin tavallinen kulkunopeus silloin kun vaunu on liikkeessä. Ts. he käsittävät, että jos keskinopeus on 20 km/h (mikä olisi ratikkalinjalle aika hyvä tulos), niin se merkitsisi sitä, että ratikka köröttelee Manskulla 20 km/h. Ja sitähän se ei todellakaan tarkoita.

En sitten tiedä, miten tuohon asiaan puuttuisi vaikkapa TW-sivulla, koska periaatteessa keskinopeuksia opitaan laskemaan yläasteen fysiikassa ja asian pitäisi kyllä olla kaikille tuttua. Eikä lukijaa saa aliarvioidakaan.

Sama ongelma on nähty täällä foorumillakin Jokeri-keskustelussa, kun jotkut keskustelijat tuntuvat ymmärtävän, että keskinopeus 25-26 km/h on kovin hidas. Ilmeisesti heilläkin on mielikuva ratikasta, joka viivasuoralla radalla kaikessa rauhassa ajelee 25 km/h, kun auto vieressä paahtaa 70 km/h.

----------


## hylje

Kulkumuotojen nopeuksia vertailevassa tekstissä on siis perusteltua jopa painottaa sanamuotoa keskinopeus _pysähdyksineen_. Jos kappaleessa on tilaa poltettavana, kannattaa harkita keskinopeutta*_linjalla päästä päähän_*tai aloittaa matka-ajalla linjan päästä päähän ja mainita keskinopeudet toissijaisena faktana. Monitoiminen linja, kuten esikaupunkiin jatkuva bussi- tai ratikkalinja sisältää täysin erilaisia etappeja, jotka voi myös mainita erikseen. 

Nopeusvertailussa joukkoliikenteen myyvä asia on kapasiteetti. Autolla pääsee kätevästi ja nopeasti kunhan kapasiteetti riittää. Kaupungissa se ei riitä. Siksi itse ehdotan joukkoliikenteen nopeusselvityksissä käytettävän mittarina (esimerkiksi) matkustajavirtaa per keskinopeus (esim. ratikka 12000 hlö/17h / 15 km/h = 47 hlö/km; henkilöautot Kehä I Pirkkola [3-4 kaistaa suuntaansa] aamuruuhkassa 43200 1.5hlö/1.5h / 36km/h = 1200hlö/km) eli kuinka paljon ihmisiä liikkuu. Tarkoitushakuisesti voi myös kaivaa esiin investointikustannuksen tutkittavalle pätkälle.

p.s. Esimerkkiratikan luvut vedetty hatusta alakanttiin. 
p.p.s. Kehä I:n luvut arvailtu Maunula.net:n tiedotteen lukujen pohjalta. Kehä I:n vuorokauden autojakauma (yht. 108000 autoa) arvailtu yön, aamuruuhkan, päivän ja iltaruuhkan kesken 1/4/1/4 (per 10). Aamuruuhkan pituus arvailtu noin 1.5h. Aamuruuhkassa yhden auton toteutuneeksi kapasiteetiksi arvailtu noin 1.5 henkilöä.
p.p.p.s Kehä I:n liikenteen ja keskustan ratikan tapaukset ovat täysin vertailukelvottomia. Kotityöksi: Vertailua kestävät esimerkit henkilöauto- ja joukkoliikenneratkaisuista.

----------


## risukasa

Mutta liikennettä suunnittellessahan ei ole tarkoituksena liikutella kulkuvälineitä, vaan ihmisiä. Siksi pitäisi antaa nopeuslukuja, jotka koskevat matkustajaa eivätkä kulkuvälinettä. Lisäksi liintyntään perustuvaa metroa ja itse oman jakelunsa hoitavaa ratikkaa ei voida sellaisilla luvuilla vertailla. Eli käytännöllisin ns. _keskinopeus_ kuvaa sitä, millä nopeudella matkustajat keskimäärin kulkevat *lähtöpisteestä määränpäähän*.

----------


## hylje

Nopeus kun ei ole koko totuus.

Kun optimoidaan nopeudelle, saadaan toki nopeaa kulkua. Nopeutta saa helpoiten henkilöautoilla, jonka pysähdykset minimoidaan: pysähdykset pudottavat keskinopeutta erittäin paljon. Mutta kun henkilöautoilla on kovin heikko kapasiteetti uponnutta rahaa kohti. 

Pienempi kapasiteetti tekee löyhemmän yhteiskuntarakenteen houkuttelevaksi, koska liika tiiviys ylikuormittaa verkoston (=nopeus putoaa ruuhkassa) joka puolestaan pakottaa laajentamaan yhä kalliimmin. Henkilöautolla pääsee verkostossa mihin tahansa kohteeseen likimain yhtä helposti, jos kapasiteetti on kohdallaan. Yhdessä nämä ominaisuudet kasvattavat etäisyyksiä. Pitkillä etäisyyksillä autolla on entistäkin houkuttelevampi kulkea verrattuna joukkoliikenteeseen samalla alueella. Autoille tyypilliset satunnaiset, vaikeasti niputettavat liikennevirrat estävät tehokkaasti joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuuden kasvua, sillä vain harvoille on tarjolla kilpailukykyinen joukkoliikenneyhteys. Loput käyttävät hidasta ja epäkäytännöllistä joukkoliikennettä, koska vaihtoehtoina on lähinnä polkupyörä.

Pitkien matkojen kulkeminen (autolla) ei ole itse tarkoitus. Ei, kyse on ihmisten päivittäisten ja erikoisten tarpeiden täyttäminen. Suurella kapasiteetilla mahdollistetaan tiivis yhteiskuntarakenne. Tiivistyvässä yhteiskuntarakenteessa suhteellisen hidaskin joukkoliikenne on erittäin kilpailukykyinen henkilöauton kanssa kasvavalle osalle asukkaita. Nyt on helppo buuata ja sanoa että joukkoliikenne on kilpailukykyinen vain kun henkilöautoliikennettä vaikeutetaan riittävästi tiivistämällä. Mutta mitä jos ratikalla pääsisi päivittäisiin kohteisiin kellolla mitattuna nopeammin kuin autolla voisi päästä? 

p.s. Järjestelmätason tarkkailussa parhaita mittareita, ellei paras, on keskimääräisen matkan kokonaispituus ajassa. Mutta yksi linja tai tienpätkä eivät muodosta järjestelmää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei se vaan näytä olevan, jos tässäkin on väärinkäsitys tapahtunut.


TramWestin aloitussivu on ollut julkisesti netissä muutaman vuoden, nyt näyttää siltä, että vain yksi henkilö ei ole ymmärtänyt asiaa, mutta on sattunut julkistamaan ymmärtämättömyytensä. Tämän tilaston perusteella väitän, että asia on kirjoitettu sinne kohderyhmälle sopivalla tavalla.

Toki keskinopeuksia voi laskea monella tavalla. Et ole PNu moittinut sitä, että aivan samalla tavalla laskettuna on aikaisemmin keskusteltu metron keskinopeudesta. Ja sillä lukemalla myydään metroa niillekin, jotka asuvat liityntäliikenteen päässä, vaikka metron keskinopeus ei ole lähelläkään heidän matkansa keskinopeutta.

TramWestin keskinopeuteen verrannollinen metron keskinopeus on liityntäbussin, vaihtoajan ja metron sekä metroaseman portaiden/hissien yhteenlaskettu aika jaettuna kuljetulla matkalla. No, tällaista ei voi moittia, kun sitä ei missään edes ilmoiteta.

Antero

----------


## teme

> En sitten tiedä, miten tuohon asiaan puuttuisi vaikkapa TW-sivulla, koska periaatteessa keskinopeuksia opitaan laskemaan yläasteen fysiikassa ja asian pitäisi kyllä olla kaikille tuttua.


Jos keskiverto kansalaisen voisi luottaa sisäistäneen edes alkeet yläasteen matematiikasta niin olisi moni muukin keskustelu jota ei tarvitsisi käydä...

Tuollainen asia on näppärä esittää animaationa kartalla.

----------


## Jufo

Kun kerran fysiikan tunneista oli puhetta niin jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan, kyse ei ole keskinopeudesta vaan _keskivauhdista_. Esimerkiksi jos juokset 400m pituisen urheilukentän ympäri 90 sekunnissa, keskivauhtisi on 4.44 m/s = 16 km/h mutta keskinopeutesi on nolla, koska olet palannut lähtöpisteeseen.

----------


## PNu

> Et ole PNu moittinut sitä, että aivan samalla tavalla laskettuna on aikaisemmin keskusteltu metron keskinopeudesta.


En minä moiti laskentatapaa vaan asennetta, että jos teksti ei vaikuta jollekin lukijalle avautuneen niin sitä ei silti edes haluta tarkentaa vaan keskitytään nauramaan erehtyneelle henkilölle. Ennemmin voisi olla vaikka kokonaan hiljaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En minä moiti laskentatapaa vaan asennetta...


Asennetta minäkin tässä tavoittelen. Esimerkiksi sellaista asennetta, että kaikki metro-organisaation antama informaatio on OK ja kaikki mikä on metron suhteen kriittistä on lähtökohtaisesti väärin ja sitä on tarkasteltava suurennuslasilla, että ne vääryydet varmasti löytyvät.

Minusta on oikea asenne, että yhden ymmärtämättömän tähden ei lähdetä mutkistamaan tekstiä kaikkien muiden harmiksi. Jos se ymmärtämätön julkistaa ymmärtämättömyytensä, se on hänen oma vikansa, ei hänen käyttämiensä lähteiden vika.




> Ennemmin voisi olla vaikka kokonaan hiljaa.


...jotta voisi moittia siitä, ettei reagoida? TramWest-porukka ei aloittanut tätä keskustelua.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Esimerkiksi sellaista asennetta, että kaikki metro-organisaation antama informaatio on OK ja kaikki mikä on metron suhteen kriittistä on lähtökohtaisesti väärin ja sitä on tarkasteltava suurennuslasilla, että ne vääryydet varmasti löytyvät.


Mielestäni tällä foorumilla on esitetty kriittistä argumentointia metroa kohtaan yllin kyllin ja epäilemättä monelta osin perustellusti, joten en allekirjoita tuota väitettä ollenkaan. Jos taas viittaat siihen, että en ole itse osallistunut paria poikkeusta lukuunottamatta metron arvosteluun niin se johtuu paljolti siitä, että en ole nähnyt tarpeelliseksi kommentoida asiaa, jonka kymmenen muuta kirjoittajaa on todennut jo aikaisemmin ja johon en näin ollen voisi tuoda mitään lisäarvoa.




> Minusta on oikea asenne, että yhden ymmärtämättömän tähden ei lähdetä mutkistamaan tekstiä kaikkien muiden harmiksi. Jos se ymmärtämätön julkistaa ymmärtämättömyytensä, se on hänen oma vikansa, ei hänen käyttämiensä lähteiden vika.


Minusta taas on syytä olettaa, ettei pääkirjoitusta (edes paikallislehdessä) päästetä tekemään henkilöä, joka olisi vähemmän valveutunut kuin kansalaiset keskimäärin. Jos pääkirjoituksissakin silti mennään vikaan niin silloin on jo suuri riski, että väärinymmärrys on lukijoiden keskuudessa ennemmin sääntö kuin poikkeus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta taas on syytä olettaa, ettei pääkirjoitusta (edes paikallislehdessä) päästetä tekemään henkilöä, joka olisi vähemmän valveutunut kuin kansalaiset keskimäärin.


Minulla ei ole turhan ruusuista kuvaa siitä, miten pääkirjoittat ovat kaikkien alojen erityisasiantuntijoita. Niin, tai ehkä he juuri niitä ovatkin.  :Wink: 

Olen kumminkin kuullut sisältäpäin, ettei kyseisestä pääkirjoituksesta aivan kaikki Lauttasaaressa ja seurassa pitäneet. Suurin keskustelu siitä lienee käyty nyt täällä, eli kirjoitus sai ansaitsemansa vaikenemisen silloin kun se ilmestyi.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Suurin keskustelu siitä lienee käyty nyt täällä, eli kirjoitus sai ansaitsemansa vaikenemisen silloin kun se ilmestyi.


Joo. En minkään olisi tähän puuttunut, jos olisin arvannut, että siitä näin pitkä keskustelu sukeutuu.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Helsingin Sanomissa oli tällä viikolla tällainen arttikkeli jäteveden puhdistamon siirrosta ja Suomenojan metroasemasta. Jos länsimetron toisen vaiheen rahoittaminen oikeasti voisi onnistua maakaupoilla niin silloinhan metro saataisiin jatkumaan Kivenlahteen melko pian Matinkylä-Ruoholahti- osuuden valmistumisen jälkeen.  

Etelä-Espoon hyväksytyssä yleiskaavassa varsinkin Suomenojan ja Iivisniemen metroasemien läheisyyteen on merkattu paljon uutta rakentamista. Jos puhdistamo poistuu Suomenojasta, niin silloin tämä alue vapautuu rakentamiselle. Yleiskaavaan on tämän selvitysalueen viereen merkattu iso alue kerrostaloasumiselle. Nähtävämmin myös Iivisniemen länsipuolelle on tulossa kerrostaloalue. Myös aivan Ali-Suomenojan teollisuusalueen viereen on tulossa asutusta lisää.

Yleiskaavassa on metroasema Iivisniemen kohdalla, joten tuossa Hesarin artikkelin kartassa on ilmeisemmin virhe. Vaikka tuossa kartassa Hannusjärven pohjoispuoli on merkattu muuttuvaksi alueeksi, niin yleiskaavassa suurin osa tuosta alueesta on merkattu virkistysalueeksi. Iivisniemen nykyisen kerrostaloalueen eteläpuolelle jäisi myös virkistysaluetta samoin kuin meren rantaan, joten ei metron myötä kaikki metsät katoa.

***

Kävin kahtena iltana tällä viikolla Itä-Helsingissä päin kävelemässä ja kummallakin kerralla lähdin metrolla sieltä pois kahdeksan ja yhdeksän välillä. Ensimmäisellä kerralla kävin kyytiin Itäkeskukssa ja toisella kerralla Vuosaaressa. Huomasin sen, että väkeä tuntui vielä näin illalla tulevan kyytiin mukavasti myös Itä-Helsingistä keskustaan päin. Itäkeskuksessa näkyi kummallakin kerralla olevan paljon väkeä menossa joko Vuosaaren tai Mellunmäen suuntaan. Ainakin laiturilla tuntui seisoskelevan hyvin paljon väkeä. 

Huomasin sen, että metrolla tunnutaan tekevän paljon myös Itä-Helsingin sisäisiä matkoja, eikä kaikki matkustajat ole suinkaan joko menossa keskustaan tai tulossa keskustasta. Samaan tapaan varmasti myös länsimetrolla tullaan tekemään runsaasti Espoon sisäisiä matkoja, varsinkin jos metro saadaan rakennettua Kivenlahteen saakka. Tapiola, Otaniemi ja Keilaniemi ovat tärkeitä matkustuskohteita ja eiköhan Barona-areenaankin Tapiolan urheilupuistossa riitä tapahtumien aikana menijöitä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huomasin sen, että metrolla tunnutaan tekevän paljon myös Itä-Helsingin sisäisiä matkoja, eikä kaikki matkustajat ole suinkaan joko menossa keskustaan tai tulossa keskustasta. Samaan tapaan varmasti myös länsimetrolla tullaan tekemään runsaasti Espoon sisäisiä matkoja, varsinkin jos metro saadaan rakennettua Kivenlahteen saakka. Tapiola, Otaniemi ja Keilaniemi ovat tärkeitä matkustuskohteita ja eiköhan Barona-areenaankin Tapiolan urheilupuistossa riitä tapahtumien aikana menijöitä.


Nimenomaan tästä on kysymys. Metrolla ei matkusteta pelkästän lähiöistä  Helsingin keskustaan vaan tehdään myös sisäisiä matkoja lähiöiden ja aluekeskusten välillä. Nykyiset länsiväyläbussit kulkevat lähtölähiöstä lähdettyään moottoritietä pitkin suoraan Helsinkiin, joten jos on päästävä esim Tapiolaan tai Otaniemeen on vaihdettava bussia tai käveltävä aikamoinen matka motarilta perille kohteeseen. Sellainen ei houkuta juuri ketään kun tas metro tulee viemään keskuksiin suoraan. Espoon nykyisten sisäisten bussien reitit ja aikataulut taas ovat sellaisia että eivät nekään houkuta kuin ns pakkokäyttäjiä. 

Asun itse rantaradan varrella Espoossa ja Leppävaara on se asema jossa yli puolet junan  matkustajista vaihtuu. Kuulin pari päivää sitten kun vastakkaisella penkillä istuva vanhempi naisihminen kehui ystävättärelleen miten helppoa ja nopeaa se on kulkea Helsingistä Karakallioon nykyisin kun suuriman osa matkasta pääsee junalla. Eli se siitä juna + liityntäbussiliikenteen "kamaluudesta". 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Espoon nykyisten sisäisten bussien reitit ja aikataulut taas ovat sellaisia että eivät nekään houkuta kuin ns pakkokäyttäjiä.


Järkevämpää olisi ollut sitten keskittyä näiden kehittämiseen kuin tämä järjetön metropuuhastelu, jolle nyt ei todellisuudessa ole olemassa mitään kustannuksiinsa nähden päteviä perusteluja.

----------


## petteri

> Järkevämpää olisi ollut sitten keskittyä näiden kehittämiseen kuin tämä järjetön metropuuhastelu, jolle nyt ei todellisuudessa ole olemassa mitään kustannuksiinsa nähden päteviä perusteluja.


Bussien avulla ei muodostu koskaan kunnon joukkoliikennehubeja ja autokaupungissa aluekeskuksetkin tuppaavat vaeltamaan pitkässä juoksussa sinne tänne, kun taas raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen perustuvissa ratkaisuissa aluekeskukset ovat asemilla ja pysyvät paremmin paikallaan.

----------


## jawahl

Siis länsimetro rakennetaan, että sen odotetaan mm. nostavan joukkoliikenteen nykyisiä matkustajamääriä huikeat 0,2 prosenttiyksikköä.
Nykyisetkin Espoon bussit kulkevat lähes ongelmitta Kamppiin kaikkina aikoina (ainakin Friisilästä, Matinkylästä, Olarista ja Haukilahdesta; ainakin oman ja säännöllisen ruuhka-ajan kokemuksen mukaan).
Jos näin, niin metrohankeen hyödyt kustannuksiin nähden joutuvat hyvin outoon valoon. Vantaan kehärata vielä oudompaan ja vieläpä hyvin hämärään valoon (jos kerran vaihtoehtona Vantaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärää vain 0,2 % nostavalle kaupunkiradalle oli Pääradan veto lentokentän kautta).

----------


## kouvo

> Siis länsimetro rakennetaan, että sen odotetaan mm. nostavan joukkoliikenteen nykyisiä matkustajamääriä huikeat 0,2 prosenttiyksikköä.


Niinpä. Idioottien puuhastelua. Länsimetro ja kehärata ovat hyviä esimerkkejä siitä, miten yksityisautoilua tuetaan tuhlaamalla vähäisetkin joukkoliikennerahat täysin naurettaviin hankkeisiin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Niinpä. Idioottien puuhastelua. Länsimetro ja kehärata ovat hyviä esimerkkejä siitä, miten yksityisautoilua tuetaan tuhlaamalla vähäisetkin joukkoliikennerahat täysin naurettaviin hankkeisiin.


Aivan näin. Mutta valitettavasti länsimetro ja metron automatisointi etenevät täyttä vauhtia eli nyt on sopimukset allekirjoitettu Siemensin kanssa:
http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...s_1032207.html
http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/component/content/432/2

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Hyvä, että hanke etenee! Saamme nopean tuubin länteen!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hyvä, että hanke etenee! Saamme nopean tuubin länteen!


Olikin aika jo saada ne bussien kaasutuskentät Kampista pois.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Olikin aika jo saada ne bussien kaasutuskentät Kampista pois.


Totta. Tuollainen bussimäärä ei sovi keskelle kaupunkia.

----------


## Albert

Ja muistattekos millainen Rautatientori ja esim. Kaisaniemenkatu (ei silloin taidettu ilmanlaatua mitata) olivat ennen "itämetroa"? Entä kuka muistaa Itäväylän ruuhkat (Herttuaniemestä alkaen)?
Ei se liityntä ole vaikeaa! Emmekä me tavalliset ihmiset kaipaa muuta kuin toimivaa ja luotettavaa joukkoliikennettä. Aikatauluihin kun voi luottaa, sen tuo metro.
Täydellinen, optimaalinen joukkoliikenne on vain asiantuntijoiden unissa. Ei täällä sellaiseen koskaan päästä.
Toisaalta ei Helsingissä kaivata busseja joka ikisesta Espoon kylästä erikseen. Eikä kaivata "parempien espoolaisten" katumaastureitakaan, jotka vievät puolitoista parkkipaikkaa.
Media tekee metrosta mörön, kuten itä-Helsingissä 1982. Mutta mepä potkaisimme sen mörön pois tiehensä.
No, tämä teksti ei tullut tohtorilta eikä professorilta, että jää varmasti noteeraamatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja muistattekos millainen Rautatientori ja esim. Kaisaniemenkatu (ei silloin taidettu ilmanlaatua mitata) olivat ennen "itämetroa"? Entä kuka muistaa Itäväylän ruuhkat (Herttuaniemestä alkaen)?


Täytyy kirjoittaa, kun satun muistamaan ilman, että aika olisi muistoja kullannut. Koska asuin vuoteen 1975 Itä-Helsingissä ja kävin kouluni Kalevankadulla, joten joka päivä näistä kaikista jäi muistoja mieleen.

Rautatientori oli samanlainen kuin nyt, kunnes osa torialueesta rajattiin kävelylle ja kiellettiin autoilta. Mutta busseja siellä on ollut ian kaiken, samoin henkilöautoja, vaikka niiden ajoreitit vähän ovat vaihdelleetkin. Mutta määrä ei, niin paljon niitä on aina ollut kuin on mahtunut.

Itäväylän ruuhkat eivät pahimmillaan alkaneet Hertsikasta, vaan Marjaniementien ja Turunlinnantien yhteisestä risteyksestä itään päin. Risteys kun oli tasoristeys johon kyllä tuli liikennevalot jossain vaiheessa, niin oli paha päästä jonon väliin Turunlinnantieltä. Isä ajoi autolla töihin Hämeentielle ja me lapset päästiin auton kyydissä jatkamaan sitten ratikalla. En osaa vastata, miksi isä ajoi autolla eikä mennyt bussilla, vaikka olisi viereen päässyt. Mutta kun tilanne oli kehnoimmillaan, isä ajoi Viikin kautta, bussit eivät. Sieltä pääsi nopeammin.

Ruuhkat loppuivat, kun metron rakentamisesta saatiin päätös. Ei nimittäin kestänyt kauaakaan kun Itäväylä levennettiin 4-kaistaiseksi siihen Marjaniementien ja Turunlinnantien tasoristeykseen. Olikohan tämä ollut 1967. Muutin Tampereelle 1975, joten en kokenut enää itse, mitä metron liikenteen alkaminen vaikutti olemattomiin ruuhkiin.




> Aikatauluihin kun voi luottaa, sen tuo metro.
> Täydellinen, optimaalinen joukkoliikenne on vain asiantuntijoiden unissa. Ei täällä sellaiseen koskaan päästä.


Metron liityntäliikenteen vakiokäyttäjänä totean, ettei aikatauluihin voi luottaa. Metro kulkee omia aikojaan, liityntäbussit joitain toisia aikojaan miten milloinkin. Lähtee kyllä Itäkeskuksesta piipillä, ajaa 3 metriä odottamaan punaisiin liikennevaloihin ja pääsee sitten linjalle miten nyt valorytmi osuu. Toiseen suuntaan kotipysäkillä onkin 8 minuutin toleranssi. Joten mitä väliä on metron keskimäärin 4 minuutin vuorovälillä?

Täydellisyyteen ei koskaan päästä, mutta en näe mitään todellista syytä siihen, miksei joukkoliikenne voi toimia täällä yhtä hyvin eli luotettavasti ja täsmällisesti sekä nopeasti kuten se toimii niin monessa muussakin näkemässäni kaupungissa. Tekisi sen liityntäliikenteenkin paljon helpommaksi. Ainoa syy, miksi ei, on halun puute. Tai halu siihen, että joukkoliikenne nimenomaan ei toimi hyvin.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Mitäpä tuohon voi sanoa?
Nykyisen Itäväylän ruuhkat akoivat 60-luvulla viimeistään Meripellontien risteyksestä.
Ja Rautatientori oli täynnä busseja. Nykyäänhän siellä on "bussitonta tilaakin reilusti". Mutta ei ollut ennen metroa.
Jos ja kun liityntä ei toimi kunnolla , ei syy ole metron vaan kenen?
Nykysellä supertietokoneiden aikakaudella ei pitäisi olla mahdotonta tehdä toimivia liityntäaikatauluja.
Halusta se on vain kiinni. Ei se ole metron vika.  Kun ei sitten haluta, niin muistakaa, kun seuraavan kerran edustajiamme valitaan!!!

----------


## Jykke

> Emmekä me tavalliset ihmiset kaipaa muuta kuin toimivaa ja luotettavaa joukkoliikennettä.


 Ainoa kikka miten länsimetro saataisiin palvelemaan paremmin kuin idän valmis härpäke, olisi saada kaikille niille asemille, joilla se olisi mahdollista (käytännössä maanpäällisille) liityntäbussit ja metrot saman laiturin ääreen. Jos oikein haluttaisiin, niin metron vuoroväliksi muutettaisiin tasan 10min. ja sama temppu liityntäbusseille, jolloin joka ikisellä metrovuorolla olisi aina odottamassa taattu jatkoyhteys Espoon päässä. Aikatauluja ei tarvitsisi ikinä plärätä, vaan voisi aina opetella bussien lähtöminuutit ja laskea siitä milloin seuraava bussi tulee. Vaihtoon ei kuluisi minuuttiakaan, kun bussi odottaisi vain muutaman metrin päässä junasta. 

Ikävä juttu vain, että koko länsimetro ilmeisesti toteutetaan tunnelissa. Vai onko Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden välissä maanpäällistä osuutta (riittäisi jos edes se "täydellinen" vaihtoasema olisi maan päällä) mahdollisesti?




> Täydellinen, optimaalinen joukkoliikenne on vain asiantuntijoiden unissa. Ei täällä sellaiseen koskaan päästä.


Tällä asenteella ei takuulla päästäkkään. Eli tyydytään siihen mitä on vaikka voisi olla paremminkin. 




> Halusta se on vain kiinni.


Tämä on se pitävä totuus.

----------


## hmikko

> Aivan näin. Mutta valitettavasti länsimetro ja metron automatisointi etenevät täyttä vauhtia eli nyt on sopimukset allekirjoitettu Siemensin kanssa:
> http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...s_1032207.html
> http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/component/content/432/2


Tuo automatisoimissopimus koskee Ruoholahti-Matinkylä-pätkää. Onko nykyisen metron automatisoiminen jo sovittu, vai tarkoittaako tämä sopimus sitä, että se menee myös Siemensille? Voisiko käytännössä automaatin palikat tulla eri toimittajilta eri rataosuuksille?

Kuinka lähellä maksimikapasiteettia nykyinen metro on ruuhkahuipun aikana? Tulee tässä mieleen, että jos automaatin käyttöönotto menee yhtä sujuvasti kuin Kööpenhaminassa, eli alkuvaiheessa vuoroväli on kaikkea kahden minuutin ja kahden tunnin väliltä, niin millainen soppa syntyy? Kööpenhaminassahan järjestelmä oli uusi eikä matkustajamäärät vielä olleet nouseet nykyiselle tasolle ja junatkin taitavat olla pienempiä.

----------


## MaZo

> Tuo automatisoimissopimus koskee Ruoholahti-Matinkylä-pätkää. Onko nykyisen metron automatisoiminen jo sovittu, vai tarkoittaako tämä sopimus sitä, että se menee myös Siemensille? Voisiko käytännössä automaatin palikat tulla eri toimittajilta eri rataosuuksille?


Sopimus nykyisen verkon automatisoinnista on allekirjoitettu jo aikaisemmin.
Siemensin järjestelmä on suljettu ja pidän erittäin epätodennäköisenä, että kukaan muu pystyisi siihen turvallisesti sopivia palikoita toimittamaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuinka lähellä maksimikapasiteettia nykyinen metro on ruuhkahuipun aikana?


Riippuu siitä, mikä lasketaan metrojunan maksimikuormitukseksi. Metron alusta alkaen 6-vaunuisen junan kapasiteetti on ollut 1200 hlö (seisovia 5 hlö/m2) ja ratalaitteiden lyhin vuoroväli 2,5 minuuttia. Siitä tulee 28.800 hlö/h. Huipputunnin liikenne on nykyään noin 12.000 hlö/h.

Mutta HKL:n suunnitteluohje ei nykyään enää hyväksy metrolle 1200 hlö/juna kapasiteettia. Seisomatiheydellä 4 hlö/m2 junan kapasiteetiksi tulee 1020 hlö, mutta esim. Madonnan konsertin liikennettä suunniteltiin 900 hlö:n mukaan (3,2 hlö/m2). Näin laskien tuntikapasiteetti on nyt 21.600 hlö/h. Eli aika kaukana vielä ollaan.

Mutta tilannehan on tarkoitus korjata lyhentämällä junia 4-vaunuisiksi. Minulle ei monien poikkeavien selitysten jälkeen ole selvää, millä vuorovälillä loppujen lopuksi lyhyillä junilla ajettaisiin, mutta 2 minuutin mukaan tuntikapasiteetiksi tulisi 18.000 hlö/h. Tätä pidän realistisena, myös huomioiden tunnin sisällä tapahtuvan vaihtelun, koska 3,2 hlö/m2 on varsin väljää seisomista, joka sietää hyvin hetkellistä huomattavaakin tiivistämistä. Sellainen on toki vierasta Helsingissä, mutta arkea muun maailman oikeissa metroissa.




> Kööpenhaminassahan järjestelmä oli uusi eikä matkustajamäärät vielä olleet nouseet nykyiselle tasolle ja junatkin taitavat olla pienempiä.


Junat ovat Köpiksessä nykyaikaisen raitiovaunun kokoisia. Niiden kapasiteetiksi on ilmoitettu 300 hlö.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Mutta HKL:n suunnitteluohje ei nykyään enää hyväksy metrolle 1200 hlö/juna kapasiteettia.


Suunnitteluohje on ns. mitoitusohje. Ajatuksena on, että huipputunnin kuorma jaettuna kaluston mitoituskapasiteetilla tuottaa oikean vuoromäärän (tai kuorma jaettuna vuoromäärällä tuottaa oikean kalustokoon). Koska vuorokohtainen kuorma huipputunnin sisällä voi vaihdella, kaluston kapasiteetista otetaan osa pois. Käytännössä yritetään laskea seisojat 3/neliö ja lisäksi käytävistä otetaan vähän pois.

Saksalaisessa suunnittelukäytännössä käytetään kaluston normaalia maksimikapasiteetttia (yleensä kai 4 / neliö), mutta varataan muistaakseni 20% ylimääräistä kapasiteettia (saatan muistaa prosentin väärin). Jokeria laskeskellessa molemmat menetelmät tuottivat lähes saman lopputuloksen.

Kumpikaan menetelmä ei ota huomioon absoluuttisen matkustajamäärän ja yksikkökoon suhdetta. Esimerkiksi Jokerilla ongelmana on, että vuorokohtainen kuorman vaihtelu ylittää selvästi mitoitusohjeen pelivaran. Suuremmilla yksikoillä liikennöitäessä voitaisiin luultavasti käyttää samaa huipputunnin kokonaiskapasiteettia ja silti selvittäisiin paremmin vuorokohtaisista vaihteluista, koska yksittäisissä vuoroissa olisi absoluuttisesti enemmän pelivaraa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täytyy kirjoittaa, kun satun muistamaan ilman, että aika olisi muistoja kullannut. Koska asuin vuoteen 1975 Itä-Helsingissä ja kävin kouluni Kalevankadulla, joten joka päivä näistä kaikista jäi muistoja mieleen.
> 
> Rautatientori oli samanlainen kuin nyt, kunnes osa torialueesta rajattiin kävelylle ja kiellettiin autoilta. Mutta busseja siellä on ollut ian kaiken, samoin henkilöautoja, vaikka niiden ajoreitit vähän ovat vaihdelleetkin. Mutta määrä ei, niin paljon niitä on aina ollut kuin on mahtunut.


Vaikka olin siihen aikaan aika nuori, niin minun muistikuvani Rautatientorista ja Kaisaniemenkadusta ennen metroa yhtyvät kyllä vahvasti Arto Hellmanin käsitykseen. Se oli niin täynnä busseja että siellä oli vaarallista liikkua. Jonkinlaisena tekohengityksenä ennen metroa luotiin järjestely, että Pitkälle Sillalle ei ollut henkilöautoilla asiaa. Se ilmeisesti työnsi henkilöautoruuhkan Liisankadulle ja Kruunuhaan muille kaduille. Kaisaniemekadun seutu bussiralleineen toi vahvasti mieleen itäblokin ankeat ja savuiset kaupungit. Sitähän käytettiin amerikkalaisten jännityselokuvien lavasteena Moskovaa esittämässä.




> Metron liityntäliikenteen vakiokäyttäjänä totean, ettei aikatauluihin voi luottaa. Metro kulkee omia aikojaan, liityntäbussit joitain toisia aikojaan miten milloinkin. Lähtee kyllä Itäkeskuksesta piipillä, ajaa 3 metriä odottamaan punaisiin liikennevaloihin ja pääsee sitten linjalle miten nyt valorytmi osuu. Toiseen suuntaan kotipysäkillä onkin 8 minuutin toleranssi. Joten mitä väliä on metron keskimäärin 4 minuutin vuorovälillä?


Olisikohan sinun kohdallasi ongelma, että asut suht vauraalla alueella jossa jokaisella taloudella on auto tai useampikin, ja niitä myös käytetään, ja asut juuri niin kaukana metroasemalta että kävely ei innosta? Vaikka metroa ei olisi koskaan rakennettu, niin todennäköisesti bussin vuoroväli ei olisi tiheämpi kuin nyt, saattaisi olla harvempikin. Tavallaan ikävää, että jos kohottaa omaa elämisen laatuaan muuttamalla arvostetulle ja rauhalliselle  alueelle, jää osittain vailla "rahvaalle" suunnattuja palveluita. Minä olen itse samanlainen "hermoilija" kun pitää matkustaa bussilla ja jos on jokin tiety aika josta ei saa myöhästyä. Itse olen ratkaissut liikkumisongelmani niin että vältän bussin käyttöä ja kävelen, jos matka on enintään n 1 km ja varmuutta että bussi pysyy aikataulussa ei ole. Jos käytössäni olisi junan sijaan pelkkä bussiyhteys, ei se tekisi elämääni onnellisemmaksi koska jossain vaiheessa matkaa bussin matkanteko tökkisi eikä perilletuloa voisi ennustaa yhtään paremmin. On junillakin ongelmia pysyä aikataulussaan mutta ne ovat säästä johtuvia enimmäkseen ja ne voi jollain tavalla ennakoida.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka olin siihen aikaan aika nuori, niin minun muistikuvani Rautatientorista ja Kaisaniemenkadusta ennen metroa yhtyvät kyllä vahvasti Arto Hellmanin käsitykseen. Se oli niin täynnä busseja että siellä oli vaarallista liikkua.


Miten tämä poikkeaa nykytilanteesta?

On selvä, että jos metron matkustajamäärä pitäisi kuljettaa busseilla, busseja tulisi aika lailla lisää. Mutta kaikkien Kulosaaren siltaa kulkevien bussien ei tarvitse eikä kuulu tulla Rautatientorille. Ei edes kaikkien Itäkeskukseen nyt tulevien liityntälinjojen. Metron on pakko ajaa yhtä rataa Rautatieasemalle, kun metroa ei voi haaroittaa. Bussit (tai ratikat) voi.

Haluaisinkin nähdä sellaisen liikenneverkon kuormituslaskelman Helsingistä, jossa olisi keskitetyn metron sijasta hajautettu joukkoliikenneverkko. Niiden intressi, jotka EMMEjä pyörittävät, ei vaan ole tehdä sellaista kuormituslaskelmaa.




> Olisikohan sinun kohdallasi ongelma, että asut suht vauraalla alueella jossa jokaisella taloudella on auto tai useampikin, ja niitä myös käytetään, ja asut juuri niin kaukana metroasemalta että kävely ei innosta?


Minulla on huono joukkoliikennepalvelu, mutta ei kai se johdu siitä, minkälaisella alueella asun. Bussin 98 palvelu sen ajaessa Vuosaaressa on ihan sama kuin tällä vauraalla alueella.

Jos täällä ei olisi metroa, Meripellontiellä kulkisi busseja keskustaan luultavasti 2 minuutin välein. Meripellontie on lähempänä kuin kumpikaan lähimmistä metroasemista, ja sillä olisi parempi palvelu kuin kummallakaan metroasemalla. Lisäksi palvelu toimisi aina myös paluusuunnassa.

Jos metron sijasta täällä olisi Stadtbahn, sekin luultavasi kulkisi Meripellontien tuntumassa ja mahdollisesti Kauppakartanonkadulla. Ei varmasti bussien vuorovälillä, mutta 56 min täsmällinen vuorovälikin on olennaisesti parempi, kuin 20 min joka heittää 8 minuuttia. Joka tapauksessa vaihdotta keskustaan ja keskustasta.

Huono joukkoliikennepalvelu johtuu nimenomaan metrosta, koska se edellyttää liityntäliikennettä, joka polarisoi joukkoliikenteen palvelun. Asemien lähellä palvelu on erinomainen, muualla vaihtamisen vuoksi huono tai harvan ja epätäsmällisen vuorovälin vuoksi kehno.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten tämä poikkeaa nykytilanteesta?
> On selvä, että jos metron matkustajamäärä pitäisi kuljettaa busseilla, busseja tulisi aika lailla lisää. Mutta kaikkien Kulosaaren siltaa kulkevien bussien ei tarvitse eikä kuulu tulla Rautatientorille. Ei edes kaikkien Itäkeskukseen nyt tulevien liityntälinjojen. Metron on pakko ajaa yhtä rataa Rautatieasemalle, kun metroa ei voi haaroittaa. Bussit (tai ratikat) voi.


Ennen metroa koko tori oli laidasta laitaan täynnä busseja, ja siinä eivät olleet kaikki, koska  osa idästä tulevista busseista ajoi Kasarmitorille. Rautatientorin bussien väheneminen johtuu sekä metrosta että pääradan junaliikenteestä joka on vähentänyt suoria busseja pohjois-Helsingistä keskustaan. 




> Miten tämä poikkeaa nykytilanteesta?
> Haluaisinkin nähdä sellaisen liikenneverkon kuormituslaskelman Helsingistä, jossa olisi keskitetyn metron sijasta hajautettu joukkoliikenneverkko. Niiden intressi, jotka EMMEjä pyörittävät, ei vaan ole tehdä sellaista kuormituslaskelmaa.


Meillä on hajautettu joukkoliikenneverkko. Herttoniemestä tai Itäkeskuksesta pääsee busseilla etelä-Helsinkiin, Pasilaan, Meilahteen, Munkkiniemeen, Pitäjänmäkeen, Malmille, Lentokentälle, Espooseen, Sipooseen jne. 




> Minulla on huono joukkoliikennepalvelu, mutta ei kai se johdu siitä, minkälaisella alueella asun. Bussin 98 palvelu sen ajaessa Vuosaaressa on ihan sama kuin tällä vauraalla alueella.


Vuosaarta palvelee monta muutakin bussilinjaa kuin 98. Vuosaaren päässä 98 kulkee ihan  metron vierestä niin että koko linjaa ei siellä varsinaisesti tarvita. Lieköhän pieni suunnittelumoka? 




> Jos täällä ei olisi metroa, Meripellontiellä kulkisi busseja keskustaan luultavasti 2 minuutin välein. Meripellontie on lähempänä kuin kumpikaan lähimmistä metroasemista, ja sillä olisi parempi palvelu kuin kummallakaan metroasemalla. Lisäksi palvelu toimisi aina myös paluusuunnassa.
> 
> Jos metron sijasta täällä olisi Stadtbahn, sekin luultavasi kulkisi Meripellontien tuntumassa ja mahdollisesti Kauppakartanonkadulla. Ei varmasti bussien vuorovälillä, mutta 56 min täsmällinen vuorovälikin on olennaisesti parempi, kuin 20 min joka heittää 8 minuuttia. Joka tapauksessa vaihdotta keskustaan ja keskustasta.


Ehkä sinun kohdallasi auttaisi Meripellontietä pitkin kulkevat bussit tai raitiovaunut, mutta ne jotka asuvat kaupunginosasi länsilaidassa ei tilanne olisi yhtään parempi kuin nyt. Yksi ainoa nurkkabussiliinja kulkisi kaikki pikkulähiöt kiertäen. Aikataulujen pitävyydestä ei olisi takeita jos olisi matkalla keskustaan asti. 




> Huono joukkoliikennepalvelu johtuu nimenomaan metrosta, koska se edellyttää liityntäliikennettä, joka polarisoi joukkoliikenteen palvelun. Asemien lähellä palvelu on erinomainen, muualla vaihtamisen vuoksi huono tai harvan ja epätäsmällisen vuorovälin vuoksi kehno.


Pohjois-Helsingissä, Vantaalla ja rantaradan varrella ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä siihen ettei ole pakko kulkea koko matkaa bussilla Helsinkiin vaan sen ruuhkaisimman osan matkasta pääsee junalla. Keskeisiltä paikoilta pääsee myös suorilla busseilla, kuten pääsee myös esm Hertsikasta bussilla 16 keskustaan hieman eri reittiä kuin metro. Metro ja rautatielähiliikentenne palvelee parhaiten niitä joukkoja jotka asuvat kerrostaloissa (ja joilla ei todennäköisesti ole autoa käytössään). Priorisointi nyt vaan on sellainen että raideliikenne kannatta ensisijaisesti rakentaa paikkoihin joissa asuu tai käy töissä paljon ihmisiä. Jos metron sijaan olisi Stadtbahn tai vastaava niin ei sen lonkerot ulottuisi kaikkialle vaan suuri osa matkoista olisi vaihdollisia niin että Stadtbahnin asemalle tultaisiin pientalovaltaisilta alueilta bussilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ennen metroa koko tori oli laidasta laitaan täynnä busseja, ja siinä eivät olleet kaikki, koska  osa idästä tulevista busseista ajoi Kasarmitorille. Rautatientorin bussien väheneminen johtuu sekä metrosta että pääradan junaliikenteestä joka on vähentänyt suoria busseja pohjois-Helsingistä keskustaan.


Anteron ajatus taisi olla se, että metroton Rautatientori olisi ihan yhtä täynnä kuin nyt, nykytilanteeseen verrattuna uudet bussilinjat ajaisivat sitten ihan minne sattuu pitkinä heilureina. Keskustaan suuntautuva liikenne vaihtaisi paikoitellen ratikkaan, kuten se vaihtaa nyt metroon. Kapasiteettiongelmat johtaisivat liikenteen nopeuttamiseen sekä joidenkin nykyisten bussilinjojen muuttamiseen raitiotieksi pidemmällekin sekä nykyisten ratikkalinjojen pidentämiseen kauemmas nykyisestä. Kenties meillä olisi Pisarakin hoitamassa kantakaupungin ihan perusteltua nopeaa maanalaista liikennettä.

Pasilan (ja Töölön) metro muuten korvaisi bussilinjan 58B. Ilman nykyistä metroa 58:n tapaisia bussilinjoja olisi vain paljon enemmän, kenties viidestä kahdeksaan kappaletta. Joista jotkin raitiolinjoina kapasiteetin vuoksi, joidenkin tukevimmat osuudet toisen raitiolinjan tukemana. Alle kymmenen minuutin välein ympäri seutua? Kyllä kiitos! 

Tämähän sitten vaatisi kovatasoista liikennöintiä. Aika kaukaa haettua siis.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämähän sitten vaatisi kovatasoista liikennöintiä. Aika kaukaa haettua siis.


Teoriatasolla voi tietenkin spekuloida milaliset vaikutukset olisivat olleet jos metroa ei olis rakennettu ollenkaan. Tästähän oli muutama vuosi sitten oma viestiketjunsa, mutta vähän ironisoiva.

Helposti ja opjektiivisesti asiaa voisi lähestyä vertailemalla suurin piirtein Helsingin kokoisiin kokonaan metrottomiinkaupunkeihin, mieluiten valtakunnanpää- tai ykköskaupunkeja. Niitä  löytyy Euroopastakin vino pino, lähinnä tulevat mieleen joidenkin pienempien itäisen Euroopan valtioiden pääkaupungit Riika, Vilna, Bratislava, Zagreb, Belgrad ja lännestäkin Dublin, johon on rakennettu vastikään raitiotiekin. Osaako kukaan sanoa onko näiden joukkoliikenne minkä tasoista Helsinkiin verrattuna, miten se heijastuu matkustajien tyytyväisyytenä ja kulkutapa-osuutena, ja millaiset ovat liikennöinti ja ylläpitokustannukset? 

Ymmärrän että itä-Eurooppa ei ole ihan vertailukelpoista vielä, mutta autoistuminen ja elintaso on kyllä 15-20 vuoden aikana ehtinyt niissäkin kohota lähelle länsimaista tasoa. Lisäksi löytyy esim USA:sta Helsinkiä vielä reilusti isompia osavaltiopääkaupunkeja kokonaan ilman metroa tai vastaavaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helposti ja opjektiivisesti asiaa voisi lähestyä vertailemalla suurin piirtein Helsingin kokoisiin kokonaan metrottomiinkaupunkeihin, mieluiten valtakunnanpää- tai ykköskaupunkeja. Niitä  löytyy Euroopastakin vino pino, lähinnä tulevat mieleen joidenkin pienempien itäisen Euroopan valtioiden pääkaupungit Riika, Vilna, Bratislava, Zagreb, Belgrad ja lännestäkin Dublin, johon on rakennettu vastikään raitiotiekin.


No miten olisi esimerkiksi Zürich ja Strasbourg? Itse kaupungit ovat nimellisesti pieniä, mutta seudullisesti ollaan summittaisesti Helsingin kokoluokassa.

Toinen näistä on vieläpä pääkaupunki, olkoonkin että pääkaupunkistatuksella ja metrolla ei pitäisi olla sen kummempaa tekemistä keskenään vaan pikemminkin sellaisilla tekijöillä kuin potentiaalinen matkustajamäärä reitin varrella, johon taas vaikuttavat monet tekijät.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä en puhuisi kaupungin tai seudun väkiluvusta vaan mieluummin väestötiheydestä. Suomalainen kaupunkirakenne on niin väljää, ettei väestötiheys käytännössä missään ole sellainen, että metro on perusteltavissa.

Helsingissä väestötiheys "riittää" metrolle vain Tullinpuomin ja Vallilanlaakson eteläpuolella, ja pinta-alaltaan niin pientä aluetta varten taas ei kannata tehdä metroa.

----------


## Albert

> Anteron ajatus taisi olla se, että metroton Rautatientori olisi ihan yhtä täynnä kuin nyt, nykytilanteeseen verrattuna uudet bussilinjat ajaisivat sitten ihan minne sattuu pitkinä heilureina.


Siinähän pelkästään olisi pähkäilemistä, että minne päätettäisiin pelkästään bussilinjat 94, 94A, 94B, 94K, 94S, 94T ja 94V. Nämä siis vain Kontulasta ennen metroa. Jos ei Rautatientorille ja Kasarmitori ei taida tulla kyseeseen. Ja väkiluku itä-Helsingissä on jonkin verran kasvanut 80-luvun alusta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No miten olisi esimerkiksi Zürich ja Strasbourg? Itse kaupungit ovat nimellisesti pieniä, mutta seudullisesti ollaan summittaisesti Helsingin kokoluokassa.


Zürichissä on hyvin tiheä rautateiden omiastama raskas raideliikenneverkko maanalaisine asemineen, eli ei oikein kelpaa. 

Strasbourg on kyllä liian pieni. Vastaa sekä kaupungin että seudun osalta vain puolta Helsinkiä. 

Euroopan vähintään Helsingin kokoisia ei-pääkaupunkeja jotka kelvannevat vertailukohteeksi ovat mm Bordeaux, Manchester, Sevilla, Dresden ja Leipzig. Ei-pääkaupungit varauksella koska monella puuttuu erinäisistä syistä niitä toimintoja joita pääkaupungeilla on. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:20 ----------




> Mä en puhuisi kaupungin tai seudun väkiluvusta vaan mieluummin väestötiheydestä. Suomalainen kaupunkirakenne on niin väljää, ettei väestötiheys käytännössä missään ole sellainen, että metro on perusteltavissa.


Ehkä anglosaksilais-aasialasen määritelmän mukaan, mutta Europassa on silti monta yhtä väljästi rakennettua kaupunkia kuin Helsinki, joissa on metro. Monissa nykyisein hyvin suuressa kaupungissa metroa alettiin rakentaa niin kauan sitten että liikennemäärät alittivat tuolloin Helsingin metron. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Europassa on silti monta yhtä väljästi rakennettua kaupunkia kuin Helsinki, joissa on metro.


Missä päin Eurooppaa rakennetaan samanlaisia metsälähiöitä kuin Suomessa? Kuusikerroksinen talo siellä, toinen täällä, talojen välissä loskameri ja aarnimetsä. Ei sellaista rakentamista ainakaan Keski- tai Etelä-Euroopassa suosita. Ne lähiöt, joita itse olen Euroopassa nähnyt, ovat kyllä paljon kaupunkimaisempia kuin meidän 50-70-lukujen asuinalueemme.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missä päin Eurooppaa rakennetaan samanlaisia metsälähiöitä kuin Suomessa? Kuusikerroksinen talo siellä, toinen täällä, talojen välissä loskameri ja aarnimetsä. Ei sellaista rakentamista ainakaan Keski- tai Etelä-Euroopassa suosita. Ne lähiöt, joita itse olen Euroopassa nähnyt, ovat kyllä paljon kaupunkimaisempia kuin meidän 50-70-lukujen asuinalueemme.


Tukholmassa lähimmät tulevat mieleen. Taitaa olla Ruotsista tuotu idea alunperin se metsälähiö, piti edistää kansan terveitä elintapoja ja päästä tuberkuloosista eroon jne. 

En minä toisalta pidä Helsingin nykyisten metroratojen varrella olevia lähiöitä tyypillisinä metsälähiöinä enää. Länsimetron varren Tapiolassa on kieltämättä paljon sitä mutta eiköhän siihen tule muutosta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinähän pelkästään olisi pähkäilemistä, että minne päätettäisiin pelkästään bussilinjat 94, 94A, 94B, 94K, 94S, 94T ja 94V. Nämä siis vain Kontulasta ennen metroa. Jos ei Rautatientorille ja Kasarmitori ei taida tulla kyseeseen. Ja väkiluku itä-Helsingissä on jonkin verran kasvanut 80-luvun alusta.


Hylje oli oivaltanut ajatukseni aivan oikein. Jos ei olisi metroa, ei olisi pakko eikä mahdollista ajattaa kaikkia idän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä yhteen pisteeseen kantakaupungissa.

KontulanMellunmäen suunnalla ei tarvittaisi suurta määrää toisistaan vähän poikkeavia linjoja. Jos otan esimerkin suosikkikaupungistani Prahasta, tuolla suunnalla olisi 34 vahvaa (raitio)linjaa, jotka eri reittejä myöden päätyisivät esikaupunkeihin Helsingin länsi- ja pohjoispuolella. Tällainen linjasto hajauttaa matkustajavirrat venyttämättä niitä tarpeettomasti kulkemaan kolmion kahta syrjää, kun saman matkan voi tehdä suoraan yhtä syrjää pitkin.

Prahalainen systeemi ei tietenkään toimi täkäläisilla joukkoliikenteen periaatteilla, joissa bussit jumiutuvat henkilöautojen ruuhkiin tai niitä on liikaa omalla kaistallaan ja pysäkeillään. Tai missä raitiovaunut seisovat liikennevaloissa sekä ennen pysäkkiä että pysäkin jälkeen ja siinä välissä vielä päästämässä autot kääntymään vasemmalle. Kuten olen kirjoittanut Praha-sivullani, busseilla ei ole asiaa tuhlaamaan keskustan katukapasiteettia ja raitiovaunuille järjestetään etuisuuksia ihan oikeasti eikä vain estämään ajamasta edellä löysiä aikatauluja.

Oikeassa Prahassa on myös metro, mutta ei se ole estänyt joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä ja raitioteitä esikaupungeissa.




> Meillä on hajautettu joukkoliikenneverkko. Herttoniemestä tai Itäkeskuksesta pääsee busseilla etelä-Helsinkiin, Pasilaan, Meilahteen, Munkkiniemeen, Pitäjänmäkeen, Malmille, Lentokentälle, Espooseen, Sipooseen jne.


Teoriassa kyllä, käytännössä ei. 2030 min vuoroväli ilman mitään synkkausta mihinkään ja kahdesta eri paikasta:
Etelä-Helsinki 16 Her 20 minPasila/Meilahti/Munkkivuori 58 Itä 1220 minPasila 59 Her 12 min (vain ruuhka)Pitsku/Malmi 54 Itä 7,515 minLentoasema 519/520 Itä 30 minEspoo 550 Itä 510 min
Sipoon jätän mainitsematta, sillä eiköhän kyseessä ole puhtaasti metron liityntäliikenne, jota ei parhaalla tahdollakaan voi nimittää hajautetuksi joukkoliikenneverkoksi.

Ei edellä olevan listan linjojen muodostama järjestely ole hajautettu joukkoliikenneverkko kuten Prahassa, vaan joukko irrallisia ja erilailla toimivia bussilinjoja vailla yhteyttä toisiinsa. Näillä aikatauluilla yhdenkin vaihdon aikatauluriski on 20 minuuttia. Kaksi tällaista vaihtoa on jo kohtuutonta, etenkin kun autolla matka-aika voi olla samaa luokkaa kuin tämä vaihdon aikariski.

Antero

----------


## Kari

> No miten olisi esimerkiksi Zürich ja Strasbourg?
> 
> Toinen näistä on vieläpä pääkaupunki,


Ai on vai, kumpi?




> olkoonkin että pääkaupunkistatuksella ja metrolla ei pitäisi olla sen kummempaa tekemistä keskenään


Mikä oli todistettava.

Kari

----------


## 339-DF

> Tukholmassa lähimmät tulevat mieleen. Taitaa olla Ruotsista tuotu idea alunperin se metsälähiö, piti edistää kansan terveitä elintapoja ja päästä tuberkuloosista eroon jne.


Varmaan Norjassakin on metsälähiöitä. Mä en oikein miellä niitä "Euroopaksi" vaan ajattelin enemmän tuota Pohjoismaiden ulkopuolista "suurta maailmaa".




> En minä toisalta pidä Helsingin nykyisten metroratojen varrella olevia lähiöitä tyypillisinä metsälähiöinä enää. Länsimetron varren Tapiolassa on kieltämättä paljon sitä mutta eiköhän siihen tule muutosta.


Tuosta metsälähiöstä on aika hyvin päästy eroon jo 80-luvun lopulla, esim. Herttoniemenranta ja Meri-Rastila ovat ihan eri tiiveydellä rakennettua lähiöympäristöä. Mutta vanhojen alueiden tiivistäminen on lähes mahdotonta. Tässä naapurissa, Munkkivuoressa, on noussut kamala poru siitä, että alueelle rakennetaan yksi uusi kerrostalo. Oikeasti talot ovat niin levällään, että niitä mahtuisi sinne vaikka tuplamäärä nykyiseen verrattuna, mutta kaipa ihmiset sitten tosiaan haluavat asua metsälähiössä niin, ettei ikkunasta näy kuin mäntyjä ja loskaa.

Eivät vaan ymmärrä sitä, että vanhojen lähiöiden asukasmäärän pieneneminen johtaa väistämättä myös palvelujen vähenemiseen. Samaan aikaan kun sitä kerrostaloa vastustetaan, niin valitellaan bussin 18 alati harvenevia vuorovälejä... Jos tulisi lisää asukkaita, löytyisi lisää matkustajiakin (tosin bussi 18 on huono esimerkki, kun se on niin surkea muutenkin...)

----------


## Albert

> Tuosta metsälähiöstä on aika hyvin päästy eroon jo 80-luvun lopulla, esim. Herttoniemenranta ja Meri-Rastila ovat ihan eri tiiveydellä rakennettua lähiöympäristöä. Mutta vanhojen alueiden tiivistäminen on lähes mahdotonta.


Itä-Helsingin Myllypurossa jatketaan "tiivistämistä". Umpimetsään aletaan rakentaa Myllykylän pientaloaluetta. Monitoimikoneethan siellä ovat painaneet hommia.
Mainostetaan, että on lähellä kaikkea. Joo, metroasemalle saa kävellä ihan riittämiin.
No 92 ajaa toki ja Kauppamyllyntien pysäkki Ratasmyllyntiellä on kohdalla.
Mutta umpimetsään aina vain...

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilman nykyistä metroa 58:n tapaisia bussilinjoja olisi vain paljon enemmän


Olisikohan? Vaikka Etelä-Espooseen ei ole vielä metroa, ei poikittaisliikenteen tarjonta siellä poikkea niistä pääkaupunkiseudun alueista, joita raskas raideliikenne palvelee.

----------


## hylje

Espoon suunnalla on (ja on ollut) oma terminaalinsa, joka vetää. Rautatientori ei vedä. Terminaalikapasiteetin loppuessa vaihtoehtoina ovat kalliit laajennukset, kalliit lisäterminaalit sekä kalliit mutta pienemmin investoinnein toteutuvat heilurit ilman terminaalia keskustassa. Tälle ei ole ollut syytä.

Rautatientorille ei vain kaikki mahdu. Vaihtoehtonahan on toki yhä useamman toriaukean hyödyntäminen terminaalina Kasarmitorin tavoin tai jopa Rautatientorin lakkauttaminen ja sen linjojen muuttaminen Mannerheimintien (tai jopa Länsiväylän!) kanssa heilureiksi. Hajautetut torit kantakaupungin reunamilla muodostaisivat jo luonnollisia pisteitä poikittaislinjoille. Rautatientorin muuttaminen heilureiksi varmasti toisi esiin mahdollisuuden ajaa osa heilureista pohjoisempaa, siis poikittain.

Tämä kaikkihan perustuu siihen olettamukseen, että bussi- ja ratikkaliikenne oltaisiin kyetty ottamaan vakavasti. Vahva vaihtoehtohan on vain autopolitiikka, jossa joukkoliikennettä ei vain kasvateta, koska ei pysty.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisikohan? Vaikka Etelä-Espooseen ei ole vielä metroa, ei poikittaisliikenteen tarjonta siellä poikkea niistä pääkaupunkiseudun alueista, joita raskas raideliikenne palvelee.


Mutta eiköhän Itä-Helsingissä ylipäätään käytetä joukkoliikennettä enemmän kuin Etelä-Espoossa? Siitä päätellen hylje voisi olla oikeassa, eli ilman metroa Itä-Helsingin poikittaisbussitarjonta olisi suuremman joukkoliikenteen käytön vuoksi parempaa kuin mitä se nyt on metrottomassa E-Espoossa.

Joukkoliikenteen käytön määrän eroihin näilllä alueilla voi tietysti vaikuttaa ihan sekin, että toisessa on raideliikennettä ja toisessa ei. Mutta silti luulen, että enemmän siihen vaikuttaa nykyinen tariffiraja ja alueiden erilainen sosiaalinen status eli ns. pakkokäyttäjiä on Itä-Helsingissä suhteellisesti enemmän.

Onko näistä muuten mitään tilastoa, eli kuinka monta joukkoliikennematkaa tehdään per vuorokausi per asukas Itä-Helsingissä ja E-Espoossa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko näistä muuten mitään tilastoa, eli kuinka monta joukkoliikennematkaa tehdään per vuorokausi per asukas Itä-Helsingissä ja E-Espoossa?


YTV:llä on. Tuorein liikennetutkimus on analyysi- ja julkaisuvaiheessa, odotan suurella innolla.

Vanhojen tietojen perusteella Espoossa ja Vantaalla joukkoliikennettä käytetään yhtä paljon, ulkomuistista 0,72 matkaa/hlö/vrk. Helsingissä kantakaupungin ulkopuolella muistaakseni 0,85 ja kantakaupungissa 1,1. En nyt yksinkertaisesti jaksa tarkistaa, suuruusluokat ovat kumminkin oikein.

Luvuista voi arvata, että Länsiväylän varressa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on varmasti suurempaa kuin 0,72, koska Espoossa on paljon seutuja, joissa eletään käytännössä täysin auton varassa.

Länsiväylän varrella ja Itä-Helsingillä on toki eroja. Itäväylällä ei ole sellaista työpaikkakeskittymää kuin Länsiväylän varsi on. Itäpuolella ei ole mitään Keilaniemen tai Otaniemen tapaista työ- ja opiskelukeskittymää. Länsiväylän varresta pääsee myös muualle kuin Hesan keskustaan. Idässä viimeinen tilaisuus poiketa muualle kuin kantakaupunkiin on Viikintien liittymä. Eikä siellä tai kehä 1:n varrella ole mitään sellaista kuin Kilo, Karamalmi tai Leppävaara.

Eli on monta hyvää syytä, miksi Länsiväylä ei ole samanlainen keskustan syöttäjä kuin Itäväylä on. Tämän näkee myös liikennevirtakartoista.

Mainintasi tariffirajasta on aivan oikea. Kävihän tariffiuudistuksen liikenne-ennusteissa niin, että jos hinta oli sama lännessä kuin idässä, nousi joukkoliikenteen käyttö Espoon puolelta kolmanneksen eli käytännössä samaan kuin idässä. Millä siis saataisiinkaan lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä Espooseen ja millähän hinnalla? No, hintakin oli selvitetty niissä tariffiuudistusvertailuissa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta eiköhän Itä-Helsingissä ylipäätään käytetä joukkoliikennettä enemmän kuin Etelä-Espoossa?


Kyllä, mutta Itä-Helsingin poikittaisliikennekin on vähintään saman verran Etelä-Espoon poikittaisliikennettä parempaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> KontulanMellunmäen suunnalla ei tarvittaisi suurta määrää toisistaan vähän poikkeavia linjoja. Jos otan esimerkin suosikkikaupungistani Prahasta, tuolla suunnalla olisi 34 vahvaa (raitio)linjaa, jotka eri reittejä myöden päätyisivät esikaupunkeihin Helsingin länsi- ja pohjoispuolella. Tällainen linjasto hajauttaa matkustajavirrat venyttämättä niitä tarpeettomasti kulkemaan kolmion kahta syrjää, kun saman matkan voi tehdä suoraan yhtä syrjää pitkin.
> 
> Oikeassa Prahassa on myös metro, mutta ei se ole estänyt joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä ja raitioteitä esikaupungeissa.


Kun peräänkuulutin muutama viesti sitten vähintään Helsingin kokoisia pääkaupunkeja joihin ei ole rakennettu metroa, jonkinlaisen skenaarion pohjaksi millaiseksi Helsingin joukkoliikenne olisi voinut kehittyä ilman metroa, niin sinä tarjoat Prahaa. (siis et varmaan tietoisesti vastannut kysymykseeni, mutta ihan kiinnostava kaupunki muuten)

Nyt herää kysymys: Paljonko yhteistä Helsingillä ja Prahalla on kaupungin kehittymisen kannalta? Olisiko Praha voinut toimia Helsingin esikuvana jos lasketaan pois että siellä vallitsi reaalisosialismi v 1948-1989? Onko jossain jotain tilastoja millainen väestönkehitys Prahassa on ollut ja miten kauas kaupunki on levinnyt? Olen itse käynyt Prahassa vain pari kertaa 1990-luvulla ja silloin sain käsityksen raitioliikenteestä että se oli aika "vanhanaikaista" mutta toimivaa. Oliko raitiotien kehittyminen mallikelpoiseksi enemmän sosialismin ansiota vai sen jälkeisen ajan, vai oliko kyseessä pelkästään onnellisista yhteensattumista? Kun vertaa että monessa muussa entisessä itäblokin kaupungissa raitiotiet eivät toimi läheskään mallikelpoisesti. 

Onko muita maantieteellisia rajoituksia liikenteen  ja kaupungin rakentamisen kannalta taitavat kuin  Vltava-joki ja vanhakaupunki jossa liikennettä on rajoitettu? Onko Tsekeissä tärkein kaupallinen, hallinnollinen, tieteellinen  ja kulttuurellinen elämä keskittynyt samalla tavalla pääkaupunkiin ylipäänsä kuin Suomessa tai Pohjoismaissa? Onko Prahan  naapurikunnilla samanlainen rooli kuin Espoolla ja Vantaalla että ne kilpailevat itse emäkaupungin kanssa parhaista työpaikoista ja veronmaksajista? Onko Prahan asuntotilanne minkälainen? 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:53 ----------




> Luvuista voi arvata, että Länsiväylän varressa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on varmasti suurempaa kuin 0,72, koska Espoossa on paljon seutuja, joissa eletään käytännössä täysin auton varassa.


Tähän pieni tarkennus: Paikat Espoossa joissa eletään täysin auton varassa ovat kehäkolmosen ulkopuolella ja niin harvaan asuttuja että eivät vaikuta juuri lainkaan koko Espoon joukkoliikenteen käytön keskiarvoihin. Vantaalla sama juttu. 




> Länsiväylän varrella ja Itä-Helsingillä on toki eroja. Itäväylällä ei ole sellaista työpaikkakeskittymää kuin Länsiväylän varsi on. Itäpuolella ei ole mitään Keilaniemen tai Otaniemen tapaista työ- ja opiskelukeskittymää. Länsiväylän varresta pääsee myös muualle kuin Hesan keskustaan. Idässä viimeinen tilaisuus poiketa muualle kuin kantakaupunkiin on Viikintien liittymä. Eikä siellä tai kehä 1:n varrella ole mitään sellaista kuin Kilo, Karamalmi tai Leppävaara.


Kyllä itä-Helsingissäkin on työpaikkoja mutta enemmän teolllisuuden, logsistiikan tai kaupan alalla. Ja Yliopistolla on laitoksia Viikissä, ja kehäykkösen varrella ovat Myllypuro, Malmi jne. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:05 ----------




> Mainintasi tariffirajasta on aivan oikea. Kävihän tariffiuudistuksen liikenne-ennusteissa niin, että jos hinta oli sama lännessä kuin idässä, nousi joukkoliikenteen käyttö Espoon puolelta kolmanneksen eli käytännössä samaan kuin idässä. Millä siis saataisiinkaan lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä Espooseen ja millähän hinnalla? No, hintakin oli selvitetty niissä tariffiuudistusvertailuissa.


Tariiffiraja Espoon ja Helsingin välillä vain 4 km päässä keskustassa vaikuttaa vähentävästi varsinkin kertalipulla matkustavien määrän. Kuukausikorttilaisten määrään kuvittelisin että merkitys ei ole niin dramaattinen koska autolla kulkeminen joka päivä töihin Helsingin keskustan on muutenkin niin vaivalloista ja kallista. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:08 ----------




> Tuosta metsälähiöstä on aika hyvin päästy eroon jo 80-luvun lopulla, esim. Herttoniemenranta ja Meri-Rastila ovat ihan eri tiiveydellä rakennettua lähiöympäristöä. Mutta vanhojen alueiden tiivistäminen on lähes mahdotonta. Tässä naapurissa, Munkkivuoressa, on noussut kamala poru siitä, että alueelle rakennetaan yksi uusi kerrostalo. Oikeasti talot ovat niin levällään, että niitä mahtuisi sinne vaikka tuplamäärä nykyiseen verrattuna, mutta kaipa ihmiset sitten tosiaan haluavat asua metsälähiössä niin, ettei ikkunasta näy kuin mäntyjä ja loskaa.
> 
> Eivät vaan ymmärrä sitä, että vanhojen lähiöiden asukasmäärän pieneneminen johtaa väistämättä myös palvelujen vähenemiseen. Samaan aikaan kun sitä kerrostaloa vastustetaan, niin valitellaan bussin 18 alati harvenevia vuorovälejä... Jos tulisi lisää asukkaita, löytyisi lisää matkustajiakin (tosin bussi 18 on huono esimerkki, kun se on niin surkea muutenkin...)


Nuo ovat ikuisuuskysymyksiä täällä Stadissa. Miten saada vanhojen lähiöiden asukkaat vakuuttumaan että jos rakennetaan vähän taloja lisää, niin niihin ei muuta pelkästään spurguja, hippejä tai muita sellaisia ryhmiä joista "ei saa ääneen puhua"? Olet ehkä nähnyt jonkun jakson FST:n "Metropoldrömmar" -dokumenttisarjasta. Tai jonkun vastaavan muun. 

Valitettavasti tällaisissa TV-dokumenteissa perinteisesti päättäjät jotka päättävät kaavoituksesta leimataan konniksi joille annetaan 20 sek aikaa selitellä, ja mummot ja vaarit joiden metsänäköala katoaa saavat esittää kantojaan minuuttikaupalla, ja arkkitehdit ja muut asiantuntijat jotka ovat keksineet jonkun "interaktiivisen suunnittelun" tarjoavat lääkkeiksi vain, että jos ei päästä sopuun, niin uusien talojen pitää rakentaa "jonnekin muualle". Eihän se ole noiden westendissä asuvien ongelma ei.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ai on vai, kumpi?


Hupsista, kiireessä sattuu... Zürich ei tietenkään ole Sveitsin pääkaupunki vaan Bern. Zürich on tosin maan suurin kaupunki eli se osoittaa, että pääkaupunki ei ole aina suurin ja tärkein eli "metronarvoisin". Bernissä ei käsittääkseni ole myöskään metroa eikä Genevessä mutta pikkuisessa Lausannessa taas on. Siinäpä anomalia kerrakseen tälle pääkaupunkihypoteesille.

Toisaalta teknisesti ottaen tuo väite, että toinen näistä on pääkaupunki ei välttämättä ole ihan väärä. Strasbourg on yhdessä Brysselin kanssa EU:n "pääkaupunki".  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Hupsista, kiireessä sattuu... Zürich ei tietenkään ole Sveitsin pääkaupunki vaan Bern. Zürich on tosin maan suurin kaupunki eli se osoittaa, että pääkaupunki ei ole aina suurin ja tärkein eli "metronarvoisin". Bernissä ei käsittääkseni ole myöskään metroa eikä Genevessä mutta pikkuisessa Lausannessa taas on. Siinäpä anomalia kerrakseen tälle pääkaupunkihypoteesille.
> 
> Toisaalta teknisesti ottaen tuo väite, että toinen näistä on pääkaupunki ei välttämättä ole ihan väärä. Strasbourg on yhdessä Brysselin kanssa EU:n "pääkaupunki".


Alunperinhän väitit: "toinen näistä on vieläpä pääkaupunki". Et puhunut, että sen pitäisi olla _valtion_ pääkaupunki. Zürich on nimittäin Zürichin kantonin pääkaupunki, ja Strasbourg on Bas-Rhinin departementin pääkaupunki. Väitteesi oli siis teknisesti oikein (kyseessähän ei ollut "poissulkeva tai" [XOR]).  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Alunperinhän väitit: "toinen näistä on vieläpä pääkaupunki". Et puhunut, että sen pitäisi olla _valtion_ pääkaupunki. Zürich on nimittäin Zürichin kantonin pääkaupunki, ja Strasbourg on Bas-Rhinin departementin pääkaupunki. Väitteesi oli siis teknisesti oikein (kyseessähän ei ollut "poissulkeva tai" [XOR]).


Heh, lienetpä oikeassa. Tarkoitin puhua totta, tuli pieni ajatusvirhe, mutta kuitenkin silti tuli puhuttua vahingossa totta, kun ilmaisu oli riittävän epämääräinen.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt herää kysymys: Paljonko yhteistä Helsingillä ja Prahalla on kaupungin kehittymisen kannalta? Olisiko Praha voinut toimia Helsingin esikuvana jos lasketaan pois että siellä vallitsi reaalisosialismi v 1948-1989?...


Olethan lukenut sekä Prahaa että Budapestiä esittelevät artikkelini? Useimmat vastaukset ja paljon muutakin löytyy niistä. Kaupungit ovat hyvin samanlaisia rakenteeltaan ja molemmat elivät sosialismin. Mutta joukkoliikenneratkaisut ovat täysin erilaiset, vaikka molemmissa on raitiotiet ja metro.

Kolmas samanlainen kaupunki on Wien. Kaikilla kolmellahan on vähän sama historia pois lukien sosialismin aika. Mutta kiinnostavaa on, että joukkoliikenteessä Wienillä on enemmän yhteyksiä Budapestiin kuin Prahaan. Kaikesta voikin päätellä, että ei sosialismi ole ollut ratkaisevaa sille, toimiiko joukkoliikenne yhdellä vai toisella tavalla, jos joukkoliikenne ylipäätään on säilynyt. Sosialismi kylläkin on edistänyt joukkoliikenteen säilymistä, muttei sen yksityiskohtia.

Korostan vielä sitä, että sosialismi kyllä näkyy sellaisissa asioissa kuin kaluston tekniikassa ja kunnossa. Harrastaja pitää sitä tärkeänä, mutta se on ulkoinen ja merkityksetön seikka kaiken muun järjestelyn rinnalla. Neuvostoliittolainen metrojuna ja sosialistimaan bussi saman laiturin vastakkaisin puolin palvelevat paremmin kuin upouudet saksalaiset metrojuna ja bussi, joiden välillä on kahdet liukuportaat ja 3 minuutin siirtymäaika.




> Kyllä itä-Helsingissäkin on työpaikkoja mutta enemmän teolllisuuden, logsistiikan tai kaupan alalla. Ja Yliopistolla on laitoksia Viikissä, ja kehäykkösen varrella ovat Myllypuro, Malmi jne.


Viikkiin ei kuljeta Itäväylän kautta, sinne on suorat bussit keskustasta. Malmille pääsee suoraan junalla. Myllypurossahan on metroasema ja se on Itäväylän aluetta kuten Matinkylä Länsiväylää. Eli ei Itäväylän varrella ole yliopistoa, joka on Viikissä tai työpaikkoja, jotka ovat Malmilla. Helsingillä on ollut kovaa yritystä peilata Länsiväylän imagoa itään, mutta ei se vaan ole onnistunut. Eli metro ei ole siinä auttanut, oisko pikemminkin päinvastoin?




> Olet ehkä nähnyt jonkun jakson FST:n "Metropoldrömmar" -dokumenttisarjasta. ... Valitettavasti tällaisissa TV-dokumenteissa perinteisesti päättäjät jotka päättävät kaavoituksesta leimataan konniksi joille annetaan 20 sek aikaa selitellä, ja mummot ja vaarit joiden metsänäköala katoaa saavat esittää kantojaan minuuttikaupalla, ja arkkitehdit ja muut asiantuntijat jotka ovat keksineet jonkun "interaktiivisen suunnittelun" tarjoavat lääkkeiksi vain, että jos ei päästä sopuun, niin uusien talojen pitää rakentaa "jonnekin muualle". Eihän se ole noiden westendissä asuvien ongelma ei.


Olen katsonut lähetetyt 2 osaa, ja kyllä niissä ovat puhuneet enimmäkseen käytännön päättäjät, eli arkkitehdit ja muut asiantuntijat. Eikä heitä ole leimattu konniksi. Kun kolmas osa on tullut, voi tuomita kokonaisuuden.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olethan lukenut sekä Prahaa että Budapestiä esittelevät artikkelini? Useimmat vastaukset ja paljon muutakin löytyy niistä. Kaupungit ovat hyvin samanlaisia rakenteeltaan ja molemmat elivät sosialismin. Mutta joukkoliikenneratkaisut ovat täysin erilaiset, vaikka molemmissa on raitiotiet ja metro.
> 
> Kolmas samanlainen kaupunki on Wien. Kaikilla kolmellahan on vähän sama historia pois lukien sosialismin aika. Mutta kiinnostavaa on, että joukkoliikenteessä Wienillä on enemmän yhteyksiä Budapestiin kuin Prahaan. Kaikesta voikin päätellä, että ei sosialismi ole ollut ratkaisevaa sille, toimiiko joukkoliikenne yhdellä vai toisella tavalla, jos joukkoliikenne ylipäätään on säilynyt. Sosialismi kylläkin on edistänyt joukkoliikenteen säilymistä, muttei sen yksityiskohtia.


Olen lukenut kyllä Budapestin sivun ja tunnen Wienin järjestelyt. Mutta se mitä piti kysyä että onko noilla kaupungeilla oikeastaan kovin paljon yhteistä Helsingin kanssa? Muuta kuin että ne ovat vanhoja kaupunkeja ja niissä on isoja kivitaloja ja ratikoita ja autoja ja metro. Ja niistä tuli kansallisvaltioiden pääkaupunkeja vasta 1. maailmansodan jälkeen. Ovatko liikennejärjestelyjen onnistuminen Prahassa seurausta "niukkuudesta" vai jostain muusta erityispiirteestä. Ja viimeisenä: Kokeeko keskivertoprahalainen olevansa tyytyväinen järjestelmään vai haaveilevatko he autosta, ja haaveilevatko he jostain omakotitalosta 30 km päässä keskustasta ennemmin kuin kivikaupunkiasunnosta? 



> Viikkiin ei kuljeta Itäväylän kautta, sinne on suorat bussit keskustasta. Malmille pääsee suoraan junalla. Myllypurossahan on metroasema ja se on Itäväylän aluetta kuten Matinkylä Länsiväylää. Eli ei Itäväylän varrella ole yliopistoa, joka on Viikissä tai työpaikkoja, jotka ovat Malmilla. Helsingillä on ollut kovaa yritystä peilata Länsiväylän imagoa itään, mutta ei se vaan ole onnistunut. Eli metro ei ole siinä auttanut, oisko pikemminkin päinvastoin?


Ehkä ei tarkoitettu samaa asiaa? Joka tapauksessa koko itäisessä Helsingissä jos sen katsotaan alkavan Lahdentien itäpuolella, on paljon työpaikkoja ja yliopistotasoista koulutusta ja tutkimusta, mutta ne ovat enemmän levällään kuin Espoossa. Ne eivät ole metron varrella kaikki, mutta ovat eivät myöskään kokonaan joukkoliikennemotissa.Toisaalta maataloustieteillä tai maanpuolustustieteellä ja satamatoiminnoilla ei ole sellaista hypeä kuin tekonogialla, ja ne vaativat enemmän tilaa ympärilleen sattuneista syistä. 

Mutta jos valtiovalta olisi päättänyt 50-luvulla että TKK rakennetaankin itä-Helsinkiin (joka olisi ollut hyvinkin mahdollista) ja maatalous-metsätieteen kampus Otaniemeen tai silloiseen Hagalundiin, niin arvelen että Espoossa olisi aika hiljaista nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. Toinen juttu on, että koska ko laitokset nyt päätettiin sijoittaa nykyisille paikoilleen, olisi metro tai jokin muu siihen aikaan ajankohtainen raideyhteys pitänyt pikaisesti polkaista liikkeelle juuri Espooseen eikä itään. Silloin se olis saanut laajemman hyvksynnän jo heti alusta alkaen. Mutta koska Espoo oli pelkkä maalaiskunta siihen aikaan niin siihen ei ollut mitään mahdollisuutta, ellei rajoja olis siirretty, mutta siihen ei sitten löytynyt poliittista tahtoa. 




> Olen katsonut lähetetyt 2 osaa, ja kyllä niissä ovat puhuneet enimmäkseen käytännön päättäjät, eli arkkitehdit ja muut asiantuntijat. Eikä heitä ole leimattu konniksi. Kun kolmas osa on tullut, voi tuomita kokonaisuuden.


Olen nähnyt 1.5 jaksoa ja sain sellaisen käsityksen että virkamiehille oli annettu vähemmän puheaikaa ja aktivisteille ja tiedemiehille enemmän. Ohjelman leikkaus ja toteutustapa,  että mukana oli paljon matskua jostain ikivanhoista mustavalkoisista dokkareista, ajoilta jollon puu-Vallilaa oltiin vetämässä nurin? , sai sen käsityksen että ohjelman viesti on että nykyisessä  päätöksenteko- ja virkakonaistossa on vielä jotain pahasti vialla. Mutta katsotaan se viiimeinen jakso ensin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Jatkan offtopiccia sen verran, että Berliini on jaotellut ratikkalinjansa juuri näin.

On MetroTram ja Strassenbahn. MetroTram on jonkinlainen runkolinja, joka ajaa yön läpi. Strassenbahn "vain" 20 tuntia.

http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/3718/name/MetroTram.html
http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/3720/...assenbahn.html

----------


## hmikko

> Jatkan offtopiccia sen verran, että Berliini on jaotellut ratikkalinjansa juuri näin.
> 
> On MetroTram ja Strassenbahn. MetroTram on jonkinlainen runkolinja, joka ajaa yön läpi. Strassenbahn "vain" 20 tuntia.
> 
> http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/3718/name/MetroTram.html
> http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/3720/...assenbahn.html


Jatkan edelleen aiheen ohi. Noilla Berliinin Strassenbahnin sivuilla sanovat rempatun raitiotieverkon olevan Saksan suurin, kun rataa on 190 km. Ilmeisesti sielläkin lasketaan taktisesti rautateitä osin käyttävät järjestelmät erikseen, jotta pääsevät ilmoittautumaan suurimmaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jatkan edelleen aiheen ohi...


Todettakoon tasapuolisuuden vuoksi, että Berliinin joukkoliikenteen nopeiden palveluiden verkkoon kuuluu U-Bahnin ja MetroTramin lisäksi myös nopeita bussilinjoja. Tämä on ymmärrettävää, kun imperialistinen Länsi-Berliini hävitti raitiotiensä, mutta ei U-Bahn riitä sielläkään kattamaan tarvittavaa palvelua.

Nopeiden linjojen mittari on, että linjanopeus on 25 km/h. Bussilinjoilla nopeuden takaa pysäkkien ohittaminen ja joissain tilanteissa eksoottisiltakin tuntuvien pikkukatujen kautta oikaiseminen. Ratikan kohdalla nopeus perustuu nykyaikaiseen liikennöintitapaan liikenne-etuuksineen.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> JOn MetroTram ja Strassenbahn. MetroTram on jonkinlainen runkolinja, joka ajaa yön läpi. Strassenbahn "vain" 20 tuntia.


Vastaava jako on myös busseilla: on 24-h MetroBus ja 20-h tavalliset bussit. Järjestelmän selkeyttä haittaa kylläkin hieman se, että osallalla metrolinjoista on eri reittejä vuorokaudenajasta riippuen. Tästä kauneusvirheestä huolimatta Berliinin metrojärjestelmä tuo kyllä huomattavasti selkeyttä kaupungin joukkoliikennejärjestelmään.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Kyllä. Berliinistä pitäisi varmaan puhua toisessa ketjussa. Itse en lähde syyllistämään tuntematta taustatietoja, että Länsi-Berliini hävitti ratikkansa. Kaupunki oli raunioina sodan jälkeen ja U-Bahn palvelee loistavalla tavalla kaupunkia. Voi kun meilläkin olisi samanlainen U-Bahn. Bussi, idän ratikat ja S-Bahn tekevät järjestelmästä todella mainion yhteisvaikutukseltaan. En tiedä, onko Berliinissä metronvastustaminen muotia.

----------


## Jykke

> En tiedä, onko Berliinissä metronvastustaminen muotia.


 Ei se Berliinissäkään metron rakentaminen niin helppoa ole, kuten uusin linja U55 todistaa. Kyseinen hankehan on maksanut tajuttomasti ja rakennustyöt kestäneet uskomattoman kauan, kun otetaan huomioon linjan pituus.

Lisäksi Berliinin metrosta kertovassa Wikipedian artikkelissa on juttua suunnitelluista laajennuksista. Metron laajennuksien esteenä on pääasiassa Berliinin talous ja kova kilpailu S-bahnin kanssa, siitä kumpi verkosto saa rahaa laajennuksilleensa. Lisäksi yhdessä tapauksessa U2 linjan jatko ollaan jopa artikkelin mukaan korvattu raitiotien suunnitelmalla.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Länsimetron rakentaminen tämän Hesarin artikkelin  mukaan alkaa marraskuussa Ruoholahdessa, Espoon puolella vasta ensi vuoden alussa.

----------


## Nrg

> Länsimetron rakentaminen tämän Hesarin artikkelin  mukaan alkaa marraskuussa Ruoholahdessa, Espoon puolella vasta ensi vuoden alussa.


Korkeasta tasostaan tunnettua HS-keskustelua myös luonnollisesti luettavissa uutisen yhteydestä. Sivutolkulla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Länsimetron rakentaminen on ollut Espoolle lähinnä periaatteellinen päätös. Rakentaminen maksaa maltaita, vaikka meillä on tiheä välinen bussiliikenne. Samalla rahalla saa aika helkkarin paljon bussikaistaa tehtyä. Samaan aikaan kun metroa rakennetaan, niin Espoossa karsitaan mm. sosiaali- ja terveyspalveluista. Vaikka rakentaminen on tällä hetkellä halpaa, sitä ei ole enään 5 vuoden kuluttua. Toisaalta vaikka on halpaa rakentaa, niin Espoon kaupungin talous on tiukalla, niin kun on nyt kaikilla. Tuollaiset metrot on hyviä silloin, kun on ylimääräistä rahaa niin paljon, ei silloin hyviä kun karsitaan sen takia muualta. Hinta-arvio oli 714 miljoonaa vuonna 2008. Aika paljon pienemmällä rahalla saa monta kilometriä bussikaistaa Länsiväylälle, ja paljon muutakin. Että se siitä Länsimetron hyvyydestä ja tarpeellisyydesta..

----------


## vristo

> Länsimetron rakentaminen on ollut Espoolle lähinnä periaatteellinen päätös. Rakentaminen maksaa maltaita, vaikka meillä on tiheä välinen bussiliikenne. Samalla rahalla saa aika helkkarin paljon bussikaistaa tehtyä. Samaan aikaan kun metroa rakennetaan, niin Espoossa karsitaan mm. sosiaali- ja terveyspalveluista. Vaikka rakentaminen on tällä hetkellä halpaa, sitä ei ole enään 5 vuoden kuluttua. Toisaalta vaikka on halpaa rakentaa, niin Espoon kaupungin talous on tiukalla, niin kun on nyt kaikilla. Tuollaiset metrot on hyviä silloin, kun on ylimääräistä rahaa niin paljon, ei silloin hyviä kun karsitaan sen takia muualta. Hinta-arvio oli 714 miljoonaa vuonna 2008. Aika paljon pienemmällä rahalla saa monta kilometriä bussikaistaa Länsiväylälle, ja paljon muutakin. Että se siitä Länsimetron hyvyydestä ja tarpeellisyydesta..


En tiennytkään, että Aleksi K ryhtyy populismipoliitikoksi  :Wink: . 

Länsimetroa on hyvä rakentaa nimenomaan matalasuhdanteen aikana ja se tukee jopa työllisyyttäkin. Muistahan, että metroa rakennetaan vuosikymmenien liikennejärjestelmäksi, jonka yksi tarkoituksia on nimenomaan vähentää Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvaa bussiliikentettä siirtämällä sen matkustajia raiteille. Muita tarkoituksia on Etelä-Espoon maankäyttöpolitiikka ja Espoon kaupunkirakenteen ohjaaminen enemmän tiheään ja kaupunkimaiseen suuntaan. 

http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/metrohanke/kustannukset

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Länsimetroa on hyvä rakentaa nimenomaan matalasuhdanteen aikana ja se tukee jopa työllisyyttäkin. Muistahan, että metroa rakennetaan vuosikymmenien liikennejärjestelmäksi, jonka yksi tarkoituksia on nimenomaan vähentää Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvaa bussiliikentettä siirtämällä sen matkustajia raiteille.


On se aika mielenkiintoista, että meille on vuositolkulla rakennettu moderni bussiterminaali Kamppiin, josta kerta tarkoitus on vähentää keskustaan suuntautuvaa bussiliikennettä.  :Smile:  Menee vähän ristiin sen kanssa, olkookin että bussiterminaalin pystyy muuttamaan muuksi tilaksi tarpeen mukaan.. 

Sinäänsä hyvä, että tuetaan uusia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja ja siten myös työllisyyttä. Kyse on siitä, kuka sen rahoittaa. Mielestäni oikeasti Espoon kaupungin ei pitäisi niin paljon olla mukana rahallisesti kun nyt on, eli rahoittajiksi olisi pitänyt alunperinki saada yksityisiä..

----------


## vristo

> On se aika mielenkiintoista, että meille on vuositolkulla rakennettu moderni bussiterminaali Kamppiin, josta kerta tarkoitus on vähentää keskustaan suuntautuvaa bussiliikennettä.  Menee vähän ristiin sen kanssa, olkookin että bussiterminaalin pystyy muuttamaan muuksi tilaksi tarpeen mukaan..


Minun mielestäni se on Kampin liikekeskus, eikä bussiterminaali, vaikkakin siellä busseja parkkeerataankin vielä nykyään. Ja tuon liikerakennuksen käyttötarkoitushan ei lopu länsimetron myötä ja onpa tuon kaupunkiliikenteen terminaalin käytön jatkosta nimenomaan bussiliikenteen terminaalina keskusteltu luoteis-Helsingin bussilinjoja varten, mikä minusta olisi ihan järkevää.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ja tuon liikerakennuksen käyttötarkoitushan ei lopu länsimetron myötä ja onpa tuon kaupunkiliikenteen terminaalin käytön jatkosta nimenomaan bussiliikenteen terminaalina keskusteltu luoteis-Helsingin bussilinjoja varten, mikä minusta olisi ihan järkevää.


Aletaas jossittelemaan vähän sunnuntain ratoksi. On siis tehty suunnitelmia, että nykyiset länsiväylän linjat muutetaan metron liintyntälinjoiksi, jolloin esimerkiksi 110:stä tulisi metron liityntälinja. Mitä JOS jätetään muutama linja sen jälkeen Länsiväylää kulkemaan. Mitä nämä linjat sitten voisivat olla? Mitä JOS sitten kaikki linjat ajettaisiin Tapiolan kautta, mitä pidän hyvin todennäköisenä. Länsimetron myötä varmaan myös 501 lopetetaan. Mitä JOS Kampin terminaaliin siirrettäisiinkin kaikki Espoon bussit Elielinaukiolta ja mitä JOS Elielistä tulisinkin kokonaan Helsingin bussin lähtöpaikka samaan aikaan. Kampin yläkertahan on tehty "Espoon terminaaliksi" ja ilmeisesti alunperin sieltä pitikin lähteä kaikki Espoon bussit, mutta siitä tulikin liian pieni ja ei mahtuneet..

----------


## hylje

Myös Kirkkonummen U-linjat tarjoavat Länsimetron aikana edelleen suoria yhteyksiä Länsiväylältä Kamppiin.

----------


## Resiina

> Myös Kirkkonummen U-linjat tarjoavat Länsimetron aikana edelleen suoria yhteyksiä Länsiväylältä Kamppiin.


Niiden linjojen osalta mitkä eivät poistu YTV+ alueelta liikenne luvat loppuvat jossakin vaiheessa, jonka jälkeen kyseiset linjat voidaan kenties kilpailuttaa ja ehkä uudelleen reitittää. 




> 2.4 Liikenneluvat ja -sopimukset
> Kaikki Kirkkonummen sisäiset ja seudulliset yhteydet liikennöidään tällä hetkellä lääninhallituksen liikenneluvilla. Etelä-Kirkkonummen ja sisäisten yhteyksien lupien voimassaoloaika on pelkistettynä seuraava:
>  HelsinkiKirkkonummi liikenteen liikenneluvat (M V Wikström Oy) ovat pääosin voimassa 31.12.2015 saakka. Liikennelupien päättymisajankohdat ovat kuitenkin hyvin vaihtelevat. HelsinkiKirkkonummi liikenteen lupien päättymisaikoja ovat myös 1.4.2011 tai 31.12.2011 sekä 31.5.2013 ja 31.12.2013. Lyhyin seudullisen liikenteen liikennelupa on voimassa 31.12.2006 saakka. Tämän osuus KirkkonummiHelsinki-liikenteestä on noin 30 %. Liikenneluvassa osa tästä liikenteestä on HelsinkiKirkkonummiInkoo/Karjaa-vuoroja.
>  Sisäisen liikenteen luvat ovat voimassa 31.12.2008, 1.4.2011, 31.12.2013 tai 31.12.2015 saakka. Muutaman yksittäisen lähdön osalta myös sisäisen liikenteen liikennelupa päättyy 31.12.2006. Sisäisen liikenteen luvat käsittävät myös nykyisen koululaisliikenteen. Pieni osa busseilla tapahtuvasta koululaisliikenteestä on tilausajoliikennettä ja se on kilpailutettu. Tätä ei ole huomioitu suunnitelman suoritteissa eikä kustannuksissa.


*Kirkkonummen linjaston kehittäminen vuoteen 2009*
http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/84EA3...jastonetti.pdf
*Länsimetron liityntäliikennesuunnitelma 2007*
http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/liikenne/tieto...uunnitelma.htm

http://jlf.fi/f12/1319-lansimetron-liityntalinjasto/

----------


## kuukanko

> Niiden linjojen osalta mitkä eivät poistu YTV+ alueelta liikenne luvat loppuvat jossakin vaiheessa


Jos eduskunnassa käsiteltävänä oleva uusi joukkoliikennelaki menee läpi, loppuvat liikenneluvat joulukuussa ja tilalle tulee YTV:n ja liikennöitsijöiden väliset käyttöoikeussopimukset, jotka HSL saa irtisanoa päättymään 30.6.2014 eli juuri sopivasti vähän ennen länsimetron liikenteen alkua.

----------


## antti

On itseni lisäksi muitakin Länsimetron kannattajia, tässä positiivinen lehtijuttu:   http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/Uutis...se-aikatauluja

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On itseni lisäksi muitakin Länsimetron kannattajia, tässä positiivinen lehtijuttu:   http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/Uutis...se-aikatauluja


Sama juttu oikolukemisien ja korjausten jälkeen on Länsiväylässä ja sen nettiversiossa. Kannattaa ennemmin lukea se. Eli: http://www.lansivayla.fi/Uutiset/Jut...se-aikatauluja Siis jos aihe jostain syystä kiinnostaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

No enpä nyt malta olla kysymättä.




> Töölön kautta vedettynä metrolinja olisi kyllä saanut enemmän matkustajia, mutta silloin matka-aika Espooseen olisi tullut melko pitkäksi. Myöskään Länsiväylän ruuhkia ei olisi voitu purkaa tehokkaasti, arvioi Nordlund.


Mihin tämä väite perustuu, kun RaideYVA:n mukaan kulkumuoto-osuus ei juuri muutu ja väestön kasvaessa myös autoilu kasvaa nykyisestä? Eli metron ei ennusteta purkavan mitään ruuhkia.




> Hänen mukaansa päätös Länsimetrosta oli taloudellisesti ja ekologisesti kestävä ratkaisu, jonka taakse hautautuvat aikanaan myös poliittiset linjariidat.


Länsimetro nostaa joukkoliikenteen ylläpidon kustannuksia, joskin on mahdollista, että bussiliikenteen kustannukset nousevat tulevaisuudessa suhteessa suuremmiksi, jolloin metrosta voi olla taloudellista hyötyä. Mutta metro kuluttaa enemmän energiaa kuin nykyinen bussiliikenne, minkä vuoksi myös päästöt nykyisellä sähkön- ja lämmöntuotannolla lisääntyvät metron myötä.

RaideYVAssa oli päästölaskelmassa jätetty tyystin pois radan ja asemien energiankulutus, jonka merkittävyyden osoittaa HKL:n ympäristöraportti. Virhe on erittäin suuri, kun nykymetron radat ja asemat kuluttavat suunnilleen yhtä paljon energiaa kuin junien ajaminen. Espoossa huomattavasti enemmän, koska kaikki asemat ovat maanalaisia ja siten jatkuvasti lämmitettäviä ja valaistavia. Ja toisaalta liikenne on vähäisempää kuin nykymetrolla, kun ei ole juuri kulkijoitakaan.

Päästöjen lisääminen ei ole ekologisesti kestävää.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mihin tämä väite perustuu, ...


Tuossa on ajatuksena mm. että Töölön kautta kulkeva linjaus ei vähennä esimerkiksi Lauttasaaren ja Etelä-Espoon välistä auto- ja  bussiliikennettä samalla tavoin kuin Lauttasaaren kautta kulkeva metrolinjaus.

Kaiken kaikkiaan tuossa jutussa viitataan yhteiskuntataloudellisiin näkökohtiin, ei vain liikenteenhoitoon jne. Länsimetrohan on maankäyttöhanke ennen muuta. Ajatuksena on, että jos sama määrä uutta maankäyttöä sijoitettaisiinkin haulikolla ammuttuna pitkin metsiä, niin se kuormittaisi kokonaisuutena ympäristöä enemmän kuin raideliikenteeseen perustuva ratkaisu. Hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne on myös kalliimpi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa on ajatuksena mm. että Töölön kautta kulkeva linjaus ei vähennä esimerkiksi Lauttasaaren ja Etelä-Espoon välistä auto- ja  bussiliikennettä samalla tavoin kuin Lauttasaaren kautta kulkeva metrolinjaus.


Sikäli kun muistan, TöölöEspoo -linjaus oli kokonaisuutena parempi ratkaisu. Mikä on ymmärrettävää sen kannalta, että metron palvelualue on silloin paljon suurempi (asukasmäärältään ja kerrosalaltaan) kuin Lauttasaaren kautta.




> Kaiken kaikkiaan tuossa jutussa viitataan yhteiskuntataloudellisiin näkökohtiin, ei vain liikenteenhoitoon jne. Länsimetrohan on maankäyttöhanke ennen muuta. Ajatuksena on, että jos sama määrä uutta maankäyttöä sijoitettaisiinkin haulikolla ammuttuna pitkin metsiä, niin se kuormittaisi kokonaisuutena ympäristöä enemmän kuin raideliikenteeseen perustuva ratkaisu. Hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne on myös kalliimpi.


Hyvä vastaus. Mutta yleisö tuskin ajattelee näin, eikä niin ajateltu RaideYVAssakaan. Vaikutusalueena ei pidetty koko seutua. Ja yhteiskuntataloudellisesti Espoon metro on raskaasti kannattamaton.

Hajanainen rakenne on tiivistä kalliimpi, mutta ei ole näyttöä siitä, että tätä asiaa olisi hallittu metron kanssa. Erityisesti työpaikkojen osalta Länsiväylän käytävä on menestynyt huomattavasti paremmin kuin itämetron käytävä. Asumisen osalla itämetron käytävä on pärjännyt työpaikkoja paremmin, mutta se on selitettävissä sillä, että asumisen sijoittelu on työpaikkoja paremmin kunnan viranomaisten hallinnassa.

Kun kerran metro on todettu yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamattomaksi, se merkitsee, että vaikka hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne on periaatteesa kalliimpi kuin tiivis, metro tekee seudun todellisissa olosuhteissa tiiviistäkin rakenteesta kalliimman kuin hajanainen on ilman metroa (niillä kriteereillä, joilla yhteiskuntataloudellista kannattavuutta on arvioitu).

Ja valitettavasti metron rakentajat eivät itsekään usko metronsa positiivisiin vaikutuksiin, koska haluavat rajoittaa sen kapasiteetin pikaraitiotien tasolle, vaikka rakentavatkin järjestelmää huomattavasti kalliimmalla metron hintatasolla. Näin he itse asiassa blokkaavat metronsa tarjoaman yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistämispotentiaalin, mikä on mielestäni kardinaalivirhe. Ja mikä vie pohjan sinänsä oikealta ajatukseltasi.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sikäli kun muistan, TöölöEspoo -linjaus oli kokonaisuutena parempi ratkaisu. Mikä on ymmärrettävää sen kannalta, että metron palvelualue on silloin paljon suurempi (asukasmäärältään ja kerrosalaltaan) kuin Lauttasaaren kautta.


Näin suunnilleen totesin haastattelua tehtäessä. Kerroin myös, että matka-ajat Töölön ja Munkkiniemen kautta olisivat venyneet Lauttasaaren reittiä pidemmiksi ja antaneet kilpailuetua Länsiväylän liikenteelle, mistä toimittaja teki omat sinänsä täysin loogiset johtopäätöksensä.


> Hyvä vastaus. Mutta yleisö tuskin ajattelee näin, eikä niin ajateltu RaideYVAssakaan.


Eihän yleisö näistä voi olla mitenkään perillä, kun edes alan asiantuntijat näytä käsittävän kaikkea. Raide-YVAhan on sitäpaitsi moneen kertaan tälläkin foorumilla todettu epäonnistuneeksi. Se ei missään tapauksessa ole mikään absoluuttinen totuus tai tulevaisuuden ennustava kristallipallo, vaan hätäisesti kyhätty arvio. Toki itse kukin voi poimia siitä omiin tarkoitusperiinsä parhaiten sopivia "totuuksia".

----------


## edsel

> Mihin tämä väite perustuu, kun RaideYVA:n mukaan kulkumuoto-osuus ei juuri muutu ja väestön kasvaessa myös autoilu kasvaa nykyisestä? Eli metron ei ennusteta purkavan mitään ruuhkia.


Tämä kannattaisi kertoa myös ministeri Vehviläiselle. Hän kun länsimetron "alkupaukun" yhteydessä sanoi että metron myötä saadaan joukkoliikenteeseen 100 000 uutta matkustajaa päivässä ja kaikki tämä on pois henkilöautoliikenteestä... 

Saattoi myös jäädä monen televisionkatsojan mieleen ihan oikeanakin faktana kun tuli isokenkäisen suusta ja ihan televisiosta eikä mistään vaikeaselkoisen pdf-raportin sivulta 531.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hajanainen rakenne on tiivistä kalliimpi, mutta ei ole näyttöä siitä, että tätä asiaa olisi hallittu metron kanssa. Erityisesti työpaikkojen osalta Länsiväylän käytävä on menestynyt huomattavasti paremmin kuin itämetron käytävä. Asumisen osalla itämetron käytävä on pärjännyt työpaikkoja paremmin, mutta se on selitettävissä sillä, että asumisen sijoittelu on työpaikkoja paremmin kunnan viranomaisten hallinnassa.


Haasteellisinta koko Espoon kaupunkirakenteessa on epätasaisuus. Jossakin on massiivisia toimistokeskittymiä, jossain on isoja betonilähiöitä ja jättikauppakeskuksia mutta välissä on tyhjää eli pelkkää metsää tai uinuvaa 50-60-luvun asutusta niukkoine palveluinen. 

Metrolla ja täydennysrakentamisella sen varrela yritetään kuitenkin paikata sitä käytävää jossa asuu ja työskentelee eniten ihmisiä, eheämmäksi. 

Se että länsiväylän varrella on enemmän työpaikkoja kuin itämetron/itäväylän, johtuu pelkästään siitä että Teknillinen Korkeakoulu ja sitä tukevat tutkimuslaitokset päätettiin aikoinaan rakentaa Otaniemeen, ja Otaniemi on imuroinut naapuriinsa kaikki pk-seudun teknologiayritykset. Jos TKK olisi aikoinaan rakennettu Puotilaan, joka  oli aika pitkään vaihtoehtona Otaniemelle, ne työpaikat olisivat itämetron varrella ja kaikki olisivat tyytyväisiä, sekä duunarit että herrat. Nyt ovat tyytyväisiä vain herrat.

On totta että metro ei mitään ihmeitä tule saamaan aikaan ensimmäisinä 5 toimintavuotena, ehkä tulee menemään 10:kin vuotta ennenkuin Espooseen on muttanut tai kasvanut aikuiseksi sellainen sukupolvi joka ottaa metron omakseen ilman nurinoita ja joka ei ole riippuvainen omasta autostaan joka asiassa. Mutta jos ei mitään raideliikennettä sinne tuotaisi koskaan, niin Espoo alkaisi eriytyä vielä enemmän muusta pk-seudusta omaksi amerikkalaismalliseksi rikkaiden kaupungiksi. 




> Kun kerran metro on todettu yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamattomaksi, se merkitsee, että vaikka hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne on periaatteesa kalliimpi kuin tiivis, metro tekee seudun todellisissa olosuhteissa tiiviistäkin rakenteesta kalliimman kuin hajanainen on ilman metroa (niillä kriteereillä, joilla yhteiskuntataloudellista kannattavuutta on arvioitu).


Millaiset laskelmat sinulla on todisteena tälle väitteelle?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:10 ----------




> RaideYVAssa oli päästölaskelmassa jätetty tyystin pois radan ja asemien energiankulutus, jonka merkittävyyden osoittaa HKL:n ympäristöraportti. Virhe on erittäin suuri, kun nykymetron radat ja asemat kuluttavat suunnilleen yhtä paljon energiaa kuin junien ajaminen. Espoossa huomattavasti enemmän, koska kaikki asemat ovat maanalaisia ja siten jatkuvasti lämmitettäviä ja valaistavia. Ja toisaalta liikenne on vähäisempää kuin nykymetrolla, kun ei ole juuri kulkijoitakaan.


Maanalaissa metroasemissa on ainakin se hyöty että niissä on tasainen vilpoisa lämpötila n 10-15 astetta ympäri vuoden, eikä tarvita mitään jäähdyttävää ilmatointilaitetta sen enempää asemille kuin juniinkaan kesähelteillä. Busseissa on ilmastointi nykyän ja mulla on sellainen käsitys että nykyajan matalalattiabussit kaikesta huolimatta eivät kuluta ainakaan vähemmän dieseliä matkustajapaikkaa kohden kuin vaikkapa 1980-luvun bussit. Tietääkö kukan bussiasiantuntija miten asian laita on?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:21 ----------




> Näin suunnilleen totesin haastattelua tehtäessä. Kerroin myös, että matka-ajat Töölön ja Munkkiniemen kautta olisivat venyneet Lauttasaaren reittiä pidemmiksi ja antaneet kilpailuetua Länsiväylän liikenteelle, mistä toimittaja teki omat sinänsä täysin loogiset johtopäätöksensä.


Töölön kautta vedettynä länsimetron konkreettisia hyötyjä olisi ollut Meilahden sairaala-alueen saaminen metron piiriin, ja kaupan päälle "syntyvyyden lisääntyminen" kun Otaniemestä pääsisi Meilahteen 5 minuutissa :Wink: 

Koska Ruoholahteen oli jo ehditty rakentaa metropätkä niin liiketaloudellinen synergia ajoi biologisen synergian ohi.

Mikään ei kuitenkaan estä toteuttamasta Otaniemi-Meilahti yhteys, ja siitä eteenpäin vaikka  Pasilaan pikaraitotienä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Töölön kautta vedettynä länsimetron konkreettisia hyötyjä olisi ollut Meilahden sairaala-alueen saaminen metron piiriin, ja kaupan päälle "syntyvyyden lisääntyminen" kun Otaniemestä pääsisi Meilahteen 5 minuutissa
> 
> Koska Ruoholahteen oli jo ehditty rakentaa metropätkä niin liiketaloudellinen synergia ajoi biologisen synergian ohi.
> 
> Mikään ei kuitenkaan estä toteuttamasta Otaniemi-Meilahti yhteys, ja siitä eteenpäin vaikka  Pasilaan pikaraitotienä.


Mainio argumentti! Sitten aikanaan kun Kuusisaarelaiset kapinoivat kiskoja vastaan, niin voi sanoa että ajatelkaa lapsia.  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Lahti

> Koska Ruoholahteen oli jo ehditty rakentaa metropätkä niin liiketaloudellinen synergia ajoi biologisen synergian ohi.


Kenen idea jatkaa metroa Kampista Ruoholahteen oli? Muistan hämärästi kuulleeni jostain uhkauksista päättää Espoon bussilinjat Ruoholahteen metron valmistuttua. Ruoholahden linjauksella oli kuitenkin aika kauaskantoiset seuraukset. Jos Länsimetro olisi linjattu Töölön-Meilahden reittiä, jossa se olisi palvellut puolta kantakaupunkiakin, se ei ehkä vaikuttaisi aivan niin fantastiselta rahantuhlaukselta. Mutta silloin Länsiväylälle olisi varmaan jäänyt joitakin suoria bussilinjoja Espoosta, eikä olisi päästy "purkamaan ruuhkia" ottamalla bussikaistatkin henkilöautojen käyttöön.  :Wink:

----------


## late-

> Hyvä vastaus. Mutta yleisö tuskin ajattelee näin, eikä niin ajateltu RaideYVAssakaan. Vaikutusalueena ei pidetty koko seutua. Ja yhteiskuntataloudellisesti Espoon metro on raskaasti kannattamaton.


Yhteiskuntataloudellinen arvointi ei kuitenkaan huomioi yhdyskuntarakenteen muutoksia, joita metron vaikutusalueella tuntuu tapahtuvan. Ei välttämättä ole hedelmällistä vedota tässä menetelmään, jonka puutteet tunnetaan. Ainakaan niistä ei pitäisi pyrkiä vetämään menetelmän puutteista irrallisia yleisiä johtopäätöksiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kenen idea jatkaa metroa Kampista Ruoholahteen oli? Muistan hämärästi kuulleeni jostain uhkauksista päättää Espoon bussilinjat Ruoholahteen metron valmistuttua. Ruoholahden linjauksella oli kuitenkin aika kauaskantoiset seuraukset. Jos Länsimetro olisi linjattu Töölön-Meilahden reittiä, jossa se olisi palvellut puolta kantakaupunkiakin, se ei ehkä vaikuttaisi aivan niin fantastiselta rahantuhlaukselta. Mutta silloin Länsiväylälle olisi varmaan jäänyt joitakin suoria bussilinjoja Espoosta, eikä olisi päästy "purkamaan ruuhkia" ottamalla bussikaistatkin henkilöautojen käyttöön.


Helsingin 1980-luvulla vaikuttanut yliopormestari Raimo Ilaskivi ja muutama muukin kunnallispolitikko siihen aikaan uhosivat joitakin kertoja pysäytävänsä Espoon bussit (ja ehkä autotkin) joko Ruoholahteen tai Lauttasaareen, mutta puheista pidemmälle eivät suunnitelmat edistyneet. 

Metron jatkaminen Ruoholahteen johtui ensisijaisesti Ruoholahden uuden kaupunginosan rakentamisesta. Entisestä teollisuus- satama ja varastoalueesta piti tehdä moderni Docklands-tyyppinen kaupunginosa nuorille, dynaamisille ja "vihreille" ihmisille ja metro oli osa alueen imagoa. 

Töölössä asui siihen aikaan kuten nytkin etupäässä iäkkäitä ja uuden ajan hömpötyksiä vähän vieroksuvia ihmisiä, joten metron jatkamista siihen suuntaan ei pidetty niin tärkeänä. Toki Meilahden ja Munkkiniemeen välimaastoon rakennettiin lähes samoihin aikoihin kuin Ruoholahtea Pikku-Huopalahden uusi kaupunginosa, joten olisihan se Töölön kautta vedetty länsimetro tietenkin palvellut sitä, mutta Pikku-Huopalahdesta ei tullut niin massiivinen eikä toimistopainotteinen kuin Ruoholahdesta. Mutta suunnitelmiahan olisi aina voitu muuttaa tilanteen mukaan.

Töölön kautta vedettynä länsimetro olisi palvellut Espoon osista etupäässä Otaniemeä ja Tapiolaa. Sitä lännempänä olevista olisi jatkettu todennäköisesti suorilla busseilla Kamppiin mutta pienemmällä  bussimäärällä tietenkin kuin nyt. Jos länsimtro olisi vedetty Töölön-Munkan kautta niin Ruoholahti ja Lauttasaari olisivat todennäköisesti saaneet suoran raitiotielinjan keskustaan metron sijaan. Ja eihän sitä tiedä vaikka sitäkin olisi jatkettu Espoosen ja yhdistetty Jokeriin Tapiolassa. 

Silloin kun näistä vaihtoehdoista päätettiin 1980-luvun loppupuolella en asunut itse Espoossa enkä Helsingissäkään joten en voinut millän tavalla vaikuttaa asioiden kulkuun vaikka haluja olisi ollut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Kenen idea jatkaa metroa Kampista Ruoholahteen oli? Muistan hämärästi kuulleeni jostain uhkauksista päättää Espoon bussilinjat Ruoholahteen metron valmistuttua.


Taisi aikoinaan kyseistä uhkailua tulla ihan pormestaritasolta lähtien. Käytännössähän Espoolla ei ole koskaan ollut mitään mahdollisuutta estää metron tuloa. Lumeselvityksillä, kustannusarvioiden vääristelyllä ja uhkauksilla bussiliikenteen katkaisemisesta on nyt lopulta päädytty siihen tilanteeseen, että espoo sen metropätkän joutuu ottamaan vastaan.

----------


## Albert

> Kenen idea jatkaa metroa Kampista Ruoholahteen oli?





> Kaupunginjohtaja Ilaskivi esitti vuonna 1985 metron jatkamista Ruoholahteen. Kaupunginhallituksessa Ilaskiven esitystä vastusti vain vihreiden edustaja. Myös valtuustossa Töölön suunnan kannattajat jäivät pahasti alakynteen.


"Syyllinen" siis Ilaskivi (nykyään kansainvälisen, ekumenisen, Aleksandrian ja Koko Afrikan patriarkan ja paavin Theodoros II:n suojeleman Konstantinus Suuren Ritarikunnan varasuurmestari) jos uskomme MOT-ohjelmaa. Ja miksi emme uskoisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Haasteellisinta koko Espoon kaupunkirakenteessa on epätasaisuus. Jossakin on massiivisia toimistokeskittymiä, jossain on isoja betonilähiöitä ja jättikauppakeskuksia mutta välissä on tyhjää eli pelkkää metsää tai uinuvaa 50-60-luvun asutusta niukkoine palveluinen.


Metro vaan ei poista sitä ongelmaa, että nämä kaksi erilaista rakennetta eivät sovi yhteen. Jos tai kun työpaikat keskittyvät Länsiväylän käytävään, jossa on ruuhkautuvia motariliittymiä ja metroasemia, hajanaisesta asutuksesta tulevat ajavat edelleen autoillaan. Siksi autoliikenteen reitit ja solmupisteet ovat ongelma jatkossakin.




> Yhteiskuntataloudellinen arvointi ei kuitenkaan huomioi yhdyskuntarakenteen muutoksia, joita metron vaikutusalueella tuntuu tapahtuvan. Ei välttämättä ole hedelmällistä vedota tässä menetelmään, jonka puutteet tunnetaan.


Niinpä, ja siksi metron kapasiteettia halutaan nyt alentaa, kun ei uskota sen vaikuttavan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Ja onko uskon puute ehkä seurausta siitä, että teoria ei sisällä asiaa, niin sitten sitä ei ole todellisuudessakaan?

Taikka oikeastaan tässä eivät edes metron rakentajat itse ole joko johdonmukaisia tai käsityksiltään yhtenäisiä. Espoolainen toimialajohtaja hehkuttaa megarakentamista ja laskee kerrosalalla maksettavan metro moneen kertaan. Helsinkiläinen metroinsinööri puolestaan perustelee, miten metron matkamäärät eivät koskaan kasva metromaiselle tasolle, minkä ansiosta kapasiteettia voidaan alentaa 33 %.

Ylipäätään tämä YHTALI on ongelma. "Puutteet tunnetaan", mutta silti sitä vain käytetään ja sen tuloksiin vedotaan. Mutta ei niinkään voi ajatella, että kun Espoon metrosta on tehty YHTALI-tarkastelu ja se osoittaa hankkeen kannattamattomaksi, kriitikot eivät saa pitää metroa kannattamattomana, mutta puolustajat saavat pitää kannattavana, koska kerran tulos on saatu ongelmallisella YHTALI-laskennalla. Eihän tässä ole mitään mieltä, että lasketaan jotain, ja laskijoilla on oikeus käyttä tulosta miten haluavat mutta kritiikissä ei saa vedota tulokseen eikä saa olla myöskään eri mieltä kuin tulos.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> 
> Kun kerran metro on todettu yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamattomaksi, se merkitsee, että vaikka hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne on periaatteesa kalliimpi kuin tiivis, metro tekee seudun todellisissa olosuhteissa tiiviistäkin rakenteesta kalliimman kuin hajanainen on ilman metroa (niillä kriteereillä, joilla yhteiskuntataloudellista kannattavuutta on arvioitu).
> 
> 
> Millaiset laskelmat sinulla on todisteena tälle väitteelle?


Siis sillä menetelmällä jota yhteiskuntataloudellisessa laskemisessa käytetään, ei näköjään täkäläisestä tiiviistä rakenteesta saada kannattavampaa kuin täkäläisestä hajanaisesta. Silloin lienee parempi tehdä sitä hajanaisempaa, jos siinä edes porukka viihtyy paremmin.

Kuten edellä Late- totesi ja minä peesasin, YHTALIssa on ongelmia. En sanoisi, että sinänsä siinä, että yritetään laskea yhteiskuntataloudellista kannattavuutta, vaan siinä, miten sitä Suomessa lasketaan. Mutta periaatteen tasolla ja ilman laskemista ja laskentametodin virheitä tai virheettömyyttä asian voi selittää näin:

Hajanaisessa rakenteessa yhdyskuntarakenteella on jokin *hinta*, sanotaan vaikka *100* yksikköä per asukas. Rakenne sisältää talot, tiet ja kunnallistekniikan. Lisäksi yhdyskuntarakenteella on *käyttökustannus*. Sanotaan nyt vaikka sen olevan *10* yksikköä per asukas vuodessa. Käyttökustannus sisältää lämmityksen, kunnallistekniset palvelut ja liikenteen.

Periaatteessa yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistämisen pitäisi vähentää sekä rakenteen hintaa että käyttökustannuksia. Koska on vähemmän teitä, piuhoja ja putkia per asukas ja lyhyemmät matkat joista käyttökuluja maksetaan.

Mutta Espoon metron kanssa näyttää käyvän niin, että yhdyskuntarakenteen *hinta* onkin tiiviissä rakenteessa suurempi kuin hajanasessa, esimerkiksi *120* yksikköä, ja *käyttökustannuksetkin* ovat suuremmat, esimerkiksi *13* yksikköä. Tiivis yhdyskuntarakenne on silloin huonompi kuin hajanainen.

Tämä johtuu siitä, että rakennetaan kallis metro joka on vajaakäytössä. Se mitä tiivistämisellä säästetään per asukas on vähemmän kuin mitä metrosta tulee lisää kustannuksia. Tiiviistä rakenteesta voidaan saada harvaa parempi, mutta silloin sen on oltava vielä tiiviimpi, jolloin se käyttää myös kalliin metron kokonaan hyväkseen.

Edellä olevin esimerkkiluvuin ajatellaan vaikka teoreettisesti niin, että tehdään kaikista taloista 2 kertaa korkeampia. Silloin tuplaamme ihmisten määrän, mutta emme tarvitse (tai voi tehdä) lisää teitä, piuhoja ja putkia. Jos siinä 100 yksikössä *rakennusten osuus* oli *40* ja rakennusten *kulutuksen* osuus *5*, tiivistetyn yhdyskuntarakenteen *hinta* on *80* yksikköä per asukas ja *kulutus 9* yksikköä per asukas. Ja kas, nyt saatiin aikaiseksi niin tiivis rakenne, että siitä tulikin parempi kuin harvasta.
Espoossa siis pitää toteuttaa toimialajohtajan visiot (jos vain löytyy tarpeeksi ihmisiä), jotta metron kalliilla investoinnilla on kylliksi käyttäjiä. Mutta sitten saattaa tulla vastaan metron alennettu kapasiteetti, joka rajoittaa rakentamista.

Huomautin tästä asiasta, kun ks-lautakunta otti kantaa hankesuunnitelmaan ja edellytin, että tunnelin linjauksessa tulee varautua siihen, että asemat voidaan pidentää Espoossa. Perustelin tätä silloin sillä, ettei pitkällä ajalla ole perusteita, joiden vuoksi lännessä olisi vähemmän ihmisiä ja liikennettä kuin idässä. Ehdotukseni ei tietenkään saanut kannatusta. Taisi olla niin, että olin metron puolesta tai vastaan, aina olin väärä mies ehdottamaan mitään. Tosin voisin nimetä joukon virkamiehiä, jotka olivat kanssani täysin samaa mieltä.

Tuon ajan jälkeen ovat tulleet vielä ilmastotavoitteet. Espoon metro nostaa Espoon liikenteen päästöjä nyt, koska ylläpitokuluiltaan kallis metrotunneli asemineen on vajaakäytössä. Entä jos onkin niin, etta alennetulla kapasiteetilla systeemissä ei koskaan voida kuljettaa niin pajon porukkaa, että päästötaso laskisi edes nykyiselle bussien tasolle saati, että sen pitäisi alentua oleellisesti?

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä kannattaisi kertoa myös ministeri Vehviläiselle. Hän kun länsimetron "alkupaukun" yhteydessä sanoi että metron myötä saadaan joukkoliikenteeseen 100 000 uutta matkustajaa päivässä ja kaikki tämä on pois henkilöautoliikenteestä...


Tuosta sietäisi jo laittaa humautus Hesarin yleisönosastoon tai jonnekin, väittämä on sen verran räikeässä ristiriidassa selvitysten kanssa.

Anteron kommenttiin Länsimetron alennetusta kapasiteetista taitaa virallinen vastaus olla, että kapasiteettihan nousee nykyisestä kun vuoroväliä tiivistetään. Jääpi nähtäväksi. Joka tapauksessa järjestelmästä on tulossa tulevaisuuden kehittämisen kannalta toispuolinen, kun idässä on pitkät asemat ja lännessä ei.

----------


## petteri

> Joka tapauksessa järjestelmästä on tulossa tulevaisuuden kehittämisen kannalta toispuolinen, kun idässä on pitkät asemat ja lännessä ei.


Onko tuo varsinaisesti ongelma? Laitureita voidaan kyllä pidentää, jos sellainen ihme tapahtuu että kapasiteetti loppuu. Helppoa ja halpaa laitureiden pidentäminen ei ole, mutta kuitenkin teknisesti mahdollista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko tuo varsinaisesti ongelma? Laitureita voidaan kyllä pidentää, jos sellainen ihme tapahtuu että kapasiteetti loppuu. Helppoa ja halpaa laitureiden pidentäminen ei ole, mutta kuitenkin teknisesti mahdollista.


Niin, olisi, jos linjauksessa varauduttaisiin siihen. Mutta Anterohan juuri sanoi, ettei varauduttu.

Ongelmat syntyvät kai siitä, että kaarreasemilla junan ja laiturin väliin jää isompi rako, ja koska metro rakennetaan keinulautaperiaatteella, pidennetyn laiturin päissä lattia todennäköisesti viettäisi jonkin verran alaspäin. Siksi linjauksessa olisi pitänyt varautua rakentamalla suoraa rataa vielä laiturien jälkeenkin.

----------


## petteri

> Ongelmat syntyvät kai siitä, että kaarreasemilla junan ja laiturin väliin jää isompi rako, ja koska metro rakennetaan keinulautaperiaatteella, pidennetyn laiturin päissä lattia todennäköisesti viettäisi jonkin verran alaspäin. Siksi linjauksessa olisi pitänyt varautua rakentamalla suoraa rataa vielä laiturien jälkeenkin.


Maailmalla on paljon kaarreasemia ja osalla asemista on korkeuserojakin. Pariisissa oli hyvinkin mäkisiä ja kaarteisia asemia. Onko Helsingissä muka sellaiset erityisolosuhteet, että asematkin pitää olla välttämättä tehty vatupassilla? Mahdottomuus pidentää laitureita on ihan keksitty juttu. 

Vaativaa ja kallista laiturien pidentäminen kyllä on, muttei mahdotonta.

----------


## kouvo

> Onko tuo varsinaisesti ongelma? Laitureita voidaan kyllä pidentää, jos sellainen ihme tapahtuu että kapasiteetti loppuu. Helppoa ja halpaa laitureiden pidentäminen ei ole, mutta kuitenkin teknisesti mahdollista.


Ehkä laitureiden pidentäminen on teknisesti mahdollista, mutta kyllähän nämä typistetyt laiturit kertovat aika paljon siitä, kuinka järjetön hanke tämä länsimetro ylipäätään on. Rakennetaan mahdollisimman kalliisti järjestelmää, jolle ei edes uskota olevan tarpeeksi kysyntää vaikka samalla siirretään koko E-Espoo epäkäytännöllisen liityntäliikenteen pariin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hajanaisessa rakenteessa yhdyskuntarakenteella on jokin *hinta*, sanotaan vaikka *100* yksikköä per asukas. Rakenne sisältää talot, tiet ja kunnallistekniikan. Lisäksi yhdyskuntarakenteella on *käyttökustannus*. Sanotaan nyt vaikka sen olevan *10* yksikköä per asukas vuodessa. Käyttökustannus sisältää lämmityksen, kunnallistekniset palvelut ja liikenteen.
> 
> Periaatteessa yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistämisen pitäisi vähentää sekä rakenteen hintaa että käyttökustannuksia. Koska on vähemmän teitä, piuhoja ja putkia per asukas ja lyhyemmät matkat joista käyttökuluja maksetaan.
> 
> Mutta Espoon metron kanssa näyttää käyvän niin, että yhdyskuntarakenteen *hinta* onkin tiiviissä rakenteessa suurempi kuin hajanasessa, esimerkiksi *120* yksikköä, ja *käyttökustannuksetkin* ovat suuremmat, esimerkiksi *13* yksikköä. Tiivis yhdyskuntarakenne on silloin huonompi kuin hajanainen.
> 
> Tämä johtuu siitä, että rakennetaan kallis metro joka on vajaakäytössä. Se mitä tiivistämisellä säästetään per asukas on vähemmän kuin mitä metrosta tulee lisää kustannuksia. Tiiviistä rakenteesta voidaan saada harvaa parempi, mutta silloin sen on oltava vielä tiiviimpi, jolloin se käyttää myös kalliin metron kokonaan hyväkseen.
> 
> Edellä olevin esimerkkiluvuin ajatellaan vaikka teoreettisesti niin, että tehdään kaikista taloista 2 kertaa korkeampia. Silloin tuplaamme ihmisten määrän, mutta emme tarvitse (tai voi tehdä) lisää teitä, piuhoja ja putkia. Jos siinä 100 yksikössä *rakennusten osuus* oli *40* ja rakennusten *kulutuksen* osuus *5*, tiivistetyn yhdyskuntarakenteen *hinta* on *80* yksikköä per asukas ja *kulutus 9* yksikköä per asukas. Ja kas, nyt saatiin aikaiseksi niin tiivis rakenne, että siitä tulikin parempi kuin harvasta.


Nuo luvut eivät taida olla mitään oikeita lukuja. 

Kun laskee jonkun yhdyskuntarakenteen "hinnan" niin täytyy muista että valitsi minkä tahansa yhdyskuntarakenteen, niin aina löytyy seikkoja jotka joko parantavat tai huonontavat sitä, mutta joille ei voi laskea "hintaa". 

Esim tiiviissä yhdyskuntarakenteessa ihmisten päivittäin kulkemat matkat vähenevät keskimäärin joka tapauksesa, myös niiden jotka eivät käytä metroa.  Sellaisille ihmisille joilla ei ole omaa autoa käytettävissään aina, esim lapset, nuoret, vanhukset ja kotiäidit, tiivis yhdyskuntarakenne helpottaa elämää monella tavalla, mutta kaikelle ei voi laskea mitään "hintaa". Koko Suomen kansantalous kohenisi jos täältä katoaisi pois kaikki jotka eivät elä metsäteollisuudesta ja kaivostoiminnasta, silloin kansantalous kukistaisi, mutta sille mitä niille muille ihmisille tapahtuisi, ei voi laskea mitään "hintaa". Tai päinvastoin: jos maaseutu autioitettaisiin ja maatilat lopetettaisiin niin Suomen kansantalous voisi numeroiden mukaan paremmin kuin nyt, mutta näiden lopettamaan pakotettujen maajussien henkiselle pahoinvoinnille ei voi laskea "hintaa". 

Espoo on yksi Helsingin esikaupungeista ja ihmiset siellä ovat valinneet kaupungin ja sen funktiot elinympäristökseen, eivät maaseudun. On totta että PK-seudulta on muuttoliikettä Nurmijärvelle ja muihin maaseudun kehyskuntiin mutta erilaisten tutkimusten perusteella se ei johdu siitä että kaikki muuttajat haluaisivat muuttaa pois kaupungista, vaan kaupungissa asumisen kalleudesta. Tähän asumisen kalleuteen on haluttu laajasti saada aikaan halittu korjausliike ja yksi niistä on ottaa käyttöön joutomaat vanhojen lähiöiden ympärillä ja siitä syntyy tiiviimpi yhdyskuntarakenne josta on monta kertaa enemmän hyötyä kuin haittaa. Mutta minkä "hinnan" sille laskee on täysin arvioijian itse päätettävissä. Jos kaikelle pitäisi  laskea absoluuttinen"hinta" nin eläisimme DDR-tyyppisessä yhteiskunnassa.




> Huomautin tästä asiasta, kun ks-lautakunta otti kantaa hankesuunnitelmaan ja edellytin, että tunnelin linjauksessa tulee varautua siihen, että asemat voidaan pidentää Espoossa. Perustelin tätä silloin sillä, ettei pitkällä ajalla ole perusteita, joiden vuoksi lännessä olisi vähemmän ihmisiä ja liikennettä kuin idässä. Ehdotukseni ei tietenkään saanut kannatusta. Taisi olla niin, että olin metron puolesta tai vastaan, aina olin väärä mies ehdottamaan mitään. Tosin voisin nimetä joukon virkamiehiä, jotka olivat kanssani täysin samaa mieltä.


Eikö nyt kuitenkin metron  kapasiteetti tule kuitenkin riittämään automaattiajon toteutuksen jälkeen idässäkin? Jos ei riitä, niin Joukkoliikennelautakunan ja vastaavien elinten olisi pitänyt reagoida ennenkuin päätettiin automaattiajoon siirtymisestä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Espoolainen toimialajohtaja hehkuttaa megarakentamista ja laskee kerrosalalla maksettavan metro moneen kertaan. Helsinkiläinen metroinsinööri puolestaan perustelee, miten metron matkamäärät eivät koskaan kasva metromaiselle tasolle, minkä ansiosta kapasiteettia voidaan alentaa 33 %.


Mitoittava kapasiteetti on kuitenkin edelleen (60/2)*(2*300) =  18 000 matkustajaa suuntaansa huipputunnissa. Kapasiteetti ylittää siis nykyisen metron huippukuormituksen yli 50 prosentilla ja nykyistä metroa pidetään perusteltuna. Ei tuo olisi ole kansainvälisesti metrolle huono kuormitus, vaikka ei maailman huippujärjestelmien kanssa kilpailekaan. Huippujärjestelmissä myös käytetään kaikki kapasiteetti, jolloin lyhennetylläkin metrolla liikuttaisiin yli 20 000 matkustajan luokassa.

Nämä eivät ole realistisia lukuja pikaraitioteille nopeilla osuuksilla länsimaisilla kuormituksilla. Pikaratikan mitoittava kapasiteetti voisi parhaimmillaan olla ehkä 2*250 täysimittaiselle 75 metrin yksikölle. Täysi kapasiteetti sitten ehkä 2*300. Nopealla osuudella ei voida ajaa sen tiheämmin kuin metrollakaan.




> Eihän tässä ole mitään mieltä, että lasketaan jotain, ja laskijoilla on oikeus käyttä tulosta miten haluavat mutta kritiikissä ei saa vedota tulokseen eikä saa olla myöskään eri mieltä kuin tulos.


Yhtenäisyyttä pitää olla, mutta menetelmiin on silloin hyvä viitata oikein. YHTALI ei Länsimetron osalta oikeuta argumenttia "kannattamaton myös maankäyttömuutosten kanssa", koska tätä ei ole tutkittu. Ei pidä siis sotkea selvitysten mukaista kannattamuutta ja omiin arvioihin perustuvaa kannattamattomuutta, jotka koskevat eri skenaarioita. Ei myöskään pitäisi edes sanoa, että "Länsimetro on kannattamaton", jos argumenttina on YHTALI-laskelma, johon ei itse usko. Pitäisi silloin sanoa, että virallisten laskelmien mukaan on näin. 

Henkilökohtaisesti argumentoin nykyään mieluiten myönteiseen suuntaan eli viittaan YHTALI-laskelman puutteisiin Länsimetron osalta argumenttina saman laskelman puutteisiin Raide-Jokerissa. Sen verran edistystäkin on havaittavissa, että nyt on halua Iso-Britannian malliin sisällyttää mukaan lisää hyötyjä raideliikenteelle. Siihen ei sentään päästä, että osattaisiin kyseenalaistaa laskelmassa jo olevat hyötyerät, jotka suosivat tiehankkeita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitoittava kapasiteetti on kuitenkin edelleen (60/2)*(2*300) =  18 000 matkustajaa suuntaansa huipputunnissa. Kapasiteetti ylittää siis nykyisen metron huippukuormituksen yli 50 prosentilla ja nykyistä metroa pidetään perusteltuna. Ei tuo olisi ole kansainvälisesti metrolle huono kuormitus, vaikka ei maailman huippujärjestelmien kanssa kilpailekaan. Huippujärjestelmissä myös käytetään kaikki kapasiteetti, jolloin lyhennetylläkin metrolla liikuttaisiin yli 20 000 matkustajan luokassa.
> 
> Nämä eivät ole realistisia lukuja pikaraitioteille nopeilla osuuksilla länsimaisilla kuormituksilla. Pikaratikan mitoittava kapasiteetti voisi parhaimmillaan olla ehkä 2*250 täysimittaiselle 75 metrin yksikölle. Täysi kapasiteetti sitten ehkä 2*300. Nopealla osuudella ei voida ajaa sen tiheämmin kuin metrollakaan.


Näin on. Jos kaikki seisomapaikat ovat käytössä mahtuu kahden yksikön metrojunaan mahtuu n 750 matkustajaa. Se antaa tunnin kapasiteettiluvuksi 2 minuutin vuorovälillä 22500. Eli pitäisi riittää aika hyvin. 

Max 75 m 3 välipalallisesta nivelraitiovaunusta koostuvaan raitiovaunujunaan mahtuu enimmillään 600 matkustajaa. (Jos käytetään sellaisia vaunutyyppejä mitä HKL:llä on nyt käytössä) Eli pikaratikan kapasiteetiksi saataisiin jos vuoroväli on keskimäärin 2 min, 18000/tunti.

Vrt länsiväylbussien, jos bussiin mahtuu 100 matkustajaa ja busseja ajaa keskimäärin puolen minuutin välein, saadaan kapasiteetiksi 12000/tunti. Lähettämällä busseja noin tiheään moottoritienopeudella ajavaan liikenteseen, otetaan jo jonkinlaisia turvallisuusriskejä, mutta teoriassa lienee saavutettavisa, mutta siinä mennee raja nykyisenmallisilla busseilla. 2-kerrosbusseilla ja nivelratkaisuilla saadaan ehkä vielä nostettua, mutta siinä tulevat vastaan pidentyneet pysäkkiajat ja siitä aiheutuva ruuhkautuminen joka pidentää matka-aikaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Mitoittava kapasiteetti on kuitenkin edelleen (60/2)*(2*300) =  18 000 matkustajaa suuntaansa huipputunnissa. Kapasiteetti ylittää siis nykyisen metron huippukuormituksen yli 50 prosentilla ja nykyistä metroa pidetään perusteltuna. 
> 
> Pikaratikan mitoittava kapasiteetti voisi parhaimmillaan olla ehkä 2*250 täysimittaiselle 75 metrin yksikölle. Täysi kapasiteetti sitten ehkä 2*300. Nopealla osuudella ei voida ajaa sen tiheämmin kuin metrollakaan.


Eli siis mittavaa ylikapasiteettia luvassa, norsukiväärillä ammutaan taas hyttystä. Tämän perusteella kevyempikin raideliikennejärjestelmä olisi riittänyt hyvin Espooseen.

----------


## petteri

> Eli siis mittavaa ylikapasiteettia luvassa, norsukiväärillä ammutaan taas hyttystä. Tämän perusteella kevyempikin raideliikennejärjestelmä olisi riittänyt hyvin Espooseen.


Pitää muistaa, että istumapaikkakapasiteetti on paljon pienempi eli lännessä kutakuinkin sen verran, että kaikki pääsevät istumaan. Toki henkilöitä, jotka haluavat seisoakin on, mutta kyllä minun mielestäni nykyaikaisissa joukkoliikenneratkaisuissa pitää tarjota halukkaille istumapaikat silloin kun matka-aika on muutamaa minuuttia pidempi.

Ylikapasiteettia ei vaikuta olevan mitenkään valtavasti. Pakkoseisominen ei ole hyvää palvelua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pitää muistaa, että istumapaikkakapasiteetti on paljon pienempi eli lännessä kutakuinkin sen verran, että kaikki pääsevät istumaan. Toki henkilöitä, jotka haluavat seisoakin on, mutta kyllä minun mielestäni nykyaikaisissa joukkoliikenneratkaisuissa pitää tarjota halukkaille istumapaikat silloin kun matka-aika on muutamaa minuuttia pidempi.
> 
> Ylikapasiteettia ei vaikuta olevan mitenkään valtavasti. Pakkoseisominen ei ole hyvää palvelua.


Jos oletetaan että ruuhka-aikaan kulkisi yhdestä ilmansuunnasta keskustaan pyöreästi 10000 matkustajaa/tunti, niin ihmiset mahtuisivat istumaan seuraavasti:

- Metro (2 min vuoroväli, 2 vaunuparin junia): 74% mahtuisi istumaan, 26 % seisoisi
- Raitiovaunu (3 välipalanivelvaunusta koostuva 75 m juna, 2 min vuoroväli): 45% istuisi, 55% seisoisi
- Bussi (telibussi, 0.5 min vuoroväli): 61% istuisi, 39 % seisoisi

Jos matkustajamäärä nousisi 15000 matkustajaan/tunti niin jakauma paikkamuotojen suhteen  olisi:
- Metro: 50% istuisi, 50% seisoisi
- Raitiovaunu: 30% istuisi, 70% seisoisi
- Bussi: 42% istuisi, 43% seisoisi ja 15% ei päsisi kyytiin ollenkaan vaan joutuisi kävelemään!

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Näin on. Jos kaikki seisomapaikat ovat käytössä mahtuu kahden yksikön metrojunaan mahtuu n 750 matkustajaa. Se antaa tunnin kapasiteettiluvuksi 2 minuutin vuorovälillä 22500. Eli pitäisi riittää aika hyvin. 
> 
> Max 75 m 3 välipalallisesta nivelraitiovaunusta koostuvaan raitiovaunujunaan mahtuu enimmillään 600 matkustajaa. (Jos käytetään sellaisia vaunutyyppejä mitä HKL:llä on nyt käytössä) Eli pikaratikan kapasiteetiksi saataisiin jos vuoroväli on keskimäärin 2 min, 18000/tunti.


Pikaratikka on kuitenkin vähän enemmän kuin 20% halvempi toteuttaa verrattuna metroon. Jos käy niin hyvin, että ratikkaratkaisu tukehtuu liikennevirtoihinsa, on järkevän hintaista toteuttaa huippualueiltaan rinnakkainen linja.

----------


## Albert

> Pitää muistaa, että istumapaikkakapasiteetti on paljon pienempi eli lännessä kutakuinkin sen verran, että kaikki pääsevät istumaan. 
> Ylikapasiteettia ei vaikuta olevan mitenkään valtavasti. Pakkoseisominen ei ole hyvää palvelua.


Idässä seistään huipputunteina aivan pakosta nykyään jo. Tulevaisuudessa pienikin viivästys nelivaunuisilla junilla, niin saavat unohtaa aikataulut pitkäksi aikaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Pitää muistaa, että istumapaikkakapasiteetti on paljon pienempi eli lännessä kutakuinkin sen verran, että kaikki pääsevät istumaan. Toki henkilöitä, jotka haluavat seisoakin on, mutta kyllä minun mielestäni nykyaikaisissa joukkoliikenneratkaisuissa pitää tarjota halukkaille istumapaikat silloin kun matka-aika on muutamaa minuuttia pidempi.
> 
> Ylikapasiteettia ei vaikuta olevan mitenkään valtavasti. Pakkoseisominen ei ole hyvää palvelua.


Kai ne ovat sitten nämä Suomen erityisolosuhteet jotka aiheuttavat sen, että aamu/iltapäiväruuhkassa kaikkien pitää päästä istumaan ja päivällä/illalla ajellaan tyhjillä junilla.

----------


## petteri

> Kai ne ovat sitten nämä Suomen erityisolosuhteet jotka aiheuttavat sen, että aamu/iltapäiväruuhkassa kaikkien pitää päästä istumaan ja päivällä/illalla ajellaan tyhjillä junilla.


Jos auton kanssa halutaan kilpailla, niin kyllä joukkoliikenteessä pitää olla tarjottavana istumapaikkoja suurelle osalle niistä, jotka haluavat istua. 

Vai millaiselta mainoslauseelta kuulostaa:

"Käytä joukkoliikennettä, niin saat seisoa täydessä vaunussa."

----------


## kouvo

> Jos auton kanssa halutaan kilpailla, niin kyllä joukkoliikenteessä pitää olla tarjottavana istumapaikkoja suurelle osalle niistä, jotka haluavat istua. 
> 
> Vai millaiselta mainoslauseelta kuulostaa:
> 
> "Käytä joukkoliikennettä, niin saat seisoa täydessä vaunussa."


Onhan se tietysti kaunis ajatus että kaikille tarjotaan istumapaikka, mutta joukkoliikenteen talouden kannalta tuskin kovin realistinen (metron tapauksessa raha tosin ei tunnu näyttelevän mitään roolia). Toisaalta se mikä näissä teoreettisissa istumapaikoissa voitetaan hävitään moninkertaisesti liityntäliikenteen haitoissa kilpailussa yksityisautoilua vastaan.

----------


## risukasa

Jos joukkoliikenteessä voitaisiin periä ruuhkalisä, voitaisiin sen vastineeksi sitten ostaa lisää kalustoa seisomaan hiljaiset ajat eli tarjota vaikka kaikille istumapaikka myös ruuhkassa. Mutta tällä hetkellä ei ole varaa pyytää ruuhkamaksua joukkoliikenteessä, koska on pelko että menetetään kulkumuoto-osuutta autoilulle. Ehkä autoilijoiden ruuhkamaksun saavuttua voitaisiin tätäkin miettiä uusiksi. Mutta koska joukkoliikenne tällä hetkellä pitää tuottaa mahdollisimman tasaisin kustannuksin läpi päivän, niin ruuhkakapasiteetin pitää olla edullista seisomakapasiteettia.

Metrossa voidaan kuitenkin modulaarisuuden ansiosta pitää aika runsasta istumapaikkaosuutta, koska junan pituutta lisätessä kuljettajakulu pysyy vakiona.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Idässä seistään huipputunteina aivan pakosta nykyään jo. Tulevaisuudessa pienikin viivästys nelivaunuisilla junilla, niin saavat unohtaa aikataulut pitkäksi aikaa.


Juuri tämä on yksi keskeinen argumentti sille, miksi ei pidä mitoittaa järjestelmää hetimiten äärimmilleen. HKL on alentanut vaunukohtaisia mitoituskapasiteetteja, jotta totuudelle olisi pelivaraa laskelmissa, mutta liikennehäiriöille tätä samaa ei haluta metron kanssa ymmärtää.

Tällä hetkellähän metron minimivuoroväliä eli 2,5 min on ajettu aina, kun selvitetään liikennettä jonkin häiriön jälkeen. Kuten alkuviikosta kun pummit pakenivat tunneliin ja liikenne katkesi. Aikataulun mukaiseen 4 minuuttiin nähden on siis pelivaraa 37 %. Suunnitellussa lyhennetyssä järjestelmässä tällaista pelivaraa ei ole. Jos minimi on 2 min. ja normaaliliikenne 2,5 min, varaa on 20 %.




> Pikaratikka on kuitenkin vähän enemmän kuin 20% halvempi toteuttaa verrattuna metroon. Jos käy niin hyvin, että ratikkaratkaisu tukehtuu liikennevirtoihinsa, on järkevän hintaista toteuttaa huippualueiltaan rinnakkainen linja.


Aivan. Miksi rakentaa kalliilla, jos se mitä tarvitaan, saadaan huomattavasti halvemmalla. No, voihan ratikan tehdän Espooseen myös silloin, kun alimitoitetun metron ongelmat tulevat vastaan.  :Smile:  Olennaista hölmöilyähän tässä laitureiden lyhentämisessä on se, että pitkillä asemilla ilman kuljettajattomuuden lisäkuluja olisi saatu halvempi metro, jolla on suurempi kapasiteetti ja pelivara kuin sillä, mitä nyt ollaan tekemässä.




> Ei myöskään pitäisi edes sanoa, että "Länsimetro on kannattamaton", jos argumenttina on YHTALI-laskelma, johon ei itse usko. Pitäisi silloin sanoa, että virallisten laskelmien mukaan on näin.


Riippuu siitä, mihin suuntaan YHTALIn virheen arvioi olevan. Länsimetro Oy esitti toukokuussa 2008 H/K-luvuksi 0,7 hintaan 714 M siten, että käytettiin RaideYVA:n aikaan laskettuja ylioptimistisia hyötylukuja ilman Koivusaaren aseman vaikutuksia. En usko tähän esitettyyn lukuun, koska edes YHTALI-menetelmän mukaan oikein laskettu H/K-luku on vielä huonompi.

Kiinteistötaloutta ei ole viranomaisten toimesta julkisesti laskettu, mutta siitä huolimatta Espoon toimialajohtaja esittää julkisuudessa, että metron kustannukset katetaan kiinteistötuloilla. Ainakaan yleiskaavan mukaisilla kerrosaloilla tämä ei ole mahdollista (ks. TramWestin sivu, jossa asiaa on arvioitu). Toimialajohtajalla voi tietenkin olla pöydällään suunnitelmia lisärakentamisesta yleiskaavaan nähden, mutta niiden käyttäminen perusteluina taitanee ylittää jo toimivallan.




> Henkilökohtaisesti argumentoin nykyään mieluiten myönteiseen suuntaan...


Niin minäkin yritin. Kykenen kyllä myöntämään hävinneeni siinä, että Espooseen olisi rakennettu tarkoituksenmukainen raideliikenneratkaisu kuten TramWest, mutta nyt pitäisi sitten myöntää häviö siinäkin, että Espooseen olisi rakennettu kunnollinen metro. Väliäkös minulle helsinkiläisenä olisi sillä, miten espoolaiset rahansa käyttävät. Mutta seudullisessa tappiontasauksessa tiedän jo pääseväni maksamaan espoolaisten jätevedenpuhdistamoakin, joten ei näitä hölmöilyjä karkuun pääse.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Idässä seistään huipputunteina aivan pakosta nykyään jo. Tulevaisuudessa pienikin viivästys nelivaunuisilla junilla, niin saavat unohtaa aikataulut pitkäksi aikaa.


Miten pitkiä matkoja metrossa yleensä seistään ruuhka-aikaan? Ainakin lähijunissa on niin että Helsingistä (tai pikemmin Pasilasta lähdettyä) juna on hyvin täysi seuraavat 2-4 asemaväliä, mutta sen jälkeen alkaa istumapaikkoja löytyä kun juna purkautuu aika ripeästi. Vastaavasti aamuruuhkassa seisomaan joutuvat pääasiassa ne jotka nouevat kyytiin parilla kolmella viimeisellä asemalla ennen Helsingin keskustaa. Mielestäni se että joutuu seisomaan 5 minuuttia ei ole katastrofi. Mutta jos Stadissa metro alkaa täyttyä niin paljon että se alkaa muistuttaa Tokion tai Moskovan  metroa niin sitten tulee ahtaat paikat. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:46 ----------




> Jos joukkoliikenteessä voitaisiin periä ruuhkalisä, voitaisiin sen vastineeksi sitten ostaa lisää kalustoa seisomaan hiljaiset ajat eli tarjota vaikka kaikille istumapaikka myös ruuhkassa. Mutta tällä hetkellä ei ole varaa pyytää ruuhkamaksua joukkoliikenteessä, koska on pelko että menetetään kulkumuoto-osuutta autoilulle. Ehkä autoilijoiden ruuhkamaksun saavuttua voitaisiin tätäkin miettiä uusiksi. Mutta koska joukkoliikenne tällä hetkellä pitää tuottaa mahdollisimman tasaisin kustannuksin läpi päivän, niin ruuhkakapasiteetin pitää olla edullista seisomakapasiteettia.
> 
> Metrossa voidaan kuitenkin modulaarisuuden ansiosta pitää aika runsasta istumapaikkaosuutta, koska junan pituutta lisätessä kuljettajakulu pysyy vakiona.


Matkakortin arvolla maksettaessa oli ainakin pari vuotta sitten eri hinnat ruuhka-aikaan ja hiljaiseen aikaan. Eli se idea ruuhkamaksusta joukkoliikenteessä ei ole mikään uusi, ja luulen että monessa kaupungissa maailmalla sitä harrastetaan ihan laajalti. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:51 ----------




> Onhan se tietysti kaunis ajatus että kaikille tarjotaan istumapaikka, mutta joukkoliikenteen talouden kannalta tuskin kovin realistinen (metron tapauksessa raha tosin ei tunnu näyttelevän mitään roolia). Toisaalta se mikä näissä teoreettisissa istumapaikoissa voitetaan hävitään moninkertaisesti liityntäliikenteen haitoissa kilpailussa yksityisautoilua vastaan.


Metro (tai muu suuren kapasiteetin raideliikenne) liityntäliikenteen kanssa tarjoaa paremmin pelivaraa ruuhkatilanteiden hanskaamiseen kuin suoriin yhteyksiin perustuva järjestelmä. Ks esimerkkini millainen kapasiteetti eri vaihtoehdoilla jos on esim 15000 matkuatajaa/tunti. Jos on käytettävissä vain suorat bussit, niin vaikka niitä busseja ajettaisiin lähes yhtenä nauhana, on todennäköisyys silti suuri että juuri se bussi joka menee sinne minne itse on menossa, on täysi eikä mahdu kyytiin, ja myös seuraava, ja myös seuraava, eli odotusajat voivat venyä pitkiksi ja usko loppua sellaisiin järjestelyihin joissa joukkoliikenteen päälinjat hoidetaan vain busseilla. On omaa kokemusta asiasta.

Metro tai vastaava suuren kapasiteetin raideliikenne pystyy lähes aina imemän kaikki samalle lähdölle pyrkivät matkustajat,  ja liityntäbussilinjat ajavat aina riittävällä kapasiteetilla koska kulkevat väljemimmin rakennetuila asuinalueilla joissa kuormitus on paljon tasaisempaa kuin kaupunkien keskustoissa ja suurilla työpaikkakeskittymillä joita palvelee paremmin metro. Kulkuneuvosta toiseen vaihtaminen on arkipäivää työmatkaliikenteessä myös pelkästään busseilla ja raitiovaunuila toimivissa järjestelmissä. Jos aikataulut natsaavat vaihdoissa ei se ole tervejalkaiselle työikäiselle ongelma. Jos vaihtaminen koetaan ongelmaksi metroliikenteessä niin ptää syyt etsiä aikataulujen synkronoinnissa ja vaihtoasemien jalankulkujärjestelyissä, ei metrossa.

Harva joukkoliikennejärjestelmä pystyy nopeudessa kilpailemaan henkilöautojen kanssa, ellei kyseessä ole ihan ruuhhaisimmasta keskustasta tai paikoista joissa pysäköintipaikat ovat kortilla. Se että kulkee säännöllisesti matkansa joukkolikenteellä henkilöauton sijaan on monen tekijän summa. Jos metrot tai vastaavat olisivat täysin susia niin ei niillä matkustettaisi juuri ollenkaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> No, voihan ratikan tehdän Espooseen myös silloin, kun alimitoitetun metron ongelmat tulevat vastaan.


Skenaario vuodelle 2016: Länsimetron rakentamisessa ylitettiin budjetti vakuuttavin luvuin, mutta linja on osoittautunut odottamattoman suureksi menestykseksi ja junat ovat täynnä. Raidejokeri on saatu toteutetuksi suuressa kunnallispoliittisessa ehtiväisyyden puuskassa, samoin Topeliuksenkadun rata ja Munkkivuoren raitiotie. Metron ajoittaisesta ruuhkautumisesta johtuvia aikatauluongelmia esitetään korjattavaksi pidentämällä junia ja Länsimetron asemia, mutta operaation hintalappu järkyttää poliitikkoja syvästi eikä vasta-avattua Länsimetroa haluta saman tien sulkea töiden takia vuosikausiksi. Tilannetta helpottamaan päätetään rakentaa TramWestin linja 506 Suurpelto-Tapiola-Aalto-opisto-Kuusisaari-Meilahti-Pasila-Viikki.

----------


## 339-DF

> Skenaario vuodelle 2016:


Pitäisin tätä hyvinkin mahdollisena, jopa todennäköisenä, jos nyt metro noin nopeasti valmistuu.

Mutta metro ei silti tule täyteen vaikka matkustajamääräennusteet ylittyvätkin, on siellä sen verran tyhjää. Ensialkuun voidaan esim. ajaa kaikki junat Matinkylään asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten pitkiä matkoja metrossa yleensä seistään ruuhka-aikaan?


Usein istumapaikat on käytetty jo Itäkeskuksessa ja Herttoniemessä ei kukaan pääse istumaan, ellei onnistu kiilaamaan satunnaisen poistujan penkille. Mutta käytävällä seissyt ehtii ensin. Eli vilkkaimpien liityntäasemien käyttäjistä suurin osa matkustaa metrossa seisten. Sörkässä alkaa tulla tilaa, mutta moni seissyt jatkaa seisten edelleen. Korostan sitä, että seisten matkustaminen metrossa tai ratikassa ei ole ollenkaan sama asia kuin bussissa. Moni jopa lukee seisten metrossa. Pystyssä pysyy jos vain voi nojata, bussissa on pidettävä kiinni mieluiten kaksin käsin.

Niin muuten, seisotaanhan autoissakin. Nimittäin ruuhkissa.  :Wink: 




> Harva joukkoliikennejärjestelmä pystyy nopeudessa kilpailemaan henkilöautojen kanssa...


Itse asiassa juuri päin vastoin, siksi täällä on kehätiet tukossa. Oikeastaan todistat itse itseasi vastaan korostaessasi liityntälinjaston kapasiteetin joustovaraa. Se sama ominaisuus kuin liityntäliikenteessä on hajautetussa joukkoliikenneverkossa mutta kaikkialla. Kuin myös hajautettuna toimivassa katu- ja tieverkossa, mikä tekee autoilusta houkuttelevan.




> Jos metrot tai vastaavat olisivat täysin susia niin ei niillä matkustettaisi juuri ollenkaan.


Tämä ei kyllä todista mitään suuntaan eikä toiseen. Milläs muulla Itä-Helsingistä tullaan keskustaan kuin metrolla, on se susi tai ei? Tai millä muulla matkustat vaikka Pariisin keskustassa kuin metrolla? Eivätkä metron kelvottomaksi todistamisessa auta, että voi luetella tuhansia kaupunkeja, joissa ei ole metroa. Järjestelmävalintaa ei tee matkustava kuluttaja vaan kaavoittaja ja liikennesuunnittelija. Kuluttaja sopeutuu siihen mitä tarjotaan, kun valinnan varaa ei ole.

Antero

PS: Rainerin lainauksessa harva tarkoittaa tiheän vastakohtaa, ei usean vastakohtaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:46 ----------




> Mutta metro ei silti tule täyteen vaikka matkustajamääräennusteet ylittyvätkin, on siellä sen verran tyhjää. Ensialkuun voidaan esim. ajaa kaikki junat Matinkylään asti.


Ongelmahan ei olekaan metron kuormitus Espoossa vaan Itä-Helsingissä. Mutta myös Espoon puolella voi tulla ahdasta, jos sinne rakennetaan niin paljon, että rakennusoikeuden myynnillä ja kaavoitusmaksuilla katetaan metron rakentaminen.

Idässä onneksi tämä rinnakkainen joukkoliikennepalvelu toteutuu Laajasalon ratikan myötä. Oli se otettu huomioon ja kapasiteetin alennuksen todistelussakin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> PS: Rainerin lainauksessa harva tarkoittaa tiheän vastakohtaa, ei usean vastakohtaa.


En kyllä taroittanut niin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Jos joukkoliikenteessä voitaisiin periä ruuhkalisä, voitaisiin sen vastineeksi sitten ostaa lisää kalustoa seisomaan hiljaiset ajat eli tarjota vaikka kaikille istumapaikka myös ruuhkassa. Mutta tällä hetkellä ei ole varaa pyytää ruuhkamaksua joukkoliikenteessä, koska on pelko että menetetään kulkumuoto-osuutta autoilulle. Ehkä autoilijoiden ruuhkamaksun saavuttua voitaisiin tätäkin miettiä uusiksi. Mutta koska joukkoliikenne tällä hetkellä pitää tuottaa mahdollisimman tasaisin kustannuksin läpi päivän, niin ruuhkakapasiteetin pitää olla edullista seisomakapasiteettia.


Tämä on tiedossa myöskin tahoilla, jotka tuota hinnoittelua miettivät. Sinänsä ruuhka-aikaan tulisi periä korkeampia tariffeja, jotta kysyntä tasoittuisi. Infra kun aina pitää maksaa enemmän tai vähemmän huippukysynnän mukaan, mutta tulot muodostuvat lähinnä keskimääräisen kysynnän mukaan.

Ongelma on siinä, että jos tuota ei autoliikenteellä toteuteta, niin silloin sen toteuttaminen joukkoliikenteessäkin on vaikeaa ristijoustojen vuoksi.




> Metrossa voidaan kuitenkin modulaarisuuden ansiosta pitää aika runsasta istumapaikkaosuutta, koska junan pituutta lisätessä kuljettajakulu pysyy vakiona.


Tämä on tavallaan totta (ei tosin ilmeisesti Länsimetron tapauksessa), mutta toisaalta metron kaltaisen järeän järjestelmän kiinteät kustannukset ovat huomattavan kalliit, mikä kärjistää tätä kysynnän vaihtelusta johtuvaa ongelmaa. Kuljettajakustannukset kuitenkin ovat muuttuvia kustannuksia siinä mielessä, että ne joustavat kysynnän mukaan : ruuhka-ajaksi voidaan palkata enemmän kuljettajia. Olkoonkin, että mm. työajat ja lainsäädäntö tätäkin jossain määrin rajoittaa.

Tämähän nähdään myös esimerkiksi Helsingin metrossa siinä, että yöaikaan junia ei kannata ajaa, vaan busseilla mennään.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä ei kyllä todista mitään suuntaan eikä toiseen. Milläs muulla Itä-Helsingistä tullaan keskustaan kuin metrolla, on se susi tai ei? Tai millä muulla matkustat vaikka Pariisin keskustassa kuin metrolla? Eivätkä metron kelvottomaksi todistamisessa auta, että voi luetella tuhansia kaupunkeja, joissa ei ole metroa. Järjestelmävalintaa ei tee matkustava kuluttaja vaan kaavoittaja ja liikennesuunnittelija. Kuluttaja sopeutuu siihen mitä tarjotaan, kun valinnan varaa ei ole.


Eikö muuten bussilinjalla 16 pääse Herttoniemestä keskustaan enää?

Joka tapauksessa rautatelähiliikenteen linjojen varrella on valinnanvaraa junan ja bussin välillä. Vaikka bussi kulkee ilman vaihtoja tai suoremmin niin junat ovat suositumpia. 

Kannatan sellaista järjestelyä että vaikka on metro tai vastaava, niin jätetään jokunen bussilinja rinnalle, jonka pääteasema keskustassa on jokin "perinteinen" paikka kuten keskeinen tori tms, eikä keskustan päämetroasema.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Kulkuneuvosta toiseen vaihtaminen on arkipäivää työmatkaliikenteessä myös pelkästään busseilla ja raitiovaunuila toimivissa järjestelmissä. Jos aikataulut natsaavat vaihdoissa ei se ole tervejalkaiselle työikäiselle ongelma. Jos vaihtaminen koetaan ongelmaksi metroliikenteessä niin ptää syyt etsiä aikataulujen synkronoinnissa ja vaihtoasemien jalankulkujärjestelyissä, ei metrossa.


Kulkuneuvosta toiseen vaihtaminen saman matkan aikana on kuitenkin suhteellisen vaivalloista ja suurin osa ihmisistä todennäköisesti valitsisi mieluummin hieman pidemmän matka-ajan kuin enemmän vaihtoja. Sujuvan vaihtoyhteyden järjestäminen pintaliikenteen ja tunnelimetron välillä on jo lähtökohtaisesti hankalaa, koska se automaattisesti sisältää tasonvaihdon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämähän nähdään myös esimerkiksi Helsingin metrossa siinä, että yöaikaan junia ei kannata ajaa, vaan busseilla mennään.


Minä olen kyllä kuullut sellaisia selityksiä metroliikenteen aikaiselle lopettamiselle, että se on vartiointi joka maksaa, ja että metron huolto -/siivoustöitä tehdään koko yön.

Kuvittelisin että kun metro alkaa kulkea länteenkin, niin linjan luonne muuttuu sellaiseksi että sitä kannattaisi liikennöidä edes puoleenyöhön asti. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti pitää laittaa yöbussit  ajamaan heilurina keskustan läpi. Kun nämä vaihtoehdot laitetaan vastakkain niin voi punnita mikä tulee edullisemmaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Joka tapauksessa rautatelähiliikenteen linjojen varrella on valinnanvaraa junan ja bussin välillä. Vaikka bussi kulkee ilman vaihtoja tai suoremmin niin junat ovat suositumpia.


Nämä nyt eivät ole suoranaisesti vaihtoehtoja toisilleen, vaan bussilinjat palvelevat asemien välisiä alueita, joita ei (vielä) ole liitetty osaksi (toimivaa) liityntäjärjestelmää.




> Kannatan sellaista järjestelyä että vaikka on metro tai vastaava, niin jätetään jokunen bussilinja rinnalle, jonka pääteasema keskustassa on jokin "perinteinen" paikka kuten keskeinen tori tms, eikä keskustan päämetroasema.


Taitaa länsimetron jälkeen olla rahat aika finaalissa tällaista palvelua varten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kulkuneuvosta toiseen vaihtaminen saman matkan aikana on kuitenkin suhteellisen vaivalloista ja suurin osa ihmisistä todennäköisesti valitsisi mieluummin hieman pidemmän matka-ajan kuin enemmän vaihtoja. Sujuvan vaihtoyhteyden järjestäminen pintaliikenteen ja tunnelimetron välillä on jo lähtökohtaisesti hankalaa, koska se automaattisesti sisältää tasonvaihdon.


Pintaliiikenteen vaihtopaikoissa saattaa joutua kanssa vaihtamaan tasoa ja kävelemään tosi pitkiä matkoja jos on ylitettävä moottoritie tai vastaavantyyppinen leveä väylä.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Pintaliiikenteen vaihtopaikoissa saattaa joutua kanssa vaihtamaan tasoa ja kävelemään tosi pitkiä matkoja jos on ylitettävä moottoritie tai vastaavantyyppinen leveä väylä.


Toki näin, harvemmin kuitenkin päävaihtosuuntien kesken. Länsimetroon vaihdettaessa tasoa vaihdetaan aina.

----------


## MMH

Joskus aamulla on joutunut seisomaan jo Puotilassa. Iltapäivällä harvemmin joutuu seisomaan ja jos joutuu niin yleensä keskustasta Herttoniemeen. Syksyllä lyhyessä nokkajunassa oli aina tiivis tunnelma, muutei yhtä tiivis kuin esim. Brysselissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toki näin, harvemmin kuitenkin päävaihtosuuntien kesken. Länsimetroon vaihdettaessa tasoa vaihdetaan aina.


Jos matkan suunta kääntyy vaihtopaikassa 90 astetta niin on 50/50 mahdollisuus että pysäkki jolta jatkoyteys lähtee on toisella puolen tietä. ja mitä suuremmaksi "asteluku" kasvaa niin sen todennäköisemmin.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Jos matkan suunta kääntyy vaihtopaikassa 90 astetta niin on 50/50 mahdollisuus että pysäkki jolta jatkoyteys lähtee on toisella puolen tietä. ja mitä suuremmaksi "asteluku" kasvaa niin sen todennäköisemmin.


Tämän vuoksi kirjoitinkin päävaihtosuunnista. Luonnollisesti tasonvaihdon sisältävällä vaihtopaikalla jollekin aina nousee se huonompi arpa. Tuskinpa pääkaupunkiseudulta kuitenkaan löytyy kovin montaa tasonvaihdon sisältävää merkittävää pintajoukkoliikenteen vaihtopaikkaa, jossa suurin osa vaihtajista joutuu oikeasti tämän tasonvaihdon suorittamaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämän vuoksi kirjoitinkin päävaihtosuunnista. Luonnollisesti tasonvaihdon sisältävällä vaihtopaikalla jollekin aina nousee se huonompi arpa. Tuskinpa pääkaupunkiseudulta kuitenkaan löytyy kovin montaa tasonvaihdon sisältävää merkittävää pintajoukkoliikenteen vaihtopaikkaa, jossa suurin osa vaihtajista joutuu oikeasti tämän tasonvaihdon suorittamaan.


Isossa bussi- tai raitiotieverkostossa on paljon paikkoja joissa nopein yhteys edellyttäisi vaihtoa tällaisissa paikoissa, mutta psykologia toimii niin että ihmiset yrittävät välttää niitä ja valitsevat mielumin joko toisen linjan jossa ei tarvitse vaihtaa niin, tai ajavat toiselle paikalle missä on helpompi vaihtaa, vaikka matka hidatuisi. Ne joilla on mahdollisuus taas kulkevat  mieluiten sellaiset matkat autolla. 

Joka tapauksessa sellaiset solmukohdat joissa vaihto tapahtuu kokonaan ulkona, ja siihen sisältyy epävarmuustekijöitä, houkuttelevat kaikkein vähiten. Metrosta toiseen kulkuneuvoon vaihto on useimmiten pyritty järjestämään edes säältä suojassa ja tasonvaihto ainakin kun mennään ylöspäin tai korkeuseroa on enemmän kuin yksi kerros,  useimmiten liukuportailla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Joka tapauksessa sellaiset solmukohdat joissa vaihto tapahtuu kokonaan ulkona, ja siihen sisältyy epävarmuustekijöitä, houkuttelevat kaikkein vähiten. Metrosta toiseen kulkuneuvoon vaihto on useimmiten pyritty järjestämään edes säältä suojassa ja tasonvaihto ainakin kun mennään ylöspäin tai korkeuseroa on enemmän kuin yksi kerros,  useimmiten liukuportailla.


Tuosta on hyvänä esimerkkinä matkat Otaniemi-Tapiola-Keilalahti alueelta pääradan suuntaan. Nykyään suuri osa matkustajista vaihtaa keskustassa, vaikka Pasilan tai Oulunkylän vaihdot muodostaisivat paperilla nopeamman yhteyden. Hyvin tiheä bussiliikenne keskustaan, kävely tai vaihto metroon Ruoholahdessa ja junaan rautatieasemalla muodostaa luotettavimman yhteyden, jossa suuren osan päivää aikatauluja ei tarvita.

Länsimetro siirtänee sitten lähes kaikki vaihdot länsiväylän suunnasta pääradan suuntaan keskustaan. Keskustassahan voi vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä kuivin jaloin.

----------


## kouvo

> Isossa bussi- tai raitiotieverkostossa on paljon paikkoja joissa nopein yhteys edellyttäisi vaihtoa tällaisissa paikoissa, mutta psykologia toimii niin että ihmiset yrittävät välttää niitä ja valitsevat mielumin joko toisen linjan jossa ei tarvitse vaihtaa niin, tai ajavat toiselle paikalle missä on helpompi vaihtaa, vaikka matka hidatuisi. Ne joilla on mahdollisuus taas kulkevat  mieluiten sellaiset matkat autolla.


Ylläoleva lienee aikalailla linjassa allaolevan kanssa.




> Kulkuneuvosta toiseen vaihtaminen saman matkan aikana on kuitenkin suhteellisen vaivalloista ja suurin osa ihmisistä todennäköisesti valitsisi mieluummin hieman pidemmän matka-ajan kuin enemmän vaihtoja. Sujuvan vaihtoyhteyden järjestäminen pintaliikenteen ja tunnelimetron välillä on jo lähtökohtaisesti hankalaa, koska se automaattisesti sisältää tasonvaihdon.

----------


## Kari

> Tämähän nähdään myös esimerkiksi Helsingin metrossa siinä, että yöaikaan junia ei kannata ajaa, vaan busseilla mennään.





> Minä olen kyllä kuullut sellaisia selityksiä metroliikenteen aikaiselle lopettamiselle, että se on vartiointi joka maksaa, ja että metron huolto -/siivoustöitä tehdään koko yön.


Niin, tuo riippunee vähän määritelmästä, etkä mitkä ovat kiinteitä kustannuksia ja mitkä muuttuvia, tarkalleen ottaenhan tuo aukiolosta aiheutuva kustannus on myöskin muuttuva, mutta aukiolon mukaan; ei siis samalla tavoin käyttäjämäärien suhteen, kuten bussilla (bussivuoroja voi aina harventaa, jolloin palkka- ja polttoainekulut joustavat käyttäjämäärän mukaan). Eli vaikuttaisi siltä, että tiettyä vuoroväliä harvemmin ei kannata ajaa, koska asemien aukiolosta aiheutuvat kustannukset tulevat suuriksi suhteessa käyttäjämääriin. Epäilen, että syynä on myös se, että metroissa varmaankin esiintyisi yöaikana enemmän häiriökäyttäytymistä kuin busseissa (meillä kun on 

Mutta pointti oli siinä, että mitä "kevyempi" järjestelmä on(=mitä vähemmän kiinteitä kustannuksia järjestelmän pyörittäminen vie), sitä paremmin se joustaa kysynnän mukaan.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ylläoleva lienee aikalailla linjassa allaolevan kanssa.


Periaatteessa joo, mutta mun viestissäni oli sellainen vivahde että kynnys ottaa oma auto alle madaltuu jos matka pitenee liikaa siksi että vaihto paikassa jossa se sujuisi nopeiten on hankala tai siihen sisältyy liikaa epävarmuustekijöitä. 

Maailmalla on varmaan miljoonia mielipiteitä mikä vaihtopaikka ja mikä kulkuneuvo on huono ja mikä hyvä. Kokemus on ainakin osoittanut että miespuolisia matkustajia on suhteessa paljon enemmän metrossa ja junissa kuin busseissa, mikä juoruaisi siitä että ns nopea raideliikenne houkuttelee paremmin sellaisia joilla olisi oma auton käyttömahdllisuus. Toisalta olen myös kuullut kommentteja naisilta joilla on rahaa ja vaatimukset korkealla,  että metrojen ja junien sivottomuuden vuoksi he eivät jalalla niihin astu. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:34 ----------




> Niin, tuo riippunee vähän määritelmästä, etkä mitkä ovat kiinteitä kustannuksia ja mitkä muuttuvia, tarkalleen ottaenhan tuo aukiolosta aiheutuva kustannus on myöskin muuttuva, mutta aukiolon mukaan; ei siis samalla tavoin käyttäjämäärien suhteen, kuten bussilla (bussivuoroja voi aina harventaa, jolloin palkka- ja polttoainekulut joustavat käyttäjämäärän mukaan). Eli vaikuttaisi siltä, että tiettyä vuoroväliä harvemmin ei kannata ajaa, koska asemien aukiolosta aiheutuvat kustannukset tulevat suuriksi suhteessa käyttäjämääriin. Epäilen, että syynä on myös se, että metroissa varmaankin esiintyisi yöaikana enemmän häiriökäyttäytymistä kuin busseissa (meillä kun on 
> 
> Mutta pointti oli siinä, että mitä "kevyempi" järjestelmä on(=mitä vähemmän kiinteitä kustannuksia järjestelmän pyörittäminen vie), sitä paremmin se joustaa kysynnän mukaan.


Näinhän se on. 

Jossain toisessa ketjussa ehdotin että jos metro kulkisi yölläkin, niin kaikkia asemia ei tarvitsisi pitää auki. Metroliikenteen jatkaminen viikonpäivästä riippuen  n klo 0100-0300 asti voisi olla hyvinkin suosittua sitten kun länsimetro on otettu käyttöön, koska se tarjoaisi aivan toisenlaiset yhteydet suurkaupungin yössä liikkuville kuin mitä nykyinen tarjonta on. Koska yöaikaan matkustamisesta peritään joka tapauksessa tuplahinta niin ei se niin kannattamatonta voi olla. Jokaisella asemalla joka pidetään auki voisi pyöriä yhdistetty lipuntarkastus/vartiointipartio niin kenellekään ei lipun leimaaminen unohdu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ViviP

Minä toivon todella, ettei metro siirry ikinä yöliikenteeseen. Silloin käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto päästä kotiin on kävellä epämääräiseltä asema-alueelta yöllä kotiin se kilsa-pari, ja kaikki naiset ovat varmasti samaa mieltä kanssani, ettei se ole houkuttelevaa tai vaihtoehto lainkaan.  Eikä asemien liepeillä ole miellyttävää odottaa loppumatkaa varten about tuntia jotain liityntäbussiakaan. 

Yöbussilla pääsee sentään parin sadan metrin päähän kotiovelta, eikä asemalla notkuvista potentiaalisesti vaarallisista tyypeistä ole harmia.

Tässä maassa on täysin turha haaveilla, että yöllä jokaisella asemalla notkuisi jotain lipuntarkastaja- tai turvapartioita. Jos niitä on niin paljon, että ne poistaisivat ongelman eli turvattomuuden tunteen, tulisi se niin kalliiksi, että kaupunkien olisi halvempaa piffata naisille taksikyyti asemalta kotiin.

Itse olin jo melkein sopeutunut ajatukseen länsimetrosta. Nyt kun sattui Rautatientorin tulva, olen todella alkanut pohtia merenpohjalla kulkevan tunnelin ahdistavuutta. Siitä ei ollut sitten pitkäkään matka kaivaa muistilokeroista kaikki ei niin mukavat sattumat kaikenkarvaisten asemien ja myöhäisillan/yön yhdistelmäkäyttöön liittyen.

Avaudunpa vielä sen verran, että olen nyt puolisen vuotta joka arkipäivä ajanut metrolla muutaman pysäkinvälin. Kuvittelenko vain, vai haiseeko vaunuissa virtsa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä toivon todella, ettei metro siirry ikinä yöliikenteeseen. Silloin käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto päästä kotiin on kävellä epämääräiseltä asema-alueelta yöllä kotiin se kilsa-pari, ja kaikki naiset ovat varmasti samaa mieltä kanssani, ettei se ole houkuttelevaa tai vaihtoehto lainkaan.  Eikä asemien liepeillä ole miellyttävää odottaa loppumatkaa varten about tuntia jotain liityntäbussiakaan.


Mun takaa-ajatus ei olisi korvata koko nykyinen yöbussiliikenne metrolla ja liityntäbussein, vaan esim niin että metron liikennöintiakiaa pidennettäisiin arki-iltoina n klo 2400-0100 asti ja viikonloppuisin mahdollisesti pidemmälle. Kaikkia metroasemia ei pidettäisi auki, eli kustannuksia voisi säästä pitämälllä esim Kaisaniemi ja Kamppi kiinni, niin että Rautatientori olis keskustan ainoa auki oleva. Myös sellaiset pienemmät kuten Koivusaari ja Kalasatama voisivat yöllä olla kiinni. 

Joka tapauksessa minun idea olisi senkaltainen että yöbussejakin ajaisi etelä-Espooseen mutta ei ihan samaa reittiä kuin nykyiset eikä metron kanssa ihan päällekkäin, eli esim Munkkiniemen tai Leppävaaran kautta. Myös Itä-Helsinkiin voisi ajaa yöbusseja vaikka metro kulkisi yöllä,mutta eri reittejä esim yhdistämällä Viikin yöbussit niihin. Sellaisiin keskeisiin paikkoihin jossa liityntäbussi kulkisi metrosta yöllä, esim Matinkylä ja Itäkeskus, aikataulut synkronoitaisiin niin että odottaa ei tarvitsisi pitkään. Ja vartiointi järjestetäisiin todella sellaiseksi että ihmisetpanevat merkille että rettelöinti ei kannata. 




> Yöbussilla pääsee sentään parin sadan metrin päähän kotiovelta, eikä asemalla notkuvista potentiaalisesti vaarallisista tyypeistä ole harmia.


Miten tavallista se oikein on että naiset ylipäänsä liikkuvat yöaikaanl ähiöissä  yksin julkisilla, oli sitten kyse bussi, juna, ratikka tai metro? Silloin kun itse olen liikkunut yöllä niin ne naiset jotka ovat olleet liikkeellä ovat useimmiten liikkuneet porukoissa.




> Itse olin jo melkein sopeutunut ajatukseen länsimetrosta. Nyt kun sattui Rautatientorin tulva, olen todella alkanut pohtia merenpohjalla kulkevan tunnelin ahdistavuutta.


Nykyinenkin metro kulkee veden alla Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen välillä. Ihmiset eivät kuitenkaan noteeraa sitä millään tavalla.

Se vesijohtorikko oli sellaine sattuma joka "ei olisi pitänyt tapahtua" koska johtuo kulki oassa betonikanavassaan, mutta kanavassa oli "outoja reikiä" joita ei olisi pitänyt olla olemassa, ja siitä tulva metroasemalla. Kyseine vesijohtorikko olisi yhtä hyvin voinut sattua Kampin bussiterminaalisssa tai siinä tunnelissa jota pitkin bussit ajavat siitä pois. Kuitenkin vesijohtorikoissa ihmisille ei satu yleensä sen pahempia vahinkoja kuin että jalat kastuu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Kuvittelenko vain, vai haiseeko vaunuissa virtsa?


ja *PYH* sinne westendeihin!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt kun sattui Rautatientorin tulva, olen todella alkanut pohtia merenpohjalla kulkevan tunnelin ahdistavuutta.


Metrotunneli kulkee peruskalliossa merenpohjaa reilusti syvemmällä. Meren vyöryminen sinne vaatisi Hollywood-tehoste-ekspertin taikatemppuja. Merenpinnan alla on paljon rauhallisempaa ja koko ajan tasainen lämpötila, joten riskitekijöitä tunnelin kunnolle on paljon vähemmän.

Maailmalla kulkee lukuisia metroja ja junia vesien alitse. Metroissa on kyllä kuollut ihmisiä tulipaloissa ja raiteilta suistumisissa, mutta tuskin yhtäkään on hukkunut. Paljon todennäköisempää olisi varmasti metrojunan suistua Kulosaaren sillalta mereen tai koko sillan sortua kuin tunnelin meren alla täyttyä vedellä.




> Kaikkia metroasemia ei pidettäisi auki, eli kustannuksia voisi säästä pitämälllä esim Kaisaniemi ja Kamppi kiinni, niin että Rautatientori olis keskustan ainoa auki oleva.


Onko siinä paljonkaan itua, että juuri siellä, missä sitä metroa eniten tarvitaan eli keskustan ravintolavyöhykkeellä, asemat pidetäänkin kiinni? Kampin aseman kiinni pitäminen nyt ei kannata muutenkaan, koska bussiterminaali pidetään joka tapauksessa auki. Alalaiturin vartiointi ei ole kovin suuri marginaalikustannus enää siinä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko siinä paljonkaan itua, että juuri siellä, missä sitä metroa eniten tarvitaan eli keskustan ravintolavyöhykkeellä, asemat pidetäänkin kiinni? .


Tuo on ihan huomionarvoinen seikka, mutta kävelymatka Kaisaniemestä tai Kampista Rautatientorille on niin lyhyt että kyllä sen jaksaa jos on iloisella juhlatuulella. Lisäksi raitiovaunujakin kai kulkisi yöllä. 




> Kampin aseman kiinni pitäminen nyt ei kannata muutenkaan, koska bussiterminaali pidetään joka tapauksessa auki. Alalaiturin vartiointi ei ole kovin suuri marginaalikustannus enää siinä


Ajattelin aikaa länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen, jolloin Kampista ei enää lähtisi busseja länsiväylää pitkin. Mahdolliset yöbussitkin lähtisivät Elielinaukiolta.

Miten myöhään viimeiset kaukobussit lähtevät muuten Kampista? Jos sellaisia lähtee vielä puolenyön jälkeen niin silloin terminaali on tietysti pidettävä auki.

t. Rainer

----------


## Lipton

Kaukobusseja Kampista lähtee "läpi yön", pienenä esimerkkinä pikavuorot Turkuun klo 00:00, 01:00, 03:00, 05:00 jne. Saapuvia pikavuoroja Turusta tulee klo 00:25, 02:45 ja 04:45.

Yöaikana koko terminaali ei toki ole avoinna, vaan osa on suljettu metallisella aidalla ja vain Narinkkatorin puoleiset liukuportaat ovat käytössä.

----------


## ViviP

> Miten tavallista se oikein on että naiset ylipäänsä liikkuvat yöaikaanl ähiöissä  yksin julkisilla, oli sitten kyse bussi, juna, ratikka tai metro? Silloin kun itse olen liikkunut yöllä niin ne naiset jotka ovat olleet liikkeellä ovat useimmiten liikkuneet porukoissa.


Kysymys pitää siis esittää niin, että halutaanko ylipäätään mahdollistaa naisten itsenäinen (ja silti turvallinen ja huokea) liikkuminen paikasta toiseen. Se on näennäisesti arvovapaisiin rationaalisiin päätöksiin haudattu äärimmäisen arvolatautunut päätös, joka hyvin harvoin tulee otetuksi huomioon yhtään mitenkään, koska ne naiset, jotka sattumoisin ovat tällaisia päätöksiä tekemässä, eivä liiku joukkovälineillä edes päivisin eikä miehille tule koko asia edes mieleen. 

Minä liikun ja olen liikkunut öisin sekä joukolla että yksin, ja yksin ympäristöä tulee katsottua hieman toisin silmin kuin muuten. Voit lukea rivien välistä, että yöllä yksin pelottaa helpommin kuin päivällä tai joukossa. Voit lukea myös rivien välistä sen, että bussissa ja Kampissa pelottaa öisin vähemmän kuin raskaiden raidevälineiden asemilla. Vielä tämä tilanne ei ole estänyt minua matkustamasta silloin kun tarve on, mutta metron myötä siihen saattaa tulla muutos. Vielä en osaa sanoa millainen tai tuleeko.

Ja mitä tulee merenalaiseen metrotunneliin, kaikki mikä on ihmisen rakentamaa voi myös mennä rikki. Siitä ahdistuminen on kuitenkin itselläni ylipäätään turvattomaksi koetun matkustustavan esiinpuristaman adrenaliinin provosoimaa.

----------


## MMH

Yhtälailla voi miehiäkin pelottaa öisin metro- ja juna-asemilla. Ei pelkääminen ole pelkästään naisten ongelma. Mielestäni Kannelmäen ja Malminkartanon asemat ovat päivälläkin pelottavampia kuin metroasemat. Länsi-Helsinkiin on junaliikennettä vielä kahden aikaan yöllä. Vaikka olenkin miespuolinen, en silti menisi Kannelmäkeen yöllä junalla. Metrolla voisin kulkea myös yöllä.

Metrotunnelin päällä on lujaa ja tiivistä peruskalliota merenkin alla 20-30 metriä. On erittäin epätodennäköistä, että se menisi rikki.

----------


## petteri

> Kysymys pitää siis esittää niin, että halutaanko ylipäätään mahdollistaa naisten itsenäinen (ja silti turvallinen ja huokea) liikkuminen paikasta toiseen. Se on näennäisesti arvovapaisiin rationaalisiin päätöksiin haudattu äärimmäisen arvolatautunut päätös, joka hyvin harvoin tulee otetuksi huomioon yhtään mitenkään, koska ne naiset, jotka sattumoisin ovat tällaisia päätöksiä tekemässä, eivä liiku joukkovälineillä edes päivisin eikä miehille tule koko asia edes mieleen.


Kannattaa kyllä muistaa sekin, että miehillä on yöaikaan liikkuessaan paljon suurempi väkivallan uhka kuin naisilla. Kaikkialla missä on edes muutamia muita ihmisiä naiset ovat käytännössä täysin turvassa. Kuitenkin naiset pelkäävät enemmän. Miksi?

----------


## ViviP

> Kannattaa kyllä muistaa sekin, että miehillä on yöaikaan liikkuessaan paljon suurempi väkivallan uhka kuin naisilla. Kaikkialla missä on edes muutamia muita ihmisiä naiset ovat käytännössä täysin turvassa. Kuitenkin naiset pelkäävät enemmän. Miksi?


Kyllä minä naisten vähäisemmän kohdatun väkivallan todennäköisyyden tiedän, ja siksi liikunkin lähes vailla itseasetettuja rajoituksia, vain tiettyjä reittivalintoja noudattaen. 

Joukkoliikenneihmisenä minua ei oikeastaan kiinnosta se syy, miksi naiset pelkäävät miehiä enemmän. Syy voi olla irrationaalinen tai sitten seksuaalinen väkivalta tai sen mahdollisuus tuntemattoman tekemänä koetaan niin luotaantyöntäväksi, ettei sille haluta altistua millään todennäköisyydellä. Asiaa ei auta esim. uutisointi Treen isonenäisestä asematunneliraiskaajasta, joka teki ikävät temppunsa ihmisten kulkiessa ohi. Tai jotain. Tämä ei ole olennaista.

Minusta on tärkeää tunnustaa pelkääminen toimintaa ohjaavaksi tekijäksi. Jos nainen pelkää joukkoliikenteessä yli kipurajan, hän ei käytä sitä, ellei kyseessä ole äärimmäinen pakkotilanne. Siksi pelon syiden selvittelyä mielekkäämpää on selvitellä toimia, joilla pelko voidaan poistaa ja näin edistää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Naisten on kaiken lisäksi jotenkin miehiä sallitumpaa tuoda tällaiset huolet esiin, ja jos ne otetaan vakavasti, siitä hyötyvät kaikki, myös miehet.

Suomi on huono maa kaikelle maanalaiselle toiminnalle. Paikkoja ei ole varaa  siivota kunnolla, tilojen suunnittelu ja toteutus on aina kuin jostain sosialistisesta betonihelvetistä joka ränsistyy ränsistymistään ja lämpimät notkuntatilat houkuttavat asosiaalista joukkoa laidasta laitaan ja taas kerran vartiointiin ei ole varaa. Käyttäjistä ei piittaa kukaan. Ruma ympäristö stressaa ja provosoi. Jos ei ole rahaa kunnon toteutukseen, ei tarvitsisi tehdä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomi on huono maa kaikelle maanalaiselle toiminnalle. Paikkoja ei ole varaa  siivota kunnolla, tilojen suunnittelu ja toteutus on aina kuin jostain sosialistisesta betonihelvetistä joka ränsistyy ränsistymistään ja lämpimät notkuntatilat houkuttavat asosiaalista joukkoa laidasta laitaan ja taas kerran vartiointiin ei ole varaa. Käyttäjistä ei piittaa kukaan. Ruma ympäristö stressaa ja provosoi. Jos ei ole rahaa kunnon toteutukseen, ei tarvitsisi tehdä.


Helsingin metro on mielestäni yksi vähiten pelottavia metroja joita tiedän. Asemat ovat valoisia ja raikkaan värisiä ja selkeitä ilman ns kuolleita kulmia, ja ne pidetään siistissä kunnossa. Vähemmän hämärä- ja rähinäporukkaakin siellä on liikeellä kuin Tukholman metrossa esim- Asemia ympäröivistä lähiöistä jotkut voivat suurkaupunkielämään tottumattomille tuntua yöaikaan ahdistavilta. Oli sitten mies tai nainen niin n klo 0200 jälkeen joissakin paikoissa liikkumista ei suositella yksin. Mutta ne paikat eivät ole ainakaan minun mielestäni ole Helsingin rautatieaseman seutu  mitä skandalilehdet aina jaksavat mainita vaan aivan muualla.

t. Rainer

----------


## ViviP

Olipa kerran pelkääjä, jolle kerrottiin että hän oli kertakaikkisen väärässä pelon tunteineen ja niinpä hän ei enää pelännytkään, vaan riemullisin mielin lähti kohti yöllisiä seikkailuja ja joukkoliikenteen suosiokin lähti ennennäkemättömään nousuun. Sen pituinen se.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olipa kerran pelkääjä, jolle kerrottiin että hän oli kertakaikkisen väärässä pelon tunteineen ja niinpä hän ei enää pelännytkään, vaan riemullisin mielin lähti kohti yöllisiä seikkailuja ja joukkoliikenteen suosiokin lähti ennennäkemättömään nousuun. Sen pituinen se.


Minusta tämä on ollut ihmeellistä jankuttamista, jossa pari miestä tietää, ettei sinun ole lupa pelätä ja jos pelkäät, olet väärässä.

Voi olla, että pelko on aiheeton, mutta jos pelätään, siihen on syynsä, ja pelkääminen on tosiasia, joka ei kieltämällä poistu. Asenteet kuvaavat suomalaista palveluyhteiskuntaa, jossa asiakas on aina väärässä ja kun kauppa ei käy, se on asiakkaan vika. Ja tämä sama jatkuu muuten politiikassakin: Kun ei menestytä vaaleissa, vika ei ole lupauksissa vaan siinä, etteivät äänestäjät ymmärtäneet niitä.

Niinpä ei ole ihme, että meillä on vuosikymmenet tehty joukkoliikennettäkin pakkoperiaatteella. Ei tarvitse välittää matkustajan ajatuksista, kun sen on pakko käyttää kumminkin sitä, mitä suostutaan tarjoamaan. Hesarissa kerrottiin tänään kiinalaisten asenteista autoiluun ihan kuin ne asenteet olisivat jotenkin vieraita meille. Eivät ole.

Ei ole toivoakaan saada ihmisiä autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, jos kielletään kaikki joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvät ikävät asiat. Sen sijaan todennäköisempää on kehitys siihen suuntaan joka sinullakin ViviP on mielessä: Jos suunta on vain huonompaan päin, lähenee se raja jolloin on taas yksi auton pakkokäyttäjä lisää.

Antero

----------


## Kari

Tuosta metron (ja miksei junienkin) yöliikenteestä. Aika keskeistä pelontunteelle taitaa olla se, paljonko muita ihmisiä on liikkeellä. Ilta- ja yöaikaan syntyy usein tilanteita, joissa asemalla tai kulkuvälineessä tulee oltua yksin, minkä useimmat kokevat pelottavana. Asia tietenkin korostuu öisin, kun on pimeää ja liikkeellä on kaikenlaista häiriökäyttäytyjää. Bussissa (ja miksei ratikassakin) tilannetta helpottaa kuljettajan läsnäolo, ja pysäkkien sijainti "avoimina" (=tarvittaessa pääsee karkuun)

Minulla on jonkin verran kokemusta metron yöliikenteestä, Nykistä ja Tukholmasta nyt ainakin. Molemmissa metrojärjestelmissä oli yksi merkittävä ero Helsinkiin (sekä juniin että metroon) verrattuna: metroon pääsy onnistuu ainoastaan porttien läpi lipulla ja asemalla on periaatteessa aina ihminen valvomassa portteja ja myymässä lippuja. Mielestäni kyseinen järjestely lisää turvallisuuden tunnetta (ja turvallisuuttakin, luullakseni) olennaisesti. Nykissä paikalliset neuvoivat, että ei kannata mennä laiturille odottamaan, vaan pysytellä lipunmyynnin vieressä ja mennä junaan vasta sen saapuessa. Tällainenhan ei Helsingissä ole edes mahdollista.

Jos turvallisuudentunnetta hiljaisen- ja (erityisesti) yöajan liikenteessä halutaan lisätä, sinne pitää järjestää lisää ihmisiä. Tämä muuten voi olla muutakin kuin henkilökuntaa: jokin kioski- tai kahvilatoiminta auttaisi myöskin.

Turvallisuuden tunteen, matkustajamäärien ja liikenteen talouden kannalta yöajan liikennöinnissä raskaalla raideliikenteellä ei näyttäisi olevan paljon järkeä. Jos liikkujia on vähän, niitä on vähän.

Ymmärrän silti Rainerinkin näkökulmaa. Myös se, että liikenne muutetaan yöaikaan tutusta junasta bussiksi on ongelmallista, koska ihmiset joutuvat hämilleen. Pitäisi yhtäkkiä selvittää joidenkin mystisten bussilinjojen toiminta pelkästään ehkä kerran tai kaksi vuodessa tapahtuvan poikkeuksellisen liikkumistarpeen vuoksi. 

Tukholmassa minulle kerran kävi juurikin niin, että myöhästyin viimeisestä metrosta, enkä riittävän pienellä vaivalla saanut tolkkua bussilinjoista, jolloin jouduin lopulta turvautumaan taksiin. Mikä ei tietenkään kaltaiselleni östermalmilaiselle ollut mikään ongelma (heh). No, myöhemmin selvittelin asiaa, ja totesin, että bussiyhteys olisi tässä tapauksessa ollut jopa parempi kuin tavanomainen kahden metrolinjan yhdistelmä... 

Kari

----------


## hylje

Helsingin metro on siitäkin tosiaan kummallinen, että raskaan infran käyttäjämäärät eivät perustele miehitettyjä asemia.

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin metro on siitäkin tosiaan kummallinen, että raskaan infran käyttäjämäärät eivät perustele miehitettyjä asemia.


Helsingin metron asemat eivät ole mitenkään vähän käytettyjä.

Helsingin metrossa on vuodessa 58 miljoonaa matkustajaa ja 17 asemaa. 3,4 miljoonaa matkustajaa per asema.

Tukholmassa vihreällä linjalla on 146 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa 49 asemalla. Eli 2,9 miljoonaa matkustajaa per asema. Punaisella linjalla 128 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa 37 asemalla. 3,6 miljoonaa matkustajaa per asema.

Pariisissa on 14 metrolinjaa, joista noin puolet on Helsingin metroa selvästi keveämmin kuormitettuja matkustajia per asema mittarilla. Ja vain kolme (1, 4 ja 14) on merkittävästi raskaammin kuormitettuja.

----------


## a__m

Marraskuun 1. päivän HS:ssä _pelkotutkija_ Hille Koskela kehoitti ihmisiä yökävelylle Kaisaniemen puistoon, sillä "puiston paha maine olisi aika karistaa pois". "Ei se ole kauhean vaarallinen paikka. Mitä useampi sen (puistolenkin) tekisi, sitä turvallisemmaksi puisto muuttuisi.".

Edelleen Koskelan mukaan pelko on usein irrationaalista: ihmisen kokema turvattomuuden tunne ja rikostilastot eivät vastaakaan toisiaan. Pelkoa lietsoo vain se, että "uskottelemme toisillemme, että kaupungissa on vaarallista.".

Mitä roskaa, sanoisin. Kaikenlaista tutkimusta meillä harrastetaankin.

A. Alku on enemmän kuin oikeassa todetessaan, ettei pelkääminen kieltämällä poistu. Itse en tunne - eikä kukaan tuntemani henkilö, jolta olen asiaa tiedustellut - minkäänlaista halua lähteä iltakävelylle Kaisaniemen puistoon. Oikeastaan vain silkka pakko ajaisi minut sinne - samoin kuin yöjoukkoliikenteeseen.

Itse kannatan mitä lämpimimmin vartijoiden palkkaamista myös raideliikenteen lisäksi bussiliikenteeseen. Omat kokemukseni Vuosaaren yölinjoilla ratin takaa olivat opettavaisia. Vaikka olenkin nuori ja ikäisekseni hyvässä fyysisessä kunnossa, jotkut tilanteet saivat olon tuntumaan siltä, että liikuttelen elävää sirkusta pitkin Itäväylää. Oksennus ja veri lensivät useammin kuin kerran, ja kyllä, todella pelkäsin.

Onneksi pelkotutkija Koskelan sinällään naurettava väite tuli todistetuksi: pelkoni oli turhaa! Haistattelut ja uhkaukset eivät johtaneet mihinkään, kiitos psykologisen insight-kykyni. Mutta meistä jokainen ei moisia kommunikointi- ja luovimistaitoja omaa. Eikä sitä tulisi joukkoliikennekuljettajalta vaatiakaan.

Mutta nämä kokemukset vaikuttivat henkilökohtaisella tasolla: ennen (osa-aik.) linja-autonkuljettajana toimimistani suhtauduin joukkoliikenteeseen ja sen kehitystoimiin positiivisesti ja olin vakiokäyttäjä. Paino sanalla "olin". Jos kaveri kysyy, miksi ajelen aina autolla, vastaan, että olen  todellakin istunut bussikiintiöni täyteen. Eikä kävelymatka opinahjoon ole lainkaan liian pitkä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olipa kerran pelkääjä, jolle kerrottiin että hän oli kertakaikkisen väärässä pelon tunteineen ja niinpä hän ei enää pelännytkään, vaan riemullisin mielin lähti kohti yöllisiä seikkailuja ja joukkoliikenteen suosiokin lähti ennennäkemättömään nousuun. Sen pituinen se.


Minä en vähättele toisten pelkoja, mutta vaikka kuinka haluaisin tehdää maailman paremmaksi paikaksi elää niin kertanäpsäytyksellä se ei onnistu. 

Suurkaupungit ovat kaikkialla maailmassa sellaisia että moni pelkää niiden öisiä pimeitä kujia ja yksinäisiä metroasemia. Suurkaupunkeja ja niiden lieveilmiöitä ei voi noin vaan räjäyttää pois koska monelle suurkaupunki on ainoa paikka jossa on jonkinlainen mahdollisuus tienata elantonsa ja pärjätä. On väitetty että suomalainen luonnostaan vieroksuu suurkaupunkiolosuhteita mutta silti tähän Suomen ainoaan suurkaupunkiin muuttaa koko ajan lisää väkeä. Ja ovat suomalaiset pärjännet ihan siedettävän hyvin myös muissa maailman paljon suuremmissa suurkaupungeissa. Suurkaupungin vastakohdassa, maalla, voi eksyä metsään tai karhu tai susi voi hyökätä kimppuun tai voi vajota heikkoihin jäihin ja hukkua tai savupiipu voi falskata ja sytyttää koko mökin roihuamaan yöllä kun nukkuu. Tai naapurin junnu voi ajaa autollaan päälle kun harjoittelee rallia kylätiellä kossun voimin. Mutta suurkaupunki on aina se pahin. Siellä sattuu aina absoluuttisesti kaikkein eniten onnettomuuksia ja rikoksia vaikka väkimäärään nähden kuitenkin melko vähän. Ilmeisesti se että kaikki on lähelllä ja että myös kurjuus on käsin kosketeltavaa, on se joka pelottaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suurkaupungit ovat kaikkialla maailmassa sellaisia että moni pelkää niiden öisiä pimeitä kujia ja yksinäisiä metroasemia. Suurkaupunkeja ja niiden lieveilmiöitä ei voi noin vaan räjäyttää pois koska monelle suurkaupunki on ainoa paikka jossa on jonkinlainen mahdollisuus tienata elantonsa ja pärjätä. On väitetty että suomalainen luonnostaan vieroksuu suurkaupunkiolosuhteita mutta silti tähän Suomen ainoaan suurkaupunkiin muuttaa koko ajan lisää väkeä. Ja ovat suomalaiset pärjännet ihan siedettävän hyvin myös muissa maailman paljon suuremmissa suurkaupungeissa.


Minun näkemykseni on, että ihminen yleensä pelkää enemmän autioita paikkoja kuin väentungosta. Jos on muita ihmisiä niin on toivoa että sosiaalinen paine estää törkeimmät väkivallanteot tai että edes joku puuttuisi asiaan. Toisaalta myös tungoksen laatu vaihtelee: jos itse poikkeaa ympärillä olevasta väestöstä radikaalisti (esim. muut ovat kaikki jalkapallohuligaaneja tai veitsin varustettuja teinejä päissään) niin se on pelottavaa.

Yksi pelottavimpia tilanteita mihin olen joutunut oli vuonna 1998 vaihto-opiskelijana Lillessä Ranskassa keskellä päivää, kun Englannille hävityn jalkapallon MM-ottelun jälkeen ranskalaiset jalkapallohuligaanit lähtivät kaupungille baseballmailojensa (vai mitä lienivät) kanssa. Kävelin kaupungilla ja yhtäkkiä havaitsin vahingossa päätyneeni mellakkapoliisien ja huligaanien väliin. Jotkut huligaaneista alkoivat jo kysellä, etten vain olisi englantilainen kun näytin vähän ulkomaalaiselta. Hieman pelkäsin että mellakkapoliisit eivät välttämättä olisi suhtautuneet sen positiivisemmin vaan olisivat pamputtaneet suoralta kädeltä kyselemättä. Onneksi kädessä oli paikallisen kirjakaupan kassi. Mellakkapoliisit päästivät minut pakoon riviensä välistä, kun uskoivat että oikea huligaani ei lukisi kirjoja...  :Wink: 

Minusta Suomi viikonloppuyönä on keskimäärin pelottavampi paikka kuin monet maailman suurkaupungeista. Minua on pelottanut enemmän Tampereen Hämeenkadulla kuin Lontoossa, Pariisissa tai New Yorkissa (tai siis niissä osissa New Yorkia missä olen liikkunut - ehken kuitenkaan lähtisi outoon aikaan seikkailemaan jonnekin Bronxiin sivukaduille). Noissa muissa kaupungeissa on aina liikkeellä myös ei-humaltunutta "kunnon väkeä" kun taas Tampereella (ja varmaan Helsingissäkin?) voi laskea sen varaan että lähes kaikki vastaantulijat ovat syyntakeettomassa tilassa eikä niistä ole paljon apua hädän tullen.

Kaupunkirakenteen kannalta pelkoja voisi varmaan vähentää kaavoittamalla sekoittuneempaa kaupunkirakennetta. Jos työpaikat, kaupat, vapaa-ajanviettopaikat ja asuminen ovat vahvasti eriytyneet (kuten Suomessa tyypillisesti lähes joka paikassa), se tarkoittaa että kaikissa osissa kaupunkia ovat kadut tyhjinä johonkin aikaan vuorokaudesta ja viikosta. Tyhjä = pelottava. Autio betonilähiö keskellä päivää voi olla pelottava, jos ainoa vastaantulija on lähiökapakasta kotiin örveltävä pultsari, joka koettaa pummata rahaa tai tupakkaa. Samoin tyhjä toimistoslummi illalla voi olla pelottava paikka. Seka-alue jossa on elämää läpi vuorokauden ei yleensä ole pelottava, vaikka siellä osa liikkeellä olevasta väestä olisikin viihtymistarkoituksessa päihtynyttä.

Tähän liittyen tosin täytyy vielä kertoa päinvastainen anekdootti: olimme perheeni kanssa Lontoossa turisteina helmikuussa 1991, juuri kun Persianlahden sota (kuuluisa "Desert Storm") oli siirtymässä ilmasodasta maasotavaiheeseen. Kaupungissa oli myös muutamaa kuukautta aikaisemmin IRA hyökännyt 10 Downing Streetiä (=pääministerin virka-asunto, kuten tiedämme) vastaan kranaatilla. Suomessakin lama puski päälle. Ilmapiiri oli sellainen, että Lontoossa pelättiin koko ajan uusia iskuja joko IRA:n taholta tai sitten vastareaktiona Irakin sodalle (joka siis leimahti kun Saddamin johtama Irak elokuussa 1990 yllättäen valloitti Kuwaitin). Roskiksetkin oli kerätty pois pommien pelossa ja roskat heitettiin kylmästi kadulle. Kaupunki oli autiompi kuin koskaan ennen tai jälkeen siellä käydessäni. Amerikkalaiset turistit olivat jääneet kotiin eikä eurooppalaisiakaan juuri näkynyt - ei edes sen verran kuin normaalisti helmikuussa olisi saattanut olettaa. Kuljeskelimme kuitenkin iltaisin kaupungilla. Olo oli paradoksaalisesti kuin kotona Suomessa: kylmän kolea, pimeä ja kadut autioina. Kuitenkaan ei pelottanut. Kaikki muut pelkäsivät niin paljon, että tuskin rikollisetkaan jaksoivat olla liikkeellä. (Matkan ainoa ongelma oli, että äitini käsilaukku varastettiin kun olimme syömässä Marble Archin KFC:ssä - mutta ei tuotakaan voi laittaa autiuden syyksi kun siellä sentään oli ihmisiä.) Mielenkiintoinen ja valaiseva matka tuo oli jälkiviisaudella pohdittuna.

----------


## hylje

Sopii muistaa, tai ainakin miettiä, että Suomessa ei olla rakennettu suurkaupunkia lainkaan pitkiin aikoihin, suuret ikäluokatkin asutettiin pääasiassa lähiöihin, jotka eroavat varsinaisesta kaupungista tyystin. Jos ei lähiö kelvannut, piti mennä Nurmijärvelle omakotiasuntoon. Kaupungissahan uusia asuntoja tehtiin vain satunnaisesti, eikä se ollut koko silloiselle keskiluokalle mikään vaihtoehto.

Ja nyt tämä senaikainen keskiluokka ajaa autoa ja asuu Nurmijärvellä.

Nykyiset ikäluokat lämpenevät taas kaupunkiin päin. Päiväkodit kantakaupungissa laajenevat kysynnän seurauksena. Mutta kaupunkia ei ole vieläkään alettu rakentaa. Esimerkiksi vastikään Vallilan konepajan viereen rakennetut korttelit ovat tehty lähiöperiaattein. Kuten myös Hämeentien ja Sörnäisten Rantatien välisen alueen uudisrakentaminen teollisuuden lakattua. Jälkimmäinen on muuten hyvin autio ja synkkä pimeän aikaan, vaikka Hakaniemen liikennesolmu on kivenheiton päässä. Nykyiset ikäluokat ovat jo ihan järkevän kokoisia, ja luonnollinen poistuma avaa jatkuvasti asuntoja vanhassa kaupunkirakenteessa. Nyt on taas mahdollista muuttaa kaupunkiin, mutta ei vieläkään kaupunkia laajenneta.

Toinen tangentiaalisesti asiaan liittyvä juttu on suomalaisen yhteiskuntarakenteen heikkous. Vähäväkiset kunnat tukehtuvat kustannuksiinsa, koska niillä ei ole keinoja tai halua tehdä kustannusrakennettaan järkeväksi. Keinot puuttuvat, koska palvelut pitää taata korpeenkin (lue: kalliisti). Kannattaa muuten palauttaa hiljattainen Soneran lankapuhelinlakkautus, joka havainnollistaa sen, että järkevä kustannusrakenne ei ole mitenkään haluttava asia. Halu puuttuu, pääasiassa koska hyvin järjestetyt kunnat (lue: kaupungit) maksavat erotuksen. Vantaalla nipistetään terveydenhuollosta, jotta uinuvalle haja-asutusalueelle jossain päin Kainuuta saadaan taksikuljetuksia. Hyvin toimivaa yhteiskuntarakennetta päinvastoin rangaistaan. Eli jos kaavoittaa hyvin toimivaa kaupunkia, siitä ei kaupunki saa rahojaan irti, koska siitä saatavat rahat menevät huonosti toimivan haja-asutusalueen tekohengitykseen.

Peruspalvelut olisi reilua ja riittävää tuottaa toki kaikille halukkaille kuntalaisille, mutta ei koko kunnan alueella. Pitäisi olla riittävää ja reilua, että kunta tuottaa vähintään (jollain mitalla) kohtuuhintaista vuokra-asutusta palvelun piiriin kaikille halukkaille kuntalaisille, jotka eivät ole valmiita tai halukkaita maksamaan etäisyydestään koituvia kustannuksia. Jos ei halua muuttaa, muttei halua maksaakkaan, jää ilman -- tai pakotetaan muuttamaan palvelun piiriin. Tälläinen tai hengeltään vastaava tehokkuutta tiivistämällä luova järjestely syntyy ennen pitkää, kun haja-asutuksen valtiontuki käy aina vaan kalliimmaksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingin metro on mielestäni yksi vähiten pelottavia metroja joita tiedän. Asemat ovat valoisia ja raikkaan värisiä ja selkeitä ilman ns kuolleita kulmia, ja ne pidetään siistissä kunnossa. Vähemmän hämärä- ja rähinäporukkaakin siellä on liikeellä kuin Tukholman metrossa esim- Asemia ympäröivistä lähiöistä jotkut voivat suurkaupunkielämään tottumattomille tuntua yöaikaan ahdistavilta.


Metroa en käyttänyt juuri koskaan viimeisinä vuosina Helsingissä asuessani, koska koin sen ahdistavaksi. Täällä kuljen yötäpäivää, lähestulkoon aina yksin enkä todellakaan koe oloani epäturvalliseksi. Ymmärrän toki sen, että suomalaista pelottaa tietyt paikat ja tilanteet vieraissa maissa, vaikka syytä ei olisikaan. Tähän lienee syynä silkka tottumattomuus ja ennakkoluuloisuus. Ehkä muissa maissa ollessa koetaan kulttuuri samanlaiseksi kuin Suomessa ja tämän vuoksi oletetaan, että ihmisten käyttäytyminenkin on samanlaista. Mutta ainakaa Tukholmassa ei pahemmin metroissa ole narkomaaneja, räyhääjäporukoita, suuria määriä ihmisten eritteitä tai kirveenkantajia. Meno öisinkin on railakasta ja olo on mitä turvallisin, aivan toinen kuin esim. helsinkiläisessä yöbussissa tai illan viimeisissä metroissa.

Mutta tosiaan: suurkaupunkielämään tottumattomille jättiläismäiset lähiöt pitkällä keskustasta tuntui minustakin alkuun aikamoisilta, mutta siihen tottui äkkiä, kun huomasi, että ihmiset todellakin on täällä erilaisia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ainakaa Tukholmassa ei pahemmin metroissa ole narkomaaneja, räyhääjäporukoita, suuria määriä ihmisten eritteitä tai kirveenkantajia.


Tukholmassa turistina lähinnä vain päiväsaikaan käyneenä olen pannut mrkille että siellä metrossa kyllä pultsareita ja narkkareita on, ja ihan ydinkeskustassakin, mutta enimmäkseen he oleskelevat maksuporttien ulkopuolella katetuissa käytävissä. Esim onhan Sergelin tori maailmankuulu narkkarien kokoontumispaikka. Se on stten tulkintakysymys lasketaanko torin maanalainen osa ja ylipäänsä monet Tukholman maanalaiset käytävät metroasemaksi vai ei. Itse metrojunissakin on melkein sääntö eikä poikkeus että kyydissä on  kovaäänisiä nuorisojengeja "viihdyttämässä" muiden matkantekoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse metrojunissakin on melkein sääntö eikä poikkeus että kyydissä on  kovaäänisiä nuorisojengeja "viihdyttämässä" muiden matkantekoa.


Kyllä, ja ruotsalaiseen kulttuuriin kuuluu päätön huutaminen. Tämä ei kuitenkaan tee matkoista ahdistavia tai pelottavia, ainoastaan ärsyttäviä, kun kymmenpäinen lauma nuoria huutaa aivan mielipuolisesti, muttei toki uhkaavasti. Ärsyttävintä on varsinkin, kun nuoret naiset kiljuu täyttä kurkkua, mutta matkantekoani se ei estä. Helsingissä huuto tuntuu usein enteilevän ilki- tai väkivaltaa. Mistä tuli mieleen, kun eräs satapäinen suomalaisporukka saapui Silja-Linella kaupunkiin. Juna oli äkkiä jumissa ja lukuisia poliiseja punaisen linjan asemalla. Ihmiset olivat peloissaan ja media seurasi tapahtumia. Henkilövahinkoja ei tuolloin sattunut, mutta mm. monia roskiksia oli rikottu. Itse vietin tuona päivänä ylimääräisiä minuutteja asemalla odottamassa junaa Ropstenissa.  :Laughing: 

Narkomaaneja en ole metroissa tai edes asemilla niinkään nähnyt, mutta tiedän kyllä hyvin mistä päin Tukholmaa pultsarit löytyy. T-centralen, Slussen ja Medborgarplatsen ovat heidän suosikkipaikkansa. Viimeiseksi mainitussa kuulee hyvinkin paljon suomea, kun astuu asemalta ulos. Kerjääjiä ja soittajia on junissa kohtalaisesti sekä kodittomain Situation-lehteä myyviä. Heitä en koe uhkaaviksi, mutta kai sitä kaikenlaista voi sattua eteen, kun verkossa tehdään yli 300 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa.

----------


## antaeus

> Tukholmassa turistina lähinnä vain päiväsaikaan käyneenä olen pannut mrkille että siellä metrossa kyllä pultsareita ja narkkareita on, ja ihan ydinkeskustassakin, mutta enimmäkseen he oleskelevat maksuporttien ulkopuolella katetuissa käytävissä. Esim onhan Sergelin tori maailmankuulu narkkarien kokoontumispaikka. Se on stten tulkintakysymys lasketaanko torin maanalainen osa ja ylipäänsä monet Tukholman maanalaiset käytävät metroasemaksi vai ei. Itse metrojunissakin on melkein sääntö eikä poikkeus että kyydissä on  kovaäänisiä nuorisojengeja "viihdyttämässä" muiden matkantekoa.


Pultsarit ovat mielestäni kadonneet viime vuosina ihan siitä syystä että Veolia/MTR ovat tiukentannet valvontaa, mutta ei aiemminkaan pelottanut se että joku reppana puolinukkui penkillään kuorsaten, ei se minua häiritse, jossainhan hänenkin on nukuttava.
Ja nuorisojengeistä puheen ollen, muutamat hilpeät nuorukaiset eivät kyllä häiritse, ne eivät ainakaan tappele niin kuin Helsingin M-junissa viime kesänä. Sillon pelotti kun nyrkit lensivät sinne tänne. Silloin sanoin mukana olleille ruotsalaisille että on parasta jos pidetään lärvit kiinni.

Ja mitä T-Centralenista niin se on siivoutunut kovasti viime vuosina, 90-luvulla se oli vielä varsin 'pilvinen' paikka, nykyisin se on enemmänkin treffi-paikka paikallisille nuorille.

Ja viimeksi lauantai-iltana puolenyön jälkeen Stadionilta tullessa oli rauhallista, myös Medis (Medborgarplatsen) jossa poistuin oli rauhallinen, olihan rateinen ilta, ehkä se rauhoitti.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Narkomaaneja en ole metroissa tai edes asemilla niinkään nähnyt, mutta tiedän kyllä hyvin mistä päin Tukholmaa pultsarit löytyy. T-centralen, Slussen ja Medborgarplatsen ovat heidän suosikkipaikkansa. Viimeiseksi mainitussa kuulee hyvinkin paljon suomea, kun astuu asemalta ulos. Kerjääjiä ja soittajia on junissa kohtalaisesti sekä kodittomain Situation-lehteä myyviä. Heitä en koe uhkaaviksi, mutta kai sitä kaikenlaista voi sattua eteen, kun verkossa tehdään yli 300 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa.





> Pultsarit ovat mielestäni kadonneet viime vuosina ihan siitä syystä että Veolia/MTR ovat tiukentannet valvontaa, mutta ei aiemminkaan pelottanut se että joku reppana puolinukkui penkillään kuorsaten, ei se minua häiritse, jossainhan hänenkin on nukuttava.
> Ja nuorisojengeistä puheen ollen, muutamat hilpeät nuorukaiset eivät kyllä häiritse, ne eivät ainakaan tappele niin kuin Helsingin M-junissa viime kesänä. Sillon pelotti kun nyrkit lensivät sinne tänne. Silloin sanoin mukana olleille ruotsalaisille että on parasta jos pidetään lärvit kiinni.
> 
> Ja mitä T-Centralenista niin se on siivoutunut kovasti viime vuosina, 90-luvulla se oli vielä varsin 'pilvinen' paikka, nykyisin se on enemmänkin treffi-paikka paikallisille nuorille.


No, hyvä että saatiin foorumin tukholmalaisilta asiallinen päivitys tilanteeseen. Täytyy tunnustaa että viimeksi olen kulkenut Helsingissäkin klo 0200 jälkeen junalla klo n 2 vuotta sitten joten meininkihän on saattanut muuttua ties minkälaiseksi!

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

KHO hylkäsi valitukset Espoon metron asemakaavoista. Tunnelilouhinta Espoossa on tarkoitus aloittaa vielä tänä vuonna. Hesarin uutinen

----------


## teme

Minusta tässä ollaan jo vähän hyvän maun rajoilla:



> Hukkasimme valitusten vuoksi runsaan vuoden taloussuhdanteen kannalta parasta mahdollista rakennusaikaa. Töiden viivästyminen voi pahimmillaan maksaa veronmaksajille jopa sata miljoonaa euroa, arvioi Länsimetron hallituksen puheenjohtaja Olavi Louko.
> http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...a_1429761.html


Ensinnäkin, meillä nyt on semmoinen lainsäädäntö missä hankkeista saa valittaa. Minusta on jotenkin epäasiallista virkamiehen valittaa siitä että lakeja noudatetaan.

Toiseksi, Louko on sen verran kokenut että hänen täytyy tietää että tällaisista isoista hankkeista aina joku valittaa. Jos tätä ei ole otettu aikataulussa huomioon niin aikataulujen laatijat eivät ole tehtäviensä tasalla. Sikäli kun tällä on jotain kustannusvaikutuksia, niin ne olisi myös tullut ottaa huomioon.

Kolmanneksi, tämä haisee siltä että syyllinen mahdollisiin kustannusten ylityksiin on jo päätetty. Pelastusviranomaiset ja valittajat, itse projektissa ei voi olla mitään vikaa.

----------


## petteri

> Minusta tässä ollaan jo vähän hyvän maun rajoilla:
> 
> Ensinnäkin, meillä nyt on semmoinen lainsäädäntö missä hankkeista saa valittaa. Minusta on jotenkin epäasiallista virkamiehen valittaa siitä että lakeja noudatetaan.
> 
> Toiseksi, Louko on sen verran kokenut että hänen täytyy tietää että tällaisista isoista hankkeista aina joku valittaa. Jos tätä ei ole otettu aikataulussa huomioon niin aikataulujen laatijat eivät ole tehtäviensä tasalla. Sikäli kun tällä on jotain kustannusvaikutuksia, niin ne olisi myös tullut ottaa huomioon.


Ongelma ei ole valitusoikeus, vaan se että valitusten käsittely kestää pitkään.  Ei toiminnan laatua yhtään paranna se, että paperit lojuvat kuukausi- tai vuositolkulla eri jonoissa. Kysymys on vielä lähinnä pitkistä ajoista, joiden aikana työtä ei tehdä, ei siitä että varsinainen työ veisi noin paljon aikaa.

Koko valitusten käsittelyprosessi olisi syytä uudistaa Lean periaatteiden mukaisesti niin, että tavoitteena ovat nopeat läpäisyajat ja tehokas käsittely. Sopiva tavoiteaika valitusten käsittelylle olisi kuukausi. Heti homma käyntiin, pari viikkoa lausuntoaikaa eri viranomaisille ja kun lausuntoaika päättyy nuijitaan päätökset kasaan. Nopeaa ja tehokasta. Ja resursseja säästyy kaikilta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta tässä ollaan jo vähän hyvän maun rajoilla:
> 
> Ensinnäkin, meillä nyt on semmoinen lainsäädäntö missä hankkeista saa valittaa. Minusta on jotenkin epäasiallista virkamiehen valittaa siitä että lakeja noudatetaan.


Kaupunginvaltuutettu Bymanin valituksen tarkoitus ei ole ollut yksittäisestä asemakaavasta valittaminen kuten se toki muodollisesti oli, vaan estää koko metrohanke yrittäen saada hämminkiä aikaiseksi poliittisissa pätöksentekoelimissä. Siitä hän on avoimesti leuhkinut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kaupunginvaltuutettu Bymanin valituksen tarkoitus ei ole ollut yksittäisestä asemakaavasta valittaminen kuten se toki muodollisesti oli, vaan estää koko metrohanke yrittäen saada hämminkiä aikaiseksi poliittisissa pätöksentekoelimissä. Siitä hän on avoimesti leuhkinut.


Lainsäädäntö ei edellytä että valittajan motiivit on jotenkin hyvät. Ja joka tapauksessa, käytännössä aina löytyy joku enemmän tai vähemmän hourupäinen joka valittaa, se että tämä muka tuli yllätyksenä ei ole uskottavaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> se että tämä muka tuli yllätyksenä ei ole uskottavaa.


Yrittääkö Louko sitten jotenkin muka sanoa, että se tuli yllätyksenä? (Pyytämättä se joka tapauksessa tuli.) Lukisin ennemminkin tuon juurikin arvosteluksi sille, kuinka helpolla Suomessa saa valittaa ja kuinka suuret menetykset siitä tässä tapauksessa tulivat. Yllätyksellisyyttä minun on siitä vaikea mitenkään lukea.

----------


## petteri

> Lainsäädäntö ei edellytä että valittajan motiivit on jotenkin hyvät. Ja joka tapauksessa, käytännössä aina löytyy joku enemmän tai vähemmän hourupäinen joka valittaa, se että tämä muka tuli yllätyksenä ei ole uskottavaa.


Valitusoikeus kuuluu oikeusvaltioon, mutta ei venytysoikeutta. Valitusten käsittelyn hitaus on ykkösongelma, ei valitukset sinänsä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja joka tapauksessa, käytännössä aina löytyy joku enemmän tai vähemmän hourupäinen joka valittaa, se että tämä muka tuli yllätyksenä ei ole uskottavaa.


No eipä niin. Hyvä että saatiin nyt näinkin nopeasti käsiteltyä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Ongelma ei ole valitusoikeus, vaan se että valitusten käsittely kestää pitkään.  Ei toiminnan laatua yhtään paranna se, että paperit lojuvat kuukausi- tai vuositolkulla eri jonoissa. Kysymys on vielä lähinnä pitkistä ajoista, joiden aikana työtä ei tehdä, ei siitä että varsinainen työ veisi noin paljon aikaa.


Tähän hukkaputkeen liittyvät kaavavalitukset käsiteltiin kuitenkin KHO:ssa poikkeuksellisen nopeasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sopiva tavoiteaika valitusten käsittelylle olisi kuukausi. Heti homma käyntiin, pari viikkoa lausuntoaikaa eri viranomaisille ja kun lausuntoaika päättyy nuijitaan päätökset kasaan. Nopeaa ja tehokasta. Ja resursseja säästyy kaikilta.


Valituksista valittavat viranomaiset eivät vain itse pysty tällaiseen tahtiin. Kuukausi ei riitä siihen, että viranomaiset pystyisivät itse antamaan omia selityksiään valitusten johdosta. Käsitykseni mukaan pikemminkin on sääntö, että viranomaiset itse pyytävät jatkoaikaa heiltä pyydetyille selityksille.

Sen sijaan pidän puhtaana teatterina valittaa siitä, että valitukset viivyttävät näitä hankkeita. Paitsi että ammattimaisessa projektihallinnassa osataan tällaiset asiat ottaa huomioon, mikään ei myöskään estä tekemästä töitä valituksen käsittelyaikana. Ei maastotöitä voi aloittaa ilman suunnittelua ja hankintaprosessia heti jonkun valtuustopäätöksen jälkeen. Epäilen, että tämäkään projekti ei olisi yhtään pidemmällä, olisi valituksia ollut tai ei.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Miksi jatkoaikaa annetaan ilmaiseksi? Kova hintalappu vaan selvitysten lisäajoille, niin jo alkavat valmistua ripeästi. Uhkasakko on tehokas väline.

Tarvitaan vaan tahtoa valitusten käsittelyajan rajuun lyhentämiseen, keinoja kyllä on olemassa. Nopea hallintotapa ja oikeuslaitos on kaikkien etu. On järkyttävää, että oikeuslaitos ja hallinto saa toimia miten järjettömän tehottomasti vaan. Hitaus on erittäin suurta tuhlausta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi jatkoaikaa annetaan ilmaiseksi? Kova hintalappu vaan selvitysten lisäajoille, niin jo alkavat valmistua ripeästi. Uhkasakko on tehokas väline.


Eikö tehokkainta olisi, että toimenpidekielto on voimassa automaattisesti, ellei tuomioistuin toisin päätä. Tämä on käytäntö kaava-asioissa, mutta ei muissa hallintoasioissa. Nythän ei viranomaisilla itsellään eikä tuomioistuimella ole mikään kiire, koska hanke saa edetä valituksen aikana kuin mitään ei olisi tapahtunut. Ja tämä voi vaikuttaa vielä niin, että kun sitten joskus tehdään päätös, niin todetaan, että hommahan on jo valmis, joten päätöksellä ei ole edes mitään väliä.

Kaava-asioissa kun ei saa ryhtyä valitusaikana toimiin on viranomaisella hyvä syy hoitaa asia niin, ettei ole valittamista. Toisaalta tuomioistuimella on myös hyvä syy hoitaa oma osuutensa ripeästi, koska asiahan seisoo sen vuoksi, ettei tuomioistuin käsittele sitä. Eihän ne valittajat, jotka haluavat viivyttää asioita, voisi viivyttää asioita, jos ne käsiteltäisiin ripeästi.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tästä projektistahan kuuluukin vielä jotain! YLE kertoo, että metrotoimisto on tilannut ikkunaansa pienoismallin unelmastaan.

Huvittava lause tuolla:



> Koivusaaren asemalle päästään vilkkaan Länsiväylän varresta.


Varmaan *tooodella* suosittu asema.

Jutussa myös kerrotaan Espoon kaupunginjohtaja Marketta Kokkosen toivottaneen esikoululaiset tervetulleeksi. Aiemmin ei siis varmaan ole metrolla tuonne asiaa.

 :Laughing:

----------


## tislauskolonni

Tämä ilmakuva Koivusaaren eteläosista osoittaa hyvin sen, että Koivusaaren eteläosat ovat tällä hetkellä lähinnä vain veneilijöiden käytössä. Saaren pohjoisosassa on puolestaan jonkun yrityksen kokoustilat tai jotain vastaavaa. Jos ei omista venettä, niin ei tuo Koivusaari paljon mitään nykyään tarjoa. Tämä Streetview-kuva näyttää, että osa Katajaharjun taloista on nykyisin pahasti melualueella.

Koivusaaren rakennussuunnitelmista on esittelykuvia Helsingin kaupungin sivustolla.  Tämän esittelykuvan perusteella sanoisin, että suunnitelmat vaikuttavat hyviltä. Venepaikkoja jää saarelle hyvin, joten pursiseuroilla ei ainakaan siinä suhteessa pitäisi olla mitään valittamista. Länsiväyläkin on tuossa suunnitelmassa katettu aina Katajaharjulta Koivusaareen, joten Katajaharjun tilanne paranee siltä osin ja Koivusaaren itäosien asunnot olisivat myös rauhallisia. Jos Koivusaarelle rakennetaan muurimaisesti, sen sisäosat voisivat myös olla rauhallisia. Tällöin Koivusaaresta voi tulla hyvinkin viihtyisä asuinpaikka. Tunnelin suulla olevat talot ovatkin sitten ongelmallisempia. Jos niihin tulee asuntoja, niin silloin ainakin tarvitaan todella hyvää äänieristystä. Samoin länsiosien Länsiväylää lähinnä olevat talot ovat ongelmallisia: kyllä se ääni kulkee hyvin veden yli.

Katajaharjun täydentämisrakentaminen vaikuttaa myös järkevältä. Nuo uudet talot ovat tuossa suunnilleen pohjois-eteläsuuntaisesti sijoitettuja samoin kuin suurin osa olemassa olevasta rakennuskannasta. Kun vielä uusien rakennusten ja niiden pohjoispuolella olevien vanhojen rakennusten välille on jätetty pieni väli, niin kovinkaan monelta nykyasukkaalta ei pitäisi näkymien tärveltyä.

Tämän pdf:n mukaan Koivusaaren metroasema sijoittuu niin, että Katajaharjukin saa oman sisäänkäynnin. Tällöin Katajaharjukin vaikuttaisi hyötyvän metrosta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Onpas siinä suunnitelmat! Siellähän näyttää lehdetkin pysyvän puissa pitempään!  :Laughing: 




> Tämän pdf:n mukaan Koivusaaren metroasema sijoittuu niin, että Katajaharjukin saa oman sisäänkäynnin. Tällöin Katajaharjukin vaikuttaisi hyötyvän metrosta.


Eikös tästä ollut vähän halootakin aikoinaan? Muistaakseni Lauttasaaren länsiosista kuului vähän sellaista meteliä, että jos on pakko tekosaari siihen paiskata, niin pistäkää sitten aseman itäpäätyynkin sisäänkäynti. Lisäksi aseman potentiaalinen käyttäjämäärä on muutenkin vähän kyseenalainen, joten tuollainen ratkaisu on vähän pakko tehdä, vaikka lisähintaa tulisikin. Olisi ollut myös hyvän maun vastaista karsia käynti asemalle pois vanhoilta asukkailta. Mutta toisaalta se olisi ollut metropolitiikalle tyypillistä ensin ruinata hirveä määrä rahaa hankkeeseen ja jättää se kuitenkin puolitiehen, ja vielä niin, ettei virheen korjaaminen käy tulevaisuudessa noin vain.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ei se Koivusaaren Länsiväylän etelänpuoleinen osa kovinkaan luonnontilainen taida nykyäänkään olla. Joukkoliikennefoorumin ketjussa Vanhoja karttoja nimimerkki Resiina laittoi vuodelta 1932 olevan kartan, jossa toisessa osassa näkyy myös Koivusaari. Tässä vastaava Googlen satelliittikuva alueesta. Olisikohan Pursiseurojen nykyiset alueet täyttömaalla? Miten tuo Koivusaaren nykyinen eteläkärki, onko se aiemmin ollut oma saarensa? Siltä minusta ainakin näyttää, kun katson tuota vanhaa karttaa. Nykymuotoisessa Koivusaaressa ei sen itäranta kovin luonnonmukaiselta ainakaan näytä. Koivusaaren historiaa olisi mielenkiintoista tietää enemmän. Koivusaarta on taidettu jo aiemminkin laajentaa. Noissa uusissa suunnitelmissa näyttää siltä, että saaren luonnonmukaisia osia on pyritty ainakin osittain säilyttämään. Saaren laajennuksetkin tulevat poispäin Lauttasaaresta. Ei tuo Koivusaarelle rakentaminen ja sen laajentaminen mikään katastrofi mielestäni ole.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tässä on muutenkin kysymys vähän samanlaisesta asiasta kuin sillä, että sopiiko silta maisemiin Kruunuvuoren ratikkasuunnitelmassa. Itse sanoisin, että noin lähellä keskustaa kuin nuokin ovat, ei sitä luonnontilaisuutta voi edes edellyttää, jos sitä enää 50 vuoteen on ollut olemassakaan. Kaupungin on pakko kasvaa, eikä pelkästään metsään pystytetyin lähiöläntein, vaan myös tiivistäen joka puolelta, alkaen sieltä, missä iso osa kaupungin toimintaakin on. Ja alue, jonne rakennetaan metro... Miten ihmeessä metro ja luonnontilainen alue voidaan kuvitella samaan kaupunginosaan?

----------


## tislauskolonni

Koivusaaresta voi jatkaa sen verran, ettei se todellakaan ole eteläosansa puolesta luonnontilassa. Helsingin täyttömaa-alueet. Kartoitus ja ympäristövaikutusten selvitys (Helsingin kaupungin ympäristökeskuksen julkaisuja 7/2001, Kati Immonen) sivulta 16 löytyy seuraavaa:




> Länsiväylän eteläpuolista osaa Koivusaaresta on täytetty. Alueen täyttöhistoria alkaa 1940-luvun alkupuolelta, kun Koivusaaren eteläpuolinen Leppäsaari yhdistettiin Koivusaareen penkereellä. Historiaan liittyy olennaisesti myös Jorvaksentien valmistuminen vuonna 1935. Ajoyhteys saareen mahdollisti erilaisten täytemateriaalien tuonnin alueelle. Täyttäjinä toimivat ainakin puolustusvoimat ja eri alojen yritykset. Vanhojen täyttöjen materiaaleina onkin käytetty sekalaisia materiaaleja, kuten rakennusten purkujätettä, tiiltä ja betonia ja puuainesta, lohkareita, yhdyskuntajätettä sekä autonrenkaita, ammuksia ja armeijan saappaita. Epävirallinen kaatopaikkatoiminta alueella lopetettiin 1950-luvulla, jolloin kaatopaikka-alue myös peitettiin. Tämän hetkiset luonnontilaiset alueet saarella sijoittuvat Länsiväylän pohjoispuolelle, Länsiväylän eteläpuolelle noin 80 metrin levyisenä kaistaleena sekä entisen Leppäsaaren alueelle saaren eteläosaan./74/


Kuulostaa hurjalta, varsinkin nuo ammukset tuossa. Kummallisen vapaamielisesti jätteitä on työnnetty sinne sun tänne viime vuosi sadan alkupuolella. Ei jätteiden ja ylimääräisen rojun kippaaminen mereen tietenkään kovin pajon maksa. Koivusaarta voi siis jopa joutua puhdistamaan ennen rakentamista.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomissa (7.4.10) artikkelissa Metro myllää Ison Omenan kulmat (s. A11) mainitaan Niittykummun metroasemasta seuraavaa:




> Alun perin oli tarkoitus vain louhia paikka Niittykummun metroasemaa varten ja rakentaa se joskus myöhemmin. Nyt ollaan päätymässä siihen, että myös Niittykumpu tehdään valmiiksi samassa aikataulussa kuin muutkin asemat.


Suunnitelmien mukaan tuon metroaseman pääsisäänkäynti tulisi Merituulentien eteläpuolelle ja pohjoispuolellekin järjestetään alikulkuyhteys. Niittykummun asemalta voisi kenties vaihtaa Tapiolasta tulevaan bussiin riippuen siitä, minkälaiset järjestelyt sinne lopulta saadaan aikaan.

Matinkylän metroaseman läheisyyteen on tarkoitus rakentaa lisää. Tämä on minulle täysin uutta:




> Lisää asuntonoppia on mahdollista tehdä Ison Omenan lännenpuolen katolle.


Nuo vastaisivat Ison Omenan idänpuolen katolla olevia taloja. Tuosta ilmeisemmin ole vielä mitään erityisiä suunnitelmia, tai ainakaan ne eivät ole kovin pitkällä.

Iso Omena saa laajennuksen. Artikkelissa puhutaan puolen Ison Omenan kokoisesta metroaseman päälle rakennettavasta metrokeskuksesta, jonka yhteyteen on suunnitteilla elokuvakeskus. Artikkelissa mainitaan, että pitkälti maan alle sijoittuva uimahalli voitaisiin rakentaa Kalapuistoon aivan metroaseman viereen.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Aikatauluja päivitetty eli nyt liikenteen uskotaan alkavan loppuvuonna 2015:
http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/component/content/523/2
http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...a_1712945.html
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135257112493
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2010...39217_uu.shtml

----------


## teme

> Länsimetron valmistuminen lykkäytyy. Liikenne alkaa vuoden 2015 lopulla, ei 2014, kuten oli suunniteltu.
> 
> Syynä ovat kaavavalitukset ja tekniset seikat...
> 
> Länsimetron viivästyminen uhkaa lisätä rakentamiskuluja jopa sadalla miljoonalla eurolla, arvioi Länsimetron hallituksen puheenjohtaja Olavi Louko...
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135257112493


Se on kyllä näppärää kun kaikesta voi syyttää valittajia, kuka olisi ikinä arvannut että tuon kokoisista kaavoista valitetaan.

----------


## late-

> Se on kyllä näppärää kun kaikesta voi syyttää valittajia, kuka olisi ikinä arvannut että tuon kokoisista kaavoista valitetaan.


Valitukset eivät tosiaan varmasti olleet yllätys kenellekään. Silläkään ei tosin todennäköisesti ollut mitään merkitystä, koska käsitykseni mukaan suunnitteluvalmiutta aloittaa töitä yhtään aikaisemmin ei olisi ollut. Hankkeen aikataulu on alusta asti ollut selvästi epärealistinen. Asia onkin ehkä ennemmin niin päin, että valitusten varaan oli laskettu tapana selittää aikataulun korjaaminen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Mikäs tämä Tekniikka&Talous-lehden referoima Pekkarisen "tyrmäys" länsimetrolle muka oikein on?

Onko tuota hanketta enää mahdollista teoriassakaan vetää takaisin vai onko tämä nyt ihan puhdasta populismia ilman järjen hiventäkään?

Olisihan se toisaalta hienoa, jos hinnaltaan koko ajan paisunut länsimetro voitaisiin vielä korvata TramWestillä tai vastaavalla raitiotiellä. Siitä yhtä mieltä, että liian kalliilla tehdään, ja liian huonosti palveleva ratkaisu. Mutta tuo hehkuttelu rahojen siirtämisestä perustienpitoon ei kyllä ole ihan tästä maailmasta. Kyllä Espoonkin joukkoliikenne pitää jollakin tavalla ratkaista. (Jälleen uskomatonta että tällaista kuulee allekirjoittaneen suusta...) Eri asia sitten onko raskas metro se järkevin tapa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäs tämä Tekniikka&Talous-lehden referoima Pekkarisen "tyrmäys" länsimetrolle muka oikein on?
> 
> Onko tuota hanketta enää mahdollista teoriassakaan vetää takaisin vai onko tämä nyt ihan puhdasta populismia ilman järjen hiventäkään?


Tuo taidaa olla puhdasta pekkarointia, eikä johda mihinkään. Toisaalta esim. USA:ssahan on ihan käytäntönä, että työn alla olevia hankkeita jätetään kesken, kun rahoitus loppuu ja/tai budjetti ylittyy. Eri asia sitten, onko se varsinaisesti fiksua.

Siinä vaiheessa kun länsimetron hinta alkaa kolkutella miljardia, ollaan tietysti vaikeassa tilanteessa. Satojen miljardien ylitystä kun ei enää voi uskottavasti perustella valituksilla (voiko nykyistäkään ylitystä, on sitten eri juttu  :Wink:  ). Rakentaminen on kuitenkin aloitettu fiksusti idän suunnasta, joten pidän täysin mahdollisena sitä, että metro toteutetaankin "ensimmäisessä vaiheessa" vain Tapiolaan asti, kun rahat loppuvat kesken.

----------


## sebastin

Metroa ei pysäytä enää mikään. Pekkarisen ja Väyrysen lausunnossa on kyseessä Keskustan puheenjohtajavaalit. Laihialla pohjois-pohjanmaalla äänestäjille voi uskotella mitä tahansa ja käytäntö Helsingissä on sitten eri. Keskusta tunnetusti kyllä rakentaa kaikki korpimaat täyteen moottoriteitä, joita isännät maataloustuilla ostamillaan mersuilla kuluttavat.

----------


## petteri

> onko tämä nyt ihan puhdasta populismia ilman järjen hiventäkään?


Mitä muuta kepulaisilta voisi odottaa? Keskustahan on ihan kauheassa tilanteessa. Kokoomus, vihreät ja Jungner potkaisevat Kepun seuraavissa vaaleissa entistäkin pahemmin ulos isoista kaupungeista. Facebook sukupolvelle kepulla ei ole tarjota paljoakaan.

Samaan aikaan perussuomalaiset repivät Keskustalta syrjäseutujen tyytymättömiä äänestäjiä.

Paniikissa oleva Kepu pyrkii säilyttämään perusäänestäjiensä, maaseudulla ja pienissä taajamissa asuvien ihmisten äänet. Profiloituuko keskusta nyt enemmän syrjäseutujen puolueeksi? Tuota yleisöä Pekkarisen siltarumpuilu pyrkii ainakin kosiskelemaan.

----------


## SlaverioT

Pitääköhän olla huolestunut? Olen antanut ymmärtää että valtion rahoituksella naulattiin katto 200 miljoonaan euroon. Toivottavasti näin todellakin on, sillä 100 miljoonan lisälasku valtiolle ei houkuttele. Tämä siis jos hintalappu on 1 mrd.euroa.

Miten kustannusylitys jaetaan? Ilmeisesti Länsimetro Oy:n osakepohjan perusteella joten Espoo saa maksaa metrosta 72% eli 576 miljoona. Päätöstä tehdessä kustannus oli parisataa miljoonaa vähemmän. Mukavaahan tällaista nousua on veronmaksajille perustella näinä aikoina.

Sivukommettina: Perus-Keputtelu jutut ovat pahimman luokan populismia. Samaa tasoa kuin osa MaMu-jutuista.

----------


## Max

> Laihialla pohjois-pohjanmaalla äänestäjille voi uskotella mitä tahansa.


Pikku vinkkinä: Laihia ei ole Pohjois-Pohjanmaalla... Eivätkä ns. maalaiset ole ihan niin tyhmiä kuin jotkut lähinnä Helsingissä kuvittelevat.

Suomen moottoritiekarttaa katsoessa ei myöskään voi olla huomaamatta sen Helsinki-keskeisyyttä.

----------


## Kari

> Mikäs tämä Tekniikka&Talous-lehden referoima Pekkarisen "tyrmäys" länsimetrolle muka oikein on?


Whoohoo, vahvin argumentti Länsimetron puolesta, mikä tässä ketjussa on esitetty - se se on!  :Wink: 

Kari

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suomen moottoritiekarttaa katsoessa ei myöskään voi olla huomaamatta sen Helsinki-keskeisyyttä.


Kai nyt on selvää, että suurimman leveyden tiet keskittyvät sinne, jossa liikenteelle on eniten kysyntää pinta-alaa kohti. Mutta lienee myös melko selvää, että esimerkiksi juuri Etelä-Pohjanmaalla on monta kertaa enemmän rakennettua tiekapasiteettia henkeä kohti kuin Uudellamaalla.

----------


## hylje

> Suomen moottoritiekarttaa katsoessa ei myöskään voi olla huomaamatta sen Helsinki-keskeisyyttä.


Suomen asukastiheyskarttaa katsoessa ei myöskään voi olla huomaamatta sen Helsinki-keskeisyyttä.

Moottoriteissä(kin) suurin ongelma on kuitenkin se matkanopeusobsessio. Edes Helsingin ympäristössä ei tarvittaisi kovin paljoa nykyisin yleistä supermoottoritietä. Sn70-Sn90 2-ajoratainen maastoa myötäilevä tie (esim. Vt3 Hki-Kehä3) tarjoaisi aika paljon enemmän vastinetta rahoille, vaikka henkilöautojen matka-ajat siitä nousisivat. Kokonaistaloudellisesti tärkeät kulkuvälineet, rahtiautot ja bussit eivät kovin paljoa nopeammin menisi muutenkaan.

----------


## kouvo

Pekkarointia tai ei, niin kyllähän hankkeet jotka jatkossakin tulevat kaikilla mittareilla tuottamaan pelkästään persnettoa tulisi kuopata, huolimatta siitä kuinka paljon niihin on kustannuksia jo uponnut. Hukkaputken osalta vetäytymismahdollisuudet olisivat mielestäni vielä toistaiseksi varsin hyvät. Eihän siihen ole vielä upotettu kuin päin takapuolta tehty suunnittelutyö, kaavoitus ja maaperätutkimukset. Ensimmäisen voisi jokatapauksessa heittää suoraan roskalavalle ja todeta että nyt kävi näin, ja jälkimmäisille saattaisi jatkossa jotain muuta käyttöä jopa löytyäkin. 

Mutta eihän se koskaan tietysti näin mene. Kun kerran on väärin perustein päätetty lähteä tunkemaan rahaa johonkin suuntaan, niin kyllähän se kassa tyhjennetään sinne perusteellisesti, huolimatta mistään myöhemmin esille tulleista seikoista. Virheellisellä päätöksillä perustellaan virheellisiä päätöksiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikäs tämä Tekniikka&Talous-lehden referoima Pekkarisen "tyrmäys" länsimetrolle muka oikein on?
> 
> Onko tuota hanketta enää mahdollista teoriassakaan vetää takaisin vai onko tämä nyt ihan puhdasta populismia ilman järjen hiventäkään?


Mulle sopii sellainen aluellistamisdiili että jos Nokian, Fortumin ja Koneen pääkonttorit sekä  Teknillinen  Korkeakoulu muuttavat kokonaisuudessaan Jyväskylään (tai johonkin  muuhun maakuntakaupunkiin) niin silloin metroa ei tarvitse jatkaa Espooseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Kai nyt on selvää, että suurimman leveyden tiet keskittyvät sinne, jossa liikenteelle on eniten kysyntää pinta-alaa kohti.


Niin minustakin. Tuossa vain edelläni kirjoittaja väitti, että Suomessa on rakennettu "korpimaat täyteen moottoriteitä". Jos nyt otetaan vaikka tuo Etelä-Pohjanmaa esimerkiksi niin siellä ei ole metriäkään moottoritietä. (Eikä kyllä mielestäni tarvitakaan.)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuossa vain edelläni kirjoittaja väitti, että Suomessa on rakennettu "korpimaat täyteen moottoriteitä".


No ei nyt sentään, mutta en nyt silti tiedä, onko jossakin Tornion moottoritiessä mitään järkeä.

Ja kyllä Etelä-Pohjanmaalla moottoritietä on, Vaasassa, vaikka puristien pohojalaasten mielestä Vaasa ei siihen taida kuuluakaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Mulle sopii sellainen aluellistamisdiili että jos Nokian, Fortumin ja Koneen pääkonttorit sekä  Teknillinen  Korkeakoulu muuttavat kokonaisuudessaan Jyväskylään (tai johonkin  muuhun maakuntakaupunkiin) niin silloin metroa ei tarvitse jatkaa Espooseen.


Mielestäni mainitsemiesi yritysten ja koulun pääkonttorien/toimipisteiden sijaintipaikkakun(nat?)ta riittää yksistään mainiosti perusteluksi metron rakentelulle. Siihen mitään muita perusteluita tarvita.

----------


## teme

> Whoohoo, vahvin argumentti Länsimetron puolesta, mikä tässä ketjussa on esitetty - se se on!


Kieltämättä se että Pekkarinen vastustaa jotain on keskimäärin hyvä syy kannattaa sitä. :-)

T&T siis referoi Hesaria:



> Senioriehdokkaat syyttivät hallitusta rahan syytämisestä etelän tiehankkeisiin kuten metroon. Kiviniemi piti kaksikon puheita vastenmielisenä jälkiviisasteluna, koska samat miehet ovat olleet hyväksymässä hankkeita hallituksessa.
> 
> "Ymmärrän, että ihmisten arjen helpottaminen on herroille myrkkyä", Kiviniemi sanoi. Hänen mukaansa myös pääkaupunkiseudulla esimerkiksi äidillä voi olla haluja päästä juohevasti lastensa luokse. Vanhemmat ehdokkaat vaikuttivat mykistyneiltä.
> 
> "Tympeätä tuollainen jälkiviisastelu", Timo Kaunisto säesti Kivinimeä.
> Linkki, vaatii tunnukset, http://www.hs.fi/verkkolehti/kotimaa.../1135257209233


Itse asiasta sen verran että Pekkarisella ole mitään valtaa esimerkiksi lopettaa Länsimetron rakentamisesta. Jos Mauri ehdottaa että väylärahoitus sidotaan tasapuolisesti vaikka liikennemäärin niin minulla ei toki ole mitään tätä vastaan. :-)

Ylipäänsä toki on mielenkiintoinen kysymys että mitä sitten tapahtuu jos valtion rahoitusosuus ylittyy, siis enemmän kuin inflaation verran.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ylipäänsä toki on mielenkiintoinen kysymys että mitä sitten tapahtuu jos valtion rahoitusosuus ylittyy, siis enemmän kuin inflaation verran.


Voiko se ylittyä? Valtiohan on myöntänyt kiinteän summan 215 miljoonaa euroa, josta päätöstä tehdessä oli jo käytetty 15 miljoonaa.

----------


## Kari

> Ylipäänsä toki on mielenkiintoinen kysymys että mitä sitten tapahtuu jos valtion rahoitusosuus ylittyy, siis enemmän kuin inflaation verran.





> Voiko se ylittyä? Valtiohan on myöntänyt kiinteän summan 215 miljoonaa euroa, josta päätöstä tehdessä oli jo käytetty 15 miljoonaa.


Ei se varmaankaan sinänsä voi, mutta Espoohan "vaati" päätöksen tehdessään, että valtio maksaa Länsimetrosta 30 %. Jos tämä ylittyy, niin tietenkin siitä taas syntyy oma poliittinen pelinsä, joka varmaankin ratkaistaan jonkinlaisten lehmänkauppojen avulla yhdistettynä rahoituserien "luovaan" siirtelyyn momentilta toiselle (tämä automaatiohan on eri projekti ja asemathan ovat tavallaan ihan normaaleja kiinteistöjä, eivätkä liity metroon...)

Kari

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Mulle sopii sellainen aluellistamisdiili että jos Nokian, Fortumin ja Koneen pääkonttorit sekä  Teknillinen  Korkeakoulu muuttavat kokonaisuudessaan Jyväskylään (tai johonkin  muuhun maakuntakaupunkiin) niin silloin metroa ei tarvitse jatkaa Espooseen.


Otaniemen opiskelijat kyllä käyttävät joukkoliikennettä, mutta mikähän mahtaa olla Keilaniemen konttorikansan keskimääräinen kulkutapa? Kyllä siellä aika rutkasti henkilöautoja liikkuu, vaikka joukkoliikennetarjonta on varsin kattava. Moni työpaikka on lähempänä nykyisiä bussipysäkkejä kuin tulevaa metroasemaa.

Noilla Keilaniemen konttoritorneilla on ollut kätevää perustella metron tarpeellisuutta, kun ne töröttävät siinä maisemaa rumentamassa ja ohikulkijoiden kauhisteltavina. Kyllähän ne isoja ovat, mutta ei kyseessä kuitenkaan ole seudun eikä edes Espoon ainoa työpaikkakeskittymä. Kyllä espoolaisistakin suurin osa käy töissä ihan muualla.

Kyseisten konttorien muuttaminen esimerkiksi Jyväskylään on hauska ajatusleikki, mutta metrotyömaa tuskin muuttaisi perässä. Ja jos konttoreita kaikkoaa kaukomaille, kuten viime aikoina on ollut tapana epäillä, niin ei sielläkään yksittäisille taloille ruveta omaa metroa väsäämään. Monissa potentiaalisissa sijoittumiskaupungeissa konttori voi etsiytyä olemassaolevan metron läheisyyteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyseisten konttorien muuttaminen esimerkiksi Jyväskylään on hauska ajatusleikki, mutta metrotyömaa tuskin muuttaisi perässä. Ja jos konttoreita kaikkoaa kaukomaille, kuten viime aikoina on ollut tapana epäillä, niin ei sielläkään yksittäisille taloille ruveta omaa metroa väsäämään. Monissa potentiaalisissa sijoittumiskaupungeissa konttori voi etsiytyä olemassaolevan metron läheisyyteen.


Ajatukseni oli (hieman ironosoiden) että jos koko Otaniemi-Keilaniemi tyhjennetään ja siirretään  johonkin toiseen kaupunkiin, niin Espoosta ja muualtakin pk-seudulta tulee muuttamaan töiden perässä pois n 100.000 asukasta ja silloin ei mitään länsimetroa tarvita. Millä ihmiset sitten kulkevat töihin ja opiskelemaan johonkin toiseen kaupunkiin pystytettyyn Otaniemi II:een ei minua kiinnosta, mutta koska Pekkarinen lupaa että ei ainakaan metrolla, niin se lupaus sitten varmaan pitää tappiin asti. 

Kun n 100.000 asukasta muuttaa Espoosta pois, siitä tulee se vanha kunnon puutarhakaupunki jonka ylle rauha ja hiljaisuus laskeutuu, ja tyhjeneviin asuntoihin voidaan vaikka ottaa mummoja Egyptistä asumaan, koska he eivät tarvitse mitään metroa eivätkä kulje autollakaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen arvaus (olen lukenut tämän jostain): Ennenkuin päätettiin automatiikasta oli Otaniemen asema ilmeisesti suunniteltu loivalle mutkalle koska haluttiin pakollinen mutka mahdollisiman loivaksi että jarrutukset ja kiihdytykset sujuisivat mahdollisimman nopeasti.


Vuoden 2007 lopussa valmistuneessa hankesuunnitelmassa Otaniemen 135 metrinen asema on suora. Keilaniemen suunnassa on kaarre 400 metrin säteellä ja Tapiolan suunnassa 425 m. säteellä. 400 metriä on metron suunnitteluohjeen mukainen linjaraiteen kaarresäde.

Tunnelissa sallitulla 70 km/h nopeudella sivuttaiskiihtyvyydeksi tulee 0,95 m/s2, mutta matkustajan kokemaa kiihtyvyyttä voidan alentaa raiteen kallistuksella. 120-metrisen junan kiihdyttäminen 70 km/h nopeuteen kestää 24 sekuntia ja siihen kuluu matkaa 236 metriä. Alhaisempi kiihtyvyys ei vaikuta mitään kaarresäteen merkitykseen, koska sivuttaiskiihtyvyyden aiheuttaa huippunopeus eikä kiihtyvyys.

Tietysti voidaan olla rakentamatta raiteen kallistusta ja päättää ajaa 400 metrin kaarre esim. 50 km/h, jolloin sivuttaiskiihtyvyys on 0,48 m/s2. Tällaisessa ei ole järkeä, mutta tällainen valinta on toki linjassa metrossa noudatettavan logiikan kanssa.




> Kolmas arvaus: koko metron lopullista linjausta ei voitu päättää ennenkuin automaattivehkeet tilattiin. Geologisista syistä saatetaan joutua linjausta siirtämään kymmenilläkin metreillä ja pitkillä suorilla laitureilla olisi ollut vaikeampaa tai jopa mahdotonta jossain kohtaa.


Se nyt kuitenkin oli päätetty jo ennemmin. Sillä ei Espoon osuudelle ole vieläkään tilattu mitään kulunvalvontaa ja junaohjausta. Ja Helsinkikin taisi allekirjoittaa oman tilauksensa vasta 2008.

Mutta ei sillä mitään merkitystä tunneleiden linjauksen kanssa ole. Sillä on, että selvitetään geologiset olosuhteet ja mikäli mahdollista, vältetään mahdollisimman kalliisti rakennettavat paikat. Sikäli kun olen kuullut, nämä tutkimukset ovat pahasti viivästyneet tai kesken, minkä vuoksi lopullista suunnittelua ja urakoiden kilpailuttamista on jouduttu siirtämään. Metrosta tehdyt valitukset ovat antaneet hyviä selityksiä viivytyksille, mutta eipä mitään spurttia ole kumminkaan tapahtunut, vaikka valitukset on jo aika päiviä sitten käsitelty.

Antero

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Kun muut eivät näy huomanneen, niin tulkon kerrotuksi, että Tekniikka&Talous -lehden mukaan Länsimetro Oy on rajaamassa metron rakentamisen Tapiolaan. Syynä on rahapula.

Jutussa syytetään rahapulasta metrosta tehtyjä valituksia, jotka tosin on käsitelty jo ajat sitten. Rakennuskustannusindeksi on kuitenkin noussut maaliskuusta 2008 heinäkuuhun 2010 vain 2 % (heinäkuun 2010 arvo 139,7). Siten Länsimetro Oy:n esittämä 714 M kustannusarvio on noussut vain 730 M:oon, kun lehdessä myönnetään, että metro maksaa 800 M. Eli oli viivästyksen syy valitukset tai suunnitteluvalmiuden puute, ei aika ole hintaa nostanut.

Ehkä on hyvä muistaa, että konsulttien tekemä kustannusarvio lokakuun 2007 hintatasossa (indeksi 131,5) oli 794816 M. Jos nyt vihdoin on tehty tarpeelliset maaperätutkimukset ja saatu siten kustannusarvion mukaiset tarjoukset, niin ei siinä 800 miljoonan hinnassa mitään ihmeellistä ole.

Mielestäni tämä uutinen ei ole mikään yllätys sen jälkeen, kun Helsinki on ilmoittanut, ettei ole tarpeen rakentaa Kehä 2:ta, johon Helsinki suostui jotta Espoo tekisi metron, ja otsikoihin on nostettu Sipoon metro, joka esitettiin keväällä 2006, kun näytti siltä, ettei Espoo tee myönteistä metropäätöstä. Ja mahtaakohan uutinen olla uutinen ollenkaan, sillä työtunneleita ei ole ollut tekeillä Tapiolan länsipuolella, vaikka niiden louhinta on aloitettu jo talvella. Eli jo puoli vuotta on tiedetty, ettei edes yritetä tehdä töitä kuin Tapiolaan saakka.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kun muut eivät näy huomanneen, niin tulkon kerrotuksi, että Tekniikka&Talous -lehden mukaan Länsimetro Oy on rajaamassa metron rakentamisen Tapiolaan. Syynä on rahapula.


Mielenkiintoinen uutinen, en tosin löytänyt T&T:n nettiversiosta. Tarkoittaako tämä nyt sitten sitä, että länsimetro jää tyngäksi Tapiolaan? Ja jos niin mitä siitä eteenpäin? TramWest II? Vai onko tämä vain viivästys kunnes jyrätään läpi "uudelleenlaskettu" rahoitus valtionosuuksineen?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tarkoittaako tämä nyt sitten sitä, että länsimetro jää tyngäksi Tapiolaan? Ja jos niin mitä siitä eteenpäin?


Uutisessa sanottiin 



> Espoon metro voidaan avata aluksi vain Ruoholahden ja Tapiolan välille. Jatko-osuus Matinkylään tulisi tässä vaihtoehdossa liikenteelle vasta myöhemmin.


Mitään täsmällisiä suunnitelmia siitä, milloin tuo myöhemmin saattaisi olla ei sanota. Vaihtoehtona Matinkylän metrolle pidetään osan busseista ajamista Helsinkiin asti. Eli Kaakkois-espoo jäänee tällä menolla vielä pitkäksi aikaa tilaan, jossa metro "on tulossa", ja siksi mitään muita joukkoliikenneinvestointeja ei kannata edes harkita. 

Tietysti lehtijutun perusteella ei kannata vielä kauhean pitkällemeneviä johtopäätöksiä vetää. Välissä voi olla vaikka minkälaista rikkinäistä puhelinta.

----------


## teme

> Mielenkiintoinen uutinen, en tosin löytänyt T&T:n nettiversiosta. Tarkoittaako tämä nyt sitten sitä, että länsimetro jää tyngäksi Tapiolaan? Ja jos niin mitä siitä eteenpäin? TramWest II? Vai onko tämä vain viivästys kunnes jyrätään läpi "uudelleenlaskettu" rahoitus valtionosuuksineen?


Mullekaan ei tule T&T, mielenkiintoista joskin ennakoitavaa. Väittäisin että jää siihen, Kehä II vihellettiin jo poikki ihan vaan siksi että se on niin tolkuttoman hintainen, ja tämä on minusta jonkinlainen merkkipaalu. Eli että saadaan sanottua ihan ääneen että se nyt vaan maksaa liikaa.

----------


## JMerlin

> [...] Tekniikka&Talous -lehden mukaan Länsimetro Oy on rajaamassa metron rakentamisen Tapiolaan. Syynä on rahapula.


Tuohan on aivan loistavaa!

Keilaniemi ja Otaniemi ja Tapiola muodostavat rypään, josta on ehkä hyväkin olla raskas runkoyhteys Helsingin keskustaan. Aivan kuten Leppävaarasta ja Tikkurilasta ja Itäkeskuksesta. Tapiolasta länteen taasen alkaa rakennuskanta harvenemaan selvästi. Kaupunkiratoihin verrattuna metro tietysti tarjoaa vieläpä raskaan suoran poikittaisyhteyden lännestä itään.

Leppävaara ja Tapiola ovat vaihtopaikkoja tulevaisuuden ratikka-Jokeriin. Jokeria voi myös jatkaa Tapiolasta länteen, jos niin halutaan, ja käyttää tätä vaikka osaltaan liityntäliikenteeseen. Ja mikäpä estää sen jälkeen harkitsemasta tämän säteittäisen yhteyden (Länsi-Espoosta Tapiolaan) haaroittamista Tapiolasta kohti Helsingin keskustaa tai vaikkapa Pasilaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuohan on aivan loistavaa!
> 
> Keilaniemi ja Otaniemi ja Tapiola muodostavat rypään, josta on ehkä hyväkin olla raskas runkoyhteys Helsingin keskustaan.


Jep, eiköhän helsinkiläisille riitä että metro kulkee juurikin noille huudeille.

Onnea Espoo  :Razz:

----------


## teme

Tajusin juuri jotain surkuhupaisaa:

800 miljoonalla saa viisi asemanväliä Länsimetroa. Eli 160 miljoonaa per asemanväli.

Täten Tapiola - Urheilupuisto - Matinkylä maksaa 320 miljonaa.

Raide-Jokeri maksaa noin 220 miljoonaa. Matinkyä - Tapiola - Munkkiniemi rata olisi noin 12 km, eli varovastikin laskien noin 100 miljoonaa. Eli yhteensä noin 320 miljoonaa.

----------


## Mikko Lahti

> Tajusin juuri jotain surkuhupaisaa:
> 
> 800 miljoonalla saa viisi asemanväliä Länsimetroa. Eli 160 miljoonaa per asemanväli.
> 
> Täten Tapiola - Urheilupuisto - Matinkylä maksaa 320 miljonaa.
> 
> Raide-Jokeri maksaa noin 220 miljoonaa. Matinkyä - Tapiola - Munkkiniemi rata olisi noin 12 km, eli varovastikin laskien noin 100 miljoonaa. Eli yhteensä noin 320 miljoonaa.


Länsimetron hinnalla olisi saatu toisin sanoen vajaat 100 kilometria kevytraidetta seudulle. Sillä olisi mullistava vaikutus liikenneoloihin. Länsimetrolla ei. (tai no, vapautuuhan Länsiväylältä kolmannet kaistat autoille...)

Milloin tämä tajutaan päättävillä tahoilla? Nyt tehdään HLJ 2011:ta, ja ennakkotiedot eivät lupaa hyvää. Raskasraideutopiat elävät ja voivat hyvin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Länsimetron hinnalla olisi saatu toisin sanoen vajaat 100 kilometria kevytraidetta seudulle. Sillä olisi mullistava vaikutus liikenneoloihin. Länsimetrolla ei. (tai no, vapautuuhan Länsiväylältä kolmannet kaistat autoille...)
> 
> Milloin tämä tajutaan päättävillä tahoilla? Nyt tehdään HLJ 2011:ta, ja ennakkotiedot eivät lupaa hyvää. Raskasraideutopiat elävät ja voivat hyvin.


Kummallisen hiljaista on ollut kansalaiskeskustelu Helsingissä (ainakin ulkopuolelta katsoen) tästä järjettömästä tuhlauksesta. Olisiko itse kunkin aika tarttua kynään ja ruveta rustaamaan kirjoituksia lehtiin? Ja ottamaan yhteyttä päättäjiin ja virkamiehiin? Liian moni päättäjä ja kansalainen ilmeisesti vieläkin kuvittelee, että Helsinki tarvitsee metroa, että se on jotenkin hyvä hanke liikenteellisesti ja ettei nykyaikainen raitiotie kykenisi tuottamaan samaa (tai itse asiassa parempaa) palvelua edullisemmin, jolloin sitä voidaan rakentaa enemmän.

----------


## hmikko

> Raide-Jokeri maksaa noin 220 miljoonaa. Matinkylä - Tapiola - Munkkiniemi rata olisi noin 12 km, eli varovastikin laskien noin 100 miljoonaa. Eli yhteensä noin 320 miljoonaa.


Tapiola-Matinkylä -väli olisi tietysti aivan toimiva metroa korvaava pidennys Raide-Jokerille, ja samalla voisi hoitaa Olarin ja mitä näitä linjausongelmia metron kanssa nyt oli. Poliittisestihan tämä on tietysti aivan mahdotonta, kun metro on hakattu kivestä veistettyyn 40-vuotissuunnitelmaan, ja homma hajahtaisi muutenkin TramWestin toteuttamiselta. Tuostahan olisi suora polku Otaniemen ja Munkkiniemen kautta kulkevan linjan lisäämiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kummallisen hiljaista on ollut kansalaiskeskustelu Helsingissä (ainakin ulkopuolelta katsoen) tästä järjettömästä tuhlauksesta. Olisiko itse kunkin aika tarttua kynään ja ruveta rustaamaan kirjoituksia lehtiin? Ja ottamaan yhteyttä päättäjiin ja virkamiehiin? Liian moni päättäjä ja kansalainen ilmeisesti vieläkin kuvittelee, että Helsinki tarvitsee metroa, että se on jotenkin hyvä hanke liikenteellisesti ja ettei nykyaikainen raitiotie kykenisi tuottamaan samaa (tai itse asiassa parempaa) palvelua edullisemmin, jolloin sitä voidaan rakentaa enemmän.


Kansalaiskeskustelua metrosta Helsingin seudulla on käyty n 50 vuotta ja ensimmäisinä 20 vuotena suhtautuminen oli hyvin kriittistä, mutta sitten kävi niin että kun helsinkiläiset itse pääsivät makean makuun  eivät he noin vaan enää halua luopua siitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Raide-Jokeri maksaa noin 220 miljoonaa. Matinkyä - Tapiola - Munkkiniemi rata olisi noin 12 km, eli varovastikin laskien noin 100 miljoonaa. Eli yhteensä noin 320 miljoonaa.


Tuo Raide-Jokerin kustannusarvio on tosi paljon alakantissa. 400-500 miljoonaa on lähempänä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Raide-Jokerin rakentamisen kustannusarvio on 210 miljoonaa euroa. Se on todennäköisesti paikkansapitävä tai enintään hieman yläkanttiin. Raportti ei perustu onneksi ainoastaan suomalaiseen tietoon, vaan työssä on ollut mukana Saksassa laajimman kokemuksen omaava TTK:n suunnittelutoimisto Karlsruhesta:

Raide-jokerin raportti

----------


## petteri

> Raide-Jokerin rakentamisen kustannusarvio on 210 miljoonaa euroa. Se on todennäköisesti paikkansapitävä tai enintään hieman yläkanttiin. Raportti ei perustu onneksi ainoastaan suomalaiseen tietoon, vaan työssä on ollut mukana Saksassa laajimman kokemuksen omaava TTK:n suunnittelutoimisto Karlsruhesta:


Tuo kustannusarvio on mm. Tvärbananin, Bergenin ratikan ja Ranskan ratikkahankkeiden perusteella todella rajusti alakantissa. 8 miljoonaa/km ei riitä mihinkään. 12-20 miljoonaa/km ja varikot yms sitten vielä päälle. Jos 400-500 miljoonaa riittää niin hyvä on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo kustannusarvio on mm. Tvärbananin, Bergenin ratikan ja Ranskan ratikkahankkeiden perusteella todella rajusti alakantissa. 8 miljoonaa/km ei riitä mihinkään. 12-20 miljoonaa/km ja varikot yms sitten vielä päälle. Jos 400-500 miljoonaa riittää niin hyvä on.


Jokeria ei voi verrata länsimetroon mm siksi etä Jokeri ei ole mikään hirmu nopea raitiotielinja, sitä ei ole edes haluttu sellaiseksi vaan se kulkee pitkiä matkoja katuja pitkin muun liikenteen seassa. Jokeri ei myöskään ylitä tai alita mitään vesistöjä. Jos länsimetron sijaan olisi päätetty rakentaa pikaraitiotie niin ainakin alkumatkan Helsinki keskusta-Otaniemi osalta rakennuskustannukset olisivat olleet lähempänä Tvärbananin kuin Jokerin luokkaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo Raide-Jokerin kustannusarvio on tosi paljon alakantissa. 400-500 miljoonaa on lähempänä.





> Tuo [Jokerin virallinen] kustannusarvio on mm. Tvärbananin, Bergenin ratikan ja Ranskan ratikkahankkeiden perusteella todella rajusti alakantissa. 8 miljoonaa/km ei riitä mihinkään. 12-20 miljoonaa/km ja varikot yms sitten vielä päälle. Jos 400-500 miljoonaa riittää niin hyvä on.


Näkemyksesi on kyllä ihan ymmärrettävä, vaikka se tässä kohtaa meneekin metsään. Meillä on pikku hiljaa totuttu siihen, että raskaraidehankkeiden kustannusarviot vähintään tuplaantuvat matkan varrella hyvinkin lyhyessä ajassa, ja niinpä minäkin heitin muutama päivä sitten samalla tavalla ilmaan, että apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Penttilän mainostama 400 Me:n itämetron jatke tullee maksamaan ainakin 800 Me. Enkä tainnut olla ihan väärässä, kun hinta on nyt jo noussut muutamassa päivässä noin 640 miljoonaan (HS tänään).

Jokeri kuitenkin poikkeaa metrohankkeista ihan oleellisesti ainakin kahdella tavalla. Ensinnäkin olen seurannut jokerin suunnittelua sen verran läheltä, että uskallan väittää, että sen suunnittelukulttuuri poikkeaa metrohankkeiden suunnittelukulttuurista oleellisesti. Jokerin kohdalla kustannukset arvioidaan pikemminkin ylä- kuin alakanttiin ja vaikkapa matkanopeudet pikemminkin liian hitaiksi kuin liian nopeiksi. Tehdään siis varman päälle, jottei myöhemmin tulisi samankaltaista kritiikkiä kuin mitä on tapana saada lukea metrohankkeista ja niiden suunnittelusta. Periaate sinänsä on ihan oikein, mutta sen haittapuolena on se, että kun se eroaa vallitsevasta suunnitteluperiaatteesta, niin käy juuri kuten tässä: helposti tulkitaan jokerin suunnittelua vallitsevien periaatteiden mukaan ja heitetään ilmaan, että kyllä sekin hinta siitä tuplaantuu... Toiseksi jokerin hintaan sisältyy epävarmuustekijöitä huomattavasti vähemmän kuin maanalaiseen rakentamiseen. Tottakai jokeritunneleihin voi sisälytä maaperän suhteen epävarmuutta, tunnelien turvamääräykset saattavat tiukentua kun hanke venyy, silloista voidaan haluta monumenttisiltoja, mihin ei olla varauduttu suunnitelmissa. Mutta kokonaisuudessaan epävarmuustekijöitä on vähemmän ja hinta siten varmemmin tiedossa. Mitä enemmän hanke venyy, sitä enemmän hinta nousee, kun kustannusten yleistaso nousee, mutta se ei enää ole jokerin vika.

Sokea vertaaminen Tvärbananiin, Bergeniin, Pariisiin tai johonkin muuhun yksittäiseen ratikkahankkeeseen on aikamoista mutkien oikomista, etten sanoisi peräti typerää. Jossain hs.fi-keskustelussa sen vielä saattaisi ymmärtää, mutta täällä ihmettelen sitä kovasti. Esim. Tvärbananilla on massiivisia siltarakennelmia, hinnaltaan verrattavissa Laajasalon siltaan tai ylikin. Ranskassa taas on tapana rakentaa koko katuympäristö käytännössä uudelleen ja sisällyttää kaikki kulut julkisivuremontteja myöten ratikan hintaan (koska tällä saadaan pumpattua rahaa valtiolta).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuo kustannusarvio on mm. Tvärbananin, Bergenin ratikan ja Ranskan ratikkahankkeiden perusteella todella rajusti alakantissa.


Voihan sitä verrata appelsiineja omeniin jos huvittaa.

On noin sata kertaa käyty tällä foorumilla läpi seuraavat asiat:
- Tvärbanan oli kallis, koska sillä on paljon siltoja ja tunneleita
- Bergenin raitiotien oli kallis, koska siitä noin 25% on tunnelissa ja Norjassa työvoiman hinta on noin 60% korkeampi kuin Suomessa.
- Ranskan raitiotiehankkeet ovat kalliita, koska niihin leivotaan kaikki muukin mitä kaverit haluavat, kävelykeskustoista parkkihalleihin.

8 M / km hinnalla saadaan varmasti Raide-Jokeri toteutettua.

Lisäksi tulee muistaa, että merkittävä osa Raide-Jokerin taitorakenteista on jo tehty Bussi-Jokeria varten.

----------


## 339-DF

Hupi länsimetrosta ei ota loppuakseen. Nyt Louko haluaa käyttää muutaman kymmenen miljoonaa euroa siihen, että ostetaan etukäteen Esport Centerin tennishallin vuokrasopimus, jotta päästään kiireellä rakentamaan taloja tennishallien tilalle. Sääliksi käy espoolaista veronmaksajaa. Ymmärrän kyllä Loukon kiireen, sillä mahdollinen viraltapano on yhä lähempänä ja toisaalta metrokin saattaa jäädä vain Tapiolaan. Ottaen huomioon nykyiset lahjussyytteet herää epäilys siitä, olisiko tässäkin jotain outoa. Onhan esimerkiksi tenniskeskuksen omistajille kannattavampaa lopettaa liiketoiminta riskeineen ja hyväksyä kymmenien miljoonien eurojen korvaukset kuin jatkaa liiketoimintaa, jossa aina on omat riskinsä.

Alkaisikohan muuten jo olla paikallaan laskea länsimetron todellinen kustannusarvio? Sellainen, joka ottaisi huomioon
- metron suunnittelu- ja rakentamiskustannukset, joiden arvio lienee nyt jossain 800 miljoonassa
- tähän sisältymättömät kustannukset automaattisesta kulunvalvonnasta, sillä ne ymmärtääkseni eivät ole mukana yllä olevassa luvussa
- suoraan metroa varten tehtävät katuliikenteen järjestelyt liityntäterminaaleissa ja kevyen liikenteen järjestelyt
- tällaiset tenniskeskuskustannukset ja muut vastaavat, suoraan metrosta johtuvat ylimääräiset kustannukset

- Helsingille lankeavat kustannukset varikon laajentamisesta ja uuden kaluston hankinnasta. Nämä ovat liikennöintikustannuksia. Sellaisina ne voisi laskeakin, eli katsoa, minkä verran liikennöintikorvauksia HKL aikoo HSL:ltä periä länsimetron liikenteestä verrattuna muutaman vuoden takaisiin arvioihin, joiden perusteella Espoon valtuusto sai käsityksen, että metro säästää liikennöintikorvauksia.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos länsimetron sijaan olisi päätetty rakentaa pikaraitiotie niin ainakin alkumatkan Helsinki keskusta-Otaniemi osalta rakennuskustannukset olisivat olleet lähempänä Tvärbananin kuin Jokerin luokkaa.


Ehkä näin, mutta säästöt olisivatkin tulleet juurikin jatko-osuuksilta, joita kevyemmässä vaihtoehdossa oltaisiin joskus saatettu nähdä jopa Tapiolan takaisilla kulmillakin.

----------


## late-

> Tuo kustannusarvio on mm. Tvärbananin, Bergenin ratikan ja Ranskan ratikkahankkeiden perusteella todella rajusti alakantissa.


Ja mm. Helsingin keskustan raitioteiden ja saksalaisten hankkeiden perusteella hyvin linjassa. Putkisiirtojen ja vastaavien osalta keskusta on kalleinta aluetta. Jokerin ratatekniikka poikkeaa keskustasta, mutta ratkaisujen hintaero ei ole kovin suuri. Pikaratikan sujuvuus vaatii paikoitellen siltoja ja tunneleita, jotka on hinnoiteltu erikseen. Kustannusarvio on aina arvio, mutta 100 % lisää on turha olettaa.

Tvärbanan on ainakin pykälää raskaampi ratkaisu kuin suunniteltu Jokeri. Sattumoisin nykyisen osuuden keskinopeus on silti sama. Bergenin vuonomaasto taas asettaa omat erityisvaatimuksensa.

Ranskalaisissa kustannustiedoissa kalusto ja varikot sisällytetään lähes poikkeuksetta kokonaispottiin, josta kilometrihinta lasketaan. Hankkeiden rajauksen erot on käyty täällä läpi jo aiemmin. Ranskassa raitiotiehanke tulkitaan kaupunkikehityshankkeeksi, johon sisältyy katujen uudelleenrakentaminen seinästä seinään, kaiken kunnallistekniikan modernisointi ja jopa rakennusten julkisivujen saneeraus. Jokerilla ei jouduta läheskään näin perusteelliseen työhön, vaikka katuympäristöjä muokataankin enemmän kuin Helsingin nykyisille ratikoille on ollut tapana.

----------


## teme

> Tuo kustannusarvio on mm. Tvärbananin, Bergenin ratikan ja Ranskan ratikkahankkeiden perusteella todella rajusti alakantissa. 8 miljoonaa/km ei riitä mihinkään. 12-20 miljoonaa/km ja varikot yms sitten vielä päälle. Jos 400-500 miljoonaa riittää niin hyvä on.


Mikko ja Daniel jo vastasivatkin, lisään että kustannuksissa on 15% riskivara joka on minusta suhteessa suhteelliseen helppoon rakentamiseen. Jos haluaisi pelata oikein varman päälle niin 30% voisi käyttää, mutta ei tuo nyt olennaisesti kokonaiskustannusta muuta.

En tosin pitäisi välttämättä huonona ajatuksena käyttää Raide-Jokeriin 12-20Me/km, eli siis kokonaisuudessaan 300 - 500 miljoonaa. Tuon voisi esimerkiksi käytttää Pitäjänmäen liikenneympyrän viemiseen maan alle jolloin tilalla saisi rakennuksia, tai  toiseen haaran idässä Latokartanon ja Myllypuron kautta, tai siihen että uuden sillan sijaan Lahdentien yli tehtäisiin leveä kate...

Ei kustannusten minimointi ole mikään itsetarkoitus, kyse on siitä onko joku kustannusten arvoista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alkaisikohan muuten jo olla paikallaan laskea länsimetron todellinen kustannusarvio? Sellainen, joka ottaisi huomioon
> - metron suunnittelu- ja rakentamiskustannukset, joiden arvio lienee nyt jossain 800 miljoonassa
> - tähän sisältymättömät kustannukset automaattisesta kulunvalvonnasta, sillä ne ymmärtääkseni eivät ole mukana yllä olevassa luvussa
> - suoraan metroa varten tehtävät katuliikenteen järjestelyt liityntäterminaaleissa ja kevyen liikenteen järjestelyt
> - tällaiset tenniskeskuskustannukset ja muut vastaavat, suoraan metrosta johtuvat ylimääräiset kustannukset


Metron kustannuksiin on laskettu kulunvalvonta, liityntäliikenteen terminaalit sekä välittömässä läheisyydessä olevan katuverkon muutoskustannukset.  Toinen juttu on että vaihtoehdoillakin on omat kustannuksensa. Kustannuksia voi verrata objektiivisesti vain jos ottaa huomioon muutokset  esim väestön ja työpaikkojen määrien suhteen. Jos Espoon väestö ja työpaikkamäärä pysyisi vakiona mitään metroa ei olisi kannattanut rakentaa mutta koska on otettu huomioon kasvua, niin metro antaa enemmän pelivaraa tulevaisuudessa. 

Tennishallin problematiikkaa on hieman liioiteltu. Tennishalli voidaan säilyttää vanhalla paikallaan jos rakennetaan riittävän iso rakennus vanhan hallin tilalle jonka kellarissa pelataan tennistä ja ylemmissä kerroksissa asutaan tai tehdään töitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Tapiola-Matinkylä -väli olisi tietysti aivan toimiva metroa korvaava pidennys Raide-Jokerille, ja samalla voisi hoitaa Olarin ja mitä näitä linjausongelmia metron kanssa nyt oli. 
> 
> Tuostahan olisi suora polku Otaniemen ja Munkkiniemen kautta kulkevan linjan lisäämiseen.


Nimenomaan kato! Otaniemen kautta voidaan ajaa sekä keskustaan että Pasilan kautta Arabiaan ja Viikkiin.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:ssä on nyt tehty tutkivaa journalismia, eli joku on vuotanut sinne Loukon ja Kokkosen syytteet. Ei liene yllätys, että rakennusliikkeet ovat antaneet syytteessä lahjuksiksi tulkittavia hyötyjä eli matkoja Loukolle.

Miten on, ovatko HS:n listaamat rakennusliikkeet samoja tai osittain samoja, jotka osallistuvat Länsimetron rakentamiseen tai hyötyvätkö ne metrosta esim. rakennusoikeuden tai mittavien uusien asuinrakennushankkeiden kautta? Olisi mielenkiintoista ymmärtää, missä määrin tämä lahjusjupakka liittyy metroon vai eikö liity ollenkaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HS:ssä on nyt tehty tutkivaa journalismia, eli joku on vuotanut sinne Loukon ja Kokkosen syytteet. Ei liene yllätys, että rakennusliikkeet ovat antaneet syytteessä lahjuksiksi tulkittavia hyötyjä eli matkoja Loukolle.
> 
> Miten on, ovatko HS:n listaamat rakennusliikkeet samoja tai osittain samoja, jotka osallistuvat Länsimetron rakentamiseen tai hyötyvätkö ne metrosta esim. rakennusoikeuden tai mittavien uusien asuinrakennushankkeiden kautta? Olisi mielenkiintoista ymmärtää, missä määrin tämä lahjusjupakka liittyy metroon vai eikö liity ollenkaan.


Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt niin ne ovat ollet Loukon työhön eli teknisen toimen johdon hoitamisen liittyviä kokousmatkoja ja varmaan monessa muussakin kaupungissa kuin Espoossa lienee sellainen käytäntö että jos jokin yhteistyökumppani haluaa sponsoroida kokouksia maksamalla matkan tai jotain muuta ohjelmaa ehdolla että saavat pitää omia markkinointipuffauspuheenvuoroja, niin veronmaksajien rahojahan sillä säästetään. Jos virkamiehen elämän Suomessa on oltava sellaista että huveja ja hyötyjä ei saa yhdistää saman matkakokkonaisuuden puitteissa niin virkamieheksi aika harva taitaa haluta kun yksityisellä puolella sitä harjoitetaan jatkuvasti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos virkamiehen elämän Suomessa on oltava sellaista että huveja ja hyötyjä ei saa yhdistää saman matkakokkonaisuuden puitteissa niin virkamieheksi aika harva taitaa haluta kun yksityisellä puolella sitä harjoitetaan jatkuvasti.


Ei muuten harjoiteta joka firmassa eikä tätä pidä sallia virkamiehillekään sen paremmin. Korruptiotahan tuollainen on, katsoi sitä miten hyvänsä.

Nykyään on yhä tyypillisempää, että ihan yksityisissä firmoissakin rajoitetaan työntekijöiden oikeutta nauttia toisten firmojen vieraanvaraisuudesta. Saatetaan esimerkiksi määrätä, että mikä tahansa yli 100  arvoinen etu on kielletty, ja että matkat ja hotellit maksaa aina oma työnantaja normaalin hyväksyntämenettelyn puitteissa. Erityisesti ostoista vastaavien suhteet toimittajiin ovat tarkan luupin alla.

Käytännössä on sallittua palaverin yhteydessä nauttia lounas tai päivällinen, kunhan hinta jää alle 100 :n (eli ei sillä mitään rellestystä saa aikaiseksi), ja ottaa vastaan hintahaarukkaan kuuluva liikelahja joululahjaksi, siis joku petankkisetti tai leikkuulauta.

Näillä lahjoilla ei vielä osteta lahjottavan suosiota, ja hyvä niin. Jos menisi tuon yli, niin epäilykset vähintäänkin heräisivät, ja monesti jo epäilys on yhtä paha kuin varsinainen korruptio. Ei tarvitse tehdä vääryyttää tietoisesti tai edes tiedostamatta, jotta asia näyttää pahalta. Mutta jos se näyttää pahalta, se ei ole hyväksyttävää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei muuten harjoiteta joka firmassa eikä tätä pidä sallia virkamiehillekään sen paremmin. Korruptiotahan tuollainen on, katsoi sitä miten hyvänsä.
> 
> Nykyään on yhä tyypillisempää, että ihan yksityisissä firmoissakin rajoitetaan työntekijöiden oikeutta nauttia toisten firmojen vieraanvaraisuudesta. Saatetaan esimerkiksi määrätä, että mikä tahansa yli 100  arvoinen etu on kielletty, ja että matkat ja hotellit maksaa aina oma työnantaja normaalin hyväksyntämenettelyn puitteissa. Erityisesti ostoista vastaavien suhteet toimittajiin ovat tarkan luupin alla.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että rakennusalalla on vanhastaan vallinnut aivan toisenlainen vieraanvaraisuuskulttuuri kuin esim IT-alalla. Olen kuullut mitä hurjimpia juttuia "vanhoilta hyviltä ajoilta" niiltä jotka ovat olleet mukana silloin, ja niihin verrattuna Loukon ja Espoon teknisen puolen Lapin matkat vaikuttavat aika kesyiltä. Tosin mikä minä olen selittämään kun en itse ole ollut mukana. Odotetaan nyt vaan rauhasa mitä oikeus sanooo Loukon tapauksesta.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mulla on sellainen käsitys että rakennusalalla on vanhastaan vallinnut aivan toisenlainen vieraanvaraisuuskulttuuri kuin esim IT-alalla. Olen kuullut mitä hurjimpia juttuia "vanhoilta hyviltä ajoilta" niiltä jotka ovat olleet mukana silloin, ja niihin verrattuna Loukon ja Espoon teknisen puolen Lapin matkat vaikuttavat aika kesyiltä.


Varmasti alakohtaisia eroja on olemassa ja varsinkin on ollut menneisyydessä. Yhteiskunnan odotukset ovat kuitenkin tiukentuneet ja hyväksyttävyyden rajat kaventuneet. Sääli sitä, joka tällaiseen haksahtaa osaamatta lukea ajan merkkejä.

<ironia>
Ihmettelimme taannoin yhden kaverin kanssa näitä lahjontakuvioita yleisellä tasolla, ja totesimme että kyllä Suomi sentään on aika puhdas ja rehellinen maa. Päättelimme että niin sen täytyy mennä, että ei tarvitse paljonkaan lahjoa virkamiestä, ehkä vähän saunottaa, niin se tekee mitä saunottaja pyytää. Jossain eksottisemmissa maissa vaaditaan tuhdit lahjukset, mikä on jo melkoinen kustannus bisnekselle, jos firma sellaiselle tielle lähtee. Suomalainen korruptio on siis taloudellisessa mielessä erittäin tehokasta korruptiota.  :Wink: 
</ironia>

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

HS:n jutun verkkoversio

Ratkaisevaa tässä asiassa on, ovatko rakennusliikkeet maksaneet ko. matkat vai ovatko Espoon kaupunki tai Louko itse maksaneet ko. matkat. 

Jos rakennusliikkeet ovat maksaja, on todennäköistä, että matkoja voidaan pitää nykyisen oikeuskäytännön mukaan lahjuksina.

----------


## teme

Asiaa sen kummemin tuntematta, niin kyllä tuo minusta on vähän kohtuutonta Loukoa kohtaan. Minulla on joskus ollut asiakkaana julkisen puolen tahoja, homma menee ajoittain vähän naurettavaksi kun joutuu suurin piirtein miettimään että saako lounasta tarjota. Yleisellä tasolla kuitenkin se että virkamiehet maksaa omat matkansa pitäisi olla selvää ihan vaan siksi että ei riitä että ei ole korruptoitu vaan siltä pitää myös näyttää. itseasiasas tuo on käytäntö joissain yksityisissä yrityksissäkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron kustannuksiin on laskettu kulunvalvonta, liityntäliikenteen terminaalit sekä välittömässä läheisyydessä olevan katuverkon muutoskustannukset.


Ei ole kuljettajattoman metron kulunvalvonta mukana siinä kustannusarviossa, jonka Länsimetro Oy 714 M suuruisena esitti LVM:lle valtiontuen perusteeksi.

Tämä touhu menee vielä sillä tavalla hauskasti, että säästäminen maksoi enemmän kuin oli esitetty säästö.

Eli ensin vuoden 2008 alussa myönnettiin, ettei metro maksa 452 M kuten syyskuussa 2006 vaan 794816 M riippuen Koivusaaren ja Jousenpuiston toteutusvaihtoehdoista. Kun tämä ylitti sen, että valtion uskottiin antavan 200 M tukea ja sen piti olla 30 %, kustannusarvio muutettiin 714 miljoonaksi. Selitys oli, että lyhennetään asemia kun ajetaan ilman kuljettajia lyhyempää vuoroväliä ja lyhyempiä junia.

Säästöä siis saataisiin näin noin 90 M. Tämän säästön saaminen edellytti 115 M:n kuljettajattoman ajon järjestelmää, josta Helsinki päätti huhtikuussa 2008 eli sen jälkeen kun Länsimetro Oy oli tehnyt oman kustannusarvionsa. Näin Espoon metron hinnaksi tuli 829 M. Tosin joulukuussa 2008 HKL teki kuljettajattoman ajon hankintasopimuksen vielä korkeampaan hintaan, eli 124 M.

Nyt voi sanoa, että eihän kaikki 124 M kohdistu Espoon metroon, vaan sillä uusitaan koko kulunvalvonta. Totta. Mutta Espoon metro ei voi toimia lyhyine asemineen, ellei myös Helsingissä ajeta lyhyitä junia. Eli Espoon rahojen säästämiseksi käytetään enemmän rahaa Helsingissä kuin olisi tarpeen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli ensin vuoden 2008 alussa myönnettiin, ettei metro maksa 452 M kuten syyskuussa 2006 vaan 794816 M riippuen Koivusaaren ja Jousenpuiston toteutusvaihtoehdoista. Kun tämä ylitti sen, että valtion uskottiin antavan 200 M tukea ja sen piti olla 30 %, kustannusarvio muutettiin 714 miljoonaksi. Selitys oli, että lyhennetään asemia kun ajetaan ilman kuljettajia lyhyempää vuoroväliä ja lyhyempiä junia.


Seurasin lehdistössä en verran tiiviisti metron valtuustokäsittelyä ja muistan kyllä että 2006 tiedettiin metron tulevan maksamaan 600 miljoonaa , eikä 452 joka luki jossain vanhassa raportissa. Kyseisen raportin julkistamisen jälkeen olivat myös metron vaihtoehtojen hinnat ehtineet nousta, mm länsiväyl'bussien ajokustannukset. 

Toinen juttu on että ilman minkäänlaista kulunvalvontaa ei mikään metro toimi. Eli kustannusarvioihin sisältyy kulunvalvonta. Automaattisen ja manuaalisen välinen hintaero kokonaan uudessa metroradassa on niin pieni että vanhentuneen tekniikan ostaminen on pitkän päälle kuin sappaisiinsa kusisi. Jos länsimetron pituus olisi ollut 3 km eikä 13 km, ja jos olisi olut tiedossa että itämetroa ei tulla koskaan jatkamaan Sipoon suuntaan, olisi kannatanut jatkaa  vanhanmallisella kulunvalvonnalla ja asentaa sellaiset laitteet länsimetroon. 




> Nyt voi sanoa, että eihän kaikki 124 M kohdistu Espoon metroon, vaan sillä uusitaan koko kulunvalvonta. Totta. Mutta Espoon metro ei voi toimia lyhyine asemineen, ellei myös Helsingissä ajeta lyhyitä junia. Eli Espoon rahojen säästämiseksi käytetään enemmän rahaa Helsingissä kuin olisi tarpeen.


Eiköhän se ole enemmän Helsingin ongelma kun on speksannut viritykset sellaisiksi? Asemien lyhyyden yhtenä syynä olen ymmärtänyt Otaniemen mutkan, täyspitkä asema ei olisi sopinut siihen. Otaniemi on kuitenkin länsimetron keskeisimpiä asemia, ellei keskeisin, joten poiskaan sitä ei voinut jättää. Toinen juttu taitaa olla se että Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen asemien käyttäjistä suurin osa taitaa tulla Helsingistä, eli kyllä Stadissa taidetaan olla perillä mistä maksetaan.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:23 ----------




> Varmasti alakohtaisia eroja on olemassa ja varsinkin on ollut menneisyydessä. Yhteiskunnan odotukset ovat kuitenkin tiukentuneet ja hyväksyttävyyden rajat kaventuneet. Sääli sitä, joka tällaiseen haksahtaa osaamatta lukea ajan merkkejä.
> 
> <ironia>
> Ihmettelimme taannoin yhden kaverin kanssa näitä lahjontakuvioita yleisellä tasolla, ja totesimme että kyllä Suomi sentään on aika puhdas ja rehellinen maa. Päättelimme että niin sen täytyy mennä, että ei tarvitse paljonkaan lahjoa virkamiestä, ehkä vähän saunottaa, niin se tekee mitä saunottaja pyytää. Jossain eksottisemmissa maissa vaaditaan tuhdit lahjukset, mikä on jo melkoinen kustannus bisnekselle, jos firma sellaiselle tielle lähtee. Suomalainen korruptio on siis taloudellisessa mielessä erittäin tehokasta korruptiota. 
> </ironia>


Jollekin pikkupomolle voidaan asettaa tiukat rajat millaista vieraanvaraisuutta sopii tarjota ja ottaa vastaan. Lähinnä siksi että ei herättäisi kateutta muiden joukossa. Mutta moniko pikkupomo on ollut niin rehellien että on antanut vapaaehtoisesti työnantajalleen lentomatkoistaan kertyneet kanta-asiakaspisteet? Eivätkö ne ole lahjontaa kanssa mitä suuremmissa määrin?

<ironia>
Isoja pomoja jollaisiksi Loukon myös lasken (Suomen toiseksi suurimman kaupungin teknisen toimialan johtaja) koskee toisenlaiset säännöt. Sellaisia pomoja pitää verrata ministereihin tai vaikka jonkun ison viraston pääjohtajaan. Niiden menoista ja ketkä ne maksavat ei oikeastaan kukaan tiedä. He tarjoavat vuorotellen toisilleen ylellisiä kekkereitä Saariselän ja Porin Jazzin kabineteissä. Nykyisin sitä kutsutaan "verkostoitumiseksi".
</ironia>

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jollekin pikkupomolle voidaan asettaa tiukat rajat millaista vieraanvaraisuutta sopii tarjota ja ottaa vastaan. Lähinnä siksi että ei herättäisi kateutta muiden joukossa. Mutta moniko pikkupomo on ollut niin rehellien että on antanut vapaaehtoisesti työnantajalleen lentomatkoistaan kertyneet kanta-asiakaspisteet? Eivätkö ne ole lahjontaa kanssa mitä suuremmissa määrin?


Lentoyhtiöiden pisteet ovat lähinnä riesa, eivät etu. Halpoja lentoja löytää nykyään muutenkin, ja ovat helpommin varattavissa ja niissä on vähemmän rajoituksia.

Lähtökohtaisesti verottajan näkemys on, että pisteet ovat työnantajan omaisuutta. Tämä on sikäli aivan oikein, että kun työnantaja maksaa niin edutkin kuuluvat lähtökohtaisesti työnantajalle. Ongelma on, että lentoyhtiöille bonuskortit ovat henkilökohtaisia eivätkä ne suostu erottelemaan työnantajan pisteitä omista pisteistä. Ne omat pisteethän eivät kuulu työnantajalle mitenkään.

No, sanoin siis että lähtökohtaisesti työnantaja omistaa työmatkoista kertyneet pisteet. Firman sisäisellä matkustusohjesäännöllä on kuitenkin mahdollista määrätä että myös työmatkojen pisteet ovat henkilökohtaisia. Tällöin työnantaja luovuttaa omaisuuttaan työntekijöille, ja se on tietenkin rinnasteista palkanmaksuun. Tästä syntyy luonnollisesti velvoite ennakonpidätyksiin ja veronkantoon. Se miten tämä hoidetaan käytännössä pitää vain järjestää lainmukaiseksi, tavalla tai toisella. Se on ongelmallista, koska etu ei synny pisteiden olemassaolosta vaan niiden käyttämisestä. Itsekseen vanhenevat pisteet eivät ole palkkaan verrattavaa etua kenellekään.

Jos työntekijä sen sijaan käyttää firmalta saatuja pisteitä itse eikä ilmoita siitä firmalle eikä verottajalle, jotta ennakonpidätys ja veronkanto voidaan järjestää, niin silloin työntekijä syyllistyy veronkiertoon. Jääkö siitä kiinni vai ei on toinen juttu, mutta kyllä verotarkastuksen yhteydessä riski on ihan todellinen, ja sitten saa syyttää vain itseään ja löyhää moraaliaan, kun napsahtaa isot sakot ja veronkorotus.

Omalta osaltani voin todeta, että olen ratkaissut ongelman käytännönläheisesti. En ole ikinä käyttänyt yhtään lentopistettä mihinkään vaikka minulla on ollut sekä omia että firman pisteitä jonkin verran (ei tosin huimasti, jos oikein muistan, tosin en ole kyllä edes tarkistanut mitä niillä olisi voinut saada). Olen kylmän rauhallisesti antanut niiden vanhentua pistetilille. Maksan mieluummin henkilökohtaisen matkustamiseni itse sen sijaan että venytän sääntöjen rajoja tai edes näen vaivaa erilaisten etuuksien käytön opettelemiseksi. Elämässä on muutakin merkityksellistä kuin etujen perässä ravaaminen, mikä käytännössä tarkoittaa että vaihtaa vapaan ja rajoittamattoman valintamahdollisuuden palveluntarjoajasta riippuvaisuudeksi varsin pienellä hinnalla. Kun tämän tajuaa, on henkisesti vapaa kaikista kytköksistä.

----------


## Nrg

> Eiköhän se ole enemmän Helsingin ongelma kun on speksannut viritykset sellaisiksi? Asemien lyhyyden yhtenä syynä olen ymmärtänyt Otaniemen mutkan, täyspitkä asema ei olisi sopinut siihen. Otaniemi on kuitenkin länsimetron keskeisimpiä asemia, ellei keskeisin, joten poiskaan sitä ei voinut jättää. Toinen juttu taitaa olla se että Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen asemien käyttäjistä suurin osa taitaa tulla Helsingistä, eli kyllä Stadissa taidetaan olla perillä mistä maksetaan.
> 
> 
> t. Rainer


Yhden _suunnitellun aseman_ takia ei tehdä kolmasosaa 17:ta valmista asemasta käyttämättömäksi ja lyhennetä kuutta muuta suunniteltua. Jos länsimetro olisi haluttu pitkillä asemilla Otaniemi mukaan lukien, se olisi sellaiseksi tehty. Sellaiseksihan sitä myös suunniteltiin.

Tämä Otaniemi-myytti, josta olet aiemminkin puhunut, ja jota on myös aiemmin täällä käsitelty, on täyttä potaskaa ja luikuria. En tiedä, kuka mahdollisesti on moisen suustaan päästänyt, mutta kun julkisuudessa on aikoja sitten myönnetty asemien lyhentämisen syyksi säästöt, ei suunnitelmissa alun perin täysimittaisen aseman uudet mitat voi olla syynä muiden asemien typistämiselle.

Onko kellään muuten tietoa, mitä vanhan metron asemien tulevalla hukkatilalla tehdään? Liukuportaat ym. poistumistiet rajoittanevat tilan konkreettista sulkemista, joten onko tiedossa hengailutilaa Tokoinrannan ja Tallinanaukion kossukerholaisille, vai voisiko tilaa vuokrata esim. liikekäyttöön?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yhden _suunnitellun aseman_ takia ei tehdä kolmasosaa 17:ta valmista asemasta käyttämättömäksi ja lyhennetä kuutta muuta suunniteltua. Jos länsimetro olisi haluttu pitkillä asemilla Otaniemi mukaan lukien, se olisi sellaiseksi tehty. Sellaiseksihan sitä myös suunniteltiin.
> 
> Tämä Otaniemi-myytti, josta olet aiemminkin puhunut, ja jota on myös aiemmin täällä käsitelty, on täyttä potaskaa ja luikuria. En tiedä, kuka mahdollisesti on moisen suustaan päästänyt, mutta kun julkisuudessa on aikoja sitten myönnetty asemien lyhentämisen syyksi säästöt, ei suunnitelmissa alun perin täysimittaisen aseman uudet mitat voi olla syynä muiden asemien typistämiselle.


Otaniemen mutkan oikaisu, jos oltaisiin pysytty 6-vaunuisten junien asemille, olisi heijastunut Keilaniemen ja Tapiolan asemien sijaintiin. Ne varsinaiset säästöt eivät synny siitä että laiturit ovat lyhyemmät vaan siitä että linjausta voi tehdä sinne missä maaperä helpointa kaivaa ja toisaalta käyttäjiä on optimaalisesti ja kolmanneksi missä bussi- ja katuliikenne saadaan helpoimmin toteutettua. 

Esim vanhoissa suunnitelmissa joissa ei automaattiajoa eikä lyhennetttyjä asemia ollut mukana, oli Otaniemen mutkan vuoksi Tapiolan asema jouduttu sijoittamaan 100-200 m pohjoisemmaksi kuin minne se nyt tulee. Se taas olisi tehnyt bussiterminaalin sijoittamista hankalammaksi. Nyt toteutettavassa versiossa tullaan käyttämään olemassaolevaa bussiterminaalia kosmeettisesti korjattuna.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Jos länsimetron pituus olisi ollut 3 km eikä 13 km, ja jos olisi olut tiedossa että itämetroa ei tulla koskaan jatkamaan Sipoon suuntaan, olisi kannatanut jatkaa  vanhanmallisella kulunvalvonnalla ja asentaa sellaiset laitteet länsimetroon.


Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, ainakaan täysin samanlaisia vanhanmallisia laitteita ei enää käytännössä saa vaikka haluaisi. Kalasataman asema jo jouduttiin hoitamaan jollain poikkeusjärjestelyllä ja kaikki HKL:n tiedotteet kulunvalvonnan uusimisesta viittaavat aina varaosien saatavuuden puuttumiseen. Sinänsä ei kai ole mikään ihme, jos 70-luvun elektroniikka on vanhentunutta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, ainakaan täysin samanlaisia vanhanmallisia laitteita ei enää käytännössä saa vaikka haluaisi. Kalasataman asema jo jouduttiin hoitamaan jollain poikkeusjärjestelyllä ja kaikki HKL:n tiedotteet kulunvalvonnan uusimisesta viittaavat aina varaosien saatavuuden puuttumiseen. Sinänsä ei kai ole mikään ihme, jos 70-luvun elektroniikka on vanhentunutta.


Ei niin. Nykyisessä metrossa uusiminen olisi joka tapauksessa ollut välttämätöntä ja vaiikka peruskulunvalvonta olisi ollut hiukan halvempi kuin automaattiohjaus niin se varsinainen syy miksi valittiin automaatti oli halu rakentaa laituriovet jotka käytännössä edellytti automatiikkaa, ja toisaalta kuljettajista luopuminen ja panostaminen vartiointiin ja/tai liikkuvaa asiakaspalvelutyötä tekeviin henkilöihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyisessä metrossa uusiminen olisi joka tapauksessa ollut välttämätöntä ja vaiikka peruskulunvalvonta olisi ollut hiukan halvempi kuin automaattiohjaus niin se varsinainen syy miksi valittiin automaatti oli halu rakentaa laituriovet jotka käytännössä edellytti automatiikkaa, ja toisaalta kuljettajista luopuminen ja panostaminen vartiointiin ja/tai liikkuvaa asiakaspalvelutyötä tekeviin henkilöihin.


Palturin puhuminen lähihistoriasta ei oikein uppoa, kun suurin osa foorumilaisista muistaa itse miten asiat menivät  :Wink:  Automaattimetron hankinta kilpailutettiin aluksi ilman laituriovia, mutta neuvottelumenettelyssä kilpailuun osallistuneet saivat vakuutettua HKL:n siitä, että laituriovet tarvitaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko kellään muuten tietoa, mitä vanhan metron asemien tulevalla hukkatilalla tehdään? Liukuportaat ym. poistumistiet rajoittanevat tilan konkreettista sulkemista, joten onko tiedossa hengailutilaa Tokoinrannan ja Tallinanaukion kossukerholaisille, vai voisiko tilaa vuokrata esim. liikekäyttöön?


Ei kai sillä tilalla mitään käyttöä ole. Pannaan vain väliin jokin seinä tai este ja annetaan pölyttyä tai ruohottua riippuen siitä, onko asema taivasalla vai luolassa.




> Nykyisessä metrossa uusiminen olisi joka tapauksessa ollut välttämätöntä ja vaiikka peruskulunvalvonta olisi ollut hiukan halvempi...


7080 miljoonaa ei ole hiukan. Viimeisimpiä lukuja en edes tiedä, mutta suuruusluokat ovat: 30 miljoonaa välttämätön uusinta, jatkuva kulunvalvonta 20 miljoonaa ja automatisointi 50 miljoonaa. Loukon antamien lukujen mukaan tulee vielä Espoon metrolle välillisiä kustannuksia 100 M kuljettamattomuuden turvajärjestelyistä tunneleihin. Ilmaiseksi eivät synny laituriovet vanhoille asemille ja pinta-asemien kattaminen lumen tulon estämiseksi jne. Näitä kuluja ei ole missään edes kerrottu.

Minulla on lisäksi hyvä syy uskoa, että koko automatisointi on pelkkä vahinko. Alun perin oli tarkoitus vain uusia vanhentunut kulunvalvontatekniikka aivan asiallisessa järjestyksessä ja riippumatta siitä, jatketaanko metroa jonnekin. Syynä oli se, ettei varaosia enää saanut. Mutta sitten tämä automaatti keksittiin lähinnä huulenheitosta, jonka jälkeen syntyi tarve keksiä perusteluita sen valtaville kustannuksille.




> varsinainen syy miksi valittiin automaatti oli halu rakentaa laituriovet jotka käytännössä edellytti automatiikkaa, ...


Mistä tällaista voi edes keksiä? Aluksi esitettiin, ettei kuljettajattomassa ajossa mitään laituriovia tarvita, kun on kaikenlaisia laserkeiloja sun muita, ja laituriovet ovat hankalia, kun junien ovet ovat eri kohdilla. Perusteltiin, miten Köpksessäkään ei ole laituriovia pinta-asemilla ja Ranskassa ei ole tunneleissakaan. Ja mikä olisi se syy, että laituriovet edellyttävät automatiikkaa? Oiskohan maailman vanhimmat metron laituriovet Pietarissa, eikä siellä ole automatiikasta tietoakaan.

Ihan oikeasti ja rumasti sanottuna minusta koko automaattitouhu on ropellihattuinsinöörin päähänpinttymä. Olen kyllä itsekin sitä mieltä, että parempaa asiakaspalvelua on, että henkilökunta on matkustajien kanssa eikä yksin omassa kopissaan. Mutta sen asian saa halvemmalla kuin kaikella tällä sotkulla, jolla tärvitään meidän metromme kapasiteetti ja kehitysmahdollisuudet.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mistä tällaista voi edes keksiä? Aluksi esitettiin, ettei kuljettajattomassa ajossa mitään laituriovia tarvita, kun on kaikenlaisia laserkeiloja sun muita, ja laituriovet ovat hankalia, kun junien ovet ovat eri kohdilla. Perusteltiin, miten Köpksessäkään ei ole laituriovia pinta-asemilla ja Ranskassa ei ole tunneleissakaan. Ja mikä olisi se syy, että laituriovet edellyttävät automatiikkaa? Oiskohan maailman vanhimmat metron laituriovet Pietarissa, eikä siellä ole automatiikasta tietoakaan.


Jossain vaiheessa 2000-luvun loppupuolta haluttiin että suuren yleisön esittämiin metron turvallisuuspuutteisiin tehtäisiin parannuksia ja suurin puute on ollut häiriköinti ja nuorten ja lasten ei niin fiksu toiminta. Osassa tapauksissa se on johtanut junan alle jääntiin tai läheltä piti tilanteisiin. Laituriovet estävät sellaiset tilanteet. Ranskalaisiin ja tanskalaisiin verrattuna aika monen suomalaisen metromatkustajan viinapää ja muu harkintakyky on sellaista luokkaa että oikeastaan heille pitäisi antaa porttikielto koko metroon,  mutta kun sellaistakaan ei pysty valvomaan niin pitää rakentaa koko metro niin idioottivarmaksi että he eivät saa vahinkoja akaiseksi siellä.

On mahdolista että laituriovia voi rakentaa myös kuljettajan ohjaamaan metroon kuten Pietarissa, mutta sielläkin pysäyttämisen sentilleen oikeaan paikkaan hoitaa jokin elektroninen laite, eli jonkinlaisesta puoliautomaatista on kyse. Jos ei, niin kuljettajilla pitää olla sentintarkkaan pysäyttämiseen viimeisen päälle hyvä koulutus ja kannustimena myös muihin vaihetyötä tekeviin ammattiryhmiin verrattuna korkeampi palkka. Jos Helsingin metron kuljettajilta alettaisiin vaatia pysäyttämistä laituriovien kohdalle niin mikään läpihuutojuttu se ei olisi työehtosopimusneuvotteluissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Samppa

Oma kokemukseni metron pysäyttämisestä on 1980-luvulta. Kyllä kuljettajat pysäyttivät junan +- 20 cm tarkkuudella samaan kohtaan ja +- 10 cm tarkkuuskaan ei ollut mitenkään erityisen vaikeata tai aikaa vievää. Asemilla oli kuljettajilla tietyt kiintopisteet, joiden mukaan toimittiin.

Ei siitä tullut pieneen mieleenkään vaatia lisäkorvausta, sehän kuului työhön. Antoi sitäpaitsi tiettyä haastetta ja lisämielenkiintoa muuten joskus aika yksitoikkoiseen rutiiniin.

----------


## Nrg

> Ei kai sillä tilalla mitään käyttöä ole. Pannaan vain väliin jokin seinä tai este ja annetaan pölyttyä tai ruohottua riippuen siitä, onko asema taivasalla vai luolassa.
> 
> Antero


Niin kai sitten. Toisaalta _voisikohan_ tiloihin sjoittaa jotain liiketoimintaa, kuten lehti- ja nakkikioskeja? Asemakohtaistahan tietysti on miten hukkatila sijoittuu, mutta hyvässä tapauksessahan metroasemista tulisi hieman elävämpiä ja kaupunkimaisempia tiloja, joista kaupunki saisi vuokratuloja. 




> Jossain vaiheessa 2000-luvun loppupuolta haluttiin että suuren yleisön esittämiin metron turvallisuuspuutteisiin tehtäisiin parannuksia ja suurin puute on ollut häiriköinti ja nuorten ja lasten ei niin fiksu toiminta. Osassa tapauksissa se on johtanut junan alle jääntiin tai läheltä piti tilanteisiin. Laituriovet estävät sellaiset tilanteet. Ranskalaisiin ja tanskalaisiin verrattuna aika monen suomalaisen metromatkustajan viinapää ja muu harkintakyky on sellaista luokkaa että oikeastaan heille pitäisi antaa porttikielto koko metroon,  mutta kun sellaistakaan ei pysty valvomaan niin pitää rakentaa koko metro niin idioottivarmaksi että he eivät saa vahinkoja akaiseksi siellä.


Hyvinhän ilman laituriovia Helsingin liikenteessä on pärjätty tähän asti niin junissa, metroissa, raitiovaunuissa kuin busseissakin. Takapajuisen Suomen pohjattomasta typeryydestä huolimatta me olemme säilyneet hengissä, vaikka nämä suuren maailman massakuljetusvälineet ovat pyörineet keskuudessamme.

En oikeastaan usko, että suomalainen kulttuuri nostaa metron onnettomuustilastoja, sillä en usko sen olevan per käyttäjämäärä yhtään kummallisempi kuin muidenkaan eurooppalaisten järjestelmien. Enkä nyt oikein ymmärrä miten automaattiajo vaikuttaa ihmisen selviytymismahdollisuuksiin metroradalla.




> Jos Helsingin metron kuljettajilta alettaisiin vaatia pysäyttämistä laituriovien kohdalle niin mikään läpihuutojuttu se ei olisi työehtosopimusneuvotteluissa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Vaaditaanko tätä jo Vuosaaren laituriovien yhteydessä?

----------


## Max

> On mahdolista että laituriovia voi rakentaa myös kuljettajan ohjaamaan metroon kuten Pietarissa, mutta sielläkin pysäyttämisen sentilleen oikeaan paikkaan hoitaa jokin elektroninen laite, eli jonkinlaisesta puoliautomaatista on kyse. Jos ei, niin kuljettajilla pitää olla sentintarkkaan pysäyttämiseen viimeisen päälle hyvä koulutus ja kannustimena myös muihin vaihetyötä tekeviin ammattiryhmiin verrattuna korkeampi palkka.


Voisin ehkä tässä vaiheessa paljastaa, ettei se Pietarin metro ainakaan sentilleen ovien kohdalle pysähdy, vaan ennemminkin n. 30 cm tarkkuudella. Usein osuu ihan hyvin. Ja siellä ovet eivät ole junan ovia merkittävästi leveämmät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin kai sitten. Toisaalta _voisikohan_ tiloihin sjoittaa jotain liiketoimintaa, kuten lehti- ja nakkikioskeja? Asemakohtaistahan tietysti on miten hukkatila sijoittuu, mutta hyvässä tapauksessahan metroasemista tulisi hieman elävämpiä ja kaupunkimaisempia tiloja, joista kaupunki saisi vuokratuloja.


Samaa mieltä. Helsingin metroasemat paria poikkeusta lukuunottamatta ovat hyvin steriilejä koska kaupalliset toiminnot puuttuvat. Asiakaspotentaiaalia kyllä löytyisi. 




> Hyvinhän ilman laituriovia Helsingin liikenteessä on pärjätty tähän asti niin junissa, metroissa, raitiovaunuissa kuin busseissakin. Takapajuisen Suomen pohjattomasta typeryydestä huolimatta me olemme säilyneet hengissä, vaikka nämä suuren maailman massakuljetusvälineet ovat pyörineet keskuudessamme.
> 
> En oikeastaan usko, että suomalainen kulttuuri nostaa metron onnettomuustilastoja, sillä en usko sen olevan per käyttäjämäärä yhtään kummallisempi kuin muidenkaan eurooppalaisten järjestelmien. Enkä nyt oikein ymmärrä miten automaattiajo vaikuttaa ihmisen selviytymismahdollisuuksiin metroradalla.


Suomalaisten suhtautumista metroon on aika paljon myös media sekä kaikenlaiset huhut muokanneet, ja näiden aiheettomien huhujen vuoksi  monet pelkäävät matkustaa metrolla. 

Oli miten oli niin laituriovien tarkoitus on estää ihmisiä ylipäänsä joutumasta metroradalle. 




> Vaaditaanko tätä jo Vuosaaren laituriovien yhteydessä?


En tiedä. Vuosaaren tapaus on helpompi koska se on pääteasema ja junan on lähestyttävä sitä hiljaisemmin, ja poispäin ajettaessa kuljettajalla on aikaa hienosäätää juna paikkaa ennen lähtöä.

t. Rainer

----------


## MaZo

> Niin kai sitten. Toisaalta _voisikohan_ tiloihin sjoittaa jotain liiketoimintaa, kuten lehti- ja nakkikioskeja? Asemakohtaistahan tietysti on miten hukkatila sijoittuu, mutta hyvässä tapauksessahan metroasemista tulisi hieman elävämpiä ja kaupunkimaisempia tiloja, joista kaupunki saisi vuokratuloja.


Mielestäni tämänkaltaiset toiminnot eivät kuulu metron laiturialueelle, enkä muista vastaavaa nähneeni muuallakaan. Tosin laiturien lyhennyksiäkään en ole nähnyt muualla tehtävän. Laiturialue on kuitenkin sitä varten, että siitä noustaan junaan ja junasta pois eikä jäädä viettämään aikaa.

Lisäksi, koska en paremmin tiedä, niin arvaan, että keskustan tunneliasemien väestönsuojaominaisuus rajoittaa ylimääräisen laiturialueen ottamista muuhun käyttöön.

----------


## tlajunen

> En tiedä. Vuosaaren tapaus on helpompi koska se on pääteasema ja junan on lähestyttävä sitä hiljaisemmin


Miten aseman pääteasemaisuus vaikuttaa siihen, että junan tulee lähestyä sitä hiljempaa? Edeltävät vaihteet ovat tietysti oma lukunsa, mutta ilmeisesti et tarkoittanut niiden vaikutusta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten aseman pääteasemaisuus vaikuttaa siihen, että junan tulee lähestyä sitä hiljempaa? Edeltävät vaihteet ovat tietysti oma lukunsa, mutta ilmeisesti et tarkoittanut niiden vaikutusta.


Ehkä käytäntö on erilainen metrossa kuin rautateillä sitten. Rautateillä ei hommasta tulisi yhtään mitään jos junat lähestyisivät esim Helsingin päärautatieasemaa samanlaista  vauhtia kuin jotain muuta asemaa. Toisaalta Helsingin asemalla ei ole kääntöraiteitakaan, mutta eikö metrossa esim hiljaiseen aikaan juna jää laiturille eikä käy kääntöraiteella ollenkaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Mielestäni tämänkaltaiset toiminnot eivät kuulu metron laiturialueelle, enkä muista vastaavaa nähneeni muuallakaan.


Berliinissä toimii kaupallisten palveluiden tuominen julkisen joukkoliikenteen laitureille ihan hyvin. Se on varmaan sitä sekataloutta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Berliinissä toimii kaupallisten palveluiden tuominen julkisen joukkoliikenteen laitureille ihan hyvin. Se on varmaan sitä sekataloutta.


Mulla on kanssa sellainen muistikuva että saksankielisissä maissa erilaiset kioskit ovat hyvin tavallisia sekä metrojen että paikallisjunien asemalaitureilla. Toinen että Tukholman mertossa olisi ennen ollut kioskeja laitureilla mutta että ne olisi myöhemmin korvattu automaateilla. 

Helsingin metrossa ainakin tunneliasemien, laiturialueet ovat niin leveät että tilaa niillä olisi kyllä muutamalle kioskille jo nytkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

> Mulla on kanssa sellainen muistikuva että saksankielisissä maissa erilaiset kioskit ovat hyvin tavallisia sekä metrojen että paikallisjunien asemalaitureilla. Toinen että Tukholman mertossa olisi ennen ollut kioskeja laitureilla mutta että ne olisi myöhemmin korvattu automaateilla. 
> 
> Helsingin metrossa ainakin tunneliasemien, laiturialueet ovat niin leveät että tilaa niillä olisi kyllä muutamalle kioskille jo nytkin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ajatukseni tulikin nimenomaan Berliinistä, johon Edsel viittasi. Siellä muutoin kaupungista erotetut S- ja U-Bahn -asemat integroituivat ainakin ajatuksellisesti paremmin ympäröivään kaupunkiin tällaisen "elävöittämisen" myötä.

Ei metroasemista tietenkään mitään manskun jatkeita tarvitse tehdä, mutta mielestäni metromatkustajille voisi ihan hyvin tarjota palveluja, koska en näe siitä ainakaan mitään haittaa. Hyötyä vain. Esimerkiksi nyt ilmeisesti Tennispalatsin taidemuseon satunnaisena mainostilana toimiva Kampin vitriini voitaisiiin ihan hyvin mielestäni vuokrata hyödyllisempään käyttöön.

----------


## kuke

> Miten aseman pääteasemaisuus vaikuttaa siihen, että junan tulee lähestyä sitä hiljempaa? Edeltävät vaihteet ovat tietysti oma lukunsa, mutta ilmeisesti et tarkoittanut niiden vaikutusta.


Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren asemien lähestymisnopeus on edeltävien vaihteiden ollessa suorille 60 km/h. Nopeusrajoitus alkaa hieman tulo-opastimen jälkeen. Molemmilla paikoilla on myös nopeudenvalvojat.  Rajoitus johtuu ymmärtääkseni kääntöraiteelle ohjaavien opastimien lyhyemmästä ohiajovarasta. Ruoholahdessa rajoitusta ei ole, vaan asemalle saa ajaa normaalia 70 km/h:n tunnelinopeutta. Jarrutus tosin aloitetaan hieman ennen asemaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ehkä käytäntö on erilainen metrossa kuin rautateillä sitten. Rautateillä ei hommasta tulisi yhtään mitään jos junat lähestyisivät esim Helsingin päärautatieasemaa samanlaista  vauhtia kuin jotain muuta asemaa.


No se vain johtuu siitä, että Helsingin rautatieasemaa edeltää ne alhaisen nopeusrajoituksen vaihdekujat. Samoin lienee kaukoliikenteessä käytännössä jokaisella pääteasemalla (tai asemalla, jossa junia käännetään). Nopeutta lienee jokaisessa rajoitettu turvallisuussyistä, koska risteävää liikennettä on niin paljon.

Sitä en nyt muista, miten esim. Espoon keskuksessa E-junat tai Leppävaarassa A-junat jarruttavat, mutta ei mitään syytä sinänsä olisi, etteivätkö ne voisi ajaa asemalle ihan yhtä nopeasti ja yhtä myöhään jarruttaen kuin mille tahansa väliasemalle. Kummassakaan toki raiteet eivät pääty puskimiin vaan vaihteisiin. Ei se pääteasema sinänsä rajoituksia aiheuta, mutta vaihteet ja liikennemäärät ehkä aiheuttavat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitä en nyt muista, miten esim. Espoon keskuksessa E-junat tai Leppävaarassa A-junat jarruttavat, mutta ei mitään syytä sinänsä olisi, etteivätkö ne voisi ajaa asemalle ihan yhtä nopeasti ja yhtä myöhään jarruttaen kuin mille tahansa väliasemalle. Kummassakaan toki raiteet eivät pääty puskimiin vaan vaihteisiin. Ei se pääteasema sinänsä rajoituksia aiheuta, mutta vaihteet ja liikennemäärät ehkä aiheuttavat.


Silloin kun E-junat päättyivät Espoon keskukseen (nyt pääteasema on Kauklahti) ne eivät Tuomarilan jälkeen kiihdyttäneet ollenkaan samaan vauhtiin kuin Espoon ohi jatkavat junat, mutta se johtui pääosin siitä että vaihdettiin sivuraiteelle jo ennen asemaa risteävän liikenteen yli. E-junien seisontaraiteista raide 4 oli ihan umpiraide päätepuskimineen mutta raide 3 oli läpiajettava mutta mitään turvavaihdetta ei ollut. Hiljaa junat joka tapauksessa ajoivat.  

Leppävaarassa A-junat ajavat hieman hiljempaa asemaa lähestyessä kuin muut junat vaikka vaihteita ei ole, ehkä johtuen siitä että aikataulun ollessa aika löysä se ei kiihdy täyteen vauhtiinsa lähdettyään Mäkkylästä vaan ajaa viimeisen asemavälin n 70-80 km/h ja jarruttaa hissukseen Leppävaarassa. 

Muuten rantaradalla, joka on mäkinen ja mutkainen, sattuu  E, U ja S -junille joilla on aika kireä aikataulu, usein lehtikelien aikaan, mutta joskus muulloinkin, tilanteita että jarrutusteho ei riitä ja joillekin asemille joudutaan peruuttamaan takaisin että saadaan juna laiturille. Viimeksi tänä aamuna sattui Huopalajhden asemalla lännestä tultaessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Ehkä käytäntö on erilainen metrossa kuin rautateillä sitten. Rautateillä ei hommasta tulisi yhtään mitään jos junat lähestyisivät esim Helsingin päärautatieasemaa samanlaista  vauhtia kuin jotain muuta asemaa. Toisaalta Helsingin asemalla ei ole kääntöraiteitakaan, mutta eikö metrossa esim hiljaiseen aikaan juna jää laiturille eikä käy kääntöraiteella ollenkaan?


Äkkiseltään tulee mieleen kolme asiaa, jotka rautateillä vaikuttavat siten, että asemalle saavutaan joihinkin muihin asemiin verrattuna hiljaseimmin.

1. Päätepuskin. Väliasemille voi tulla vähän reippaammin, koska suunnitellun pysähdyspaikan ylitys ei aiheuta onnettomuutta. Yleensä kyllä juna silti pysähtyy riittävällä tarkkuudella suunniteltuun kohtaan, mutta päätepuskinta kohti ajaessa luonnollisesti joutuu jarruttamaan huomattavasti aikaisemmin.

2. Edeltävät vaihteet. Rautateillä vaihteista johtuva nopeusrajoitus päättyy seuraavalla pääopastimella, tai liikennepaikalta poistuttaessa viimeisen vaihteen jälkeen (ellei JKV muuta kerro). Esimerkiksi Helsingissä rajoitus on 35 km/h koko pitkällä laiturialueella, vaikka junan perä olisi jo satoja metrejä sitten ylittänyt viimeisen vaihteen. Samasta syystä esim. Kauklahdessa lirutellaan rauhallisesti laiturin toiseen päähän.

3. Seuraavan seis-opastetta näyttävän opastimen valvontanopeus. Jokaisella seis-opastetta näyttävällä opastimella on määritelty suurin sallittu nopeus, jolla sitä voi lähestyä. Yleensä rajoitus on 35 km/h, mutta harmittavan usein niinkin alhainen kuin 10 km/h. Nopeusarvo riippuu opastimen jälkeisestä yliajovarasta. JKV-veturilaite valvoo, että vauhtia hiljennetään siten, että junan saa pysäytettyä ennen opastinta - ja tämä valvonta lakkaa opastimen valvontanopeuden kohdalla. Tämä hiljennysvaatimus on määritelty hyvin varman päälle, ehkä joidenkin mielestä liiankin. Etenkin mikäli tavoiteltu pysähtymiskohta on lähellä punaista opastinta, ja sen valvontanopeus on 10 km/h, on junan viimeiset kymmenet metrit melkoista liruttelua.

Metrossa ei ole pääteasemilla mitään näistä kolmesta rajoitteesta (ainakaan tietääkseni).  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vuosaaren tapaus on helpompi koska se on pääteasema ja junan on lähestyttävä sitä hiljaisemmin, ja poispäin ajettaessa kuljettajalla on aikaa hienosäätää juna paikkaa ennen lähtöä.


Voisiko yksinkertaisesti olla kyse siitä, että kun Vuosaari on pääteasema (ja hiljaisin sellainen), niin laituriovia on paras testata siellä siksi, että jos menee pitkäksi ja joutuu peruuttelemaan ynnä hienosäätämään, jotta osuu ovien kohdalle, niin se ei ainakaan sotke koko linjan aikatauluja vaikka aikaa tuhrautuisikin vähän enemmän? Pääteasemalta lähtiessähän ei ole hirveä kiire, kun kääntöön on kuitenkin varattu aikaa.

Ei siis välttämättä mitään tekemistä sen kanssa että pääteasemaa lähestyttäisiin hitaasti (kun kerran ei ole puskimet vastassa), mutta sen sijaan voi olla että jos joskus lähestytään hitaasti niin se saattaa johtua samasta syystä eli siitä, että mitään kiirettä ei ole, kun on varattu kääntöaikaa.

Ihan noin villinä arvauksena siis...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voisiko yksinkertaisesti olla kyse siitä, että kun Vuosaari on pääteasema (ja hiljaisin sellainen), niin laituriovia on paras testata siellä siksi, että jos menee pitkäksi ja joutuu peruuttelemaan ynnä hienosäätämään, jotta osuu ovien kohdalle, niin se ei ainakaan sotke koko linjan aikatauluja vaikka aikaa tuhrautuisikin vähän enemmän? Pääteasemalta lähtiessähän ei ole hirveä kiire, kun kääntöön on kuitenkin varattu aikaa.
> 
> Ei siis välttämättä mitään tekemistä sen kanssa että pääteasemaa lähestyttäisiin hitaasti (kun kerran ei ole puskimet vastassa), mutta sen sijaan voi olla että jos joskus lähestytään hitaasti niin se saattaa johtua samasta syystä eli siitä, että mitään kiirettä ei ole, kun on varattu kääntöaikaa.
> 
> Ihan noin villinä arvauksena siis...


Kyllä minä tarkoitin kanssa juuri tuota. Ja että muilla asemill syntyisi kyllä aikamoista sählinkiä jos juna pitäisi joka pysähdyksellä saada muutaman sentin tarkkuudella oikeaan kohtaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Mulla on kanssa sellainen muistikuva että saksankielisissä maissa erilaiset kioskit ovat hyvin tavallisia sekä metrojen että paikallisjunien asemalaitureilla. Toinen että Tukholman mertossa olisi ennen ollut kioskeja laitureilla mutta että ne olisi myöhemmin korvattu automaateilla. 
> 
> Helsingin metrossa ainakin tunneliasemien, laiturialueet ovat niin leveät että tilaa niillä olisi kyllä muutamalle kioskille jo nytkin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Puistolan asemalla on laiturilla pizzeria.

----------


## Antero Alku

Helsingissä on joillain metroasemilla laituiritasoilla automaatteja, joista saa juomia ja jotain purtavaa. Ehkä niillä on menekkiä, kun ne siellä pysyvät, vaikka itse en ole koskaan nähnyt kenenkään niitä käyttävän.

Puoltilan asemalla on Puotilan puoleisessa päässä pizzeria-kioski. Kulosaaren asemalla oli myös kioskityyppinen myymälä. Molemmat alueella, jossa saa liikkua myös liputta. Menestyviltä eivät näytä kumpikaan.

Rautatieaseman, Kampin ja Kaisaniemen metroasemien portaiden yläpäissä on kioskia, burgeripaikkaa ja ties mitä. Asiakkaita on aina. Hakaniemessä ja Sörnäisissä on jo selvästi heikomman menestyksen tunnelmaa.

Minulle nämä havainnot kertovat siitä, että kaupan menestyminen metroasemalla on pelkkä myytti, jolla ehkä yritetään todistella metron erinomaisuutta. Mutta väite on jopa epälooginen. Rautatie- ja lentoasemilla sekä satamissa odottamisen ajankulua palveleva liiketoiminta on perusteltua ja sillä on kysyntää, koska näissä paikoissa ihmisillä on aikaa odotella. Jos rautatie- tai metroasema sijaitsee keskeisesti niin, että siellä hengaillaan muistakin syistä kuin matkustamisen vuoksi, liiketoiminta menestyy myös. Mutta jos metron on tarkoitus palvella nopeasti ja odottamatta, ei silloin ole aikaa ja haluja viivyttää matkaa impulssiostoksia tehden.

Kauppa ja metroasema menestyvät samassa paikassa, jos metroasema sijoitetaan sinne, missä on hyvä kaupan sijainti. Se hyvä kaupan sijainti perustuu saavutettavuuteen suhteessa asuntoihin, ei suhteessa metroon. Päin vastoin tämä ei toimi, sen osoittavat vaikka mainitut Kulosaari ja Puotila. Kummassakin tapauksessa on ostari muutaman sadan metrin päässä. Metroasemat ovat väärässä paikassa, eivät ostarit.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Kaikkea ei voi tietenkään saada mitä haluaa, mutta keskustan metroasemat todistavat kuitenkin sen että niiden sijoittelussa ja tilaratkaisuissa on onnistuttu. Hakiksen ja Sörkan asemien tilanne kuvannee ehkä enemmän sitä että metroa aikoinaan rakennettaessa virkamiehet eivät ole halunneet kyseisiä asemia miksikään hengailupaikoiksi. Onko se se surullisenkuuluisa viinapää joka kummittelee?

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Minulle nämä havainnot kertovat siitä, että kaupan menestyminen metroasemalla on pelkkä myytti, jolla ehkä yritetään todistella metron erinomaisuutta.


Kun metro on erinomainen ja luotettava joukkoliikenneväline. Sen matkustajien asiakastyytyväisyys on vain kasvussa.

http://www.hsl.fi/FI/suunnittelu/tut...3%A4isyys.aspx

Tuolta lainaus:




> Parhaimman kokonaisarvosanan 4,36 sai metroliikenne, jonka tulos parani edelliskeväästä (4,25). Myös bussiliikenteen arvosana parani hieman ollen 3,86 (vuosi sitten 3,83). Raitioliikenteen arvosana 3,94 oli jonkin verran huonompi kuin vuosi sitten (4,00). Myös lähijunaliikenteen arvosana laski. Kokonaisarvosanaksi tuli 3,67 (vuosi sitten 3,98).

----------


## edsel

> Parhaimman kokonaisarvosanan 4,36 sai metroliikenne.


Tuon varaan voi mainiosti rakentaa mainoskampanjan. 

Kun viilipurkissa lukee että "vain 5% rasvaa", lehtitilauksen saa  "nyt 25 euroa halvemmalla", rilleihin toisen linssin "ilmaiseksi" ja oma henkilöauto tuo "villin ja vapauttavan tunteen koko kehoon", niin HKL voi kehua itseään ytimekkäästi että "me ollaan 4,36!"

Vaikka insinööri osaakin muuttaa niin hämärän asian kuin ihmisen tunteet numeroiksi, tarvittaisiin vielä mainosmies joka osaa kääntää numerot takaisin kokemukseksi.

----------


## vristo

Itse asun alueella (Roihuvuoressa), jossa olen kävelymatkan päässä metroasemalta (Siilitie) tai sitten liityntäbussiyhteyden päässä kahdesta muusta metroasemesta (Herttoniemi tai Itäkeskus). Olen varsin tyytyväinen joukkoliikenneyhteyksiimme täältä vaikkapa Helsingin keskustaan ja metron helppouteen sekä vaivattomuuteen, kun kuljin täältä itse kolmen lapsemme kanssa (ilman vaimoani) viime lauantaina Rautatientorille. Tällaisella porukalla metron osuus oli kaikkein helpoin ja mukavin. Myös liityntäbussimatka sekä vaihto metroon hissin avulla oli varsin vaivatonta.

HSL:n kaupunkijunaliikennettä pidän oikeastaan lähes yhtä mukavana ja nopeana, mutta lapsiperheen kanssa vanhemmat korkealattiaiset Sm1 ja 2-junat ovat hankalia; uusi Sm5 sensijaan on erinomainen. Myös vikatilanteita ja myöhästymisiä lähijunaliikenteessä on enemmän, joka ei nosta sitä aivan metron tasolle arvostuksessani. 

Mutta täällä Helsingin oloissa, olemassa olevassa tilanteessa, raskas kaupunkiraideliikenne yleensäkin saa mielessäni parhaimmat arvosanat joukkoliikenteessä. Näin jos minulta siis kysytään asiaa.

Mutta mutta, me ratkaisimme oman joukkoliikennevälineemme tuossa viime kesänä ja se on 7-hengen tila-auto, joka on ajoittain kaikkein kätevin väline liikkua ison perheen kanssa paikasta toiseen. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että pidän itseäni vieläkin joukkoliikennemyönteisenä ihmisenä.

----------


## hylje

Yli kolmen-neljän vakimatkustajan henkilöautot ovat käytännössä parasta pidemmän matkan liikkumista. Tilantarve tiellä ja parkkipaikalla on tietysti vielä suurempi kuin bussissa matkaavien, mutta ei enää niin järkyttävän suurella marginaalilla. Nopeus ja joustavuus puhuvat omaa kieltään kuitenkin niin voimakkaasti.

Itse kyllä suosin tätäkin vahvemmin niin tehokasta kaupunkirakennetta, että pitkiä matkoja ei päivittäiseksi tarpeeksi muodostu. Pitkät matkat johtavat väistämättä väljään tilankäyttöön. Lyhyet puolestaan tiiviiseen. Kehäpalautus toiminee molemmista päistä aloittaen.

----------


## vristo

Kun on vielä osaltaan tuottamassa tämän HSL-alueen joukkoliikennettä, niin oma auto on aivan välttämätön, jotta pääsee töihin mihin aikaan vaan ja riippumatta joukkoliikenteestä. Jota siis itse lähtee ajamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yli kolmen-neljän vakimatkustajan henkilöautot ovat käytännössä parasta pidemmän matkan liikkumista. Tilantarve tiellä ja parkkipaikalla on tietysti vielä suurempi kuin bussissa matkaavien, mutta ei enää niin järkyttävän suurella marginaalilla. Nopeus ja joustavuus puhuvat omaa kieltään kuitenkin niin voimakkaasti.


Kun nyt katselee HSL-alueen bussiliikennettä noin yleensä, niin melkein tekisi mieli väittää, että 7 hengen tila-auto. jossa todella matkustaa 7 henkeä, on valitettavasti tehokkuudeltaan ihan vertailukelpoinen bussiliikenteen kanssa. Onhan meillä toki sellaisia bussilinjoja, joilla kuljetetaan tuulilasipokassa lähemmäs sata matkustajaa yhdellä autolla, mutta paljon on myös sellaista bussiliikennettä, jota ajetaan täysikokoisilla autoilla ja kyydissä on kerrallaan enintään sormilla laskettava määrä matkustajia.

----------


## vristo

> Onhan meillä toki sellaisia bussilinjoja, joilla kuljetetaan tuulilasipokassa lähemmäs sata matkustajaa yhdellä autolla, mutta paljon on myös sellaista bussiliikennettä, jota ajetaan täysikokoisilla autoilla ja kyydissä on kerrallaan enintään sormilla laskettava määrä matkustajia.


Nyt sitten olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla niitä ideoita, miten mielestäsi sitä bussiliikennettä voisi kehittää tehokkaammaksi, kun kuitenkaan aivan kaikkialle ei raideliikennettäkään voi vetää? 

Tiedän, että "tulilinjallasi" ovat vaikkapa linjat h53 ja h56, mutta olen moneen otteeseen kuullut asiakkailtanikin kuinka tärkeitä ja tarpeellisia bussilinjoja ne ovat heille. Tällaiset asiakkaat ovat monesti ikääntyvää väestönosaa, joille helppo liikkuminen vaikkapa Munkkiniemen ja Hakaniemen tai muu vastaava joukkoliikenneyhteys on tärkeä ja pitää heidät "elossa".

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt sitten olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla niitä ideoita, miten mielestäsi sitä bussiliikennettä voisi kehittää tehokkaammaksi, kun kuitenkaan aivan kaikkialle ei raideliikennettäkään voi vetää?


Viestini tarkoitus ei ollut sanoa, että kaikki lähes tyhjät bussit pitäisi lakkauttaa vaan ihan puhtaasti verrata, ettei se paljon parjattu henkilöauto välttämättä niin huono vekotin ole.

Varmaan suurin osa noista linjoista on sellaisia, joille ei oikein voi tehdä mitään. Vaikka nyt esim. bussi 24. Tyhjänähän siellä ajellaan pari kertaa tunnissa, mutta paha sitä linjaa on poiskaan ottaa, kun sitten jää maantieteellisesti suuri alue kokonaan vaille julkisen liikenteen palveluita.

Joukkoliikenne, vaikkei aina joukkoja kuljetakaan, on sittenkin ensisijaisesti palvelua. Joskus täytyy vaan hyväksyä se, että se palvelu koskee suht harvoja kulkijoita, mutta on silti tärkeää.

Sen sijaan tällaiset lisäluksukset malliin bussi 53 pitäisi kyllä karsia pois rahaa tuhlaamasta. On ihan eri juttu jättää vaikkapa Seurasaari, Mäntyniemi ja Meikun villat kokonaan ilman joukkoliikennettä (linja 24) kuin muuttaa muutama hassu matka vaihdolliseksi, kun koko reitin varrella on muutakin joukkoliikennetarjontaa (bussi 53).

----------


## Knightrider

> Sen sijaan tällaiset lisäluksukset malliin bussi 53 pitäisi kyllä karsia pois rahaa tuhlaamasta. On ihan eri juttu jättää vaikkapa Seurasaari, Mäntyniemi ja Meikun villat kokonaan ilman joukkoliikennettä (linja 24) kuin muuttaa muutama hassu matka vaihdolliseksi, kun koko reitin varrella on muutakin joukkoliikennetarjontaa (bussi 53).


Itse ainakin käytän Itä-Helsinki-Munkkiniemi/Meilahti-matkoillani linjaa 53, esim. 830-870 Karhulantie-->Linnanmäki - 53 Linnanmäki-->Laajalahden aukio, sillä se kulkee vähemmän ruuhkaisia reittejä, nopeasti eikä ole liian täynnä. Se on kuitenkin mielestäni liian tärkeä linja poistettavaksi, ja oikeastaan sitä pitäisikin kehittää - miltäs kuulostaisi Hernesaari-(16 reitti)-Merihaka-(53 reitti)-Laajalahden aukio-Munkkiniemen uimaranta-Tarvo? Korvaisi linjat 16 ja J33, jotka ovat myös tälläisia vähemmän tehokkaita, mutta tarpeellisia linjoja. 16:n Etelä-Kulosaaren lenkki hoituisi linjalla 59.

----------


## teme

> Viestini tarkoitus ei ollut sanoa, että kaikki lähes tyhjät bussit pitäisi lakkauttaa vaan ihan puhtaasti verrata, ettei se paljon parjattu henkilöauto välttämättä niin huono vekotin ole.
> 
> Varmaan suurin osa noista linjoista on sellaisia, joille ei oikein voi tehdä mitään. Vaikka nyt esim. bussi 24. Tyhjänähän siellä ajellaan pari kertaa tunnissa, mutta paha sitä linjaa on poiskaan ottaa, kun sitten jää maantieteellisesti suuri alue kokonaan vaille julkisen liikenteen palveluita.
> 
> Joukkoliikenne, vaikkei aina joukkoja kuljetakaan, on sittenkin ensisijaisesti palvelua. Joskus täytyy vaan hyväksyä se, että se palvelu koskee suht harvoja kulkijoita, mutta on silti tärkeää.
> 
> Sen sijaan tällaiset lisäluksukset malliin bussi 53 pitäisi kyllä karsia pois rahaa tuhlaamasta. On ihan eri juttu jättää vaikkapa Seurasaari, Mäntyniemi ja Meikun villat kokonaan ilman joukkoliikennettä (linja 24) kuin muuttaa muutama hassu matka vaihdolliseksi, kun koko reitin varrella on muutakin joukkoliikennetarjontaa (bussi 53).


24 voi kyllä korvata ihan niin että joku Lehtisaaren läpi Espooseen ajava seutubussi ajaa 30 min vuorovälillä Seurasaaren eikä Munkkiniemen kautta. Matka-ajan kannalta tuo on suurin piirtein sama ja Meilahden sairaala-alueelle pääsee kyllä Linnankoskenkadultakin. Se voi olla myös poikittaislinja, eiköhän tuollaiset pienet matkustajamäärät kestä vaihdonkin, esimerkiksi joka neljäs 506 tunnuksella 506s.

----------


## vristo

> 16:n Etelä-Kulosaaren lenkki hoituisi linjalla 59.


Hui hitto, mitähän linjan h59 lukemattomat ja kiireiset työmatkalaiset sanoisivat tuollaisesta lenkistä? On parempi, että painellaan "pikabussina" Itäväylää vaan, tätä mieltä olen ko. bussilinjan kuljettajana aika vahvasti.

----------


## Knightrider

> Hui hitto, mitähän linjan h59 lukemattomat ja kiireiset työmatkalaiset sanoisivat tuollaisesta lenkistä? On parempi, että painellaan "pikabussina" Itäväylää vaan, tätä mieltä olen ko. bussilinjan kuljettajana aika vahvasti.


No sitten tehtäisiin niin että 58 kulkisi Etelä-Kulosaaren lenkin, mutta 58B kulkisikin suoraan sekä siinä että Teollisuuskatua AKK:n sijaan. Aikataulua muutettaisiin niin että molempia versioita kulkisi joka päivä. 

Vaihtoehto kakkosena olisi se, että kaikki viiskasit kulkisivat lenkin, muttei 59. Se kulkisi tuota 58B:lle ykkösvaihtoehdossa suunnittelemaa reittiä Itäkeskuksesta Pasilaan, sieltä omalle reitilleen.

----------


## Miska

> No sitten tehtäisiin niin että 58 kulkisi Etelä-Kulosaaren lenkin, mutta 58B kulkisikin suoraan sekä siinä että Teollisuuskatua AKK:n sijaan. Aikataulua muutettaisiin niin että molempia versioita kulkisi joka päivä. 
> 
> Vaihtoehto kakkosena olisi se, että kaikki viiskasit kulkisivat lenkin, muttei 59. Se kulkisi tuota 58B:lle ykkösvaihtoehdossa suunnittelemaa reittiä Itäkeskuksesta Pasilaan, sieltä omalle reitilleen.


Oli se Etelä-Kulosaaren kautta ajava linja mikä tahansa, edellyttää se yhtä lisäbussia. Ehkä olisi parempi laittaa se lisäbussi sitten vaikka linjalle 81, joka voisi jatkaa Herttoniemenrannasta Kulosaareen. Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla esimerkiksi Kulosaarta ympäri ajava Jouko-linja, väkeä tuolta etelä-Kulosaaresta tuskin tulisi niin paljoa etteikö tuollainen "pakulinja" riittäisi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Oli se Etelä-Kulosaaren kautta ajava linja mikä tahansa, edellyttää se yhtä lisäbussia. Ehkä olisi parempi laittaa se lisäbussi sitten vaikka linjalle 81, joka voisi jatkaa Herttoniemenrannasta Kulosaareen. Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla esimerkiksi Kulosaarta ympäri ajava Jouko-linja, väkeä tuolta etelä-Kulosaaresta tuskin tulisi niin paljoa etteikö tuollainen "pakulinja" riittäisi.


Tai jos h11 kiertäisi kuvassa näkyvää reittiä niin selvittäisiin lisäbussitta johtuen aikataulun väljyydestä. Tämä ei kuitenkaan koravaisi pakulinjaa koska ei kulje 16:n reittiä Kulosaaren Kluuvin kautta tai Herttoniemeenkään, mutta olisi periaatteessa ilmainen parannus alueen bussiliikenteelle, ja korvaisihan se 16:n Merihaka-Kulosaari-välin.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Oli se Etelä-Kulosaaren kautta ajava linja mikä tahansa, edellyttää se yhtä lisäbussia. Ehkä olisi parempi laittaa se lisäbussi sitten vaikka linjalle 81, joka voisi jatkaa Herttoniemenrannasta Kulosaareen. Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla esimerkiksi Kulosaarta ympäri ajava Jouko-linja, väkeä tuolta etelä-Kulosaaresta tuskin tulisi niin paljoa etteikö tuollainen "pakulinja" riittäisi.


Jos 56 lähtisi Herttoniemestä ja kulkisi Kulosaaren kautta Kalasatamaan ja siitä nykyreitilleen, tarjoaisi tämä samalla uusia yhteyksiä Herttoniemeläisille, vaikkapa suoran yhteyden Kumpulaan. Jos viikonloppunloppuna riittäisi Jouko-linja Kulosaaren eteläosia palvelemaan, niin tässä voisi olla yksi ratkaisu asiaan.

----------


## teme

> Hui hitto, mitähän linjan h59 lukemattomat ja kiireiset työmatkalaiset sanoisivat tuollaisesta lenkistä? On parempi, että painellaan "pikabussina" Itäväylää vaan, tätä mieltä olen ko. bussilinjan kuljettajana aika vahvasti.


Voipi hyvinkin olla noin. Ihan noin mielenkiinnosta kun en ole törmännyt sen matkustajamäärien jakaumaan, miltä se sieltä ratin takaa näyttää? Mun käsitys on että kuorma on verrattaen keveä Pasilaan saakka ja siitä eteenpäin ajetaan täysiä busseja, mutta onko se noin?

----------


## Antero Alku

HS:n etusivun juttu tänään sunnuntaina on Delhin metro. Sisäsivulla varsinaisesta artkikkelista selviää syy sille, miksi Helsingin ja Suomen suurimman sanomalehden tärkein artikkeli on Delhin metro: Delhi sopii malliksi Espoolle.

Toimittaja on haastatellut metron PR-päällikköä ja matkustanut mahdollisesti rikollisen pojan isän kanssa metrolla. (Poika on poliisiasemalla pidätettynä, joka viittaa siihen, että ainakin poikaa epäillään rikoksesta.) Tomittaja kirjoittaa metrosta ylistävään sävyyn, vaikka tulee kertoneeksi yksityiskohtia, jotka osoittavat metron ilmeisen epäonnistuneeksi ratkaisuksi.

Miten Delhi ja sen metro voisivat olla esimerkki Espoolle?

Delhissä on 14 miljoonaa asukasta ja asukastiheys noin 9000 hlö/km^2. Jätetään Espoo, puhutaan pääkaupunkiseudusta. Asukasluku 1,2 miljoonaa kun lasketaan yli 10 kuntaa. Väestötiheydestä on vaikea puhuakaan, mutta otetaan HS:n toimittajan näkökulmasta myönteisesti: Helsingin kaupungin väestötiheys ennen Östersundomin liitosta oli 3000 hlö/m^2. Espoon väestötiheys on 820 hlö/km^2, mutta toki Länsiväylän käytävä yltänee noin 1500 henkilöön, ainakin parhaimmillaan.

Delhin metrojunat ovat 3,2 tai 2,9 metriä leveitä, ja käytössä on vastaavassa järjestyksessä kaksi raideleveyttä, 1676 ja 1435 mm. Vaunut ovat 22 metriä pitkiä, asemat on tehty 8 vaunun mittaisiksi (n. 180 m). Vaunuissa on istuimia vain pitkittäin seinien vierellä. Istumapaikkoja on 50 per vaunu, seisomapaikkoja ilmoitetaan olevan 292330 vaunun leveydestä riippuen.

Turvallisuus on suuri ongelma, vaikka vain pieni osa radasta on tunnelissa. Naisille on varattu junien ensimmäinen vaunu, ja siellä saa HS:n artikkelin mukaan aina istumapaikan. Matkustajat ja matkatavarat tarkastetaan kuin lentokentillä.

HS kertoo, että Delhissä on nyt noin 140 asemaa ja tulevaisuudessa 420 asemaa eli 33.000 asukasta per asema. Siis silloin kaikki delhiläiset voisivat asua 1,1 km:n etäisyydellä metroasemasta.

Mistä siis Espoo voisi ottaa esimerkkiä? Kasvattamalla väestötiheyden 10-kertaiseksi? Ei taida olla ihan Espoon imagon mukaista. Pidentämällä nykyiset 6-vaunuiset juna 8-vaunuisiksi ja vähentäen istumapaikat vain seinille? Espoon vuoksi on juuri päätetty lyhetää eikä pidentää junia, ja silti lasketaan, että kaikille pitää riittää istumapaikka. Ryhdyttäisiin valmvomaan turvallisuutta lentokenttien tapaan? Espoon matkustajamäärillä se ehkä onnistuisi. Ei tehdä tunneleita vaan ilmarataa? Espoossahan haluttiin ehdottomasti tunneliin. Naisille oma vaunu? Ehkä matkustusväljyyden kannalta mieluummin miehille oma vaunu.

Ei oikein mikään käy esimerkiksi, joten mistä otsikko? Tekstistä voi ymmärtää, että toimittaja uskoo Delhin metron edenneen nopeasti, kun metroa on rakennettu japanilaisella rahalla. Espoo sen sijaan on sössinyt vuosikymmeniä. Muuten hyvä, mutta pieleen menee tämäkin. Urbanrail.netin etusivulla kerrotaan, että Delhin metron suunnittelu on alkanut jo 1950-luvulla. Delhin metron PR-mies ei tätä varmaan välittänyt kertoa ja poliisilaitokselta poikaansa hakeva isä ei tätä tiennyt. Taustoitus ei näytä kuuluvan HS:n toimittajien velvollisuuksiin.

Mutta metro on hyvä ja Espoossakin pitää ottaa esimerkkiä 60 kertaa suuremmasta kaupungista. Kiitos taas kansan valistamisesta!

Antero

----------


## Samppa

> Aikatauluja päivitetty eli nyt liikenteen uskotaan alkavan loppuvuonna 2015:
> http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/component/content/523/2
> http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...a_1712945.html
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135257112493
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2010...39217_uu.shtml


Varsin luotettavalta ja asiaa tuntevalta taholta viikolla 43 kuulemani tiedon mukaan länsimetro otetaan käyttöön vasta vuonna 2016.

----------


## hmikko

> Miten Delhi ja sen metro voisivat olla esimerkki Espoolle?


En nyt pse ksiksi paperi-Hesariin, mutta kkiseltnhn tuo vaikuttaa silt, ett juurikin delhilist metroa Espooseen jo tehdn. Raskasraidetta eristetylle radalle vastaavalla pyskkivlill ja oletettavasti vhintnkin yht vaativalla geometrialla. Useasti on vakuutettu, ett tunnelin tekeminen suomalaiseen graniittiin on halpaa, eik kaiketi Hesarikaan haluaisi ilmarataa Otaniemen ja Tapiolan arkkitehtuurinhtvyyksien eteen.

Jn odottelemaan, ett joku suosittelee Delhin Gurgaonin alueen esimerkin mukaan Ultra -PRT-jrjestelm pkaupunkiseudulle. Tosin esimerkki taitaa olla lhinn paperilla ja veikkaukseni mukaan se mys sinne j. Heathrown lentokentll oleva kolmen aseman miniversio ei ilmeisesti ole vielkn asiakkaiden kytss (kahden ja puolen vuoden testailun jlkeen).

Muoks:




> Varsin luotettavalta ja asiaa tuntevalta taholta viikolla 43 kuulemani tiedon mukaan lnsimetro otetaan kyttn vasta vuonna 2016.


Kumpi mahtaa ehti ensin, bakteeriliejuun juuttunut Kehrata vai Lnsimetro?

Onko muuten mitn merkki siit, ett tunneleiden rakennustit olisi aloitettu Tapiolan lnsipuolella? Jos rahat ei riit kuin Tapiolaan asti, niin kohtapuoliin kai sekin pitisi sanoa neen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kumpi mahtaa ehti ensin, bakteeriliejuun juuttunut Kehrata vai Lnsimetro?


Hyv kysymys, arvaukset tst ovat tervetulleita.

Itse asiassa muistan, ett jossain lehtijutussa tai tiedotteessa jo hehkutettiin ett ne bakteerit eivt ole tutkimusten mukaan milln muotoa ihmiselle haitallisia ja ett tit pstn jatkamaan lhes samantien. Mutta nyt kun nostit tmn esille, niin tajusin ett eihn siin jutussa puhuttu mitn siit, ett olisi uutta tietoa kyseisen bakteeriliejun vaikutuksista betonin kestvyydelle. Ja jos ei tuota tiedet, niin sitten ei varmaan tiedet millaiset viivstykset oikeasti on luvassa.

Helpommalla ja halvemmalla tss kyll pstisiin jos kehradan sijaan tehtisiin 1524 mm raideleveydell poikittaisraitiotie maan pinnalle. Miknhn ei est sen kytkemist lhijunaraiteisiin pistn, jolloin duokalustolla voitaisiin liikennid lhes tsmlleen suunnitellulla liikennintikonseptilla. Se ett Junakalustolla on jo junakalusto hankittuna kehrataa varten on vain sivuseikka tss. Kalustolle lytyisi kyll kytt, ja jos vanhimmasta pst jisi tarpeettomaksi jotain kalustoa, niin muilla kaupunkiseuduilla voisi olla tarvetta sellaiselle.

Kehradan sijaan lentorata olisi paljon trkempi hanke. Se vain huolestuttaa, ett jos kiitoratojen tai (ilmeisesti varsinkin) platan alitus on altis tlle glykolimnjlle kehradan tapauksessa niin se ei voi olla vaikuttamatta lentorataankin tavalla tai toisella. Tosin lentoradan tapauksessa tuohon osattaisiin ehk jo varautua, jolloin se voidaan ottaa huomioon radan linjauksessa ja mahdollisesti vltt pahimmat riskipaikat. Nin siitkin huolimatta, ett kaarresteeltn jykll junaradalla ei varmaan ole ihan mahdottoman paljon vaihtoehtoisia reittej olemassa lentoaseman ympristss.




> Onko muuten mitn merkki siit, ett tunneleiden rakennustit olisi aloitettu Tapiolan lnsipuolella? Jos rahat ei riit kuin Tapiolaan asti, niin kohtapuoliin kai sekin pitisi sanoa neen.


Pitisi sanoa, joo. Mutta viivyttelevtk taktisista syist? Tllhn spekuloitiin taannoin raitiotiejatkolla Tapiolasta lnteen + mahdollisesta jatkosta Tapiolasta Helsingin suuntaan tai Jokeriin yhdistmisest. Nuo spekulaatiot tarjoaisivat tervetulleen jrkevn vaihtoehdon raskaalle metrolle Espoossa.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kehradan bakteerilieju ei myhstyt mitn, koska se todettiin vaarattomaksi. Asia olisi selvinnyt lehdisttiedotteesta.
Ikv tietysti niiden kannalta, jotka ehtivt asiasta tllkin palstalla iloita.

http://www.keharata.fi/?pageid=10&pa...4&categoryid=1

Oikeastaan kehradasta tai lentoradasta kiistely ei thn ketjuun edes kuulu, mutta sallittakoon tm tarkennus.
Duokalusto olisi kuitenkin taas oma kalustohankintansa ja on vaikea ymmrt, miksi sellaiseen pitisi lhte tss tilanteessa. Minulla ei ollut ymmrrysvaikeuksia HS:n jutun suhteen ollenkaan, ilmeisesti olen poikkeuksellisen erikoinen yksil. En lytnyt mistn mainintaa jutusta, ett Espoon pitisi kasvattaa vestn tai sen sellaista. Minulle vlittyi kuva toimittajan pakinamuotoisesta kommentista, jossa hn toivoi raideliikennemynteist asennetta Espooseen. Sit todellakin kaivataankin puutarhahimmeleiden ja vastaavan hrhilyn vastapainoksi. Onneksi puutarhamies ei en istu pministerin.

----------


## hmikko

> Helpommalla ja halvemmalla tss kyll pstisiin jos kehradan sijaan tehtisiin 1524 mm raideleveydell poikittaisraitiotie maan pinnalle. Miknhn ei est sen kytkemist lhijunaraiteisiin pistn, jolloin duokalustolla voitaisiin liikennid lhes tsmlleen suunnitellulla liikennintikonseptilla.


Duokalustolle varmaa sietisi laatia standardi, ja toivottavasti semmoinen tehdn Tampereen pikaratikan yhteydess, mutta ei se nyt Kehrataa en mihinkn heilauta. Tunneleistahan on jo iso osa louhittu, ja tekisi mieli vitt, ett vaikka ratikan hommaaminen aloitettaisiin huomenna, Kehradalla on vuoroliikenne kynniss ennen kuin pkaupunkiseudulle saataisiin leveraiteinen duoratikka. Glykoli on kuitenkin pieni ongelma, ja tarvittaessa lentokentn toiminnot voi jrjestell niin tiukasti, ett liemet saadaan talteen. Ninhn ympristjuhlapuheiden uskoteltiin jo toimittavan muutenkin, mutta nkjn kauas karkaavat glykolit edelleen.




> Kehradan bakteerilieju ei myhstyt mitn, koska se todettiin vaarattomaksi. Asia olisi selvinnyt lehdisttiedotteesta.
> Ikv tietysti niiden kannalta, jotka ehtivt asiasta tllkin palstalla iloita.


Heittoni siit, kumpi ehtii ensin, ei ollut tarkoitettu niin kauhean vakavaksi, lhinn vaan viittaukseksi siihen, ett Lnsimetron avaaminen on siirtynyt samoihin aikoihin Kehradan valmistumisen kanssa. Olen lukenut lehdisttiedotteen ja bakteeriliejuhan kyll myhstytti tit, kun tunnelissa tyskenteleminen oli kielletty jonkun aikaa. Kasvusto todettiin ihmisille vaarattomaksi ja tiden jatkaminen sallittiin. Vaikutuksia betoniiin tutkitaan edelleen. Kehrata on kyll nist kahdesta mielestni huomattavasti jrkevmpi hanke kuin Lnsimetro, enk veronmaksajana erityisesti ilakoi kummankaan myhstymisest.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulla ei ollut ymmrrysvaikeuksia HS:n jutun suhteen ollenkaan, ilmeisesti olen poikkeuksellisen erikoinen yksil. En lytnyt mistn mainintaa jutusta, ett Espoon pitisi kasvattaa vestn tai sen sellaista. Minulle vlittyi kuva toimittajan pakinamuotoisesta kommentista, jossa hn toivoi raideliikennemynteist asennetta Espooseen. Sit todellakin kaivataankin puutarhahimmeleiden ja vastaavan hrhilyn vastapainoksi. Onneksi puutarhamies ei en istu pministerin.


Jaa, oliko sitten vaikeuksia ymmrt, mit min kirjoitin? No, tytynee kai selvent.

Keskell sivua HS:ssa on otsikko _Malli Espoolle_. Alla on alaotsikko _Kommentti_. Sitten seuraa 33 rivi teksti koskien Moskovaa ja Delhi. 34. rivill alkaa lause: _Pmrtietoisuudessa Delhist voisi ottaa mallia esimerkiksi vuosikymmenet metron kanssa jumittanut Espoo_.

Toimittajan mielest Espoo voisi ottaa Delhist mallia _pmrtietoisuudessa_ ja vuosikymmenten pituiseksi venyneess ajassa ideasta toteutukseen. Totesin, ett Delhiss on ryhdytty puuhaamaan metroa ennen kuin Espoossa, joten tarkoittaako toimittaja, ett Espoon olisi pitnyt ottaa oppia ja odottaa viel ainakin vuosikymmen, jotta miettiminen olisi kestnyt yht kauan kuin Delhiss. Arvaan, ett ei tarkoita, vaan toimittaja ei ole selvittnyt, kauanko Delhiss on mietitty ja tekee tss virheen. Jk sitten muuta josta olisi voinut ottaa esimerkki pmrtietoisuuden nimiss? Eli kysymys kuuluu sitten, mihin Espoon metron ratkaisuun toimittaja ja HS ovat tyytymttmi, kun Espoossa kaikki muu kuin miettimisaika on jokseenkin pin vastoin kuin mit Espoossa ollaan tekemss.

Antero

----------


## Jussi

> Heittoni siit, kumpi ehtii ensin, ei ollut tarkoitettu niin kauhean vakavaksi, lhinn vaan viittaukseksi siihen, ett Lnsimetron avaaminen on siirtynyt samoihin aikoihin Kehradan valmistumisen kanssa.


Niss viivstyksiss on erikoista se, ett Kehrataa rakennetaan tytt vauhtia ja viivstyksi tulee lhinn ulkoisista syist (kovat pakkaset, helteet, glykoli) kun taas lnsimetron viivstykset tuntuvat johtuvan taloudellisista ja hallinnollisista syist, ei niinkn ongelmista itse rakennustist. Nin ainakin pelkkien lehtiuutisten perusteella..

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Toimittajan mielest Espoo voisi ottaa Delhist mallia pmrtietoisuudessa ja vuosikymmenten pituiseksi venyneess ajassa ideasta toteutukseen


Juuri nin sen ymmrsin. Vaikka Delhiss hommat ovat alkaneet ennen Espoota, tekemisen meininki nykyn on erilainen. Siit voimme ilmeisesti ottaa oppia, mik on ihan totta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juuri nin sen ymmrsin. Vaikka Delhiss hommat ovat alkaneet ennen Espoota, tekemisen meininki nykyn on erilainen. Siit voimme ilmeisesti ottaa oppia, mik on ihan totta.


Oiskohan Delhiss vhn vaikutusta sill, ett metroa rakennetaan 14 miljoonan ihmisen tarpeisiin, Espoossa noin 0,1 miljoonalle ihmiselle. Delhiss tulevaisuus on 33.000 ihmist per asema, Espoossa (Kivenlahden jatko mukaan lukien) 10.000 ihmist, joista ehk 3000 kvelyetisyydell. Delhiss metroa ei rakenneta metslhiihin, vaan pasiassa noin 30 km:n halkaisijan kokoiselle alueelle, joka on suomalaisella mittapuulla jatkuvaa kantakaupunkia. Delhiss metrolle on todellinen tarve, Espoossa sit ei tarvita mihinkn muuhun kuin nostamaan muutaman aseman lhell olevan tontin arvoa. Ja hyvksi lopuksi, vaikutusta voi olla sillkin, ett Delhin metron ilmoitetaan kattavan kulunsa lipputuloilla. Espoossa bussiliikenne on tappiollista ja metro tulee olemaan enemmn tappiollista.

Pointtini on siin, ett HS muokkaa lukijoidensa mielikuvia tysin vrn suuntaan ja vrill argumenteilla. Jos metro on tarpeen Delhiss, joka on kaikilla mittareilla aivan eri luokan kaupunki kuin Espoo, ainoa mit Delhist voisi oppia on, ettei metrossa ole Espoossa mitn jrke. Jos HS haluaisi valistaa kansaa eik muokata vri mielikuvia, se voisi kertoa etusivun jutullaan vaikka Zrichist ja ihmetell, miten siell on mahdollista kaikki mit tll vakuutetaan mahdottomaksi.

Joukkoliikenne ja raideliikenne olisi voinut edetkin Espoossa aivan toisella tavalla, jo vuosikymmeni sitten, jos Espoo olisi saanut tehd sellaista raideliikennett joka kaupunkiin sopii. Sellaista kuten esim. Zrichiss.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Vielkin lytyy ilmeisesti p_kaupunki_seudulla sellaisia, jotka oikeasti eivt ymmrr, kuinka metsist alue oikeasti on. Muutama sata kilometri eteln, niin tulee sellaisia paikkoija vastaan, joita oikeasti voi kutsua jo kaupungeiksi.

Tll ja tll ei ole kovinkaan paljon yhteist, ei varsinkaan kun zoomaa karttaa vhn kauemmaksi.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Joukkoliikenne ja raideliikenne olisi voinut edetkin Espoossa aivan toisella tavalla, jo vuosikymmeni sitten, jos Espoo olisi saanut tehd sellaista raideliikennett joka kaupunkiin sopii. Sellaista kuten esim. Zrichiss.


Heh. Espoohan on saanut tehd sit joukkoliikennett, jota se on halunnut, eli hajakaavoittanut omin ptksin ja hamunnut lis moottoritiet. :Laughing: 
Onneksi tm espoolainen joukkoliikennemalli ei ole Helsingin tie, siksi Helsinki haluaakin metroa.




> En ole nhnyt Kehradan uusien asemien ymprille tehtyj kaavoja, mutta ainakin tll hetkell asemat kieltmtt nyttisivt olevan aika korvessa.



Marja-Vantaalle on tulossa kymmeni tuhansia asukkaita, lentoaseman matkustajamr hipoo 15milj vuodessa ja Leineln rakennetaan. Asemat rakennetaan etupainotteisesti siksi, ett joukkoliikenne olisi valmiina kun asutusta alkaa tulla. Asiasta on valtavasti tietoa Vantaan kaupungin sivuilla.

----------


## sane

> Miten Delhi ja sen metro voisivat olla esimerkki Espoolle?


Samaa ihmettelin otsikon nhdess. Olin kymss Delhiss viime joulun tienoilla, ja tulihan siell metrollakin ajeltua. Ensimminen ihmettelyn aihe oli turvatarkastukset asemalle tullessa - rinkatkin pengottiin osittain lpi, mutta tyydyttiin lopulta kysymn onko siell mitn aseita tai puukkoja ym. Toisekseen metro oli varsin tynn viel kymmenen aikaan illalla.

Seuraavana pivn tuli sitten kyty elintarhalla, ja sielt oli helppo suunnistaa metrolle, se kun kulki ilmaratana, eik sit voinut olla huomaamatta. Asemakin oli kuin mikkin palatsi, mutta aulat varsin autioita valtavia turvatarkastus- ja lippujonoja (~10min) lukuun ottamatta. Laiturille psty oli selket nytt josta nkyi milloin metro on tulossa, ja laituri oli hyvin pitk, mutta hmmstyksekseni asemalle tuli hyvin lyhyt juna (~1/3 laiturin pituudesta), joka oli kyll niin tynn, ett ulospseminenkin tuotti vaikeuksia. Ehk tss Espoo voisi ottaa oppia, eli rakentaisi laiturit pidemmiksi, jolloin junien pidentminen kysynnn kasvaessa ei tuottaisi ongelmia?

Ja Delhiss metro oli kyll lhes tulkoon ainoa vline jolla psi liikkumaan edes jollain jrkevll nopeudella; tulimme Delhiin bussilla Jaipurista, ja matka ensimmiselt kehlt keskustaan kesti arviolta 2-3 tuntia, eli bussi eteni nopeimmillaankin kvelyvauhtia. Ttkn ongelmaa ei Espoossa ole (eik kyll muuallakaan pk-seudulla), lnrin bussikaistat vet sen verran hyvin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Heh. Espoohan on saanut tehd sit joukkoliikennett, jota se on halunnut, eli hajakaavoittanut omin ptksin ja hamunnut lis moottoritiet.


Ilmeisesti et tunne lainkaan paikallishistoriaa etk erityisesti Espoon metron historiaa. Lue vaikka tst. Jos kokoamani asiatiedot ovat mielestsi vrt, esit tilalle oikeat.

Tiivistettyn asia on niin, ett Espoota on rakennettu autoilevan ihmisen kaupungiksi aivan samalla tavalla kuin Helsinkikin samana aikana. Helsinkiin suuntautuvassa liikenteess joukkoliikenteen osuus on kuitenkin yht suuri kuin Vantaalla, jonka asukkaista kumminkin suuri osa asuu pradan ja Martinlaakson radan varressa. Rantaradan varresta espoolaisetkin kulkevat Helsinkiin junalla, Lnsivyln varresta bussilla.

Vantaata huonompi Espoo on asukkaiden auton kytss muihin kuin tymatkoihin. Espoo olisikin halunnut raitiotiet mieluummin kuin metroa siksi, ett Espoo olisi voinut parantaa sisist joukkoliikenteens palvelua. Tm argumentti on tietenkin tysin merkityksetn Helsingille, jolle Espoon taivuttaminen metrorakentamiseen on ollut vuosikymmenten suuri kunniakysymys.




> Onneksi tm espoolainen joukkoliikennemalli ei ole Helsingin tie, siksi Helsinki haluaakin metroa.


Helsingin metrohalut ja metrorakentaminen eivt ole estneet joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden laskua kytnnlliseen minimiin, jonka mr kantakaupunkiin mahtuvien autojen mr. Metro on Helsingille aivan yht huono kuin Espoollekin siin, ettei metro palvele lainkaan muualle kuin kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvaa liikkumista. Sen vuoksi liikenteen kasvu on tapahtunut kehteiden autoilun kasvuna. Niin Helsingiss kuin Espoossakin.

Espoo siis ei ole yhtn sen huonompi kuin Helsinki siksi, ettei Espoossa ole ollut metroa. Eik metron ennusteta muuttavan Etel-Espoota ja sen kulkumuotojakautumaa yhtn miksikn. Nin siis virallisissa ennusteissa, jotka Helsinkikin hyvksyy.




> Marja-Vantaalle on tulossa kymmeni tuhansia asukkaita, lentoaseman matkustajamr hipoo 15milj vuodessa ja Leineln rakennetaan. Asemat rakennetaan etupainotteisesti siksi, ett joukkoliikenne olisi valmiina kun asutusta alkaa tulla. Asiasta on valtavasti tietoa Vantaan kaupungin sivuilla.


Marja-Vantaan alueen palveleminen ei edellyt milln tavalla radan rakentamista tunneliin asumattoman metsn halki kohti lentokentt. Nykyisen Kehradan kustannuksiksi tullee reilusti yli 500 miljoonaa, Martinlaakson radan jatkaminen Marja-Vantaalle maksaa 60100 miljoonaa.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Espoo on mielenkiintoinen paikka. Se on hajakaavoitettu autoteiden varteen, pinvastoin kuin Helsinki, joka on pitnyt kiinni omilla rahoillaan tekemst raitiotieverkosta ja ajanut ponnekkaasti raideliikennehankkeita. Espoon halu vastustaa metroa, vastustaa junaa, vastustaa seudullista YTV:t, vastustaa yhteist jtehuoltoa ja vastustaa melkein kaikkea urbaania yhteistyt kertoo aikalailla siit, millaisella moraalilla Espoossa liikutaan. Jos ei muuten usko, niin katsokoon itse kukin, millainen on Espoon poikittaisliikenne. Siellhn Espoolla olisi ollut mahdollista parannella vaikka mit, mutta viimeisin iso veto oli myyd oma linja-autoyhti Espoon Auto.
Helsingiss metro palvelee isoa joukkoa ihmisi ja bussiliikenne Rautatientorille on kestmttmn ratkaisuna jnyt historiaan, Luojan kiitos. Helsingiss metro palvelee monenlaista liikkumista ja tulee aluekeskusten saavutettavuutta.

Hyv merkki on se, ett espoolainen kokoomuslainen poliitikko ja entinen poliisi Sepp haukkuu tmn pivn Iltalehdess (s.17) Helsinki kaupungiksi, jossa  "_yksityisautoilua on jo pitkn hankaloitettu tietoisin  liikennejrjestelyin_". Siihen pern Heikki Sepp toteaa, ett "_Meill Espoossa mietitn todelliset tarpeet ja toimitaan sen mukaan, ett kaikkia liikennemuotoja tarvitaan_".

Tm tiivist hyvin sen mik itsellni oli mieless, tosin olen pelkstn iloinen, jos Sepn kaltainen mies on pahoillaan, sill se kertoo mynteisest kehityksest. Uusimpana himmelin on Hista, jonne menee haaverata Espoon keskuksesta.

----------


## 339-DF

Luin tnn tuon Delhi koskevan jutun. HS on lhettnyt toimittajan Intiaan, ja tm oli toimittajan eka juttu. Vaikea sanoa, kuinka kokeneesta toimittajasta on kyse, mutta tm juttu voi joka tapauksessa minusta menn alkuvaikeuksien piikkiin, sill siin on pieless suurin piirtein kaikki mahdollinen. Mutta annetaan se nyt toimittajalle anteeksi, kuitenkin herra on ekaa juttuaan tekemss ja kokemuksesta voin sanoa, ett Delhi ei ole niit kaikkein mukavimpia kaupunkeja maailmassa, joten kun siell vatsa sekaisin keltaisessa savusumussa kirjoittelee, niin jlki on sitten mit on  :Wink: 

Lnsimetron suhteen minua kiinnostaisi sunnattomasti se, miten jatkoptk Tapiolasta lnteen on edennyt. Lnsimetron infosivuilla kerrotaan 20.10., ett Matinkyln tytunnelin louhinta alkaisi marras-joulukuussa (YIT). Eli ilmeisesti aiemmin huhuttu jminen Tapiolaan ei pid paikkaansa.

Samassa tiedotteessa sanotaan, ett metro otettaisiin kyttn vuoden 2015 lopulla. Sit en pid tss vaiheessa realistisena, mutta ainahan tiedotteisiin voi laittaa optimistisia tavoitteita, jotka muuttuvat pitkin matkaa.

----------


## petteri

> Samassa tiedotteessa sanotaan, ett metro otettaisiin kyttn vuoden 2015 lopulla. Sit en pid tss vaiheessa realistisena, mutta ainahan tiedotteisiin voi laittaa optimistisia tavoitteita, jotka muuttuvat pitkin matkaa.


Kyllhn Delhist voitaisiin ottaa mallia ainakin rakentamisen nopeudessa. Miten ihmeess Suomessa saadaan metron rakentamiseen menemn noin paljon aikaa? Mik mtt, ettei putkea saada parissa kolmessa vuodessa valmiiksi?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllähän Delhistä voitaisiin ottaa mallia ainakin rakentamisen nopeudessa. Miten ihmeessä Suomessa saadaan metron rakentamiseen menemään noin paljon aikaa? Mikä mättää, ettei putkea saada parissa kolmessa vuodessa valmiiksi?


Voisin kuvitella, että työläisten määrässä, heidän työajoissaan, -oloissaan ja -turvallisuudessaan sekä tunnelin liikenne- ja matkustajaturvallisuudessa on jonkin verran eroja. Meikäläinen automatisaatio ei myöskään ainakaan nopeuta töitä.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Kyllähän Delhistä voitaisiin ottaa mallia ainakin rakentamisen nopeudessa. Miten ihmeessä Suomessa saadaan metron rakentamiseen menemään noin paljon aikaa? Mikä mättää, ettei putkea saada parissa kolmessa vuodessa valmiiksi?


Juuri tätähän tässä haettiin, se oli toimittajan viesti, jonka normaalijärjellä varustettu ihminen ymmärsi.
Jos länsimetroa halutaan nopeuttaa, pitäisi Kivelahteen menevän laajennuksen kaavoitus aloittaa nyt ja tehdä hankepäätös. Ammattivalittajien toiminnasta menisi kärki pois, kun länsimetron 1.vaiheen valmistuttua, tai vuosi pari ennen sitä kaikki olisi lainvoimaista ja 2.vaiheen rakentaminen voisi alkaa sujuvasti jo 2013-2014.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se on hajakaavoitettu autoteiden varteen, päinvastoin kuin Helsinki, joka on pitänyt kiinni omilla rahoillaan tekemästä raitiotieverkosta ja ajanut ponnekkaasti raideliikennehankkeita.


Tämä on varmaan huumoriksi tarkoitettu? Nimittäin sen valossa mitä tältäkin foorumilta on voinut lukea, aika kovasti Helsinki on historiassa ollut hävittämässä raitioteitään. Eikä vieläkään millään haluaisi lisää niitä kuin kovin vastustellen. Minnekään.

----------


## kouvo

> Länsimetron suhteen minua kiinnostaisi sunnattomasti se, miten jatkopätkä Tapiolasta länteen on edennyt.


Samoin. Suhteellisen koomista että projektin tässä vaiheessa ei osata nimetä edes pääteasemaa. Toinen mielenkiintoinen kysymys on se, että mikähän mahtaa olla tällä hetkellä kustannusarvausten päivän hinta Matinkylään asti päätyvälle vaihtoehdolle.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Tämä on varmaan huumoriksi tarkoitettu? Nimittäin sen valossa mitä tältäkin foorumilta on voinut lukea, aika kovasti Helsinki on historiassa ollut hävittämässä raitioteitään. Eikä vieläkään millään haluaisi lisää niitä kuin kovin vastustellen. Minnekään.


On totta, että Helsingissä on tällaista harkittu, tosin järki voitti. Joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunki Espoo sen sijaan ei ole edes harkinnut muuta kuin autokaupunkia ja haluaa sitä kaiken lisäksi lisää. Kumpi on sitten isompi synti, himmailla ratikan kanssa kuitenkin spårat säilyttäen vai rakentaa autokaupunkia à l'Espoo?

----------


## hmikko

> Jos länsimetroa halutaan nopeuttaa, pitäisi Kivelahteen menevän laajennuksen kaavoitus aloittaa nyt ja tehdä hankepäätös.


Päättäjille voisi olla hieman hankalaa syöttää tuon hintaluokan hanketta ennen kuin on tiedossa, mitä tekeillä oleva rakennelma maksaa. Tosin aika suurpiirteisestihän näihin arvioihin on suhtauduttu tähänkin asti joka puolella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:09 ----------




> On totta, että Helsingissä on tällaista harkittu, tosin järki voitti.


Lähinnä kyllä metro vaan myöhästyi tolkuttomasti. Historia tunnetusti ei toista itseään, mutta rimmaa kuitenkin. Jääkäämme odottelemaan järjen voittoa, ei ehkä kuitenkaan henkeä pidätellen.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Ei sitä tarvitse enää odotella. Helsinki on toiminut esimerkillisesti ja mallina aikana, jolloin vapaaseen autoiluun uskoivat kaikki. Helsinki teki historiallisen teon rakentamalla metron, luopumalla bussiliikenteestä Rautatientorille Itä-Helsingistä ja päättämällä säilyttää ratikat, ainoana laatuaan Suomessa.
Ikävää, jos ratikoiden säilyttäminen ei sinusta ollut järjen voitto.

----------


## teme

> On totta, että Helsingissä on tällaista harkittu, tosin järki voitti. Joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunki Espoo sen sijaan ei ole edes harkinnut muuta kuin autokaupunkia ja haluaa sitä kaiken lisäksi lisää. Kumpi on sitten isompi synti, himmailla ratikan kanssa kuitenkin spårat säilyttäen vai rakentaa autokaupunkia à l'Espoo?


Tuota, miten Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon kaavat oikeastaan eroavat toisistaan? Kummassakin on ostareita joiden ympärillä on pikkaisen tiheämpää asutusta. Tämän lisäksi joka nurkka on gryndattu on siellä jotain keskusta tai ei.

Ostarien väliseen liikenteeseen metro on ihan hyvä väline. Ongelma on vaan siinä että noita ostareita ei taloudellismaantieteellisistä realiteeista johtuen ole joka nurkalla, eikä niihin sitäpaitsi olisi varaa vetää metroakaan jos olisi.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei sitä tarvitse enää odotella. Helsinki on toiminut esimerkillisesti ja mallina aikana, jolloin vapaaseen autoiluun uskoivat kaikki.


Menee nyt taas jauhamiseksi, mutta siihenhän ollaan foorumilla kaiketi totuttu. Länsimetro ei hankkeen omien suunnitelmien mukaan vähennä henkilöautoilua nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. Sen sijaan se vapauttaa Länsiväylän bussikaistat. Usko vapaaseen autoiluun on kyllä tallella.




> Ikävää, jos ratikoiden säilyttäminen ei sinusta ollut järjen voitto.


Oli kyllä, mutta tahaton sellainen. Metron myöhästyminen ja vanha ratikkakalusto pakottivat ostamaan uudet ratikat vaikka lopetuspäätös oli voimassa. Päätöstähän ei tietääkseni mitenkään erityisesti kumottu, se on vaan haihtunut kun raitiotieverkkoa alettiin kehittää edelleen. Järjen voitto olisi ollut raitioteiden jatkaminen uusille asuinalueille kaupungin laajetessa, mutta sitähän ei vuosien 1950 ja 1990 välillä tapahtunut, koska metron piti tulla vaikka minne, sitten joskus. Sen jälkeenkin on rakennettu sanoisinko minimaalisen lyhyitä pätkiä eikä liikennöintiä ole saatu modernisoitua vieläkään (kuljettajarahastus, multippeliajo jne.).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei sitä tarvitse enää odotella. Helsinki on toiminut esimerkillisesti ja mallina aikana, jolloin vapaaseen autoiluun uskoivat kaikki. Helsinki teki historiallisen teon rakentamalla metron, luopumalla bussiliikenteestä Rautatientorille Itä-Helsingistä ja päättämällä säilyttää ratikat, ainoana laatuaan Suomessa.


Kirjoitin jo aamupäivällä, ettet tunne lähihistoriaa. Helsingin metron historiasta voit lukea tästä. Ja kuten aamupäivälläkin totesin, jos et usko asiatietoa, esitä miten se on väärää!

Historia meni oikeasti näin: Aikana, jolloin kaikki uskoivat vapaaseen autoiluun, Helsinki toimi esimerkillisesti kaikille autoiluun uskoville. Helsinki päätti panna tolkuttomat rahat metroon, jotta se sai lisää tilaa autoille, kun osa busseista saatiin pois kaduilta autoilua haittaamasta. Ja kuten Hmikko jo kertoi, Helsinki ei ole koskaan päättänyt säästää raitioliikennettä. Sen sijaan se päätti, että raitioliikenne lopetetaan vuoteen 2000 mennessä. Niin kauan piti ratikoita vielä sietää autojen tiellä, kun eivät metromiehetkään uskoneet pystyvänsä rakentamaan metroa kyllin nopeasti.

Olisin kyllä iloinen, jos voisit kaivaa kaupunginarkistosta päätöksen siitä, että Helsinki säilyttää raitioliikenteen pysyvästi.

Jos nyt jatketaan sitten Hesari-aiheesta, niin tänään oli juttua Moskovasta. Artikkelin tähti oli rouva, joka tekee 4 km:n työmatkaa Bemarillaan 3 tuntia. Metrollakin pääsisi, mutta kun siellä ei saa valita matkaseuraa ja metro on ikävä muutenkin. Juttu ei ollutkaan asenteellista metrohehkutusta, kun Moskova on myös esimerkillinen. Moskovasta nähdään, mihin Helsingin metrolla tilaa autoille -politiikka johtaa.

Moskova kylläkin panee metrossa paremmaksi kuin Helsinki. Metro aloitti jo 1935 ja nykyinen laajuus on 302 km ja 182 asemaa. Asukkaita HS:n mukaan 14 miljoonaa, suomalaisen Wikin mukaan 10,5. Mutta Moskovassa metrolla ei tavoiteltu raitioliikenteen lakkauttamista kuten Helsingissä. Sillä 1930-luvulla metron tarkoitus ei ollut tehdä tilaa autoilulle, vaan lisätä joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia siitä, mihin pintaliikenteellä oli päästy. Vasta nyt, sosialismin päätyttyä ja autoilun räjähdettyä käsiin myös raitioteitä on raivattu pois autojen tieltä. Eli tosiasiassa on poistettu Moskovan liikenteen kapasiteettia ja on tultu siihen, mistä Hesarin juttu kertoi.

Autopuolue ei onneksi ole menestynyt Helsingissä kuten Moskovassa. Ehkä osaltaan kiitos virkamiesten vallan ja autopuolueen ymmärtämättömyyden meillä on onnistuttu pitämään kantakaupungin liikenne siedettävänä rajoittamalla autojen pääsy kaupunkiin sille tasolle, minkä katuverkko sietää. Ja se on ollut mahdollista siten, että metrosta huolimatta on onnistuttu ylläpitämään pintaliikennettä ja varaamaan sille tilaa. Tietenkin metrollakin on tässä osuutensa, mutta metro ei mitenkään ratkaise kaupungin liikennettä. Ratkaisevaa on suhtautuminen autoiluun.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Taitaa mennä jo offtopiciksi, mutta  päätös laajentaa raitiovaunuverkkoa ja uusien raitiovaunujen hankinta kertovat siitä, että järjestelmästä halutaan pitää kiinni. Kutsuttakoon sitä nyt sitten sanattomaksi viestinnäksi.
Kuten ilokseni sain tämän päivän Iltalehdestä todeta, ei ole ollenkaan erään espoolaisen kunnallispoliitikon mieleen, mitä Helsinki tekee bussikaista-asiassa. Se kertoo siitä, että suunta on ainakin oikea, vaikka harha-askeleita on otettu. 

Autotietä on toki stadissakin tehty, tosin into siihen on laantunut ja suhtautuminen vaikkapa kehä2-tiehen muuttunut. Tosin Espoo edelleen haluaa lisää moottoritietä ja kehä 2-väylää täysimittaisena.

Metron etu on nimenomaan siinä, että se on tarjonnut kasvumahdollisuuksia itäiseen Helsinkiin ja tuonut realistisen vaihtoehdon kömpelön bussiliikenteen tilalle.  Olen toki iloinen, että autopuolue ei Helsingissä menesty yhtä loistavasti kuin Espoossa ja Nurmijärvellä. Vaikka ratikkaratoja on sieltä täältä purettu, ei tule mieleen, missä isoa määrää kiskoja olisi autotien takia revitty, ellei Turkua lasketa.

----------


## hmikko

> Taitaa mennä jo offtopiciksi, mutta  päätös laajentaa raitiovaunuverkkoa ja uusien raitiovaunujen hankinta kertovat siitä, että järjestelmästä halutaan pitää kiinni.


Jos tarkoitat nyt meneillään olevia laajennuksia ja vaunuhankintaa, niin eihän niissä sinänsä ole mitään periaatteellista uutta. Ratikat käytännössä päätettiin säilyttää 70-luvun lopulla ainakin toistaiseksi, vaikka siitä ei mitään erillistä nuijankopautusta olisikaan. Raitiotie tehtiin 70- ja 80-luvulla Pasilaan, 80-luvulla Katajanokalle, 90-luvulla Pikku-Huopalahteen. Variotramit tilattiin 1998. Näinä aikoina apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Sauri on liputtanut voimakkaasti ratikoiden puolesta. Uudenlaiseksi avaukseksi luokittelisin Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikan, sikäli mikäli se toteutuu. Sen kaltaisia olisi voitu rakentaa jo paljon aikaisemmin.




> Se kertoo siitä, että suunta on ainakin oikea, vaikka harha-askeleita on otettu.


Ks. Östersundomin suunnitelmat. Harha-askeleiden aika ei ole ohi.

----------


## kouvo

Seuraavaksi Hesari voisi vertailla esim. Pöytyän tai Sonkajärven joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä. Vetautuvat helsingin tarpeisiin siinä missä Delhin ja Moskovankin ratkaisut.

----------


## hmikko

> Seuraavaksi Hesari voisi vertailla esim. Pöytyän tai Sonkajärven joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä.


 :Laughing:  Kiitoksia tästä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Seuraavaksi Hesari voisi vertailla esim. Pöytyän tai Sonkajärven joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä. Vetautuvat helsingin tarpeisiin siinä missä Delhin ja Moskovankin ratkaisut.


"HS Sonkajärvi. Sonkajärvellä kaikille bussimatkustajille tarjotaan istumapaikka, ja halukkaat voivat varata ilman lisämaksuja kaksikin paikkaa, jolloin työmatkan voi viettää mukavasti pehmustetuilla penkeillä rennosti maaten. "Eilenkin nukahdin bussiin. Mutta kuljettaja muistaa kyllä, missä kukakin asuu, ja herättelee sitten kotipysäkillä", kertoo emäntä Ritva Lahtinen, tyytyväinen bussimatkustaja, joka on bussissa matkalla kuntakeskukseen hakemaan poikaansa huumevieroituksesta. Bussit ovat siistejä ja kulkevat aikataulussa, penkit ovat pehmustettuja, ikkuinoissa on verhot ja kuljettajakin puhuu suomea. Tällaisesta joukkoliikenteestä voi Helsingissä vain haaveilla. Olisikohan Helsingin nyt aika lopettaa vitkastelu ja ryhdyttävä ottamaan mallia Sonkajärvestä?

Helsingin Sanomat on ensimmäisenä suomalaisena viestimenä sijoittanut vakituisen kirjeenvaihtajan Sonkajärvelle. Tämä on kirjeenvaihtajan ensimmäinen uutinen paikkakunnalta."

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Aika kaukaa haettua kritiikkiä, koska minulle ei jäänyt kuvaa siitä, että Delhi olisi rinnastettu Helsinkiin sellaisenaan, aikamoinen olkiukko.
Sonkajärvi ja Pöytyä ovat huonoja esimerkkejä, koska kaupungeilla ei käytännössä ole minkäänlaista sisäistä joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuota, miten Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon kaavat oikeastaan eroavat toisistaan? Kummassakin on ostareita joiden ympärillä on pikkaisen tiheämpää asutusta. Tämän lisäksi joka nurkka on gryndattu on siellä jotain keskusta tai ei.
> 
> Ostarien väliseen liikenteeseen metro on ihan hyvä väline. Ongelma on vaan siinä että noita ostareita ei taloudellismaantieteellisistä realiteeista johtuen ole joka nurkalla, eikä niihin sitäpaitsi olisi varaa vetää metroakaan jos olisi.


Jos nyt täytyy jotain sanoa vielä siitä länsimetrosta tai mitkä olisivat olleet vaihtoehdot niin seuraavat seikat pitää muistaa:

- Kun Helsingissä päätettiin metrosta 1960-luvulla niin ensimmäisen ja toistaiseksi ainoan linjan  suunnaksi valittiin itä-länsi koska näihin ilmansuuntiin ei ollut ennestään mitään raideliikennettä keskustasta ulos. Olisi ollut aika hölmöläisen hommaa rakentaa ensimmäinen metrolinja esim Oulunkylään tai Haagaan jonne meni rautatie jo ennestään. 

- Länsimetro olisi voitu toteuttaa lähes koko matkaltaan pintametrona ja edullisemmin jos sitä olisi alettu rakentaa jo 1970-luvulla. Tekniseltä vaativuudeltaan ja kustannuksiltaan Espoon alueelle tuleva metro-osuus olisi vastannut Martinlaakson rataa.  Vielä 1970-luvun alussa puuhattiin pk-seudun yhteistyöelimelle vahvempaa poliittista asemaa jolloin kuntarajan ylittävä metroa ei olis joutunut rahoittamaan yksin se kaupunki jonka alueella kukin rataosuus kulkee. Tämän yhteistyön kariuduttua ei Espoo katsonut voivansa rakentaa metroa alueelleen yksin ja hanke raukesi moneksi kymmeneksi vuodeksi eteenpäin. 

-  Espoon automyönteisyys muuhun pk-seutuun verrattuna johtuu sen asukkaiden keskiluokkaisemmista elintavoista. Joukkoliikennettä pidettiin pitkään lähinnä koululaisten ja naisvaltaisten alojen työntekijöiden liikkkumismuotona.

- Espoon ainoa raideyhteys rantarata jäi pitkään lapsipuolen asemaan koska merkittävimmät aluerakennuskauden lähiöt rakennettiin länsiväylän varrelle. Se johtuu taas mm Leppävaaran alueiden kaavoitus- ja maanomistusriidoista  sekä siitä että radan varren huvilapainotteinen yhdyskunta Kauniainen jäi itsenäiseksi kaupungiksi, ja että Espoon kirkonkylään/keskukseen tuli kaupungin virastojen lisäksi enimmäkseen vain sosiaalista asuntorakentamista. 

- Espoon bussiliikenne ja joukkoliikenne ylipäänsä  alkoi kehittyä vasta sen jälkeen kun seutuippu (jota Espoon politikot jarruttivat kanssa) otettiin käyttöön v 1986.

- Pikaraitioteitä bussien tilalle ja metron vaihtoehdoksi ei Espooseen ole ylipäätään suunniteltu ennen 1980-90-lukujen taitetta. Silloinkin se ajateltiin lähinnä sisäisen liikenteen sekä kehämaisen liikenten (jokeri) hoitamiseksi. Pikaraitiotie tuli kuvioihin liian myöhään jotta se olis saatu joustavasti vedetyksi länsiväylän suuntaisesti Helsingin keskustaan, koska Ruoholahden uuden kaupunginosan ja metron jatkamista sinne asti oli aloitettu rakentaa jo aiemmin.

- Kampin uuden bussiterminaalin paikka ja piirustukset lyötiin lukkon jo ennenkuin älähdettiin selvittää pikaraitiotien raittivaihtoehtoja keskustaan. Kampin bussiterminaalin ja ostoskeskuksen paikka taas oli seuraus Helsingin satamahankkeista johtuvista riidoista Finnlines -varustamon kanssa. Eli käytännössä voimme kiittää merenkulkupiirejä vallitsevasta tilanteesta.

- 2000-luvulle tultaessa ei Espoo ollut enää sellainen homogeeninen keskiluokkainen auto- ja puutarhakaupunki kuin 20 vuotta aiemmin. Toistuvissa mielipidemittauksissa metro sai enemmän kannatusta kuin sen vaihtoehdot.

- Jos rehellisiä ollaan niin nykyisenkaltainen bussiliikenne palvelee yhtä hyvin tai joidenkin mielestä paremmin kuin metro etelä-espoolaisten matkoja Helsingin keskustaan. Mutta eri puolella Helsinkiä ja muuta pääkaupunkiseutua asuvien matkoja Espoon työpaikka-alueille tai Aalto-yliopiston kampuseen Otaniemeen ei nykyisenkaltainen bussiliikenne palvele yhtä hyvin kuin metro. Se joukko joka hyötyy länsimetrosta on vähintään yhtä suuri kuin se joka hyötyy nykyisestä bussiliikenteestä. Sitä mukaan kun etelä-Espoota tiivistetään kasvaa metrosta hyötyvien joukko. 

- Pikaraitiotie integroituna nykyiseen metroon olisi tuonut suurimmat hyödyt mutta jostain syystä sitä vaihtoehtoa ei haluttu tutkia enemmän.

- Kustannukset jota Espoo joutuu maksamaan metron 1. vaiheen rakentamisesta ovat samaa luokkaa kuin mitä uusi autolautta maksaa suomalaiselta telakkateollisuudelta. 

- Helsingin päättäjien nihkeä suhtautuminen pikaraitioteihin saattaa juontaa 1) !950-luvun runkolinjahhankkeen epäonnistumisesta ja 2) 1990-luvun epäonnistuneesta matalalattiaraitiovaunuhankinnasta.

- Länsimetron ja ylipäänsä metron vaikeimpia haasteita ovat matkustajien turvallisuudentunteen parantaminen. Eräät ihmiset vierastavat metroa koska pelkäävät että siellä joutuu ryöstetyksi tai pahoinpidellyksi. Metrossa tai sen asemien läheisyydessä tapahtuvat väkivaltaisuudet tai jopa henkirikokset läpäisevät uutiskynnyksen paremmin kuin bussissa tai raitiovaunussa sattuneet, ja jäävät joka tapauksessa ihmisten mieleen pidempään. Useimmilel helsinkiläisile metro on luonnollinen osa kaupunkia mutta maalaiselle se on täysin vieras elementti. 

- Metron maineen kiillottamiseen tähtäävät toimenpiteet kuten vartiointi, siivous ja muita liikennevälineitä parempi kunnossapito ja viimeisenä piirteenä myös automaattiajo, epäillään maksavan enemmän kuin mitä yleisesti ilmoitetaan metroliikenteen kustannuksiksi. Vastaavasti epäillään että bussiliikenteen ylläpidossa säästetään liikaa kustannuksia metron hyväksi. Ja nämä epäilykset eivät lopu ennekuin annetaan kattavampia selvityksiä yleisölle eri liikennemuotojen kustannusrakenteista. 

- Metron kuten muunkin raideliikenteen kohdalla kustannukset ovat hyvin etupainotteisia. Veronmaksajille tulee tunne että kaupungin muut asiat jätetään hunningolle näiden valtavien investointien vuoksi, kun asiaa pitäisi rinnastaa esim perheen auton tai asunnon vaihtoon. 

- Jos länsimetrosta todella tulee susi, eli jos se tulee maksamaan inflatio huomioidenkin huomattavasti enemmän sekä rakentaa että liikennöidä ja ylläpitää kuin oli suunniteltu, tai jos matkustajat hylkäävät metron ja kulkevat vain autoilla, niin se ei tule vaikuttamaan myönteisesti muidenkaan raideliikennehankkeiden käynnistämiseen Helsingin seudulla eikä myöskään Tampereella eikä Turussa. Silloin tullaan vetämään henkselit Pisara-radalle, raide-Jokerille, Sipoon suunnan raideliikenteelle, Martinlakso-Klaukkala radalle, Espoo-Hista-Lohja-Salo radalle, Tampereen ja Turun lähijunille sekä pikaraitioteille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Useimmilel helsinkiläisile metro on luonnollinen osa kaupunkia mutta maalaiselle se on täysin vieras elementti.


Yllättävän paljon on kyllä niitäkin helsinkiläisiä, jotka eivät ole eläissään metrolla ajaneet - siis Helsingissä, muualla usein kyllä.

----------


## edsel

> - Kustannukset jota Espoo joutuu maksamaan metron 1. vaiheen rakentamisesta ovat samaa luokkaa kuin mitä uusi autolautta maksaa suomalaiselta telakkateollisuudelta.


Hieman epäselvä ilmaus eli mitä tarkoitat lauttahankkeen kustannuksilla? Suomalaisen veronmaksajan maksamia tukia vai laivanvarustajan maksamaa hankintahintaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hieman epäselvä ilmaus eli mitä tarkoitat lauttahankkeen kustannuksilla? Suomalaisen veronmaksajan maksamia tukia vai laivanvarustajan maksamaa hankintahintaa?


Bruttohankintahintaa noin karkeasti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Kampin uuden bussiterminaalin paikka ja piirustukset lyötiin lukkon jo ennenkuin älähdettiin selvittää pikaraitiotien raittivaihtoehtoja keskustaan. Kampin bussiterminaalin ja ostoskeskuksen paikka taas oli seuraus Helsingin satamahankkeista johtuvista riidoista Finnlines -varustamon kanssa. Eli käytännössä voimme kiittää merenkulkupiirejä vallitsevasta tilanteesta


Kiitos Rainer asiantuntevasta selvityksestä. Sen verran lisään, että ei Merenkulkulaitos liity asiaan varsinaisesti. Finnlinesin piti saada pääkonttoritontti Kampista ja samalla ryhtyä kannattamaan Vuosaaren satamaa. Tämä oli ihan julkinen asia. Merenkulkulaitos toteutti ainoastaan Eduskunnan päätöksen mukaisesti ne kokonaiskustannuksiin verraten minimaaliset investoinnit, joita Vuosaari tarvitsi, eli merimerkit ja väylät. Pitää muistaa, että Helsinki maksoi siitäkin 50%. Nyt valtio saa hyötyä takaisin, kun voi jalostaa tontteja Keski-Pasilassa. Vuosaari oli kaiken kaikkiaan mahtava juttu.

----------


## teme

Rainerilta hyvä kirjoitus, mutta en minä nyt edelleenkään oikein ymmärrä miten Espoon kaupunkirakene olisi erillainen jos siellä olisi metro. Keilaniemen metroaseman kohdalla olisi varmaan toimistokeskittymä, ja Tapiolassa tiivis lähiö, eiku...  :Smile: 

Kustannukset on jo paukkunut jokusen kerran, ja eiköhän se ala olla aika selvää että rahat loppuu Tapiolaan. Raideliikenteelle aiheutuvien vahinkojen rajaamiseksi on tärkeää todeta että tämä on nimenomaan metron ongelma, ei Kehärata tai Jätkän ratikka ole vastaavalla tavalla paisunut.

----------


## hmikko

> tai jos matkustajat hylkäävät metron ja kulkevat vain autoilla


Enpä usko, että tuo on suuren suuri riski. Jos entistä bussivuoroa Kamppiin ei ole, niin julkisten käyttäjille ei jää paljon vaihtoehtoja eikä koko porukka voi sännätä ostamaan autoa. Toimiihan tämä konsepti idässäkin, ja Helsingin metro sinänsä on ollut luotettavaa ja hyvin operoitua joukkoliikennettä (hinta, ratkaisun sopivuus kaupunkiin tai liityntäliikenne ovat sitten asioita erikseen).




> niin se ei tule vaikuttamaan myönteisesti muidenkaan raideliikennehankkeiden käynnistämiseen Helsingin seudulla eikä myöskään Tampereella eikä Turussa. Silloin tullaan vetämään henkselit Pisara-radalle, raide-Jokerille, Sipoon suunnan raideliikenteelle, Martinlakso-Klaukkala radalle, Espoo-Hista-Lohja-Salo radalle, Tampereen ja Turun lähijunille sekä pikaraitioteille.


Tämä nyt oli ihan outo heitto. Onhan uusien kaupunkiratojen toimivuudesta esimerkit tuoreessa muistissa, enkä mitenkään pysty kuvittelemaan, että Tampereen tai Turun ratikkaan Helsingin metron suosio vaikuttaisi sitä taikka tätä. Kehärata valmistuu samoihin aikoihin kuin Länsimetro ja valtio käyttää siihen rahaa tuplamäärän Länsimetroon verrattuna (nykytiedoilla metrohankkeesta), joten voisi kuvitella, että sen onnistuminen vaikuttaa valtion toimintaan enemmän. Tosin poliitikkojen päätökset taitavat olla aika riippumattomia raideliikenteen toimivuudesta.

----------


## late-

> Raideliikenteelle aiheutuvien vahinkojen rajaamiseksi on tärkeää todeta että tämä on nimenomaan metron ongelma, ei Kehärata tai Jätkän ratikka ole vastaavalla tavalla paisunut.


Kehäradan kustannusarvio syksyllä 2006 oli alle 380 miljoonaa ilman Petasta ja Vehkalaa. Nyt se taitaa olla noin 600 miljoonaa ja lisäksi 40 miljoonaa Ruskeasannan asemaan. Ei tuo taida ihan maanrakennuskustannusindeksin mukaan mennä.

Vielä on selvittämättä pysyvätkö Kehärata ja Länsimetron rakentamisen aloittamishetken kustannusarvioissa. Kehäradan tapauksessa tuo Ruskeasanta hämärtää asiaa, koska ei ole taidettu selvästi kertoa missä vaiheessa se putosi hankkeesta pois. Kummassakin hankkeessa kustannusarviota on jokseenkin selvästi muuteltu poliittisista syistä eikä selvästi ole kerrottu ulos miten hankkeiden sisältöä on samalla muutettu tai jätetty muuttamatta.

Jätkäsaaren raitioteiden kustannuksista en kieltämättä ole kuullut mitään kummallista. Suunnitelmia on kyllä muutettu aika monta kertaa ja aluerakentamisen osana tehtävissä hankkeissa muutosten kustannusjako on vähän makuasiakin. Jäämme odottamaan tilinpäätöstä.

----------


## teme

> Kehäradan kustannusarvio syksyllä 2006 oli alle 380 miljoonaa ilman Petasta ja Vehkalaa. Nyt se taitaa olla noin 600 miljoonaa ja lisäksi 40 miljoonaa Ruskeasannan asemaan. Ei tuo taida ihan maanrakennuskustannusindeksin mukaan mennä.


Tuo on 50% ylitys. Länsimetron kohdalla puhutaan pikemmin 100%. Esim. PLJ2007 arpoo Kehäradan hinnaksi 420M ja Ruoholahti - Matinkylä metron hinnaksi 452M. 




> Vielä on selvittämättä pysyvätkö Kehärata ja Länsimetron rakentamisen aloittamishetken kustannusarvioissa. Kehäradan tapauksessa tuo Ruskeasanta hämärtää asiaa, koska ei ole taidettu selvästi kertoa missä vaiheessa se putosi hankkeesta pois. Kummassakin hankkeessa kustannusarviota on jokseenkin selvästi muuteltu poliittisista syistä eikä selvästi ole kerrottu ulos miten hankkeiden sisältöä on samalla muutettu tai jätetty muuttamatta.


Viimeisissä HLJ:ssä on kullekin muistaakseni 40 miljoonaa yhdessä 80 köntässä nimikkeellä liityntäliikenteen järjestelyt tai jotain vastaavaa. Länsimetron kohdalla tuo tarkoittaa ilmeisesti liityntäpysäköintiä, Kehäradan kohdalla Ruskeasuon asemaa.




> Jätkäsaaren raitioteiden kustannuksista en kieltämättä ole kuullut mitään kummallista. Suunnitelmia on kyllä muutettu aika monta kertaa ja aluerakentamisen osana tehtävissä hankkeissa muutosten kustannusjako on vähän makuasiakin. Jäämme odottamaan tilinpäätöstä.


Sanotaan nyt näin että jos Jätkän kiskojen hinta triplaantuu niin ei se tässä konkurssissa tunnu  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> - Länsimetro olisi voitu toteuttaa lähes koko matkaltaan pintametrona ja edullisemmin jos sitä olisi alettu rakentaa jo 1970-luvulla.


Kyllä sen voi toteuttaa pintaratkaisuna edelleen. Tilavaraus on olemassa yhä. Tuoreimmat suunnitelmat löytyvät RaideYVA:sta.




> - Pikaraitioteitä bussien tilalle ja metron vaihtoehdoksi ei Espooseen ole ylipäätään suunniteltu ennen 1980-90-lukujen taitetta. Silloinkin se ajateltiin lähinnä sisäisen liikenteen sekä kehämaisen liikenten (jokeri) hoitamiseksi. Pikaraitiotie tuli kuvioihin liian myöhään jotta se olis saatu joustavasti vedetyksi länsiväylän suuntaisesti Helsingin keskustaan, koska Ruoholahden uuden kaupunginosan ja metron jatkamista sinne asti oli aloitettu rakentaa jo aiemmin.


Miten niin tuli kuvioihin liian myöhään? Onhan siitä jo 20 vuotta, eikä vieläkään ole olemassa mitään, mikä estäisi sen. Kampin keskus ja bussiasema ovat Espoon ratikan kannalta merkityksettömät. Esimerkki toteutuksesta on TramWest. Metron merkittävä puute on se, ettei siitä ole mitään hyötyä Espoon sisäiselle liikenteelle, joka kehittämistä kaipaa. Ei liikenne Helsinkiin ole ollut koskaan mikään parannusta kaipaava ongelma. Mutta ehkä Espoon poliitikoille onkin tärkeintä vahvistaa Espoon asemaa Helsingin lähiönä?




> - Helsingin päättäjien nihkeä suhtautuminen pikaraitioteihin saattaa juontaa 1) !950-luvun runkolinjahhankkeen epäonnistumisesta ja 2) 1990-luvun epäonnistuneesta matalalattiaraitiovaunuhankinnasta.


Tuskin kummallakaan on mitään merkitystä. Helsinkihän rakastaa runkolinjaperiaatetta ja Variotramien ongelmat ovat tulleet esille 15 vuotta sen jälkeen kun minäkin olin tuomassa pikaratikan agendalle. Helsingin vastustus johtuu yksinomaan siitä, että ratikka on uhka metrolle ja ollut sitä alusta lähtien, koska metro tehtiin ratikan tilalle.




> - Jos länsimetrosta todella tulee susi, eli jos se tulee maksamaan inflatio huomioidenkin huomattavasti enemmän sekä rakentaa että liikennöidä ja ylläpitää kuin oli suunniteltu, tai jos matkustajat hylkäävät metron ja kulkevat vain autoilla,...


Kuten Hmikko totesi jo, Länsiväylän nykyisillä bussimatkustajilla ei ole vaihtoehtoa vaihtaa metron sijasta autoon. Helsingin keskusta ei niitä vedä enempää. Matkustajien on tyytyminen siihen palveluun, mitä metro on. Se, mikä menetetään joka tapauksessa, on joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuuden kasvu muulla perusteella kuin pakolla.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tuota, miten Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon kaavat oikeastaan eroavat toisistaan? Kummassakin on ostareita joiden ympärillä on pikkaisen tiheämpää asutusta. Tämän lisäksi joka nurkka on gryndattu on siellä jotain keskusta tai ei.


Kyllä niillä on eroa kuitenkin, aika hyvin sen huomaa vaikka HLJ 2011:n kartasta sivulla 25.

Idässä nuo tiheät alueet ovat lähempänä toisiaan ja suht siististi jonossa, jota on helppo palvella yhdellä (haarautuvalla) linjalla. Lännessä tiheät alueet ovat kauempana toisistaan, ja hankalammin levällään. Esim. Olari ja Matinkylä suoraan vierekkäin. Erityisesti koko Tapiolan seutu on yllättävän harvaan asuttua. 

Parhaiten nauhakaupunkiperiaate näyttäisi toteutuvan M-radan varressa. Onko kulkutapaosuuksia muuten selvitetty korridoripohjaisesti millään tarkkuudella? en muista nähneeni kuin kuntarajoihin perustuvia lukuja + kantakaupunki erikseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Enpä usko, että tuo on suuren suuri riski. Jos entistä bussivuoroa Kamppiin ei ole, niin julkisten käyttäjille ei jää paljon vaihtoehtoja eikä koko porukka voi sännätä ostamaan autoa. Toimiihan tämä konsepti idässäkin, ja Helsingin metro sinänsä on ollut luotettavaa ja hyvin operoitua joukkoliikennettä (hinta, ratkaisun sopivuus kaupunkiin tai liityntäliikenne ovat sitten asioita erikseen).
> 
> Tämä nyt oli ihan outo heitto. Onhan uusien kaupunkiratojen toimivuudesta esimerkit tuoreessa muistissa, enkä mitenkään pysty kuvittelemaan, että Tampereen tai Turun ratikkaan Helsingin metron suosio vaikuttaisi sitä taikka tätä. Kehärata valmistuu samoihin aikoihin kuin Länsimetro ja valtio käyttää siihen rahaa tuplamäärän Länsimetroon verrattuna (nykytiedoilla metrohankkeesta), joten voisi kuvitella, että sen onnistuminen vaikuttaa valtion toimintaan enemmän. Tosin poliitikkojen päätökset taitavat olla aika riippumattomia raideliikenteen toimivuudesta.


Jos vertaa metroa kaupunkiratoihin niin metron kohdalla odotukset ovat paljon korkeammalla. 
Ja se johtuu siitä  että kaupunkiradat olivat halvempia rakentaa, ei muuta kuin pari uutta raidetta vanhojen viereen, ei mitään tunneleita, asemille kosmeettisia parannuksia ja se oli valmis. Kaupunkiratojen matkustajaennusteet toteutuivat koska ne laadittiin pessimististen arvioiden mukaan, otettiin toki huomioon uudisrakentaminen ratojen varrella mutta ei muuta. Niihin ennusteisiin nähden kaupuniradat ovat onnistuneet erinomaisesti. 

Mutta länsisuunnalla jonne ei mene mitään raidelikennettä ennestään ja jossa radan rakentaminen rakennettuun ympäristöön maksaa paljon enemmän kuin lisaraiteet vanhan radan kylkeen, on metrolla valtavat paineet onnistua. 

Matkustajaennusteet on laadittu sen mukaan että kaikki nykyiset bussimatkustajat vaihtavat metroon, ja lisäksi tulee uusmatkustajia jotka ennen ovat kulkeneet autolla, sekä Espoosta Helsingin keskustaan, Otaniemeen että Helsingin suunnasta Keilaniemi-Tapiola -akselille. Jos metro floppaa niin sitä ajanut porukka niin valtion kuin kaupunkien organisaatioissa ei saa enää anteeksi ja esim Pisara-rata ja muut raskaat raideliikennehankkeet pk-seudula tullaan kuoppaamaan koska länsimetro tulee olemaan elävä todiste siitä että suomalainen ei vapaaehtoisesti vaihda autosta junaan. Ja se tulee vaikuttamaan myös valtiovallan suhtautumiseen muiden Suomen kaupunkiseutujen raideliikennehankkeisiin, koska ilman valtion rahoja ei yhtäkään nistä polkaista käyntiin. Espoo ei ole asukassegmentoinnin kannalta sen kummempi kaupunki kuin Oulu, Turku tai Tampere eikä metron ole edes tarkoitus kulkea kaikkein varakkaimpien asuinalueiden kautta. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:18 ----------




> Kiitos Rainer asiantuntevasta selvityksestä. Sen verran lisään, että ei Merenkulkulaitos liity asiaan varsinaisesti. Finnlinesin piti saada pääkonttoritontti Kampista ja samalla ryhtyä kannattamaan Vuosaaren satamaa. Tämä oli ihan julkinen asia. Merenkulkulaitos toteutti ainoastaan Eduskunnan päätöksen mukaisesti ne kokonaiskustannuksiin verraten minimaaliset investoinnit, joita Vuosaari tarvitsi, eli merimerkit ja väylät. Pitää muistaa, että Helsinki maksoi siitäkin 50%. Nyt valtio saa hyötyä takaisin, kun voi jalostaa tontteja Keski-Pasilassa. Vuosaari oli kaiken kaikkiaan mahtava juttu.


Kirjotin "merenkulkupiirit" ja sillä tarkoitin yskityistä varustamotoimintaa, Helsingin Satamalaitosta jne. Merenkulkulaitoksella ei ollut roolia tässä bussiaseman sijoittelukysymyksessä. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:24 ----------




> Mutta ehkä Espoon poliitikoille onkin tärkeintä vahvistaa Espoon asemaa Helsingin lähiönä?


Onpahanihan tavallisia espoolaisiakin jotka haluavat vahvistaa Espoon asemaa Helsingin lähiönä. Mitä pahaa siinä on että Helsingin keskusta toimii espoolaistenkin keskustana?  Espoon omat keskukset ovat paikallis-/aluekeskuksia eivätkä mitään kaupungin keskustoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Ja se johtuu siitä  että kaupunkiradat olivat halvempia rakentaa [...]


Siis kaupunkiradat on havaittu hyviksi ja hintansa arvoisiksi, joten niiden rakentaminen loppuu jos _metro_ menee mynkään? Jos päättäjät todella ovat näin puusilmäisiä, niin eipä sitten voi mitään. Pisara on kaikin puolin muutamaa kertaluokkaa haastavampi hanke kuin Espoon keskuksen tai Histan kaupunkirata, enkä näe, että näillä olisi mitään suoraa kohtalonyhteyttä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis kaupunkiradat on havaittu hyviksi ja hintansa arvoisiksi, joten niiden rakentaminen loppuu jos _metro_ menee mynkään? Jos päättäjät todella ovat näin puusilmäisiä, niin eipä sitten voi mitään. Pisara on kaikin puolin muutamaa kertaluokkaa haastavampi hanke kuin Espoon keskuksen tai Histan kaupunkirata, enkä näe, että näillä olisi mitään suoraa kohtalonyhteyttä.


Espoon kaupunkirata tullaan rakentamaan sitten kun se on välttämätön eli maankäyttö tiivimpää rantaradan varrella. Toistaiseksi  pärjätään vielä nykyisillä raiteilla. Histan rata on siirretty tuonnemmaksi muutenkin koska se on osa ELSA-rataa, mutta jos se osoittautuu välttämättömäksi niin sitä aikaistetaan. Jos länsimetro floppaa ts esim etelä-espoolaiset eivät ala käyttää metroa suuremmissa määrin kuin nyt busseja, esim hyödyntäen metron liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuuksia, niin samat luonnonlait pätevät Histaankin, ei sinne rataa kannata rakentaa jos ihmiset haluavat kulkea vain autoilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Rainer, minua ärsyttää se, etta viesteistäsi ei suoraan käy ilmi etta kyse on sinun mielipiteestäsi tai käsityksestäsi, ei faktasta. Minusta olisi kohteliasta lisätä postauksiin sen tyyppisiä fraaseja kuin "minun mielestäni", "minä uskon", "luulen, että näin tulee tapahtumaan"...

Nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa lukija saattaa jäädä siihen kasitykseen, etta sinun mielipiteesi/käsityksesi ovatkin toteutuneita historiallisia tosiasioita tai toteutumassa olevaa virallista ohjelmaa.

Toki sama pätee moneen muuhunkin kirjoittajaan täällä, ja varmaan myös minuun  :Smile:  Ehkä voitais kaikki yrittää skarpata siinä etta erotellaan tosiasiat mielipiteistä?

Varsinaiseen asiaan liittyen oikaistaan nyt yksi kohta Rainerin viestistä: virallisen, YVA:ssa olevan liikenne-ennusteen mukaan autoilu Länsiväylällä ei vähene, vaikka metro tehdään. Itse asiassa ennusteen mukaan autoilu lisääntyy. Jokainen voi sitten itse olla mita mieltä hyvänsä siitä, onko se ennuste oikein ja järkevästi tehty vai ei, mutta se onkin sitten sitä omaa mielipidettä. Jonka esittäminen toki on mun mielestä suotavaa (siitähän koko keskustelu täällä syntyy!).

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Metron merkittävä puute on se, ettei siitä ole mitään hyötyä Espoon sisäiselle liikenteelle, joka kehittämistä kaipaa


Espoolla olisi itsenäisenä kuntana ollut mahdollisuuksia puuttua asiaan joka tapauksessa. Tosin YTV:n vastustaminen tuskin auttoi asiaa.

Metrolla ei ole tarkoitus ratkaista Espoon sisäisen liikenteen kysymyksiä, vaan korvata olemassa oleva järjestelmä paremmalla vaihtoehdolla. Kuten Rainer sinulle sanoi:




> Jos rehellisiä ollaan niin nykyisenkaltainen bussiliikenne palvelee yhtä hyvin tai joidenkin mielestä paremmin kuin metro etelä-espoolaisten matkoja Helsingin keskustaan. Mutta eri puolella Helsinkiä ja muuta pääkaupunkiseutua asuvien matkoja Espoon työpaikka-alueille tai Aalto-yliopiston kampuseen Otaniemeen ei nykyisenkaltainen bussiliikenne palvele yhtä hyvin kuin metro. Se joukko joka hyötyy länsimetrosta on vähintään yhtä suuri kuin se joka hyötyy nykyisestä bussiliikenteestä. Sitä mukaan kun etelä-Espoota tiivistetään kasvaa metrosta hyötyvien joukko.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varsinaiseen asiaan liittyen oikaistaan nyt yksi kohta Rainerin viestista: virallisen, YVA:ssa olevan liikenne-ennusteen mukaan autoilu Lansivaylalla ei vahene, vaikka metro tehdaan. Itse asiassa ennusteen mukaan autoilu lisaantyy. Jokainen voi sitten itse olla mita mielta hyvansa siita, onko se ennuste oikein ja jarkevasti tehty vai ei, mutta se onkin sitten sita omaa mielipidetta. Jonka esittaminen toki on mun mielesta suotavaa (siitahan koko keskustelu taalla syntyy!).


YVA:n kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa autoilu länsiväylällä lisääntyy mutta metron (ja kombivaihtoehdon ) kohdalla myös joukkoliikennematkat lisääntyvät. Nämä siitä syystä että on otettu huomioon että rakentamista ohjataan enemmän raideliikenteen varteen kuin bussivaihtoehdossa, joissa eteläinen Espoo enemmän tai vähemmän jäädytetään.

YVA:n mukaan metrovaihtoehdossa autoiliu kehäykkösellä pysyyy nykyisellä tasolla tai vähenee hieman mutta bussivaihtoehdossa se lisääntyy. Koko pääkaupunkiseudun tasolla auitoilu pikkasen vähenee vähenee metrovaihtoehdossa bussivaihtoehtoon verrattuna. 

YVA:n laatimisesta on jo kulunut n 6 vuotta ja monta muutakin asiaa on tapahtunut sen jälkeen, joista ei vielä sitä laatiessa tiedetty, mutta jotka tulevat vaikuttamaan metron menestymiseen tai menestymättömyyteen tavalla tai toisella:

- Päätettiin rakentaa pk-seudun uusi vedenpuhdistamo muualle kuin Suomenojaan jotta nykyisen puhdistamon paikalle saadaan asuntoja (jotka tulisivat metron jatkeen varrelle)
- Sipoon länsiosat on liitetty Helsinkiin jotta saataisiin Helsingin itäpuolelle itämetroradan suuntaisesti  lisää asuntoja. Työpaikoista ei puhuta mitään joten eiköhän ne nouse tuttuun tapaan enimmäkseen Helsingin länsipuolelle ja Espooseen, eli työmatkat uusista itälähiöistä eivät suuntaudu pelkästään Helsingin keskustaan vaan myös sen ohi.
- Teknillinen Korkeakoulu, Kauppakorkeakoulu ja Taideteolliine korkekoulu on yhdistetty Aalto-yliopistoksi, ja sen pääpaikaksi tulee Otaniemi. Vaikka opetusta jatketaan nykyisissä tiloissa Helsingin puolella kanssa, niin synergiaetuja hyödyntääksen tullaan järjestämään luentoja ja muita aktiviteetteja ristiin eli opiskelijoiden matkustus eri toimipisteiden välillä lisääntyy. 
- Tapiolan keskusta aiotaan pistää uusiksi ts laajentaa ja kehäykkönen kattaa Tapiolan ja Otaniemen välillä ja rakentaa sen päälle toimistoja ja asuntoja
- Niittykummun-Olarin autokaupat siirrtään muualle ja paikalle rakennetaan asuntoja
- Tapiolan urheilupuistoa laajennetaan ja tulee mm katettu jalkapallostadion 

Eli nämä kaikki hankkeet on suunnitelultu siltä silmälläpitäen että suuri osa käyttäjistä/asukkaista/työntekijöistä kulkee metrolla, eli metrolle on todellakin kasattu odotuksia. 

Jos metro näistä toimenpiteistä huolimatta ei pysty nostamaan joukkoliikenteen osuutta länsisuunnalla niin sitten se on osoittautunut virheinvestoinniksi, sen myönnän ja oma mielipiteni on sitten se että muutkin tärkeinä pidetyt raideliikennehankkeet tulevat päättäjien silmissä olemaan yhtä turhia eli niiden yli vedetään henkselit. Vain joitain pikkuhankkeita tullaan silloin toteuttamaan, muuta ei isoja.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kyllä niillä on eroa kuitenkin, aika hyvin sen huomaa vaikka HLJ 2011:n kartasta sivulla 25.
> 
> Idässä nuo tiheät alueet ovat lähempänä toisiaan ja suht siististi jonossa, jota on helppo palvella yhdellä (haarautuvalla) linjalla. Lännessä tiheät alueet ovat kauempana toisistaan, ja hankalammin levällään. Esim. Olari ja Matinkylä suoraan vierekkäin. Erityisesti koko Tapiolan seutu on yllättävän harvaan asuttua.


No joo, Tapiolasta itään on harvempi alue, mutta ei tuo nyt muuten tuolla tarkkuudella niin eroa. 




> Parhaiten nauhakaupunkiperiaate näyttäisi toteutuvan M-radan varressa. Onko kulkutapaosuuksia muuten selvitetty korridoripohjaisesti millään tarkkuudella? en muista nähneeni kuin kuntarajoihin perustuvia lukuja + kantakaupunki erikseen.


En tiedä kulkumuoto-osuuksista, mutta ei se minusta kyllä mitään mallikaupunkia ole. Ne helmien välit on rakenteellinen ongelma koko mallissa, kts. esim. http://perukangas.blogspot.com/2010/...n-lahella.html

Minulla tuossa kartassa pistää silmään lähinnä heikohko tiheys kantakaupungista koilliseen eli Lahdenväylän suuntaan. Tarttis radan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> - Teknillinen Korkeakoulu, Kauppakorkeakoulu ja Taideteolliine korkekoulu on yhdistetty Aalto-yliopistoksi, ja sen pääpaikaksi tulee Otaniemi.


Onko tämä tietoa vai spekulointia? Yritän seurata oman yliopistoni asioita tarkkaan, mutta en ole vielä huomannut kampusasiassa tehdyn päätöstä mihinkään suuntaan.

----------


## kouvo

> - Tapiolan urheilupuistoa laajennetaan ja tulee mm *katettu jalkapallostadion*


Uskaltaisin väittää, että ei tule. Älyttömyydessään länsimetroon verrattavissa oleva hanke, johonka ei ole tulossa edes merkittävää julkista rahoitusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Espoolla olisi itsenäisenä kuntana ollut mahdollisuuksia puuttua asiaan joka tapauksessa. Tosin YTV:n vastustaminen tuskin auttoi asiaa.


Taidat kirjoittaa vailla parempaa tietoa ja ymmärrystä. Espoo ei ole itsenäinen kunta siinä asiassa, miten kaupungin asukkaat matkustavat Helsingin puolelle.

Helsingillä ei ole missään vaiheessa ollut mitään halua ymmärtää Espoon omia tarpeita, vaan Helsinki on 1960-luvulta lähtien uhonnut metroa Espooseen. Jopa niin, että Helsinki on mieluummin ampunut omaan nilkkaansa kuin hellittänyt uhittelussa. Siksi metroa ei jatkettu alkuperäisen suunnitelman ja Helsingin oman edun näkökulmasta parhaan ratkaisun mukaan Töölön suuntaan, vaikka tunneli sinne jo louhittiinkin. Vaan Ruoholahteen ja ryhdyttiin uhkailemaan, että Länsiväylän bussien vaihtoterminaali tehdään Länsiväylän päähän.




> Metrolla ei ole tarkoitus ratkaista Espoon sisäisen liikenteen kysymyksiä, vaan korvata olemassa oleva järjestelmä paremmalla vaihtoehdolla. Kuten Rainer sinulle sanoi:


Anteeksi nyt, mutta Rainerin mielipide ei ole totuus. Nykyistä metrosuunnitelmaa on aika vaikea väittää yksiselitteisesti paremmaksi kuin käytössä olevaa bussilinjastoa. Seudullisesti ei ole juurikaan merkitystä sillä, että Itä-Helsingistä pääsee metrolla vaihdotta Espooseen, koska sellaisten matkojen tekijöitä on mitättömän vähän. Niin nyt kuin ennusteiden mukaan metronkaan kanssa. Asemien lähellä liikkuvien matkat helpottuvat, kaikkien muiden matka-aika pitenee ja tulee vaihdon vaiva Kamppiin pääsemiseksi. Kustannushyötyä ei ennustetulla maankäytön lisäyksellä tule bussiliikenteeseen nähden. Energiaakin kuluu jopa enemmän kuin busseilla, mutta ydinsähkö on sentään vähäpäästöistä, vaikka ei olekaan uusituvaa.




> - Sipoon länsiosat on liitetty Helsinkiin jotta saataisiin Helsingin itäpuolelle itämetroradan suuntaisesti  lisää asuntoja. Työpaikoista ei puhuta mitään joten eiköhän ne nouse tuttuun tapaan enimmäkseen Helsingin länsipuolelle ja Espooseen, eli työmatkat uusista itälähiöistä eivät suuntaudu pelkästään Helsingin keskustaan vaan myös sen ohi.


Nyt tekee mieli kirjoitta rumasti: höpö höpö. Et ole tainnut edes selailla Östersundomin raitiotie- ja metroselvityksiä. Kummassakin on esitetty sekä määrät että sijoitus työpaikoille.

Olen 339-DF:n kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että mielipiteitä saa ja tulee esittää. Mutta pidän typeränä esittää vääristeltyjä väitteitä asioista, jotka voi helposti selvittää itselleen. Ei vaikuta kovin älykkäältä esittää omia haaveita ja keksiä niille sitten perusteita, jotka ovat silkaa hölynpölyä.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Taidat kirjoittaa vailla parempaa tietoa ja ymmärrystä. Espoo ei ole itsenäinen kunta siinä asiassa, miten kaupungin asukkaat matkustavat Helsingin puolelle.
> 
> Helsingillä ei ole missään vaiheessa ollut mitään halua ymmärtää Espoon omia tarpeita, vaan Helsinki on 1960-luvulta lähtien uhonnut metroa Espooseen. Jopa niin, että Helsinki on mieluummin ampunut omaan nilkkaansa kuin hellittänyt uhittelussa. Siksi metroa ei jatkettu alkuperäisen suunnitelman ja Helsingin oman edun näkökulmasta parhaan ratkaisun mukaan Töölön suuntaan, vaikka tunneli sinne jo louhittiinkin. Vaan Ruoholahteen ja ryhdyttiin uhkailemaan, että Länsiväylän bussien vaihtoterminaali tehdään Länsiväylän päähän.


En tiedä kenen asenteessa ja ymmärryksessä on vikaa, mutta kyllä Espoolla olisi ollut mahdollisuus olla aktiivinen joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvissä kysymyksissä vähintäänkin kaavoituksen kautta. Lähinnä pidän hauskana sitä, että autokaupunki Espoo esitetään jonkinlaisena uhrina.




> Anteeksi nyt, mutta Rainerin mielipide ei ole totuus


Joo, eikä sinunkaan.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Toteutuneeseen historiaan tai tarkististettaviin faktoihin en nyt sano mitään lisää, täällä on muita jotka tuntevat ne varmasti paremmin. Mutta muutama sellainen subjektiivinen huomio.




> Seudullisesti ei ole juurikaan merkitystä sillä, että Itä-Helsingistä pääsee metrolla vaihdotta Espooseen, koska sellaisten matkojen tekijöitä on mitättömän vähän. Niin nyt kuin ennusteiden mukaan metronkaan kanssa.


Itselleni länsimetro on sikäli merkittävä, että se laajentaa mahdollisten työpaikkojen määrää huomattavasti. 

Kuljen työmatkani Vallilasta yleensä pyörällä, mutta julkisilla silloin kun sää on liian nihkeä, tai pitää näyttää edustavalta heti alkuun. Ideaalisti mieluiten julkisilla, joihin saa pyörän mukaan tarvittaessa, jos se vaikka hajoaa. Polkea nyt jaksaisin Espooseen, mutta bussivaihdolla en lähde työmatkaani päivitäin kulkemaan. Käytännössä siis mahdolliset työpaikat rajautuvat Helsingin puolelle.

Jos ja kun kurvista pääsee kaakkois-Espooseen suoraan metrolla, myös Keialniemi ja Otaniemi muuttuvat realistisiksi työpaikka-alueiksi. IT-alalla kun olen, se tarkoittaa potentiaalisten työpaikkojen määrän suunnilleen kaksinkertaistumista.

Luulen, että en ole aivan ainoa, vaan vastaavia muutoksia liikkumistottumuksissa on muillakin. Vanhan kämppäni Herttoniemessä oli vuokraisäntä ostanut pojalleen, joka meni TKK:lle opiskelemaan, mutta puolen vuoden jälkeen poika muutti Espooseen, koska matka oli liian hankala. Saattaisi asua Hertsigan suunnalla yhä, jos olisi päässyt suoraan (tai sitten ei).

Tälläisiä dynaamisia vaikutuksia on tietenkin vaikea arvioida mitenkään luotettavasti, mutta kyllä anekdotaalinen evidenssi viittaa siihen, että niitä on olemassa. Eivätkä ne tietenkään liity vain metroon, vaan raideliikenteeseen ja suoriin yhteyksiin ylipäänsä.




> Nyt tekee mieli kirjoitta rumasti: höpö höpö. Et ole tainnut edes selailla Östersundomin raitiotie- ja metroselvityksiä. Kummassakin on esitetty sekä määrät että sijoitus työpaikoille.


Käsittääkseni helsingillä on ollut jonkin verran vaikeuksia saada Itä-Helsinkiin kaavoitetut työpaikat oikeasti syntymään sinne. Muistelen Metro-helsinki projektia vetäneen Piimiehen ainakin sanoneen näin. Eli vaikka työpaikkoja kaavoitetaan Östikaan, on ihan realistinen uhkakuva, ettei niitä silti synny sinne haluttuja määriä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Anteeksi nyt, mutta Rainerin mielipide ei ole totuus. Nykyistä metrosuunnitelmaa on aika vaikea väittää yksiselitteisesti paremmaksi kuin käytössä olevaa bussilinjastoa. Seudullisesti ei ole juurikaan merkitystä sillä, että Itä-Helsingistä pääsee metrolla vaihdotta Espooseen, koska sellaisten matkojen tekijöitä on mitättömän vähän. Niin nyt kuin ennusteiden mukaan metronkaan kanssa.


Otson ja hänen tuttavansa kaltaisia joille töissä käynti tai opiskelu Espoon eteläosissa metron puuttumisen vuoksi on hankalaa tai mahdotonta on huomattavasti enemmän kuin "mitättömän vähän". Olen itsekkin kuulunut aikoinaan siihen joukkoon. Useimmat ovat ratkaisseet ongelman ryhtymällä autoilemaan kehäykköstä pitkin tai taloudellisen tilanteen salliessa  hankkineet asunnon Espoosta. Kaikille sekään ei ole mahdollista jos esinm puolison työpaikka on vastakkaisella ilmansuunnalla. 

Itä-Helsinkiin ei valkokaulustyöpaikkoja synny itsestään ja syynä on yliopistotasoisen koulutuksen puuttuminen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tiedä kenen asenteessa ja ymmärryksessä on vikaa, mutta kyllä Espoolla olisi ollut mahdollisuus olla aktiivinen joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvissä kysymyksissä vähintäänkin kaavoituksen kautta. Lähinnä pidän hauskana sitä, että autokaupunki Espoo esitetään jonkinlaisena uhrina.


Minä puolestani pidän typeränä väittää, että Helsinki on jollain lailla Espoota parempi joukkoliikennekaupunki, koska Helsinki on rakentanut metron ja Espookin muuttuu autokaupungista joukkoliikennekaupungiksi, kun se painostuksen jälkeen suostuu rakentamaan itselleen tarpeettoman metron. Mikään tosiasia ei tue tuollaisia mielikuvia.

Vika on sellaisen henkilön asenteessa ja ymmärryksessä, joka ei edes välitä perehtyä toteutuneeseen historiaan eikä kaupunkirakennetta ja liikkumistottumuksia selvittäneeseen tutkimustietoon. Arvaan, että seuraavaksi voit väittää, että tilastohan on emävale, mutta sellainen väite on vain osoitus asennevammasta ja ymmärryksen puutteesta. Ei vika ole tilastossa, sen sijaan virheitä voi tehdä tilastotietojen tulkinnassa, josta emävaleita löytyykin.

Helsingin ja Espoon olennainen ero on, että Espoo koostuu pelkästään 1950-luvun jälkeen suunnitelluista ja rakennetuista lähiöistä, kun Helsingin keskeinen osa on 1900-luvun alussa rakennettu oikea ruutukaavakaupunki. Se, mitä Helsinki ja Espoo ovat rakentaneet samaan aikaan ei eroa toisitaan niin, että on mitään perustetta pitää toista olennaisesti huonompana tai parempana.

Helsingin ja Espoon (sekä Vantaan) välillä on lähiöalueilla selkeitä eroja väestön sosiaalisessa rakenteessa. Siis tulotasossa, koulutuksessa ja toimeentulossa. Nämä erot vaikuttavat myös liikkumistottumuksiin ja niihin liittyvät kaavoitusratkaisut mm. siitä, onko kaavoitetu pientalo- vai kerrostaloalueita. Mutta ei ole liikennepolitiikkaa tai joukkoliikenteen suosimista tai syrjimistä, jos Helsinki on harjoittanut sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa ja Espoo ei. Tämäkin on niitä asioita, joissa olisi hyvä ymmärtää syy-seuraussuhteet.




> Itselleni länsimetro on sikäli merkittävä, että se laajentaa mahdollisten työpaikkojen määrää huomattavasti.


Olen itse tästä asiasta samaa mieltä. Siksi olen kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa ollessani huomauttanut useasti siitä, että on virhe vähentää metron kapasiteettia Espoossa, koska kaupunkirakenteellisesti ei ole mitään syytä siihen, että keskustan läpi länteen johtava metro kuormittuisi epätasaisesti idässä ja lännessä. Ennustemenetelmät eivät kuitenkaan näytä tasaista kuormaa, vaikka kaikenlaiset kikat ja vääristelyt on käytetty sen hyväksi, että ennuste näyttäisi Espoossa mahdollisimman paljon metromatkustusta.

Itse epäilen, että ratkaisevin ennusteiden virhe on olettaa, että joukkoliikenne Espoosta Helsinkiin maksaa ikuisesti 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin idässä. Tariffijräjestelmän uusimista selvittäneet laskelmathan osoittavat, että lipun hinnan tasaaminen nostaa ennusteen matkamäärää heti kolmanneksen.




> Tälläisiä dynaamisia vaikutuksia on tietenkin vaikea arvioida mitenkään luotettavasti, mutta kyllä anekdotaalinen evidenssi viittaa siihen, että niitä on olemassa. Eivätkä ne tietenkään liity vain metroon, vaan raideliikenteeseen ja suoriin yhteyksiin ylipäänsä.


Minä sanoisin niin, että tarvitaan liikkumisen ja joukkoliikenteen ymmärtämistä ja näkemystä enemmän kuin sokeata uskoa rajallisiin matemaattisiin malleihin.




> Käsittääkseni helsingillä on ollut jonkin verran vaikeuksia saada Itä-Helsinkiin kaavoitetut työpaikat oikeasti syntymään sinne. Muistelen Metro-helsinki projektia vetäneen Piimiehen ainakin sanoneen näin. Eli vaikka työpaikkoja kaavoitetaan Östikaan, on ihan realistinen uhkakuva, ettei niitä silti synny sinne haluttuja määriä.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Mutta Helsinki ei ole kyennyt vastaamaan kysymykseen siitä, miksi näin on. Olen ollut tilaisuudessa kesksutella tästä aiheesta Kari Piimiehen kanssa, ja sain käsityksen, että on mahdotonta myöntää, ettei metrosta ole mitään ratkaisevaa hyötyä yritysten houkuttelulle. Muistaakseni Vaattovaara on selvittänyt espoolaisilta yrityksiltä kysymällä, miksi he ovat Espoossa. Syyt olivat sellaisia, joissa metrolla ei ole mitään merkitystä. Sanotaan nyt vähän sievistellen vaikka niin, että korkean osaamisen yritystä ei motivoi sijoittua sosiaaliavun varassa elävälle asuinalueelle, joka on kaavoitettu metroaseman viereen jotta metrolla olisi matkustajia. Eiköhän Rainerin edellinen kommentti tarkoita ihan samaa:



> Itä-Helsinkiin ei valkokaulustyöpaikkoja synny itsestään ja syynä on yliopistotasoisen koulutuksen puuttuminen.


Mutta mitä tapahtuu Östersundomissa? En pidä kovin uskottavana ennusteena sitä, että Espoossa työssä käyvät hakeutuisivat asumaan Östersundomiin siksi, että siellä olisi metro, jolla pääsee tunnissa Etelä-Espooseen. Ja tämän vuoksi Östersundomiin ei syntyisi työpaikkoja. Kyllä Espoon yritysten työntekijät löytävät pientalotonttinsa pikemmin Kirkkonummen puolelta, jos ei asuntoa löydy Espoon sisältä. Eli ihmiset valitsevat lyhyemmän työmatka-ajan jos on mahdollista. Eikä metro ole mikään ihmeiden tekijä, joka poistaa sen tosiasian, että Östersundom on kaukana Espoosta ja vähän muustakin  ellei sitten tehdä kaksi kertaa metroa nopeampaa junaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Espoo on minusta surkea joukkoliikennekaupunki. Espoon asenne metron rakentamiseen ja kuntaliitoksiin on pääkaupunkiseudulle hyvin vahingollinen.

Espoo olisi pitänyt liittää Helsinkiin jo 60-luvulla, silloin Espoo ei olisi päässyt toteuttamaan autokaupunkiratkaisujaan, muun seudun tarpeista välittämättä.

Metro on hyvä ratkaisu, mutta Espoon vitkastelun takia se valmistuu kolmisenkymmentä vuotta myöhässä. Kuvaavaa on, että seutulippuun liittyminen kävi Espoolle 80-luvulla, vuosikymmeniä myöhässä ja sama tilanne muillakin joukkoliikenneratkaisuilla.

Nyt olisi tärkeää saada aikaan Helsingin seudun kuntien pakkoliitos, jotta kaupunkisuunnittelu- ja joukkoliikenne saadaan yhden hallinnon alle. Nykyinen malli ei toimi. Sen ovat viime vuosikymmenet näyttäneet.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Minä puolestani pidän typeränä väittää, että Helsinki on jollain lailla Espoota parempi joukkoliikennekaupunki, koska Helsinki on rakentanut metron ja Espookin muuttuu autokaupungista joukkoliikennekaupungiksi, kun se painostuksen jälkeen suostuu rakentamaan itselleen tarpeettoman metron. Mikään tosiasia ei tue tuollaisia mielikuvia.
> 
> Vika on sellaisen henkilön asenteessa ja ymmärryksessä, joka ei edes välitä perehtyä toteutuneeseen historiaan eikä kaupunkirakennetta ja liikkumistottumuksia selvittäneeseen tutkimustietoon. Arvaan, että seuraavaksi voit väittää, että tilastohan on emävale, mutta sellainen väite on vain osoitus asennevammasta ja ymmärryksen puutteesta. Ei vika ole tilastossa, sen sijaan virheitä voi tehdä tilastotietojen tulkinnassa, josta emävaleita löytyykin.
> 
> Helsingin ja Espoon olennainen ero on, että Espoo koostuu pelkästään 1950-luvun jälkeen suunnitelluista ja rakennetuista lähiöistä, kun Helsingin keskeinen osa on 1900-luvun alussa rakennettu oikea ruutukaavakaupunki. Se, mitä Helsinki ja Espoo ovat rakentaneet samaan aikaan ei eroa toisitaan niin, että on mitään perustetta pitää toista olennaisesti huonompana tai parempana.
> 
> Helsingin ja Espoon (sekä Vantaan) välillä on lähiöalueilla selkeitä eroja väestön sosiaalisessa rakenteessa. Siis tulotasossa, koulutuksessa ja toimeentulossa. Nämä erot vaikuttavat myös liikkumistottumuksiin ja niihin liittyvät kaavoitusratkaisut mm. siitä, onko kaavoitetu pientalo- vai kerrostaloalueita. Mutta ei ole liikennepolitiikkaa tai joukkoliikenteen suosimista tai syrjimistä, jos Helsinki on harjoittanut sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa ja Espoo ei. Tämäkin on niitä asioita, joissa olisi hyvä ymmärtää syy-seuraussuhteet.


Jos vertaa sitä, miten Helsinki on järjestänyt oman sisäisen liikenteensä, on ero Espooseen kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Tämä tapahtunut täysin tietoisesti, niin Espoossa kuin Helsingissäkin. Hyvä esimerkki menneisyydestä on kaikenlaisen seudullisen yhteistyön jarruttaminen ja hajakaavoitus. Hyvä, että myönnät Espoon olevan autokaupunki ja olen kanssasi siitäkin samaa mieltä, että se ei metron myötä muutu joukkoliikennekaupungiksi. Joukkoliikennekaupungiksi Espoo olisi voinut muuttua järkevällä kaavoituksella ja oikealla asenteella. Metron vaikutus on siinä, että se yhdistää saman runkoraiteen varteen isoja keskuksia nopealla yhteydellä. Historiaa ei kannata yrittää kirjoittaa uusiksi ja Espoon valkopesu todella on. Herää vain kysymys, mikä sen tavoite on?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta mitä tapahtuu Östersundomissa? En pidä kovin uskottavana ennusteena sitä, että Espoossa työssä käyvät hakeutuisivat asumaan Östersundomiin siksi, että siellä olisi metro, jolla pääsee tunnissa Etelä-Espooseen. Ja tämän vuoksi Östersundomiin ei syntyisi työpaikkoja. Kyllä Espoon yritysten työntekijät löytävät pientalotonttinsa pikemmin Kirkkonummen puolelta, jos ei asuntoa löydy Espoon sisältä. Eli ihmiset valitsevat lyhyemmän työmatka-ajan jos on mahdollista. Eikä metro ole mikään ihmeiden tekijä, joka poistaa sen tosiasian, että Östersundom on kaukana Espoosta ja vähän muustakin  ellei sitten tehdä kaksi kertaa metroa nopeampaa junaa.


Tunti Östersundomista Otaniemeen metrolla on aika yläkantissa. 35-40 minuuttia itse metrossa matkustamista olisi lähempänä totuutta, ja jos kävelymatkat ottaa huomioon niin silloin lähenee tuntia. Voi heittää muutamalla minuutilla jos  Itäkeskus-Östersundom välille tulee pikaraitiotie eikä metro tai jos liityntä hoidetaan nopelila busseilla.

Sanotaan nyt näin että tunti on kipuraja jonkä yli ei viitsitä joukkoliikenteellä kulkea. Puoli tuntia on ihanne ja 45 minuuttia siedettävä. Tähän 30-45 minuutin haarukkaan Otaniemestä osuu koko nykyinen rakennettu itä-Helsinki. Lisäksi kun metro valmistuu niin enintään tunnissa pääsee  Otaniemestä pääradan vartta pitkin Korsoon asti. Ja on aika asenteellista väittää että itä-Helsingisssä tai  Vantaalla ei asuisi insinöörejä tai muuta akateemisesti koulutettua väkeä joiden tarvitsisi päästä töihin tai opiskelemaan länteen. Kehäykkösen automäärät todistavat sen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Niihin työpaikkohin liittyen. Se Itäkeskuskin, jostain Östersundomista puhumattakaan, nyt vaan on aika kaukana. Semminkin kun ottaa huomioon että asutus painottuu vähän länteenpäin. Espoossakin työpaikat on painottunut lähelle Helsingin rajaa, ja Espoo ei itseasiassa ole edes työpaikkaomavarainen.

Minä en usko siihen että työpaikkarakenne leviää, poislukien ehkä Lentokentän seutu jolla on oma roolinsa. Toimisto- sekä palvelutyöpaikkojen lisääntyminen vähentää ja on vähentänyt elinkeinotoimminan tilantarvetta, samoin tilankäytön tehostaminen. Jatkossakin alueet jotka on noin viiden kilometrin säteellä keskustasta tulevat olemaan houkuttelevia, ml. Keilaniemi, Otaniemi ja Pitäjänmäki. Tähän myös vaikuttaa kaavoitus Kalasatamassa, Pasilassa, ja Jätkäsaaressa.

Eikä tämä ole mikään ongelma, keskeisille alueille joukkoliikenteenkin järjestäminen on suht helppoa. Ongelma tästä saadaan siten että jonkun alueellisen tasapainon nimissä niitä toimistokolosseja yritetään väkisin kaavoittaa jonnekin Suomenojalle, Myyrmäkeen tai Myllypuroon. Seutu on täynnä tyhjää toimitilaa tämän takia, jo jossain Haukilahden tai Herttoniemen etäisyyksilläkin.

Ösundom on vähän erikoistapaus. Se on jo niin kaukana että siitä voi tulla oma kaupunkinsa. Tämä vaatisi että sillä on keskusta. Siis yksi Ösundom City, ei neljää tai kymmentä asemanseutua.

----------


## j-lu

> Minä puolestani pidän typeränä väittää, että Helsinki on jollain lailla Espoota parempi joukkoliikennekaupunki 
> 
> ...
> 
> Helsingin ja Espoon olennainen ero on, että Espoo koostuu pelkästään 1950-luvun jälkeen suunnitelluista ja rakennetuista lähiöistä, kun Helsingin keskeinen osa on 1900-luvun alussa rakennettu oikea ruutukaavakaupunki. Se, mitä Helsinki ja Espoo ovat rakentaneet samaan aikaan ei eroa toisitaan niin, että on mitään perustetta pitää toista olennaisesti huonompana tai parempana.


Hyvin analysoitu ja sanottu. Helsingin kaupunkirakentaminen on ollut lähinnä surullista viimeiset puolivuosisataa, enkä kyllä näe Espoon tietä mitenkään huonompana. Lähinnä surkuhupaisana voi pitää väittelyä siitä, että kumpi on ollut pienempi epäonnistuminen, Helsingin metrolähiöt vai Espoon haulikolla ammutut pientaloalueet (olkoonkin, että jälkimmäiset ovat sentään jotain, mitä ihmiset ovat halunneet). Debattia pitäisi käydä siitä, että miksi ylipäänsä pk-seudulla on epäonnistuttu kaupunkirakenteessa niin pahoin - miksi ei ole saatu aikaan lisää korttelikaupunkia ja miksi pientaloalueita ei ole saatu rakennetuksi joukkoliikenteelle sopiviksi.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Missä Helsinki on epäonnistunut? Helsingissä on rakennettu laadukkaita alueita hyvien julkisten yhteyksien perään. esim. Herttoniemi, Vuosaari, Haaga.

----------


## hmikko

> Tunti Östersundomista Otaniemeen metrolla on aika yläkantissa. 35-40 minuuttia itse metrossa matkustamista olisi lähempänä totuutta, ja jos kävelymatkat ottaa huomioon niin silloin lähenee tuntia.


Pikainen laskutoimitus: nykyisen aikataulun mukaan Mellunmäki-Ruoholahti 23 min ilman laiturille kävelyitä. Rataosuuden pituus 16,9 km, mistä linjanopeudeksi 44 km/h. Tämän hetkisten suunnitelmien mukaan

Östersundom - Mellunmäki n. 8,3 km (vaihtoehto 2.2 mutkametro)

Ruoholahti - Tapiola 9 km (Länsimetron hankesuunnitelmasta)

Ösundom - Tapiola -väli siis 8,3 + 16,9 + 9 = 34,2 km, johon menisi tuolla 44 km/h vauhdilla n. 47 min ja kävelyt päälle. Otaniemeen ja Keilaniemeen jokusen minuutin vähemmän. Länsiväylän pysäkitön suora lienee nopeampi ajaa kuin metron vanhat rataosuudet, toisaalta automaattiajo mahdollisesti vaikuttaa pysäkkiaikoihin jotain.

----------


## petteri

> Missä Helsinki on epäonnistunut? Helsingissä on rakennettu laadukkaita alueita hyvien julkisten yhteyksien perään. esim. Herttoniemi, Vuosaari, Haaga.


Helsinki on epäonnistunut siinä, että kaupunkiin on rakennettu kunnallisia vuokra-asuntoja, joihin on muuttanut köyhiä. Espoo on paremmin onnistunut pitämään köyhät naapurikunnissa. 

Metro ja joukkoliikenne muutenkin on kermankuorijakunnalle vahingollista, eihän kunnon ihmiset julkisilla liiku.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:00 ----------

Ja toki Espoo on myös onnistunut siinä, että moottoriteitä pitkin on helppo hurauttaa muutamassa minuutissa työpaikalle, kunhan se vaan sijaitsee Keilaniemi/Otaniemi/Tapiola alueella, ruuhkiahan ei paljon ole kuin Helsingin suuntaan. Moottoriteiden rakentamisessa on siis Espoo myös onnistunut hyvin.

----------


## hmikko

> Metro ja joukkoliikenne muutenkin on kermankuorijakunnalle vahingollista, eihän kunnon ihmiset julkisilla liiku.


Ymmärrän vitsin, mutta hieman vakavammin ottaen väittämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Eihän metroaseman viereen ole mikään pakko rakentaa kaupungin vuokrataloja, ja kyllä kai Helsingissäkin metroaseman läheisyys sinänsä on kiinteistön arvoa nostava tekijä (siis verrattuna alueen muihin vastaaviin kiinteistöihin). Isosta maailmasta löytyy kyllä esimerkkejä siitä, että isotuloisetkin on mahdollista saada julkisiin ja Kööpenhaminassa jopa pyöräilemään. Tässä lajissa Suomessa luulisi olevan asenneilmaston puolesta paremmat edellytykset kuin monessa muussa paikassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsinki on epäonnistunut siinä, että kaupunkiin on rakennettu kunnallisia vuokra-asuntoja, joihin on muuttanut köyhiä. Espoo on paremmin onnistunut pitämään köyhät naapurikunnissa.


Espoo ei ole niin homogeeninen kuin väitetään, Espoossa on isoja vuokratalokortteleita Suvelassa, Suokassa, Matinkylässä, Kivenlahdessa ja Lepppävaarassa ym. Espoossa ehkä ääri-ilmiöt tulevat esiin selvemmin eli on koko skaala upporikkaista köyhiin. Vantaa on siinä suhteessa homogeenisempaa. Olen asunut molemissa kaupungeissa ja esim Vantaalla ei asukkaat mollaa toisiaan esim keskustelufoorumeilla sen perusteella missä sattuu asumaan mutta Espoossa sellaista valitettavasti esiintyy yhä. Kuvaavaa on myös se että Vantaalla rikkaimmat eivät vastusta kehärataa vaikka se maksaa kaupungille hyvin paljon ja Vantaa on palon vellkaisempi kaupunki kuin Espoo, mutta Espoossa rikkaat jaksavat vaahdota metrosta ja millainen katastrofi se on.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:55 ----------




> Debattia pitäisi käydä siitä, että miksi ylipäänsä pk-seudulla on epäonnistuttu kaupunkirakenteessa niin pahoin - miksi ei ole saatu aikaan lisää korttelikaupunkia ja miksi pientaloalueita ei ole saatu rakennetuksi joukkoliikenteelle sopiviksi.


Tässä on se ydynkysymys. Mikä on esim estänyt Helsingissä korttelikaupungin laajentamista sisämaahan päin? Tiedän että vanhojen ns puutarhalähiöiden välissä pitää säilyttää virkistysalueita mutta pitääkö niiden olla niin laajoja, kokonaisia metsiä? Mikä estää Eliel Saarisen Munkkiniemi-Haaga-suunitelmien esiinkaivamista ja suunnitella kaupunkia niiden  pohjalta? No onneksi Leppävaarassa on jo onnistuttu samaan aikaan aika edustava korttelikaupunki mutta sen ja Helsingin rajan välissä esim on pitkä pätkä tyhjää.

Mitä pientaloalueisiin tulle niin Helsingin seudulla on ominaista että ne ovat aika mäkisillä paikoilla ja koska joukkoliikenne edellyttää aina vähän kävelyä niin korkeuserot tekevät sen hankalaksi ja houkuttelee liikkumaan autolla. Myös se että eri asuinalueiden ja kaupunginosien väliset katuverkoston ulkopuoliset kevyen liikenteen väylät ovat huonokuntoiset varsinkin talvella ja syksyllä. Tähän toivoisi parannusta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Minä en usko siihen että työpaikkarakenne leviää, poislukien ehkä Lentokentän seutu jolla on oma roolinsa. Toimisto- sekä palvelutyöpaikkojen lisääntyminen vähentää ja on vähentänyt elinkeinotoimminan tilantarvetta, samoin tilankäytön tehostaminen. Jatkossakin alueet jotka on noin viiden kilometrin säteellä keskustasta tulevat olemaan houkuttelevia, ml. Keilaniemi, Otaniemi ja Pitäjänmäki. Tähän myös vaikuttaa kaavoitus Kalasatamassa, Pasilassa, ja Jätkäsaaressa.
> 
> Eikä tämä ole mikään ongelma, keskeisille alueille joukkoliikenteenkin järjestäminen on suht helppoa. Ongelma tästä saadaan siten että jonkun alueellisen tasapainon nimissä niitä toimistokolosseja yritetään väkisin kaavoittaa jonnekin Suomenojalle, Myyrmäkeen tai Myllypuroon. Seutu on täynnä tyhjää toimitilaa tämän takia, jo jossain Haukilahden tai Herttoniemen etäisyyksilläkin.


Olet itse asiassa nähdäkseni täysin oikeassa, mutta piirteles vähän ympyröitä kartalle, koska sinulla on etäisyyksissä vinouma.

Otaniemen päärakennus on aika lailla tasan yhtä kaukana rautatieasemasta kuin Siilitien metris. Pitäjänmäki on niitä kumpaakin yli kilometrin kauempana.  Haukilahden solmu taas on samalla etäisyydellä kuin Kontula.

Tietty tuo länsipainoisuus työpaikoissa on tosiasia, eikä liene mitään itsestäänselvää syytä, miksi se olisi katoamassa. Kuntarakenteella lienee tässä historiallinen osansa: jos Vanhankaupunginlahden itäpuolinen Helsinki olisi erillinen kunta, Herttoniemessä olisi toinen Keilaniemi, jonne houkutellaan yrityksiä emokaupungista.

----------


## teme

Otso, hain takaa sitä että väestöllinen keskipiste josta niitä viivoja vedellään on keskustasta länteen ja pohjoiseen, sanotaan nyt vaikka Meilahti. Liikenneverkko on sitten monimutkaisempi asia, pitäisi Pasilaa keskimäärin parhaimpana sijaintina kaikki kulkumuodot osuudellaan huomioonottaen, mutta minusta tuota ei voi hahmottaa ihan ympyränä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> minusta tuota ei voi hahmottaa ihan ympyränä.


Ok, kiitos tarkennuksesta. Puhe viiden kilometrin säteestä keskustasta johti minua harhaan.

Ja joo, painopiste on keskustasta vähän länteen ja selvästi pohjoiseen. Mikä näkyy selvästi toimistotilan hinnassakin.

----------


## Renne

Tuota Länsimetron toisen vaiheen alueita tarkasteltua, on selkeää, että Matinkylän jälkeen on pintarata mahdollinen Kivenlahteen saakka. Useassa kohtaa kylläkin ns. "ilmaratana". 

Kaikki kaikessa, pintarataa tulisi tarkastella Matinkylän jälkeisellä osuudella.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Tässä on se ydynkysymys. Mikä on esim estänyt Helsingissä korttelikaupungin laajentamista sisämaahan päin? Tiedän että vanhojen ns puutarhalähiöiden välissä pitää säilyttää virkistysalueita mutta pitääkö niiden olla niin laajoja, kokonaisia metsiä? Mikä estää Eliel Saarisen Munkkiniemi-Haaga-suunitelmien esiinkaivamista ja suunnitella kaupunkia niiden pohjalta?


Hyvä kysymys, tosin retorinen. Aluerakentamiskohteet ja kaikenmaailman Pihlajamäet koettiin edistyksenä 1960-70-luvuilla. Puolueiden kesken jaettiin kaikki urakat ja jokainen sai jotain, "sulle..mulle".

Helsinki sentään piti pakan jotenkin kasassa ja järkiintyminen on tapahtunut suht kivasti. Arabia, Hertsikanranta ja Aurinkolahti ovat osoittaneet sen, jopa Pikku-Huopalahti osittain. Pahin ongelma on ollut se, että Espoo ja Vantaa ovat aivan vapaasti saaneet tehdä mitä vaan, välittämättä yhteisestä suunnittelusta. YTV:tä on vastustettu, metroa on vastustettu, kaikki on ollut pahasta, mikä on tullut Helsingistä. Puutarha-himmeliä on noussut ja autoilulle on tehty lisää mahdollisuuksia. Espoolais-amerikkalainen autokaupunki on ollut unelmana. Nauroin mahani kippuralle, kun Espoota mainostettiin täällä "joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunkina".

----------


## hmikko

> Kaikki kaikessa, pintarataa tulisi tarkastella Matinkylän jälkeisellä osuudella.


Ei kai sinne ole kukaan ollut tunnelia suunnittelemassakaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ei kai sinne ole kukaan ollut tunnelia suunnittelemassakaan.


Sivustolta http://länsimetro.fi/fi/yhteystiedot...tti_ja_linjaus löytyy mm. seuraavaa 


> Matinkylästä länteen tulevalle osuudelle on tehty vasta aivan alustavia suunnitelmia. Ei ole vielä selvää, tuleeko raide osin vai kokonaan tunneliin Matinkylän länsipuolella. Tälläkin seikalla on vaikutusta niin linjaukseen kuin asemien sijainteihin.

----------


## j-lu

> Helsinki sentään piti pakan jotenkin kasassa ja järkiintyminen on tapahtunut suht kivasti. Arabia, Hertsikanranta ja Aurinkolahti ovat osoittaneet sen, jopa Pikku-Huopalahti osittain.


Suhteellista. Arabia, Herttoniemenranta ja Pikku-Huopalahti olivat alueita, joihin korttelikaupunkia olisi voinut aikoinaan laajentaa. Ei voi enää. Siitä näkökulmasta Helsinki epäonnistui surkeasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suhteellista. Arabia, Herttoniemenranta ja Pikku-Huopalahti olivat alueita, joihin korttelikaupunkia olisi voinut aikoinaan laajentaa. Ei voi enää. Siitä näkökulmasta Helsinki epäonnistui surkeasti.


Kaivelepa KyläsaariKalasatamaSompasaari -alueen kaavoituskilpailun työt. Ruotsalainen porukka ehdotti sinne puhdasta umpikortteliruutukaavaa. Tilaohjelma oli kuitenkin kaikilla sama, eli kaikissa töissä rakennettiin sama kerrosala. Helsingin päättäjät eivät vaan halunneet sinne ruutukaavaa, enkä kilpailutöitä itsekin arvioineena pidä päätöstä ollenkaan huonona.

Ei umpikortteli mikään itseisarvo ole. Sillä on etunsa ja haittansa, kuten muillakin kaavoitusratkaisuilla. Ei minkään ratkaisun käyttö pilaa aluetta, jos kaikilla saavutetaan kuitenkin asetetut tavoitteet. Esimerkiksi Herttoniemenrannasta ei olisi tullut yhtään parempi joukkoliikennekaupunki umpikorttelein kuin nytkään. Vai mikä siinä mielestäsi on surkea epäonnistuminen?

Antero

----------


## j-lu

->Olin hivenen huolimaton terminologiassa. Korttelikaupunki ei ole mikään itseisarvo, mutta Helsingissä vain on ollut tuskaisen vaikeaa kaavoittaa tarpeeksi tehokkaasti millään muulla tavoin. Nythän on näiden satama-alueiden ja Pasilan suhteen yritystä. Kuitenkin, kun kaavoitus ei ole ollut tarpeeksi tehokasta (kuten Pikku-Huopalahdessa, Arabiassa jne.), ei ole syntynyt palveluita, eikä näitä kantakaupungin reuna-alueita voi hyvällä tahdollakaan laskea kantakaupunkiin kuuluviksi. Nukkumalähiöitä. Sitä voi sitten pitää onnistumisena tai epäonnistumisena riippuen perspektiivistä. Mielestäni nuo Arabiat ja Pikku-Huopalahdet olisi saanut rakentaa jonnekin kehä ykkösen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kaivelepa KyläsaariKalasatamaSompasaari -alueen kaavoituskilpailun työt. Ruotsalainen porukka ehdotti sinne puhdasta umpikortteliruutukaavaa.


Pienellä googlauksella en löytänyt. Miltä ajoilta tuo suunnilleen on siis, ts. puhutaanko nyt ajasta ennen Arabianrannan rakentamista, vai näistä uudemmista suunnitelmista? Muistelen, että ennen Arabianrantaa ajatus oli ensin rakentaa Kyläsaari, mutta jostain syystä päädyttiinkin sitten aloittamaan pohjoisempaa.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Mikä estää Eliel Saarisen Munkkiniemi-Haaga-suunitelmien esiinkaivamista ja suunnitella kaupunkia niiden  pohjalta? No onneksi Leppävaarassa on jo onnistuttu samaan aikaan aika edustava korttelikaupunki mutta sen ja Helsingin rajan välissä esim on pitkä pätkä tyhjää.


Sehän on pikku hiljaa rakentumassa. Bergansin alueelle, eli Perkkaan ja Vermon väliin radan eteläpuolelle on rakentumassa suhteellisen tiivis korttelikaupunki lähivuosina. Saman soisi tapahtuvan myös Kilon pelloilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pienellä googlauksella en löytänyt. Miltä ajoilta tuo suunnilleen on siis, ts. puhutaanko nyt ajasta ennen Arabianrannan rakentamista, vai näistä uudemmista suunnitelmista? Muistelen, että ennen Arabianrantaa ajatus oli ensin rakentaa Kyläsaari, mutta jostain syystä päädyttiinkin sitten aloittamaan pohjoisempaa.


Katsopas tämä: http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../052480221.pdf ja katso eka kuva sivulta 27. Kilpailu siis oli 20042005.

Tämä kaikki löytyy KSV:n www-sivujen kautta helpoimmin hankekartan kautta. 

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Katsopas tämä: http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../052480221.pdf ja katso eka kuva sivulta 27. Kilpailu siis oli 20042005.


Kiitos. Kyllähän nuo näyttävät tutuilta, taisin aikoinaan vään selailla tuota sillon kun se julkiatsiin.

Tuossa voittajassakin on kyllä paljon korttelikaupungin piirteitä. Vaikkeivat korttelit ole täysin ummessa, on en kuitenkin selvästi taloilla rajattu, ja katu- sekä pihatila erottuvat toisistaan.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Länsimetron ensimmäisen ison metrotunneliurakan urakoitsija valittu.

http://www.lansimetro.fi/en/component/content/597/2

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä nyt sitten virallista arviota länsimetron tämänhetkisestä aikataulusta. Koska ote on Lauttasaaren busseja koskevasta HSL:n esityslistasta, alla olevat vuodet voinee tulkita niin, että metro on käytössä Tapiolaan asti (ehkä pidemmällekin, ken tietää). Lihavointi minun.




> Tämän hetkisen arvion mukaan Länsimetro valmistuu *aikaisintaan* vuoden 2015 lopulla. Kohteen sopimuskausi jatkuu siis metroliikenteen alkamiseen saakka, vähintään vuoden 2015 loppuun ja enintään 2018 loppuun.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Hyviäkin uutisia pitkästä aikaa:

http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/component/content/600/2




> Espoon ensimmäinen iso metrotunnelien louhintaurakka alkaa Karhusaaresta
> 16.12.2010 13:40
> Riina Kairulahti
> 
> Länsimetron hallitus on päättänyt Destia Oy:n ja tsekkiläisen Metrostav a.s.:n työyhteenliittymä METROn valinnasta Karhusaaren metrotunneleiden urakoitsijaksi. Urakka käsittää kahden noin 1,3 kilometrin pituisen rinnakkaisen metrotunnelin louhinnan Helsingin ja Espoon rajalta Keilaniemeen. Urakan arvo on reilu 15 miljoonaa euroa.
> 
> Määräaikaan mennessä tarjouspyyntöön vastasivat kaikki seitsemän urakoitsijaa, jotka olivat läpäisseet ensimmäisen tarjousvaiheen.
> 
> - Ulkomaisten toimijoiden kiinnostus louhintaurakoista on pitänyt kilpailutilanteen hyvänä. Parhaillaan kyselyssä oleviin urakoihin on ilmoittautunut vielä yksi uusi toimija lisää, toimitusjohtaja Matti Kokkinen kertoo.
> ...

----------


## Knightrider

> Hyviäkin uutisia pitkästä aikaa:
> 
> Länsimetron hallitus on päättänyt Destia Oy:n ja tsekkiläisen Metrostav a.s.:n työyhteenliittymä METROn valinnasta *Karhusaaren metrotunneleiden* urakoitsijaksi. Urakka käsittää kahden noin 1,3 kilometrin pituisen rinnakkaisen metrotunnelin louhinnan Helsingin ja Espoon rajalta Keilaniemeen. Urakan arvo on reilu 15 miljoonaa euroa.


Mikä ihme on Karhusaaren metrotunneli? On tainnut mennä Itämetro ja Länsimetro sekaisin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä ihme on Karhusaaren metrotunneli? On tainnut mennä Itämetro ja Länsimetro sekaisin?


On siellä Espoossakin Karhusaari, se on siinä Hanasaaren vieressä. Karhusaarentiekin on Espoossa, Kuusisaarentien jatkeena.

Tulee muuten aikamoiset nimenvaihtoviikot, jos pk-seudun kunnat joskus yhdistyvät. Tai ehkä siirrytään käyttämään vaan ruåtsia, Espoossa Björnholm ja Sipoossa Björnsö, inga problem!

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Pienenä offtopicina sallittakoon, että iloitsen jo etukäteen 31.1.2011 pidettävästä Helsingin ja Vantaan valtuustojen yhteiskokouksesta. Siellä nuijitaan pöytään selvitykset, joita on valmistunut syksyn ajan ja kunnolla ennen kesäkuun loppua asia viedään valtioneuvostoon (asia on vietävä valtioneuvostoon ennen vuoden kesäkuun loppua, jotta yhdistyminen voisi toteutua seuraavan vuoden alussa).

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantas...698#a1698-2009




> 22 §
> Päätös kuntajaon muuttamisesta
> 
> Päätös kuntajaon muuttamisesta on tehtävä ennen muutoksen voimaantuloa edeltävän vuoden* kesäkuun* loppua. Kuntajaon muutos on määrättävä tulemaan voimaan kalenterivuoden alusta.
> 
> Päätös kuntajaon muuttamisesta on julkaistava Suomen säädöskokoelmassa ja toimitettava julkaistavaksi muutoksen kohteena olevassa kunnassa siten kuin kunnalliset ilmoitukset kunnassa julkaistaan. Päätös kunnan jäsenen esittämän kuntajaon muutoksen hyväksymisestä tai hylkäämisestä on annettava erikseen tiedoksi esityksen tekijälle.

----------


## Knightrider

> On siellä Espoossakin Karhusaari, se on siinä Hanasaaren vieressä. Karhusaarentiekin on Espoossa, Kuusisaarentien jatkeena.


Kas kummaa, miten en ole tuosta tiennyt? On kyllä enemminkin niemi, jos nimi on ollut olemassa todella pitkään on se voinut ennen maan kohoamista saari ollakin; tai sitten välissä on täyttömaata. Itselläni on ollut mielikuva että Hanasaaren jälkeen länteen päin seuraava kaupunginosa on Otaniemi, en ole koskaan kuullut käytettävän termiä Karhusaari.

----------


## Compact

> Kas kummaa, miten en ole tuosta tiennyt? On kyllä enemminkin niemi, jos nimi on ollut olemassa todella pitkään on se voinut ennen maan kohoamista saari ollakin; tai sitten välissä on täyttömaata. Itselläni on ollut mielikuva että Hanasaaren jälkeen länteen päin seuraava kaupunginosa on Otaniemi, en ole koskaan kuullut käytettävän termiä Karhusaari.


Hanasaarihan on Sompasaaren vieressä Sörkassa. Eli Hanasaaren länsipuolella ollaan jo Merihakassa (myöhemmin muutettiin muotoon: Merihaassa) ja Hakaniemessä sekä Siltasaaressa.

Itse olen aina tiennyt tämän rakkaan kotiseutumme "Karhusaaresta" puhuttaessa, että se siinä Espoon Hanasaaren vieressä. Vai on nyt "Sipoossakin" Karhusaari.

----------


## Knightrider

> Hanasaarihan on Sompasaaren vieressä Sörkassa. Eli Hanasaaren länsipuolella ollaan jo Merihakassa (myöhemmin muutettiin muotoon: Merihaassa) ja Hakaniemessä sekä Siltasaaressa.
> 
> Itse olen aina tiennyt tämän rakkaan kotiseutumme "Karhusaaresta" puhuttaessa, että se siinä Espoon Hanasaaren vieressä. Vai on nyt "Sipoossakin" Karhusaari.


Itse asun lähempänä tuota Helsinki-Sipoon Karhusaarta joten siksi Espoon versio ei ollut tuttu. Molemmat Hanasaaret tiesin kyllä, mutta luulin Helsingin Hanasaaren nimen kadonneen Kalasataman myötä (joka ei Helsingin paikkatietopalvelun mukaan kuitenkaan ole kaupunginosan nimi)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun länsimetron rakentamisesta Matinkylään päätettiin, tehtiin samalla henkinen päätös metron ulottamisesta Kivenlahteen. Yleensä ottaen jos jossain hankkeessa on ensimmäinen ja toinen vaihe, hankkeen jättämiseen kesken ensimmäisen vaiheen toteuttamisen jälkeen on aika korkea kynnys. Länsimetron jatko Kivenlahteen toteutuu minusta hyvin todennäköisesti heti Matinkylän vaiheen jälkeen.


Entä jos tässä ensimmäinen vaihe on päästä edes Tapiolaan. Henkinen päätös oli Helsingissä keskustatunnelistakin, kunnes raha puhui. Sillä ne henkiset päätökset eivät toteudu kuin rahalla.

Metron jatkoa Tapiolasta saati Matinkylästä ei voi enää saada aikaiseksi samalla konstilla kuin länsimetropäätöstä ylipäätään, eli vääristelemällä kustannukset puoleen todellisesta. Ei niihin enää usko valtuustotkaan. Kun valtio on jo linjannut oman rahoituspolitiikkansa, on turha laskea sen varaan, että kun Espoolla ei ole rahaa, niin sitten valtiolla on. Ja vaikka valtiolla olisikin, tyrkyllä on kyllä muitakin miljardihankkeita, jotka nimenomaan valtion näkökulmasta ovat huomattavasti tärkeämpiä kuin tonttimaan arvon nostaminen Espoossa.

Henkiseen kiinnostukseen vaikuttanee myös se, ettei metrorakentaminen olekaan enää automaattinen kultamuna suomalaisille rakennusliikkeille. Tuskin niitä vastaisuudessa kiinnostaa lobata urakoita tsekkiläisille louhijoille.




> Eiköhän ole melko yksiselitteisesti helsinkiläisten etu, että Espoo tulee jakamaan metron kustannuksia ja bussiralli Espoosta Helsinkiin vähenee. Siitä voidaan tietysti olla montaa mieltä, onko länsimetro espoolaisten etu mutta viitatussa keskustelussa olikin puhe nimenomaan helsinkiläisten eduista.


Ei ole välttämättä Helsinginkään etu. Ensinnä Helsinki joutuu rakentamaan Espoota varten metron Ruoholahdesta kaupunginrajalle sekä rahoittamaan Espoossa kulkevat junat ja sitten se joutuu maksamaan kasvavaa kuntaosuutta helsinkiläisten Espoon puolelle tekemistä matkoista. Ja kuntaosuus tulee kallistumaan, koska Länsimetro Oy tulee perimään HSL:ltä ratamaksua. Busiliikenteestä ei ole maksettu eikä makseta ratamaksua, vaikka Espoon katuja käytetäänkin.

Sitähän ei vielä edes tiedetä, miten paljon Espoon alueen joukkoliikenteen kustannus tulee nykyisestä metron vuoksi nousemaan, koska vielä ei tiedetä, mitä metro maksaa, mihin asti sitä tehdään ja minkä hintaisella rahalla se rahoitetaan. Tässähän toimitaan koko ajan valtuustojen myöntämällä avoimella shekillä, vaikka Helsingin valtuusto on sentään tehnyt päätöksiä jonkinlaisilla budjettisummilla.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun länsimetron rakentamisesta Matinkylään päätettiin, tehtiin samalla henkinen päätös metron ulottamisesta Kivenlahteen.


Nojoo, se, että Hesari aina piirtää metrokarttansa Kivenlahteen asti ei nyt vielä ole "henkinen päätös" muiden kuin tietysti sellaisten mielestä, jotka metroa kovasti Kivenlahteen asti tahtovat.

Matinkylä-Kivenlahti olisi toteutuessaan Espoon sisäinen pikkupidennys, jonka puolesta puhuvat kaiketi lähinnä ne asukkaat, joille Matinkylään asti ulottuva metro on erityisen haitallinen ja Kivenlahteen asti ulottuva joko vähemmän haitallinen kuin malli Matinkylä, tai hyödyllinen. Asukkaita Espoossa tosin ei ole pahemmin ollut tapana kuunnella, joten se siitä.

Helsinki puolestaan ei ole enää painostamassa, sille riittää kun metro menee Tapiolaan asti. Louhintalobbauksella ja tietysti Suomenojan alueen gryndereiden lobbauksella on toki merkityksensä, mutta kun Espoo todennäköisesti joutuisi rahoittamaan tuon Kivenlahden-osuuden kokonaan tai lähes kokonaan omista rahoistaan, niin minun on kyllä vaikea nähdä, että se toteutuisi ollenkaan. Sanotaan nyt vuoteen 2030 mennessä vaikka 15% todennäköisyydellä.

Mä olen ymmärtänyt, että tällä hetkellä olisi tiukkaa saada metrorahat riittämään edes Tapiolaan asti. Valtiohan fiksusti asetti oman euromääräisen kattonsa, ehkä epäillen alunalkaenkin länsimetron monia ja reippaasti heitteleviä kustannusarvioita, ja Helsingin maksuosuus taas ei ulotu Espoon puolelle. Eli kun kustannusarvio toisensa jälkeen on tehty liian matalaksi, niin Espoo joutuu itse maksamaan nyt sitten nämä "yllättävät" lisäkustannukset. Jos niin käy, että länsimetron ensimmäinen pääteasema onkin enemmän tai vähemmän väliaikaisesti Tapiola, voi olla, että kynnys Matinkylän-jatkon rakentamiseen on aika korkealla.




> Yleensä ottaen jos jossain hankkeessa on ensimmäinen ja toinen vaihe, hankkeen jättämiseen kesken ensimmäisen vaiheen toteuttamisen jälkeen on aika korkea kynnys. Länsimetron jatko Kivenlahteen toteutuu minusta hyvin todennäköisesti heti Matinkylän vaiheen jälkeen.


Tulee mieleen aika vähän tällaisia vaiheistettuja raidehankkeita. Metrohan otettiin kyllä idässä käyttöön vaiheittain 1980-luvulla kuvaamallasi tavalla. Sen sijaan Pasilan raitiotie kyllä toteutettiin kahdessa vaiheessa, joista eka vaihe otettiin käyttöön 1976 ja toinen vasta 1985. Ilmalan raitiotien eka vaihe otettiin käyttöön 2008, toinen vaihe tulee aikaisintaan 2013, eikä taida tulla vielä silloinkaan. Jokerin ensi vaihe eli bussit ovat olleet käytössä jo ikuisuuden eikä ratikkavaihe vielä häämötä. Vanhankaupungin ratikan eka vaihe tuli 1926, toinen 2004 ja sekin alkuperäistä lyhyempänä. Haagan ratikan ensi vaihe 1991, toinen vaihe ei taida tulla ollenkaan.

Ennemmin mä sanoisin niin päin, että jos jossain hankkeessa on ensimmäinen ja toinen vaihe, niin liian usein näyttää siltä, että se toinen vaihe joko tulee paljon paljon myöhemmin tai ei tule ollenkaan. Mutta ainahan saa olla optimisti! Mä ainakin kovasti toivon, että kun Topeliuksenkadun ratikka saadaan tekeille, niin sen toinen vaihe eli jatko Tukholmankadulle ja edelleen Munkkivuoreen saataisiin mahdollisimman pian ekan vaiheen jälkeen rakenteille.

----------


## petteri

> Jos niin käy, että länsimetron ensimmäinen pääteasema onkin enemmän tai vähemmän väliaikaisesti Tapiola, voi olla, että kynnys Matinkylän-jatkon rakentamiseen on aika korkealla.


Mahdollisuus, että länsimetron ensimmäinen vaihe ei ulottuisikaan Matinkylään asti on minusta aika olematon, promilleluokkaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mahdollisuus, että länsimetron ensimmäinen vaihe ei ulottuisikaan Matinkylään asti on minusta aika olematon, promilleluokkaa.


Miksi Sinusta tuntuu näin?

----------


## petteri

> Miksi Sinusta tuntuu näin?


Länsimetro on jo rakenteilla. Ja työmaita on jo aika tasaisesti koko matkalla. Niittykummussakin on jo työtunnelin louhinta käynnissä. Metrotunnelin louhintatyöt Matinkylään asti valmistuvat 2012 tai 2013. Loput tunneliurakat tilattaneen ensi vuonna. Jos huomataan, että kustannukset ylittyvät voimakkaasti, se tapahtuu tilanteessa, jossa enää lähinnä asemien rakentamistöitä on tilaamatta. Siinä tilanteessa ole poliitikoilla muuta mahdollisuutta kuin hyväksyä mahdollinen lisälasku. Tai voihan toki Keilaniemen tai Urheilupuiston aseman jättää aihioksi. Otaniemen, Tapiolan ja Matinkylän asemat rakennetaan joka tapauksessa.

"Meillä Espoossa on metrotunneli Matinkylään, mutta junat eivät sinne aja, vaan jäävät Tapiolaan kun meillä ei ollutkaan varaa rakentaa asemaa valmiiksi." Eihän kukaan poliitikko tuollaiseen tilanteeseen itseään jätä.

----------


## 339-DF

Njoo, tiettyä logiikkaa tuossa, ja varmaan se yritetään junailla juuri noin, että olisi ikään kuin "pakko" rakentaa loppuun asti. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, ettei Tapiolan länsipuolella olisi mitään kunnon urakoita käynnissä.

Vaikka olin länsimetroa vastaan, ja olen vieläkin, niin täytyy sanoa, että espoolaisten kannalta se Tapiolaan jääminen olisi kyllä ikävä juttu. Kun se metro nyt kerran tehdään, niin pienin haitta ja suurin hyöty siitä toki olisi, jos se kulkisi Kivenlahteen saakka. Jos ei sinne, niin edes Matinkylään sitten. Eli sikäli toivon kyllä ihan joukkoliikennematkustajan kannalta, ettei sinne Tapiolaan jäätäisi.

Toisaalta myönnän myös auliisti, että vahingoniloni olisi suuri, jos metro jäisi vain Tapiolaan. Olen alusta lähtien, ihan siitä YVA:n 452 Me kustannusarviosta saakka, sanonut, että Matinkylän metro maksaa miljardin. Sanon edelleen. Ja kun niin käy, että se miljardi jossain vaiheessa tulee vastaan ja Espoossa tosissaan joudutaan miettimään, mitä nyt oikein tehdään, maksetaanko iloisesti satoja miljoonia ekstraa vai jäädäänkö Tapiolaan ja säästetään hiukan, niin päätös ei ehkä ole ihan läpihuutojuttu kuitenkaan.

Niin tai näin, aikahan tämän näyttää.

----------


## petteri

> Njoo, tiettyä logiikkaa tuossa, ja varmaan se yritetään junailla juuri noin, että olisi ikään kuin "pakko" rakentaa loppuun asti. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, ettei Tapiolan länsipuolella olisi mitään kunnon urakoita käynnissä.


Mm. Matinkylän työtunnelin louhinta on tilattu. Tosin tuo on vain parin miljoonan palanen. http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/component/content/593/2

Mutta eihän muuallakaan Ruoholahtea lukuunottamatta paljon työtunneleita kummempia töitä ole vielä tehty. Työtunneleiden valmistuttua varsinaiset tunnelityöt voidaan vasta aloittaa.

----------


## j-lu

->Onhan sitä louhittu Helsingissäkin asemia ja lippuhalleja, mutta Töölön metro on yhä tekemättä ja näyttäisi jäävän ikuisuusprojektiksi. Että sen puolesta joku Matinkylän työtunneli ei ole peruste Länsimetron valmistumiselle päätyyn saakka.

Todennäköisintä Länsimetron osalta toki on, että kustannusarvio ylitetään hulppeasti, pari asemaa (ja sisäänkäyntiä, sikäli kun niitä on jollain asemalla useampi kuin yksi) jätetään rakentamatta, mutta Matinkylään saakka päästään irvistellen. Espoolaiset pääsevät kokemaan liityntäliikenteen ihanuuden ja länsiväylä on tukossa autoista.

Helsinkiläisillä standardeilla onnistunut projekti. Metron voittokulku jatkuu.

----------


## kouvo

> Vaikka olin länsimetroa vastaan, ja olen vieläkin, niin täytyy sanoa, että espoolaisten kannalta se Tapiolaan jääminen olisi kyllä ikävä juttu. Kun se metro nyt kerran tehdään, niin pienin haitta ja suurin hyöty siitä toki olisi, jos se kulkisi Kivenlahteen saakka. Jos ei sinne, niin edes Matinkylään sitten.


Espoolaisten kannalta se että tullaan edes Tapiolaan asti on ikävä juttu, ja siitä eteenpäin huononee edelleen. Mitään hankaluuksiahan ei olisi löytää hyödyllisempiä investointikohteita niille sadoille miljoonille euroille, jotka "esko espoolainen" maksaa siitä riemusta että tunnelimatoa jatketaan muutama maili eteenpäin.

Jos Espoon pitäjänkokous onnistuisi kasvattamaan itselleen selkärangan niin stopparit lyötäisiin kunnan rajalle, mutta eihän se koskaan näin mene. Matinkylään mennään maksoi mitä maksoi. Tapiolaan päättäminen vaikuttaisi siltä, että espoolaiset olisivat onnistuneet polttamaan satoja miljoonia euroja ainoastaan naapurikunnan asukkaiden joukkoliikenneyhteyksien parantamiseen. Matinkylän jatkon näennäinen hyöty (etenkin kustannukset huomioiden) saattaa hämätä osaa porukasta niin että laajamittaiselta poliittiselta itsemurha-aallolta vältytään.

----------


## hmikko

> Vaikka olin länsimetroa vastaan, ja olen vieläkin, niin täytyy sanoa, että espoolaisten kannalta se Tapiolaan jääminen olisi kyllä ikävä juttu.


Tuo tilanne olisi ehkä jossain määrin pelastettavissa sillä, että rakennetaan Raide-Jokeri ja jatketaan sitä Tapiolasta länteen (useampaa linjaa) metron sijasta, ts. toteutettaisiin yksi päätöstä edeltäneessä keskustelussa heitelty vaihtoehto. Syntyisi vaihtopaikka, josta pääsisi raideliikennevälineellä keskustan lisäksi myös Jokerin reitille. Ongelmana tietysti olisi se, että vaihdosta pikaratikasta metroon ei arvatenkaan tulisi kovin optimaalista kun metrosuunnitelmaa ei ole tehty sitä varten ja asema on jossain syvällä. Joka tapauksessa tämmöinen vaihtoehto taitaa olla poliittisesti täysin mahdoton. Mieluummin tehdään vaikka tunnelimetro perille asti kokonaan ilman asemia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Espoolaisten kannalta se että tullaan edes Tapiolaan asti on ikävä juttu


Olen tästä samaa mieltä kanssasi. Sillä tarkennuksella, että "espoolainen" = "suurin osa espoolaisista joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä".

Niille eteläespoolaisille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille, jotka kuuluvat siihen 20% vähemmistöön, joka asuu kävelymatkan päässä metroasemasta, metro on ihan hyvä juttu. Vaikka keskustayhteys hidastuu nykyiseen verrattuna, niin vuoroväli tihenee, palvelun laatu on tasaisempaa ja liikenne on kisko- eikä kumipyöräliikennettä. Tietysti tuosta ilosta maksettava hinta on pöyristyttävä.

Niille, jotka autolla kulkee, ei tietysti ole mitään väliä sillä, kulkeeko rivitaloseinän takana asuva naapuri bussilla vai metrolla. Tai no joo, on sittenkin. Jos se naapuri kulkee metrolla, niin autoilevan kunnallisvero nousee, että saadaan naapurin metro maksettua.




> ja siitä eteenpäin huononee edelleen.


Eipäs. Mitä enemmän Espoossa on metroasemia, sitä useampi välttää liityntäbussimatkan. Eli random-espoolainen asuu suuremmalla todennäköisyydella kävelymatkan päässä metroasemasta ja vaihdottomasta keskustamatkasta, jos niitä asemia on paljon. Eli jos ei tarvitse rahaa miettiä, niin kyllähän metro Kivenlahteen on vaihtoehdoista palvelutasollisesti paras.

Tietysti, jos miettii talouspuolta eikä palvelutasoa, niin sittenhän on niin, että mitä pidempi metro, sitä huonompi juttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mieluummin tehdään vaikka tunnelimetro perille asti kokonaan ilman asemia.


Juu, ja yksiraiteisena. Tällaistahan ehdotettiin hädissään Laajasaloonkin, kun oli pakko myöntää, että metro on niin kallis, ettei siinä ole vähäisintäkään järkeä.

Mutta sinänsä ihan oikeasti, jos Espoon metrolla on vain Tapiolan, Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden asemat, silloin metro pääsisi suunnilleen samaan matka-aikaan kuin Länsiväylän bussit nyt. Nysäjunat voisi vielä laittaa pintaradalle Tapiolasta länteen, niin ratakustannuksetkin voisivat olla siedettävät ja asemat helposti jatkettavissa sitten, kun ymmärretään, ettei kapasiteetin vähentäminen olekaan älykästä.

Todennäköisintä kuitenkin lienee, että Espoossa odotellaan hissukseen jotain uutta noususuhdannetta, Nokian menestystä tai muuta kunnallista lottovoittoa, josta saadaan rahaa jatkaa hanketta, joka ei koskaan keskeytynyt, vaan jonka aikataulua vain soviteltiin kokonaisuuden kannalta tarkoituksenmukaisella tavalla.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nojoo, se, että Hesari aina piirtää metrokarttansa Kivenlahteen asti ei nyt vielä ole "henkinen päätös" muiden kuin tietysti sellaisten mielestä, jotka metroa kovasti Kivenlahteen asti tahtovat.


Kyllä siitä silti on melko vahva "henkinen" päätös. Löytyy tämänkin ketjun viestistä nro 692.




> Espoon valtuusto päätti Espoon eteläosien joukkoliikennejärjestelmän runkoratkaisuksi välillä Ruoholahti - Matinkylä kokonaan tunnelissa kulkevan metron edellyttäen, että seuraavat 12 ehtoa toteutuvat: --
> 
> 5
> Valmisteilla olevaan PLJ:n tarkistukseen sisällytetään metrolinjan jatkaminen Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen heti Ruoholahti-Matinkylän linjan jälkeen. Raide-Jokerin toteutus tulee myös sisällyttää valmisteilla olevaan PLJ:hin ja käynnistää sitä koskeva suunnittelu välittömästi.

----------


## teme

> Kyllä siitä silti on melko vahva "henkinen" päätös. Löytyy tämänkin ketjun viestistä nro 692.


Espoo saa omilla rahoillaan vetää metroa niin paljon kuin huvittaa, kysymys on nyt siitä valtionrahoitusosuudesta. Valtio on aika tiukasti linjannut osuudeksi Länsinetroon sen 200 miljoonaa. PLJ on käytännössä valtion rahan ruinauskilpailu jonka sivussa askarrellaan vähän liikennesuunnitelun tapaista, mutta silleen turvallisesti ylätasolla ettei sillä ole turhan konkreettisia vaikutuksia.

Valtion käsitys tämän vuosikymmenen rahoituksesta:



> Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmä (700 - 900 M)
> Helsingin seudulla tavoitteena on raide-, liityntä- ja joukkoliikenteen edellytysten parantaminen. Kehäväylillä työmatkaliikenteen, joukkoliikenteen ja jakeluliikenteen toimivuutta ja turvallisuutta parannetaan liikenteen hallinnan ja väylänpidon keinoin.
> sivu 38, http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...rsio_final.pdf


Lausuntovaiheen HLJ kärkihankkeet vastaavasti, ja ei sisällä jo aloitettua Länsimetroa ja Kehärataa, vastaavasti ja osuudet minun arvauksiani:

6. Pasila-Riihimäki -rataosuuden välityskyvyn nostaminen, 1. vaihe, 160 M, 80%, 128 M
7. Kaupunkirata Leppävaara-Espoo, 190 M, valtion osuus 70%, 133 M
10. Pisara-rata, 500 M, 80%, 400 M
11. Metro Matinkylä-Kivenlahti, 400 M, 30%, 120 M
12. Metro Mellunmäki-Majvik, 700 M, 30%, 210 M
13. Raide-Jokeri, 230 M, 30%, 69M
Yhteensä: 1 060 M

Ei tää nyt oikein ynnää, musta tuo valtion kanta näyttää siltä että tuo Pasila - Riiihimäki, Espoon kaupunkirata sekä Pisara saa rahoituksen. Metroa ja pikaratikoita sitten rahoitetaan ihan kuntien pussista jos rahoitetaan.

----------


## petteri

Tuo on minusta vähän pessimistinen oletus. Liikennehankkeille on tyypillistä, etteivät ne oikein pysy "budjettikehyksissä", vaan aina säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti käynnistetään taas uusi hanke erillisrahoituksella. Minusta ei kannata kuvitella, että tilanne muuttuisi rajusti. 

Lisäksi yleinen mielipideilmasto on viime vuosina muuttunut voimakkaammin raideliikennettä edistäväksi. Se vaikuttanee myös panostuksia lisäävästi.

----------


## Renne

Metrotunneli Espooseen rakennetaan useasta kohdasta samanaikaisesti ja eriaikaisesti. Ei siten, että louhittaisiin vain yhtä tunnelia Ruoholahdesta aina Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään asti.

Matinkylän jälkeen metro Kivenlahteen asti voitanee toteuttaa kokonaan pintaratkaisuna. Tosin eritasoratkaisujen määrä on samaa tasoa kuin Martinlaakson radalla.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Espoo saa omilla rahoillaan vetää metroa niin paljon kuin huvittaa, kysymys on nyt siitä valtionrahoitusosuudesta. Valtio on aika tiukasti linjannut osuudeksi Länsinetroon sen 200 miljoonaa. PLJ on käytännössä valtion rahan ruinauskilpailu jonka sivussa askarrellaan vähän liikennesuunnitelun tapaista, mutta silleen turvallisesti ylätasolla ettei sillä ole turhan konkreettisia vaikutuksia..



http://mtv3.mobi/uutiset/uutiset/kot...167430.xml?p=0

Tästä nimenomaan käytiin kiista. Kiistan lopputulos oli, että 200 miljoonaa ei ole katto, vaan LVM esitys oli 240 miljoonaa.

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2010/0...u_1896582.html

Näin kävikin ja budjetin kirjaus kuuluu:
http://budjetti.vm.fi/indox/tae/2011/he_2011.html



> Talousarvioesitys 2011
> 
> 35. Valtionavustus länsimetron rakentamiseen (siirtomääräraha 3 v)
> 
> Momentille myönnetään 13 000 000 euroa.
> 
> Määrärahaa saa käyttää valtionavustuksen maksamiseen länsimetron rakentamiseen.
> 
> Valtuus
> ...

----------


## teme

> Tästä nimenomaan käytiin kiista. Kiistan lopputulos oli, että 200 miljoonaa ei ole katto, vaan LVM esitys oli 240 miljoonaa.


240 miljoonaa on 30% 800 miljoonasta. Länsimetron toimari epäili jo julkisesti sitä samaa mitä moni muukin, eli tuolla pääsee Tapiolaan saakka. Tapiola - Matinkylä lienee noin 200, Matinkylä - Kivenlahti 400. Eli jos kokonaishinta olisi 1,4 miljardia niin valtiolta pitäisi 30% osuuden kattamiseksi löytyä 420 miljoonaa.

----------


## Renne

Vielä ei ole mitään näyttöä, että 700-800 miljoonaa ei riittäisi Matinkylään asti. 

Päinvastoin, metrotunneleita louhitaan nyt Tapiolan itäpuolella useassa kohdassa ja Tapiolan länsipuolella louhitaan työ- ja huoltotunneleita Urheilupuistossa, Niittykummussa ja Matinkylässä.

----------


## kouvo

> Vielä ei ole mitään näyttöä, että 700-800 miljoonaa ei riittäisi Matinkylään asti.

----------


## Skurubisin

Kävin nyt jouluna Soukassa, niissä korkeissa kerroistaloissa ja katselin ulos ikkunasta. Mitä ihmettä Espoo tekee metrolla? Ikkunasta näkyi vaan metsää ja lisä metsää ja jokunen tönö siellä sun täällä, Helsingin rajalle asti. Asuuko siellä oikeesti porukkaa taloissa vai metsässä, ja ihan niin paljon että saadaan yksi metrojuna päivässä täyteen?

Hyvää Jälki Joulua!

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä ihmettä Espoo tekee metrolla?


- säilyttää kunnallisen itsenäisyyden
- pitää ison, pahan itänaapurin tyytyväisenä
- huolehtii siitä, että louhintaurakoitsijoilla on töitä, vaikka sitten tsekkiläisillä
- työllistää rakennusliikkeitä tulevien metroasemien ympäristössä

Tässä kai ne syyt noin suurin piirtein ovat.

----------


## Renne

> 


heh  :Laughing: 




> Mitä ihmettä Espoo tekee metrolla?


Jos metsää näkyy, se on vain hyvä asia, pääkaupunkiseutua ja Helsinkiä ei ole turhaan kommentoitu vihreäksi kaupungiksi ulkomaalaisten toimesta.

Tulevien metroasemien paikkeilla on tiivistä asuntorakentamista. Metro saavuttaa 50 000 - 100 000 matkustajan päivittäisen määrän pian avaamisen jälkeen.

Se, että esimerkiksi on Tapiola tai Matinkylä, ei tarkoita ettäkö alueet olisivat valmiit, vaan on paljon täydennysrakentamisen mahdollisuuksia näillä alueilla kuin myös Otaniemessä, Keilaniemessä sekä Urheilupuistossa ja Niittykummussa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tulevien metroasemien paikkeilla on tiivistä asuntorakentamista. Metro saavuttaa 50 000 - 100 000 matkustajan päivittäisen määrän pian avaamisen jälkeen.


Kyllä mahdollisesti... Vaan millä hinnalla? Eikö järkevintä olisi vain jatkaa näiden kuljettamista suoraan bussilla kaupunkiseudun keskustaan, kun kerran sisäistä bussiliikennettä tarvitaan kuitenkin sama määrä kuin aiemmin? Ja jos bussit käy epämukavaksi tai -käytännöllisiksi, eikö maanpäällinen raitioliikenne voisi hoitaa näitä 50 000 - 100 000 matkustajaa? Mihin ihmeeseen metroa tai edes metrotunnelia tarvitaan?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCgar9XpgJs


Tässä on tosi asiallinen ja hyvä video metrosta, se vastaa osoittain kysymyksiin.

----------


## Knightrider

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCgar9XpgJs
> 
> 
> Tässä on tosi asiallinen ja hyvä video metrosta, se vastaa osoittain kysymyksiin.


Olisi kiva tietää, miten metro on turvallinen ja kulkee koko ajan? Kokonaisessa junassa ei ole yhtään henkilökuntaa ja jos joku ottaa puukon esiin, apu saapuu noin 5 minuutissa, kun bussissa apu on jo paikalla - ja kuski ei välttämättä ota kyytiin kaikkia häiriökäyttäytyjiä. Lisäksi metro ei kulje koko ajan, jos se kulkee n. 5.30-23.20 - eikä tarvitsekaan, sillä illan tunteina metro on tappiolla jo nyt, miten olisi vaikka klo 3-4, jos metro kulkisi koko ajan? Jos Länsimetrossa olisi vain laituriovettomia pinta-asemia, niiden ylläpitokustannukset olisivat yllättävän lähellä nollaa. Mutta kun metrojärjestelmässä pitää olla vartiointia ja liikenteen valvontaa, lipuntarkastajia, joka asemalla paljon valoja, liukuportaita ja hissejä, niin ei niitä vain voi pitää päällä kaiken aikaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisi kiva tietää, miten metro on turvallinen ja kulkee koko ajan? Kokonaisessa junassa ei ole yhtään henkilökuntaa ja jos joku ottaa puukon esiin, apu saapuu noin 5 minuutissa, kun bussissa apu on jo paikalla - ja kuski ei välttämättä ota kyytiin kaikkia häiriökäyttäytyjiä. Lisäksi metro ei kulje koko ajan, jos se kulkee n. 5.30-23.20 - eikä tarvitsekaan, sillä illan tunteina metro on tappiolla jo nyt, miten olisi vaikka klo 3-4, jos metro kulkisi koko ajan? Jos Länsimetrossa olisi vain laituriovettomia pinta-asemia, niiden ylläpitokustannukset olisivat yllättävän lähellä nollaa. Mutta kun metrojärjestelmässä pitää olla vartiointia ja liikenteen valvontaa, lipuntarkastajia, joka asemalla paljon valoja, liukuportaita ja hissejä, niin ei niitä vain voi pitää päällä kaiken aikaa.


Jos nyt liikennöintiä edes jatkettaisiin n klo 01:00 asti kuten muuissa Euroopan suurkaupungeissa. Sitten kun länsimetro on käytössä nin se tulee lisäämään ihmisten vapaa-ajan matkoja itäisten kaupunginosien ja Espoon välillä ja ihmisiä liikkuu tiheästi puolenyön paikkeille ainakin. Korvaavien yöbussien reittien ja aikataulujen selvittämien on monelle aika hankala prosessi kaikenkaikkiaan jos on joutunut väärälle puolelle kaupunkia ja on tarve päästä kotin. Metron ja muunkin yöllä ajettavan joukkoliikenteen ns yötariffi voisi astua voimaan jo klo 00:00, jos se liikenöinti kerran on niin kallista öiseen aikaan. Halvempaa se on käyttäjälle kuitenkin kuin taksi.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:40 ----------




> Kyllä mahdollisesti... Vaan millä hinnalla? Eikö järkevintä olisi vain jatkaa näiden kuljettamista suoraan bussilla kaupunkiseudun keskustaan, kun kerran sisäistä bussiliikennettä tarvitaan kuitenkin sama määrä kuin aiemmin? Ja jos bussit käy epämukavaksi tai -käytännöllisiksi, eikö maanpäällinen raitioliikenne voisi hoitaa näitä 50 000 - 100 000 matkustajaa? Mihin ihmeeseen metroa tai edes metrotunnelia tarvitaan?


Kampin bussiterminaalin ja länsiväylän ja keskustan välisten sisääntuloväylien kapasiteetti uhkaa loppua jos Espooseen rakannetan enemmän asuntoja ja työpaikkoja ja jos metroa ei olisi päätetty rakentaa. Jos oltaisiin päädytty pikaraitiotiehen metron sijaan olisi sekin todennäköisesti jouduttu rakentamaan tunneliin ainakin Lauttasaareen asti jotta niin mittava liikenne mitä nyt ja tulevaisuudessa kulkee olisi saanut kulkea häiriöttömästi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> . Metron ja muunkin yöllä ajettavan joukkoliikenteen ns yötariffi voisi astua voimaan jo klo 00:00, jos se liikenöinti kerran on niin kallista öiseen aikaan. Halvempaa se on käyttäjälle kuitenkin kuin taksi.


Minusta tuo ei ole hyvä idea. Ihmisten päivärytmi on viime vuosikymmeninä koko ajan myöhentynyt ja eihän puoliyö ole nykyään edes kovin myöhäinen liikkumisaika. Jos lisämaksuja yöliikkujille halutaan, eikös aamulla ajettava liikenne ole myös kallista, että ennen seitsemää liikkuvien yötaksa olisi ihan yhtä perusteltu kuin lisätaksa klo 24 jälkeen? Ja jos lisälinjalle lähdetään, sunnuntaina ja pyhinä liikenne on myös kallista.  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos nyt liikennöintiä edes jatkettaisiin n klo 01:00 asti kuten muuissa Euroopan suurkaupungeissa. Sitten kun länsimetro on käytössä nin se tulee lisäämään ihmisten vapaa-ajan matkoja itäisten kaupunginosien ja Espoon välillä ja ihmisiä liikkuu tiheästi puolenyön paikkeille ainakin. Korvaavien yöbussien reittien ja aikataulujen selvittämien on monelle aika hankala prosessi kaikenkaikkiaan jos on joutunut väärälle puolelle kaupunkia ja on tarve päästä kotin.


Mutta entäs ehdottamani runkobussilinja, prikulleen metron reittiä, mutta maan pinnalla?
+tekisi tuottoa tappion sijaan
+reittiä/aikataulua ei olisi hankala selvittää kaikenkaikkiaan jos on joutunut väärälle puolelle kaupunkia ja on tarve päästä kotiin
+edullisempi liikennöidä kuin erillisiä yöbusseja / metroa
+samat tutut liityntälinjat kulkisivat kellon ympäri
+turvallisempi

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos oltaisiin päädytty pikaraitiotiehen metron sijaan olisi sekin todennäköisesti jouduttu rakentamaan tunneliin ainakin Lauttasaareen asti jotta niin mittava liikenne mitä nyt ja tulevaisuudessa kulkee olisi saanut kulkea häiriöttömästi.


Niinpä. Sellaiset kun ovat erikoisolosuhteet, ettei yhtä vaivaista ratikkaakaan saa häiriöttömästi kulkemaan, mutta kuusikaistaista moottoritietä mahtuu kapeimmallekin kannakselle ilman tunnelin tunnelia.




> Kampin bussiterminaalin ja länsiväylän ja keskustan välisten sisääntuloväylien kapasiteetti uhkaa loppua jos Espooseen rakannetan enemmän asuntoja ja työpaikkoja ja jos metroa ei olisi päätetty rakentaa.


Ja lisää erikoisolosuhteista johtuvia ratkaisuja, kun kaikkien linjojen pitää viedä samalle päätepysäkille, ja vielä kalliille sellaiselle, vaikka heilurilinjat olisi kuinka tahansa paljon halvempia. Jos Espoon kaduille mahtuu metron liityntälinjat vuonna 2030, niin miksei mahtuisi sama määrä busseja suorina linjoina? Onko tosiaan ainoa keino saada Länsiväylälle lisää kapasiteettia muuttamalla bussikaistat tavallisiksi ja siirtää joukkolikennematkustajat miljardilla maan alle? Eikö tosiaankaan parempi ratkaisu olisi ollut yksinkertaisesti vain vähentää henkilöautoilijoiden määrää? Tämähän kuuluu jo pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien kestävän kehityksen ohjelmiinkin, mutta taitaa olla vain sananhelinää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niinpä. Sellaiset kun ovat erikoisolosuhteet, ettei yhtä vaivaista ratikkaakaan saa häiriöttömästi kulkemaan, mutta kuusikaistaista moottoritietä mahtuu kapeimmallekin kannakselle ilman tunnelin tunnelia.


Moottoritie ei kulje siellä missä ihmiset asuvat tai käyvät töissä. Se ei ole suunniteltu joukkoliikennettä varten vaan sillä kulkevat bussit joudutaan reitittämään jotta ne eivät olisi tolkuttoman hitaita, niin että ne poimivat matkustaja vain muutamalla pysäkillä lähiössä ja kaupungin keskustassa ja siten eivät mahdollista erityisen kätevää matkustamista lähiöiden välillä koska ne ajavat moottoritoetä pitkin välissä olevien lähiöiden ohi.  Metro tulee mahdollistamaan paljon nopeammat matkat esim Matinkylästä Otaniemeen tai mistä tahansa Espoota Lauttasaareen kuin mitä bussit nyt.




> Ja lisää erikoisolosuhteista johtuvia ratkaisuja, kun kaikkien linjojen pitää viedä samalle päätepysäkille, ja vielä kalliille sellaiselle, vaikka heilurilinjat olisi kuinka tahansa paljon halvempia. Jos Espoon kaduille mahtuu metron liityntälinjat vuonna 2030, niin miksei mahtuisi sama määrä busseja suorina linjoina?


Kyse ei ole Espoon kaduista vaan Helsingin keskustan, jonka ahtaus ei mahdollista bussiheiluria Espoon ja Helsingin itä osien välilä, varsinkaan ruuhka-aikaan. Busseja tulee Espoosta länsiväylää pitkin klo 7 ja 8 välillä aamulla n 100 kpl tarkoittaen 1 bussi puolen minuutin välein. Sellaista bussimäärää ei voi ohjata Mannerheimintien yli ja bussit  mahtuu nippa nappa Kamppiin jos bussi heti käännytetään pois sieltä. 




> Onko tosiaan ainoa keino saada Länsiväylälle lisää kapasiteettia muuttamalla bussikaistat tavallisiksi ja siirtää joukkolikennematkustajat miljardilla maan alle? Eikö tosiaankaan parempi ratkaisu olisi ollut yksinkertaisesti vain vähentää henkilöautoilijoiden määrää? Tämähän kuuluu jo pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien kestävän kehityksen ohjelmiinkin, mutta taitaa olla vain sananhelinää.


Sellainen politikko joka yrittää pakottaa Espoon kultahammasrannikon asukkaita luopumaan henkilöautoilusta ei istu kauan politikona. Politiikanteko on Suomessa kompromisseja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:34 ----------




> Mutta entäs ehdottamani runkobussilinja, prikulleen metron reittiä, mutta maan pinnalla?
> +tekisi tuottoa tappion sijaan
> +reittiä/aikataulua ei olisi hankala selvittää kaikenkaikkiaan jos on joutunut väärälle puolelle kaupunkia ja on tarve päästä kotiin
> +edullisempi liikennöidä kuin erillisiä yöbusseja / metroa
> +samat tutut liityntälinjat kulkisivat kellon ympäri
> +turvallisempi


Viitaten äskeiseen vastaukseen, niin päiväsaikaan ei sellainen määrä busseja mahdu Helsingin keskustan läpi ajamaan mutta yöaikaan sellainen vähintään pitäisi saada kulkemaan jos metron liikenöintiaikaa ei pidennetä kun länsimetro valmistuu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metro tulee mahdollistamaan paljon nopeammat matkat esim Matinkylästä Otaniemeen tai mistä tahansa Espoota Lauttasaareen kuin mitä bussit nyt.


Kaikkihan on menossa Matinkylästä otaniemeen tai muualta Espoosta Lauttasaareen, kaupunkiseudun napaan...?

Minua kiinnostaisi ainakin päästä parhaiten Matinkylästä kantakaupunkiin (tai päinvastoin), ja etenkin talvisin mahdollisimman vähällä kävelyllä. Vuosien ajan tämä aikoinaan toimi kohdallani loistavasti käyttäen kasin ratikkaa ja busseja 112 ja 132, vaihtoehtoisesti pelkästään bussia 503. Ei paljon kiinnostanut metro-bussi -matkat ja pitemmät patikoinnit loskassa, kun vaihtoehtona tarjottiin ovelta-ovelle -palvelua samaan hintaan.



> Kyse ei ole Espoon kaduista vaan Helsingin keskustan, jonka ahtaus ei mahdollista bussiheiluria Espoon ja Helsingin itä osien välilä, varsinkaan ruuhka-aikaan.


Tätä ei voi ratkaista kuin miljardin euron junatunnelilla?

Muistaakseni Helsinkiin suunniteltiin jossain vaiheessa satojen miljoonien hintaista autotunnelia. Busseille keskustasta tai Kampista Länsiväylälle tämä ei kai sitten olisi ollut mahdollista (eipä tietenkään, kun kyse ei ole espoolaisten autoista, vaan rahvaan joukkoliikenteestä)?



> Politiikanteko on Suomessa kompromisseja.


Länsimetron tapauksessa ei kompromissista ole kyse. Se runnottiin läpi -60-luvun asenteilla ilman kyseenalaistamista.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kaikenlaiset bussiheilurit voisivat myöhäisiltaan tai yöaikaan olla ihan hyviä ratkaisuja, tosin 20N:n kohtalokin oli aika ikävä, vaikka moinen linja olisi yöaikaan ollut hyvä yhdistämään lähiöitä ja baarikeskittymää Rööperissä jne.

Päiväsaikaan bussiheiluriratkaisu Espoosta on tuhoon tuomittu. Käytäntö on osoittanut, että omat kaistatkaan eivät tätä ratkaise, koska niiden käyttöä ei voida tosiasiassa valvoa. Manskun risteysten lisäkuormittaminen Simonkatu-Postikatu-akselilla ei ole mielekästä ja se todennäköisesti aiheuttaisi valtavia ruuhkia.

Länsimetron myötä on mahdollista vaihtaa Kampissa tai Rautatientorilla pohjoiseen päin menevään liikenteeseen tai yhtälailla muodostuu vaihdoton reitti Espoon eteläisistä aluekeskuksista Helsingin itään. (esim. Matinkylä-Herttoniemi).

----------


## hylje

Bussikaistoja on hyvin helppo ja edullinen valvoa tehokkaasti, jos ei ihan oikeilla poliiseilla niin kaistakameroilla. Koska Helsinki on silti henkilöautoilun ehdoilla suunniteltava kaupunki, tämän sijaan pitää käyttää kymmen- tai satakertaisia rahoja "käytännöllisiin" joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin, jotka ovat kaikkien kannalta huonoja. Rahat voisi käyttää mielummin vaikka keskustan henkilöautoliikenteen eritasoristeyksiin. Tai järjettömän laajaan ratikkaverkkoon ja sen kalustoon. Tai peruspalveluihin mummolle ja lapsenlapsille. 

Minusta on todella huonosti perusteltavaa perustaa kaupunkiliikenne pienimmän mahdollisen kapasiteetin liikennemuotoon. On oleellisesti halvempaa tehdä erikoisratkaisut henkilöautoille kuin joukkoliikenteelle, siihen kun riittää muutama eritasoristeys. Jo ihan ilman kansantalouden etuja siitä, että suurin osa matkustajista voi välttää käyttämästä varttitunnin päivässä pelkästään liukuportaissa seisoskeluun. Eivät ne ratatunnelit ihan turhia ole kun niitä kerran on rakennettu, mutta niiden pitäisi olla nimenomaan paikallisliikenteen lisäksi, ei paikallisliikennettä. Järkeistämällä nykyinen metrotunneli olisi peruskorjattavissa vaikka Loviisan nopeaksi taajamajunaksi.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Bussikaistoja on hyvin helppo ja edullinen valvoa tehokkaasti, jos ei ihan oikeilla poliiseilla niin kaistakameroilla


Sinänsä totta, valvonta itsessään on helppoa, mutta siihen ei ole resursseja. Käytäntö on osoittanut tämän, siinä missä villin pysäköinnin tulemisen kävelykaduillekin yhä röyhkeämpänä.
Vaikka ns. omia kaistoja olisikin ja niiden valvonta olisi tehokasta, ei ole mielekästä tuoda kömpelöä bussiratkaisua kuormittamaan keskustan risteyksiä. Simonkatu-Postikatu-Mansku-akseli ei kaipaa satoja uusia linja-autoja.




> Koska Helsinki on silti henkilöautoilun ehdoilla suunniteltava kaupunki, tämän sijaan pitää käyttää kymmen- tai satakertaisia rahoja "käytännöllisiin" joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin, jotka ovat kaikkien kannalta huonoja.


Helsinki on Suomen ainoa kaupunki, jossa on systemaattisesti rakennettu, kehitetty ja lisätty joukkoliikennettä. Parannettavaa on paljon ja tekemistä riittää. Jos halutaan hakea autokaupunkeja, Espoo ja Turku lienevät esimerkkejä. Helsingissä voidaan olla iloisia siitä, että meillä on lähijunat, metro, ratikat ja bussi. Muualla fokus tuntuu olevan moottoritieliittymissä. Tämä uutinen kertoo omalla tavallaan, mistä puhun.

http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/Uutis...ahemman-autoja
http://www.ts.fi/arkisto/haku.aspx?t...0,0:0:403113,0
http://www.ts.fi/arkisto/haku.aspx?t...0,0:0:459111,0
http://www.ts.fi/arkisto/haku.aspx?t...0,0:0:487706,0






> Minusta on todella huonosti perusteltavaa perustaa kaupunkiliikenne pienimmän mahdollisen kapasiteetin liikennemuotoon. On oleellisesti halvempaa tehdä erikoisratkaisut henkilöautoille kuin joukkoliikenteelle, siihen kun riittää muutama eritasoristeys. Jo ihan ilman kansantalouden etuja siitä, että suurin osa matkustajista voi välttää käyttämästä varttitunnin päivässä pelkästään liukuportaissa seisoskeluun. Eivät ne ratatunnelit ihan turhia ole kun niitä kerran on rakennettu, mutta niiden pitäisi olla nimenomaan paikallisliikenteen lisäksi, ei paikallisliikennettä. Järkeistämällä nykyinen metrotunneli olisi peruskorjattavissa vaikka Loviisan nopeaksi taajamajunaksi.


Liukuportaissa seisoskeluun ja ruuhkissa istumiseen kulutetaan Helsingissä aikaa siinä missä nilkuttavassa bussissa tai ratikassa istumiseen. Eurooppalaiset esimerkit osoittavat, että maanalainen liikenne on tehokkaasti ratkaissut liikenneongelmia yhteistyössä bussien, ratikoiden ja lähijunien kanssa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sinänsä totta, valvonta itsessään on helppoa, mutta siihen ei ole resursseja.


Luulisi miljardi euroa riittävän? Autopuolueen haaveisiin niitä resursseja aina on.




> Liukuportaissa seisoskeluun ja ruuhkissa istumiseen kulutetaan Helsingissä aikaa siinä missä nilkuttavassa bussissa tai ratikassa istumiseen. Eurooppalaiset esimerkit osoittavat, että maanalainen liikenne on tehokkaasti ratkaissut liikenneongelmia yhteistyössä bussien, ratikoiden ja lähijunien kanssa.


Eurooppalaiset esimerkit osoittavat, että maanpäällisenkin liikenteen saa toimimaan nopeasti ja tehokkaasti. Itsekin vaihdan joka arkipäivä työmatkoilla tunnelbanasta pikaraitiotiehen, koska pääsen sillä vaihdotonta tunnelijunaa nopeammin (Stureby - Alvik Strand). 

Ongelma koskee siis vain Helsinkiä. Kuka käskee rakentaa nilkuttavaa bussi- ja ratikkaliikennettä? Vai onko Helsingissä nyt sitten oikeasti jotain erikoisolosuhteita, jotka tähän pakottaa?

----------


## kouvo

> Vai onko Helsingissä nyt sitten oikeasti jotain erikoisolosuhteita, jotka tähän pakottaa?


Sopinee vastaukseksi tännekin




> korvienväliset erikoisolosuhteet.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kuten aiemmin linkkasin, Helsingissä on vähiten autoja per 1000 as. Se kertoo omaa kieltään, mutta se ei *valitettavasti saanut* huomiotanne, erikoista.
Metrovastainen trollaus on tietysti osa tämän palstan luonnetta, mutta jokainen, joka on Mannerheimintiellä liikkunut, tietää sen ruuhkaisuuden. Suojateitä on paljon ja väkeä on massoittain liikenteessä. Kadut ovat ahtaita ja sää on usein haittalisänä näissäkin kuvioissa. Jo näillä syillä jonkinlaisen bussiheilurin tarjoaminen ratkaisuksi ei kuulosta uskottavalta, ahtaat risteykset keskustassa eivät kaipaa lisää linja-autoja.

Raitiotie palvelee varmasti tiettyjä osuuksia paremmin ja onkin siksi tarpeellinen, samalla tavalla monissa muissakin kaupungeissa pintaliikenne matelee, eikä syy ole edes pelkästään autojen, vaan usein kyse on siitä, että keskustalueilla ei voida kaahata kuin viimeistä päivää ja pysäkit ovat tiheässä. 

Bussiheilurista ei siis ole ratkaisuksi Helsingin ongelmiin, vaikka bussiliikennettä toki tarvitaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuten aiemmin linkkasin, Helsingissä on vähiten autoja per 1000 as. Se kertoo omaa kieltään, mutta se ei *valitettavasti saanut* huomiotanne, erikoista.


Miksi sen olisi pitänyt saada huomiota?

Yritätkö väittää, että metro vähentäisi henkilöautoilua merkittävästi?

Et siis ilmeisesti ole tutustunut vuoden 1982 tilastoihin tai länsimetron raide-YVAan (nämä asiat on kerrattu moneen otteeseen myös tässä ketjussa).




> Metrovastainen trollaus on tietysti osa tämän palstan luonnetta, mutta  jokainen, joka on Mannerheimintiellä liikkunut, tietää sen  ruuhkaisuuden.


Tässä ketjussa keskustellaan länsimetrosta, jolla ei ole paljonkaan tekemistä Mannerheimintien kanssa, mutta jokainen, jolla on vähänkään muumeja laaksossa, tietää, ettei autoliikenteen poistoon, Mannerheimintieltä tai muualtakaan, miljardia tarvita.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Laaksoni on valitettavan muumiton, mutta kun väität, että Helsinkiä rakennetaan autoilun ehdoilla, tilasto kertoo jotain muuta. Se ei suoraan liity pelkästään metroon, mutta liittyy yleisesti siihen, että kun joukkoliikenteeseen satsataan, auto ei ole niin houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Tietysti tuonkin tilaston voi kiistää ja esittää sen vain jonkinlaisena vääristeltynä totuutena. Joukkoliikenne on monien liikennemuotojen yhdistelmä, jossa metrolla on tärkeä rooli. Jostain kummasta johtuu, että autoja on vähemmän kuin Espoossa ja Turussa, mistä lie.

Minulle ei tarvitse erikseen kertoa, mistä täällä keskustellaan. Voit huoleti pitää tiedon omanasi. Ketjussa on esitetty, että heiluribussiratkaisu olisi jonkinlainen vaihtoehto metrolle. Bussi sinänsä onkin, ja vaihtoehto oli YVA:ssa muiden joukossa.
Minä en ole väittänyt, että autoliikenteen poistoon riittää tai ei riitä jokin rahasumma. Esitin ainoastaan, että ei ole mielestäni uskottavaa lisätä muutoinkin ahtaan keskustan bussiliikennettä ja pidin käytännössä vaikeasti toteutettavana vaihtoehtoa, jossa Espoon busseja jatkaisi Manskua pohjoiseen.

Mutta kärjistetään sitten takaisin: Jos Espoon bussi ajatetaan Manskua pitkin pohjoiseen ja Postikatua/Kaivokatua Kaisaniemenkadulle, sekö poistaa autoilun ja ruuhkat? Autoilu muuttuu toki entistä vaikeammaksi ja taksit eivät pääse enää liikkumaan, ruuhka on vain sen jälkeen bussiruuhka, jossa jo nykyisin tukossa oleva Ateneumin edusta/Sokoksen edusta on vielä enemmän tukossa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Laaksoni on valitettavan muumiton, mutta kun väität, että Helsinkiä rakennetaan autoilun ehdoilla, tilasto kertoo jotain muuta.


Tilasto kertoo, että kaikki Helsingin panokset joukkoliikenteeseen ei vähennä merkittävästi autoilua. Sen sijaan on monia syitä mm. kaupunkirakenne, jonka vuoksi niin usealla helsinkiläisellä ei ole autoa. On itsestään selvää, miksi Vantaan tai Espoon asukkaat tarvitsevat useammin autoa liikkumiseen kuin helsinkiläiset.

Muistathan seuraavaksi tehdä lainauksen, jotta voit todistaa väittäneeni Helsinkiä rakennettavan autoilun ehdoilla? En muista itse näin kirjoittaneen.




> Se ei suoraan liity pelkästään metroon, mutta liittyy yleisesti siihen, että kun joukkoliikenteeseen satsataan, auto ei ole niin houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Tietysti tuonkin tilaston voi kiistää ja esittää sen vain jonkinlaisena vääristeltynä totuutena.


Tämähän vain todistaa, että Helsinki ei ole satsannut tarpeeksi joukkoliikenteeseen.

Vai onko sinulla sitten esittää meille tilasto, joka todistaa metron vähentäneen merkittävästi autoilua?




> Joukkoliikenne on monien liikennemuotojen yhdistelmä, jossa metrolla on tärkeä rooli.


Ei voi kauhean tärkeä rooli joukkoliikenteen kannalta olla, jos on tilastoihin luottamista.




> Jostain kummasta johtuu, että autoja on vähemmän kuin Espoossa ja Turussa, mistä lie.


Tuijottelehan vaikka satelliittikuvaa Google Mapsista, niin ehkä ymmärrät.




> Minulle ei tarvitse erikseen kertoa, mistä täällä keskustellaan. Voit huoleti pitää tiedon omanasi. Ketjussa on esitetty, että heiluribussiratkaisu olisi jonkinlainen vaihtoehto metrolle.


Ilmeisesti tarvitsee kertoa, koska et selvästikään lue, mitä aiemmin on keskusteltu.

On selvää, että jos nykyiset suorat bussilinjat Etelä-Espoosta saadaan heilumaan Helsinkiin, ei sen toteuttamiseen tarvita miljardin investointia. Kun kapasiteetti ei enää riitä, voidaan siirtyä raideliikenteeseen, mutta sitä ei tietenkään tarvitse vetää överiksi, vaan riittää että sen tekee vaikka 200 vuoden tähtäimellä, ei 2000 vuoden.




> Minä en ole väittänyt, että autoliikenteen poistoon riittää tai ei riitä jokin rahasumma. Esitin ainoastaan, että ei ole mielestäni uskottavaa lisätä muutoinkin ahtaan keskustan bussiliikennettä ja pidin käytännössä vaikeasti toteutettavana vaihtoehtoa, jossa Espoon busseja jatkaisi Manskua pohjoiseen.


Olen tainnut jo ymmärtää, mitä ajat takaa. Haluat joukkoliikenteen pois kaduilta, jotta sinne mahtuu enemmän autoja, eikö? Näin ainakin voi tulkita kommenteistasi.

Käytännössä tämä "bussit Manskulle" -toteutus ei todellakaan maksaisi miljardia, vaikka olisikin vaikea toteuttaa. Eiköhän vaikkapa tunnelin Erottajalta Ruskeasuolle saisi halvemmalla kuin Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan.





> Mutta kärjistetään sitten takaisin: Jos Espoon bussi ajatetaan Manskua pitkin pohjoiseen ja Postikatua/Kaivokatua Kaisaniemenkadulle, sekö poistaa autoilun ja ruuhkat?


Jaa, ettäkö metrotunneli Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan sitten poistaa paremmin?  :Smile: 




> Autoilu muuttuu toki entistä vaikeammaksi ja taksit eivät pääse enää liikkumaan, ruuhka on vain sen jälkeen bussiruuhka, jossa jo nykyisin tukossa oleva Ateneumin edusta/Sokoksen edusta on vielä enemmän tukossa.


Nyt ei todellakaan ollut kyse siitä, miten Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteellä voisi poistaa Helsingin ruuhkia, vaan siitä, että jos Helsingin ruuhkat ovat Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteelle ongelma/hidaste/este, löytyisi siihen varmasti ratkaisu, joka ei maksaisi miljardia.

----------


## petteri

> Käytännössä tämä "bussit Manskulle" -toteutus ei todellakaan maksaisi miljardia, vaikka olisikin vaikea toteuttaa. Eiköhän vaikkapa tunnelin Erottajalta Ruskeasuolle saisi halvemmalla kuin Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan.


Tuskinpa vaan. Erottajalta Ruskeasuolle tunnelin rakentaminen olisi nimittäin hyvin kallista. Oikeastaan vaan ihan pinnassa olisi tilaa, joten Cut & Coveriin pitäisi mennä, alempana ovat Pisaravaraus ja metro. Cut & Cover ratkaisussa jouduttaisiin siirtämään Erottajan ja Postitalon välillä paljon rakenteita, mm. maanalaisia kävelyreittejä. Ihmettelisin todella jos Erottaja - Ruskeasuo tunneliin riittäisi miljardi.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Minulla on esittää tilasto, josta käy ilmi autojen määrä per 1000 as. Se on sille ryhmä kova pala, koska väitehän on tähän asti kuulunut suurinpiirtein, että "Espoo on joukkoliikennekaupunki"

Jos kaupungissa on fiksu kaupunkirakenne, kertoo se fiksusta suunnittelusta. Fiksu suunnittelu on johtanut parempaan joukkoliikenteeseen, jota on eri tavoin edistetty. Tuloksena on kaupunki, jossa rakenne ja joukkoliikenne tukevat toisiaan ja takapuolen alla ei tarvitse olla koko ajan auto hyrisemässä. Ymmärrän hyvin, että tilasto ottaa koville, mutta minkäs teet, Espoo on autokaupunki ja sellaiseksi itsensä halunnut tehdä, omin päätöksin. Tilasto siis osoittaa, että helsingissä on vähemmän tarvetta/kiinnostusta autoille kun Espoossa.

Metrolla tehdään miljoonia matkoja vuodessa, kyllä se aika tärkeä on. 
Ja ne bussilinjat toki saadaan heilumaan Helsinkiin, yhtä hyvin vaikka Porvooseen asti. Tosin pitkällä tähtäimellähän bussi on kalliimpi kuin metro. Mutta kyse onkin siitä, onko heilurien luominen mielekästä vai sellaisella tavalla kuin on esitetty. Ruuhkautuneisuus kasvaa ja jo olemassaolevan linja-autokaistat eivät riitä.

Minulle joukkoliikenne ei ole fetissi, jonka täytyy olla jossakin tai olla olematta jossakin. Joskus maan päällä on parempi, joskus alla. Erehdyt ystäväiseni tässä asiassa, minä en halua joukkoliikennettä pois, metronvastustajat haluavat epärealistisia ja kömpelöitä bussiratkaisuja ja autokaupunkia.

Puhuttaessa Mannerheimintien ruuhkista (*oma kommenttisi 14.59*) totesin, että tuomalla Espoon busseja sinne, ruuhkat eivät ainakaan helpota. Se, tarvitaanko siihen kuinka paljon rahaa, on eri asia. Länsimetro ei poista Manskun ruuhkia, mutta ei ainakaan lisää niitä, päinvastoin kuin lisäbussiliikenne.
Toisekseen, autotunneli Erottajalta Ruskeasuolle olisi täysin tarpeeton.

----------


## Kaid

> Minulla on esittää tilasto, josta käy ilmi autojen määrä per 1000 as.


Autojen määrä per 1000 asukasta _Suomessa_. Tämä on aika merkittävä määritelmä (jonka olet jättänyt useampaan kertaan mainitsematta viesteissäsi), koska käytännössä tällöin verrataan Suomen ainoaa joukkoliikennekaupunkia kaikkiin niihin Suomen paikkakuntiin, joissa ei ole toimivaa joukkoliikennettä. Tämä ei tarkoita, että Helsinki olisi erityisen joukkoliikenneystävällinen tai autovastainen kaupunki - ainoastaan, että se on Suomen joukkoliikenneystävällisin kaupunki. Ja ottaen huomioon suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen taso tämä ei todellakaan ole paljoa.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä ei tarkoita, että Helsinki olisi erityisen joukkoliikenneystävällinen tai autovastainen kaupunki - ainoastaan, että se on Suomen joukkoliikenneystävällisin kaupunki. Ja ottaen huomioon suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen taso tämä ei todellakaan ole paljoa.


Mitkä kaksi asiaa ovat yhteisiä on Pisa testeille, elämisen laatuvertailuille ja joukkoliikenteen laatuvertailuille?

Ensimmäisen asia on, että verrattaessa Helsinkiä muihin maailman samankokoisiin kaupunkiseutuihin Helsinki on ihan kärkipäässä. 

Ja se toinen asia. .... Aina löytyy joku suomalainen, jonka mielestä kansainväliset vertailut ovat väärässä kun ne antavat liian hyviä tuloksia.  :Laughing:

----------


## hylje

Helsingin suhteellisen hyvä joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on hyvin selitettävissä kaupungin rakenteella, joka tiheydessään edellyttää kaupunkilaisten oleellista joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Helsingin kokoista kaupunkialuetta ei ole Suomessa missään muualla.

Helsingissä siis on joukkoliikennettä, ja aika paljon onkin. Mutta silti Helsingin joukkoliikenne väistyy autoilun tieltä, vaikka sitten maan alle. Rahalle olisi parempaakin käyttöä.

Helsinki on joukkoliikennekaupunki, kun autoiluväylät väistävät järjestään joukkoliikennettä itsensä kustannuksella. Tämä toteutuu lähinnä laikukkailla bussikaistoilla, joita harvemmin otetaan sellaisenaan autokaistasta. Itäväylällä hiljattain, mutta sekin oli vaihtoehto koko kaistan sulkemiselle liikenteen sujuvuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minulla on esittää tilasto, josta käy ilmi autojen määrä per 1000 as. Se on sille ryhmä kova pala, koska väitehän on tähän asti kuulunut suurinpiirtein, että "Espoo on joukkoliikennekaupunki"


Kerrothan nyt jo, ystävä hyvä, mitä ihmettä tällä on tekemistä länsimetron, tai ylipäänsä metron kanssa?

Espoo voisi olla joukkoliikennekaupunki, jos siellä olisi ihan oikeata joukkoliikennettä. Nyt se joukkoliikenne-Espoo elää vain muutaman alan asiantuntijan ja harrastajan haaveissa ja hartaissa toiveissa.




> Jos kaupungissa on fiksu kaupunkirakenne, kertoo se fiksusta suunnittelusta. Fiksu suunnittelu on johtanut parempaan joukkoliikenteeseen, jota on eri tavoin edistetty.


Se kertoo myös siitä, että on ollut mahdollisuudet kehittää kaupunkirakennetta. Yksi tällainen urbaanin kaupunkirakenteen mahdollistanut asia on raitiovaunut. Kun kaupunki kasvoi, se tarvitsi myös toimivaa paikallisliikennettä, eli se on tavallaan ollut pakollinen. Samoin on käynyt monissa kaupungeissa ympäri maailmaa. 

Ilman tällaista kaupunkiliikennettä Helsingistäkin olisi tullut vain yksi "Espoo", lähijunalla palveltava, harvaan rakennettu kaupungin irvikuva. Se, että junan nimi on metro, ei tee siitä sen enempää kuin lähijunan.




> Ymmärrän hyvin, että tilasto ottaa koville, mutta minkäs teet, Espoo on autokaupunki ja sellaiseksi itsensä halunnut tehdä, omin päätöksin.


Unohdit sen tilaston... Väittikö täällä joku, ettei Espoo muka ole autokaupunki?
Itse en pidä Espoota edes kaupunkina.




> Metrolla tehdään miljoonia matkoja vuodessa, kyllä se aika tärkeä on.


Pakkohan sillä on tehdä, kun lähiöistä aikoinaan vietiin suoraan keskustaan vievät bussilinjat pois. Jos metroa ei olisi, olisi pakko tehdä nuo matkat busseilla. Vaan tekeekö se automaattisesti busseista tärkeän autoilua vähentävän tekijän? (Oma vastaukseni on, että tekee, jos bussiliikenne järjestetään asiallisesti)




> Ja ne bussilinjat toki saadaan heilumaan Helsinkiin, yhtä hyvin vaikka Porvooseen asti. Tosin pitkällä tähtäimellähän bussi on kalliimpi kuin metro.


Ilmaisen asiani ilmeisesti vähän epäselvästi, koska tartut koko ajan tähän bussiheiluri-asiaan. Tämähän ei siis ole se pääpointti. Toivottavasti muille ei ole epäselvää, mitä ajan takaa.




> Erehdyt ystäväiseni tässä asiassa, minä en halua joukkoliikennettä pois, metronvastustajat haluavat epärealistisia ja kömpelöitä bussiratkaisuja ja autokaupunkia.


En ymmärrä. Olen suoltanut täällä toisinaan melko jämäkkääkin autojen vastaista tekstiä ja bussipuolen olen yleensä jättänyt rauhaan keskittyen paljolti ratikkaliikenteeseen. Näin on ymmärtääkseni tehnyt myös valtaosa näistä "metronvastustajista". Silti haukutaan bussiratkaisuista ja autokaupungista.  :Very Happy: 

Ehkä vain väärinkäsitystä...




> Puhuttaessa Mannerheimintien ruuhkista (*oma kommenttisi 14.59*) totesin, että tuomalla Espoon busseja sinne, ruuhkat eivät ainakaan helpota.


Ja minä en ainakaan ole tietääkseni antanut ymmärtää haluavani autoja bussien sekaan, vaan mielellään kokonaan pois.




> Se, tarvitaanko siihen kuinka paljon rahaa, on eri asia. Länsimetro ei poista Manskun ruuhkia, mutta ei ainakaan lisää niitä, päinvastoin kuin lisäbussiliikenne.


Yksi bussi vetää 40:n autollisen verran väkeä, mutta vie vain muutaman henkilöauton verran tilaa kadulla. Selittäisitkö, miten bussiliikenne *lisää* ruuhkia? Ehkä meillä on vähän erilainen käsitys ruuhkastakin.




> Toisekseen, autotunneli Erottajalta Ruskeasuolle olisi täysin tarpeeton.


Ehdottomasti on, jos keksitään toinen konsti saada katu vallattua enemmistölle (joukko- ja kevyelle liikenteelle).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä on aika merkittävä määritelmä (jonka olet jättänyt useampaan kertaan mainitsematta viesteissäsi), koska käytännössä tällöin verrataan Suomen ainoaa joukkoliikennekaupunkia kaikkiin niihin Suomen paikkakuntiin, joissa ei ole toimivaa joukkoliikennettä.


Hei, eipäs nyt liioitella. Tiettävästi sentään Suomessa on pari muutakin kaupunkia, joissa on toimiva joukkoliikenne: Tampere ja Turku.




> Tämä ei tarkoita, että Helsinki olisi erityisen joukkoliikenneystävällinen tai autovastainen kaupunki - ainoastaan, että se on Suomen joukkoliikenneystävällisin kaupunki. Ja ottaen huomioon suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen taso tämä ei todellakaan ole paljoa.


Samaa mieltä. Ja laajennan tämän koskemaan Tamperetta ja Turkua siten, että nekään eivät ole mitenkään erinomaisia joukkoliikennekaupunkeja maailman mittapuulla, mutta eivät sentään sellaista rupusakkia kuin Suomen pienemmät kaupungit.

Esimerkiksi Tamperetta ei todellakaan voi syyttää omakotimattojen kaavoittamisesta. Vuosikymmenet kaupunkiin rakennettiin lähinnä kerrostalolähiöitä. Tampereen ongelmat verrattuna Helsinkiin liittyvät nähdäkseni seudullisen yhteistyön ohuuteen, kun ei ole lainsäädännöstä johtuen ollut ylikunnallista päätöksentekoa joukkoliikenneasioissa. Sekä tietenkin siihen, miten valtio ei näihin päiviin asti ole ollut kiinnostunut edistämään raideliikennettä muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla (nyt vaikuttaisi olevan, toivottavasti tulee näkymään myös käytännön toimissa).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:26 ----------




> Yksi bussi vetää 40:n autollisen verran väkeä, mutta vie vain muutaman henkilöauton verran tilaa kadulla. Selittäisitkö, miten bussiliikenne *lisää* ruuhkia? Ehkä meillä on vähän erilainen käsitys ruuhkastakin.


Tuohan on se sama vanha 60-luvun ajatus liikenteestä, että autot ovat siellä joka tapauksessa, joten kun tuodaan busseja mukaan, niin ne bussit (tai ratikat) sitten ruuhkauttavat muuten sujuvasti soljuvan autoliikenteen. Taitaa ystävämme I-Tuovinen ollakin aika vanhakantainen ajattelussaan...  :Wink:

----------


## I-Tuovinen

*
1) Mitä tekemistä tilastolla on metron kanssa?*V: Ei suoraan välttämättä mitään. Se kuitenkin osoittaa, että Helsingissä ihmiset ovat päätyneet autoon täysin eri intensiteetillä kuin Espoossa. Metro ja halu ylipäätään ylläpitää joukkoliikennettä ovat vaikuttaneet asiaan siinä missä kaavoituskin. Jos Helsingissä olisi tälläkin palstalla kummitellut pikaraitiotie, olisit varmasti ulvomassa samassa kuorossa, että on pikaraitiotien ansiota, että Helsingissä on vähemmän autoja kuin muualla per 1000 as. Tilasto on myös syytä huomioida siksi, että tälläkin palstalla on esitetty Espoo jonkinlaisena uhrina, joka joko a) on hyvä joukkoliikennekaupunki b) vähintään olisi sitä, ellei Helsinki olisi pilannut suunnitelmia. Tilasto kertoo, että Helsinki on vähemmän autoistunut kuin Espoo.


*2) Raitiovaunut-metro-kaupungin kasvu j.n.e*
V: On monta kaupunkia, jotka ovat kasvaneet autokaupungeiksi. Se mitä Helsingistä _ehkä_ olisi voinut tulla on spekulaatiota. Pysytään tosiasioissa. Helsinki rakensi metron, säilytti ratikat ja kehitti joukkoliikennettään. Vastaava kiinnostus on muualla on ollut aika marginaalista. On liioittelua antaa ratikkaliikenteelle koko kunnia, sille kuuluu osansa, mutta yhtälailla nopeille esikaupunkien raideyhteyksille, jotka ovat suosittuja.

*3) Suorat bussit-Itäliikenne-Metro j.n.e*
V: Bussilinjat lopetettiin tunnetusti, koska metro korvasi ne. Alun punakorvaisen ja poleemisen keskustelun jälkeen metro on pidetty ja toimiva joukkoliikenneväline. Metro nosti joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta Vuosaaressa, asiasta on tutkittua tietoa. Metro mahdollisti vaihtoehdon autolle ja loi mahdollisuuksia kaavoittaa tehokkaasti. Bussien ajattaminen Rautatientorille oli kömpelö ja hidas ratkaisu, jossa ei olisi nykyaikana mitään järkeä. Tärkein syy on se, että vaikka bussi ajaisi koko matkan omaa kaistaa, ruuhkautuisivat risteykset, sillä jokaiselta kadulta ei voi poistaa suojateitä tai autoja.

4) *Bussiheiluri-ruuhkat-bussiruuhka*
"Tartun" bussiheiluriin, koska se on esitetty jonkinlaisena vaihtoehtona länsimetrolle tai vähintäänkin realistisena mahdollisuutena nimenomaan länsimetroa koskevan keskustelun yhteydessä, tiedät tämän itsekin. Kuten aiemmin jo totesin, bussivaihtoehto oli vaihtoehto YVA:ssa ja hyvä niin. Sen sijaan tuntien Helsingin keskustan tukkoisuuden ja ominaisuudet, en pidä realistisena sitä, että Espoon suunnan busseja ohjattaisiin Kamppia pidemmälle Helsingin katuverkkoon. On itsestään selvää, että taksien ja pelastusajoneuvojen on päästävä liikkumaan ja koko keskustaa ei voi siksikään muuttaa kävelyalueeksi. Kannatan autoilun rajoittamista nykymenetelmin: ahtaita katuja, ei keskustatunnelia, umpikujia, yksisuuntaisia ja kävelykatujen lisäämistä pala palalta.  Selvyyden vuoksi todettakoon, että Ateneumin edessä on nähtävissä bussiruuhkaa ihan ilman autojakin. Sen sijaan voisi pitää järkevänä maltillista bussimäärää, jos metro ei toteutuisi. _Esim. siis T-vuorojen ajattamista_ Simonkadun kautta Kaisaniemen suuntaan ja siitä eteenpäin. Tosin siinäkin vaihtoehdossa voimakas bussiliikenne jonoutuisi ja ruuhkauttaisi itse itsensä.

Kysymykseesi bussiliikenteen ruuhkauttavasta vaikutuksesta siis totean, että ei tietenkään bussi itsessään ole ruuhkaa aiheuttava, kuten varmasti tiesit minunkin tarkoittavan, mutta isot bussimäärät jonoutuvat keskustaan, koska risteysten valokierto, jalankulkijat,ratikat yms tarvitsevat myös slotteja. Sen sijaan hiljaisina aikoina voisi hyvinkin tulla harkittavaksi, voitaisiinko osa Espoon linjureista ajaa vaikkapa Viikkiin, Haagaan tai miksei jopa Itikseen, kun metro ei ole käytössä.

5) *Mannerheimintien valtaaminen-tunneli jne*
Mannerheimintietä ei pidä mitenkään "vallata". Kiinteistöjen hoito & huolto, pelastus yms tarvitsevat mahdollisuuden ajaa Manskua. Autoliikennettä tulee rajoittaa tekemällä käytöstä kallista, asettamalla tietulleja sekä kehittämällä joukkoliikennettä. Minkäänlaisia autotunneleita kuin korkeintaan vähäisessä ja poikkeuksellisessa tapauksessa ei tarvita. Koko seudun rahat ja tahto on investoitava metroon, ratikkaan, lähijunaratoihin, poikittaiseen bussiliikenteeseen ja fiksuun kaavoitukseen. Peli ei vielä ole täysin menetetty.

==================================
Omalta osaltani keskustelu _bussiheilurista_ on päättynyt. Espoon busseja ei tulla laajamittaisesti ajamaan Helsingin katuverkkoon ja metro on rakenteilla, asiasta on olemassa poliittiset päätökset.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei suoraan välttämättä mitään. Se kuitenkin osoittaa, että Helsingissä ihmiset ovat päätyneet autoon täysin eri intensiteetillä kuin Espoossa.


Tilasto osoittaa, että espoolaiset omistavat helsinkiläisiä enemmän autoja asukasmäärään nähden, joo. Entäs sitten? Kai se nyt on ihan itsestään selvää, että kaupungissa ei tarvita niin paljon autoja kuin harvaan asutuissa lähiöissä, jotka ovat kaukana toisistaan! Jos Espoo olisi samanlainen kaupunki rakenteeltaan kuin Helsinki, olisi metrolla jo jotain perusteluja, nyt ei ole.

Tämä automääräasia ei liity länsimetro-ketjuun mitenkään, joten seuraavan maininnan voisi mielestäni siirtää johonkin asiaa käsittelevään ketjuun.




> On monta kaupunkia, jotka ovat kasvaneet autokaupungeiksi. Se mitä Helsingistä _ehkä_ olisi voinut tulla on spekulaatiota. Pysytään tosiasioissa. Helsinki rakensi metron, säilytti ratikat ja kehitti joukkoliikennettään.


Tosiasia on, että Espoo ei ole kovinkaan kaupunkimainen eikä täten verrattavissa Helsinkiin. Ei, vaikka sielläkin on oma metronsa eli lähijunat. Luulisi, että aiheesta keskusteleva käsittää, että Helsingin metro, joka avattiin 1982, ei ole pahemmin vaikuttanut Helsingin kaupungistumiseen.




> Bussilinjat lopetettiin tunnetusti, koska metro korvasi ne.


Ei korvannut, vaan tuli niiden jatkoksi. Muutenhan liityntäbusseja ei tarvittaisi laisinkaan. Metro on systeemi, jossa keskustan katujen alta syötetään porukkaa junalla idän busseihin tai busseista kaupunkiin menevään junaan. Vain kolmasosa käyttää käyttää metroa vaihdottomasti ja näistäkin valtaosa joutuu kävelemään sen vuoksi pidemmän matkan. Nyt samoin on käymässä lännessä, vaikka kuinka fanaattisesti toista väitettäisiin. Tätä on turhaa kerrata täällä vuodesta toiseen. Keskustelu junnaa paikoillaan, kun toinen ei vähääkään välitä lukea, mitä aiemmin on kirjoitettu tässä ja monessa muussa ketjussa.




> "Tartun" bussiheiluriin, koska se on esitetty jonkinlaisena vaihtoehtona länsimetrolle tai vähintäänkin realistisena mahdollisuutena nimenomaan länsimetroa koskevan keskustelun yhteydessä, tiedät tämän itsekin.


Tiedän, että tämä oli yksi vaihtoehdoista, mutta sitä ei esitetty kovinkaan realistisena, kuten ei pikaraitiotietä tai kombimetroakaan.

Luulisi jo kaikkien ymmärtävän, että ne muutama kymmenen tuhatta matkustajaa mahtuvat metroa kevyempiin kuljetusvälineisiin myös lähivuosikymmeninäkin, ja että miljardin tunneli peltolähiöihin on liioittelua. Tästäkin on keskusteltu satojen viestien verran foorumilla.




> Kuten aiemmin jo totesin, bussivaihtoehto oli vaihtoehto YVA:ssa ja hyvä niin. Sen sijaan tuntien Helsingin keskustan tukkoisuuden ja ominaisuudet, en pidä realistisena sitä, että Espoon suunnan busseja ohjattaisiin Kamppia pidemmälle Helsingin katuverkkoon.


Et pidäkään, koska taidat pitää itsestäänselvyytenä sitä, että kaupungin kadut tukitaan henkilöautoilla. Tämä on valitettavasti yleistä eikä asenne näytä olevan muuttumassa vielä kymmeniin vuosiin.




> On itsestään selvää, että taksien ja pelastusajoneuvojen on päästävä liikkumaan ja koko keskustaa ei voi siksikään muuttaa kävelyalueeksi.


Hah! Juuri helsinkiläinen ratikkaratahan tämän mahdollistaa! 
Yrittäköön sitten ahtaa pelastusajoneuvoja ja takseja metrotunneliin!  :Very Happy: 




> Kannatan autoilun rajoittamista nykymenetelmin: ahtaita katuja, ei keskustatunnelia, umpikujia, yksisuuntaisia ja kävelykatujen lisäämistä pala palalta.


Tähän ei todellakaan auta se, että joukkoliikenne laitetaan maan alle hinnalla millä hyvänsä, vaan se päin vastoin syventää jo vallitsevia mielisiä asenteita.




> Kysymykseesi bussiliikenteen ruuhkauttavasta vaikutuksesta siis totean, että ei tietenkään bussi itsessään ole ruuhkaa aiheuttava, kuten varmasti tiesit minunkin tarkoittavan, mutta isot bussimäärät jonoutuvat keskustaan, koska risteysten valokierto, jalankulkijat,ratikat yms tarvitsevat myös slotteja.


On olemassa paljon esimerkkejä kaupungeista, joissa bussit kulkevat minuutilleen aikataulussa, eivät jonoudu tai jää valoihin seisoskelemaan. Niistä esimerkeistä, joita itse olen nähnyt, pidän parhaana Berliiniä. Jos niinkin suuressa kaupungissa saadaan massiivinen bussiverkko toimimaan, en uskoisi sen olevan Helsingissäkään mahdotonta.




> Mannerheimintietä ei pidä mitenkään "vallata". Kiinteistöjen hoito & huolto, pelastus yms tarvitsevat mahdollisuuden ajaa Manskua.


Miksi ihmeessä ei voi vain tehdä selviä sääntöjä, kuka saa ajaa, milloin saa ajaa, ja minne saa ajaa? Kalliit ja modernit ratkaisut eivät aina välttämättä ole sen tehokkaampia kuin perinteisetkään.




> Minkäänlaisia autotunneleita kuin korkeintaan vähäisessä ja poikkeuksellisessa tapauksessa ei tarvita.


Ennemmin auto- kuin joukkoliikennetunneleita. Ja niin, että ne autoilijat maksaa niistä. Siinä vaiheessa, kun se miljardin lasku laitetaankin Espoolaisen bemarikuskin tuulilasiin, voipi joukkoliikenne oikeasti alkaa houkuttelemaan. Nythän niille, jotka joukkoliikenteestä ja hankinnoista maksaa, ei anneta muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin oma auto. Ei ihmekään, että Raide-YVA lupailee korkeintaan 0,5 % vähennystä autoliikenteeseen Helsingin ja Espoon rajalla.




> Koko seudun rahat ja tahto on investoitava metroon, ratikkaan, lähijunaratoihin, poikittaiseen bussiliikenteeseen ja fiksuun kaavoitukseen. Peli ei vielä ole täysin menetetty.


Kyllä se valitettavasti taitaa olla, koska vain sitä rahaa syydetään kehnoon joukkoliikenteeseen ilman minkään laista tahtoa tai järkeä.

----------


## petteri

> On olemassa paljon esimerkkejä kaupungeista, joissa bussit kulkevat minuutilleen aikataulussa, eivät jonoudu tai jää valoihin seisoskelemaan. Niistä esimerkeistä, joita itse olen nähnyt, pidän parhaana Berliiniä. Jos niinkin suuressa kaupungissa saadaan massiivinen bussiverkko toimimaan, en uskoisi sen olevan Helsingissäkään mahdotonta.


Berliiinissa on hyvin toimiva liityntäliikennebussiverkosto. Mutta niinhän on monessa muussakin kaupungissa.

Berliinin liikenne perustuu U-bahniin, S-bahniin, ratikoihin ja liityntäbusseihin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Berliinin liikenne perustuu U-bahniin, S-bahniin, ratikoihin ja liityntäbusseihin.


Tarkoituksena ei ollut ottaa Berliiniä suoraan vertailukohdaksi, koska kaupungit eroavat rajusti toisistaan. Ihmettelen vain, miten liityntä Berliinissä, autoistuneessa Saksassa, saadaan toimimaan heilureina koko alueella tehokkaasti ja täsmällisesti, mutta vähäväkisessä Helsingissä se tukkisi kadut.

Nämä liityntäbussit eivät kuitenkaan ole terminaalilta toiselle meneviä, vaan aika harvat linjat jakavat saman päätepysäkin. Lisäksi Berliinissä on MetroBus-linjasto, lähinnä lännessä, koska itäpuolella asiaa hoitaa raitiovaunut.

Berliinin U-bahn on aika kevyt cut-and-cover -menetelmällä aikoinaan rakennettu linjasto, joka ei pahemmin ylitä kuntarajoja, vaan pysyy tiiviin kantakaupungin sisällä. Tätä kantakaupunkiahan Berliinissä sitten riittää. Historiallisista syistä U-bahn ei pahemmin käy Itä-Berliinissä, vaan sama asia hoidetaan pinnalla ratikoin.

S-bahn vastaa Helsingin metroa ja lähijunia, ja se kulkee lähes kaikkialla maan päällä. Keskustan se tunnetusti ylittää silloin ja taitaa siellä yksi lyhyt tunnelinpätkäkin olla.

Ratikkasysteemejä Berliinissä on periaattessa kaksi, metro- ja tavallinen ratikka. Näitä taidetaan hoitaa tasan samalla kalustolla. Molemmat pääosin (tai täysin) itäpuolella.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

-Kuten itsekin tiedät, en ole ollut laittamassa mitään huolto- tai pelastusajoneuvoja tunneliin, vaan totesin, että täydellinen kävelykeskusta ei ole mahdollinen em. syistä. Joitain reittejä autoille on aivan pakko jättää, mutta autoilun tilaa on mahdollista ja toivottavaa kaventaa.

-Espoolla ei ole metroa, vaan siellä on VR:n lähijuna. Eteläisessä Espoossa ei ole minkäänlaista raideliikennettä.

-Liityntäbussilinjat katkaistiin metroasemille, kuten kaikki tietävät. On totta, että usean matka on vaihdollinen. Totta on myös se, että näiden väestömäärien kuljettaminen linja-autolla Rautatientorille ei ole realistinen ajatus. Bussien ruuhkautuminen ja jonoutuminen veisivät suoran matkan tuoman edun.

-On aikamoinen olkiukko väittää, että haluan kaupungin katujen tukkimista henkilöautoilla, koska juuri aiemmin totesin, että haluan autoilun rajoittamista. Kuten itsekin luit, totesin, että Espoon bussien tuominen ei ole mielestäni realistista siksi, että ne tukkisivat risteyksiä (toki siinä missä henkilöautotkin) ja jonoutuisivat. Toisekseen, ainoa mahdollinen suunta olisi Kaisaniemi, sillä Simonkadun risteys on jo nykyisellään niin hankala, että kääntyminen vasemmalle Manskua pohjoiseen ei ole mahdollista. Joka väittää, että Simonkadulle voitaisiin vielä laittaa päivässä satoja busseja nykyisen liikenteen lisäksi, ei ole perillä tilanteesta.

-Eurooppa on täynnä maanalla toimivia hyviä järjestelmiä. En ole tietoinen, että metroa vastustettaisiin muualla kuin Suomessa pienen ryhmän toimesta. Tuskinpa metro vähentää wieniläisten, pariisilaisten tai tukholmalaisten viihtyvyyttä tai joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.

-Mieluimmin investoin joukkoliikenteeseen kuin autotunneleihin. Kannatat siis lisää tilaa autoliikenteelle, hyvä tietää, tosin tätä arvelinkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Joitain reittejä autoille on aivan pakko jättää, mutta autoilun tilaa on mahdollista ja toivottavaa kaventaa.


Mutta näiden autojen reitit tulisi olla muualla kuin joukkoliikenteen tiellä. Jos muuta reittiä parkkipaikalle ei keksitä, laitetaan se autoilijain piikkiin maan alle pois katuja tukkimasta.




> -Espoolla ei ole metroa, vaan siellä on VR:n lähijuna. Eteläisessä Espoossa ei ole minkäänlaista raideliikennettä.


Ei olekaan, mutta tehokasta sellaista on monesti ehdotettu. Sitä ei kuitenkaan haluttu, vaan päättäjät ja iso osa asukkaistakin haluavat sinne raskaimman mahdollisen, vaikkei sille löydy järkeviä perusteluita. Se, että nimitys on "VR:n lähijuna", ei tee siitä Helsingin metrosta suuresti poikkeavaa palvelua.




> Totta on myös se, että näiden väestömäärien kuljettaminen linja-autolla Rautatientorille ei ole realistinen ajatus.


Nyt kun vielä osoittaisit, missä vaiheessa tätä on täällä ehdotettu, niin keskustelusta voisi vielä tullakin jotain.




> -On aikamoinen olkiukko väittää[...]


Jaa, enpäs taidakaan tähän vastaillakaan, kun olet keksinyt nämä väitökset päästäsi. Olisit kiltti ja lukisit, mitä muut kirjoittaa.




> -Eurooppa on täynnä maanalla toimivia hyviä järjestelmiä. En ole tietoinen, että metroa vastustettaisiin muualla kuin Suomessa pienen ryhmän toimesta. Tuskinpa metro vähentää wieniläisten, pariisilaisten tai tukholmalaisten viihtyvyyttä tai joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.


Sana metro ei vieläkään tee junasta identtistä muiden metroiksi kutsuttujen järjestelmien kanssa. Olen muuttanut Helsingistä Tukholmaan vajaat kolme vuotta sitten. Tätä ennen olen ollut mukana metromatkoilla Helsingissä vuodesta 1982. Voin vakuuttaa, että Tukholman tunnelbana ovat kaksi aivan eri systeemiä. Tuleva Citybanan, keskustan alittava lähijunatunneli, tulee olemaan lähempänä Helsingin metroa kuin nykyinen tunnelbana.

Kukaan ei varsinaisesti vastusta metroa Helsingissä, mutta järjetöntä rahantuhlausta kyllä vastustaa.




> -Mieluimmin investoin joukkoliikenteeseen kuin autotunneleihin. Kannatat siis lisää tilaa autoliikenteelle, hyvä tietää, tosin tätä arvelinkin.


Laitan tähän lainaukseni aiemmin kirjoittamastani tekstistä ja toivon, että tällä kertaa lukisit sen / ymmärtäisit lukemasi. Jos ei tälläkään kertaa mene perille, väärinymmärrysten ja/tai valheiden välttämiseksi, lihavoin pari pääseikkaa:




> Ennemmin auto- kuin joukkoliikennetunneleita. Ja *niin, että ne autoilijat maksaa niistä*. Siinä vaiheessa, kun se *miljardin lasku laitetaankin Espoolaisen bemarikuskin tuulilasiin*,  voipi joukkoliikenne oikeasti alkaa houkuttelemaan. Nythän niille,  jotka joukkoliikenteestä ja hankinnoista maksaa, ei anneta muuta  vaihtoehtoa kuin oma auto. Ei ihmekään, että *Raide-YVA lupailee korkeintaan 0,5 % vähennystä autoliikenteeseen Helsingin ja Espoon rajalla.*

----------


## hmikko

> -Eurooppa on täynnä maanalla toimivia hyviä järjestelmiä. En ole tietoinen, että metroa vastustettaisiin muualla kuin Suomessa pienen ryhmän toimesta. Tuskinpa metro vähentää wieniläisten, pariisilaisten tai tukholmalaisten viihtyvyyttä tai joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.


Suhteettoman kalliiksi todettuja tunneli/tasoeristyshankkeita on kyllä peruttu pitkin Saksaa Helsingin kokoisissa ja sitä pienemmissä kaupungeissa. Jopa rakennettujakin raideliikennetunneleita on poistettu käytöstä, tosin näissä tapauksissa on mennyt pieleen muutakin kuin järjestelmän mitoitus. Kuten edellä on todettu, varsinkin Pariisin ja osin myös muiden mainitsemiesi suurkaupunkien metrot eivät mitoitukseltaan ja geometrialtaan vastaa Helsingin metroa. Pariisissa vertailukohdan pitäisi olla RER, joka sekin tietysti on Pariisin kokoisessa kaupungissa tarpeellinen ja huippusuosittu. Kaupungin väkimäärän kokoero Helsinkiin verrattuna on sitten karkeasti ottaen kymmenkertainen.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Et pidäkään, koska taidat pitää itsestäänselvyytenä sitä, että kaupungin kadut tukitaan henkilöautoilla. Tämä on valitettavasti yleistä eikä asenne näytä olevan muuttumassa vielä kymmeniin vuosiin.





> Jaa, enpäs taidakaan tähän vastaillakaan, kun olet keksinyt nämä väitökset päästäsi. Olisit kiltti ja lukisit, mitä muut kirjoittaa.



-Tällaisia en ole puhunut, joten toivottavasti et enää keksi asioita päästäsi, sillä kuten jokainen lukutaitoinen näkee, totesin, että haluan rajoittaa autoilua. EN ole pitänyt "itsestäänselvyytenä" kaupungin katujen tukkimista autoilla, tosin ruuhkaa syntyy keskustaan _minusta_ riippumattomista syistä, en satu omistamaan autoa.

-Pariisin metro on toki erilainen, mutta itsessään maanalaisuus ei ole argumentti jotain hanketta vastaan, eikä missään ole osoitettu, että maanalainen ratkaisu saisi ihmiset pitämään jotain liikennettä huonona.

Bussivaihtoehto Rautatientorille oli metron vaihtoehto, muuta ei ollut silloin. Jos metro ei olisi toteunut, bussivaihtoehto idästä olisi tosiasia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tällaisia en ole puhunut, joten toivottavasti et enää keksi asioita päästäsi.





> Alunperin kirjoittanut I-Tuovinen
> 
> 
> Sen sijaan tuntien Helsingin keskustan  tukkoisuuden ja ominaisuudet, en pidä realistisena sitä, että Espoon  suunnan busseja ohjattaisiin Kamppia pidemmälle Helsingin  katuverkkoon.
> 
> 
> Et pidäkään, koska *taidat* pitää itsestäänselvyytenä sitä, että kaupungin kadut tukitaan henkilöautoilla.


Vertailun vuoksi:




> Kannatat siis lisää tilaa autoliikenteelle, hyvä tietää, tosin tätä arvelinkin.


Näistä toinen on arvelua, toinen väittämä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:51 ----------




> EN ole pitänyt "itsestäänselvyytenä" kaupungin katujen tukkimista autoilla, tosin ruuhkaa syntyy keskustaan _minusta_ riippumattomista syistä, en satu omistamaan autoa.


Tekstistäsi saa helposti sen käsityksen, ettei mielestäsi ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin laittaa bussit tukkoisen autoliikenteen sekaan. Vaikka olet kirjoittanut haluavasi rajoittaa autoilua, olet myös kirjoittanut sen puolesta, että joukkoliikenne väistyisi autoliikenteen tieltä maan alle. Tämä on hieman ristiriitaista ja sen vuoksi olen ehkä käsittänyt väärin.

Itse olen ehdottanut päinvastaista, eli että autoliikenne siirtyisi autoilijoiden kustannuksella pois joukkoliikenteen tieltä. Tällöin ei olisi niitä tukkoisia katuja estämässä bussi- tai ratikkaheilureita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> -Liityntäbussilinjat katkaistiin metroasemille, kuten kaikki tietävät. On totta, että usean matka on vaihdollinen. Totta on myös se, että näiden väestömäärien kuljettaminen linja-autolla Rautatientorille ei ole realistinen ajatus. Bussien ruuhkautuminen ja jonoutuminen veisivät suoran matkan tuoman edun.


Totta on myös se, ettei idästä tehtäisi Helsingin keskustaan niin paljon joukkoliikennematkoja kuin nyt, jos yhden ainoan metroradan sijasta olisi joukkoliikenteen verkko. Verkko tarjoaa suoria yhteyksiä eri puolille aluetta, metrorata ainoastaan yhden yhteyden. Muualle haluavien joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien on pakko käydä kiertämässä keskustan kautta.

Kun verrataan Itä-Helsinkiä ja Etelä-Espoota, ne ovat suunnilleen samankokoiset alueet, joissa on rakennuksia ja ihmisiä suunnilleen saman verran. Metro tuo keskustaan noin 11.000 matkustajaa ruuhkatunnin aikana, Espoon bussit 4500. Selityksiä sille, miksi on näin, näkee vaikka Raide-YVA:sta: Joukkoliikenne jakautuu Espoossa muihnkin suuntiin kun Kampin bussiasemalle.

Osin tämä jakautuminen johtuu Espoon politiikasta suosia ja houkutella alueelleen yrityksiä. Sen ansiosta ja seurauksena kaupunkirakenne on sekoittuneempi (ja terveempi) kuin Itä-Helsingissä, jota Helsinki on alusta saakka kehittänyt asumalähiöryppäänä, josta on tarkoitus tulla töihin kantakaupunkiin. Tähän tavoitteeseen yksi metrorata sopii hyvin, mutta espoolaseen sekoittuneeseen kaupunkirakenteeseen yksi metrorata ei sovi. Bussiverkko sopii, koska sellainen voi tarjota yhteyksiä kaikkialle, joskin autokaupunkikaavoitus haittaa bussilinjastonkin toteuttamista.

Sen, minkälaisia liikennevirtoja seudulla tarvitaan, näkee tieliikenteen liikennemääräkartoista. Koska autolla pääsee kaikkialle, autoliikenteen suunnat ja määrät osoittavat, mihin halutaan päästä. Joukkoliikenteen liikennevirrat osoittavat ainoastaan, mihin halutaan päästä niistä paikoista, joihin joukkoliikenteellä pääsee. Edelleen joukkoliikenteen liikennevirrat osoittavat, minkälaisia reittejä joukkoliikenne palvelee parhaiten, ei sitä, minkälaisia reittejä ihmiset haluaisivat käyttää, jos se olisi mahdollista.

Jos nyt tähän vastataan, että pääseehän Itä-Helsingistä joukkoliikenteellä muihinkin suuntiin kuin metrolla keskustaan, niin totean valmiiksi, että käytännössä ei pääse, koska palvelu on jokseenkin kehnoa. Foorumilla on keskusteltu mm. Pasilaan johtavien linjojen 58/59 ongelmista. 550 vie kantakaupungin pohjoispuolelle, mutta jos pitää päästä pidemmälle kuin kävelyetäisyydelle 550:n pysäkeistä, päätyy tyypilliseen arpapeliin siitä, milloin, minne, minkälaisella vaihto-odotuksella ja miltä 550:n pysäkiltä pitäisi jatkoyhteys hoitaa.

Ihan vain esimerkkeinä: Joukkoliikenteelläkin voisi Itä-Helsingistä päästä Pasilaan 20 minuutissa mennäkseen junalle. Mutta sopimattomien vaihtojen, pitkien vuorovälien ja bussien epäluotettavuuden vuoksi on parasta lähteä 40 minuuttia ennen juan lähtöä ja mennä metrolla Rautatieasemalle noustaksen junaan 5 min aikaisemmin kuin olisi tarpeen Pasilassa. Tai matka lentokentälle. Se voisi hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä mennä 30 minuutissa, mutta nyt se kestää bussilla tunnin. Tiheämmällä vuorovälillä sekä vähemmällä vaihdon kävelymatkalla ja odotuksella pääsee samassa ajassa Kurvin kautta metrosta bussiin vaihtaen.

Molemmat esimerkit edellä ovat matkoja, joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä keskustaan kulkevan metron kanssa, mutta yksipuolinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä pakottaa sinne matkustamaan. Poikittaisliikenteen määrät ja kulkumuoto-osuudet osoittavat, että suurin osa asukkaista ratkaisee tämän hölmöilyn omalla autolla.

Joukkoliikennepuolella ei tunnuta vakavissaan ajateltavan sitä, mitä sitten tehdään, kun autoratkaisu ei enää toimi kehäteiden kapasiteetin loppuessa. Poikittaisliikenteessä pohditaan hitaita bussilinjoja ja tapellaan ainoata ratikkahanketta vastaan. Siinäkin tapauksessa 300 M on liikaa, mutta kantakaupunkia palveleviin tai sinne suuntautuviin hankkeisiin 1000 M on laskentayksikkö. Keskustelun aihe on vain se, missä järjestyksessä ja miten monta miljardin tunnelia tehdään. Ja mistä tunneleita keksitään lisää, kun kaikki nyt keksityt on saatu poratuksi.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Olen samaa mieltä, että poikittaisliikenne on huonoa. Huonoa se olisi silloinkin, jos bussit ajaisivat Rautatientorille.

Metro ja poikittaisliikenne eivät mielestäni sulje toisiaan mitenkään pois. Bussiliikennettä Pasilan suuntaan voidaan tehostaa huolimatta siitä, että meillä on metro. 58-59 kestää yhtä kauan Herttoniemestä keskustaan kuin metrolla keskustan kautta +ratikka. Tämä ei johdu Itäväylän ruuhkista, vaan Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Pasilan seudun valoista ja ruuhkista sekä tiheästä pysäkkivälistä. Yksi vaihtoehto olisikin pyrkiä vanhaan ideaan siitä, että metro menisi Pasilaan suoraan Sörnäisistä ja välissä olisi yksi asema. Se voisi helpottaa monen elämää.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Kuten edellä on todettu, varsinkin Pariisin ja osin myös muiden mainitsemiesi suurkaupunkien metrot eivät mitoitukseltaan ja geometrialtaan vastaa Helsingin metroa. Pariisissa vertailukohdan pitäisi olla RER, joka sekin tietysti on Pariisin kokoisessa kaupungissa tarpeellinen ja huippusuosittu. Kaupungin väkimäärän kokoero Helsinkiin verrattuna on sitten karkeasti ottaen kymmenkertainen.


Tosin Pariisin metro ja RER ovat tupaten täynnä ruuhka-aikaan, ja RATP taistelee muutenkin kapasiteettipulan kanssa. En tiedä onko tämä tavoittelemisen arvoinen asiaintila.

Helsingin metroa voi kyllä moittia siitä, ettei sitä ole sidottu kaupunkirakenteellisesti paremmin muuhun rakennettuun ympäristöön. Tarjolla on usein melkoista talsimista paikasta toiseen, ja vieläpä tavallisimmin vähemmän houkuttelevassa ympäristössä. Kauniitakin metroasemia maailmasta löytyy, eikä niiden rakentamisen pitäisi olla juuri kalliimpaa kuin rumienkaan, olivatpa ne sitten maan alla tai ei. Meillä on vaan haluttu valita yksitoikkoinen ja yhdenmukainen muotokieli, mikä on minusta harmi.

Tällä foorumilla on varmaan keskusteltu aikoinaan myös henkilökilometrikustannuksista. Se, että jokin ratkaisu maksaa x tai y, lienee kallista tai halpaa etupäässä sillä perusteella, paljonko sen käyttökustannusten voidaan jatkossa laskea olevan. Miljardi on tietysti paljon rahaa, mutta toisaalta metron käyttökustannukset ovat alhaisemmat kuin esimerkiksi bussien.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:26 ----------




> Sen, minkälaisia liikennevirtoja seudulla tarvitaan, näkee tieliikenteen liikennemääräkartoista. Koska autolla pääsee kaikkialle, autoliikenteen suunnat ja määrät osoittavat, mihin halutaan päästä. Joukkoliikenteen liikennevirrat osoittavat ainoastaan, mihin halutaan päästä niistä paikoista, joihin joukkoliikenteellä pääsee. Edelleen joukkoliikenteen liikennevirrat osoittavat, minkälaisia reittejä joukkoliikenne palvelee parhaiten, ei sitä, minkälaisia reittejä ihmiset haluaisivat käyttää, jos se olisi mahdollista.


Hetkinen. Eikö autoon turvauduta juuri silloin, kun joukkoliikenne palvelee haluttua kohdetta huonosti? Eikö joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso muka vaikuta auton käyttöön? Eikö tuo ole totta ainoastaan siinä tilanteessa, ettei joukkoliikennettä olisi ensinkään?

Saavutettavuus vaikuttaa myös siihen, mihin ihmiset haluavat mennä. Henkilö voi haluta Leppävaaraan tai Itäkeskukseen riippuen siitä, millainen yhteys henkilön olinpaikan ja näiden kohteiden välillä on. Tavoiteltu palvelu kun voi olla identtinen molemmissa paikoissa.

----------


## teme

> Helsingin metroa voi kyllä moittia siitä, ettei sitä ole sidottu kaupunkirakenteellisesti paremmin muuhun rakennettuun ympäristöön. Tarjolla on usein melkoista talsimista paikasta toiseen, ja vieläpä tavallisimmin vähemmän houkuttelevassa ympäristössä. Kauniitakin metroasemia maailmasta löytyy, eikä niiden rakentamisen pitäisi olla juuri kalliimpaa kuin rumienkaan, olivatpa ne sitten maan alla tai ei. Meillä on vaan haluttu valita yksitoikkoinen ja yhdenmukainen muotokieli, mikä on minusta harmi.
> 
> Tällä foorumilla on varmaan keskusteltu aikoinaan myös henkilökilometrikustannuksista. Se, että jokin ratkaisu maksaa x tai y, lienee kallista tai halpaa etupäässä sillä perusteella, paljonko sen käyttökustannusten voidaan jatkossa laskea olevan. Miljardi on tietysti paljon rahaa, mutta toisaalta metron käyttökustannukset ovat alhaisemmat kuin esimerkiksi bussien.


Säästö liikennöintikustannuksista on muistaakseni n. 10 miljoonaa vuodessa riippuen vähän bussilinjastosta, Raide-YVAsta tuosta löytyy jos joku jaksaa kaivaa. Toki se tuosta kasvaa kun bussien liikennöintikustannukset kasvaa, mutta siltikin vaikea sitä metroa on liikennöintisäästöillä perustella.

Metro niin kuin sitä meillä tehdään on kaupunkirakenteellinen valinta, ja sen hyödyt tai haitat tulee sitten tuosta, ja nuo on osittain makuasioita. Käytännössä metro on ostoskeskusten välinen raideyhteys, eli se tuottaa sellaista kaupunkirakennetta missä on ostari reilun kilometrin välein. Hyvää tuossa on se että suht harvan asutuksen keskellekin saadaan jonkinlainen palvelukeskittymä, kun kaikki bussit menee sinne ja kaupat kaavoitetaan samaan paikkaan niin kyllä se nyt jotenkin pärjää kun vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Voi olla että tämä on parasta mihin Espoossa voidaan päästä.

Huonoa tuossa taas on se ettei tuommoisella ostariverkostolla ole mitään tekemistä tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen kanssa, suurimmalla osalle asukkaita mukavan kävelyetäisyyden päässä ei ole oikeastaan mitään palveluita kun nekin vähät on keskitetty sinne ostariin. Lisäksi kun työpaikat sijaitsee vanhastaan minne lie motarinvarsille kaavoitetuissa toimistotaloissa niin ei tuo kovin hyvin palvele työmatkaliikennettä, uusillakin alueilla tuollainen malli vaatisi hyvin kurinalaista kaavoitusta joka on ehkä epärealistista. Esimerkiksi Östersundomin metron kanssa jo esiselvityksessä on sössitty tuhansia työpaikkoja kauas asemasta Kehä I varrelle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tosin Pariisin metro ja RER ovat tupaten täynnä ruuhka-aikaan, ja RATP taistelee muutenkin kapasiteettipulan kanssa. En tiedä onko tämä tavoittelemisen arvoinen asiaintila.


Pariisin ongelma on ollut vuosikymmeniä krooninen ali-investointi raideverkostoon suhteessa kysyntään. Helsingin kanssa yhteistä on poikittaisyhteyksien heikkous, mikä johtaa siihen, että keskustaan päin suuntautunut joukkoliikenneverkko kuormittuu pahoin.

Joukkoliikennelinjoja olisi Pariisissa tarvinnut lisätä jo kauan aikaa sitten, mutta sielläkin metron rakentamisen kustannukset kirpaisevat, vaikka kysyntää olisikin. Minusta tämä heijastelee hyvin metrojen ongelmia: niihin ei meinaa olla kunnolla varaa sielläkään, missä niitä tarvitaan oikeasti.




> Helsingin metroa voi kyllä moittia siitä, ettei sitä ole sidottu kaupunkirakenteellisesti paremmin muuhun rakennettuun ympäristöön.


Voi Helsingin metroa moittia myös yliraskaaksi. Pariisin metro on ratkaisuiltaan paljon kevyempi kuin Helsingin: esimerkiksi kaarresäteet ovat tiukemmat ja asemat tiheämmässä. Asemat saadaan näin sijoitettua järkeviin paikkoihin suhteessa matkustajien tarpeisiin. Siksi Pariisin metro palvelee ilman liityntäliikennettä ikäänkuin raitiotie. Helsingin metrossa suuri kaarresäde rajoittaa mahdollisuuksia sijoittaa asemia järkeviin paikkoihin.




> Tällä foorumilla on varmaan keskusteltu aikoinaan myös henkilökilometrikustannuksista. Se, että jokin ratkaisu maksaa x tai y, lienee kallista tai halpaa etupäässä sillä perusteella, paljonko sen käyttökustannusten voidaan jatkossa laskea olevan. Miljardi on tietysti paljon rahaa, mutta toisaalta metron käyttökustannukset ovat alhaisemmat kuin esimerkiksi bussien.


Tuo pitäisi tietysti laskea koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmän laajuisesti. Metro ei säästä kauheasti, jos liityntäbussit ovat pakollisia ja syövät muuten tehostuneen operoinnin säästöt.

Tässä toisessa ketjussa laskeskelin esimerkiksi kehäradan investointia suhteessa vuotuiseen matkustajaan vs. vastaava tunnusluku Tampereen raitiotien Hervanta-keskusta -osuuden osalta:




> Tiedät itsekin tasan tarkkaan, että raitiotie Hervantaan maksaa ehkä jotain 170 M€ (jos lasketaan vain keskusta-Hervanta -osuus) varikoineen. Kehärata taas maksaa 605 M€ (nykytiedon mukaan).
> 
> Jos tarkastellaan matkustajamääriä karkeasti niin kehäradalle ennustetaan pikaisen googlauksen perusteella 17 000 - 24 000 matkustaja arkivuorokaudessa (vuositasolla n. 4,1 - 5,8 miljoonaa). Tampereella Hervannan bussilinjat kuljettivat vuonna 2009 jo sellaiset pyöreästi 6,0 miljoonaa matkustajaa. Tosin tuosta täytyy vähentää yhden linjan osuus lännessä, mutta vastaavasti lisätä tilastoimattomat kertalippumatkustajat päälle, eli voisin otaksua että bussien matkustajamäärä asettuu joka tapauksessa kehäradan matkustajamäärään suhteessa haarukan yläpäähän eli ehkä 5,5 miljoonaan. Jos tähän laitetaan vielä vaikka raidekerroin 1,2 suuruisena päälle, niin puhutaan 6,6 miljoonasta matkustajasta vuodessa. Konservatiivinen arvio ja silti selkeästi enemmän kuin kehärata optimistisemmankaan arvion mukaan.
> 
> Eli vastauksena kysymykseesi: raitiotie lisää matkustajia bussiin nähden raidekertoimen verran, joka kokemusperäisesti liikkuu käsittääkseni yleensä välillä 1,2 - 2,0. Raidekerroin toki pätee kehärataankin, mutta olematon kaukojunalla lentoasemalle tulijoiden määrä tuskin pelkän raidekertoimen perusteella kasvaa huimasti.
> 
> Lasketaanpa muuten huvin vuoksi investointi per vuotuinen matkustaja:
> 
> kehärata: 605 M€ / 4,1 Mmatk. ... 605 M€ / 5,8 Mmatk. = 104...148 €/vuotuinen matkustaja
> ...


Tuo ei tietenkään ole mikään täysin objektiivinen ja/tai täysin oikea tapa tarkastella investoinnin suuruutta (jo senkin takia että eri investointien vaikutusalueet ovat erilaiset ja tämä tarkastelu rajaa rujosti ulkopuolelle paljon asioita), mutta mielestäni kertoo jotain olennaista siitä kuinka ylimitoitettuja eräät Helsingin seudun raskasraidehankkeista ovat. Jos tuo investointi jaetaan suunnitellulla kuoletusajalla, esim. 50 vuotta, niin nähdään että kehäradan investointi olisi stabiileilla matkustajamäärillä 2-3 € / matka ja Tampereen raitiotiellä noin puoli euroa per matka. Raskasraideratkaisun (metro tai lähijuna) täytyisi olla liikennöintikuluiltaan huomattavasti edullisempi kuin raitiotie, jotta sellainen olisi näillä matkustajamäärillä kannattava suhteessa raitiotiehen.

Tämä sama ilmiö näkyy mielestäni hyvin tämän sivun alalaitaa lähellä olevan esimerkin palkkidiagrammissa *Liikenteen muuttuvat kustannukset*. Jos metroa ja ratikkaa vertaa, niin metro ilman radan kustannusta on edullisempi kuin ratikka ilman radan kustannusta. Ratikan rata maksaa kuitenkin niin paljon vähemmän kuin metron rata että kun kaikki kustannukset huomioidaan, ratikka tulee silti edullisemmaksi.

Liikenteen volyymit kyllä sanelevat aika paljon kannattavuuden. TM:n haastattelussa muistaakseni RATP:n edustaja sanoi, että periaatteessa bussilinja, raitiotie ja metro ovat suhteellisesti yhtä kalliit rakentaa ja operoida, mutta matkustajavolyymistä riippuu mikä valitaan.

Argumentin vuoksi väitin joskus taannoin, että teoriassa Pariisinkin joukkoliikenne olisi voitu hoitaa raitioteillä ilman metroa. Se tosin olisi edellyttänyt että nykyaikaisen raitiotien ajatus olisi tunnettu reilut 100 vuotta sitten, ja että linjoja olisi käytännössä esim. kolme kertaa enemmän kuin nykyisin metrolinjoja. Se olisi tietysti vaikuttanut myös kaupunkikuvaan ja -rakenteeseen. Autoilu olisi jouduttu pitämään ulkona Pariisista, kun paljon useammalla kadulla olisi mennyt raitiolinja kuin mitä niiden alla nyt menee metrolinjoja. Toisaalta osa linjoista olisi todennäköisesti ollut poikittaisyhteyksiä, jolloin suurempi osa matkoista kiertäisi aivan ydinkeskustan kuin nykyään. Kaupunkirakenne olisi kenties kehittynyt homogeenisemmaksi kuin nykyään. RER olisi silti todennäköisesti tarvinnut rakentaa esikaupunkien liikenteen vuoksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ihan vain esimerkkeinä: Joukkoliikenteelläkin voisi Itä-Helsingistä päästä Pasilaan 20 minuutissa mennäkseen junalle. Mutta sopimattomien vaihtojen, pitkien vuorovälien ja bussien epäluotettavuuden vuoksi on parasta lähteä 40 minuuttia ennen juan lähtöä ja mennä metrolla Rautatieasemalle noustaksen junaan 5 min aikaisemmin kuin olisi tarpeen Pasilassa.


Jos nyt vaikka tätä esimerkkiä vertaa suoriin yhteyksiin Etelä-Espoosta Pasilaan, niin Etelä-Espoossa tilanne on vielä huonompi. Nopeimmat yhteydet Pasilasta Etelä-Espooseen menevät keskustan kautta, vaikka rautatieasemalta Kampin terminaaliin on 8 min kävelymatka.

Etelä-Espoon poikittaiset bussiyhteydet eivät ole ylipäätään mitenkään kehuttavia. Useimmilla linjoilla on harvat vuorovälit ja Helsingin puolelle tulevat linjat kärsivät pahasti epäluotettavuudesta.

Etelä- ja Keski-Espoon välillä on toki bussiliikennettä enemmän kuin vastaavaa liikennettä Itä-Helsingissä, mutta se selittyy pitkälti Vanhankaupunginlahdella, minkä vuoksi Itä-Helsingissä maankäyttö on nauhamaisempaa kuin Espoossa. Kauempana Itä-Helsingissä onkin tehokasta poikittaisliikennettä linjalla 78.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro ja poikittaisliikenne eivät mielestäni sulje toisiaan mitenkään pois. Bussiliikennettä Pasilan suuntaan voidaan tehostaa huolimatta siitä, että meillä on metro. 58-59 kestää yhtä kauan Herttoniemestä keskustaan kuin metrolla keskustan kautta +ratikka. Tämä ei johdu Itäväylän ruuhkista, vaan Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Pasilan seudun valoista ja ruuhkista sekä tiheästä pysäkkivälistä. Yksi vaihtoehto olisikin pyrkiä vanhaan ideaan siitä, että metro menisi Pasilaan suoraan Sörnäisistä ja välissä olisi yksi asema. Se voisi helpottaa monen elämää.


Metro sulkee poikittaisliikenteen pois siksi, että metroon menevät kaikki rahat ja koko joukkoliikenneverkko alistetaan siihen, että se syöttää metroon matkustajia, kun kerran suurella rahalla on luotu suuri kapasiteetti.

Aleksis Kiven kadun ruuhkat tai liikennevalot eivät ole selitys, sillä joukkoliikenne voidaan hoitaa liikenne-etuuksin niin, ettei henkilöautoilu joukkoliikennettä hidasta. Tosin etuisuusratkaisujen tekeminen vie pohjan bussiliikenteeltä, joka on kallista jo sekaliikennekaduillakin. Ja kun raitioliikenne on metron uhkana pannassa, lopputulos on ollut, ettei nykyaikaisia metroon nähden kilpailukykyisiä pintaliikenneratkaisuja ole tehty.

Kyllä varmasti joidenkin elämää helpottaisi tehdä poikittainen metro Teollisuuskadun suuntaan. Sitä vaan ei tehdä, koska se maksaa liikaa ja metroajattelun mukaan se on tarpeeton, sillä pääseehän Pasilaan metroliikenteellä yhdellä vaihdolla Rautatieasemalla (= metro + lähijuna). Sitä ei tehdä myöskään sen vuoksi, että teknisesti ei ole mahdollista liikennöidä haaraa Kalasataman länsipuolelta Pasilaan päin. Kalasatamasta itään ei ole ratakapasiteettia, jos aiotaan liikennöidä Rautatieasemalle 2,5 min. vuorovälillä.




> Tosin Pariisin metro ja RER ovat tupaten täynnä ruuhka-aikaan, ja RATP taistelee muutenkin kapasiteettipulan kanssa. En tiedä onko tämä tavoittelemisen arvoinen asiaintila.


Minusta ei ole ylipäätään mielekästä vertailla Helsinkiä Pariisiin, jossa on 1020 kertaa niin paljon kantakaupunkia kuin Helsingissä.




> Tällä foorumilla on varmaan keskusteltu aikoinaan myös henkilökilometrikustannuksista.


Henkilökilometrikustannus on tilastoarvo, joka kertoo joukkoliikenteen kustannustehokkuudesta kuljetettua reittikilometriä kohde. Mutta se ei kerro siitä, miten tehokas joukkoliikenneverkko on suhteessa sillä tehtäviin kahden pisteen välisiin matkoihin nähden. Ja kun verrataan autoiluun, pitää verrata nimenomaan kustannusta matkojen päätepisteiden välillä, ei kilometreinä, joita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä joutuu kiertelemään. Tämä siis siksi, että jos matka on vaikka jostain itähelsinkiläisestä osoitteesta lentokentälle, kiertäminen joukkoliikenteellä keskustan kautta on 2 kertaa niin pitkä reitti kuin suoraan kentälle. Kiertävän reitin kilometrikustannuksen tulee olla puolet suoran reitin kilometrikustannuksesta, jos matkan kustannukset ovat samat.

Mitä raskaampiin ratkaisuihin joukkoliikenne perustuu, sitä enemmän kilometrejä per matka verkossa tehdään.




> Hetkinen. Eikö autoon turvauduta juuri silloin, kun joukkoliikenne palvelee haluttua kohdetta huonosti? Eikö joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso muka vaikuta auton käyttöön? Eikö tuo ole totta ainoastaan siinä tilanteessa, ettei joukkoliikennettä olisi ensinkään?


Kyllä, autoa käytetään kun joukkoliikenne palvelee huonosti tai ei ollenkaan. Ja juuri siksi autoilu paljastaa, miten halutaan liikkua. Eli jos ei kaupunkirakenteen perusteella ymmärretä, millainen joukkoliikenneverkon tulisi olla, niin mallia voi ottaa autoilun liikennevirroista. Malliesimerkki tästä ja hölmöilystä on Jokeri. Sitä ei joukkoliikenneviranomaistemme mukaan tarvittu lainkaan, koska eihän sen reitillä ollut joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä 1990-luvun alussa, kun Jokerin ajatus esitettiin. Poikittaista autoilua oli yllin kyllin, ja nyt on bussilinjalla 550 matkustajia ruuhkaksi saakka.




> Saavutettavuus vaikuttaa myös siihen, mihin ihmiset haluavat mennä. Henkilö voi haluta Leppävaaraan tai Itäkeskukseen riippuen siitä, millainen yhteys henkilön olinpaikan ja näiden kohteiden välillä on. Tavoiteltu palvelu kun voi olla identtinen molemmissa paikoissa.


Ilman muuta saavutettavuus vaikuttaa. Mutta myös saavutettavan palvelun laatu. Kun kahvipaketti maksaa euron enemmän lähellä, otetaan auto ja ajetaan 5 km. markettiin ostamaan sama kahvipaketti. Tai kun kehätien risteyksen hypermarkettiin on helpompi ajaa 10 km. kuin kaupungin keskustaan 5 km., ajetaan sinne kehätielle. Joukkoliikenteellä ei lähdetä mihinkään, koska joukkoliikenteessä ei voi kuljettaa ostoskärryllistä. Eli kävelyetäisyyttä pidemmällä olevan kaupan saavutettavuus joukkoliikenteellä on ylipäätään huono tavaroiden kuljettamisen hankaluuden vuoksi.




> Etelä- ja Keski-Espoon välillä on toki bussiliikennettä enemmän kuin vastaavaa liikennettä Itä-Helsingissä, mutta se selittyy pitkälti Vanhankaupunginlahdella, minkä vuoksi Itä-Helsingissä maankäyttö on nauhamaisempaa kuin Espoossa. Kauempana Itä-Helsingissä onkin tehokasta poikittaisliikennettä linjalla 78.


Vanhankaupunginlahti ei estä autoilua Viikintien ja Kehä 1:n kautta, ei myöskään Kulosaaren sillan länsipuolelta muualle kuin mihin metro menee kaartaen jyrkästi kohti etelää.  Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon olennainen erohan on siinä, että Itä-Helsinki ja Itäväylä ovat noin 2 km pohjoisempana kuin Etelä-Espoo ja Länsiväylä, jotka ovat kantakaupungin tasolla. Kalasatamasta voisi olla oivalliset joukkoliikenneyhteydet kaikkialle Kanta- ja Pohjois-Helsinkiin. Mutta koska on vain yksi ainoa yhteys, metro, ei ole joukkoliikenneyhteyttä kuin yhteen suuntaan.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joukkoliikenteellä ei lähdetä mihinkään, koska joukkoliikenteessä ei voi kuljettaa ostoskärryllistä. Eli kävelyetäisyyttä pidemmällä olevan kaupan saavutettavuus joukkoliikenteellä on ylipäätään huono tavaroiden kuljettamisen hankaluuden vuoksi.


Itse asiassa olen havainnut, että riittävän järeillä lastenrattailla onnistuu (lähes) kärrykuormallisen kuljetus ilman suurempaa vaivaa, ja lapsi tietenkin kulkee vielä mukana (tarjoten kuljettajalleen muun lisäksi ilmaisen joukkoliikennematkan Tampereen busseissa). Meidän tapauksessa se lastenrataskuorma vastaa noin kolmea muovikassillista. Ilman lastenrattaita en olisi lähtenyt vapaaehtoisesti raahaamaan noin isoa kuormaa yksin tai kaksinkaan.

Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan ostoskärryyn menisi vielä marginaalisesti vähän enemmän tavaraa, ja auton takakonttiin vielä tuotakin enemmän (jos kohta kevyet matkarattaat vievät sieltä aika paljon tilaa: käytämme sellaisia autolla liikkuessamme koska ne järeät rattaat eivät mene takakonttiin). Mutta rataskuorma riittää kyllä.

Ja jos rattailla onnistuu kuljettamaan tuollaisen kuorman, olen varma että jonkinlaisella kuormakärryllä (mummomallinen tai muu) onnistuisi myös, kunhan kärry olisi järeäksi suunniteltu. Tuollaista vähän odottelen markkinoille jossain vaiheessa. Se saattaisi olla yksi kriittinen tekijä, joka mahdollistaa joukkoliikenteen nykyistä laajemman käytön niillekin, jotka nyt kokevat tarvitsevansa autoa ruokaostosten vuoksi.

Lähikauppa tietysti on hyvä, jos sellainen on lähellä. Pitäisi oikeastaan olla, mutta kun ei ole. Mutta pidän silti tärkeänä mahdollisuutta tehdä ruokaostokset kaupungin keskustassa tavaratalossa, jossa on laaja valikoima. Tietysti yksi vaihtoehto olisi hakea vain herkut sieltä, ja normaali bulkki lähikaupasta.

Lähikaupasta tuli muuten mieleen, että olisi tavattoman kiva, jos lähimmällä joukkoliikennepysäkillä olisi oikeasti tasokas ja hyvävalikoimainen deli-lähikauppa, josta saisi myös lämpimiä annoksia mukaan, sekä tietenkin take-away sushia valmiina tuoreina annoksina. Ideaalimaailmassa kaikki tämä 24h/7pv.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Metro sulkee poikittaisliikenteen pois siksi, että metroon menevät kaikki rahat ja koko joukkoliikenneverkko alistetaan siihen, että se syöttää metroon matkustajia, kun kerran suurella rahalla on luotu suuri kapasiteetti.
> 
> Aleksis Kiven kadun ruuhkat tai liikennevalot eivät ole selitys, sillä joukkoliikenne voidaan hoitaa liikenne-etuuksin niin, ettei henkilöautoilu joukkoliikennettä hidasta. Tosin etuisuusratkaisujen tekeminen vie pohjan bussiliikenteeltä, joka on kallista jo sekaliikennekaduillakin. Ja kun raitioliikenne on metron uhkana pannassa, lopputulos on ollut, ettei nykyaikaisia metroon nähden kilpailukykyisiä pintaliikenneratkaisuja ole tehty.
> 
> Antero


Tuskinpa asia näin on. Metro ei sulje pois yhdenkään bussilinjan perustamista Itä-Helsingistä Pasilaan, poikittaista bussiliikennettä varten on laadittu oma kehittämissuunnitelmansa. Jos nämä _kaikki rahat_  (siis ne _kaikki_, jotka menivät siis itämetroon) menisivät vaikkapa bussiralliin Rautatientorille, ei mikään todista, että Pasilan yhteydet olisivat sen paremmat. Metro on aikanaan maksettu ja nykyiset kustannukset ovat ne, joilla on jotain merkitystä. Metro on nykyisissä laskelmissa edullisempi kuin bussi. Näin ollen (jos käsitän oikein) väite siitä, että metron rakentamatta jättäminen olisi ollut jonkinlainen siunaus joukkoliikenteen renesanssille, tätä rohkenen epäillä.

Pitää muistaa, että Pasilan merkitys ei aiemmin ole ollut niin iso, mutta junaliikenteen vilkastuminen ja Pasilan kautta tehtävät vaihdot ovat nostaneet Pasilan merkitystä. Rautateiden varteen on syntynyt isoja työpaikka- ja asuinalueita metron jälkeen runsaasti. Tämä puolestaan lisää Pasilan merkitystä, joka tulee edelleen kasvamaan, kun onnistuneen satamahankkeen myötä ratapiha vapautetaan rakennuskäyttöön. Rähjäinen ratapiha tarjoaakin nyt mahdollisuudet upeille kiinteistökehityshankkeille ja täysin uuden cityn nousulle.

Ei ole toisekseen olemassa mitään "metroajattelua", vaan päättelin ihan omilla kyvyilläni, että Pasilan merkityksen kasvaesssa yhteystarvekin korostuu. Silloin on täysin mahdollista ajattaa osa automaattimetrosta Pasilan suuntaan ja sieltä edelleen Meikun, Stadionin ja Töölön kautta Kamppiin. Kaupunki muuttuu ja yhteystarpeet muuttuvat, osa alueista kasvaa ja niille tarvitaan uusia yhteyksiä. Niin tehtiin esim Wienissä, jossa metro tarvittiin Stadionille (U2) ja yksi ratikkalinja lopetettiin päällekkäisenä ja siksi, että sen kapasiteetti ei olisi riittänyt palvelemaan isoa Stadikaa. Järjellä pääteltävissä.

Modernissa kaupungissa (ja en tarkoita M. Vanhasen puutarhahimmeliä) on monipuolista liikkumista ja joukkoliikenne palvelee erilaisia tarpeita, eri tavoin. Näin ollen on täysin mielekästä ja mahdollista lisätä poikittaisia busseja, kun säteittäiset yhteydet erityisesti raskasraiteissa alkavat olla hanskassa. Tästä esimerkkinä siis jo mainittu poikittaisen kehityssuunnitelma ja tietenkin jokeri-hankkeet.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vanhankaupunginlahti ei estä autoilua Viikintien ja Kehä 1:n kautta, ei myöskään Kulosaaren sillan länsipuolelta muualle kuin mihin metro menee kaartaen jyrkästi kohti etelää.  Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon olennainen erohan on siinä, että Itä-Helsinki ja Itäväylä ovat noin 2 km pohjoisempana kuin Etelä-Espoo ja Länsiväylä, jotka ovat kantakaupungin tasolla. Kalasatamasta voisi olla oivalliset joukkoliikenneyhteydet kaikkialle Kanta- ja Pohjois-Helsinkiin. Mutta koska on vain yksi ainoa yhteys, metro, ei ole joukkoliikenneyhteyttä kuin yhteen suuntaan.


Viikintiellä ja Kehä I:llä poikittainen bussiliikenne on niin tiheää, että vain harva poikittaisyhteys Etelä-Espoosta pääsee samalle tasolle. Jos vilkaiset linjakarttaa, niin Kalasatamasta muuten menee useita bussilinjoja, joilla pääsee suuntiin joihin metro ei vie. Ottaen huomioon Kalasataman toistaiseksi vähäisen maankäytön palvelu on mielestäni varsin hyvää verrattuna Espoon poikittaisliikenteeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viikintiellä ja Kehä I:llä poikittainen bussiliikenne on niin tiheää, että vain harva poikittaisyhteys Etelä-Espoosta pääsee samalle tasolle. Jos vilkaiset linjakarttaa, niin Kalasatamasta muuten menee useita bussilinjoja, joilla pääsee suuntiin joihin metro ei vie. Ottaen huomioon Kalasataman toistaiseksi vähäisen maankäytön palvelu on mielestäni varsin hyvää verrattuna Espoon poikittaisliikenteeseen.


Poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen palvelun tarve onkin alettu ymmärtää muutaman viime vuoden aikana. Siitä, kun HKL:n silloinen suunnittelujohtaja Pentti Santaharju esitteli ajatuksensa Jokerista, on 20 vuotta. Raitiolinjan aloittamiseen bussilinjana meni kuitenkin 13 vuotta, jona aikana ei ollut mikään ongelma rakentaa 4 km metroa Vuosaareen (avattu 1998) ja käyttää yhtä paljon rahaa kuin Jokeri olisi maksanut raitiotienä. Nyt Viikintiellä on 20 bussivuoroa tunnissa (79 ja 550), ja molemmilla linjoilla ajetaan kahden auton vuoroja. Hyvä että palvelua on, mutta nykytilanne osoittanee hyvin, kumpi olisi ollut 1990-luvulla hyödyllisempi investointi: metron liikennetaloudelleisesti kannattamaton jatkohaara vaiko poikittainen raitiotie. (Vuosaaren metron liikennetaloudellisen kannattamattomuuden on myöntänyt silloinen HKL:n johto itsekin.)

Kalasataman metroasemakin on valmistunut vasta 4 vuotta sitten. Se, että siellä voi vaihtaa muualle kuin keskustaan vieviin bussilinjoihin, ei ole mitenkään kiinni siitä, mitä ympärille seuraavien 1015 vuoden kuluessa rakennetaan. Olisihan Kalasatamasta voitu palvella jatkoyhteyksillä vaikka vuodesta 1982 lähtien. Eihän Kalasataman asemaa ole tehty poikittaisia jatkoyhteyksiä varten vaan  aivan oikein ajoittaen  ennakkoon palvelemaan aseman ypäristön tulevaa kaupunginosaa.

Kehä 1 rakennettiin noin 19701980 ja Kehä 3 jo 19621965. Joukkoliikenteessä Jokeria voi pitää kehäteitä vastaavana palveluna, joka siis valmistui noin 25 vuotta myöhemmin kuin Kehä 1, joka kahdesta kehätiestä lähemmin vastaa Jokeria. Ja se neljännesvuosisata joukkoliikenteen investointirahat on pantu säteittäisiin yhteyksiin, ensisijaisesti metroon ja vähemmän paikallisjuniin.

Yhdyskuntarakenteen ja sen liikennejärjestelmän kehitystä tulee tarkastella kyllin pitkällä perspektiivillä, eli useiden kymmenien vuosien ajalta. Maantieteelliset muodot ja merenlahdet eivät ole estäneet tekemästä tilaa autoilulle. Eivät ne estä tekemästä joukkoliikennettäkään, mutta halu estää. Metro on ollut ja on edelleen päähänpinttymä ja pyhä asia, jolle uhrataan Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne ja siihen käytettävissä olevat rahat. Metron kohdalla ei tarvitse pohtia kannattavuutta millään mittarilla. On Sovittu on päättänyt, että metroa tehdään sinne ja tänne, eikä asiasta tarvitse keskustella. Eikä keskustelun pohjaksi tarvitse julkaista ehkä vahingossa syntyineitä hankeselvityksiä, jotka osoittavat metron älyttömyyden.

En minä pane hanttiin porata kalliotunneleita vaikka tuhat kilometriä pitkin metsiä, jos minun ei tarvitse maksaa niistä eikä kärsiä siitä, että on pakko omistaa ja liikkua autolla, kun joukkoliikenne ei toimi. En minä pane hanttiin sitäkään, jos lautakunnille ja valtuutetuille kerrotaan rehellisesti, mitä metro maksaa ja miten paljon vähemmällä rahalla saa parempaa palvelua tai mitä kaikkea muuta metron hinnalla saa enemmän kuin metroa, ja ne sitten kuitenkin päättävät valita metron tekemisen ja autoilun suosimisen. Demokratia toimii valitettavasti niin. Mutta uskon, että eivät päättäjämme tyhmiä päätöksiä ehdoin tahdoin tee, kun heille kerrotaan, miten asiat oikeasti ovat.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kuka on vaatinut kalliotunnelien poraamista metsiin? Missä näin on tehty?
On ilmiselvää, että säteittäiset yhteydet ovat olleet etusijalla kaupungissa, jossa on ollut yksikeskustainen rakenne. Monikeskustainen metropolialue on itseasiassa muotounut viimeisen parinkymmenen vuoden aikana, jolloin isoja työpaikka-alueita on syntynyt rautatieasemien ja liittymien varteen.

Yksi syy tälle ilmiölle on kuntien välinen kaavoituskilpailu ja halu veronmaksajille. Suurkunta ratkaisisi nämä ongelmat, tosin sitähän sinä vastustat. Ottaen huomioon Vuosaaren kehittämisen, oli fiksua rakentaa ensin metroa, koska alue kehittyi voimakkaasti noina vuosina.

Kalasataman rakentaminen johtui siitä, että alueelta siirtyi pois satama ja metroasema on palvelemassa tulevaa asujaimistoa. Entiselle satama-alueelle ei ollut kovin paljoa syytä tehdä metroasemaa, palvelihan bussi h50 Sompasaarta sen tarpeen vaatimalla tavalla. Maailman muuttuessa ja sataman muuttaessa alue kehittyy ja metro palvelee paremmin Kalasatamaa kuin mikään muu vaihtoehto. Kalasatamassa asuva on muutamassa hetkessä mukavalla ja tasaisella kyydillä keskustassa, siitä pari minuuttia lisää ja hän onkin jo Ruoholahdessa. 

On jotenkin outoa, että vuodesta toiseen saarnaat täällä raskasta raideliikennettä vastaan, en käsitä motiivejasi. Metro ei tietysti tyydytä kaikkia mahdollisia tarpeita, mutta mikä olisi vaihtoehto? Bussit? Ei ainakaan raitiotie, sillä pikaraitiotie itään ei ole ollut mikään vaihtoehto 1960-luvulla.

----------


## kouvo

> Kuka on vaatinut kalliotunnelien poraamista metsiin? Missä näin on tehty?


Tässä nyt ehkä kyseenalaistettiin tarkoituksenmukaisuutta liimailla "maailman raskain" metrostandardi "maailman pienimpään" metropitäjään. Ja selvennykseksi, tätäkään ei tarvitse ottaa aivan kirjaimellisesti. 





> Ei ainakaan raitiotie, sillä pikaraitiotie itään ei ole ollut mikään vaihtoehto 1960-luvulla.


Ei ollutkaan. 60-luvulla tarkoitus oli raivata tilaa henkilöautoille ja metro sopi tähän tarkoitukseen kuin nenä päähän. Mistään pikaratikoista ei toki tuolloin puhuttu, mutta se ei todellakaan tarkoita sitä että nykyisen kaltainen metro olisi ollut ainoa mahdollisuus korvata bussit. Lähtökohtaisesti helsingin metro ei alunperin ollut mikään joukkoliikennehanke vaan kauppapoliittinen ratkaisu, joka sittemmin osoittautui tyhjäksi arvaksi. Helsinki ei sitten riittänytkään referenssiksi oikeille suurkaupungeille, joissa näin raskas järjestelmä olisi edes jossain määrin saattanut olla perusteltu ratkaisu.

Nooh, 60-luvun sähläilyt ovat sinänsä oma lukunsa, mutta olisi tietysti ollut toivottavaa että niistä olisi jotain opittu. Metron kohdalla tämä on tietysti toiveajattelua, koska edelleenkin sitä "myydään" ihmisille perusteluilla, jotka eivät vastaa todellisia intressejä.

Se, että aikoinaan päädyttiin aivan älyttömään ratkaisuun ei loogisesti ajateltuna kuitenkaan pitäisi tarkoittaa sitä, että tässä löysässä hirressä pitäisi roikkua maailman tappiin, saatika sitten vielä vahvistaa hirsipuun perustuksia. Ennen Vuosaaren haaran rakentamista olisi koko järjestelmä voitu varsin maltillisilla kustannuksilla päivittää tarkoituksenmukaisemmaksi (lue kevyemmäksi). Tämä olisi ollut mahdollista myös haaran avaamisen jälkeen ja on vieläkin, joskin koko ajan tilanne muuttuu luonnollisesti kalliimmaksi. Vuosaaren haaran rakentamisen aikoihin liikennesuunnittelun doktriini oli kuitenkin jo muuttunut 60-luvulta sen verran, että joukkoliikenteen pääasillinen tarkoitus ei ollut raivata tilaa henkilöautoille, joten metron perustelut näiltäkin osin olivat jo ikään kuin lusittu.

Sadan prosentin kustannusarvioylitykset ja metron tunkeminen sille täysin sopimattomiin yhdyskuntarakenteisiin toki osoittavat, että mitään järjellisiä perusteluita ainakaan suuren yleisön suuntaan ei metron puolesta tarvitse esittää, siinä mielessä mikään ei metron osalta ole 60-luvulta muuttunut. Metrosta hyötyvät pienet piirit ovat vaan vaihtuneet, mutta yhteiskunta kuittaa edelleen laskun.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Uskon itse täysin, että 1960-luvulla on ollut autohulluja ideoita, joissa metro on ollut vain välikappale jonkun autofantasian toteuttamiseen. Tämähän tiedetään, enkä sitä et ole koskaan edes epäillyt. 

Kysymys on nyt siitä, että onko tätä pirua koko ajan maalattava seinälle. Metron perustelut ovat aikanaan voineet olla mitkä vain, mutta kävikö Helsingissä kuten horror-skenaariossa kuvataan. Vastaus: ei. Koko autoinnostus tosiasiassa laantui aika pian öljykriisin myötä ja hitain, mutta kuitenkin pienin askelin Helsingissä on tajuttu tämä, tosin nopeamminkin olisi voitu. Ei kukaan enää tosiaan ehdota jotain moottoritiesiltaa kaupungin läpi tai keskustan purkamista. Keskustatunneli kummittelee jonkinlaisena versiona, mutta sekin on juuttunut poliittisiseen vastarintaan.

Ei metro lisää mitenkään autoliikenteen tilaa, jos uskotaan tätä referoitua puolen prosentin vähentymää autoliikenteessä. Väite autojen tilan lisääntymisestä on siis absurdi, koska ei tilaa niemelle tule yhtään lisää. Metro tosin sujuvoittaa monen matkantekoa ja toimii pitkän tähtäimen kaavoituksellisena elementtinä ja mahdollistaa pitkällä tähtäimellä kalliista bussiliikenteestä luopumisen. Metro yhdistää aluekeskuksia toisiinsa ja helpottaa näihin suuntautuvien suurten massojen liikettä. Hajakaavoitettuun Espooseen ei millään ilveellä saada ratikkakiskoja tai mitään muitakaan kiskoja jokaisen talon eteen, kuten hyvin tiedämme. Metro siis korvaa nykyratkaisun ja samalla vaikuttaa kaavoitukseen, kaupunkisuunnitteluun ja kustannuksiin. 
Vuosaaren osalta on HKL:n tutkimus, jossa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kasvoi metron myötä.
On varmasti totta, että joku ja jotkut hyötyvät metrosta. Sama firma, joka tekee tunneleita hyötyy myös moottoriteiden rakentamisesta. Metro on pitkässä juoksussa rakennusfirmoille epävarma kohde, koska metroa tulee tosiasiassa hyvin vähän ja harvoin. Ei metron avulla voi tehdä vuosikymmenien tiliä, kuten asuntorakentamisen avulla.

Tärkein etu metrossa asukkaalle on asunnon hinnan nousu ja se, että hänen oma asuinalueensa kytkeytyy raideliikennepalvelun piiriin. Tiedän, kyllä, jo vain, että tranwest olisi tehnyt tämän kaiken joidenkin mukaan paljon paremmin, mutta enpä lähde asiasta väittämään enään.
Tramwest on haudattu ja oli omasta mielestäni järkevää, että uutta liikennemuotoa ei lähdetty tuomaan enää tähän palettiin.

----------


## kouvo

> Metro tosin sujuvoittaa monen matkantekoa ja toimii pitkän tähtäimen kaavoituksellisena elementtinä ja mahdollistaa pitkällä tähtäimellä kalliista bussiliikenteestä luopumisen.


Länsimetro myös hankaloittaa monen matkantekoa, tämä "kallis" bussiliikenne on monelle myös erittäin hyvää ja nopeaa palvelua verrattuna "edullisen" metron tuomaan vaihtorumbaan. Merkittävänä kaavoituksellisena elementtinä metro toimii silloin kun se rakennetaan muun yhdyskuntarakenteen yhteydessä (vrt. Tukholma), ei Espoossa lähdetä omakotitalomattoja purkamaan.  




> Tärkein etu metrossa asukkaalle on asunnon hinnan nousu ja se, että hänen oma asuinalueensa kytkeytyy raideliikennepalvelun piiriin.


Nollasummapeliä. Metroaseman läheisyydessä hinnat nousevat, muualla laskevat (suhteellisesti siis). 




> Tramwest on haudattu ja oli omasta mielestäni järkevää, että uutta liikennemuotoa ei lähdetty tuomaan enää tähän palettiin.


Ratikka ei ole uusi liikennemuoto, vaikka se nopeammin ja harvemmin pysähdyksin etenisikin kuin nykyiset vempeleet.

----------


## petteri

> . Merkittävänä kaavoituksellisena elementtinä metro toimii silloin kun se rakennetaan muun yhdyskuntarakenteen yhteydessä (vrt. Tukholma), ei Espoossa lähdetä omakotitalomattoja purkamaan.


Kyllä kaupunkirakenteeseen voidaan vaikuttaa myös jälkeenpäin, vaikka se ei olekaan ihan helppoa. Kun annetaan hyvällä sijainnilla oleville vanhoille tonteille vaikka e = 1,0 rakennusoikeus, puskutraktorit jyräävät pientalot ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

Kyse on toki poliittisista valinnoista. Martinlaakson radan rakentamisen yhteydessä lunastettiin iso määrä omakotitaloja. Koko Pohjois-Haagan aseman ympäristö muun muassa.

----------


## hylje

Tramwest oli käsittääkseni nimenomaan Helsingin kantakaupungin ratikkaverkon jatke. Järjestelmiä ei olisi tullut lisää, ellei ahtaimpia Helsingin kantakaupungin nurkkaratikoita lasketa oleellisesti erilliseksi avarammilla radoilla kulkevista isommista vaunuista. 

Metro sijaitsee oleellisen ruuhkaisen Itäväylän varressa, ja pian myös oleellisen ruuhkaisen Länsiväylän varressa. On totta, että metro ohittaa molemmat ruuhkat, mutta millä hinnalla? Lisäämällä molemmille väylille yleiskaistat bussikaistojen tilalle.

Tosiasiassa metro väistää henkilöautoja ja alistuu sille. Oikeasti tehokas joukkoliikenteen muoto kutistaisi autoliikenteen tarvetta ja siten voisi käyttää autoliikenteen väyliä paremmin. Vähentäisi autoliikennettä, eikä imisi vain sitä osaa liikenteen kasvua, joka ei leventyneelle autoväylälle mahdu. Kaikki tämä voi maksaa itsensä takaisin ihan ilman maan arvon kasvun laskemista kokonaisuuteen, koska olemassaolevalle väylälle rakentamiseen rahaa ei oikeasti kulu niin paljoa, tyypillistä bussia suuremmalla vaunulla matkustajamäärät nousevat ja matkustajakohtainen kustannus laskee. Bonuksena ei ole pakko kaavoittaa suomalaisittain tarpeettoman tiiviisti asemien ympäristöön. 

Ylläoleva kulkuneuvo voi olla vaikka tavallinen bussi, mutta tavalliseen bussiin ei kannata investoida pienen hyödyn takia. Samalla hinnalla usein saa vaikka ratikan.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Metro ei millään tavalla alistu henkilöautoille, vaan se kulkee maan alla, jotta sen kulku on mahdollisimman esteetöntä. Jos alistumisella ymmärretään sitä, että toinen on toisen alapuolella, niin voidaanko keskustatunnelia tukea tällä symbolisella argumentilla "autot jalkojemme alle"?

Vastaus: ei voida. Keskustatunneli ei ole sen parempi ajatus, vaikka menisi jalkojemme alla ja se "alistuisi" meille. Autoille ei tule länsiväylällä yhtään lisätilaa, jos bussikaistaa ei muuteta autokaistaksi. Toisekseen, yksi kaista voidaan varata esim raskaalle liikenteelle tai vaikkapa kimppakyytiläisille, joskin valvonta on hankalaa.

Tramwest ei olisi vienyt länkkäriltä sen enempää kaistoja, tie olisi ollut ennallaan. Joskin TW:n tapauksessakin yksi kaista eli bussikaista olisi voitu muuttaa edellä kuvatulla tavalla toiseen käyttöön.

Auto ei metron myötä ole sen houkuttelevampi, sillä niemelle ei niitä autoja enempää mahdu. Vaikka matka länkkäriä Porkkalankadulle sujuisi, tukkoisuus iskee vastaan viimeistään siellä, koska katuverkko ei yksinkertaisesti enempää vedä, ellei tehdä autoilua hyödyttävää keskustatunnelia.

On mielestäni turhaa enää tässä vaiheessa keskustella TW-vaihtoehdosta sen enempää enkä sitä itse aio jatkaa. Todettakoon, että järjestelmä ei olisi ollut yhteensopiva nykyisen metron kanssa ja että raitiovaunut olisivat olleet nykyisten hidasratikoiden seassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro ei millään tavalla alistu henkilöautoille, vaan se kulkee maan alla, jotta sen kulku on mahdollisimman esteetöntä.


Metro lisää henkilöauton käyttöä muihin joukkoliikentern ratkaisuihin nähden, koska katutilaa jää enemmän autoille kun kadulla ei ole metroa vastaavaa joukkoliikennettä. Näyttää siltä, että et tätä ymmärrä, mutta kyllä sen ymmärsivät kaupunginvaltuutetut jo 1955, kun kirjasivat asian aloitteisiinsa valtuuston joulukuun kokoukseen.

Se on totta, että 1950-luvulla joukkoliikenteen linjanopeuden nostamielle autojen täyttämissä kaupungeissa ei ollut paljon muita keinoja kuin rakentaa joukkoliikenne eri tasoon. Liikenne-etuuksien suunnittelu oli alkutekijöissään, silti jopa Suomen Turussa etuuksia suunniteltiin ja toteutettiin raitioliikenteelle. Linjanopeuden nostamiseksi Helsingissä suunniteltiin raitiovaunuille tunneleita. Tietenkin raitiotietunnelitkin tekevät lisää tilaa autoille, mutta esikaupungeissa ei sentään tarvita yhtä kalliita ja huonosti palvelevia ratkaisuja kuin metron kanssa.




> Auto ei metron myötä ole sen houkuttelevampi, sillä niemelle ei niitä autoja enempää mahdu.


Auto on metron myötä houkuttelevampi, koska nyt on katuverkolla enemmän kapasiteettia kuin jos ei olisi metroa ja sen sijasta joukkoliikenne veisi enemmän katutilaa.




> On mielestäni turhaa enää tässä vaiheessa keskustella TW-vaihtoehdosta sen enempää enkä sitä itse aio jatkaa. Todettakoon, että järjestelmä ei olisi ollut yhteensopiva nykyisen metron kanssa ja että raitiovaunut olisivat olleet nykyisten hidasratikoiden seassa.


Et näytä ymmärtävän, että raitioliikennettäkin voi kehittää ja on kehitetty. Se, ettei Helsingissä ole tehty niin ei tarkoita, ettei niin voi tehdä ja ettei niin voi tehdä myös Helsingissä.

TramWestin etu Länsiväylän kannalta on se, että metroa paremman palvelutasonsa ansiosta TramWest vähentää autoilua toisin kuin metro. Palvelutaso on parempi, koska asukkaat ovat kävelymatkan päässä ratikasta, kaikkien Helsinkiin menijöiden ei tarvitse kiertää Otaniemen kautta ja vaihtaminen muihin välineisiin Helsingissä on paremmin järjestettyä.




> Vuosaaren osalta on HKL:n tutkimus, jossa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kasvoi metron myötä.


Ei ole mitään tutkimusta, joka osoittaa, että Vuosaaressa ennen metroa asuneet käyttävät joukkoliikennettä nyt enemmän kuin ennen. Sen sijaan on tilastoja siitä, että metroasemien viereen rakennettujen uusien alueiden asukkaat käyttävät metroa. Mutta se on eri asia kuin miten metro muuttaa vanhan kaupunkirakenteen liikkumistottumuksia. Siitä asiasta on tilastoja metron avaamisesta 1982. Ja ne osoittavat, ettei suorien bussien muuttuminen liityntäliikenteeksi ja metroksi vaikuttanut mitään. Tai jos vaikutti, niin autoilun osuutta lisäävästi kohti 1980-luvun loppua.




> On varmasti totta, että joku ja jotkut hyötyvät metrosta. Sama firma, joka tekee tunneleita hyötyy myös moottoriteiden rakentamisesta. Metro on pitkässä juoksussa rakennusfirmoille epävarma kohde, koska metroa tulee tosiasiassa hyvin vähän ja harvoin. Ei metron avulla voi tehdä vuosikymmenien tiliä, kuten asuntorakentamisen avulla.


Kyllä näin, mutta metrorakentaminen tai muut miljardiurakat ovat helpompaa rahaa kuin asuntorakentaminen. Asuntojen menekki on kiinni suhdanteista, ja on kallista jättää aloitettu työmaa kesken odottamaan muutamaksi vuodeksi. Tai pitää valmista rakennusta tyhjillään odottamassa hintojen nousua. Eivätkä rakennusliikkeet tee joko metroja tai asuntoja, vaan ne tekevät molempia. Kokonaisuutena rakennusliikkeille on parempi, mitä tehottomampaa yhdyskuntarakennetta tehdään, koska silloin rakennetaan maksimaalisesti.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Jos metro ei vähennä autoilua, silloinhan kaduille ei voi tulla lisää tilaa autoille metron myötä...

----------


## kuukanko

> Nollasummapeliä. Metroaseman läheisyydessä hinnat nousevat, muualla laskevat (suhteellisesti siis).


Jos olet lukenut HSL:n Raideliikenteen hyödyt -julkaisua, niin sen mukaan nettona asuntojen hinnat kuitenkin nousevat. Samainen julkaisu kertoo muutenkin konkreettisilla esimerkeillä raskaan raideliikenteen vaikutuksesta joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuteen pääkaupunkiseudulla. Eikä sitä julkaisua voi edes syyttää metromafian tuotokseksi, kun sen tarkoituksena on perustella miksi Raide-Jokeri pitäisi tehdä huonosta H/K:sta huolimatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos metro ei vähennä autoilua, silloinhan kaduille ei voi tulla lisää tilaa autoille metron myötä...


Metro ei vähennä autoilua, mutta se vähentää kadulla olevien bussien tai ratikoiden määrää. Jokainen poistuva bussi vapauttaa katua autoilijoille.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Jos olet lukenut HSL:n Raideliikenteen hyödyt -julkaisua, niin sen mukaan nettona asuntojen hinnat kuitenkin nousevat. Samainen julkaisu kertoo muutenkin konkreettisilla esimerkeillä raskaan raideliikenteen vaikutuksesta joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuteen pääkaupunkiseudulla. Eikä sitä julkaisua voi edes syyttää metromafian tuotokseksi, kun sen tarkoituksena on perustella miksi Raide-Jokeri pitäisi tehdä huonosta H/K:sta huolimatta.


Joo, jos nyt oikein luin niin tuo nettonousu käsitääkseni selvisi niin että sen saman tutkimuksen 90-luvulta johon Kouvo kai viittasi analyysi ajettiin uudestaan 2009 datalla, ja jälkimmäinen näytti arvonnousua etäämpänäkin asemasta, tosin se oli verrattaen pientä. Ja kyllä minä tuon itseasiassa uskon, keskeinen pointti muutenkin mainiossa rapparissa oli että hyödyt realisoituu hyvin pitkällä aikavälillä jo rakennetussa ympäristössä ja niistä keskeinen on nimenomaan tiivimpi rakentaminen raideyhteyden seurauksena.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

On erittäin myönteistä havaita, että metron hyödyllisyys ymmärretään Espoossa. Länsimetron jatkoa suunnitellaan jo ja asiasta tehtänee ensimmäisiä päätöksiä tänä keväänä, ainakin lähteideni mukaan.

http://www.espoo.fi/hankkeet/?Path=1098;68844;131102




> Liikennehankkeet
> Matinkylä- Kivenlahti metron alustava yleissuunnitelma
> 
> Hankkeen perustiedot 
> 
> 
> 
> Alue: Matinkylä- Kivenlahti
> Vaihe: Alustava yleissuunnitelma metron jatkumisesta valmistuu toukokuussa 2011
> ...

----------


## hmikko

> Parhaillaan laaditaan Espoon kaupungin toimesta *kokonaan maan alla* kulkevan metrolinjan alustavaa yleissuunnitelmaa.





> Tavoitteena on, että metron rakentamista jatketaan heti rakenteilla olevan osuuden Ruoholahti- Matinkylä valmistuttua.


Rahaahan on?

Minkähänlaista rakentamista Espoo kaavailee sivulla linkatussa PDF:ssä esitetyn linjauksen varrelle? Finnoohon ilmeisesti kokonaan uutta asuinaluetta? Aika lailla on omakotitaloja muualla matkan varrella. Vanhoissa lähiöissä on tietysti reilusti tiivistämisen varaa.

----------


## Renne

Suomenojalle on käsittääkseni suunniteltu kokonaan uutta asumalähiötä. Semmoista mitä Espoo on täynnä, Helsingin esikaupunki kerrostalolähiöitä. Suomenoja on hyvä sijainti, sillä on raideliikenne, sekä palvelut vieressä Matinkylässä.

Matinkylän jatkot on kyllä täysin kestämätöntä perustella mitenkään kallioon louhittavaksi, vaan Matinkylän jatkot on mahdollista rakentaa pinta- ja ilmaratana koko matkalta. Kivenlahdessa ehkä tunneli on tarpeellinen, mutta sinnekin metron saa pintaratana. 

Pinta- ja ilmarataan tietenkin vaikuttaa paljon linjaus ja asemien sijainnit. Soukassa saattaa joutua talon tai kaksi purkamaan.

Matinkylän jatkot tulisi kaikkien mahdollisuuksien mukaan pyrkiä rakentamaan pintaratana.

----------


## kouvo

> Matinkylän jatkot tulisi kaikkien mahdollisuuksien mukaan pyrkiä rakentamaan pintaratana.


Juu, eihän se nyt käy että Espoossa painellaan urbaanisti maan alla koko matka, samalla kun helsingissä joudutaan tyytymään maalaismaiseen pintaratkaisuun.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kaupunki ostaa Otavantien ja Kauppaneuvoksentien kulmassa olevan huoltoaseman pois metron sisäänkäynnin tieltä. Kiinteistölautakunta käsittelee asiaa 11.11.2011.

http://kartat.eniro.fi/m/IXmJF

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela..._varten_L.html

----------


## vristo

Länsimetroa on näköjään päivitetty siten, että Jousenpuiston aseman nimi on nyt Urheilupuisto. Länsimetron nettisuvustolla sanotaan myös, että Niittykummun asema todellakin rakennetaan ja rahoitetaan muiden asemien kanssa.

Hyvä niin.

http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/asemat/niittykummun_asema

----------


## Knightrider

> Länsimetroa on näköjään päivitetty siten, että Jousenpuiston aseman nimi on nyt Urheilupuisto. Länsimetron nettisuvustolla sanotaan myös, että Niittykummun asema todellakin rakennetaan ja rahoitetaan muiden asemien kanssa.
> 
> Hyvä niin.
> 
> http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/asemat/niittykummun_asema


Eikö Urheilupuisto ole aika lailla yleisnimi? Joutsenpuisto kuullostaisi enemmän joltain tietyltä paikalta. Hyvä kuitenkin että Niittykummun asema rakennetaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Länsimetroa on näköjään päivitetty siten, että Jousenpuiston aseman nimi on nyt Urheilupuisto.


Nimi muutettiin jo viime vuoden huhtikuussa: http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/componen...-urheilupuisto

----------


## 339-DF

Tuttu kaava jatkuu: länsimetro nostaa asuntojen hintoja asemien läheisyydessä ja vastaavasti laskee niitä kauempana asemista: http://www.uusisuomi.fi/raha/110001-...-alue-vaarassa

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö Urheilupuisto ole aika lailla yleisnimi? Joutsenpuisto kuullostaisi enemmän joltain tietyltä paikalta. Hyvä kuitenkin että Niittykummun asema rakennetaan.


Veikkaan että se ei tule olemaan viimeinen nimenmuutos kyseiselle asemalle. Alunperin se oli Niittymaa, sitten Jousenpuisto, nyt Urheilupuisto. Olen myös nähnyt jossakin yhteyksissä käytettävän nimeä Tapiolan Urheilupuisto. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Veikkaan että se ei tule olemaan viimeinen nimenmuutos kyseiselle asemalle. Alunperin se oli Niittymaa, sitten Jousenpuisto, nyt Urheilupuisto. Olen myös nähnyt jossakin yhteyksissä käytettävän nimeä Tapiolan Urheilupuisto.


Toivottavasti tulee olemaan. Se että Espoossa joitakin muitakin kuulantyöntöringillä varustettuja perunapeltoja kutsutaan urheilupuistoiksi ei tavallisen sukankuluttajan näkökulmasta kuitenkaan hämärrä sitä käsitystä, että Urheilupuisto on nimenomaan tämä Tapiolan kyljessä majaileva alue.

----------


## kuukanko

HS: Länsimetron huhutaan pääsevän raiteille vasta 2017

----------


## j-lu

->Täysin käsittämätön uutinen. Lähinnä siis siksi, että HS julkaisee metrotoimiston propagandan vastaisen jutun.

Valitettavaa uutisessa on se, ettei HS kerro "huhun" lähdettä. Sille porukalle, jolla on havaittu korvien välissä sähköistä toimintaa, hankkeen viivästyminen ja hinnan karkaaminen käsistä on ollut melko selvää niin kauan kuin aikatauluista ja budjeteista on ylipäänsä esitetty "virallisia" näkemyksiä. Eikä tämä ole jälkiviisastelua, asian voi tästäkin ketjusta todeta.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tuo ole mikään huhu, johan se on ollut tiedossa pidempään. Louko joutuu tietysti virkansa puolesta muuta väittämään, mutta se ei muuta tosiasioita.

----------


## hylje

Länsimetron tiedotus ja eteneminen kyllä kuulostaa useiden mielestäni luotettavan lähteen mukaan voimakkaan ummehtuneelta. Ihmettelen, jos mitään merkittävää ja odottamatonta ei ilmene 2017 mennessä.

----------


## vristo

Niin, Länsimetron wikipedia-sivuillakin kerrotaan seuraavaa:




> Myös metron ensimmäisen vaiheen ulottamista ainoastaan Tapiolaan asti mietitään, jos kustannukset nousevat yli 800 miljoonan euron, ja koska rakentamisaikataulu Ruoholahti-Matinkylä -välillä uhkaa venyä.


Onko tuollainen varasuunnitelma nyt ihan varmaa tietoa?

----------


## Teme444

> Niin, Länsimetron wikipedia-sivuillakin kerrotaan seuraavaa:
> Onko tuollainen varasuunnitelma nyt ihan varmaa tietoa?


Perustuu tähän näemmä: http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...icle489695.ece
Varmasta nyt sen enempää voi sanoa. Pätkä kerrallaan avaaminen tosin olisi loogista.

----------


## Albert

Olisihan siinä ihan järkeä, että rakennettaisiin Ruoholahti - Tapiola valmiiksi ja käyttöön mahd. nopeasti.
Mutta entä automatisointi? Kauankohan se mahdollisesti viivyttää projektia.
Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin Vuosaaren laituriovia ei ole vieläkään saatu toimimaan asiallisesti. (Kertokaa, jos muuta tiedätte.)
Sitä vain kun tökkii näköjään jo alkumetreillä...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisihan siinä ihan järkeä, että rakennettaisiin Ruoholahti - Tapiola valmiiksi ja käyttöön mahd. nopeasti.
> Mutta entä automatisointi? Kauankohan se mahdollisesti viivyttää projektia.
> Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin Vuosaaren laituriovia ei ole vieläkään saatu toimimaan asiallisesti. (Kertokaa, jos muuta tiedätte.)
> Sitä vain kun tökkii näköjään jo alkumetreillä...


Kuvittelisin että se automaattiohjaus ei ole länsimetron mahdollisen viivästymisen syy. 

Automatiikka saaadaan toimimaan ilman laiturioviakin ja tuskin se uusi kulunvalvontajärjestelmä on niin monimutkainen että se ei toimisi ilman kuljettajaa. Nojaa, asiaan voi vaikuttaa se että länsimetroa varten joudutaan hankkimaan lisää junia ja HKL mieluiten tilaisi sellaisia joissa ei ole perinteistä ohjaamoa ollenkaan. Jos ensin avataan Tapiola-Ruoholahti osuus niin on mahdollista että nykyinenkin junamäärä riittää liikenteen hoitamiseksi. Mutta jos on tavoitteena avata Matinkylään asti niin on oltava uudet junat ja automatiikka toiminnassa. Jos ei ole niin olisikohan mahdollista ostaa varapäreeksi käytettyjä vanhoja junoa Venäjältä tai IVY-maista? (ks Anteron pakina  http://jlf.fi/f20/214-lansimetro/index25.html#post7819 )

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Jos Espooseen oltaisiin tehty nykystandardin mukaiset 6-vaunuiset asemat, uudet yhtenäiset 4-moduuliset ohjaamottomat junat voitaisiin automaattiohjausta odotellessa varustaa vanhan junan ohjaamollisilla vaunuilla molempiin päihin. Tekniset rajat kun ovat samat, ja vaunuväylän luulisi olevan viimeistään ohjelmistopäivityksillä ja uusilla töpseleillä yhteensopiva. 

Lyhyillä asemilla varavaihtoehto on tietysti jälkiasennetut ohjaamot.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ->Täysin käsittämätön uutinen. Lähinnä siis siksi, että HS julkaisee metrotoimiston propagandan vastaisen jutun.


Tulihan tähän artikkeliin sitten sunnuntain HS:ssa korjaava liike otsikolla _Myöhästyminen ei huolestuta_. Mutta itse asiassa korjaavaa liikettä yritettiin jo ennakkoon. Viime viikon lopulla YLE:n aikaisessa oli tj. Kokkisen haastattelu, jossa Kokkinen vakuutti, että kaikki on hienosti aikataulussa. (En löydä juttua netistä.) Vähän kummastelin, että miksi nyt pitää tällaista selittää. Mutta ehkä Kokkisella oli tieto siitä, mitä HS aikoo kertoa lauantaina.

Lauantain HS:n artikkelissa oli mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta kartassa. Yhtään työmaata ei ole Tapiolan länsipuolella. Toisaalta sunnuntain jutun koko idea siitä, ettei myöhästyminen huoleta poliitikkoja, on myös kiintoisaa piiloviestintää. Ainakin Espoossa tedetään, minkälaiset mahdollisuudet kaupungilla on rahoittaa Länsimetro Oy:tä. Ei siis huolestusta, kun vaikeita rahoitusratkaisuja voi siirtää hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

Samaa aihepiiriä jatkaa HS:n tämän päivän juttu toimitilojen markkinoista seudulla. Eniten tyhjää toimitilaa on Espoossa, jossa metrorakentamisen on sanottu olevan kannattavaa toimitilan kovan kysynnän vuoksi. Tosin hetkelliset luvut eivät merkitse mitään, vaan pitkän ajan trendi. Siinä Espoo on pärjännyt hyvin  ilman metroa. Metrokaupungissa aseman viereinen toimistotontti on Herttoniemessä jo hyötykäytössä, lumenkaatopaikkana.




> Kuvittelisin että se automaattiohjaus ei ole länsimetron mahdollisen viivästymisen syy.


HS:n jutussahan puhutaankin louhintakapasiteettin pulasta ja kovista urakkahinnoista. Mutta kulunvalvontakaupasta riidellään edelleen tuomioistuimissa ja uusia juniakaan ei ole vielä tilattu. Kahdesta loppusuoran kilpailijasta toinen eli CAF valitti HKL:n toimista juuri markkinaoikeuteen, mutta en tiedä, helpottiko vaiko vaikeutti junien toimittajan valintaa.




> Lyhyillä asemilla varavaihtoehto on tietysti jälkiasennetut ohjaamot.


Ohjaamottomiinkin juniin tulee varmasti ohjauspöytä, josta junaa voidaan ajaa etupenkiltä. Tällainen ajo on ollut yleinen käytäntö jo Docklandsin järjestelmässä Lontoossa. Mutta ihan oikeassa olet: ainoa järkevä ratkaisu on pitää järjestelmä 6-vaunuisena. Nyt tehdään kalliimpaa ja huonompaa.

Tuo ajatuksesi ohjausvaunuista 4-vaunuisten kiinteiden runkojen päissä on muuten hyvä, mutta junien lyhentäminen kesken päivän ei sitten enää onnistu. Pääteasemilla ei ole raiteita eikä aikaa vekslata junan välistä 4-vaunuinen runko erikseen. Nythän lyhenätminen tapahtuu jättämällä itäpään vaunupari kääntöraiteelle.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Tuo ajatuksesi ohjausvaunuista 4-vaunuisten kiinteiden runkojen päissä on muuten hyvä, mutta junien lyhentäminen kesken päivän ei sitten enää onnistu. Pääteasemilla ei ole raiteita eikä aikaa vekslata junan välistä 4-vaunuinen runko erikseen. Nythän lyhenätminen tapahtuu jättämällä itäpään vaunupari kääntöraiteelle.


Koko ajatus on se, että ohjaamollisien vaunujen uusiokäytöllä vältettäisiin uusien vaunujen varustaminen kokopäiväkäytön ohjaamoilla. Sellaisessa on tietysti suuri merkitys sillä, kuinka käyttökelpoinen uusien vaunujen toteutettava manuaaliohjaus on täyspäiväisesti ja miten suurilla muutoksilla sen saisi kokopäiväiseen käyttöön sopivaksi. Varjopuolena on sitten isot junat hiljaiseen aikaan, jonka tulisi olla joko hyöty itsessään tai pienempi paha kuin tuliterien ohjaamottomien junien uudistaminen heti alkuunsa.

Ja hyötynä myös se, ettei irto-ohjaamoja jää lojumaan kun automaatti tulee linjoille ja ennen pitkää mahdollistaa kokopäiväiset 4-vaunuiset junat.

----------


## vristo

Eilisen, eli aprillipäivän, yksi uutisista oli:

HS:Länsimetron rahoitus varmistui

----------


## petteri

Nyt joku mättää pahasti. Kiinassa 20-40 kilometrin metrolinja valmistuu 2-4 vuodessa toteutuspäätöksestä. Sama tahti onnistui myös 1900-luvun alun Pariisissa kun tunnelit kaivettiin lapioilla.

Miten ihmeessä Suomessa voi reilun kymmenen kilometrin pätkään mennä vuosikymmen?

Miten saataisiin kiinalaiset Suomeen opettamaan metrojen rakentamista järjellisellä aikataululla?

----------


## hmikko

> Sama tahti onnistui myös 1900-luvun alun Pariisissa kun tunnelit kaivettiin lapioilla.


Tunnelien tekniset vaatimukset ovat siitä hieman muuttuneet.




> Miten saataisiin kiinalaiset Suomeen opettamaan metrojen rakentamista järjellisellä aikataululla?


Kiinassa taas ei taida suunnittelu- ja valituskäytännöt paljoa menoa hidastaa ja turhat asukkaat voi pakkosiirtää pois tieltä tarpeen vaatiessa. Työvoimaakin on saatavilla edullisesti.

Eipä sillä, että Länsimetroa olisivat valitukset hidastaneet. Kiinaa vähän läheisempi vertailukohde tuntuis olevan Kehärata, joka näyttää porskuttavan aikataulussa bakteerimönjistä huolimatta. Kaukaa ulkoa päin katsottuna projektin hallinta tuntuu olevan selkeästi paremmissa kantimissa kuin Länsimetron.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eipä sillä, että Länsimetroa olisivat valitukset hidastaneet. Kiinaa vähän läheisempi vertailukohde tuntuis olevan Kehärata, joka näyttää porskuttavan aikataulussa bakteerimönjistä huolimatta. Kaukaa ulkoa päin katsottuna projektin hallinta tuntuu olevan selkeästi paremmissa kantimissa kuin Länsimetron.


Ei liene vaikea arvata, että länsimetroa hidastaa sekä raha että tekemättä jätetyt esityöt. EIB:ltä lainattu 450 M ja valtion lupaama 200 M eivät vielä riitä. Eikä tunnelilouhintaa ei voi tehdä ilman kallioperätutkimuksia, joita ei oltu tehty silloin, kun kun louhiminen olisi pitänyt aloittaa. Tietysti voi ostaa louhintaurkan ilman tutkimuksia. Se vain maksaa enemmän eli huonoimman mahdollisen kivilaadun mukaan ja kestää kauemmin, koska urakoitsija joutuu kuitenkin tekemään kalliotutkimukset, jotta se tietää, miten louhia.

Ja sitten taitaa olla niin, että ne Etelä-Suomen louhintakoneet ovat nyt siellä Vantaan metsien alla. RHK:lla kun oli homma hanskassa niin, että siellä päästiin töihin ensin. Katsotaan sitten, kun koneet sieltä vapautuvat.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nyt joku mättää pahasti. Kiinassa 20-40 kilometrin metrolinja valmistuu 2-4 vuodessa toteutuspäätöksestä. Sama tahti onnistui myös 1900-luvun alun Pariisissa kun tunnelit kaivettiin lapioilla.
> 
> Miten ihmeessä Suomessa voi reilun kymmenen kilometrin pätkään mennä vuosikymmen?


Kiinalaisista en tiedä, mutta ainakin Pariisin metron tunnelit on tehty cut and cover -tekniikalla. (Eli, katu on avattu, kaivettu kuilu rataa varten ja lopuksi tehty katto päälle ja katon päälle katu takaisin.) Oikeastaan metro ei edes kulje tunnelissa, vaan katetussa kuilussa. Tähän tekniikkaan liittyy erityinen etu: katu voidaan kerralla avata vaikka koko toteutettavan radan matkalta ja aloittaa kuopan tekeminen joka paikassa yhtä aikaa. Myöskin radan pohjatyöt yms. sujuvat helposti niin kauan kuin kuilua ei ole vielä katettu. 

Oikeaa tunnelia tehdessä taas töitä voi tehdä tasan vain valmistuvan tunnelin päässä. Tunneli etenee sitä tahtia kuin jyrsintäkone tai vastaava etenee. Kymmenen kilometriä ja vuosikymmen? No, siis kilometri vuoteen, eli sellaiset kolme metriä päivään keskimäärin. Ehkei tahti oikeasti ole juurikaan tätä nopeampi? Tietysti länsimetron tapauksessa tunnelia tehdään useammasta kohtaa kerrallaan ja tunnelit lopulta yhdistyvät. Toisaalta itse tunnelin tekoon ei todellakaan päästä ensimmäisenä rakennuspäivänä ja radan vetäminen tunneliin kaikkine pohjatöineen ja muineen vie sekin oman aikansa, kun työ tietysti kapeassa tunnelissa sujuu hitaammin kuin maan päällä.

Kiinalaisista en tosiaan tiedä, mutta käyttävätköhän he cut and cover -tekniikkaa? Nykyäänkin näen siinä monia etuja, joista tärkein on, että vaativuudeltaan katetun kuilun tekeminen vastaa normaalia talon perustusten tekemistä. Siihen ei tarvita erikoiskoneita ja työt osaavia urakoitsijoita riittää.

----------


## hmikko

> Nykyäänkin näen siinä monia etuja, joista tärkein on, että vaativuudeltaan katetun kuilun tekeminen vastaa normaalia talon perustusten tekemistä. Siihen ei tarvita erikoiskoneita ja työt osaavia urakoitsijoita riittää.


Haittapuolena on sitten se, että maanpinnan taso on reviksissä rakennustöiden ajan, mistä syntyy keskustaolosuhteissa rahallista ja muuta haittaa reilusti. Näistä on valitettu maailmalla aika paljon.

Länsimetrossa jotain pinta/siltaradan ja cut-and-coverin yhdistelmää olis varmaan muuten voinutkin soveltaa, mutta ratageometriavaatimukset taitavat tehdä tuonkin vaihtoehdon vaikeaksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Oikeastaan ajattelin vain Kiinan tilannetta enkä ollenkaan Helsinkiä. Sielläpäin ei tuo rakentamisajan haitta ole samanlainen ongelma. Osin tietysti ihan vain siksi, että asioita voidaan siellä tehdä eri lailla piittaamatta valittajista, mutta myös sen tähden, että tilanne siellä on toisenlainen: kaupungit kasvavat vauhdilla ja paikat ovat rakentamisen alla joka tapauksessa. Mukavintahan cut and cover -tunnelin teko on silloin, kun se voidaan tehdä koko lailla samaan aikaan muun rakentamisen kanssa. Monella tavalla Kiinan suurkaupungit muistuttavat eurooppalaisia suurkaupunkeja edellisen vuosisadan vaihteessa. Ja sanottakoon myös, että Kiinan ulkopolitiikka ja ilmapiiri yleisemminkin muistuttaa Wilhelm II ajan Saksan keisarikuntaa. Toivottavasti lopputulema ei vain ole sama, ja sitä epätodennäköisempää se on, mitä vähemmän muu maailma Kiinaa pelkää.

Takaisin Helsinkiin. Olen samaa mieltä: juurikin ratageometrian takia Helsingin metrolle cut and cover - menetelmä ei ole monestikaan mahdollinen. Ylipäätään meidän ainokaisen metron standardit ovat sellaisia, että mikään edullinen taikka ylipäätään järkevä ratkaisu harvoin tulee kyseeseen. Muistuttaisin kuitenkin, että Länsimetrolle esitettiin myöskin pintaratkaisua. Radalle oli linjaukset varattuina asemakaavassa. Jostain kumman syystä tämä vaihtoehto hylättiin. Tietenkin pintarata on jossain määrin ongelmallinen, mutta cut and cover -osuuksia strategisiin paikkoihin lisäämällä pintavaihtoehdon ongelmat olisi saatu poistettua. Tämänhetkisistä ongelmista hinnan ja aikataulun kanssa ei oltaisi kokonaan päästy, mutta pintavaihtoehdossa ne olisivat paljon nykyistä pienempiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Espoon toimialajohtaja Louko myöntää tänään  Hesarissa, että Suurpellosta tuli floppi. Mutta ei kerro, miksi. Syyttää rakennusliikkeitä kiinnostuksen puutteesta, mutta kiinnostuksen puutteellekin on syy.

Ei ole yllätys, että Suurpelto ei kiinnosta rakentajia, kun siitä tuli metron myötä varsinainen Espoon syrjäkylä. Suurpelto on keskellä Espoota, mutta kaukana kaikesta. Edes vieressä meluava Kehä 2 ei houkuta. Savipelto on onnettoman kallista rakennusmaata, mutta Louko ei anna periksi edes vaatimuksesta rakentaa parkkipaikat kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla saveen sijoitettaviin betoniluoliin.

Kun rakentajat ja aivan ilmeiseti myös mahdolliset asuntojen ja liiketilojen ostajat pitävät Suurpeltoa kohtuuttoman kalliina, Louko vertaa Suurpeltoa Leppävaaraan, Pikku-Huopalahteen ja Arabianrantaan. Niihin on sentään oikeat liikenneyhteydet, joten totta kai niissä on kiinteistöillä eri arvo.

Ymmärtämättömyyttä Suurpellon tilanteesta kuvaa, mitä heikolle saavutettavuudelle aiotaan tehdä. Uusi motariliittymä Kehä 2:lle nykyisen viereen ja johdinauto joskus ehkä valmistuvalle metroasemalle.

Suurpellosta voi rakentaa raitiotien Tapiolaan noin 40 miljoonalla, eli samaan hintaan kuin motarin eritasoliittymä. Se toisi Tapiolan 14 minuutin päähän Suurpellosta ilman autoa ja pysäköintimaksuja. Ja olisi myös osoitus siitä, että Espoo oikeasti antaa arvoa Suurpellolle.

Länsimetro siis oli ja on kaupunkirakenneratkaisu. Sillä luodaan sekä asemakeskuksia että syrjäkyliä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon toimialajohtaja Louko myöntää tänään  Hesarissa, että Suurpellosta tuli floppi. Mutta ei kerro, miksi. Syyttää rakennusliikkeitä kiinnostuksen puutteesta, mutta kiinnostuksen puutteellekin on syy.
> 
> Ei ole yllätys, että Suurpelto ei kiinnosta rakentajia, kun siitä tuli metron myötä varsinainen Espoon syrjäkylä. Suurpelto on keskellä Espoota, mutta kaukana kaikesta. Edes vieressä meluava Kehä 2 ei houkuta. Savipelto on onnettoman kallista rakennusmaata, mutta Louko ei anna periksi edes vaatimuksesta rakentaa parkkipaikat kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla saveen sijoitettaviin betoniluoliin.
> 
> Kun rakentajat ja aivan ilmeiseti myös mahdolliset asuntojen ja liiketilojen ostajat pitävät Suurpeltoa kohtuuttoman kalliina, Louko vertaa Suurpeltoa Leppävaaraan, Pikku-Huopalahteen ja Arabianrantaan. Niihin on sentään oikeat liikenneyhteydet, joten totta kai niissä on kiinteistöillä eri arvo.


Paradoksaalista tässä on se että Suurpeltoa alettiin kaavoittaa ennenkuin länsimetrosta oli päästös. Niinhän ei olisi pitänyt tehdä. Siihen aikaan nimittäin ei ollut ollenkaan kirkossa kuulutettu että metro tulee. Jos metro olisi päätetty jättää rakentamatta kokonaan niin on hyvin mahdolista että Nokia esim  olisi alkanut rakentaa asuntoja ja toimitiloja Suurpellolle, koska metrottomassa Etelä-Espoossa on varsin hankala liikkua pitkiä matkoja ilman autoa jos on kiire, ja toisaalta Nokialle töihin tulevilla nuorilla ei olisi ollut valinnavaraa asua muualla kuin paikassa joka on mahdollisimman lähellä työpaikkaa ja sellainen Suurpelto olisi nimenomaan ollut. Nyt kun länsimetro tulee, niin heillä on valinnanvaraa asua yhtä hyvin Matinkylässä, itä-Helsingissä tai pääradan varrella jossa asuminen on halvempaa kuin tulevassa Suurpellossa.




> Suurpellosta voi rakentaa raitiotien Tapiolaan noin 40 miljoonalla, eli samaan hintaan kuin motarin eritasoliittymä. Se toisi Tapiolan 14 minuutin päähän Suurpellosta ilman autoa ja pysäköintimaksuja. Ja olisi myös osoitus siitä, että Espoo oikeasti antaa arvoa Suurpellolle.


Näin on. Ja ne Suurpellon automatisoidut jätteenkuljetusputket voisi unohtaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Paradoksaalista tässä on se että Suurpeltoa alettiin kaavoittaa ennenkuin länsimetrosta oli päästös. ... Nyt kun länsimetro tulee, niin heillä on valinnanvaraa asua yhtä hyvin Matinkylässä, itä-Helsingissä tai pääradan varrella jossa asuminen on halvempaa kuin tulevassa Suurpellossa.


Suurpelto osoittaa, miten huonosti metro sopii Espoon tapaiseen yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Ja miten hyvin raitiotie sopii siihen. Ratikan kanssa Suurpelto olisi ollut tasavertainen kaupunginosa kaikkien Länsiväylän ja Rantaradan varren taajamien kanssa: hyvät yhteydet sekä joukkoliikenteellä että moottoriteiltä. Metro sen sijaan polarisoi rakenteen. Länsiväylän ympärille kerätään liikenteellisesti kehno ruuhkautuva rakenne ja parin kilometrin etäisyydellä on parhaimmillaan periferiaa. Metron kanssa saadaan aikaiseksi urban sprawlia Espoon kaupungin sisälle kun yleensä hajarakenne syntyy taajaman ulkopuolelle.

Ei metro ratkaise nokialaisten asumista, koska se ei yhdistä kuin pienen osan seudusta Keilaniemeen. Nokialla on sentään nyt oma bussipysäkki, oman ratikkapysäkinkin Nokia olisi voinut saada, mutta metroasema tulee Nokian kannalta hevon kuuseen, kaksi bussipysäkkiä nykyistä kauemmaksi. Kas kun Espoo ei ole lakkauttanut niitä lähempiä pysäkkejä tarjotakseen nokialaisille parempaa palvelua?

Nokialaisten asuinpaikoista ja työmatkoista oli parin vuoden sisään juttua Hesarissa. Nokialaiset asuivat hujan hajan ja liikkuivat pääasiassa autoilla. Näkeehän sen parkkitalon koosta ja hiljan tehdystä laajennuksesta. Niille, jotka asuvat urbaanisti ilman autoa kantakaupungissa, on riittänyt bussi. Nokialaisten työmatkoja tulee haittaamaan se, että Keilaniemen viereen rakennetaan lisää ja autoilu tulee ruuhkautumaan  jos hankkeet toteutuvat.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nokialaisten asuinpaikoista ja työmatkoista oli parin vuoden sisään juttua Hesarissa. Nokialaiset asuivat hujan hajan ja liikkuivat pääasiassa autoilla. Näkeehän sen parkkitalon koosta ja hiljan tehdystä laajennuksesta. Niille, jotka asuvat urbaanisti ilman autoa kantakaupungissa, on riittänyt bussi. Nokialaisten työmatkoja tulee haittaamaan se, että Keilaniemen viereen rakennetaan lisää ja autoilu tulee ruuhkautumaan  jos hankkeet toteutuvat.


Olen itse töissä Nokian kaltaisesa kansainvälisessä yrityksessä ja olen kiitollinen siitä että sen toimitalo on vain vajaan kilometrin päässä lähimmältä lähijuna-asemalta. Millään muulla tavalla työantajani ei palkitse sitä että kuljen joukkoliikenteellä enkä autolla. Autoilijoilla on maanalainen parkkihalli ja työsuhdeauton saa käyttöönsä aika heppoisin perustein. Edustan siis vähemmistöä työpaikallani mutta silti viitsin kulkea töihin julkisilla ja kesäisin polkupyörällä vaikka sen eteen joutuu näkemään enemmän vaivaa kuin autolla ajamiseen. Jos työpaikkani päättäis muuttaa jonnekin "hevon kuuseen" esim toiselle puolelle kaupunkia johonkin moottoritien varteen jonne pääsee vain autolla ja bussilla, joutuisin todennäköisesti vaihtamaan työpaikkaa. Ehkä joutuisin ottamaan jonkun huonommin palkatun työn, joka tapauksessa valinta olisi hyvin vaikea. Olen kerran vaihtanut työpaikkaa siksi että aiemmin radan varrella ollut työpaikka päätti muuttaa länsiväylän varteen ja työmatkani Vantaalta olisi venynyt n 1h 15 min kestäväksi. Jos siihen aikaan olis ollut länsimetro tai vastaava raideyhteys suoraan rautatieasemalta eikä Kampista, niin olisin selvinnyt tunnissa ja sen olisin sietänyt. 

Tuollaisille tutkimuksille joilla määritellään ykssittäisten työpaikkojen liikkumistottumuksia en anna mitään arvoa koska ne eivät kerro millä ihmiset kulkisivat töihin jos joukkoliikenneyhteydet olisivat nopeampia ja palvelisivat isompaa joukkoa, tai mikäli työpaikan työntekijöiden ikä- sukupuoli-, kansallisuus-  tai elämäntilannejakauma tai polttonesteiden hinnat muuttuisi. 

t, Rainer

----------


## ksaunam

Metropravdassa oli jälleen tänään sivun verran länsimetron hehkutusta sen osalta kuinka nopeasti tunnelinkaivaminen etenee, jopa kilometri kuukaudessa (ja usko haastateltavalla oli kova kiihtyvään vauhtiin). Valitettavasti en online versiosta onnistunut vielä löytämään ko. juttua, joten en saa tänne linkatuksi.

Täällähän on erinäisissä ketjuissa aiemmin esitetty sen suuntaista (mikäli muistini ei ihan petä) että metronkaivamisinnon takana on, ainakin osittain, tiettyjen kalliorakennustahojen intressit. Tämänpäivän artikkelista selviää että ihan kaikkea urakointia tuon osalta ei ole saapu koplattua suomalaisille firmoille vaan mukana länsimetrourakassa on muutama ulkomainenkin taho, lienet lähinnä sen takia että kapasiteetti tainnut loppua paikallisilta.

----------


## Kani

Oli YVA surkea tai ei, se ei ainakaan voinut mitenkään ottaa huomioon sitä autoiluhankkeiden edistämislistaa, joka piti leipoa ja leivottiin Espoon valtuuston päätökseen mukaan, jotta metrolle saatiin riittävä äänimäärä. Jos kyseinen voitelulista olisi ollut YVA:n tiedossa, metron tulos olisi ollut vieläkin karumpi. 

Yhtä uutta metropätkää tuijottamalla ja ihailemalla ei näköjään havaita, mitä muuta sen takia ympärillä tapahtuu, kalliin ja torson päätöksen lunnaina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olet kuitenkin oikeassa, Raide-YVAn tapauksessa selvitys on myös sisäisesti ristiriitainen, ja sen perusteella on vaikea päätellä juuri mitään. Olisinkin mielelläni nähnyt jonkun toisenkin lähteen.


Valitettavasti sellainen on mahdotonta. Liikenne-ennusteet lasketaan kohtalaisen kalliilla ohjelmalla, ja ennusteen lähtötiedoksi pitää olla malli tutkittavan alueen yhdyskuntarakenteesta sekä liikenneverkosta ja näiden lisäksi liikkumistottumustutkimuksiin perustuva malli ihmisten tavoista käyttää liikenneverkkoa.

Pääkaupunkiseudulla tätä liikenne-ennustemallia ylläpitää HSL. Malli ja sen taustalla oleva tieto ovat periaatteessa julkisia. Mutta mallin käyttö ei ole helppoa eikä halpaa. Siksi käytännössä kukaan muu kuin se, jolle HSL mallin ylläpidosta ja käytöstä maksaa, ei voi tehdä mallilla laskelmia. Ei myöskään tarkistaa, onko mallissa ja laskelmissa virheitä.

Tässä puheena olevassa tapauksessa eli RaideYVA:ssa mallissa on virheitä jotka lakselmia teettäneet viranomaiset ovat myöntäneet. Siten myös mallin tulokset matka-ajoista ovat vääriä. Ja kun matka-ajat ovat vääriä, myös eri kulkumuotojen käyttäjämäärät ovat vääriä, koska malli laskee kulkutavan valinnan pääasiassa matka-ajan perusteella. Ja kun kulkutapojen käyttäjämäärät ovat vääriä, kaikki niihin liittyvät ympäristövaikutukset ovat myös vääriä, koska ne on laskettu käyttäjämäärien perusteella. Eli lähes kaikki RaideYVA:n tulokset ovat vääriä. Kuinka paljon ja mikä on vaikutus, sitä ei tiedetä, koska ei ole laskettu arvoilla, joista tunnetut ja tunnustetut virheet olisi korjattu. Eli näiden väärien tulosten ja vaikutusten perusteella on tehty päätökset kertomatta päättäjille, että heille esitetyt tulokset ovat virheelliset.

Ennusteen ja matkamäärien osalta oleelliset virheet ovat, että laskelmassa ei ollut Koivusaaren asemaa ja metrojunille käytettiin liian suurta huippunopeutta, liian suurta kiihtyvyyttä ja hidastuvuutta sekä liian lyhyttä pysäkkiaikaa. Eli kaiken kaikkiaan, metromatkojen matka-ajat olivat liian lyhyet. Virhe on luokkaa 2 minuuttia kaikissa matkoissa, jotka ylittävät kaupunkien rajan eli Koivusaaren. Pidemmissä enemmän, koska liian suurella nopeudella laskettua matkaa on enemmän kuin lyhyillä matkoilla.

Virhe on merkittävä, sillä RaideYVA:n matka-aikakartoista näkee, että vain asemien välitön lähiympäristö tarjoaa matka-aikaan parannusta. Lähes kaikkialla eli lähes kaikilla joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä matka-aika pitenee. Jolloin joukkoliikenteen jo ennästäänkin alhainen kulkumuoto-osuus vähenee.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Virhe on merkittävä, sillä RaideYVA:n matka-aikakartoista näkee, että vain asemien välitön lähiympäristö tarjoaa matka-aikaan parannusta. Lähes kaikkialla eli lähes kaikilla joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä matka-aika pitenee. Jolloin joukkoliikenteen jo ennästäänkin alhainen kulkumuoto-osuus vähenee.


Ihmiset käyttävät joukkoliikennettä. Joten jotta väitteesi pitäisi paikkansa joidenkin pitäisi vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

Löytyisikö sinulta väitteesi tueksi esimerkkitapauksia, joissa länsimetron valmistuessa tällä hetkellä joukkoliikennettä käyttävä Etelä-Espoossa asuva tai työskentelevä käyttää vähemmän joukkoliikennettä kuin nykyään? Kuinka suuria ajattelet noiden ryhmien olevan? Ja miten he kulkevat kun eivät enää käytä joukkoliikennettä?

Pienenä harjoituksena esitän kaksi ryhmää, joiden osalta joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvaa minusta ainakiin metron vaikutuksesta. (Nämä eivät ole minusta ainoat ryhmät, mutta selkeitä esimerkkejä.)

1) Espoon ulkopuolelle asuvat ja ei kävelyetäisyydellä Kampista asuvat, joiden työ- tai opiskelupaikka metroasemien kävelyetäisyydellä Etelä-Espoossa

2) Espoossa metroasemilta kävelyetäisyydellä asuvat, joiden työpaikat ovat lähellä metroasemia joko Espoossa ja Helsingissä.

Nyt minusta olisi mukava kuulla, kuka sinusta länsimetron valmistuttua vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, miten hän kulkee sen jälkeen ja jos hän kulkee autolla keskustaan, miten hän parkkeeraa? Ja miten suureen ryhmään esimerkkitapauksesi kuuluu? (Tuollaisia ryhmiä kyllä on, minäkin pystyn kuvittelemaan niitä.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmiset käyttävät joukkoliikennettä. Joten jotta väitteesi pitäisi paikkansa joidenkin pitäisi vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.


Tarkoitatko, että jos joukkoliikenteen matka-aika pitenee, niin se joko ei vaikuta ollenkaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön tai jos vaikuttaa, niin ei ainakaan vähennä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä? Kiistätkö mahdollisesti sen, että jos joukkoliikenteen matka-aika lyhenee, niin se lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä? Vai riippuko tämä vain siitä, että jos joukkoliikenteen matka-ajassa on kyse metrosta, niin silloin matka-ajan lyhennys lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Mutta jos matka-ajan pitenemisessä on kyse metrosta, niin silloin pidennys ei vähennä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä? Tavoistasi poiketen olisi mukava, jos myös vastaisit sinulle esitettyihin kysymyksiin. Vaikeneminenhan tarkoittaa yleisesti sitä, että vaikenija myöntää virheensä.




> Nyt minusta olisi mukava kuulla, kuka sinusta länsimetron valmistuttua vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, miten hän kulkee sen jälkeen ja jos hän kulkee autolla keskustaan, miten hän parkkeeraa? Ja miten suureen ryhmään esimerkkitapauksesi kuuluu? (Tuollaisia ryhmiä kyllä on, minäkin pystyn kuvittelemaan niitä.)


Lainaamassasi viestissäni kirjoitin RaideYVA:n virheistä. Vaikka väittäisitkin, että metro lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka matka-ajat pitenevät, mitä voit ja olet perustellut raidekertoimella (jota YVA:ssa on jo metrolle käytetty varsin voimallisesti), et voi omin mielikuvin ja toiveinesi muuttaa EMME-ohjelman matematiikkaa. Se, mitä RaideYVA:ssa on laskettu, on laskettu EMMEllä, ja EMME (kuten muutkin liikenne-ennusteohjelmat) laskevat niin, että kun matka-aika lyhenee, matka-ajaltaan lyhentyneen kulkutavan käyttöosuus kasvaa. Ja päinvastaisessa tilanteessa käyttöosuus vähenee. Se menee ihan vain matematiikalla, siihen eivät vaikuta kenenkään mielikuvat ja unelmat suuntaan eikä toiseen.

Mielikuvat ja unelmat vaikuttavat vain siihen, mitä numeroarvoja EMME-ohjelmaan sijoitetaan. RaideYVA:ssa sinne on siis sijoitettu sellaisia nopeusarvoja metrolle, että ne eivät todellisuudessa toteudu. Sinne on myös sijoitettu ylimääräisiä sakkominuutteja busseille, jotta bussien matka-ajat ovat laskelmissa selvästi pidempiä kuin ne ovat todellisessa elämässä juuri nykyään. Molemmat aiheuttavat sen, että EMME laskee enemmän matkustajia metroon ja vähemmän busseihin ja autoihin kuin mitä se laskisi totuutta vastaavilla arvoilla. Sillä tavalla EMMEn ja RaideYVA:n kanssa on jo toimittu juuri kuten näyttää olevan myös sinun halusi.

En minä ole EMME-ohjelma, joten en osaa enkä kykene laskemaan päässäni enkä millään muullakaan konstilla, mitä EMME laskee jos sillä olisi oikeat lähtöarvot. Jos itse kykenet siihen, hankkiudu HSL:lle hommiin! Voit helposti ilmoittautua tämän foorumin toiselle ylläpitäjälle, joka nimitetään HSL:n viransijaiseksi joukkoliikenteen suunnittelujohtajaksi HSL:n hallituksen kokouksessa 14.2.2012. Voisin olettaa, että hänellä on erinomainen käsitys kyvyistäsi seurattuasi tänne lähettämiäsi kirjoituksia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tarkoitatko, että jos joukkoliikenteen matka-aika pitenee, niin se joko ei vaikuta ollenkaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön tai jos vaikuttaa, niin ei ainakaan vähennä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä? Kiistätkö mahdollisesti sen, että jos joukkoliikenteen matka-aika lyhenee, niin se lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä?


Se vaikuttaako matka-ajan piteneminen joukkoliikenteen käyttöön riippuu mm. kahdesta asiasta. 

1) Onko olemassa vaihtoehtoisia kulkutapoja

Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin kantakaupungin välillä tämä on merkittävä tekijä. Kantakaupungin henkilöautoliikenteelle kaksi vaikuttavaa tekijää: katuverkon kapasiteetti, parkkipaikkojen lukumäärä sekä hinta. Ei vaikuta mahdolliselta, että lännestä mahtuisi katuverkkoon merkittävästi enemmän autoja eikä myöskään siltä, että työnantajat kustantaisivat työntekijöille enemmän parkkipaikkoja. Kun vielä Etelä-Espoon väkiluku kasvaa, on pikemminkin painetta siihen, että suurempi määrä kantakaupunkiin kulkevista käyttää joukkoliikennettä, muita vaihtoehtoja ei näet paljon ole.

2) Kuinka nopealta ja vaivattomalta matka tuntuu.

Ihminen ei mittaa matkaa minuuteissa, vaan siinä miltä matka tuntuu. Metro tuntuu nopealta, sillä on iso merkitys. Eli kyllä myös sillä mikä väline on kyseessä on merkitystä.

Ja jos metro lännessä ihan oikeasti vähentäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, pitäisihän löytyä jotain merkittäviä ryhmiä, jotka siirtyisivät joukkoliikenteestä auton käyttöön. 

Pelkkä "kun matka-ajat muuttuvat, matkustajamäärät pienenevät" peruste ei minusta kestä lähempää tarkastelua. On olemassa myös muita tekijöitä, esimerkiksi ns. raidekerroin. Raidekertoimen vaikutusta voi ihmetellä vaikka Hämeentiellä Kurvin ja rautatieaseman välillä. Jos ihmiset valitsivat kulkuvälineensä Rautatieasemalle mennessään vain matka-ajan mukaan heidän pitäisi valita lähes aina bussi, mutta miten on selitettävissä, että suurin osa valitsee raitiovaunun tai metron?

----------


## Kani

> Ihminen ei mittaa matkaa minuuteissa, vaan siinä miltä matka tuntuu.


Ei mittaakaan, ja juuri sen takia ihminen kokee vaihdottoman yhteyden mukavammaksi kuin vaihdollisen, vaikka se kestäisi kauemmin. Ja siksi ei pidä määrätietoisesti kasvattaa vaihdollisten yhteyksien määrää, kuten metron takia joudutaan Etelä-Espoossa tekemään.

Kun metro ei Etelä-Espoossa pärjää nopeusargumentilla, sillä argumentilla, että joku osa ihmisistä hyötyy siitä asemien lähellä, ei pitkälle pötkitä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Se vaikuttaako matka-ajan piteneminen joukkoliikenteen käyttöön riippuu mm. kahdesta asiasta...


Muistuttaisin, että Antero aloitti selittämään liikennemallien toimintaa, joita käytetään liikenne-ennusteiden tekemiseen. Niissä tosiaankin matka-aika on tärkein vaikuttava tekijä. Voisi jopa sanoa, että ne perustuvat siihen ajatukseen, että matka-aika on riittävä tekijä selittämään ihmisten tekemät reittivalinnat, täydennettyinä sopivilla korjauksilla.

Oikeassakin elämässä matka-aika on hyvin merkitsevä asia, sillä ihmiset eivät voi eivätkä halua käyttää määrämättömästi aikaansa liikkumiseen. Lukuisten tutkimusten perusteella ihmiset käyttävät liikkumiseen noin puolitoista tuntia vuorokaudessa, eikä tämä niinkään jousta vaan sen sijaan matkojen lukumäärä. Eli jos tämä aika menee pitkälti työmatkaan, niin ihmiset pyrkivät hoitamaan asiointinsa työmatkan osana (mikä houkuttaa auton käyttöön) ja jos taas työmatka on lyhyt, ihmiset herkemmin tekevät erillisiä asiointi- ja harrastematkoja (mikä suosii usein joukkoliikennettä ja kävelyä) Tästä näkee, että on tosiaankin paljon ihmisiä, joille pienet matka-ajan muutokset eivät ole ehkä kovin merkittäviä (ja ymmärtääkseni juuri siksi liikennemallit eivät kovin hyvin osaa ennustta lyhyitä matkoja), mutta aina myös ihmisiä, joille matkat nykyisellään ovat jo epämiellyttävän pitkiä. Näin ollen aina, kun jonkun yhteyden matka-aika pitenee, on jonkin verran ihmisiä, joille yhteys muuttuu liian hankalaksi ja matka-ajan lyhentyessä löytyy uusia ihmisiä, joille yhteys muuttuu käyttökelpoiseksi.

Jos palataan Etelä-Espooseen, niin mallinnukset eivät tosiaankaan ota huomioon sen paremmin parkkipaikkoja kuin ruuhkautumistakaan (tästä en kyllä ole aivan varma, ruuhkautuminen olisi ainakin periaatteessa otettavissa laskentaan..), se vaan yksinkertaisesti siirtää osan matkoista tieverkolle. En itsekään oikein usko, että kovin suuressa mitassa ihmiset alkaisivat kulkemaan keskustaan julkisten sijaan autolla. Sen sijaan ajattelisin niin, että joukkoliikennematkan pidetessä keskustan vetovoimaisuus ylipäätään heikkenee kaukaisimmilla alueilla, lähinnä ajattelen Espoonlahden suuraluetta. Asiointia siirretään muihin kauppakeskuksiin, joihin herkemmin mennään autolla. Keskustassa töissäkäyvistä osa muuttanee lähemmäksi kaupunkia, eli alue muuttuu jonkin verran epäsuositummaksi ja siten halvemmaksi. Tosin jos läheisten kauppakeskusten suosio kasvaa, niin osa kaupan alalla työskentelevistä voi löytää työtä lähempää. Kaikkinensa Espoonlahti ikäänkuin siirtyy pari kilometriä kauemmaksi keskustasta. Samoin myös Olari, mutta paljon vähemmän. Vastapainoksi Otaniemi, Tapiola ja Niittykumpu siirtyvät jonkin verran lähemmäs Helsinkiä.

----------


## petteri

Toisaalta matka-aika ennusteet ei ota huomioon matkarakenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen muutoksia. Metron ja liitynnän muodostama kaupunkirakenne tekee luontevammaksi matkojen yhdistelyn. 

Metron tukemassa kaupunkirakenteessa palvelut keskittyvät voimakkaammin kauppakeskuksiin. Muodostuu voimakkaita "Itäkeskuksia", joissa kaikki palvelut on yhden katon alla. Toki kauppakeskusilmiö on olemassa myös ilman raiteita, mutta sellaisessa rakenteessa palvelut muuttavat herkemmin. On aika vaikea kuvitella, että Itäkeskus tai Sello muuttaisi muualle, mutta Jumbo voi hyvinkin kuolla pois jos lähistölle tulee uutta tarjontaa.

Etelä-Espoossa metro naulaa palvelut esimerkiksi Tapiolaan ja Matinkylän metroaseman luokse. Juuri sinne minne liityntäliikenteellä pääsee hyvin tiheästi lähialueelta. Myös toimistot ja työpaikat hyötyvät hyvistä yhteyksistä, toimistojen rakentamisesta metroasemille ja aluekeskuksiin tulee houkuttelevampaa kuin syrjempään. (Kiinteistösijoittajat tietävät, että kiinteistöjen rakentamisessa on olemassa kolme olennaista asiaa sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti.) 

Tälläinen kehitys johtaa verkostoon, jossa alueella asuvilla on tarjolla enemmän palveluja ja työpaikkoja hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässä. Silloin autoilu ei ole yhtä välttämätöntä, kun autoa ei välttämättä tarvitse päästäkseen kauppoihin ja harrastuksiin, kun ne ovat joko kävelyetäisyydellä tai lyhyen, tiheästi kulkevan liityntäbussimatkan päässä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:42 ----------




> Kaikkinensa Espoonlahti ikäänkuin siirtyy pari kilometriä kauemmaksi keskustasta. Samoin myös Olari, mutta paljon vähemmän. Vastapainoksi Otaniemi, Tapiola ja Niittykumpu siirtyvät jonkin verran lähemmäs Helsinkiä.


Totta. Toisaalta palvelut muuttavat käytännössä lähemmäksi asukkaita, isoilta metroasemilta alkaa löytyä kaikki tarpeellinen. Muualla kuin asemien ympäristössä ei niin hyvin kannata yrittää, kun liityntämatkustajat ovat niin suuri asiakasryhmä.

Nykyään ihmisillä on niin laajat kulutustarpeet, ettei niitä pysty kuitenkaan kävelyetäisyydellä tarjoamaan, monipuoliset aluekeskukset, joihin pääsee metrolla ja lähialueilta liitynnällä tarjoaa palvelut joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Metron tukemassa kaupunkirakenteessa palvelut keskittyvät voimakkaammin kauppakeskuksiin. Muodostuu voimakkaita "Itäkeskuksia", joissa kaikki palvelut on yhden katon alla.
> Etelä-Espoossa metro naulaa palvelut esimerkiksi Tapiolaan ja Matinkylän metroaseman luokse. Juuri sinne minne liityntäliikenteellä pääsee hyvin tiheästi lähialueelta. Myös toimistot ja työpaikat hyötyvät hyvistä yhteyksistä, toimistojen rakentamisesta metroasemille ja aluekeskuksiin tulee houkuttelevampaa kuin syrjempään. (Kiinteistösijoittajat tietävät, että kiinteistöjen rakentamisessa on olemassa kolme olennaista asiaa sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti.)
> Tälläinen kehitys johtaa verkostoon, jossa alueella asuvilla on tarjolla enemmän palveluja ja työpaikkoja hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässä. Silloin autoilu ei ole yhtä välttämätöntä, kun autoa ei välttämättä tarvitse päästäkseen kauppoihin ja harrastuksiin, kun ne ovat joko kävelyetäisyydellä tai lyhyen, tiheästi kulkevan liityntäbussimatkan päässä.


Tuota noin, arvoisa nimimerkki "Petteri".
Yritän nyt olla mahdollisimman kohtelias ja tahdikas luettuani tällaisia Pyhän Kirjan sanoja suurempiakin viisauksianne.
Sillä onhan Teillä jo noin loistava kiinteistösijoittajan tietoisuus, jonka mukaan "sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti" on tärkeintä (mikä onkin myös jo pitkään havaittu liike-elämän hysteerisenä sijoittumishaluna metrolinjan varteen Hertsikkaan, Myllypuroon, Kontulaan etc.).
Mutta Te, Herra Petteri, taidattekin olla varsinaisin HOK-ELANTO-ABC-CITYMARKET-KAUPPAKESKUS-skeidakeskittymisen megalomanian suurin ja Viisain PaavoVäyrynen-tyyppinen puolestapuhuja (tai siis skrivaaks Teidzi näitä lisätäkseen jotain S-bonuskorttibonuksia, kun Te niin hehkuttelette noita hyper-kauppakeskuksia?)
Tai siis te Herra Petteri, oletteko koskaan asuneet Etelä-Espoossa (vai saammeko jälleen kerran lukea joitakin muualta muuttaneiden kaikentietävien kultalusikka suussa syntyneiden "stadilaisten" viisauksia, kysyy vain vanhalla kättärillä födänny puliklabbinen Rööperin skidi meidzi?).
Sillä arvoisa Herra Petteri, kun jo 1960-luvulla olen päässyt muuttamaan tänne länteen ja vapaaseen Tapiolaan, niin nuo teidän vuodatuksenne "päästäkseen kauppoihin ja harrastuksiin, kun ne ovat joko kävelyetäisyydellä" ovat niin todellisuudesta vierasta metrofanaattista fiktiota, että (tai siis nyt kun tänäänkin lauantaina kävin fillarilla Tapiolan keskustassa, uimahallissa etc. kuten onnellinen tilanne on täällä ollut jo monen vuosikymmenen aikana, niin eipä täällä koskaan aiemmin eikä koskaan tulevaisuudessakaan tarvita Herra Petterin täysin ulkopuolelta tulevia valheellisen kullattuja ja satoja miljoonia metrotunneleiden poraamiseen hukattuja "viisauksia").

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta Te, Herra Petteri, taidattekin olla varsinaisin HOK-ELANTO-ABC-CITYMARKET-KAUPPAKESKUS-skeidakeskittymisen megalomanian suurin ja Viisain PaavoVäyrynen-tyyppinen puolestapuhuja


Petteri asuu E-Helsingissä ja kävelee Stockan Herkkuun.

Siltä pohjalta on tietysti hyvä kertoa espoolaisille, miten niiden kuuluu hoitaa kauppareissunsa ja miten metro on siinäkin pelastus ja onni.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siltä pohjalta on tietysti hyvä kertoa espoolaisille, miten niiden kuuluu hoitaa kauppareissunsa ja miten metro on siinäkin pelastus ja onni.


Ja mikäs siinä kertoessa. Jos nimittäin sattuu omistamaan kantakaupungin asuntonsa, niin hintahan siinä vain toisille tuputettujen metrolähiöiden myötä nousee, sillä kantakaupunki on todennäköisesti seudun himoituinta asuinaluetta. Mutta koska sellaisia on päätetty Helsingin alueella rakentaa vain yksi ainoa, eikä sekään mikään älyttömän suuri, pysyy myös hinnat monille täysin saavuttamattomissa lukemissa.

----------


## petteri

> Sillä arvoisa Herra Petteri, kun jo 1960-luvulla olen päässyt muuttamaan tänne länteen ja vapaaseen Tapiolaan, niin nuo teidän vuodatuksenne "päästäkseen kauppoihin ja harrastuksiin, kun ne ovat joko kävelyetäisyydellä" ovat niin todellisuudesta vierasta metrofanaattista fiktiota, että (tai siis nyt kun tänäänkin lauantaina kävin fillarilla Tapiolan keskustassa, uimahallissa etc. kuten onnellinen tilanne on täällä ollut jo monen vuosikymmenen aikana, niin eipä täällä koskaan aiemmin eikä koskaan tulevaisuudessakaan tarvita Herra Petterin täysin ulkopuolelta tulevia valheellisen kullattuja ja satoja miljoonia metrotunneleiden poraamiseen hukattuja "viisauksia").


Kyllä minä olen Tapiolassakin jonkin verran pyörinyt, vaikken siellä asu. Onhan tuolla vielä palveluja, vaikka vähän rapistumassahan Tapiolan keskus on ihan viime vuosina ollut. Aikaisemmin hyvin suuri osa ympäröivän alueen palveluista oli Tapiolan keskustassa, mutta viime aikoina kaupat  ja palvelut ovat hiljalleen hajonneet pitkin Merituulentietä, aikaisemmin Tapiolasta sai "kaikkea", nykyään palvelut ovat hajasijoittautuneet enemmän, niin että ilman autoa asiointi on vaikeutunut. 

Toki Sello ja Iso omena ovat myös näivettäneet Tapiolaa, mutta isot ostoskeskukset ovat kuitenkin paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin Merituulentien tai Tammiston kauppa-alueet, joissa ei voi kulkea kuin autolla. Stockmann on nyt enää ainoa moottori Tapiolassa, ilman sitä kauppapalvelut olisivat aika vaatimattomat. Mutta ei yksi kauppa oikein riitä pysyvänä menestystekijänä, jos muuta kysyntää ei riitä, Stockmannkin voisi lähteä ja silloin Tapiolan keskustasta tulisi iso aaveostari.

Vaikka Tapiolan kuolemasta ei tarvitse enää niin paljon huolehtia, kun metro pelastaa Tapiolan kaupallisena keskuksena, muuten Tapiolalle olisi voinut käydä kuin monille muillekin vanhoille ostareille. Lähistölle tulee uusia hajasijoitettuja palveluita ja kauppakeskuksia ja vanhat ostarit rapistuvat. Ja palvelujen rakenne myös muuttuu ajan mukana, Tapiolan  vanha ostari ja Heikintori olivat isoja kauppapaikkoja muutama vuosikymmen sitten. Mitä ne ovat nyt näyttävät?

Metro estää Tapiolan näivettymisen kauppapaikkana eikä tuon alueen kaupallinen painopiste hajoa voimakkaasti yksittäisiin kauppapaikkoihin pitkin Länsiväylää ja Merituulentietä, vaan pysyt lähempänä asutusta ja mikä parasta kauppoihin pääsee sekä metrolla että liityntäbusseilla entistä kätevämmin.

Etelä-Espoossa vaihtoehtona metrolle olivat joko hajautunut palvelurakenne tai "liikkuvien kauppakeskusten" maailma. Kun metro rakennettu, palveluiden ja kaupan painopiste tuskin liikkuu mihinkään Tapiolan, Matinkylän ja muiden metroasemien ympäristöstä. Liittymäliikenteen ja metron tuoma asiakasvirta on niin voimakas, ettei vaan kannata rakentaa vaikka Suurpeltoon 200 000 neliömetrin "Stockmannkeskusta", joka siirtäisi kaupan joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomiin. Samalla metroasemien ympäristö tiivistyy ja muodostuu hiljalleen "mini-keskusta" alueita. Elävä kaupunki tarvitsee jalankulkijoita ja liityntä sekä vaihdot tuovat kävelijöitä paikalle eikä kaikki ole vaan automaailmaa. Toki tuo on katettujen kauppakeskusten ja kauppakatujen maailmaa, mutta kun katsoo nytkin ulos ikkunasta, ei yhtään ihmettele, että talvella ihmiset viihtyvät kattojen alla.

Ja jos katsotaan Helsingin kantakaupunkiakin, kyllä sielläkin kauppa on lähinnä kauppakeskuksissa. Kivijaloissa on kantakaupungissa lisääntyvässä pieniä ruokakauppoja, ravintoloita ja sellaisia palveluita, jotka eivät ole mikrotason sijainnista niin riippuvaisia, vielä kivijaloissa olevat muut kaupat ovat siirtymässä katetuille tai muuten kävelyalueille. Uusimmissa aluekeskuksissa toki ravintolatkin ja suuri osa muista palveluista ovat useammin katon alla.

----------


## risukasa

Kannattaa tosiaan huomata, että erikoisliikkeetkin ovat kantakaupungissa paljolti keskittyneet tietyille kaduille. Mikä on ero Aleksilla, Fredalla ja Roballa on Itäkeskukseen? Se, että katto puuttuu, ja asuminen on kävelyetäisyydellä, jopa yläkerrassa. Ja kilpaileva ostoskeskus on myös kävelyetäisyydellä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kannattaa tosiaan huomata, että erikoisliikkeetkin ovat kantakaupungissa paljolti keskittyneet tietyille kaduille.


Ovatko? Minusta kantakaupunki on täynnä kivijalkakauppoja. Tullinpuomista ja Kurvista etelään kaikki pääväylien kivijalat ovat liikkeitä täynnä, ja Pitkän sillan eteläpuolella myös sivukaduilta on vaikea löytää kivijalasta asuntoja. Toiset paikat ja kadut luonnollisesti ovat suositumpia kuin toiset. Vaikka Aleksi on ehkä suosituin, on myös toisia erittäin suosittuja, hyvin suosittuja, melko suosittuja ja vähän suosittuja liikekatuja. Keskittymisestä sinänsä ei voi puhua kuin että kaupunkirakenteessa on aina jokin maksimipiste, josta suosittuus, arvostus ja ihmismäärät vähenevät ulos päin tultaessa.

Itäkeskuksessa voi puhua todellisesta keskittymisestä, koska siellä tosiaan on kauppakeskus, jonka alueella on kaikki ja sen ulkopuolella ei mitään. Kantakaupungissa ei ole näin, vaan vain erilaisen liikekannattavuuden asteita.

----------


## Albert

> Itäkeskuksessa voi puhua todellisesta keskittymisestä, koska siellä tosiaan on kauppakeskus, jonka alueella on kaikki ja sen ulkopuolella ei mitään. Kantakaupungissa ei ole näin, vaan vain erilaisen liikekannattavuuden asteita.


Jo reilusti vajaan kilometrin päässä on kuitenkin useampi ruokakauppakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se vaikuttaako matka-ajan piteneminen joukkoliikenteen käyttöön riippuu mm. kahdesta asiasta. ...


Olet aivan oikeassa siinä, että kantakaupungissa katuverkon ja pysäköinnin kapasiteetti ovat rajoittavia tekijöitä. Mutta molempiahan halutaan lisätä. Uusia parkkiluolia on valmistunut jo RaideYVA:n jälkeen ja on valmistumassa lisää. Kokoomus puhuu edelleen voimallisesti keskustatunnelin puolesta. Jätkäsaaressa ja Kalasatamassa on normeerattu pysäköinti lähiöiden tasolle jne.

Mutta jos autoilun osuus kantakaupunkiin Espoosta suuntautuvassa liikenteessä ei voi kasvaa, miksi sitten rakentaa metroa? Sama argumentoinstisi, jolla kiistät, että joukkoliikennematkojen hidastuminen metron myötä ei vähennä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä pätee myös bussiliikenteeseen. Ei senkään käyttö muutu, jos kerran joukkoliikenteen käytön määräävät muut tekijät kuin joukkoliikenteen itsensä ominaisuudet.

Metron etu bussiliikenteeseen nähden on, että metrolla voi olla suurempi kapasiteetti kuin busseilla. Mutta ei suuremmasta kapasiteetista kannata maksaa, jos sitä ei käytetä. RaideYVA:ssa ja siten metrosta tehdyissä laskelmissa on käytetty tarkasteluvuodelle suunniteltua maankäyttöä. Laskelma osoittaa, että joukkoliikenne voidaan hoitaa bussein = metron kapasiteettia ei tarvita. Toisaalta laskelma osoittaa, että kysynnän hoitaminen metrolla tulee kalliimmaksi kuin busseilla. Tämän päälle vielä metron ja liitynnän ilmastopäästöt ovat suuremmat kuin busseilla, kun käytetään RaideYVA:n yksikköpäästöjä.

Miksi siis metro pitää rakentaa, kun sillä on ainoastaan haitallisia vaikutuksia: hinta, joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuuden aleneminen ja kasvavat päästöt. Ainoa etu, mahdollisuus suureen kapasiteettiin on kaiken huipuksi leikattu pois lyhentämällä asemat hätäpäissä ja kannattamattoman automaattihankinnan varmistamiseksi.




> Vaikka Tapiolan kuolemasta ei tarvitse enää niin paljon huolehtia, kun metro pelastaa Tapiolan kaupallisena keskuksena, muuten Tapiolalle olisi voinut käydä kuin monille muillekin vanhoille ostareille.


Minkä lähteen mukaan Tapiola on ollut kuolemassa? Tapiolan kaupallisia toimintoja kehitetään kauppakeskusyhtiön omilla toimilla, joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä metron kanssa. Jos puhutaan matkustajavirroista liityntäbussien ja metron välillä, ne eivät kulje kauppojen kautta edes sen vertaa kuin Kampissa nyt. Kauppakeskus satsaa pysäköintiin eli autoileviin asiakkaisiin.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Jo reilusti vajaan kilometrin päässä on kuitenkin useampi ruokakauppakin.


Mitäs lähipalveluja suosittelet marjaniemeläisille? Itäkeskuksen myötä siellä ei ole enää mitään - ja Itäkeskukseen on matkaa Marjaniemeltä 1.5km ja korkeuserojakin matkan varrelta löytyy. Entä mitä Pohjois-vartioharjulaisilla tai Humikkalantien tienoilla asuvalla on Kontulan keskuksen ansiosta? Itäkeskuksen ympäristöä ei selvästikään ole suunniteltu kevyttä liikennettä varten, kun keskus on ympäröity autoväylillä. Alueella asuvana joudun ylittämään joka päivä useita liikennevaloja päästäkseni kodista lähimmälle bussipysäkille, Itäkeskukseen tai Prismaan. Vaikka Itäkeskuksesta saakin "kaikkea" saa pienemmistä ostoskeskuksistakin lähes mitä vaan. Megakompleksit syövät pienempiä alueellisia ostoskeskuksia ja lähikauppoja sekä lisäävät autoilua.

----------


## petteri

> Minkä lähteen mukaan Tapiola on ollut kuolemassa? Tapiolan kaupallisia toimintoja kehitetään kauppakeskusyhtiön omilla toimilla, joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä metron kanssa. Jos puhutaan matkustajavirroista liityntäbussien ja metron välillä, ne eivät kulje kauppojen kautta edes sen vertaa kuin Kampissa nyt. Kauppakeskus satsaa pysäköintiin eli autoileviin asiakkaisiin.


Aika moni tuttavani on asuu Tapiolan ympäristössä. Parikymmentä vuotta sitten he järjestään kehuivat Tapiolan kauppoja, "Tapiolasta löytyy kaikki tarpeellinen" oli yleinen viesti. Viime vuosina pääosin samoilta henkilöiltä, kommentti Tapiolan palveluista on "Onhan siellä Stockmann, muttei paljon mitään muuta". Tuo on minusta selvä kauppakeskuskuoleman oire. Samaan aikaan Tapiola on alkanut näyttää jo tosi ränsistyneeltä. 

Ei tuollaista laajennusinvestointia Tapiolaan oltaisi tekemässä ilman metroa. Ilman uudistumista Tapiolan keskus ränsistyisi aika nopeasti tilaan, jossa Stockmann ja sen perässä loputkin asiakkaat muuttaisivat muualle. Jäljelle jäisi vain suuri hiljalleen autioituva liikealue, ihan samalla lailla kuin monille pienille lähiöostareille on käynyt. 

Metro tuo Tapiolalle tarvittavaa elinvoimaa. Kuten vaikka Itäkeskuksessa on havaittavissa metro tuo paljon ihmisiä kauppoihin, kun ihmiset vaihtavat kulkuneuvoa, he samalla usein myös shoppailevat. Toki Tapiolalla ei ole metron valmistuttuakaan paluuta aikaan, jolloin se oli ainoa ostospaikka Helsingin keskustan länsipuolella, joka keräsi asiakkaita laajalta alueelta. Mutta kuitenkin metro pitää Tapiolan isona alueellisena keskuksena eikä Tapiolan keskus kokonaan muutu syrjään jääneeksi ostariksi, jossa on ruokakauppa tai pari, kirpputoreja, keskikaljabaareja ja paljon tyhjää rapistuvaa liiketilaa.

----------


## Kani

Miten on mahdollista, että Iso Omena vie Tapiolalta asiakkaita, vaikka sinne on huonommat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin Tapiolaan?

Metron puolustaminen jonkun kulutuskeskuksen bisnesten ja kiinteistösijoittajien tulovirtojen parantajana on kuitenkin perusteluna rehellisempi kuin väittää, että tämä kyseenalainen investointi jotenkin merkittävästi parantaisi kenenkään joukkoliikennepalveluita. Tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi, joten on aika selvää, ettei perusteluita nielaista. Ehkä gryndereiden ja kauppakamarin keskustelupalstoilla on toinen tilanne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei tuollaista laajennusinvestointia Tapiolaan oltaisi tekemässä ilman metroa.


Silti lukuisia puhtaasti autoiluunkin perustuvia kauppakeskuksia remontoidaan toisinaan, kun ne ovat päässeet räsistyneeseen kuntoon. Kun metro tehdään Tapiolaan niin onhan se helppo perustella että remontti johtuu siitä. Ei välttämättä silti siitä johdu.




> Tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi, joten on aika selvää, ettei perusteluita nielaista. Ehkä gryndereiden ja kauppakamarin keskustelupalstoilla on toinen tilanne.


Olisiko linkkiä tällaisille keskustelufoorumeille? Olisi kiva käydä katsomassa mitä "kauppakeskusfoorumilla" keskustellaan...  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

Joukkoliikenne elää parhaiten siellä, missä tonttimaa on kallista, toimistot ovat kalliita, asunnot ovat kalliita, mitä pahempi ruuhka sen parempi. Aika lailla samoista paikoista pitävät myös kiinteistösijoittajat, varsinkin jos merkittävä osa ihmisistä kävelee. Mahdollisimman tiivis rakentaminen oli se sitten kauppoja, asuntoja tai toimistoja on joukkoliikenteen paras ystävä. Metro muuttaa alueiden arvoja, asemien lähellä ne nousevat, kauempana laskevat, se johtaa kaupungin tiivistymiseen asemien ympärille.

Jos mietitään mikä on halvin tapa rakentaa kauppoja, se on Tammisto tai Merituulentiemalli. Isoja halleja valtavilla parkkipaikoilla. Toiseksi halvin on Ideaparkmalli, ostoskeskus keskelle peltoja ja parkkipaikat viereen halvalle maalle. Jumbo ja Muuralan uusi hanke ovat myös aika lähellä tuota. Nuo vaativat halpaa maata, kuten omakotitalomatotkin. Joukkoliikenne ei tuolla pärjää.

Itäkeskuksien, Sellojen, Tapiolan keskuksien ja Isojen Omenoiden rakentaminen ja varsinkin laajentaminen maksaa jo paljon enemmän kun parkkipaikkojen rakentaminen vaatii enemmän ja usein joudutaan myös purkamaan vanhaa, niiden rakentamiselle pitää olla syy. Vaikka se, että ihmiset kulkevat jonkin pisteen kautta joukkoliikenteellä. Sama tilanne on toimistoissa, korkea ja tehokas rakentaminen kannattaa vain siellä missä maa on kallista. Samoin on asuntojen laita, kalliilla alueilla halutaan rakentaa tiiviisti. 

Toki joukkoliikenteelle paras ympäristö olisi vaikka yli 10000 henkeä neliökilometrillä asuttava Kallio tai Punavuori. Mutta sellaista ei vaan enää oikein pystytä rakentamaan tasaisena mattona. Siellä missä tuollaisella rakennustavalle olisi aidosti kaupallista kysyntää, kuten vaikka Tapiolassa, alueiden tiivistäminen on vaikeaa ja hidasta asukkaiden vastustuksen vuoksi. Metroasemat ja niiden ympäristön rakentaminen on minusta paras keino tiivistää kaupunkia.

Nykyiset kulutustottumukset vaativat paljon tilaa, ei ihmisille enää riitä pikkukaupat, joista saa vaan leipää ja maitoa. Harrastukset eivät ole enää kävelyä ja hiihtoa, vaan kuntosaleja, tanssitunteja jne. Enää ei kyläillä naapurissa, vaan ystäviä tavataan ravintoloissa ja kahviloissa. Pitää olla tilaa jossa voi olla. Kauppakeskukset ovat vaan tuollaisia paikkoja. Joko ne voidaan asettaa ihmisten saataville ja kiinnittää jykevästi paikalleen metrolla tai sitten vaan antaa niiden liikkua sinne, missä on halvinta tonttimaata, ihan vaan autoilijoiden ehdoilla. 

Metro- ja juna-asemille rakennettujen kauppakeskusten vaihtoehto on paljon minusta paljon huonompi. Kun metro rakennetaan kalleimmat kauppapaikat ovat Etelä-Espoossa Tapiolan metroaseman vieressä, Matinkylän metroaseman vieressä ja ehkä Kivenlahden metroaseman vieressä. Tuollaiset aluekeskustatoimintojen alueet ovat pysyvästi joukkoliikenteelle parempi vaihtoehto kuin palveluiden hajasijoitus.

----------


## Dakkus

> Miten on mahdollista, että Iso Omena vie Tapiolalta asiakkaita, vaikka sinne on huonommat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin Tapiolaan?


Siten, että taustaoletuksesi Ompun joukkoliikenneyhteyksien huonoudesta on virheellinen.
Tultaessa Olarista, Matinkylästä, Kivenlahdesta, Soukasta, Espoonlahdesta, Latokaskesta, Malminmäestä, Espoon Keskuksesta tai vaikka Kauklahdestakin Omppuun on huomattavasti paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin Tapiolaan, suurin osa noilta alueilta Tapiolaan päin vievistä joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä kun kulkee joka tapauksessa enemmän tai vähemmän Ompun ohi.

Omppuun on yleisesti ottaen heikommat liikenneyhteydet kuin Tapiolaan, mutta ei kaikkialta. Omakohtaisena kokemuksena voin sanoa, että kun Selloa ja Omppua ei vielä ollut, kävin Tuomarilasta useimmiten Tapiolassa, jos tarvitsi jotain erikoisempaa ostaa. Joskus myös Lippulaivassa. Sellon ja Ompun ilmestyttyä ei olisi tullut enää mieleenkään lähteä Tapiolaan asti, kun paljon lähempänä on sekä Sello että Omppu.

Mielenkiintoinen kysymys on sekin, että mistä oikeastaan on Tapiolaan paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin muihin ostoskeskittymiin, lähinnä tässä tapauksessa Selloon, Omppuun ja Kamppiin?
Otaniemi, Mankkaa, Tapiola, Westend. Olikos se siinä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoinen kysymys on sekin, että mistä oikeastaan on Tapiolaan paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin muihin ostoskeskittymiin, lähinnä tässä tapauksessa Selloon, Omppuun ja Kamppiin?


Vastaus koskien Tapiolaa: Helsingistä. Ja mitä merkitsee metro? Sitä, että yhteydet Helsingin ja Tapiolan välillä paranevat.

Sen sijaan Isoon Omenaan on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet monesta paikasta, koska monen paikan Espoon bussit menevät siitä ohi. Koska Omppu on sijoitettu kaupan alan sijoitusperiaatteiden mukaisesti pääteiden risteykseen (joskin risteävä päätie on vähän vaatimaton). Tapiola ei, vaan se on keskellä asutusta, 1950-lukulaisen kaupan sijoittumisperiaatteen mukaan.

Jos Tapiola oli ränsistymässä, kuten Petteri tuttaviensa lausuntoihin vedoten vakuutti, kyse on tavanomaisesta ja tunnetusta ilmiöstä. Eli kaupunkikeskustojen taantumisesta, jonka voimana on autoistuminen. Jos tämä ilmiö on totta, se on tavallaan Tapiolalle vain eduksi. Sillä se osoittaa, että Tapiolasta oli onnistuttu oikeasti luomaan toimiva puutarhakaupunki. Nyt se ollaan tuhoamassa ja ilmeisen peruuttamattomasti. Tekemällä Tapiolasta tylsä Itäkeskuksen peilikuva, jolle ei riitä lähiympäristö, vaan jonka pitää houkutella asiakkaat ja liikenne mahdollisimman laajalta alueelta.

Mikä tässä on metron rooli? Minun mielestäni ei mikään. Tai jos jotain on, niin Tapiolalle vahingoksi. 10 minuutin päässä on lyömätön kilpailija, Helsingin keskusta, joka tarjoaa kaikkea enemmän ja parempana. Sekö on Tapiolan etu? Sen sijaan se, että autoilijan asiointi Tapiolassa tehdään nykyistä helpommaksi, on tietenkin Tapiolan kilpailuetu Helsinkiin nähden. Koska autoilijan on helpompi asioida Tapiolassa kuin Helsingissä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sen sijaan Isoon Omenaan on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet monesta paikasta, koska monen paikan Espoon bussit menevät siitä ohi. Koska Omppu on sijoitettu kaupan alan sijoitusperiaatteiden mukaisesti pääteiden risteykseen (joskin risteävä päätie on vähän vaatimaton).


Totta. Minua vähän alkoi kyllä huvittaa tuo "risteävä päätie vähän vaatimaton".  :Smile:  Kehä II:han päättyy Omenasta alle kilometrin päässä.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos Tapiola oli ränsistymässä, kuten Petteri tuttaviensa lausuntoihin vedoten vakuutti, kyse on tavanomaisesta ja tunnetusta ilmiöstä. Eli kaupunkikeskustojen taantumisesta, jonka voimana on autoistuminen. Jos tämä ilmiö on totta, se on tavallaan Tapiolalle vain eduksi. Sillä se osoittaa, että Tapiolasta oli onnistuttu oikeasti luomaan toimiva puutarhakaupunki. Nyt se ollaan tuhoamassa ja ilmeisen peruuttamattomasti. Tekemällä Tapiolasta tylsä Itäkeskuksen peilikuva, jolle ei riitä lähiympäristö, vaan jonka pitää houkutella asiakkaat ja liikenne mahdollisimman laajalta alueelta.


Tapiola on saattanut olla jossain vaiheessa toimiva puutarhakaupunki, mutta sitä ei kyllä minusta voi päätellä mitenkään yksiselitteisesti siitä, että kaupallisella keskuksella menee nykyisellä autoistumisen asteella huonosti. Kuolleita ja kuolevia ostareita on monissa lähiöissä, jotka eivät ole koskaan olleet mitään järin toimivia puutarhakaupunkeja. Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että metroaseman yhteyteen suunniteltu ostari näytti suunnitelmissa aika pahalta ja nimenomaan Itäkeskuksen mallin toistolta. Tuossahan olisi tilaisuus tehdä Tapiolaan oikea kävelykatu, mutta näyttää olevan tulossa samaa umpikolossia ja parkkirakenteita kuin joka paikkaan muuallekin. Hehtaaria pienempi liikerakennus on vissiin jo kadonnutta rakennusperinnettä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/asuminen.../201223669/139
Näyttää Erkon mediaimperiumissa Taloussanomienkin toimittajilla riittävän tuota metron autuaallisuutta ylistävää kliseenomaista joukkoliikenteen asiantuntemusta (täydennettyinä vielä kiinteistöihmisten mainoslauseilla).
Tai siis, vain jos ei ole eläessään matkustanut sujuvilla ja mukavilla Länsiväylän suorilla bussilinjoilla, pystyy kirjoittamaan tuollaista soopaa työläästä tai Länsiväylän ruuhkien vuoksi tuskaisesta matkustamisesta Espooseen (varsinkin kun työmatkaliikenne Etelä-Espooseen kulkee Länsiväylän pääruuhkasuuntia vastaan).
Eikä se ihmemetro todellakaan tuo tietotyöläistä suoraan sisätiloja pitkin esim. Technopolis-Innopoliin tai Spektriin, jotka ovat Otaniemi-Tapiola-alueen suurimpia IT-yritysten työpaikkakeskittymiä (sen sijaan Jokeri, Kehä I ja 103 ovat paljon kätevämpiä yhteyksiä tälle alueelle).
Ja mitä vielä tulee tuohon sisätiloissa matkustamiseen, niin vaihtamalla Kampissa pääsee jo nykyisinkin sisätiloissa paljon useampaan paikkaan Etelä-Espooseen kuin länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen.

----------


## Albert

Toisaalta kaupunkilainen voi olla tyytyväinen, kun Espoosta tulee "satatuhatta" bussia vähemmän kaupungin katuja täyttämään. Vaikka olisivatkin kuinka sujuvia.
Tuossa mielessä Länsimetro on vallan mainio.

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.taloussanomat.fi/asuminen.../201223669/139


No onpa varsinainen juttu. Marjaniemeläisenä minun on vaikea nähdä mitään perää uhoamiselle siitä, että täällä talojen hinnat nousevat siitä, että Espooseen rakennetaan metro. Ne, joilla on varaa ostaa täältä talo, eivät matkusta metrolla Espooseen. Eivätkä muuallekaan. Ja mitä tätä ympäristöä laajemmin tunnen, niin tuskin muallakaan tilanne on mitenkään erilainen. Helsingin kaupungin alueella olevat omakotialueet ovat kaikkialla sellaisissa hinnoissa, etteivät niitä espoolaiset koodarit osta nyt eivätkä vastakaan. Johtajatasolle on firman puolesta sekä auto että parkkipaikka.

Sitä en kuitenkaan epäile, etteikö ole läjäpäin tietämättömiä ihmisiä, jotka uskovat asuntovälittäjien lupauksiin metron erinomaisuudesta. Myyntipuheet ovat myyntipuheita aina. Totuuttakin olisi tarjolla, mutta kuka osaa lukea väitöskirjatasoista selvitystä siitä, mitä metro asuntojen hinnoille Itä-Helsingissä teki. Ja moniko ymmärtää, miksi Suurpellossa ei olekaan toimialajohtajan lupaamaa uutta busineskaupunkia vaan katuja keskellä peltoa, jolta Espoon kaupunki ostaa huippuhinnalla petetyltä maanomistajalta tonttimaata Kehä 2:n vierestä. Siellä on konkreettista metroefektiä siitä, mitä tapahtuu maan arvolle, kun tehdään keskittävä liikenneratkaisu kuten metro.

Ja kuten Autoton espoolainen arvelee, haastatellut eivät taida tietää Espoon joukkoliikenteestä yhtään mitään. Asuntovälittäjät eivät ole ahkeria joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä eivätkä muutenkaan liiku silloin kun muu työväki. Kyllähän sitä viikonloppunäyttöihin ajelusta varmasti tulee erinomainen kuva liikenneruuhkista. Vaihto bussiin Kampissa tapahtuu todellakin sisätiloissa, samaa ei voi sanoa Espoon tulevista metroasemista.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> "Esimerkiksi Laajasalon rannoilla sijaitsevia taloja metro hyödyttää tulevaisuudessa aivan eri tavalla.
>  Sieltä voi ajaa parissa minuutissa autolla metroasemalle, ja sitten istua metrossa ja lukea lehteä matkalla töihin, hän sanoo."


Oheinen virke kertoo riittävästi artikkelin tasosta ja haastateltavien asiantuntemuksesta.

----------


## hmikko

> Oheinen virke kertoo riittävästi artikkelin tasosta ja haastateltavien asiantuntemuksesta.


Juu, oli kyllä ensimmäinen kerta kun näin jonkun esittävän liityntäpysäköintiä kahden minuutin automatkalle. KSV:n suunnitelmissa ostariin olisi tulossa 300 parkkipaikkaa asiakkaille ja liityntään. Saari linjan puolivälissä on minusta vähän outo paikka liityntäparkille, mutta eipä tuohon parkkiin taida mahtua liintyntäautoilijoita kokonaista metrovaunullistakaan.

----------


## Kani

Hesariin on lipsahtanut vääräoppista informaatiota Länsimetrosta. Korjausliikettä odotellen.

http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/Ede...a1305557438841

----------


## kouvo

Pitäisin irtisanomisperusteena, eihän tuo vastaa lainkaan Hesarin normaalia korkeatasoista journalistista linjaa.

----------


## teme

> Pitäisin irtisanomisperusteena, eihän tuo vastaa lainkaan Hesarin normaalia korkeatasoista journalistista linjaa.


No jaa, Silfverberg on kuitenkin virkaa tekevä Kaupunkitoimituksen päällikkö joka on aikaisemminkin kirjoittanut hyvää liikennejournalismia.

----------


## Compact

> Silfverberg on kuitenkin --- aikaisemminkin kirjoittanut hyvää liikennejournalismia.


Onkojan se "niitä" Silfverbergejä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onkojan se "niitä" Silfverbergejä?


En tunnista olevani ainakan läheltä sukua. Liikennesuunnitelualalla on toki 1 sukulainen ja 1 käly.

t. Rainer

----------


## ViviP

Hei!

Tietääkö kukaan, mikä tilanne tällä hetkellä on Länsimetron asemapituuden suhteen. Ollaanko edelleen tekemässä tynkäasemia vai riippuuko tilanne automaattimetron onnistumisesta ja on siis avoin?

Olen tässä yrittänyt päivittää käsitystäni hankkeesta mutta löytänyt lähinnä vain havainnekuvia ikuisesta kesästä ja onnellisista asukkaista. :Redface:

----------


## 339-DF

Vielä ollaan tekemässä lyhyitä asemia. HKL:n johtokunta on vaatinut laitosta esittämään tässä kuussa laskelman siitä, mitä pidempien asemien tekeminen maksaisi ja miten paljon metrohanke siksi mahdollisesti viivästyisi, ja millaiset taloudelliset vaikutukset viivästyksellä olisi. Tuo käsitellään HKL:n johtokunnassa siis maaliskuun aikana.

----------


## ViviP

Kiitos vastauksesta. Itse ajattelin jo suunnitelmavaiheessa, että asemat puolitettiin vain siksi, että kustannukset saataisiin poliittisesti kauniimmiksi ja työt käyntiin. Arvaan lisäksi, että metrotston pöytälaatikon salalokeroissa on kunnolliset asemat jo valmiiksi suunniteltuina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiitos vastauksesta. Itse ajattelin jo suunnitelmavaiheessa, että asemat puolitettiin vain siksi, että kustannukset saataisiin poliittisesti kauniimmiksi ja työt käyntiin. Arvaan lisäksi, että metrotston pöytälaatikon salalokeroissa on kunnolliset asemat jo valmiiksi suunniteltuina.


Olet osittain aivan oikeassa. Asemien lyhentämisestä päätettiin hätäisesti keväällä 2008, kun metron yli 800 miljoonan hinta alkoi vaikuttaa siltä, että poliitikot peruvat hankkeen. Hinnasta piti saada 100 miljoonaa pois ja sille piti olla uskottava selitys. Selitys oli, että metro muka halpenee, kun siitä tehdään automaattinen ilman kuljettajia ja asemat voidaan automaatin ansiosta lyhentää.

Lyhyet asemat ovat hieman halvempia kuin pitkät (42,3 M), mutta kuljettajattomuus maksaa kaikkineen monta kertaa sen, minkä asemien lyhennys kokonaishintaa alentaisi (lehtitietojen mukaan 170 M). Ja lisäksi lyhentäminen vähentää metron kapasiteettia kolmanneksella. Siis kalliimpi metro ja pienempi kapasiteetti. Lyhyiden asemien edullisuudesta ja metron erilaisista hinnoista voit lukea lisää täältä.

Siemensin automaattitoimituksen vaikeudet ovat olleet tiedossa jo viime syksystä. Espoon louhintoihin olisi pitänyt puuttua silloin heti ja palauttaa suunnitelma pitkiin asemiin. Se olisi ollut järkevää kaupungin ja kaupunkilaisten edusta huolehtimista, jotta kaupungilla on vapaus omalta kannaltaan parhaaseen ratkaisuun eikä mikään rajoita tai pakota kaupungin toimintaa.

Tietenkin asemat voidaan pidentää edelleen. Osa tehdystä louhinnasta vain menee hukkaan ja siten aiheutuu turhia kuluja. Kehäradan glykoolisotkut osoittavat, ettei ole mikään pakko pysyä kerran tehdyissä suunnitelmissa, vaan niitä voidaan aina muuttaa tilanteen mukaan. Kyse on vain siitä, halutaanko toimia yhdellä vai toisella tavalla.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Asemien lyhentämisestä päätettiin hätäisesti keväällä 2008


Tämän takia Seppo Vepsäläisen väittämä siitä, että automatisoinnilla tavoitellaan joustavuutta ratalinjauksissa junien lyhentämisen kautta (ks. automaattimetroketju), kuulosti niin käsittämättömältä. Vaikea uskoa, että hän tosissaan kuvittelisi vaunuparin verran lyhennettyjen junien ja asemien vaikuttavan metroradan linjaamiseen mitenkään merkittävästi. Länsimetron osalta hän sanoikin, että lyhentämisellä ei juuri ollut vaikutusta kun kaavoituspäätökset ja linjaus oli jo tehty ennen sitä. "Joustavammasta" linjauksesta pitäisi siis kai päästä nauttimaan toisen metrolinjan yhteydessä (Vepsäläisen mukaan Kamppi-Pasila-Viikki), mutta länsimetroilun jälkeen hyvin paljon taitaa ehtiä virrata vettä Vantaanjoessa ennen kuin enempiä metrolinjoja ruvetaan pykäämään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Oma käsitykseni on, että Otaniemen aseman pidentäminen onnistuu vain jos joko 
a) Tapiolan asema siirretään toiseen paikkaan 
tai
b) sallitaan että Otaniemen laituri on hieman mutkassa

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oma käsitykseni on, että Otaniemen aseman pidentäminen onnistuu vain jos joko 
> a) Tapiolan asema siirretään toiseen paikkaan 
> tai
> b) sallitaan että Otaniemen laituri on hieman mutkassa


En nyt tätä varten ryhtynyt karttoja selaamaan. Mutta mitä tarkoittaa toiseen paikkaan? Normaalimittainen 135 metrin asema verrattuna lyhennettyyn 90-metriseen tarkoittaa, että aseman laitureiden päät ovat 22,5 metriä pidemmällä kuin nykyisessä suunnitelmassa. Kun Tapiolan ja Otaniemen asemien välimatka linnuntietä on noin 1500 metriä, asemien sijainti ei todellakaan ole kiinni 22,5 metristä.

Tiedän kyllä, että S-mutkien vetäminen on ikävää ja olisi kivaa, kun voisi käyttää mahdollisimman suuria kaarresäteitä. Mutta kyllä metrojunissakin kaarresädevaraa on. Kaikki suunnittelu on kompromissien hakemista ihanteiden ja reaalimaailman välillä. Jos metrosuunnittelija ei siihen pysty, niin on väärässä hommassa.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> Tiedän kyllä, että S-mutkien vetäminen on ikävää ja olisi kivaa, kun voisi käyttää mahdollisimman suuria kaarresäteitä. Mutta kyllä metrojunissakin kaarresädevaraa on. Kaikki suunnittelu on kompromissien hakemista ihanteiden ja reaalimaailman välillä. Jos metrosuunnittelija ei siihen pysty, niin on väärässä hommassa.


Jos käy tuijottamassa Kontulan ja Puotilan 2-laitureita, niin voi todeta niidenkin olevan kaarteessa. Ei ole aiheuttanut ongelmia. Jos kaarevasta laiturista hakee ongelmaa, niin sellainen voi olla isoksi koettu rako junan ja laiturin kumireunuksen välissä, sekä sisäkaarteen osalta lisäksi kuljettajan peilinäkemä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En nyt tätä varten ryhtynyt karttoja selaamaan. Mutta mitä tarkoittaa toiseen paikkaan?


Alkuperäsiissä länsimetrosuunnitelmissa jossa asemat olivat nykyisen metron kalltaisia pitkiä, Tapiolan asema oli piirretty Heikintorin/Tapiontorin alle. Bussiterminaalin oli tarkoitus tulla Tapiolntorin vanhan pysäköintipaikan kohdalle. Kun tuli tieto että asemat lyhennetän niin se siirrettiin 100-200 m etelämmäs Merituulentien alle,  nykyisen läpiajettavan bussiterminaalin alle. 
Aseman siirto 200 m pohjoisemmaksi romuttaisi bussiterminaalisuunnitelmat. Toinen juttu on, että jos noin tehdään niin vanha Heikintori voitaisiin purkaa ja tehdä sen paikalle bussiterminaali. Tapiolassa aiotaan muitakin rakennuksia joka tapauksessa purkaa ja rakentaa uusia tilalle eikä suunnitelmat ole vielä lopullisia. 




> Normaalimittainen 135 metrin asema verrattuna lyhennettyyn 90-metriseen tarkoittaa, että aseman laitureiden päät ovat 22,5 metriä pidemmällä kuin nykyisessä suunnitelmassa. Kun Tapiolan ja Otaniemen asemien välimatka linnuntietä on noin 1500 metriä, asemien sijainti ei todellakaan ole kiinni 22,5 metristä.


Riittääkö 135 m todella kuusivaunuiselle junalle? Eikö pidä olla vähän "jarrutusvaraa" jos oletetaan että sitä automaattiohjausta ei  tule?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:26 ----------




> Jos käy tuijottamassa Kontulan ja Puotilan 2-laitureita, niin voi todeta niidenkin olevan kaarteessa. Ei ole aiheuttanut ongelmia. Jos kaarevasta laiturista hakee ongelmaa, niin sellainen voi olla isoksi koettu rako junan ja laiturin kumireunuksen välissä, sekä sisäkaarteen osalta lisäksi kuljettajan peilinäkemä.


Tässä ketjussa tai vaihtoehtoisesti "Automaattinen metro" ketjussa oli vuosi, pari sitten Late tai jooku muu joku HKL:llä töissä olevista kirjoittajistamme  kommentoinut että uusien direktiivien mukaan asemien pitää olla suorassa juuri sen raon vuoksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Suora asema tai ei, tuskin Tapiolankaan aseman uudelleensijoittaminen vielä tässä vaiheessa ihan tyhmää olisi, jos sillä voitaisiin ehkäistä yksi todella nolo moka. Kyse on kuitenkin pitemmästä kuin vain muutaman vuoden metrokäytöstä. Jos nyt niin kävisi, että louhintaa olisi ehditty jo tarpeeksi Tapiolan alla suorittaa, niin ei kai niistä liityntäparkkihalleistakaan haittaa olisi? Muutamat kymmenet miljoonat tässä konkurssissa on kärpäsen surinaa.

----------


## petteri

> Jos käy tuijottamassa Kontulan ja Puotilan 2-laitureita, niin voi todeta niidenkin olevan kaarteessa. Ei ole aiheuttanut ongelmia. Jos kaarevasta laiturista hakee ongelmaa, niin sellainen voi olla isoksi koettu rako junan ja laiturin kumireunuksen välissä, sekä sisäkaarteen osalta lisäksi kuljettajan peilinäkemä.


Ei aseman sijainti kaarteessa todellakaan ole mikään ongelma, jos siitä ei sellaista ehdoin tahdoin haluta tehdä. Esimerkiksi Tukholman Tunnelbanan T-centralen asema on aikamoisessa kaarteessa ja kyse on Tunnelbanan vilkkaimmasta asemasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suora asema tai ei, tuskin Tapiolankaan aseman uudelleensijoittaminen vielä tässä vaiheessa ihan tyhmää olisi, jos sillä voitaisiin ehkäistä yksi todella nolo moka. Kyse on kuitenkin pitemmästä kuin vain muutaman vuoden metrokäytöstä. Jos nyt niin kävisi, että louhintaa olisi ehditty jo tarpeeksi Tapiolan alla suorittaa, niin ei kai niistä liityntäparkkihalleistakaan haittaa olisi? Muutamat kymmenet miljoonat tässä konkurssissa on kärpäsen surinaa.


Tuo on totta kanssa, Tapiolan liikekeskuksen alle ollaan louhimassa samaan aikaan metron kanssa valtava monikerroksinen parkkihalli minne länsimetron tunnelin vanhempien suunnitelmien mukaan piti tulla. Eli käytännössä Tapiolan aemaa ei voi siirtää enää, ellei sitten tulisi parkkihallin pohjoispuolelle jonnekin uimahallin-kulttuurikeskuksen muodostamalle linjalle. Tai sitten Otaniemen asema pitää siirtää tai sitten koko Otaniemi tiputetaan pois ja jätetään Raide-Jokerin palveltavaksi, mutta siitä vasta ilo tulisi  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

Kohta olemme "viisaampia" näiden asioiden suhteen.




> HKL:n johtokunta on vaatinut laitosta esittämään tässä kuussa laskelman siitä, mitä pidempien asemien tekeminen maksaisi ja miten paljon metrohanke siksi mahdollisesti viivästyisi, ja millaiset taloudelliset vaikutukset viivästyksellä olisi.


Metrokioskissa saattaa hieman tuskanhikeä pukata kun mustaa yritetään selittää valkoiseksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Metrokioskissa saattaa hieman tuskanhikeä pukata kun mustaa yritetään selittää valkoiseksi.


Eikö Otaniemi liene ainoa asema, jossa pidentäminen aiheuttaisi kommervenkkejä? Suunnitelmista katsoen kaikki muut asemat ovat molemmista tai ainakin toisesta päästään suoralla. Korkeussuunnassa voi tietysti tulla kallioperän suhteen tms. jotain vaikeuksia, mutta aika marginaalisilta nekin vaikuttavat verrattuna nyt vaikka Kluuvin ruhjeen pakastetunnelointiin. Kehäradallakin on tullut odottamattomia hankaluuksia kallioperästä johtuen (siis muutenkin kuin glykolisieppojen pöpöjen takia), vaikka siellä louhitaan suunnitelmien mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Riittääkö 135 m todella kuusivaunuiselle junalle? Eikö pidä olla vähän "jarrutusvaraa" jos oletetaan että sitä automaattiohjausta ei  tule?


Se on riittänyt jo 1970-luvulta lähtien  siis Helsingissä. Muualla maailmassa metroja on ollut jo 1800-luvulla. Helpompaa, kun ei ole ongelmia automaateista.

Muuten: Kivenlahden jatkosuunnitelmassa tunnelilinjaus on tehty 135 metrin mukaan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Metrokioskissa saattaa hieman tuskanhikeä pukata kun mustaa yritetään selittää valkoiseksi.


No jaa. Eiköhän tämä mene vanhalla rutiinilla, onhan siellä kokemusta näistä.

Minä veikkaan lopputuloksen olevan, että johtokunnalle annetaan selvitys, jonka mukaan asemien pidentäminen aiheuttaa suuret tekniset haasteet, valtavat kustannukset ja hirvittävät viivästykset. Edelleen johtokunnalle kerrottaneen, että länsimetron liikenteen aloittamisen viivästymisestä aiheutuisi hirvittävän suuret extrakustannukset. Tämän jälkeen johtokunta sitten hyväksyy kiltisti sen, mitä ikinä heille esitetäänkään hyväksyttäväksi.

Mikä tahansa muu ratkaisu olisi todella poikkeuksellinen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Riittääkö 135 m todella kuusivaunuiselle junalle? Eikö pidä olla vähän "jarrutusvaraa" jos oletetaan että sitä automaattiohjausta ei  tule?


Kyllä se sinänsä riittää. Vaikka nykymetron asemien laituripituudet ovatkin vaihtelevasti jonkin verran tuota 135 metriä pitempiä, niin esimerkiksi Kalasatamassa ja Siilitiellä on juuri nyt rakennustöistä johtuen tilanne, jossa nuo ylimääräiset pelivarat ovat poissa pelistä, eikä siitä kovin kummoista dramatiikkaa aiheudu. 

Ja Länsimetroonhan tullevat ne laituriovet joka tapauksessa, joten pysähtymisen täytyy niidenkin takia onnistua tismalleen.

----------


## petteri

> Ja Länsimetroonhan tullevat ne laituriovet joka tapauksessa, joten pysähtymisen täytyy niidenkin takia onnistua tismalleen.


Länteen on suunnitelmien mukaan tulossa ylös (kuten autotalleissa) nousevat ovet, pysähtymistarkkuudella ei taida olla niin paljon väliä.

----------


## MaZo

> Länteen on suunnitelmien mukaan tulossa ylös (kuten autotalleissa) nousevat ovet, pysähtymistarkkuudella ei taida olla niin paljon väliä.


No eikä ole. Oletko tosissasi?

----------


## zige94

> No eikä ole. Oletko tosissasi?


Itse muistan kanssa että olisi puhuttu Länsimetron yhteydessä näistä giljotiini ovista..

----------


## hmikko

> Länteen on suunnitelmien mukaan tulossa ylös (kuten autotalleissa) nousevat ovet, pysähtymistarkkuudella ei taida olla niin paljon väliä.


Jossain YLEn jutussa toimittaja selitti epätarkasti, että Länsimetrossa ovet ylettyvät ylhäältä alas (tms. sanamuoto) toisin kuin Vuosaaressa. Tämä siis kaiketi tarkoitti sitä, että laituriseinä erottaa tunnelin ja laiturin erillisiksi tiloiksi katosta lattiaan toisin kuin vanhoille metroasemille tulevat "aidat". YLEn juttu oli niin huonosti kirjoitettu, että siitä sai mielikuvan giljotiineista, mutta sellaisia ei kai ole missään metrossa maailmassa. Lännen ovet ovat kyllä käsittääkseni vaakasuuntaan liukuvia sellaisia.

----------


## teme

Länsimetron kustannuslaskelmissa oli automaattiin liittyen jotain muistaakseni nimikkeellä palosuoja, ymmärsin sen tarkoittavan sitä että laituriovien ja katoon väliin tehdään jotain. Joitain miljoonia sekin maksoi.

----------


## petteri

> No eikä ole. Oletko tosissasi?


Tästä jutusta minulle tuli tuo käsitys giljotiiniovista. Onko tuo sitten väärin uutisoitu?

"Helsingin vanhoille metroasemille suunnitellut automaattiovet poikkeavat toistaiseksi täysin Länsimetron automaattiovista, joiden on tarkoitus laskeutua ylhäältä alas, tietää työturvallisuustarkastajana työkentelevä HKL:n joukkoliikennejohtokunnan varapuheenjohtaja Ari Lehtinen (sd.)." 

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/1...a_2924880.html

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja Länsimetroonhan tullevat ne laituriovet joka tapauksessa, joten pysähtymisen täytyy niidenkin takia onnistua tismalleen.


Ja joiden takia sillä laiturin kaarevuudellakaan ei pitäisi olla väliä, ainakaan turvallisuussyistä.

----------


## Albert

> Tästä jutusta minulle tuli tuo käsitys giljotiiniovista. Onko tuo sitten väärin uutisoitu?


Tyypillinen lehdistön väärinkäsitys. 
Länsimetron asemilla junat ovat kokonaan laituriseinän takana eli (asemien rakenteesta johtuen) laituriseinän voi sanoa "laskeutuvan katosta lattiaan". Tämä siis on toisin kuin Vuosaaren asemalla. Ovet toimivat vaakasuunnassa!

----------


## Dakkus

> Tyypillinen lehdistön väärinkäsitys. 
> Länsimetron asemilla junat ovat kokonaan laituriseinän takana eli (asemien rakenteesta johtuen) laituriseinän voi sanoa "laskeutuvan katosta lattiaan". Tämä siis on toisin kuin Vuosaaren asemalla. Ovet toimivat vaakasuunnassa!


Pystysuunnassa avautuvat ovet voisivat kyllä olla ihan toimiva ratkaisu ovijärjestysongelmaan, koska sellaisia käytettäessä seinästä voisi avata aina ne osat, joiden kohdalla ovet milloinkin ovat.

----------


## kouvo

> Pystysuunnassa avautuvat ovet voisivat kyllä olla ihan toimiva ratkaisu ovijärjestysongelmaan, koska sellaisia käytettäessä seinästä voisi avata aina ne osat, joiden kohdalla ovet milloinkin ovat.


Jep, ja niillä voitais helposti harventaa populaatiota niin että kaikki saisivat istumapaikan typistetyssä metrossa.

----------


## hmikko

> Pystysuunnassa avautuvat ovet voisivat kyllä olla ihan toimiva ratkaisu ovijärjestysongelmaan, koska sellaisia käytettäessä seinästä voisi avata aina ne osat, joiden kohdalla ovet milloinkin ovat.


Tämä ilmeisesti edustaa maailmanlaajuisesti uutta innovaatiota joukkoliikenteessä, joten tässä taloudellisessa tilanteessa on suorastaan kansalaisvelvollisuutesi perustaa voimakkaasti kasvuhakuinen vientiyritys tuotetta myymään.

----------


## Kaid

Entäs jos giljotiinin sijaan ovet nousisivatkin lattiasta?

----------


## zige94

> Entäs jos giljotiinin sijaan ovet nousisivatkin lattiasta?


Tämä kuulostaisi kaikkein toimivimmalta ratkaisulta. Loukkaantumisen vaara on pienempi kuin giljotiini ovilla tai Vuosaaressa olevilla ovilla. Tietty löytyy niitä pelleilijöitä jotka jäävät oveen roikkumaan ja nousevat ylös, mutta niitähän ei paljoa ole. Mutta mitkä ovat kustannukset? Näistä mitään tietämättä, voiko olla kalliimmat kuin ylhäältä alas tulevat?

----------


## kouvo

Kaikissa itseään kunnioittavissa sikakalliissa ökyturhakkeissa tulisi luonnollisesti olla perhosovet.

----------


## tlajunen

Itse ottaisin mallia kameroiden aukoista:

http://www.digital-photography-schoo...rture-anim.gif

----------


## hmikko

> Entäs jos giljotiinin sijaan ovet nousisivatkin lattiasta?


Nuo voisivat silleen mukavasti heittää asiakkaan junaan, jos hänen mononsa on oven päällä ja painopisteensä junan puolella kun ovi lähtee sulkeutumaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Entäs jos giljotiinin sijaan ovet nousisivatkin lattiasta?


Spedeilijät nousisivat ovien mukana ja lähtisivät itsemurhamatkalle junan katolla.




> Itse ottaisin mallia kameroiden aukoista:
> 
> http://www.digital-photography-schoo...rture-anim.gif


Joo! Tää olis futurismia!

----------


## Kaid

> Spedeilijät nousisivat ovien mukana ja lähtisivät itsemurhamatkalle junan katolla.


Toisaalta kun metrossa ei ole sähöiskun vaaraa katolla, tämähän voisi olla hyväkia asia (jos vaan katolla on tarpeeksi tilaa). Junien lyhentämisen aiheuttama kapasiteetinlasku korvataan sillä, että uskaliaimmat voivat matskustaa katolla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lieköhän lyhyiden asemien kohtalo olla sinetöity tämän uutisen myötä (vaikka kyllähän tiheä vuoroväli saataisiin aikaiseksi manuaaliajollakin, mutta ei nyt kerrota totuutta kenellekään  :Rolling Eyes: )?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lieköhän lyhyiden asemien kohtalo olla sinetöity tämän uutisen myötä (vaikka kyllähän tiheä vuoroväli saataisiin aikaiseksi manuaaliajollakin, mutta ei nyt kerrota totuutta kenellekään )?


Ei noissa tänään tulleissa uutisissa puhuta mitään asemien pituuksista. oudointa on että silti varaudutaan automatisoimaaan 2020 -luvulla joten se juoruaisi siitä että länsimetron asemia ei pidennetä. Todennäköisesti aiotaan siis ajaa mahdollisimman lyhyillä vuoroväleillä kuljettajien avulla.  

Yksi automatisoinnin alkuperäisiä tavoiteita oli että kuljettajien sijaan palkattaisiin vartijoita pitämään järjestystä yllä metrossa, koska sille nimenomaan on sosiaalinen tilaus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei noissa tänään tulleissa uutisissa puhuta mitään asemien pituuksista. oudointa on että silti varaudutaan automatisoimaaan 2020 -luvulla joten se juoruaisi siitä että länsimetron asemia ei pidennetä.


Ajattelin vain, että jos automatisoinnin poisjättämistä pohditaan toisaalla, asemien pituuksia toisaalla, saattaa olla, että pelataan varman päälle ja suunnitelmia tältä osin muutettaisiinkin. Nyt kuitenkin puhutaan automaatittoman ajon jatkamisesta useiksi vuosiksi, jos ei jopa kymmeniksi vuosiksi (jonka aikana saattaa siis tapahtua mitä tahansa odottamatonta).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ajattelin vain, että jos automatisoinnin poisjättämistä pohditaan toisaalla, asemien pituuksia toisaalla, saattaa olla, että pelataan varman päälle ja suunnitelmia tältä osin muutettaisiinkin.


Esityslistan ja tämän päiväisen Siemensin tiedotteen mukaan ei liene muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin Siemensin sopimuksen purku. Espoon metron asemien tekeminen pitkiksi on ollut keskustelussa jo aiemminkin, eilen sille vain saatiin kustannusarvio ja aikataulu. Johon en kyllä usko alkuunkaan, niin kummallisia on väitetty.

Otaniemeä lukuun ottamatta näyttää siltä, että asemaluolan pidentämiseksi riittää louhia luolan pohjaa noin metri alemmaksi. Silloin tasaista rataa saadaan 135 metriä. Otaniemessä on oiottu kaarteita, joten pelkkä korkeusasema ei riitä. Mutta ei sielläkään muutos mahdoton ole.

Lyhyiden asemien suunnittelusta aiheutuva todellinen vahinko jäänee 1020 miljoonan luokkaan. Sillä lyhennyksestä saatavaksi ilmoitettu säästöhän ei ole osa väärän päätöksen virhettä, vaan kustannus siitä, että tehdään ja saadaan enemmän. Pienempi vahinko se on kuin tuhlata toista sataa miljoonaa huonoon sopimukseen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esityslistan ja tämän päiväisen Siemensin tiedotteen mukaan ei liene muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin Siemensin sopimuksen purku. Espoon metron asemien tekeminen pitkiksi on ollut keskustelussa jo aiemminkin, eilen sille vain saatiin kustannusarvio ja aikataulu. Johon en kyllä usko alkuunkaan, niin kummallisia on väitetty.
> 
> Otaniemeä lukuun ottamatta näyttää siltä, että asemaluolan pidentämiseksi riittää louhia luolan pohjaa noin metri alemmaksi. Silloin tasaista rataa saadaan 135 metriä. Otaniemessä on oiottu kaarteita, joten pelkkä korkeusasema ei riitä. Mutta ei sielläkään muutos mahdoton ole.
> 
> Lyhyiden asemien suunnittelusta aiheutuva todellinen vahinko jäänee 1020 miljoonan luokkaan. Sillä lyhennyksestä saatavaksi ilmoitettu säästöhän ei ole osa väärän päätöksen virhettä, vaan kustannus siitä, että tehdään ja saadaan enemmän. Pienempi vahinko se on kuin tuhlata toista sataa miljoonaa huonoon sopimukseen.


Niin, ei kai tässä juuri muutakaan voi tehdä. Lisäksi jouduttaneen ottaa muutenkin aikalisä koska joudutaan hankkimaan lisää metrojunia länsimetroa varten ja piirustukset menee uusiksi koska niiden on oltava ohjaamollisia.  Ellei sitten osteta käytettyjä metrojunia Moskovasta kuten eräässä pakinassasi ehdotit joitakin vuosia sitten  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

HKL:n johtokunta päätti, että toteutusta jatketaan automaattimetron pohjalta. http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...58029_uu.shtml

Olisikohan paras tapa edetä tuon suunnitelman mukaan vaan laittaa kaikki junat uusiksi? Laituriovistakin voisi kyllä luopua ainakin maanpäällisillä asemilla, maailmalla on laituriovettomiakin automaattimetroja.

----------


## ViviP

Sitä en vaan tahdo ymmärtää, että kaikki kaupunkilaisjärjellä varustetut ja asiaa hieman kauempaa tarkastelleet ihmiset ovat nähneet nämä tynkäasema/automaattihölmäilyn uhkakuvat jo alusta saakka. Miten on mahdollista, että ammatikseen niitä miettivät ovat pystyneet ummistamaan niiltä silmänsä näin totaalisesti, homma leviää käsiin ja miljoonia hassataan. Kaiken lisäksi ongelmia mahdollisesti siirretään ratkaistavaksi tulevaisuuteen, jolloin haitta, vaiva ja kustannukset ovat moninkertaiset.  :Mad:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitä en vaan tahdo ymmärtää, että kaikki kaupunkilaisjärjellä varustetut ja asiaa hieman kauempaa tarkastelleet ihmiset ovat nähneet nämä tynkäasema/automaattihölmäilyn uhkakuvat jo alusta saakka. Miten on mahdollista, että ammatikseen niitä miettivät ovat pystyneet ummistamaan niiltä silmänsä näin totaalisesti, homma leviää käsiin ja miljoonia hassataan. Kaiken lisäksi ongelmia mahdollisesti siirretään ratkaistavaksi tulevaisuuteen, jolloin haitta, vaiva ja kustannukset ovat moninkertaiset.


Minun teoriani on se, että kun päätös metron automatisoinnista ja siihen kuuluvista laituriovista tehtiin, olivat talvet olleet monena vuotena peräkkäin hyvin leutoja ja vähälumisia. 

Samasta syystä mm silloinen Ratahallintokeskus  alimitoitti 2000-luvun puolivälisssä rautateiden talvikunnossapidon, ja VR-Rata romutti aurauskalustoa.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> HKL:n johtokunta päätti, että toteutusta jatketaan automaattimetron pohjalta. http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...58029_uu.shtml


Minusta uutisointi on nyt pielessä. Neuvottelu puoliautomaatista lopetettiin eli silloin vallitsevaksi sopimukseksi jäi täysautomatisointisopimus, josta tiedetään että sitä ei pystytä täyttämään. Vaihtoehdoksi jää käytännössä, että HKL käyttää purkuoikeuttaan, koska Siemens tuskin yhtäkkiä pystyy polkaisemaan automaattimetroa käyntiin sopimusehtojen mukaisesti, kun kerran ilmoittaa ettei siihen pysty.

On aika väärin tämän pohjalta tulkita että automaattimetro olisi tulossa. Pikemminkin niin ettei tule tässä vaiheessa mitään automatisointia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HKL:n johtokunta päätti, että toteutusta jatketaan automaattimetron pohjalta. http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...58029_uu.shtml


Juu juu, pöytäkirjassa päätös ehkä näyttää siltä. Mutta todellisuudessa päätettiin, että sopimus Siemensin kanssa puretaan, koska Siemens seuraavaksi ilmoittaa, ettei aio pitää sopimusta ja maksaa purkukorvaukset. Todellakaan ei olla päätetty käytännössä jatkaa automaattimetron toteutusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juu juu, pöytäkirjassa päätös ehkä näyttää siltä. Mutta todellisuudessa päätettiin, että sopimus Siemensin kanssa puretaan, koska Siemens seuraavaksi ilmoittaa, ettei aio pitää sopimusta ja maksaa purkukorvaukset.


Hankintasopimuksessa on purkuehdot. Kun ehto täyttyy, myyjälle on annettu aika selvittää, miten se korjaa sopimusrikkomuksen. Nyt on lähinnä käyty neuvotteluja siitä, suostuisiko Helsinki siihen, että myyjä ei täytä sopimusta ja Helsinki maksaisi vielä vähän lisää. Myyjän määräaika on ensi kuun puoliväliin, joten myyjällä on vielä aikaa osoittaa sopimuksen täyttyminen. Sitä tarkoittaa se, että palattiin sopimuksen mukaiseen tilanteeseen.

HKL:n tiedote sanoo asian minusta aika hyvin:



> ...neuvotteluja Helsingin metron automatisoinnista ns. puoliautomaattisena ratkaisuna ei jatketa. Tämä merkitsee sitä, että sopimuksellisesti palataan alkuperäisen, metron täysautomatisointiin tähtäävän sopimuksen noudattamiseen. Mikäli alkuperäisen sopimuksen mukaan toimiminen ei onnistu, on mahdollista, että HKL joutuu käyttämään purkuoikeuttaan täysautomatisointia koskevan sopimuksen päättämiseksi ja kulunvalvonta uusitaan nykyisenkaltaisella kulunvalvontajärjestelmällä...


Hätäiset toimittajat eivät ole malttaneet lukea loppuun asti, saati että olisivat kertoneet asian kokonaan myös lukijoilleen.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Minun teoriani on se, että kun päätös metron automatisoinnista ja siihen kuuluvista laituriovista tehtiin, olivat talvet olleet monena vuotena peräkkäin hyvin leutoja ja vähälumisia. 
> 
> Samasta syystä mm silloinen Ratahallintokeskus  alimitoitti 2000-luvun puolivälisssä rautateiden talvikunnossapidon, ja VR-Rata romutti aurauskalustoa.


Täh? Mitä tekemistä leudoilla talvilla on automaatin kanssa? Ei kai kukaan ole myöntänyt, että automaatti ei sopisi lumiseen ja kylmään talveen? Käsittääkseni automaatin ongelmat eivät kyllä ihan oikeastikaan liity talviolosuhteisiin, ainakaan sen enempää kuin kylmä ja lumi haittaa kaikkea raideliikennettä.

Kuljettajaton ajo on nähty edistyksellisenä ja taloudellisena metrohankkeen 70-luvun alkuhämärästä asti. Kun tiedossa oli, että kulunvalvonta täytyy uusia, niin eihän itseään kunnioittava haitek-metropoli Helsinki, jossa on maailman paras metro, voinut muuta asettaa tavoitteeksi kuin kuljettajattoman ajon. Köpiksessäkin semmoinen on, ja monessa muussa. Tavoitteesta on pidetty kiinni käsittääkseni suurella hartaudella (siis vissiin käytännön tason ihmisten epäilyt sivuuttaen) ja sopan sekoitti sitten lopullisesti Siemens, joka jostain syystä päätyi lupaamaan, että pystyy toteuttamaan tilaajan toiveajatelmat.

----------


## Kani

> Sitä en vaan tahdo ymmärtää, että kaikki kaupunkilaisjärjellä varustetut ja asiaa hieman kauempaa tarkastelleet ihmiset ovat nähneet nämä tynkäasema/automaattihölmäilyn uhkakuvat jo alusta saakka. Miten on mahdollista, että ammatikseen niitä miettivät ovat pystyneet ummistamaan niiltä silmänsä näin totaalisesti, homma leviää käsiin ja miljoonia hassataan. Kaiken lisäksi ongelmia mahdollisesti siirretään ratkaistavaksi tulevaisuuteen, jolloin haitta, vaiva ja kustannukset ovat moninkertaiset.


Tämä on täysin mahdollista, koska asiat tapahtuvat Suomen erityisolosuhteissa ja Euroopan parhaan joukkoliikenteen olosuhteissa. Järkevät ja usein laajan kansainvälisen asiatiedon tuntemuksella puhuvat tahot ovat meillä kylähulluiksi leimattuja häiriköitä, jotka haittaavat koneiston toimintaa. Tämä asetelma on meillä sisäänrakennettu, oli sitten kyse metrosta, pikaraitiotiestä, rautatiepolitiikasta tai bussiliikenteen järjestämisestä.

Ja se on yksi pätevä syy pitää tätä maata ahdistavana, sisäsiittoisena takapajulana, jossa hyvävelikerhot kukoistavat, ja nöyrä kansa katsoo sivusta.

----------


## Dakkus

Kovasti kummallinen on myös mediassa silloin tällöin näkyvä väite siitä, ettei kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä enää valmistettaisi manuaaliohjatuille junille.
Jos tuo nimittäin on totta, iso osa maailman maista on ongelmissa, kun tulisi seuraavan kerran tarve laajentaa rataverkkoa. Ei taitaisi Kerava-Lahti -oikoratakaan olla nykyisin mahdollinen rakennettava, kun kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä kerran ei enää tehdä sellaisille junille, jollaisilla VR ja HKL-ML ajavat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kovasti kummallinen on myös mediassa silloin tällöin näkyvä väite siitä, ettei kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä enää valmistettaisi manuaaliohjatuille junille.


Eiköhän tuo ole väärinkäsitys toimittajien puolelta. Tai sitten oikovat mutkia uutisoinnissaan. Taustalla oleva fakta on, että nykyään Helsingin metron käyttämää kulunvalvontaa ei enää valmisteta, eikä siihen saada osia. Ja siksi Länsimetron rakentaminen vaatii myös kulunvalvonnan uusimisen. Tästähän se automaattimetrokin on saanut alkunsa. Tapahtumat muistuttavat satua hiirestä räätälinä, mutta sen sijaan, että valmistettava vaatekappale muuttuisi yhä vaatimattomammaksi, niin tässä tarinassa asiat ovet edenneet tasan päinvastaiseen suuntaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täh? Mitä tekemistä leudoilla talvilla on automaatin kanssa? Ei kai kukaan ole myöntänyt, että automaatti ei sopisi lumiseen ja kylmään talveen? Käsittääkseni automaatin ongelmat eivät kyllä ihan oikeastikaan liity talviolosuhteisiin, ainakaan sen enempää kuin kylmä ja lumi haittaa kaikkea raideliikennettä.


Laituriovet jotka oli ehtona kuljettamattomalle ajolle, eivät toimi jos on lunta ja jäätä laiturilla.

Lisäksi automaattiohjatussa junassa on ymmärtääksemi joku kamerakin ja sen on väitetty toimivan huonosti lumisateessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Laituriovet jotka oli ehtona kuljettamattomalle ajolle, eivät toimi jos on lunta ja jäätä laiturilla.


Ne taannoiset leudot talvet eivät kyllä olleet mitenkään täydellisen lumettomia Helsingissäkään ja yleensä yksi -20 C -viikko talvessa oli joka tapauksessa. Eivätkös ovet ole olleet koko ajan automatisointisuunnitelmissa kaikille pinta-asemille? Kai tuossa on täytynyt olla lähtökohtana se, että ovet toimivat lumisateella.

----------


## ViviP

> Kai tuossa on täytynyt olla lähtökohtana se, että ovet toimivat lumisateella.


Minusta noin voi ajatella vain täysin todellisuudesta vieraantunut henkilö. Mutta sopii toki yleiseen taudinkuvaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun tiedossa oli, että kulunvalvonta täytyy uusia, niin eihän itseään kunnioittava haitek-metropoli Helsinki, jossa on maailman paras metro, voinut muuta asettaa tavoitteeksi kuin kuljettajattoman ajon. Köpiksessäkin semmoinen on, ja monessa muussa.


HKL:n automaattiraporteista löytyy väittämä, että metrot tehdään nykyään automaattisiksi. Lukijan on tarkoitettu ymmärtävän, että tämä tarkoittaa kuljettajattomiksi. On niissä raporteissa kuvattu alan jargonissa esiintyviä kirjainlyhennelmiä, mutta koko ajan on pönkitetty mielikuvaa siitä, että automaattimetro tarkoittaa ilman kuljettajaa liikkuvia junia. Joten syntyy, kuten halutaankin, mielikuva siitä, että uudet metrot ovat kuljettajattomia.

Asia ei ole näin.

Katsotaan 10 vuotta taaksepäin. Vuodesta 2002 on avattu 40 uutta metroa. Niistä kuljettajattomia on 6. Siis 15 %, mikä on aika marginaalista.

Vuodesta 2002 on avattu 9 entisten laajennusta tai muutosta, jotka ovat kuljettajattomia. Nämä 9 laajennusta on tehty 143:een metrojärjestelmään, jotka ovat olleet olemassa ennen vuotta 2002. Siis täysin marginaalista, kun kuljettajattomia metroja on tehty 6 %:iin olemassa olevista metroista.

Nyt maailmassa on käytössä 183 metroksi listattua järjestelmää, ja niistä listataan kuljettajattomiksi edes osittain 32. Se on 17 %.

Automaatti on sitten ihan eri asia. Jos puhutaan kansankielellä, suuressa osassa nykyisistä metrojunista on vakionopeussäädin, jota voidaan ohjata metron ratalaitteilla. Toteutuksen yksityiskohdat vaihtelevat. Mutta periaatteessa niin, että kuljettaja asettaa ajokahvan aja-asentoon, jolloin juna kiihtyy ennalta asetetulla kiihtyvyydellä ennalta asetettuun nopeuteen. Kun tulee vastaan nopeusrajoitus, radassa oleva laite välittää siitä tiedon junan ohjauslaitteelle, ja juna hidastaa rajoituksen mukaiseen nopeuteen ilman, että kuljettaja tekee mitään.




> Kovasti kummallinen on myös mediassa silloin tällöin näkyvä väite siitä, ettei kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä enää valmistettaisi manuaaliohjatuille junille.


Tällaisen väittäminen on tietämättömyyttä tai valehtelua. Kuten edellä kirjaamani tilastotieto osoittaa.




> Taustalla oleva fakta on, että nykyään Helsingin metron käyttämää kulunvalvontaa ei enää valmisteta, eikä siihen saada osia.


Tämäkään ei liene totta, mikä taitaa olla vahvistettu HKL:n johtokunnalle ja raportoitu Mirva Haltian blogissa. Samoja asetinlaitteita ei toimitettane enää uusina, mutta vanhoja ylläpidetään, mikä tarkoittaa, että niitä voidaan muuttaa, laajentaa ja tietenkin korjata ja huoltaa. Näitä samoja lienee käytössä ympäri maailman rautateiden kai satoja. Osa niistä sellaisissa kohteissa, ettei edes ole tarjolla mitään korvaavaa tuotetta.

Reletekniikka on vanhanaikaista, mutta yksinkertaista, pitkäikäistä, luotettavaa ja helposti hoidettavaa. Samaa ei voi sanoa bugisesta tietotekniikasta, joka pimenee ukkosella ja jonka koodareita ei parin vuoden päästä löydä enää mistään.




> Eivätkös ovet ole olleet koko ajan automatisointisuunnitelmissa kaikille pinta-asemille? Kai tuossa on täytynyt olla lähtökohtana se, että ovet toimivat lumisateella.


Eivät olleet alun perin. Vuonna 2005 vielä vakuutettiin poliitikoille, ettei tarvita.

Automaattimetrojen toimittajat ovat myöntäneet, ettei Helsingin ilmasto-olosuhteissa toimivaa laserkeilaus- tai kamerapohjaista turvajärjestelyä ole olemassa. He ovat myöntäneet myös, ettei näissä oloissa taivasalla toimivia laituriovia ole olemassa. Nämä yhdessä johtivat siihen, että pinta-asemat on katettava, jotta niihin voi asentaa laituriovet. Näin siis muuttui sekin vakuuttelu vuodelta 2005, ettei automaattihankkeen hintaan tarvitse lisätä laituriovia, koska niitä ei tarvita. Tarvitaan laituriovet ja lisäksi lumenpitävien katosten rakentaminen asemille.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämäkään ei liene totta, mikä taitaa olla vahvistettu HKL:n johtokunnalle ja raportoitu Mirva Haltian blogissa. Samoja asetinlaitteita ei toimitettane enää uusina, mutta vanhoja ylläpidetään, mikä tarkoittaa, että niitä voidaan muuttaa, laajentaa ja tietenkin korjata ja huoltaa. Näitä samoja lienee käytössä ympäri maailman rautateiden kai satoja. Osa niistä sellaisissa kohteissa, ettei edes ole tarjolla mitään korvaavaa tuotetta.
> 
> Reletekniikka on vanhanaikaista, mutta yksinkertaista, pitkäikäistä, luotettavaa ja helposti hoidettavaa. Samaa ei voi sanoa bugisesta tietotekniikasta, joka pimenee ukkosella ja jonka koodareita ei parin vuoden päästä löydä enää mistään.


No, muistelin, että Kalasataman lisäys kulunvalvontaan tapahtui käyttämällä varaosia, eikä sen enempää laajennusvaraa enää olisi. Tähän tapaan asia ainakin uutisoitiin, siitä olen melko varma. Mutta kun ajatuksen kanssa miettii, niin kyllähän yleensä toimittajat ovat sitoutuneet myymään varaosia toimittamiinsa järjestelmiin niin kauan kuin tarpeen. Eli osia pitäisi saada ainakin niin kauan kun toimittaja ei ole tehnyt konkurssia. Olisiko totuus sitten siinä, että länsimetro tekisi niin ison muutoksen, että kulunvalvonta pitäisi rakentaa uudestaan. Relepohjaisten systeemien etu on luotettavuus, mutta huono puoli on heikko muunneltavuus: niitä ei voi ohjelmoida uusiksi, vaan muutokset vaativat myös relekonfiguraatioiden muuttamista ihan fyysisesti. Eli olisiko isohko remontti joka tapauksessa tarpeen, vaikka länsimetron kulunvalvonta toteutetettaisiinkin samalla järjestelmällä? Kuinka Vuosaaren haaran kanssa toimittiin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli olisiko isohko remontti joka tapauksessa tarpeen, vaikka länsimetron kulunvalvonta toteutetettaisiinkin samalla järjestelmällä? Kuinka Vuosaaren haaran kanssa toimittiin?


Vuosaari tehtiin varastossa olleilla varaosilla. Asetinlaitteen laajentaminen ei ollut silloin esteenä, joten en usko, että 7 asemaa Espooseen olisi sen kummempi rasti kuin 3 Vuosaareen. Olkoonkin, ettei laajennus onnistu ohjelmalla vaan fyysisellä relelogiikan laajennuksella. Mutta onhan nämä vehkeet sitä varten suunniteltu.

Minäkin uskoin Vuosaaresta lähtien, että varaosia ei saa eikä asetinlaitetta voi laajentaa. Uskoin, että Siemens möi lahjonnalla vanhentuneen asetinlaitteen, joka oli nyt tiensä päässä.

Kalasatama uutisoitiin juuri kuten kirjoitit. Mutta monta muutakin metroon liittyvää asiaa on uutisoitu sen perusteella, mitä HKL on sanonut, vaikka asiat eivät ole kuten HKL on sanonut. Kalasataman kanssa taisi olla yksinkertaisesti niin, että kun kerran oltiin niin varmat siitä, että automaattimetro tulee, ei vain viitsitty lisätä systeemiin yhtä asemaa. Teknisesti junat pysähtynevät Kalasatamassa linjalle.

Totuus metron asetinlaitteesta tuli esille muistaakseni syksyllä nyt käsiin levinneen Siemens-hankinnan kanssa. Mirvan blogin kautta varmaankin, sehän on ollut ainoa tiedotuskanava.

Antero

----------


## MaZo

> No, muistelin, että Kalasataman lisäys kulunvalvontaan tapahtui käyttämällä varaosia, eikä sen enempää laajennusvaraa enää olisi. Tähän tapaan asia ainakin uutisoitiin, siitä olen melko varma. Mutta kun ajatuksen kanssa miettii, niin kyllähän yleensä toimittajat ovat sitoutuneet myymään varaosia toimittamiinsa järjestelmiin niin kauan kuin tarpeen. Eli osia pitäisi saada ainakin niin kauan kun toimittaja ei ole tehnyt konkurssia. Olisiko totuus sitten siinä, että länsimetro tekisi niin ison muutoksen, että kulunvalvonta pitäisi rakentaa uudestaan. Relepohjaisten systeemien etu on luotettavuus, mutta huono puoli on heikko muunneltavuus: niitä ei voi ohjelmoida uusiksi, vaan muutokset vaativat myös relekonfiguraatioiden muuttamista ihan fyysisesti. Eli olisiko isohko remontti joka tapauksessa tarpeen, vaikka länsimetron kulunvalvonta toteutetettaisiinkin samalla järjestelmällä? Kuinka Vuosaaren haaran kanssa toimittiin?


Itse olen ollut siinä uskossa, että Kalasataman järjestely johtuu viimeisiään vetelevän käytönohjauksen rajoituksista eikä itse asetinlaitteesta.
Releasetinlaitteen etu on se, että yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi siihen pystyy tekemään muutoksia myös oma henkilökunta ja näin on myös tehty. Ongelmat alkavat aina vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun kuvaan tulee mukaan tietokoneet ja niiden ohjelmistot, joille ei voi tehdä mitään vaan pitää tilata kallista työtä toimittajalta.

----------


## Kani

> Minäkin uskoin Vuosaaresta lähtien, että varaosia ei saa eikä asetinlaitetta voi laajentaa. Uskoin, että Siemens möi lahjonnalla vanhentuneen asetinlaitteen, joka oli nyt tiensä päässä.


Niin, mainittakoon, että Suomen rautatieverkolla on tänä päivänäkin käytössä useita Siemensin 1960-luvun asetinlaitteita, eikä niiden varaosien saatavuus estä käytön jatkumista mitenkään.

----------


## juhanahi

> Itse olen ollut siinä uskossa, että Kalasataman järjestely johtuu viimeisiään vetelevän käytönohjauksen rajoituksista eikä itse asetinlaitteesta.


MaZo vei sanat suusta  :Smile: 

Keskusteluissa ja myös uutisoinnissa käytetään termiä "kulunvalvonta" varsin laajassa ja vaihtelevassa merkityksessä. Helsingin metron nykytilanne on siis tämä:


-Releasetinlaitteet: ohjaavat opastimia ja ratalaitteita ja sisältävät liikennettä turvaavan logiikan. Näitä on linjalla neljä kappaletta (Haka, Hertta, Kontu, Vuokko). Varikolla käytetään tällä hetkellä automaattidiiliin kuuluvaa tietokoneasetinlaitetta, mutta olen antanut itselleni ymmärtää, ettei releversiota ole vielä purettu pois. Releasetinlaitteet eivät tosiaan ole mitään uutta tekniikkaa, mutta edustavat kuitenkin yleistä ja vielä laajalti käytössä olevaa teknologiaa. Niiden uusimisella ei ole erityinen hoppu.

-Käytönohjaus: tietokonesysteemi, jonka välityksellä alueasetinlaitteita kaukokäytetään, ja joka siihen syötetyn aikataulun mukaisesti hakee normaalitilanteessa junille automaattisesti kulkuteitä asetinlaitteelta. Lisäksi käytönohjaus huolehtii mm. laiturikilpien ohjaamisesta. TÄMÄ on se systeemi, joka on auttamatta vanhentunut, jonka varaosien saaminen on vaikeutunut ja jonka laajentaminen ei käytännössä enää onnistu.

-Pakkopysäytyslaitteet: käsittävät opastimilla ja nopeudenvalvontapisteissä olevat ratamagneetit sekä junissa olevan laitteiston. Suorittavat hätäjarrutuksen, jos juna ajaa punaista päin tai tulee liian lujaa nopeudenvalvontapisteeseen. Tämä on puolestaan se järjestelmä, joka on lähimpänä termiä kulunvalvonta. Koska opastimen lähestymisnopeutta ei valvota, kulkuteihin sisällytetään riittävät ohiajovarat, joille juna viimeistään pakkopysäytyslaitteen pysäyttämänä pysähtyy.

----------


## petteri

Eikös metrossa on käytönohjauksen lisäksi ongelmana aivan ylipitkä "tolppaväli", jolle pitää samalla myös tehdä jotain? Vai liittyykö tuo käytönohjaukseen ja turvalaitteisiin?

----------


## juhanahi

> Eikös metrossa on käytönohjauksen lisäksi ongelmana aivan ylipitkä "tolppaväli"


Nykytilanteessa selkeimpänä pullonkaulana on oikeastaan lähinä Sörnäinen-Kalasatama-Kulosaari -osuus, jossa on muuta metroa pidemmät opastinvälit. Tilanne paranisi huomattavasti lisäämällä Kalasataman asemalle lähtöopastimet (ja ehkä siirtämällä muita opastimia optimaalisempiin paikkoihin). Opastimien lisäys ei releastinlaitteen puolesta ole ongelma, mutta nykyiseen käytönohjaukseen niitä ei käytännössä saada lisättyä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos, Juhana! Tuo on tähän asti selkein ja ymmärrettävin näkemäni selostus siitä, mistä tässä koko asiassa on kyse.

Tulkitsenko siis oikein, että releasetinlaitteeseen ja pakkopysäytyslaitteistoon saa vielä uutta tavaraa ja vanha on tekniikkansa puolesta käyttökelpoista, eli uudelle rataosuudelle voidaan laajentaa nykyistä systeemiä? Ainoa uusimista vaativa olisi siis käytönohjaus.

Kysymys: missä hintaluokassa liikutaan, jos päätetään uusia vain käytönohjaus ja samalla hankkia tarvittava määrä opasteita ym vuorovälin tihentämisen mahdollistamiseksi?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Juu, kiitokset selkeästä vastauksesta. Vaan nyt voisi sitten palata täsmentäen vanhaan kysymykseen: miten Vuosaaren radan opastinjärjestelmä aikanaan saatiin mukaan käytönohjausjärjestelmään?

----------


## MaZo

> Juu, kiitokset selkeästä vastauksesta. Vaan nyt voisi sitten palata täsmentäen vanhaan kysymykseen: miten Vuosaaren radan opastinjärjestelmä aikanaan saatiin mukaan käytönohjausjärjestelmään?


Tietämättä asiasta yhtään mitään sanoisin, että tuosta muutoksesta on nyt reilu 10 vuotta, jonka aikana tietotekniikkaan perustuva järjestelmä viimeistään vanhenee auttamatta. Eli Vuosaaren haaran rakentamisen aikana on vielä ollu täysin mahdollista lisätä osia järjestelmään, mutta nyt aika on jo ajanut siitä ohi. (vrt. tietotekniikkaan perustuvan asetinlaitteen arvioitu käyttöikä 10-15 vuotta)

----------


## juhanahi

> Tulkitsenko siis oikein, että releasetinlaitteeseen ja pakkopysäytyslaitteistoon saa vielä uutta tavaraa ja vanha on tekniikkansa puolesta käyttökelpoista, eli uudelle rataosuudelle voidaan laajentaa nykyistä systeemiä? Ainoa uusimista vaativa olisi siis käytönohjaus.


Kyllä ja ei. Ripeää uusimista kaipaa tosiaankin nykyisistä laitteista vain käytönohjaus. 

Releasetinlaitteet varmaan pärjäävät nykyisillä osuuksilla, jos sikseen tulee. Niitä pystyttäneen periaatteessa laajentamaan sen verran, mitä niiden nykyisellään ohjaamalle alueelle on tarpeen tehdä (jokunen uusi opastin). 

Sen sijaan uusille rataosuuksille tarvitaan kyllä uudet asetinlaitteet, ihan jo tekniikan tilantarpeen sekä myös raidevirtapiirien asettamien rajojen vuoksi. Sillähän ei periaatteessa ole väliä, vaikka metron eri asetinlaitteet olisivat keskenään erilaisia, kunhan vain uusi käytönohjaus osaa keskustella kaikkien kanssa.

Pakkopysäytysjärjestelmän osalta en tiedä tilannetta. Tekniikkahan on periaatteeltaan vanhaa - käsittääkseni Saksassa on vastaavalla idealla toimivaa kulunvalvontaa ollut jo ennen sotia - mutta toisaalta yksinkertaista. Tältä osin kysymys on myös siitä, olisiko kuitenkin järkevä siirtyä nykyaikaisempaan kulunvalvontaan, joka ehkä osaltaan lisäisi myös linjan kapasiteettia, kun ei tarvitsisi varautua linjanopeutta punaisia päin ajavaan junaan.

Hintaluokista en osaa sanoa sitäkään vähää.

----------


## vristo

HKL:n ja Länsimetro Oyn toimitusjohtajat Matti Lahdenranta ja Matti Kokkinen puolustavat tänään Hesarin mielipidepalstalla Länsimetron nykyisen hankesuunnitelman mukaisia lyhyitä, kahden vaunuparin mittaisia metroasemia ja sanovat niiden riittävän yhdessä tiheän vuorovälin kanssa pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## Kani

Näin meille valehdeltiin vuonna 2006:
"Vepsäläisen mukaan metron täysautomatisointi on tutkitusti edullisin ja turvallisin vaihtoehto."

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2006...29135_uu.shtml

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n ja Länsimetro Oyn toimitusjohtajat Matti Lahdenranta ja Matti Kokkinen puolustavat tänään Hesarin mielipidepalstalla Länsimetron nykyisen hankesuunnitelman mukaisia lyhyitä, kahden vaunuparin mittaisia metroasemia ja sanovat niiden riittävän yhdessä tiheän vuorovälin kanssa pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.


Onkohan tätä asiaa käsitelty jossain tämän ketjun yli 3000:ssa viestissä jo, en jaksa kaivella. Joka tapauksessa vuonna 2008 kritisoin näitä kirjoituksessa toistettuja selityksiä kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, sillä ne eivät vakuuttaneet silloin eivätkä edelleenkään.

Voi vaikka kysyä, miksi 1970-luvulla ylipäätään päätettiin tehdä 135 metriä pitkät asemat automaattimetroon, jota silloin suunniteltiin. Eivät kai suunnittelijat voineet tietää, että poliitikot eivät haluakaan automaattia vuonna 1982, ja halusivat välttää kalliin pidentämisen jälkeenpäin, ellei asemia olisi alun perin tehty pitkiksi. Selitykseksi ei käy, että metro Espooseen tuli yllätyksenä, sillä Espoon rata on ollut suunnitelmissa alusta asti.

Toinen hyvä kysymys lienee, miten RaideYVA:n aikaan lyhyiden combijunien ajaminen Helsingin metroon ei voinut tulla kysymykseenkään, kun se söisi kapasiteetin. Mutta nyt junien lyhentäminen on aivan sopivaa.

Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisketjussa käydyn keskustelun valossa tuntuu aika erikoiselta, että on sopivaa suunnitella metro käytettäväksi teoreettiselle maksimikapaisiteetille, mutta ratikan kanssa ei voi tulla kyseeseen edes se, että rataa käytetään kolmanneksella maksimaalisesta kapasiteetista.

Ei ole viisasta suunnitella normaaliliikennettä niin, ettei siinä ole mitään marginaalia kasuvlle ja häiriöille. Vuoroväli ei voi olla ainoastaan liian pitkä, vaan myös liian lyhyt. Liian lyhyt on häiriöherkkä ja nopeus alkaa pudota. Eli matkustajalle palvelutaso huononee myös liian lyhyellä vuorovälillä, joskin eri tavalla kuin liian pitkän vuorovälin kanssa.

Metrosta on sanottu, että sehän tehdään ainakin sadaksi vuodeksi. Onko tämä ajatus nyt kuopattu? Liikennemalliennusteet pitävät tulevaisuutta menneisyyden toistona. Oikeasti me emme tiedä, miten asenteet ja eläminen muuttuvat kymmenien vuosien kuluessa. Liikennemallit eivät tiedä tulevaisuudesta, kun lähtöarvona on menneisyys. Ja niillä keinoin, kun Espoon metrolle on liikennemallilla ruuvattu matkustajia, voidaan yhtä hyvin ruuvata toisin päin, kun tällä kertaa halutaan osoittaa, että metrossa EI ole matkustajia.

Logiikka pettää myös koko lyhyiden asemien idean kanssa. 2008 vakuutettiin lautakunnalle, että asemat voidaan lyhentää siksi ja vain siksi, että ostetaan kuljettajaton automaatti. Nyt vakuutetaan, että asemat voidaan lyhentää, vaikkei tulekaan automaattia. Siis puhutaanko nyt totta ja 2008 valehdeltiin vai toisin päin?

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Voi vaikka kysyä, miksi 1970-luvulla ylipäätään päätettiin tehdä 135 metriä pitkät asemat automaattimetroon, jota silloin suunniteltiin. Eivät kai suunnittelijat voineet tietää, että poliitikot eivät haluakaan automaattia vuonna 1982, ja halusivat välttää kalliin pidentämisen jälkeenpäin, ellei asemia olisi alun perin tehty pitkiksi. Selitykseksi ei käy, että metro Espooseen tuli yllätyksenä, sillä Espoon rata on ollut suunnitelmissa alusta asti.


Tarjoaisin tuohon selitykseksi, että 1970-luvun automaatille ei kaavailtu semmoista vuoroväliä kuin nyt on kaavailtu, eikä opastimia ja pakkopysäytysjärjestelmää oltu rakentamassa 2 min vuorovälille. Saatan olla täysin väärässä. Silloisen ajan hengen mukaan suuri taisi olla kaunista. Tänä päivänä on jostain syystä koettu tarpeelliseksi pyrkiä myymään lyhytmetro ketteränä, joustavana ja edullisena. Tragikomedia se on tietysti tahatonkin sellainen.

----------


## late-

> Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisketjussa käydyn keskustelun valossa tuntuu aika erikoiselta, että on sopivaa suunnitella metro käytettäväksi teoreettiselle maksimikapaisiteetille, mutta ratikan kanssa ei voi tulla kyseeseen edes se, että rataa käytetään kolmanneksella maksimaalisesta kapasiteetista.


Minä en ainakaan kannata metron suunnittelemista teoreettisella maksimikapasiteetilla. Kokkisen ja Lahdenrannan viittaamissa laskelmissa on taidettu käyttää väljempää mitoituskapasiteettia, mutta en kannata silläkään laskemista. Hyvä lähtökohta olisi nykyinen huippukuormitus. Jos kuormitustasoa tästä nostetaan, ei voida taata matkustusmukavuuden ja sitä kautta metron suosion pysymistä nykyisellä tasolla.

Östersundomin yleiskaava on mitoitettu reilulle 70 000 asukkaalle. Lisäksi Sipoo suunnittelee omalle puolelleen pitkällä tähtäimellä mahdollista Sibbesborgia, jossa voisi olla toinen mokoma. Sibbesborg taitaa virallisissa suunnitelmissa tukeutua metroon, joten se pitäisi huomioida laskelmissa.

Kuljettajallinen ajo myös vaatii enemmän henkilökuntaa tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. Mikä on tämän kustannusvaikutus diskontattuna joltakin kohtuulliselta jaksolta verrattuna pidemmillä junilla ajamiseen? Kyseessä ei varmaankaan ole asemainvestointeja kattava summa, mutta mainitsemisen arvoinen summa kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuljettajallinen ajo myös vaatii enemmän henkilökuntaa tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. Mikä on tämän kustannusvaikutus diskontattuna joltakin kohtuulliselta jaksolta verrattuna pidemmillä junilla ajamiseen? Kyseessä ei varmaankaan ole asemainvestointeja kattava summa, mutta mainitsemisen arvoinen summa kuitenkin.


Sitä pitäisi kai verrata sekä asemiin että kuljettajattoman ajon järjestelmäinvestointiin. Vuonna 2008 tein sellaisen laskelman. 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä puntit menivät rehellisen laskentatarkkuuden puitteissa tasan. Kuljettajattoman ajon järjestelmän kustannukset ovat tuosta kuitenkin nousseet ja käyttöaika lyhentynyt niistä luvuista, joita HKL silloin käytti.

Voikin varmaan arvella, että kuljettajattomalla ajolla on jokin vuoroväliarvo, jolla se tulee taloudellisesti kuljettajia paremmaksi ratkaisuksi. Metron kapasiteetilla ei sinänsä ole asian kanssa mitään tekemistä, koska järjestelmä- tai kuljettajakulut ovat samat junapituudesta riippumatta.

Tulkoon nyt vielä todetuksi, kun kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnasta kirjoitin, että KSV:n liikennesuunnittelijat kyllä olivat asemien lyhentämistä vastaan. Siinä mielessä siis kritiikkini ei mennyt hukkaan, mutta päätös asiasta tehtiinkin jossain muualla.

Antero

----------


## ViviP

Päättikö tuo kauan odotettu kokous mitään asemien pituudesta? Kaikki tieto, minkä olen aiheesta löytänyt, käsittelee vain puoliautomaatista luopumista ja mahdollista sopimuspurkua täysautomaatin suhteen. 

Miksei mikään "virallinen taho" ylipäätäänkään tiedota Länsimetrohankkeesta mitään olennaista? Ärsyttävää.

----------


## hmikko

> Päättikö tuo kauan odotettu kokous mitään asemien pituudesta?


Eipä se tietenkään voinut päättää, kun päätös on nähtävästi sidottu automaattiratkaisuun, jota ei ole tehty. Haltian blogin perusteella näyttäis siltä, että sekä pitkiä että lyhyitä asemia punnitaan.

----------


## vristo

Länsimetro Oy tiedottaa:

http://lansimetro.fi/fi/component/content/744/2

Mirva Haltia-Holmbergin tilannekatsaus:

http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/04/t...imetrosta.html

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:17 ----------




> Länsimetro Oy tiedottaa:
> 
> http://lansimetro.fi/fi/component/content/744/2


Minulle tulee tästä "päiväkäskystä" mieleeni jokin "pohjoiskorelainen virallinen uutistoimisto", joka kertoo totuuden ja vaatii omilla aivoillaan ajattelevia alamaisiaan palaamaan ruotuun.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minulle tulee tästä "päiväkäskystä" mieleeni jokin "pohjoiskorelainen virallinen uutistoimisto", joka kertoo totuuden ja vaatii omilla aivoillaan ajattelevia alamaisiaan palaamaan ruotuun.


Hyvin kiteytetty. Tuo kielii siitä, että huoli on suuri.

Ensimmäisenä herää kysymys siitä, miksi kulunvalvonnan uusimisella saataisiin 2,5 min vuoroväli ja automaatilla sitten 2 min vuoroväli. Ilmeisesti tätä on selostettu HKL:n johtokunnan kokouksessakin päätellen siitä, mitä Mirva H-H blogissaan kirjoittaa. Ihmettelen, etteivät johtokunnan jäsenet ole vieläkään ymmärtäneet sitä, ettei automatiikka määritä vuoroväliä, vaan kulunvalvonta. Siis se kysymys: miksei uusita kulunvalvontaa samantien niin, että se mahdollistaa 2 min vuorovälin kuljettajilla?

Ja toisena tuo viimeinen kappale saa minut jo höröttämään ääneen. Että kun on jo 2008 näin päätetty ja kun työt nyt ihan koko ajan ja joka päivä etenevät tämän mukaan, niin näin se nyt on ja pulinat pois. Heh. Jos minä olisin johtokunnassa ja minulle tulisi joku espoolaisen osakeyhtiön toimitusjohtaja lässyttämään tuollaista, niin voi olla, että suuttuisin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Että kun on jo 2008 näin päätetty ja kun työt nyt ihan koko ajan ja joka päivä etenevät tämän mukaan, niin näin se nyt on ja pulinat pois.


Asian voi nähdä niin, että vuoden 2008 päätöksen perusteet ovat oleellisilta osin edelleen voimassa (esim. maankäyttöennusteet eivät ole muuttuneet ratkaisevasti). Uutisen mukaan metron automatisointi toteutetaan viimeistään 2025 eli ennen kuin vuoroväliä tarvitsee tihentää 2,5 minuutista. Koska automatisoinnilla päästään niin tiheään vuoroväliin, että kapasiteettiongelmia ei tule nähtävissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa, olisi asemien pidentämisestä hyötyä vain vajaan 10 vuoden ajan. Ja sen vajaan 10 vuoden aikana tulee halvemmaksi maksaa palkkaa useammalle kuljettajalle kuin pidentää asemia.

Aikaisemmin tosin on kerrottu, että jos metron automatisointi ei nyt toteudu, niin mahdollisesti myöhemmin tehtävästä automatisoinnista tehdään aikanaan erillinen päätös. Nyt asia kuitenkin uutisoidaan itsestäänselvyytenä.

----------


## Kani

> Jos minä olisin johtokunnassa ja minulle tulisi joku espoolaisen osakeyhtiön toimitusjohtaja 
> lässyttämään tuollaista, niin voi olla, että suuttuisin.


Mutta eihän meillä kukaan suutu, kun Suomessa ei ole tapana, että poliitikot puuttuvat poliittisiin asioihin.

Koko tiedote on sellainen, ettei tiedä, pitäisikö itkeä vai itkeä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Noh, reiluuden nimissä on sanottava, että tuossa tiedotteessa on aika selvästi kerrottu, mihin asioihin heidän arvionsa perustuu. Minä ainakin annan tälle arvoa. Kukin voi sitten tykönään miettiä, onko samaa mieltä vai ei. Eikä niin kuin perinteisesti, että joutuu vain miettimään, uskooko vai ei usko.

Mutta täytyy muistaa, että keskusta on jo pitkälti täynnä, kulkumuoto-osuudessa joukkoliikenteelle tulee 60% niemelle tultaessa, joten tuskin tuon metron käyttäjämäärät paljoa lisääntyvät. Eli jos oikeasti vuoroväli saadaan toteutumaan, niin kaipa homma toimii. Ja sitä paitsi metrolla on tavallaan hukkakapasiteettia nykyään, kun matkustajia syötetään liityntäliikenteellä. Eli kapasiteettiä on aika helppo lisätä paljonkin yksinkertaisesti vain muuttamalla osan liityntäliikenteestä suoriksi yhteyksiksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Noh, reiluuden nimissä on sanottava, että tuossa tiedotteessa on aika selvästi kerrottu, mihin asioihin heidän arvionsa perustuu. Minä ainakin annan tälle arvoa. Kukin voi sitten tykönään miettiä, onko samaa mieltä vai ei. Eikä niin kuin perinteisesti, että joutuu vain miettimään, uskooko vai ei usko.


Samaa mieltä. Tuo tiedote on täysin asiallista viestintää. Totta kai yhtiön pitää kertoa oma näkemyksensä. Tyhmää olisi olla kertomatta. Syytettäisiinkö sitten asioiden kuoliaaksi vaikenemisesta?

----------


## vristo

Tuo tiedote erittäin samankaltainen sen Hesarin mielipidepalstalla olleen (HS 25.3) kirjoituksen kanssa. Toki sen sävy on hyvin asiallinen ja perusteleva, mutta samalla jyrkän ehdoton. Aivan kuin mitään muuta mahdollisuutta kuin lyhyet metrojunat, lyhyine asemalaitureineen ja automaation tuoma tiheä vuoroväli ei olisi. Epäilijöiden joukko on, syystäkin kaikkien käänteiden jälkeen, kasvanut viime aikoina.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo tiedote erittäin samankaltainen sen Hesarin mielipidepalstalla olleen (HS 25.3) kirjoituksen kanssa. Toki sen sävy on hyvin asiallinen ja perusteleva, mutta samalla jyrkän ehdoton. Aivan kuin mitään muuta mahdollisuutta kuin lyhyet metrojunat, lyhyine asemalaitureineen ja automaation tuoma tiheä vuoroväli ei olisi. Epäilijöiden joukko on, syystäkin kaikkien käänteiden jälkeen, kasvanut viime aikoina.


En väitä vastaan, kunhan toin esiin positiivisen puolen tiedotteessa. Näissä asioissa niin usein kuulee vain selityksenä jonkin hyvältä kuulostavan ympäripyöreyden, mutta nyt pystyin heti hahmottamaan, mitä nämä ovat oikeasti miettineet.

Sille ei tosiaankaan voi mitään, että ei ole kovin fiksua ripustautua lyhyisiin asemiin. Radan on syytä olla mahdollisimman monikäyttöinen. Eli vaikka liikennöintitavaksi valittaisiinkin lyhyet junat lyhyellä vuorovälillä, niin ei todellakaan ole mieltä tehdä rataa siten, että muunlainen liikennöinti ei onnistu. Jos siitä nimittäin ei saada kunnollista säästöä. Vaikulmaksi minulle tulee, että tuolla kuviolla on ihan realistiset mahdollisuudet onnistua, mutta se on asioiden tekemistä vaikeamman kautta: otetaan riski epäonnistumisesta valitsemalla haastavampi liikennöintimalli ilman että saadaan tällä valinnalla juuri mitään ylimääräistä hyötyä.

On oikein hyvä, jos radalla+junilla pystytään hyvin pieneen vuoroväliin, mutta tätä ei kannata ulosmitata heti kättelyssä mitoittamalla normaaliliikenne sen mukaiseksi. Näin intuitivisena arvauksena, jos todella päästään tuohon kahden minuutin vuoroväliin, niin liikennöintiväliksi kannattaa asettaa sellainen kolme minuuttia automaatilla. Kuljettajien tapauksessa palkkakustannukset pitää ottaa lukuun ja silloin ei tietenkään ole syytä ensi sijassa lisätä kapasiteettia vuoroväliä lyhentämällä, vaan pidentämällä junia.

----------


## vristo

Tutkiskelin tuossa metroasemien pituuksia maailmalla ja ainakin Nürnbergissä (väkiluku kaupunkialue 503 638, metropolialue 3,500,000) koko metrosysteemin asemien standardipituus on juurikin tuo 90 metriä. Samaten Pariisin metron asemat ovat muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta 90-metrisiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:47 ----------

Tuli myös mieleeni, että Sm5- eli Flirt-kaupunkijuna on 75-metrinen ja niillä ajetaan yhdellä yksiköllä suuri osa liikenteestä (toki ajoittain kahdella yksiköllä ruuhka-aikaan). Nelivaunuinen metrojuna olisi vajaa 90-metrinen ja kun uudet junat ovat läpikuljettavia yksiköitä, joissa matkustajien sijoittuminen on tasaisempaa kuin nykyisissä metrojunissa. 

Lisäksi Kaakkois-Aasian suurissa metropoleissa, Hongkongissa ja Singaporessa, uusimmat metrolaajennukset on suunniteltu vielä lyhyimmille metrojunille (ns. medium-capacity rail transport system)

Singapore uusi Circle Line on mitoitettu kolmen vaunun yksiköille, samaten nyt rakenteilla oleva Downtown Line. Ne ovat toki täysautomaattisia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circle_MRT_Line

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downtown_MRT_Line

----------


## hmikko

> Singapore uusi Circle Line on mitoitettu kolmen vaunun yksiköille, samaten nyt rakenteilla oleva Downtown Line. Ne ovat toki täysautomaattisia.


Sitten on usein mainittu Köpiksen metro, joka nykymuodossaan muistuttaa linjaston puolesta Helsingin metroa. Asemia on 22, eli 5 enemmän kuin Helsingissä. Junat ovat ison ratikan kokoisia, 39-metrisiä kolmevaunuisia, eikä asemille mahdu pidempiä. Nousujen määräksi on mainittu 52 miljoonaa vuonna 2010, ja luku on ollut suht reippaassa nousussa. Helsingissä siis 58 miljoonaa vuodessa. Köpiksen huippukuormasta ei mulla ole tietoa. Liekö siellä tulossa ahdasta?

----------


## ViviP

HS: Väärä säästö voi tulla kalliiksi


http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/V%C...a1305559330329

Vika on tietenkin kokonaan Espoon... :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo tiedote erittäin samankaltainen sen Hesarin mielipidepalstalla olleen (HS 25.3) kirjoituksen kanssa.


Tiedotteen ja HS:n mielipidekirjoituksen sisältöhän on jotakuinkin sama. Molemmissa osakeyhtiö selittää asiaa omalta kannaltaan. Se puolustelee sitä, miksi se asettaa oman etunsa yhteisen edun edelle. Pelkistetymmin, osakeyhtiö haluaa panna muut maksamaan, jotta voisi itse vähän säästää nyt, vaikka tulevaisuudessa voi joutuakin maksamaan paljon enemmän. Mutta kvartaalitalouden hengessä yritystä ja sen nykyistä johtoa ei kiinnosta aika, jolloin nykyjohto ei enää ansaitse bonuksia.

Edellä kuvattu yrityksen omaa etua puolusteleva tiedottaminen on OK ja yrityksen toiminnan ja osaakkeenomistajien lyhyen aikavälin edun mukaista. Mutta kun tässä ei ole kyse tavanomaisesta kilpailuilla markkinoilla toimivasta julkisesta osakeyhtiöstä, vaan OY-muotoon puetusta kunnallisesta virastosta. Länsimetro Oy on kahden kunnan toimintaa, ja kunnan tehtävä on lain mukaan kuntalaisten hyvinvoinnin edistäminen.

Lisäksi tässä on erikoinen asetelma Lahdenrannan roolista. Lahdenranta on Helsingin kaupungin virkamies, jonka tehtävä virkamiehenä on huolehtia Helsingin ja helsinkiläisten edusta. Lahdenranta on kunnallisen osakeyhtiön hallituksessa virkamiehenä eli virka-asemansa perusteella, ei yksityishenkilönä. Siten Lahdenrannan tehtävä on toimia virkavelvollisuuden mukaan myös Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksen jäsenenä.

Asemien lyhentämisessähän on sellainen tilanne, että vastakkain on joko se, että Länsimetro Oy ja sen kustannusvastuurakenteen kautta pääasiassa (enemmän asemia Espoon kuin Helsingin alueella) Espoon kaupunki maksaa pitkistä asemista 5060 M tai Helsingin kaupunki maksaa tarpeettoman ja liian tiheän vuorovälin järjestämisestä ja seurauksista kustannuksia suoraan ja välillisesti huomattavasti enemmän. Helsingin kaupungin etu ei ole säästää Länsimetro Oy:n menoja Helsingin kustannuksella, ja Lahdenrannan virkavelvollisuus on puolustaa Helsinkiä eikä Länsimeto Oy:tä.




> Minä en ainakaan kannata metron suunnittelemista teoreettisella maksimikapasiteetilla. Kokkisen ja Lahdenrannan viittaamissa laskelmissa on taidettu käyttää väljempää mitoituskapasiteettia, mutta en kannata silläkään laskemista. Hyvä lähtökohta olisi nykyinen huippukuormitus. Jos kuormitustasoa tästä nostetaan, ei voida taata matkustusmukavuuden ja sitä kautta metron suosion pysymistä nykyisellä tasolla.


Tiedote perustuu konsulttitoimisto Strafican tekemään laskelmaan, joka on esitetty HKL:n johtokunnalle. Tämän laskelman lähtöarvot ja lopputulokset poikkeavat sekä Östersundomin metrotarkastelusta että parhaillaan hyväksyttävänä olevasta Östersundomin yleiskaavasta. Myös Sibbesborgin nykyinen suunnitelma on huomioimatta. Erittäin keskeinen huomioimaton asia ovat EU:n ja Suomen ilmastotavoitteet, jotka käytännössä edellyttävät autoilun vähenemistä. Strafican paperissa on arvioitu vain sitä, että autoilu ei lisääntyisi.

Metron kapasiteettina on käytetty HKL/HSL:n nimelliskapasiteettia 145 hlö/vaunu. Nykyään huipputunnin kuormitus on 122 hlö/vaunu, ja kuuluu valitusta, että junat ovat täysiä. 122 hlö/vaunu ei kuulosta täydeltä, mutta yhden tunnin aikana kuorma ei jakaudu tasan kaikkiin juniin, eikä yhdessä junassa tasan kaikkiin vaunuihin. Laskusääntönä on HKL/HSL:ssä pidetty, että epätasaisen jakautumisen vuoksi tarvitaan 25 % lisäkapasiteettia. Yhden junan ja sen yhden vaunun huippukuorma voi olla 125 % keskikuormasta. Siis yhdessä junassa voikin olla 153 hlö/vaunu ja yhdessä junan vaunussa 191 hlö. Tuo alkaa jo ollakin täyden tuntuista, koska silloin lattia-alan tiheys on 5 hlö/m2. Ollaan vanhassa 1970-luvun metrojunan kapasiteetissa, 200 hlö/vaunu ja 1200 hlö/juna.

Jos tulkitaan nykytilanne niin, että matkustajien mielestä junat ovat täysiä eli kapasiteetti jo käytössä, suunnitelma 4-vaunuisista junista 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä tarkoittaa, ettei metrossa ole enää matkustajamäärän kasvuvaraa. Helsinki on rakentamassa lisää työpaikkoja mm. Kalasatamaan ja asuntoja metron varrelle. On hyvä ymmärtää, että metrosuunnittelijat eivät päätä sitä, miten ahtaisiin juniin kaupunkilaiset viitsivät mennä matkustamaan. Siitä päättävät kaupunkilaiset itse, ja jos tuntuu liian ahtaalta, metron vieressä on Itäväylä, jolla vaikuttaa olevan hyvin tilaa.

Metron käyttökokemuksesta tiedetään, että 3 min vuoroväli toimii hyvin. Ongelmatilanteita selvitellään nytkin 2 min vuorovälillä, mutta silloin eivät pysähdykset kestä kauaa. Lyhennetyin asemin kapasiteettia voi hakea vuorovälistä, mutta miten hyvin se onnistuu senkin kautta, että liityntäbussit tulevat joka tapauksessa yhtä harvaan ja matkustajat pyrkivät juniin bussien rytmissä. Eli kuormituksen jakautuminen tunnissa ajettujen vuorojen kesken epätasaisesti vain korostuu. Ei ole palvelun paranemista joutua odottamaan seuraavaa junaa.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Edellä kuvattu yrityksen omaa etua puolusteleva tiedottaminen on OK ja yrityksen toiminnan ja osaakkeenomistajien lyhyen aikavälin edun mukaista. Mutta kun tässä ei ole kyse tavanomaisesta kilpailuilla markkinoilla toimivasta julkisesta osakeyhtiöstä, vaan OY-muotoon puetusta kunnallisesta virastosta. Länsimetro Oy on kahden kunnan toimintaa, ja kunnan tehtävä on lain mukaan kuntalaisten hyvinvoinnin edistäminen.


Tuli vain mieleen, että jos on  Kemppistä  uskominen, niin toisen lain mukaan, nimittäin osakeyhtiölain mukaan, asia on tasan päin vastoin: hallituksen jäsen ei nimen omaan saa ajaa yksipuolisesti yhden omistajan etuja, ei edes sen, joka on hänet nimittänyt, vaan hänen on ajettava yrityksen etua. Kuten Kemppinen toteaakin, niin tilanne on vähintäänkin skitsofreeninen silloin, kun virkamies on valittu hallitukseen. Hänen mukaan ennen sotia oikeusoppineet olivat tästä syystä sitä mieltä, että valtio ei edes voisi omistaa osakeyhtiötä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuli vain mieleen, että jos on  Kemppistä  uskominen, niin toisen lain mukaan, nimittäin osakeyhtiölain mukaan, asia on tasan päin vastoin: hallituksen jäsen ei nimen omaan saa ajaa yksipuolisesti yhden omistajan etuja, ei edes sen, joka on hänet nimittänyt, vaan hänen on ajettava yrityksen etua.


Erittäin hyvä huomio. Kemppisen blogin kommenteista käy selville, ettei ristiriitaisten lakien tulkinta ole ihan helppoa. Itse perustan näkemyksen vanhaan Olaus Petrin oikeusperiaatteeseen: Se, mikä ei ole oikeus eikä kohtuus, ei voi olla myöskään laki.

Länsimetro Oy:n tapauksessa ei voine mitenkään olla sellainen tilanne, että yhtiön ja sen omistajien eli kahden kaupungin asukkaiden edut ovat ristiriitaiset. Vaikka Länsimetro Oy saa aikanaan tulonsa HSL:n kautta, HSL:n rahoittavat kuntien asukkaat. HSL on tässä tapauksessa vain maksumekanismi, pankki, joka kerää rahat ja maksaa ne palveluiden tuottajille.

Perimmältään osakeyhtiön tarkoitus on tuotta omistajilleen voittoa. Länsimetro Oy:n kohdalla Oy on kokonaan väärä organisaatio, koska omistajat eivät rikastu maksamalla itse yhtiölle tuloja, joista yhtiö maksaa heille voittoa. Jos taas ajatellaan sitä, että Länsimetro Oy on nyt sitten Oy, niin ei siellä saa osakeyhtiölain mukaan kai ajaa sen enempää yhden kuin toisenkaan omistajan etua. Mutta miksi sitten Espoo on halunnut enemmistövallan?

Toiseksi, asemien lyhentäminen ei ole edes Länsimetro Oy:n etu. Yhtiö joutuu maksamaan kuljettajattoman automaatin kulunvalvonnasta enemmän kuin säästää asemien lyhentämisellä. Yhtiön etu ei ole myöskään se, että suoran rahanmenon lisäksi yhtiön omaisuuden eli metroradan ja sen kapasiteetin arvo alenee 33 %. Pitkällä tähtäimellä yhtiöllä on edessään erittäin kallis remontti asemien pidentämisestä jälkikäteen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Mikko Särelä julkaisi blogissaan mainion analyysin siitä, miten ilmeisesti Länsimetro Oy:n konsulttitoimisto Straficalla teettämä selvitys on saatu näyttämään siltä, että asemia voi lyhentää eikä ainakaan pariin vuosikymmeneen tarvi vielä ryhtyä niitä jälkikäteen pidentämään.

Näyttää selvältä, että raportti on synytynyt siten, että se, mitä siinä esitetään tuloksena on lähtötieto ja se, mitä sanotaan lähtöarvoiksi on raportin varsinainen tulos. Raportti vastaa kysymykeen: Millä tavoin Helsinki voi kehittyä, jotta metron asemat voidaan lyhentää?. Ja vastaus on: luovutaan Itä-Helsingin täydennysrakentamisesta, lisätään autoilua ja siihen käytettävää rahaa sekä vähennetään Östersundomin asukasmäärää reilusti alle puoleen.

Mitä pitäisi tässä tilanteessa tapahtua HKL:n johtokunnassa, kaupunginhallituksessa ja Helsingin valtuustossa? Voiko HKL:n johtokunta päättää kaupungin kehittämisstrategioiden kääntämisestä päälaelleen, jotta Länsimetro Oy voi säästää n. 50 M ja sen seurauksena Helsinki saa hankkia n. 100 M:lla kulunvalvontaa, joka on pakko uusia 10 vuotta käyttöönoton jälkeen. Ja onko kaupunginhallitus halukas siunaamaan nämä suunnitelmat ja esittämään valtuustolle, että kuopataan kaupungin kasvusuunnitelmat, ympäristöohjelma ja Östersundom-tavoitteet.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Iltasanomat tarttui tänään pääkirjoituksessaan metroasemien lyhentämiseen.

Lainaan tekstin tähän, koska joskus linkki kuitenkin lakkaa toimimasta.



> *Litistyvätkö ihmiset metrossa lahnoiksi?*
> Julkaistu: 11.04.2012 06:30
> 
> *Kataisen hallitus yllätti pystymällä tekemään viime kuun kehysriihen ahtaissa raameissa joukon periaatepäätöksiä uusista ratahankkeista.*
> 
> Raideliikenneinvestointien toteutuminen jää myöhempien päätösten varaan, mutta hankkeisiin sitoutuu jo tällä vaalikaudella suunnittelupääomaa, jota ei haluttane myöhemmin heittää hukkaan hankkeet peruuttamalla.
> 
> Nuorta suomussalmelaista liikenneministeriä *Merja Kyllöstä* (vas) on kiitetty taidosta, jota hän osoitti rakentaessaan satsausta raideliikenteeseen.
> 
> ...

----------


## ViviP

Sanoma-konsernissa joku on nähnyt valon. Ensin HS ja nyt IS. Johan oli aikakin, että kekkoslovakian tiedotusvälineistö herää, edes näön vuoksi ja sopivasti liian myöhään niin, ettei sillä ole isompaa vaikutusta mihinkään.

----------


## Knightrider

> Metro on täsmällisyytensä ja nopeutensa vuoksi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien suosiossa.


Bussi+metro lienee sekä hitaampi että epätäsmällisempi, kuin pelkkä bussi. Oli ennen metroakin suorat bussilinjatkin suosiossa, vaikka Itäväylällä ei ollut silloin metriäkään bussikaistaa - kuten nytkin on metro suosiossa, kun ei ole edes vaihtoehtoja. Tulevaisuudessa tilanne muuttuu siten, että metro laajuutensa vuoksi alkaa ollakin nopeampi ja täsmällisempi, kun yksi vaihto (Kampin terminaalissa) poistuu kokonaan osalta matkustajista.

Kysyin, miksei HSL:n asiakastyytyväisyyskyselyyn oteta yhdeksi osa-alueeksi liityntäliikennettä eli pakotettua vaihtoa metrosta bussiin. Tätä joukkoliikenteen muotoa käyttää koko Itä-Helsinki, eikä matkustaja voi valita suoraan keskustaan menevää bussia. Näinollen on järjetöntä vertailla vain metroa ja bussia erikseen.



> Hei!
> 
> Kiitokset Teille palautteestanne. Selvitämme asiaa. 
> 
> Ystävällisin terveisin,
> 
> Antti Vuorela


Metrojen täyttymistähän voisi säädellä valmistamalla Östersundomin raitiotie täysinäisenä keskustasta Östersundomiin Itäväylää: jos metrot täyttyisivät liiaksi, tihennettäisiin raitiotien vuoroväliä. Samalla varmistettaisiin, että mahd. harva Ö-sundomilainen joutuisi käyttämään liityntäliikennettä päästäkseen keskustaan. Raitiotie oikein rakennettuna (ei liikaa välipysäkkejä Vanhan Helsingin puolelle) olisi myös metroa nopeampi vaihtoehto, sillä joustava ratikkalinjaus palvelisi useampaa asukasta, kuin kilometrin välein pysähtyvä laajakaarisäteinen kallis mutkametro.

Sain juuri tietää, että jos Länsimetro viivästyy, sitä ei rakenneta missään tapauksessa ensin Tapiolaan ja avata Matinkylän osuutta myöhemmin. Aikaisemmin tätä vaihtoehtoa on epävirallisesti spekuloitu. Tämä johtuu siitä, että rakentaminen on aikataulussaan, ja ongelma piilee juurikin automatisointiprojektissa ja laitteiston uusimisessa. Täten Länsimetro avataan varmasti vasta, kun se on kokonaisuudessaan valmis, kesti minkä kesti.

----------


## Kani

Hurskasta touhua Sanoman lehdiltä. Vuositolkulla varsinkin HS on kritiikittä tukenut kaikkea, millä metroon saadaan uppoamaan mahdollisimman paljon rahaa, ja lehti on järjestelmällisesti vaiennut epäkohdista ja metron vaihtoehdoista. Nyt kun tavarat on kalsareissa, aletaan esittää kriittistä.

----------


## Eira

Miten pitkien metrojunien ns. "kahden pysähdyksen taktiikka" tynkäasemilla vaikuttaa aikatauluihin ja matka-aikoihin, eli pysähdys ja ajo neljän vaununmitan verran ja uusi pysähdys?

----------


## Dakkus

> Miten pitkien metrojunien ns. "kahden pysähdyksen taktiikka" tynkäasemilla vaikuttaa aikatauluihin ja matka-aikoihin, eli pysähdys ja ajo neljän vaununmitan verran ja uusi pysähdys?


Länsimetron yhteydessä on puhuttu 1,5 minuutin junavälistä ja 30 sekunnin pysäkkiajoista. Eli siitä, että junia lähtisi asemalta tasan kahden minuutin välein.

Koska ihmisten purkautuminen kahdesta vaunusta kestää saman ajan kuin ihmisten purkautuminen neljästä vaunusta, tuo toisi käytännössä toisen 30 sekunnin pysäkkiajan, mikä tarkoittaa vuorovälin venymistä 2 minuutista 2½ minuuttiin eli linjan kapasitetin putoamista viidesosalla siihen nähden, että laiturit olisivat täyspitkiä ja ajettaisiin kuusivaunuisilla junilla.

Jos tällainen ylimääräinen 30 sekuntia kulutetaan vaikkapa viidellä asemalla, se pidentää matka-aikaa kaksi ja puoli minuuttia. Tällainen viiden lyhyen aseman matka olisi vaikkapa Tapiolasta Ruoholahteen tai Rautatientorille.

2 minuutin vuoroväli tarkoittaa 30 junaa per tunti, eli nelivaunuisilla junilla 120 vaunua per tunti.
2½ minuutin vuoroväli tarkoittaa 24 junaa tunnissa, eli kuusivaunuisilla junilla 144 vaunua per tunti.
Tuollaisella käytännöllä saataisiin siis metron kapasiteettia nostettua 20%, mutta pidennettäisiin matka-aikoja lähtöaseman mukaan jopa kahdeksalla minuutilla. Tällöin vartin matka Matinkylästä jonnekin Ruoholahden kohdille kestäisikin 23 minuuttia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Koska ihmisten purkautuminen kahdesta vaunusta kestää saman ajan kuin ihmisten purkautuminen neljästä vaunusta, tuo toisi käytännössä toisen 30 sekunnin pysäkkiajan, mikä tarkoittaa vuorovälin venymistä 2 minuutista 2½ minuuttiin eli linjan kapasitetin putoamista viidesosalla siihen nähden, että laiturit olisivat täyspitkiä ja ajettaisiin kuusivaunuisilla junilla.


Niin, tämä siis siinä tapauksessa, että junan siirtyminen ensimmäisestä pysähdyksestä toiseen kiihdyttämisineen ja jarruttamisineen kestää noin tasan nolla sekuntia... Todellisuudessa se kuitenkin kestää kaksinumeroisen määrän sekunteja, joka on lisättävä kokonaisaikaan.

----------


## Eira

> Niin, tämä siis siinä tapauksessa, että junan siirtyminen ensimmäisestä pysähdyksestä toiseen kiihdyttämisineen ja jarruttamisineen kestää noin tasan nolla sekuntia... Todellisuudessa se kuitenkin kestää kaksinumeroisen määrän sekunteja, joka on lisättävä kokonaisaikaan.


Käytännössähän kuusivaunuisen junan tarvitsisi siirtyä vain kaksi vaununmittaa eli noin 45 m. Jos keskinopeus siirron aikana on 18 km/t eli 5 m/s, kuluisi siirtoon 9 s. Lisäksi on laskettava vaununovien ja laiturinovien avautumiseen ja sulkeutumiseen kuluva aika. Jos joku keskimmäisissä vaunuissa olisi torkahtanut eka pysähdyksen aikana, olisi hänellä vielä uusi tilaisuus poistua vaunusta toka pysähdyksellä.

----------


## Nrg

On tietysti ihan toivottavaa, että metro ja raitiovaunu saataisiin enemmän toistensa kaltaiseksi. Esimerkiksi tässä tapauksessa niin, että metron pysähdysmäärä pysäkkiä kohden saataisiin lähemmäs raitiovaunun vastaavaa (2 kieppeillä tällä hetkellä?). Jotkut harhaoppiset ovat sanoneet, että raitiovaunun lukua pitäisi saada lähemmäs yhtä, mutta kyllä mielestäni tämä mainittu kehityssuunta on paljon loogisempi ja helpommin toteutettavissa. Liikennejärjestelmä on näin helpommin ulkopuolisen omaksuttavissa ja kohtelee samalla tavalla kaikkia matkustajia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Käytännössähän kuusivaunuisen junan tarvitsisi siirtyä vain kaksi vaununmittaa eli noin 45 m. Jos keskinopeus siirron aikana on 18 km/t eli 5 m/s, kuluisi siirtoon 9 s.


Tuollaiseen keskinopeuteen ei vain päästä. Jos metrovaunu kiihdyttää 0,8 m/s2 kiihtyvyydellä ja jarruttaa 1,2 m/s2, optimaalinen siirtoaika olisi 13,7 sekuntia, jossa juna ehtii kiihdyttää 6,6 m/s nopeuteen ja sitten alkaa jarruttaa. Aika riippuu tietysti kiihtyvyysarvoista, mutta edes 1,2 m/s2 kiihdytyksellä ja 2,0 m/s2 jarrutuksella ei päästä sen lyhyempään aikaan kuin 11,0 sekuntia (huippunopeus 8,2 m/s eli keskinopeus vasta 4,1 m/s).

----------


## Dakkus

> Niin, tämä siis siinä tapauksessa, että junan siirtyminen ensimmäisestä pysähdyksestä toiseen kiihdyttämisineen ja jarruttamisineen kestää noin tasan nolla sekuntia... Todellisuudessa se kuitenkin kestää kaksinumeroisen määrän sekunteja, joka on lisättävä kokonaisaikaan.


Laskin mukaan sen, että toisella pysähdyksellä metroon ei juurikaan nouse matkustajia, vaan ainoastaan poistuu. Se lyhentää pysäkkiaikaa. Lisäksi, mikäli tuohon normaalisti ainoan pysähdyksen tuohon 30 sekuntiin on laskettu jarruttelua ja kiihdyttelyä mukaan, jarrutteluja ja kiihdyttelyjä ei silloinkaan tarvitse laskea erikseen.
Toimiva tuollainen kahden pysähdyksen taktiikka ei olisi siltikään. Esim. joka kolmannen M100-junan modaaminen kolmivaunuiseksi puolittamalla aina yksi yksikkö ja liittämällä sen puolikkaat joihinkin muihin yksiköihin ja ajamiinen ruuhka-aikaan viisivaunuisilla junilla voisi toimia paremmin. Tällöin kaikista viidestä vaunusta mahtuisi ainakin yksi ovi laituriin. M200- ja M300-junia voisi ajaa kuusivaunusinakin, koska vaunusta toiseen pääsee kulkemaan. Fiksua tuollainenkaan ei tietenkään olisi, vaan fiksuinta olisi rakentaa alunperinkin kunnolliset laiturit, ettei tarvitse pelleillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi, mikäli tuohon normaalisti ainoan pysähdyksen tuohon 30 sekuntiin on laskettu jarruttelua ja kiihdyttelyä mukaan, jarrutteluja ja kiihdyttelyjä ei silloinkaan tarvitse laskea erikseen.


Metron (ja muun juokkoliikenteen) linjanopeus on laskettava siten, että pysäkkiajaksi lasketaan se aika, jonka vaunu on pysähdyksissä. Siis jarrutuksen päättymisestä kiihdytyksen alkuun. Tänä aikana avataan ja suljetaan ovet ja vaihdetaan matkustajat. Jarrutuksen ja kiihdytyksen ajat ovat osa ajoaikaa, ja ne riippuvat junan nopeudesta jarrutuksen alkaessa ja kiihdytyksen päättyessä. Eli jos tällaisen liikenteen hitautta laskee, niin se täytyy laskea periaatteella ajopyshädysajopysähdysajo.

Helsingin metrossa olen huomannut, että toisinaan ovet alkavat avautua jo ennen junan pysähtymistä, mikä nopeuttaa aseman operaatiota, koska ihmisten postuminen junasta voi alkaa muutaman sekunnin aiemmin kuin jos ovien avautuminen alkaa vasta junan pysähdyttyä. En puutu tässä asian turvallisuuteen.

Mutta kuten itsekin toteat, ei laskutapa tällaista liikennettä mitenkään paranna. Tällainen kahden pysähdyksen taktiikka alentaa linjanopeutta ja pidentää vuoroväliä. Eli on pelkästään hölmöläisten hommaa. Mutta sehän ei taidakaan olla mitään uutta?  :Wink: 

Jarrutusaikoja on keskustelussa laskettu suuremmilla hidastuvuuksilla kuin 0,8 m/s2. Ei onnistu käytännössä Helingin metrossa. Liukkaiden istuinten vuoksi suurempaa kuin 0,8 m/s2 nopeuden muutosta ei voi käyttää. Ihmiset liukuvat istuimilta pois. Erityisen hankalaa on istua M200-junien taittoistuimilla, koska sivusuunnassa on vaikea saada tukea istunnalleen.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

> Helsingin metrossa olen huomannut, että toisinaan ovet alkavat avautua jo ennen junan pysähtymistä, mikä nopeuttaa aseman operaatiota, koska ihmisten postuminen junasta voi alkaa muutaman sekunnin aiemmin kuin jos ovien avautuminen alkaa vasta junan pysähdyttyä. En puutu tässä asian turvallisuuteen.


Harjaantuneet kuljettajat tosiaan harrastavat tätä. Se tosin onnistuu vain M100-junilla vauhdin ollessa luokkaa 1km/h. Sama "lennosta avaaminen" on myös mahdollista NrI ja NrII vaunuissa. Jos pysäkille valutaan hitaasti, ovet lähtevät aukeamaan kun liike on vielä pysähtymässä. 

Vanha kalusto on siis uutta viisaampaa, kun niiden toiminta mahdollistaa pysäkkiajasta parin sekunnin lyhennyksen. Uudessa "turvallisessa" kalustossa tämä ei ole mahdollista.

----------


## Markku K

> Harjaantuneet kuljettajat tosiaan harrastavat tätä. Se tosin onnistuu vain M100-junilla vauhdin ollessa luokkaa 1km/h.


M100:n ovet saa kyllä avattua kun vauhti on alle 10km/h.

----------


## GT8N

> M100:n ovet saa kyllä avattua kun vauhti on alle 10km/h.


Muotoilu oli hiukan huono, mutta tarkoitin, että ovien ollessa auki on vauhti enää luokkaa 1km/h tai jo pysähtynyt.

----------


## aki

3.5

Lauttasaaren metrotyömaalla on syttynyt tulipalo http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...a-katso_kuvat/ Ilmeisesti räjäytystyömaalla käytettävät kumimatot palavat tai kytevät, savunmuodostus on runsasta ja pelastuslaitos on lähettänyt paikalle 10 yksikköä.

----------


## PSi

> -- Sama "lennosta avaaminen" on myös mahdollista NrI ja NrII vaunuissa.--


OT: Ja onko edelleen niin että kun ovet aukeaa, ei NRI-vaunua voi kiihdyttää, ja jos nopeus nousee (esim. alamäessä) 5 km/h (?) vauhtiin kytkeytyy ovien ohjaus pois? Olin vuosia sitten kyydissä kun Nordenskjöldin/Mannerh.tien risteyksen 3T:n pysäkillä kuljettaja ennakoi ovien sulkeutumisen vapauttamalla seisontajarrun ennen viimeisen oven sulkeutumista. Vaunu rullasi alamäkeen ja vauhti nousi alamäessä yli 5 km/h(?) ja ovet lukittui auki. Kuljettaja ei ilmeisesti heti tajunnut mistä on kyse kun vaunua ei voinut kiihdyttää, eikä avonaista ovea sulkea. Vain jarru toimi. Kun vaunu oli kerran jo lähtenyt pysäkiltä painoi mummo  pysähtymisnappia seuraavaa pysähdystä varten. Vaunu oli kuitenkin pakko pysäyttää ja ovet vapauttaa, jotta viimeisenkin oven sai kiinni, ja vaunua olisi voinut kiihdyttää. Vaunu pysähtyi liikenteen sekaan keskelle Urheilukadun risteystä ja kun ovet vapautettiin aukesi myös jo sulkeutuneet ovet ja mummo aloitti poistumisen ohiajavien autojen sekaan, kun luuli vaunun jo saapuneen seuraavalle pysäkille...

pekka

----------


## ViviP

Onpa käynyt mielessä, että ainoita todellisia syitä kaavoitaa metro Espooseen ylipäätään oli oikeuttaa sillä tehokkaampi kaavoitus ja täydennysrakentaminen. Lisää ihmisiä metroa vaille valmiin infran ja palvelujen sekaan. Gryndereillä maksatetaan metro samalla kun uusilta asukkailta kerätään äyrit arkkuun ilman muita investointeja.

----------


## hmikko

> Onpa käynyt mielessä, että ainoita todellisia syitä kaavoitaa metro Espooseen ylipäätään oli oikeuttaa sillä tehokkaampi kaavoitus ja täydennysrakentaminen. Lisää ihmisiä metroa vaille valmiin infran ja palvelujen sekaan. Gryndereillä maksatetaan metro samalla kun uusilta asukkailta kerätään äyrit arkkuun ilman muita investointeja.


Metron hinta on sellainen, että näin on pakkokin toimia, ja johtaja Louko on tämän todennut ääneenkin useampaan otteeseen. Itseäni harmittaa se, että kaupunkisuunnittelu ei tunnu olevan tässä kohtaa juuri entistä parempaa, vaikka paljon rakennetaan. Vähän joka asemalle on tulossa umpinaista laatikko-ostoskeskusta, torneja, kolhoa ulkotilaa, tai kaikki edellä mainitut yhdesä. Keilaniemen, Matinkylän ja Jousenpuiston suunnitelmat näyttävät kaikki aika hirveiltä, enkä ole Tapiolasta esitetyistä havainnekuvistakaan järin positiivisesti vaikuttunut. Kaupunkia ei edelleenkään rakenneta oikein minnekään.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Metron hinta on sellainen, että näin on pakkokin toimia, ja johtaja Louko on tämän todennut ääneenkin useampaan otteeseen. Itseäni harmittaa se, että kaupunkisuunnittelu ei tunnu olevan tässä kohtaa juuri entistä parempaa, vaikka paljon rakennetaan. Vähän joka asemalle on tulossa umpinaista laatikko-ostoskeskusta, torneja, kolhoa ulkotilaa, tai kaikki edellä mainitut yhdesä. Keilaniemen, Matinkylän ja Jousenpuiston suunnitelmat näyttävät kaikki aika hirveiltä, enkä ole Tapiolasta esitetyistä havainnekuvistakaan järin positiivisesti vaikuttunut. Kaupunkia ei edelleenkään rakenneta oikein minnekään.


Mielestäni ei ole olemassa yhtä oikeaa rakennustapaa eikä kaikkialla tarvitse olla umpikortteleita, vaan myös muut ratkaisut kelpaavat minulle. Keilaniemen vieressä on Itärannan asuinalue ja se on rakennettu samaan tapaan kuin muukin Tapiola. Minusta nuo neljä Keilaniemen tornia näyttävät hyvältä ja sopivat muun Tapiolan yhteyteen. Tällä hetkellä Tapiolassa ei toki ole yhtä korkeita torneja, mutta varsinkin Rewellin 'Taskumatit' ovat rakennettu mäen päälle ja näkyvät myöskin kauas. Joka tapauksessa Keilaniemessä Itärannan puistomainen ympäristö jatkuu. Täytyy vain toivoa, että tuolla panostetaan istutuksiin, jolloin ympäristöstä voi tulla todella laadukasta. Ainoa huolenaiheeni Keilaniemen suhteen on, että se jää vaille kunnon lähipalveluita. Noiden tornitalojen rakentamisen jälkeen tuolla alueella työpaikkoja ja asumista on nykyistä paremmassa suhteessa ja ainakin liikuntapalveluita riittää. 

Aineistopankista löytyy Jousenpuiston alueen suunnitelmia. Jousenpuistoon tulee kolme tornia sekä matalampaa rakentamista. Ei tuonnekaan tule täysin umpinaisia kortteleita, mutta matampi osa rakennetaan mielestäni mukavan tiiviisti. Jousenpuistosta lyhyen kävelymatkan päässä löytyy muunmuassa Orionin ja Oriolan toimitiloja, joten kyllä tuoltakin löytyy työpaikkoja kävelymatkan päästä.

Espoon rakennuslautakunnan tämän viikon kokouksen esityslistalta löytyy kohdista 12 ja 13 lupahakemukset toimistorakennuksille Rauhalanpuistosta aivan tulevan metroaseman läheisyydessä. Myös asuntoja nousee Piispansillan kohdalle heti Länsiväylän pohjoispuolelle ja myös aivan tulevan metroaseman viereen Matinkadun varrelle. Se, mitä on valmiina, on arkkitehtuuriltaan tyypillistä nykyrakentamista, ei sen kummempaa. Isossa Omenassa on hyvät kaupalliset palvelut, kirjasto sekä elokuvateatteri. Uimahallikin pitäisi jossain vaiheessa tulla Ison Omenan viereen. Joten, jos tuolta saa työpaikan, niin kyllä silloin lähes kaikki tarpeellinen löytyy kävelymatkan päästä. Tarvittaessa metro sitten vie Tapiolaan, Otaniemeen tai vaikka Helsinkiin asti.

----------


## hmikko

> Täytyy vain toivoa, että tuolla panostetaan istutuksiin, jolloin ympäristöstä voi tulla todella laadukasta. Ainoa huolenaiheeni Keilaniemen suhteen on, että se jää vaille kunnon lähipalveluita.


Tämäpä juuri ainakin kuvissa näyttää pahalta. Ulkotilat ovat avaria ja autioita. Istutukset voi tietysti hoitaa kuntoon, mutta se ei vielä sinänsä houkuttele ihmisiä tuollaiseen paikkaan juuri muuten kuin lenkille.

Matinkylän suunnitelma muistuttaa aika paljon Leppävaaraa ja Selloa, sillä erotuksella tietysti, että raideliikenteen asema on maan alla. Kummassakin paikassa varmaan noudatetaan tämän hetken suunnittelunormeja jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräilyn suhteen, ja tiheyttäkin on, mutta rakennusten typologia on silti kuin autokaupungista. Jalankulkija harhailee jättiostarin sulkemisajan jälkeen rakennuksen umpinaistä kylkeä kiertäen. Häntä varten on tehty aukio, joka on käytännössä aina tyhjä. Muodollisesti yritystä on, ja suunnittelijat lausuvat aiheesta hyvältä kuulostavia lauseita, mutta käytännön toteutus tuottaa autioita ulkotiloja ja ihmisiä vetävät asiointikohteet ostarin sisällä. Kaupan keskusliikkeetkin tietysti pitävät tästä osaltaan huolen.

Jousenpuiston matala osa näyttikin aika hyvältä, ja myös siltä, että tornien asunnot olisi saanut mahtumaan lähes yhtä mataliin taloihin, jos niitä olisi tehty paikalle enemmän. Sen sijaan metroasema itse näytti omaan silmääni varsin hirveältä, mutta se on tietysti makuasia. Liiketilasuunnitelma kuulosti jälleen kerran siltä, että tulee niin iso keskusliikkeen myymäläloota, että asiakkaita täytyy haalia laajemmalta ja monet heistä tulevat autolla.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Nykyisin rakentamisessa tunnutaan suosivan kauppakeskuksia ja isoja automarketteja. Sillä on kyllä omat varjopuolensa. On surullista, että esimerkiksi Saunalahti ei ole vieläkään saanut kaupallisia palveluita, vaikka sinne ensimmäiset kerrostalot ovat ilmestyneet jo useita vuosia sitten ja vaikka siellä onkin jo kohtuullisesti asukkaita. Toivottavasti Suurpelto tulee saamaan palvelunsa hieman nopeammin. Palveluiden keskittäminen voi jättää osan alueista kauas kunnon palveluista, kuten vaikka 'vanhan' Olarin alueen. Jos kuitenkin halutaan keskittää kaupallisia palveluita nykyiseen tapaan niin kyllä ne palvelut on parasta keskittää metroasemien luo. Tietenkin kivijalkakaupat voisivat elävöittää kerrostaloaluetta paremmin. Pahin esimerkki taitaa löytyä Vantaan Pakkalasta. Jumbo on rakennettu pelkästään autoilijoita ajatellen ja on jalankulkijoiden kannalta hankalasti lähestyttävä. Sieltä kuitenkin lähialueiden asukkaat joutuvat palvelunsa hakemaan, kun kivijalkakaupat puuttuvat. Vaikka kuinka rakentaisi umpikortteleita perinteiseen tyyliin harjakattoisinen rapattuine taloineen, ei se kuitenkaan vastaa kantakaupunkia, jos palvelut joutuu hakemaan automarketeista ja peltihalleista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Metron hinta on sellainen, että näin on pakkokin toimia, ja johtaja Louko on tämän todennut ääneenkin useampaan otteeseen. Itseäni harmittaa se, että kaupunkisuunnittelu ei tunnu olevan tässä kohtaa juuri entistä parempaa, vaikka paljon rakennetaan. Vähän joka asemalle on tulossa umpinaista laatikko-ostoskeskusta, torneja, kolhoa ulkotilaa, tai kaikki edellä mainitut yhdesä. Keilaniemen, Matinkylän ja Jousenpuiston suunnitelmat näyttävät kaikki aika hirveiltä, enkä ole Tapiolasta esitetyistä havainnekuvistakaan järin positiivisesti vaikuttunut. Kaupunkia ei edelleenkään rakenneta oikein minnekään.


Kun Sellossa käy, havaitseee, että kaupunkisuunnittelusta ja arkkitehtuurista on luovuttu. On käsittämätöntä, että Espoo tarjoaa kaupunkilaisille sellaisen synkän kanjonin, mikä on Prisman ja Citymarketin välissä. Leppävaaran keskustaa suunniteltaessa on kysytty kauppiailta, mitä he haluavat ja sen jälkeen virkamiehet ja politiikot ovat laittaneet nimet paperiin.

----------


## hmikko

> Vaikka kuinka rakentaisi umpikortteleita perinteiseen tyyliin harjakattoisinen rapattuine taloineen, ei se kuitenkaan vastaa kantakaupunkia, jos palvelut joutuu hakemaan automarketeista ja peltihalleista.


Juu ei, kun se hehtaarimyymälä pitäisi jättää tekemättä, tai ainakin jakaa rakennus pienempiin volyymeihin ja pakottaa pikkuliikkeisiin sisäänkäynnit myös kadulta. Suomessa kaavoittajilla on vaan ollut hyvät ja luottamukselliset suhteet kaupan keskusliikkeisiin.

En minäkään ole vaatimassa umpikorttelia joka paikkaan. Maailmalla on kyllä kehitelty erilaisia toimivia ratkaisuja, ja on Suomessakin, mutta se mitä rakennetaan, näyttää useimmiten olevan pistetalon joku versio. Mutta se tästä, meni jo ohi aiheesta.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ainoa huolenaiheeni Keilaniemen suhteen on, että se jää vaille kunnon lähipalveluita. Noiden tornitalojen rakentamisen jälkeen tuolla alueella työpaikkoja ja asumista on nykyistä paremmassa suhteessa ja ainakin liikuntapalveluita riittää.


Tuo "ainakin liikuntapalveluita riittää" meni tuossa viestissäni hieman väärään paikkaan. Tarkoituksenani oli kirjoittaa tuo Jousenpuiston kohdalle, jonka pohjoispuolella sijaitsee Tapiolan urheilupuisto. 




> Korttelialue sijoittuu liikennetunnelin / Keilaniemenpuiston ja Keilaniementien väliselle alueelle. Korttelialueelle mahdollistetaan 4 korkeaa asuintornitaloa pohjois-eteläsuuntaiseen riviin, toimistorakennus ja niiden jalustaksi kaksikerroksinen rakennusosa (aII), jonka kansipinta sijoittuu Keilaniemenpuiston tasoon.
> 
> ...
> 
> Korttelialueen pohjoislaitaan ja Otasolmun reunalle mahdollistetaan 9-kerroksinen toimistorakennus (rakennusoikeus 9 500 k-m²). Liike-, myymälä- ja toimistotilaa voi sijoittua myös asuintorneihin, yhteensä 1 000 k-m² (400 k-m² / rakennus ja kaksikerroksiselle rakennusosalle, Keilaniementien katutasoon liittyen yhteensä 1 600 k-m². Liike- ja myymälätiloja on suunniteltu katutasoon ja mahdollisesti myös johonkin ylimmistä kerroksista pohjoisimpaan torniin. 
> 
> Metroaseman tilat pintaan nousevine yhteyksineen on määritelty maanalaisessa kaavassa. Tässä on merkitty ohjeellisilla rajauksilla korttelialueella olevat sisäänkäynnit, jotka sijoittuvat asuintornien väliin. Eteläiseltä sisäänkäynniltä on yhteys sekä Keilaniementien tasolle (n.+6.5 m) että Keilaniemenpuiston tasolle (n. +13). Pohjoinen sisäänkäynti on Keilaniementien tasolla. (Näiden lisäksi maanalainen kaava mahdollistaa sisäänkäyntiyhteyksien rakentamisen myös Keilaniementien itäpuolelle.)


Kyllä tuonne siis voi ainakin kaavan mukaan tulla myös myymälätiloja. Siis Keilaniementieltä tornitalot tulevat kaksikerroksiselle jalustalle, johon tulee erilaisia toimintoja. Itärannalta katsottuna tornit ilmeisesti nousevat suoraan puiston tasolta. Itärannan asukkaat saavat kenties kaupallisia palveluita kävelyetäisyydelle samoin kuin metroaseman, liikenteen melu alenee osassa Itärantaa ja lisäksi Itärannan ja tornien väliin jää 'hajurakoa'. Lisäksi ainakin osalta Itärantalaisia merinäköala taitaa säilyä kiitos harvaan rakennettujen tornien. Mielestäni Itärannassa asuvat kyllä hyötyvät tästä rakentamisesta.

Täytyykin huomenna käydä lainaamassa kirjastosta seuraavanlainen kirja: Maisala, Pertti: ESPOO-oma lukunsa - Kaupunkisuunnittelun, kaupunkirakentamisen ja kaavoitushallinnon kehitys vuoteen 2000. Siinä on kerrottu muun muassa Keilaniemeä koskevista suunnitelmista. Seuraava lainaus löytyy pdf:stä Espoon kaupunki, Keilaniemi, Rakentumisen vaiheet, Risto Marila:




> Vuonna 1961 tilattiin professori Olli Kiviseltä rakennuskaava asuntorakentamista varten Keilaniemeen. KOP/Otaniemi Oy lupautui maksamaan maanomistajana kaavoituskustannukset. Kivisen kaavaluonnos oli väljä, maastoa myötäilevä. Se jätti alueen keskiosan vapaaksi, rakentamisen keskittyessä eteläpäähän ja pohjoispään lomakylän paikalle. Asuntoalueen myyntiesitteitäkin oli jo painettu, mutta suunnitelmasta luovuttiin, kun omistajan tietoon tuli kaupungin virkamiesten (Matti Itkonen) epävirallisia ajatuksia korkeita toimistorakennuksia sisältävästä toimisto-Rivierasta, siis komea frontti merelle Helsingin suuntaan tämän päivän tyyliin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Espoossa on 14 kaupunginvaltuutettua jättänyt valtuustokysymyksen Länsimetrosta kaupunginhallitukselle, koskien mm. metron automatisointia, toimivuutta, kapasiteettia 90 metrin asemapituudella ja päätymistä tunnelissa liikennöintiin.
Valtuuston päätös: http://espoo04.hosting.documenta.fi/...2231182-14.PDF

----------


## hmikko

> Valtuuston päätös: http://espoo04.hosting.documenta.fi/...2231182-14.PDF


Vastaus on siis, että "herkkyystarkasteluissa on todettu" että lyhyet asemat riittävät. Valtuustokysymyksessä olisi ilmeisesti pitänyt osata eritellä ko. tarkastelun ongelmakohdat ja vaatia niihin vastausta,.

----------


## sm3

En nyt muista onko tähän jo vastattu, mutta mites Kampin terminaalin Espooseen menevät bussit? Jos Espooseen menevä bussiliikenne kerta vähenee niin terminaali hiljenee nykyisestä. Onko vapautuvalle kapasiteetille tehty suunnitelmia.

----------


## Knightrider

> En nyt muista onko tähän jo vastattu, mutta mites Kampin terminaalin Espooseen menevät bussit? Jos Espooseen menevä bussiliikenne kerta vähenee niin terminaali hiljenee nykyisestä. Onko vapautuvalle kapasiteetille tehty suunnitelmia.



Kampin terminaali länsimetron jälkeen-viestiketju

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Muistan aikoinaan, kun täällä(kin) moni mesosi kuinka metron rakentaminen on raitiotien rakentamiseen verrattuna niin ongelmatonta ja helppoa, kun työ tehdään maan päällä jne... No:
Merituulentie poikki kolmeksi vuodeksi

Jos 15 000 autoa vuorokaudessa vetävä tie laitetaan tuosta noin vain poikki, en ymmärrä, miksi esimerkiksi kävely ja joukkoliikennekatuja on muka niin mahdotonta saada aikaiseksi.

----------


## hylje

Sopii muistaa että remonttiputken loppupäässä on Tapiolan kauppa-alueelle massiivinen parkkipaikkakapasiteetin nosto, eli tässä vain on välttämätön välivaihe matkalla parantamaan autoilutilannetta. Siten väliaikainen haitta on ihan OK.

----------


## hmikko

Panu Lehtovuoren ja Lauri Saarisen vieraskynä "Länsimetro vaikuttaa hyvässä ja pahassa" Hesarissa:

http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/L%C...a1342927855650




> Lehtovuori on arkkitehti ja Tampereen teknillisen yliopiston yhdyskuntasuunnittelun teorian professori. Saarinen on Arkkitehtitoimisto Livadyn toimitusjohtaja.


Kirjoituksessa pidetään asemien lyhentämistä isona virheenä. Tämmöinen kannanotto on päässyt Hesarin pääkirjoitussivulle, vaan ei vielä pääkirjoitukseen.

----------


## Kani

Kun kirjoittajien mukaan Länsimetron myötä on "mahdollisuus muuttaa Länsiväylä kaupunkibulevardiksi", miksei Itäväylästä puhuta samoin?

Vastaus: siksi, että jokainen näkee, ettei se ole runsaan autoliikenteen vuoksi mahdollista.

----------


## hylje

> Vastaus: siksi, että jokainen näkee, ettei se ole runsaan autoliikenteen vuoksi mahdollista.


Tämä taitaa olla provo, lähempänä totuutta lienee unelma ruuhkattomasta moottoritiestä. Itäväylän liikenne ei ole erityisen runsasta johtuen länsipäädyn tukkoisuudesta. Osa nykyisin metrolla menevistä menisi varmasti autolla, jos Kalasataman päästä pääsisi kätevästi keskustatunneliin ja edelleen eri puolille kaupunkia ilman harrasta jonottamista kaupungin katuverkkoon.

Jos Itäväylä kavennettaisiin ja hidastettaisiin bulevardiksi, nykyinen liikenne mahtuisi sinne ihan hyvin, ihan kuin se mahtuu Teollisuuskadulle ja Pohjoisrantaan. Mutta ei se olisi enää vapaa ja avoin moottoritie, saavutettu etu.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tämä taitaa olla provo, lähempänä totuutta lienee unelma ruuhkattomasta moottoritiestä. Itäväylän liikenne ei ole erityisen runsasta johtuen länsipäädyn tukkoisuudesta. Osa nykyisin metrolla menevistä menisi varmasti autolla, jos Kalasataman päästä pääsisi kätevästi keskustatunneliin ja edelleen eri puolille kaupunkia ilman harrasta jonottamista kaupungin katuverkkoon.
> 
> Jos Itäväylä kavennettaisiin ja hidastettaisiin bulevardiksi, nykyinen liikenne mahtuisi sinne ihan hyvin, ihan kuin se mahtuu Teollisuuskadulle ja Pohjoisrantaan. Mutta ei se olisi enää vapaa ja avoin moottoritie, saavutettu etu.


Minusta tämä olisikin vallan reilua autoilijoita kohtaan, kun Pasilanväylä valmistuu. Itäväylän ja Länsiväylän sijaan moottoritietä Kivenlahdesta ja Matinkylästä keskustan laidan kautta Itä-Helsinkiin on sitten reittiä Kehä II-Turunväylä-Pasilanväylä-Lahdenväylä. Siitä voi sitten jatkaa joko Viikin liittymään, Kehä I:lle tai Porvoonväylää Rajakylän ja Kehä III:n liittymiin.

Ei tämän lisäksi enää ole mitään tarvetta Länsi- ja Itäväylille, kun jo nytkin ollaan tarpeellisuuden rajoilla. Kun Pasilaan saakka pääsee moottoritietä, ei lyhyt raitiovaunu- tai junamatka määränpäähän liene liikaa vaadittu ydinkeskustaan menijöiltä. Meillä ei ole edes ajokieltoaluetta saati tietulleja, joten pienestä ruuhkasta valittaminen lienee jo aikamoista nipottamista niiltä, jotka eivät suostu jättämään autoaan edes Pasilaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Sanotaan nyt niin, että miljardilla eurolla pitäisi kyllä saada sellainen joukkoliikenne, että vähintäänkin voitaisiin Itä- ja Länsiväylä muuttaa kaduiksi. Enemmänkin pitäisi sillä rahalla saada aikaiseksi joukkoliikenteen hyväksi.

----------


## Kani

> Tämä taitaa olla provo, lähempänä totuutta lienee unelma ruuhkattomasta moottoritiestä. Itäväylän liikenne ei ole erityisen runsasta johtuen länsipäädyn tukkoisuudesta. Osa nykyisin metrolla menevistä menisi varmasti autolla, jos Kalasataman päästä pääsisi kätevästi keskustatunneliin ja edelleen eri puolille kaupunkia ilman harrasta jonottamista kaupungin katuverkkoon.
> 
> Jos Itäväylä kavennettaisiin ja hidastettaisiin bulevardiksi, nykyinen liikenne mahtuisi sinne ihan hyvin, ihan kuin se mahtuu Teollisuuskadulle ja Pohjoisrantaan. Mutta ei se olisi enää vapaa ja avoin moottoritie, saavutettu etu.


Ehkä oli provo, mutta viesti oli se, että metron ympärillä näyttää olevan kaksi eri maailmaa. On reaalinen itämaailma, jossa metro on ollut jo kolme vuosikymmentä ja sitten tämä lännen mielikuvitusmaailma, jossa metro mahdollistaa sitä ja tätä. Kuitenkaan itämaailmassa, jossa länsimetron lobbaushaaveet olisi voitu ajat sitten toteuttaa, ne eivät juurikaan ole toteutuneet.

----------


## hmikko

> Kuitenkaan itämaailmassa, jossa länsimetron lobbaushaaveet olisi voitu ajat sitten toteuttaa, ne eivät juurikaan ole toteutuneet.


Sen Hesarin vieraskynän kirjoittajat olivat siis Länsimetron suhteen riippumattomia arkkitehteja. Metrokioskin ihmiset eivät liene lobanneet Länsiväylän bulevardisoinnin puolesta, lähinnä kai päinvastoin.

----------


## teme

> Ehkä oli provo, mutta viesti oli se, että metron ympärillä näyttää olevan kaksi eri maailmaa. On reaalinen itämaailma, jossa metro on ollut jo kolme vuosikymmentä ja sitten tämä lännen mielikuvitusmaailma, jossa metro mahdollistaa sitä ja tätä. Kuitenkaan itämaailmassa, jossa länsimetron lobbaushaaveet olisi voitu ajat sitten toteuttaa, ne eivät juurikaan ole toteutuneet.


Lisäisin tuohon kioskikirjallisuudesta tutun kaukoitämaailman, jossa kilometrin välein pysähtelevä juna on toimiva kulkuneuvo välillä Kivenlahti - Porvoo.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäisin tuohon kioskikirjallisuudesta tutun kaukoitämaailman, jossa kilometrin välein pysähtelevä juna on toimiva kulkuneuvo välillä Kivenlahti - Porvoo.


Älähän vähättele. PorkkalaPietari nyt ainakin.

----------


## Kani

> Lisäisin tuohon kioskikirjallisuudesta tutun kaukoitämaailman, jossa kilometrin välein pysähtelevä juna on toimiva kulkuneuvo välillä Kivenlahti - Porvoo.


Sehän mahdollistaa siis myös Porvoon moottoritien muuttamisen kaupunkibulevardiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta Länsiväylän bulevardisoinnilla ei ole mitään tekemistä metron kanssa. Kuten tiedetään, autojen määrä ei metron myötä muutu miksikään. Tai jos muuttuu, ehkä nousee eli Ruoholahden liikennevalojen jono vähän pitenee.

Vaikeasti ymmärrettäviä tosiasioita ovat, että moottoritien kapasiteetti on surkea hintaansa ja kokoonsa nähden, että henkilöautoliikenteen maksimikapasiteetti on nopeudessa 5060 km/h ja että liikenteen määrä Länsiväylällä säädetään Ruoholahden liikennevaloilla kaistamäärästä riippumatta. Bulevardisoinnin idea on, että leikataan turha 80100 km/h nopeudella tapahtuva ajaminen Lauttasaaren kohdalla, jolloin nykyisen motrarin varret voidaan rakentaa. Eli rakennuskelpoista maata syntyy periaatteessa muutaman liikennemerkin hinnalla.

Bulevardisointi ei vaiktua Länärin ajoaikaan aamuruuhkan suuntaan. Iltaruuhkaan ja muun ajan liikenteeseen se vaikuttaa. Kolmen kilometrin matkalla peräti 45 sekuntia. Kukaan ei aja autollaan Espoon ja Hesan väliä alle minuutin tarkkuudella. Mutta niinhän se tietenkin on, että sillä ei ole mitään väliä, miten monta minuuttia metro ja liityntäliikenne pidentävät joukkoliikennematkustajan aikaa, mutta autoilijan aikaan ei voi puuttua.

Eikä bulevardisointi ole pelkästään Länsiväylän ja Lauttasaaren juttu. Samaa potentiaalia on muidenkin motareiden kanssa. Ja sielläkin ihan metrosta riippumatta. Itäväylän kanssa bulevardisointikysymys lienee vähän irrelevantti, kun rakennusmaalle ei ole menekkiä. Valmiit tontit ovat vuosikymmenet tyhjillään. Suuri osa Itäväylän välittömästä alueesta on vajaakäytössä tai sellaisessa toiminnassa, jota tehdään halvalla maalla, jolle ei oikein ole muuta menekkiä. Jopa Itäkeskuksen vieressä on uusia toimitiloja ja pysäköintilaitoksia tyhjillään, ollut jo ainakin sen ajan kun itse olen vieressä asunut. Metro liittyy Itäväylään kuten Kani kirjoitti: ei ole tehnyt sitä, mitä sen väitetään tekevän.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Jopa Itäkeskuksen vieressä on uusia toimitiloja ja pysäköintilaitoksia tyhjillään, ollut jo ainakin sen ajan kun itse olen vieressä asunut.  Antero


Kerro ne tyhjät pysäköintilaitokset. Kun on usein vaikeaa löytää parkkipaikkaa!

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehkä oli provo, mutta viesti oli se, että metron ympärillä näyttää olevan kaksi eri maailmaa. On reaalinen itämaailma, jossa metro on ollut jo kolme vuosikymmentä ja sitten tämä lännen mielikuvitusmaailma, jossa metro mahdollistaa sitä ja tätä. Kuitenkaan itämaailmassa, jossa länsimetron lobbaushaaveet olisi voitu ajat sitten toteuttaa, ne eivät juurikaan ole toteutuneet.


Sitten on vielä Ruoholahden maailma. Ysäri-Ruoholahtihan on kuin pieni palanen itälähiötä aivan keskikaupungin tuntumassa. Metron vuoksi, metrosta huolimatta vai metrosta riippumatta?

----------


## ultrix

> Sitten on vielä Ruoholahden maailma. Ysäri-Ruoholahtihan on kuin pieni palanen itälähiötä aivan keskikaupungin tuntumassa. Metron vuoksi, metrosta huolimatta vai metrosta riippumatta?


Lähiöissä ja esikaupunkialueilla varttuneena tamperelaisena en jotenkin koe Ruohista lähiöksi. Onhan se selvästi Rööperiä enemmän nukkumalähiö, mutta selkeästi enemmän kaupungin näköinen kuin vaikkapa Laru. Itämerenkadun isot kompleksit (metro, cittari, Kaapeli) yhdessä spårakiskojen ja (semi)umpikorttelien kanssa pitävät paikan jotenkin kaupungin näköisenä, vaikka se onkin käytännössä nukkumalähiö.

Jos keskustalähiössä on edes yksi citymäinen valtasuoni, se tuntuu huomattavasti elävämmältä kuin tavallinen metsälähiö. Tampereen Tammela ihan aseman takana on muuten todella lähiömäinen, mutta siellä on kaksi sykkivää liikekatua, jotka risteävät toisensa tehden alueesta käytännössä varsin omavaraisen. Jätkän myötä Ruoholahden ympäristö kokonaisuudessaan alkaa tuntua enemmän kaupungilta, kun Itämerenkadun lisäksi myös muualla samalla seudulla tapahtuu koko ajan.

Todettakoon, että ilman metroa Ruoholahti olisi todennäköisesti nykyistäkin autiompi, kun Espoosta metrolle siirtyviä matkustajia ei olisi. Saa nähdä, autioituuko Ruoholahti sitten, kun Länsimetro avataan  :Razz:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos keskustalähiössä on edes yksi citymäinen valtasuoni, se tuntuu huomattavasti elävämmältä kuin tavallinen metsälähiö. Tampereen Tammela ihan aseman takana on muuten todella lähiömäinen, mutta siellä on kaksi sykkivää liikekatua, jotka risteävät toisensa tehden alueesta käytännössä varsin omavaraisen. Jätkän myötä Ruoholahden ympäristö kokonaisuudessaan alkaa tuntua enemmän kaupungilta, kun Itämerenkadun lisäksi myös muualla samalla seudulla tapahtuu koko ajan.


Ja Kanta-Tampella vasta onkin lähiö - tulevasta Ranta-Tampellasta puhumattakaan... Ihan kaupungin keskustan tuntumassa mutta silti.

----------


## jodo

Nyt järki käteen hyvät ihmiset, on _erittäin_ kaukaa haettua ruveta muuttamaan moottoriteitä teidän haaveilemiksi kaupunkibulevardeiksi. Paitsi toki jos Vihreiltä kysytään. Ja joku voisi sitten selittää, että miten kummassa se ei muka vaikuttaisi matka-aikohin ja tien kapasiteettiin ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## Albert

> Jos Itäväylä kavennettaisiin ja hidastettaisiin bulevardiksi, nykyinen liikenne mahtuisi sinne ihan hyvin, ihan kuin se mahtuu Teollisuuskadulle ja Pohjoisrantaan. Mutta ei se olisi enää vapaa ja avoin moottoritie, saavutettu etu.


Itäväylä ei ole moottoritie. Kehä ykkösen risteykseen asti se on katu ja siitä itäänpäin maantie. Kulosaaren sillan ylittää 65 000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa.

----------


## jodo

> Itäväylä ei ole moottoritie. Kehä ykkösen risteykseen asti se on katu ja siitä itäänpäin maantie. Kulosaaren sillan ylittää 65 000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa.


Moottoritiemäinen se kuitenkin on.

----------


## GT8N

> Nyt järki käteen hyvät ihmiset, on _erittäin_ kaukaa haettua ruveta muuttamaan moottoriteitä teidän haaveilemiksi kaupunkibulevardeiksi. Paitsi toki jos Vihreiltä kysytään. Ja joku voisi sitten selittää, että miten kummassa se ei muka vaikuttaisi matka-aikohin ja tien kapasiteettiin ruuhka-aikoina.


Kaupunkibulevardeja ei ole perin voimallisesti haluttu, mutta varsinkin Lauttasaaressa Länsiväylän vierssä olevia rakentamattomia alueita ja etenkin niistä saatavaa hintaa on katseltu kuola valuen. 

Ja mitä tulee Länsiväylän kapasiteettiin, on se suurempi jos nopeus pudotetaan 60 km/h:iin, sillä tuolla nopeudella saavutetaan autoväylän suurin kapasiteetti. Jos Lauttasaaren läpi ajettaisiin Länsiväylällä 60 km/h, ei sillä ole käytännössä mitään vaikutusta matka-aikaan. Ero tuntuu vain psykologisesti suurelta.

----------


## jodo

> Kaupunkibulevardeja ei ole perin voimallisesti haluttu, mutta varsinkin Lauttasaaressa Länsiväylän vierssä olevia rakentamattomia alueita ja etenkin niistä saatavaa hintaa on katseltu kuola valuen. 
> 
> Ja mitä tulee Länsiväylän kapasiteettiin, on se suurempi jos nopeus pudotetaan 60 km/h:iin, sillä tuolla nopeudella saavutetaan autoväylän suurin kapasiteetti. Jos Lauttasaaren läpi ajettaisiin Länsiväylällä 60 km/h, ei sillä ole käytännössä mitään vaikutusta matka-aikaan. Ero tuntuu vain psykologisesti suurelta.


Nyt taas palattiin maan pinnalle, se voisi olla ihan pätevä ratkaisu, mutta tien kaventamisissa ei olisi mitään järkeä. Jotkut melumääräyksetkö estävät rakentamisen lähelle kovanopeuksista tietä?        Niin, ja ero 80-->60 km/h tuntuu psykologisesti suurelta etenkin siellä auton ratissa.

----------


## hylje

> Nyt järki käteen hyvät ihmiset, on _erittäin_ kaukaa haettua ruveta muuttamaan moottoriteitä teidän haaveilemiksi kaupunkibulevardeiksi. Paitsi toki jos Vihreiltä kysytään. Ja joku voisi sitten selittää, että miten kummassa se ei muka vaikuttaisi matka-aikohin ja tien kapasiteettiin ruuhka-aikoina.


Jos foorumilla saisi vain keskustella poliittisesti realistisista asioista, ei täällä muuta tehtäisi kuin hehkutettaisi metroa kuin Pohjois-Koreassa konsanaan.

Moottoriteiden bulevardointi on kuitenkin hyvin realistista, siitä on virallinen selvitys tulossa syksyksi. Helsingin kaupunki on periaatteellisesti kiinnostunut bulevardoinnista, koska kaupungin kasvu edellyttää niitä. Mitenkään muuten ei saada Helsingille tyypilliselle aluerakentamiselle sopivaa laajaa raakamaata käyttöön. Helsingin kaupungin kasvu siis perustuu bulevardointiin.

Bulevardointi pähkinänkuoressa vaihtaa korkeita ajonopeuksia lyhyempiin matkoihin. Kokonaistulos on enemmän ihmisiä valmiiden palveluiden läheisyydessä ja lyhyempien matkojen johdosta entistä houkuttelevampi joukkoliikenne. Hitaampi yleinen liikenne kaventaa lisäksi henkilöautoilun nopeusetua joukkoliikenteeseen nähden.

----------


## kouvo

> Niin, ja ero 80-->60 km/h tuntuu psykologisesti suurelta etenkin siellä auton ratissa.


Onko tämä paha, esim. niin paha että sen takia kannattaisi luopua lähes kaikkien kannalta hödyllisistä hankkeista?

Eikä niitä melumääräyksiäkään ihan hatusta ole vedelty. Ero 80--> 60 km/h tuntuu fysiologisesti suurelta etenkin siellä korvakäytävässä.

----------


## jodo

> Onko tämä paha, esim. niin paha että sen takia kannattaisi luopua lähes kaikkien kannalta hödyllisistä hankkeista?
> 
> Eikä niitä melumääräyksiäkään ihan hatusta ole vedelty. Ero 80--> 60 km/h tuntuu fysiologisesti suurelta etenkin siellä korvakäytävässä.


Oikeastaan tuohon kuuluisi hymiö  :Very Happy:   En siis tarkoittanut sitä että se nopeuden pudottaminen olisi mahdoton ajatus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kerro ne tyhjät pysäköintilaitokset. Kun on usein vaikeaa löytää parkkipaikkaa!


Itäväylän eteläpuolella on tyhjä liikerakennus Hansasillan länsipuolella. Sen vieressä itäpuolella on pysäköintirakennus, joka ilmiesesti palvelee eniten jonkin autojobbarin varastotilana. Etenkin talvella on helppo havaita, miten kattotasanteella ei ole liikettä lainkaan. Rakennuksen ohi kulkee kävelysilta bussiasemalta, ja jos kurkkii sisään, siellä on kovin pölyisiä autoja. Etäisyys metroasemalta alle 200 metriä, tosin sujuvaa kävely-yhteyttä Itäväylän toiselle puolelle ei ole.

Citymarketin katollakin on pysäköintitilaa. Cittarin parkkikenttä on kevyessä käytössä Cittarin ja Toyota-kaupan väliseltä osalta. Tilanne näkyy hyvin myös Googlen ilmakuvassa haulla Itäkatu Helsinki.

Eli kyllä paikoitustilaa löytyy, mutta ei tietenkään Itiksen Stockmannin oven edestä. Autoilijahan ei suostu kävelemään kuin sisätiloissa, ulkona liikutaan autolla.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nyt taas palattiin maan pinnalle, se voisi olla ihan pätevä ratkaisu, mutta tien kaventamisissa ei olisi mitään järkeä. Jotkut melumääräyksetkö estävät rakentamisen lähelle kovanopeuksista tietä?        Niin, ja ero 80-->60 km/h tuntuu psykologisesti suurelta etenkin siellä auton ratissa.


Nopeuden lasku kuuteenkymppiin mahdollistaa tien kaventamisen kahdeksalla metrillä. Ja eritasoliittymien kokoa voisi pienentää vieläkin enemmän. Myös melun määrä pienenee aika tavalla. Perussyy on liike-energian kaava e = mv^2. Karkeasti ottaen melu, kaarresäteet, kaistanleveydet, auton viemä tila, ajoneuvojen etäisyys, kaikki kasvaa nopeuden neliössä. Siksi äkkipäätään pienehkö nopeuden nosto voi tehdä merkittävän eron. Tästä syystä muuten tien maksimikapasiteetti saavutetaan nopeudella 60 km/h. (Ohimennen, tarkasti lukemalla moottoriteiden ja vastaavien parannushankkeita ei koskaan perustella kapasiteetin loppumisella, vaan riittävän palvelutason takaamisella, eli ruuhkattomuuden takaamisella. Eikä siinä sinällään mitään, jos se voidaan kohtuullisin kustannuksin taata.)

Moottoriteiden liikennealueiden viemää tilaa voi olla joskus aika vaikea hahmottaa. Mutta vaikka google mapsin avulla voi helposti tarkistaa vaikka seuraavan faktan: Kehän II ja Turunväylän liittymäalue on yhtä iso kuin koko Haminan keskusta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Moottoriteiden liikennealueiden viemää tilaa voi olla joskus aika vaikea hahmottaa. Mutta vaikka google mapsin avulla voi helposti tarkistaa vaikka seuraavan faktan: Kehän II ja Turunväylän liittymäalue on yhtä iso kuin koko Haminan keskusta.


Taitaapa vieläpä olla tuo liittymäalue Haminan keskustaa meluisempikin. Joillain asuinalueilla kuuluu jatkuvasti melusaaste, esim. eilen kuulin selvästi, suht suurella äänenvoimakkuudella Lahdenväylän melun Viikin metsiin, 1.5 km päähän itse väylästä - itse en tykkää lenkkeillä kohinassa joten ei ollut kovinkaan mukavaa.

----------


## late-

> Suuri osa Itäväylän välittömästä alueesta on vajaakäytössä tai sellaisessa toiminnassa, jota tehdään halvalla maalla, jolle ei oikein ole muuta menekkiä.


Tähän liittyy myös tietoisia päätöksiä. Väittäisin Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen menevän hyvin kaupaksi asutonrakentamiseen. Kaavoituksessa se halutaan kuitenkin pitää rengasliikkeiden, autokauppojen ja lautatarhojen käytössä, koska "Itä-Helsingissä tulee olla työpaikkoja."

----------


## 339-DF

> Lähiöissä ja esikaupunkialueilla varttuneena tamperelaisena en jotenkin koe Ruohista lähiöksi.


Helsingissä on yritetty kyllä rakentaa umpikorttelityyppistä lähiötä, esim. Herttoniemenranta ja Aurinkolahti ovat tällaisia, mutta lähiöitä ne ovat silti. Mä tarkoitin kuitenkin enemmän ambienssia. Tunnelma metroaseman edustalla, sitä vastapäisellä suuremmalla aukiolla sekä Ruoholahden kanavan varrella on kuin suoraan Itä-Stadin rappioromantiikkaa hehkuttavista räppibiiseistä. Idempää kuin itä itse. On spuget, on syrjäytyneet, on muut alkoholiongelmaiset, on teiniräkikset, on C-luokan juottolat, on stevarit, on tägit, on vuokrakasarmit ja ja ja ja mitä kaikkea.

----------


## Albert

> Eli kyllä paikoitustilaa löytyy, mutta ei tietenkään Itiksen Stockmannin oven edestä. Autoilijahan ei suostu kävelemään kuin sisätiloissa, ulkona liikutaan autolla. Antero


Mä mitään stokmannia tartte, vaan liityntäpysäköintiä!

----------


## j-lu

> Tähän liittyy myös tietoisia päätöksiä. Väittäisin Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen menevän hyvin kaupaksi asutonrakentamiseen. Kaavoituksessa se halutaan kuitenkin pitää rengasliikkeiden, autokauppojen ja lautatarhojen käytössä, koska "Itä-Helsingissä tulee olla työpaikkoja."


Välillä sitä herkeää pohtimaan, että minkälainen kaupunkirakenne meillä olisikaan, jos siitä ei alueellisen keskuskomission asiaan vihkiytynyt virkamieskunta yhdessä (vaaleissa) valittujen kanssa suunnittelisi ja ohjaisi. Jos en asuisi ennen Neuvostoliittoa rakennetussa Helsingissä ja kävisi melko säännöllisesti ulkona, niin varmasti sitä harhaantuisi ajattelemaan, että jonkinlainen räystäskorkeuksia rajoittava sääntö saattaisi riittää rakentamisen ohjaamiseen. Mutta onneksi tulee käytyä ulkona ja onneksi ikkunastakin näkyy tuo 1930-luvun sekasikiö funkkis-uusklassismi toimisto-asuinhuone-liiketila -rakennus, joka muistuttaa miten huonosti asiat voisivat olla. 

Vakavasti: Länsi- ja Itämetro symboloivat kuinka valtavan hyvin asiamme ovat. Meillä on varaa uskomattomaan tuhlaukseen ja tehottomuuteen. Tehdä asiat puolivillaisesti ja jopa ihan päin h'**vettiä. Rakentaa peltojen alle putkea, höylätä siellä kulkevien junien kapasiteettia ja jättää metroasemien ympäristöt tulevaisuudessakin rengasbisnekselle, tai sitten vaan rakentamatta. Silti valtaosalla meistä on katto pään päällä ja rahaa hakea kaupasta ruokaa. Varaa tehdä vain 7,5 tuntia päivässä töitä, viettää kesälomat ja juhlapyhät. Tämän jälkeen vielä riittää niillekin tukea, jotka ovat keskittyneet elämässään vapaa-aikaan ja tenuttamiseen. Ollaan positiivisia  :Smile:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ehkä oli provo, mutta viesti oli se, että metron ympärillä näyttää olevan kaksi eri maailmaa. On reaalinen itämaailma, jossa metro on ollut jo kolme vuosikymmentä ja sitten tämä lännen mielikuvitusmaailma, jossa metro mahdollistaa sitä ja tätä. Kuitenkaan itämaailmassa, jossa länsimetron lobbaushaaveet olisi voitu ajat sitten toteuttaa, ne eivät juurikaan ole toteutuneet.


Idän suunnalla tämä "kaupunkibulevardi" on käytännössä Sörnäisten rantatie. Nimittäin Länsiväylän pää on reittiä Porkkalankatu-Ruoholahdenkatu-Malminrinne-Kansakoulunkatu-Simonkatu yhtä kaukana Rautatieasemasta, kuin Merihaan pohjoisreuna Kaisaniemenkadun-Unioninkadun-Siltasaarenkadun-Hakaniemenrannan reittiä pitkin mitattuna. Sitä paitsi kun korttelikaupunki oli käytännössä kirosana kaavoituksessa 1940-60 -luvuilla ja sen jälkeen joku keksi melumääräykset ja liikenneinsinöörit keksivät ryhtyä soveltamaan maanteille ja maaseudulle tehtyjä liikenneteknisiä ohjeita kuin Piru Raamattua myös kaupunkeihin, niin minusta ei ole kovinkaan ihmeellistä ettei näitä "motaribulevardeja" ole aiemmin ehdotettu...  :Cool:

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Itä-Helsingissä tulee olla työpaikkoja."


Ei mene hyvin näinkään. Autokauppa tai rengasliike ovat kehnoimmasta päästä työllistäjiä kun ajatellaan työpaikkoja maa-alaa kohden. Ja kuin sokerina pohjalla, ei noiden duunarit astu jalallaankaan siihen metroon, jota varten niitä työpaikkoja haluttaisiin. Sanon suoraan, että pallo on pahasti hukassa ja Espoossa kavoittajat ovat onnistuneet Länsiväylän varressa mennen tullen paremmin. Ilman metroa.




> Mä mitään stokmannia tartte, vaan liityntäpysäköintiä!


Mihinkäs sitä tarvitaan, onhan liityntäliikenne! Mutta jatkokysymys sitten: Miten läheltä se liityntäpysäköintipaikka pitää saada? Jos niitä alkaa olla satoja  millä olisi jotain oikeata merkitystä metron käytön kannalta  niin ei ole mitään konstia, että keskimääräinen kävelymatka autolta metrolaiturille voisi olla tyyliin kadun yli. Mutta itse asiassa se lähes tyhjä parkkitalo kävelysillan vieressä kadun yli Itäväylän toisella puolella metroasemasta katsoen voisi toimia hyvinkin liityntäparkkina. Lähempänä se on kuin Stockan parkki tai muu Itiksen itäpään hallitila tai koko rakennuksen kattoparkki. Mutta kun ei ole käyntiä suoraan siihen kävelysillalle. Ja toinen juttu on sitten, että HSL luultavasti toteaa, että on liian kallista. Ruutuvuokraa ei makseta edes kuukausikortin hinnalla, joten se siitä.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Citymarketin katollakin on pysäköintitilaa. Antero


On siellä "parkkitilaa" ainakin linnuille joo  :Very Happy: .
Ei liityntäliikenne ole kamalaa eikä hankalaa. Mutta joskus, kun ristiselkä vihloo ja olkapää särkee, ei halua bussin kyytiin. Sen liikkeisiin kun ei osaa eikä ehdi varautua. Tällaisia vanhenevan ukon vaivoja  :Sad: .
En kyllä kotteroani jätä mihinkään hämyiseen "pysäköintitaloon", jossa autot ovat pölyn peitossa (vai miten se oli).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Itäväylän kanssa bulevardisointikysymys lienee vähän irrelevantti, kun rakennusmaalle ei ole menekkiä. Valmiit tontit ovat vuosikymmenet tyhjillään. Suuri osa Itäväylän välittömästä alueesta on vajaakäytössä tai sellaisessa toiminnassa, jota tehdään halvalla maalla, jolle ei oikein ole muuta menekkiä. Jopa Itäkeskuksen vieressä on uusia toimitiloja ja pysäköintilaitoksia tyhjillään, ollut jo ainakin sen ajan kun itse olen vieressä asunut. Metro liittyy Itäväylään kuten Kani kirjoitti: ei ole tehnyt sitä, mitä sen väitetään tekevän.


Olisikohan Itäväylän ongelmien ytimessä onneton jalankulkuympäristö. Onhan nimittäin niin, koska joukkoliikenne ei vie ovelle asti, toimiva jalankulku on välttämätön osa toimivaa joukkoliikennettä. Oikeasti tuonne itäväylän alueelle pääsee metrosta tasan kahdelta asemalta, ja kumpikin asema on metron ja Itäväylän liikennekäytävässä, joka halutaan pitää tyhjänä jalankulkijoista. Nämä tyhjät tontit siis eivät pääse oikein hyötymään metrosta. Ja ei noille paikkojen saavutettavuus autollakaan ole kovin hyvä, sillä Helsinki on onnistunut pitämään kiinni oikeaoppisesta kaavoittamisesta, eikä noille alueille pääse ensin kiertämättä kokoojakatujen kautta. Eli vaikka suuressa mitassa alueen saavutettavuus on hyvä, pienemmässä mitassa ei niinkään. Eli suunnittelu on tavallaan onnistunut juuri niin kuin on ajateltu: Itäväylä on pelkkä liikenneyhteys vailla muita funktioita, eikä näin ollen sen ympärille ei pääse muodostumaan kaupunkiakaan.

Pieni ajatusleikki: entäpäs jos Itäväylä olisi tosiaan bulevardi ja metro sen alle naftisti laskettu pariisilaiseen tapaan ja asemia kahden sijasta vaikka kolme, kaikilta suora pääsy bulevardin leveille jalkakäytäville. Luulisinpa, että liike-elämää alkaisi kertyä tällaisen yhteyden varteen ihan eri tavalla. Tämän hetken hankalin tilanne on se, että nykyiset asemat ovat tasan tarkkaan liittymäalueiden kohdalla, jotka eristävät juuri siihen suuntaan, missä olisi uudelle maankäytölle mahdollisuuksia. Vanhan Herttoniemen puolelle asemat yhdistyvät kyllä ihan kunnollisesti, mutta siellä taas suojelusyistä ei ole edellytyksiä maankäytön tehostamiseen. Jos alueen kehitys halutaan potkaista liikkeelle, niin noille liittymille on tehtävä jotain. Se jokin vain voi olla aika kallista, jos siihen liittyy kansien rakentamista, tunnelointia ja sen sellaista. Vaihtoehtonahan on antaa vain asian olla, ja muuttaa Hervannan teollisuusalue asuinalueeksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Vaihtoehtonahan on antaa vain asian olla, ja muuttaa Hervannan teollisuusalue asuinalueeksi.


Jolloin Hervannan ruuhkat muuttuvat yksisuuntaisiksi, mutta miten Hervanta liittyy aiheesen?  :Laughing:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jolloin Hervannan ruuhkat muuttuvat yksisuuntaisiksi, mutta miten Hervanta liittyy aiheesen?


Korjaamme: luonnollisestikin Herttoniemen teollisuusalue. Hervannan teollisuusalueen luonteen muuttaminen ei ole tarpeen nähtävissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Mutta teollisuusalueet ovat kyllä tärkeitä huomata, sillä näiden käyttötarkoitusta on usein kaikkein helpointa muutta, ne muodostavat merkittävän osan kaupungin muutospotentiaalista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:38 ----------

Ja onhan se kiva huomata, että joku lukeekin näitä mun fundeerauksia  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisikohan Itäväylän ongelmien ytimessä onneton jalankulkuympäristö.


On. Kaupunkimotarilla on erittäin voimakas estevaikutus. Sillä on myös erittäin paha meluhaitta, joka estää osoittamasta tien välittömään läheisyyteen mitään ihmisten toimintoja. Ja jos osoitetaankin, ihmiset eivät halua siinä metelissä ja muutoinkin epämiellyttävässä ympäristössä olla.

Näistä syistä metroasemien ympäristöjä suunnitellaankin niin, että vieressä oleva Itäväylä katettaisiin. Haudataan siis autoliikenteen haitat piiloon. Näinhän ollaan tekemässä Kalasatamassakin. Tätä suunnitellaan myös Keilaniemeen Kehä 1:lle.

Autoväylien tunneloinnille on siis perusteensa autoilun ympäristöhaittojen ja maankäytön tuhlaamisen vähentämisessä. Mutta se vain on tavattoman kallista. Tosin näistä hankkeista ei käydä vuosikymmenten debattia kuten mistä hyvänsä joukkoliikenneinvestoinnista. Autoliikenteen rahanmeno on välttämätöntä, joukkoliikenne pitää aina perustella kannattavaksi.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Helsingissä on yritetty kyllä rakentaa umpikorttelityyppistä lähiötä, esim. Herttoniemenranta ja Aurinkolahti ovat tällaisia, mutta lähiöitä ne ovat silti. Mä tarkoitin kuitenkin enemmän ambienssia. Tunnelma metroaseman edustalla, sitä vastapäisellä suuremmalla aukiolla sekä Ruoholahden kanavan varrella on kuin suoraan Itä-Stadin rappioromantiikkaa hehkuttavista räppibiiseistä. Idempää kuin itä itse. On spuget, on syrjäytyneet, on muut alkoholiongelmaiset, on teiniräkikset, on C-luokan juottolat, on stevarit, on tägit, on vuokrakasarmit ja ja ja ja mitä kaikkea.


Kävin just Vuosaaressa, kyllä siellä on selkeästi yritetty tehdä kaupunkia, mutta jotenkin taas rohkeus petti eli jäi puolitiehen. Talot on jotenkin saatu katuun kiinni, mutta sitten kuitenkin on sellaiset lähiöruohoraidat kaistojen ja jalkakäytävän välissä.

Ja muutenkin se tehottomuus: Aurinkolahden väestötiheys on noin 5 000 as./km2. Vastaa Tapanilaa. Ei tommosella määrällä ihmisiä saa kaupunkia, semminkin kun se kaupunkikyhäelmä on vielä irrallaan muusta kaupunkirakenteesta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:09 ----------




> Ei mene hyvin näinkään. Autokauppa tai rengasliike ovat kehnoimmasta päästä työllistäjiä kun ajatellaan työpaikkoja maa-alaa kohden. Ja kuin sokerina pohjalla, ei noiden duunarit astu jalallaankaan siihen metroon, jota varten niitä työpaikkoja haluttaisiin. Sanon suoraan, että pallo on pahasti hukassa ja Espoossa kavoittajat ovat onnistuneet Länsiväylän varressa mennen tullen paremmin. Ilman metroa.


Siitä sinänsä yhtä mieltä, että pallo on hukassa, mutta tää menee niin että toimitilaa ylikaavoitetaan rajusti, jotta toimitilatonttien hinnat pysyisivät alhaalla. Ja kun ne ovat halpoja suht keskeisilläkin paikoilla, niin sitten on varaa pitää niissä esimerkiksi pihakivimyymälöitä. Koskee ihan koko kaupunkia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:13 ----------




> On. Kaupunkimotarilla on erittäin voimakas estevaikutus. Sillä on myös erittäin paha meluhaitta, joka estää osoittamasta tien välittömään läheisyyteen mitään ihmisten toimintoja. Ja jos osoitetaankin, ihmiset eivät halua siinä metelissä ja muutoinkin epämiellyttävässä ympäristössä olla.


No jaa, vähemmän sitä näkee lautoja ikkunoissa vaikkapa Mannerheimintien varressa, kyse on aika paljon nopeuksista. Se mikä tässä asiassa on pirullisinta on että meluesteet eivät oikein toimi, puut vielä huonommin, mutta se mikä toimii meluesteenä on ihan umpinainen talomuuri. Mutku niitä taloja ei saa tehdä, koska on liian meluista, niin se melualue leviää jolloin yhä kauempana on liian meluissa... Eka seinä vilkkaalle kadulle päin on aina meluisa, mutta ei tätä nyt niin ratkota että laitetaan se seinä mahdollisimman kauas kadusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No jaa, vähemmän sitä näkee lautoja ikkunoissa vaikkapa Mannerheimintien varressa, kyse on aika paljon nopeuksista.


Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie olivat mulla mielessä, kun viestiäni kirjoitin. Ja mielessä siten, että mikä onkaan näiden pääkatujen ja Itäväylän kaupunkimotarin ero. Itäkeskuksen kohdalla jopa nopeuskin on suunnilleen sama Itäväylällä kuin pääkaduilla. Liikennevalojen vuoksi nopeus on usein nolla. Toki stadin suuntaan kiihdyttäminen ujeltaa kierroksia aina, oli ruuhka-aika tai ei.

Jonkinlaista uutta ajattelua edustaa Itäkeskuksen viereen rakennettu Prisman kortteli. Se on selkeä umpikortteli, jossa itäpuoli on asumista, vaikka rakennus on kiinni itäväylässä. Manskuun tai Hämeentiehen verrattuna toki surkeaa miljöötä, kuollutta betonimuuria. Samalla kohdalla Itäväylän eteläpuolella on uudehkoa mutta avokortteliperiaatteella tehtyä rakennuskantaa. Sen lomasta melu leviää pitkälle Puotilaan.

Prisman umpikortteli rauhoittaisi melulta Turunlinnantietäkin, kuten myös Itäkeskuksen rakennuskompleksi. Mutta sääli vain, että motareihin liittyvän kokoojakatuperiaatteen vuoksi Turunlinnantie on toinen melupesä. Jos Itäväylä olisi bulevardisoitu, Turunlinnantie voisi olla yhtä vilkasliikenteinen kuin Töölönkatu.

Antero

PS: Olisikohan ideaa siirtää bulevardisointikeskustelu erikseen Länsimetro-ketjusta.

----------


## hmikko

Länsimetron työmaan louheiden kuljettelussa on ilmeisesti kierretty työehtosopimuksia. Espoon kaupunginhallituksen varapuheenjohtaja Hertell käyttää Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Kokkisesta suht kovaa kieltä: "Toimitusjohtaja on ylenkatsonut meidän antamaamme ohjeistusta."

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Helsinki+ja...a1305594836206

----------


## vristo

> Länsimetron työmaan louheiden kuljettelussa on ilmeisesti kierretty työehtosopimuksia. Espoon kaupunginhallituksen varapuheenjohtaja Hertell käyttää Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Kokkisesta suht kovaa kieltä: "Toimitusjohtaja on ylenkatsonut meidän antamaamme ohjeistusta."
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Helsinki+ja...a1305594836206


Hei, nyt oikeesti: metroaseman räjäytystyömaalla tapahtuu räjäytysonnettomuus, jonka pääepäilty on jo entuudestaan poliisin seurannassa ja sitten palkkoja poljetaan laittomasti. Mitähän vielä on tulossa?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Hei, nyt oikeesti: metroaseman räjäytystyömaalla tapahtuu räjäytysonnettomuus, jonka pääepäilty on jo entuudestaan poliisin seurannassa ja sitten palkkoja poljetaan laittomasti. Mitähän vielä on tulossa?


Niin herkullista kuin olisikin kytkeä tuo Matinkylän onnettomuus tähän, eikös se kuitenkin tapahtunut ihan "tavallisella" talotyömaalla, vaikkakin lähellä metron työmaata?

----------


## hmikko

> Niin herkullista kuin olisikin kytkeä tuo Matinkylän onnettomuus tähän, eikös se kuitenkin tapahtunut ihan "tavallisella" talotyömaalla, vaikkakin lähellä metron työmaata?


Kyllä. Metroaseman työmaalla oltiin lentäviä kiviä vastaanottavana osapuolena.

----------


## tkp

> Niin herkullista kuin olisikin kytkeä tuo Matinkylän onnettomuus tähän, eikös se kuitenkin tapahtunut ihan "tavallisella" talotyömaalla, vaikkakin lähellä metron työmaata?


Eiköhän tuo kytkös kerro enemmän siitä kuinka harmaalla alueella rakennusteollisuudessa kuljetaan (vai onko jo lähempänä mustaa). Työturvallisuudesta ei välitetä ja töihin otetaan se joka tekee halvimmalla, oikeuksiaan hakevalla potku p*rseeseen ja ulos. Tilaajat levittelevät käsiään "ei myö tiedetty"...

----------


## vristo

> Niin herkullista kuin olisikin kytkeä tuo Matinkylän onnettomuus tähän, eikös se kuitenkin tapahtunut ihan "tavallisella" talotyömaalla, vaikkakin lähellä metron työmaata?


Sorry, joo: nyt itsekin syyllistyin samaan kuin sensaatiohakuiset iltapäivälehdet. Pahoitteluni...

----------


## brynkka

Ensimmäisistä näkemistäni Länsimetron karttasuunnitelmista alkaen olen ihmetellyt ja aikoinaan pitänyt uskomattomana ratalinjauksen mutkittelua Otaniemessä, enkä ainakaan muista missään selitetyn sen tarpeellisuutta tai kehitellyn sille mitään vaihtoehtoa. Syynä on toki pyrkimys hoitaa mahdollisimman laajaa aluetta yhdellä radalla, mutta tälläinen mutkittelu tuntuu, noh, jotenkin pöhköltä. Vielä pöhkömmältä tuntui lueskella vuoden 2005 YVA:sta vertailua raitiotien ja metron välillä, koska kummatkin oli viritetty kiertämään Otaniemen kautta. Miksi Länsiväylä ei kiertele Otaniemessä, jos kerran kiskokulkimille se on asetettu ainoaksi reitiksi? 

Mitaten http://seuranta.lansimetro.fi/ karttapalvelusta mutka pidentää reittiä noin 2,3 km eli jokainen Tapiolasta tai lännempää Koivusaareen tai idemmäksi matkustava (ja v.v.) istuksii tuon reilut kolme minuuttia extraa metrossa sen ansiosta. Seurantapalvelun mukaan tunnelit on Keilaniemessä louhittu, joten kohta on pakko uskoa mutkametroon.

Espoolaisten joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien istumalihaksistoa voisi säästää louhimalla suoran tunnelin Karhusaaresta Tapiolaan. Otaniemen mutkasta muodostuisi uusi mahdollisuus metron kehittämiselle pääkaupunkiseudulla, sillä toki valmiita tunneleita kannattaisi hyödyntää. Mikäli Karhusaaren ja Koivusaaren aseman välille louhittaisiin tunnelit vielä yhdelle rataparille, niin Helsingin metrolla voisi olla kolmas linja: Koivusaari-Keilaniemi-Otaniemi-Tapiola. Pääteasemille tulisi rakentaa laiturihallit silmälläpitäen sujuvaa vaihtamista. 

Otaniemen linja voitaisiin toteuttaa joko nykyisellä tekniikalla tai sitten sitä voisi käyttää metron automatisoinnin pilottilinjana, ainakin kyytiläisillä luulisi olevan ymmärrystä mahdollisten insinööriongelmien suhteen. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi rakentaa linja yhteensopivaksi Raide-Jokerin kanssa ja ajaa Leppävaaran suunnasta tulevat ratikat Tapiolasta tunnelia pitkin Koivusaareen.

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi Länsiväylä ei kiertele Otaniemessä, jos kerran kiskokulkimille se on asetettu ainoaksi reitiksi?


Vertailukohdan pitäisi kai olla bussilinja eikä Länsiväylä, ja bussithan kyllä kiertelevät Otaniemessä. Bussilinjojen matkustajamääristä kai saisi aika helposti selville, mikä osuus Otaniemeen kulkijoilla on Länsiväylän bussimetron matkustajista.

----------


## hylje

Tuon Otaniemen mutkan ansiosta Länsimetrolla voidaan korvata linja 102T.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensimmäisistä näkemistäni Länsimetron karttasuunnitelmista alkaen olen ihmetellyt ja aikoinaan pitänyt uskomattomana ratalinjauksen mutkittelua Otaniemessä, enkä ainakaan muista missään selitetyn sen tarpeellisuutta tai kehitellyn sille mitään vaihtoehtoa. Syynä on toki pyrkimys hoitaa mahdollisimman laajaa aluetta yhdellä radalla, mutta tälläinen mutkittelu tuntuu, noh, jotenkin pöhköltä. Vielä pöhkömmältä tuntui lueskella vuoden 2005 YVA:sta vertailua raitiotien ja metron välillä, koska kummatkin oli viritetty kiertämään Otaniemen kautta. Miksi Länsiväylä ei kiertele Otaniemessä, jos kerran kiskokulkimille se on asetettu ainoaksi reitiksi?


Jos Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen asemat olis metrosta jätetty pois niin koko metro olisi ollut lähes turha. Kyseessä on Suomen tärkein yliopistokampus ja Helsingin kantakaupungin ulkopuolinen työpaikka-alue.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Tässä länsimetron hankesuunnitelmasta mitoittavia vuorokautisia matkustajamääriä (ilman Kivenlahden jatketta).

Keilaniemi 8900
Otaniemi 11200
Tapiola 20800
Jousenpuisto 8800
Matinkylä 30200

----------


## hmikko

Kartasta katsoen voisi luulla, että Keilaniemen aseman olisi saanut nykyiselle paikalleen ilman kovinkaan suurta mutkaa, jos Otaniemi olisi jätetty pois. Tunnelia olisi tosin pitänyt tehdä meren alle kauemmas saarista, joten ehkä kallioperä/vaadittu syvyys olisi rajoittanut menoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä länsimetron hankesuunnitelmasta mitoittavia vuorokautisia matkustajamääriä (ilman Kivenlahden jatketta).
> 
> Keilaniemi 8900
> Otaniemi 11200
> Tapiola 20800
> Jousenpuisto 8800
> Matinkylä 30200


Tapiolan ja Matinkylän korkeat luvut johtuvat liityntäliikenteestä. Koska Niittykumpu ei ole mukana niin se vie osan Matinkylän ja Jousenpuiston matkustajista. 





> Kartasta katsoen voisi luulla, että Keilaniemen aseman olisi saanut nykyiselle paikalleen ilman kovinkaan suurta mutkaa, jos Otaniemi olisi jätetty pois.


Jos ajatellaan ihan kansantaloudellisesti, niin länsimetroa ei olisi kannattanut rakentaa ollenkaan Otaniemen ja Matinkylän välille vaan vetää se suoraan Otaniemestä Leppävaaraan. Toki se olisi kulkenut metsän kautta mutta kaavamuutoksia olisi voitu vähitellen lobbata Laajalahden länsirannan rakentamiseksi. Tietysti Luonto-Liitto olisi protestoinuit mutta niin se protestoi kanssa Finnoon jätevedepuhdistamon siirtämistä. 

Länsiväylän varsi Tapiolata länteen olii jätetty bussiliikenteen varaan ja rakennettu iso liityntäterminaali Keilaniemeen. Se olisi voitu toteuttaa jopa niin että vaihto bussien ja metron välillä olisi ollut samassa  tasossa. Moottoritiespagettia olisi jouduttu purkamaan ja rakentaman uudestaan, samoin ehkä pientä siivua Nokian konttorista mutta se olisi ollut pikkujuttu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Moottoritiespagettia olisi jouduttu purkamaan ja rakentaman uudestaan, samoin ehkä pientä siivua Nokian konttorista mutta se olisi ollut pikkujuttu.


Niin, metrolaskimessa kaikki on pikkujuttuja. Kaikissa muissa kunnallisissa hankkeissa lasketaan satoja tuhansia euroja, enintään miljoonia. Metron kanssa kaikki alle 100 miljoonaa on pikkujuttuja. Eli metrolaskimessa on automaattisesti kolme nollaa enemmän kuin muissa laskimissa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, metrolaskimessa kaikki on pikkujuttuja. Kaikissa muissa kunnallisissa hankkeissa lasketaan satoja tuhansia euroja, enintään miljoonia. Metron kanssa kaikki alle 100 miljoonaa on pikkujuttuja. Eli metrolaskimessa on automaattisesti kolme nollaa enemmän kuin muissa laskimissa.


Ai saako jätevedenpuhdistamon tai kaukolämpövoimalan tai sataman tai sairaalan parilla millillä?

Mitä tarkoitan, että kun Tapiolan liikekesustakin pistetään uusiksi pääosin siksi että se kaavoitetaan metron tehokkuutta vastaavaan tasoon ja kehäykkönen tunneloidaan niin joku nokian kontorin lohkaisu tai moottoritiespagetin uudelleenrakentaminen olisi ollut pikku operaatio niihin verattuna.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ai saako jätevedenpuhdistamon tai kaukolämpövoimalan tai sataman tai sairaalan parilla millillä?


Ei saa. Mutta metroa ei saa jätevedenpuhdistamon, kaukolämpövoimalan, sataman tai sairaalan hinnalla. Ei edes näiden kaikkien yhteishinnalla. Mutta miten monta sekuntia Espoon valtuusto keskusteli miljardin hintaluokassa olevasta metrojatkeesta Matinkylästä eteenpäin?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ei saa. Mutta metroa ei saa jätevedenpuhdistamon, kaukolämpövoimalan, sataman tai sairaalan hinnalla. Ei edes näiden kaikkien yhteishinnalla. Mutta miten monta sekuntia Espoon valtuusto keskusteli miljardin hintaluokassa olevasta metrojatkeesta Matinkylästä eteenpäin?


Satama maksoi noin 690 miljoonaa. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/...0204SI1KA01nsc

Jorvin sairaalan laajennus 150 miljoonaa. http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/9...sata-miljoonaa (Sairaaloita on paljon ja tämä on vain yksi hanke. )

Kaukolämpövoimaloita 500 -1200 miljoonalla. http://yle.fi/uutiset/voimalauudistu...liiksi/5069274

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Satama maksoi noin 690 miljoonaa. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/...0204SI1KA01nsc
> 
> Jorvin sairaalan laajennus 150 miljoonaa. http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/9...sata-miljoonaa (Sairaaloita on paljon ja tämä on vain yksi hanke. )
> 
> Kaukolämpövoimaloita 500 -1200 miljoonalla. http://yle.fi/uutiset/voimalauudistu...liiksi/5069274


Metroa voidaan siis pitää yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkikeskitymässä samanlaisena kunnallisteknisenä infrahankkeena kuin muut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## brynkka

> Vertailukohdan pitäisi kai olla bussilinja eikä Länsiväylä, ja bussithan kyllä kiertelevät Otaniemessä. Bussilinjojen matkustajamääristä kai saisi aika helposti selville, mikä osuus Otaniemeen kulkijoilla on Länsiväylän bussimetron matkustajista.


Vertailukohtana YVA:ssa on käytetty nykyistä bussilinjastoa, joista varsin harvat ajavat Otaniemen kautta. Länsimetron valmistuttua tämä vaihtoehto poistuu, mutta autoiluun Länsiväylää pitkin perustuva vaihtoehto on edelleen käytössä.




> Jos Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen asemat olis metrosta jätetty pois niin koko metro olisi ollut lähes turha.


Jotta vältetään lähes turha, niin tehdään mieluummin melko huono?




> Kartasta katsoen voisi luulla, että Keilaniemen aseman olisi saanut nykyiselle paikalleen ilman kovinkaan suurta mutkaa, jos Otaniemi olisi jätetty pois.


Jotain tälläistä muistan joskus funtsineeni. Mutta ei Otaniemeä tarvitse jättää pois, sinne olisi voinut järjestää laadukkaan liityntäliikenteen, vaikka jonkin automaattihärpäkkeen muodossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta ei Otaniemeä tarvitse jättää pois, sinne olisi voinut järjestää laadukkaan liityntäliikenteen, vaikka jonkin automaattihärpäkkeen muodossa.


Näin ihan huvikseni ajatus alkoi lentää, ja miksei tällainen olisi voinut jopa onnistuakin. Mutta enemmän pohdin, että miten mahdollisimman pienin muutoksin ja metron kustannustasossa pysyen tämä olisi ollut mahdollista. Otaniemeen olisi voinut rakentaa erillisen vaihdollisen haaran. Yksivaunuinen metro 2-2,5 minuutin välein varmasti riittäisi, ja kahdella kapistuksella voitaisiin ajaa yhdellä raiteella, kohdaten keskellä. Keilaniemen asemalla tämä kapistus ajaisi laiturien väliin, joten vaihto molempiin suuntiin onnistuisi laiturin yli. Keilaniemen asemasta tulisi kohtalaisesti kalliimpi, mutta Otaniemen asemasta merkittävästi halvempi. Otaniemeen matkustaville tulisi matkavastusta pari minuuttia lisää, mutta vastaavasti Tapiolaan jatkavilta poistuisi noin 2 minuuttia. Tämä olisi siis jotakuinkin pitkähkö vaakahissi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin ihan huvikseni ajatus alkoi lentää, ja miksei tällainen olisi voinut jopa onnistuakin. Mutta enemmän pohdin, että miten mahdollisimman pienin muutoksin ja metron kustannustasossa pysyen tämä olisi ollut mahdollista. Otaniemeen olisi voinut rakentaa erillisen vaihdollisen haaran. Yksivaunuinen metro 2-2,5 minuutin välein varmasti riittäisi, ja kahdella kapistuksella voitaisiin ajaa yhdellä raiteella, kohdaten keskellä. Keilaniemen asemalla tämä kapistus ajaisi laiturien väliin, joten vaihto molempiin suuntiin onnistuisi laiturin yli. Keilaniemen asemasta tulisi kohtalaisesti kalliimpi, mutta Otaniemen asemasta merkittävästi halvempi. Otaniemeen matkustaville tulisi matkavastusta pari minuuttia lisää, mutta vastaavasti Tapiolaan jatkavilta poistuisi noin 2 minuuttia. Tämä olisi siis jotakuinkin pitkähkö vaakahissi.


No niin! Haluaisin nähdä miten sellainen härpäke selviytyy kun Otaniemessä järjestetään jotkut isot juhlat tai massatapahtuma. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta ei Otaniemeä tarvitse jättää pois, sinne olisi voinut järjestää laadukkaan liityntäliikenteen, vaikka jonkin automaattihärpäkkeen muodossa.


Köysiradan paikka, ilmiselvästi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Haluaisin nähdä miten sellainen härpäke selviytyy kun Otaniemessä järjestetään jotkut isot juhlat tai massatapahtuma.


Ei Otaniemessä nyt mitään Woodstockia järjestetä. Tuollainen vetäisi kuitenkin helposti 2000 henkeä tunnissa. Kun Otaniemessä on isoja teekkaribileitäkin, niistä ei lähdetä kerralla pois vaan valutaan tuntien ajan.

Ei sieltä bussejakaan tarjota yhtä suurta kapasiteettia nyt pois. Ei edes isojen massatapahtumien aikaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Helsingissä ja Espoossa kiistellään metron vaihtoasemista

Näin lausuu Olavi Louko YLElle:



> - Aseman pitää olla tasainen ja suora niin vaaka- kuin pystysuunnassa.  Pitempien asemien rakentaminen Espooseen ei onnistu, jos halutaan pysyä  järkevässä budjetissa.


Mistäköhän lähtien tuo budjetti on ollut "järkevä"? Ei se laiturien pidennys kuitenkaan maksa sen enempää kuin vaikkapa automatisointi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mistäköhän lähtien tuo budjetti on ollut "järkevä"? Ei se laiturien pidennys kuitenkaan maksa sen enempää kuin vaikkapa automatisointi.


Miten voit olla niin varma? Jos Otaniemen asemalaiturin on oltava viivansuora ja sinne mahduttava pitkä juna niin kyllä siinä kymmeniä miljoonia palaa eikä ole takeita että homma pelittäisi silloinkaan. Helppo se on Tukholmasta ampua kun ei tarvi itse maksaa eikä käyttää. 

Kyllä se Kampin vaihtoasemavaihtoehtokin kannattaa selvittää jos ei ongelmasta muuten pääse. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miten voit olla niin varma? Jos Otaniemen asemalaiturin on oltava viivansuora ja sinne mahduttava pitkä juna niin kyllä siinä kymmeniä miljoonia palaa eikä ole takeita että homma pelittäisi silloinkaan.


En voi olla varma, mutta siitä olen varma, että automatisointi tulee maksamaan enemmän kuin "kymmeniä miljoonia". Pelkkä automatisoinnin mahdollistava kulunvalvonta oli jo sen verran kalliimpi. Otaniemen asemalaiturin ei tarvitsisi oikeasti olla suora, mutta jos näin halutaan, se suurempi mutka maksaa ehkä 100 tai 200 miljoonaa.

----------


## sub

> Kyllä se Kampin vaihtoasemavaihtoehtokin kannattaa selvittää jos ei ongelmasta muuten pääse.


Mutta onko tässä mitään selvitettävää, ainakaan tässä vaiheessa? Helsinkiin jää pitkät laiturit, joten vaihtoasema voidaan ottaa käyttöön jos tarvetta joskus ilmenee. Tuskin Länsimetron budjettia tässä vaiheessa lähdetään kasvattamaan millään isoilla rakenteellisilla muutoksilla.

----------


## aki

Mirva haltian blogikirjoitus tämänpäiväisestä HKL:n johtokunnan kokouksesta http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2012/09/hk...t-1792012.html Eli johtokunnan kanta on se, että Helsinki säilyttää jatkossakin nykyiset pitkät laiturit, eikä niitä tulla lyhentämään. Espoo tehköön lyhyet laiturit jos niin haluaa, mutta näin Helsinki ainakin turvaa kapasiteetin riittävyyden tulevaisuudessakin. Myös vaihtoasemaselvitys nostettiin esille, jos tulevaisuudessa joudutaan tilanteeseen, että 4-vaunuiset junat eivät Helsingin puolella riitä, niin silloin liikennöinti voidaan hoitaa Helsingin puolella pitkillä junilla ja Espoon puolella lyhyillä, käyttäen Kamppia tai Ruoholahtea vaihtoasemana.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kaikki vaihtoehdot paitsi tehdä Espoon metroasemista saman tien yhteensopivat ovat kalliimpia.

Jos junilla on tarkoitus ajaa radan minimivuoroväliä, vaihtoasemaksi tarvitaan sellainen raidejärjestys, jossa eri suunnista saapuvien junien liikkuminen ei vaikuta toisiinsa. Sellaista ei ole missään, eikä ole suunniteltukaan. Helpoimmin sellainen syntyy louhimalla välittömästi aseman molemmin puolin sopivat puolenvaihtoraiteet ja liikennöimällä sitten niin, että Helsingin junat ovat aina yhdellä ja Espoon junat aina toisella laiturilla.

Tämä edellyttää, että junan suunnanvaihto tapahtuu suunnilleen samassa ajassa kuin ohittavan junan pysähtyminen asemalle. Tällaista kuitenkin ovat monet pitäneet mahdottomana. Jos näin on, tarvitaan asema, jossa on molemmin päin suunnanvaihtoraiteet aseman toisella puolella. Ja kun tässäkin edellytys on, etteivät junat häiritse toisiaan, niin tässäpä onkin haastetta silloin, jos halutaan vaihdon tapahtuvan laiturin yli. Kahteen kerrokseen rakentaminen on jo helpompaa. Mutta haluanpa nähdä, missä tälle puuhastelulle löytyy tilaa. Eikä muuten ole sitten ihan halpa projekti.

Arvaan, että tällaisten järjestelyiden louhinta jälkikäteen maksaa vähintään sen saman noin 50 miljoonaa kuin mitä nyt säästetään tekemällä lyhyitä asemia.

Toistan nyt uudelleen erityisesti Rainerille, että Otaniemen asema ei ole mikään mahdoton ongelma. Jos laitimmaisten vaunujen ei hyväksytä olevan siirtymäkaaren alkuosalla (jolloin vaunun ja laiturin väli on suurimmillaan noin 10 cm  Mind the gap!), aseman päihin tarvitaan lyhyet linjaraiteen kaarretta jyrkemmät kaarteet, jotta 130-metrinen suora raide voidaan rakentaa 45 cm sivuun 90 metrisestä suorasta raiteesta. Jos linjakaarre on 450 m ja lähestymiskaarre 250 m, väliin tulee 15 metrin suoran raiteen pätkä ja 250 m kaarretta on 44 metriä  kun kaarteet on mitoitettu ilman siirtymäkaaria. Tämän suuruisista asioista on siis todellisuudessa kyse, kun länsimetroherrat esittävät, ettei mitään voi enää tehdä, paitsi uudet ajotunelit ja asemat.

Edellä kuvattu järjestely tarkoittaa, että asemaa lähestyttäessä joudutaan silloin hiljentämään hieman aikaisemmin kuin nyt, jotta ei tule liian suuria sivuttaiskiihtyvyyksiä. Tilanne on samantapainen kuin nykyään poikkeusliikennetilanteissa, joissa vaihdetaan puolta asemalle tultaessa tai lähdettäessä. Muuta haittaa ei ole. Tällaisen lahjan automaattimetrokioski sitten jättää jäkipolville hamaan ikuisuuteen, kun tehdään väkisin väärin, jotta päästäsisiin selittämään, että on pakko lyhentää junat josta tulee pakko panna rahaa automaattiin 45 kertaa niin paljon kuin asemien lyhentämisessä säästetään.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kaikki vaihtoehdot paitsi tehdä Espoon metroasemista saman tien yhteensopivat ovat kalliimpia.


Saavat ollakin jos mahdollisuus, että enemmän kapasiteettia 30 vuoden päästä tarvitaan on vaikka 20 %. Aika kaukaisen tulevaisuuden aika pienen todennäköisyyden vaihtoehtoihin ei nimittäin kannata paljoa varautua.

Vai houkutteeko kenties Helsingin metron hyvä palvelu paljon enemmän matkustajia kuin uskotaan ja siitä syytä pitkien asemien kapasiteetti ehdottomasti tarvitaan jo nopeamminkin ja paljon suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä?

----------


## j-lu

> Vai houkutteeko kenties Helsingin metron hyvä palvelu paljon enemmän matkustajia kuin uskotaan ja siitä syytä pitkien asemien kapasiteetti ehdottomasti tarvitaan jo nopeamminkin ja paljon suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä?


Ei hyvä palvelu, vaan se, että itäsuunnassa on paljon sellaista rakentamispotentiaalia nykyisen radan varrella, jota ei näissä tehdyissä matkustajamääräennusteissa ole otettu huomioon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toistan nyt uudelleen erityisesti Rainerille, että Otaniemen asema ei ole mikään mahdoton ongelma. Jos laitimmaisten vaunujen ei hyväksytä olevan siirtymäkaaren alkuosalla (jolloin vaunun ja laiturin väli on suurimmillaan noin 10 cm  Mind the gap!), aseman päihin tarvitaan lyhyet linjaraiteen kaarretta jyrkemmät kaarteet, jotta 130-metrinen suora raide voidaan rakentaa 45 cm sivuun 90 metrisestä suorasta raiteesta. Jos linjakaarre on 450 m ja lähestymiskaarre 250 m, väliin tulee 15 metrin suoran raiteen pätkä ja 250 m kaarretta on 44 metriä  kun kaarteet on mitoitettu ilman siirtymäkaaria. Tämän suuruisista asioista on siis todellisuudessa kyse, kun länsimetroherrat esittävät, ettei mitään voi enää tehdä, paitsi uudet ajotunelit ja asemat.


Ilmeisesti on kyse jostain korkeuseroista kanssa, kuten Louko mainitsi.

Itse kyllä uskon että kapasiteetti riittää metron itäosalla jos esim joka kolmas juna on 6-vaunuisina ja ajaisi väliä Vuosaari-Kamppi ja 2 junaa kolmesta 4-vaunuisia ja ajaisivat esim Mellunmäki-Kivenlahti. Jos vuoroväli päälinjalla olisi 2.5 minuuttia niin ne junat tarjoavat enemmän kapasiteettia kuin nykyiset. 

Lisäksi pitää muistaa että siihen mennessä ovat Laajasalon raitiotiesilta (tai lautta tai whatever) käytössä eli laajasalolaiset eivät änge metroon.Jos länsimetrosta tulee joskus niin suosittu ettei se riitä voi vielä ajaa ylimääräisiä junia Kampista esim Matinkylään, se tosin edellyttää yhtä lisäraidetta Kamppiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Saavat ollakin jos mahdollisuus, että enemmän kapasiteettia 30 vuoden päästä tarvitaan on vaikka 20 %. Aika kaukaisen tulevaisuuden aika pienen todennäköisyyden vaihtoehtoihin ei nimittäin kannata paljoa varautua.
> 
> Vai houkutteeko kenties Helsingin metron hyvä palvelu paljon enemmän matkustajia kuin uskotaan ja siitä syytä pitkien asemien kapasiteetti ehdottomasti tarvitaan jo nopeamminkin ja paljon suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä?


Eikö metroa rakennetakaan "sadan vuoden tarpeisiin"?

----------


## petteri

> Eikö metroa rakennetakaan "sadan vuoden tarpeisiin"?


Kyllä nykyinen metro varmaan käytössä sadankin vuoden päästä jos Helsinki on edes jossain määrin nykyisen oloinen kaupunki, mutta ei yhdellä linjalla kaikkea liikennetarvetta tarvitse tyydyttää. 

Jos 90 metrisestä metrosta alkaa 2 minuutin vuorovälillä loppua kapasiteetti, on syytä rakentaa lisää metro-, juna- tai stadtbahnlinjoja ja parantaa niin joukkoliikenteen palvelua.

Laskelmat joissa metron kapasiteetti loppuu, perustuvat oletukseen, ettei itään tule muita suosittuja yhteyksiä. Ei Laajasalon ratikkaa, ei raidejokereita, ei Östersundom - Porvoo lähiliikennerataa, ei (Itäkeskus)-Herttoniemi - Pasila - Munkkiniemi ratikkaa. jne.

----------


## hmikko

Siltä varalta, että joltain jäi huomaamatta: HKL:n johtokunnan varapj:n Ari Lehtisen ja jäsenen Ari Järvisen mielipidekirjoitus julkaistiin eilisessä Hesarissa. Lyhyt kirjoitus on valokuvan muodossa Tommy Pohjolan blogissa. Arien käämit ilmeisesti katkesivat toimitusjohtaja Lahdenrannan julkisiin kommentteihin johtokunnan toiminnasta. Koko hommassa näyttää olevan mopo tukevasti omilla teillään.

http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...an-kuutamolla/

----------


## Kani

"Näin siis toimii demokratia ja hyvä hallinto Helsingin kaupungissa."

http://hvkerho.blogspot.se/2012/09/t...luottamus.html

----------


## 339-DF

HSL:n hallituksen tuoreesta esityslistasta (kokous 13.11.2012) saadaan lukea realistisia arvioita länsimetron aloituksesta:

"Tämän hetkisen arvion mukaan Länsimetron liityntäliikenne alkaa aikaisintaan vuonna 2016. Sopimuskausi jatkuu Länsimetron ja sen liityntäliikenteen alkamiseen saakka, kuitenkin vähintään vuoden kesäliikennekauden 2016 loppuun ja enintään kesäliikennekauden loppuun vuonna 2020."

Niinkö sekaisin siellä on kaikki, että on varauduttava liikenteen aloitukseen jopa niinkin myöhään kuin 2020? Louko ja pojathan höpöttivät vielä ihan vähän aikaa sitten 2015:sta, mitä tosin ei kukaan itseään kunnioittava joukkoliikenteen ystävä tainnut uskoa.

----------


## Max

Länsimetron järjettömyys konkretisoitui minulle eilen, kun kävin lasten kanssa eräässä tapaamisessa Isossa Omenassa. Busseja menee jatkuvasti ja matka kesti 12-14 minuuttia Kampista. Mitä etua metro tuo tähän verrattuna?

----------


## juhanahi

> Länsimetron järjettömyys konkretisoitui minulle eilen, kun kävin lasten kanssa eräässä tapaamisessa Isossa Omenassa. Busseja menee jatkuvasti ja matka kesti 12-14 minuuttia Kampista. Mitä etua metro tuo tähän verrattuna?


Laatua.

Itse läksin juuri tässä eräänä iltana ruuhka-ajan jo päätyttyä Otaniemestä koululta kohti kotia. Sopivaa bussia sai odotella vartin marraskuisessa viimassa ja sateessa, ja pysäkkikatoksen alle mahtui vain vaivoin. Vaikka eipä sekään paljoa tuulen kanssa tullutta vettä pidättänyt. Bussi täyttyi seisomalastiin, joten itse matka taittui puolimatalan bussin takaosassa, pää lähes katossa kiinni seisten. Ajanvietettä tarjosivat sentään kuljettajan urheilullisen räväkät pysäkkipysähdykset, joiden aikana tangosta kiinni pitelevän käden hauikset saivat vähän ylimääräistä treeniä. Onneksi harjoitusmahdollisuudesta sai sentään kaiken irti, sillä kyseessä oli Larun kautta ajava T-vuoro. Matka-aika Kamppiin oli vajaat 25 minuuttia. Paljon mainostettuja merimaisemia toki saattoi yrittää kuikuilla istuvien matkustajien välistä märästä ja likaisesta ikkunasta, josta enimmäkseen heijastuivat bussin sisänäkymät, pimeää kun oli.

Pysäkillä hyytävää vesisadetta pidellessä ei suinkaan käynyt mielessä, että olisin mieluummin kävellyt reilut sata metriä pidemmän matkan kuivalle, lämpimälle ja valoisalle metroasemalle, johon tuohonkin aikaan saapuisi juna pisimmillään muutaman minuutin odotuksella. Istumapaikan todennäköisyyskään metrossa tuskin olisi ollut bussia parempi, eikä seisominenkaan varmaan olisi ollut yhtään sen väljempää tai mukavampaa kuin bussissa. Tunnelinseiniä olisi melkoisesti ikävämpi tuijottaa kuin säkkipimeää merta, eikä yli puolet lyhyempi ajoaikakaan tunnu lainkaan houkuttelevalta. Myöskään metron Kamppia pidemmälle jatkuvan reitin tuplaamat loppumatkan vaihtomahdollisuudet eivät välähtäneetkään mielessä, kun tiirailin jatkoyhteyksien aikatauluja kännykästä.

Vai mitenköhän ne ajatukseni tuolla(kin) kerralla oikein menivät..?

----------


## hylje

Allekirjoittanut veikkaa, että juhanahi mietti miksei Kamppi-Espoo bussien kehittäminen oli jätetty puolitiehen kalliin tunneliunelman varjolla. Muutaman kymmenen miljoonan sijoitus olisi muuttanut ankeat bussimatkat laadukkaaksi jo hänen matkalleen, ei vasta 2020-luvulla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Laatua.


Pakko todeta, että maailmalla käydessäni olen törmännyt myös laadukkaaseen bussiliikenteeseen. Siis aivan toisenlaiseen kuin juhanahin kuvaamaan. Tilavat bussit, suorat reitit, tasaiset omat väylät ja suuret, jopa lämmitetyt pysäkit eivät ole utopiaa, vaan ihan arkipäivää joissakin kaupungeissa. Niillä ei hintaa liene ihan miljardin euron verran.

----------


## Max

> Laatua.


Äsken mainitussa matkassa laatu ilmenee pitkähkönä kävelynä metroasemalle, josta juna ajaa Rautatientorin metroasemalle ehkä 20 minuuttia (onko tästä tarkkaa tietoa?) ja sieltä sitten jatketaan matkaa kolmella eri virtsaisella hissillä, ennen kuin lastenvaunujen kanssa ollaan rautateiden lähiliikenteen ulottuvilla. Toki Kampin terminaali ei ole sekään ihan rautatieaseman vieressä, mutta vaivattomammalta tuntuu, kun ei tarvitse tasonvaihtoja tehdä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laatua.


Eikös Otaniemestä kulje busseja Kamppiin 10 minuutin välein? Jos sateessa ja tuulessa on mukavampaa kävellä kuin olla pysäkkikatoksen alla, niin se lienee makuasia. 100 metriä ei riitä keskimääräiseksi kävelymatkan lisäykseksi, sillä metro ei aja Otakaarta.

Istumapaikkoja kyllä varmasti riittää metrossa. Ja varmasti se on nopeampi Otaniemen asemalaiturilta Kamppiin kun T-vuorot Lauttasaaren kautta. Niitä, jotka käyttävät T-vuorojen Lauttasaaren pysäkkejä ei kannata ajatellakaan, kun ei itse ole niiden käyttäjä. Ja onhan niitä Laruun matkaavia tietenkin vähemmän kuin otaniemeläisiä, jotka täyttävät bussin.

Mutta olisihan se kummallista, jos lähes miljardilla ei jotain laatua saisikin. Mutta voi myös kysyä, mitä sillä saisi nykyisten täysien bussien ja liian pienten pysäkkikatosten laadun parantamiseksi. Ja miksi HSL ei lisää vuoroja, jos bussit ovat täysiä?

Tulee mieleeni lapsuusaika Puotinharjussa. Meitä asukkaita painostettiin metropäätökseen sillä, että Itäväylä pidettiin 2-kaistaisena ja bussiliikenne kehnona ilman bussikaistoja. Kaikki muuttui, kun saatiin metropäätös. Johan metro on Otaniemessä rakenteilla, joten miksi ei bussiliikennettä voi jo panna kuntoon, kun päätös on kerran tehty?

Matinkylän metro tulee lisäämään Espoon suunnan joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia noin 42 M vuosittain. Nyt Espoo maksaa HSL:lle 56 M vuodessa. Joten Otaniemeen voisi järjestää vaikka 2 minuutin vuorovälin linjan 102 busseille, ja vanhaan hyvään itähelsinkiläiseen tapaan pikavuoroja, jotka eivät pysähdy Otaniemen ja Ruoholahden välillä. Pysäkkikatokset voisi korvata pysäkkirakennuksilla, joissa on talvisin lämmitys ja kesäisin ilmastointi. Sekä WC ja välipala-automaatti. Tuskinpa nämä maksaisivat sen vertaa kuin Otaniemen metroaseman liukuportaat ja hissit.

Mutta Max ei kirjoittanutkaa Otaniemestä, vaan Isosta Omenasta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Juhanahin matkalla metro kyllä parantaa laatua, mutta aikamoisen hinnan me metroa käyttämättömät tallaajat joudumme siitä laadun parantamisesta maksamaan. Minusta hinta ei ole missään suhteessa siihen, mitä sillä saa.

Ja entäs ne 80 % eteläespoolaisista, jotka eivät satukaan asumaan metroaseman vieressä? He odottelevat siinä ihan samalla kotipysäkillä kuin tänäkin päivänä, siellä on yhtä sateista, kylmää, viimaista ja turvatonta ja bussikuski ajaa rallia ihan niin kuin nytkin. Bussissa tosin voi olla nykyistä väljempää, kun vaihtoa karsastavat ovat siirtyneet auton rattiin.

----------


## juhanahi

Ei minulla ole mitään laadukasta bussiliikennettä vastaan - päin vastoin. Kunhan nyt kommentoin yhtä henkilökohtaista matkakokemusta toisella vastaavalla. 

En väitä, etteikö Espoon suunnan bussiliikennettä voitaisi parantaa, ja varmasti monia parannuksia voitaisiin tehdä sellaisilla summilla, jotka ovat metroinvestointiin verrattuna pieniä. Kuitenkin niin kauan, kun teillä liikkuu myös muita kulkijoita, ja niin kauan, kun bussiliikenteellä halutaan säilyttää kyseiselle kulkumuodolle ominainen, järkevä palvelutaso, ei bussijärjestelmällä voida mitenkään saavuttaa raskasraiderunkolinjan etuja, joita taas ainakin itse arvostan kovasti.

Metron täysi eristäminen muista liikennemuodoista johtaa toki kalliisiin ratkaisuihin, ja jossain mielessä jäykkäänkin järjestelmään, mutta sitä kautta saavutettavat edut ovat kiistattomia: liikenteen luotettavuus, täsmällisyys, linjanopeus (riittävän asemavälin kompromissina tietysti) ja sen vähäinen hajonta ovat tekijöitä, joita matkustajat arvottavat varsin korkealle. Ja kun linjasto suunnitellaan siten, että keskiössä on runkolinja, voidaan sillä tarjota oikeasti lyhyt vuoroväli.

Nämä kaikki tekijät tekevät matkakokemuksesta sujuvan. Metrojuna - paino sanalla juna - tarjoaa lähtökohtaisesti ison yksikkökokonsa turvin myös sellaista matkustusmukavuutta ja -väljyyttä, jonka saavuttaminen pintaliikenteen kulkuneuvoissa ei samalla tavalla onnistu. Arvonsa silläkin.

Runkolinjan ideaan kuuluvat myös solmukohdat, joihin vaihdot keskittyvät ja jotka palvelukeskittyminä tarjoavat myös mahdollisuuden päivittäisiin asiointeihin. Itse ainakin pyrin sijoittamaan päivittäiset kaupassakäynnit juuri tällaiseen vaihtorakoon, jolloin jopa huonostikin mätsäävä vaihtoyhteys saattaa muuttua kokonaisajankäytöllisesti varsin edulliseksi ja ennen kaikkea sujuvaksi ratkaisuksi.




> Äsken mainitussa matkassa laatu ilmenee pitkähkönä kävelynä metroasemalle, josta juna ajaa Rautatientorin metroasemalle ehkä 20 minuuttia (onko tästä tarkkaa tietoa?) ja sieltä sitten jatketaan matkaa kolmella eri virtsaisella hissillä, ennen kuin lastenvaunujen kanssa ollaan rautateiden lähiliikenteen ulottuvilla.


Meitä riittää moneen junaan ja moneen bussiin, ja kullakin on omat mieltymyksensä. _Itse_ olen valmis ilman minkäänalaista hampaidenkiristelyä kävelemään vaikka muutamankin sataa metriä ekstraa, jos tiedän, että siellä odottaa toimiva liikenne tiheällä vuorovälillä ja ehkäpä vielä asianmukainen asematilakin. Tässä omassa Otaniemi-casessani kävelymatkan ero bussipysäkkiin on lähdöstä riippuen 0 ... 150 metriä. 

Matka-aika Otaniemi-Rautatientori on muuten 12 minuuttia (lansimetro.fi:n UKK kertoo ON-RL olevan 9 minuuttia ja RL-RT on 3 min). Tasonvaihtoja en koe ongelmana; rullaportaat kävelee aika nopsasti ylös jos on oikeasti olevinaan kiire, ja tietyillä keskusta-asemalla maanalaiset kävely-yhteydet saattavat jopa nopeuttaa kulkemista pintaan verrattuna. Jos taas ei ole kiire, ei ongelmaakaan ole. Lastenvaunujen kanssa en kulje, mutta jos kulkisin, arvostaisin kyllä silloinkin metroa, johon vaunujen kanssa ainakin mahtuu matkaamaan mukavasti. Bussi kun voi jättää odottelun jälkeenkin pysäkille, jos vaunuja ei enempää kyytiin mahdu. Eikä välttämättä mahdu seuraavaankaan.

----------


## hylje

Et vastusta laadukasta bussiliikennettä, mutta metro on kuitenkin kivempi. Keskustelu olkoon sillä selvä.

----------


## Max

> Tässä omassa Otaniemi-casessani kävelymatkan ero bussipysäkkiin on lähdöstä riippuen 0 ... 150 metriä. 
> 
> Matka-aika Otaniemi-Rautatientori on muuten 12 minuuttia (lansimetro.fi:n UKK kertoo ON-RL olevan 9 minuuttia ja RL-RT on 3 min). Tasonvaihtoja en koe ongelmana; rullaportaat kävelee aika nopsasti ylös jos on oikeasti olevinaan kiire, ja tietyillä keskusta-asemalla maanalaiset kävely-yhteydet saattavat jopa nopeuttaa kulkemista pintaan verrattuna. Jos taas ei ole kiire, ei ongelmaakaan ole. Lastenvaunujen kanssa en kulje, mutta jos kulkisin, arvostaisin kyllä silloinkin metroa, johon vaunujen kanssa ainakin mahtuu matkaamaan mukavasti. Bussi kun voi jättää odottelun jälkeenkin pysäkille, jos vaunuja ei enempää kyytiin mahdu. Eikä välttämättä mahdu seuraavaankaan.


Minun caseni nyt kuitenkaan ei ollut Otaniemi, vaan Matinkylä. Ison Omenan pohjoispäästä näkyy olevan metroasemalle n. 400 m kävely, bussipysäkki siinä oven vieressä. Bussit myös lähtivät sieltä lauantainakin n. 5 minuutin välein kohti Kamppia. Metro ajaa Kamppiin Länsimetron YVAn mukaan 16 minuuttia, Rautatientorille siis kaiketikin 18. Bussilla Kamppiin meni 12 minuuttia eikä tasonvaihtoja enää tarvita.

Metro liukuportaineen on toki kätevä väline nopeajalkaiselle, mutta lastenrattaiden kanssa nimenomaan Rautatientorin asemalle pääseminen on oikeasti todella hidasta ja tuskallista. Reittiopas ehdotti minunkin matkalleni siirtymistä Rautatientorilta Ruoholahteen metrolla, mutta kävin ruksimassa tuon vaihtoehdon pois, koska en halunnut käyttää aikaa hissien odotteluun. Niihin metron hisseihinkään kun ei ollenkaan aina mahdu ensimmäisellä kerralla kyytiin...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Menkööt vähän off-topiciksi ja satiirin puolelle mutta jotenkin vaikuttaa siltä että tämän foorumin ovat vallanneet sellaiset missantrooppiset fakiirit jotka vain vastustavat kaikkea: Metroa, Pisararataa, Kehärataa, Pendolinoja, ja viimeisenä piirteenä myös kaukojunien ravintolavaunuja. jotenkin tuntuu siltä kuin se porukka ei ole oikein sisäistänyt mitä joukkoliikenne on. Oma auto tai taksi on varmaan paras valinta heille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> jotenkin tuntuu siltä kuin se porukka ei ole oikein sisäistänyt mitä joukkoliikenne on.


Joukkoliikenne on kallista, peruskallioon poratulla tunneliasemalla pysähtyvää junaliikennettä. Vai miten se meni? Miten edullinen ja lähellä palveleva pintaliikenne ei ole täysiveristä joukkoliikennettä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikenne on kallista, peruskallioon poratulla tunneliasemalla pysähtyvää junaliikennettä. Vai miten se meni? Miten edullinen ja lähellä palveleva pintaliikenne ei ole täysiveristä joukkoliikennettä?


Kampin ja etelä-espoon välillä kulkeva bussiliikenne palvelee kohtalaisesti vain eteä-Espossa asuvia ja Helsingin keskustassa työssä kyviä. Muita se palvelee huonosti. Se palvelee huonosti tai itse asiassa ei ollenkaan esim pääradan varressa asuvia ja Etelä-Espoossa (Otaniemi ym) työssä käyviä tai opiskelevia.  Länsimetro siis parantaa työpaikojen saavutettavuutta. Se että sen rakentaamisen aloittamista vehdattiin vuosikymmenkaupalla johti siihen että se on pakko rakentaa tunneliin koska maan päällä ei ole enää tilaa. Jos metroa ei ollisi päätetty rakentaa niin voimakas lisärakentaminen keskustan länsipuolella sekä Helsingin että Espoon puolella olisi pakottanut ennemin tai myöhemin bussitkin tunneliin Länsiväylän alkupään ja Kampin välille. Miten se toteutetaan ja paljonko se maksaisi ei ole kukaan tutkinut. Joka tapauksessa metrojuna tunnelissa on aina turvallisempi ja miellyttävämpi ratkaisu kuin bussit pitkässä tunnelissa. 

Samoin Pisara parantaa työpaikkojen saavutettavuutta ja niinikään kehärata. Kehäratahan ei edes kulje koko matkaa tunnelissa, vain lentokentän läheisyydesä.

t.Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Menkööt vähän off-topiciksi ja satiirin puolelle mutta jotenkin vaikuttaa siltä että tämän foorumin ovat vallanneet sellaiset missantrooppiset fakiirit jotka vain vastustavat kaikkea: Metroa, Pisararataa, Kehärataa, Pendolinoja, ja viimeisenä piirteenä myös kaukojunien ravintolavaunuja. jotenkin tuntuu siltä kuin se porukka ei ole oikein sisäistänyt mitä joukkoliikenne on. Oma auto tai taksi on varmaan paras valinta heille.


Täh?

Kannatan ehdottomasti lentorataa, Tampereen ja Turun ratikoita, Raidejokeria, Helsingin raitiolinjojen laajentamista ja modernisointia, kaupunkiratojen jatkeita, lähiliikennettä myös Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella, Riihimäen kolmioraidetta, suoria Allegro-yhteyksiä Pietarin ja Tampereen välille, Pohjanmaan-radan kaksiraiteistamista ja nopeudennostoa, Tallinnan-tunnelia ja mitä vielä.

Vastustan vain hankkeita jotka ovat turhia, kalliita tai haitallisia. Metro on sinänsä järkevä liikennemuoto, mutta nykymuotoisena yliraskas ja ylikallis Helsinkiin. Kehärata palvelee huonosti lähes kaikkia kohderyhmiä ja maksaa hirveästi, sekä samalla lykkää hyödyllisemmän lentoradan toteutusta. Pisara on megakallis tunneliprojekti, jonka hyödyt ovat erittäin kyseenalaiset. Pendolino on sinänsä hyvä idea, mutta valitettavan epäluotettava ja vähän turhakin kun rataverkko ei mahdollista huippunopeuden käyttöä ja toisaalta edullisemmallakin kalustolla päästään lähes samaan nopeuteen. Ja ravintolavaunuista sanoin vain ettei niitä tarvita lyhyillä, esim. 1,5 tunnin matkoilla, pidemmillä kylläkin - ja tämänkin sanoin vain siksi että tyrmäsit kaavailemani kauko-Flirt-ajatuksen vetoamalla ravintolavaunun tarpeeseen.

Olen myös jokin aika sitten luopunut kokonaan autoilusta ja siirtynyt joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi. Kokemusta on siis autoilusta ja joukkoliikenteestä, ja joukkoliikennettä taas on matkoilla tullut havainnoitua monessa eri maassa. Ja vaikka junamatkustus Suomessa on minulla viime vuosina ollut niukempaa kuin aikaisemmin, se on lisääntymään päin, ja takavuosina joskus matkustin vähintään pari kertaa viikossa kaukojunalla. Väittäisin että ymmärrän kohtuudella mitä joukkoliikenne on ja mitä sen pitäisi olla.

----------


## hylje

> Kampin ja etelä-espoon välillä kulkeva bussiliikenne palvelee kohtalaisesti vain eteä-Espossa asuvia ja Helsingin keskustassa työssä kyviä. Muita se palvelee huonosti. Se palvelee huonosti tai itse asiassa ei ollenkaan esim pääradan varressa asuvia ja Etelä-Espoossa (Otaniemi ym) työssä käyviä tai opiskelevia.


Tämä on totta, siksi seudullisen liikenteen suunnittelussa on ollut keskeinen teema poikittaisliikenne. Poikittaisliikenteeseen ei vain likene kunnilta rahaa. 




> Länsimetro siis parantaa työpaikojen saavutettavuutta.


... kulkemalla säteittäisesti Kamppiin. Toki edelleen Sörnäisiin asti palvelu paranee.




> Se että sen rakentaamisen aloittamista vehdattiin vuosikymmenkaupalla johti siihen että se on pakko rakentaa tunneliin koska maan päällä ei ole enää tilaa. Jos metroa ei ollisi päätetty rakentaa niin voimakas lisärakentaminen keskustan länsipuolella sekä Helsingin että Espoon puolella olisi pakottanut ennemin tai myöhemin bussitkin tunneliin Länsiväylän alkupään ja Kampin välille. Miten se toteutetaan ja paljonko se maksaisi ei ole kukaan tutkinut. Joka tapauksessa metrojuna tunnelissa on aina turvallisempi ja miellyttävämpi ratkaisu kuin bussit pitkässä tunnelissa.


Busseilla on jo nyt lähes esteetön kulku aina terminaaliin asti. Jäljelle jääneet esteet voi ohittaa lyhyellä sillalla tai tunnelilla Länsiväylän alkupäästä Ruoholahdenkadulle. On kummallinen ajatus että tilankäytöltään vähäinen bussiliikenne pitäisi ensimmäisenä poistaa, jos Länsiväylän ja Ruoholahdenkadun kuilua kavennetaan uudella rakentamisella. Miten sellainen edes edistää joukkoliikennettä, eivätkö uudisrakennusten työntekijät ja asukkaat sitä käytä?

Jos halutaan tehdä kallis bussitunneli, sellaisen voisi kaivaa keskustan kolmen (!) bussiterminaalin välille. Muuttamalla liikennettä läpiajaviksi heilureiksi saavutettavuusedut ovat kolossaaliset, puhumattakaan terminaaleilta vapautetun keskeisen kaupunkitilan käyttöarvosta ja bussien tasaisemmasta käyttöasteesta. Nykyisen säteittäisen bussiliikenteen keskeinen ongelma on yksisuuntainen kuorma, joka pitää matkustajamäärät ajettua vuoroa kohti alhaisena.




> Samoin Pisara parantaa työpaikkojen saavutettavuutta ja niinikään kehärata. Kehäratahan ei edes kulje koko matkaa tunnelissa, vain lentokentän läheisyydesä.


Niin parantaa, mutta samalla huononnetaan niiden saavutettavuutta katkaisemalla bussiliikennettä syrjäisille terminaaleille. Bussiterminaaleja pitäisi palvelun parantamiseksi pikemminkin lakkauttaa, jotta osa ihmisistä pääsisi vaihdotta keskuksen toiselle puolelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vastustan vain hankkeita jotka ovat turhia, kalliita tai haitallisia.


Jotkut hankkeet ovat kalliit siksi että ne on lykätty vuosikymmeniä ja maaillma on muuttunut niin paljon että alkuperäisiä suunitelmia niiden toteuttamiseksi ei voi enää käyttää. jotkut taas ovat siksi että ovat etupainotteisia, halutaan käyttää alkuvaiheessa enemmän resursseja kuin tarvittaisiin, mutta säästetään sitten kun tehdään kerralla valmiiksi jotain joka on pystyssä 100 vuotta. Minun mielestäni  joukkoliikennehankkeet savat olla kalliit molemmissa tapauksissa jos löytyy joukkoja ts niiden käyttäjiä. 

Minä en ole myöskään määrittele mihin muihin kaupunkeihin kuin Helsinkiin tai pk-seudulle saa tai ei saa rakentaa millaisia joukkoliikennehankkeita. En lähde opettamaan tukholmalaisia tai kööpenhaminalaisia tai lissabonilaisia millaisia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja heillä pitää olla. EU:n sisällä kun ollaan niin osa niistäkin on rahoitettu suomalaisilta kerätyillä rahoilla mutta isommassa kontekstissa aika pikkurahoista on kyse kaiken kaikkiaan. Pienemmistä kuin millä pk-seudun asukkaat tukee apuepoliittistien tukien avulla pohjois- tai itä-Suomea.

Jos joukkoliikenne ei saa tukea kunnolla niin autot ja lentoliikenne ja varustamotoiminta saavat aina. Vrt esim SAS:n tilanne, Ruotsin, Norjan ja Tanskan valtiot joutuvat tukemaan tappiollista lentoyhiötä jossa on pääomaa kiinni valtavasti eikä ole kuin ajan kysymys milloin Suomi joutuu tukemaan Finnairia samalla tavalla. En myöskään usko että ihmiset suuremmissa määrin esin vapaaehtoisesti rupeaisivat käyttämään joukkoliikennettä lentämisen tai autoilun sijaan jos ei joukkoliikenteen tehookkuuteen ja sujuvuuteen panostettaisi kunnolla, joskus raskailla ja kalliilla ratkaisuilla, ja autoilua fiskaalisin keinoin rajoitettaisi. Ihmiset menevät aidan yli mistä on matalin. USA ja muut sellaiset maat jossa autoilua ei mitenkää rajoiteta ja joukkoliikenne on mahdollisimman kevyttä ja halpaa olkoot esimerkinä.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> rupeaisivat käyttämään joukkoliikennettä lentämisen [...] sijaan


En nyt näe, että yksityislentokoneiden käyttäminen olisi Suomessa suuri ongelma...

----------


## tislauskolonni

Länsimetron rakentamisen seurantasivun perusteella näyttää siltä, että tunnelinrakentaminen on edennyt hyvään tahtiin ja eikä metro tule ainakaan myöhästymään louhintatöiden viivästymisen takia. 

Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan tuorein esityslista on tullut nettiin. Sieltä haettuna asianumero 4 käsittelee Jousenpuiston aluetta. Sen suunnitelmat tuodaan uudelleen muokattuna uudestaan nähtäville. Uudistetusta kaavasta sanotaan seuraavaa:



> Asemakaavaan on tehty olennaisia muutoksia, jotka edellyttävät sen asettamista uudelleen julkisesti nähtäville. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta palautti asemakaavaehdotuksen uudelleen valmisteltavaksi 13.6.2012. Uuden ehdotuksen rakennusoikeus on 11 300 k-m2 pienempi, kaavan korkein kerrosluku on 12 kun se edellisessä ehdotuksessa oli 26. Jousenpuistonaukiosta muodostuu tiiviimpi kaupunkimainen tila. Paikoituslaitos on laajuudeltaan pienempi. Kaksi viisikerroksisen paikoituslaitoksen kerroksista on maan päällisiä.  Huolto- tai muu liikenne ei kulje uudelleen nähtäville tulevassa ehdotuksessa Jousimiehenreittiä.


Uusi havainnekuva kerrosmäärineen on jo ladattavissa. 
Tuosta esityslistan pitkästä tekstistä voisi vielä poimia kohdasta Liikenne ja melusuojaus seuraavaa:



> Metron saattoliikennepaikkoja on osoitettu 10 kpl, ja ne sijaitsevat Jousenpuistonkadun ja Koivu-Mankkaan tien varressa. Metron liityntäpysäköintipaikat (200 kpl) osoitetaan paikoituslaitokseen. Paikoituslaitoksessa on lisäksi liiketilojen ja asukkaiden pysäköintipaikat. Julkiselle alueelle tulee 500 polkupyöräpaikkaa, joista vähintään puolet on oltava katettuja.


Kyllä tuon Länsimetron suurin ongelma on sen korkea hinta, mutta ei minusta kuitenkaan kannata jäädä miettimään, minkälaisen bussijärjestelmän olisi voinut saada, jos siihen olisi yhtä lailla panostettu rahaa. Kyllä tietenkin Otaniemen suuntaan ja moneen muuhunkin suuntaan olisi ollut mahdollista lyhentää vuoroväliä ja kyllä tiejärjestelyjä olisi ollut mahdollista tehdä, mutta en tiedä olisiko moisessa kuitenkaan ollut mitään järkeä. Ei esimerkiksi Länsiväylän varresta koskaan mitenkään erityisen hyvin toimivaa voi saada bussilla matkustajan kannalta. Ison Omenan kohdalla Länsiväyllä ei ole mitään isompia liikennesolmuja ja pysäkit on järkevästi sijoitettu ja kevyen liikenteen yhteydet toimivat. Hienona asiana voi mainita sen, että Länsiväylää itää päin menevien bussien pysäkin vieressä on yksi Ison Omenan sisäänkäynneistä. Nuo pysäkit palvelevatkin kaikkein parhaiten matkustajia ja niitä on kohtuu mukava käyttää (olen käyttänyt noita pysäkkejä niin keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla, kuin myös länteen päin suuntautuvilla matkoilla ja olen käyttänyt myös tuossa pysähtyvää kaukoliikennettä esimerkiksi matkustaakseni Karjaalle, nuohan ovat pikavuoropysäkkejä).Muista Länsiväylän pysäkeistä ei voi sanoa samaa. Ei bussit muutenkaan ole kaikkein tehokkain tapa hoitaa Etelä-Espoon liikennettä: tolkuttomia määriä busseja ruuhka-aikana välillä Kamppi-Hanasaari. Jos metroa ei olisi alettu rakentaa, niin silloin TramWest olisi pitänyt toteuttaa. Voi myös olla että TramWest olisi toiminut paremmin kuin Länsimetro, ainakin vaihdollisten matkojen määrä olisi ollut pienempi. Tässä yhteydessä täytyy vielä sanoa, että onhan se mukavaa, että Rautatientorilta pääsee suoralla bussiyhteydellä niin moneen suuntaan, mutta kun katsoo Hämeentiellä Kallion kohdalla sitä bussien paljoutta ja kun vielä huomioi sen, että aina myöskään bussien täyttöaste ei ole kovinkaan korkea, tulee myös mieleen, että jossain vaiheessa liikennöintikustannusten kurissa pitämiseksi on pakko panostaa ratikkaliikenteeseen ja jatkaa ratikkakiskoja esimerkiksi Oulunkylän ja Malmin asemille ja kenties siitä vähän pidemmälle esikaupunkialueelle sekä katkaista esikaupunkilinjoja näille vaihtoasemille. Samanlainen tilanne on myös Mannerheimintiellä.

On se tietenkin älytön tilanne, että tunneleiden rakentaminen kannattaa aina, mutta Munkkivuoren ratikka ei sitten niin kannatakkaan. Tai ettei kannata yhdistää Toista linjaa kulkevia kiskoja muuhun ratikkaverkkoon. Jostain syystä ratikkaverkkoa ei kyetä modernisoimaan, vaikka sillä tavalla voisi oikeasti saada kunnon säästöjä aikaan liikennöintikustannuksissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:59 ----------

Niin tietenkin myös esityslistan asianumero 5 liittyy Länsimetroon. Se käsittelee Niittykummun kaava-aluetta. Sekin kaava tulee uudelle nähtäville. Siitä on tällaista aineistoa ladattavissa. Muutoksista sanotaan seuraavaa:



> Suuressa osassa muistutuksista kritisoitiin uuden asuinrakentamisen määrää, rakennusten kokoa, korkeutta ja sijoittumista nykyisiin asuinrakennuksiin nähden. Rakentamista pidettiin yleisesti ottaen liian raskaana ja korkeana. Korjatussa kaavaehdotuksessa muutoksia on tehty erityisesti kortteliin 15040, jossa 5- ja 6-kerroksisen lamellitalon sekä 12-kerroksisen pistetalon sijaan korttelissa on kolme 8-9-kerroksista pistetaloa. Tämä sekä parantaa Niittykummun nykyisten lamellitalojen asunnoista avautuvia näkymiä että siirtää rakentamista kauemmaksi niistä. Myös metrokeskuksen tornitalon korkeutta on madallettu 18 kerrokseen 24 kerroksen sijaan. Rakentamisen kokonaismäärä on laskenut hieman, 59360 asuin- ja 10920 liikekerrosneliömetristä 57550 asuin- ja 7560 liikekerrosneliömetriin.
> 
> Toinen keskeinen muistutusten aihe oli alueen nykyisten asukkaiden pysäköintijärjestely. Ratkaisu, jossa kaikki nykyisillä kahdella pysäköintialueella olevat autopaikat oli osoitettu maanalaiseen pysäköintihalliin, ei tyydyttänyt asukkaita. Korjatussa kaavaehdotuksessa kyseiset paikat on osoitettu kahteen kaksikerroksiseen maanpäälliseen pysäköintilaitokseen Niittykummuntien ja Niittykadun varteen. Jälkimmäisen viereen on myös osoitettu joitakin maantasossa olevia pysäköintipaikkoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tuosta louhintakartasta muuten näkee selvästi, että Otaniemessäkin on suoraa rataa 130-metriselle junalle. Siirtymäkaarteetkin huomioiden. Pidemmän aseman louhinta olisi siis tosiaan vaatinut vain pystysuunnassa laiturin tekemistä vähän alemmaksi (koska rata on keinulautaa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotkut hankkeet ovat kalliit siksi että ne on lykätty vuosikymmeniä ja maaillma on muuttunut niin paljon että alkuperäisiä suunitelmia niiden toteuttamiseksi ei voi enää käyttää.


Länsimetron kohdalla viivästyminen ei ole muuttanut metroa kalliiksi, vaan suuruudenhulluus ja lapsellinen tekniikkaintoilu. Maastossa oli vuosikymmenet ja on vieläkin varaus pintaradalle, mutta sitä ei haluttu käyttää, kun haluttiin välttämättä porata tunnelia. Kustannusten nostaminen automaatilla ei ole tullut mitenkään pakolliseksi siksi, ettei metroa tehty Espooseen jo 1970-luvulla.

Tosiasiassa aika on ainoastaan ollut eduksi sille, että helsinkiläisen kalliin raskasmetrokonseptin sijasta olisi voitu tehdä jotain halvempaa ja paremmin palvelevaa. Kevyen raideliikenteen kalusto ja järjestelmäratkaisut ovat kehittyneet merkittävästi 1970-luvusta eteenpäin. Vaikka jo silloinkin olisi voitu soveltaa saksalaisen Stadtbahnin ratkaisuja valmiiksi vanhanaikaisen raskasmetrokonseptin sijaan.




> jotkut taas ovat siksi että ovat etupainotteisia, halutaan käyttää alkuvaiheessa enemmän resursseja kuin tarvittaisiin, mutta säästetään sitten kun tehdään kerralla valmiiksi jotain joka on pystyssä 100 vuotta.


Nythän nimenomaan ei suunnitella mitään 100 vuoden aikajänteellä, vaan parin kymmenen vuoden päähän, kun vakuutetaan, että metron kapasiteettia ei tarvita. Toisaalta Tislauskloonin välittämät tiedot asemaseutujen asemakaavojen säädöstä osoittavat, että espoolaiset eivät edes halua tehokkaasti rakennettua metrokaupunkia. Kun ei haluta, miksi sitten rakennetaan mahdollisimman kallista liikenneväylää, kun siitä ei oteta tehokkaalla rakentamisella irti mahdollisimman paljon kalliin metrorakentamisen vahingon minimoimiseksi?

Minusta tuntuukin, että ympyrä sulkeutuu. Espoon vihreät ottivat minuun yhteyden 1980-luvun lopulla kysyäkseen, eikö metrolle ole vaihtoehtoa, joka ei edellytä liian tehokasta rakentamista. Kerroin heille Stadtbahnista ja he olivat iloisia siitä, että oli olemassa metroa vihreämpää joukkoliikennettä, joka ei edellyttänyt vihreän Espoon muuttamista betoninharmaaksi. Myöhemmin Espoon vihreät ovat kääntäneet kelkkansa ja asettuneet kannattamaan sekä kallista raskasmetroa että sen tarpeelliseksi tekevää tehorakentamista. Mutta vihreys taitaakin olla siirtynyt aktiivipoliitikoista kaupunkilaisiin. Ehkä vielä poliitikotkin huomaavat tämän.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## GT8N

> Metron täysi eristäminen muista liikennemuodoista johtaa toki kalliisiin ratkaisuihin, ja jossain mielessä jäykkäänkin järjestelmään, mutta sitä kautta saavutettavat edut ovat kiistattomia: liikenteen luotettavuus, täsmällisyys, linjanopeus (riittävän asemavälin kompromissina tietysti) ja sen vähäinen hajonta ovat tekijöitä, joita matkustajat arvottavat varsin korkealle. Ja kun linjasto suunnitellaan siten, että keskiössä on runkolinja, voidaan sillä tarjota oikeasti lyhyt vuoroväli.


Se, miksi metroa yleisesti arvostetaan ja miksi se mielletään nopeaksi, johtuu juurikin sen luotettavuudesta, täsmällisyydestä ja koetusta linjanopeudesta. Merton "paremmuus" juontuu siitä, että se on ainoa liikennemuoto joka koetaan laadukkaaksi. (Se ei tosin suomessa paljoa vaadi.) Luonteensa vuoksi metron toimintaympäristö on sellainen, että muut tekijät, kuten olemattomat valoetuudet, väärinpysäköidyt autot tai poskelleen suunniteltu katuympäristö eivät vaikuta sen kulkuun. 

(Tosin Vuosaaren laituriovifarssi ja koko automaattimetrosekoilu asettaa juuri ne kriteerit vaakalaudalle, joista metroa arvostetaan). 

Myös lähijunat ovat pitkälti samassa kategoriassa metron kanssa, mutta varsinainen lähiliikenteen brändin puuttuminen johtaa siihen, että lähiliikenne mielletään vain osaksi junaliikennettä. Myös osalla lähiliikenteen linjoista harva vuoroväli sekä viimeaikoina muodostunut kuva yleisestä junaliikenteen epäluotettavuudesta asettaa monen ajatuksissa metron ainoaksi laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen ilmentymäksi Suomessa.

Koko muun (eristämättömän) joukkoliikenteen kokonaisuudella ja sen luotettavuudella ei ole ollut viime vuosikymmeninä mitään väliä. Pintaliikenteen toimintaympäristöä on kehittämisen sijaan pääosin vain vaikeutettu viimevuosikymmeninä ja uudetkin osuudet ovat täysin epäonnistuneita. Malliesimerkkinä Kampin bussitunneli vs. Ruoholahdenkatu-Simonkatu.

Kun siis pintaliikenne on eurooppalaisittain vertailtuna säälittävällä tasolla verrattuna eristettynä kulkevaan metroon, muodostuu juokkoliikenneasioista ymmärtämättömille päättäjille ja paremmasta tietämättömille tavan tallaajille kuva, että metro on ainoa toimiva liikennemuoto ja kaikki muu on vain hidasta, epäluotettavaa ja huonoa eikä sille vain voi mitään.

Tämä tietenkin kelpaa niille, joiden intresseissä on kaivaa raskaan raideliikenteen tunneleita eri puolille pääkaupunkiseutua.




> Tässä yhteydessä täytyy vielä sanoa, että onhan se mukavaa, että Rautatientorilta pääsee suoralla bussiyhteydellä niin moneen suuntaan, mutta kun katsoo Hämeentiellä Kallion kohdalla sitä bussien paljoutta ja kun vielä huomioi sen, että aina myöskään bussien täyttöaste ei ole kovinkaan korkea, tulee myös mieleen, että jossain vaiheessa liikennöintikustannusten kurissa pitämiseksi on pakko panostaa ratikkaliikenteeseen ja jatkaa ratikkakiskoja esimerkiksi Oulunkylän ja Malmin asemille ja kenties siitä vähän pidemmälle esikaupunkialueelle sekä katkaista esikaupunkilinjoja näille vaihtoasemille. Samanlainen tilanne on myös Mannerheimintiellä.
> 
> On se tietenkin älytön tilanne, että tunneleiden rakentaminen kannattaa aina, mutta Munkkivuoren ratikka ei sitten niin kannatakkaan. Tai ettei kannata yhdistää Toista linjaa kulkevia kiskoja muuhun ratikkaverkkoon. Jostain syystä ratikkaverkkoa ei kyetä modernisoimaan, vaikka sillä tavalla voisi oikeasti saada kunnon säästöjä aikaan liikennöintikustannuksissa.


Sinäpä sen sanoit! 
Kun on puhe raitioliikenteen kehitysmaatasolta nostamisesta normaalille eurooppalaiselle tasolle, ollaan aina ensin laskemassa autoliikennehankkeiden h/k -kaavoilla matka-aikoja, joka onkin ainoa kriteeri. Muutenkaan raitioliikennettä ei haluta nähdä kaupunkiliikenteen runkoverkkona, jonka tukena kulkee laadukkaita runkobussilinjoja ja verkkoa täydentäviä muita bussijonjoja. Pintaliikenne koetaan vain välttämättömänä pahana johon ei todellisuudessa tarvitse panostaa. Näennäisesti voidaan tehdä jotakin, että tyhmät luulisivat asioiolle oikeasti tehtävän jotain.

(Poikkeuksena kannattavuuslaskelmiin mainittakoon raitioteiden syväuraselvitys. Siinä todettiin hanke yhteiskuntataloudellisesti poikkeuksellisen kannattavaksi. Luonnollisesti asian eteneminen päättyi siihen, koska raitioliikennettä ei kehitetä "koska ei ole tarvinnut ennenkään". On tietysti ihan ok ja normaalia, että Helsingissä raitioliikenteen tuottaminen on tuplasti kalliimpaa kuin normaaleissa kaupungeissa. Samaan hengenvetoon sitten taivastellaan, kuinka Helsingissä on euroopan hitain raitioliikenteen keskinopeus ja vuoroja karsitaan kalleuden vuoksi. Mutta kuten sanottua asialle "ei voi mitään".)

Raitioliikenteen ohella myös bussiliikenteen etuudet sekä yleisesti koko poikittaisliikenne vaihtoyhteyksineen ovat täysin retuperällä. Kehittämisen esteenä on vain se, että pintaliikenteen toimintaympäristön parantaminen sekä joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuden lisääminen ja kehittäminen ovat liian halpaa. Siksi hankkeita ei kiinnosta tehdä. Pintaliikenteen toimintaedellytysten parantamisessa on toki se ikävä puoli, että siinä helposti putoaa monen "välttämättömän" raskaan raideliikenneväylän viimeienkin perustelu.

Mutta kuten tunnettua, miljardihankkeita on kiva tehdä ja varsinkin uskoa niiden ratkaisevan kaiken. Kuten tiedetään, tuhat kertaa toistettu valhe muuttuu todeksi (kuten viestiketjun otsikkokin  :Smile: ).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nythän nimenomaan ei suunnitella mitään 100 vuoden aikajänteellä, vaan parin kymmenen vuoden päähän, kun vakuutetaan, että metron kapasiteettia ei tarvita. Toisaalta Tislauskloonin välittämät tiedot asemaseutujen asemakaavojen säädöstä osoittavat, että espoolaiset eivät edes halua tehokkaasti rakennettua metrokaupunkia. Kun ei haluta, miksi sitten rakennetaan mahdollisimman kallista liikenneväylää, kun siitä ei oteta tehokkaalla rakentamisella irti mahdollisimman paljon kalliin metrorakentamisen vahingon minimoimiseksi?


Ei voida aina vain tyytyä niihin vastauksiin mitä espoolaiset haluavat vaan pitää kysyä mitä kaikki suur-helsinkiläiset haluavat. Joka kaupunginosasta löytyy nimby-porukkkaa jotka eivät halua mitään muutoksia. 

100 vuoden aikajänteen hankkeina pidän esim Östersundomin ja Sipoon rakentamisen, Laajasalon + mahd Santahaminan rakentamisen, Espoon Suomenojan seudun rakentamisen, Espoon Histan ja edelleen Pohjois-Kirkkonummen, Vihdin  ja Lohjan ym. kaikki nämä odottavat jonkinlasta raideliikennepäätöstä. 




> Minusta tuntuukin, että ympyrä sulkeutuu. Espoon vihreät ottivat minuun yhteyden 1980-luvun lopulla kysyäkseen, eikö metrolle ole vaihtoehtoa, joka ei edellytä liian tehokasta rakentamista. Kerroin heille Stadtbahnista ja he olivat iloisia siitä, että oli olemassa metroa vihreämpää joukkoliikennettä, joka ei edellyttänyt vihreän Espoon muuttamista betoninharmaaksi. Myöhemmin Espoon vihreät ovat kääntäneet kelkkansa ja asettuneet kannattamaan sekä kallista raskasmetroa että sen tarpeelliseksi tekevää tehorakentamista. Mutta vihreys taitaakin olla siirtynyt aktiivipoliitikoista kaupunkilaisiin. Ehkä vielä poliitikotkin huomaavat tämän.


v 1989 ei uskottu että Esopoossa asuisi 250.000 asukasta v 2012 vaan ennuste oli n 50.000 vähemmän. Vihreät lähtivät silloin pikaraitiotie-asiassa vähän myöhään liilkkeelle. Helsingissähän oli alloitettu länsimetron 1. vaiheen eli Kamppi-Ruuoholahti osuuden rakentamisen. Toisaalta Vihreä Liitto ei tainnut silloin vielä  olla mikään mahtipuolue sen enempää Espoossa kuin Helsingissä. Kuitenkin vihreiden äänestäjiä on tainnut tulla Espoon väkiluvun kasvun myötä suhteessa enemmän kuin muiden puolueiden. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Kun siis pintaliikenne on eurooppalaisittain vertailtuna säälittävällä tasolla verrattuna eristettynä kulkevaan metroon, muodostuu juokkoliikenneasioista ymmärtämättömille päättäjille ja paremmasta tietämättömille tavan tallaajille kuva, että metro on ainoa toimiva liikennemuoto ja kaikki muu on vain hidasta, epäluotettavaa ja huonoa eikä sille vain voi mitään.
> 
> Tämä tietenkin kelpaa niille, joiden intresseissä on kaivaa raskaan raideliikenteen tunneleita eri puolille pääkaupunkiseutua.


Tässä on kaikki oleellinen Suomen erityisolosuhteista, ja koko ansiokas tekstisi on valitettavasti totta.

----------


## petteri

Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa on todella erikoista lähinnä kurja eristetyn raideliikenteen kattavuus, jota länsimetro toki jo hiukan parantaa. Tukholmassa on useampia metrolinjoja ja paikallisjuniakin ollaan muuttamassa metromaisemmiksi paikallisella Pisaralla eli Citybananilla. Oslossakin on laajempi metromainen raideverkko kuin Helsingissä ja senkin laajennuksia suunnitellaan.

Ja kun mennään vähän isompiin kaupunkiseutuihin, esimerkiksi Hampurissa on Helsinkiin verrattuna moninkertainen U- ja S-bahn verkko. Kokemukseni mukaan Tukholmassa ja Hampurissa ei ole pintaliikenteessä kovin paljon kehumista, vaan Helsingin kantakaupungin hyvin jakeleva raitioliikenne pesee paikalliset bussit mennen tullen.

Kun länsimetro valmistuu Matinkylään, on sKivenlahden jatke syytä saada nopeasti rakenteille. Samoin pisara-hanke on syytä laittaa liikkeelle pikaisesti. Näiden hankkeiden jälkeen on syytä alkaa rakentaa ns. Töölön metroa pikaratikkatunnelina, jotta tuohonkin suuntaan saadaan toimivat yhteydet ja rakennettua myös pikaratikkamaisempia ratkaisuja suuntiin, joissa ei ole yhtä suuria matkustajavirtoja.

Noilla hankkeilla ja raide-jokerilla raideliikenteen verkko paranee reilusti.

----------


## Kani

> Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa on todella erikoista lähinnä kurja eristetyn raideliikenteen kattavuus, jota länsimetro toki jo hiukan parantaa.


Kuten Petterin lausunto edellä todistaa, Suomessa pintaliikenteen surkeat olot tietoisesti sivuutetaan ja kaivaudutaan mieluummin maan alle tekemään mielikuvitusluolia.

Edellähän jo todettiinkin: "kuten tunnettua, miljardihankkeita on kiva tehdä ja varsinkin uskoa niiden ratkaisevan kaiken."

----------


## Salomaa

Pitkän väännön jälkeen on vihdoinkin tehty päätös ja työt ovat hyvässä vauhdissa. Voihan sitä tietysti sanoa että on tehty väärä päätös ja olisi pitänyt tehdä niin ja näin. Käytän itse kaikkia joukkoliikenne välineitä ja parhaina päivinä olen kulkenut yli 10 vehkeellä. Kyllähän homma maksaa, ei sitä käy kiistäminen. Mutta kun asiaa pitää katsoa niin pitkälle että me emme siihden edes pysty. 

Ei se toimi näin laajassa perusinvestoinnissa ajattelu, että mitä muuta rahalla olisi saatu. Etelä-Espoon yhdyskuntarakenne oli sopiva metrolinjaukselle. Useita asutus- ja työpaikkakeskittymiä on valmiina. Matkustusmukavuus ja varmuus, joille on vaikea laskea hinta-arvoa. Kun metroasemalle on päässyt sisään, odotetaan kuitenkin junaa kuitenkin lämpimässä sisätilassa. Toivottavasti kokemus on myös opettanut että Länsi-metron asemat tulisivat myös muun turvallisuuden osalta olemaan huippuluokkaa.

Pitkän tähtäyksen kaupunkisuunnittelussa homma menee niin , että kun joku asiaa tarvitaan, se tehdään. Jos tarvitaan uusi jäähalli Töölöön, se tehdään. Sitten keskustellaan, mitä maksaa. Mitä se hyödyttää puhua hinta-arviosta, kun ei kukaan osaa sitä laskea oikein. Katsokaa vaikka, loppusumma on kuitenkin arvioon nähden 3 - 5 kertainen.

Jäähalli palvelee pieniä piirejä, minä en sitä tarvitse, mutta minun pitää hyväksyä se että jos huomattava joukko Helsinkiläisiä sellaisen haluaa, se tehdään. Mutta Länsi-Metro palvelee Espoolaisia ja Helsinkiläisiä ja on hyödyksi koko pääkaupunkiseudulle.

----------


## Kani

> Pitkän tähtäyksen kaupunkisuunnittelussa homma menee niin , että kun joku asiaa tarvitaan, se tehdään.


Tämä ei tosin ollut Länsimetron rakentamispäätöksen syy. Ei sitä kukaan erityisemmin tarvinnut, eikä se tuo juuri mitään merkittävää tullessaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei se toimi näin laajassa perusinvestoinnissa ajattelu, että mitä muuta rahalla olisi saatu.


Höpö höpö. Kansantalous on aina niukkuutta, valintoja ja vaihtoehtoiskustannuksia. Voi olla, että tätä ei moni tajua, mutta edes Suomessa tai Espoossa ei laiteta miljardia menemään arvioimatta vaihtoehtoja, mistä kertoo jo sekin, että asiasta väännettiin 40 vuotta. (Vaihtoehdot olivat tietysti enimmäkseen muita kuin pikaratikkalinjoja.)




> Etelä-Espoon yhdyskuntarakenne oli sopiva metrolinjaukselle.


Tuon voi perustella suunnilleen yhtä hyvin kuin väittämän, että Etelä-Espoon yhdyskuntarakenne oli erittäin huonosti sopiva Helsingin metron mitoitusta vastaavalle metrolle. Nyt metroasemien ympäristöön on kaavoitettu rakentamista, mutta kehitys kulki nuo mainitut 40 vuotta voimakkaasti päinvastaiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Höpö höpö. Kansantalous on aina niukkuutta, valintoja ja vaihtoehtoiskustannuksia. Voi olla, että tätä ei moni tajua, mutta edes Suomessa tai Espoossa ei laiteta miljardia menemään arvioimatta vaihtoehtoja, mistä kertoo jo sekin, että asiasta väännettiin 40 vuotta. (Vaihtoehdot olivat tietysti enimmäkseen muita kuin pikaratikkalinjoja.)
> 
> 
> 
> Tuon voi perustella suunnilleen yhtä hyvin kuin väittämän, että Etelä-Espoon yhdyskuntarakenne oli erittäin huonosti sopiva Helsingin metron mitoitusta vastaavalle metrolle. Nyt metroasemien ympäristöön on kaavoitettu rakentamista, mutta kehitys kulki nuo mainitut 40 vuotta voimakkaasti päinvastaiseen suuntaan.


Ensimmäistäkään konserttitaloa tai muuta kulttuurilaitosta ei olisi rakennettu, jos se olisi pantu vaakakuppiin sen asian kanssa , mitä samalla rahalla olisi saatu vähäosaisille. Vääntö Espoossa johtui henkilöautouskonnosta.

Kuinkahan monta asuntoa Matinkylässä oli jo 70-luvulla kilometrin säteellä siitä pisteestä, johon metroasema nyt tulee. 
TramWest huiski esitelmätilaisuudessaan raitiolinjaa Etelä-Espoon ja Lauttasaaren täyteen. En ymmärrä miksi koska eihän homma olisi toiminut edes teoriassa.

----------


## hezec

> TramWest huiski esitelmätilaisuudessaan raitiolinjaa Etelä-Espoon ja Lauttasaaren täyteen. En ymmärrä miksi koska eihän homma olisi toiminut edes teoriassa.


1) Metrolle oli annettu jokin hinta-arvio. Halu rakentaa metro on (tai pitäisi olla) osoitus siitä, että joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen ollaan valmiita käyttämään arvion mukainen summa rahaa. Vertailua ei tämän jälkeen tehdä joukkoliikenteen ja vanhustenhoidon välillä vaan joukkoliikenteen sisällä.
2) Raitiotie maan pinnalla on niin paljon tunnelimetroa halvempaa rakentaa, että samalla summalla saisi huiskittua koko Etelä-Espoon ja Lauttasaaren täyteen raitiolinjoja.
3) Raitiolinjat mahdollistaisivat vaihdottoman yhteyden paljon suuremmalle osalle joukkoliikennematkoja. Rinnakkaiset radat parantavat järjestelmän häiriönsietokykyä. Yhteisen runko-osuuden ulkopuolella radan kapasiteetin ei tarvitse olla yhtä suuri, jolloin rata voidaan sijoitella vapaammin ihmisten lähelle. Kaiken kaikkiaan raitiotiet siis tuottaisivat paremman palvelutason.

Voidaan siis päätellä: Samalla rahalla saisi kohtuullisesti palvelevan metron tai hyvin palvelevan raitiotien. (Vaihtoehtoisesti saisi kohtuullisesti palvelevan raitiotien vähemmällä rahalla.)

Asiaan tarkemmin perehtymättä uskaltaisin arvioida, että TramWest ja automaattitunnelilänsimetro toimivat molemmat teoriassa. Käytäntö jää nyt näkemättä ensimmäisen vaihtoehdon osalta.

----------


## hmikko

> Ensimmäistäkään konserttitaloa tai muuta kulttuurilaitosta ei olisi rakennettu, jos se olisi pantu vaakakuppiin sen asian kanssa , mitä samalla rahalla olisi saatu vähäosaisille.


Väitän, että on rakennettu, kun vaakakupissa ovat olleet vähäosaiset ja vaikka nyt sitten liikennehankkeet. Retoriikan tasollahan näitä vaakakuppeja viljellään jatkuvasti, ja kyllä Eduskunta ja kuntien valtuustot toki tajuavat rahaa antaessaan, että sen voisi toisinkin käyttää, vaikka ei kunnon laskelmia päätettävien asioiden vaihtoehdoista aina olisikaan. Kulttuurin osalta näissä on kyse arvovalinnoista, ja Suomessa päättäjät ovat laittaneet (tai on lobattu laittamaan) ainakin tietyt kulttuurilaitokset tärkeysjärjestyksessa korkealle. Toisaalta vähäosaisten asettaminen vastakkaiseen vaakakuppiin konserttitalon tms. kanssa on usein siinä mielessä harhaanjohtavaa, että konserttitalon jättäminen rakentamatta on harvemmin koitunut mitenkään suoraan vähäosaisten hyväksi.




> Vääntö Espoossa johtui henkilöautouskonnosta.


Nimenomaan ja autokaupungin rakentaminen juurikin katsottiin ja katsotaan edelleen "niin laajaksi perusinvestoinniksi, ettei siinä toimi ajattelu, että mitä muuta rahalla olisi saatu". Siihen verrattuna metron vaihtoehtoiskustannuksia on pohdittu suorastaan hartaasti.

----------


## Salomaa

Mutta nyt rakennusvaiheessa vielä on runsas vastaväittäjien joukko, joka pyörittää levyä: "Olisi pitänyt käyttää raitiolinjoihin "

Mitäs tämä kriitikkojouko sitten mussuttaa, jos metro osoittautuu suosituksi ja luotettavaksi sekä jatkuvasti uusia käyttäjiä saaden ? Eihän mikään voi sitä sulkea pois, että metro länteen osoittautuu onnistuneeksi ratkaisuksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:54 ----------

No ei se tietysti ole vaikea arvata. "Mutta raitolinjat olisivat olleet vielä parempia". Eivät raitiovaunu-uskovaiset vahingossakaan sano että Metro on hyvä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ei metro huono ole, se on vain tajuttoman kallis hyötyihinsä nähden. Raidekertoimesta johtuen olettaisin, että metro lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä sellaiset 10 - 20% metroasemien vaikutusalueella, mutta kauempana Kivenlahden suunnalla joukkoliikenteen käyttö vähenee pidentyneistä matka-ajoista johtuen. Kokonaisuutena Etelä-Espoossa joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei siis muutu. Mutta tietenkin olen ihminen ja siten ymmärrykseni epätäydellinen ja näin ollen voin erehtyä. Jos erehdyn, lupaan mietti oikein huolella, miksi olen hahmottanut asian väärin ja otan myös opikseni. Mutta yllä minun tämänhetkisen ymmärrykseni mukainen ennuste.

----------


## Kani

> Kuinkahan monta asuntoa Matinkylässä oli jo 70-luvulla kilometrin säteellä siitä pisteestä, johon metroasema nyt tulee.


Entä sitten? Ei kilometrin päässä kotoa oleva joukkoliikenteen pysäkki ole enää mitään palvelua.

----------


## petteri

> Entä sitten? Ei kilometrin päässä kotoa oleva joukkoliikenteen pysäkki ole enää mitään palvelua.


Kyllä on, jos siitä menee kunnon juna tai metro. Yllättävän suuri osa ihmisistä kävelee tuollaisia etäisyyksiä, vaikka liityntämahdollisuuskin olisi.

----------


## Kani

> Kyllä on, jos siitä menee kunnon juna tai metro. Yllättävän suuri osa ihmisistä kävelee tuollaisia etäisyyksiä, vaikka liityntämahdollisuuskin olisi.


Aivan, esimerkiksi minä. Ei se, että kävelen metroasemalle kilometrin, kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että pitäisin tätä hyvänä ratkaisuna. Molemmat vaihtoehdot ovat epämukavia, eivätkä edistä parhaalla tavalla joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvattamista.

----------


## petteri

> Aivan, esimerkiksi minä. Ei se, että kävelen metroasemalle kilometrin, kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että pitäisin tätä hyvänä ratkaisuna. Molemmat vaihtoehdot ovat epämukavia, eivätkä edistä parhaalla tavalla joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvattamista.


En minäkään pidä sitä, että kävelen nykyään aamuisin 900 metriä bussipysäkille parhaana mahdollisena tilanteena. Hyvin tiheä vuoroväli kuitenkin pitänee minut busseissa Länsimetron valmistumista odotellessa.

Ei kaupungissa joka kodin edestä voida tarjota täydellisiä joukkoliikennepalveluita.

----------


## hylje

Kaupungissa nimenomaan voidaan tarjota kattavaa palvelua lähellä. Mukaanlukien joukkoliikennettä. Ongelma on, että emme rakenna kaupunkia.

----------


## Kani

> Kaupungissa nimenomaan voidaan tarjota kattavaa palvelua lähellä. Mukaanlukien joukkoliikennettä. Ongelma on, että emme rakenna kaupunkia.


Aivan, olen odotellut kaupungin rakentamista myös tänne Itä-Helsinkiin, mutta metron ikkunasta näkyy Kalasataman jälkeen lähinnä pajukkoa ja henkilöautoja.

----------


## 339-DF

Taisin olla sen ikivanhan miljardiarvaukseni kanssa väärässä. Kun metron hinnaksi päätöksen yhteydessä ilmoitettiin 452 Me, niin väitin, että miljardin maksaa. Tämän päivän Hbl:ssä ollaan jo nyt, neljä vuotta ennen metron valmistumista, 960 miljoonassa. Olen siis mitä ilmeisimmin arvannut alakanttiin sen miljardini. Yli mennään ja reippaasti.

----------


## Kantokoski

> Aivan, olen odotellut kaupungin rakentamista myös tänne Itä-Helsinkiin, mutta metron ikkunasta näkyy Kalasataman jälkeen lähinnä pajukkoa ja henkilöautoja.


? Eihän tuo ole totta. Tietysti olen sitä mieltä että rantoja voisi siistiä, mutta en tiedä annetaanko Kulosaaren ja Herttoniemen kasvaa yhteen. On totta että Kulosaaren ja Herttoniemen välillä on paljon kaavoituspotentiaalia, kuten myös Herttoniemen teollisuusalueella, sekä Roihupellossa. Ja onpa siellä niitä siirtolapuutarhojakin PALJON. Se että Metro mukailee itäväylän maastokäytävää, johtuu tietysti metron myöhäisestä rakkennusajankohdasta.

Kun otsikko on länsimetro, sanottakoon, että Kivenlahden jatke tulisi rakentaa pinta- ja siltaratkaisuin tunnelin sijaan. Tätä ei ole edes tutkittu. Eikä edes ne Espoon Vihreät ole saaneet tässä asiassa mitään aikaan, mutta muuten valittavat metrosta, vaikka nyt olisi oiva tilaisuus parantaa joukkoliikennettä, mutta kun se ei ole Tramwest niin ei voi puolitiehen mennä että "ok rakennetaan metro kun sitä jo rakennetaan mutta rakennetaan loppupätkä maan pinnalle", ei niin ei.

----------


## late-

> Tämän päivän Hbl:ssä ollaan jo nyt, neljä vuotta ennen metron valmistumista, 960 miljoonassa.


Periaatteessa 960 miljoonaa on kuitenkin indeksikorjaus alkuperäisestä reilun 700 miljoonan hinnasta. Kiinnostavaa kuitenkin on, että koko hankkeen kustannusarviota ollaan indeksikorjaamassa (arvioituun) vuoden 2015 tasoon, vaikka huomattavia osia on jo rakennettu. Jo rakennettujen osien pitäisi olla toteutunut nykyisellä alemmalla hintatasolla eli indeksikorotustarpeen ei pitäisi koskea koko hanketta. Arvioitu indeksin taso vuodelle 2015 on sekin reippaan oloinen nykyiset talouden näkymät huomioidan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kustannuksista puheen ollen: onko näissä uusissa luvuissa mukana metrovarikon laajennus niiltä osin kuin laajennusta tarvitaan uusien metrojunien takia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kustannuksista puheen ollen: onko näissä uusissa luvuissa mukana metrovarikon laajennus niiltä osin kuin laajennusta tarvitaan uusien metrojunien takia?


Ei ole. HKL maksaa varikon ihan itse erillisinä hankkeina. Siis helsinkiläiset maksavat espoolaisten varikon. Eikä siihen tule minkäänlaista valtionosuutta, mikä oli Espoossa tiukka ehto.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ei ole. HKL maksaa varikon ihan itse erillisinä hankkeina. Siis helsinkiläiset maksavat espoolaisten varikon. Eikä siihen tule minkäänlaista valtionosuutta, mikä oli Espoossa tiukka ehto.
> 
> Antero


Mutta sittenhän miljardi onkin jo rikki... Vaikka varikon kustannuksia ei voikaan täysimääräisesti laittaa länsimetron piikkiin, kun osa pitää laittaa automatisointinnin kontolle.

----------


## late-

> Ei ole. HKL maksaa varikon ihan itse erillisinä hankkeina. Siis helsinkiläiset maksavat espoolaisten varikon. Eikä siihen tule minkäänlaista valtionosuutta, mikä oli Espoossa tiukka ehto.


Varikko laskutetaan periaatteessa operointikustannuksissa. Bussiliikennöitsijätkään eivät maksa hyväntekeväisyytenä varikoitaan kaupunkien puolesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Varikko laskutetaan periaatteessa operointikustannuksissa.


Tuo parantaa tilannetta, mutta vain osittain. Uuden varikon investointi kaiketi jaetaan koko metrolinjalle, jolloin enimmän osan maksaa Helsingin kaupunki HSL:n kautta kierrättäen. Maksuosuudet menevät matkustajien kotikunnan mukaan, ja kun Espoon päässä metrossa on väljää, niin Stadi maksaa. Kuinkas muuten.

Sama homma kaluston osalta: Helsingin näkökulmasta uuden kaluston hankkiminen on turhaa, mutta suurimman osan kalustostakin maksaa Helsinki. Oi onnea.

----------


## GT8N

> Kun otsikko on länsimetro, sanottakoon, että Kivenlahden jatke tulisi rakentaa pinta- ja siltaratkaisuin tunnelin sijaan. Tätä ei ole edes tutkittu. Eikä edes ne Espoon Vihreät ole saaneet tässä asiassa mitään aikaan, mutta muuten valittavat metrosta, vaikka nyt olisi oiva tilaisuus parantaa joukkoliikennettä, mutta kun se ei ole Tramwest niin ei voi puolitiehen mennä että "ok rakennetaan metro kun sitä jo rakennetaan mutta rakennetaan loppupätkä maan pinnalle", ei niin ei.


Pintaratkaisua ei ole tutkittu, koska valmiiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen on kokolailla kallista rakentaa raskaan raideliikenteen väylää. Toinen syy lienee se, että louhintabisnes tuottaa joillekin osapuolille mukavasti. Ja mitä tulee puolueisiin tai politiikkaan, niin on melko huvittavaa edes leikkiä, että siellä ymmärrettäisiin joukkoliikennehankkeista yhtään mitään. Vai väitätkö, että jollakin Helsingin tai Espoon puolueella tai lautakunnalla on mitään hajua siitä, miten länsimetrosirkus etenee. Asiat on sovittu kabineteissa jo etukäteen ja päättävien elimien tehtänänä on vain hyväksyä jatkuvasti miljoonien lisäbudjetteja tunaroinnin edetessä. Eikö niin, että 508 000 000 euron ylitys hankkeessa kuin hankkeessa ihan normaalia ja kuntalaisten edun mukaista?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pintaratkaisua ei ole tutkittu, koska valmiiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen on kokolailla kallista rakentaa raskaan raideliikenteen väylää.


Mutta kun tuon pitäisi olla ainoa paikka, jossa sille pintametrolle on tehty kaavavaraus. Voi tietysti olla, että siitä on luovuttu ja tuo varaus on rakennettu umpeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varikko laskutetaan periaatteessa operointikustannuksissa. Bussiliikennöitsijätkään eivät maksa hyväntekeväisyytenä varikoitaan kaupunkien puolesta.


Tietenkin näin voidaan tehdä, mutta se ei ole välttämätöntä. Ja Helsinki ei maksane Kivenlahden osuuden varikkoa, joka sisältyy kerran hyväksyttyyn suunnitelmaan. Ja jos oikein muistan, se varikko on mitoitettu koko Espoon puolen radan vaatimalle kalustolle. Eli sitten kelpaa kuitenkin mainiosti se, että Länsimetro Oy kustantaa itse oman varikkonsa ja lakkaa maksamasta varikkovuokraa HKL:lle. Varikon sijoitus linjan päähän tietenkin vain järkevää liikennöinin kannalta, jotta junat syötetään aamulla radan länsipäästä.

Eli minä pidän varikkojärjestelyä puhtaasti asiana, jolla on johdettu harhaan päättäjiä luulemaan, että Espoon metro on halvempi hanke kuin se on. Se oli tärkeätä, koska jostain syystä valtion 30 % osuus oli ainoa vuoden 2006 valtuustopäätöksen ehto, josta toimialajohtaja Louko piti kiinni. Sen vuoksi hankkeelle välttämättömän varikon lisäksi asema- ja katujärjestelyt siirrettiin myös metrobudjetin ulkopuolelle. Kuten myös kuljettajattoman ajon kustannukset.

Miksi esim. Jokerin kanssa vauhkotaan joka välissä, että varikon hinnan pitää olla mukana, mutta metron kanssa ei pidäkään olla? Onhan siinä sama tilanne kuin metrossa varikon välttämättömyyden kanssa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli sitten kelpaa kuitenkin mainiosti se, että Länsimetro Oy kustantaa itse oman varikkonsa ja lakkaa maksamasta varikkovuokraa HKL:lle.


Miksi Länsimetro Oy maksaisi missään vaiheessa varikkovuokraa HKL:lle? Länsimetro Oy:n tehtävänä on metron rakentaminen Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään. Tehtäväänsä varten sille riittää pieni metrotoimisto Tapiolassa, ei se tarvitse varikkoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi Länsimetro Oy maksaisi missään vaiheessa varikkovuokraa HKL:lle? Länsimetro Oy:n tehtävänä on metron rakentaminen Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään. Tehtäväänsä varten sille riittää pieni metrotoimisto Tapiolassa, ei se tarvitse varikkoa.


No eipä tietenkään mistään syystä. Länsimetro Oy perii sitten vuokraa varikosta HSL:ltä, jos varikon rakentaa. Nyt kun ei rakenna, varikkovuokran perii HKL. Ja ilmeisesti upotettuna junavuokraan, kuten Late- kirjoitti.

Kai se sitten Kivenlahden varikon kanssa hoidettaisiin niin, että HKL vuokraisi Espoon liikenteen junat HSL:lle halvemmalla kuin Helsingin liikenteen junat, koska kerran Länsimetro Oy perii niiden osalta varikkovuokraa, jota HSL ei tietenkään halua maksaa kahteen kertaan. Tai voihan sen järjestää niinkin, että Länsimetro Oy perii varikkovuokraa HKL:ltä, jotta HKL voi myydä junavuokrat kaikkien junien osalta samalla hinnalla HSL:lle. Ja tässä tilanteessa sitten HKL perii HSL:ltä erikseen ratamaksua metroradan käytöstä Ruoholahdesta itään, kun Länsimetro Oy perii ratamaksua Ruoholahdesta lähteen.

Yhtä kaikki, oleellistahan tässä oli, että Espoon metron varikon maksaa Helsinki, jotta Espoon metron hinta tuli 133 M (eikös se tässä jossain ollut juuri mainittu Espoota varten tehtävätn Roihupellon laajennuksen hinnaksi automaatteineen) pienemmäksi jotta täyttyisi Loukon valtionapuehto. Ja jotta espoolaiset luulisivat saavansa metronsa 133 M halvemmalla. Eivät saa, vaan maksavat sen osamaksulla. Mutta se näyttää halvemmalta.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Länsimetro Oy perii sitten vuokraa varikosta HSL:ltä, jos varikon rakentaa. Nyt kun ei rakenna, varikkovuokran perii HKL. Ja ilmeisesti upotettuna junavuokraan, kuten Late- kirjoitti.


Yleinen tapa maksaa joukkoliikenteen liikennöinnistä on maksaa suoritteisiin perustuvaa kilometrikorvausta, tuntikorvausta ja vaunupäiväkorvausta. Erillistä junavuokraa ei siis ole, vaan liikennöitsijä (eli metron tapauksessa HKL) kattaa junien pääomakustannukset ja varikon kustannukset em. muodoissa saamillaan liikennöintikorvauksella.

Jos Länsimetro Oy rakentaisi varikon, pitäisi metron liikennöitsijän (eli HKL:n) vuokrata se, jos se sitä haluaisi käyttää. Tosin koska Länsimetro Oy:n tehtävä on rakentaa metro Ruoholahden ja Matinkylän välille, kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, se tuskin rakentaisi varikkoa. Voi hyvin olla, että koko yhtiö lakkautetaan sen saatua tehtävänsä valmiiksi.

Ratamaksua Suomessa muuten peritään rautatieliikenteessä, ei metroliikenteessä. Rautatieliikenteessäkin se peritään liikennöitsijältä, ei liikenteen tilaajalta.

----------


## late-

> Miksi esim. Jokerin kanssa vauhkotaan joka välissä, että varikon hinnan pitää olla mukana, mutta metron kanssa ei pidäkään olla?


Olen kysynyt samaa. Metron kanssa vertailukelpoinen hinta on ilman varikkoa. Varikon kanssa esitetty hinta on vain siinä mielessä kiinnostava, että se kertoo kaupungin rahoitustarpeesta hankkeen toteuttamisen yhteydessä.

Pitäisikö kaikille raitioverkon laajennuksille laskea investointiin mukaan raitiovaunuvarikon osuuksia? Pitäisikö vielä laskea mukaan kaluston hankintahinta? Näinhän tehdään esimerkiksi Ranskassa ja Tampereella. Vertailtavuuden vuoksi on minusta luontevampaa laskea operointikustannukset samansisältöisinä ei joukkoliikennemuodoille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitäisikö kaikille raitioverkon laajennuksille laskea investointiin mukaan raitiovaunuvarikon osuuksia? Pitäisikö vielä laskea mukaan kaluston hankintahinta? Näinhän tehdään esimerkiksi Ranskassa ja Tampereella. Vertailtavuuden vuoksi on minusta luontevampaa laskea operointikustannukset samansisältöisinä ei joukkoliikennemuodoille.


Nuo ovat sinänsä fiksuja kysymyksiä, mutta viimeinen virke kertoo sen olennaisen. Voidaan tehdä niin, näin tai noin, eikä sillä niin väliä. Tärkeintä on, että päätetään miten tehdään ja sitten tehdään kaikki samalla kaavalla.

Nythän periaate on ollut sikäli erikoinen, että ratikoiden hintalappuun läiskitään ties mitä sinne kuulumatonta parkkilippuautomaateista lähtien, mutta metro hintalapusta puuttuu aivan olennaisia metroon suoraan liittyviä kustannuksia, kuten vaikkapa metroaseman jalankulku- ja pyöräily-yhteydet. Tällöin voi syntyä kuva siitä, että metroa ikään kuin perusteettomasti suositaan ja ratikkaa sorsitaan suunnitelmia ja kustannusarvioita laadittaessa. Uskottavuus edellyttää, että tämän on muututtava.

Mitä varikkoon tulee, niin sen ja kaluston kuolettaminen liikennöintikustannusten kautta on minusta ymmärrettävä tapa laskea. Suuren yleisön kannalta tämä ei välttämättä kuitenkaan ole "oikea" tapa, sillä yleisö hahmottaa asian pikemminkin niin päin, että uusi järjestelmä tehtäessä tarvitaan rata, varikko ja kalusto ja niiden hintalappu eli todellinen alkuinvestointitarve on X. Vaikka vaunut voidaan kuolettaa seuraavan 40 vuoden aikana ja maksaa liikennöintikuluina, niin oikeastaanhan sama pätee rataan ja varikkoon  makuasia, maksetaanko kaikki kirstussa olevista varoista heti, vai otetaanko laina ja maksetaan pikku hiljaa.

En pitäisi ollenkaan hassuna vaatimuksena, että hankepäätöksiä valmistellessa (aiemmin ei liene tarpeen, mutta hankevaiheessa kuitenkin) esitettäisiin kullekin hankkeelle kaksi lukua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nuo ovat sinänsä fiksuja kysymyksiä, mutta viimeinen virke kertoo sen olennaisen. Voidaan tehdä niin, näin tai noin, eikä sillä niin väliä. Tärkeintä on, että päätetään miten tehdään ja sitten tehdään kaikki samalla kaavalla.


Mutta sitten ei jää vaihtoehtoja, koska bussiliikenteen investointeihin on mahdotonta sisällyttää varikkoa. Myös kaluston sisällyttäminen olisi vaikeaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:33 ----------




> Tosin koska Länsimetro Oy:n tehtävä on rakentaa metro Ruoholahden ja Matinkylän välille, kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, se tuskin rakentaisi varikkoa. Voi hyvin olla, että koko yhtiö lakkautetaan sen saatua tehtävänsä valmiiksi.


Ja tämä kai johtuu siitä, että Länsimetro Oy ylipäätään perustettiin, koska nykyinen hanke on kahden kunnan yhteinen. Kivenlahden metro on kokonaan Espoon, joten sitä rakennushanketta ei tarvitse yhtiöittää. Kivenlahden varikko jäisi siis varmaankin Espoon kaupungin omistukseen, ja tämä sitten vuokraisi sitä HKL:lle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pitäisikö kaikille raitioverkon laajennuksille laskea investointiin mukaan raitiovaunuvarikon osuuksia? Pitäisikö vielä laskea mukaan kaluston hankintahinta? Näinhän tehdään esimerkiksi Ranskassa ja Tampereella. Vertailtavuuden vuoksi on minusta luontevampaa laskea operointikustannukset samansisältöisinä ei joukkoliikennemuodoille.


Minun mielestä varikko on syytä laskea investointeihin ainakin esisuunnittelu- ja yleissuunnitteluvaiheessa. Kun arviodaan hankkeen hyödyllisyyttä yleensä, silloin ei tulisi välittää erilaisista rahoitusjärjestelyistä tai itse toiminnan aikaisesta rahaliikenteestä. Varikko on jotain, jonka on pakko olla olemassa ennen kuin liikenne voidaan aloittaa ja siksi se on osa ratajärjestelmää. Se on siis selvästi osa alkuinvestointia riippumatta siitä, millä tavoin se rahoitetaan. Olisikohan hankesuunnitteluvaihe sitten se oikea paikka miettiä, millä tavalla varikkoasia järjestetään, eli tarvitaanko oma varikko, vai voidaanko hyödyntää jotain muuta varikkoa ja miten tämä jakaa kustannukset itse liikennöintivaiheessa. Ainakin Tampereen osalta on vielä kokonaan päättämättä, miten raitiotie ylipäätään organisoidaan. Ainoastaan kaupunginhallitukselta on ponsi, että rahoitus- omistus- yms. järjestelyissä tulisi olla innovatiivisia. Eli loppupeleissä voi käydä niinkin, että kaupunki ei investoi suoranaisesti penniäkään raitiotiehen ja kaikki kulut ovat kaupungin kannalta juoksevia.

Sama logiikka pätee periaatteessa vaunuihinkin, mutta siinä on sellainen ero, että vaunut on kuitenkin mahdollista myydä myöhemmin, jos liikennettä supistetaan. Raideliikenteen varikko on kuitenkin kiinni jossain rataverkossa ja vain poikkeustapauksissa varikkoa voi käyttää jokin muu taho. Bussiliikenteessä tämä on toisin, kun varikot eivät ole kiinni missään tietyssä linjassa tai linjastossa. Varikon voi myydä tai vuokrata vallan mainiosti jollekin toiselle operaattorille ja vapaata varikkotilaa saa käsittääkseni vuokrattua vapailta markkinoilta aika helposti. Jako kiinteisiin ja juokseviin kustannuksiin on veteenpiirretty viiva ja juuri raidekalusto ja varikot yleisesti jäävät tuonne rajamaastoon.

Länsimetro Oy:tä ei kannata tähän sotkea alunperinkään. Se vain sekoittaa asioita, sillä Länsimetron kustannukset ja Länsimetro Oy:n kustannukset ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Yhtiö on vain käytännön järjestely. Se on rakentanut radan ja perii aikanaan radankäyttömaksuja HSL:tlä ja näin maksaa radan rakentamisesta syntyneet kustannukset. (tai näin ainakin olen itse käsittänyt) Jos jokin osa Länsimetrosta päätetäänkin toteuttaa jotenkin muuten kuin Länsimetro Oy:n kautta, oli se vaikka varikko tai joitain muuta, niin ei siitä itse Länsimetron rakentamiskustannukset mihinkään muutu. Voihan jopa olla, että Länsimetro Oy lopetetaan. Eli HKL:n metroyksikkö siirrettäisiin tavalla tai toisella Helsingin ja Espoon yhteishallintaan, HKL ostaisi Länsimetro Oy:ltä sen omistaman radan ja saamallaan rahalla Länsimetro Oy maksaisi lainansa pois ja yhtiö voitaisiin lakkauttaa. Pitäisikö tässä tilanteessa ajatella, että Espoo olisi saanut Länsimetron ilmaiseksi? Tavallaan olisi, sillä Espoo ei olisi nyt maksanut penniäkään metrosta, se ainoastaan maksaisi HSL:lle korvauksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yleinen tapa maksaa joukkoliikenteen liikennöinnistä on maksaa suoritteisiin perustuvaa kilometrikorvausta, tuntikorvausta ja vaunupäiväkorvausta. Erillistä junavuokraa ei siis ole, vaan liikennöitsijä (eli metron tapauksessa HKL) kattaa junien pääomakustannukset ja varikon kustannukset em. muodoissa saamillaan liikennöintikorvauksella.


Tämä on nyt semantiikkaa, nimitetäänkö investoinnista maksettavaa hintaa korvaukseksi vai vuokraksi. Sama koskee ratamaksua. Se on kyllä laissa mainittu termi, jolla siinä laissa tarkoitetaan LiVi:lle suoritettavaa pääoma- ja ylläpitokulujen korvausta. Mutta ei laki kiellä käyttämästä samaa sanaa samaa tarkoittavaan asiaan metron kohdalla.

Perimmältään on sama, mitä kautta raha varikon kustannusten kattamiseksi kierrätetään, ei sitä loppujen lopuksi maksa HSL:kään vaan me kaupunkien asukkaat. Näillä kierrättämiskuvioilla on merkitystä vain siinä, että kun tarpeeksi sotketaan, me kaupunkilaiset emme tajuakaan mistä kaikesta joudumme maksamaan.

Tuo joukkoliikenteen kustannuslaskennan kolmijako on ihan hyvä sabluuna, mutta ei mikään autuas totuus. Kilpailutuksissa on monta hintaa saman bussin vaunupäiväkorvaukselle, kilometrikorvaukselle ja tuntikorvaukselle, kun kauppa tehdään aikataulun ajetuista suoritteista. Niihin on leivottava sisään hallisivut, joutoajat ja ajamattomat päivät, kun auto seisoo parkissa. Sopimushinnat eivät ole todellisia kuluja, vaan sitä, mitä markkinatilanne ja myyjän katetavoite kustakin kaupasta merkitsevät. Tilastoarvoja kyllä, mutta ei niillä ole paljoa tekemistä silloin, kun pohditaan järjestelmätason tehokkuuksia ja niihin liittyviä ratkaisuja. No, kyllä sinä nämä varmaan tiedät.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Perimmältään on sama, mitä kautta raha varikon kustannusten kattamiseksi kierrätetään, ei sitä loppujen lopuksi maksa HSL:kään vaan me kaupunkien asukkaat.


Tässä nurinkurisessa tapauksessa vaan on niin, että mitä vähemmän espoolaiset tulevaa metroaan käyttävät, sitä enemmän helsikiläisten verorahoja menee metroliikenteeseen niin kauan kuin HSL:n veloitusperuste on matkustajien kotikunta. Ei hyvä tässä kohtaa, vaikka sopiikin edullisen infran bussiliikenteeseen oikeudenmukaisimpana veloitusperusteena.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:47 ----------

Minua kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä länsimetron rakentaminen nykyhinnoilla maksaa hiukan osiin jaettuna. Siis mitä maksaa kilometri ratatunnelia (2 junatunnelia ja 1 poistumistietunneli) noin keskimäärin, huomioimatta nyt sitä että eri osuudet ovat eri hintaisia maaperäolosuhteista riippuen. Ja mitä maksaa metroasema yhdellä / kahdella uloskäynnillä. Onko kenelläkään näistä arvioita?

Nyt metrossa on 8 asemaa ja 13,9 km rataa, joiden yhteishinta on se 960 Me.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voihan jopa olla, että Länsimetro Oy lopetetaan. Eli HKL:n metroyksikkö siirrettäisiin tavalla tai toisella Helsingin ja Espoon yhteishallintaan, HKL ostaisi Länsimetro Oy:ltä sen omistaman radan ja saamallaan rahalla Länsimetro Oy maksaisi lainansa pois ja yhtiö voitaisiin lakkauttaa.


Miksi HKL:n pitäisi omistaa rata? Miksei Espoon kaupunki voi? Espoon kaupunki luonnollisesti tilaa radan ylläpidon joltakulta muulta, mitä todennäköisimmin yhdessä Helsingin kanssa päättäen HKL:ltä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli HKL:n metroyksikkö siirrettäisiin tavalla tai toisella Helsingin ja Espoon yhteishallintaan, HKL ostaisi Länsimetro Oy:ltä sen omistaman radan ja saamallaan rahalla Länsimetro Oy maksaisi lainansa pois ja yhtiö voitaisiin lakkauttaa. Pitäisikö tässä tilanteessa ajatella, että Espoo olisi saanut Länsimetron ilmaiseksi? Tavallaan olisi, sillä Espoo ei olisi nyt maksanut penniäkään metrosta, se ainoastaan maksaisi HSL:lle korvauksia.


Miksi Helsinki luopuisi HKL-Metroliikenteestä?

Kuten sanottua, metroradan käytöstä ei makseta ratamaksua, vaan valtionosuuden jälkeen investoinnin rahoitus ja ylläpito jää sen kunnan vastuulle, jonka alueella rata on. Länsimetron Espoon osuus on siis Espoon vastuulla. Puolet pääomakuluista ja ylläpitokulut kokonaisuudessaan hyvitetään kunnalle HSL:n kautta niin, että maksuosuudet kohdistetaan käyttäjän kotikunnan mukaan, tosin neuvottelut uuden infran osalta tarkasta jakomallista ovat vielä kesken. Puolet investoinnista kuitenkin jää suoraan kunnan maksettavaksi. HSL:n kautta tuleva infrakorvaus maksetaan nimenomaan jäsenkunnalle, ei esim. Länsimetro Oy:lle, jonka kanssa HSL:llä ei ole sopimussuhdetta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä nurinkurisessa tapauksessa vaan on niin, että mitä vähemmän espoolaiset tulevaa metroaan käyttävät, sitä enemmän helsikiläisten verorahoja menee metroliikenteeseen niin kauan kuin HSL:n veloitusperuste on matkustajien kotikunta. Ei hyvä tässä kohtaa, vaikka sopiikin edullisen infran bussiliikenteeseen oikeudenmukaisimpana veloitusperusteena.


Ei ole syytä pelätä että espoolaiset vähentäisivät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä metron vuoksi mutta helsinkiläiset tulevat lisäämään sitä koska se helpotta helsinkiläisten matkoja sekä Lauttasaareen että Otaniemi-Keilaniemi-Tapiola alueelle. 

Jos jää jotain hampaankoloon niin minun ratkaisuni on että pk-seudun kaupungit yhdistetään samaksi kaupungiksi. Silloin ei tarvitse kinata. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Miksi Helsinki luopuisi HKL-Metroliikenteestä?
> 
> Kuten sanottua, metroradan käytöstä ei makseta ratamaksua, vaan valtionosuuden jälkeen investoinnin rahoitus ja ylläpito jää sen kunnan vastuulle, jonka alueella rata on. Länsimetron Espoon osuus on siis Espoon vastuulla. Puolet pääomakuluista ja ylläpitokulut kokonaisuudessaan hyvitetään kunnalle HSL:n kautta niin, että maksuosuudet kohdistetaan käyttäjän kotikunnan mukaan, tosin neuvottelut uuden infran osalta tarkasta jakomallista ovat vielä kesken. Puolet investoinnista kuitenkin jää suoraan kunnan maksettavaksi. HSL:n kautta tuleva infrakorvaus maksetaan nimenomaan jäsenkunnalle, ei esim. Länsimetro Oy:lle, jonka kanssa HSL:llä ei ole sopimussuhdetta.


Kiitos täsmennyksestä. Minulla ei mitään erityistä mielipidettä siitä, miten metroradan omistus pitäisi järjestää, tai kenen hallinnassa HKL:n tulisi olla. Tarkoitus oli vain havainnollistaa, kuinka erilaiset omistusjärjestelyt voivat vaikuttaa hyvinkin paljon pääomakuluihin ilman että itse hankkeessa olisi mikään muuttunut. Pointti taas oli, että huomion kiinnittäminen näihin yksityiskohtiin vain hämärtää kokonaiskuvaa, kun yritetään hahmottaa hankkeen kustannuksia ja hyötyjä.

----------


## Kantokoski

> Mutta kun tuon pitäisi olla ainoa paikka, jossa sille pintametrolle on tehty kaavavaraus. Voi tietysti olla, että siitä on luovuttu ja tuo varaus on rakennettu umpeen.


Kannattaa käydä kävelemässä tai pyöräilemässä tuo Kivenlahden jatke. Voipi siitä autollakin havaintoja tehdä. Alueelle on täysin mahdollista rakentaa pinta- ja siltaratkaisuin metrolinja. Kivenlahdessa voi tehdä esim. Mellunmäki -tyyppisen aseman, joilloin mahdollistuu jatko esm. Kirkkonummen ja/tai Espoon Keskuksen suuntiin.

----------


## vristo

Kommentti tuohon laituri- ja junapituusongelmaan:

Olisiko mitään mieltä siinä, että päivä- ja ruuhka-aikoina ajettaisiin pitkillä junilla junaryhmiä:
-Ruoholahti (tai Kamppi)-IK-Mellunmäki
-Ruoholahti (tai Kamppi)-IK-Vuosaari

sekä nelivaunuisilla junilla junaryhmää:
-Matinkylä-IK

Hiljaisen liikenteen aikoina (eli kun muutenkin ajetaan nelivaunuisilla) junaryhmät olisivat:
-Matinkylä-IK-Vuosaari
-Tapiola-IK-Mellunmäki

----------


## 339-DF

Varmaan jotain tuontapaista tullaan käytännössä tekemäänkin sitten kun on pakko. Espoo ei tykkää, kun vuoroväli heidän puolella jää pitkäksi, mutta kapasiteetin puolesta se tuskin on ongelma.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja ylipäätäänkin: niin kauan kuin metro tarvitsee syöttöliikennettä, jotta käyttäjiä olisi tarpeeksi, kapasiteettiongelmat ovat kyllä ratkaistavissa. Enkä tarkoita, että ongelmia ei välttämättä tulisi. Niitä voi hyvinkin tulla, mutta meillä on liityntäliikenteessä järjestelyvaraa riittävästi.

----------


## hylje

Joskus on sitä kuullut niinkin, että Itä-Helsinkiin ei saa kaupunkia tiivistää koska metrolta menisi matkustajakapasiteetti tappiinsa. Kun metron kanssa rinnakkaista muuta liikennettä ei saa olla, näin onkin. Ilman tätä rajoitusta ongelma on tosiaankin niin helppo, että jatketaan liityntäbussejen reittejä loppupäästään kaupunkiin.

----------


## ultrix

Automaattimetropohdiskelua vielä: mitäs sitten tehdään, kun tilapäisesti on liikennöitävä normaalia harvemmalla vuorovälillä?

----------


## Kantokoski

Hankalia nuo olisivat tuommoiset kellonaikojen mukaan vaihtelevat linjat. Selkeää se on vain ajaa päättäriltä päättärille, aina samat, vuorokaudenajasta. Etelä-Espoossa on runsaasti uudisrakennustilaa, ja uskoisinkin, että sinne rakennetaan tiiviisti kunhan metro valmistuu, kuten Itä-Helsingissä on käynyt, mutta Espoolaisella twistillä. Eli metron länsihaaran matkustusmäärät varmasti nousevat siitä mitä on edes ajateltu.

Tottakai maailmalla on tuollaisia vuorokaudenajan mukaan vaihtuvia linjoja, kuten San Francisco Bay Area metrossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Päivän HBL kertoo, että länsimetron pelastuslaiturit ovat liian kapeat ja kapeammat kuin mitä Sauri on valtuutetuille luvannut kaupunginvaltuuston kokouksessa. Loukkaantuneita ei saada metrojunasta ulos paareilla. Pelastuslaitos on huolissaan paitsi kapeista pelastuslaitureista myös siitä, että tunneleiden välisiä yhdyskäytäviä on harvemmassa kuin mitä pelastuslaitos on edellyttänyt ja että veden paine ei hätätilanteessa riitä riittävän monen paloletkun käyttöön.

Edelleen pelastuslaitoksen edustaja kertoo lehdessä, että vanhan metrolinjan automatisaatio ei nykyisillä pelastusjärjestelyillä ole mahdollista, vaan toimenpiteitä edellytetään. (Omana kommenttina voisin mainita, että näille ei vielä ole hintalappua, sillä automatisoinnista päätettäessä ei tietenkään muistettu soittaa pelastuslaitokselle. No, valtuusto varmaan hyväksyy tämän läpihuutojuttuna, sillä kyse tuskin on enemmästä kuin muutamasta kymmenestä miljoonasta.)

Edelleen lehdessä hieman kierrellen kerrotaan, että metropalon sattuessa sinne tunneliin kuolevat kaikki. Mukana on ensimmäisen kerran tietoa siitä, miten metrossa pidetyt pelastusharjoitukset ovat sujuneet. Sen verran niistä on aiemminkin tihkunut tietoa, että tuo "kaikki kuolevat" ei varsinaisesti ollut minulle mikään uutinen, mutta se, että matkustajien "pelastaminen" palavasta junasta vie tunnin ja vartin oli jo aikamoista!

----------


## Nrg

Pohjolan metrojutut löytyvät yleensä suomeksi hänen blogistaan, niin myös tässä tapauksessa: http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/

----------


## Kantokoski

Hmm. Uskoisko tuota kaikkea? No syytä ainakin on pohtia, mikä tässä asiassa on relevanttia? Epoon metrolinjan pelastusratkaisut ovat kuitenkin aivan erilaisia kuin itälinjalla. Eihän itälinjalla ole edes pelastuskäytäviä/laitureita vaan pelkkää sepeliä. Suhtautuisin kriittisesti myös tuohon "kaikki kuolevat".

----------


## juhanahi

> Edelleen lehdessä hieman kierrellen kerrotaan, että metropalon sattuessa sinne tunneliin kuolevat kaikki. Mukana on ensimmäisen kerran tietoa siitä, miten metrossa pidetyt pelastusharjoitukset ovat sujuneet. Sen verran niistä on aiemminkin tihkunut tietoa, että tuo "kaikki kuolevat" ei varsinaisesti ollut minulle mikään uutinen, mutta se, että matkustajien "pelastaminen" palavasta junasta vie tunnin ja vartin oli jo aikamoista!


On kuitenkin syytä muistaa, että tuollaisessa worst case scenariossa, jossa juna oikeasti palaa ja on jäänyt asemien välille, pelastuslaitoksen tehtävänä on pelastaa ne matkustajat, jotka eivät ole itse syystä tai toisesta kyenneet pelastautumaan. Se on auttamatta hidasta hommaa ja ennuste on silloin huono kuten missä tahansa tulipalossa, maanalaisesta erikoiskohteesta puhumattakaan. Matkustajien omatoiminen (ohjattu) pelastautuminen alkaa luonnollisesti jo silloin, kun pelastusyksiköt ovat vasta pian starttaamassa asemiltaan ja näistä ajoista tuo 1h 15min ei kerro mitään. Nämä ajat varmasti lyhenevät nykytilanteeseen verrattuna (kapeammankin) evakuointilaiturin ansiosta.

----------


## Kani

> Hmm. Uskoisko tuota kaikkea? No syytä ainakin on pohtia, mikä tässä asiassa on relevanttia? Epoon metrolinjan pelastusratkaisut ovat kuitenkin aivan erilaisia kuin itälinjalla. Eihän itälinjalla ole edes pelastuskäytäviä/laitureita vaan pelkkää sepeliä. Suhtautuisin kriittisesti myös tuohon "kaikki kuolevat".


Onko HBL:n jutussa siis joku virhe ja sinulla parempaa tietoa asiasta?

----------


## GT8N

Oikein mainiota. Jo totuttuun tapaan metroveljien valehtelukerhon linja on pitänyt ja nämäkin asiat tulevat jälleen kerran "täytenä yllätyksenä". HKL-johtokuntaa ja kaupunginvaltuustoa sahataan silmään 100-0 ja kohta taas kerrotaan "yllättävistä" kymmenien miljoonien lisäkuluista, jotka aiheutuvat turvallisuuden saattamisesta vaaditulle tasolle. Tietenkin metrosirkuksessa asia ei ole uusi, mutta tunaroinnin ja idiotismin määrä hakee vertaistaan suomalaisten liikennehankkeiden historiassa. Mutta onneksi ei ole hätää, sillä millään kustannusten ylityksillä ei ole kruununjalokivihankkeessa merkitystä, kuten ei ole ollut tähän mennessäkään. 

Aivan sattumalta Helsingin Pravda ei uutisoi asiasta mitään, sillä epämiellyttävät tosiasiat eivät sovi lehden linjaan.

----------


## Kantokoski

> Onko HBL:n jutussa siis joku virhe ja sinulla parempaa tietoa asiasta?


No, esim. juniin on tulossa sprinklerit, joten sammutustyö alkaa välittömästi. Kaikki kuolevat? Tuskin.

Veikkaisin suurimman riskin olevan siinä jos ihmiset eivät tiedä missä on hätäpoistumisovet.

Länsimetron turvallisuus on moninkertaisesti parempi verrattuna itähaaraan.

Ja nyt kun juniin tulee sprinklerit, on tulipalo olemassa olevassa tunnelissa vieläkin pienempi riski.

Siis riski ylipäätään on pieni, että metrojuna syttyy tuleen ja palaa nopeasti poroksi ja savunmuodostus on suuri.

Kun lyhyihin juniin siirrytään niin eipä ole niin paljoa materiaalia mitä palaa, eikä matkustajiakaan pelastettavissa, kun vuoroväli on niin lyhyt - joten osa junassa olleista matkustajista vasta odottaakin seuraavaa turvallisesti laiturilla.

Matinkylän jälkeen rataa voisi tehdä maanpinnalle, niin ei olisi niin älyttömän pitkä tuo tunneli.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hmm. Uskoisko tuota kaikkea?


No miksei, jos luet ajatuksella tämän jutun, niin huomaat, että Pohjola ei suinkaan väitä, että metrosta olisi tulossa vaarallinen, vaan että tämän asian suhteen on paljon avoimia kysymyksiä eikä ole tyydyttävällä tavalla selitetty, että turvallisuusasiat olisi hoidettu kunnolla. Uutisen varsinainen pihvi on mielestäni siinä, että evakuointilaitureiden riittävästä leveydestä ei syntynyt yksimielisyyttä HKL:n ja pelastuslaitoksen välillä ja asian ratkaisi HKL:n hyväksi maallikot, tässä tapauksessa Länsimetron hallitus. Voihan olla, että HKL oli oikeassa ja pelastuslaitos väärässä, mutta varsinainen epäkohta onkin siinä, että metroon liittyviä asioita hoidetaan todella vastuuttomalla tavalla. Ikävä sivumaku tulee siitä, että Pekka Sauri lupasi Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustolle, että nimenomaan pelastuslaitoksen mielipidetta kunnioitetaan.

Meillä on olemassa oikein virasto nimeltään Trafi, joka vastaa liikenneturvallisuudesta ja joka arvioi tämäntapaisia asioita vaikkapa rautateiden osalta. Trafi vastaa jopa yksittäisten henkilöautojen katsastuksen järjestämisestä, mutta ei metrosta. Normaalimaailmassa tuollekin asialle saataisiin Trafilta siunaus, joka joko selvittäisi asian itse tai tarvittaessa tilaisi tarpeelliset selvitykset ulkopuolisilta. Tähän malliin esimerkiksi STUK valvoo Olkiluodon ydinvoimalatyömaan valmistumista: suunnitelmat lähetetään STUK:in hyväksyttäväksi, joka tarvittaessa tilaa rakentajan laskuun lisäselvityksiä, jos talon sisällä ammattitaito ei riitä.

Henkilöauto ja sen katsastus onkin aika huvä vertailukohta. Tämänhetkinen tilannehan on sama kuin henkilöauton omistajan, joka väittäisi, että ei hänen autoaan tarvitse katsastaa, koska kyllä hän on hoitanut autoaan ja kaikki on kunnossa. Pointti on, että voihan asia tosiaan olla niin, että autonomistaja on hoitanut kaiken niin kuin pitää, mutta siitä ei ole mitään varmuutta. Siksipä liikenneturvallisuuden nimissä kaikki autot katsastetaan. Yksinkertaisesti metrokin pitäisi katsastaa, eikä sen korvikkeeksi käy, että maallikoista koostuvat hallitukset ja lautakunnat siunaavat jälkikäteen HKL:n tekemiset. Toivottavasti HKL on hoitanut hommansa kunnolla, mutta tästä asiasta pitäisi saada varmuus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:25 ----------

Ikään kuin disklaimerina lisättäköön, että en ole lukenut HBL:n alkuperäistä artikkelia, vaan pelkästään Tommy Pohjolan blogipostauksen. Käsittääkseni siinä on alkuperäinen artikkeli kokonaisuudessaan Pohjolan kääntämänä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No, esim. juniin on tulossa sprinklerit, joten sammutustyö alkaa välittömästi.


Tuleeko? Kuinka paljon vettä junan pitää kuljettaa mukanaan tankeissa, jotta sitä on riittävästi uhkaavan palon sammuttamiseen? Mihin sprinkleritankit sijoitetaan?

Luvalla sanottuna on kyllä ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen sprinklatuista metrojunista. Ehkä en sitten ole riittävän perillä maailmanmenosta...?

----------


## kuukanko

> Luvalla sanottuna on kyllä ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen sprinklatuista metrojunista. Ehkä en sitten ole riittävän perillä maailmanmenosta...?


Pelastuslaitos vaatii, että metrojunat olisi sprinklattava. HKL taas vastustaa, mm. koska Roihuvuoren sirojen siltojen kantavuuden vuoksi mukana kuljetettava vesi vähentäisi junissa sallittua matkustajamäärää (ja toki sprinklaaminen toisi lisäkustannuksenkin). En tiedä, yrittääkö pelastuslaitos tässä edistää asiaansa kertomalla mediassa junien sprinklaamista totuutena.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuleeko? Kuinka paljon vettä junan pitää kuljettaa mukanaan tankeissa, jotta sitä on riittävästi uhkaavan palon sammuttamiseen? Mihin sprinkleritankit sijoitetaan?
> 
> Luvalla sanottuna on kyllä ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen sprinklatuista metrojunista. Ehkä en sitten ole riittävän perillä maailmanmenosta...?


Kuten raamatussa sanotaan, isien pahat teot kostetaan kolmanteen polveen... Tässä on kyse suunnilleen tästä. Valmetin alumiinirakentamisosaamisen mainostamiseksi metron sillat on rakennettu hyvin siroiksi, mikä rajoittaa metrojunien akselipainoja. Siksipä ei sprinklereiden tarvitsemaa vettä voida kuljettaa mukana. Samoinhan piti hylätä sekin ajatus, että jos metrojunien kapasiteetti alkaisi tulla vastaan, junat voitaisiin kalustaa seinänvierustapenkein kuin metrojunat maailmalla, jolloin junaan sopisi enemmän seisojia. Tuli taas akselipainot vastaan.

----------


## Kani

> Kun lyhyihin juniin siirrytään niin eipä ole niin paljoa materiaalia mitä palaa, eikä matkustajiakaan pelastettavissa, kun vuoroväli on niin lyhyt.


Tämä on kyllä kaikista metroselityksistä ihan kärkiluokkaa.

----------


## Kantokoski

Millaiset pelastuslaiturit kehäradalle on tulossa?

Kai nuo Roihupellon sillat menevät remonttiin jossain vaiheessa? Jos vaunumäärä pienenee länsimetron myötä, kestää sillatkin kappas kappas kahta vaunua enemmän painoa. Minä en tiedä minne vesitankit on tulossa. Toivottavasti sprinklerisysteemistä tulisi kuitenkin sellainen, ettei koko junaa tarvitse suihkuttaa, vaan että sprinklerisysteemi kastelee vain sen osan missä paloa havaitaan. Junathan voisivat vaikka vetää vesivaunua perässään! Sen kun ei tarvitse osua laituriovien kohdalle  :Very Happy:

----------


## GT8N

> Millaiset pelastuslaiturit kehäradalle on tulossa?


Aivan samanlaiset kuin pisaraankin, eli ei mitään. Radat on suunniteltu kuljettaja-ajolle, joten niiden lähtökohtana on se, ettei jatkuvaa pelastuslaituria tarvita.



> Kai nuo Roihupellon sillat menevät remonttiin jossain vaiheessa?


Sillat ovat muutama vuosi sitten peruskorjattu, joten seuraavaan remonttiin lienee 30 vuotta.



> Jos vaunumäärä pienenee länsimetron myötä, kestää sillatkin kappas kappas kahta vaunua enemmän painoa.


Ei ihan toimi. Otetaan esimerkki. Kuuden vaunun mittaisen sillan jänneväli on kaksi vaunua (maatukien välissä siis kaksi jalkaa). Sillalla on pysähtyneenä kuusivaunuinen juna. Jokaisella jännevälillä on sama kuormitus. Vastaavasti jos samalla sillalla on nelivaunuinen juna, on yksi jänneväli ilman kuormaa, mutta kahdella muulla jännevälillä on edelleen sama kuorma. Ja tämä on se sama kuormitus jota ei voi ylittää, sillä sillan jännevälien kantavuus ei ole muuttunut mihinkään. 

Juna voi kyllä olla nykyistä lyhempi, muttei painavampi, sillä sillat on suunniteltu vaunujen nykyisille akselipainoille. 



> Minä en tiedä minne vesitankit on tulossa.


Eikä varmaan tiedä kukaan muukaan.



> Toivottavasti sprinklerisysteemistä tulisi kuitenkin sellainen, ettei koko junaa tarvitse suihkuttaa, vaan että sprinklerisysteemi kastelee vain sen osan missä paloa havaitaan.


Tämä riippuu siitä, minkälaiseksi sammutusjärjestelmä suunnitellaan ja kuinka se toteutetaan.



> Junathan voisivat vaikka vetää vesivaunua perässään!


No ilman muuta! Junia voisi samalla vetää myös automaattihöyryveturi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Luvalla sanottuna on kyllä ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen sprinklatuista metrojunista. Ehkä en sitten ole riittävän perillä maailmanmenosta...?


Kuulostaa minustakin todella oudolta. En näin äkkiseltään pidä toteutuskelpoisena.

Minusta vaikuttaa vähän siltä, että tässä tulee käymään sillä tavalla, että Siemens rakentaa automaattinsa valmiiksi ja saa siitä sen summan, jota se jälkikäteen kehtaa pyytää, mutta käyttölupaa ei tule koskaan ja kuljettajat jäävät metroon.

Huomasitteko muuten Hbl:stä sen tikasasian? Vanhoissa junissa kuljettaja tuo ne tikkaat. Mikä kuljettaja? (Ja kauanko kestää tuoda tikkaat joka ovelle tai edes joka vaunuun?)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uutisen varsinainen pihvi on mielestäni siinä, että evakuointilaitureiden riittävästä leveydestä ei syntynyt yksimielisyyttä HKL:n ja pelastuslaitoksen välillä ja asian ratkaisi HKL:n hyväksi maallikot, tässä tapauksessa Länsimetron hallitus. Voihan olla, että HKL oli oikeassa ja pelastuslaitos väärässä, mutta varsinainen epäkohta onkin siinä, että metroon liittyviä asioita hoidetaan todella vastuuttomalla tavalla. Ikävä sivumaku tulee siitä, että Pekka Sauri lupasi Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustolle, että nimenomaan pelastuslaitoksen mielipidetta kunnioitetaan.


Olen samaa mieltä, vaikka oikeastaan ei se ole väärin, että maallikot päättävät, vaan se, että ne jotka luulivat päättävänsä ja joiden lakiemme mukaan pitää päättää, eivät päättäneet.

En epäile, etteivätkö luottamusmiehet olisi päättäneet yhtä hyvin kapeasta pelastuslaiturista tai vaikka tunnelista ilman pelastuslaituria, jos niin olisi esitetty. Mutta on demokratiamme ja lakiemme pilkkaamista pettää lautakuntia ja valtuustoa sanomalla, että päätätte 714 miljoonan hintaisesta metrosta jossa on 1,6 metrin pelastuslaituri, mutta päätökseen ei kuitenkaan kirjata tätä eikä 1,6 metrin laituria ole aikomus myöskään tehdä.

Kysyin itse kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, onko lautakunnan esityksessä kaupunginhallitukselle 1,6 metrin pelastuslaituri, vaikka hankesuunnitelman kuvassa on 1,2 metriä. Ja vastus oli, että on 1,6 metriä, kuvassa on virhe ja se korjataan. Jos minulle olisi sanottu, että ei korjata kuvaa ja pelastuslautakunnan lausunnosta huolimatta laiturin leveys on 1,2 metriä kuvan mukaan, olisin tehnyt muutosesityksen: Päätökseen lisätään lause: Pelastuslaiturin leveys on 1,6 metriä pelastuslautakunnan lausunnon mukaan ja muu tieto kuten hankesuunnitelmassa esiintyvä 1,2 metriä on väärin. Olen aivan varma, että tämä muutos olisi mennyt läpi siten, että asian juuri luvannut esittelijä olisi ottanut sen omaksi esittelyn muutoksekseen. Aivan samalla tavalla valtuustolle asiaa esitellyt Sauri esitteli asiaa valtuustossa ja vastasi vielä valtuutettu Koskiselle, joka kysyi asiaa erikseen kuten minäkin kysyin.

Minun oikeustajuni mukaan tämän jälkeen eivät Länsimetro Oy:n hallitus, VTT:n konsultit, pelastuslaitoksen henkilöt tai Pekka Sauri enää voi käsitellä asiaa ja muuttaa laiturin leveyttä. Sillä valtuuston tahto oli 1,6 metrin laituri, ja jos leveyttä muutetaan, asia pitää käsitellä uudelleen valtuustossa. Valtuusto on se, joka tekee kaupungin päätökset. Kaikki edellä mainitut noudattavat valtuuston päätöstä, sillä heidän tehtävänsä on vain panna valtuuston päätös täytäntöön.

Sauri sanoi HBL:ssä, että 1,6 metrin laituri maksaa 10 M enemmän kuin 1,2-metrinen. Voinpa arvata, että valtuustolle olisi kelvannut aivan yhtä hyvin 724 miljoonan budjetti kuin 714 miljoonankin, jos muka tästä oikeasti oli kysymys. Mutta pohditaanpa laiturin leveyden hintaa toisella tavalla, siten kuin liikennehankkeiden kannattavuutta lasketaan.

Länsimetron HK-laskelmien mukaan metron tekeminen vähentää onnettomuuskustannuksia 2,5 M vuodessa ja HKL:n laskelman mukaan kuljettajien poistaminen metrosta vähentää ympäristö- ja onnettomuuskustannuksia 0,8 M. Oletetaan, että tuo 0,8 olisi kokonaan onnettomuuskustannuksia, silloin 1,6 metrin levyisellä pelastuslaiturilla Matinkylään ulottuvan automaattimetron pitäisi vähentää onnettomuuskustannuksia 3,3 M/vuosi.

Kun näitä onnettomuuskustannuksia lasketaan, ihmishengen arvo on nykyään 1,9 M. Pelastuslaiturin kaventaminen on siis kannattavaa, jos vain 5 ihmistä kuolee sen vuoksi. Jos kuolee kuudes, kaventaminen ei ollut enää kannattavaa.

Kiintoisaa tässä asiassa on se, että edellä sanotut 3,3 M:n onnettomuuskustannukset lasketaan suuresta määrästä tieliikenneonnettomuuksia siten, että voidaan tehdä tilastoihin perustuva ennuste. Pelastuslaiturin kanssa ollaan kuitenkin tekemisissä sellaisen asian kanssa, johon ei päde tilastomatematiikka. Sellaisia kuolemaan johtavia metro-onnettomuuksia, joita varten pelastuslaituri tehdään, ei tapahdu niin usein, että laituria ja sen mittoja voi perustella ja laskea ihmishenkien menetysten tiheyden ja hinnan perusteella.

Onko HKL:n metrossa kuollut ketään siten, että pelastuslaituri olisi estänyt kuoleman? Vaikea sanoa, kun tilastoja ei julkaista. Mutta 30 vuoteen ei ole junaa palanut tunnelissa. Se ei kuitenkaan merkitse sitä, ettei pala koskaan, vaikka tilastoarvo onkin nyt nolla. Nollahan se oli Pariisissakin ensimmäiset 3 vuotta. Sitten paloi ja 84 ihmistä kuoli. Ei ole vaikea arvioida, että palavasta junasta ehtii hengissä karkuun ainakin 5 ihmistä enemmän 1,6-metrin laiturilla kuin 1,2 metrin laiturilla. Kun yhdessä palossa on kuollut 84 ihmistä tai kun junassa voi olla 800 ihmistä.

Kovin on kummallinen arvomaailma metron kanssa. Autoilijoiden sekunneilla perustellaan satoja miljoonia teihin ja eritasoliittymiin. Viiden metromatkustajan henki ei riitä edes 10 miljoonan evakuointilaituriin.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuulostaa minustakin todella oudolta. En näin äkkiseltään pidä toteutuskelpoisena.


Kumma että kukaan ei ole keksinyt ehdottaa tunnelien sprinklaamista. Se olisi teknisesti helpompi homma kuin junien sprinklaaminen ja sammuttaisi palot myös vaunun katolla, ulkoseinässä ja alapohjassa, sekä tietysti radalla (esim. joku öljyinen strasselitukko). Näihinhän ei vaunun sisäinen sprinklerijärjestelmä tarjoa paljon apua.

Tosin ikävä pilata kuvitelma mielikuvalla joka syntyy, kun sprinklerivettä päästetään kontaktiin elävän virtakiskon kanssa: ZZZZzzzzzzzzz...!!!!!!   :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tosin ikävä pilata kuvitelma mielikuvalla joka syntyy, kun sprinklerivettä päästetään kontaktiin elävän virtakiskon kanssa: ZZZZzzzzzzzzz...!!!!!!


Onhan se virtakisko ulkona sateessakin, kuten ratikan ajolanka. Ongelma siitä tulee kai vasta sitten, jos vettä on niin paljon, että virtakisko ja ratakiskot jäävät veden alle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onhan se virtakisko ulkona sateessakin, kuten ratikan ajolanka. Ongelma siitä tulee kai vasta sitten, jos vettä on niin paljon, että virtakisko ja ratakiskot jäävät veden alle.


Hyvä pointti. Itse asiassa tuota rupesin miettimään jo kirjoittaessani. Vesi ja sähkö eivät sovi yhteen, mutta toisaalta sateessa en todellakaan ole koskaan nähnyt edes valtion rataverkon 25 kV ajolangan kipinöivän...

Mahtaisiko tunnelien sprinklaamisessa itse asiassa olla järkeä? Ja ainahan oikosulun voi muutenkin välttää niin, että virtakisko kytketään automaattisesti jännitteettömäksi samalla kun sprinkleri laukeaa. Tämä täytynee kai kuitenkin tehdä, jotta pelastustoimet voidaan suorittaa turvallisesti, olkoonkin että tarkoitus on käyttää evakuointilaituria? Voihan olla tarvis palomiehistön laskeutua radalle.

----------


## GT8N

> Kysyin itse kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, onko lautakunnan esityksessä kaupunginhallitukselle 1,6 metrin pelastuslaituri, vaikka hankesuunnitelman kuvassa on 1,2 metriä. Ja vastus oli, että on 1,6 metriä, kuvassa on virhe ja se korjataan. Jos minulle olisi sanottu, että ei korjata kuvaa ja pelastuslautakunnan lausunnosta huolimatta laiturin leveys on 1,2 metriä kuvan mukaan, olisin tehnyt muutosesityksen: Päätökseen lisätään lause: Pelastuslaiturin leveys on 1,6 metriä pelastuslautakunnan lausunnon mukaan ja muu tieto kuten hankesuunnitelmassa esiintyvä 1,2 metriä on väärin. Olen aivan varma, että tämä muutos olisi mennyt läpi siten, että asian juuri luvannut esittelijä olisi ottanut sen omaksi esittelyn muutoksekseen. Aivan samalla tavalla valtuustolle asiaa esitellyt Sauri esitteli asiaa valtuustossa ja vastasi vielä valtuutettu Koskiselle, joka kysyi asiaa erikseen kuten minäkin kysyin.
> 
> Minun oikeustajuni mukaan tämän jälkeen eivät Länsimetro Oy:n hallitus, VTT:n konsultit, pelastuslaitoksen henkilöt tai Pekka Sauri enää voi käsitellä asiaa ja muuttaa laiturin leveyttä. Sillä valtuuston tahto oli 1,6 metrin laituri, ja jos leveyttä muutetaan, asia pitää käsitellä uudelleen valtuustossa. Valtuusto on se, joka tekee kaupungin päätökset. Kaikki edellä mainitut noudattavat valtuuston päätöstä, sillä heidän tehtävänsä on vain panna valtuuston päätös täytäntöön.


Tämä on oikea malliesimerkki metrovalehtelusta ja suomalaisesta näennäisdemokratiasta. 

Lautakunnissa valtuutetuille esitetään asioita näön vuoksi jossain muodossa ja väitetään epätosia tosiasioiksi. Asiat merkitään pöytäkirjoihin ihailtavan taidokkaalla tavalla muodollisesti, mutta ennen kaikkea riittävän ympäripyöreästi, jotta asiat voidaan todellisuudessa järjestää metrokerhon kabinettisopimusten mukaan. Lautakunnissa esittelijöiden pitää vain hallita silmänkäänötemput ja pokerinaama siihen asti kunnes kumileimasimena toimivat päättävät elimet ovat asiat hyväksyneet. Sitten voi taas jatkaa kuten saunailloissa on sovittu. Asiaa on sivuttu myös hvkerhon blogissa: http://hvkerho.blogspot.fi/2012/10/p...musteella.html

----------


## Kantokoski

No tässähän kehitetään parannusta. Juniin sprinklerit. Ja eipä tuo ole huono ehdotus tuo Tampereelta tullut tunnelien sprinklerointi, ja tietysti siten että virtakiskosta katkea virta kun sprinklerit menevät päälle.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Millaiset pelastuslaiturit kehäradalle on tulossa?
> 
> Kai nuo Roihupellon sillat menevät remonttiin jossain vaiheessa? Jos vaunumäärä pienenee länsimetron myötä, kestää sillatkin kappas kappas kahta vaunua enemmän painoa. Minä en tiedä minne vesitankit on tulossa. Toivottavasti sprinklerisysteemistä tulisi kuitenkin sellainen, ettei koko junaa tarvitse suihkuttaa, vaan että sprinklerisysteemi kastelee vain sen osan missä paloa havaitaan. Junathan voisivat vaikka vetää vesivaunua perässään! Sen kun ei tarvitse osua laituriovien kohdalle


Myönnän etteivät tietoni siltojen rakennesuunnittelusta ole vielä kovinkaan hyvät, mutta Syväuraselvitystä tehdessäni sattui silmääni HKL:n piirustusarkistossa eräs kansio, jossa mainittiin metroradan siltojen kantavuuden olevan kiinni nimenomaan taivutusvastuksen suuruudesta. Rakenteiden mekaniikkaa paremmin tuntevat forumin lukijat voinevat selventää, mikä merkitys tuolla taivutusvastuksen arvolla on?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rakenteiden mekaniikkaa paremmin tuntevat forumin lukijat voinevat selventää, mikä merkitys tuolla taivutusvastuksen arvolla on?


Yksinkertaistaen silta on päistään tuettu palkki. Heppoiset Herttoniemen metrosillat ovat palkkeja, jotka on tuettu myös päiden välistä, koska silta jatkuu katkeamattomana välitukien yli. Taivutusvastus on siltapalkin vahvuutta kuvaava arvo. Kun taivutusvastus on pieni, silta taipuu paljon ja sillan materiaalissa oleva jännitys on suuri. Kun taivutusvastus on sama mutta sillan kuorma kasvaa, myös sillan taipuma ja materiaalin jännitys kasvavat. Kuorma ja taipuma ovat liian suuret silloin, kun materiaali murtuu. Metrosiltojen tapauksessa betoniin tulee halkeama.

Kun metrojuna on metrosillalla, junan massa kohdistuu sillan kuormaksi telien kohdalla. Suurin yhden jännevälin eli tukipilarien välinen kuorma on silloin, kun vaunujen välinen kytkin on jänteen keskellä. Silloin sillan keskellä on toisiaan lähellä kaksi teliä. Siltajänteellä on kevyempi kuorma silloin, kun yksi vaunu on sillan keskellä, koska silloin telit ovat kauempana toisistaan eli lähempänä tukipilareita.

Siltaa ei mitoiteta sen mukaan, että se katkeaa, jos mitoituskuorma ylitetään. Katkeamiseen nähden sillan varmuus on moninkertainen mitoituskuormaan nähden. Sillä silta mitoitetaan väsymisen mukaan. Yksinkertaistaen sillan sallittu kuorma on niin suuri, ettei se aiheuta siltaan väsymistä eli hiljalleen etenevää murtumista ja sitten betonin rapautumista (kun on kyse betonisillasta).

Väsymisen kanssa pienikin kuorman muutos voi merkitä paljon, sillä väsyminen on logaritminen ilmiö. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että esimerkiksi 10 %:n kuorman nousu voi lyhentää sillan kestoajan kymmenesosaan siitä, miten kauan silta kestää ennen kuorman kasvua.

Metrojunien massan kasvu siis voi käytännössä tarkoittaa sitä, että Herttoniemen heppoiset sillat joudutaan jonkin ajan kuluttua rakentamaan kokonaan uudelleen. Syynä se, että nykyisillä kokonaismassoilla ja akselikuormilla jäädään ehkä siltojen väsymiskuorman alle, eli siltoihin ei tule väsymisvaurioita lainkaan. Mutta kasvavalla massalla ylitetään väsymisraja ja silloille tulee rajallinen laskennallinen elinikä.

Kuten jo aiemmassa viestissä sanottiin, junapituudella ei ole tässä mitään merkitystä. Merkitsevää on vain se, kuinka suurella kuormalla telipari sillan ylittää ja miten monta kertaa. Jos silta kestää vaikka miljardi teliparin ylitystä tietyllä telikuormalla, on sama, tapahtuvatko nämä teliparien ylitykset kahden, neljän vai kuuden vaunun junilla.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tuleeko? Kuinka paljon vettä junan pitää kuljettaa mukanaan tankeissa, jotta sitä on riittävästi uhkaavan palon sammuttamiseen? Mihin sprinkleritankit sijoitetaan?


Metrojunan matkustamon ja laitteiston tarvitsemat tankit vesisumusammutuksella todennäköisesti mahtuisivat junaan jos painorajoitusta ei ole. HI-FOG -sammutusta ainakin tarjotaan juniin. Demokuvissa laitteisto on muutaman kaasupullon kokoinen. Referenssikohteisiin kuuluu Madridin metro, mutta aivan ei saa selvää onko sprinklereitä vain asemilla vai myös junissa. Puhutaan passenger compartmenteista, mutta saattaa olla huonosti valittu termi asemien matkustajien käytössä oleville alueille.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kai tankkeja tulisi matkustajien penkkien alle, strategisesti, muutama per vaunu/juna. Ei ne tankit varmaan ohjaamoonkaan mahdu.

Tunnelien sprinklerointi olisi myös hyvä selvittää.

Paineenmuodostuksen kannalta, halvempi ratkaisu kuin penkkien alle sijoitettavat tankit, olisi kattorakenteet - mutta mahtuuko sinne? Jos sinne tulee sprinklerikanavatkin. Matalat säiliöt metron katolla tulee siten vaihtoehdoksi.

Ja tosiaan junien sprinleroinnin lisäksi tunnelien sprinklerointi olisi hyvä selvittää.

Junien sekä tunnelien sprinklerointi voisi sitten olla vaikka 10 vuoden projekti, jona aikana tunnelit ja junat vuoron perään sprinkleroidaan.

Metrossahan on se hyvä puoli, että palavia materiaaleja on vähemmän kuin lähi- sekä kaukojunissa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Huomasitteko muuten Hbl:stä sen tikasasian? Vanhoissa junissa kuljettaja tuo ne tikkaat. Mikä kuljettaja? (Ja kauanko kestää tuoda tikkaat joka ovelle tai edes joka vaunuun?)





> Aivan samanlaiset kuin pisaraankin, eli ei mitään. Radat on suunniteltu kuljettaja-ajolle, joten niiden lähtökohtana on se, ettei jatkuvaa pelastuslaituria tarvita.


Näin itsekin metroa ajavana on tietysti mukava huomata, että kuljettajiin luotetaan, enkä halua mitenkään vähätellä mukana olevan kuljettajan tuomia kiistattomia hyötyjä eri asteisissa poikkeustilanteissa. On kuitenkin epärealistista ajatella, että kuljettajan mukanaolo jotenkin korvaisi nykykäsityksen mukaan tarvittavan evakuointitason. Ei korvaa. Luulen, että selitys siihen, miksei rautatietunneleihin ole sellaista vaadittu, löytyy lähinnä lähijunien selkeästi matalammasta lattiakorkeudesta, tosin hieman itsekin ihmettelen, miksi metrojunien oletetaan julkisessa keskustelussa olevan jotenkin paloherkempiä kuin lähijunien. Enkä nyt tarkoita, että turvallisuusasioita pitäisi viitata kintaalla, vaan uskallan väittää, ettei Kehällä tai Pisaralla saavuteta esim. Länsimetron turvallisuustasoa tai pelastajien työskentelyolosuhteita, olipa evakuointilaiturin leveys mikä hyvänsä.

Mitä tikkaisiin tulee, niin nyt taas kerran täytyy erottaa kiireettömät evakuoinnit (esim. laaja sähkökatko tms.) tai sitten kiireelliset evakuoinnit. Ja kuten näissä raflaavissa nettijutuissa on tapana, niin näissähän aina puhutaan niistä worst case scenarioista, joissa juna palaa asemien välillä ja täytyy tyhjentää nopeasti. Ei silloin tikkaiden kanssa näperrellä, eikä olisi edes realistista odottaa, että junallinen välittömässä hengenvaarassa olevia ihmisiä astelisi kaikkien ergonomiasääntöjen mukaisesti puolapuu kerrallaan huojuvia tikkaita alas. Tilanteen oikeasti eskaloituessa kuljettaja kuuluttaisi käskevät toimintaohjeet, avaisi ovet ja opastaisi joukkoa kohti lyhintä ja savuttominta tietä uloskäynnille (asemalle tai hätäuloskäynniille). Junasta tultaisiin alas kynnyksen kautta istahtaten ja siitä hypäten. Varsinaiset tikkaat on muuten vain 200-sarjassa, 100-sarjassa on keskiovelle asennettavissa oleva askelma. Mutta nämä eivät siis ole mitään massojen hätäevakuointivälineitä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun lyhyihin juniin siirrytään niin eipä ole niin paljoa materiaalia mitä palaa, eikä matkustajiakaan pelastettavissa, kun vuoroväli on niin lyhyt - joten osa junassa olleista matkustajista vasta odottaakin seuraavaa turvallisesti laiturilla.


Olettaen, että olet oikeasti tosissasi tämän kommenttisi kanssa, niin huomautan vain, että kun junat lyhenevät, junien määrä kasvaa, joten palavien junien määrä myös kasvaa. Se kasvaa täsmälleen saman verran kuin yhdessä junassa kuolevien ihmisten määrä pienenee. Kuoleman odotusarvo ei siis ainakaan pienene. Ennemminkin se kasvaa, koska sähkölaitteiston kokonaismäärä kasvaa junien lyhentyessä.

----------


## MaZo

> Olettaen, että olet oikeasti tosissasi tämän kommenttisi kanssa, niin huomautan vain, että kun junat lyhenevät, junien määrä kasvaa, joten palavien junien määrä myös kasvaa. Se kasvaa täsmälleen saman verran kuin yhdessä junassa kuolevien ihmisten määrä pienenee. Kuoleman odotusarvo ei siis ainakaan pienene. Ennemminkin se kasvaa, koska sähkölaitteiston kokonaismäärä kasvaa junien lyhentyessä.


Tätä keskustelua seuratessa tulee sellainen mielikuva, että metrojunat olisivat palopommeja, jotka voivat leimahtaa koska tahansa tappaen välittömästi kaikki matkustajat. Tosin ongelma varmaan poistuisi ulkopuolisella valvonnalla.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tätä keskustelua seuratessa tulee sellainen mielikuva, että metrojunat olisivat palopommeja, jotka voivat leimahtaa koska tahansa tappaen välittömästi kaikki matkustajat. Tosin ongelma varmaan poistuisi ulkopuolisella valvonnalla.


Lainasit viestini. Missä osassa väitin tuollaista tai miten viestisi mitenkään liittyy siihen, mitä sanoin? Enhän väittänyt mitään siitä, kuinka usein metropaloja ylipäätään tapahtuu. Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä, miten se palon todennäköisyys muuttuu, kun junia lyhennetään.

Ja toisaalta metropalo on silti ihan todellinen riski, joka täytyy ottaa huomioon. Vaikka se onkin erittäin epätodennäköinen, sen seuraukset ovat katastrofaaliset.

Nopealla kvg:llä löytyy ainakin tällaiset: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...d_subway_fires 

Olen silti itsekin muualla todennut, että tässä täytyy huomioida kokonaistaloudellisuus eli sijoittaa turvallisuusrahat sinne, missä ne säästävät eniten ihmishenkiä. Se tarkoittaa metropalojen torjumista ja pelastautumisen helpottamista tiettyyn pisteeseen asti, mutta vain tiettyyn pisteeseen. Sen jälkeen ne alkavat hukata rahaa, joka olisi parempi sijoittaa suuremman ihmishenkien määrän pelastamiseen jossakin muualla, esim. tieliikenteessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tätä keskustelua seuratessa tulee sellainen mielikuva, että metrojunat olisivat palopommeja, jotka voivat leimahtaa koska tahansa tappaen välittömästi kaikki matkustajat. Tosin ongelma varmaan poistuisi ulkopuolisella valvonnalla.


Joo. Täytyy todeta, että Helsingin metro taitaa pärjätä kansainvälisessä turvallisuusvertailussa aika hyvin. Kun matkustaa Lontoon putkitunneleissa tai kulkee Pariisin labyrinttimäisillä metroasemilla, ei voi olla ajattelematta, millaiset seuraukset tulipalolla ja savunmuodostuksella olisi niissä. Helsingissä on sentään avarat tunnelit ja asemat.

Silti minusta on huolestuttavaa, että pelastuslaitoksen vaatimuksille viitataan kintaalla. Jos ne vaatimukset ovat ylimitoitettuja, miksei vastapuoli tule reilusti julkisuuteen ja sano niin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos ne vaatimukset ovat ylimitoitettuja, miksei vastapuoli tule reilusti julkisuuteen ja sano niin?


No sehän on selvää, ettei tuollaista voisi sanoa ääneen, vaikka se olisikin totta. Ihmisillä on tapana suhtautua hysteerisesti asioihin. Epätodennäköiset riskit yliarvioidaan ja todennäköiset aliarvioidaan. Metropalo, vaikkakin on melko iso todennäköisyys, ettei sellaista ikinä Helsingissä satu, on niin kauhistuttava riski, että sen välttämiseksi tehdään vaikka mitä.

Samasta syystä kymmeniä tuhansia ihmisiä kuolee vuosittain hiilivoimaan suoriin ja epäsuoriin vaikutuksiin, ja ydinvoiman kokonaissaldo koko historiansa aikana on edelleen vain tuhansia. Mutta hiilivoima ei tapakaan kauhistuttavin katastrofein. Ja vaikka siihen laskettaisiin ilmastonmuutoksen luonnonkatastrofit, niidenkin vaikutussuhde on riittävän epäselvä, ettei sekään riitä.

Ja onhan vastapuolella muutenkin erittäin iso auktoriteetti sanoa turvallisuusasioista. Mutta edellisestä johtuen tuskin auttaisi, vaikka hankittaisiin ulkopuolinen asiantuntijataho arvioimaan. Toki näin kuuluisi tehdä edes ei-julkisesti.

----------


## Kantokoski

Taitaa suurin osa (juna ja) metropaloista sattunut muualla kuin länsimaissa. Pariisin metropalokin oli vuonna 1903, eikä ole sen jälkeen roihunnut.
Britanniassa on tapahtunut useammin, eikä se toisaalta ole yllätys, kun siellä on yksityisten osakeyhtiöden annettu hoitaa esm. junaliikennettä, eikä valtiollisten tai valtioon kytköksissä olevien (tai muiden vastaavien tahojen, kuten kunta/kaupunki) - kuten Suomessa ja Ranskassa. 




> Olettaen, että olet oikeasti tosissasi tämän kommenttisi kanssa, niin huomautan vain, että kun junat lyhenevät, junien määrä kasvaa, joten palavien junien määrä myös kasvaa. Se kasvaa täsmälleen saman verran kuin yhdessä junassa kuolevien ihmisten määrä pienenee. Kuoleman odotusarvo ei siis ainakaan pienene. Ennemminkin se kasvaa, koska sähkölaitteiston kokonaismäärä kasvaa junien lyhentyessä.


No en minä ehä väittäisi, sillä silloin kun yksi juna posahtaa tunnelissa tuleen, liikenne katkeaa, ja ilmeisesti virtakiskostakin lähtee virta. Eli sinne ei mene seuraavaa junaa palamaan. Eli palavan materiaalin määrä on vähempi. Ja osa ihmisistä jotka olisivat harvalla vuorovälillä menneet pitkään junaan, joka olisi syttynyt palamaan, lyhyiden junien ja lyhyen vuorovälin kanssa osa niistä ihmisistä ovatkin laiturilla turvassa.

----------


## Jykke

> Britanniassa on tapahtunut useammin, eikä se toisaalta ole yllätys, kun siellä on yksityisten osakeyhtiöden annettu hoitaa esm. junaliikennettä, eikä valtiollisten tai valtioon kytköksissä olevien (tai muiden vastaavien tahojen, kuten kunta/kaupunki) - kuten Suomessa ja Ranskassa.


Siis tapahtunut paloja rautateillä vai metrossa? Sinulla on varmaan tilasto joka osoittaisi, että Britanniassa on sattunut kiskoliikenteessä tulipaloja huomattavasti enemmän kilpailulle avaamisen jälkeen?

Itse voin omalta työpaikaltani linja-autopuolelta todeta, että kyllä se kunnallinen, että yksityinenkin dösä palaa ihan yhtä lailla jos on palaakseen. Huollon laiminlyöminen ei oikein sovellu syyksi. Ja miksi yksityinen jättäisi vehkeensä huoltamatta? Palothan tuovat pelkkiä kustannuksia ja huonoa mainetta firmalle.

Itse voisin tähän Brittien (väitettyyn) paloherkkyyteen heittää puhtaan mutuarvauksen, että voisiko palojen syynä olla runsas dieselkaluston käyttö? Vaikuttaisi dieselit sähköjä herkemmin roihahtavan. Mutta mitään tietoa ei tästä tosiaan ole.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli palavan materiaalin määrä on vähempi.


Luitko nyt edes viestiäni? Siinä juuri sanoin, että sillä ei ole merkitystä, että junien palava materiaali vähenee, kun junien kappalemäärä kasvaa saman verran kuin materiaali yhdessä junassa vähenee. Jos metropalojen todennäköisyys on, että juna palaa kerran 10 000 vuoden aikana (heitän tämän hatusta), 100 metrojunalla ajettaessa palaa keskimäärin yksi juna sadassa vuodessa, mutta 200 junalla ajettaessa palaa keskimäärin kaksi. Eli vähemmän kerralla, mutta useammin.

Siis yksinkertaisemmin: palavan materiaalin määrä per juna vähenee, mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä, kun palavan materiaalin kokonaismäärä järjestelmässä ei vähene. Paitsi että se ennemminkin kasvaa, kun sähkölaitteiden kokonaismäärä kasvaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:51 ----------




> Taitaa suurin osa (juna ja) metropaloista sattunut muualla kuin länsimaissa. Pariisin metropalokin oli vuonna 1903, eikä ole sen jälkeen roihunnut.


Älä oleta, että linkkaamani Wikipedian sivulistaus on mikään tilasto aiheesta. Se on vain lista esimerkkejä. Siitä ei voi tehdä mitään päätelmiä siitä, kuinka monta metropaloa länsimaissa on tapahtunut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli vähemmän kerralla, mutta useammin.


Mutta kun onnettomuudet ovat kerrallaan pienempiä, on vaikutus ihmisten mieliin pienempi (kuten itse kirjoitit aiemmin).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta kun onnettomuudet ovat kerrallaan pienempiä, on vaikutus ihmisten mieliin pienempi (kuten itse kirjoitit aiemmin).


Toki, mutta väittäisin ettei suuri yleisö ajattele, että pienempi metrojuna on turvallisempi, kun palaa kerralla vähemmän ihmisiä. Joka tapauksessa puhutaan suuronnettomuudesta ja sellaisesta, joka tapahtuu erittäin harvoin. Tuossa kontekstissa kuitenkin puhuttiin nimenomaan todellisesta riskistä, ei siitä mikä mielikuva siitä on.

----------


## MaZo

> Lainasit viestini. Missä osassa väitin tuollaista tai miten viestisi mitenkään liittyy siihen, mitä sanoin? Enhän väittänyt mitään siitä, kuinka usein metropaloja ylipäätään tapahtuu. Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä, miten se palon todennäköisyys muuttuu, kun junia lyhennetään.


Lainasin viestisi, koska se sattui olemaan viimeinen. Kommentti ei varsinaisest millään tavalla kohdistunut juuri sinun viestiin vaan yleisesti käytyyn keskusteluun kokonaisuutena.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lainasin viestisi, koska se sattui olemaan viimeinen. Kommentti ei varsinaisest millään tavalla kohdistunut juuri sinun viestiin vaan yleisesti käytyyn keskusteluun kokonaisuutena.


Ihan vaan kohteliaasti FYI: http://jlf.fi/f18/6-joukkoliikennefo...nnot/#post2054

On nimittäin tosi hämäävää lainata yhtä viestiä ja sitten vastata ihan muuhun kuin siihen viestiin. Siinä on myös se nappi "Vastaa viestiketjuun", jolla voi suoraan kirjoittaa ilman lainausta. Tai sitten viestikentästä voi poistaa sen lainauksen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko HBL:n jutussa siis joku virhe ja sinulla parempaa tietoa asiasta?


Minulla on ainakin sellaista tietoa että maailmalla ylipäänsä metropalot tai räjähdykset tms ovat hyvin harvinaisia muden joukkoliiennevälineiden (lähinnä polttomoottorikäyttöisten) paloihin verrattuna ja että vain muutamassa metrotulipalossa ovat kaikki kuolleet. Varma sellainen palo sattui Pariisissa 1900-luvun alussa kun metro oli uusi ja käytettiin puisia vaunuja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tätä keskustelua seuratessa tulee sellainen mielikuva, että metrojunat olisivat palopommeja, jotka voivat leimahtaa koska tahansa tappaen välittömästi kaikki matkustajat. Tosin ongelma varmaan poistuisi ulkopuolisella valvonnalla.


Lentoturvallisuuden käytännötkin lienevät aivan turhia, sillä eihän jokainen tai edes joka toinen kone tipahda. Ja onhan putoavista koneista joskus selvinnyt joku hengissäkin, joten eihän lentokoneen putoaminen edes ole vaarallista. Ihan turhaa onkin lentoturvallisuuden ulkopuolinen valvonta. Sitä paitsi vasta sitten kun Venäjällä ryhdyttiin noudattamaan länsimaisia lentoliikenteen käytäntöjä, sielläkin alkoivat onnettomuudet. Neuvostoliitossa ei lento-onnettomuuksia ollut, kun hommat hoidettiin omassa valvonnassa pahojen kapitalistien sotkematta asioita.

Asiallisesti kirjoittaen haluaisin kuulla perustelusi sille, mikä tekee HKL:n metrosta sellaisen, ettei sitä tarvitse valvoa eikä sen tarvitse noudattaa niitä käytäntöjä, joita muut liikennemuodot ja kaikki toiset Euroopan metrot noudattavat.

Jossain viestissä kirjoitettiin, että HKL:n metro on erinomainen, verrattuna esim. Lontoon tai Pariisin metroihin. Mutta kun ei ole mitään perustetta väittää HKL:n metroa mitään muuta metroa turvallisemmaksi, kun onnettomuustilastoja ei edes ole nähtävillä. Ja jos vastuullinen johtaja väittää, että mitään ei ole tapahtunut kohta sen jälkeen kun tuli julki vakava laakerivaurio, niin ei todellakaan vakuuta. Siitäkin tapahtumasta on jo vuosi, missä on raportti, josta selviää, miten vaurio pääsi tapahtumaan ja mitä on tehty sen estämiseksi, ettei samalla tavalla tapahdu uudestaan?

Maailma onkin varmasti väärässä kaikissa turvallisuuskäytännöissä. Onnettomuustutkintakeskus pitää lakkautta, TraFi pitää lakkauttaa, autokatsastus pitää lakkauttaa, rakennusvalvonta pitää lakkauttaa jne. Sillä ulkopuolisesta valvonnasta ei ole mitään hyötyä.




> Varma sellainen palo sattui Pariisissa 1900-luvun alussa kun metro oli uusi ja käytettiin puisia vaunuja.


Pariisin palo ei johtunut puisista vaunuista, vain huonosti suunnitelluista sähkölaitteista.

Antero

----------


## Piirka

> puisia vaunuja


Ei tarvitse mennä kuin Itämerta edemmäs, niin päästään ihailemaan teräsvaunujen kuntoa tulipalojen jäljiltä. Swetramwayn keskustelupalstan säikeessä Minnestråden näkyy tulipalossa pahoin vaurioituneita Cx -vaunuja.

11.3.1955 syttyi C1 2003 palamaan, kun lämmitysvastustusten katkaisija (? kontaktor på svenska) oli sulanut on-asentoon. Sisä- ja ulkokattojen välisessä tilassa sijainnut lämmityslaite syttyi tuleen. Hammarbyn varikon henkilökunta onnistui ajamaan vaunun ulos hallista ja onnistuivat sammuttamaan palon. Palokunta saapui paikalle automaattihälytyksen takia, sammuttamaan vaunuhallin pienen palonalun.

Farstassa tuhopolttaja sytytti rikotun istuintyynyn palamaan yön kynnyksellä 24.9.1972. Pääteasemalla Farsta strandissa kaksi matkustajaa ilmoitti palosta kuljettajalle, joka katkaisi junasta raitisilmapuhalluksen ja ilmoitti tapahtumasta sikäläiseen LOKiin. Hän nappasi mukaansa vaahtosammuttimen, muttei pääsyt perille kuumuudesta johtuen. Hän ei saanut kytkettyä irti palavaa vaunua junan muista vaunuista. Laiturikatoskin syttyi palamaan.

Onni onnettomuuksissa oli, ettei kukaan kuollut tai loukkaantunut näissä kahdessa palossa. Hammarbyhallenin palossa olisi voinut käydä "Trondheimit". Kolme naistyöntekijää, siivojaa, saivat surmansa, kun Dalsengetin ratikkahalli Trondheimissä paloi maan tasalle aamuyöllä 10.10.1956.

----------


## juhanahi

> Asiallisesti kirjoittaen haluaisin kuulla perustelusi sille, mikä tekee HKL:n metrosta sellaisen, ettei sitä tarvitse valvoa eikä sen tarvitse noudattaa niitä käytäntöjä, joita muut liikennemuodot ja kaikki toiset Euroopan metrot noudattavat.


Eikö perusteluksi riitä se, että asianomaiset ulkopuoliset viranomaiset ovat itsekin tähän saakka siunanneet järjestelyn?

----------


## late-

> Se tarkoittaa metropalojen torjumista ja pelastautumisen helpottamista tiettyyn pisteeseen asti, mutta vain tiettyyn pisteeseen. Sen jälkeen ne alkavat hukata rahaa, joka olisi parempi sijoittaa suuremman ihmishenkien määrän pelastamiseen jossakin muualla, esim. tieliikenteessä.


Aivan. Metrojärjestelmä on todennäköisesti nykymuodossaankin niin paljon autoliikennettä turvallisempi vaihtoehto, että autoilijoiden saaminen metroon parantaisi kokonaisturvallisuutta. Jos turvallisuusvaatimusten takia kustannustaso nousee liikaa suhteessa autoliikenteeseen, saatetaan päätyä kokonaisuuden kannalta väärään ratkaisuun. Tämä tietysti olettaen, että metromatkustaminen korvaisi automatkustamista. Näin ei välttämättä ole.

Joka tapauksessa erillinen turvallisuusviranomainen olisi oikea ratkaisu tarvittavan turvallisuustason määrittelyyn kaikilla liikennemuodoilla. Sääntelyn taso voi tietenkin vaihdella tarkoituksenmukaisesti eli viranomainen ei välttämättä tarkasta kaikkea itse, vaan voi vaihtoehtoisesti hyväksyä dokumentoidut toimintatavat ja henkilöt, jotka hoitavat käytännön työn.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aivan. Metrojärjestelmä on todennäköisesti nykymuodossaankin niin paljon autoliikennettä turvallisempi vaihtoehto, että autoilijoiden saaminen metroon parantaisi kokonaisturvallisuutta. -- Tämä tietysti olettaen, että metromatkustaminen korvaisi automatkustamista.


Tosin sama pätee myös bussiliikenteeseen, jota metromatkustaminen varmemmin korvaa. Bussiliikenne lienee automatkustamista jonkin verran turvallisempaa, mutta en osaa sanoa kuinka paljon.

Toki metron turvallisuudessa on sellainen ominaisuus, että todellista kuoleman odotusarvoa on todella vaikea määrittää, koska kvantitatiivista tilastoaineistoa ei oikein ole, ainakaan mistään tietystä metrojärjestelmästä. Vähän niin kuin Concorde oli maailman turvallisin lentokonetyyppi, kunnes yksi putosi tappaen kaikki matkustajat, ja siitä tulikin maailman vaarallisin lentokonetyyppi. Kumpikin lienee melko kaukana totuudesta. Yleisesti ottaen maailman metroja on kuitenkin sen verran paljon, että metromatkustamista voinee sanoa erittäin turvalliseksi, eikä Helsingin metrossa ole nähtävissä mitään merkittävää eroa siinä suhteessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö perusteluksi riitä se, että asianomaiset ulkopuoliset viranomaiset ovat itsekin tähän saakka siunanneet järjestelyn?


Ei, sillä kysymys ei koske byrokratiaa. En kysy, mikä on suomalaisessa hallinnossa sellaista, minkä perusteella HKL:n metroa eivät koske samat hallinnolliset menettelyt kuin muita Euroopan metroja. Vaan kysyn sitä, mikä on HKL:n metrossa sellaista, millä se poikkeaa muista Euroopan metroista niin, ettei sen kanssa tarvitse noudattaa niitä käytäntöjä, joita noudatetaan muiden metrojen kanssa.

Byrokratian historian tiedän itsekin. Voidaan lähteä liikkeelle vaikka ajasta, jolloin sähköraitiotie tuli kaupunkiin, ja ainoa osaaminen asiassa oli Kummer-yhtiöllä. Mutta 1970-luvulla kun Helsinkiin rakennettiin kaupungin omaa rautatietä jota nimitettiin metroksi, aiheesta oli tietoa ja osaamista paljon enemmän muualla kuin kaupungin omassa organisaatiossa tai Valmetilla, joka opetteli tekemään metrojunia. Kun maassa oli jo silloin säädökset yksityisille rautateille, en ymmärrä, millä perusteella metro-nimistä yksityistä rautatietä ei alistettu näihin säädöksiin. Tuntien metroon liittyvän korruption ja muun synkän historian, tulee mieleen, että ehkä Metrotoimistolla oli tarve pitää myös tekniset asiat piilossa muilta. Metrotoimiston olisi esimerkiksi ehkä ollut hankalaa maksaa Valmetille myöhästymissakkoja siitä, ettei kaupunki muka voinut ottaa vastaan valmiita junia, kun junat eivät oikeasti olleet toimituskunnossa. Ulkopuolinen tarkastaja olisi ollut kiusallinen palikka tässäkin väärinkäytöksessä.

Vertailun vuoksi voi todeta, että naapurimaissamme Ruotsissa, Norjassa ja Tanskassa on kussakin vain yksi metro kuten meillä. Silti niissä on metro-organisaatiosta ulkopuolinen valvonta. En ole lukenut LVM:tä tulleita lausuntoja siitä, miksi siellä on joku, joka ei halua puuttua metron valvomattomuuteen. Sen sijaan tiedän kirjoitettuja perusteluita sille, miksi metro pitäisi asettaa lainsäädännön ja valvonnan alaiseksi.

Yksi yksinkertainen peruste ulkoisen valvonnan tarpeelle on siinä, että metro ei vapaaehtoisesti toimi niillä pelisäännöillä joilla muut metrot Euroopassa tai rautatiet Suomessa joutuvat toimimaan. Ei ole julkisia tilastoja eikä onnettomuuksien tutkintaraportteja, ei selvitystä siitä, miten turvallisuus on hallinnassa, eikä organisaatiota, joka täyttää turvallisuushallinnan edellytykset. Mikä siis HKL:n metrossa on sellaista, ettei näitä mitään tarvita?

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Siltaa ei mitoiteta sen mukaan, että se katkeaa, jos mitoituskuorma ylitetään. Katkeamiseen nähden sillan varmuus on moninkertainen mitoituskuormaan nähden. Sillä silta mitoitetaan väsymisen mukaan. Yksinkertaistaen sillan sallittu kuorma on niin suuri, ettei se aiheuta siltaan väsymistä eli hiljalleen etenevää murtumista ja sitten betonin rapautumista (kun on kyse betonisillasta).
> 
> Väsymisen kanssa pienikin kuorman muutos voi merkitä paljon, sillä väsyminen on logaritminen ilmiö. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että esimerkiksi 10 %:n kuorman nousu voi lyhentää sillan kestoajan kymmenesosaan siitä, miten kauan silta kestää ennen kuorman kasvua.
> 
> Antero


Liikennevirastolta näkyykin viime vuonna ilmestyneen julkaisu koskien teräsbetonisten rautatiesiltojen väsymiskestävyyden määrittämistä.

----------


## kompura

> Joo. Täytyy todeta, että Helsingin metro taitaa pärjätä kansainvälisessä turvallisuusvertailussa aika hyvin. Kun matkustaa Lontoon putkitunneleissa tai kulkee Pariisin labyrinttimäisillä metroasemilla, ei voi olla ajattelematta, millaiset seuraukset tulipalolla ja savunmuodostuksella olisi niissä. Helsingissä on sentään avarat tunnelit ja asemat.


Onhan tätä testattu Lontoossa käytännössäkin ja viimeksi kai laajamittaisemmin Lontoon pommi-iskuissa 2005. Pahin isku taisi olla Russel Squaren ja King's Crossin välissä, jossa tuli rumaa jälkeä. Miten (ja miksi) pelastustoimet (epä-?)onnistuivat niiden matkustajien osalta, jotka selvisivät itse pommi-iskusta? Paljonko ahdas tunneli aiheutti lisäuhreja?

80-luvullahan King's Cross:n metroasemalla todettiin tupakointi puisissa liukuportaissa riskialttiiksi toiminnaksi, varsinkin kun portaiden alle kertynyttä mujua ei koskaan siivottu. Tässä yhteydessä havaittiin pitkän, vinon liukuporrastunnelin toimivan lähes ideaalisena kattilan tulipesänä ja hormina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:26 ----------




> Sauri sanoi HBL:ssä, että 1,6 metrin laituri maksaa 10 M enemmän kuin 1,2-metrinen. Voinpa arvata, että valtuustolle olisi kelvannut aivan yhtä hyvin 724 miljoonan budjetti kuin 714 miljoonankin, jos muka tästä oikeasti oli kysymys. Mutta pohditaanpa laiturin leveyden hintaa toisella tavalla, siten kuin liikennehankkeiden kannattavuutta lasketaan.


Miksi ihmeessä metron pelastusjärjestelyt on ylipäänsä ajateltu toteuttaa "piippuhyllyllä" katonrajassa olevalla pelastuslaiturilla? Miksi ei tehdä junan päätyihin ovia, joista ihmiset pääsisivät pelastautumaan tarpeen vaatiessa vaikka rataa pitkin ryömien? Näinhän toimitaan ainakin Lontoon metrossa.

Tästä keskustelusta olen saanut käsityksen, että tunneliin EI ole suunniteltu minkäänlaista sprinker-järjestelmää. Tähänkin on varmaan jotkut rationaaliset syyt, joita maallikko ei voi ymmärtää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi ihmeessä metron pelastusjärjestelyt on ylipäänsä ajateltu toteuttaa "piippuhyllyllä" katonrajassa olevalla pelastuslaiturilla? Miksi ei tehdä junan päätyihin ovia, joista ihmiset pääsisivät pelastautumaan tarpeen vaatiessa vaikka rataa pitkin ryömien? Näinhän toimitaan ainakin Lontoon metrossa.


Koska ei hankita kokonaan uusia junia, joissa olisi päätyovet. Päätyovien ja vaunujen välisten ovien rakentaminen 30 vuotta vanhoihin juniin tulisi kohtuuttoman kalliiksi. Tosiasiassa junien muuttaminen kuljettajattomiksi on jo liian kallista, vaikka sitäkään ei myönnetä.

Mutta on hyvä muistaa, etteivät päätyovetkaan yksin kaikkea ratkaise. Sepelirata ei ole ihmiselle kulkukelpoinen. Monet metroradat on tehty betoniin, jossa on kiskojen välissä sileä lattia ihmisten juostavaksi. Eivätkä päätyovet poista tarvetta vanhojen tunneleiden palo-osastointiin ja ajanmukaisiin poistumisteihin. Niihinkään ei ole ollut halukkuutta.

Antero

----------


## kompura

> Koska ei hankita kokonaan uusia junia, joissa olisi päätyovet. Päätyovien ja vaunujen välisten ovien rakentaminen 30 vuotta vanhoihin juniin tulisi kohtuuttoman kalliiksi. Tosiasiassa junien muuttaminen kuljettajattomiksi on jo liian kallista, vaikka sitäkään ei myönnetä.


Miksipä ei uusita samalla junakalustoa? Länsimetron käynnistyessä vanhat junat alkavat olla 35-vuotiaina aika lähellä kierrätysikää, joten uudelle, modernille ilmeelle alkaisi olla muutenkin tarvetta. Kaikki eivät pidä Brenevin ajan retrotyylistä. 

Jos pelkkä 1.6m -> 1.2m kavennus säästää 10 M, niin koko pelastuslaituri maksanee luokkaa 50 M, ehkä enemmänkin jos tunnelia voisi muutenkin olennaisesti kutistaa. Jos arvaa, että yritys automatisoida vanhat junat on samaa suuruusluokkaa, niin tuossa olisi heti kasassa luokkaa 100M uusien junien ostoon. Samalla saataisiin paremmat pelastusmahdollisuudet myös vanhoihin tunneleihin.    




> Mutta on hyvä muistaa, etteivät päätyovetkaan yksin kaikkea ratkaise. Sepelirata ei ole ihmiselle kulkukelpoinen. Monet metroradat on tehty betoniin, jossa on kiskojen välissä sileä lattia ihmisten juostavaksi. Eivätkä päätyovet poista tarvetta vanhojen tunneleiden palo-osastointiin ja ajanmukaisiin poistumisteihin. Niihinkään ei ole ollut halukkuutta.


Mikä tekee sepeliradasta kulkukelvottoman? Epäilenpä, että varsin moni pitäisi sepelirataakin verraten kulkukelpoisena tilanteen ollessa päällä, jos vaihtoehtona on jäädä käryävään junaan. Mikäpä estäisi asentamasta vaikka nystyrälevyä ratapölkkyjen päälle kulkuväyläksi, jos se on todella tarpeen?

Löysin tuosta Lontoon 2005-iskusta tämmöisen raportin, jossa on ruodittu pelastustoimien sujumista (ja ongelmia): 
http://legacy.london.gov.uk/assembly...uly/report.pdf Ongelmat ovat olleet ennen kaikkea kommunikaatiossa, mikä johti pelastustoimen resurssien kohdistumiseen epäoptimaalisesti. Esim:
"3.57 ... We are not one of the 11 acute hospitals. We are not informed of any incident.
For us, the communication problem was particularly important. We did not have
any, _apart from people hammering on the back door_ and asking for help."
"3.58 Communications between Great Ormond Street and Russell Square station were no
existent, so _medical students acted as runners_ between the two."

Sen sijaan sitä, että metrotunneleista pääsi ulos vain asemilta ei ole nähty lainkaan ongelmana. Kuinka todellinen tämä "ajanmukaisten poistumisteiden" tarve oikein on?

Automaattimetron ystäville suosittelen lukemaan em. raportin 4. luvun, s. 60 alkaen, "Communication from people in authority within the first 15 minutes"
"4.1 ... Those who did receive some form of instruction as to what to do told us of the immense reassurance and relief this provided. Those who received no such instruction or information told us of their fear that perhaps nobody knew they were there, that there might be a fire, that they might be breathing in poisonous fumes, and spoke of their uncertainty about what to do."
"4.2 ... 'When he mentioned this word driver my spirits were lifted, because up to that point I thought I was a goner anyway. I thought we had hit another train. If we hit another train, he is dead; he is finished. We no longer have guards, so we have no guard, no driver, youre stuck down in the tunnel, you have this black smoke pouring in, what do you do?'"

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksipä ei uusita samalla junakalustoa? Länsimetron käynnistyessä vanhat junat alkavat olla 35-vuotiaina aika lähellä kierrätysikää, joten uudelle, modernille ilmeelle alkaisi olla muutenkin tarvetta.


En ole tietenkään oikea henkilö vastaamaan tähän, koska en ole päättänyt asiasta. Mutta arvaan, että yksi syy oli siinä, että 100-sarja oli juuri peruskorjattu, joten ei tuntunut järkevältä panna junia heti romuksi.

Tosin ammattimaisessa ja pitkäjänteisessä toiminnassa olisi tietenkin tehty niin, että peruskorjaus olisi jätetty tekemättä, jos on tiedossa, ettei junia kannatakaan käyttää niin kauan että peruskorjauksen hyöty tulee käytetyksi. Mutta automaattiporukalla taisi olla luulo, ettei junien automatisointi ole kummempi ongelma tai kustannus.

Luulot alkoivat ropista, kun valmistajilta saatiin ensimmäisen tarjouskierroksen tieto ja selvisi, mistä todellisuudessa oli kysymys. Siihen astihan automaattiporukka selitti, ettei esim. tarvita laituriovia eikä muitakaan muutoksia rataan ja asemiin. Mutta tällekin luulemiselle on tietenkin hyvänä selityksenä se, että metrohan oli jo automaattinen ennen avaamistaan 1982. Vaan eihän 2000-luvulla kukaan enää tarjonnut 25 vuotta vanhaa teknologiaa, ja turvallisuusvaatimuksetkin olivat kehittyneet. Turvallisuuskin oli yllätys, joka selvisi vasta 2007 kun Espoon metro suunniteltiin oikeasti.

Toiseksi syyksi arvaan sen, että automatisoinnin alkuperäinen aikataulu oli jotain aivan muuta kuin mikä nyt parhaimmillaan toteutuu  jos toteutuu ollenkaan. Touhu on venynyt ehkä 7 vuotta, mikä on aika paljon verrattuna junien 40 vuoden suunniteltuun käyttöikään.




> Mikä tekee sepeliradasta kulkukelvottoman? Epäilenpä, että varsin moni pitäisi sepelirataakin verraten kulkukelpoisena tilanteen ollessa päällä, jos vaihtoehtona on jäädä käryävään junaan. Mikäpä estäisi asentamasta vaikka nystyrälevyä ratapölkkyjen päälle kulkuväyläksi, jos se on todella tarpeen?


Oletko koskaan kävellyt sepelöidyllä rautatiellä? Raidesepelin raekoko on 510 cm. Ratapölkkyväli ei osu askelpituuteen. Pimeässä on hankala tähdätä askelta osumaan ratapölkyille edes kevyesti juosten. Eivätkä kaikki ratapölkyt kuitenkaan ole paljaina.

Nystyrälevyä tai betonilaattaa voi asettaa raiteen päälle kävelytieksi. Mutta ne on aina pomittava pois, kun raidetta huolletaan. Betonilattialle tehtyä rataahan ei tarvitse koskaa oikoa, koska se ei painu raidesepelin hiertyessä.

Antero

----------


## kompura

> Tosin ammattimaisessa ja pitkäjänteisessä toiminnassa olisi tietenkin tehty niin, että peruskorjaus olisi jätetty tekemättä, jos on tiedossa, ettei junia kannatakaan käyttää niin kauan että peruskorjauksen hyöty tulee käytetyksi. Mutta automaattiporukalla taisi olla luulo, ettei junien automatisointi ole kummempi ongelma tai kustannus.


Minusta on jotenkin kiusallista, että näistä pk-seudun raidehankkeista ei oikein välity kuva ammattimaisesta ja pitkäjänteisestä toiminnasta. Päätetään, että tehdään yhtä ja toista usein uskomusten varassa, ja se sitten maksaa mitä tuleekaan maksamaan ja sadatkin miljoonat näyttävät olevan pikkurahoja. 

Onko esimerkiksi evakuointijärjestelyistä tehty seikkaperäistä kustannus- ja toimivuusvertailua: uudet junat päätyevakuonnilla, verraten ahdas tunneli, ja poistumistieksi kelvollinen rata vs. väljä tunneli, piippuhyllyevakuointi ja osittain vanhat junat?

Lontoon Crossrailissa on valittu kokonaan erilainen strategia tulipalojen suhteen: palavan junan jääminen tunneliin estetään ja juna evakuoidaan asemalla. "_The design philosophy behind protecting passengers on Crossrail is to avoid an incident train being stranded in the tunnels. As well as being engineered to be fire resistant, trains must be kept moving so that the incident can be managed in the nearest station. The maximum travel time between all stations is three minutes._" http://www.railway-technology.com/features/feature53936

Paljonko periaate tunnelissa palavan junan evakuoinnista nostaa Kehäradan/Länsimetron/Pisaran kustannuksia?




> Nystyrälevyä tai betonilaattaa voi asettaa raiteen päälle kävelytieksi. Mutta ne on aina pomittava pois, kun raidetta huolletaan. Betonilattialle tehtyä rataahan ei tarvitse koskaa oikoa, koska se ei painu raidesepelin hiertyessä.


...eli radan käyttämiseen evakuointiväylänä on ihan toimivia ja testattuja keinoja. Junanhan voi joutua evakuoimaan tunnelissa esim. teknisen vian vuoksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta on jotenkin kiusallista, että näistä pk-seudun raidehankkeista ei oikein välity kuva ammattimaisesta ja pitkäjänteisestä toiminnasta. Päätetään, että tehdään yhtä ja toista usein uskomusten varassa, ja se sitten maksaa mitä tuleekaan maksamaan ja sadatkin miljoonat näyttävät olevan pikkurahoja.


Niinpä.




> Onko esimerkiksi evakuointijärjestelyistä tehty seikkaperäistä kustannus- ja toimivuusvertailua: uudet junat päätyevakuonnilla, verraten ahdas tunneli, ja poistumistieksi kelvollinen rata vs. väljä tunneli, piippuhyllyevakuointi ja osittain vanhat junat?


Jälleen en ole oikea henkilö vastaamaan, kun en ole näistä asioista vastuussa. Mutta hyvän hallinnon ja avoimen julkisuuden perusteella kaikki selvitykset pitäisi olla tehtynä ja saatavissa HKL:stä.

Sen materiaalin perusteella, josta tiedän, tällaisia selvityksiä ei ole tehty. Vuorovälin tihentämisen vaikutusta evakuoitavuuteen on tutkittu tilanteissa, joissa junia on enemmän kuin asemia. Niiden perusteella ajatus on, että kuljettajattomassa ajossa tietyiltä asemilta hyppää junaan kuljettaja, joka ajaa junan vanhassa tunnelissa poistumiskuilun kohdalle ja juna evakuiodaan siinä. Ei siis sillä asemalla, josta kuljettaja nousee junaan. Tällaisten selvitysten jälkeen HKL on todennut, ettei sen käsityksen mukaan vanhojen tunneleiden järjestelyitä tarvitse muuttaa.




> Paljonko periaate tunnelissa palavan junan evakuoinnista nostaa Kehäradan/Länsimetron/Pisaran kustannuksia?


Kehäradan ja Pisaran kanssa tilanne on toinen kuin metron kanssa, koska rautateillä on ilmajohto ja rautateillä EU-määräys tunneliturvallisuudesta on, että junan tulee kestää palamista niin, että se ajetaan tunnelista pois. HKL:n lähtökohta on, ettei junaliikenteen määräyksiä tarvitse noudattaa, ja junia on niin monta, ettei joka junaa voi ajaa ulos tunnelista vaan ne evakuoidaan tunnelissa. Ja virtakiskosta pannaan virta pois kun ihmisiä on tunnelissa, joten ei silloin juna voikaan liikkua.

Tosin aikaisemmin vakuutettiin, että juna ajetaan aina asemalle, vaikka vuoroväli oli lyhyempi kuin pisin tunnelin ajoaika. Ilmeisesti vasta 2011 tehtyjen simulointien jälkeen HKL:ssä uskottiin, ettei kaikkia junia voi ajaa asemille, jos vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin tunnelin ajoaika.




> ...eli radan käyttämiseen evakuointiväylänä on ihan toimivia ja testattuja keinoja. Junanhan voi joutua evakuoimaan tunnelissa esim. teknisen vian vuoksi.


Minulla ei ole selvää kuvaa siitä, mikä on metron tunneliturvallisuuden tilanne ja suunnitelma. Tästähän Siemens ja HKL ovat myös riidelleet keskenään. Kuitenkin on niin, että vaikka juna kestää tietyn ajan tulipaloa jotta se voidaan ajaa tunnelista asemalle, se ei silti poista tarvetta kyetä evakuoimaan myös tunnelissa. Sillä ei tulipalo ole ainoa riski. Tulipalo voi olla vain seuraus vahingosta, jonka vuoksi juna jää tunneliin. Akselin katkeaminen, suistuminen, moottori- ja voimansiirtovika, ohjauslaitevika, virroitinvika jne. aiheuttavat kaikki sen, että juna ei omin voimin aja mihinkään ainakaan välittömästi.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Lontoon Crossrailissa on valittu kokonaan erilainen strategia tulipalojen suhteen: palavan junan jääminen tunneliin estetään ja juna evakuoidaan asemalla.


Tietääkseni kaikessa tunneliraideliikenteessä periaate on, että juna ajetaan seuraavalle asemalle, jos mitenkään mahdollista. Periaate pätee jopa palavaan junaan. Aina junaa ei kuitenkaan ole mahdollista ajaa seuraavalle asemalle. Tunnelissa evakuoimiseenkin on siis varauduttava.

----------


## kompura

> Tietääkseni kaikessa tunneliraideliikenteessä periaate on, että juna ajetaan seuraavalle asemalle, jos mitenkään mahdollista. Periaate pätee jopa palavaan junaan. Aina junaa ei kuitenkaan ole mahdollista ajaa seuraavalle asemalle. Tunnelissa evakuoimiseenkin on siis varauduttava.


Miten asiaa ajatellaan Lontoon Crossrailissa? Ainakin pikaisen tutustumisen perusteella näyttäisi siltä, että palavan junan evakuointiin tunnelissa ei varauduttaisi. Siihen kai pitää varautua, että juna voidaan joutua evakuoimaan tunnelissa jonkin vian vuoksi mutta ilman samanaikaista tulipaloa.

Argumentaatio näyttäisi menevän suunnilleen niin, että 1) sähköjunien palot ovat erittäin harvinaisia 2) varmistamalla junan järjestelmien virransyöttö ja asianmukainen ilmastointi estetään, että palamaan syttynyt juna joutuisi pysähtymään tunneliin -> ei tarvitse varautua palavan junan evakuointiin tunnelissa. Mikä junassa ylipäänsä voi palaa niin, että ajoa ei voi jatkaa?

Esim. tässä paperissa tutkitaan numeerisesti palon leviämistä junassa: http://cob.teamspace.nl/Gedeelde%20d...en/16_Ting.pdf Ainakaan junassa palamaan syttyvät matkalaukut eivät näytä saavan vakavaa vaaraa aikaiseksi ennen kuin juna pääsee seuraavalle asemalle.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksipä ei uusita samalla junakalustoa? Länsimetron käynnistyessä vanhat junat alkavat olla 35-vuotiaina aika lähellä kierrätysikää, joten uudelle, modernille ilmeelle alkaisi olla muutenkin tarvetta. Kaikki eivät pidä Brenevin ajan retrotyylistä.


En ymmärrä, miten voit liittää Helsingin metron ja "Brenevin ajan retrotyylin" toisiinsa. Okei, Brenev oli tuolloin Neuvostoliiton pääsihteerinä, mutta miten se tähän liittyy? Puhutaanko 30 vuoden päästä Transtech-vaunuista Putinin ajan retrotyylinä? 

Kyseessä on kuitenkin kahden suomalaisen huippumuotoilijan suunnittelema laite, joka oli syntyajankohtanaan suorastaan hämmentävän futuristinen, kun samaan aikaan Valmet puski pihalle kolhoja nivelraitiovaunuja ja sähkömoottorijunia. Mielestäni sen muotoilu on kestänyt 70-lukulaiseksi hämmästyttävän hyvin aikaa ja maailma on täynnä kaupunkeja, joiden saman ikäiset vaunut näyttävät suorastaan antiikkisilta.

Tämän filmin kontrasti maanpäällisen ja -alaisen maailman välillä on minusta huikea, kuin siirtymä tunkkaiselta vuosikymmeneltä uudelle vuosituhannelle:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tosin aikaisemmin vakuutettiin, että juna ajetaan aina asemalle, vaikka vuoroväli oli lyhyempi kuin pisin tunnelin ajoaika. Ilmeisesti vasta 2011 tehtyjen simulointien jälkeen HKL:ssä uskottiin, ettei kaikkia junia voi ajaa asemille, jos vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin tunnelin ajoaika.


Jos tulipalo alkaa yhdessä junassa, sitä edeltävät junat tietystikään eivät jää seuraavalle asemalle vaan ajavat sitä seuraavalle, jotta se onnettomuusjuna mahtuu sille seuraavalle asemalleen. Ja jos asemalle mahtuminen on ongelma, asemaahan voidaan aika halvalla pidentää evakuointitarkoituksiin. Kääntöpaikkavaihteet estävät tämän asemien länsipäässä monessa paikassa, mutta evakuointihan voidaan silti järjestää aseman itäpäähän tehdylle pidennykselle. Automaattimetrollahan junat voidaan ajaa toisiinsa kiinni ihan turvallisesti. Jos nopeuden takia onnettomuusjuna on tärkeää ajaa täydellä vauhdilla asemalle, ajetaan sitten se asemalla tiellä oleva juna hitaasti kiinni seuraavan aseman junaan.

Mutta on toki selvää, että evakuointimahdollisuus tunnelista pitää olla. Mutta ei tuo asemille mahtuminen pitäisi mikään oikea ongelma olla, jos vain hätäproseduurit tehdään kunnollisiksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:11 ----------




> Kyseessä on kuitenkin kahden suomalaisen huippumuotoilijan suunnittelema laite, joka oli syntyajankohtanaan suorastaan hämmentävän futuristinen, kun samaan aikaan Valmet puski pihalle kolhoja nivelraitiovaunuja ja sähkömoottorijunia. Mielestäni sen muotoilu on kestänyt 70-lukulaiseksi hämmästyttävän hyvin aikaa ja maailma on täynnä kaupunkeja, joiden saman ikäiset vaunut näyttävät suorastaan antiikkisilta.


Tämä on kyllä täysin totta. Metrojunan muotoilu menee ihan samaan sarjaan Futuro-talojen ja aikansa 007-leffojen kanssa. Se on tosiaan hämmentävän hyvännäköistä designia, kun siitä irrottaa päältä sen, että se näyttää niin 70-luvulta kuin vain voi. Suomessa siitä toki syntyy helposti sellainen ajatusvirhe, että se liittyy aina neuvostoliittolaisuuteen. Mutta neuvostoliittolainen design on ihan erilaista.

Ja kun tosiaan vertaa vaikka Tukholman tai Lontoon vanhempiin sarjoihin tai meikäläisiin sähkiksiin, niin muotoilu on kyllä todella hyvää. Ja ne oranssit muovipenkitkin edustavat juuri sitä harkittua kokonaisuutta. Sääli, ettei tällaista muotoiluosaamista tullut transuihin. Ne ovat ihan hyvän näköisiä, mutteivät mitenkään omaleimaisia. Mutta niinhän nykyään kaikki autotkin näyttävät samanlaisilta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tulipalo alkaa yhdessä junassa, sitä edeltävät junat tietystikään eivät jää seuraavalle asemalle vaan ajavat sitä seuraavalle, jotta se onnettomuusjuna mahtuu sille seuraavalle asemalleen.


Silloin kun junia on enemmän kun asemia, ei ole sitä seuraavaa asemaa. Eikä voi noudattaa periaatetta siitä, että tunneliin lähdetään vasta sitten kun rata on vapaa seuraavalle asemalle. Tämä on tunneliliikenteen turvallisuuden ykkösperiaate, jota ei haluta noudattaa, koska automatisointi on tärkeämpi asia kuin turvallisuus. Minusta tämä asia on periaatteena helppo ymmärtää muutenkin, mutta myös simulointi osoittaa, ettei kaikkia junia voi ajaa asemalla. Turvallisuusarvio taas ei voi perustua siihen, että esim. palaa voivat vain ne junat, jotka osuvat asemien kohdalle.




> Automaattimetrollahan junat voidaan ajaa toisiinsa kiinni ihan turvallisesti. Jos nopeuden takia onnettomuusjuna on tärkeää ajaa täydellä vauhdilla asemalle, ajetaan sitten se asemalla tiellä oleva juna hitaasti kiinni seuraavan aseman junaan.


Ilmeisestikään junia ei voi automaattisesti ajaa toisiinsa kiinni, koska on päädytty siihen, että lähelle ajamiseen tarvitaan kuljettaja. En tunne yksityiskohtia kylliksi, jotta osaisin selittä, miksi. Varmaankin johtuu hankittavan laitteiston ominaisuuksista. Mutta luultavasti myös siitä, että kuten kaikissa automaattijärjestelmissä, kuljettajaton metrokin osaa tehdä automaattisesti vain ennalta ohjelmoituja asioita. Häiriöiden ja katastrofien ennalta ohjelmointi on vähintään erittäin vaativaa tai mahdotonta, joten yllättäviin tilanteisiin tarvitaan ihminen, jolla on luovuutta.

Toinen tekijä on aika. Kaikenlaisia järjestelyitä voidaan tehdä jos aikaa on rajattomasti, mutta hätätilanteessa aika on kriittinen tekijä. Jos kahdessa minuutissa pitäisi päästä turvaan, siinä ajassa ei ryhdytä vekslailemaan ja tyhjentämään junia edestä tai takaa. Paras keino on voida ajaa edessä olevalle asemalle saman tien. Siis pysähtymättä välillä pohtimaan, mitä tehdään, ja sitten kiihdyttämättä tai suuntaa vaihtamatta. Siksi on turvallisuusperiaate siitä, että tunneliin lähdetään vasta kun rata on vapaa seuraavalle asemalle.




> Metrojunan muotoilu menee ihan samaan sarjaan Futuro-talojen ja aikansa 007-leffojen kanssa. Se on tosiaan hämmentävän hyvännäköistä designia, kun siitä irrottaa päältä sen, että se näyttää niin 70-luvulta kuin vain voi.


Kauneus on katsojan silmissä. Minulle tuo 1980-luvun video toi mieleen ajatuksen, että tosiaan, noin vanhanaikaista metron design on. Videolla näkyvä muoti ja ajoneuvot näyttävät tietenkin vanhanaikaisilta, koska niitä ei näe nykyään. Mutta rakennukset tai metro ja sen design eivät silmissämme vanhene, koska niiden tilalle ei ole tullut uutta ja nykyaikaista muotoilua. 200-sarjan junat tekivät 100-sarjan vanhan näköiseksi. Variotram teki Valmetit vanhan näköisiksi, ihan kuten Valmetit aikanaan tekivät 4-akseliset VTS:t ja Kariat vanhan näköisiksi. Mutta mitä ajatellaan mannheimilaisista? 1950-luvun designia, joka tuli uutena Helsinkiin 2000-luvulla?

Jos meillä olisi nykyaikaisia ratikoita nurmiratoineen, moderneine pysäkkeineen (siis ei ainoastaan mainostoimiston halpoja bulkkikatoksia) ja tietenkin vaunujen muotoiluineen, pitäisimme metroa ja sen 1970-luvun muotokieltä sekä värejä kuin myös koko maan alle kaivautumisen ideaa menneisyyden jäänteenä. Mutta ehkä juuri siksi tämä moderni joukkoliikenne onkin pidetty kaupungistamme poissa. Kruununjalokivi ei saa himmetä!  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Silloin kun junia on enemmän kun asemia, ei ole sitä seuraavaa asemaa.


Onhan. Se seuraava asema on olemassa heti kun päätetään ettei se seuraava juna pysähdy sillä. Se seuraava juna menee sitä seuraavalle asemalle.




> Eikä voi noudattaa periaatetta siitä, että tunneliin lähdetään vasta sitten kun rata on vapaa seuraavalle asemalle.


Kun näinhän nyt ei tulla kuitenkaan tekemään, kuten jo itse sanoit, niin yllä kirjoittamallani tavalla voidaan toimia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:52 ----------




> Jos kahdessa minuutissa pitäisi päästä turvaan, siinä ajassa ei ryhdytä vekslailemaan ja tyhjentämään junia edestä tai takaa. Paras keino on voida ajaa edessä olevalle asemalle saman tien. Siis pysähtymättä välillä pohtimaan, mitä tehdään, ja sitten kiihdyttämättä tai suuntaa vaihtamatta.


En puhunut pysäyttämisestä enkä varsinkaan suunnan vaihtamisesta. Automaattimetroon tällaiset hätäproseduurit totta kai ohjelmoidaan niin, että ne tapahtuvat ilman sekunninkaan viivettä. Ainoa muutos, mikä tästä seuraa, on se että jokin juna saattaa ajaa jonkin aseman ohi pysähtymättä. Näin toki tekee vain sellainen juna, jolla ei ole kahden minuutin kiirettä päästä turvaan ja samalla tekee tilaa sille, jolla on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:52 ----------




> Siksi on turvallisuusperiaate siitä, että tunneliin lähdetään vasta kun rata on vapaa seuraavalle asemalle.


Ei ole kovin paljon vähemmän turvallista, jos täysin turvallinen juna tekee tilaa pulassa olevalle täysin turvallisella nopeudella ja etäisyydellä seuraavasta. Ja joka tapauksessahan nyt on varauduttu siihen tunnelista pelastamiseen. Juna, joka ei ole pulassa, voidaan helposti ja kiireettä pelastaa sieltä tunnelinkin kautta. Se kuitenkin voi olla esimerkiksi juna, joka on onnettomuusjunaa edellä kolmen junan verran. Se on jo noin viiden kilometrin päässä onnettomuuspaikasta.

Ja jos onnettomuusjunan perässä tulee juna, joka on jo samalla tunneliosuudella seuraavan kanssa, niin senhän toki voi peruuttaa tunnelista edelliselle asemalle. Automaatillahan suunnanvaihto kestää hätäjarrutuksen ja normaalin kiihdytyksen verran. Automaatin hätäproseduuri toki toimii välittömästi niin, ettei perässä tulevia junia liikuteta tukkimaan peruuttavan tilaa. Tällöinhän voidaan tarvittaessa peruuttaa vaikka kolme junaa edelliselle asemalle ja se neljäs, taas viiden kilometrin päässä, evakuioida kiireettä tunnelin kautta. Tai sitten asemalta heti kun se kolmas on evakuoitu asemalle.

Edelleenkin, automaatti vain ohjelmoidaan tekemään tällainen hätäproseduuri, joka ajaa junat turvaan.

----------


## late-

> Edelleenkin, automaatti vain ohjelmoidaan tekemään tällainen hätäproseduuri, joka ajaa junat turvaan.


Jonkinmoista haastetta tulee siitä, että osa junista voi jo olla asemilla. Niitä ei siis voi liikuttaa heti pois alta, vaan matkustajat pitää ensin vaihtaa. Oikeaoppisesti nämä junat pitäisi itse asiassa tyhjentää, mutta tyhjentäminen vienee pidemmän ajan. 

Periaate on minusta silti oikea. Eikä metroa nytkään tietääkseni ajeta niin, että tunneli olisi aina edessä vapaa koko matkan seuraavalle asemalle. Vai mitä Ruoholahteen tullessa oikein usein odotellaan? Edessä oleva laituri ei ainakaan ole lähdettäessä vapaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jonkinmoista haastetta tulee siitä, että osa junista voi jo olla asemilla. Niitä ei siis voi liikuttaa heti pois alta, vaan matkustajat pitää ensin vaihtaa. Oikeaoppisesti nämä junat pitäisi itse asiassa tyhjentää, mutta tyhjentäminen vienee pidemmän ajan.


Kysymys on, kuinka paljon pidemmän. Vuorovälin ollessa kaksi minuuttia on siihen ainakin se kaksi minuuttia aikaa. Siinä ajassa kyllä tyhjenee ruuhka-ajan junat rautatieasemallakin, ja metrossa on ovia per junametri noin kaksinkertaisesti, ja ilman portaita.

----------


## kompura

> Mutta on toki selvää, että evakuointimahdollisuus tunnelista pitää olla. Mutta ei tuo asemille mahtuminen pitäisi mikään oikea ongelma olla, jos vain hätäproseduurit tehdään kunnollisiksi.


Olen samaa mieltä. Ei KAIKKIA junia tarvitse saada asemalle samanaikaisesti vaan riittää, että palava juna pääsee asemalle esteettä. Crossrailissa puhutaan max. kolmen minuutin asemavälistä, joten ilmeisesti junat on tarkoitus suunnitella niin, että kolmessa minuutissa olot junassa eivät kehity sietämättömiksi. 

Kolmen minuutin luulisi riittävän siihen, että seuraavalla asemalla seisova juna saa ovensa kiinni, pääsee jatkamaan matkaa, ja asemalla oleville ihmisille annetaan poistumiskäsky.

Kuinka usein sähköjunat tapaavat syttyä palamaan (varsinkin tunnelissa), ja miten tavallista on, että ajoa ei voida jatkaa seuraavalle asemalle?




> Tämä on kyllä täysin totta. Metrojunan muotoilu menee ihan samaan sarjaan Futuro-talojen ja aikansa 007-leffojen kanssa. Se on tosiaan hämmentävän hyvännäköistä designia, kun siitä irrottaa päältä sen, että se näyttää niin 70-luvulta kuin vain voi. Suomessa siitä toki syntyy helposti sellainen ajatusvirhe, että se liittyy aina neuvostoliittolaisuuteen. Mutta neuvostoliittolainen design on ihan erilaista.


Voi olla että kyse on 70-luvun itään rähmällään olosta aiheutuvasta ajatusvirheestä - vai onko sittenkään? Vaikka suunnittelu on kieltämättä hyvin futuristista, niin Valmetilla kai uskottiin/toivottiin/unelmoitiin metrosta vientituotetta. Onko sisustus siis suunniteltu enemmän lännen suurkaupunkien pankkiireja vai itäblokin työmuurahaisia kuljettamaan? 
Eikö kapoisille muovipenkeille ajateltu mahtuvan kolme matkustajaa? Ei siitä oikein mihinkään pääse, että minusta sisustus heijastelee aika pitkälle käytännöllistä reaalisosialismia. Kapinoivat helsinkiläiset vain eivät suostu penkeille kuin kaksin.  :Biggrin: 

IMHO, vaunujen sisustus pitäisi suunnitella niin, että se voitaisiin verraten helposti uusia kokonaan (ainakin uudet penkit ja seinäpaneelit) n. 10 vuoden välein. Silloin sisustuksen ilme pysyisi tuoreena koko kaluston käyttöiän.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:36 ----------




> Jonkinmoista haastetta tulee siitä, että osa junista voi jo olla asemilla. Niitä ei siis voi liikuttaa heti pois alta, vaan matkustajat pitää ensin vaihtaa. Oikeaoppisesti nämä junat pitäisi itse asiassa tyhjentää, mutta tyhjentäminen vienee pidemmän ajan.


Onko palavan junan edessä olevia junia edes välttämätöntä evakuoida? Nehän voisivat jatkaa matkaansa jotakuinkin normaalisti. Varsinainen evakuointitarve koskisi junia, jotka ovat palavan junan takana tai tulossa vastakkaisesta suunnasta asemalle, jolle palava juna pysäytetään. 

Palavan junan takaa voisi joutua peruuttamaan yhden junan edelliselle asemalle. Vastakkaisesta suunnasta junan pitäisi joko ajaa pysähtymättä aseman ohi tai palata edelliselle asemalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei siitä oikein mihinkään pääse, että minusta sisustus heijastelee aika pitkälle käytännöllistä reaalisosialismia.


Helsingin metron sisustus ei mitenkään poikkea minkään suurkaupungin metron sisustuksesta. Yhtä lailla niissäkin sen sanelee käytännön syyt: siivouksen helppous, halpuus ja kestävyys. Sopii täysin ajan henkeen, että kokomuovinen penkki katsotaan ennemminkin laadukaammaksi kuin kangaspäällysteinen.

Neuvostoliittolaisessa hengessä penkit olisivat puuta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:23 ----------




> Onko palavan junan edessä olevia junia edes välttämätöntä evakuoida? Nehän voisivat jatkaa matkaansa jotakuinkin normaalisti.


On, koska metroliikenne ei voi jatkua normaalisti, kun sähköt katkaistaan pelastustöitä varten. Eivätkä kaikki junat mahdu kääntöraiteelle muutenkaan varastoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onhan. Se seuraava asema on olemassa heti kun päätetään ettei se seuraava juna pysähdy sillä. Se seuraava juna menee sitä seuraavalle asemalle.


Nokun ei ole.  :Smile:  Metrojunien jono on ketju, jossa ongelmajuna (palava tai muuten rikkinäinen) on yksi lenkki. Jos ongelmajunan edestä panet ketjun poikki ja alat työntää, niin työnnät sitä ongelmajunaa takaapäin. Viimeinen sitä seuraava juna kun on se juna, joka on ongelmajunan takana.




> Automaattimetroon tällaiset hätäproseduurit totta kai ohjelmoidaan niin, että ne tapahtuvat ilman sekunninkaan viivettä.


Voinet kysyä HKL:stä, miksi automaattimetroon tarvitaan ongelmatilanteisiin kuljettaja. Minun tulkintani siitä tarpeesta on, että automaatti on tosiaankin vain automaattisesti toimiva normaaliliikenne. Poikkeustilanteet hoidetaan käsipelillä. Ja siihen ei riitä valvomossa henkilökuntaa. Tämä voi olla Siemensin järjestelmän ominaisuus, kustannuskysymys tai sitten ei, en tiedä.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Muotoilun osalta vertailua voisi tehdä takuuvarmasti länsimaista 60-luvun futurismia edustaneisiin San Franciscon lahden alueen BARTiin ja Washington DC:n metroon. Sikäläisten junien muotoilu ei ole ainakaan tyylikkäämmin vanhentunut kuin Helsingin M100-sarja, tosin korjaaminenkin on tainnut olla heikompaa. BARTin junissa on pehmustetut penkit, jotka näyttävät perin nuhjuisilta kun verhoilun uusiminen on jätetty väliin. Washington DC:n asema-arkkitehtuuri taitaa kestää aikaa tästä joukosta parhaiten.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Viimeinen sitä seuraava juna kun on se juna, joka on ongelmajunan takana.


Kun puhuin seuraavasta junasta, tarkoitin seuraavaa ongelmajunan edessä olevaa junaa. Eli ongelmajunaa edeltävä juna ajaa seuraavalle asemalle, sitä edeltävä juna sitä seuraavalle. Ongelmajunan takana tuleva juna jää edelliselle asemalle. Jos se on jo ehtinyt tunneliin, se täytyy peruuttaa edelliselle asemalle. Jos edelliselle asemalle on jo tulossa juna, se peruuttaa sitä edelliselle asemalle. Kuten sanoin, automaattimetrossa suunnanvaihto kestää hätäjarrutuksen ja normaalin kiihdytyksen verran.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:04 ----------




> Voinet kysyä HKL:stä, miksi automaattimetroon tarvitaan ongelmatilanteisiin kuljettaja. Minun tulkintani siitä tarpeesta on, että automaatti on tosiaankin vain automaattisesti toimiva normaaliliikenne. Poikkeustilanteet hoidetaan käsipelillä. Ja siihen ei riitä valvomossa henkilökuntaa. Tämä voi olla Siemensin järjestelmän ominaisuus, kustannuskysymys tai sitten ei, en tiedä.


Se olisi kovin outoa, kun ongelmatilanteessa nimenomaan automaatti pystyy handlaamaan junien ajamisen turvalliseen paikkaan salamannopeasti. Minusta se on vieläpä vähimmäisvaatimus automaattiselle toiminnalle: vikatilanteessa sen pitää osata "sammua" turvallisesti. Hätäproseduuri ei todellakaan ole mikään monimutkainen juttu normaaliajoon verrattuna. Senhän täytyy vain osata raivata tilaa riittävän nopealle evakuoinnille siellä, missä se on tärkeää, ja muut junat vain ajaa normaalisti seuraavalle asemalle. Onhan automaattimetroissa tyypillisesti ja käsittääkseni Helsinkiinkin puhuttu joustavaa vuorovälin säätymistä ja junien käyttöönottoa. Jos se sen osaa, niin miksei sitten evakuointiakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:04 ----------




> Nokun ei ole.  Metrojunien jono on ketju, jossa ongelmajuna (palava tai muuten rikkinäinen) on yksi lenkki. Jos ongelmajunan edestä panet ketjun poikki ja alat työntää, niin työnnät sitä ongelmajunaa takaapäin. Viimeinen sitä seuraava juna kun on se juna, joka on ongelmajunan takana.


Vai tarkoitatko sitä, että kun mennään rata molempiin suuntiin ympäri, päädytään takaisin siihen, mistä ollaan lähdetty? Mutta näinhän ei tietenkään käy, koska onnettomuudessa tuskin koko 30 km pitkä rata on vaara-aluetta. Kuten jo sanoin, turvallisen matkan päässä niitä metrojunia sitten pysäytetään tunneliin, joko odottamaan evakuointia aseman kautta tai sitten tyhjentämään pelastuslaiturille. Eli tilaa raivataan vain muutama juna ongelmajunan edestä ja takaa, ja loput sitten kasataan miten parhaaksi nähdään. Sehän voidaan hoitaa vaikka käsipelillä, koska kiirettä ei niillä junilla ole.

----------


## juhanahi

Perusperiaate nyt ja tulevaisuudessa on tosiaankin ehdottomasti se, että palava tai muusta syystä ongelmissa oleva juna pyritään ajamaan seuraavalle asemalle. Tunnelissa evakuoiminen on aina viimeinen vaihtoehto.

Muistetaanpa myös edelleen, että junat itsessään eivät ole mitään palopommeja. Niissä ei ole materiaaleja jotka syttyisivät ja palaisivat helposti. Sähköpalon mahdollisuutta ei tietenkään koskaan voi sulkea pois, tosin niille ominaista on se, että virran katkeaminen/katkaiseminen saattaa jopa pitkälti riittää tilanteen laukaisemiseksi. Virroittimien lasku eli ajojännitteen katkaiseminen ei myöskään poissulje sitä, etteikö juna voisi rullata seuraavalle asemalle, jos vain vauhti ja ratageometria sen sallivat. Miten tämä mahdollisuus tullaan toteuttamaan automaattimetrossa, sitä en tiedä.

Muut mahdolliset palonalun syttymissyyt liittyvätkin sitten oikeastaan siihen, mitä matkustajat päällään tai mukanaan junaan tuovat. Se, että junien alumiinikori rupeaa palamaan iloisesti, kuten nettikeskusteluissa usein toistetaan, ei ihan tuosta vaan helpolla tapahdu.






> Edelleenkin, automaatti vain ohjelmoidaan tekemään tällainen hätäproseduuri, joka ajaa junat turvaan.


En tunne automaatiotekniikkaa kovin hyvin, mutta veikkaisiin että yksi iso ongelma luotettavien hätäproseduurien toteuttamisessa on eräs automaattimetron kaltaisten järjestelmien perusperiaatteista: fail safe. Nähdäkseni on melko kestämätön tilanne, että automaatti voisi tuosta noin vaan ryhtyä ajamaan junia hätäproseduurilla jos tietyt välttämättömät valvonnat ja ehdot eivät täyty. Eikä mielestäni voi lainkaan poissulkea sitä, etteikö esimerkiksi sähköpalon alku voisi hyvinkin aiheuttaa sellaisia ilmaisuja tai niiden puutteita, että juna fail safe -ideologian mukaisesti pysähtyy. Tiettyyn rajaan asti varmaan eri asteisia ohituksia voidaan automaattimetrossakin tehdä hätätilanteissa, mutta silloin roolissa on kyllä ajatteleva ihminen eikä ohjelmoitu proseduuri.

Tai entä jos vaikka junan ja ratalaitteiden välinen tiedonsiirto lakkaakin joko jostain mekaanisesta tai sähköisestä syystä toimimasta? Entä jos liikennetilanne on jo valmiiksi ollut sellainen, että juna on tiheässä liikenteessä joutunut ajamaan hiljaa ja vaikkapa viasta aiheutuvan liian suuren virran vuoksi sähkönsyöttöasema katkaisee sähköt? Jos liike-energia ei riitä, siinä ei paljoa rullailla, vaikka automaattijärjestelmä sen mahdollistaisikin ja olisi tilanteessa täydessä toimintakunnossa. Entä jos tulee vaikka vaihdevika, kuten Kampissa tänään, eikä vaihteen asentoa saada valvottua? Entä jos seuraavalla asemalla olevaan junaan tai laiturioveen tuleekin ovivika, kun juna täytyisi saada pois tunnelista asemalle pyrkivän edestä? 

Skenaarioita on vaikka kuinka ja todennäköisyydet tietysti pieniä. Mutta kyllä poikkeustilanteista puhuttaessa pitää tiettyyn rajaan asti varautua siihen, että tekniset laitteet eivät toimi kuten ne normaalitilanteessa toimisivat. Luotan kyllä siihen, että automaattijärjestelmästä saadaan junaturvallisuuden kannalta moitteeton, mutta siinäpä se yksi iso riski ja varmasti tulevina vuosina paljon harmittomia häiriötilanteita aiheuttava tekijä juuri piileekin: liikenteestä tulee "liian turvallista" ja junat seisovat, jos ja kun monimutkaisessa järjestelmässä erinäisiä häiriöitä tulee ja menee. Mietitäänpä vaan vaikkapa ovivikojen määrää tulevaisuudessa; nyt niitä sattuu juniin yksi silloin, toinen tällöin. Jatkossa ovia on tuplasti laituriovien myötä... Entä ovivikoja? 

Eli kyllä junan evakuoimiseen tunnelissa tulee varutua, vaikka sitä tilannetta toki pyritäänkin välttämään. 

Käsitykseni on muutenkin se, kuten Anterokin tuossa edellä kirjoitti, että automaattimetrossa poikkeustilanteiden hallinnassa ihmisen (eritoten liikenteenohjaajan) rooli korostuu entisestään. Oikein toimiessaan ja tehokkaasti käytettynä uusi järjestelmä toki varmasti mahdollistaa myös joitain nykyistä sujuvampia manöövereitä tilanteiden purkamiseksi, mutta entäs jos järjestelmä ei toimikaan halutulla tavalla? Anteeksi vaan, jos olen hieman skeptinen, mutta jos aikataulunmukaisen liikenteen matkustajainformaatiota ei ole vieläkään saatu toimimaan täydellisesti, niin hiukka epäilyttää, kuinka järjestelmä suit sait sukkelaan handlaisi automaattisesti ainutlaatuisen poikkeustilanteen. 

Totta on sekin, että onnettomuus ei tule kello kaulassa eikä niiden kulkua voi ennakolta tietää, joten aukotonta hätäproseduuria on mahdotonta tehdä. Lisäksi automaattisten valvontojen lisääntymisestä huolimatta myös tulevaisuudessa ensimmäiset tiedot poikkeustilanteista saattavat silti edelleen tulla ihmisten (matkustajien tai henkilökunnan) aistihavaintojen perusteella.

----------


## kompura

> Sopii täysin ajan henkeen, että kokomuovinen penkki katsotaan ennemminkin laadukaammaksi kuin kangaspäällysteinen.
> Neuvostoliittolaisessa hengessä penkit olisivat puuta.


Muovipenkki sopii todellakin ajan henkeen. Ehkäpä muovi ajateltiin tulevaisuuden puuksi?  :Smile: 




> On, koska metroliikenne ei voi jatkua normaalisti, kun sähköt katkaistaan pelastustöitä varten. Eivätkä kaikki junat mahdu kääntöraiteelle muutenkaan varastoon.


Kai radan sähköistyksen sentään voi jakaa useaan jaksoon niin että vain palavan junan lähiseudun saa jännitteettömäksi?

Ainakaan matkustajia ei kannattaisi evakuoida samalla asemalla kuin missä juna palaa yhtään enempää kuin on aivan välttämätöntä. Veikkaanpa palavan junan aiheuttavan asemalla aika härdellin, johon ei kaivata matkustajia tarpeettomasti jalkoihin...

Vaikka kääntöraiteelle ei kovin monta junaa sopisikaan, niin viimeiselle asemavälille junia sopii jo aika monta. Olisi siis riittävää tyhjentää junat vasta päättäriä edeltävällä asemalla. Vastaavasti palavan junan takana junat voisi tyhjentää kaksi asemaväliä ennen asemaa, jolla juna palaa. Puolenvaihtoraiteita käyttämällä voisi ehkä aika piankin aloittaa liikenteen uudelleen kahtena saarekkeena "paloalueen" molemmin puolin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:01 ----------




> Eli kyllä junan evakuoimiseen tunnelissa tulee varutua, vaikka sitä tilannetta toki pyritäänkin välttämään.


Ei kai tästä suurempaa erimielisyyttä olekaan, mutta pitääkö varautua myös _palavan_ junan evakuoimiseen tunnelissa?

----------


## juhanahi

> Kai radan sähköistyksen sentään voi jakaa useaan jaksoon niin että vain palavan junan lähiseudun saa jännitteettömäksi?


Ja näinpä se jo onkin.




> Ei kai tästä suurempaa erimielisyyttä olekaan, mutta pitääkö varautua myös _palavan_ junan evakuoimiseen tunnelissa?


Miksei pitäisi? Jos kerran palamaton juna voi jämähtää tunneliin, niin miten palava juna sitten aina ja varmuudella pääsisi asemalle? Ja varsinkin kun tuo tulipalotilanne on jokseenkin ainoa tilanne, johon jotenkin pitää varautua. Kaikissa muissa häiriötilanteissahan on aikaa järkeillä, suunnitella ja odottaa kalustoa ja resursseja paikalle.

----------


## kompura

> Miksei pitäisi? Jos kerran palamaton juna voi jämähtää tunneliin, niin miten palava juna sitten aina ja varmuudella pääsisi asemalle? Ja varsinkin kun tuo tulipalotilanne on jokseenkin ainoa tilanne, johon jotenkin pitää varautua. Kaikissa muissa häiriötilanteissahan on aikaa järkeillä, suunnitella ja odottaa kalustoa ja resursseja paikalle.


Minusta näyttää siltä, että Lontoon Crossrailin paloturvallisuussuunnittelun lähtökohta on, että palava juna saadaan ajettua seuraavalle asemalle. Tätä varmistetaan monin keinoin: mm. maksimi asemaväli 3 min, joten palo ei ehdi kehittyä kovin pitkälle, junan ilmastoinnin järjestelyt ja virransyötön järjestelyt, jotta palo junan yhdessä osassa ei estä ajovirran syöttöä ehjiin osiin. 

Ainakaan pienellä etsimisellä en löytänyt tietoa, että palavan junan evakuointiin Crossrailin tunnelissa varauduttaisiin. Onkohan sinulla muunlaista tietoa? ...ja jos Crossrailissa ei tarvitse, niin miksi meillä pitäisi varautua? Samat EU-turvanormit brittejäkin koskevat.

Kaipa tuolla on ajateltu, että sekä junapalot että junan pysäyttävät tekniset viat ovat harvinaisia, joten se, että tulipalo ja junan välittömästi pysäyttävä vika esiintyisivät samanaikaisesti on niin epätodennäköistä, että siihen ei ole tarpeen varautua. Tätä varmistetaan identifioimalla ja eliminoimalla common-cause tilanteita.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En tunne automaatiotekniikkaa kovin hyvin, mutta veikkaisiin että yksi iso ongelma luotettavien hätäproseduurien toteuttamisessa on eräs automaattimetron kaltaisten järjestelmien perusperiaatteista: fail safe. Nähdäkseni on melko kestämätön tilanne, että automaatti voisi tuosta noin vaan ryhtyä ajamaan junia hätäproseduurilla jos tietyt välttämättömät valvonnat ja ehdot eivät täyty.


No ensinnäkin minä näen tuon proseduurin nimenomaan fail safena. Lähdetään tekemään se, mikä turvallisesti voidaan tehdä joka tapauksessa ja pysäytetään junat sitten. Eli normaalisti toimivien junien toiminta vain muuttuu, mutta ei sinänsä eroa normaalista. Se on vain normaalia ajoa, mutta eri asemalle.

Eikä sen hätäproseduurin tarvitse automaattisesti käynnistyä. Voi siellä valvomossa olla myös henkilö, joka painaa nappia "toteuta hätäproseduuri".




> Eikä mielestäni voi lainkaan poissulkea sitä, etteikö esimerkiksi sähköpalon alku voisi hyvinkin aiheuttaa sellaisia ilmaisuja tai niiden puutteita, että juna fail safe -ideologian mukaisesti pysähtyy.


Siinä tapauksessa on ihan sama sitten, onko sille junalle tilaa ajaa se seuraavalle asemalle vai ei. Se joka tapauksessa pysähtyy tunneliin. Minähän en ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt, että juna pitää aina pystyä ajamaan asemalle. Minä vain en näe, että junalle pitäisi aina olla seuraava asema vapaana ennen kuin se lähtee edelliseltä.

Automaattitekniikan ohjaushan sijaitsee valvomossa, ei junassa. Siksi automaatin hätäproseduurin ohjaus ei voi vikaantua siitä onnettomuudesta. Automaatin ohjaus toki saattaa vikaantua muutenkin, mutta siinä vaiheessa taas ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko se seuraava asema vapaa vai ei: juna joka tapauksessa pysähtyy tunneliin. Eli siis jos se onnettomuusjuna on mahdollista ajaa seuraavalle asemalle, myös muita junia on mahdollista ajaa sen tieltä pois.

----------


## juhanahi

> Automaattitekniikan ohjaushan sijaitsee valvomossa, ei junassa. Siksi automaatin hätäproseduurin ohjaus ei voi vikaantua siitä onnettomuudesta.


Liikenteen ohjaaminen ja turvaaminen tapahtuu laitehuoneissa ja radalla olevin laittein, mutta junan tekniikkaa ohjaava eli junaa ajava ATO-järjestelmä on junassa itsessään. 




> Automaatin ohjaus toki saattaa vikaantua muutenkin, mutta siinä vaiheessa taas ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko se seuraava asema vapaa vai ei:


No näinpä, samoilla linjoilla siis ollaan. Ja mielestäni myös yksi melko painava argumentti varautua evakuointiin tunnelissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaipa tuolla on ajateltu, että sekä junapalot että junan pysäyttävät tekniset viat ovat harvinaisia, joten se, että tulipalo ja junan välittömästi pysäyttävä vika esiintyisivät samanaikaisesti on niin epätodennäköistä, että siihen ei ole tarpeen varautua. Tätä varmistetaan identifioimalla ja eliminoimalla common-cause tilanteita.


Olet nyt toistellut tätä jonkin kerran, joten vastataan. Sinulla on seuraava ajatusvirhe: tilastotieteellisin termein ilmaisten oletat tulipalon ja junan pysäyttävän vikatilanteen olevan _ keskenään riippumattomia tapahtumia._  Jos näin olisi, yhtäaikaisen esiintymisen todennäköisyys olisi kummankin tapahtuman todennäköisyydet kerrottuna keskenään ja tämä olisi tosiaan jokseenkin olematon todennäköisyys. Mutta selvästikin näiden kahden välillä on yhteys, jonka takia nämä kaksi tapahtumaa voivat esiintyä yhdessä muutoinkin kuin vain sattumalta. Nimittäin poikkeustilanne, jokin vika tai häiriö voi aiheuttaa sekä tulipalon että junan pysähtymisen. Esimerkiksi vika radalla voi saada junan suistumaan raiteeltaan, tämän aiheuttama törmäys oikosulun ja oikosulku tulipalon. Tietenkään tällainen ei edelleenkään ole hirveän todennäköistä, mutta kuitenkin huomattavan paljon todennäköisempää, kuin että pelkästään sattumalta juna hajoaa matkalle ja vaikkapa matkustaja aiheuttaisi samaan aikaan tulipalon.

Cross Railin tilannetta en tunne, mutta ihan vain mielipiteenäni oletan, että olet ymmärtänyt jotain väärin. Mahdollista vielä on, että Lontoossa oltaisiin päädytty siihen, että mitään erityistä ei kannata tehdä tämän mahdollisuuden varalta, koska se tulisi kohtuuttoma kalliiksi, mutta lähes varmasti tätä skenaariota on ainakin pohdittu.

Toinen periaatteellinen lähestymistapa on, että tehdään kuten lentoliikenteessä, eli hyväksytään että pahimman sattuessa kaikki vain kuolevat (lentoliikenteessä tälle ei ole vaihtoehtoa: ilmassa olevaa konetta ei voi mitenkään evakuoida.), mutta pyritään pitämään pahimman mahdollisuuden todennäköisyys mahdollisimman pienenä lähes vainoharhaisen turvallisuuskulttuurin avulla. On vain syytä sanoa, että ei tämäkään vaihtoehto ole ilmainen. Juhanahi tulikin valoittaneeksi aikaisemmassa viestissään tähän liittyvistä ongelmista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakaan pienellä etsimisellä en löytänyt tietoa, että palavan junan evakuointiin Crossrailin tunnelissa varauduttaisiin. Onkohan sinulla muunlaista tietoa? ...ja jos Crossrailissa ei tarvitse, niin miksi meillä pitäisi varautua? Samat EU-turvanormit brittejäkin koskevat.


HKL:n mukaan EU-normit eivät koske HKL:n metroa, koska se ei ole meidän laissa juna eikä meillä ole metrolakia. Mutta tämä on tietenkin byrokratiaa.

Olennainen ero Crossrailin ja HKL:n automaattimetron välillä on siinä, että Crossrailissa noudatettaneen periaatetta vapaasta kulusta seuraavalle asemalle. HKL:n automaattimetrossa tästä halutaan luopua, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että ei ole varmaa mahdollisuutta ajaa seuraavalle asemalle vaan juna palaa tunnelissa.

Toinen ero on osastointi. Linkkaamassasi dokkarissa oli matkalaukku, joka syttyi palamaan osastoidussa junassa. Meillähän ei sitten ole enää osastoituja junia, jos uudet junat ovat 4-vaunuisia jatkuvia pötköjä.

Kuten Ville ehti edellä todeta, Crossrailissa ollaan minusta optimistisia siinä, että ajatellaan junapaloa vain tilanteessa, jossa juna on ajokelpoinen. Kuten se dokkarin matkalaukku. Mutta entäs suistumisskenaario, että juna suistuu raiteelta ja tulipalo alkaa siitä. Metrossa suistuminen virtakiskoa vasten on varsin todennäköinen tulipalon aihe.

Antero

----------


## joht. Nyman

Anterolla on tässä hyviä pointteja, kuten muillakin kirjoittajilla.

Itse en voi ymmärtää tilannetta, jossa jokin instituutio valvoo itse itseään: HKL on viranomainen ja samalla operaattori, kuten Tommy Pohjolan *tästä* jutusta voidaan lukea.

VR toimii tahollaan täsmälleen samoin. Kuten tässä jutussa kerrotaan *www.hs.fi/a1305631660711*: VR aloittaa _sisäisen tutkinnan_ jutusta, jossa kokonainen kroppa on ollut lähellä kuolemaa.

Tällaisten asioiden tutkinta ei liity mitenkään palvelua tarjoavan firman tai viraston toimivaltaan Suomen lain puitteissa; nämä ovat poliisin tai muun riippumattoman toimijan asioita kumpainenkin. Muita vastaavia esimerkkejä löytyy vaikkapa vakuutuspuolelta: miksi Tapiolan asiakkaan vahinkotarkastaja saa liksansa Tapiolasta? Lienee päivänselvää, että tapiolalainen vahinkotarkastaja ajaa ensisijaisesti liksanmaksajansa, ei asiakkaan etua. Tätä kutsutaan näin meidän rivi-ihmisten kesken jääviydeksi, mutta isojen poikien kesken hommassa pätevät *nämä* lait.

Koska tällä foorumilla ei saa kirota, tuumaanpa vaan, että voe rähmän rähmä ja nimittäen, nimittäen.

----------


## kompura

> Mutta selvästikin näiden kahden välillä on yhteys, jonka takia nämä kaksi tapahtumaa voivat esiintyä yhdessä muutoinkin kuin vain sattumalta. Nimittäin poikkeustilanne, jokin vika tai häiriö voi aiheuttaa sekä tulipalon että junan pysähtymisen. Esimerkiksi vika radalla voi saada junan suistumaan raiteeltaan, tämän aiheuttama törmäys oikosulun ja oikosulku tulipalon.


Näyttää siltä, että Crossrailissa pyrittäisiin juuri eliminoimaan näitä common-cause-syitä mahdollisimman pitkälti. Kaipa Briteistä ja muualta löytyy melkoinen lista alkutapahtumia, joita ja joiden seurauksia voidaan analysoida ja pyrkiä estämään toistuminen jatkossa. Esim. materiaalivalinnoilla voidaan vaikuttaa siihen, että suistuminen ei kovin helposti aiheuttaisi tulipaloa. Ei kai junassa itsessään välttämättä kovin paljon palavaa ainesta ole?

Toisaalta tulipaloon johtava poikkeustilanne voi olla muutenkin niin hankala, että mitkään kohtuulliset pelastusjärjestelyt eivät auta: ei liene mitenkään mahdotonta, että suistuva juna repii pitkältä matkalta pelastuslaiturin alas tai pelastautuminen muuttuu kovin hankalaksi jos vaunuja pääsee kaatumaan.  




> Cross Railin tilannetta en tunne, mutta ihan vain mielipiteenäni oletan, että olet ymmärtänyt jotain väärin. Mahdollista vielä on, että Lontoossa oltaisiin päädytty siihen, että mitään erityistä ei kannata tehdä tämän mahdollisuuden varalta, koska se tulisi kohtuuttoma kalliiksi, mutta lähes varmasti tätä skenaariota on ainakin pohdittu.


On hyvin mahdollista että olen ymmärtänyt jotain väärin. Toisaalta voi olla, että kustannukset on laskettu niin korkeiksi saavutettavaan hyötyyn nähden (Lontoossa todnäk puhutaan miljardeista), että ei maksa vaivaa ja kannattaa ennemmin osoittaa seuraavalle asemalle ajo riittävän turvalliseksi. Sekin on mahdollista, että kyse on poliittisesta pelistä: kun tunnelit alkavat olla valmiita, ilmenee yllättäen että Brysselin uudet määräykset aiheuttavat brittiveronmaksajille turhan miljardilaskun.

Mitä nämä "Brysselin uudet turvamääräykset", joilla pk-seudun rakennusbudjettien paisumista perustellaan oikein sisältävät, noin tarkkaan ottaen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:40 ----------




> Olennainen ero Crossrailin ja HKL:n automaattimetron välillä on siinä, että Crossrailissa noudatettaneen periaatetta vapaasta kulusta seuraavalle asemalle. HKL:n automaattimetrossa tästä halutaan luopua, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että ei ole varmaa mahdollisuutta ajaa seuraavalle asemalle vaan juna palaa tunnelissa.
> 
> Toinen ero on osastointi. Linkkaamassasi dokkarissa oli matkalaukku, joka syttyi palamaan osastoidussa junassa. Meillähän ei sitten ole enää osastoituja junia, jos uudet junat ovat 4-vaunuisia jatkuvia pötköjä.


Crossrailissa tavoitellaan 24 junaa tunnissa, eli 2,5 minuutin junaväliä, mutta paloturvallisuussunnittelu lähtee 3 minuutin ajoajasta asemavälillä, joten lähtökohta ei voine olla se, että seuraava tunneliosuus olisi kokonaan vapaa junan lähtiessä asemalta. 

Minusta Crossrailin junien on tarkoitus olla vastaavia yhtenäisiä "pitkiä pötköjä" kuin Suomessakin. Tässä vähän graafisempia esityksiä samoista mallinnuksista kuin linkkaamassani paperissa: http://lamp3.tugraz.at/~tunnel2012/c...ll_1/16_00.pdf Onkohan Länsimetron junista ja asemista jossain vastaavia simulaatioita nähtävillä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Näyttää siltä, että Crossrailissa pyrittäisiin juuri eliminoimaan näitä common-cause-syitä mahdollisimman pitkälti. Kaipa Briteistä ja muualta löytyy melkoinen lista alkutapahtumia, joita ja joiden seurauksia voidaan analysoida ja pyrkiä estämään toistuminen jatkossa. Esim. materiaalivalinnoilla voidaan vaikuttaa siihen, että suistuminen ei kovin helposti aiheuttaisi tulipaloa. Ei kai junassa itsessään välttämättä kovin paljon palavaa ainesta ole?


No luonnollisesti. Voisi kysyä niinkin päin, että mikäpä joukkoliikenteestä vastaava viranomainen ei yrittäisi ennalta nähdä mahdollisia onnettomuustilanteita ja ehkäistä niitä ennalta. Mutta hyvä turvallisuussuunnittelu tarkoittaa etenemistä kaikilla rintamilla yhtä aikaa: niin onnettomuuksien ehkäisyä teknisin järjestelyin, huolehtimalla hyvästä turvallisuuskulttuurista kuin miettimällä mahdollisten onnettomuuksien jälkihoitoa. Yleisesti ottaen tämä on myös tehokkain tapa käyttää rahaa. Eli kuten sanotaan: kaikkia munia ei kannata laittaa samaan koriin. Paha virhe on kuvitella, että hoitamalla yhden osa-alueen täydellisesti, muuhun ei tarvitse kiinnittää huomiota. Eli ei pidä olettaa, että hoitamalla liikennöinti huolellisesti, onnettomuudet ovat niin epätodennäköisiä, että niihin ei kannata varautua. Eikä päinvastoinkaan, kuten Titanicin kapteeni teki: hänelle oli selitetty, että kiitos vedenpitävän osastoinnin, alus olisi käytännössä uppoamaton ja siksi hän ei välittänyt noudattaa tarpeellista varovaisuutta saatuaan tiedon reitillä olevista jäävuorista. (Ja kuten muistetaan, laivan suunnittelijat olettivat myös, että kaikille matkustajille ei tarvita pelastusveneitä, koska alus ei uppoaisi, joten samoilla veneillä voitaisiin kuljettaa kaikki matkustajat vuorotellen toiseen alukseen, jos evakuointi olisi tarpeen.) Kaksi opetus Titanicin tapauksesta: aina voi tapahtua sellaista, jota ei ole etukäteen tullut ajatelleeksi ja siksi turvallisuus ei saa koskaan olla kiinni vain yhdestä tekijästä.




> Toisaalta tulipaloon johtava poikkeustilanne voi olla muutenkin niin hankala, että mitkään kohtuulliset pelastusjärjestelyt eivät auta: ei liene mitenkään mahdotonta, että suistuva juna repii pitkältä matkalta pelastuslaiturin alas tai pelastautuminen muuttuu kovin hankalaksi jos vaunuja pääsee kaatumaan.


No tämä on tietenkin totta. Aivan kaikkeen ei vain voi varautua. Riittävä turvallisuustaso on viime kädessä aina valinta.




> On hyvin mahdollista että olen ymmärtänyt jotain väärin. Toisaalta voi olla, että kustannukset on laskettu niin korkeiksi saavutettavaan hyötyyn nähden (Lontoossa todnäk puhutaan miljardeista), että ei maksa vaivaa ja kannattaa ennemmin osoittaa seuraavalle asemalle ajo riittävän turvalliseksi.


Juu, en siis ole tosiaankaan itse lukenut, joten en voi tietää. Tulkitse arvaukseni vaikka kehotukseksi katsoa asia vielä kerran läpi: vaikutat sen verran fiksulta, että huomaat itsekin, jos asiassa on jotain. Ihan esimerkkinä, ehkä paperissa ei edes tarkastella kaikkia turvallisuusriskejä kattavasti. Mutta turvallisuus on aina kokonaisuus ja esimerkiksi riittävän reilu vuoroväli antaa pelivaraa.




> Mitä nämä "Brysselin uudet turvamääräykset", joilla pk-seudun rakennusbudjettien paisumista perustellaan oikein sisältävät, noin tarkkaan ottaen?


Tietääkseni mitään euronormeja kaupunkiraideliikenteestä ei ole, vaan ne ovat valmisteilla. Ne perustunevat pääosin saksalaiseen normistoon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:28 ----------

Lisäyksenä vielä: turvallisuus ei ole minun spesialiteetti, joten puhun yleisellä tasolla näistä asioista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Anterolla on tässä hyviä pointteja, kuten muillakin kirjoittajilla.
> VR toimii tahollaan täsmälleen samoin. Kuten tässä jutussa kerrotaan *www.hs.fi/a1305631660711*: VR aloittaa _sisäisen tutkinnan_ jutusta, jossa kokonainen kroppa on ollut lähellä kuolemaa.


Ilman VR:n sisäistä tutkintaa juttua tutkisi tuskin kukaan, sillä:

- Poliisi tutkii jos he saavat rikosilmoituksen tai tutkintapyynnön - tai päättävät oma-aloitteisesti aloittaa tutkinnan. Ilmeisesti kukaan ei ole tehnyt rikosilmoitusta/tutkintapyyntöä, eikä poliisi ole katsonut tarpeelliseksi itse aloittaa tutkintaa.
- Onnettomuustutkintakeskus ei tehtävänsä mukaan tutki tämänkaltaisia asioita, ks. esim: http://www.turvallisuustutkinta.fi/Etusivu/OTKES - jossa kerrotaan mm.: "Seurauksiltaan vähäinenkin tapahtuma tai vaaratilanne voidaan tutkia, jos se aiheutti vaaraa usealle henkilölle ja tutkinnan arvioidaan tuottavan merkittävää tietoa yleisen turvallisuuden parantamiseksi ja onnettomuuksien ehkäisemiseksi." Ilmeisesti Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen mukaan kumpikaan määritelmä ei täyttynyt.

Mikä tapauksessa on siis sellaista, jonka mukaan VR on toiminut väärin? Olisiko mielestäsi VR:n pitänyt olla käynnistämättä tutkimusta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Crossrailissa tavoitellaan 24 junaa tunnissa, eli 2,5 minuutin junaväliä, mutta paloturvallisuussunnittelu lähtee 3 minuutin ajoajasta asemavälillä, joten lähtökohta ei voine olla se, että seuraava tunneliosuus olisi kokonaan vapaa junan lähtiessä asemalta. 
> 
> Minusta Crossrailin junien on tarkoitus olla vastaavia yhtenäisiä "pitkiä pötköjä" kuin Suomessakin. Tässä vähän graafisempia esityksiä samoista mallinnuksista kuin linkkaamassani paperissa: http://lamp3.tugraz.at/~tunnel2012/c...ll_1/16_00.pdf Onkohan Länsimetron junista ja asemista jossain vastaavia simulaatioita nähtävillä?


Kiitos linkistä esitykseen, se selvitti paljon.

Ensinnä kyseessä on rautatie, jota koskee EU-direktiivi. Tässä tapauksessa direktiivi edellyttää, että junien paloturvallisuus tunneliliikenteessä perustuu siihen, että juna kestää tunnelipaloa 20 km nopeudella 80 km/h jotta se voidaan ajaa tunnelista ulos.

Palo junan sisällä on toinen juttu. Kalvolla 10 nähdään, että 5 minuutissa savu on levinnyt jokseenkin koko junaan. Ehkä tämä tilanne on ajateltu niin, että jos ollaan riittävän lähellä asemaa, ajetaan asemalle ja evakuoidaan juna sinne. Jos ei olla asemaa lähellä tai asema ei ole vapaa, evakuoidaan tunneliin.

Kalvolla 20 näkyy tunnelin poikkileikkaus. Crossrailin tunneli on kaksoisputkitunneli, jossa yhdessä putkessa on jatkuva evakuointilaituri. Se on välttämätön, koska junat ovat päädyistä umpinaisia ja ihmiset pääsevät junista ulos vain ovien kautta sivulle. Ratkaisu on siis sama kuin Espoon metrossa.

Helsingin metrossahan ongelma ovat vanhat tunnelit. Kun niihin ei haluta rakentaa evakuointilaituria ja palo-osastointia, ajatus on, että ihminen hyppää kuljettamaan automaattijunaa ja ajaa sen poistumiskuilun kohdalle evakuoitavaksi. Minua tämä ei kyllä vakuuta.

Antero

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ilman VR:n sisäistä tutkintaa juttua tutkisi tuskin kukaan, sillä:
> 
> - Poliisi tutkii jos he saavat rikosilmoituksen tai tutkintapyynnön - tai päättävät oma-aloitteisesti aloittaa tutkinnan. Ilmeisesti kukaan ei ole tehnyt rikosilmoitusta/tutkintapyyntöä, eikä poliisi ole katsonut tarpeelliseksi itse aloittaa tutkintaa.
> - Onnettomuustutkintakeskus ei tehtävänsä mukaan tutki tämänkaltaisia asioita, ks. esim: http://www.turvallisuustutkinta.fi/Etusivu/OTKES - jossa kerrotaan mm.: "Seurauksiltaan vähäinenkin tapahtuma tai vaaratilanne voidaan tutkia, jos se aiheutti vaaraa usealle henkilölle ja tutkinnan arvioidaan tuottavan merkittävää tietoa yleisen turvallisuuden parantamiseksi ja onnettomuuksien ehkäisemiseksi." Ilmeisesti Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen mukaan kumpikaan määritelmä ei täyttynyt.
> 
> Mikä tapauksessa on siis sellaista, jonka mukaan VR on toiminut väärin? Olisiko mielestäsi VR:n pitänyt olla käynnistämättä tutkimusta?


Eläpäs nyt taas tlajunen käännä fokusta muualle.

Homman pointti, ydin ja asian merkittävyys on se, että jos tapahtuu jotain, joka johtaa henkilö- tai kalustovahinkoihin -oli summa tai vamma millainen vaan-, mällin tutkija ei mitenkään voi olla onnettomuudessa osallisena olleen firman sisäisen gestapon pamppu.

Tähän lienee taas jotain lausuntoa tarjolla, mutta laki tulee tässä jo jossain kohtaa vastaan.

Mikko Nyman,
ylitutkija,
Oy Firma Ab

----------


## tlajunen

> Eläpäs nyt taas tlajunen käännä fokusta muualle.


Fokukseni on täsmälleen tapauksessa, ja sen potentiaalisissa ja käytännön virallisissa ja epävirallisissa tutkivissa instansseissa.

Meille kaikille muille lienee selvää, ettei VR:n sisäinen tutkinta ole mikään virallinen tutkinta. Se ei korvaa viranomaisen tutkintaa. Kuten yllä jo sanoin, poliisilla ja Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksella olisi täysi mahdollisuus tutkia ko. tapaus, jos katsoisivat sen aiheelliseksi.

Kysynkin siis uudestaan, pysyen juurikin fokuksessa: olisiko VR:n pitänyt olla tutkimatta itse koko asiaa (jolloin sitä ei luultavasti olisi tutkinut kukaan)?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Fokukseni on täsmälleen tapauksessa, ja sen potentiaalisissa ja käytännön virallisissa ja epävirallisissa tutkivissa instansseissa.
> 
> Meille kaikille muille lienee selvää, ettei VR:n sisäinen tutkinta ole mikään virallinen tutkinta. Se ei korvaa viranomaisen tutkintaa. Kuten yllä jo sanoin, poliisilla ja Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksella olisi täysi mahdollisuus tutkia ko. tapaus, jos katsoisivat sen aiheelliseksi.
> 
> Kysynkin siis uudestaan, pysyen juurikin fokuksessa: olisiko VR:n pitänyt olla tutkimatta itse koko asiaa (jolloin sitä ei luultavasti olisi tutkinut kukaan)?


Kai sinä nyt fiksuna jätkänä ymmärrät, että juuri nämä mainitsemasi jutut ovat niitä ongelmanytimiä?

En tiedä kuinka paljon tarvitaan rautalankaa selventämään peruslainsäädäntöä, mutta ilmeisesti sata metriä ei riitä.

_"Jos katosvat aiheelliseksi"_ - totta kai viranomaisella pitää olla välitön mahdollisuus tutkia pienempikin mälli; ei homma voi mennä niin, että Veolia tsekkaa alustavasti ruttaamansa bussin ja vasta sen jälkeen, *eli siis sisäisen tutkinnan valmistuttua*-, notta oliskos tässä aihetta ulkopuoliseen ja _riippumattomaan asiantuntijaan_ homman kulun selvittämiseksi.

----------


## tlajunen

Toisin sanoen, et osaa vastata kysymykseeni. Keskustelua lienee turha (taaskaan) jatkaa.

Jatkakaamme aiheesta Länsimetro.

----------


## Matkalainen

> _"Jos katosvat aiheelliseksi"_ - totta kai viranomaisella pitää olla välitön mahdollisuus tutkia pienempikin mälli; ei homma voi mennä niin, että Veolia tsekkaa alustavasti ruttaamansa bussin ja vasta sen jälkeen, *eli siis sisäisen tutkinnan valmistuttua*-, notta oliskos tässä aihetta ulkopuoliseen ja _riippumattomaan asiantuntijaan_ homman kulun selvittämiseksi.


Meinaatko siis, että VR olisi jossain vaiheessa estänyt poliisin tai Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen tutkinnan aiheesta? Vai meinaatko, että VR:n olisi pitänyt mennä etusormi paidan sisällä asetta markkeeraten poliisiin ja Onnettomuustutkintakeskukseen noutamaan tutkijat paikalle? Viranomaisella siis on ollut, ja on edelleen, mahdollisuus tutkia tuo tapahtuma, mutta eivät ole siihen syystä tai toisesta tarttuneet. Eikö tämä ole enemmänkin viranomaisen vika?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Meinaatko siis, että VR olisi jossain vaiheessa estänyt poliisin tai Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen tutkinnan aiheesta? Vai meinaatko, että VR:n olisi pitänyt mennä etusormi paidan sisällä asetta markkeeraten poliisiin ja Onnettomuustutkintakeskukseen noutamaan tutkijat paikalle? Viranomaisella siis on ollut, ja on edelleen, mahdollisuus tutkia tuo tapahtuma, mutta eivät ole siihen syystä tai toisesta tarttuneet. Eikö tämä ole enemmänkin viranomaisen vika?


En tietenkään tarkoittanut, että VR, HKL tai mikään muukaan instanssi olisi estänyt viranomaisen tutkimuksia. Sen sijaan tuntuu jokseenkin oudolta, että edellä mainituista varsinkin HKL valvoo itse itseään, joka ei oikein meikäläisen pääkoppaan mahdu, notta miksi asia on näin. Ehkä syy sitten on juurikin lainsäädännössä. Ymmärrän toki sen, että esmes VR tutkii itse jonkun snadin crashin, mutta en sitä, miksi se tutkii myös suuremmat, kuten Ilmalan 19 vaunun vaihtotyöonnettomuuden viime talvena. Kuten vakuutusyhtiöesimerkissä kerroin, jääviysasioihin pitäisi puuttua laajemmin.

----------


## kompura

> Ensinnä kyseessä on rautatie, jota koskee EU-direktiivi. Tässä tapauksessa direktiivi edellyttää, että junien paloturvallisuus tunneliliikenteessä perustuu siihen, että juna kestää tunnelipaloa 20 km nopeudella 80 km/h jotta se voidaan ajaa tunnelista ulos.


Aika kovalta vaikuttava vaatimus (tosin riippuu siitä, miten 'tunnelipalo' on määritelty), mutta hieno juttu junamatkustajien kannalta. Junilla siis uskaltaa ajella tunneleissa. Kuinkahan on metrojen laita... Tiedätkö miltä osin VR:n nykykalusto täyttää tämän direktiivin?




> Palo junan sisällä on toinen juttu. Kalvolla 10 nähdään, että 5 minuutissa savu on levinnyt jokseenkin koko junaan. Ehkä tämä tilanne on ajateltu niin, että jos ollaan riittävän lähellä asemaa, ajetaan asemalle ja evakuoidaan juna sinne. Jos ei olla asemaa lähellä tai asema ei ole vapaa, evakuoidaan tunneliin.


Tarkoituksena kai on varmistaa, että seuraava asema on aina riittävän lähellä (max. ajoaika 3 min asemien välillä). 3 min palon jälkeen koko junassa on vielä siedettävät olot kumarassa kulkemiseen (775mm) mallinnetussa palotilanteessa. Seisomakorkeudella alkaa 2 vaunua olla jo savun täyttämiä. 




> Kalvolla 20 näkyy tunnelin poikkileikkaus. Crossrailin tunneli on kaksoisputkitunneli, jossa yhdessä putkessa on jatkuva evakuointilaituri. Se on välttämätön, koska junat ovat päädyistä umpinaisia ja ihmiset pääsevät junista ulos vain ovien kautta sivulle. Ratkaisu on siis sama kuin Espoon metrossa.


Evakuointilaituri on tulossa koko tunnelin matkalle. Ei tosin näytä siltä, että sitä olisi tarkoitus käyttää vakavassa palotilanteessa. 

Itseasiassa simulaatioiden perusteella epäilyttää, että onko junaa ylipäänsä mahdollista evakuoida tunnelissa muuten kuin kiireettömässä tilanteessa. Mallinnettu matkalaukkupalo on kuitenkin aika pieni (2x8 kg, Pmax=280 kW), mutta asemalla junan odotetaan syttyvän kunnolla ja palavan 8800 kW teholla ja lisäksi laiturilla on palavia matkalaukkuja 1100 kW edestä. Savunpoistojärjestelyt ovat asemallakin mallia järeä (ks. s. 16-17). 

Miten matkustajilta onnistuu ruuhkametrosta lähteminen ja tunnelista poistuminen evakuointilaituria pitkin muutamassa minuutissa savuisissa oloissa, pienen paniikin iskiessä päälle ja ilman henkilökunnan ohjausta? 




> Helsingin metrossahan ongelma ovat vanhat tunnelit. Kun niihin ei haluta rakentaa evakuointilaituria ja palo-osastointia, ajatus on, että ihminen hyppää kuljettamaan automaattijunaa ja ajaa sen poistumiskuilun kohdalle evakuoitavaksi. Minua tämä ei kyllä vakuuta.


Mistä ihminen saadaan yhtäkkiä kuljettajaksi? Kuulutetaanko metrossa: 'Tämä on automaattikuulutus. Metro on pysähtynyt tulipalon vuoksi. Etsimme vapaaehtoista ajamaan metron seuraavalle asemalle...'  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mistä ihminen saadaan yhtäkkiä kuljettajaksi? Kuulutetaanko metrossa: 'Tämä on automaattikuulutus. Metro on pysähtynyt tulipalon vuoksi. Etsimme vapaaehtoista ajamaan metron seuraavalle asemalle...'


_"Onnettomuusjunan ajoi seuraavalle asemalle Helsingissä turistimatkalla ollut pariisilainen metronkuljettaja Yvonne L'est.
- se (metron ajaminen) oli heleppoa kuin heinän teko. Metron toimintaperiaatteet ovat kaikkialla maailmassa samat - junien on tarkoitus tarjota joukkoliikennepalveluita asiakkaille, L'est kertoo."_

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mistä ihminen saadaan yhtäkkiä kuljettajaksi? Kuulutetaanko metrossa: 'Tämä on automaattikuulutus. Metro on pysähtynyt tulipalon vuoksi. Etsimme vapaaehtoista ajamaan metron seuraavalle asemalle...'


Antero kieltämättä hieman epäselvästi ilmaisee, mutta luulisin hänen tarkoittavat, että joku valvomossa ottaa junan manuaaliohjaukseen. Ei siis junan ohjaamossa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En tietenkään tarkoittanut, että VR, HKL tai mikään muukaan instanssi olisi estänyt viranomaisen tutkimuksia. Sen sijaan tuntuu jokseenkin oudolta, että edellä mainituista varsinkin HKL valvoo itse itseään, joka ei oikein meikäläisen pääkoppaan mahdu, notta miksi asia on näin. Ehkä syy sitten on juurikin lainsäädännössä. Ymmärrän toki sen, että esmes VR tutkii itse jonkun snadin crashin, mutta en sitä, miksi se tutkii myös suuremmat, kuten Ilmalan 19 vaunun vaihtotyöonnettomuuden viime talvena. Kuten vakuutusyhtiöesimerkissä kerroin, jääviysasioihin pitäisi puuttua laajemmin.


Itse itsensä valvominen on outoa minustakin. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, ettei tätä tapahtuisi VR:n kohdalla niin merkittävässä määrin kuin HKL:n. Lisäksi tämä tapaus, johon viittasit, olisi voinut mennä viranomaistutkintaan, jos viranomainen olisi niin päättänyt. Päätös viranomaistutkinnan aloittamisesta oli siis yksinomaan viranomaisen, ja VR olisi luultavasti oman tutkintansa aloittanut joka tapauksessa. Tätä myös tlajunen yritti nähdäkseni sinulle selittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero kieltämättä hieman epäselvästi ilmaisee, mutta luulisin hänen tarkoittavat, että joku valvomossa ottaa junan manuaaliohjaukseen. Ei siis junan ohjaamossa.


HKL:n suunnitelma lienee nimenomaan niin, että (valikoiduilla) asemilla on passissa henkilö, joka kykenee ajamaan manuaalisesti junan tunnelissa olevan evakuointikuilun kohdalle, koska automaatti ei sitä kykene tekemään. Eikä siihen kykene myöskään valvomo, koska siellä ei ole tarvittavaa kapasiteettia eikä reagointikykyä.

Sanon tämän muodossa lienee siksi, että en ole nähnyt päätöstä tai suunnitelmaa automaattimetron turvallisuus- ja evakuointijärjestelyistä. Mutta tiedän, että evakuointeja on simuloitu ja todettu, että liian lyhyellä vuorovälillä on toimittava näin, eli tarvitaa ihmiskuljettajia avuksi. Toisaalta Lahdenranta on muistaakseni jossain julkisesti maininnut, että asemille palkataan henkilöstöä, kun kuljettajat poistetaan.  Ja on aivan selvä, että vaikka normaaliajossa junissa ei ole varsinaista kuljettajaa, on välttämätöntä, että HKL:llä on henkilöstöä, joka osaa ajaa junia manuaalimoodissa. Eli vähän kuin palapelin palasia tässä joutuu kokoamaan oikean tiedon puutteessa.

Edellä selitetty evakuointijärjestely ei ole vain sitä varten, että metrossa on tulipalo, vaan yleisesti evakuointitarvetta varten. Tämän päivän HS:n uutinen eilisestä häiriöstä kertoo, että nämä evakuointitarpeet voivat tulla vastaan teknisten vikojen vuoksi muutaman kerran vuodessa. Siis ei kiireellinen hätä, mutta jos liikenne katkeaa vaikka puoleksi tunniksi, ihmiset on voitava saada ulos kaikista junista.

Kuulostaa tyhmältä, että ei voida ohittaa vikaa sellaisessa vaihteessa, jota ei normaaliliikenteessä käytetä, vaikka ennen voitiin. Mutta ilman kuljettajia toimiva automaatti ei tietenkään pysty ihmisen tapaan arvioimaan, milloin vikavaroitus voidaan kuitata korjattavaksi liikenteen päätyttyä. Ei valvomolla voi olla oikeutta kuitata vikoja ilman, että paikan päällä on voitu todeta, mistä on kysymys. Ja automaatissa sitä paikan päällä olijaa ei ole.

Tuntematta taas tarkemmin yksityiskohtia lienee niin, että fail safe -periaate johtaa tähän osaltaan, ja osaltaan on kyse kustannuksista. Mitä enemmän automaattiseen järjestelmään rakennetaan toimintoja, optioita ja antureita, sitä suuremmaksi kasvaa vikatiheys ja vikoihin varautuminen. Sekä tietenkin fyysisten rakenteiden kustannukset. Ja siitä sitten maksetaan sillä, että tästä lähin eilisen tapaisia vikoja tapahtuu yhtä usein kuin ennenkin, mutta nyt ne seisottavat liikennettä joka kerta. Ennen ei yöaikainen korjaus häirinnyt ihmisten matkantekoa.




> Aika kovalta vaikuttava vaatimus (tosin riippuu siitä, miten 'tunnelipalo' on määritelty), mutta hieno juttu junamatkustajien kannalta. Junilla siis uskaltaa ajella tunneleissa. Kuinkahan on metrojen laita... Tiedätkö miltä osin VR:n nykykalusto täyttää tämän direktiivin?


Kun Flirtit on tilattu, direktiivi on ollut voimassa, ja ihmettelen, jos sitä ei olisi noudatettu. Vanhempi kalusto tuskin noita vaatimuksia täyttää. Ja luulenpa, että Sm1-2 -junilla ei Kehäradan tunnelissa saisi ajaakaan juuri näistä turvallisuussyistä.

Tässä yhteydessä voi mainita suunnitelman pelkästään tunnelissa kulkevasta Lentoradasta. Sinne ei liene asiaa millään nykyisellä junakalustolla. Pituus ylittää lisäksi direktiivin 20 km:n maksimipituuden, joka tarkoittaa, että tunnelin tekijä ja sitä liikennöivä operaattori joutuvat osoittamaan, että sekä tunneli että kalusto kestävät vielä kovemmat vaatimukset kuin mitä on asetettu enintään 20 km:n tunneliliikenteessä.

Metrojunista en osaa sanoa, kun HKL:n tulkinnan mukaan niitä eivät mitkään määräykset koske. 100-sarjan kohdalla on helppo arvata, että ei täytä nykynormeja, kun junat on suunniteltu 1970-luvulla. 200-sarja perustuu berliiniläiseen S-Bahn-junaan, joten 200-sarja täyttänee ainakin 1990-luvun määräykset.




> Miten matkustajilta onnistuu ruuhkametrosta lähteminen ja tunnelista poistuminen evakuointilaituria pitkin muutamassa minuutissa savuisissa oloissa, pienen paniikin iskiessä päälle ja ilman henkilökunnan ohjausta?


Sitä varten Espoon metroon oli suunniteltu ja päätetty tehdä 1,6 metriä leveä evakuointilaituri ja turvaovet 100 metrin välein. Silloin pisin pakomatka on enintään 50 metriä ja laituri kyllin leveä siihen, että junassa oleva porukka saadaan ovien taakse turvaan kahdessa minuutissa. Mutta kuten olemme nyt saaneet lukea, Länsimetro Oy on omavaltaisesti päättänyt, että laituri olkoon kapeampi ja ovet harvemmassa.

Antero

----------


## Clepe

Tulipa tässä bussissa istuessa mieleen: mitäpä jos yhdistäisi kaiken sen tiedon jota tämä länsimetroprojekti on tuonut tietoisuuteen. Ensimmäkin hinta on karannut käsistä. Nykyinen hinta arvio on 960 M, päätöstä tehdessä hinta oli 450 M. Toinen ongelma on toki automatisointi ja asemanlyhennys, jotka myös ovat tulossa melko kalliiksi virheiksi. Mutta suurin huolenaiheeni on kuitenkin täysin ponneton täydennysrakentaminen. Esitetyt suunnitelmat ovat olleet vaatimattomia eikä niitäkään ainakaan ongelmitta saada ajettua läpi. Toinen ääripää on sitten, ainakin jostain näkökulmasta kunnianhimoiset Keilaniemen tornitalot ja Karhusaarentien kattamissuunitelma. Tässä kaupungilla on toiveena haalia rikkaita veronmaksajia, joten metroaseman ja tontin voi tietenkin antaa myötäjäisinä.

Kun mietin koko hanketta ja miten itse sen toteuttaisin puhtaalta pöydältä, olisi toteutustapa aivan eri. Ja nyt siis puhutaan metrosta, täysin toisenlainen järjestelmä olisi toki fiksumpi mutta myös metro olisi voitu toteuttaa järkevämmin. Kun siis nyt parin tulevan metroaseman vieressä aijotaan kattaa pätkä moottorikatua tai Katajaharjun/Koivusaaren tapauksessa moottoritietä, niin ajatuksiini tulee kysymys, että miksi sille metrolle pitää kaivaa tunneli ja sitten vielä erikseen kattaa sen yläpuolella kulkeva tie?

Looginen johtopäätös tästä kaikesta olisi tietenkin ollut se, että metro olisi rakennettu länsiväylän maastokäytävään ja koko hoito olisi katettu betonikannella. Täydennysrakentamiseen olisi vapautunut suuria määriä nykyisin vajaakäytössä olevia maita. Kaiken lisäksi metro olisi ollut paljon nopeampi kaikille paitsi otaniemeläisille.
Suunnitelma on kaiken lisäksi realistinen taloudellisesti: Karhusaarentien betonikansi maksaa 60 miljoonaa ja on noin puol kilsaa, eli 120M/km. Betonikantta olisi rakennettavana 4,3 km eli yhteensä noin 500 M. Tunneli Lauttasaaren ali olisi noin 200M, eli rataan jää vielä 260 M (35 M/km riittää vallan mainiosti). Tässä ehdotuksessa oletuksena on ollut että metroon on käytettävä nykyisen arvion mukaiset 960 Meur ja että pääkaupunkiseudulla harrastettaisiin nykyisentapaista moottoriteiden kattamista bulevardisointien sijaan.

Ja siis bonuksena länsiväylän estevaikutus olisi hävinnyt melko pitkältä matkalta.

----------


## 339-DF

HKL arvaa http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...palveluid.html aloituspäiväksi nyt 1.1.2016.

Heh. HKL arvaa myös samassa esityslistassa http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...uudistami.html että liikenne alkaa 2015 aikana.

----------


## Knightrider

> Looginen johtopäätös tästä kaikesta olisi tietenkin ollut se, että metro olisi rakennettu länsiväylän maastokäytävään ja koko hoito olisi katettu betonikannella.


Miksi rakentaa metro juuri sinne, minne bussilla pääsee nopeammin? Väylän varrella on bussikaistat ainakin tarpeellisissa kohdissa ja Länsiväylän ympäristö on paras pintaliikenteen keskinopeudeltaan bussiliikenteelle, kun mittaa ajoaikoja Helsigin keskustasta. Tosin onhan se nytkin rakenteilla aika lailla Länsiväylän ympäristössä. Munkkivuoreen menee keskustasta ruuhka-aikaan 35-40 minuuttia bussilla, eikä linjalla h18 ole montaa metriä bussikaistaakaan. Espoon Matinkylään taas korkeintaan 20 ja luotettavuuskin on suurempaa, kuin Helsingin pitkillä bussilinjoilla. Oma logiikkani ei riitä ymmärtämään, miksi Matinkylä tai sitä lännempi korpi tarvitsee metroa enemmän kuin Eira, Kumpula tai Munkkivuori.

----------


## Karosa

> Miksi rakentaa metro juuri sinne, minne bussilla pääsee nopeammin?.


Isolta Omenalta menee parhaimmillaan 10-12 minuuttia Ruoholahteen, ja metrolla vastaavasti 15, ja tästä minäkään en pidä sillä käytän mielummin bussia kuin metroa, mutta kokonaisuutena pääsen Itäkeskukseen nopeammin metrolla kuin bussilla+metrolla Matinkylästä.

----------


## Nak

> Isolta Omenalta menee parhaimmillaan 10-12 minuuttia Ruoholahteen, ja metrolla vastaavasti 15, ja tästä minäkään en pidä sillä käytän mielummin bussia kuin metroa, mutta kokonaisuutena pääsen Itäkeskukseen nopeammin metrolla kuin bussilla+metrolla Matinkylästä.


Mutta sitten kun länsiväylän sillalla ruoholahteen on yksi auto hajonnut tai on kolari ja vain yksi kaista vetää verkkaisesti, pelkästään sen sillan ylittäminen voi kestää ruuhka-aikaan sen 15-20min, jolloin metro muusta liikenteestä välittämättä ajaa ohi  :Smile: 

Mutta toisaalta olen knightriderin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että metroverkkoa olisi voinut ennemmin laajentaa sinne, missä maanpäällistä liikennettä on lähes mahdoton sujuvoittaa

----------


## Piirka

> Sitä varten Espoon metroon oli suunniteltu ja päätetty tehdä 1,6 metriä leveä evakuointilaituri ja turvaovet 100 metrin välein. Silloin pisin pakomatka on enintään 50 metriä ja laituri kyllin leveä siihen, että junassa oleva porukka saadaan ovien taakse turvaan kahdessa minuutissa. Mutta kuten olemme nyt saaneet lukea, Länsimetro Oy on omavaltaisesti päättänyt, että laituri olkoon kapeampi ja ovet harvemmassa.


Kuvitellaanpas, että metrojuna syttyisi palamaan tunnelissa, vaikkapa juuri ruuhka-aikaan. Pelastushenkilökunta epäonnistuu pelastusoperaatiossa ja kaikki junassa olleet kuolevat. Sammutustyökin tuottaa ongelmia. Kuinka kauan kestäisi palon sammutustyöt? 

Tulipahan vain mieleen, kun löysin Avisa Nordlandin pari viikkoa vanhan jutun "Vettskremt da vogntog med brunost tok fyr i tunnel". Torstaina 17.1. syttyi 27 tonnia "ruskeaa juustoa" (herajuustoa) kuljettanut rekka palamaan Tysfjordissa Narvikin lounaispuolella. Kuljettaja sai irrotettua perävaunun ja ajoi vetovaunun ulos 3,6 km pitkästä Brattlin tunnelista. Perässä tullut autoilija luuli, että auto on syttynyt tuleen sisätilohin tunkeutuneen sankan savun takia. Ei nähnyt omia jalkojaan ja joutui paniikkiin. Siitäkin huolimatta, että otti autollaan lähikontaktin tunnelin seinään, sai hän käännettyä autonsa ja ajettua tunnelista ulos. Pelastusviranomaiset varautuivat pahimpaan, mutta onneksi  kukaan ei loukkaantunut. Palo saatiin sammutettua vasta lähes neljän vuorokauden kuluttua juustorekan syttymisen jälkeen.

----------


## Clepe

> Miksi rakentaa metro juuri sinne, minne bussilla pääsee nopeammin? Väylän varrella on bussikaistat ainakin tarpeellisissa kohdissa ja Länsiväylän ympäristö on paras pintaliikenteen keskinopeudeltaan bussiliikenteelle, kun mittaa ajoaikoja Helsigin keskustasta. Tosin onhan se nytkin rakenteilla aika lailla Länsiväylän ympäristössä. Munkkivuoreen menee keskustasta ruuhka-aikaan 35-40 minuuttia bussilla, eikä linjalla h18 ole montaa metriä bussikaistaakaan. Espoon Matinkylään taas korkeintaan 20 ja luotettavuuskin on suurempaa, kuin Helsingin pitkillä bussilinjoilla. Oma logiikkani ei riitä ymmärtämään, miksi Matinkylä tai sitä lännempi korpi tarvitsee metroa enemmän kuin Eira, Kumpula tai Munkkivuori.


Ei länsimetrossa olekkaan mitään hyviä liikenteellisiä perusteita. Kirjoituksessa yritin havainnollistaa sitä absurdia tilannetta missä nyt ollaan; samalla kun metroa kaivetaan 30 metrin syvyyteen harkitaan moottoriteiden kattamisia, jotta täydennysrakentamista ylipäänsä saataisiin aikaiseksi. Oletuksena ainakin minulla oli että ainakin osa metrosta rahoitettaisiin kaavoitushyödyillä, mutta nyt käykin niin että noita betonikatteita rahoitetaan kaavoitushyödyillä eikä metrolle jää yli penniäkään.

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta sitten kun länsiväylän sillalla ruoholahteen on yksi auto hajonnut tai on kolari


Itselläni ei ole kertaakaan sattunut tänä aikana mitä olen nyt elämäni aikana kulkenut tuota väliä niin kolaria juurikaan tuolla välillä, mutta olet oikeassa että jos sattuu niin silloin se on hidas.

----------


## Pmatti

Sillalle tulee tietysti ruuhkaa, jos kolmesta kaistasta yksi on pois. Mutta jo nyt näkee ruoholahden pysäkin 8-9 aikaan aiheuttavan jonoa Länärille, eli jonon peräpään bussit eivät ensimmäisillä valoilla(eivätkä aina toisillakaan).
Siihen 5% lisää autoja, eikä liikenne ole enää sujuvaa. Westendinasemalla ja Omenan kohdallakin jo ajoittain jonotetaan pysäkille.
Jos bussiliikenteellä olisi haluttu jatkaa varmaan Salomonkadun tunnelin jatkaminen moottoritien alkupäähän olis halvempaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta sitten kun länsiväylän sillalla ruoholahteen on yksi auto hajonnut tai on kolari ja vain yksi kaista vetää verkkaisesti, pelkästään sen sillan ylittäminen voi kestää ruuhka-aikaan sen 15-20min, jolloin metro muusta liikenteestä välittämättä ajaa ohi


Ja kun tunnelissa on yksi automaattimetrojuna syystä tai toisesta liikkumattomana, niin muut metrojunat lentävät sen yli Helsinkiin?  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Ja kun tunnelissa on yksi automaattimetrojuna syystä tai toisesta liikkumattomana, niin muut metrojunat lentävät sen yli Helsinkiin?


Metrossa on yleensä ollut vähän liikennehäiriöitä tieliikenteeseen verrattuna, vielä vähemmän jos itsemurhat saadaan vähenemään. Itsemurhat vaikeutuvat ainakin jatkossa merkittävästi, kun laituriovet tulevat käyttöön.

----------


## Kani

En vain pysty näkemään tätä häiriöargumenttia käytännön elämässä. Metrossa on viime aikoinakin ollut tasaisin väliajoin isoja häiriötilanteita, muitakin kuin kiskoille joutuneista ihmisistä johtuvia. Kun nämä häiriöminuutit rehellisesti kerrotaan häiriötä kärsineiden käyttäjien määrällä, häiriöminuuttiluku on yksittäisessäkin tapauksessa huikea. Lisäksi Länsimetro perustuu isolla osalla käyttäjistä liityntäkonseptiin, eli väitetty "häiriöaltis tieliikenne" ei poistu tuotteesta mihinkään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:08 ----------

3.12.2012: http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artikkeli/193297-metroliikenne-tokkii-edelleen
13.12.2012: http://yle.fi/uutiset/metroliikenne_tokkii_taas_-_talla_kertaa_ovivian_vuoksi/6414827
2.1.2013: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uutiset/metroliikenne_sekaisin_aikataulut_eivat_pida/
18.1.2013: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uutiset/kontulan_metroasemalla_tussahti_aamulla_savua/
8.2.2013: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uutiset/graffitimaalarit_pysayttivat_helsingin_metroliiken  teen/

----------


## 339-DF

> Metrossa on yleensä ollut vähän liikennehäiriöitä tieliikenteeseen verrattuna


Automaattimetro?

----------


## ess

> Automaattimetro?


Automaattimetrohan nimenomaan ratkaisee kaikki inhimillisyyteen liittyvät ongelmat. Automatiikka ei välttämättä edes huomaa kiskoille hypännyttä ihmistä vaan liikennöinti jatkuu ruumiin kolistessa metron alla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metrossa on yleensä ollut vähän liikennehäiriöitä tieliikenteeseen verrattuna, vielä vähemmän jos itsemurhat saadaan vähenemään. Itsemurhat vaikeutuvat ainakin jatkossa merkittävästi, kun laituriovet tulevat käyttöön.


Kuljettajien poistuessa voisin ainakin kuvitella, että tällaiset tapaukset lisääntynevät entisestään.

Miten Vuosaaren, Mellunmäen ja Länsimetron asemien laituriovet ehkäisevät muiden asemien itsemurhatapauksia? Eikös Hakaniemi ja Rautatientori ole perinteisesti ne suosituimmat paikat? Näille asemillehan ei laituriovia tule, jos nyt oikein olen ymmärtänyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:16 ----------




> Automatiikka ei välttämättä edes huomaa kiskoille hypännyttä ihmistä vaan liikennöinti jatkuu ruumiin kolistessa metron alla.


Ei tarvitse turhaan puolta pelastuslaitosta tai poliisejakaan kutsua paikalle. Siivoukset voi suorittaa silloin tällöin hiljaisina aikoina.

----------


## ess

> Ei tarvitse turhaan puolta pelastuslaitosta tai poliisejakaan kutsua paikalle. Siivoukset voi suorittaa silloin tällöin hiljaisina aikoina.


Vertaatko nyt ihan tosissasi graffiteja itsemurhiin?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vertaatko nyt ihan tosissasi graffiteja itsemurhiin?


Ei, vaan tuo oli mustaa huumoria ilman hymiötä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Automaattimetroon tulee keräyslaite, jonka juna käy aina iltaisin ennen varikolle menoa tyhjentämässä Soylentin tehtaalle.

----------


## Compact

> Automaattimetroon tulee keräyslaite, jonka juna käy aina iltaisin ennen varikolle menoa tyhjentämässä Soylentin tehtaalle.


Junan ensimmäisen vaunun keulaan rakennetaan vanhasta mallista tieteellis-teknologisesti täysin uudistettu "kuolleen miehen laite", jolla hoidetaan tuo nk. ikävä homma pois käden käänteessä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tässäpä tavoite vuodelle 2022.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> En vain pysty näkemään tätä häiriöargumenttia käytännön elämässä. Metrossa on viime aikoinakin ollut tasaisin väliajoin isoja häiriötilanteita, muitakin kuin kiskoille joutuneista ihmisistä johtuvia.


Nyt täytyy kuitenkin kohtuuden nimissä todeta, että nämä kaikki liittyvät uuden kulunvalvoinnan käyttöönottovaiheeseen. Tämä ei toki vähennä koitunutta haittaa, mutta katsoisin kuitenkin häriiötilannetta vaikkapa puolen vuoden päästä ennen kun vetäisin siitä pidemmälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt täytyy kuitenkin kohtuuden nimissä todeta, että nämä kaikki liittyvät uuden kulunvalvoinnan käyttöönottovaiheeseen. Tämä ei toki vähennä koitunutta haittaa, mutta katsoisin kuitenkin häriiötilannetta vaikkapa puolen vuoden päästä ennen kun vetäisin siitä pidemmälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä.


Toivottavasti saamme silloin nähtäväksemme asialliset tilastot metroliikenteen häiriöistä. Tämä häiriökeskustelu samoin kuin keskustelu metron tuvallisuudesta kun on tyhjän päällä siksi, että metrosta ei julkaista näitä tietoja.

Antero

----------


## joht. Nyman

Länsimetron budjetti nousee 2,50 euroa sekunnissa: https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...uu-lansimetro/

----------


## Kani

> Toivottavasti saamme silloin nähtäväksemme asialliset tilastot metroliikenteen häiriöistä. Tämä häiriökeskustelu samoin kuin keskustelu metron tuvallisuudesta kun on tyhjän päällä siksi, että metrosta ei julkaista näitä tietoja.


Ehkä metron liikennehäiriöitä ei tarvitse tilastoida, koska ne eivät aiheuta "matkustajille vahinkoa".

http://jlf.fi/f13/7632-hatajarrun-ilkivaltainen-kaytto/

----------


## 339-DF

Tiedä sitten mistä viivästyneestä aikataulusta katsoen tämä on laskettu, mutta viivästymisiä viivästymisten päälle on yllättäen luvassa.




> Av lägesrapporten framgår att både Helsingforsmetrons automatiserig och västmetrons start försenas med 122 veckor det vill säga drygt två år.


Eli HKL:n johtokunnalle on eilen paljastettu, että länsimetron aloitus tulee viivästymään kaksi vuotta. Jos tämä lasketaan Loukon optimistisimmasta arviosta eli vuodesta 2011, niin metro saadaan käyttöön tänä vuonna.  :Laughing:  Jos taas siitä viimeisimmästä virallisesta arvauksesta, joka oli 1.1.2016, niin metro on käytössä 2018.

Kielisuihkua kaipaaville: http://hbl.fi/nyheter/2013-03-21/430...r-metroproblem.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli HKL:n johtokunnalle on eilen paljastettu, että länsimetron aloitus tulee viivästymään kaksi vuotta. Jos tämä lasketaan Loukon optimistisimmasta arviosta eli vuodesta 2011, niin metro saadaan käyttöön tänä vuonna.  Jos taas siitä viimeisimmästä virallisesta arvauksesta, joka oli 1.1.2016, niin metro on käytössä 2018.


Minä sanoisin, että se on siitä länsimetron rakennusta aloitettaessa tehdystä arviosta, joka on ollut 1.1.2015. Hankkeen kulkua arvioitaessa se on se relevantein "myöhästymisbudjetti".

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä sanoisin, että se on siitä länsimetron rakennusta aloitettaessa tehdystä arviosta, joka on ollut 1.1.2015. Hankkeen kulkua arvioitaessa se on se relevantein "myöhästymisbudjetti".


Suattaap tuo olla noinki.

1.1.2015 + 122 viikkoa olisi suunnilleen huhtikuu 2017. Hyvin tuo vielä ehtii myöhästyä lisää sen verran että siirrytään 2018 puolelle.

----------


## hylje

Raide-Jokeri valmistunee tuolla aikataululla ennen Länsimetroa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raide-Jokeri valmistunee tuolla aikataululla ennen Länsimetroa.


Ehkä tällä myöhästelyllä tähdätäänkin siihen. 3:-) Raide-Jokerihan oli Länsimetron rakentamisen yksi ehto.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuulkaahan nyt. Niillä resursseilla, jotka Helsinki on kohdistanut Raide-Jokerin suunnitteluun, valmista tulee ehkä 2071. Ja tuossa ei sitten ole numerot väärin päin.

----------


## jodo

> Suattaap tuo olla noinki.
> 
> 1.1.2015 + 122 viikkoa olisi suunnilleen huhtikuu 2017. Hyvin tuo vielä ehtii myöhästyä lisää sen verran että siirrytään 2018 puolelle.


Ei meinaa edes kirosanat riittää kun tätä ajattelee.  :Razz:

----------


## Karosa

> Ei meinaa edes kirosanat riittää kun tätä ajattelee.


Eikä myöskään kun Länsimetroa ajattelee..

----------


## Albert

Kyllähän Länsimetro tulee, ilmeisesti kuljettajilla. Mielenkiintoista, että CAF ei sivuillaan vieläkään noteeraa Helsingin projektia.
Olisiko odotettavissa isoja muutoksia (kunnon ohjaamot esimerkiksi)?

Raideprojekteista ajattelen, että tuo Pisara voisi toteutua lähivuosikymmeninä. Koska se on näyttävä, kallis ja tarpeeton.
Raidejokerista ei kannata kuin haaveilla. Bussijokerin tilannetta kuitenkin parannellaan. Viikintien ja Tilanhoitajankaaren risteyksestä länteen on saatu bussikaista, ja liityntä kaistalta muun liikenteen sekaan on toteutettu "jokerivaloilla". Mainitun risteyksen itäpuolella on aloitettu keskellä talvea rakentaa "bussikaistaa" Viikintiellä idästä ko risteykseen (yksi kauha ja kaksi miestä periaatteella). Mutta kuitenkin. On varsinkin iltaruuhkassa tosi ruuhkainen paikka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllähän Länsimetro tulee, ilmeisesti kuljettajilla. Mielenkiintoista, että CAF ei sivuillaan vieläkään noteeraa Helsingin projektia.
> Olisiko odotettavissa isoja muutoksia (kunnon ohjaamot esimerkiksi)?


Väittäisin, että todennäköisempi syy on oikeudenkäynti. Yritykset eivät yleensä halua huomiota oikeudenkäynnille, ei vaikka CAF on tässä tapauksessa täysin syytön osapuoli.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Eli HKL:n johtokunnalle on eilen paljastettu, että länsimetron aloitus tulee viivästymään kaksi vuotta.


Pohjola veti tuossa hiukan mutkia suoraksi ja sinä oikaisit vielä lisää.

Johtokunnassa puhuttiin vain automaatista, joka on nykyisen aikataulun mukaan luokkaa kaksi vuotta myöhässä alkuperäisestä aikataulusta. Se ei vielä tässä vaiheessa uhkaa länsimetron virallista alkamispäivää 1.1.2016, mutta turvamarginaali on jo melko ohut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Johtokunnassa puhuttiin vain automaatista, joka on nykyisen aikataulun mukaan luokkaa kaksi vuotta myöhässä alkuperäisestä aikataulusta. Se ei vielä tässä vaiheessa uhkaa länsimetron virallista alkamispäivää 1.1.2016, mutta turvamarginaali on jo melko ohut.


Mutta mikä olikaan länsimetron valmistumispäivä vuonna 2006, kun valtuustot siitä päättivät? Itse en muista enkä välitä nyt kaivaa. Mutta ei aikataulu ollut 10 vuotta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Pohjola veti tuossa hiukan mutkia suoraksi ja sinä oikaisit vielä lisää.
> 
> Johtokunnassa puhuttiin vain automaatista, joka on nykyisen aikataulun mukaan luokkaa kaksi vuotta myöhässä alkuperäisestä aikataulusta. Se ei vielä tässä vaiheessa uhkaa länsimetron virallista alkamispäivää 1.1.2016, mutta turvamarginaali on jo melko ohut.


Länsimetrolle on ilmoitettu vuosien saatossa niin monta hintaa ja niin monta aloituspäivää, että on hyvin vaikea tulkita dokumentteja oikein, kun niissä ei ole viittauksia siihen, mistä tuo viive kulloinkin lasketaan. Ei ole kauan siitä, kuin mutkat menivät HKL:ssä niin suoriksi, että samassa esityslistassa esitettiin Länsimetrolle kaksi eri aloituspäiväarvausta  :Smile: 

Jos tuo kuitenkin tosiasiallisesti merkitsee sitä, että viivästyksineenkin 1.1.2016 on edelleen tavoitteena, niin hyvä näin.

----------


## Tidtabell

Hallituksen kehysriihestä: Länsimetro-hankkeen suunnitelmia hitaampi eteneminen ja maksatus: 2013 -15,5milj, 2015 +15,5milj.


Lisäksi Helsingin ratapihan toiminnallisuuden parantamisen hanke siirretään käynnistettäväksi myöhemmin Pisararadan rakentamisen yhteyteen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta mikä olikaan länsimetron valmistumispäivä vuonna 2006, kun valtuustot siitä päättivät? Itse en muista enkä välitä nyt kaivaa. Mutta ei aikataulu ollut 10 vuotta.


Eikö 2006 ollut vasta se yleiskaavapäätös ja vuotta myöhemmin se varsinainen hankepäätös? Vasta hankepäätöksessähän oli realistista odottaa suuntaa-antavaa tarkempaa aikataulua. Milloin se rakennussuunnittelu varsinaisesti edes tehtiin?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Voi itku tätä lapsenuskoa, jota HKL:ltä piisaa virallisia kanavia pitkin julkisuuteen...  :Frown: 

--

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos tuo kuitenkin tosiasiallisesti merkitsee sitä, että viivästyksineenkin 1.1.2016 on edelleen tavoitteena, niin hyvä näin.


Kyllä se on. Kaikki viralliset tiedot lähtevät edellen siitä, että tuohon tähdätään ja että se on mahdollista.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kyllä se on. Kaikki viralliset tiedot lähtevät edellen siitä, että tuohon tähdätään ja että se on mahdollista.


Marginaalit tosin pienenevät päivä päivältä.

Suomeksi tämän voi sanoa myös niin, että verenpaine, ahdistus ja hikoilu kasvavat päivä päivältä.

----------


## vristo

> Suomeksi tämän voi sanoa myös niin, että verenpaine, ahdistus ja hikoilu kasvavat päivä päivältä.


Enpä nyt tiedä. Nykyinen liikennehän toimii varsin hyvin, eikä metron puuttumista huomaa, tai osaa kaivatakaan, mitenkään. Metro kai valmistuu sitten joskus.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Enpä nyt tiedä. Nykyinen liikennehän toimii varsin hyvin, eikä metron puuttumista huomaa, tai osaa kaivatakaan, mitenkään. Metro kai valmistuu sitten joskus.


Pointti vissiin jäi jonnekin Vantaan Päiväkummun ja vriston kustannuspaikan väliin tällä kertaa...

----------


## hmikko

Hesarin jutun mukaan HKL:n johtokunta esittää Koivusaaren aseman rakentamisen lykkäämistä alueen asuntojen rakentamisen alkuun asti. Esityksen mukaan Koivusaaren tehtäisiin tässä vaiheessa välttämättömät louhintatyöt yms., mutta ei valmista asemaa. Säästö n. 17 miljoonaa.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Koivusaare...a1367460738191

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Hesarissa oli laajempi juttu Koivusaaresta. Maanmyyntitulot sieltä näyttäisivät jäävän kymmeniä miljoonia alemmaksi kuin kaupungin rakennuskulut alueella, joten Helsinki joutuu miettimään ratkaisuja asialle. Suurimpana kustannuksena on Länsiväylän kattaminen ja Koivusaaren eritasoliittymä, jotka maksavat yhdessä yli 140 miljoonaa euroa, mikä on yli puolet alueelle vaadittavista kaupungin rakennuskuluista. Valmiita ratkaisuja ei tuntunut olevan, vaan eri tahoilla oli erilaisia näkemyksiä siitä, mitä voitaisiin tehdä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maanmyyntitulot sieltä näyttäisivät jäävän kymmeniä miljoonia alemmaksi kuin kaupungin rakennuskulut alueella, joten Helsinki joutuu miettimään ratkaisuja asialle.


Kun vuonna 2006 päätettiin Espon metrosta, Helsingissä lautakunnille ja valtuustolle vakuutettiin, ettei länsimetro maksa Helsingille mitään. Sillä Koivusaaren rakentaminen tuottaa kaupungille enemmän rahaa kuin Helsingin osuus länsimetrosta.

Hesari ei tätä asiaa muista, vaikka luulen, että löytyy kyllä kirjoitettuna HS:n omista artikkeleista. Mutta eivät sitä muista ketkään muutkaan. Eivätkä sitä, että 2006 metron piti maksaa 452 M. Laskutavasta riippuen Espoon metro maksaa nyt 8001000 M, kun mukana ovat katurakenteet, varikko ja automaatti, joita ei ole sisällytetty julkisuudessa ilmoitettuun metron budjettiin. Mutta mikään ei anna aihetta pohtia sitä, mikä järki koko touhussa on. Tai edes sitä, onko oikein, että tällaisia hankkeita pannaan liikkeelle joko valehtelulla, välinpitämättömyydellä, ammattitaidottomuudella tai huolimattomuudella. Toisin sanoen, näin jatkukoon vastakin.

Tässä yhteydessä lienee hyvä muistuttaa siitäkin, että Espoossa metroa selitetään rahoitettavan rakennusoikeuksien myynnillä samaan tapaan kuin väitettiin rahoitettavan Helsingin puolella. Mutta kun metron rakentaminen saatiin käyntiin, samoilla rakennusoikeuksilla sanotaan rahoitettavan nyt mm. Kehä 1:n tunnelointia ja betonikansia Keilaniemessä. Olen kuullut, että espoolaiset poliitikot katsovat tätä kaikkea läpi sormien siksi, etteivät enää jaksa. Siis eivät välitä tehdä sitä työtä, mihin ovat vaaleissa pyrkineet.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Suurimpana kustannuksena on Länsiväylän kattaminen ja Koivusaaren eritasoliittymä, jotka maksavat yhdessä yli 140 miljoonaa euroa, mikä on yli puolet alueelle vaadittavista kaupungin rakennuskuluista. Valmiita ratkaisuja ei tuntunut olevan, vaan eri tahoilla oli erilaisia näkemyksiä siitä, mitä voitaisiin tehdä.


Jos kaupunki ei ole valmis lunastamaan Länäriä kaduksi ja konvertoimaan sitä kaupunkibulevardiksi, jäädään pattitilanteeseen.

----------


## hylje

Minusta on yleisesti kummallista, ettei Länsimetroa myyty nimenomaan bulevardin mahdollistamiseksi. Se kun on yksinään aika kallis ja huono bussikaistan korvike. Bulevardin kanssa metrorata yhtäkkiä säilyttääkin korkean joukkoliikenteen laadun, kun nykyinen motarivaihtoehto jää kaupungin alle.

Toisaalta ei pitäisi ihmetyttää, kun samaa ei edes yritetty Itäväylällä. Kolmeen vuosikymmeneen metron jälkeen. Vuonna 2013 idän metro palvelee edelleen parhaiten asfalttikenttää. Länsimetron ympäristössä tuntuu toistuvan sama kuvio, että tieverkkoa levennetään, pysäköintiä laajennetaan ja risteyksiä paisutetaan metroasemien lähistöllä. Eikä sillä metroaseman välittömän ympäristön täyteenrakentamisella ole muutenkaan mitään kiirettä. Kunhan on metro.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikä sillä metroaseman välittömän ympäristön täyteenrakentamisella ole muutenkaan mitään kiirettä. Kunhan on metro.


No mutta mitä siitäkin tulisi jos toteutuneista infrainvestoinneista yritettäisiin saada maksimaalinen hyöty irti? Menisi argumentit vaatia uusia infrainvestointeja! Samaa ilmiötä näkee vähän joka puolella, kun silmät kerran avautuvat katsomaan maailmaa (=Suomea) tästä näkökulmasta. Parhaiten tämä ilmenee niin että hankkeet priorisoidaan käänteiseen järjestykseen, jossa hyödyttömimmät hankkeet toteutetaan ensin. Näin maksimoidaan jäljelle jäävän hankeaihiovarannon ennustetut hyödyt, mikä helpottaa niiden ajamista läpi päätöksentekoprosessissa. Tätä hyötyvarannon manageerausta siis helpottaa ettei syö kuormasta hyötyjä kuin minimaalisen vähän kerrallaan, ja tämä toteutuu minimoimalla toteutettavien hankkeiden hyödyt (samalla kun puheissa korostetaan suuria hyötyjä). Eli tekemällä kaikenlaista mahdollisimman turhaa. Sen turhan taas on syytä olla mahdollisimman kallista, jotta urakoitsija hyötyy maksimaalisesti.  :Wink:   :Icon Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta on yleisesti kummallista, ettei Länsimetroa myyty nimenomaan bulevardin mahdollistamiseksi. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Toisaalta ei pitäisi ihmetyttää, kun samaa ei edes yritetty Itäväylällä. Kolmeen vuosikymmeneen metron jälkeen.


Eipä tuossa mitään kummaa mielestäni ole. Länsimetron "myymisestä" suuri osa kohdistui ns. autopuolueeseen, jolle bulevardi on tietysti kuolleena syntynyt ajatus. Suunnitelmista ja selvityksistä oli kyllä alusta asti selvää, että metron idea ei ole muuttunut miksikään 40 vuodessa. Ts. tarkoitus on saada joukkoliikenne pois tieltä autoilun helpottamiseksi. 60-luvulla tämä kirjoitettiin selvällä suomen kielellä, 2000-luvulla se näyttää ikään kuin siirtyneen selviöksi, jota ei tarvitse mainita. Sen sijaan puhutaan joukkoliikenteen tehokkuudesta ja ympäristöystävällisyydestä. Bulevardista ovat käsittääkseni innostuneet varsin eri ihmiset kuin ne, jotka ovat olleet Länsimetroa ajamassa.

----------


## late-

> Toisaalta ei pitäisi ihmetyttää, kun samaa ei edes yritetty Itäväylällä.


Itäväylä on tosin olennaisesti kevyempi väylä kuin Länsiväylä. Tämä on ehkä metron tärkein vaikutus.

Keskeinen argumentti Itäväylän bulevardia vastaan on muuten juuri metro, jonka "estevaikutus jäisi kuitenkin".

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itäväylä on tosin olennaisesti kevyempi väylä kuin Länsiväylä. Tämä on ehkä metron tärkein vaikutus.


Muistuttaisin tänne usein linkatusta ja liitetystä pylväsdiagrammista, josta näkyy, ettei metron vaikutus ehkä olekaan ollut niin yksiselitteinen. Länsiväylänkään 80 000:lle autolle vuorokaudessa ei Raide-YVA luvannut metron tuovan vähennystä kuin 0,5 %. Lisäksi Espoo, ja etenkin Etelä-Espoo, on aina ollut jonkin verran vauraampaa aluetta kuin Itä-Helsinki. Kyllä se Itäväylän 55 000 autoa/vuorokausi on kuitenkin aika sikamainen määrä, vaikka vierellä kulkee metro. Jos metrolla on Itäväylän suunnalla ollut joku merkitys vaikutus, jään mielenkiinnolla odottamaan jotain selvitystä siitä, miksi mm. Herttoniemi ja Roihupelto on vieläkin täynnä rakentamatonta joutomaata ja pusikkoa.




> Keskeinen argumentti Itäväylän bulevardia vastaan on muuten juuri metro, jonka "estevaikutus jäisi kuitenkin".


Niin, kun siinä radan pohjoispuolen metsikössä olisi niin kiva poiketa asioilla, jos rataa ei olisi  :Smile: . Tuskin siihen koskaan mitään rakennettaisiinkaan, vaikka rataa ei olisi tai jos se kulkisi sen verran syvemmällä, että sen saisi kätevästi talojen ja kannen alle piiloon.

----------


## Albert

> miksi mm. Herttoniemi ja Roihupelto on vieläkin täynnä rakentamatonta joutomaata ja pusikkoa.


Tarkoittaako se pusikoilla niitä (lähes) luonnontilaisia alueita, jota Stadissakin vielä on? Mitä pahaa?
No Herttoniemen kaavoitus on mennyt uusiksi. Kaikki muuttuu metroasemaa ja ympyräsiltaa myöten. Joutomaasta tulee asuntoalue.
Roihupellon metrovarikon koillispuoliseen metsään rakentuu parhaillaan suuri puutalokaupunginosa. Viikintien ja Viilarintien risteyksen metsäkolmiota kaavoitetaan juuri asuinrakentamiseen (matkustajia raidejokeria varten  :Smile: ). Alkaakin sitten olla aika täyttä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No Herttoniemen kaavoitus on mennyt uusiksi. Kaikki muuttuu metroasemaa ja ympyräsiltaa myöten. Joutomaasta tulee asuntoalue.
> Roihupellon metrovarikon koillispuoliseen metsään rakentuu parhaillaan suuri puutalokaupunginosa. Viikintien ja Viilarintien risteyksen metsäkolmiota kaavoitetaan juuri asuinrakentamiseen (matkustajia raidejokeria varten ). Alkaakin sitten olla aika täyttä.


Ja tämä kaikki ei ole kuin reilut 30 vuotta myöhässä. Tuota puutalokaupunginosaa en menisi metroilun voitoksi laskea, koska mitä oletettavimmin siitä syntyy tavallinen pientalolähiö ja sen automäärillä onnistutaan vielä tukkia Viikintie lopullisesti. Tai sitten Viikintiestä tehdään 4-kaistainen rinnaikkaisväylä Itäväylälle, ja hups, Itäväylän 55 000 ja Viikinväylän 45 000 autoa/vuorokausi onkin jo reilusti enemmän kuin nykyinen Länsiväylän liikennemäärä. Metron ansiosta?

Saa nähdä, miltä metroradan varsi Kulosaaren ja Mellunmäen välillä näyttää 20 vuoden päästä. Varmaan autiolta edelleen.

----------


## aki

> Saa nähdä, miltä metroradan varsi Kulosaaren ja Mellunmäen välillä näyttää 20 vuoden päästä. Varmaan autiolta edelleen.


Ainakaan Itäkeskuksen ja Mellunmäen väliä ei voi sanoa "autioksi". Mellunmäen ja Kontulan väliltä löytyy Vesalan pienkerrostaloalue joka rakentui samoihin aikoihin kun metroa jatkettiin Kontulasta Mellunmäkeen. Kontulan ja Myllypuron välillä on Kurkimäki joka on myös pientaloalue ja rakentui siihen aikaan kun metroa jatkettiin Kontulaan. Harmi kyllä Kurkimäki on päästetty repsahtamaan aika pahasti. Kontulantien toisella puolella puolestaan on paljon korkeita kerrostaloja jotka rakennettiin jo 60-luvulla. Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välillä sijaitsee mm. Myllypuron liikuntapuisto jota alueen asukkaat ja koululaiset käyttävät  aktiivisesti. Pitäisikö jokaikinen vapaa puisto ja viheralue täyttää taloilla? Luulenpa että moni Itä-Helsinkiläinen arvostaa asuinaluettansa juuri siksi että luontoakin löytyy läheltä. Kaikki eivät halua asua betoniviidakossa.

----------


## hylje

Ei nyt joka nurkkaa tarvitse täyttää, mutta jos edes ne metroasemien välittömät ympäristöt olisivat kaupunkia. Niissä ei ole edes kyse puistojen ja viheralueiden jyräämisestä, koska alle jäisi lähinnä autotietä. Noh, liikennevihreääkin, mutta ei kai kukaan oikeasti käy virkistymässä pääkadun kainalossa pikku nurmikkokaistaleella? Vaikka kävisikin, viihtyisä keskustakatu palveluineen virkistää varmasti useampia.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Voisitteko ystävällisesti näyttää, mikä kohta Herttoniemestä on "autiota puskaa"?

kartta Herttoniemestä

Mikäli pientalotontit lasketaan asumattomiksi, on suuri osa pääkaupunkiseudusta asumatonta erämaata.

Karttapaikkaa voi katsoa muualtakin. Itäväylä liittymineen vie paljon vähemmän tilaa kuin vaikkapa Länsiväylä tai Lahden moottoritie, vaikka täällä kirjoittavat samaistavatkin kaikki nelikaistaiset tiet moottoriteiksi, joilla on yhtä traaginen vaikutus maankäyttöön. Isoin liittymä on suuruudenhullu Viikintien liittymä juurikin linkitetyn kartan kulmassa, mutta sekin on melko pieni verrattuna Länsiväylän Tapiolan liittymiin ja valtavaan Kehä I - Lahdenväylä -spagettiin.

----------


## brynkka

> Itäväylä on tosin olennaisesti kevyempi väylä kuin Länsiväylä. Tämä on ehkä metron tärkein vaikutus.


Tarkastelemalla Etelä-Espoota Länsiväylän ja Itä-Helsinkiä Itäväylän tienoilta maanmainion Paikkatietoikkunan tasoilla "Väestöruutuaineisto 1 km x 1 km 2012" ja vaiks taustakartta voidaan nähdä joitakin eroja teiden valuma-alueilla. Länsiväylä näyttää keräävän liikenteensä laajemmalta alueelta, paitsi leveämmältä niin myös kauempaa. Itäväylä vaikuttaa huonolta reittivaihtoehdolta keskustaan suuntautuvalle liikenteelle Kehä III tasolta ja kauempaa, Porvoon moottoritien tarjotessa nopeamman yhteyden. Sama motari houkuttelee liikennettä myös Kontulan suunnalta. Etelä-Espoossa vaihtoehtoisia, etenkin nopeampia, reittejä Länsiväylälle on hankalampi hahmottaa.

Edellä esitetyn arvailun perusteella Itäväylä vaikuttaisi keräävän keskustaan suuntautuvan liikenteensä Kalasataman ja Mellunmäen väliltä eli reilun 10 km matkalta, kun vastaavasti Länsiväylän valuma-alue ulottuu ainakin Hankoon. Itäväylä on siis paikallisen liikenteen käyttämä tie. Vesa Nurmisen antamien liikennemäärien perusteella Itäväylällä liikenteen määrä on kuitenkin 2/3 verraten Länsiväylään, joka ei vaikuta mitenkään vähäiseltä ottaen huomioon teiden palvelemien alueiden sosioekonomiset erot. 

Mutta mikä on metron vaikutus?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Niin, Kulosaaren sillan kohdallahan tuo lukumäärä onkin jopa 65 000 autoa / vuorokausi, ainakin Wikipedian mukaan. En jaksa nyt etsiä luotettavampaa lähdettä.




> Mutta mikä on metron vaikutus?


Metron vaikutuksesta liikenteen käyttöönottovuonna tiedämme sen, mitä kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivulla kerrotaan. Tämä perustuu KSV:n statistiikkaan.

Yhtä olennainen kysymys on, että mikä on suoraan Kamppiin vievien bussilinjojen vaikutus Länsiväylällä, tai mikä se vaikutus olisi, jos Etelä-Espoon busseilla pääsisikin Elielinaukiolle saakka.




> Voisitteko ystävällisesti näyttää, mikä kohta Herttoniemestä on "autiota puskaa"?


Jokainen  turha ja hoitamaton palsta, jota ei voi hyvällä tahdollakaan kutsua  puistoksi tai luonnontilaiseksi metsäksi. Ja sitähän tuolta löytyy,  varsinkin siinä metroradan ja Hiihtomäentien välillä, samoin siellä  täällä koko teollisuusalueella. Ei ne kaikki tonttejakaan ole, ja jos  on, se vääryys pitäisi siinä tapauksessa korjata pikimiten ja kaavoittaa  koko hoito uusiksi. Nyt on kyse koko Herttoniemen vanhasta keskuksesta  joka näivettyy hiljalleen Alepasta (milloin Erätorin S-market vaihtui  Alepaksi?!) ja krouvista huolimatta, koska "moottoriteiden" ja  moottoriteiden varsille annetaan syntyä maalaismarketteja palvelemaan  autoilevaa kansaa, sitä osaa väestöstä, jonka määrä tulee pienenemään  entisestään, kun tiivis rakentaminen laajenee kantakaupunkien  ulkopuolille.

Ja voi, kylläpä on Viikintien liittymä Itäväylällä pieni ja pittoreski. Ei mahtuisi kuin yksi torkkelinmäki sen sisään!




> Ainakaan Itäkeskuksen ja Mellunmäen väliä ei voi sanoa "autioksi".


Sanokoon  kuka, miksi sanoo, mutta minä sanon autioksi. Samoin kuin sanon  nykyisen kotilinjani, Hagsätran tunnelbanalinja 19:n, vartta autioksi.  Valitan, mutta näiltä puuttuu pieniä tiiviitä keskuksia. Niiden sijaan  on rakennettu kauas asemilta korkeita betonihirvityksiä ja  jonkinnäköisiä ostoskeskuksia, ei kaupunkia ja kivijalkakauppoja. Toista  on esimerkiksi Tukholmassa Aspudden, Midsommarkranssen, Råsunda tai  Sundbyberg.




> Pitäisikö jokaikinen vapaa puisto  ja viheralue täyttää taloilla? Luulenpa että moni Itä-Helsinkiläinen  arvostaa asuinaluettansa juuri siksi että luontoakin löytyy läheltä.  Kaikki eivät halua asua betoniviidakossa.


Jokaista  puistoa tai viheraluetta ei pidä täyttää taloilla. Ne vain pitää  sijoittaa jonnekin muualle kuin metro- ja juna-asemat, tai sitten asemat  pitää sijoittaa jonnekin muualle, esimerkiksi asutuksen keskelle. Tämä  jäi valitettavasti unohduksiin muutamaksi kymmeneksi vuodeksi, kun  ajateltiin, että kaikki ostavat kuitenkin auton, joten sen asemankin voi  sijoittaa johonkin urheilupuiston ja metsän väliin jättäen käyttäjälle  kilometrin verran liikunnan riemua kauppakassien kantoon. Joukkoliikenne  jätettiin vaihtoehtoiseksi liikkumisen muodoksi ja se asenne elää vielä  tämänkin päivän kaupunkilaisissa. Luulenpa, että moni  Itä-Helsinkiläinen arvostaisi omaa asuinaluettansa enemmän Eiraa,  Kruununhakaa, Torkkelinmäkeä tai Töölöä. Näillä alueilla asuvat ihmiset  eivät ole ahdistuneita "betoniviidakostaan". Näillä alueilla arvostetaan  (ja myös käytetään) niitä väliin jääviä, hyvin hoidettuja puistoja ja  viheralueita.

----------


## ultrix

> Voisitteko ystävällisesti näyttää, mikä kohta Herttoniemestä on "autiota puskaa"?
> 
> kartta Herttoniemestä


Saisinko YKR-ruudukot samalta alueelta (asuin- ja työpaikkatiheydet)?

----------


## brynkka

> Itäväylä liittymineen vie paljon vähemmän tilaa kuin vaikkapa Länsiväylä tai Lahden moottoritie, vaikka täällä kirjoittavat samaistavatkin kaikki nelikaistaiset tiet moottoriteiksi, joilla on yhtä traaginen vaikutus maankäyttöön.


Samaistaminen onkin helppoa. Keskustasta tultaessa Itäväylä taitaa olla nelikaistainen ekan kerran Puotinharjun Prisman kohdalla, mutta viimeistään Rantakartanontien sillalla. Lisäksi Itäväylän tuntumaan on rakennettu rinnakkainen alemman nopeuden katuverkko Kulosaaren ja Vartiokylän välille (Herttoniemen teollisuusalueella hiukan tulkinnanvarainen), kuten oikean moottoritien kaveriksi! Rinnakkaista katua ei tarvita Vartiokylän ja Mellunmäen välillä, mutta Itäväylä onkin siellä vain kaksikaistainen.

----------


## aki

> Sanokoon  kuka, miksi sanoo, mutta minä sanon autioksi. Samoin kuin sanon  nykyisen kotilinjani, Hagsätran tunnelbanalinja 19:n, vartta autioksi.  Valitan, mutta näiltä puuttuu pieniä tiiviitä keskuksia. Niiden sijaan  on rakennettu kauas asemilta korkeita betonihirvityksiä ja  jonkinnäköisiä ostoskeskuksia, ei kaupunkia ja kivijalkakauppoja. Toista  on esimerkiksi Tukholmassa Aspudden, Midsommarkranssen, Råsunda tai  Sundbyberg.


Myllypuro, Kontula ja Mellunmäki ovat kaikki rakentuneet jo kauan ennen metroa, pääosin 60-70-luvuilla, Kontulassa on asemakeskus (ostari) joka on vuosikymmenten saatossa laajentunut useaan kertaan, asemakeskuksen välittömässä läheisyydessä on paljon 8-kerroksisia taloja sekä matalampia 3-4 kerroksisia taloja, mun mielestä Kontula on tasapainoinen yhdistelmä asumista, palveluita ja luontoa. Myllypuron aseman seutua on uudistettu rajusti kun mm. entinen ostari ja alepan talo purettiin ja tilalle rakennettiin korkeita asuintaloja kivijalkakauppoineen. Radan toiselle puolelle puolestaan rakennettiin uusi terveysasema ja nyt entisen voimalan alueelle ollaan rakentamassa uutta asuinaluetta josta järjestetään sujuva kevyenliikenteen yhteys Myllypuron asemalle. En tiedä kuinka paljon mielestäsi pitäisi vielä rakentaa jotta nämä asemanseudut eivät olisi autioita? Itä-Helsinkiä ei kuitenkaan ole ikinä edes suunniteltu kivikaupungiksi vaan se perustuu vahvasti lähiörakentamiseen. Herttoniemenranta on suunniteltu selkeästi tiiviimmäksi kuin vanhat lähiöt ja siellä on tavoiteltu enemmän "kaupunkimaista" tunnelmaa. Se on silti jäänyt ikävästi irralleen Herttoniemen metroasemasta ja on lähiö siinä kuin muutkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toista  on esimerkiksi Tukholmassa Aspudden, Midsommarkranssen, Råsunda tai  Sundbyberg.


Nuohan rakennettiin kauan ennen nykyisen metron tuloa, nuo vanhat umpikortteliesikaupungit rakennettiin raitioteiden rakentamisen aikaan. Kuten Käpylä, Kulosaari ja Munkkiniemi. Sitä en tiedä mikä omistussysteemi Tukholmassa on noiden kaupunginosien kohteilla, onko tavallisilla ihmisillä varaa asua niissä. Helsingissä sentyyppisissä kohteissa on nykyisin vain kalliita omistusasuntoja. 



> Luulenpa, että moni Itä-Helsinkiläinen arvostaisi omaa asuinaluettansa enemmän Eiraa,  Kruununhakaa, Torkkelinmäkeä tai Töölöä. Näillä alueilla asuvat ihmiset  eivät ole ahdistuneita "betoniviidakostaan". Näillä alueilla arvostetaan  (ja myös käytetään) niitä väliin jääviä, hyvin hoidettuja puistoja ja  viheralueita.


Noita alueita arvostetaan siksi että niissä asuu snobiporukkaa ja boheemenja taiteilijoita. Helsingin betoniähiöistä tulee ehkä kun ne ovat reilun 60 vuoden vuoden ikäisiä muotipaikkoja tai viimeistään  sen jälkeen kun venäläiset miljardöörit ovat ostaneet Eiran ja Töölön ja Krunikan.  Aikoinaan pääradan varren vanhat työläisalueet kuten Oulunkylä, Malmi ja Tapanila olivat hyvin matalan arvostuksen paikkoja, mutta eivät enää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> Luulenpa, että moni  Itä-Helsinkiläinen arvostaisi omaa asuinaluettansa enemmän Eiraa,  Kruununhakaa, Torkkelinmäkeä tai Töölöä. Näillä alueilla asuvat ihmiset  eivät ole ahdistuneita "betoniviidakostaan". Näillä alueilla arvostetaan  (ja myös käytetään) niitä väliin jääviä, hyvin hoidettuja puistoja ja  viheralueita.


Yleensä asuinpaikka valitaan sen perusteella mitä ympäristöltä halutaan, jotkin haluaa urbaania kaupunkiympäristöä, ihmisvilinää ja hälinää. Osa taas haluaa asua hieman kauempana keskustan hälinästä, kysymys on tietysti myös rahasta, kantakaupungin hinnat ovat tänäpäivänä sitä luokkaa ettei moni voi enää kuin haaveilla omistus -tai vuokra-asunnosta kantakaupungissa. Itse asuin 10 vuotta Kampissa Lapinlahdenkadulla ja sitä ennen Hiihtomäentiellä Hertsikassa, Lapsuuteni vietin Kivikossa, Vesalassa ja Kontulassa. Nyt olen viimeiset 5 vuotta asunut Pähkinärinteessä Länsi-Vantaalla ja täällä meinaan pysyä niin pitkään kuin mahdollista, takaisin keskustan hälinään mua ei enää saisi muuttamaan. Myyrmanniin ja Myrtsin juna-asemalle on juuri sopiva 10 min bussimatka, aivan aseman lähellä en haluaisi asua koska asemien seudut on yleensä melko levottomia, näin on myös Myyrmäessä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itä-Helsinkiä ei kuitenkaan ole ikinä edes suunniteltu kivikaupungiksi vaan se perustuu vahvasti lähiörakentamiseen.


Josta päästäänkin sitten asian ytimeen.  :Biggrin: 

Miksi lähiön joukkoliikennepalveluksi on valittu kaupunkiliikenneväline eli metro? Miksei lähiöistä pääse keskustaan vaihdotta bussilla, ratikalla tai kevytmetrolla, ja miksi lähiöstä pitää mennä bussilla tai kävellen joko lähiön keskukseen tai toiseen lähiöön, josta jatketaan junalla keskustaan?

Tiedän toki, että lähiöiden lähtökohtana on aikoinaan ollut lähiökeskukset, joista löytyi tarvittavat palvelut, ja joista ei tarvinnut lähteä keskustaan niiden palvelujen vuoksi lähteä. Mutta kun näitä palveluita ei nyt enää yli kahteenkymmeeneen vuoteen oikein ole ollut, eikä niitä pahemmin näytä takaisin tulevan, vaan osa niistä on nykyään vain ja ainoastaan keskustassa, loput löytyy moottoritiemarketeista ja -kauppakeskuksista. Ja koska lähiöiden - siinä muodossa kuin ne alkujaan 1900-luvun alussa suunniteltiin - aika on selvästikin ohi, pitäisi siirtyä toisenlaiseen monikeskustaisuuteen tai monikeskuksisuuteen lähiökeskusten sijaan. Tiivistämällä metroradan vartta ja metroasemien ympäristöjä voidaan päästä jonkinnäköiseen järkevään ratkaisuun, toinen vaihtoehto on pistää koko metrorata rullalle ja siirtyä joukkoliikenteeseen, joka palvelee kattavammin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:40 ----------




> Nuohan rakennettiin kauan ennen nykyisen metron tuloa, nuo vanhat umpikortteliesikaupungit rakennettiin raitioteiden rakentamisen aikaan.


Sattumoisin kotiani lähin tunnelbana-asema, Stureby, oli vuoteen 1951 saakka ratikkapysäkki. Mutta omakotimattoa tämä alue suurimmilta osin kuitenkin on. Ei täällä mitään kaupunkia ole lähelläkään.

Kukaan ei kiellä rakentaa umpikortteliesikaupunkia, vaikkei ratikkaa olisikaan tai vaikka olisikin vain metroasema.




> Sitä en tiedä mikä omistussysteemi Tukholmassa on noiden kaupunginosien  kohteilla, onko tavallisilla ihmisillä varaa asua niissä. Helsingissä  sentyyppisissä kohteissa on nykyisin vain kalliita omistusasuntoja.


Semikalliita, muttei niin älyttömän hintaisia kuitenkaan. Olisi tällaisella matalapalkkaisellakin varaa niissä asua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:40 ----------




> Yleensä asuinpaikka valitaan sen perusteella mitä ympäristöltä halutaan, jotkin haluaa urbaania kaupunkiympäristöä, ihmisvilinää ja hälinää. Osa taas haluaa asua hieman kauempana keskustan hälinästä, kysymys on tietysti myös rahasta, kantakaupungin hinnat ovat tänäpäivänä sitä luokkaa ettei moni voi enää kuin haaveilla omistus -tai vuokra-asunnosta kantakaupungissa.


Urbaani ympäristö ei automaattisesti tuo ihmisvilinää tai hälinää. Urbaanikin alue voi olla rauhallinen. Hyviä esimerkkejä on vaikkapa Puu-Vallila, Eiran mäki tai Torkkelinmäki, tiivistä ja kaupunkimaista, mutta kuitenkin rauhallista. Ymmärrän kyllä, jos haluaa pois sieltä Kaivokadun tai Aleksanterinkadun vilskeestä. Tai vaikkapa Kurvin kulmilta tai Tullinpuomilta. Mutta kaupunki ei ole synonyymi näille paikoille. Kaupunkia on erilaista ja erityyppistä.

Se, että kantakaupungin hinnat karkasivat pilviin, johtunee luultavasti siitä, että sitä kaupunkimaista ympäristöä ei ole tarjolla niin paljon kuin mitä kysyntää on. Kartanonkosket ja herttoniemenrannat ovat aika kuumaa kamaa sijainneistaan huolimatta. Tämä kertoo siitä, että kaupunkimaiselle ympäristölle on kysyntää. Sitä siis pitäisi yrittää rakentaa enemmän. Ja koska tällaiset tiiviit alueet ovat logistisesti hieman hankalia, ei varmaankaan olisi ihan tyhmää rakentaa niitä metro- ja lähijuna-asemien lähistöille. Etelä-Espoossa voisi vielä olla mahdollisuuksia, kun kaavoitus on vielä kesken ja rakentamatonta alaa löytyy. Itä-Helsinkikään ei vielä ole ihan toivoton tapaus. Mellunmäestä ja Vuosaaresta Kulosaareen riittää länttejä rakennettaviksi melkein joka aseman läheltä - ja sopisi sieltä muutaman tönön purkaakin.

----------


## late-

> Muistuttaisin tänne usein linkatusta ja liitetystä pylväsdiagrammista, josta näkyy, ettei metron vaikutus ehkä olekaan ollut niin yksiselitteinen. Länsiväylänkään 80 000:lle autolle vuorokaudessa ei Raide-YVA luvannut metron tuovan vähennystä kuin 0,5 %.


Kaupunkialueen autoväylillä on autoja yleensä juuri niin paljon kuin niille mahtuu. Vaikutuksena pidän tässä sitä, että Itäväylä on jätetty leventämättä, jolloin autoilu ei ole voinut kasvaa kovin paljon. Tämä ei johdu metron teknisistä ominaisuuksista. Poliittisesti on vain ollut helpompaa leventää sellaisia väyliä, joiden vieressä ei kulje metroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Poliittisesti on vain ollut helpompaa leventää sellaisia väyliä, joiden vieressä ei kulje metroa.


Meinaatko, ettei sosioekonomialla olisi tässä merkitystä? Eiköhän Länsiväylä olisi ihan nykyisenlevyinen siinäkin tapauksessa, että Matinkylän metro olisi valmistunut 80-luvulla. Tämä tosin sillä oletuksella, ettei 80-luvulla valmistunut metro olisi vaikuttanut E-Espoon sosioekonomiseen asemaan, vaan se olisi metrosta huolimatta sama kuin nyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meinaatko, ettei sosioekonomialla olisi tässä merkitystä? Eiköhän Länsiväylä olisi ihan nykyisenlevyinen siinäkin tapauksessa, että Matinkylän metro olisi valmistunut 80-luvulla. Tämä tosin sillä oletuksella, ettei 80-luvulla valmistunut metro olisi vaikuttanut E-Espoon sosioekonomiseen asemaan, vaan se olisi metrosta huolimatta sama kuin nyt.


Jonkinlaisena "Espoo-tuntijana" vastaan näin: Matinkylään ei olisi voitu rakentaa metroa 1970-80 luvulla ellei olisi tapahtunut jotain todella mullistavaa jonka seurauksena etelä-Espoon sosioekonominen asema olisi muuttunut. Joko niin etä Espoo olisi liitetty Helsinkiin tai koko Suomi Neuvostoliittoon tai jos autoilua olisi jouduttu säännöstelemään jos öljykriisi olisi pitkittynyt. Mutta jos metro olisi rakennettu niin moottoritietä ei olisi ryhdytty leventämään 1990-luvulla kuten tehtiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaupunkialueen autoväylillä on autoja yleensä juuri niin paljon kuin niille mahtuu. Vaikutuksena pidän tässä sitä, että Itäväylä on jätetty leventämättä, jolloin autoilu ei ole voinut kasvaa kovin paljon.


Itäväylä levennettiin metron ansiosta 6-kaistaiseksi ja sieltä poistettiin bussikaistat. Levennys tapahtui heti vuoden 1969 metropäätöksen jälkeen ja bussikaistat poistettiin, kun metroliikenne alkoi 1982. Autoilun kapasiteetti siis kasvoi metron ansiosta 1,5-kertaiseksi.

Kun verrataan Länsiväylää ja Itäväylää nyt, kumpikaan ei tietenkään voi päästää kantakaupunkiin enempää autoja kuin minkä kaupunginpuoleisen pään liikennevalot läpäisevät. Ero on siinä, että Länsiväylällä on valoissa pitkä jono, Itäväylällä ei ole jonoutumista. Sen verran vähemmän on Itäväylän kapasiteettia käytössä, mutta tilasto osoittaa, ettei metro ole mitenkään kapasiteetin käyttöön vaikuttanut.

Toisaalta, jos ja kun tilanne on niin, että autoväylät kuormittuvat aina joka tapauksessa täyteen  niinkuin näyttää olevan  metron tai muunkaan joukkoliikenteen tekeminen on turhaa siinä toiveessa, että autoilun osuus laskisi. Tällä argumentilla länsimetro kuitenkin poliitikoille myytiin.




> Mutta jos metro olisi rakennettu niin moottoritietä ei olisi ryhdytty leventämään 1990-luvulla kuten tehtiin.


Se, mitä idässä tapahtui, ei tue tätä ajatusta. Itse asiassa Espoossa on tapahtunut aivan sama kuin idässä, mutta vain osittain myöhemmin. Kohtahan Espoossa on levennetty motari ja metro kuten idässä. Eikä metro ole muuttanut haluja rakentaa kalliita ja laajoja eritasoristeyksiä idässäkään.

Metrolla ja autoilun hankkeilla ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään. Helsingin niemelle ei voi tulla idästä eikä lännestä enempää autoja kuin niemelle mahtuu. Ylijäämäihmiset kuljetetaan joukkoliikenteellä. Jos joukkoliikenne on metro, ihmiset menevät metrolla ja bussilla, jos tarjolla on bussi. Vaihtoehtoja kun ei ole. Länsimetron miljardilla ihmiset siirretään länsiväylän busseista metroon, ei muuta. Tiehankkeet jatkavat omaa elämäänsä edelleen. Niihin on painetta ikuisesti, koska milloinkaan teitä ei ole autoilijoiden mielestä tarpeeksi. Ja se johtuu siitä, että edes nykyisellä lähiövyöhykkeen maankäytön tehokkuudella ei kyetä tekemään tieverkkoa, jossa on aina vapaan liikenteen olosuhteet.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, mitä idässä tapahtui, ei tue tätä ajatusta. Itse asiassa Espoossa on tapahtunut aivan sama kuin idässä, mutta vain osittain myöhemmin. Kohtahan Espoossa on levennetty motari ja metro kuten idässä. Eikä metro ole muuttanut haluja rakentaa kalliita ja laajoja eritasoristeyksiä idässäkään.


Muistan kyllä että Espoossa käytiin poliittista keskustelua 1980-90 luvun taitteessa  vakavastikin siitä että levennetäänkö länsiväylä vai rakennetaanko metro tai kenties pikaraitiotie. Mutta ei niitä raideratkaisuja siloin ollut puolustamassa muut kuin vasemmisto ja vihreät jotka olivat selvässä vähemmistössä silloin. 




> Metrolla ja autoilun hankkeilla ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään. Helsingin niemelle ei voi tulla idästä eikä lännestä enempää autoja kuin niemelle mahtuu. Ylijäämäihmiset kuljetetaan joukkoliikenteellä. Jos joukkoliikenne on metro, ihmiset menevät metrolla ja bussilla, jos tarjolla on bussi. Vaihtoehtoja kun ei ole. Länsimetron miljardilla ihmiset siirretään länsiväylän busseista metroon, ei muuta. Tiehankkeet jatkavat omaa elämäänsä edelleen. Niihin on painetta ikuisesti, koska milloinkaan teitä ei ole autoilijoiden mielestä tarpeeksi. Ja se johtuu siitä, että edes nykyisellä lähiövyöhykkeen maankäytön tehokkuudella ei kyetä tekemään tieverkkoa, jossa on aina vapaan liikenteen olosuhteet.


Länsimetro alkaa tuoda ihmisiä eri puolilta pk-seutua myös Espoon työpaikka-alueille ja Otaniemeen, lähinnä paikoista joista pääsee suoraan joko metron tai junan kyytiin, mutta se tosin pitää paikkansa että esim kehäteitä parannetaan koko ajan mammuttimaisilla ratkaisuilla vaikka niiden liikenteen voisi osittain ottaa esim Jokeri ja muut vastaavat seudulliset light-rail ratkaisut hoitaakseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...mutta se tosin pitää paikkansa että esim kehäteitä parannetaan koko ajan mammuttimaisilla ratkaisuilla vaikka niiden liikenteen voisi osittain ottaa esim Jokeri ja muut vastaavat seudulliset light-rail ratkaisut hoitaakseen.


Ei suoraan liity tähän ketjun aiheeseen, vaan kehäteiden parantamiseen. Kehä 1:tä on nyt suurella rahalla ja valtiolle lainaamalla parannettu Leppävaarassa tunnelilla. Tuloksena kehätietä ruuhkauttava tulppa.

Tunneliturvallisuuden vuoksi autojen määräällä tunnelissa on yläraja. Kun raja tulee täyteen, kehän autoliikenne pysäytetään tunnelin suulle odottamaan, että tunneli tyhjenee. Kun autot taas päästetään liikennevalon keräämästä jonosta, tunneli on kohta täynnä uudelleen ja taas autoliikenne pysäytetään.

Entisellä maanpinnalla kulkeneella Kehä 1:llä oli sama kapasiteetti kuin tunneliratkaisulla, mutta sen autovirtaa ei tarvinnut koskaan pysäyttää siksi, että tie tuli täyteen autoja. Tämäkin tunneli taisi maksaa jotain 100 miljoonaa. Entä jos raha olisi pantu Raidejokeriin, jolla on oikeasti potentiaalia vähentää Kehä 1:n kuormaa?

Otetaan nyt sitten se aasinsilta takaisin länsimetroon. Raidejokerihan piti rakentaa samaan aikaan, liikennemäärälaskelmatkin tehtiin Raidejokerin kanssa. Espoo ei näytä kantavan huolta Raidejokerista, vaan Kivenlahden metrosta.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Espoo ei näytä kantavan huolta Raidejokerista, vaan Kivenlahden metrosta.


Ja siitäkään ei tosissaan, sillä sekin jää kauas tulevaisuuteen kaiken maailman kehätielevennysten ja -tunneleiden ansiosta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entisellä maanpinnalla kulkeneella Kehä 1:llä oli sama kapasiteetti kuin tunneliratkaisulla, mutta sen autovirtaa ei tarvinnut koskaan pysäyttää siksi, että tie tuli täyteen autoja. Tämäkin tunneli taisi maksaa jotain 100 miljoonaa. Entä jos raha olisi pantu Raidejokeriin, jolla on oikeasti potentiaalia vähentää Kehä 1:n kuormaa?


Tunnelin tarkoitus kai oli mahdollistaa talojen rakentaminen kehän päälle, ja sitten muistan että ennenkuin tunnelia oli, kehän varren talojen asukkaat valittivat melusta. Mutta on niitä muitakin vastaavia hankkeita kuten kehä IIIn jättimäiset rampit Tuusulanväylän kohdalla joissa ei ole asutusta likimainkaan, mutta ehkä ne on juuri siksi rakennettu juuri sinne?




> Otetaan nyt sitten se aasinsilta takaisin länsimetroon. Raidejokerihan piti rakentaa samaan aikaan, liikennemäärälaskelmatkin tehtiin Raidejokerin kanssa. Espoo ei näytä kantavan huolta Raidejokerista, vaan Kivenlahden metrosta.


Kyllä se olisi Helsingin asia olla aloitteellinen raidejokeri-asiassa. Espoolle näyttää olevan vaikea päättää mitä reittiä se kulkisi Leppävaarasta etelään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Länsimetro alkaa tuoda ihmisiä eri puolilta pk-seutua myös Espoon työpaikka-alueille ja Otaniemeen, lähinnä paikoista joista pääsee suoraan joko metron tai junan kyytiin, mutta se tosin pitää paikkansa että esim kehäteitä parannetaan koko ajan mammuttimaisilla ratkaisuilla vaikka niiden liikenteen voisi osittain ottaa esim Jokeri ja muut vastaavat seudulliset light-rail ratkaisut hoitaakseen.


Tätä ihmistentuomisefektiä usein liioitellaan varsin löyhin tai olemattomin perustein. Etelä-Espoon työpaikoille tullaan jo nyt varsin hyvin julkisilla, eikä metro siihen tee merkittävää parannusta. Monilla metro vain siirtää vaihdon paikkaa. Ei metro tuonut itäsuuntaankaan mitään työmatkalaisten kansanvaellusta. Keilaniemi (miksei TKK:kin) olisi voinut nousta myös Herttoniemen metroaseman viereen, mutta ei noussut, vaan siinä on autoliikkeitä ja joutomaata.

Laajemmin ajatellen, jos seudulle tulee ne luvatut 400 000 lisäasukasta, ei autoruuhkia siirtelevien tiehankkeiden määrälle ja rahanmenolle ole äärtä. Samaan aikaan joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on valitun politiikan mukaisesti tehottomia jättihankkeita ja vaihdollisuuden lisäämistä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tunnelin tarkoitus kai oli mahdollistaa talojen rakentaminen kehän päälle, ja sitten muistan että ennenkuin tunnelia oli, kehän varren talojen asukkaat valittivat melusta.


Tunnelia markkinoitiin aikanaan nimenomaan Kehän liikenteen sujuvoittamisella. Sujuvoituminen tosin perustuu täysin tunnelin pohjoispuolella olevaan (Mestarinsolmun?) eritasoliittymään, jolla poistettiin kahdet liikennevalot. Jossakin esitettiin myös laskelmia siitä, kuinka itse tunneli nopeuttaa matkaa niin-ja-niin-monta sekuntia (kun se oikaisee hieman pintaratkaisuun verrattuna). Tuo laskelma tosin perustui siihen, että tunnelissa ajettaisiin 80 km/h, mutta ainakin viimeksi siitä mennessäni (on tosin jo aikaa) rajoitus oli 60 km/h.

Kalliotunnelin osuudella tunnelin päällä voisi sanoa jonkun talon olevankin, mutta betonitunnelin päälle niitä tuskin tulee. Tarkoititko, että entisen pintalinjauksen tilalle tulisi taloja? Mihin kohtaan?

----------


## hylje

> Tunnelia markkinoitiin aikanaan nimenomaan Kehän liikenteen sujuvoittamisella.


Vaikka sujuvoittaminen Kehällä onnistuisikin, sujuvuus syöttää entistäkin enemmän liikennevirtaa valmiiksi tukkoiseen katuverkkoon. Koska katuverkko on paljon pienempikapasiteettinen kuin kehä, toteutuvat ruuhkat myös pahenevat.

Sujuvampi kehä siis hyödyttää lähinnä läpikulkua kauemmas, missä katuverkko ei ole valmiiksi tukossa. Muiden hyödyt uppoavat katuverkon ruuhkan pahentumiseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sujuvampi kehä siis hyödyttää lähinnä läpikulkua kauemmas, missä katuverkko ei ole valmiiksi tukossa.


Katuverkko on tukossa loppujen lopuksi aika harvassa paikassa pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Kani

Leppävaaran tunnelin vaikutus sujuvuuteen on käytännössä nolla. Seudun asukasluku kasvaa, ja lisäksi tässä toteutuu Knopflacherin teoria. Eli kun jotain ongelmakohtaa parannetaan, se tulee hetkeksi aikaa sujuvammaksi, kunnes parannuksen aiheuttama käytön lisääntyminen kadottaa hyödyt.

Seuraavaksi kehä ykköselle halutaan massiivinen eritasoratkaisu Itäkeskukseen. Siinä käynee samoin kuin Leppävaarassa. Liikenne soljuu entistä nopeammin kohti kehän keskivaiheita ja ruuhkauttaa sen, jolloin autovirtaa pitää alkaa säännöstelemään, eli pysäyttämään keinotekoisesti kehän alkupäässä. Näin tehdään jo Leppävaarassa. 

Mutta saadaanpahan rahaa kulumaan.

----------


## hmikko

Espoo huhuilee valtiota osallistumaan Länsimetron jatkon maksamiseen. Hesarin juttu:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/L%C3%A4nsi...a1369370665979

Jutusta sattui silmiin tällainen kukkanen:




> Metron jämähtäminen pysyvästi Matinkylään olisi katastrofi, sillä se tekisi pääteasemasta ennen näkemättömän liityntäliikennesumpun. Vähän kuin Helsingin metro pysähtyisi Herttoniemeen, josta hoidettaisiin koko Itä-Helsingin liityntäliikenne.


Tosiasiassa Herttoniemen ja Keilaniemen asemat ovat metrorataa pitkin kulkien suunnilleen samalla etäisyydellä Rautatientorista. Matinkylä on yhtä kaukana lännessä kuin Mellunmäki ja Vuosaari ovat idässä. Jos Espoon bussit mahtuvat nykyään Kamppiin, niin luulisi Matinkylän länsipuolisen Espoon bussien mahtuvan Matinkylään kokolailla kivutta.

----------


## Knightrider

Jos minulta kysytään, metro olisi pitänyt rakentaa nimenomaan idässä vain Herttoniemeen ja luoda siitä tiivis kaupunkikeskus. Liityntälinjojat hajautuvat siitä eteenpäin joka tapauksessa, joten nytkin metrosta huolimatta on joka kaupunginosalle yksi tai useampi bussilinja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Leppävaaran tunnelin vaikutus sujuvuuteen on käytännössä nolla. Seudun asukasluku kasvaa, ja lisäksi tässä toteutuu Knopflacherin teoria. Eli kun jotain ongelmakohtaa parannetaan, se tulee hetkeksi aikaa sujuvammaksi, kunnes parannuksen aiheuttama käytön lisääntyminen kadottaa hyödyt.


Koska seudun asukasluku kasvaa, heikkenee liikenteen sujuvuus asukasluvun kasvusta seuraavaan liikenteen lisääntymisen vuoksi. Jos silloin investoinnilla voidaan estää sujuvuuden heikkeneminen jossakin osassa liikenneverkkoa, parantaa investointi liikenteen sujuvuutta verrattuna vertailutilanteeseen, jossa investointia ei olisi tehty.

Tällä foorumilla on aikaisemminkin keskusteltu myös liikenteen lisääntymisen hyödyistä. Perinteinen näkökulma on, että liikenteen kasvu kulkee käsi kädessä taloudellisen toimeliaisuuden kasvun kanssa ja vaikka lisääntynyt liikenne alentaisikin väylän sujuvuuden vanhalle tasolle, niin investoinnilla mahdostettu lisäliikenne on kasvattanut kansantaloutta.

----------


## hylje

Tässä autoilu kasvattaa kansantaloutta-argumentissa ei yleensä mietitä, että autoilun suoja-alueet ja pysäköintimääräykset ovat suurelta osin vastuussa asuntorakentamisen vähäisyydestä. Kasvattaako jatkuvasti kallistuva asuminen kansantaloutta? Ostovoiman se ainakin syö, joten talouskasvusta ei jää käteistä. Ei jää ruuhkassa matelevalle autoilijallekkaan kovin hyvää tuntipalkkaa. Mutta se taitaa olla paras diili tästä kuviosta.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jos moottoritie tai vastaava valtaväylä siirretään tunneliin, voidaan sen entiselle maanpäälliselle linjalle rakentaa niinkuin Leppävaarassa tulee tapahtumaan. Samalla liikennemelu vähenee ja kun tuo tunnelointi suoritetaan sopivassa paikassa, niin myös kaupunkirakenne voi eheytyä, kun moottoritien kummallakin puolella olevat taajamat voidaan yhdistää. Kyllä noilla tunnelointihankkeet vaikuttaa muuhunkin kuin vain pelkkään autoilun sujumiseen, kuten R. Silferberg on jo minua aiemmin tässä ketjussa todennut. 

Siinä tapauksessa että metro jää vain Matinkylään, ongelmaksi muodostuu se, että liian suuri osa eteläisestä Espoosta jää liityntäliikenteen varaan, ellei jokin bussilinja kulje Kivenlahdesta Helsinkiin päiväsaikaan (mitä ei tule tapahtumaan). Muutenkin vasta Kivenlahteen jatkuva metro palvelisi kunnolla Etelä-Espoota yhdistäen reitillään muun muassa Kivenlahden, Espoonlahden, Soukan ja Matinkylän suuret asuinalueet Tapiolaan, Otaniemeen ja Keilaniemeen, joissa riittää palveluita, työ- ja opiskelupaikkoja. Tietenkin metron ongelmana on sen korkea hinta.

----------


## hylje

Tunnelin rakentaminen maan vapauttamiseksi muuhun käyttöön on toki hyvä tavoite, mutta tunneli pitää silloin rakentaa se tavoite mielessä. Esimerkiksi Keilaniemessä ehdotettu Kehän tunnelointi olisi miljoonainvestoinnilla kasvattanut(!) tiepinta-alaa maan päällä.

Tunnelin päältä mahdollisesti vapautuva tila pitäisi sitten käyttää tehokkaasti, että sillä saadaan tunnelin kulut jyvitettyä kohtuuhintaiseksi. Koska tunnelit ovat niin kalliita ja tilaa vapautuu vähäisesti, tunnelin päälle pitäisi rakentaa tiiviisti, käytännössä kantakaupungin standardein. Lyhyt oppimäärä: talot kiinni kadussa ja toisissaan, pysäköinti vapaaehtoista.

Jos kuitenkin joudutaan rakentamaan kantakaupungin standardein, sitä on helppo tehdä nykyisten keskustaajamien sisälle ja ympärille, olemassaolevien palvelujen piiriin. Löysemmillä vaatimuksilla käyttökelpoista maatakin alkaa löytymään, ilman tarvetta moottoritien tunneloimiselle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Keskustelussa selvisi mm. se, että länsimetron valmistuminen tulee nostamaan Helsingin maksuja HSL:lle runsaalla parilla kymmenellä miljoonalla eurolla vuodessa. Tämä on hyvä muistaa silloin parin vuoden päästä, kun ihmetellään mistä löydetään rahat nouseviin joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin.


Siis pari metroasemaa ja >20 Me vuodessa. Näinkö tosiaan?

Tuo >20 Me on lähes puolet raitioliikenteen liikennöntikorvauksista. Lakkautetaanko linjat 1, 2, 3, 4 vaiko 6, 7, 8, 9 että saadaan rahat kasaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis pari metroasemaa ja >20 Me vuodessa. Näinkö tosiaan?
> 
> Tuo >20 Me on lähes puolet raitioliikenteen liikennöntikorvauksista. Lakkautetaanko linjat 1, 2, 3, 4 vaiko 6, 7, 8, 9 että saadaan rahat kasaan?


Näin nyt ihan netikettiin kuuluu, että kun lainataan foorumin ulkopuolisia webbilähteitä - varsinkin lainausboksiin laitettuna -, laitetaan mukaan myös linkki: http://www.sarela.fi/kaupunkisuunnit...nta-20-8-2013/

Muutenkin olisi hyvä ennen noita lainaus-tägejä kirjoittaa, mistä on lainaamassa ja mitä, koska foorumilla 99,5 % (sanoisin) lainauksista on foorumin sisäisiä, ja ne ovat ihan täsmälleen saman näköisiä kuin nuo muualta copy-pastetut lohkolainaukset. Ymmärrettävämpää lukea, kun etukäteen jo saa vihjeen, että nyt on ulkopuolinen lähde eikä foorumin toinen viesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muutenkin olisi hyvä ennen noita lainaus-tägejä kirjoittaa, mistä on lainaamassa ja mitä, koska foorumilla 99,5 % (sanoisin) lainauksista on foorumin sisäisiä, ja ne ovat ihan täsmälleen saman näköisiä kuin nuo muualta copy-pastetut lohkolainaukset. Ymmärrettävämpää lukea, kun etukäteen jo saa vihjeen, että nyt on ulkopuolinen lähde eikä foorumin toinen viesti.


Mä en mielelläni ollenkaan laittais noita muualta lainattuja juttuja tuollaisiin quote-hakasulkeisiin ollenkaan, kun ne kerran ovat muualta. Mutta joskus kun olen ihan tavallisiin lainausmerkkeihin laittanut, niin ne on sitten tuollaisiksi kuitenkin muutettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis pari metroasemaa ja >20 Me vuodessa. Näinkö tosiaan?


Onhan metro maksanut maltaita tähänkin asti, mutta ei siitä kukaan ole välittänyt. Nyt maksamisen byrokratia vaan tulee tavalla tai toisella muuttumaan, kun on Länsimetro Oy, jonka lainojen ja kulujen maksut kiertävät HSL:n kautta. Tällä systeemillä konkretisoituu se, miten kallista metro on.

Minusta on hyvä, että kustannukset tulevat läpinäkyvimmiksi, mutta minusta ei ole hyvä, että ne tulevat vain raideliikenteen osalta. Bussit saavat edelleen ajaa ilmaiseksi bussikaistoillaan sekä bussireittien vuoksi leveiksi rakennetuilla lähiökaduilla. Joukkoliikennehankkeista tehdyissä selvityksissä ei ole käsitelty sitä, miten suuresta virheestä on kysymys.

Raideliikenteen väyläkustannuksista ja väylien ylläpidosta on tietoa. Viimeksi asiaa on selvitetty Espoon metron kanssa ja raitioteiden osalta mm. Tampereen ratikkaverkon suunnittelussa. Yleiseksi ongelmaksi on tunnustettu mm. rautateiden suunnittelun yhteydessä se, että tehdään pysyviä rakenteita, mutta niille lasketaan kuitenkin 3040 vuoden kuoletusaikoja. Oikeampi tapa olisi, että väylän kustannukset jaetaan pysyviin, uusittaviin ja jatkuviin ylläpitokustannuksiin. Esimerkiksi tunneli tai tien/radan perustus ovat pysyviä. Asfaltointi ja raide ovat uusittavia kustannuksia. Jatkuvaa ylläpitoa ovat mm. auraus, valaistus, urapaikkaus, vaihteiden huolto ja kiskojen hionta.

Em. jakoperusteilla voidaan laskea, että väyläkustannukset ovat:
bussilla 500600 /km/vuosiratikalla 700800 /km/vuositunnelimetro 10.00015.000 /km/vuosi
Tämä sisältää sekä rakentamisen että ylläpidon. Metron suuri vaihtelu on seurausta siitä, miten tiheästi on asemia.

Edellä esitetyn mukaan bussin ja ratikan väylä on samassa hintaluokassa. Bussin väylä voi olla jopa kalliimpi kuin ratikalla, jos ratikan rata tehdään halvimmalla mahdollisella tavalla avoratana. Toisaalta silloin, kun bussilla ei ole omaa joukkoliikennekaistaa tai bussiliikenne on muuten niin harvaa, että kaistalla on aitoa sekaliikennettä, kustannus on jaettava osin muulle liikenteelle. Mutta silloinkin esim. talvikunnossapito on kalleimmassa luokassa, koska harvankin vuorovälin bussin reittikatu on aina aurattava heti.

Pääkaupunkiseudulla bussikaistoja on enimmäkseen Helsingin alueella. Reittikatujen jakautumisesta HSL-kuntien kesken en tiedä (Ping! HSL:läiset, ettekös näe tämän tiedon reittitietokannasta parilla näppäimistön painalluksella ja hiiren klikkauksella?). Mutta arvelen, että sillä, että bussin infraa ei veloiteta vaan sen maksaa kukin kunta alueellaan itse, Helsinki päätyy taas maksumieheksi. Varsin suuri osahan Helsingissä ajavista busseista palvelee naapurikuntia, sillä iso osa hesalaisista kulkee kiskoilla  jotka Helsinki maksaa itse.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Em. jakoperusteilla voidaan laskea, että väyläkustannukset ovat:
> bussilla 500600 /km/vuosiratikalla 700800 /km/vuositunnelimetro 10.00015.000 /km/vuosi
> Tämä sisältää sekä rakentamisen että ylläpidon. Metron suuri vaihtelu on seurausta siitä, miten tiheästi on asemia.


Täytyy kyllä myöntää, että minun on usein vaikea ymmärtää, millaisella matikalla ratikan, bussin ja metron vertailussa esitetyt luvut on saatu. Niin nytkin. 

Hmm, entäs kirjoittajalta on noita kirjoittaessa kadonnut mittakaava ja kaikista luvuista puuttuu saman verran nollia? Ei sekään vaikuta oikein uskottavalta, silloinhan noista voisi laskea, että esimerikiksi 10 km tunnelimetron rakentamis-ja ylläpitokulut olisivat liki main kaksi kertaa suuremmat kuin koko Helsingin raitioverkon(noin 85 km) ja että tavallisen bussin käyttämän kaistan rakentaminen ja ylläpito maksaisi vain hiukan vähemmän kuin ratikkakaistan.

Millaisella tavalla nuo luvut on laskettuja onko noiden laskelmien tueksi esitettävissä todellisuudessa toteutuneita kuluja?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täytyy kyllä myöntää, että minun on usein vaikea ymmärtää, millaisella matikalla ratikan, bussin ja metron vertailussa esitetyt luvut on saatu. Niin nytkin.


Tämä on huomattu.  :Wink:  Mutta nyt olet tehnyt oikeita huomioita. 10 km:n tunnelimetron tekeminen on todellakin samassa hintaluokassa kuin koko Helsingin ratikkaverkon rakentaminen. Länsimetron 14 km. maksaa miljardin joten 10 km maksaa noin 700 miljoonaa. Pariraiteena Helsingissä on raitioverkko nyt noin 45 km. Jos olemassa oleville kaduille tehtäisiin pariraidetta lisää 45 km, se voisi hyvinkin onnistua alle miljardilla eurolla. Pelkkä raide ja ilmajohto ei ole sen kalliimpaa.

Mutta on tuossa viestissäni oikeasti virhe. Euromäärät ovat päivää, ei vuotta kohden. Eli korjattuna:
bussilla 500600 /km/*vrk*ratikalla 700800 /km/*vrk*tunnelimetro 10.00015.000 /km/*vrk*




> Millaisella tavalla nuo luvut on laskettuja onko noiden laskelmien tueksi esitettävissä todellisuudessa toteutuneita kuluja?


Kaikki perustuvat mahdollisimman suurelta osin julkisesti saatavilla oleviin tietoihin.

Bussin kohdalla kustannuksen esittäminen on kaikkein hankalinta siksi, ettei ole tilastoitu erikseen bussikaistojen ylläpitokustannuksia, kun työ tapahtuu osana yleistä katuverkon ylläpitoa. Helsingissä katuverkon ylläpito on jaettu kolmeen luokkaan katujen tärkeyden mukaan. Mutta luokituksella ohjataan tarvittavia toimenpiteitä ja työn suunnittelua. Samat koneet samoilla työvuoroilla ja urakkasopimuksilla kiertävät kuitenkin kaikenasteisia katuja. Ylläpitokustannuksiin ei olekaan tässä laskettu kuin päällystys ja arvio talvikunnossapidon osuudesta.

Raitiotiestä on tehty viime aikoina monia suunnitelmia ja Helsingissä on ratoja myös rakennettu. Hankesuunnitelmissa on esitetty myös arvioita ylläpitokustannuksista. Helsingin toteutuneet ylläpitokustannukset eivät vastaa kovin hyvin uuden raitiotien tai muuten nykyaikaisen raitiotien ylläpitoa, koska Helsingissä ei ole sellaista raitiotietä. Meillä tulee ylimääräisiä kuluja verkolle sopimattomista vaunuista ja ylipäätään ylläpidetään vain katurataa, kun erilliskaistatkin on tehty autoilla ajettaviksi ja niitä myös hoidetaan kumipyöräkoneilla.

Metron osalta on tiedossa se, mitä on suunniteltu ja toteutunut Länsimetro Oy:n toiminnasta. Ylläpito on tietenkin laskettu suunnitelmiin vanhan metron mukaan, uuden ylläpidosta kun ei ole kokemusta vielä. Automaatin kustannuslisästä ylläpidossa ei ole vielä tietoa. Toisaalta sen kustannukset eivät edusta metroja yleisesti, koska kuljettajaton ajo on maailman metroissa poikkeus. Automaatin kustannukset ovat osaltaan mukana rakentamiskuluissa, joten ehkä yleisesti ajatellen koko Espoon metro on kalliimpi kuin metrot maailmalla keskimäärin.

Erikoista esittämissäni luvuissa on kustannusten jako pysyviin ja uusiuttaviin rakenteisiin. Sellaista jakoa ei käytössä olevassa laskentatavassa käytetä. Tätä lienee helpoin havainnollistaa metron kanssa.

Nyt siis lasketaan niin, että otetaan koko projektin hinta ja lasketaan se kuoletettavaksi 30 vuodessa siten, että jäljelle jäännösarvoksi jää 25 % projektin hinnasta. Kuoletuksen arvo on siis hinta sille, että 75 % rakennettavista rakenteista tulee käyttökelvottomiksi 30 vuodessa ja ne on silloin uusittava. 25 % rakenteista ei tarvitse uusimista. Ylläpitokustannuksiin lasketaan kuitenkin niiden rakenteiden uusiminen, jotka käytössä kuluvat loppuun ja on uusittava jollain aikavälillä. Toisin sanoen esimerkiksi raide tulee lasketuksi kahteen kertaan. Se sisältyy 30 vuoden uusittaviin rakenteisiin sekä ylläpitokustannuksiin, koska raiteen uusiminen määrävälein on osa ylläpidon kokonaiskustannusta.

Toinen merkittävä virhe on, että pysyvien ja uusittavien rakenteiden suhde ei ole 75/25. Länsimetron kustannuslaskelmassa pysyvien rakenteiden osuus on 37 % ja uusittavien vastaavasti 63 %. Tämä on kokonaishanke, ja tähän suhteeseen vaikuttaa oleellisesti asemien tiheys. Sillä tunneliradalla pysyvien ja uusittavien jako on jotakuinkin 50/50, mutta asemien osalla pysyviä rakenteita on vain 12 %.

Jaolla pysyviin ja uusittaviin rakenteisiin sekä ylläpitoon voidaan edellä olevia nykyisen laskentakäytännön virheitä korjata. Kun metro on tavattoman kallis, virheen korjaamisen vaikutus metron kohdalla on myös merkittävä. Nykyinen laskentatapa esittää metron kalliimpana kuin se todellisuudessa on, koska se laskee osan pysyvistä rakenteista uusittaviksi ja osan uusittavista rakenteista kahteen kertaan.

Antero

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Mutta on tuossa viestissäni oikeasti virhe. Euromäärät ovat päivää, ei vuotta kohden. Eli korjattuna:
> bussilla 500600 /km/*vrk*ratikalla 700800 /km/*vrk*tunnelimetro 10.00015.000 /km/*vrk*
> 
> Kaikki perustuvat mahdollisimman suurelta osin julkisesti saatavilla oleviin tietoihin.
> 
> ...
> 
> Raitiotiestä on tehty viime aikoina monia suunnitelmia ja Helsingissä on ratoja myös rakennettu. Hankesuunnitelmissa on esitetty myös arvioita ylläpitokustannuksista. Helsingin toteutuneet ylläpitokustannukset eivät vastaa kovin hyvin uuden raitiotien tai muuten nykyaikaisen raitiotien ylläpitoa, koska Helsingissä ei ole sellaista raitiotietä. Meillä tulee ylimääräisiä kuluja verkolle sopimattomista vaunuista ja ylipäätään ylläpidetään vain katurataa, kun erilliskaistatkin on tehty autoilla ajettaviksi ja niitä myös hoidetaan kumipyöräkoneilla.


Siis, kun todelliset ratikan kustannukset eivät ole riittävän matalia, korvataan todelliset kustannukset lähteistämättömällä alkutiedolla. Toki vertailuista saadaan mahdollisimman räikeitä tuloksia, kun arvioidaan oman suosikkivälineet kustannukset alaspäin.

Esitäthän toki myös ratikkaverkon kustannusten olevan raide ja ilmajohto: sovittamisella rakennettuun ympäristöön ja pysäkeillä ei ole mitään väliä, jotta kustannukset pysyvät riittävän alhaisina. Tunnelimetron rasitteeksi luet varmaankin jopa siivoojien palkat. 

Miksi olet valinnut harhaanjohtavan jaon kilometriä kohden, kun tiedät hyvin tunnelimetron kustannusten riippuvan paljon asemien määrästä (tai kilometriä kohden jyvitettynä tiheydestä)? Koska tunnelit ovat ikuisia ja esität edullisimman ratikkaradan olevan rautatierataa, et ikimaailmassa saa perusteltua 20-kertaisia kustannuksia rautatieradan ylläpidolle sillä, että se laitetaan tunneliin.

----------


## petteri

> Siis, kun todelliset ratikan kustannukset eivät ole riittävän matalia, korvataan todelliset kustannukset lähteistämättömällä alkutiedolla. Toki vertailuista saadaan mahdollisimman räikeitä tuloksia, kun arvioidaan oman suosikkivälineet kustannukset alaspäin.
> 
> Esitäthän toki myös ratikkaverkon kustannusten olevan raide ja ilmajohto: sovittamisella rakennettuun ympäristöön ja pysäkeillä ei ole mitään väliä, jotta kustannukset pysyvät riittävän alhaisina. Tunnelimetron rasitteeksi luet varmaankin jopa siivoojien palkat.


Jeps. Noiden lukujen perustelemiseen tarvittaneen hyvin kehitettyä kustannusten ja laskuperusteiden valintamenetelmää. Toki modernissa korkeammassa kaupunkiliikenneteoriassa on käsittääkseni useampiakin noiden lukujen perusteluun sopivia menetelmiä. Esimerkiksi illuusiobalansoituun alkulukugeneraattoriin perustuva Stetson-Harrison menetelmä yhdistettynä propagandaintegrointiin on hyvin tehokas sopivien lukujen leipomisessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki modernissa korkeammassa kaupunkiliikenneteoriassa on käsittääkseni useampiakin noiden lukujen perusteluun sopivia menetelmiä. Esimerkiksi illuusiobalansoituun alkulukugeneraattoriin perustuva Stetson-Harrison menetelmä yhdistettynä propagandaintegrointiin on hyvin tehokas sopivien lukujen leipomisessa.


Tämä menetelmähän on osoittautunut nimen omaan Helsingin seudulla erittäin käytetyksi ja hyvin soveltuvaksi. Sillä on laskettu ja perusteltu muun muassa Länsimetro ja Kehärata. Sillä on laskettu myös Töölön ja Laajasalon metrohankkeita, mutta jostain syystä poliitikot eivät ole ymmärtäneet näitä laskelmia, sillä hankkeita ei ole toteutettu. Samaa menetelmää on käytetyt myös ratikkahankkeissa, joiden toteuttaminen on menestyksekkäästi estetty tai "siirretty 2020-luvulle".

Jostain syystä Helsinki on kuitenkin hyvin yksin tämän menetelmänsä kanssa. Mutta se ei sinänsä ole yllätys, vastavirtaanhan täällä uidaan muutenkin kaikin mahdollisin keinoin. Uusimpana villityksenä paikallinen sovellus afrikkalaisesta pakettiautoliikenteestä hintaan 30 Me/vuosi.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä menetelmähän on osoittautunut nimen omaan Helsingin seudulla erittäin käytetyksi ja hyvin soveltuvaksi. Sillä on laskettu ja perusteltu muun muassa Länsimetro ja Kehärata. Sillä on laskettu myös Töölön ja Laajasalon metrohankkeita, mutta jostain syystä poliitikot eivät ole ymmärtäneet näitä laskelmia, sillä hankkeita ei ole toteutettu. Samaa menetelmää on käytetyt myös ratikkahankkeissa, joiden toteuttaminen on menestyksekkäästi estetty tai "siirretty 2020-luvulle".
> 
> Jostain syystä Helsinki on kuitenkin hyvin yksin tämän menetelmänsä kanssa.


Mielenkiintoinen pointti. Tosin sovellettu Stetson-Harrison propagandaintegroinnilla on käytössä isojen hankkeiden tai järjestelmävalintojen perusteluna ihan joka puolella maailmaa eikä sen käyttö ole varsinaisesti Helsingin liikennesuunnittelun tai joukkoliikennefoorumin erityispiirre. Sillä kuinka paljon illuusiobalansointia käytetään lukujen pyörittelyyn minusta taas määrittää aika paljon sitä uskooko laskelmiin enää kukaan. Aina välillä nimittäin vastaan tulee niin uskomattomia numeroperusteluita, että hullunkuriset luvut sotkevat jo viestinnän läpimenoa.

Jos esimerkiksi metroverkon investointi- ja ylläpitokustannukset kilometriä kohti saa hyvin uskottavillakin laskelmilla vaikka 3-7 kertaiseksi raitiovaunuverkkoon verrattuna kilometriä kohti, miksi väittää niitä ylibalansoidulla Stetsonilla 15-20 kertaiseksi? Myös kun raitiokiskojen rakentaminen ja ylläpito ihan selkeästi maksaa tavalliseen bussin käyttoonkin sopivaan katuun verrattuna selvästi enemmän, kirjoittaja tekee vaan ajamalleen asialleen hallaa illuusiobalansoimalla raitioliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen väyläkustannuksia melkein samoiksi, eihän tuota usko kukaan.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Myös kun raitiokiskojen rakentaminen ja ylläpito ihan selkeästi maksaa tavalliseen bussin käyttoonkin sopivaan katuun verrattuna selvästi enemmän, kirjoittaja tekee vaan ajamalleen asialleen hallaa illuusiobalansoimalla raitioliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen väyläkustannuksia melkein samoiksi, eihän tuota usko kukaan.


Olen ennenkin kysynyt, mutta onko sinulla faktaa tästä? Esim. julkaisuun "Infrarakentamisen kustannushallinta" pohjautuen? Muistutan edelleen samaa suuruusluokkaa olevista akselimassoista.

----------


## petteri

> Olen ennenkin kysynyt, mutta onko sinulla faktaa tästä? Esim. julkaisuun "Infrarakentamisen kustannushallinta" pohjautuen? Muistutan edelleen samaa suuruusluokkaa olevista akselimassoista.


Vai lähteitä? Eikös asia ole ihan päivänselvä, jos lähdetään normaalin kaupungin tarpeista, jokaiselle kiinteistölle pitää olla katu tai tie, jolla pystyy ajamaan autolla ja yleensä myös bussilla. Kun tiedämme, että raitiokiskot ja virtajohdotus maksaa, kyllä raitioliikenteelle sopiva väylä käytännössä maksaa merkittävästi enemmän kuin bussille sopiva. JOT

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen ennenkin kysynyt, mutta onko sinulla faktaa tästä?


Eihän tällaiselle ole lähteitä, kun ei sitä kaiketi ole koskaan laskettu (meillä). Siksi kuka vaan voi nimimerkin takaa keksiä mitä vaan ja väittää sitä itsestäänselvyydeksi. Lukija uskoo mitä ja ketä parhaaksi näkee.

Rakennuskustannuksistahan meillä on jo jotain faktaa. Jokeri 2:lle tehtiin katuväylää Pakilaan, ja kilsahinta on täysin verrannollinen raitiotien kanssa.

Mutta ei tuoltakaan väylältä taideta ylläpitokustannuksia saada, kun rakennusvirasto hoitaa nuo ilman erittelyjä. Voisikohan yleisten töiden lautakunta yrittää saada asiasta jotain laskelmaa? Noita vain busseille ylläpidettäviä väyliä on kaupungissa jo nyt jonkin verran Jokerilla ja Laajasalossa. Lisäksi voisi kuvitella, että olisi mahdolista saada ulos eri kunnossapitoluokkien mukaisia yleiskustannuksia. Sitten vaan kävisi läpi bussikatuja sillä periaatteella, että jos tässä ei kulkisi busseja, mikä kunnossapitoluokka silloin olisi ja mikä se on nyt. Siitä sitten erotus. Toki tuossa on valtava työ.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vai lähteitä? Eikös asia ole ihan päivänselvä, jos lähdetään normaalin kaupungin tarpeista, jokaiselle kiinteistölle pitää olla katu tai tie, jolla pystyy ajamaan autolla ja yleensä myös bussilla. Kun tiedämme, että raitiokiskot ja virtajohdotus maksaa, kyllä raitioliikenteelle sopiva väylä käytännössä maksaa merkittävästi enemmän kuin bussille sopiva. JOT


Nyt oli puhe bussikaistoista sekä toisaalta bussiliikenteen omista väylistä. Helsingin seudulta voisi kelvata esimerkiksi Jokeri 2:n tulevalla reitillä oleva Kuusmiehentie, jolle piti joko tehdä pohjanvahvistustoimenpiteitä tai sitten rakentaa viereen uusi katu. Kaupunki on nyt päättänyt rakentaa uuden bussikadun nykyisen ajoradan pohjoispuolelle. Samoin Tikkurilassa on HSL:stä saamani tiedon mukaan jokin katuosuus (olikohan Lummetien länsiosa, en nyt muista varmaksi?). Samoin Bussi-Jokerille tehtiin aikoinaan omaa väylää Haagaan ja Oulunkylän-Pihlajiston välille.

Bussiliikenteen paras puoli on sen joustavuus, eli se pystyy ajamaan lähes minkälaisilla kaduilla sorateistä tunneleihin. Mutta sekaliikenteellä on myös sekaliikenteen ongelmat. Väitit kovasti Mannerheimintien raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista ja Ratikkaprojektia koskevissa viestiketjuissa, ettei raitioliikenteellä ole mahdollista päästä minun ja eräiden muiden esittämään luotettavuustasoon. Tuossa edellä Antero esitti sen suuruusluokan, jolla tuo on mahdollista. Ja sama koskee myös bussiliikennettä, jos halutaan päästä samaan luotettavuustasoon.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vai lähteitä? Eikös asia ole ihan päivänselvä, jos lähdetään normaalin kaupungin tarpeista, jokaiselle kiinteistölle pitää olla katu tai tie, jolla pystyy ajamaan autolla ja yleensä myös bussilla.


On vain kaksi eri asiaa rakentaa katu, jota "yleensä pystyy ajamaan myös bussilla" tai rakentaa katu, jolla ajaa bussi viiden minuutin välein. Raskas liikenne kuluttaa tietä. Samasta syystä rekatkin voivat ajaa vaikka minkälaista kinttupolkua, mutta moottoritiet perustetaan silti täysin eri tavoin. Eli asia ei ole ollenkaan päivänselvä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Esitäthän toki myös ratikkaverkon kustannusten olevan raide ja ilmajohto: sovittamisella rakennettuun ympäristöön ja pysäkeillä ei ole mitään väliä, jotta kustannukset pysyvät riittävän alhaisina. Tunnelimetron rasitteeksi luet varmaankin jopa siivoojien palkat.


Mitäs erityistä "sovittamista ympäristöön" moderni raitiotie tarvitsee? Samasta paikasta se suurinpiirtein menee kuin katukin. Tietysti nopeuden noustessa > 60 km/h joudutaan rakentamaan rautatietyyppistä infraa, mutta eipä tässä Leppävaaran ja Tuomarilan välillä näytä Rantaratakaan mitään kovin ihmeellistä tarvitsevan. Ja Rantaradalla on tällä osuudella nopeusrajoitus 120 km/h, eikä rataa ole edes koko matkalta aidattu.

Tunnelimetron ylläpitokustannuksiin on laskettava asemien ylläpito kokonaisuudessaan. Sisältäen mm. vartioinnin, siivouksen, sähkön ja lämmityksen. Toki täyseristetylle radalle voi tehdä riisuttujakin asemia, kuten tässä Stuttgartin raitiotiellä. Lasken tämän raitiotieksi, koska käytetty kalusto on tieliikennekelpoista, ja sillä myös ajetaan kaduilla muun liikenteen seassa. Luonnollisesti myös ratikka- ja bussipysäkeiltä on laskettava käytöö- ja ylläpitokustannukset, mutta ne rajoittuvat yleensä valaistukseen, aikataulujen yms. informaation päivittämiseen, roskisten tyhjennykseen, töhryjen ja muun ilkivallan korjaukseen, auraukseen ja hiekotushiekan poistoon. Näistä tunnelinmetron asemilta puuttuvat ainoastaan kaksi jälkimmäistä.




> Miksi olet valinnut harhaanjohtavan jaon kilometriä kohden, kun tiedät hyvin tunnelimetron kustannusten riippuvan paljon asemien määrästä (tai kilometriä kohden jyvitettynä tiheydestä)? Koska tunnelit ovat ikuisia ja esität edullisimman ratikkaradan olevan rautatierataa, et ikimaailmassa saa perusteltua 20-kertaisia kustannuksia rautatieradan ylläpidolle sillä, että se laitetaan tunneliin.


Eikös Antero tuossa maininnut, että tuo tunnelimetron ylläpitokustannusten suuri vaihteluväli johtuu nimenomaan asematiheydestä. Ottamatta nyt kantaa siihen, ovatko luvut oikeita. Rautatietunneleissa kantavilta rakenteilta edellytetään 100 vuoden käyttöikää, muilta rakenteilta lyhyempiä. Vaihteluväli lienee 5-50 vuotta rakenneosasta riippuen. LVIS-laitteet, savunpoisto, hissit, liukuportaat jne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi olet valinnut harhaanjohtavan jaon kilometriä kohden, kun tiedät hyvin tunnelimetron kustannusten riippuvan paljon asemien määrästä --


Oletan että harhaanjohtamisella tarkoitat tässä metron esittämistä kalliimpana kuin se todellisuudessa on. Eli siis kun metron kustannus riippuu paljon asemien määrästä, kilometrikustannus on korkea, jos asemia on tiheässä. Eli onko mielestäsi Helsingin metrossa liikaa asemia ja jatkossa metroa tulisi siis rakentaa harvemmalla asemavälillä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis, kun todelliset ratikan kustannukset eivät ole riittävän matalia, korvataan todelliset kustannukset lähteistämättömällä alkutiedolla.


Kun periaatesyistä ei pysty myöntämään olevansa väärässä, ja pitää aina olla eri mieltä, niin sitten täytyy väittää, että esitetyt lähteet eivät ole lähteitä. Vaikka on ihan itse yläpuolelle lainannut kappaleen, jossa kerrotaan, mitkä ovat olleet lähteinä.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tämä kommentti on oikeastaan Off-topic, mutta ihmettelen Sami Koskisen kiukuttelua. Esittämäni laskutapa, joka pohjautuu mm. VTT:n esittämiin näkökohtiin koskien pitkäikäisten infrahankkeiden kustannuslaskentaa, parantaa erityisesti sitä, mitä voidaan laskea metron kokonaisväyläkustannuksiksi. Ratikan ja bussin kohdalla päädytään jotakuinkin samaan, lasketaan sitten siten kuin tässä tai LVM:n ohjeen mukaisella 30 v + 25 % -menetelmällä. Pitkäikäiset pysyvät rakenteet toisella tavalla esittävä laskelma alentaa nimenomaan tunnelirakentamisen laskettua väyläkustannusta, koska tunnelirakentamisessa pysyvien rakenteiden osuus on suuri ja uusittavien pieni. Käyttöylläpidon kustannuksiin ei laskentatapa vaikuta, sillä sähkö, lämmitys, kiskonhionta, asfaltinpaikkaus jne. ovat ihan samat juoksevat kulut kummallakin laskutavalla.

Tai ehkä Sami Koskinen on kääntynyt metrovastaiseksi, toisin kuin miten hänen olen ymmärtänyt ajattelevan?

Antero

----------


## aki

Metro.fi uutisoi että Espoo haluaa nimetä Otaniemen metroaseman AALTO-YLIOPISTOKSI. Jutun mukaan kaupunginjohtaja Jukka Mäkelä esittää asian kaupunginhallitukselle ensi Maanantaina. 
Eikö asia pitäisi olla esityslistalla ennen kokousta? Ei siellä KH:n listalla ainakaan ollut mitään mainintaa tuosta nimiasiasta. Jokatapauksessa lyhyt ja ytimekäs OTANIEMI on mun mielestä parempi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metro.fi uutisoi että Espoo haluaa nimetä Otaniemen metroaseman AALTO-YLIOPISTOKSI. Jutun mukaan kaupunginjohtaja Jukka Mäkelä esittää asian kaupunginhallitukselle ensi Maanantaina. 
> Eikö asia pitäisi olla esityslistalla ennen kokousta? Ei siellä KH:n listalla ainakaan ollut mitään mainintaa tuosta nimiasiasta. Jokatapauksessa lyhyt ja ytimekäs OTANIEMI on mun mielestä parempi.


Kansainvälinen tapa olisi nimetä asema Otaniemeksi ja merkitä aseman suuriin nimikyltteihin ensin isolla Otaniemi ja alle pienemmällä Aalto-yliopisto. Mäksyn ideassa on huonoa se, että aseman nimeä joudutaan  vaihtamaan joka kerta kun korkeakoulukin vaihtaa nimeä. Nämä uusnimet kun eivät ole kovin pitkäikäisiksi osoittautuneet.

----------


## aki

> Mäksyn ideassa on huonoa se, että aseman nimeä joudutaan  vaihtamaan joka kerta kun korkeakoulukin vaihtaa nimeä. Nämä uusnimet kun eivät ole kovin pitkäikäisiksi osoittautuneet.


Näin juuri, Otaniemi on ja pysyy mutta Aalto-yliopisto saattaa olla 10 vuoden kuluttua jotain ihan muuta.

----------


## hmikko

Ison maailman tyyliin Keilaniemen aseman nimen voisi myydä Koneelle, Fortumille, Microsoftille tai Roviolle... Bad Piggies -possujuna-asema...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Rautatientori voisi olla MAKKARATALO - KORVHUSET! Ainakin se on nimi, joka pysyy. Rautatieasemankin tulevaisuus näyttää epävarmemmalta kuin makkaran.

----------


## esquilo

Metro-lehden keskusteluosiossa tuli esiin nimiehdotus "Retuperä" Otaniemen uudeksi metroasemaksi. Jos olisin äänestämään oikeutettu, kannattaisin ehdotusta varauksetta.

----------


## tlajunen

> "Retuperä"


Mites "Vesiperä"?

----------


## 339-DF

Myös Kampin metroasema on syytä nimetä uudelleen: SYNAGOGA-SYNAGOGAN. Onhan se suorastaan tasa-arvolain vastaista syrjintää, että luterilaisuudella on useampikin pysäkki mutta juutalaisuudella ei yhtäkään!

Espoon puolella asemanimet voisi kilpailuttaa ja myydä kolmen vuoden välein. Tapiolan asema olisi tietysti Stockmann, Matinkylän olisi Iso Omena. Keilaniemi voisi olla vaikka Lumia. Aaltoa paremmat rahat saisi varmaan joltain isolta espoolaisfirmalta, joten miksipä ei Otaniemen asema olisi nimeltään Länsi-Auto-Asema taannoisen lätkähallin mukaan?  :Wink: 

Jos vähän vakavammin, niin okei, onhan tuossa Aallossa tiettyä pointtia. Mutta kyllä asemien nimeäminen kaupunginosan mukaan on silti asiallisempaa. Myös virkatie on outo: ainakin Helsingin ratikkapysäkkien nimistä päättää HSL, joka kysyy myös kaupungin mielipidettä. Miksi metroasema poikkeaisi ratikkapysäkistä?

----------


## hmikko

> [...] Aalto-yliopisto saattaa olla 10 vuoden kuluttua jotain ihan muuta.


Ansku mä arvaan: "Pekka Himanen Institute of Applied Philosophy", sama kaikilla kotimaisilla kielillä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos vähän vakavammin, niin okei, onhan tuossa Aallossa tiettyä pointtia.


Ja vielä vakavammin: Kluuvissa sijaitsevan aseman nimi on Kaisaniemi, ei Yliopisto (tai Helsingin yliopisto). Tämän vuoksi olisi suorastaan törkeätä, jos toisella yliopistolla olisi samaisen metron varrella nimikkoasema, kun toista ei ole kunnioitettu edes ratikkapysäkillä.

----------


## esquilo

> Mites "Vesiperä"?


Retuperä on osa Otaniemen tarinaa, Vesiperä ei. Jos aseman nimi olisi Retuperä ja eteen tulisi tilanne, jossa pääsisi esittelemään Espoota jollekulle muualta tulleelle vieraalle henkilölle, ajatukset karkaisivat päästä eikä keksisi mitään sanottavaa, voisi edes aloittaa vastaamalla vieraan kysymykseen siitä miksi Otaniemen asemalla on niin pönttö nimi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos vähän vakavammin, niin okei, onhan tuossa Aallossa tiettyä pointtia. Mutta kyllä asemien nimeäminen kaupunginosan mukaan on silti asiallisempaa. Myös virkatie on outo: ainakin Helsingin ratikkapysäkkien nimistä päättää HSL, joka kysyy myös kaupungin mielipidettä. Miksi metroasema poikkeaisi ratikkapysäkistä?


Sinänsä on huolestuttavaa, ettei olla määritelty ehtoja, joiden mukaan suhtauduttaisiin pysäkkien nimeämiseen kaupallisten kohteiden mukaan. Esimerkiksi Itäkeskus on ollut metroaseman nimi vuodesta 1982 alkaen, vaikka Itäkeskus oli tuolloin vain pellon päälle rakennettu kauppakeskus - eli asema on alun perin nimetty kaupallisin ehdoin. Nykyään Itäkeskus on aivan oma alueensa virallisen nimen kera, mutta tämä saattaa olla nimenomaan metroaseman nimen myötävaikutusta. Myös muita kaupallisia nimiä (Ikea, Munkkivuoren ostoskeskus jne) löytyy ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua, mutta vastaavasti löytyy pysäkkejä, jotka on pystytetty kaupallista kohdetta varten, mutta nimetty epäjohdonmukaisesti kaupallisuutta vältellen - esim. Hartwall areenan, Jumbon, Helsingin Verkkokauppa.comin ja Biltema Helsingin pysäkit ovat nimetty näin päin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Retuperä on osa Otaniemen tarinaa, Vesiperä ei.


Vesiperä on osa Länsimetroprojektin tarinaa. :P

----------


## 339-DF

> Esimerkiksi Itäkeskus on ollut metroaseman nimi vuodesta 1982 alkaen, vaikka Itäkeskus oli tuolloin vain pellon päälle rakennettu kauppakeskus - eli asema on alun perin nimetty kaupallisin ehdoin.


Itäkeskuksen kauppakeskus, nykyinen Itis, on avattu 1984.

Itäkeskus on Vartiokylän kaupunginosan osa-alueen nimi. Lie ollut jo 1982, tosin Wiki sanoo, että Itäkeskus on "erotettu" Puotinharjusta vasta 1996. Metroaseman nimen piti alunperin olla Puotinharju.

----------


## Miska

> Myös muita kaupallisia nimiä (Ikea, Munkkivuoren ostoskeskus jne) löytyy ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua, mutta vastaavasti löytyy pysäkkejä, jotka on pystytetty kaupallista kohdetta varten, mutta nimetty epäjohdonmukaisesti kaupallisuutta vältellen - esim. Hartwall areenan, Jumbon, Helsingin Verkkokauppa.comin ja Biltema Helsingin pysäkit ovat nimetty näin päin.


Jumboa lähimpien bussipysäkkien nimi on kyllä Jumbo. Tätä Tasetiellä olevaa pysäkkiparia käyttävät linjat 60, 61 ja 68. Naapurista löytyy Flamingo-niminen pysäkkipari, jota käyttävät linjat 611 ja 612.

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lto-yliopisto/

Se Aalto-yliopisto siitä nyt tulee. Kuinkahan isot kengät pitää yliopistolla olla, että saa nimettyä aseman itsensä mukaan. Otaniemessä kun ei muuta juurikaan ole. Niittykummusta sitten Barona-asema vaan  :Smile:  Ja Sörnäinen olisi kyllä selvempi jos se olisi nimeltään "KURVI"

----------


## Joonas Pio

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lto-yliopisto/
> 
> Se Aalto-yliopisto siitä nyt tulee. Kuinkahan isot kengät pitää yliopistolla olla, että saa nimettyä aseman itsensä mukaan. Otaniemessä kun ei muuta juurikaan ole. Niittykummusta sitten Barona-asema vaan  Ja Sörnäinen olisi kyllä selvempi jos se olisi nimeltään "KURVI"


Jos se Aalto-yliopisto sinne nimeen halutaan, olisi sen voinut toteuttaa samalla tavalla kuin esim. Roomassa. Eli aseman nimi olisi siis Otaniemi - Aalto-yliopisto(/Aalto University), Otnäs - Aalto-universitet. Näin nimi olisi kertonut myös kaupunginosan. Tällainen vaihtoehto ei vaan liene käynyt kenelläkään mielessä.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Markku K

> ...Eli aseman nimi olisi siis Otaniemi - Aalto-yliopisto(/Aalto University), Otnäs - Aalto-universitet. Näin nimi olisi kertonut myös kaupunginosan. Tällainen vaihtoehto ei vaan liene käynyt kenelläkään mielessä.


Kannatetaan! Otaniemi (OTA) jäisi laitteistoihin.
Arvaatteko miten helposti erään liikenteenohjauslaitteita toimittavan firman tuotteisiin saisi aseman nimen päivitettyä Otaniemi -> Aalto-yliopisto? 
Ei onnistu ilman salkullista seteleitä on valistunut arvioni. Ja vaikka fyrkkaa löytyisi, niin halu tehdä on..

----------


## vristo

Tuleehan nyt sitten kaikkien "Aalto-yliopiston"-metroasemalle päättyvien liityntä- ja muiden bussilinjojen linjakilpiin "Aalto-yliopisto (M)"?

----------


## Knightrider

Itse asiassa Kurvi olisi oivempi ja loogisempi nimi Sörnäisten metrikselle, ottaen huomioon, ettei koko asema edes ole Sörnäisissä.

----------


## vristo

> Itse asiassa Kurvi olisi oivempi ja loogisempi nimi Sörnäisten metrikselle, ottaen huomioon, ettei koko asema edes ole Sörnäisissä.


"Piritori/Drug Market"  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------

Vakavasti ottaen: miten niin asema ei ole Sörnäisissä? Siis "Sörnäisten kurvissa"?

----------


## Knightrider

> "Piritori/Drug Market" 
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------
> 
> Vakavasti ottaen: miten niin asema ei ole Sörnäisissä? Siis "Sörnäisten kurvissa"?


Asema, kuten myös Piritori (tunnetaan myös Harjutorina), sijaitsevat molemmat Harjussa. Sörnäisten raja löytyy 150m itään asemalaitureilta mitattuna. Koska asema kuitenkin tunnetaan "Sörnäisten" kurvin mukaan, olisi pelkkä _Kurvi_ hyvä kompromissi. Tai sitten se Harju, palveleehan asema paljon paremmin harjulaisia kuin vaikka Sörnäisten rantatieltä lähteviä.

----------


## sub

Virhe tapahtui jo siinä vaiheessa kun näiden yliopistojen nimien kanssa lähdettiin kikkailemaan. Metroaseman nimi on tässä tapauksessa suhteellisen yhdentekevä asia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Asema, kuten myös Piritori (tunnetaan myös Harjutorina), sijaitsevat molemmat Harjussa.


Piritoriksi kutsutaan Vaasanaukiota/Vaasanpuistikkoa. Harjutori on puistikko Hesarin toisella puolella.

Vaasanaukio olisi kyllä hieno nimi nykyiseen verrattuna. Harjukaan ei ole paha. Lyhyt, ytimeikäs, ja tulisihan sen myötä sentään melko väkirikas ja erittäin tiivisti asuttu alue tutuksi muillekin kuin hoodeilla asuville.

----------


## Nak

> Piritoriksi kutsutaan Vaasanaukiota/Vaasanpuistikkoa. Harjutori on puistikko Hesarin toisella puolella.
> 
> Vaasanaukio olisi kyllä hieno nimi nykyiseen verrattuna. Harjukaan ei ole paha. Lyhyt, ytimeikäs, ja tulisihan sen myötä sentään melko väkirikas ja erittäin tiivisti asuttu alue tutuksi muillekin kuin hoodeilla asuville.


Toisaalta, minä ulkopaikkakuntalaisena en ole kuullutkaan moisista paikoista  :Laughing:  Kurvi, Sörnäinen ja Kallio tuovat minulle mieleen sen paikan thai-hierontoineen ja kahden euron tuoppeineen

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kuinkahan isot kengät pitää yliopistolla olla, että saa nimettyä aseman itsensä mukaan.


En ole kuullut Aalto-yliopiston tätä nimeä vaativan. Onko vaatimuksesta jossain kirjoitettu?




> Otaniemessä kun ei muuta juurikaan ole.


Dipoli, Innopoli, VTT, GTK, CSC, Tieto... Toki iso osa toiminnasta (ja asukkaista) liittyy tavalla tai toisella Aalto-yliopistoon, mutta kyllä siellä nyt "juurikaan" muuta on.

----------


## Nak

> En ole kuullut Aalto-yliopiston tätä nimeä vaativan. Onko vaatimuksesta jossain kirjoitettu?


"Toiveen nimestä esitti Aalto-yliopisto ja sen ylioppilaskunta" -Metro.fi




> Dipoli, Innopoli, VTT, GTK, CSC, Tieto... Toki iso osa toiminnasta (ja asukkaista) liittyy tavalla tai toisella Aalto-yliopistoon, mutta kyllä siellä nyt "juurikaan" muuta on.


Tuo nyt oli tarkoitettu sarkastiseksi heitoksi

----------


## Matkalainen

> "Toiveen nimestä esitti Aalto-yliopisto ja sen ylioppilaskunta" -Metro.fi


Ah, kiitos. Olin lukenut uutisen huonosti. Tietääpä mitä tahoja osoitella.




> Tuo nyt oli tarkoitettu sarkastiseksi heitoksi


Oolrait. Sarkasmitunnistimeni reistaa aina välillä.

----------


## Compact

> Toisaalta, minä ulkopaikkakuntalaisena en ole kuullutkaan moisista paikoista  Kurvi, Sörnäinen ja Kallio tuovat minulle mieleen sen paikan thai-hierontoineen ja kahden euron tuoppeineen


Kinapori/Kinaborg olisi oivallinen nimi tuolle asemalle, jos ei kerran noita tunnetumpia kansa tiedä. Senhän nyt kaikki ainakin tunnistavat ko. seudun nimeksi!

O.T. HeSa korjasi suositulla vakiopalstallaan tänään, että Otaniemi ei sijaitsekaan Helsingissä, kuten lehdykän yleensä kaikentietävä "savolaisvetoinen" Stadin kaupunkitoimitus oli sen juuri ehtinyt painaa aiempaan lehteensä. Otaniemi sijaitsee kuulema Espoossa, eli häh? Espoohan on Kauniasen länsipuolella kun ajetaan Siuntioon suuntaan eli Turkuun.

----------


## 339-DF

> O.T. HeSa korjasi suositulla vakiopalstallaan tänään, että Otaniemi ei sijaitsekaan Helsingissä, kuten lehdykän yleensä kaikentietävä "savolaisvetoinen" Stadin kaupunkitoimitus oli sen juuri ehtinyt painaa aiempaan lehteensä. Otaniemi sijaitsee kuulema Espoossa, eli häh? Espoohan on Kauniasen länsipuolella kun ajetaan Siuntioon suuntaan eli Turkuun.


Kuka sellaista roskalehteä enää lukee? Jos haluaa tietää, mitä mieltä Kuopion torilla asioivat etniseen vähemmistöön kuuluvat ovat mieltä Kreikan tukipaketeista, voi lukea Savon Sanomia ja jos haluaa tietää, mitä Helsingissä tapahtuu, voi lukea Hufvudstadsbladetia, Metroa tai vaikka YLE:n nettisivuja. Enpä ole kuullut, että yksikään näistä medioista luulisi Otaniemen sijaitsevan Helsingissä  pohjanoteeraus. Tai ehkä HS _toivoo_, että Otaniemi sijaitsisi Helsingissä. Jos ei tänään, niin metron valmistuessa kuitenkin.  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tai ehkä HS _toivoo_, että Otaniemi sijaitsisi Helsingissä. Jos ei tänään, niin metron valmistuessa kuitenkin.


Ehkä HS on omasta puolestaan päättänyt, että näin tulee kuitenkin tapahtumaan. Niin kuin siellä yleensä tupataan päättää asioista muutenkin hyvissä ajoin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Asema, kuten myös Piritori (tunnetaan myös Harjutorina), sijaitsevat molemmat Harjussa. Sörnäisten raja löytyy 150m itään asemalaitureilta mitattuna. Koska asema kuitenkin tunnetaan "Sörnäisten" kurvin mukaan, olisi pelkkä _Kurvi_ hyvä kompromissi. Tai sitten se Harju, palveleehan asema paljon paremmin harjulaisia kuin vaikka Sörnäisten rantatieltä lähteviä.


Tässä kohtaa katsoisin kyllä paremmaksi katsoa aseman paikan sen sisäänkäyntien perusteella. Eihän kukaan nyt siitä aseman päädystä pääse kohtisuoraan ylös kallion läpi nousemaan! Vaikka tältäkin kannalta suurin osa sisäänkäynneistä on Harjun puolella, vai pitäisikö sanoa Alppi-Harjun puolella, jos kerran vedotaan virallisiin kaupunginosarajoihin  :Smile: 

Mutta ihan matkustajien kannalta ajateltuna asema sijaitsee tasan Kurvissa. Paikalliset tietävät kyllä, että asemalle pääsee suoraan Helsingikadultakin, toisaalta seutua tuntematon, joka pintautuu Helsinginkadulle, on todennäköisesti jonkin hetken eksyksissä, ennen kuin hahmottaa missä on, koska kuvitteli nousevansa Kurviin. (Tyypillinen metroasemien ongelma ympäri maailman, muuten.)

----------


## aki

Länsimetron aloitus saattaa jälleen viivästyä jopa puolella vuodella koska uusien M300-junien valmistaja CAF ei ole pysynyt sovitussa aikataulussa. Syynä tähän on CAFFIN ja SIEMENSIN väliset erimielisyydet, siemens ei ole luovuttanut caffille automaatin vaatimia tietoja minkä takia junien valmistuminen takkuaa. Caffin ja siemensin väliset neuvottelut ovat tällä hetkellä jumissa eikä HKL voi muuta kuin seurata tilannetta sivusta.

Lähde: YLE Helsinki.

Ps. Joku voisi linkata koko uutisen tänne.

Jarruttaakohan siemens nyt ihan tahallaan uusien metrojen valmistumista koska ei voittanut M300-sarjan tarjouskilpailua?

----------


## Nak

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetron_ka...yminen/6862238

Aikamoinen tuo Siemens  :Frown:

----------


## vristo

> Aikamoinen tuo Siemens


Kiusa se on näköjään pienikin kiusa...  :Sad:

----------


## Markku K

> Jarruttaakohan siemens nyt ihan tahallaan uusien metrojen valmistumista koska ei voittanut M300-sarjan tarjouskilpailua?


On kuulemma törkeää ja asiatonta suoraan moista väittää, mutta kyllä ainakin _minusta tuntuu_ että asia on juuri noin.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sm3

Luovat vaan itselleen maineen hyvin hankalana yhteistyökumppanina.

----------


## hmikko

> Luovat vaan itselleen maineen hyvin hankalana yhteistyökumppanina.


Ennestäänhän maine toki oli vallan loistava.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aikamoinen tuo Siemens


Ei tässä ole mitään aikamoista ja ylllättävää. Aikamoista ja yllättävää olisi ollut, jos Siemensin ja CAFin yhteistyö olisi sujunut kitkatta ja viivytyksettä. Yritin etsiä sitä viestiä, jossa pidin hankintaa CAFilta typeränä ja sanoin, että vaunut olisi kannattanut ostaa Siemensiltä ihan vaan sen takia, ettei syntyisi tätä nyt "yllättäen" kehkeytynyttä tilannetta. En löytänyt.

----------


## vristo

YLE: Siemens kiistää kinastelun Länsimetrojupakassa




> Simensin liiketoimintajohtaja Juha Lehtonen korostaa, että Siemensillä on sopimus vain HKL:n kanssa.
> 
> Hänen mukaansa yhteistyö DAF:n kanssa on sujunut hyvin.


  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

http://espoo04.hosting.documenta.fi/...13281835-9.HTM

Espoo on päättänyt rakentaa ja ottaa käyttöön myös Niittykummun metroaseman.

Matka-aika Matinkylästä Ruoholahteen pidentynee tämän vuoksi minuutilla, eli metro on jo useamman minuutin bussia hitaampi.

Toisena uutisena kerrottakoon, että 3.11. on mahdollisuus päästä tutustumaan Tapiolan tunneliin, lisätiedot tästä: http://lansimetro.fi/fi/ajankohtaista/tunnelivierailu

----------


## Albert

> Matka-aika Matinkylästä Ruoholahteen pidentynee tämän vuoksi minuutilla, eli metro on jo useamman minuutin bussia hitaampi.


Olisiko mitään lisäarvoa sillä, että metromatkustajana tietää kelistä riippumatta minuutilleen missä milloinkin on. Ajatellen siis jatkoyhteyksiä vaikka.
Eihän se elämä pääkaupunkiseudullakaan ole minuuteista kiinni. Mutta työmatkalainen haluaa taatusti selvitä moiseta mahdollisimman helposti.

Omat työmatkani muuttuivat kesällä 1982 paljon helpommiksi. Ei, en sano, että nopeammiksi. Mutta pystyin ja uskalsin lähteä mahdollisimman myöhän "pelkäämättä" myöhästyä. Ei ole kiva olla duunipaikalla ennen puolta seitsemää, kun homma alkaa seitsemältä. Tuollaista arvostan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisiko mitään lisäarvoa sillä, että metromatkustajana tietää kelistä riippumatta minuutilleen missä milloinkin on. Ajatellen siis jatkoyhteyksiä vaikka.
> Eihän se elämä pääkaupunkiseudullakaan ole minuuteista kiinni. Mutta työmatkalainen haluaa taatusti selvitä moiseta mahdollisimman helposti.


Sillä on valtavasti arvoa. Sen takia Munkkivuoreenkin pitäisi se ratikka saada, kun matka-ajat ovat nyt ihan puhtaita arvauksia eikä säännöllisyyttä ole. Vaikka säännöllisyys on kyllä parantunut sen myötä ettei bussi enää aja Kaivokadulle, mutta samalla sitten menettivät vaihdottoman yhteyden muualle kuin Kamppiin. Suo siellä jne.

Jos asuu metroaseman lähellä, niin silloinhan tuo metro on espoolaiselle ihan lottovoitto. Tiheä vuoroväli ja säännöllisyys. Joka toivottavasti ei automatisoinnin seurauksena kärsi ihan kohtuuttomasti. Mutta jos asuu kaukana ja tarvitsee liityntäbussia, niin sitten... Esimerkiksi Matinkylä on nyt jo niin ruuhkainen, että se liityntäbussikin taitaa olla aika epäsäännöllinen, vaikka onkin reitiltään nykyistä bussia lyhyempi.

----------


## vristo

Nyt on keksitty vielä parempi säästökohde kuin lyhyet junat ja automaattiajo.

HS tänään:
Koivusaaren metroasema valmistuu ilman Koivusaaren puoleista sisäänkäyntiä :Wink:

----------


## Markku K

> Nyt on keksitty vielä parempi säästökohde kuin lyhyet junat ja automaattiajo.
> Koivusaaren metroasema valmistuu ilman Koivusaaren puoleista sisäänkäyntiä


Vanha keksintö säästökohteena  :Mr. Green:  Kaisaniemen laiturihalli louhittiin ja betonirakenteet valettiin 70/80-luvun vaihteessa. Liukuporraskuilu ja varatie louhittiin vasta 15 vuotta myöhemmin, vuonna 1994.

----------


## vristo

> Vanha keksintö säästökohteena  Kaisaniemen laiturihalli louhittiin ja betonirakenteet valettiin 70/80-luvun vaihteessa. Liukuporraskuilu ja varatie louhittiin vasta 15 vuotta myöhemmin, vuonna 1994.


Toki noin; itse olen kulkenut Helsingin metrolla jo vuodesta 1982 ja muistan hyvin nuo "aaveasemat" (Sörnäinenkin oli sellainen vuoteen 1984).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt on keksitty vielä parempi säästökohde kuin lyhyet junat ja automaattiajo.


Koivusaaren umpioaseman rakentaminenhan johtuu juuri siitä, että automaattiajo ei ole mikään säästökohde vaan kustannuslisä. Automaattiajo lisää henkilökuntaa ja muita ylläpitokustannuksia, liian lyhyt vuoroväli edellyttää muuten tarpeettomia asemia evakuointitiloiksi.

Kaisaniemi sen sijaan on ihan todellinen säästökohde edelleenkin. Sillä itäpään uloskäynti on tekemättä yhä. Luulenpa, että se olisi matka-aikaperiaatteella jopa kannattava. Sillä jokaisen Kaisaniemen aseman itään päin kävelevän käyttäjän aikaa säästyisi hyvinkin 23 minuuttia, jos ei ensin tarttisi lähteä kävelemään päinvastaiseen suuntaan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta arvioi tuoreimmassa Liikennepeilissä 4/13, että Länsimetro avataan liikenteelle vuoden 2016 alussa kuljettajallisena.

----------


## 339-DF

Kovasti "yllättäen" länsimetro maksaa nyt sitten sen miljardin, josta taisin puhua jo Raide-YVA:n 452 Me aikoihin. http://www.kauppalehti.fi/etusivu/la...n/201312584415

Ja kun tässä ollaan vielä vuosien päässä valmistumisesta, niin uskaltaisikohan heittää uudeksi arvioksi 1,2 Mrd?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Antero Alkuhan tämän silloin aika tuoreeltaan ennakoi. Ja yllättävän hyvin metrobudjetoinnin perussääntö pätee: toteutunut hinta on kaksinkertainen päätöksentekovaiheessa esitettyyn. Nyt se on tietysti nimellisesti enemmän, mutta inflaatio tulee ottaa lukuun. Jännä, että rautatiet osaavat yleissuunnittelussaan paljon paremmin arvioisa hinnat, jopa maan alla, kuten Kehäradan tapauksessa, jossa käsittääkseni ylitykset ovat jääneet kuitenkin alle 20 %.

----------


## late-

> Jännä, että rautatiet osaavat yleissuunnittelussaan paljon paremmin arvioisa hinnat, jopa maan alla, kuten Kehäradan tapauksessa, jossa käsittääkseni ylitykset ovat jääneet kuitenkin alle 20 %.


Kehäradan kustannusarviota korjattiin samoihin aikoihin kuin Länsimetron hinnaksi laskettiin noin 800 miljoonaa 452 miljoonan sijasta. Ennen korjausta arvio oli hämärän muistikuvani mukaan 280 miljoonaa ja muutoksen jälkeen 590 miljoonaa. Muutoksen yhteydessä lisäksi alennettiin kustannuksia tekemällä tunnelin kallistuksista jyrkempiä ja pudotettiin Ruskeasannan asema pois.

----------


## j-lu

> Kovasti "yllättäen" länsimetro maksaa nyt sitten sen miljardin, josta taisin puhua jo Raide-YVA:n 452 Me aikoihin. http://www.kauppalehti.fi/etusivu/la...n/201312584415


Mutta hei! louhinnasta syntyneellä maa-aineksella on täytetty merta ja näin on saatu lisää tonttimaata, josta saatava hinta on luultavasti ainakin sama kuin mitä metron hinta on kohonnut. Koska ainahan täällä tonttimaan arvonnousu on vähintään sama kuin minkä hyvänsä väylähankkeen hinta. Kyseessä on pk-seudun virkamiesten luoma "mikään ei maksa mitään" -malli.

Ja pitää toki muistaa Lahdenrannan taannoiset sanat siitä, että talon hinta on helppo arvioida, koska taloja rakennetaan paljon ja siten on olemassa referenssejä. Metron hintaa taas on vaikea arvioida, koska metro on ainutlaatuista, tunneleita ei rakenneta missään ja näin ollen ei ole referenssejä.

Vähän ymmärrystä ja suopeutta viisaille virkamiehillemme, pyydän!

----------


## Kani

Tosiaan, meidän täytyisi olla empaattisempia ja ymmärtää, miltä tuntuu jatkaa virassaan kaikkien taputellessa selkään, vaikka on saanut lahjustuomion.

Ja aivan, jos ihminen päättää rakentaa talon, joka sitten tuleekin maksamaan kaksinkertaisesti suunniteltuun nähden, hän jatkossa elää järkevämmin eikä ala heti rakentamaan toista taloa. Sen sijaan kun poltetaan veronmaksajien rahoja ilman kunnollista poliittista kontrollia, ei haittaa, että puolen miljardin ratapätkästä tulikin miljardin ratapätkä. Päinvastoin, sitä tärkeämpää on rakentaa pätkän perään lisää "ilmaista" rataa.

----------


## j-lu

> Tosiaan, meidän täytyisi olla empaattisempia ja ymmärtää, miltä tuntuu jatkaa virassaan kaikkien taputellessa selkään, vaikka on saanut lahjustuomion.


Ei kuulu ketjuun kovin vahvalla siteellä, mutta Loukon tapaus on tosiaan käsittämätön. Pahin ongelma on mielestäni siinä, että Louko ei ymmärtääkseni edelleenkään, vaikka asiasta on lainvoimainen tuomio, ymmärrä/suostu myötämään syyllisyyttään. Jossain oikeassa demokratiassa virheen myötäminen ja anteeksipyyntö olisi ainoa vaihtoehto, jos haluaa, että on edes ohuet saumat jatkaa virassaan. Suomen Espoossa todetaan sen sijaan, että oikeuslaitos teki tässä nyt virheen, ei ole sopivaa antaa edes varoitusta!

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta arvioi tuoreimmassa Liikennepeilissä 4/13, että Länsimetro avataan liikenteelle vuoden 2016 alussa kuljettajallisena.


Ja päivitetäänpä taas. Markku Kari HKL-ML:stä kertoo Otso Kivekkään blogissa http://otsokivekas.fi/2013/12/miljar...2013/#comments näin: "Vuoden 2017 alussa päästäneen länsimetron osuudelle ajamaan matkustajajunalla. Siltä tämä homma nyt näyttää."

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilmeisesti samalla logiikalla kuin miten Louko ajattelee, että heti länsimetron alettua liikennöinnin säästetään 20 miljoonaa bussilinjojen lyhennyksillä.


En kyllä keksi, logiikalla 20 miljoonan säästöt tulisivat. Edes bussilinjojen liikennöintikustannukset eivät laske niin paljoa linjoja lyhentämällä eikä metro kuitenkaan kulje ilmaiseksi eikä asemien ylläpito hoidu ilman kustannuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

> En kyllä keksi, logiikalla 20 miljoonan säästöt tulisivat. Edes bussilinjojen liikennöintikustannukset eivät laske niin paljoa linjoja lyhentämällä eikä metro kuitenkaan kulje ilmaiseksi eikä asemien ylläpito hoidu ilman kustannuksia.


Ja vaikka kaikki liikennöntikustannukset yhteensä laskisivatkin tuon 20 miljoonaa, niin miljardi-investoinnin kuoletus 30 v maksuajalla on noin 60 miljoonaa vuodessa, joten pakkasen puolella ollaan ja reilusti. No, laina lie tänään oleellisesti halvempi kuin se 4 % jolla noita on ollut tapana laskea. Muttei välttämättä 10 tai 30 vuoden päästä.

Taitaa Länsimetron H/K olla aika reippaasti pakkasen puolella. Jopa HS kiinnittää asiaan huomiota http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/L%C3%A4nsi...a1387433423598 ja toteaa, ettei rahaa välttämättä ole muihin hankkeisiin, kun Matinkylän-metro syö kaiken ja vielä vähän päälle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Laitetaan tähän vielä se lainaus Loukon sanomisista HBL:lle:



> Vi sparar genast 20 miljoner om året när busstrafiken till Helsingfors upphör, för bussar är dyra i drift jämförda med spårtrafik.





> En kyllä keksi, logiikalla 20 miljoonan säästöt tulisivat. Edes bussilinjojen liikennöintikustannukset eivät laske niin paljoa linjoja lyhentämällä eikä metro kuitenkaan kulje ilmaiseksi eikä asemien ylläpito hoidu ilman kustannuksia.


Hatusta noita lukuja on vedetty muutenkin tässä projektissa, luultavasti alusta asti. Kumma kyllä luottamusta tällaisille heitoille löytyy ihan ylemmälläkin tasolla. Kuinkakohan lyhyet asemat muuten Kivenlahden metroon tulee?  :Laughing:

----------


## Kani

> Hatusta noita lukuja on vedetty muutenkin tässä projektissa, luultavasti alusta asti. Kumma kyllä luottamusta tällaisille heitoille löytyy ihan ylemmälläkin tasolla.


Kyllähän tälläkin foorumilla on vakuuteltu, miten tuleva liityntäbussiliikenne on paljon tiheämpää ja parempaa kuin nykyinen suora linjasto. Toisin sanoen bussiliikenteen laajuus ei muutu juuri miksikään, kustannustehokkaat Länsiväylän bussikilometrit (korkea nopeus, alhainen kulutus) vain siirtyvät ajettavaksi metroasemien ympäristöön (matala nopeus, korkea kulutus). Tuollaiset kymmenet miljoonat ovat täysin hatusta tempaistuja summia, mutta niitähän saa vapaasti heitellä, kun mikään taho ei suhtaudu valtaporukan höttöilyyn kriittisesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Silloin kun Raide-Yva julkaistiin n 10 vuotta sitten arvioitiin että korvaamalla  länsiväyläbussit metrolla + liityntäliikenteellä  säästetää nliikennöintikustanuksissa 10 miljoonaa vuodessa. 20 miljoonaa on ehkä rohkea arvio mutta ehkä siihen sisältää myös Kivenlahden pätkä + inflaatiokorjaus. 

Liityntäliikenteen laajuus ja vuorotiheys riippuu tuetenkin siitä kuinka moni ryhtyy käyttämään niitä. Voi olla että joistakin paikoista kävellään tai pyöräillään mielummin metrolle, jolloin bussiliikenne vähenee, johonkin taas tulee lisää. Olen ymmärtänyt että painopiste tulee olemaan etelä-pohjoissuuntaisissa linjoissa jotka samalla yhdistävät rantaradan ja metron väliset alueet raideliikenneasemakeskuksiin, on puhuttu myös raitiotiestä Matinkylästä tai Niittykummusta uuden Suurpellon kautta Espoon keskukseen. Matkustaminen Espoon sisällä tulee mukavemmaksi koska  kulkuneuvoa voi vaihtaa muuallakin kuin moottoritiepysäkeillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> Kuinkakohan lyhyet asemat muuten Kivenlahden metroon tulee?


Riittäisiköhän yhden vaunun pituiset laiturit, n 25 metriä? Ulos tunneliin jäävästä vaunuparin toisesta vaunusta (M200 ja M300) pääsee siirtymällä nivelen kautta laiturihallin puolella sijaitsevaan vaunuun. Näin rakennuskustannuksia säästyy heti (mister L:n knallista vedettynä) 400 miljoonaa, ja rataosuuden valmistuttua inflaatio huomioonottaen säästöä syntyikin kaksinkertainen määrä, eli 800 miljoonaa.  :Cool:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Riittäisiköhän yhden vaunun pituiset laiturit, n 25 metriä? Ulos tunneliin jäävästä vaunuparin toisesta vaunusta (M200 ja M300) pääsee siirtymällä nivelen kautta laiturihallin puolella sijaitsevaan vaunuun. Näin rakennuskustannuksia säästyy heti (mister L:n knallista vedettynä) 400 miljoonaa, ja rataosuuden valmistuttua inflaatio huomioonottaen säästöä syntyikin kaksinkertainen määrä, eli 800 miljoonaa.


Jos asemat tulevatkin maanpinnalle niin voidaan toimia kuten nykyisin toimitaan bussiliikenteessä eli jos pysäkillä on 3 bussia joutuvat viimeisen bussin matkustajat hyppäämään pusikkon tai lumihankeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Riittäisiköhän yhden vaunun pituiset laiturit, n 25 metriä? Ulos tunneliin jäävästä vaunuparin toisesta vaunusta (M200 ja M300) pääsee siirtymällä nivelen kautta laiturihallin puolella sijaitsevaan vaunuun. Näin rakennuskustannuksia säästyy heti (mister L:n knallista vedettynä) 400 miljoonaa, ja rataosuuden valmistuttua inflaatio huomioonottaen säästöä syntyikin kaksinkertainen määrä, eli 800 miljoonaa.


Kiitos kevennyksestä! Tämä DDR-henkinen länsimetrohuumori on sukua sosialistimaiden alistettujen kansojen harrastamalle ironialle. Kun mitkään tosiasiat eivät merkitse mitään, ja kaikki etenee niistä riippumatta ja Pravdan ylistäessä, joutuvat normaalit ihmiset kehittelemään selviämiskeinoja pysyäkseen tolkuissaan mielivallan nujertamina.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllähän tälläkin foorumilla on vakuuteltu, miten tuleva liityntäbussiliikenne on paljon tiheämpää ja parempaa kuin nykyinen suora linjasto. Toisin sanoen bussiliikenteen laajuus ei muutu juuri miksikään, kustannustehokkaat Länsiväylän bussikilometrit (korkea nopeus, alhainen kulutus) vain siirtyvät ajettavaksi metroasemien ympäristöön (matala nopeus, korkea kulutus). Tuollaiset kymmenet miljoonat ovat täysin hatusta tempaistuja summia, mutta niitähän saa vapaasti heitellä, kun mikään taho ei suhtaudu valtaporukan höttöilyyn kriittisesti.


Minusta on hyvin mahdollista, että yli 50 % länsimetron matkustajista kävelee asemille Kivenlahden metron valmistuttua, asemien ympäristön tiivistyttyä ja autottomien asukkaiden muutettua lähemmäs asemia.  Itämetron matkustajistahan nykyään noin 75 % ei käytä liityntäliikennettä Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella.

Metron korvatessa länsiväylän pitkät osuudet, kuljettavat bussimatkat myös lyhenevät rajusti eli usein murto-osaan. Kyllä minusta vaikuttaisi aika selvältä, että bussilla kuljettavien kilometrien määrä suorastaan romahtaa. Bussikilometrien vähennys voi hyvin olla jossain 60-80 % välissä sillä linjastolla, jota metro + liityntä yhdistelmä korvaa.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kiitos kevennyksestä! Tämä DDR-henkinen länsimetrohuumori on sukua sosialistimaiden alistettujen kansojen harrastamalle ironialle. Kun mitkään tosiasiat eivät merkitse mitään, ja kaikki etenee niistä riippumatta ja Pravdan ylistäessä, joutuvat normaalit ihmiset kehittelemään selviämiskeinoja pysyäkseen tolkuissaan mielivallan nujertamina.



Huomaamatta ansiokkaassa laskutoimituksessa jäi, että yhdestä ovestahan ihminen junaan kulkee ja astuukin vain yhdellä jalalla kerrallaan. Siten laituri voidaan tehdä kulkijan levyiseksi eli n. 1.000 mm leveäksi, valaista yhdellä valaisimella ym. jolloin laiturikustannussäästö on edelleen suurempi kuin esitetty 800 M, voitanee arvella säästön olevan jo miljardiluokkaa ollen 2,5 G.

Kun lisäksi otetaan huomioon että kiskoja on kaksi, saadaan tällä kertoen 5 G säästö ja kun niitä on molempiin suuntiin, onkin säästö jo 10 G, eli investointi on paitsi erittäin kannattava, myös enemmän kuin suositeltava. Saatu 10 G säästö muutaman hassun G:n hankkeessa vaatii todellisia valtiomies- ja talousmiestaitoja joita ei maailman parhaan maan virkamieskunnalta ole koskaan puuttunut.

"Maksa sinä poika verosi vaan ja ole hiljaa."

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Kun puhutaan noista hintaeroista liikennemuotojen välillä niin M300-tyyppisen metrojunan hinta on n 7 miljoonaa, ja bussin hinta on n 250.000. 

Busseja tarvitaan länsiväylän  ruuhkaliikenteessä n 200, metro selviää 15 junalla. Metrojuna  kestää 40 vuotta  bussi 10. 

Tästä voi päätellä että bussiliikenne tulee kalustohankintojen osalta 2,4  milliä vuodessa  kalliimmaksi kuin metro.

Sitten henkilökustannukset. Metro sitoo yhden ajovuorokauden aikana yhteensä n 50 henkeä varikolla, valvomossa ja vartijoina (oletetaan että se toimii ilman kuljettajia) , bussit 250 ajamassa ja varikolla, olettaen että kuski hoitaa vartioinnin eli ei päästä riehujia sisään. Hallinnollisia kuluja ei ole laskettu mukaan. Yksi henkilötyövuosi maksaa n 60.000 (ehkä alakanttiin vertaan omaa palkkaani joka ei ole päätä huimaava, ja mahdollliset sairastumiset ja lomat on huomioitava, voi olla jopa 90.000-100.000.) . Vuodessa bussiliikenteen henkilökulut ovat ainakin 15 milliä,  metron 3 milliä. 

Pääsen siihen tulokseen että metro säästää henkilökuluissa 12 milliä/vuosi ja kalustokuluissa 2,4 milliä. 

Jotenkin tuntuu että Loukon väittämät 20 millin säästöt voisivat toteutua pidemmällä Kivenlahteen asti ulottuvalla linjalla , mutta silloin metrossa oltava aika täysi kuorma päällä päättärile asti ja busseilla ajetut liityntävuorot tarkkaan optimpitu, mutta ei mahdoton yhtälö. Mutta Matinkylään asti ulottuvassa säästöä syntyisi n 15 milliä eli kestäisi n 60 vuotta "maksaa" metro jos vain liikennöintikustanukset lasketaan säästöiksi. 

Metron varren  asuntojen hintojen nousu on mielestäni väärä tapa kannattavuuden osoittamiseksi, koska mitään vaihtoehtoa asumiselle ei ole, tai mahdollisesti muutto pois pk-seudulta tai Suomesta jos lisää asuntoja ei  rakenneta tarpeeksi kysyntään nähden. Eli jos pystytään todistamaan että metro tai muu vastaava raidehanke mahdollistaa riittävän asuntotuotannon jossain jossa asuntoja tarvitaan kipeästi, ilman että asuminen kallistuu, niin silloin hyödyt ovat selvät. 

Metroradan varren työpaikkojen mahdollinen lisäys tai niden valmistamien hyödykkeiden arvonnousun lisäys voidaan laskea yhteiskunnalliseksi hyödyksi, mutta sitäkin on vaikea arvioida. Silloin kun Nokia oli vielä pystyssä Keilaniemessä olisi voitu näyttää metron mahdollinen lisäarvo jos toiminta olisi laajentunut sen takia, mutta se Nokia-vetoinen juna oli ja meni. Taitaa Delhin, Shanghain ym metrot kuitata suurimmat sen sektorin hyödyt, mutta ei kannata heittää kirvestä kaivoon.

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Busseja tarvitaan länsiväylän  ruuhkaliikenteessä n 200, metro selviää 15 junalla. Metrojuna  kestää 40 vuotta  bussi 10. 
> 
> Tästä voi päätellä että bussiliikenne tulee kalustohankintojen osalta 2,4  milliä vuodessa  kalliimmaksi kuin metro.


Ottamatta kantaa siihen, vähentääkö länsimetro todellisuudessa tarvittavien bussien määrää mainitsemallasia 200, ei näin voida päätellä. Syy: investoinnit tulee laskea rahan reaaliarvon mukaan. 5 % diskonttauskorka käyttäen koko kauden (40 vuotta) linja-autojen hankintahinnaksi tulee mainitsemillasi luvuilla n. 110 M vastaan metrojen 105 M. Säästöä metron hyväksi 150 k/vuosi.

Sinänsä tämä laskelma osoittaa kuitenkin ainoastaan sen, kuinka ikäviä tuloksia pääomavaltaisille hankkeille saadaan diskonttaamalla tulevat tulot ja menot rahan nykyarvoon. Asettamalla sopivan korkea korko saadaan mikä tahansa hanke taloudellisesti täysin kannattamattomaksi, jolloin suurempiin infrahankkeisiin tarvitaan mielestäni muita (strategisia) perusteita.

----------


## Albert

Mitä tarkoittaa k?

----------


## sane

> Mitä tarkoittaa k?


kiloeuroa = 1000 

----------


## hylje

> jolloin suurempiin infrahankkeisiin tarvitaan mielestäni muita (strategisia) perusteita.


Olennainen strategia infrassa on olla tekemättä suuria infrahankkeita. Pienemmissä paloissa saadaan infra käyttöön nopeammin ja tarpeiden muuttuessa jää enemmän liikkumavaraa. Hyvä strategisti ei aja itseään umpitunneliin, vaan jättää aina useita perääntymissuuntia.

Laajemmassa strategiassa puolestaan on syytä kyseenalaistaa infraan panostamisen pitkäjänteiset vaikutukset. Liikenteeseen panostamalla saadaan aikaan enemmän liikennettä, joka mm. autokaupunkifilosofiassa on itseisarvo. 

Mutta eikö parempi strateginen tavoite olisi tehdä enemmän vähemmällä infralla? Kehityssuuntana se, että yhtä asukasta ja työpaikkaa (tai elintaso- tai onnellisuusyksikköä) kohti tarvitaan jatkuvasti vähemmän infraa kunnes lopulta uutta infraa ei tarvitse rakentaa ollenkaan lisää.

----------


## sane

> Olennainen strategia infrassa on olla tekemättä suuria infrahankkeita. Pienemmissä paloissa saadaan infra käyttöön nopeammin ja tarpeiden muuttuessa jää enemmän liikkumavaraa. Hyvä strategisti ei aja itseään umpitunneliin, vaan jättää aina useita perääntymissuuntia.
> 
> Laajemmassa strategiassa puolestaan on syytä kyseenalaistaa infraan panostamisen pitkäjänteiset vaikutukset. Liikenteeseen panostamalla saadaan aikaan enemmän liikennettä, joka mm. autokaupunkifilosofiassa on itseisarvo. 
> 
> Mutta eikö parempi strateginen tavoite olisi tehdä enemmän vähemmällä infralla? Kehityssuuntana se, että yhtä asukasta ja työpaikkaa (tai elintaso- tai onnellisuusyksikköä) kohti tarvitaan jatkuvasti vähemmän infraa kunnes lopulta uutta infraa ei tarvitse rakentaa ollenkaan lisää.


Kyllä ja ei. Yleisesti liikkuvuuden helpottaminen tukee kansantaloutta suuresti, enkä tarkoita tällä nyt sitä että ammutaan haulikolla asuntoja ympäri pk-seudun metsiä. Ennemminkin on äärimmäisen tärkeätä turvata ihmisten ja tavaroiden liikkuvuus kaupunkialueiden välillä, johtaen korkeampaan koulutustasoon ja edistäen yritysten ja tutkimuslaitosten välisten verkostojen syntyä. Strateginen kysymys onkin miten tämä liikkuvuus turvataan, oletetaanko edullisten lentojen jatkuvan hamaan tulevaisuuteen vai kannattaako panostaa rautatieliikenteeseen turvaamaan liikkuvuus myös mahdollisesti huomattavasti kalliimman öljyn maailmassa.

Myös esimerkiksi rautatietunneli Tallinnaan olisi vain ja ainoastaan strateginen investointi: Saataisiin aikaan vahva kaksoiskaupunki, jonka asukaspohja takaisi riittävän rekrytointipohjan korkeaa osaamista vaativilla aloilla. Sivuvaikutuksena saataisiin kiinteä yhteys Keski-Eurooppaan, josta voisi edelleen olla huomattavasti hyötyä mikäli öljy tulevaisuudessa kallistuu merkittävästi.

----------


## petteri

> Olennainen strategia infrassa on olla tekemättä suuria infrahankkeita. Pienemmissä paloissa saadaan infra käyttöön nopeammin ja tarpeiden muuttuessa jää enemmän liikkumavaraa. Hyvä strategisti ei aja itseään umpitunneliin, vaan jättää aina useita perääntymissuuntia.
> 
> Laajemmassa strategiassa puolestaan on syytä kyseenalaistaa infraan panostamisen pitkäjänteiset vaikutukset. Liikenteeseen panostamalla saadaan aikaan enemmän liikennettä, joka mm. autokaupunkifilosofiassa on itseisarvo.


Euroopassa on minusta mielenkiintoinen kokeilu, jossa viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana toisessa maassa on tehty paljon suuria jättihankkeita ja naapurissa on jätetty ne tekemättä. Nuo ovat Ranska ja Britannia, kaupunkitasolla Pariisi ja Lontoo. Viitisenkymmentä vuotta sitten infra oli molemmissa maissa ja kaupungeissa aika samalla tasolla, sen jälkeen Ranskassa valittiiin jättihankkeiden linja ja Britanniassa tehtiin pääosin vain aika pieniä hankkeita.

Mikä on lopputulos? Ranskassa huippunopeat junat suhaavat Pariisista joka suuntaan, Britannian rautatiet toimivat tuohon verrattuna aika kurjasti. Pariisissa on monenlaista RER:ää, automaattimetroa ja pikaratikkaa. Lontoossa joukkoliikenteen infra on taas jäänyt pahasti jälkeen kehityksestä. Ranskassa monessa kaupungissa on metroja ja pikaratikoita, Britannian joukkoliikenneinfra on Lontoon ulkopuolella likimain 60-luvun tasolla.

Sitä voi sitten miettiä, kumpi linja Suomeen sopisi? Haluammeko jatkuvasti kehittää infraa, myös ei kovin halvoilla hankkeilla, kuten Ranskassa vai teemmekö vain välttämättömän kuten Britanniassa.

----------


## hylje

Lontoo ja Pariisi ovat molemmat eritasoisesta liikenteestä huolimatta huippukaupunkeja. Mitataanko kehitystä sittenkin matkustajakilometreissä?

Britanniassa on tehty asiaan liittyen ihan kokeiluakin. Birmingham oli aikanaan kasvukurssilla Lontoon tasoiseksi superkaupungiksi. Sitten huolestuttiin liikenneruuhkista ja kaupunki julistettiin ruuhkavyöhykkeeksi, johon kiinteistökehitys käytännössä kiellettiin. Eipähän kasvanut uhkaamaan Lontoota elinvoimaisuudellaan. Näin se liikkuvuusstrategia loi menestystä Britanniaan.

Hyvässä strategiassa avain on toteuttaa jotakin hyvää tavoitetta. Yksi tavoite voisi olla nuo matkustajakilometrit, mutta edistävätkö matkustajakilometrit esimerkiksi liike-elämän verkostoitumista? Varmaan ne spontaanit palaverit ja alan konferenssit voidaan järjestää junassakin. Vai helpottuuko verkostoituminen jos matka-ajat eri yritysten ja laitosten välillä minimoidaan niin, että kynnys käydä tapahtumissa on matala ja tapaamisiin jää enemmän aikaa? Tähän päästään ylivoimaisesti parhaiten strategialla ennen pitkää keskittää parhaat liike- ja teollisuustilat kävelymatkan päähän toisistaan. Tai ainakin kehittämällä siihen suuntaan. Liikkuvuus ei ollut tässä se ydin, vaan saavutettavuus: perilläolo.

----------


## petteri

> Lontoo ja Pariisi ovat molemmat eritasoisesta liikenteestä huolimatta huippukaupunkeja. Mitataanko kehitystä sittenkin matkustajakilometreissä?


Lontoon on pelastanut kurjistumiselta pitkälti Englannin kieli. Absoluuttisessa vetovoimassa on pienen kielialueen Pariisin kuitenkin hyvin vaikea kilpailla Lontoon kanssa. Itseltäkin jos kysyttäisiin, missä haluaisit asua, jos et saisi asua Helsingissä tai Suomessa, mutta saisit kuitenkin valita asuin- ja työpaikkasi, suosikkikaupungit olisivat järjestyksessä New York, Lontoo, Tukholma, Barcelona ja kielitaidolla on noissa preferensseissä aika paljon tekemistä. Ei sinänsä voisihan sitä Pariisinkin muuttaa, jos siis olisi Helsingistä pakko jonnekin lähteä, Pariisi on ihan mukava kaupunki, mutta kun ei osaa kovin hyvin Ranskaa, niin aika hurja kielenopettelu olisi edessä.

----------


## hmikko

> Britanniassa tehtiin pääosin vain aika pieniä hankkeita.


Britanniassa sattui Margaret T, jonka (avustajakunnan) asenteet joukkoliikennettä ja julkisen rahan suurprojekteja kohtaan tiedetään. Kelkka on kyllä toisaalta jo kääntynytkin. Lontoossa on tehty mm. Jubilee-linja Undergroundiin, Crossrail on rakenteilla ja on sitä suurnopeusrataakin jonkin verran tehty ja lisää suunnitteilla.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tuota noin...
Tai siis edellisissä viesteissä on käyty taas melkoisen offtopic-länsimetro-meta-keskustelua:
Sillä tottakai jokainen meistä aikuisemmista Pariisin tai Lontoon kaltaisissa metroverkoissa jo 1970-luvulla matkustaneista reilaajista tietää erittäin hyvin, että tuollaisissa tiiviisti rakennetuissa miljoonien asukkaiden korttelikaupungeissa niin maanalaisten kuin myös katujen yllä kulkevienkin raideliikennevälineiden toiminta on välttämätön tärkeää todellisissa metropoleissa.
Mutta joissa metropoleissa ihmisten asukastiheydet ja matkustajamäärät ovat siis hieman eri dekadeilla kuin esim. Helsingin Kaupungin Maantieteellisen Keskipisteen Lehmien Laidunta-Alueella Viikissä, tai Länsimetron Suomenojan Aseman Lokkien Ja Muiden Vesilintujen Suojelualueella, puhumattakaan mitään niistä jo rakennetun ItäMetron varren varsinaisista suojelluista NIMBY-ulkomuseoista Meri-Rastilassa, Vartiosaaressa, Kivinokassa etc.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En kyllä keksi, logiikalla 20 miljoonan säästöt tulisivat. Edes bussilinjojen liikennöintikustannukset eivät laske niin paljoa linjoja lyhentämällä eikä metro kuitenkaan kulje ilmaiseksi eikä asemien ylläpito hoidu ilman kustannuksia.


Laskin vuosipari sitten Facebookiin Martti Tieahon kysymyksiin vastauksina, mitä Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden metrot vaikuttavat Espoon joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin. En vain valitettavasti löydä näitä laskelmia enää. Laskelmien perusteena oli molemmista julkisesti esitetyt tiedot. Jos nyt oikein muistan, en käyttänyt teoreettista diskonttokorkoa, vaan todellista rahoituskorkoa, joka rakentamiseen otetuista lainoista pankeille maksetaan. Ja jos ollenkaan oikein muistan, kumpikin lisää Espoon joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia summalla, joka oli luokkaa 10 M, siis yhteensä 20 M vuodessa. Loukon arviossa on siis väärä etumerkki. Eli säästöt ovat -20 M/vuosi.

Asiaa on myös helpohko arvioida siten, että metro poistaa ainoastaan bussien moottoritieliikenteen, kuten Kani tässä ketjussa mainitsi. Karkeasti nykyisten bussilinjojen lähiöosuudet jäävät liityntäliikenteeksi. Kampista Länsiväylän kautta Tapiolaan on noin 7,5 km, Kampista Matinkylään Omenan kauppakeskukselle noin 11 km ja Kivenlahden liittymään 15,5 km. Tämä 15,5 km:n bussikaistaväylä siis korvataan 2 miljardin euron metroväylällä. Mitä käy liikennöintitaloudelle?

Metroyhtiö saa kansainvälistä lainaa 30 vuodeksi. Lainaa on maksettava takaisin 67 M vuodessa, kuten 339-DF jo arvioi. Sen päälle maksetaan vielä korkoa, joka nykyisellään lienee luokkaa 1 %. Keskimäärin korkoa tulee 30 vuoden aikana maksettavaksi 10 M vuodessa. Siis selvää rahaa pitää lähteä Länsimetro Oy:n kassasta (jos sama Länsimetro Oy hoitaisi myös Kivenlahden osuuden) 77 M vuodessa 30 vuoden ajan.

Kuukanko varmaan näkee jostain äkkiä, paljonko Kamppiin päättyvä bussiliikenne maksaa. Raide-YVA:ssa vuonna 2006 (sivu 64) metron vaikutusalueen bussiliikenteen sanottiin maksaneen 20 M vuodessa. Kaikki hinnat nousevat, mutta bussiliikenne ei maksa nykyään 5 kertaa niin paljon kuin vuonna 2006. Jos nimittäin metro poistaisi kaiken bussiliikenteen ja metrojunien ajo ja radan sekä asemien ylläpito olisi ilmaista, voisi metron rakentamisella säästää noin 20 M/vuodessa.

Louko sanoi HBL:n jutussa toissa päivänä, että kukaan ei tunne metrorakentamista paremmin kuin hän. Rohkenen väittää, että joku muu tuntee kuitenkin metron talouden paremmin kuin hän, jos hän väittää metron säästävän 20 M/vuodessa. Kun tosiasiassa pelkkä rahoitus lisää kustannuksia 77 M vuodessa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laajemmassa strategiassa puolestaan on syytä kyseenalaistaa infraan panostamisen pitkäjänteiset vaikutukset. Liikenteeseen panostamalla saadaan aikaan enemmän liikennettä, joka mm. autokaupunkifilosofiassa on itseisarvo. 
> 
> Mutta eikö parempi strateginen tavoite olisi tehdä enemmän vähemmällä infralla? Kehityssuuntana se, että yhtä asukasta ja työpaikkaa (tai elintaso- tai onnellisuusyksikköä) kohti tarvitaan jatkuvasti vähemmän infraa kunnes lopulta uutta infraa ei tarvitse rakentaa ollenkaan lisää.


Jäädyttämällä kokonaan isot  joukkoliikenneinfrahankkeet pitkäksi ajaksi  kasvavassa suurkaupungissa tullaan tilanteeseen että enemmistö haluaa liikkua vain autolla, ja niillä myös ajetaan koska aktiiviväestö ei voi jäädä vain kotiin käkkimään. Ihmisillä on vain niin paljon menoja myös työssäkäynnin ulkopuolella että liikkuminen on välttämättömyys. Ainoastaan vanhuksilta tai erakoituneilta voi olettaa että ei mene mihinkään muualle kuin töihin ja kauppaan. Kaupungit kasvavat koko ajan eikä voi ajatella että olisivat koskaan valmiiksi rakennettuja.

Kehitysmaiden ja joissakin itä- ja etelä-Euroopan suurkaupungeissa joukkoliikenneinfra on rakennettu jälkijättöisesti ja se näkyy kamalina autoruuhkina. Pienimuotoinen kehittäminen on tietenkin parempi kuin ei mitään mutta se enomaan lisää autoilun aiheuttamia ruuhkia joista ei joukkoliikennekään selviä kunnolla. Vaihtoehto metrotyyppisille ratkaisuille on kaupungin rakentaminen uudestaan eli katujen leventäminen 8- kaistaisiksi joissa kahdella keskikaistalla kulkee sitten raitiovaunu. Tällä en tarkoita että Kivenlahden metron esimi olla maanalainen, kaipaisin nimenomaan selvitystä vaihtoehdoista ennen kuin mitään päätöksiä tehdään sen asian suhteen, muta Töölön/Mannerheimintien  suunnan kohdalla on ennemmin tai myöhemmin pakko siirtyä maanalaisen ratkaisuun, tai sitten otetaan puistot käyttöön pikaraitiotielle.  

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Tuota noin...
> Tai siis edellisissä viesteissä on käyty taas melkoisen offtopic-länsimetro-meta-keskustelua:
> Sillä tottakai jokainen meistä aikuisemmista Pariisin tai Lontoon kaltaisissa metroverkoissa jo 1970-luvulla matkustaneista reilaajista tietää erittäin hyvin, että tuollaisissa tiiviisti rakennetuissa miljoonien asukkaiden korttelikaupungeissa niin maanalaisten kuin myös katujen yllä kulkevienkin raideliikennevälineiden toiminta on välttämätön tärkeää todellisissa metropoleissa.
> Mutta joissa metropoleissa ihmisten asukastiheydet ja matkustajamäärät ovat siis hieman eri dekadeilla kuin esim. Helsingin Kaupungin Maantieteellisen Keskipisteen Lehmien Laidunta-Alueella Viikissä, tai Länsimetron Suomenojan Aseman Lokkien Ja Muiden Vesilintujen Suojelualueella, puhumattakaan mitään niistä jo rakennetun ItäMetron varren varsinaisista suojelluista NIMBY-ulkomuseoista Meri-Rastilassa, Vartiosaaressa, Kivinokassa etc.


Olet asian ytimessä. Kyllähän tämä tunnelivauhkoilu ja jättilähiöhöttö perustuu juuri siihen itsetunto-ongelmaan, että Helsinki ei ole Pariisi eikä Lontoo, eikä Helsingin tai Espoon valtaeliitti ole Pariisin tai Lontoon valtaeliittiä, vaan puuhailee maailman mittakaavasta katsoen pikkukaupungissa. Tähän murheeseen voi sitten tuhlata hiljaisen kansan rahoja ajamalla hankkeita, jotka eivät kestä kriittistä tarkastelua, mutta toteuttavat valittua fundamentalismia ja lohduttavat pettymyksekseen Euroopan peräkolkkaan syntyneitä ikuisia pikkupoikia.

Anteron viesti bussiliikenteen kustannuksista on huomattavasti lähempänä totuutta kuin yhden pikkupojan, joka kertoo tietävänsä asioista enemmän kuin kukaan muu.

----------


## hylje

> Jäädyttämällä kokonaan isot  joukkoliikenneinfrahankkeet pitkäksi ajaksi  kasvavassa suurkaupungissa tullaan tilanteeseen että enemmistö haluaa liikkua vain autolla, ja niillä myös ajetaan koska aktiiviväestö ei voi jäädä vain kotiin käkkimään. Ihmisillä on vain niin paljon menoja myös työssäkäynnin ulkopuolella että liikkuminen on välttämättömyys. Ainoastaan vanhuksilta tai erakoituneilta voi olettaa että ei mene mihinkään muualle kuin töihin ja kauppaan. Kaupungit kasvavat koko ajan eikä voi ajatella että olisivat koskaan valmiiksi rakennettuja.


Ei autolla pääse, kun on niin kovat ruuhkat. Autoilun kasvun mahdollistaviin teihin menee paljon enemmän infrarahaa kuin käyttökelpoisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Käyttökelpoisia joukkoliikennehankkeita ovat esimerkiksi bussikaistat olemassaolevalla kadulla tai ruuhkaisen bussikaistan korvaaminen ratikkarunkolinjalla. Huomattavasti halvempaa ja tehokkaampaa kuin ne kaupungin räjäyttävät 8-kaistaiset megabulevardit.

Liikenne Helsingissä ei todellakaan edellytä nykyistä raskaampaa infraa, ellei nyt pakolla lähdetä ajamaan autoilun ikuista kasvua. Isoista osista nykyistä raskaamman puoleista infraa on myös varaa luopua ilman, että olisi kyse mistään kotia käkkimisestä. Isojen projektien kaivoon hukutaan, kun ainoa ratkaisu liikenneruuhkiin on liikenneruuhkiin varatun tilan kasvattaminen. Tähän kaivoon ei ole pakko edes pudota.

----------


## petteri

> Ei autolla pääse, kun on niin kovat ruuhkat. Autoilun kasvun mahdollistaviin teihin menee paljon enemmän infrarahaa kuin käyttökelpoisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Käyttökelpoisia joukkoliikennehankkeita ovat esimerkiksi bussikaistat olemassaolevalla kadulla tai ruuhkaisen bussikaistan korvaaminen ratikkarunkolinjalla. Huomattavasti halvempaa ja tehokkaampaa kuin ne kaupungin räjäyttävät 8-kaistaiset megabulevardit.
> 
> Liikenne Helsingissä ei todellakaan edellytä nykyistä raskaampaa infraa, ellei nyt pakolla lähdetä ajamaan autoilun ikuista kasvua. Isoista osista nykyistä raskaamman puoleista infraa on myös varaa luopua ilman, että olisi kyse mistään kotia käkkimisestä. Isojen projektien kaivoon hukutaan, kun ainoa ratkaisu liikenneruuhkiin on liikenneruuhkiin varatun tilan kasvattaminen. Tähän kaivoon ei ole pakko edes pudota.


Kun kaupunki kehittyy tiheämmin asutuksi ja kaupunkiseutu kasvaa, liikennekin lisääntyy. Se merkitsee autoilun ja muun kadulla kulkevalle liikenteen hidastumista.

Katutason liikenteen hidastuessa tunneloitu tai muuten kokonaan eristetty joukkoliikenne vastaa ihmisten liikkumistarpeisiin aina vaan paremmin. Helsingin seutu on nykyään  ja ollut jo jonkin aikaa Euroopan nopeimmin kasvavia kaupunkiseutuja, sekä suhteelllisesti että absoluuttisesti. Myös maantieteelliset etäisyydet alueella ovat aika pitkiä, osin kaavoitushistoriallisista ja osin maantieteellisista syistä, pitkät etäisyydet vaativat joukkoliikenteeltä runkoreiteillä parempaa linjanopeutta kuin ruuhkautuva katuverkko antaa myöten. 

Myös esimerkiksi Länsiväylän suunnassa joukkoliikenteen kysyntä on ylittämässä rajan, johon bussiliikenteellä voidaan vastata, pysäkkien ja reittien ruuhkautuminen on jo nyt lännen bussiliikenteen todellinen ongelma ja se johtuu siitä, että busseja on vaan liikaa. Länsimetro ja sen Kivenlahden jatke poistavat bussiliikenteen ruuhkautumisongelman länsisuunnassa ja mahdollistavat joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvun.

Kasvava kaupunkimme tarvitsee parempaa liikennejärjestelmää ja nimenomaan sujuvaa raideliikennettä. Yhä pahemmin ruuhkautuvassa katutasossa liikennetarpeisiin on usein vaikea vastata, joten joukkoliikenteen tunnelointi on siihen ratkaisu, Joka puolella maailmaa investoinnit eristettyyn raidejoukkoliikenteen verkkoon näyttävät lisäävät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä merkittävästi. 

Tällä hetkellä Helsingin seudun ongelmana on vielä erityisesti aika vajavainen raideverkko esimerkiksi Tukholman seutuun verrattuna. Verkoston laajentaminen on keskeinen tavoite, ilman hyvää joukkoliikenneverkkoa kasvava kaupunki ei toimi hyvin. Ikävä kyllä liikennejärjestelmän kehittäminen usein vaatii varsin kalliita investointeja, mutta halvalla vain harvoin saa hyvää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Myös esimerkiksi Länsiväylän suunnassa joukkoliikenteen kysyntä on ylittämässä rajan, johon bussiliikenteellä voidaan vastata, pysäkkien ja reittien ruuhkautuminen on jo nyt lännen bussiliikenteen todellinen ongelma ja se johtuu siitä, että busseja on vaan liikaa. Länsimetro ja sen Kivenlahden jatke poistavat bussiliikenteen ruuhkautumisongelman länsisuunnassa ja mahdollistavat joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvun.


En ole koskaan matkustanut Länsiväylän busseilla, joten en osa ottaa tuohon kantaa. Mutta jos tilanne on siellä sellainen, että bussiliikenteen kapasiteetti ei enää riitä, niin onko todellakin niin, että pienimmästä on otettava jättiharppaus suurimpaan ja rakennettava kaikkein raskain joukkoliikenteen muoto, vieläpä raskaiden joukossa huippuraskas? Ei kovin uskottava perustelu länsimetron hyväksi.

Sinänsä en tietysti olisi yllättynyt siitäkään, että joku keksisi korvata kapasiteettiongelmista kärsivän bussijokerinkin metrolla. Onhan se paljon seksikkäämpi kuin joku ihmeen ratikka.

----------


## petteri

> En ole koskaan matkustanut Länsiväylän busseilla, joten en osa ottaa tuohon kantaa. Mutta jos tilanne on siellä sellainen, että bussiliikenteen kapasiteetti ei enää riitä, niin onko todellakin niin, että pienimmästä on otettava jättiharppaus suurimpaan ja rakennettava kaikkein raskain joukkoliikenteen muoto, vieläpä raskaiden joukossa huippuraskas? Ei kovin uskottava perustelu länsimetron hyväksi.


Olen matkustanut Länsiväylän bussiliikenteellä säännöllisesti yli 20 vuotta ja nykyään bussiliikenne selvästi hidastumassa, se johtuu käsittääkseni siitä, että Ruoholahti-Kamppi pätkä ei vaan vedä paljon nykyistä enempää busseja, pysäkit ruuhkatuvat liikaa, liikenteen ruuhkaantuessa aina vaan pienemmät tekijät aiheuttavat ongelmia ja ongelmat ovat yhä yleisempiä. Onneksi Länsimetro Matinkylään asti on valmistumassa, muuten oltaisiin lähiaikoina ihan nesteessä mihin kaikki bussit mahtuvat. Minusta myös vaikuttaa, että autoilun suosio on seudulla nyt hiukan laskussa ja joukkoliikenteen nousussa, joka sekin lisää matkustajamääriä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Katutason liikenteen hidastuessa tunneloitu tai muuten kokonaan eristetty joukkoliikenne vastaa ihmisten liikkumistarpeisiin aina vaan paremmin.


Mutta kaikista parhaiten ihmisten liikkumistarpeisiin vastaa maanpäällinen joukkoliikenne, enemmän tai vähemmän eristettynä, ja autoliikenteen ollessa pois häiritsemästä sitä.

----------


## Kani

> Mutta kaikista parhaiten ihmisten liikkumistarpeisiin vastaa maanpäällinen joukkoliikenne, enemmän tai vähemmän eristettynä, ja autoliikenteen ollessa pois häiritsemästä sitä.


Ja koska autoliikennettä ei haluta rajoittaa, annetaan pintajoukkoliikenteen kärsiä ja maksetaan tästä valtavat lunnaat upottamalla rahaa metrotunneliin. Tämä sopii mainiosti poliittiselle ja taloudelliselle eliitille, ainoastaan joukkoliikenne kärsii.

On jo aiemmin todettu, että bussiliikenne on hidastunut Kampin remontissa, kun autoilun edellytyksiä suorastaan parannettiin. Harvakseltaan kulkeva ratikka ei ole syy ruuhkiin, vaan henkilöautot.

Aiemmin on myös todettu, että ennusteen mukaan joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus laskee vuoteen 2035 asti. Ei ole tällä politiikalla mikään ihme.

----------


## petteri

> Ja koska autoliikennettä ei haluta rajoittaa, annetaan pintajoukkoliikenteen kärsiä ja maksetaan tästä valtavat lunnaat upottamalla rahaa metrotunneliin. Tämä sopii mainiosti poliittiselle ja taloudelliselle eliitille, ainoastaan joukkoliikenne kärsii.
> 
> On jo aiemmin todettu, että bussiliikenne on hidastunut Kampin remontissa, kun autoilun edellytyksiä suorastaan parannettiin. Harvakseltaan kulkeva ratikka ei ole syy ruuhkiin, vaan henkilöautot.


Kasvava kaupunki tarvitsee monipuolisen liikennejärjestelmän ja nykyaikainen kaupunki tarvitsee myös autoilua, jonka edellytykset kaupungin kasvaessa huononevat muutenkin.

Pelkkien henkilöautojen demonisoiminen ja syyttäminen ruuhkista ei minusta ole hyvä lähtökohta. Kyllä bussit ja ratikatkin aiheuttavat ruuhkaa eikä autoliikenteen poistaminen ole järin realistista.




> Aiemmin on myös todettu, että ennusteen mukaan joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus laskee vuoteen 2035 asti. Ei ole tällä politiikalla mikään ihme.


Uskoisin tuon ennusteen olevan mukavasti pielessä, yhä kasvavalla osalla seudun nuorista ei nimittäin ole autoa ja ajokorttia. Yhdessä ikärakenteen muutosten ja matka-ajan huvikäytön (metrossa ja kaupunkiratajunassa on mukava räplätä elektroniikkaa) kanssa tuo vaikuttaa oikein positiiivisesti joukkoliikenteen suosioon. Toki asukasmäärän kasvu, kaupunkirakenteen tiivistyminen ja samalla autoliikenteen raju ruuhkautuminen edesauttaa vielä positiiivista kehitystä. Monet moottoriväylät ja pääkadut ovat nyt ruuhkassa maksimikapasiteetissa ja merkittävät lisäykset läpäisykykyyn ovat hyvin kalliita.

Minusta myös nyt todella näyttää, että valittu linja, jossa panostetaan pitkäjäntisesti metroon ja kaupunkirataverkkoon kantamassa hedelmää. Länsimetron valmistuttua länteenkin on vihdoin paremmat yhteydet, joten tuokin heikko joukkoliikennesuuhta kehittyy, toki vasta Kivenlahden jatkeen valmistuttua saadaan metroinvestoinnista täysi hyöty.

----------


## hylje

Täällä on onneksi selostettu auki se hedelmä, mitä tämä pitkäjänteinen metron odottelu tulee kantamaan. Siis maksetaan paljon rahaa, jotta voidaan maksaa lisää rahaa. 

Ja se pääkadun läpäisykyky paranee halvalla, kun lisätään tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen osuutta autoihin. Kalliit ratkaisut ovat autoilun edistämistä. Ei ole irrationaalista demonisointia käyttää ahtaassa tilassa tehokkaita ja edullisia keinoja, vaan päinvastoin ainoa järkevä ratkaisu. Kalliisiin ratkaisuihin voidaan ryhtyä kunhan halvat ratkaisut on käytetty ja niistä on kerätty säästöt koko ajalta. En minä vastusta esim. tietullein rahoitettuja yksityismoottoriteitä, joille tulee markkinaa kun ruuhkat ilmaisteillä ovat riittävän raskaita, ostovoima on kasvanut riittävästi ja asukastiheys riittävän suuri.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja koska autoliikennettä ei haluta rajoittaa, annetaan pintajoukkoliikenteen kärsiä ja maksetaan tästä valtavat lunnaat upottamalla rahaa metrotunneliin. Tämä sopii mainiosti poliittiselle ja taloudelliselle eliitille, ainoastaan joukkoliikenne kärsii.


Olen monta kertaa ehdottanut ruuhkamaksuja lääkkeeksi autoilun rajoittamiselle mutta se ei ole foorumin "metrokriittisille" kelvannnut.  On totta että niiden läpivienti nykyisessä mielipide-ilmastossa on vaikeaa mutta jonkun kyselyn mukaan yli puolet helsinkiläisistä kannattaisi niitä, ja espoolaisista ja vantaalaisistakin n. kolmasosa, jos niillä voitaisiin vähentää turhaa autoilua keskustassa. Mutta silloin pitää vastineeksi saada parempia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, myös riittävästi liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja. 




> On jo aiemmin todettu, että bussiliikenne on hidastunut Kampin remontissa, kun autoilun edellytyksiä suorastaan parannettiin. Harvakseltaan kulkeva ratikka ei ole syy ruuhkiin, vaan henkilöautot.


Autoilun edellytyksiä parannettiin niin että Malminrinteen pari valo-ohjattua risteystä korrvattiin liikenneympyröillä. Ne olivat myös raitiotien vaatimus. Nyt joka tapauksessa raitiovaunut ja autot pääsevät nopeammin mutta otettiin se tietoinen riski että bussien hidastuu. Osasyy bussien tahmeudelle  ovat myös porkkalankadun sillan remontti. Bussit lähtevät joka tapauksessa pois aikanaan joten siksi uskallettiin tehdä ennakoiva ratkaisu että saatiiin ratikka Jätkäsaareen joka ei juutu joka risteykseen. 




> Aiemmin on myös todettu, että ennusteen mukaan joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus laskee vuoteen 2035 asti. Ei ole tällä politiikalla mikään ihme.


Mille alueelle ennuste koskee? Pelkästään Helsingille, pk-seudun 4 kaupungille vai kkoko seudulle kehyskunnat mukaanlukien? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Täällä on onneksi selostettu auki se hedelmä, mitä tämä pitkäjänteinen metron odottelu tulee kantamaan. Siis maksetaan paljon rahaa, jotta voidaan maksaa lisää rahaa.


Kyllä. Pitkäjänteisyys on hyvä termi, jolla voidaan perustella ja jättää tarkemmin perustelematta mitä tahansa. Vaikutukset ovat aina jossain kaukana tulevaisuudessa. Sitten kun se tulevaisuus on, eikä mitään merkittävää tapahtunutkaan, lobataan jo seuraavia pitkäjänteisiä kallioporauksia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olen monta kertaa ehdottanut ruuhkamaksuja lääkkeeksi autoilun rajoittamiselle mutta se ei ole foorumin "metrokriittisille" kelvannnut.


Tukholmastako mallia? Täällä siitä ei kyllä pahemmin hyötyä ole. Liikennemäärät sen kuin kasvavat kasvamistaan. Vai onko parempaa esimerkkiä? Liikennettä ei rajoita mikään muu niin hyvin kuin betoniporsaat. Kyllä autoilijoita voi rahaa nyhtää, mutta sen voi tehdä muullakin tavoin kuin tietullein, vaikkapa parkkimaksujen ja polttoaineveron korotuksila. Ja miksi edes pitää rakentaa sellaista joukkoliikennettä, joka myöhemmin vaatii erillistä autoilun rajoittamista? Miksei tehdä joukkoliikenteestä niin houkuttelevaa, ettei "pakkoautoilijat" (niitäkin on) kärsi paikallisista tiemaksuista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kun tuli taas puheeksi, kuinka kaukaa metroasema kerää matkustajia, niin voisi olla paikallaan esitellä vähän faktojakin. Tämä riippuu ennen kaikkea siitä, kuinka pitkän kävelymatkan pysäkille ihmiset yleensä ovat valmiita hyväksymään. Ja tähän vaikuttaa odottamassa olevaa kulkumuotoa enemmän kävelyreitin viihtyvyys. Hyvä graafi aiheesta  tässä, kuva kolme.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pelkkien henkilöautojen demonisoiminen ja syyttäminen ruuhkista ei minusta ole hyvä lähtökohta. Kyllä bussit ja ratikatkin aiheuttavat ruuhkaa eikä autoliikenteen poistaminen ole järin realistista.


Kun henkilöautoilu ruuhkautuu, siitä ei voi syyttää yhtään mitään muuta kuin henkilöautoja itseään. Henkilöautojen ruuhkahan aiheutuu siitä, että henkilöautoja on liikaa.

Autoliikenteen poistaminen ei ole pelkästään realistista vaan välttämätöntä. Jos niin ei tehdä, paljon puhumaasi kaupungin kasvua ja kehitystä ei voi olla eikä ole. Eikä se ole poliittinen päätös, jonka autopuolue vain haluaa tehdä ja jota viherpiipetäjät aatteellisin perustein vastustavat. Kysymys on yksinkertaisesti matematiikasta ja fysiikasta, jonka lakeja ei päätetä puoluepoliittisin äänestyksin.

Ei ole kovin vaikeata osoittaa, että on olemassa autoilun maksimimäärä, minkä jälkeen kaupungin väestötiheys ei voi enää kasvaa. Käytännön todistus tästä on, että maailmassa on kaupunkeja, joiden väestötiheys ylittää tämän rajan ja niiden liikennejärjestelmässä autoilun osuus on usein häviävän pieni. Helsinki itsekin on todiste tästä, sillä sekin väestötiheys, joka on Helsingin kantakaupungissa, ylittää autoiluun perustuvan liikennejärjestelmän maksimitiheyden.

Bussit ja ratikat eivät aiheuta ruuhkaa vaan vähentävät sitä. Se johtuu siitä, että ne käyttävät liikenteen käytössä olevaa tilaa tehokkaammin kuin henkilöautot (katso vaikka kuva 4 Ville  O. Turusen äsken linkaamalta sivulta!). Autoilijat eivät vain ymmärrä tätä, mikä johtunee paitsi ylipäätään teknisen tiedon ja osaamisen puutteesta, erityisesti siitä, että autoilija ei tiedä, ei näe eikä ole kiinnostunut liikenneverkon ja -järjestelmän kokonaistilanteesta, ainoastaan omasta tilanteestaan. Yleinen autoilijan asennehan on, että vain hänen oma liikkumisensa on tärkeätä, ja kun hän joutuu odottamaan välillä muiden liikkumista, se on aina turhaa.

Yksi konkreettinen esimerkki: Autoilijat, autoilun suosijat ja muut, jotka väittävät bussien ja raitiovaunujen aiheuttavan ruuhkia, näkevät bussi- ja ratikkakaistat turhina autoilun haittoina. Heidän ajatuksensa kun on, että kun bussi- ja ratikkakaistalla ei ole seisovaa autojonoa, siinä on katutila tehottomassa käytössä, ja se pitäisi ottaa tehokkaampaan käyttöön täyttämällä se autoilla.

Tämä luulo on täysin väärä. Sillä kun otetaan huomioon risteysten läpäisykyky, yksi autokaista välittää noin 1000 henkilöä tunnissa. Sama määrä ihmisiä kulkee busseissa 4 minuutin vuorovälillä, joten autokaistan tehoinen bussikaista näyttää todella tehottomalta katutilan käytöltä. Nykyaikaisia noin 30-metrisiä raitiovaunuja tarvitaan 12 minuutin välein, joten onhan se nyt peräti kiusallisen tehotonta tilankäyttöä.

Sama autoilumyönteinen ryhmä kannattaa tunneleihin pantua joukkoliikennettä, koska heidän mielestään on oikea ratkaisu panna näkyvissä oleva tehoton joukkoliikenne tunneliin, jotta joukkoliikenteen viemä tila saadaan tehokkaaseen käyttöön. Heitä ei tunneli kiusaa siksi, että tuulilasin takaa he eivät näe, miten tehottomassa käytössä tunnelissa olevat kaistat ovat. Ja siksi heille ei tule mieleen vaatia, että tunneli pitäisi antaa tehokkaampaan käyttöön eli täyttää jatkuvalla autojonolla.

Saman näkyvissä olemisen logiikan mukaan autofanit valittavat metrosta heti, kun se on maan päällä ja he voivat sen nähdä. Helsingin tapauksessa junien ajaminen Kaivokadun asemalle on suuri synti, koska kaupungin ytimessä on laaja tila, jossa on junia vain silloin tällöin. Kuningasavenyy tai Vapaudenkatu pitäisi siihen laittaa, eikä päästää junia ainakaan Pasilaa etelämmäksi. Välivaiheeksi autofanittajat fanittavat Pisararataa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun tuli taas puheeksi, kuinka kaukaa metroasema kerää matkustajia, niin voisi olla paikallaan esitellä vähän faktojakin. Tämä riippuu ennen kaikkea siitä, kuinka pitkän kävelymatkan pysäkille ihmiset yleensä ovat valmiita hyväksymään. Ja tähän vaikuttaa odottamassa olevaa kulkumuotoa enemmän kävelyreitin viihtyvyys. Hyvä graafi aiheesta  tässä, kuva kolme.


Tällä foorumilla jo aiemmin esitetyssä maaliskuussa 2011 pääkaupunkiseudulla tehdyn tutkimuksen mukaan yleiseen tyytyväisyyteen joukkoliikenteeseen vaikuttaa selvästi enemmän joukkoliikennetarjonnan määrä kuin itse kävelymatka (tulokset löytyvät esim. HSL-alueen runkobussilinjastosuunnitelman 2012 -2022 kuvasta 10). Tämä ei tietenkään ole ristiriidassa sen kanssa, etteikö myös kävelyreitin viihtyvyydellä olisi merkitystä, mutta kuvastaa sitä, että hyvän tarjonnan metroasemalle ollaan valmiita kävelemään pidempi matka kuin heikon tarjonnan bussipysäkille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämä ei tietenkään ole ristiriidassa sen kanssa, etteikö myös kävelyreitin viihtyvyydellä olisi merkitystä, mutta kuvastaa sitä, että hyvän tarjonnan metroasemalle ollaan valmiita kävelemään pidempi matka kuin heikon tarjonnan bussipysäkille.


Ainakin jos itähelsinkiläisiltä metron käyttäjiltä kysytään, en ihmette yhtään. Enkä varsinkaan, jos Vuosaaren linjan varrella asuvilta kysytään. Ennestäänkin surkea liityntäliikenne onnistuttiin pilaamaan täysin ja moni siirtyi apostolinkyytiin. Tiedän, että joillain alueilla kävellään pitkälti toista kilometriä metroasemalle, kun enää ei lähipysäkiltä kuljekaan tunnissa kahdeksaa liityntäbussivuoroa Itäkeskukseen. Itsekin koin näitä muutoksia vaiheittain kymmenen vuoden ajan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tällä foorumilla jo aiemmin esitetyssä maaliskuussa 2011 pääkaupunkiseudulla tehdyn tutkimuksen mukaan yleiseen tyytyväisyyteen joukkoliikenteeseen vaikuttaa selvästi enemmän joukkoliikennetarjonnan määrä kuin itse kävelymatka (tulokset löytyvät esim. HSL-alueen runkobussilinjastosuunnitelman 2012 -2022 kuvasta 10). Tämä ei tietenkään ole ristiriidassa sen kanssa, etteikö myös kävelyreitin viihtyvyydellä olisi merkitystä, mutta kuvastaa sitä, että hyvän tarjonnan metroasemalle ollaan valmiita kävelemään pidempi matka kuin heikon tarjonnan bussipysäkille.


Tyytyväisyys on eri asia, kuin hyväksyttävä kävelymatka. Pitänee vielä korostaa, että tämä alkujaan Knopflacherin tulos perustuu suoriin mittauksiin, ei kyselyihin. Mittauksia on toistettu muuallakin ja saatu sama ekponenttikäyrä, jonka paikka tosin voi vaihdella. Itse asiassa vastaavan tuloksen saisi kohtalaisella vaivalla Helsingin seudun liikennetutkimuksistakin, eli pysäkeittäin/asemittain tiedot kävelymatkoista. Matkojen osoitetiedot tosin ovat luottamuksellisia, joten tätä laskelmaa ei voida tehdä HSL:n ulkopuolella.

Asian voisi hahmottaa niin, että tuo käyrä kuvaa maksimipotentiaalia, ts. sadan metrin päässä pysäkistä 100 % asukkaista voisi valita joukkoliikenteen kulkumuodokseen, mutta 300 m kohdalla 30 - 70 %. Tarjolla olevan joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuus sitten määrittää, kuinka suuri osa potentiaalista toteutuu.

Sinällään on kiinnostava kysymys, saako metro todella kävelemään pidempiä matkoja, vai saako se pelkästään useamman ihmisen valitsemaan joukkoliikenteen, minkä voi tulkita väärin suurempana kävelyhalukkuutena. Tosin niin kauan, kun joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus on selvästi alle puolet, asian tulkinnalla ei ole käytännön merkitystä ja vakiintunut tapa käyttää 100 m laajempaa pysäkin vaikutusaluetta raskasraideliikenteelle toimii joka tapauksessa.

Mutta tämä on asia, jonka voisi tarkistaa. Jos valitaan hypoteesiksi, että hyväksyttävä kävelymatka on vakio, väistämättä myös keskimääräinen kävelymatka pysäkille/asemalle on vakio. Eli liikennetutkimuksesta voisi kaikista joukkoliikennematkoista katsoa pysäkeittäin kävelymatkan pysäkille ja ottaa pysäkkikohtaiset keskiarvot ja katsoa, pitääkö tämä paikkansa. Tietysti tarvittaisin myös vähän normeerausta, jotta kävely-ympäristön vaikutus ei sotkisi tuloksia, varsinkin osa bussipysäkeistä sijaitsee kävelijän kannalta epämiellyttävässä ympäristössä.

Periaatteessa tämä olisi aika tärkeä tietää, sillä se kertoisi miten pitkälle pidemmällä pysäkkivälillä nopeampaa ja siten houkuttelevampaa joukkoliikennettä -strategia toimii. Jarret Walkerin iskulausehan tälle on transit worth of walking.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällä foorumilla jo aiemmin esitetyssä maaliskuussa 2011 pääkaupunkiseudulla tehdyn tutkimuksen mukaan yleiseen tyytyväisyyteen joukkoliikenteeseen vaikuttaa selvästi enemmän joukkoliikennetarjonnan määrä kuin itse kävelymatka (tulokset löytyvät esim. HSL-alueen runkobussilinjastosuunnitelman 2012 -2022 kuvasta 10).


Minä en pidä tätä tulosta oikein minkään arvoisena. Ensinnä BEST-tutkimuksessa on mukana vain 5 kaupunkia. Toiseksi asiaa yritettiin selvittää kysymällä vaikka olisi ollut tilaisuus tutkia ihmisten käyttäytymistä. Kysely- ja käyttäytymistutkimusten tuloksilla samasta asiasta on tavallisesti merkittävä ero. Se johtuu siitä, että kyselytutkimusten ominaisuus on ongelma siitä, että haastateltava vastaa kysymyksiin siten kuin odottaa, että niihin pitäisi vastata. Toinen ongelma on kysymysten asettelu, joka usein ohjaa vastauksia.

Käyttäytymisen seurannassakin on ongelmana, että todellisia valintoja ei saada selville, jos tutkittavilla henkilöillä ei ole todellista valinnan mahdollisuutta. Eli tilanne on, kuten Vesa Nurminen kuvaili Vuosaarta. Voin havainnollistaa asiaa myös omalla esimerkilläni (jonka lienen kertonut monasti aiemminkin). Oma kävelymatkani joukkoliikenteeseen on joko 60 metriä tai 1300 m. Tavallinen tilanne on, että lähtiessä kävelen 60 metriä ja palatessa 1300 metriä. Ei siksi, että hyväksyn 1,3 km:n kävelymatkan joukkoliikenteeseen, jos se on metro, vaan siksi, että matka-aika ei kävelystä lyhene, vaikka odottaisin 18 min seuraavaa liityntäbussia, jolla saan 60 metrin kävelymatkan.

Kävelen usein myös 1200 metrin matkan pysäkille. Silloin kävelen bussipysäkille, josta matkustan bussilla Kehä 1:n suuntaan. Tämäkään ei tarkoita sitä, että hyväksyn tämän joukkoliikenteen hyvänä palveluna ja matka vastaisi kävelyhalukkuuttani. Eikä tämä myöskään tarkoita, että metro on 100 metriä haluttavampi. Vaan tämä tarkoittaa vain sitä, että en viitsi venyttää matka-aikaani seisoskelemalla Itäkeskuksen bussiaseman epämiellyttävässä ympäristössä aikaa, jonka voin mieluummin kävellä. Teen näin jopa matkalaukun kanssa, kun olen matkalla lentokentälle.

Koska siis 1,21,3 km:n matka ei oikeasti ole mikään hyväksyttävä kävelymatka sen paremmin metrolle kuin bussillekaan, ratkaisen asian toisinaan käyttämällä liityntäliikenteenä autoa. Näin teen, jos tiedän, että minulla ei ole aikaa jälleen tallustella 1,3 km Itäkeskuksesta kotiin tai on vaikka huono ilma. Lähden siis autolla, jotta vältän paluumatkalla ei-hyväksyttävän kävelymatkan.

Eli mikä oli edellä olevan opetus? Se, että edes käyttäytymistutkimuksella ei saada selville (tässä tapauksessa) yleistä kävelyn hyväksyttävyyttä, jos tutkittavien on pakko toimia toisin kuin vapaan valinnan tilanteessa tekisivät.

Ja sitten vielä, on eri asiat tutkia kävelymatkan hyväksyttävyyttä, vuorovälin hyväksyttävyyttä ja niiden suhdetta toisiinsa. Liikennetutkimuksissa ja -ennusteissa lähtökohtana on, että matkustaja minimoi omaa vaivaansa jonka matka aiheuttaa. Eli jos pääsee nopeammin kävelemällä tihemmälle vuorovälille kun lähempänä olevalle harvalle vuorovälille, kävellään pidemmälle. Koska matka-aika on lyhyempi, ei siksi, että lyhyempi vuoroväli on arvokkaampi kuin pitkä kävelymatka. En tunne, minkälaisia kysymyksiä BEST:issä on esitetty ja miten niitä tulkittu. Mutta vaikuttaa kauniisti sanottuna erikoiselta tutkimukselta.

Mahdatko Kuukanko tietää, onko jossain julkaistu tuloksia kyselyistä, joissa on kyselty metroasemille tulijoilta, millä he tulivat ja muistaakseni myös mistä he tulivat? Olen itse pari vuotta sitten vastannut tällaiseen kyselyyn. Siitä lienee saatu jotain tietoa ihmisten todellisesta käyttäytymisestä metroon tullessaan.

Ja toinen kysymys Vesa Nurmisen edellisen kommentin perusteella: Onko liikkumistottumustutkimuksesta tehty selvitystä kävelymatkoista? Sillä nehän saadaan selville kaavakkeen matkatietojen ja tutkimukseen osallistuneen henkilön osoitteen perusteella.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Minä en pidä tätä tulosta oikein minkään arvoisena. Ensinnä BEST-tutkimuksessa on mukana vain 5 kaupunkia. Toiseksi asiaa yritettiin selvittää kysymällä vaikka olisi ollut tilaisuus tutkia ihmisten käyttäytymistä.


Eli lyttäät tutkimuksen tutustumatta edes siihen, vaikka siitä löytyy helposti tietoa netistä?

Minä en keksi, millä muulla alueella kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla tehty tutkimus kuvaisi paremmin Länsimetroon liittyvää käyttäytymistä.

Koska itse juuri kerroit, että käyttäytymistutkimuksellakaan ei saada selville yleistä kävelyn hyväksyttävyyttä, voi BEST:n kaltainen kyselytutkimus antaa arvokasta lisätietoa. Tässä tapauksessahan ei suoraan ole kysytty kävelyn hyväksyttävyydestä, vaan on kyselty haastateltavilta kokonaisarvosanaa joukkoliikenteelle ja sitten taustatiedoiksi kysytty kävelymatkaa lähimmälle joukkoliikennepysäkille ja vuorotarjontaa sieltä.




> Mahdatko Kuukanko tietää, onko jossain julkaistu tuloksia kyselyistä, joissa on kyselty metroasemille tulijoilta, millä he tulivat ja muistaakseni myös mistä he tulivat?


En tiedä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta tämä on asia, jonka voisi tarkistaa. Jos valitaan hypoteesiksi, että hyväksyttävä kävelymatka on vakio, väistämättä myös keskimääräinen kävelymatka pysäkille/asemalle on vakio. Eli liikennetutkimuksesta voisi kaikista joukkoliikennematkoista katsoa pysäkeittäin kävelymatkan pysäkille ja ottaa pysäkkikohtaiset keskiarvot ja katsoa, pitääkö tämä paikkansa. Tietysti tarvittaisin myös vähän normeerausta, jotta kävely-ympäristön vaikutus ei sotkisi tuloksia, varsinkin osa bussipysäkeistä sijaitsee kävelijän kannalta epämiellyttävässä ympäristössä.


Pakko korjata itseä: ei tämä näin helposti käy. Tajusin, että eihän asutus pysäkkien ympäristössä ole tietenkään homogeeninen. Olisi siis pakko verrata kartan kanssa pysäkki pysäkiltä kuinka monta asukasta on vaikka 0 - 50 m, 50 - 100 m jne. päässä ja kuinka monta matkustajaa liikennetutkimuksessa on kultakin etäisyydeltä pysäkille tullut.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kun kaupunki kehittyy tiheämmin asutuksi ja kaupunkiseutu kasvaa, liikennekin lisääntyy. Se merkitsee autoilun ja muun kadulla kulkevalle liikenteen hidastumista.


Käytännössähän tätä tapahtuu monessa paikassa. Tosin en toistaiseksi ole kuullut muuta mekanismia omilla kaistoillaan kulkevan pintajoukkoliikenteen hidastumiselle liikenteen ruuhkautuessa, kuin risteysten tukkoon ajamisen. Tämä taas olisi vältettävissä liikennevalojen ajoitusten säädöllä. Se että ainakaan Helsingissä ei nykyään tehdä tätä, johtuu käsitykseni mukaan kolmesta seikasta: 

A) Resurssien ja mahdollisesti sopivien työkalujenkin puutteesta. Esimerkiksi liikennevalojen yhteenkytkennän suunnitteluun tarkoitetusta YKaavio-ohjelmasta puuttuu toistaiseksi toiminto, jolla joukkoliikennevälineen laskennallista kulkua pystyisi yhteenkytkentäkaaviossa havainnollistamaan viivalla.
B) Yleisestä varovaisuudesta olla tekemättä sellaisia toimenpiteitä, jotka alentaisivat autoliikenteen maksimikapasiteettia pääväylillä. Kuitenkin näillä toimenpiteillä voitaisiin usein samalla parantaa jalankulkijoiden asemaa ja tarjota risteävälle ja mahdollisesti kääntyvällekin liikenteelle enemmän vihreää.
C) Jos pääväylillä pääsuunnan vihreää aikaa lyhennetään, niin on olemassa riski, että lyhyellä tähtäimellä tästä kärsisi myös autoliikenteen kanssa samoja kaistoja käyttävä bussiliikenne. Jos bussiliikennettä on se maksimi noin 20 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa ja se kulkee vastaavasti kuten raitioliikenne omilla kaistoilla kadun keskellä, niin ei sekään silloin tästä kärsi. HSL nimittäin luultavasti nostaisi metelin, jos bussiliikenteen sujuvuuteen puututaan pitkällä tikullakaan. Ymmärtämättä kuitenkaan, että pidemmällä tähtäimellä paras ratkaisu olisi siirtää joukkoliikennettä raiteille näillä ruuhkaisilla kaduilla.

C-kohdassa konkreettisena esimerkkinä olisi Mannerheimintiellä vihreän aallon rajoittaminen Mannerheimintien suunnassa lähtökohtaisesti samanpituiseksi kuin se on pullonkaulakohdassa eli Reijolankadun-Nordenskiöldinkadun risteyksissä ja vihreän aallon hidastamista 30-35 km/h (rajoitus 40 km/h). Toimivuus pitäisi tietysti alustavasti varmistaa simuloinneilla ja korjata tarvittaessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli lyttäät tutkimuksen tutustumatta edes siihen, vaikka siitä löytyy helposti tietoa netistä?


Kävin raportin läpi kun se julkaistiin, mutta ei kyse ole siitä. BEST on tehty metodisesti väärin, jotta sillä saataisiin tuloksia, joita väitetään saadun. Siihen riittää kaksi tietoa, jotka selviävät raporttia lukematta: vain 5 kaupunkia ja kyselytutkimus, ei käyttäytymistutkimus.




> Koska itse juuri kerroit, että käyttäytymistutkimuksellakaan ei saada selville yleistä kävelyn hyväksyttävyyttä, voi BEST:n kaltainen kyselytutkimus antaa arvokasta lisätietoa. Tässä tapauksessahan ei suoraan ole kysytty kävelyn hyväksyttävyydestä, vaan on kyselty haastateltavilta kokonaisarvosanaa joukkoliikenteelle ja sitten taustatiedoiksi kysytty kävelymatkaa lähimmälle joukkoliikennepysäkille ja vuorotarjontaa sieltä.


BEST on asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus, ei tutkimus, joka kertoo millään tavalla siitä, missä joukkoliikenne on parhaiten järjestetty. Toivoisin, että ainakin HSL:ssä tämä ymmärrettäisiin ja BESTistä tiedotettaisin oikein. Niin kauan kun HSL ei asiaa ymmärrä tai halua ymmärtää ja tiedottaa väärin, tulen asiasta huomauttamaan.

Asiakastyytyväisyystutkimukset ovat myös tärkeitä tutkimuksia ja hyvä, että niitä tehdään ja hyvä, että myös verrataan asiakastyytyväisyyttä eri kaupunkien kesken. Siinäkin asiassa kuitenkin 5 kaupungin otanta satojen kaupunkien joukosta on auttamattomasti tilastollisesti merkityksetön. Eli tutkimus ja sen tulokset eivät ole valideja edes asiakastyytyväisyystutkimuksena.

Sen voi sanoa, että näistä viidestä kaupungista Helsingissä asiakastyytyväisyys on paras, mutta se ei kerro mitään siitä, missä on Euroopan paras asiakastyytyväisyys. Hyvä olisi tiedotuksessa muistaa, että kun Praha oli mukana BESTissä, asiakastyytyväisyys olikin siellä parempi kuin Helsingissä. Se, että Praha on jäänyt tutkimuksesta pois ei merkitse sitä, että Helsingin asiakastyytyväisyys olisi muuttunut paremmaksi kuin Prahassa.




> Minä en keksi, millä muulla alueella kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla tehty tutkimus kuvaisi paremmin Länsimetroon liittyvää käyttäytymistä.


Länsimetroon liittyvää käyttäytymistä ei vielä kuvaa mikään tutkimus, koska kukaan ei ole voinut käyttäytyä länsimetron kanssa kun sitä ei voi vielä käyttää. Sitten jos länsimetro saadaan joskus käyttöön, tulee olemaan hyvin vaikeata arvioida metroa suhteessa nykyisiin suoriin busseihin. Tämä tulee johtumaan siitä, että samaan aikaan muutetaan tariffeja niin, että muutos suosii Espoosta Helsinkiin suuntautuvaa joukkoliikennettä. Mitenkään ei saada erotetuksi tariffimuutoksen ja kulkumuotomuutoksen vaikutusta.

Ja olen täysin varma, että metrofanit tulevat vakuuttamaan, miten metro lisäsi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka todennäköisimmin lisäys johtuu tariffimuutoksesta. Todennäköisimmin sanon siksi, että HSL:n liikennemallin perusteella metromuutos tulee vähentämään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä mutta tariffimuutos tulee lisäämään sitä voimakkaasti. Näitähän laskettiin muutama vuosi sitten, ja jos oikein muistan, tariffimuutos lisäsi liikennemallissa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä kaupunginrajan yli kolmanneksella.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tukholmastako mallia? Täällä siitä ei kyllä pahemmin hyötyä ole. Liikennemäärät sen kuin kasvavat kasvamistaan. Vai onko parempaa esimerkkiä? Liikennettä ei rajoita mikään muu niin hyvin kuin betoniporsaat. Kyllä autoilijoita voi rahaa nyhtää, mutta sen voi tehdä muullakin tavoin kuin tietullein, vaikkapa parkkimaksujen ja polttoaineveron korotuksila. Ja miksi edes pitää rakentaa sellaista joukkoliikennettä, joka myöhemmin vaatii erillistä autoilun rajoittamista? Miksei tehdä joukkoliikenteestä niin houkuttelevaa, ettei "pakkoautoilijat" (niitäkin on) kärsi paikallisista tiemaksuista.


Eiköhän Tukholman liikennemäärien kasvu johdu siitä että asukaslukukin on kasvanut. Ja maksuahan voi aina korottaa jos tehoa ei löydy. Suomen hallitus aikoo esittää satelliittivalvontaan perustuvaa kilometriveroa autoille. Yhtenä sen ominaisuuksista olisi eri maksuvyöhykkeiden hyödyntäminen. Jos se toteutuu olisi tärkeä että samalla järjestelmällä voisi rahastaa erikseen Helsingin seudulla ruuhka-aikaan ajosta joiden tulot tulisivat HSL:lle eikä valtiolle.

Ne järjestelmät jotka nimenomaan vaativat autoilun rajoittamista ovat nykyisenkaltainen bussi ja raitiotiejärjestelmä joka käyttää samoja katuja kuin autot, ei metro, ja pysäköinnin rajoittaminen ei ole myöskään ratkaisu koska itsepäiset autoilijat kiertävät samaa korttelia jopa 10 kertaa kunnes vapaa paikka löytyy, ja sellainen käytös  lisää ruuhkia. 

Polttoaineveron lisäämisen ongelma on siinä että vaikka Suomessa on jo ennestään Euroopan kallein bensa, niin diesel on halpaa koska ammattiliikenne, myös bussit ovat  riippuvaisia halvan dieselin saatavuudesta, mutta samalla autoilijat pääsevät siivellä hyötymään siitä. Toinen vaara on sähköautojen ja ladattavien hybridien yleistyminen joka mahdollistaisi autoilun kaupunkiolosuhteissa ilman bensaa tai dieseliä.

Jos jotenkin voi  kiteyttää sen että miten vähättelevää ulkopaikkakuntalaisten suhtautuminen Helsingin liikenneongelmiin on, voi lainata (keskustan) kansanedustaja ja  iskelmälaulaja Mikko Alatalon ihmettelyä taannoin Iltalehdessä  kun hän matkalla Tampereelta Helsinkiin joutui odottamaan jokaisessa liikennevalossa Ruskeasuolta Eduskuntatalolle, että onko Helsingin liikennesuunnittelijoiden pakko olla niin jesuiittamaisia ettei autoille voi järjestää vihreää aaltoa, ja että onko Helsingin liikennesuunnittelijoilla ajokorttia ollenkaan? Ehdotan että Mikko Alatalon mielenrauhaksi järjestetään hänen ja muiden keskustapuolueen kansanedustajien autoihin samat liikennevaloetuus-laitteet kuin raitiovaunuilla, ja oikeus ajaa ratikkakaistoja pitkin, niin Keskustan liikennepoliittinen neuvotteluryhmä voi keräämiensä kokemusten perusteella suunnitella Helsingin auto- ja joukkoliikenteen uudestaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Kävin raportin läpi kun se julkaistiin, mutta ei kyse ole siitä. BEST on tehty metodisesti väärin, jotta sillä saataisiin tuloksia, joita väitetään saadun. Siihen riittää kaksi tietoa, jotka selviävät raporttia lukematta: vain 5 kaupunkia ja kyselytutkimus, ei käyttäytymistutkimus.


Kannattaa siis lukea raportti uudelleen, kun kerran kyselit kysymyksiä, joihin raportista löytyy vastaus.

Aika outoa väittää, että matkustajien käyttäytymistä pääkaupunkiseudulla ei voitaisi mitata pääkaupunkiseudulla tehdyllä tutkimuksella. Samalla logiikalla Suomen presidentivaaligallupitkin pitäisi tehdä monessa maassa ihan riippumatta siitä, onko vastaajilla äänioikeutta Suomessa vai ei.

Itse aiemmassa viestissä kirjoitit pitkästi, mitä ongelmia käyttäytymistutkimukseen liittyy. Siksi sopiva kyselytutkimus täydentää hyvin käyttäytymistutkimuksilla saatua tietoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja olen täysin varma, että metrofanit tulevat vakuuttamaan, miten metro lisäsi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka todennäköisimmin lisäys johtuu tariffimuutoksesta. Todennäköisimmin sanon siksi, että HSL:n liikennemallin perusteella metromuutos tulee vähentämään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä mutta tariffimuutos tulee lisäämään sitä voimakkaasti. Näitähän laskettiin muutama vuosi sitten, ja jos oikein muistan, tariffimuutos lisäsi liikennemallissa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä kaupunginrajan yli kolmanneksella.


Olen ihmetellyt että miksi ei tariffeja (siis vyöhykerajoja) voisi muuttaa jo nyt eikä vasta v 2017. On ollut tiedossa jo vuosikymmenet että joukkoliikennematkat alle 10 km päässä Helsingin keskustasta olevista Espoon kohteista ovat liian kalliit ja vyöhykerajan ylityksen aina tuplatessa hinnan, liikutaan mielummin  autoilla Länsi-Helsingin ja itä-Espoon kaupunginosien välillä. Uskoisin että Helsingin keskustaan eikä varsinkaan sen itäpuolelle suuntautuvilla matkoilla ei länsimetro ainakaan vähennä joukkoliikennematkoja, johtuen siitä että keskusta ei vedä enempää autoja kuin nyt mutta osa saattaa alkaa käyttää autoaan päästääkseen metroasemalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ne järjestelmät jotka nimenomaan vaativat autoilun rajoittamista ovat nykyisenkaltainen bussi ja raitiotiejärjestelmä joka käyttää samoja katuja kuin autot, ei metro, ja pysäköinnin rajoittaminen ei ole myöskään ratkaisu koska itsepäiset autoilijat kiertävät samaa korttelia jopa 10 kertaa kunnes vapaa paikka löytyy, ja sellainen käytös  lisää ruuhkia.


Siis katutason joukkoliikenne ei vaadi autoilun rajoittamista, vaan vähentää autoilun rajoittamisen tarvetta. Maanalainen tai ilmassa kulkeva metrojärjestelmä ei ole tässä asiassa mitenkään katutason joukkoliikennettä parempi, koska metroa ei voi eikä missään ole onnistuttukaan rakentamaan niin, että ei tarvittaisi maantasoista joukkoliikennettä.

Ihanteellisessa tilanteessa joukkoliikenne tarjoaa niin hyvää palvelua, ettei kukaan halua vapaaehtoisesti käyttää autoa. Silloin kaupungissa kulkee vain sellaista autoliikennettä, jota ei voi korvata muilla keinoin. Toinen ääritilanne on, että ei järjestetä joukkoliikennettä ollenkaan uskoen, että se on kuitenkin huonompi palvelu kuin autoilu. Autoilua haittaavia busseja ja raitiovaunuja ei siis ole, mutta liikenne seisoo, koska katuverkon kapasiteetti ei riitä kaikkeen ihmisten liikkumiseen autoa käyttäen. Kumpikohan mahtaa olla parempi tilanne nimenomaan autoilijoiden kannalta?




> Jos jotenkin voi  kiteyttää sen että miten vähättelevää ulkopaikkakuntalaisten suhtautuminen Helsingin liikenneongelmiin on,...


Ei tarvitse mennä merta edemmäksi kalaan. Alatalon tavoin ajattelevia autopuoluelaisia löytyy ihan Helsingistäkin yllin kyllin. Ja he kuuluvat pääasiassa muihin puolueisiin kuin Keskustaan, koska Keskustalla ei ole täällä kannattajia kuin nimeksi. Liikennetekniikan ymmärtämättömyyttä löytyy myös niistä, jotka pitävät itseään tavalla tai toisella asioihin perehtyneinä, jopa joukkoliikenteen kannattajina. Jos palataan ketjun aiheeseen, niin näyttää varsin vahvasti siltä, että esim. valtaosa metron ja sen laajentamisen kannattajista perustaa käsityksensä vahvaan tietämättömyyteen ja ymmärtämättömyyteen. Aivan samoihin luuloihin, joilla autopuolue ajaa omaa asiaansa.




> Kannattaa siis lukea raportti uudelleen, kun kerran kyselit kysymyksiä, joihin raportista löytyy vastaus.


En nyt tunnista kysymystäni, johon BEST-raportissa on vastaus. BEST ei ole kattava liikkumiskäyttäytymistutkimus vaan suppea asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus. Se selviää tavaamatta raporttia läpikotaisin, eikä minulla ole tässä mitään kysyttävää, kun tiedän sen jo. Eikä BEST-tutkimus selvitä sitä, miten kaukaa kävellään pysäkille eikä erityisesti sitä, mikä on metron (yleisesti tai sellaisena kuin metro Helsingissä ymmärretään) hyväksyttävä kävelyetäisyys.




> Aika outoa väittää, että matkustajien käyttäytymistä pääkaupunkiseudulla ei voitaisi mitata pääkaupunkiseudulla tehdyllä tutkimuksella.


Minähän en ole väittänyt niin, päin vastoin. Mainitsin jo seudulla tehtävän liikkumistottumustutkimuksen (viimeisimmästä on julkaistu vasta tulosten tiivistelmä), jonka aineistosta on mahdollista saada todellisia toteutuneita kävelymatkoja. Aineiston tulkinnassa on vaikeutensa, joihin Ville O. Turunen viittasi. Mutta aineiston perusteella on sentään ollut mahdollista määritellä edes jonkinlaiset parametrit seudun liikennemalliin.

Voin kyllä kysyä, miksi tätä hyväksyttävän kävelyetäisyyden asiaa ei ole selvitetty, kun tieto on kuitenkin mm. liikennesuunnittelun ja kaavoituksen kannalta merkittävä asia. Esimerkiksi Myllypurosta, Kontulasta tai Vuosaaresta olisi saatavilla tietoa kävelymatkan hyväksyttävyydestä. Kaikissahan on tarjolla liityntäbussiliikennettä suunnilleen samalla vuorovälillä kuin mitä metro ajaa. Jos liityntäbussimatkan sijasta kävellään runsaasti suoraan metroasemalle, olisi se osoitus siitä, että metrolle suostutaan kävelemään pidemmältä kuin bussille.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> En nyt tunnista kysymystäni, johon BEST-raportissa on vastaus. BEST ei ole kattava liikkumiskäyttäytymistutkimus vaan suppea asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus. Se selviää tavaamatta raporttia läpikotaisin, eikä minulla ole tässä mitään kysyttävää, kun tiedän sen jo. Eikä BEST-tutkimus selvitä sitä, miten kaukaa kävellään pysäkille eikä erityisesti sitä, mikä on metron (yleisesti tai sellaisena kuin metro Helsingissä ymmärretään) hyväksyttävä kävelyetäisyys.


Kirjoitit esim. "En tunne, minkälaisia kysymyksiä BEST:issä on esitetty ja miten niitä tulkittu." Kysymykset löytyvät sieltä raportista. Ja kuitenkin kysymyksiä edes tietämättä väität, mitä kaikkea tutkimus ei selvitä.




> Minähän en ole väittänyt niin, päin vastoin.


Hienoa, olemmekin siis samaa mieltä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis katutason joukkoliikenne ei vaadi autoilun rajoittamista, vaan vähentää autoilun rajoittamisen tarvetta. Maanalainen tai ilmassa kulkeva metrojärjestelmä ei ole tässä asiassa mitenkään katutason joukkoliikennettä parempi, koska metroa ei voi eikä missään ole onnistuttukaan rakentamaan niin, että ei tarvittaisi maantasoista joukkoliikennettä.


On se parempi kun se on nopeampi. Se ohittaa aina ruuhkat ja se on monelle ihmiselle tärkeä kriteeri kun valitaan joukkoliikenteen ja auton välillä. 




> Ihanteellisessa tilanteessa joukkoliikenne tarjoaa niin hyvää palvelua, ettei kukaan halua vapaaehtoisesti käyttää autoa. Silloin kaupungissa kulkee vain sellaista autoliikennettä, jota ei voi korvata muilla keinoin. Toinen ääritilanne on, että ei järjestetä joukkoliikennettä ollenkaan uskoen, että se on kuitenkin huonompi palvelu kuin autoilu. Autoilua haittaavia busseja ja raitiovaunuja ei siis ole, mutta liikenne seisoo, koska katuverkon kapasiteetti ei riitä kaikkeen ihmisten liikkumiseen autoa käyttäen. Kumpikohan mahtaa olla parempi tilanne nimenomaan autoilijoiden kannalta?


Ihanteelliseen tilanteeseen on hyvin vaikea päästä kaupungissa joka on rakennettu kuten Helsinki, keskustan  kadut ovat liian  kapeat nielemään kaikkea liikennettä autoja ja busseja mukaanlukien , ja se sijaitsee vesistöjen ympäröimänä kolmelta suunnalta. Ainoa seikka joka vähän auttaa metrokriiittisiä tässä on että keskusta on hyvin pieni suurkaupungiksi, n 3 kertaa 5 km ja asukkaita ja työpaikkoja on reilusti vähemmän kuin ympäröivissä autoilun aikakautena rakennetuissa  esikaupungeissa jotka levittäytyvät ympäri Uuttamaata. Eli valinta on tehtävä sen välillä halutaanko että kaupungin keskusta kehittyy ja sinne syntyy lisää työpaikkoja ja asuntoja esim sen laitamille ns kaupunkibulevardeja pitkin, jolloin on varmistettava että liikennekin sujuu ruuhkitta, ja mahdollisesti otettava järeämmät keinot käyttöön, vai että se ei kasva vaan annetaan jopa pienentyä niin että seudulle muuttavia uusia asukkaita pakotetaan käytännössä vain naapur,ikuntiin ja kehyskuntiin ja että työpaikat ja muut toiminnot hajaantuvat hyvin laajalle alueelle jossa kaikkien on vain liikuttava autoilla koska nopeaa  raideliikennettä  on aina liian kallista rakentaa lisää harvaan asuttuun metsälähiöympäristöön tiiviimpään kaupunkiin verrattuna.

 Eli tehtävä valinta annetanko asutuksen levitä niin  että lopulta pitää rakentaa lisää metroa esim Kirkkonummelle ja Sipooseen ja haaroitetaanko rantarata Histaan ja Vihtiin ja Kehärata Nurmijärvelle, ja että ne olisivat valmiit vasta n 100 vuoden päästä? Vai aloitetanko seuraavaksi keskustan ruuhkia helpottavan pohjois-eteläsuunnan metron tai Pisaran rakentaminen? Mikä siis on parempi, että asutus levittäytyy kauas  ja asukkaat tulee entistä riippuvaisemmaksi autoista, niin että kaskustaan ei pääse ollenkaan ruuhkien takia, vai että keskustan sisääntuloreitit joukkoliikenteelle laitetaan eri tasoon kulkemaan autoliikenteen kanssa että joukkoliikenteestä tulee todella kilpailukykyinen autojen kanssa, asui sitten keskustassa tai sen ulkopuolella. 

On tietysti kolmas vaihtoehto. Sellaiset valvontapisteet joita eräässä toisessa kaupungissa aikoinaan tunnettiin mm  Checkpoit Charlie nimellä, jotka päästivät läpi vain hyvin pienen osan liikenteestä eri kaupunginosien välillä, niin ettei päässyt turhia ruuhkia syntymään ja kaupunginosien annettiin jopa kehittyä omin ehdoin niiden asukkaiden riemuksi. Tosin sellaiset viritykset olivat mahdollisia vain eräiden suurvaltojen intresseistä johtuen jotka sitten rahoittivat kyseisen kaupungin asukkaiden elämää. Pitäisikö koko homma miettiä uudestaan niin että Helsinki esim julistautuisi   Venäjän Federaatioon kuuluvaksi kuvernementiksi ja Espoo USA:n osavaltioksi ja muu pääkaupunkiseutu ja muu Suomi jatkakoot ilman niitä?

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:21 ----------




> Kirjoitit esim. "En tunne, minkälaisia kysymyksiä BEST:issä on esitetty ja miten niitä tulkittu." Kysymykset löytyvät sieltä raportista. Ja kuitenkin kysymyksiä edes tietämättä väität, mitä kaikkea tutkimus ei selvitä.
> .


Tässä keskustelussa maallikon jolla ei ole pääsyä kaikkiin tutkimuksiin on vaikea vastata ammattilaisen väitteisiin. Toivottavasti linkki tähän BEST loppuraporttiin julkaistaan niin että muutkin pääsevät lukemaan siitä muun kuin tiivistelmän. 



> Jos palataan ketjun aiheeseen, niin näyttää varsin vahvasti siltä, että esim. valtaosa metron ja sen laajentamisen kannattajista perustaa käsityksensä vahvaan tietämättömyyteen ja ymmärtämättömyyteen. Aivan samoihin luuloihin, joilla autopuolue ajaa omaa asiaansa.


Tuntuu siltä että maallikon mielipiteille (en tarkoita itseäni vaan esim nimim Petteriä) ei anneta kovin paljon arvoa vaikka maallikot jotka täällä säännöllisesti kirjoittavat kuluttavat joukkoliikenteen penkkejä työ ja asiointimatkoilaan  yli 90% sesti, muuten emme täällä kirjoittaisi ellemme halua  osallistua joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Emme ole myöskään anna itsemme autopuolueen vedätettäviksi, sen verran elämänkokemusta on tullut hankittua. Toki monella meistä voi olla muita perheenjäseniä joille autolla liikkumien on välttämättömämpää kuin itsellemme. Elämä kun on yhtä ihanteiden ja tosiasioden välistä sovittelua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Rainer puhuu kuin Helsingin keskusta olisi ainoa kiintopiste pääkaupunkiseudulla, ja kaikki olisivat koko ajan matkalla sinne tai sieltä pois. Näin ajateltiin 70-luvulla, josta myös metroideologia on kotoisin. Ei keskusta ole aikoihin ollut mikään kasvun pääkohde. Kasvu keskittyy jatkossakin muualle, koska Helsingin niemi on lähes täyteen rakennettu. Myös työpaikoista yhä suurempi osa sijaitsee muualla. Vain säteittäistä ja raskasta joukkoliikennettä korostava linja on menneisyyden ratkaisu, jolla yritetään epätoivoisesti hoitaa myös tulevaisuuden liikkumistarpeita.

----------


## petteri

> Rainer puhuu kuin Helsingin keskusta olisi ainoa kiintopiste pääkaupunkiseudulla, ja kaikki olisivat koko ajan matkalla sinne tai sieltä pois. Näin ajateltiin 70-luvulla, josta myös metroideologia on kotoisin. Ei keskusta ole aikoihin ollut mikään kasvun pääkohde. Kasvu keskittyy jatkossakin muualle, koska Helsingin niemi on lähes täyteen rakennettu. Myös työpaikoista yhä suurempi osa sijaitsee muualla. Vain säteittäistä ja raskasta joukkoliikennettä korostava linja on menneisyyden ratkaisu, jolla yritetään epätoivoisesti hoitaa myös tulevaisuuden liikkumistarpeita.


Toki Helsingin seudulla on myös muita kiintopisteitä kuin Helsingin keskusta. Kuitenkin keskustaan on nykyään ylivoimainen joukkoliikenneverkko ja joukkoliikennekysyntä. Monilla reiteillä kuitenkin tarvitsee vaihtaa ja Helsingin keskusta on siihen usein paras paikka, varsinkin sen jälkeen kun Länsimetron lisäksi on rakennettu Pisara-rata.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuitenkin keskustaan on nykyään ylivoimainen joukkoliikenneverkko ja joukkoliikennekysyntä.


Kysynnästä en tiedä, mutta tarjontaa taitaa olla reilusti liikaa. Jos (mutta kun ei) poikittaisliikenneprojekteja joskus toteutettaisiin, voisi käsitys hieman muuttua. Jokainenhan sen tietää, että Helsingin keskustaan syötetään, ja että moni ihan oikeasti joutuu tahtomattaan kulkemaan ruuhkaisemman keskustan kautta, koska muuta reittiä ei yksinkertaisesti ole. Se todennäköisesti pidentää monen päivittäistä työmatkaa, ei ehkä merkittävästi, vaan vain muutaman minuutin, mutta kuitenkin tarpeeksi, että auton valitseminen tuntuu paremmalta vaihtoehdolta. Tämä myös yksipuolistaa kaupunkia, koko metropolialuetta, kun ei synny luonnostaan uusia keskustoja, joka taas aiheutta sen, että jokainen uusi alue on mahdollisimman lähiömäinen. Miksi kukaan haluaisi rakentaa kaupunkia paikkaan, jossa ei ole minkäänlaista mahdollisuutta myös joukkoliikenteen solmukohtaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kirjoitit esim. "En tunne, minkälaisia kysymyksiä BEST:issä on esitetty ja miten niitä tulkittu." Kysymykset löytyvät sieltä raportista. Ja kuitenkin kysymyksiä edes tietämättä väität, mitä kaikkea tutkimus ei selvitä.


Selvä, en kiistä kirjoittaneeni noin. Kaikkea kun ei muista edes parin vuoden takaa. Niinpä kaivoin vuoden 2011 BEST-raportin sekä suomeksi (HSL:n sivuilta) että englanniksi (best2005.net-sivuilta). En kuitenkaan löydä kummastakaan runkobussiselvityksessä esitettyä kuvaa 10 ja siihen liittyvää kysymyssettiä ja tuloksien selvitystä. Joten jos olen pari vuotta sitten noita raportteja lukenut, ei ole ihme, etten tuollaista asiaa niistä muista.

Voinet ystävällisesti linkata raportin, josta runkobussiselvityksen kuva 10 on peräisin. Runkobussiselvityksessä ei ole lähdeluetteloa, jonka perusteella dokumentti löytyisi.

Mutta edelleen korostan, on eri asia saada vastauksia kysymykseen mitä mieltä olet jostakin kuin saada vastauksia kysymykseen mitä teit jonkin asian kanssa.




> On se parempi kun se on nopeampi. Se ohittaa aina ruuhkat ja se on monelle ihmiselle tärkeä kriteeri kun valitaan joukkoliikenteen ja auton välillä.


Pintaliikenne ei ole sen hitaampaa kuin tunneliliikenne, ellei tunneliliikenteellä ole olennaisesti pidempi pysäkkiväli ja samalla heikompi saavutettavuus. Kuten tavallisesti on, koska tunneleiden ja erityisesti niiden asemien rakentaminen on kallista. Pitkä asemaväli pidentää matka-aikaa, koska se pidentää kävelymatkoja. Ja silloin, kun kävelymatkat käyvät liian pitkiksi, järjestetään liityntäliikennettä, joka on  kuinka ollakaan  pintaliikennettä.

Tunneleihin uskottiin vielä 1970-luvulla, kunnes niitä oli tehty tarpeeksi, jotta ymmärrettiin, että eivät ne auta, ainoastaan maksavat. 1980-luvulta lähtien joukkoliikennettä on kehitetty nimenomaan maantasossa. Ja hyvin yksinkertaisella periaatteella: joukkoliikenteen liikenne-etuudella. Kun kerran liikenne-etuuden avulla samaan linjanopeuteen päästään maan pinnalla kuin maan alla, miksi maksaa maan alle menemisestä ja kiusata ihmisiä tasonvaihdolla.




> Ihanteelliseen tilanteeseen on hyvin vaikea päästä kaupungissa joka on rakennettu kuten Helsinki, keskustan  kadut ovat liian  kapeat nielemään kaikkea liikennettä autoja ja busseja mukaanlukien , ja se sijaitsee vesistöjen ympäröimänä kolmelta suunnalta.


Kaikki kaupungit on rakennettu kuten Helsinki: niissä on umpikortteleita ja niiden välissä katuja, jotka ovat useinmiten 2-kaistaisia, mitattuna autoilun termeillä. Ihanteelliseen tilanteeseen on päästy vaikka kuinka monessa ihan samanlaisessa kortteleista ja kaduista rakentuvassa kaupungissa kuin Helsinki, kun on otettu oikea asenne: autoilu on tehoton ja marginaalinen liikennemuoto, jolle ei ole tilaa kaupungissa. Siten katutila käytetään ensisijaisesti tehokkaimpiin liikennemuotoihin, jalankululle ja joukkoliikenteelle. Henkilöautot tulevat viimeisenä.

Helsinki poikkeaa monista muista kaupungeista vain asenteellisesti. Meillä autoilu on käytännössä edelleen ykkössijalla, jolle järjestetään ensimmäiseksi tilaa niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Siksi täällä on ruuhkia, autoilla odottelua punaisissa valoissa, pysäköintipaikoista pulaa jne. Joukkoliikennettä ei kehitetä, kun uskotaan puoli vuosisataa vanhoihin ajatuksiin tunneleista, joihin ei kuitenkaan ole rahaa.




> Mikä siis on parempi, että asutus levittäytyy kauas  ja asukkaat tulee entistä riippuvaisemmaksi autoista, niin että kaskustaan ei pääse ollenkaan ruuhkien takia, vai että keskustan sisääntuloreitit joukkoliikenteelle laitetaan eri tasoon kulkemaan autoliikenteen kanssa että joukkoliikenteestä tulee todella kilpailukykyinen autojen kanssa, asui sitten keskustassa tai sen ulkopuolella.


Helsinki on levinnyt hajaniseksi lähiörykelmäksi juuri siksi, että liikennejärjestelmässä on suosittu nopeutta eikä saavutettavuutta. Ja autosta on tullut hallitseva henkilöliikenteen muoto, koska nimenomaan hajanisessa pitkien etäisyyksien rakenteessa mikään joukkoliikenne ei kykene kilpailemaan moottoritieverkon kanssa. Kaupungissa moottoriteiverkolle ja autoille ei ole tilaa, mutta lähiövyöhykkeellä on.




> Tuntuu siltä että maallikon mielipiteille (en tarkoita itseäni vaan esim nimim Petteriä) ei anneta kovin paljon arvoa vaikka maallikot jotka täällä säännöllisesti kirjoittavat kuluttavat joukkoliikenteen penkkejä työ ja asiointimatkoilaan  yli 90% sesti, muuten emme täällä kirjoittaisi ellemme halua  osallistua joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen.


Menisitkö sairastuneena mieluummin maallikon kuin lääkärin luokse, koska maallikko on lääkäripalveluiden käyttäjä? Veisitkö autosi korjattavaksi mieluummin ammattitaitoiselle autoasentajalle vai maallikolle, joka osaa ajaa autoa ja on siten auton käyttäjä? Ei minkään laitteen tai palvelun käyttäminen pätevöitä suunnittelijaksi tai tuottajaksi, ja se koskee jopa joukkoliikennettä. Käyttäjän mielipiteet ja palaute ovat tärkeitä, mutta ne eivät millään tavalla korvaa osaamista, joka suunnittelussa ja tuotannossa tarvitaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pintaliikenne ei ole sen hitaampaa kuin tunneliliikenne, ellei tunneliliikenteellä ole olennaisesti pidempi pysäkkiväli ja samalla heikompi saavutettavuus. Kuten tavallisesti on, koska tunneleiden ja erityisesti niiden asemien rakentaminen on kallista. Pitkä asemaväli pidentää matka-aikaa, koska se pidentää kävelymatkoja. Ja silloin, kun kävelymatkat käyvät liian pitkiksi, järjestetään liityntäliikennettä, joka on  kuinka ollakaan  pintaliikennettä.
> 
> Tunneleihin uskottiin vielä 1970-luvulla, kunnes niitä oli tehty tarpeeksi, jotta ymmärrettiin, että eivät ne auta, ainoastaan maksavat. 1980-luvulta lähtien joukkoliikennettä on kehitetty nimenomaan maantasossa. Ja hyvin yksinkertaisella periaatteella: joukkoliikenteen liikenne-etuudella. Kun kerran liikenne-etuuden avulla samaan linjanopeuteen päästään maan pinnalla kuin maan alla, miksi maksaa maan alle menemisestä ja kiusata ihmisiä tasonvaihdolla.


Todellisessa kaupunkiympäristössä katutasossa ilman eristystä kulkeva liikenne on aina hitaampaa kuin tunneliliikenne tai muu omaan tasoonsa eristetty liikenne. Mitä tiheämmässä kaupungissa ollaan, sitä hitaampaa katuliikenne on suhteessa tunneloituun tai eristettyyn liikenteeseen. Sama ilmiö on havaittavissa joka puolella maailmaa. 

Toki nykyistä Helsingin raitioliikennettä merkittävästi sujuvampia ratkaisuja voidaan rakentaa katutasossakin, jos autot, bussit, jalankulku ja muu kevyt liikenne pririsoidaan paljon raitioliikenteen alapuolelle ja samalla vaikeutetaan voimakkaasti kaikkea muuta liikennettä kuin raitiovaunuja. 

Siitä huolimatta unelma, että liikennevalo-etuuksilla pystytään saavuttamaan sama linjanopeus samalla pysäkkivälillä ei voi toteutua todellisessa joukkoliikenteessä. Nykyistä sujuvampia ratkaisuja voidaan toteuttaa raitioliikenteellä katutasossa, mutta eristetyn tasoisten ratkaisujen toteuttaminen ei ole käytännössä mahdollista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:03 ----------




> Kaikki kaupungit on rakennettu kuten Helsinki: niissä on umpikortteleita ja niiden välissä katuja, jotka ovat useinmiten 2-kaistaisia, mitattuna autoilun termeillä. Ihanteelliseen tilanteeseen on päästy vaikka kuinka monessa ihan samanlaisessa kortteleista ja kaduista rakentuvassa kaupungissa kuin Helsinki, kun on otettu oikea asenne: autoilu on tehoton ja marginaalinen liikennemuoto, jolle ei ole tilaa kaupungissa. Siten katutila käytetään ensisijaisesti tehokkaimpiin liikennemuotoihin, jalankululle ja joukkoliikenteelle. Henkilöautot tulevat viimeisenä.
> 
> Helsinki poikkeaa monista muista kaupungeista vain asenteellisesti. Meillä autoilu on käytännössä edelleen ykkössijalla, jolle järjestetään ensimmäiseksi tilaa niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Siksi täällä on ruuhkia, autoilla odottelua punaisissa valoissa, pysäköintipaikoista pulaa jne. Joukkoliikennettä ei kehitetä, kun uskotaan puoli vuosisataa vanhoihin ajatuksiin tunneleista, joihin ei kuitenkaan ole rahaa.


Minusta Helsinki poikkeaa monista muista suurista kaupungeista asennetasolla nimenomaan positiivisesti. Se johtuu siitä, että autoilu ei koskaan ole saanut ykkössijaa liikenteen prioriteeteissa

Jos verrataan Helsinkiä pariin naapurimaan kaupunkiin, Tukholmassa autoistumishuumassa rakennettiin keskustaankin aika massiivinen autoliikenneverkko, myös purkamalla laajoja keskusta-alueita paremmin autoiluun soveltuvan tieverkon alta. Samalla myös katuratikkaliikenne lopetettiin ja pintaliikenne päätettiin hoitaa busseilla, joka sekin vapautti lisää tilaa muulle liikenteelle. Toki aikojen kuluessa Tukholmaan on rakennettu maailman tiheimpiin kuuluva eristetty tunnelbana ja pendeltåg-verkko, joka on pitänyt joukkoliikenteen suosion korkealla muuhun Länsi-Eurooppaan verrattuna.

Toinen esimerkki löytyy Göteborgissa, aika lailla pienemmästä autoteollisuuskaupungista, joka ei enää nykyään oikein ole samassa kokoluokassa Helsingin seudun kanssa, mutta vielä 1950-70-luvulla kaupunkiseutujen koot olivat aika lähellä toisiaan.

Göteborgissa valittiin toisenlainen, sujuvan auto- ja raitioliikenteen linja. Siellä rakennettiin keskustan ympärille massiivinen Smith-Polvistyylinen moottoriväyläverkko, leveitä pääkatuja ja vapautettiin moottoriteillä tilaa myös raitioliikenteelle, lopputulos ei joukkoliikenteen käytön kannalta ole järin mairitteleva, vaikka raitioliikenteelle onkin saatu selvästi Helsinkiä paremmat etuudet.

Helsinki valitsi toisin, keskustan alueelle ei koskaan rakennettu Smith-Polvistyyppistä moottorikatuverkkoa ja katuraitioliikenne säilytettiin ja valittiin monipuolisen liikenteen linja. Tämä valinta on yhdessä metro- ja kaupunkiratapanostusten osittautunut varsin menestyksekkääksi ja sekä joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus että tyytyväisyys joukkoliikenteeseen on korkea. Ongelmiakin toki on, koska keskustassa on niin vähän tilaa ja paljon liikennettä katuratikat ovat aika hitaita, samoin esikaupunkialueen liikenne perustuu liian suurelta osin bussiliikenteeseen.

Heikkouksista huolimatta Helsinki erottuu minusta monessa mielessä edukseen, autoilu ei ole kaupungissa koskaan päässyt dominoimaan asemaan ja vaikka raskasraideverkossa on yhä puutteita kaupunkilaisten rakastamat raitiovaunut keräävät kantakaupungissa korkeita matkustajamääriä. Samaan aikaan vaikka keskustassa onkin autoruuhkia, monipuolinen liikkuminen eri liikkumismuodoilla on hyvin mahdollista, vaikka toki joukkoliikenteelle on annettu paljon etuuksia ja kaupunkitilaa kuten pitääkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer puhuu kuin Helsingin keskusta olisi ainoa kiintopiste pääkaupunkiseudulla, ja kaikki olisivat koko ajan matkalla sinne tai sieltä pois. Näin ajateltiin 70-luvulla, josta myös metroideologia on kotoisin. Ei keskusta ole aikoihin ollut mikään kasvun pääkohde. Kasvu keskittyy jatkossakin muualle, koska Helsingin niemi on lähes täyteen rakennettu. Myös työpaikoista yhä suurempi osa sijaitsee muualla. Vain säteittäistä ja raskasta joukkoliikennettä korostava linja on menneisyyden ratkaisu, jolla yritetään epätoivoisesti hoitaa myös tulevaisuuden liikkumistarpeita.


Näin on tilanne nyt, mutta jatkossa pitää valita kehitetäänkö keskustaa olenkaan enää. Nythän toki rakennetaan länsisatamaan ja kalasatamaan, ja seuraavana kohteena on keski-Pasila, mutta annetaanko muun keskustan näivettyä kun liikenne sinne ei vedä? 




> Helsinki on levinnyt hajaniseksi lähiörykelmäksi juuri siksi, että liikennejärjestelmässä on suosittu nopeutta eikä saavutettavuutta. Ja autosta on tullut hallitseva henkilöliikenteen muoto, koska nimenomaan hajanisessa pitkien etäisyyksien rakenteessa mikään joukkoliikenne ei kykene kilpailemaan moottoritieverkon kanssa. Kaupungissa moottoriteiverkolle ja autoille ei ole tilaa, mutta lähiävyöhykkeellä on.


Suur-Helsinki rakennettin hajanaiseksi siksi että 1950 luvulta alkaen kun kaupunki alkoi tosissaan kasvaa, oli lähiöasuminen muotia. Kantakaupungissa oli epäterveellistä asua ja siksi sitä ei laajennettu ollenkaan. Osittain myös elementtirakentamistekniikan takia ja maanomistusolojen takia oli edullisempaa keskittää uudistuotanto kaupungin ulkopuolelle jossa rakennusliikkeet rakensivat kokonaisia lähiöitä kerralla valmiiksi. Tätä harratettiin toki myös muualla kuin Suomessa. 

Keskikaupungilla asuminen tuli uudelleen muotiin 1980-luvulla mutta vain rajoitettujen piirien osalta ja siksi kantakaupunkia on laajennettu vain pieninä paloina, mutta nyt olisi tahtotila laajentaa enemmän. Silti lapsiperheiden enemmistö haluaa asua yhä lähiöissä ja mieluiten pientaloissa, osittain siksi että lapsiperheille sopivia asuntoja ei keskikaupungilla löydy tarpeeksi. Vaikka korjausliikkeitä tehtäisiin niin se kestää pari vuosikymmentä ennenkuin päästään ihannetilanteeseen että autoilu vähenisi kantakaupungissa niin että joukkoliikenteen ts raitiovaunujen ja bussien kulku helpottuisi, ellei autoliikennettä rajoiteta tietullein. Yksi keino tietenkin olisi rakentaa satelliittikantakaupunginosia mutta jotta ne houkuttelisivat, olisi niiden oltava metro tai muun nopean raideliikenteen varrella, kuten Vuosaari, Matinkylä, Leppävaara ja myös Kruunuvuorenranta. aika näyttää tuleeko niistä yhtä suosittuja kuin parhaimmat 1960-luvun lähiöistä tai vanhoista puutarhaesikaupungeista. 




> Menisitkö sairastuneena mieluummin maallikon kuin lääkärin luokse, koska maallikko on lääkäripalveluiden käyttäjä? Veisitkö autosi korjattavaksi mieluummin ammattitaitoiselle autoasentajalle vai maallikolle, joka osaa ajaa autoa ja on siten auton käyttäjä? Ei minkään laitteen tai palvelun käyttäminen pätevöitä suunnittelijaksi tai tuottajaksi, ja se koskee jopa joukkoliikennettä. Käyttäjän mielipiteet ja palaute ovat tärkeitä, mutta ne eivät millään tavalla korvaa osaamista, joka suunnittelussa ja tuotannossa tarvitaan.


Nythän ei ole kyse siitä että minä tai joku olisi sairas tai kaupunki vaatisi akuuttia toimenpiteitä ja että vain ammattilainen voisi auttaa. Liikennesuunnittelu on osa yhdyskuntasuunittelua ja valintojen välillä tasapainoilua, ja niistä valinnoista päättävät paljon politikot ja myös maallikot. Tällä fooruumilla on paljon joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisia. On liikennesuunnittelijoita kuten nimim kuukanko ja late, mutta heiltä ei tipu niin paljon tietoa kuin ehkä voisi, koska heillä on luultavasti salassapitovelvollisuus työnantajaansa kohtaan, mutta osassa heidän puheenvuorojaan on käynyt ilmi ettei liikennevaloetuuksien järjestäminen joukkoliiikennettä suosiviksi ole niin helppoa kuin miltä se kuulostaa. Heitä ei ehnkä myöskään kiinnosta politikointi. 

Sitten täälä on linja-auto, raitiovaunu ja muita kuljettajia tai operatiivisia henkilöitä kuten nimim vristo jotka kertovat enemmän käytännön kokemuksistaan, mitkä ovat ne pahimmat pullonkaulat, ja sitten on lautakunnissa tai HKL:n johtoelimissä luottamustehtäviä  hoitavia kirjoittajia jotka ovat käytännössä aloittanet maallikkoina ja joiden näkemys on osittain poliittisesti sidottu, sekä tieteen alalla kunnostautuneita kuten sinä joita eivät sido mitkään vaitiolovelvollisuudet tai politiikka, mutta näkemykset ovat jotenkin polarisoituneet vaikka tieteenharjoittajan pitäisi nähdä asiat laajempina. 

Me maallikkokirjoittajat pidämme ääntä täällä siksi että tämä foorumi ei jäisi pelkästään ammatilaisten hiekkalaatikoksi, poimimme tietoa ja jaamme sitä myös eteenpäin muissa foorumeissa. Ilman täältä hankittua tietoa en olisi esim n 5 vuotta sitten uskaltanut julkisesti aktivoitua vastustamaan erästä  Espooseen mootoritien varteen suunniteltua hypermarketkompleksia. En minä vaatimalla vaadi nopeasti metroa tai vastaavaa mutta en myöskään tyrmää niitä mutta että jätetään asioita tekemättä on jotenkin tyypillistä suomalaisessa urbaanissa suunnittelussa. Siksi ehkä suomalaiset suosivat maalaisasumista ja autoilua koska voi itse päättää milloin tekee jotain, ei tarvitse odottaa että joku muu tekee. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Voinet ystävällisesti linkata raportin, josta runkobussiselvityksen kuva 10 on peräisin.


Siinä itse runkobussiselvityksessähän se kuva on. En tiedä, onko se lainattu jostakin muusta raportista, vai julkaistu ensimmäistä kertaa tuossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinä itse runkobussiselvityksessähän se kuva on. En tiedä, onko se lainattu jostakin muusta raportista, vai julkaistu ensimmäistä kertaa tuossa.


Juu, on siinä, näen kyllä. Ja lähteeksi mainitaan BEST-tutkimus 2011. Kirjoitit, että BEST-raporteista löytyvät esitetyt kysymykset. Niin löytyvät, mutta eivät runkobussiraporttiin lainatun kuvan kysymykset. Rukobussiraportin kuvaa edeltävä kappale kertoo suunnilleen, mitä kysyttiin. Mutta se ei ole sama asia kuin mitä kysyttiin ja mitä saatiin kysymyksiin vastauksiksi.

Eikä tämä ole saivartelua, vaan asioiden selvittämistä. Olisin ihan oikeasti kiinnostunut siitä, onko BEST:in yhteydessä ehkä sattumalta saatu jollain lailla selvitetyksi edes viidestä kaupungista kävelyn hyväksyttävyyttä. Jos olisi, se olisi minusta hyvä ja tärkeä tieto. Mutta salatut lähteet ovat arvottomia sekä käyttökelvottomia, koska tietoja ja tiedoista tehtyä tulkintaa ei voi tarkistaa. Tarkistamisen mahdollisuus, tiedon jäljitettävyys sekä tutkimus- ja koetilanteiden toistettavuus ovat totuuden tae. Tieteessä ei ole auktoriteettia, jonka sana on tosi silloinkin, kun se on vale.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:04 ----------




> Todellisessa kaupunkiympäristössä katutasossa ilman eristystä kulkeva liikenne on aina hitaampaa kuin tunneliliikenne tai muu omaan tasoonsa eristetty liikenne. Mitä tiheämmässä kaupungissa ollaan, sitä hitaampaa katuliikenne on suhteessa tunneloituun tai eristettyyn liikenteeseen. Sama ilmiö on havaittavissa joka puolella maailmaa.


Tässä monasti aiemmin toistamassasi väitteessä olet edelleen väärässä, minkä voi osoittaa sekä teoreettisesti laskemalla että käytännössä. Kuten on tehty aiemminkin tällä foorumilla.

Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä. Pintaliikenteen palvelukyky samalla pysäkkivälillä kuin eritasoisella liikenteellä on kuitenkin eritasoista parempi, koska pysäkkien saavutettavuus on aina eritasoratkaisuja parempi. Siten matkustajalle pintaliikenne on nopeampaa kuin eritasoinen joukkoliikenne.

Jos puhut autoilun puolesta, siellä tunnelit ja eritasot nopeuttavat autoilua, koska ne vähentävät autojen pysähtymisiä risteyksissä. Autothan eivät pysähdy pysäkeillä, kuten joukkoliikenne, mikä on tässä asiassa ratkaiseva autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välinen ero. Mutta kaupungeissa autoilu ei tunneleista huolimatta ole sen nopeampaa kuin joukkoliikenne, jos matkakohde on itse kaupungissa. Joukkoliikennetunneleiden tapaan autotunneleilla on sama ongelma, kehno saavutettavuus. Katuristeyksiä on jokaisen korttelin nurkalla, tunneleiden suuaukkoja vain siellä täällä. Ne kun eivät mahdu niin tiheään kuin katuristeykset. Ja jos tunneli on jatkuvaa kaistojen sekoittumisaluetta, liikenne tunnelissa ei ole nopeata.




> Toki nykyistä Helsingin raitioliikennettä merkittävästi sujuvampia ratkaisuja voidaan rakentaa katutasossakin, jos autot, bussit, jalankulku ja muu kevyt liikenne pririsoidaan paljon raitioliikenteen alapuolelle ja samalla vaikeutetaan voimakkaasti kaikkea muuta liikennettä kuin raitiovaunuja.


Hienoa, siis myönnät itsekin sen, mitä edellä joukkoliikenteen nopeudesta kirjoitin!

Liikenne-etuus tarkoittaa juuri sitä, että eri liikennemuotojen toimintaa ja tilankäyttöä katutilassa priorisoidaan. Priorisointi on nykyaikaisen kaupunkiliikennesuunnittelun peruslähtökohta, jonka ymmärtää jokainen, joka ymmärtää liikennesuunnittelun ylipäätään.

Eri liikennemuotojen priorisointi on vain liikennejärjestelmän toiminnan optimointia palvelukyvyn ja kapasiteetin maksimoimiseksi. Ja toisin kuin maallikot ja erityisesti fundamentalistiset autoilijat (  :Wink:  ) ymmärtävät, optimointi on myös autoilun eduksi.

Jopa Helsingissä optimoidaan autoilua rajoittamalla autojen määrää kantakaupungissa. Autoilijat kehuvatkin usein, että esim. itä-länsisuuntainen autoilu kaupungin läpi on sujuvampaa kuin madella Kehä 1:n ruuhkissa. Tietämättään siis autoilijat kehuvat sitä, että autoilua rajoitetaan. Sillä autoilija ei näe eikä käsitä autoilun rajoittamista, mutta rajoittamisesta aiheutuvan autoliikenteen sujumisen jokainen autoilija kokee.




> Siitä huolimatta unelma, että liikennevalo-etuuksilla pystytään saavuttamaan sama linjanopeus samalla pysäkkivälillä ei voi toteutua todellisessa joukkoliikenteessä. Nykyistä sujuvampia ratkaisuja voidaan toteuttaa raitioliikenteellä katutasossa, mutta eristetyn tasoisten ratkaisujen toteuttaminen ei ole käytännössä mahdollista.


Tämä on tavallista helsinkiläistä virheellistä ajattelua, luulemista ja asennetta. Että sitä, mikä on mahdollista ja mitä tehdään muualla, ei voi tehdä täällä. Sen sijaan sellaista, jota ei ole käytännössä missään muualla, voidaan lähteä toteuttamaan täällä.

Onneksi ne, jotka tietävät ja ovat perillä joukkoliikennesuunnittelun nykyaikaisista hyvistä käytännöistä tietävät, miten asiat ovat ja mitä täälläkin voitaisiin tehdä.




> Minusta Helsinki poikkeaa monista muista suurista kaupungeista asennetasolla nimenomaan positiivisesti. Se johtuu siitä, että autoilu ei koskaan ole saanut ykkössijaa liikenteen prioriteeteissa


Totta, maailmassa on monia kaupunkeja, joissa suositaan autoilua vielä enemmän kuin Helsingissä. Tällaisia kaupunkeja ovat mm. Pietari ja Moskova tuosta suhteellisen läheltä. Moni muukin entisen itäblokin kaupunki kärsii samoista asioista. Myöskin ns. kasvavien talouksien kaupungit, joissa yhteiskunta ja hallinto eivät vielä ole kehittyneet, perustuvat vahvaan autoilun suosioon. Yhteistä näille kaikille on eritasoinen liikenteellinen kaaos.

Mutta eihän meidän tietenkään Helsingissä tule ottaa mallia sellaisista kaupungeista, jotka ovat meistä jäljessä liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisessä. Tosin muutaman vuoden kulutta ehkä on syytä ottaa mallia monista noistakin kaupungeista, kun ne menevät kehityksessä Helsingin ohitse.




> Jos verrataan Helsinkiä pariin naapurimaan kaupunkiin, Tukholmassa autoistumishuumassa rakennettiin keskustaankin aika massiivinen autoliikenneverkko, myös purkamalla laajoja keskusta-alueita paremmin autoiluun soveltuvan tieverkon alta. Samalla myös katuratikkaliikenne lopetettiin ja pintaliikenne päätettiin hoitaa busseilla, joka sekin vapautti lisää tilaa muulle liikenteelle.


Et varmaankaan tarkoita, että pitäisi ottaa mallia 1950-luvun ratkaisuista? Niistä yritettiin ottaa mallia Helsigissä 1960-luvulla, mutta onneksi Helsingillä ei ollut rahaa kaikkiin hullutuksiin. Valitettavasti kaupungin kasvu lähiöihin toteutettiin 1950-luvun periaattein.

Siinä asiassa edellä kuitenkin erehdyt, että raitiovaunujen vaihtaminen busseihin vapautti tilaa muulle liikenteelle Tukholmassa. Tietenkin raitiovaunuja pienemmät bussit vievät enemmän katukapasiteettia kuin raitiovaunut, kun busseja tarvitaan enemmän. Sen sijaan ratikoiden muuttaminen tunnelbanaksi kyllä vapautti tilaa autoilulle, mikä metrorakentamisen tavoite 1950-luvulla olikin. Kuten oli myös Helsingissä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Siinä itse runkobussiselvityksessähän se kuva on. En tiedä, onko se lainattu jostakin muusta raportista, vai julkaistu ensimmäistä kertaa tuossa.


Valitettavasti HSL:n tuottamien selvitysten kredibiliteetti ei ainakaan minun silmissäni ole kovin korkea, sen verran sieltä on ihan maallikkonakin tullut korjattua perustavanlaatuisia virheitä. Siksi minustakin olisi hyvä nyt selvittää, onko tuo kuva tosiaan otettu sieltä BEST-tutkimuksesta vai onko se päätynyt rappariin jotenkin aivan muuten.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Todellisessa kaupunkiympäristössä katutasossa ilman eristystä kulkeva liikenne on aina hitaampaa kuin tunneliliikenne tai muu omaan tasoonsa eristetty liikenne. Mitä tiheämmässä kaupungissa ollaan, sitä hitaampaa katuliikenne on suhteessa tunneloituun tai eristettyyn liikenteeseen. Sama ilmiö on havaittavissa joka puolella maailmaa. 
> 
> 
> Tässä monasti aiemmin toistamassasi väitteessä olet edelleen väärässä, minkä voi osoittaa sekä teoreettisesti laskemalla että käytännössä. Kuten on tehty aiemminkin tällä foorumilla.


Tälläkin foorumilla on esitetty erilaisia laskelmia ja väitteitä raitiovaunujen nopeudesta liikennevaloetuuksilla ja teoria, että liikennevaloetuuksilla voidaan saavuttaa sama nopeus kuin eristyksellä.

Tuon teorian toteutettavuutta todellisemmin joukkoliikenteessä ei ole kuitenkaan pystytty todentamaan, vaan joka puolella maailmaa katutasossa ilman eristystä kulkeva liikenne on hitaampaa kuin tunneliliikenne tai muu omaan tasoonsa eristetty liikenne. Kuinka paljon hitaampi riippuu, muun muassa muun liikenteen tiheydestä, katutason toteutuksen hyvyydestä sekä siitä kuinka paljon katuverkon muun liikenteen toimivuutta ollaan valmiita heikentämään raitioliikenteen hyväksi. 

Siitä on olemassa havaintoja, että erilaisissa todellisissa kaupunkiympäristön käyttötilanteissa raitioliikenne katutasossa saavuttaa 60-85 % eristetyn joukkoliikenteen linjanopeudesta samalla pysäkkivälillä. Hyvässä pikaraitiotietyyppisissä katuratkaisuissa ollaan maailmalla usein jossain 75-85 % välissä, silloin kun ympäristö sopii hyvin pikaraitioliikenteelle. 

Jos vielä on kovin vaikeaa ymmärtää, miksi saman nopeuden teoria ei käytännössä toteuduja miksi katutason raitioliikenne on hitaampaa kuin eristetty liikenne, voi pienenä ajatusharjoituksena käsitellä Helsingin metroa välillä Kalasatama - Ruoholahti ja suunnitella pikaraitiolinjan sekä liikennöintikonseptin, jolla tuo väli sujuu yhdeksässä minuutissa viidellä välipysähdyksellä nykyistä reittiä pitkin. 

Kalasatama - Ruoholahti on tarkoituksella valittu ääriesimerkki, jossa kaikki mahdolliset vaikeudet hidastavat katuliikennettä tunneliin verrattuna. Esimerkiksi suuri muun katuliikenteen määrä sekä raitiovaunujen, bussien että autojen osalta, valtava linjareitin yli kävelijöiden määrä, todellinen katuverkko, joka on osin kapea, mutkitteleva ja mäkinen eikä mahdollista yhtä sujuvaa liikennettä kuin sekä liikenneturvallisuus ja fysiikan lait, jotka hidastavat raitioverkon huippunopeudet todella paljon tunneliliikennettä matalammiksi jo tuolla 900 metrin pysäkkivälillä. Samanlaisia tekijöitä on olemassa aina kun rakennetaan ratikkaa katutasoon, toki vaikeuksien aste vaihtelee, mutta hidastavia tekijöitä on aina eikä niitä voida kokonaan poistaa.

Tuo kuvaamasi "saman nopeuden teoria" on ihan mielenkiintoinen teoria. Kuitenkin kun ratkaisuja toteutetaan käytäntöön, huomataan heti, ettei tuo teoria toteudu todellisessa kaupungissa ja joukkoliikenteessä, vaan katuratkaisujen nopeus jää aina tunneloitujen tai muuten eristettyjen ratkaisujen alapuolelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo kuvaamasi "saman nopeuden teoria" on ihan mielenkiintoinen teoria. Kuitenkin kun ratkaisuja toteutetaan käytäntöön, huomataan heti, ettei tuo teoria toteudu todellisessa kaupungissa ja joukkoliikenteessä, vaan katuratkaisujen nopeus jää aina tunneloitujen tai muuten eristettyjen ratkaisujen alapuolelle.


"Saman nopeuden teorian" esittäminen täällä on Anterolta vähän vaarallista, mutta ehkä tarkoin harkittua provosointiakin. Sehän on selvä, että jos Helsingin metron ja ratikan konseptilla edetään, niin eihän se sama nopeus mitenkään toteudu. Jotta asian ymmärtäisi, täytyy nimittäin tuntea muutakin kuin oma pieni pääkaupunkimme.

Antero mainitsi pysäkkivälin. Se onkin tässä avaintekijä  tietysti. Jos nimittäin muita pysähtymisen tai hidastamisen syitä ei ole, niin pysäkkivälihän sen nopeuden määrää. Maailmalla on muutama sellainen metrojärjestelmä ja niissä sellaisia linjaosuuksia, joilla pysäkkiväli on tiheä, jopa vain 400-500 metriä. Tällaisia ovat yleensä kaikkein vanhimmat metrolinjat esimerkiksi Madridissa ja New Yorkissa. Jos vertaa tällaisen linjan tällaista osuutta (tyypillisesti näitä vanhimpia linjoja on jo kauan sitten jatkettu harvemmalla pysäkkivälillä kauas esikaupunkeihin) nykyaikaiseen ranskalaistyyppiseen raitiotiehen, joka on toteutettu priorisoimalla ratikkaa erittäin voimakkaasti ja suurin piirtein samalla pysäkkivälillä, niin kappas, kyllä ne keskinopeudet samassa suuruusluokassa ovat.

Oikeastaan kiistanalaiseksi jää vain se, ollaanko Helsingissä valmiita sellaisiin toimenpiteisiin, joissa ratikoille tai ainakin jollekin yksittäiselle ratikkaväylälle luotaisiin tällaiset voimakkaasti priorisoidut toimintaedellytykset. Toistaiseksi kukaan ei ole yrittänyt  juhlapuheita lukuun ottamatta. Me emme siis itse asiassa tiedä, miltä näyttäisi Mannerheimintie, jossa ratikoiden keskinopeus Lasipalatsin ja Ruskeasuon välillä on yli 25 km/h. Sellaista suunnitelmaa ei kukaan ole uskaltanut tehdä.

Jos esimerkiksi otetaan ketjun otsikon hanke, niin sanomattakin lie selvää, että päivitetty Tramwest, siis se, jossa sukelletaan Porkkalankadun alussa tunneliin kohti keskustaa, tarjoaisi ovelta ovelle nopeammat matkat kuin mihin Espoon metro tulee kykenemään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Siitä on olemassa havaintoja, että erilaisissa todellisissa kaupunkiympäristön käyttötilanteissa raitioliikenne katutasossa saavuttaa 60-85 % eristetyn joukkoliikenteen linjanopeudesta samalla pysäkkivälillä. Hyvässä pikaraitiotietyyppisissä katuratkaisuissa ollaan maailmalla usein jossain 75-85 % välissä, silloin kun ympäristö sopii hyvin pikaraitioliikenteelle. 
> 
> Jos vielä on kovin vaikeaa ymmärtää, miksi saman nopeuden teoria ei käytännössä toteuduja miksi katutason raitioliikenne on hitaampaa kuin eristetty liikenne, voi pienenä ajatusharjoituksena käsitellä Helsingin metroa välillä Kalasatama - Ruoholahti ja suunnitella pikaraitiolinjan sekä liikennöintikonseptin, jolla tuo väli sujuu yhdeksässä minuutissa viidellä välipysähdyksellä nykyistä reittiä pitkin. 
> 
> Kalasatama - Ruoholahti on tarkoituksella valittu ääriesimerkki, jossa kaikki mahdolliset vaikeudet hidastavat katuliikennettä tunneliin verrattuna. Esimerkiksi suuri muun katuliikenteen määrä sekä raitiovaunujen, bussien että autojen osalta, valtava linjareitin yli kävelijöiden määrä, todellinen katuverkko, joka on osin kapea, mutkitteleva ja mäkinen eikä mahdollista yhtä sujuvaa liikennettä kuin sekä liikenneturvallisuus ja fysiikan lait, jotka hidastavat raitioverkon huippunopeudet todella paljon tunneliliikennettä matalammiksi jo tuolla 900 metrin pysäkkivälillä.


Nyt pitää ymmärtää muutama asia:

1) Tärkein kysymys on se, että puhutaanko pysäkkien välisestä matkanopeudesta vai matka-ajasta jostain satunnaisesta lähtöpaikasta satunnaiseen määränpäähän. Tyypillisesti tunnelimetrossa kulunee tasonvaihtoihin 1-2 min molemmissa päissä ja harvempi asemaväli joko pidentää kävelymatkoja tai vaihtoehtoisesti pakottaa liityntäliikenteen käyttöön siihen liittyvinen odotuksineen ja epävarmuuksineen. Kun nämä huomioidaan, niin jos täyseristetyn metron ja pintaliikenteessä kulkevan ratikan matka-aikaero jää 2-3 minuuttiin, niin minusta voidaan perustellusti kysyä, että kannattaako tuohon 2-3 minuuttiin uhrata 10 x määrä rahaa. Vai käyttää se muuten alueen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen, esim. poikittaisliikenteen nostamiseen raiteille.

2) Minun nähdäkseni Antero Alku on kyllä tällä forumillakin tehnyt selväksi sen, että saavutettavien matkanopeuksien ja liikennöintiolosuhteiden välillä on yhteys. Eli keskustassa ei ratikallakaan päästä samoihin matka-nopeuksiin kuin esikaupunkialueilla.

3) Juuri edellä mainitun takia on turha vertailla metron ja ratikan pysäkiltä pysäkille toteutuvia matkanopeuksia ratikalle mahdollisimman haasteellisessa ympäristössä, missä ei maankäytön tiheyden takia ole edes tarvetta mahdollisimman suurelle matkanopeudelle. Tämä pitää tosin sisällään oletuksen, että keskustaan tuleva ja korkeintaan keskustan taaimmaiselle laidalle esikaupungista tulevat matka ovat tärkeämpiä kuin esikaupunkialueelta toiselle keskustan läpi kulkevat matkat.

4) Olen huomannut, että sekä maallikoilla, että raitioliikenteeseen syystä tai toisesta suhtautuvilla on taipumusta Ceteris Paribus -ajatteluun, eli kaikkien nykyjärjestelyjen ajatellaan säilyvän muuttumattomina. Kyllähän tuolle Kalasatama-Ruoholahti -välille saisi toteutettua hyvinkin sujuvan raitioliikenteen, mutta nykyisillä Rautatientorille ja Kampin Espoon terminaaliin ajavan bussiliikenteen määrällä tehtävä on erittäin haasteellinen. Samoin reitillä Simonkatu-Annankatu-Kansakoulunkatu voisi hieman hillitä henkilöautojen määrää. Länsimetron myötä tilanne parantunee aika paljon, kun Länsiväylälle ja Lauttasaareen (pl. linjan 20 seuraaja) ajavat bussilinjat poistunevat.

Nuo ilmoittamasi prosenttiluvut kuulostavat mielestäni oikean suuruisilta ainakin jos tarkastellaan keskinopeuksia pysäkiltä pysäkille ja huomioidaan raitioliikenteen metroon verrattuna tiheämpi, luokkaa 600 vs. 1200 m oleva pysäkkiväli. Onko sinulla sattumalta taulukkoa koostettuna siitä, että mihin nuo arviot perustuvat?

----------


## hylje

Jos ratikkaa ajaa metroradalla, se on yhtä nopea kuin metro. Mutta aina ei tarvita metrorataa, jos matkustajia riittää ilmankin. Ja haastavista kohdista voidaan hidastella läpi muuallakin. Voidaan optimoida saavutettua hyötyä rakentamisen kuluihin, ja rakentaa nopea metrorata sinne missä on vähän matkustajia ja helppo maasto, ja välittömästi siirtyä keskustarataan kun matkustajia on paljon ja katuympäristö haastava. Ja sitten vaihtaa takaisin metrorataan kun katuympäristö helpottuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tälläkin foorumilla on esitetty erilaisia laskelmia ja väitteitä raitiovaunujen nopeudesta liikennevaloetuuksilla ja teoria, että liikennevaloetuuksilla voidaan saavuttaa sama nopeus kuin eristyksellä.
> 
> Tuon teorian toteutettavuutta todellisemmin joukkoliikenteessä ei ole kuitenkaan pystytty todentamaan, vaan joka puolella maailmaa katutasossa ilman eristystä kulkeva liikenne on hitaampaa kuin tunneliliikenne tai muu omaan tasoonsa eristetty liikenne.


Laskelmia ja esimerkkejä voi esittää vastakin ja uudelleen, mutta kun et ole kyennyt osoittamaan niitä vääriksi ennenkään, onko ne tarpeen toistaa? Kertaan nyt kuitenkin sivuuttamasi ydinasian: joukkoliikenteen linjanopeus riippuu ensisijassa pysäkkivälistä.

On aivan selvä, että jos vertaat kilometrin pysäkkiväleillä toimivia metroratoja puolen kilometrin pysäkkiväleillä toimiviin pintaratoihin, niin tietenkin linjanopeudet pinnalla ovat alemmat. Koska pysäkkiväli on lyhyempi! Tunneliradoilla pysäkkivälit ovat pidempiä  ja saavutettavuus huonompi  koska asemat ovat kalliita ja siksi niitä tehdään harvakseen. Siten et voi tehdä mitään päätelmiä suoraan olemassa olevista ratkaisuista, jotka eivät ole samanlaisia.

Toteutuksen tehokkuutta ja onnistumista voi verrata vain analysoimalla sitä, miten lähellä teoreettista käytössä olevan pysäkkivälin linjanopeutta käytännön toteutukset toimivat. Ja kas, täysillä liikenne-etuuksilla toimivat järjestelmät toimivatkin juuri niin suurella linjanopeudella kuin pitääkin. Kyse siis ei ole teoriasta, kuten väität, vaan käytännön toteutuksesta. Niistä samoista hyvistä käytännöistä, joita voi noudattaa myös Helsingissä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Laskelmia ja esimerkkejä voi esittää vastakin ja uudelleen, mutta kun et ole kyennyt osoittamaan niitä vääriksi ennenkään, onko ne tarpeen toistaa? Kertaan nyt kuitenkin sivuuttamasi ydinasian: joukkoliikenteen linjanopeus riippuu ensisijassa pysäkkivälistä.


Joukkoliikenteen linjanopeus riippuu katutasossa muistakin asioista kuin pysäkkivälistä silloin kuin toimitaan vilkkaan muun liikenteen joukossa ja tiheässä kaupungissa.




> On aivan selvä, että jos vertaat kilometrin pysäkkiväleillä toimivia metroratoja puolen kilometrin pysäkkiväleillä toimiviin pintaratoihin, niin tietenkin linjanopeudet pinnalla ovat alemmat. Koska pysäkkiväli on lyhyempi! Tunneliradoilla pysäkkivälit ovat pidempiä  ja saavutettavuus huonompi  koska asemat ovat kalliita ja siksi niitä tehdään harvakseen. Siten et voi tehdä mitään päätelmiä suoraan olemassa olevista ratkaisuista, jotka eivät ole samanlaisia.


Kyse on saman pysäkkivälin yhteyksien vertailusta, ei eri pysäkkivälin. Silloinkin katutasossa toimivat yhteydet ovat merkittävästi hitaampia kuin eristetyt ja tunneloidut kun ollaan vilkkaassa kaupunkiympäristössä-




> Toteutuksen tehokkuutta ja onnistumista voi verrata vain analysoimalla sitä, miten lähellä teoreettista käytössä olevan pysäkkivälin linjanopeutta käytännön toteutukset toimivat. Ja kas, täysillä liikenne-etuuksilla toimivat järjestelmät toimivatkin juuri niin suurella linjanopeudella kuin pitääkin. Kyse siis ei ole teoriasta, kuten väität, vaan käytännön toteutuksesta. Niistä samoista hyvistä käytännöistä, joita voi noudattaa myös Helsingissä.


Olet esittänyt "saman nopeuden teorian" raitiojoukkoliikenteen nopeudesta katutasossa ja annat jatkuvasti ymmärtää, että sitä voidaan toteuttaa myös käytännössä ja Helsingissä. Kuitenkin usein sinulta on pyydetty toimivaa esimerkkiä maailmalta "samalla nopeudella" kuin eristetyt järjestelmät toimivasta katujärjestelmästä, mutta sellaista ei ole koskaan löytynyt. Parhaat ei-eristetyt esimerkit maailmalta, joita on ollut esillä näyttävät pääsevän 75-85 % väliin verrattuna "saman nopeuden teorian" mukaisista nopeuksiin samalla pysäkkivälillä silloin kun katuolot suosivat raitioliikennttä. Osa on kuitenkin hitaampiakin.

Minusta kykenemättömyys löytää todellisen raitioliikenteen esimerkkejä osoittaa, että hyvin selkeästi että "saman nopeuden teoria" ei nykyään toteudu käytännön sovelluksissa. 75-85 % välille on kyllä hyvissä, usein aika esikaupunkimaisissa, oloissa maailmalla päästy, mutta miten hyvät kehittämismahdollisuudet sitten Helsingin kantakaupungissa sitten aidosti ovat? Esikaupungeissa on kyllä enemmänkin mahdollisuuksia saada ratikalle hyviä nopeuksia kaduillakin.

----------


## late-

> Toteutuksen tehokkuutta ja onnistumista voi verrata vain analysoimalla sitä, miten lähellä teoreettista käytössä olevan pysäkkivälin linjanopeutta käytännön toteutukset toimivat. Ja kas, täysillä liikenne-etuuksilla toimivat järjestelmät toimivatkin juuri niin suurella linjanopeudella kuin pitääkin. Kyse siis ei ole teoriasta, kuten väität, vaan käytännön toteutuksesta.


Voisitko antaa joitakin käytännön esimerkkejä? Omissa selvityksissäni en ole vielä löytänyt ainakaan montaa tapausta enkä yhtäkään ruuhkaisesta kaupunkiympäristöstä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisitko antaa joitakin käytännön esimerkkejä? Omissa selvityksissäni en ole vielä löytänyt ainakaan montaa tapausta enkä yhtäkään ruuhkaisesta kaupunkiympäristöstä.


Eipä Petterikään kerro, mistä hän laskee esittämiään numeroita, se vaan ei kiusaa ketään. Mutta näinhän tämä on meidän erikoisolosuhteissamme. Raitioteihin liittyvät asiat pitää perustella juurta jaksain ja moneen kertaan, senkin jälkeen kun selvitykset ja päätökset on jo tehty. Metroon tai busseihin tai johonkin muuhun raitioliikenteen sopiviin vaihtoehtoihin liittyviin asioihin ei tarvita kuin hatusta vedettyjä täysin perättömiä väitteitä, ja ne kelpaavat jopa eduskunnan valiokunnan mietintöön.

Toiseksi, Petteri selittää eri asiaa kuin minä. Minä sanon, että täysin liikenne-etuuksin päästään samaan linjanopeuteen yhtä hyvin maantasossa kuin eritasossa, kuten tunnelissa. Petteri selittää, ettei ruuhkaisessa katuliikenteessä päästä samaan linjanopeuteen. Ei tietenkään, jos ei ole täysiä liikenne-etuuksia, jolloin ratikka ei kulje ruuhkaisessa katuliikenteessä. Mutta typerä kinaaminenhan jatkuukin vain siten, että ei keskustella asiasta ja asiallisesti.

Olen myös todistanut esimerkillä tämän asian aiemminkin tällä foorumilla. Esimerkkinä oli silloin Mannerheimintie Helsingissä. GPS-seurannalla ratikka kulkee tuurilla jopa ilman liikenne-etuuksia jotakuinkin teoreettisella linjanopeudella Lasipalatsilta Tullinpuomille. Jos Helsingin Erityisolosuhteissa noudatettaisiin tunnettuja hyviä käytäntöjä, täysin liikenne-etuuksin jokainen ratikkavuoro voisi kulkea yhtä nopeasti. Mutta kuten alussa sanoin, ratikan kohdalla pitää asiat todistaa aina uudelleen.

Se, että sanon täysien etuuksien takaavan saman nopeuden pinnalla kuin tunnelissa, ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, että kaikissa maailman muissa ratikkakaupungeissa kuin Helsingissä asiat olisivat niin. Ei kaikkialla ole täysiä liikenne-etuuksia. Ja sielläkin, missä liikenne-etuuksia on, ne voivat olla hyvin tai huonosti järjestettyjä. Väitetäänhän Helsingin HELMI-järjestelmänkin olevan joukkoliikenteen liikenne-etuus. Onhan se jotain, kun ledi vilkkuu opastinpylväässä ja vaunu seisoo punaisissa. Mutta ei sillä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että voidaan ajaa häiriöttä pysäkiltä toiselle.

Petterin laskelmista ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta usein mitataan verkon keskinopeutta. Se vaan ei kerro oikeastaan mitään, koska raitio- ja bussiliikenteen verkoissa on aina täysin erilaisia osuuksia, joilla ei voi eikä ole tarkoituskaan olla sama linjanopeus. Kuten bussi Liisankadulla tai Länsiväylällä. Verkon keskinopeuteen vaikuttaa pääasiassa se, miten paljon siinä on esim. moottoritieosuuksia busseilla, ei se, onko keskikaupungin kaduilla etuuksia vai ei.

Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus on palvella ihmisiä heidän matkustaessaan, ei liikenneinsinöörin haaveita huippunopeuksista. Ihmisille hyvää palvelua ovat esimerkiksi kävelyalueet, joihin pääsee ratikalla suoraan kauppojen ovien eteen.

Tunnelissa voi ajaa tavaratalon tai kauppakadun alle jopa 70 km/h nopeudesta jarruttaen, jos asemaväli on 500 metriä. Se tosin ei ole kovin taloudellista eikä juuri muutenkaan hyödyllistä, edes linjanopeuden kannalta, mutta varmasti tunnelifundamentalistin mieleen. Olennaista kuitenkin on, että kauppakadulla parempaa palvelua on esimerkiksi Aleksanterinkadun tapaan 300 metrin pysäkkiväli ja jalankulkijoiden kannalta turvallinen 1520 km/h maksiminopeus. Tällä päästään 14 km/h linjanopeuteen, mutta se ei ole tärkeätä, vaan hyvä palvelu, joka saa ihmiset käyttämään ratikkaa eikä ajamaan autolla parkkiluolaan, jolla on sama saavutettavuus kuin metroasemalla. Auto ja parkkiluola voittavat kuitenkin metron, koska metron linjanopeus liityntäliikenteineen ei koskaan pärjää autolle.

Kun verrataan pintaliikennettä liikenne-etuuksin ja tunneliliikennettä, ainoaksi tunneliratkaisun eduksi jää se, ettei tunneliratkaisussa ole pakko olla jyrkkiä katuverkon mukaisia kaarteita. Tosin tästä sitten maksetaan 12 minuutta hukka-aikaa aseman ja katutason välillä kulkemiseen. Mutta ottamatta huomioon kaarteiden vaatimaa hidastamista, käytännössä päästään silti jotakuinkin samaan linjanopeuteen.

Reimsissä on 2011 avattu raitiotie, joka on tehty kaikin puolin nykyisten hyvien käytäntöjen mukaan. Mukaan lukien täydet liikenne-etuudet, jotka olivat keskeinen tekninen vaatimus jo alustavasta suunnittelusta lähtien. Reimsin kaupunkirakenteen johdosta raitiotie kulkee lähes pelkästään korttelikaupungissa. Korttelikaupungin linjanopeus on 18 km/h, laskennallinen linjanopeus on 18,4 km/h. Laskennallisessa nopeudessa ei ole otettu huomioon keskustan kävelyalueiden rajoitettua huippunopeutta, joka käytännössä selittää eron.

Nottinghamissa on vuonna 2004 avattu raitiotie, joka on myös tehty hyvien käytäntöjen mukaisesti. Siellä ei vielä ole ranskalaiseen tapaan tehtyä liikennevalo-ohjausta ja käytössä on myös sekaliikennekaistoja. Esteetön ajo perustuu reittikatujen valintaan siten, että vilkas autoliikenne ja raitiotie pidetään erillään. Korttelikaupungin linjanopeus on 18 km/h, laskennallinen linjanopeus on 18,3 km/h. Nottinghamin ratikat ajavat myös rautatielinjaa naapurikaupunkiin linjanopeudella 33 km/h. Laskennallinen linjanopeus on 34,8 km/h.

Helsingissä on Lasipalatsin ja Tullinpuomin välille 1914 avattu raitiotie, jonka liikennettä haittaavat lukuisat myöhemmin rakennetut liikennevalot ja raitiovaunun ulottuman sisäpuolelle pääsevät autot. Toteutuva linjanopeus vaihtelee välillä 1319 km/h. Pysäkkiväli on sama kuin Nottinghamissa, joten parhaimmillaan Mannerheimintiellä ylittyy laskennallinen nopeus, jos käytetään Nottinghamin lähtöarvoja. Jos käytetään Mannerheimintieltä mitattuja huippunopeuden, kiihtyvyyden ja pysäkkiajan arvoja, laskennallinen linjanopeus on 19,1 km/h.

Edellä olevat esimerkit on laskettu kaikki samalla tavalla, perustuen todelliseen rataan ja pysäkkiaikoihin, jotka ovat tarpeen toteutuvalla matkustajamäärällä. Mannerheimintien radan voisi korjata vastaamaan Reimsin ja Nottinghamin ratoja niin, ettei tarvitse hidastaa suoralle kadulle tehtyihin raiteen mutkiin tai liian lähellä raidetta oleviin autoihin. Kun pysäkkien välillä voidaan käyttää 40 km/h nopeutta nykyisen 25 km/h sijasta, Mannerheimintien linjanopeus voi olla 22 km/h.

Autojen tapaan raitiovaunut voisivat ajaa myös 60 km/h jolloin linjanopeus olisi 24 km/h. Sen parempaan ei pääse tunnelissakaan, mutta matkustajan matka-aika tunnelissa pitenee 24 minuutilla tasonvaihtojen vuoksi. Mikä tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että matkustajan linjanopeus putoaa samaan luokkaan kuin Reimsin ja Nottinghamin raitioteiden linjanopeus.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Eipä Petterikään kerro, mistä hän laskee esittämiään numeroita, se vaan ei kiusaa ketään.


Ei Petterin tarvitse mitään todistaa. Sinähän olet tunnistettava henkilö, jolla on maine ja pätevyys, Petteri sen sijaan nimimerkin takaa puskista huutelija, joka sattuu olemaan kaikesta Kuukankon kanssa samaa mieltä.




> Kun verrataan pintaliikennettä liikenne-etuuksin ja tunneliliikennettä, ainoaksi tunneliratkaisun eduksi jää se, ettei tunneliratkaisussa ole pakko olla jyrkkiä katuverkon mukaisia kaarteita. Tosin tästä sitten maksetaan 12 minuutta hukka-aikaa aseman ja katutason välillä kulkemiseen. Mutta ottamatta huomioon kaarteiden vaatimaa hidastamista, käytännössä päästään silti jotakuinkin samaan linjanopeuteen.


Ja sitten taas toisaalta ne tunneliratkaisut, jotka ovat verrannollisia raitiotiepintaratkaisun kanssa (tiheä pysäkkiväli, helpohko saavutettavuus=lähellä pintaa) ovat pääsääntöisesti vanhaa cut-and-coveria, joka seuraa katuverkkoa ja jonka junat hidastavat tiukkoihin kaarteisiin ihan pintaratikan lailla. Madridin neliakseliset metrovaunut ovat samanpituisia kuin Helsingin neliakseliset ratikat (14,5/13,5 m).

----------


## petteri

> Toiseksi, Petteri selittää eri asiaa kuin minä. Minä sanon, että täysin liikenne-etuuksin päästään samaan linjanopeuteen yhtä hyvin maantasossa kuin eritasossa, kuten tunnelissa. Petteri selittää, ettei ruuhkaisessa katuliikenteessä päästä samaan linjanopeuteen. Ei tietenkään, jos ei ole täysiä liikenne-etuuksia, jolloin ratikka ei kulje ruuhkaisessa katuliikenteessä. Mutta typerä kinaaminenhan jatkuukin vain siten, että ei keskustella asiasta ja asiallisesti.
> 
> Olen myös todistanut esimerkillä tämän asian aiemminkin tällä foorumilla. Esimerkkinä oli silloin Mannerheimintie Helsingissä. GPS-seurannalla ratikka kulkee tuurilla jopa ilman liikenne-etuuksia jotakuinkin teoreettisella linjanopeudella Lasipalatsilta Tullinpuomille. Jos Helsingin Erityisolosuhteissa noudatettaisiin tunnettuja hyviä käytäntöjä, täysin liikenne-etuuksin jokainen ratikkavuoro voisi kulkea yhtä nopeasti. Mutta kuten alussa sanoin, ratikan kohdalla pitää asiat todistaa aina uudelleen.


Hyvä olet siis tuolla perusteella sitä mieltä, että että esittämäsi "saman nopeuden teoria" voisi mielestäsi toteutua Helsingissä. Toteutuneet käytännön esimerkit muualta, edes suunnilleen samantyyppisistä oloista, lisäisivät minusta uskottavuutta, että "saman nopeuden teoria" toteutuu myös käytännössä vilkkailla alueilla, ilman korjauskertoimia.




> Reimsissä on 2011 avattu raitiotie, joka on tehty kaikin puolin nykyisten hyvien käytäntöjen mukaan. Mukaan lukien täydet liikenne-etuudet, jotka olivat keskeinen tekninen vaatimus jo alustavasta suunnittelusta lähtien. Reimsin kaupunkirakenteen johdosta raitiotie kulkee lähes pelkästään korttelikaupungissa. Korttelikaupungin linjanopeus on 18 km/h, laskennallinen linjanopeus on 18,4 km/h. Laskennallisessa nopeudessa ei ole otettu huomioon keskustan kävelyalueiden rajoitettua huippunopeutta, joka käytännössä selittää eron.


Tätäkö nyt käytät esimerkkinä?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligne_B...amway_de_Reims

Tämän linjan aikataulun mukainen linjanopeus on 19,4 km/h. 32 min/10,35 km

Järjestelmän teoreettinen linjanopeus on 520 metrin pysäkkivälillä, 20 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla, 0,9 m/s2 hidastuvuudella ja kiihtyvyydellä ja 40 km/h huippunopeudella 24,0 km/h. 

Tuo linja saavuttaa siis katutasossa 81 % noin lasketusta teoreettisesta nopeudesta, oikein hyvä tulos. Toki Reims on myös paljon Helsinkiä pienempi kaupunki ja sieltäkin löytyy keskustan läpi kulkeva moottoriväylä, joka näyttää olevan tyypillinen monille "uusille" ratikkakaupungeille. 




> Nottinghamissa on vuonna 2004 avattu raitiotie, joka on myös tehty hyvien käytäntöjen mukaisesti. Siellä ei vielä ole ranskalaiseen tapaan tehtyä liikennevalo-ohjausta ja käytössä on myös sekaliikennekaistoja. Esteetön ajo perustuu reittikatujen valintaan siten, että vilkas autoliikenne ja raitiotie pidetään erillään. Korttelikaupungin linjanopeus on 18 km/h, laskennallinen linjanopeus on 18,3 km/h.


Tästä esimerkistä kaipaisin lisätietoa, en löydä linjan kuvausta mistään.




> Nottinghamin ratikat ajavat myös rautatielinjaa naapurikaupunkiin linjanopeudella 33 km/h. Laskennallinen linjanopeus on 34,8 km/h.


Siitä lienee yksimielisyys, että eristetyllä radalla ratikka voi saavuttaa eristetyn järjestelmän nopeuden. Lisäksi on olemassa "puolieristettyjä" ratkaisuja, jotka myös saavuttavat hyviä nopeuksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvä olet siis tuolla perusteella sitä mieltä, että että esittämäsi "saman nopeuden teoria" voisi mielestäsi toteutua Helsingissä.


Olet ihan itse nimennyt oman teoriasi, jota sitten väität minun teoriakseni.




> Tätäkö nyt käytät esimerkkinä?


Kuten Nottinghamin kohdalla viestissäsi näkyy, et tiedä näistä yhtään mitään, mutta väität vain vastaan.




> Järjestelmän teoreettinen linjanopeus on 520 metrin pysäkkivälillä, 20 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla, 0,9 m/s2 hidastuvuudella ja kiihtyvyydellä ja 40 km/h huippunopeudella 24,0 km/h.


Kaikki numeroarvosi ovat vääriä, mutta hyvähän niillä on todistaa olevansa oikeassa. Näen kyllä, mistä olet keksinyt 520 metrin pysäkkivälin, mutta muut lähtöarvot lienet asettanut sen mukaan, että saat haluamasi ennalta asetettamasi tuloksen.




> Tästä esimerkistä kaipaisin lisätietoa, en löydä linjan kuvausta mistään.


Käy tutustumassa!

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kaikki numeroarvosi ovat vääriä, mutta hyvähän niillä on todistaa olevansa oikeassa. Näen kyllä, mistä olet keksinyt 520 metrin pysäkkivälin, mutta muut lähtöarvot lienet asettanut sen mukaan, että saat haluamasi ennalta asetettamasi tuloksen.


Jos tavoitteena on verrata tunneloitua ja ei-tunneloitua ratkaisua tuolla samalla välillä, mikä muu vika noissa lähtöarvoissa on kuin, että noin matala huippunopeus antaa katuratikkaa mairittelevia lopputuloksia?

Joka tapauksessa Reimsinkin pikaratikka on linjanopeudeltaan merkittävästi samalla pysäkkivälillä kulkevaa tunneloitua tai eristettyä ratkaisua hitaampi, vaikka pääseekin 75-85 % välille teoreettisesta nopeudesta koko reitillä. Ihan ydinkeskustassa se on varmaan suhteessa hitaampi kuin esikaupungeissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:07 ----------




> Olet ihan itse nimennyt oman teoriasi, jota sitten väität minun teoriakseni.


Tälläisen väitteen esitit 23.12:




> Tässä monasti aiemmin toistamassasi väitteessä olet edelleen väärässä, minkä voi osoittaa sekä teoreettisesti laskemalla että käytännössä. Kuten on tehty aiemminkin tällä foorumilla.
> 
> *Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä.* Pintaliikenteen palvelukyky samalla pysäkkivälillä kuin eritasoisella liikenteellä on kuitenkin eritasoista parempi, koska pysäkkien saavutettavuus on aina eritasoratkaisuja parempi. Siten matkustajalle pintaliikenne on nopeampaa kuin eritasoinen joukkoliikenne.


Kaikkien esimerkkien perusteella, joita esität, mukaan pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin ei ole yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä. 

Saavutettavuusetuja, joita voidaan mitata myös minuuteissa, pintaliikenteellä toki löytyy, varsinkin silloin kun kuljettavat matkat ovat aika lyhyitä.

Kuitenkin mitä pidempiä matkoja kuljetaan ja mitä ruuhkaisempaa pintaliikenne on, suhteessa sitä hitaampaa ja epäluotettavampaa katuratikkaliikenne on eristettyihin ratkaisuihin verrattuna.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jos tavoitteena on verrata tunneloitua ja ei-tunneloitua ratkaisua tuolla samalla välillä, mikä muu vika noissa lähtöarvoissa on kuin, että noin matala huippunopeus antaa katuratikkaa mairittelevia lopputuloksia?
> 
> Joka tapauksessa Reimsinkin pikaratikka on linjanopeudeltaan merkittävästi samalla pysäkkivälillä kulkevaa tunneloitua tai eristettyä ratkaisua hitaampi, vaikka pääseekin 75-85 % välille teoreettisesta nopeudesta koko reitillä. Ihan ydinkeskustassa se on varmaan suhteessa hitaampi kuin esikaupungeissa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:07 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tälläisen väitteen esitit 23.12:
> ...


Petteri & Antero:

Mitä jos pistetään riita puoliksi: Mitä paremmat olosuhteet raitioliikenteelle tehdään, niin sitä enemmän raitioliikenteen keskinopeus lähestyy teoreettista arvoaan. Myös silloin, kun raitioliikenne risteää muun liikenteen kanssa vähintään pysäkeillä. Satunnaisia häiriöitä voi toki ilmetä, mutta ilmenee niitä täyseristetyssäkin systeemissä.

Ensinnäkin tuo teoreettisen huippunopeuden tavoittelu vaatii tietysti suoraa tai hyvin loivasti kaartavaa rataa. Toisekseen se vaatii sen, etteivät mahdolliset rataosalla olevat vaihteet millään tavalla rajoita nopeutta. Kolmannekseen se vaatii sen, että katuverkon rakenne on sikäli ideaalinen, että vihreä aalto pystytään järjestämään raitioliikenteelle molempiin suuntiin ja vaunut tulevat rataosalle molemmissa suunnissa niin, että niille pystytään myös käytännössä toteuttamaan se vihreä aalto muun liikenteen aivan täydellisesti häiriintymättä. Mitä vähemmän täydellistä valo-ohjausta vaativia risteyksiä pysäkkien välillä, sitä helpompi tämä on toteuttaa. Neljänneksi laskeskelin tuossa, että kun 500 m pysäkkivälillä, 40 km/h huippunopeudella, 0,8 m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä ja 24 s pysäkkiajoilla 1 km eli 2 pysäkkivälin matka kestäisi 2 min 46 s. Jos tälle välille tulee mikä tahansa 5 s viivytys, niin keskinopeus tippuu 21,1 km/h:hon. Toisin sanoen, tuo laskennallinen keskinopeus näyttää olevan erittäin herkkä pienillekin häiriöille.

Sitten pitäisi sopia siitä, että mitä kiihdytyvyyden ja hidastuvuuden arvoja ja mitä pysäkkiaikoja laskelmissa käytetään. Näytit Petteri käyttäneen tämän aiemmin tässä ketjussa laskelmissasi arvoja hidastuvuutena 0,9 m/s^2 ja pysäkkiaikana 20 s. Muistelen jossain törmänneeni samoihin lukuihin, mutta mistä nuo ovat?

Antero näyttää keskinopeuksien suuruusluokista päätellen käyttäneen muutamissa laskelmissaan 15 sekunnin pysäkkiaikoja. Suhtaudun tuohon 15 sekuntiin suurella varauksella, mm. sen takia että TTK (TransportTechnologie-Consult Karlsruhe) ei suositellut sitä Raide-Jokeriin liittyneessä konsulttityössään. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi minun käyttämä 24 sekuntia näytti olevan oletuksena tuossa TTK:n selvityksessä.

Erästä raitiovaununkuljettajatuttavaani lainatakseni:"Pienemmille "pysäkeille" toi 15 s saattaa riittää jos niiden infra on kunnossa (saavutettavuus, laituri ei liian kapea, katos järkevän kokoinen ja järkevästi sijoitettu). Asemat tarvii melkein sen 30 s tai ehkä 40 s, jos aiotaan järjestää synkatut vaihdot kahden vaunun asemilla."

Summa summarum: Minusta ei ole suoria liikenneteknisiä tai liikenneturvallisuuteen liittyviä syitä siihen, että Anteron esittämät teoreettiset keskinopeudet eivät voisi toteutua. Käytännössä näin ei kuitenkaan tapahdu, mutta siihen luettelinkin syitä äsken.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä jos pistetään riita puoliksi: Mitä paremmat olosuhteet raitioliikenteelle tehdään, niin sitä enemmän raitioliikenteen keskinopeus lähestyy teoreettista arvoaan. Myös silloin, kun raitioliikenne risteää muun liikenteen kanssa vähintään pysäkeillä. Satunnaisia häiriöitä voi toki ilmetä, mutta ilmenee niitä täyseristetyssäkin systeemissä.


Tästä olen ihan samaa mieltä.




> Neljänneksi laskeskelin tuossa, että kun 500 m pysäkkivälillä, 40 km/h huippunopeudella, 0,8 m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä ja 24 s pysäkkiajoilla 1 km eli 2 pysäkkivälin matka kestäisi 2 min 46 s. Jos tälle välille tulee mikä tahansa 5 s viivytys, niin keskinopeus tippuu 21,1 km/h:hon. Toisin sanoen, tuo laskennallinen keskinopeus näyttää olevan erittäin herkkä pienillekin häiriöille.


Hyvä havainto, monenlaisista pienistä asioista tuo nopeusero koostuu, ei siihen ole ihmelääkettä olemassa. Lisäksi osa nykyisin käytettävistä liikennevalojen nopeutuskeinoista alkaa toimia selvästi paremmin kun vuoroväli on riittävän pitkä. Esimerkiksi Reimsissä on ruuhkassa seitsemän minuutin vuoroväli, siinä on aivan toinen pelivara kuin ratikkaruuhkaisella Mannerheimintiellä napsia liikennevalojen ohjauksesta sekuntien nopeutuksia.




> Sitten pitäisi sopia siitä, että mitä kiihdytyvyyden ja hidastuvuuden arvoja ja mitä pysäkkiaikoja laskelmissa käytetään. Näytit Petteri käyttäneen tämän aiemmin tässä ketjussa laskelmissasi arvoja hidastuvuutena 0,9 m/s^2 ja pysäkkiaikana 20 s. Muistelen jossain törmänneeni samoihin lukuihin, mutta mistä nuo ovat?


Nuo on aika tyypillisiä lukuja, kun ollaan eristetyssä liikenteessä tuolla nopeusalueella. Toki eristetyssä liikenteessä on kuitenkin vähän korkeampi huippunopeus kuin 40 km/h, vaikka pysäkkiväli olisikin aika lyhyt.

Esimerkiksi Helsingin M100 mallin metron kiihtyvyys 0-50 km/h välillä on 0,9 m/s2 luokkaa, sieltä tuo tulee. Toisaalta yleensä seisovien matkustajien kestämänä kiihtyvyyden ylärajana pidetään 1,2 m/s2 arvoa, johon monet uudet  M100:sta tehokkaammat junat ja ratikatkin pystyvät 0-80 km/h välillä,mutta  yleensä käytännön kiihtyvyys kuitenkin jää tuon alle. Tavanomainen metron pysäkkiaika on taas 20 sekunnin luokkaa. (Junilla on kyllä osassa asemista joskus ylimääräistä odotusta, mutta se on eri asia.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä.


Minusta kun Antero on nyt avannut tämän väitteen takana olevaa argumentaatiotaan, ei tätä ole kuitenkaan tullut todistettua. Antero on todistellut, kuinka raitiotiellä voidaan saavuttaa lähellä teoreettista maksimilinjanopeutta oleva linjanopeus. Jotta pintaliikenne olisi yhtä nopeaa kuin eristetty liikenne, edellyttäisi se kuitenkin myös, että pintaliikenteessä huippunopeus olisi sama. Kävelykeskustoissa se ei kuitenkaan sitä voi olla. Mannerheimintien tyylisillä leveillä pääkaduilla saattaisikin olla, ainakin lähelle sama.

Ja ennen kuin kehää kiertävä keskustelu palaa taas eristetyn liikenteen pidempiin kävelymatkoihin katutasolle, huippunopeuden vähäisiin hyötyihin lyhyillä pysäkkiväleillä tai tiiviissä maankäytössä lyhyen pysäkkivälin tuomaan säästöön kokonaismatka-ajassa, totean jo valmiiksi, että nyt en halua keskustella niistä (perusperiaatteina ne ovat minusta aivan oikeita).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta kun Antero on nyt avannut tämän väitteen takana olevaa argumentaatiotaan, ei tätä ole kuitenkaan tullut todistettua. Antero on todistellut, kuinka raitiotiellä voidaan saavuttaa lähellä teoreettista maksimilinjanopeutta oleva linjanopeus. Jotta pintaliikenne olisi yhtä nopeaa kuin eristetty liikenne, edellyttäisi se kuitenkin myös, että pintaliikenteessä huippunopeus olisi sama. Kävelykeskustoissa se ei kuitenkaan sitä voi olla. Mannerheimintien tyylisillä leveillä pääkaduilla saattaisikin olla, ainakin lähelle sama.


No ihmettelen kyllä, mitä sinulle täytyy todistuksena esittää, että se on sinun mielestäsi todistettu. Jos pitää todistaa, että tunneli voi kulkea kävelykadulla, niin sitä en todellakaan voi todistaa. Enkä muitakaan absurdeja vaatimuksia, joita ei esitä kukaan, joka ymmärtää tekniikan perusasiat.

Minä ymmärrän edellä kirjoittamasi siten, että sinun mielestäsi en ole todistanut täysin liikenne-etuuksin toimivan pintaliikenteen toimivan käytännössä sillä linjanopeudella, mikä sille on laskettavissa siten, että lasketaan esteetön kulku pysäkkien välille. Ja perustelet tämän nyt sillä, että koska kävelyalueilla huippunopeus on alhaisempi kuin kävelyalueiden ulkopuolella, kuten tunnelissa, niin väittämäni ei pidä paikkaansa enkä ole voinut sitä todistaa. Olet tässä asiassa yksinkertaisesti väärässä, koska vertaat asioita, joita ei voi verrata.

Tunneli kun nyt ei voi palvella kävelyaluetta, niin ei edes voi verrata kävelyaluetta ja tunnelia. Ihan sama asia kuin tuomita vesibussi huonommaksi kuin katubussi siksi, että vesibussi ei saavuta katubussin huippunopeutta. Ja jos joku ei tätä asiaa oivalla, niin kysehän on siitä, että katubussi ei kulje vedessä ollenkaan, eikä vesibussi kadulla, joten ei niiden nopeuksien asettaminen paremmuusjärjestykseen ole millään tavalla mielekästä.




> Nuo on aika tyypillisiä lukuja, kun ollaan eristetyssä liikenteessä tuolla nopeusalueella. Toki eristetyssä liikenteessä on kuitenkin vähän korkeampi huippunopeus kuin 40 km/h, vaikka pysäkkiväli olisikin aika lyhyt.


Late kysyi käytännön esimerkkejä. Ei jotain teoreettista laskelmaa jonkun mielestä tyypillisillä luvuilla. Eivät maailman tunnelijärjestelmätkään aja samoilla kiihtyvyyksillä, nopeuksilla ja pysäkkiajoilla. Esimerkiksi Budapestin HEV tai Berliinin S-Bahn ovat melkoisen verkkaista menoa. Samoin vanhat metrot, kuten Pariisin tai Madridin metrot.

Esitin siis todellisia esimerkkejä. Todellisissa tilanteissa käytetään todellisia pysäkkiaikoja sen mukaan, paljonko pysäkeillä on käyttäjiä. Käytetään sellaisia kiihtyvyyksiä ja hidastuvuuksia, kuin on matkustusmukavuuden vuoksi päätetty käyttää. Ja ajetaan sellaisia huippunopeuksia, joiden on katsottu olevan sopiva kompromissi talouden sekä myös matkustusmukavuuden kannalta. Nämä kaikki asiat päätetään yhtä lailla tunneli- kuin pintaliikenteessäkin. Ja siellä, missä ratikat ajavat sekä pinnalla että metroina tunneleissa, eivät nämä arvot muutu tunnelin suulla.

Olen käynyt paikan päällä ja mitannut asiat itse, ettei tarvitse arvata. Tai käyttää numeroita, joiden todenperäisyydestä ei voi olla varma. Tee sinä samoin, jos esität käytännön esimerkkejä. Jos tai kun esität teoreettisia laskelmia itse valitseminesi lähtöarvoin, älä väitä niitä käytännön arvoiksi, kun ne kerran eivät sitä ole.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Olet tässä asiassa yksinkertaisesti väärässä, koska vertaat asioita, joita ei voi verrata.


Vertaushan juontaa juuresi omaan väittämääsi "Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä." Tulkitsen tekstiäsi niin, että oma väittämäsi on yksinkertaisesti väärässä.

Pintaliikenteen ja tunneli/ilmarataliikenteen nopeutta voi tietenkin verrata, mutta on eri asia, kuinka mielekästä se on. Itse lähdit sitä kuitenkin vertaamaan ja esitit asiasta yllä olevan väittämän.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Summa summarum: Minusta ei ole suoria liikenneteknisiä tai liikenneturvallisuuteen liittyviä syitä siihen, että Anteron esittämät teoreettiset keskinopeudet eivät voisi toteutua. Käytännössä näin ei kuitenkaan tapahdu, mutta siihen luettelinkin syitä äsken.


Lisäksi tunneli joko on tai ei, ja jos se on, siinä voidaan liikennöidä lähes teoreettisella maksiminopeudella, eikä ole mitään syytä olla tekemättä niin. Sen sijaan muun liikenteen sekaan linjatulla radalla ei ole pakko tehdä kaikkia nopeuttavia toimenpiteitä. Silloin tulee pohdittavaksi, onko edes tarkoituksenmukaista pyrkiä teoreettiseen maksimiin. Jos vaikka jossain on jo tehty helpot toimenpiteet ja päästy nopeudessa 80 % maksimista, kannattaako enää tehdä oletettavasti kalliita lisätoimenpiteitä, jotka saattavat vaatia vaikka risteysten rakentamista kokonaan uusiksi, isoja autoliikenteen järjestelyjä etc, mutta josta saatava hyöty on enää marginaalinen.

Tämän luulisin olevan yksi iso syy, miksi teoreettiseen maksimiin ei useinkaan päästä: hankalimmat ongelmakohdat verkolla kannattaa vain jättää sikseen, jos niiden määrä kokonaisuudessaan on vähäinen. Sitä paitsi pelkän joukkoliikenteen nopeuden maksimointi johtaa herkästi osaoptimointiin silloin kun ollaan oikeassa kaupungissa, siis viimeisten ongelmien hoitaminen voi vaatia kohtuuttomia huononnuksia muulle kaupungille, vaikka joidenkin aukioiden ja puistojen pilaamista. Funktionaalisesti rakennetuissa lähiöissä tilanne on toinen, kun kaikki toiminnot voidaan toisiaan häiritsemättä optimoida. Silloin tosin menetetään synergiaedut, voisi vaikka olla mukavaa, että joukkoliikenne tulee sinne, missä ihmisetkin, vaikka se itsessään saataisiinkin toimimaan paremmin omilla eristetyillä väylillään, tai maan alla, missä ihmisistä ei ole häiriötä.

----------


## petteri

> Lisäksi tunneli joko on tai ei, ja jos se on, siinä voidaan liikennöidä lähes teoreettisella maksiminopeudella, eikä ole mitään syytä olla tekemättä niin. Sen sijaan muun liikenteen sekaan linjatulla radalla ei ole pakko tehdä kaikkia nopeuttavia toimenpiteitä. Silloin tulee pohdittavaksi, onko edes tarkoituksenmukaista pyrkiä teoreettiseen maksimiin. Jos vaikka jossain on jo tehty helpot toimenpiteet ja päästy nopeudessa 80 % maksimista, kannattaako enää tehdä oletettavasti kalliita lisätoimenpiteitä, jotka saattavat vaatia vaikka risteysten rakentamista kokonaan uusiksi, isoja autoliikenteen järjestelyjä etc, mutta josta saatava hyöty on enää marginaalinen.


Olen tästä ihan samaa mieltä.

Haluaisin kuitenkin nostaa linjan nopeuden rinnalle toisen tekijän, nimittäin nopeuden vaihtelun. Se aiheuttaa myös monenlaisia ongelmia katuraitioliikenteessä, esimerkiksi vuorovälien pidentymisiä, aikataulujen pettämistä, yksittäisten vuorojen ylikuormitusta, liikennevaloetuuksien pettämistä jne. Eristetyssä liikenteessä matka-aikojen varianssi on yleensä hyvin hallittava, mutta pintaliikenteessä vaihtelun hallinta on paljon haastavampaa. 

Jos katsotaan Helsingin katuraitioliikenteen nykytilaa, nopeuden vaihtelu on minusta samantasoinen ongelma kuin keskinopeus. Osassa katuratikkajärjestelmistä, ymmärtääkseni esimerkiksi Jokerin suunnitelmassa, linjanopeutta hidastetaan tietoisesti, jotta matka-aikojen varianssi on pieni ja linja on hyvin aikataulussa.

Katuraitiolinjan linjanopeuden rinnalla nopeuden varianssia olisi siis myös syytä käsitellä ja pyrkiä määrätietoisesti vähentämään matka-ajan vaihtelua. Käytännössä varianssi vähenee parhaiten kun hitaimmat suoritukset nopeutuvat riittävästi ja samalla nopeimpia suorituksia hidastetaan. Tuollaisten ratkaisujen seurauksena keskinopeus tai aikataulun mukainen nopeus laskee korkeamman varianssin vaihtoehtoon verrattuna.

Järjestelmätasolla myös usein käytetyt mittarit vaikuttavat saataviin tuloksiin. Jos linjan vuorojen keskinopeus on tärkein mitattava tekijä, edellä aikataulussa olemisesta ei saa miinuspisteitä ja jos on jäljessä aikataulusta niin on ihan sama kuinka paljon jonkin kynnysarvon ylittää, kyllä siinä varianssi kasvaa helposti.

Toki järkevästi toteutettavat  linjanopeuteen vaikuttavat tekijät kannattaa toteuttaa joka tapauksessa, koska sujuvammat järjestelyt helpottavat myös matka-aikojen varianssin alentamista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vertaushan juontaa juuresi omaan väittämääsi "Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä." Tulkitsen tekstiäsi niin, että oma väittämäsi on yksinkertaisesti väärässä.


Olen osoittanut kolmella käytännön esimerkillä, että raiteilla kulkeva matkustajia kuljettava moottorivaunu voi ajaa katutasossa kaupunkiympäristössä esteettömästi pysäkiltä pysäkille. Siis samalla tavoin kuin moottorivaunu voi ajaa esteettömästi myös tunnelissa pysäkiltä pysäkille. Kuten yllä lainausmerkeissä olen aiemmin sanonut. Eiköhän se normaalille ihmiselle riitä osoittamaan, että väittämäni pitää paikkansa.

Tunneliliikenteen liikenteenhoidollinen etuhan on se, että tunnelissa ei ole mitään häiriöitä ajolle asemalta toiselle. Siksi voidaan ajaa luotettavasti ja ilman pysähtymisen riskiä. Oikeat katuympäristön ja liikenteen ohjauksen ratkaisut katutasossa tekevät kuitenkin saman asian, vaikka raidetta risteääkin muu katutason liikenne. Eli tunneleilla ei olekaan enää sen ainoata etua pintaliikenteeseen nähden.

Se asia, että kustannussyistä tunneliliikenteessä ei tehdä asemia yhtä tiheästi kuin pintaliikenteessä ei mitenkään kumoa väittämääni eikä sen todistusta. En ole väittänyt, että pintaliikenteellä ja tunneliliikenteellä on yleisesti sama nopeus, vaan nimenomaan sitonut nopeuden pysäkkiväliin.




> Pintaliikenteen ja tunneli/ilmarataliikenteen nopeutta voi tietenkin verrata, mutta on eri asia, kuinka mielekästä se on. Itse lähdit sitä kuitenkin vertaamaan ja esitit asiasta yllä olevan väittämän.


Tämä keskustselu on kylläkin lähtenyt Petterin ja muutaman muun tunnelifanaatikon väitteestä, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkilosouhteissa on tehdä tunneliliikennettä. Pinta- ja tunneliliikenteen vertaaminen on erittäin mielekästä esimerkiksi silloin, kun vaihtoehtona on rakentaa tunneleita tai noin 80 % halvemmalla pintaliikennettä. Tällaisia asetelmiahan täällä Helsingin seudulla on koko ajan.

Keski-Euroopassa on tehty tällaisia vertailuja myös. Ja yleisesti päädytty siihen, ettei tunneleita kannata tehdä, kun pintaliikenteellä voidaan joukkoliikenne hoitaa myös ja osittain jopa paremmin. Lisäksi pintaliikenteellä on etuja, joita tunneliliikenteellä ei ole. Erityisesti arvostetaan autojen näivettämien kaupunkikeskustojen uudistamista, mihin pinnalla kulkeva raitiotie on osoittautunut erinomaiseksi välineeksi. Ja mikä on myös ollut useiden uusien raitioteiden tarkoitus ja tavoite. Tunneliliikenteellä ei tällaista vaikutusta ole, johtuen sen luonteesta ja lähtökohdista. Siten tunnelit eivät edes kiinnosta.




> Lisäksi tunneli joko on tai ei, ja jos se on, siinä voidaan liikennöidä lähes teoreettisella maksiminopeudella, eikä ole mitään syytä olla tekemättä niin. Sen sijaan muun liikenteen sekaan linjatulla radalla ei ole pakko tehdä kaikkia nopeuttavia toimenpiteitä.


Juuri näin. Yksi tällainen asia, jonka vuoksi on luovuttu maksimaalisesta linjanopeudesta, on pysäkkiväli. Koska toisin kuin tunneliliikenteessä, pintaliikenteessä saavutettavuuden parantaminen pysäkkivälin lyhentämisellä ei ole kustannusongelma, kannattaa tehdä useampia pysäkkejä ja parantaa palvelutasoa saavutettavuuden osalta.

Toinen asia on myös käytettävä huippunopeus. Pysäkkivälien lyhentäminen alentaa mielekästä huippunopeutta jo luonnostaan, mutta alemmaksikin voidaan mennä, jotta ei haitata kaupunkikuvaa ja luoda estevaikutuksia. Tunnelihan ei suoraan vaikuta kaupunkikuvaan eikä aiheuta estevaikutusta. Mutta toisin kuin raitiotie pinnalla, tunneli ei myöskään edistä kaupunkikuvaa eikä lisää saavutettavuutta. Tunnelihan ainoastaan vähentää saavutettavuutta. Välillisesti tunneliliikenne pilaa kaupunkikuvaa ja aiheuttaa estevaikutuksia, koska harvan asemavälin vuoksi tarvitaan kuitenkin pintaliikennettä ja sen rakenteita ja niiden estevaikutuksia.




> Haluaisin kuitenkin nostaa linjan nopeuden rinnalle toisen tekijän, nimittäin nopeuden vaihtelun. Se aiheuttaa myös monenlaisia ongelmia katuraitioliikenteessä, esimerkiksi vuorovälien pidentymisiä, aikataulujen pettämistä, yksittäisten vuorojen ylikuormitusta, liikennevaloetuuksien pettämistä jne. Eristetyssä liikenteessä matka-aikojen varianssi on yleensä hyvin hallittava, mutta pintaliikenteessä vaihtelun hallinta on paljon haastavampaa.
> 
> Jos katsotaan Helsingin katuraitioliikenteen nykytilaa, nopeuden vaihtelu on minusta samantasoinen ongelma kuin keskinopeus.


Täydet liikenne-etuudet poistavat nopeuden vaihtelun ja tarjoavat saman täsmällisyyden kuin tunnelissakin. Varmaankin olet jo tutkinut Reimsin ja Nottinghamin ratikoiden aikataulut ja huomannut, että ajoajat ovat läpi vuorokauden samat. Ja niiden on pakko ollakin, sillä kaluston määrä ei riittäisi siihen, että ajoajat alkaisivat venyä. Sekin on helppo laskea jopa julkisesti saatavilla olevista tiedoista.

Yksittäisten vuorojen ylikuormittuminen, kuten Bussijokerilla, ei ole raitioliikenteelle ongelma. Sillä toisin kuin busseilla, yksikkökoko voidaan aina valita riittävän suureksi. Siksi Bussijokeri on ongelmissa, vaikka sillä on olosuhteisiin nähden hyvä liikennöintiympäristö, jossa autoliikenteen haitta ei ole niin suuri, että se sotkisi Jokerin liikennöinnin. Kuvaavaa tässä asiassa on, että raitioteillä minimikalusto on 30-metrin mittaista kun maksimaalinen bussin pituus on 25 metriä ja taloudelliset suuret bussit ovat 1418 metrin mittaisia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä keskustselu on kylläkin lähtenyt Petterin ja muutaman muun tunnelifanaatikon väitteestä, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkilosouhteissa on tehdä tunneliliikennettä. Pinta- ja tunneliliikenteen vertaaminen on erittäin mielekästä esimerkiksi silloin, kun vaihtoehtona on rakentaa tunneleita tai noin 80 % halvemmalla pintaliikennettä. Tällaisia asetelmiahan täällä Helsingin seudulla on koko ajan


Ei tässä ole kyse muutamasta tunnelifanaatikon väitteestä vaan me kaikki jotka liikumme säännöllisesti joukkoliikenteellä Mannerheimintietä pitkin pohjois-eteläsuunnassa päästä päähän, haluaisimme tietää miksi sen täytyy kestää raitiovaunulla tai bussilla 30 minuuttia kun se voisi kestää metrolla tai eri tasossa muusta liikenteestä kulkevalla oikealla pikaraitiotiellä 10? Meitä ei kiinnosta pääseekö raitiovaunusta ulos 10 eri välipysäkillä kun meidän määränpäämme on muutama keskeinen kohde jossa voi joko vaihtaa toiseen, myös hitaampaan linjaan tai joilla on joku muu keskeinen funktio helsingin keskustassa kuten Töölön Tulli, Ooppera, Kansallismuseo , Lasipalasi ja Stockmann. Peukku ylös niille joukkoliikenneasiantuntijoille jotka avoimesti ja ilman fanaattisia taka-ajatuksia kannattvat pikalinjaa eikä maitojunaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei tässä ole kyse muutamasta tunnelifanaatikon väitteestä vaan me kaikki jotka liikumme säännöllisesti joukkoliikenteellä Mannerheimintietä pitkin pohjois-eteläsuunnassa päästä päähän, haluaisimme tietää miksi sen täytyy kestää raitiovaunulla tai bussilla 30 minuuttia kun se voisi kestää metrolla tai eri tasossa muusta liikenteestä kulkevalla oikealla pikaraitiotiellä 10? Meitä ei kiinnosta pääseekö raitiovaunusta ulos 10 eri välipysäkillä...


Voi Rainer näitä sinun kalajuttujasi.

Reittiopas kertoo, että ruuhka-aikaan (16:20 arkena) ratikalla kestää Ruskeasuolta Lasipalatsille 16 min. Noin puolet siitä mitä väität. Myönnän, että se tuntuu tosi hitaalta, mutta kannattaa silti katsoa kelloa, kun mittaa aikaa. Äläkä nyt vaan väitä, että vaunuilla kestää aikatauluun verrattuna tupla-aika  eivät ne tule päättärille vartti myöhässä. Tuo muuten antaa tällä 4,6 km matkalla keskinopeudeksi 17,3 km/h mikä ei ole aivan huono. Se on nopeutunut viime vuodesta  aikataulusuunnittelija vähensi Manskun linjoilta muistaakseni kuusi vuoroa mutta otti sentään samalla pois vähän niitä ylimääräisiä minuutteja, joiden takia siellä hidasteltiin aivan tolkuttomasti. Helsingin ratikoita voisi nopeuttaa paljon ihan vaan napsimalla aikatauluista minuutteja pois.

Entäs jos tuolla välillä olisi ihana tunnelimetro? Katsotaan mallia nykyisen metron osuudelta Kamppi-Kalasatama, joka voisi muistuttaa tuota. Pysäkeistä häviää ratikkavaihtoehtoon verrattuna suunnilleen puolet, mutta sehän ei haitannut sinua. Leikitään, että niillä, joiden matka kulkee vaikka Kansallismuseolta Kuusitielle, ei ole mitään merkitystä. Metron keskinopeus tuolla mainitulla malliosuudella on 35,1 km/h. Niinpä haavemetron matka samalla keskinopeudella kestäisi Lasipalatsilta Ruskeasuolle 8 min. Aikaa ei kuitenkaan säästy noin paljon, sillä asemalle ja asemalta kulkeminen vievät asemasuunnittelusta riippuen ehkä 2+2 min. Meillähän rahat loppuvat, kun pitäisi tehdä uloskäyntejä, joten se metron ainokainen suuaukko voi olla vähän väärässä paikassa ja ainakin keskustan päässä tuo 2 min ei oikein riitä mihinkään. Mutta jotta ei tarvitse kinata, niin sovitaan nyt 8+2+2=12. Säästö nykyratikkaan verrattuna 4 min.

Haaveillaan vielä lisää. Minä voisin haaveilla ihanasta modernista ratikasta, joka tuollaisella leveällä pääkadulla saavuttaisi 25 km/h keskinopeuden. Se mun haaveratikkani varmaan jatkaisi Aleksille, missä vauhti olisi paljon vähemmän, mutta tällä pikaosuudella se 25 olisi realistinen. Matka kestäisi 11 min. Tuli minuutin säästö haavemetroon verrattuna.

Kannattaako sinun hitaammasta haaveestasi maksaa miljardi euroa?

Jos meillä olisi jonkinlaista itsenäistä ajattelua liikennesuunnittelussa, niin siellä selvitettäisiin tosissaan, millä toimenpiteillä tuo minun haaveeni olisi mahdollista toteuttaa. Mitä siitä seuraisi? Nyt meillä on vaan Kuukankon sana siitä, ettei autopuolue hyväksy tuollaisia. Mistäs me sen tiedämme, kun ei sitä ole selvitetty eikä kukaan tiedä, mitä seurauksia tuosta olisi autoille ja autopuolueelle? Jätetään bussit lähiöihin, tehdään se nopea ratikka Ruskeasuolle ja haaroitetaan siitä pohjoiseen ja avot  autoilla on Manskulla nykyistä enemmän elintilaa, kun bussikaistoja ei enää tarvita.

Niin että vastaus alkuperäiseen kysymykseesi, miksi sen täytyy kestää nykyisillä ratikoilla niin kauan, on se, että liikennesuunnittelijat eivät hoida töitään eivätkä tahdo kaupunkilaisten parasta. Jos tahtoisivat, niin johan Manskulle olisi tehty jotain 10 tai 20 tai 30 vuotta sitten. 40 vuotta sitten tehtiin, kun tuli ratikkakaistat. Siihen se sitten jäikin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen osoittanut kolmella käytännön esimerkillä, että raiteilla kulkeva matkustajia kuljettava moottorivaunu voi ajaa katutasossa kaupunkiympäristössä esteettömästi pysäkiltä pysäkille.


Mitä tarkoitat tässä esteettömällä? Jos otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi tilanne, jossa Aleksanterinkadulta poistettaisiin pysäkit Ritarihuoneen ja Stockmannin väliltä, niin voitaisiinko ko. pysäkkiväliä liikennöidä huippunopeudella 70 km/h (olettaen, että vaunukalusto kykenisi siihen sekä huippunopeutensa että kiihtyvyytensä puolesta)? Vastaavan pituisella eristetyllä radallahan voitaisiin.




> Tämä keskustselu on kylläkin lähtenyt Petterin ja muutaman muun tunnelifanaatikon väitteestä, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkilosouhteissa on tehdä tunneliliikennettä.


Olkiukko. En muista kenenkään tällä foorumilla väittäneen, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkiolosuhteissa olisi tunneliliikenne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei tässä ole kyse muutamasta tunnelifanaatikon väitteestä vaan me kaikki jotka liikumme säännöllisesti joukkoliikenteellä Mannerheimintietä pitkin pohjois-eteläsuunnassa päästä päähän, haluaisimme tietää miksi sen täytyy kestää raitiovaunulla tai bussilla 30 minuuttia kun se voisi kestää metrolla tai eri tasossa muusta liikenteestä kulkevalla oikealla pikaraitiotiellä 10?


Tähän on helppo vastata: Koska Mannerheimintiellä ei ole käytössä täysiä liikenne-etuuksia ja tarpeeksi suuria vaunuja tai vaunujen kaksinajoa. Eli ei noudateta nykyisiä tunnettuja raitioliikenteen hyviä käytäntöjä.

339-DF esitti jo yhden arvion matka-ajoista, sisältäen merkittävän huomion siitä, että Ruskeasuolta ei matka-aika ratikalla olekaan kuin vain puolet siitä, mitä väitit. Mutta kun kirjoitit manskun päästä päähän, niin lasketaan sitten Hakamäentieltä lähtien.

Hakamäentieltä Kaivokadulle on jotakuinkin 5 km. Luettelemiesi pysäkkien perusteella haluat tuplata nykyisen noin 480 metrin pysäkkivälin varmaan Tullinpuomilta pohjoiseenkin, mikä on ymmärrettävää, jotta voisi edes melkein realistisesti kuvitella kaivettavan tunnelia. Vaikka pysäkkien käyttäjämäärät eivät tässä olekaan käsillä, totean pysäkkivälin tuplaamisen lähes kilometriin lisäävän noin puolelle matkustajista kävelyaikaa 5 minuuttia.

Hakamäentien ja Kaivokadun välillä voisi ajaa normaalia nykyaikaista raitioliikennettä 500 metrin pysäkkivälillä 13 minuutissa, jolloin siis saavutettavuus on käytännössä sama kuin nykyään. Poistamalla puolet pysäkeistä päästään 9,5 minuuttiin. Mutta keskimäärin matkustajien matka-aika pidentyneen kävelyajan vuoksi olisi 12 minuuttia. Joten rohkenen esittää, että pysäkkiväliä ei pidennetä, jos halutaan pitää matkustajat poissa omista autoistaan.

Jos sitten porataan tunneli 6:lla asemalla (hintaluokka 1 Mrd ), ja ajatellaan, että ajetaan siellä 70 km/h, pintaratikan ajoajasta saadaan minuutti pois, mutta pelkkä poistuminen tunnelista katutasolle lisää aikaa vähintään 1,5 minuuttia. Joten nopeuden nosto tunnelin ja pidempien asemavälien kanssa ei oikein kannata. Kaivokadulle asti tulee keskimääräiseksi matka-ajaksi tunnelissa 13,5 min., kun pinnalla pääsi tiheämmällä pysäkkivälillä 13 minuutissa.

Ja jos siis ei välitetä pidentyvistä kävelyajoista, tunneli olisi suuremmallakin huippunopeudella ½ min. hitaampi. Kannattaako sitä varten käyttää miljardi tunneliin? Paljon halvemmalla voisi nostaa ratikan nopeutta maanpinnalla, mutta en pidä järkevänä sitäkään käytännössä olemattoman hyödyn vuoksi.




> Meitä ei kiinnosta pääseekö raitiovaunusta ulos 10 eri välipysäkillä kun meidän määränpäämme on muutama keskeinen kohde jossa voi joko vaihtaa toiseen, myös hitaampaan linjaan tai joilla on joku muu keskeinen funktio helsingin keskustassa kuten Töölön Tulli, Ooppera, Kansallismuseo , Lasipalasi ja Stockmann. Peukku ylös niille joukkoliikenneasiantuntijoille jotka avoimesti ja ilman fanaattisia taka-ajatuksia kannattvat pikalinjaa eikä maitojunaa.


Kiitos peukusta! En enää muista, kuinka monta vuosikymmentä olen kannattanut Helsingin raitioliikenteen modernisointia ihan tavanomaiselle nykyaikaiselle tasolle. Ja kannatan edelleenkin, entistä vahvemmin.




> Mitä tarkoitat tässä esteettömällä?


Kuten viestiketjun lukeneet jo tietävät, kysymys on siitä, että pysäkiltä toiselle voi ajaa muun liikenteen häiritsemättä.




> Jos otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi tilanne, jossa Aleksanterinkadulta poistettaisiin pysäkit Ritarihuoneen ja Stockmannin väliltä, niin voitaisiinko ko. pysäkkiväliä liikennöidä huippunopeudella 70 km/h (olettaen, että vaunukalusto kykenisi siihen sekä huippunopeutensa että kiihtyvyytensä puolesta)? Vastaavan pituisella eristetyllä radallahan voitaisiin.


Et ole ensimmäinen, joka esittää pysäkitöntä/asematonta metroa. Se on taatusti nopein mahdollinen, ja edullisinkin, koska asemathan ne metrossa eniten maksavat. Mutta tärkeintä on, että tehdään metro. Kaikille kaupunkilaisillehan tehdään pysäköintinormin voimalla pakkomyytävät pysäköintipaikat, jotta he pääsevät metrosta huolimatta liikkumaan. Aleksin kauppoihin pääsee onneksi pysäköintiluolista senkin jälkeen kun joukkoliikennepalvelu Aleksilta on poistettu rakentamalla Aleksille asematon metro.




> Olkiukko. En muista kenenkään tällä foorumilla väittäneen, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkiolosuhteissa olisi tunneliliikenne.


Täältä foorumilta löytyy useampikin ketju, jossa muutama tutuksi tullut tunneleiden ystävä vakuuttaa, että vain tunneleilla onnistuu. Mannerheimintiestä on ihan oma ketjunsa, mutta ei tätäkään ketjua kauaksi taaksepäin tarvitse selata, niin muisti paranee.

Antero

----------


## pehkonen

> 339-DF esitti jo yhden arvion matka-ajoista, sisältäen merkittävän huomion siitä, että Ruskeasuolta ei matka-aika ratikalla olekaan kuin vain puolet siitä, mitä väitit. Mutta kun kirjoitit manskun päästä päähän, niin lasketaan sitten Hakamäentieltä lähtien.
> 
> Hakamäentieltä Kaivokadulle on jotakuinkin 5 km. Luettelemiesi pysäkkien perusteella haluat tuplata nykyisen noin 480 metrin pysäkkivälin varmaan Tullinpuomilta pohjoiseenkin, mikä on ymmärrettävää, jotta voisi edes melkein realistisesti kuvitella kaivettavan tunnelia. Vaikka pysäkkien käyttäjämäärät eivät tässä olekaan käsillä, totean pysäkkivälin tuplaamisen lähes kilometriin lisäävän noin puolelle matkustajista kävelyaikaa 5 minuuttia.
> 
> Hakamäentien ja Kaivokadun välillä voisi ajaa normaalia nykyaikaista raitioliikennettä 500 metrin pysäkkivälillä 13 minuutissa, jolloin siis saavutettavuus on käytännössä sama kuin nykyään. Poistamalla puolet pysäkeistä päästään 9,5 minuuttiin. Mutta keskimäärin matkustajien matka-aika pidentyneen kävelyajan vuoksi olisi 12 minuuttia. Joten rohkenen esittää, että pysäkkiväliä ei pidennetä, jos halutaan pitää matkustajat poissa omista autoistaan.
> 
> Täältä foorumilta löytyy useampikin ketju, jossa muutama tutuksi tullut tunneleiden ystävä vakuuttaa, että vain tunneleilla onnistuu. Mannerheimintiestä on ihan oma ketjunsa, mutta ei tätäkään ketjua kauaksi taaksepäin tarvitse selata, niin muisti paranee.
> 
> Antero


Vertailun vuoksi Reittioppaan kertomaa. Bussi 43, matkan pituus 5,3 km. 	 

10:43	Ruskeasuon varikko (1932)
10:44	Ruskeasuo (1928)
10:46	Tilkka (1926)
10:47	Kuusitie (1920)
10:49	Töölön tulli (1918)
10:50	Kansaneläkelaitos (1916)
10:52	Töölön kisahalli (1914)
10:54	Hesperian puisto (1908)
10:57	Elielinaukio (2020)

Siis 14 minuuttia. 

Raitiovaunu 10	 

10:45	Ruskeasuo (0142)
10:47	Tilkka (0140)
10:48	Kuusitie (0138)
10:49	Jalavatie (0136)
10:50	Töölön tulli (0134)
10:53	Kansaneläkelaitos (0112)
10:54	Töölön halli (0110)
10:55	Ooppera (0108)
10:57	Hesperian puisto (0106)
10:59	Kansallismuseo (0104)
11:01	Lasipalatsi (0102)

Siis 16 minuutia.

Toiseen suuntaan iltapäiväruuhkassa bussilla 17 minuuttia ja raitiovaunulla 18 minuutia. 
Bussi 63 
16:08	Elielinaukio (2024) 
16:25	Ruskeasuon varikko (1935)

Raitiovaunu 10 
16:15	Lasipalatsi (0101)
16:18	Kansallismuseo (0103)
16:20	Hesperian puisto (0105)
16:22	Ooppera (0107)
16:24	Töölön halli (0109)
16:25	Kansaneläkelaitos (0111)
16:27	Töölön tulli (0133)
16:28	Jalavatie (0135)
16:29	Kuusitie (0137)
16:31	Tilkka (0139)
16:33	Ruskeasuo (0141).

Toki esimerkiksi linjan 453 lähdöllä 22.55 on matka-aika aikataulun mukaisesti 12 minuuttia.

----------


## petteri

> Et ole ensimmäinen, joka esittää pysäkitöntä/asematonta metroa. Se on taatusti nopein mahdollinen, ja edullisinkin, koska asemathan ne metrossa eniten maksavat. Mutta tärkeintä on, että tehdään metro. Kaikille kaupunkilaisillehan tehdään pysäköintinormin voimalla pakkomyytävät pysäköintipaikat, jotta he pääsevät metrosta huolimatta liikkumaan. Aleksin kauppoihin pääsee onneksi pysäköintiluolista senkin jälkeen kun joukkoliikennepalvelu Aleksilta on poistettu rakentamalla Aleksille asematon metro.


Etkö ymmärtänyt kuukankon kysymystä vai etkö uskalla vastata siihen asiallisesti?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Vain pieni sivukommentti:

Näin epsoolaisena ei meidzi tietenkään voi olla muuta kuin jollakin tavalla imarreltu siitä, että meitä paikallisia asukkaita dramaattisesti koskevat länsimetron joukkoliikenneratkaisut ovat taas generoineet tälle palstalle sivukaupalla ko. hukkaputken osalta täysin off-topic metakeskustelua esim. raitiovaunujen tai metrojen teoreettisista nopeuksista, Mannerheimintien liikenteen toimivuudesta etc. (jota otsikkoon kuulumatonta keskustelua käyvät siis kaiketi vain sellaiset ulkopuoliset henkilöt, joita ei käytännössä tulla rankaisemaan tulevaisuudessa jatkuvalla länsimetron käyttöpakolla).

Joten pieni nöyrä pyyntö foorumin ylläpitäjille ja moderaattoreille:

Voisitteko siirtää tällaiset täysin länsimetroon liittymättömät kommentit joidenkin toisten otsikoiden alle (jotta tällä länsimetro-palstalla voimme todellakin keskittyä esim. tämän putkimetrolaajennuksen miljardiluokan tasolle karanneiden investointibudjettien huijauksiin ja -haaskauksiin, Länsiväylän erinomaisten nopeiden suorien seutubussilinjojen poistamisen aiheuttamiin hankaluuksiin meille espoolaisille joukkoliikennekäyttäjille, tai vaikkapa tunnelimetron ja -asemien rakentamisen mielettömyyteen tällaisilla esikaupunkialueilla)?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ei tässä ole kyse muutamasta tunnelifanaatikon väitteestä vaan me kaikki jotka liikumme säännöllisesti joukkoliikenteellä Mannerheimintietä pitkin pohjois-eteläsuunnassa päästä päähän, haluaisimme tietää miksi sen täytyy kestää raitiovaunulla tai bussilla 30 minuuttia kun se voisi kestää metrolla tai eri tasossa muusta liikenteestä kulkevalla oikealla pikaraitiotiellä 10? Meitä ei kiinnosta pääseekö raitiovaunusta ulos 10 eri välipysäkillä kun meidän määränpäämme on muutama keskeinen kohde jossa voi joko vaihtaa toiseen, myös hitaampaan linjaan tai joilla on joku muu keskeinen funktio helsingin keskustassa kuten Töölön Tulli, Ooppera, Kansallismuseo , Lasipalasi ja Stockmann. Peukku ylös niille joukkoliikenneasiantuntijoille jotka avoimesti ja ilman fanaattisia taka-ajatuksia kannattvat pikalinjaa eikä maitojunaa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


339-DF jo vastasikin osittain kysymykseesi, mutta tässä vielä yleisemmällä tasolla:

1) Rahaa ei ole rajattomasti.
2) On olemassa muitakin ihmisiä matkustustarpeineen kuin minä, sinä ja naapurin Pentti.
3) Edellisistä seikoista johtuen on syytä aina miettiä, että onko miten hyvä panos-tuotossuhde kuhunkin joukkoliikenneinvestointiin käytetyllä rahamäärällä saadaan.

Ehdotuksesi jättää täysin huomioimatta Helsingin kantakaupungissa jo asuvat, joille monelle tärkeä asuinpaikan valintaan vaikuttanut seikkaa lienee ollut se, että asunto sijaitsee kävelyetäisyydellä raitioliikenteen pysäkistä. Ja sillä ratikalla taas pääsee sekä ydinkeskustan palveluihin että esimerkiksi Pasilaan töihin tai Kallioon tapaamaan kavereita. Ja onhan noidenkin mainitsematta jättämiesi pysäkkien ympäristössäkin työpaikkoja ja muita kohteita, kuten Mehiläisen sairaala, Töölön kirjasto, Töölön yhteiskoulu, Töölön ratikkahalli jne.

Minusta viestistäsi kuultaa läpi metro+lähiöt -ajattelumalli, jossa hyvä kaupunki koostuu erillisistä saarekkeista, joiden välillä on päästävä kulkemaan mahdollisimman nopeasti. Tässä kuitenkin hukataan perinteisen kaupungin idea, jossa kaupunkirakenne on jatkuvaa ja jossa kyllä voi olla pieniä paikallisia tiivistymiä (vrt. Kurvi tai Töölöntori).
Vastuullisenkin rahan käytön kannalta minusta olisi tärkeintä toteuttaa ensin niin tehokas pintajoukkoliikenne kuin se on järkevästi mahdollista. Vasta sen jälkeen jos pintajoukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti ei kertakaikkian riitä tai kaupunki kasvaa niin paljon, että tarvitaan nopeampia yhteyksiä, niin sitten toteutetaan niitä tunneleita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:18 ----------




> Etkö ymmärtänyt kuukankon kysymystä vai etkö uskalla vastata siihen asiallisesti?


Minusta Kuukangon kysymys on vähän "lypsämistä", jolla pyritään samaan henkilö myöntämään väitteensä epätodeksi. Minkä jälkeen luultavasti useimmat keskustelua seuranneet muistavat vain tuon luovuttamisen, eivätkä sitä mistä väittelyssä alunperin oli kyse.

Kysehän on loppujen lopuksi siitä, että pintaraideliikenteellä on täysin mahdollista päästä samalla pysäkkivälillä samaa suuruusluokkaa oleviin matka-aikoihin kuin eritasossa kulkevalla raideliikenteellä, etenkin kun huomioidaan tasovaihtoihin kuluva aika ja pidetään 1-2 min matka-aikaeroa 10 km matkalla merkityksettömänä tai vähämerkityksisenä.

Sen sijaan kaikkialla tuo kysymys samoihin matka-aikoihin ei ole relevantti. Maankäytön tihentyessä myös pysäkinvälin tihentäminen tarjoaa yleensä parempaa palvelua ja eristetylle radalle taas ei ole varaa rakentaa pysäkkejä yhtä tiheästi kuin pintaradalle.

Sitten taas kaukojunaliikenne ja jopa maakunnallinen junaliikenne (vrt. Saksan RE-/RB-junat) on hieman eri asia, koska sen ei ole tarkoituskaan palvella kaupungin sisäistä liikennettä, toisin kuin ratikoiden, perinteisen metron ja paikallisjunien (S-Bahn).

Summasummarum: Teknisesti Kuukanko on minustakin oikeassa, mutta on koe hänen esittämäänsä ongelmatilannetta joukkoliikennesuunnittelun kannalta relevantiksi.

Mikä tässä on fundamentalismia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta Kuukangon kysymys on vähän "lypsämistä",...


Niinpä. Olen vastannut asiallisesti useisiin asiattomiin kysymyksiin, tällä kertaa en viitsinyt. Ketjussa on juuri edellä ollut puhetta siitä, mitkä asiat ovat vertailukelpoisia ja asetettavissa siten vaikkapa järjestykseen keskenään. Ja sitten tulee tällainen provo.

Sinänsä tosin huvittavaa juuri Aleksanterinkadun kanssa, että sillähän on jo peräti kaksi metroasemaa. Sekä Kaisaniemestä että Rautatieaseman metroasemalta pääsee Aleksanterinkadulle lähes suoraan eli sisätiloissa. Siitä huolimatta Aleksin kauppiaat kärsivät, kun muutama vuosi sitten raitioliikenne oli poissa kadun lämmitysremontin takia. Yleisestikin on niin, ettei raitiokävelykadun raitioliikenteellä ole korvaavaa vaihtoehtoa. Siten on yhdentekevää, vaikka Pendolino ajaisi tunnelissakin 200 km/h ja ratikka kävelykadulla 20 km/h. Pendo ei ratikkaa korvaa eikä ole siten sitä parempi, vaan tarkoitettu eri tehtävään kuin ratikka.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Et ole ensimmäinen, joka esittää pysäkitöntä/asematonta metroa.


Et ymmärtänyt kysymystäni. Se oli hypoteettinen esimerkki, jonka kautta hain varmistusta väitteellesi "Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä." Selvästikään et pysty osoittamaan väitettäsi todeksi, joten joudut viemään keskustelun muihin asioihin.




> Täältä foorumilta löytyy useampikin ketju, jossa muutama tutuksi tullut tunneleiden ystävä vakuuttaa, että vain tunneleilla onnistuu.


Linkkaapa yksikin viesti, jossa väitetään, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkiolosuhteissa olisi tunneliliikenne. Jos et linkkaa, voimme todeta, että väitteesi ei pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näin epsoolaisena ei meidzi tietenkään voi olla muuta kuin jollakin tavalla imarreltu siitä, että meitä paikallisia asukkaita dramaattisesti koskevat länsimetron joukkoliikenneratkaisut ovat taas generoineet tälle palstalle sivukaupalla ko. hukkaputken osalta täysin off-topic metakeskustelua


Tämä ketju meni geneerisen metro vs. ratikka -keskusteluun jo vuosia sitten, kun Länsimetron rakentamisesta ei ollut vielä päätöstä. En enää tässä vaiheessa jaksa alkaa siivoamaan tätä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta Kuukangon kysymys on vähän "lypsämistä", jolla pyritään samaan henkilö myöntämään väitteensä epätodeksi.


Minä haluan oikoa väittämiä, jotka minun mielestäni ovat epätosia. Ne ovat vain yksittäisiä väittämiä eivätkä välttämättä kokonaisuuden kannalta kovin merkityksellisiä, mutta minusta keskustelun pitämiseksi rehellisenä epätosiin väittämiin pitää puuttua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta viestistäsi kuultaa läpi metro+lähiöt -ajattelumalli, jossa hyvä kaupunki koostuu erillisistä saarekkeista, joiden välillä on päästävä kulkemaan mahdollisimman nopeasti. Tässä kuitenkin hukataan perinteisen kaupungin idea, jossa kaupunkirakenne on jatkuvaa ja jossa kyllä voi olla pieniä paikallisia tiivistymiä (vrt. Kurvi tai Töölöntori).
> Vastuullisenkin rahan käytön kannalta minusta olisi tärkeintä toteuttaa ensin niin tehokas pintajoukkoliikenne kuin se on järkevästi mahdollista. Vasta sen jälkeen jos pintajoukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti ei kertakaikkian riitä tai kaupunki kasvaa niin paljon, että tarvitaan nopeampia yhteyksiä, niin sitten toteutetaan niitä tunneleita.


Kummassa asuu enemmän ihmisiä pk-seudulla? Lähiöissä vai kantakaupungissa? Suhde taitaa olla 80/20 luokkaa lähiöiden hyväksi.  Entä tulevaisuudessa? 50-100 vuoden päästä voidaan olla tilanteessa että kantakaupunki ylettyy kehäykköselle asti mutta silti lähiöissä asuisi enemmän ihmisiä. Ja vaikka joku  raitiotie ylettyisi kehäykköselle asti eikä vain Pikku-Huopalahteen niin silti, jos halutaan että yli 10 km päästä keskustasta tullaan ollenkaan töihin, ostoksille tai vapaa-aikaa viettämään keskustaan, niin yhteyksien on oltava nopeammat kuin nyt.  Ylioppilastalolta  pääsee ruuhka-aikaan juuri ja juuri puolessa tunnissa  Pikku-Huopalahteen tai Munkkiniemen ekalle pysäkille ja kun kirjoitan puoli tuntia niin se on joka tapauksessa lähempänä sitä kuin 20 minuuttia mikä sekin on enemmän kuin metron 10. Mitä lähemmäs keskustaa tullaan sitä hitaammaksi ratikka ja yleensä kaikki pintaliikenne muuttuu, niin että kävellenkin pääsee nopeammin. Hitaille ratikoille jotka palvelevat vain kantakaupungin sisäistä liikennettä voidaan varata Topeliuksen- ja Runeberginkatu, ja Mannerheimintie vain nopeille, mikä tarkoittaa että 2-3 vähiten käytettyä pysäkkiä on jätettävä pois, myös siksi että saadaan valokierto muun liikenteen rytmin mukaiseksi. Tai tietysti voidaan jättää kaikki nykyiselleen jos toteutetaan maanalainen tai esim puistokäytäviä hyödyntävä vaihtoehto. 

Olen aika kyllästynyt tämän foorumin sävyyn joissa eniten äänessä ovat muutama kantakaupunkilainen sekä omin tiedesaavutuksillaan ylpeilevä sekä kokonaan ulkopaikkakuntalaiset. Olen ehdottanut kompromisseja joissa tunnelin sijaan pikaraitiotie laitettaisiin kulkemaan Töölönlahden rantaa pitkin Oopperalle asti josta se voisi haarautua sekä pohjoiseen että itään mutta tietysti tyrmätty sekin. Eli lähiöistä tulevien ei tarvitse ollenkaan päästä esim Oopperaan, Stadionille ja Töölön muille urheilu ja kulttuurilaitoksiin. Autoillahan ihmiset ovat alkaneet kulkea kun julkisista ei ole mihinkään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Olen aika kyllästynyt tämän foorumin sävyyn joissa eniten äänessä ovat muutama kantakaupunkilainen...


Ottaen huomioon, että Helsingin kantakaupungin liikennettä on koko sodan jälkeinen aika suunniteltu espoolaisten ja muiden lähiöissä asuvien ehdoilla, niin saisit olla onnellinen, että kantakaupunkilaiset ovat vasta äänessä foorumeilla eikä konkreettisia toimia kk:n asuinviihtyisyyden ja joukkoliikenteen parantamiseksi ole kuin strategiahöpinöissä ja muissa kuvitelmissa. Mutta lupaan, että sekin aika vielä koittaa kun motareille aletaan oikeasti pystyttää liikennevalotolppia, ja silloin saattaa keskimääräinen espoolainen tuntea muutakin kuin kyllästymistä keskusteluiden sävyyn.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ylioppilastalolta  pääsee ruuhka-aikaan juuri ja juuri puolessa tunnissa  Pikku-Huopalahteen tai Munkkiniemen ekalle pysäkille ja kun kirjoitan puoli tuntia niin se on joka tapauksessa lähempänä sitä kuin 20 minuuttia mikä sekin on enemmän kuin metron 10.


Ja jottei totuus unohtuisi, terveisiä Munkkiniemestä! Munkkiniemen aukiolta Ylioppilastalolle klo 16.20 matka-aika 19 min Reittioppaan mukaan. Paluusuunnassa samaan aikaan tasan 20 min.

Miten muuten joku kaukaa lähiöistä tuleva ylipäätään päätyy ratikkaan Munkkiniemessä? Sehän on nykyisellään lähinnä kantakaupungin sisäistä jakeluliikennettä. Lähiöstä tullaan kaupunkiin metrolla, junalla tai lähiöbussilla ja jos sitten niemellä pitää jatkaa matkaa sinne, minne näillä ei pääse, tehdään muutaman pysäkinvälin ratikkamatka. Mutta millainen on se matkaketju, jossa tullaan jostain kauempaa juuri Munkkaan tai Pikkikseen ja kuljetaan loppumatka ratikalla?

----------


## petteri

> Mutta millainen on se matkaketju, jossa tullaan jostain kauempaa juuri Munkkaan tai Pikkikseen ja kuljetaan loppumatka ratikalla?


Tuossa ideana olisi korvata nykyistä bussiliikennettä ratikoilla, niin , että ne liikentöisivät merkittävästi nykyistä kauemmas. Tähtäimessä ovat merkittävät bussilähiöt, jotka eivät tällä hetkellä ole raideliikenteen piirissä. Esimerkiksi Munkan kautta vaikka Vihdintien käytävä Konalaan ja Pähkinärinteeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Et ymmärtänyt kysymystäni. Se oli hypoteettinen esimerkki, jonka kautta hain varmistusta väitteellesi "Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä." Selvästikään et pysty osoittamaan väitettäsi todeksi, joten joudut viemään keskustelun muihin asioihin.


StockmannRitarihuone on Reittioppaan mukaan 800 metriä. Aleksanterinaktu on raitiokävelykatu, jossa on tällä välillä 3 pysäkkiväliä, keskimäärin pysäkkiväli on 260 metriä. Onko 260 m. ja 800 m. sama pysäkkiväli? Ei ole, mutta ehkä autopuolue voi äänestää, että on.

Kirjoitin jo aikaisemmin, mutta toistan sitten taas: tunneliliikenteellä ei voi palvella raitiokävelykatua. Siksi tunneliliikenne ja raitiotie kävelykadulla eivät ole toistensa vaihtoehtoja, joita on mielekästä verrata keskenään. Toistan asiaan havainnolistaneen vertauksenikin: vesibussi ei voi kulkea kadulla eikä katubussi vesireitillä, joten niidenkään ominaisuuksia ei ole mielekästä vertailla keskenään. Ei oikeasti eikä hypoteettisesti. Siksi toiseksi, etkö sinäkin ole penännyt *käytännön* esimerkkejä ja todistuksia. Pakenetko hypoteettisyyteen siksi, että ei tarvitse myöntää asioiden olevan käytännössä toisin kuin haluaisi?

Mutta ymmärrät kyllä itsekin. Jos kaupungissa halutaan järjestää mahdollisuus siirtyä nopeasti kilometrin matka, sitä ei suunnitella kapealle kauppakadulle. Siihen suunnitellaan pääkatu, kuten Mannerheimintie Helsingissä. Liikenneinsinööreille opetetaan peruskurssilla katuverkon hierarkia. Siten he oppivat ja ymmärtävät, että he eivät suunnittele nopeita siirtymiä varten asuntokatuja vaan pääkatuja. Pääkadulla voi olla raitiotie tai sen alla voi olla tunneli. Kun tunneliasema ja pysäkki ovat samassa kohdassa ja samalla etäisyydellä, sekä kadunpinnalla että tunnelissa voidaan ajaa esteettömästi pysäkiltä toiselle ja samalla nopeudella, jos niin halutaan.




> Linkkaapa yksikin viesti, jossa väitetään, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkiolosuhteissa olisi tunneliliikenne. Jos et linkkaa, voimme todeta, että väitteesi ei pidä paikkaansa.


Heh heh. Tiedät itse miten monta viestiä pelkästään Petteri on kirjoittanut selittääkseen tunneliliikenteen välttämättömyyttä. Itse totesit juuri toiselle kirjoittajalle, ettet viitsi moderoida tätä ketjua, kun viestejä on niin paljon. Joten en lankea miinaasi.

Kuten aiemmin sanoin, viestejä löytyy esim. ketjusta Mannerheimintien liikenteen nopeuttaminen. Siinä sinulle vaatimasi linkki, ole hyvä ja lue! Viestejä on nyt 481, osa tunneleiden puolesta, osa vastaan.

Tuorein tapaus taitaa olla Petterin väittämä, että Helsingissä ja muualla eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa ei ole tilaa raitioteille, minkä vuoksi pitää tehdä tunneleita. Ketju on Helsinkin raitioliikenteen laajuus. Siinä jo toinen linkki.

Eiköhän tämä jo ala riittää saivartelusta ja muiden lukijoiden kiusaamisesta sillä. Siksi toiseksi, olet mitä mieltä tästä asiasta hyvänsä, lukijoilla on oma mielipiteensä käydystä keskustselusta. Me kumpikaan emme voi sitä muuttaa. Mutta saivartelun ja viisastelun jatkaminen vaikuttaa siihen, mitä meistä ajatellaan.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Autoillahan ihmiset ovat alkaneet kulkea kun julkisista ei ole mihinkään.


Niinhän ne ovat. Valittu liikennepoliittinen linja on ollut lisätä raskasta raideliikennettä ja vaihdollisia yhteyksiä. Ratikkaliikenne on rempallaan ja käy monin paikoin museoraitiotiestä. Joukkoliikenteen poikittaisyhteydet ovat koko seudulla pääosin surkeat. Autoilua rajoitetaan vähän. Sekä autoa että joukkoliikennettä käyttävä tietää, että seudulla pääsee autolla kätevästi mihin tahansa, joukkoliikenteellä ei. Edes ydinkeskustassa ei ole hankalaa autoilla. Ei minusta mikään ihme, että autoilu on suosittua ja joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus polkee paikallaan. Kaikenlaiset epärelevantit best-tutkimukset ja ilakointi jollain prosenttiyksikön heilahduksella kyselytutkimuksessa, johon 65 prosenttia jätti vastaamatta, eivät muuta asiaa tuolla ulkoilmassa mihinkään.

Seudun vallankäyttäjien linjaus on kuitenkin tehdä lisää sitä, millä ei ole saavutettu mitään parannusta markkinaosuuteen, joten on aika luonnollista, että se herättää kritiikkiä tälläkin foorumilla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olen ehdottanut kompromisseja joissa tunnelin sijaan pikaraitiotie laitettaisiin kulkemaan Töölönlahden rantaa pitkin Oopperalle asti josta se voisi haarautua sekä pohjoiseen että itään mutta tietysti tyrmätty sekin.


Ja minä olen ehdottanut kompromisseja, joissa mm. Mannerheimintien alla kulkisi keskustan parkkiluolien syöttötunneli - autoilijoiden rahoilla rakennettu tietenkin - ja että Töölössä joukkoliikenne kulkisi esteettömästi maan pinnalla. Ei tarvitse arvailla, miksei Espoossa tällaista ajatusta kannateta. Ei kannateta Helsingissäkään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:42 ----------




> Miten muuten joku kaukaa lähiöistä tuleva ylipäätään päätyy ratikkaan Munkkiniemessä?


Varmaan samaa porukkaa kuin ne lukuisat Vuosaaresta Etelä-Espooseen kulkijat, joita parin keskustelijan mielestä tuntuu olevan niin rutkasti, että tunnelimetrotta ei selvitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:42 ----------




> Tuossa ideana olisi korvata nykyistä bussiliikennettä ratikoilla, niin , että ne liikentöisivät merkittävästi nykyistä kauemmas. Tähtäimessä ovat merkittävät bussilähiöt, jotka eivät tällä hetkellä ole raideliikenteen piirissä. Esimerkiksi Munkan kautta vaikka Vihdintien käytävä Konalaan ja Pähkinärinteeseen.


No huhhuh! Tuollaista jos olisi mennyt ehdottamaan Etelä-Espooseen aikoinaan! Eikun....

----------


## hylje

> Kummassa asuu enemmän ihmisiä pk-seudulla? Lähiöissä vai kantakaupungissa? Suhde taitaa olla 80/20 luokkaa lähiöiden hyväksi.  Entä tulevaisuudessa? 50-100 vuoden päästä voidaan olla tilanteessa että kantakaupunki ylettyy kehäykköselle asti mutta silti lähiöissä asuisi enemmän ihmisiä.


Epäilen vahvasti tätä olettamusta. Tänä vuonna väestönkasvu notkahti Helsingin eduksi muun seudun kustannuksella, huolimatta Helsingin saamattomuudesta asuntorakentamisessa. Lähtökohta suunnittelussa on vastata nykyisiin tarpeisiin, ja nykyiset tarpeet ovat enemmän asukkaita Helsingissä ja asuntohinnoista päätellen nimenomaan kaupunki-Helsingissä. Kaupungin rakentaminen ei ole sen kalliimpaa kuin nukkumalähiöidenkään.

Kaupunkia tulee rakentaa kaupunkilaisten ehdoilla, koska he viettävät koko valveillaoloaikansa siellä. Yhden kaupunkilaisen etu peittoaa kahden virka-aikana kaupungissa vierailevan edun. Eli kärjistäen yhden kaupunkilaisen asuttamista vastaan voidaan täysin karkoittaa vähän alle kaksi työmatkalaista ja jäädään voitolle. Tässä ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko työmatkalaisia 80% vai 20% kaupungissa työssäkäyvistä. Voitto on voittoa.

Mutta minusta on järkevä oletus, että asukkaiden lisääntyessä nykyiset väylät eivät tyhjene mihinkään. Eli pahimmillaan yksi uusi kaupunkilainen työmatkailee kaupungin sisällä autollaan ja karkoittaa vain yhden työmatkalaisen. Parhaimmillaan uusi kaupunkilainen työmatkailee joukkoliikenteellä tai jalan, ja samat kaksi työmatkalaista työmatkailevat jatkossakin. Eli tosiasiassa kaupunkilaisten asuttamisessa tulos on pahimmillaan voittoa tai parhaimmillaan puhdasta voittoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toistan asiaan havainnolistaneen vertauksenikin: vesibussi ei voi kulkea kadulla eikä katubussi vesireitillä, joten niidenkään ominaisuuksia ei ole mielekästä vertailla keskenään.





> Siksi toiseksi, etkö sinäkin ole penännyt *käytännön* esimerkkejä ja todistuksia. Pakenetko hypoteettisyyteen siksi, että ei tarvitse myöntää asioiden olevan käytännössä toisin kuin haluaisi?


Vertauskuvaasi käyttäen sinun väitteesi "Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä." voitaisiin tulkita niin, että vesibussi ja kaupunkibussi olisivat yhtä nopeita.

Minulle käy myös käytännön esimerkki kävelykeskustasta, jonka läpi raitiotie menee 80 km/h. Hypoteettisuus oli vain toinen mahdollinen tapa osoittaa väitteesi oikeaksi. Vieläkään et ole kyennyt tekemään sitä, vaan myönsit itsekin asian mahdottomuuden kirjoittamalla "Jos kaupungissa halutaan järjestää mahdollisuus siirtyä nopeasti kilometrin matka, sitä ei suunnitella kapealle kauppakadulle". Pintaliikenne onkin siis vain tietyin edellytyksin yhtä nopeaa kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne (mitä et alkuperäisessä väitteessäsi maininnut).




> Tiedät itse miten monta viestiä pelkästään Petteri on kirjoittanut selittääkseen tunneliliikenteen välttämättömyyttä.


petteri ei ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkiolosuhteissa olisi tunneliliikenne. Ei myöskään linkkaamissasi ketjuissa. Voidaan siis todeta, ettet ole kyennyt osoittamaan tuotakaan väitettäsi oikeaksi.

Minustakin tämä riittää jo saivartelusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vertauskuvaasi käyttäen sinun väitteesi "Pintaliikenne liikenne-etuuksin on yhtä nopeata kuin tunneli- tai ilmarataliikenne samalla pysäkkivälillä." voitaisiin tulkita niin, että vesibussi ja kaupunkibussi olisivat yhtä nopeita.


Jaaha. Niinhän se tietenkin on. Kun olen sanonut, että vesi- ja katubussia ei voi verrata, niin sinun mielestäsi voi tulkita minun sanoneen, että niitä voi verrata. Olen vain insinööri, en ihmistieteilijä, joten en kykene keskusteluun, josta puuttuu logiikka ja järki. Sinun todellisuutesi lienee toinen kuin minulla ja muutamilla muilla.




> Minulle käy myös käytännön esimerkki kävelykeskustasta, jonka läpi raitiotie menee 80 km/h.


Minulla ei ole sellaista esimerkkiä, ei myöskään esimerkkiä marketin pysäköintihallista, jossa ajetaan 120 km/h. Kumpiakaan ei edes pidä olla, koska jopa autoliikenteen suunnittelu lähtee sellaisesta turvallisuusajattelusta, että ihmiset eivät ainakaan kuole siellä missä on autoliikennettä. Ja mieluummin eivät myöskään vammaudu. Mutta jos vammautuvat, niin mahdollisimman lievästi ja niin, ettei jää pysyviä vammoja. Olen luullut, että sinullekin ainakin liikennesuunnittelun perusteet ovat tuttuja. Mutta jos mielestäsi kävelykadulla pitää raitiovaunujen voida ajaa 80 km/h, niin lienet ainakin unohtanut oppimasi, jos olet liikennetekniikan perusteita opiskellut.

Meidän insinöörien tehtävä on suunnitella hyviä ja toimivia asioita. Jos vaikka tehtävä on suunnitella pullo veden säilyttämiseen, emme suunnittele pulloa, jossa on pohjassa reikä. Emme siitäkään huolimatta, että joku asiakas, poliitikko tai lobbari haluaisi reiän pohjaan, jotta pullon tyhjentämiseksi ei tarvitse nähdä vaivaa pullon kallistamisesta. Yritämme toki valistaa, miksi pullonpohjassa ei pidä olla reikää. Mutta vaikka viesti ei menisikään perille, emme silti tee pullon pohjaan reikää. Jos tekisimme, asiakkaamme tulisi kohta pullon saatuaan kuitenkin takaisin moittimaan meitä siitä, että teimme pohjaan reiän eikä pullo toimi.




> petteri ei ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt, että ainoa keino tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä kaupunkiolosuhteissa olisi tunneliliikenne. Ei myöskään linkkaamissasi ketjuissa. Voidaan siis todeta, ettet ole kyennyt osoittamaan tuotakaan väitettäsi oikeaksi.


Eipä tietenkään. Jos tarkemmin ajatellaan, niin Petterihän on aivan selvästi sitä mieltä, että tunnelit ovat turhan kalliita ja tarpeettomia. Hän on kirjoitellut niistä ihan vain lämpimikseen. Oikeastihan Petteri onkin sitä mieltä, että raitioliikenteen pitää ollakin juuri sellaista kuin se Helsingissä yrittää olla. Liian tiheät vuorovälit, pienet vaunut, vaihtelevat matka-ajat. Liikenne-etuudeksi nimitetään järjestelmää, joka varmistaa raitiovaunun pysähtymisen liikennevaloihin ja takaa sen, että raitiovaunut ajavat mahdollisimman hitaasti. Eihän muuten kansa näe, miten surkea ja vanhanaikainen liikennemuoto raitiotie on ja ymmärrä vaatia metroa, liityntäliikennettä ja lisää jonoutuvia busseja Jokerillekin. Kaikki tämähän palvelee varsinaista tarkoitusta, moniarvoista autoilua, jolle jokainen kaupunkilainen saa oikeutuksen surkeasti toimivasta joukkoliikenteestä.




> Minustakin tämä riittää jo saivartelusta.


Jos tämä olisikin saivartelua, edes. Minä en kuitenkaan tiedä, onko tällaisella asioiden vääntelemisellä ja vääristelyllä sekä tahallisella väärinymmärtämisellä jokin nimi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa ideana olisi korvata nykyistä bussiliikennettä ratikoilla, niin , että ne liikentöisivät merkittävästi nykyistä kauemmas. Tähtäimessä ovat merkittävät bussilähiöt, jotka eivät tällä hetkellä ole raideliikenteen piirissä. Esimerkiksi Munkan kautta vaikka Vihdintien käytävä Konalaan ja Pähkinärinteeseen.


Niin, sellaistahan on moni halunnut tänne. Mutta nyt joudutaan kulkemaan bussilla esim vihdintieltä kun ratiovaunua ei ole, mutta ei se bussikaan ole juuri yhtään nopeampi. Juna on tietysti nopein, sillä kestää alle 10 minuuttia mutta kun sillä junalla pääsee vain yhteen paikkaan keskustassa, eli "Töölönlahden" päärautatieasemalle. 




> Kaupunkia tulee rakentaa kaupunkilaisten ehdoilla, koska he viettävät koko valveillaoloaikansa siellä. Yhden kaupunkilaisen etu peittoaa kahden virka-aikana kaupungissa vierailevan edun. Eli kärjistäen yhden kaupunkilaisen asuttamista vastaan voidaan täysin karkoittaa vähän alle kaksi työmatkalaista ja jäädään voitolle. Tässä ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko työmatkalaisia 80% vai 20% kaupungissa työssäkäyvistä. Voitto on voittoa.


Karkottaa? Oliko tuo sarkasmia vai tarkoititko tosissasi? Miten meinaat sen karkoittamisen tehdä? Pisteytetäänkö meidät jotka tulemme ulkopuolelta ja miten? Ettet vaan lainaa ideaa joltain toiselta?




> Kirjoitin jo aikaisemmin, mutta toistan sitten taas: tunneliliikenteellä ei voi palvella raitiokävelykatua. Siksi tunneliliikenne ja raitiotie kävelykadulla eivät ole toistensa vaihtoehtoja, joita on mielekästä verrata keskenään


Tästä olen kerrankin samaa mieltä. On olemassa paikoja joissa ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa joukkoliikenteelle kuin raitiotiet. Esim erilaiset historialliset kävelykeskustat edellyttäen että sen kadiulle raitiovaunu mahtuu. Sellaisissa ei olis mitään järkeä hoitaa liikenne metrolla koska pysäkkiväli ollisi liian tiheä että siinä olisi mieltä, tai busseilla jotka vain haisevat ja meluavat. Mutta sitten on paikoja joissa raitiotie ja joku muu liikenneväliine toimi toisiaan täydentävänä. Eli puhutaan kahden tason liikenteestä jos toinen niistä kulkee kadulla muun liikenteen seassa ja toinen liikennemuoto omalla eristetyllä radallaan. Lainattu suoraan sinun kirjastasi. Silloin ne jotka matkustavat  kauemmas valitsevat sen joka kulke eristetyllä radallaan, jos on tarjolla. Jos minä esim kuljen pidemän matkan kuin kaksi metroasemanväliä, kuljen metrolla, mutta jos on enintään 2 metroasemanväliä kuljen raitiovaunulla tai bussilla, vaikka olisi mahdollisusuus kulkea myös metrolla, johtuen tasonvaihtoon menevästä ajasta. Tosin muistettava että raitiovaunupysäkillekin siirtymiseen voi mennä aikaa minuutti tai pari liikennevaloista johtuen. Mun raja on siis 2 metroasemanväliä, jota pidemmillä matkoilla on melkein aina mielekkäämpää kulkea metrolla, vaikka joutuisi hieman enemmän kävelemään, tarkoittaen siis matkakohteita jotka ovat metraseman lähellä tai n 0.5 km säteellä siitä. 



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:18 ----------




> Oikeastihan Petteri onkin sitä mieltä, että raitioliikenteen pitää ollakin juuri sellaista kuin se Helsingissä yrittää olla. Liian tiheät vuorovälit, pienet vaunut, vaihtelevat matka-ajat. Liikenne-etuudeksi nimitetään järjestelmää, joka varmistaa raitiovaunun pysähtymisen liikennevaloihin ja takaa sen, että raitiovaunut ajavat mahdollisimman hitaasti.


Nämä ovat olleet hyvin ajankohtaisia puheenaiheita tällä ja rinnakkaisilla foorumeilla jo yli 10 vuoden ajan, ja niillä kirjoittajilla joilla on kytköksiä HKL:ään tai HSL:ään on varmaan tieto miksi raitiotie on juuri tällainen eikä ole saatu toimivampia valoetuuksia tai 50 m pitkiä vaunuja. On ollut varmaan mahdollisuus vaikuttaa  päätöksiin mitkä johtivat Transtechin Artic vaunujen ominaisuuksien määrittelyyn esim. Ne kirjoittajat joilla on niitä kytköksiä voisivat tulla esiin ja kertoa rehellisesti mistä johtuu että jatketaan tutulla ja turvallisella konseptilla tai että muutokset toteutetaan aina hyvin pieninä paloina niin ettei niitä aina huomata. Kyllä minun mielestäni välipalallisten vaunujen käyttöönotto on askel parempaan suuntaan, samoin uudet linjat Jätkäsaareen jotka valmistuivat aika nopeasti.  Olen huomannut kanssa että uusilla linjoilla on laitettu bussit kulkemaan samoja kaistoja pitkin, vaikka jotkut kritisoivat sitä niin se on käytännössä ollut ainoa mahdolline keino toteutttaa kapeassa paikassa sujuva joukkoliikennekaista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Kumpiakaan ei edes pidä olla, koska jopa autoliikenteen suunnittelu lähtee sellaisesta turvallisuusajattelusta, että ihmiset eivät ainakaan kuole siellä missä on autoliikennettä. Ja mieluummin eivät myöskään vammaudu.


Aivan, ja juuri sen vuoksi raitiovaunut eivät voi ajaa keskustojen läpi yhtä nopeasti kuin eristetty joukkoliikenne. Eli alkuperäinen väittämäsi oli väärä.




> Minä en kuitenkaan tiedä, onko tällaisella asioiden vääntelemisellä ja vääristelyllä sekä tahallisella väärinymmärtämisellä jokin nimi.


En tiedä minäkään, mutta tunnut tosiaan olevan mestari siinä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan, ja juuri sen vuoksi raitiovaunut eivät voi ajaa keskustojen läpi yhtä nopeasti kuin eristetty joukkoliikenne. Eli alkuperäinen väittämäsi oli väärä.


Tieteenfilosofiassa pohditaan myös totuuden käsitettä. Mutta se ei muutu siitä, että joku ei asiaa ymmärrä tai puhuu eri asiasta kuin mistä on kysymys. Sinulle ja Petterille näyttää olevan tunnelissa kaupungin ali ja ohi porhaltava juna käypä vaihtoehto kävelykatua palvelevalle raitiotielle. Mielipiteenvapauden puitteissa saatte olla mitä mieltä tahansa, mutta ei asia kuitenkaan ole niin. Onneksi liikennejärjestelmä- ja joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat tietävät sen, eivätkä esitä tuollaista.

Mutta jos nyt palataan siihen, mitä olen väittänyt ja käytännön esimerkein todeksi osoittanut, niin siinä ei ollut kyse keskustojen läpi ajamisesta. Mutta ei sekään mitenkään harvinaista ole, että junat ajavat nopeasti keskustojen läpi, ilman tunneleita ja eritasoja. Junien nopeuden tähden vain järjestelyt ovat vähän raskaampia puomitettuine tasoristeyksineen. Ihan tavallista Suomessakin, vaikka tasoristeyksistä pyritäänkin nykyään eroon, kun junien nopeudet ovat kasvaneet. Mutta raitiovaunut ja metrovaunut, jotka palvelevat keskustan sisäistä liikennettä, eivät nykyisiä junien nopeuksia käytä, eivätkä voikaan käyttää.




> En tiedä minäkään, mutta tunnut tosiaan olevan mestari siinä.


Jääköön muiden lukijoiden arvioitavaksi, kuka tässäkin aiheessa on vääristelyä harrastanut. Minun ei ole sitä arviota vaikea kestää, vaikka jättäisinkin tämän jälkeen sinulle viimeisen sanan.

Antero

----------


## pehkonen

Hiekkalaatikossa tuntuu olevan tungos ja pura. 

Mielestäni pitää erottaa kaksi/kolme järjestelmää toisistaan. "Perinteinen" keskustoissa kulkeva raitiovaunu (Kantakaupungien alue). Esikaupunkilinjat, joita voidaan hoitaa "pika"-vuoroilla (tälläinen sopisi Espooseen rannan ja rantaradan välille sekä pohjoisen metsien ja rantaradan välille. Vantaalle tehdään jo kehärataa, joten sinne ei kannata luoda perinteisiä raitiovaunulinjoja). Helsingissä on turha lähteä rikkomaan rikkomisen vuoksi järjestelmää, mutta kaikkien joukkoliikennevälineiden kulkua tulisi edistää.  "cut

Jos pääkaupunkiseudulle voisi tehdä Berliinin tyyppisesti "cut-and-cover"-mallista metroa, niin siitä vaan. Toki maaperä aika hyvin estää sen -> syväratkaisut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sinulle ja Petterille näyttää olevan tunnelissa kaupungin ali ja ohi porhaltava juna käypä vaihtoehto kävelykatua palvelevalle raitiotielle.


Tuo on oma tulkintasi ja valitettavasti väärä. Itse ainakin olen sitä mieltä, että riippuu tapauksesta. Joskus ne voivat olle vaihtoehtoja, usein kuitenkin toisiaan täydentäviä ratkaisuja.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuukankon ja Anteron kiistely on typerä. Jos keskustellaan siitä, onko appelsiini terveellinen ja toinen sanoo, ettei ole, koska vain kuoret syödessä tulee maha kipeäksi, niin ei tuossa ole mitään järkeä.

Miksi ette tarkastele asiaa kokonaisuutena? Sanoin jo aiemmin, että jos valitaan mahdollisimman samoissa olosuhteissa toimiva maanalainen ja maanpäällinen liikenne, niin nopeudet ovat samassa suuruusluokassa. Siis kadun alla kulkeva, tiheästi (jopa alle 500 m) pysähtyvä ja cut-and-coverina rakennettu, maanpinnan katujen mutkia seuraava metrolinja sekä vastaavalla tavalla rakennettu hyvin eristetty ja etuuksin toteutettu maanpäällinen ratikkalinja. Silloin nopeuksissa ei ole eroa, varsinkaan jos asemalle/pysäkille siirtymiseen kuluva aika huomioidaan. Ikäeroa tällaisilla järjestelmillä kyllä on, yleensä luokkaa sata vuotta. Mutta sehän on vain hyvä, jos kehitys menee sillä tavoin eteenpäin, että se, mikä sata vuotta sitten voitiin tehdä vain kalliisti maan alle, voidaan tänään tehdä maan päälle edullisemmin ja miellyttävämmin.

Jos verrataan tunnelissa kulkevaa pendoliinoa ja maan päällä kävelykadulla kulkevaa ratikkaa, niin niiden nopeudet eivät ole samoja, mutta ei sitä ole kukaan väittänytkään eikä ole millään tavalla mielekästä verrata kahta täysin erilaista asiaa.

Antero voisi vähän hioa muotoiluaan, jotta se ei olisi niin yleispätevä että sen voi tahallaan käsittää väärin, ja Kuukanko voisi yrittää olla ymmärtämättä kaiken mahdollisimman väärin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi ette tarkastele asiaa kokonaisuutena?


Kokonaisuutena asiaa on tarkasteltu tässä ketjussa jo kauan aikaa sitten mm. Etelä-Espooseen parhaiten soveltuvan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kannalta. Se taitaa olla niin loppuun kaluttu luu, että täytyi keksiä muita nahistelun aiheita pyhäpäivien ratoksi  :Smile: 

Noin vakavasti ottaen, minusta kuitenkin argumentit on esitettävä niin, ettei niitä ole ainakaan helppo ymmärtää väärin niin, että ne vaikuttaisivat paljon yleispätevimmiltä kuin ovat.

----------


## petteri

> Antero voisi vähän hioa muotoiluaan, jotta se ei olisi niin yleispätevä että sen voi tahallaan käsittää väärin, ja Kuukanko voisi yrittää olla ymmärtämättä kaiken mahdollisimman väärin.


Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että Anteron olisi hyvä hioa väitteitään.

Mutta minusta toive, että Anteron väitteitä lukiessa pitäisi ehkä jonkin salatieteen sääntöjen mukaan yrittää ymmärtää niiden ajoittain tarkoittavan jotain aika lailla muuta mitä kuin hän kirjoittaa on aika paljon vaadittu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta minusta toive, että Anteron väitteitä lukiessa pitäisi ehkä jonkin salatieteen sääntöjen mukaan yrittää ymmärtää niiden ajoittain tarkoittavan jotain aika lailla muuta mitä kuin hän kirjoittaa on aika paljon vaadittu.


...lukee kuin piru Raamattua. Eli uskonasioista on turha väitellä ja niitä tosiasioilla argumentoida.

On yhdentekevää, mitä kirjoittaa, kun on joku joka aina haluaa tulkita ja vääntää asiat väärin. Vaikka kirjoittaisi kuinka täsmällisesti ja perustellusti, väärin tulkitsija vain irrottaa lauseen asiayhteydestä ja voi sen jälkeen väittää lauseen tarkoittavan ihan mitä vain itse keksii. Ja sen jälkeen keskustelu jatkuu loputtomiin, kuten poliitikon haastattelu, jossa toimittaja esittää kiusallisen kysymyksen. Poliitkko vastaa siihen puhumalla jostain aivan muusta tai sanomalla jotain, mikä ei oikeastaan tarkoita mitään. Kun toimittaja kysyy uudelleen, poliitikko antaa saman vastauksen. Poliitikon kannattajat pitävät toimittajaa tyhmänä, vastustajat pitävät poliitikkoa tyhmänä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Siis kerro nyt mitä ovat ne ei-vakuuttavat argumentit, joita tällä foorumilla on esitetty.


Esimerkiksi: tässä ketjussa aiemmin Länsimetroa väitettiin yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamattomaksi sillä perusteella, että laskelmissa käytettiin poikkeuksellisen alhaiseksi väitettyä 5% korkoa. Jos tuon väitteen esittäjä tulisi nyt kehuskelemaan oikeassa olollaan, en pitäisi sitä minkään arvoisena, koska syy ei suinkaan ole korkotasossa.

Ja sanon jo valmiiksi, etten viitsi nyt alkaa käyttää aikaani vanhoista argumenteista kinasteluun. Länsimetron louhintatyöt on kohta saatu valmiiksi, joten Länsimetron rakennuskustannuksista varsin iso osa alkaa olla uponneita kustannuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Esimerkiksi: tässä ketjussa aiemmin Länsimetroa väitettiin yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamattomaksi sillä perusteella, että laskelmissa käytettiin poikkeuksellisen alhaiseksi väitettyä 5% korkoa. Jos tuon väitteen esittäjä tulisi nyt kehuskelemaan oikeassa olollaan, en pitäisi sitä minkään arvoisena, koska syy ei suinkaan ole korkotasossa.


Tämä on vähän huono esimerkki, kun ne lainat ovat 30 vuodeksi. Tällä voi kehuskella vasta sitten, kun se 30 vuotta on kulunut. Ovatko korot silloin 2 % vai 20 %, sitä emme tiedä.

Nimen omaan yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus perustuu suurelta osin matka-aikasäästöihin, ja juuri tämä on ehkä kaikkein pahin noista länsimetrovedätyksistä. Muistatteko sen kivan kartan, jonne vihreällä oli tussattu niitä alueita, joiden matkantekoa länsimetro nopeuttaa? Pohjana keksittyjä liityntäbussien vuorovälejä ja metrolinja, jonka asemista osa oli jätetty "varauksiksi". Nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa ensinnäkin automaattiajo hidastaa metroa jo itsessään (onkohan sitä muuten myönnetty vielä, vai kuuluuko se toistaiseksi kategoriaan "virkamies ei tiedä tai osaa"?), jossa liityntälinjasto ei tietenkään ole sellainen kuin silloin ajateltiin ja nuo "varaukset" tietysti rakennetaan. Koko se kiva kartta on nyt tulipunainen. Jopa Matinkylän metroaseman kohdalla  sinnehän kestää metrolla pidempään kuin nykyisin bussilla. Ihan siis jo Reittioppaankin mukaan.

Investointikustannuksista ja aikataulusta ei tarvinne sanoa mitään. Muistutan nyt kuitenkin, että metroasiantuntijaksi itseään tituleeraavaa Louko antoi ensimmäisenä arvionaan sen, että länsimetro olisi käytössä 2011.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja jos vanhoja muistellaan, niin yhteiskuntataloudelliseen H/K-laskelmaahan oli hyödyksi lisätty erityinen palvelulisä, olikohan 50 centtiä per nousu ihan vain siitä, että matkustaja pääsee käyttämään metroa. Tällaisen tempun jälkeen laskelmalla ei ole enää mitään arvoa ja se on selvää jokaiselle, joka on paperin vaivautunut käymään aikanaan läpi. Lieventävänä asianhaarana on tietysti se, että liikenneministeriön templaatti, jonka pitäisi sellaisenaan soveltua joka hankkeelle, ei ole kovinkaan relevantti joukkoliikennehankkeiden arviointiin, jonka takia muuten käytäntöä ollaan uudistamassa. Tämä on kuitenkin ollut aikanaan tiedossa ja vaikuttanut varmasti päätöksentekoonkin.

Wienin teknillisessä opetetaan, että hankkeen arviointi lähtee hankkeen tavoitteista. Eli tavoitteen perusteella pitäisi päättää millä tavalla juuri tämän hankkeen kannattuvuutta tai vaihtoehtojen paremmuutta tulisi arvioida. Tarjolla on sitten paljonkin erilaisia menetelmiä. Vaikkapa metrolinjaa rakennettaessa tietenkin tavoitellaan aivan toisentyyppisiä vaikutuksia kuin vaikkapa ysitien parantamisella Oriveden ja Jämsän välillä. 

Tällä tavalla muuten saataisiin parannettua strategiapapereidenkin vaikuttavuutta, sillä strategia olisi luonnollinen lähtökohta kun päätetään, mitä vaikutuksia tutkitaan. Jos strategiassa sanotaan, että tarkoitus on vähentää hiilidioksiidipäästöjä, hankkeen osalta arvioidaan kuinka paljon hiilidioksiidipäästöt vähenevät ja millä rahalla yksi tonni häviää. Jos strategiassa on asetettu tavoitteeksi joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntyminen, arvioidaan kuinka paljon käyttö lisääntyy ja millä rahalla per uusi matkustaja. Jos halutaan edistää elinkeinoelämän toimintaedellytyksiä tai työllisyyttä, sitten tarkastellaan näitä. Nyt yhtenäinen laskentamalli tavallaan sivuuttaa kaupunkien ja muiden toimijoiden omat strategiat ja asettaa hankeen tavoitteet etukäteen, joita ovat käytännössä liikenneturvallisuus ja liikenteen nopeuden kasvattaminen.

----------


## Kani

> Tällä tavalla muuten saataisiin parannettua strategiapapereidenkin vaikuttavuutta, sillä strategia olisi luonnollinen lähtökohta kun päätetään, mitä vaikutuksia tutkitaan. Jos strategiassa sanotaan, että tarkoitus on vähentää hiilidioksiidipäästöjä, hankkeen osalta arvioidaan kuinka paljon hiilidioksiidipäästöt vähenevät ja millä rahalla yksi tonni häviää. Jos strategiassa on asetettu tavoitteeksi joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntyminen, arvioidaan kuinka paljon käyttö lisääntyy ja millä rahalla per uusi matkustaja. Jos halutaan edistää elinkeinoelämän toimintaedellytyksiä tai työllisyyttä, sitten tarkastellaan näitä. Nyt yhtenäinen laskentamalli tavallaan sivuuttaa kaupunkien ja muiden toimijoiden omat strategiat ja asettaa hankeen tavoitteet etukäteen, joita ovat käytännössä liikenneturvallisuus ja liikenteen nopeuden kasvattaminen.


Totta. Länsimetron osalta alkavat excelistä loppua sarakkeet kun haetaan epätoivoisesti edes jotakin hyötyä. Edellä mainituista ei toteudu oikein mikään. Kuten 339-DF sanoo, ei paranna palvelua, ei nopeuta edes ilman vaihtoja.

Mutta veljien taulukoissahan on vain kaksi oleellista saraketta: rakennusmaan omistajan hyöty ja rakennusliikkeen hyöty. Ne kun ovat plussalla, niin alkaa tapahtua. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat täysin marginaaliseikka. Avajaisissa ilmapalloja tuhannelle ensimmäiselle ja kuva velihesariin. "Vihdoinkin! Espoolaiset innostuivat ensimmäisestä metromatkasta"

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta veljien taulukoissahan on vain kaksi oleellista saraketta: rakennusmaan omistajan hyöty ja rakennusliikkeen hyöty. Ne kun ovat plussalla, niin alkaa tapahtua. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat täysin marginaaliseikka.


Tosin tämäkin voi olla ihan hyvin jopa virallinenkin tavoite, eli hankkeen tarkoitus on nostaa maan ja kiinteistöjen arvoa. Espoon kohdalla tämä tuskin hirveästi hyödyttää kuntalaisia, mutta jollain taantuvalla kaupungilla saattaa olla todellista tarvetta luoda vaikkapa arvostettu asuinalue. Ehkäpä jo Vantaalla ajatellaan näin. Ja tietysti Espoossakin, kun pääkaupungin kunnat pelaavat mustaa pekkaa huonoista asukkaista, eli välttelevät viimeiseen asti, että omaan kuntaan tulisi suhteellisesti seudun halvimmat kaupunginosat.

Jos hankkeen tavoitteeksi voidaan avoimesti kertoa maan ja kiinteistöjen arvon nostaminen, niin silloin voitaisiin myös arvioida asiaa tältä kannalta ja katsoa miten rahalla saadaan tehokkaimmin arvonnousua. Jos edellä mainittu on Espoon piiloagenda, niin ongelmaksi tulee, että Espoo joutuu toteuttamaan hankkeen mututuntumalta, kun olennaisia asioita ei voida selvittää kunnolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos hankkeen tavoitteeksi voidaan avoimesti kertoa maan ja kiinteistöjen arvon nostaminen, niin silloin voitaisiin myös arvioida asiaa tältä kannalta ja katsoa miten rahalla saadaan tehokkaimmin arvonnousua. Jos edellä mainittu on Espoon piiloagenda, niin ongelmaksi tulee, että Espoo joutuu toteuttamaan hankkeen mututuntumalta, kun olennaisia asioita ei voida selvittää kunnolla.


Kyllähän siitäkin itse asiassa puhutaan. Jokerinkin kohdalla. Mutta kovin epämääräisesti. Kaikki muu muutetaan euroiksi tai lelueuroiksi, tätä ei. Rehellistä olisi laskea maanarvonnousulle joku arvo ja veloittaa osa tästä rakennusliikkeiltä tai panna rakennusliikkeet rakentamaan se metro. Minulla ei olisi mitään sitä vastaan, että Espoo rakentaisi kaikkien metsiensä alle metrotunneleita, kunhan vaan kertoisivat avoimesti, miksi niin tehdään ja kuka hyötyy sekä panisivat hyötyjän maksamaan.

Kruunuvuoren ratikka on ainoa sellainen hanke, jossa maanarvonnousua mitattiin konsulttityön avulla ja nimenomaan siitä näkökulmasta, kuinka paljon suurempia tonttivuokria kaupunki voi rakennusliikkeiltä periä.

----------


## j-lu

->Sehän ei ole mikään salaisuus, että pk-seudun raskasraidehankkeissa on ensisijaisesti kyse kiinteistökehityksestä ja (uudis)rakentamisesta, ei niinkään liikenteestä, vaikka selvitykset liikenteellisistä tavoitteista lähtevätkin. 

Östersundomin suunnitelmien kohdalla uudisrakentaminen on tietysti ilmeistä, mutta samoja tavoitteita on Marja-radalla ja länsimetrolla, Pisaran kohdalla kyse on enemmän täydennysrakentamisesta ja siitä, että suunniteltujen asemanseutujen kiinteistöjä "sattuu" olemaan aika vaikutusvaltaisten tahojen omistuksessa. Tämän voi myös nähdä syynä sille, että Pisaran ns. laajemmat vaihtoehdot on selvityksissä suljettu pois, vaikka ne kenties olisivat auttaneet enemmän niihin liikenteellisiin ongelmiin, joilla Pisaraa hankkeena myydään. Taka-Töölöstä pohjoiseen ei yksinkertaisesti ole merkittäviä kiinteistönomistajia, tai merkittävää täydennysrakennuspotentiaalia.

Sinänsä hankkeiden arvioiminen niiden tavoitteista käsin olisi suorastaan edistyksellistä. Pk-seutu tarvitsee lisää asuntoja, eikä niiden rakentaminen ole mitenkään häpeällinen tavoite. Raskasraide mahdollistaa järeän kaavoituksen ja rakentamisen, joten hankkeet voivat olla jopa kannattavampia, jos arvioimiseen käytetään myös muita kuin liikenteellisiä kriteereitä. Tietysti asioista puhuminen niiden oikeilla nimillä saattaa synnyttää jostain näkökulmasta katsottuna epätoivottavia keskusteluja, esimerkiksi siitä, minkälaista kaupunkia pk-seudulle halutaan rakentaa.

----------


## late-

> Ja jos vanhoja muistellaan, niin yhteiskuntataloudelliseen H/K-laskelmaahan oli hyödyksi lisätty erityinen palvelulisä, olikohan 50 centtiä per nousu ihan vain siitä, että matkustaja pääsee käyttämään metroa. Tällaisen tempun jälkeen laskelmalla ei ole enää mitään arvoa ja se on selvää jokaiselle, joka on paperin vaivautunut käymään aikanaan läpi.


Palvelutasohyötyjen laskentaa täsmennettiin tuon jälkeen Liikenneväylien hankearvioinnin yleisohjeen uudessa versiossa (Liikennevirasto 14/2011): "Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjähyötyjen arvioinnissa otetaan huomioon matkan eri vaiheiden (kävely, odotus, vaihto) arvo matkustajalle (ks. liite 4, kohta 10) ja tätä kutsutaan palvelutasohyödyksi.
Palvelutasotekijöiden arvo määritellään suhteessa aikakustannukseen."

Palvelutasohyöty määräytyy liikennemallissa: Joukkoliikenteen eri kulkutavoilla on erilaiset nousuvastukset perustuen havaittuun houkuttelevuuteen. Raideliikenteen nousuvastus on bussiliikennettä pienempi. Tämä on raidekertoimen (rajallinen) ilmentymistapa mallissa.

Palvelutasohyödyistä riippuvat mm. Raide-Jokerin ja Munkkivuoren raitiotien kannattavuus. Niissä on ongelmansa, mutta nykyään niitä sovelletaan kaikkiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin, joille tehdään tarkat laskelmat. Länsimetron ainoa poikkeus oli soveltaa palvelutasohyötyjä aiemmin kuin moniin muihin hankkeisiin. Kuitenkin esimerkiksi Raide-Jokerista olen nähnyt selvästi vanhempiakin palvelutasohyötyjä sisältäviä laskelmia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:30 ----------




> Kyllähän siitäkin itse asiassa puhutaan. Jokerinkin kohdalla. Mutta kovin epämääräisesti. Kaikki muu muutetaan euroiksi tai lelueuroiksi, tätä ei.


Kiinteistöjen arvonnousu on hyvin pitkälti samaa hyötyä kuin aikasäästöt. Kiinteistöjen arvo nousee, koska niiden saavutettavuus paranee. Toki mukana on muitakin tekijöitä, mutta päällekkäisyyttä on hyvin paljon. Tästä syystä arvonnousua ja aikasäästöjä ei voi laskea yhteen. Rinnakkaiset laskelmat näistä voi ja kannattaakin tehdä.

Yksin arvonnousustakaan ei silti ole kyse. Liikennehankkeet vaikuttavat laajasti yhteiskunnan toimintaan, taloudelliseen toimeliaisuuteen ja erityisesti yhdyskuntarakenteen myöhempään kehitykseen. Nämä vaikutukset ovat tärkeitä, joskin kovin vaikeita arvioida mitenkään luotettavasti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kiinteistöjen arvonnousu on hyvin pitkälti samaa hyötyä kuin aikasäästöt. Kiinteistöjen arvo nousee, koska niiden saavutettavuus paranee. Toki mukana on muitakin tekijöitä, mutta päällekkäisyyttä on hyvin paljon. Tästä syystä arvonnousua ja aikasäästöjä ei voi laskea yhteen. Rinnakkaiset laskelmat näistä voi ja kannattaakin tehdä.


Tämähän on tosiaan selitys miksi aikasäästöjä lasketaan, eli niiden oletetaan muuttuvan saavutettavuudeksi suorassa suhteessa aikasäästön arvioituun hintaan. Sinällään ihan järkeenkäypä ajatus, mutta se on yksinkertaisesti liian alkeellinen, sillä maankäyttöä on vaikka millaista ja kullekin on aivan oma saavutettavuutensa, eli vaikka ruokakauppa yrittää saavuttaa asukkaita, lounasravintola työpaikkoja, lakitoimisto oikeuden istuimia yms. Näin ollen minun ymmärryksen mukaan muutos yleisessä saavutettavuudessa (johon on kyllä lisättävä myös väylien kapasiteetti) mittaa pelkästään muutoksen määrää ja muutos voi olla yhtä hyvin negatiivistakin: ei ole itsestään selvää, että parempi saavutettavuus on hyvästä alueelle kuin alueelle. Sitä paitsi muutos on usein laadullinen eikä määrällinen: kaupunginosan luonne muuttuu. Varsinkin kun koko kaupunkiseudun mitassa kyse on pelkästä nollasummapelistä: suurempi liikkuvuus vain suurentaa kaupunkiseutua (joka sekään ei ole itsestäänselvästi aina huono seuraus..), mutta keskimääräinen saavutettavuus ei muutu miksikään.




> Yksin arvonnousustakaan ei silti ole kyse. Liikennehankkeet vaikuttavat laajasti yhteiskunnan toimintaan, taloudelliseen toimeliaisuuteen ja erityisesti yhdyskuntarakenteen myöhempään kehitykseen. Nämä vaikutukset ovat tärkeitä, joskin kovin vaikeita arvioida mitenkään luotettavasti.


Näissä nyt ollaan ihan alussa, mutta joitakin työvälineitä on jo olemassa, kuten  MARS,  The integrated dynamic land use and transport model. (googlettamalla lisää, artikkeli itsessään taitaa olla maksullinen) En ole enempi tutustunut, onpahan vain tästä puhuttu luennolla, ehkä vain siksi, että luennoitsija on ollut tätä kehittämässä. Vaan juuri tuota vaikutusta koko yhteistkuntarakenteeseen siinä yritetään mallintaa. Tämä maininta lähinnä siksi, että jo muutaman vuoden sisään näitä ehkä voidaankin jo mallintaa.

----------


## late-

Muut kiireet ovat pitäneet minut hiukan syrjässä ja alkuperäislähteetkin olivat työmaalla, mutta palaan kuitenkin joihinkin nopeusasioihin.




> Olen myös todistanut esimerkillä tämän asian aiemminkin tällä foorumilla. Esimerkkinä oli silloin Mannerheimintie Helsingissä. GPS-seurannalla ratikka kulkee tuurilla jopa ilman liikenne-etuuksia jotakuinkin teoreettisella linjanopeudella Lasipalatsilta Tullinpuomille. Jos Helsingin Erityisolosuhteissa noudatettaisiin tunnettuja hyviä käytäntöjä, täysin liikenne-etuuksin jokainen ratikkavuoro voisi kulkea yhtä nopeasti.


Tämä ei ole välttämättä totta. Yksittäisellä ajokerralla toteutuva optimi ei lukuisista syistä aina ole mielekkäästi toteutettavissa valo-ohjauksessa jatkuvasti.

Esimerkiksi valoetuudet yleensä enemmänkin siirtelevät vihreän ajankohtaa kuin muuttavat vihreän määrää. Usein yhden etuuden jälkeen vastaava etuus ei voi toteutua ennen tietyn kompensoitumisjakson päättymistä. Kun vihreitä siirrellään, sotketaan muutenkin valojen kiertoa. Kiinteissä kierroissa on helpompaa toistaa aina samat toiminnot, mutta kiinteän kierron valot ovat kokonaisuudessaan paljon tehottomampia kuin meillä yleiset liikennetieto-ohjatut opastinryhmäohjatut valot. Keski-Euroopassa on vielä paljon kiinteän kierron valoja, joihin on helpompaa lisätä vahvat etuudet haittaamatta kovin paljon kokonaisuutta. Jos samalla siirrytään liikennetieto-ohjaukseen, voivat jopa kaikki osapuolet voittaa. Meillä moiset löysät on otettu pois jokseenkin kaikista valoista jo aikaa sitten. Eikä tämä ole ainoa syy siihen, ettei parasta yksittäistapausta aina voida toistaa jokaisessa tapauksessa.




> Petterin laskelmista ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta usein mitataan verkon keskinopeutta. Se vaan ei kerro oikeastaan mitään, koska raitio- ja bussiliikenteen verkoissa on aina täysin erilaisia osuuksia, joilla ei voi eikä ole tarkoituskaan olla sama linjanopeus. Kuten bussi Liisankadulla tai Länsiväylällä. Verkon keskinopeuteen vaikuttaa pääasiassa se, miten paljon siinä on esim. moottoritieosuuksia busseilla, ei se, onko keskikaupungin kaduilla etuuksia vai ei.


Verkon keskinopeudella on ongelmansa, mutta yleiskuvaa se antaa. Nopeita osuuksia sisältävän verkon keskinopeus voi olla jopa suurempi kuin keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli antaa ymmärtää. Silti kovin harvassa koko verkon optimi pääsee edes aivan lähelle teoreettista optimia. Jos optimiin päästään vain siellä täällä, eikä koko verkolla, ei optimin oikein voida väittää toteutuvan järjestelmätasolla.




> Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus on palvella ihmisiä heidän matkustaessaan, ei liikenneinsinöörin haaveita huippunopeuksista. Ihmisille hyvää palvelua ovat esimerkiksi kävelyalueet, joihin pääsee ratikalla suoraan kauppojen ovien eteen.


Olen samaa mieltä. Tämä ei kuitenkaan ole relevanttia, jos pohditaan ainoastaan sitä, voidaanko samalla pysäkkivälillä ajaa yhtä nopeasti pinnalla kuin täyseristettynä. Ja tämäkin kysymys on yksin merkittävä, koska sillä on ratkaiseva vaikutus mahdollisia tulevia matka-aikoja arvioitaessa.

Lisäksi matkoja suuntautuu myös kävelyalueiden läpi, joten usein on tarpeen tarjota myös nopeita pysähtymättömiä yhteyksiä. Ei toki aina.




> Kun verrataan pintaliikennettä liikenne-etuuksin ja tunneliliikennettä, ainoaksi tunneliratkaisun eduksi jää se, ettei tunneliratkaisussa ole pakko olla jyrkkiä katuverkon mukaisia kaarteita.


Teoriassa. Käytännössä maan päällä on usein enemmän rajoittavia tekijöitä kuin uusissa maanalaisissa ratkaisuissa. Risteyksissä on konfliktiriskejä, jotka vaikeuttavat linjanopeudella ajamista, laitureille on usein rajallisesti tilaa, joten matkustajatoimintoihin tulee rajoituksia, yms. On siis hyvin kiinnostavaa minkälaisissa tapauksissa on päästy mitenkin lähelle teoreettista optimia ja mitä se on vaatinut. Toisaalta monet maanalaisetkin järjestelmät ovat kaukana optimista. Erityisesti tämä koskee vanhoja järjestelmiä. Helsingin metro toimii luullakseni poikkeuksellisen lähellä teoreettista optimia. Tähän pääseminen osaltaan vaatii jäykät kaarresäteet, pitkät siirtymät aiheuttavan kulun syvällä ja kovat kustannukset.




> Reimsin kaupunkirakenteen johdosta raitiotie kulkee lähes pelkästään korttelikaupungissa. Korttelikaupungin linjanopeus on 18 km/h, laskennallinen linjanopeus on 18,4 km/h.


Erittäin kiinnostavaa. Olisi vielä kiinnostavampaa nähdä miten laskennallinen nopeus on laskettu, koska se kuulostaa äkkiseltään alhaiselta. Ranskalaisilla pikaraitioteillä on lähes järjestään puolen kilometrin pysäkkiväli, jolle esitetään yleensä suurempi teoreettinen linjanopeus. Youtubessa on myös video, jossa näkyy reimsiläisen ratikan ohjaamo nopeusmittareineen. Valo-ohjattuihin risteyksiin näytetään hidastavan nopeuteen 30 km/h ja monista kaarteista ajetaan 30 tai jopa 20 km/h. Vaikuttaa erikoiselta, että näiden rajoitteiden kanssa päästäisiin lähelle saman pysäkkivälin teoreettista optimia.

Vai tarkoitatko laskennallista linjanopeutta nämä rajoitteet huomioiden? Sehän on kovasti eri asia, jos tarkastelun ainoan sallitun parametrin pitäisi olla pysäkkien välinen etäisyys. 




> Nottinghamissa on vuonna 2004 avattu raitiotie, joka on myös tehty hyvien käytäntöjen mukaisesti. Siellä ei vielä ole ranskalaiseen tapaan tehtyä liikennevalo-ohjausta ja käytössä on myös sekaliikennekaistoja. Esteetön ajo perustuu reittikatujen valintaan siten, että vilkas autoliikenne ja raitiotie pidetään erillään. Korttelikaupungin linjanopeus on 18 km/h, laskennallinen linjanopeus on 18,3 km/h.


Tämä on erityisen kiinnostavaa, koska olen aiemmin laskenut Nottinghamin nopeuksia. Tarkistin vielä lukuni. Aikataulun mukaan korttelikaupungin ajoaika Station Streetiltä Wilkinson Streetille on 17 minuuttia. Ilmakuvista mitattuna matka on karvan yli 4 kilometriä eli keskinopeus olisi noin 14,1 km/h. Todellinen matka voi olla hiukan pidempi kuin kuvista mitattu, mutta tuskin viisi kilometriä, joka vaadittaisiin 18 km/h keskinopeuteen.

Ehkä ajo on reippaasti aikataulutettua nopeampaa, mikä ei tosin ole kovin hyvää palvelua sekään. Jos esimerkiksi aikataulussa olisi pari minuuttia elpymisvaraa, niin keskinopeus olisi 16 km/h. Vasta jos tämän lisäksi mittaukseni heittäisi puoli kilometriä, keskinopeus olisi 18 km/h.




> Nottinghamin ratikat ajavat myös rautatielinjaa naapurikaupunkiin linjanopeudella 33 km/h. Laskennallinen linjanopeus on 34,8 km/h.


Tälle välille aikataulu antaa ainakin vanhoissa laskelmissani keskinopeudeksi yli 35 km/h. Ajoaikaa on varmaankin jyvitetty hiukan ylimääräistä korttelikaupungin puolelle. Yksittäinen vuoro saattaa tietysti poiketa aikataulusta enemmänkin.




> Kun pysäkkien välillä voidaan käyttää 40 km/h nopeutta nykyisen 25 km/h sijasta, Mannerheimintien linjanopeus voi olla 22 km/h.


Äkkiseltään kuulostaa mahdolliselta. Mannerheimintien pysäkkiväli on puolen kilometrin luokkaa. Ajoittain on esitetty, että Mannerheimintien keskinopeudeksi tulisi saada 25 km/h, mitä en pidä realistisena nykyisellä pysäkkitiheydellä.

Ongelmana juuri Mannerheimintiellä on katutilan ahtaus. Jotta raitiovaunukaistoista ja -pysäkeistä saisi tarpeeksi leveät ja vieläpä s-mutkat pois, kadulta pitäisi poistaa käytännössä toiset ajoneuvoliikenteen kaistat. Eli pitäisi poistaa joko bussikaistat tai kaikki muu liikenne kuin bussit (tai ehkä henkilöautot ja sallia tavaraliikenne henkilöautkaistoilla). Tämä on aika hankala tavoite. Monelta muulta kadulta bussiliikenteen pääosan ja bussikaistat voisi minusta poistaa, mutta Mannerheimintie on kaukoliikenteen bussien pääreitti. Onko realistista ajatella, että kaukoliikenteen bussit seisoisivat autojen seassa? Autoliikenteen poistamista kokonaan Mannerheimintien kaltaiselta pääkadulta en oikein pysty kuvittelemaan. Mannerheimintiestä onkin oma ketjunsa, jossa näitä asioita on käyty läpi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muut kiireet ovat pitäneet minut hiukan syrjässä ja alkuperäislähteetkin olivat työmaalla, mutta palaan kuitenkin joihinkin nopeusasioihin.


Kiitän silti että jaksoit vastata





> Esimerkiksi valoetuudet yleensä enemmänkin siirtelevät vihreän ajankohtaa kuin muuttavat vihreän määrää. Usein yhden etuuden jälkeen vastaava etuus ei voi toteutua ennen tietyn kompensoitumisjakson päättymistä. Kun vihreitä siirrellään, sotketaan muutenkin valojen kiertoa. Kiinteissä kierroissa on helpompaa toistaa aina samat toiminnot, mutta kiinteän kierron valot ovat kokonaisuudessaan paljon tehottomampia kuin meillä yleiset liikennetieto-ohjatut opastinryhmäohjatut valot. Keski-Euroopassa on vielä paljon kiinteän kierron valoja, joihin on helpompaa lisätä vahvat etuudet haittaamatta kovin paljon kokonaisuutta. Jos samalla siirrytään liikennetieto-ohjaukseen, voivat jopa kaikki osapuolet voittaa. Meillä moiset löysät on otettu pois jokseenkin kaikista valoista jo aikaa sitten. Eikä tämä ole ainoa syy siihen, ettei parasta yksittäistapausta aina voida toistaa jokaisessa tapauksessa.


Tämä on kaiketi se oleellinen syy miksi ei raitovaunujen valoetuuksia voi lisätä Helsingin vilkaimmilla kaduilla. 




> Teoriassa. Käytännössä maan päällä on usein enemmän rajoittavia tekijöitä kuin uusissa maanalaisissa ratkaisuissa. Risteyksissä on konfliktiriskejä, jotka vaikeuttavat linjanopeudella ajamista, laitureille on usein rajallisesti tilaa, joten matkustajatoimintoihin tulee rajoituksia, yms. On siis hyvin kiinnostavaa minkälaisissa tapauksissa on päästy mitenkin lähelle teoreettista optimia ja mitä se on vaatinut. Toisaalta monet maanalaisetkin järjestelmät ovat kaukana optimista. Erityisesti tämä koskee vanhoja järjestelmiä. Helsingin metro toimii luullakseni poikkeuksellisen lähellä teoreettista optimia. Tähän pääseminen osaltaan vaatii jäykät kaarresäteet, pitkät siirtymät aiheuttavan kulun syvällä ja kovat kustannukset.


Helsingissä eikä muuallakaan rakenneta metroja enää raitioteitä korvaamaan, vaan täydentämään niitä niin että niillä pääsee pidempiä matkoja nopeammin ruuhkien ja esteiden ohi. Raitiotietä ei pidä verrata metroon jolla on sama pysäkkiväli kuin raitiotiellä koska se ei ole relevanttia. Metron pysäkkiväli on 1 km luokkaa siinä missä pintaliiketeen 200-500 m. Tämä siitäkin huolimatta että joutuu kävelemään pidempiä matkoja jos ei matkan kohde ole metroaseman luona. Terveet työikäiset eivät valita kävelymatkojen pitenemistä jos metrolla saavutetan muita hyötyjä kuten parempi täsmällisyys. Ja onhan jokeri-bussinkin pysäkkiväli n 1 km eli se ohittaa osan niistä pysäkeistä joilla muut bussit pysähtyy. 

Metron yksi etu joka unohdetaan kun vertaillaan liikennemuotoja on se että se pistää kaupunkirakenteen osittain uusiksi. Metrokriittiset ovat sitä mieltä että hyöty valuu rakennusliikkeiden taskuun, mutta minä väitän että kaupunkilaiset hyötyvät. Metron ansiosta Helsingissä, Tukholmassa ja monissa muissa metrokaupungeissa on esim maanalainen tuulelta ja vesisateelta suojattu kävelykeskusta, ja  lähiöiden kauppakeskukset ovat paremmin saavutettavissa työmatka- ja asoiointiliikennettä ajatellen kun ne ovat metro tai juna-asemien yhteydessä, niihin on helppo tulla joka suunnalta. Metrolla (tai metromaisella lähijunalla) liikkuminen on elämäntapa sellaiselle jolla ei ole autoa tai joka muista syistä haluaa välttää autolla liikkumista. Aidossa metrokaupungissa matkutsamista ei tarvitse juuri suunnitella koska kaikkialle jonne tarvitsee päästä, pääsee metrolla ja vuoroväli on niin tiheä että aikatauluja ei tarvitse muista. Bussikaupungissa joutuu suunnittelemaan ja pläräämään aikatauluja etukäteen, ja jos kohteita jonne olisi menossa on monessa paikassa, kaikkialle ei voi mennä saman matkan aikana. Siksi bussikaupungisssa liikutaan useammin autoilla kuin metrokaupungissa. Todisteena riittäkööt Helsingin joukkoliikenteen matkustusosuus verrattuna Suomen muihin isompiin kaupunkeihin (Tampare, Turku, Oulu) missä metroa tai lähijunia  ei ole. 

Raitiovaunu voi tietysti olla metro jos se laadullisesti nopeuden ja vuorovälin osalta vastaa metroa myös pidemmillä matkoilla  mutta jos ei vastaa se on pelkä bussi joka kulkee kiskoilla. Helsingissä on kuitenkin hyvä että on raitiotieverkko enkä halua että se korvataan metrolla, mutta joissakin kohtaa joissa sen muutaminen metromaisemmaksi olisi mahdollista näkisin sen mielellän tapahtuvan. 




> Äkkiseltään kuulostaa mahdolliselta. Mannerheimintien pysäkkiväli on puolen kilometrin luokkaa. Ajoittain on esitetty, että Mannerheimintien keskinopeudeksi tulisi saada 25 km/h, mitä en pidä realistisena nykyisellä pysäkkitiheydellä.
> 
> Ongelmana juuri Mannerheimintiellä on katutilan ahtaus. Jotta raitiovaunukaistoista ja -pysäkeistä saisi tarpeeksi leveät ja vieläpä s-mutkat pois, kadulta pitäisi poistaa käytännössä toiset ajoneuvoliikenteen kaistat. Eli pitäisi poistaa joko bussikaistat tai kaikki muu liikenne kuin bussit (tai ehkä henkilöautot ja sallia tavaraliikenne henkilöautkaistoilla). Tämä on aika hankala tavoite. Monelta muulta kadulta bussiliikenteen pääosan ja bussikaistat voisi minusta poistaa, mutta Mannerheimintie on kaukoliikenteen bussien pääreitti. Onko realistista ajatella, että kaukoliikenteen bussit seisoisivat autojen seassa? Autoliikenteen poistamista kokonaan Mannerheimintien kaltaiselta pääkadulta en oikein pysty kuvittelemaan. Mannerheimintiestä onkin oma ketjunsa, jossa näitä asioita on käyty läpi.


Niin on muistaakseni käyty läpi ja on pidettävä mielessä ne varsinaiset syyt. Lähibusseja ei voi siirtää pois Manskulta ellei joko lähijunien jakelua keskustassa paranneta niin että niillä pääsee Töölöön ja meluiten Meilahteen,  tai rakenneta pohjois-eteläsuuntainen metro jonka asemille lähiöbussit syöttävät.  Yksi kompromissi jolla tätä voisi siirtää olisi jatkaa raitiolinjat  ainakin Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän rautatieasemille niin että niistä lähtee tiheään raitiovaunuja keskustaan jotka korvaisivat lähiöbussit. Edellyttäen että Mannerheimintien bussikaistoista on päästy eroon että raitioliikennettä vooidaan nupeuttaa. Lisäksi raitioyhteyksiä Pasilasta keskustaan etenkin Tööläön suuntaan pitää parantaa ja mieluiten myös rakentaa lähijuna-asema Helsinginkadulle josta lähtisi tiheä raitiotieliikenne sekä itään että länteen, mielummin jonkinlaisen keskustan kautta kulkevan ympyrälinjan muodossa. 

En halua olla metrofundamentalisti vaan olen avoin muille ehdotuksille, mutta jos ne henkilöt foorumissa jotka ovat tilanteeseen paremmin perehtyneitä kuten late, selittävät uskottavasti miksi ei asioille voida heti tehdä kerralla toimivaa, uskon heihin ennemin kuin sitä jatkuvaa metronvastustajien liturgiaa että jos jossain 200-300.000 asukkaan eurooppalaisessa provinssi tai yliopistokaupungissa jonka väkiluku ei juuri kasva, ollaan saatu raitiotiellä aikaan korkeampi joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus ja matkustajatyytyväisyys kuin suurissa metrokaupungessa, niin haluaisin toki tietää millä keinolla saadaan Helsingistä 200-300 tuhannen asukkaan yliopistokaupunki ilman että sen nykyasukkaat pistetään Kiinan-laivaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Metron yksi etu joka unohdetaan kun vertaillaan liikennemuotoja on se että se pistää kaupunkirakenteen osittain uusiksi. Metrokriittiset ovat sitä mieltä että hyöty valuu rakennusliikkeiden taskuun, mutta minä väitän että kaupunkilaiset hyötyvät. Metron ansiosta Helsingissä, Tukholmassa ja monissa muissa metrokaupungeissa on esim maanalainen tuulelta ja vesisateelta suojattu kävelykeskusta


Ne maanalaiset tunnelit ovat lähinnä parkkihallien sisäänmenoväyliä. Niin ja tietysti Asematunneli. Ei metrolla ole niihin osaa eikä arpaa eivätkä ne mitenkään viihtyisää kaupunkitilaa ole, vaikka sateelta suojaavatkin.




> Aidossa metrokaupungissa matkutsamista ei tarvitse juuri suunnitella koska kaikkialle jonne tarvitsee päästä, pääsee metrolla ja vuoroväli on niin tiheä että aikatauluja ei tarvitse muista. Bussikaupungissa joutuu suunnittelemaan ja pläräämään aikatauluja etukäteen, ja jos kohteita jonne olisi menossa on monessa paikassa, kaikkialle ei voi mennä saman matkan aikana. Siksi bussikaupungisssa liikutaan useammin autoilla kuin metrokaupungissa. Todisteena riittäkööt Helsingin joukkoliikenteen matkustusosuus verrattuna Suomen muihin isompiin kaupunkeihin (Tampare, Turku, Oulu) missä metroa tai lähijunia  ei ole.


Se on ihan totta, että aidossa metrokaupungissa liikkuminen on tosi helppoa: katsoo vain kohteen lähellä olevan metroaseman ja ei kun menoks. Tuo onnistuu hyvin Lontoossa, Pariisissa, Madridissa, New Yorkissa... Helsingistä ei kuitenkaan milloinkaan tule tuollaista aitoa metrokaupunkia. Vaikka kaikki kiihkeimmät metrofantasiat toteutuisivat, niin meidän väljällä kaupunkirakenteellamme se lähin metroasema on lähellä vain hyvällä onnella.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Esimerkiksi valoetuudet yleensä enemmänkin siirtelevät vihreän ajankohtaa kuin muuttavat vihreän määrää. Usein yhden etuuden jälkeen vastaava etuus ei voi toteutua ennen tietyn kompensoitumisjakson päättymistä. Kun vihreitä siirrellään, sotketaan muutenkin valojen kiertoa. Kiinteissä kierroissa on helpompaa toistaa aina samat toiminnot, mutta kiinteän kierron valot ovat kokonaisuudessaan paljon tehottomampia kuin meillä yleiset liikennetieto-ohjatut opastinryhmäohjatut valot. Keski-Euroopassa on vielä paljon kiinteän kierron valoja, joihin on helpompaa lisätä vahvat etuudet haittaamatta kovin paljon kokonaisuutta. Jos samalla siirrytään liikennetieto-ohjaukseen, voivat jopa kaikki osapuolet voittaa. Meillä moiset löysät on otettu pois jokseenkin kaikista valoista jo aikaa sitten. Eikä tämä ole ainoa syy siihen, ettei parasta yksittäistapausta aina voida toistaa jokaisessa tapauksessa.





> Tämä on kaiketi se oleellinen syy miksi ei raitovaunujen valoetuuksia voi lisätä Helsingin vilkaimmilla kaduilla.


Kävin viime syksynä laajempaa sähköpostikirjeenvaihtoa Helsingin KSV:n liikennevalotoimiston eläkkeelle jääneen päällikön kanssa, ja häneltä saamieni vastausten perusteella tässä näyttäisi olevan kolme ongelmaa:

1) Vaunut pitäisi havaita nykyistä aikaisemmin, vähintään yhtä risteystä aiemmin. Se miksi tätä ei ole tehty, on kuulemma johtunut Helmi-datojen epätarkkuudesta ja valo-ohjelmoinnin vaikeudesta. Kts. kohta 3.
2) Hajautettu liikennevalo-ohjaus. Jos raitiovaunuille haluttaisiin "putkia" pysäkiltä toiselle, niin tämä vaatisi jonkinlaista keskuslaskinta ja tarkkaa tietoa seuraavan ja parin sitä seuraavan liikennevaloristeyksen tilasta.
3) Liikennevalojen ohjelmoinnin vaikeus. Se "ohjelmointikieli", jolla loppukäyttäjä liikennevaloja pystyy ohjelmoimaan, on kuulemma yleensä kovin alkeellista. Lähinnä erilaisia numerokoodeja.

----------


## late-

> Tämä on kaiketi se oleellinen syy miksi ei raitovaunujen valoetuuksia voi lisätä Helsingin vilkaimmilla kaduilla.


Lähes varmasti etuuksia voidaan parantaa paikoitellen merkittävästikin. Täysin viivytyksetön kulku kaikista risteyksistä tuskin kuitenkaan on mahdollista jo senkin takia, että monimutkaisella raitiovaunuverkollamme syntyy lähes väistämättä myös raitiovaunujen keskinäisiä etuuskonflikteja. 




> Raitiotietä ei pidä verrata metroon jolla on sama pysäkkiväli kuin raitiotiellä koska se ei ole relevanttia. Metron pysäkkiväli on 1 km luokkaa siinä missä pintaliiketeen 200-500 m.


Kokonaisuus on tätä monimutkaisempi varsinkin Helsingin nykytilannetta laajemmassa tarkastelussa, mutta kaikilta osin metro ja raitiotiet eivät ole vaihtoehtoja toisilleen. Rajallisten resurssien maailmassa ne kuitenkin kilpailevat samoista resursseista.




> Aidossa metrokaupungissa matkutsamista ei tarvitse juuri suunnitella koska kaikkialle jonne tarvitsee päästä, pääsee metrolla ja vuoroväli on niin tiheä että aikatauluja ei tarvitse muista. Bussikaupungissa joutuu suunnittelemaan ja pläräämään aikatauluja etukäteen, ja jos kohteita jonne olisi menossa on monessa paikassa, kaikkialle ei voi mennä saman matkan aikana.


Tätä en pidä luonnonlakina. Selkeä ja tehokas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä ei edellytä metroa läheskään aina. Esimerkiksi Zürichin järjestelmä on sekä selkeä että tehokas lähijunien ja pintaliikenteen yhdistelmänä.




> Niin on muistaakseni käyty läpi ja on pidettävä mielessä ne varsinaiset syyt. Lähibusseja ei voi siirtää pois Manskulta ellei joko lähijunien jakelua keskustassa paranneta niin että niillä pääsee Töölöön ja meluiten Meilahteen,  tai rakenneta pohjois-eteläsuuntainen metro jonka asemille lähiöbussit syöttävät.  Yksi kompromissi jolla tätä voisi siirtää olisi jatkaa raitiolinjat  ainakin Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän rautatieasemille niin että niistä lähtee tiheään raitiovaunuja keskustaan jotka korvaisivat lähiöbussit.


Todennäköisesti on löydettävissä erilaisia ratkaisuja, kuten oikeastaan kirjoitatkin. Jos bussiliikenteen vähentäminen valittaisiin tavoitteeksi, voitaisiin tutkia vaihtoehtoja. Toistaiseksi bussiliikenteen vähentämistavoitetta ei ainakaan selkeästi ole asetettu, mutta uuden yleiskaavan liikennevisiossa se esiintyy.




> En halua olla metrofundamentalisti vaan olen avoin muille ehdotuksille, mutta jos ne henkilöt foorumissa jotka ovat tilanteeseen paremmin perehtyneitä kuten late, selittävät uskottavasti miksi ei asioille voida heti tehdä kerralla toimivaa, uskon heihin ennemin kuin sitä jatkuvaa metronvastustajien liturgiaa että jos jossain 200-300.000 asukkaan eurooppalaisessa provinssi tai yliopistokaupungissa jonka väkiluku ei juuri kasva[...]


Kiitän arvostuksesta. Toisaalta mitää heti toimivaa vaihtoehtoa ei ole olemassakaan myöskään metroja rakentamalla. Pitkän tähtäimen vaihtoehtoja ei kovin perusteellisesti ole selvitetty pitkään aikaan, koska on sitouduttu vanhoihin hankkeisiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ne maanalaiset tunnelit ovat lähinnä parkkihallien sisäänmenoväyliä. Niin ja tietysti Asematunneli. Ei metrolla ole niihin osaa eikä arpaa eivätkä ne mitenkään viihtyisää kaupunkitilaa ole, vaikka sateelta suojaavatkin.


Mannerheimintien alittavat tunnelit Kaivokadulta Forumiin ja siitä edelleen Kamppiin, sekä  Kaisaniemi  ja Makkaratalon kortteli ovat kanssa tätä kokonaisuutta. En usko että Kaivokadun asematunnelista olisi tehty noin laajaa jos metroa ei olisi rakennettu, vaan se olisi jätetty sellaiseksi pimeäksi matalaksi vain kadun alittavaksi rotankoloksi jollaisena me vanhempi polvi muistamme sen. 




> Se on ihan totta, että aidossa metrokaupungissa liikkuminen on tosi helppoa: katsoo vain kohteen lähellä olevan metroaseman ja ei kun menoks. Tuo onnistuu hyvin Lontoossa, Pariisissa, Madridissa, New Yorkissa... Helsingistä ei kuitenkaan milloinkaan tule tuollaista aitoa metrokaupunkia. Vaikka kaikki kiihkeimmät metrofantasiat toteutuisivat, niin meidän väljällä kaupunkirakenteellamme se lähin metroasema on lähellä vain hyvällä onnella.


En tarkoita nyt turistia vaan pääasiassa asukkaita. Kaupungissa jossa on edes jotain metrontapaista voi itse muuttaa asumaan metron varrelle ja hankkia työpaikkansakin sen varrelta. Ihan oman valitansa mukaan.  Kaupungissa jossa ei ole minkäänlaista metroa, se valinnanvapaus puuttuu, ja lähiöiden asukkaaat ovat kaikki paljon huonommassa asemassa keskustan asukkaisiin verrattuna ja he kulkevat siksi paljon useammin autolla.  Metrokaupungissa voit asua halvalla 20 km pääsä keskustasta ja silti kulkea sinne yhtä nopeasti kuin kaveri joka asuu 5 km päässä joka kulkee raitiovaunulla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaikka kaikki kiihkeimmät metrofantasiat toteutuisivat, niin meidän väljällä kaupunkirakenteellamme se lähin metroasema on lähellä vain hyvällä onnella.


En sanoisi ihan noinkaan, jos myös lähijunaliikenne otetaan mukaan. Kehäradan ja Länsimetron valmistuttua raskaan raideliikenteen verkolla alkaa olla jo kohtuullisen hyvä peitto pääkaupunkiseudulla. Tärkeimmät raskaan raideliikenteen asemien vaikutuspiirin ulkopuolelle jäävät kohteet ovat kantakaupungissa, jossa kuitenkin raitioliikenne täydentää tarjontaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lähes varmasti etuuksia voidaan parantaa paikoitellen merkittävästikin. Täysin viivytyksetön kulku kaikista risteyksistä tuskin kuitenkaan on mahdollista jo senkin takia, että monimutkaisella raitiovaunuverkollamme syntyy lähes väistämättä myös raitiovaunujen keskinäisiä etuuskonflikteja.


Aikaisemmassa viestissäsi kirjoitit ns kiinteästä kierrosta. Se tarkoittanee kansan kielellä ns vihreää aaltoa, eli vihreää valoa pyrittäisiin pitämään aina yhdelle suunnalle mahdollisimman kauan palamassa niin että siitä ehtii läpi isompi autoletka ja ainakin yksi tai kaksi raitiovaunua, kun ne lähestyisivät risteystä. Olisiko sellaiseen mandollista siirtyä jos Mannerheimintieltä sivulle kääntyvät raitiolinjat 7 ja 2 siirrettäisiin Topeliuksen ja Nordensköldinkadulle? Vai onko kiinteän kierron liikennevalo-ohjaus liian vanhanaikainen, että se tarkoittaisi paluuta menneisyyteen, vaikka olisi parempi ja oikeudenmukaisempi? 

Onko sulla mitään kommentoitavaa Nakkiputkan kommenteille, joiden mukaan nykyisiä etuuksia voisi trimmata jos tiedettäisiin edellisen risteyksen takana vallitseva tilanne, vai hajoaako atomeiksi?





> Tätä en pidä luonnonlakina. Selkeä ja tehokas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä ei edellytä metroa läheskään aina. Esimerkiksi Zürichin järjestelmä on sekä selkeä että tehokas lähijunien ja pintaliikenteen yhdistelmänä.


En tarkoittanut metroa kirjaimellisesti vaan myös lähijunajärjestelmää joka on metron kaltainen, jossa keskusta asemat ovat tunnelissa jne, tai raitoteitä tunneleissa saksalaisten Stadtbahnien tapaan. 




> Kiitän arvostuksesta. Toisaalta mitää heti toimivaa vaihtoehtoa ei ole olemassakaan myöskään metroja rakentamalla. Pitkän tähtäimen vaihtoehtoja ei kovin perusteellisesti ole selvitetty pitkään aikaan, koska on sitouduttu vanhoihin hankkeisiin.


Mitkä ovat ne vanhat hankkeet? 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Metrokaupungissa voit asua halvalla 20 km pääsä keskustasta ja silti kulkea sinne yhtä nopeasti kuin kaveri joka asuu 5 km päässä joka kulkee raitiovaunulla.


Tämä ei välttämättä ole kokonaisuuden kannalta etu. 20 km päässä keskustasta asuva saattaa käyttää joukkoliikennettä työmatkoillaan, jos ne suuntautuvat keskustaan, ja mahdollisilla muilla keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla. Kaikilla muilla matkoilla käytetään todennäköisesti autoa. Näinhän meillä nyt on, että joukkoliikenne palvelee tehokkaasti lähinnä keskustaan. 20 km säteelle hajautetulla rakenteella muu ei taloudellisesti onnistukaan.

Nykyinen rakenne on toki jo niin hajautunut, että siihen on sopeuduttava. Ei kuitenkaan välttämättä kannata kiihdyttää hajautumista edelleen tukemalla sitä joukkoliikenneratkaisuilla. Esimerkiksi Lahden oikoradan lähiliikenne on tässä mielessä ongelmallista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:07 ----------




> Aikaisemmassa viestissäsi kirjoitit ns kiinteästä kierrosta. Se tarkoittanee kansan kielellä ns vihreää aaltoa, eli vihreää valoa pyrittäisiin pitämään aina yhdelle suunnalle mahdollisimman kauan palamassa niin että siitä ehtii läpi isompi autoletka ja ainakin yksi tai kaksi raitiovaunua, kun ne lähestyisivät risteystä.


Kiinteä kierto tarkoittaa sitä, että valot toimivat periaatteessa aina samoin eli tietyt vaiheet toistuvat tietyn mittaisina aina peräkkäin. Toki käytännössä aina vaiheiden pituuden määräävä ohjelma vaihtelee eri vuorokaudenaikoina ja viikonpäivinä, mutta tiettynä aikana ohjaus on vakio. Liikennetieto-ohjatuissa valoissa ohjausta säädetään lennossa tunnistimilla eikä vihreää anneta yhtä paljon tai lainkaan sellaisille suunnille, joilta ei ole tulijoita.

Vihreä aaltohan ei puolestaan liity yksittäisen suunnan vihreän pituuteen, vaan perättäisten risteyksien vihreiden keskinäiseen synkronointiin. Liikennevalot muodostavat usean risteyksen järjestelmän ja risteysten keskinäinen synkronointi määrittää olennaisesti välityskyvyn. Varsinkin Helsingin lyhyillä risteysväleillä on turhaa näyttää vihreää, jos suurin osa tulijoista seisoo vielä edellisissä valoissa sadan metrin päässä. Juuri tästä syntyy monimutkaisuus. Pääsuunnan vihreä on toki pääkaduilla aina pidempi kuin sivusuunnan ja ruuhkasuuntaan yleensä pyritään saamaan aikaan suurimmille virroille vihreitä aaltoja. Valoetuuksilla vastaavasti muokataan risteysten keskinäistä synkronointia sopimaan paremmin joukkoliikenteelle. Tämä onnistuu sitä paremmin, mitä vähemmän joukkoliikennevuoroja on ja mitä harvempiin suuntiin ne kulkevat. Mannerheimintien ja Nordenskiöldinkadun risteyksessä olisi aivan varmasti hyötyä siitä, että raitiovaunut eivät kääntyisi.

Liikennevalojen toiminnasta löytyy perusteellista tietoa liikennevalot.info -sivustolta.




> Onko sulla mitään kommentoitavaa Nakkiputkan kommenteille, joiden mukaan nykyisiä etuuksia voisi trimmata jos tiedettäisiin edellisen risteyksen takana vallitseva tilanne, vai hajoaako atomeiksi?


Nakkiputkan sitaatit ovat henkilöltä, joka tietää liikennevaloista todennäköisesti enemmän kuin kukaan muu Suomessa. Alueohjaus vain on pirullisen monimutkaista, kuten sitaateissa mainitaan. Alueohjausta ei myöskään tietääkseni ole sovellettu opastinryhmäohjaukseen missään.




> Mitkä ovat ne vanhat hankkeet?


Esimerkiksi Länsimetro jatkeineen (60-luvulta), Kehärata (80-luvulta?), Pisara (80- tai 90-luvulta ja tietyssä mielessä 60-luvun U-metron perillinen) ja Töölön metro (mukautettu 60- ja 70-luvun metrosuunnitelmista). En sano, että mikään näistä hankkeista on sinänsä väärä. Ei kuitenkaan voi olla myöskään niin, ettei kerran suunnittelussa pidemmälle viedystä hankeesta voida luopua. Tässä mielessä Laajasalon raitiotie on merkittävä, koska se on noin kymmenessä vuodessa eli lopulta melko lyhyessä ajassa korvannut aikaisemman metrosuunnitelman. Toki pitkälti samalla järjestelmäperiaatteella.

Keskeinen kysymys seudulla lienee missä vaiheessa nopean raideliikenteen verkko on tarpeeksi laaja, että voimia voidaan osoittaa enemmän muuhunkin. Samaa kysellään esimerkiksi Vancouverissa ja Wienissä. Antero ymmärtääkseni näkee tämän niin, että pintaliikenteeseen pitäisi panostaa ensin ja arvioida vasta sitten maanalaisen verkon laajentamisen tarvetta. Näkökulma voi hyvinkin olla perusteltu. Varsinkin, jos kaupunkirakennetta halutaan nyt aidosti tiivistää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyinen rakenne on toki jo niin hajautunut, että siihen on sopeuduttava. Ei kuitenkaan välttämättä kannata kiihdyttää hajautumista edelleen tukemalla sitä joukkoliikenneratkaisuilla.


Teoreettinen optimi todennäköisesti olisi lopettaa hajautuminen, mutta valitettavasti erilaiset poliittiset ja kaupalliset syyt (esim. kunkin kunnan halu saada asukkaita omaan kuntaan, maanomistus ja kaupan intressit) kuitenkin ajavat edelleen hajautumisen suuntaan, vaikka selvää tahtotilaa hajautumisen estämiseksikin on (näkyy strategioiden tasolla, mutta heikommin käytännössä).

Kun hajautumista joka tapauksessa tapahtuu, pitää sitten löytää jonkinlainen optimi sille, missä määrin hajaantuneeseen kaupunkirakenteeseen pitää tarjota joukkoliikennepalvelua autoilun kasvun hidastamiseksi ja missä määrin joukkoliikenteen tarjoaminen kiihdyttää hajautumista.

Nyt kun länsimetron vaikutuksista Espoon kaupunkirakenteeseen alkaa olla jotakin merkkejä, olen ainakin itse tyytyväinen. Etelä-Espoosta Matinkylään asti näyttää tiivistyvän selvästi aiempaa kaupunkimaisempi, jolloin myös poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen edellytykset paranevat.

----------


## 339-DF

> En sanoisi ihan noinkaan, jos myös lähijunaliikenne otetaan mukaan. Kehäradan ja Länsimetron valmistuttua raskaan raideliikenteen verkolla alkaa olla jo kohtuullisen hyvä peitto pääkaupunkiseudulla. Tärkeimmät raskaan raideliikenteen asemien vaikutuspiirin ulkopuolelle jäävät kohteet ovat kantakaupungissa, jossa kuitenkin raitioliikenne täydentää tarjontaa.


Kotinsa ja usein työpaikkansakin sijainnin voi aika hyvin valita. Mutta mä ajattelin Rainerin tarkoittavan aidolla metrokaupungilla sitä tilannetta, joka todellisissa suurkaupungeissa vallitsee: jos kaikkein kaukaisin lähiövyöhyke jätetään pois, niin tilanne on se, että alkaapa matka mistä hyvänsä ja on määränpää missä hyvänsä, niin muutaman sadan metrin päässä sekä lähtöpaikasta että kohteesta on metroasema. Silloin ei tosiaan tarvitse suunnitella mitään, kunhan löytää sinne asemalle.

Helsingissä tilanne on länsimetron ja kehäradankin jälkeen se, että kantakaupungissa on yksi helminauha ja yksittäinen piste Pasilassa ja raskasraiteet menevät satunnaisesti säteittäin viiteen pääsuuntaan kohti lähiöitä  jos määränpää ei ole tuolla pääsuunnalla, raskasraiteista ei ole iloa. Ja jos onkin, ei raskasraiteista siltikään ole kovin paljon iloa, sillä pitkä asemaväli merkitsee silloinkin usein liityntäbussia tai ainakin niin pitkää kävelymatkaa, että ei voi puhua enää aidosta metrokaupungista. Nämä ns. aidot metrokaupungit eli ne, joissa monilinjaisen metron peitto on laajaa, ovat vielä vanhimpia metrokaupunkeja ja silloin asemavälikin on aika lyhyt. Esimerkiksi minusta se, että suurta Kontulaa palvelee vain yksi ainoa asema ja sekin tietyllä tavalla alueen laidalla, ei tee siitä metrokaupunkia.

Tämä ei nyt varsinaisesti ole edes kritiikkiä raskasraiteitamme kohtaan, sillä niiden roolin ei ole tarkoituskaan olla sama kuin aidoissa metrokaupungeissa, joissa metro on aina kävelymatkan päässä ja metrolla pääsee aina määränpäähänsä, myös poikittain.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:08 ----------




> Teoreettinen optimi todennäköisesti olisi lopettaa hajautuminen, mutta valitettavasti erilaiset poliittiset ja kaupalliset syyt (esim. kunkin kunnan halu saada asukkaita omaan kuntaan, maanomistus ja kaupan intressit) kuitenkin ajavat edelleen hajautumisen suuntaan, vaikka selvää tahtotilaa hajautumisen estämiseksikin on (näkyy strategioiden tasolla, mutta heikommin käytännössä).


Kun hajautuminen on jatkunut 60 vuotta, eihän se silmänräpäyksessä lopu, mutta minusta suunta on kuitenkin jo aika hyvä. Satama-alueet ovat jo luonnostaan epähajautumista ihan sijaintinsa vuoksi. Kaupunkibulevardit, joiden läpimenosta olen aika yllättynyt mutta ilahtunut, ovat parasta mahdollista epähajautumista. Meri-Rastila oli päinvastainen esimerkki, mutta siihen oli omat erityissyynsä. Kuninkaantammen kaltaiset alueet tietysti viedään loppuun, mutta siihe hajautuminen taitaa jäädä ja toivottavasti jääkin Helsingin osqlta. Kaukoitä on tietysti suuri kysymysmerkki.

Naapurikaupungit ovat sikäli paljon hankalampia, että ne ovat pelkkää hajautumista jo valmiiksi. Kehärata ei oikeastaan paranna tilannetta, tuleepahan vain yksi uusi helminauhalähiöstö lisää. Rantaradan varressa olisi potentiaalia toiselle helminauhalähiöstölle, mutta sillä suunnalla ei tapahdu mitään. Olen taas unohtanut, miksi. Maanomistuksestako se johtui? Länsimetron varteen varmaan tulee pikku hiljaa lisää lähiörakentamista ja hyvä niin, mutta ovathan Espoo ja Vantaa senkin jälkeen kokonaan pelkkää hajalähiötä. Parempi tietysti, jos kasvu on edes näiden ratojen varrella sen sijaan että se olisi Nurmijärvellä tai Tuusulassa.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> En sanoisi ihan noinkaan, jos myös lähijunaliikenne otetaan mukaan. Kehäradan ja Länsimetron valmistuttua raskaan raideliikenteen verkolla alkaa olla jo kohtuullisen hyvä peitto pääkaupunkiseudulla. Tärkeimmät raskaan raideliikenteen asemien vaikutuspiirin ulkopuolelle jäävät kohteet ovat kantakaupungissa, jossa kuitenkin raitioliikenne täydentää tarjontaa.


Kuinka ison todellisen kävelyetäisyyden lasket metron tai juna-aseman vaikutusalueeksi?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kotinsa ja usein työpaikkansakin sijainnin voi aika hyvin valita. Mutta mä ajattelin Rainerin tarkoittavan aidolla metrokaupungilla sitä tilannetta, joka todellisissa suurkaupungeissa vallitsee: jos kaikkein kaukaisin lähiövyöhyke jätetään pois, niin tilanne on se, että alkaapa matka mistä hyvänsä ja on määränpää missä hyvänsä, niin muutaman sadan metrin päässä sekä lähtöpaikasta että kohteesta on metroasema. Silloin ei tosiaan tarvitse suunnitella mitään, kunhan löytää sinne asemalle.


Toisaalta aidoissakin metrokaupungeissa poikittaismatkojen tekeminen voi olla hyvin tuskallista. Asia selviää ihan vilkaisemalla Lontoon tuubin maantieteellistä linjakarttaa: http://also.kottke.org/misc/images/tubegeo.gif

Tuon lisäksi Lontoossa tietysti on vaihtelevan tasoisesti poikittaislähijunalinjoja, ja Overgroundin idea on juuri tehdä niitä poikittaismatkoja helpommaksi. Mutta sekään ei ulotu lähellekään noiden pitkittäislinjojen häntiä. Kartta selittää kyllä hyvin, miksi Lontoon M25-kehämotarin lempinimi on Road to Hell.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta mä ajattelin Rainerin tarkoittavan aidolla metrokaupungilla sitä tilannetta, joka todellisissa suurkaupungeissa vallitsee


Ei Helsinki tietenkään parhaiden metrokaupunkien tasoa ole, muttei aivan toivotonkaan. Todella harvoissa todellisissa suurkaupungeissakaan lähin metroasema on muutaman sadan metrin välein.




> Kuinka ison todellisen kävelyetäisyyden lasket metron tai juna-aseman vaikutusalueeksi?


Riippuu tarkoituksesta. Tässä tapauksessa voisin laskea jopa kilometrin säteen metro/juna-aseman ympäriltä, kun puhutaan turisteista, jotka miettivät, pääseekö kohteeseen ollenkaan ja joille bussit ovat liian sekavia käytettäväksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta aidoissakin metrokaupungeissa poikittaismatkojen tekeminen voi olla hyvin tuskallista. Asia selviää ihan vilkaisemalla Lontoon tuubin maantieteellistä linjakarttaa: http://also.kottke.org/misc/images/tubegeo.gif


Ei taida sellaista kaupunkia löytyä, jossa poikittaisyhteydet pelaisivat hyvin myös todella kaukana ytimestä. Väistämättä käy niin, että joukkoliikenneverkko harvenee maalle päin ja lopuksi jäljelle jää vain noita sormia. Mutta se alue, jolla poikittaisyhteydet pelaavat, on kuitenkin sekä absoluuttisesti (tietenkin) että suhteellisesti huomattavasti suurempi kuin meillä. Siinä missä Kuukanko laskee lähijunat osaksi metroverkkoa niin minä ilman muuta lasken Overgroundin osaksi Lontoon metroverkkoa, sen palvelu on yllättävän hyvää vaikka vuoroväleissä on joskus toivomisen varaa  kuten on meillä lähijunissakin. Madridin ja New Yorkin tunnen hyvin, niissä tilanne on hyvin pitkälti Lontoon kaltainen olkoonkin että Overground efektiivisesti puuttuu (Madrisissa on lähijunia, mutta ne eivät tarjoa samalla tavoin poikittaisyhteyksiä). Pariisista en osaa sanoa; siellä ratikka taitaa hoitaa poikittaistarpeita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:49 ----------




> Ei Helsinki tietenkään parhaiden metrokaupunkien tasoa ole, muttei aivan toivotonkaan. Todella harvoissa todellisissa suurkaupungeissakaan lähin metroasema on muutaman sadan metrin välein.


Omassa kokoluokassaan Helsingin alueen joukkoliikenne on ihan OK. Se ei mitenkään vedä vertoja hyvälle saksalaiselle vastaavan kokoluokan kaupungille, mutta kyllä se minusta euroopanlaajuisessa vertailussa pärjää ihan kohtalaisesti. Kantakaupungissa joukkoliikenne toimii hyvin, kauempaa pääsee keskustaan ja keskustasta arkisin ihan hyvin, viikonloppuna heikommin ja poikittaismatkat tehdään autolla. Meikäläisessä kaupunkirakenteessa tähän on oikeastaan tyytyminen eikä vertailu Saksaan ole edes kovin reilu.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Helsingissä eikä muuallakaan rakenneta metroja enää raitioteitä korvaamaan, vaan täydentämään niitä niin että niillä pääsee pidempiä matkoja nopeammin ruuhkien ja esteiden ohi. Raitiotietä ei pidä verrata metroon jolla on sama pysäkkiväli kuin raitiotiellä koska se ei ole relevanttia. Metron pysäkkiväli on 1 km luokkaa siinä missä pintaliiketeen 200-500 m. Tämä siitäkin huolimatta että joutuu kävelemään pidempiä matkoja jos ei matkan kohde ole metroaseman luona.


Länsimetron ja Östersundomin tapauksessahan on nimenomaan virallisesti asetettu vastakkain metro ja ratikka. Samoin Viikin ja Kruunuuvuorenrannan raideyhteyksien tapauksessa. Rajallisten resurssien maailmassa on tietysti pakko tehdä valintoja, mutta harventamalla metron asemaväliä säästäisi rakentamiskustannuksissa huomattavasti ja samalla raskasraideyhteydestä saataisiin oikeasti nopea. Tällöin jäisi rahaa myös siihen nopeahkoon 500-800 m pysäkkivälillä toteutettuun ratikkaan.




> Terveet työikäiset eivät valita kävelymatkojen pitenemistä jos metrolla saavutetan muita hyötyjä kuten parempi täsmällisyys. Ja onhan jokeri-bussinkin pysäkkiväli n 1 km eli se ohittaa osan niistä pysäkeistä joilla muut bussit pysähtyy.
> 
> Raitiovaunu voi tietysti olla metro jos se laadullisesti nopeuden ja vuorovälin osalta vastaa metroa myös pidemmillä matkoilla  mutta jos ei vastaa se on pelkä bussi joka kulkee kiskoilla. Helsingissä on kuitenkin hyvä että on raitiotieverkko enkä halua että se korvataan metrolla, mutta joissakin kohtaa joissa sen muutaminen metromaisemmaksi olisi mahdollista näkisin sen mielellän tapahtuvan.


Tavallinen työikäinen vaihtaa myös helposti autoon, jos matkustaminen ei kokonaisuutena ole mukavaa. Kävelymatkan kasvu 200 m -> 400 m ei välttämättä ole vielä ongelma, mutta pakollinen 1 km kävely kahdesti päivässä työmatkalla molemmissa päissä rupeaa jo olemaan.





> Metron yksi etu joka unohdetaan kun vertaillaan liikennemuotoja on se että se pistää kaupunkirakenteen osittain uusiksi. Metrokriittiset ovat sitä mieltä että hyöty valuu rakennusliikkeiden taskuun, mutta minä väitän että kaupunkilaiset hyötyvät. Metron ansiosta Helsingissä, Tukholmassa ja monissa muissa metrokaupungeissa on esim maanalainen tuulelta ja vesisateelta suojattu kävelykeskusta, ja  lähiöiden kauppakeskukset ovat paremmin saavutettavissa työmatka- ja asoiointiliikennettä ajatellen kun ne ovat metro tai juna-asemien yhteydessä, niihin on helppo tulla joka suunnalta. Metrolla (tai metromaisella lähijunalla) liikkuminen on elämäntapa sellaiselle jolla ei ole autoa tai joka muista syistä haluaa välttää autolla liikkumista. Aidossa metrokaupungissa matkutsamista ei tarvitse juuri suunnitella koska kaikkialle jonne tarvitsee päästä, pääsee metrolla ja vuoroväli on niin tiheä että aikatauluja ei tarvitse muista. Bussikaupungissa joutuu suunnittelemaan ja pläräämään aikatauluja etukäteen, ja jos kohteita jonne olisi menossa on monessa paikassa, kaikkialle ei voi mennä saman matkan aikana. Siksi bussikaupungisssa liikutaan useammin autoilla kuin metrokaupungissa. Todisteena riittäkööt Helsingin joukkoliikenteen matkustusosuus verrattuna Suomen muihin isompiin kaupunkeihin (Tampare, Turku, Oulu) missä metroa tai lähijunia  ei ole.


Kaupunkirakennekysymys on jossain määrin filosofien, mutta en ole oikein vakuuttunut tuosta metrokaupungin pistemäisen kaupunkirakenteen paremmuudesta jatkuvaan kaupunkirakenteeseen verrattuna. Tai sanotaan niin, että minun on vaikea keskiä varsinaisia huonoja puolia jatkuvasta kaupunkirakenteesta, kunhan asukastiheys vaan pidetään kaavoituksella riittävän korkeana, jotta palvelut säilyvät asutuksen lomassa. Tällöin on myös helposti kysyntää rakentaa joukkoliikenneverkko raitioteinä.

Toisaalta sotket minusta tuossa korrelaation ja kausaalisuuden. Bussikaupungin linjasto voi olla vastaava kuin metrokaupungin, mutta busseja ei välttämättä kannata ajaa 3-4 min välein, vaan rakentaa suoraan raitiotie. Tietysti metrolla kun on suurempi kuljetuskapasiteetti kuin busseilla




> En halua olla metrofundamentalisti vaan olen avoin muille ehdotuksille, mutta jos ne henkilöt foorumissa jotka ovat tilanteeseen paremmin perehtyneitä kuten late, selittävät uskottavasti miksi ei asioille voida heti tehdä kerralla toimivaa, uskon heihin ennemin kuin sitä jatkuvaa metronvastustajien liturgiaa että jos jossain 200-300.000 asukkaan eurooppalaisessa provinssi tai yliopistokaupungissa jonka väkiluku ei juuri kasva, ollaan saatu raitiotiellä aikaan korkeampi joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus ja matkustajatyytyväisyys kuin suurissa metrokaupungessa, niin haluaisin toki tietää millä keinolla saadaan Helsingistä 200-300 tuhannen asukkaan yliopistokaupunki ilman että sen nykyasukkaat pistetään Kiinan-laivaan.


Onko tässä kyse lopulta mistään muusta kuin siitä, että kaupungin ja seudun asukasmäärä ja -tiheys määräävät tarvittavan kuljetuskapasiteetin ja kaupunkirakenne ja poliittiset valinnat sitten halutut nopeudet. Oletan että tarkoitat tuolla "200-300.000 asukkaan eurooppalaisella provinssi- tai yliopistokaupungilla" erityisesti Saksan Karlsruhea, jota Antero on usein käyttänyt esimerkkikaupunkina, niin kyllä sielläkin pidemmälle ajetaan eristetyillä väylillä, eli olemassa olevia rautatielinjoja pitkin. Karlsruhen järjestelmän nerokkuus on minusta siinä, että tämä kauempaa tuleva liikenne siirtyy keskustan lähellä katuverkkoon, eikä jätä Helsingin tyyliin ihmisiä yhteen pisteeseen keskustassa. On Karlsruhessakin yksi lähijunakalustolla (BR425) ajettava linja, nimittäin Mannheimin suunnalta kulkeva S3.

----------


## petteri

> Tavallinen työikäinen vaihtaa myös helposti autoon, jos matkustaminen ei kokonaisuutena ole mukavaa. Kävelymatkan kasvu 200 m -> 400 m ei välttämättä ole vielä ongelma, mutta pakollinen 1 km kävely kahdesti päivässä työmatkalla molemmissa päissä rupeaa jo olemaan.


Tuo on totta, kävelymatkojen kokonaispituudella on merkitystä, jos toisessa päässä yhteyttä toimisto on aseman vieressä, toisessa päässä matkaketjua, hyväksytään pitempi kävely. Samoin jos matka on vaihdollinen, vaihdon vaivattomuudella on merkitystä. 

Kannattaa huomioida, että katjussa on kaksi päätä. Toimistot ja kaupalliset palvelut on paljon helpompi saada sijoittumaan lyhyen kävelymatkan päähän asemista kuin asuminen. Toimisto ja kaupallisissa palveluissa voidaan helpommin rakentaa tiheästi ja muutenkin tilaa tarvitaan vähemmän kuin asumisessa. Kiinteistösijoittajien ja kaupunkisuunittelijoiden intressitkin ovat helposti aika samat. Hyvä sijainti lähellä asemaa nostaa toimistoja ja muiden toimitilojen kysyntää ja vuokratasoa merkittävästi. Uudisrakentaminen sijoittuukin usein varsin luonnollisesti lähelle asemia jos vaan tonttitarjontaa ja asema-alueita on riittävästi.  

Länsimetron käytävässäkin rakennuspäätös on näyttänyt suorastaan imaisevan toimistouudisrakentamisen lähelle asemia. Aikaisemmin oli muitakin hankkeita , mutta nyt asemien lähistöt rohmuavat ne tehokkaasti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------




> Nakkiputkan sitaatit ovat henkilöltä, joka tietää liikennevaloista todennäköisesti enemmän kuin kukaan muu Suomessa. Alueohjaus vain on pirullisen monimutkaista, kuten sitaateissa mainitaan. Alueohjausta ei myöskään tietääkseni ole sovellettu opastinryhmäohjaukseen missään.


Siihen, että liikennevaloverkon ohjausjärjestelmät ovat Helsingin raitiotieliikenteen kannalta huonossa tilassa on käsittääkseni myös teknisiä syitä. Keskitettyyn liikennevalojen ja raitioliikenteen etuuksien hallintaan ei ole oikein aikaisemmin ollut teknisiä edellytyksiä.

Viime vuosina kuitenkin tarvittavat tekniset palaset ovat hiljalleen valmistuneet. Nyt pitäisi koota järjestelmä yhteen ja rakentaa, kehittää ja hankkia tietojärjestelmä, jotka mahdollistaa liikennevalojen kehittyneemmän hallinnan.

Tuossa projektissa on käsittääkseni ainakin seuraavia vaatimuksia.

1) Kaikkien tarvittavien liikennevalojen ja raitiovaunujen verkottaminen järjestelmällä, jonka toimintavarmuus on vähintään 99,9 % luokkaa. Tuo tarkoittaa kiinteän verkkoyhteyden vetämistä jokaiseen reitillä olevaan liikennevalojen ohjauspisteeseen ja jokaisen raitiovaunun yhdistämistä verkkoon joko piuhalla (virtajohdon kautta), nykyistä paljon luotettavammalla mobiiliyhteydellä tai piuhan ja mobiiliyhteyden yhdistelmällä.

2) Kaikkein ohjattavien liikennevalojen päivittäminen niin, että valojen hallinta onnistuu ohjelmallisesti palvelimelta. Tuo tarkoittanee kaikkien rele- ja analogiapohjaisten systeemien uusimista kokonaan ja digitaalisten systeemien päivittämistä.

3) Kaikkiin raitiovaunuihin pitää rakentaa uusi liikenteenhallintajärjestelmä, joka pystyy viestimään esimerkiksi seuraavia asioita erittäin luotettavasti reaaliajassa palvelimelle ja palvelimelta. Sijainti (metrin tarkkuudella erittäin luotettavasti), sijainti suhteessa aikatauluun (onko ratikka edellä vai jäljessä aikataulusta pitää vaikuttaa liikennevalo-ohjaukseen.), onko ovet auki vai kiinni, kuinka paljon matkustajia vaunussa on jne.

4) Palvelinpään sovelluksen kehittäminen on tuolle sitten iso projekti sekin.

Minusta vaikuttaa, että kunnollinen raitiovaunujen ja muunkin joukkoliikenteen liikennevalojen ohjaus Helsinkiin on miljoonien tai kymmenien miljoonien projekti, jossa on paljon liikkuvia osia ja joka vaatii isoja uudistuksia sekä liikennevalojen ohjaus- ja hallintajärjestelmiin, joukkoliikenteen ohjaus- ja informaatiojärjestelmiin, tietoliikenneyhteyksiin että erittäin kehittynyttä palvelinjärjestelmää joka integroi yhteen nuo kaikki.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Riippuu tarkoituksesta. Tässä tapauksessa voisin laskea jopa kilometrin säteen metro/juna-aseman ympäriltä, kun puhutaan turisteista, jotka miettivät, pääseekö kohteeseen ollenkaan ja joille bussit ovat liian sekavia käytettäväksi.


Metrojärjestelmää ei kannata rakentaa (ensisijaisesti) turisteja varten. 

Mitä tulee kilometrin kävelyyn (eli pääsääntöisesti noin 400-700m linnuntietä riippuen osuuko väliin isoja katuväyliä vai ei), ensin disclaimer. Itse kuulun siihen joukkoon ihmisistä, joka on useamman vuoden tehnyt töitä kävellen junalle tai junalta noin kilometrin. En henkilökohtaisesti voi sanoa pitäneeni siitä ja aika harva työkaveri jaksoi käyttää junaa (meitä oli noin 1000 ja junan aktiivikäyttäjiä oli joitakin kymmeniä). 

Tällaisella etäisyydellä metrosta tai junasta ei siis ole toimittamaan joukkoliikenteen tärkeintä roolia, eli varmistaa riittävän suurta kulkutapaosuutta joukkoliikenteelle. 

Todellisuudessa se raskasraideliikenteenkin kunnollinen käyttäjäpotentiaali on vain noin 500m etäisyydellä linnuntietä asemasta - ja käyttöhalu putoaa eksponentiaalisesti jokaisen lisäkävelyminuutin takia. Seudun väestöstä hyvin pieni osa asuu tällaisella etäisyydellä juna- tai metroasemalta. 

Ei riitä, että joukkoliikenne on juuri ja juuri niin hyvää, että sitä käyttää vaikka harmittaa (koska vaihtoehtoa ei ole). Suurin osa käyttäjistä voi ostaa auton ja käyttää sitä - ja tulevaisuudessa enenevässä määrin. Joukkoliikenteen pitää olla niin hyvää, että sitä halutaan käyttää, vaikka siihen autoon on varaa. 

Sanotaan lopuksi, että on ihan hyvä että meillä on säteittäiset raskasraidesormet, mutta ne eivät valitettavasti riitä kovin pitkälle. Osin siksi, että asemien vaikutuspiiri on oikeasti pienempi kuin kuvitellaan; osin siksi, että asemien ympäristöt on kaavoitettu ja rakennettu kovin tehottomasti; ja osin siksi, että hajonneessa yhdyskuntarakenteessa se työpaikka on vain pienellä todennäköisyydellä saman sormen varrella kuin asut (ainakaan perheen toinen työssäkäyjä ei ole töissä saman sormen varressa).

----------


## Kani

> Ei riitä, että joukkoliikenne on juuri ja juuri niin hyvää, että sitä käyttää vaikka harmittaa (koska vaihtoehtoa ei ole).


Arvostan, paitsi lainattua virkettä, myös koko järkevää kirjoitusta. Tuollaista juuri ja juuri -joukkoliikennettähän nyt Länsimetron osaltakin tehdään. Mitään oleellisia käyttäjäsiirtymiä ei tapahdu, mutta hintalappu on miljardi euroa.

Avajaisissa ilmapalloja onnelliselle kansalle, BEST todistaa loput.

----------


## petteri

> Todellisuudessa se raskasraideliikenteenkin kunnollinen käyttäjäpotentiaali on vain noin 500m etäisyydellä linnuntietä asemasta - ja käyttöhalu putoaa eksponentiaalisesti jokaisen lisäkävelyminuutin takia. Seudun väestöstä hyvin pieni osa asuu tällaisella etäisyydellä juna- tai metroasemalta.


Hyväksyttävä kävelyetäisyys riippuu käyttäjästä ja kävely-ympäristöstä. Se, miten ihmiset oikeasti käyttäytyvät kertoo paljon ja vähän yli kilometrin kävelyetäisyyteen asti metro- tai lähijunaliikenteeseen kävelee paljon ihmisiä. Minusta 500 metrin etäisyyden käyttäminen raskasraiteen vaikutusalueena ei anna oikeaa kuvaa aidosta palvelutasosta. Toki kun mennään 500 metrin yli yleensä tarjotaan vaihtoehtona myös liityntää, mutta suuri osa kävelee varsin tyytyväisenä.

Esikaupunkialueista korkeimpia joukkoliikenteen käyttöprosentteja löytyy Itä-Helsingistä, jossa noin 75 % metron käyttäjistä ei käytä liityntäbussia Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella, se kertoo että kävelyhalukkuutta kuitenkin löytyy.

Mitä ketutukseen tulee, kyllä ratikallakin ketutuskäyrää riittää, täällä Punavuoressa kolmosen ratikka on niin epävarma että usein on nopeampaa ja varsinkin matka-ajaltaan ennustettavampaa kävellä 1,5 kilometriä rautatieasemalle. Jos ratikka tulee ylättäen aikataulussa, sen ottaa, jos ei tule niin sitten kävelee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Esikaupunkialueista korkeimpia joukkoliikenteen käyttöprosentteja löytyy Itä-Helsingistä, jossa noin 75 % metron käyttäjistä ei käytä liityntäbussia Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella, se kertoo että kävelyhalukkuutta kuitenkin löytyy.


Tai sitten se kertoo siitä, että joukkoliikennematka Itä-Helsingistä keskustaan on oleellisesti edullisempi kuin Etelä-Espoosta tai Länsi-Vantaalta. Tai sitten se kertoo siitä, että Itä-Helsingissä on sosioekonomisen aseman vuoksi suhteellisesti enemmän pakkokäyttäjiä kuin muualla.

Annatko lähteen tuolle 75 %:lle? Kuulostaa yllättävältä, jos tosiaan vain neljännes Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolelta alkavista metromatkoista sisältää myös liityntäbussimatkan idässä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Hyväksyttävä kävelyetäisyys riippuu käyttäjästä ja kävely-ympäristöstä. Se, miten ihmiset oikeasti käyttäytyvät kertoo paljon ja vähän yli kilometrin kävelyetäisyyteen asti metro- tai lähijunaliikenteeseen kävelee paljon ihmisiä. Minusta 500 metrin etäisyyden käyttäminen raskasraiteen vaikutusalueena ei anna oikeaa kuvaa aidosta palvelutasosta. Toki kun mennään 500 metrin yli yleensä tarjotaan vaihtoehtona myös liityntää, mutta suuri osa kävelee varsin tyytyväisenä..


Niin, kävelevät koska kokevat kävelyn paremmaksi (vähemmän huonoksi) vaihtoehdoksi kuin liityntäliikenteen tai auton ostamisen.

Petteri: Minusta metrofanien (kuten tässä tapauksessa sinun) ongelma näin liikennesuunittelun kannalta on se, että te ohitatte kokonaan keskivertoihmisen mukavuudenhalun. Minusta esimerkiksi minä ja muutama muu yritämme huomioida tämän siten, että järkevän suuruinen kävelymatka (l. 100-300 m) toteutuisi mahdollisimman monella pysäkillä seudulla. Ihmisen mukavuudenhalua ei nimittäin kannata kauheasti aliarvioida.




> Esikaupunkialueista korkeimpia joukkoliikenteen käyttöprosentteja löytyy Itä-Helsingistä, jossa noin 75 % metron käyttäjistä ei käytä liityntäbussia Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella, se kertoo että kävelyhalukkuutta kuitenkin löytyy.


Tuo ei kuitenkaan kerro kävelyn haluttavuudesta sinänsä (pitkähkö kävely runkoliikennevälineelle vs. suoran yhteyden käyttöaste), mutta suoraan sanoen minusta tämä ei ole joka paikassa ongelma. Toisin sanoen erityisesti Kehä III:n ulkopuolella voitaisiin muutamia lähiöitä jättää aivan hyvin liityntäliikenteen varaan, koska tällä ei uskoakseni kovinkaan suurta vaikutusta joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteeseen.




> Mitä ketutukseen tulee, kyllä ratikallakin ketutuskäyrää riittää, täällä Punavuoressa kolmosen ratikka on niin epävarma että usein on nopeampaa ja varsinkin matka-ajaltaan ennustettavampaa kävellä 1,5 kilometriä rautatieasemalle. Jos ratikka tulee ylättäen aikataulussa, sen ottaa, jos ei tule niin sitten kävelee.


Tästä voisin olla periaatteessa samaa mieltä. Kuitenkin ottaisin mieluummin kerran kuussa väliin jättävän vuoron, kuin kerran päivässä 3-6 min myöhässä olevan vuoron.

----------


## petteri

> Annatko lähteen tuolle 75 %:lle? Kuulostaa yllättävältä, jos tosiaan vain neljännes Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolelta alkavista metromatkoista sisältää myös liityntäbussimatkan idässä.


http://jlf.fi/f13/6363-helsingin-met...li/index3.html

Täällä tuota on käsitelty. Tuo arvio perustuu sekä liikennetutkimukseen että metron ja bussilinjojen matkustajamääriin idässä, jotka ovat linjassa. Bussiliikenteen nousuja idässä ei ole niin paljon, että bussiliityntäprosentti idässä voisi olla merkittävästi 25 % korkeampi varsinkin kun joku osa matkoista on muutakin kuin liityntää.

Toki liikennetutkimus voisi olla tuolta osalta tarkempaakin, kun varsinaisesti liityntää idässä ei ole mitattu.

----------


## 339-DF

Ai se oli tämä tappelu. Toisin sanoen arvaamasi 75 % voi yhtä hyvin olla mitä vaan, tilastojen valossa ei kuitenkaan alle 61 %.

Olisi mielenkiintoista saada tästä todellista tietoa  sellaisia matkoja, joissa vain matkustetaan vaikkapa Kontulan perukoilta Itäkeskukseen on aivan varmasti olemassa (se kävi ilmi silloin kun otetiin käyttöön se konsultin tekemä uusi liityntäbussilinjasto, josta tällainen yhteys puuttui), samoin on tietysti sellaisiakin matkoja, joilla käytetään metroa kantakaupungin päässä. Määristä emme kuitenkaan tiedä mitään. Sinänsä vähän erikoista, ettei tällaista aika yksinkertaista tietoa ole olemassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Metrojärjestelmää ei kannata rakentaa (ensisijaisesti) turisteja varten.


Ei kannatakaan, mutta minusta vertailu meni nyt turistien kannalta vertaamiseen, kun verrattiin matkoja, mitä me tekisimme muissa suurkaupungeissa. Harvalla meillä kuitenkaan on kokemusta asumisesta muissa metrokaupungeissa, vaan olemme olleet niissä matkailijoina joko vapaa-ajalla tai työasioissa.

Turistien liikkumisessa on selviä eroja asukkaiden liikkumiseen ja uskoakseni suurin osa meistäkin on sitä mieltä, että turistien kannalta metrojärjestelmät ovat selkeämpiä kuin bussijärjestelmät.




> Sanotaan lopuksi, että on ihan hyvä että meillä on säteittäiset raskasraidesormet, mutta ne eivät valitettavasti riitä kovin pitkälle. Osin siksi, että asemien vaikutuspiiri on oikeasti pienempi kuin kuvitellaan; osin siksi, että asemien ympäristöt on kaavoitettu ja rakennettu kovin tehottomasti; ja osin siksi, että hajonneessa yhdyskuntarakenteessa se työpaikka on vain pienellä todennäköisyydellä saman sormen varrella kuin asut (ainakaan perheen toinen työssäkäyjä ei ole töissä saman sormen varressa).


Työpaikkoja on onneksi saatu keskitettyä kohtuullisesti raideliikenteen varsille. Hajonneessa yhdyskuntarakenteessa joukkoliikenne ei voi oikein palvella kunnolla hajallaan olevia työ- ja asuinpaikkoja riippumatta siitä, millä liikennevälineellä joukkoliikennettä tuotetaan. Joukkoliikenteen on hyvin vaikea palvella kustannustehokkaasti eri sormien välisiä yhteyksiä kovin kattavasti muuten kuin keskustan kautta. Poikittaislinjoja voidaan järjestää sormien välille, mutta jos maankäyttöä ei taas keskitetä poikittaislinjojen ja säteittäislinjojen solmukohtiin, ei poikittaislinjojenkaan käytöstä saada mielekästä kuin osalla poikittaismatkoista. Raskasraidesormet mahdollistavat sentäs keskustan kautta tehtävät matkat paremmin kuin bussijärjestelmä, jonka terminaalit ovat hajautuneet eri puolille keskustaa.




> Minusta metrofanien (kuten tässä tapauksessa sinun) ongelma näin liikennesuunittelun kannalta on se, että te ohitatte kokonaan keskivertoihmisen mukavuudenhalun. Minusta esimerkiksi minä ja muutama muu yritämme huomioida tämän siten, että järkevän suuruinen kävelymatka (l. 100-300 m) toteutuisi mahdollisimman monella pysäkillä seudulla. Ihmisen mukavuudenhalua ei nimittäin kannata kauheasti aliarvioida.


Jos kaikille järjestetään 100 - 300 metrin kävelymatka pysäkille ja kustannukset halutaan pitää jotenkin kurissa, tulee silloin yksittäiselle pysäkille huono tarjonta ja/tai kovasti mutkitteleva linja. Vaikka kävelymatka on yksi matkan kokonaismukavuuteen vaikuttava tekijä, niin ei sekään ole mukavaa, jos bussia voi käyttää kerran tunnissa tai jos bussi kiertelee moninkertaisen matkan autotiehen verrattuna. On olemassa runsaasti esimerkkejä siitä, että tuollainen linjasto ei houkuttele kuin pakkokäyttäjiä. Kohtuullista kävelyä edellyttävä linjasto kerää jo muitakin, jos se mahdollistaa hyvän tarjonnan ja kohtuullisen nopeuksiset yhteydet.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos kaikille järjestetään 100 - 300 metrin kävelymatka pysäkille ja kustannukset halutaan pitää jotenkin kurissa, tulee silloin yksittäiselle pysäkille huono tarjonta ja/tai kovasti mutkitteleva linja. Vaikka kävelymatka on yksi matkan kokonaismukavuuteen vaikuttava tekijä, niin ei sekään ole mukavaa, jos bussia voi käyttää kerran tunnissa tai jos bussi kiertelee moninkertaisen matkan autotiehen verrattuna. On olemassa runsaasti esimerkkejä siitä, että tuollainen linjasto ei houkuttele kuin pakkokäyttäjiä. Kohtuullista kävelyä edellyttävä linjasto kerää jo muitakin, jos se mahdollistaa hyvän tarjonnan ja kohtuullisen nopeuksiset yhteydet.


Tämä on hyvin perinteinen ongelma, johon pitäisi löytää ratkaisuksi jonkinlainen kultainen keskitie.

Usein se löytyy asuinpaikkaa vaihtamalla. En koskaan kyllästy kertomaan, miten yllätyin, kun espoolaisen mielestä joukkoliikenne on hyvää ja kävelymatka lyhyt, kun lähijuna-asema on 1,5 kilometrin päässä ja vuoroväli sunnuntaisin puoli tuntia. Olin pudota tuoliltani  tuohan on aivan surkeaa joukkoliikennettä. Kaukana ja harvaa. Minä kävelen 150 m ja valitan siitä, että sunnuntain vuoroväli on 12 minuuttia. (No, oikeastaan en valita siitä vuorovälin pituudesta vaan kapasiteetin riittämättömyydestä.) Toisin sanoen odotukset ovat eri paikoissa asuvilla ihmisllä kovin erilaiset. Mitä lähemmäs ydinkeskustaa mennään, sitä kovemmat odotukset.

Jos lähtökohta on se, että kävelymatka pysäkille saa olla enintään 300 metriä, pysäkiltä pitää olla tiheä tarjonta (vähintään 10 min vuorovälillä) keskustaan, linjan pitää olla kohtuullisen suora ja lisäksi pitää olla myös hyvälaatuista poikittaistarjontaa, niin silloin asukastiheyden pitää olla jo erittäin hyvä  jotain aivan muuta kuin metsälähiö. Kalliossa nuo ehdot täyttyvät ja asukastiheys on 20 000 as./km2.

----------


## Kani

> Mitä ketutukseen tulee, kyllä ratikallakin ketutuskäyrää riittää, täällä Punavuoressa kolmosen ratikka on niin epävarma että usein on nopeampaa ja varsinkin matka-ajaltaan ennustettavampaa kävellä 1,5 kilometriä rautatieasemalle. Jos ratikka tulee ylättäen aikataulussa, sen ottaa, jos ei tule niin sitten kävelee.


Kyse on täysin samasta ketutuksesta, jota kauempana metroasemasta asuva kokee. Kannattaako lähteä liityntäbussipysäkille, ja onko se seuraava bussi mitenkään tahdistettu seuraavaan metrojunaan. Kävelymatka on vakio, liityntämatka ei. Ei se todista, että käveleminen on mieluisa tapa käyttää joukkoliikennettä, vaan pakollista, jos haluaa jotain varmuutta matka-ajasta. Asun itse tällaisessa ketutussektorissa, joten tunne on jokapäiväinen.

On tarkoitushakuista argumentointia, että metroliityntäketutus ja sen seurauksena tapahtuva vastentahtoinen käveleminen väännetään mieluisaksi kävelemiseksi ja todistamaan metron erinomaisuutta joukkoliikenneratkaisuna, mutta ratikkaketutus on todiste ratikan huonoudesta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Esikaupunkialueista korkeimpia joukkoliikenteen käyttöprosentteja löytyy Itä-Helsingistä, jossa noin 75 % metron käyttäjistä ei käytä liityntäbussia Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella, se kertoo että kävelyhalukkuutta kuitenkin löytyy.


Minun tuntemista yli kilometrin matkan metroasemalle kävelevistä noin 100 % tekee sen kyllä ajoittain vähän hampaat irvessä. Ja samaa tein itsekin vuosia sen jälkeen, kun Vuosaaren linja avattiin. Syynä se, että liityntäliikenteeseen ei voi luottaa, tai että se kulkee siitä "kotioven edestä" aivan liian harvoin. Ei taida Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenne olla sinulle kovin tuttu juttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Erittäin kiinnostavaa. Olisi vielä kiinnostavampaa nähdä miten laskennallinen nopeus on laskettu, koska se kuulostaa äkkiseltään alhaiselta.


Siten, että tallensin GPS:llä käytännön liikennettä nähdäkseni miten ajetaan. Linjanopeuteenhan vaikuttaa kolme tekijää pysäkkivälin lisäksi: pysäkkiaika, nopeuden muutosnopeus ja ajossa käytettävä huippunopeus. Nämä kaikki saa GPS-jäljestä selville.

Jos tarjotaan samaa palvelua joko maanpinnalla tai tunnelissa samalla pysäkkivälillä, samoja ovat myös pysäkkiajat, ja nopeuden muutosnopeus. Kumpikaan ei riipu siitä, ajetaanko maanpinnalla vai tunnelissa. Pysäkkiaika määräytyy linjan kuormasta eli poistuvien ja nousevien matkustajien määrästä. Nopeuden muutosnopeus on nykyään vakio, eli maksimi, jolla seisovien matkustajien matkustusmukavuus on siedettävä. Tosin se näkyy kyllä vaihtelevan kaupungista toiseen  jonkin verran, esimerkiksi siksi, että ehkä kustannussyistä ei hankita moottoritehoja, joilla päästäisiin matkustusmukavuuden sallimaan maksimiin.

Ainoa tunneli- ja pintaliikennettä erottava tekijä on siten pysäkkivälillä käytettävä huippunopeus, jota siis ilman liikenne-etuuksia maanpinnalla rajoittavat liikenneympäristön häiriötekijät. Ja se, mitä alun perin väitin oli, että pintaliikenne voidaan rakentaa täysin etuuksin häiriöttömäksi siten, että pysäkkien välillä käytettävälle nopeudellekaan ei tule eroa verrattuna tunneliliikenteeseen.

Häiriöiden lisäksi pysäkkien välillä käytettävään nopeuteen vaikuttavat vielä radan kaarteet. Mutta ne eivät ole asia, joka liittyy pelkästään jompaankumpaan ratkaisuun. Pintarataa voidaan tehdä niin, että vältetään jyrkät nopeutta hidastavat kaarteet. Tunnelirataa voidaan tehdä ja on tehty katuverkon mukaisesti niin, että tunnelissa on yhtä jyrkkiä kaarteita kuin katuraitiotiellä. Kummassakin tapauksessa jyrkkien kaarteiden välttäminen nostaa radan hintaa, mutta on mahdollista.

Eli katsoin GPS-jäljestä pysäkkiajan, käytetyn nopeuden pysäkkien välillä sekä keskikiihtyvyyden ja -hidastuvuuden tähän nopeuteen. GPS-jälki ei ole suoraa viivaa, sillä todellinen kuljettaja ei ole kone, ja älypuhelin ei ole mittalaite vaan lelu. Mutta riittävän tarkat keskiarvot GPS-jäljestä voi määrittää. Loppu on sitten matematiikkaa.




> Youtubessa on myös video, jossa näkyy reimsiläisen ratikan ohjaamo nopeusmittareineen. Valo-ohjattuihin risteyksiin näytetään hidastavan nopeuteen 30 km/h ja monista kaarteista ajetaan 30 tai jopa 20 km/h. Vaikuttaa erikoiselta, että näiden rajoitteiden kanssa päästäisiin lähelle saman pysäkkivälin teoreettista optimia.


Videosta näkee, miten vaunulla ei tarvitse pysähtyä missään pysäkkien välillä ja kaarteet on tehty ajettavaksi suunnilleen sillä nopeudella, jota ajetaan muutenkin (hitaimmillaan 2530 km/h). Jyrkimmät kaarteet ovat pysäkkien yhteydessä, jolloin kaarre ei aiheuta hidastusta. Nopeus tultaessa tai lähdettäessä pysäkiltä on joka tapauksessa alhainen, vaikka rata olisi suora.

Joissain valo-opastintolpissa vilahtaa nopeusrajoitusmerkki (se on Reimsissä valkoinen nelikulmiotaulu, jossa numero), taitaa näkyä ainakin 40 ja 35. Tällä videolla kuljettaja ajoi usein yli 40 km/h, hetkellisesti näkyi 60 km/h. Jos valo-opasteen saa ohittaa nopeudella 3540 km/h, niin silloin on tarve hiljentää.

Videolla käytetyt nopeudet ovat kuitenkin suuremmat kuin mitä tallensin GPS:llä. Pysäkkiaikoja ei videolta oikein saa, kun seisonta-aikaa on usein leikattu pois. GPS-jäljen perusteella käytin pysäkkiaikana 30 sekuntia ja ajonopeutena 35 km/h.

Olen aistivinani tekstistäsi, että video osoittaisi Reimsin ratikan huonoksi, kun hiljennetään opastinvaloihinkin. Jos Helsingissä ratikka ajaisi samalla nopeudella valo-ohjatusta risteyksestä, sen pitäisi nostaa nopeuttaan valoihin tullessaan. Mutta meillähän ei tarvitse keskustella siitä, pitääkö hidastaa valoihin, koska niihin pitää pysähtyä. Ja missä ratikka ajaa Helsingissä 60 km/h? Tai edes 50 km/h?




> Ongelmana juuri Mannerheimintiellä on katutilan ahtaus. Jotta raitiovaunukaistoista ja -pysäkeistä saisi tarpeeksi leveät ja vieläpä s-mutkat pois, kadulta pitäisi poistaa käytännössä toiset ajoneuvoliikenteen kaistat. Eli pitäisi poistaa joko bussikaistat tai kaikki muu liikenne kuin bussit (tai ehkä henkilöautot ja sallia tavaraliikenne henkilöautokaistoilla).


Taisin käydyissä viesteissä mainita, että esteettömän pintaliikenteen suunnittelu on muutakin kuin liikennevalojen säätämistä. Nottinghamissa tulee hyvin voimakkaasti esille keskustassa se, että autoliikenteen päävirrat ja raitiotie pidetään erillään. Eli häiriöttömän liikennöinnin ensisijainen ratkaisu on välttää tai poistaa häiriötekijät eli määrällisesti häiriöksi yltävä autoliikenne. Jos se ei ole mahdollista, sitten on käytettävä lääkkeitä häiriötekijöiden eli autoliikenteen haittavaikutusten poistamiseksi. Kuten liikennevaloin järjestettyä häiriötöntä kulkua pysäkkien välillä.

Helsingissä kuten Mannerheimintiellä ollaan siinä tilanteessa, että raitiotien radat ovat niillä sijoilla, mihin ne on rakennettu 100 vuotta sitten. Ne tehtiin luonnollisestikin pääkaduille, koska pääkaduillahan tehokkain liikennepalvelu tarjotaan. Myöhemmin on annettu pääkatujen autoilun kasvaa ja kuten Mannerheimintiellä, raitiovaunut on pantu väistelemään autoja. Periaate on ollut, että autoilun pitää olla sujuvaa, ei raitioliikenteen, joten siksi aikaisemmin suora rata on väännetty mutkille. Autoissahan ei ole edes kääntyviä pyöriä, joten niille pitää olla suora kaista.  :Wink: 

Autoilua suosittaessa Helsingissä on kaikki rinnakkaisetkin samansuuntaiset kadut pyhitetty autoilulle, jos katulinjaus vain on sellainen, että sille on helppo johtaa läpiajava liikennevirta. Tämä merkitsee sitä, että sekin on tehty mahdottomaksi, että raitiotie siirrettäisiin autoilulle annetulta pääkadulta rinnakkaiselle kadulle, jolle ei päästetä autoja haitaksi asti.

On siis typerää ja vaikeuksien hakemista yrittää ahtaa yhdelle kadulle kaikki mahdollinen. Erityinen ongelma tässä asiassa Helsingissä on vielä se, että pääkaduille tarvitaan 4 joukkoliikennekaistaa, kun kaksikin riittäisi aivan hyvin. Eli on häiriöille alttiit hitaat raitiovaunukaistat liian pienin vaunuin ja vajaakuormaisilla busseilla ylikuormitetut bussikaistat. Busseilla ei pitäisi ajaa kantakaupungin ytimeen, kun kerran raiteiden kapasiteetti riittää hoitamaan bussienkin kuorman. Kaukoliikenteen bussit ovat eri asia, eikä niiden määrä ole ongelma.

Totean tästä pinta/tunneli-aiheesta vielä, että en ole väittänyt, että valmiiksi rakennettuun vanhaan kaupunkialueeseen voi tehdä mihin hyvänsä yhtä nopean pinta- ja tunneliliikenteen. Vaan olen puhunut pinta- ja tunneliliikenteen nopeuksista yleisesti. Totean tämän siksi, että väittämääni vastustava argumentaatio näyttää lähtevän ajatuksesta, kyse on vain H:gin kantakaupungin tapaisesta ympäristöstä. Kuten Kuukankon vertailu Aleksanterinkadusta.

Länsimetroahan rakennetaan paraikaa tunneliin paikkaan, jossa suurimmalla osalla reitistä on pidetty vuosikymmenet maanpinnalla tilavarausta radalle. Itämetro on käytännössä nopeimmillaan Itä-Helsingissä, jossa se ajaa pintaratana. Kehärataa rakennetaan asumattomaan metsään. Ei siellä ole mitään esteitä tehdä pintarataa, eikä niitä esteitä ole mikään pakko rakentaa myöhemminkään. Eli ei näitä tunneleita tehdä ihmisten matkaa nopeuttamaan. Kustannuksia tunnelit nostavat, mutta eivät vaikuta saavutettavuuteen ja siten maan arvoon asemiensa ympärillä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaupunkirakennekysymys on jossain määrin filosofien, mutta en ole oikein vakuuttunut tuosta metrokaupungin pistemäisen kaupunkirakenteen paremmuudesta jatkuvaan kaupunkirakenteeseen verrattuna. Tai sanotaan niin, että minun on vaikea keskiä varsinaisia huonoja puolia jatkuvasta kaupunkirakenteesta, kunhan asukastiheys vaan pidetään kaavoituksella riittävän korkeana, jotta palvelut säilyvät asutuksen lomassa. Tällöin on myös helposti kysyntää rakentaa joukkoliikenneverkko raitioteinä.


Suomalaiset eivät halua asua tiiviissä jatkuvassa kaupunkirakenteessa. Se on ihan mitattu tosiasia.  Voi olla että 100 vuoden päästä haluavat mutta nyt eivät. Metrokaupunki on kompromissi joka mahdollistaa asumisen lähiössä jossa on luontoa ympätillä mutta silti nopea yhteys muualle, niihin paikkoihin joihin enimmäkseen kulkee. Se on parempi kompromissi kuin autokaupungit.




> Onko tässä kyse lopulta mistään muusta kuin siitä, että kaupungin ja seudun asukasmäärä ja -tiheys määräävät tarvittavan kuljetuskapasiteetin ja kaupunkirakenne ja poliittiset valinnat sitten halutut nopeudet.


Kyllä. Auto on niille joilla ei ole raideliikennemahdollisuutta aina näppärämpi kuin esim bussi ja se näkyy.




> Oletan että tarkoitat tuolla "200-300.000 asukkaan eurooppalaisella provinssi- tai yliopistokaupungilla" erityisesti Saksan Karlsruhea, jota Antero on usein käyttänyt esimerkkikaupunkina, niin kyllä sielläkin pidemmälle ajetaan eristetyillä väylillä, eli olemassa olevia rautatielinjoja pitkin. Karlsruhen järjestelmän nerokkuus on minusta siinä, että tämä kauempaa tuleva liikenne siirtyy keskustan lähellä katuverkkoon, eikä jätä Helsingin tyyliin ihmisiä yhteen pisteeseen keskustassa. On Karlsruhessakin yksi lähijunakalustolla (BR425) ajettava linja, nimittäin Mannheimin suunnalta kulkeva S3.


En tarkoittanut Karlsruhea palkästään koska se on erikoistapaus juuri Tram-Trainin ansiosta, vaan muita samankokoisia puhtaita raitiotiekaupunkeja : Heidelberg, Bramen, Mannheim, Freiburg, Basel,  Nottingham, Strasbourg, Nizza ym ym 




> Petteri: Minusta metrofanien (kuten tässä tapauksessa sinun) ongelma näin liikennesuunittelun kannalta on se, että te ohitatte kokonaan keskivertoihmisen mukavuudenhalun. Minusta esimerkiksi minä ja muutama muu yritämme huomioida tämän siten, että järkevän suuruinen kävelymatka (l. 100-300 m) toteutuisi mahdollisimman monella pysäkillä seudulla. Ihmisen mukavuudenhalua ei nimittäin kannata kauheasti aliarvioida.


Riippuu ihmisestä. Toiset tykkäävät bussista koska sille on lyhyempi matka ja heitä ei häiritse niin paljon että se pomppii ja tärisee ja on hidas. Toiset valitsevat junan tai metron siksi että se ei pompi eikä tärise ja kulkee nopeammin vaikka joutuu kävelemään pidempään päästälkseen sen kyytiin. Erilaiset tutkimukset ja matkustajatilastot todistavat että junilla ja metroilla on vankempi suosio kuin busseilla. 
Raitiovaunu, jos se käyttäytyy junamaisesti eli on tilava eikä nyki kaarteissa on sama asia kuin juna, ja jos se ei juutu kaupungin liikenneruuhkiin. 
Syyt miksi kartetaan junaa tai metroa liittyvät järjestyshäisiöihin, mutta niitä tapahtuu nykyisin myös busseissa valitettavasti. Junissa tai metrossa toki enemmän koska vartiointi on joskus tehotonta ja puliukot ja hampparitkin suosivat mukavaa metrokyytiä enemmän kuin muita. Lyhyesti voi todeta että junissa ja metoissa matkustaa yhteiskunnan koko kirjo, busseissa enimmäkseen joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä eli koululaisia, matalapalkkaisia, eläkeläisiä. 




> En koskaan kyllästy kertomaan, miten yllätyin, kun espoolaisen mielestä joukkoliikenne on hyvää ja kävelymatka lyhyt, kun lähijuna-asema on 1,5 kilometrin päässä ja vuoroväli sunnuntaisin puoli tuntia. Olin pudota tuoliltani  tuohan on aivan surkeaa joukkoliikennettä. Kaukana ja harvaa. Minä kävelen 150 m ja valitan siitä, että sunnuntain vuoroväli on 12 minuuttia


Rantaradalla Leppävaaran ja Kauklahden välillä lähijunien vuroväli sunnuntaisin (muutoin kuin ihan aamulla) on nykyisin 4 kertaa tunnissa. Toki muistan ajan kun olin koulupoika se oli kerran tunnissa, mutta siitä on aikaa yli 30 vuotta, mutta ihan tyytyväisiä oltiin silloinkin. Toki kulki bussikin kaupunkiin mutta yhtä harvoin ja hitaammin. 




> Kyse on täysin samasta ketutuksesta, jota kauempana metroasemasta asuva kokee. Kannattaako lähteä liityntäbussipysäkille, ja onko se seuraava bussi mitenkään tahdistettu seuraavaan metrojunaan. Kävelymatka on vakio, liityntämatka ei. Ei se todista, että käveleminen on mieluisa tapa käyttää joukkoliikennettä, vaan pakollista, jos haluaa jotain varmuutta matka-ajasta. Asun itse tällaisessa ketutussektorissa, joten tunne on jokapäiväinen.


Voihan sen liityntämatkan tehdä pyörälläkin. Se on usein kaikkein nopein tapa ja nykyisin hyvin, hyvin suosittu. Nyt kun ei ole lumentulosta tietoa taidan ottaa pyörän esiin taas. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suomalaiset eivät halua asua tiiviissä jatkuvassa kaupunkirakenteessa. Se on ihan mitattu tosiasia.


Aijaa? Missä mittaustulokset? Minun tietääkseni kaupunkiin on tunkua. Ja kertoohan asuntojen hinnat ja hintojen nousut jo enemmän kuin tarpeeksi.




> Toiset valitsevat junan tai metron siksi että se ei pompi eikä tärise ja kulkee nopeammin vaikka joutuu kävelemään pidempään päästälkseen sen kyytiin. Erilaiset tutkimukset ja matkustajatilastot todistavat että junilla ja metroilla on vankempi suosio kuin busseilla.


Kyllä. Vaan mitenkäs bussit edes liittyy raideliikenteeseen? Eihän bussia tarvita, jos rakennetaan metrokaupunkia metroradan varrelle ja asemien lähelle. Liityntäbussi on monelle huono valinta, mutta pakkosellainen. Raideliikenne on suosittua oikeastaan kaikilla mittareilla, mutta jos kyseltäisiin liityntäbussi+metromatkasta pelkän metromatkan sijaan, minkäköhän arvosanan se saisi? Tuskin parempaa kuin lähempää kotiovea kulkeva - vaikka hitaampikin - raidekulkuväline.




> Voihan sen liityntämatkan tehdä pyörälläkin. Se on usein kaikkein nopein tapa ja nykyisin hyvin, hyvin suosittu. Nyt kun ei ole lumentulosta tietoa taidan ottaa pyörän esiin taas.


Normaalisti sitä lunta tai loskaa on vuodessa vähintään kolmen kuukauden aikana ihan tarpeeksi, jotta pyörää voi hyvällä omatunnolla pitää parkissa. Moni myös saattaa viiden tai kymmenen minuutin pyörämatkaa vähän turhana, kun sitä varten pitää pyyhkiä satulaa sateen jäljiltä, mahdollisesti pumpata kumia, avata lukko, etsiä hyvä paikka asemalta, lukita pyörä ja/tai pelätä sen varastamista koko työpäivän ajan.
(Täällä muuten harrastetaan pendelcyckeleitä, halvempia pyöriä, joita käytetään vain työmatkoihin. Ei pöllömpi idea.)

----------


## hylje

> Jos kaikille järjestetään 100 - 300 metrin kävelymatka pysäkille ja kustannukset halutaan pitää jotenkin kurissa, tulee silloin yksittäiselle pysäkille huono tarjonta ja/tai kovasti mutkitteleva linja.


Ei, vaan pysäkkien ympäristö on pakottavasti rakennettava luokkaa 20 000 as/km^2 tiiviydellä. Kyllähän se onnistuu, kopsataan vaikka Harjua.

Tilannehan on aivan vastaava kuin nykyinen pysäköintinormin pakottama <1 000 as/km^2, suurilla asukastiheyksillä tarvittavan laitospysäköinnin tarjoaminen kun on mielettömän kallista.

En itse vaadi että koko seutu olisi rakennettava vähintään 20 000 as/km^2, kunhan lopetetaan tämä <1 000 as/km^2 vaatiminen niiltä hyvän joukkoliikenteen alueilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suomalaiset eivät halua asua tiiviissä jatkuvassa kaupunkirakenteessa. Se on ihan mitattu tosiasia.  Voi olla että 100 vuoden päästä haluavat mutta nyt eivät.


Tämä on hyvin vaarallinen yleistys. En yhtään kiistä, etteikö joku jossain olisi tehnyt kyselyn, jonka tuloksena suuri osa suomalaisista haluaa asua esimerkiksi "luonnonläheisesti". Esimerkiksi tässä: http://www.kaks.fi/node/6453 Mutta kun se suuri osa ei tarkoita koko kansaa. Meillä on maa täynnä metsälähiöitä ja ne ovat varmasti oikein hyvä ja ihanteellinen asuinpaikka monelle. Mutta yhtä lailla meillä on niitä, jotka haluavat asua kaupunkimaisessa ympäristössä, vähän ahtaammin, katukuilua ikkunastaan katsellen ja alakerran suhsibaarissa nautiskellen. Tuon tutkimuksen mukaan 22 % eli reilu miljoona suomalaista. Emme me voi koputtaa kalliolaisen perheen ovelle ja ilmoittaa, että tutkimusten mukaan teidän pitää asua Soukassa, alkakaahan pakata. Jos "suomalaiset" eivät haluaisi asua tiiviissä, jatkuvassa kaupunkirakenteessa, niin Töölö, Kallio ja Kruununhaka olisivat autiota slummia vähän kuin Detroitin keskusta. Eivät ole.

Yritetään nyt hyväksyä se, että
- minä haluan asua tietyllä tavalla
- kaikki muut eivät haluakaan asua samalla tavalla kuin minä
- kaikki muut eivät halua asua keskenään samalla tavalla
- ihanteellista on, että kukin voi asua siten kuin tahtoo: tiiviissä korttelikaupungissa, 2000-luvun semikorttelilähiössä, avarassa metsälähiössä tai vaikka Nurmijärvellä
- kun meitä riittää tänne edelleenkin alle 18 henkeä per neliökilometri, niin tilaa on kyllä niille, jotka sitä kaipaavat; niille, jotka sitä eivät kaipaa tai halua, pitää silti sallia tiiveys 

Sitten tulee tietysti kysymys joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä. Ne, jotka asuvat tiiviisti, saavat myös hyvän joukkoliikenteen joka kulkee moneen suuntaan. Tavallaan he maksavat siitä jo asuntojen hinnoissakin, koska se tiiviillä alueella asuminen tuntuu olevan väljää aluetta kalliimpaa. Suomalaisessa metsälähiössä nautitaan väljyydestä mutta kärsitään samalla huonommasta joukkoliikenteestä; hyvällä tuurilla bussi kulkee ainakin ruuhka-aikaan kohtuullisen tiheästi ja sillä pääsee keskustaan. Huonolla tuurilla joku onneton on mennyt kaivamaan metrotunnelin parin kilometrin päähän, jolloin se bussi kulkeekin vain metroasemalle, matka-aika kasvaa ja vaihto hankaloittaa elämää. Se metroasema on tietysti aina jonkun kodin lähellä  sattumalta saattaa käydä niin, että voi asua metsälähiössä ja lyhyen kävelyn päässä metroasemalta. Silloinkin se joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin paljon yksipuolisempaa kuin tiiviillä alueella  tiheän ja luotettavan keskustayhteyden lisäksi muuta ei juuri ole.

----------


## Minä vain

> Esikaupunkialueista korkeimpia joukkoliikenteen käyttöprosentteja löytyy Itä-Helsingistä, jossa noin 75 % metron käyttäjistä ei käytä liityntäbussia Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella, se kertoo että kävelyhalukkuutta kuitenkin löytyy.


Jos vaihtoaika on 10 min ja vuoroväli 20 min, kyllähän se kannustaa kävelemään. No, puolen kilometrin päästä on hyvä tarjonta. 

Liityntäjärjestelmä on kuitenkin mielestäni parempi kuin VR:n ratojen varsilla oleva järjestelmä, jossa pitää joko kävellä junalle tai mennä bussilla. Silloin kun ruuhka-aikaan vaihtoaika on sattumalta lyhyt, vain raitiovaunu kotiovelta olisi enää parempaa palvelua. Jos asuisi vaikkapa Kannelmäen 50-luvulla rakennetussa osassa, joutuisi joko ryskyttämään puoli tuntia bussilla keskustaan tai kävelemään nopealle ja mukavalle junalle. Suorat bussit ovat nopeita vain Etelä-Espoosta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:49 ----------




> Huonolla tuurilla joku onneton on mennyt kaivamaan metrotunnelin parin kilometrin päähän, jolloin se bussi kulkeekin vain metroasemalle, matka-aika kasvaa ja vaihto hankaloittaa elämää. Se metroasema on tietysti aina jonkun kodin lähellä  sattumalta saattaa käydä niin, että voi asua metsälähiössä ja lyhyen kävelyn päässä metroasemalta. Silloinkin se joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin paljon yksipuolisempaa kuin tiiviillä alueella  tiheän ja luotettavan keskustayhteyden lisäksi muuta ei juuri ole.


Se, että Itä-Helsingissä bussi kulkee vain metroasemalle, ei lisää matka-aikaa verrattuna suoraan bussiin. Sama tilanne on muualla kuin Etelä-Espoossa. Muuten joukkoliikenne ei palvele lähiön sisäisiä matkoja.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Suomalaiset eivät halua asua tiiviissä jatkuvassa kaupunkirakenteessa. Se on ihan mitattu tosiasia.  Voi olla että 100 vuoden päästä haluavat mutta nyt eivät. Metrokaupunki on kompromissi joka mahdollistaa asumisen lähiössä jossa on luontoa ympätillä mutta silti nopea yhteys muualle, niihin paikkoihin joihin enimmäkseen kulkee. Se on parempi kompromissi kuin autokaupungit.


Sinulta on tainnut jäädä huomaamatta se, että viimeisen 15-20 vuoden aikana on tapahtunut jyrkkä kulttuurinen käänne, jossa nimenomaan tiiviin kaupungin asunnot ovat nousseet arvossa huomattavasti nopeammin kuin perinteinen lähiöasuminen tai pientaloasuminen. Tämä muutos kertoo siitä, että suomalaiset nimenomaan haluavat nykyään asua tiiviissä kaupungissa. Alla vielä sama kuvana



Samasta muutoksesta kertoo myös se, että Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmään on liittynyt yli 2000 jäsentä. 

Väitän, että Helsingissä olisi kysyntää välittömästi noin 100 000 - 200 000 tiiviin kaupungin asukasmäärälle, jos sitä tiivistä kaupunkia vain rakennettaisiin. (Jätkäsaari ja Kalasatama kuulemma imuroivat Espoosta hyvätuloisia.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:59 ----------




> Jos kaikille järjestetään 100 - 300 metrin kävelymatka pysäkille ja kustannukset halutaan pitää jotenkin kurissa, tulee silloin yksittäiselle pysäkille huono tarjonta ja/tai kovasti mutkitteleva linja. Vaikka kävelymatka on yksi matkan kokonaismukavuuteen vaikuttava tekijä, niin ei sekään ole mukavaa, jos bussia voi käyttää kerran tunnissa tai jos bussi kiertelee moninkertaisen matkan autotiehen verrattuna. On olemassa runsaasti esimerkkejä siitä, että tuollainen linjasto ei houkuttele kuin pakkokäyttäjiä. Kohtuullista kävelyä edellyttävä linjasto kerää jo muitakin, jos se mahdollistaa hyvän tarjonnan ja kohtuullisen nopeuksiset yhteydet.


Arvostaisin kovasti, jos keskustelussa vastattaisiin esitettyihin kommentteihin, eikä itse keksittyihin olkinukkeihin. 

Alunperin kirjoittanut Nakkiputka: 
Minusta metrofanien (kuten tässä tapauksessa sinun) ongelma näin liikennesuunittelun kannalta on se, että te ohitatte kokonaan keskivertoihmisen mukavuudenhalun. Minusta esimerkiksi minä ja muutama muu yritämme huomioida tämän siten, että järkevän suuruinen kävelymatka (l. 100-300 m) toteutuisi mahdollisimman monella pysäkillä seudulla. Ihmisen mukavuudenhalua ei nimittäin kannata kauheasti aliarvioida.
Alkuperäisessä kommentissa siis sanottiin että "mahdollisimman monella olisi mahdollisuus alle 300m kävelymatkaan", ei että "kaikilla". Näissä kahdessa väitteessä on kriittinen ero. 

Jos hyväksymme esimerkiksi maksimissaan 500m etäisyyden linnuntietä pysäkille, voimme silti pyrkiä siihen että mahdollisimman monella oikea kävelyetäisyys jää alle 300m. Tähän voidaan päästä hyödyntämällä muutamaa keinoa: 1. kaavoitetaan katuverkko siten, että joukkoliikenteen pysäkille ei tule ylimääräistä kävelymatkaa, 2. sijoittamalla tiivein kaupunkirakenne pysäkin välittömään läheisyyteen ja vähän väljempi sinne hieman kauemmaksi, 3. sijoittamalla pysäkki sellaiseen kohtaan, jossa katuverkon kannalta kävellen pääsee mahdollisimman moneen suuntaan ja 4. välttämällä ratkaisuja, jossa matkustaja joutuu tekemään tasovaihdon (tai useampia) tai kiertämään aina pysäkille tullessaan. 

Mitä tulee siihen, onko suuri osa metromatkoista vaihdottomia vai ei: siinä kysytään taas perinteiseen tapaan väärää asiaa. Vaihdottomien metromatkojen korkea osuus kertoo joko siitä, että suuri osa metron käyttäjistä asuu lähellä asemaa, tai siitä että liityntäliikenne palvelee asukkaita huonosti. 

Jos halutaan mitata sitä kuinka suuri halu ihmisillä on käyttää metroa vaikka asuisivat esim. kilometrin päässä metrosta, pitää tutkia kuinka suuri osa niistä, joilla on varaa autoon, päättää silti käyttää metroa - liityntäbussilla tai ilman.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos "suomalaiset" eivät haluaisi asua tiiviissä, jatkuvassa kaupunkirakenteessa, niin Töölö, Kallio ja Kruununhaka olisivat autiota slummia vähän kuin Detroitin keskusta. Eivät ole.


Kysymys on siitä ketkä haluavat asua Töölössä ja miksi. Ne jotka haluavat asua ovat pääasiassa perheettömiä tai pareja joilla ei ole alaikäisiä lapsia, ja he tavoittelevat kalliilla asumisellaan tiiviissä arvokkaassa miljöössä sosiaalista arvonnousua. Jos Töölössä olisi halpa asua niin ei siellä asuisi kuin sellaiset joiden on pakko, mutta koska se on muotia, se vahvistaa sellaisten alueiden sosiaalista statusta ja sitä kautta asukkaidensa itsetuntoa. Asumalla arvostetulla alueella pääsee tutustumaan mielenkiintoisimpiin ihmisiin kuin metsälähiössä, samalla asunto on sijoitus, äkkinäisen rahantarpeen sattuessa sen voi aina myydä ja kääriä hyvät voitot.




> Yritetään nyt hyväksyä se, ett
> - minä haluan asua tietyllä tavalla
> - kaikki muut eivät haluakaan asua samalla tavalla kuin minä
> - kaikki muut eivät halua asua keskenään samalla tavalla
> - ihanteellista on, että kukin voi asua siten kuin tahtoo: tiiviissä korttelikaupungissa, 2000-luvun semikorttelilähiössä, avarassa metsälähiössä tai vaikka Nurmijärvellä
> - kun meitä riittää tänne edelleenkin alle 18 henkeä per neliökilometri, niin tilaa on kyllä niille, jotka sitä kaipaavat; niille, jotka sitä eivät kaipaa tai halua, pitää silti sallia tiiveys


Ongelma Helsingin tiivistämisessä eli kantakaupunkimaisen alueen suurentamisessa esim täydennysrakentamalla vanhoja lähiöitä on asukkaiden vastustus. Tänään luin aamun lehdissä kaksi artikkelia tai kolumnia missä vaadittiin lähimetsien säilyttämistä koska se on "terveydelle" hyväksi. Nimilistoja kerätään jatkuvasti, vedotaan liito-oraviin ja lepakkoihin että saadaan  tiivistämishankkeita jarrutettua. Käytännössä siinä vaiheessa kun ollaan päästy rakentamaan ovat asuntojen hinnat nousseet niin korkeiksi että hipuavat Töölön tasoa, eli tällaisessa rakentamisessa rahat valuvat gryndereiden taskuihin enemmän kuin metrokaupungissa.  
On paljon helpompaa rakentaa asunnontarvitsijoille uusia lähiöitä esim Kehäradalle tai Histaan tai Östersundomiin. Kaikki eivät halua asua sellaisissa mutta kun kantakaupunkia halutaan asukkaidensa tahdosta pitää "suljettuna" niin minkäs voit. Tietysti tiivistämisen vastustajat ovat monen mielestä väärässä, kun ajattelee että jopa Munkkiniemenkin kerrostaloja vastustettiin 1930-luvulla ainakin Kjell Westön uusimman kirjan mukaan, mutta oikeusvaltiossa heitä on pakko nykyisin kuunnella . 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se, että Itä-Helsingissä bussi kulkee vain metroasemalle, ei lisää matka-aikaa verrattuna suoraan bussiin.


Tämä ei kyllä pidä paikkaansa. Vähintään 5 minuutin lisä tulee siitä, että kävelee bussista metron laiturille ja odottaa metron tuloa. Paluusuunnassa aikalisä voi olla 1015 minuuttia, koska bussit eivät kulje metron vuorovälillä. Itäväylää ajava bussi on myös nopeampi kuin metrojuna. Asia selviää matkustamalla ja katselemalla sivulle. Osviittaa asiasta saa Reittioppaasta vertailemalla matka-aikoja samojen pisteparien välillä päiväaikaan liityntäliikenteellä ja öisin suorilla busseilla.




> 1) Kaikkien tarvittavien liikennevalojen ja raitiovaunujen verkottaminen järjestelmällä, jonka toimintavarmuus on vähintään 99,9 % luokkaa. Tuo tarkoittaa kiinteän verkkoyhteyden vetämistä jokaiseen reitillä olevaan liikennevalojen ohjauspisteeseen ja jokaisen raitiovaunun yhdistämistä verkkoon joko piuhalla (virtajohdon kautta), nykyistä paljon luotettavammalla mobiiliyhteydellä tai piuhan ja mobiiliyhteyden yhdistelmällä.


Mistä nämä ajatuksesi pulppuavat? Helsingin Helmi-järjestelmä on jo vuosikymmeniä tiennyt tarvittavalla tarkkuudella, missä ratikat ja myös bussit ovat. Eli kaikki vaatimasi uudistukset ovat olleet toiminnassa jo pitkään. Huomaa, että busseihin ei voi johtaa datayhteyttä kiinteällä langalla, etkä itsekään näytä vaativan tätä jostain syystä kuin raitiovaunuilta (joille pitää keksikä kaikkia mahdollisia toiminnan esteitä).

Helsinki tai Suomi ei ylipäätään ole mikään esimerkki mistään teknologiasta ja sen tasosta maailmalla, mutta on liikenteen ohjaus toiminut täälläkin jo kauan. Ongelmat eivät ole tekniikassa vaan tahdossa, siinä, mitä liikenteenohjauksen halutaan tekevän. Jos liikenteen ohjauksella halutaan maksimoida autoilun läpäisykyky katuverkossa, silloin seisotetaan sekä busseja että raitiovaunuja. Se ei ole tekniikan ongelma, vaan kaupungissa tehty ihmisten valinta.

Late linkkasi pari päivää sitten tämän videon, joka osoittaa mahdottoman mahdolliseksi, ellei väitä videota väärennetyksi. Raitiovaunu ohittaa pysähtymättä tai edes pysähtymisvalmiuteen hiljentämättä kymmeniä valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä. Vaunuun ei mene kiinteää verkkopiuhaa.

Kymmenkunta vuotta sitten olin Karlsruhessa esittelyssä, jossa kerrottiin, miten raitioliikenteen ohjaus siellä toimii. Kuljettajat eivät käännä vaihteita, vaan liikenteenohjaus automaattisesti sen perusteella, minkä linjan vaunu on vaihdetta lähestymässä. Kuljettajan ei tarvitse tähystää vaihteen kieliä varmistaakseen vaihteen asennon, liikenteenohjaus ja turvalaitteet hoitavat sen, että vahingossa ei ajeta poikkeavalle raiteelle suoran raiteen nopeutta. Ihan kuten rautateillä, Suomessakin jo 100 vuotta eli jopa ennen veturiin kytkettäviä kiinteitä verkkokaapeleita.

Teknologia, sen toiminta ja saatavuus eivät ole ongelma, vaan asenteet. Kuvaavaa suomalaisille tai ainakin helsinkiläisille (tarokitan tällä koko HSL-aluetta) asenteille on, että perustetaan ja rahoitetaan älyliikenneprojekteja, joiden tarkoitus on perimmältään tavoitella mahdotonta. Älyliikenne tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että tietotekniikan keinoin yritetään sujuvoittaa autoilua, kun se ei vaan vieläkään suju ruuhkattomasti, vaikka jo kaikki mahdollinen mikä osataan on tehty autoilun hyväksi. Kun henkilöliikennettä on enemmän kuin autoilla mahtuu hoitamaan, autot ruuhkautuvat, eikä yksittäinen autoilija voi koskaan päästä ajamaan vapaan liikenteen oloissa. Älyliikenteen tietotekniikka ei voi tätä asiaa muuksi muuttaa, ellei älyliikennejärjestelmä rajoita autoilla liikkuvien ihmisten määrää. En ole vielä sellaista älyliikennehanketta nähnyt.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Kysymys on siitä ketkä haluavat asua Töölössä ja miksi. Ne jotka haluavat asua ovat pääasiassa perheettömiä tai pareja joilla ei ole alaikäisiä lapsia, ja he tavoittelevat kalliilla asumisellaan tiiviissä arvokkaassa miljöössä sosiaalista arvonnousua. Jos Töölössä olisi halpa asua niin ei siellä asuisi kuin sellaiset joiden on pakko, mutta koska se on muotia, se vahvistaa sellaisten alueiden sosiaalista statusta ja sitä kautta asukkaidensa itsetuntoa. Asumalla arvostetulla alueella pääsee tutustumaan mielenkiintoisimpiin ihmisiin kuin metsälähiössä, samalla asunto on sijoitus, äkkinäisen rahantarpeen sattuessa sen voi aina myydä ja kääriä hyvät voitot.


Sinulta on tainnut jäädä huomaamatta se, että lasten määrä kantakaupungissa on kasvanut kohisten 2000-luvulla. Suurin lapsitiheys löytyy nykyään Kampinmalmin peruspiiristä, jossa lapsitiheys on suurempi kuin asukastiheys Espoossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinulta on tainnut jäädä huomaamatta se, että lasten määrä kantakaupungissa on kasvanut kohisten 2000-luvulla. Suurin lapsitiheys löytyy nykyään Kampinmalmin peruspiiristä, jossa lapsitiheys on suurempi kuin asukastiheys Espoossa.


Pinta-alaa kohden mitattuna mutta ei koko asukasmäärään nähden mitattuna. Lapsiperheet joilla on varaa asua kantakaupungissa, ehkä Kallio-Sörnäinen-Hermanni poislukien ovat etuoikeutetussa asemassa. 



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:41 ----------




> Mistä nämä ajatuksesi pulppuavat? Helsingin Helmi-järjestelmä on jo vuosikymmeniä tiennyt tarvittavalla tarkkuudella, missä ratikat ja myös bussit ovat. Eli kaikki vaatimasi uudistukset ovat olleet toiminnassa jo pitkään. Huomaa, että busseihin ei voi johtaa datayhteyttä kiinteällä langalla, etkä itsekään näytä vaativan tätä jostain syystä kuin raitiovaunuilta (joille pitää keksikä kaikkia mahdollisia toiminnan esteitä).


Helmillä ei käsittääkseni ole mitään tekemistä liikennevalojen kanssa. Siis tieto on mutta ei pystytä hyödyntämään. Jos haluaisi koko keskustan kattavan liikennevalo-ohjausjärjestelmän joka hyödyntää kaikkien liikkuvien ajoneuvojen sijaintitietoja koko alueelta jne niin ei riitä että ostetaan tietokoneita vaan ne pitää ohjelmoida kanssa. Sellaista järjestelmää voi kustannuksiltaan ja riskialttiudessaan verrata  metron automaattiajoprojektiin. Tämä automaattiajo on ainoa metroon liittyvä hanke jossa on mielestäni menty takapuoli edellä puuhun. Se saadaan ehkä pelastettua mutta vaatii todella paljon paukkuja kaikilta osallisilta.



> Teknologia, sen toiminta ja saatavuus eivät ole ongelma, vaan asenteet. Kuvaavaa suomalaisille tai ainakin helsinkiläisille (tarokitan tällä koko HSL-aluetta) asenteille on, että perustetaan ja rahoitetaan älyliikenneprojekteja, joiden tarkoitus on perimmältään tavoitella mahdotonta. Älyliikenne tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että tietotekniikan keinoin yritetään sujuvoittaa autoilua, kun se ei vaan vieläkään suju ruuhkattomasti, vaikka jo kaikki mahdollinen mikä osataan on tehty autoilun hyväksi. Kun henkilöliikennettä on enemmän kuin autoilla mahtuu hoitamaan, autot ruuhkautuvat, eikä yksittäinen autoilija voi koskaan päästä ajamaan vapaan liikenteen oloissa. Älyliikenteen tietotekniikka ei voi tätä asiaa muuksi muuttaa, ellei älyliikennejärjestelmä rajoita autoilla liikkuvien ihmisten määrää. En ole vielä sellaista älyliikennehanketta nähnyt.


Mun ymmärtääkseni pienemmissä kaupungeissa on saatu älyliikenne joka suosii joukkoliikennettä paremmin toimimaan, olenko väärässä jos väitän että Tampereella on busseille hyvin toimivat valoetuudet, mutta siellä ovet liikennemaantieteelliset olosuhteet varmaan toisenlaiset kuin Helsingissä tai sitten järjestelmä on jollain tavalla toisenlainen. Toinen juttu on että jos on päätetty tietynlaista järjestelmää niin suunnittelijoiden, konsulttien ja päättäjien ammattiylpeys estää siitä luopumista jos se osoittautuu huonoksi. Ei ole ehkä kyse siitä että halutaan suosia autoilijoita liikaa vaan siitä että on liian noloa tunnustaa valitun ratkaisun puutteet. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:41 ----------




> Helsinki tai Suomi ei ylipäätään ole mikään esimerkki mistään teknologiasta ja sen tasosta maailmalla, mutta on liikenteen ohjaus toiminut täälläkin jo kauan. Ongelmat eivät ole tekniikassa vaan tahdossa, siinä, mitä liikenteenohjauksen halutaan tekevän. Jos liikenteen ohjauksella halutaan maksimoida autoilun läpäisykyky katuverkossa, silloin seisotetaan sekä busseja että raitiovaunuja. Se ei ole tekniikan ongelma, vaan kaupungissa tehty ihmisten valinta.


Olisikohan loppujen lopuksi kyse siitä että niissä verrokkikaupungeissa joissa raitiovaunujen valoetuudet toimivat paremmin kuin Helsingissä, asuu vain n puolet siitä väkimäärästä kuin mitä Helsingissä asuu, ja seudulla myös n puolet siitä mitä Helsingin seudulla, ja että nämä kaupungit eivät ole valtioiden pääkaupunkeja. Tehokkaimmin autoilua vähennetään Helsingin kokoluokan kaupungin keskustassa perimällä tietullia tai ruuhkamaksua jossain muodossa tai kieltämällä autolla ajamista jossain isommassa kaupunginosassa kokonaan, ja järjestämällä autoille monikaistaiset väylät niitä sivuamaan. Helsingin päättäjät hylkäsivät 1970-luvulla ns Vapaudenkadun joka olisi poistanut Mannerheimintien ruuhkaisuuden. Sen  ottaminen tapetille nyt olisi askel 1970-luvun liikennesuunnitteluun ja sitä ei siis haluta, mutta ruuhkamaksuja olisi mahdollista ottaa käyttöön nyt, ja ohjata kaupungin ulkopuolelta tulevat autoilijat liityntäpysäköintipaikoille keskustan ulkopuolelle. Helsinkiä pienemmässä Göteborgissakin aiotaan ottaa ruuhkamaksut käyttöön ja jos ruotsalaisilla ei olisi kokemusta sen toimivuudesta esim Tukholmassa niin ei otettaisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Mistä nämä ajatuksesi pulppuavat? Helsingin Helmi-järjestelmä on jo vuosikymmeniä tiennyt tarvittavalla tarkkuudella, missä ratikat ja myös bussit ovat. Eli kaikki vaatimasi uudistukset ovat olleet toiminnassa jo pitkään. Huomaa, että busseihin ei voi johtaa datayhteyttä kiinteällä langalla, etkä itsekään näytä vaativan tätä jostain syystä kuin raitiovaunuilta (joille pitää keksikä kaikkia mahdollisia toiminnan esteitä).
> 
> Helsinki tai Suomi ei ylipäätään ole mikään esimerkki mistään teknologiasta ja sen tasosta maailmalla, mutta on liikenteen ohjaus toiminut täälläkin jo kauan. Ongelmat eivät ole tekniikassa vaan tahdossa, siinä, mitä liikenteenohjauksen halutaan tekevän. Jos liikenteen ohjauksella halutaan maksimoida autoilun läpäisykyky katuverkossa, silloin seisotetaan sekä busseja että raitiovaunuja. Se ei ole tekniikan ongelma, vaan kaupungissa tehty ihmisten valinta.
> 
> Late linkkasi pari päivää sitten tämän videon, joka osoittaa mahdottoman mahdolliseksi, ellei väitä videota väärennetyksi. Raitiovaunu ohittaa pysähtymättä tai edes pysähtymisvalmiuteen hiljentämättä kymmeniä valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä. Vaunuun ei mene kiinteää verkkopiuhaa.


Helmi on nykymittapuulla  epäluotettava, antaa usein varsin epätarkkaa tietoa. Sen tarkkuus ja toimivuus ei riitä siihen, että liikennevaloetuudet toimivat selvästi nykyistä paremmin Helsingissä käytettävillä vuoroväleillä. Ongelma on käsittääkseni sekä tietoliikenteen laadussa, sijaintitiedon laadussa että osin myös kerättävien tietojen määrässä. Tietoliikenneyhteyden luotettavuus on aivan keskeinen tekijä jos liikennevalojen ohjausta halutaan selvästi nykyistä paremmaksi. Toki mobiiliyhteydet ovat myös koko ajan kehittymässä luotettavammiksi ja on mahdollista, että seuraavan sukupolven 4G tai 5G järjestelmät jo tarjoavat riittävän toimintavarmuuden myös mobiilisti, mutta varmaa se ei ole. 

Toki muualla on toimivia liikennevaloetuuksia, kuten Reimsissä. Siellä vuoroväli on 7 minuuttia ja liikenne selvästi Helsingin kantakaupunkia rauhallisempaa, koska sieltä löytyy keskustan läheltä raitiokaupungille tyypilliset moottoriväylät läheltä keskustaa. Lisäksi siellä ei ole yhtään risteävää raitioliikennettä. Uskoisin myös, että Reimsin ratikkaprojektissa liikennevalojen uusintaan ja liikenteenohjausjärjestelmään on käytetty kymmeniä miljoonia euroja.

Helsingin ympäristö on erilainen, hyvin paljon ruuhkaisempi ja vuorovälit ovat erittäin tiheitä, siksi selvästi nykyistä parempiin ratkaisuihin vaaditaan uuden sukupolven älykkäämpää tietotekniikkaa, joka ei toimi ilman nykyistä luotettavampaa tietoliikennettä.

Maailma tietokoneistuu ja verkottuu. Se mahdollistaa monenlaisia uusia asioita, esimerkiksi sujuvammat liikennevaloetuudet myös vaikeammissa ympäristöissä ja tiheämmillä vuoroväleillä. Nykyään Helsingissä liikennöidään raitiovaunuilla maailman vaikeimpiin kuuluvassa ympäristössä jos ei vaikeimmassa. Se on yhdistelmä vuorovälejä ja ruuhkaista liikennettä. Ikävä kyllä verkottuvan  ja nykyistä selvästi paremman tekniikan kehittäminen kyllä maksaa ja aika paljon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:58 ----------




> Mun ymmärtääkseni pienemmissä kaupungeissa on saatu älyliikenne joka suosii joukkoliikennettä paremmin toimimaan, olenko väärässä jos väitän että Tampereella on busseille hyvin toimivat valoetuudet, mutta siellä ovet liikennemaantieteelliset olosuhteet varmaan toisenlaiset kuin Helsingissä tai sitten järjestelmä on jollain tavalla toisenlainen. Toinen juttu on että jos on päätetty tietynlaista järjestelmää niin suunnittelijoiden, konsulttien ja päättäjien ammattiylpeys estää siitä luopumista jos se osoittautuu huonoksi. Ei ole ehkä kyse siitä että halutaan suosia autoilijoita liikaa vaan siitä että on liian noloa tunnustaa valitun ratkaisun puutteet.


Kun on kyse liikennevalojen ohjauksesta, valittujen ratkaisujen puutteiden tunnustaminen ei ehkä ole keskeinen tekijä. Helsingin liikennevalojärjestelmät on hankittu vuosikymmenten aikana ja ne ovat erilaisia, osin epäyhteensopivia, vaikeasti ohjelmoitavia ja palvelinohjaukseen sopimattomia. Toimivampi liikennevalojen ohjaus vaatii suuria uusintainvestointeja liikennevalojen tekniikkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helmi on nykymittapuulla  epäluotettava ja antaa usein varsin epätarkkaa tietoa.


Helmissä on monenlaista ongelmaa. Sitä painaa meneisyys mm. siitä, että taustalla on alun perin busseja varten suunniteltu suljetun teknologian järjestelmä tietotekniikan esihistorian ajalta. Silti on asiakkaan asia, miten sitä käytetään niissä puitteissa kuin se toimii. On esimerkiksi aivan eri asia, tarkoittaako valo-opastimessa oleva viesti sitä, että voit lähestyä opastinta nopeutta hiljentämättä kuin sitä, että järjestelmä on rekisteröinyt jonkun kalustoyksikön lähellä tätä opastinta, mutta sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, milloin opaste vaihtuu aja-opasteeksi.




> Toki muualla on toimivia liikennevaloetuuksia, kuten Reimsissä. Siellä vuoroväli on 7 minuuttia...


Ei kun 5 minuuttia.




> ... ja liikenne selvästi Helsingin kantakaupunkia rauhallisempaa, koska sieltä löytyy keskustan läheltä raitiokaupungille tyypilliset moottoriväylät läheltä keskustaa.


Aivan. Koska liikenneverkon ja liikennevirtojen jäsentäminen on yksi osa sujuvan liikenteen suunnittelua. Raitiotien läheisyydessä autoliikenne on selvästi Helsingin kantakaupunkia rauhallisempaa, koska niin on tarkoituksella järjestetty. Ennen raitiotietä ei ollut näin.

Reimsissä asenne ja asioiden järjestys on aivan päinvastainen kuin meillä. Siellä päätettiin, että halutaan elvyttää kaupungin keskusta ja kääntää joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvuun. Sitten päätettiin keinot, millä näin tehdään. Silloin ei ryhdytty selittämään, että autoja ja parkkipaikkoja ei saa poistaa kauppakadulta, ja raitiotien saa rakentaa, jos se ei vie tilaa autoilta eikä hidasta niiden matelua ruuhkissa. Siellä ei selitetty moniarvoisesta liikennejärjestelmästä, jossa autolla pitää olla keskeinen rooli, jota raitiotie ei saa häiritä. Reimsissä päätettiin tehdä niin hyvä raitiotie kuin tällä hetkellä (tai sillä hetkellä 2005 kun suunnittelu tosissaan alkoi) osattiin ja tiedettiin. Raitiovaunujen häiriötön liikennöinti eli ratikan liikenne-edut olivat alusta saakka itsestään selvä lähtökohta. Autoilu toisarvoisena liikennemuotona tuli sen jälkeen.




> Lisäksi siellä ei ole yhtään risteävää raitioliikennettä.


Ei vielä, mutta on valmiiksi suunniteltu ja osin tehty jo. Vaihteet ovat valmiina maassa ja varikolla tilaa toisen linjan vaunuille. Eivätkä laajennussuunnitelmat toiseen linjaan lopu. Vaikka on aika luontevaa aloittaa yhdellä linjalla, järjestelmä on suunniteltu laajennettavaksi.




> Helsingin ympäristö on erilainen, hyvin paljon ruuhkaisempi ja vuorovälit ovat erittäin tiheitä, siksi selvästi nykyistä parempiin ratkaisuihin vaaditaan uuden sukupolven älykkäämpää tietotekniikkaa, joka ei toimi ilman nykyistä luotettavampaa tietoliikennettä.


Ei kyse ole tietotekniikasta, vaan halusta suunnitella joukkoliikenne ja liikennejärjestelmä siten, mikä tiedetään hyväksi ja nykyään oikeaksi tavaksi. Sitä halua ei meillä ole. Osaamisesta en tiedä, kun en kaikkia ihmisiä tunne. Mutta sen näen, että silloin, kun tulee keskustelua ongelmista ja vanhentuneista tai muuten huonoista ratkaisuista, käytännöistä, toimintatavoista jne., niin aletaan puolustella ja selitellä, miksi on pakko olla huonosti ja mitään ei voi tehdä. Sehän on täysin väärä asenne! Selittämisen sijaan pitää miettiä, mitä voidaan tehdä, ja sitten pitää alkaa puskea sitä läpi.

Se, mitä edellä sanot (ruuhkaisempi = liikaa autoja, tiheät vuoroväli = liian pientä kalustoa, väärä liikennemuoto) ovat tunnettuja ongelmia, jotka ovat seurausta siitä, ettei niitä ole yritetty välttää tai korjata.




> Maailma tietokoneistuu ja verkottuu. Se mahdollistaa monenlaisia uusia asioita, esimerkiksi sujuvammat liikennevaloetuudet myös vaikeammissa ympäristöissä ja tiheämmillä vuoroväleillä.


Kyllä. Siksi ei tarvitse enää rakentaa kalliita tunneleita, jos maankäytön tehkkuus ei ole niin suurta, että edes pisimmät raitiotiejunat kadulla eivät enää riitä. Mutta ei tietotekniikka korjaa eikä korvaa hölmöilyjä, kuten liian pientä kalustoa ja bussien käyttämistä silloin, kun niiden kapasiteetti ei riitä tai määrä on liian suuri.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Reimsissä asenne ja asioiden järjestys on aivan päinvastainen kuin meillä. Siellä päätettiin, että halutaan elvyttää kaupungin keskusta ja kääntää joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvuun. Sitten päätettiin keinot, millä näin tehdään. Silloin ei ryhdytty selittämään, että autoja ja parkkipaikkoja ei saa poistaa kauppakadulta, ja raitiotien saa rakentaa, jos se ei vie tilaa autoilta eikä hidasta niiden matelua ruuhkissa. Siellä ei selitetty moniarvoisesta liikennejärjestelmästä, jossa autolla pitää olla keskeinen rooli, jota raitiotie ei saa häiritä. Reimsissä päätettiin tehdä niin hyvä raitiotie kuin tällä hetkellä (tai sillä hetkellä 2005 kun suunnittelu tosissaan alkoi) osattiin ja tiedettiin. Raitiovaunujen häiriötön liikennöinti eli ratikan liikenne-edut olivat alusta saakka itsestään selvä lähtökohta. Autoilu toisarvoisena liikennemuotona tuli sen jälkeen.


Reimsissä, kuten monessa muussakin uuden keskustaraitioliikenteen kaupungissa on todellakin ollut hiipuvan keskustan ongelma. Alun perin liikennejärjestelyt ovat olleet aika väljiä, osin lähellä kulkevien moottoriväylien vuoksi ja keskustan hiljentyminen on vielä keventänyt liikennepainetta entisestään. Tilanne on hyvin erilainen kuin Helsingissä, jossa keskusta on erittäin vilkas ja ruuhkautunut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei, vaan pysäkkien ympäristö on pakottavasti rakennettava luokkaa 20 000 as/km^2 tiiviydellä. Kyllähän se onnistuu, kopsataan vaikka Harjua.


Joukkoliikenteen kannalta tuollainen asukastiheys olisi loistava, mutta kuten itse kirjoitit, ei sellaista synny nykynormeilla.




> Arvostaisin kovasti, jos keskustelussa vastattaisiin esitettyihin kommentteihin, eikä itse keksittyihin olkinukkeihin.


Pahoitteluni, minä itse tulkitsin tuon väärin eikä ollut tarkoitus tehdä olkiukkoa.

Joka tapauksessa itse asia ei oleellisesti muutu siitä, halutaanko lyhyt kävelymatka tarjota ihan kaikille vai vain valtaosalle asukkaista.

Uutta kaupunkirakennetta tehdessä kävelymatkat voidaan suunnitella lyhyiksi, mutta sekään ei ole ongelmatonta (sillä oletuksella, että kaikki maa halutaan kuitenkin käyttää). Silloin tullaan "joka katua ajamisen ongelmaan" eli melkein jokaista rinnakkaista katua pitkin pitää olla linja. Silloin joko asukastiheyden pitää olla korkea tai katujen pitkiä, jotta jokaiselle linjalle saadaan sellainen matkustajapohja, että tarjonnasta tulee houkuttelevaa. Tässä tapauksessa edellytyksenä olisi kaupunkirakenteen suunnittelu joukkoliikenne edellä, mikä ei ole ollut suomalaisessa maankäytön suunnittelussa mitenkään vahva ominaisuus.

Isompi ongelma kuitenkin on, että kokonaan uusi kaupunkirakenne syntyy Helsingin seudulla ensisijaisesti uusina metsälähiöinä, joiden ongelmista joukkoliikenteen kannalta onkin jo puhuttu. Helsingin entisten satama-alueiden muuttaminen asuinkäyttöön on erittäin positiivinen poikkeus tähän, mutta nyt ei näytä siltä, että kantakaupunki laajenisi nähtävillä olevassa tulevaisuudessa muille neitseellisille alueille. Maankäyttö joillakin vanhoilla alueilla kyllä tiivistyy, mutta silloin ei kuitenkaan päästä tekemään kaupunkirakennetta kokonaan uusiksi niin, että voitaisiin tarjota lyhyet kävelymatkat yhdistettynä houkuttelevaan joukkoliikennetarjontaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Reimsissä, kuten monessa muussakin uuden keskustaraitioliikenteen kaupungissa on todellakin ollut hiipuvan keskustan ongelma. Alun perin liikennejärjestelyt ovat olleet aika väljiä, osin lähellä kulkevien moottoriväylien vuoksi ja keskustan hiljentyminen on vielä keventänyt liikennepainetta entisestään. Tilanne on hyvin erilainen kuin Helsingissä, jossa keskusta on erittäin vilkas ja ruuhkautunut.


Jos jokin ero on Keski-Euroopan kaupunkien ja Helsingin välillä, ero on siinä, että Keski-Euroopan kaupungeissa autoja on enemmän. Autot ja autoilu ovat olleet siellä aina halvempaa kuin täällä. Muuten siellä ja täällä oli ja on aivan samat ongelmat, mutta erilaiset ratkaisut. Kävelykeskustoja on ollut Keski-Euroopassa jo vuosikymmenet, Helsingissä ei ole vieläkään. Ja johtava puolue ei tääjjä suostu aiheeseen kuin sillä ehdolla, että ensin edistetään autoilua rakentamalla keskustatunneli. Ikäsi vuoksi et ehkä ole nähnyt, minkälaisia keskustoja Keski-Euroopassa on elvytetty 1980-luvulta lähtien. Mutta Helsingissä näet, millaista Keski-Euroopan kaupungeissa oli ennen kävelykeskustoja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:21 ----------




> Uutta kaupunkirakennetta tehdessä kävelymatkat voidaan suunnitella lyhyiksi, mutta sekään ei ole ongelmatonta (sillä oletuksella, että kaikki maa halutaan kuitenkin käyttää). Silloin tullaan "joka katua ajamisen ongelmaan" eli melkein jokaista rinnakkaista katua pitkin pitää olla linja. Silloin joko asukastiheyden pitää olla korkea tai katujen pitkiä, jotta jokaiselle linjalle saadaan sellainen matkustajapohja, että tarjonnasta tulee houkuttelevaa. Tässä tapauksessa edellytyksenä olisi kaupunkirakenteen suunnittelu joukkoliikenne edellä, mikä ei ole ollut suomalaisessa maankäytön suunnittelussa mitenkään vahva ominaisuus.


Eikö välillä, 60 vuoden tauon jälkeen, olisi syytä suunnitella kaupunkirakennetta joukkoliikenne edellä? Kuten on strategioissa ja ohjelmissa jo päätetty. Kyllä sellainen onnistuu Suomessakin, esimerkiksi Tampereella. Asiaan voi tutustua vaikka EHYT-raportin muodossa (Yhdyskuntarakenteen eheyttäminen Tampereella).

Antero

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Pahoitteluni, minä itse tulkitsin tuon väärin eikä ollut tarkoitus tehdä olkiukkoa.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa itse asia ei oleellisesti muutu siitä, halutaanko lyhyt kävelymatka tarjota ihan kaikille vai vain valtaosalle asukkaista.
> 
> Uutta kaupunkirakennetta tehdessä kävelymatkat voidaan suunnitella lyhyiksi, mutta sekään ei ole ongelmatonta (sillä oletuksella, että kaikki maa halutaan kuitenkin käyttää). Silloin tullaan "joka katua ajamisen ongelmaan" eli melkein jokaista rinnakkaista katua pitkin pitää olla linja. Silloin joko asukastiheyden pitää olla korkea tai katujen pitkiä, jotta jokaiselle linjalle saadaan sellainen matkustajapohja, että tarjonnasta tulee houkuttelevaa. Tässä tapauksessa edellytyksenä olisi kaupunkirakenteen suunnittelu joukkoliikenne edellä, mikä ei ole ollut suomalaisessa maankäytön suunnittelussa mitenkään vahva ominaisuus.


Ei ihan noin. Riittää, kun rakennetulla alueella noin kilometrin välein kulkee isompi katu, jossa kulkee tiheästi joukkoliikennettä - kunhan tiivein rakentaminen on lähellä näitä katuja ja väljempi/puistot siellä keskellä välissä. Tällöin suurimmalla osalla on alle 300m ja lopuillakin puolen kilometrin luokkaa. 

Kun tiiviiseen kaupunkiin sopiva korttelipituus on noin 50-150m, niin tuohon väliin mahtuu aika monta katua.




> Isompi ongelma kuitenkin on, että kokonaan uusi kaupunkirakenne syntyy Helsingin seudulla ensisijaisesti uusina metsälähiöinä, joiden ongelmista joukkoliikenteen kannalta onkin jo puhuttu. Helsingin entisten satama-alueiden muuttaminen asuinkäyttöön on erittäin positiivinen poikkeus tähän, mutta nyt ei näytä siltä, että kantakaupunki laajenisi nähtävillä olevassa tulevaisuudessa muille neitseellisille alueille. Maankäyttö joillakin vanhoilla alueilla kyllä tiivistyy, mutta silloin ei kuitenkaan päästä tekemään kaupunkirakennetta kokonaan uusiksi niin, että voitaisiin tarjota lyhyet kävelymatkat yhdistettynä houkuttelevaan joukkoliikennetarjontaan.


Tähän näkemykseen en kyllä voi yhtyä. Osa rakentamisesta tulee tällaisiin paikkoihin (mm. Kuninkaantammi ja paljon parjattu Meri-Rastila), mutta väljästä metsä- ja peltorakentamisesta ei Helsingissä saada enää maata kovin suurelle määrälle asukkaita. Pinta-alaltaan se voi edustaa enemmistöä, mutta asukasmäärältään kyse on aika pienestä osuudesta. 

Uudessa yleiskaavassa (jonka visio hyväksyttiin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa yksimielisesti) ensisijainen rakentamisen painopiste on kantakaupungin laajentaminen (1) muuttamalla kaupunkimotareita kaduiksi ja (2) tiivistämällä esikaupunkialueita. Tästä saadaan esimakua esimerkiksi Laajasalossa, jossa Laajasalontien muuttaminen kaduksi ja kaavoitus on jo käynnissä ja samalla suunnitellaan Yliskylän keskustan tiivistämistä. Se muuten nytkähti liikkeelle ainakin osin siksi, että sitä toivottiin 83-0 valtuustossa päätetyllä ponnella. Tiivistämiselle on siis myös aika runsaasti poliittista kannatusta. 

Lopuksi vielä se, että ymmärrän huolen. Ei siitä ole kuin 6-7 vuotta, kun kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta lähetti Vallilassa kaavoja takaisin liian tiiviinä, korkeina ja kaupunkimaisina ja vaatien matalampaa ja lähiömäisempää. Kulttuurinen ja poliittinen muutos on ollut todella nopea. (Sekin varmasti auttaa, että kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa on lähes koko johto vaihtunut 2010-luvun aikana).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos jokin ero on Keski-Euroopan kaupunkien ja Helsingin välillä, ero on siinä, että Keski-Euroopan kaupungeissa autoja on enemmän. Autot ja autoilu ovat olleet siellä aina halvempaa kuin täällä.


Ihan sivuhuomautuksena, niin vastikään luin erkkomedian ykköslehdessä että Suomessa on asukasta kohti enemmän autoja kuin Ruotsissa, Hollannissa ja Britanniassa. Hollannin jotenkin ymmärtää mutta vanhat autoteollisuusmaat Ruotsi ja Britannia joissa autoilu on aina ollut halvempaa, miten se on mahdollista? Ja se näkyy myös Helsingin ja suomalaisen kaupunkien liikenteessä. Suomessa autoilua verotetaan muita maita enemmän vain uuden auton maahantuontiveron osalta. Kaikki muu on EU:n länsipuoliskon tasoa ja lisäksi Suomi taisi olla ainoa maa Euroopassa Islannin lisäksi jossa ei ole mitään  tiemaksuja. 

Eli Suomessa olisi kyllä tarve ratkaista autojen verotus ym asiat polittisesti ja aika pian. Kaikki verotaakkaa lisäävät ratkaisut aiheuttavat kovaa vastarintaa koska etäisyydet ovat pitkät ja ollaan autoista riippuvaisia, ja toisaalta helsinkiläisetkään eivät ole halukkaita alistua kupattavaksi sen enempäää kuin muut  suomalaiset, vaikka omalta osaltani ns kilometriverotus jota Ollilan työryhmä esittää olisi meidän perheelle edullisempi ratkaisu kun nykytilanne. Mutta meidän perheemme on ilmeisesti marginaaliporukkaa. 

Toisaalta jos muutosta ei tapahdu valtakunnan tasolla pian niin ruuhkamaksun käyttöönotto Helsingin seudulla oilsi mahdllista toteuttaa aika piankin, kuvittelisin että pelkästään Helsingissä Vihreät ja Demarit pystyisivät junttaamaan sellaisen läpi. 

Ruuhkamaksussa on sellainen psykologinen vaikutus, että se viestii kaikille autoilijoille, että tähän kaupunkiin olet tervetullut autollasi vain jos maksat niin ja niin paljon. Jokainen äänioikeutettu ymmärtää silloin että se  on poliittinen enemmistöpäätös jonka kanssa kaikkien on elettävä. Jos vain hidastetaan autoilijoiden virtaa liikennevaloilla, saavat autoilijat helposti sellaisen käsityksen että liikennesuunnittelusta vastaavat virkamiehet ovat täydellisiä tolloja ja että sellaista pitää vastustaa ja jopa ottaa anarkian keinot käyttöön, ajamalla milloin bussikaistoja pitkin tai pysäköimällä esim raitiovaunukiskoille, sekä levittämällä ilkeitä huhuja ja juoruja kaupungin päättäjistä , oli päätöksellä sitten poliittista mandaattia tai ei. Eli jos haluaa lietsoa anarkiaa ja kansalaistottelemattomuutta, hidasta liikennettä. Jos haluat päätöksen joka viestii kaupunkilaisten enemmistön tahdosta, myy se ja paketoi se sellaiseen muotoon että poliittiset päättäjät korkealla tasolla nielevät sen. Sillä että ruuhkamaksuilla myös tienataan rahaa kaupungille voisi ollaperuste  laajemmallea kannatukselle kuin pelkällä liikenteen hidastamisellla, jolla ei tienata mitään. Ja se pelko että ihmiset hylkäisivät Helsingin ruuhkamaksujen takia ja ajaisivat Espooseen tai Vantaalle on turha pelätä. Espoon päätie ja pääkatuverkko on niin tapissa kuin voi olla ja jos Helsinki päättää ruuhkamaksuista niin Espoo seuraa kyllä perässä.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:18 ----------




> Uudessa yleiskaavassa (jonka visio hyväksyttiin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa yksimielisesti) ensisijainen rakentamisen painopiste on kantakaupungin laajentaminen (1) muuttamalla kaupunkimotareita kaduiksi ja (2) tiivistämällä esikaupunkialueita. Tästä saadaan esimakua esimerkiksi Laajasalossa, jossa Laajasalontien muuttaminen kaduksi ja kaavoitus on jo käynnissä ja samalla suunnitellaan Yliskylän keskustan tiivistämistä. Se muuten nytkähti liikkeelle ainakin osin siksi, että sitä toivottiin 83-0 valtuustossa päätetyllä ponnella. Tiivistämiselle on siis myös aika runsaasti poliittista kannatusta.


Mä suhtaudun vähän skeptisesti tähän kaupunkimotarien bulevardisoinnille. Laajasalon motari ei ole mikään varsinaine motari edes, se on vain parin kilsan pätkä 4-kaistasita tietä motarimaisine ramppeinen. Sitten vasta uskon kun esim Vihdintie on bulevardisoitu Haagasta Kehäykköselle. Siis että sen varrella olevaan metsään on rakennettu taloja vieri viereen. Miten ks-lautakuntaa aikoo myydä sen haagalaisille koiranulkoiluttajille? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Mun ymmärtääkseni pienemmissä kaupungeissa on saatu älyliikenne joka suosii joukkoliikennettä paremmin toimimaan, olenko väärässä jos väitän että Tampereella on busseille hyvin toimivat valoetuudet, mutta siellä ovet liikennemaantieteelliset olosuhteet varmaan toisenlaiset kuin Helsingissä tai sitten järjestelmä on jollain tavalla toisenlainen.


Tampereella bussien nykyinen liikennevaloetuusjärjestelmä on pari vuotta vanha, kun taas Helsingin Helmi 1990-luvulta. Tampereen järjestelmä ei kuitenkaan ole esim. paikannustarkkuudeltaan ole edes Helmin tasoa, minkä vuoksi siellä järjestelmä joutuu varaamaan enemmän marginaalia liikennevaloissa eli käytännössä antamaan varmuuden vuoksi muille suunnille punaista vielä senkin jälkeen, kun bussi on ohittanut risteyksen.

Tampereella myös bussien etuudet ovat mutulla Helsinkiä vahvemmat, mikä on mahdollista selvästi Helsinkiä pienempien liikennemäärien ansiosta.




> Eikö välillä, 60 vuoden tauon jälkeen, olisi syytä suunnitella kaupunkirakennetta joukkoliikenne edellä? Kuten on strategioissa ja ohjelmissa jo päätetty. Kyllä sellainen onnistuu Suomessakin, esimerkiksi Tampereella. Asiaan voi tutustua vaikka EHYT-raportin muodossa (Yhdyskuntarakenteen eheyttäminen Tampereella).


Minä tervehtisin toki ilolla joukkoliikennemyönteisempää kaupunkirakennetta. Ja vaikka yritystä nykyään onkin, niin aina se ei ihan täysin onnistu. Tälläkin foorumilla on mainittu mm. Jätkäsaaren raitiotiet: vaikka Jätkäsaaren koko liikenteen runkona on hienosti raitiotiet, ei raitioteitä ole kuitenkaan suunniteltu saaren kaskelle parhaiten saavutettavalle linjaukselle, vaan sinne tulee puisto, ja radat menevät saaren laitoja, missä toisella puolella on vain merta.

Vaikka Tampereella on tehty täydennysrakentamista, niin ei sitä silti voi minun mielestäni pitää minään mallikaupunkina esim. Helsinkiin verrattuna. Tehotonta maankäyttöä löytyy aika läheltä keskustaakin ja silti rakennetaan metsälähiöitä, esim. tällä hetkellä Vuoresta.




> Riittää, kun rakennetulla alueella noin kilometrin välein kulkee isompi katu, jossa kulkee tiheästi joukkoliikennettä - kunhan tiivein rakentaminen on lähellä näitä katuja ja väljempi/puistot siellä keskellä välissä. Tällöin suurimmalla osalla on alle 300m ja lopuillakin puolen kilometrin luokkaa.


Riippuu, kuinka tiheä pysäkkiväli tuolle kadulle laitetaan ja kuinka täyteen halutaan rakentaa. Jos kadut menevät kilometrin etäisyydellä toisistaan ja pysäkkejä on molemmilla 300 m välein, jää osa maasta 500 m kävelyetäisyydenkin ulkopuolelle.




> Osa rakentamisesta tulee tällaisiin paikkoihin (mm. Kuninkaantammi ja paljon parjattu Meri-Rastila), mutta väljästä metsä- ja peltorakentamisesta ei Helsingissä saada enää maata kovin suurelle määrälle asukkaita.


Helsingin seudulla metsälähiöt ovatkin pitkään syntyneet muihin kuntiin kuin Helsinkiin. Senhän takia Helsinki halusi Östersundomiin itselleen, että saisi kasvua omalle alueelleen. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta erittäin epäedullista oli, että 2000-luvulla Helsingin seudun asukasluvun kasvun veturina ei ollut edes uudet metsälähiöt, vaan kehyskuntien omakotitalot, joissa joukkoliikenteellä ei ole mitään menestymisen edellytyksiä. Tämä onneksi tuntuu vähentyneen 2010-luvulla.

----------


## petteri

> Tampereella bussien nykyinen liikennevaloetuusjärjestelmä on pari vuotta vanha, kun taas Helsingin Helmi 1990-luvulta. Tampereen järjestelmä ei kuitenkaan ole esim. paikannustarkkuudeltaan ole edes Helmin tasoa, minkä vuoksi siellä järjestelmä joutuu varaamaan enemmän marginaalia liikennevaloissa eli käytännössä antamaan varmuuden vuoksi muille suunnille punaista vielä senkin jälkeen, kun bussi on ohittanut risteyksen.


Jos mietitään Helsingin tarpeita, minusta järkevä kehityskulku olisi joukkoliikenteen ohjausjärjestelmän (Helmi- tyyppinen järjestelmä kehitettynä) ja liikennevalojen ohjausjärjestelmän kehittäminen yhtenä palvelintyyppisenä järjestelmänä. 

Niin pitkään kuin joukkoliikenteen ohjausjärjestelmä ja liikennevalo-ohjaus järjestelmä ovat selkeästi erillisiä ja toimivat vain heikohkojen rajapintojen kautta, on vaikea hallita liikennejärjestelmää kokonaisuutena. Esimerkiksi Ranskassa on uusilla raitiolinjoilla saatu ihan hyviä tuloksia rakentamalla koko liikennevalo- ja liikenteenohjausinfra uusiksi, niin että se vastaa sekä joukkoliikenteen että autoliikenteen tarpeisiin. Kuitenkin nuo sovellukset toimivat usein vain yhdellä linjalla ei hyvin monimutkaisella eri liikennevälineiden verkostolla, ne eivät siis Helsingille riitä.

Pidemmällä tähtäimellä Helsingissäkin pitää koko infra rakentaa tai päivittää uusiksi, mutta sitä ei voi tehdä kerralla, jopa linja kerrallaan lähtökohta voi olla liian haastava, Helsingin liikennevaloverkon monimutkaisuuden määrä on vaan niin valtava ja järjestelmän pitää skaalautua koko joukkoliikenne- ja liikennevaloverkkoon niin että se lopulta hallitsee kaikkia joukkoliikennevälineitä ja liikennevaloja, koko seudulla. Tarvitaan valtavan monimutkainen järjestelmä tai oikeastaan uusi skaalautuva tapa ohjata joukkoliikennettä ja liikennevaloja koko kaupungissa yhdeltä palvelinjärjestelmältä.

Valtava monimutkaisuus tarkoittaa samalla vaikeaa projektia, projektia, jonka kaltaista ei todennäköisesti ole maailmanhistoriassa vielä toteutettu, koska tekniset perusedellytykset ovat olleet puutteelliset. Toisaalta joku Google Maps oli kymmenen vuotta sitten aika utopistinen tavoite, joten riittävän korkealle kannattaa kurkottaa. 

Kuitenkin, koska julkisilla tietotekniikan megaprojekteilla on yleensä tapana ylittää moninkertaisesti budjettinsa ja jäädä asetetuista tavoitteista, yksi jättiprojekti, joka toteutetaan yhdessä palassa on huono ajatus.

Kun Helsingin etuuselefantti vaikuttaa siis ihan liian suurelta syötäväksi yhdessä palasessa, sitä olisikin paras alkaa tekemään riittävän pienellä projektilla, jossa pistetään joltain raitioverkon pätkältä kaikki uusiksi, sekä uusi liikenteenohjaus, liikennevalojärjestelmä että niitä ohjaava palvelinsofta, nopealla aikataululla ja ketterällä kehityksellä.

Esimerkiksi kutosen reitti Teollisuuskadun pohjoispuolella voisi sopia pilottiprojektiksi tai joku muu muutaman kilometrin pätkä. Pilotin tavoitteena olisi selkeästi kehittää sellainen liikennevalojen, joukkoliikenteen ohjausjärjestelmän ja palvelinjärjestelmän erittäin sujuvasti toimiva kokonaisuus, jota voidaan sitten pätkittäin laajentaa ihan mihin suuntiin vaan. Pilotin etuna on myös, että järjestelmää voidaan kehittää ketterästi ja katsoa, mitkä tekniset ratkaisut ovat parhaita ilman että projektiin sitoutuu kerralla tolkuttomasti pääomaa. Tehdään siis virheet alussa ja halvalla, ei koko projektin aikana ja kalliilla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tämä ei kyllä pidä paikkaansa. Vähintään 5 minuutin lisä tulee siitä, että kävelee bussista metron laiturille ja odottaa metron tuloa. Paluusuunnassa aikalisä voi olla 1015 minuuttia, koska bussit eivät kulje metron vuorovälillä. Itäväylää ajava bussi on myös nopeampi kuin metrojuna. Asia selviää matkustamalla ja katselemalla sivulle. Osviittaa asiasta saa Reittioppaasta vertailemalla matka-aikoja samojen pisteparien välillä päiväaikaan liityntäliikenteellä ja öisin suorilla busseilla.


Kaukoliikenteen bussilla kestää pysäkille Puotinharju vähintään 18 minuuttia ja keskimäärin 20-21 minuuttia arkipäivän aamupäivänä. Ruuhka-aikaan voi mennä mitä tahansa 25 ja 35 minuutin väliltä. Aikataulu on etenkin huomattavasti epäluotettavampi kuin liityntäjärjestelmässä. 

Silloin kun poikittaislinjalla on 2 min vaihtoaika Itäkeskuksen metroasemalla, kyseiselle pysäkille menee tasan 17 minuuttia. Varsinaisilla liityliityntälinjoilla soisi myös olevan 2 min vaihtoaika, sillä vanhukset ym voivat kyllä mennä edellisellä metrolla, jolloin vaihtoaika on 6 tai 7 min.

On myös paljon mukavampaa mennä junalla melkein koko matka ja istua bussissa 5 min, kuin istua rämisevässä, kolisevassa, huojuvassa ja ruuhkiin juuttuvassa bussissa 20 tai 35 min riippuen liikennetilanteesta. 

Ja silloin kun ulko-oven vierestä menevä liityntälinjani sattumalta osuu metroon hyvin, keskustaan menee vain 21 minuuttia. Suora bussi ei pysty vastaavaan edes yöllä. 

Lisäys: Raitiovaunu keskustaan olisi kuitenkin parasta palvelua.

----------


## 339-DF

> On myös paljon mukavampaa mennä junalla melkein koko matka ja istua bussissa 5 min, kuin istua rämisevässä, kolisevassa, huojuvassa ja ruuhkiin juuttuvassa bussissa 20 tai 35 min riippuen liikennetilanteesta.


Miltä tuntuisi mennä ratikalla, joka kulkisi keskustassa tunnelissa, nousisi Sörnäisissä Itäväylän keskelle ja siirtyisi esim. Itiksessä katuverkkoon omille kaistoille, jolloin koko matka olisi vaihdoton ja istuisit kulkuneuvossa muutaman minuutin vähemmän kuin nyt? Kokonaismatka-ajasta häviäisi hyvinkin 10 minuuttia.

Jos Helsingin metro rakennettaisiin vasta nyt, tuo olisi todennäköisesti todellisuutta. Ainakin, jos katsoo, millaisiin kaupunkeihin tänä päivänä rakennetaan uusia täyseristettyjä metroja ja millaisiin uusia tarvittavissa määrin eristettyjä mutta katukelpoisia metroja.

----------


## Compact

> Tietysti tiivistämisen vastustajat ovat monen mielestä väärässä, kun ajattelee että jopa Munkkiniemenkin kerrostaloja vastustettiin 1930-luvulla ainakin Kjell Westön uusimman kirjan mukaan, mutta oikeusvaltiossa heitä on pakko nykyisin kuunnella.


Westön kirja on kevyttä luettavaa, ilmeisesti viihdyttäväkin, kuvitteellinen ja fiktio, eikä se kirja käy kyllä todisteeksi siitä, että Munkkiniemessä olisi vastustettu 1930-luvulla kerrostaloja. Vastahan niitä sinne silloin alettiin rakentaa. Päinvastoin varmastikin 20-luvun vähät asukkaat, ja myöhemmät 30-luvun kerrostalojen sinne tuomat ovat kovasti odottaneet, että milloinka Eliel Saarisen jo 10-luvun visioissa ajateltu suurkaupunki paikkakunnalle lopulta oikein valmistuu ja että tiivistäkää jo rakennustahtia jotta asetetut tavoitteet joskus myös saavutetaan...

Munkkiniemen asukasluvut 1925: 373, 1930: 1042, 1935: 1469, 1940: 5645 ja 1945: 7251

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Westön kirja on kevyttä luettavaa, ilmeisesti viihdyttäväkin, kuvitteellinen ja fiktio, eikä se kirja käy kyllä todisteeksi siitä, että Munkkiniemessä olisi vastustettu 1930-luvulla kerrostaloja. Vastahan niitä sinne silloin alettiin rakentaa. Päinvastoin varmastikin 20-luvun vähät asukkaat, ja myöhemmät 30-luvun kerrostalojen sinne tuomat ovat kovasti odottaneet, että milloinka Eliel Saarisen jo 10-luvun visioissa ajateltu suurkaupunki paikkakunnalle lopulta oikein valmistuu ja että tiivistäkää jo rakennustahtia jotta asetetut tavoitteet joskus myös saavutetaan...


Noilla Westön kirjan sankareila on erilaisia mielipiteitä millaista on hyvä kaupunkirakentaminen ja millaista ei. On totta että hänen kirjoissaan on joskus epätarkkuuksia ja vetää mutkat vähän suoraksi varsinkin liikenneasioiden suhteen joita jokainen niitä lukenut on varmaan huomannut, mutta hän siteeraa usein jotain vanhoja Huussiksia tai muita lähteitä joita hän on penkonut. Ja entisenä munkkiniemeläisenä hän on varmaan kuulut juttuja siitä miten 1-2 sukupolvea ennen häntä siellä eläneet ihmiset ovat ajatelleet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihan sivuhuomautuksena, niin vastikään luin erkkomedian ykköslehdessä että Suomessa on asukasta kohti enemmän autoja kuin Ruotsissa, Hollannissa ja Britanniassa. Hollannin jotenkin ymmärtää mutta vanhat autoteollisuusmaat Ruotsi ja Britannia joissa autoilu on aina ollut halvempaa, miten se on mahdollista?


Arvelen, että tämän asian selittää se, että suurempi osa ihmisistä asuu kaupungeissa ja näissä maissa on suurempia kaupunkeja kuin Suomessa. Autonomistus kun menee niin, että maaseudulla omistetaan eniten, kaupungeissa vähiten. Näin on Suomessakin.

Toinen selittävä tekijä löytynee siitä, että Suomi on hyvinkin 20 vuotta mainitsemiasi maita jäljessä kaupunkikehityksessä. Me elämme vielä aikaa, jossa kuvitellaan, että kaupunkeja voi kehittää autoilun varassa. Parkkiluolia ja tunneleita puuhataan ahkerasti. Ainoa asia, mistä on luovuttu, on katujen leventäminen, jonka jälkiä voi katsella esim. Turussa ja Oulussa. Meillä tapellaan innokkaasti raitioteitä vastaan Tampereella ja Turussa selittäen, että on niin pienet kaupungit, että ratikka on tuhlausta. Suunnilleen samankokoiset kaupungit Keski-Euroopassa rakentavat ja ovat rakentaneet raitioteita ja olleet niihin tyytyväisiä. Koska ovat saaneet aikaiseksi keskustarenessanssin, jota hakivat ja halusivat. Täällä hurrataan, kun saadaan päätös rakentaa yksi tunneli tai eritasoristeys, joka on saman hintainen kuin noin 15 km:n raitiotie.




> Vaikka Tampereella on tehty täydennysrakentamista, niin ei sitä silti voi minun mielestäni pitää minään mallikaupunkina esim. Helsinkiin verrattuna. Tehotonta maankäyttöä löytyy aika läheltä keskustaakin ja silti rakennetaan metsälähiöitä, esim. tällä hetkellä Vuoresta.


Ei maailma ole mustavalkoinen. Se, että jossain on paljon hyvää, ei tarkoita, ettei siellä ole jotain huonoakin. Ja päinvastoin. Vuores ei ole Tampere yleensä, eivätkä Jätkäsaari ja Kalasatama ole Helsinki. Minusta Tampere on selvästi edellä Helsinkiä kestävän maankäytön ja tiivistämisen suunnittelussa kuin Helsinki, jossa vastaavaa pohditaan vasta nyt yleiskaavan yhteydessä. Espoo ja Vantaa eivät vielä edes aio tehdä kaupunkia, vaan autoiluun perustuvia lähiöitä. Myös kalliiden tunneliratojensa varrelle.




> Helsingin seudulla metsälähiöt ovatkin pitkään syntyneet muihin kuntiin kuin Helsinkiin. Senhän takia Helsinki halusi Östersundomiin itselleen, että saisi kasvua omalle alueelleen. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta erittäin epäedullista oli, että 2000-luvulla Helsingin seudun asukasluvun kasvun veturina ei ollut edes uudet metsälähiöt, vaan kehyskuntien omakotitalot, joissa joukkoliikenteellä ei ole mitään menestymisen edellytyksiä.


Östersundomin piti olla keskeinen Helsingin kasvun paikka. Mutta Östersundom ei ole Helsinkiä, vaikka se kuuluisikin samaan hallinnolliseen kuntaan. Ei Malmikaan ole Kamppia tai Kontula Munkkiniemeä. Kun katsoo karttaa, tämän ymmärtää, jos ei muuten.  :Wink:  Östersundomin rakentaminen ei ole yhtään sen parempaa tai kestävämpää kuin Helsingin kasvu Espoon ja Vantaan lähiöihin on ollut. Espoohan on paljon lähempänä Kaivokatua kuin Östersundom, joka on Espoon mitalla rajan länsipuolella eli Kirkkonummella. Onko Sundsberg kestävän kehityksen mukainen Helsingin laajennus? Sen vieressähän menee jopa raskasraide, ja sellainen versio, joka on nopeampi kun HKL:n metro.




> Pidemmällä tähtäimellä Helsingissäkin pitää koko infra rakentaa tai päivittää uusiksi, mutta sitä ei voi tehdä kerralla, jopa linja kerrallaan lähtökohta voi olla liian haastava, Helsingin liikennevaloverkon monimutkaisuuden määrä on vaan niin valtava ja järjestelmän pitää skaalautua koko joukkoliikenne- ja liikennevaloverkkoon niin että se lopulta hallitsee kaikkia joukkoliikennevälineitä ja liikennevaloja, koko seudulla. Tarvitaan valtavan monimutkainen järjestelmä tai oikeastaan uusi skaalautuva tapa ohjata joukkoliikennettä ja liikennevaloja koko kaupungissa yhdeltä palvelinjärjestelmältä.


En tunne tämän asian yksityiskohtia tarpeeksi, mutta saatat olla oikeassa siinä, mikä on ongelma. Eli teknisesti vanhentuneet toisiaan ymmärtämättömät laitteet. Mutta en lähtisi yrittämään mahdottoman ratkaisua, vaan ratkaisun välttämistä. Kun vertasit norsuun, niin jos et pysty syömään sitä edes pieninä palasina, miksi edes yrittää. Norsun voi kiertää ja ottaa mieluummin kevyen mutta hyvin lisukkein vahvistetun salaatin.

Eli kuten aiemmassa viestissäni jo kirjoitin, on väärin tehdä asiat vaikeiksi yrittämällä tunkea kaikkea samaan paikkaan. Katutilan käytön ongelma ovat autot, eivät joukkoliikenne missään muodossa. Autojen ja joukkoliikenteen sekoittaminesta syntyy soppa, jonka hallintaan tarvitaan teknologioita ja algoritmeja, joita ei ehkä voida tai ei kannata yrittää tehdä. Joten parasta olla sotkematta autoja ja joukkoliikennettä.

Ilman autoja kaikkien joukkoliikennereittien hallinta ja ohjaus muuttuu yksinkertaiseksi. Toisaalta autojen hallinta ja ohjaus erikseen ilman seassa olevan joukkoliikenteen tarpeita on myöskin helppoa. Juttelin kerran Kari Sanen (entinen KSV:n liikennevalopäällikkö) kanssa valo-ohjauksen ongelmista, ja hän totesi, että loppujen lopuksi monimutkaisella ohjauksella voitetaan vähän tai ei mitään verrattuna itsenäisesti omaan tahtiinsa pyöriviin valo-ohjattuihin risteyksiin. Tämä perustuu siihen, että kun kaksi vihreätä aaltoa (jotka voivat olla vain yhteen suuntaan katua kerrallaan) kohtaavat risteyksessä, aalto ei voi kuitenkaan jatkaa siitä. Ja kun kerran risteystä on ohjattava tasapuolisesti molempiin suuntiin, on aivan sama, pyöriikö risteys omaa tahtiaan vai jotenkin synkattuna aaltoihin.

Lisäksi nykyään on jo vankkaa näyttöä siitäkin, että autoilu sujuu paremmin ja turvallisemmin ilman valo-ohjausta ainakin tietyissa olosuhteissa.

Eli yksinkertainen on kaunista ja toimivaa, vaikkei olekaan hienoa ja mielenkiintoista eikä kivaa teknologiaa. Teknologia kuitenkin kiinnostaa vain hyvin pientä osaa liikennejärjestelmän käyttäjistä.




> Kaukoliikenteen bussilla kestää pysäkille Puotinharju vähintään 18 minuuttia ja keskimäärin 20-21 minuuttia arkipäivän aamupäivänä. Ruuhka-aikaan voi mennä mitä tahansa 25 ja 35 minuutin väliltä. Aikataulu on etenkin huomattavasti epäluotettavampi kuin liityntäjärjestelmässä.


Reittiopas:
Kaivokatu 2  Neitsytsaarentie 3 (Vuosaari): 
Arkena klo 16:00 metro + bussi 17,7 km, 39 min, 27,2 km/h. 
Yöllä 0:01 bussi 20,7 km, 43 min, 29,6 km/h.Kaivokatu 2  Ruotsinsalmentie 3 (Puotila): 
Arkena 16:06 metro + bussi 13,5 km, 38 min, 21,3 km/h. 
Yöllä 0:09 bussi 13,3 km, 28 min, 30,7 km/h.Kaivokatu 2  Portimopolku 2 (Herttoniemi): 
Arkena 16:06 metro + bussi 8,1 km, 23 min, 21,9 km/h. 
Yöllä 0:01 bussi 8,5 km, 19 min, 26,8 km/h.
Vuosaari on niin kaukana, että metromatkan osuudesta tulee kyllin pitkä, jotta vaihtoajan menetys tulee jollain lailla kompensoiduksi. Tässä esimerkissä Neitsytsaarentie on toisaalta kauempana metroasemasta kuin Puotilan ja Herttoniemen esimerkit, joten hidasta liityntäbussin reittiä tulee pidempi osuus kuin Puotilassa ja Herttoniemessä. Niinpä Vuosaaressa liityntäliikenteen matka-aika on 4 min. tai 9 % vähemmän kuin vaihdottomalla bussilla. Mutta se johtuukin siitä, että bussilla on pidempi reitti, sillä bussilla matkustajan etenemisnopeus on kuitenkin liityntäliikennettä parempi.

Puotila ja Herttoniemi osoittavat, että metrosta ja liitynnästä on vain haittaa. Sekä matka-ajat että matkustajan etenemisnopeus ovat metron kanssa huonommat.

Yö ei ole ruuhka-aikaa, mutta keskustassa on bussikaistat ja busseja käyttäneet tietävät, että niillä bussit etenevät varsin sujuvasti. Lähiöiden kaduilla ei ole koskaan ruuhkia, joten on aivan sama, mihin kellonaikaan matka-aikoja siellä katsotaan.

Sen verran olen yöbusseilla itsekin matkustanut, että uskon Reittioppaan aikoihin. Jos on virhettä, niin todellinen bussi ajaa nopeammin.




> Miltä tuntuisi mennä ratikalla, joka kulkisi keskustassa tunnelissa, nousisi Sörnäisissä Itäväylän keskelle ja siirtyisi esim. Itiksessä katuverkkoon omille kaistoille,...
> 
> Jos Helsingin metro rakennettaisiin vasta nyt, tuo olisi todennäköisesti todellisuutta.


Näinhän se oli suunniteltu ns. Castrénin metrossa. Mutta raskasmetromiehet sanoivat, että Castrénilla oli liikaa asemia. Raskasmetro on halvempi. Mutta kaupunkiahan rakennettiin silloin uudenlaiselle väestölle, autoille.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Reittiopas:
> Kaivokatu 2  Neitsytsaarentie 3 (Vuosaari): 
> Arkena klo 16:00 metro + bussi 17,7 km, 39 min, 27,2 km/h. 
> Yöllä 0:01 bussi 20,7 km, 43 min, 29,6 km/h.Kaivokatu 2  Ruotsinsalmentie 3 (Puotila): 
> Arkena 16:06 metro + bussi 13,5 km, 38 min, 21,3 km/h. 
> Yöllä 0:09 bussi 13,3 km, 28 min, 30,7 km/h.Kaivokatu 2  Portimopolku 2 (Herttoniemi): 
> Arkena 16:06 metro + bussi 8,1 km, 23 min, 21,9 km/h. 
> Yöllä 0:01 bussi 8,5 km, 19 min, 26,8 km/h.


Tämä on aika uskomatonta huumoria. Nyt yritetään jo selittää metron ja liityntäliikenteen ruuhka-ajan hitautta keskiyön bussien nopeudella ja silti Vuosaaressa liityntä on nopeampi ja Herttoniemessäkin ollaan tosi lähellä samaa aikaa.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toinen selittävä tekijä löytynee siitä, että Suomi on hyvinkin 20 vuotta mainitsemiasi maita jäljessä kaupunkikehityksessä. Me elämme vielä aikaa, jossa kuvitellaan, että kaupunkeja voi kehittää autoilun varassa.


Tämä siis on yksi syy. Mutta onko suomalasessa kansanluonteessa jotain joka saa palvomaan autoilua? Autourheilumenestyskö? Vai se että halutaan asua maaseutumaisesti? 




> Onko Sundsberg kestävän kehityksen mukainen Helsingin laajennus? Sen vieressähän menee jopa raskasraide, ja sellainen versio, joka on nopeampi kun HKL:n metro.


On se tavallaan koska se on tiiviisti rakennettu ja nimenomaan on se junankäyttömahdollisuus. Vuoroväli tosin on kaukana metrosta tai edes kaupunkiradoista, mutta tarjoaa silti halpisvaihtoehdon Espoon vastaaville alueille. Parempi tietenkin  olisi ollut jos koko Sundsberg olisi rakennettu jonkun olemassaolevan rautatieaseman ympärille eikä n 1 km sivuun. 




> Eli kuten aiemmassa viestissäni jo kirjoitin, on väärin tehdä asiat vaikeiksi yrittämällä tunkea kaikkea samaan paikkaan. Katutilan käytön ongelma ovat autot, eivät joukkoliikenne missään muodossa. Autojen ja joukkoliikenteen sekoittaminesta syntyy soppa, jonka hallintaan tarvitaan teknologioita ja algoritmeja, joita ei ehkä voida tai ei kannata yrittää tehdä. Joten parasta olla sotkematta autoja ja joukkoliikennettä.


Kyllä joukkoliikenne on ongelma kanssa, jos yksiköitä on liikaa yhtäaikaa, esim raitiovaunut ajavat peräkanaa niin että eivät mahdu pysäkille samaan aikaan ja siksi tukkivat risteyksiä. 




> Ilman autoja kaikkien joukkoliikennereittien hallinta ja ohjaus muuttuu yksinkertaiseksi. Toisaalta autojen hallinta ja ohjaus erikseen ilman seassa olevan joukkoliikenteen tarpeita on myöskin helppoa. Juttelin kerran Kari Sanen (entinen KSV:n liikennevalopäällikkö) kanssa valo-ohjauksen ongelmista, ja hän totesi, että loppujen lopuksi monimutkaisella ohjauksella voitetaan vähän tai ei mitään verrattuna itsenäisesti omaan tahtiinsa pyöriviin valo-ohjattuihin risteyksiin. Tämä perustuu siihen, että kun kaksi vihreätä aaltoa (jotka voivat olla vain yhteen suuntaan katua kerrallaan) kohtaavat risteyksessä, aalto ei voi kuitenkaan jatkaa siitä. Ja kun kerran risteystä on ohjattava tasapuolisesti molempiin suuntiin, on aivan sama, pyöriikö risteys omaa tahtiaan vai jotenkin synkattuna aaltoihin.
> 
> Lisäksi nykyään on jo vankkaa näyttöä siitäkin, että autoilu sujuu paremmin ja turvallisemmin ilman valo-ohjausta ainakin tietyissa olosuhteissa.


Ongelma on nyt kuitenkin siinä että autojen ja joukkoliikenteen on kuljettava samoista risteyksistä. Eli sitten joko koko risteyksestä valot pois ja liikenneympyrät tilalle. miten suuria liikennemääriä sellainen nielee, onko tietoa? Jotain referenssejä kai on Kampin Torista/Malminrinteestä josta linja 9 kulkee? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Reittiopas:


Tämän keskustelun olemme käyneet muistaakseni ainakin 2 kertaa ennenkin tällä foorumilla. Hyvä, että nyt saatiin uutena myös nimimerkin "Minä vain" tosielämän kokemuksia aiheesta.

Reittioppaan ajat eivät muuten sisällä matka-ajan hajontaa. Bussien ja ratikoiden ajat on mitoitettu niin, että mahdollisimman suuri osa osuisi aikahaarukkaan "korkeintaan 1 min etuajassa, korkeintaan 2 min myöhässä", mikä johtaa siihen, että suurempi osa busseista menee myöhässä kuin etuajassa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kaivokatu 2  Ruotsinsalmentie 3 (Puotila): 
> Arkena 16:06 metro + bussi 13,5 km, 38 min, 21,3 km/h. 
> Yöllä 0:09 bussi 13,3 km, 28 min, 30,7 km/h.


Yöbussin pysäkki on 300 metriä lähempänä kohdetta, ja myös neljä minuuttia myöhemmin lähtevällä metrolla ehtii bussiin, vaihtoaika Puotilan metroasemalla 4 min aikataulun mukaan. Jos pysäkit ovat molemmat samalla etäisyydellä, yöbussi on vain 3 min nopeampi. Luultavasti suora bussi on yöbussia ainakin 3 min hitaampi, eli liityntäliikenne *ei* hidasta matkantekoa.




> Kaivokatu 2  Portimopolku 2 (Herttoniemi): 
> Arkena 16:06 metro + bussi 8,1 km, 23 min, 21,9 km/h. 
> Yöllä 0:01 bussi 8,5 km, 19 min, 26,8 km/h.





> Yö ei ole ruuhka-aikaa, mutta keskustassa on bussikaistat ja busseja käyttäneet tietävät, että niillä bussit etenevät varsin sujuvasti.


Sörnäisten rantatiellä ei ole bussikaistoja. Jos yöbussilla kokonaismatka-aika on 19 min, olisi se ruuhka-aikaan ainakin 23 minuuttia, mutta matka-aika saattaisi myös venähtää yli puoleen tuntiin. 

Lisäksi liityntäjärjestelmässä matka-aika on 19 minuuttia, jos Herttoniemessä vaihtaa 2 minuutin vaihtoajalla metrosta bussiin 81.

Jos ajetaan Hämeentien ja Junatien kautta Itäväylälle, ajoaika Rautatientori  Herttoniemi (M) on ruuhka-aikaan sellaiset 1416 minuuttia, ja toisaalta ruuhkaan jumittumisen mahdollisuus pieni. Tällöin edellisiin tuloksiin verrattava kokonaismatka-aika on 2224 minuuttia.

Sen lisäksi, että suora bussi ei ole nopeampi kuin vaihdollinen yhteys, joutuu vaihdollisessa yhteydessä istumaan bussissa vain 800 metrin matkan, kun suorassa bussissa joutuisi istumaan arviolta 1618 minuuttia. Tällä on ainakin minulle suuri merkitys, sillä bussin kyyti on epämukavaa.

Sörnäisten rantatien kautta kulkevasta linjauksesta on vielä mainittava se, että Sörnäisten metroasema on paljon keskeisemmällä paikalla kuin Suvilahden pysäkki.

Sinänsä liityntäbussien aikataulut vaatisivat kehittämistä siten, että vaihtoaika olisi vain 2 min metrosta bussiin, ja ainakin linjan h92 aikataulut ja reitti ovat todella epäonnistuneet Alakiventiellä asuvan kannalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä siis on yksi syy. Mutta onko suomalasessa kansanluonteessa jotain joka saa palvomaan autoilua? Autourheilumenestyskö? Vai se että halutaan asua maaseutumaisesti?


En tiedä, halutaanko Suomessa asua maaseutumaisesti. Varmaan joku osa haluaa. Mutta asuntojen hintojen perusteella kaupungissa asumista haluavia on enemmän kuin kaupunkiasumista on tarjolla. Myös oikein tehdyssä tutkimuksessa saadaan tällainen tulos. 




> On se tavallaan koska se on tiiviisti rakennettu ja nimenomaan on se junankäyttömahdollisuus.


Mutta kun sitä ei taida juuri kukaan sundsbergiläinen käyttää. Myös Östersundom  esitetystä metrosta huolimatta, tai sen vuoksi  toimii pääasiassa autoilulla, koska sitä suunnitellaan lähiöksi, ei itsenäiseksi kaupungiksi.




> Kyllä joukkoliikenne on ongelma kanssa, jos yksiköitä on liikaa yhtäaikaa, esim raitiovaunut ajavat peräkanaa niin että eivät mahdu pysäkille samaan aikaan ja siksi tukkivat risteyksiä.


Aivan. Kun jokin aisa kaipaa korjausta, se tietenkin korjataan, eikä yritetä keksiä kipulääkettä, jolla voidaan jatkaa väärää toimintaa. Kun ajetaan liian pienillä vaunuilla, se asia ratkaistaan suurentamalla vaunu- ja junakokoa.




> Ongelma on nyt kuitenkin siinä että autojen ja joukkoliikenteen on kuljettava samoista risteyksistä. Eli sitten joko koko risteyksestä valot pois ja liikenneympyrät tilalle. miten suuria liikennemääriä sellainen nielee, onko tietoa?


Liikenneympyrän välityskyky on suurempi kuin valo-ohjatulla risteyksellä. Siksi ympyröitä tehdään taas Helsingissäkin. Mutta yleisesti, joukkoliikenne joka risteää autoliikenteen kanssa on helpompi hoitaa kuin joukkoliikenne ja autoilu, jotka menevät samaa katua samaan suuntaan ja kohtaavat risteyksiä. Joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun rytmit ovat erilaiset, kun autoilla ei ole pysäkkejä. Ei ole ratkaisua, jolla joukkoliikenne ja autot saadaan menemään samanaikaisesti mahdollisimman nopeasti.




> Tämän keskustelun olemme käyneet muistaakseni ainakin 2 kertaa ennenkin tällä foorumilla. Hyvä, että nyt saatiin uutena myös nimimerkin "Minä vain" tosielämän kokemuksia aiheesta.


Tämän asenteen olen kohdannut enemmän kuin 2 kertaa tällä foorumilla. Täällä on niitä, joiden kokemukset tai tiedot kelpaavat aina ja niitä, joiden kokemukset tai tiedot eivät kelpaa oikein koskaan. Täällä on myös niitä, jotka saavat toistaa omia käsityksiään kerta toisensa jäkeen vaikka niihin olisi vastattu mitä, ja sitten niitä, jotka saavat kertoa asiansa vain kerran.

Kelpaajiin ja toistajiin kuuluvat ne, jotka kannattava nykytilaa, ei kelpaaviin ja ei toistaviin ne, jotka haluavat uudistaa ja tuoda tänne muualla Euroopassa ja maailmalla hyviksi koettuja ratkaisuja.

Tässä tapauksessa siis sillä, että minä käytän metroa, liityntäliikennettä ja yöbusseja ei ole mitään arvoa, mutta kun toinen käyttää kaukobusseja, jotka ajavat aivan eri reittiä ja palvelevat eri alueita ja tarkoitusta kuin HSL-liikenne ja metron liityntäliikenne, niin se kelpaa realistiseksi ja luotettavaksi näytöksi siitä, miten bussiliikenne toimii sinne, minne kaukobussit eivät aja. Kerro nyt, miten minun matkustamiseni ei ole tosielämää siinä missä Minä vain -matkustaminen on!

Jos Reittioppaan aikoja ei voi käyttää mihinkään eivätkä ne kuvaa millään lailla luotettavasti sitä, miten joukkoliikenne seudulla toimii, miksi palvelua ei suljeta saman tien? Jos sinä tiedät reittioppaan olevan epäluotettava, miten HSL:n organisaatiossa ei olla asiasta tietoisia?




> Sörnäisten rantatiellä ei ole bussikaistoja. Jos yöbussilla kokonaismatka-aika on 19 min, olisi se ruuhka-aikaan ainakin 23 minuttia, mutta matka-aika saattaisi myös venähtää yli puoleen tuntiin.


Jos Itä-Helsingistä olisi edelleen suorat bussilinjat keskustaan kuten ennen metroa, idästä olisi myös bussikaistat, kuten oli ennen metroa.

Olen itse elänyt ja asunut Itä-Helsingissä ja käyttänyt päivittäin busseja matkalla keskustaan ennen kuin oli metroa. Myös ennen sitä, kun silloinen Porvoontie levennettiin 4-kaistaiseksi Naurissaaren sillan itäpuolella. Nuorukaisena en tullut kellottaneeksi ajoaikoja, saati että olisin voinut tallentaa GPS-jälkiä, kun ei ollut edes GPS-satelliitteja vielä 1960-luvulla. Mutta bussiliikenteen sujumisesta on kyllä muistikuvia.

Silloin, kun Porvoontie oli 2-kaistainen, Puotinharjussa asuminen oli tuskaa. Samassa jonossa aamuisin seisoivat autot ja bussit. Itään rakennettiin vauhdilla uusia lähiöitä, mutta Porvoontietä ei suostuttu leventämään, jotta kansa ymmärtäisi haluta metroa liikennekaaoksessaan. Kun metropäätös 1968 tehtiin, rakennettin Porvoontie vilkkaasti 4-kaistaiseksi Itäväyläksi ja bussit saivat oman kaistansa. Sen jälkeen ei busseilla ole ruuhkia ollut. Ei sittenkään, kun metro aloitti 1982. Sillä eihän Itäväylä ruuhkaudu, kun bussikaistat annettiin autoille. Siten jäljelle jääneet bussit ajoivat sujuvasti ilman bussikaistojakin. Toisaalta autoilijat olivat vuosien saatossa tottuneet jättämään oikeanpuoleisen kaistan käyttämättä. Ja näin on vielä nykyäänkin.

Koko tämän vertailun ajatushan on verrata sitä, miten toimii mahdollisimman hyvin toteutettu liityntäliikenne ja mahdollisimman hyvin toteutettu bussiliikenne. Kolmas vertailukohde olisi vielä mahdollisimman hyvin toteutettu raitioliikenne, siihen tapaan kuin 339-DF lyhyesti kuvaili.

Mutta moderaattorin asenne näyttää sellaiselta, ettei tällä foorumilla kannata yrittää enempää vertailla. Koska tulokset ovat vääriä, tiedän sen jo ennalta. Moderaattorihan taannoin kirjoitti, että säännöt ovat kaikille samat, tulkinnat vaihtelevat. Voiko selvemmin enää sanoa, mitä lauluja pitää laulaa?

Antero

----------


## Minä vain

> Koko tämän vertailun ajatushan on verrata sitä, miten toimii mahdollisimman hyvin toeutettu liityntäliikenne ja mahdollisimman hyvin toteutettu bussiliikenne. Kolmas vertailukohde olisi vielä mahdollisimman hyvin toteutettu raitioliikenne, siihen tapaan kuin 339-DF lyhyesti kuvaili.


Mahdollisimman hyvin toteutettu raitioliikenne olisikin parempi kuin liityntäjärjestelmä. Omakotitaloalueille kulkisi kuitenkin edelleen bussi.




> Tässä tapauksessa siis sillä, että minä käytän metroa, liityntäliikennettä ja yöbusseja ei ole mitään arvoa, mutta kun toinen käyttää kaukobusseja, jotka ajavat aivan eri reittiä ja palvelevat eri alueita ja tarkoitusta kuin HSL-liikenne ja metron liityntäliikenne, niin se kelpaa realistiseksi ja luotettavaksi näytöksi siitä, miten bussiliikenne toimii sinne, minne kaukobussit eivät aja.


Kaukobussit ovat nopeampia kuin vastaavaa reittiä kulkeva tavallinen HSL:n linja, sillä pääsääntöisesti niiden kyytiin uskaltavat nousta vain sellaiset ihmiset, jotka asuvat vain lähinnä kaukolinjojen palvelemalla alueella. Ne ajavat Aleksis Kiven kadun, Sturenkadun ja Helsinginkadun kautta, joilla ei ole bussikaistoja, eli bussikaistallisessa järjestelmässä matka-ajan heitot olisivat tosiaankin pienempiä kuin kaukobusseilla. Kaukobussi ja liityntäjärjestelmä ovat toistensa vaihtoehto kaikille niille, joiden lähin pysäkki sijaitsee Itäväylällä, ja jotka ovat menossa keskustaan. Itse teen niillä matkoja Sturenkadulle ja Oopperalle.

Ongelma yöbussien ja liityntäjärjestelmän vertailussa on vain se, että yöbussien kulkiessa kantakaupungissa ei ole juurikaan muuta liikennettä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Täällä on niitä, joiden kokemukset tai tiedot kelpaavat aina ja niitä, joiden kokemukset tai tiedot eivät kelpaa oikein koskaan.


Sinun yöbussiesimerkkisi soveltuvuus päiväliikenteen arviointiin sellaisenaan on ainakin tyrmätty jo useampaan kertaan. Yöbussiliikenteen vertailtavuutta päiväliikenteeseen voi katsoa niiltä reiteiltä, millä ajetaan busseilla sekä päivisin että öisin. Esim. osuudella Rautatientori - Kurvi reittiopas antaa huomenna kello 16 aikoihin 9 - 10 minuutin ajoaikoja linjasta riippuen, ensi yönä puolenyön aikaan 5 - 6 minuutin ajoaikoja. Minä ainakin olen huomannut, että sinun esimerkkisi ovat usein tarkoitushakuisia. Yöbussiesimerkistäsi se paistaa selvästi läpi.

Jos muuten yöbussit olisivat Itä-Helsingissä niin erinomaisia, niin siihen nähden vaikuttaa aika eriskummalliselta, että kansalaiset ovat saaneet vaadittua Itä-Helsinkiin yömetrokokeilun.




> Jos Reittioppaan aikoja ei voi käyttää mihinkään eivätkä ne kuvaa millään lailla luotettavasti sitä, miten joukkoliikenne seudulla toimii, miksi palvelua ei suljeta saman tien? Jos sinä tiedät reittioppaan olevan epäluotettava, miten HSL:n organisaatiossa ei olla asiasta tietoisia?


Voihan niitä johonkin käyttää, ne vaan eivät ole aivan tarkkoja. Ja puutteistaan huolimatta palvelu tuntuu olevan erittäin suosittu. Uskoisin, että asiasta tiedetään myös HSL:n organisaatiossa, koska reittioppaan tulosten yhteydessä lukee "Tulokset perustuvat arvioituihin ajoaikoihin. Ehdotetun yhteyden toteutumista ei voida taata."




> Sen jälkeen ei busseilla ole ruuhkia ollut.


Onneksi vanhemmat polvet ovat dokumentoineet meille nuoremmillekin tätä ruuhkattomuutta:




> Mutta moderaattorin asenne näyttää sellaiselta, ettei tällä foorumilla kannata yrittää enempää vertailla. Koska tulokset ovat vääriä, tiedän sen jo ennalta. Moderaattorihan taannoin kirjoitti, että säännöt ovat kaikille samat, tulkinnat vaihtelevat. Voiko selvemmin enää sanoa, mitä lauluja pitää laulaa?


Ottaen huomioon, kuinka vainoharhaisesti tunnut suhtautuvan muutenkin maailmanmenoon, en ihmettele, että tästäkin asiasta löydät tuollaisen seikan. Vaan heitänpä sinulle haasteen: osoita yksikin viesti (esim. omasi), mitä olen moderoinut viestissä esiintyvän mielipiteen vuoksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Esim. osuudella Rautatientori - Kurvi reittiopas antaa huomenna kello 16 aikoihin 9 - 10 minuutin ajoaikoja linjasta riippuen, ensi yönä puolenyön aikaan 5 - 6 minuutin ajoaikoja.


Tiedät hyvin, että riittävillä etuisuuksilla päiväliikenteenkin saisi sujumaan yhtä nopeasti tai ainakin lähes yhtä nopeasti tuollakin osuudella.




> Onneksi vanhemmat polvet ovat dokumentoineet meille nuoremmillekin tätä ruuhkattomuutta:
> Liite 2041


Onneksi siitä on myös tilastoa, jottei tarvitse uskoa metropropagandakuviin edes moderaattorin viljelemänä. Moni myös tietää - luultavasti sinäkin - että tuo sama ruuhka on sittemmin siirretty levennetyille Sörnäisten rantatielle, Teolisuuskadulle jne. En ihmettele, jos eräät tietyt keskustelijat sortuvat tällaisiin, mutta että mode...  :Confused:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiedät hyvin, että riittävillä etuisuuksilla päiväliikenteenkin saisi sujumaan yhtä nopeasti tai ainakin lähes yhtä nopeasti tuollakin osuudella.


Aika hurjia ratkaisuja vaadittaisiin sitten ja hinta olisi äkkiä sama kuin eristetyillä raideratkaisuilla. Osuudella on jo nyt lähes koko matkalla bussikaistat. Busseja itseään on vain niin paljon, että niistä itsestäänkin tulee jo jonkin verran ruuhkaa. Yön nopeita matka-aikoja mahdollistaa myös liikenteen keskustakeskeisyys yöaikaan: matkan varrelta ei tule kyytiin matkustajia yhtään samalla tavalla kuin päivisin, jolloin pysäkkiajat ovat lyhemmät eikä joka pysäkillä tarvitse edes käydä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aika hurjia ratkaisuja vaadittaisiin sitten ja hinta olisi äkkiä sama kuin eristetyillä raideratkaisuilla.


Hurjia ehkä, mutta ei kalliita välttämättä. Mielestäni Kaivokadulta Kurviin ei tarvita muuta kuin joukkoliikenneväylä. Muu liikenne voi hyvin käyttää Pohjoisrantaa ja Sörnäisten rantatietä. Kallein ja hankalin kohta tässä skenariossa lienee reitti Kurvista Itäväylälle.

Rahasta se ei varmana olisi kiinni, mutta kun sitä tahtoa puuttuu.

Bussit kyllä itsessään aiheuttaa ruuhkaa, jos aikatauluille ei tehdä mitään. Helsinkiläiseen tapaanhan vuoroja lähtee ainakin viisi samanaikaisesti, vaikka tunnin voi jakaa kuuteenkymmeneen osaan.

Muita nopeuttamiskeinoja voisi olla vaikkapa kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen ja sisäänkäynti useasta ovesta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tiedä, halutaanko Suomessa asua maaseutumaisesti. Varmaan joku osa haluaa. Mutta asuntojen hintojen perusteella kaupungissa asumista haluavia on enemmän kuin kaupunkiasumista on tarjolla. Myös oikein tehdyssä tutkimuksessa saadaan tällainen tulos.


Erään tutkimuksen mukaan 70% haluaa asua omakotitalossa. Lisäksi ihmiset ovat hyvin kotiseutuhenkisiä, ja jos ei voi työn puutteen tms vuoksi asua synnyinseudullaan, muutetaan paikkaan joka muistuttaa sitä jossa työllisyystilanne on parempi. Malla asuminen, jos joutuu aloittamaan tyhjästä on kanssa kallista. Vaikka vanha talo maalla olisi halpa niin sen korjaaminen ja ylläpito on kallista, uuden talon rakentamine kokonaisuudessaan maksaa myös enemmän kuin kerros- tai rivitaloasunto kaupungin lähiöstä.  Työmatkoihin kaupunkiin menee rahaa koska sen joutuu lähes aina  kulkemaan autolla ja matkat ovat pitkät. Ne ihmiset jotka asuvat ennemmin maalla kuin kaupungissa vaikka työ on kaupungissa ovat punninneet ratkaisujaan tarkkaan. Silti ihmiset ostavat vanhoja taloja ja rakentavat uusia pitkin Uuttamaata. Ongelmaa voisi korjata jos Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa tarjoaisi enemmän omakotitontteja, vaikka ensisijaisesti kaupungeissa jo ennestään asuville. Ei se tietenkään takaa että kaikki alkaisivat kulkea joukkoliikenteellä mutta useampi alkaisi kuin jos asuisivat Nurmijärvellä tai Sipoossa. 



> Mutta kun sitä ei taida juuri kukaan sundsbergiläinen käyttää. Myös Östersundom  esitetystä metrosta huolimatta, tai sen vuoksi  toimii pääasiassa autoilulla, koska sitä suunnitellaan lähiöksi, ei itsenäiseksi kaupungiksi.


Jos vastaan rehellisesti niin en minä haluaisi muuttaa Sundsbergiin , enkä Östersundomiin jos sinne joskus rakennettaisiin lähiöistä tai pientaloaluaita. Ne ovat liian kaukana ja niiden muut palvelut laahaavat jäljessä vaikka niissä olisi junan tai metronkäyttömahdollisuus. 




> Aivan. Kun jokin aisa kaipaa korjausta, se tietenkin korjataan, eikä yritetä keksiä kipulääkettä, jolla voidaan jatkaa väärää toimintaa. Kun ajetaan liian pienillä vaunuilla, se asia ratkaistaan suurentamalla vaunu- ja junakokoa.


Oopperan pysäkillä toistuu usein tilanne että kolmen eri linjan, esim 10, 4 ja 7,  vaunut pyrkivät pysäkille jolle mahtuu vain kaksi. Se johtaa siihen että viimeinen vaunu ei voi ajaa pysäkille vaikka valot olisivat vihreät vaan joutuu odottamaan Helsingin/Runebergingkadun vihreiden ajan ennekuin pääsee pysäkille.

Jos vaunut olisivat 2 kertaa niin pitkiä kuin nyt ovat niin jos 2 vaunua tulisi yhtaikaa niin ei silti mahtuisi kuin vain yksi koska pysäkin pituus on vain kahden  nykyvaunun mittainen eli reilut 50 m. Eli millä varmistaa että ei tule 2 pitkääkään vaunua yhtaikaa pysäkille? Jos oletetaan lisäksi että bussiliikennettä pitäisi vähentää ja bussien matkustajat siirtää raitiovaunuihin, niin eihän raitiotien kapasiteetti riitä alkuunkaan vaikka vaunujen pituus tuplattaisiin, koska vuoroväli jouduttaisiin pitämään liki samana kuin nyt, ja pysäkkien pituus on pidettävä vakiona koska ei ole tilaa pidentää niitä, vai onko tilaa rakentaa yli 100 m pitkiä pysäkkejä? Ei taida olla, jos pysäkkitiheys halutaan pitää  nykyisellään. 




> Liikenneympyrän välityskyky on suurempi kuin valo-ohjatulla risteyksellä. Siksi ympyröitä tehdään taas Helsingissäkin. Mutta yleisesti, joukkoliikenne joka risteää autoliikenteen kanssa on helpompi hoitaa kuin joukkoliikenne ja autoilu, jotka menevät samaa katua samaan suuntaan ja kohtaavat risteyksiä. Joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun rytmit ovat erilaiset, kun autoilla ei ole pysäkkejä. Ei ole ratkaisua, jolla joukkoliikenne ja autot saadaan menemään samanaikaisesti mahdollisimman nopeasti.


Autot ja ainakin raitioliikenne saataisiin samaan rytmiin jos vasemmalle kääntymisestä luovuttaisiin ja pysäkkiväli pidettäisiin sellaisena että vaunut pysähtyisivät vain isompien risteyksien kohdalla. Lisäksi raitiotien ylittävät  jalankulkuvalot pitää saada toimimaan kuten rautateiden tasoristeysvalot eli että raitiovaunulle on aina vihreä, mutta jalankulkijoille se muuttuu punaiseksi kun vaunu lähestyy. Olin kuvitellut että nuo ikävää gong-gong ääntä pitävät valot Lasipalatsin ja Kansallismuseon kohdalla olisivat sellaiset, mutta yllätyin kun matkustin ratikalla että vaunukin joutuu väistämään eli toimivat kuin tavalliset valot mutta pitävät vain tuota kamalaa ääntä. Onko se lainsäädäntö-ongelma ettei niitä voi muuttaa että raitiovaunulla on aina vihreä?

Eli suurin kynnys liikenteen sujuvoittamiselle Mannerheimintiellä olisi pysäkkien sijainnin muutos, muutaman suurten risteysten välillä olevien pysäkin poisto ja jäljelle jäävien pidentäminen niin että 2 kpl yli 50 m pitkää vaunua varmasti mahtuvat niille,  ja että linjat 2 ja 7 siirretään kokonaan pois muualle, ja että autoilta kielletään vasemmalle kääntyminen. Kaikki muu olisi näpertelyä joka ei paranna mitään. Mutta löytyykö poliittista tahtoa, ei taida löytyä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Hurjia ehkä, mutta ei kalliita välttämättä. Mielestäni Kaivokadulta Kurviin ei tarvita muuta kuin joukkoliikenneväylä. Muu liikenne voi hyvin käyttää Pohjoisrantaa ja Sörnäisten rantatietä. Kallein ja hankalin kohta tässä skenariossa lienee reitti Kurvista Itäväylälle.
> 
> Rahasta se ei varmana olisi kiinni, mutta kun sitä tahtoa puuttuu.
> 
> Bussit kyllä itsessään aiheuttaa ruuhkaa, jos aikatauluille ei tehdä mitään. Helsinkiläiseen tapaanhan vuoroja lähtee ainakin viisi samanaikaisesti, vaikka tunnin voi jakaa kuuteenkymmeneen osaan.
> 
> Muita nopeuttamiskeinoja voisi olla vaikkapa kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen ja sisäänkäynti useasta ovesta.


Epäilen silti vahvasti, että 250 bussia tunnissa voisi kulkea Hämeentiellä sujuvasti, vaikka muu kuin bussi- ja ratikkaliikenne poistettaisiin RT - Kurvi -väliltä ja lähdöt jaettaisiin tasaisesti tunnin jokaiselle minuutille. Nykyisellään aamuruuhkahuipussa busseja kulkee Kurvin ja Hakaniemen välillä n. 135 / tunti, mikä ruuhkauttaa pysäkit pahoin. Jotain osviittaa tarvittavan bussiliikenteen määrästä antaa se, että pelkästään Itäkeskuksesta Vuosaareen ajettiin talvella 1997-98 ruuhka-aikaan yhteensä 43 liityntäbussivuoroa tunnissa. Vuosaaren asukasluku lienee kasvanut noista ajoista ainakin 10 000:lla.

----------


## hylje

Säteittäisbusseja tarkastellessa ei riitä katsoa pelkästään vuoromääriä. Tärkein lukema on matkustajamäärä. 

Jos vuoroja on liikaa, ensin katsotaan miten sama matkustajamäärä hoidetaan pienemmällä määrällä vuoroja nostamalla ja tasaamalla vaunukohtaista kuormaa. Toiseksi jos pysäkit ovat kuormittuneilla busseilla liian hitaita, katsotaan miten niitä nopeutetaan. Kolmanneksi jos vuorot ovat ylikuormittuneita, seuraavaksi katsotaan voisiko vaunukokoa kasvattaa helposti. Neljänneksi katsotaan, voisiko nykyisiä väyliä kehittää tai niiden rinnalle rakentaa uusia jotta niihin enemmän vuoroja mahtuisi. Tärkeysjärjestys on summittainen, näistä vaihtoehdoista kannattaa toki valita se alue josta saa halvimmalla eniten hyötyä, esim. väyliä kannattaa kehittää ensimmäisenä jos vaunut ruuhkautuvat muuhun liikenteeseen.

Nykyisellään säteittäisbusseissa on aika heikosti kuormaa, vaikka vuoroja on paljon. Bussi-ratkaisu olisi korjata vuorojen kuormitus ja nopeuttaa nykyisien pysäkkien toimintaa, joka riittäisi nyt ja lähitulevaisuuteen varsin kivuttomasti. Bussi+-ratkaisussa osa kuormittuneimmista linjoista ajetaan lisäksi isommilla nivelautoilla. Ratikka-ratkaisussa tulee olennaisesti mukaan vain vaunukoon kasvattaminen edelleen. Metro-ratkaisulla liiskataan kaikki neljä yllämainittua kärpästä yhdellä lekaniskulla, jotta mitään vanhaa ja tylsää ei tarvitse kehittää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Säteittäisbusseja tarkastellessa ei riitä katsoa pelkästään vuoromääriä. Tärkein lukema on matkustajamäärä.


Oliko se nyt niin, että Mannerheimintien HSL-busseissa on aamuruuhkassa keskimäärin 8 henkeä per auto. Muistaakseni Tpyyluomalla oli tuo luku jostain kaivettuna. Onhan se aikamoista tilan tuhlausta ja ennen kaikkea hirvittävää rahantuhlausta. Helsinki taitaa olla ainoa länsimainen kokoluokkansa edustaja, jossa ratikoiden, metron ja vielä lähijunienkin lisäksi pidetään pystyssä tuollaista bussiarmaadaa. Miksi?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Epäilen silti vahvasti, että 250 bussia tunnissa voisi kulkea Hämeentiellä sujuvasti, vaikka muu kuin bussi- ja ratikkaliikenne poistettaisiin RT - Kurvi -väliltä ja lähdöt jaettaisiin tasaisesti tunnin jokaiselle minuutille.


Kaikkien bussien ei tarvitsisi kulkea perille samaa väylää, eikä kaikilla busseilla tarvitse olla sama päätepysäkki. Tietenkin idän busseista osa jäisi Hakaniemeen, osa kulkisi Pasilaan, osa vaikkapa Pasilasta eteenpäin, osa Jokerin reittiä jne., koska kaikki matkustajat eivät halua päärautatieasemalle. Tämähän juuri on se bussi- ja ratikkaliikenteen paras puoli - vähemmällä rahalla saa enemmän reittejä ja enemmän mahdollisuuksia. Tämä ei kelvannut Helsingille aikoinaan eikä tämä myöskään kelvannut Espoolle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:23 ----------

Ja lisäykseksi vielä, että ei Vuosaaresta olisi kasvanut niin suurta vielä, jos metron sijaan olisi valittu tehostettu bussiliikenne tai pikaratikka. Uudet asuinalueet olisivat luonnollisestikin syntyneet lähemmäksi kantakaupunkia. Laajasaloon saattaisi jo nyt johtaa joukkoliikennesilta ja Arabia olisi ollut valmis aikapäiviä sitten. Vuosaari olisi tullut mukaan kuvioihin mahdollisesti vasta Vartiosaaren ratikan myötä, tai jos itään olisi vedetty lähijunalinja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:23 ----------

Sori, kuukanko. Ollaan vähän väärässä ketjussa. Saa siirrellä "Jos Helsingin metroa ei olisi rakennettu" -ketjuun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinun yöbussiesimerkkisi soveltuvuus päiväliikenteen arviointiin sellaisenaan on ainakin tyrmätty jo useampaan kertaan.


Kyllä. Sellaisten kirjoittajien toimesta, jotka eivät ymmärrä, eivätkä halua ymmärtää asioita, jotka ovat vastaan heidän mielikuviaan tai asioita, joista he nyt vain sattuvat tykkäämän. Joukossa myös epähenkilöitä, jotka nimimerkkien takaa voivat esittää mitä lystäävät, kun ei joudu vastuuseen mistään, mitä kirjoittaa. Tällaisten kenttätuomioistuinten päätöksillä ei ole mitään arvoa, eikä totuus näillä huutoäänestyksillä miksikään muutu.




> Yöbussiliikenteen vertailtavuutta päiväliikenteeseen voi katsoa niiltä reiteiltä, millä ajetaan busseilla sekä päivisin että öisin. Esim. osuudella Rautatientori - Kurvi reittiopas antaa huomenna kello 16 aikoihin 9 - 10 minuutin ajoaikoja linjasta riippuen, ensi yönä puolenyön aikaan 5 - 6 minuutin ajoaikoja.


Ja kas. Minun ei sovi perustella mitään Reittioppaan ajoilla, mutta sinun kohdallasi Reittiopas kelpaa perusteluksi.

Kirjoitin jo edellä ennen kuin Vesa Nurminenkin totesi saman asian, että jos Itä-Helsingin liikenne olisi järjestetty metron sijasta busseilla, kai se silloin olisi tehty parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Ja se paras tapa on vertailukohde. Kai sinäkin bussifanina niin vaatisit. Silloin busseilla on liikenne-etuudet ja riittävästi tilaa, jolloin liikennöinti on esteetöntä, eikä siihen vaikuta ruuhka-ajat.

Miskan aiheelliseen huomautukseen bussien määrästä voi sanoa, että jos joukkoliikenneverkko ei perustu metron pakottamaan keskittämiseen Kaivokadun ympäristöön, sinne ei ole tarpeen johtaa liian suuria määriä busseja. Bussijärjestelmässä verkko voi ja on pakkokin laittaa vastaamaan ihmisten liikkumistarpeita toisin kuin metron kanssa, jolla ihmiset pakotetaan liikkumaan metron tarpeiden mukaan. Vesa Nurminen ja Hylje ehtivät jo avata tätäkin asiaa.

Se, että tässä kaupungissa ei haluta tai osata järjestää häiriötöntä joukkoliikennettä ei tarkoita sitä, ettei sellaista voi olla. Varmaan tiedät mitä tarkoittaa BRT, vaikka meillä ei sellaista varsinaisesti ole. Vai onko hyvän bussiliikenteenkin kohdalla niin, ettei sitä ole olemassa, kun sitä ei Helsingissä ole vaikka muualla maailmassa olisikin.




> Minä ainakin olen huomannut, että sinun esimerkkisi ovat usein tarkoitushakuisia. Yöbussiesimerkistäsi se paistaa selvästi läpi.


Jokaisen esimerkit ovat tarkoitushakuisia. Esimerkkien tarkoitus on aina tukea sitä, mitä sanotaan. Mutta minun tarkoitushakuisuuteni on pahasta, niiden ei, jotka ovat samaa mieltä kanssasi?

Yöbussit muuten pysähtyvät käytännössä joka pysäkillä. Toisin kuin Itäväylää päivisin ajavat 58 ja 59. Mutta ehkä tälläkään kokemuksella ei ole mitään arvoa, kun sen esittää väärä henkilö.




> Jos muuten yöbussit olisivat Itä-Helsingissä niin erinomaisia, niin siihen nähden vaikuttaa aika eriskummalliselta, että kansalaiset ovat saaneet vaadittua Itä-Helsinkiin yömetrokokeilun.


Ei ollenkaan. Ihmiset ovat sopeutuvaisia ja huonomuistisia sekä epäloogisia. Samat ihmiset, jotka valittavat metromatkustamista vaaralliseksi ja pelottavaksi erityisesti iltaisin ja viikonloppuina, vaativat yömetroja, jotta matkustaminen ei olisi vaarallista ja pelottavaa. Mielikuvista on tutkimuksia, samoin todellisuudesta eli siitä, paljonko esiintyy väkivaltaa ja vaaratilanteita. Mielikuvat ja todellisuus ovat kovin ristiriidassa keskenään. Ihmiset ovat ihmisiä, eivät koneita. Olet itse sellaisessa työssä, että sinun pitäisi ymmärtää tämäkin asia.




> Voihan niitä johonkin käyttää, ne vaan eivät ole aivan tarkkoja. Ja puutteistaan huolimatta palvelu tuntuu olevan erittäin suosittu. Uskoisin, että asiasta tiedetään myös HSL:n organisaatiossa, koska reittioppaan tulosten yhteydessä lukee "Tulokset perustuvat arvioituihin ajoaikoihin. Ehdotetun yhteyden toteutumista ei voida taata."


Eli sanot, että Reittiopas on täyttä roskaa, mutta ei se mitään, kansa käyttää kun ei parempaakaan viitsitä tehdä. Ja parilla lauseella HSL kuittaa vastuunsa. Minä olen kuullut HSL:stä aivan toisenlaista. Eli että todellisia toteutuneita aikoja seurataan ja tarkistetaan ihan kellojen kanssa ja tietokantaa päivitetään. Että halutaan ja pyritään siihen, että Reittiopas on luotettava. Mutta sinä varmaan tiedätkin totuuden tässä asiassa ainakin minua paremmin.




> Onneksi vanhemmat polvet ovat dokumentoineet meille nuoremmillekin tätä ruuhkattomuutta:


Kuten itse totesit, esimerkit ovat tarkoitushakuisia.  :Smile:  Vesa Nurminen sanoikin jo tästä kaiken tarpeellisen.




> Ottaen huomioon, kuinka vainoharhaisesti tunnut suhtautuvan muutenkin maailmanmenoon, en ihmettele, että tästäkin asiasta löydät tuollaisen seikan. Vaan heitänpä sinulle haasteen: osoita yksikin viesti (esim. omasi), mitä olen moderoinut viestissä esiintyvän mielipiteen vuoksi.


Olenkin todella vainoharhainen maailmanmenon suhteen. Siksi käyn tutustumassa maailmanmenoon Helsingin ja HSL:n rajojen ulkopuolella ja selvitän asioita.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Oikeasti en ymmärrä, miten vaihoharhaisuus liittyy maailmanmenoon, mutta mitä tulee tämän foorumin käytäntöihin, ehkä kalikka kalahti ja koira älähti. Moderointi ja moderaattorin osallistuminen keskusteluun ovat eri asiat. Et moiti omissa viesteissäsi hengenheimolaisiasi samasta, mistä valitat niiden suhteen, jotka ovat kanssasi eri mieltä. Säännöthän eivät koske vain moderointia, vaan tapaa osallistua keskusteluihin. Mutta itsehän myönsit, että tulkitset sääntöjä vaihtelevasti. Sekö on vainoharhaisuutta, että mainitsen tämän periaatteesi moderaattorina?

Metsä vastaa niinkuin sinne huutaa. Ja joka leikkiin ryhtyy, se leikin kestäköön. Itse olet foorumisi tyylin valinnut, joten yritä nyt tulla toimeen sen kanssa, että minäkin noudatan tällä foorumilla tämän foorumin käytäntöjä. Tosin avoimesti, en nimimerkin takaa. Mutta juuri siitä syntyykin tämän foorumin epätasapainoinen asetelma. Kaikki kaverisi ja samanmielisesi ovat moderaattorin ja ylläpidon erityisessä suojeluksessa. Jos on ratikkapetteri, tunnus sulkeutuu, eikä sama todellinen henkilö voi pulpahtaa mukaan edes uudella salanimellä.

Kaverisi ja muut samanhenkiset voivat mellastaa täällä miten haluavat, koska me muut emme pääse tarkistamaan, keitä he ovat ja noudattavatko he sääntöjä, joita meidän muiden tulee noudattaa. Jos on tarve pysyä tuntemattomana, se onnistuu niiltä, joille esim. sinä ylläpitäjänä lähdesuojan annat. Niiltä ei onnistu, joiden viesti ei ole mieleesi. Minä pystyn elämään tämän asian kanssa, koska minulla ei ole tarve valehdella eikä vääristellä asioita, enkä pelkää asettaa sanomaani muiden kritiikin kohteeksi. Mutta minusta näyttä, että itsellesi on vaikeata pelata samaa peliä kaikkien kanssa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä. Sellaisten kirjoittajien toimesta, jotka eivät ymmärrä, eivätkä halua ymmärtää asioita, jotka ovat vastaan heidän mielikuviaan tai asioita, joista he nyt vain sattuvat tykkäämän. Joukossa myös epähenkilöitä, jotka nimimerkkien takaa voivat esittää mitä lystäävät, kun ei joudu vastuuseen mistään, mitä kirjoittaa. Tällaisten kenttätuomioistuinten päätöksillä ei ole mitään arvoa, eikä totuus näillä huutoäänestyksillä miksikään muutu.


Minusta on aina hyvin irvokasta kun vastakkaisiin mielipiteisiin hyvin torjuvasti suhtautuva henkilö alkaa kovaäänisesti vaatia muilta mielipiteidensä ja arvojensa "ymmärtämistä" ja puhua totuudesta. Ihan kuin hän omistaisi totuuden.

No, jos yrittää olla joukkoliikenneradikalismin Ajatollah, marttyyriviitta sitten varmaan pukee.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minun ei sovi perustella mitään Reittioppaan ajoilla, mutta sinun kohdallasi Reittiopas kelpaa perusteluksi.


Reittioppaan ajat ovat suuntaa-antavia. Jos sinulla on bussien nopeuseroista päivä- ja yöliikenteessä keskustan ja Kurvin välillä vastakkaisia todisteita, niin voit toki esittää niitä.




> Kirjoitin jo edellä ennen kuin Vesa Nurminenkin totesi saman asian, että jos Itä-Helsingin liikenne olisi järjestetty metron sijasta busseilla, kai se silloin olisi tehty parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla.


Kaunis ajatus, mutta itse en usko siihen. Eihän meillä ole muutakaan bussiliikennettä järjestetty parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Syystäkin olemme puhuneet moneen kertaan: joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun välinen tärkeysjärjestys.




> Jokaisen esimerkit ovat tarkoitushakuisia.


Tarkoitushakuisuutta on tosin eri asteita. Hyvät esimerkit ovat objektiivisia ja jos ne sen jälkeenkin puoltavat esitettyä kantaa, niin hyvä niin.




> Yöbussit muuten pysähtyvät käytännössä joka pysäkillä. Toisin kuin Itäväylää päivisin ajavat 58 ja 59. Mutta ehkä tälläkään kokemuksella ei ole mitään arvoa, kun sen esittää väärä henkilö.


Aika vahva väite tuo yöbussien pysähtyminen käytännössä joka pysäkillä. En ilman tarkempia perusteluita itse usko sitä.




> Eli sanot, että Reittiopas on täyttä roskaa


En sanonut. Kohtuullisten epätarkkuuksien ja täyden roskan välillä on iso ero.




> mitä tulee tämän foorumin käytäntöihin, ehkä kalikka kalahti ja koira älähti.


Katsoin tarpeelliseksi oikaista minua koskevan virheellisen väittämän. Jos en olisi oikaissut, olisit varmaan todennut, että vaikeneminen on myöntymisen merkki?

Olet ehkä huomannut, että ainakin minun keskustelutyylini vaihtelee keskustelukumppanin mukaan. Olet itse aloittanut kovan keskustelutyylin, jolla jotkut (minä mukaanlukien) käymme keskustelua kanssasi.

Nimimerkkisäännöt ovat kaikille täällä samat. Sinua (ja joitakin muitakin) vaan tuntuu harmittavan, että keskustelua käyvät myös "siviilit", joiden nimi ei sano teille mitään. Eniten näissä liikennepolitiikkakeskusteluissa suljettuja tunnuksia on ollut metrofaneilla (esim. Epex82).

Oikaisuna vielä, että foorumi ei ole minun.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jännä juttu, jos joukkoliikenteen suunnittelupuolella työskentelee ihmisiä, joilla ei ole uskoa joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin. Ei kai ihme, että metron kaltaisia B-luokan kompromisseja rakennetaan vaikka sitten isolla rahalla, jos muuhun ei yksinkertaisesti uskota. Visionäärien sijaan siellä on lauma "realisteja", jotka antavat periksi massahenkilöautoilulle ja autokaupungille. Nämä tulevaisuudenkuvat noteerataan tietysti myös maan ykkösmediassa ja saadaan autoilijatkin uskomaan joukkoliikenteeseen - nimittäin sellaiseen, joka ei vie heiltä mitään pois. Luulen, että jos samalla innolla kehiteltäisiin ja esiteltäisiin Laajasalon tulevaa ratikkaverkostoa, Jokeria ja muita poikittaisyhteyksiä, syötettäisiin nämä sitten sellaisinaan hesareille ja muille, ne hyväksyttäisiin ihan siinä missä oranssi tunnelijunakin. Eivät autoilijatkaan nimittäin yleensä tyhmiä ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta on aina hyvin irvokasta kun vastakkaisiin mielipiteisiin hyvin torjuvasti suhtautuva henkilö alkaa kovaäänisesti vaatia muilta mielipiteidensä ja arvojensa "ymmärtämistä" ja puhua totuudesta. Ihan kuin hän omistaisi totuuden.


Minä puolestani en anna arvoa mielipiteille, joiden esittäjä ei uskalla tulla esille. Varsinkin silloin, kun ryhtyy vielä saarnaamaan totuudesta.




> Oliko se nyt niin, että Mannerheimintien HSL-busseissa on aamuruuhkassa keskimäärin 8 henkeä per auto. Muistaakseni Tpyyluomalla oli tuo luku jostain kaivettuna.


Nämä luvut löytyvät KSV:n julkaisusta _Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä_.

Tämä on sarjajulkaisu, jonka KSV tekee vuosittain, tuorein on Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä 2012. Liitetaulukon 6 mukaan aamuruuhkassa klo 6:009:00 Mannerheimintiellä on paikallisbusseissa 3570 ja kaukobusseissa 970 matkustajaa. Liitetaulukko 2 kertoo, että klo 8:009:00 busseja ajaa keskustan suuntaan 166 kappaletta. Kun paikallis- ja kaukobussien määrää ei ole eritelty, ja tarkastelun aikajaksot ovat eri, joutuu olettamaan ja laskemaan.

Kuvan 18 perusteella huipputunnin osuus on 47 % aamuruuhkasta. Siten huipputunnin bussimatkustajien määrä on 2131, ja kun se jakautuu 166 bussiin, tulee keskimäärin 12,8 hlö/bussi. Busseissa on 4050 istumapaikkaa ja paikallisbusseissa noin 20 seisomapaikkaa. Ruuhkatunnin käyttöaste on siis 20 %. Bussiliikenne on siten yhtä tehokaasti ruuhka-aikana käytössä kuin henkilöautot, joissa on yksi henkilö eli kuljettaja. Keskimäärin sama raportti on mitannut henkilöautolle aamuruuhkassa käyttöasteeksi 1,23 hlö (sivu 36). Eli ruuhkassa henkilöautojen käyttöaste on busseja suurempi, prosentteina 25 %.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Onneksi vanhemmat polvet ovat dokumentoineet meille nuoremmillekin tätä ruuhkattomuutta:
> Liite 2041.


On hienoa, että HKL:n ensimmäisen (ja viimeisenkin) palkatun valokuvaajan Unto Laitilan valokuvat elävät vielä pitkään poismenonsa jälkeen.

Vuoden 1966 HKL:n toimintakertomuksessa on samantapainen kuva tekstillä "Kulosaaren sillan levennetty ajotie", eli pikaraitiotiekaistat sillalta on juuri poistettu ja autokaistoja on 3+3. Autoja on sillalla siinä kuvassa yhteensä 20 kappaletta kummatkin ajosuunnat hyvin nähtävänä. 

Tämä ylläoleva kuva lienee aamuruuhkasta 1969, sillä vastaavia otoksia on julkaistu propagandamielessä eri lähteissä. Mikähän sumppu onkaan tuolla Sörnäisten päässä kun kaupungista tuleva liikennesuunta on kuvassa täysi nolla ja tässä seistään! 

Laitilalla on samantapaisia ruuhkakuvia myös Mannerheimintieltä ja Hämeentieltä, jotka otettu korkeuksiin nostetun HKL:n torniauton lavalta. Niiden kuvien julkaisun tavoitteena on ollut laitoksen halu saada huomiota joukkoliikennekaistojen aikaansaamiseksi pääkaduille tai sitten osoittaa jo olemassaolevien erinomaisuus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuvan 18 perusteella huipputunnin osuus on 47 % aamuruuhkasta. Siten huipputunnin bussimatkustajien määrä on 2131, ja kun se jakautuu 166 bussiin, tulee keskimäärin 12,8 hlö/bussi.


Laskitko nyt niin, että matkustajia on molempiin suuntiin yhteensä 2131 mutta busseja kaupunkiin päin 166? Vaikka lähiöbusseilla onkin selkeä ruuhkasuunta, eivät ne varmaan ihan typötyhjinä aja takaisin maalle. Eli näyttää vielä heikommalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laskitko nyt niin, että matkustajia on molempiin suuntiin yhteensä 2131 mutta busseja kaupunkiin päin 166?


Ei, vaan matkustajamäärä on keskustan suuntaan kolmen tunnin aikana aamulla 6:009:00. Mutta liikenteen tuntijakauma on ilmoitettu arkivuorokausiliikenteestä molempiin suuntiin. Tästä tuskin tulee kuitenkaan suurta virhettä, koska on kyse yhden suunnan liikenteen jakautumisesta tarkasteluajan kuluessa. Todennköisimmin se noudattaa samaa kuin molempien suuntien liikenteen jakauma, sillä joka tapauksessa valtaosa liikenteestä on tuolloin ruuhkasuuntaan ja vastasuunnan liikenteen jakauma saman aikajakson sisällä voi hyvinkin olla samanlainen.




> Reittioppaan ajat ovat suuntaa-antavia. Jos sinulla on bussien nopeuseroista päivä- ja yöliikenteessä keskustan ja Kurvin välillä vastakkaisia todisteita, niin voit toki esittää niitä.


Eli suuntaa-antavat tiedot ovat kelvollisia sinun esittäminäsi, ei minun esittäminäni. Sille, että käytetään ainoita saatavilla olevia todellisia ajoaikoja, on annettu jo pätevä perustelu lisäkseni kahden kirjoittajan osalta.




> Kaunis ajatus, mutta itse en usko siihen. Eihän meillä ole muutakaan bussiliikennettä järjestetty parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Syystäkin olemme puhuneet moneen kertaan: joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun välinen tärkeysjärjestys.


Vesa Nurmien vastasikin tähän jo, ja voin todeta olevani täsmälleen samaa mieltä.




> Tarkoitushakuisuutta on tosin eri asteita. Hyvät esimerkit ovat objektiivisia ja jos ne sen jälkeenkin puoltavat esitettyä kantaa, niin hyvä niin.


Jokaisella muullakin kuin moderaattorilla on oikeus arvioida tarkoitushakuisuuden astetta. Esimerkiksi Compactilla, jolla on ikänsä puolesta myös laaja perspektiivi, joka ulottuu aikaan ennen metroa.




> Aika vahva väite tuo yöbussien pysähtyminen käytännössä joka pysäkillä. En ilman tarkempia perusteluita itse usko sitä.


Tervetuloa käyttämään joukkoliikennettä idän yöbusseihin!




> En sanonut. Kohtuullisten epätarkkuuksien ja täyden roskan välillä on iso ero.


Otin vapauden tulkita sanomaasi, kuten sinäkin tulkitset minun sanomaani.




> Olet ehkä huomannut, että ainakin minun keskustelutyylini vaihtelee keskustelukumppanin mukaan. Olet itse aloittanut kovan keskustelutyylin, jolla jotkut (minä mukaanlukien) käymme keskustelua kanssasi.


Kyllä, olen huomanut vaihtelun tyyleissä, suhtautumisessa ja sävyssä. Juuri siitä kirjoitin, samoista säännöistä, vaihtelevista käytännöistä. Keskustselujen aloittamisesta totean, että olen aloittanut hyvin harvoja keskusteluja tällä foorumilla. Pääasiassa olen vastannut muiden kommentteihin. Ja silloin tyyli lähtee siitä, mihin vastataan.




> Nimimerkkisäännöt ovat kaikille täällä samat. Sinua (ja joitakin muitakin) vaan tuntuu harmittavan, että keskustelua käyvät myös "siviilit", joiden nimi ei sano teille mitään. Eniten näissä liikennepolitiikkakeskusteluissa suljettuja tunnuksia on ollut metrofaneilla (esim. Epex82).


Minähän kirjoitin, että minä kestän kyllä nimimerkkikäytännön, kun en tarvitse sitä. Mutta jotkut muut eivät kestä julkisuutta. Sille vaan et voi mitään, että valittu käytäntö on epäselvissä tilanteissa tulkittavissa vain omaksi vahingoksesi, koska kukaan muu ei voi tarkistaa, noudatatko käytäntöä siten kuin pitäisi.

Mutta tämä on foorumin hallinnon oma valinta. Onneksi täällä on myös oikeita henkilöitä oikeilla nimillään, heidän kanssaan pystyy keskustelemaan asiallisesti. Sillä he eivät ryhdy samanlaiseen roskaan kuin nimimerkit näyttävät ryhtyvän, vaan kirjoittavat yleensä asiaa ja asiallisesti. Vaikka ovatkin toisten kanssa eri mieltä.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Liitetaulukko 2 kertoo, että klo 8:009:00 busseja ajaa keskustan suuntaan 166 kappaletta. Kun paikallis- ja kaukobussien määrää ei ole eritelty, ja tarkastelun aikajaksot ovat eri, joutuu olettamaan ja laskemaan.
> Antero


Missäköhän kohtaa Manskua tuo laskenta on tehty? Nyt Tammikuussa 2014 Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkillä (keskustaan päin) arkisin klo 8-9 menee yhteensä 66 HSL-alueen bussia (sisäiset ja seutulinjat) näiden lisäksi pysäkin ohittaa tunnin aikana 12 U-linjan bussia (200, 300 -ja 400-sarjojen U-linjat)  
Hesperian puiston pysäkillä määrä lisääntyy 9:llä U-linjan bussilla jotka yhtyvät Manskulle Helsinginkadulta. 
Lasketaankohan U-linjojen bussit paikallis vai kaukobusseiksi?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli suuntaa-antavat tiedot ovat kelvollisia sinun esittäminäsi, ei minun esittäminäni.


Jos satuit huomaamaan, niin minä käytin reittioppaan tietojen verratakseni bussien ajoaikoja samalla osuudella toisiinsa. Sinä vertasit bussiliikenteen ajoaikoja metroliikenteen ajoaikoihin, jolloin ajoaikojen hajonnalla alkaa olla aivan erilainen merkitys noin pitkillä matkoilla. Pitää ymmärtää, miten lukuja käyttää.




> Tervetuloa käyttämään joukkoliikennettä idän yöbusseihin!


Olen käyttänyt ja silloin on kyllä ohiteltu pysäkkejä, viikonlopun ruuhkalähtöjä lukuunottamatta ihan runsaastikin.




> Kyllä, olen huomanut vaihtelun tyyleissä, suhtautumisessa ja sävyssä. Juuri siitä kirjoitin, samoista säännöistä, vaihtelevista käytännöistä. Keskustselujen aloittamisesta totean, että olen aloittanut hyvin harvoja keskusteluja tällä foorumilla. Pääasiassa olen vastannut muiden kommentteihin. Ja silloin tyyli lähtee siitä, mihin vastataan.


Nyt en ymmärrä kyllä ollenkaan, mitä tarkoitat. Miten kirjoitustyylini on sidoksissa siihen, miten sovellan sääntöjä?

Minä olen ollut huomaavinani, että sinä vastaat kovalla kielenkäytöllä muiden käymään pehmeämpään keskusteluun.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Oopperan pysäkillä toistuu usein tilanne että kolmen eri linjan, esim 10, 4 ja 7,  vaunut pyrkivät pysäkille jolle mahtuu vain kaksi. Se johtaa siihen että viimeinen vaunu ei voi ajaa pysäkille vaikka valot olisivat vihreät vaan joutuu odottamaan Helsingin/Runebergingkadun vihreiden ajan ennekuin pääsee pysäkille.
> 
> Jos vaunut olisivat 2 kertaa niin pitkiä kuin nyt ovat niin jos 2 vaunua tulisi yhtaikaa niin ei silti mahtuisi kuin vain yksi koska pysäkin pituus on vain kahden  nykyvaunun mittainen eli reilut 50 m. Eli millä varmistaa että ei tule 2 pitkääkään vaunua yhtaikaa pysäkille?


Et kai oleta, että jos raitioliikenteessä yksikkökoko tuplattaisiin, niin linjat ja vuorovälit pysyisivät samoina kuin nyt? Eihän tästä kukaan toki ole päättänyt mitään, mutta luulisi jo insinöörijärjen sanovan, että näillä asioilla on keskinäisiä riippuvuuksia. Etenkin kun tälläkin foorumilla on asiaa muutaman kerran käsitelty, eikä minusta keskustelujen lopputulema ole suinkaan ollut se, että nykyinen linjasto + vuorovälit olisivat tabu. Lisäksi unohdat Topeliuksenkadun radan mahdollisuudet.




> Jos oletetaan lisäksi että bussiliikennettä pitäisi vähentää ja bussien matkustajat siirtää raitiovaunuihin, niin eihän raitiotien kapasiteetti riitä alkuunkaan vaikka vaunujen pituus tuplattaisiin, koska vuoroväli jouduttaisiin pitämään liki samana kuin nyt, ja pysäkkien pituus on pidettävä vakiona koska ei ole tilaa pidentää niitä, vai onko tilaa rakentaa yli 100 m pitkiä pysäkkejä? Ei taida olla, jos pysäkkitiheys halutaan pitää  nykyisellään.


Laskeskelin muuten tuossa, että Mannerheimintien nykyinen raitioliikenteen tuntitarjonta (linjat 4 ja 10 6 min välein ja linja 7 7,5 min välein) lisättynä Mannerheimintien ja Topeliuksenkadun bussiliikenteen yhteenlasketulla tuntitarjonnalla iltaruuhkassa (113 bussia klo 16-17 välisellä ajalla maalle päin), olettamalla raitiovaunut väliosavaunuiksi ja kaikki bussit HSL-alueen telibusseiksi ja kaikkiin liikennevälineisiin HSL:n suunnitteluohjeen mukainen täysi seisomakuorma (3 hlö/m^2), niin tarjolla olisi noin 11 150 matkustajapaikkaa tunnin aikana. 60 metrin 2-suuntaan ajettavilla raitiojunilla 3 linjaa 10 min välein sekä Mannerheimintiellä että Topeliuksenkadulla antaisi noin 9650 matkustajapaikkaa tunnin aikana.

Tulos on huomionarvoinen, mutta minusta ei huolestuttava. Nimenomaan sen takia, että bussit eivät kulje tuolla välillä ruuhka-aikanakaan täydessä seisomalastissa. Eikä läheskään kaikkia vuoroja ajeta telibusseilla. Kolmannekseen parantamalla raitioliikenteen poikittais- ja diagonaaliyhteyksien (esim. Meilahti-Hakaniemi) tarjontaa voidaan vähentää matkustajien tarvetta kiertää Töölönlahden eteläpuolelta.




> Autot ja ainakin raitioliikenne saataisiin samaan rytmiin jos vasemmalle kääntymisestä luovuttaisiin ja pysäkkiväli pidettäisiin sellaisena että vaunut pysähtyisivät vain isompien risteyksien kohdalla. Lisäksi raitiotien ylittävät  jalankulkuvalot pitää saada toimimaan kuten rautateiden tasoristeysvalot eli että raitiovaunulle on aina vihreä, mutta jalankulkijoille se muuttuu punaiseksi kun vaunu lähestyy. Olin kuvitellut että nuo ikävää gong-gong ääntä pitävät valot Lasipalatsin ja Kansallismuseon kohdalla olisivat sellaiset, mutta yllätyin kun matkustin ratikalla että vaunukin joutuu väistämään eli toimivat kuin tavalliset valot mutta pitävät vain tuota kamalaa ääntä. Onko se lainsäädäntö-ongelma ettei niitä voi muuttaa että raitiovaunulla on aina vihreä?


Tutkimukseni Mannerheimintien potentiaalisista ongelmapaikoista YKaavio-ohjelmistolla ovat vielä kesken, mutta raitiovaununkuljettaja-ajoiltanikin muistelisin, että vasemmalle kääntymiset eivät ole Mannerheimintiellä erityinen ongelma. Pahempi ongelma nämä ovat Mäkelänkadulla ja Tukholmankadulla. Lainsäädäntö ei käsittääkseni aseta erityisiä ongelmia noiden Varova-valojen suhteen, nyt kun poikkeuslupa niiden käytölle on saatu. Tuon varoitusäänen kamaluus on kuulemma tällä hetkellä suurin laajentamisen este. Ja tuo raitiovaunun pysähtyminen myös Varova-valoihin johtuu toisaalta Postitalon suojatielle jätetystä jalankulkijoiden yhtenäisestä kadunylitysmahdollisuudesta ja toisaalta eräässä aiemmassa viestissäni mainitsemasta ongelmasta, että raitiovaunut pyytävät nykyisin valoetuuden liian myöhään.




> Eli suurin kynnys liikenteen sujuvoittamiselle Mannerheimintiellä olisi pysäkkien sijainnin muutos, muutaman suurten risteysten välillä olevien pysäkin poisto ja jäljelle jäävien pidentäminen niin että 2 kpl yli 50 m pitkää vaunua varmasti mahtuvat niille,  ja että linjat 2 ja 7 siirretään kokonaan pois muualle, ja että autoilta kielletään vasemmalle kääntyminen. Kaikki muu olisi näpertelyä joka ei paranna mitään. Mutta löytyykö poliittista tahtoa, ei taida löytyä?
> 
> t. Rainer


Ensin kai pitäisi haluta joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa muutosta. Sen jälkeen tuo on minusta pitkälle teknisiä kysymyksiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos satuit huomaamaan,...


Sinä olet moderaattori nimimerkillä ja minä foorumin jäseneksi omalla nimelläni kirjautunut henkilö. Meillä on eri rooli ja eri vapaudet. Minä en pääse penkomaan, keitä kirjoittajat ovat todellisuudessa, en voi komentaa heitä, en muokata tekstejä enkä sulkea tunnuksia. Mutta minulla ei ole myöskään vastuuta noista asioista, eikä minun siten tarvitse ottaa kirjoittaessani huomion sitä, että minulla on foorumilla enemmän valtaa kuin muilla. Kun minulla ei ole mitään valtaa. Se on tämän pelin henki.

Jospa nyt vain pysytään kumpikin omassa roolissamme. Minä kirjoitan kuten katson itselleni sopivaksi, kirjoita sinä siten kuin on moderaattorille sopivaa. Minä tulkitsen asettamiasi sääntöjä siten kuin itse tahdon sillä riskillä, että sinulla on ylivalta kaikkeen, mitä kirjoitan. Tulkitse sinä sääntöjä niin, että foorumi kiinnostaa lopulta muitakin kuin yhden asian kannattajia.

Tämä on ollut ihan hyvä juttu Suomessa, siis tämä foorumi. Minä toivon, että pysyy ja on vastakin. Se edellyttää kuitenkin sitä, että moderoinnin pitää olla objektiivista, jolloin moderaattori ei voi olla kahdessa roolissa. Suoraan sanottuna, tiedän, että olet bussiharrastaja ja siviilielämässä sitoutunut viralliseen totuuteen. Jos haluat olla objektiivinen moderaattori, nuo asiat on sinun unohdettava moderaattorin tehtävässä. Ota mieluummin vaikka alter ego, jos haluat käydä debattia harrastuksesi tai edustamasi organisaation puolesta. Tai ehkä olet sen tehnytkin, mistäs minä sen voin tietää. Mutta moderaattorin roolin pitää olla kohdallaan.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jos kaikille järjestetään 100 - 300 metrin kävelymatka pysäkille ja kustannukset halutaan pitää jotenkin kurissa, tulee silloin yksittäiselle pysäkille huono tarjonta ja/tai kovasti mutkitteleva linja. Vaikka kävelymatka on yksi matkan kokonaismukavuuteen vaikuttava tekijä, niin ei sekään ole mukavaa, jos bussia voi käyttää kerran tunnissa tai jos bussi kiertelee moninkertaisen matkan autotiehen verrattuna. On olemassa runsaasti esimerkkejä siitä, että tuollainen linjasto ei houkuttele kuin pakkokäyttäjiä. Kohtuullista kävelyä edellyttävä linjasto kerää jo muitakin, jos se mahdollistaa hyvän tarjonnan ja kohtuullisen nopeuksiset yhteydet.


Selvennän ajatuksiani sen verran, että minulla oli mielessä 10 min vuorovälillä kulkeva verkkomainen linjasto, jossa yhdellä vaihdolla pääsisi mahdollisimman monelle pysäkille. Pysäkkiväli olisi luokaa 400-700 m ja joukkoliikennevälineiden keskinopeudet 20-30 km/h. Linjasto olisi rakennettu siten, että se pyrkisi kattamaan mahdollisimman suuren osa Pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaista. Kävelyetäisyyden osalta Mikko Särelän kommentti sanoo oikeastaan sen, mitä ajattelinkin viestiä kirjoittaessani.

Uskoakseni tämä ei olisi mitenkään utopistinen päämäärä, koska monella joukkoliikenteen reittikadulla linjojen yhteinen tarjonta on jo nyt enemmän kuin 6 vuoroa tunnissa. Tämä vaatisi tietysti aikamoista linjastoremonttia ja luultavasti myös suorien Helsinkiin suuntautuvien bussiyhteyksien karsimista tai korvaamista raitiolinjoilla. Toisessa vaakakupissa olisi linjaston selkeys nykytilaan verrattuna ja huomattavasti parantuvat poikittais- ja diagonaaliyhteydet.

HSL:n runkolinjasto- ja poikittaislinjastoselvityksissä tehtiin jo aika paljon pohjatyötä tähän, mutta näiden selvitysten ongelma oli minusta ennen kaikkea se, että keskittyivät pelkästään bussiliikenteeseen ja liikaa linjastoon, kun olisi pitänyt tarkastella ensisijaisesti verkkoa ja sen jälkeen tarvittavaa kapasiteettia.

----------


## petteri

> HSL:n runkolinjasto- ja poikittaislinjastoselvityksissä tehtiin jo aika paljon pohjatyötä tähän, mutta näiden selvitysten ongelma oli minusta ennen kaikkea se, että keskittyivät pelkästään bussiliikenteeseen ja liikaa linjastoon, kun olisi pitänyt tarkastella ensisijaisesti verkkoa ja sen jälkeen tarvittavaa kapasiteettia.


Millaisilla menetelmillä voitaisiin tarkastella ja suunnitella linjaston muodostamaa verkkoa ja sen palvelukykyä?

----------


## j-lu

> Jännä juttu, jos joukkoliikenteen suunnittelupuolella työskentelee ihmisiä, joilla ei ole uskoa joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin. Ei kai ihme, että metron kaltaisia B-luokan kompromisseja rakennetaan vaikka sitten isolla rahalla, jos muuhun ei yksinkertaisesti uskota. Visionäärien sijaan siellä on lauma "realisteja", jotka antavat periksi massahenkilöautoilulle ja autokaupungille.


Ihmisillä on erilaisia rooleja elämässään, eikä internetissä esitetyt mielipiteet välttämättä vastaa sitä mihin työssä pyritään - tai ainakin niin sopii toivoa.

Puolisoni kaitsi pitkään projektinhallinnan konsultteja ja hän totesi joskus niistä hommista, että kuka hyvänsä koulut käynyt ja vähän työkokemusta omaava konsultti osaa tehdä hyvän suunnitelman, joten konsultin hyvyyden määrittää lopulta se, kuinka hyvin hän saa suunnitelman toteutumaan.   

60-luvun metrovirkamiehillä oli ainakin visioita ja uskoa niihin. Sääli tietysti, että sen ajan käsitykset hyvästä kaupungista olivat kovasti erilaisia kuin nyt. Se on tavallaan synninpäästö(kin), sillä on tietyssä mielessä epäreilua arvioida 60-luvun tekoja 2010-luvun perspektiivistä. Huomionarvoista on kuitenkin se, että esim. Länsimetropäätös on huomattavasti myöhäisempi ja perustuu joko jo mainittuun realismiin, tai sitten yksinkertaisesti 60-luvun päiväystä olevaan näkemykseen kaupunkisuunnittelusta. En tiedä kumpi olisi pahempi, mutta vanhentuneen näkemyksen voi aina toivoa päivittyvän siinä kun realismi on lähes parantumaton sairaus.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Onneksi vanhemmat polvet ovat dokumentoineet meille nuoremmillekin tätä ruuhkattomuutta:
> Liite 2041





> On hienoa, että HKL:n ensimmäisen (ja viimeisenkin) palkatun valokuvaajan Unto Laitilan valokuvat elävät vielä pitkään poismenonsa jälkeen.


Hyvät JLF-veljet
Toivoisin jälleen kerran, että esim. tällaisten muinaisten vuosikymmenien takaisten Kulosaaren ja Sörnäisten ruuhkakuvien kauhistelun sijasta tällä Länsimetro-palstalla käsiteltäisiin ennen muuta nykyaikaa ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen toimivuutta (jota aivan loistavaa Länsiväylän suorien vaihdottomien sujuvien linja-autoyhteyksien jokapäiväistä kokemusta me vielä saamme nauttia, jonka tilannetta pystyy moisten muinaisten 60-luvun kauhukuvien sijasta myös 2010-luvun tapaan jatkuvasti esim. tiekameroilla seuraamaan, vrt.
http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/alk/k...-C0155800.html
http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/alk/k...-C0151900.html )
Eli vielä kertaalleen pyyntö, että kävisitte nämä länsimetro-hukkaputken kannalta täysin toisarvoiset muille ilmansuunnille kuuluvat offtopic-ruuhkaongelmienne metakeskustelut ja muinaishistorianostalgianne jonkun muun otsikon alla?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Historia se vain toistaa itseään (hämmästyttävän hyvin vielä: rahan palaminen, lahjukset, Siemens, automaattikokeilut jne.), ja sitä täällä yritetään osoittaa, jos se joltakulta on sattunut menemään ohi. On toivottavaa, että se viimeinkin huomataan, ja että siitä jotain opitaan.

----------


## Compact

> Toivoisin jälleen kerran, että esim. tällaisten muinaisten vuosikymmenien takaisten Kulosaaren ja Sörnäisten ruuhkakuvien kauhistelun sijasta tällä Länsimetro-palstalla käsiteltäisiin ennen muuta nykyaikaa ja Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen toimivuutta...


Tuo on totta! 

Mutta vielä yksi muistutus sille, että miksi 1960-luvulla oli käsittämättömiä ruuhkahetkiä eräillä pääkaduilla ja -teillä. Työajat olivat kiinteitä eli esimerkiksi maanantaista lauantaihin teollisuustyöt alkoivat klo 7, toimistotyöt ja koulut klo 8 ja  maanantaista perjantaihin palkkatyöt päättyivät klo 16, lauantaisin tehtiin puolikas työpäivä eli kotiin pääsi jo "ruokatunnilta". Ei ollut liukuvaa työaikaa. 1970-luvun alussa toimi Helsingissä "Työaikojen porrastuskomitea".

Ennen liukuvaa työaikaa kaikkien oli päästävä samanaikaisesti ja yhtä aikaa liitosalueilta kaupunkiin, jossa oli toimistot ja tehtaat. Jos ei ollut tarkasti ja melkeinpä minuutilleen karvaa ennen työajan alkua työpaikalla, niin silloin ei kunnian kukko laulanut. Oli myös aivan selvää, että kukaan ei myöskään saapunut huomattavan aikaisin työpaikalleen, ennen tuota tungosaikaa, sillä siitähän ei maksettu pennin hyrrää eikä etuaikaa muutenkaan hyvitetty. Iltapäivällä sitten sama yhtäaikainen ryntäys kotia kohti... Sellaisia legendaarisia ruuhkavalokuvia on myös Itäväylältä tien kaventuessa ja vissiin myös Unto Laitilan kuvaamia.

Sitten kun työpaikkojen liukumat otettiin asteittain eri yhtiöissä ja laitoksissa käyttöön, tilanne parani jonkin verran liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta. Sittemmin tosin autoistuminen kasvoi ja hyöty rupesi sitäkautta hupenemaan.

----------


## Kani

Hesari kirjoittaa poliitikkojen olevan tuohtuneita Länsimetron kustannusnoususta. Nyt onkin niin metromedialle kuin poliitikoille sopiva aika ryhtyä ällistelemään hintalappua, kun sille ei mahda enää mitään.

"Meille ei edelleenkään kerrota, miksi kustannusarvio on mennyt näin pipariksi. Meillä ei ole ollut mitään mahdollisuuksia hillitä kustannusten nousua." (Kari Kälviä)

"Länsimetro vastaa kysymyksiimme vain, että tehtiin enemmän ja senkin osalta kustannustaso on ylittynyt. Ilmiselvästi ylitykset ovat olleet jo pitkään tiedossa." (Otso Kivekäs)

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/L%C3%A4nsi...f=hs-art-new-7

----------


## j-lu

> Hesari kirjoittaa poliitikkojen olevan tuohtuneita Länsimetron kustannusnoususta. Nyt onkin niin metromedialle kuin poliitikoille sopiva aika ryhtyä ällistelemään hintalappua, kun sille ei mahda enää mitään.


Lahdenranta pitää poliitikoille lyhyen esitelmän taloista, metroista ja referensseistä, jonka jälkeen sama porukka alkaa puuhaamaan Kivenlahden jatkoa.

En ole itse kokenut, mutta kyllä julkinen sektori vaikuttaa mahtavalta työnantajalta. Veronmaksajien taskut ovat pohjattomat, eikä budjetin ylityksistä tai mistään muustakaan tarvitse kantaa huolta saati vastuuta. Kunhan metro nyt kulkee edes muutaman vuoden myöhässä ja kuljettajan valvomana automaattina Matinkylään, niin metrokioskilla voidaan taputella kavereita selkään ja kiinnittää sulkia hattuihin.

----------


## Kari

Länsimetron liityntälinjastosuunnitelma: keskusteluketju

Kari

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Millaisilla menetelmillä voitaisiin tarkastella ja suunnitella linjaston muodostamaa verkkoa ja sen palvelukykyä?


Erittäin hyvä kysymys, johon lienee monta erilaista vastausta.

Ensimmäinen kysymys lienee se, että onko parempi, että linjasto tarjoaa mahdollisuuksia laajennoksile ulospäin, vai onko parempi että linjasto yrittää palvella sen nykyisen verkon sisään jääviä alueita. Seuraava kysymys lienee se, että pitäisikö palvella nykyisen linjaston varrelle sijoittuvia alueita, vai luoda uusia yhteyksiä nykyisen verkon sisään. Sitten kolmas kysymys on tietysti se, että miten näitä mitataan tai arvotetaan ja millä perusteilla.

Tämä kysymys on vaikea ehkä erityisesti sen takia, että siihen liittyy tiettyjä arvovalintoja. Tärkein lienee se, että yritetäänkö joukkoliikennelinjastolla tarjota mahdollisimman nopeita yhteyksiä "pois kaupungista", yritetäänkö sillä tarjota mahdollisimman kattavaa palvelua kaupungissa ja esikaupunkialueella vai yritetäänkö sillä muodostaa erinomaisesti palveltujen käytävien verkko sekä kaupunkiin, että esikaupunkialueelle.

Konkreettisena ehdotuksena voisin esittää jotain HSL:n Matka-aikakartan tapaista, jossa tosin olisi matka-ajan tilalla vaihtojen määrä joukkoliikennevälineestä toiseen. Ja tämän antaman tuloksia asukasmäärä per vaihtojen määrä pisteestä X käytettäisiin sitten joukkoliikenneverkon kattavuuden mittarina. Ja jos tähän voisi jotenkin yhdistää kävelymatkojen laskimen, joka antaisi eksponteliaalista matka-aikasakkoa kävelymatkan pituuden mukaan.

Nimittäin näin kipeällä jalalla (mikä ironisesti on seurausta nimenomaan liiallisesta kävelemisestä) 450 vs. 750 metrin kävelyllä on huomattava ero. 450 m kävelyllä kipu rupesi tulemaa esiin, mutta 750 m kävelyn jälkeen olivat jo Baal ja Beelzebub noiduttu moneen kertaan esiin...

----------


## Antero Alku

Tulipa tuon Hämeentie-ketjun johdosta mieleen, että ei tasan todellakaan mene onnenlahjat tällä seudulla.

Hämeentiellä on arkisin aamuruhkan klo 69 aikana 356 bussivuoroa. Lisäksi on 45 ratikkavuoroa ja maan alla kulkee 15 metrovuoroa. Liikenne kulkee Kurvin ja Hakaniemen välin läpi kadun, jonka laidat on rakennettu täyteen asuntoja, viimeisimmät tontit täytettiin vain parikymmentä vuotta sitten. Silloinkin toimistotilaa korvattiin asunnoilla. Kun tutkii, minkälaisia bussilinjoja siellä kulkee, niin melkoinen sillisalaatti löytyy pitkin maaseutuakin yltäviä linjoja, joilla ei kaikilla ole edes yhtä vuoroa tunnissa. Tosin sitten on linjoja, jolla on alle 10 minuutin vuorovälit. Pisimmät linjat ovat noin 40 km pitkiä, ajoajat reilusti yli tunnin. Keskimmäärinkin linjapituus on 25 km. Mutta kaiken huipuksi keskimäärin yhdessä bussissa on alle 9 matkustajaa. Siis Hämeentien bussien käyttöaste ruuhkassa on alhaisempi kuin bussiliikenteellä koko vuorokaudessa keskimäärin Helsingissä.

Lännessä bussit tulevat moottoritietä kaikesta asutuksesta erillään melkein päätepysäkilleen Kamppiin. Asuntoja kohdataan vain parin korttelin yhdellä reunalla ennen bussien painumista tunneliin. Aamuruuhkan aikana busseja on 330, siis vähemmän kuin Hämeentiellä. Busseissa on 10.800 matkustajaa aamuruuhkan aikana, siis 33 hlö/bussi.

Lännessä uhrataan miljardi euroa bussien poistamiseen, vaikka niistä ei oikeastaan ole kellekään haittaa. Liikenne myös toimii hyvin. Käytännössähän lännessä on BRT, Bus Rapid Transit. Länsiväylällä bussit ajavat todellisuudessa yli 80 km/h kilometrikaupalla, ja Espoon perukoilta pääsee Helsinkiin nopeammin kuin helsinkiläiset kantakaupungin laidalta.

Hämeentien suunnalla ei ole ollut aikomuksiakaan tehdä yhtään mitään, vaikka bussit ovat suuri haitta asumiselle ja toimivat armottoman tehottomasti. Metro on jo, joten sitä ei voi rakentaa. Pohjoiseen on rautatiekin ja siellä erittäinkin nopeata liikennettä. Mutta ei sekään auta Helsingin pohjoispuolisia lähiöitä. Nopeat moottoritiet päättyvät 67 km:n päässä Rautatientorista, joka on bussien päätepysäkki. Koko matkalla kummastakin suunnasta kadunvarret ovat enempi tai vähempi asuinrakennusten täyttämiä.

Ajatus Hämeentien joukkoliikennekadusta pulpahti nyt pinnalle. Miksi vasta nyt? Miksi ensin ei panna rahaa ongelmien ratkaisuun eikä toimivien osien muuttamiseen. Varsinkin kun muutos on enemmistölle huonoon suuntaan.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Mutta kaiken huipuksi keskimäärin yhdessä bussissa on alle 9 matkustajaa.


Eikös tuo luku ollut Pitkänsillan kohdalta? Jonkin verran noita busseja käyttäneenä havaintoni kyllä olisi, että Hakaniemen pohjoispuolella niissä on enemmän väkeä. Espoon suunnan 33 matkustajaan ei varmasti päästä, mutta vähän enempään kuitenkin.

----------


## petteri

> Lännessä uhrataan miljardi euroa bussien poistamiseen, vaikka niistä ei oikeastaan ole kellekään haittaa. Liikenne myös toimii hyvin. Käytännössähän lännessä on BRT, Bus Rapid Transit. Länsiväylällä bussit ajavat todellisuudessa yli 80 km/h kilometrikaupalla, ja Espoon perukoilta pääsee Helsinkiin nopeammin kuin helsinkiläiset kantakaupungin laidalta.


Se nyt vähän riippuu, mihin pisteeseen mitataan. Kampin keskus on kuitenkin vaan keskustan yhdessä laidassa. Suurelle matkustajista tulee nykyjärjestelyillä keskustan päässä ylimääräinen vaihto tai pitkähkö kävely.

Jos kirjoittaa matka-aikakarttaan http://mak.hsl.fi/ asema-aukio 1, joka on nyt on kiistatta seudun keskipiste ja tärkein vaihtopaikka, Etelä-Espoon aika huono saavutettavuus näkyy hyvin ja kun seudun tarkeimpään hubiin on huonot yhteydet, sama huono tavoitettavuus kumuloituu melkein koko seudulle.

Kannattaa muuten myös katsoa osoitteen Otaniementie 9 (Aalto-yliopisto Kirjasto, kuvannee ihan ok Otaniemi-Keilaniemi työpaikka-alueen saavutettavuutta.) matka-aikakarttaa. 

Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen Etelä-Espoossa on paljon enemmän vihreää ja joukkoliikenne alkaa loistaa kuten itämetron ja kaupunkiratojenkin varressa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös tuo luku ollut Pitkänsillan kohdalta? Jonkin verran noita busseja käyttäneenä havaintoni kyllä olisi, että Hakaniemen pohjoispuolella niissä on enemmän väkeä. Espoon suunnan 33 matkustajaan ei varmasti päästä, mutta vähän enempään kuitenkin.


Kyllä, KSV:n laskentalinja on Pitkä silta. Ainoa väkeä vähentävä pysäkki on Hakaniemi. Siitä lienee jonkinlainen käyttäjätilasto HSL:ssä (Ping HSL:n joukkoliikennefoorumilaiset, saisiko linkin tai jonkin tiedon peliin!).

Itse en käytä Hämeentien busseja vaan ratikoita, joten omakohtaista mielikuvaa asiasta on heikosti. Kurvin pysäkillä on bussien kuormia tullut satunnaisesti katselluksi. Mielikuvani on, että tyhjää istumatilaa on usein. Vaihtelu linjojen välillä on suurta.

Toiseen suuntaan on jonkinlainen ajatus sen perusteella, mitä olen nähnyt ihmisiä Hakaniemen pysäkillä busseja odottamassa. Arvioni on, että Hakaniemen vaikutus olisi enintään 1020 % määrästä, joka on Pitkällä sillalla. Mutta jos saamme HSL:n pojilta (tai naisilta) tietoa, niin korjaan mielelläni käsitykseni oikeaksi.

Antero

----------


## Minä vain

> Jos kirjoittaa matka-aikakarttaan http://mak.hsl.fi/ asema-aukio 1, joka on nyt on kiistatta seudun keskipiste ja tärkein vaihtopaikka, Etelä-Espoon aika huono saavutettavuus näkyy hyvin ja kun seudun tarkeimpään hubiin on huonot yhteydet, sama huono tavoitettavuus kumuloituu melkein koko seudulle.


Matka-aikakartan mukaan Otaniemeen menee ruuhka-aikaan yli 40 minuuttia ja Tapiolaan yli 30 minuuttia, mikä nyt on puhdasta potaskaa. Sen lisäksi halvempi ratkaisu, jos raitiovaunu on pannassa, olisi rakentaa bussitunneli rautatieasemalle ja lämmitetyt odotustilat käytetyimmille pysäkeille Espoossa. Säästyneillä rahoilla voi vaikka laittaa busseihin ilmaisen kavin ja pikkupurtavan tarjoilun sekä pehmeät penkit ja verhot sekä kaksi kertaa nykyistä paremmat vuorovälit.

----------


## late-

> Kyllä, KSV:n laskentalinja on Pitkä silta. Ainoa väkeä vähentävä pysäkki on Hakaniemi.


Esikaupunkibussien matkustajia jää muuallekin moottoriteiden pään ja Pitkänsillan välille. Varmasti ainakin Kumpulan kampukselle, Vallilan työpaikka-aluelle ja Hämeentien ja Sörnäisten rantatien välisiin toimistoihin. Lisäksi metroon vaihdetaan näppituntumalta paljon Kurvissa. Metrohan on nopein yhteys Ruoholahden työpaikkoihin ja Kampin sektorille. Kasin ratikkaan vaihdetaan myös, jotta päästään Mannerheimintien varrelle.

Minulla on käytettävissä vain vuoden 1999 kartta, johon on merkitty poikkileikkaukset kantakaupungin rajalla Mäkelänkadulla ja Hämeentiellä. Lähes kaikki näistä kulkevat HSL-liikenteen (silloisen YTV-alueen) bussit jatkavat Pitkällesillalle. Sisäisissä busseissa on kantakaupungin rajalla yhteensä 60 000 matkustajaa ja seutubusseissa 22 500. Pitkälläsillalla vastaavat luvut ovat 35 500 ja 12 600. Lisäksi kantakaupungin rajalla on 4500 kaukoliikenteessä matkustajaa, jotka jatkavat Sturenkadulle. Luokkaa 40 % matkustajista näyttäisi siis jäävän pois ennen Pitkääsiltaa. 

Vastaavasti raitioliikenteen matkustajista ylivoimainen valtaosa nousee kyytiin kantakaupungin rajan eteläpuolella. Linjastot yhdistämällä pitäisi olla säästettävissä aika lailla kapasiteettia. Kysymykseksi jää miten paljon vaihdot lisääntyisivät, koska bussit palvelevat hyvin monia eri määränpäitä. Tämä on yksi syy pieneen vuorokohtaiseen kuormitukseen.

----------


## hylje

Vaihtojen lisääntymistä pohtiessa pitää ottaa huomioon se, että millä linjoilla vaihdot tulevat tapahtumaan. 

Kaikista suurin hyöty saavutetaan pakottamalla kaikkein huonoiten palvelevat (=vähiten matkustajia keräävät) linjat vaihtamaan runkolinjalleen mahdollisimman kaukana keskustassa. Kun linja palvelee valmiiksi huonosti, vaihdon aiheuttama palvelun huonontuminen ei vaikuta niin paljon. Toisaalta kun linja palvelee valmiiksi huonosti, matkustajamäärät ovat vähäiset ja linjan lyhentäminen parantaa yleistä käyttöastetta enemmän.

Koko jutun ytimessä on hyvään palveluun panostaminen, jossa huonon palvelun huonontaminen on houkutteleva ja tarkoituksenmukainen säästökohde.

----------


## petteri

> Vaihtojen lisääntymistä pohtiessa pitää ottaa huomioon se, että millä linjoilla vaihdot tulevat tapahtumaan. 
> 
> .....
> 
> Koko jutun ytimessä on hyvään palveluun panostaminen, jossa huonon palvelun huonontaminen on houkutteleva ja tarkoituksenmukainen säästökohde.


Jos tuolle linjalle lähdetään, toinen arvotettava asia ovat sitten hyväksyttävät kävelymatkat asemille tai pysäkeille matalamman joukkoliikennekysynnän alueilta. On ihan eri tilanne jos lähdetään siitä, että hyväksyttävä kävelymatka on 870 metriä kuin että se on 500 metriä. Tuossa valinnassa vaikka yhdellä metro- tai pikaraitiolinjalla palveltava ala ainakin kaksinkertaistuu ja pikaratikan linjanopeutta voidaankin nostaa. 

Eikä noita kävelymatkoja toki tarvitse ehdottomina totuuksina ottaa. Jos liityntäkysyntää jollain alueella näyttää olevan paljon, toki kannattaa ajaa vuoroja ihan tiheästikin. Mutta jos jollain raidekäytävän palvelualueen reunalla liityntäkysyntä vaikuttaa aika olemattomalta, alue on valmiiksi autoistunut ja kuitenkin alue on pysäkiltä tai asemalta kävelyetäisyydellä joka merkittävälle osalle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä hammasta kiristellen kelpaa, eikö sitten liityntäbussi vaikka kerran tunnissa riitä niille mummoille, huonojalkaisille, jotka eivät jaksa kävellä raideliikenteen pysäkille. Noin siiis niin pitkään kunnes tulevaisuudessa, aikavälillä joka on käsitykseni mukaan jotain 12-40 vuoden väliltä, robottiauto tuo järkevän hintaiset lyhyet liityntämahdollisuudet joka ovelle. 

Tuo toki edellyttää arvovalintaa, että joitain joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien suosimia alueita palvellaan selvästi paremmin kuin toisia ja niille pyritään tarjoamaan hyvän joukkoliikennelaadun palvelu ja että hyväksytään se, että osalla alueista vaan joukkoliikenne ei niin hyvin palvele henkilöitä, jotka eivät viitsi tai jaksa kävellä vähän pidemmälle.

----------


## Paaplo

HKL:n johtokunta esittää kaupunginhallitukselle, että Koivusaaren metroasema rakennettaisiin valmiiksi jo nyt. 

Lisäksi Lilja Tamminen on julkaissut blogissansa mielenkiintoisen slideshown länsimetron kustannusten noususta. Tuosta esityksestä käy ilmi, että kaikki hankesuunnittelussa esitetyt kustannukset ovat joko ylittyneet tai alittuneet reilusti, joten alkuperäisissä arvioissa ei ole onnistuttu ollenkaan. Kertonee jotain kustannuslaskelman ylimalkaisuudesta.

Kustannukset

Molempien juttujen lähde: http://liljat.fi/2014/01/hklj-1-2014...imetron-hinta/

----------


## Kani

Länsiväylän uutisen alla on Antero Laukkasen varsin paljon sanova puheenvuoro:

"METRO ON ESPOON HISTORIAN SUURIN PUHALLUS
Meitä oli pieni joukko valtuutettuja, jotka pitäytyivät tiukasti tosiasioissa länsimetrosta päätettäessä. Länsimetron rakentamiselle ei oillut liikenteellisiä, taloudellisia eikä joukkoliikennettä parantavia perusteita. Mutta kuten niin usein Espoossa tapahtuu, on länsimetron rakentaminen päätetty jo etukäteen hyvin pienessä piirissä, jotka sitten vain runnoivat päätökset läpi eri poliittisissa elimissä. Metron vaikutuksista käyttötalouteen ei saatu laskelmia, ei myöskään rahoituksen kokonaiskustannuksista, jotka ulottuvat yli 50 vuoden päähän. 

Onneksi tuosta histtoriallisesta kokouksesta 2006 on videotallenne, josta voi nyt todeta, kuinka oikeassa me metron vastustajat olimme. Tai kuten silloinen kaupunkisuunnittelu päällikko Kari moilanen totesi: "Länsimetro ei tuo Espoon liikenteeseen mitään lisäarvoa. Espoon linja-autoverkko toimii hyvin ja se palvelee koko Espoota.". Nyt tämä hyvin palveleva linja-autoverkko pirstotaan ja aivan varmasti monen työmatka pitenee 18-25 minuuttia. Senhän saa selville jo yksinkertaisesti laskemalla jokaisen metropysäkin pysähdysajat yhteen. Siihen kun sitten lisätään siirtymisajat liityntälikenteestä metroon, niin yhtälö on karua todellisuutta. Metron koknaishinta tulee olemaan noin 1.070 miljardia euroa. Tässä ei ole asemien yhteydessä olevien liityntäliikenteen lisärakentamistarve vielä mukana. 

Metron ympäristönvaikutukset erityisesti maiseman osalta ovat peruuttamattomat. Puutarhamainen, pientalorakentamisesta kuuluisa Espoo on tuhoutumassa, kun persoonattomia sarjatuotantokerrostaloja syntyy tiheänä pakkorakentamisena jokaiseen mahdolliseen näkyvään maaplänttiin ja nykyisille parkkipaikoille. On aivan selvää, että autoilu Espoossa tulee lisääntymään, siitä hankala ja synkkä maanalainen metro pitää huolen. Länsimetro on Espoon suurin puhallus, jossa sekä järki että rahat katosivat."

http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/2...a-10-minuuttia

----------


## petteri

> Metron ympäristönvaikutukset erityisesti maiseman osalta ovat peruuttamattomat. Puutarhamainen, pientalorakentamisesta kuuluisa Espoo on tuhoutumassa, kun persoonattomia sarjatuotantokerrostaloja syntyy tiheänä pakkorakentamisena jokaiseen mahdolliseen näkyvään maaplänttiin ja nykyisille parkkipaikoille. On aivan selvää, että autoilu Espoossa tulee lisääntymään, siitä hankala ja synkkä maanalainen metro pitää huolen. Länsimetro on Espoon suurin puhallus, jossa sekä järki että rahat katosivat."


Varmaan uusien asukkaiden myötä myös autoilu lisääntyy, absoluuttisesti, kunnes teille ei ruuhkassa lisää autoja mahdu. Vaikka koko ajan tiet alkavat täyttyvät vauhdilla ja ruuhkat pahenevat, siksi tarvitaan metroa.

Metron ansiosta autoilu lisääntyy selvästi vähemmän kuin jos rakennettaisiin vaan Atlanta-tyylistä pientalomattoa pitkin metsiä eikä tiivistettäisi asutusta metroradan varteen. Metro on pitkäaikainen investointi kestävämpään kaupunkirakenteeseen, joka toteutuu parhaiten täydennysrakentamalla kerrostaloja nykyisiin talojen välisiin pusikkoihin ja parkkipaikkoihin sekä rakentamalla uudet toimistot metroasemien lähelle eikä ympäri peltoja.

Hienoa, että Espoossa on ollut järkeä panostaa kestävämpään kaupunkirakenteeseen ja parempaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Toki valmistuva Länsimetro Matinkylään on vähän torso, joten Kivenlahtea kohti on nyt syytä suunnata.

----------


## hylje

Ruuhkautuvilla teillä toimiva joukkoliikenne edellyttää omia kaistojaan ja matkustajamääriin sopivaa kalustokokoa.

Espoon joukkoliikennettä olisi voitu kehittää tekemällä siitä sujuvampaa, paremmin palvelevampaa ja halvempaa. Tämän sijaan tehtiin metro.

----------


## Minä vain

> Metron ansiosta autoilu lisääntyy selvästi vähemmän kuin jos rakennettaisiin vaan Atlanta-tyylistä pientalomattoa pitkin metsiä eikä tiivistettäisi asutusta metroradan varteen. Metro on pitkäaikainen investointi kestävämpään kaupunkirakenteeseen, joka toteutuu parhaiten täydennysrakentamalla kerrostaloja nykyisiin talojen välisiin pusikkoihin ja parkkipaikkoihin sekä rakentamalla uudet toimistot metroasemien lähelle eikä ympäri peltoja.


Mutta se ei ole metron ansiota vaan kaupunkirakenteen. Parempi joukkoliikenteen osuus saavutetaan kun tehdään sama tiivistäminen mutta ilman metroa, jolloin joukkoliikenne on parempaa. Tai voidaanhan se tiivistäminen tehdä metron kanssa, mutta suorat bussilinjat säilyttäen, jolloin mikä tahansa matka on nopeampi bussilla kuin metrolla, mutta niistä 25 prosentista jotka asuvat lähellä metroaseman osa siirtyy käyttämään metroa raidekertoimen takia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Parempi joukkoliikenteen osuus saavutetaan kun tehdään sama tiivistäminen mutta ilman metroa, jolloin joukkoliikenne on parempaa.


Tai sitten, kun tiivistetään niin paljon, että saadaan metrolle tarpeeksi käyttäjiä asemaa kohden. Parikymmentä tuhatta vuorokaudessa Matinkylässä ja Tapiolassa ja muilla kymmenisen tuhatta per asema olisi ihan jees. Vaan silloinhan Espoosta pitäisi tehdä... kaupunki?!  :Wink: 

Sori... Jollain tripillä taas varmaan, kun tällaisia haaveita elättelen.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta se ei ole metron ansiota vaan kaupunkirakenteen. Parempi joukkoliikenteen osuus saavutetaan kun tehdään sama tiivistäminen mutta ilman metroa, jolloin joukkoliikenne on parempaa.


Kyse on siitä, ettei metroa vastaavaa tiivistämistä vaan yleensä tapahdu ilman raskasraidetta. Jo nyt metron positiiviset vaikutukset Etelä-Espoon kaavoitukseen näkyvät selvästi eikä bussilinjalla oltaisi saatu aikaan samaa kehitystä.

On myös yleisesti tunnettu ilmiö, että raideliikenteellä saadaan joukkoliikenteelle korkeammat matkustajamäärät kuin bussiliikenteellä, joka puolella maailmaa, myös Espoon erityistalousalueella ja Helsingin seudun erityisolosuhteissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsiväylän uutisen alla on Antero Laukkasen varsin paljon sanova puheenvuoro:


Länsiväylä on muutenkin piristävän erilainen verrattuna HS:ään, joka aina vaan ja yhä edelleen tyytyy kritiikittä toistamaan virallista liturgiaa. Länäri oli jopa kysellyt espoolaisilta poliitikoilta vähän "miltä nyr tuntuu" -fiiliksiä siinä alkuviikon uutisessaan, jossa kerrottiin metron hinnan pompsahtaneen vihdoin sinne yli miljardiin, josta vuosia sitten puhuin. Hauskaa oli myös se sattuma, että metron kallistumista taivastelevan artikkelin vieressä oli uutinen, joka kertoi Espoon leikkaavan vammaisilta lapsilta kaikki erityistuet pois. Siinähän saattaa lukija alkaa ajatella, että asiat olisivat jotenkin yhteydessä toisiinsa.

Tosin HS:n rivit jostain syystä rakoilevat. Se uutisoi, miten pelastuslaitos on kyllästynyt tyhjiin syytöksiin siitä, että budjetin ylittyminen olisi sen vaatimusten syytä: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Pelastusla...a1390502548525 Lehti jopa myöntää Kokkisen suulla, että niistä pelastusasioista ei nyt vaan tiedetty mitään, kun hankesuunnitelma vietiin päätöksentekoon. 

Onkohan vain ajan kysymys, että päitä alkaa putoilla?

----------


## Minä vain

> On myös yleisesti tunnettu ilmiö, että raideliikenteellä saadaan joukkoliikenteelle korkeammat matkustajamäärät kuin bussiliikenteellä, joka puolella maailmaa, myös Espoon erityistalousalueella ja Helsingin seudun erityisolosuhteissa.


Niin, niiden ihmisten osalta jotka asuvat tahi työskentelevät tietyissä pienissä pisteissä Espoossa, kaikilla muilla joukkoliikenne heikkenee sen lisäksi että merinäköalat poistuvat. Asiaa pahentaa vielä metron sosialistista realismia edustava tyyli etenkin itse kaluston mutta myös kantakaupungin tunneliasemien osalta, tosin Neuvostoliitossa kai metroasemat sisälsivät enemmän hienoa taidetta kuin Helsingissä.

Lisäksi niiden matkoja, jotka asuvat näissä pienissä pisteissä lähellä metroasemia hyötyen oikeasti metroasta, subventoidaan raskaasti. Jos ei olisi yhteistariffia vaan olisi suorat bussilinjat, joihin olisi tasan 50 /kk subventoitu kk-lippu, ja metroon olisi oma vaikka 60 /kk subventoitu kk-lippu, jolla maksatettaisiin myös rakentamiseen otettujen lainojen lyhennykset, lainoja ei kyettäisi lyhentämään ja liikennöintikustannuksia kattamaan, olipa lippujen hinnoittelu mikä tahansa. (Metron lippua subventoidaan oletuksena hieman enemmän yhteiskuntataloudellisen hyödyn vuoksi.)

Itä-Helsingissä tilanne on toisenlainen, sillä Pitkältä sillalta ei ala moottoritietä, enemmistö matkustajista kävelee metrolle ja metro kulkee maan alla vain kantakaupungissa, toisaalta osa metroasemista on pahoin ränsistyneitä.

Sellaiset matkat, jotka ovat Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välisiä ja joita metro nopeuttaa, taas ovat niin marginaalinen ilmiö, että halvempaa olisi ollut tarjota tälle välille ilmainen Kutsuplus-kyyti määriteltyjen pisteiden välille.

----------


## hmikko

> Onkohan vain ajan kysymys, että päitä alkaa putoilla?


Näkis vaan ja kuulis surinaa. Jos yksittäisiä virkamiesjohtajia pidettäisiin asemansa puolesta vastuullisina yksikköjensä budjettien pettämisestä, riippumatta siitä kuka käytännössä on sössinyt tai johtanut harhaan, niin potkujenhan olisi pitänyt tulla ajat sitten. Tämmöistä vastuuta toiminnasta ei ole, ja kun ei ole, niin kaikki voivat osoitella jotakuta muuta, tai huonoa selvityspaperia, tai taloussuhdanteita tai jotain.

----------


## iiko

> Sellaiset matkat, jotka ovat Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välisiä ja joita metro nopeuttaa, taas ovat niin marginaalinen ilmiö, että halvempaa olisi ollut tarjota tälle välille ilmainen Kutsuplus-kyyti määriteltyjen pisteiden välille.


Uskallan olla eri mieltä. Tässä vaiheessa, kun Espoon metro ei ole liikkununut metriäkään, on helppo ruikuttaa omien näkemystensä mukaisesti. Itse väitän, että jos liityntäliikenteen suunnittelu ja toteutus onnistuu, metro tulee olemaan Espoossa sellainen menestys, että seuraava itku tulee liian lyhyiden asemien tekemisestä. On toki totta, että kustannusarvio petti jälleen kerran, tulee väistämättä mieleen se, että nuo kustannukset vedetään alakanttiin ihan sen takia, että saataisiin projekti liikkeelle. Onko se oikein vai väärin, se on eri juttu. Mutta jos  se on ainoa tapa saada jotain uutta aikaan, siis sellaista, josta on pitkällä aikavälillä hyötyäkin, se voi olla ihan perusteltua.

Tämä vaihdottomuuden katoaminen minua kovasti ihmetyttää monissa kommenteissa. En oikein usko, että kaikki Länärin vaikutusalueella asuvat käyvät töissä Kampin bussiterminaalin välittömässä läheisyydessä. Kyllä minusta tuolla sekä Ruohiksessa aika iso osa bussien matkustajavirrasta suuntaa yhteen paikkaan: metroon.

----------


## petteri

Minusta nyt kannattaisi alkaa jo suunnitella metron laajentamista Kivenlahden jatkeen jälkeen. Toinen metrohaara voisi kulkea esimerkiksi Tapiolasta Koivu-Mankkaan, Pohjois-Olarin/Suurpellon, ison pusikon kautta Espoon keskukseen tai Kauklahteen. Tuon reitin varrelta löytyy valtavasti rakennuspotentiaalia, kun Espoon keskuspuisto niminen iso pusikko ja muitakin pusikoita kaavoitetaan pääosin rakennuskäyttöön. Toki pieniä puistoalueita tarvitaan, muttei kaupungin sisällä valtavaa metsää tarvitse olla.

----------


## hylje

Mitäs jos loputtoman metrotunnelin sijaan tehtäisiin jotain josta saa välittömän aikavälin hyötyjä? Esimerkiksi parannetaan nykyistä joukkoliikennettä. Tai vaikka kaavoitetaan ja rakennetaan ihmislähtöisesti, ei liikennelähtöisesti. 

Lähes mitä tahansa voi perustella kaukaisen tulevaisuuden teoreettisilla hyödyillä. Mutta sitten kun hyödyt ovat viimein vuosikymmenien jälkeen mitattavissa, ei ole enää mitään tehtävissä. Pitää vain elää tulosten kanssa, olivat ne hyviä tai huonoja. Suunta oli valittu jo vuosikymmeniä sitten olemattomilla tiedoilla, eikä sitä ole mahdollista korjata. Ei voida kerätä helppoja lisähyötyjä, ei voida leikata tappioita.

Mutta jos perustellaan asioita välittömien hyötyjen kautta, voidaan katsoa toimiiko se kuten väitettiin heti. Jos väitteille on katetta, tehdään sitä enemmän ja isommalla rahalla. Jos ei, tehdään jotain muuta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitäs jos loputtoman metrotunnelin sijaan tehtäisiin jotain josta saa välittömän aikavälin hyötyjä? Esimerkiksi parannetaan nykyistä joukkoliikennettä.


Miksi ihmeessä? Eihän se kiinnosta ketään. Ei rakennusliikkeitä, ei tunneliurakoitsijoita eikä siten päättäjiäkään.

Yhdessä asiassa voimme sentään nostaa hattua espoolaispäättäjille: he ovat totuudenmukaisesti kertoneet, ettei metrohankkeella ole mitään tekemistä joukkoliikenteen parantamisen kanssa. Sen tarkoitusperät ovat aivan muualla. Joku yksittäinen valtuutettu saattaa tietysti yhä vielä kuvitella muuta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitäs jos loputtoman metrotunnelin sijaan tehtäisiin jotain josta saa välittömän aikavälin hyötyjä? Esimerkiksi parannetaan nykyistä joukkoliikennettä. Tai vaikka kaavoitetaan ja rakennetaan ihmislähtöisesti, ei liikennelähtöisesti.


Jos tarkoitit Espoota niin voin sanoa muutaman vuosikymmenen kokemuksella että siellä on nyt niin hyvä joukkoliikenne kuin mitä sinne ikinä saa, ilman metroa ja tehorakentamista. Bussit ovat parasta ja nykyaikaisinta mallia mitä ikinä saa ja ne kulkee joka suuntaan ainakin isompien lähiöiden välissä ja junakin kulkee rantaradalla. Silti joukkoliikenteen osuus matkoista on alempi kuin Helsingissä, myös jos vertaa lähiö-Helsinkiin eikä koko Helsinkiin. 

Espoossa on kaavoitettu ja rakennettu myös paljon "ihmisläheisemmin" kuin Helsingissä, luontoa on säästetty enemmän ja varmistettu että sekä kunnallisia että kaupallisia palveluja on riittävästi jokaisen ulottuvilla, varsinkin jos liikkuu autolla, koska eihän kenenkään Espoosa tarvitse käyttää julkisia kulkuneuvoja. 

Jatkoa:

Lisäksi Espoo on niin ihmisläheinen että asuntojen hinnoissakin on enemmän valinnanvaraa kuin tympäisevissä sosialismille haisevissa Helsingissä ja Vantaalla. Uskokaa tai älkää: Espoossa löytyvät pk-seudun sekä kalleimmat että halvimmat asunnot. Ja ne kalleimmat ovat mahdollisimman kaukana raideliikenneyhteyksistä ja ne halvimmat ovat mahdollisimman lähellä. Mutta tietenkin ne parhaimat työpaikatkin löytyvät mahdollisimma lyhyen automatkan päässä kalleimista asunnoista ja mahdollisimman kaukana raideliikenneyhteyksistä,  koska täytyyhän niille jotka ajavat eniten kuluttavilla autoilla taata mahdollisuus osalistua ympäristön suojeluun, ja varmistaa että ne surkimukset jotka ajavat huonoimmilla autoila tai eivät aja autoilla ollenkaan, eivät vie autoveroa, bensaveroa ja aivan tähtitieteellistä tulo- ja pääomaveroa maksavilta kunnon Espoolaisilta työpaikkoja nenän edestä. Mutta se metro, se metro, se pilaa kaiken ......

t. Rainer

----------


## Markku K

> Jos tarkoitit Espoota niin voin sanoa muutaman vuosikymmenen kokemuksella että siellä on nyt *niin hyvä joukkoliikenne kuin mitä sinne ikinä saa, ilman metroa* ja tehorakentamista.


Miten ympäristönäkökohdat.. hiilidioksidigrammaa pär matkustaja?  :Rolling Eyes: 
Tunnustan toki, että että en ole ympäristöinsinööri, enkä tiedä asiasta enempää kuin Anteron vasen varvas.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitäs jos loputtoman metrotunnelin sijaan tehtäisiin jotain josta saa välittömän aikavälin hyötyjä?


Enpä malta olla ihan vain kiusallani heittämättä tähän, että niinpä. Ei ole myöhäistä vieläkään saada vähemmällä rahalla parempi palvelu.

Matinkylän metrosta on nyt saatu valmiiksi louhinnat. En ole nähnyt niiden toteutunutta hintaa. Mutta kun metromiehet ovat myöntäneet, että Länsimetro Oy:n osuus metrourakasta tulee maksamaan miljardin, niin aiemmin julkaistujen tietojen perusteella louhintaan on mennyt 320 M. Eli edessä olevista metron kustannuksista on jäljellä 680 M + Espoossa tehtävät katujärjestelyt. Jostain muistan arvion, että ne ovat ainakin 100 M luokkaa.

Eli nyt on vielä käytettävissä 780 M. Kysymys: Mitä sillä kannattaa tehdä?

Vuonna 2008 laskettiin Kivenlahden metron palvelualueen kattavan ratikkajärjestelmän maksavan 517 M. Tuolloin metromiehet laskivat Matinkylän metron maksavan 714 M ja nyt sanovat, että 976 M. Jos Tramwestin hinta olisi noussut samassa suhteessa, se olisi nyt 707 M.

Joukkoliikennematkojensa pitenemisestä suivaantuineiden espoolaisten kannattaisi siis nyt vaatia, että jätetään tunneli Espoon seikkailu- ja matkailukohteeksi ja tehdään Saunalahteen ulottuva ratikka. Se tulee jopa halvemmaksi kuin tehdä metro valmiiksi louhittuun tunneliin. Ja ulottuu siis pidemmälle kuin Kivenlahden metrojatke, toinen miljardi, sekä kattaa laajemman alueen, eli myös Länsiväylän pohjoispuolen. Ulottuu siis Olariin, Suurpeltoon ja Leppävaaraan. Näillehän ei metrohintaa olekaan, mutta hatusta voi arvata, että olisi kolmas miljardi.

Jos tämä ei käy, niin Espoolla on kuitenkin varaa rakentaa Tramwest ilman valtion tukea sillä rahalla, joka sillä on plakkarissa Kivenlahden metroa varten. Tramwest kun syntyy Espoon omalla Kivenlahden metron maksuosuudella. Päätöksen voi tehdä heti, ei tarvitse odottaa hallituksen kehysriiheen maaliskuulle.

Antero

PS: Espoo voisi kaapata Vantaalta hiihdon SM- ja MM-kisat. 14 km:n ikijäinen hiihtoputki, jossa kisat voi pitää vaikka juhannuksena! 7 upeaa hallia, joissa voi puhaltaa lumitykillä lunta. Akkubusseilla voi ajaa yleisön sisään luolaan valmiita ajotunneleita pitkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vuonna 2008 laskettiin Kivenlahden metron palvelualueen kattavan ratikkajärjestelmän maksavan 517 M. Tuolloin metromiehet laskivat Matinkylän metron maksavan 714 M ja nyt sanovat, että 976 M. Jos Tramwestin hinta olisi noussut samassa suhteessa, se olisi nyt 707 M.
> 
> Joukkoliikennematkojensa pitenemisestä suivaantuineiden espoolaisten kannattaisi siis nyt vaatia, että jätetään tunneli Espoon seikkailu- ja matkailukohteeksi ja tehdään Saunalahteen ulottuva ratikka. Se tulee jopa halvemmaksi kuin tehdä metro valmiiksi louhittuun tunneliin. Ja ulottuu siis pidemmälle kuin Kivenlahden metrojatke, toinen miljardi, sekä kattaa laajemman alueen, eli myös Länsiväylän pohjoispuolen. Ulottuu siis Olariin, Suurpeltoon ja Leppävaaraan. Näillehän ei metrohintaa olekaan, mutta hatusta voi arvata, että olisi kolmas miljardi.


Mulle olisi OK jos metrotunneliin laitetaan metrojunan sijaan raitiovaunu kulkemaan ja nousemaan maan pinnalle Matinkylän jälkeen, mutta noi sun muut ehdotukset ovat suoraan kuin Ilkka Hakalehdolta, Georg C Ehrnrootilta tai Liisa Kulhialta lainattuja letkautuksia yli 30 vuoden takaa, mutta jatketaan huumorilinjalla sitten ...

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Eli nyt on vielä käytettävissä 780 M. Kysymys: Mitä sillä kannattaa tehdä?


Ymmärrän, että ehdotus ei ollut ihan vakavinta mahdollista laatua, mutta noin käytännössä nuo rahat eivät taida olla enää käytettävissä. Kokkinen sanoi Hesarille, että Helsingin osuudelta Länsimetroa 90 prosenttia kaikista urakoista on jo sovittu, mistä näin sivullinen voisi kuvitella, että sopimuksia ei voi purkaa ilman kustannuksia. Kunnallisdemokratiassa paniikkijarrutuskin taitaa olla sen verran hidas, että metrourakoita ehditään sopia sinä aikana monta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärrän, että ehdotus ei ollut ihan vakavinta mahdollista laatua, mutta noin käytännössä nuo rahat eivät taida olla enää käytettävissä. Kokkinen sanoi Hesarille, että Helsingin osuudelta Länsimetroa 90 prosenttia kaikista urakoista on jo sovittu, mistä näin sivullinen voisi kuvitella, että sopimuksia ei voi purkaa ilman kustannuksia.


Onhan vaunutkin tilattu ja niitä varten varikko rakenteilla jne. Mutta toisaalta, laskettavissa on sekin, mitä sopimusten purku maksaa. Ei ne ole vallan mahdottomia summia siinä vaiheessa, jossa urakoitsija ei ole itse alkanut käyttää vielä rahaa työn toteuttamiseen. Ja maksuerät muutenkin menevät edistymisen tahdissa. Eli oikeasti kun on tahtoa, tapahtuu vaikka ihmeitä. Mutta en todellakaan oleta sellaisia tapahtuvaksi näissä ympyröissä.

Relevantimpaahan on vakavissaan pohtia sitä, mitä tehdään Matinkylän metron jälkeen. Jopa metron itsensä kanssa voisi harrastaa kustannussuunnittelua sen sijaan, että pidetään kiinni kalleimmasta mahdollisesta tavasta tehdä sivukiskovirrotteista paikallisjunaa.

Nykyisellä miljardin budjetilla on sellainen tilanne, että sillä hinnalla kattaa koko Etelä-Espoon ihan minkälaisella hyvänsä muulla joukoliikennepalvelulla, joka on parempi ja halvempi. Ja vaihtoehtojen pohdintaan on yllin kyllin aikaakin. Sillä kaikki merkit viittaavat siihen, ettei työmaa Matinkylästä eteenpäin käynnisty useaan vuoteen.

Antero

----------


## Minä vain

Psykologiassa tunnetaan myös ilmiö, jossa hankkeesta, johon on investointu mittava määrä rahaa tai työtä, on vaikeaa vetäytyä takaisin, ja myöntää, että raha tai työ on heitetty Kankkulan kaivoon. Sen sijaan hanke pyritään viemään läpi väkisin, vaikka se tulee kalliimaksi tai vaatii enemmän työtä.

Vähän samanlainen syy saattaa olla taustalla siinä, että Herttoniemeen ei vedetä raitiotietä, jolla voitaisiin korvata bussiralli sinne (58, 59 ja tulevaisuudessa myös 50): tällöinhän paljastuisi että metro oli turha.´Myös siinä tilanteessa kun hukkaputki joskus vuonna 2018 alkaa kulkea, raitioteiden vetäminen Etelä-Esposeen on psykologisesti liian hankalaa, vaikka se säästäisi rahaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Relevantimpaahan on vakavissaan pohtia sitä, mitä tehdään Matinkylän metron jälkeen.





> Psykologiassa tunnetaan myös ilmiö, jossa hankkeesta, johon on investointu mittava määrä rahaa tai työtä, on vaikeaa vetäytyä takaisin, ja myöntää, että raha tai työ on heitetty Kankkulan kaivoon. Sen sijaan hanke pyritään viemään läpi väkisin, vaikka se tulee kalliimaksi tai vaatii enemmän työtä.


Espoo on jo aloittanut Finnoon "metrokeskuksen" suunnnittelemisen ja Finnoon alueen katujen rakentamisen. Mitään valmista kaavaa ei tietysti vielä ole, mutta suunnittelussa ei kaiketi ole ainakaan julkisten tietojen mukaan mitään metrotonta vaihtoehtoa. Asukkaita piti tuleman 20 000 tjsp., eli maakuntakaavan hengen mukaan semmoista määrää ei kai saakaan kaavoittaa ilman raideyhteyttä (vrt. Hista).

Mitenköhän metron hintalapun lisäksi yleinen tiivistämis- ja urbanisoitumiskehitys mahtaa vaikuttaa noihin suunnitelmiin... Vähän vaikea kuvitella, että päättäjille ja kansalle pystyttäisiin myymään Suurpelto merinäköaloilla -hanke, jossa tietokonerendereissä on metro ja palveluita, mutta tosielämässä tulee bussilinja jos tulee ja muutaman vuoden päästä jostain siirretty parakki-Siwa.

----------


## Kani

> Lisäksi Espoo on niin ihmisläheinen että asuntojen hinnoissakin on enemmän valinnanvaraa kuin tympäisevissä sosialismille haisevissa Helsingissä ja Vantaalla. Uskokaa tai älkää: Espoossa löytyvät pk-seudun sekä kalleimmat että halvimmat asunnot. Ja ne kalleimmat ovat mahdollisimman kaukana raideliikenneyhteyksistä ja ne halvimmat ovat mahdollisimman lähellä. Mutta tietenkin ne parhaimat työpaikatkin löytyvät mahdollisimma lyhyen automatkan päässä kalleimista asunnoista ja mahdollisimman kaukana raideliikenneyhteyksistä,  koska täytyyhän niille jotka ajavat eniten kuluttavilla autoilla taata mahdollisuus osalistua ympäristön suojeluun, ja varmistaa että ne surkimukset jotka ajavat huonoimmilla autoila tai eivät aja autoilla ollenkaan, eivät vie autoveroa, bensaveroa ja aivan tähtitieteellistä tulo- ja pääomaveroa maksavilta kunnon Espoolaisilta työpaikkoja nenän edestä. Mutta se metro, se metro, se pilaa kaiken ......


Sanoisin, että tuollainen Espoo-virnuilu on ns. kulunutta läppää, passé tai sitten so last season. Ymmärrän kylläkin, mistä se kumpuaa, koska harrastin samaa siihen aikaan kun vielä kannatin Länsimetron rakentamista vailla kritiikkiä ja uskomatta mitään faktoja.

----------


## Hape

Kävin päättyvällä viikolla tutustumassa länsimetron liityntäliikennesuunnitelmaan. 

Lauttasaaressa ei ollut mitään yllättävää, hyvät liityntälinjat ja lisäksi suora bussi Bulevardin kautta Erottajalle.

Espooseen tulee nykisten Länsiväylän linjojen tilalle kattava liityntälinjasto. Sen piiriin taitaa kattaa kaikki nyt liikennöidyt pysäkit, osittain tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. 
Suunnitelmassa esiteltiin myös 500-sarjan poikittaislinjoja, ulottuvat Rantaradan vaikutuspiiristä, jopa sen pohjoispuolelta metrolle. Koen tämän parannuksena  nykysiin Espoon sisäisiin linjoihin.

Tilaisuudessa sai yleisö esittää kommentteja ja parannusehdotuksia. Niitä tuli, ja toivottavasti osa vaikuttaa suunnitteluun. Paikalla Lauttasaaren kirjatosa oli myös vannoutuneita metron vastustajia...

Liikenteen alkuun lienee vajaat kaksi vuotta aikaa, toivon liityntälinjaston hioutuvan asiaksystävälliseen muotoon.

----------


## ViviP

Minua askarruttaa edelleen lyhytmetron kapasiteetin riittävyys. En usko hetkeäkään, että automaattiajo on kunnossa kun metro alkaa kulkea, josko sen jälkeenkään. Saadaan kunnon Japani-efekti, voisikohan asemaemänitä ja isäntiä käyttää sullojina.  :Tongue: 

Espoolaisia on huijattu pahemman kerran, jos edessä on jokakertainen junanvaihto Ruoholahdessa, eikä sitä voida myydä matkustajille millään keinolla. Muutenkin on opettelemista vaihdollisiin matkoihin, ja matkustamisesta tulee tosi levotonta, jos metromatkankin aikana täytyy hypellä ja taistella taas uusi sija, kamoineen kaikkineen mitä matkalla on mukana. Voi hyvää päivää sentään. :Mad: 

Mitä tulee liityntälinjastoon, niin alun säikähdyksen jälkeen haitta ei ole aivan niin suuri kuin aluksi näytti. Muutama vakiomatka muuttuu mahdottomaksi julkisilla, mutta niitä ei ole vuodessa kuin joitain kertoja. Osa hankaloituu mutta onnistuu. Yleisin matka eli matka Stadiin muuttuu minulle Tapiolan keskusalueen pohjoiskolkan asukkina tiheämmäksi, joskin vaihdolliseksi. Aika ei lyhene, mutta tihentyminen korvaa sen.  Suuremman haitan tulee aiheuttamaan uusi Otaniemen kautta kulkeva raidejokerilinjaus, sitten kun se joskus ehkä oikeasti kulkee.

----------


## aki

HS:n mukaan nyt on varmistunut että Länsimetron liikennöinti päästään aloittamaan AIKAISINTAAN Elokuussa 2016. Olavi Loukon mukaan syy on selvä, siemensin ongelmat automaatioprojektissa joka ei ole edennyt aikataulussa. HKL:n Lahdenrannan mukaan on mahdollista että Länsimetron hintakin saattaa vielä nousta kun aikataulu venyy.

Varmaan sen Kivenlahden jatkon 200 M "säästö" saadaan vielä hukattua tähän ensimmäisen vaiheen pohjattomaan budjettiin :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> HS:n mukaan nyt on varmistunut että Länsimetron liikennöinti päästään aloittamaan AIKAISINTAAN Elokuussa 2016.


Mahtaakohan joku vielä uskoa noita Sanomatalon satusetiä?

Suomen itsenäisyyden satavuotisjuhlametro?  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS:n mukaan nyt on varmistunut että Länsimetron liikennöinti päästään aloittamaan AIKAISINTAAN Elokuussa 2016.


Vuonna 2016 uusin 100-sarja juna on 32- ja vanhin 36-vuotias. Junat peruskorjattiin vuosina 20042009. Peruskorjauksen tarkoitus oli, että junilla on sen jälkeen 15 vuotta käyttöaikaa. Toisin sanoen tavoite-elinikä on 40 vuotta. Automaattiajon kustannusta junaa kohden ei liene kerrottu julkisuuteen missään. Ja rehellisesti sanoen, ei sitä taida tietääkään vielä kukaan. Ainoa julkinen arvio taitaa olla ranskalaisen konsultin lausuma noin vuosi sitten MTV3:n uutisissa. Muistelen, että hän arveli kustannukseksi noin 0,3 M/juna.

HKL tilasi CAF:ilta uusia 4-vaunuisia junia 130 M:n kaupalla 20 kappaletta. Vaunua kohden hinta on siten 1,625 M. Jos niiden ajatellaan kestävän 35 vuotta, siitä tulee 46.000 /vuosi. Jos 100-sarjan junien automatisointi tehdään hintaan 0,3 M/vaunupari ja oletetaan optimistisesti, että joka junalla ajettaisiin automaattina 5 vuotta, niin siitä tulee 30.000 /vaunu/vuosi. Eli onkohan tässä touhussa mitään järkeä nyt, kun koko ruljanssi on vuosikausia myöhässä? Eikä vielä edes ole varma, että 100-sarjasta tulee toimiva kuljettajaton juna. Ja 200-sarjan kanssa tilanne on täysin avoin.

Entäpä jos päädytäänkin siihen, että vanhoja junia ei muuteta ollenkaan miksikään. Kun ei se oikein näytä onnistuvan, eikä kannattavan. Vanhat junat toimivat nyt uudistetuilla ratalaitteilla, eikä nykyradalla ole mitään tarvetta muuttaa liikennöintikäytäntöä. Mutta 6-vaunuisin junin ei Espooseen voi mennä. Sen sijaan uudet CAF-junat toimivat ainakin oletettavasti myös Espoossa. Mutta liian lyhyinä soveltuvat huonosti nykyradan liikenteeseen.

Eli tässä tulevaisuuden kuva:

Espoon metro ajaa 4-vaunuisilla kuljettajattomilla junilla Ruoholahteen tai Kamppiin. Kumpaan nyt junamäärä hyvin riittää ja mihin kannattaa ja on mahdollista helpoiten järjestää vaihto. Kamppi olisi tietenkin palvelun kannalta fiksumpi, mutta liikenteen hoidon kannalta taitaa olla hankalampi.

Itärataa ajetaan vanhoilla junilla ja kuljettajilla, kunnes junat poistetaan. Sitten katsotaan, mitä hankitaan tilalle. Rehellinen laskelma osoittanee, ettei kuljettajattomuus kannata. Sillä toinen hankaluus, vanhojen asemien laituriovetkin voidaan jättää pois niin pitkäksi aikaa kun ajetaan kuljettajilla.

Antero

PS: Espoon metron automatisointia on perusteltu sillä, että on pakko kun sinne tulee laituriovet. Bogotássa on bussipysäkeillä laituriovet. Bussit eivät ole automaattibusseja, vaan niitä ajaa kuljettaja.

----------


## Minä vain

Kun kuitenkin 24 vaunua lukuunottamatta kaikki metrojunat ovat 1980-luvun alusta, mistä syystä ei voida laittaa koko kalustoa uusiksi saman tien? Samalla voitaisiin tilata yhtä modernit junat kuin Artic tai Sm5.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun kuitenkin 24 vaunua lukuunottamatta kaikki metrojunat ovat 1980-luvun alusta, mistä syystä ei voida laittaa koko kalustoa uusiksi saman tien? Samalla voitaisiin tilata yhtä modernit junat kuin Artic tai Sm5.


Tämä tuleekin välttämättä mieleen. M100- ja M300-junat ovat yhteensä 158 vaunua (laskin tästä muoseojunan 101106 pois), 24 vaunua alkaa olla marginaalitavaraa. Kun M100-sarja on romutusvaiheessa, M200-junat ovat suunnilleen käyttöikänsä puolivälissä. Eli eittämttä tulee mieleen, että tässä pohjustetaan sellaista noin 20 M:n vahinkoa M200-junien ennenaikaisesta poistamisesta.

Tosin silloin voi laskea, kuinka perusteellisesti M200-junia kannattaa uudistaa, jotta ne saataisiin toimimaan kuljettajattomina. Kysymyshän on vain siitä, miten paljon junan hallintalaitteita ja jarruja suostutaan uusimaan. Ilman näitä laitteitahan junat ovat samanlainen runko kuin uudetkin junat ennen instrumenttiasennuksia. Teknisesti niiden instrumentointi on tietenkin korvattavissa kokonaan. Nythän automatisointivaikeuksissa on kysymys vain rahasta, jonka vuoksi uusittavaa pitäisi olla mahdollisimman vähän.

Tällaiset uudistavat peruskorjaukset, jossa vanhentunutta tekniikkaa korvataan uudella, eivät ole mitenkään harvinaisia muualla kuin Suomessa. Olisiko niin, että Nr-sarjan raitiovaunujen välipalat ovat ainoa tällainen perusteellinen uudistamisprojekti. Menneisyydessähän on raitiovaunuja uudistettu peruskorjauksissa kohtalaisen laajasti. Myös rautatiellä on uudistuksia suunniteltu muutamaan koeyksilöön asti (Dr12/Dr15, siniset matkustajavaunut, Dm10), mutten muista, että muuta olisi toteutettu kuin puukoristen pikajunavaunujen muutos lähiliikenteen vaunuiksi ennen Eil-vaunuja.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Eli eittämttä tulee mieleen, että tässä pohjustetaan sellaista noin 20 M:n vahinkoa M200-junien ennenaikaisesta poistamisesta.


Eiks ne mahtaisi mennä kaupaksi jonnekin idän suuntaan? Tappiota voi tietysti silti tulla tuo 20 M verrattuna junien käyttämiseen loppuun Helsingissä.

----------


## vristo

> Eiks ne mahtaisi mennä kaupaksi jonnekin idän suuntaan?


Voisi olla hankalaa kun yhtä leveitä metrojunia (3,2 metriä) kuin Helsingin metrossa on, ei ole oikein missään muualla.

----------


## santeri82

Yleisradio uutisoi, että lähes puolet HKL:n johtokunnan jäsenistä pelkää metroliikenteen pääsevän käyntiin vasta vuoden 2017 puolella. Linkki uutiseen tässä.

----------


## 339-DF

Voiskohan muotoilla niin, että lähes puolet uskaltaa tässä vaiheessa kertoa rehellisesti, mihin uskoo  :Wink: 

Pitäisi varmaan luoda nyt uusi jlf-äänestys siitä, minä vuonna liikenne Matinkylään alkaa. Huvittavaa on, että edellisen äänestyksen nopein vaihtoehto oli 2011, mikä oli Loukon ennuste vuonna 2006.

----------


## 339-DF

Uudenmaan uutisissa http://areena.yle.fi/tv/2196880?start=19s toimitus veikkaa aloitusvuodeksi 2018 ja HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen Kari Kälviä 2020.

----------


## petteri

> Uudenmaan uutisissa http://areena.yle.fi/tv/2196880?start=19s toimitus veikkaa aloitusvuodeksi 2018 ja HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen Kari Kälviä 2020.


Tämä on todella säälittävää, 1900-luvun alun Pariisissa metrolinjat valmistuivat parissa vuodessa ensimmäisestä lapionpistosta, toinen toisensa perään eikä paljon pidempään mene nykyajan Kiinassakaan. Miten ihmeessä Suomessa lyhyen metropätkän rakentamiseen voi mennä yli vuosikymmen?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Miten ihmeessä Suomessa lyhyen metropätkän rakentamiseen voi mennä yli vuosikymmen?


Ne ovat tietenkin nämä tunnetut Helsinskin ns. "erikoisolosuhteet".

----------


## aki

> Ne ovat tietenkin nämä tunnetut Helsinskin ns. "erikoisolosuhteet".


Ilmeisesti nämä Helsinkiläiset "erikoisolosuhteet" leviävät jo Espoon puolellekin :Smile:

----------


## Kani

> Tämä on todella säälittävää, 1900-luvun alun Pariisissa metrolinjat valmistuivat parissa vuodessa ensimmäisestä lapionpistosta, toinen toisensa perään eikä paljon pidempään mene nykyajan Kiinassakaan. Miten ihmeessä Suomessa lyhyen metropätkän rakentamiseen voi mennä yli vuosikymmen?


Jotenkin tragikoomista, että juuri sinä kyselet tällaista.

----------


## hylje

Se on se polittinen realismi. Huonokin ratkaisu, kuten vuosikymmenen myöhästyvä tunneliprojekti, on parempi kuin hyvä projekti jonka pojat torppaavat takahuoneessa. Koska pojat torppaavat kaikki muut mahdolliset vaihtoehdot. Sitä on poliittinen realismi.

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä on todella säälittävää, 1900-luvun alun Pariisissa metrolinjat valmistuivat parissa vuodessa ensimmäisestä lapionpistosta, toinen toisensa perään eikä paljon pidempään mene nykyajan Kiinassakaan. Miten ihmeessä Suomessa lyhyen metropätkän rakentamiseen voi mennä yli vuosikymmen?


Olet liian fiksu kysymään tällaista, ellet sitten siksi, että muutkin ajattelisivat asiaa. Toisaalta en usko, että ainakaan jlf:lla metropuuhastelijoiden epäpätevyys on mikään salaisuus. Tästä samaisesta ketjusta löytyy kaiken tunneli/pintarata -vänkäyksen seasta kerrottuna mitä on suunniteltu ja tilattu väärin, tarjottu ja luvattu väärin. Jonkun mielestä viestit ovat ehkä olleet onnekkaita arvauksia, mutta jostain syystä niissä esitetyt skenaariot ovat silti toteutuneet niin kattavasti, että kannattaisi ehkä lotota tai ainakin ryhtyä joukkoliikennekonsultiksi.

Suomalainen erikoispiirre pahasti epäonnistuneessa projektissa on, että kukaan ei kanna vastuuta työpaikallaan. Vrt. Ruotsi, jossa ministereitä eroaa maksamattomien tv-lupien vuoksi. Mediaa ei Hbl.ää lukuunottamatta kiinnosta selvitellä asiaa, mutta koska täkäläiset luottamusmiehet eivät ilmeisesti osaa toista kotimaista, Kokkinen ja Lahdenranta voivat kysyttäessä vastata Siemens - mikä tietysti on osatotuus. Ja kun riidat ratkotaan lopulta yksityisessä välimiesoikeudessa, eikä likapyykinpesu ole julkista, vähän veikkaan, että tuo osatotuus on se, millä virallinen historia kirjoitetaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on todella säälittävää, 1900-luvun alun Pariisissa metrolinjat valmistuivat parissa vuodessa ensimmäisestä lapionpistosta, toinen toisensa perään eikä paljon pidempään mene nykyajan Kiinassakaan. Miten ihmeessä Suomessa lyhyen metropätkän rakentamiseen voi mennä yli vuosikymmen?


No, Helsinki ei tietenkään ole Pariisi sata vuotta sitten eikä tämän päivän Kiina. Yhteiskuntajärjestys on vähän erilainen.

Mutta pohjimmiltaan tämä kaikki johtunee siitä, ettei länsimetro ole joukkoliikennehanke eikä se joukkoliikennepuoli, eli junat ja liikennöinti, kiinnosta ketään. Kuten olemme nähneet, sellaista asiantuntemusta ei myöskään ole. Loukohan on sanonut julkisuudessa, että hän ymmärtää ja tietää metrorakentamisesta enemmän kuin kukaan muu koko Suomessa. Hyvä esimerkki siitä, ettei paras ole välttämättä hyvä tai edes lähelläkään sitä.

Tärkeää on porata kalliota ja saada siitä paljon rahaa. Se on toteutunut täysin suunnitelmien mukaisesti. Muusta ei ole niin väliä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Metron suosion kasvu näyttää siis jatkuvan, seuraavaksi saammekin jännittää meneekö 100 miljoonan vuosittaisen matkustajan raja rikki pian Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeen vai pitääkö tuon rajan ylitystä varten odottaa Kivenlahden jatkeen valmistumista ja Länsiväylän käytävän lisärakentamista.


Entä mikä olisi metron suosio jos siihen ei pakotettaisi Etelä-Espooseen matkustavia?

----------


## 339-DF

Hufvudstadsbladet kertoo tänään, miten espoolaiset ovat tyytymättömiä liityntäbussijärjestelyihin ja miten erityisesti lauttasaarelaiset tahtovat matkustaa bussilla, ei metrolla. Poikkeuksena lehti kertoo piskuisesta Hyljelahdesta, josta on tullut positiivista palautetta bussijärjestelyistä.

----------


## vristo

> ...ja miten erityisesti lauttasaarelaiset tahtovat matkustaa bussilla, ei metrolla.


Siitä vaan sitten, onhan se edelleenkin mahdollista metronkin aikana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siitä vaan sitten, onhan se edelleenkin mahdollista metronkin aikana.


Pääseehän täältä Itä-Helsingistäkin bussilla stadiin: liityntäbussi  58 Itiksestä  joku Hämeentien bussi, johon vaihtaa näppärästi kun jää 58:sta Junatien sillan länsipuolella. Ei vaan ole ihan sama asia kuin nousta bussiin ja ajaa perille samalla istumalla.

Antero

----------


## vristo

No, Lauttasaaren Vattuniemestä tulee metron aikakaudella pääsemään Larun keskustan ja Ruoholahden kautta Erottajalle bussilinjalla 21 (nykysuunnitelman mukaan).

----------


## Kani

Se nyt vaan on Euroopan parasta että kolmen kilometrin matkalla on vaihto, tai sitten kävellään kilometri, että päästään pari asemaväliä suur-suositulla voittokulkuneuvolla. Kansan pitää lopettaa narina ja ymmärtää, että veljet ovat ponnistelleet tämän kaiken meille meidän parhaaksemme.

----------


## 339-DF

Sehän on vain miljoona. Mutta silti kehtaan kysyä: mihin HSL tahtoo, että Helsinki käyttää miljoona euroa otsikolla "Länsimetroon liittyvät bussiliikenteen järjestelyt 1 000 000 euroa" ja miksei summa sisälly ko. hankkeen hankesuunnitelmaan?

http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...2014361-15.HTM

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sehän on vain miljoona. Mutta silti kehtaan kysyä: mihin HSL tahtoo, että Helsinki käyttää miljoona euroa otsikolla "Länsimetroon liittyvät bussiliikenteen järjestelyt 1 000 000 euroa" ja miksei summa sisälly ko. hankkeen hankesuunnitelmaan?


Jos Matinkylän metro edellyttää jotain järjestelyitä, niin ne tietenkin kuuluvat metroon ja Länsimetro Oy:n rahoitettaviksi. Helsingin alueen toimet tulevat sitäkin kautta Helsingin maksettaviksi, mutta sillä erolla, että HSL:n kautta myös muut jäsenkunnat saavat maksaa sen verran, kuin niiden asukkaat näitä järjestelyitä käyttävät. Eli ehkä juuri tässä on syy siihen, miksi HSL haluaa, että Helsinki maksaa nämä järjestelyt muuten vain ja erillään Länsimetro Oy:stä. Koska silloin Helsinki saa maksaa kaiken.

Mutta ei tämä ole ainoa kummallisuus Matinkylän metron ja Länsimetro Oy:n kanssa. Niittykummun asema ei ole Länsimetro Oy:n asema, vaan Espoon kaupunki maksaa sen suoraan. Koivusaaren aseman kanssa on myös palloteltu, valmiiksi vai ei. Toistaiseksi luolan louhinnan lienee hoitanut Länsimetro Oy. Mutta miten paljon Länsimetro Oy:n toiminta joustaa? Miksi Länsimetro Oy ei maksanut Niittykummun asemaa? Siksikö, että Matinkylän metron hinta ei nouse?

Antero

----------


## Joonas Pio

Länsimetron lyhyisiin asemiin liittyen haluaisin esittää kysymyksen: olisiko myös Ruoholahdesta länteen mahdollista ajaa kolmen vaunuparin junilla niin, että ensimmäinen ja viimeinen vaunu jäävät laiturin ulkopuolelle, eikä näiden ovet aukea? Niistä siis poistuttaisiin ja niihin noustaisiin vaunuparin toisen vaunun ovien kautta. M100-junilla tämä ei toki toimisi, mutta mikäli M200- ja M300-junia on riittävästi, voisi esimerkiksi joka toisen junan ajaa kolmella vaunuparilla (M200- tai M300-junalla) ja joka toisen kahdella vaunuparilla (M100-junalla).

----------


## 339-DF

M300 on yksi nelivaunuinen kiinteä, läpikäveltävä putki, jonka pituutta ei voi muuttaa (6-vaunuiseksi). En tiedä, voiko pidentää 8-vaunuiseksi, siis kytkeä yhteen kaksi M300-yksikköä tai voiko yhden M300- ja yhden M200-yksikön kytkeä yhteen.

M200-vaunuilla tuo onnistuisi sikäli kun ovet sattuvat oikeaan kohtaan laituriovien kanssa. Sattuvatko, sitä en tiedä. M200-vaunuja vaan on kovin vähän.

----------


## vristo

> Länsimetron lyhyisiin asemiin liittyen haluaisin esittää kysymyksen: olisiko myös Ruoholahdesta länteen mahdollista ajaa kolmen vaunuparin junilla niin, että ensimmäinen ja viimeinen vaunu jäävät laiturin ulkopuolelle, eikä näiden ovet aukea? Niistä siis poistuttaisiin ja niihin noustaisiin vaunuparin toisen vaunun ovien kautta. M100-junilla tämä ei toki toimisi, mutta mikäli M200- ja M300-junia on riittävästi, voisi esimerkiksi joka toisen junan ajaa kolmella vaunuparilla (M200- tai M300-junalla) ja joka toisen kahdella vaunuparilla (M100-junalla).


Lontoossa on tällainen käytäntö käytössä tietyillä asemilla kun uudet "S7 Stock"-junat on otettu käyttöön Circle Linellä. Nämä uudet junat ovat aiempaa C69/77-stockia pidempiä, eikä siten mahdu muutamille asemille.  Tunnelissa olevat ovet eivät aukea, ulos pääsee junan muista ovista; käytäntöä kutsutaan termillä "Selective Door Opening".

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JKu5vbaptW...ornotinuse.jpg

Myös Docklands Light Railwayn joillain asemilla on sama käytäntö.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> M300 on yksi nelivaunuinen kiinteä, läpikäveltävä putki, jonka pituutta ei voi muuttaa (6-vaunuiseksi). En tiedä, voiko pidentää 8-vaunuiseksi, siis kytkeä yhteen kaksi M300-yksikköä tai voiko yhden M300- ja yhden M200-yksikön kytkeä yhteen.
> 
> M200-vaunuilla tuo onnistuisi sikäli kun ovet sattuvat oikeaan kohtaan laituriovien kanssa. Sattuvatko, sitä en tiedä. M200-vaunuja vaan on kovin vähän.


M300-junan nelivaunuisuuden unohdin kokonaan, mutta 8-vaunuisena se olisi liian pitkä nykyisillekin asemille. M200-junien vähyys oli itsellänikin suurimpana ongelmana mielessä, mutta M200+M300-yhdistelmä voisi olla toimiva, mikäli tekniset mahdollisuudet tällaiseen kytkentään on.




> Lontoossa on tällainen käytäntö käytössä tietyillä asemilla kun uudet "S7 Stock"-junat on otettu käyttöön Circle Linellä. Nämä uudet junat ovat aiempaa C69/77-stockia pidempiä, eikä siten mahdu muutamille asemille.  Tunnelissa olevat ovet eivät aukea, ulos pääsee junan muista ovista; käytäntöä kutsutaan termillä "Selective Door Opening".
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JKu5vbaptW...ornotinuse.jpg
> 
> Myös Docklands Light Railwayn joillain asemilla on sama käytäntö.


Itse asiassa DLR:n käytännön pohjalta tätä mietinkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetron lyhyisiin asemiin liittyen haluaisin esittää kysymyksen: olisiko myös Ruoholahdesta länteen mahdollista ajaa kolmen vaunuparin junilla niin, että ensimmäinen ja viimeinen vaunu jäävät laiturin ulkopuolelle, eikä näiden ovet aukea?


Et ole ihan ensimmäinen, joka epätoivossaan tätä ehdottaa.

En tiedä muiden maiden turvallisuuskäytännöistä, mutta Matinkylän metron asemat lyhennettiin sen tähden, että automaatista piti tehdä pakollinen. Ja säästettiin muka rahaa, kun automaatti maksaa enemmän kuin asemien lyhentämisen säästö. Säästö tehtiin siten, että ei tarvitse louhia toiseen päähän asemaa hätäpoistumistietä. Tämä taas perustuu siihen ajatukseen, että asemalla on vain 4 vaunua, ei kuusi, kuten nykyään. Neljään vaunuun mahtuu 33 % vähemmän ihmisiä kuin kuuteen vaunuun, joten vähemmän ihmisiä = vähemmän hätäuloskäyntitarvetta.

Jos nyt sitten tuodaan 6-vaunuinen juna, niin asemalle tuleva ihmismäärä ei siitä muutu, että asema on junalle liian lyhyt. Kun se toinen hätäuloskäynti puuttuu, niin ei tuoda 6-vaunuista junaa ja sen ihmismäärää. Että se sitten siitä.

Ja 100-sarjan junilla tämä ei onnistuisi muutenkaan, kun laitimmaisista vaunuista ei nyt vaan pääse ulos sitten ollenkaan.

M200- ja M300-junien mekaaninen rakenne sallisi, jos laituirovet venyvät vielä lisää. Mutta arvaan, että M300-junista tulee täysin yhteensopimattomia muiden junien kanssa, joten sen puoleen sitten ei sovi. Jos joku tietää yhteensopivuudesta muuta, olisi kiva kuulla.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tämänpäiväiseen Hesariin oli päässyt mukaan lehden linjasta poikkeava toimituksellinen lipsahdus, jossa nuottaniemeläispariskunta kertoo myyvänsä asuntoaan metron vuoksi  se kun vie avautuessaan heidän joukkoliikenneyhteytensä. ""Yksi syy on länsimetron tulo. Meidän edestä ei enää mene busseja Helsingin keskustaan", Birthe Westermarck vertaa."

Kuinkahan monen asunnon arvo mahtaa metron myötä laskea ja kuinka monen nousta? Itä-Helsingissä muistelen suhteen olevan noin plusmiinusnollla.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Espoo+ei+v...a1397192771305

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämänpäiväiseen Hesariin oli päässyt mukaan lehden linjasta poikkeava toimituksellinen lipsahdus, jossa nuottaniemeläispariskunta kertoo myyvänsä asuntoaan metron vuoksi  se kun vie avautuessaan heidän joukkoliikenneyhteytensä. ""Yksi syy on länsimetron tulo. Meidän edestä ei enää mene busseja Helsingin keskustaan", Birthe Westermarck vertaa."
> 
> Kuinkahan monen asunnon arvo mahtaa metron myötä laskea ja kuinka monen nousta? Itä-Helsingissä muistelen suhteen olevan noin plusmiinusnollla.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Espoo+ei+v...a1397192771305


Nuottaniemeläisillä säilyvät yhteydet länsimetronkin jälkeen 4 kerta parempina kuin meillä sunalaisilla jotka emme edes asu koko metron vaikutuspiiirissä! Eli ihan oikein että muuttavat pois, kyllä noiden kämpillä ottajia löytyy. Koko Espoon liikennesuunnittelu haisee, niillä joilla on huonot yhteydet huononnetaan lisää että niillä joilla on ennestään hyvät saadaan parannettua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Eiks ne mahtaisi mennä kaupaksi jonnekin idän suuntaan? Tappiota voi tietysti silti tulla tuo 20 M verrattuna junien käyttämiseen loppuun Helsingissä.


Elektrika-liikenteeseen Venäjälle? Metron laiturikorkeus on 1050 mm, Venäjän rautateiden laiturikorkeus on 1100 mm. Eiköhän venäläisissä erikoisolosuhteissa tällainen 5 cm toleranssi ole hyvinkin kestettävissä, tai sitten keksitään jokin luova ratkaisu.

----------


## tkp

http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387802308459

"Ihmiset eivät pidä ajatuksesta, että joutuvat vaihtamaan. Myös matka-ajan pidetymisestä tuli paljon palautetta"

Kas kummaa, ihmiset eivät pidä ajatuksesta että palvelu huononee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Ihmiset eivät pidä ajatuksesta, että joutuvat vaihtamaan. Myös matka-ajan pidetymisestä tuli paljon palautetta".


Ja asiahan tulee ihan uutena. Kukaan ei koskaan ennen ole kertonut, että kun tulee metro, menevät suorat bussilinjat.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja asiahan tulee ihan uutena. Kukaan ei koskaan ennen ole kertonut, että kun tulee metro, menevät suorat bussilinjat.


On kerrottu tai ei, eivät ihmiset kuuntele. Pari kuukautta sitten juttelin Olarissa asuvan autottoman eli joukkoliikennettä käyttävän tuttavan kanssa. Hän oli siinä sinänsä loogisessa uskossa, että koska metro ei sitä kautta kulje, ei sillä ole hänen liikkumisensa kannalta mitään merkitystä. Aika yllättynyt oli, kun kuuli, ettei Olaristakaan pääse sitten enää keskustaan, Matinkylään vain. Ei ensin edes uskonut sitä todeksi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> On kerrottu tai ei, eivät ihmiset kuuntele. Pari kuukautta sitten juttelin Olarissa asuvan autottoman eli joukkoliikennettä käyttävän tuttavan kanssa. Hän oli siinä sinänsä loogisessa uskossa, että koska metro ei sitä kautta kulje, ei sillä ole hänen liikkumisensa kannalta mitään merkitystä. Aika yllättynyt oli, kun kuuli, ettei Olaristakaan pääse sitten enää keskustaan, Matinkylään vain. Ei ensin edes uskonut sitä todeksi.


Eihän tuota ole tuntunu ymmärtävän poliitikot tai virkamiehetkään, koska ajatusmalli on ollut se, että:"Jos kritisoit Länsimetrohanketta syystä X, niin olet silloin Helsingin suosituimman joukkoliikennemuodon vastustaja ja sinua pitää silloin paheksuttaman."

----------


## ViviP

Eilen(29.4.) ainakin klo 9.30 ja n. klo 12 oli Tapiolan metrotyömaalla, tennispuiston puoleisella raiviolla työntekijöiden lakko/mielenilmaus. Miestä seisoi suuremmalla joukolla julisteiden ja kylttien kanssa tien varrella. Mitä bussin kyydistä ehdin kylttejä lukea, niin viestinä oli että jokin metroprojektin alihankkijoista on konkurssissa. Ja ilmeisesti tämä toimija on myös lakkoilevien työntekijöiden työnantaja.

----------


## aki

> Eilen(29.4.) ainakin klo 9.30 ja n. klo 12 oli Tapiolan metrotyömaalla, tennispuiston puoleisella raiviolla työntekijöiden lakko/mielenilmaus. Miestä seisoi suuremmalla joukolla julisteiden ja kylttien kanssa tien varrella. Mitä bussin kyydistä ehdin kylttejä lukea, niin viestinä oli että jokin metroprojektin alihankkijoista on konkurssissa. Ja ilmeisesti tämä toimija on myös lakkoilevien työntekijöiden työnantaja.


Tästä on ollut kaksikin uutista metro.fi:ssä. Kysymys on pääurakoitsija Trabagin ja aliurakoitsija Larmixin välisestä sopimusriidasta. Uutisen mukaan aliurakoitsijan sopimus on purettu minkä takia 50 työntekijää menettää työpaikkansa. Uutisessa ei tarkemmin yksilöity sopimuksen päättymisen syitä. Mielenilmauksella ei ole ollut vaikutusta työmaan toimintaan.

----------


## joht. Nyman

YLE uutisoi tänään näin:

--

*Länsimetro uhkaa myöhästyä aina vain enemmän*

Länsimetro painii vakavien aikatauluongelmien kanssa. Käyttöönotto uhkaa viivästyä aina vain enemmän, sillä automatisoinnista vastaava Siemens on ilmoittanut metron olevan valmis ajoon vasta marraskuussa 2017. HKL tahtoo junat liikkeelle syksyllä 2016. Siemensin ilmoituksesta kertoi ensimmäisenä Helsingin Uutiset.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetro_uhk...nemman/7227075

----------


## Kani

Hienosti sujuvat Euroopan parhaat hankkeet Suomen parhaiden tekijöiden käsissä.

----------


## sebastin

Taantuman (ja laman) aikana rakentaminen hidastuu. On syynä tietysti automatisaation ratkottavat kysymykset myös.

----------


## hmikko

> Taantuman (ja laman) aikana rakentaminen hidastuu.


Tällä viivytyksellä nyt ei ole laman kanssa yhtään mitään tekemistä kuten Ylen jutustakin selviää.

----------


## V70

Aika raakaa textiä oli  uusimmassa auto, tekniikka ja kuljetus lehdessä.

----------


## sebastin

Tässä linkki (PDF)
http://www.boy.fi/atk/images/stories...lansimetro.pdf

On kyllä totta, että Matinkylän tai Finnoon jälkeen metro pitäisi rakentaa pintaan ja silloille, ja/tai tarvittaessa betonitunneliin. Matinkylän jälkeen kun on aivan mahdollista nostaa metro pois tunnelista. Ja olkoonkin vaikka kallioporaus halventuisi uusien tekniikoiden myötä. Niitä voi käyttää Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila linjalla sitten, jos tunnelifirmat eivät saa enempää pestiä Länsimetrosta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsimetron liikennöinnin kustannusvaikutusten neuvottelu HKL:n kanssa on vielä kesken. Arvio Länsimetron operointikustannuksista on 9,717,8 miljoonaa euroa vuositasolla.


Melko suuri haarukka, sanoisin.




> Bussien operointikustannukset: -14,4 miljoonaa euroa vuositasolla (-14,7 miljoonaa euroa vuoden 2015 ennustetulla hintatasolla


Säästääpä länsimetro valtavasti rahaa. Aivan kuten herrat meille lupasivat. Eiku...

----------


## hmikko

> Melko suuri haarukka, sanoisin.


Papereita lukematta, miten h***ssä tuommoinen epävarmuus on mahdollista? Vai onko tuo kuljettajallisen ja kuljettajattoman ero, kun vieläkään ei tiedetä, onnistuuko jälkimmäinen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Papereita lukematta, miten h***ssä tuommoinen epävarmuus on mahdollista? Vai onko tuo kuljettajallisen ja kuljettajattoman ero, kun vieläkään ei tiedetä, onnistuuko jälkimmäinen?


Ei kai tuota vielä voi tietää, kun ei ole mitään tietoa siitä, miten kaikki asiat kuten huolto ja liikenteenvalvonta järjestetään. CAF:in junienkin toteutuvat kustannukset lienevät vielä arvauksen varassa. Mutta ehkä tuossa onkin haarukka kuljettaja-ajo  kuljettajaton ajo. Kuljettaja-ajon kustannus on pienempi luku.

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

Oletko Antero tosissasi..?

Mihin tuo automaattiajon korkeampi kustannus myös operointikustannusten osalta perustuu?

Kuljettajilla ajetaan siis puoleen hintaan. Automaattimetron säästöargumentti ainakin joutaa sitten romukoppaan (monien muiden kanssa).

----------


## j-lu

> Melko suuri haarukka, sanoisin.


Melko suuri luku jo tässä vaiheessa tuon haarukan yläpäässä... 

Noh, tässä on vielä paljon aikaa ennustaa bussiliikenteen kustannusnousua uusiksi ja rukata lukuja "vertailukelpoisempaan" suuntaan, että metroliikenne näyttää papereissa halvalta, vaikka kuntien Hösselimaksut nousevatkin reilusti metron aloittaessa liikennöinnin.

En kyllä käsitä, miten tämänkin onnistuivat tunaroimaan. Ymmärrän, että peltometro ei investointina ole kannattava; ymmärrän, että metron myötä jkl-palvelun taso polarisoituu eri alueiden välillä voimakkaasti; en mitenkään ymmärrä, että metrovetoisen joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset onnistutaan kasvattamaan kovemmaksi kuin bussirallissa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Oletko Antero tosissasi..?
> 
> Mihin tuo automaattiajon korkeampi kustannus myös operointikustannusten osalta perustuu?
> 
> Kuljettajilla ajetaan siis puoleen hintaan. Automaattimetron säästöargumentti ainakin joutaa sitten romukoppaan (monien muiden kanssa).


Antero on ja on ollut koko ajan oikeassa, kun on kritisoinut automaattihanketta. En vaan mitenkään käsitä sitä, miksi tällaisen luokan hankkeet viedään läpi vaikka väkisin, vastoin perusalgebraa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletko Antero tosissasi..?
> 
> Mihin tuo automaattiajon korkeampi kustannus myös operointikustannusten osalta perustuu?


Siihen, että automaattimetro on periaatteessa sellainen metro, jossa kuljettajat on siirretty junista valvomoon. Jotta näin voidaan tehdä, tarvitaan runsaasti kallista teknologiaa, jolla on korkeat turvallisuusvaatimukset, ja porukkaa, joka tarkistaa, huoltaa ja korjaa tätä tekniikkaa. Tämän päälle tarvitaan vielä turvamiehiä tai asiakaspalvelijoita. Jotkut näistä muualla kuin junissa olevista henkilöistä on myös koulutettava ajamaan junia tilanteessa, jossa se etäkuljetustekniikka pettää. Eli tarvitaan kumminkin junankuljettajia, ja kun ne kuljettajat eivät aja jatkuvasti, heidän taitojaan on ylläpidettävä muilla keinoilla.

Kaiken summana on niin, että automaattimetrojärjestelmä työllistää enemmän kuin kuljettajallinen metro. Eli henkilökulut ovat suuremmat. Tämä on muistaakseni myönnetty jo HKL:nkin suunnitelmissa, kuitenkin vuosia sen jälkeen, kun automaatti hyväksyttiin sillä perusteella, että se olisi halvempi.

Automaattimetro myös maksaa enemmän. Siihen tarvitaan enemmän ja kalliimpia laitteita kuin kuljettajametroon. Tarvitaan vikasietoinen tietoliikennejärjestelmä junien, radan ja ohjauskeskuksen välillä. Ja tietenkin se ohjauskeskus. Junissa tarvitaan vastaavat laitteet. Hintaluokka noin 10 % enemmän kuin tavalliset junat. Tarvitaan laituriovet ja muita järjestelmiä, joilla yritetään välttää junien törmäilyä ihmisiin, eläimiin tai vaikka radalle kaatuviin puihin tai tippuviin autoihin.

Kalliiden laitteiden hankinta ei ole ylläpitokustannusta. Mutta niiden kalliiden laitteiden pitäminen kunnossa ja uusiminen kulumisen ja vanhenemisen vuoksi on ylläpidon kustannusta.

Ja vielä voi mainita energian. Senkin HKL on myöntänyt, että automaattijunat tulevatkin kuluttamaan enemmän energiaa kuin kuljettajajunat. Tämä ei tosin ole suoranaisesti automaatin syy, vaan johtuu siitä, että automaatin varjolla ajetaan liian tiheätä vuoroväliä, joka on juurikin automaatille hankalaa. Energiataloudellinen ajo ei ole mahdollista, vaikka olisikin ohjelmoitu automaatille, koska junien välisten etäisyyksien minimointi johtaa autojen ruuhkasta tuttuun pumppausilmiöön, eli hidastetaan ja kiihdytetään koko ajan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Helsingin kslk:lle kirjoitetussa lausunnossa (kokous 2.9.; http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...aupunginh.html) ei kiinnitetä lainkaan huomiota Pasilan tason bussiliikenteen ratkaisuihin, joten ilmeisesti on ihan jees liikennöidä siellä nollajokeria 5 min vuorovälillä, 551-bussia 5 min vuorovälillä, tiedelinjaa Pasilan ja Meikun välillä ja seiskaratikkaa samalla osuudella. No, tiedossa kyllä on, että HSL on kokoamassa kaikkia näitä nippuun ja selvittämässä syksyn aikana, mikä rooli raitioliikenteellä voisi ja kannattaisi olla Pasilan tason poikittaisliikenteessä. Mutta jonkin sanasen aiheesta olisi odottanut lausuntoonkin.

Lisäksi lausunnossa todetaan, että bussilinja 21 Erottajalta Vattuniemeen riittää ja ettei 21B:tä Ruoholahdesta Vattuniemeen tarvita, vaan tynkäbussi Gyldenintielle riittää. Onneksi en asu Vattuniemessä. Tulee nimittäin ahtaat oltavat, jos nykyinen bussiliikenne (bussi 65/66 5 min vuorovälillä ja 21 7 min vuorovälillä) muuttuu yhdeksi vartin välein kulkevaksi linjaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Espoon keskus -nimisessä ilmaisjakelulehdessä haastatellaan Loukoa. "Muun muassa asuntojen arvot ovat nousseet hankkeen myötä." väittää Louko.

Minun käsittääkseni asuntokauppa on Espoossa koko lailla jumissa, eikä asuntojen hinnoissa ole tapahtunut vuoden takaiseen nähden minkäänlaista muutosta. Jos tarkastellaan kuukausitasolla, hinnat ovat laskussa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Louko taitaa olla oikeassa tuossa.

Muistelen että Iltalehdessä oli jokin aika sitten vertailu asuntojen hinnan muutoksesta kolme vuoden aikana postinumeroittain. Tapiola keikkui aika lailla kärjessä, ja Matinkyläkin suht korkealla.

Eli kyllä näissä jonkinlainen hintatason hypähdys on tapahtunut. Se, että hinnat ovat nyt tasaisessa laskussa joka puolella ei tätä suurta kuvaa muuksi muuta.

Eri asia on sitten, onko hinnannousussa mitään ihannoitavaa tai hypetettävää. Helsingin seudun asunnot ovat talouden tilaan ja ostovoimaan nähden epärealistisen korkealla, oli kyse metron varresta tai ei.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistelen että Iltalehdessä oli jokin aika sitten vertailu asuntojen hinnan muutoksesta kolme vuoden aikana postinumeroittain. Tapiola keikkui aika lailla kärjessä, ja Matinkyläkin suht korkealla.


Entäs muu radanvarsi? Matinkylää selittää se, että sinne on rakennettu niin paljon uutta = kallista ja Tapiola puolestaan on hyvin poikkeuksellinen muutenkin. Nämä kaksi selittyvät vielä "sattumalla".

----------


## Multsun poika

Kaiken voi aina selittää sattumalla ( etenkin jos tulos ei miellytä).

Ei se miellytä minuakaan, mutta aika järkeenkäypää on, että liikenneyhteyksien paraneminen nostaa suhteessa asuntojen arvoa. Verrataan vaikka Olaria ja Matinkylää.

----------


## j-lu

Noissa Loukon jutuissa paistaa vähän sellainen keisari-kompleksi, vrt. selvitys Länsimetron jatkamisen säästöistä. En epäile hetkeäkään, etteikö Louko itse uskoisi asioihinsa, mutta noista asuntojen hinnoista on nykyisessä markkinatilanteessa vaikea sanoa mitään varmaa. Kauppaa on tehty pitkän aikaa niin nihkeästi, että tilastot keikkuvat yksittäisistä myynneistä. Lisäksi pelkkien tilastojen pohjalta ilman tutkimusta on täysin mahdotonta sanoa, mikä osa muutoksessa hinnoissa, vaiko mikään, johtuu nimenomaan metrosta. Louko epäilemättä tietää nämä asiat tutkimattakin....

Ja sitten sekin jää Loukon kommenteista epäselväksi, onko espoolaisen asuntokannan kokonaisarvo noussut, vai onko metron varrella noussut, muualla laskenut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaiken voi aina selittää sattumalla ( etenkin jos tulos ei miellytä).


Heh. Kaksi keissiä voi selittää sattumalla, mutta koko radanvartta ei voi. Vaikka haluaisi millaisen tuloksen  :Wink: 

Siksi kiinnostaa, miten ne asuntojen hinnat todellisuudessa ovat muuttuneet koko tulevan radan varrella. Myös Lauttasaaressa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siksi kiinnostaa, miten ne asuntojen hinnat todellisuudessa ovat muuttuneet koko tulevan radan varrella. Myös Lauttasaaressa.


Todellinen hintamuutos selviää vasta kun metro toimii ja on toiminut ainakin pari vuotta. Sitä ennen ei ole kyse metron vaikutuksesta, vaan siihen liittyvien myynti- ja mielikuvapuheiden vaikutuksesta.

En ihmettele ollenkaan, jos nyt on maksuhalukkuutta tulevien metroasemien läheisyydessä. Aivan varmasti löytyy muutamia kymmeniä tai satoja, jotka uskovat metroon. Onhan niitäkin, jotka vasta liityntälinjaston julkistuksen jälkeen alkoivat ymmärtää, että ei pääsekään enää bussilla suoraan kotipysäkiltä Kamppiin. Ja jos on hankkimassa asuntoa, tuskin maksaa paljon ottaa asunnon hankintaan se mahdollisuus, että asunnon hinta voi oikeasti nousta sitten, kun metro on käytössä.

On myös sellainen tunnettu ilmiö, kuin huhun käyminen toteen. Metron ympärillä on tarpeeksi tahoja, joiden eduksi on, että maan ja asuntojen hinta asemien ympärillä nousee. Louko on varmasti ensimmäinen sellainen, joten tietenkin hänen kannattaa julkisuudessa sanoa, että näin tapahtuu. Tämä viesti on myös kiinteitövälittäjien mieleen. Niinpä he vetoavat vaikkapa Loukoon ja alkavat myydä ajatusta asiakkailleen. Välityspalkkio kasvaa, kun hinta nousee ja myynti sujuu. Ei kai kukaan kuvittele, että kiinteistövälittäjä vastaisi kysyttäessä, ettei ole ollenkaan varma, että metro nostaa hintoja. Ja vähän ajan päästä Louko voi itse vedota siihen, että välittäjätkin sanovat, että hinta nousee. Että niin se ennustus toteuttaa itse itseään.

Hintahuhuja pitää levittää nimenomaan nyt, kun kukaan ei voi kokemuksesta sanoa mitään metron autuudesta. Sitten kun metro toimii, jokainen kykenee arvioimaan sen hyötyä itse, eikä huhu enää muokkaakaan markkinoita.

Ei liene vaikea ennakoida, että Espoossa tulee tapahtumaan samantapainen kehitys kuin Itä-Helsingissä. Ennen tasaiset hinnat eriytyvät liityntäliikennehintoihin ja suoran metroyhteyden hintoihin. Tällöin esimerkiksi Matinkylän arvo tulee laskemaan, koska metroasema on kauppakeskuksessa motarin vieressä. Myös Olarista tulee suhteessa halvempi alue, koska se jää huonojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varaan. Mutta hintojen eriytyminen jäänee pienemmäksi kuin Itä-Helsingissä, koska itää suurempi osa autoilee Espoossa joka tapauksessa. Heidän arvostuksiinsa ei metro vaikuta.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Ei kai kukaan kuvittele, että kiinteistövälittäjä vastaisi kysyttäessä, ettei ole ollenkaan varma, että metro nostaa hintoja.


Ei se ole tavatonta, että kiinteistövälittäjä suosisi myyntien loppuunviemistä nopeasti myyntihinnan maksimoimisen sijaan. Liian suolaiset hintapyynnöt pidentävät läpimenoaikoja kun ostajia on paljon vähemmän markkinoilla. Eli toisin sanottuna metron suoman hinnannousun epäily tai kiistäminen voi todellakin olla kiinteistövälittäjän edun mukaista puuhaa.

----------


## aki

Ainakin Useiden asuntomyynti-ilmoitusten esittelyteksteissä kehutaan metron tuloa. Muutama esimerkki:

Leilankuja 2: "iso-omenan loistavat palvelut sijaitsevat vain noin 700 metrin päässä ja jatkossa metron läheisyys parantaa kulkuyhteyksiä nykyisestään"

Matinniitynkuja 1: "liikenneyhteydet paranee entisestään kun vuonna 2015 valmistuu länsimetro Matinkyläläisten iloksi"

Leenankuja 3: "julkiset bussiyhteydet ovat hyvät ja länsimetro valmistuu vuoden 2015 lopulla"

Matinraitti 5: "hyvät kulkuyhteydet paranevat entisestään metron valmistuttua"

Matinkatu 20: "matinkylän tulevalle metroasemalle vain muutama sata metriä matkaa"

Koukkuniementie 6: "hyvät linja-auto yhteydet ja metro, joka valmistuu v.2015 takaavat sujuvat kulkuyhteydet"

Elsankuja 2: "ja unohtamatta valmistuvaa metroasemaa"

Akselinpolku 11: "rakenteilla olevalle metrolle noin 0,7 km"

Matinkylänraitti 14: "kävelymatkan päässä matinkylän rannasta, isosta omenasta ja tulevasta metropysäkistä"

Tuleva metro on siis todellakin yksi myyntikeino. Vaikea kuitenkaan sanoa kuinka paljon asunnoissa on varsinaista "metro-lisää". Monissa vanhemmissa kohteissa on kuitenkin tehty jo kalliita julkisivuremontteja ja jopa putkiremonttejakin on jo tehty. Nämäkin jo yksistään kohottavat asuntojen hintoja.
Jostain syystä monissa ilmoituksissa metron uskotaan valmistuvan jo vuonna 2015! Olisiko niin ettei välittäjät vaan vaivaudu ottamaan aikataulusta selvää kun se metro jokatapauksessa tulee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakin Useiden asuntomyynti-ilmoitusten esittelyteksteissä kehutaan metron tuloa.


Ja kuitenkaan se ei tunnu todellisuudessa kiinnostavan välittäjiä, jos he eivät edes viitsi ottaa selvää siitä, milloin metron kulloinkin on tarkoitus olla käytössä...

----------


## Kani

> Ainakin Useiden asuntomyynti-ilmoitusten esittelyteksteissä kehutaan metron tuloa. Muutama esimerkki:
> 
> Leilankuja 2: "iso-omenan loistavat palvelut sijaitsevat vain noin 700 metrin päässä ja jatkossa metron läheisyys parantaa kulkuyhteyksiä nykyisestään"
> 
> Matinniitynkuja 1: "liikenneyhteydet paranee entisestään kun vuonna 2015 valmistuu länsimetro Matinkyläläisten iloksi"
> 
> Leenankuja 3: "julkiset bussiyhteydet ovat hyvät ja länsimetro valmistuu vuoden 2015 lopulla"
> 
> Matinraitti 5: "hyvät kulkuyhteydet paranevat entisestään metron valmistuttua"
> ...


Joo. Tämä asuntomyyntisöpöily toki on ihan oma maailmansa, jota ei kannata ottaa vakavasti. Tässä kuitenkin suomi-kiinteistönvälittäjä-suomi-sanakirjalla takaisin realismiksi käännettyinä muutamia noista:

Koukkuniementie 6:
"Metroasemalle 2,5 kilometrin kävelymatka, varmaan jaksat tämän joka aamu ja ilta? Tai sitten liityntäbussipysäkille puolisen kilometriä, bussissa pari kilometriä ja M-kyltin kohdalta juoksu maan sisään. Pistimme asunnon hintaan vähän lisää, kun on näin hieno juttu tulossa."

Akselinpolku 11: 
"132:n pysäkille vain parisataa metriä, vielä ehdit pari vuotta käyttää, kun teet kaupat heti!"

Leenankuja 3:
"Asunto vähän yli kilometrin päässä tulevasta metroasemasta - juuri se rasittava vyöhyke, jossa ei huvittaisi odottaa liityntäbussia, mutta kävelymatkakin tuntuu ikävältä."

Matinkylänraitti 14:
"Laitettiin sekä ranta että metroasema "kävelymatkan päähän", vaikka lähellä on ainoastaan ranta. Mutta ei tässä mitään harhautusta ole, kaikki matkathan ovat kävelymatkoja."

Näyttävät nuo etäisyydet myös olevan ilmoituksissa aika optimistisia. Metrojunat eivät lähde kadulta ensimmäisen M-kyltin kohdalta. Mutta kyllä Louko on oikeassa: ylisanat virtaavat ja hinnat nousevat.

----------


## SD202

> Joo. Tämä asuntomyyntisöpöily toki on ihan oma maailmansa, jota ei kannata ottaa vakavasti. Tässä kuitenkin suomi-kiinteistönvälittäjä-suomi-sanakirjalla takaisin realismiksi käännettyinä muutamia noista:


Kieltämättä asuntoilmoituksissa on syytä pitää pieni oikoluku päällä. Jokunen vuosi sitten Vantaan Puutarhurinpuistoon valmistuvia asuntoja mainostettiin joukkoliikenneyhteyksien puolesta mm. sillä että bussipysäkki oli "pienen matkan" (tjsp.) päässä. Tällä viitattiin Talvikkitiellä olevaan pysäkkipariin, jolta kulki tuolloin ainoastaan linja v71 -ja sekin tunnin välein...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kieltämättä asuntoilmoituksissa on syytä pitää pieni oikoluku päällä.


Samaa oikolukua täytyisi Espoon valtuuston osata pitää päällä myös siinä, mitä virkamiehet heille esittelevät.

Tänään käsitellään Espoon valtuustossa virkamiesten vastausta 13 valtuutetun kysymykseen metron kustannuksista. Valtuuston esityslistan asia nro 12.

Vastauksen on valmistellut Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja, joka ei ole virkamies. Vastauksessa sanotaan mm. että metron myötä joukkoliikenteen käyttökustannukset alenevat ja saadaan maanmyynti-, vero- ja maankäyttömaksutuloja yhtä paljon kuin investoinnista tulee kustannuksia. Vastaustekstissä on edellä kerrottu, että Matinkylän metron lainanhoito maksaa 44,5 M vuodessa.

Espoon investintiohjelmassa vuosille 20152019 on laskettu, että bussiliikenteen kustannukset vähenevät 5 M vuodessa. Muusta pitäisi kerätä vielä 39,5 M joka vuosi.

Espoon väestönkasvu on vuosikymmeniä ollut 4000 asukasta vuodessa, pääasiassa syntyviä lapsia. Vauvat eivät tuo Espoolle tuloja, vaan kustannuksia. Mutta jokaisen uuden asukkaan pitäisi tuottaa Espoolle 9875  joka vuosi. Miten?

Toisella tavalla voi laskea, että jos jokaiselle uudelle espoolaiselle rakennetaan joka vuosi 40 ke-m2 asuntoja, Espoon kaupungin pitäisi saada jokaisesta rakennetusta kerrosneliömetristä 247 /ke-m2. Siis nettona, eli sen jälkeen kun on maksettu kunnallistekniikka. Vuonna 2007 Espoon yleiskaavaa varten laskettiin, että kunnallistekniikan kustannukset ovat aluetyypeittäin 2284 /ke-m2. Omakotialueet ja metrolähiöt kuten Suomenoja ovat kalliimmassa päässä. Suomenoja kuuluu luokkaan 100200 /ke-m2 (karttakuva sivulla 9). Maanrakennuskustannukset ovat vuoden 2007 laskelmista nousseet noin 30 %.

Matinkylässä asunnot näyttävät maksavan noin 2700 /m2. Espoon siis pitäisi nostaa asuntojensa hintatasoa noin 20 % kustantaakseen metron. Mutta ei vielä sen käyttämistä. Junat ja asemathan eivät ole käytettävissä ilmaiseksi.

Mutta tähän astisten Espoon laskelmien mukaan (investointiohjelmassa) Matinkyän metron nettovaikutus Espoon taloudelle on 39 M lisämenot vuodessa. Että tuolla 10.000 :n haarukassa hyvinkin ollaan laskettuna uusia asukkaita kohden. Pannanko Espoossa käyttöön lapsimaksu ja sisäänmuuttomaksu? Jos teet lapsen tai muutat Espooseen, maksat kaupungille 10.000 .

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hintahuhuja pitää levittää nimenomaan nyt, kun kukaan ei voi kokemuksesta sanoa mitään metron autuudesta. Sitten kun metro toimii, jokainen kykenee arvioimaan sen hyötyä itse, eikä huhu enää muokkaakaan markkinoita.
> 
> Ei liene vaikea ennakoida, että Espoossa tulee tapahtumaan samantapainen kehitys kuin Itä-Helsingissä. Ennen tasaiset hinnat eriytyvät liityntäliikennehintoihin ja suoran metroyhteyden hintoihin. Tällöin esimerkiksi Matinkylän arvo tulee laskemaan, koska metroasema on kauppakeskuksessa motarin vieressä. Myös Olarista tulee suhteessa halvempi alue, koska se jää huonojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varaan. Mutta hintojen eriytyminen jäänee pienemmäksi kuin Itä-Helsingissä, koska itää suurempi osa autoilee Espoossa joka tapauksessa. Heidän arvostuksiinsa ei metro vaikuta.


Aina ei voi voittaa mutta sen minä sanon että metro tulee mahdollisesti houkuttamaan ihmisiä jotka asuvat joko nylyisen itämetron varrella tai rautatielähiliikenteen varrella ja joila on kokemusta ja halua kulkea raideliikenteellä. 

Yksi asia joka nyt laskee asuntojen hintoja Espoossa ja koko pk-seudulla on työllisyystilanteen heikkeneminen ja Espoossa ennen kaikea Nokian p-seelleen tippuminen. Jos halua ostaa alennusmyynnistä asuntoja Espoosta ja hyviltä paikoilta ja itsellä on vielä pätäkää niin nyt on oikea tilaisuus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Aina ei voi voittaa mutta sen minä sanon että metro tulee mahdollisesti houkuttamaan ihmisiä jotka asuvat joko nylyisen itämetron varrella tai rautatielähiliikenteen varrella ja joila on kokemusta ja halua kulkea raideliikenteellä.


Sehän on yksi niistä suurista peloista Espoossa. Että metro houkuttelee itähelsinkiläisiä Espooseen.  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Sehän on yksi niistä suurista peloista Espoossa. Että metro houkuttelee itähelsinkiläisiä Espooseen.


Ei hätää, ne menee kaikki Syyriaan sotimaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei hätää, ne menee kaikki Syyriaan sotimaan.


Sinne astiko Espoo metron rakennuttaa?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon väestönkasvu on vuosikymmeniä ollut 4000 asukasta vuodessa, pääasiassa syntyviä lapsia. Vauvat eivät tuo Espoolle tuloja, vaan kustannuksia. Mutta jokaisen uuden asukkaan pitäisi tuottaa Espoolle 9875  joka vuosi. Miten?


Ei voida ihan syntyneiden vauvojen piikkiin laittaa Espon väestön kasvu. Tämän aineiston  http://www.espoo.fi/download/noname/...EF4CE%7D/49858 mukaan niin eniten kasvavat ryhmät ovat ulkomaalaiset ja eläkeläiset. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Ei voida ihan syntyneiden vauvojen piikkiin laittaa Espon väestön kasvu. Tämän aineiston  http://www.espoo.fi/download/noname/...EF4CE%7D/49858 mukaan niin eniten kasvavat ryhmät ovat ulkomaalaiset ja eläkeläiset.


Espooseen voi syntyä myös ulkomaalaisia. En äkkiseltään selattuna löytänyt tuosta selvityksestä, että ulkolaisten osuuden kasvu olisi eroteltuna muuttaneisiin ja syntyneisiin.

----------


## petteri

Tammi-kesäkuussa 2014 Espoon väestönkasvu (2234 henkeä eli 0,9 % puolessa vuodessa) koostui seuraavasti:

Syntyneiden enemmyys: 1041 henkeä
Kotimainen nettomuutto: 501 henkeä
Ulkomainen nettomuutto: 692 henkeä

Varsinaisesti sitä kuinka paljon väestönmuutoksesta on ulkomaalaistaustaista ei noista luvuista voi tarkasti päätellä. 

http://www.hel.fi/hel2/tietokeskus/j...2_Tikkanen.pdf

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... eniten kasvavat ryhmät ovat ulkomaalaiset ja eläkeläiset.


Eläkeläisten määrän kasvu taitaa tulla enimmäkseen väestön ikääntymisestä, ei siitä, että Espooseen muuttaa muualta runsaasti eläkeläisiä. Tosin, jos muuttaisi, ne tuskin olisivat sitä ryhmää, jolla on tuloja rahoittaa metroa.

Luin jostain hiljan tietoja Espoon väestönkasvusta, mutta en nyt löydä sitä. Taisi olla jotain valtuuston esitysten oheismateriaalia. Asia kun on Espoossa ajankohtainen juuri nyt, kun siellä pohditaan kunnallisten palveluiden mitoitusta, kun niihin ei ole rahaa. Metron rakentamisen mitoitusta ei Espoossa pohdita, vaikka Espoossa ei olekaan rahaa peruspalveluiden järjestämiseen. Ehkä pohtimattomuus johtuu siitä, että valtuustolle ei kerrota, mitä metro maksaa, vaikka valtuutetut sitä kysyvät. Vastausta ei ollut viime maanantain esityslistatekstissä, ja lisäksi asia jätettiin pöydälle.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eläkeläisten määrän kasvu taitaa tulla enimmäkseen väestön ikääntymisestä, ei siitä, että Espooseen muuttaa muualta runsaasti eläkeläisiä. Tosin, jos muuttaisi, ne tuskin olisivat sitä ryhmää, jolla on tuloja rahoittaa metroa.


Juuri ikääntymisestä johtuu  mutta sama koskee koko Suomea. Espoossa on suhteessa vähemmän yli 65-vuotiaita kuin Helsingissä joka tapauksessa. Ulkomaalaisista suurin osa on Euroopasta eikä kehitysmaista josta voi vetää tietyjä johtopäätöksiä. 




> Luin jostain hiljan tietoja Espoon väestönkasvusta, mutta en nyt löydä sitä. Taisi olla jotain valtuuston esitysten oheismateriaalia. Asia kun on Espoossa ajankohtainen juuri nyt, kun siellä pohditaan kunnallisten palveluiden mitoitusta, kun niihin ei ole rahaa. Metron rakentamisen mitoitusta ei Espoossa pohdita, vaikka Espoossa ei olekaan rahaa peruspalveluiden järjestämiseen. Ehkä pohtimattomuus johtuu siitä, että valtuustolle ei kerrota, mitä metro maksaa, vaikka valtuutetut sitä kysyvät. Vastausta ei ollut viime maanantain esityslistatekstissä, ja lisäksi asia jätettiin pöydälle.


Espoossa peruspalvelut on järjestetty yhtä hyvin ellei paremmin kuin muualla. Jos rahasta tulee tiukkaa voi veroäyriä nostaa n puolella prosentilla ja silti se jakaisi manner-Suomen toiseksi alimman veroäirin sijoituksen yhdessä Helsingin  ja Naantalin kanssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juuri ikääntymisestä johtuu  mutta sama koskee koko Suomea.


Espoon väkiluku ei lisäänny siitä, että Espoon asukas täyttää 65 vuotta. Hän ei tarvitse myöskään uutta asuntoa.

Mutta 65 täyttänyt lakkaa maksamasta kunnallisveroa eläkkeelle jäädessään niin paljon kuin kuin ennen eläköitymistä. Ja ikääntyvä ihminen alkaa kuluttaa kasvavassa määrin mm. terveyspalveuita. Ja usein ikääntyvä päätyy kunnan kustannuksella vanhainkotiin tai palvelutaloon. Näillä asioilla on ihan eri merkitys kunnan taloudelle kuin sillä, että hyvin ansaitseva työikäinen muuttaa Espoon ulkopuolelta Espooseen ja siis lisää sekä Espoon asukasmäärää että verotuloja.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Hesarin sivuilta löytyy juttu poliittisesta väännöstä Helsingin ja Espoon välillä Länsimetron rakentamisesta 1960-luvulta metron rakentamispäätökseen asti. Lisäksi jutussa on maanalaiset kuvat kaikkien metroasemien työmailta.

----------


## vristo

Myös Skyscrapercity-foorumin kaupunkiliikenneosiossa on oma Helsingin metroa käsittelevä ketju, jossa on runsaasti kuvia valmisteilla olevasta länsimetrosta (ja myös kehäradasta):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690937

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesarin sivuilta löytyy juttu poliittisesta väännöstä Helsingin ja Espoon välillä Länsimetron rakentamisesta 1960-luvulta metron rakentamispäätökseen asti. Lisäksi jutussa on maanalaiset kuvat kaikkien metroasemien työmailta.


Mielenkiintoisia poimintoja _+ kommenttini perässä:_

HS:n eläkkeellä oleva päätoimittaja aikoo julkaista "länsimetrohistoriikin" sitten, kun rata joskus avataan liikenteelle. _Lie yhtä uskottava kuin olisi persujen laatima historiikki maahanmuutosta tai vihreiden laatima historiikki ydinvoimalan rakentamisesta._ 

Vuonna 1985 Espoon kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtaja on todennut: "Muualla maailmassa metro rakennetaan kaupunkeihin, joissa asuu todella paljon väestöä. Jotta metrossa olisi järkeä, pitäisi vissiin kaikkien suomalaisten muuttaa tänne." _Pitää edelleen paikkansa._

Espoon joukkoliikennelautakunta vuonna 1988: "Mitkään asialliset syyt eivät edellytä metron rakentamista." _Tämäkin pitää edelleen paikkansa. Oikeastaan se on jopa myönnetty, kun enää eivät edes espoolaisvirkamiehet jaksa väittää, että metro säästäisi rahaa tai parantaisi joukkoliikennettä._

Pölyn peittämä matkakaiutin soittaa työmaapöydällä slaavilaista rockia. _Se siitä metrotyömaan suomalaisia työllistävästä vaikutuksesta. Taitaa tämäkin työvoima olla halpatuotettu ulkomailta._

Espoon kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtajan ja myöhemmin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelusta vastaavan apulaiskaupunginjohtajan Hannu Penttilän käsitys pikaraitiotiestä: "Huuhaata." _Tällaista mielipidettä tuskin voi esittää missään muualla kuin Suomessa joutumatta täysin naurunalaiseksi. Penttilä ilmesesti puhui sillä itsevarmuudella, jonka vain täydellinen ammattitaidottomuus voi antaa. Vai ovatko sadat länsimaiset kaupungit perustaneet joukkoliikennejärjestelmänsä "huuhaalle"?_

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtajan ja myöhemmin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelusta vastaavan apulaiskaupunginjohtajan Hannu Penttilän käsitys pikaraitiotiestä: "Huuhaata." _Tällaista mielipidettä tuskin voi esittää missään muualla kuin Suomessa joutumatta täysin naurunalaiseksi. Penttilä ilmesesti puhui sillä itsevarmuudella, jonka vain täydellinen ammattitaidottomuus voi antaa. Vai ovatko sadat länsimaiset kaupungit perustaneet joukkoliikennejärjestelmänsä "huuhaalle"?_


Minua häiritsi vain tämä vähättelevä suhtautuminen pikaraitioteihin. Muuten artikkeli kertoi tasan tarkkaan niistä asenteista joita espoolaiset viljelivät metrosta ja Helsingistä 1970-90 lukujen ajan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Minua häiritsi vain tämä vähättelevä suhtautuminen pikaraitioteihin. Muuten artikkeli kertoi tasan tarkkaan niistä asenteista joita espoolaiset viljelivät metrosta ja Helsingistä 1970-90 lukujen ajan. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Suhtautuminen pikaraitioteihin kertoo toimittajan omasta ja tietysti ennen kaikkea Penttilän osaamisesta.

Sinänsä tuo oli Hesarin jutuksi aika hyvä. Kuukausiliitteen puolella on muutenkin vielä sellaista aitoa journalismia, joka päivälehdestä nykyään puuttuu. Sellaista, jossa uutisia tuotetaan muutenkin kuin googlettamalla ja naapurilehtien nettisivuja kopioimalla. Siksi kai sillä päivälehdellä meneekin niin huonosti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suhtautuminen pikaraitioteihin kertoo toimittajan omasta ja tietysti ennen kaikkea Penttilän osaamisesta.


Juurikin näin. Mutta tällä tavalla YTV ja Helsinki halusikin ihmisten ymmärtävän pikaraitiotien.

Pikaratikasta Kuukausiliitteen toimittaja Mikko-Pekka Heikkinen kirjoittaan näin:



> Metroa vastustaneessa viivytystaistelussa Espoon viimeisiä aseita oli niin sanottu pikaratikka. Se ilmaantui joukkoliikennepuheisiin 1990-luvun alussa.
> 
> Pikaraitiotie on nopeampi kuin tavallinen ratikka, mutta huomattavasti kevyempi kuin metro. Pikaratikan reitti voi edetä muun liikenteen seassa, koska sitä ei tarvitse eristää ympäristöstä, kuten metrorataa, jonka virtakisko kulkee radan vieressä. Pikaratikka-aktiivien mukaan väline olisi voinut kiitää Helsingistä Länsiväylän vartta kahdeksaakymppiä ja puikkelehtia pitkin Espoon lähiöitä kotiovelle asti.
> 
> Helsingin apulaiskaupunginjohtajan Hannu Penttilän mukaan pikaratikka oli "huuhaata". Penttilä toimi 1990-luvun alussa Espoon kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtajana.
> 
> "Osalle pikaratikka oli harkittu sivuaskel, harhautus. Osa oli mukana naiiviuttaan", Penttilä sanoo.
> 
> Pikaratikan liittäminen Helsingin metrorataverkkoon olisi ollut mahdotonta. Väline olisi vaatinut oman raidejärjestelmän. Ja pääkaupunki edellytti naapurin valitsevan mahdollisimman sujuvan yhteyden.
> ...


Muuten juttu on minusta fanittajatasoa ja sopisi paremmin Länsimetro Oy:n mainoslehteen kuin valtakunnalliseen aikakausilehteen. Kun olen aikalainen sekä osallinen tapahtumissa, joista jutussa kerrotaan, tiedän, miten väärän kuvan historiasta juttu antaa valikoidessaan vain metromyönteisiä fragmentteja todellisista tapahtumista. Esimerkiksi siitä juttu vaikenee tyystin, ettei HS ole aina ollut kritiikittömästi metromyönteinen. Vielä 1990-luvun puolivälissä Hesarista löytyi pääkirjoitukseen asti kritiikkiä YTV:n ja Helsingin yksisilmäisyydestä ja tarkoitushakuisuudesta.

Jutun tulkinta Espoon taikinkäännöstä metroasiassa on myös ilmeisen väärä. Kun katsoo, mitä milloinkin tapahtui, avainrooliin nousee Helsingistä Espooseen palkattu Olavi Louko. Viran saadessaan Espoon metroa helsinkiläisenä virkamiehenä kannattanut Louko julistautui metron vastustajaksi, mikä ilmeisesti oli välttämätöntä, jotta Espoon poliitikot hyväksyivät silloisen kaupunginjohtajan Margetta Kokkosen virkaan pyytämän Loukon tehtäväänsä. Helsinki ei Loukoa lähettänyt, mutta henkilökohtaiset asiat sattuivat sopivasti Helsingin ja sen metropainostuksen eduksi. Mäkelää pidän asiassa sivuroolin esittäjänä, joka sopeutui Loukon käsikirjoitukseen.

Joku poliittisen historian tutkija voisi penkoa sen, millä Louko Espoon poliitikkojen päät käänsi. Mutta tuskinpa sellaiseen tutkumukseen saa rahoitusta vielä vuosikausiin. Metrosta hyötyneet ja hyötyvät pitänevät huolen vaikenemisesta varmaan vielä haudankin takaa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Pikaratikan reitti voi edetä muun liikenteen seassa, koska sitä ei tarvitse eristää ympäristöstä, kuten metrorataa, jonka virtakisko kulkee radan vieressä.


Hesarin ja apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Penttilän asiantuntemuksessa on pahoja puutteita. 

OMH86.cz: Essen 2012: http://youtu.be/hzNOCD50x-Q

----------


## vristo

Mielipidekirjoitus tämän päivän Hesarissa (5.10.2014):

Lauttasaaren rinnakkainen liikenne tulee liian kalliiksi http://www.hs.fi/mielipide/a14123886...e8f63304106a1a

----------


## 339-DF

> Lauttasaarta kohdellaan joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa kuten muitakin metron vaikutuspiiriin kuuluvia kaupunginosia. Toisin sanoen metro tarjoaa tiheävälisen runkoyhteyden, jota tukee paikallinen liityntäliikenne, eikä asuinalueilta ole metron kanssa päällekkäistä bussiliikennettä Helsingin ydinkeskustaan.


Tämäkö merkitsee nyt sitä, että se Bulevardiakin kulkeva bussi on karsittu? Vai eikö se ole metron kanssa päällekkäinen, kun se o pari korttelia etelämpänä?

Taitaa olla Larussa kysyntää villille bussiliikenteelle, kun metro aloittaa. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten sellaiseen käytännössä puututtaisiin, jos joku ajaisi "tilausajoa" Vattuniemestä Rautatientorille.

----------


## vristo

> Taitaa olla Larussa kysyntää villille bussiliikenteelle, kun metro aloittaa. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten sellaiseen käytännössä puututtaisiin, jos joku ajaisi "tilausajoa" Vattuniemestä Rautatientorille.


Onnibushan voisi heittää keikkaa kaksikerrosbusseillaan Kiasmalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onnibushan voisi heittää keikkaa kaksikerrosbusseillaan Kiasmalle.


Eipä taida voida. Joukkoliikenne on lailla HSL:lle annettu monopoli. Vain Finnairin lentokenttäbusseja katsotaan tässä asiassa läpi sormien. Lauttasaarelaiset eivät taida olla niin tärkeä tekijä valtakunnassa, että heidän annettaisiin rikkoa lakia.

Itse kiinnitin huomiota, että HSL:n selityksessä vedottiin siihen, ettei metron rinnalla pidetä pintaliikennettä. Sehän ei pidä paikkaansa Lauttasaaren etäisyydellä keskustasta. Sörnäisten asema on yhtä kaukana Kaivokadusta kuin Lauttasaaren itäranta. Sörnäisten ja Kaivokadun väliltä ei ole raitio-ja bussiliikennettä lopetettu ja pakotettu lähiseudun asukkaita metroon matkalla Kaivokadulle.

Lauttasaarta voi verrata lähiöihin sikäli, että sieltä on vain yksi reitti keskustaan  Länsiväyläähän eivät lauttasaarelaiset käytä. Mutta 3 km:n etäisyydeltä ei ole mitään mieltä pakottaa matkustamaan ensin väärään suuntaan metroasemalle ja sitten vaihtamaan metroon. Siis matkustajien palvelun kannalta. Mutta siihen tarkoitukseenhan metroa ei tehdäkään  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

Minusta Lauttasaaren ongelmana on, että alue on ratikkaetäisyydellä, mutta sinne ei mene ratikkaa. Ratikkaverkko olisi hyvä ulottaa Lauttasaaren metroaseman kautta Vattuniemeen, Pisaran valmistuttua uusi linja voisi hyvin kulkea vaikka Töölön Pisara-aseman vierestä. Metro on oikein hyvä väline silloin etäisyydet vähän pitenevät, mutta lähempänä keskustaa se tarvitsee tukea myös tiheämmin pysähtelevästä joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## aulis

Olen pitkään jo ajatellut, että välille (Haukilahti-)Westend-Lauttasaari-Ruoholahti-(Keskusta) olisi syytä jättää bussilinja. Edes ruuhka-aikoina. Juuri Westendistä palvelu heikkenee luvattoman paljon, kun nykyisin suoraan ajetaan rampista alas Länsiväylälle ja lähellä on myös Westendinaseman koko bussiralli.

Bussi hoitaisi samalla Lauttasaarentien palvelemisen koko pituudeltaan - se helpottaisi satunnaisia kulkijoita, sillä intuitiivisesti tuntuu itsestään selvältä, että kaupunginosaa halkovaa pääkatua kulkee joukkoliikennettä. Keskustan puolella tämä bussi voisi sitten puolestani mennä minne vain.

Köyhän miehen versio tästä linjasta voisi päättyä Lauttasaaren asemalle. Silläkin jo nopeutettaisiin paljon westendiläisten matkaa nykyiseen liityntäliikennesuunnitelmaan verrattuna, sillä heitä ei turhaan kuskattaisi väärään suuntaan Tapiolan asemalle, ja samaten metrolinjan Otaniemen lenkki jäisi kokonaan pois.

----------


## MJG

> Olen pitkään jo ajatellut, että välille (Haukilahti-)Westend-Lauttasaari-Ruoholahti-(Keskusta) olisi syytä jättää bussilinja. Edes ruuhka-aikoina. Juuri Westendistä palvelu heikkenee luvattoman paljon, kun nykyisin suoraan ajetaan rampista alas Länsiväylälle ja lähellä on myös Westendinaseman koko bussiralli.
> 
> Bussi hoitaisi samalla Lauttasaarentien palvelemisen koko pituudeltaan - se helpottaisi satunnaisia kulkijoita, sillä intuitiivisesti tuntuu itsestään selvältä, että kaupunginosaa halkovaa pääkatua kulkee joukkoliikennettä. Keskustan puolella tämä bussi voisi sitten puolestani mennä minne vain.
> 
> Köyhän miehen versio tästä linjasta voisi päättyä Lauttasaaren asemalle. Silläkin jo nopeutettaisiin paljon westendiläisten matkaa nykyiseen liityntäliikennesuunnitelmaan verrattuna, sillä heitä ei turhaan kuskattaisi väärään suuntaan Tapiolan asemalle, ja samaten metrolinjan Otaniemen lenkki jäisi kokonaan pois.


Kun Länsimetro lisää oleellisesti kaikkien muiden matka-aikaa kuin asemien viereen kulkevien, miksi Westendiä ja Lauttasaarta pitäisi käsitellä erityistapauksina?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Lauttasaarta kohdellaan joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa kuten muitakin metron vaikutuspiiriin kuuluvia kaupunginosia. Toisin sanoen metro tarjoaa tiheävälisen runkoyhteyden, jota tukee paikallinen liityntäliikenne, eikä asuinalueilta ole metron kanssa päällekkäistä bussiliikennettä Helsingin ydinkeskustaan.


Tämä tasapäistysajattelu näkyy jääneen monelta huomaamatta. Eihän esimerkiksi Kulosaarestakaan mene keskustaan suoraa bussilinjaa, eihän? Eihän?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä tasapäistysajattelu näkyy jääneen monelta huomaamatta. Eihän esimerkiksi Kulosaarestakaan mene keskustaan suoraa bussilinjaa, eihän? Eihän?


Mun mielestäni (työssä käyvät) lauttasaarelaiset valittavat pienestä koska vuorotiheys pysyy samana kuin nyt ja metroasemien läheisyydessä asuvilla se paranee. Meni mistä tahansa Lauttasaarta Helsingin keskustaan niin ei kokonaismatka-aika pitene siitä mitä se on bussilla nro 20 nyt. Tietysti saaren korkeuserot ja asukkaiden ikärakenne on sellainen että saattaisi olla tarpeen ajaa jonkinlaista palvelu-pikkubussiinjaa saarta kiertäen ja joka poikkeaisi jossain manteren puolella jossa ihmiset tiheään käyvät, terveysasema? hautausmaa?

Epäreiluna pidän sitä että joitakin Espoon keskiosan pienempiä lähiöitä jotka eivät ole edes varsinaisen länsimetron keräilyalueen piirissä rangaistaan linjojen ja vuorojen vähentamisellä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mun mielestäni (työssä käyvät) lauttasaarelaiset valittavat pienestä koska vuorotiheys pysyy samana kuin nyt ja metroasemien läheisyydessä asuvilla se paranee. Meni mistä tahansa Lauttasaarta Helsingin keskustaan niin ei kokonaismatka-aika pitene siitä mitä se on bussilla nro 20 nyt.


Tässä kai kuitenkin on puhe Vattuniemestä. Sinne on tällä hetkellä parisenkymmentä bussivuoroa tunnissa, ja ne vievät kaikki suoraan keskustaan. Jatkossa, kun bussilla pitäisi mennä metroasemalle, riittää HSL:n käsityksen mukaan alle puolet tuosta vuoromäärästä. Varmaan se riittääkin. Loput kulkee autolla, kun joukkoliikenteestä on tullut niin vaivalloista.

YTV:n kannalta taloudellisinta joukkoliikennettä on sellainen, jota kukaan ei käytä. Autoilun kustannukset eivät ole HSL:n kustannuksia. Ehkä se onkin tässä koko jutun juju, jota vaan ei ääneen sanota. Samalla periaatteellahan YTV ne Espoon ja Vantaan pellot suunnittelee  optimoidaan sellainen linjasto, joka voidaan tuottaa mahdollisimman pienellä rahalla ja mahdollisimman sekavan näköisesti. Toivotaan, ettei kukaan käytä sitä, ettei tarvitse lisätä vuoroja. Voidaan sanoa, että on järjestetty joukkoliikennettä ja samalla olla hiljaa tyytyväisiä siihen, että käyttäjämäärä on olematon ja rahaa kuluu vain vähän.




> Epäreiluna pidän sitä että joitakin Espoon keskiosan pienempiä lähiöitä jotka eivät ole edes varsinaisen länsimetron keräilyalueen piirissä rangaistaan linjojen ja vuorojen vähentamisellä.


Metroaikana on Espoossakin pakko tottua siihen, että kruununjalokivi syö kaikki rahat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä kai kuitenkin on puhe Vattuniemestä. Sinne on tällä hetkellä parisenkymmentä bussivuoroa tunnissa, ja ne vievät kaikki suoraan keskustaan. Jatkossa, kun bussilla pitäisi mennä metroasemalle, riittää HSL:n käsityksen mukaan alle puolet tuosta vuoromäärästä. Varmaan se riittääkin. Loput kulkee autolla, kun joukkoliikenteestä on tullut niin vaivalloista.


Vattuniemeä on selvästi ylipalveltu, jos on pitänyt ajaa 20 bussia tunnissa. 10 bussia tunnissa = 6 minuutin välein. Yhtä tiheään kuin raitiovaunujen vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan. Ja vaikka olisi 10 minuutibn vuoroväli niin ei sa mikään katastrofi ole. 




> YTV:n kannalta taloudellisinta joukkoliikennettä on sellainen, jota kukaan ei käytä. Autoilun kustannukset eivät ole HSL:n kustannuksia. Ehkä se onkin tässä koko jutun juju, jota vaan ei ääneen sanota. Samalla periaatteellahan YTV ne Espoon ja Vantaan pellot suunnittelee  optimoidaan sellainen linjasto, joka voidaan tuottaa mahdollisimman pienellä rahalla ja mahdollisimman sekavan näköisesti. Toivotaan, ettei kukaan käytä sitä, ettei tarvitse lisätä vuoroja. Voidaan sanoa, että on järjestetty joukkoliikennettä ja samalla olla hiljaa tyytyväisiä siihen, että käyttäjämäärä on olematon ja rahaa kuluu vain vähän.
> 
> Metroaikana on Espoossakin pakko tottua siihen, että kruununjalokivi syö kaikki rahat.


Tämä on se varsinainen ongelma, että pikkulahiöiden väestä ajatellaan että kaikki kulkevat autoilla, onhan se totta että meidän nurkilla asuu paljon pikkulapsiperheitä ja heistä vallan moni kulkee autolla, mutta puolen tunnin vuoroväli ruuhkan ulkopuolella ja jolla pääsee vain joko Espoon keskukseen tai Matinkylään ei vastaa nykyajan palvelutasovaatimusta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tkp

> Eipä taida voida. Joukkoliikenne on lailla HSL:lle annettu monopoli. Vain Finnairin lentokenttäbusseja katsotaan tässä asiassa läpi sormien. Lauttasaarelaiset eivät taida olla niin tärkeä tekijä valtakunnassa, että heidän annettaisiin rikkoa lakia.


Jos joku ajaisi ilmaiseksi Kampista tai Kiasmalta Lauttasaareen ja takaisinpäin mainostaen "ilmainen jatkoyhteys junalle, bussille tms" niin kieltäisikö joku pykälä tuon. Onhan noita ilmaisia Ikea-bussejakin jotka ajaa HSL-alueella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vattuniemeä on selvästi ylipalveltu, jos on pitänyt ajaa 20 bussia tunnissa. 10 bussia tunnissa = 6 minuutin välein. Yhtä tiheään kuin raitiovaunujen vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan. Ja vaikka olisi 10 minuutibn vuoroväli niin ei sa mikään katastrofi ole.


En ole koskaan matkustanut bussilla Vattuniemessä, joten en osaa sanoa, onko siellä liikaa kapasiteettia. HSL:n optimoinnit tuntien luulen kuitenkin, että siellä on juuri niin vähän busseja kuin suinkin mahdollista. Oletan siis, että nuo nykyiset 65A, 66A ja 21V kulkevat ruuhkassa hyvillä kuormilla. Osaisiko joku paikallinen valaista asiaa?




> Tämä on se varsinainen ongelma, että pikkulahiöiden väestä ajatellaan että kaikki kulkevat autoilla, onhan se totta että meidän nurkilla asuu paljon pikkulapsiperheitä ja heistä vallan moni kulkee autolla, mutta puolen tunnin vuoroväli ruuhkan ulkopuolella ja jolla pääsee vain joko Espoon keskukseen tai Matinkylään ei vastaa nykyajan palvelutasovaatimusta.


Tämä on vähän oravanpyörä. Kun joukkoliikenne on kelvotonta, on pakko kulkea autolla. Koska kuljetaan kuitenkin autolla, ei kannata parantaa joukkoliikennettä...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En ole koskaan matkustanut bussilla Vattuniemessä, joten en osaa sanoa, onko siellä liikaa kapasiteettia. HSL:n optimoinnit tuntien luulen kuitenkin, että siellä on juuri niin vähän busseja kuin suinkin mahdollista. Oletan siis, että nuo nykyiset 65A, 66A ja 21V kulkevat ruuhkassa hyvillä kuormilla. Osaisiko joku paikallinen valaista asiaa?


Tietyt sukuvelvoitteet ovat tehneet kyseiset linjat hyvin tutuiksi koko niiden uudemman historiansa ajan nimenomaan Vattuniemen päätä ajatelleen, ja sen perusteella sanoisin, etteivät ne bussit siellä Vattuniemen päässä kovinkaan täysinä pääsääntöisesti kulje. Nykytilanteessahan ne (65A, 66A) hoitavat Vattuniemen lisäksi yhteyksiä *Lauttasaaren keskiosista Helsingin niemelle* - se liikennehän on siirtymässä metron varaan aikanaan. Jonkun mielestä jo nyt vaikkapa 66A:n voisi katkaista Lauttasaaren ex ostarin tuntumaan - vaan olisiko siinä mitään järkeä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietyt sukuvelvoitteet ovat tehneet kyseiset linjat hyvin tutuiksi koko niiden uudemman historiansa ajan nimenomaan Vattuniemen päätä ajatelleen, ja sen perusteella sanoisin, etteivät ne bussit siellä Vattuniemen päässä kovinkaan täysinä pääsääntöisesti kulje.


Joitakin "bussinperälähiöitä" ylipalvellaan siksi että busseja ei kannata kääntää ympäri millään ruuhkaisella pääväylällä. Yksi esimerkki on Pajamäki jonne ajaa sekä 14 että 59, ja jälkimmäinen varmaan siksi että siellä on sopiva kääntöpaikka. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Eihän bussimuutos ole iso, sisäisiä linjoja linjataan vain hieman uudelleen. Se on Espoon kaupungin palvelu HSL:ssa kun metro on seudullinen. 

Se on totta että Lauttasaarta kohdellaan kuntarajojen takia eri tavoin kuin Westend-Tapiolaa. Helsingille toinen saari Lauttasaaren lisäksi on Laajasalo, jonne on järkevää ulottaa pikaratikka. Tosin Lauttasaareen, Vattuniemeen, kannattanee ulottaa kortteliratikan haara, kuin pikaraitiolinjaston haara.

----------


## 339-DF

Länsimetro viivästyy, automaatti viivästyy. Ei siis mitään uutta auringon alla. Uutta on se, että kaupunginhaliltus käskee HKL:n johtokuntaa tekemään asialle jotain. Kuitenkin ilmeisesti jotain muuta kuin lopettamaan automaattipelleilyn. Tässä vaiheessa voi kuitenkin pitää jo varmana, että kuljettajien kanssa Espooseenkin ajetaan, ja kauan.

Ratkeaakohan tämä touhu lopulta niin, että automatisointia ei koskaan virallisesti peruta, mutta kuljettajilla ajetaan "tilapäisesti" hamaan tulevaisuuteen asti?

http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...tokunta-kopin/




> Tiedotusvälineille
> 
> Länsimetron liikenteen aloitus uhkaa viivästyä, ratkaisut automatisoinnista marraskuussa
> 
> Helsingin kaupunginhallitus käsitteli maanantaina 13. lokakuuta länsimetron ja metron automatisoinnin tilannetta. Kaupunginhallitukselle annetun selvityksen mukaan länsimetro valmistuu siten, että liikennöinti voidaan aloittaa elokuussa 2016. Sen sijaan metron automatisoinnin jatkuvat tekniset ongelmat uhkaavat viivästyttää liikenteen aloittamista suunnitellussa aikataulussa.
> 
> HKL:n johtokunta ratkaisee marraskuun loppuun mennessä, miten varmistetaan, että liikennöinti voidaan aloittaa kun länsimetro valmistuu.

----------


## bussifriikki

HS: Laituriovien puute uhkaa länsimetron liikennöintiä

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1413261183538

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS: Laituriovien puute uhkaa länsimetron liikennöintiä
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1413261183538


Tässä jutussa ja tässä asiassa on nyt taas pantu kaikki päälaelleen. Ikään kuin Matinkylän metroa ei olisi mahdollista tehdä ilman automaattia ja laituriovia, ja ne molemmat ovat turvallisuuden edellytys. Tosiasiassa automaatti ja laituriovet ovat Matinkylän metron tekemisen ja turvallisuuden haitta.

Automaattiprojektista huolimatta metrojunat toimivat koko ajan, myös tunnelissa ja tunneliasemilla, kun ei ole laituriovia ja on kuljettajat.

Espoossakin ongelmat alkavat ja alkoivat siitä, että normaali ja luotettava metro piti vääntää automaatiksi, jossa matkustajat ovat ongelmatilanteessa oman onnensa nojassa ja jossa joka junaa ei voi enää ajaa asemalle liian lyhyiden asemien ja vuorovälien vuoksi.

Sen ikäisiä junia kuin 100-sarjan junat ovat ei kannata muuttaa enää yhtään miksikään. Vaikka yhden junan muutoksen hintaa ei ole kerrottu, niin sen voi arvata olevan täysin kohtuuton junien taloudelliseen jäljellä olevaan käyttöikään nähden. Hieman eri tilanne olisi ollut, jos muutos olisi tehty 10 vuotta sitten, kuten automaattipuuhastelijat kuvittelivat 15 vuotta sitten. Yhdeksän vuotta sitten heille kerroin, että homma ei onnistu. Nyt ollaan tässä.

Jos tätä asiaa katsoo ammattimaisesti, niin kuljettajatonta ajoa voi harkita sitten, kun 100-sarja korvataan uusilla junilla. Mutta silloinkin vain siinä tilanteessa, että myös 200-sarjan juniin on olemassa ratkaisu muuttaa ne kuljettajattomaan ajoon. Toisaalta nekin ovat sitten siinä iässä, että on vakava syy harkita, onko junien muuttamisessa mitään mieltä. Vai onko niiden ennenaikainen romuttaminen laskettava osaksi automatisoinnin turhia kustannuksia.

Oli sitten kuljettajattoman ajon ajankohta mikä hyvänsä, se asia ei poistu, että automaatti heikentää metron palvelua ja lisää kustannuksia. Se, että Helsingin kaupunki on muuta kuvitellut automaattia tilatessaan, ei ole Siemensin virhe eikä vika. Se varmaan ratkeaa vasta käräjillä, onko Siemens yliarvioinut mahdollisuudet vanhojen junien muutoksista. Mutta muutosta on halunnut Helsinki, joten Siemensin syyllistäminen siinä on perusteetonta ja tulee vain Helsingille itselleen kalliiksi. Siten Helsingin itsensä etu on myöntää omat mokansa. Minkä ei luulisi enää olevan kovin vaikeata, kun päähenkilöt ovat jo eläkkeellä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Mikä on siis pääongelma noiden laituriovien kanssa? Junasarjojen keskenään erilaiset ovetko? 

Itse olen kiinnittänyt huomiota, että maailman metrossa, joissa on  laituriovet käytössä, metrojunien ovet ovat pääsääntöisesti junan ulkopinnalla. Eivät siis seinän sisään aukeavia liukuovia tai ulos aukeavia liukuovia (tyyliin Tamware).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä on siis pääongelma noiden laituriovien kanssa? Junasarjojen keskenään erilaiset ovetko?


Asiaan voisi tietenkin vastata joku, joka tietää, mistä riidellään. Mutta ongelma Hesassa on kai siinä, että laituriovien ja junien väliin tarvitaan iso väli junien erilaisten rakenteiden ja myös taustapeilien vuoksi. Laituriovien pitää olla tehty siten, ettei kukaan pääse laituriovien ja junan väliin.

Junien ovien toisistaan vaihelevat sijainnit on ratkaistu siten, että laituriovien oviaukko on suunnilleen metrin verran leveämpi kuin junien ovet. Siten junien ovet osuvat aukkojen kohdille. Näkyy HS:n jutun kuvassa tämä ekstraleveys.

Kaikkiaan tämä nyt kai on niitä juttuja, miksi ei pitäisi kuvitella, että muutetaan vanha metro junineen kuljettajattomaksi. Sillä jos tällainen muutos tehdään, se tehdään kuten Pariisin ykköslinjalla siten, että laiturit ja junat uusitaan. Mutta kyllä Pariisin ykköselläkin on laiturioven ja vaunun välissä noin 20 cm tilaa.

Hesari on muuten tehnyt toisen jutun aiheesta iltapäivällä. Tässä on haastateltu Länsimetron pelastusyhteistyöryhmän jäsentä, aluepäällikkö Marko Järvistä. Tulee vaan mieleen, että taitaa olla eri vaatimukset Helsingissä ja Espoossa. Kun ei kuljettajattomassa ajossa vanhoissa tunneleissa tarvitse tehdä mitään muutoksia. Mutta Espoossa ei tule lupaa ajaa, vaikka ilman laiturioviakin siellä on paremmat tunnelit, kun on edes liian kapea pelastuslaituri. Helsingissä ei ole pelastuslaituria ollenkaan.

Olemmeko me helsinkiläiset parempia ihmisiä kuin espoolaiset, ja osaamme pelastatutua metrosta ilman mitään apua ja turvatekniikkaa? Vai ovatko espoolaiset parempia ihmisiä kuin helsinkiläiset, ja espoolaiset pitää edes yrittää pelastaa?

Antero

----------


## Paaplo

Milloin M100 sarjaa pitäis uusia? Eli kuinka monta vuotta niiden odotettu elinikä on automaattina?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Milloin M100 sarjaa pitäis uusia? Eli kuinka monta vuotta niiden odotettu elinikä on automaattina?


Käytössä olevat junat on valmistettu 19801984 ja peruskorjattu 20042009. Muistaakseni ajatus oli, että peruskorjauksen jälkeen ajetaan 15 vuotta. Siis romutus olisi edessä 20202025. Siten automaattivarustelu olisi käytössä 510 vuotta yksilöstä riippuen.

Mutta voihan olla, että jos juniin uhrataan nyt merkittävästi rahaa, niillä ajetaankin pidempään. Sinänsä junien mekaniikassa ei liene mitään estettä pidempään käyttöön. Sähkötekniikan ikääntyminen voi tulla ongelmaksi ylläpidon kannalta. Kustannukset voivat olla suuret tai varaosien saaminen käy mahdottomaksi.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Eli se laituriovien ominaisuus, joka ei muualla nähdä ongelmana, estäisi koko liikennöinnin meillä Suomessa.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...orm_trains.JPG

http://www.mesa-imaging.ch/fileadmin...rm_Gates_1.png

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:45 ----------

Tässä on joku valmistaja nähnyt saman ongelman ja yrittänyt löytää ratkaisua siihen:

http://www.kyosan.co.jp/english/prod...duct02-15.html

----------


## sub

Laituriovien tilaaja ei liene niitä penaalin terävimpiä kyniä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olemmeko me helsinkiläiset parempia ihmisiä kuin espoolaiset, ja osaamme pelastatutua metrosta ilman mitään apua ja turvatekniikkaa? Vai ovatko espoolaiset parempia ihmisiä kuin helsinkiläiset, ja espoolaiset pitää edes yrittää pelastaa?


Espoolaiset parempia. 

Espoolaisia varten ei tarvitse pelastuslaitosta kutsua vaan he osaavat älypuhelimen avulla pelastaa itsensä ulos metrosta. 





> Milloin M100 sarjaa pitäis uusia? Eli kuinka monta vuotta niiden odotettu elinikä on automaattina?


No jos koko roska valmistuu 2017 ja jos kokonaikäyttöiksi laskettaisiin 40 v niin vain muutama vuosi. 

Käytännössä kai niillä ajetaan 10-15 vuotta. Nehän ovat laatujunia ja käytännössä vain jos niihin tulee vaurioita ja korjaaminen maksaisi liikaa, niin niitä jouduttaisiin paalaamaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Olemmeko me helsinkiläiset parempia ihmisiä kuin espoolaiset, ja osaamme pelastatutua metrosta ilman mitään apua ja turvatekniikkaa? Vai ovatko espoolaiset parempia ihmisiä kuin helsinkiläiset, ja espoolaiset pitää edes yrittää pelastaa?


On maailmalla yleinen käytäntö, että uudet tunnelit rakennetaan nykyisillä määräyksillä ja vanhoja tunneleita käytetään valmistumishetken turvaratkaisuilla. Ei muuallakaan lähdetä rakentamaan tunneleita uusiksi, kun kulkutekniikkaa modernisoidaan, kuten nyt Helsingissä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> On maailmalla yleinen käytäntö, että uudet tunnelit rakennetaan nykyisillä määräyksillä ja vanhoja tunneleita käytetään valmistumishetken turvaratkaisuilla. Ei muuallakaan lähdetä rakentamaan tunneleita uusiksi, kun kulkutekniikkaa modernisoidaan, kuten nyt Helsingissä.


Argumentum ad populum. Se, että jokin on yleinen tapa, ei tee siitä loogista. Anteron ihmettely on täysin relevanttia.

----------


## petteri

> Argumentum ad populum. Se, että jokin on yleinen tapa, ei tee siitä loogista. Anteron ihmettely on täysin relevanttia.


Eikös ole turvallisuusmielessä hyvin epäilyttävää, että raitiovaunut yhä kulkevat ihmisten ja muun liikenteen joukossa käyttäen kevyelle liikenteelle vaarallisia nopeuksia, kun junat voidaan laittaa eristetyille radoille ja tunneleihin, jolloin liikenne on paljon turvallisempaa? Se, että jokin on yleinen tapa, ei tee siitä loogista, eikö vain? Kyllä pintaliikenteellekin voidaan esittää "täysin relevantteja" turvallisuusvaatimuksia.

Minusta silloin lähinnä hurskastellaan kun metroa ja pintaliikennettä käsitellään ihan eri säännöillä. Jos vaaditaan metroturvallisuudessa tehtävän kaikki mitä on mahdollista, hinnalla millä hyvänsä, olettaisihan sitten saman turvallisuusasenteen koskevan myös pintajoukkoliikennettä. Jos metrotunneleita saneeraamalla voidaan tilastollisesti säästää ehkä jotain luokkaa 0,001 ihmishenkeä yhtä metrolinjaa kohden vuodessa, olettaisi toki että ainakin pintaliikenteen nopeuksien pudottamista, jolla on satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suuremmat turvallisuusvaikutukset, vaadittaisiin paljon äänekkäämmin.

----------


## 339-DF

Petterin trollit ovat aina yhtä huvittavaa luettavaa. Mitään eroahan ei ole sillä, onko liikenneväline tunnelissa vai maanpinnalla, häviääkö savu savuna ilmaan vai jää täyttämään tunnelia, pääsevätkö matkustajat juoksemaan ulkoilmassa karkuun vai jäävätkö tunnelin loukkuun.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Eikös ole turvallisuusmielessä hyvin epäilyttävää, että raitiovaunut yhä kulkevat ihmisten ja muun liikenteen joukossa käyttäen kevyelle liikenteelle vaarallisia nopeuksia, kun junat voidaan laittaa eristetyille radoille ja tunneleihin, jolloin liikenne on paljon turvallisempaa?


Huoh... Vaihda vain puheenaihetta. Sehän se vasta hyvää keskustelukulttuuria onkin.




> Se, että jokin on yleinen tapa, ei tee siitä loogista, eikö vain?


Aivan totta. Hienosti opittu. Muista tämä jatkossakin!




> Kyllä pintaliikenteellekin voidaan esittää "täysin relevantteja" turvallisuusvaatimuksia.


Epäilemättä voidaan. Ja esitetäänkin. Ja niin voisi metrollekin vaatia - nykykäytännön kyseenalaistaminen ei vielä ole minkään vaatimista.




> Minusta silloin lähinnä hurskastellaan kun metroa ja pintaliikennettä käsitellään ihan eri säännöillä.


Varmastikin näytät missä näin tehdään.




> Jos vaaditaan metroturvallisuudessa tehtävän kaikki mitä on mahdollista, hinnalla millä hyvänsä, olettaisihan sitten saman turvallisuusasenteen koskevan myös pintajoukkoliikennettä.


_Jos_ vaaditaan. Näyttänet missä on vaadittu.




> Jos metrotunneleita saneeraamalla voidaan tilastollisesti säästää ehkä jotain luokkaa 0,001 ihmishenkeä yhtä metrolinjaa kohden vuodessa,


Tämä on täysin oma arvauksesi. Tai sitten esität luotettavan lähteen.




> olettaisi toki että ainakin pintaliikenteen nopeuksien pudottamista, jolla on satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suuremmat turvallisuusvaikutukset, vaadittaisiin paljon äänekkäämmin.


Varmasti vaadittaisiinkin, jos vaikutukset todella satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suuremmat olisivat. Jos väität että ovat, esittänet sille luotettavan lähteen. Muussa tapauksessa jätän höpinäsi - taas - omaan arvoonsa.




> Petterin trollit ovat aina yhtä huvittavaa luettavaa.


Minua tämä pelleily ei enää jaksa edes huvittaa. Tässä on nimittäin se vaara, että joku voi vielä ottaa tosissaankin. Tosin aika pieni vaara onneksi, luulisin.

----------


## petteri

> Petterin trollit ovat aina yhtä huvittavaa luettavaa. Mitään eroahan ei ole sillä, onko liikenneväline tunnelissa vai maanpinnalla, häviääkö savu savuna ilmaan vai jää täyttämään tunnelia, pääsevätkö matkustajat juoksemaan ulkoilmassa karkuun vai jäävätkö tunnelin loukkuun.


339-DF:n liikuttava yksisilmäisyys on myös viihdyttävää. Kuoleminen rakastetun ratikan tai pehmeän bussin töytäisemänä on niin suloinen lähtötapa, että se kaipaa erityistä suojelua ja tuhatkertainen riski menee pyöristysmarginaaleihin. Metroon pitäisi sen sijaan kyllä kovin epätodennäköisiä tapauksia varten saneerata poistumisjärjestelyt, jotka kovin harvoissa tapauksissa edes pelastavat ihmishenkiä.

Olkiukkoileva trollailu on hauskaa, eikö vain 339-DF?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:40 ----------




> Varmasti vaadittaisiinkin, jos vaikutukset todella satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suuremmat olisivat. Jos väität että ovat, esittänet sille luotettavan lähteen. Muussa tapauksessa jätän höpinäsi - taas - omaan arvoonsa.


Ajonopeuksien pudottamisen vaikutuksista liikennekuolemiin ja -loukkaantumisiin on olemassa paljon tutkimuksia. Jotta liikennekuolemia saadaan vähennettyä nopeuksien pudottaminen on siihen tehokkain keino. Tylppänokkaiset joukkoliikennevälineet kuten raitiovaunu ja bussi vaativat törmäyksissä vielä alempia nopeuksia kuin henkilöautot, joita on tutkittu enemmän.

http://humantransport.org/sidewalks/SpeedKills.htm

Suuret tulipalo-onnettomuudet nykyaikaisissa metroissa, joissa palava on materiaali on minimissä ovat nykyään harvinaisia. Varsinkin sellaiset, joissa noista vaadituilla pelastuslaitureilla voitaisiin edes teoriassa pelastaa ihmishenkiä. Turvallisuusvaikutuksen pienuus suhteessa siihen mitä pintaliikenteessä on tehtävissä on ihan päivänselvää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minua tämä pelleily ei enää jaksa edes huvittaa. Tässä on nimittäin se vaara, että joku voi vielä ottaa tosissaankin. Tosin aika pieni vaara onneksi, luulisin.


En mä usko, että kukaan jlf:n lukija ottaa Petteriä tosissaan. Korkeintaan joku satunnainen kävijä, mutta ne jutut on niin absurdeja, ettei sitä varaa oikein ole.




> 339-DF:n liikuttava yksisilmäisyys on myös viihdyttävää. Kuoleminen rakastetun ratikan tai pehmeän bussin töytäisemänä on niin suloinen lähtötapa, että se kaipaa erityistä suojelua ja tuhatkertainen riski menee pyöristysmarginaaleihin. Metroon pitäisi sen sijaan kyllä kovin epätodennäköisiä tapauksia varten saneerata poistumisjärjestelyt, jotka kovin harvoissa tapauksissa edes pelastavat ihmishenkiä.


Ystävä kallis, annetaan peikkolauman tanssia ja laulaa! Mä kuolen paljon mieluummin oman mokan takia ratikan tai bussin alle kuin muiden mokista seuraavan tulipalon seurauksena metrotunneliin. Kas kun ensimmäiseen pystyn käytökselläni vaikuttamaan, jälkimmäiseen en. Meillä on varmaan erilaiset kuolinpreferenssit.




> Olkiukkoileva trollailu on hauskaa, eikö vain 339-DF?


En tiedä, missä näet pieniä vihreitä olkiukkoja, mutta sekoitit viestissäsi aivan hurmaavalla tavalla pintaliikenteen ja tunneliliikenteen väittäen, että niiden turvallisuus on järjestettävä samalla tavalla. 


> Minusta silloin lähinnä hurskastellaan kun metroa ja pintaliikennettä käsitellään ihan eri säännöillä.


 Jos samoilla säännöillä toimittaisiin, niin tunnelissa ajettaisiin 40 km/h ja mitään erityisiä turvajärjestelyjä, kuten savunpoistoa, ei olisi.

Nyt naurattaa jo niin, että taidan pitää vähän taukoa tästä pelleilystä taas vaihteeksi.

----------


## petteri

> En mä usko, että kukaan jlf:n lukija ottaa Petteriä tosissaan. Korkeintaan joku satunnainen kävijä, mutta ne jutut on niin absurdeja, ettei sitä varaa oikein ole.


Nyt olen ihan samaa mieltä. Kuka nyt ääriliikkeiden valtaamia nettipalstoja tosissaan ottaisi, Joukkoliikennefoorumikin on niin metrovihan ja ratikkaintoilun kyllästämä, että kukaan luotettaviin lähteisiin kuten vaikka Helsingin Sanomiin tai Helsingin ja Espoon selvityksiin tutustunut tuskin tätä palstaa tosissaan ottaa.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt olen ihan samaa mieltä. Kuka nyt ääriliikkeiden valtaamia nettipalstoja tosissaan ottaisi, Joukkoliikennefoorumikin on niin metrovihan ja ratikkaintoilun kyllästämä, että kukaan luotettaviin lähteisiin kuten vaikka Helsingin Sanomiin tai Helsingin ja Espoon selvityksiin tutustunut tuskin tätä palstaa tosissaan ottaa.


Sanopa muuta. Varsinkin, kun tosiaan on nämä tutkivaa journalismia harrastavat tiedotusvälineet, kuten mainitsemasi Helsingin Sanomat, joka tarkistaa faktat monesta paikasta eikä vahingossakaan syyllisty yksipuoliseen uutisointiin. Samoin kuin Helsingin ja Espoon kaupunkien selvitykset, jotka hämmästyttävän hyvin pystyvät ennustamaan esimerkiksi hankkeiden kustannuksia, aikatauluja ja mahdollisia ongelmia. Se vielä pitää lisätä listaasi, että asioita valmistelemassa ovat hämmästyttävän rehelliset ja avoimet virkamiehet, joiden ammattitaito on maailman ehdotonta huippua. Kyllä meidän kelpaa!

----------


## petteri

> Sanopa muuta. Varsinkin, kun tosiaan on nämä tutkivaa journalismia harrastavat tiedotusvälineet, kuten mainitsemasi Helsingin Sanomat, joka tarkistaa faktat monesta paikasta eikä vahingossakaan syyllisty yksipuoliseen uutisointiin. Samoin kuin Helsingin ja Espoon kaupunkien selvitykset, jotka hämmästyttävän hyvin pystyvät ennustamaan esimerkiksi hankkeiden kustannuksia, aikatauluja ja mahdollisia ongelmia. Se vielä pitää lisätä listaasi, että asioita valmistelemassa ovat hämmästyttävän rehelliset ja avoimet virkamiehet, joiden ammattitaito on maailman ehdotonta huippua. Kyllä meidän kelpaa!


Osuit naulan kantaan!  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ajonopeuksien pudottamisen vaikutuksista liikennekuolemiin ja -loukkaantumisiin on olemassa paljon tutkimuksia. Jotta liikennekuolemia saadaan vähennettyä nopeuksien pudottaminen on siihen tehokkain keino. Tylppänokkaiset joukkoliikennevälineet kuten raitiovaunu ja bussi vaativat törmäyksissä vielä alempia nopeuksia kuin henkilöautot, joita on tutkittu enemmän.
> 
> http://humantransport.org/sidewalks/SpeedKills.htm


Totta, joskin ilmiselvää jokaiselle joka on vähänkään asioihin perehtynyt. Eivätkä esim. kaikki raitiovaunut ole tylppänokkaisia. Metrotkaan ilmeisesti mielestäsi eivät?




> Suuret tulipalo-onnettomuudet nykyaikaisissa metroissa, joissa palava on materiaali on minimissä ovat nykyään harvinaisia. Varsinkin sellaiset, joissa noista vaadituilla pelastuslaitureilla voitaisiin edes teoriassa pelastaa ihmishenkiä. Turvallisuusvaikutuksen pienuus suhteessa siihen mitä pintaliikenteessä on tehtävissä on ihan päivänselvää.


"Harvinaisia". Ja tässä pitäisi nyt vain luottaa sanaasi.

Et millään tavoin perustele väitettäsi siitä, että pintaliikenteen nopeuksien pudottamisella olisi satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suuremmat vaikutukset. Et onnistunut edes todistamaan, että niillä olisi yhtäkään kertaa suuremmat vaikutukset.

Mutta ethän toisaalta mitään sellaista yrittänytkään. Trollailu on siitä helppoa, ettei tarvitse yrittääkään kuulostaa järkevältä. Katsotaan taas joskus jos olisit aikuistunut.

----------


## late-

> Argumentum ad populum. Se, että jokin on yleinen tapa, ei tee siitä loogista. Anteron ihmettely on täysin relevanttia.


Minusta olkiukko. Argumentum ad populun tarkoittaa vetoamista yleiseen mielipiteeseen, joka voi olla perustaltaan hatara. Petteri vetoaa kuitenkin toimintatapaan, jonka voidaan kohtuudella olettaa perustuvan harkintaan. Ei ole todennäköistä, että suuressa joukossa suuria rakentamishankkeita olisi edetty turvallisuuden suhteen fiilispohjalta.

Ei ole yleisestikään mielekästä väittää, ettei muualla tehdyillä ratkaisuilla olisi mitään todistusvoimaa. Toki on vielä parempi ja usein tarpeellistakin selvittää varsinaiset taustalla olevat syyt.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei ole yleisestikään mielekästä väittää, ettei muualla tehdyillä ratkaisuilla olisi mitään todistusvoimaa.


Olet oikeassa. Mutta kun alkuperäinen ihmettelijä ihmetteli nimenomaan käytännön järkevyyttä, on minusta vähintäänkin hataraa perustella se _vain_ sillä, että muuallakin tehdään näin. 




> Toki on vielä parempi ja usein tarpeellistakin selvittää varsinaiset taustalla olevat syyt.


Nimenomaan.

----------


## petteri

> Et millään tavoin perustele väitettäsi siitä, että pintaliikenteen nopeuksien pudottamisella olisi satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suuremmat vaikutukset. Et onnistunut edes todistamaan, että niillä olisi yhtäkään kertaa suuremmat vaikutukset.
> 
> Mutta ethän toisaalta mitään sellaista yrittänytkään. Trollailu on siitä helppoa, ettei tarvitse yrittääkään kuulostaa järkevältä. Katsotaan taas joskus jos olisit aikuistunut.




No lasketaanpa nyt mieliksesi. Maailmassa on luokkaa 2000 metro tai muuta tunneloitua joukkoliikennelinjaa, pitkää rautatietunnelia ym. Viimeiseen 50 vuoteen on ilmeisesti tapahtunut yksi paha tunnelionnettomuus, jossa juna on sekä syttynyt palamaan että pysähtynyt tunneliin. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...d_subway_fires

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1995_Baku_Metro_fire

Oletetaan tuosta että tuollaisia paloja ja tunneliin pysähtymistilanteita tapahtuu noin yksi 50000 metrolinjan käyttövuotta (osa linjoista ei ole ollut käytössä koko aikaa) kohti ja yhdessä onnettomuudessa on vaarassa keskimäärin 300 henkeä. Vaikka noin pienten riskien arviointi on hyvin vaikeaa, tehdään tuosta kuitenkin arvio, että vaaran todennäköisyys ilman muita toimenpiteitä on luokkaa 300 henkeä / 50000 metrolinja käyttövuosi , se 0,006 henkeä metrolinjaa kohti vuodessa.

Kuinka tuollaisia onnettomuuksia voidaan välttää? Bakun onnettomuuden syy oli suuri palavan materiaalin määrä junassa ja tunnelissa, minimoimalla palavan materiaalin määrän voidaan palon todennäköisyyttä pienentää murto-osaan. 

Sitten tulee mukaan kysymys kuinka paljon matkustajia tunnelissa olevan evakointilaiturin pelastavan, tulipalo tunnelissa on aina erittäin vakava tilanne ja häkään sekä savuun kuolee nopeasti. Asemilla ihmisten pelastumismahdollisuudet ovat hyvät, mutta tunnelissa yleensä paljon huonommat. Tehdään kuitenkin oletus, että tuollaisessa pahassa tilanteessa keskimäärin kolmasosa pelastuu jos tunnelissa on leveä evakointilaituri eikä ketään pelastu, jos sellaista ei ole. Tuo on kyllä rohkea oletus pelastuslaitureiden hyödystä äärimmäisessä katatsrofissa. Silloin pelastuslaiturin turvallisuushyödyksi saadaan noin 0,002 hengensäästöä metrolinjaa kohti vuodessa.

Miten verrata tuota pintaliikenteeseen. No suhteutetaanpa tuota lukua Helsingin pintaliikenteen uhrilukuihin. Vuosina 2007-2011 Helsingin raitioliikenteen onnetomuuksissa kuoli neljä henkeä, bussiliikenteessä 69 henkeä . Raportti: Liikenneonnettomuudet
Helsingissä vuonna 2011

Suhteutetaan tuota sitten matkustajamääriin, raitiovaunuissa on Helsingissä suunnilleen saman verran matkustajia kuin metrossa. Kuolemia oli siis raitioliikenteessä 0,8 per vuosi, oletetaan tuon olevan vertailukelpoinen lukuun 0,8 henkeä metrolinjaa kohti vuodessa. Bussiliikenteessä matkustajakilometrejä oli noin 4 kertaa enemmän kuin raitiovaunuissa, josta saadaan vertailuluvuksi busseille 3,5 henkeä metrolinjaa kohti vuodessa.

Pintaliikenteen kuolemien ja käytettävien nopeuksien yhteyttä on tutkittu paljon ja nopeuksien pudottaminen sekä liikenneympäristön parantaminen on vähentänyt kuolemia rajusti.

Jos oletetaan, että pintaliikenteen kuolemat puolitetaan, turvallisuusvaikutus on raitiovaunuissa 0,4 muutettuna yksiköksi hengensäästö metrolinjaa kohti vuodessa ja bussiliikenteessä 1,7 hengensäästöä metrolinjaa kohti vuodessa.

Ylempänä on laskettu pelastuslaituri-investoinnin turvallisuusvaikutukseksi 0,002 hengensäästöä metrolinjaa kohti vuodessa. Tuosta päästään siihen, että raitioliikenteen kuolonuhrien puolitus on 200 kertaa tehokkaampaa ja bussiliikenteessä 850 kertaa tehokkaampi tapa säästää ihmishenkiä kuin evakointilaitureiden rakentaminen. 

Tämä on nyt toki on vain suuntaa-antava laskelma, jonka tarkoituksena on vain antaa kuvaa turvallisuusvaikutusten suhteesta. Metropalot ovat niin harvinaisia ja pelastuslaiturit auttavat niissä niin harvoin (asema on parempi pelastuspaikka), että arvioissa on toki paljon virhelähteitä.

Kannattaa myös huomioida, että

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten verrata tuota pintaliikenteeseen. No suhteutetaanpa tuota lukua Helsingin pintaliikenteen uhrilukuihin. Vuosina 2007-2011 Helsingin raitioliikenteen onnetomuuksissa kuoli neljä henkeä, bussiliikenteessä 69 henkeä . Raportti: Liikenneonnettomuudet Helsingissä vuonna 2011


Bussiliikenteen onnettomuuksissa ei suinkaan kuollut hurjaa 69:ää henkeä (jos bussiliikenne olisi niin vaarallista, niin se varmaan kiellettäisiin). 69 on kuolleiden ja loukkaantuneiden yhteismäärä. Kuolleita näistä oli 6.

----------


## petteri

> Bussiliikenteen onnettomuuksissa ei suinkaan kuollut hurjaa 69:ää henkeä (jos bussiliikenne olisi niin vaarallista, niin se varmaan kiellettäisiin). 69 on kuolleiden ja loukkaantuneiden yhteismäärä. Kuolleita näistä oli 6.


Oops. Kuudella kuolleella bussiliikenteen kuolonuhrien puolituksen vaikutus on evakointilaitureihin verrattuna noin 80 kertainen ja raitioliikenteen kuolemien puolituksen vaikutus noin 200 kertainen.

----------


## 339-DF

Louko ja saunaveljet kaivavat metroa Espooseen. Helsinkiläiset foliohatut yrittävät automatisoida liikenteen. YYA-heng... ei kun siis YTV-heng... äh, tarkoitan tietysti HSL-hengessä koko HSL-alue maksaa. Uutta on vain se, että lippujen hinnankorotuksille annetaan ihan konkreettinen syy.

https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2014/jouk...n-hintoja-5601

Voisiko rivien välistä lukea jopa, että Pasilassa ei nyt suorastaan ole hullaannuttu näistä kahden jäsenkunnan touhuiluista?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisiko rivien välistä lukea jopa, että Pasilassa ei nyt suorastaan ole hullaannuttu näistä kahden jäsenkunnan touhuiluista?


Eihän se siltä näytä, vaan päinvastoin.

HLJ 2015 -suunnitelmaa on valmisteltu pari vuotta ja keväällä saatiin tulokseksi, että Raidejokeri on ylivoimainen raideliikennehanke ja samalla halvin. Eli osana valmistelua tehtiin HLJ 2015 raidetarkastelut, joissa Raidejokerin yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödyt olivat 20,9 M/vuodessa ja tuottoaste 7,6 %. Pisaran luvut olivat 20,3 M/v ja 2,5 %, Kivenlahden metrolla 14,1 M/v ja 1,8 %.

Mitä HSL:n hallitus sitten päätti? Heittää raidetarkastelut roskiin, jättää tulokset kertomatta suunnitelmaluonnoksessa ja nostaa Pisaran ja Kivenlahden metron kärkihankkeiksi. Perusteluna se, että nämä on lobattu ohi virkamiesvalmistelun suoraan ministereille ilman perusteluita tai väärin perusteluin.

HSL:ssä on varmaan hyvä työilmapiiri, kun hyvällä työllä ei ole mitään arvoa. Ei edes sen vertaa, että työ julkaistaisiin ja poliitikot sanoisivat rehellisesti, että he eivät välitä asiallisista perusteluista vaan tuhlaavat julkisia rahoja miten lystäävät. Rehellisyyden sijaan HLJ-luonnos ja muutama oheisraportti on päivitetty ympäripyöreällä selittelyllä, jonka olisi voinut kirjoitta jo kaksi vuotta sitten ilman liikennetutkimuksia, yhteismitallisten arvioiden kehittämistä ja taloudellisia laskelmia sekä muita asiallisia vaikutusarvioita.

Raidehankkeiden vertailu oli nimittäin ensimmäisen kerran tehty jotakuinkin oikein. Mittareita oli mietitty, jotta ne kuvaavat haluttuja vaikutuksia, ja hankkeet oli laskettu yhtenäisellä tavalla ja kokonaisuutena. Ei siis kuten aina aikaisemmin, että kustannusarviot eivät ole samassa ajankohdassa ja maankäyttö, muu liikenneverkko sekä tarkasteluvuosi ovat mitä kussakin hankkeessa on satuttu olettamaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> HLJ 2015 -suunnitelmaa on valmisteltu pari vuotta ja keväällä saatiin tulokseksi, että Raidejokeri on ylivoimainen raideliikennehanke ja samalla halvin. Eli osana valmistelua tehtiin HLJ 2015 raidetarkastelut, joissa Raidejokerin yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödyt olivat 20,9 M/vuodessa ja tuottoaste 7,6 %. Pisaran luvut olivat 20,3 M/v ja 2,5 %, Kivenlahden metrolla 14,1 M/v ja 1,8 %.
> 
> Mitä HSL:n hallitus sitten päätti? Heittää raidetarkastelut roskiin, jättää tulokset kertomatta suunnitelmaluonnoksessa ja nostaa Pisaran ja Kivenlahden metron kärkihankkeiksi. Perusteluna se, että nämä on lobattu ohi virkamiesvalmistelun suoraan ministereille ilman perusteluita tai väärin perusteluin.


Ei noita selvityksiä ole roskiin heitetty ja ne vahvistavat sen tiedon että Pisara-rata ja Länsimetro ovat yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattavia hankkeita, joille on ollut selkeät perusteet. Politiikassa on vaikea saada kaikkea, mutta on kuitenkin oikein hyvä, että Länsimetron jatke ja Pisara-rata sentään edistyvät. 

Jokeriratikkakin voisi parhaassa tapauksessa edistyä ainakin jos ratikkalaajennusten kannattajat käyttäisivät enemmän energiaa ratikkalaajennusten lobbaamiseen jo päätettyjen ja kohta rakenteillakin olevien raidehankkeiden arvostelun sijasta. Ratikkapuolue tekee metro- ja kaupunkijunakielteisyydellään jopa hallaa omalle asialleen, kun raitioverkon laajennukset hautautuvat viestinnässä mihinkään johtamattoman metrovalituksen alle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jokeriratikkakin voisi parhaassa tapauksessa edistyä ainakin jos ratikkalaajennusten kannattajat käyttäisivät enemmän energiaa ratikkalaajennusten lobbaamiseen...


Lobbaamista tarvitsevat ja sitä puolustelevat ne henkilöt, joilla ei ole asialleen mitään päteviä perusteluita.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Lobbaamista tarvitsevat ja sitä puolustelevat ne henkilöt, joilla ei ole asialleen mitään päteviä perusteluita.


Lobbaamista karsastavat usein henkilöt, jotka eivät riittävästi usko omien hankkeidensa toteutumismahdollisuuksiin tai jotka ovat kyvyttömiä kompromisseihin. Muiden kannattaa yrittää vaikuttaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...henkilöt, jotka eivät riittävästi usko omien hankkeidensa toteutumismahdollisuuksiin tai jotka ovat kyvyttömiä kompromisseihin. Muiden kannattaa yrittää vaikuttaa.


Hyvä kuvaus niistä, joiden on pakko turvautua lobbaamiseen.

Vaikuttaminen ja lobbaus eivät muuten ole sama asia.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Hesari tänään: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1415248344298




> *Länsimetron vaikeudet jatkuvat: Automaattiajosta aiotaan luopua liikennöinnin alussa*
> Kaupunki 6.11.2014 17:54
> 
> Marja Salomaa
> 
> Helsingin Sanomat
> 
> Helsingin vanhat metrojunat aloittavat liikennöintinsä länsimetron kiskoilla nykyisenkaltaisella kuljettaja-ajolla vuoden 2016 syksyllä.
> 
> ...

----------


## ess

Ajetaanko nyt sitten pitemmällä vuorovälillä kun automaatti ei ole auttamassa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ajetaanko nyt sitten pitemmällä vuorovälillä kun automaatti ei ole auttamassa?


Ei, vaan voidaan jopa ajaa lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä ja suuremmalla linjanopeudella, kun automaatti ei ole haittaamassa. Pärjätään ehkä vähemmällä kalustotarpeellakin jos kiertoaika on tarpeeksi automaattia parempi.

Miten niin?

Siten, ettei ole tarvetta käyttää aikaa hitaaseen junan kohdistamiseen oville ja asemalla voidaan seistä vain sen aikaa kun ihmiset tulevat ja menevät. Aikataulusta voidaan tehdä tiukempi kuin automaatilla, ja ihminen pystyy sopeutumaan laitureiden tapahtumiin toisin kuin kone. Siten liikennöinnistä tulee luotettavaa, koska ihmisen ajolle voidaan asettaa aikamarginaali, jota käytetään tarvittaessa. Automaatti käyttää aikamarginaalinsa koko ajan ja häiriö johtaa aina myöhästymiseen ja kierron hidastumiseen. Kuljettaja-ajossa häiriöön voi käyttää aikamarginaalia, jolloin häiriö jää yhden junan ja parhaimmillaan yhden aseman kohdalle siksi aikaa, kunnes häiriön viivästys on saatu kurotuksi pois.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei, vaan voidaan jopa ajaa lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä ja suuremmalla linjanopeudella, kun automaatti ei ole haittaamassa. Pärjätään ehkä vähemmällä kalustotarpeellakin jos kiertoaika on tarpeeksi automaattia parempi.
> 
> Miten niin?
> 
> Siten, ettei ole tarvetta käyttää aikaa hitaaseen junan kohdistamiseen oville ja asemalla voidaan seistä vain sen aikaa kun ihmiset tulevat ja menevät. Aikataulusta voidaan tehdä tiukempi kuin automaatilla, ja ihminen pystyy sopeutumaan laitureiden tapahtumiin toisin kuin kone. Siten liikennöinnistä tulee luotettavaa, koska ihmisen ajolle voidaan asettaa aikamarginaali, jota käytetään tarvittaessa. Automaatti käyttää aikamarginaalinsa koko ajan ja häiriö johtaa aina myöhästymiseen ja kierron hidastumiseen. Kuljettaja-ajossa häiriöön voi käyttää aikamarginaalia, jolloin häiriö jää yhden junan ja parhaimmillaan yhden aseman kohdalle siksi aikaa, kunnes häiriön viivästys on saatu kurotuksi pois.


No ehkä se ei nyt ihan mene noin, jos länsimetro avataan syksyllä 2016 niin aika paljon siinä tulee olemaan keskeneräistä automaatin lisäksi ja saattaa olla että junat joutuvat turvallisuussyistä köröttelemään 50 km/h.

Kuulin eilen muuten yhdeltä taksikuskilta että kehärata saattaa viivästyä lentokentän glykoli-ongelmien vuoksi, tai sitten lentokentän asema ei ole käytössä kun rata avataan liikenteelle. Vahvistusta sille huhulle löytyy tästä: http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...kohta-vaarassa

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Vuoroväli kurottanee noin 3 minuuttiin, ei metroilu rakettitiedettä ole. Ei länsimetron avaaminen vaikuta liiemmin kuin aikataulumuutoksin ja tietysti uusi metropätkä käytössä. Itä-Länsi rautatiestä eli tästä metrosta on noin 73% valmiina viimeistään kun länäri avataan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No ehkä se ei nyt ihan mene noin, jos länsimetro avataan syksyllä 2016 niin aika paljon siinä tulee olemaan keskeneräistä automaatin lisäksi ja saattaa olla että junat joutuvat turvallisuussyistä köröttelemään 50 km/h.


Onko sinulla jokin lähde ajatukselle siitä, että metroliikenne Espooseen aloitettaisiin keskeneräisellä radalla? Itse en näe mitään järkeä, että sellaiseen edes pyrittäisiin, koska en keksi mitään etua sellaiselle.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko sinulla jokin lähde ajatukselle siitä, että metroliikenne Espooseen aloitettaisiin keskeneräisellä radalla? Itse en näe mitään järkeä, että sellaiseen edes pyrittäisiin, koska en keksi mitään etua sellaiselle.


Siis keskeneräistä on ainakin se että laituriovet puuttuvat ja monet muut seikat voivat vaatia varovaisuutta uudella radalla. jos automatisointi ei ole valmis vielä silloin nin kuljettajien ohjeistus tulee olemaan äärimmäisen tarkkaa ja se voi tarkoittaa alennetulla nopeudella ajamista, ja myös tähystämistä poikkeaimen havaitsemiseksi. 

Esim rautatiepuolella muistan että kaupunkirataa Hki-Tikkurila ajettiin aluksi vain 60 km/h nopeudella, myös K-junat jotka eivät pysähtyneet kaikilla asemilla.  Olimme juuri muuttaneet Vantaalle joten muistan millaista köröttelyä junalla kulkeminen silloin aluksi oli.

Varmaa tulee olemaan myös se että Tapiolassa ei ole syksyllä 2016 vielä bussiterminaalia vaan matkustajat joutuvat kulkemaan erilaisten rakennustyömaiden läpi päästääksen bussista metroon jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siis keskeneräistä on ainakin se että laituriovet puuttuvat ja monet muut seikat voivat vaatia varovaisuutta uudella radalla.


Eihän laituriovien puuttuminen keskeneräiseksi tee, sillä ne puuttuu nykyisiltäkin asemilta. Samoilla junilla näillä tullaan ajamaan, ja turvallisuus länsimetron radalla on huippuluokkaa vanhaan rataan verrattuna. Jos turvallisuudessa taas havaitaan puutteita, eli asioita, jotka ei täytä nykyvaatimuksia, ei siellä varmaan tulla ajamaan ollenkaan.




> Varmaa tulee olemaan myös se että Tapiolassa ei ole syksyllä 2016 vielä bussiterminaalia vaan matkustajat joutuvat kulkemaan erilaisten rakennustyömaiden läpi päästääksen bussista metroon jne.


Nyt sitten jännätään, tullaanko suoria busseja Helsinkiin jatkamaan toistaiseksi Espoon metronliikenteen aloitettuakin vai annetaanko bussikaistat henkilöautoliikenteen käyttöön, jotta Länsiväylälle mahtuisi kaikki ne, joita ei työmaa-aitojen kiertely mutavellissä kiinnosta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän laituriovien puuttuminen keskeneräiseksi tee, sillä ne puuttuu nykyisiltäkin asemilta. Samoilla junilla näillä tullaan ajamaan, ja turvallisuus länsimetron radalla on huippuluokkaa vanhaan rataan verrattuna. Jos turvallisuudessa taas havaitaan puutteita, eli asioita, jotka ei täytä nykyvaatimuksia, ei siellä varmaan tulla ajamaan ollenkaan.


No se nähdään sitten, mutta sinä aikana kun niitä ovia asennellaan on käytännössä laituri työmaana, ellei lähdetä ajamaan vain yhtä raidetta pitkin?




> Nyt sitten jännätään, tullaanko suoria busseja Helsinkiin jatkamaan toistaiseksi Espoon metronliikenteen aloitettuakin vai annetaanko bussikaistat henkilöautoliikenteen käyttöön, jotta Länsiväylälle mahtuisi kaikki ne, joita ei työmaa-aitojen kiertely mutavellissä kiinnosta.


Jossain olen lukenut että matkustajia ohjeistettaisiin käyttämään Urheilupuiston ja Otaniemen asemia vaihtopaikkoina jos eivät halua Tapiolan työmaiden läpi rämpiä. No se ei koske meikäläistä, mutta sillon kun Espoon keskuksen rautatieasemaa ja kauppakeskusta sen yhteydessä remontointiin niin ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin rämpiä työmaan läpi päästääksen junaan. Tapiolalaiset toki ovat Espoon hienohelmoja nro 1 joten he voivat toki saada aikaan vaikka mitä vielä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmaa tulee olemaan myös se että Tapiolassa ei ole syksyllä 2016 vielä bussiterminaalia vaan matkustajat joutuvat kulkemaan erilaisten rakennustyömaiden läpi päästääksen bussista metroon jne.


Mistä tämä tieto on peräisin? Jos tämä pitää paikkansa, niin eihän länsimetro sitten ole valmis 2016. Liityntäbussiyhteyksien puuttuminen on sentään todellinen syy sille, ettei metroa voi ottaa käyttöön, koska metroon ei silloin pääse. Ja jos tämä pitää paikkansa, miksi media ei vouhota tästä kuten tarpeettoman automaatin välttämättömyydestä?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mistä tämä tieto on peräisin? Jos tämä pitää paikkansa, niin eihän länsimetro sitten ole valmis 2016. Liityntäbussiyhteyksien puuttuminen on sentään todellinen syy sille, ettei metroa voi ottaa käyttöön, koska metroon ei silloin pääse. Ja jos tämä pitää paikkansa, miksi media ei vouhota tästä kuten tarpeettoman automaatin välttämättömyydestä?


Länsiväylä-lehdestä muistaakseni olen lukenut n kuukausi sitten. Siis jonkinlainen väliaikainen terminaali tulee mutta bussit jättävät matkustajat n 200 m päähän metrosta. Tämä siis ei johdu itse metrosta vaan siitä että puolet Tapiolan keskustasta puretaan ja rakennetaan uusiksi ja työt valmistuvat vasta n 2018 paikkeilla.

Mutta kuten kirjoitin, ei bussipysäkkien kaukaisuus tai tilapäisjärjestelyt ole ennen estäneet ainakaan lähijunapuolella. Ja millaiset  ovat järjestelyt  Kontulan metroasemalla remontin aikana? 

t .Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Mä olen yrittänyt tässä miettiä, että kenen kasvot ovat ne kaikkein tärkeimmät. Nyt on sen verran kauan jo puhuttu tuosta syyskuusta 2016, että alkaa vähän tuntua siltä kuin siitä olisi tullut jonkinlainen keinolla millä hyvänsä -deadline. Siis siihen malliin, että Loukolta ja Kokkiselta menee kasvot, jos ei se pidä. Mä olin kuvitellut, että tämä on vain yksi deadline muiden joukossa ja että se siirtyy eteenpäin ihan samalla tavalla kuin kaikki muut deadlinet ovat jo siirtyneet. Mutta tämä vaan tuntuu pysyvän paikoillaan.

Ehkä siis on niin, että kaikkein tärkeimmäksi on nyt noussut se, että liikenne ainakin Tapiolaan asti saadaan avattua syyskuussa 2016.

Jos näin on, se voi merkitä automaatteilun kannalta mielenkiintoisia aikoja. Espoolaiset ovat vielä virassa, Helsingin puolella on jääty jo eläkkeelle. Ehkä on siis niin, että se syyskuu 2016 on tärkeämpi asia kuin se, että automaatteilu onnistuu. Tällöin voisi tosiaan vielä käydä niin, että automaatteilu peruttaisiin. Asianhan voi hoitaa siististi väittämällä perumista lykkäykseksi (M100 poisto?) tai kuljettaja-ajoa tilapäiseksi, samoin laituriovien puuttumisen voi esittää tilapäisenä asiana ja niin edelleen.

En ole kannastani kovin varma, mutta tässä vaiheessa tuntuu kuitenkin siltä, että ainakin jollakin tasolla Espooseen pääsee metrolla syksyllä 2016, ainakin jollekin asemalle asti, ja automaatti unohdetaan.

Mitä vuoroväleihin tulee, niin nehän eivät ole oikeasti mikään ongelma. Espoo joskus halusi, että Tapiolaan asti ajetaan sitä tiheämpää vuoroväliä, mutta matkustajakysyntää sellaiselle ei ole, joten ihan hyvin voidaan "tilapäisesti" ajaa harvemmalla vuorovälillä Ruoholahdesta eteenpäin. Se, onko vuoroväli sitten 3/6 vai 4/8 min vai jotain muuta, jää nähtäväksi. 3 min ei kuljettajilla ole käsittääkseni mikään ongelma nytkään, jolloin uudella osuudella ajettaisiin 6 min välein.




> Mutta kuten kirjoitin, ei bussipysäkkien kaukaisuus tai tilapäisjärjestelyt ole ennen estäneet ainakaan lähijunapuolella. Ja millaiset  ovat järjestelyt  Kontulan metroasemalla remontin aikana?


Tuskin ne mitään estävät. Eihän tarkoituskaan ole ollut joukkoliikenteen laatutasoa nostaa. Jos köyhät ja kipeät joutuvat sen parisataa metriä väistelemään kuralätäköitä pyörätuoleillaan, niin mitä se ketään kiinnostaa? Kaikki kynnelle kykeneväthän menevät autolla joka tapauksessa.

----------


## sebastin

Länsiväylällä voisi ottaa käyttöön esm. Los Angelesista tutun ns. "kaistapassin" joka houkuttelee autoilijoita into car pools  :Smile: 
Tämä ensiaskeleena kohti bulvardisointia ja kattamista Koivusaaressa sekä Lauttasaaressa.

----------


## Pmatti

> En ole kannastani kovin varma, mutta tässä vaiheessa tuntuu kuitenkin siltä, että ainakin jollakin tasolla Espooseen pääsee metrolla syksyllä 2016, ainakin jollekin asemalle asti, ja automaatti unohdetaan.
> 
> Mitä vuoroväleihin tulee, niin nehän eivät ole oikeasti mikään ongelma. Espoo joskus halusi, että Tapiolaan asti ajetaan sitä tiheämpää vuoroväliä, mutta matkustajakysyntää sellaiselle ei ole, joten ihan hyvin voidaan "tilapäisesti" ajaa harvemmalla vuorovälillä Ruoholahdesta eteenpäin. Se, onko vuoroväli sitten 3/6 vai 4/8 min vai jotain muuta, jää nähtäväksi. 3 min ei kuljettajilla ole käsittääkseni mikään ongelma nytkään, jolloin uudella osuudella ajettaisiin 6 min välein.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskin ne mitään estävät. Eihän tarkoituskaan ole ollut joukkoliikenteen laatutasoa nostaa. Jos köyhät ja kipeät joutuvat sen parisataa metriä väistelemään kuralätäköitä pyörätuoleillaan, niin mitä se ketään kiinnostaa? Kaikki kynnelle kykeneväthän menevät autolla joka tapauksessa.


Tarkoitat, että Matinkylän ja Tapiolan sijaan läntisiksi päättäreiksi Ruoholahti ja Matinkylä ? Ei ollenkaan turhempi ajatus.

Mä olen koko ajan ihmetellytkin näissä hankkeissa Espoon osalta Tapiolan ja Stadin osalta rautatientorin keskeisyyttä koko jkl suunnittelussa.
Eihän noi historialliset muistomerkit sinänsä merkityksettömiä ole, mutta kuitenkin...

En tosiaan ole metrovastainen, mutta näiden hankkeiden ideana on Saarisen suunnitelmista vuosisata sitten ollut ajatuksena kuskata kaikki "keskustaan" ja ne luuserit, jotka ei ymmärrä(minä+ xx muuta) ytimen merkitystä niin armollisesti on annettu lupa poistua jollain toisella linjalla. Lähiöfanina turhauttaa kykenemättömyys kehittää verkostomaisempaa systeemiä. Esimerkkinä tuleva vyöhyke hinnoittelu >< solumalli.

----------


## ViviP

Tapiolaan on suunniteltu sen verran massiivinen syöttöliikenne, että jos sinne ajetaan vain yhdellä Matinkylään asti menevällä lyhyellä metrolinjalla, ollaan (ainakin omalla mututuntumalla) vakavissa ongelmissa. Jos metroliikenne yltää vain Tapiolaan asti ja muun Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne hoidetaan edelleen suorilla bussilinjoilla homma on hallinnassa mutta ei muuten. Ellen aivan väärin muista, Espoossa on tähän saakka lähdetty siitä että Länsimetron liikenne aloitetaan yhtäaikaisesti koko radalla. 

Jos minä saisin diktaattorin ottein päättää miten nyt käsillä oleva automaattiongelma hoidettaisiin, ehdottaisin seuraavaa: 
Unohdetaan automaatti, unohdetaan laituriovet. Pidennentään asemat ja rakennetaan bussiterminaalit valmiiksi. Pysytellään nykyisissä toimivissa vuoroväliajoissa. Jos pidentäminen ei mitenkään onnistu tai siihen ei ole rahaa, ajetaan metroliikennettä Länsimetron alueella siten, että pitkän metojunan viimeinen yksikkö jää aseman ulkopuolelle tunneliin. Espoosta pääsee kyytiin ongelmitta, mutta idätä tullessa on esim. ovikyltein ja alussa kuulutuksin opetettava matkustajille, ettei viimeisestä yksiköstä pääse Espoon puolella ulos. Tämä ei ole ongelma siinäkään tapauksessa, että sisään on menty viimeisen yksikön kohdalta, mikäli juna on uudempaa läpikuljettavaa mallia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitat, että Matinkylän ja Tapiolan sijaan läntisiksi päättäreiksi Ruoholahti ja Matinkylä ? Ei ollenkaan turhempi ajatus.


Näin ajattelin. Espoo halusi imagosyistä tiheän vuorovälin Tapiolaan asti, mutta todellista kysyntää sille ei missään vaiheessa ole arvioitu olevan, ja kun metron vuoroväli joka tapauksessa on tiheä nelivaunuisuuden ja Kulosaaren sillan kuorman vuoksi, niin palvelutaso Lauttasaareen ja siitä länteen on aivan riittävä myös tuplavuorovälillä. Todennäköisesti tämä merkitsisi sitä, että Espoon metro kulkisi 6 min välein.

Virallinen tarkoitus on varmaan saada koko osuus Matinkylään asti liikenteeseen elokuussa 2016. Jos siihen ei päästä, niin liikenteen aloittaminen tilapäisesti vain Tapiolaan ehkä säästäisi Loukon kasvot kuitenkin.




> Tapiolaan on suunniteltu sen verran massiivinen syöttöliikenne, että jos sinne ajetaan vain yhdellä Matinkylään asti menevällä lyhyellä metrolinjalla, ollaan (ainakin omalla mututuntumalla) vakavissa ongelmissa. Jos metroliikenne yltää vain Tapiolaan asti ja muun Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne hoidetaan edelleen suorilla bussilinjoilla homma on hallinnassa mutta ei muuten. Ellen aivan väärin muista, Espoossa on tähän saakka lähdetty siitä että Länsimetron liikenne aloitetaan yhtäaikaisesti koko radalla.


Metrokioski on itse arvioinut, että Espoon matkustajamäärä on noin puolet itähaaran määrästä, eli idässä päivittäin 200 000 matkaa ja lännessä 100 000. Nyt on tietysti vaikea ottaa kantaa näihin arvioihin, sillä oikeastaan mitkään muutkaan metrokioskin arviot eivät ole pitäneet paikkaansa. Minä sanoisin mutuna, että Itä-Helsingissä on enemmän joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä kuin Espoossa, ja jos syöttöbussi+kurarämpiminen+metro koetaan huonommaksi joukkoliikenteeksi kuin entinen suora bussi, niin moni espoolainen siirtyy pois joukkoliikenteestä. Karkeasti voisi siis ajatella, että jos idässä ajetaan 3 min vuorovälillä, niin lännessä riittää 6 min.

Mutta onhan tässä monta muuttujaa. Tarkoitus on muun muassa houkutella metroon lisämatkustajia siirtämällä tariffirajoja metron aloittaessa niin, että nyk. kaupungin sisäisellä lipulla voi matkustaa Matinkylästä Helsingin keskustaan asti. Jos tuo houkuttelu onnistuu, sillä saattaa olla merkittäviä, muttei kuitenkaan hirvittävän suuria vaikutuksia metron matkustajamääriin. Realistinen vaikutus on ehkä 10 %, mikä vastaisi suurin piirtein raitiovaunujen matkustajamäärien nousua silloin, kun Helsinki ryhtyi tarjoamaan uutena tuotteena edullista ratikkalippua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta onhan tässä monta muuttujaa. Tarkoitus on muun muassa houkutella metroon lisämatkustajia siirtämällä tariffirajoja metron aloittaessa niin, että nyk. kaupungin sisäisellä lipulla voi matkustaa Matinkylästä Helsingin keskustaan asti. Jos tuo houkuttelu onnistuu, sillä saattaa olla merkittäviä, muttei kuitenkaan hirvittävän suuria vaikutuksia metron matkustajamääriin.


Näyttää siltä, että houkuttelu ei voi onnistua. Tariffirajan siirto alentaa kuntarajan ylityksen hintaa. Mutta metron aiheuttama joukkoliikenteen kustannustason nousu nostaa lipunhintoja. Alkuvaiheessa ei varmaan ihan nykyisen seutulipun tasolle. Mutta toisaalta tariffirajan länsipuolella hinta nousee yli nykyisen seutulipun ja samalla kohtalaisen tasokas nopea vaihdoton yhteys muuttuu vaihdolliseksi ja entistä halvempaa yhteyttä hitaammaksi. Tosin metron käyttäjät lienevät Espoossakin pakkokäyttäjiä. Kantakaupungissa ei ole tilaa autoiluun, eli entiset länsiväyläbussien matkustajat eivät voi vaihtaa autoon.

Pitkällä aikavälillä ihmiset hakeutuvat asumaan ja töihin niin, että työmatka onnistuu. Metro heikentää kantakaupunkia työpaikka-alueena, mutta suo siellä ja vetelä täällä. Ruuhkautuva tieverkko haittaa työmatkailua muihinkin suuntiin. Ja mahdollisesti tulee kiusaksi vielä ruuhkamaksu, jolla tasoitetaan joukkoliikenteen hinnannousua ja palvelutason laskua.

Olisin odottanut näkeväni HLJ 2015 -luonnoksessa tutkielmia joukkoliikenteen hinnannousun vaikutuksesta. Kuvaavaa on, että hankelista ehdittiin kyllä panna viime hetkillä uuteen kuosiin, mutta lipunhintojen korotuksen vaikutuksen selvittämiseen ei ollut aikaa.

Antero

----------


## ViviP

Koko Etelä-Espoon metrovaikutusalue ja kauempaakin Espoon keskukseen saakka siirretään metron pakkokäyttäjiksi. Moni Espoon sisäinenkin matka muuttuu bussi-metro-bussi -matkaksi. Nyt kun tilanne kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä on se, että suurimmalla osalla matka-aika pysyy samana tai vähän pitenee, on veren kaivamista nenästä edes esittää kuuden-kahdeksan minsan vuoroväliä Länsimetrolle. Pakkokäyttäjät toki käyttävät ja odottavat sen kun on pakko, muut alkavat kulkea muuten.

Ymmärrän kyllä että tässä on pientä hähhähhäätä espoolaispäättäjiä kohtaan, mutta todellisuudessa kaikki harmi ja kiusa kohdistuu yllättävän runsaslukuiseen urbaanilegendahahmoon eli espoolaiseen joukkoliikennematkustajaan. Kyllä pitäisi lähteä siitä, että tehdään hukkaputkesta kuitenkin paras mahdollinen, eikä varta vasten lisätä yksityisautoilun osuutta täällä.

----------


## petteri

Minusta lännessä käytettävää vuoroväliä on kannattaa käsitellä enemmän palvelutaso kuin kapasiteettikysymyksenä. Tiheämpi liikenne tarjoaa paremman matkustajakokemuksen ja automaatilla lisävuorojen kustannukset ovat varsin matalat. Siksi suosituimmalla osuudella 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli ja latvoilla 5 minuutin vuoroväli vaikuttaisi minusta hyvältä liikennöintijärjestelyltä. Silloin latvoille saadaan myös helposti muistettavat lähtöajat, myös liityntään.

2,5 minuutin vuoroväli on nykyaikaisilla automaattiajoon perustuvilla kulunhallintajärjestelmillä hyvinkin ongelmaton saada toimivaan luotettavasti. Nykyäänhän länsimaissa suuri osa metrojen kulunvalvonnan uusinnoista muuttaa junat automaattiajoon, joka lisää selvästi linjojen kapasiteettia ja luotettavuutta, koska tietokonejärjestelmä kiihdyttää, kuljettaa ja jarruttaa junaa selvästi kuljettajaa paremmin. Toki merkittävässä osassa viime aikoina valmistuneista uusinnoista on yhä ovenavaaja ja -sulkija junassa, koska niiden tekniikkaratkaisut on usein valittu pitkä aika sitten.

----------


## 339-DF

Länsiväylä 15.11. kertoo, että Merituulentie levennetään 4-6-kaistaiseksi ja varustaa meluaidoin, koska metron myötä bussiliikenne lisääntyy niin paljon. Asukkaat vastustavat ja pelkäävät jäävänsä moottoritiemäisen väylän viereen. Minua huvittaa  tämäkö on sitten ilo ja hyöty metrosta? Niin, ja olihan nämä kustannukset laskettu mukaan länsimetron kustannusarvioon, kun ne johtuvat metrosta? Ai ei vai? Olipa yllättävää.

Samassa lehdessä Espoon demarien ilmoitusliitteessä vasta piileekin varsinainen vitsi. Siinä Pekka Vaara, Espoon kaupungin edustaja Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksesta, yrittää kirkkain silmin väittää, että "hankkeen kustannusten pitävyydestä huolestuneet voivat huokaista helpotuksesta" koska kuulemma kustannukset eivät ole nousseet, tai jos ovatkin, niin vain 15 % budjetoidusta, mikä on kuulemma "vähintäänkin kohtuullinen" saavutus. Niin, ja kustannusnousu johtuu sellaisista asioista, joihin ei mitenkään voi kohtuudella varautua: kaavavalitukset, esteettömyyden toteuttaminen asemien molemmilla sisäänkäynneilla ja luonnonolosuhteet. Näihin ei siis ammattilainen pysty varautumaan. Vaara ilmoittaa myös rakentamisen markkinahintojen muutokset syynä budjetinylitykseen, mitä ihmettelen vielä enemmän  eikös rakentaminen syvässä taantumassa ole edullista?

----------


## hmikko

15 % esmes 800 miljoonasta on 120 milliä, eli ei paljon mitään. En tiedä, miten suuri Länsimetron tuorein budjetti on, mutta yli tuon joka tapauksessa.

----------


## late-

> Näin ajattelin. Espoo halusi imagosyistä tiheän vuorovälin Tapiolaan asti, mutta todellista kysyntää sille ei missään vaiheessa ole arvioitu olevan, ja kun metron vuoroväli joka tapauksessa on tiheä nelivaunuisuuden ja Kulosaaren sillan kuorman vuoksi, niin palvelutaso Lauttasaareen ja siitä länteen on aivan riittävä myös tuplavuorovälillä. Todennäköisesti tämä merkitsisi sitä, että Espoon metro kulkisi 6 min välein.


Jos katsoo tuoretta automatisoinnin etenemisvaihtoehtojen arviointia, niin vuoden 2017(!) ennustettu kysyntä kyllä ylittää Espoossa 6 minuutin vuorovälin tarjonnan HSL:n ohjeilla kahden vaunuparin junilla jo Niittykummusta alkaen. 5 minuutin tarjonta riittää Espoossa, joskin Tapiolan ja Otaniemen välillä tulee ahdasta. Kuitenkin Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä 5 minuutin tarjonta ei riitä: kysyntä on yli 8000 matkustaa suuntaansa. 

Aikaisemmat ennusteet olivat todennäköisesti pienempiä, koska tariffarajan siirto lisää samaisen raportin mukaan merkittävästi kysyntää. Silti luen vakuuttelut, ettei Tapiolaan tarvita tiheämpää vuoroväliä, samaan sarjaan kuin lyhennettyjen laitureiden markkinoinnin. Metrosta on haluttu tehdä edullinen tinkimällä palvelu kipurajalle. Pelkästään muidenkin mainitseman linjaston yhdistävyyden kannalta on järkevää, että länsipuolen lähimpään merkittävään liityntä- ja vaihtopaikkaan ajetaan tiheällä vuorovälillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:00 ----------




> Mutta metron aiheuttama joukkoliikenteen kustannustason nousu nostaa lipunhintoja.


Tätä en oikeastaan lue metron syyksi. Ongelma on pohjimmiltaan se, että HSL:n infrasopimusmallissa 50 % joukkoliikenteen investoinneista sisällytetään samaan kustannuspottiin kuin operointi. Myös esimerkiksi Laajasalon raitiotie nostaisi tätä kautta lippujen hintoja, joskin tietysti vähemmän. Infrainvestoinnit pitäisi minusta tarkastella erillisrahoitettuina hankkeina ja perussubvention tulisi kohdistua vain operointiin ja ylläpitoon. 50 % subventiotaso ei ole riittävä, jos sen piiriin luetaan myös perusinfran rakentaminen. Toisaalta subventiotavoite voisi olla alempi, jos infra kohdistettaisiin muualle.

Sinänsä investointien jakaminen osin HSL:n kautta voi olla järkevää, mutta ne tulisi katsoa erillisinä erinä, joista päätettäisiin kunkin hankkeen toteuttamisesta päätettäessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ongelma on pohjimmiltaan se, että HSL:n infrasopimusmallissa 50 % joukkoliikenteen investoinneista sisällytetään samaan kustannuspottiin kuin operointi.


Infrasopimus ei sinänsä ota kantaa siihen, mihin pottiin kustannuksia jaetaan. HSL:n tilinpäätöksissä taas infrakustannukset ja operointikustannukset on esitetty erillisinä kustannuserinä. On myös ihan määrittelykysymys, mistä luvusta subventioaste lasketaan. Infrakustannusten huomiointi subventioasteessa ja subventioasteen pitäminen korkeintaan 50%:ssa on erityisesti kaupunkien rahoitusjohdon mieleen, koska silloin tietysti kuntien omaa rahaa tarvitaan vähemmän infrahankkeiden rahoittamiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos katsoo tuoretta automatisoinnin etenemisvaihtoehtojen arviointia, niin vuoden 2017(!) ennustettu kysyntä kyllä ylittää Espoossa 6 minuutin vuorovälin tarjonnan HSL:n ohjeilla kahden vaunuparin junilla jo Niittykummusta alkaen. 5 minuutin tarjonta riittää Espoossa, joskin Tapiolan ja Otaniemen välillä tulee ahdasta. Kuitenkin Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä 5 minuutin tarjonta ei riitä: kysyntä on yli 8000 matkustaa suuntaansa.


Olisikohan kaikkein fiksuinta ottaa lusikka kauniiseen käteen ja korjata entisen suunnittelujohtajan tekemiä virheitä niin paljon kuin mahdollista nyt, kun näyttää siltä, että siihen olisi Espoossa hyvin aikaa. Tarkoitan sitä, että kun relevantteina vaihtoehtoina tutkitaan sitä, ettei Matinkylän metroa oteta käyttöön silloin kun se voisi valmistua. Tämä aika voitaisiin käyttää siihen, että asemat sovinnolla pidennetään, ainakin Tapiolaan asti.

Ratkaisulla olisi useita etuja.

Ensinnä se, että metron kapasiteettia Helsingissä ei alennettaisi. Se tarkoittaisi sitä, että Helsingillä säilyy vapaus haaveilla metron laajennuksista tarvitsematta pohtia sitä, riittääkö kapasiteetti Kulosaaren sillalla vai ei.

Toiseksi, kaikki teoreettisetkin paineet kuljettajattomuuden kustannuksista ja ongelmista poistuvat. Vuosikausiksi ei ole riskiä omatoimisesta evakuoinnista tunneleihin, kun asemia on enemmän kuin kierrossa olevia junia. Siten kaikki junat saadaan aina ajetuksi asemille, eikä tunnelievakuointi ole pakollista kuin silloin, kun juna hajoaa tunneliin liikkumattomaksi.

Kolmanneksi, pitkiäkään asemia ei tarvitse varustaa omatoimisen evakuoinnin vaatimilla poistumisjärjestelyillä. Millekään asemalle ei tarvitse mitoittaa evakuointia kahdelle junalle eli ensin sille, joka saatiin ajetuksi asemalle ja sitten sille, joka oli pakko jättää tunneliin.

Neljänneksi, liikenne olisi luotettavampaa, kun ei olla lähellä kulunvalvonnan tomintarajaa eli teknistä minimivuoroväliä.

Viidenneksi, kustannukset olisivat minimissään, koska henkilökuntaa tarvitaan vähemmän 6-vaunuisten junien liikenteeseen kuin 4-vaunuiseen liikenteeseen. Lähden tässä siis siitä, mitä Juhanahi kirjoitti Automaattiketjussa: junavalvojia on yksi per kierrossa oleva juna. Siis yhtä paljon kuin kuljettajia, mutta 6 vaunun kierrossa junia ja kuljettajia on vähemmän kuin 4 vaunun kierrossa.

Mitä sitten tehdään 4-vaunuisina tilatuille M300-junille? Tällekin yritykselle pakottaa metro lyhyiden asemien automaattiliikenteeseen löytynee ratkaisu. Puolet junista muutetaan kiinteiksi 6-vaunun juniksi ja puolet 2-vaunun juniksi. Näin tästäkin sarjasta tulee yhteensopiva 6 vaunun liikenteeseen. Operaatio on periaatteessa vain välivaunujen järjestäminen uudelleen. Pieneksi haitaksi jää kaksi asiaa. Toisaalta se, ettei kiinteitä 6-vaunuisia junia voi iltaisin lyhentää 4-vaunuisiksi ja toisaalta se, että sorvihalli on liian lyhyt. Mutta jospa vaikka päätetään, että ajoitetaan pitkien junien sorvaus aina kesäkauteen.




> Tätä en oikeastaan lue metron syyksi. Ongelma on pohjimmiltaan se, että HSL:n infrasopimusmallissa 50 % joukkoliikenteen investoinneista sisällytetään samaan kustannuspottiin kuin operointi. Myös esimerkiksi Laajasalon raitiotie nostaisi tätä kautta lippujen hintoja, joskin tietysti vähemmän. Infrainvestoinnit pitäisi minusta tarkastella erillisrahoitettuina hankkeina ja perussubvention tulisi kohdistua vain operointiin ja ylläpitoon. 50 % subventiotaso ei ole riittävä, jos sen piiriin luetaan myös perusinfran rakentaminen. Toisaalta subventiotavoite voisi olla alempi, jos infra kohdistettaisiin muualle.


Olen tästä pääasiassa samaa mieltä. Periaatteessa kaupunkiraideliikenteen infrainvestointi on vaihtoehto katuinvestoinnille. Infrainvestoinnin pääasiallinen hyötyjä on se alue, jolle investointi tehdään. Raideinvestoinnissahan on kyse tehokkaammasta liikenneinfrasta kuin autoilun katu. Ja tehokkaamman liikenteen tilankäytön ansiosta myös maankäytön tehokkuus voi olla suurempi kuin autoiluun perustuvan infran kanssa.

Pääasiassa samaa mieltä siksi, että kuitenkin osa infrainvestoinnista tähtää siihen, että operointikustannus alenee. Eli jos investointi tehdään oikein, se alentaa operointia niin, että investointikustannus huomioiden kokonaiskustannus laskee. Tämä operointikustannusta alentava osa on perusteluta liittää joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin. Mutta se osa ei ole 50 % investoinnista, vaan riippuu tapauksesta. Esimerkiksi pintametro tai rautatie ovat huomattavasti halvemmat kuin tunnelimetro, mutta vaikutus operointiin on sama, joskin radan ja asemien ylläpitokustannuksessa on eroa.

Asiaa enemmän laskematta voisin esittää, että reilu periaate voisi olla vaikka niin, että joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin ja HSL:n kautta kierrätettäväksi lasketaan operoinniltaan kalleimman joukkoliikennemuodon eli bussiliikenteen mukainen kustannusosuus. Eli jos vaikka sanotaan, että bussiliikenteessä paikkakilometri maksaa 0,05 /km, kaikista liikennemuodoista kierrätetään HSL:n kautta 0,05 /km. Jos tehdään metro, ja sen radan ja asemien kokonaiskustannus on 0,30 /paikka-km, mutta metron liikennöinnin paikkakustannus on 0,01 /km, HSL:n kautta kierrätetään tässäkin tapauksessa 0,05 /km. Metron rakentaneen kunnan maksettavaksi jää 0,26 /km. Tässä tapauksessa siis kunta maksaa itse investoinnista ja ylläpidosta 87 % ja HSL 13 %.

Tällöin tilanne olisi reilu nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen kustannusjaon näkökulmasta. Kaupunkikehityshankkeita ei kaadeta joukkoliikenteen kustannettavaksi. Asia on ehkä helppo ymmärtää siten, että tehdään vaikka 25.000 asukkaan alue, ja mietitään sen joukkoliikennettä. Jos joukkoliikenne hoidetaan busseilla, kunta maksaa itse alueen kadut ja joukkoliikennettä rasitetaan 0,05 /km paikkakilometrikustannuksella. Jos kunta haluaakin alueelle metron nostaakseen alueen houkuttelevuutta ja kiinteistöistä saatavaa hintaa, joukkoliikenteen hinta kipuaa arvoon 0,31 /km. Nykyisen 50 %:n säännön mukaan kunta saa periä HSL:ltä eli joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä 0,16 /km.  Kuitenkin jos alue on metrolla tiiviimpi kuin busseilla, kunta säästää katualan teossa. Miksi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien pitäisi maksaa tämä kunnan hyötyminen?

Antero

----------


## AJO

Pidän Antero erityisesti tuosta ensimmäisestä lauseesta, jossa oikeastaan piilee monen ongelman syy!

----------


## Elmo Allen

Pitäisiköhän tästä lukea, että Länsimetroon ei melko varmasti nyt tulekaan laituriovia?




> -- oli käsitys, että länsimetroon on pakko tehdä laituriovet ja laituriovet taas vaativat automatisoinnin, koska niihin tähtääminen kuljettajalla olisi liian hidasta ja hankalaa.
> 
> Tämän syksyn aikana on selvinnyt, että ei olekaan pakko tehdä laituriovia. Se muutti tilanteen, nyt oli ensimmäistä kertaa pitkään aikaan aidosti vaihtoehto projektin jatkamiselle.

----------


## j-lu

^ Varmasti tuon voi sillä tavoin lukea. Toinen tulkinta on sitten epäpätevyys ja ettei oikeastaan tiedetä mitä tehdään ja millä perusteilla, mutta se ei sulje pois tuota tulkintaa länsimetron laituriovien poisjättämisestä. Eeppistä...

----------


## tohpeeri

Kun tämä länsimetro joskus alkaa, oli se sitten automatisoitu tai ei, niin onkohan ajateltu sitä, että matkustusmukavuus selvästi laskee ja mahtuvatko ihmiset edes metroihin. Varmasta istumapaikasta lienee turha haaveilla. Ja kun Länsiväylä vapautuu joukkoliikenteeltä niin varmasti yksityisautoilu lisääntyy. Saavat ajaessaan katsella maisemia eikä tarvitse tuijottaa tunnelin seiniä tai toisten naamoja.

----------


## ViviP

> onkohan ajateltu sitä, että matkustusmukavuus selvästi laskee ja mahtuvatko ihmiset edes metroihin.


No ei varmasti ole ajateltu. Metro on rakennettu koska se on poliittinen valinta/poliittinen välttämättömyys ja koska se tuottaa tietyille tahoille rahaa, rakennusoikeutta, uusia nimityksiä you name it. Ihmiset jotka asiasta olivat päättämässä, eivät julkisilla kulje tai no joo, ovathan taksitkin julkista liikennettä.

----------


## ViviP

Nyt Hesarissakin on herätty tynkäasemaongelmaan. Kun automaatti kariutui, kapasiteeti on loppumassa jo 2022.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1430198507484

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt Hesarissakin on herätty tynkäasemaongelmaan. Kun automaatti kariutui, kapasiteeti on loppumassa jo 2022.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1430198507484


Hesarin tuntien tuo vaikuttaisi minusta jonkinlaiselta pohjustukselta sille, että automaattirumba pyörähtää jälleen käyntiin.

Aika kauan saatiin muuten odottaa sitä, että suomenkielinen media vihdoin kertoisi metrolle sen miljardihinnan, jonka se tulee maksamaan. Nyt YLE:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetron_ku...poossa/7955861




> Nyt loppukustannusennuste on noin 1000 miljoonaa, josta Espoon osuus on 550 miljoonaa euroa. Tämän lisäksi kaupungin maksettavaksi tulee noin 63 miljoonaa euroa Niittykummun aseman ja Matinkylän terminaalin rakentamisesta.


Tästäkin todennäköisesti puuttuu koko joukko metron aiheuttamia kustannuksia. Sellaisia, jotka ratikkahankkeessa laskettaisiin ratikan kustannuksiksi.  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Aika kauan saatiin muuten odottaa sitä, että suomenkielinen media vihdoin kertoisi metrolle sen miljardihinnan, jonka se tulee maksamaan. Nyt YLE:


Metro julkaisi jutun länsimetron hintalapusta jo 26.4. Yle otti osaa aiheeseen seuraavana päivänä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt Hesarissakin on herätty tynkäasemaongelmaan. Kun automaatti kariutui, kapasiteeti on loppumassa jo 2022.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1430198507484


Tämä on aika erikoista, kun aiemmin HKL on kiistänyt ettei kapasiteetti loppuisi pitkään aikaan, mutta nyt HSL taas on sitä mieltä että loppuu. 
Mistä erot käsityksissä mahtavat johtua?

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä on aika erikoista, kun aiemmin HKL on kiistänyt ettei kapasiteetti loppuisi pitkään aikaan, mutta nyt HSL taas on sitä mieltä että loppuu. 
> Mistä erot käsityksissä mahtavat johtua?


Luitko jutun? Ero on vuorovälissä. Automaatin onnistuttua epä pitää luemma ajaa harvempaa väliä, kun tiuhemmasta ei haluta maksaa tarvittavalle määrälle kuljettajia palkkaa. En ota kantaa laskelmien tai väittämien oikeellisuuteen, mutta niin tuossa käsittääkseni sanotaan.

Lisäksi entisestä laskelmasta puuttui suuri osa nykyisten asemien ympärille tulevasta lisärakentamisesta, vaikka se oli enimmäkseen tiedossa silloinkin.

----------


## hylje

Mutta onko lisärakentamista tulossa siltikään riittävästi? Meinaa metron miljardihinnasta tulee aika rapsakka jyvitys per neliö jos kerrosneliöitä tehdään vähemmän kuin kymmeniä miljoonia. 10 miljoonaan k-m^2 mahtuu suurin piirtein 250 000 asukasta, eli Espoon verran, ja metro maksaisi tällöin reilun satasen per neliö.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta onko lisärakentamista tulossa siltikään riittävästi? Meinaa metron miljardihinnasta tulee aika rapsakka jyvitys per neliö jos kerrosneliöitä tehdään vähemmän kuin kymmeniä miljoonia. 10 miljoonaan k-m^2 mahtuu suurin piirtein 250 000 asukasta, eli Espoon verran, ja metro maksaisi tällöin reilun satasen per neliö.


Ei kai tässä nyt enää 70-lukua eletä että rakennusfirmojen pitää kokonaan maksaa itse uusien lähiöiden kunnallistekniikka ja liikenneinfra? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Ei kai tässä nyt enää 70-lukua eletä että rakennusfirmojen pitää kokonaan maksaa itse uusien lähiöiden kunnallistekniikka ja liikenneinfra?


Ei hätää, eivät ne varmasti joudu maksamaan maailman vähiten korruptoituneessa maassa. Tämä palautuu kai kysymykseen siitä, pitääkö uusien alueiden asukkaiden maksaa alueen infra vai jaetaanko pottia muille veronmaksajille. Tällä hetkellä näyttää ikävästi siltä, että esim. Kruunuvuorenselän sillasta menee iso osa lahjaksi rakennusliikkeille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei hätää, eivät ne varmasti joudu maksamaan maailman vähiten korruptoituneessa maassa. Tämä palautuu kai kysymykseen siitä, pitääkö uusien alueiden asukkaiden maksaa alueen infra vai jaetaanko pottia muille veronmaksajille. Tällä hetkellä näyttää ikävästi siltä, että esim. Kruunuvuorenselän sillasta menee iso osa lahjaksi rakennusliikkeille.


Ei menisi jos Helsinki olisi aloitanut sillan rakentamisen ajoissa. Toisaalta Laajasalon nykyisetkin asukkaat voittavat sitten kun se silta joskus tulee. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Myös HS tunnustaa nyt, että Länsimetro maksaa miljardin. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1432778695491

Kivenlahden jatkeen hinnaksi heitetään 800 Me. Katsotaan.

Matkustajia pitäisi tulla (Kivenlahteen asti) 170 000 päivässä.

7000 autoilijaa siirtyy HSL:n arvion mukaan metromatkustajaksi. Eipä ole hääppöistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 7000 autoilijaa siirtyy HSL:n arvion mukaan metromatkustajaksi. Eipä ole hääppöistä.


Taitaa olla sitten seudun ominaisuus, että miljardin tunnelilla saadaan 60007000 matkan lisäys päivittäiseen reiluun miljoonaan joukkoliikennematkaan. Koska Pisaran miljardille oli laskettu 6500 matkaa.

Olisikohan yksi selittävä tekijä siinä, että kun kantakaupunki on jo rakennettu, eikä sinne tule lisää työpaikkoja, eivät sinne suuntautuvat matkatkaan lisäänny. Eikä siinä auta porata tunneleita. Jos tehdään tunneli ja pakotetaan ihmiset sinne lopettamalla pintaliikennettä, niin ei tapahdu muuta kuin että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät vaihtavat toiseen välineeseen.

Onhan tästä empiirinen testi 30 vuoden takaa itämetrosta. Toisin kuin luullaan ja väitetään, ei joukkoliikenteen käyttö miksikään muuttunut. Ei siis myöskään vähentynyt, vaikka palvelutaso heikkeni vaihtamisen ja matka-ajan pitenemisen vuoksi. http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kulosaari_xls.gif

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Onhan tästä empiirinen testi 30 vuoden takaa itämetrosta. Toisin kuin luullaan ja väitetään, ei joukkoliikenteen käyttö miksikään muuttunut. Ei siis myöskään vähentynyt, vaikka palvelutaso heikkeni vaihtamisen ja matka-ajan pitenemisen vuoksi. http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kulosaari_xls.gif


Länsimetro eroaa tuosta muutoksesta siltä osin, että se poistaa joltain osalta matkustajia vaihdon Kampissa. Metroasemien ympäristössä rakennetaan, Kalasatamassa jopa aika paljonkin, myös uusia työpaikkoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos tehdään tunneli ja pakotetaan ihmiset sinne lopettamalla pintaliikennettä, niin ei tapahdu muuta kuin että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät vaihtavat toiseen välineeseen.


Niin. Joukkoliikenteen _pakko_käyttäjät vaihtavat toiseen _joukkoliikenne_välineeseen eli metroon. Ne, joille Länäri-bussi on faktisesti tänä päivänä valinta, valitsevat jatkossa joko auton tai bussi-metro-yhdistelmän. Näitä valintamatkustajia kai on jonkin verran, vaikka luvut varmaan ovatkin ihan eri luokkaa kuin ratikkavyöhykkeellä.

----------


## late-

> Taitaa olla sitten seudun ominaisuus, että miljardin tunnelilla saadaan 60007000 matkan lisäys päivittäiseen reiluun miljoonaan joukkoliikennematkaan. Koska Pisaran miljardille oli laskettu 6500 matkaa.


Epäilisin ennemmin tämän olevan seudulla käytettävien liikennemallien ominaisuus. Toisaalta on niinkin, että monen miljardin arvoiseen liikennejärjestelmään miljardinkaan investointi ei välttämättä tuo suurta muutosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Epäilisin ennemmin tämän olevan seudulla käytettävien liikennemallien ominaisuus.


Tämä lienee totta. Kokonaisuutta kuvaava liikenneverkon malli ei liene oikea tapa selvittää yksittäisen linjan kuormittumista. Meillehän kävi Tampereen ratikan kanssa siten, että liikennemalli kokonaisuudessaan antoin hyviä tuloksia ja oli tasapainossa lähtötietona olevan tutkimusaineiston kanssa. Kuitenkin nimenomaan raitiotien reitin kysynnän kohdalla malli antoi merkittävästi alhaisempia matkustajamääriä kuin mitä todellisessa elämässä on busseissa. Vastaava tilanne oli Bergenissä ratikan suunnitteluvaiheen aikana. Yksittäisen linjan kuormituksen arvioinnissa näyttää olevan luotettavampaa laskea linjan välittömän vaikutusalueen maankäyttö ja perustaa matkuatajamääräennuste kävelyetäisyyksiin ja matkatuotosfunktioihin.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Myös HS tunnustaa nyt, että Länsimetro maksaa miljardin. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1432778695491


Tunnustaa _nyt_. Heti julkaisun jälkeen tuo "uutinen" hehkutti jonkin aikaa, että Länsimetro maksaa vain miljoonan. Moka korjattiin sittemmin, mutta Hesari ei näköjään koe tarpeelliseksi mainita jos juttua on korjattu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetro eroaa tuosta muutoksesta siltä osin, että se poistaa joltain osalta matkustajia vaihdon Kampissa. Metroasemien ympäristössä rakennetaan, Kalasatamassa jopa aika paljonkin, myös uusia työpaikkoja.


Suurin muutos on se että metrolla voi matkustaa nopeasti koko kaupungin läpi ja se tuo lisää matkustajia koska se on nopeampi vaihtoehto kuin autolla ajaminen nyt Helsingin itäosien ja Espoon välillä. Myös matkat pääradan varrelta Espoosen nopeutuvat n 15 minuuttia ja tekee joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyiseksi auton kanssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Suurin muutos on se että metrolla voi matkustaa nopeasti koko kaupungin läpi ja se tuo lisää matkustajia koska se on nopeampi vaihtoehto kuin autolla ajaminen nyt Helsingin itäosien ja Espoon välillä. Myös matkat pääradan varrelta Espoosen nopeutuvat n 15 minuuttia ja tekee joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyiseksi auton kanssa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Jos matkan alku- tai päätepiste Espoossa sijaitsee metroaseman vieressä. Muussa tapauksessa pitää laskea vielä liityntäbussi Espoossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos matkan alku- tai päätepiste Espoossa sijaitsee metroaseman vieressä. Muussa tapauksessa pitää laskea vielä liityntäbussi Espoossa.


Kyllä, ja isot työpaikka-alueet yleensä sijaitsevat. Yleensä se suora bussi määrättyihin kohteisiin on kulkenuut niin harvoin että sinä aikana kun on joutunut bussia odottamaan Kampissa olisi metrolla päässyt jo perille.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä, ja isot työpaikka-alueet yleensä sijaitsevat. Yleensä se suora bussi määrättyihin kohteisiin on kulkenuut niin harvoin että sinä aikana kun on joutunut bussia odottamaan Kampissa olisi metrolla päässyt jo perille.


Tarkoitatko, että olet perillä, kun olet metroasemalla odottamassa liityntäbussia?

Jos metron sijasta olisi tehty raitiotie, sen liikennöinti olisi halvempaa kuin niiden bussien, jotka ratikka korvaa. Tämän ansiosta olisi voitu tehdä niin, että ratikasta jäljelle jäävän bussiliikenteen määrää olisi voitu lisätä. Silloin olisi voinut olla mahdollista, että aiemman kerran tunnissa tai puolessa kulkevan suoran bussin sijaan vastaavan liityntäbussin vuoroväli olisi esim. puolet suorasta. Ja useampaan paikkaan pääsee suoraan ratikalla, eikä tarvitse edes pohtia liityntäbussien vuorovälejä. Mutta nythän on niin, että metroliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin entiset bussit, joten bussiliikennettä supistetaan siitä, mitä on nyt. Vai olenko tulkinnut bussilinjastoa täysin väärin?

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mutta nythän on niin, että metroliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin entiset bussit, joten bussiliikennettä supistetaan siitä, mitä on nyt. Vai olenko tulkinnut bussilinjastoa täysin väärin?


En osaa vastata kaikkien Etelä-Espoon alueiden osalta, mutta joidenkin tuntemieni alueiden osalta, olet ainakin tulkinnut eri tavalla kuin minä. Joillekin alueille nimittäin ehdotetaan jopa entistä tiheämpää liikennettä.

Toinen asia sitten on, että en hetkeäkään usko tuon utopian toteutumiseen. Eiköhän niitä vuorovälejä vielä "tarkisteta" ennen ensi syksyä (tai milloin Länsimetro ikinä haluaakaan aueta).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitatko, että olet perillä, kun olet metroasemalla odottamassa liityntäbussia?


Jos on menossa Espooseen töihin idästä päin niin useimmat työpaikat ja opiskelupaikat ovat kävelyetäisyydellä metrosta. Joitakin katveita jää, mutta useimmissta tapauksissa metro + kävely enintään 10 minuuttia voi tuntua mielekkäämmältä kuin metro ja bussin odottaminen Kampissa 15 min. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos on menossa Espooseen töihin idästä päin niin useimmat työpaikat ja opiskelupaikat ovat kävelyetäisyydellä metrosta. Joitakin katveita jää, mutta useimmissta tapauksissa metro + kävely enintään 10 minuuttia voi tuntua mielekkäämmältä kuin metro ja bussin odottaminen Kampissa 15 min.


Liikennehankkeiden matka-aika-arvioinneissa kävelemistä pidetään pahempana asiana kuin saman ajan odottamista. Tämän perusteena ovat monet tutkimukset ihmisten käyttäytymisestä. Mutta tietenkin nämä tutkimukset pitävät paikkansa vain raitiotiehankkeissa, metron kohdalla on aivan toisin?

Jos Otaniemestä otetaan esimerkki, niin tilastollisesti voidaan todistaa, että Otaniemessä asioivat pitävät pitkistä kävelymatkoista, koska metron kanssa he kävelevät pitkiä matkoja Espoossa. Tilastojen perusteella vangitkin pitävät vankilasta, koska poistuvat vankilasta harvoin. Korrelaatio ei ole kausaliteetti, eli ilmiöiden esiintyminen toistensa yhteydessä ei tarkoita, että ilmiöt ovat toisistaan johtuvia.

Metro-Otaniemessä tullaan kävelemään pitkiä matkoja, koska on pakko, ei siksi, että ihmiset kävelevät mieluummin kuin käyttäisivät joukkoliikennettä lähellä olevalta pysäkiltä. Jos asia olisi toisin, Otaniemessä riittäisi jo nyt vain yksi bussipysäkki sillä kohdalla, jonne on tulossa metroaseman laiturit.

Eikä ole mitään perusteita esittää, että idästä tullaan metron myötä mittavassa määrin töihin Espooseen. Silloinkin kun Espoossa on metro, Espoosta on ratkaisevasti lyhyempi matka espoolaisiin työpaikkoihin kuin idästä. Espoon metroasemien sijainnit ovat tiedossa jo nyt. Espoolaisten työpaikkojen saavutettavuus idästä ei metron myötä juurikaan muutu: kahdella vaihdolla pitää mennä, vaikka vaihtopaikka muuttuu Kampista joksikin toiseksi metroasemaksi. Matka-aika ei muutu tai jos muuttuu, niin pitenee, koska metro on hitaampi kuin Kampista lähtevä Länsiväylän bussi. Jos saavutettavuus muuttuisi olennaisesti, liikenne-ennusteet osoittaisivat merkittävää matkustusta idän ja Espoon välillä. Eivät osoita, vaikka ennusteita on tehty moneen kertaan ja yritetty vedättää metron eduksi raidekertoimella tai bussimatkustamisen sakkokertoimella.

Miten tuntuu taas siltä, että kierretään samaa kehää kuin jo 10 vuotta on tehty...

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Liikennehankkeiden matka-aika-arvioinneissa kävelemistä pidetään pahempana asiana kuin saman ajan odottamista. Tämän perusteena ovat monet tutkimukset ihmisten käyttäytymisestä. Mutta tietenkin nämä tutkimukset pitävät paikkansa vain raitiotiehankkeissa, metron kohdalla on aivan toisin?


Nämä ovat makuasioita, ei yhden totuuden asioita. Bussikyyti on monen mielestä epämukavaa ja pomppivaa metro tai junakyytiin verrattuna. Mitä lyhyempi bussimatka sen parempi.




> Jos Otaniemestä otetaan esimerkki, niin tilastollisesti voidaan todistaa, että Otaniemessä asioivat pitävät pitkistä kävelymatkoista, koska metron kanssa he kävelevät pitkiä matkoja Espoossa. Tilastojen perusteella vangitkin pitävät vankilasta, koska poistuvat vankilasta harvoin. Korrelaatio ei ole kausaliteetti, eli ilmiöiden esiintyminen toistensa yhteydessä ei tarkoita, että ilmiöt ovat toisistaan johtuvia.
> 
> Metro-Otaniemessä tullaan kävelemään pitkiä matkoja, koska on pakko, ei siksi, että ihmiset kävelevät mieluummin kuin käyttäisivät joukkoliikennettä lähellä olevalta pysäkiltä. Jos asia olisi toisin, Otaniemessä riittäisi jo nyt vain yksi bussipysäkki sillä kohdalla, jonne on tulossa metroaseman laiturit.


Otaniemeen voidaan, jos otetaan haasteet vakavasti, laittaa myös Raide-Jokeri kiertämään kampuksen niin että ne kohteet jotka ovat kauempana metroasemalta, olisivat helposti raitiovaunulla saavutettavissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nämä ovat makuasioita, ei yhden totuuden asioita. Bussikyyti on monen mielestä epämukavaa ja pomppivaa metro tai junakyytiin verrattuna. Mitä lyhyempi bussimatka sen parempi.


Kyllä, ovat makuasioita. Nyt on vain niin, että on otettu selville, minkälainen maku ihmisillä on. Enimmäkseen ihmiset menevät mieluummin lähipysäkiltä bussiin kuin kävelevät. Siitä huolimatta, että he matkustavat mieluummin junalla kuin bussilla.




> Otaniemeen voidaan, jos otetaan haasteet vakavasti, laittaa myös Raide-Jokeri kiertämään kampuksen niin että ne kohteet jotka ovat kauempana metroasemalta, olisivat helposti raitiovaunulla saavutettavissa.


Espooseen voidaan, jos halutaan, tehdä edullinen ja toimiva joukkoliikenneverkko, joka perustuu raitiotiehen. Mutta kun ei haluta. Tarkemmin, ne eivät halua, jotka tästä asiasta päättävät.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:53 ----------




> Toisaalta on niinkin, että monen miljardin arvoiseen liikennejärjestelmään miljardinkaan investointi ei välttämättä tuo suurta muutosta.


Eiköhän tämä kuitenkin riipu siitä, mitä sillä miljardilla tehdään.

Jokerin muutamaan katuosuuteen investoitiin joitain kymmeniä miljoonia ja saatiin noin 20.000 käyttäjän joukkoliikennelinja, joka on 10 vuodessa kasvanut 40.000 käyttäjään. Laajasalon raitiotie ei maksa läheskään miljardia, mutta tuo miljarditunneleihin nähden moninkertaisen määrän autoilulle vaihtoehtoisia joukkoliikennematkoja. Raidejokeri maksaa myös paljon vähemmän kuin miljardin, ja on HSL:n oman vertailuselvityksen perusteella ylivoimainen joukkoliikenteen käytön edistäjä.

Yleiskaavan bulevardisoinnilla ja ratikkaverkolla on tarkoitus ohjata väestönkasvun liikkuminen autoilun sijasta joukkoliikenteeseen. Varovaisesti arvioiden miljardilla saa 6070 km uutta raitiotietä. Jos verrataan siihen, että 100.000 uutta asukasta asutetaan lähiöiden sijasta kaupunkiin eli käyttämään joukkoliikennettä vaikka 50 % enemmän kuin lähiöasukkaat, tulee 50.000 joukkoliikennematkaa enemmän kuin lähiörakenteella. Tämä siis siten, että yhden raitiotieradan kilometrin varrella asuu noin 1600 ihmistä.

Nuo kaikki ovat aivan eri suuruusluokan lukemia kuin että tehdään miljardilla tunnelia ja saadaan 60007000 uutta joukkoliikennematkaa autoilun vaihtoehdoksi.

Voi myös todeta, että HSL-alueen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on kallis siksi, että on tehty kalliita ja tehottomia investointeja. Jos niitä tehdään lisää, ei saada uusia matkustajia. Jos tehdän tehokkaita investointeja, saadaan uusia matkustajia. Eli ei hankkeiden hinta kerro mitään hankkeen hyödyistä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän tämä kuitenkin riipu siitä, mitä sillä miljardilla tehdään.


Nimim Late tarkoitti varmaan sitä että Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän "käypä arvo" on useita miljardeja eli n miljarrin maksanut metro on vain pieni pala sitä. 

Itse arvioisisin että upouusi raitiotie kaupungissa maksaa keskimäärin n puolet siitä mitä vastaava linjapituus metroa, ja siitä voi laskea esim Helsingin nykyisen n 50 km pitkän raitiotieverkon arvon. Tämä siis tilanteessa että raitiotietä ei ole ja se jouduttaisiin rakentamaan alusta asti. 

Päälle tulevat bussiliikenteen infrastruktuuri ja lähijunien. Ja sitten kaikkien liikennemuotojen liikkuva kalusto päälle, ja kaikki varikot, korjaamot, tietojärjestelmät, ja hallintoväen konttorit ym.

Arvioisisin että Helsingin seudun nykyisen joukkoliikenneinfran + kaluston ja muiden härpäkeiden arvo on n 15-20 miljardia. 

Se että kaikki uudet hankkeet eivät vedä autoilijoita kymmeniätuhansia enemmän johtuu siitä että autoliikenteen infra vastaavasti on liian hyvä ja autoilijat eivät maksa kaikkia kustannuksia kaupungeille mitä he aiheuttavat. Valtiolle he kyllä maksavat mutta kaupungeille ei. Osittain myös maantiede vaikuttaa.Jos Laajasaloon rakennettaisiin silta joka sallii sekä autoilun että joukkoliikenteen, niin ei joukkoliikenteen osuus nousisi niin suureksi verratttuna pelkkään joukkoliikennesiltaan. Samaan tulokseen olisi päästy Länsiväylän kohdalla jos Länsiväylää ei olisi koskaan rakennettu ja Lauttasaaresta länteen pääsisi vain jollain raideliikennevehkeellä eteenpäin ja autot joutuisivat kiertämään Leppävaaran kautta. 50-luvulla vaan ei kukaan uskaltanut sellaista päätöstä tehdä, ja miksi olisi pitänyt? 

Vastaavasti jos Helsinkiin ei rakenneta uusia asuntoja muualle kuin "bulevardien " varrelle, niin pakkohan ihmisten on tulla raitiovaunulla niistä keskustaan koska autolla kulkeminen sellaisessa tilanteessa olisi toivotonta. Onnellisessa asemassa ovat ne jotka asuvat jonkun rautatieaseman läheisyyydessä koska he pääsevät sitten keskustaan kolmasosassa ajassa kuin raitiovaunulla. Toinen juttu on että ketkä sitten haluavat asua sellaisten bulevardien varrella jos parempia vaihtoehtoja on Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Tai jos niiden asukkaat eivät käykään töissä keskustassa vaan jossain kehätien varrella jolloin heidän on joka tapauksessa kuljettava autolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aulis

> Vastaavasti jos Helsinkiin ei rakenneta uusia asuntoja muualle kuin "bulevardien " varrelle, niin pakkohan ihmisten on tulla raitiovaunulla niistä keskustaan koska autolla kulkeminen sellaisessa tilanteessa olisi toivotonta. Onnellisessa asemassa ovat ne jotka asuvat jonkun rautatieaseman läheisyyydessä koska he pääsevät sitten keskustaan kolmasosassa ajassa kuin raitiovaunulla. Toinen juttu on että ketkä sitten haluavat asua sellaisten bulevardien varrella jos parempia vaihtoehtoja on Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Tai jos niiden asukkaat eivät käykään töissä keskustassa vaan jossain kehätien varrella jolloin heidän on joka tapauksessa kuljettava autolla. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Uskoisin että näiden uusien bulevardien pikaraitiotiet on ajateltu ohjata paljon nykyisiä raitiovaunuja nopeammin ydinkeskustaan. Unelmani muuten on, että Töölön metro toteutettaisiin ratikkatunnelina, josta sitten Pasilan jälkeen haarautuisivat pikaratikat Viikin ja Maunulan suuntiin ja toisessa päässä Laajasaloon. Uuden yleiskaavan luonnos antaakin jopa jotain osviittaa tuohon suuntaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uskoisin että näiden uusien bulevardien pikaraitiotiet on ajateltu ohjata paljon nykyisiä raitiovaunuja nopeammin ydinkeskustaan. Unelmani muuten on, että Töölön metro toteutettaisiin ratikkatunnelina, josta sitten Pasilan jälkeen haarautuisivat pikaratikat Viikin ja Maunulan suuntiin ja toisessa päässä Laajasaloon. Uuden yleiskaavan luonnos antaakin jopa jotain osviittaa tuohon suuntaan.


Ehdottomasti niin, mutta jos "nykyinen porukka" saa päättää niin tunneleita ei tule. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse arvioisisin että upouusi raitiotie kaupungissa maksaa keskimäärin n puolet siitä mitä vastaava linjapituus metroa, ja siitä voi laskea esim Helsingin nykyisen n 50 km pitkän raitiotieverkon arvon.


Länsimetro Matinkylään, 14 km, 1 000 000 000 euroa. Tuosta hinnasta taitaa puuttua vähän kaikenlaista, mutta jos nyt sillä kuitenkin laskisi. Raitiotie siis arviosi mukaan 36 000 000 euroa / km.

Palataan asiaan sitten, kun tiedämme, mitä Tampereen raitiotie tuli maksamaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetro Matinkylään, 14 km, 1 000 000 000 euroa. Tuosta hinnasta taitaa puuttua vähän kaikenlaista, mutta jos nyt sillä kuitenkin laskisi. Raitiotie siis arviosi mukaan 36 000 000 euroa / km.
> 
> Palataan asiaan sitten, kun tiedämme, mitä Tampereen raitiotie tuli maksamaan.


Se on hyvä vertailukohde, pitää olla kokonaan uusi, paketista revitty raitiotie sisältäen kaikki järjestelyt katuihin jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Länsimetro Matinkylään, 14 km, 1 000 000 000 euroa. Tuosta hinnasta taitaa puuttua vähän kaikenlaista, mutta jos nyt sillä kuitenkin laskisi. Raitiotie siis arviosi mukaan 36 000 000 euroa / km.


36 miljoonaa per kilometri on ihan hyvä arvio raitiotien arvoksi. Siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että jos kantakaupungissa ei olisi raitiotietä, sitä olisi sinne nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmastossa mahdotonta rakentaa. Ts. se että raitiotien arvon määrittää rakentamiskustannusten perusteella, on yksiselitteisesti väärin. Oikea tapa on määrittää arvo hyötynä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Se on hyvä vertailukohde, pitää olla kokonaan uusi, paketista revitty raitiotie sisältäen kaikki järjestelyt katuihin jne. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Mihin perustat tämän arviosi raitiotien rakentamiskustannuksesta 36 Meur/km, kun eivät edes ranskalaiset (joiden raitiotieprojektit eivät ole edullisten projektin maineessa) rakenna näin kalliilla olemassa oleviin kaupunkeihin raitioteitä? Stadtverkehr-lehden numerossa 10/2014 oli kustannusarviot Besanconin ja Dijoinin raitioteistä. Taulukossa olevat saksan- ja ranskankieliset tekstit ovat lehdessä olleesta alkuperäisestä taulukosta ja nimikkeiden suomennokset ovat minun tekemiäni.

Merkitsin taulukkoon vihreällä myös ne nimikkeet, mitä pidän itse välttämättömimpänä osana uuden raitiotien rakentamista silloin, kun vertaillaan eri maiden ja eri projektien kustannustasoja. Ainakaan Helsingin seudulla ei ole ollut tapana laskea varikkoa ja kalustoa osaksi investointikustannuksia, vaan nämä on laskutettu liikennöintikustannuksissa. Mikä minusta on sikäli perusteltua, että rakennettavan radan pituudella ja rakentamiskustannuksissa ei ole suoraa syy-seuraussuhdetta tarvittavan kalustomäärän ja varikon laajuuden kanssa. Esimerkiksi Raide-Jokerin liikennöinti vaatisi lähes kaksinkertaiset varikkotilat riippuen siitä, että aloitetaanko liikennöinti 30 m vaunuilla vai 60 m kahden vaunun junilla. Sitten toisaalta Raide-Jokerin tarpeisiin riittää pienempi varikko, kuin jos vastaavan pituinen rataverkko (n. 25-30 km kaksoisraidetta) rakennettaisiin Helsingin tai minkä tahansa vastaavan kokoisen tai suuremman kaupungin keskustaan ja näitä molempia järjestelmiä liikennöitäisiin samalla vuorovälillä.

Maanpäällisen raitiotien rakentamisen riskeistä oman käsitykseni mukaan:

Keskusta-alueet: Paljon johtosiirtoja; Mahdollisesti lähellä pintaa (0-2 m syvyydellä) oleva kallio -> louhintaa -> hidasta tiiviissä kaupungissa; Kaivaminen ja työmaalogistiikka kärsivät ahtaista tiloista. Mahdollisesti maanalaisia tiloja lähellä pintaa.
Esikaupunkialueet: Pohjanrakentamisen ja pohjanvahvistustöiden osuus suurempi kuin keskusta-alueilla. Siltoja ja alikulkuja tarvitaan yleensä enemmän kuin keskustaolosuhteissa.

Oleellista on minusta ymmärtää, että kaikkia kalliita rakenteita harvemmin tarvitaan samoissa paikoissa. Tai jos tarvitaankin, niin nämä ovat sitten pistemäisiä kohteita. Esimerkiksi vaikka johtosiirtojen osuus on keskustaolosuhteissa suuri, niin siellä ei taas tarvitse yleensä rakentaa rataa paalulaatalle tai tehdä runsaasti eritasoja tai kalliita turvalaitteita radalle, koska ajonopeudet ovat alhaisia.

----------


## Ketorin

> Alunperin kirjoittanut aulis
> 
> 
> Uskoisin että näiden uusien bulevardien pikaraitiotiet on ajateltu ohjata paljon nykyisiä raitiovaunuja nopeammin ydinkeskustaan. Unelmani muuten on, että Töölön metro toteutettaisiin ratikkatunnelina, josta sitten Pasilan jälkeen haarautuisivat pikaratikat Viikin ja Maunulan suuntiin ja toisessa päässä Laajasaloon. Uuden yleiskaavan luonnos antaakin jopa jotain osviittaa tuohon suuntaan.
> 
> 
> Ehdottomasti niin, mutta jos "nykyinen porukka" saa päättää niin tunneleita ei tule. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Entä, jos raitiovaunu vietäisiin metrotunneliin? Jos metron ruuhka-tiheys olisi korkeintaan 6 minuuttia, väliin saataisiin vielä kaksi raitiolinjaa.

Mitäpä tuumitte tämän hallituksen myönteisyydestä Töölön metrolle? Meinaan, toki Kivenlahtea rakennetaan vielä kauemmin kuin tämä hallitus istuu, mutta tällaisen projektiin käyntiin polkaiseminen ei tapahdu muutamassa vuodessa. Itse arvuuttelen, että jos pisara ei etene, niin toinen metrolinja voi nousta uudelleen pinnalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakaan Helsingin seudulla ei ole ollut tapana laskea varikkoa ja kalustoa osaksi investointikustannuksia, vaan nämä on laskutettu liikennöintikustannuksissa.


Jos haluaa saadan ratikan huippukalliiksi, kuten 36 Me/km, silloin tietysti kannattaa laskea nämäkin kulut mukaan. Mutta sepä ei välttämättä olekaan sellainen onni ja autuus kuin kallista ratikkaa haluava voisi kuvitella, koskapa ne pitää laskea sitten mukaan myös metroon. Metrosta myös puuttuu koko joukko katujärjestelyjä, kuten jalankulun ja fillareiden yhteydet metroasemille ja liityntäbussien uudet kadut.

Mä ajattelisin niin, että tästä olisi eipäs-juupas-väittelyn sijaan hedelmällisempää keskustella vasta sitten, kun Tampereen ratikka on tehty. Silloin ei voi enää perustella erikoisia väitteitä oikein millään, vaan silloin on vaan faktaa kahdesta hankkeesta, Treen ratikasta ja Matinkylän metrosta, ja niitä voi sitten verrata kinastelematta.

----------


## kuukanko

> 36 miljoonaa per kilometri on ihan hyvä arvio raitiotien arvoksi. Siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että jos kantakaupungissa ei olisi raitiotietä, sitä olisi sinne nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmastossa mahdotonta rakentaa. Ts. se että raitiotien arvon määrittää rakentamiskustannusten perusteella, on yksiselitteisesti väärin. Oikea tapa on määrittää arvo hyötynä.


Mielenkiintoinen ja ainakin minulle uusi lähestymistapa!

Tein pienen sormiharjoituksen tuosta: KSV:n määritellessä taannoin Helsingin uutta pysäköintipolitiikkaa maan arvoksi arvioitiin 100 e / m2. Sitä käyttämällä 6 m leveän ratikkaväylän alle jäävän maan arvoksi tulisi 600 000 e / km eli ei mitenkään hirvittävän paljoa.

----------


## j-lu

^ Joko sulla on ymmärryksessä tai mulla ilmaisussa vikaa, ehkä molempia. Esimerkinomaisesti vääntäen: tietyn hankkeen h/k -arvo jollain järjellisellä menetelmällä laskien on 3, mutta sen toteuttaminen ei kannattavuudesta huolimatta ole mahdollista. Onko hankkeen arvo paperilla tällöin (rakennus)kustannukset vai kustannukset kertaa kolme?

Helsingin raitiovaunuverkon rakentamiskustannukset saattaisivat hyvinkin olla luokkaa 10 miljoonaa per kilometri, jos lähdettäisiin tyhjältä pöydältä ja hyöty/kustannus -suhde voisi hyvinkin olla esimerkiksi 3,6. Arvo voisi siten olla Rainerin hatusta repimät 36 miljoonaa per kilometri. Pointtini oli, että se ei ole välttämättä huono arvaus, jos arvioidaan arvoa yhteiskunnalle, ei rakentamiskustannuksia ja että rakentamiskustannukset ovat väärä tapa arvioida infran arvoa. Mikään ei ole koskaan niin yksinkertaista, että rakennetaan vaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos haluaa saadan ratikan huippukalliiksi, kuten 36 Me/km, silloin tietysti kannattaa laskea nämäkin kulut mukaan. Mutta sepä ei välttämättä olekaan sellainen onni ja autuus kuin kallista ratikkaa haluava voisi kuvitella, koskapa ne pitää laskea sitten mukaan myös metroon. Metrosta myös puuttuu koko joukko katujärjestelyjä, kuten jalankulun ja fillareiden yhteydet metroasemille ja liityntäbussien uudet kadut.


Näin on. Joka tapauksessa, jos Helsingin kokoiseen kaupunkiin alettaisiin vasta nyt rakentaa raitiotie niin se ei kosketa pelästään niitä katuja joissa on kiskoja vaan myös poikittais- ja rinnakkaiskaduille tulee järjestelyjä.

Tukholma lienee lähin suurkaupunki johon parhaillaan rakennetaan raitioteitä, enkä tarkoita pelkästään metron hintaista Tvärbanania vaan uutta keskustaraitiotietä joka kiertää rantoja pitkin. Jos jollakin on tiedossa sen tarkemmat kustannukset niin sitä voisi vertailla miten paljon Helsingin ratikkaverkon uudelleenrakentaminen tyhjästä maksaisi.

Sen halusin vain tuoda ilmi, että Helsingin seudun nykyisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän *arvo* on toistakymmentä miljardia kaikkine härpäkkeineen.  

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tukholma lienee lähin suurkaupunki johon parhaillaan rakennetaan raitioteitä, enkä tarkoita pelkästään metron hintaista Tvärbanania vaan uutta keskustaraitiotietä joka kiertää rantoja pitkin. Jos jollakin on tiedossa sen tarkemmat kustannukset niin sitä voisi vertailla miten paljon Helsingin ratikkaverkon uudelleenrakentaminen tyhjästä maksaisi.
> t. Rainer


Linkitin juuri hetki sitten kahdesta ranskalaisesta kaupungista (Besancon ja Dijon) sinne vastikään rakennettujen raitioteiden kustannusarviot. Menikö tämä viesti + kustannuserittely sinulta mahdollisesti ohi, vai eikö se kelpaa, koska se on "väärästä" maasta?  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Linkitin juuri hetki sitten kahdesta ranskalaisesta kaupungista (Besancon ja Dijon) sinne vastikään rakennettujen raitioteiden kustannusarviot. Menikö tämä viesti + kustannuserittely sinulta mahdollisesti ohi, vai eikö se kelpaa, koska se on "väärästä" maasta?


Kiitos, tutustuin nyt niihin. Eli Dijonissa 19 miljoonaa /km kalustoineen ja varikokineen. Nämä ovat kuitenkin aika pieniä kaupunkeja, eli vertailukelpoinen lähinnä Tampereen kanssa. Itse kiinnostaisi tietää miten paljon maksaa suurkaupunkiin jonne rakennetaan kokonaan uutta verkkoa, esim Tukholma, Dublin tai Edinburg. Dublinin rakentaminen on ymmärtääkseni ollut aika hidasta kun ollut useita vastoinkäymisiä, tietääkö kukaan tarkemmin mistä johtuu? Dublinissa ei voi myöskään syyttää metroa, koska sellaista ei siellä ole. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kiitos, tutustuin nyt niihin. Eli Dijonissa 19 miljoonaa /km kalustoineen ja varikokineen. Nämä ovat kuitenkin aika pieniä kaupunkeja, eli vertailukelpoinen lähinnä Tampereen kanssa. Itse kiinnostaisi tietää miten paljon maksaa suurkaupunkiin jonne rakennetaan kokonaan uutta verkkoa, esim Tukholma, Dublin tai Edinburg. Dublinin rakentaminen on ymmärtääkseni ollut aika hidasta kun ollut useita vastoinkäymisiä, tietääkö kukaan tarkemmin mistä johtuu? Dublinissa ei voi myöskään syyttää metroa, koska sellaista ei siellä ole.


Tukholman kuuden eri raitiotiehankkeen keskimääräinen kustannus on ollut 558 miljoonaa kruunua eli 59 miljoonaa euroa per kilometri, johon sisältyvät kaikki kustannukset. Huvipuistolinjan jatko Spårväg City maksoi vähän enemmän eli noin 666 miljoonaa kruunua eli 71 miljoonaa euroa per kilometri.

www.chamber.se/cldocpart/114.pdf 

www.bussmagasinet.se/2011/10/10664/

Dublinissa 5,6 kilometrin ratikkalaajennuksen kustannukset ovat noin 368 miljoonaa euroa eli 65 miljoonaa per kilometri. Se sisältää radan, katutyön, vaunut ja varikon.

http://www.theconstructionindex.co.u...tram-extension

Toki kustannus riippuu paljon laskentatavasta, jos halutaan esittää raitiotiet hyvin halpana ratkaisuna unohdetaan suurin osa investointikustannuksista.  Pelkkä radan ja pysäkkien hinta on kadulla kulkevalla raitiotiellä jossain projekteissa vain pieni osa (20-40 %) uusien raitioteiden kokonaisinvestointikustannuksista, kun metrossa rata ja asemat muodostavat suurimman osan kokonaisinvestoinnista.

On myös erilaisia rakentamisympäristöjä, jos esimerkiksi kadun rakenne on huono tai vaativa ja kadun alle kulkee putkia johtoja ja tunneleita, joudutaan katuraitiotiehankkeissakin paaluttamaan tai vahvistamaan rataa ja tekemään paljon uusintatöitä, jolloin kustannus on ihan eri luokkaa kuin jos kadun pohja on valmis tai kun vanhaa infraa on vähemmän. Vaativissa ratahankkeista puretaan pieniä rakennuksiakin, esimerkiksi kioskeja ja rakennetaan radan tieltä siirrettyjä puistoja uusin paikkoihin joka sekin maksaa paljon. Dublinin ja Tukholman keskustaratikoiden korkeista kustannuksista suuri osa selittynee nimenomaan kohtuullisen vaativalla ympäristöllä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toki kustannus riippuu paljon laskentatavasta, jos halutaan esittää raitiotiet hyvin halpana ratkaisuna unohdetaan suurin osa investointikustannuksista.  Pelkkä radan ja pysäkkien hinta on kadulla kulkevalla raitiotiellä jossain projekteissa vain pieni osa (20-40 %) uusien raitioteiden kokonaisinvestointikustannuksista, kun metrossa rata ja asemat muodostavat suurimman osan kokonaisinvestoinnista.
> 
> On myös erilaisia rakentamisympäristöjä, jos esimerkiksi kadun rakenne on huono tai vaativa ja kadun alle kulkee putkia johtoja ja tunneleita, joudutaan katuraitiotiehankkeissakin paaluttamaan tai vahvistamaan rataa ja tekemään paljon uusintatöitä, jolloin kustannus on ihan eri luokkaa kuin jos kadun pohja on valmis tai kun vanhaa infraa on vähemmän. Vaativissa ratahankkeista puretaan pieniä rakennuksiakin, esimerkiksi kioskeja ja rakennetaan radan tieltä siirrettyjä puistoja uusin paikkoihin joka sekin maksaa paljon. Dublinin ja Tukholman keskustaratikoiden korkeista kustannuksista suuri osa selittynee nimenomaan kohtuullisen vaativalla ympäristöllä.


Kiitos, nyt alkoi hahmottumaan.

Joka tapauksessa, jos Helsingin kohdalla oltaisiin tilanteessa että raitiotietä ei olisi ollenkaan jos esim nykyinen verkko olisi purettu 1960-luvulla, niin aika kalliiksi tulisi varmaan uudelleenrakentaminen, tai tyhjästä ei rakennettaisi sellaista verkkoa kuin nyt, vaan ehkä 3-4 linjan verkko joka risteää keskustassa ja ehkä joku Jokerin kaltainen kehälinja lisäksi Haarat ulottuisivat tietenkin kauemmas kuin nyt. Myös jos oltaisiin tilanteessa että pitäisikö rakentaa metrokin, niin raskasmetroa ei ehkä rakennettaisi vaan raitiotie laitettaisiin kriittisissä pullonkaulapaikoissa keskustassa tunneliin Stadtbahnin tapaan. Toinen vaihtoehto olsi ollut lähijunatunneli pisaran tyyliin mutta niin että se ei kierrä lenkkiä vaan tulee kaupunkiin pohjoisesta ja jatkaa länteen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Palataan asiaan sitten, kun tiedämme, mitä Tampereen raitiotie tuli maksamaan.


Ei tarvitse odottaa niin kauan. Neljä suurta rakentajakonsortiota lähti kilpailemaan siitä, että saavat tehdä Tampereen raitiotien kevään 2014 yleissuunnitelman hintaan 250.000 M varikkoineen. Kun raitiotie valmistuu noin 2019, toteutunut kustannus tulee olemaan euroina tätä suurempi, koska rahan arvo on muuttunut. Mutta kevään 2014 hintatasossa pysytään. Yleissuunnitelmassa ratapituus on 23,5 km, joten keskimäärin kustannus varikon kanssa on alle 11 M/km. Ja se on ihan uusi ja nykyaikainen raitiotie, jonka kulkee ruutukaavaan perustuvan kaupunkikeskustan läpi.




> Kiitos, nyt alkoi hahmottumaan.
> Joka tapauksessa, jos Helsingin kohdalla oltaisiin tilanteessa että raitiotietä ei olisi ollenkaan jos esim nykyinen verkko olisi purettu 1960-luvulla, niin aika kalliiksi tulisi varmaan uudelleenrakentaminen,...


Tampereella ei ole ollut raitiotietä, joten Rainerille tämä ei varmaan kelpaa. Mutta ei ole olemassa mitään asiaa, mikä muuttaisi raitiotien rakentamisen hintaa sen perusteella, onko kaupungissa ollut raitiotie vai ei. Ranskaan rakennetuista raitioteistä suuri osa on sellaisissa kaupungeissa, että niissä on ollut raitiotie. Mutta ei sillä ole missään ollut mitään merkitystä, kun kaikki on purettu pois.

Ranskalaisista raitioteistä on esitetty erittäin korkeita hintoja, jotka perustuvat Ranskassa yleiseen tapaan toteuttaa raitioteitä. Eli laskemalla kaikki mahdollinen yhteen ja jakamalla se ratapituudella. Tällä laskutavalla ei ole mitään vertailukelpoisuutta toisiin hankkeisiin, koska hankkeet on määritelty eri tavoin. Mutta yleisesti, puolet hankkeen hinnasta voi olla muuta kaupunkiuudistusta. Siis rakennetaan puistoja, parkkiluolia, autotunneleita, kehäteitä jne. Ranskassa nämä hankkeet rakennetaan näin, koska sikäläisen lainsäädännön mukaan koko touhuun saa kerätä eritysiveroa. Eli ratikan tekeminen on kätevä tapa rahoittaa kaikkea muutakin kivaa, kuten autoilua.

Raitioteiden vastustajat tietenkin mielellään laskevat näin. Mutta mitä he mahtavat pitää siitä ajatuksesta, että lasketaan sitten muutkin hankkeet samalla tavalla. Esimerkiksi tiehankkeen kustannuksiin lasketaan mukaan tietä käyttävät autot (raitiovaunut kuuluvat kilometrihintaan), autotallit ja parkkiluolat (varikon vaunuhalli kuuluu kilometrihintaan), autokorjaamot ja huoltoasemat tiehankkeen lähistöltä (korjaamovarikot ja sähköasemat sekä ilmajohto kuuluvat kilometrihintaan) sekä tietä käyttävien kansalaisten asuntojen läheiset puistot ja torit (raitiotiekatujen rakenteiden uusiminen seinästä seinään sekä uudet aukiot ja viheralueet kuuluvat ratikan kilometrihintaan).

Tai niin rakkaat metro- ja junatunnelit. Tunnelissa kulkevat junat ja niiden varikot lasketaan ilman muuta hintaan, eikö? Sekä tietenkin kaikki asemiin liittyvät katujärjestelyt täydellisinä, sillä eihän tunneliin muuten pääse. Ja käyttäväthän tunnelimatkustajat liityntäliikennettä, joten myös liityntäliikenteen bussit, bussien käyttämät kadut ja pysäkit, bussivarikot, bussikorjaamot ja bussien käyttämät huoltoasemat. Eikä tämä riitä. Asemallahan on myös liityntäpysäköintiä. Jos liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja on 2500, mukaan lasketaan 2500 henkilöautoa, niiden keskimääräisen ajomatkan verran katuja, sekä tietenkin kaikki se muu, mitä luettelin jo edellä tiehankkeiden kilometrihintaan kuuluvaksi.

Eli eiköhän ala hahmottua!  :Wink: 

Jos nyt vähän hahmotellaan, niin sanotaan nyt vaikka niin, että kilometri autokaistaa maksaa 5 M. Sille mahtuu 35 autoa, joilla jokaisella on parkkiluolapaikka. Tästä tulee noin 2 M/km lisähintaa autokaistalle. Yksi huoltoasema ja autokorjaamo tarvitaan ainakin. Toki ne kykenevät hoitelemaan enemmän kuin 35 autoa, mutta ei missään ole yhden kilometrin mittaista työmatkaa, joka riittää kaikille. Että eiköhän näistä ja toreista sekä puistoista saada toiset pari miljoonaa lisää. Ja ne 2500 liityntäpysäköintipaikka vaikkapa miljardin metrohankkeelle. Niistä tulee vaatimattomasti vain 300 M rehellistä ja oikeudenmukaista hinnankorjausta. Eli ihan samaan tahtiin näitä hintoja voi heitellä kuin oikeita ratikan kilometrihintoja.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raitioteiden vastustajat tietenkin mielellään laskevat näin. Mutta mitä he mahtavat pitää siitä ajatuksesta, että lasketaan sitten muutkin hankkeet samalla tavalla. Esimerkiksi tiehankkeen kustannuksiin lasketaan mukaan tietä käyttävät autot (raitiovaunut kuuluvat kilometrihintaan), autotallit ja parkkiluolat (varikon vaunuhalli kuuluu kilometrihintaan), autokorjaamot ja huoltoasemat tiehankkeen lähistöltä (korjaamovarikot ja sähköasemat sekä ilmajohto kuuluvat kilometrihintaan) sekä tietä käyttävien kansalaisten asuntojen läheiset puistot ja torit (raitiotiekatujen rakenteiden uusiminen seinästä seinään sekä uudet aukiot ja viheralueet kuuluvat ratikan kilometrihintaan).
> 
> Tai niin rakkaat metro- ja junatunnelit. Tunnelissa kulkevat junat ja niiden varikot lasketaan ilman muuta hintaan, eikö? Sekä tietenkin kaikki asemiin liittyvät katujärjestelyt täydellisinä, sillä eihän tunneliin muuten pääse. Ja käyttäväthän tunnelimatkustajat liityntäliikennettä, joten myös liityntäliikenteen bussit, bussien käyttämät kadut ja pysäkit, bussivarikot, bussikorjaamot ja bussien käyttämät huoltoasemat. Eikä tämä riitä. Asemallahan on myös liityntäpysäköintiä. Jos liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja on 2500, mukaan lasketaan 2500 henkilöautoa, niiden keskimääräisen ajomatkan verran katuja, sekä tietenkin kaikki se muu, mitä luettelin jo edellä tiehankkeiden kilometrihintaan kuuluvaksi.
> 
> Eli eiköhän ala hahmottua!


Mä en kiistä etteikö metron rakentaminen olisi keskimäärin kalliimpaa kuin raitiotien mutta erilaisista syistä hintahaaruka on aika leveä maanpällisten ratkaisujen kohdalla. Tunneliradoissa haarukka on kapeampi. 

Itse laskisin molempien kustannuksiin itse radan, säköistyksen ja opastinjärjestelmän lisäksi liikuvan kaluston, varikot sekä aina korttelin päähän radasta/asemasta katujärjestelyihin  tehdyt muutokset. Eli raitiotie vaikuttaa katuihin yleensä korttelin päähän kumpaankin sivusuuntaan itse radasta, ja metro taas n korttelin päähän asemista. Metron vaikutus on piste-kehämäinen ja kun ottaa huomioon liityntäliikenteen niin rakentamista tulee enemmän. Raitiotie vaikuttaa lähikatuihin jos esim autoilijoilta otetaan kaistoja pois paikasta jonne tulee raitiotie, niin tilaa autoile on järjestettävä jostain muualta. Tästä johtuvat mm puistojen siirrot keski-Euroopassa. Helsingissä taas kun ei kansalaisvastustuksen takia ja säästösyistä haluta puistoja siirrellä niin raitiotien toteutuksesta tulee rampa.

Tampereen kohdalla taisi yksi edellytys raitiotielle olla että keskustan läpi ajavat autot siirretän  ulkopuolelle kulkevaan tunneliin mutta sitä ei tietenkään voi raitiotien kustannukseksi laskea.

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Tampereen kohdalla taisi yksi edellytys raitiotielle olla että keskustan läpi ajavat autot siirretän  ulkopuolelle kulkevaan tunneliin mutta sitä ei tietenkään voi raitiotien kustannukseksi laskea.


Lähinnä kyseessä oli rakennusliikkeiden ja valtion muodostama uunotusallianssi, jossa kuntaa vietiin kuin litran mittaa, ratikan kanssa Rantaväylän tunnelilla ei ole mitään tekemistä, ainakaan näin ei-ranskalaisittain.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tampereen kohdalla taisi yksi edellytys raitiotielle olla että keskustan läpi ajavat autot siirretän  ulkopuolelle kulkevaan tunneliin mutta sitä ei tietenkään voi raitiotien kustannukseksi laskea.


Tuo oli lähinnä poliittinen edellytys, eli aikanaan tehtiin lehmänkauppa, että tehdään sekä Rantatunneli että raitiotie. Jo nyt Hämeenkadun itäpää on suljettu henkilöautoilulta, eikä siitä ole aiheutunut minkäänlaisia ongelmia autoliikenteelle. Eli liikenneteknisesti ottaen Tampereella ei ole tarvetta autoliikenteen korvaaville järjestelyille.

----------


## Kani

Muistin virkistämiseksi mainittakoon, että myös Espoon valtuuston tekemään Länsimetron rakentamispäätökseen kirjattiin lehmänkauppoina autoiluhankkeita:

"PLJ:ssä ja aiesopimuksessa mainitut Espoon alueella sijaitsevat kaikki muut isot liikennehankkeet, kuten kaupunkiradan jatkaminen Espoon keskukseen, Kehä I parantaminen ja Kehä II:n jatko toteutetaan mahdollisimman nopeasti sovitun mukaisesti."

Tällä kirjauksella varmistettiin autoilupiirien metrokannatus.

----------


## petteri

> Muistin virkistämiseksi mainittakoon, että myös Espoon valtuuston tekemään Länsimetron rakentamispäätökseen kirjattiin lehmänkauppoina autoiluhankkeita:
> 
> "PLJ:ssä ja aiesopimuksessa mainitut Espoon alueella sijaitsevat kaikki muut isot liikennehankkeet, kuten kaupunkiradan jatkaminen Espoon keskukseen, Kehä I parantaminen ja Kehä II:n jatko toteutetaan mahdollisimman nopeasti sovitun mukaisesti."
> 
> Tällä kirjauksella varmistettiin autoilupiirien metrokannatus.


Kannattaa huomioida, että metroon koplatut tiehankkeet, tärkeimpänä Kehä II hämeenlinnanväylälle eivät koplauksesta huolimatta ole edenneet sovitusti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raitiotie vaikuttaa lähikatuihin jos esim autoilijoilta otetaan kaistoja pois paikasta jonne tulee raitiotie, niin tilaa autoile on järjestettävä jostain muualta.


Niinpä niin. Ykkösasia on autoilu, kaikki muu on sille alisteista. Ja siksi tunneli on hyvä, koska se tekee lisää tilaa autoille.

Onhan tämä kirjoitettu valtuuston päätökseen Helsingissä jo 1955. Mutta metrokannattajat eivät sitä myönnä, vaikka itsekin ajattelevat näin.

Keski-Euroopassa kaupunkikehityksen tarkoitus on ottaa tilaa autoilta takaisin ihmisille. Siksi siellä tehdään ratikoita. Siksi siellä nimenomaan ei tehdä tunneleita. Poikkeuksia on totta kai, ja niitä tunnelifanaatikot kaivavat esimerkeiksi, jotka muka ovat maailman trendi ja kehitys.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:38 ----------




> Muistin virkistämiseksi mainittakoon, että ...


...samaan pakettiin kuului myös Raidejokeri. Ei vaan ole mikään kiire ollut.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niinpä niin. Ykkösasia on autoilu, kaikki muu on sille alisteista. Ja siksi tunneli on hyvä, koska se tekee lisää tilaa autoille.
> 
> Onhan tämä kirjoitettu valtuuston päätökseen Helsingissä jo 1955. Mutta metrokannattajat eivät sitä myönnä, vaikka itsekin ajattelevat näin.


"Maanalaista" alettiin suunnitella Helsinkiin jo 1. maailmansodan aikoihin. 

Suomalaiset ovat autofanaatikkoja, eivät joukkoliikenne- saatika  edes tunnelifanaatikkoja. Kun on muutama vuosikymmen seurannut liikennepoliittista keskustelua niin auto on niin rakas esine suomalaisille, varsinkin miehille, että kaikki ehdotukset yksityiautoilun aseman heikentämiseksi tyrmätään heti. Virallisissa juhlapuheissa halutaan edistää joukkoliikennettä ja vähentää autoilua mutta teot eivät tue sitä. Esimerkkinä veropoliittset ratkaisut jotka suosivat hajallaan asumista ja paljon ajamista ja rankaisevat kaupunkiasukkaiden auton ja joukkoliikenteen sekakäyttöä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Toki kustannus riippuu paljon laskentatavasta, jos halutaan esittää raitiotiet hyvin halpana ratkaisuna unohdetaan suurin osa investointikustannuksista.  Pelkkä radan ja pysäkkien hinta on kadulla kulkevalla raitiotiellä jossain projekteissa vain pieni osa (20-40 %) uusien raitioteiden kokonaisinvestointikustannuksista, kun metrossa rata ja asemat muodostavat suurimman osan kokonaisinvestoinnista.


Pohdin tässä viestissäni sitä, että miksi minusta joukkoliikennehankkeissa ei ainakaan sokeasti kannata varikkoa ja kalustoa laskea osaksi raideliikennehankkeen investointikustannuksia. Yksi hyvä esimerkki voisi olla kustannusten vertailu Östersundomin mahdollisten raitiotie- ja metrohankkeiden välillä siten, että metroa jatketaan Östersundomiin Itäkeskuksesta tai Mellunmäestä ja raitiotietä sitten Raide-Jokerin jatkeena Itäkeskuksesta. Koska tällöin varikon ja kaluston hinnat voisivat olla samassa suuruusluokassa, mutta radan kilometikustannuksessa olisi noin 1:5-1:15 suhde raitiotien hyväksi.




> On myös erilaisia rakentamisympäristöjä, jos esimerkiksi kadun rakenne on huono tai vaativa ja kadun alle kulkee putkia johtoja ja tunneleita, joudutaan katuraitiotiehankkeissakin paaluttamaan tai vahvistamaan rataa ja tekemään paljon uusintatöitä, jolloin kustannus on ihan eri luokkaa kuin jos kadun pohja on valmis tai kun vanhaa infraa on vähemmän. Vaativissa ratahankkeista puretaan pieniä rakennuksiakin, esimerkiksi kioskeja ja rakennetaan radan tieltä siirrettyjä puistoja uusin paikkoihin joka sekin maksaa paljon. Dublinin ja Tukholman keskustaratikoiden korkeista kustannuksista suuri osa selittynee nimenomaan kohtuullisen vaativalla ympäristöllä.


Minkälainen ympäristö sulla on mielessä tälläsestä, jossa A) Olisi reilusti putkisiirtoja (niissäkin on muuten "eroja"), sekä B) Maaperä olisi sellaista, että kadulle uutena rakennettava raitiotie pitäisi paaluttaa, mutta kadulla ei joko kadun itsensä tai näiden putkilinjojen takia jo olisi paalulaatta pohjana?

----------


## late-

> Minkälainen ympäristö sulla on mielessä tälläsestä, jossa A) Olisi reilusti putkisiirtoja (niissäkin on muuten "eroja"), sekä B) Maaperä olisi sellaista, että kadulle uutena rakennettava raitiotie pitäisi paaluttaa, mutta kadulla ei joko kadun itsensä tai näiden putkilinjojen takia jo olisi paalulaatta pohjana?


Kuusmiehentiellä Paloheinässä olisi ollut sekä kunnallistekniikkaa että heikko pohja. Ei tosin välttämättä paljon kunnallistekniikkaa. Joka tapauksessa linjaa 560 varten päädyttiin rakentamaan erillinen joukkoliikennekatu nykyisen viereen, jolloin tarvittiin ainoastaan pohjanvahvistus.

----------


## Minä vain

Oliko tuo muuten pelkkä sattuma että Kuusmiehentien pohjoisreunalle ei ole rakennettu taloja?

----------


## petteri

> Minkälainen ympäristö sulla on mielessä tälläsestä, jossa A) Olisi reilusti putkisiirtoja (niissäkin on muuten "eroja"), sekä B) Maaperä olisi sellaista, että kadulle uutena rakennettava raitiotie pitäisi paaluttaa, mutta kadulla ei joko kadun itsensä tai näiden putkilinjojen takia jo olisi paalulaatta pohjana?


Huonosta pohjasta käy esimerkiksi Tukholmassa Spårväg Cityn Strandvägen, joka oli aikoinaan rakennettu täytemaata rantaan kasaamalla olemattomilla perustuksilla ja jossa katu ennen remonttia oli hiljalleen valumassa mereen. Jossain tilanteessa ratikkaa ei voida rakentaa ilman että katu tai laajempikin alue rakennetaan isolta alalta uusiksi.

Paljon putkisiirtoja, huomioon otettavia tunneleita ja muita teknisiä vaikeuksia olisi taas esimerkiksi Heikinkatu/Mannerheimintiellä ja Kaivokadulla, jos niille ei olisi koskaan raitiotietä rakennettu tai jos raitiotiet olisi vuosikymmeniä sitten lopetettu.

----------


## Kani

Eilen tuli väritelevisiosta erittäin mielenkiintoinen ruotsalaisdokumentti talousteorioiden muotivirtauksista. Esimerkkinä käytettiin Tukholman metron laajentamista, jolle ei aikaisemmin ole ollut yhtenäistä kannatusta. Viime vuosina myös oikeisto on alkanut vaatia Tukholmaan metroinvestointeja ja muitakin Ruotsin suuren luokan raideinfrahankkeita.

Dokumentissa kuvailtiin, kuinka aikaisemmin julkiseen sektoriin negatiivisesti suhtautuneet vaikuttajatahot ovat maailmanlaajuisen talouslaman aikana muuttaneet puheitaan ja ryhtyneet vaatimaan julkisia, verovaroin maksettavia infrainvestointeja. Vapaan markkinatalouden tai kapitalismin yskiessä suurhankkeiden lobbaaminen on verotukseen kielteisesti suhtautuvissa piireissä nähty hyväksi tavaksi napata verorahat takaisin yksityisille tahoille erilaisten jättihankkeiden muodossa.

Havainnot ovat siirrettävissä 1:1 Suomeen, jossa käytännössä kokoomuksen tekemä linjamuutos on saanut useat erittäin kalliit infraprojektit myötätuuleen. Pienemmät, nopeavaikutteisemmat ja usein myös hyödyllisemmät hankkeet eivät etene, koska niillä ei ole Suomessakaan kansainvälisen talousteorian omaksuneen valtapiirin kannatusta. Samalla monet joukkoliikenteestä syvällisesti kiinnostuneet ja aidosti korkeatasoisen joukkoliikenteen puolesta puhuvat väsyvät ja turhautuvat, kun päätökset tehdään muista kuin joukkoliikenteen lähtökohdista, eikä joukkoliikenteen taso ja osuus matkustamisesta nouse.

Dokumentti on katsottavissa kuukauden ajan: http://areena.yle.fi/1-2840142

----------


## 339-DF

Olavi Louko on kuollut. 

http://yle.fi/uutiset/hs_espoon_elak...uollut/8216899

----------


## hmikko

> Olavi Louko on kuollut. 
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/hs_espoon_elak...uollut/8216899


Oho. Omassa suvussa ja työpaikalla on monta, jotka ovat saaneet eläkepäätöksen ja syöpädiagnoosin lähestulkoon samassa postissa. Tuntuu melkein olevan joku ilmiö.

----------


## Kani

Hesarin pitkien Louko-juttujen sävystä käy ilmi toimituksen suru tärkeän kaverin poismenosta.

www.hs.fi/m/kaupunki/a1439258706035

----------


## TuomasLehto

Hesarilla on tänään enemmänkin joukkoliikennematskua verkossa, jaetaanpa tännekin siis kiinnostuneille nähtäväksi heidän videonsa Länsimetron reitistä. Raiteet ovat nyt olemassa Matinkylään asti, mutta asemat vielä vähän vaiheessa, kuten kiskojenkuljetusvaunun kyydistä kuvatusta videosta näkee. 

Matinkylästä eteenpäin louhitaan nyt työtunneleita, ja kohta myös varsinaisia raidetunneleita, videon ohessa julkaistusta jutusta selviää.

----------


## 339-DF

YLE kertoo, että espoolaisvaltuutetut yllätettiin ihan vain pikkuisella laskulla, kun Länsimetro Oy on teettänyt kaupungin laskuun kaikenlaisia töitä, joista on muistettu kertoa vasta jälkeenpäin. Hintalappu 40 miljoonaa.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetrosta_...poolle/8511038

Tuolla rahalla olisi saanut esimerkiksi raitotien Suurpellosta Tapiolaan.

----------


## iiko

> Tuolla rahalla olisi saanut esimerkiksi raitotien Suurpellosta Tapiolaan.


...pidemmistä metrolaitureista nyt puhumattakaan...

----------


## Kani

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla tämän poliittisen kulttuurin kannattajilta, miksi tämäkin lisälasku on ihan ok.

----------


## hmikko

Onko Suomessa virkamies koskaan saanut potkuja tämmöisten yllärilaskujen takia? Siis luokassa yli kymmenen miljoonaa euroa? Uskon, että joku on hyvinkin saanut sen takia, että on luvatta ostanut taukohuoneeseen kahvinkeittimen ja pärstäkerroin on väärä.

----------


## kivisuo

Olipas hyvä että tuli lyhennettyä ne metroasemien laiturit. Nyt on rahaa maksaa tämä yllätyslasku.

----------


## MJG

> Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla tämän poliittisen kulttuurin kannattajilta, miksi tämäkin lisälasku on ihan ok.


Uskooko joku, että alkuperäisen budjetin olisi koskaan ollut tarkoitus pitää?

----------


## hylje

Ei sitä tarvitse uskoa, jos vaatii sitä. 

Jos budjetin ei ole tarkoituskaan pitää ja se on hyvä niin, sama se jos koko budjettisirkusta ei vaivauduta tekemään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos budjetin ei ole tarkoituskaan pitää ja se on hyvä niin, sama se jos koko budjettisirkusta ei vaivauduta tekemään.


Ei se ihan sama ole, koska valtuustoa ei saada höynäytettyä typerien hankkeiden taakse, jos budjetin kohdalla lukisi vain "avoin". Eikä silloinkaan, jos siinä lukisi miljardi ja rapiat päälle. Sen vuoksi on maan tapa, että pannaan valtuustolle vajaa puolet todellisesta luvusta päätettäväksi ja tuodaan loput sitten tipottain liian myöhään, käsittelyyn.

Mitähän olisi tapahtunut, jos valtuusto olisi ilmoittanut, että tällaista lisälaskua ei ole tilattu eikä sitä makseta, keksikäähän pojjaat jotain muuta. Hauskaa se ainakin olisi ollut.

----------


## hmikko

> Olipas hyvä että tuli lyhennettyä ne metroasemien laiturit. Nyt on rahaa maksaa tämä yllätyslasku.


Olis ehkä syytä lyhentää vielä Kivenlahden vaiheen asemia lisää, kun mie en usko, että yllätys jää viimeiseksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olis ehkä syytä lyhentää vielä Kivenlahden vaiheen asemia lisää, kun mie en usko, että yllätys jää viimeiseksi.


Matkustajamäärien puolesta sinne riittäisi puolikkaan vaunuparin mittaiset asemat aivan hyvin.

----------


## iiko

> Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla tämän poliittisen kulttuurin kannattajilta, miksi tämäkin lisälasku on ihan ok.


On kaksi vaihtoehtoa, joko ei näistä ole oikeasti kerrottu taikka sitten poliitikot eivät vain ole viitsineet/ehtineet ottaa selvää. Lienee aika normaalia, että kun tehdään tällaista maanrakennusta, niin siinä usein tehdään myös samaan liittyen kunnallistekniikkaa. Tai sitten ne poliitikot eivät vain ole ymmärtäneet asiaa.

----------


## hmikko

> On kaksi vaihtoehtoa, joko ei näistä ole oikeasti kerrottu taikka sitten poliitikot eivät vain ole viitsineet/ehtineet ottaa selvää.


40 milliä on semmoinen määrä, että olis syytä varmistaa, että poliitikotkin ovat tietoisia. Tokkopa on jäänyt vahingossa huomaamatta.




> Lienee aika normaalia, että kun tehdään tällaista maanrakennusta, niin siinä usein tehdään myös samaan liittyen kunnallistekniikkaa.


Ylen jutun mukaan summassa on mukana myös hissejä, rullaportaita ja muita metroasemien osia, siis aivan selvästi metrohankkeeseen kuuluvaa rakentamista.

Käsittääkseni rakennustöiden alkaessa 2009 kustannusarvion ulkopuolelle oli kyllä jätetty mm. liityntäbussien terminaalit ja busseihin liittyvä kadunrakentaminen.

----------


## MJG

> Ei sitä tarvitse uskoa, jos vaatii sitä. 
> 
> Jos budjetin ei ole tarkoituskaan pitää ja se on hyvä niin, sama se jos koko budjettisirkusta ei vaivauduta tekemään.


Huijaushan koko länsimetro on ollut alun pitäenkin. Täytyyhän valittu linja pitää.

----------


## Kani

> Ylen jutun mukaan summassa on mukana myös hissejä, rullaportaita ja muita metroasemien osia, siis aivan selvästi metrohankkeeseen kuuluvaa rakentamista.


Nyt lienee lyhennettävä myös hissejä ja rullaportaita, tai voisiko ne korvata liaaneilla ja tikkailla.

Valtakerhon ei meidän ininästämme tarvitse välittää mitään, kohut ja erottamiset tapahtuvat vain pienemmistä rahasummista, ja koskevat aina vain kerhon ulkopuolisia hankalia henkilöitä.

----------


## Melamies

> 40 milliä on semmoinen määrä, että olis syytä varmistaa, että poliitikotkin ovat tietoisia. Tokkopa on jäänyt vahingossa huomaamatta.


Eikös Helsinki remontoinut jonkun tilan ravintolaksi vai oliko se ravintolapanimoksi ja budjetti ylittyi miljoonilla. Budjettien paukkumisessa Länsimetro ei taida poiketa prosentuaalisesti monesta muusta yhteiskunnan maksamasta hankkeesta, mutta hankkeen mittavuuden vuoksi summat ovat isoja. Olen ihmetellyt monen yhteiskunnan hankkeen etukäteen ilmoitettua suolaista hintalappua, esim jotkin katujärjestelyt. Oikein järjestetyillä kilpailutus- ja valvontamenettelyillä voidaan saada päinvastaisia tuloksia, esim kehä kolmosen viimeisin remontti on halvempi ja nopeampi kuin aluksi suunniteltiin.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Laitetaanpa tähän vielä ennen vuodenvaihteen hinnankorotuksia arvaus lipunmyynnin kehityksestä, kun lipunhinnat nousevat paljon ja vielä psykologisesti pahimmalla mahdollisella alueella.
> 
> Ensinnäkin oletuksena, että pääkaupunkiseudun väkiluku nousee vuonna 2016 noin 1,4 % vuodesta 2015. Ennustan, että Helsingin sisäisten matkojen lukumäärä lisääntyy 1,0 % vuonna 2016 ja seutumatkojen lukumäärä laskee -0,5 %.  Katsotaan, miten hyvin ennuste osuu kohdalleen.



Lisätäänpä tähän vielä se, että seutumatkat ainakin Espoosta vähenevät metron takia. Ihmiset eivät halua vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa ja lyhyet metrot ovat aina täynnä niin oma auto houkuttelee, valitettavasti.

----------


## aulis

> Lisätäänpä tähän vielä se, että seutumatkat ainakin Espoosta vähenevät metron takia. Ihmiset eivät halua vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa ja lyhyet metrot ovat aina täynnä niin oma auto houkuttelee, valitettavasti.


Ei niiden lyhyiden metrojen pitäisi olla nykyistä täydempänä, sillä kun nyt kulkee 4 min välein 6 vaunun junia, eli tunnissa 90 vaunua, niin Länsimetron avauduttua kulkee 2:30 min välein 4 vaunun junia, eli 96 vaunua tunnissa. Kapasiteetti siis nousee hieman.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ei niiden lyhyiden metrojen pitäisi olla nykyistä täydempänä, sillä kun nyt kulkee 4 min välein 6 vaunun junia, eli tunnissa 90 vaunua, niin Länsimetron avauduttua kulkee 2:30 min välein 4 vaunun junia, eli 96 vaunua tunnissa. Kapasiteetti siis nousee hieman.


Olen kyllä edelleen sitä mieltä, että täynnä tulevat olemaan. Kun nyt Espooseen menee useita kymmeniä bussilinjoja ja kaikki korvataan metrolla niin jo pelkästään Otaniemeen menijät  täyttävät niitä. Mutta kuten sanottu niin moni espoolainen varmaan luopuu joukkoliikenteen käytöstä vaihtamisen vuoksi ja joukkoliilenteetön Länsiväylä houkuttaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:28 ----------

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen kyllä edelleen sitä mieltä, että täynnä tulevat olemaan. Kun nyt Espooseen menee useita kymmeniä bussilinjoja ja kaikki korvataan metrolla niin jo pelkästään Otaniemeen menijät  täyttävät niitä. Mutta kuten sanottu niin moni espoolainen varmaan luopuu joukkoliikenteen käytöstä vaihtamisen vuoksi ja joukkoliilenteetön Länsiväylä houkuttaa.


Tuossa on nyt ihan selvä ristiriita, kun nykyisistä bussimatkustajista metrot eivät olisi lähelläkään täysiä lännen suunnalla. Jos kuitenkin mielestäsi moni espoolainen luopuu joukkoliikenteen käytöstä, niin mistä ne metrot sitten täyttyvät?

----------


## Multsun poika

Juuri tuo ristiriita minuakin häiritsee: milloin metrojunat ovat liian täynnä, milloin linja on tehty alittamaan peltoja ja junat kulkevat tyhjinä.
Joidenkin on vaikea sulattaa sitä, että Helsingin metro (nyt ei kannata viisastella kuntarajoista) kulkee vuonna 2020 Kivenlahteen. Laitureiden lyhennys oli tyhmä päätös, I agree, mutta metro toimii

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Olen kyllä edelleen sitä mieltä, että täynnä tulevat olemaan. Kun nyt Espooseen menee useita kymmeniä bussilinjoja ja kaikki korvataan metrolla niin jo pelkästään Otaniemeen menijät  täyttävät niitä. Mutta kuten sanottu niin moni espoolainen varmaan luopuu joukkoliikenteen käytöstä vaihtamisen vuoksi ja joukkoliilenteetön Länsiväylä houkuttaa.


Enemmistö Otaniemeen menijöistä taitaa kuitenkin tulla aamulla Helsingistä päin ja vastaavasti iltapäivällä tai illalla palata Helsinkiin, eli kulkevat päinvastaiseen suuntaan kuin Helsingissä työssä käyvät espoolaiset. Tästä ei siis tule kuormitusongelmaa espoolaisten kannalta.

----------


## hylje

> Juuri tuo ristiriita minuakin häiritsee: milloin metrojunat ovat liian täynnä, milloin linja on tehty alittamaan peltoja ja junat kulkevat tyhjinä.


Ei siinä ole ristiriitaa. Metro on linja, jolla on eri kokoisia kuormia eri vuorokaudenaikoina ja eri asemaväleillä. Se voi olla yhtäaikaa tyhjillään Espoossa kun Kulosaaren sillalle mennessä ei mahdu yhtäkään matkustajaa kyytiin. Ihan samalla tavalla kuin metro voi olla tupaten täynnä viideltä iltapäivällä ja myöhäisillasta lyhyetkin junat ovat tyhjillään.

Lyhentäminen ei ole välitön ongelma. Kapasiteetti kasvaa kyllä vähän. Mutta jos ja kun itämetron valuma-alueelle rakennetaan lisää asuntoja ja työpaikkoja, metron matkustajamäärät kasvavat siellä missä ne ovat jo valmiiksi vahvat, ja kapasiteettia pitäisi kasvattaa enemmän. Lyhyillä junilla ei ole enää marginaalia kasvattaa kapasiteettia enempää, joten uusille matkustajille pitää keksiä jotain muuta. 

Esimerkiksi Kruunusillat Laajasaloon ovat paikallisen palvelun ohella tärkeä strateginen yhteys, jolla paikataan Länsimetron rajoittamaa maksimikapasiteettia olemassaolevassa joukkoliikenteessä. Kun suuri osa Herttoniemen liityntäliikenteestä siirtyy ratikan jatkoksi, metrossa vapautuu tilaa. Metroa kun ei voi enää laajentaa Länsimetron jälkeen. Jos itäisessä Helsingissä toteutuu merkittävästi enemmän kiinteistökehitystä ja joukkoliikenteen kysyntä kasaantuu, metron kanssa rinnakkaisia ratikkalinjoja tarvitaan enemmän ja pidemmälle. Metroa kun ei voi enää laajentaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lyhentäminen ei ole välitön ongelma. Kapasiteetti kasvaa kyllä vähän. Mutta jos ja kun itämetron valuma-alueelle rakennetaan lisää asuntoja ja työpaikkoja, metron matkustajamäärät kasvavat siellä missä ne ovat jo valmiiksi vahvat, ja kapasiteettia pitäisi kasvattaa enemmän. Lyhyillä junilla ei ole enää marginaalia kasvattaa kapasiteettia enempää, joten uusille matkustajille pitää keksiä jotain muuta.


Mä luulen, että tuohon tulee aikanaan ratkaisuksi Kampin ja Itäkeskuksen välinen metrolinja. Silloin voidaan ajaa tiheää liikennettä idässä kolmella eri linjalla. Laajasalon ratikka tietysti helpottaa paineita pitkäksi aikaa, joten ihan heti ei tuollaista tarvita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä luulen, että tuohon tulee aikanaan ratkaisuksi Kampin ja Itäkeskuksen välinen metrolinja. Silloin voidaan ajaa tiheää liikennettä idässä kolmella eri linjalla. Laajasalon ratikka tietysti helpottaa paineita pitkäksi aikaa, joten ihan heti ei tuollaista tarvita.


Niin. Siitä huolimatta, että ammattilaiset vakuuttivat muutama vuosi sitten, ettei metron kapasiteetti koskaan tule loppumaan 4-vaunuisin junin, epäammattilaiset saivat HKL:n johtokunnan päättämään, että nykymetron asemia ei kuitenkaan lyhennetä. Vaikka Siilitien ja Kulosaaren asemat jo olivat lyhennysremontissa. Mainittu johtokunnan päätös johti siihen, että Myllypuron aseman remontti muutettiin sellaiseksi, ettei asema lyhene kuten Siilitie ja Kulosaari. Joissa molemmissa on nyt siis käytössä tilapäinen kattamaton ja vaatimattomasti toteutettu jatko-osa.

Kolmen linjan ajo Kampista itään ei kuitenkaan paljoa auta. Itäradan kapasiteettihan on 6 vaunua vuoroa kohden. Kolmen linjan ajolla kapasiteetti olisi 14 vaunua / 3 vuoroa eli 4,7 vaunua per vuoro, vain 17 % lisää 4-vaunuisten junien kapasiteettiin, kun radan kapasiteetti on 50 % suurempi. Helsingin metron täysi kapasiteetti saadaan käyttöön vain siten, että liikenne Helsingin puolella on 6-vaunuista ja Espoon radalla 4-vaunuista.

Metroliikenteen jakaminen kahteen, Helsingin ja Espoon liikenteeseen, on helposti mieleen tuleva ajatus. Mutta ei sekään helppoa ole, kun säästettiin Lauttasaaressa, eikä muualla kuin Itäkeskuksessa ole asemaa, jossa onnistuu vaihto junasta toiseen. Kampissa idän junat voivat ajaa kääntymään Töölön suunnan raiteelle. Mutta Espoon suunnaan junien kääntö onkin haasteellista. Kampin länsipuoleinen puolenvaihtopaikka on Ruoholahden itäpuolella, eli Espoon junien pitäisi ajaa Ruoholahti-Kamppi väli yhden raiteen ajoa. Yli kilometrin yhden raiteen ajo ja suunnanvaihto Kampin laiturilla vievät liiaksi aikaa. Järjestely syö kapasiteettia myös itäliikenteeltä, koska Espoon junien piipahtaminen Kampin laiturilla tuplaa itäliikenteen vuorovälin. Mikä johtaa siihen, että itäliikenteen kapasiteetti pitkillä junilla jää vaihtojärjestelyllä pienemmäksi kuin tuplavuoromäärällä 4-vaunuisin junin.

Jos tällainen Kampin vaihto halutaan järjestää, se edellyttää vähintään Kampin ja Rautatientorin asemien välisen puolenvaihdon muuttamisen toisin päin nykyiseen nähden. Eli niin, että Kampin pohjoiselta raiteelta voi ajaa heti aseman itäpuolella eteläiselle. Mielellään tulisi rakentaa uusi puolenvaihto Kampin länsipuolelle niin lähelle kuin mahdollista, jossa siis voi ajaa länteen päin eteläiseltä raiteelta pohjoiselle raiteelle. Tällöin Helsingin ja Espoon liikenteet voivat ajaa toisistaan riippumatonta aikataulua, kun molemmat käyvät kääntymässä Kampissa omilla raiteillaan. Siis Espoon junat eteläisellä ja Helsingin junat pohjoisella raiteella. Vuorovälitkin saavat olla kummallakin mitä vain, jos perinteiseen tapaan ei välitetä vaihtojen synkronoinnista. Lauttasaarelaisille tämä järjestely onkin sitten huippupalvelua. Alle 3 kilometrin matka saarelta kaupungin keskutaan hoituu mukavasti kahdella vaihdolla!

Edellä esitetyllä tavalla siis voidaan pitää Helsingin metron nykyinen kapasiteetti, ja metron jatkaminen Östersundomiin tulee teoreettisesti mahdolliseksi ja Laajasalon ratikkaakin voi viivyttää, kun metron kapasiteettiongelmasta ei tarvitsekaan välittää.

Tietenkin ainoa järkevä ratkaisu on pidentää Espoon asemat nyt kun se on vielä helppoa ja kohtuuhalpaa, kun liikenne ei ole alkanut.

Antero

----------


## Melamies

> Tietenkin ainoa järkevä ratkaisu on pidentää Espoon asemat nyt kun se on vielä helppoa ja kohtuuhalpaa, kun liikenne ei ole alkanut.


Jos järki voittaisi nyt ja päättettäisiin pidentää nuo asemat, kuinka paljon arvioit sen pidentävän liikenteen aloitusta Matinkylään?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos järki voittaisi nyt ja päättettäisiin pidentää nuo asemat, kuinka paljon arvioit sen pidentävän liikenteen aloitusta Matinkylään?


Vaikea vastata, kun en tiedä, missä rakennushommissa mennään. Mitä myöhemmin järki otetaan käteen, sen nopeammin asia saadaan kuntoon, kun tulee vähemmän purettavaksi jo kerran rakennettua.

Käytännössähän tehdään nyt niin, että joka asemalla taitaa olla tavallaan valmiiksi pitkä luola, mutta ylimääräinen pituus on käytetty teknisiin tiloihin. Tarvittava työmäärä riippuu siitä, miten viisaasti tai typerästi tilankäyttö on suunniteltu. Eli jos raiteen ja teknisten tilojen laiteasennusten väliin on jätetty laituriksi kelvollinen tila, ei ehkä tarvitse purkaa mitään, vaan rakennetaan ja kalustetaan vain laituri täyteen mittaansa. Jos tilat on kalustettu raiteeseen asti, tulee purkutöitä.

Toinen asia, mikä vaikuttaa, on asemien turvallisuussuunnittelu. Yhdessä vaiheessa taidettiin selittää, että asemat on pakko lyhentää automaattiajon vuoksi, koska pidemmillä asemilla on enemmän ihmisiä kerralla ja tarvitaan kolmannet uloskäynnit. Automaattiahan ei onneksi tule, joten se argumentti on poissa. Mutta pitkässä junassa on teoriassa enemmän ihmisiä kuin lyhyessä, vaikka käytännössä Espoon metromatkustajien määrä on aivan sama, ovat junat lyhyitä tai pitkiä. Nämä asiat pitäisi ainakin tarkistaa. Mutta en usko asian olevan oikeasti ongelma, jos vaikka verrataan Kehäradan asemiin, jotka ovat yli 200 metriä pitkiä. Normikäytäntö yleisötilojen turvallisuudessa on, että tiloille on sallittu suurin henkilömäärä. Tässä tapauksessa metro-operaattorin vastuu on huolehtia siitä, että sallittua määrää ei ylitetä.

Jos turvallisuudesta vielä jatkan, niin oikeasti pitkät asemat ovat turvallisempia siksi, että liikenne voidaan hoitaan siten, että junia ei ole ajossa enempää kuin asemia. Siten hätätilanteessa jokainen juna saadaan aina asemalle ja evakuoiduksi. Lyhyillä junilla tämä ei onnistu suunnitelluilla vuoroväleillä, eli kun Hesan puolen kysynnän vuoksi on ajettava liian monella junalla.

Mutta jos nyt heitän haarukkana, että asemien pidentäminen ei olisi pidentänyt Espoon metron rakentamista lainkaan, jos työ olisi hoidettu saman tien. Jos työhön lähdetään sitten, kun asemat rakennetaan ensin valmiiksi lyhennettyinä, heitän arvauksena, että pidentäminen on 6 kk, jos tekniset tilat on tehty kehnoimmalla mahdollisella tavalla. Tähän aikaan vaikuttaa tietenkin sekin, tehdäänkö työt rinnakkain vai peräkkäin. Eli jos töitä tehdään jokaisella asemalla samanaikaisesti, homma hoituu tietenkin nopeammin, kuin jos korjataan asema kerrallaan.

Espoon metron rakennustyömaata pyörittävä rakennuttajakonsultti osaa tehdä paremmat arviot, jos saa luvan.

Antero

----------


## samulih

Huomasin jossain ilmaisjakelulehdessä juttua adressista 21v puolesta Lauttasaaressa, vedottiin että 10 minuutin matka-aika kolminkertaistuu kun pitää mennä asemalle jne... Joskus 10 vuotta linjaa käyttäneenä en tiedä mitä liimoja pitää haistella että 10 minuuttia olisi ollut matka-aika kellossa tuossa linjalla edes tyhjänä, monet kerrat kesti yli 10 minuuttia edes päästä liki Saaresta sillalle... Ja usein bussi tuli myöhässä päättärille jne ja Malminrinteen sotkut tukki koko välillä toiseen suuntaan... Uskoisin että metro tuo asiaan selkeyttä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Huomasin jossain ilmaisjakelulehdessä juttua adressista 21v puolesta Lauttasaaressa, vedottiin että 10 minuutin matka-aika kolminkertaistuu kun pitää mennä asemalle jne... Joskus 10 vuotta linjaa käyttäneenä en tiedä mitä liimoja pitää haistella että 10 minuuttia olisi ollut matka-aika kellossa tuossa linjalla edes tyhjänä, monet kerrat kesti yli 10 minuuttia edes päästä liki Saaresta sillalle... Ja usein bussi tuli myöhässä päättärille jne ja Malminrinteen sotkut tukki koko välillä toiseen suuntaan... Uskoisin että metro tuo asiaan selkeyttä.


  En ole lauttasaarelainen mutta olen samaa mieltä, ettei matka kymmenessä minuutissa suju. Mutta jotenkin kuitenkin tuntuu, että metro ei nopeuta vaan päin vastoin koska vaihtamisessa menee aina aikaa. Rampataan portaita alas ja ylös ja niin poispäin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Bussilinjan säilyttämisen puolesta puhuu matkustusmukavuus ja helppous. Oli bussimatkan kesto sitten kymmenen tai viisitoista minuuttia, on suora yhteys vaihtoruljanssia paljon miellyttävämpi tapa matkustaa.

----------


## JT

> Huomasin jossain ilmaisjakelulehdessä juttua adressista 21v puolesta Lauttasaaressa, vedottiin että 10 minuutin matka-aika kolminkertaistuu kun pitää mennä asemalle jne... Joskus 10 vuotta linjaa käyttäneenä en tiedä mitä liimoja pitää haistella että 10 minuuttia olisi ollut matka-aika kellossa tuossa linjalla edes tyhjänä, monet kerrat kesti yli 10 minuuttia edes päästä liki Saaresta sillalle... Ja usein bussi tuli myöhässä päättärille jne ja Malminrinteen sotkut tukki koko välillä toiseen suuntaan... Uskoisin että metro tuo asiaan selkeyttä.





> En ole lauttasaarelainen mutta olen samaa mieltä, ettei matka kymmenessä minuutissa suju. Mutta jotenkin kuitenkin tuntuu, että metro ei nopeuta vaan päin vastoin koska vaihtamisessa menee aina aikaa. Rampataan portaita alas ja ylös ja niin poispäin.


Lauttasaarelaisena voin vahvistaa, että aamuruuhkassa 21V:llä matka-aika pelkästään pysäkiltä Lauttasaaren silta päätepysäkile Asema-aukio on noin 14-15 minuuttia. Sanoisin, että ruuhka-aikoina metro on selkeästi nopeampi yhteys mille tahansa asemalle, koska linjat 65A ja 66A nykyisellään tuppaavat jumittamaan aika pahasti välillä Porkkalankatu-Kaivokatu.

Lisäksi aika isosta osasta Lauttasaarta on kävelymatkaetäisyydet Lauttasaaren metroasemalle tai Koivusaaren metroasemalle, joten pieni osa joutuu vaihtamaan matkallaan. Väittäisin, että ehkä ainoastaan aivan Vattuniemen kärjessä asuvilla matka-aika Kamppiin tai Rautatieasemalle hidastuu, koska suora 21V loppuu. 

En sano, että olisin vankka metroliikenteen puolestapuhuja, joten on hyvä, että Lauttasaareen tarjotaan jatkossakin myös suora bussiyhteys keskustasta eli Erottajalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Väittäisin, että ehkä ainoastaan aivan Vattuniemen kärjessä asuvilla matka-aika Kamppiin tai Rautatieasemalle hidastuu, koska suora 21V loppuu.


Itse olen asunut Vattuniemen kärjessä kohta 17 vuotta. Osan siitä ajasta olen ollut töissä Etelä-Espoossa ja osan Vattuniemessä kävelymatkan päässä kotoa, mutta yli 10 vuotta olen käyttänyt 21V:tä päivittäisiin työmatkoihin ja muulloinkin vapaa-ajan matkoihin. Olenpa joskus ajanutkin 21V:tä työkseni.

21V oli ihan nopea keskustaan ennen Kampin terminaalin rakennustöiden käynnistymistä (tapahtuikohan se vuonna 2001), kun se pääsi Kampin ali Salomonkadun joukkoliikennetunnelia pitkin. Sen jälkeen linja on ollut tuskaisen hidas varsinkin Ruoholahden ja keskustan välillä. Vaikka linja siirtyi tällä vuosikymmenellä kulkemaan keskustan suuntaan Kampin terminaalin kautta, niin Ruoholahdenkadulla ysin myötä tehtyjen liikennejärjestelyjen, Kampin terminaalissa peruuttavien bussien väistämisen ja Kampin terminaalista Arkadiankadulle olevan hitaan osuuden vuoksi linja on edelleen hidas varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan. Aamuruuhkassa Vattuniemen päätepysäkiltä Ruoholahden metroasemalle kestää yleensä vähän yli 10 min ja siitä Postikadulle n. 12 - 15 min. Silloin kun olen tehnyt sellaista työmatkaa, jossa olen jatkanut keskustasta junalla, on nopeinta ollut vaihtaa menomatkalla Ruoholahdessa metroon ja mennä sillä kaksi asemanväliä rautatieasemalle.

Hiljaiseen aikaan 21V menee kyllä päättäriltä päättärille yleensä alle 20 minuutissa. Joskus varhain lauantaiaamuna, kun muu liikenne on ollut olematonta, liikennevalot pois päältä eikä matkustajia ole ollut kuin muutama, olen ajanut linjasivun 8 minuutissa. Se on kuitenkin normaalitilanteeseen verrattuna ihan poikkeustapaus.

Itse odotan metroa, vaikka kuulunkin tuohon joukkoon, jolla nopein matka-aika joissakin tilanteissa hidastuu. Metron myötä liityntäbussi kulkee tiheämmällä vuorovälillä kuin nykyinen 21V, joten liikkumisen vapaus paranee selvästi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 21V oli ihan nopea keskustaan ennen Kampin terminaalin rakennustöiden käynnistymistä (tapahtuikohan se vuonna 2001), kun se pääsi Kampin ali Salomonkadun joukkoliikennetunnelia pitkin.


Ajankohdaksi sanoisin 1.5.2002, jolloin 200-sarjan kaasukäyttöiset Säfflet tulivat liikenteeseen, myös 21V:lle joksikin aikaa. Kaasu itsessään ei reittimuutokseen ollut mikään tekijä sinällään.

----------


## Matkalainen

Jo ammoin lupailtu tietopaketti Länsimetron tuomista muutoksista liikenteeseen on nyt lopulta julkaistu: https://www.hsl.fi/lansimetro

Asiaan perehtyneelle se ei tarjonne juuri mitään uutta.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Itse olen näemmä jossain kohtaa pitänyt itseni uutispimennossa, kun on mennyt ohi vahvistus tuolle liikennöinnille kahdella linjalla: MatinkyläVuosaari ja TapiolaMellunmäki. Hauskinta kuitenkin tässä oli ehkä se, että Kaisaniemen asema on Länsimetro oy:n kartassa tosiaan nimetty Kaisaniemeksi.

Liityntäbussien kritisoijille pienenä hyvityksenä tämä, mitä ainakin itse osasin odottaakin (lihavoinnit minun): "Bussilinjojen ja eri kirjainversioiden määrä vähenee nykyisestä, mutta samalla *bussit alkavat kulkea tiheämmin*. Liikennettä on keskitetty mahdollisuuksien mukaan samoille kaduille, jolloin kahden eri linjan yhteisellä osuudella voidaan tarjota kaikkina viikonpäivinä ja kellonaikoina hyvä palvelutaso. Lisäksi aikataulut pyritään laatimaan niin, *että samaa katua pitkin liikennöivät bussilinjat kulkevat mahdollisimman tasaisin vuorovälein*." Tuo viimeinen on muuten perinteisesti ollut hämmentävän huonosti toteutuva tavoite näillä tanhuvilla, mutta toivon mukaan askeleet oikeaan suuntaan jatkuvat.

Itse vaihdan säännöllisesti Kampissa bussiin Töölön suuntaan, saapa nähdä hidastuuko vai nopeutuuko matka (vaihtoineen) kun Helsingin sisäisiä busseja menee Kampissa maan alle. Vähän pelkään kyllä, että hidastuu.

----------


## sm3

YLE: Länsimetron rakennustyöt saivat maan painumaan Espoossa



> Pohjaveden pinta on laskenut metrotunnelin takia odotettua enemmän. Vedenkorkeuden muutokset ovat johtaneet paikoin maaperän painumiseen.



http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetron_ra...poossa/8702793

----------


## hmikko

Yle: HKL:ssä vaaditaan selvitystä  rahaa uppoaa länsimetroon kuin pohjattomaan kaivoon

----------


## 339-DF

> Yle: HKL:ssä vaaditaan selvitystä  rahaa uppoaa länsimetroon kuin pohjattomaan kaivoon


Nyt on turvallista herätä huutelemaan ja äänestäjiä lepyttelemään, kun on jo aivan liian myöhäistä.

Minäkin olin aivan väärässä arvioineni  kun se 452 M arvio julkistettiin, sanoin, että miljardin se maksaa. Mutta eihän se miljardi mihinkään riittänyt, ei edes vaikka hanke on pilkottu kaikenlaisiin hassuihin osasiin, joita ei lasketa "länsimetron kustannuksiin" ollenkaan.

----------


## kalle.

No onneksi tästä voi ottaa opiksi mahdollisissa tulevissa raidehankkeissa ja kertoa ilmoitettu hinta tietyllä kertoimella ennen kuin päätös tehdään.
Vaikka eihän tämä tietenkään voi missään tapauksessa toistua muualla...

----------


## Nakkiputka

> No onneksi tästä voi ottaa opiksi mahdollisissa tulevissa raidehankkeissa ja kertoa ilmoitettu hinta tietyllä kertoimella ennen kuin päätös tehdään.
> Vaikka eihän tämä tietenkään voi missään tapauksessa toistua muualla...


Merkittävä ero esim. Länsimetron ja Raide-Jokerin tai Kruunuvuoren siltahankkeen välillä on se, että Länsimetroa on jouduttu rakentamaan kilometrikaupalla kallion sisään ja kallioperän olosuhteita ei voida ikinä tietää varmuudella > On maaperässäkin toki riskejä, mutta näitä riskejä on maanpäälisissä ratkaisuissa pienempi osuus poikkileikkauksesta, eikä se riskialtis kallioperä myöskään ympäröi maan päälle rakennettavia väyliä.

Maanpäällisiin ratkaisuihin ei myöskään noin yleensä tarvitse rakentaa määrällisiä kustannusyllätyksiä aiheuttavia poistumistieratkaisuja yms. Tietysti materiaali- ja työkustannuksiin ja -määriin liittyy aina riskejä.

Samasta syystä en itse ole erityisen huolissani siitä, että edes Kruunuvuoren sillan kustannukset voisivat merkittävästi kasvaa arvioidusta. Toki sielläkin liittyy erityisesti telinetöihin ja meritäyttöihin omat riskinsä, mutta niitä tarvitaan kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi aika lyhyelle matkalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Länsimetron hintaa nosti kahden lisäaseman rakentaminen jotka alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa eivät olleet ja se että varauduttiin automaattiajoon joka ei toteutunut. Automaattiin varautuminen lisäsi turvallisuusjärjestelyjä. Lisäksi päätettiin toteuttaa erillinen varikko Espoon Sammalvuoreen, tosin en tiedä lasketaanko se kakkosvaiheen eli Kivenlahden jatkeen kustannuksiin vai ykkösvaiheen. 

Se alkuperäinen 452 M joka usein kummittelee on 2000-luvun alussa arvioitu hinta melko riisutulle metrolle. Jos olisi jo 2000-luvun alussa päästy rakentamaan metroa, ilman automaattia ja mahdollisesti maan pinnalla kulkevilla osuuksilla niin loppullinen hinta olisi ollut lähempänä puolta miljardia kuin miljardi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Zambo

> Mutta eihän se miljardi mihinkään riittänyt, ei edes vaikka hanke on pilkottu kaikenlaisiin hassuihin osasiin, joita ei lasketa "länsimetron kustannuksiin" ollenkaan.


Metron hyötyjä laskettaessa tuottoon otetaankin mukaan sitten kaikki sellainenkin mikä ei liity metroon ja tilastot näyttää taas hyvältä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsimetron hintaa nosti kahden lisäaseman rakentaminen jotka alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa eivät olleet


Ilman muuta näin. Sehän on julkisissa hankkeissa tapana, että päätöksentekoon viedään karsittu karvalakki, jotta se saadaan nuijittua läpi. Sen jälkeen sitten "huomataan" että kannattaakin tehdä samalla tämä, tuo ja vielä sekin homma, ja sitten hinta nousee. Niin sanottu maan tapa.

Yksi esitetty peruste on myös se, että ihan yllättäen pitikin tehdä kaikista sisäänkäynneistä esteettömiä ja ottaa huomioon pelastuslaitoksen vaatimuksia, jotka olivat muuttuneet Ruoholahden ajoista (1990-l alku). Tämä on hauskuudessaan vertaansa vailla. Kuvitelkaa, että siirrätte vastaavan systeemin yksityiselle puolelle. Rakentaisitteko omakotitalon niin, että hakisitte pankista lainaa sellaiseen suunnitelmaan, joka perustuu omaan 25 vuotta vanhaan mututietoonne, ja kyselisitte viranomaismääräyksistä vasta sitten, kun lainarahat ovat taskussa ja rakennuttaja aloittelemassa työmaata? Niinpä.

Kyllä länsimetro on kaikessa tunaroinnissaan kuitenkin oikein hauska juttu  harmi vaan, että siitä hauskuudesta joudumme maksamaan niin ison laskun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuvitelkaa, että siirrätte vastaavan systeemin yksityiselle puolelle. Rakentaisitteko omakotitalon niin, että hakisitte pankista lainaa sellaiseen suunnitelmaan, joka perustuu omaan 25 vuotta vanhaan mututietoonne, ja kyselisitte viranomaismääräyksistä vasta sitten, kun lainarahat ovat taskussa ja rakennuttaja aloittelemassa työmaata? Niinpä.


Metrot ovat näköjään muuttuneet enemmän kuin omakotitalot 25 vuodessa. Länsimetron yksi ongelma oli lisäksi että se suunniteltiin alusta alkaen automaattiajoon joka ei sitten toteutunutkaan. Sitten se että metroja ei rakenneta sarjatuotantona vaan tulee vastaan tilanteita joissa pyörä pitää keksiä uudelleen. Verrattuna Olkiluodon kolmosydinvoimalaan niin metro on melkein ilmainen. Olkiluodon piti maksaa alunperin miljardin. Nyt haarukak on 8-10.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Olkiluodon piti maksaa alunperin miljardin.


Siinä vaiheessa, kun tehtiin sopimukset ja ruvettiin rakentamaan, arvio oli 3 miljardia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> No onneksi tästä voi ottaa opiksi mahdollisissa tulevissa raidehankkeissa ja kertoa ilmoitettu hinta tietyllä kertoimella ennen kuin päätös tehdään.
> Vaikka eihän tämä tietenkään voi missään tapauksessa toistua muualla...


Opiksi on otettu ja tällaisten isojen hankkeiden kohdalla ollaan yhä enemmän siirrytty allianssimalliin. Näiden kohdalla ikäviä budjettiylityksiä ei ainakaan vielä ole tullut. Jopa Tampereen rantatunnelikin näyttäisi valmistuvan etuajassa ja alle budjetin, vaikka kuinka on maan alla. Kyllä kai nämä budjetin ylitykset liittyvät kuitenkin huonoon projektinhallintaan taikka päätöksentekoon eikä siihen, että metallikiskojen jokin magneettinen säteily sotkisi kustannuslaskennan. Taikka oikeastaan edes maanalaiseen rakentamiseen, vaikka siinä kustannusriskit ovat ihan ymmärrettäviä.

----------


## MJG

> Ilman muuta näin. Sehän on julkisissa hankkeissa tapana, että päätöksentekoon viedään karsittu karvalakki, jotta se saadaan nuijittua läpi. Sen jälkeen sitten "huomataan" että kannattaakin tehdä samalla tämä, tuo ja vielä sekin homma, ja sitten hinta nousee. Niin sanottu maan tapa.
> 
> Yksi esitetty peruste on myös se, että ihan yllättäen pitikin tehdä kaikista sisäänkäynneistä esteettömiä ja ottaa huomioon pelastuslaitoksen vaatimuksia, jotka olivat muuttuneet Ruoholahden ajoista (1990-l alku). Tämä on hauskuudessaan vertaansa vailla. Kuvitelkaa, että siirrätte vastaavan systeemin yksityiselle puolelle. Rakentaisitteko omakotitalon niin, että hakisitte pankista lainaa sellaiseen suunnitelmaan, joka perustuu omaan 25 vuotta vanhaan mututietoonne, ja kyselisitte viranomaismääräyksistä vasta sitten, kun lainarahat ovat taskussa ja rakennuttaja aloittelemassa työmaata? Niinpä.
> 
> Kyllä länsimetro on kaikessa tunaroinnissaan kuitenkin oikein hauska juttu  harmi vaan, että siitä hauskuudesta joudumme maksamaan niin ison laskun.


Ei se ole tunarointi. Kustannuserien unohtaminen oli aivan tarkoituksellista huijausta, jonka hallintoalamaiset ovat kyllä alusta alkaen tunnistaneet.

Samaahan tehdään paraikaa raidejokerin kanssa. Julkisuuteen tullaan 300 miljoonan "halvalla" kustannustasolla ja petiitillä kerrotaan että se muuten on vain radan kustannus. Varikko ja kalusto nostavat hintaa 200 miljoonaa.

----------


## late-

> Samaahan tehdään paraikaa raidejokerin kanssa. Julkisuuteen tullaan 300 miljoonan "halvalla" kustannustasolla ja petiitillä kerrotaan että se muuten on vain radan kustannus. Varikko ja kalusto nostavat hintaa 200 miljoonaa.


Mikä on normaali käytäntö, koska kalusto ja varikko kuoletetaan operatiivisina investointeina liikennöintikustannuksissa. Investointi on kuitenkin kerrottu, jotta siihen voidaan varautua kaupunkien taloussuunnittelussa.

Osaakohan kukaan kertoa paljonko kalusto- ja varikkoinvestointeja liittyy Länsimetron Matinkylän osuuteen tai Kehärataan? Ilmoitettuihin investointikustannuksiin ne eivät sisälly. (Eikä kuulukaan sisältyä.)

----------


## hmikko

> Samaahan tehdään paraikaa raidejokerin kanssa. Julkisuuteen tullaan 300 miljoonan "halvalla" kustannustasolla ja petiitillä kerrotaan että se muuten on vain radan kustannus. Varikko ja kalusto nostavat hintaa 200 miljoonaa.


Itse asiassa tuo ei ole samaa. Länsimetron miljardiksi paisuneeseen summaan ei ole koskaan kuulunut kalustoa, mutta summa tuplaantui silti (M300-hankinta luemma 140 miljoonaa).

----------


## hylje

> Julkisuuteen tullaan 300 miljoonan "halvalla" kustannustasolla ja petiitillä kerrotaan että se muuten on vain radan kustannus. Varikko ja kalusto nostavat hintaa 200 miljoonaa.


Mitä mahdat olla mieltä bussien kilpailutuskäytännöstä? Tilaaja ei investoi busseihinkaan tai niiden varikoihin pennin jeniä. Mutta jotenkin ne bussit nyt vaan ilmestyvät linjalle.

Busseilla itse asiassa on käänteinen kuvio: kaikista suurin kuluerä eli bussien käyttämä katuverkko ei näy bussien budjetissa mitenkään. On se halpaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Busseilla itse asiassa on käänteinen kuvio: kaikista suurin kuluerä eli bussien käyttämä katuverkko ei näy bussien budjetissa mitenkään. On se halpaa.


Bussit ajavat kuitenkin, ainakin toistaiseksi, erittäin rankasti verotetulla polttoaineella, joten bussien aiheuttama teiden kuluminen voidaan kuitata sillä mennen tullen.

Eri asia on sitten suuret investoinnit erillisille bussikaduille, kuten tunneli Helsingin Paloheinässä.

----------


## hmikko

> Bussit ajavat kuitenkin, ainakin toistaiseksi, erittäin rankasti verotetulla polttoaineella, joten bussien aiheuttama teiden kuluminen voidaan kuitata sillä mennen tullen.


Polttoainevero maksetaan valtiolle, mutta nämä bussit kuluttavat pääosin kunnan teitä ja katuja.

----------


## Melamies

> Polttoainevero maksetaan valtiolle, mutta nämä bussit kuluttavat pääosin kunnan teitä ja katuja.


Totta, mutta jos tarkastellaan pk-seutua kokonaisuutena, liikkumisen ylipäänsä mahdollistavat valtatiet ovat valtion teitä. Myös verojen jyvitys pitää muistaa, valtion rahaa valuu kunnille.
Ja johan HSL hamuaa tietulli- eli verotuloja itselleen.

----------


## hylje

Kyllä se liikkuminen onnistuisi ilman niitä valtateitäkin. Ihmiset eivät aja katuverkkoa tukkoon, se menee vain nykyistä hitaammaksi. Jolloin bussit muutenkin hitaampana liikenteenä hidastuvat muuta liikennettä vähemmän, ja niistä tulee kilpailukykyisempiä. Samaan aikaan liikenteessä on paljon ihmisiä, jotka etsivät parempia vaihtoehtoja autolleen.

Liikennesuunnittelussa otetaan lähtökohtana liikenteen sujuva kulku, koska pelkällä liikenteen läpäisykyvyllä ei perustella ensimmäistäkään valtatietä.

Ja kaikki tämä on kovin epärelevanttia koska valtaosa bussien matkustajakuormasta kulkee katuverkossa. Motarille asti menevät bussit eivät ole niitä ruuhkaisimpia.

----------


## MJG

> Totta, mutta jos tarkastellaan pk-seutua kokonaisuutena, liikkumisen ylipäänsä mahdollistavat valtatiet ovat valtion teitä. Myös verojen jyvitys pitää muistaa, valtion rahaa valuu kunnille.
> Ja johan HSL hamuaa tietulli- eli verotuloja itselleen.


Noin yleensäkin on aika turhanaikaista pohtia sitä, millä nimikkeellä ja mitä verot kerätään, koska lopullinen maksaja on aina sama.

Lisäksi Suomessa ei enää ole aitoa kunnallisveroa. Tasausjärjestelmällä pidetään kuntaveroasteen erot hyvin pienessä haarukassa ja lisäksi valtaosa kuntien menoista on valtion määräämiä lakisääteisiä. Tasausjärjestelmää luonnehtinee aika hyvin se, että vuonna 2015 Helsingin seudun neljä kaupunkia maksoi muiden kuntien kuntaveroja (virallisesti "tasausvähennystä") 460 miljoonaa. Se on 1,5 kertaa koko joukkoliikenteen subventio tai melkein puolet länsimetrosta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:48 ----------




> Mitä mahdat olla mieltä bussien kilpailutuskäytännöstä? Tilaaja ei investoi busseihinkaan tai niiden varikoihin pennin jeniä. Mutta jotenkin ne bussit nyt vaan ilmestyvät linjalle.
> 
> Busseilla itse asiassa on käänteinen kuvio: kaikista suurin kuluerä eli bussien käyttämä katuverkko ei näy bussien budjetissa mitenkään. On se halpaa.


Täytyy varmaan käydä Pythian, Delfoin Oraakkelin luona pohtimassa, mitä tässä mahtaa lukea.

----------


## Melamies

> Kyllä se liikkuminen onnistuisi ilman niitä valtateitäkin. Ihmiset eivät aja katuverkkoa tukkoon, se menee vain nykyistä hitaammaksi. Jolloin bussit muutenkin hitaampana liikenteenä hidastuvat muuta liikennettä vähemmän, ja niistä tulee kilpailukykyisempiä. Samaan aikaan liikenteessä on paljon ihmisiä, jotka etsivät parempia vaihtoehtoja autolleen.
> 
> Liikennesuunnittelussa otetaan lähtökohtana liikenteen sujuva kulku, koska pelkällä liikenteen läpäisykyvyllä ei perustella ensimmäistäkään valtatietä.
> 
> Ja kaikki tämä on kovin epärelevanttia koska valtaosa bussien matkustajakuormasta kulkee katuverkossa. Motarille asti menevät bussit eivät ole niitä ruuhkaisimpia.


Ilman valtateitä liikenne pk-seudulla tukehtuisi. (Jollei yksityisautoilua rajoitettaisi merkittävästi.) En tiedä oletko niin nuori, että et ole nähnyt 90-luvun loppupuolen bussilakkoa omin silmin. Sillloin nähtiin, että vain osa henkilöautoista on tavallisesti liikenteessä ja mitä on kuin katuverkko on oikesti tukossa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:01 ----------




> Noin yleensäkin on aika turhanaikaista pohtia sitä, millä nimikkeellä ja mitä verot kerätään, koska lopullinen maksaja on aina sama.
> 
> Lisäksi Suomessa ei enää ole aitoa kunnallisveroa. Tasausjärjestelmällä pidetään kuntaveroasteen erot hyvin pienessä haarukassa ja lisäksi valtaosa kuntien menoista on valtion määräämiä lakisääteisiä. Tasausjärjestelmää luonnehtinee aika hyvin se, että vuonna 2015 Helsingin seudun neljä kaupunkia maksoi muiden kuntien kuntaveroja (virallisesti "tasausvähennystä") 460 miljoonaa. Se on 1,5 kertaa koko joukkoliikenteen subventio tai melkein puolet länsimetrosta.


Pointtini oli että bussiliikenne jättää verotuloja Suomeen, vaikka olisikin ulkomaalaisomisteinen yhtiö ja asioita voi katsoa myös muuten kuin täysin Helsinki-keskeisesti. Toki olen samaa mieltä, että verokarhu ottaa Suomessa kirjojaan pitävältä omansa aina tavalla tai toisella.

----------


## hylje

> Täytyy varmaan käydä Pythian, Delfoin Oraakkelin luona pohtimassa, mitä tässä mahtaa lukea.


Bussiliikenne järjestetään julkisella tarjouspyyntökilpailulla. Tilaaja (eli esim. HSL) maksaa liikennöintikorvauksia pelkästään siitä, että bussit ilmaantuvat linjalle aikataulun mukaan. Vaikka on ihan ilmiselvää, että joku investoi niihin autoihin jotka linjalle tulevat sekä varikoihin, jossa nämä autot huolletaan ja säilytetään.Onko tämä asia huijausta? Jos ei, miksi sama käytäntö jossa korvataan bussi raitiovaunuilla olisi huijausta?Bussit käyttävät katuverkkoa, niillä on katuverkolle omat vaatimuksensa ja bussien ajaminen kuluttaa kadun pintaa ja perustuksia voimakkaasti. Kuitenkaan bussilinjan budjetissa ei ole minkäänlaista varausta kaikelle katuverkon kohentamiselle, mitä bussin jatkuva ajaminen edellyttää. Vaikka on ilmiselvää, että katujen lisääntyvä huoltotarve ja muutokset bussien tarpeisiin pitää toteuttaa ja maksaa.Onko tämä asia huijausta? Jos ei, miksei samaa käytäntöä voisi soveltaa raitiovaunuihinkin? 300 miltsiä onkin nyt 0e. Halpaa! (Huom: Minusta kaiken liikenteen tulisi budjetoida kaikki omat kustannuksensa omaan piikkiinsä.)

----------


## petteri

> Busseilla itse asiassa on käänteinen kuvio: kaikista suurin kuluerä eli bussien käyttämä katuverkko ei näy bussien budjetissa mitenkään. On se halpaa.


Tämä on hyvä pointti. Erityisesti tämä korostuu tiheästi asutussa kaupungissa ja koskee, ei pelkästään busseja, vaan myös pikaraitioliikennettä. Jos halutaan liikennöidä kadulla edes kohtuullisen nopeasti, pitää kadun muistuttaa Paciuksenkatua tai Kustaa Vaasan tietä. Katu ei oikein voi muistuttaa Mannerheimintietä, Fredrikinkadusta puhumattakaan.

Erityisesti tämä asia korostuu uusien alueiden kuten Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren kaavoituksessa, jossa rakennusoikeudesta on rajusti tingitty, kun joukkoliikenteelle on varattu niin paljon katutilaa.

----------


## hylje

> Tämä on hyvä pointti. Erityisesti tämä korostuu tiheästi asutussa kaupungissa ja koskee, ei pelkästään busseja, vaan myös pikaraitioliikennettä. Jos halutaan liikennöidä kadulla edes kohtuullisen nopeasti, pitää kadun muistuttaa Paciuksenkatua tai Kustaa Vaasan tietä. Katu ei oikein voi muistuttaa Mannerheimintietä, Fredrikinkadusta puhumattakaan.
> 
> Erityisesti tämä asia korostuu uusien alueiden kuten Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren kaavoituksessa, jossa rakennusoikeudesta on rajusti tingitty, kun joukkoliikenteelle on varattu niin paljon katutilaa.


Tilankäytön arvovalinnat ovat oma juttunsa. Jos arvovalinta on kannattavuus, yleensä liikenteelle kannattaa pyhittää tilaa vain jos siitä on odotettavissa jonkinlainen maanarvokerroin jäljellejäävälle rakennusoikeudelle josta jäädään kokonaisuudessaan plussalle. Mutta Helsingissä toistaiseksi valloillaan oleva tilankäytön arvovalinta on liikenteen sujuvuus ja pysäköinnin riittävyys. Siitä lähtökohdasta se Jätkäkin on suunniteltu.

Jos Jätkän tilankäyttöä pitäisi kuitenkin tiivistää, arvelen että ratikoiden kaistoilla on hulppeasti parempi maanarvokerroin per neliömetri kuin autojen ajo- ja pysäköintikaistoilla. Tiivistys kannattaa aloittaa sieltä, missä käytetään eniten maa-alaa pienimpään hyötyyn ja lopettaa siihen, missä kannattavuus on maksimi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussit ajavat kuitenkin, ainakin toistaiseksi, erittäin rankasti verotetulla polttoaineella, joten bussien aiheuttama teiden kuluminen voidaan kuitata sillä mennen tullen.


Jos oikein muistan, Tielaitos laski rataveroa ja ratamaksua määriteltäessä, että raskas tieliikenne ei kata veroilla ja veroluontoisilla maksuilla aiheuttamiaan kuluja. Tämän perusteella päätettiin, ettei myöskään junaliikenteen tarvitse maksaa kaikkia rataverkon kuluja. Ja junaliikenteen veroluontoiset maksut asetettiin suhteessa samalle tasolle kuin maantieliikenteessä.

Voidaan varmaan väitellä siitä, onko maksut ja kulut laskettu oikein. En ota kantaa, kun en ole perehtynyt tehtyihin laskelmiin. Mutta kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä vallitsee selkeä vääristymä siinä, miten väyläkuluja nyt lasketaan ja kohdistetaan. Eli laskennallisesti busseilla on ilmaiset raiteet. Sekä valtio että kunnat maksavat ne, eikä niitä ja niiden käyttöä eri kuntien asukkaiden kesken jyvitetä mitenkään. Sen sijaan metron osakeyhtiömuoto johti siihen, että ryhdyttiin laskemaan sekä metron että raitioteiden väyläkustannuksia ja niitä myös ryhdyttiin jyvittämään kuntien kesken. Tässä jyvityslaskelmassa ei kuitenkaan oteta millään tavalla huomioon kuntataloudelle tulevia suoria tai välillisiä hyötyjä eikä haittoja. Lisäksi sovittu jyvitys on mielestäni laillisuusmielessä arveluttava, koska yksittäinen kunta voi päättää rakentaa jotain, mitä muiden kuntien asukkaat eivät tarvitse eivätkä käytä, mutta se tulee kuitenkin muidenkin kuntien maksettavaksi. Lisäksi todellisiin kuluihin on lisätty erilaisia laskennallisia eriä, kuten pääoman tuottotavoite, joka ei oikeasti kuulu julkiseen palvelutuotantoon.

Käytännössä tämä on tarkoittanut sitä, että metron ja junaliikenteen kalliit hankkeet tulevat rasittamaan HSL:n taloutta eli lipunhintoja. Ja näyttää siltä, että bussiliikenne on halvempaa, vaikka se ei olisikaan, koska osaa bussiliikenteen kuluista ei kierrätetä HSL:n kautta.

Antero

----------


## tkp

Westendissä vaaditaan suoran bussiyhteyden säilyttämistä Helsinkiin http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/3...ontaa-palvelua

----------


## 339-DF

> Westendissä vaaditaan suoran bussiyhteyden säilyttämistä Helsinkiin http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/3...ontaa-palvelua


Myöhäänpä heräsivät nämäkin huomaamaan, mitä metrosta seuraa.

Ei muuta kuin privabussilinja pystyyn heti kun laki sen mahdollistaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Westendissä vaaditaan suoran bussiyhteyden säilyttämistä Helsinkiin http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/3...ontaa-palvelua


Tätä olin hiljaa odotellutkin. Uuden bussilinjaston suunnitelmat julkaistiin jo pari vuotta sitten, ja ne tuntuivat silloin menevän asujaimistolta enemmän tai vähemmän ohi. Mä luulen, että metron valuma-alueella moni herää vasta sitten, kun omalla bussipysäkillä pannaan kyltin päälle musta säkki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Länsimetro Oy:n hallitus on 1.4.2016  päättänyt että Länsimetroa ajavat kuljettajat tulevat saamaan palkkaa sekä Helsingin että Espoon kaupungeilta eli tuplapalkkaa. Tämä katetaan korottamalla sekä itä- että länsimetron matkalippujen hintoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsimetro Oy:n hallitus on 1.4.2016  päättänyt että Länsimetroa ajavat kuljettajat tulevat saamaan palkkaa sekä Helsingin että Espoon kaupungeilta eli tuplapalkkaa. Tämä katetaan korottamalla sekä itä- että länsimetron matkalippujen hintoja. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Nyt ei mene läpi.... Olisiko uskottavampi:

Helsingin ja Espoon kaupungit eivät ole päässeet yksimielisyyteen metrojunankuljettajien palkanmaksusta, joten ainakin toistaiseksi liikenne on suunniteltu elokuussa alkamaan siten, että metroa liikennöidään kahdessa osassa. Metrojunankuljettajien ajolupa on voimassa vain yhden kunnan alueella kerrallaan. Koivusaaresta tulee raja-asema, jossa matkustajat vaihtavat junaa. Espoon linjoja on kaksi: KoivusaariTapiola ja KoivusaariMatinkylä. Helsingin linjoja on myös kaksi: KoivusaariVuosaari ja KamppiMellunmäki. Espoo on toivonut myös Mellunmäen linjan ulottamista Koivusaareen asti, mutta Helsinkin on ainakin toistaiseksi kieltäytynyt jatkamaan linjan omalla kustannuksellaan, eikä Espoo tahdo maksaa naapurikaupungin alueella liikennöivän linjan kuluja.

----------


## 339-DF

HS valottaa hiukan länsimetron rakentamisen syitä, tonttimyyntituloja ja rakennusliikkeiden roolia: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1461036584283

----------


## ViviP

Radiouutisista juuri kuulin, että lyhytmetrojen aiheuttamiin metroruuhkiin reagoidaan siten, että kahdesta viimeisestä vaunusta ei pääse ulos eikä niihin sisään Länsimetron alueella. Uutislinkkiä en tähän hätään löytänyt. Aikamoista... :Laughing:

----------


## hmikko

> Radiouutisista juuri kuulin, että lyhytmetrojen aiheuttamiin metroruuhkiin reagoidaan siten, että kahdesta viimeisestä vaunusta ei pääse ulos eikä niihin sisään Länsimetron alueella. Uutislinkkiä en tähän hätään löytänyt. Aikamoista...


Mikähän mahtoi olla toimittajan lähde tuolle... Ajatustahan on esitetty ja vatvottu mm. täällä ja Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmässä, mutta olisin ällistynyt, jos HKL tekisi asiasta päätöksen ennen kuin lyhyillä junilla liikennöimistä on edes kokeiltu. Tässä on jo kasvojen menetyksen riskikin semmoinen, ja toisekseen lyhyillä junilla varmaan voidaan pärjätä jonkun aikaa jos vuoroväliä oikeasti pystytään tiivistämään. Eri asia sitten, kun kaikki tällä hetkellä erilaisissa kaavailuissa olevat Itä-Helsingin rakennushankkeet ovat toteutuneet.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikähän mahtoi olla toimittajan lähde tuolle... Ajatustahan on esitetty ja vatvottu mm. täällä ja Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmässä, mutta olisin ällistynyt, jos HKL tekisi asiasta päätöksen ennen kuin lyhyillä junilla liikennöimistä on edes kokeiltu. Tässä on jo kasvojen menetyksen riskikin semmoinen, ja toisekseen lyhyillä junilla varmaan voidaan pärjätä jonkun aikaa jos vuoroväliä oikeasti pystytään tiivistämään. Eri asia sitten, kun kaikki tällä hetkellä erilaisissa kaavailuissa olevat Itä-Helsingin rakennushankkeet ovat toteutuneet.


Mä luulen että on kyseessä jostain uutisankasta. 

Periaatteessa onnistuisi jos M300 ja M200 sarjan junarungot tai 3 kpl M200 sarjan junarunkoa olisi yhteenkytkettyjä, jolloin viimeinen ja ensimmäinen vaunu voidaan jättää laiturin ulkopuolelle ja matkustajat pääsevät silti siirtymään vaunusta toiseen että pääsevät ulos. M100 sarjan junilla ei onnistuisi. 

Sillä että kokonainen junarunko jätetään ulkopuolelle, on liika riskejä että joku ei poistukaan Ruoholahdessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

On se näköjään Ylen juttu ja HKL mainitaan lähteeksi:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/vaki_ulos_metr...uhkiin/8848411

Muoks: ...mutta voisivat nyt viimeistään tässä vaiheessa pistää Kivenlahden osuuden suunnitelmiin täysmittaiset laiturit.

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä on paljon vaihtoehtoja. 

HKL:llä on vuodenvaihteen organisaatiomuutoksen myötä henkilökunta osin vaihtunut. Ehkä se vaikuttaa myös annettaviin lausuntoihin.

Tai sitten se klassisin: toimittaja on viettänyt mukavan viikonlopun Lontoossa ja huomannut Camdenin bilereissulla, että metrossa kaikuu outo kuulutus. The last set of doors will not open. Mitä ihmettä? Helsingissä sitten soitto HKL:lle, että voiko näinkin tehdä. Mitä siihen voi HKL:n edustaja muuta vastata kuin että kyllä näinkin voi tehdä, se on yksi vaihtoehto.

Tällä tavallahan saadaan virkamiesten suuhun melkein mitä vain. Eikö Jokeria voisi toteuttaa tunnelimetrona? Tottahan virkamies siihen vastaa, että se on teknisesti mahdollista. Ei se silti vielä sitä merkitse, että Jokeri pannaan tunneliin, vaikka toimittaja otsikoisi "Jokeri voidaan painaa tunneliin".

Journalismia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tai sitten se klassisin: toimittaja on viettänyt mukavan viikonlopun Lontoossa ja huomannut Camdenin bilereissulla, että metrossa kaikuu outo kuulutus. The last set of doors will not open. Mitä ihmettä?


Nyt ei ole edes toimittajan tarvinnut käydä Lontoossa bilettämässä, koska jutussakin on mainittu, että (ulkomailla bilettämisestään kuuluisuuttakin saanut) Paavo Arhinmäki teki keskiviikkona Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa ponnen, jossa asiaa esitettiin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Periaatteessa onnistuisi jos M300 ja M200 sarjan junarungot tai 3 kpl M200 sarjan junarunkoa olisi yhteenkytkettyjä, jolloin viimeinen ja ensimmäinen vaunu voidaan jättää laiturin ulkopuolelle ja matkustajat pääsevät silti siirtymään vaunusta toiseen että pääsevät ulos. M100 sarjan junilla ei onnistuisi.


Miten M100 eroaa M200:sta siten, ettei satasella onnistuisi mutta kakssatasella onnistuu?

----------


## petteri

> Tässä on paljon vaihtoehtoja.


Sinänsä metron kapasiteetin kasvattamiseksi löytynee ainakin seuraavat käyttökelpoiset keinot, joissa toki kaikissa on erilaista säädettävää. 

1) Uusi kehittynyt kulunvalvonta ja sen myötä vuorovälin tihentäminen 150 sekunnista 120 sekuntiin. Vaikutus: + 25 %.

2) Junien pidentäminen 90 metristä 100-105 metriin (ovista pitää päästä ulos, mutta muuten junien päät voivat olla tunnelissa.) Vaikutus: + 11-16 % 

3) Kuljettajien ja ohjaamojen poistaminen, kapasiteettivaikutus + 3-4 %

4) Junien kalustuksen muutokset, jossa osa junasta sivuttaispenkeille ja osa 2/3 istuimille. Seisomakapasiteettia voidaan nostaa selvästi istumapaikkamäärän pysyessä ennallaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten M100 eroaa M200:sta siten, ettei satasella onnistuisi mutta kakssatasella onnistuu?


Satasessa ei vaunujen välillä pysty liikkumaan. Päätyseinät ovat umpinaiset.Kaks ja kolmesatasessa on "haitarit" vaunujen välillä kuten raitiovaunuissa ja junissa.

Jos käytetään satasia, on laiturialueen ulkopuolelle jäävien vaunujen todella oltava tyhjiä. Porukkaa on alettava heittää ulos jo Kampin jälkeen.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:08 ----------




> 4) Junien kalustuksen muutokset, jossa osa junasta sivuttaispenkeille ja osa 2/3 istuimille. Seisomakapasiteettia voidaan nostaa selvästi istumapaikkamäärän pysyessä ennallaan.


Kaikki muut konstit käy mutta junien paikkamäärien lisääminen ei, Kulosaaren sillan painorajan takia.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kaikki muut konstit käy mutta junien paikkamäärien lisääminen ei, Kulosaaren sillan painorajan takia.


Kulosaaren sillan vahventaminen on kyllä suunnitteilla. Toki muitakin vanhoja vahvistettavia siltoja taitaa vielä olla.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...nkesuunni.html

----------


## hmikko

> 2) Junien pidentäminen 90 metristä 100-105 metriin


Toi vaatis nähdäkseni kokonaan uuden junasarjan. Tähänastiset vaunut ovat 22-metrisiä ja sitä lyhyemmän palan lisääminen niihin kuulostaa melko epätodennäköiseltä.

----------


## sm3

> Satasessa ei vaunujen välillä pysty liikkumaan. Päätyseinät ovat umpinaiset.Kaks ja kolmesatasessa on "haitarit" vaunujen välillä kuten raitiovaunuissa ja junissa.
> 
> 
> t. Rainer


M200 junassa voi siirtyä vaunusta toiseen vain kahden vaunun välillä, jos nämä kaksi vaunua jäävät tunneliin ei sieltä pääse pois. M200 ei ole läpikäveltävä kuten M300. Mutta jos puhe oli siitä että vain viimeinen ja ensimäinen vaunu jäävät ulkopuolelle niin silloin se voisi onnistuaakkin. Tosin jää epäselväksi se että miten kuljettaja näkee koska ovet voi sulkea, koska tunnelista voi olla huono näkymä laiturialueelle ja kameroiden asentaminen joka ovelle tai ainakin jokaiseen vaunupariin ei liene halpaa. Kun ne täytyy vaunun seiniin kiinnittää ulkopuolelle eivätkä voi siten olla kovin ulkonevia varmastikkaan.

Toisaalta taas voisi ratkaisu olla asemilla olevat kamerat, josta kuva välittyisi ohjaamoon automaattisesti kun juna ylittää tietyn kohdan radalla tai että kuljettaja ottaa yhteyden verkkoon mistä hän saisi kuvat ruutuunsa. Tai sitten että ruutu on tunnelissa siinä kohtaa mihin juna pysähtyy.

----------


## jodo

Kuljettaja näkee kyllä peilistä laiturille ihan hyvin vaikka keula olisikin 15 metriä tunnelin puolella.

----------


## sm3

Onko yhdessäkään paikkaa kaarretta heti tunnelin jälkeen? Jos ei, niin ei siinä sitten ongelmaa ole.

----------


## Minä vain

Porukan heittäminen ulos osasta junavaunuja ei tule koskaan onnistumaan. Nimittäin ei tarvita kuin yksi spurgu jota ei saada hereille tai joka ei suostu poistumaan vaunusta, niin kaaos on valmis. Toisekseen vaikka kaikki matkustajat saisivatkin poistuttua vaunuista kuluu aikaa siihen kun niin suuri ihmismassa siirtyy ja henkilökunta käy läpi tunneliin jäävät vaunut, samalla kun vuoroväli on 150 sekuntia. Kolmanneksi suuren ongelman muodostaa se että osassa kalustoa ulos heittäminen joudutaan tekemään, osassa ei. Neljänneksi miten M300-junaa sitten ajettaisiin kun sitä pystytään ajamaan vain 4 tai 8 vaunun pötköinä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:00 ----------




> Muoks: ...mutta voisivat nyt viimeistään tässä vaiheessa pistää Kivenlahden osuuden suunnitelmiin täysmittaiset laiturit.


No jos yksi hyvä puoli tästä pitää löytää, Helsinkiin saataisiin maailman erikoisin metro jos näin tehtäisiin ja Helsingistä tulisi eurooppalaisten joukkoliikenneharrastajien mekka.  :Laughing:

----------


## hmikko

> No jos yksi hyvä puoli tästä pitää löytää, Helsinkiin saataisiin maailman erikoisin metro jos näin tehtäisiin ja Helsingistä tulisi eurooppalaisten joukkoliikenneharrastajien mekka.


Siis erikoisin jos ruvetaan tyhjentämään vaunuja Ruoholahdessa, vai erikoisin, jos Matinkylän takana onkin pitkät laiturit? En oikein usko, että kummallakaan meriitillä pääsee kenenkään mekaksi. Jos Länsimetro olisi tehty pinnalle, niin Laajalahden näkymiä junasta olisi voinutkin mainostaa.

Ja siis oletan, että siinä vaiheessa, kun Kivenlahteen ruvetaan liikennöimään, niin kapasiteettiongelma on realisoitumassa ja ykkösvaiheen lyhyet laiturit päätettäisiin pidentää jos kakkosvaiheessa on jo pitkät.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nythän koko juna joudutaan "tyhjentämään" Ruoholahdessa - uudessa tilanteessa vain kaksi päätymmäistä vaunua junan takapäässä. Nyt ennen Ruoholahtea junaan torkahtaneet matkustajat tekevät ylimääräisen saitsarin RL:n kääntöraiteelle ja takaisin, uudessa tilanteessa vääriin vaunuun itsensä unohtaneet vaan sitten tekevät aiempaa mieleenpainuvamman retken Matinkylän (tai Tapiolan) käännölle ja sieltä takaisinkin ainakin Matinkylän (tai Tapiolan) asemalle saakka...  :Wink:  (Oletuksella että alettaisiin toimia uutisissa esitetyn periaatteen mukaisesti)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta taas voisi ratkaisu olla asemilla olevat kamerat, josta kuva välittyisi ohjaamoon automaattisesti kun juna ylittää tietyn kohdan radalla tai että kuljettaja ottaa yhteyden verkkoon mistä hän saisi kuvat ruutuunsa. Tai sitten että ruutu on tunnelissa siinä kohtaa mihin juna pysähtyy.


Kun ajattelee että koko metroa oli tarkoitus muuttaa automaattiajoon niin tämä lienee pikkujuttu ratkaista.

t. Rainer

----------


## tkp

Kaikki joukolla paheksumaan ovien väliin juoksijoita http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...-on-muututtava

----------


## sm3

Eipä tuosta eroon pääse ikinä. Jos jotain radikaalia asialle pitäis tehdä niin ovista voisi tehdä sellaset että menevät väkisiin kiinni oli välissä jotain tai ei, pari kertaa kun joku juoksee käsi tai kädet puristuksissa oven välissä metron vierellä niin alkaa ihmiset oppimaan. Näin ei tokikaan voisi tehdä oikeasti mutta pelotevaikutus olisi varmasti vahva.

Vr toimii hienosti niiden kohdalla jotka jää tupakille väliasemilla ja hidastaa junaa, olen todistanut kun ihminen koominen ilme kasvoillaan hädissään paukutti liikkuvan junan ikkunoita kun lähti nenän edestä.

----------


## 339-DF

Onpa ilahduttavaa nähdä, että HKL tuo tätä asiaa esille. Meillä ollaan jostain syystä oltu niin kovin lammasmaisia tässä ja ainakin jossain vaiheessa esimerkiksi raitiovaununkuljettajia oikein ripitettiin siitä, että juoksijoita ei ole otettu kyytiin. Amsterdamissa koulutetaan päinvastoin: kyydissä olevat sata lippunsa maksanutta ovat tärkeämpiä kuin se yksi, joka ei ollut ajoissa pysäkillä. Ei siis odoteta ketään, ja liikenne sujuu.

Jokainen meistä on joskus ollut se juoksija. Ehkä joku on joskus ollut se ovien väliin änkijäkin. Mutta emmeköhän ole kaikki sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenne kulkee ajallaan ja matkustajat ovat hyvät ja tulevat pysäkille ajoissa. Tästä toivoisi oikein kunnon valistuskampanjaa.

Sm3 on ovien kanssa ihan oikeilla jäljillä  Pariisin metrossa ovet on suunniteltu juuri noin. Jos kerran jäät väliin, et toista kertaa halua yrittää. New Yorkissa ovet sulkeutuvat myös melko voimallisesti eivätkä aukea enää uudelleen (ellei konduktööri niitä avaa), päinvastoin ne pyrkivät sulkeutumaan koko ajan, silloinkin kun välissä on este. Voima on sellainen, ettei ihminen sinne väiin muserru mutta kuitenkin sen verran voimakas, että niitä ovia ei hevin saa työnnettyä aukikaan, vaan sieltä yrittää vaan saada sen käden pois...

----------


## iiko

> Siis erikoisin jos ruvetaan tyhjentämään vaunuja Ruoholahdessa, vai erikoisin, jos Matinkylän takana onkin pitkät laiturit? En oikein usko, että kummallakaan meriitillä pääsee kenenkään mekaksi. Jos Länsimetro olisi tehty pinnalle, niin Laajalahden näkymiä junasta olisi voinutkin mainostaa.
> 
> Ja siis oletan, että siinä vaiheessa, kun Kivenlahteen ruvetaan liikennöimään, niin kapasiteettiongelma on realisoitumassa ja ykkösvaiheen lyhyet laiturit päätettäisiin pidentää jos kakkosvaiheessa on jo pitkät.


Maailmalla on paljon erilaisia ja erikoisia metroja. New Yorkissa tietyillä linjoilla sanotaan, että jos haluat sillä ja sillä asemalla pois, pitää sinun olla vaunuissa 1-4 (tai jotain sinne päin). Ei silloinkaan ketään poisteta, ei varmaan tarvitsisi täälläkään väkisin. Lisäksi Münchenissä toinen lentokenttäjunista (en muista kumpi), laitetaan kahtia pari asemaa ennen lentokenttää. Eli jos haluat lentokentälle, pitää olla junan etuosassa. 

Mutta jostain syystä suomalaiset osaavat tehdä asioista vaikeita. Toki nuo lyhyet asemat ja niitä varten tilatut lyhyiksi tarkoitetut junat olivat aivan imbesilli idea. Tosin kyllä kai se CAF niille osaa lyhyen lisäosan tehdä, jos tarvitaan?

----------


## hmikko

> Maailmalla on paljon erilaisia ja erikoisia metroja. New Yorkissa tietyillä linjoilla sanotaan, että jos haluat sillä ja sillä asemalla pois, pitää sinun olla vaunuissa 1-4 (tai jotain sinne päin). Ei silloinkaan ketään poisteta, ei varmaan tarvitsisi täälläkään väkisin. Lisäksi Münchenissä toinen lentokenttäjunista (en muista kumpi), laitetaan kahtia pari asemaa ennen lentokenttää. Eli jos haluat lentokentälle, pitää olla junan etuosassa.


Noissa tilanteissa junasta kuitenkin päässee pois suunnilleen kohtuullisessa ajassa, jos tajuaa menneensä väärään vaunuun. Länsimetrossa ongelmaksi tulisi se, että Ruoholahdessa vaunuun jäänyt ei pääse pois koko Länsimetron matkalla muuten kuin hätäpoistumiskäytävälle.




> Tosin kyllä kai se CAF niille osaa lyhyen lisäosan tehdä, jos tarvitaan?


Luulen, että kokonaan uudenlainen lyhyt lisäpala tulisi kalliiksi. Metrovaunuissahan on kaksi teliä, eli pitäisi tehdä joko todella lyhyt kaksitelinen vaunu (turhan paljon teliä per pituus) tai suunnitella joku kokonaan uudenlainen viritelmä. Nykyisen mittaisten 22-metristen vaunujen lisääminen M300:aan luulis olevan suht yksinkertaista, eli niiden pidentäminen 6-vaunuisiksi.

----------


## Minä vain

Helsinki ei ole Pariisi eikä New York, vaan Helsingin metrossa voi yhtä hyvin olla samanlaiset ovet kuin useimmissa raitiovaunuissa ja junissa eli ovet sulkeutuu kun kukaan ei ole mennyt siitä tiettyyn aikaan ja kun kaikki ovet ovat kiinni raitiovaunu tai juna lähtee liikkeelle. Näin vältytään siltä, että ovet hajoaa kun niiden väliin joutuu menemään väkisin sen sijaan että ne vain avautuisivat, ja jos tuo toimii muissakin kulkuvälineissä mitään syytä ei nyt vaan ole miksi tuo ei toimisi metrossakin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsinki ei ole Pariisi eikä New York, vaan Helsingin metrossa voi yhtä hyvin olla samanlaiset ovet kuin useimmissa raitiovaunuissa ja junissa eli ovet sulkeutuu kun kukaan ei ole mennyt siitä tiettyyn aikaan ja kun kaikki ovet ovat kiinni raitiovaunu tai juna lähtee liikkeelle. Näin vältytään siltä, että ovet hajoaa kun niiden väliin joutuu menemään väkisin sen sijaan että ne vain avautuisivat, ja jos tuo toimii muissakin kulkuvälineissä mitään syytä ei nyt vaan ole miksi tuo ei toimisi metrossakin.


Kyllä junissa (ja varmasti raitiovaunuissakin) kuljettaja voi manuaalisestikin sulkea ovet (jolloin ainakaan junissa ei ovet valokennosta enää aukea, vaikka väliin menisikin). Ilman tuota toiminnallisuutta tietyillä aseimilla ei juna pääsisi liikkeelle ns. koskaan, sillä aina on lisää tulijoita. Onnistunut aikataulussa lähtö vaatii usein sitä, että ovet suljetaan sopivassa kohtaa, jolloin kukaan ei juuri ole ovien välissä. Sellainen ei onnistu millään automaatilla.

----------


## petteri

> . Onnistunut aikataulussa lähtö vaatii usein sitä, että ovet suljetaan sopivassa kohtaa, jolloin kukaan ei juuri ole ovien välissä. Sellainen ei onnistu millään automaatilla.


Toki ovien sulkeminen automaatilla onnistuu. Tietokone havainnoi ympäristöä paljon virheettömämmin kuin ihminen, koska pystyy seuraamaan suurta määrää kuvia samanaikaisesti eikä tee inhimillisiä virheitä. Toki tietokone tarvitsee kriteerit milloin ovet suljetaan. Äänisignaali "Ovet sulkeutuvat, väistykää ovien välistä" sekä "kovat" ovet joiden väliin ei halua jäädä ovat toki sujuvan ovitoiminnan edellytykset. Jos ovien väliin jääminen ei tunnu missään ja ne aukeavat uudestaan joka hipaisusta tai käytetään ylivarovaista ovien sulkukriteeristöä, pysäkki- ja asematoiminnot hidastuvat selvästi ihan riippumatta siitä onko sulkijana ihminen tai tietokone.

Helsingissä esimerkiksi Sm5:ssä on "kovat" ovet, joita kyllä oppii mustelmien jälkeen varomaan, kun kerran väliin jää. Toisaalta M100:n ovet taas suorastaan kutsuvat syöksymään ovien väliin.

----------


## PepeB

> Toki ovien sulkeminen automaatilla onnistuu. Tietokone havainnoi ympäristöä paljon virheettömämmin kuin ihminen, koska pystyy seuraamaan suurta määrää kuvia samanaikaisesti eikä tee inhimillisiä virheitä. Toki tietokone tarvitsee kriteerit milloin ovet suljetaan. Äänisignaali "Ovet sulkeutuvat, väistykää ovien välistä" sekä "kovat" ovet joiden väliin ei halua jäädä ovat toki sujuvan ovitoiminnan edellytykset. Jos ovien väliin jääminen ei tunnu missään ja ne aukeavat uudestaan joka hipaisusta tai käytetään ylivarovaista ovien sulkukriteeristöä, pysäkki- ja asematoiminnot hidastuvat selvästi ihan riippumatta siitä onko sulkijana ihminen tai tietokone.
> 
> Helsingissä esimerkiksi Sm5:ssä on "kovat" ovet, joita kyllä oppii mustelmien jälkeen varomaan, kun kerran väliin jää. Toisaalta M100:n ovet taas suorastaan kutsuvat syöksymään ovien väliin.


Sm5 "kovat"?!   :Laughing: 
Kyllä ne aika lörpöt on, ei mitenkään opettavat ainakaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toki ovien sulkeminen automaatilla onnistuu. Tietokone havainnoi ympäristöä paljon virheettömämmin kuin ihminen, koska pystyy seuraamaan suurta määrää kuvia samanaikaisesti eikä tee inhimillisiä virheitä


Automaatin tulisi seurata ovien välittömän läheisyyden lisäksi myös kauemmaksi ja arvioida, ketkä ihmiset ovat mahdollisesti pyrkimässä oville, ja ketkä taas ovat poistuneet junasta ja muuten vain kävelevät lähellä junan kylkeä. Se ei ole helppo tehtävä ihmisellekään, mutta varmasti vielä hankalampi tekoälylle.

Juuri tähän perustuu ne arviot, että automaattimetron asematoiminnot olisivat hitaampia, kuin jos ihminen sulkee ovet.

----------


## petteri

> Automaatin tulisi seurata ovien välittömän läheisyyden lisäksi myös kauemmaksi ja arvioida, ketkä ihmiset ovat mahdollisesti pyrkimässä oville, ja ketkä taas ovat poistuneet junasta ja muuten vain kävelevät lähellä junan kylkeä. Se ei ole helppo tehtävä ihmisellekään, mutta varmasti vielä hankalampi tekoälylle.


Tuollaiset varsin rajoitettua ympäristöä valvovat tehtävät ovat kyllä nykyään helpompia tekoälylle kuin ihmiselle, varsinkin kun kohteita ja ovia on paljoa. Ihmisellä on hyvin rajallinen havaintokyky, koska ihmisen silmät pystyy tarkentamaan vaan yhteen paikkaan kerrallaan. Tietokonejärjestelmillä ei ole vastaavia rajoitteita kuin ihmisillä ja ne pystyvät vaivatta käsittelemään suuren määrän informaatiota, jotka tulevat eri kohteista. Toki ovien tehokas sulkeminen vaatii, että säännöt ovat suunnilleen samanlaiset ihmisellä ja koneella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tietokonejärjestelmillä ei ole vastaavia rajoitteita kuin ihmisillä --


Ja ihmisillä ei ole vastaavia rajoitteita kuin tietokonejärjestelmillä.

Pidätkö arvioita automaattimetron hitaammista pysähdysajoista ihmiskäyttäjään verrattuna siis väärinä?

----------


## petteri

> Ja ihmisillä ei ole vastaavia rajoitteita kuin tietokonejärjestelmillä.
> 
> Pidätkö arvioita automaattimetron hitaammista pysähdysajoista ihmiskäyttäjään verrattuna siis väärinä?


Kyllä, kuvitelma ihmiset paremmista kyvyistä ovien sulkemisessa ja lähtökäskyn antamisessa perustuu menneisyyteen, viime aikoina tekoäly, kamerat ja kohteidentunnistus ovat kehittyneet kovaa vauhtia, mutta ihminen ei ole. Vaikka itsekulkeva auto ei ole vielä valmis yleisille teille, todella paljon sitä rajatummissa tähtävissä, jollainen ovien sulkeutumiskäskyn antaminen on,  koneet ovat jo menneet ihmisen ohi. 

Oviensulkemis- ja lähtökäskysysteemin toimivuutta arvioitaessa kannattaa myös huomioida, että kone on luotettavuudeltaan aivan eri tasoa reagoimaan tilanteisiin, joissa jotain sitten kuitenkin jää ovien väliin ja pitää reagoida, siinä tilanteessa ihminen on reaktionopeudeltaan ja toiminnan luotettavuudeltaan varsin heikko.

Kannattaa myös huomioida, että esimerkiksi Pariisin linjalla 1 saatiin automaatilla hyvä nopeutus. Muutenkin nopeimmat uudet metrot ovat nykyään automaatteja, ei siinä ovien kanssa ole varaa sen enemmän sählätä kuin mitä kuljettajat nykyään tekevät.

----------


## Hape

Olen seurannut Koivusaaren aseman rakentamista. Asemahallisa näyttää olevan melko massiiviset rappuset parveletasolle, jolta on Länsiväylän puoleiselta senältä liukuovi ja kevyet portaat puistoon (istutuksien keskelle). Asemalle ei ole tietääkseni tulossa ainkaan aluksi myymälätiloja. Tietäisikö jouku foorumin lukija mistä tässä on kyse. Vai varaudutaako tässä johonkin tulevaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Vai varaudutaako tässä johonkin tulevaan.


En ihan tuon perusteella hahmottanut, mitä tarkoitat, mutta joka tapauksessa Koivusaareen suunnitellaan kansirakennelmaa Länsiväylän yli. Läntisen sisäänkäynnin edessä pitäisi tuleman olemaan aukio kansitasolla.

Havainnekuva: http://i.imgur.com/h3uQWwi.jpg

Video tietokonemallista: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgHtIlGqAO4

Hankekortti, jossa linkit suunnitteluaineistoihin ja päätöksiin: http://kartta.hel.fi/applications/ha...lk%202006-0558

----------


## Hape

HMikko, löysin vastauksen kysymyksen linkeistäsi. Kiitos

----------


## Kani

Länsimetro mahdollistaa tämänkin: Espoon reittivenesatamien lähelle ajavien suorien bussilinjojen lopettaminen tuo sinne turistien virran. Tai sitten satamiin on hiljaisuudessa rakennettu metroasemat.

http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/3...halutaan-lisaa

----------


## 339-DF

Länsimetroa ei avata liikenteelle 15.8. kuten oli tarkoitus. https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2016/lans...linjastoa-8575

Ilmeisesti viivästys on kuukausien mittainen. Uusi bussilinjasto aloittaa siitä huolimatta, ja sitä muokataan jotenkin niin, että busseilla ilmeisesti pääsee Helsinkiin asti.

Ymmärrän kilpailupakettien mukanaan tuomat rajoitukset (yksi bussikilpailuttamisen huonoimmista puolista on juuri tämä  liikenne ei kulje tarpeen mukaan vaan sen mukaan, mitä kilpailutussopimuksessa lukee) mutta silti ihmettelen, eikö HSL kykene neuvottelemaan poikkeustilanteessa liikennöitsijöiden kanssa siitä, että tilapäisesti ajetaan vanhoja reittejä uusin liikennöitsijöin, suunnilleen siinä suhteessa missä liikennettä olisi ajettu uudessa tilanteessa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> ... silti ihmettelen, eikö HSL kykene neuvottelemaan poikkeustilanteessa liikennöitsijöiden kanssa siitä, että tilapäisesti ajetaan vanhoja reittejä uusin liikennöitsijöin, suunnilleen siinä suhteessa missä liikennettä olisi ajettu uudessa tilanteessa.


Joo, vaikuttaa kyllä täysin idioottimaiselta alkaa suurella työllä suunnitella esim. jotakin tilapäistä metron korvaavaa bussirunkolinja-ratkaisua muutamia kuukausia varten, kun yksinkertaisinta olisi toiminnan jatkaminen nykyisellä erinomaisesti toimivalla Etelä-Espoon bussilinjastolla (tosin on myös aivan ymmärrettävää, että liikennöitsijöilläkin on varmaankin ensi syksyä varten jo täysin valmiit liiketoiminta- ja resurssisuunnitelmat esim. kaluston ja henkilöstön osalta eikä niitäkään aivan helposti tällaisella lyhyellä kahden kuukauden varoitusajalla muuteta).

Ja Yleisradion uutisessa löytyy ehkä hieman lisätietoa HSL:n ja HKL:n tiedotteisiin verrattuna: http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetron_li...vastyy/8949217

----------


## Matkalainen

> Joo, vaikuttaa kyllä täysin idioottimaiselta alkaa suurella työllä suunnitella esim. jotakin tilapäistä metron korvaavaa bussirunkolinja-ratkaisua muutamia kuukausia varten, kun yksinkertaisinta olisi toiminnan jatkaminen nykyisellä erinomaisesti toimivalla Etelä-Espoon bussilinjastolla (tosin on kyllä aivan ymmärrettävää, että liikennöitsijöilläkin on varmaankin ensi syksyä varten jo täysin valmiit liiketoiminta- ja resurssisuunnitelmat esim. kaluston ja henkilöstön osalta eikä niitäkään aivan helposti tällaisella lyhyellä kahden kuukauden varoitusajalla muuteta).


Toisaalta jostain se poikkeusliikennekalusto ja -henkilöstökin on kaivettava, joten tuntuu melko vaikealta uskoa, ettei kahdessa kuukaudessa ehdittäisi sopia myös vanhojen linjojen jatkamisesta.

----------


## 339-DF

Länsimetro avautuessaan tietysti vähentää sekä tarvittavien bussien että kuljettajien määrää. Mutta tämän päivän tilanteessa ovat olemassa sekä autot että kuskit, vaikkakin varmaan osin väärissä firmoissa.  Ja elokuussa arvatenkin tulee vielä iso kasa kilpailutuskauden vaihtuessa tarvittavia uusia busseja. 

HSL:n tulisi kyetä neuvottelemaan sellainen lopputulos, jossa nykyinen bussilinjasto on voimassa kunnes metro aloittaa ja jossa liikennöitsijät joustavat siten, että saadaan heille oikeudenmukainen ja matkustajille tyydyttävä lopputulos. Mikä tahansa muu johtaisi todennäköisesti merkittävään matkustajakatoon. Kerran menetettyjä ei ole helppo saalistaa takaisin sitten, kun metro joskus aloittaa 

Kuinkahan aidosti yllättävä tämä viivästys nyt loppujen lopuksi mahtaa olla?

----------


## tohpeeri

Pidin hetken tätä metrouutista vitsinä, mutta huomasin sitten, ettei olekaan aprillipäivä.

----------


## samulih

jenkkityyliin perjantai-iltana mahdollisimman myöhään julkaistaan ne ikävät uutiset

todellinen #hitshow taitaa olla lännessä syksyllä...... SMH

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Itse toivoisin että rantaradasta tehtäisiin "länsimetro" pysyvästi kaikille niille alueille jotka eivät ole varsinaisesti etelä-Espoota eivätkö  ole länsimetron piirissä, ja ne suunnitellut bussilinjojen huononnukset ja matkustajien pakkosyöttö metroasemille rantaradan juna-asemien sijaan voitaisiin peruuttaa. 

Rantaradan aikatauluja voitaisiin myös muuttaa 15. elokuusta alkaen siihen asti kunnes länsimetro sitten aloittaa, niin että yhdistetään A- ja E-junat siten että A jatkaa Espoon keskukseen asti. Leppävaaran asemalta voitaisiin järjestää suora heiluribussi kehäykköstä ja länsiväylää pitkin Kamppiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

Metro.fi on myös juttua tästä länsimetron viivästymisestä. siinä kerrotaan että HSL:ssä on jo Toukokuussa oltu yhteydessä eri liikennöitsijöihin ylimääräisen kaluston hankkimiseksi mikäli metron aloitus viivästyy.  Nobinan Tom Ward myöntää että heiltä on pyydetty tarjousta ylimääräisestä kalustosta länsimetron aloituksen viivästymisen varalta. Neuvottelut kuitenkin kaatuivat liian kovaan hintaan. Myöskin Espoon päättäjille uutinen vaikuttaa tulleen täytenä yllätyksenä. Valtuuston puheenjohtaja Maria Guzenina vaatiikin asiasta täyttä selvitystä ensi Maanantain valtuuston kokoukseen. 

Jokohan nyt alkaa päitä tippumaan vai edelleenkö katsotaan läpi sormien kun koko Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne ollaan valmiina rampauttamaan 15.8 lähtien?

----------


## Miska

HSL:n hallitus käsitteli Länsimetron liikennöinnin ongelmiin tai liikenteen aloituksen viivästymiseen liittyviä varautusmissuunnitelmia 3.5.2016. Pöytäkirjan mukaan korvaavaa bussiliikennettä varaudutaan liikennöimään noin 70 bussilla ensisijaisesti Kampista Vattuniemeen, Otaniemeen, Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään.

----------


## aki

> korvaavaa bussiliikennettä varaudutaan liikennöimään noin 70 bussilla ensisijaisesti Kampista Vattuniemeen, Otaniemeen, Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään.


Selvää varmaankin on että tuo 70 bussia täytyy olla telejä jotta kapasiteetti edes jotenkin riittää.
Laskin tuossa että pelkästään veolialta vapautuu Espoon seutulinjoilta sekä linjoilta h20 ja e31 yhteensä 54 teliä. Lisäksi helbiltä vapautuu linjoilta 102/103 yhteensä 7 teliä. Näiden lisäksi veolialla ja helbillä on varmaan joitakin vara-telejä ja eikös pohjolaltakin vapaudu ainakin vanhat teli-lahtikot? Eli eiköhän tuo 70 autoa saada kasaan ilman nobinan kalustoakin.

----------


## MJG

> HSL:n hallitus käsitteli Länsimetron liikennöinnin ongelmiin tai liikenteen aloituksen viivästymiseen liittyviä varautusmissuunnitelmia 3.5.2016. Pöytäkirjan mukaan korvaavaa bussiliikennettä varaudutaan liikennöimään noin 70 bussilla ensisijaisesti Kampista Vattuniemeen, Otaniemeen, Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään.


On aika täydellinen HSL:n mahalasku,  että projektin viivästymisen varalta ei ole mitään järjellistä varasuunnitelmaa. Ai että käynnistetään liityntäliikenne ilman metroa. Vähintään Rihtniemen ja Anttilan olisi syytä tehdä asiassa johtopäätöksensä ja nopeasti,  mieluusti jo tänään.

----------


## Miska

> On aika täydellinen HSL:n mahalasku,  että projektin viivästymisen varalta ei ole mitään järjellistä varasuunnitelmaa.


Kyllä varautumissuunnitelmia erilaisten skenaarioiden varalle on tehty jo koko talvi ja kevät. Vanhan linjaston liikennöinnin jatkaminen vanhoja sopimuksia jatkaen kuulostaa toki yksinkertaisen helpolta ratkaisulta. Kovin yksinkertainen asia ei enää olekaan siinä vaiheessa, kun mukaan tulevat kuljettajien työsuhteisiin, lomiin, irtisanomisaikoihin ym. asioihin liittyvät tekijät. Vastaavasti uusien sopimusten liikennöitsijät ovat tehneet mittavia kalustoinvestointeja, joista kulut alkavat juosta heti. Rahalla voisi varmasti ratkaista monta asiaa, mutta olisiko siinä sitten mieltä, että HSL maksaisi sekä uusien että vanhojen sopimusten mukaisesta liikenteestä siihen saakka, kunnes Länsimetron liikenne saadaan käyntiin. Jo nyt julkisuudessa on näkynyt paheksuntaa ensi vuodelle suunnitelluista 5,5 prosentin lipunhinnankorotuksista. Etelä-Espoon bussiliikenteen kustannusten kaksin-kolminkertaistuessa tuskin selvittäisiin ilman merkittäviä lisäkorotuksia. HSL on tällaisissa isoissa infrahankkeissa hieman hankalassa välikädessä, kun se ei itse ole varsinaisesti osallisena hankkeissa. HSL ei esimerkiksi voi esittää viivästyksistä korvausvaatimuksia kenellekään. Jäsenkunnat kuitenkin edellyttävät, että HSL järjestää joukkoliikenteen kustannustehokkaasti. En tunne kaikkia varautusmissuunnitelmiin liittyviä yksityiskohtia, mutta oletan, että em. tekijöillä on ollut merkitystä, kun on mietitty, miten liikenne olisi mahdollista järjestää metroliikenteen alkamisen viivästyessä. Rajalliset taloudelliset resurssit ja toisaalta rajalliset suunnittelu- ym. resurssit pakottavat pitämään homman yksinkertaisena, jotta liikenne saadaan riskin toteutuessa toimimaan mahdollisimman hyvin. Muutamaan metroa korvaavaan linjaan liittyvä suunnittelutyö, tiedottaminen ja esimerkiksi pysäkki-informaatio on huomattavasti helpommin hallittavissa kuin kymmenien linjojen paletin pyörittäminen. Toki tässä Länsimetro-keississä ideaaliratkaisu oli varmasti monessa mielessä vanhalla linjastolla jatkaminen, jos se vaan olisi sopimusten ja kustannusten puolesta mahdollista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kovin yksinkertainen asia ei enää olekaan siinä vaiheessa, kun mukaan tulevat kuljettajien työsuhteisiin, lomiin, irtisanomisaikoihin ym. asioihin liittyvät tekijät.


Joka tapauksessa Länsimetroa korvaavaan liikenteeseen on tilattava lisäliikennettä, johon on järjestettävä kuljettajat ja kalusto jostakin.

Uusien liityntälinjojen liikennöitsijöiden kanssa voisi olettaa olevan sovittavissa kohtuullisella lisäkorvauksella, että liityntälinjojen sijasta niiden sopimuksilla liikennöidäänkin aluksi joitakin vanhan linjaston linjoja. Se ei vielä riitä kattamaan kaikkia vanhan linjaston linjoja; puuttumaan jääville linjoille voitaisiin sitten hankkia liikennöitsijät erikseen (tämä olisi sitä metroa korvaavaa bussiliikennettä, mitä hankitaan joka tapauksessa liityntälinjojen lisäksi).

----------


## aki

> Joka tapauksessa Länsimetroa korvaavaan liikenteeseen on tilattava lisäliikennettä, johon on järjestettävä kuljettajat ja kalusto jostakin.


Aloin miettimään juurikin tuota kuljettapuolta.  Vaikka esim. TDF:llä ylimääräistä kalustoa hyvin löytyisikin 15.8 alkaen, niin jostain niihin pitää kuskitkin löytää. Eiköhän TDF ole yt:t käynyt jo aikaa sitten kun Espoon liikenne hävittiin joten tuskin kesän jälkeen ylimääräisiä kuskeja kovin paljon löytyy. Ihan helppoa tuo liikenteen järjestäminen ei varmaan tule olemaan kun näin pitkälle on luotettu metron alkamiseen ajallaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joka tapauksessa Länsimetroa korvaavaan liikenteeseen on tilattava lisäliikennettä, johon on järjestettävä kuljettajat ja kalusto jostakin.
> 
> Uusien liityntälinjojen liikennöitsijöiden kanssa voisi olettaa olevan sovittavissa kohtuullisella lisäkorvauksella, että liityntälinjojen sijasta niiden sopimuksilla liikennöidäänkin aluksi joitakin vanhan linjaston linjoja. Se ei vielä riitä kattamaan kaikkia vanhan linjaston linjoja; puuttumaan jääville linjoille voitaisiin sitten hankkia liikennöitsijät erikseen (tämä olisi sitä metroa korvaavaa bussiliikennettä, mitä hankitaan joka tapauksessa liityntälinjojen lisäksi).


Juuri jotain tämänsuuntaista minäkin ajattelin. Toivottavasti siellä nyt suunnittelijoilla on riittävästi tahtoa neuvotella tällaiset paketit liikennöitsijöiden kanssa ja toivottavasti jäsenkunnat osaltaan painostavat Höseliä tähän suuntaan riittävästi.

----------


## Pmatti

Onko kenelläkään hajua mikä valvontajärjestelmä ei pelitä Hertsikkaan ?

Turvallisuus, liikenteen ohjaus tms.? Eli tää uusi Mipron tekemä vai mikä ?

Onneksi nyt edes riittävän ajoissa kertoivat, ehtii kesän aikana loppuvuotta varten pyöräilykuosiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:24 ----------

Löysin lm sivuilta:

" Matkustajaturvallisuuteen liittyvien taloteknisten järjestelmien testausten viivästyminen lykkää metroliikenteen aloitusta."

Onhan nuo eri järjestelemät nykyään monimutkaisia, mutta talotekniikka ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onneksi nyt edes riittävän ajoissa kertoivat, ehtii kesän aikana loppuvuotta varten pyöräilykuosiin.


Jos jlf olisi englanninkielinen, tähän voisi vastata yhdellä sanalla: this.

Totisesti toivon, että Höseli suunnittelee korvausliikenteen muutenkin kuin vain taskulaskin edellä. Mitä enemmän bussi-bussi-vaihtoja ja mitä huonompi palvelu, sitä enemmän joukkoliikennematkustajia menetetään autoille. Olen alusta lähtien ollut vähän sitä mieltä, että itämetron ja länsimetron varren asukkaiden erilainen sosioekonominen asema tulee näkymään metron toteutuneissa matkustajamäärissä. Sitä tulee kompensoimaan vyöhykerajan siirto kunnanrajalta Matinkylään, mutta sekin on myöhässä...

Kerran menetettyä matkustajaa on vaikea enää houkutella takaisin. Se kannattaisi pitää mielessä nyt, kun on vielä pari kuukautta aikaa.

----------


## juhanahi

Kyllä sitä tekemistä taitaa vielä riittää saralla jos toisellakin...




> Onhan nuo eri järjestelemät nykyään monimutkaisia, mutta talotekniikka ?


Kun tuon tekniikan piirissa on 8 tekniikkaa täynnä olevaa "kerrostalollista" (maanalaista asemaa), 15 monikymmenmetristä kuilurakennusta, 28 kilometriä ratatunnelia, ja kaikkien mahdollisten järjestelmien kaiken tekniikan (esimerkiksi asetinlaitteen, sähkönsyötön, paloilmoittimien, sammutusjärjestelmien, useiden kymmenien tunnelipalo-ovien, aseman ovien, ylipaineistusten, savunpoiston, ilmanvaihdon, liukuportaiden, hissien, kameroiden, valaistuksen, äänievakuoinnin jne.) pitäisi pelata eri paikoissa ja eri tilanneissa oikealla tavalla yhteen, niin siitä voinee jokainen arvioida sopan suuruutta  :Smile:

----------


## MJG

> Kyllä varautumissuunnitelmia erilaisten skenaarioiden varalle on tehty jo koko talvi ja kevät. Vanhan linjaston liikennöinnin jatkaminen vanhoja sopimuksia jatkaen kuulostaa toki yksinkertaisen helpolta ratkaisulta. Kovin yksinkertainen asia ei enää olekaan siinä vaiheessa, kun mukaan tulevat kuljettajien työsuhteisiin, lomiin, irtisanomisaikoihin ym. asioihin liittyvät tekijät. Vastaavasti uusien sopimusten liikennöitsijät ovat tehneet mittavia kalustoinvestointeja, joista kulut alkavat juosta heti. Rahalla voisi varmasti ratkaista monta asiaa, mutta olisiko siinä sitten mieltä, että HSL maksaisi sekä uusien että vanhojen sopimusten mukaisesta liikenteestä siihen saakka, kunnes Länsimetron liikenne saadaan käyntiin. Jo nyt julkisuudessa on näkynyt paheksuntaa ensi vuodelle suunnitelluista 5,5 prosentin lipunhinnankorotuksista. Etelä-Espoon bussiliikenteen kustannusten kaksin-kolminkertaistuessa tuskin selvittäisiin ilman merkittäviä lisäkorotuksia. HSL on tällaisissa isoissa infrahankkeissa hieman hankalassa välikädessä, kun se ei itse ole varsinaisesti osallisena hankkeissa. HSL ei esimerkiksi voi esittää viivästyksistä korvausvaatimuksia kenellekään. Jäsenkunnat kuitenkin edellyttävät, että HSL järjestää joukkoliikenteen kustannustehokkaasti. En tunne kaikkia varautusmissuunnitelmiin liittyviä yksityiskohtia, mutta oletan, että em. tekijöillä on ollut merkitystä, kun on mietitty, miten liikenne olisi mahdollista järjestää metroliikenteen alkamisen viivästyessä. Rajalliset taloudelliset resurssit ja toisaalta rajalliset suunnittelu- ym. resurssit pakottavat pitämään homman yksinkertaisena, jotta liikenne saadaan riskin toteutuessa toimimaan mahdollisimman hyvin. Muutamaan metroa korvaavaan linjaan liittyvä suunnittelutyö, tiedottaminen ja esimerkiksi pysäkki-informaatio on huomattavasti helpommin hallittavissa kuin kymmenien linjojen paletin pyörittäminen. Toki tässä Länsimetro-keississä ideaaliratkaisu oli varmasti monessa mielessä vanhalla linjastolla jatkaminen, jos se vaan olisi sopimusten ja kustannusten puolesta mahdollista.


Juu juu ja vaarinhousut. Maailma on täynnä tilanteita, joissa joudutaan tekemään sopimuksia, joiden pohjalla olevan skenaarion toteutuminen on epävarmaa. Jos ja näköjään kun sellaisia ei osata Höselissä tehdä, on syytä antaa ruori sellaisille, jotka osaavat.

HSL puhuu poikkeustilanteesta, mikä jo kertoo että pihalla ollaan. Rakennustyön viivästyminen ei ole poikkeustilanne vaan erittäin yleinen tapahtuma. Nyt Höseli in naiivisti luottanut siihen, että aikataulu pitää, ja totisesti tullut yllätetyksi housut nilkoissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onhan nuo eri järjestelemät nykyään monimutkaisia, mutta talotekniikka


Talotekniikalla tarkoitettaneen tässä yhteydessä yhtä rakennustekniikan osaa, joka pitää sisällään viemäröinnin, veden, sähköt, ilmastoinnin, valaistuksen, tietoliikenneyhteydet ja kaiken tällaisen vastaavan ikään kuin valmiiseen taloon asennettavat järjestelmät. Metron tapauksessa mukaan kuuluu ilman muuta erilaiset ohjaus- ja turvallisuusjärjestelmät.

Tosin tiedotteissä pitäisi mielestäni välttää tämäntapaisten termien käyttöä: rakennusalan ammattilaiselle se kertoo heti, mistä on kyse, mutta tuskinpa kenellekään muulle. Mutta tällaisia lipsahduksia sattuu varsinkin kiireessä ja silloin se on ymmärrettävää, sillä tärkeintä on saada tiedote kohtuullisen nopeasti ulos.

----------


## Madmax

Viivästyksestä saattaa tulla pitkä kun tj ei tiedä koska valmista
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1465615607062

Ja kuukauden extra bussit maksavat 1,5 MEUR mutta tuo luku ilmeisesti sisältää vain ne 70 extra bussia.
Sitten parastahan tuossa oli että jos bussit ei riitä karsitaan Espoon sisäistä liikennettä lisää.
Tuosta voi päätellä että tänä vuonna kyseinen härveli ei varmaankaan toimi niin että se kuljettaisi matkustajia.

----------


## Kani

> HSL puhuu poikkeustilanteesta, mikä jo kertoo että pihalla ollaan. Rakennustyön viivästyminen ei ole poikkeustilanne vaan erittäin yleinen tapahtuma. Nyt Höseli in naiivisti luottanut siihen, että aikataulu pitää, ja totisesti tullut yllätetyksi housut nilkoissa.


En nyt sanoisi, ettei ole valmistauduttu. Onhan esimerkiksi tuo metrolinjaa korvaava 70 auton liikenne ajoissa kilpailtettu ja liikennöitsijät valittu sille varalle, että metro ei aloita. Ja nyt näitä autoja myös tarvitaan. Metron syöttölinjojen järjestely on asia erikseen, mutta kyllä sitäkin tiettävästi on suunniteltu jo ennen tätä eilistä, varsin odotettua uutista.

Enemmän ärsyttää, että tämäkin metroprojektin viivästys yritetään sysätä pelastusviranomaisten viaksi, kun luetellaan mitä kaikkia ikäviä turvallisuustestauksia joudutaan taas tekemään. Käyttöönottotestien tekeminen on normaali osa mitä tahansa tällaista projektia. Jos niitä ei päästä tekemään ajallaan, on syy rakennusprojektin sisällä, ei ulkopuolella.

----------


## killerpop

> Vastaavasti uusien sopimusten liikennöitsijät ovat tehneet mittavia kalustoinvestointeja, joista kulut alkavat juosta heti.


Mitä ihmeen investointeja? Ei näitä käteiskassasta ole enää vuosikausiin kukaan HSL-alueella tosiaan hankkinut.

----------


## Zambo

> Nyt Höseli in naiivisti luottanut siihen, että aikataulu pitää, ja totisesti tullut yllätetyksi housut nilkoissa.


HSL:n varautuminen oli oikeastaan poikkeuksellisen hyvää. Lähtökohtaisesti nuo 70 bussia oli varattu siihen, että metro aloittaa, mutta liikenteessä saattaisi olla katkoksia tai suunniteltua harvempi vuoroväli. Näin päivystysvalmiudessa olevat bussit olisi saatu varsin nopeasti apuun.

----------


## aki

> En nyt sanoisi, ettei ole valmistauduttu. Onhan esimerkiksi tuo metrolinjaa korvaava 70 auton liikenne ajoissa kilpailtettu ja liikennöitsijät valittu sille varalle, että metro ei aloita. Ja nyt näitä autoja myös tarvitaan


Siis onko nämä liikennöitsijät jo tiedossa? Mulla oli käsitys että autotarpeeksi oli laskettu n. 70 kpl mutta liikennöitsijöiden kanssa vasta käydään keskustelua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:39 ----------




> Siis onko nämä liikennöitsijät jo tiedossa? Mulla oli käsitys että autotarpeeksi oli laskettu n. 70 kpl mutta liikennöitsijöiden kanssa vasta käydään keskustelua.


Itse itselleni vastaten.  Näköjään eilen illalla oli julkaistu metrossa uutinen jossa HSL:n Tero Anttila kertoo sopimukset olevan 50 varabussista mahdollista 4 viikon poikkeusliikennettä varten.

----------


## Etika

HSL:n valmistautuminen tosiaan vaikuttaa olleen poikkeuksellisen hyvää, kun juttujen perusteella sillekin oli koko ajan kerrottu, että länsimetro valmistuu ajoissa, kunnes nyt sitten Länsimetro Oy veti tämän hatustaan. Siihen nähden tilanne on sentään kohtuullisen hyvä.

Sen sijaan nyt ihmetyttää vielä enemmän se, että Länsimetro Oy:n johto istuu vielä paikoillaan. Ensin kustannusylitykset ja sitten kaksi kuukautta ennen odotettua valmistumista mennään yllättäen "valmistuu ajoissa" -viestistä "emme tiedä milloin valmistuu, muttei todellakaan ajoissa" -tilanteeseen. Taas projektinjohdollinen epäonnistuminen ja tässä ei edes ole selityksenä tunnelitöissä yleiset yllätykset.

Iso osa ongelmaahan oli, että elokuun aloittamispäivästä pidettiin härkäpäisesti kiinni vaikka tunnelityövaiheet olivat kestäneet pidempään kuin odotettu. Tuloksena kaikki vara-aika oli leikattu pois aikataulusta ja se oli niin tiiviisti pakattu, että aikataulun pitäminen vaati sen, että mitään uusia ongelmia ei tule eteen. Niinhän ei koskaan tietenkään käy, joten tuo epäonnistuminen oli kyllä odotettavissa jo pitkään.

----------


## aki

Länsiväylä 5.8.2015

NYT SE LYÖTIIN LUKKOON:
TÄMÄ ON LÄNSIMETRON ALOITUSPÄIVÄMÄÄRÄ.

"Reilu vuosi ja liikenne länsimetron ensimmäisellä osuudella Ruoholahden ja Matinkylän välillä käynnistyy. H-hetki on Maanantaina 15.8.2016.

Tuo ajankohta on niin varma kuin se yleensä voi olla, sanoi HSL:n linjasto -ja aikatauluryhmän päällikkö Arttu Kuukankorpi. 

Ainut aikatauluriski metrojunien sujahtamiseen Espooseen piilee junien kulunvalvontajärjestelmän rakentamisessa. Sen toteuttaa Suomalainen Mipro Oy.

Sopimuksessa on myöhästymisen varalta niin tiukat sanktiot, että uskon kaiken olevan kunnossa aikataulussa, Kuukankorpi muotoilee.

Länsimetron ykkösvaiheen rakennustyöt ovat Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Kokkisen mukaan hyvällä mallilla. Kaikki asemat valmistuvat siihen mennessä, kun liikennöinti ensi vuoden elokuun 15 päivä alkaa, hän vakuuttaa.

Kehäradan kaltaisiin väliaikaisjärjestelyihin Espoossa ei siis tarvitse turvautua".

Ilmeisesti riskiä myöhästymiselle pidettiin tuolloin niin pienenä ettei varajärjestelyille silloin vielä nähty tarvetta. Jälkiviisaana on tietysti helppo sanoa että olisiko liityntälinjastoa kilpailutettaessa kannattanut jo varautua mahdolliseen myöhästymiseen ja jättää sellainen perälauta jotta suoria linjoja Helsinkiin pystytään tarpeen vaatiessa liikennöimään myös 15.8 jälkeen.

----------


## MJG

> HSL:n varautuminen oli oikeastaan poikkeuksellisen hyvää. Lähtökohtaisesti nuo 70 bussia oli varattu siihen, että metro aloittaa, mutta liikenteessä saattaisi olla katkoksia tai suunniteltua harvempi vuoroväli. Näin päivystysvalmiudessa olevat bussit olisi saatu varsin nopeasti apuun.


On lähinnä naurettavaa kutsua valmistautumiseksi sitä, että metron viivästyessä siirrytään härkäpäisesti liityntäliikenteeseen bussista bussiin. Viivästyshän voi olla vaikka vuoden mittainen.

----------


## Pmatti

> On lähinnä naurettavaa kutsua valmistautumiseksi sitä, että metron viivästyessä siirrytään härkäpäisesti liityntäliikenteeseen bussista bussiin. Viivästyshän voi olla vaikka vuoden mittainen.


Berliinissähän nyt yli 5v jatkunut lentokenttä showhan alkoi vähän samankuuloisesti, ensimmäinen selitys oli savunpoistojärjestelmien ohjaukseen liittyvät ongelmat...

----------


## PepeB

> Talotekniikalla tarkoitettaneen tässä yhteydessä yhtä rakennustekniikan osaa, joka pitää sisällään viemäröinnin, veden, sähköt, ilmastoinnin, valaistuksen, tietoliikenneyhteydet ja kaiken tällaisen vastaavan ikään kuin valmiiseen taloon asennettavat järjestelmät. Metron tapauksessa mukaan kuuluu ilman muuta erilaiset ohjaus- ja turvallisuusjärjestelmät.
> 
> Tosin tiedotteissä pitäisi mielestäni välttää tämäntapaisten termien käyttöä: rakennusalan ammattilaiselle se kertoo heti, mistä on kyse, mutta tuskinpa kenellekään muulle. Mutta tällaisia lipsahduksia sattuu varsinkin kiireessä ja silloin se on ymmärrettävää, sillä tärkeintä on saada tiedote kohtuullisen nopeasti ulos.


Sattuuko tähän kuulumaan pelastussuunnitelma, kun laituriovia ei tulekaan? Uutta versiota ei ollut vielä alkuvuodesta toimitettu hyväksyttäväksi..

----------


## tkp

> Vastaavasti uusien sopimusten liikennöitsijät ovat tehneet mittavia kalustoinvestointeja, joista kulut alkavat juosta heti. Rahalla voisi varmasti ratkaista monta asiaa, mutta olisiko siinä sitten mieltä, että HSL maksaisi sekä uusien että vanhojen sopimusten mukaisesta liikenteestä siihen saakka, kunnes Länsimetron liikenne saadaan käyntiin.


Eikai mikään estä ajamasta tällä uudella sopimuksella ja kalustolla Helsinkiin asti, liityntälinjojen sijaan? Ainakin Tampereella onnistuu että liikennöitsijä siirtyykin ajamaan jotain muuta linjaa kuin minkä on alunperin voittanut, sopimuksen puitteissa toki. Esimerkiksi Paunu ajaa tällä hetkellä linjaa 11 linjan 7 sopimuksella ja Länsilinjat siirtyy ajamaan jotain muuta linjaa voittamansa kakkosen sijaan, kun tämä siirtyy sähköbussien myötä TKL:n hoidettavaksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Eikai mikään estä ajamasta tällä uudella sopimuksella ja kalustolla Helsinkiin asti, liityntälinjojen sijaan? Ainakin Tampereella onnistuu että liikennöitsijä siirtyykin ajamaan jotain muuta linjaa kuin minkä on alunperin voittanut, sopimuksen puitteissa toki. Esimerkiksi Paunu ajaa tällä hetkellä linjaa 11 linjan 7 sopimuksella ja Länsilinjat siirtyy ajamaan jotain muuta linjaa voittamansa kakkosen sijaan, kun tämä siirtyy sähköbussien myötä TKL:n hoidettavaksi.


Eiköhän liikennöintisopimukset tässäkin tapauksessa ole suoritepohjaisia. Eli on tilattu x kilometriä ajoa vuorokaudessa + varikkosivut. Sitten yritykset ovat laskeneet pätkäreiteille sopivat auto ja kuljettajamäärät. Jos matka ja myös ajoaika tuplaantuvat (tjs.), niin joko vähennetään vuorojen määrää rutkasti tai tehdään kallis lisäsopimus, johon firmat yrittävät saadaa kuljettajat ja sopivan kaluston. Ei ole ihan mutulla kovinkaan helppoa. Ellei Länsimetro Oy maksa kokonaan aiheuttamiaan lisäkuluja.

----------


## Miska

> Eikai mikään estä ajamasta tällä uudella sopimuksella ja kalustolla Helsinkiin asti, liityntälinjojen sijaan? Ainakin Tampereella onnistuu että liikennöitsijä siirtyykin ajamaan jotain muuta linjaa kuin minkä on alunperin voittanut, sopimuksen puitteissa toki. Esimerkiksi Paunu ajaa tällä hetkellä linjaa 11 linjan 7 sopimuksella ja Länsilinjat siirtyy ajamaan jotain muuta linjaa voittamansa kakkosen sijaan, kun tämä siirtyy sähköbussien myötä TKL:n hoidettavaksi.


Onhan tuo periaatteessa mahdollista HSL-alueellakin. Kysymys ehkä tässä tapauksessa kuuluukin, mitä kaikkea kahdessa kuukaudessa keskellä kesälomakautta ehditään tehdä. Uuden linjaston kilpailukohteet eivät automäärän ja liikenteen rakenteen (kuinka paljon ruuhka-/kokopäiväliikennettä, kuinka paljon viikonloppuliikennettä jne.) osalta monissa tapauksissa mene yhteen vanhojen kohteiden kanssa. Liikenteen jakaminen sopiviksi kohteiksi vie aikansa, vaikka käytettäisiinkin suoraan talvikauden 2015 - 2016 aikatauluja. Eniten työtä vaatinee kuljettajien työvuorosuunnittelu. HSL toimitti talvikauden aikataulukaaviot liikennöitsijöille toukokuun puolivälissä, joten liikennöitsijöille jäisi noin kuukausi tavanomaista lyhyempi aika suunnitella kuljettajien työvuorot, vaikka HSL saisi toimitettua uudet kaaviot muutamassa päivässä. Uskoisin, että alkavan viikon aikana tullaan käymään keskusteluja siitä, mitä kesän aikana ehditään ja voidaan tehdä ja minkälaista ylimääräistä korvausta vastaan.

----------


## Kani

> Siis onko nämä liikennöitsijät jo tiedossa? Mulla oli käsitys että autotarpeeksi oli laskettu n. 70 kpl mutta liikennöitsijöiden kanssa vasta käydään keskustelua.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:39 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Itse itselleni vastaten.  Näköjään eilen illalla oli julkaistu metrossa uutinen jossa HSL:n Tero Anttila kertoo sopimukset olevan 50 varabussista mahdollista 4 viikon poikkeusliikennettä varten.


Kyseisen liikenteen hankinnan yksityiskohdat on julkaistu toukokuussa:

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...ew/2016-013908

Linja 130X Kamppi-Matinkylä: Transdev
Linja 102X/XT Kamppi-Otaniemi: Korsisaari ja Pohjolan Liikenne 
Linja 21VX Kamppi-Vattuniemi: Åbergin Linja

----------


## Antero Alku

> En nyt sanoisi, ettei ole valmistauduttu. ...
> 
> Enemmän ärsyttää, että tämäkin metroprojektin viivästys yritetään sysätä pelastusviranomaisten viaksi, kun luetellaan mitä kaikkia ikäviä turvallisuustestauksia joudutaan taas tekemään. Käyttöönottotestien tekeminen on normaali osa mitä tahansa tällaista projektia. Jos niitä ei päästä tekemään ajallaan, on syy rakennusprojektin sisällä, ei ulkopuolella.


Juuri näin. Käyttöönottotestit eivät todellakaan ole tällaisessa projektissa yllätys, eikä niiden vaiheessa enää kinastella suunnitteluperusteista. Ovat turvallisuusvaatimukset tulleet viranomaisilta tai päätetty itse, käyttöönottotesteissä vain tarkastetaan, että se mikä on tehty myös toimii. Eivät nämä testit ole suunnitteluvaiheen kokeiluja siitä, millä tavoin metro pitäisi rakentaa.

Ulospäin tämä näyttää riskienhallinnan puutteelta. Jos on riskienhalilntasuunnitelma, siinä ei ainakaan ei ole valmistauduttu riittävästi. Mutta aivan selvä on, että riskien hallinta on pettänyt. Jos riskeihin olisi varauduttu, riskien toteutuminen ei olisi ollut ongelma, vaan olisi toimittu kuten oli suunniteltu toimittavaksi riskin toteutuessa. Riskien toteutuminen olisi myös havaittu ajaoissa siihen nähden, mitä toimia riskin toteutuminen edellyttää niin, etteivät toimet ole mahdottomia toteuttaa.

Riskien hallinta on tällaisessa tilanteessa hankkeen kaikkien osapuolien tehtävä. Siis sekä Espoon ja Helsingin kaupunkien, Länsimetro Oy:n että HSL:n. Ei riitä, että vain Länsimetro Oy hallitsisi omat riskinsä. Myös kaupunkien ja HSL:n tulee osata varautua siihen, että Länsimetro Oy ei pysty täyttämään omaa osuuttaan.

Kun koko Espoon metrohanketta ja sen historiaa tarkastelee, niin siinä ovat toteutuneet suunnilleen kaikki ennakoidut suuret riskit. Mutta näitä riskejä ei ole ennakkoon myönnetty, eikä niihin siten ole tietenkään varauduttu. Joka tapauksessa kaupungit ja HSL ovat nähneet miten Länsimetro Oy on tehtävästään suoriutunut. Ja itse olen sitä mieltä, että tämän kokemuksen perusteella olisi tullut ensisijaisesti varautua siihen, että nykyinen bussiliikenne jatkuu toistaiseksi 15.8.2016 jälkeen, vaikka onkin pieni mahdollisuus siihen, että metroliikenne toimisi 15.8. alkaen.

Pidän myös epäammattimaisena sitä, että Matinkylän rataosaa ylipäätään ajatellaan otettavan käyttöön ilman koeliikennejaksoa. Kyse on niin suuresta ja monimutkaisesta hankkeesta, että vaikka sitä olisivat olleet tekemässä kokeneet metrorakentajat, olisi pitänyt toimia samaan tapaan kuin aikanaan itämetron kanssa. Eli bussiliikenteen jatkuessa ennallaan olisi ryhdytty kuljettamaan matkustajia rinnalla. Ja vasta sitten, kun olisi nähty metron toimivan ongelmitta jonkin määrätyn ajan, olisi metroliikenne laajennettu täyteen laajuuteen ja bussit lopetettu.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Pidän myös epäammattimaisena sitä, että Matinkylän rataosaa ylipäätään ajatellaan otettavan käyttöön ilman koeliikennejaksoa. Kyse on niin suuresta ja monimutkaisesta hankkeesta, että vaikka sitä olisivat olleet tekemässä kokeneet metrorakentajat, olisi pitänyt toimia samaan tapaan kuin aikanaan itämetron kanssa. Eli bussiliikenteen jatkuessa ennallaan olisi ryhdytty kuljettamaan matkustajia rinnalla. Ja vasta sitten, kun olisi nähty metron toimivan ongelmitta jonkin määrätyn ajan, olisi metroliikenne laajennettu täyteen laajuuteen ja bussit lopetettu.


Juuri tänään päivemmällä mietiskelin tuota. Että kun metro 1982 otettiin käyttöön, se tehtiin vaiheittain kaikessa rauhassa. Ajettiin ensin harvalla vuorovälillä kesäaikataulukausi, ja suora bussiliikenne keskustaan kulki metron ohella. Matkustajat ja kuljettajat saivat totutella. Harva vuoroväli antoi liikkumavaraa, jos aikataulu ei ihan pitänytkään. Vasta kuukaisen koejakson jälkeen ryhdyttiin sitten tositoimiin ja pätkittiin bussireitit.

Käytännössä Länsimetro on ihan yhtä iso ja uusi juttu kuin itämetro oli vuonna 1982. Se ei ole vain nykyisen järjestelmän lisä, vaan omalla tavallaan kokonaan uusi järjestelmä uusine junineen. Kulunvalvontakin on muuttunut. Riittävän pitkä koejakso, jonka rinnalla olisi ajettu suoria busseja vanhaan tapaan, olisi ollut ehdottoman tarpeellinen.

No, nyt on turha itkeä kun kurat on housussa jo. Aamulla on tiedotustilaisuus. Tommy Pohjola uumoilee, että päitä alkaa vihdoin tippua: https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...i-on-tosiasia/

----------


## hmikko

> Tommy Pohjola uumoilee, että päitä alkaa vihdoin tippua: https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...i-on-tosiasia/


Olen kyllä todella yllättynyt, jos potkuja ruvetaan antamaan tässä kohtaa. Syytä varmaan olisi, mutta niin olisi ollut jo aikaa sitten, eikä byrokraattien asenteissa mikään näytä muuttuneen. Pohjola tuntuu lietsovan itsensä luulemaan muuta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sattuuko tähän kuulumaan pelastussuunnitelma, kun laituriovia ei tulekaan? Uutta versiota ei ollut vielä alkuvuodesta toimitettu hyväksyttäväksi..


Joku muu varmasti tietää paremmin, mutta yleisesti kyllä talotekniikka-osioon liittyy paljon myös turvallisuuteen liittyviä järjestelmiä. Savunpoisto, hälytysjärjestelmät, turvakamerat nyt ainakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:20 ----------




> Olen kyllä todella yllättynyt, jos potkuja ruvetaan antamaan tässä kohtaa. Syytä varmaan olisi, mutta niin olisi ollut jo aikaa sitten, eikä byrokraattien asenteissa mikään näytä muuttuneen. Pohjola tuntuu lietsovan itsensä luulemaan muuta.


Tosin Hesarin kirjoitukset antavat ymmärtää jotain muuta. Tähän asti Hesari on kirjoittanut hyvin myötäsukaisesti paitsi metrohankkeesta itsestään, niin myös projektista ja sen johdosta. Mutta viikonlopun jutuista tuli tunne, että projektin johto on vapaata riistaa. Vaan kohta nähdään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tosin Hesarin kirjoitukset antavat ymmärtää jotain muuta. Tähän asti Hesari on kirjoittanut hyvin myötäsukaisesti paitsi metrohankkeesta itsestään, niin myös projektista ja sen johdosta. Mutta viikonlopun jutuista tuli tunne, että projektin johto on vapaata riistaa. Vaan kohta nähdään.


Hesarin ei enää tarvitse propagoida metron puolesta, sillä se tulee nyt joka tapauksessa, vaikka vähän myöhässä. Rakennusliikkeet ovat saaneet mitä tahtoivat. Nyt voidaan alkaa kosiskella niitä harvoja lukijoita, jotka vielä ovat jäljellä, ja olla niiden puolella isoa pahaa koneistoa vastaan.

----------


## MJG

> Pidän myös epäammattimaisena sitä, että Matinkylän rataosaa ylipäätään ajatellaan otettavan käyttöön ilman koeliikennejaksoa. Kyse on niin suuresta ja monimutkaisesta hankkeesta, että vaikka sitä olisivat olleet tekemässä kokeneet metrorakentajat, olisi pitänyt toimia samaan tapaan kuin aikanaan itämetron kanssa. Eli bussiliikenteen jatkuessa ennallaan olisi ryhdytty kuljettamaan matkustajia rinnalla. Ja vasta sitten, kun olisi nähty metron toimivan ongelmitta jonkin määrätyn ajan, olisi metroliikenne laajennettu täyteen laajuuteen ja bussit lopetettu.


Kuviohan on rakennettu siten, että minkä tahansa kohdan pieleen meno sotkee koko paletin. Kampissakin voi syntyä lämmintä, kun sinne viedään sekä metroa korvaava liikenne että Elielinaukiolta ja muualta siirrettävät linjat.

Lähtökohta on aika outo siihen nähden, että HSL on varsin insinöörivetoinen putka. Insinööri jos kukaan tietää, että jos jokin voi mennä pieleen, se myös menee. Nyt kirkasotsaisesti ja naiivisti luotetaan johonkin päivämäärään kuin graniittiin ja tehdään sitoumuksia sen pohjalta.

Minä olen kyllä aivan varma siitä, että liikennöitsijöiden kanssa olisi mahdollista päästä neuvotellen sopuun nykylinjaston jatkamisesta, kunnes se aidosti voidaan ajaa alas. Jollekulle firmalle voidaan joutua maksamaan kipurahoja. Mutta että nyt laitetaan matkustajat maksamaan homma erilaisena epämukavuutena, on kyllä jokseenkin kyyninen lähtökohta.

----------


## j-lu

> Hesarin ei enää tarvitse propagoida metron puolesta, sillä se tulee nyt joka tapauksessa, vaikka vähän myöhässä. Rakennusliikkeet ovat saaneet mitä tahtoivat. Nyt voidaan alkaa kosiskella niitä harvoja lukijoita, jotka vielä ovat jäljellä, ja olla niiden puolella isoa pahaa koneistoa vastaan.


En tiedä, onko rakennusliikkeillä itsessään niin paljon sanomista Hesarin kirjoitteluun, mutta kiinteistönvälittäjät ja asuntomyyjät ostavat aika paljon mainostilaa sanomalehdistä ja metron kaltaisella joukkoliikennehankkeella on kiistämättä asuntomarkkinoita piristävä vaikutus. Ts. toimittajat siellä vaan kirjoittelevat työpaikkojensa puolesta. 

Sinänsä inhimillistä. Kyllähän täälläkin bussimiehet kovasti kritisoivat raidejokeria, raitiotieihmiset vastaavasti ovat täyttämässä maan pikaratikoilla, (metro)junankuljettajat vastustavat automatisointia jne. Miksi toimittajien pitäisi olla parempia?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On lähinnä naurettavaa kutsua valmistautumiseksi sitä, että metron viivästyessä siirrytään härkäpäisesti liityntäliikenteeseen bussista bussiin. Viivästyshän voi olla vaikka vuoden mittainen.


Jos tähän saa hirteishuumoria heittää väliin, niin myönteinen asia tässä on että tästä saadaan arvokasta tietoa  miten liikenne *kaupunkibulevardeilla* joskus tulevaisuudessa toimii, eli että lähiöistä tulevat bussit syöttävät pikaraitiotielle, jotka ajavat bulevardeja pitkin keskustaan, paitsi että tässä pikaraitiotie on korvattu heiluribusseilla joska ajavat länsiväylää pitkin keskustaan.   :Wink:   Tämän kokeen aikana voidan esim mitoittaa miten täyteen busseja voi pakata ilman että matkustajien pelihousut repeää. Lisämausteena vielä että osa busseista ajaa vain Ruoholahteen eli käytännössä tullaan menemään kolmella eri vehkeellä keskustaan. 

Toinen juttu on että mistä voi olla varma että tämä metron aloituksen myöhästymisen takana ei ole joku salaliitto? :Laughing: 

t. Rainer

----------


## tkp

> En tiedä, onko rakennusliikkeillä itsessään niin paljon sanomista Hesarin kirjoitteluun, mutta kiinteistönvälittäjät ja asuntomyyjät ostavat aika paljon mainostilaa sanomalehdistä ja metron kaltaisella joukkoliikennehankkeella on kiistämättä asuntomarkkinoita piristävä vaikutus. Ts. toimittajat siellä vaan kirjoittelevat työpaikkojensa puolesta. 
> 
> Sinänsä inhimillistä. Kyllähän täälläkin bussimiehet kovasti kritisoivat raidejokeria, raitiotieihmiset vastaavasti ovat täyttämässä maan pikaratikoilla, (metro)junankuljettajat vastustavat automatisointia jne. Miksi toimittajien pitäisi olla parempia?


Toimittajia sitoo alansa eettiset ohjeet. Metronkuljettaja, linja-autonkuljettaja tms. saa ihan vapaasti kertoilla mielipiteitään.

http://www.jsn.fi/journalistin_ohjeet/

"8. Journalistin velvollisuus on pyrkiä totuudenmukaiseen tiedonvälitykseen. " Nojoo, paino sanalla "pyrkiä". Eihän sitä nyt aina voi onnistua.

----------


## MJG

> Toinen juttu on että mistä voi olla varma että tämä metron aloituksen myöhästymisen takana ei ole joku salaliitto?


Niin että kun ensin painetaan pariksi kuukaudeksi palvelutaso alle kaiken arvostelun, niin johan alkaa metrokin kelvata?

----------


## 339-DF

> No, nyt on turha itkeä kun kurat on housussa jo. Aamulla on tiedotustilaisuus. Tommy Pohjola uumoilee, että päitä alkaa vihdoin tippua: https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...i-on-tosiasia/


Aamulla ei siten ollut tiedotustilaisuutta, mikä toki noudattaa länsimetron yleistä tiedostuslinjaa hyvin.




> Ylimielisyydessään johdonmukainen metroprojektin johto peruutti viime tingassa aamupäiväksi kaavaillun tiedotustilaisuuden.

----------


## j-lu

> Toimittajia sitoo alansa eettiset ohjeet. Metronkuljettaja, linja-autonkuljettaja tms. saa ihan vapaasti kertoilla mielipiteitään.
> 
> http://www.jsn.fi/journalistin_ohjeet/
> 
> "8. Journalistin velvollisuus on pyrkiä totuudenmukaiseen tiedonvälitykseen. " Nojoo, paino sanalla "pyrkiä". Eihän sitä nyt aina voi onnistua.


Epäpätevyyskin on inhimillistä. TJEU: Länsimetro.

Vakavammin. Media-alalla on menossa melkoinen eloonjäämiskamppailu. Varsinkin Amerikassa sanomalehdet ovat helisemässä ja se trendi on aluillaan Suomessakin. Ansaintalogiikassa on oiottu hyveellisestä "myydään yleisö mainostajille" -mallista "myydään mainostajat yleisölle" -malliin. Jutuissa hämärtyvät entistä useammin journalistisen sisällön ja mainostamisen rajat. Ja sitten on tietysti mainostajiin liittyviä yleisiä intressejä, joihin kuuluvat runsas palstatila autoilulle, jatkuva asuntomarkkinoiden hintakehitysseuranta ja erilaisten hankkeiden lobbaus. 

Lisäksi voisi huomioida, että yritysten, virastojen ja eri eturyhmien viestintäosaaminen on kohentunut viimeisen kymmenen vuoden aikana hurjasti. Asiat ja näkemykset osataan myydä. Ennen toimittajien piti nähdä vaivaa juttuihinsa ja samalla toimittajalle selvisivät eri näkökulmat. Nykyään eri tahojen tiedotteita puskee ovista ja ikkunoista ja ne ovat usein muotoiluiltaan lähes julkaisuvalmiita uutisia.

Pointtina tässä ehkä se, että Suomi on aika pieni kielialue ja laatujournalismilla on vaikeuksia isommillakin kielialueilla.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Niin että kun ensin painetaan pariksi kuukaudeksi palvelutaso alle kaiken arvostelun, niin johan alkaa metrokin kelvata?


Henkilökohtaisesti luulin, että tämä oli syy taustalla e2:n ja e4:n lopettamisessa. Ilmeisesti se toimenpide ei sitten riittänyt?

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin että kun ensin painetaan pariksi kuukaudeksi palvelutaso alle kaiken arvostelun, niin johan alkaa metrokin kelvata?


Kun ensin painetaan pariksi kuukaudeksi palvelutaso alle kaiken arvostelun, niin johan alkaa matkustajat kaikota. Kun sitten joskus metro valmistuu, ihmetellään, kun ei niitä näy vieläkään missään. Mutta eihän sillä ole väliä, sillä ei kai kukaan kuvitellut länsimetroa joukkoliikennehankkeeksi.

Eipähän tule ainakaan kapasiteettirajat vastaan  :Laughing:

----------


## Ketorin

> Jos tähän saa hirteishuumoria heittää väliin, niin myönteinen asia tässä on että tästä saadaan arvokasta tietoa  miten liikenne *kaupunkibulevardeilla* joskus tulevaisuudessa toimii, eli että lähiöistä tulevat bussit syöttävät pikaraitiotielle, jotka ajavat bulevardeja pitkin keskustaan... 
> 
> t. Rainer


Mitä, eikö *runkolinjakokeilu* 55-58 opettanut mitään?  :Laughing:

----------


## Jussi

> Kun ensin painetaan pariksi kuukaudeksi palvelutaso alle kaiken arvostelun, niin johan alkaa matkustajat kaikota. Kun sitten joskus metro valmistuu, ihmetellään, kun ei niitä näy vieläkään missään. Mutta eihän sillä ole väliä, sillä ei kai kukaan kuvitellut länsimetroa joukkoliikennehankkeeksi.
> 
> Eipähän tule ainakaan kapasiteettirajat vastaan


Näissä poikkeusjärjestelyissä myös tiedotus on usein tuntunut pätkivän sitten kun tilanne on ohi. Olen kuullut aika monen pk-seudulla asuvan, joukkoliikennettä aktiivisesti käyttävän, edelleen luulevan että lentokentän juna-asemalta pitää matkustaa bussilla lentoasemalle. 
Osittain tämä johtunee siitä että tiedotusvälineet uutisoivat epäonnistumiset suuremmilla otsikoilla kuin niiden korjaukset. Eli kauankohan länsimetron oikean aloituksen jälkeen kestää että ihmiset oppivat että nyt se kulkee.

----------


## hmikko

> Eli kauankohan länsimetron oikean aloituksen jälkeen kestää että ihmiset oppivat että nyt se kulkee.


Länsimetrossa avautuu kahdeksan asemaa yhtaikaa, sitten kun avautuu, ei yhdet liukuportaat. Eiköhän siitä joku juttu lehteen tule.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Toinen juttu joka on jäänyt vähemmälle huomiolle on että Tapiolan keskustan uudistamistyöt laahaavat pahasti jäljessä, ja ne hankaloittavat sekä liityntäbusseilla että kävellen Tapiolan metroasemalle saapuvien liikkumista vielä vuosi, pari, metron mahdollisen valmistumisen jälkeen. 

Tapiolaa lähdettiin uusimaan ehkä hieman liian raskaalla kädellä kun tuli tieto metron tulosta, ja monien valitusten takia rakennustyöt aloitettiin liian myöhään.

Jos itse asuisin Tapiolan seudulla en käyttäisi Tapiolan metroasemaa ollenkaan kunnes rakennustyöt ovat valmiit, vaan hankkiutuisin jollain konstilla Urheilupuiston, Otaniemen tai Keilaniemen asemile. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Länsimetrossa avautuu kahdeksan asemaa yhtaikaa, sitten kun avautuu, ei yhdet liukuportaat. Eiköhän siitä joku juttu lehteen tule.


Jos mennään bussirunkolinjoilla ja liityntäbussiverkolla, ehkä asemia kannattaisi avata ensin Tapiolaan saakka. Tuo siis sillä edellytyksellä, että ongelmana ovat vain talotekniikan testaukset. 

Viisi asemaa saanee vähän nopeammin kuntoon kuin kahdeksan.

----------


## hmikko

> Tapiolaa lähdettiin uusimaan ehkä hieman liian raskaalla kädellä kun tuli tieto metron tulosta, ja monien valitusten takia rakennustyöt aloitettiin liian myöhään.


Onko tuo väittämä valituksista faktaa vai mutua? Myös investoijien ja kiinteistöjen omistajien takia on ollut viivästyksiä. Edelleenkin esim. Vesiputoustalon omistajat eivät ilmeisesti halua myydä/purkaa.

Töiden raskaus on jossain määrin seurausta kaupunkisuunnittelusta. Tapiolassa kun ei ole rakennettu perinteista korttelikaupunkia, jota voisi uudistaa rakennus ja kortteli kerralaan, vaan on päätetty tehdä jättikokoinen eritasokompleksihässäkkä yhtenä möhkäleenä ja kolmetuhatta parkkipaikkaa luolaan. Seuraava remonttikierros 40 vuoden tjsp. päästä ei liene yhtään helpompi. Sama Kalasataman ja Pasilan rakenteilla olevissa möhkäleissä.





> Viisi asemaa saanee vähän nopeammin kuntoon kuin kahdeksan.


Miten lienee... tarttis vissiin tietää tarkalleen, mistä tämä viivästys johtuu. Esim. kulunvalvonta täytynee kumminkin saada kuntoon ja varmistetta koko radalla.

----------


## j-lu

> Edelleenkin esim. Vesiputoustalon omistajat eivät ilmeisesti halua myydä/purkaa.


Eiköhän kyse ole ainoastaan neuvottelutaktiikasta. Käytännössä kiristävät sillä, että kaupungin etu on saada keskeinen tontti paljon tehokkaammin rakennettua. Eli ts. kaavoitusvoitto ei riitä, vaan yrittävät pusertaa enemmän.

----------


## hmikko

> Eiköhän kyse ole ainoastaan neuvottelutaktiikasta.


Voi hyvin olla, mutta viivästys se on silti, eikä johdu valituksista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Rupesin hieman miettimään, että milloin Länsimetro voitaisiin avata. Kehäradan järjestelmien testausta ja säätöä tehtiin muistaakseni hyvinkin vuoden päivät. Tampereen Rantatunneli on nyt käytännössä valmis, mutta avaaminen menee vuodenvaihteeseen, juurikin erilaisten teknisten järjestelmien testaamisen ja hienosäädön takia. Jos nyt Otaniemi oli ensimmäinen asema, jossa asennukset saatiin valmiiksi ja jossa testaukset aloitettiin, niin edellä mainitun nojalla Länsimetron avauksen pitäisi mennä tuonne vuodenvaihteeseen, ehkä ensi kevääseen, jos matkan varrella ilmenee isoja ongelmia. Tämä on nyt hyvin karkeaa päättelyä, mutta jos pitäisi lyödä vetoa avaamisesta, niin veikkaisin ensi vuoden alkua.

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo, ettei kaikki ole sitä miltä näyttää. Mutta en pääse lukemaan kuin otsikon, tuota ei näemmä voi lukea lainkaan maksutta. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1466052912840

Otsikon perusteella rakennustyöt edelleen kesken ja julkisuuteen on annettu siloiteltu kuva tilanteesta. Yllätys yllätys.

Länsiväylä http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/4...u-elintarkeita kertoo, että ainakin savunpoistoluukkuja puuttuu ja että Kokkinen pitää mahdollisena jopa vuoden kestävää viivästystä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Minua on ihmetyttänyt että miksi yksi metro tarvitsee joka asemalle enemmän taloteknisiä tietojärjestelmiä kuin mitä tarvittiin ihmisen saamiseksi aikanaan kuuhun?

Toinen juttu, osaako kukaan sanoa olisiko ollut helpompaa näiden kanssa jos länsimetro olisi rakennettu osan matkastaan maan päällä ja esim Koivusaaren ja Niittykummun asemat olisivat olleet maanpäällisiä ja Keilaniemi, Otaniemi, Tapiola, Urheilupuisto ja Matinkylä vain cut-and cover asemia?

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> HS kertoo, ettei kaikki ole sitä miltä näyttää. Mutta en pääse lukemaan kuin otsikon, tuota ei näemmä voi lukea lainkaan maksutta. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1466052912840


Sivun lähdekoodissa artikkeli on luettavissa kokonaisuudessaan.




> HS kertoi perjantaina 10. kesäkuuta, että länsimetro myöhästyy suunnitellusta aikataulustaan. Metron oli tarkoitus aloittaa liikennöinti 15. elokuuta.Myöhästymisen syynä on rakennustöiden viivästyminen. Myöhästyminen aiheuttaa Espooseen ja Helsinkiin liikennekaaoksen, koska metron vuoksi on jo päätetty lakkauttaa useita bussilinjoja.Länsimetro Oy ei ole vielä arvioinut myöhästymisen pituutta.Länsimetron avajaisten myöhästyminen liittyy rakennustöiden viivästymiseen, ei vain turvatestien vaikeuksiin.Länsimetro Oy kertoi viikko sitten perjantaina, että metroliikenteen ja -asemien pyörittämiseen vaadittavien järjestelmien koekäytöt ovat osoittautuneet odotettua vaativammiksi tehtäviksi.Käytännössä viivästyminen näyttää kuitenkin johtuvan siitä, että osa metroliikenteen ja -asemien vaatimista järjestelmistä ei ole vielä edes valmiina.Länsimetroa varten rakennetaan 52 erilaista järjestelmää, jotka hoitavat muun muassa paloturvallisuutta, ilmastointia, kulunvalvontaa ja lämmitystä.Useille metroasemille ei vieläkään ole toimitettu esimerkiksi paloturvallisuusjärjestelmän vaatimia paineenkestäviä savunpoistoluukkuja. Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtajan Matti Kokkisen mukaan tämä johtuu liian myöhään tehdystä tilauksesta.Nämä ovat erikoisvalmisteisia luukkuja, joiden toimitusajat ovat pitkät, Kokkinen sanoo.Savunpoistoluukkujen saapuminen näyttää venyvän heinäkuun puoleenväliin. Ilman luukkuja järjestelmää ei päästä testaamaan, eikä pelastuslaitos voi järjestää asemalla pelastusharjoituksia.
> 
> 
> 
> *Länsimetron avajaisten myöhästyminen liittyy rakennustöiden viivästymiseen, ei vain turvatestien vaikeuksiin.*
> Länsimetro Oy kertoi viikko sitten perjantaina, että metroliikenteen ja -asemien pyörittämiseen vaadittavien järjestelmien koekäytöt ovat osoittautuneet odotettua vaativammiksi tehtäviksi. 
> Käytännössä viivästyminen näyttää kuitenkin johtuvan siitä, että osa metroliikenteen ja -asemien vaatimista järjestelmistä ei ole vielä edes valmiina.
> Länsimetroa varten rakennetaan 52 erilaista järjestelmää, jotka hoitavat muun muassa paloturvallisuutta, ilmastointia, kulunvalvontaa ja lämmitystä.
> Useille metroasemille ei vieläkään ole toimitettu esimerkiksi paloturvallisuusjärjestelmän vaatimia paineenkestäviä savunpoistoluukkuja. Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtajan Matti Kokkisen mukaan tämä johtuu liian myöhään tehdystä tilauksesta.
> ...

----------


## hmikko

> Rupesin hieman miettimään, että milloin Länsimetro voitaisiin avata.


Useakin on ruvennut hieman miettimään.

----------


## 339-DF

Matkalainen, mainiota! Kiitos!

Ville ja Hmikko, Länsiväylä on saanut Kokkiselta puserrettua, että voi myöhästyä "jopa vuoden". Eiköhän tuota rohkene tulkita niin, että ainakin vuoden viiveestä on kyse.

----------


## hmikko

> Ville ja Hmikko, Länsiväylä on saanut Kokkiselta puserrettua, että voi myöhästyä "jopa vuoden". Eiköhän tuota rohkene tulkita niin, että ainakin vuoden viiveestä on kyse.


Heh, yritin olla vitsikäs ja tarkoitin "useilla" lähinnä niitä, jota työnsä puolesta joutuvat nyt repimään hiuksia päästään järjestelyjen kanssa. Itse en ole noiden reittien käyttäjä, eli ei silleen haittaa myöhästyykö vuoden vai kaksi.

----------


## Karosa

> Itse en ole noiden reittien käyttäjä, eli ei silleen haittaa myöhästyykö vuoden vai kaksi.


Vuosi sitten jo arvasin, että tästä tulee sekametelisoppa, niin ostin auton.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ViviP

Mutta nyt sentään tiedetään, että hankkeen käyttöönottosuunnitelman tarkistaminen asemittain on käynnissä. Se valmistuu 30.6.2016. Rakentamisen valmistumisen ajankohta selviää suunnitelmasta. 

Myös Länsimetro Oy:n ja rakennuttajakonsultin oraganisaatioita vahvistetaan. Loput linkistä.

http://www.rautatieuutiset.uutisparkki.com/wp/?p=760

----------


## Etika

Tuo juttu laittaa kyllä Länsimetro Oy:n vielä oudompaan valoon. Jos kriittisten komponenttien tilaus on tehty niin myöhään, että on jo silloin selvä, että ne eivät ehdi ajoissa paikalle, niin ei silloin tuo myöhästyminen ole voinut tulla tässä vaiheessa yllätyksenä toimivalle johdolle. Tuo savunpoistoluukkujen tilanne on jo yksin sellainen todiste, että johto on ollut tai sen olisi pitänyt olla tietoinen myöhästymisestä tuolloin. Se, että senkin jälkeen on kerrottu julkisuuteen ja omistajille, että metro valmistuu ajoissa on joko tahallista tai törkeän tuottamuksellista harhaanjohtamista.

Ja toisaalta, se kyllä kertoo, että koko yhtiössä pitäisi lakaista johtoa isolla luudalla. Ne kommentit, että "pitää keskittyä metron avaamiseen" pätevät vain, jos voisi luottaa nykyjohdon kykyyn hoitaa asia loppuun ja siihen, että se oppi jotain nykyisestä tilanteesta. Tämä sotku - ja vieläpä sen kustannusnousukohun jälkeen - indikoi ennemmin, että Länsimetron nykyjohto on riski sen mahdollisimman tehokkaasti toimintaan saattamiselle.

----------


## Melamies

Paha aavistukseni saa vahvistusta. Länsimetrosta tulee kaikkine järjestelmineen niin monimutkainen, että se on vähän väliä pois pelistä jonkin järjestelmän tai sen osan hyytymisen vuoksi. Toivottavasti aavistukseni on väärä. Kertokaapa lisää jotka tiedätte.

----------


## j-lu

Kokkinen on kyllä cowa. Ei tiedä mistään yksityiskohdista mitään ja ihan vasta just hänelle on yllättäen selvinnyt, että Länsimetro ei aukea elokuussa. Ja että se voi myöhästyä vaikka vuoden, vaikka oikeastaan Kokkinen ei tiedä yksityiskohdista, myöhästymisen syistä tai mistään muustakaan mitään. Asioita vasta selvitellään. Hesari on onnistunut selvittelemään sen verran, että rakentaminen on ihan kesken...

Mitä tähän nyt sanoisi?`En oikeastaan edes usko lukemaani. Sen verran sakiaa, on, nyt, meno.

Jos Jari Aarnio -uutisia kuorikkeenlevityspuheluista sun muista luki taannoin_ epäuskon vallassa_, niin tässä päästään melko samoille leveleille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja toisaalta, se kyllä kertoo, että koko yhtiössä pitäisi lakaista johtoa isolla luudalla. Ne kommentit, että "pitää keskittyä metron avaamiseen" pätevät vain, jos voisi luottaa nykyjohdon kykyyn hoitaa asia loppuun ja siihen, että se oppi jotain nykyisestä tilanteesta. Tämä sotku - ja vieläpä sen kustannusnousukohun jälkeen - indikoi ennemmin, että Länsimetron nykyjohto on riski sen mahdollisimman tehokkaasti toimintaan saattamiselle.





> Kokkinen on kyllä cowa. Ei tiedä mistään yksityiskohdista mitään ja ihan vasta just hänelle on yllättäen selvinnyt, että Länsimetro ei aukea elokuussa. Ja että se voi myöhästyä vaikka vuoden, vaikka oikeastaan Kokkinen ei tiedä yksityiskohdista, myöhästymisen syistä tai mistään muustakaan mitään. Asioita vasta selvitellään. Hesari on onnistunut selvittelemään sen verran, että rakentaminen on ihan kesken...


Mä aluksi mietin, että jos porukkaa aletaan pistää tässä vaiheessa pihalle, niin siinähän myöhästyy projekti sitten vielä enemmän. Mutta kun mietin vähän pidemmälle, niin alkaa tuntua siltä, että Kokkisen heittäminen pellolle ei nyt ihan valtavan suuri katastrofi olisi kuitenkaan. Alan olla luudan kannalla. Vahvasti. Ja tiedättekö  mä ihan oikeasti uskon, ettei Kokkinen tiedä eikä ymmärrä yhtään mistään mitään. Jos se vaan valehtelisi, niin kai se nyt sentään sen osaisi tehdä edes vähän paremmin? Kyllä sen niin täytyy olla, että mies puhuu totta ja on pihalla kuin lumiukko.

----------


## MJG

> Minua on ihmetyttänyt että miksi yksi metro tarvitsee joka asemalle enemmän taloteknisiä tietojärjestelmiä kuin mitä tarvittiin ihmisen saamiseksi aikanaan kuuhun?


Minulle on jäänyt sellainen käsitys, että kuuhun ei olisi lähetetty taloa eikä metroasemaa, vaan avaruusalus.

Minä kyllä arvostan esimerkiksi toimivaa palonsammutus- ja savunpoistojärjestelmää lasketuessani muutaman sadan muun kanssa maan alle.

----------


## petteri

Mitä ilmeisimmin valvonta- ja raportointijärjestelmä on tässä projektissa pettänyt pahasti. Sen seurauksena tieto ei ole kulkenut.

Sinänsä se, että hanke myöhästyy ei ole mitenkään anteeksiantamatonta, mutta se, että tieto ilmeisesti aika pitkästä viivytyksestä tulee kaksi kuukautta ennen h-hetkeä on todella äärimmäisen huonoa toimintaa. Lisäksi huolestuttavaa, että kenelläkään ei taida olla projektista kokonaiskuvaa, vaan sitä pitää nyt kerätä ennen kuin voidaan tehdä päätöksiä.

Kyllähän tämän seurauksena varmaan henkilöitä vaihtuu jonkin ajan päästä, ykkösenä tulilinjalla lienevät Länsimetrohankkeen projektijohtaja Kari Auranen ja Länsimetro Oy:n  toimitusjohtaja Matti Kokkinen, joiden vastuulla valvonta- ja raportointijärjestelmän käsittääkseni tässä hankkeessa pitäisi olla. 

Mutta juuri nyt Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtajan ja hankkeen projektijohtajan  vaihtaminen voisi sotkea tilanteen vielä pahemmin, jos projektista tulee päätöksentekokyvytön eli johtopäätösten aika voi olla vasta kun projekti on valmis.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä aluksi mietin, että jos porukkaa aletaan pistää tässä vaiheessa pihalle, niin siinähän myöhästyy projekti sitten vielä enemmän.


Ei välttämättä. Metroa ei rakenna projektin johto, vaan urakoitsijat. Kun hankkeen johtaminen näyttää olevan vakavasti sekaisin, eikä toimiva johto tiedä mikä on tilanne, on vain hyväksi viheltää peli poikki. Tämän hetken ongelma ei ole pitää kiirettä ja arvata ja luvata uusia päivämääriä, vaan selvittää rauhassa ja perusteellisesti, missä mennään, jotta on tieto, jonka perusteella voidaan alkaa suunnitella hankkeen loppuun saattamista.

Kun ajatellaan henkilövaihdoksia, asiaa pitää katsoa kokonaisuutena siten, onko hyötyjen ja haittojen summa positiivisempi uusilla vai vanhoilla henkilöillä. Uusilla henkilöillä menee aikaa päästä kiinni työhön, mutta heidäthän värvätään siksi, että kykenevät sitten työhönsä paremmin kuin entiset. Ja nyt näyttää siltä, että vanha henkilöstökään ei ole tehtävistään perillä, joten siltäkin menee aikaa ottaa asioista selvä. Joten jos uudet henkilöt ovat vanhoja pätevämpiä, ei menetetä mitään.

Mutta ei uusistakaan henkilöistä ole avuksi, jos hankkeen omistajat, viime kädessä Espoon ja Helsingin kaupungit, eivät ymmärrä, mikä on heidän parhaansa. Sitä ei ole katteettomien lupausten vaatiminen, silmien ja korvien sulkeminen ikäviltä uutisilta ja jatkuva katsominen läpi sormien. Meillä ovat muutamat muutkin isot asiat kaatuneet siihen, että ylimmälle johdolle tai omistajille ei uskalleta kertoa totuutta, jota ei haluta kuulla. Jokseenkin kaikki Espoon metron ongelmat ovat olleet tiedossa ennalta, mutta niitä, jotka valtuustoissa tai kaupunginhallituksissa ovat uskaltaneet metroa epäillä, on pidetty esimerkiksi kiusantekijöinä.

Käytännössä tarkoitan esimerkiksi sitä, että poliitikot ja virkamiehet eivät myöskään vaadi, että metro pitää saada käyttöön mahdollisimman pian. Ei mahdollisimman pian, vaan mahdollisimman hyvin ja varmasti. Se tarkoittaa, että ensin viedään rakentaminen loppuun, sitten hoidetaan luovutukset ja vastaanottotarkastukset kaikessa rauhassa ja kun kaikki näyttää olevan kunnossa, aloitetaan koekäyttö. Eli liikennöinti niin, että ihmisetkin pääsevät mukaan jos haluavat, koska metronhan pitää toimia ihmisten, ei vain urakoitsijoiden työntekijöiden kanssa. Mutta bussiliikenne ei lopu koekäyttöön, vaan jatkuu niin kauan kunnes on selvitetty kaikki lastentaudit ja aivan välttämättä vastaantulevat häiriöt ja virheet. Koekäytön idea on siinä, että sen aikana saa tulla vaikka totaalinen liikenteen keskeytys. Se ei haittaa espoolaisten elämää, koska luotettavaa matkustamista tarvitsevat voivat tehdä matkansa busseilla.




> osaako kukaan sanoa olisiko ollut helpompaa näiden kanssa jos länsimetro olisi rakennettu osan matkastaan maan päällä ja esim Koivusaaren ja Niittykummun asemat olisivat olleet maanpäällisiä ja Keilaniemi, Otaniemi, Tapiola, Urheilupuisto ja Matinkylä vain cut-and cover asemia?


Aivan varmasti. Ihan jo periaatteessa, mitä yksinkertaisempi järjestelmä, sen vähemmän siinä voi esiintyä ongelmia ja vikoja. Otetaan nyt vaikka esimerkiksi nämä kuuluisiksi tulleet erikoisvalmisteiset savunpoistoluukut. Avonaisella pinta-asemalla ja -radalla ei tarvita savunpoistoa, eikä sellaisen luukkuja, ei luukkujen eikä savunpoiston valvontaa, ei palo-osastointia, ei sammutusjärjestelmiä, ei evakuointitunneleita ja käytäviä jne.

Pinnalle tehty metrorata ei paljoa poikkea rautatiestä tai raitiotiestä. Sivukiskovirroitus on suurin riesa. Ja toisinpäin, nähtiinhän Kehäradasta juuri, mitä merkitsee tunnelirakentaminen. Sitä voi verrata vaikka Lahden oikorataan. Jotkut meillä vain rakastavat tunnelin louhintaa...

Antero

----------


## petteri

Jos katsotaan henkilövaihdoksia sekä johtamis-, valvonta- ja raportointijärjestelmää, mitä niille kannattaa juuri nyt tehdä riippuu minusta paljon siitä, kuinka paljon projekti on myöhässä. Jos projekti näyttää realistisesti valmistuvan loppuvuoden aikana, eli ainakin rajoitettuun käyttöön matkustajilla päästäisiin 2-4 kuukaudessa elokuun deadlinen jälkeen, isoja muutoksia projektitoimintaan ei kannata tehdä nyt, vaan tehdä projekti valmiiksi ja kehittää käytäntöjä sen jälkeen. Toisaalta jos projekti on vaikka yli vuoden myöhässä ja kokonaisuuden johtaminen ihan sekaisin, kannattaa ottaa selkeä aikalisä ja parantaa käytäntöjä sekä miehitystä nyt heti.

Joka tapauksessa Kivenlahden projektissa pitää olla paremmat käytännöt.

----------


## hmikko

> Joka tapauksessa Kivenlahden projektissa pitää olla paremmat käytännöt.


Onkos se muuten erillinen tapauksensa nytkään, vai sama porukka huseeraamassa? Rakentaminenhan on käynnissä.

----------


## petteri

> Onkos se muuten erillinen tapauksensa nytkään, vai sama porukka huseeraamassa? Rakentaminenhan on käynnissä.


Käsittääkseni sama porukka on hommissa, mutta projekti on vielä aika alkuvaiheessa.

----------


## Kani

Normaaleissa olosuhteissa joku olisi jo eronnut tai erotettu. Eikä kukaan ole korvaamaton, varsinkaan jos ei ole onnistunut tehtävässään. Raskauttavaa on, että yleisöä ja liikenteen tilaajaa on viime metreille asti harhautettu ja annettu liikennesuunnittelun olla siinä uskossa, että 15.8.2016 toteutuu, ja annettu markkinointikampanjoiden alkaa, vaikka näyttää olleen jo pitkään tiedossa, ettei 15.8.2016 olla lähellekään valmiina.

Mutta nyt ei olekaan kyse normaaleista olosuhteista, vaan erityisolosuhteista.

Ja turvallisuuden taakse on turha piiloutua. Ei Länsimetro myöhästy siksi, että pitää tehdä turvallisuustestejä, vaan siksi, että projekti kokonaisuudessaan on niin paljon myöhässä, että testauksiin päästään myöhässä.

----------


## petteri

> Normaaleissa olosuhteissa joku olisi jo eronnut tai erotettu.


Kauppalehden mukaan Swecossa Länsimetrohankkeesta vastaa nyt toimitusjohtaja Maija Jokela. Länsimetrohankkeen projektijohtaja Kari Aurasen vastuita on siis ainakin selvästi pienennetty.

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/la...pussa/HU4T8xhQ

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Lainaus Pete Seppälän HSL:n facebook-sivujen palautteesta,

''On se hienoa, kuinka turvallista metroliikennettä jo on ja meille rakennetaan.
- Nykyisen metroradan turvallisuus onnettomuustilanteissa on enemmän kuin kyseenalaista, esim. savunpoisto ja hätäpoistumistie samassa tilassa.
- Länsimetro säästi 10 miljoonaa, että hätäpoistumisteistä tuli vain 120cm leveitä Pelastusviranomaisen suositteleman 160cm sijaan.
"Mutta mitä se tarkoittaa käytännössä, että pelastustien leveydestä otettiin 40 sentin pala pois, Marko Järvinen?
 Kuvittele tilanne jossa savusukeltajat joutuvat kantamaan jonkun paareilla junasta ulos, ja se kohta kun ovesta pitää kääntyä evakuointilaiturille.
Kuin kantaisi sohvaa asunnon ovesta sisään, siis. Paitsi että alhaalla tunnelissa kyse on elämästä ja kuolemasta."
- Yhdyskäytäviä oli tarkoitus laittaa 100m välein, mutta niistäkin säästettiin. Eli pelastautuminen yhdyskäytävän kautta toiseen tunneliin kestää kauemmin, ja samasta käytävästä pelastuslaitos saa sammutusveden.''  :Wink:

----------


## aki

Onko länsimetron viivästymisellä vaikutusta syysliikenteen alkaessa nykyisten metrolinjojen MM/VS-RL liikennöintiin? Eli aloitetaanko suunniteltu 2,5 min. liikenne lyhyillä junilla vai jatketaanko nykyisellä kaavalla siihen saakka kunnes Länsimetro joskus otetaan käyttöön?

----------


## aki

> Onko länsimetron viivästymisellä vaikutusta syysliikenteen alkaessa nykyisten metrolinjojen MM/VS-RL liikennöintiin? Eli aloitetaanko suunniteltu 2,5 min. liikenne lyhyillä junilla vai jatketaanko nykyisellä kaavalla siihen saakka kunnes Länsimetro joskus otetaan käyttöön?


Tänään klo 11 alkaneessa tiedotustilaisuudessa kerrottiin että metro liikennöi 15.8 alkaen suunnitellulla 2,5 min. Vuorovälillä ja Mellunmäen junien pääteasema tulee olemaan Kamppi.

----------


## late-

>  Kuvittele tilanne jossa savusukeltajat joutuvat kantamaan jonkun paareilla junasta ulos, ja se kohta kun ovesta pitää kääntyä evakuointilaiturille.
> Kuin kantaisi sohvaa asunnon ovesta sisään, siis. Paitsi että alhaalla tunnelissa kyse on elämästä ja kuolemasta."


Mahtaakohan tämä olla kuinka todennäköinen skenaario? Tunneliturvallisuudessa kun yleensä onnettomuuksien ehkäiseminen, ajo seuraavalle asemalle ja matkustajien omatoiminen pelastautuminen ovat etusijalla. Mitenköhän paarien kanssa on ylipäänsä tarkoitus mahtua pelaamaan sisällä junassa, jossa on reilusti alle 160 sentin käytävät ja useimmissa ovien eteistiloissa tolppa keskellä?




> - Yhdyskäytäviä oli tarkoitus laittaa 100m välein, mutta niistäkin säästettiin. Eli pelastautuminen yhdyskäytävän kautta toiseen tunneliin kestää kauemmin, ja samasta käytävästä pelastuslaitos saa sammutusveden.


Onkohan missään muualla maailmassa edes kehdattu ehdottaa savusulullisia yhdyskäytäviä sadan metrin välein raideliikennetunneliin? Esimerkiksi Tukholman rakenteilla olevassa Citybananissa poikittaisyhteyksiä on noin 300 metrin välein.

 Raide-Jokerin muutaman sadan metrin tunneliin on tosin alustavasti suunniteltu poikittaisyhteydet sadan metrin välein. Bergenissä vastaavan pituisissa ja vähän pidemmissäkin tunneleissa ei ole lainkaan osastoitua poistumistietä.

----------


## samulih

^Taitaa olla sitä nykypäivää, maalaillaan kaikenlaista mitä mieleen sattuu ja ihmiset sen sitten uskoo... Totuus on varmaan tuolla jossain muualla

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mahtaakohan tämä olla kuinka todennäköinen skenaario? Tunneliturvallisuudessa kun yleensä onnettomuuksien ehkäiseminen, ajo seuraavalle asemalle ja matkustajien omatoiminen pelastautuminen ovat etusijalla. Mitenköhän paarien kanssa on ylipäänsä tarkoitus mahtua pelaamaan sisällä junassa, jossa on reilusti alle 160 sentin käytävät ja useimmissa ovien eteistiloissa tolppa keskellä?


Monessa toimistorakenuksessa käytävät ovat alle 160 cm leveitä, laivoista nyt puhumattakaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mahtaakohan tämä olla kuinka todennäköinen skenaario? Tunneliturvallisuudessa kun yleensä onnettomuuksien ehkäiseminen, ajo seuraavalle asemalle ja matkustajien omatoiminen pelastautuminen ovat etusijalla.


Ehkäpä yleisesti metrolla olisi ollut helpompaa pelastuslaitoksen kanssa, jos turvallisuuteen olisi ollut toinen asenne. Olen kuullut metron toimitusjohtajan nimittäneen evakuointilaituria tanssilattiaksi ja Espoon toimialajohtajan lausuneen, ettei pelastuslaitos ymmärrä metrosta mitään.

Kun Helsingin metroa ja sen turvallisuusperiaatteita verrataan maailman muihin metroihin, tulee mieleen kaksi olennaista eroa. Yksi on se, että 1900-luvun alussa on yleisesti sallittu ahtaat yhden putken tunnelit, koska turvallisuutta ei juurikaan ajateltu. Näihin 100 vuotta vanhoihin ratkaisuihin ei pidä perustaa mitään ratkaisuja siitä, miten metroa tehdään 100 vuotta myöhemmin. Toinen on se, että yleinen evakuoinnin periaate on junan päästä, jolloin sivuilla ei tarvita tilaa päästä sivuovista ulos. Helsingin metrossa lähdettiin siitä, ettei vaunujen päätyseiniin ovia laiteta, mutta vastineeksi tunneleihin ei tehty mitään erityistä evakuointiratkaisua. Eli turvallisuuskulttuurissa oli Helsingin metrossa puutteita jo alusta alkaen.

Pelastustoimen kannalta ajo seuraavalle asemalle ei ole riittävä ratkaisu. Sillä se on mahdollinen vain varsin lievissä onnettomuustilanteissa, koska edellytys on, että juna on toimintakuntoinen ja ratasähkö on päällä. Ei voi lähteä siitä, että liikuntakyvyttömän junan matkustajia ei voi evakuoida, oli liikuntakyvyttömyyden mahdollisuus miten pieni hyvänsä. Ja kun 1970-luvulla päätettiin, että junissa on vain sivuovet, ainoa ratkaisu on riittävä tila junan sivulla.

Pelastuslaiturin leveyden peruste ei ole paarien saaminen ulos vaunusta, vaan pelastushenkilöstön ja pakenevien matkustajien kohtaaminen pimeässä ja savussa. Asiaa auttaa, jos pelastusryhmällä on käytössään rullalavetti, jota voi työntää raiteella. Mutta kun lisäksi on päätetty, että junat ovat lyhyitä ja niitä on paljon, asemalta otetulla lavetilla ei pääse kahden junan väliin. Matkustajien ja pelastushenkilöstön kohtaamisia vältetään, jos tunneleiden välillä on yhdyskäytäviä. Helsingin metron ratkaisussa niitä tarvitaan tiheämmin kuin metroissa, joissa tullaan päädyistä ulos ja kävellään radalla. Joten tässäkään ei voi ottaa mallia mistä hyvänsä muusta tunnelista, jossa toimintamalli on toinen kuin sivuovista evakuoitavassa Helsingin metrossa.

Eli meidän metrossamme on muka säästetty rahaa ja maksimoitu riskit: ei päätyovia, enemmän kuin yksi juna tunnelissa. Mutta vaaditaan, että tunneleiden pelastusratkaisut pitää saada tehdä minimiriskin mukaan, eli ikään kuin junissa olisi päätyovet, rata on käveltävästi pinnoitettu, ja jokaiseen junaan on aina vapaa pääsy edelliseltä ja seuraavalta asemalta. Nämä nyt eivät vain sovi yhteen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Metron turvallisuusratkaisuissa ainut ongelma täydellinen suhteellisuudentajun puute. Metromatkustajalla on satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suurempi todennäköisyys kuolla kävelymatkalla metroasemalle liukastumalla tai menettää henkensä matkalla jonkin kulkuneuvon töytäisemänä kuin kuolla palo-onnettomuudessa metrotunnelissa.

Myös pelastusratkaisujen kyky vähentää uhreja räjähdysmäisissa terrori-iskujen aiheuttamissa tulipaloissa tai kaasuiskuissa, jotka metron selvästi suurin riski on varsin huono.

----------


## sub

Kaikkeahan tietysti voidaan suhteuttaa, esim. lentoturvallisuusvaatimuksia. Suhteellisen typerältä kuitenkin vaikuttavat nämä muutamien miljoonien säästöt turvallisuudesta. Toisaalta koko projekti on ihan jo lähtökohdiltaan mennyt täysin metsään, niin ei tämäkään nyt mikään suuri yllätys ollut.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Metron turvallisuusratkaisuissa ainut ongelma täydellinen suhteellisuudentajun puute. Metromatkustajalla on satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suurempi todennäköisyys kuolla kävelymatkalla metroasemalle liukastumalla tai menettää henkensä matkalla jonkin kulkuneuvon töytäisemänä kuin kuolla palo-onnettomuudessa metrotunnelissa.


Täytyy tähän väliin sanoa, että olen tässä asiassa osittain samaa mieltä kanssasi, mutta erinäisistä aiemmista keskusteluistamme johtuen sitten taas toisissa asioissa eri mieltä kanssasi.

Ts. Suhteellisuuden taju on yleisesti erinomainen mittari, mutta toisaalta pitäisi ymmärtää se, että tunnelissa niin sanotusti avuttomassa tilassa kuoleminen lienee monelle ikävämpi asia, kuin esim. siinä tapauksessa, että sama henkilö kuulokkeet päässä kävelisi auton alle.

----------


## hmikko

> Ts. Suhteellisuuden taju on yleisesti erinomainen mittari, mutta toisaalta pitäisi ymmärtää se, että tunnelissa niin sanotusti avuttomassa tilassa kuoleminen lienee monelle ikävämpi asia, kuin esim. siinä tapauksessa, että sama henkilö kuulokkeet päässä kävelisi auton alle.


Foorumilla on aiemminkin keskusteltu onnettomuuden todennäköisyydestä ja mahdollisen vahingon määrästä. Metrossa todennäköisyys on pieni, mutta mahdollinen vahinko suuri (M300-yksikön nimellinen kapasiteetti yli 600 matkustajaa), kuulokkeet päässä hajamielisenä toikkaroivan jalankulkijan tapauksessa päin vastoin.

----------


## aki

> Metron turvallisuusratkaisuissa ainut ongelma täydellinen suhteellisuudentajun puute. Metromatkustajalla on satoja tai tuhansia kertoja suurempi todennäköisyys kuolla kävelymatkalla metroasemalle liukastumalla tai menettää henkensä matkalla jonkin kulkuneuvon töytäisemänä kuin kuolla palo-onnettomuudessa metrotunnelissa.
> 
> Myös pelastusratkaisujen kyky vähentää uhreja räjähdysmäisissa terrori-iskujen aiheuttamissa tulipaloissa tai kaasuiskuissa, jotka metron selvästi suurin riski on varsin huono.


Olen tästä aika samaa mieltä. Tulipalon mahdollisuus metrovaunussa on melko pieni koska itse vaunuissa ei ole juurikaan palavaa materiaalia. Sähköjärjestelmistä aiheutuva palo ja siitä seuraava runsas savunmuodostus on sekin melko pieni riski. Sähköpalon saa useimmiten hallintaan tehokkaalla alkusammutuksella, Kai metrovaunujen ohjaamoista sentään sammuttimet löytyvät? Itse ainakin arvostan kuljettajallista metroa, tuntuu huomattavasti turvallisemmalta matkustaa kun tietää että mukana on ammattilainen joka osaa toimia myös häiriön tai onnettomuuden sattuessa.
Suurin riski tunnelissa kulkevalle metrolle on terrori-iskun aiheuttama räjähdys, jos tällainen uhkakuva joskus oikeasti toteutuisi, niin tuskinpa niistä vaunuista tai pelastuslaitureista olisi enää mitään jäljellä. 
Rakennetaan siis raskaita ja kalliita turvajärjestelmiä häviävän pieniä riskejä varten vaikka siihen todelliseen uhkaan varautuminen on melko lailla mahdotonta.

----------


## Markku K

Palavan nesteen, vaikkapa bensan, levittäinen vaunuun ja sytyttäminen on minusta kaikkein todennäköisin uhka. Sen voi yksi henkilö toteuttaa ilman mitään ohjausta (ääri)järjestöiltä. Riittää kun henkilöllä on mieli vinksallaan ja ääni päässä käskee näin tekemään. Tässäkin tilanteessa kuljettaja pyrkii ajamaan junan seuraavalle asemalle. Jos se ei onnistu, niin sitten evakuoidutaan tunneliin. Itäisessä Helsingissä ollaan onnekkaasti taivasalla pääsääntöisesti.

_Metrossa kirveellä lyönyt oli syyntakeeton
Kotimaa | STT | 1.3.2005

Metrossa sivullista kirveellä lyönyt oli mielentilatutkimuksen mukaan vailla ymmärrystä eli syyntakeeton. Helsingin käräjäoikeus passitti hänet tänään pidetyssä käsittelyssä pakkohoitoon.
Käräjäoikeus katsoi O. Kalliokosken, 37, syyllistyneen tappoon. Oikeuden mukaan häntä ei voi tuomita teosta rangaistukseen, koska hän ei mielenterveysongelmiensa vuoksi pystynyt kontrolloimaan käyttäytymistään.
Kalliokoski löi itselleen täysin vierasta 23-vuotiasta metromatkustajaa takaapäin kirveellä päähän viime vuoden huhtikuussa. Uhri kuoli vammoihin sairaalassa. Kalliokoski kertoi kuulleensa päässään ääniä, jotka kehottivat erilaisiin tekoihin._

----------


## hmikko

> Suurin riski tunnelissa kulkevalle metrolle on terrori-iskun aiheuttama räjähdys, jos tällainen uhkakuva joskus oikeasti toteutuisi, niin tuskinpa niistä vaunuista tai pelastuslaitureista olisi enää mitään jäljellä.


Tähänastisissa iskuissa maailmalla pommit ovat olleet pieniä ja yksinkertaisia, ja junista ja laitureista jäi kyllä paljonkin jäljelle. Suljetussa tilassa tietysti henkilövahinkoja saa syntymään paljon pienelläkin pommilla.

----------


## late-

> Helsingin metrossa lähdettiin siitä, ettei vaunujen päätyseiniin ovia laiteta, mutta vastineeksi tunneleihin ei tehty mitään erityistä evakuointiratkaisua. Eli turvallisuuskulttuurissa oli Helsingin metrossa puutteita jo alusta alkaen.


Väittäisin, että Helsingin metrojunista pääsee radan tasolle osapuilleen yhtä hyvin kuin aikalaistensa päätyovista. Aivan uusissa junissa maailmalla aukeaa päästä portaita, mutta Helsingin metron ikäisissä ei. Radan tasolle pääsee myös huomattavasti nopeammin kuin pitkän junan päädystä. Helsingin metron tunnelit ovat myös varsin tilavia, joten niissä mahtuu kävelemään. Tämä siis koskee alkuperäisiä tunneleita, joita pitää verrata aikalaisiinsa.




> Pelastuslaiturin leveyden peruste ei ole paarien saaminen ulos vaunusta, vaan pelastushenkilöstön ja pakenevien matkustajien kohtaaminen pimeässä ja savussa.


Yllä olevassa sitaatissa pelastuslaitoksen edustaja ilmoittaa ongelmaksi paareilla vaunusta kääntymisen. Olen taipuvainen uskomään tässä viranomaista.




> Matkustajien ja pelastushenkilöstön kohtaamisia vältetään, jos tunneleiden välillä on yhdyskäytäviä. Helsingin metron ratkaisussa niitä tarvitaan tiheämmin kuin metroissa, joissa tullaan päädyistä ulos ja kävellään radalla. Joten tässäkään ei voi ottaa mallia mistä hyvänsä muusta tunnelista, jossa toimintamalli on toinen kuin sivuovista evakuoitavassa Helsingin metrossa.


Vertailukohdaksi mainitsemassani Tukholman Citybananissa ei ole mahdollisuutta poistua junasta päädyistä. Siellä on lisäksi molempien suuntien raiteet samassa tunnelissa ja poistumisovet erilliseen tunneliin. Poistujien pitää siis tietyissä tapauksissa ylittää toinen raide.

Väittäisin, ettei kummallakaan meillä ole kompetenssia ilmoittaa Helsingin metrolle oikeita ratkaisuja. Väitän silti kokemukseni perusteella, että pelastuslaitosten vaatimukset saattavat olla kansainvälisessä vertailussa melko kovia. Esimerkkinä mainittakoon, että Raide-Jokeristakin antamissaan lausunnoissa pelastuslaitos on ilmoittanut edellyttävänsä pelastusajoneuvoilla ajettavissa olevaa rataa kaikkialle. Mikäli pelastuslaitos on vaatimuksissaan erehtymätön, nurmirataa ei Helsinkiin voida saada.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yllä olevassa sitaatissa pelastuslaitoksen edustaja ilmoittaa ongelmaksi paareilla vaunusta kääntymisen. Olen taipuvainen uskomään tässä viranomaista.


Olen itsekin kuullut tai lukenut tämän paariasian jo vuosia sitten. Samassa yhteydessä kuin ongelman ihmisvirtojen kohtaamisesta pelastuslaiturilla. En valitettavasti muista, missä kaikissa yhteyksissä nämä asiat ovat olleet esillä. Luultavasti pelastusjärjestelyistä annetuissa lausunnoissa ja niiden kommenteissa. Mutta mahdollisesti myös henkilökohtaisissa keskusteluissa pelastusalan henkilöiden kanssa.

Olematta pelastusalan ammattilainen osaan kuitenkin järkeillä ja ymmärrän pelastusalan ihmisten ajattelua. Yksi pelastustoimen lähtökohta on se, mitä tapahtuu ja mitä voidaan tehdä ensimmäisten minuuttien aikana. Ja sen perusteella paarien nostelu junasta ulos on selkeästi toissijaista verrattuna siihen, että ihmiset pääsevät pakenemaan junasta. Myös pelastushenkilöstön kannalta ensisijaista on päästä junan luokse, sillä sen on voitava tapahtua ensin, ennen kuin kukaan voi käyttää junassa paareja. Minäkin olen taipuvainen uskomaan näissä asioissa pelastusviranomaisia.

En ole myöskään kovin vakuuttunut siitä, että junan päädystä poistuminen olisi huono tai huonompi ratkaisu kuin sivuovista poistuminen. Tunnelissa on joka tapauksessa päästävä pakenemaan junan ja tunnelin pituussuuntaan. On helppo kuvitella, että junan sisälle syntyy käytävälle ruuhkaa ja saattaa syntyä paniikkia ongelmineen. Mutta aivan samalla tavalla käy junan ja tunnelin seinän välisellä pelastuslaiturin käytävällä. Junan sisäkäytävällä on sentään se etu, että ovialueilla ja istuinten välissä on väistötilaa, junan ja tunnelin seinän välissä ei ole. Lisäksi maailman oikeissa metroissa on tavallisimmin pitkittäiset penkit, joten tosiasiassa pakenemiseen junan sisällä on enemmän tilaa kuin junan sivulla olevalla pelastuslaiturilla.




> Vertailukohdaksi mainitsemassani Tukholman Citybananissa ei ole mahdollisuutta poistua junasta päädyistä. Siellä on lisäksi molempien suuntien raiteet samassa tunnelissa ja poistumisovet erilliseen tunneliin. Poistujien pitää siis tietyissä tapauksissa ylittää toinen raide.


Eli Citybanan etu on, että ovista junan sivulle poistuneilla on erittäin paljon tilaa verrattuna yhden raiteen tunnelin ratkaisuun. Olisikohan Citybanan turvallisuusratkaisujen suunnittelulle vaikutusta sillä, että sitä ei pidetä metrotunnelina vaan junatunnelina? Eli laskennallisesti tunnelissa on vähemmän junia, ja niissä on vähemmän ihmisiä pituusmetriä kohden kuin metrojunissa.




> Väittäisin, ettei kummallakaan meillä ole kompetenssia ilmoittaa Helsingin metrolle oikeita ratkaisuja. Väitän silti kokemukseni perusteella, että pelastuslaitosten vaatimukset saattavat olla kansainvälisessä vertailussa melko kovia. Esimerkkinä mainittakoon, että Raide-Jokeristakin antamissaan lausunnoissa pelastuslaitos on ilmoittanut edellyttävänsä pelastusajoneuvoilla ajettavissa olevaa rataa kaikkialle. Mikäli pelastuslaitos on vaatimuksissaan erehtymätön, nurmirataa ei Helsinkiin voida saada.


Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, mukaan lukien kompetenssi.  :Wink:  Palaankin tässä edellisen viestini alkukommenttiin. Jos Espoon metroa halunnut organisaatio olisi suhtautunut tunneliturvallisuuteen asiallisesti, se varmasti heijastuisi pelastuslaitoksen suhtautumisessa metroon ja organisaatioihin metron taustalla. Ja silloin olisi helpompaa Jokerinkin kanssa. Tämän ajatukseni taustalla on myös kokemukseni työssäni Tampereella. Emme onneksi tee siellä tunnelirataa, mutta suunnittelemme monia asioita, joista on aihetta kysyä pelastustoimelta jo suunnittelun alussa. Ei vasta sitten, kun valtuusto on myöntänyt rahat valmiisiin suunnitelmiin. En ole kohdannut vaikeuksia, pikemminkin päin vastoin. Ja koskee myös nurmirataa.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Ei vasta sitten, kun valtuusto on myöntänyt rahat valmiisiin suunnitelmiin. En ole kohdannut vaikeuksia, pikemminkin päin vastoin. Ja koskee myös nurmirataa.
> 
> Antero


Entäs pölkkyrataa, vai pitääkö olla paloauton mentävä asfaltti jossain Hallilan korvessa?

----------


## hmikko

> Olisikohan Citybanan turvallisuusratkaisujen suunnittelulle vaikutusta sillä, että sitä ei pidetä metrotunnelina vaan junatunnelina?


Citybanan on osin sovitettu todella ahtaisiin väleihin muiden maanalaisten rakennelmien joukkoon, ja osuudella on myös upotettu elementtitunneli Söderströmin ali. Näissä ei välttämättä kahden tunnelin ratkaisu ollut käytännössä mahdollinen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Entäs pölkkyrataa, vai pitääkö olla paloauton mentävä asfaltti jossain Hallilan korvessa?


Tampereella pelastuslaitoksella on aivan terve suhtautuminen raitiorataan. Sinne tulee junaradan tapaista pölkkyrataa pitkiä matkoja.

En tiedä, miksi Helsingissä kulkuneuvon väri ratkaisee sen, pitääkö pelastuslaitoksen päästä ajelemaan radalle. Ehkä kohta vaativat metroonkin asvaltoitua urakiskorataa.




> Yllä olevassa sitaatissa pelastuslaitoksen edustaja ilmoittaa ongelmaksi paareilla vaunusta kääntymisen. Olen taipuvainen uskomään tässä viranomaista.


Mäkin muistan selkeästi tuon kohtaamisasian, josta Antero puhui. Olisikohan kuitenkin niin, että pelastuslaitos on esittänyt useamman kuin vain yhden perusteen evakuointilaiturien leveydelle?




> Väittäisin, ettei kummallakaan meillä ole kompetenssia ilmoittaa Helsingin metrolle oikeita ratkaisuja. Väitän silti kokemukseni perusteella, että pelastuslaitosten vaatimukset saattavat olla kansainvälisessä vertailussa melko kovia. Esimerkkinä mainittakoon, että Raide-Jokeristakin antamissaan lausunnoissa pelastuslaitos on ilmoittanut edellyttävänsä pelastusajoneuvoilla ajettavissa olevaa rataa kaikkialle. Mikäli pelastuslaitos on vaatimuksissaan erehtymätön, nurmirataa ei Helsinkiin voida saada.


Rohkenisiko väittää, ettei suomalaisella pelastuslaitoksellakaan oikein ole kompetenssia ilmoittaa oikeita ratkaisuja sen paremmin metrolle kuin raitioteillekään, kun ei kokemusta sellaisista käytännössä ole? Tai voisiko olla niin, että kun metrossa viitattiin pelastuslaitokselle kintaalla, niin nyt se yrittää kaikin keinoin tuoda esiin aivan ylimitoitettuja ja vaikeasti perusteltavissa olevia ratkaisuja tuleviin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin? Olkaahan nyt kuitenkin lujina  Kruunusillat pelastuslaitos ilmeisesti jo pilasi. Ei nyt anneta sen sentään koston vuoksi pilata Jokeriakin.

Ymmärrän, että kunnallisdemokratiassa on pyydettävä lausunnot kaikilta mahdollisilta toimijoilta. Varmaan kirjastolautakunnaltakin. Mutta tällaisissa erikoisissa turvallisuusasioissa tuntuisi kuitenkin paremmalta hakea ratkaisumalleja ja toteutuksia kokeneilta ulkomaisilta toimijoilta. Miten on järjestetty evakuoinnit ja pelastustiet 2000-luvun metrolaajennuksissa EU:n alueella?

----------


## late-

> En ole myöskään kovin vakuuttunut siitä, että junan päädystä poistuminen olisi huono tai huonompi ratkaisu kuin sivuovista poistuminen.


Ei se välttämättä olekaan. Metrin korkeudella olevaan kulkukäytävään liittyy minusta lisäksi merkittävä putoamisriski oli leveys sitten 120 tai 160 cm.

Käytävillä vastaan tulemista pidän epätodennäköisenä suuremmalle joukolle. Evakuointijärjestelyssä on kai tähdätty muutaman minuutin omatoimiseen pelastautumiseen. Pelastuslaitos ei ehdi siinä ajassa paikalle ja toimintaan. Metroissa ja muissa tunneleissa ei ylipäänsä pelasteta salamana ketään. Tunneliin kun ei voi suin päin syöksyä selvittämättä tilannetta. Matkustajat joko poistuvat itse tai sitten odottavat jonkin aikaa. 

Kunnollinen riskien hallinta sisältää eri asioiden todennäköisyyksien arvioimista, jotta resurssit voidaan kohdistaa tehokkaimpiin ratkaisuihin. On epäselvää, miten tama on Länsimetrossa hoidettu.




> Eli Citybanan etu on, että ovista junan sivulle poistuneilla on erittäin paljon tilaa verrattuna yhden raiteen tunnelin ratkaisuun.


Sillä rajoituksella, että matkustajat saa yleisen käytännön mukaan päästää toiselle linjaraiteelle vain valvotusti. Siellä kun voi tulla toinen juna päälle.




> Olisikohan Citybanan turvallisuusratkaisujen suunnittelulle vaikutusta sillä, että sitä ei pidetä metrotunnelina vaan junatunnelina? Eli laskennallisesti tunnelissa on vähemmän junia, ja niissä on vähemmän ihmisiä pituusmetriä kohden kuin metrojunissa.


Citybananilla taitaa olla suurempi kuljetuskapasiteetti kuin Länsimetrolla. Vuoroväli on toki hiukan harvempi, mutta junat suuria. Keskusta-asemalla taitaa olla neljä raidettakin (kaksi kumpaankin suuntaan) helpottamassa tiheää liikennöintiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Mikäs muuten mahtaa olla tuo sivulaiturin leveys Kivenlahden osuudella? Mentiinkö siellä pelastuslaitoksen toiveen mukaan, vai edelleenkö säästetään?

Entä mikä on tilanne Kehäradalla? Siellä ei 2,5 min vuoroväli tietenkään ole mahdollinen, mutta junat voivat olla huomattavasti metrojunia pidempiä, joten väkimäärältään varmaankin varaudutaan saman suuruusluokan evakuointiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikäs muuten mahtaa olla tuo sivulaiturin leveys Kivenlahden osuudella? Mentiinkö siellä pelastuslaitoksen toiveen mukaan, vai edelleenkö säästetään?
> 
> Entä mikä on tilanne Kehäradalla? Siellä ei 2,5 min vuoroväli tietenkään ole mahdollinen, mutta junat voivat olla huomattavasti metrojunia pidempiä, joten väkimäärältään varmaankin varaudutaan saman suuruusluokan evakuointiin.


Sikäli kun muistan niin kehäradalla on jonkinlainen matala laituri raiteen sivussa, korkeaa ei tarvita koska siellä ajetaan vain matalalattiajunia.

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Sikäli kun muistan niin kehäradalla on jonkinlainen matala laituri raiteen sivussa, korkeaa ei tarvita koska siellä ajetaan vain matalalattiajunia.


Lattian korkeudella ei ole merkitystä, sillä korkealattiaisen junan portaiden alin porras on matalalattiajunan lattian korkeudella. Vanhasta kalustosta on itse asiassa helpompi laskeutua alas ilman laituria, keskellä ja ovissa olevat kaiteet auttavat tässä. Sinänsä on kyllä totta, että Kehäradalla ajetaan vain matalilla.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Lattian korkeudella ei ole merkitystä, sillä korkealattiaisen junan portaiden alin porras on matalalattiajunan lattian korkeudella. Vanhasta kalustosta on itse asiassa helpompi laskeutua alas ilman laituria, keskellä ja ovissa olevat kaiteet auttavat tässä. Sinänsä on kyllä totta, että Kehäradalla ajetaan vain matalilla.


Juuri näin. Ja viime vuonna tuo tuli todettua Kehäradan pelastusharjoituksessa, pudotus Sm5:n ovelta alas sepelille on yllättävän korkea, eikä siinä auta ritilämäinen askelma oven ulkopuolella. Kyllähän siitä ketterä aikuinen/nuori helposti tiputtautuu, mutta liikuntarajoitteisen alasauttaminen vaatii jo resursseja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärrän, että kunnallisdemokratiassa on pyydettävä lausunnot kaikilta mahdollisilta toimijoilta. Varmaan kirjastolautakunnaltakin. Mutta tällaisissa erikoisissa turvallisuusasioissa tuntuisi kuitenkin paremmalta hakea ratkaisumalleja ja toteutuksia kokeneilta ulkomaisilta toimijoilta.


Sanoisin niin, että tämä kunnallisdemokratian malli ei sovellu ollenkaan hankesuunnitteluun. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että tehdään ensin ja kysytään lausunto sitten. Oikea tapa kun on selvittää asia ensin ja ryhtyä suunnittelemaan vasta sitten. Tietenkin kunnallisessa hankkeessa pyöritetään myös demokratian muodollinen protokolla. Mutta se on maallikkopäättäjiä varten. Suunnittelijoiden täytyy olla yhteydessä eri alojen ammattilaisten kanssa koko ajan. Ja sillä tavoin selvitään myös asioissa, jotka eivät ole ennalta tuttuja. On aikaa selvittää asioita, ja kerralla selvitettävä asian määrä on järkevä. Ja on aikaa keskustella ulkomaistenkin osaajien kanssa.




> Miten on järjestetty evakuoinnit ja pelastustiet 2000-luvun metrolaajennuksissa EU:n alueella?


Tähän tekisi mieleni vastata, että soitapa Länsimetron toimarille. Pitäähän sen tietää, kun kerran on metroa EU:ssa rakentamassa. Mutta ehkä en vastaa niin.  :Wink: 




> Entä mikä on tilanne Kehäradalla?


Kuten on tiedossa, Kehäradalla liikenne on jo aikansa pyörinyt. Eli se on vähän Espoon metroa edellä. Mutta olennaisia eroja on aika lailla.

Ensinnä Kehäradalla ei koskaan kuviteltu ajettavan ilman kuljettajaa. Eli yksi pelastustoimen lähtökohta on ihan erilainen. Kehärata on suunniteltu toiselle nopeustasolle kuin metro, jolloin tunnelista tehdään laajempi ilmanvastussyistä. Tunneli on suurempi myös 25 kV:n ilmajohtosähköistyksen vuoksi. Suuri nopeustaso johtaa myös pakosta pidempään vuoroväliin kuin metrossa. Junat ovat pidempiä. Kehäradalla ei säästelty tekemällä asemia lyhyemmiksi kuin muilla lähiliikenteen toiminta-alueella. Asemavälitkin ovat pidempiä. Eli siellä on ominaisuuksia, joista toiset lieventävät ja toiset tiukentavat olosuhteita metroon verrattuna.

Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että Kehärata suunniteltiin ja tehtiin aika lailla rautatierakentamisen periaatteilla. Sen sijaan Pisaraa suunniteltiin enemmänkin metron tapaan, ja jonkinlaista keskustelua ainakin yritettiin käydä Espoon metron suunnittelijoiden kanssa raideliikennetunneleiden ratkaisuperiaatteista. Sillä Pisarahan on enemmän metrotunneli kuin rautatietunneli sekä ratageometrian että operoinnin näkökulmista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että Kehärata suunniteltiin ja tehtiin aika lailla rautatierakentamisen periaatteilla. Sen sijaan Pisaraa suunniteltiin enemmänkin metron tapaan, ja jonkinlaista keskustelua ainakin yritettiin käydä Espoon metron suunnittelijoiden kanssa raideliikennetunneleiden ratkaisuperiaatteista. Sillä Pisarahan on enemmän metrotunneli kuin rautatietunneli sekä ratageometrian että operoinnin näkökulmista.


Tietääkö kukaan minkä takia Pisaran piirustuksissa on kolmas, huolto-tunneli joka kulkee kahden junatunnelin rinnalla koko matkan? Välillä se toki vaihtaa puolta mutta niissä kohdissa se ei "katkea" vaan todellakin alittaa tai ylittää junatunnelit. 
Onko huoltotunneli Pisarassa ihan välttämätön kun kerran metrossa ja kehäradalla pärjätään pelkillä junatunneleilla asiaankuuluvine yhdyskäytävineen ja poistumiskuiluineen? 

t. Rainer

----------


## ViviP

Missä se paljon puhututtanut käyttöönottosuunnitelma on katsottavissa? Sen piti valmistua 30.6. mennessä. Olen kolunnut kaikki paikat HSL:n Länsimetron netti- ja FB-sivuja myöten mutta ei vaan löydy.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Missä se paljon puhututtanut käyttöönottosuunnitelma on katsottavissa? Sen piti valmistua 30.6. mennessä. Olen kolunnut kaikki paikat HSL:n Länsimetron netti- ja FB-sivuja myöten mutta ei vaan löydy.


Tiedotteiden mukaan valmistuu tänään (ei tähän päivään mennessä). Vielähän tässä on virka-aikaa jäljellä.

----------


## ViviP

> Tiedotteiden mukaan valmistuu tänään (ei tähän päivään mennessä). Vielähän tässä on virka-aikaa jäljellä.


Ok, kiitos huomiosta. Itse olen työelämässä tottunut siihen, että kun annetaan päivämäärä jollekin tiedottamiselle, niin se tapahtuu heti luvatun päivän aamuna. Ja kun Länsimetron miehet ovat koko ajan vastailleet kaikkiin uteluihin, että odottakaa torstaihin. Siitä hätäilyni.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ok, kiitos huomiosta. Itse olen työelämässä tottunut siihen, että kun annetaan päivämäärä jollekin tiedottamiselle, niin se tapahtuu heti luvatun päivän aamuna. Ja kun Länsimetron miehet ovat koko ajan vastailleet kaikkiin uteluihin, että odottakaa torstaihin. Siitä hätäilyni.


Samaan olen itsekin muualla tottunut, mutta Länsimetron kohdalla en olisi ihmetellyt, vaikka selvityksen valmistumispäivämäärää olisi tänään siirretty. Nythän tiedote on jo alun toista tuntia ollut esillä.

----------


## hmikko

Pistetään nyt linkkikin tiedotteeseen:

http://lansimetro.fi/ajankohtaista/u...-11-36-24.html




> Tämän hetken arvio on, että matkustajille tarkoitettu koeliikenne voi alkaa viimeistään tammikuussa 2017. Aikataulu täsmentyy lokakuussa, kun on saatu riittävästi kokemuksia testauksista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...


Tänään on sitten kerrottu, että Espoon metronkin kanssa tehdään kuten tällaisissa hankkeissa pitääkin tehdä. Eli rakennetaan ensin valmiiksi, sitten testataan ja sen jälkeen ajetaan koeliikennettä, jonka aikana selviävät ne käytännön ongelmat, joita testitkään eivät tuo esille.

Ehkäpä otan röyhkeän vapauden ja totean, että mitäs minä sanoin (jo 13.6.2016):



> Pidän myös epäammattimaisena sitä, että Matinkylän rataosaa ylipäätään ajatellaan otettavan käyttöön ilman koeliikennejaksoa. Kyse on niin suuresta ja monimutkaisesta hankkeesta, että vaikka sitä olisivat olleet tekemässä kokeneet metrorakentajat, olisi pitänyt toimia samaan tapaan kuin aikanaan itämetron kanssa. Eli bussiliikenteen jatkuessa ennallaan olisi ryhdytty kuljettamaan matkustajia rinnalla. Ja vasta sitten, kun olisi nähty metron toimivan ongelmitta jonkin määrätyn ajan, olisi metroliikenne laajennettu täyteen laajuuteen ja bussit lopetettu.


Hyvä näin, että edes nyt tehdään kuten pitääkin. Mutta miksi ei voida päättää alun perin toimia siten kuin on kuitenkin pakko toimia? Sillä ei se ole mitenkään uusi asia niille, jotka ovat projektissa toimineet ja oikeasti ymmärtäneet, mitä ovat olleet tekemässä. He ovat tienneet elokuun 2016 mahdottomaksi jo vuosi sitten.

Vielä olisi tilaisuus ottaa kaikista Matinkylän metron mokista opiksi, ettei kaikkea samaa toisteta Kivenlahden kanssa. Ehdotan aloittamaan siitä, että hankkeelle tehdään aivan ensimmäiseksi realistinen, Espoon väestönkasvuun ja kaavoituksen ja rakentamisen toteutukseen perustuva aikataulu. Eli että rakennetaan jos rakennetaan sitä mukaa kun rakennetaan talojakin. Ja talot tehdään ensin Matinkylän metron varrelle. Jolloin on aikaa saada kokemuksia siitä, miten hyvin kerrosala oikeasti menee kaupaksi. Ja saadaan kokemuksia myös siitä, miten typistettyjen asemien liikenne toimii.

Olennaista tässä aikataulussa on, että on aikaa hankkia kokemuksia ja ottaa opiksi, sekä soveltaa kokemuksia ja oppeja metron mahdolliseen jatkamiseen. Esimerkiksi siten, että tehdäänkin rataa ja asemia 70 % halvemmalla pintaratkaisuna, luonnollisesti täysmittaisin laiturein, ja asemaväli kerrallaan. Eli ei sidota miljardeja tarpeettomaan kapasiteettiin ja pröystäilyyn siltä varalta, että vuonna 2065 mahdollisimman kalliille tunneliradalle olisi jo käyttötarvettakin enemmän kuin muutamalle Länsiväylän bussilinjalle. Sillä ei ennen vuotta 2065 Espoosta pinta-ala lopu niin, että siellä ei ole tilaa 8 metriä leveälle metroradan uralle. Hyvä esimerkki tästä on Finnoon asemakaavasuunnitelma. Niin kauan kun on tilaa 4-kaistaisille kaduille viherkaistoineen ja kevareineen, maa ei ole niin kallista, etteikö talojen väliin mahdu 2-raiteinen metrorata pinnassa.

Antero

----------


## sm3

Länsimetro salaa miljardihankkeen kokousasiakirjat  poliitikot vaitonaisia




> Länsimetron hallitus ei halua antaa julkisuuteen pöytäkirjojaan. Asiakirjoista pitäisi selvitä, miten poliitikot ja virkamiehet ovat valvoneet hanketta, jonka aikataulut ja budjetit ovat pettäneet pahasti. Kustannukset ovat nousemassa kymmenillä prosenteilla alun perin arvioidusta  yli miljardiin euroon.


http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetro_sal...naisia/8997093

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetro salaa miljardihankkeen kokousasiakirjat  poliitikot vaitonaisia


Länsimetrohan on yksityisoikeudellinen osakeyhtiö, jota koskee osakeyhtiölaki. Osakeyhtiöt eivät ole viranomaistoimintaa, jota koskee julkisuuslaki. Länsimetro Oy:n toiminta ei kuitenkaan eroa millään lailla siitä, että olisi Länsimetro liikelaitos, joka on osa kunnan toimintaa. Arvelen kuitenkin niin, että luultavasti on ollut helpompaa perustaa Espoon ja Helsingin yhteinen osakeyhtiö kuin yhteinen liikelaitoskuntayhtymä.

Olenkin sitä mieltä, että julkisuuslain tulisi koskea myös osakeyhtiöitä ja muita yhtymiä, joissa julkisella sektorilla on määräysvalta. Siitä huolimatta, että tällainen yhtiö toimisi vapailla markkinoilla. Julkisuuslaissa on jo riittävät pykälät sille, että julkisessa määräysvallassa olevan yhtiön liiketoimintaa ja kilpailukykyä määritteleviä asioita ei ole pakko julkistaa. Siksi en näe julkisuuslakia haittana esimerkiksi sille, että yhtiöön saadaan muitakin osakkaita.

Käytännön kokemuksesta voi myös todeta, että julkisuuslain salaamispykälöiden sekä muuten vain liikelaitoksen oman toiminnan vuoksi on aivan tarpeeksi vaikeata saada asiakirjoja julkisuuslain nojalla liikelaitoksestakaan, jos liikelaitoksessa asioita halutaan salata. Julkisuuslain rikkomisesta ei ole seuraamuksia, eikä noudattamiseen ole pakkokeinoja. Siten siis lain noudattaminen on käytännössä vapaaehtoista.

Toisaalta voi myös todeta, että silloin kun asiat hoidetaan kunnolla, ei tarvita julkisuuslakia. Kun toiminnan tulos on mitä pitääkin, kukaan ei edes kaipaa mitään asiakirjoja. Ja mitäpä syytä niitä olisi salatakaan. Kun toimitaan oikein, ei synny salattavaa sen enempää kuin henkilöiden yksityisyyden suojasta seuraa.

Tästä tapauksesta voikin todeta, että ilman julkisuuslakiakin on nyt myönnetty, että asiat on hoidettu siten, etteivät ne kestä päivänvaloa. Muutenhan ei salaamispäätöstä olisi tarvittu.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Muutenhan ei salaamispäätöstä olisi tarvittu.


Jyrki Kasvi tuon jutun mukaan vastaili kysymyksiin, että kyseisissa asiakirjoissa on esim. kesken olevia riita-asioita, tässä tapauksessa ilmeisesti ainakin YIT:n kanssa. Olen valmis uskomaan, että niiden julkistaminen ei välttämättä ole kunnan eikä veronmaksajien intresseissä, ja että julkistamiskelpoisen version laatiminen papereista on kohtuullisen iso työ, firmassa kun ei ole varauduttu julkisuuteen. Työ ei kuitenkaan liene suuri verrattuna Länsimetron myöhästymisen aiheutamaan vaivaan ja rahanmenoon, budjetin paisumisesta vuosien varrella puhumattakaan. Kasvikin sanoo, että julkisen version tekemisen voisi ottaa käytännöksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Itse vähän arvelen, että Länsimetro oy:n hallituksen pöytäkirjoista tuskin löytyy kovin kiinnostavaa, sillä luultavasti hallitukselle ei ole juurikaan kerrottu ongelmista. Muutoin on aika vaikea selittää ainakaan sitä, että HSL:lle myöhästyminen tuli tällaisena yllätyksenä. En ole nyt varma, oliko Länsimetro oy:n hallituksessa HSL:n edustaja, mutta kyllä viestin olisi kuvitellut kulkeneen HSL:n johdolle, jos hallituksessa olisi käsitelty viivästykseen johtaneista ongelmista.

Arvelen, että kiinnostavinta materiaalia olisi Länsimetron ja Swecon välinen kirjeenvaihto kokousmuistio ja Swecon raportointi Länsimetrolle. Mielestäni paikallaan voisi olla Helsingin ja Espoon kaupunkien tilaama tai toteuttama erikoistarkastus, jossa nuo käytäisiin läpi ja tarkastajat tekisivät niiden pohjalta arvioin siitä, mikä projektin kokonaisjohdossa oikein meni pieleen. Oma arvaukseni on, että Länsimetro oy:n johto on kieltäytynyt hyväksymästä tosiasioita ja aikataulua ei ole tarkastettu viivästysten myötä, vaan projektinjohtoa on vain käsketty kirimään aikataulu kiinni. Mutta tämä on tietenkin vain arvaus ja vika voi olla Swecon päässäkin. Pitäisi nähdä edellä mainitut asiakirjat.

----------


## Minä vain

> Käytännön kokemuksesta voi myös todeta, että julkisuuslain salaamispykälöiden sekä muuten vain liikelaitoksen oman toiminnan vuoksi on aivan tarpeeksi vaikeata saada asiakirjoja julkisuuslain nojalla liikelaitoksestakaan, jos liikelaitoksessa asioita halutaan salata. Julkisuuslain rikkomisesta ei ole seuraamuksia, eikä noudattamiseen ole pakkokeinoja. Siten siis lain noudattaminen on käytännössä vapaaehtoista.


Eikö joku journalisti pakottanut KHO:n kautta HKL:ää antamaan asiakirjoja?

----------


## hmikko

> Eikö joku journalisti pakottanut KHO:n kautta HKL:ää antamaan asiakirjoja?


Lieni Tommy Pohjola (Hufvudstadsbladet). Oikeuden määräys julkaista ei tietty ole rangaistus salaamisesta salailijoille, ja muistaakseni Pohjola ei lopultakaan saanut kaikkea pyytämäänsä, syynä Siemensin liikesalaisuuksiin vetoaminen. Pohjola joutui asiassa käymään todella pitkän kaavan mukaan. Muistaakseni yhtään minkäänlaisten vastausten saamiseen HKL:ltä meni kuukausia, useampia kertoja.

----------


## PepeB

> Eikö joku journalisti pakottanut KHO:n kautta HKL:ää antamaan asiakirjoja?


Se koski automatisointia ja HKL:n ja Siemensin välistä kirjeenvaihtoa.

----------


## ViviP

Draaman kaari ei katkea. Nyt ollaan tehtailemassa kanteita ja vastakanteita oikein urakalla. Urakoitsijat kyseenalaistavat Länsimetro Oy:n ja Swecon ammattitaidon ja resurssit.
http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetro_ja_...vyydet/9001226

----------


## aki

> Draaman kaari ei katkea. Nyt ollaan tehtailemassa kanteita ja vastakanteita oikein urakalla. Urakoitsijat kyseenalaistavat Länsimetro Oy:n ja Swecon ammattitaidon ja resurssit.
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetro_ja_...vyydet/9001226


Jutusta lainattua: "Suurin riita on salaojaputkesta. Länsimetron mukaan Destia on härskisti menetellen liikalaskuttanut ja saanut länsimetron maksamaan EREHDYKSESSÄ liki 2,5 kilometriä muovista salaojaputkea ruiskubetonisalaojan hinnalla.

Länsimetron mukaan muovisen putken hinta olisi asennettuna 8,75 metriltä,  kun Destia on vastakanteen mukaan laskuttanut yhtiötä 940,57 metriltä. Lisätyötarjousten käsittelyn viivästyminen on länsimetron mukaan johtunut destian kyseenalaisista menettelytavoista"

Eli kun veronmaksajien piikki on auki, niin voidaan sumeilematta laskuttaa mitä huvittaa ja toimitetaan ihan muuta kuin luvataan. Eikä tämä todellakaan anna hyvää kuvaa länsimetron projektinhallinnasta kun tällaisia "erehdyksiä" pääsee maksuun asti. On kyllä melkoinen ero 8,75 ja 940,57 välillä! Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää onko tämä yksittäistapaus vai kuinka paljon näitä "erehdyksiä" on päässyt projektin aikana tapahtumaan. En todellakaan ihmettele miksi kaikki dokumentit Länsimetroa koskien halutaan salata.

----------


## Etika

Täytyy sanoa, että minun on enää todella hankala uskoa mihinkään Länsimetro Oy:n väitteeseen, edes noissa riita-asioissa. Jos vanhat myöhästelyt ja kustannusten ylittämiset eivät riitä, niin nämä riita-asiat ovat se viimeinen pisara. Ei siis niiden sisältö vaan se, että niitä on kolme meneillään, jossa Länsimetroa syytetään kutakuinkin samoista asoista. Jos niitä olisi yksi, se voisi olla hankala firma tai joku ymmärrettävä sähläys. Mutta kun näitä on kolme vireille, joissa jokaisessa näyttää olevan vain yksi yhdistävä tekijä: Länsimetro Oy. Tuo viittaa todella vahvasti siihen, että siltä puolelta ei ole osattu alkeellisempiakaan projektihallinan asioita.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jutusta lainattua: "Suurin riita on salaojaputkesta. Länsimetron mukaan Destia on härskisti menetellen liikalaskuttanut ja saanut länsimetron maksamaan EREHDYKSESSÄ liki 2,5 kilometriä muovista salaojaputkea ruiskubetonisalaojan hinnalla.
> 
> Länsimetron mukaan muovisen putken hinta olisi asennettuna 8,75 metriltä,  kun Destia on vastakanteen mukaan laskuttanut yhtiötä 940,57 metriltä. Lisätyötarjousten käsittelyn viivästyminen on länsimetron mukaan johtunut destian kyseenalaisista menettelytavoista"
> 
> Eli kun veronmaksajien piikki on auki, niin voidaan sumeilematta laskuttaa mitä huvittaa ja toimitetaan ihan muuta kuin luvataan. Eikä tämä todellakaan anna hyvää kuvaa länsimetron projektinhallinnasta kun tällaisia "erehdyksiä" pääsee maksuun asti. On kyllä melkoinen ero 8,75 ja 940,57 välillä! Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää onko tämä yksittäistapaus vai kuinka paljon näitä "erehdyksiä" on päässyt projektin aikana tapahtumaan. En todellakaan ihmettele miksi kaikki dokumentit Länsimetroa koskien halutaan salata.


Niin tuohan on vain noin 2,33 miljoonan euron virhe.

----------


## Melamies

> Niin tuohan on vain noin 2,33 miljoonan euron virhe.


Destia ei ole enää valtionyhtiö, joten sen on tienattava leipänsä ylilaskutuksella, kuten muidenkin rakennusyhtiöiden. Tässä tapauksessa tämä tosin on epävarmaa, koska Länsimetron touhu on niin epämääräistä.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos niitä olisi yksi, se voisi olla hankala firma tai joku ymmärrettävä sähläys. Mutta kun näitä on kolme vireille, joissa jokaisessa näyttää olevan vain yksi yhdistävä tekijä: Länsimetro Oy. Tuo viittaa todella vahvasti siihen, että siltä puolelta ei ole osattu alkeellisempiakaan projektihallinan asioita.


Ei kai näitä kukaan sattumiksi luule. Automatisointiseikkailu on saman toimintakulttuurin ja osin saman porukan kukkanen.

----------


## ViviP

Oletteko pistäneet merkille kiireen loppumisen metroasematyömailla? Koko kevään ja alkukesän työmailla oli aina liikettä, ajoipa ohi aikaisin lauantaiaamuna tai sunnuntai-iltapäivänä arkipäivistä puhumattakaan. Sen jälkeen, kun ilmoitus viivästyksestä kesäkuussa annettiin, en ole kertaakaan nähnyt ristin sielua yhdelläkään asematyömaalla minään viikonpäivänä mihinkään kellonaikaan. Sattumaa tai ei, kesälomat tai ei, mutta toivottavasti kyse ei ole siitä, että työt seisovat kunnes riita-asiat on ratkaistu oikeudessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletteko pistäneet merkille kiireen loppumisen metroasematyömailla?


Ehkä sählääminen on loppunut ja on siirrytty tekemään töitä. Sananlasku kertoo, mitä syntyy kiireellä. Ja niin näyttää myös tapahtuneen. Hiljaa hyvä tulee, sanoo toinen sananlasku.

Olen perinteiseen tapaani tehnyt Kaupunkiliikenne-sivuilleni jokavuotisia heinäkuisia päivityksiä viime viikonloppuna. Päivitysavusta kiitän myös tätä foorumia, jonka kommentit kirjaavat tapahtumia ja tietoja, jotka kovin helposti muualta unohtuvat.

Päivitykset liittyvät enimmiltä osin juurikin tähän metroprojektiin. Etusivun Ajankohtaista-laatikon ensimmäinen linkki viekin Matinkylän metroon. Totean, että olin sivuillani jo 2,5 vuotta sitten oikeassa arvioidessani Matinkylän metron aloittavan liikenteen aikaisintaan 2017. samoihin aikoihin arvioin metron kustannusten nostavan lippuejn hintoja, vaikka silloin vakuutettiin metron edullisuutta busseihin nähden. Nythän HSL on ilmoittanut keskimäärin 5,5 %:n lipunhintojen noususta samalla kun subventio on kivunnut yli 50 %:n. Ja syynä ovat metro ja Kehärata.

Numerotietoa löytyy luvusta Kustannusten nousu. Siinä kerrotaan, miten kustannukset ovat kasvaneet ja mitä kaikkea kustannusten kasvua on tapahtunut ohi Länsimetro Oy:n rahoituksen. Eli paljonko enemmän metro maksaa kuin sen, mistä julkisuudessa puhutaan, eli ainoastaan metroyhtiön rahoituksesta.

Pikakurssi tapahtumista, jotka ovat nykytilanteeseen johtaneet, löytyy Espoon metron historiaa kertovalta sivulta. Aikajana alkaa jo sadan vuoden takaa, jolloin Eliel Saarinen piirsi pikaraitiotien Kuusisaaren kautta nykyisen Tapiolan seudulle. Eniten tapahtumia löytyy tietenkin viimeisten 10 vuoden ajalta.

Kaikki päivitetyt sivut näkyvät uusien ja uusittujen sivujen taulukosta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Päivitykset liittyvät enimmiltä osin juurikin tähän metroprojektiin. Etusivun Ajankohtaista-laatikon ensimmäinen linkki viekin Matinkylän metroon. Totean, että olin sivuillani jo 2,5 vuotta sitten oikeassa arvioidessani Matinkylän metron aloittavan liikenteen aikaisintaan 2017.


Vaikka metroa nyt lyödään kuin vierasta sikaa niin maanpäällinen katujen ja kunnallistekniinkan rakentamisessa sählätään kanssa oikein kunnolla, ainakin Espoossa. Esim Espoon Leppävaaran ja Vermon välisen runkovesijohdon ja siihen liittyvien katutöiden piti  olla valmiit jo viime vuoden kesällä mutta nyt niitä jatketaan tämän vuoden loppuun asti. Mahtaako olla edes ensi kesänä valmiit? Eli yhden vuoden työ kestää yllättäen 3 vuotta. Kaivurit vain ajavat edes takaisin vaarantaen liikkumista. Ja koko rumba alkaa uudestaan sitten kun Jokeria aletaan rakentaa samalle kadulle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Draaman kaari ei katkea. Nyt ollaan tehtailemassa kanteita ja vastakanteita oikein urakalla. Urakoitsijat kyseenalaistavat Länsimetro Oy:n ja Swecon ammattitaidon ja resurssit.
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetro_ja_...vyydet/9001226


Niinpä niin.
Normaalissa yritysmaailman liike-elämässä ja nimenomaan monikansallisissa konserneissa projektipäällikkötasoilla toimineena henkilönä en voi kuin ihmetellä, miten noissa yhteiskunnan rahoittamissa hankkeissa voi toiminta olla noin onnettoman leväperäistä, huonosti speksattua, valvomatonta ja tarkastamatta jäänyttä sähellystä, jossa sitten avoimen piikin rahastusta pääsee tapahtumaan niin monelta suunnalta.
Mutta näissä julkisen sektorin projekteissa selitys on kuitenkin hyvin yksinkertainen:
Sillä ne tyhmät veronmaksajathan kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi varmasti tulevat maksamaan kaikkien organisaatio-osapuolten täysin amatöörimäisten laiminlyöntien ja myöhästymisten ylimääräiset kulut (sen sijaan todellisessa bisnesmaailmassahan ei tällaiseen olisi ikinä varaa, vaan moni projektijohtaja tai -päällikkö olisi saanut tehtävänsiirtonsa tai irtisanomispaperinsa jo paljon aikaisemmin).
Sentään Epsoon valvontapuolen luottamusmiehemme yrittävät saada jotakin asiakirja-aineistoa tämän totaalisen länsimetrokatastrofin selvittämiseksi:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/omistaja_halua...?ref=leiki-uup

----------


## Compact

> Ehkä sählääminen on loppunut ja on siirrytty tekemään töitä. Sananlasku kertoo, mitä syntyy kiireellä. Ja niin näyttää myös tapahtuneen. Hiljaa hyvä tulee, sanoo toinen sananlasku.


Kuusikymmentävuotta sitten se jo alkoi, tämän ikuisuusprojektin luominen työläisten toimesta. 
Ohessa pari lehtileikettä Sanoma-konsernista vapailta lehtimiehiltä. 
Ylempi Suomen Kansan Demokraattisen Liiton pää-äänenkannattaja "Vapaa Sana" 10.9.1956 ja alempi Suomen Kommunistisen Puolueen pää-äänenkannattaja "Työkansan Sanomat" 15.9.1956. Seuraavana vuonna nämä lehdet yhdistyivät "Kansan Uutisiksi".

----------


## j-lu

> Sillä ne tyhmät veronmaksajathan kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi varmasti tulevat maksamaan kaikkien organisaatio-osapuolten täysin amatöörimäisten laiminlyöntien ja myöhästymisten ylimääräiset kulut.


Jokaisessa meistä asuu pieni demari: verojen maksaminen on ihanaa ja yksityistäminen on pahasta, eli avoin valtakirja epäpätevästi hoidetuille megahankkeille.

Että kun joku mussuttaa elinkaarimallista, niin vastatkaa "Länsimetro".

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jokaisessa meistä asuu pieni demari: verojen maksaminen on ihanaa ja yksityistäminen on pahasta, eli avoin valtakirja epäpätevästi hoidetuille megahankkeille.


Jotenkin hupaisaa kyllä mussuttaa demareista kun kyse on yksityisen projektinjohtokonsulttifirman ja/tai kahden kokoomusvetoisen kaupungin töppäilystä.

----------


## j-lu

> Jotenkin hupaisaa kyllä mussuttaa demareista kun kyse on yksityisen projektinjohtokonsulttifirman ja/tai kahden kokoomusvetoisen kaupungin töppäilystä.


Luit väärin. Tarkoitus ei ollut sanoa mitään puoluepolitiikasta vaan ivailla suomalaisten suopeudelle veronmaksua kohtaan ja toisaalta naiiviin uskoon, että julkinen sektori pystyy samaan suorittamiseen kuin yksityinen, mutta ilman tuottoa (yksityiselle) pääomalle. Suuressa kuvassa kaikki suomalaiset ovat aika demareita, äänestävät he mitä puoluetta hyvänsä. 

Kannatusprosentit eivät näistä farsseista paljon heilahtele. Lipunhinnat ja äyrit nousevat, mutta ihan varmasti hyvästä syystä, eikös juu? Poliittinen vastuu on kevyttä kantaa, eikä syyllisiä tarvitse etsiä. Tavara osuu tuulettimeen, niin tilataan veronmaksajan piikkiin joku siivoamaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Luit väärin. Tarkoitus ei ollut sanoa mitään puoluepolitiikasta vaan ivailla suomalaisten suopeudelle veronmaksua kohtaan ja toisaalta naiiviin uskoon, että julkinen sektori pystyy samaan suorittamiseen kuin yksityinen, mutta ilman tuottoa (yksityiselle) pääomalle. Suuressa kuvassa kaikki suomalaiset ovat aika demareita, äänestävät he mitä puoluetta hyvänsä. 
> 
> Kannatusprosentit eivät näistä farsseista paljon heilahtele. Lipunhinnat ja äyrit nousevat, mutta ihan varmasti hyvästä syystä, eikös juu? Poliittinen vastuu on kevyttä kantaa, eikä syyllisiä tarvitse etsiä. Tavara osuu tuulettimeen, niin tilataan veronmaksajan piikkiin joku siivoamaan.


Ymmärrän pointtisi nyt entistä huonommin. Suomalainen on suopea veronmaksaja? Veronkiertoako ei täällä sitten tapahdu? Ja kenen kannatusprosentin tästä töppäilystä pitäisi heilahtaa, kokoomuksenko?

----------


## Kani

> Luit väärin. Tarkoitus ei ollut sanoa mitään puoluepolitiikasta vaan ivailla suomalaisten suopeudelle veronmaksua kohtaan ja toisaalta naiiviin uskoon, että julkinen sektori pystyy samaan suorittamiseen kuin yksityinen, mutta ilman tuottoa (yksityiselle) pääomalle. Suuressa kuvassa kaikki suomalaiset ovat aika demareita, äänestävät he mitä puoluetta hyvänsä. 
> 
> Kannatusprosentit eivät näistä farsseista paljon heilahtele. Lipunhinnat ja äyrit nousevat, mutta ihan varmasti hyvästä syystä, eikös juu? Poliittinen vastuu on kevyttä kantaa, eikä syyllisiä tarvitse etsiä. Tavara osuu tuulettimeen, niin tilataan veronmaksajan piikkiin joku siivoamaan.


Miten mahtaa sujua täys-yksityinen ydinvoimalaprojekti Suomen länsirannikolla, ja nuolevatko nämä osaavat yksityiset toiminimet haavansa itse, eivätkä siirrä projektin epäonnistumisesta aiheutuneita menoja aikanaan sähkönkuluttajien maksettavaksi? Tietenkin siirtävät, muuta vaihtoehtoa ei olisikaan.

Tämä ei toki muuta loputtomien metrosekoilujen paheksuttavuutta mihinkään.

----------


## sub

Onneksi Länsimetro Oy:n amatöörit sekä Helsingin ja Espoon suojavirkamiehet eivät kuitenkaan ole missään tekemisissä ydinvoiman kanssa.

----------


## Kani

Jos saa vielä sen verran puoluepolitikoida, että mitään Länsimetroahan ei olisi ilman kokoomusta. Niin kauan kun Espoon kokoomus vastusti metroa, ei sen rakentaminen ollut mitenkään mahdollista.

Sitten tuli tämä kansainvälinen oikeistopuolueiden linjan muutos, jossa suhtautuminen julkisilla varoilla tehtäviin jättihankkeisiin kääntyi myönteisemmäksi. Sovittiinko siitä salaisessa Bilderberg-kokouksessa vai missään, sitä on vaikea sanoa, mutta laajasti alettiin ajatella, että markkinatalouden yskiessä kannattaa tukea suuria julkisia hankintoja.

Myös Suomen kokoomuksessa ymmärrettiin, että nämä hankkeethan ovat suoraa veronmaksajien rahanjakoa suuryrityksille: aivan kuten on Länsimetrokin. Julkisella sektorilla ei ole juuri mitään osaa, ainoastaan muutama Länsimetro Oy:n poliittisesti nimitetty henkilö voidaan jollakin tavalla laskea julkiselle puolelle. Projektin johtokin on käytännössä yksityisen konsulttiyrityksen käsissä ja raha päätyy sinne.

Valta-asetelma näissä hankkeissa on myöskin suuryrityksille mieleinen. Heppoinen ostajataho on taidoiltaan ja voimiltaan avuton lilliputti jättiyritysten tottuneita juristiarmeijoja vastaan, ja nämä hankkeet tuntuvat säännönmukaisesti päätyvän käräjöintiin. Se ei isompia ja vahvempia haittaa mitenkään. Jälleen virtaavat verorahat käräjäsalin kautta korkojen kera yksityisen toimijan taskuun. Miksipä kokoomus ei tällaista sosialismia kannattaisi.

----------


## j-lu

> Miten mahtaa sujua täys-yksityinen ydinvoimalaprojekti Suomen länsirannikolla, ja nuolevatko nämä osaavat yksityiset toiminimet haavansa itse, eivätkä siirrä projektin epäonnistumisesta aiheutuneita menoja aikanaan sähkönkuluttajien maksettavaksi? Tietenkin siirtävät, muuta vaihtoehtoa ei olisikaan.


Onko se nyt niin yksityinen? Areva on valtion firma, joskin Ranskan, TVO:sta merkittävä osa on eri teitä valtion omistuksessa. Ja sopan alkuhan on siinä, että poliittisesti myönnetään lupia reaktoreille, eikä kapasiteetille. Vajakkeja. 

Puolisoni toimi pitkään ICT-alalla konsulttina ja siirtyi sitten valtion enemmistöomisteiseen savupiippuun. On kuulemma "auttanut ymmärtämään työnteon historiaa paremmin".




> Ymmärrän pointtisi nyt entistä huonommin. Suomalainen on suopea veronmaksaja? Veronkiertoako ei täällä sitten tapahdu? Ja kenen kannatusprosentin tästä töppäilystä pitäisi heilahtaa, kokoomuksenko?


Keskiluokka maksaa veronsa mukisematta ja keskiluokkahan nämä sohlaukset rahoittaa. Ja kun gallupeissa kysytään valmiutta maksaa veroja, niin sitä löytyy. "Hyvinvointiyhteiskunta" on tärkeä. Veronkiertoa harrastaa marginaalinen eliitti. 

Ei tässä nyt minkään yksittäisen puolueen kannatuksesta ole kyse. Kaikkihan nuo ovat samassa veneessä. Yksittäisiä sankarisuorituksia toki on, esim. Saurin panos automaattisekoilussa oli korvaamaton, mutta vaikea liittää sitä sen ihmeemmin vihreisiin, koska voi hyvin kuvitella, että jos olisi Saurin sijaan teknistä toimea johtanut joku kokoomusmultademari, niin jälki olisi ollut samaa. Lilja T. rinnasti suomalaiset vaalit tovi sitten American Psychon käyntikorttikohtaukseen. Osuvaa.

Eli enemmän on kyse konsensusyhteiskunnasta kokonaisuutena. Persut on ainoa ilmiö Suomen politiikassa 90-luvun laman jälkeen. Muuten asiat on päätetty enemmän tai vähemmän samalla porukalla, vaikka vetovastuu on vaihtunut. Helsinki on liian iso kaupunki, että paikallisilla liikkeillä olisi menestysmahdollisuuksia kunnallisvaaleissa. Helsingin voisi ja ehkä pitäisikin jakaa kuntiin kaupunginosittain. Mutta puolueille ei tietenkään käy, kuten ei kuntaliitoskaan. Oma hiekkalaatikko pitää säilyttää, jos joku uusi ja isompi perustetaan, niin sekin käy.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Uutisoinnin nykytasoon verrattuna on YLE julkaissut harvinaisen perusteellisen ja ilmeisen asiapohjaisen selvityksen länsimetron ongelmista:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/nain_lansimetr...rofiin/9022192

----------


## hmikko

Yle julkaisi eilen myös useamman pienen jutun:

Väitteet sinkoilevat Länsimetro Oy:n, poliitikkojen ja HKL:n välillä  nyt äänessä on HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen

Guzenina länsimetrosta: Swecon uskottavuus mennyt  Berner vaikenee

Kokkisen väittämälle, että hän on kertonut hallitukselle aina rehellisesti kaiken, nauroin kyllä ääneen. Hänelle on ilmeisesti annettu lupa pitää valtuutettuja idiootteina, joille voi edelleen syöttää mitä tahansa tuubaa.

Valtuutetut vakuuttelevat, että asia selvitetään perusteellisesti kun ensin on saatu junat kulkemaan. Epäilen vahvasti, että selvittelystä ei seuraa yhtikäs mitään. Luottamushenkilöt eivät voi kuin luottaa, vaikka nyt sanovat, että luottamus on mennyt, ja Sweco saa pitää Kivenlahden urakan. Varmaan se ja Länsimetro Oy toimivat pakon edessä siinä vahän fiksummin. Tai sitten eivät.

----------


## petteri

> Kokkisen väittämälle, että hän on kertonut hallitukselle aina rehellisesti kaiken, nauroin kyllä ääneen. Hänelle on ilmeisesti annettu lupa pitää valtuutettuja idiootteina, joille voi edelleen syöttää mitä tahansa tuubaa.


Minusta vaikuttaa, että Kokkinen on ollut oikeasti tietämätön missä mennään. Jos hän ei puhuisi tuossa asiassa totta tieto olisi jo vuotanut.

Sinänsä tässä projektissa pahiten taitaa olla tyrinyt Swecon projektijohtaja Kari Auranen, jonka kautta ilmeisesti lähes kaikki tieto on kulkenut tai ainakin pitäny kulkea. Jossain jutussa oli myös maininta, ettei hän hyväksy vastausta "ei onnistu". 

Jossain oli myös väite, että Länsimetro Oy:ssa olisi liian vähän henkilöitä töissä valvomaan tilannetta. Se ei kyllä minusta pidä paikkaansa, henkilöiden lukumäärän pitäisi olla ihan riittävä, mutta se että kukaan muu kuin Kokkinen ei Länsimetro Oy:n puolella ole ollut vastuussa projektin kokonaisuudesta on aikamoinen emämunaus. 

Kun tämän epäonnistumisen syitä tulevaisuudessa selvitetään, epäilen syiksi löytyvän erittäin keskitetty viestintä, jossa tieto ei ole kulkenut ja toisaalta varsin autoritaarinen "pakko onnistua,perkele" johtaminen, jossa on ollut melkeinpä kiellettyä käsitellä projektin riskejä ja ongelmia realistisesti ja rakentavasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jossain oli myös väite, että Länsimetro Oy:ssa olisi liian vähän henkilöitä töissä valvomaan tilannetta. Se ei kyllä minusta pidä paikkaansa, henkilöiden lukumäärän pitäisi olla ihan riittävä, mutta se että kukaan muu kuin Kokkinen ei Länsimetro Oy:n puolella ole ollut vastuussa projektin kokonaisuudesta on aikamoinen emämunaus.


Määrä vs. laatu. Jos lukumäärä riittää, mutta kukaan ei osaa mitään, niin ei se paljon auta. Ollaan me suomalaiset hassua kansaa, kun tuosta noin vaan kuvitellaan, että kyllähän me yksi metrokin osataan rakentaa  vaikkei sellaista ole vuosikymmeniin rakennettukaan eli kenelläkään ei ole asiasta mitään kokemusta. Kunpa joskus nöyrtyisimme pyytämään apua ulkomailta.  :Sad:

----------


## petteri

> Määrä vs. laatu. Jos lukumäärä riittää, mutta kukaan ei osaa mitään, niin ei se paljon auta.


Toki laatu on olennaista, mutta jos kukaan muu kuin Kokkinen Länsimetro Oy:n organisaatiossa ei ole seurannut tai saanut seurata länsimetron kokonaisuuden valmistumista kyseessä voi kuitenkin olla enemmän organisointi- kuin laatu- tai määräongelma.

Mitä sitten osaamisen laatuun tulee, minusta tässä projektisotkussa näyttää olevan kyse enemmän suurten projektien hallinnan perusosaamisen puutteesta  ja huonosta johtamisesta kuin metroon liittyvistä ongelmista.

----------


## hmikko

> Kunpa joskus nöyrtyisimme pyytämään apua ulkomailta.


Jospa ei kuitenkaan ruotsalaiselta Swecolta.

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän kotikutoinenkin metro varmasti saataisiin onnistumaan realistisilla lähtökohdilla. 

Vaikeusastetta saa alas esim. pienentämällä projektin kokoa. Asemaväli kerrallaan niin typerät odotukset ja muut keskeiset haasteet saadaan hiottua pois jo alkuvaiheessa.

Toisaalta projektia voi pienentää vielä enemmän rakentamalla jonkin muunlaisen liikenneprojektin kuin juuri metron. Espoon liikenteen voisi varmaan hoitaa kunniallisesti pitkäksi aikaa ihan runkobusseillakin. Matkustajamäärien tehokas kasvattaminen on mainio keino pedata metroa tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Uutisoinnin nykytasoon verrattuna on YLE julkaissut harvinaisen perusteellisen ja ilmeisen asiapohjaisen selvityksen länsimetron ongelmista:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/nain_lansimetr...rofiin/9022192


Kiinnostava ja perusteellinen juttu. Joskin hieman ihmetyttää johtopäätös, jonka mukaan Sweco olisi tiennyt aikatauluongelmista, mutta ei olisi ilmoittanut niistä Länsimetrolle. Näin toimien Sweco olisi tieten tahtoen ottanut vastuulleen myöhästymisen ja joutuisi mahdollisesti maksamaan huomattavat vahingonkorvaukset epäonnistumisesta. Paljon luultavampaa on, että heti kun Sweco on havainnut aikataulun pettämisen, se on ryhtynyt suojaamaan omaa asemaansa ja osana sitä pitänyt tasan tarkkaan huolta, että jälkeenpäin oikeudessa sitä ei päästetä syyttämään tiedon pimittämisestä tai tilaajan harhaanjohtamisesta. Juuri ja juuri on mahdollista, että projektipäällikkö on tehnyt projektistaan liiaksi oman henkilökohtaisen missionsa ja ei ole omassa firmassaan kertonut mitään ongelmista, vaan on kuvitellut itse pystyvänsä hoitamaan kaikki ongelmat ja pelastamaan aikataulun. Tässä tapauksessa projektijohtaja on ollut kallis kaveri Swecolle. Mahdollista on tietenkin, että Sweco ei ole todellakaan ollut tehtäviensä tasalla ja myöhästyminen on tullut aitona yllätyksenä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jospa ei kuitenkaan ruotsalaiselta Swecolta.


Eikä Grönlannista.

Kyllä maailmalla yhä vielä jonkin verran maanalaisiakin rakennetaan, joten tuoretta kokemusta kyllä löytyisi, jos vaan luonne olisi antanut periksi nöyrtyä sen verran, että olisi kysytty neuvoa eikä yritetty minäitte kuin uhmaikäinen.

----------


## j-lu

Oleellisin pointti tuossa Ylen jutussa on mielestä selityksen antaminen sille, että myöhästymisestä kerrottiin vasta kesäkuussa: myöhästymisestä ei haluttu työmotivaatiosyistä tehdä virallista kuin mahdollisimman myöhään. Farssin piirteitä näytelmä sai, koska a) myöhästyminen oli haluttu vuotojen pelossa pimittää osapuilleen kaikilta, myös luottamusmiehiltä, HSL:n johdolta ja muilta sidosryhmiltä sekä b) Länsimetrolla ei ole ilmeisesti minkäänlaista viestintäosaamista organisaatiossa. Joten kävi niin, että Kokkinen pimitti ja sen jälkeen teki narrin itsestään ja aika monesta muusta.

Aika hyvin heijastelee julkisen hallinnon perinteisiä ongelmia. Luottamusta ei ole. Vaikea tehdä yhteistyötä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllähän kotikutoinenkin metro varmasti saataisiin onnistumaan realistisilla lähtökohdilla.


Kyllä. Metron tekeminen on monimutkainen hanke, mutta ei siinä mitään erityisen ihmeellistä ole. Tehdään junarataa tunneliin, ajetaan erittäin yksinkertaisilla sähkömoottorivaunuilla ja asemaluolaan rakennetaan samaa talotekniikkaa kuin taloihin maan päällä. Lisäksi suomalainen kalliorakentaminen on suomalaisen rakennusteollisuuden kärkiosaamista, joten louhinta ja maan alle tekeminen ylipäätään ei ole Suomessa vaikeata ja epäonnistumisen riski siten suurta.

Oma näkemykseni myös YLE:n artikkelin jälkeen on edelleen, että Matinkylän metron toteutuksessa on pääasiassa kaksi ongelmaa. Ensimmäinen on välinpitämättömyys ja ilmeisesti osin myös tahallinen puutteellisuus suunnittelussa. Taustalla hankkeesta vastuussa olleen virkamiehen omien sanojen mukaan halu esittää hanke halvempana kuin mikä siitä tosiasiassa tulee. Toinen on toteutusmalli, johon toteutuksesta vastuullisella Länsimetro Oy:llä ei ole määrällisiä eikä taidollisia edellytyksiä. Sekään ei ole vahinko, vaan tarkoituksella haluttu tilanne, kun tavoitteena on ollut maksimaalinen ulkoistaminen. On ajateltu, ettei Länsimetro Oy:n tarvitsekaan hallita ja osata mitään, koska kaikki ostetaan ulkoota.

Näistä lähtökohdista ei ole yllätys, että kustannukset kaksinkertaistuvat ja aikataulu pettää. Päin vastoin.

On selvä, että metrosta ei tule valmista, ellei suunnitella ja tehdä kaikkea sitä, mikä aluksi jätettiin tekemättä. Tämä nostaa hintaa osaltaan. Mutta enemmän kuin jos kaikki olisi suunniteltu jo alunperin, ei vasta jälkikäteen, jolloin ei enää voida tehdä kokonaisuuden optimointia. Ja sama pätee aikatauluun.

Hankintamalli, jossa kokonaisuus pilkotaan tuhansiin pikku-urakoihin, ja samoja töitä on tekemässä monta eri firmaa, johtaa jo teoriassa kustannusten kasvuun ja aikataulujen hallinnan mahdottomuuteen. Kukaan ei ole vastuussa kokonaisuudesta, ketään ei kiinnosta, miten oma urakka liittyy muiden urakoihin. Rationalisointia ja joustavuutta ei voi järjestää, kun työntekijöitä ja koneita ei voi tilanteen mukaan siirtää tehtävästä toiseen, jos yhdessä paikassa tulee ongelma. Ja niitä ongelmia tulee aina.

Miten sitten olisi pitänyt tehdä? Esimerkiksi siten, että ostetaan kokonaisurakka tai muutamia kokonaisurakoita. Mitä vähemmän Länsimetro Oy:llä on sopimuskumppaneita, sen helpompaa sillä on, ja sitä vähemmän se tarvitsee resursseja ja osaamista. Se, että Länsimetro Oy ostaa rakennuttamispalvelut yhdeltä konsultilta, ei ole kokonaisurakointia, koska sille konsultille vain siirretään niiden tuhansien urakoiden hankinta.

Metron rakentaminen olisi voitu tilata vaikka yhtenä hankintana esimerkiksi Lemminkäiseltä tai YIT:ltä, tai vaikka joltain ulkomaiselta rakennusliikkeeltä. Toki nämäkin käyttävät alihankintaa töissä, jotka eivät ole omaa osaamista. Mutta pääasiassa ne tekevät itse, jolloin niillä on skaalaedut ja sisäinen joustavuus. Molemmat ovat myös rakennusliikkeen vahva taloudellinen intressi. Sillä jos yksityinen yritys tekee 452 M:n sopimuksen Matinkylän metron rakentamisesta, se ei voi tuhlata siihen urakkaan 1,2 miljardia, kuten voi tehdä kaupunkien omistama Länsimetro Oy (joo, se tekin 714 M:n sopmuksen, jonka valtuustot ostivat 452 M:lla tarkoituksella puutteellisesti suunniteltuna).

Toinen hyvä vaihtoehto  muutenkin kuin rakentamisen hinnan ja aikataulun kannalta  on hankinta asema kerrallaan. On helpomaa sovittaa yhteen 7 asemaa kuin tuhansia pikku-urakoita.

Jalostuneimpana hankintatapana pidän allianssia. Edellisiin nähden sen etu on, että kustannusten minimointi on siinä käännetty myös urakoitsijan eduksi. Normaalissa urakkahankinnassahan urakoitsijan tulos kasvaa, kun kauppahintaa saadaan hilatuksi ylös lisätöillä kilpailutetun urakan päälle. Allianssissa urakoitsijan palkkio kasvaa, jos lisätöiden sijaan kyetään vähentämään töitä tekemällä paremmin ja tehokkaammin.

Ikävää, että Kivenlahden tekeminen on käynnistetty samoilla eväillä ja samalla organisaatiolla, jolla Matinkylän metro on jo mennyt pieleen. Eikä se asia puhuta ketään.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Toinen on toteutusmalli, johon toteutuksesta vastuullisella Länsimetro Oy:llä ei ole määrällisiä eikä taidollisia edellytyksiä. Sekään ei ole vahinko, vaan tarkoituksella haluttu tilanne, kun tavoitteena on ollut maksimaalinen ulkoistaminen. On ajateltu, ettei Länsimetro Oy:n tarvitsekaan hallita ja osata mitään, koska kaikki ostetaan ulkoota.


Uutisia seuraamalla on saanut sen käsityksen, että tätä vaivaa on Espoossa kaikilla kunnan aloilla. Päiväkotien ja koulujen ruokailu, tietokonekaluston hankinta, jne. jne.

----------


## petteri

Minä kiinnittäisin huomion toteutusmallin sijaan yksinkertaisesti Länsimetro Oy:n johdon kokemattomuuteen suurten projektien hallinnassa.

Kokkinen tuli Länsimetron toimitusjohtajaksi käytännössä Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelusta. Se ei ole sellainen tausta, jossa saadaan riittävästi kokemusta projektiorganisaation ja toimintatapojen rakentamiseksi miljarditason hajautetulle ja paljon erilaisia riippuvuuksia sisältävälle projektille käytännössä tyhjästä.

Parempi tausta metroprojektin johtamiseen olisi voinut tulla vaikka sellu- tai muiden tehtaiden rakentamisesta tai suurista tukiasemaprojekteista. Miljardiluokan projektin organisaation kasaaminen ilman, että käytännön taustaa kovasta projektiorganisaatiosta on kenelle vaan hyvin vaikea tehtävä.

----------


## sub

Poliittisesti kun halutaan tehdä rationaalisesti täysin järjettömiä asioita, niin maksaahan tuo.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toinen hyvä vaihtoehto  muutenkin kuin rakentamisen hinnan ja aikataulun kannalta  on hankinta asema kerrallaan. On helpomaa sovittaa yhteen 7 asemaa kuin tuhansia pikku-urakoita.


Osassa töistä asema/rataosuus kerrallaan hankkiminen voisi toimia, osassa ei. Metrossa on valtava määrä erilaisia teknisiä järjestelmiä talotekniikasta asetinlaitteeseen ja kokonaisuuden hallinnasta tulee painajaismainen, jos jokaisella asemalla tämä tekniikka on erilaista (asemien välistä yhteistoimintaa vaativien järjestelmien välille olisi rakennettava rajapintoja, joka asemalle tarvittaisiin järjestelmiin erilaiset varaosat ja erikseen koulutettu osaaminen, jne.) Siksi on järkevää, että yhtenäisyydestä hyötyvät tekniset järjestelmät ostetaan yhtenä kokonaisuutena mahdollisimman pitkälle osuudelle. Nämä tekniset järjestelmät ovat hyvin merkittävä osa rakennuskustannuksista ja rakentamiseen vaadittavassa ajasta myös iso osa menee niiden rakentamiseen.

Liikennevirasto on jo jonkin aikaa suosinut malleja, joissa isoillakin hankkeilla on vain yksi vastuullinen urakoitsija ja kehittyneimpänä näistä malleista on allianssimalli. Muistan itse, kuinka n. 20 vuotta sitten erillisurakoina tehdyt silloisen Tiehallinnon tiehankkeet valmistuivat usein myöhässä ja teiden varsilla oleviin työstä kertoviin infotauluihin vaihdettiin sen vuoksi valmistumisvuotta hankkeen aikana. Yhden kokonaisvastuullisen urakoitsijan malleihin siirtymisen jälkeen hankkeet ovat pysyneet hyvin aikataulussa, monet valmistuneet etuajassakin, ja kustannukset ovat pysyneet urakkasopimuksen mukaisina. Vaan eipä Liikennevirastokaan ole käyttänyt näitä malleja kaikissa hankkeissa, esim. Kehärata tehtiin erillisurakoina.

----------


## petteri

> Yhden kokonaisvastuullisen urakoitsijan malleihin siirtymisen jälkeen hankkeet ovat pysyneet hyvin aikataulussa, monet valmistuneet etuajassakin, ja kustannukset ovat pysyneet urakkasopimuksen mukaisina. Vaan eipä Liikennevirastokaan ole käyttänyt näitä malleja kaikissa hankkeissa, esim. Kehärata tehtiin erillisurakoina.


Kokonaisvastuullinen urakointi toimii hyvin silloin kun projektissa on aika vähän liittymiä muuhun infraan tai tekniikkaan. Jos katsoo sekä Länsimetroa että Kehärataa, ne ovat laajennusinvestointeja, joissa on aika paljon liittymiä. Kokonaan uusi metrolinja olisikin aika erilainen projekti kuin nykyisen metron länsilaajennus.

Toki on myös huomattava, että kokonaisvastuullisessa urakoinnissa tarjouksia ja projektinhallintaa tekevät usein suurten projektien huippuorganisaatiot, joille ko. projektin toteutuksen onnistuminen on elämän ja kuoleman kysymys.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaan eipä Liikennevirastokaan ole käyttänyt näitä malleja kaikissa hankkeissa, esim. Kehärata tehtiin erillisurakoina.


Liikennevirasto on selvästikin edennyt varovaisesti allianssimallin käyttöönotossa. Aluksi on pilotoitu ja mallia sovellettu vain maantieurakoissa. Allianssimallin ensimmäinen sovellutus rataurakoissa oli Liekki-hanke, eli Lielahti - Kokemäki -rataosan peruskorjaus vuonna 2013. Tampereen rantatunneli taas on ensimmäien hyvin vaativa ja teknisesti monimutkainen allianssimallilla toteutettu hanke. Kun kokemukset näistäkin ovat olleet oikein hyviä, niin eiköhän jatkossa kaikki isot hankkeet toteuteta allianssimallina. Vaikka voi olla, että liikennevirasto vielä seuraa, kuinka Tampereen raitiotiehanke onnistuu, sillä siinä tulee uutena elementtinä vielä melko laaja sovittaminen kaupunkirakenteeseen: urakkarajat eivät tässä hankkeesssa ole yksinkertaisia. Kiinnostavaa on nähdä miten onnistuu yhteensovittaminen ja varsinkin niiden tilanteiden hallinta, kun kesken töitä tulisi tarpeelliseksi joko laajentaa tai supistaa urakkaa jossain kohdassa.

----------


## Kani

> Kokkinen tuli Länsimetron toimitusjohtajaksi käytännössä Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelusta. Se ei ole sellainen tausta, jossa saadaan riittävästi kokemusta projektiorganisaation ja toimintatapojen rakentamiseksi miljarditason hajautetulle ja paljon erilaisia riippuvuuksia sisältävälle projektille käytännössä tyhjästä.


Onhan se ymmärrettävää, ettei osaa johtaa 1,1 miljardin euron projektia, jos on palkattu johtamaan alun perin 452 miljoonan hintaiseksi väitettyä pikkuhanketta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osassa töistä asema/rataosuus kerrallaan hankkiminen voisi toimia, osassa ei. Metrossa on valtava määrä erilaisia teknisiä järjestelmiä talotekniikasta asetinlaitteeseen ja kokonaisuuden hallinnasta tulee painajaismainen, jos jokaisella asemalla tämä tekniikka on erilaista (asemien välistä yhteistoimintaa vaativien järjestelmien välille olisi rakennettava rajapintoja, joka asemalle tarvittaisiin järjestelmiin erilaiset varaosat ja erikseen koulutettu osaaminen, jne.) Siksi on järkevää, että yhtenäisyydestä hyötyvät tekniset järjestelmät ostetaan yhtenä kokonaisuutena mahdollisimman pitkälle osuudelle. Nämä tekniset järjestelmät ovat hyvin merkittävä osa rakennuskustannuksista ja rakentamiseen vaadittavassa ajasta myös iso osa menee niiden rakentamiseen.


Teknisten järjestelmien yhteensovittamisessa on omat haasteensa, mutta siitä ei muodostu estettä sille, että rakennushanke jaetaan järkeviin osiin. Yksi ratkaisu on se, minkä edellä oikeastaan jo mainitsit. Eli tehdään niin, että esimerkiksi liikenteenohjaus hankintaan yhdeltä toimittajalta ensimmäisen hankeosan yhteydessä, ja sen jälkeen sama toimittaja tekee liikenteenohjauksen myös loppuihin hankeosiin. Usein tämä on teknisesti välttämätöntä. Esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, että järjestelmässä on yksi keskuslaite, ja uusien rataosien on pakko toimia tämän alussa hankitun keskuslaitteen alaisuudessa. Jolloin käytännössä ainoa ratkaisu on, että sama toimittaja jatkaa tulevien hankeosien kanssa.

Tärkeä osissa rakentamisen etu on kerätä kokemusta ja oppia. Mutta niille, joille kalliilla rakentaminen on eduksi, on eduksi, ettei isoja hankkeita jaeta osiin ja edetä maltillisesti ja opita tekemään vähemmällä rahalla. Nykytilanteessa on selvä, että Matinkylän metron toteutustapa on epäonnistunut ja tulee veronmaksajille kalliiksi. Poliitikot ovatkin jo kuukausi sitten Jokerista päättäessään painottaneet sitä, että samoja virheitä ei tehdä Jokerilla kuin Länsimetrossa. Näin pitäisi vaatia myös Kivenlahden metrosta.

Veronmaksajien kannalta oikea ratkaisu on pysäyttää Kivenlahden hanke odottamaan, että ensin selvitetään Matinkylän sotku ja otetaan opiksi. Ei ole vaikea arvata, että kunhan poliitikot ovat myöntäneet vielä tämän päivän jälkeen jonkin 100 miljoonaa lisää Matinkylän metrolle, hekin ymmärtäisivät suhtautua Kivenlahden osuudesta päättämiseen vaatimalla sen toteutukseen parannuksia Matinkylään verrattuna, jos vain ottavat itselleen tilaisuuden päättää. Näinhän olisi pitänyt tehdä jo alun perin, mutta ei tehty. Ja epäilen, että tarkoituksella.

Antero

----------


## Huppu

Kuulin että Hsl:n Facebook sivuilla oli joku kysynyt asemien pysähtymisaikoja ja Hsl oli vastannut että asemalta pysähtyminen saa kestää vilkkailla asemilla 30 sekunttia. 
Hsl tekee hienoa työtä ja arvostan sitä monessa asiassa, mutta en usko että tämä onnistuu vilkkailla asemilla (esim. Rautatientori) vaikka ovien pysähtymispaikat merkittäisiin ja vuoroväli olisi 2.5 minuuttiia.

Liikaa ihmisiä jää pois ja tulee kyytiin tungos varsinkin klo 16 ruuhka-aikaan on liian iso. Pelkäänkin että jos ei aikatauluja tältäosalta muuteta metrot ovat jatkuvasti myöhässä. Tässä en puhu eden kyytiin / ovienväliin juoksevista ihmisistä.

----------


## 339-DF

Oletko kellottanut pysäkkiaikoja? Jos tuo aika lasketaan ovien avautumisesta sulkeutumiseen, niin 30 s on loppujen lopuksi aika pitkä aika. Kun metro vielä kulkee tiheämmin, on kulkijoita per juna tietenkin vähemmän, joten pysäkkiaika lyhenee. Meidän väljät metroasemat, leveät oviaukot ja kohtalaisen maltilliset matkustajamäärät huomioiden minusta tuo 30 s ei ole suuruusluokaltaan mitenkään pielessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun metro vielä kulkee tiheämmin, on kulkijoita per juna tietenkin vähemmän, joten pysäkkiaika lyhenee.


Oviakin on vähemmän, kun junat lyhenevät, joten kokonaisvaikutus on aikalailla +-0. Lyhyessä junassa väki tosin jakaantunee ainakin Rautatientorilla tasaisemmin eri oviaukoille kuin pitkässä junassa, koska asemalla on vain yksi sisäänkäynti keskellä asemaa.

----------


## Markku K

> Kuulin että Hsl:n Facebook sivuilla oli joku kysynyt asemien pysähtymisaikoja ja Hsl oli vastannut että asemalta pysähtyminen saa kestää vilkkailla asemilla 30 sekunttia. 
> Hsl tekee hienoa työtä ja arvostan sitä monessa asiassa, mutta en usko että tämä onnistuu vilkkailla asemilla (esim. Rautatientori) vaikka ovien pysähtymispaikat merkittäisiin ja vuoroväli olisi 2.5 minuuttiia.
> 
> Liikaa ihmisiä jää pois ja tulee kyytiin tungos varsinkin klo 16 ruuhka-aikaan on liian iso. Pelkäänkin että jos ei aikatauluja tältäosalta muuteta metrot ovat jatkuvasti myöhässä. Tässä en puhu eden kyytiin / ovienväliin juoksevista ihmisistä.


Nykyinen pysähdysaikamitoitus on 15sek, paitsi IK ja RT jotka ovat 30sek. Myös 4min vuorovälillä. Mikä olisi mielestäsi sopiva pysähdysaika?  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyinen pysähdysaikamitoitus on 15sek, paitsi IK ja RT jotka ovat 30sek. Myös 4min vuorovälillä. Mikä olisi mielestäsi sopiva pysähdysaika?


Minäpä olen ilkeä(hkö) ja vastaan tähän, vaikkei minulta kysytäkään. Ja vastaanpa vielä sellaiseen kysymykseen, jota ei kysytä. Nimittäin jos metro olisi automatisoitu, niin väitän ettei edes 45 sekuntia olisi riittänyt. Kun olen noita automaattimetrojen pysäkkiaikoja kellotellut muutamassa paikassa, niin niissä on järjestään aivan hirvittävän paljon löysää. Junan pysähtymisestä ovien avautumiseen menee paljon aikaa ja myös laituriovet viivästyttävät.

Jospa heitän 20 sekkaa lisää per asema verrattuna nykytilanteeseen (mikä on minusta pikemminkin alakanttiin kuin yläkanttiin), niin siitä tulee (matkustajan näkökulmasta eli päättäreiden extra-ajat pois jättäen) 20 x 20 s eli 6 min 40 s lisäaikaa VuosaariMatinkylä -välille.

Toivotaanko, ettei sitä automaattia koskaan tule?  :Smile:

----------


## Huppu

> Nykyinen pysähdysaikamitoitus on 15sek, paitsi IK ja RT jotka ovat 30sek. Myös 4min vuorovälillä. Mikä olisi mielestäsi sopiva pysähdysaika?


Ok. En tiennyt nykyistä vuoroväliä. Mutta vieläkin mietin riitääkö tämä vilkkaimilla muilla asemilla esim. Matinkylässä (toisessa vaiheessa kun ei ole enää päätepysäkki), Herttoniemessä ja Sörnäisissä?

----------


## Kani

Helsingin Uutisissa ja sen sisarlehdissä on menneenä viikonloppuna ilmestynyt paksu Meidän metro -liite. Lehden ajatus lienee ollut juhlistaa ensi maanantaina 15.8. vietettäviä bileitä, joita ei tullutkaan. 

Sisällöltään melko hurmahenkinen ja ajoituksensa puolesta varsin hämmentävä lehti lienee laadittu ajoissa alkuvuoden mittaan valmiiksi, ja ilmoitusmyyntiä on ollut sen verran, ettei julkaisemista voitu peruakaan. 

http://epaper.fi/read/3000/0tILwY5C

----------


## Markku K

Mulkkasin vielä tarkemmin nykyiset ja myös 15.8. aloitettavan 2½min -liikenteen pysähdysaikoja. Ne ovat 20/25sek paitsi RT 40sek ja IK 35sek.
Muutetaan tarvittaessa.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## HeSa

Viime viikonlopun Länsiväylälehdessä oli pieni artikkeli jonka mukaan HSL varautuu siihen, että länsimetro alkaa kulkea vasta ensi kesänä ja arvio korvaavan bussiliikenteen hinnasta on korjattu 19 miljoonaksi euroksi, kun se aiemmin oli 7 miljoonaa. Aikamoinen ero, mutta kyse on siis nimenomaan varautumisesta, eikä kustannuksia näin ollen vielä synny. Näin ollen HSL kuitenkin mahdollistaa sen että korvaavaa bussiliikennettä voidaan jatkaa ainakin ensi kesän saakka mikäli länsimetro ei valmistu ennen sitä. Lokakuun loppupuolella on luvattu jonkinlainen arvio koska länsimetro voisi alkaa, mutta mulla on koko ajan ollut sellainen kummallinen fiilis että saamme matkustaa rakkailla länsiväyläbusseillamme vielä pitkään.

----------


## j-lu

Eikö loppusyksystä pitänyt tulla lisää tietoa aloittamisajankohdasta? Olen kyllä antanut itseni ymmärtää, että järjestelmätestaukset eivät ole menneet ihan suunnitelmien mukaan. Ongelmia on ollut.

----------


## Resiina

Okei mikä on tilanne nyt länsimetron osalta, eli mistä kiikastaa ?

sitten muutama muu kysymys
mikä on ruoholahden aseman vuorotiheys ja käyttääkö ne vuorot yhtä vai kahta raidetta ?
Onko rata ruoholahdesta länteen päin ajettavissa (pois lukuien kulunvalvonta)
Miten pitkällä on läntiset asemat

----------


## Markku K

> Okei mikä on tilanne nyt länsimetron osalta, eli mistä kiikastaa ?


Tähän vastaa vain Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja, tai hänen valtuuttama taho..




> mikä on ruoholahden aseman vuorotiheys ja käyttääkö ne vuorot yhtä vai kahta raidetta ?


Junia lähtee viikonpäivästä ja kellonajasta riippuen 3min40sek, 3min50sek tai 5min välein. Aivan aamulla löytyy myös 10 ja 15min välit kertaluontoisesti.
Junat lähtevät oletuksena aina raiteelta 1. Kääntöraiteella käytetään ajoittain molempia raiteita, saapuvien junien tiheydestä riippuen.




> Onko rata ruoholahdesta länteen päin ajettavissa (pois lukuien kulunvalvonta)


On ajettavissa metrojunilla. Mipron asetinlaite toimii koko länsimetron alueella. Ruoholahden sauma (Mipro <->Siemens) ei ole vielä toimintavalmis.




> Miten pitkällä on läntiset asemat


Tähän vastaa vain Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja, tai hänen valtuuttama taho..

----------


## Matkalainen

Yle: Länsimetro myöntää: Metro ei kulje tammikuussa

----------


## sub

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## j-lu

Ei yllättänyt, mutta asettaa kesän sekoilun aina vain kummallisempaan valoon. Miten Länsimetro Oy:lle saattoi selvitä vasta pari kuukautta ennen suunniteltua aloituspäivää, että metro on yli puoli vuotta aikataulustaan myöhässä? Ts. siellä ei ole ollut mitään käsitystä, missä vaiheessa projekti on ja mitä on vielä jäljellä. Eikä taida olla vieläkään.

Hyvissä käsissä. Luotan Kokkiseen kuin vuoreen.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Kyllähän tätä valitettavasti osasi vähän odottaa, vaikka yritin olla optimisti siinä, että yksi viivästys riittäisi. No, toistaiseksi tämä on mennyt vielä tosi hyvin verrattuna esim. Olkiluoto 3:n rakennusprojektiin, mutta tietysti jos Länsimetrossa oikein yrittävät ja panostavat, voidaan senkin hankkeen saavutukset aikanaan ylittää. Silloin metro kulkisi Espooseen joskus 2030-luvulla useamman miljardin hinnalla.

----------


## hmikko

Olkiluoto 3 saattaa kyllä vetäistä salaisen Fukushima-kortin tässä kilpailussa, ja sille ei metro kyllä pärjäisi vaikka tunneli täyttyis merivedestä ruuhkahuipun aikaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllähän tätä valitettavasti osasi vähän odottaa, vaikka yritin olla optimisti siinä, että yksi viivästys riittäisi. No, toistaiseksi tämä on mennyt vielä tosi hyvin verrattuna esim. Olkiluoto 3:n rakennusprojektiin, mutta tietysti jos Länsimetrossa oikein yrittävät ja panostavat, voidaan senkin hankkeen saavutukset aikanaan ylittää. Silloin metro kulkisi Espooseen joskus 2030-luvulla useamman miljardin hinnalla.


Tavalliset kadunrakennus- ja kunnallistekniikka proggikset osataan kanssa möhliä. Metro on sentään muutama kertaluokka vaativampi hanke ja on nyt siis puoli vuotta myöhässä.  Leppävaaran ja Vermon välillä on rakennennettu uutta vesijohtoa, viemäreitä ja 4-kaistaista autobaanaa jo yli 2 vuotta. Alunperin piti olla valmis jo vuosi sitten v 2015 syksyllä. Voi olla että vuoden rakentaminen kestää 3 vuotta yhteensä kun on valmis. Eniten kärsivät alueen asukkaat melusta ja pölystä ja  katua käyttävät jalankulkijat ja pyörilijät, koska kevyen liikenteen väylät on työmaan ajaksi hävitetty kokonaan. Lisäksi vaikuttaa siltä että kaivinkonefirmat tekevät hyvää tiliä koska kaivinkoneita ajelee työmaalls koko ajan edestaksisin ilman mitään varsinaista tehtävää, koneita on kymmeniä ja joskus on pieni maakasa kauhassa mutta useimmiten ei mitään.

Toinen juttu on että uskaltaako kukaan rakentaa high-tech infraa enää kuten metroa, ydinvoimaloita ja lentokenttiä kun turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat niin kovia? Esim Berliinin uutta Brandenburg päälentokenttää https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flugha...in_Brandenburg ei ole voitu ottaa käyttöön ollenkaan vaikka piti olla valmis 2010!

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

Vielä kummallisempaan valoon tämän asettaa tämä lauantaina julkaistu uutinen: http://m.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/kohu...hti_Uutiskirje (arkistoitu versio)

Toivottavasti Länsimetroa ei oteta käyttöön ollenkaan.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Se olisikin jo kiinnostavaa, että ensin maksettaisiin miljardi ja sitten jätetään käyttämättä. Niin tai näin, monilla palstalaisilla saattaa herättää riemastusta tämä kohta Kauppalehden jutussa: "Toimitusjohtaja Matti Kokkinen tietää, että niin kutsutut lyhyet asemat ovat oikea ratkaisu." Ja tietysti se yksityiskohta, että kaksi päivää sitten sanottiin että "Länsimetron ykkösvaihe alkaa olla testausta vaille valmis" ja nyt sitten lykätään. Ilmeisesti aamun ensimmäinen testi tänään ei mennyt ihan ns. putkeen tai edes tunneliin, tai sitten sisäinen tiedonkulku on pysynyt yhtä loistavana kuin ennenkin.

----------


## sm3

Typerää antaa tuommosia lausuntoja että testejä vaille valmis ennenkun edes tiedetään mitään testien onnistumisesta. Annetaan niitä lausuntoja sitten vasta kun on on jotain näyttöä niiden tueksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metro [...] on nyt siis puoli vuotta myöhässä.


Puoli vuotta verrattuna mihin? Louko kertoi meille syksyllä 2006, että metro olisi valmis jo 2011. Siitä on ensi vuonna tullut kuluneeksi kuusi vuotta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Missä välissä muuten tammikuusta 2017 oli tullut avaamisen tavoiteaika? Tietämäni mukaan vasta näitä aikoja olisi ylipäätään ollut tulossa tietoa siitä, milloin metro arviolta avattaisiin.

----------


## sm3

https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2016/valm...-bussilinjasto




> Tämän hetken arvio on, että matkustajille tarkoitettu koeliikenne voi alkaa viimeistään tammikuussa 2017.

----------


## MJG

> Vielä kummallisempaan valoon tämän asettaa tämä lauantaina julkaistu uutinen: http://m.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/kohu...hti_Uutiskirje (arkistoitu versio)


Kuinka niin? "Testausta vaille valmis" voi olla vaikka kuinka pitkä aika. Kas kun testaus ei tarkoita kumileimasinta tehdyn työn päälle vaan virheiden etsimistä tehdystä työstä. Testauksen jälkeen sitten suunnitellaan ja toteutetaan korjaavat toimenpiteet ja kun ne on tehty, testataan taas. Toistetaan, kunnes homma toimii toleranssien puitteissa.

Ei kai kukaan voi olla niin naiivi, että jos heinäkuussa on yhden (1) aseman testaus aloitettu, uskoisi koko hankkeen valmistuvan seuraavan tammikuun alkuun.

Metroasemaa voidaan jollain kohtuudella verrata prosessiteollisuuslaitokseen. Esimerkiksi Äänekosken tulevan biotuotetehtaan ylösajon kestoksi arvioidaan 12-16 kuukautta. Sen verran siis kuluu tuon tehtaan valmistumisesta siihen, että prosessin kaikki komponentit pelaavat toivotulla tavalla yhteen. Metroaseman prosessi on todennäköisesti yksinkertaisempi, mutta ei savua ilman tulta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Puoli vuotta verrattuna mihin? Louko kertoi meille syksyllä 2006, että metro olisi valmis jo 2011. Siitä on ensi vuonna tullut kuluneeksi kuusi vuotta.


Jos rakentamaan olisi päästy jo 2006-2007 vaihteessa ja Koivusaaren ja Niittykummun asemat olisi jätetty pois, ja mitään valituksia ei olisi tarvinnnut odottaa, olisi voinut ehkä valmistua 2011.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> TMetro on sentään muutama kertaluokka vaativampi hanke ja on nyt siis puoli vuotta myöhässä.  Leppävaaran ja Vermon välillä on rakennennettu uutta vesijohtoa, viemäreitä ja 4-kaistaista autobaanaa jo yli 2 vuotta. Alunperin piti olla valmis jo vuosi sitten v 2015 syksyllä. Voi olla että vuoden rakentaminen kestää 3 vuotta yhteensä kun on valmis. Eniten kärsivät alueen asukkaat melusta ja pölystä ja  katua käyttävät jalankulkijat ja pyörilijät, koska kevyen liikenteen väylät on työmaan ajaksi hävitetty kokonaan. Lisäksi vaikuttaa siltä että kaivinkonefirmat tekevät hyvää tiliä koska kaivinkoneita ajelee työmaalls koko ajan edestaksisin ilman mitään varsinaista tehtävää, koneita on kymmeniä ja joskus on pieni maakasa kauhassa mutta useimmiten ei mitään.


Tämä väite on esitetty tällä foorumilla ainakin kolmeen kertaan, joten pakko kai korjata vaikka onkin ihan off-topicia. Kun kadunrakennus aloitettiin, toi rakennusfirma talomme ilmoitustaululle paperin, jossa työstä kerrottiin. Paperi on päivätty heinäkuussa 2015 ja sen mukaan valmista tulisi joulukuussa 2016. Toisin sanoen tienrakennus itsessään ei ole vielä myöhässä eikä viivästyttänyt valmistumista. Eri asia sitten on, viivästyikö rakentamisen aloittaminen vuodella jostakin syystä.

Kaivinkoneita ei ole ollut ihan kymmeniä, mutta tänäänkin näin päätä kääntämättä niitä kolme kerralla  - ja kaikki käynnissä. Kevyen  liikenteen väyliä ei ole kokonaan poistettu. Perkkaantien talojen takapihoilla kulkee viralliset kevyen liikenteen väylät, mutta kadun varren asukkaille ne eivät ole nopein tie Leppävaaran rautatieasemalle. Kiertoa tulee kävelijälle noin kaksi minuuttia. Perkkaantien länsipään varressakin on koko ajan ollut virallinen kevyen liikenteen väylä, mutta asfalttia siinä ei ole ollut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä väite on esitetty tällä foorumilla ainakin kolmeen kertaan, joten pakko kai korjata vaikka onkin ihan off-topicia. Kun kadunrakennus aloitettiin, toi rakennusfirma talomme ilmoitustaululle paperin, jossa työstä kerrottiin. Paperi on päivätty heinäkuussa 2015 ja sen mukaan valmista tulisi joulukuussa 2016. Toisin sanoen tienrakennus itsessään ei ole vielä myöhässä eikä viivästyttänyt valmistumista. Eri asia sitten on, viivästyikö rakentamisen aloittaminen vuodella jostakin syystä.


Anteeksi nyt vaan mutta Perkkaantie suljettiin kaikelta läpikulkevalta liikenteeltä Vermontien ja Majurinkadun välilltä jo marraskuussa 2014, kesällä 2015 suljettiin myös Majurinkadun ja Kehäykkösen välinen pätkä. Ennen sitä, koko vuoden 2014 aikana Ravitie oli työn alla, ja polkupyörällä ajo oli kielletty sillä.

Perkkaantie avattiin uudestaan autoliikenteelle tänä kesänä mutta kevyen liikenteen väylä puuttuu yhä. Perkkaan kerrostalojen takana pääsee vissiin mutkitelevia polkuja pitkin Leppävaaran keskustaan, mutta ei ole vaihtoehto vieraspaikkakuntalaiselle jolla on pidempi matka kuljettavana. Koko vuoden 2015 aikana ainoa vaihtoehto itä-länsisuuntaiselle työmatkapyöräilylle oli polkea Talin golfkentän ja Vermon raviradan eteläpuolitse ja Säterin kautta, tänä vuonna olen kulkenut Perkaantietä pitkin autoja ja kaivinkoneita väistellen. Kyltillä jossa kerrottiin töistä luvattiin valmistumisajankohdaksi ensin lokakuu 2015, sitten vuoden loppu 2015, nyt vuoden loppu 2016. Ongelma tiedottamisessa on voinut johtua siitä että työn eri vaiheilla on ollut eri organisaatioita tilaajina, vesijohtotöistä on vastannut HSY ja katutöistä Espoon kaupunki ja kummallakin tilaajalla on ollut omat kylttinsä, mutta ulkopuolinen kadun käyttäjä tuntee itsensä huijatuksi. Seuraava vaihe on tietysti raide-jokerin kiskojen asentaminen, mutta se toivottavasti ei häiritse kevyttä liikennettä, tai mene ja tiedä.

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Jos rakentamaan olisi päästy jo 2006-2007 vaihteessa ja Koivusaaren ja Niittykummun asemat olisi jätetty pois, ja mitään valituksia ei olisi tarvinnnut odottaa, olisi voinut ehkä valmistua 2011.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tähän varmaan jotenkin voitaisiin liittää lehmän lentäminen?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Kostonhimoiset espoolaispoliitikot hiovat jo giljotiiniensa ja mestauskirveidensä teriä, jotta syyllisten päät saadaan vadille länsimetron liikennöinnin käynnistymisen jälkeen:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9222079

----------


## Kani

Kunnallisvaalit ovat keväällä, joten nyt on jokaisen ehdolla olevan esitettävä tomeraa selvityksenvaatijaa. Näin siitä huolimatta, että Länsimetrostahan ovat poliittisessa vastuussa nimenomaan poliitikot itse, ja heidän valitsemansa virkamiehet. Suurin osa näistä tomerista sankareista ei ole tehnyt mitään sen eteen, että Länsimetro olisi syntynyt sillä hinnalla ja siinä aikataulussa, josta aikanaan päätettiin. Päinvastoin, he ovat suojelleet toinen toistaan ja antaneet tukensa seudun päätöksentekokulttuurille. Esimerkiksi kenenkään eroa ei ole kertaakaan vakavasti vaadittu. Päitä putoaisi välittömästi, jos guzeninat ja muut kaltaisensa niin päättäisivät. Kun erotettavat kuitenkin olisivat omia kavereita, näin ei tapahdu.

Asioita vähänkään seuraaville ei mikään länsi/automaattimetrosotkussa ole tullut yllätyksenä. On epäuskottavaa ja läpinäkyvää pelaamista, että politiikan kärkinimet teeskentelevät nyt yllättynyttä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

No jotakin hyvääkin tästä metrosotkusta on seurannut eli ainakin nettihuumori on päässyt kukkimaan:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9222617

----------


## vompatti

> Anteeksi nyt vaan mutta Perkkaantie suljettiin kaikelta läpikulkevalta liikenteeltä Vermontien ja Majurinkadun välilltä jo marraskuussa 2014, kesällä 2015 suljettiin myös Majurinkadun ja Kehäykkösen välinen pätkä. Kyltillä jossa kerrottiin töistä luvattiin valmistumisajankohdaksi ensin lokakuu 2015, sitten vuoden loppu 2015, nyt vuoden loppu 2016.


En väitä, että Rainerin mikään tieto olisi väärää. Näen kuitenkin asiat eri kannalta enkä ole lukenut yhtään työmaan kylttiä. Minulla on hallussani heinäkuussa 2015 toimitettu paperi, jonka mukaan Perkkaantien länsipään rakentaminen alkaa pian ja on valmista joulukuussa 2016. Kaikki mahdollinen myöhästyminen on siis tapahtunut ennen Perkkaantien länsipään rakentamisen aloittamista ja näin ollen tämä myöhästyminen ei voi johtua siitä, että työmaalla kaivurit seisoisivat toimettomina.

Kun länsipää tulee valmiiksi, alkaa (jossain vaiheessa) itäpään rakentaminen (Majurinkadusta itään). Ehkä vuonna 2018 saamme lukea, kuinka valmista piti olla jo lokakuussa 2015? Sitten alkaa Jokerin rakentaminen. Ehkä vuonna 2020 saamme tältä foorumilta lukea, että valmista piti olla jo vuonna 2015?




> Perkkaan kerrostalojen takana pääsee vissiin mutkitelevia polkuja pitkin Leppävaaran keskustaan, mutta ei ole vaihtoehto vieraspaikkakuntalaiselle jolla on pidempi matka kuljettavana. Koko vuoden 2015 aikana ainoa vaihtoehto itä-länsisuuntaiselle työmatkapyöräilylle oli polkea Talin golfkentän ja Vermon raviradan eteläpuolitse ja Säterin kautta, tänä vuonna olen kulkenut Perkaantietä pitkin autoja ja kaivinkoneita väistellen.


Jotenkin luulen, että olet valinnut turhan kiertäviä reittejä. Suosittelen katsomaan kartasta suorempia reittejä. Tai jos tulet käymään, niin näytän kyllä mitä reittiä olen kulkenut nopeasti ja turvallisesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähän varmaan jotenkin voitaisiin liittää lehmän lentäminen?


Kiinassa osataan kyllä rakentaa metroja niin lyhyessä ajassa. Kulttuuriero?


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:05 ----------




> Kunnallisvaalit ovat keväällä, joten nyt on jokaisen ehdolla olevan esitettävä tomeraa selvityksenvaatijaa. Näin siitä huolimatta, että Länsimetrostahan ovat poliittisessa vastuussa nimenomaan poliitikot itse, ja heidän valitsemansa virkamiehet. Suurin osa näistä tomerista sankareista ei ole tehnyt mitään sen eteen, että Länsimetro olisi syntynyt sillä hinnalla ja siinä aikataulussa, josta aikanaan päätettiin. Päinvastoin, he ovat suojelleet toinen toistaan ja antaneet tukensa seudun päätöksentekokulttuurille. Esimerkiksi kenenkään eroa ei ole kertaakaan vakavasti vaadittu. Päitä putoaisi välittömästi, jos guzeninat ja muut kaltaisensa niin päättäisivät. Kun erotettavat kuitenkin olisivat omia kavereita, näin ei tapahdu.
> 
> Asioita vähänkään seuraaville ei mikään länsi/automaattimetrosotkussa ole tullut yllätyksenä. On epäuskottavaa ja läpinäkyvää pelaamista, että politiikan kärkinimet teeskentelevät nyt yllättynyttä.


Suomalaisessa kunnallispolitiikassa jossa luottamushenkilöt tekevät enemmän tai vähemmän vapaaehtoisesti ja pientä korvausta vastaan töitä, on ollut tapana että ei kyseenalaisteta virkamiehiä tai kunnallisten yhtiöiden johtoa, ellei sitten kuulu ns protestipuolueisiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

> Suomalaisessa kunnallispolitiikassa jossa luottamushenkilöt tekevät enemmän tai vähemmän vapaaehtoisesti ja pientä korvausta vastaan töitä, on ollut tapana että ei kyseenalaisteta virkamiehiä tai kunnallisten yhtiöiden johtoa, ellei sitten kuulu ns protestipuolueisiin.
> 
> t. Rainer


Protestipuolueelle alkaisi olla pientä tilausta länsimetroilussa.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Kauppalehdestä kaikkien näiden katastrofien keskellä pientä muistutusta siitä, miksi metroa tehdään. On hankkeesta sitten mitä mieltä tahansa siitä näkökulmasta, onko se paras mahdollinen joukkoliikenneratkaisu Espoolle, tällaisia tuloksia ei saataisi lisäämällä Länsiväylälle suhaamaan enemmän busseja vaikka ne olisi tehty platinasta ja heijastaisivat taivaalle sateenkaaria mennessään, ehkä ei samassa määrin myöskään esim. pikaratikoilla. Eli: "Jokainen Länsimetroon investoitu euro synnyttää viisi uutta investointieuroa." Vaikka tuossa olisi puolet Lapin lisää, avautuu hankkeen merkitys pääkaupunkiseudun kehittymiselle. Lisää asuntoja tarvitaan, tätä kautta niitä nyt sitten muun muassa tulee. Ja kun väitellään siitä, ketkä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät hyötyvät esim. matka-ajoissa ja ketkä taas kärsivät, pitää yhtälössä ottaa huomioon nämä uusien metroasemien lähelle syntyvät uudet asunnot. (Ja aiheen sivusta minun mielestäni pitää huomioida myös se, että liityntäliikenteen vuoroväli on usein tiheämpi kuin nyt Kamppiin menevien bussien - itse pidän vuoroväliä aika olennaisena osana palvelutasoa.)

----------


## hylje

Jos tavoite on hakea hyötyjä kiinteistökehityksestä, metro ei ole hirveän hyvä keppihevonen. Hyödyt kiinteistökehityksestä kun saisi kerättyä ihan vaan kaavoittamalla enemmän, sekoittuneemmin ja tiheämmin. 

Mitä tehokkaammin ja sekoittuneemmin rakentaa, sitä lähempänä ovat palvelut sekä työpaikat ja sitä lyhyempi keskimääräinen matka on. Ja sitä vähemmän tarvitaan liikennettä alueelta ulos, vaikka ihmismäärä nousee hurjasti. Vähän infrainvestointia, paljon kiinteistökehitystä, hurjan hyvä diili!

Metro, moottoritiet ja muu nopea ja tehokas liikenne on vastaavasti luonteva ratkaisu ja suorastaan edellytys kun rakennetaan väljää ja yksipuolista lähiötä, joka maksimoi liikennetarpeen muualle. Maksetaan paljon infrasta, jotta voidaan rakentaa vähemmän taloja. Siksi metroa rakennetaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Eli: "Jokainen Länsimetroon investoitu euro synnyttää viisi uutta investointieuroa." Vaikka tuossa olisi puolet Lapin lisää, avautuu hankkeen merkitys pääkaupunkiseudun kehittymiselle.


En edes tiedä mistä aloittaisin... Toki metro synnyttää rakennusinvestointeja, mutta niitä ei synny niinkään sen takia, että metro tuo lisäarvoa, vaan enimmäkseen siksi, että metro tekee yhdestä alueesta arvokkaamman toisen kustannuksella. Eli se siirtää arvoa paikasta toiseen. Kuntapäättäjä voi tietysti laskea investointieuroja ja todeta, että yhtä yhteiskunnan lanttia seuraa viisi yksityistä lanttia. Yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödyt ovat kuitenkin lopulta paljon pienemmät ja jos laskisi metron synnyttämälle epätasa-arvolle hinnan, sille, että yli puolen kilometrin päässä asemasta olevien kiinteistöjen arvo laskee metron vuoksi, tai jos tuo arvonalenema pitäisi korvata kiinteistönomistajille samalla tavoin kuin metron tuoma maan arvonnousu rahastetaan tonttikaupalla, niin vähän vaikea uskoa, että metroa Suomessa rakennettaisiin.

Espoon kaupunkirakenteeseen olisi sopinut raitiotie huomattavasti metroa paremmin. Se olisi mahdollistanut ihan yhtä suuren rakentamisen, mutta tietenkään se ei olisi ollut yhtä hyvä bisnes, koska rakennusliikkeet ja kunta eivät olisi siinä päässeet ryöväämään Espoon nykyisiä asukkaita samoissa määrin. Ainoa seikka, joka puhuu metron puolesta, on se, että nyt pk-seudulla on itä-länsisuuntainen raskasraide. Sekin on ihan hyvä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Espoon kaupunkirakenteeseen olisi sopinut raitiotie huomattavasti metroa paremmin. Se olisi mahdollistanut ihan yhtä suuren rakentamisen, mutta tietenkään se ei olisi ollut yhtä hyvä bisnes, koska rakennusliikkeet ja kunta eivät olisi siinä päässeet ryöväämään Espoon nykyisiä asukkaita samoissa määrin. Ainoa seikka, joka puhuu metron puolesta, on se, että nyt pk-seudulla on itä-länsisuuntainen raskasraide. Sekin on ihan hyvä.


Nyt on erittäin hyvä mahdollisuus kehittää Espoon - tuon moottoritien penkerelle muodostuneen "kaupungin" - sisäiseen syöttöliikenteeseen metron ja rantaradan välille toimiva raitiotieverkko Tampereen malliin.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Toki metro synnyttää rakennusinvestointeja, mutta niitä ei synny niinkään sen takia, että metro tuo lisäarvoa, vaan enimmäkseen siksi, että metro tekee yhdestä alueesta arvokkaamman toisen kustannuksella. Eli se siirtää arvoa paikasta toiseen.


Tämä taitaa olla osittain uskon asia, mutta sen perusteella mitä rakennuttajatkin ovat tässä ja aiemmin julkisuuteen lausuneet, minusta vaikuttaisi että metrolla juuri on sellaista Kauppalehdessäkin mainittua "vetovoimaa" (vaikka se ei perustuisi mihinkään muuhun kuin mielikuviin) joka tuottaa enemmän uutta rakentamista kuin muut vaihtoehdot. On tietysti vaikea todistaa tätä kun rinnakaistodellisuutta, jossa olisikin valittu lisää busseja tai ratikka, ei tiettävästi löydy.

Väitteelle siitä, että metrosta kauempana olevien kiinteistöjen arvo _laskee_, kaipaisin todisteita. Sen voin kyllä helpommin uskoa, että niiden hinnat _nousevat hitaammin_.

----------


## j-lu

> Väitteelle siitä, että metrosta kauempana olevien kiinteistöjen arvo _laskee_, kaipaisin todisteita. Sen voin kyllä helpommin uskoa, että niiden hinnat _nousevat hitaammin_.


Seppo Laakson väitöskirja.

----------


## TuomasLehto

En äkkiseltään löydä Seppo Laakson väitöskirjaa yliopiston tai Helmetin tietokannoista. Ehkä joku osaa ohjata eteenpäin. Metron vaikutuksesta Helsingin hintoihin hän näyttää kyllä kirjoittaneen 1980- ja 1990-luvulla. Se taas ei tässä oikein riitä todisteeksi, jos toteutuneet tilastot näyttävät Espoossa asuntojen hintojen 2010-luvulla yleisesti nousevan (en itse osaa nähdä syytä, miksi tämä kehitys taianomaisesti kääntyisi sitten kun metro joskus valmistuu, vaikka kuten sanottu, voin kyllä uskoa hintojen nousevan hitaammin alueilla jotka ovat kaukana metrosta).

----------


## j-lu

^ "Urban Housing Prices and the Demand for Housing Characteristics. A Study on Housing Prices and the Willingness to pay for Housing Characteristics and Local Public Goods in the Helsinki Metropolitan Area"

Kyllähän tuossa tutkimuksessa oli muistaakseni eritelty ihan hyvin nuo vaikutukset. Ja pointti oli, että kun muut asuntojen hintoihin vaikuttavat tekijät elimoinoidaan, metro laskee kaukana asemista sijaitsevien asuntojen hintoja, nostaa lähellä asemia olevien asuntojen hintoja. 

Käy lainaamassa jostain, äläkä yritä luoda olkiukkoja, arvailla mitä tutkimuksessa on ja mitä ei.

edit: pointtina siis se, että metro ei pelkästään lisää maan arvoa, vaan myös siirtää sitä paikasta toiseen. Eli sen laskeminen, montako yksityistä investointieuroa yhtä julkista metroeuroa kohden syntyy, on yksinkertaisesti väärä ja harhaanjohtava tapa arvioida metron hyötyjä.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Ja pointti oli, että kun muut asuntojen hintoihin vaikuttavat tekijät elimoinoidaan, metro laskee kaukana asemista sijaitsevien asuntojen hintoja, nostaa lähellä asemia olevien asuntojen hintoja.


Selvä homma, mutta tuohan on aivan eri asia kuin se, mitä alunperin väitit ja mille kaipasin todisteita. Tuon uskoo kyllä ilman väitöskirjaakin.

----------


## j-lu

^ Ei ole. Mitä nyt jälkeenpäin luin omat tekstini, niin suht hyvä koheesio niissä on ja pointti oli kritisoida tuota postaamaasi linkkiä ja viestiäsi, jossa metron hyötyjä lasketaan ihan idioottimaisella tavalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> edit: pointtina siis se, että metro ei pelkästään lisää maan arvoa, vaan myös siirtää sitä paikasta toiseen. Eli sen laskeminen, montako yksityistä investointieuroa yhtä julkista metroeuroa kohden syntyy, on yksinkertaisesti väärä ja harhaanjohtava tapa arvioida metron hyötyjä.


Metrojen, lähijunaratojen ja pikaraitioteiden tarkoitus on yleismaailmallisesti nivota yhteen sekä asuin- että työpaikka-alueita sitä mukaa kun kaupunki levittäytyy. Se on totta että ne keskittävät työpaikat ja palvelut, mutta reunamille ja katvealueille jää sitten alueita jotka kehittyvät yksilöllisemmin eikä vain tehorakentamisen ehdoilla. Maan käyttöarvo sellaisissa paikoissa voi kasvaa siitä huolimatta, esim kaikenlaisessa virkistys-, liikunta- tai kulttuurikäytössä, yksilöllisinä puutarhakaupunkitoteutuksina tai tilaa vievän teollisuuden ja logistiikkafunktioiden sijoituspaikkana.

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Metrojen, lähijunaratojen ja pikaraitioteiden tarkoitus on yleismaailmallisesti nivota yhteen sekä asuin- että työpaikka-alueita sitä mukaa kun kaupunki levittäytyy.


Tämä nyt ylipäätään on liikennejärjestelmän tavoite kaupunkiseuduilla, eikä poista mitenkään sitä, että Etelä-Espooseen valittiin kokoluokkaa liian raskas joukkoliikenneväline.

----------


## pehkonen

> ^ "Urban Housing Prices and the Demand for Housing Characteristics. A Study on Housing Prices and the Willingness to pay for Housing Characteristics and Local Public Goods in the Helsinki Metropolitan Area"
> 
> Kyllähän tuossa tutkimuksessa oli muistaakseni eritelty ihan hyvin nuo vaikutukset. Ja pointti oli, että kun muut asuntojen hintoihin vaikuttavat tekijät elimoinoidaan, metro laskee kaukana asemista sijaitsevien asuntojen hintoja, nostaa lähellä asemia olevien asuntojen hintoja. 
> 
> Käy lainaamassa jostain, äläkä yritä luoda olkiukkoja, arvailla mitä tutkimuksessa on ja mitä ei.
> 
> edit: pointtina siis se, että metro ei pelkästään lisää maan arvoa, vaan myös siirtää sitä paikasta toiseen. Eli sen laskeminen, montako yksityistä investointieuroa yhtä julkista metroeuroa kohden syntyy, on yksinkertaisesti väärä ja harhaanjohtava tapa arvioida metron hyötyjä.


Ja suora linkki pdf-tiedostoon. https://www.etla.fi/julkaisut/a27-fi/

----------


## TuomasLehto

> yli puolen kilometrin päässä asemasta olevien kiinteistöjen arvo laskee metron vuoksi


ja




> kun muut asuntojen hintoihin vaikuttavat tekijät elimoinoidaan, metro laskee kaukana asemista sijaitsevien asuntojen hintoja, nostaa lähellä asemia olevien asuntojen hintoja


ei kyllä kertakaikkiaan millään ole sama asia. Espoon nykyisissä olosuhteissa ensimmäinen väite on yksiselitteisesti tähän saakka (ennen metron valmistumista) väärä, jos joku yksittäinen poikkeusalue löytyy niin saa korjata mutta se ei muuta kokonaiskuvaa. Ilman Suomen talouden romahdusta se tulee mitä todennäköisimmin olemaan väärä myös metron valmistumisen jälkeen - pääkaupunkiseudulla asuntojen hinnat nousevat edelleen. Ja jos taas talous romahtaa, metrolla lienee siinä aika pieni osa.

Mitä tulee niihin viisinkertaisiin investointeihin, siinä on väite jonka todenperäisyys voidaan mitata. Jos Länsimetron varrelle on rakennettu ja rakenteilla noin 5 miljardin edestä asuntoja, toimistoja, kauppakeskuksia yms., se pitää paikkansa. Jos ei, Kokkinen rohkeasti valehtelee lehdessä. Totta kai se voi olla siinä mielessä tarkoitushakuisesti valittu fakta, että ainakin osa samoista investoinneista olisi voinut toteutua samoihin paikkoihin tai toisin valittuihin paikkoihin ilmankin metroa. Nähdäkseni rakennuttajien julkisuuteen antamat lausunnot ja rakentamisen voimakas kasvu Espoossa Länsimetro-hankkeen käynnistymisen jälkeen viittaavat vahvasti siihen, että kaikki kyseessä olevat hankkeet eivät olisi toteutuneet ilman metroa. Mutta kuinka suuri määrä kasvusta on metron ansiota, sitä taas on mahdotonta mitata ainakaan täysin eurolleen ja neliömetrilleen, koska sitä vaihtoehtoista todellisuutta ei ole vielä löytynyt. Ei siis nähdäkseni mitenkään voi väittää varmaksi, ettei metrolla olisi vaikutusta muihin investointeihin muuten kuin sijainnin osalta.

----------


## sub

Suhteellisesti, ei välttämättä absoluuttisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä tulee niihin viisinkertaisiin investointeihin, siinä on väite jonka todenperäisyys voidaan mitata. Jos Länsimetron varrelle on rakennettu ja rakenteilla noin 5 miljardin edestä asuntoja, toimistoja, kauppakeskuksia yms., se pitää paikkansa. Jos ei, Kokkinen rohkeasti valehtelee lehdessä. Totta kai se voi olla siinä mielessä tarkoitushakuisesti valittu fakta, että ainakin osa samoista investoinneista olisi voinut toteutua samoihin paikkoihin tai toisin valittuihin paikkoihin ilmankin metroa. Nähdäkseni rakennuttajien julkisuuteen antamat lausunnot ja rakentamisen voimakas kasvu Espoossa Länsimetro-hankkeen käynnistymisen jälkeen viittaavat vahvasti siihen, että kaikki kyseessä olevat hankkeet eivät olisi toteutuneet ilman metroa. Mutta kuinka suuri määrä kasvusta on metron ansiota, sitä taas on mahdotonta mitata ainakaan täysin eurolleen ja neliömetrilleen, koska sitä vaihtoehtoista todellisuutta ei ole vielä löytynyt. Ei siis nähdäkseni mitenkään voi väittää varmaksi, ettei metrolla olisi vaikutusta muihin investointeihin muuten kuin sijainnin osalta.


Tähän koko asian ydin tiivistyy. Emme pysty mittaamaan. Joka ei tykkää metrosta, sanoo, että kyllä se kaikki olisi ilman metroakin rakennettu. Joka tykkää metrosta, panee kaiken metron ansioksi. Ehkä voimme olla samaa mieltä siitä, ettei kumpikaan ole oikeassa  totuus on jossain siellä välimaastossa. Mutta mikä se totuus tarkalleen ottaen on, sitä emme voi koskaan tietää.

Perusteluja voi sitten jokainen etsiä sieltä mistä haluaa. Joka ei tykkää metrosta, hakee perusteluja mielellään vertailusta itämetroon  se metro on ollut siellä yli 30 vuotta, mutta kovin väljää on maankäyttö silti. Idälle metro ei ole ollut piristysruiske.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Perusteluja voi sitten jokainen etsiä sieltä mistä haluaa. Joka ei tykkää metrosta, hakee perusteluja mielellään vertailusta itämetroon  se metro on ollut siellä yli 30 vuotta, mutta kovin väljää on maankäyttö silti. Idälle metro ei ole ollut piristysruiske.


Mä en allekirjoita ihan tuotakaan. Vuosaarta ei olisi rakennettu nykyisen kaltaiseksi ilman metroa ja Itäkeskuksen paikalla olisi vain pusikkoa itäväylän kummallakin puolella.

Asiasta toiseen: 

Länsimetron teknisten ongelmien aiheuttajaksi epäillään nyt että pääurakoitsija Swecolla ei olisi riittävää IT-osaamista: https://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2016/...-huvudarkitekt

Itse olin kuvitellut että heillä olisi ollut, mutta jos näin ei ole, niin alan ymmärtää miksi juuri järjestelmien testauksen myöhästymisen takia joudutaan lykkäämään käyttöönottoa.

Jotenkin vaikuttaa kanssa että suomalainen rakennusalan kulttuuri ei pysty hanskaamaan isoja kokonaisuuksia. Mallia kannattais ottaa telakkateollisuudesta. Nämä nyt ovat arvailuja, jos joku foorumilaine on rakennusalalla ja tietää paremmin mikä on mennyt metrossa pieleen, niin voisi valistaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Historiassa on aina ollut niin, että sinne, minne joku liikennevirta siirretään, syntyy uutta asutusta ja liiketoimintaa, ja siellä, mistä liikennettä viedään pois, hiljenee. Länsimetro ei ole mikään ihmeinnovaatio, vaan yksi päätös siirrellä liikennevirtaa jostakin johonkin.

Oma asiansa on, kenen pitää olla iloinen siitä, että maksamalla verorahoista miljardi saadaan asuntojen hinnat nousemaan, ja hyötyykö tästä muutoksesta 1 %, 10 % vai miten iso osa seudun asukkaista. Tiettävästi monille sopisi, että asumiskustannukset olisivat kohtuulliset, ja jotkut ovat jopa sitä mieltä, että asuntojen kova hintataso jarruttaa muuttoliikettä pääkaupunkiseudulle.

----------


## hylje

> Historiassa on aina ollut niin, että sinne, minne joku liikennevirta siirretään, syntyy uutta asutusta ja liiketoimintaa, ja siellä, mistä liikennettä viedään pois, hiljenee.


Helsingin seudulla asutuksen ja liiketoiminnan syntymisen pullonkaula ei ole pitkiin aikoihin ollut liikenne, vaan kaavoitus. 

Lähestulkoon kaikkialla seudulla on riittävästi liikennevirtaa, että taloja voisi rakentaa lisää nykyisten rinnalle. Ne vahvojen liikennevirtojen eli motarien ja junaratojen varret ovat vielä korostuneemmin alikäytössä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Historiassa on aina ollut niin, että sinne, minne joku liikennevirta siirretään, syntyy uutta asutusta ja liiketoimintaa, ja siellä, mistä liikennettä viedään pois, hiljenee.


Tämä väite pitää paikkansa maaseuduulla, mutta ei suurkaupunkiolosuhteissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:13 ----------




> Helsingin seudulla asutuksen ja liiketoiminnan syntymisen pullonkaula ei ole pitkiin aikoihin ollut liikenne, vaan kaavoitus. 
> 
> Lähestulkoon kaikkialla seudulla on riittävästi liikennevirtaa, että taloja voisi rakentaa lisää nykyisten rinnalle. Ne vahvojen liikennevirtojen eli motarien ja junaratojen varret ovat vielä korostuneemmin alikäytössä.


Tästä olen täysin samaa mieltä.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> ja
> 
> 
> 
> ei kyllä kertakaikkiaan millään ole sama asia. Espoon nykyisissä olosuhteissa ensimmäinen väite on yksiselitteisesti tähän saakka (ennen metron valmistumista) väärä, jos joku yksittäinen poikkeusalue löytyy niin saa korjata mutta se ei muuta kokonaiskuvaa. Ilman Suomen talouden romahdusta se tulee mitä todennäköisimmin olemaan väärä myös metron valmistumisen jälkeen - pääkaupunkiseudulla asuntojen hinnat nousevat edelleen. Ja jos taas talous romahtaa, metrolla lienee siinä aika pieni osa.


Kyllä siinä on samaa asiaa tarkoitettu ja jos keskustelijoilla olisi halua ymmärtää toisiaan, niin tällaisesta ei tarvitsisi vängätä. Metron vaikutus aseman vaikutusalueen ulkopuolella on kiinteistöjen arvoa laskeva. Näin on, vaikka kiinteistöjen hinnat kokonaisuudessaan nousisivat. Oliko tarpeeksi ratakiskoa?

Jos miettii kokonaisuutena kiinteistökehittäjien halua luoda uusia keskuksia, on sitten kyse Kalasatamasta tai Länsimetron metroasemista, niin kyse on pohjimmiltaan seuraavasta bisneskeissistä: siinä imetään tietyn alueen elinvoima yhteen pisteeseen. Liikenne- eli asiakasvirrat keskitetään, jonka myötä myös alueen liiketoiminnoissa tapahtuu siirtymää kohti keskusta. Kiinteistökehittäjälle on todellä paljon helpompi ja tehokkaampaa hallita alueen liiketiloja yhdessä ostoskeskuksessa kuin ostaa alueen kaikki kivijalkatilat ja kärvistellä taloyhtiöiden vastikekertoimien kanssa. Luonnollisesti tällainen vaikuttaa myös asuntojen hintoihin: paitsi että joukkoliikenne paranee keskuksessa suhteessa laita-alueisiin, pidemmällä aikavälillä myös laita-alueiden palveluntarjonta kuihtuu. 

Jos metroa ajattelee pelkästään liikennevälineenä, niin siinä ei ole mitään järkeä Espoossa. Espoon kaupunkirakenne ei ole metrolle, mutta se halutaan rakentaa metrolle, koska ihmisvirtojen keskittäminen on äärimmäisen hyvä bisnes sekä kunnalle että kiinteistösijoittajille. Se on osin hyvä bisnes siksi, että siinä käydään niiden epäonnisten kukkarolla, jotka asuvat liian kaukana uusista keskuksista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos miettii kokonaisuutena kiinteistökehittäjien halua luoda uusia keskuksia, on sitten kyse Kalasatamasta tai Länsimetron metroasemista, niin kyse on pohjimmiltaan seuraavasta bisneskeissistä: siinä imetään tietyn alueen elinvoima yhteen pisteeseen. Liikenne- eli asiakasvirrat keskitetään, jonka myötä myös alueen liiketoiminnoissa tapahtuu siirtymää kohti keskusta.


Näin kävi myös silloin kun rautatiet rakennettiin 100-150 vuotta sitten. Tai kun raitiotiet rakennettiin Käpylään ja Munkkiniemeen, tai kun se rakennetaan nyt Laajasaloon. Paikat jonne ei mennyt rautatietä tai raitioteitä jäi joutomaaksi kunnes autoilu ja bussiliikenne yleistyi jolloin nekin alkoivat kehittyä. Entä sitten? 




> Jos metroa ajattelee pelkästään liikennevälineenä, niin siinä ei ole mitään järkeä Espoossa. Espoon kaupunkirakenne ei ole metrolle, mutta se halutaan rakentaa metrolle, koska ihmisvirtojen keskittäminen on äärimmäisen hyvä bisnes sekä kunnalle että kiinteistösijoittajille. Se on osin hyvä bisnes siksi, että siinä käydään niiden epäonnisten kukkarolla, jotka asuvat liian kaukana uusista keskuksista.


Espooossa on 270.000 asukasta ja ennuste on että parinkymmenen vuoden päästä n 400.000. Espoo on olut tähän asti lähes pelkkä autokaupunki joten on ihan hyvä että keskitetään ja tiivistetään liikenteen solmukohdissa kuten metro- ja rautatieasemien ympärillä. Metropäätöstä jahkailtiin n 30 vuotta ja metron reittikin on ollut tiedossa koko sen ajan, ihmiset ovat itse voineet tehdä kiinteistösijoittamista koskevia päätöksiään sen perusteella. Metron rakentaminen ei myöskään sulje pois pikaraitiotien tuloa, se tulee joka tapauksessa Leppävaaran ja Otaniemen välille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Näin kävi myös silloin kun rautatiet rakennettiin 100-150 vuotta sitten. Tai kun raitiotiet rakennettiin Käpylään ja Munkkiniemeen, tai kun se rakennetaan nyt Laajasaloon. Paikat jonne ei mennyt rautatietä tai raitioteitä jäi joutomaaksi kunnes autoilu ja bussiliikenne yleistyi jolloin nekin alkoivat kehittyä. Entä sitten?


Olisikohan nämä nyt kuitenkin hiukkasen huonoja esimerkkejä, jotka oikeastaan ovat sinun agendaasi vastaan? Se metro kun maksaa palttiarallaa kolme miljardia Kivenlahteen eikä kelpaa mihinkään muuhun tarkoitukseen siinä sivussa.

Rautatiet rakennettiin muuta tarkoitusta varten (kaukoliikenne) vaikka palvelivatkin samalla Albergat sun muut. Ja raitiotie taas oli kustannuksiltaan ja kapasiteetiltaan ihan eri luokassa ja sopi hyvin Munkkiniemeen ja Käpylään  aivan kuten nykyaikainen raitiotie sopisi E-Espooseen. Ei kenellekään olisi tullut mieleen toteuttaa miljardien tunneleita peltojen alle 100 vuotta sitten, eikä pitäisi tulla vieläkään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisikohan nämä nyt kuitenkin hiukkasen huonoja esimerkkejä, jotka oikeastaan ovat sinun agendaasi vastaan? Se metro kun maksaa palttiarallaa kolme miljardia Kivenlahteen eikä kelpaa mihinkään muuhun tarkoitukseen siinä sivussa.
> 
> Rautatiet rakennettiin muuta tarkoitusta varten (kaukoliikenne) vaikka palvelivatkin samalla Albergat sun muut. Ja raitiotie taas oli kustannuksiltaan ja kapasiteetiltaan ihan eri luokassa ja sopi hyvin Munkkiniemeen ja Käpylään  aivan kuten nykyaikainen raitiotie sopisi E-Espooseen. Ei kenellekään olisi tullut mieleen toteuttaa miljardien tunneleita peltojen alle 100 vuotta sitten, eikä pitäisi tulla vieläkään.


Etelä-Espooseen ei olisi saanut kunnollista nykyaikaista raitiotietä menemättä tunnelissa vesistöjen alta tai pitkiä siltoja pitkin yli, samaan tyyliin kuin Laajasaloon, eli se maksaa. Metron hintaista olisi rakentaminen joka tapauksessa ollut ainakin Otaniemeen asti. Jos siitä eteenpäin olisi selviydytty halvemmalla, rakentamalla katurata eristetyn radan sijaan, niin kyyti olisi ollut vastavavasti hitaampaa. Espoon lähiöt ei valitettavasti ole rakennettu samaan aikaan ja samaan tyylin kuin Käpylä ja Munkkiniemi eivätkä ole yhtä lähellä Helsingin keskustaa Tapiolaa ja Otaniemeä lukuunottamatta. 

Itse olen ihmetellyt että miksi myös Matinkylä-kivenlahti osuus rakennetaan koko matkan myös tunnelissa, vaikka siellä olisi ollut tilaa rakentaa maan päälle. Kuvittelen että koko länsimetron rakentaminen tunneliin johtui automaattimetrosuunnitelmasta. Haluttiin säästää talvikunnossapidossa ja varmistaa kaikkien automaattihärpäkkeiden toimivuus. Vuosaaren maanpäällisellä asemallahan automattimetroa varten  rakennetut laituriovet eivät toimineet kunnolla talvella ja oli yksi syy miksi koko automaattimetrohankkeesta luovuttiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Markku K

> Vuosaaren maanpäällisellä asemallahan automattimetroa varten  rakennetut laituriovet eivät toimineet kunnolla talvella ja oli yksi syy miksi koko automaattimetrohankkeesta luovuttiin.


Tässä on varmaankin joku väärinkäsitys. Nimittäin nimenomaan laituriovet olivat kolmen (?) vuoden ajan käytännöllisesti katsoen ainoa riittävällä varmuudella, mekaanisesti ja sähköisesti, toimiva kokonaisuus automatisointihankkeessa. Vikoja oli harvoin, eivätkä ne johtuneet talviolosuhteista. Faiveley on ilmeisen kokenut laituriovi/porttivalmistaja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä on varmaankin joku väärinkäsitys. Nimittäin nimenomaan laituriovet olivat kolmen (?) vuoden ajan käytännöllisesti katsoen ainoa riittävällä varmuudella, mekaanisesti ja sähköisesti, toimiva kokonaisuus automatisointihankkeessa. Vikoja oli harvoin, eivätkä ne johtuneet talviolosuhteista. Faiveley on ilmeisen kokenut laituriovi/porttivalmistaja.


Minkä takia Vuosaaren aseman laituriovet rakennettiin monta kertaa uudestaan, ja minkä takia Siemens viimeisessä neuvottelukierroksessa ennen automaattiprojektin purkamista vajaat 2 vuotta sitten halusi laskuttaa 20 M laituriovista erikseen, eikä voinut luvata että länsimetro voi aloittaa liikennöinnin ennnen 2017, johtuen siitä että laituriovien suunnittelu oli vielä kesken koska HKL oli useaan otteeseen muuttanut määrittelyjä niiden ominsisuuksista? Tämä siis pari vuotta sitten ilmestyneiden lehtiartikkeleiden perusteella, mm HS http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1413261183538

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> Minkä takia Vuosaaren aseman laituriovet rakennettiin monta kertaa uudestaan, ja minkä takia Siemens viimeisessä neuvottelukierroksessa ennen automaattiprojektin purkamista vajaat 2 vuotta sitten halusi laskuttaa 20 M laituriovista erikseen, eikä voinut luvata että länsimetro voi aloittaa liikennöinnin ennnen 2017, johtuen siitä että laituriovien suunnittelu oli vielä kesken koska HKL oli useaan otteeseen muuttanut määrittelyjä niiden ominsisuuksista? Tämä siis pari vuotta sitten ilmestyneiden lehtiartikkeleiden perusteella, mm HS http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1413261183538


Laituriovien tiimoilta oli vääntöä ainakin seinämän ja junan väliin jäävästä raosta ja sitä kautta ovien rakenteesta.

Talviolosuhteisiin tai ovien toimivuuteen tuo ei siis liittynyt. Kuten Markku K kirjoittikin, ovet *toimivat* varsin hyvin niin talvella kuin muutenkin. Ovien koekäytössä ilmenneet häiriöt liittyivät lähes yksinomaan kaukosäätimeen, jolla niitä koekäytettiin. Tuo kaukosäädin ei taas kuulunut ollenkaan lopulliseen laituriovijärjestelmään.

----------


## j-lu

> Jos siitä eteenpäin olisi selviydytty halvemmalla, rakentamalla katurata eristetyn radan sijaan, niin kyyti olisi ollut vastavavasti hitaampaa. Espoon lähiöt ei valitettavasti ole rakennettu samaan aikaan ja samaan tyylin kuin Käpylä ja Munkkiniemi eivätkä ole yhtä lähellä Helsingin keskustaa Tapiolaa ja Otaniemeä lukuunottamatta.


Olimme puolison kanssa viikonloppuna asuntonäytöillä. Töölössä oltiin katsomassa yhtä asuntoa ja todettiin välittäjälle, ettei ihan meille ja välittäjä alkoi sitten kyselyiden kautta myydä meille Lauttasaarta asuinalueena. Kuittasin, että se on lähiö, jossa on Kallion neliöhinnat: ei kiinnosta. Välittäjä totesi, että ensi vuonna pääsee metrolla kuudessa minuutissa keskustaan, nopeammin kuin Töölöstä. Vastasin, että Töölöstä tai Kalliosta ei tarvitse lähteä keskustaan, ravintolat ja muut ajanvietteet ovat hissimatkan päässä. Kiitos näytöstä, tsemppiä myyntiin!

Espoossa tehdään metron kanssa samaa virhettä kuin Itä-Helsingissä tehtiin. Metron funktio on viedä kaupunkiin, ei luoda kaupunkia. Kaavoitetaan liian väljää, lähiöitä ostareineen, maanalus täyteen parkkihallia. Prisma, CM, Hesburger, H&M: ruoka ja vaatteet. Vähään ovat espoolaiset tyytyväisiä. edit: Nykymenolla Länsimetro sinetöi Etelä-Espoon aseman Helsingin lähiöryppäänä. Eipä uskoisi, että 60- ja 70-luvun kaupunkisuunnittelun virheet pystyttäisiin toistamaan näin massiivisesti näin nopeasti uudelleen, mutta niin vain on käymässä. Nyt ei ehkä sentään nostokurkien liikeradatat määritä talojen paikkoja, mutta väljyyttä on silti, koska väljä on edullista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olimme puolison kanssa viikonloppuna asuntonäytöillä. Töölössä oltiin katsomassa yhtä asuntoa ja todettiin välittäjälle, ettei ihan meille ja välittäjä alkoi sitten kyselyiden kautta myydä meille Lauttasaarta asuinalueena. Kuittasin, että se on lähiö, jossa on Kallion neliöhinnat: ei kiinnosta. Välittäjä totesi, että ensi vuonna pääsee metrolla kuudessa minuutissa keskustaan, nopeammin kuin Töölöstä. Vastasin, että Töölöstä tai Kalliosta ei tarvitse lähteä keskustaan, ravintolat ja muut ajanvietteet ovat hissimatkan päässä. Kiitos näytöstä, tsemppiä myyntiin!


Makunsa kullakin. Kaikki eivät halua asua talossa jonka alakerrassa on mölyävä ravintola.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:58 ----------




> Laituriovien tiimoilta oli vääntöä ainakin seinämän ja junan väliin jäävästä raosta ja sitä kautta ovien rakenteesta.
> 
> Talviolosuhteisiin tai ovien toimivuuteen tuo ei siis liittynyt. Kuten Markku K kirjoittikin, ovet *toimivat* varsin hyvin niin talvella kuin muutenkin. Ovien koekäytössä ilmenneet häiriöt liittyivät lähes yksinomaan kaukosäätimeen, jolla niitä koekäytettiin. Tuo kaukosäädin ei taas kuulunut ollenkaan lopulliseen laituriovijärjestelmään.


Joo, kyllä ymmärsin että jostain sellaisesta on kyse, mutta erään HKL:n johtokunnan jäsenen (Lilja Tamminen) blogissa vuodelta 2014 http://liljat.fi/2014/08/hkl-johtoku...imitusjohtaja/ oli kanssa maininta että ovien lämpötilankestävyys on ollut Siemensille ongelma. Tarkoittiko  se sitten palokestävyyttä niin en tiedä. 

Sen toki ymmärrän että metron automatisointi ei niihin oviin pelkästään kaatunut vaan moneen muuhun seikkaan, eli jälkiviisautena helpommalla olisi selviydytty jos koko proggikseen ei olisi ryhdytty.

Länsimetro olisi voitu ainakin osittain rakentaa maanpäällseinä ja ehkä jopa niin että osalla linjaa olisi virransyöttö tapahtunut ilmajohdolla, joka olisi mahdollistanut tasoristeykset, jos verkoa olisi haluttu laajentaa paikkoihin jotka eivät ole "tehorakentamisvyöhykkeellä".

t. Rainer

----------


## Markku K

> Joo, kyllä ymmärsin että jostain sellaisesta on kyse, mutta erään HKL:n johtokunnan jäsenen (Lilja Tamminen) blogissa vuodelta 2014 http://liljat.fi/2014/08/hkl-johtoku...imitusjohtaja/ oli kanssa maininta että ovien lämpötilankestävyys on ollut Siemensille ongelma. Tarkoittiko  se sitten palokestävyyttä niin en tiedä.


No nyt! Eli nimenomaan ovien tulipalonkestävyydestä oli kysymys. Ei talviolosuhteista.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihmismieli on vähän sellainen, että kun joku asia on sinne kovasti piintynyt, niin ei se sieltä lähde pois, vaikka se kuinka todistettaisiin vääräksi. Todisteet unohtuvat ja vanha muistijälki pysyy. Eiköhän Rainer taas muutaman kuukauden päästä palaa asiaan "talviolosuhteisiin sopimattomilla laituriovilla". Mitä tulee viestin 4269 (ajateltkaa, olemme keskustelleet Länsimetrosta yli 4000 viestin verran!) muihin väärinkäsityksiin, en jaksa lähteä niitä taas kerran purkamaan ja perkaamaan  ne on käsitelty täällä jo monen monta kertaa, ja ne pompsahtavat aina vaan yhä uudelleen esiin, valkoinen mustana ja musta valkoisena.

----------


## tlajunen

> Makunsa kullakin. Kaikki eivät halua asua talossa jonka alakerrassa on mölyävä ravintola.


Onneksi kaikkien ei tarvitse, ei Töölössä eikä Kalliossakaan. Itse asun Töölössä rakennuksessa, jossa ei ole liiketiloja lainkaan. Yksi läheiseni asuu Kalliossa (No, teknisesti Harjussa, Hesarin ja Vaasankadun välissä, joka on "kalliompaa" kuin varsinainen Kallio), ja heidän talon alakerrassa on yksi toimistoliiketila.

Sanoiko joku jotain joistain pinttyneistä mielikuvista?  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sanoiko joku jotain joistain pinttyneistä mielikuvista?


Kommentoin vain nimim j-lu:n pinttyneitä mielipiteitä joiden mukaan lähiöasuminen ei kiinnosta kun ei pääse hissillä suoraan ravintolaan.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:20 ----------




> Ihmismieli on vähän sellainen, että kun joku asia on sinne kovasti piintynyt, niin ei se sieltä lähde pois, vaikka se kuinka todistettaisiin vääräksi. Todisteet unohtuvat ja vanha muistijälki pysyy. Eiköhän Rainer taas muutaman kuukauden päästä palaa asiaan "talviolosuhteisiin sopimattomilla laituriovilla". Mitä tulee viestin 4269 (ajateltkaa, olemme keskustelleet Länsimetrosta yli 4000 viestin verran!) muihin väärinkäsityksiin, en jaksa lähteä niitä taas kerran purkamaan ja perkaamaan  ne on käsitelty täällä jo monen monta kertaa, ja ne pompsahtavat aina vaan yhä uudelleen esiin, valkoinen mustana ja musta valkoisena.


En ole väittänyt että laituriovet olisivat täysin susia, mutta pari vuotta sitten mediassa käydyn keskustelun perusteella saa sen käsityksen.

Spekuloin vain sillä mitä vaikeuksia olisi voitu välttää jos päätöstä metron automaattiajosta ei olisi koskaan tehty, ja millaiset mahdollisuudet Espoolla olisi ollut toteuttaa osittain maanpäällinen metro tai metronomainen pikaraitiotie joka istuu paremmin sen kaupungin maantieteeseen kuin tunnelimetro Kivenlahteen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kommentoin vain nimim j-lu:n pinttyneitä mielipiteitä joiden mukaan lähiöasuminen ei kiinnosta kun ei pääse hissillä suoraan ravintolaan.


Niin no, se on selvä, että ihmisillä on erilaisia mielipiteitä ja toiveita asumisensa suhteen. Musta kuitenkin tuntuu, että lähiöasumisesta pitävillä on välillä yllättävän vaikeaa ymmärtää kantakaupunkiasumisessa juuri sitä vapautta, että kävelymatkan päässä on muutakin kuin ne kaksi kauppaa, yksi pizzeria, yksi kapakka, kukkakauppa ja R-Kioski. Aika vahva korrelaatio tuntuu myös olevan siinä, että samat henkilöt ylistävät Helsingin nykymetroa.




> En ole väittänyt että laituriovet olisivat täysin susia, mutta pari vuotta sitten mediassa käydyn keskustelun perusteella saa sen käsityksen.


Missasit 339-DF:n pointin, joka uskoakseni oli tämä: Sulla on jokin ennakkokäsitys, mielipide tai kuvitelma asiasta X. Sitten joku asioista tietävämpi kertoo, miten asiat oikeasti ovat. Tämä tuntuu kuitenkin menevän sinulta täysin toisesta korvasta sisään ja toisesta ulos tjsp, ja muutaman kuukauden päästä sama keskustelu toistuu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin no, se on selvä, että ihmisillä on erilaisia mielipiteitä ja toiveita asumisensa suhteen. Musta kuitenkin tuntuu, että lähiöasumisesta pitävillä on välillä yllättävän vaikeaa ymmärtää kantakaupunkiasumisessa juuri sitä vapautta, että kävelymatkan päässä on muutakin kuin ne kaksi kauppaa, yksi pizzeria, yksi kapakka, kukkakauppa ja R-Kioski. Aika vahva korrelaatio tuntuu myös olevan siinä, että samat henkilöt ylistävät Helsingin nykymetroa.


Helsingin kantakaupungissa ruokakaupat ovat Stockmannin herkkua ja Sokoksen S-markettia lukuunottamatta lähinnä Alepoja, Siwoja ts pikkasen elintarvikekioskeja isompia, mutta jos ei juuri syö muualla kuin ravintolassa, niin ei ruokakaupan koolla ja valikoimalla ei ole niin väliksi. Jokaisessa normaalikokoisessa lähiössä on kuitenkin vähintään yksi ruokakauppa joka vastaa valikoimaltaan Helsingin keskustan Sokoksen S-markettia, mutta hinnat ovat edullisemmat, eikä ruokakauppaan pääsemiseksi tarvitse mennä metrolla.  Metrolla tai junalla tai bussilla mennään sitten töihin, koska joidenkin on sitäkin pakko tehdä tässä maassa.

Tätä keskustelua eri asuinalueiden ja asumismuotojen paremmuudesta voisi jatkaa esim Vauva-lehden Aihe Vapaa foorumilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Tätä keskustelua eri asuinalueiden ja asumismuotojen paremmuudesta voisi jatkaa esim Vauva-lehden Aihe Vapaa foorumilla.


Tervemenoa.

Itse laskeskelin kantakaupungin alueelta yhteensä 8 S-Marketia, kantakaupungin määritelmästä riippuen 4-6 K-Supermarketia ja 3-4 Lidliä ja sitten se Stocka.

Tekee yhteensä 16-19 keskikokoista ruokakauppaa kantakaupungin alueella. Se on vähintään kahdeksan kertaa enemmän kuin se määrä, mistä sinä olit tietoinen. Lähetä terveisiä Vauva-lehden foorumeille.

----------


## Minä vain

> hinnat ovat edullisemmat


Ja taas paljastui pelkkä ennakkoluulo, nimittäin HOK-Elannon hinnoittelu on identtinen kunkin ketjun sisällä paistopistettä ja palvelutiskiä lukuunottamatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tervemenoa.
> 
> Itse laskeskelin kantakaupungin alueelta yhteensä 8 S-Marketia, kantakaupungin määritelmästä riippuen 4-6 K-Supermarketia ja 3-4 Lidliä ja sitten se Stocka.
> 
> Tekee yhteensä 16-19 keskikokoista ruokakauppaa kantakaupungin alueella. Se on vähintään kahdeksan kertaa enemmän kuin se määrä, mistä sinä olit tietoinen. Lähetä terveisiä Vauva-lehden foorumeille.


Kantakaupungissa on isoja alueita ilman kunnollista ruokakauppaa, mm koko Töölö, suurin osa Kalliosta ja etelä-Helsinki Bulevardin eteläpuolella.

Tämä ei nyt ole oikea foorumi leuhkia asuinalueiden paremmuudesta. Jos on varaa asua Tölössä tai Punavuoressa niin on tehnyt tietoisen valinnan eikä tarvitse tulla vinoilemaan lähiöasukkaille jotka käyttävät joukkoliikennepalveluja huomattavasti enemmän kuin kantakaupungin asukkaat. Lähiöissä asuu pk-seudun asukkaista yli 80%.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Kantakaupungissa on isoja alueita ilman kunnollista ruokakauppaa, mm koko Töölö, suurin osa Kalliosta ja etelä-Helsinki Bulevardin eteläpuolella.


Älä jaksa.

Koko Espoon keskuksen alueella, siis mukaan lukien Suvela, Suna, Muurala ja Mikkelä, on tasan kaksi "kunnollista" ruokakauppaa: yksi K-Supermarket ja yksi S-market. Et mitenkään pysty löytämään kantakaupungista vastaavankokoista aluetta, jossa olisi yhtä vähän suurehkoja ruokakauppoja. Se, mitä väität, ei nyt vaan ole totta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Älä jaksa.
> 
> Koko Espoon keskuksen alueella, siis mukaan lukien Suvela, Suna, Muurala ja Mikkelä, on tasan kaksi "kunnollista" ruokakauppaa: yksi K-Supermarket ja yksi S-market. Et mitenkään pysty löytämään kantakaupungista vastaavankokoista aluetta, jossa olisi yhtä vähän suurehkoja ruokakauppoja. Se, mitä väität, ei nyt vaan ole totta.


Useimmilla matka kauppaan on kuitenkin max 1.5 km. Muuralan ja Mikkelän välissä on isohko Lidl kanssa.

Tässä on kyllä nyt kyse siitä että pitääkö tässä foorumissa olla niin nokkava että haukkuu lähiöitä ja metroa jos on varaa asua Tölössä jossa ei tarvitse kulkea muulla kuin hissillä että pääsee ravintolaan. Kantakaupunkilaisten ei tarvitsisi tulla opettamaan lähiöiden asukkaille missä pitää asua ja millä pitää kulkea.

t. Rainer

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kantakaupungissa on isoja alueita ilman kunnollista ruokakauppaa, mm koko Töölö
> t. Rainer


Kyllä minä Manskun Alepan kunnolliseksi ruokakaupaksi laskisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Useimmilla matka kauppaan on kuitenkin max 1.5 km. Muuralan ja Mikkelän välissä on isohko Lidl kanssa.


Ja missä päin kantakaupunkia se kauppamatka on 1,5 km? Minä en pysty ymmärtämään sellaista keskustelua, jossa lauotaan ihan täyttä roskaa ja sitten yritetään parhain päin selitellä että enhän minä tarkoittanut sitä mitä minä sanoin vaan kunhan nyt vähän sinne päin, tai ehkä ei sitten ihan niinkään, ja joka tapauksessa olen oikeassa vaikka en sanonutkaan sitä mitä sanoin tai en ainakaan tarkoittanut.




> Tässä on kyllä nyt kyse siitä että pitääkö tässä foorumissa olla niin nokkava että haukkuu lähiöitä ja metroa jos on varaa asua Tölössä jossa ei tarvitse kulkea muulla kuin hissillä että pääsee ravintolaan. Kantakaupunkilaisten ei tarvitsisi tulla opettamaan lähiöiden asukkaille missä pitää asua ja millä pitää kulkea.


Aikaisempien viestiesi perusteella olen vuosien varrella ymmärtänyt asian niin päin, että et esimerkiksi tykkää kaupunkibulevardeista, koska ne sotkevat liikenteen ja koska kukaan ei tahdo asua niiden varrella. Koska kantakaupungissa ja varsinkin jossain Manskulla on niin kamalaa asua. Ja että lähiöt ovat hyviä ja kivoja. Olen myös kuvitellut, että tuo johtuu siitä, että kuulut sukupolveen, joka on kasvanut lähiöiden myötä. Nehän ovat kuitenkin verrattain tuore asia monisatavuotisessa kaupunkisuunnittelussa.

Mutta kiikastaako tässä nyt siitä, että oikeasti sinäkin tahtoisit asua kantakaupungissa ja oletkin vain käytännön pakosta lähiössä? Oletko kaikki nämä vuodet keksinyt korttelikaupunkivastaisia argumentteja ihan vaan siksi, että sinulla ei ole mahdollisuutta itse asua korttelikaupungissa mutta et ole voinut sitä myöntää?

----------


## petteri

> Kantakaupungissa on isoja alueita ilman kunnollista ruokakauppaa, mm koko Töölö, suurin osa Kalliosta ja etelä-Helsinki Bulevardin eteläpuolella.


Tämä nyt on ihan hörhöilyä, kun Etelä-Helsingin paremmat pikkukaupat voittavat käytännössä gourmet-ruoka valikoimassa pikkukaupunkien, kuten vaikka Mikkelin, koko kauppatarjonnan. Se on toki totta, että yhdessä kaupassa ei ole kaikkea ja erikoisemmat ruokatavarat haetaan Hakaniemen ruokakauppakeskittymästä tai Stockmannilta.

Mitä Kallion kehnoon ruokakauppatarjontaan tulee, Hämeentien alussa on koko Suomen selvästi monipuolisin ja suurin ruokakaupparypäs, melkein ruokakauppakaupunginosa. Jos tuolta ei jotain ruokaa löydy, ei sitä taideta Suomessa myydä. Valtaosa liikenteestä Kallioon vielä kulkee tuon ryppään läpi. Tuo toki vaikuttaa siihen, että Kallion sisällä ei ole kaupoissa gourmet-ruoka tarjontaa ja kivijalkatarjonta on perustasoa.

----------


## Etika

Ihmetyttää tuo väite, ettei Töölössä ole kunnon ruokakauppaa. Uusi Kasarmin K-Supermarket varmasti on millä tahansa määritelmällä "kunnollinen" ruokakauppa ja saa olla aika tiukat kriteerit ettei esim. Töölöntorin K-Market sitä täytä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja missä päin kantakaupunkia se kauppamatka on 1,5 km? Minä en pysty ymmärtämään sellaista keskustelua, jossa lauotaan ihan täyttä roskaa ja sitten yritetään parhain päin selitellä että enhän minä tarkoittanut sitä mitä minä sanoin vaan kunhan nyt vähän sinne päin, tai ehkä ei sitten ihan niinkään, ja joka tapauksessa olen oikeassa vaikka en sanonutkaan sitä mitä sanoin tai en ainakaan tarkoittanut.


Kantakaupungin seuraavissa osissa on n 1.5 km lähimpään S-marketiin tai K-Supermarketiin:
- Eira
- Kaivopuisto
- Hernesaari
- Jätkäsari
- Katajanokka
Tähän asti myös olin sitä mieltä että Töölökin, mutta sinne on ilmestynyt 2 uutta kauppaa ihan äskettäin, toinen entisiin Kaartin kasarmeihin ja toinen Aurataloon. Mutta ennen sitä Töölöstä oli mentävä Kamppiin tai keskustaan asti, jopa yli 2 km, jos halusi kunnolliseen kauppaan.

Kauppatiheys kantakaupungissa vastaa normaalia kerrostalolähiötä, koska S ja K-ketjut ovat pitäneet huolen siitä että keskikokoisista kaupoista ylitarjontaa ei ole, ja asiakkaita halutaan ajattaa suuriin Prismoihin ja Cittareihin. Tätä ilmiötä vastaan pitäisi sekä lähiöiden että kantakaupungin asukkaiden taistella. Ravintoloiden tai muiden vastaavien viihdehyödykkeiden osalta tilanne on tietenkin kantakaupungin eduksi. Lähiöistä löytyy siten parempia ulkoilumahdollisuuksia, ja fakta on että monet työpaikat, myös toimistotyö- ovat muuttaneet keskustasta lähiöihin tai ainakin laitakaupunkiin. 




> Aikaisempien viestiesi perusteella olen vuosien varrella ymmärtänyt asian niin päin, että et esimerkiksi tykkää kaupunkibulevardeista, koska ne sotkevat liikenteen ja koska kukaan ei tahdo asua niiden varrella. Koska kantakaupungissa ja varsinkin jossain Manskulla on niin kamalaa asua. Ja että lähiöt ovat hyviä ja kivoja. Olen myös kuvitellut, että tuo johtuu siitä, että kuulut sukupolveen, joka on kasvanut lähiöiden myötä. Nehän ovat kuitenkin verrattain tuore asia monisatavuotisessa kaupunkisuunnittelussa.


Kaupunkibulevardeissa huonointa on se liikenne, jos niitä pitkin ei ole muuta tapaa saapua keskustaan julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla kuin raitiotie ja bussit. Ei siksi että niiden jotka asuisivat niiden varsilla kärsisivät, vaan niiden jotka tulevat kauempaa. Liikenne niiden varsilta pitäisi hoitaa metromaisella ratkaisulla, eli sellaisella joka saapuessaan nykyisen kantakaupungin raitioverkon alueelle, siirtyisivät tunneleihin tai muuten eristetylle radalle, ohittaen ruuhkat. Ja vaikka kaupunkibulevardeja ei rakennettaisi, ainakaan heti, niin ei se liikenne niin sujuvaa ole nykyisiä sisääntuloreittejäkään, eli se nopeamman raidejoukkoliikenteen kehittäminen ei saa jäädä roikkumaan siihen asti että bulevardeja aletaan rakentaa, vaan ne hankkeet pitää hoitaa etupainotteisesti. Sellainen asenne kuin että "oma vika kun asut lähiössä, istu ruuhkassa ja kärsi" hajauttaa vain Helsingin. 




> Mutta kiikastaako tässä nyt siitä, että oikeasti sinäkin tahtoisit asua kantakaupungissa ja oletkin vain käytännön pakosta lähiössä? Oletko kaikki nämä vuodet keksinyt korttelikaupunkivastaisia argumentteja ihan vaan siksi, että sinulla ei ole mahdollisuutta itse asua korttelikaupungissa mutta et ole voinut sitä myöntää?


Voisin kuvitella asuvani kantakaupungissa jos ei tarvitsisi uhrautua sitä varten taloudellisesti, ja olisi sellainen perhe joka voi ja haluaa asua siellä. Itseäni ei liikenteen melu häiritsisi, on sen verran hyvät unenlahjat, mutta kaikilla muilla ei ole, ja perheessä on muita sairauksia kuten astmaa ja muita joita en haluaisi eritellä joka tekee heille asumisen kantakaupungissa sen heikon ilmanlaadun vuoksi täysin mahdottomaksi. Jos pystyisin valitsemaan, valitsisin varmaan jonkun rauhallisemman kolkan kantakaupungista tai vähän erillään olevasta puutarhakaupungista, mutta taloudelliset realiteetit ovat niiden kohdalla vieläkin mahdottomampia.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Kantakaupungin seuraavissa osissa on n 1.5 km lähimpään S-marketiin tai K-Supermarketiin:
> - Eira
> - Kaivopuisto
> - Hernesaari
> - Jätkäsari
> - Katajanokka
> Tähän asti myös olin sitä mieltä että Töölökin, mutta sinne on ilmestynyt 2 uutta kauppaa ihan äskettäin, toinen entisiin Kaartin kasarmeihin ja toinen Aurataloon. Mutta ennen sitä Töölöstä oli mentävä Kamppiin tai keskustaan asti, jopa yli 2 km, jos halusi kunnolliseen kauppaan.


Kasarmitorilla, Bulsan päässä ja Ruoholahdessa on Smarre, Ruoholahdessa Citymarketkin. Kaikkein kaukaisin paikka eli Katajanokan kärki näyttäisi jäävän linnuntietä aika tarkkaan tuon 1,5 km:n rajan sisäpuolelle Kasarmitorin Smarresta. Tosin jos itse asuisin Skattalla, varmaan menisin spåralla sinne Stockan Herkkuun hakemaan sen, mitä lähi-Alepasta ei saa, koska Kasarmitorille ei käytännössä ole mitään julkisia yhteyksiä.

Hernesaaren hyväksyn  mutta en sittenkään. Siellä kun ei asu ketään. Eteläisimmistä Eiranrannan pistetaloista on 800 m Smarreen.

Ehkä sen voi sanoa lähiön hyväksi, että siellä ne kaupat ovat metro/rautatieasemalla, jonne yleensä on olemassa jonkunlainen bussiyhteys joka puolelta. Jos siis kävelymatka on liian pitkä, niin bussilla pääsee vaihdotta kauppaan. Kantakaupungin reuna-alueilla näin ei välttämättä ole, sillä kaupat ja joukkoliikenne eivät kulje käsi kädessä. Eiranrannasta jos haluaa julkisilla vaihdotta kauppaan, niin se on Kampin keskuksen K-supermarket eikä lähin Smarre.

----------


## sane

> Tämä ei nyt ole oikea foorumi leuhkia asuinalueiden paremmuudesta. Jos on varaa asua Tölössä tai Punavuoressa niin on tehnyt tietoisen valinnan eikä tarvitse tulla vinoilemaan lähiöasukkaille jotka käyttävät joukkoliikennepalveluja huomattavasti enemmän kuin kantakaupungin asukkaat. Lähiöissä asuu pk-seudun asukkaista yli 80%.


Haluaisin kyllä nähdä lähteen väitteelle, että lähiöasukit käyttävät joukkoliikennepalveluita kantakaupungin asukkaita enemmän. Väite itsessään kuulostaa jopa uskottavalta: Täällä kun on niin lyhyt matka kaikkialle, että sen voi taittaa mukavasti kävellen tai fillarilla  :Smile: 

Muistelen kuitenkin nähneeni päinvastaisia tuloksia joukkoliikenteen käytöstä, lähiöissä kuitenkin se autoilu on niin mukavaa.




> Kantakaupungin seuraavissa osissa on n 1.5 km lähimpään S-marketiin tai K-Supermarketiin:
> - Eira
> - Kaivopuisto
> - Hernesaari
> - Jätkäsari
> - Katajanokka
> Tähän asti myös olin sitä mieltä että Töölökin, mutta sinne on ilmestynyt 2 uutta kauppaa ihan äskettäin, toinen entisiin Kaartin kasarmeihin ja toinen Aurataloon. Mutta ennen sitä Töölöstä oli mentävä Kamppiin tai keskustaan asti, jopa yli 2 km, jos halusi kunnolliseen kauppaan.


Tämä nyt on ihan puutaheinää valita vain S-Market tai K-Supermarket kunnollisiin kauppoihin, ja muutenkin älytöntä itkemistä. Voisit vaikka piirtää kartalle pk-seudun "kunnolliset ruokakaupat" ja katsella mitkä alueet ovat näistä kaukana.




> Voisin kuvitella asuvani kantakaupungissa jos ei tarvitsisi uhrautua sitä varten taloudellisesti, ja olisi sellainen perhe joka voi ja haluaa asua siellä. Itseäni ei liikenteen melu häiritsisi, on sen verran hyvät unenlahjat, mutta kaikilla muilla ei ole, ja perheessä on muita sairauksia kuten astmaa ja muita joita en haluaisi eritellä joka tekee heille asumisen kantakaupungissa sen heikon ilmanlaadun vuoksi täysin mahdottomaksi. Jos pystyisin valitsemaan, valitsisin varmaan jonkun rauhallisemman kolkan kantakaupungista tai vähän erillään olevasta puutarhakaupungista, mutta taloudelliset realiteetit ovat niiden kohdalla vieläkin mahdottomampia.


Niin, kantakaupungissa on kalliimpaa, joten siellä asutaan ahtaammin. Nämä on niitä valintoja. Ja yleensä muuten hinta kertoo kysynnän ja tarjonnan välisesstä tasapainosta, vaikka sitä kuinka yrittäisi muuten selitellä.

Ps. oma kämppäni on omakotimattoa hiljaisempi, kun ikkunat aukeavat sisäpihalle. Ilmanlaadussakaan en ole moittimisen varaa havainnut, mutta toki Manskun tai Hämeentien varsi on yhtä heikko kuin Leppävaara tai Tikkurila.

Ollaanpa taas kaukana Länsimetrosta. No, sainpahan siitä tiukan kirittäjän Dippatyölleni  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Otanpa itsekin kantaa tähän hauskaan Kaupunki vs. Lähiö keskusteluun vaikkei länsimetroon mitenkään liitykään. Itse olen viettänyt varhaisnuoruuteni 80-90-luvuilla pahamaineisessa Kontulassa ja parempimaineisessa Maunulassa. Tuohon aikaan Kontulassa oli hyvin paljon alkoholin suurkuluttajia kun taas Maunulassa eläkeläisten osuus oli suuri. Nykyään taas Kontulassa taitaa olla enemmän kansainvälistä "pöhinää" ja se 90-luvun A-kansa taitaa olla jo suurimmaksi osaksi manan majoilla tai ikä on muuten tehnyt tehtävänsä. Maunulassa vanhusten osuus on varmaan edelleenkin suhteellisen korkea mutta eiköhän sinnekin ole sijoittunut jonkin verran kulttuurimme rikastuttajia. Kun tarjoutui mahdollisuus vuonna -98 muuttaa Kamppiin niin oli se lähiöissä kasvaneelle nuorelle huikea elämänmuutos. 10 vuotta kului Kampissa samassa osoitteessa ja työpaikat olivat kävelyetäisyydellä. Sitten se kaupungin "pöhinä" alkoi kuitenkin kyllästyttää ja seurasi muutto Länsi-Vantaalle Pähkinärinteeseen. Tuntui käsittämättömältä muuttaa jonnekin Vantaalle joka vaikutti olevan täysin korvessa kun tuntui ettei se Vihdintie pääty ikinä. Alkujärkytys meni ohi ja pikkuhiljaa sopeuduin uuteen asuinalueeseeni. Työpaikkakin löytyi Keski-Vantaalta ja silloin työmatka hoitui yhdellä bussilla. Nykyisin sama matka olisi kehäradan ansiosta vaihdollinen. Myöhemmin kuitenkin työpaikka vaihtui kävelymatkan päähän kodista. Pähkinärinteessä kului 7 vuotta kunnes isäni kuoltua jouduin muuttamaan takaisin Kamppiin. Vuoden jaksoin kestää sitä kaupungin "pöhinää" ja työmatkoja ruuhkaisen kaupungin läpi Vantaalle. Viime keväänä päätin ettei kaupunkielämä sovi enää minulle. Myin Kampin kaksioni ja sillä rahalla sain kaksi samankokoista kaksiota Pähkinärinteestä. Ruokaravintoloissa käyn erittäin harvoin enkä myöskään tarvitse kivijalkakauppojen palveluja joten lähiostarin tarjoamat palvelut riittävät vallan mainiosti. Jos tarvitsee jotain spesiaalia, niin matkustan bussilla tai fillarilla Myyrmanniin tai Variston/Petikon kauppakeskittymään. Fillarointikin täällä on rauhallisempaa ja turvallisempaa kuin kaupungin vilskeessä. Meitä on moneen junaan, jotkin vannovat kaupunkiasumisen nimeen kun taas joillekin rauhallinen lähiöelämä sopii paremmin. En oikein ymmärrä miksi näitä pitää asettaa vastakkain.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ensinnäkin moderaattori voisi siirtää näitä uudempia viestejä pois Länsimetro-ketjusta, sillä tosiaankin joku Vauva-lehden keskustelupalsta sopisi paremmin tällaiselle off-topic kantakaupunki/esikaupunki-viestitykselle, koska tämä Länsimetro-keskustelu on jo muutenkin venynyt ylipitkäksi.

Mutta siis omana kommenttinani haluaisin todeta, että kun oman reilusti yli 50 vuotta kestäneen elämäni aikana olen asunut mm. niin Rööperissä, Puotilassa, Etelä-Espoossa samoin kuin myös kerrostaloissa ja pientaloissa, niin aivan turhaa on iskeä leimakirveellä ihmisiä ikuisesti keskusta/lähiö-henkilöiksi.

Koska ainakin omien kokemuksieni mukaan käsitys kulloinkin parhaasta asuinpaikasta vaihtuu hyvin pitkälti iän mukaan.

Sillä kyllä silloin joskus nuorena 20-35-vuotiaana parasta oli oma poikamieskämppä kerrostalossa, josta hyvillä joukkoliikenneyhteyksillä oli n. 10 minuutin matka Helsingin keskustaan kaikenlaisiin ilta-aktiviteetteihin ym.

Mutta sitten kun hieman aikuisempana olet avioliitossa ja perheeseesi sitoutunut, niin pientalo esikaupunkialueella omine pihoineen ja puutarhoineen on kyllä ollut paljon miellyttävämpi asuinympäristö kaikille meille läheisimmille.

Ja vaikka asuminen pientalossa on minulle edelleen paras vaihtoehto, niin täytyy toki kyllä henkisesti varautua myös tulevien vuosikymmenien ikääntymiseen, eli sitten kun ei omia lumitöitään tai puutarhaansa enää jaksa hoitaa saatikka kulkea kaksikerroksisen asuntomme portaissa, niin silloin hissillinen kerrostalo tai palvelutalo voi olla hyvinkin väistämättä toivotuin asuntoratkaisu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haluaisin kyllä nähdä lähteen väitteelle, että lähiöasukit käyttävät joukkoliikennepalveluita kantakaupungin asukkaita enemmän. Väite itsessään kuulostaa jopa uskottavalta: Täällä kun on niin lyhyt matka kaikkialle, että sen voi taittaa mukavasti kävellen tai fillarilla


HSL:n matkustajatilastot, esim vuoden 2015 vuosikertomuksesta sivu 22: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...aukeamat_0.pdf

Raitiovaunut ovat ainoa joukkoliikenneväline joka kulkee vain kantakaupungissa, ja sen matkustajamäärä oli 55,2 milj.
Vastaavasti lähijuna on käytännössä ainoa joka ei palvele kantakaupungin liikennettä ellei Hki-Psl lasketa, ja sen matkustajamäärä oli 56,5 milj.
Bussit ja metro kulkevat sekä lähiöissä että kantakaupungissa, niiden yhteenlaskettu matkustajamäärä oli n 250 milj, ja koska kantakaupungissa on huomattavasti vähemmän bussipysäkkejä ja metroasemia kuin lähiöissä, niin uskallan väittää että lähiöiden asukkaat muodostavat huomattavasti suuremman osan HSL-alueen joukkoliikennekäyttäjistä kuin kantakaupungin.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska ainakin omien kokemuksieni mukaan käsitys kulloinkin parhaasta asuinpaikasta vaihtuu hyvin pitkälti iän mukaan.


En tiedä minkä ikäinen olet, mutta rohkenen väittää, että tuo näkemys on jo vähän vanhanaikainen. Perinteinen "stadin slummissa skidinä, Kallion sykkeessä opiskelijaboksissa, lähiön rauhassa lasten kanssa" ei enää mene niin kuin se joskus meni. Kalliossa kasvaa lapsia niin paljon, että kaupunki on hätää kärsimässä, kun niille lapsille ei ole osattu suunnitella päivähoito- eikä koulupaikkoja. 70-80-luvuilla syntyneet eivät enää tahdokaan muuttaa lähiöihin lapset saatuaan *tai ainakaan kaikki eivät halua, ja niitä haluttomia on sen verran paljon, että sillä on jo merkitystä.

Minä väittäisin näin: yksilön käsitys kulloinkin parhaasta asuinpaikasta vaihtelee elämäntilanteiden mukaan  tai on vaihtelematta. Mutta ennen kaikkea yksilöllisyys taitaa olla 2010-luvulla suurempaa kuin lähiörakentamisen suurina vuosikymmeninä. Ei ole enää sitä suurta massaa, joka muutti maalta kaupunkiin ja tahtoi kaupungissakin nähdä ikkunasta mäntymetsän. Eikä ole sitä suurta massaa, joka oli kituuttanut keskikaupungin vanhanaikaisissa puutaloissa ja ahtaissa pikkuasunnoissa ja joille lähiön aravakolmio, sähköhella ja ikioma kylpyamme olivat unelmien täyttymys. On vain mukavuuksien äärellä kasvaneita ihmisiä, joiden preferenssit vaihtelevat.

Ihan varmasti on niin, että moni haluaa asua kantakaupungissa ja ihan yhtä varmasti on niin, että moni haluaa asua lähiössä. Varmaan jokainen meistä sallii kanssaihmiselle sen, että tämä asuu ihan kummassa tahansa. Homma menee pieleen vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun ryhdytään keskustelemaan siitä, mitä pitäisi rakentaa kaikille niille, jotka ovat vasta muuttamassa pk-seudulle. Tehdäänkö lisää lähiötä, vai lisää kantakaupunkia. Tuossa kohtaa rajalinja tuntuu menevän vähän sen mukaan, mistä itse kukin kulloinkin tykkää. Lähiön ystävä haluaa lisää lähiötä, metroa ja liityntäbusseja (tai ei se niitä liityntäbusseja varmaan halua, mutta ne kuuluvat diiliin, halusi tai ei), kantakaupungin ystävä lisää korttelikaupunkia ja ratikkaa. No, jokaisella on oikeus omaan mielipiteeseen mutta minusta ei tarvitse katsoa kuin asuntojen hintoja ja todeta, että lähiöasunnoista ei ole pulaa, kantakaupunkimaisista asunnoista on. Tehdään siis lisää niitä jälkimmäisiä  kenenkään ei ole pakko muuttaa niihin, mutta jos niitä tehdään, ne täyttyvät ihan varmasti. Ja jos niitä tehdään paljon, ehkä niiden hintataso voisi muuttua sellaiseksi, että lähiöistäkin voisi muuttaa niihin, jos joku niin tahtoo tehdä.

----------


## hmikko

> HSL:n matkustajatilastot, esim vuoden 2015 vuosikertomuksesta sivu 22: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...aukeamat_0.pdf


 Eiväthän nuo kerro väittämästäsi yhtään mitään ilman alueiden asukaslukuja. Käsittääkseni oikea vertailu olisi alueittain kulkutapaosuuden mukaan. Sitä ei tuossa vuosikertomuksessa ole.

----------


## aki

> Minusta ei tarvitse katsoa kuin asuntojen hintoja ja todeta, että lähiöasunnoista ei ole pulaa, kantakaupunkimaisista asunnoista on. Tehdään siis lisää niitä jälkimmäisiä  kenenkään ei ole pakko muuttaa niihin, mutta jos niitä tehdään, ne täyttyvät ihan varmasti. Ja jos niitä tehdään paljon, ehkä niiden hintataso voisi muuttua sellaiseksi, että lähiöistäkin voisi muuttaa niihin, jos joku niin tahtoo tehdä.


Kun katsoo esimerkiksi Oikotie-palvelusta vuokrattavia yksiöitä eri alueilta kanta-kaupungista, niin voi todeta että tarjontaa kyllä löytyy. Kallio:79kpl, Punavuori:52kpl, Kamppi:68kpl, Etu-Töölö:56kpl, Taka-Töölö:30kpl, Kruununhaka:10kpl. Yhteensä siis lähes 300 vuokrattavaa yksiötä. Samoilla alueilla kaksioita olisi tarjolla n. 180 kpl. Taitaakin olla niin, että hintapyynnöt ovat jo niin suolaisia, ettei monellakaan ole varaa näitä kantakaupungin asuntoja hankkia. Vai onko mitään järkeä muuttaa 20m2 yksiöön jossa on retkikeittiö ja suihkussa joutuu käymään vessanpytyllä istuen bideellä suihkutellen ja tästä ilosta saa pulittaa 750-850/kk. Kannatan kyllä että juna -ja metroratojen varteen rakennetaan mahdollisimman tiivistä asumista, mutta en olisi aivan varma että se automaattisesti tulee laskemaan asumisen hintaa. Eiköhän käy juuri toisinpäin, länsimetron myötä esim. Lauttasaaressa ja Matinkylässä asuntojen hinnat ja vuokrat nousee kun yhteydet "paranee"

----------


## Kani

Hesari tutustui metrottoman Ison Omenan synkkyyteen. Tiivistelmä: Iso Omena kituuttaa autiona, kun metro ei kulje. Tulevaisuudessa helsinkiläiset saapuvat joukoin metrolla Espooseen syömään maustettuja kanansiipiä, sellaisia tuskin saa pääkaupungin ravintoloista. Tällä hetkellä espoolaiset kulkevat Isoon Omenaan autoilla. Liekö ennen metroa olemassakaan mitään Isoon Omenaan vievää joukkoliikennettä. 

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1476934861978

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiväthän nuo kerro väittämästäsi yhtään mitään ilman alueiden asukaslukuja. Käsittääkseni oikea vertailu olisi alueittain kulkutapaosuuden mukaan. Sitä ei tuossa vuosikertomuksessa ole.


No ei tietenkään, sitä tietoa pitää onkia jostain muualta, mutta nyrkkisääntönä voi todeta että kehäkolmosen sisäpuolisissa lähiöissä joukkoliikenteen käyttö on kuitenkin niin suosittua että pärjää vertailussa kantakaupunkiin. Sitten kun mennään kehän ulkopuolelle tai ns pakettipelto okt-lähiöihin niin kulkutapaosuus tippuu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Hesari tutustui metrottoman Ison Omenan synkkyyteen. Tiivistelmä: Iso Omena kituuttaa autiona, kun metro ei kulje. 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1476934861978


Hesari on hyvin jäljillä. Metron valmistumisen myötä Etelä-Espoossa Tapiola ja Matinkylä vilkastuvat selvästi. Samalla nuo aluekeskukset pystyvät ylläpitämään selvästi laajempaa palvelutarjontaa kuin nykyään. Tuo korostuu ravintoloissa, joissa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat potentiaalisesti todella suuri käyttäjäryhmä. Aikaisemmin matkustajat ovat menneet suoraan Kampista bussilla  kotiin ja yleensä jääneet sinne, metron valmistumisen jälkeen merkittävä osa heistä käyttää erilaisia palveluita matkalla.

----------


## sane

> HSL:n matkustajatilastot, esim vuoden 2015 vuosikertomuksesta sivu 22: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...aukeamat_0.pdf
> 
> Raitiovaunut ovat ainoa joukkoliikenneväline joka kulkee vain kantakaupungissa, ja sen matkustajamäärä oli 55,2 milj.
> Vastaavasti lähijuna on käytännössä ainoa joka ei palvele kantakaupungin liikennettä ellei Hki-Psl lasketa, ja sen matkustajamäärä oli 56,5 milj.
> Bussit ja metro kulkevat sekä lähiöissä että kantakaupungissa, niiden yhteenlaskettu matkustajamäärä oli n 250 milj, ja koska kantakaupungissa on huomattavasti vähemmän bussipysäkkejä ja metroasemia kuin lähiöissä, niin uskallan väittää että lähiöiden asukkaat muodostavat huomattavasti suuremman osan HSL-alueen joukkoliikennekäyttäjistä kuin kantakaupungin.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ok, oletin jostain syystä, että tarkoitit matkasuoritetta per asukas. Seison korjattuna  :Very Happy: 

Perustelusi ei silti kestä tarkastusta: Myös kantakaupungin asukkaat käyttävät lähijunia, jos ovat duunissa jonkin aseman lähistöllä. Samaten lähiöiden asukit käyttävät sporia, kun pitää sieltä metro- tai juna-asemalta päästä eteenpäin. Mutta olisi kyllä absurdia väittää, että 20 % seudun asukkaista (kantakaupunki) tuottaisi yli 50 % seudun joukkoliikennematkoista.

----------


## Kani

Onhan näitä alueittainkin tutkittu, ettei tarvitse kuvitella lukemia.

Joukkoliikenteen osuus sisäisistä matkoista v. 2012:
Espoo & Kauniainen 21%
Vantaa 19%
Helsinki kantakaupunki 78%

Joukkoliikenteen osuus matkoissa "lähiöistä" Helsingin kantakaupunkiin:
Helsinki 68%
Vantaa 63%
Espoo & Kauniainen 62%

Aika paljon on siis ilmassa joutavaa leimaamista ja vääriä mielikuvia, joita myös tietyt mediat mielellään ovat agendansa tueksi vahvistaneet.

 (HSL-julkaisu 27/2013 Liikkumistottumukset Helsingin seudulla)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hesari on hyvin jäljillä. Metron valmistumisen myötä Etelä-Espoossa Tapiola ja Matinkylä vilkastuvat selvästi. Samalla nuo aluekeskukset pystyvät ylläpitämään selvästi laajempaa palvelutarjontaa kuin nykyään. Tuo korostuu ravintoloissa, joissa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat potentiaalisesti todella suuri käyttäjäryhmä. Aikaisemmin matkustajat ovat menneet suoraan Kampista bussilla  kotiin ja yleensä jääneet sinne, metron valmistumisen jälkeen merkittävä osa heistä käyttää erilaisia palveluita matkalla.


Voi olla että Ison omenan raivntolatarjonta ampuu nyt vähän yläkanttiin ja osa tulee varmaan vaihtamaan omistajaa ja repertoaaria. Se mun täytyy sanoa että esim Leppävaaran Sellossa on aika aneemisesti ravintoloita, ne ainoat pari pubia on aina täynnä "Nokia-insinöörejä". 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:10 ----------




> Onhan näitä alueittainkin tutkittu, ettei tarvitse kuvitella lukemia.
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen osuus sisäisistä matkoista v. 2012:
> Espoo & Kauniainen 21%
> Vantaa 19%
> Helsinki kantakaupunki 78%
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen osuus matkoissa "lähiöistä" Helsingin kantakaupunkiin:
> Helsinki 68%
> ...


Mun mielestäni se ei anna mitenkään synkkää kuvaa lähiöistä koska 62, 63 ja 68% ei ole niin kamalan paljon vähemmän kuin 78%. 
Espoon ja Vantaan sisäisten matkojen osuuden pienuus toki ihmetytttää. Helsingin lähiöiden välissä se on sentään 35%.

Ihmiset lähiöissä ehkä ilmoittavat "matkaksi" herkemmin sellaiset lyhyetkin joita tehdään jalan kun taas paljasjalkaiset stadilaiset mielivät matkaksi vain sellaiset joita tehdään jollain ajoneuvolla. Tämä on siis minun teoriaani, ei virallinen totuus.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Voi olla että Ison omenan raivntolatarjonta ampuu nyt vähän yläkanttiin ja osa tulee varmaan vaihtamaan omistajaa ja repertoaaria. Se mun täytyy sanoa että esim Leppävaaran Sellossa on aika aneemisesti ravintoloita, ne ainoat pari pubia on aina täynnä "Nokia-insinöörejä".


Jep. Hesarin mukaan Isoon Omenaan on tulossa ensi kevääseen mennessä yhteensä 50 ravintolaa. Se on valtava määrä ravintoloita yhdessä kasassa, kun ollaan kuitenkin aluekeskuksessa. Koko Espoossa on tällä hetkellä Tripadvisorin mukaan 128 ravintolaa, toki tuossa ei taida ihan kaikki henkilöstöravintolat ja nakkikioskit olla mukana.

----------


## j-lu

> Kommentoin vain nimim j-lu:n pinttyneitä mielipiteitä joiden mukaan lähiöasuminen ei kiinnosta kun ei pääse hissillä suoraan ravintolaan.


Palaahan vähän taaemmas keskusteluun ja mistä tämä lähti. Sun pointti oli, että Espoon tietyt alueet ovat kauempana Helsingin keskustasta kuin Käpylät sun muut ja siksi metro on Espoolle parempi vaihtoehto kuin pikaratikka. Mun pointti oli sitten se, että on virhe ottaa kaupunkisuunnittelun lähtökohdaksi etäisyys ja yhteys Helsingin keskustaan paitsi jos on tarkoitus rakentaa nukkumalähiötä. Mutta Espoossa on yliopisto ja hyvät yhteydet lentokentälle, kohta myös korkean kapasiteetin raideliikennettä: siellä olisi edellytykset suunnitella ja rakentaa kaupunkia, jossa yhteys Helsingin keskustaan on toissijainen asia.

Länsimetro pk-seudun poikittaisena raskasraiteena ei ole sinänsä huonoa asia. Mutta se on ihan älytöntä haaskausta, jos Espooseen rakennetaan uusi Itä-Helsinki ja niin on käymässä, kun kaavat eivät ole tarpeeksi tehokkaita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetro pk-seudun poikittaisena raskasraiteena ei ole sinänsä huonoa asia. Mutta se on ihan älytöntä haaskausta, jos Espooseen rakennetaan uusi Itä-Helsinki ja niin on käymässä, kun kaavat eivät ole tarpeeksi tehokkaita.


Kaavat tulevat olemaan tehokkaita, jos katsoo vaikka Leppävaaraa tai Matinkylän seutua ja tulevaa Finnoota. Ja minun mielestäni Itä-Helsingin uudemmissa osissa kuten Vuosaaressa ei ole mitään moittimista.

Espoossa suurin este tiiviimmälle kaavalle ovat kaikenlaiset nimby-tyypit joiden mielestä Tapiola on jotain "kansallismaisemaa" joka pitää säilyttää väljänä, sekä merenrannan huvila-asukkaat jotka luonnonsuojelun nimissä haluaa torpata rakennushankeita harvinaisten lintujen, liito-oravien ja lepakoiden takia.
Jos pk-seudun kaupungit joskus yhdistettäisiin tai saatasiiin keskinäinen nahistelu edes loppumaan saataisiin myös isot hankkeet järjestettyä johonkin tärkeysjärjestykseen.


[EDIT:] Sitten täytyy myuistaa että suurin ero Espoon ja Helsingin välillä on se että Espoo ei omista maa-alueita itse samassa määrin kuin Helsinki. Espoon lähiöt on siksi kuin haulikolla  räiskitty koska rakennusliikkeet eli grynderit ovat rakentaneet ne sinne mistä ovat aikoinaan saaneet maata ylipäänsä ostettu. Osa keskeisistäkin maa-alueista lähiöiden välissä on yksityisomistuksessa eivätkä tule myyntiin, ellei kaupunki sekä kaavoita että maksaa niistä voitelurahaa ja oikein kunnolla. Sama tilanne vallitsee Vantaankin kohdalla.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Kaavat tulevat olemaan tehokkaita, jos katsoo vaikka Leppävaaraa tai Matinkylän seutua ja tulevaa Finnoota. Ja minun mielestäni Itä-Helsingin uudemmissa osissa kuten Vuosaaressa ei ole mitään moittimista.


Leppävaara ja tuleva raidejokerin varsi Perkkaa on ehkä parasta, mitä Espoossa tällä hetkellä saadaan aikaan. Asukastiheydet ovat kaavatasolla parhaimmillaan 15K ihmistä per neliökilometri. Ei ihan riitä. Riittäisi, jos tuohon lukemaan pystyttäisiin laajemmilla alueilla, mutta kyse on yleensä korkeintaan kymmenien hehtaarien postimerkkiarkista, ympärillä motaria ja metsää. 

Mutta niinhän se taitaa olla suunniteltukin. Kun ihmisiä ei ole tarpeeksi, kun kriittinen massa ei ylity, että syntyisi lähipalveluita, ihmiset joutuvat hakemaan palvelunsa Sellosta. Suurpääoma kiittää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Leppävaara ja tuleva raidejokerin varsi Perkkaa on ehkä parasta, mitä Espoossa tällä hetkellä saadaan aikaan. Asukastiheydet ovat kaavatasolla parhaimmillaan 15K ihmistä per neliökilometri. Ei ihan riitä. Riittäisi, jos tuohon lukemaan pystyttäisiin laajemmilla alueilla, mutta kyse on yleensä korkeintaan kymmenien hehtaarien postimerkkiarkista, ympärillä motaria ja metsää.


Espoo on täynnnä kompromisseja koska se on kaupunkina niin nuori, ja mielipiteitä miten sitä pitäisi kehittää on laidasta laitaan. Osa haluaa säilyttää sen amerikkalaistyyppisenä väljänä autokaupunkina, toiset haluavat kehittää edes niitä keskuksia joissa pärjää ilman että kaikki matkat tehdään autolla. Vaikka Espoo voisi taloudellisesti toimia itsenäisesti ilman mitään kytkentöjä Helsinkiin ja kehittää siitä Piilaakson kaltainen teknokratiaunelma, niin kulturellisesti ja historiallisesti Espoo ilman Helsinkiä ja muuta pk-seutua on kuin paita ilman takapuolta.

t. Rainer

----------


## samulih

> Espoo on täynnnä kompromisseja koska se on kaupunkina niin nuori, ja mielipiteitä miten sitä pitäisi kehittää on laidasta laitaan. Osa haluaa säilyttää sen amerikkalaistyyppisenä väljänä autokaupunkina, toiset haluavat kehittää edes niitä keskuksia joissa pärjää ilman että kaikki matkat tehdään autolla. Vaikka Espoo voisi taloudellisesti toimia itsenäisesti ilman mitään kytkentöjä Helsinkiin ja kehittää siitä Piilaakson kaltainen teknokratiaunelma, niin kulturellisesti ja historiallisesti Espoo ilman Helsinkiä ja muuta pk-seutua on kuin paita ilman takapuolta.
> 
> t. Rainer


Espoon kanssa hyvä muistaa että muutos järkeen on vasta viime vuosien aikaansaannosta, olisikohan Helsinki opettanut pojat tavoille ja alettiin hieman miettiä sitä kaupunkia kasaan. Muistan aina lapsuudesta että Espoo oli jotain hauskaa jossa oli mökkimme, ihan kreisipaikka joka oli olevinaan kaupunki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon kanssa hyvä muistaa että muutos järkeen on vasta viime vuosien aikaansaannosta, olisikohan Helsinki opettanut pojat tavoille ja alettiin hieman miettiä sitä kaupunkia kasaan. Muistan aina lapsuudesta että Espoo oli jotain hauskaa jossa oli mökkimme, ihan kreisipaikka joka oli olevinaan kaupunki.


Espoolainen ylpeys on sitä että kaikkea mitä Helsinki ehdottaa, torjutaan. Espoon henkinen ilmapiiri tuputtaa jatkuvasti sitä että ollaan aina Helsinkiä parempia ja se mittari on raha ja elintaso, ja että se johtuu nimenomaan valitusta kaupunkirakenteesta. Jos espoolaisena ryhtyy kannattamaan jotain autoilua vähentäviä hankkeita tai vastustamaan esim suuria toimistokomplekseja tai kauppakeskuksia joihin pääsee vain autolla, leimautuu helposti viherkommariksi. Espoossa ei voisi kuvitella että kehäykkönen tai länsiväyä muutettaisiin kaupunkibulevardiksi. Jos autot häiritsevät, pistetään moottoritie tunneliiin.

Pitää olla tyytyväinen että tulee metro ja raide-Jokeri ja ehkä joskus kaupunkirata Espoon keskukseen asti, että edes jotkut osat Espoosta tiivistyvät ja urbanisoituvat, vaikka kehitys on hidasta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Espoolainen ylpeys on sitä että kaikkea mitä Helsinki ehdottaa, torjutaan. Espoon henkinen ilmapiiri tuputtaa jatkuvasti sitä että ollaan aina Helsinkiä parempia ja se mittari on raha ja elintaso, ja että se johtuu nimenomaan valitusta kaupunkirakenteesta. Jos espoolaisena ryhtyy kannattamaan jotain autoilua vähentäviä hankkeita tai vastustamaan esim suuria toimistokomplekseja tai kauppakeskuksia joihin pääsee vain autolla, leimautuu helposti viherkommariksi.


Mitä mieltä olet Vantaasta? Edellä liittämäni karttagrafiikan mukaan Vantaa on huonompi joukkoliikennekaupunki kuin Espoo. Vantaalla on myös autoja per asukas enemmän kuin Espoossa.

Puhutaanko tässä vain pinttyneillä mielikuvilla, eivätkä faktat merkitse mitään?

----------


## petteri

> Mitä mieltä olet Vantaasta? Edellä liittämäni karttagrafiikan mukaan Vantaa on huonompi joukkoliikennekaupunki kuin Espoo. Vantaalla on myös autoja per asukas enemmän kuin Espoossa.


Kun vertaa Espoon ja Vantaan etäisyyttä seudun ytimestä ei ole mikään ihme, että Vantaalla joukkoliikenteen suosio ei ole kovin korkealla. Jos Vantaata ja Espoota halutaan verrata pitäisi verrata Vantaaseen Espoosta olisi syytä ottaa vertailuun Kehä II:n länsipuoli ja alue Leppävaarasta ja Kilosta pohjoiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä mieltä olet Vantaasta? Edellä liittämäni karttagrafiikan mukaan Vantaa on huonompi joukkoliikennekaupunki kuin Espoo. Vantaalla on myös autoja per asukas enemmän kuin Espoossa.
> 
> Puhutaanko tässä vain pinttyneillä mielikuvilla, eivätkä faktat merkitse mitään?


Olen asunut molemmissa ja voin sanoa että Vantaa on rakenteeltaan hyvin samanlainen kaupunki kuin Espoo paitsi että asukkaat ja kunnallispolitikot eivät ole niin leuhkoja ja omahyväisiä. Vantaalta puuttuvat  kalliit, kroisoksille tarkoitettut asuinalueet. Vantaan keskiluokka koostuu pienyrittäjistä ja ammatinharjoittajista jotka tarvitsevat autoa työssään, Espoon pikkuvirkamiehistä ja pikkupomoista joille auto on status. Espoossa on iso yliopisto, Vantaalla vain ammattikorkeakouluja. Vantaan keskellä on lentokenttä meluhaitoineen jne. Vaikka Vanta on rahvaanomaisempi, niin silti Tikkurila on paljon viihtyisämpi ja perinteisen kaupunkimaisempi keskus kuin Leppävaara tai Tapiola. Nuo ovat siis mielikuviani. 

Faktaa on että Vantaan ja Helsingin välinen raja kulkee kauempana Helsingin keskustasta kuin Espoon ja Helsingin välinen raja. Tikkurilasta on matkaa 15 km, Leppävaarasta ja Tapiolasta alle 10. Mikään Vantaalta tuleva moottoritie ei tule niin lähelle Helsingin keskustaa kuin länsiväylä. Siksi Vantaalla on tavallisempaa että jos on matka Helsingin keskustaan, ja jos on auto käytössä, ajetaan sillä liityntäpysäköintipaikalle ja mennään junalla perille. Espoossa liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuudet rantaradan varrella voisivat olla paremmat. Sitä toivoisi kanssa että tulisi olemaan länsimetron kohdalla.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo nyt vihdoin http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1477547810605 ongelmista virtakiskon kanssa ja siitä, miten se rikkoo junat. Mun ymmärtääkseni M100-junat kärsivät tästä eniten.

On hyvä, että noita ongelmia pikku hiljaa kerrotaan julkisuuteenkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HS kertoo nyt vihdoin http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1477547810605 ongelmista virtakiskon kanssa ja siitä, miten se rikkoo junat. Mun ymmärtääkseni M100-junat kärsivät tästä eniten.
> 
> On hyvä, että noita ongelmia pikku hiljaa kerrotaan julkisuuteenkin.


No niin on. Ja sitten se että tunnelit ovat täysin p-skasia vielä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> ongelmista virtakiskon kanssa ja siitä, miten se rikkoo junat. Mun ymmärtääkseni M100-junat kärsivät tästä eniten.


Ei tässä ole ainakaan tiedossa mitään junasarjakohtaista eroa. Kaikissa on normaalisti samanlaiset kuparikengät virroittimissa. Koeajojen alkuvaiheessa käytetiin M100-sarjan junia, joten tämä käsitys juontuu ehkä siitä. Sittemmin on käytetty väliaikaisesti teräsvirroittimia koeajojunissa.




> No niin on. Ja sitten se että tunnelit ovat täysin p-skasia vielä.


Eivät ne enää ole. Tunnelit on koko matkalta pesty "isolla vedellä" muutamia pistemäisiä kohtia lukuun ottamatta.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Tuo oli näin kaupunkilaisen ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän kannalta tärkeä juttu Hesarilta: vihdoin on niiden luukkujen lisäksi jotain konkretiaa siihen, mistä viivästys johtuu ja myös siihen, että nämä pulmat on kyetty (toivottavasti ainakin) ratkaisemaan. Ehkä tämä tästä, jos ei ole kovin suurta joukkoa muita ongelmia. Aika pimennossa tässä on lopulta suuri yleisö ollut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei tässä ole ainakaan tiedossa mitään junasarjakohtaista eroa. Kaikissa on normaalisti samanlaiset kuparikengät virroittimissa. Koeajojen alkuvaiheessa käytetiin M100-sarjan junia, joten tämä käsitys juontuu ehkä siitä. Sittemmin on käytetty väliaikaisesti teräsvirroittimia koeajojunissa.


Huhut ovat aina epämääräisiä, niin tämäkin oli kun sen loppukesästä kuulin. Kiitos selvennyksestä. Kaikki muu siinä tuntui pitävän paikkansa, eli tuo M100 voi hyvinkin johtua juuri siitä mitä sanoit.

----------


## hmikko

> vihdoin on niiden luukkujen lisäksi jotain konkretiaa siihen, mistä viivästys johtuu


Jos joku syy pitää nimetä, niin sanoisin edelleen, että huono projektijohtaminen. Kokkisenkin mukaan virtakiskon hiominen on normaalia, eikä nämä muutkaan jutut miltään kummoisilta yllätyksiltä vaikuta. Ei vaan ole tieto organisaatiossa kulkenut, eikä ole varauduttu ajoissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kokkisenkin mukaan virtakiskon hiominen on normaalia...


Se nyt ei kerro vielä yhtikäs mitään mistään. Kokkinenhan on pahemmin pihalla kuin se kuuluisa lumiukko. Oikeastaan käy miestä vähän sääliksi. Pantu tuollaiseen koiranvirkaan. Eiköhän Louko sentään ymmärtänyt, että kaikki mikä voi mennä pieleen tulee myös menemään pieleen tällä tavalla hoidetussa, läpiviedyssä ja johdetussa metrohankkeessa.

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla ihan yleisellä tasolla metron väeltä, kuinka tavanomaista se on, että vasta-asennettu virtakisko viimeistellään hiomalla. Minulla ei ole asiasta mitään käsitystä. Virtakiskoa on metrossa taatusti asennettu vähintään Vuosaarta varten, ja voisin kuvitella että muuallakin kiskoa on vaihdettu, onhan metro ollut toiminnassa kohta 35 vuotta, joten kokemusta asiasta kyllä on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla ihan yleisellä tasolla metron väeltä, kuinka tavanomaista se on, että vasta-asennettu virtakisko viimeistellään hiomalla. Minulla ei ole asiasta mitään käsitystä. Virtakiskoa on metrossa taatusti asennettu vähintään Vuosaarta varten, ja voisin kuvitella että muuallakin kiskoa on vaihdettu, onhan metro ollut toiminnassa kohta 35 vuotta, joten kokemusta asiasta kyllä on.


Jos sen nyt on vaan niin, että kun uutta metroa on edellisen kerran Suomessa rakennettu 18 vuotta sitten, niin osaavia ihmisiä sen enempää projektijohtoon tai itse työtä tekemään ei enää ole, tai ei riittävästi.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos sen nyt on vaan niin, että kun uutta metroa on edellisen kerran Suomessa rakennettu 18 vuotta sitten, niin osaavia ihmisiä sen enempää projektijohtoon tai itse työtä tekemään ei enää ole, tai ei riittävästi.


Tottakai se on niin, ja on ollut koko ajan. Mutta eikö sinustakin tuo ole sellainen itsestäänselvyys, että se olisi pitänyt hoksata jo 10 vuotta sitten ja sitten toimia sen mukaan?

Sinä ja minä oltaisiin rakennettu paljon parempi metro  me oltaisiin molemmat ymmärretty ettei me tiedetä metron rakentamisesta tuon tavaallista, joten oltaisiin soitettu Siemensille, että tehkääs meille metro, tässä on kartalla asemat merkittynä ja lopun teette te. Louko ja Kokkinen ovat polttaneet nyt 1,2 miljardia euroa, koska eivät ole ymmärtäneet, että eivät ymmärrä.

----------


## j-lu

> Kokkisenkin mukaan virtakiskon hiominen on normaalia, eikä nämä muutkaan jutut miltään kummoisilta yllätyksiltä vaikuta. Ei vaan ole tieto organisaatiossa kulkenut, eikä ole varauduttu ajoissa.


Kaikesta päätellen asian normaalius on selvinnyt Kokkiselle jälkeenpäin. Ei siellä muuten olisi ensin hakattu päätä seinään kiskoa hiomatta.

Maailmassa on rakennettu metrorataa enemmän kuin vähän, mutta suomalaiset yrittävät keksiä pyörää uudestaan. Ei olla valmiita maksamaan siitä, että joku kertoisi, miten metroa rakennetaan. Sen sijaan yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta tuhlataan veronmaksajien rahoja.

----------


## Vainma

> Virtakiskoa on metrossa taatusti asennettu vähintään Vuosaarta varten, ja voisin kuvitella että muuallakin kiskoa on vaihdettu, onhan metro ollut toiminnassa kohta 35 vuotta, joten kokemusta asiasta kyllä on.


Joskus kuulin, että Herttoniemessä olisi ollut pieni pätkä tätä Länsimetron virtakiskoa koekäytössä, mutta ilmeisesti siinä ei sitten tätä virroitinkenkää syövää tasoeroa ollut.
edit: Ja onhan mahdollista, että sen on myös asentanut eri taho, kuin Länsimetron virtakiskot.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joskus kuulin, että Herttoniemessä olisi ollut pieni pätkä tätä Länsimetron virtakiskoa koekäytössä, mutta ilmeisesti siinä ei sitten tätä virroitinkenkää syövää tasoeroa ollut.
> edit: Ja onhan mahdollista, että sen on myös asentanut eri taho, kuin Länsimetron virtakiskot.


Espoon ja Helsingin virtakiskoissa on se olennainen ero, että Espoon virtakiskon runko on alumiinia ja liukupinnalla on muutaman millin kerros ruostumatonta terästä. Helsingin kisko on täyttä terästä. Alumiinisissa virtakiskoissa on eroja siinä, miten rosteri on kiinnitettyalumiinirunkoon. Virtakiskon laatu vaikuttaa sitten siihen, miten se on asennettava.

Espoon ongelma oli virtakiskojen jatkokset. Saumat eivät menneet aivan kohdalleen ja olivat viimeistelemättä. Niinpä saumasta muodostui kuin höylän terä, joka leikkasi kuparikengästä lastun. Virtakiskot olisi voinut ostaa myös asennettuina, mutta sellainen ei kuulemma kelvannut. Tehtiin itse ja näin kävi.

Alumiinisen virtakiskon asennusta voi katsella tältä videolta. Vähän ennen seitsämää minuuttia siinä hiotaan saumaa rälläkällä. Eipä tuo näytä ihmellistä osaamista vaativan, mutta pieleen meni kumminkin.  :Sad: 

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että ei pitäisi lähteä tekemään sellaisia asioita, joita ei osata. Olen kuullut, että metrorakentamista ei haluttu ostaa kokeneilta rakentajilta, koska ne sanoivat, ettei metroa voi rakentaa sillä hinnalla, mikä hinnaksi väitettiin asemien lyhentämisen jälkeen. Jos siis kokenut rakentaja sanoo, että ei synny 714 miljoonalla, niin pystyykö muka metron rakentamista opettelemaan aloitteleva Länsimetro Oy konkareita parempaan suoritukseen? Eli tekemään metron halvemmalla kuin ne, jotka jo osaavat. Ei tietenkään pysty. Ja tässä ollaan, ja on ollut koko ajan tiedossa, ettei onnistu ja maksaa enemmän kuin väitettiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse olen sitä mieltä, että ei pitäisi lähteä tekemään sellaisia asioita, joita ei osata. Olen kuullut, että metrorakentamista ei haluttu ostaa kokeneilta rakentajilta, koska ne sanoivat, ettei metroa voi rakentaa sillä hinnalla, mikä hinnaksi väitettiin asemien lyhentämisen jälkeen. Jos siis kokenut rakentaja sanoo, että ei synny 714 miljoonalla, niin pystyykö muka metron rakentamista opettelemaan aloitteleva Länsimetro Oy konkareita parempaan suoritukseen? Eli tekemään metron halvemmalla kuin ne, jotka jo osaavat. Ei tietenkään pysty. Ja tässä ollaan, ja on ollut koko ajan tiedossa, ettei onnistu ja maksaa enemmän kuin väitettiin.


Mun mielestäni metrorakentajien haukkuminen jälkikäteen on turhaa. Heille asetettiin kovia haasteita kuten 35 vuotta vanhan itämetron sekä yhtä vanhan kaluston yhteensovittaminen uuden tekniikan kansssa, automaattiajoon varautuminen joka ei toteutunut muista syistä, asemakaavamuutokset ja muu rakentaminen asemien ympärstössä, tiukemmat turvallisuusvaatimukset kuin ennen ym ym. Pääasia että rata ja asemat ovat nyt valmiit joten viimeistelytyöt tuskin vievät montaa kuukautta enää.

Tietysti joku ulkomainen iso firma olisi voinut rakentaa länsimetron nopeammin ja halvemmalla mutta Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa olisi ollut pakollinen vaihto. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Tietysti joku ulkomainen iso firma olisi voinut rakentaa länsimetron nopeammin ja halvemmalla mutta Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa olisi ollut pakollinen vaihto.


Tuo nyt on ihan kukkua. Voi kokeneelta rakentajalta tilata metron semmoisilla spekseillä, että vanhoilla junilla ajetaan, kuljettajan kanssa, mihin nyt päädyttiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Selvitys Länsimetron ongelmista peruuntuu, Ylen uutinen  Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen päätöksestä.

----------


## AJO

Perimmäinen harha Länsimetroprojektissa oli, että kuviteltiin rakennettavan jotakin täysin uutta järjestelmää. Todellisuudessa oli kysymyksessä Helsingin metron laajennus kuten Vuosaaren ja Ruoholahden jatkeet kaikkine olemassa olevine rajoituksineen. Järjestelmän piti olla sama päästä päähän.

Espoossa oli vallalla ajattelu, että me osaamme ja teemme asiat paremmin kuin Helsinki ilman heiltä liiemmin kysymättä. Näin vältämme virheet ja skandaalit. Uudenlainen rakennuttajaorganisaatio oli ajateltu varmaan ihan hyvää tarkoittaen mutta sen ongelmat paljastuivat projektin edetessä. Onnettomuudeksi valittiin vielä konsulttiyhtiö, joka ei ole ollut metron kanssa tekemisessä ainakaan vuosituhannen vaihtumiseen mennessä. Helsinkikin oli purkanut rakentamisen sekä kehittämisen organisaation säästösyistä niin HKL:ssä kuin HKR:ssä. Vuosaaren haaran valmistumiseen asti metrossa oli ollut käytössä ns. rullaava rakentaminen, jolloin asiantuntijaorganisaatio sekä rakentajat olivat jatkuvasti toiminnassa eikä tietotaitoa tarvinnut hukata.

Tapahtumaketjuun liittyivät vielä automaattiprojekti ja siitä aiheutunut riitely Siemensin kanssa sekä päätös rakennettavista lyhyistä asemista. Missään maailman metrojärjestelmässä ei ole käytössä erilaista tekniikka sisältää kalustoa, jotka toimisivat samalla automatisoidulla osuudella. Tämä ei kilisyttänyt vielä tarpeeksi hälytyskelloja vaan projekti eteni. Alun perin metron automatisointiajatus sai vauhtia kun todettiin entisen käytönohjausjärjestelmän vanhenevan kymmenen vuoden käytön jälkeen. Järjestelmälle ei ollut eräässä vaiheessa enää mitään tukea, sillä valmistajaa ei ollut enää olemassakaan ja tekijätkin olivat muualla. Asetinlaitteeseen ei voitu tehdä mitään laajennuksia, koska niitä ei voitu projisoida järjestelmään. Kalasataman vaihteistoa siirrettiin osin Kulosaaren päähän siltatyömaan ajaksi mutta järjestelmässä se oli kuitenkin vanhalla paikallaan.

Vanhentuvan järjestelmän kustannukset piti kattaa automatisaatiolla eli kuljettajia vähentämällä. Lisäksi säästettäisiin lyhentämällä tulevia asemia. Itse asiassa jo Vuosaaren haaran yhteydessä nousi esille osuuden asemien lyhemmät laiturit mutta asia onnistuttiin silloin torjumaan. Ennen Länsimetroakin olisi elämä ollut mielenkiintoista eripituisilla junilla. Lisäksi olisi tarvittu yksi vuoro päivittäin lisää, koska kalusto olisi pitänyt säilyä omalla linjalla. Ruoholahdessahan junan määräasema muuttuu eli kalusto kiertää molemmilla haaroilla.

Metron kustannukset ja valmistumisaikataulu ovat olleet Länsimetron osalta paljon esillä. Kuitenkin Vuosaaren haara otettiin käyttöön neljä kuukautta suunniteltua aiemmin ja se alitti myös budjettinsa. Näin kävi myös Ruoholahden jatkeen osalta. Riitely Siemensin kanssa tulee aiheuttamaan paljon kustannuksia ja viemään avainhenkilöiden resursseja pitkiksi ajoiksi. Helsingin metro on kärpänen Siemensin markkinoilla.
Asiallisilla suhteilla kuitenkin saavutettiin asiakkuusarvoa parempia merkittäviä toiminnallisia etuisuuksia ilman lahjontaa.

Länsimetron ja automatisoinnin osalta voidaan siis todeta, että on todella saatu, mitä on tilattu! Itse Länsimetro on rakennettu maan alle vakio-olosuhteisiin ilman lumisateiden tai ukonilmojen aiheuttamia häiriöitä. Väylä on eristetty ympäröivästä liikenteestä, on helppo vartioida ja mahdollistaa kaupunkirakenteen sujuvan rakentamisen. Vielä kun nuo asemat olisi mahdollista pidentää, olisi liikennetuotannon suunnittelulla enemmän mahdollisuuksia eikä törmättäisi lähitulevaisuudessa pullonkauloihin.

----------


## Matkalainen

Yle: Länsimetron toimitusjohtaja vaihtuu  kustannukset nousevat entisestään

http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9291813

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Talouselämän uutisen mukaan Länsimetron rakennusurakat olisi toteutettu 2013 - 2016 yksikkökustannusperusteisesti. Jos näin on, elikkä lehti on ymmärtänyt asian oikein, niin tämä riittääkin selittämään yhdessä ohuen tilaajaorganisaation kanssa jatkuvasti nousevat kustannukset. Yksikkökustannusperusteinen hinnoittelu nimittäin tarkoittaa sitä, että urakoitsijalle maksetaan suorassa suhteessa siihen mitä se tekee: esimerkiksi valutöille voi olla kuutiohinta, johdoille metrihinta ja niin edelleen, mahdollisesti päälle vielä osin tuntihinnat tehdystä työstä. Eli mitä enemmän on tehty, sitä enemmän urakoitsijat ovat tienanneet. Kun tähän yhdistää tilaajaorganisaation, jolla ei ole omia työnjohtajia tai suunnittelijoita, niin tämä johtaa väkisinkin siihen, että tehtävän työn määrä kasvaa koko ajan: aina kun tulee jokin ongelma, niin urakoitsijat ratkaisevat sen uusina lisätöinä, eikä tilaajalla ole asiantuntemusta kyseenalaistaa urakoitsijan näkemyksiä.

Toivottavasti uusi johtaja pystyy sopimaan urakat uusiksi, sillä muuten näitä 100 miljoonan lisälaskuja tulee koko ajan muutama vuodessa lisää, kunnes kaikki on valmista. Tätä taustaa vasten kannattanee jopa maksella joku 100 - 200 miljoonaa sopimussakkoja nykymuotoisten sopimusten irtisanomisista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Talouselämän uutisen mukaan Länsimetron rakennusurakat olisi toteutettu 2013 - 2016 yksikkökustannusperusteisesti. Jos näin on, elikkä lehti on ymmärtänyt asian oikein


Talouselämän uutisen tuo kohta on suoraan Länsimetro Oy:n lehdistötiedotteesta, joten Talouselämän toimituksessa ei ole edes tarvinnut tehdä omaa tulkintaa. Länsimetro Oy:n tiedote sanoo vielä suoraan: "Kustannusennustetta ovat nostaneet mm. yksikkömäärien kasvu ja rakentamisen ennakoitua pidempi aika."

----------


## 339-DF

YLE antaa ymmärtää, että Länsimetron uusi toimitusjohtaja olisi saanut VR Trackista kenkää hoidettuaan yhtiötä huonosti: http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9297763

Tappiollisia diilejä Ruotsissa, niin kelvotonta työtä Suomessa että Liikennevirasto sulki VR Trackin pois tarjouskilpailusta kokonaan... Näillä eväillä sitten Länsimetroa johtamaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> YLE antaa ymmärtää, että Länsimetron uusi toimitusjohtaja olisi saanut VR Trackista kenkää hoidettuaan yhtiötä huonosti: http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9297763
> 
> Tappiollisia diilejä Ruotsissa, niin kelvotonta työtä Suomessa että Liikennevirasto sulki VR Trackin pois tarjouskilpailusta kokonaan... Näillä eväillä sitten Länsimetroa johtamaan.


Annetaan kaverille toinen mahdollisuus. 

Ainakin uskoisin että on pätevämpi kuin Kokkinen.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Annetaan kaverille toinen mahdollisuus.


Tällä periaatteella Länsimetroa on johdettu tähänkin asti. Rohkeasti vaan eteen- ja alaspäin!

----------


## iiko

> Toivottavasti uusi johtaja pystyy sopimaan urakat uusiksi, sillä muuten näitä 100 miljoonan lisälaskuja tulee koko ajan muutama vuodessa lisää, kunnes kaikki on valmista. Tätä taustaa vasten kannattanee jopa maksella joku 100 - 200 miljoonaa sopimussakkoja nykymuotoisten sopimusten irtisanomisista.


Onhan se toki niinkin, että jossain on vikaa, jos urakat kusevat ja kustannusarviot heittävät noin pahasti häränpyllyä kuin länsimetrossa on käynyt, mutta välillä on hyvä myöskin suhteuttaa asioita: Tampereelle valmistui puoli vuotta etuajassa rantatunneli, jota kehuttiin mahdottomasti kuten koko hanketta. Lasketaanpas sen urakan kilometrihinta ja verratkaa sitä länsimetron tämän hetkiseen kilometrihintaan. Tamperelaiset maksoivat tunnelistaan 86 miljoonaa per kilsa, länsimetron tämänhetkinen kilometrihinta on "vain" 56 miljoonaa. Ja siihen hintaan sisältyy siis kaikki, uusia junia myöten.

----------


## hmikko

^ Tuo on aivan mielivaltainen vertailu. Parin kilometrin maantietunneli nyt vaan on eri asia kuin 14 kilometrin metrotunneli. Samaa mieltä siitä, että Länsimetron kokonaishinta on edelleenkin kansainvälisesti vertailukelpoinen, eikä budjettiylityskään kolkuttele mitään ennätyksiä maailmanluokan sössimisten joukossa. Hankkeen johtamisessa on silti selvästi paljonkin vikaa.

----------


## Kani

Vaikea kuvitella Länsimetrolle mitään hintaa, joka ei olisi osan mielestä ihan ok. 

Hinnan tai kustannusylityksen kansainvälistä vertailua tärkeämpää on tarkastella valtakulttuuria, joka mahdollistaa näin surkean toiminnan. Alkaen jo siitä, miten ennen rakentamispäätöstä Länsimetro saatiin näyttämään ainoalta mahdolliselta ratkaisulta Etelä-Espoossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Radio Suomipopin hovimuusikko Ilkka laulaa Länsimetrosta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0eLqZZKoiY

"Niin pihalla on kööri, ei tiedä insinööri, ees mahtuuko se juna tunneliin."

----------


## Salomaa

Harvoin millekään suurelle hankkeelle saadaan tarkkaa hinta-arviota. Kun jostain hankkeesta päätetään, niin valmistelijoiden tulisikin esittää hintaahaarukka eikä yhtä lukua. 

Vaikeaahan se on sittenkin kun ilmoitetaan että työ maksaa 100 - 500 miljoonaa(esimerkki), mutta jos valmisteluvaiheessa tiedetään että tarkkaa arvioita ei voi antaa, niin tämäkin asia kuuluu poliittisen päätöksentekijän tietää. 

Jos olisin itse poliittinen päättäjä, miettisin enemmän sitä, tarvitaanko jokin asia vai ei. Länsimetron viivästymisen ongelmat eivät suoraan liity siihen että Länsimetro rakennetaan, vaan siihen että se mitä kulloinkin tiedetään, kerrotaan vain pienelle sisäpiirille.

----------


## Melamies

Päivän IS vihjaa Swecon saavan paljon rahaa tyhjästä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Päivän IS vihjaa Swecon saavan paljon rahaa tyhjästä.


Jos juttu on netissä, niin voitko laittaa linkin siihen, tai jos ei ole, niin referoida sitä?

----------


## Melamies

> Jos juttu on netissä, niin voitko laittaa linkin siihen, tai jos ei ole, niin referoida sitä?


Luin paperilehteä Koti-Pizzassa ja ainakaan vielä tuota juttua ei näytä olevan IS:n ilmaisella nettisivustolla.

Tuon mainitsemani vihjauksen ydin on jokseenkin seuraava: IS on saanut lausunnon Länsimetron urakointiin liittyvältä henkilöltä (jonka nimeä ei mainittu) ja tuon henkilön mukaan Sweco on  käyttänyt vahvaa asemaansa väärin ja näin kasvattanut omaa pottiaan. Swecon vahvaan asemaan on johtanut hänen mukaansa ainakin Länsimetro Oy:n liian pienet valvontaresurssit.

IS viittasi myös Länsiväylä-lehteen ja sieltä löytyi tämä:

http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/4...aa-firmalle-30

Samalla huomasin, että Kokkinen on työllistynyt uudelleen pikavauhtia:

http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/4...sissa-hommissa

----------


## petteri

> Samalla huomasin, että Kokkinen on työllistynyt uudelleen pikavauhtia:
> 
> http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/4...sissa-hommissa


Noissa hommissa Kokkinen on kai ollut aikaisemminkin, ennen Länsimetron toimitusjohtajuutta. Se, että on saanut potkut Länsimetron toimitusjohtajan pallilta ei tarkoita, ettei henkilö olisi kykenevä tekemään muita töitä, hyvällä tasolla. Länsimetron toimitusjohtajan vakanssi on kuitenkin aika vaativa pesti, johon suurimmalla osalla henkilöistä ei ole mitään edellytyksiä.

----------


## Melamies

> Noissa hommissa Kokkinen on kai ollut aikaisemminkin, ennen Länsimetron toimitusjohtajuutta. Se, että on saanut potkut Länsimetron toimitusjohtajan pallilta ei tarkoita, ettei henkilö olisi kykenevä tekemään muita töitä, hyvällä tasolla. Länsimetron toimitusjohtajan vakanssi on kuitenkin aika vaativa pesti, johon suurimmalla osalla henkilöistä ei ole mitään edellytyksiä.


En ottanut kantaa Kokkisen työkykyyn, mutta olin yllättynyt siitä, että hän ei halunnut kunnon lepotaukoa.

----------


## tkp

> Jos juttu on netissä, niin voitko laittaa linkin siihen, tai jos ei ole, niin referoida sitä?


http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...002505030.html

----------


## Salomaa

Taitaa tapaus Länsimetro poikia muutaman kirjankin, ehkä jopa näytelmän. Riittääköhän virheistä saatu oppi niin pitkälle että Jokeri-raitiotie valmistuu kustannuskehyksissä ja ilman suurempaa turaamista ?

----------


## sub

Lähinnä kertoo kuntien mädästä suojavirkapuuhastelusta, pätevä < sopiva.

----------


## hmikko

> Länsimetron toimitusjohtajan vakanssi on kuitenkin aika vaativa pesti, johon suurimmalla osalla henkilöistä ei ole mitään edellytyksiä.


Joku vois ajatella Kokkisen kuuluneen tuohon enemmistöön.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Taitaa tapaus Länsimetro poikia muutaman kirjankin, ehkä jopa näytelmän.


Niinpä, ainakin oikeussalidraamoja on odotettavissa (eli nämä Helsingin seudun suuret metrohankkeet taitavat olla ennemminkin juristien kuin insinöörien ja rakentajien projekteja):
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9308091

----------


## hmikko

^ Tuon vois ottaa ikään kuin demonstraationa siitä, miksi allianssimalli on keksitty.

----------


## Kani

Länsimetro Oy tarvitsee metroasioissa ryvettymätöntä uutta verta, joten Helsinki vaihtaa edustajansa yhtiön hallituksessa.

"Helsingin päättäjät saivat tarpeekseen länsimetron viivästyksistä ja Länsimetro-yhtiöstä jälkijättöisesti tihkuneista tiedoista. Nyt helsinkiläisten etua siirtyy ajamaan Länsimetron hallitukseen kaupungin liikenneasioiden ykkösjohtaja Pekka Sauri (vihr)."

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1480314418507

----------


## Salomaa

Käsitykseni mukaan Sauri nauttii kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa laajaa luottamusta. Tätä myöskin tukee hänen aito halu olla kaupunkilaisiin yhteydessä.

----------


## APH

Itsellä ainakin meni luottamus Sauriin, kun viimeiseen asti puolusteli automaattimetrofiaskoa ja kumosi ensimmäisen yrityksen perua koko automaattimetro.

----------


## Melamies

> Käsitykseni mukaan Sauri nauttii kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa laajaa luottamusta. Tätä myöskin tukee hänen aito halu olla kaupunkilaisiin yhteydessä.


Ainakaan minä en luota Sauriin pennin vertaa. Esim hänen katutöiden nopeuttamishankkeensa on ollut täysi pannukakku.

----------


## PepeB

> Itsellä ainakin meni luottamus Sauriin, kun viimeiseen asti puolusteli automaattimetrofiaskoa ja kumosi ensimmäisen yrityksen perua koko automaattimetro.


Ja jos tätä ei olisi tapahtunut, olisi automaatio kuopattu aiemmin, eikä olisi todennäköisesti viivyttänyt Länsimetroa muuttuneilla pelastussuunnitelmilla (laituriovien poistuminen).

----------


## j-lu

Sauri on vähän tuollainen politiikan aleksivalavuori. Muistan kun olin kerran yhdessä symposiumissa, jossa myös Sauri oli paikalla. Sauri osallistui aktiivisesti keskusteluun aika puolivillaisilla kommenteilla ja samalla räpläsi puhelinta: twitter soi ihan muista aiheista. Siinä on aika pitkälti oma käsitykseni Saurista ja samaa olen alaisilta kuullut: vähän kaikkea, mutta kunnolla ei mitään, puhuja muttei tekijä.

----------


## Melamies

> puhuja muttei tekijä.


Osuit naulankantaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tämä Saurin nimittäminen Länsimetron hallitukseen taitaa lähinnä olla Helsinskin Suurten Puolueiden Isojen Poikien kovan tason poliittista peliä ennen ensi kevään kuntavaaleja ja pormestarivalintoja, jotta MustaPekka-kortti eli Länsimetro jäisi jonkun toisen käteen (asiahan päätettiin nimittäin lähinnä kokoomuksen ja SDP:n voimin kun taas vihreät vastustivat):
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000004885874.html

----------


## Salomaa

Sittenhän on kohtuullista kuulla että kuka siellä virkamiesjohdossa hoitaa hommat niin hyvin että ei pelkästään puhu ja saa paljon aikaiseksi, nimenomaan näissä joukkoliikenneasioissa.

Jään kuulolle.

----------


## late-

Vajaan parin viikon takaisessa Talouselämän artikkelissa (osa jäänee maksumuurin taakse) kerrotaan, että Länsimetron eri toimijoiden välinen koordinointi esimerkiksi lisätöistä on muodostunut jopa satojen viestien pituisista sähköpostiketjuista. Ketjuissa varsinainen asia tai päätös on saattanut hämärtyä matkan varrella. Jos näinkin monimutkaisen hankkeen koordinointi ja toiminnan ohjaus on tosiaan sähköpostin varassa, kyseessä on melko ilmeinen riski.

----------


## MJG

> Tämä Saurin nimittäminen Länsimetron hallitukseen taitaa lähinnä olla Helsinskin Suurten Puolueiden Isojen Poikien kovan tason poliittista peliä ennen ensi kevään kuntavaaleja ja pormestarivalintoja, jotta MustaPekka-kortti eli Länsimetro jäisi jonkun toisen käteen (asiahan päätettiin nimittäin lähinnä kokoomuksen ja SDP:n voimin kun taas vihreät vastustivat):
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000004885874.html


Siinä on siis jotain fundamentaalisti väärää, että joukkoliikenteestä vastaava apulaiskaupunginjohtaja istutetaan joukkoliikennehankkeen johtoryhmään? Vai perustuuko omien joukkojen paniikkihuuto siihen, että Saurin kädettömyys nousee yleiseen tietoon oltuaan vain yleisessä tiedossa?

----------


## Salomaa

Äsken tuli TV 1:stä alueuutisista tieto, että Pekka Sauri tulee Länsimetron hallitukseen. Samalla kerrottiin että päätös on herättänyt kaikenlaista epäilyä ja spekulaatiota. Kyllähän se luontevaa on että joukkoliikenteen ykkösmies on päättämässä isosta asioista. Täällä on esitetty kielteisiä arvioita Saurin osaamisesta, mutta ei ole kerrottu missä asioissa se konkreettisesti on tullut ilmi.

Eikö se nyt olisi reilua perustella väitteensä joukkoliikennefoorumilla. Kännykän kokouksissa räpläämisen ei estä  joukkoliikenteen asioiden hallintakykyä. Vaikkei se hyvä tapa olekaan, mutta sitä tekee moni muukin. Jos joku katutyö on hidas Pekka Saurin myötävaikutuksesta, niin olisi reilua täsmentää mikä, missä ja milloin.

----------


## sub

Niin että se ei riitä "referenssiksi", että kyseinen henkilö on erittäin todennäköisesti aiheuttanut juurikin metroprojektissa merkittävää kustannusnousua ja aikataulun viivästymistä?

Kyllä tämä nyt vahvasti vaikuttaa siltä, että tässä pelataan kuntavaalikorttia ja länsimetro soittaa toista viulua.

----------


## PepeB

> Niin että se ei riitä "referenssiksi", että kyseinen henkilö on erittäin todennäköisesti aiheuttanut juurikin metroprojektissa merkittävää kustannusnousua ja aikataulun viivästymistä?
> 
> Kyllä tämä nyt vahvasti vaikuttaa siltä, että tässä pelataan kuntavaalikorttia ja länsimetro soittaa toista viulua.


Tämä herra nimenomaan käveli HKL:n yli ja jatkoi automaatioprojektia Siemensin kanssa. Jos näin ei olisi tehty, olisi asemien yhteiskäyttökokeen varmasti pidemmällä, koska muutoksiahan tuli pelastussuunnitelmiin laituriovien poistuttua.

----------


## Salomaa

> Niin että se ei riitä "referenssiksi", että kyseinen henkilö on erittäin todennäköisesti aiheuttanut juurikin metroprojektissa merkittävää kustannusnousua ja aikataulun viivästymistä?
> 
> Kyllä tämä nyt vahvasti vaikuttaa siltä, että tässä pelataan kuntavaalikorttia ja länsimetro soittaa toista viulua.


Tuo olisi hyvä täsmentää, että mitkä seikat tukevat sitä käsitystä että Sauri on aiheuttanut puhuttuja ongelmia metroprojektissa ?

Lehdissäkin on tänään esitetty teoria että vaihdos olisi pelaamista kunnallisvaalien alla. Jos orkesteri soi epävireessä koko ajan, niin silloin vaihdetaan kapellimestari. Siinä samalla toinen viulukin soittaa nuoteista.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos joku katutyö on hidas Pekka Saurin myötävaikutuksesta, niin olisi reilua täsmentää mikä, missä ja milloin.


Tähän voisi vastata, että melkein kaikki katutyöt, koskapa Saurin (sinänsä erinomainen) avaus jäi suutariksi.

Eli Sauri ei ole (toivottavasti) myötävaikuttanut hitauteen, mutta nopeutus jäi puheiden tasolle.

Helsingistä poimisin tämän vuoden helmeksi "maailman parasta kaukolämpöä" mainostavien lätynkääntäjien taikinoiman Junatien katutyön.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingissähän on ikuinen ongelma että samojen asioiden kanssa häärää monta organisaatiota. Nyt ollaan taas uudistamassa organisaatiota. Tällainen valuvika ei voi siten olla yhden miehen aikaansaannosta.

----------


## Tuomas

<sarkasmi>
Seuraavaksiko Sauri sitten soittaa Siemensille, että tuokaapa sittenkin se automaatti?
</sarkasmi>

----------


## hmikko

> Helsingissähän on ikuinen ongelma että samojen asioiden kanssa häärää monta organisaatiota. Nyt ollaan taas uudistamassa organisaatiota. Tällainen valuvika ei voi siten olla yhden miehen aikaansaannosta.


Uudistuksen iso ideahan on juuri siiloutumisen vähentäminen. Siltä osin malli näyttää suorastaan radikaalilta - lautakunnat on karsittu niin vähiin, että voi kysyä, ehtivätkö ne Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa enää perehtyä listalla oleviin asioihin. Tietty varmasti menee aikaa, ennen kuin vuosikymmeniä paikallaan olleiden siilojen rajat madaltuvat (kaupunkisuunnittelu, HKL, rakennusvirasto jne.).

----------


## aki

> Tuo olisi hyvä täsmentää, että mitkä seikat tukevat sitä käsitystä että Sauri on aiheuttanut puhuttuja ongelmia metroprojektissa ?
> 
> Lehdissäkin on tänään esitetty teoria että vaihdos olisi pelaamista kunnallisvaalien alla. Jos orkesteri soi epävireessä koko ajan, niin silloin vaihdetaan kapellimestari. Siinä samalla toinen viulukin soittaa nuoteista.


Ilmeisesti ihmisen muisti on suhteellisen lyhyt tai sitten vain ikäviä asioita ei haluta muistaa. Kannattaa käydä lukemassa foorumin automaattista metroa käsittelevän aiheen sivua 89 ja esimerkiksi viestejä 1325-1326 jotka ovat vuoden 2012 Toukokuulta. Sieltä varmaan löytyy kaipaamaasi täsmennystä Saurin vaikutukseen metroprojektissa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Ilmeisesti ihmisen muisti on suhteellisen lyhyt tai sitten vain ikäviä asioita ei haluta muistaa. Kannattaa käydä lukemassa foorumin automaattista metroa käsittelevän aiheen sivua 89 ja esimerkiksi viestejä 1325-1326 jotka ovat vuoden 2012 Toukokuulta. Sieltä varmaan löytyy kaipaamaasi täsmennystä Saurin vaikutukseen metroprojektissa.


Lukijoiden vaivojen säästämiseksi tässä on myös linkki ko. viesteihin: http://jlf.fi/showthread.php?p=127766

----------


## Salomaa

Tuohan on kuin soittaisi palvelupuhelimeen, tee sitä ja tätä sekä soita sinne. jne.

Kun syytetään jotain henkilöä, niin silloin voidaan tiivistetysti parilla tai muutamalla lauseella sanoa, mikä on se heikkous tai puute, joka Saurilla joukkoliikenneasioissa on. 

Letkautukset luovat kuvaa siitä, että halutaan leimata henkilö ilman perusteita tai sitten hänen puoluetaustansa aiheuttaa kielteistä tunnetta.

----------


## MJG

> Omituista minusta tässä sopimuksessa on, että Helsinki joutui sopimuksesta huolimatta maksamaan myös Martinlaakson metrorataa ollen jopa sen suurin rahoittaja. Eikä kyse ollut pienestä hankkeesta. Rata tehtiin 1971-1975 110 Mmk hinnallaj. Hankkeen nykyarvo on noin 610 Me, josta Helsinki maksoi 317 Me. Itämetron Helsinki maksoi kuitenkin täysin yksin, vasta Mellunmäen asemaan osallistui Vantaa pienellä osuudella. Vaikka Helsinki "omistaa" yli puolet Martinlaakson radasta, sillä ei ole mitään sananvaltaa radan ja liikenteen hoitoon.
> 
> Antero


Logiikka on aivan selvä.  Valtio lähtee infrahankkeissa siitä,  että kustannuksiin kunnat osallistuvat sillä osuudella,  joka katsotaan paikallisen hyödyn investoinnista olevan. Martinlaskson radan valtakunnallinen merkitys Anno Domini 1971 oli osapuilleen nolla eli kaikki valtion kustannusosuus on ollut subventiota. Helsinki taas lähtee siitä,  että Helsingin maksuosuus on se osa kustannuksista, joka syntyy Helsingin kaupungin alueella. Siksi Helsinki rahoittaa metroa kaupungin rajalle niin idässä kuin lännessä. Martinlaakson radasta varsin iso osa on Helsingissä. 

Elinkustannusindeksillä oikaistu 110 milj mk:n investointi vuonna 1971 on nykyarvoltaan noin 150 milj euroa.

----------


## Matkalainen

Yle: Milloin länsimetro valmistuu? Lisätietoa on luvassa puoliltapäivin

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:03 ----------

Yle: Länsimetro lupaa: Liikenne Tapiolaan voi alkaa huhtikuussa, Matinkylään kesäkuussa

----------


## pehkonen

> Yle: Milloin länsimetro valmistuu? Lisätietoa on luvassa puoliltapäivin
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:03 ----------
> 
> Yle: Länsimetro lupaa: Liikenne Tapiolaan voi alkaa huhtikuussa, Matinkylään kesäkuussa


Ja se tärkein kohta. "Liikennöinnin aloittamisesta päättää myöhemmin HSL."

----------


## MJG

> Ja se tärkein kohta. "Liikennöinnin aloittamisesta päättää myöhemmin HSL."


Ja nyt HSL ilmeisesti taas tähtää Big Bang -malliin, ei vähittäiseen siirtymiseen. Mutta kyllähän Suomessa kallioseinää riittää päätä hakattavaksi.

----------


## Jusa

> Ja nyt HSL ilmeisesti taas tähtää Big Bang -malliin ...


Uskoisin että bussit poistuvat syyskauden alkaessa 14.8.2017.
Toivottavasti sitä ennen aloitettaisiin juna liikenne uusille asemille, ensin vaikka Lauttasaareen ja sitä mukaan seuraaville asemille niiden käyttöluvan saamisen mukaisesti. Tulisi samalla sisäänajettua uusi reitti ennen BIG Bangia.

----------


## sm3

Turha sitä on sen enempää odotella, valmistuu sitten kun valmistuu. Kyllä se seuraavan 40 vuoden aikana käyttöön tulenee.

----------


## aki

> Ja nyt HSL ilmeisesti taas tähtää Big Bang -malliin, ei vähittäiseen siirtymiseen. Mutta kyllähän Suomessa kallioseinää riittää päätä hakattavaksi.


HSL:n Rihtniemen mielestä täysimittaiseen liityntäliikenteeseen pitäisi siirtyä saman tien kun metroliikenne Espooseen käynnistyy. Tämähän ei ole edes mahdollista jos alussa ajetaan vain Tapiolaan saakka, koska aika iso osa tulevista liityntälinjoista päättyy Matinkylään. Rihtniemen mukaan on kustannuskysymys jos ajetaan päällekkäin metroa ja suoria bussilinjoja. Aika heikko selitys kun tiedetään kuinka paljon kokonaiskustannukset ovat ajan saatossa ylittyneet. Tuskin parin kuukauden mittainen päällekkäinen liikennöinti metron ja bussien kanssa enää radikaalisti kustannuksia nostaa. Parasta siis olisikin, että jos ja kun metroliikenne Tapiolaan Huhtikuussa alkaa, niin ajettaisiin kesäliikenteen alkuun saakka nykyisiä suoria bussilinjoja Helsinkiin metron rinnalla, ja sitten kesäkuussa siirryttäisiin liityntäliikenteeseen kun metro ulottuu Matinkylään saakka.

----------


## fani

> HSL:n Rihtniemen mielestä täysimittaiseen liityntäliikenteeseen pitäisi siirtyä saman tien kun metroliikenne Espooseen käynnistyy. Tämähän ei ole edes mahdollista jos alussa ajetaan vain Tapiolaan saakka, koska aika iso osa tulevista liityntälinjoista päättyy Matinkylään. Rihtniemen mukaan on kustannuskysymys jos ajetaan päällekkäin metroa ja suoria bussilinjoja. Aika heikko selitys kun tiedetään kuinka paljon kokonaiskustannukset ovat ajan saatossa ylittyneet. Tuskin parin kuukauden mittainen päällekkäinen liikennöinti metron ja bussien kanssa enää radikaalisti kustannuksia nostaa. Parasta siis olisikin, että jos ja kun metroliikenne Tapiolaan Huhtikuussa alkaa, niin ajettaisiin kesäliikenteen alkuun saakka nykyisiä suoria bussilinjoja Helsinkiin metron rinnalla, ja sitten kesäkuussa siirryttäisiin liityntäliikenteeseen kun metro ulottuu Matinkylään saakka.


Itse luin HSL:n sivuilta, että bussiliikenne uudistuisi arviolta kesäkuussa 19. pvä kun metro liikennöisi Matinkylään asti. Sitten kaikki linjat uudistuisi ja siihen asti mentäisiin nykyisellä linjastolla.

----------


## MJG

> HSL:n Rihtniemen mielestä täysimittaiseen liityntäliikenteeseen pitäisi siirtyä saman tien kun metroliikenne Espooseen käynnistyy. Tämähän ei ole edes mahdollista jos alussa ajetaan vain Tapiolaan saakka, koska aika iso osa tulevista liityntälinjoista päättyy Matinkylään. Rihtniemen mukaan on kustannuskysymys jos ajetaan päällekkäin metroa ja suoria bussilinjoja. Aika heikko selitys kun tiedetään kuinka paljon kokonaiskustannukset ovat ajan saatossa ylittyneet. Tuskin parin kuukauden mittainen päällekkäinen liikennöinti metron ja bussien kanssa enää radikaalisti kustannuksia nostaa. Parasta siis olisikin, että jos ja kun metroliikenne Tapiolaan Huhtikuussa alkaa, niin ajettaisiin kesäliikenteen alkuun saakka nykyisiä suoria bussilinjoja Helsinkiin metron rinnalla, ja sitten kesäkuussa siirryttäisiin liityntäliikenteeseen kun metro ulottuu Matinkylään saakka.


Jotenkin näyttää siltä,  että HSL läpi organisaation on hukannut missionsa pahan kerran. 

Toisin kuin johto luulee, HSL:n keskeisin tehtävä ei ole kulujen säästö eikä budjetissa pysyminen.

Toisin kuin värikynäjannut ja muut kulit luulevat, HSL:n keskeinen tehtävä ei ole olla jännä liikennepeli, jonka pelaamisesta kavereiden kanssa jopa maksetaan. 

HSL:n tehtävä on järjestää seudun julkinen liikenne tarkoituksenmukaisesti ja asukkaita järkevästi palvelevalla tavalla.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jotenkin näyttää siltä,  että HSL läpi organisaation on hukannut missionsa pahan kerran. 
> 
> Toisin kuin johto luulee, HSL:n keskeisin tehtävä ei ole kulujen säästö eikä budjetissa pysyminen.
> 
> Toisin kuin värikynäjannut ja muut kulit luulevat, HSL:n keskeinen tehtävä ei ole olla jännä liikennepeli, jonka pelaamisesta kavereiden kanssa jopa maksetaan. 
> 
> HSL:n tehtävä on järjestää seudun julkinen liikenne tarkoituksenmukaisesti ja asukkaita järkevästi palvelevalla tavalla.


Tuo viimeinen kohta toteutuu parhaiten sillä, että HSL odottaa ainakin kesäliikenteen tai mielumminkin syysliikenteen alkuun ennenkuin siirtyy metron liityntäliikenteeseen. Tekemällä sen yhdellä kertaa saavutetaan parempi tulos kuin osittaisella sekasotkulla. Samalla voidaan "testata" liikenteen mukaisessa ajossa metrolinjaa/-linjoja. Laru on sitten taas toinen juttu.

----------


## Jusa

> Laru on sitten taas toinen juttu.


Larun uusi ostoskeskus avattiin jo.
Ehdottomasti pitäisi pikimiten tuoda junatkin asemalle ja lopettaa liityntälinjat, koska niilla ei ole vaikutusta Espooseen.
Asukkaita ja kauppiaita vaan kiusataan turhan päiten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samalla voidaan "testata" liikenteen mukaisessa ajossa metrolinjaa/-linjoja. Laru on sitten taas toinen juttu.


Olisi hyvä ymmärtää, mitä tarkoittaa metroliikenteen alkaminen. Ja tässä asiassa HSL:n näkemys asiaan on lähinnä oikein.

Metroliikenteen alkaminen ei tarkoita eikä voi tarkoittaa, että ryhdytään testaamaan. Testit tehdään ja luotettavuus varmistetaan ensin, sitten vasta voidaan siirtyä kaupalliseen metroliikenteeseen, jossa bussit Espoosta Helsinkiin poistuvat. HSL:n tehtävä on  kuten edellä todettiin  järjestää seudun joukkoliikennepalvelut. Metron testaaminen on Länsimetro Oy:n tehtävä. Loppuvaiheessa voidaan koeliikennettä ajaa matkustajien kanssa. Ja pitääkin ajaa, jotta nähdään, että järjestelmä toimii myös matkustajien, ei vain teknikkojen kanssa.

On positiivista, että metrosta on jotain hyvää kerrottavaa. Mutta muutaman aseman saaminen valmiiksi ei tee koko metrosta valmista. Kun jokaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän täytyy voida käyttää joukkoliikennettä joka päivä, toimiva bussiliikenne voidaan lopettaa vasta sitten kun koko metro on valmistunut ja todettu käyttökokeilla luottettavaksi. Se, että tekniikka läpäisee testiohjelman kerran ei takaa sitä, että kaikki toimii häiriöttä jatkuvasti. Ja sitä ei voi todeta kuin käyttämällä koko järjestelmää junineen niin kauan, että toimintavarmuudesta saadaan näyttö käytännössä, ei vain laskennallisesti.

Ei HSL:n tarvitse maksaa metron testaamisesta liikennepalveluhankintana. Testaamisen kulut ovat rakentajan kuluja. Tietenkin tilaaja maksaa lopulta kaiken. Mutta asiallisesti tehdyssä sopimuksessa urakalla on hinta joka maksetaan valmiista ja testatusta projektista. Eikä siihen vaikuta se, paljonko rakentaja joutuu testaamaan ja korjaamaan. Ja edelleen, asiallisessa sopimuksessa urakoitsija maksaa tilaajalle myöhästymissakkoa eikä päinvastoin. Eli myöhästymisestä urakoitsija saisi korottaa hintaa.

Hyvää asiakaspalvelua on, että palvelu toimii mahdollisiman vähin muutoksin. Sen vuoksi on parempi, että bussiliikenteestä siirrytään liityntämetroon kerralla eikä niin, että palvelukonsepti muuttuu moneen kertaan muutaman kuukauden aikana. Sopimuksista en tiedä. Mutta Länsimetro Oy on jo kerran julkisesti luvannut, että metro valmistuu joskus kokonaisuudessaan. Ja vasta sitten HSL alkaa ostaa metroliikennettä ja maksaa vastiketta Länsimetro Oy:lle metroradan käytöstä. HSL:n eli sen jäsenkuntien kannalta tämä on taloudellisin ja oikeudenmukaisin tapa hankkia metroliikennepalveluita.  Länsimetro Oy:n ja lähinnä Espoon kaupungin kannalta olisi mukavaa, että vastiketulot alkaisivat juosta sitä mukaa kun Länsimetro Oy ilmoittaa jonkin paikan valmistuneen, vaikka paikkaa ei voikaan käyttää eivätkä bussiliikenteen kulut siitä alene. Mutta näin ei nyt menetellä eikä pidäkään menetellä.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Olisi todella sekavaa aloittaa metroliikenne vain osalla rataa ja opettaa matkustajia muutoksiin kaksi kertaa parin kuukauden välein. Tuskin HSL tällaista edes harkitsee. Jos koko osuus tulee ajokuntoon kesällä, varmaankin luontevaa pitää heinäkuussa bussit ja metro päällekkäin ja tähdätä lopullinen käyttöönotto elokuuksi.

----------


## Karosa

Mikäli huhtikuussa pystytään aloittamaan liikenne Tapiolaan ja kesäkuussa Matinkylään, olisi minun mielestä hyvä aloittaa huhtikuussa se liikennöinti jo Tapiolaan, näin pystytään näkemään että se hukkaputki tosiaan toimii niinkuin pitää. 

Tapiola-Matinkylä väli kun aukeaa kesäkuussa, voitaisiin sitä "kokeilla" vielä sinne elokuuhun asti, jolloin siirtyminen liityntäliikenteeseen olisi järkevintä, eli huhtikuusta elokuuhun asti mentäisiin asteittain metrolla sekä nykyisellä bussilinjastolla. 

HSL on ainakin minun tietääkseni hankkinut huhtikuuhun asti nykyistä bussiliikennettä, mutta sen jälkeen on joka tapauksessa hankittava vielä lisää nykyistä liikennettä koska kuten yllämainittuna, suurin osa liityntäliikenteestä päättyy Matinkylään ja mikäli liityntäliikenteeseen siirryttäisiin heti, jouduttaisiin joka tapauksessa alkaa ajamaan jonkinsortin korvausliikennettä, jossa ei ole sitten päätä eikä häntää.

Lisää kustannuksia toki tulee päällekkäisyydestä, mutta eikös niitä ole jo tullut ihan naurettavan paljon muutenkin koko projektista, että ei siinä pari hassua euroa hirveästi enää haittaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hape

Mikään ei tietenkään estä ajaa metrojunilla touko-kesäkuussa vain ruuhka-aikoina, kuten tehtiin Itämetron aloituksessa 1982. Näin saataisiin matkustavalle yleisölle mahdollisuus kokea metron käyttöä. Täysitehoinen Länsimetron liikennöinti voitaisiin aloittaa kesäaikatauluihin siirtymisen yhteydessä, samalla voisi alkaa liityntäliikenne. Näin jäisi kesä aikaa suunnittelijoille tutustua liityntäliikenteen ja Espoon poikittaisen liikenteen toimivuuteen ja elokuussa talviaikatauluihin siirtymisen yhteydessä tehdä tarvittavat tarkistukset liityntäliikenteessä ja asemien bussipysäkkien sijoittelussa asiakaspalautteen mukaisesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse luin HSL:n sivuilta, että bussiliikenne uudistuisi arviolta kesäkuussa 19. pvä kun metro liikennöisi Matinkylään asti. Sitten kaikki linjat uudistuisi ja siihen asti mentäisiin nykyisellä linjastolla.


Koska aikaa on siis vielä puoli vuotta, niin olisiko vielä teoreettisia mahdollisuutta saada joitakin pieniä muutoksia bussilinjoihin joiden on tarkoitus kulkea metron käyttöönoton jälkeen?

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Tuo viimeinen kohta toteutuu parhaiten sillä, että HSL odottaa ainakin kesäliikenteen tai mielumminkin syysliikenteen alkuun ennenkuin siirtyy metron liityntäliikenteeseen. Tekemällä sen yhdellä kertaa saavutetaan parempi tulos kuin osittaisella sekasotkulla. Samalla voidaan "testata" liikenteen mukaisessa ajossa metrolinjaa/-linjoja. Laru on sitten taas toinen juttu.


Mikään yksityinen yritys ei voisi suunnitella toimintaansa sellaisen Big Bangin varaan, että jonkin kokonaan uuden liiketoimintaprosessin tai teknologian käyttöönotto tapahtuisi laakista. Sellainen kun ei koskaan onnistu, jos liikkuvia osia on enemmän kuin kaksi. Siksi kaikissa suurissa muutoksissa homma pyritään vaiheistamaan ja kullakin vaiheella on myös paluusuunnitelma.

Mutta kun on verovaroista kyse, mikä tahansa hölmöys tuntuu olevan perusteltavissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikään yksityinen yritys ei voisi suunnitella toimintaansa sellaisen Big Bangin varaan, että jonkin kokonaan uuden liiketoimintaprosessin tai teknologian käyttöönotto tapahtuisi laakista. Sellainen kun ei koskaan onnistu, jos liikkuvia osia on enemmän kuin kaksi. Siksi kaikissa suurissa muutoksissa homma pyritään vaiheistamaan ja kullakin vaiheella on myös paluusuunnitelma.


Juuri näin. Olennaista Espoon metron tapauksessa on se, milloin HSL voi lakkauttaa suorat bussilinjat. Ei se, milloin metron toimintaa kokeillaan matkustajien kanssa. Silloin, kun suorat bussilinjat päättyvät, metroa ei enää kokeilla, vaan sitä käytetään. Ja kokeilut on viety loppuun ennen käyttöön ottoa. Paluusuunnitelma on se, että ongelmien ilmetessä koeliikenne voidaan keskeyttää. Ja ne, jotka ovat halunneet kokeilla metroa, palaavat bussien käyttäjiksi.

Eli Länsimetro Oy tarvitsee yleisöä metron koeajoihin, jotta nähdään, että metro toimii myös matkustajien kanssa. Tällaisia kokeita voidaan tehdä periaatteessa milloin vain ja millä asemilla hyvänsä. Mutta ne eivät saa vaikuttaa ihmisten mahdollisuuteen käyttää luotettavaa ja toimivaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, jonka ylläpitäminen on HSL:n velvollisuus. Kenenkään ei pidä olla pakko ryhtyä metron koekaniiniksi ennen kuin järjestelmä on todettu valmiiksi ja luotettavasti toimivaksi.

Jos siis Länsimetro Oy haluaa aloittaa koeliikenteen yleisön kanssa ensin Tapiolaan asti, se voi sen tehdä. Mutta se ei muuta eikä saa muuttaa HSL:n pyörittämää bussiliikennettä. Eikä HSL:n tarvitse maksaa koeliikenteestä Länsimetro Oy:lle mitään, koska kyse on metron rakentamiseen kuuluvasta loppuvaiheesta, jonka kustannukset muun rakentamisen ja testien tapaan ovat Länsimetro Oy:n, ei HSL:n kuluja. Tämä koskee myös koeliikenteen liikennöintikuluja, jotka Länsimetro Oy maksaa HKL:lle, jonka junilla ja kuljettajilla koeliikenne ajetaan.

Jos ja kun Länsimetro Oy ajaa koeliikennettä yleisön kanssa, siitä tulee kuitenkin sopia HSL:n kanssa. Ja HSL:n kuuluu saada liikenteestä lipputulot. Sillä se, joka matkustaa metrolla koeliikenteessä, matkustaisi ilman koeliikennettä HSL:n järjestämässä bussissa ja maksaisi siitä. Ja koska HSL ei voi lopettaa bussiliikennettä ennen kuin Länsimetro Oy kykenee luvouttamaan metron HSL:n käyttöön, HSL:llä on oikeus saada lipputulot joukkoliikenteen käytöstä. Toisaalta, Länsimetro Oy:llä ei ole toimilupaa olla joukkoliikennepalvelun tuottaja ja matkustajien kuljettaja, joten koeliikenteen yleisökuljetuksien tulee tapahtua HSL:n toimintana. Tämä on myös kysymys vaaranvastuusta. Länsimetro Oy ei ole joukkoliikenteen toiminnanharjoittaja, joten se ei voi omin nokkinensa kuljettaa ihmisiä.

Jos tämä tuntuu jotenkin epäselvältä, niin todettakoon, että näin on juuri toimittu M300-sarjan metrojunien kanssa. HKL on ostanut junat, testannut ja asettanut ne koeliikenteeseen. Ja vasta sitten, kun suunnitellut luotettavuusajot on täytetty, junat on otettu matkustajien kuljettamiseen, mistä HKL saa veloittaa HSL:ää. Ei HSL:n ole tarvinnut maksaa HKL:lle mitään siitä, että se on ajanut uusilla junilla luotettavuusajoja tuhansia kilometrejä. Eivät ne ole HSL:n vaan HKL:n omia kuluja. Metroratajärjestelmä on aivan vastaava asia kuin junat.

Antero

----------


## kallio843

Se että Tapiolaan asti saadaan testattua ei riitä. Myös Tapiola-Matinkylä-väliä pitää saada testattua kunnolla. Näitä viivästyksiä kun on nähty niin en itse laskisi sen varaan että homma toimisi jo kesäliikenteen alkaessa. Vähän luulen että kokonaisuudessaan homma alkaa elokuussa talviliikenteen alkaessa ja siihen asti testaillaan enemmän ja vähemmän. Siinä nyt ei ole mitään päätä eikä häntää että osa linjoista ajetaan Kamppiin ja osa katkaistaan Tapiolaan joskus huhtikuussa.

----------


## kuke

Kuluista puheenollen  länsimetron viivästyessä sen liikennöintiin koulutettiin kuljettajat, ja HKL varautui liikennöinnin aloitukseen 15.8.2016 alkaen. Kenen kustannuksia nämä ylimääräisten kuljettajien palkkakulut ovat? Entä kuka vastaa liikennöinnin aloittamiseen varatun vartijahenkilöstön palkkakuluista? Heitä varmaankin voi toki edes rajatusti käyttää muissa kohteissa.

Kun siirryttiin tihempään vuoroväliin, oli puhetta, että tätä ylimääräistä kuljettajahenkilöstöä käytettäisiin matkustajien opastamiseen asemilla. Muodostettiinko partioita aivan oikeasti ja jos, niin vieläkö näitä partioita näkyy asemilla?

Jotenkin tuntuu hassulta, kun puhutaan, että länsimetron liikennöintikustannukset alkavat vasta sitten, kun liikenne tai koeliikenne aloitetaan. Liikenteen tuottamiseen liittyvät henkilöstökustannuksethan ovat juosseet jo jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Kani

Onko tosiaan niin, että henkilöstöä koulutettaessa ja haettaessa ei otettu huomioon mahdollista aloituksen siirtymistä, ja palkat juoksevat vuoden päivät kymmenillä ylimääräisillä henkilöillä?

----------


## kuke

> Onko tosiaan niin, että henkilöstöä koulutettaessa ja haettaessa ei otettu huomioon mahdollista aloituksen siirtymistä, ja palkat juoksevat vuoden päivät kymmenillä ylimääräisillä henkilöillä?


Tämä on se uutinen, johon viittasin tai jota muistelin: http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9036722.

----------


## j-lu

Siinä on jokusella metrokuskilla mahdollisuus kirjoitella kiitos valtio, yhteiskunta, veronmaksajat ja heidän rahojaan jakavat visionäärit! #enolisitässä #EnOlisiMalagassaJulkisenSektorinPalkollisenaIlman  Työvelvoitetta  #hyvinvointiyhteiskunta #fiksutsomekampanjat

----------


## Matkalainen

> Siinä on jokusella metrokuskilla mahdollisuus kirjoitella kiitos valtio, yhteiskunta, veronmaksajat ja heidän rahojaan jakavat visionäärit! #enolisitässä #EnOlisiMalagassaJulkisenSektorinPalkollisenaIlman  Työvelvoitetta  #hyvinvointiyhteiskunta #fiksutsomekampanjat


Siinä on näköjään myös jokusella kirjoittelijalla mahdollisuus kirjoitella ikään kuin tietäisi. Missä on kerrottu, että kuljettajat saavat palkkaa ilman työvelvoitetta?

----------


## j-lu

> Siinä on näköjään myös jokusella kirjoittelijalla mahdollisuus kirjoitella ikään kuin tietäisi. Missä on kerrottu, että kuljettajat saavat palkkaa ilman työvelvoitetta?


Siinä on näköjään myös jokusella kirjoittelijalla mahdollisuus kirjoitella ikään kuin tietäisi. Missä on kerrottu, että kuljettajat ovat juuri Malagassa?

#internethjumoristinahdinkokunjengiottaakaikenniin  kirjaimellisesti

----------


## Matkalainen

> Siinä on näköjään myös jokusella kirjoittelijalla mahdollisuus kirjoitella ikään kuin tietäisi. Missä on kerrottu, että kuljettajat ovat juuri Malagassa?
> 
> #internethjumoristinahdinkokunjengiottaakaikenniin  kirjaimellisesti


Huumori on vaikea tekstilaji. Joskus siinä voi epäonnistua niin pahasti, ettei lukija tajua sen olevan huumoria.

----------


## kuke

> Huumori on vaikea tekstilaji. Joskus siinä voi epäonnistua niin pahasti, ettei lukija tajua sen olevan huumoria.


Niinpä...  :Laughing: 

Mielestäni esitin kuitenkin aidon kysymyksen. Metrojunankuljettajan ajolupa vanhenee yllättävän nopeasti, ellei ajoa ole  ja on aika iso ruljanssi viedä neljä kurssillista kuljettajia ajokokeeseen. Ylen uutinen, jota muistelin kysyessäni, tietää kertoa, että ylimääräisten kuljettajien palkkakulut ovat 400 000 euroa kuukaudessa. (http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9036722 .) Kuka tämän maksaa? Ja koska en ole asunut Helsingissä seitsemään vuoteen, ajattelin kysyä, että miten uusien kuljettajien työtilanne on järjestetty. Osa varmasti on osallistunut uuden kaluston rasitusajoihin ja osa länsimetron koeajoihin, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, että näkyykö kuljettajista muodostettuja asemaisäntäpartioita vielä liikkeellä.

Ja sitten: totta, asun Espanjassa, en tosin Málagassa (onneksi oikeaakin Espanjaa on vielä jäljellä) ja elän täällä aivan omilla rahoillani ja sokerina pohjalla maksan veroni Suomeen.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni esitin kuitenkin aidon kysymyksen.


Metroa viimeksi tänään käyttäneenä, en ole havainnut laitureilla juuri muita kuin matkustajia. Veronmaksajana olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, miten värvättyjen kuljettajien työ- ja palkka-asiat on järjestetty. Foorumilla on jäseniä, jotka tämän osaavat kertoa.

Aiheeseen liittyvänä vähän hupaisana episodina sain kuulla vieressä seisoneiden matkustajien keskustelua metrossa tänään noin 16:40. Valittelivat, kun oli niin täyttä. Tarkoitti sitä, että ovien välisessä tilassa matkusti seisten noin 20 henkilöä. Toinen kysyi, miten on näin täyttä, mihin toinen vastasi, että näin on aina tähän aikaan. Mutta vähän helpottaa Sörnäisissä. Pohtivat sitten, miten täyttä on kun uusi metro avataan. Kumpikin matkusti metrolla Hakaniemestä Sörnäisiin. Olimme junan etumaisessa vaunussa, joten voi olla, että rouvat tulivat asemalle 2. linjan sisäänkäynnistä. Silti ihmettelen, miksi matkustaa tuo väli metrolla. Varsinkin, jos täyttöaste kiusaa.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Metrojunankuljettajan ajolupa vanhenee yllättävän nopeasti, ellei ajoa ole  ja on aika iso ruljanssi viedä neljä kurssillista kuljettajia ajokokeeseen.


Mistään en mitään tiedä, eli tämä on puhdasta arvailua. Mutta veikkaisin, että ei ole mahdoton homma järjestää kullekin kuljettajalle joku ajovuoro silloin tällöin, että tuntuma pysyy.




> Osa varmasti on osallistunut uuden kaluston rasitusajoihin ja osa länsimetron koeajoihin, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, että näkyykö kuljettajista muodostettuja asemaisäntäpartioita vielä liikkeellä.


Kun tiheään vuoroväliin siirryttiin, näkyi asemilla ylimääräistä henkilökuntaa (siis henkilökuntaa ylipäätään, normaalistihan heitä ei metrossa juuri näe) huomioliivit päällä opastamassa matkustajia. Sitä en tiedä, olivatko kuljettajia vai muuta väkeä.

----------


## Vainma

> Kun tiheään vuoroväliin siirryttiin, näkyi asemilla ylimääräistä henkilökuntaa (siis henkilökuntaa ylipäätään, normaalistihan heitä ei metrossa juuri näe) huomioliivit päällä opastamassa matkustajia. Sitä en tiedä, olivatko kuljettajia vai muuta väkeä.


Olivat kuljettajia ja lähinnä juuri näitä uusimmilta kursseilta valmistuneita.
Tällä hetkellä homma on ilmeisesti katkolla jostain syystä (suurin osa uusista kuljettajista lienee Länsimetron koeajoissa).

----------


## Melamies

Uusien kuljettajien työtilanteesta:

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talous...omista-6607709

----------


## 339-DF

Nämä tällaiset ovat ilahduttavia hetkiä jlf:n lukijalle, kun toimittaja lukee foorumia, tarttuu johonkin aiheeseen, ottaa selvää ja kirjoitaa sitten jutun. Mainiota!

----------


## Kani

Selvästi on luettu alan parasta foorumia.

Ilta-Sanomat onnistui vääntelemään otsikkoa myöten faktat varsin hämmentävään muotoon.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...005008768.html

----------


## Bellatrix

> Silti ihmettelen, miksi matkustaa tuo väli metrolla. Varsinkin, jos täyttöaste kiusaa.
> 
> Antero


Kävelläkö pitäisi? vai matkustaa bussilla tai ratikalla? vai ihan peräti taksilla?
Selitätkö miksi metrossa ei saisi matkustaa vain yhtä asemanväliä ja miksi, jos näin kuitenkin tekee, ei saisi olla harmistunut siitä että junat ovat täysiä?

----------


## 339-DF

Olisikohan tuo "ei saisi" nyt kuitenkin hitusen rankka tulkinta siitä, mitä Antero kirjoitti? Minä koin Anteron lähinnä pohdiskelevan sitä, miksi ihmiset toimivat epärationaalisesti joukkoliikenteessä. Tämähän on tullut foorumilla usein esiin, kun mietittään, miksi tietokonemallinnukset kerta toisensa jälkeen ennustavat liikkumista enemmän tai vähemmän pieleen. Varsinkin ratikkahankkeiden kohdalla ennusteet ovat menneet metsään oikein kunnolla, kun tietokone luulee, että ihmiset käyttäytyvät rationaalisesti.

Jos nämä puheena olevat metromatkustajat mittaisivat matka-aikaa lähtöpaikan ovelta määränpään ovelle, he päätyisivät metron sijaan bussiin tai ratikkaan. Joku muu kuin lyhyt matka-aika on siis vienyt heidät metroon  ehkä mielikuva väljyydestä, harha nopeudesta tai halu odotella sisätiloissa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...miksi ihmiset toimivat epärationaalisesti joukkoliikenteessä ... Varsinkin ratikkahankkeiden kohdalla ennusteet ovat menneet metsään oikein kunnolla, kun tietokone luulee, että ihmiset käyttäytyvät rationaalisesti.


Ehkäpä juuri siksi koska ihmiset eivät ole tietokoneita joten he tekevät kuten heistä tuntuu hyvältä eivätkä niin kuin tietokone haluaisi heidän tekevän. Itsekin olen sen verran laiska että sen sijaan että olisin kävellyt (kuten tietokone varmaan minun olettaisi tekevän) viime viikon nollakelissä Kaivopihan edestä Kamppiin meninkin metrolla (koska ratikka meni juuri nokan edestä enkä viitsinyt odotella tuulisella pysäkillä seuraavaa).
Ei siis ehkä kannata liikennesuunnittelussa luottaa pelkästään siihen mitä tietokone luulee ihmisten tekevän...

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehkäpä juuri siksi koska ihmiset eivät ole tietokoneita joten he tekevät kuten heistä tuntuu hyvältä eivätkä niin kuin tietokone haluaisi heidän tekevän.


Näinhän se on. Eri ihmiset arvostavat eri asioita, ja huomattavan suuri osa ei oikeastaan mieti sen kummemmin mitään, vaan tekee kuten on tottunut. Tuossa Anteron kertomassa esimerkissä voisi ajatella, että nämä metromatkustajat, joita äkillinen ahtaus on alkanut ärsyttää, ryhtyisivät pohtimaan vaihtoehtoisia kulkutapoja. Mutta moni meistä muuttaa käyttäytymistään oikeastaan vasta pakon edessä. Tottumukset istuvat tiukassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos nämä puheena olevat metromatkustajat mittaisivat matka-aikaa lähtöpaikan ovelta määränpään ovelle, he päätyisivät metron sijaan bussiin tai ratikkaan.


Kyllä metro on kävelyajankin huomioiden joukkoliikennevälineistä nopein Toisen Linjan ja Porthaninkadun risteyksestä Kurviin. Hakaniemen päässä kävelymatka metron laiturille on selvästi lyhyempi kuin Hakaniemen bussi- tai ratikkapysäkeille.

Vaikka olisi jatkamassa Hämeentietä tai Mäkelänkatua pohjoiseen Kurvista, niin ruuhkaiseen aikaan on jopa nopeampi mennä ensin metrolla Sörnäisiin ja hypätä vasta siinä bussiin tai ratikkaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllä metro on kävelyajankin huomioiden joukkoliikennevälineistä nopein Toisen Linjan ja Porthaninkadun risteyksestä Kurviin. Hakaniemen päässä kävelymatka metron laiturille on selvästi lyhyempi kuin Hakaniemen bussi- tai ratikkapysäkeille.
> 
> Vaikka olisi jatkamassa Hämeentietä tai Mäkelänkatua pohjoiseen Kurvista, niin ruuhkaiseen aikaan on jopa nopeampi mennä ensin metrolla Sörnäisiin ja hypätä vasta siinä bussiin tai ratikkaan.


Reittioppaan mukaan kyllä tuohon suuntaan (matka-ajassa ero 2 minuuttia), mutta ei paluumatkalla. Bussit ovat lähes neljä minuuttia nopeampia välillä Toinen linja 7 - Hämeentie 50.

----------


## kuukanko

> Reittioppaan mukaan kyllä tuohon suuntaan (matka-ajassa ero 2 minuuttia), mutta ei paluumatkalla. Bussit ovat lähes neljä minuuttia nopeampia välillä Toinen linja 7 - Hämeentie 50.


Reittiopas kävelyttää tuossa tapauksessa metrosta pois Hakaniemen eteläisen sisäänkäynnin kautta eli se laskee aivan liian pitkän kävelymatkan. Kävelyissä reittiopas ei huomioi liikennevalojen vaikutusta, minkä vuoksi taas bussivaihtoehdon kokonaismatka-aika on todellisuudessa pidempi.

----------


## Melamies

> Kävelyissä reittiopas ei huomioi liikennevalojen vaikutusta...


Reittiopas on siis tehty todellisuuden mukaan, kiireiset jalankulkijat eivät piittaa liikennevaloista.

----------


## samulih

Mutta metro on sinänsä luotettavampi eli tulee useammin oikeaan aikaan, bussin ongelma että heittelee, mutta toisaalta jos haluaa bussin voittavan voi sen tehdä juuri tekemällä haun paikassa missä menee sata bussia....

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä metro on kävelyajankin huomioiden joukkoliikennevälineistä nopein Toisen Linjan ja Porthaninkadun risteyksestä Kurviin. Hakaniemen päässä kävelymatka metron laiturille on selvästi lyhyempi kuin Hakaniemen bussi- tai ratikkapysäkeille.


Tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa varmaan on kuten kirjoitat. Erinomainen esimerkki siitä, miten tärkeää olisi rakentaa metrolle riittävästi sisäänkäyntejä. On kurjaa rakentaa miljardirata, mutta säästää sen saavutettavuudessa. Jos Hakaniemi olisi tavanomainen helsinkiläinen yksipäinen asema, olisi tuokin asetelma toisin päin.

Kaisaniemen aseman toinen sisäänkäynti toisi metron käytännössä Kruununhakaan, Sörkan aseman toinen sisäänkäynti puolestaan Torkkeliin ja vähän niin kuin sydän-Kallioon. Ruoholahden toinen sisäänkäynti Länsilinkin tienoilla laajentaisi käytettävyyttä sekin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa varmaan on kuten kirjoitat. Erinomainen esimerkki siitä, miten tärkeää olisi rakentaa metrolle riittävästi sisäänkäyntejä. On kurjaa rakentaa miljardirata, mutta säästää sen saavutettavuudessa. Jos Hakaniemi olisi tavanomainen helsinkiläinen yksipäinen asema, olisi tuokin asetelma toisin päin.
> 
> Kaisaniemen aseman toinen sisäänkäynti toisi metron käytännössä Kruununhakaan, Sörkan aseman toinen sisäänkäynti puolestaan Torkkeliin ja vähän niin kuin sydän-Kallioon. Ruoholahden toinen sisäänkäynti Länsilinkin tienoilla laajentaisi käytettävyyttä sekin.


Puhumatta Rautatientorin aseman länsipäästä Lasipalatsin kulmalle.

----------


## Jusa

> Puhumatta Rautatientorin aseman länsipäästä Lasipalatsin kulmalle.


Rautatientorin M-asemalla pääsee jalankulkija tunneleissa jopa Kampin M-asemalle Forumin kautta.

----------


## j-lu

Ei muuten ole ihan yksi eikä kaksi kertaa, kun olen koiranilmalla kävellyt Sokokselta Forumin kautta Kamppiin. Ei kovin kätevää, muttei ole Helsingin metrokaan yhtä asemanväliä. Paitsi jos sattuu olemaan Porthaninkadun ja Toisen linjan risteyksessä ja on matkalla Kurviin. Tai millä hyvänsä asemalla ja on matkalla seuraavalle asemalle. Jos on valmiiksi metrojunan kyydissä ja huomaa kesken matkan, että voisi sittenkin mennä yhden asemavälin pidemmälle, niin sitten alkaa olla jo tosi kätevää.

Helsinkiläisistä jalankulkuympäristöistä voisi myös keskustella, jos joku avaisi ketjun. Niistä(kin) riittäisi juttua.

----------


## HeSa

Matkustajien kannalta eka hyvä uutinen länsimetrosta pitkään aikaan, lainaan Länsiväylä-lehdestä 17-18.12.:

"Espoosta Helsinkiin ei kuitenkaan katkaista nykyisillä reiteillä samalla hetkellä kun metron liikennöinti käynnistyy. Ehkä kuukauden verran olisi sopiva aika ajaa suoria bussilinjoja ja metroa samanaikaisesti. Silloin olisi ihmisillä aikaa totutella uuteen liityntäliikenteeseen ja paikata mahdolliset ongelmat ennen suorien bussivuorien loppumista". 

Tämä siis HSL:n hallituksen espoolaisen varapuheenjohtajan mukaan. Tuntuu järkevältä ja luulisin että noin kuukauden lisäkustannukset voidaan niellä koko valtavan kustannus(lisä)potin huomioonottaen.

----------


## j-lu

> Reittiopas on siis tehty todellisuuden mukaan, kiireiset jalankulkijat eivät piittaa liikennevaloista.


Suomessahan jalankulkijathan ovat ihan lampaita, jotka seisovat keskellä yötä punaisissa valoissa, vaikka kilometrin säteellä ei näy muita elollisia olentoja kuin yöperhosia katulampun loistossa ja seinänviertä kiiruhtava rotta.

----------


## PepeB

> Suomessahan jalankulkijathan ovat ihan lampaita, jotka seisovat keskellä yötä punaisissa valoissa, vaikka kilometrin säteellä ei näy muita elollisia olentoja kuin yöperhosia katulampun loistossa ja seinänviertä kiiruhtava rotta.


Nimenomaan. Ja sitten on näitä risteyksiä, joissa valot vaihtuvat vihreiksi, jos painaa nappia (esim. Ruoholahti (M)). Se on kyllä suoranaista kiusantekoa autoilijoita kohtaan heittää ne punaiset siihen, kun siitä kulkee hiljaiseen aikaan ehken viisi autoa tunnissa ohi.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Toimittajat ovat päässeet ajelulle länsimetroon:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9454525
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...005083601.html

----------


## Nem

> Toimittajat ovat päässeet ajelulle länsimetroon:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9454525
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...005083601.html


Muuttaako han ihmisten käsitystä Länsimetron valmiudessa?

----------


## hmikko

Satunnainen Twitter-havainto: Länsimetron viimekesäiset Lännen nopein -mainoskarkit ovat bäst fore 15.4.2017. Syökää nopeasti tai säästäkää metroaiheiseen arkistoon.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Satunnainen Twitter-havainto: Länsimetron viimekesäiset Lännen nopein -mainoskarkit ovat bäst fore 15.4.2017. Syökää nopeasti tai säästäkää metroaiheiseen arkistoon.


Satuinpa itse omistamaan pussillisen noita. Ajattelin avata pussin metron avajaispäivänä, mutta funtsin että pilaantuvat ennen ja söin koko pussillisen uudenvuodenaattona.

----------


## sm3

Pitkät on piuhat, jos nyt vasta asia hoksataan.

*Selvitysmies Virtanen: Länsimetron todelliset kustannukset pimitettiin päättäjiltä*
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9540489



>  Sellaiset tahot, joita pidän luotettavina, kertoivat, että kun päätöstä valmisteltiin, metron hinnaksi laskettiin miljardi tai vähän päälle, mutta kun se summa vaikutti päätöksenteon kannalta liian suurelta, niin päätöksentekijöille esitettiin 700 miljoonan hanke ja sitten siitä päätettiin. Nyt ollaan päätymässä siihen, että se maksaa 1,2 miljardia. Kyllä tässä on syytä epäillä, että on tehty pikkusen riisuttu versio, Virtanen sanoi Ykkösaamussa.

----------


## j-lu

TEMn entinen kansliapäällikkö ja valtion rahoittamien rakennushankkeiden ongelmien selvitysmies Erkki Virtanen kertoi tänään Ykkösaamussa, että:




> Sellaiset tahot, joita pidän luotettavina, kertoivat, että kun päätöstä valmisteltiin, metron hinnaksi laskettiin miljardi tai vähän päälle, mutta kun se summa vaikutti päätöksenteon kannalta liian suurelta, niin päätöksentekijöille esitettiin 700 miljoonan hanke ja sitten siitä päätettiin. Nyt ollaan päätymässä siihen, että se maksaa 1,2 miljardia.


Selvitysmies Virtasen löydöksistä yllättyneitä ovat:

- asiassa vedätetyiksi tulleet Helsingin ja Espoon kaupunginvaltuutetut
- Juha Mieto

Länsimetro oy:hän on perustellut kustannusnousua useaan otteeseen sillä, että rakentamisen määräykset ja säännökset ovat muuttuneet 70-luvusta. Tuosta väitteestä voi ajatella kahdella tavalla. A) Se on ns. virallinen tarina, josta pidetään kiinni loppuun saakka, kuinka typerältä se sitten vaikuttaakaan. B) Selvitysmies Virtasen arvio siitä, että projektien johto on huonoa ja ammattitaidotonta, on understatement. Se silkkaa sontaa, johon pystyisi kouluttamaton apinakin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiva kun selvitteli. Nythän se on turvallista tehdä, kun maito on niin sanotusti jo maassa ja kurat jossain muualla.

Länsimetro Oy:kin on selvitellyt. Selvitys valmistui tammikuussa, mutta ennen vaaleja sitä on turha odottaa nähtäväksi:https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...-vaalit-menee/

Virtanen kertoo, että kaikki on mennyt alusta asti pieleen, mutta syyllisiä ei etsitä. Tuo on toisin sanoen lupaus siitä, että samaa menoa voi rauhassa jatkaa maailman tappiin asti yhä uusien hankkeiden kanssa. Vähän kuin poliisi kitkisi huumekauppaa, mutta kauppiaille ei seuraisi kiinnijäämisestä mitään. Mahtaisivatkohan lopettaa hyvät bisneksensä?

Syyllisiä nimenomaan pitäisi etsiä ja heille pitäisi tulla seuraamuksia vaikka pahimmat roistot ovatkin jo kuka haudassa ja kuka eläkkeellä. Mutta jos seurauksia ei tule, yhä uudet virkamiespolvet voivat turvallisin mielin jatkaa maan tapaa, jossa virkamies valehtelee korvat heiluen, luottamusmies luottaa ja budjetit paukkuu.

Selitykset siitä, miten turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat muuttuneet 1970-luvulta, saisi jo lopettaa. Niinköhän pankki myöntäisi minulle rakennuslainaa, jos veisin 70-luvun omakotitalosuunnitelmat sinne näytille? Eiköhän ystävällinen pankin täti käskisi ensin päivittää suunnitelmat ja kustannukset 2010-luvulle ja käskisi sitten tulemaan uudelleen. Jos minä ja pankin täti ymmärrämme tuon, niin miten se ei tullut virkavastuulla toimiville johtajatason henkilöille mieleenkään? Niin monipuolisesti ammattitaidotonta väkeä ei sentään luulisi Suomesta löytyvän, joten syy on jossain muualla.

Olen muuten ollut länsimetron hinnasta väärässä koko ajan. Silloin joskus ehkä 12 vuotta sitten, kun hinta oli 452 Me, sanoin, että miljardin se maksaa. No, nyt se maksaakin 1,2 miljardia ja päälle vielä parisensataamiljoonaa muille momenteille työnnettyjä länsimetrokuluja.

----------


## hmikko

^^ Tuo riisuttu versio oli osittain jopa kirjoitettu ihan auki suunnitelmiin, eli että katurakentamista yms. jätettiin hankkeen budjetin ulkopuolelle, mistä se on sitten osin valunut takaisin "lisäkustannuksiksi". Luotettiin vissiin siihen, että poliittisen debatin tuoksinassa ei erikseen syynätä tai laajemmin tajuta, kenen pussista mikäkin liityntäbussiterminaali ja liukuporras maksetaan.

----------


## kompura

> Länsimetro oy:hän on perustellut kustannusnousua useaan otteeseen sillä, että rakentamisen määräykset ja säännökset ovat muuttuneet 70-luvusta. Tuosta väitteestä voi ajatella kahdella tavalla. A) Se on ns. virallinen tarina, josta pidetään kiinni loppuun saakka, kuinka typerältä se sitten vaikuttaakaan. B) Selvitysmies Virtasen arvio siitä, että projektien johto on huonoa ja ammattitaidotonta, on understatement. Se silkkaa sontaa, johon pystyisi kouluttamaton apinakin.


Miten tarkkaan Länsimetrossa ja muissa tunnelihankkeissa on mietitty näiden "tiukentuneiden turvamääräysten" toteuttamista mahdollisimman kustannustehokkaasti? Uudet normit eivät ole voineet tulla suunnittelussa yllätyksenä. Eikö rakentamisen yleisperiaatteena muutenkin ole se, että hankkeen voi toteuttaa loppuun saakka rakennusluvan hakemisen aikaan voimassaolleiden normien mukaan. 

Onko aiheutettu lisäkustannuksia sillä, että ei ole tehdy halvinta mahdollista määräykset täyttävää ja menty siitä mistä aita on matalin? Edellyttääkö normit edes metrotunnelin tekemistä kaksiputkisena?

----------


## MJG

> Selitykset siitä, miten turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat muuttuneet 1970-luvulta, saisi jo lopettaa.


Oikeastaan ei. Kyse on homman kannalta oleellisesta asiasta. 

Koko Länsimetron rakentamispäätös perustuu tietoiseen valheeseen. Homma piti saada näyttämään mahdollisimman halvalta, jotta hankintapäätös saatiin nuijituksi läpi. Kuvaan kuului kustannustason laskeminen edellisen tunnelimetrotyömaan pohjalta ja sehän ajoittui 1970-luvulle. Normien tiukentuminen siis tietoisesti lakaistiin maton alle.

Jos asiassa on jokin hyvä puoli, niin se että junien lyhentämisen riesa kohdistuu ennen kaikkea sinne, minne sen pitääkin eli Helsinkiin. Lyhyet asemat perustuvat tähän samaan kustannusarvion minimointiin ja se päätös perustui HKL:n silloisen johdon vakuutteluihin, että automaatio tulee ja mitään ongelmaa lyhentämisestä ei ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oikeastaan ei. Kyse on homman kannalta oleellisesta asiasta. 
> 
> Koko Länsimetron rakentamispäätös perustuu tietoiseen valheeseen. Homma piti saada näyttämään mahdollisimman halvalta, jotta hankintapäätös saatiin nuijituksi läpi. Kuvaan kuului kustannustason laskeminen edellisen tunnelimetrotyömaan pohjalta ja sehän ajoittui 1970-luvulle. Normien tiukentuminen siis tietoisesti lakaistiin maton alle.
> 
> Jos asiassa on jokin hyvä puoli, niin se että junien lyhentämisen riesa kohdistuu ennen kaikkea sinne, minne sen pitääkin eli Helsinkiin. Lyhyet asemat perustuvat tähän samaan kustannusarvion minimointiin ja se päätös perustui HKL:n silloisen johdon vakuutteluihin, että automaatio tulee ja mitään ongelmaa lyhentämisestä ei ole.


Lopettakaa nyt tuo 1970-luvusta houriminen. Länsimetron alustavissa suunnitelmissa käytetiin pohjana Vuosaaren metrohaaran tietoja ja se valmistui 1998. Vuosaarenkin metrolla on tunneli. Ongelma oli se että länsimetron rakentamisspäätöstä viivyteltiin niin kauan että sitä ammattitaitoista organisaatiota joka rakensi Vuosaaren metroa ei enää ollut. 

Peruuntunut automaatioprojekti sotki myös länsimetron suunitelmat, vaikka automaattia ei toteutettu, jouduttiin turvallisuusseikat laskemaan sen mukaan kuin olisi. Lisäksi hintaa nosti kaksi asemaa jotka jälkikäteen päätettiin rakentaa jotka alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa ei ollut. Bussiterminaaleille tuli lisää hintaa koska Tapiolan Kilta vastusti metroasemaa Heikintorin ja Tapiontorin alle ja bussiterminaalin rakentamista Heikintorin tilalle, vaan se piti tehdä kalliisti Länsituulentien alle. Nyt Tapiolan keskusta on joka tapauksessa purettu ja ollaan  rakentamssa uudelleen lukuunottamatta museoituja Heikin-ja Tapiontoria joissa toimii lähinnä hautaustoimistoja.

t. Rainer

----------


## Markku K

Turvallisuusvaatimuksiin liittyy tässä tapauksessa semmoinen erikoisuus, että suunnitteluajankohtana muutamia vuosia sitten ei ole ollut olemassa minkäänlaista kansallista tai kansainvälistä valmista pakettia metrojärjestelmän turvallisuusratkaisuista EU-maihin. Eli "rakentamismääräyskokoelmaa" ei ole ollut.
Pelastusviranomaiset (Länsi-Uudenmaan pelastuslaitos, Helsingin pelastuslaitos) ovat, kertomansa mukaan, joutuneet kokoamaan eri laeista, määräyksistä, ohjeista, direktiiveistä ja asiantuntijoilta vaatimuksensa rakentajalle. Rakentaja on sitten esittänyt konsulttien tekemiä turvallisuusratkaisumalleja, ja viranomainen on ne arvioinut ja hyväksynyt tai käskenyt muuttamaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tekniikka&talous uutisoi tänään, että länsimetrotyömaalta on viety kaapeleita, joka "vaikuttaa suoraan koeajoihin ja sitä kautta käyttöönoton töihin":
Kaapelit kähvelletty - Länsimetron koeajot pysähtyivät varkauden takia

Tämä on siis tämän päivän uutinen, ei aprillipäivältä, vaikka niin saattaisi kuvitella.

----------


## hmikko

Käykö jostain ilmi, mistä kaapeleista on kyse? Äkkiseltään ummikon vähän vaikea kuvitella, että varas menisi summassa kopeloimaan tunneliin tai syöttöasemalle, kun jännitteetkin voivat näinä aikoina olla päällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä on siis tämän päivän uutinen, ei aprillipäivältä, vaikka niin saattaisi kuvitella.


Oikeastaan se on jo "vanha" uutinen, alkuperäinen versio näkyy Länsimetron omien sivujen uutisissa. Itse tapahtuma oli sattunut 31.3., joten aprillipäivänä asia olisi ollut hyvinkin ajankohtainen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Äkkiseltään ummikon vähän vaikea kuvitella, että varas menisi summassa kopeloimaan tunneliin tai syöttöasemalle, kun jännitteetkin voivat näinä aikoina olla päällä.


Joo, tällaisesta tuskin on kyse. Veikkaan, että siellä jotain data- tai muita kaapeleita, esimerkiksi kulunvalvontaan tai turvallisuusjärjestelmiin littyvää, jonka puuttuminen on huomattu vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun sen asennuksen vuoro on tullut.

----------


## tkp

http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9585394

YIT rakennus joutuu maksamaan vahingonkorvauksia Länsimetrolle

----------


## 339-DF

Täälläpä hyviä kysymyksiä ja vastauksia Länsimetrosta: http://hvkerho.blogspot.com.es/2017/...imetrosta.html

----------


## Bellatrix

Tänään YLE:n Uudenmaan alueuutisissa klo 18:20 mainittiin että HSL varautuu jälleen kerran Länsimetron myöhästymiseen ja on valmiudessa jatkamaan nykyistä bussiliikennettä Espoossa jopa vuodella. Liekö tuo sitten enää mikään yllätys...

----------


## aki

> Tänään YLE:n Uudenmaan alueuutisissa klo 18:20 mainittiin että HSL varautuu jälleen kerran Länsimetron myöhästymiseen ja on valmiudessa jatkamaan nykyistä bussiliikennettä Espoossa jopa vuodella. Liekö tuo sitten enää mikään yllätys...


Länsimetron hallitus kokousti viime perjantaina ja sen mukaan länsimetrossa siirrytään kesäkuun alussa testausvaiheesta viranomaistarkastuksiin. Tämänhetkisen arvion mukaan liikenne voisi alkaa syyskuussa.
Bussiliikenteessä siirryttäisiin metron liityntälinjoihin aikaisintaan lokakuun puolivälissä. Siihen asti Etelä-Espoon ja Lauttasaaren bussit kulkisivat nykyisillä linjoilla Helsinkiin.

----------


## Matkalainen

Tommy Pohjola arvelee nimettömään lähteeseen perustuen, että Länsimetron liikenne ei vielä syyskuussakaan ala:

"Käynnistyykö Länsimetron liikenne syyskuussa 2017? Viimeksi tänään keskustelin erään Helsingin ja Espoon metrohankkeesta hyvin kartalla olevan lähteen kanssa. Kertoi, että tietojensa perusteella ei käynnisty."

https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...-ei-ole-kivaa/

----------


## sm3

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9664998



> Länsimetro avataan liikenteelle näillä näkymin syyskuussa. Länsimetro tiedotti testausvaiheen päättyneen.
> 
> Metrossa ovat nyt alkaneet viranomaistarkastukset, jotka jatkuvat elokuun alkupäiville asti. Elokuussa varmistuu metroliikenteen avaamisen tarkka ajankohta.
> 
> Helsingin Ruoholahdesta Espoon Matinkylään kulkevan Länsimetron piti alun perin avautua jo viime vuoden elokuussa.

----------


## Matkalainen

MTV: Palotarkastuksissa huomattu puutteita  Länsimetron käyttöönotto voi myöhästyä taas

----------


## Melamies

"Näiden teknisten järjestelmien pitää pystyä luotettavasti toimimaan siten kun se on suunniteltu. Näin monimutkaisessa teknisessä järjestelmästä löytyy aina joku bitti joka on väärässä muodossa ja sitten nämä toteutuneet ja toivotut ohjaukset eivät toteudukaan, kuvailee ongelmaa Pitkänen. "

Näin ollen on myös täysin varmaa, että Länsimetro on käyttöönottonsa jälkeen pois pelistä tuon tuostakin, koska joku bitti on väärässä paikassa myös tulevaisuudessa. Jos pelatustoimen kriteereistä pidetään kiinni, tulee Länsimetro olemaan Suomen epävarmin joukkoliikenneyhteys. Länsiväylän bussikaistat kannattaa ehdottomasti säilyttää bussikaistoina.

----------


## samulih

^*Pienet taputukset* Toivottavasti joskus sinullekin aurinko paistaa.

----------


## Melamies

> ^*Pienet taputukset* Toivottavasti joskus sinullekin aurinko paistaa.


Olet varmaan jossain aurinkoisella terassilla hyvässä seurassa. Tällä hetkellä Helsingissä ei aurinko paista, loppupäivän pääesiintyjä on esteri. Länsimetron suunnasta aurinko ei ole paistanut helsinkiläisille ja espoolaisille veronmaksajille, eikä tule paistamaan sen käyttäjillekään.

----------


## Ketorin

Enkä ihmettelisi, vaikka länsimetro saataisiin rutistettua nykyiseen aikatauluun vielä, nuo viranomaistarkastukset kun ainakin omalla alalla toimivat _kutakuinkin_ niin, että:

Viranomainen hoitaa kärsivällisesti muita asioita, kunnes rakentaja ilmoittaa työn olevan "valmis" (tosiasiassa sahat ja vasarat laulavat vielä siinä vaiheessa).Viranomainen tai valtuutettu edustaja saapuu paikalle oman dokumentaationsa kanssa toteamaan, millainen tuli.Viranomainen ilmoittaa rakentajalle havaitsemistaan virheistä.Rakentaja korjaa virheet kiireaikataululla.Rakentaja ilmoittaa viranomaiselle, tarvittaessa todisteiden kera (valokuva).Useimmat asiat viranomainen kuittaa nähdyksi. Mahdolliset uusintatarkastuksetkin voidaan hoitaa nopeammin - tarkastettavia kohteita on vain muutama, joten niille on helppo varata parituntinen johonkin väliin. 
Ja pisimmät viiveethän tuossa ovat ne ensimmäiset 2 viikkoa, mitkä on varattu kullekin, että viranomainen 1. viitsii vaivautua paikalle 2. viitsii raapustaa standardiraporttipohjaan raportin ja liittää sen sähköpostiin.

Tuo bitti väärässä muodossa juttu, btw, voi viitata aika suoraankin PLC-systeemeihin. En mä sanoisi, että niitä ikuisuus tarvitsee puukottaa - vain niin kauan, että täyttää vaatimukset ja se prosessi on sellainen "onko NYT hyvä?", "huomaan, että olette korjanneet ilmituodut puutteet, mutta..." - nopeutuva kierto.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Hieman fingerporilaista kevennystä metron viranomaistarkastuksista:

----------


## 339-DF

Jarla osui sikäli oikeaan, että nythän siellä on tarkastuksia pidetty, mutta valmista ei ole tullut. Tänään IL:ssä kuitenkin vakuutellaan, että syyskuussa pääsisi kyytiin: http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...69313_u0.shtml

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jarla osui sikäli oikeaan, että nythän siellä on tarkastuksia pidetty, mutta valmista ei ole tullut. Tänään IL:ssä kuitenkin vakuutellaan, että syyskuussa pääsisi kyytiin: http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...69313_u0.shtml


Pidän kyllä varsin rohkeana ajatusta siitä, että kaupalliseen liikenteeseen siirrytään ilman minkäänlaista järjestelmän luotettavuutta testaavaa koeliikennettä. Luotettavuutta ei voi testata pelkällä käyttöönottokokeella. Luotettavuus voidaan todeta vain toimintavarmuustestillä käyttämällä järjestelmää vähintään se aika, joka vaatimuksissa hyväksytään vikaväliksi. Mieluummin pidempi aika, jotta nähdään, että ei ollut vain hyvää tuuria ja sattumalta selvittiin ilman vikaa yhden kerran.

Espoon metro ei ole kuljettanut vielä matkustajia lainkaan. Siten ei ole mitään tietoa siitä, miten järjestelmä toimii matkustajien kanssa. Ja julkisuuteen annettujen tietojen mukaan ensi kerran matkustajat pääsevät metroon avajaisten jälkeen, eli mitään testijaksoa ei olekaan. Hyvän käytännön mukaista olisi aloittaa viranomaisilta saadun luvan jälkeen kaupallinen koeliikenne, jossa bussiliikenteen toiminta jatkuu, kunnes järjestelmän luotettavuusvaatimukset on täytetty.

Kaupallisen koeliikenteen idea on, että havaittaessa luotettavuusongelma järjestelmä voidaan tarvittaessa sulkea ongelman korjaamisen ajaksi. Metrossa matkustavalle on siis koko ajan toiminnassa oleva kuljetuspalvelu bussilla. Ja metroon menevä tietää metron valitessaan, ettei järjestelmä ole vielä luotettavaksi todettu, joten häiriöitä voi matkalle tulla.

Tähänasti tapahtuneen jälkeen en lähtisi riskeeraamaan enää metron mainetta yhtään lisää. Etenkään sillä, että ihmiset jäävät työmatkallaan tunneliin jumiin ja sitten ihmetellään taas, mistä saadaan viikoksi korvaava bussiliikenne. Kun vika olikin sellainen, ettei se heti selviäkään.

Antero

----------


## PepeB

> Pidän kyllä varsin rohkeana ajatusta siitä, että kaupalliseen liikenteeseen siirrytään ilman minkäänlaista järjestelmän luotettavuutta testaavaa koeliikennettä. Luotettavuutta ei voi testata pelkällä käyttöönottokokeella. Luotettavuus voidaan todeta vain toimintavarmuustestillä käyttämällä järjestelmää vähintään se aika, joka vaatimuksissa hyväksytään vikaväliksi. Mieluummin pidempi aika, jotta nähdään, että ei ollut vain hyvää tuuria ja sattumalta selvittiin ilman vikaa yhden kerran.
> 
> Espoon metro ei ole kuljettanut vielä matkustajia lainkaan. Siten ei ole mitään tietoa siitä, miten järjestelmä toimii matkustajien kanssa. Ja julkisuuteen annettujen tietojen mukaan ensi kerran matkustajat pääsevät metroon avajaisten jälkeen, eli mitään testijaksoa ei olekaan. Hyvän käytännön mukaista olisi aloittaa viranomaisilta saadun luvan jälkeen kaupallinen koeliikenne, jossa bussiliikenteen toiminta jatkuu, kunnes järjestelmän luotettavuusvaatimukset on täytetty.
> 
> Kaupallisen koeliikenteen idea on, että havaittaessa luotettavuusongelma järjestelmä voidaan tarvittaessa sulkea ongelman korjaamisen ajaksi. Metrossa matkustavalle on siis koko ajan toiminnassa oleva kuljetuspalvelu bussilla. Ja metroon menevä tietää metron valitessaan, ettei järjestelmä ole vielä luotettavaksi todettu, joten häiriöitä voi matkalle tulla.
> 
> Tähänasti tapahtuneen jälkeen en lähtisi riskeeraamaan enää metron mainetta yhtään lisää. Etenkään sillä, että ihmiset jäävät työmatkallaan tunneliin jumiin ja sitten ihmetellään taas, mistä saadaan viikoksi korvaava bussiliikenne. Kun vika olikin sellainen, ettei se heti selviäkään.
> 
> Antero


Samaa mieltä, tosin Tukholman Citybanan otettiin käyttöön lähes kylmiltään. Siellä järjestettiin yksi koepäivä, mutta eipä sitä sen enempää testailtu, kun viimeiset liitokset tehtiin vasta juhannuksena. Hyvin on häiriötiedotteiden ja vihaisten kommenttien vähäisyydestä päätellen toiminut, mutta sehän ei olekaan kyseenalaisesti rakennettu Länsimetro  :Laughing:

----------


## Koge

Liityntäliikenteeseenhän on määrä siirtyä vasta lokakuussa eli toisin sanoen rinnakkaiset bussilinjat suhaavat noin kuukauden ajan yhtä aikaa länsimetron kanssa. Eli mitenkään kerrasta poikki -siirtymästä ei ole kyse.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liityntäliikenteeseenhän on määrä siirtyä vasta lokakuussa eli toisin sanoen rinnakkaiset bussilinjat suhaavat noin kuukauden ajan yhtä aikaa länsimetron kanssa. Eli mitenkään kerrasta poikki -siirtymästä ei ole kyse.


Länsimetron historian perusteella pidän kuukauden jaksoa liian lyhyenä. Varautuisin ainkin 6 kuukauden bussiliikenteeseen ja asettaisin ongelmattoman käytön vaatimuksen 2‒3 kuukauteen. Bussiliikenne jatkuisi silloin vähintään sen ajan kuin ongelmattoman käytön vaatimus täyttyisi sekä bussiliikenteen irtisanomisajan.

Ehkä hyvä muistaa, että metroliikenteen alkaessa bussiliikenne jatkoi vuoden. Kun otetaan huomioon, miten paljon uutta ja entisistä metrourakoista poikkeavaa Espoossa on, ollaan varsin lähellä vastaavaa tilannetta kuin kokonaan uuden järjestelmän käyttöönotto. Siksi 6 kk ei ole lainkaan pitkä aika. Ja lisäksi, juurihan on nähty, että tarvittiin enemmän kuin vuosi lisää siihen, että saatiin edes rakenteet valmiiksi.

Antero

----------


## Piirka

> Ehkä hyvä muistaa, että metroliikenteen alkaessa bussiliikenne jatkoi vuoden. Kun otetaan huomioon, miten paljon uutta ja entisistä metrourakoista poikkeavaa Espoossa on, ollaan varsin lähellä vastaavaa tilannetta kuin kokonaan uuden järjestelmän käyttöönotto. Siksi 6 kk ei ole lainkaan pitkä aika. Ja lisäksi, juurihan on nähty, että tarvittiin enemmän kuin vuosi lisää siihen, että saatiin edes rakenteet valmiiksi.


Taisi Itämetron "koeaika" venyä kaksivuotiseksi. Varsinaista koeaikaa kesti kesäkuusta elokuuhun 1982, jonka jälkeen suorat bussilinjat pätkäistiin vaiheittain vuoteen 1984 mennessä. Tuo pitkäksi venynyt ylimenokausi johtui metrovaunupulasta, viimeiset metrovaunut toimitettiin vasta kaksi vuotta liikenteen aloituksesta.

----------


## petteri

Oliko Mellunmäen haaran tai Vuosaaren haaran käyttöönoton yhteydessä siirtymäaikaa? Länsimetro on noita pidempi kahdeksan aseman metropidennys.

Viime aikaisista hankkeista viiden aseman kehärata taidettiin kyllä ottaa käyttöön aika nopeasti, vaikka sekin valmistui vähän myöhässä.

----------


## sub

Aivan sama. Täysin reisille menneen oranssin länsihuumorijunan tapauksessa pieni amatööripuuhastelu tässä vaiheessa enää mitään merkitse.

----------


## Max

> Viime aikaisista hankkeista viiden aseman kehärata taidettiin kyllä ottaa käyttöön aika nopeasti, vaikka sekin valmistui vähän myöhässä.


Puolitoista kuukautta ajettiin vanhoja bussilinjoja rinnalla eli heinäkuun alusta kesäaikataulun loppuun.

----------


## tkp

> Oliko Mellunmäen haaran tai Vuosaaren haaran käyttöönoton yhteydessä siirtymäaikaa? Länsimetro on noita pidempi kahdeksan aseman metropidennys.
> 
> Viime aikaisista hankkeista viiden aseman kehärata taidettiin kyllä ottaa käyttöön aika nopeasti, vaikka sekin valmistui vähän myöhässä.


Vuosaaressa muistaakseni bussilinjasto muuttui samaan aikaan kun metro otettiin käyttöön. Ainut bussilinja mikä ajoi Vuosaaresta Itäkeskukseen oli 98v.

Heh, törmäsin tuossa uutiseen vuodelta -98 Vuosaaren metron avajaisista. Liikenneministeri Aura oli tuolloin todennut "Aura pahoittelee sitä, että lännen metroradan tilanne ei ole yhtä otollinen kuin nyt avatulla reitillä. Lännessä Espoon nykyiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen ei ole taloudellista rakentaa metroa, mikä Auran mielestä selviää ilman isoja suunnitteluprojektejakin"

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

YLEn tilannetietoa länsimetron käynnistysaikataulusta:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9792788

----------


## aki

HS uutisoi Länsimetroa: "Kaikki toimii!" - Länsimetro julistettiin viimein toimivaksi http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005339373.html. Nykyistä suoraa bussiliikennettä jatketaan metron rinnalla HSL:n mukaan 6.11 saakka.

----------


## aki

Edelleenkään ei ole varmuutta länsimetron liikennöinnin aloittamisesta. http://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000005354059.html Vaikka kaikki asemat on jo luovutettu HKL:lle, niin kymmenestä eri valvontajärjestelmästä vasta kaksi on pystytty luovuttamaan HKL:n käyttöön.

----------


## Etika

Tästä viimeisimmästä ei nyt oikein tiedä onko kyseessä ihan oikea uusi ongelma vaiko vain Länsimetro Oy:n ihan totaalinen tiedotuskatastrofi taas kerran. Tällaisella tiedotussuorituksella saisi aikataulussakin edistyvän projektin näyttämään katastrofilta: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005354378.html




> Tiistaiaamuna Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Ville Saksi kehotti kysymään asiasta HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Ville Lehmuskoskelta. Lehmuskoskella oli kysymykseen selkeä vastaus: kysykää Ville Saksilta.
> (...)
> 
> Ville Saksi kertoo olevansa kiireinen ja pyytää kysymään asiasta Länsimetron hallituksen puheenjohtaja Olli Isotalolta tai viestintäpäällikkö Satu Linkolalta. Isotalon tavoittaminen ei onnistu, mutta Linkola pudottaa pommin.
> 
> Hänen mukaansa keskushermosto onkin jo luovutettu HKL:lle, joten sen toiminnasta pitää kysyä HKL:n Ville Lehmuskoskelta.
> (...)
> 
> Uusi yritys Linkolalle. Pitkä puhelu, jonka päätteeksi Linkola myöntää, että järjestelmistä on luovutettu vain osa.
> ...

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Eipähän taida testiajoissa ihan kaikki heti onnistua, mutta hyvä että harjoitellaan, sillä yleensä "repetitio est mater studiorum":
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9832068
http://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005367220.html

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:05 ----------

Eri uutislähteiden mukaan metrotestit tyssäsivät ilmeisesti ennen muuta sähköjärjestelmien ylikuormitusongelmiin:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9832520
http://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005367385.html
Ulkopuolisena on näiden uutistietojen perusteella vaikea päätellä, miten vakavista ongelmista on kysymys, mutta jos tilanne on johtunut siitä, että ensimmäistä kertaa koko alueella oltiin kaikella kalustolla liikenteessä eivätkä esim. sähkönsyöttöjen kapasiteetit enää tähän riittäneet, niin pahimmassa tapauksessahan edessä voi olla ties kuinka paljon voimasähköpuolen uudelleensuunnittelua, kaapelointia, uusien muuntajien asentamista tms., joten eipä ole yllättävää, että ainakin Lehmuskoski arvioi liikennöinnin alkavan aikaisintaan lokakuussa:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9833391
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-200000...61a58c5dc0b57d

----------


## hmikko

> pahimmassa tapauksessahan edessä voi olla ties kuinka paljon voimasähköpuolen uudelleensuunnittelua


Jos tuohon asti pitää mennä, niin mutu-pohjalta lokakuu on melko optimistinen arvio. Jos tämän vuoden lokakuusta puhutaan.

----------


## MJG

> Eipähän taida testiajoissa ihan kaikki heti onnistua, mutta hyvä että harjoitellaan, sillä yleensä "repetitio est mater studiorum":


Niin siis testin tarkoitus nimenomaan on löytää viat ennen testausjakson päättymistä. Jos ensimmäisessä isossa testissä ei löydy mitään vikaa, testi on todennäköisesti suunniteltu väärin.




> Eri uutislähteiden mukaan metrotestit tyssäsivät ilmeisesti ennen muuta sähköjärjestelmien ylikuormitusongelmiin:


Terminä "sähköjärjestelmän ylikuormittuminen" voi tarkoittaa melkein mitä tahansa. Se tuskin tarkoittaa sitä, että voimavirran sähkönsyöttö olisi alimitoitettu, vaan että jokin komponentti on ollut huonona tai pullonkaulana. Esimerkiksi sulake lauennut jostain.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Koska tässä ketjussa on lähes 300 sivua, en jaksanut kaivaa koko ketjua läpi löytääkseni _mahdollisesti_ vastauksen siihen, kattaako Miprolta vuonna 2015 *tilattu asetinlaite* myös vanhan metron linjaosuuden? Tiheämpi liikenne (ruuhka-aikoina 2,5 minuutin vuorovälit) vanhan metron alueella alkoi jo 15.8.2016, joten kysymykseni on, edellyttääkö 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli uutta, Miprolta vuonna 2015 tilatun asetinlaitteen (ja turvalaitteiden) käyttöä, vai onnistuuko tiheä liikenne 70- ja 80-lukujen taitteesta peräisin olevalla Siemensin asetinlaitteella turvalaitteineen?

----------


## hmikko

> Koska tässä ketjussa on lähes 300 sivua, en jaksanut kaivaa koko ketjua läpi löytääkseni _mahdollisesti_ vastauksen siihen, kattaako Miprolta vuonna 2015 *tilattu asetinlaite* myös vanhan metron linjaosuuden?


Vanhan osan asetinlaitteen ja käytönohjauksen uusiminen tilattiin Siemensiltä 2008 ja ne otettiin käyttöön joulukuussa 2012. Tuolloin oli usko automatisointiin vielä tallella.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Vanhan osan asetinlaitteen ja käytönohjauksen uusiminen tilattiin Siemensiltä 2008 ja ne otettiin käyttöön joulukuussa 2012.


Toiko uusi asetinlaite mukanaan lyhyemmät suojavälit (vai mikä sitten onkaan oikea termi metrosta puhuttaessa?) linjalle?




> Tuolloin oli usko automatisointiin vielä tallella.


Ei siis pelkkä usko, vaan nimenomaan lapsenusko...  :Wink:

----------


## juhanahi

> Koska tässä ketjussa on lähes 300 sivua, en jaksanut kaivaa koko ketjua läpi löytääkseni _mahdollisesti_ vastauksen siihen, kattaako Miprolta vuonna 2015 *tilattu asetinlaite* myös vanhan metron linjaosuuden? Tiheämpi liikenne (ruuhka-aikoina 2,5 minuutin vuorovälit) vanhan metron alueella alkoi jo 15.8.2016, joten kysymykseni on, edellyttääkö 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli uutta, Miprolta vuonna 2015 tilatun asetinlaitteen (ja turvalaitteiden) käyttöä, vai onnistuuko tiheä liikenne 70- ja 80-lukujen taitteesta peräisin olevalla Siemensin asetinlaitteella turvalaitteineen?


Tosiaan vanhassa metrossa käytettään nyt noita 2012 käyttöön tulleita Siemensin tietokoneasetinlaitteita, jotka kuuluivat automaattisopimukseen. Sinällään vuoroväliasia on pohjimmiltaan kiinni opastinväleistä, ja tuolloin 2012 asetinlaitteiden uusinnassa ulkolaitteet säilyivät pääosin ennallaan. Muutamia opastimia kuitenkin lisättiin tuolloin, suurin osa ns. "väärän suunnan opastimia", mutta Kalasatamassa lisätiin myös metron pisimmälle opastinvälille sieltä varsinkin Kalasataman aseman avaamisen jälkeen "puuttuneet" opastimet. Tämä pullonkaulan lieveneminen paransi koko linjan mittakaavassa tiheän liikenteen yleis toimivuutta, mutta pääosin tiheä liikenne olisi onnistunut vanhoillakin asetinlaitteilla. Käytännön tekninen minimivuoroväli vaihtelee opastinvälistä riippuen siinä noin 1:30 ... 2:00 min haarukassa.

Länsimetrossa nyt olevat Mipron asetinlaitteet ja liikenteenohjausjärjestelmä tulevat laajenemaan vanhan metron puolelle. Käyttöönotto lienee 2019 vuodenvaihteen tuntumassa. Ulkolaitteet säilyvät suurelta osin ennallaan tässäkin, eli välityskykyyn muutoksella ei ole vaikutusta, mutta toki yhtenäinen järjestelmä helpottaa ja luo parempia mahdollisuuksia häiriönhallintaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Yleisradion uutisointia länsimetron tilanteesta:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9832524
(Ja kun itse olen suunnilleen koko työurani ajan toimittanut voima- ja prosessiteollisuuden reaaliaikaisia tietojärjestelmiä, niin kovin tuttua juttua erilaisten uusien laitosten käyttöönottojen aikana ovat tällaiset satojen eri järjestelmistä valvomoon tulevien virheellisten hälytysten lukumäärät, eli niitähän joudutaan sitten paikkailemaan ja viimeistelemään pois useampien viikkojen tai kuukausien ajan...)

----------


## samulih

Mielenkiintoista sinänsä samalla seurata Elizebeth Linen rakentelua Lontoossa, hienot videot kertovat missä mennään, voi tietysti olla yhtä isot ongelmat  :Very Happy:  
Sinänsä hieman verrattavissa että vanhoihin puitteiisin osassa rataa jne. Toisaalta näyttää että tekniikka vedetty suurimmaksi osaksi uusiksi vanhassakin tunnelissa..

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tosiaan vanhassa metrossa käytettään nyt noita 2012 käyttöön tulleita Siemensin tietokoneasetinlaitteita, jotka kuuluivat automaattisopimukseen.


Tämä oli kyllä hyvä tietopakettikokonaisuus. Tattista vaan.

----------


## kuke

Tripgo.com -aikatauluhaun mukaan liikenne Matinkylään näyttäisi alkavan maanantaina 2.10.2017.

https://tripgo.com/@/60.1602577,24.8...3z#tripgo:show

Asia tulee ilmi, kun painaa esimerkiksi Lauttasaaren metroasemaa kartalla, jolloin tulee näkyviin seuraavat lähtevät vuorot. Älä ota tätä viestiä vakavasti.  :Laughing: 

Kaikkea sitä löytääkin satunnaisella surffauksella.  :Wink:

----------


## PepeB

> Tripgo.com -aikatauluhaun mukaan liikenne Matinkylään näyttäisi alkavan maanantaina 2.10.2017.
> 
> https://tripgo.com/@/60.1602577,24.8...3z#tripgo:show
> 
> Asia tulee ilmi, kun painaa esimerkiksi Lauttasaaren metroasemaa kartalla, jolloin tulee näkyviin seuraavat lähtevät vuorot. Älä ota tätä viestiä vakavasti. 
> 
> Kaikkea sitä löytääkin satunnaisella surffauksella.


Reittioppaaseen oli syötetty tiedot 2.10 alkaen, mutta epäilen syvästi.  :Laughing: 

Lisäys:
Ei se Ruotsissakaan tunnu helppoa olevan uuden hankinnassa.
https://www.svd.se/sl-kraver-tillbaka-300-miljoner

----------


## Jussi

> Reittioppaaseen oli syötetty tiedot 2.10 alkaen, mutta epäilen syvästi.


Ilmeisesti vain oli, kun nyt näyttää nykylinjaston busseja vielä 25. lokakuutakin?

----------


## pehkonen

> Ilmeisesti vain oli, kun nyt näyttää nykylinjaston busseja vielä 25. lokakuutakin?


Eikös HKL ole aivan selvästi ilmoittaunut, että tarvitaan ainakin 3 onnistunutta kokopäiväistä koeliikennöintiä koko metroverkolla ennekuin voidaan harkita matkustajaliikennettä. Nythän on takana vasta yksi melko onnistunut koekerta. Tänäänhän vasta (25.9) on aloitettu länsimetron luovutus HKL:lle.

Toiseksi HSL tarvitsee aikaa, voimassaolevien sopimusten irtisanomiseen. Siis eiköhän marraskuun puoliväli on aikaisin mahdollinen ja järkevä aloitusaika?

----------


## Jolittn

> Eikös HKL ole aivan selvästi ilmoittaunut, että tarvitaan ainakin 3 onnistunutta kokopäiväistä koeliikennöintiä koko metroverkolla ennekuin voidaan harkita matkustajaliikennettä. Nythän on takana vasta yksi melko onnistunut koekerta. Tänäänhän vasta (25.9) on aloitettu länsimetron luovutus HKL:lle.
> 
> Toiseksi HSL tarvitsee aikaa, voimassaolevien sopimusten irtisanomiseen. Siis eiköhän marraskuun puoliväli on aikaisin mahdollinen ja järkevä aloitusaika?


Näinhän se on ilmoittanut, ja on myös puhuttu kahden viikon jaksosta Länsimetron valmistumisesta liikenteen aloittamiseen. Mutta bussisopimusten irtisanominen ei varsinaisesti liity tähän, koska metro aloittaa joka tapauksessa ensin koeliikenteen matkustajien kanssa, ja aluksi siis sekä metro että bussit liikennöivät päällekkäin. Toisin sanoen metroliikenne tulee alkamaan nopeammin kuin bussiliikenne irtisanotaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja että tällaisella tavalla on Länsimetrossa aivan perussähkösuunnittelut hoidettu, että sitten suojausautomaatioita virittelemällä asiat purkkapaikataan kuntoon (ja tällaisia skeptisiä linkkejä lähettää nimenomaan edesmenneen vanhan polven voimasähköalan Tekniikan Lisensiaatin poika, jonka oman isän sukupolvessa olisi kyllä osattu laskea riittävät varakapasiteetit, mutta myöskään omalla IT- ja automaatiojärjestelmien insinöörin urallani en olisi uskonut lukevani ihan tällaisesta BluffBrothers-paikkailutoiminnasta, mutta kun siis vanhaan hyvään aikaan ammattitaitoiset insinöörit vastuullisesti hoitivat tekniikkaprojektit kuntoon, niin nythän ne "mulle-kaikki-heti-pursiseuramerkonomit" teknologiafirmoissamme dominoivat eivätkä välitä todellisista asioista vaan ainoastaan omista kvartaalibonuksistaan):
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005383511.html
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9852098

----------


## 339-DF

Tommy Pohjola, HBL:n toimittaja, Helsingin metro -blogin pitäjä https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com ja Maan alla -kirjan kirjoittaja, kerää joukkorahoitusta uuteen kirjaansa täällä: https://mesenaatti.me/campaign/?id=679#single/view

20 eurolla saa kirjan, 50 eurolla saa kirjan ja kutsun julkistamistilaisuuteen. Kirjassa luvataan kertoa kaikki se, mitä uutisissa ja lehdistötiedotteissa ei ole kerrottu.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Länsiväylä-lehti tietää uutisoida, että HSL on pidentänyt Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin välisen linja-autoliikenteen sopimuksia 2.1.2018 asti (eli aivan pikaista länsimetron henkilöliikenteen käynnistymistä ei ehkä ole odotettavissa):
http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/5...iin-reippaasti

----------


## APH

> Länsiväylä-lehti tietää uutisoida, että HSL on pidentänyt Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin välisen linja-autoliikenteen sopimuksia 2.1.2018 asti (eli aivan pikaista länsimetron henkilöliikenteen käynnistymistä ei ehkä ole odotettavissa):
> http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/5...iin-reippaasti


Virallisen kannan mukaan liikenteen tilaaminen ei liity sillä tavalla Länsimetron aloitusajankohtaan, vaan että siirtyminen liityntäliikenteeseen olisi erityisen hankalaa loppuvuodesta. Tälle vastaukselle saa sitten naurahtaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## kompura

> Ja että tällaisella tavalla on Länsimetrossa aivan perussähkösuunnittelut hoidettu, että sitten suojausautomaatioita virittelemällä asiat purkkapaikataan kuntoon


Onko näistä (tämänkertaisista) ongelmista näkynyt vielä missään tarkempaa analyysiä? Jos tuosta HS:n jutusta käsitin edes sinne päin, niin kyse olisi metrojunien ja asemien maadoitusten välille muodostuvasta liian suuresta jännite-erosta, kun samassa virtapiirissä on samanaikaisesti kaksi junaa kiihdyttämässä. Vaikuttaisi siis siltä, että ratavirtapiirin maadoitus (ja virransyöttö muutenkin?) olisi reippaasti alimitoitettu. Ilmeisesti ratavirtapiirin maadoituksia on jo vahvistettu VTT:n suosituksesta.

Juurisyy ei siis olisi mikään yliherkät suojaukset vaan ratamaadoituksen alimitoitus. Tämä tuskin korjaantuu millään releiden vaihdolla tai muulla purkalla vaan edellyttää korjauksia ratasähköihin. Ei taida olla ihan helppo korjattava, jos ei tullut kuntoon edes VTT:n ohjeilla? Mahtaako samoja ongelmia esiintyä myös, kun kaksi junaa jarruttaa samanaikaisesti samassa virtapiirissä?

----------


## hmikko

Dziisus.... Tulee mieleen Berliinin Brandenburgin lentokentän katastrofi. Siellä palkkasivat suunnittelua johtamaan tyypin, joka oli saanut insinöörin paperit omasta printteristään ja jälki oli sen mukaista.

----------


## jodo

> Onko näistä (tämänkertaisista) ongelmista näkynyt vielä missään tarkempaa analyysiä? Jos tuosta HS:n jutusta käsitin edes sinne päin, niin kyse olisi metrojunien ja asemien maadoitusten välille muodostuvasta liian suuresta jännite-erosta, kun samassa virtapiirissä on samanaikaisesti kaksi junaa kiihdyttämässä. Vaikuttaisi siis siltä, että ratavirtapiirin maadoitus (ja virransyöttö muutenkin?) olisi reippaasti alimitoitettu. Ilmeisesti ratavirtapiirin maadoituksia on jo vahvistettu VTT:n suosituksesta.
> 
> Juurisyy ei siis olisi mikään yliherkät suojaukset vaan ratamaadoituksen alimitoitus. Tämä tuskin korjaantuu millään releiden vaihdolla tai muulla purkalla vaan edellyttää korjauksia ratasähköihin. Ei taida olla ihan helppo korjattava, jos ei tullut kuntoon edes VTT:n ohjeilla? Mahtaako samoja ongelmia esiintyä myös, kun kaksi junaa jarruttaa samanaikaisesti samassa virtapiirissä?


Jotenkin veikkaisin, että jutussa on mennyt jännite ja virta iloisesti sekaisin: uudet junat ottavat enemmän virtaa kuin M100 jonka mukaan sähkönsyöttö on länsimetrossakin suunniteltu, ja siksi ylivirtareleet paukkuu.

----------


## MJG

> Onko näistä (tämänkertaisista) ongelmista näkynyt vielä missään tarkempaa analyysiä? Jos tuosta HS:n jutusta käsitin edes sinne päin, niin kyse olisi metrojunien ja asemien maadoitusten välille muodostuvasta liian suuresta jännite-erosta, kun samassa virtapiirissä on samanaikaisesti kaksi junaa kiihdyttämässä.


Tahtoo olla niin, että Helsingin Sanomat tai mikä tahasa sanomalehti on väärä aviisi, jos pitää saada kunnollista tietoa keittiösaksia monimutkaisempaan tekniseen vempaimeen liittyvistä asoista.

Jutun keskeinen ns. uutinen oli, että M300-juna vie enemmän sähköä kuin M100-juna, jolle sähköverkko on suunniteltu. M300-kalusto kuitenkin on ollut itämetron puolella käytössä jo jonkin aikaa, eli todellinen syy on jossain muualla kuin mitoituksessa.

----------


## Ketorin

> Jotenkin veikkaisin, että jutussa on mennyt jännite ja virta iloisesti sekaisin: uudet junat ottavat enemmän virtaa kuin M100 jonka mukaan sähkönsyöttö on länsimetrossakin suunniteltu, ja siksi ylivirtareleet paukkuu.


Joo, oli kyllä varmaan useamman ihmisen mittainen rikkinäinen puhelin viimeisestä sähköalan ihmisestä. Toimittaja-parka. kauanko kestäisi, jos pitäisi maadoitusta vahvistaa?

Lontoon systeemi käyttöön?  :Wink:

----------


## ArtiZi

> Joo, oli kyllä varmaan useamman ihmisen mittainen rikkinäinen puhelin viimeisestä sähköalan ihmisestä. Toimittaja-parka. kauanko kestäisi, jos pitäisi maadoitusta vahvistaa?


Koetin oikoa toimittajan artikkelia vastaamaan sähköteknisiä ratkaisuja, mutta ihan teknisesti täydellistä suoritusta ei artikkeliin silti saatu  :Wink: 

Länsimeton sähköjärjestelmä on kyllä suunniteltu kestämään M300:n virranotto myös sellaisessa (suunnitellussa) poikkeustilanteessa, jossa yksi syöttöasema on poissa käytöstä. Viime viikkojen koeajoissa havaitut ongelmat paluuvirran kanssa eivät liity tähän mitoitukseen. Syy on osin vielä mysteeri, mutta tämän päivän koeajoja ennen tehtiin kytkentämuutoksia Helsingin metron ja Länsimetron välillä, jotka näyttäisivät auttaneen ongelmaan. Koeajopäivän päätyttyä saamme tästä lisää selvyyttä kun radalle asennettujen mittalaitteiden tulokset saadaan purettua.

-Artturi

----------


## kompura

> Jotenkin veikkaisin, että jutussa on mennyt jännite ja virta iloisesti sekaisin: uudet junat ottavat enemmän virtaa kuin M100 jonka mukaan sähkönsyöttö on länsimetrossakin suunniteltu, ja siksi ylivirtareleet paukkuu.


Tämä on toki mahdollista. Yleensä kuitenkin on niin, että maallikon puhuessa sähköstä virrasta, jännitteestä ja tehosta tulee kaikesta virtaa. On aika harvinaista, että virtä muuttuisi jännitteeksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:00 ----------




> Koetin oikoa toimittajan artikkelia vastaamaan sähköteknisiä ratkaisuja, mutta ihan teknisesti täydellistä suoritusta ei artikkeliin silti saatu 
> 
> Länsimeton sähköjärjestelmä on kyllä suunniteltu kestämään M300:n virranotto myös sellaisessa (suunnitellussa) poikkeustilanteessa, jossa yksi syöttöasema on poissa käytöstä. Viime viikkojen koeajoissa havaitut ongelmat paluuvirran kanssa eivät liity tähän mitoitukseen. Syy on osin vielä mysteeri, mutta tämän päivän koeajoja ennen tehtiin kytkentämuutoksia Helsingin metron ja Länsimetron välillä, jotka näyttäisivät auttaneen ongelmaan. Koeajopäivän päätyttyä saamme tästä lisää selvyyttä kun radalle asennettujen mittalaitteiden tulokset saadaan purettua.


Jos nyt oikein katsoin, niin metron sähköt on toteutettu 750V DC syötöllä. M300:ssa on 12 kpl 230 kW moottoreita, eli ne tuottavat 2760 kW tehon. 100% hyötysuhteellakin tämä merkitsee 3680 A virtaa, käytännössä varmaan 4 kA:n luokkaa. Jos syötöissä on vähänkään mittaa, niin virtapiirissä alkaa äkkiä kertyä merkittäviä jännitehäviöitä. Jos junassa on jonkinlaiset hakkurit tehonsyötössä, niin häviöt kompensoidaan helposti virtaa kasvattamalla -> vielä enemmän jännitehäviötä. 

Jännitehäviöt näkyvät käytännössä siinä, että junan näennäinen maataso (ts. raide?) voi poiketa merkittävästikin aseman verkkosähkön maatasosta. En pitäisi mitenkään mahdottomana, että tätä jännite-eroa valvottaisiin ja rajan ylittyessä jokin suoja laukeaisi. Tilanne, jossa jokin syöttöasema puuttuu välistä, olisi pahin mahdollinen. 

Tilanteen korjaaminen ei välttämättä ole helppoa, etenkään jos se ei tullut VTT:n ohjeilla kuntoon. Näillä virroilla mikään kevyt lisämaadoitus tuskin suuremmin auttaa vaan syöttöasemia olisi rakennettava tiheämmin. Olisikohan helpompaa nostaa koko metron jännitettä... Eipä ihme, että Länsimetro haluaisi luovuttaa koko roskan HSL:lle mahdollisimman pikaisesti...

Miten syötöt ja suojaukset on toteutettu vanhassa metrossa? Miksi siellä ei ole näitä ongelmia?

----------


## ArtiZi

> käytännössä varmaan 4 kA:n luokkaa.


Ihan oikein laskettu. Yksittäisen junan ottamat virrat ovat tätä luokkaa, vähän suurempiakin. Tämä ei kuitenkaan ole se ongelma.




> Jännitehäviöt näkyvät käytännössä siinä, että junan näennäinen maataso (ts. raide?) voi poiketa merkittävästikin aseman verkkosähkön maatasosta. En pitäisi mitenkään mahdottomana, että tätä jännite-eroa valvottaisiin ja rajan ylittyessä jokin suoja laukeaisi. Tilanne, jossa jokin syöttöasema puuttuu välistä, olisi pahin mahdollinen.


Järjestelmä on mitoitettu siten, että se kestää yhden syöttöaseman puuttumisen välistä.




> Miten syötöt ja suojaukset on toteutettu vanhassa metrossa? Miksi siellä ei ole näitä ongelmia?


Länsimetron ratkaisu ei olennaisesti poikkea Helsingin metron vastaavasta. Yksi vikamahdollisuus on ollut nimen omaan se, että sähköjärjestelmät ovat olleet erillisiä ja releet ovat lauenneet jännitepiikeistä, jotka ovat tulleet järjestelmien rajan yli siirryttäesssä.

----------


## 339-DF

Mikä metron jännite noin käytännössä on, ja mikä on vaihteluväli? Ratikkapuolella nimellisjännite on 600V, mutta käytännössä jännite on muutaman kymmenen volttia korkeampi ja käynee piikeissä lähellä 700V.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Mikä metron jännite noin käytännössä on, ja mikä on vaihteluväli? Ratikkapuolella nimellisjännite on 600V, mutta käytännössä jännite on muutaman kymmenen volttia korkeampi ja käynee piikeissä lähellä 700V.


Metrossa suuruusluokat on tyhjäkäyntijännite on 800 V, maksimijännite 900 V ja minimi 500 V.

----------


## Jolittn

Jossain Facebook-keskustelussa näin maininnan siitä, että koeajot on toteutettava koko päivän kestävinä sen vuoksi, että niiden aloittaminen ja lopettaminen edellyttää säätöjä ja kytkentöjä järjestelmissä ja esimerkiksi Ruoholahden kääntöraiteen poistamista käytöstä. Osaako joku avata, miksi RL:n kääntöä ei voida käyttää ja voidaanko esimerkiksi Kampissa kääntää junia koeajojen tai tulevan liikennöinnin aikana? Ja onko niin, että nämä rajoitteet poistuvat sitten kun Helsingissä siirrytään vastaavaan asetinlaitteeseen kuin Espoossa? Ohjataanko muuten Länsimetroa ja vanhaa linjaa nyt eri asetinlaitteilla eri paikoista?

----------


## Markku K

> Jossain Facebook-keskustelussa näin maininnan siitä, että koeajot on toteutettava koko päivän kestävinä sen vuoksi, että niiden aloittaminen ja lopettaminen edellyttää säätöjä ja kytkentöjä järjestelmissä ja esimerkiksi Ruoholahden kääntöraiteen poistamista käytöstä. Osaako joku avata, miksi RL:n kääntöä ei voida käyttää ja voidaanko esimerkiksi Kampissa kääntää junia koeajojen tai tulevan liikennöinnin aikana? Ja onko niin, että nämä rajoitteet poistuvat sitten kun Helsingissä siirrytään vastaavaan asetinlaitteeseen kuin Espoossa? Ohjataanko muuten Länsimetroa ja vanhaa linjaa nyt eri asetinlaitteilla eri paikoista?


Kytkennät rajapinnassa tarkoittavat Ruoholahden kääntöraiteelle vievien vaihteiden kääntämistä ja _mekaanista lukitsemista länsimetroon johtaviksi_. Samalla poistetaan käytöstä mm. yksi opastin ja tehdään muita turvalaitekytkentöjä.
Kampissa voidaan aina kääntää junia riippumatta tämän rajapinnan tilasta. 
Kun Mipron asetinlaite laajennetaan Helsingin metron puolelle, poistuu rajoite käyttää Ruoholahden kääntöraidetta.
Tällä hetkellä länsimetron ohjaus (asetinlaitekomentojen anto) tapahtuu yhdestä valvomon neljästä työpisteestä. Tässä yhdessä työpisteessä ei vastaavasti ole Helsingin metron liikenteenohjauslaitteita kuin eräiltä osin. Työpisteet yhdenmukaistuvat ensi vuoden aikana, ja sen jälkeen kaikista niistä voi tehdä samat ohajukset.

----------


## Huppu

Olin tänään metrossa matkalla länteen joka seisoi Kampissa asemalla klo 16.54 ainakin kaksi minuuttia ennenkuin jatkettiin Ruoholahteen. Riippumatta siitä johtuiko odotus edelleolevasta yksiköstä, sähkönsyötöstä vai muusta toivottavasti linjaliikenne saadaan toimimaan paremmin. Muutenhan metroasemien läheisyyksien matka-aikasäästöt valuvat hukkaan kun ei olla luvatussa ajassa esim. Tapiolassa tai Matinkylässä. Metro on kyllä mukavampi, kuin nykyinen bussisysteemi.

----------


## aki

Länsimetron erityistilintarkastus valmistui, raportti karua luettavaa: Metroa alettiin tehdä puutteellisilla suunnitelmilla, yllätyksiin ei varauduttu ja selitykset kustannusten noususta ontuvat. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005395331.html 
http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/5...lla-raporttiin. Esimerkiksi Lauttasaaren ja Koivusaaren asemat ovat kustannusarvioon verrattuna kallistuneet 77 prosentilla ja Otaniemen asema 80 prosentilla.

----------


## Salomaa

Lypsettiinköhän Länsimetrolla rahaa Hyvä Veli-verkoston avulla ? Tarpeetonta urakkaa ja muuta sellaista, joista sitten iso lasku. Vai kiistääkö joku.?

----------


## hmikko

> Lypsettiinköhän Länsimetrolla rahaa Hyvä Veli-verkoston avulla ? Tarpeetonta urakkaa ja muuta sellaista, joista sitten iso lasku. Vai kiistääkö joku.?


Vanhan amerikkalaisen viisauden mukaan ei pidä olettaa pahaa tahtoa siinä, mikä selittyy tavallisella tunaroinnilla. Myöhästymiset ja budjettiylitykset ovat olleet sitä luokkaa, että hyvistä veljistä aika moni näyttää pahalta, eikä se varmaan ollut tarkoituksena. Toki urakoitsija laskuttaa niin paljon kuin kerkiää, kun tilaajapuolella ei ole homma hallussa ja se tilaa lisätöitä lisätöiden perään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vanhan amerikkalaisen viisauden mukaan ei pidä olettaa pahaa tahtoa siinä, mikä selittyy tavallisella tunaroinnilla. Myöhästymiset ja budjettiylitykset ovat olleet sitä luokkaa, että hyvistä veljistä aika moni näyttää pahalta, eikä se varmaan ollut tarkoituksena. Toki urakoitsija laskuttaa niin paljon kuin kerkiää, kun tilaajapuolella ei ole homma hallussa ja se tilaa lisätöitä lisätöiden perään.


Suunnittukustannuksissa sentään uutisen mukaan päästiin alle budjetin...

----------


## 339-DF

> Suunnittukustannuksissa sentään uutisen mukaan päästiin alle budjetin...


Olisikohan kannattanut satsata suunnitteluun vähän enemmän rahaa, niin sen olisi säästänyt toteutuksessa moninkertaisesti... No joo, taisit olla sarkastinen.  :Smile:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Matkustajat eivät Matinkylän metroasemalle vielä ole päässeet mutta tulvavedet kylläkin (eli vesivahinkojakin on saatu jo ennen länsimetron varsinaisen liikennöinnin aloittamista):
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9882119

----------


## 339-DF

Helsingin Sanomat on julkaissut mielenkiintoisen ja kohtuullisen karun kartan siitä, miten Länsimetro oikeasti muuttaa matka-aikoja: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005407844.html

Tätä olisikin nyt mielenkiintoista verrata siihen karttaan, jota metropäätöstä tehdessä oli käytettävissä. Mistähän se mahtaisi löytyä?

----------


## samulih

Itselleni tuo matka-aika ollut aina mitätön keskustelu, metron etu on ollut aina se että se tulee kun on sovittu, bussi on joko myöhässä tai sitten aivan liian ajoissa kuten oli ongelma ennen tasauspysäkkejä... Se onko joku 5 minuuttia nopeampi ei paljoa 24 tunnissa paina....

Ja jos miettii Mannerheimintien itkua, hypoteettinen metro ei paljoa heilusi noista, nyt 2 tunnin matkoja

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Helsingin Sanomat on julkaissut mielenkiintoisen ja kohtuullisen karun kartan siitä, miten Länsimetro oikeasti muuttaa matka-aikoja: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005407844.html


Tämä on maksumuurin takana. Olisikohan jutussa viitettä alkuperäiseen lähteeseen? Tämähän muistaakseni on jokin maantieteen laitoksen tai Aalto-yliopiston tutkimuksia.




> Tätä olisikin nyt mielenkiintoista verrata siihen karttaan, jota metropäätöstä tehdessä oli käytettävissä. Mistähän se mahtaisi löytyä?


Kannattanee kaivaa hankkeen YVA.

Kaikkinensa tämä tarkoittaa tietysti autoilun lisääntymistä siellä, missä joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on kipurajalla. Joskin tämä lähtee ruuhkauttamaan Länsiväylää, mikä voi lähteä ohjaamaan matkoja pois Helsningin keskustasta Espoon omiin aluekeskuksiin. Ja tämä olisi tietysti hyvää boostia Etelä-Espoon omalle liike-elämälle. Eli vaikutukset voivat olla hyvinkin positiivisia, vaikka jokin saattaisi olla sitä mieltä, että matkavastusta olisi voitu kasvattaa edullisemmin kuin... Mutta nyt tietysti metro on hyvä selkäranka alueelle ja joukkoliikenne palvelee paremmin alueen sisäistä liikennettä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tämä on maksumuurin takana. Olisikohan jutussa viitettä alkuperäiseen lähteeseen? Tämähän muistaakseni on jokin maantieteen laitoksen tai Aalto-yliopiston tutkimuksia.


Data taitaa olla peräisin täältä: http://westmetro.cs.aalto.fi/

----------


## petteri

> Data taitaa olla peräisin täältä: http://westmetro.cs.aalto.fi/


Tuon tutkimuksen mukaan Länsimetro näyttää pääosin  lyhentävän selvästi keskimääräisiä matka-aikoja Helsingin keskustaan (Rautatientorille) Matinkylän itäpuolelta (Rautatieasema on keskustan toiminnallisessa keskipisteessä ja keskeinen hubi eli paras vertailupiste). Toki jonkin verran merkittävästikin hidastuvia yhteyksiä on Matinkylän itäpuolella ja Länsiväylän eteläpuolella, merkittävältä osin matalan tiheyden ja matalan joukkoliikenteen käytön pientaloalueilta hidastumia kyllä löytyy. Matka-aikojen nopeutukset taas kohdistuvat Matinkylän itäpuolella tiheimmin rakennetulle alueelle, jolla on eniten asukkaita, kerrostaloja, palveluita sekä työ- ja opiskelupaikkoja. Hyvin suuri osa Länsimetron nyt valmistuvan vaiheen vaikutusalueen joukkoliikenteen kysynnästä kohdistuukin tälle nopeutuvien matka-aikojen alueelle. Kivenlahden jatkeen alueella matka-ajat kyllä pitenevät ajaksi ennen jatkeen valmistumista.

Nyt voidaan sitten vain ihmetellä, miksi  ihmeessä Helsingin Sanomat on tehnyt tuon tutkimuksen matka-aikojen perusteella jutun jonka otsikointi antaa ymmärtää matka-aikojen pitenevän. Minulla ei ole pääsyä maksumuurin taakse, joten jutun tarkka sisältö jää arvoitukseksi. Toki jos asuu vaikka Haukilahdessa viimeisellä bussipysäkillä ennen Länsiväylää ja käy töissä Ruoholahdessa bussipysäkin vieressä matka-aika pitenee rajusti, mutta ainahan on jotain erityistapauksia.

Sinänsä kyllä metron hyödyt tulevat  suoraa matka-aikaa enemmän esille siinä, että metro luo alueen joukkoliikenteelle ja kehitykselle rungon, jonka päälle on hyvä rakentaa. Jatkossa palvelut, työpaikat ja asunnot eivät enää samassa määriin sijoitu alueelle haulikolla ammuttuina, halvoille tonteille, vaan merkittävästi tiivistyvät metron lähellä. Tämä luo lisää alueita, joilla on hyvä palvelu autottomille talouksille ja joilla sijaitseviin työpaikkoihin ja palveluihin on joukkoliikenteellä helppo päästä.

Metron täydet hyödyt tulevat myös esiin viiveellä kun joukkoliikennettä ja hyviä palveluita arvostavat muuttavat metroasemien lähelle ja autoilijat taas valitsevat asuinpaikkansa vähän syrjempää. Lähiaikoina on toki vähän kipuilua, kun osa nykyään joukkoliikennettä käyttävistä asukkaista on vaan hankkinut asuntonsa uuden joukkoliikenteen rakenteen kannalta huonosta paikasta, eikä halua muuttaa läheiselle alueelle, jolla joukkoliikenne palvelee paremmin.

----------


## antaeus

Lisäksi minun mielestäni liikenteen tiheys on yhtä tärkeää kuin nopeus: jos juna menee 5 minuutin välein, sen 20 minuutin sijasta, niin mitä väliä on sillä että se kestää muutaman minuutin kauemmin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lisäksi minun mielestäni liikenteen tiheys on yhtä tärkeää kuin nopeus: jos juna menee 5 minuutin välein, sen 20 minuutin sijasta, niin mitä väliä on sillä että se kestää muutaman minuutin kauemmin?


Itse olen koittanut tutkiskella tätäkin kysymystä ja tällä hetkellä käsitykseni on seuraava: matka-ajalla on todella iso merkitys nimen omaan rajana, joka asettuu jonnekin arvoon 30 - 35 minuuttia. Jos matka-ajassa jäädään tämän alle, muut palvelutasotekijät ovat paljon olennaisempia. Juuri ketään ei kiinnosta, menikö matkaan 15 minuuttia vai 20 minuuttia. Mutta kun mennään tuolle edellämainitulle alueelle 30 - 35 minuuttia, aika muuttuu ratkaisevaksi tekijäksi. Ja vaikkapa tunnin päivittäisiä matkoja valtaosa ihmisistä ei yksinkertaisesti tee. Ja tältä pohjalta en olisi kovin huolissaan vaikkapa Haukilahden tilanteesta: tiheämpi vuoroväli ja monipuolisemmat yhteydet kompensoivat muutoksen, mutta Lounais-Espoon tilanne onkin jo toinen juttu. Mielestäni tuota aluetta ei oikeastaan saisi jättää liitynnän varaan. Tarpeen on nopeat moottoritiebussit, jos halutaan, että joukkoliikennettä jossain merkittävässä mitassa käytetään.

Asiaa muuten havainnollistaa hyvin lähijunien käyttö, koska monella asemalla on tarjolla lyhyellä vuorovälillä kaupunkiradan hitaita junia ja muutaman kerran tunnissa kulkevia nopeita paikallisjunia. Kuinka kauaksi keskustasta pitää mennä, jotta ihmiset alkavat ajoittaa kulkemisia niin, että pääsevät nopean junan kyytiin sen sijaan että hyödyntäisivät kaupunkiradan tiheän vuorovälin? Tuntuu siltä, että jo Leppävaarassa nopeus alkaa nousta ihmisten ykkösprioriteetiksi, joskin juuri tässä suunnassa erot vuorovälissä eivät ole kovin suuria. Huopalahtelaisia taas tuskin kiinnostaa, mihin junaan he hyppäävät. Mutta päärata olisi otollisempi kohde havainnoida tätä asiaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:37 ----------




> Ja tältä pohjalta en olisi kovin huolissaan vaikkapa Haukilahden tilanteesta: tiheämpi vuoroväli ja monipuolisemmat yhteydet kompensoivat muutoksen, mutta Lounais-Espoon tilanne onkin jo toinen juttu. Mielestäni tuota aluetta ei oikeastaan saisi jättää liitynnän varaan. Tarpeen on nopeat moottoritiebussit, jos halutaan, että joukkoliikennettä jossain merkittävässä mitassa käytetään.


Nyt täytyy korjata itseään: jos tulkitsen tuota Aalto-yliopistolla tehtyä karttaa ja se pitää kutinsa, Haukilahdessa matka-aika Helsingin keskustaan pitenisi noin 30 minuutista 45 minuuttiin. Tämä on todella paljon ja näkyy varmasti matkustuksessa. Matka-aika olisi samaa luokkaa Soukan kanssa! Haukilahti on toki heikoin tapaus. Mutta kokonaisuudessa todella rankka muutos alueiden saavutettavuudessa: noin puolessa alueesta matka-aika kasvaa ja puolessa pienenee, ja vielä merkittävissä määrin muutoksen ollessa huomattavassa osassa aluetta kymmenen minuutin luokkaa. Varsinainen uusjako, kun ajattelee yksistään asuntojen hintoja.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta kokonaisuudessa todella rankka muutos alueiden saavutettavuudessa: noin puolessa alueesta matka-aika kasvaa ja puolessa pienenee, ja vielä merkittävissä määrin muutoksen ollessa huomattavassa osassa aluetta kymmenen minuutin luokkaa. Varsinainen uusjako, kun ajattelee yksistään asuntojen hintoja.


Kyllä kyseessä on iso muutos. Jos katsotaan erilaisia alueita yhteydet hidastuvat paljon Suur-Tapiolan alueella Haukilahdessa (5717 asukasta, ei merkittävästi palveluita ja työpaikkoja) ja Westendissä (3117 asukasta,  käytännössä ei palveluita ja työpaikkoja). Muulla Suur-Tapiolan alueella, jolla on 35074 asukasta ilman Westend-Haukilahtea, noin 45000 työpaikkaa ja noin 25000 opiskelupaikkaa yhteydet seudun ytimeen paranevat erittäin merkittävästi.

Suur-Matinkylän alueella (40 389 asukasta ja noin 9500 työpaikkaa) tapahtuu erilaisia mikrotason muutoksia, mutta keskimäärin matka-ajat Rautatieasemalle näyttävät pysyvän suunnilleen ennallaan.

Suur-Espoonlahden alueella (54 248 asukasta  ja noin 9500 työpaikkaa) matka-ajat pitenevät merkittävästi Kivenlahden jatkeen valmistumiseen saakka.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Data taitaa olla peräisin täältä: http://westmetro.cs.aalto.fi/


Minusta olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista tietää, että miksi matka Keravalta Helsingin Rautatieasemalle hidastuu 3-6 minuuttia riippuen mistä kohtaa Keravaa lähtee, tai miksi Boxin alueelta Sipoosta matkat hidastuvat 20 minuuttia Länsimetron myötä... Jotain pientä viilattavaa ehkä tuossa olisi, mutta paljastavatko nämä jotain laskentaongelmia tuossa järjestelmässä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista tietää, että miksi matka Keravalta Helsingin Rautatieasemalle hidastuu 3-6 minuuttia riippuen mistä kohtaa Keravaa lähtee, tai miksi Boxin alueelta Sipoosta matkat hidastuvat 20 minuuttia Länsimetron myötä... Jotain pientä viilattavaa ehkä tuossa olisi, mutta paljastavatko nämä jotain laskentaongelmia tuossa järjestelmässä?


Oma veikkaukseni on, että vertailuvaihtoehdoissa ei ole ainoana erona länsimetro+liityntälinjasto vs. suorat linjat, vaan vaihtoehdoissa on muitakin (länsimetrosta riippumattomia) eroja.

Kovin erilaisiahan nuo ovat kuin HSL:n liityntälinjastosuunnitelmassa 2014 esitetyt matka-ajan ja palvelutason muutokset (kartat sivuilla 54 ja 55). HSL:n kartoissa tosin on tarkastelu kaikkia alueelta tehtäviä matkoja eikä pelkästään matka-aikaa Rautatientorille.

----------


## Etika

> Minusta olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista tietää, että miksi matka Keravalta Helsingin Rautatieasemalle hidastuu 3-6 minuuttia riippuen mistä kohtaa Keravaa lähtee, tai miksi Boxin alueelta Sipoosta matkat hidastuvat 20 minuuttia Länsimetron myötä... Jotain pientä viilattavaa ehkä tuossa olisi, mutta paljastavatko nämä jotain laskentaongelmia tuossa järjestelmässä?


Tuo tutkimus muistaakseni toteutettiin vertailemalla syksyn 2015 ja suunniteltuja syksyn 2016 aikatauluja. Eli samaan aikaan tapahtuneet linjastomuutokset näkyvät siellä vaikkei niillä olisi ollut tekemistä Länsimetron kanssa.

----------


## kompura

Pientä vastusta taas koeajoissa: http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/5...opaivia-takana



> *Länsimetron aloituksesta ei ole mitään tietoa  onnistuneita koeajopäiviä takana nolla*
> 
> Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos (HKL) ei pysty vielä arvioimaan, milloin länsimetron matkustajaliikenne voisi alkaa. 
> 
> Ennen matkustajaliikenteen aloitusta tulee tuotannon esivaiheessa toteutua yhtenäinen kahden viikon häiriötön jakso sen jälkeen kun matkustajaliikenteen aloittamisen esteet on poistettu ja tarpeelliset testaukset on tehty. Liikenteelle avaaminen edellyttää myös, että riittävä määrä koeajopäiviä on toteutunut onnistuneesti.
> 
>  Häiriöttömän jakson laskenta kiinteistötekniikan osalta käynnistyi uudelleen alkuviikosta kiinteistövalvontajärjestelmässä havaitun ongelman vuoksi. Onnistuneiksi laskettavia koeajopäiviä ei ole vielä takana, HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski myöntää.
> 
> Länsimetron osuudella tehdään myös yhä rakennusteknisiä muutoksia ja korjauksia, jotka täytyy tehdä ennen kuin matkustajaliikenne voi alkaa.


Ainahan uusien, monimutkaisten järjestelmien käyttöönotossa on omat hankaluutensa. Miten Länsimetron käyttöönotto on sujunut vaikka Kehärataan verrattuna?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Poliitikot yrittävät jälkiviisastelulla keräillä irtopisteitä länsimetroselvityksen perusteella, mutta tällaiseen pikku nuhteluun asia silti päättyy, eli eipähän niissä päättäjien hyväveli/hyväsisko-kuppikunnissa kukaan tietenkään joudu loppujen lopuksi mihinkään vahingonkorvauksiin (sen sijaan me kaikki veronmaksajathan sitten maksamme metron loppulaskut kokonaisuudessaan):
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9896383

----------


## aki

Länsimetron puolella ollut vika sekoitti toiminnassa olevan metron vuorovälejä Tiistai-iltana https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005421710.html. Länsimetron asetinlaitteessa havaittiin vika hieman ennen kello kuutta illalla. Vika saatiin kuitenkin korjattua jo melko pian kello 18:n jälkeen.
Vian korjaamisen yhteydessä länsimetron puoleinen liikennöinti lopetettiin Tiistai-illaksi.

Käsittääkseni HKL edellyttää kahden viikon häiriötöntä testiliikennettä ennen varsinaisen liikennöinnin aloittamista. Onko siis niin, että kun esimerkiksi tällainen asetinlaitevika on havaittu ja koeliikenne keskeytetty, alkaa kahden viikon testijakso jälleen alusta?

----------


## PepeB

> Länsimetron puolella ollut vika sekoitti toiminnassa olevan metron vuorovälejä Tiistai-iltana https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005421710.html. Länsimetron asetinlaitteessa havaittiin vika hieman ennen kello kuutta illalla. Vika saatiin kuitenkin korjattua jo melko pian kello 18:n jälkeen.
> Vian korjaamisen yhteydessä länsimetron puoleinen liikennöinti lopetettiin Tiistai-illaksi.
> 
> Käsittääkseni HKL edellyttää kahden viikon häiriötöntä testiliikennettä ennen varsinaisen liikennöinnin aloittamista. Onko siis niin, että kun esimerkiksi tällainen asetinlaitevika on havaittu ja koeliikenne keskeytetty, alkaa kahden viikon testijakso jälleen alusta?


Niin sen pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan mennä, että lasku nollautuu ja kaksi viikkoa alkaa alusta. Metron pitäisi toimia 365pv vuodessa moitteettomasti, joten kahden viikon yhtäjaksoinen vaatimus koevaiheessa ei ole likaa vaadittu.

----------


## Nem

https://m.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/lan...akana/qBfKEqGx

Kolme onnistunutta koeajopäivää takana.

----------


## kallio843

Hsl ja Hkl pitävät perjantaiaamuna tiedotustilaisuuden jossa mitä ilmeisemmin kerrotaan vihdoin matkustajaliikenteen aloituspäivä. Helsingin sanomat aprikoi että mahdollinen aloituspäivä olisi 18.11.

----------


## Resiina

> Hsl ja Hkl pitävät perjantaiaamuna tiedotustilaisuuden jossa mitä ilmeisemmin kerrotaan vihdoin matkustajaliikenteen aloituspäivä. Helsingin sanomat aprikoi että mahdollinen aloituspäivä olisi 18.11.


Ja näin se toteutuu näillä näkymin, Liikenteen aloituspäivä on lauantai 18.11.2017

----------


## hmikko

> Ja näin se toteutuu näillä näkymin, Liikenteen aloituspäivä on lauantai 18.11.2017


Aika jännä antikliimaksifiilis, nyt kun kohdalle osuu. Puolentoistavuoden takaisia mainosmateriaaleja katsellessa. Asemat näyttävät kyllä kuvissa hienoilta.

----------


## aki

Liikenneprofessori: Länsimetro ei ole kohtuuton investointi. https://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/a...312#gs.kwyPUBE.

Liikenneprofessori Jorma Mäntysen mukaan hanke tulee kuitenkin maksamaan itsensä takaisin.

- Tehokas joukkoliikenne on nähtävä kaupunkikehityksen ja kasvun instrumenttina ja siihen nähden tämä länsimetron reilu miljardi ei tunnu kohtuuttoman suurelta investoinnilta, eikä se ole myöskään maailman mittakaavassa kalliimmasta päästä kaikista pulmista huolimatta, Mäntynen sanoo kymmenen uutisissa.

Professorin mukaan länsimetro korvaa suuren määrän autoliikennettä, mikä säästää sekä tilaa että ympäristöä.

Tarkoittaakohan professori suurella automäärällä nykyistä suoraa bussiliikennettä vai henkilöautoja? Varmasti kokonaisautomäärä Länsiväylällä lyhyellä aikavälillä tulee laskemaan. Mutta jossain vaiheessa yksityisautoilu valtaa busseilta vapautuvan tilan.

----------


## Makke93

Saisi Mäntynen avata vähän laskelmiaan kansalle. Kun Matinkylän metron H/K suhde oli ymmärtääkseni 800M hintalapulla alle 0.7:n, niin kuinka päästään 1,2 Miljardilla yli yhden?

----------


## kallio843

Uuteen reittioppaaseen on päivitetty länsimetron aikataulut.

----------


## hmikko

> Tarkoittaakohan professori suurella automäärällä nykyistä suoraa bussiliikennettä vai henkilöautoja? Varmasti kokonaisautomäärä Länsiväylällä lyhyellä aikavälillä tulee laskemaan. Mutta jossain vaiheessa yksityisautoilu valtaa busseilta vapautuvan tilan.


Veikkaisin, että busseilta vapautuva tila vallataan saman tien, ainakin Espoon sisällä. Helsingin keskustaan pääsyä kylläkin rajoittavat liikennevalot ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen vetoisuus kuten ennenkin.

Itse ymmärtäisin professorin puheita niin, että hän vertaa tulevaisuuden skenaarioita metrolla ja ilman. Siis jos Etelä-Espoota olisi rakennettu ilman metroa entiseen tapaan, niin autoliikennettä tulisi vielä selvästi enemmän kuin nyt tapahtuu. Samoin metron kannattavuus perustuu olettamiin maankäytöstä, eli kaupunkirakenteen tiivistymisestä. Tuo on tietysti eri asia kuin kuntataloudellinen kannattavuus. Maan arvon noususta osa menee yksityisille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Veikkaisin, että busseilta vapautuva tila vallataan saman tien, ainakin Espoon sisällä. Helsingin keskustaan pääsyä kylläkin rajoittavat liikennevalot ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen vetoisuus kuten ennenkin.


Keilaniemen ja Ruoholahden välisen osuuden bussikaistoille on suunniteltu uudenlaisia rajoituksia bussien poistumisen myötä. Nykyisille bussikaistoille päästetään jatkossa tavaraliikenne ja vähäpäästöiset henkilöautot. Aiheesta on kirjoittanut parisen kuukautta sitten mm. Länsiväylä. Asiasta uutisoitiin muuallakin mediassa. 

Valvonta sen suhteen, ovatko auton hiilidioksidipäästöt yli vai alle 80 g / km ei ehkä ole helpointa mahdollista, joskin valvova viranoimainen saanee rekisteritiedoista tai niiden avulla varsin kattavat tiedot automallin päästöistäkin.

EDIT: Tarkennettu mittayksikköä

----------


## EVhki

Reittioppaan aikatauluissa taitaa vielä olla jonkin verran puutteita. Kun klikkasin kartalta Keilaniemen asemaa ja katsoin aikatauluja Tapiolan/Matinkylän suuntaan, aikataulu näytti seuraavaa 18.11. kello 12:n kohdalla:

klo 12:  05/M2  08/M1  20/M2  31/M1  38/M1  53/M1

Tuossa on lähtöjä todella vähän, ja esim. Koivusaaressa lähtöjä näkyi samoihin aikoihin enemmän samoilla säädöillä.

----------


## Melamies

> Veikkaisin, että busseilta vapautuva tila vallataan saman tien, ainakin Espoon sisällä. Helsingin keskustaan pääsyä kylläkin rajoittavat liikennevalot ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen vetoisuus kuten ennenkin.
> 
> Itse ymmärtäisin professorin puheita niin, että hän vertaa tulevaisuuden skenaarioita metrolla ja ilman. Siis jos Etelä-Espoota olisi rakennettu ilman metroa entiseen tapaan, niin autoliikennettä tulisi vielä selvästi enemmän kuin nyt tapahtuu. Samoin metron kannattavuus perustuu olettamiin maankäytöstä, eli kaupunkirakenteen tiivistymisestä. Tuo on tietysti eri asia kuin kuntataloudellinen kannattavuus. Maan arvon noususta osa menee yksityisille.


Samaa mieltä, jos rakentamiskaavailut toteutuvat täysimääräisinä, on yksityisautoilun osuuden pakko pudota, koska katuverkkojen kapasiteetti ei riitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:40 ----------




> Keilaniemen ja Ruoholahden välisen osuuden bussikaistoille on suunniteltu uudenlaisia rajoituksia bussien poistumisen myötä. Nykyisille bussikaistoille päästetään jatkossa tavaraliikenne ja vähäpäästöiset henkilöautot. Aiheesta on kirjoittanut parisen kuukautta sitten mm. Länsiväylä. Asiasta uutisoitiin muuallakin mediassa. 
> 
> Valvonta sen suhteen, ovatko auton hiilidioksidipäästöt yli vai alle 80 g ei ehkä ole helpointa mahdollista, joskin valvova viranoimainen saanee rekisteritiedoista tai niiden avulla varsin kattavat tiedot automallin päästöistäkin.


Kyllä tämäkin valvonta voidaan automatisoida, perustuu rekisterikilpien automaattiseen lukemiseen ja vertaamiseen autojen rekisteritietokantaan. Todellisen kuljettajan selvittäminen sitten samaan tapaan kuin peltipoliisien ylinopeussakoissa. Osaako joku sanoa, toimiiko Oopperatalon kohdalla oleva bussikaistan ajoa valvova sakotuskamera jo nyt näin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Liikenneprofessori: Länsimetro ei ole kohtuuton investointi. https://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/a...312#gs.kwyPUBE.
> 
> Liikenneprofessori Jorma Mäntysen mukaan hanke tulee kuitenkin maksamaan itsensä takaisin.
> 
> - Tehokas joukkoliikenne on nähtävä kaupunkikehityksen ja kasvun instrumenttina ja siihen nähden tämä länsimetron reilu miljardi ei tunnu kohtuuttoman suurelta investoinnilta, eikä se ole myöskään maailman mittakaavassa kalliimmasta päästä kaikista pulmista huolimatta, Mäntynen sanoo kymmenen uutisissa.
> 
> Professorin mukaan länsimetro korvaa suuren määrän autoliikennettä, mikä säästää sekä tilaa että ympäristöä.
> 
> Tarkoittaakohan professori suurella automäärällä nykyistä suoraa bussiliikennettä vai henkilöautoja? Varmasti kokonaisautomäärä Länsiväylällä lyhyellä aikavälillä tulee laskemaan. Mutta jossain vaiheessa yksityisautoilu valtaa busseilta vapautuvan tilan.


Ei tämä professori aivan väärässä ole. Joku syyhän sille on, että metro on rakennettu  kyllä asemien ympäristössä maan arvo nousee ja kulkeminen helpottuu. Vastaavasti se sitten hankaloituu kauempana asemista, mutta siellä ei tarvitse enää uutta rakentaa, joten sillä ei ole rakennusliikkeille niin väliä.

Hankkeen maksaja vain on väärä, kun kaupungit maksavat ja rakennusliikkeet hyötyvät. Todellinen hyöty/kustannussuhde olisi saatu nähtäville ihan sillä, että olisi ilmoitettu rakennusliikkeille, että rakentakaa torninne kunhan teette toimivan joukkoliikenteenkin. Mitä luulette, olisiko metroa nähty?

----------


## kuukanko

> Todellinen hyöty/kustannussuhde olisi saatu nähtäville ihan sillä, että olisi ilmoitettu rakennusliikkeille, että rakentakaa torninne kunhan teette toimivan joukkoliikenteenkin. Mitä luulette, olisiko metroa nähty?


Infra olisi aika surkealla tasolla, jos noin toimittaisiin. Köyhiä maita, joissa yhteiskunta ei pysty panostamaan infran rakentamiseen vastaavalla tavalla kuin länsimaat, löytyy paljon. Samoin on rikkaita maita, joissa yhteiskunta ei panosta paljoakaan joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta joissa asukkaita on niin paljon että henkilöautoiluun perustuva liikennejärjestelmä on pahasti ruuhkautunut. Kummissakaan ei oikein missään päin maailmaa ole merkittävää maanomistajien panostusta liikenneratkaisuihin, joten ei varmasti olisi Suomessakaan, koska täällä on vahva perinne siitä että yhteiskunnan vastuu on laaja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Infra olisi aika surkealla tasolla, jos noin toimittaisiin.  [...] Kummissakaan ei oikein missään päin maailmaa ole merkittävää maanomistajien panostusta liikenneratkaisuihin, joten ei varmasti olisi Suomessakaan, koska täällä on vahva perinne siitä että yhteiskunnan vastuu on laaja.


Näinhän se on. Meidän kotimaiset esimerkkimme rajoittuvat sadan vuoden taakse, kun maanomistajat rakensivat korpeen mutta kaupungin lähelle, eikä yksityisautoilu ollut mahdollisuus. Silloin tehtiin yksityiset raitiotiet Munkkaan, Haagaan ja Kulosaareen. Myöhemmin aluerakentamisen vuosikymmeninä rakennusliikkeet pantiin kyllä tekemään infraa, katuja ja koulujakin, mutta joukkoliikenne ei silloin enää kiinnostanut ketään. Jos olisi kiinnostanut, niin kyllä ne rakennusliikkeet olisivat raitiotienkin tehneet.

Tässä länsimetron tapauksessa on kurjaa se, että siinä on hassattu niin vietävästi rahaa aivan turhaan, kun tarjolla olisi ollut joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa parantavia mutta metroa edullisempia vaihtoehtoja. Metrohan ei ole joukkoliikennehanke, sen ovat espoolaispoliitikotkin ymmärtäneet, ja hyvä että ovat. Mutta se, että piti kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla tehdä jotain, joka huonontaa joukkoliikennettä  ja sitten vielä maksattaa se veronmaksajilla niin, että hyötyjät saavat hyödyn ilmaiseksi.

Toisaalta voi ajatella niinkin, että kalliit oppirahat on nyt maksettu. Metroa ei enää lisää tule, eihän Kaukoidän metroakaan tunnuta millään saavan järkevänhintaiseksi vaikka sitä miten on laskettu, ja Helsinki keskittyy laadukkaisiin raitiotieihin.

----------


## hana

> Mutta se, että piti kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla tehdä jotain, joka huonontaa joukkoliikennettä.


Nyt en ymmärrä kyllä miten Länsimetro huonontaa joukkoliikennettä ja esim. en halua yksittäistä matkaa vaan kokonaisuuden.

----------


## sub

> Nyt en ymmärrä kyllä miten Länsimetro huonontaa joukkoliikennettä ja esim. en halua yksittäistä matkaa vaan kokonaisuuden.


Matka-ajat pidentyvät ja vaihdot lisääntyvät. Kaikki eivät ole matkalla näihin ostoskanaloihin, joiden omistajille tämä miljardi+ -kiinteistökehitysmassi tipahti kuin manulle illallinen.

----------


## hylje

> Kummissakaan ei oikein missään päin maailmaa ole merkittävää maanomistajien panostusta liikenneratkaisuihin, joten ei varmasti olisi Suomessakaan, koska täällä on vahva perinne siitä että yhteiskunnan vastuu on laaja.


Kiinteistökehittäjän liikenneprojekteja on toteutettu kaikkialla maailmassa, esimerkiksi Lontoon metro, liuta New Yorkin metrolinjoja, runsaasti raitiolinjoja pitkin Yhdysvaltoja.. Länsimaissa yhteiskunta on nykyään ottanut niin ison roolin liikenneinvestoinnissa ja kiinteistökehityksen rajoittamisessa, ettei niitä ole vähään aikaan näkynyt. 

Yksityistä kiinteistökehittäjän tekemää liikenneinvestointia tehdään nykyaikanakin joissain kaukoidän kaupungeissa joissa yhteiskunnan investointi on rajallinen ja kiinteistökehitys vähän rajoitettua, kuten Tokiossa.

Yksityinen liikenneinfra on toki paljon niukempaa kuin julkisella rahalla tehty: yksityinen ei huvikseen ylimitoita teitään tai linjojaan, vaan maksimoi tuottoa investointia kohti. Ruuhkaisuus on silloin hyve, koska se tarkoittaa infran hyvin tehokasta käyttöä. Julkinen infra on mitoitettu paljon avokätisemmin, ja julkisella rahalla ilman tuottotavoitteita on varaa vähentää ruuhkia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Matka-ajat pidentyvät ja vaihdot lisääntyvät.


Kokonaisuutta on tarkasteltu viimeksi vuonna 2014 HSL:n tekemässä länsimetron liityntälinjastosuunnitelmassa. Palvelutason arviointi alkaa siinä sivulta 53. Tässä pari poimintaa sieltä:
_Länsimetron käyttöönotto ja liityntäliikenteeseen siirtyminen parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ja lyhentää matka-aikoja kun tarkastellaan koko 
suunnittelualuetta. Yksittäisten alueparien välillä tapahtuu väistämättä myös palvelutason heikkenemiä._
...
_Suunnitelman mukainen  linjasto vähentää aikasuoritteita vuoden 2020 matkustajamäärillä 0,49 miljoonaa henkilötuntia vuodessa, mikä yhteiskuntataloudellisiksi hyödyiksi muutettuna on 4,38 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Aikasuoritteissa on huomioitu odotusajat (0,3 kertaa  vuoroväli) ja kävelyajat ilman painokertoimia.
Jos  laskelmassa otetaan huomioon lisäksi ns. matkavastus, nostaa se yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä pelkkien matka-aikojen huomioimisesta noin
19,43 miljoonalla eurolla vuodessa. Matkavastuksessa on huomioitu odotusajan ja kävelyajan painokertoimet sekä vaihdon vastus.
_ 




> Yksityistä kiinteistökehittäjän tekemää liikenneinvestointia tehdään nykyaikanakin joissain kaukoidän kaupungeissa joissa yhteiskunnan investointi on rajallinen ja kiinteistökehitys vähän rajoitettua, kuten Tokiossa.
> 
> Yksityinen liikenneinfra on toki paljon niukempaa kuin julkisella rahalla tehty: yksityinen ei huvikseen ylimitoita teitään tai linjojaan, vaan maksimoi tuottoa investointia kohti. Ruuhkaisuus on silloin hyve, koska se tarkoittaa infran hyvin tehokasta käyttöä. Julkinen infra on mitoitettu paljon avokätisemmin, ja julkisella rahalla ilman tuottotavoitteita on varaa vähentää ruuhkia.


Esim. Tokiossa tuo on mennyt niin päin, että yksityisistä rautatieyhtiöistä on ajan saatossa tullut kiinteistökehittäjiä: kun vanhojen asemien maan arvo on kasvanut riittävästi, ovat rautatieyhtiöt alkaneet rakentaa asemille myös kaupallista tilaa ja monissa tapauksissa jopa siirtäneet asemansa maan alle, että saavat vielä enemmän kaupallista tilaa vanhan aseman tilalle. Suur-Tokio on maailman suurin metropolialue n. 38 miljoonalla asukkaallaan, joten ihan helpolla tuollaistakaan ei synny.

Monet kaukoidän suurkaupungit ovat esimerkkejä siitä, että kun yksityinen sektori hoitaa joukkoliikennettä ilman julkista rahoitusta, siitä ei yritetäkään tehdä houkuttelevaa - mutta kun tieinfa ei pysty hoitamaan liikennettä henkilöautoilla, on asukkaiden pakko tyytyä sellaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen mitä tarjotaan. Uskoisin että yhteiskunnan kannalta on kokonaisedullisempaa, että liikennejärjestelmä pystyy hoitamaan ihmiset paikasta toiseen mielekkäässä ja ennustettavassa ajassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Eikös kokonaisuutta viimeksi tutkittu ja selvitetty siinä HS:n raportoimassa tieteellisessä tutkimuksessa, jossa koko Espoo metroasemien vierustaa lukuunottamatta loisti punaisena merkiksi matkojen pitenemisestä?

Ja ymmärrätäähän sen, kun metro ajaa 80 km/h ja koukkii Otaniemen, jota ei saa kutsua Otaniemeksi, kautta kun taas bussit ajavat suoraan Länsiväylää niin lujaa kuin rajoittimiltaan pystyvät eli lähemmäs 90.

Sitten on vielä sekin, että onko sitä rahaa vielä niin paljon, että vuonna 2014 kaavailtu liikenteen laajuus voidaan toteuttaa vuonna 2018?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikös kokonaisuutta viimeksi tutkittu ja selvitetty siinä HS:n raportoimassa tieteellisessä tutkimuksessa, jossa koko Espoo metroasemien vierustaa lukuunottamatta loisti punaisena merkiksi matkojen pitenemisestä?


Tarkoitat varmaan tohtoriopiskelijoiden tekemää karttapalvelua? Tai sitten olen missannut jonkun tutkimuksen.

Tuo karttapalvelu laskee, miten matka-ajat muuttuvat valitusta pisteestä. Karttapalvelussa ei ole tutkittu eikä selvitetty, minkä verran matkoja minkäkin pisteparien välillä tehdään, eli se ei kata kokonaisuutta.

----------


## hana

> Matka-ajat pidentyvät ja vaihdot lisääntyvät. Kaikki eivät ole matkalla näihin ostoskanaloihin.


Väitätkö että suurimmalla osalla käy näin? Taitaa kuitenkin olla vain äänekäs vähemmistö. Länsimetron valmistuminen lopulta Kivenlahteen asti on sellainen selkäranka johon on hyvä rakentaa. Pääkaupunkiseutu kasvaa haluaa sitä tai ei.

----------


## Ketorin

> Runsaasti raitiolinjoja pitkin Yhdysvaltoja.. Länsimaissa yhteiskunta on nykyään ottanut niin ison roolin liikenneinvestoinnissa ja kiinteistökehityksen rajoittamisessa, ettei niitä ole vähään aikaan näkynyt.


Tarkoitat näitä nykyaikaisia, mitä on nyt alkanut putkahdella pitkin yhdysvaltoja? Myönnän häpeilemättömästi nojatuoli-vaahtoavani niiden systeemejä joutessani. Esmes kaikista paikoista Salt Lake City Utahissa ja Dallas Teksasissa on kehittyneet toisen sukupuolen kevytraidejärjestelmät. Nyt ne ovat alkaneet rakentaa sinne tänne "Street Car:eja", tällaisia noin nivelraitiovaunun kokoisilla vaunuilla operoivia ja hitaita systeemejä. Kutsuttakoon näitä tällaisia ongelmaisia imagonkohotus-vehkeitä suomeksi tästä lähin "raitsikoiksi". Osa on ihan toivottomia, osa voi yllättää. Ei voi tietää. Portland on vakaalla pohjalla ja Seattle vaikuttaa lupaavalta. 

Kaikki tämä rahoitetaan suoralla verolla kaupunkitasolla. Jolloin seuraa megavoimakas Helsinki-Espoo-Vantaa -asetelma. Tyyliin miksi San Francisco BART ei palvele tiettyjä alueita. Ja osavaltioiden välillä on huimia eroja, osassa polttoaineeseen sidottu maksu, osassa ei. Aika erikoinen systeemi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitat varmaan tohtoriopiskelijoiden tekemää karttapalvelua? Tai sitten olen missannut jonkun tutkimuksen.
> 
> Tuo karttapalvelu laskee, miten matka-ajat muuttuvat valitusta pisteestä. Karttapalvelussa ei ole tutkittu eikä selvitetty, minkä verran matkoja minkäkin pisteparien välillä tehdään, eli se ei kata kokonaisuutta.


Juuri tuo se oli, tosin taisin muistaa värit väärin päin, kun punaista onkin metroasemilla ja sinistä niiden välissä (!) + koko Matinkylän takaisessa E-Espoossa. Ja tuokin tulos on saatu vertaamalla Rautatieasemalle, mikä on nykyisen bussiliikenteen kannalta mahdollisimman epäedullista. 

Sanoisin näin, että väestöntiheys ja matkojen määrä kyllä vaikuttavat, mutta se, ettei niitä ole tuossa kartassa huomioitu, ei kuitenkaan tee tohtoriopiskelijoiden työtä tyhjäksi. Lisäksi tuossa on vähän hankalasti määriteltävä syy/seuraussuhdekin. Jos liikaa huononnetaan joukkoliikennettä, niin moni siirtyy pois siitä joukkoliikenteestä. Eli mitä silloin 2014 on mahdettu arvata matkojen määräksi ja miten se 2018 realisoituu jää vielä nähtäväksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:45 ----------




> Väitätkö että suurimmalla osalla käy näin?


Riippuu siitä, mitä ajankohtaa tarkastellaan. Metrosta päätettäessä oli niin että n. 20 % eteläespoolaisista, siis metron vaikutuspiirissä asuvista, asui kävelymatkan päässä asemalta ja 80 % liityntäbussimatkan päässä. Mutta jos metro johtaa riittävän vilkkaaseen lisärakentamiseen asemien luona, tilanne tietysti muuttuu. Mistä päästään jälleen lähtöpisteeseen: metro ei ole joukkoliikennehanke, vaan rakennusliikkeitä hyödyttävä kaupunkikehityshanke. Sinänsä ok niinkin, mutta mielipide-eroa on nyt siinä, minkä tahon tällainen hanke pitäisi maksaa.

Kovin äänekäs tämä "vähemmistö" ei muuten ole; eihän sille ole annettu ääntä kuin aivan viime aikoina yksittäisissä kommenteissa lehdistössä.

----------


## petteri

> Sanoisin näin, että väestöntiheys ja matkojen määrä kyllä vaikuttavat, mutta se, ettei niitä ole tuossa kartassa huomioitu, ei kuitenkaan tee tohtoriopiskelijoiden työtä tyhjäksi. Lisäksi tuossa on vähän hankalasti määriteltävä syy/seuraussuhdekin. Jos liikaa huononnetaan joukkoliikennettä, niin moni siirtyy pois siitä joukkoliikenteestä. Eli mitä silloin 2014 on mahdettu arvata matkojen määräksi ja miten se 2018 realisoituu jää vielä nähtäväksi.


Länsimetron vaikutusten arviointiin vuosi 2025 on kyllä parempi vertailukohta. Joukkoliikenteen käytön muutokset realisoituvat aika hitaasti. Suuri osa autottomista talouksista valitsee jatkossa asuinpaikkansa asemien läheltä, omalta kävelyetäisyydeltä metroasemalta. Muutos asutuksen jakautumisessa niin että autottomat asuvat useammin asemien lähellä ja autolliset kauempana ei kuitenkaan tapahdu yhdessä yössä, vaan vaatii pitkän ajan. Tämän lisäksi autottomat myös jossain määrin valikoivat työpaikkojensa sijainnin joukkoliikennetarjonnan mukaan.




> Riippuu siitä, mitä ajankohtaa tarkastellaan. Metrosta päätettäessä oli niin että n. 20 % eteläespoolaisista, siis metron vaikutuspiirissä asuvista, asui kävelymatkan päässä asemalta ja 80 % liityntäbussimatkan päässä. .


Jos katsotaan tilannetta Kivenlahden jatkeen valmistumisen jälkeen  ilmeisesti noin 40-50 % etelä-espoolaisista asuu korkeintaan kilometrin päässä metroasemasta, ihan realistisella kävelyetäisyydellä itämetron ja kaupunkiratojen kävelymatkojen perusteella, kilometrin etäisyydellä on ehkä 80 % alueen työpaikoista ja ehkä 90 % opiskelupaikoista (pl. perusopetus) ja hyvin suuri osa kaupoista ja palveluista. Asutus vielä jakautuu niin, että lapsiperheet asuvat yleisemmin kauempana asemista pientaloalueilla ja yksin tai kaksin asuvat lähempänä asemia pienemmissä asunnoissa.

Nykyään idässä Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella arviolta noin 25 % metromatkoista sisältää bussiliitynnän idässä, toisaalta 75 % kävelee, pyöräilee tai tuodaan/haetaan autolla. 

Jos pitäisi heittää arvio niin veikkaukseni on, että Kivenlahden jatkeen valmistuttua lännessä bussiliityntää käyttäviä metromatkoja lienee Koivusaaren länsipuolella ehkä 35-40 % metromatkojen kokonaismäärästä. Lännessä asutus ei ole keskittynyt yhtä lähelle asemia kuin idässä, mutta toisaalta työ- ja opiskelupaikkoja on paljon enemmän kävelyetäisyydellä asemista kuin idässä.

Sen aikaa kun metro liikennöi vain Matinkylään asti, bussiliitynnän määrä on toki paljon korkeampi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------




> Kovin äänekäs tämä "vähemmistö" ei muuten ole; eihän sille ole annettu ääntä kuin aivan viime aikoina yksittäisissä kommenteissa lehdistössä.


No, kyllähän äänekkäät valittajat vielä pääsevät vauhtiin, kun suorat bussit katoavat. 

Jos katsoo metron vaikutuksia lännessä, selkeimmin palvelu heikentyy pientaloalueilla asuvilla, jotka ovat käyttäneet bussia lähinnä vain työmatkoihin ja ruuhka-aikoina ja joilla ei ole ollut ollenkaan vaihtoja. Toisaalta isoin pidemmällä aikajänteellä metrosta hyötyvä ryhmä ovat autottomat taloudet. Osa asuu jo asemien lähellä tai jatkossa muuttaa sinne. Toisaalta jos asuu liityntämatkan päässä, yhteyksien vuorovälit lähimmälle metroasemalle usein suorastaan romahtavat hiljaisina aikoina ja toisaalta kauppoihin ja palveluihin, sinne lähimpään isoon ostariin myös yleensä pääsee samalla liityntäbussilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sanoisin näin, että väestöntiheys ja matkojen määrä kyllä vaikuttavat, mutta se, ettei niitä ole tuossa kartassa huomioitu, ei kuitenkaan tee tohtoriopiskelijoiden työtä tyhjäksi. Lisäksi tuossa on vähän hankalasti määriteltävä syy/seuraussuhdekin. Jos liikaa huononnetaan joukkoliikennettä, niin moni siirtyy pois siitä joukkoliikenteestä. Eli mitä silloin 2014 on mahdettu arvata matkojen määräksi ja miten se 2018 realisoituu jää vielä nähtäväksi.


En sanonutkaan, että opiskelijoiden kartta olisi tyhjä. Se on yksilöille loistavaa informaatiota, koska sen avulla he voivat arvioida muutosta juuri omalta kannaltaan. Liikennemallinnuksessa tuota kutsutaan yksikkömatriisiksi (jokaisen pisteparin välillä oletetaan tehtävän yksi matka) ja se lasketaan välivaiheena silloinkin, kun arvioidaan kokonaisuutta. On myös hienoa, että liikennemallinnusta kehitetään yliopistotasolla, koska siinä on paljon tehtävää.

Kartta eroaa perinteisestä liikennemallinnuksesta siinä, että se on tehty oikeilla aikatauluilla, kun yleensä mallinnus tehdään pelkillä vuoroväleillä ja oletetaan, että aina kyytiin noustessa odotetaan ensin vuorovälin kolmannes (eli matkustaja ei tule pysäkille täysin satunnaisesti, mutta ei myöskään täysin aikataulujen mukaan, ja myös kaikissa vaihdoissa odotellaan tuo vuorovälin kolmannes). Mallinnusta tehdään usein niin aikaisin, ettei aikatauluja ole vielä tehty.

Liikennemallinnus kyllä toimii niin, että jos jollakin yhteysvälillä auton suhteellinen houkuttelevuus joukkoliikenteeseen kasvaa, se siirtää matkoja autoiluun mallinnustuloksessa - ja toisin päin. Koska länsimetro keskimäärin parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa, se kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta. Mallinnus ei kuitenkaan osaa ottaa huomioon matkojen suuntautumisen muutosta: lyhyellä aikavälillä ihmiset voivat vaihtaa harrastuspaikkoja, kauppoja, jne. sellaisiin, joihin uusilla yhteyksillä pääsee paremmin. Pitkällä aikavälillä vaikutus ulottuu myös työpaikkoihin.




> Mistä päästään jälleen lähtöpisteeseen: metro ei ole joukkoliikennehanke, vaan rakennusliikkeitä hyödyttävä kaupunkikehityshanke.


Minusta on outoa ajatella, että kaupunkikehitys palvelisi vain rakennusliikkeitä. Kyllä se palvelee koko kaupunkia (paitsi niitä kaupunkilaisia, jotka eivät oikeasti halua asua kaupungissa). Rakennusliikkeille tulee tietysti bisnestä kun kaupunki kasvaa, mutta en keksi siitäkään mitään moitittavaa. Hyvä vaan, että talouden pyörät pyörivät.




> Länsimetron vaikutusten arviointiin vuosi 2025 on kyllä parempi vertailukohta.


Todelliseen arviointiin tuokin on kovin aikaisin. Kuten todettua, metro on kaupunkikehityshanke, eikä kaupunkikehitys realisoidu täysin noin lyhyessä ajassa, vaan siihen menee helposti 20 vuotta. Vuosaaren metro valmistui 1998 ja Vuosaaressa rakennetaan vieläkin.

----------


## sub

Hienosti kaupunkikehittää näitä muutamaa pistettä, joihin liikenne suppiloidaan. Melko erilainen olisi systeemi ollut jos joukkoliikenteen rooli tässä hankkeessa olisi ollut muuta kuin apukuskin  homma tälle kes..kehitykselle.

----------


## petteri

> Hienosti kaupunkikehittää näitä muutamaa pistettä, joihin liikenne suppiloidaan. Melko erilainen olisi systeemi ollut jos joukkoliikenteen rooli tässä hankkeessa olisi ollut muuta kuin apukuskin  homma tälle kes..kehitykselle.


Autoilijalle nyt on aika sama jos ruokakauppa on kolmen kilometrin päässä kotoa, siitä vaatekauppakeitaaseen pari kilsaa ja kuntosali on sitten taas pari kilsan etäisyydellä molemmista. Kun kaupan tai salin ovien edessä on riittävästi parkkipaikkoja ostelu ja harrastelu sujuu. 

Silloin kun ei ole autoa käytettävissä on sen sijaan mukavampaa, että kaikki löytyvät saman katon alta ison metroaseman nurkalta, johon pääsee melkein jokaisella bussilla, joka menee kodin läheltä, jos ei viitsi kävellä. Ei näet tarvitse välttämättä ostaa autoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta on outoa ajatella, että kaupunkikehitys palvelisi vain rakennusliikkeitä. Kyllä se palvelee koko kaupunkia (paitsi niitä kaupunkilaisia, jotka eivät oikeasti halua asua kaupungissa). Rakennusliikkeille tulee tietysti bisnestä kun kaupunki kasvaa, mutta en keksi siitäkään mitään moitittavaa. Hyvä vaan, että talouden pyörät pyörivät.


Tottakai kaupunkikehitys palvelee koko kaupunkia ja kaikkia sen asukkaita  siis parhaimmillaan. En vaan oikein ole sitä mieltä, että länsimetro ja jonnekin niittykummuille ja soukkien taakse rakennettavat uudet metrolähiöt ovat sellaista kaupunkikehitystä, jota pääkaupunkiseutu tarvitsee. Niitä etälähiöitä on rakennettu nyt 50 vuotta, ja muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta ne ovat ainakin asuntojen hinnoista päätellen sitä vähiten haluttua kaupunkia.

Minusta Helsingin kaupunkikehitys, jossa pyritään rakentamaan korttelikaupunkia lähelle keskustaa (lähelle = Kehä I tasalle asti) ja tukeutumaan mahdollisimman paljon nykyiseen infraan, toki uutta raideliikennettä rakentamalla, on paljon fiksumpaa kaupunkikehitystä. Tässäkin kaupunki rakentaa radat ja rakennusliikkeet käärivät asuinrakentamisen voitot, mutta kaupungin kustannukset ovat todella paljon pienemmät kuin "Espoon mallissa". Siitähän meidän keskustelummekin lähti  minusta Espoo tuhlaa rahaa tekemällä kalleimmalla mahdollisimmalla tavalla huonointa mahdollista.




> No, kyllähän äänekkäät valittajat vielä pääsevät vauhtiin, kun suorat bussit katoavat.


Siitä lie jo muutama vuosi, kun kerroin täällä olarilaisesta autottomasta tuttavastani, joka ei ollut lainkaan ymmärtänyt, että hänen bussinsa katkaistaan Omenalle sitten, kun metro aloittaa. No, kesällä juttelin toisen olarilaisen tuttavan kanssa. Hänkin on autoton, ja oli siinä uskossa, että Olarista säilyy suora bussilinja Kamppiin, koska metro ei tule Olariin. Manasi sitten asian selitettyäni metron alimpaan hel***iin.

Että taidat olla oikeassa  hämmästyttävän suurelle osalle näkyy olevan yhä vielä uusi asia se, että ne suorat bussit tosiaan katoavat, ja aina Kirkkonummea myöten. Mutta eihän sillä mahdollisesti tammikuussa kehittyvällä äänekkyydellä kuitenkaan merkitystä ole.

----------


## Samppa

> Siitä lie jo muutama vuosi, kun kerroin täällä olarilaisesta autottomasta tuttavastani, joka ei ollut lainkaan ymmärtänyt, että hänen bussinsa katkaistaan Omenalle sitten, kun metro aloittaa. No, kesällä juttelin toisen olarilaisen tuttavan kanssa. Hänkin on autoton, ja oli siinä uskossa, että Olarista säilyy suora bussilinja Kamppiin, koska metro ei tule Olariin. Manasi sitten asian selitettyäni metron alimpaan hel***iin.
> 
> Että taidat olla oikeassa  hämmästyttävän suurelle osalle näkyy olevan yhä vielä uusi asia se, että ne suorat bussit tosiaan katoavat, ja aina Kirkkonummea myöten. Mutta eihän sillä mahdollisesti tammikuussa kehittyvällä äänekkyydellä kuitenkaan merkitystä ole.


Se ei vain ole kovin taloudellista ajaa ruuhka-aikana busseja Olarista keskustaan edestakaisin niin, että matkustajia on vain toiseen suuntaan. Kun asukasmäärä kasvaa, niin bussivuoroja tarvitaan koko ajan lisää, mihin ne keskustassa mahtuvat? Lisäksi kaikkien matkan päätepiste ei ole Kampin terminaali, monille on hyötyä siitä, että pääsee metrolla esim. Hakaniemeen tai Kurviin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se ei vain ole kovin taloudellista ajaa ruuhka-aikana busseja Olarista keskustaan edestakaisin niin, että matkustajia on vain toiseen suuntaan.


Mutta jos bussi vaihtuu bussi+metro -yhdistelmäksi, niin olarilaiset alkavat matkustaa myös ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan?




> Kun asukasmäärä kasvaa, niin bussivuoroja tarvitaan koko ajan lisää, mihin ne keskustassa mahtuvat?


Jos asukasmäärä kasvaa, voidaan liikennöidä isommilla busseilla taikka siirtyä järjestyksessä seuraavaan liikennemuotoon, jonka kapasiteetti on hurjan paljon suurempi kuin nykyisten bussien. Se seuraava liikennemuoto ei ole Helsingin metro, väliin mahtuu aika paljon muutakin. Mutta meillä siirryttiin ATR72:sta suoraan A380:een  :Wink: 




> Lisäksi kaikkien matkan päätepiste ei ole Kampin terminaali, monille on hyötyä siitä, että pääsee metrolla esim. Hakaniemeen tai Kurviin.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä, joskaan tämäkään ei mitenkään edellytä juuri metroa.

Kiitos kuitenkin, ettet pannut Hakaniemen tilalle jotain rastiloita, ne aina huvittavat argumentteina. Tottahan sekin on, että länsimetro mahdollistaa vaihdottomat matkat Niittykummusta Myllypuroon, mutta argumentoijilta jää huomaamatta, että tuollaisten matkojen volyymi on olematon.

Mutta metro meille nyt on tulossa, joten siihen on tyytyminen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tottahan sekin on, että länsimetro mahdollistaa vaihdottomat matkat Niittykummusta Myllypuroon, mutta argumentoijilta jää huomaamatta, että tuollaisten matkojen volyymi on olematon.


Nykyään on, mutta mielenkiinnolla odotan, kuinka paljon metro parantaa Itä-Helsingin asemaa asuntomarkkinoilla. Asuminen syvällä idässä on halpaa ja metron auettua matka-aika Keilaniemen ja Otaniemen työpaikka-alueille on luokkaa 35 - 40 min vähän riippuen kävelymatkasta metrolle. Itä-Helsingin lähiöillä on tietysti aluksi huono maine riesanaan, mutta niin se Kallionkin maine on muuttunut vuosien saatossa.

----------


## Compact

> ...niin se Kallionkin maine on muuttunut vuosien saatossa.


Kyllä. Ennen sielläpäin asuessani, siis 1950-80 -luvuilla [Vaasankatu/Helsinginkatu/Porvoonkatu ja Hakaniemenkujakin tuttu], se oli tosiaankin satakertaa rennompi ja miellyttävämpi paikka asua kuin mitä nyt. Nykyään ajan halutessani Kallion läpi mukavasti Articin pehmeässä kyydissä - ja siunaan itseäni, että olen saanut elämässäni jotain aikaiseksi, eikä tarvitse tuon seudun nykymenoa kestää. Ohi pääsee!

----------


## hmikko

> Kiitos kuitenkin, ettet pannut Hakaniemen tilalle jotain rastiloita, ne aina huvittavat argumentteina. Tottahan sekin on, että länsimetro mahdollistaa vaihdottomat matkat Niittykummusta Myllypuroon, mutta argumentoijilta jää huomaamatta, että tuollaisten matkojen volyymi on olematon.


Helsingin lähi-itä (erotukseksi kaukoidästä Ösundomissa) saattaa kyllä muuttua tuossa suhteessa aika vauhdillakin. Hakaniemen itäpuolelle on tulossa mm. Kalasatama. Myllypuroon on rakenteilla ammattikorkean kampus ja asutuksen tiivistämistä, ja Vuosaaren vanhoille alueille, ml. Meri-Rastila, on suunnitteilla yhteensä luokkaa 10 000 asukasta lisää. Niittykumpu-Myllypuro on tietysti pitkä matka metrolla, mutta esim. Otaniemi-Myllypuro saattaa olla merkittävä vaikka opiskelijaparille, joista toinen opiskelee toisessa ja toinen toisessa, asunto jommassa kummassa päässä.

Tässä näkövinkkelissä Itäkeskuksen suunnitelmat, tai lähinnä niiden puute, näyttävät aika pahalta. Nyt sinne on lykätty Keskon uusi laatikkomyymälä jonkun vuosikausia jäissä olleen suunnitelman mukaan, ikään kuin kauppakeskuksista olis ollut siellä pulaa. Visiot melko hukassa, sanoisin.

----------


## junabongari

> Nykyään on, mutta mielenkiinnolla odotan, kuinka paljon metro parantaa Itä-Helsingin asemaa asuntomarkkinoilla. Asuminen syvällä idässä on halpaa ja metron auettua matka-aika Keilaniemen ja Otaniemen työpaikka-alueille on luokkaa 35 - 40 min vähän riippuen kävelymatkasta metrolle. Itä-Helsingin lähiöillä on tietysti aluksi huono maine riesanaan, mutta niin se Kallionkin maine on muuttunut vuosien saatossa.


Itä-Helsinki ei ole nykyään alueena edes kovin halpa.
Lännessä on halvempia asuinalueita Rantaradan ja Länsiväylän varrella (mm. Kivenlahti, Espoonlahti, Soukka, Kauklahti, Espoon Keskus), joista pääsee Keila- ja Otaniemeen nytkin, bussilla. 




> Siitä lie jo muutama vuosi, kun kerroin täällä olarilaisesta autottomasta tuttavastani, joka ei ollut lainkaan ymmärtänyt, että hänen bussinsa katkaistaan Omenalle sitten, kun metro aloittaa. No, kesällä juttelin toisen olarilaisen tuttavan kanssa. Hänkin on autoton, ja oli siinä uskossa, että Olarista säilyy suora bussilinja Kamppiin, koska metro ei tule Olariin. Manasi sitten asian selitettyäni metron alimpaan hel***iin.


Olarilaisten ei sentään tarvitse mennä Omenalle asti, vaan voivat vaihtaa metroon Niittykummussa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sitten on vielä sekin, että onko sitä rahaa vielä niin paljon, että vuonna 2014 kaavailtu liikenteen laajuus voidaan toteuttaa vuonna 2018?


Ei, sitä on jo karsittu. Muutoksia on muuten tehty myös elokuun 2016 jälkeen, mutta mitään yhteenvetoa näistä en ole nähnyt (eli karsintaa on vaihvihkaa voinut siinäkin yhteydessä tapahtua).

----------


## antaeus

Kun katselen uusien asemien malleja HSL:n sivuilla kiinnitin huomiota siihen että monilla asemilla om ainoastaan yksi uloskäynti (jos en laske hätäuloskäyntiä).

Miksi näin on tehty? Jopa isoilla Tapiolan ja Ison Omenan asemilla on vain yksi uloskäynti!

PS. näin nyt myöhemmin että Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään suunnitellaan toinen uloskäynti myöhemmin.
Eikö olisi halvempaa tehdä se jo alustalähtien?

----------


## junabongari

> Kun katselen uusien asemien malleja HSL:n sivuilla kiinnitin huomiota siihen että monilla asemilla om ainoastaan yksi uloskäynti (jos en laske hätäuloskäyntiä).
> 
> Miksi näin on tehty? Jopa isoilla Tapiolan ja Ison Omenan asemilla on vain yksi uloskäynti!
> 
> PS. näin nyt myöhemmin että Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään suunnitellaan toinen uloskäynti myöhemmin.
> Eikö olisi halvempaa tehdä se jo alustalähtien?


Samasta syystä, josta laiturit jätettiin 45 metriä normaalia lyhyemmiksi. 
Eikä niitä sisäänkäyntejä tulla tekemään koskaan. Mm. Yliopiston asemalle on suunniteltu toista sisäänkäyntiä ties kuinka kauan, mutta sitä ei ole tähän mennessä toteutettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi näin on tehty? Jopa isoilla Tapiolan ja Ison Omenan asemilla on vain yksi uloskäynti!


Siksi, että mahdollisimman hyvä saavutettavuus ei ole metron tavoitteena. Se ei ole joukkoliikennehanke. Sisäänkäyntien rakentaminen on kallista, ja metrosta saatava todellinen hyöty saadaan ilman useita sisäänkäyntejäkin.

----------


## petteri

Jos katsoo bussilinjastoa Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeen Jokeri-linja 550 kaipaa merkittäviä muutoksia. Sen päätepysäkki on Westendinasemalla, joka on Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeen keskellä ei mitään.

Linja 550 kannattaisi jakaa kahtia lännessä eli tarvitaan muutokset, jotka jakavat linjan kahtia: 

1) Linja 550A jatketaan Otaniemestä Merituulentietä Niittykumpuun ja Olariin.  
2) Linja 550B päätepysäkki katkaistaan arkisin päivällä (ma-pe klo 7-18:30) Keilaniemeen ja muulloin Otaniemeen (tai Leppävaaraan).

----------


## Markku K

> Kun katselen uusien asemien malleja HSL:n sivuilla kiinnitin huomiota siihen että monilla asemilla om ainoastaan yksi uloskäynti (jos en laske hätäuloskäyntiä).
> 
> Miksi näin on tehty? Jopa isoilla Tapiolan ja Ison Omenan asemilla on vain yksi uloskäynti!
> 
> PS. näin nyt myöhemmin että Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään suunnitellaan toinen uloskäynti myöhemmin.
> Eikö olisi halvempaa tehdä se jo alustalähtien?


Tapiolassa itäisen ja Matinkylässä läntisen sisäänkäynnin kohdalla maanpinnalla on iso rakennustyömaa. Ei keskelle kuralammikkoa ja betonirautoja tehdä portaiden, liukuportaiden ja hissien ulostuloa matkustajakäyttöön.
Sisäänkäynnit rakentuvat talojen rakentamisen mukana valmiiksi. Alhaalla metrossa näiden reittien rakenteet ovat jo valmiina.




PS. https://julkiterhikki.valvira.fi/ Olisiko mitään jos et esiintyisi täällä tekaistulla nimellä ja lääkärinä? Voit saada jatkossa jopa asiallisia vastauksia kysymyksiisi.

----------


## kallio843

> Jos katsoo bussilinjastoa Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeen Jokeri-linja 550 kaipaa merkittäviä muutoksia. Sen päätepysäkki on Westendinasemalla, joka on Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeen keskellä ei mitään.


550 tullaan ensi vuonna katkaisemaan joka tapauksessa Keilaniemeen, eli sen osalta homma on ainakin kunnossa.

----------


## hylje

> Monet kaukoidän suurkaupungit ovat esimerkkejä siitä, että kun yksityinen sektori hoitaa joukkoliikennettä ilman julkista rahoitusta, siitä ei yritetäkään tehdä houkuttelevaa - mutta kun tieinfa ei pysty hoitamaan liikennettä henkilöautoilla, on asukkaiden pakko tyytyä sellaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen mitä tarjotaan. Uskoisin että yhteiskunnan kannalta on kokonaisedullisempaa, että liikennejärjestelmä pystyy hoitamaan ihmiset paikasta toiseen mielekkäässä ja ennustettavassa ajassa.


Onko yhteiskunnan kannalta myös kokonaisedullisempaa, että liikenteen sujuvuudesta huolestuneena rajoitetaan kiinteistökehitystä niin paljon että asuntojen hinnat lentävät taivaisiin? Minä ottaisin mielelläni paljon tukkoisemman kaupungin, jossa eläminen ei riko lompakkoa. Mutta kun yhteiskunta päättää sekä rakentamisen kaavoituksesta että liikenteestä, ja liikenteen sujuvuus on niin hurjan tärkeää ylitse kaiken muun, sitä ei tule tapahtumaan.

Helsingissäkin on muuten tosiasia, että tieinfra ei pysty hoitamaan liikennettä henkilöautoilla. Eikä joukkoliikennekään ole sen parempaa kuin mitä tarjotaan, joskus vielä aika kehnoa sellaista.

----------


## petteri

> Onko yhteiskunnan kannalta myös kokonaisedullisempaa, että liikenteen sujuvuudesta huolestuneena rajoitetaan kiinteistökehitystä niin paljon että asuntojen hinnat lentävät taivaisiin? Minä ottaisin mielelläni paljon tukkoisemman kaupungin, jossa eläminen ei riko lompakkoa. Mutta kun yhteiskunta päättää sekä rakentamisen kaavoituksesta että liikenteestä, ja liikenteen sujuvuus on niin hurjan tärkeää ylitse kaiken muun, sitä ei tule tapahtumaan.


Minusta kaupungin tiivistämisen esteenä on ennemminkin mieletön suojeluvimma, jossa  paljon mihinkään ei sovi rakentaa, ettei vaan kenellekään tule paha mieli, kun lähiympäristö muuttuu tai lähimetsä häviää tai joku harvinainen liito-orava, sammakko tai kukka vaan häviä. Kun melkein kaikki suojellaan, ei voida rakentaa kuin joillekin pelloille, sirpaleisesti metsiä väistellen, kauaksi olemassaolevasta asutuksesta, paitsi tietysti Haltialan ja Viikin pelloille, jotka pitää ehdottomasti suojella, kaupungissahan pitää olla peltoakin. 

Merta tai erilaisia matalia rapakkoja, ei toki voi täyttää, ettei rantaviiva vain muutu. Esimerkiksi Vanhankaupunginlahtea, Laajalahtea ja Lauttasaaren läheisiä matalikkoja täyttämällä saataisiin vaikka kuinka paljon uutta rakennusmaata. Myös siirtolapuutarhoissa kuokkiminen ja kesäasuminen esimerkiksi Kivinokassa ja Lauttasaaressa on erityisessä suojelussa, Talin golf-kentästä puhumattakaan.

Ikävä kyllä vaan muun muassa lintujen asuminen,  kesämökkeily siirtolapuutarhoissa ja metsiköt sekä rapakot keskellä metropolia ovat viherpipertäjien arvostuksissa ihmisten asumista korkeammalla.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Onneksi meidän espoolaisten veronmaksajien sadoilla miljoonilla euroilla rahoittaman moisen täysin turhan pakkorakennetun länsimetrohukkaputken käyttöönottoon aikoo myös Kilon Poliisin Virkavalta asennoitua vähintäänkin vaadittavalla tasolla, jotta idän huligaanien, taskuvarkaiden, näpistelijöiden ym. hit-and-run-rikollisten toiminta laitetaan täällä lännessä heti alusta alkaen kuriin ja järjestykseen Länsiväylän uutisoinnin mukaisesti:

(Sillä Länsiväylän suorat, nopeat, sujuvat  ja mukavat vaihdottomat linja-autoyhteydet Kamppiin ovat meille monta dekadia parempia ja kustannustehokkaampia joukkoliikennevälineitä kuin tuo onneton "Länsimetro-hukkapakkoputki".)

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko yhteiskunnan kannalta myös kokonaisedullisempaa, että liikenteen sujuvuudesta huolestuneena rajoitetaan kiinteistökehitystä niin paljon että asuntojen hinnat lentävät taivaisiin?


Ei, minusta kasvun keinotekoinen rajoittaminen ei ole hyvästä. Tosin kuten petteri totesi, on liikenne vain yksi monista kiinteistökehityksen esteistä Helsingin seudulla. Liikenteellisesti jo nykyiselläkin infralla hyvillä paikoilla olisi paljon kiinteistökehityspotentiaalia, jos sen hyödyntämistä ei suitsittaisi kaavoituksella.

----------


## kallio843

Näitä autottoman espoolaisen mainitsemia lieveilmiöitä esiintyy kyllä muuallakin kun metroasemilla. Oiva esimerkki tästä on Leppävaaran asema, eikä silti sen alueen järjestyshäiriöistä kirjoitella sen enempää kuin muidenkaan. Minä en kyllä jaksa uskoa että Espoo muuttuisi levottomampaan suuntaan kuin ennen tai ainakin ne pysyy maan alla metroasemilla. Toki ymmärrän huolen, että espoolainen idylli rikkoutuu ja koko Itä-Helsinki leviää yht äkkiä kukoistamaan kaikkinensa Tapiolaan ja Matinkylään asti. Kyllä se näky on meikäläisilläkin silmissä kuinka stokkamummot väistelee Idästä saapuneita spurguja pitkin Tapiolaa. Voi silti kysyä että millainen "idylli" tuo Matinkylä/Olari alueena on verrattuna Itäkeskukseen? Itäkeskuksessä sekä Matinkylässä kummassakin asuu maahanmuuttajia, alemman mediaanitulon omaavia työntekijöitä sekä eläkeläisiä. Tallinnanaukio on sitten erikseen mutta se on jo niin oma lukunsa sitten. Eihän Piritorikaan ole levinnyt Kulosaareen vaikka välissä on vain 1 asema? Eli summattuna voisi sanoa että eiköhän tuo nyt ole vähän liiottelua.

----------


## j-lu

> Tottakai kaupunkikehitys palvelee koko kaupunkia ja kaikkia sen asukkaita  siis parhaimmillaan. En vaan oikein ole sitä mieltä, että länsimetro ja jonnekin niittykummuille ja soukkien taakse rakennettavat uudet metrolähiöt ovat sellaista kaupunkikehitystä, jota pääkaupunkiseutu tarvitsee. Niitä etälähiöitä on rakennettu nyt 50 vuotta, ja muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta ne ovat ainakin asuntojen hinnoista päätellen sitä vähiten haluttua kaupunkia.
> 
> Minusta Helsingin kaupunkikehitys, jossa pyritään rakentamaan korttelikaupunkia lähelle keskustaa (lähelle = Kehä I tasalle asti) ja tukeutumaan mahdollisimman paljon nykyiseen infraan, toki uutta raideliikennettä rakentamalla, on paljon fiksumpaa kaupunkikehitystä. Tässäkin kaupunki rakentaa radat ja rakennusliikkeet käärivät asuinrakentamisen voitot, mutta kaupungin kustannukset ovat todella paljon pienemmät kuin "Espoon mallissa". Siitähän meidän keskustelummekin lähti  minusta Espoo tuhlaa rahaa tekemällä kalleimmalla mahdollisimmalla tavalla huonointa mahdollista.


Hieno viesti!

Metrohan on tämän länsihaarankin osalta 1900-lukulaista mekanistista kaupunkisuunnittelua, jossa ihmisen tarpeiksi nähdään lähinnä nukkuminen ja puuhastelu kotona, sekä liikkuminen keskikaupungille töihin. Näistä lähtökohdista syntyvä yhdyskuntarakenne on metrolähiötä. 1990-lukulainen lisä on kauppakeskus. Olihan ennenkin toki ostari, mutta kuluttajuus oli tätä viimeisintä tunnelia suunnitellessa sellaisilla leveleillä, etteivät elintarvikkeet ja muut päivittäistavarat enää riittäneet.

Syyhän ei sinänsä ole metron. Ainakaan muutoin kuin siltä osin, että helsinkiläinen on raskas ja kömpelö, huono lyhyillä matkoilla, parempi pidemmillä. Mutta maailmalla on metroja, jotka eivät ole lähiöjunia. Länsimetron osaltakin olisi päädytty parempaan, jos olisi pysähdytty Tapiolaan. Se olisi pakottanut Espoon kaavoittamaan Keilalahden rannalle lämpäreen kaupunkia. Tunneli Matinkylään on tarpeeton ja jatko Kivenlahteen silkkaa idiotismia parasta ennen 70-luku päiväyksellä.

Bulevardit on sitten antiteesi viime vuosikymmenien helsinkiläiselle ja suomalaiselle kaupunkisuunnittelulle ja ensimmäinen kerta toisen maailmasodan jälkeen, kun Helsinkiä suunnitellaan yhdyskuntarakenne edellä. Suomella on tietysti raskas sosialistinen painolasti, mutta häkellyttävän kauan se otti, että karttoihin kiinteistöjä piirtävät ja rakennusoikeuksia määrittävät sedät suostuivat ottamaan huomioon asuntomarkkinoiden tuottaman informaation suunnitelmissaan. Eikä tietenkään nikottelematta. Elyn punamultavirkamiehille on niin kova paikka, että hallinto-oikeuteen varmasti näistä Helsingin _avantgardistisista_ suunnitelmista päädytään. Kaupungin rakentamisesta on Helsingissä helposti niin kauan, ettei siitä kenelläkään ole kokemusta.

----------


## samulih

> (Sillä Länsiväylän suorat, nopeat, sujuvat  ja mukavat vaihdottomat linja-autoyhteydet Kamppiin ovat meille monta dekadia parempia ja kustannustehokkaampia joukkoliikennevälineitä kuin tuo onneton "Länsimetro-hukkapakkoputki".)


Huomioithan sen että kun katselet ikkunasta oikean kaupungin ihmisiä, tukit heidän verovaroilla rakennetun tien ja estät heidän työmatkansa.  :Wink: 

Leppävaaran ja Espoon keskuksen kusiputkessa kyllä ihan eri meno kuin pelätyssä idässä, Suvelassa kävin kerran ja en toiste mene

----------


## HeSa

> Minusta kaupungin tiivistämisen esteenä on ennemminkin mieletön suojeluvimma, jossa  paljon mihinkään ei sovi rakentaa, ettei vaan kenellekään tule paha mieli, kun lähiympäristö muuttuu tai lähimetsä häviää tai joku harvinainen liito-orava, sammakko tai kukka vaan häviä. Kun melkein kaikki suojellaan, ei voida rakentaa kuin joillekin pelloille, sirpaleisesti metsiä väistellen, kauaksi olemassaolevasta asutuksesta, paitsi tietysti Haltialan ja Viikin pelloille, jotka pitää ehdottomasti suojella, kaupungissahan pitää olla peltoakin. 
> 
> Merta tai erilaisia matalia rapakkoja, ei toki voi täyttää, ettei rantaviiva vain muutu. Esimerkiksi Vanhankaupunginlahtea, Laajalahtea ja Lauttasaaren läheisiä matalikkoja täyttämällä saataisiin vaikka kuinka paljon uutta rakennusmaata. Myös siirtolapuutarhoissa kuokkiminen ja kesäasuminen esimerkiksi Kivinokassa ja Lauttasaaressa on erityisessä suojelussa, Talin golf-kentästä puhumattakaan.
> 
> Ikävä kyllä vaan muun muassa lintujen asuminen,  kesämökkeily siirtolapuutarhoissa ja metsiköt sekä rapakot keskellä metropolia ovat viherpipertäjien arvostuksissa ihmisten asumista korkeammalla.


Tämä on taas tyypillinen teknokraattinen ajattelu. Et ilmeisesti ymmärrä että ihmiset tarvitsevat jotain muutakin kuin pelkkä asunto. Lähiympäristö on ihmisille tärkeä, tarvitaan puistoja, lähimetsiä, paikkoja missä voi harjoittaa omia harrastuksia jne. Koko ympäristöä ei voi  hävittää noin vaan uusien asuntojen tieltä, tilaa pitää löytyä myös asukkaiden asuinympäristön viihtyvyydelle. Mikäli tämä näkökohta unohtuu ei tarvitse ihmetellä jatkuvaa protestitulvaa ylimittoitettuja rakennussuunnitelmia vastaan.Täytyy  ajatella kokonaiskuvaa, eikä vaan laskea matemaattisia kaavoja. Ymmärrän kyllä ettei yhtälö olekaan aivan yksinkertainen kun uusia asuntoja tarvitaan jatkuvasti, mutta täytyy ainakin yrittää huomioida asukkaiden erilaisia tarpeita. Myös luontoarvoja täytyy ottaa paremmin huomioon, luontokin on osa ihmisten hyvinvointia.

----------


## petteri

> Syyhän ei sinänsä ole metron. Ainakaan muutoin kuin siltä osin, että helsinkiläinen on raskas ja kömpelö, huono lyhyillä matkoilla, parempi pidemmillä. Mutta maailmalla on metroja, jotka eivät ole lähiöjunia.


Suurimmassa osassa Länsi-Eurooppalaisista Helsingin kokoluokan tai suuremmista kaupunkiseuduista kulkee erilaisia lähiöjunia eri pääsuuntiin. Osa kulkee maan päällä ja osa maan alla. 

Metroja, jotka eivät ole lähiöjunia, löytyy enemmän jo ennen ensimmäistä maailmansotaa ja esikaupungistumista miljoonakaupungeiksi kasvaneista kaupungeista, kuten Pariisista ja Berliinistä. Toki noissa jättikaupungeissa on myös RER, Transilien ja S-bahn lähiöjunia.

Helsingissä Pariisin metroa ja Berliinin U-bahnin vanhoja linjoja vastaa sitten merkittävältä osin raitioverkko, jota ei ole Helsingissä koskaan siirretty maan alle tai katujen ylle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:52 ----------




> Tämä on taas tyypillinen teknokraattinen ajattelu. Et ilmeisesti ymmärrä että ihmiset tarvitsevat jotain muutakin kuin pelkkä asunto. Lähiympäristö on ihmisille tärkeä, tarvitaan puistoja, lähimetsiä, paikkoja missä voi harjoittaa omia harrastuksia jne. Koko ympäristöä ei voi  hävittää noin vaan uusien asuntojen tieltä, tilaa pitää löytyä myös asukkaiden asuinympäristön viihtyvyydelle.


Kyllähän nyt kaupungissa jonkin verran puistoja pitää olla, rantoja pitkin pitää voida kulkea ja rakennuksia voidaan suojella, mutta rajansa kaikella. Tällä hetkellä joka melkein ainoa läntti suojellaan, esimerkiksi Länsi-Käpylä on huonosti rakennettu harva omakotialue loistavalla paikalla, ympärillä on jo suojeltuja alueita, kuten puu-käpylä ja puu-vallila.  Kun kaupungissa tarvitaan lisää rakennusmaata luonnollista olisi kaavoittaa Länsi-Käpylään tiheä kerrostalokaava ja päästää puskutraktorit asialle. Samaten Vallilanlaaksossa on laaja kesäasunto- ja palstaviljelyalue paikalla, joka sopisi hyvin tiheäksi asuinalueeksi.

Listaa voidaan jatkaa loputtomasti. Keskuspuisto, Ei saa pienentää, ehdottamasti suojeltava!, Meilahden puisto tai mikä ryteikkö tuo onkin,  Ei saa pienentää, ehdottamasti suojeltava!, Lapinlahden sairaala-alue, Sörnäisten kruununmakasiini, Kaartin maneesi, Soutustadion tai Velodromi, EI saa purkaa, ehdottomasti suojeltava, vaikka paljon mitään järkevää käyttöä ei löydy. Vartiosaari, EI saa rakentaa tämä kuuluu kesämökkiläisille. Oulunkylään ja Munkkivuoreen kaksin-kolminkertainen rakennusoikeus ja Oulunkylään lupa talojen korotuksiin, EI missään tapauksessa tuohan muuttaa aluetta!

EI, EI, EI, ihan mitä vaan ehdotetaan! Joka nurkka on täysin korvaamaton. Puistonsuojelu, rakennussuojelu, metsikönsuojelu, pusikonsuojelu, kesäasumisensuojelu, luonnonsuojelu, kaikki nuo menevät nykyään kaupungin kehittämisen edelle. Nyt sitten ainoa mihin vihreät voivat suostua on moottoriteiden varsien rakentaminen täyteen asuntoja, samalla tuhoten ja heikentäen voimakkaasti kasvavan alueen liikenneverkkoa, ihan kuin paljon parempia rakennuspaikkoja ei olisi löydettävissä pilvin pimein, jos siis kaikki muu kuin moottorikadut ei olisi jo kohta suojeltu. Ja kun luen kaupunkiympäristölautakunnan listaa aina vaan lisää rakennussuojelua, naturaa ja korvaamattomen kaupunkipusikoiden suojeluhankkeita tulee esityslistalle, mutta hyvin harvoin jo tehtyjä suojelupäätöksiä muutetaan rakentamisen edistämiseksi.




> Myös luontoarvoja täytyy ottaa paremmin huomioon, luontokin on osa ihmisten hyvinvointia.


Miten ihmeessä  suojellut liito-oravat, viitasammakot tai ruisrääkät muka edistävät ihmisten hyvinvointia? Myös vanhat metsät, erilaiset ryteiköt, suot ja rapakot ovat täysin kelvottomia virkistyskäyttöön, kun taas hoidetuissa talousmetsissä tai oikeissa puistoissa voi joskus liikkuakin. Laajalahti ja Vanhakaupunginlahtikin ovat pääosin kulkukelvotonta suota ja rapakkoa, jonka virkistysarvo on hyvin matala. Merkittävä osa nykyisin huonossa käytössä olevista alueista rakennettaisiin voisi siellä joku liikkuakin. Tämä ei toki tarkoita, että mitään ei suojella, mutta nykyään on ongelmana, että halutaan suojella ihan kaikki.

Muutenkin on ekologisempaa, että isot kaupungit rakennetaan hyvin tiiviisti. Isojen kaupunkien ulkopuolella voi sitten olla Nuuksioita tai UKK puistoja, joissa luonto saa vapaasti rehottaa. Ja mikä ihmeen ongelma on jos linnut joutuisivat muuttamaan Laajalahdelta tai Vanhankaupunginlahdelta, johonkin muihin kymmenistä samantasoisista Suomenlahden lintulahdista. Linnuilla on tiettävästi siivet ja ne osaavat lentää, tarvitseeko niille asuinpaikkoja muka pitää keskellä metropolia?

----------


## j-lu

> Suurimmassa osassa Länsi-Eurooppalaisista Helsingin kokoluokan tai suuremmista kaupunkiseuduista kulkee erilaisia lähiöjunia eri pääsuuntiin. Osa kulkee maan päällä ja osa maan alla. 
> 
> Metroja, jotka eivät ole lähiöjunia, löytyy enemmän jo ennen ensimmäistä maailmansotaa ja esikaupungistumista miljoonakaupungeiksi kasvaneista kaupungeista, kuten Pariisista ja Berliinistä. Toki noissa jättikaupungeissa on myös RER, Transilien ja S-bahn lähiöjunia.
> 
> Helsingissä Pariisin metroa ja Berliinin U-bahnin vanhoja linjoja vastaa sitten merkittävältä osin raitioverkko, jota ei ole Helsingissä koskaan siirretty maan alle tai katujen ylle.


Niin, eli Helsingissä on kaksi eri värityksessä kulkevaa, mutta muutoin hyvin samankaltaista lähiöjunakonseptia, ja toisaalta joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen kantakaupungissa on ollut puuhastelua, käytännössä laiminlyöty viimeiset 50+ vuotta, eli osapuilleen sen aikaa, kun yhdyskuntarakentaminen on ollut lähiörakentamista.

Ei se Castrenin metro nyt niin paljosta jäänyt kiinni. Mutta turha nykypolvien on surkutella menneiltä sukupolvilta saamiensa korttien huonoutta, vaan pelattava ne parhaansa mukaan. Kivenlahtea ei voi oikein millään mittarilla pitää enää 2000-luvulla täyspäisenä pelaamisena.

----------


## hylje

> Tämä on taas tyypillinen teknokraattinen ajattelu. Et ilmeisesti ymmärrä että ihmiset tarvitsevat jotain muutakin kuin pelkkä asunto. Lähiympäristö on ihmisille tärkeä, tarvitaan puistoja, lähimetsiä, paikkoja missä voi harjoittaa omia harrastuksia jne. Koko ympäristöä ei voi  hävittää noin vaan uusien asuntojen tieltä, tilaa pitää löytyä myös asukkaiden asuinympäristön viihtyvyydelle. Mikäli tämä näkökohta unohtuu ei tarvitse ihmetellä jatkuvaa protestitulvaa ylimittoitettuja rakennussuunnitelmia vastaan.Täytyy  ajatella kokonaiskuvaa, eikä vaan laskea matemaattisia kaavoja. Ymmärrän kyllä ettei yhtälö olekaan aivan yksinkertainen kun uusia asuntoja tarvitaan jatkuvasti, mutta täytyy ainakin yrittää huomioida asukkaiden erilaisia tarpeita. Myös luontoarvoja täytyy ottaa paremmin huomioon, luontokin on osa ihmisten hyvinvointia.


Mitä ihmeen teknokratiaa on rakentaa enemmän sitä, jota tavalliset ihmiset haluavat eniten? Suomessa ei ole pulaa paikoista, joissa on kaikki ympäristöasiat nimellisesti kunnossa. Pulaa on ydinkeskustasta, jossa ympäristöasiat hoidetaan rakentamalla tosi paljon taloja. On hyvin teknokraattisesti ja yksisilmäisesti sanottu, että keskustaelämää haluavat ihmiset ovat niin väärässä ettei sitä saa rakentaa ollenkaan.

Kokonaiskuvaan mahtuu myös niitä ympäristöasioiltaan puhdasoppisia lähiöitä, vaikka muutama keskustan läheltä jyrättäisiinkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kivenlahtea ei voi oikein millään mittarilla pitää enää 2000-luvulla täyspäisenä pelaamisena.


Vaan mitä olisit itse tehnyt, jos olisit saanut päättää asiasta Espoon diktaattorina? Espoossa ei ole kantakaupunkia, joten sen on vähän pakko jatkaa lähiöstrategialla pelaamista. Ja kun asukkaita virtaa pääkaupunkiseudulle koko ajan, niin lähiöillekin löytyy ottajia, vaikka kantakaupunki olisikin halutumpaa (tässäkin mennään "sitä syöt mitä tarjotaan" -linjalla). Länsimetro sentäs ei synnytä uusia metsälähiöitä, vaan tiivistää entisiä, joten huonomminkin olisi voinut mennä - ilman länsimetroa Espoo varmaan olisi rakentanut lisää lähiöitä metsiinsä, joita sillä kyllä vielä riittää Kehä III:n ulkopuolella.

Espoon viiden kaupunkikeskuksen strategiaan Kivenlahden metro istuu oikein hyvin. Metro yhdistää Etelä-Espoon kolme kaupunkikeskusta toisiinsa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaan mitä olisit itse tehnyt, jos olisit saanut päättää asiasta Espoon diktaattorina? Espoossa ei ole kantakaupunkia, joten sen on vähän pakko jatkaa lähiöstrategialla pelaamista. Ja kun asukkaita virtaa pääkaupunkiseudulle koko ajan, niin lähiöillekin löytyy ottajia, vaikka kantakaupunki olisikin halutumpaa (tässäkin mennään "sitä syöt mitä tarjotaan" -linjalla). Länsimetro sentäs ei synnytä uusia metsälähiöitä, vaan tiivistää entisiä, joten huonomminkin olisi voinut mennä - ilman länsimetroa Espoo varmaan olisi rakentanut lisää lähiöitä metsiinsä, joita sillä kyllä vielä riittää Kehä III:n ulkopuolella.


Näin on! Kaikesta huolimatta Espooseen jää suuria alueita jonne ei ole rakennettu mitään omakotitaloja suurempaa ja tuskin rakennetaan 50 vuoteen eikä metrohulabaloota näillle nurkille tuoda, kiitos sen että länsimetro päätettiin rakentaa juuri rannikkoa pitkin. Toki suoria busseja kulkee täältäkin Helsingin keskustaan mutta matka-aika on n kome vartttia - tunti. Tervetuloa Pohjois-Esposeen nauttimaan maaseudun rauhasta!

t. Rainer

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Näin on! Kaikesta huolimatta Espooseen jää suuria alueita jonne ei ole rakennettu mitään omakotitaloja suurempaa ja tuskin rakennetaan 50 vuoteen eikä metrohulabaloota näillle nurkille tuoda, kiitos sen että länsimetro päätettiin rakentaa juuri rannikkoa pitkin. Toki suoria busseja kulkee täältäkin Helsingin keskustaan mutta matka-aika on n kome vartttia - tunti. Tervetuloa Pohjois-Esposeen nauttimaan maaseudun rauhasta!
> t. Rainer


Eli siinäpä olikin juuri tuollaisen pohjoisepoolaisen NIMBY-tyypin valtavan vahingoniloinen vuodatus meille länsimetron uhreille.
Mutta odotapa vain, kyllä se Rantaradan sektorikin vielä uusista omista täydennysrakennusprojekteistaan pääsee nauttimaan...

----------


## Makke93

Jos mennään takaisinpäin aiheeseen noista ikuisuuserimielisyyksistä:

Lueskelin vuoden 2015 kapasiteettiselvitystä ja silmään osui, että Tapiolan kohdan Vuosaaren linjan ylikuormitukseen oli tarjottu ratkaisuna Mellunmäen linjan jatkamista Tapiolasta joko Finnooseen tai Kivenlahteen, muttei Matinkylään. Aijotaanko Matinkylän kääntöraiteesta tehdä osa 2. vaiheen varsinaista rataa vai onko metron kääntämiselle Matinkylässä jokin muu este, kun jatkeen liikennöinti on alkanut?

Muokkaus: Vastaus löytyikin SRS:n sivuilta. Matinkylän "kääntöraide" onkin vain tuplavaihde ja wikipediassa on väärää tietoa. Osaako joku kuitenkin sanoa miksi väliaikaista kääntöraidetta esitettiin Finnooseen, eikä Matinkylään?

----------


## petteri

> Toki suoria busseja kulkee täältäkin Helsingin keskustaan mutta matka-aika on n kome vartttia - tunti. Tervetuloa Pohjois-Esposeen nauttimaan maaseudun rauhasta!


Otan osaa suruusi.  :Wink:  Täältä Rööperistä on Kaivokadulle noin 17 minuuttia kävellen, keskimäärin 17 minuuttia ratikalla katsomatta aikatauluja ja 9 minuuttia hölkäten/juosten, noin 1,3 killsaa. 

Hölkkääminen/juokseminen on toki satunnainen erityistapaus, vaikka aina nopeampaa kuin ratikka, jota käytän myös paljon. Yleisimmin kuitenkin kävelen, mutta jaksan myös juosta.

JK. Miten tämä liittyy Länsimetroon? Ei sitä Etelä-Helsingistäkään ytimessä ihan sekunneissa olla, vaikka toki Länsimetron varrelta kuluu pidempään.

----------


## aki

> Vaan mitä olisit itse tehnyt, jos olisit saanut päättää asiasta Espoon diktaattorina? Espoossa ei ole kantakaupunkia, joten sen on vähän pakko jatkaa lähiöstrategialla pelaamista. Ja kun asukkaita virtaa pääkaupunkiseudulle koko ajan, niin lähiöillekin löytyy ottajia, vaikka kantakaupunki olisikin halutumpaa (tässäkin mennään "sitä syöt mitä tarjotaan" -linjalla). Länsimetro sentäs ei synnytä uusia metsälähiöitä, vaan tiivistää entisiä, joten huonomminkin olisi voinut mennä - ilman länsimetroa Espoo varmaan olisi rakentanut lisää lähiöitä metsiinsä, joita sillä kyllä vielä riittää Kehä III:n ulkopuolella.


Myös sitä uutta metsälähiötä suunnitellaan tuhansille asukkaille Länsimetrosta huolimatta https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005439397.html http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/4...ipulta-nakyvat.

Jos tämä Nygrannaksen ja Lukukallion alue toteutuu suunnitellun kokoisena, niin eikö tässä olisi jo riittävästi syytä jatkaa runkolinjaa 560 Myyrmäestä Matinkylään? Olisi harmillista jos uudet alueet jäävät pelkän tynkäliityntälinjan varaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Osaako joku kuitenkin sanoa miksi väliaikaista kääntöraidetta esitettiin Finnooseen, eikä Matinkylään?


Selvitystä tehdessä Matinkylän ratatunnelit oli jo louhittu eikä niiden väliin olisi enää mahtunut kääntöraidetta. Finnooseen kääntöraide olisi ehditty tehdä.

----------


## j-lu

> Vaan mitä olisit itse tehnyt, jos olisit saanut päättää asiasta Espoon diktaattorina? Espoossa ei ole kantakaupunkia, joten sen on vähän pakko jatkaa lähiöstrategialla pelaamista. Ja kun asukkaita virtaa pääkaupunkiseudulle koko ajan, niin lähiöillekin löytyy ottajia, vaikka kantakaupunki olisikin halutumpaa (tässäkin mennään "sitä syöt mitä tarjotaan" -linjalla). Länsimetro sentäs ei synnytä uusia metsälähiöitä, vaan tiivistää entisiä, joten huonomminkin olisi voinut mennä - ilman länsimetroa Espoo varmaan olisi rakentanut lisää lähiöitä metsiinsä, joita sillä kyllä vielä riittää Kehä III:n ulkopuolella.
> 
> Espoon viiden kaupunkikeskuksen strategiaan Kivenlahden metro istuu oikein hyvin. Metro yhdistää Etelä-Espoon kolme kaupunkikeskusta toisiinsa.


Ensimmäinen virhe on viiden lähiökeskuksen strategia. Se kuulostaa joltain, mikä sopisi Itä-Helsingille, mutta Espoo on itsenäinen kunta, jonka pitäisi ajatella olemassa olonsa vähän ylevämmin kuin kasana Helsingin lähiöitä. Espoolla on korkeakoulu, rutosti rantaviivaa ja maata. Sillä on myös hyvä maine parempituloisten lapsiperheiden asuinpaikkana.

Toinen virhe on uskoa siihen, että lähiöillekin löytyy ottajia. Kun Vantaa rakentaa samaan aikaan Kehäratansa varsia, niin uskallan lyödä aika isoista summista vetoa, että pk-seudun lähiörakentaminen hyytyy muutaman seuraavan vuoden aikana ylitarjontaan. Näin käy varsinkin, jos Helsingillä on tarjota parempaa tonttia. Näyttäisi siltä, että on. 

Espoon diktaattorina olisin keskittänyt kaupunkimaisen rakentamisen Lepuskin ja Keilaniemen alueille. Sen ulkopuolelle vain ja ainoastaan pien- ja rivitaloja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:21 ----------




> Otan osaa suruusi.  Täältä Rööperistä on Kaivokadulle noin 17 minuuttia kävellen, keskimäärin 17 minuuttia ratikalla katsomatta aikatauluja ja 9 minuuttia hölkäten/juosten, noin 1,3 killsaa. 
> 
> Hölkkääminen/juokseminen on toki satunnainen erityistapaus, vaikka aina nopeampaa kuin ratikka, jota käytän myös paljon. Yleisimmin kuitenkin kävelen, mutta jaksan myös juosta.
> 
> JK. Miten tämä liittyy Länsimetroon? Ei sitä Etelä-Helsingistäkään ytimessä ihan sekunneissa olla, vaikka toki Länsimetron varrelta kuluu pidempään.


Tällaisissa saavutettavuusvertailuissa on tietysti se ilmeinen ongelma, että kantakaupungissa tarve päästä ytimeen saattaa itseasiassa olla pienempi kuin lähiöstä. Palvelut, työpaikat sun muut löytyvät todennäköisesti lähempää, joko omasta kaupunginosasta, viereisestä tai ainakaan niihin ei tarvitse kulkea ytimen kautta. Esim punavuorelaisella lääkärillä on potentiaalisia työpaikkoja kantakaupungin alueella lukuisia, myös omassa kaupunginosassaan, mutta vaikka hän kävisi Meilahden sairaalakeskittymässä, niin sinnekin olisi suora (joskin hidas) yhteys.

Nuorena poikana Kalliossa mulla oli työkaveri, joka ylpeili sillä, ettei ole yli kahteen vuoteen käynyt Pitkänsillan eteläpuolella. Itse asun tällä hetkellä Punavuoren ja Kampin rajalla, enkä muista, että olisi käynyt Tennaria tai Bier-bieriä lähempänä ydintä aikoihin.

----------


## HeSa

Luettuani Petterin eilisen raivokohtauksen on selvää ettei hänen kanssa kannata keskustella. Onneksi joutuu harvemmin lukea tämmöistä tekstiä, täytyy vaan ihmetellä.

----------


## Hape

Ihmettelin nimimerkki Petterin ajatusmaailmaa.  Kaupunkilaiset tarvitasevat asuntonsa lähellä olevia virkistysalueita. Siksi esikaupunkiasuminen houkuttelee. Siinä yhdistyy luonnon helppo saavutettavuus urbaniin palveluiden läheisyyteen. Moni arvostaa hyviä joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, läheskään kaikilla ei ole omaa autoa, ei edes ajokorttia koska joukkoliikenne toimii. Eikö mielestäsi asunnon lähellä oleva ulkoilualue/merenrantapuisto t.m.s. ole miellyttävä asia?

----------


## petteri

> Ihmettelin nimimerkki Petterin ajatusmaailmaa.  Kaupunkilaiset tarvitasevat asuntonsa lähellä olevia virkistysalueita. Siksi esikaupunkiasuminen houkuttelee. Siinä yhdistyy luonnon helppo saavutettavuus urbaniin palveluiden läheisyyteen. Moni arvostaa hyviä joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, läheskään kaikilla ei ole omaa autoa, ei edes ajokorttia koska joukkoliikenne toimii. Eikö mielestäsi asunnon lähellä oleva ulkoilualue/merenrantapuisto t.m.s. ole miellyttävä asia?


Kysymys ei ole siitä, ettei virkistysalueita tarvita, vaan siitä että niitä on Helsingissä nykyään aivan liikaa. 20 % nykymäärästä riittää esikaupungeissa. Ei joka nurkalla tarvita omaa lähimetsää, kyllä merenrantaan tai puistoon voi hyvin puoli kilometriä tai kilometrin kävelläkin. 

Muutenkin esimerkiksi Keskuspuisto ei Laakson pohjoispuolella ole järin hyvä virkistysalue. Sitä olisi hyvin varaa pienentää ja parantaa jäljelle jäävä osa Töölönlahden ympäristön näköiseksi hoidetuksi puistoksi, jossa ihmiset oikeasti viihtyvät. Jos haluaa nimenomaan mennä metsään voi sitten mennä Nuuksioon tai Luukkiin. 

Ja jos katsotaan asuntojen hintoja, esikaupunkiasuminen ei näytä kovinkaan houkuttelevalta, ihmisten omissa valinnoissa, jotka he tekevät omilla rahoillaan. Samaan aikaan ei voida sekä rakentaa tiheästi että ylläpitää valtavasti metsiköitä ja pusikoita, pitää tehdä valintoja. Minusta ihmisille on syytä tarjota lisää mahdollisuuksia asua kohtuullisella etäisyydellä ja varsin tiheästi. Se vaatii lisärakentamista myös nykyisiin metsiin, pusikoihin ja muille alikäytössä oleville alueille sekä osalla alueista uudelleenkaavoitusta ja purkua. Se ei onnistu, jos melkein kaikki suojellaan.

Myös luonnonsuojelualueet metropolin sisällä on syytä ottaa uudelleenarvioinnin kohteeksi. Minusta ihmisten asuminen on vaan tärkeämpää kuin liito-oravat, viitasammakot, ruisrääkät tai mitä kaikkia hyödyttömiä muka rakentamista estäviä pikkuotuksia sitä onkaan.

Euroopassa  isoimmissa kaupungeissa ensimmäisen maailmansodan ja voimakkaammin toisen maailmansodan jälkeen syntyi kaupunkisuunnittelussa esikaupunki-innostus, kun uunilämmitys hiilellä sekä puulla ja teollisuuden hiilenpolton saasteet tekivät tiheistä kaupungeista epäterveellisiä paikkoja. Lontoon, Pariisin ja Berliinin savusumu oli talvella samanlaista kuin muuta vuosi sitten pahimmillaan Beijingissä ja merkittävältä osin samasta syystä, hiilen hallitsemattomasta poltosta johtuen. Helsingin kantakaupungissakin lumi peittyi talvella mustaan nokitöhnään nopeasti, vaikka kaupunki sijaitseekin tuulisella niemellä

Tältä pohjalta esikaupunkeja ja lähiöitä alettiin sitten rakentaa vähän kauemmas ja ratojen varsille ja jätettiin paljon metsää ja puistoa sitomaan ilmansaasteita ja eihän vähemmän tiheästä asutuksesta niin paljon lämmityssaastettakaan lähi-ilmaan tullut. Nykyään keskuslämmitys, teollisuuden päästönormit ja autojen katalysaattorit ja muut ilmanpuhdistimet ovat pitkälti poistaneet ilmanlaatuongelmat, joten tiheälle asumiselle, josta ollaan nykyään hyvin valmiita maksamaan ei ole enää samoja perusteita kuin esikaupunki-innostuksen aikoina. Nyt on minusta aika laajentaa tiheän asutuksen aluetta, se onnistuu ihan markkinaehtoisestikin, kunhan kaavoituksella ja suojelulla ei sitä estetä.

----------


## hylje

> Ihmettelin nimimerkki Petterin ajatusmaailmaa.  Kaupunkilaiset tarvitasevat asuntonsa lähellä olevia virkistysalueita. Siksi esikaupunkiasuminen houkuttelee. Siinä yhdistyy luonnon helppo saavutettavuus urbaniin palveluiden läheisyyteen. Moni arvostaa hyviä joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, läheskään kaikilla ei ole omaa autoa, ei edes ajokorttia koska joukkoliikenne toimii. Eikö mielestäsi asunnon lähellä oleva ulkoilualue/merenrantapuisto t.m.s. ole miellyttävä asia?


Jotkut kaupunkilaiset tarvitsevat. Niille on sitä esikaupunkia. Esikaupunkia ei ole tarve kieltää.

Myös ne ihmiset jotka pärjäävät vähemmällä ansaitsevat kaupunkia. He eivät ole väärässä. Se kaupunki pitää rakentaa sinne, missä on nykyään esikaupunkia tai kaupungin puistoja. Niille joille tämä ei enää kelpaa voivat muuttaa esim. esikaupunkiin. Ei ole pakko asua siellä, mikä ei enää sovi itselle.

----------


## hmikko

> Espoon diktaattorina olisin keskittänyt kaupunkimaisen rakentamisen Lepuskin ja Keilaniemen alueille. Sen ulkopuolelle vain ja ainoastaan pien- ja rivitaloja.


Keilaniemi on kyllä aivan liian pieni pläntti ratkaisemaan mitään, jos nyt puhutaan oikeasti vaan Keilaniemestä eikä Otaniemi-Keilaniemi-Tapiola kolmiyhtenäisyydettömyydestä. Keilaniemen nyt toteutuvat suunnitelmat (asuintornit, Kehä I kansi) näyttävät lähinnä siltä, että kaupunkimaisinta niissä on mahdollisuus päästä metrolla äkkiä pois.

Leppävaara olisi ehkä hyvinkin saattanut / saattaa vielä olla sinänsä tarpeeksi suuri ja yhteyksiltään riittavä kantakaupunkimaiseksi paikaksi. Ongelma vaan on kaupunkisuunnittelussa. Urbaania paikkaa ei osata tai haluta tehdä, vaan synnytetään Sellon kaltaisia umpilaatikoita. Uusi iso askel suorastaan takaperin on paraikaa rakentuva Perkkaan alue Leppävaaran keskustan vieressä. Itse hieraisin silmiäni kun näin uusia rendereitä kokonaisuudesta. Valkoisia elementtilaatikoita ja pistetaloja 70-lukulaisena aluerakentamisena, paitsi parkkipaikat vissiin pantu kellareihin. Kunnollista/välttävää katutilaa ei sitäkään vähää kuin 20 vuotta sitten suunnitellussa Leppävaaran keskustassa.

----------


## Makke93

> Jos tämä Nygrannaksen ja Lukukallion alue toteutuu suunnitellun kokoisena, niin eikö tässä olisi jo riittävästi syytä jatkaa runkolinjaa 560 Myyrmäestä Matinkylään? Olisi harmillista jos uudet alueet jäävät pelkän tynkäliityntälinjan varaan.


560 on tarkoitus jatkaa Matinkylään kun länsimetron jatke aloittaa. TTS:sä rahat on varattu vuodelle 2020, mutta metro vissiiin myöhästyy siitä. Nuo kaksi asuinaluetta ovat kuitenkin jätetty päätöksenteossa pöydälle 2015 ja ovat vasta uudelleen valmistelussa eli aikaisintaan rakennusvaiheessa kun 560 alkaa kulkemaan Espooseen.

----------


## j-lu

> Keilaniemi on kyllä aivan liian pieni pläntti ratkaisemaan mitään, jos nyt puhutaan oikeasti vaan Keilaniemestä eikä Otaniemi-Keilaniemi-Tapiola kolmiyhtenäisyydettömyydestä


Koko aluetta tarkoitin. Karhusaaresta tjsp. Metro areenalle josta Villa Elfvikille. Noin karkeasti. Voisi myös ajatella, että Länskärin, Kehä I:n ja Turunväylän varret välillä Helsingistä Helsinkiin.

Espoo on monella tapaa houkuttelevampi alue yrityselämälle mitä Helsinki. Hyvä tarjonta työntekijöistä, TKK ja kohta myös kauppakorkeakoulu kokonaisuudessaan. Espoolla olisi hyvät edellytykset puhaltaa ilmat pois Helsingin bulevardihankkeesta rakentamalla itse kaupunkia, mutta sen sijaan se tyytyy valittamaan heikkevistä autoilumahdollisuuksista ja rakentaa omat maansa tukkoon leveitä asfalttiväyliä ja harvakseltaan ripoteltuja pistetaloja, tuhlaa rahansa tunneleihin joita ei järkevämmällä kaupunkisuunnittelulla tarvittaisi.

----------


## tkp

Länsimetron avautumisen kunniaksi historiapläjäys vuodelta -82 https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=WBlPuog7fJ0

----------


## Melamies

> Länsimetron avautumisen kunniaksi historiapläjäys vuodelta -82 https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=WBlPuog7fJ0


Salkkuhemmo näytti oikein mallia, kuinka viivyttää metron lähtöä asemalta. "Jos asutte kauempana kuin kävelymatkan päässä metroasemasta..." Kökkö salkkuhemmo ja sitten tätä tahatonta huumoria. :Very Happy:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Länsimetron avautumisen kunniaksi historiapläjäys vuodelta -82 https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=WBlPuog7fJ0


Waudzi, tämä arkistojen aarre on kyllä tänä vuonna ehdottomasti hauskimpia ja huvittavimpia nähtyjä komedia/propaganda-sekoiluja!!!

Sillä tämä YYA-vuosien ja KekkoSlovakian aikana tehty raina on ilmiselvästi käsikirjoitettu ja ohjattu Moskovan Filmikoulusta saatujen parhaiden propagandakäännytysoppien mukaisesti, ja varmaankin tämä dokumentti on 1980-luvulla voittanut lukuisia palkintoja mm. Tallinnan, Vilnan, Varsovan, Leningradin, Itä-Berliinin, Prahan, Budapestin ym. mainoselokuvafestivaaleilla.

Sillä totta tosiaan: Metro Tulee Ja Metro Pelastaa !!!

Tosin tuosta "dokumentista" unohtui ihan kokonaan, että täällä Helsingin seudulla joudumme Metro-Pelastuksen jälkeenkin myrskytuulten sekä sade-, räntä- ja lumisateiden alla myös jatkossa sinne liityntäbussilinjan ankealle pysäkille tallustelemaan ja palelevana odottamaan, mutta kun nykyään Etelä-Espoossa päästyäsi linja-autoon voit kuitenkin nauttia suorista, nopeista ja mukavista Länsiväylän yhteyksistä Kamppiin, niin tässä Länsimetro-Pelastuksessa joudutkin taas uudelleen liityntälinjan metropysäkillä samojen ulkokelien sekä pitkien ja vaivalloisten rullaporrasmatkojen kautta vielä uudelleen turhaan odottamaan sitä Metro-Pelastaa!!! miljardien hintaista hukkaputkijoukkoliikennevälinettä.

Samoin tuo Moskovan Filmikoulun propagandavuodatus Metro Tulee Ja Metro Pelastaa!!! sisälsi ilmiselvästi erittäin epäilyttävää metropysäkkien kauppiaiden mainosta, sillä ainakin omilla päivittäisillä työmatkoillani Etelä-Espoon ja Pitäjänmäen välillä arvostan erityisesti oman polkupyöräni (tai tarvittaessa runkolinjan 550) vikkelää ja tehokasta arkipäiväistä liikkumista mahdollisimman suoraan ja nopeasti kodin ja työpaikan välillä, mihin kukaan ei ole määrännyt mitään hidastavia liityntäliikennevaihtoja saatikka ko. liityntöihin kuuluvia pakollisia kauppakeskuskierroksia.

Sillä ainakin omasta mielestäni joukkoliikenteen (kuten kaiken muunkin liikenteen) tarkoitus on vain olla väline meille siirtyä mahdollisimman tehokkaasti ja samalla mukavasti paikasta A paikkaan B.

----------


## 339-DF

HS muistelee metron avajaisia vuonna 1982: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005452485.html

Alla ote vuoden 1982 päivittelystä. Tempora mutantur?




> Syitä laimeaan lähtöön oli monia. Helsingin metro valmistui rankasti myöhässä, keskeneräisenä, vajaalla kalustolla ja budjettikin oli ylittynyt roimasti.
> 
> Metroyhteyttä oli HS:n mukaan myyty päättäjille aikanaan 300 miljoonan markan hankkeena, mutta lopputulos eli rata Itäkeskuksesta Kamppiin maksoi yli kaksi miljardia markkaa. Hinta siis lähes kaksinkertaistui, kun huomioon otetaan rahan arvon muutos.
> 
> Hinta laskettiin etukäteen päin seiniä. Jos sitä ei tehty tahallaan, niin asiantuntemuksesta ei laskelma ainakaan kerro, suomi HS:n toimittaja Seija Sartti juuri ennen avajaisia.

----------


## Max

> HS muistelee metron avajaisia vuonna 1982: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005452485.html


Jutussa on kuva metrokartasta "vuodelta 1982", jossa on mm. Puotinharjun, Kluuvin ja Kaivokadun asemat. Ei kai niille tuon nimisinä ole koskaan liikennöity? Vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Jutussa on kuva metrokartasta "vuodelta 1982", jossa on mm. Puotinharjun, Kluuvin ja Kaivokadun asemat. Ei kai niille tuon nimisinä ole koskaan liikennöity? Vai muistanko väärin?


Se on toimittajan virhe. Kuva on otettu ennen liikenteen alkamista. Liikenteen alkaessa käytössä olivat nykyiset nimet. Minkään 1980-luvulla avatun metroaseman nimeä ei ole muutettu jälkeenpäin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuosta Maxin ja 339-DF:n tarkoittamasta kuvasta (tarkalleen ottaen reittikaaviosta) on ollut keskustelua vaunut.org:ssa noin kaksi vuotta sitten. Linkki kuvaan ja siihen liittyvään keskusteluun on tässä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/106741

Kuva on vaunut.org:nkin mukaan otettu vuonna 1982, mutta erittäin todennäköisesti ennen kaupallisen liikenteen alkamista. Miksi reittikaaviossa näkyy sellaisia asemia ja liityntäyhteyksiä kuin mitä näkyy, johtunee erinäisistä syistä, joita mm. J. Nordlund on kommentoinut linkitetyllä sivulla. Olen tämän kommentoijan kanssa edelleen samoilla linjoilla...  :Cool:

----------


## petteri

Pitkään odotettu länsimetro on avattu karnevaalitunnelmissa:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005454674.html

Pitkään on jouduttu odottamaan tätä joukkoliikenteen suurparannusta, mutta nyt metro kulkee jo Matinkylään saakka.

----------


## aki

> Pitkään odotettu länsimetro on avattu karnevaalitunnelmissa:
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005454674.html
> 
> Pitkään on jouduttu odottamaan tätä joukkoliikenteen suurparannusta, mutta nyt metro kulkee jo Matinkylään saakka.


MTV:n toimituspäällikkö puolestaan kummastelee metron aloituksesta syntynyttä euforiaa kaiken tyrimisen jälkeen https://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/a...728#gs.XEw5Q8A

----------


## Pekkaeero

> HS muistelee metron avajaisia vuonna 1982: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005452485.html
> 
> Alla ote vuoden 1982 päivittelystä. Tempora mutantur?


Tempora mutantur, nos et mutamur in illis. Niinpä niin. Vuonna 1982 olivat käytössä "työnimet" Kluuvi, Puotinharju sun muut, mutta liikenteen alkamishetkellä ne oli muutettu sellaisiksi kuin ne ovat nykyäänkin.

Mutta tämän päivän (18.11.2017) tunnelmiin tuo Hesarin jutussa oleva Karin piirros sopii hyvin. Korkkasin iltapäivällä M2:n (Mellunmäki-Tapiola). Tarkoitus oli mennä Matinkylään saakka, mutta olisi pitänyt vaihtaa junaa jo Itäkeskuksessa. Yritin Tapiolassa, mutta Matinkylään menevä juna oli niin täynnä, ettei enää sekaan sopinut. Niinpä jäin tutustumaan Tapiolan nykytarjontaan, kun edellisestä käynnistä sielläpäin tuli kuluneeksi pyöreitä. Tungos Tapiolan asemalla oli suunnilleen sama kuin Karin piirroksessa. Joku onneton yritti jopa polkupyörällä päästä jostakin jonnekin.

Miten ihmeessä Tapiolan asemalle on saatu survotuksi sellainen määrä liukuportaita kuin siellä oli? Niitä nimittäin tuntui olevan riittävästi joka suuntaan.

Mellunmäessä jäi lähdössä jäi vähän kaivelemaan, kun länsipään ylösmenevä liukuporras ei toiminut. Eipä sen puoleen: Kontulan metroaseman länsipäädyn alas menevä liukuporras on ollut rikki jo monta kuukautta, eikä korjausta vain kuulu. Missä lienee vika? Ja minne pitäisi lähettää palautetta? Olen kerran lähettänyt joskus elo-syyskuussa, mutta en ole saanut vastausta.

Tapiolassa tuntui olevan monia matkustajia, jotka olivat tulleet Matinkylästä ja kaipailivat sinne takaisin. Heitä ihmetytti Mellunmäestä tulleen junan saavuttua oleva teksti "Ei matkustajille" och samma på svenska. Ilo tuntui olevan suuri, kun tuon tekstin jälkeen ilmestyi tieto seuraavasta Matinkylän junasta (joka siis oli aivan turvoksissa).

Itäkeskuksessa kuulutetaan "Tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen/Vuosaareen", ja 300-sarjan junissa lisäksi "Juna Vuosaareen/Mellunmäkeen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua". Tapiolassa kuulutettin kylmästi "Juna menee kääntöraiteelle,olkaa hyvä ja poistukaa junasta". Ei siis mitään mainintaa siitä, että Matinkylään pääsee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tapiolassa kuulutettin kylmästi "Juna menee kääntöraiteelle,olkaa hyvä ja poistukaa junasta". Ei siis mitään mainintaa siitä, että Matinkylään pääsee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua.


Onko kuuluttaja sama tuttu myös uudella osuudella?

----------


## SD202

> Itäkeskuksessa kuulutetaan "Tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen/Vuosaareen", ja 300-sarjan junissa lisäksi "Juna Vuosaareen/Mellunmäkeen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua". Tapiolassa kuulutettin kylmästi "Juna menee kääntöraiteelle,olkaa hyvä ja poistukaa junasta". Ei siis mitään mainintaa siitä, että Matinkylään pääsee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua.


Matkustin tänään Aku Ankka -junalla eli 313:lla. Saapuessaan pääteasemalleen Tapiolaan mitään kuulutuksia ei tullut, ainoastaan sisänäytöissä oli teksti pääteasemasta. Suurin osa matkustajista poistui junan kyydistä, mutta jäi junan kyytiin vielä jokunen matkustaja junan lähtiessä kääntöraiteelle. Tuossa samassa junassa sisänäytöt eivät tosin olleet ihan koko ajan synkronisoitu junan kulun kanssa. 

Päivän aikana kohdalle osui myös vaunut 167 ja 107 - niissä kuulutukset toimivat mainiosti.

----------


## petteri

Metro on tänään houkutellut paljon uusia matkustajia. Järjestyksenvalvojiakin on tarvittu hallitsemaan hillitöntä yleisöryntäystä. Matkakortinlukijoitakaan ei ole ollut riittävästi kun nyt satunnaisetkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät on saatu liikkeelle. Tämä on toki luonnollista kehitystä, laadukas raideliikenne tunnetusti lisää joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005454984.html

JK. Oikeasti matkakortinlukijoita on kyllä ihan riittävästi, niiden käyttöliittymä on vain niin nerokasta suunnittelua, etteivät ensikertalaiset tai harvoin matkustavat osaa lukijaa käyttää. Samaan aikaan LIJ projektin nerokkaat käytettävyysasiantuntijat ovat toki aivan liian ylpeitä korjatakseen virheitään. LIJ projektissa taitaa olla arvot kohdellaan ja kunnon perusinsinöörimäinen "Käyttäjät ovat vaan tyhmiä, käyttöliittymä on ihan hyvä. Kyllä ne vielä joskus oppii." asenne, kun kyky myöntää ja korjata virheitä puuttuu.

----------


## Noksu

> Onko kuuluttaja sama tuttu myös uudella osuudella?


Kyllä, Carla Rindell on kuuluttajana myös lännessä. 




> Matkustin tänään Aku Ankka -junalla eli 313:lla. Saapuessaan pääteasemalleen Tapiolaan mitään kuulutuksia ei tullut, ainoastaan sisänäytöissä oli teksti pääteasemasta.
> 
> ... 
> 
> Päivän aikana kohdalle osui myös vaunut 167 ja 107 - niissä kuulutukset toimivat mainiosti.


Minä matkustin päivän aikana 9 eri junalla, ja vain noin puolessa niistä taisi kuulutukset toimia.

----------


## EVhki

> Itäkeskuksessa kuulutetaan "Tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen/Vuosaareen", ja 300-sarjan junissa lisäksi "Juna Vuosaareen/Mellunmäkeen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua". Tapiolassa kuulutettin kylmästi "Juna menee kääntöraiteelle,olkaa hyvä ja poistukaa junasta". Ei siis mitään mainintaa siitä, että Matinkylään pääsee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua.


Muistaakseni Matinkylään menevässä metrossa kuulutettiin Tapiolassa, että juna jatkaa Matinkylään. Matinkylässä sen sijaan kuulutettiin pelkkä pääteasemakuulutus, ei mainittu junan menevän kääntöraiteelle. Näytöissä kyllä pyöri kääntöraidekuulutuksen teksti. (Näissä tapauksissa molemmat metrot muistaakseni M300-sarjaa, aivan varma en ole)

Itse mietin myös sitä, olisiko Vuosaareen menevissä metroissa kannattanut kuuluttaa Tapiolassa vaihtomahdollisuudesta Mellunmäen metroon. Saattaa tosin toistaiseksi olla aika vähän niitä matkustajia, joita tuo vaihto edes koskee. Nyt tällaista kuulutusta ei kuulunut ainakaan M200-sarjan junassa.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Metro on tänään houkutellut paljon uusia matkustajia. Järjestyksenvalvojiakin on tarvittu hallitsemaan hillitöntä yleisöryntäystä. Matkakortinlukijoitakaan ei ole ollut riittävästi kun nyt satunnaisetkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät on saatu liikkeelle. Tämä on toki luonnollista kehitystä, laadukas raideliikenne tunnetusti lisää joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005454984.html
> 
> JK. Oikeasti matkakortinlukijoita on kyllä ihan riittävästi, niiden käyttöliittymä on vain niin nerokasta suunnittelua, etteivät ensikertalaiset tai harvoin matkustavat osaa lukijaa käyttää. Samaan aikaan LIJ projektin nerokkaat käytettävyysasiantuntijat ovat toki aivan liian ylpeitä korjatakseen virheitään. LIJ projektissa taitaa olla arvot kohdellaan ja kunnon perusinsinöörimäinen "Käyttäjät ovat vaan tyhmiä, käyttöliittymä on ihan hyvä. Kyllä ne vielä joskus oppii." asenne, kun kyky myöntää ja korjata virheitä puuttuu.


Mielestäni ensimmäisenä päivänä olisi voinut päästää ilmaiseksi kaikki kyytiin pyrkijät. Ihan vain avajaisten kunniaksi. Näin muistaakseni tehtiin 1982, kun Hakaniemi-Itäkeskus avattiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:16 ----------




> Muistaakseni Matinkylään menevässä metrossa kuulutettiin Tapiolassa, että juna jatkaa Matinkylään. Matinkylässä sen sijaan kuulutettiin pelkkä pääteasemakuulutus, ei mainittu junan menevän kääntöraiteelle. Näytöissä kyllä pyöri kääntöraidekuulutuksen teksti. (Näissä tapauksissa molemmat metrot muistaakseni M300-sarjaa, aivan varma en ole)
> 
> Itse mietin myös sitä, olisiko Vuosaareen menevissä metroissa kannattanut kuuluttaa Tapiolassa vaihtomahdollisuudesta Mellunmäen metroon. Saattaa tosin toistaiseksi olla aika vähän niitä matkustajia, joita tuo vaihto edes koskee. Nyt tällaista kuulutusta ei kuulunut ainakaan M200-sarjan junassa.


Tuota on kuulutettu jo vuosia Itäkeskuksessa. Nyt olisi tietenkin ollut paikallaan kuuluttaa aikaisemmillakin asemille, mutta kun ei niin ei.

----------


## Jolittn

Itse matkustin muistaaseni junalla 316 Kampista Tapiolaan linjalla M2. Tapiolassa tuli kuulutus "pääteasema",mutta ei mainintaa kääntöraiteesta eikä seuraavasta junasta Matinkylään.

----------


## Kani

> Metro on tänään houkutellut paljon uusia matkustajia. Järjestyksenvalvojiakin on tarvittu hallitsemaan hillitöntä yleisöryntäystä. Matkakortinlukijoitakaan ei ole ollut riittävästi kun nyt satunnaisetkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät on saatu liikkeelle. Tämä on toki luonnollista kehitystä, laadukas raideliikenne tunnetusti lisää joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.


Metromies Pekka Saurin mukaan avajaisryntäys on massakäytöksen ilmiö: "Se vahvistaa omaa identiteettiä. Se menee kuitenkin nopeasti ohi."

http://taajuus.metropolia.fi/?p=5735

----------


## 8.6

> Matkustin tänään Aku Ankka -junalla eli 313:lla. Saapuessaan pääteasemalleen Tapiolaan mitään kuulutuksia ei tullut, ainoastaan sisänäytöissä oli teksti pääteasemasta. Suurin osa matkustajista poistui junan kyydistä, mutta jäi junan kyytiin vielä jokunen matkustaja junan lähtiessä kääntöraiteelle. Tuossa samassa junassa sisänäytöt eivät tosin olleet ihan koko ajan synkronisoitu junan kulun kanssa. 
> 
> Päivän aikana kohdalle osui myös vaunut 167 ja 107 - niissä kuulutukset toimivat mainiosti.


Matkustin itsekin tuolla 313:lla. Kuulutukset toimivat välillä Rautatientori-Lauttasaari. Lauttasaaren kuulutus tuli etuajassa, ja sitten näyttöihin tuli jo Koivusaari ennen Lauttasaareen saapumista ja kuulutukset loppuivat. Keilaniemen jälkeen näytöissä lukikin sitten Aalto-yliopisto pääteasema, suurin osa jatkoi silti matkaa Tapiolaan tästä huolimatta.

----------


## markus1979

> Nyt tällaista kuulutusta ei kuulunut ainakaan M200-sarjan junassa.


Kuinka paljon M200-junia oli eilen ajossa? Itse pyörin muutaman tunnin metrossa (piti vilkaista kaikki uudet asemat ja tuli ajettua molemmat linjat päästä päähän muutenkin) ja yhtään kakssatasta ei tullut vastaan. M100- ja M300-junia tuntui olevan aika tasan puolet ja puolet.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Olikohan aika laittaa tämä ketju kiinni ja siirtyä keskustelemaan Metrot -osioon tai Kivenlahden metron ketjuun? Tämä saattaa olla helposti koko foorumin pisin ketju ja sellaisena lähes käyttökelvoton.

Tähän valtavaan viestimassaan on varmasti hautautunut kaikenlaista mielenkiintoista. Siinä olisi iso uroteko tehtäväksi, jos joku jaksaisi ja ennen kaikkea ehtisi perata tämän ketjun läpi ja nostaa sieltä keskustelun helmet.

----------


## aki

Kuinka monta junavuoroa tarvitaan nyt Länsimetron käynnistyttyä arkisin ruuhka-aikaan? Jostakin luin että vuoroja olisi liikenteessä 36 mutta HKL:n kuukausi sitten päivitetyssä kalusto-osiossa määrä on 35 https://www.hel.fi/hkl/fi/metrolla/m...kalusto_huolto.

----------


## Salomaa

> Waudzi, tämä arkistojen aarre on kyllä tänä vuonna ehdottomasti hauskimpia ja huvittavimpia nähtyjä komedia/propaganda-sekoiluja!!!
> 
> Sillä tämä YYA-vuosien ja KekkoSlovakian aikana tehty raina on ilmiselvästi käsikirjoitettu ja ohjattu Moskovan Filmikoulusta saatujen parhaiden propagandakäännytysoppien mukaisesti, ja varmaankin tämä dokumentti on 1980-luvulla voittanut lukuisia palkintoja mm. Tallinnan, Vilnan, Varsovan, Leningradin, Itä-Berliinin, Prahan, Budapestin ym. mainoselokuvafestivaaleilla.
> 
> Sillä totta tosiaan: Metro Tulee Ja Metro Pelastaa !!!
> 
> T...B.


Kyllähän tämä sama propagandameininki on nähtävissä  tässä Kruunusiltojen raitiovaunuvideossakin: hanke, jossa pelkästään myönteisiä puolia - superlatiiveissä löytyy. Onko tämä sitten jonkun New Yorkilaisen mainostoimiston tuote.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHpMSUnc_Ok

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:19 ----------




> Näinhän se on. .... Metrohan ei ole joukkoliikennehanke, sen ovat espoolaispoliitikotkin ymmärtäneet, ja hyvä että ovat. Mutta se, että piti kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla tehdä jotain, joka huonontaa joukkoliikennettä  ja sitten vielä maksattaa se veronmaksajilla niin, että hyötyjät saavat hyödyn ilmaiseksi.
> 
> Toisaalta voi ajatella niinkin, että kalliit oppirahat on nyt maksettu. Metroa ei enää lisää tule, eihän Kaukoidän metroakaan tunnuta millään saavan järkevänhintaiseksi vaikka sitä miten on laskettu, ja Helsinki keskittyy laadukkaisiin raitiotieihin.


En ymmärrä, mitä se metro on, jos ei joukkoliikennehanke. Metron rakentamisestahan ei liikaa ole Suomessa kokemusta, mikä sitten näkyi tietenkin vaikeuksina rakentamisessa ja pieleen mennessä hinta-arviossa. Mutta viivästyneenä ja kalliina pitkällä tähtäyksellä joka tapauksessa järkeva ja kannattava hanke. Toisin kuin Kruunusiltojen raitiotie  Metro sitäpaitsi kuljettaa nopeammin  ja varmemmin suurempia matkustajamääriä.

Ei ole kokemusta raitiotien rakentamisesta meren yllekään, mikä sekin tulee aikanaan näkymään vaikeuksina ja hinta-arvion ylittymisenä. Metroa tulee Helsinkiin lisää. Todennäköisin linja Kampista Töölön ja Pasilan kautta lentoasemalle.

----------


## 8.6

> Kuinka paljon M200-junia oli eilen ajossa? Itse pyörin muutaman tunnin metrossa (piti vilkaista kaikki uudet asemat ja tuli ajettua molemmat linjat päästä päähän muutenkin) ja yhtään kakssatasta ei tullut vastaan. M100- ja M300-junia tuntui olevan aika tasan puolet ja puolet.


Ei niitä ollut yhtään lauantaina. Lisäksi oli niin, että kaikki ensimmäiset vuorot ajettiin M300:lla ja aamulla viiden minuutin vuorovälin aikaan niitä oli vielä hyvin suuri osa. Vasta vuorovälin tihetessä 3,5 minuuttiin M100:aa oli suunnilleen puolet.

----------


## fani

> Ei niitä ollut yhtään lauantaina. Lisäksi oli niin, että kaikki ensimmäiset vuorot ajettiin M300:lla ja aamulla viiden minuutin vuorovälin aikaan niitä oli vielä hyvin suuri osa. Vasta vuorovälin tihetessä 3,5 minuuttiin M100:aa oli suunnilleen puolet.


Kyllä vain oli lauantaina M200:sia ajossa, ainakin yksi, jonka kyydissä olin ja mahdollisesti näin toisenkin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Miten ihmeessä Tapiolan asemalle on saatu survotuksi sellainen määrä liukuportaita kuin siellä oli? Niitä nimittäin tuntui olevan riittävästi joka suuntaan.


Tapiolassa pintaan pyrkiessä tuli tosiaan mieleen lentokentän aseman Tietotien sisäänkäynti: Porrasta portaan perään.




> Matkustin itsekin tuolla 313:lla. Kuulutukset toimivat välillä Rautatientori-Lauttasaari. Lauttasaaren kuulutus tuli etuajassa, ja sitten näyttöihin tuli jo Koivusaari ennen Lauttasaareen saapumista ja kuulutukset loppuivat. Keilaniemen jälkeen näytöissä lukikin sitten Aalto-yliopisto pääteasema, suurin osa jatkoi silti matkaa Tapiolaan tästä huolimatta.


Koin saman ilmiön muistaakseni 318:ssa - tosin kuulutuksista en ole täysin varma, ne olivat niin hiljaisia. Tapiolassa junan näyttö näytti vain Tapiolaa, ei pääteasemaa eikä kääntöraidetta, ja arvioisin, että ainakin parikymmentä matkustajaa päätyi junan mukana kääntöraiteelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä vain oli lauantaina M200:sia ajossa, ainakin yksi, jonka kyydissä olin ja mahdollisesti näin toisenkin.


Sama käsitys minullekin siellä syntyi. Sankan väkijoukon takia monet kalustohavainnot jäivät osaksi hatariksi, mutta 200-sarjalaisten väri (sävy) on niin omanlaisensa, että kyllä sen pitäisi vanhoissakin silmissä erottua.

Kalustosta muita huomioita: Vanhin havaitsemani vaunupari oli 107+108, uusin juna taas 320 kaikkine neljine vaunuineen.

----------


## j-lu

> En ymmärrä, mitä se metro on, jos ei joukkoliikennehanke.


Toki metro on joukkoliikennehanke. Se on tunnelijuna, jolla on tarkoitus kuljettaa ihmisiä tietyn reitin varrella. Suomalaiselle metrohankkeelle on kuitenkin ominaista, että ihmisjoukkoja ei oikeastaan vielä hankepäätöksen aikaan ole tai ainakin hanke on täysin ylimitoitettu olemassa oleviin joukkoihin nähden. Ihmisjoukot luodaan itse hankkeella: rakennetaan metro pitkin peltoja ja rakennetaan pellot täyteen asuntoja. Toisin sanoen metro on ensisijaisesti maankäyttöhanke, toissijaisesti joukkoliikennehanke. Tähän on muutamia syitä, joista ylivoimaisesti merkittävin on Suomen olematon kiinteistövero: kunta ei pysty rahastamaan tuottamaansa maan arvonnousua kiinteistöverolla, vaan käytännössä ainoa keino on tonttikauppa. Siksi kunnan ei kannata toimillaan nostaa maan arvoa siellä, missä kiinteistöt ovat yksityisomistuksessa, vaan joukkoliikennettä rakennetaan mieluummin sinne, missä joukkoja ei vielä ole, mutta kunnan omistuksessa olevaa maata on.

Tästä on tietysti seurauksena haulikolla ammuttu yhdyskuntarakenne ja se, että joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on laiminlyöty siellä, missä on joukkoja, mutta kiinteistöt yksityisomistuksessa, eli kantakaupungissa.




> Metro sitäpaitsi kuljettaa nopeammin  ja varmemmin suurempia matkustajamääriä.


Kyllä Kruunusillat tulevat parantamaan ja nopeuttamaan Laajasalossa asuvien joukkoliikennematkoja huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä Länsimetro espoolaisten. Mutta maankäyttöhanke siltakin ensisijaisesti on. Ei sitä rakennettaisi, jos vastarannalla ei olisi rakentamiskelpoisia kaupungin maita.

----------


## markus1979

> Lisäksi oli niin, että kaikki ensimmäiset vuorot ajettiin M300:lla ja aamulla viiden minuutin vuorovälin aikaan niitä oli vielä hyvin suuri osa. Vasta vuorovälin tihetessä 3,5 minuuttiin M100:aa oli suunnilleen puolet.


Toinen lähtö Matinkylästä (eli noin 5.24) oli M100, taitaa olla kuvakin tästä, ainakin vaunu 142 oli mukana.

----------


## EVhki

> Ei niitä ollut yhtään lauantaina.


Kyllä 200-sarjaa oli lauantaina ajossa vähintään yksi juna. Keilaniemessä kuvasin lauantaina vaunun 213. Lisäksi muistan varmaksi ajaneeni Matinkylästä Helsingin suuntaan 200-sarjan metrolla (numeroa en muista).

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Metrokuljettajat eivät ole kovin tyytyväisiä, kun automaattimetro-innostuksessa unohtuivat asianmukaiset WC-tilat länsimetron kääntöasemilta sekä ilmastointi junien ohjaamoista:
https://motiivilehti.fi/lehti/artikk...at-unohtuivat/
http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...56741_u0.shtml
(Tosin eikös tuon WC-ongelman voisi ratkaista poraamalla ohjaamon lattiaan riittävän suuri reikä ja asentamalla siihen sellainen perinteinen VR-junien käymälä, joka toimii luotettavasti kuin junan vessa, joskin ko. laitettahan saa käyttää vain junan kulkiessa  :Wink:  ).

----------


## vristo

> Metrokuljettajat eivät ole kovin tyytyväisiä, kun automaattimetro-innostuksessa unohtuivat asianmukaiset WC-tilat länsimetron kääntöasemilta sekä ilmastointi junien ohjaamoista:


 Onko vanhan metro-osuuden kääntöasemilla tai -raiteilla paremmat vessat kuljettajille?

----------


## Markku K

> Onko vanhan metro-osuuden kääntöasemilla tai -raiteilla paremmat vessat kuljettajille?


Ei. Vanhalla puolella kääntöraiteilla ei ole vessoja. Pääteasemien laituritasolla on. Etäisyys näihin on ohjaamon ovelta 20-30m.

----------


## Salomaa

> ... vaan joukkoliikennettä rakennetaan mieluummin sinne, missä joukkoja ei vielä ole, mutta kunnan omistuksessa olevaa maata on.
> 
> Tästä on tietysti seurauksena haulikolla ammuttu yhdyskuntarakenne ja se, että joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on laiminlyöty siellä, missä on joukkoja, mutta kiinteistöt yksityisomistuksessa, eli kantakaupungissa.
> 
> 
> Kyllä Kruunusillat tulevat parantamaan ja nopeuttamaan Laajasalossa asuvien joukkoliikennematkoja huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä Länsimetro espoolaisten. Mutta maankäyttöhanke siltakin ensisijaisesti on. Ei sitä rakennettaisi, jos vastarannalla ei olisi rakentamiskelpoisia kaupungin maita.


On se nyt kumma kun Lauttasaaren, Tapiolan, Otaniemen ja Matinkylän työpaikka- ja asuntomääriä ei voi katsoa riittävän suureksi joukoksi metron jatkamiseen. Metron vastaiseen propagandaan kuuluu, että väärässä olemista ei myönnetä. Hinnan ylityksestä huolimatta ja orgasoinnin sähläämisestä huolimatta metron hyödyt pitkällä tähtäyksellä ovat kiistattomat. Mutta rakentamisessa meren päälle voi esiintyä vielä suurempia vaikeuksia, kun Länsimetron rakentamisessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomalaiselle metrohankkeelle on kuitenkin ominaista, että ihmisjoukkoja ei oikeastaan vielä hankepäätöksen aikaan ole tai ainakin hanke on täysin ylimitoitettu olemassa oleviin joukkoihin nähden. Ihmisjoukot luodaan itse hankkeella: rakennetaan metro pitkin peltoja ja rakennetaan pellot täyteen asuntoja. Toisin sanoen metro on ensisijaisesti maankäyttöhanke, toissijaisesti joukkoliikennehanke.


Tämä ei ole pelkästään suomalainen tapa vaan esim Tukholman metron osuudet keskikaupungin ulkopuolella on rakennettu samalla tavalla, ensin  rakennettin metrolinjat, sitten lähiöt asemien ympärille. Samaa menettelytapaa on noudatettu myös monessa muussa Euroopan ja USA:n suurkaupungissa joihin metro on rakennettu vasta 2. maailmansodan jälkeen.

t. Rainer

----------


## samulih

> Tämä ei ole pelkästään suomalainen tapa vaan esim Tukholman metron osuudet keskikaupungin ulkopuolella on rakennettu samalla tavalla, ensin  rakennettin metrolinjat, sitten lähiöt asemien ympärille. Samaa menettelytapaa on noudatettu myös monessa muussa Euroopan ja USA:n suurkaupungissa joihin metro on rakennettu vasta 2. maailmansodan jälkeen.
> 
> t. Rainer


Voihan sitä sanoa että Kruunuvuorenrannassa toimitaan juuri toisinpäin eli talot kohta pystyssä, siltaa vielä unelmissa.

----------


## junabongari

Lauttasaarelaiset keräävät Hesarin mukaan adressia 21V:n lakkauttamista vastaan.

----------


## Makke93

> Voihan sitä sanoa että Kruunuvuorenrannassa toimitaan juuri toisinpäin eli talot kohta pystyssä, siltaa vielä unelmissa.


Kruunuvuorenranta on kuitenkin suunniteltu ratikkayhteys mielessäpitäen kuten Martinlaakso ja Myyrmäki junan kanssa, joissa ensimmäiset rakennukset valmistuivat jo 1969 vaikka Juna rupesi kulkemaan vasta 75. Toisin kuin taas Itä-Helsingissä ja Etelä-Espoossa, joissa jotkin mertoasemien ympäristöt ovat olleet pystyssä yli 20 vuotta ennen kuin metro rupesi kulkemaan. 

Kieltämättä vuoteen 2026 on tästä hetkestä hieman pitempi aika kuin 6 vuotta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:40 ----------

Tuossa Hesarin jutussa on muuten virhe. 20 ei ole leikkauslistalla, vaan se lyhenee Hietalahteen. Erottajalle pääsee kyllä linjalla 21, jonka voisi hyvinkin ajaa Asema-aukiolle tai Kamppiin, jolloin Bulevardilla ei tarvitsisi kuskin varoa vastaantulevia ratikoita. 

Lisäksi tuota 21V säilyttämistä oli tarjottu ratkaisuna Metron Kapasiteettiselvityksessä Kivenlahden linjan 2025 tilanteeseen, joten ei luulisi olevan kovin suuri kynnys säilyttää.

----------


## j-lu

> On se nyt kumma kun Lauttasaaren, Tapiolan, Otaniemen ja Matinkylän työpaikka- ja asuntomääriä ei voi katsoa riittävän suureksi joukoksi metron jatkamiseen.


Matinkylään kulkee tynkämetro harvennetulla vuorovälillä. Mielestäni on aivan ilmeistä, ettei Länsimetrolle riitä käyttäjiä ilman mittavaa lisärakentamista. Kun myös viralliset kysyntäennusteet perustuvat maankäytön kehittämiselle, niin on itse asiassa varsin merkillistä, että tästä pitää edes väitellä. 




> Metron vastaiseen propagandaan kuuluu, että väärässä olemista ei myönnetä. Hinnan ylityksestä huolimatta ja orgasoinnin sähläämisestä huolimatta metron hyödyt pitkällä tähtäyksellä ovat kiistattomat.


Eipä tässä ole kukaan kyseenalaistanut metron hyötyjä pitkällä aikavälillä.

Mun pointti on vain ja ainoastaan se, että metron onnistumista ei pidä arvioida sitä vasten, että mitään ei olisi tehty. Mielekäs vertailukohta on joku vaihtoehtoinen tulevaisuusskenaario, kontrafaktuaali, tai mistä nyt haluaakaan puhua. Olisiko ollut parempia vaihtoehtoja kuin tunneli Kivenlahteen ja kasa metrolähiöitä. Olisi. Ja tämän sanominen on myös ihan relevanttia, koska vaihtoehtoja oli olemassa, tietoa saatavilla. Silti Helsingin ja Espoon virkamiehet ja poliitikot päättivät rakentaa lisää 60-70-lukua pk-seudulle.

----------


## APH

> Matinkylään kulkee tynkämetro harvennetulla vuorovälillä.


Aivan niinkuin sellaisiin Helsingin pikkukyliin kuten Mellunmäki ja Vuosaari.

----------


## Salomaa

Mikä se olisi  sitten ollut se parempi vaihtoehto Länsimetrolle ?

----------


## pehkonen

> Mikä se olisi  sitten ollut se parempi vaihtoehto Länsimetrolle ?


Töölön metro haaroina Haaga ja Pasila-Viikki. Kalasatamasta Pasilan suuntaan. Hakaniemen ja Kampin "kakkoshallien" hyödyntäminen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä se olisi  sitten ollut se parempi vaihtoehto Länsimetrolle ?


Eiköhän sitä ole jauhettu täällä jo ihan tarpeeksi, tässäkin ketjussa 4000 viestin edestä plus muut ketjut vielä päälle.

----------


## 8.6

> Lauttasaarelaiset keräävät Hesarin mukaan adressia 21V:n lakkauttamista vastaan.


21V Lauttasaaren suuntaan on iltaruuhkassa varmasti hitaampi kuin metro+bussi Vattuniemeen mennessä. 21V juuttuu Kampintorin jälkeen ruuhkaan, jossa pienikin eteneminen edellyttää kiilaamista oikealta tulevan liikenteen eteen, sekä usein pitää myös pysäyttää risteykseen ja tukkia se. 21V:n säilyttämisessä ei ole järkeä, jos reittiä ei muuteta tai autoliikennettä kielletä kyseisellä alueella. Tai sitten 21V voisi kulkea pelkästään aamuruuhkassa. Tosin silläkin reitillä voi olla suurta ruuhkaa.

----------


## ultrix

Antero äänessä Länsimetroa koskien YLE:n jutussa Raideasiantuntijan suorat sanat länsimetrosta: Nämä viisi asiaa vain harva näkee tai ymmärtää.

Toisesta ketjusta, mutta lainattakoon tänne  Antero osasi ennustaa jo 10 vuotta sitten, miten nää asiat tulee meneen:



> Kohta kerrottaneen, että länsimetro maksaa miljardin. Eikä se edes lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tai kata kustannuksiaan.

----------


## Kani

Vapaavuoren kilahdus Anteron väitteen vuoksi tehdyssä jatkojutussa kertoo, että jäljillä ollaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vapaavuoren kilahdus Anteron väitteen vuoksi tehdyssä jatkojutussa kertoo, että jäljillä ollaan.


Juttu täällä: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9973148

Sipoota en osaa koplata länsimetroon, mutta olen itse ollut Anteron kanssa tapaamassa kahta johtavaa espoolaispoliitikkoa, jotka suoraan sanoivat meille, että Espoo kokee olevansa seinää vasten: joko metro tai liittäminen Helsinkiin. Eivät he sitä sen kummemmin perustelleet, että kuka heitä sellaisella oli uhkaillut, eikä heidän tarvinnutkaan. Miksi olisivat sellaista keksineet? Tuota taustaa vasten ei ole mitenkään epäuskottavaa, että Sipoo olisi toiminut pelotteena tälle uhkaukselle.

----------


## Melamies

> Juttu täällä: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9973148
> 
> Sipoota en osaa koplata länsimetroon, mutta olen itse ollut Anteron kanssa tapaamassa kahta johtavaa espoolaispoliitikkoa, jotka suoraan sanoivat meille, että Espoo kokee olevansa seinää vasten: joko metro tai liittäminen Helsinkiin. Eivät he sitä sen kummemmin perustelleet, että kuka heitä sellaisella oli uhkaillut, eikä heidän tarvinnutkaan. Miksi olisivat sellaista keksineet? Tuota taustaa vasten ei ole mitenkään epäuskottavaa, että Sipoo olisi toiminut pelotteena tälle uhkaukselle.


Niin sanottu asiantuntija, toteaa Vapaavuori. Sipoon ryöstön yksi koira siis älähti, kun kalikka kalahti.

Vaikka käytössä olisi maailman parhaat asiantuntijat, poliitikot tietävät aina parhaiten ja kantavat sitten poliittisen vastuun esim siirtymällä palkkiosuojatyöpaikkaan Brysseliin.

----------


## j-lu

> Niin sanottu asiantuntija, toteaa Vapaavuori. Sipoon ryöstön yksi koira siis älähti, kun kalikka kalahti.


Sipoon ryöstön ensisijainen tarkoitus oli Helsingin yritys vastata nurmijärvi-ilmiöön, eli tarjota pientaloasumista sitä halajaville veronmaksajille. Toki kulisesseissa on eri tasoilla ja tahoilla tietysti voitu vilautella muitakin kortteja ilman että muut asianosaiset ovat edes olleet vilautuksista tietoisia, ja sitä en yritä edes kiistää, etteikö Alku olisi ennustanut Länsi- ja automaattometrohankkeiden ongelmat profeetan lailla. Kukin voi lukea tämän palstan kyseisiä asioita käsittelevät ketjut läpi, Vapaavuorenkin kannattaisi. Ehkä löytyisi sen jälkeen enemmän nöyryyttä.

----------


## samulih

> 21V Lauttasaaren suuntaan on iltaruuhkassa varmasti hitaampi kuin metro+bussi Vattuniemeen mennessä. 21V juuttuu Kampintorin jälkeen ruuhkaan, jossa pienikin eteneminen edellyttää kiilaamista oikealta tulevan liikenteen eteen, sekä usein pitää myös pysäyttää risteykseen ja tukkia se. 21V:n säilyttämisessä ei ole järkeä, jos reittiä ei muuteta tai autoliikennettä kielletä kyseisellä alueella. Tai sitten 21V voisi kulkea pelkästään aamuruuhkassa. Tosin silläkin reitillä voi olla suurta ruuhkaa.


Olen käyttänyt aiemmin vuosia 21v linjaa ja se oli niin epäkäytännöllinen, etenkin ruuhkassa paljon häiriöitä.
En näe lauttasaarelaisilla muuta syytä kuin mukaavuuden halu, ehkä joku huumekäyttäjämetroilijoiden pelko myös? En koskaan haluaa kulkea foliohattu päässä taas voi jotekin huomata siellä missä raha on myös valta.

----------


## j-lu

Yle: Espoon kaupunki ryöväsi duunarin omaisuudesta siivun kiinteistökehittälle

Länsi-Uudenmaan poliisi tutkii Espoossa monimutkaista rikosvyyhtiä, jossa Espoon kaupungin epäillään anastaneen satoja miljoonia kuntalaisten asuntosäästöjä ja siirtäneen ne maan alle louhittua tunnelia pitkin kiinteistösijoitusyhtiö Cityconille. Rikosepäily syntyi, kun Espoon Saarniraivossa asuva Sara Malinen huomasi yhtenä joulukuisena aamuna työmatkansa pidentyneen lähes puolella tunnilla. Poliisin tutkinnanjohtaja Jari Aarnio on asiasta toistaiseksi vaitonainen. "Meille on tehty lukuisia rikosilmoituksia asunto-omaisuuden anastuksesta Etelä-Espoossa, mutta tutkinnallisista syistä johtuen en voi tässä vaiheessa kertoa enempää", Aarnio sanoo.

:P

----------


## SD202

> Yle: Espoon kaupunki ryöväsi duunarin omaisuudesta siivun kiinteistökehittälle


" Reittiopas antaa vaihtoehdoksi sen, että kannattaa kävellä kilometrin matka metroasemalta Vattuniemeen. Näin talvikeleillä se ei oikein houkuttele.

Vaikeuskerrointa Malisen matkantekoon tuo se, että hänellä on aina mukanaan koiransa Tilda, jota ei voi jättää työpäiväksi kotiin. Usein kannossa ovat myös treenivaatteet ja kauppakassit, koska Saarniraiviosta ei illalla enää tee mieli lähteä erikseen kauppareissulle."

Pitäisi kävellä kilometrin matka? Kuitenkin mukana on treenivaatteet eli kunnon puolesta kilometrin kävelyn ei pitäisi tehdä tiukkaa. Työmatkaan liittyvä kävely on jännä asia - jotkut näkevät sen vaivana, toiset ehkä mahdollisuutena hyötyliikuntaan ja raittiin ilman saamiseen.
Ja jos koiraa ei voi jättää työpäiväksi kotiin, niin onko tosiaan olemassa työpaikkoja jonne voi ottaa lemmikkieläimensä mukaan?

----------


## tkp

https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...vat-matinkylan

Linja-autonkuljettajat kritisoivat Matinkylän terminaalia liian pieneksi ja vaaralliseksi

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsimetrossa tuo ei onnistu, koska palo-ovet ovat asemilla heti laiturin jälkeen molemmissa suunnissa. Palo-ovien taas pitää päästä sulkeutumaan junan seistessä asemalla. Ovien siirtäminen tulisi hillittömän kalliiksi, koska monessa paikassa heti niiden takana on raiteenvaihtopaikat omine palo-ovineen. Raiteenvaihtopaikkojen siirtäminen vaatisi laajoja louhinta- ja rakennustöitä.


Siis hetkinen. Sielläkö on radalla palo-ovet? Eli jos satun olemaan junassa sellaisella jaksolla, jonka jossain kohtaa syttyy tulipalo, niin ne ovet sitten sulkeutuvat ja minä jään sinne loukkuun savua hengittelemään? Kuulostaapa mukavalta.  :Sad:

----------


## hmikko

> Eli jos satun olemaan junassa sellaisella jaksolla, jonka jossain kohtaa syttyy tulipalo, niin ne ovet sitten sulkeutuvat ja minä jään sinne loukkuun savua hengittelemään?


Sitä vartenhan palo-ovia on rakennuksiin aina laitettu, että saadaan uhrit suljettua sisälle. Haloo, järki käteen.

----------


## Markku K

> Siis hetkinen. Sielläkö on radalla palo-ovet? Eli jos satun olemaan junassa sellaisella jaksolla, jonka jossain kohtaa syttyy tulipalo, niin ne ovet sitten sulkeutuvat ja minä jään sinne loukkuun savua hengittelemään? Kuulostaapa mukavalta.


Palo-ovilla suljetaan se asemaväli tai aseman kohta jossa savua on. Asemien välillä ihmiset pelastautuvat erittäin selkeästi merkittyjen, ratatunneleita poikittaissuunnassa yhdistävien palo-osastoitujen yhdystunneleiden kautta savuttomalle puolelle, ja sieltä edelleen asemalle. Loukuttumisesta ei kannata olla yhtään huolisaan länsimetron alueella; voin vakuuttaa että turvallista on.

----------


## 339-DF

> Palo-ovilla suljetaan se asemaväli tai aseman kohta jossa savua on. Asemien välillä ihmiset pelastautuvat erittäin selkeästi merkittyjen, ratatunneleita poikittaissuunnassa yhdistävien palo-osastoitujen yhdystunneleiden kautta savuttomalle puolelle, ja sieltä edelleen asemalle. Loukuttumisesta ei kannata olla yhtään huolisaan länsimetron alueella; voin vakuuttaa että turvallista on.


Kuulostaa ihan hyvältä. Kuinka nopeasti tuollaiset palo-ovet sulkeutuvat ja mistä kuljettaja tietää sen, jotta ehtii pysähtyä eikä juna törmää sulkeutuvaan oveen?

----------


## huusmik

> Kuulostaa ihan hyvältä. Kuinka nopeasti tuollaiset palo-ovet sulkeutuvat ja mistä kuljettaja tietää sen, jotta ehtii pysähtyä eikä juna törmää sulkeutuvaan oveen?


Ehkä opastimet kertovat siitä :Smile:

----------


## Markku K

> Kuulostaa ihan hyvältä. Kuinka nopeasti tuollaiset palo-ovet sulkeutuvat ja mistä kuljettaja tietää sen, jotta ehtii pysähtyä eikä juna törmää sulkeutuvaan oveen?


Komennon antamisesta 1min20sek ja ovi on kiinni. Komento tulee joko kiinteistöautomaatiosta tai valvomon antamana. 
Ovi ei voi laskeutua jos junalle on asetettu kulkutie. Kulkutielukitus pitää ensin purkaa asetinlaitteelta. Vasta sitten asetinlaite voi antaa luvan kiinnimenolle. 
Jos kulkutietä ei ole, menee kiinni-komento heti toteutukseen. Tämän jälkeen ei kulkutietä pysty asettamaan.
Video: ovi_nopeutettu

----------


## 339-DF

Okei, eli se ovi ei siis laskeudu automaattisesti sensorihavaintojen perusteella, vaan vaatii manuaalisen komennon. Kiitoksia tiedoista!

Videolla näyttää siltä, että oven alaosa ei ole kovin tiivis, siinähän on epätasainen pinta alla. Mutta ehkä oven alaosan materiaali on sellaista, että se tiivistyy eikä päästä lähes lainkaan savua läpi.

Näistä turva-asioista olisi oikeastaan mielenkiintoista kuulla tai lukea laajemminkin, varsinkin kun länsimetroa on kaiken pelastuslaitoksen kanssa käydyn kinan jälkeen nyt kehuttu maailman turvallisimmaksi. Sitä se varmasti onkin! Veikkaan, että esimerkiksi nuo palo-ovet eivät kovin tavanomaisia maailmalla ole, junasprinklereistä puhumattakaan.

----------


## mv

Kehäradalla on vastaava systeemi. Olin ennen käyttöönottoa evakuointiharjoituksessa mukana 23.5.2015, silloin näkyi hyvin miten ovet toimivat, tässä Aviapoliksen ovi suljettuna.

----------


## Huppu

> Kehäradalla on vastaava systeemi. Olin ennen käyttöönottoa evakuointiharjoituksessa mukana 23.5.2015, silloin näkyi hyvin miten ovet toimivat, tässä Aviapoliksen ovi suljettuna.


Kiitos kuvasta!

----------


## Compact

Onkos tuo metalliovi jännitteinen saranoita myöten vai mitenkä on turvallisuus hoidettu? Kiintoajojohdin kun varmasti säteilee 25 kV tuohon oveen.

----------


## junabongari

Liityntäliikenne aiotaan käynnistää, ennen kuin terminaalit ja katujärjestelyt ovat kunnossa.
Mikä voisi mennä pieleen?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Palo-ovien ja vastaavien kohdalla kannattaa muistaa, että ne on ajateltu hätätilanteita varten. Tarkoitus näillä on ensisijaisesti antaa lisäminuutteja evakuointiin ja toissijaisesti rajoittaa vahinkoja sekä helpottaa palon sammuttamista. Siksi ei ole niin väliksi, onko ovi varmasti jännitteetön tai aivan ilmatiivis tai muuta vastaavaa. Ovi on tehnyt tehtävänsä, jos se on estänyt palon etenemistä esimerkiksi vartilla tai puolella tunnilla. Palon jälkeen on edessä raivaustyöt joka tapauksessa, joten palo-ovi on myös kertakäyttöinen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Ovi on tehnyt tehtävänsä, jos se on estänyt palon etenemistä esimerkiksi vartilla tai puolella tunnilla


Kyllä näiltä itse asiassa vaaditaan rakenteina enemmän. Länsimetron rata-tunnelin palorullaovet ovat EI120 eli tiiveyden ja eristävyyden osalta niiden tulee pidättää paloa 120 minuuttia. 

Kehäradan osalta tuo kuvassa oleva ovi on näköjään savunsulkuovi (ei palo-ovi), mille sillekin on asetettu vaatimus 400 celsius-asteen kestolle 2 tunniksi. Raiteenvaihtopaikalla myös Kehäradalla on käytetty (tunneleita toisistaan erottavia) järeämpiä palo-ovia, jotka ovat niin ikään EI120. En tunne Kehäradan järjestelyitä erityisesti, mutta tässä  dokumentissa niitä ainakin näytään sivuavan. Siinä todetaan myös, että tuo kuvassa ollut Kehäradan savunsulkuoven ilmatilainen aukko ajojohtimelle sallii sulkemisen jännitteisenä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kyllä näiltä itse asiassa vaaditaan rakenteina enemmän. Länsimetron rata-tunnelin palorullaovet ovat EI120 eli tiiveyden ja eristävyyden osalta niiden tulee pidättää paloa 120 minuuttia. 
> 
> Kehäradan osalta tuo kuvassa oleva ovi on näköjään savunsulkuovi (ei palo-ovi), mille sillekin on asetettu vaatimus 400 celsius-asteen kestolle 2 tunniksi. Raiteenvaihtopaikalla myös Kehäradalla on käytetty (tunneleita toisistaan erottavia) järeämpiä palo-ovia, jotka ovat niin ikään EI120. En tunne Kehäradan järjestelyitä erityisesti, mutta tässä  dokumentissa niitä ainakin näytään sivuavan. Siinä todetaan myös, että tuo kuvassa ollut Kehäradan savunsulkuoven ilmatilainen aukko ajojohtimelle sallii sulkemisen jännitteisenä.


En väitä vastaan, en tunne teknisiä vaatimuksia tarkemmin, tai millä logiikalla tiettyihin vaatimuksiin on päädytty. Mutta paloa eristävän rakenteen tulee yksinkertaisesti estää palon leviämistä annetun aikamäärän verran ja tässä yhteydessä rakenne saa tuhoutua siten, että se pitää rakentaa kokonaan uusiksi. Sen takia vaatimukset rakenteelle ovat vähän toiset. Joskus tämä on tosin aiheuttanut vaaraakin, kun esimerkiksi palovillaa on käytetty kevythormien eristämisessä. Palovilla eristää kuumaa kyllä aikansa, mutta samalla tuhoutuu, joten vaikka se tulipalon rajaakin, se ei kestä jatkuvaa kuumentamista. Näin kevyttakat ovat sytyttäneet tulipaloja, kun peräkkäiset lämmityskerrat ovat ensin tuhonneet palovillan ja sen jälkeen hormi on päässyt sytyttämään kattorakenteet.

----------


## tlajunen

> Siinä todetaan myös, että tuo kuvassa ollut Kehäradan savunsulkuoven ilmatilainen aukko ajojohtimelle sallii sulkemisen jännitteisenä.


Ettei vain tuo materiaali välittömästi johdinaukon ympärillä olisi eristävää? Ainakin sellaista ratkaisua käytetään Helsingin varikon huoltohallien ovissa. Itse ovien maadoitus sitten eliminoi kaikenlaisten indusoituvien jännitteiden jäämisen oviin.

----------


## Max

Luulisi, että ajolangasta katkaistaan virta, kun palo-ovia ryhdytään sulkemaan. Voisiko olla niin?

----------


## mv

> Luulisi, että ajolangasta katkaistaan virta, kun palo-ovia ryhdytään sulkemaan. Voisiko olla niin?


Harjoituksesta on jo sen verran aikaa, että saattaa muisti pätkiä, mutta löytyi toinen kuva. Mielestäni tuossa ovenpielessä oli jonkinlainen hätämaadoitussysteemi, joka pamahti "auki" kun kuviteltu onnettomuus oli tapahtunut. Sitä nimittäin pelastuslaitos pähkäili jonkin aikaa ennen kuin se saatiin taas nostettua normaaliasentoonsa. Tai sen varsinaisen kytkennän tekee toki varmasti joku muu kuin pelastuslaitos. Tämä ovi on siis noin puolivälissä Aviapoliksen laituria.

Oven sijainti näkyy Liikenneviraston Slideshare-palvelussa olevassa "Kehärata; lessons learned"-esityksessä, ajotunneli tulee kuvassa suoraan ratatunnelin kylkeen.

Samassa esityksessä on vielä tarkempaa dataa ovista.

----------


## Max

Mitä kuuluu Espoon suunnalle tänään? Onko joku testaillut liityntälinjoja ja Länsimetroa?

----------


## junabongari

Muutama bussivuoro jatkaa edelleen Länsiväylällä metrosta huolimatta, tosin HSL-liput eivät kelpaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ja länsimetron liityntäliikenteestä on Elmo Allén piirtänyt kartan, josta saa paremmin selvää kuin HSL:n kartoista.

http://elmoallen.name/lansimetro/

----------


## huusmik

> Ja länsimetron liityntäliikenteestä on Elmo Allén piirtänyt kartan, josta saa paremmin selvää kuin HSL:n kartoista.
> 
> http://elmoallen.name/lansimetro/


Ainakin minusta se näyttää yhtä monimutkaiselta, kuin HSL:n vastaava, Keski-Espoon osalta. :Tongue:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Sinällään tällainen auttaa hahmottamaan hyvin linjat, mutta perinteisempään karttaan nähden tähän jää yksi hyvin vakava ongelma: kartta on käytännössä hyödytön, jos tiedossa ei ole kohdepysäkin nimeä. Ja vaikka se olisikin, silti voi olla vaikea keksiä, missä se on. Ongelma tämä on lähinnä turisteille tai muille ulkopuolisille, jotka ovat tulossa Espooseen johonkin vähän sivussa olevaan kohteeseen. Näin kartta- ja liikenneharrastajana itse toki osaan aika äkkkiä hahmottaa, mitä katuja nuo linjat suunnilleen kulkevat ja loppu sujuu opaskartan avulla. Espoolaisille itselle tämä on luultavasti helpompi, kuin perinteinen linjakartta. Kuka ei ole Espoosta, voi kokeeksi miettiä, miten tämän kartan avulla löytää joihinkin kohteisiin, kuten vaikka Haukilahden satamaan, WG-talolle EMMA:aan tai Träskändan kartanolle. Kun asiaa vähän miettii, niin tässä kohtaa tarvittaisiin kyllä perinteinen "spagettikartta", jotta pystyy hahmottamaan, mille pysäkille pitäisi mennä ja mitkä linjat sinne ajavat. Tästä eteenpäin tietysti Elmon kartta onkin sitten jo selvästi parempi, kun miettii, mille metro- tai juna-asemalle menisi ja millä bussilla jatkaisi perille. Pulmaksi tulee lähinnä, mistä selvittää pysäkin nimi. Paperisissa opaskartoissa ainankaan niitä harvemmin on.

Kun joukkoliikennejärjestelmä muuttuu monimutkaisemmaksi, jossain vaiheessa tulee tietysti se raja vastaan, että yhdellä kartalla ei enää pärjätä. Berliinissä esimerkiksi muistaakseni pysäkeillä ja asemilla on peräti kolmet kartat: tällainen Elmon kartan tapainen linjakartta, myös raitio- ja bussilinjoista, opaskartta, johon on lisätty pysäkit ja linjat, sekä vielä pysäkin/aseman lähiympäristön kartta, josta voi katsoa esimerkiksi reitin vaihtoyhteydelle, kävelyreitin pysäkiltä tai asemalta eteenpäin. Tällä setillä sitten löytyykin helposti vastaus kaikenlaisiin kysymyksiin. Ehkäpä tämä on Helsingin seudunkin tie. Eli erikseen tarvitaan kartta, josta näkee, missä pysäkit ja asemat itse kaupungissa ovat ja toinen kartta, mistä näkee, kuinka itse liikenne toimii.

----------


## petteri

Liityntäliikenne toimii nyt kolmatta päivää, vähän yllättäen ilman suurempia nurinoita. Ilmeisesti käyttäjät ovat pääosin ihan tyytyväisiä metroon ja liityntään. Ihan niin kuin idässäkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja länsimetron liityntäliikenteestä on Elmo Allén piirtänyt kartan, josta saa paremmin selvää kuin HSL:n kartoista.
> 
> http://elmoallen.name/lansimetro/


Kartta on todella hyvä ja tarpeellinen, kiitokset Elmo siitä!

Ainoa mitä toivoisin olisi helpommin printattavissa oleva muoto, koska harmaa tausta häivyttää ohuemmat viivat.

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Liityntäliikenne toimii nyt kolmatta päivää, vähän yllättäen ilman suurempia nurinoita. Ilmeisesti käyttäjät ovat pääosin ihan tyytyväisiä metroon ja liityntään. Ihan niin kuin idässäkin.


HSL:n ja HS:n kommenttikentät ja tuntemieni henkilöiden valitus kertoo muuta. Vai meinasitko, että tuntemattomien matkustajien pitäisi valittaa toisilleen koko kyydin ajan joka kerta?

----------


## Makke93

> HSL:n ja HS:n kommenttikentät ja tuntemieni henkilöiden valitus kertoo muuta.


Samoin twitterissä on valiteettu jo kolmatta päivää. Ihmisiä, jotka kehuvat matkan lyhentyneen tai ettei enää tarvitse vaihtaa Kampissa on kymmenesosa verrattuna niihin, jotka valittavat matkan pidentyneen. Myöskin lyhentyneet matkat ovat korkeintaan 5 minuuttia, kun pidentyneet ovat keskimäärin 15min.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Samoin twitterissä on valiteettu jo kolmatta päivää. Ihmisiä, jotka kehuvat matkan lyhentyneen tai ettei enää tarvitse vaihtaa Kampissa on kymmenesosa verrattuna niihin, jotka valittavat matkan pidentyneen. Myöskin lyhentyneet matkat ovat korkeintaan 5 minuuttia, kun pidentyneet ovat keskimäärin 15min.


Länsimetron asemien seudulla asuvalle se oli normi ja odotus, että matka lyhenee. Osa heistä vaihtoi metroon jo ennen tätä liityntäliikenteen muutosta. Kuinka moni hehkuttaa twitterissä, että juna tuli tänään ajallaan ja bussit eivät myöhästelleet verrattuna valituksiiin silloin kun myöhästymisiä tapahtuu?

----------


## aki

> Liityntäliikenne toimii nyt kolmatta päivää, vähän yllättäen ilman suurempia nurinoita. Ilmeisesti käyttäjät ovat pääosin ihan tyytyväisiä metroon ja liityntään. Ihan niin kuin idässäkin.


Nyt kun se varsinainen arki alkoi niin kovin hyvin ei aamuruuhka lähtenyt käyntiin https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...omapaikka-heti 
https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...uivat-kunnolla

----------


## 339-DF

Kävin kokeilemassa pätkän länsimetroa, ihan hyvin se toimi. Auto neljän tunnin kiekkopaikalle Koivusaaren aseman viereen, kunhan se asemapömpeli ensin löytyi, ja siitä sitten yksityisen metroaseman kautta keskustaan. Tai no, ei se ihan yksityinen ollut, oli siellä minun lisäkseni toinenkin matkustaja siellä asemalla. Sitä jäin miettimään, miksi kaikkien kolmen rullaportaan pitää olla käynnissä. Metrovaunussa oli Lauttasaaren ja Ruoholahden asemien välillä lisäkseni 7 henkeä. Jos sen junan neljä vaunua kuormittuivat tasaisesti, niin hyvin olisi väki mahtunut yhteen bussiinkin. Istumapaikoille.

Paluumatkalla olikin sitten ruuhkaisempaa, minun vaunussani oli lisäkseni 13 matkustajaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Matinkylässä matkustajat joutuivat jonottamaan jo metroaseman liukuportaisiin noin kello 7.30 aikaan.


Espoolaiset eivät osaa käyttää liukuportaita vai mistä tässä on kyse?

----------


## HeSa

Siis laitevika ja turvalaitehäiriö. Ei kuulosta hyvältä.  Kaiken kukkaraksi HSL:n suuren viisauden takia länsimetrolle ei ole vaihtoehtoa. Mikä jos liikenne pysähtyy kokonaan ? Metropropaganda saisi olla vähän hiljaisempi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Samalla tavalla ne kaikki viat koskettavat itämetroakin. Koskaan siellä ei ole mitään sen suurempaa kaaosta tullut. Myrskyä vesilasissa, sanoisin.

----------


## Prompter

> Samalla tavalla ne kaikki viat koskettavat itämetroakin. Koskaan siellä ei ole mitään sen suurempaa kaaosta tullut. Myrskyä vesilasissa, sanoisin.


Lännen tilanne on siitä erilainen, että Itäkeskuksesta on metron kanssa päällekkäisiä matkustusmuotoja, kuten nopea h58 Sörnäisten alueelle asti. Länsimetron alueelta ne on kuitenkin saneerattu pois tehokkaasti. Esimerkiksi Matinkylästä Tapiolaan pääsee suoralla linjalla 111, mutta se kiertelee ja kaartelee lähestulkoon puolisen tuntia matkassa, joka metrolla hoituu alle kymmenessä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lännen tilanne on siitä erilainen, että Itäkeskuksesta on metron kanssa päällekkäisiä matkustusmuotoja, kuten nopea h58 Sörnäisten alueelle asti.


Valtaosa on menossa Sörkasta eteenpäin, joten se vaatii kuitenkin vaihtoa ratikkaan tai bussiin. Etelä-Espoosta taas pääsee bussilla junan varteen, josta pääsee suht nopeasti keskustaan. Mutta on toki lähtökohta aika erilainen.

Vaan nyt oli kuitenkin kyse viasta, joka ei lamauttanut metroa. Eikä sellaisia vikoja kovin usein tule muutenkaan. Itä-Helsinki on pitempiaikaisten katkosten (ainakin suunniteltujen sellaisten) aikana ollut korvausbussin varassa. Veikkaan, että samanlaiseen on varauduttu Etelä-Espoossakin.

----------


## Max

Tänä aamuna Espoo sitten heräsikin poikkeusliikenteeseen, kun ei metroa saatu uudella osuudella kulkemaan...

----------


## Makke93

> Tänä aamuna Espoo sitten heräsikin poikkeusliikenteeseen, kun ei metroa saatu uudella osuudella kulkemaan...


Mistäs mahtaa olla kyse? Metro on kulkenut lännessä ilman sen ihmeellisempää melkein kaksi kuukautta ja juuri kun normaali arki alkaa liityntälinjaston kanssa, niin kahtena aamuna peräkkäin poksahtaa turvalaite. Ainoa ero on, että pääkaupunkiseudulla on vihdoinkin mennyt pakkasen puolelle, mutta ei sen pitäisi tunnelissa vaikuttaa.

----------


## aki

> Mistäs mahtaa olla kyse? Metro on kulkenut lännessä ilman sen ihmeellisempää melkein kaksi kuukautta ja juuri kun normaali arki alkaa liityntälinjaston kanssa, niin kahtena aamuna peräkkäin poksahtaa turvalaite. Ainoa ero on, että pääkaupunkiseudulla on vihdoinkin mennyt pakkasen puolelle, mutta ei sen pitäisi tunnelissa vaikuttaa.


Asetinlaitevika tietokoneessa https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...tymisen-tanaan.

----------


## Makke93

> Asetinlaitevika tietokoneessa https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...tymisen-tanaan.


Juu, osaan minäkin uutisia lukea, mutta miksi siis jo toinen päivä peräkkäin, sitä ihmettelen.

----------


## HeSa

Länsimetron tähän saakka saamat kokemukset eivät ole kovin rohkaisevia. Suuri osa espoolaisista on ilmeisesti sinisilmäisesti niellyt kaunista metropropagandaa ja vasta muutamia viikkoja ennen liityntäliikenteen alkamista on oivallettu karua totuutta vaikka sitä olisi pitänyt aavistaa jo aikoja sitten. Itse metrossa ei ole sinänsä mitään vikaa, sen sijaan liian monessa järjestelyssä metroliikenteen yhteydessä. Tässä muutama esimerkki:

- Jopa kaksinkertaiset matka-ajat liityntäyhteyksistä ja lopullisesta määränpäästä riippuen.

- Metroliikenteen haavottuvaisuus häiriöiden sattuessa, varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon että vaihtoehtoisia reittejä Eteläespoosta Helsinkiin ei enää ole.

- Infrastruktuuri Matinkylässä ei kaikin puolin vastaa metroliikenteen ja sen lähialueen vaatimuksiin. Ison Omenan parkkihallin hidas puomisysteemi lisää sekin ajoittain ruuhkat ja autojonot Piispansillalla.

- Liityntäbussien pysäkit ja niiden sijainti Piispansillan länsipuolella ovat liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta osittain kyseenalaisia.

- Matinkylän aseman rullaportaat (kolme vierekkäin) liikkuvat aina vain samaan suuntaan, ylös- tai alaspäin, riippumatta siitä mihin valtaosa matkustajista liikkuu vaikka ne voidaan säätää tarpeen vaatiessa. Muista asemista en tiedä, mutta tyytymättömyyttä on kuulemma esiintynyt ainakin Tapiolassa.

Kun siihen vielä lisätään eilisen ja tämän päivän aamuruuhkaongelmat on paljon vielä korjattava ja parannettava ennenkuin ansaitaan matkustajien luottamusta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> - Matinkylän aseman rullaportaat (kolme vierekkäin) liikkuvat aina vain samaan suuntaan, ylös- tai alaspäin, riippumatta siitä mihin valtaosa matkustajista liikkuu vaikka ne voidaan säätää tarpeen vaatiessa. Muista asemista en tiedä, mutta tyytymättömyyttä on kuulemma esiintynyt ainakin Tapiolassa.


Perinteisestihän portaista kaksi kulkee ylöspäin ja yksi alas perusteena se, että metro syöttää matkustajia pulsseina, mutta asemalle saavutaan enemmän tasaisena virtana. Mutta kun metrojunat ovat lyhyitä ja kokonaisuuteen tulee maanalainen bussiasema, tällainen järjestely ei välttämättä ehkä olekaan paras mahdollinen. Olisiko tuossa oikeastaan tarvittu jo neljä rullaporrasta. Haasteenahan Matinkylän kohdalla on, että liityntäliikenteen tulisi vähentyä merkittävästi, kun Kivenlahden jatke avataan ja kun maan alle rakentaminen on kallista, niin mitoitukset on varmastikin jätetty mahdollisimman lähelle minimiä.

----------


## EVhki

> Matinkylän metroaseman liukuportaiden kulkusuunta vaihdetaan. Muutoksen jälkeen saapuvien ja lähtevien matkustajien kulku ei laituritasolla risteä kuten tähän asti.
> 
> Liityntäliikenteen alkamisen jälkeen Matinkylän aseman matkustajamäärät ovat osoittautuneet suuriksi, jonka vuoksi esimerkiksi liukuportaisiin joutuu jonkin aikaa jonottamaan. Liikkumisen helpottamiseksi metroaseman liukuportaiden kulkusuuntaa vaihdetaan, ja jatkossa liukuportaista vasemmanpuoleinen vie alas laituritasolle ja kaksi oikeanpuoleista laiturilta ylös lippuhallitasolle. 
> 
> Matinkylän asemalle ohjautuu ruuhka-aikaan hyvin paljon ihmisiä. HKL pyytää matkustajilta kärsivällisyyttä metroon siirtyessään. Matkustajat voivat itse sujuvoittaa liikkumista siirtymällä asemalaiturilla ripeästi ovilta eteenpäin junan toiseen päähän. 
> 
> Tulevina vuosina tilanne tulee helpottamaan, kun länsimetron jatke Kivenlahteen valmistuu. Osittaista parannusta on luvassa jo sitä aiemmin kun Matinkylän metroaseman toisen pään sisäänkäynti saadaan ympäristön rakennustöiden valmistuttua käyttöön.
> 
> 
> Lue uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...


Jonkinlaista säätöä Matinkylän liukuporrasjärjestelyihin ollaan HKL:n tiedotteen mukaan tekemässä. Ihmettelen kyllä, miksi saapuvat ja lähtevät matkustajat on pantu kulkemaan ristikkäin alkujaankaan, kuten tiedote sanoo.

----------


## samulih

> Länsimetron tähän saakka saamat kokemukset eivät ole kovin rohkaisevia. Suuri osa espoolaisista on ilmeisesti sinisilmäisesti niellyt kaunista metropropagandaa ja vasta muutamia viikkoja ennen liityntäliikenteen alkamista on oivallettu karua totuutta vaikka sitä olisi pitänyt aavistaa jo aikoja sitten. Itse metrossa ei ole sinänsä mitään vikaa, sen sijaan liian monessa järjestelyssä metroliikenteen yhteydessä. Tässä muutama esimerkki:.


Eikös ne sitten periaatteessa ole Espoon kaupungin ongelmia   :Wink: 

Ja lopettajaa se propaganda jne, latelu, jos käyttäisitte yhtä paljon aikaa ongelmien ratkaisuun ei meillä olisi ihmiskuntana ongelmia ollenkaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo länsimetron aiheuttamista muutoksista matka-ajoissa. Haukilahtelainen opettaja oli purskahtanut itkuun kertoessaan työmatkansa pidentyneen 20 minuutista 45 minuuttiin. Latokaskelainen rouva puolestaan ihmettelee, miksei liityntäbussi kulje tiheämmin kuin aiempi suora bussi ja miksei bussin aikatauluja ole synkattu metron aikatauluun. Hänen matka-aikansa on pidentynyt 20 minuutista 60 minuuttiin.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005518718.html

Taitaa espoolaisilla autokauppiailla olla edessään kissanpäivät. Toistaiseksi Länsiväylän henkilöautoliikenteen kasvu on kuitenkin ollut maltillista, ale 1000 autoa vuorokaudessa lisää verrattuna vuoden takaiseen.

----------


## 8.6

> HS kertoo länsimetron aiheuttamista muutoksista matka-ajoissa. Haukilahtelainen opettaja oli purskahtanut itkuun kertoessaan työmatkansa pidentyneen 20 minuutista 45 minuuttiin. Latokaskelainen rouva puolestaan ihmettelee, miksei liityntäbussi kulje tiheämmin kuin aiempi suora bussi ja miksei bussin aikatauluja ole synkattu metron aikatauluun. Hänen matka-aikansa on pidentynyt 20 minuutista 60 minuuttiin.


Latokaskelainen rouva liioittelee. Latokaskesta kesti suoralla bussilla Kamppiin kesti ruuhkassa 40 min ja päivällä 30 min. Metroon vaihtaen taas 50 min. Rouva ei selvästi liiku ruuhka-aikaan, mutta ei matka-aika nyt sentään kolminkertaistu. Tuohon 50 minuuttiin on laskettu 650 metrin verran kävelyä. Haukilahdesta suora bussiyhteys Kamppiin taas olisi järkevä, koska metroasemalle mennessä edetään väärään suuntaan.

----------


## Makke93

> HS kertoo länsimetron aiheuttamista muutoksista matka-ajoissa. Haukilahtelainen opettaja oli purskahtanut itkuun kertoessaan työmatkansa pidentyneen 20 minuutista 45 minuuttiin. Latokaskelainen rouva puolestaan ihmettelee, miksei liityntäbussi kulje tiheämmin kuin aiempi suora bussi ja miksei bussin aikatauluja ole synkattu metron aikatauluun. Hänen matka-aikansa on pidentynyt 20 minuutista 60 minuuttiin.
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005518718.html
> 
> Taitaa espoolaisilla autokauppiailla olla edessään kissanpäivät. Toistaiseksi Länsiväylän henkilöautoliikenteen kasvu on kuitenkin ollut maltillista, ale 1000 autoa vuorokaudessa lisää verrattuna vuoden takaiseen.


Aikamoista korttia Lähdetie vilautti kun sanoi, että kapasiteetin lisäämiseen vaihtoehdot ovat puoliautomatisointi tai penkkien vähennys. 



Tänäänkin on muuten twitterissä valittanut pari henkilöä, että metroon ei meinaa mahtua. Saattaa toisaalta olla kyse siitä, ettei ole totuttu Espoossa vielä seisomapaikkoihin. Vaikken ole kyllä itsekkään Junan ja Bussin käyttäjänä.

https://twitter.com/styranki/status/950975233384579072
https://twitter.com/TuulaHelander/st...65381434355712

Luin toisen viestin aluksi väärin ja luulin henkilön sanoneen, ettei metro liikennöi Matinkylään, jolloin yritin katsoa live-kartasta metrojunien sijainteja. Ja eihän niitä nääkkään enään tai tällä hetkellä. Ei ole reittioppaassakaan paikannukseen perustuvia saapumisaikoja.

----------


## j-lu

Tuon yhden HS:n jutun perusteella voi jo sanoa, että HSL on ongelma. Siellähän ollaan lausuntojen perusteella ihan pihalla kaupunkiliikenteestä.

Helsingin metrossa on paljon istumapaikkoja, koska se on lähiömetro, jossa keskimääräiset matkat ovat verrattain pitkiä. Ei täkäläistä metroa voi verrata kaupunkimetroihin ja niiden istumapaikkamääriin. 20 minsaa on puuduttava aika seisoa paikallaan ihmisjoukossa terveellekin ihmiselle. Ei se ole hyvää joukkoliikennettä.

Automäärä ei Länsiväylällä metron myötä/vuoksi vähene. Ei kukaan, joka on lukenut mitään liikennetutkimusta viimeisen 20 vuoden aikana, voi sellaista olettaa. Ymmärrän ,että joku Vapaavuori lausuu läpiä päähänsä autoliikenteen vähenemisestä tekniikan ja palveluiden myötä, koska hän ei ole liikenteen asiantuntija, mutta HSL on joukkoliikenneoperaattori.

Minun käy sääliksi niitä espoolaisia, joiden elämä metron myötä hankaloituu, joiden asunto-omaisuudesta on haukattu siivu. Vaikka tykkään ajatella, että ihmiset ovat itse vastuussa elämästään, niin pakko on myös sanoa, että virkamiehet ja poliitikot, jotka ovat toitottaneet kymmenen vuotta metron erinomaisuutta, ovat osavastuussa. Metroa myytiin niin, että häviäjiä ei ole, vaikka alusta saakka oli selvää, että suuri osa eteläespoolaisista häviää jollain ajanjaksolla, ehkä pysyvästi sikäli kun Espoo ei saa kaavoitettua kaupunkia, ja (rakennusliikkeiden ja kunnan lisäksi) vain ne onnekkaat voittavat, jotka ovat asuneet kävelymatkan päässä asemasta. 

Ei tässä kyllä mitään uutta ollut. Turhauttaa vaan lukea tällaista kahvilla oloa vielä sen jälkeen kun on jo housuissa. Yritetään selitellä asioita parhain päin, kun unelmahöttö ei toteutunutkaan.

"Väkisinkin on niitä, joiden matka-aika pitenee." Ilmeisesti kuitenkin ihan mitättömän marginaalinen vähemmistö.

"Matkustustapa on vähän erilainen." Erilainen on siis eufemismi huonolle.

"Osa autoilijoista odottaa, että Länsiväylällä  olisi paremmin tilaa." Tämä on optimistisen ihmisen toiveikas selitys havainnolle, että osa on jo todennut joukkoliikennepalvelun huonontuneen ja vaihtanut autoon.

----------


## iiko

> Tuon yhden HS:n jutun perusteella voi jo sanoa, että HSL on ongelma. Siellähän ollaan lausuntojen perusteella ihan pihalla kaupunkiliikenteestä.
> 
> Helsingin metrossa on paljon istumapaikkoja, koska se on lähiömetro, jossa keskimääräiset matkat ovat verrattain pitkiä. Ei täkäläistä metroa voi verrata kaupunkimetroihin ja niiden istumapaikkamääriin. 20 minsaa on puuduttava aika seisoa paikallaan ihmisjoukossa terveellekin ihmiselle. Ei se ole hyvää joukkoliikennettä.


Osan metron ahtaudesta johtuvasta valituksesta voi aivan perustellusti kaataa (espoolaisten) poliitikkojen niskaan: Kuka halusi lyhyitä laitureita ja lyhyitä junia? Kun metro on jo nyt aivan turvoksissa, niin mitä voidaan odottaa tulevaisuudessa? Paluu kolmen yksikön juniin tulee olemaan aivan välttämätöntä jo aivan lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## j-lu

> Osan metron ahtaudesta johtuvasta valituksesta voi aivan perustellusti kaataa (espoolaisten) poliitikkojen niskaan: Kuka halusi lyhyitä laitureita ja lyhyitä junia?


Eivät virkamiehet tuossa osattomia olleet. Toki poliittinen realiteetti oli se, että kuluja piti karsia, mutta laitureiden lyhennysidea oli automaattiuskovaisten virkamiesten. 

Mitäpä siinä sitten poliitikko osaa sanoa, kun HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja väittää, että lyhyt metro riittää automaatin myötä pitkälle tulevaisuuteen ja että automatisoinnissa ei ole mitään ongelmaa? Kertoo, että jlf.fissä diletanteilla on sellaisia ja sellaisia argumentteja laitureiden lyhennystä vastaan?

----------


## jodo

Osan ahtaudesta selittänee myös se, että suurin osa ihmisistä haluaa jostain psykologisesta syystä junan etummaiseen vaunuun jolloin se pakkautuu täyteen jo ennenkuin juna lähtee Matinkylästä. Perällä lienisi kuitenkin tilaa.

----------


## ViviP

Hesarissa törmäsin juttuun, jonka mukaan iso osa Vantaan busseista kohta jättävät matkustajat Kalasataman metroon Rautatientorin sijaan. Entistä ahtaampaa tulee kun koko metro jouduttiin muuttamaan länsimetroyhteensopivaksi tyngäksi. Kohta vaunuista revitään kaikki penkit irti ja lattia jaetaan neljännesneliömetrin tilkkuihin, joihin metromatkustajan on mahduttava. Itse tapiolalaisena kuulun matka-ajan suhteen neutraaleihin käyttäjiin, mutta ahtaus on ahdistavaa. Nyt odottelen Tapiolassa sitä "omaa" tyhjää junaa mieluummin kuin tungen Matinkylän karjavaunuun. Kauhulla odotan aikaa, kun se herkku loppuu. Laitan oheen vielä linkin HS:n juttuun. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005517516.html

----------


## HeSa

> Eikös ne sitten periaatteessa ole Espoon kaupungin ongelmia  
> 
> Ja lopettajaa se propaganda jne, latelu, jos käyttäisitte yhtä paljon aikaa ongelmien ratkaisuun ei meillä olisi ihmiskuntana ongelmia ollenkaan


Katuverkko ei tietenkään ole metron tai HSL:n ongelma, mutta ongelmia sen suhteen on loppupäässä aina myös matkustajien päänvaivaa. Ja ongelmien ratkaisu kuuluu asiantuntijoille, tavallinen matti meikäläinen pystyy vain antamaan "hyviä neuvoja". 
Propaganda on yleensä tosiasioiden kaunistelu ja tietenkin aika luonnollista kun haluaa edistää jotain. Vastakohta on asiallinen informointi, siinä on suuri ero. Metron kohdalla ihmiset ovat varmasti myös halunneet nähdä vain positiiviset asiat eikä haittoja.

----------


## Makke93

Länsiväylä Uutisoi Vihreiden vaativan joitain suoria busseja Kamppiin ja SDP:n vaativan kumpaakin linjaa Matinkylään. https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...laan-ja-suoria
Luulin aluksi, että politikot oikeasti arvioivat kapasiteettia vikapäivien perusteella, kun oli vain yksi Juna liikkeellä koko Länsipuolella, mutta ilmeisesti ei olekkaan näin, nimittäin:
Nyt saadaan ihan numeroita jo pöytään:
https://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/239...aa-virhearvion

Länsimetron puolelta on nousuja ollut 75 000 päivässä. saattaa nousta tämän viikon aikana 80 000:een, sanoo Tero Anttila. HSL:n arvio liityntäliikenteen alulle oli 60 000.
Matinkylässä Nousuja on ollut 30 000 päivässä, Anttilan mukaan noin 4000 huipputuntina Matinkylästä viime viikolla, eli keskimäärin 335 per 5min, kun istumapaikkoja on 228. Ei ihme, että on valitettu. 


Kummankin linjan viemisestä Matinkylään puheen ollen Twitterissä, yksi henkilö väitti ettei näin pystytä tekemään, kun 2,5min on liian pieni kääntöaika yhdeltä asemalta. Osaako joku täällä sanoa onko paikkansa pitävä väite?

----------


## APH

> Kummankin linjan viemisestä Matinkylään puheen ollen Twitterissä, yksi henkilö väitti ettei näin pystytä tekemään, kun 2,5min on liian pieni kääntöaika yhdeltä asemalta. Osaako joku täällä sanoa onko paikkansa pitävä väite?


Taitaa kyllä olla, sen takia joka toinen juna käännettiin Kampissa länsimetron myöhästyttyä.

----------


## Markku K

> Taitaa kyllä olla, sen takia joka toinen juna käännettiin Kampissa länsimetron myöhästyttyä.


Kääntäminen Kampissa johtui siitä että Ruoholahden kääntöraide ei pysty vetämään 2,5min vuoroväliä. Matinkylä pystyy 2,5min vuoroväliin. Jos joku muuta väittää niin kuulisin kernaasti perustelut.  :Cool:

----------


## Zambo

> Kääntäminen Kampissa johtui siitä että Ruoholahden kääntöraide ei pysty vetämään 2,5min vuoroväliä. Matinkylä pystyy 2,5min vuoroväliin. Jos joku muuta väittää niin kuulisin kernaasti perustelut.


Mikä eron aiheuttaa, että toisessa paikassa 2,5min onnistuu, toisessa ei? Tilanpuute? Tekniikan nopeus?

----------


## Markku K

> Mikä eron aiheuttaa, että toisessa paikassa 2,5min onnistuu, toisessa ei? Tilanpuute? Tekniikan nopeus?


Tilanpuute on hyvin sanottu. Vähän yksinkertaistettuna:
Ruoholahdessa laiturilta katsoen kääntöraiteen jälkimmäinen vaihde (ja samalla raidevirtapiiri) on lähempänä kuin Matinkylässä. Ruoholahdessa laituriin saapuva juna tarvitseee tämän jälkimmäisen vaihteen kulkutien ohiajovaralle ja kääntöraiteelta lähtevä juna tarvitsee saman vaihteen kulkutielleen. Koska päällekkäisyyttä ei voi olla, niin jompi kumpi juna odottaa. Matinkylässä tätä rajoitusta ei ole; jälkimmäinen vaihde on riittävän kaukana laiturista, yli 150m päässä. Juna voi saapua laituriin samaan aikaan kun pohjoiselta kääntöraiteelta ajaa juna Matinkylän 1-laituriin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetron puolelta on nousuja ollut 75 000 päivässä. saattaa nousta tämän viikon aikana 80 000:een, sanoo Tero Anttila. HSL:n arvio liityntäliikenteen alulle oli 60 000.
> Matinkylässä Nousuja on ollut 30 000 päivässä, Anttilan mukaan noin 4000 huipputuntina Matinkylästä viime viikolla, eli keskimäärin 335 per 5min, kun istumapaikkoja on 228. Ei ihme, että on valitettu.


Jos matkustajamäärä on 20.000 enemmän kuin ennustettiin ennen liikenteen aloittamista, niin ihan hyvin voisi muutama bussilinja pistää ajamaan suoraan Helsinkiin  , esim paikoista joista liityntämatka Matinkylään tai Tapiolaan ei vedä mutta moottoritietä pitkin  vetäisi. Sitten kun Tapiolan metroasema ja terminaali on kokonaan valmis tarvittavine katujärjestelyineen, voitaisiin palata asiaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## ArtiZi

> Aikamoista korttia Lähdetie vilautti kun sanoi, että kapasiteetin lisäämiseen vaihtoehdot ovat puoliautomatisointi tai penkkien vähennys.


Kuulisin mielelläni lisää vaihtoehtoja jos on mielessä. Varmaan jonkinlaista selvitystä metron kapasiteetin kasvattamisesta aletaan sorvata. Toistaiseksi ei kuitenkaan ole ollut kovin paljon vielä evindenssiä, että kapasiteetti olisi oikeasti loppumassa. Ruuhkaa kyllä on välillä asemilla ja joissain vaunuosastoissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Aikamoista korttia Lähdetie vilautti kun sanoi, että kapasiteetin lisäämiseen vaihtoehdot ovat puoliautomatisointi tai penkkien vähennys.


Mitäs aikamoista tuossa on, ovathan nuo olleet suunnitelmissa automatisointihankkeen alusta asti. Tai penkkien vähentämisestä tietty ei ääneen juuri puhuttu ennen kuin automatisointi alkoi mennä reisille, mutta siitäkin on nyt jo monta vuotta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:49 ----------




> Länsimetron puolelta on nousuja ollut 75 000 päivässä. saattaa nousta tämän viikon aikana 80 000:een, sanoo Tero Anttila. HSL:n arvio liityntäliikenteen alulle oli 60 000.
> Matinkylässä Nousuja on ollut 30 000 päivässä, Anttilan mukaan noin 4000 huipputuntina Matinkylästä viime viikolla, eli keskimäärin 335 per 5min, kun istumapaikkoja on 228. Ei ihme, että on valitettu.


Piti kaivaa esille Länsimetron YVA-selvitys joulukuulta 2015. Siinä esitetyn ennusteen mukaan Matinkylän asemalla olisi 30 000 käyttäjää päivässä _vuonna 2030_. Mallissa näemmä ei ole metron kakkosvaihetta, eli on ennustettu liityntäliikennettä vuonna 2030. En ole varma, mitä "käyttäjää" tarkoittaa, mutta lienee kai nousuja. Helsingin rajan ylittäviä matkustajia on ennustettu 55600 päivässä 2030, lienee sekin jo ylitetty.

En tiedä, ovatko tuoreemmat mallit osuneet lähemmäs totuutta, mutta ainakin YVA näyttää olleen reilusti alakantissa.

https://www.lansimetro.fi/wp/wp-cont...lostus_yva.pdf

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos matkustajamäärä on 20.000 enemmän kuin ennustettiin ennen liikenteen aloittamista...


Mä vähän ihmettelen noita lukuja. Länsimetroon ennustettiin 100 000 nousua vuorokaudessa eli karkeasti puolet siitä mitä itämetrossa. Nyt sanotaan, että huomattavasti pienempi luku olisi jotenkin yllättävän suuri.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Minua on aina ihmetyttänyt, miksi metrossa istumajärjestys on 2½ + 2½, kun vastaavan levyisissä lähijunissa se on 2 + 3? Oliko helsinkiläisten ahterit niin leveitä, että tarvittiin leveämmät penkit? Vakavasti ottaen, ilmeisesti lähijunan mallilla seisomatilaa jää vähemmän ja vaunusta poistuminen on hankalaa. On se kyllä täydessä metrojunassakin vaikeaa: ainakin poistuminen pitää ennakoida hyvissä ajoin, ettei jää jumiin täpö täyteen junaan. Tällainen järjestelyantaisi istumapaikkoja neljänneksen lisää. 
Juha

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuon yhden HS:n jutun perusteella voi jo sanoa, että HSL on ongelma. Siellähän ollaan lausuntojen perusteella ihan pihalla kaupunkiliikenteestä.


En varsinaisesti ole väitteestäsi kovin eri mieltä, mutta en minä silti lähtisi haukkumaan Höseliä siitä, että länsimetro on pilannut Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen. Eihän siltä ole missään vaiheessa kysytty metrosta yhtään mitään, se vaan on tehty koska niin On Sovittu, ja sitten on ilmoitetty Höselille, että kun meidän kaikki rahat meni nyt tähän metroon, niin tässä olis tällanen puolityhjä rahasäkki, hommatkaa sillä vähän busseja. Lopputuloksena on sitten umpisurkeaksi muuttunut bussiliikenne vieläpä niin, että metron vaikutus heijastuu pitkälle E-Espoon ulkopuolellekin heikentyneinä yhteyksinä.

Olen monesti sanonut, että länsimetro ei ole joukkoliikennehanke. Silläkin uhalla, että alan muistuttaa papukaijaa, sanon taas. Metro on saavuttanut kaikki tavoitteensa: tunneliveljet saivat louhittavaa ja rakennusliikkeet kivasti tontteja rakennettavaksi. Jos nyt sitten siinä sivussa muutama kymmenen tuhatta joukkoliikennematkaa menee pilalle, niin se on pikkuseikka.




> Minua on aina ihmetyttänyt, miksi metrossa istumajärjestys on 2½ + 2½, kun vastaavan levyisissä lähijunissa se on 2 + 3?


Miksei, kun kerran voi. Kivempi se on istua väljässä M100-penkissä, kun ei tarvii olla kylki kyljessä naapurin kanssa. M300:ssa tätä luksusta ei tosin valitettavasti enää ole, millä varmaan ennakoidaan sitä, että metrossakin joutuu seisomaan. Helsingillä oli aikanaan maailman leveimmiksi kehutut metrovaunut, en tiedä onko ennätys enää voimassa.




> Katuverkko ei tietenkään ole metron tai HSL:n ongelma...


Se on mitä suurimmassa määrin metron eli länsimetrohankkeen ongelma ja asia. Tosin tässä hankkeessa on pintaliikenneyhteyksien kustannukset piilotettu pois metron luvuista ja sijoitettu ne Espoon kaupungin budjettiin, kun taas samaan aikaan suunnitelluissa ja päätetyissä ratikkahankkeissa kaikki mahdolliset reitin varren asiat budjetoitiin ratikkahankkeen kuluihin.

Mutta toki on niin, ettei metro ole vain se tunneli maan alla. Olennainen osa hanketta ovat myös asemat ja yhteydet asemille: bussiterminaalit, kadut, raitit ja fillaritelineet. Jos nämä on suunniteltu väärin tai huonosti, niin siitä sopii moittia länsimetrohanketta.

Höseli tietysti jää taas väliinputoajaksi. Kai se joskus antaa lausuntoja liikenne- ja katusuunnitelmista, mutta ainakaan Helsingissä Höselin lausuntoihin ja aloitteisiin ei ole suhtauduttu kovinkaan kuulevalla korvalla. En mieti tässä niinkään metroa, vaan toiveita erilaisiksi bussikaistajärjestelyiksi ympäri kaupunkia. Toiveiksi ovat tuntuneet jäävän.

----------


## PepeB

> Minua on aina ihmetyttänyt, miksi metrossa istumajärjestys on 2½ + 2½, kun vastaavan levyisissä lähijunissa se on 2 + 3? Oliko helsinkiläisten ahterit niin leveitä, että tarvittiin leveämmät penkit? Vakavasti ottaen, ilmeisesti lähijunan mallilla seisomatilaa jää vähemmän ja vaunusta poistuminen on hankalaa. On se kyllä täydessä metrojunassakin vaikeaa: ainakin poistuminen pitää ennakoida hyvissä ajoin, ettei jää jumiin täpö täyteen junaan. Tällainen järjestelyantaisi istumapaikkoja neljänneksen lisää. 
> Juha


Eikös uudempiin Flirteihin tullut penkit uudella 2+2 jaolla, jotta käytäviä saatiin leveämmiksi?

----------


## hmikko

Lähijunien osalta lienee ainakin aiemmilla hankintakierroksilla sisustettu osin myös pidempien matkojen varalta, siis Riiihimäelle / Lahteen tms. Nyt on tosin pisimmät metromatkatkin venymässä ajallisesti samaan luokkaan.

Tuossa edellä pistin YVA-selvityksen vuoden väärin: se on tietysti 2005, ei 2015.

----------


## 339-DF

Länsimetrosta aikanaan niin kovin innoissaan ollut HS jatkaa kriittisten juttujen sarjaa, mikä on tietysti turvallista nyt, kun metro on rakennettu ja tavoitteet saavutettu. Nyt on saatu langan päähän espoolaisia poliitikkoja ja virkamieskin, joiden mielestä tarttis tehrä jotain, kun metro osoittautuikin huonoksi, hitaaksi ja ahtaaksi. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005519661.html

Tuonne uutiseen on nyt yöllä lisätty vielä sellainenkin Höselin Anttilan suuhun pantu tieto, että selvitetään Tapiolan-junien ajamista Matinkylään asti. Miten se mahtaisi onnistua, onko kalustoa tosiaan niin paljon ylimääräisenä, vaikka juniakin on nyt kulussa kaksi enemmän kuin mitä piti olla? Kuljettajat, kuten muistamme, eivät tahdo riittää nykyiseenkään liikenteeseen.

No, kyllähän Höseli varmaan voi tilata suoria Kampin-bussejakin, jos Espoo ne maksaa. Siinä vaan taitaa sen verran monet kasvot mennä, etten ihan heti tuohon usko vaikka miten olisi valtuuston virallinen jumppamaikka Hesarin sivulla jalkaa polkemassa.

----------


## hmikko

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005519661.html





> Olemme pyytäneet Helsingin seudun liikennettä arvioimaan, millä keinoilla julkinen liikenne saadaan Espoossa toimimaan mahdollisimman nopeasti, sanoo Espoon teknisen toimen johtaja Olli Isotalo.
> 
> Espoo koettaa pitää asukkaiden puolta. Ymmärrämme, että uusi liikennejärjestelmä hakee vielä muotoaan. Ihmisten arjen pitää kuitenkin sujua, ja siksi joukkoliikenteen pitää olla sujuvaa ja luotettavaa.


Höh. Ikään kuin Espoo ei olisi metroa ja liityntäliikennettä päättänyt hyväksyä ja rakentaa.

----------


## Makke93

> Mitäs aikamoista tuossa on, ovathan nuo olleet suunnitelmissa automatisointihankkeen alusta asti. Tai penkkien vähentämisestä tietty ei ääneen juuri puhuttu ennen kuin automatisointi alkoi mennä reisille, mutta siitäkin on nyt jo monta vuotta.


Noh kuitenkin ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen penkkien vähennyksestä itse Metron kohdalla, joka on muuten aikamoinen palvelutason vähennys, jos kerran ruuhkassa on jo nyt istumapaikat mennyt Matinkylässä ja sieltä on melkein 20min matka keskustaan. 

Suorilla busseilla ratkaisu on mielestäni paras vaihtoehto. Edes sentään vain ruuhkavuoroiksi. Se voidaan toteuttaa lähes välittömästi ja ei tuhoa palvelutasoa, päinvastoin. Kummatkin linjat Matinkylään auttaisi istumapaikkojen saantia Tapiolasta länteen, muttei lyhennä matkoja näiltä ääritapauksilta, jotka saattavat herkästi vaihtaa autoon. Automatisointi on taas sellainen ikuisuusprojekti, joka ei välttämättä tuota tulosta ja jos tuottaa niin aikaisintaan 10 vuoden päästä. Samoin Asemien pidennys maksaa varmaan enemmän kuin kokonaan uusi metro.  




> Mä vähän ihmettelen noita lukuja. Länsimetroon ennustettiin 100 000 nousua vuorokaudessa eli karkeasti puolet siitä mitä itämetrossa. Nyt sanotaan, että huomattavasti pienempi luku olisi jotenkin yllättävän suuri.


Ainakin kapasiteettitutkimuksessa Länsimetron nousut olivat suunnilleen puolet Itämetrosta, mutta siinä oli mukana 2. vaihe. Saattaisiko 100 000 nousua olla vuoden 2025 luku Kivenlahden metron kanssa?



Sellainen asia tuli myös mieleen, että kuinka nousijamäärät voivat olla 20000 odotettua korkeammat, mutta autojen määrä länsiväylällä on lähes ennallaan? Odottiko HSL, että ihmiset vaihtaisivat enemmän omaan autoon vai onko metro syönyt Rantaradalta matkustajia?

----------


## 8.6

> Tuonne uutiseen on nyt yöllä lisätty vielä sellainenkin Höselin Anttilan suuhun pantu tieto, että selvitetään Tapiolan-junien ajamista Matinkylään asti. Miten se mahtaisi onnistua, onko kalustoa tosiaan niin paljon ylimääräisenä, vaikka juniakin on nyt kulussa kaksi enemmän kuin mitä piti olla? Kuljettajat, kuten muistamme, eivät tahdo riittää nykyiseenkään liikenteeseen.


Ajokunnossa olevia kahden vaunuparin junia on arviolta 43. Vuorotarpeesta en tiedä, mutta tuon pitäisi riittää Matinkylään ajamiseen. Kuljettajat eivät tosiaan kuitenkaan riitä.

----------


## Etika

> Piti kaivaa esille Länsimetron YVA-selvitys joulukuulta 2015. Siinä esitetyn ennusteen mukaan Matinkylän asemalla olisi 30 000 käyttäjää päivässä _vuonna 2030_. Mallissa näemmä ei ole metron kakkosvaihetta, eli on ennustettu liityntäliikennettä vuonna 2030. En ole varma, mitä "käyttäjää" tarkoittaa, mutta lienee kai nousuja. Helsingin rajan ylittäviä matkustajia on ennustettu 55600 päivässä 2030, lienee sekin jo ylitetty.
> 
> En tiedä, ovatko tuoreemmat mallit osuneet lähemmäs totuutta, mutta ainakin YVA näyttää olleen reilusti alakantissa.
> 
> https://www.lansimetro.fi/wp/wp-cont...lostus_yva.pdf


Ainakin täältä Länsimetron sivulta löytyvien ennusteiden perusteella tämä toteutunut kuorma savuutta tai jo ylittää vuoden 2020 ennustetun kuorman : https://www.lansimetro.fi/wp/wp-cont...sennusteet.pdf

Ihan kiintoisasti, lännessä ilmeisesti aletaan lähestyä tässä raportissa oletettua vuoden 2025 matkustajamäärää tähän tahtiin jo selvästi ennen sitä vuotta: http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/ko...15403-14-1.PDF
Ennusteiden mukaan siis 2025 olisi metron kapasiteetti tapissa ja keinoksi lännessä annetaan kahta vaihtoehtoa: Tapiolan linjan päätepysäkin siirtäminen Finnooseen tai joitakin ruuhkabussilinjoja Etelä-Espoon sisälle metron rinnalle. Todennäköisesti tässä ovat ne "järeämmät keinot", joihin HSL viittaa (toki Finnoon sijaan toisen linjan pääteasema olisi nyt Matinkylä).

----------


## HeSa

HKL:n Lähteenmäen lausunto että istumapaikkojen vähentäminen olisi vaihtoehto tulevien kapasiteettiongelmien ratkaisemiseksi on mielestäni ainutlaatuisen törkeä ja ylimielinen. Meitä siis pakotettaisiin matkustamaan karjakuljetusvaunuissa ! (viviP:n lainaus). 
Ja kuten j-lu niin aiheellisesti huomautti pääkaupunkimetro on lähiömetro eikä sitä voi verrata miljoonakaupunkien kaupunkimetroihin.

Vaikka länsimetro ei ole joukkoliikennehanke kuten 339-DF aivan oikeasti toteaa on kuitenkin huolestuttavaa että kymmenentuhansia ihmisiä käytännössä jätetään ilman vaihtoehtoisia kuljetusmahdollisuuksia pitempien häiriöiden sattuessa. Bussien hankkiminen vie ainakin toista tuntia ennenkuin autot ja kuljettajat löydetään ja saadaan eri metroasemille. Tärkeät menot olisivat joko taksien tai yksityisautojen varassa. Taksien kapasiteetti eivät riittäisi, eikä kaikilla olisi siihen edes varaa. Teoriassa voi saada korvausta höseliltä mutta koska korvaus on sen harkinnan varassa sen voi pitää epävarmana saatavana. Eikä kaikilla myöskään ole omaa autoa käytettävissä, ja jos on niin mistä määränpään parkkipaikat ?

Pessimistin (ja myös realistin ?) mukaan siis kurjat tulevaisuudennäkymät, optimisti sen sijaan ajattelee että vielä on mahdollisuuksia suunnitella nopeasti toimivia hätäratkaisuja  vaikka maksasisikin, sen verran tärkeä asia metroliikenteen luotettavuus on. Toivotaan että optimisti on oikeassa.

----------


## Max

Ratikka Lauttasaareen nopeasti!  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Vaikka länsimetro ei ole joukkoliikennehanke kuten 339-DF aivan oikeasti toteaa on kuitenkin huolestuttavaa että kymmenentuhansia ihmisiä käytännössä jätetään ilman vaihtoehtoisia kuljetusmahdollisuuksia pitempien häiriöiden sattuessa.


Ei junaratojen varrellakaan ole käytännössä paljonkaan vaihtoehtoisia kulkumahdollisuuksia. Osa alueista, kuten Jätkäsaari ja Länsiterminaali on myös kokonaan aika epävarmasti liikennöivän ratikan varassa. Miksi metrolla pitäisi olla varalinjat? Metro- ja junaliikenteessä kulkee niin valtavat matkustajamäärät, että korvaavaa bussiliikennettä ei vaan ole ruuhka-aikaan oikein mahdollista järjestää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Eikö josks monta vuotta sitten keskusteltu siitä että penkkien vähentäminen ja seisomapaikkojen lisääminen ei onnistu koska Kulosaaren sillalla on painosrajoitus joka ei salli enempää matkustajia metrovaunuihin kuin mitä nyt on?

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Sellainen asia tuli myös mieleen, että kuinka nousijamäärät voivat olla 20000 odotettua korkeammat, mutta autojen määrä länsiväylällä on lähes ennallaan? Odottiko HSL, että ihmiset vaihtaisivat enemmän omaan autoon vai onko metro syönyt Rantaradalta matkustajia?


Espoon maantiede on vähän sellainen, että aika harvalle vaihto lähijunasta metroon on mielekäs ja niille kenelle teoriassa on, liikkumaväline tuppaa olemaan auto. Ts. ratojen puolivälissä asuu ylipäänsä verrattain vähän ihmisiä ja kyse on pientalovaltaisista alueista.

Kyllä ilmeisin selitys on se, että HSL:llä ei ole ollut kovin tarkkaa tietoa Etelä-Espoon bussiliikenteen matkustajamääristä. Kuulostaa toki uskomattomalta nykyaikana, kun matkustajat leimaavat elektronisesti sisään ja matkamäärät pitäisi saada järjestelmästä, mutta ei tuollaista 20k.n matkamäärää yksinkertaisesti synny tyhjästä Espoon kokoisesta pitäjästä.

----------


## ArtiZi

> HKL:n Lähteenmäen lausunto että istumapaikkojen vähentäminen olisi vaihtoehto tulevien kapasiteettiongelmien ratkaisemiseksi on mielestäni ainutlaatuisen törkeä ja ylimielinen. Meitä siis pakotettaisiin matkustamaan karjakuljetusvaunuissa ! (viviP:n lainaus).


Lähdetie vastaa: kyse oli vaihtoehdosta, joita ei montaa ole. Istumapaikkojen poistaminen on aika yksinkertainen, vaikkakin tulee vaatimaan kasvaneiden junapainojen vuoksi siltojen vahvistamista Helsingin puolella.

Kuten tuossa haastattelussakin sanoin, niin bussimatkustajille muutos on tietysti suuri tässäkin mielessä kun metrossa istumapaikkoja on suhteessa vähemmän. Toisaalta tämä on lähijunamatkustajille ihan sama tilanne. Ruuhka-aikaan ei esim. Leppävaarasta junista istumapaikkaa saa nytkään. Itsekin (länsi)metrolla ja lähijunilla päivittäin työmatkani matkustan ja ihan hyvin sen seisten saan tehtyä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kyllä ilmeisin selitys on se, että HSL:llä ei ole ollut kovin tarkkaa tietoa Etelä-Espoon bussiliikenteen matkustajamääristä. Kuulostaa toki uskomattomalta nykyaikana, kun matkustajat leimaavat elektronisesti sisään ja matkamäärät pitäisi saada järjestelmästä, mutta ei tuollaista 20k.n matkamäärää yksinkertaisesti synny tyhjästä Espoon kokoisesta pitäjästä.


Olisiko HSL unohtanut laskea mukaan Kirkkonummelta busseilla tulevat, jotka nyt, linjaa 190 lukuunottamatta, joutuvat myös pakkovaihtoon Matinkylässä? Muutenkin hölmöä poistaa 190:ltä matkokorttien käyttöoikeus ja jättää täten Westend, Haukilahti ja Matinsolmun ympäristö motteihin, joista pitää palata takaisinpäin liityntäbussein tai kävellen vähintäänkin tuplaten matka-ajan (esim. Westendinasema-Kamppi 10 min->30 min, Hyljelahti-Kamppi). Tai varmaan 190:n kyytiinkin pääsee jos löytää aikataulut eikä vaihto-oikeudettomuus haittaa. Samalla 190:n palvelualue Kirkkonummelta länteen (51-tien varsi) jää vaille HSL:n palvelua lukuunottamatta iltaa ja yötä, jolloin HSL-kortti yhtäkkiä kelpaakin linjalla 191. Ainoastaan muutaman vuoron verran päiväsaikaan, käytännössä ei ollenkaan, kulkee Siuntion ja Kirkkonummen väliä bussit 181 ja 182. Vuohimäki, Båtvik, Pikkala, Degerby ja koko Etelä-Siuntio on siispä jätetty liittymislahjana käytännössä täysin ilman HSL-palvelua ja vielä erityiskiitokseksi poistettu HSL-kortin käyttöoikeus olemassaolevalta "runkolinjalta" 190.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos tosiaankin metrolla on nyt enemmän käyttäjiä, kuin järjestelmä vetää, ongelma on periaatteessa helppo ratkaista. Pitää vain muistaa, että metro perustuu liityntäliikenteeseen ja kokonaiskuormaa on helppo säätää muuttamalla liityntäalueen kokoa. Eli palautetaan kaukaisimpien alueiden liikennettä takaisin bussien varaan.

Pidemmällä tähtäyksellä voisi aloittaa uuden linjan suunnittelu, joskin kustannussyistä mieluummin pikaratikkana. Minun intuition mukaan linjan pitäisi olla ns. Tiederatikan jatke Otaniemi - Tapiola - Haukilahti - Matinkylä - Olari. Konsepit olisi hieman samanlainen, kuin Laajasalon pikaratikalla, eli se ottaa kuormaa metrolta, mutta myös monipuolistaa yleensäkin yhteyksiä, kun Otaniemessä voisi vaihtaa linjaa riippuen siitä, onko menossa eteläiseen vai pohjoiseen kantakaupunkiin. Ehkäpä liikkeelle voisi lähteä myös BRT-konseptilla, jotta ei tarvitsisi jäädä odottamaan Tiederatikan taikka 0-jokerin valmistumista.

----------


## hmikko

> Kyllä ilmeisin selitys on se, että HSL:llä ei ole ollut kovin tarkkaa tietoa Etelä-Espoon bussiliikenteen matkustajamääristä. Kuulostaa toki uskomattomalta nykyaikana, kun matkustajat leimaavat elektronisesti sisään ja matkamäärät pitäisi saada järjestelmästä, mutta ei tuollaista 20k.n matkamäärää yksinkertaisesti synny tyhjästä Espoon kokoisesta pitäjästä.


YVA-selvitystä varten vissiin pyöriteltiin EMME-malleja. Siihen ilmeisesti laitetaan koko joukko oletuksia liikenneverkosta, joukkoliikenteestä ja ihmisten käyttäytymisestä. Oma vaikutelmani oli, että ei ole realistisesti mallinnettu sitä, että jos kaikki matkustajat pakotetaan metroon, niin he myös menevät sinne, kun vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Siis ainakin näin ekalla viikolla, kun auton hankkiminen/työaikojen järjesteleminen tms. ei ihan käden käänteessä onnistu.

Emmetyksiä on täällä kritisoitu runsaasti. Vuoden 2005 YVAssakin on eri vaihtoehdot: silloinen nykybussi, kehitetty bussi, metro, kombimetro, pikaratikka. Pikaratikalle on saatu todella alhaiset luvut, jotka näyttävät nykytodellisuuden valossa vielä kertaluokkaa epärealistisemmilta kuin metron.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Olisiko HSL unohtanut laskea mukaan Kirkkonummelta busseilla tulevat, jotka nyt, linjaa 190 lukuunottamatta, joutuvat myös pakkovaihtoon Matinkylässä? Muutenkin hölmöä poistaa 190:ltä matkokorttien käyttöoikeus ja jättää täten Westend, Haukilahti ja Matinsolmun ympäristö motteihin, joista pitää palata takaisinpäin liityntäbussein tai kävellen vähintäänkin tuplaten matka-ajan (esim. Westendinasema-Kamppi 10 min->30 min, Hyljelahti-Kamppi). Tai varmaan 190:n kyytiinkin pääsee jos löytää aikataulut eikä vaihto-oikeudettomuus haittaa. Samalla 190:n palvelualue Kirkkonummelta länteen (51-tien varsi) jää vaille HSL:n palvelua lukuunottamatta iltaa ja yötä, jolloin HSL-kortti yhtäkkiä kelpaakin linjalla 191. Ainoastaan muutaman vuoron verran päiväsaikaan, käytännössä ei ollenkaan, kulkee Siuntion ja Kirkkonummen väliä bussit 181 ja 182. Pikkala,


Onhan meillä puolen tunnin / tunnin välein menevät junat. Pikkalaa palvelee parin tunnin välein menevä 902/K. Mutta eihän Länsimetroa ihmisille tehty, vaan vaikeuttamaan ihmisten matkoja.  :Mad:

----------


## petteri

> Sellainen asia tuli myös mieleen, että kuinka nousijamäärät voivat olla 20000 odotettua korkeammat, mutta autojen määrä länsiväylällä on lähes ennallaan? Odottiko HSL, että ihmiset vaihtaisivat enemmän omaan autoon vai onko metro syönyt Rantaradalta matkustajia?


Jokerilta ja muilta poikittaislinjoilta taitaa olla tullut paljon nyt keskustassa vaihtavia matkustajia. Aikaisemmin Martinlaakson radan junista kannatti vaihtaa Huopalahdessa bussiin jos meni Länsiväylän käytävään, nyt mukavin reitti on vaihto keskustassa. Samoin Tuusulanväylän käytävässä vaihto metroon Sörnäisissä on varmaan korvannut poikittaislinjoja. 

Nyt olisi toki mielenkiintoista nähdä, onko Länsimetro jo vaikuttanut Kehä I:n liikennemääriin ja miten liikennemäärät kehittyvät tulevaisuudessa. Toki kun seutu kasvaa joukkoliikenteen vaikutus on vaikea erottaa muista muutoksista.

Lisäksi tuo ennuste taitaa olla myös perustunut aika vanhaan dataan.

----------


## 339-DF

Kun bussikaistat on jäljellä ja Kampin terminaali samoin, vajaalla käytöllä, niin eikö voisi ajatella, että kasvot melkein säilyisivät, jos kaikkein kaukaisimmilta alueilta (Kivenlahti, Soukka ym) ajettaisiin vielä suoria busseja, kunnes metrojatke valmistuu? Se olisi minusta tyylikäs vastaantulo hätää kärsimässä oleville espoolaisille ja voisi ehkä vähän hillitä autoliikenteen kasvupaineita.

Ehkä tämän farssin realisoitumisesta voisi se hyöty sentään olla, että Höseli unohtaa sen älyvapaan idean bussin 21 viemisestä Laivurinkadulle. Saisi edes vattuniemeläiset pidettyä poissa metrosta, kun veisi heidät keskustaan asti, kuten alunperin luvattiin.




> Lähdetie vastaa: kyse oli vaihtoehdosta, joita ei montaa ole. Istumapaikkojen poistaminen on aika yksinkertainen, vaikkakin tulee vaatimaan kasvaneiden junapainojen vuoksi siltojen vahvistamista Helsingin puolella.


Minusta vastaustasi ei voi tulkita ylimieliseksi. Jos toimittaja tivaa, että mitä vaihtoehtoja tässä nyt on, niin pakkohan se on vastata, vaikka vastaus ei olisikaan kaikkien mieleen. Minäkin jäin tosin miettimään sitä, että penkkejä pois ja seisojia tilalle johtaa kasvaneisiin painoihin, mitä sirot sillat eivät kestä. Metroa on myös pidetty kruununjalokivenä, jonne on kautta aikain järjestetty reilusti kapasiteettia, eli siinä missä ratikassa joutuu seisomaan säännöllisesti niin metrossa on hemmoteltu istumapaikoilla ja nyt tilanne on ikään kuin uusi. Se varmasti vaikuttaa metron maineeseen.

Mistähän ne kaikki Matinkylän metromatkustajat oikein ovat tulleet, kun tuo määrä tuntuu jotenkin nyt tulleen pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä kaikille? Vai onko vaan niin, että vaikka vuorokausitasolla ei ollakaan korkeissa lukemissa, niin aamuruuhkan piikki on terävämpi kuin muilla pääsuunnilla?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä tämän farssin realisoitumisesta voisi se hyöty sentään olla, että Höseli unohtaa sen älyvapaan idean bussin 21 viemisestä Laivurinkadulle. Saisi edes vattuniemeläiset pidettyä poissa metrosta, kun veisi heidät keskustaan asti, kuten alunperin luvattiin.


Mitä nyt olen tämän viikon 21:llä mennyt aamuisin Vattuniemestä Lauttasaaren metroasemalle (joka aamu on sattunut perus-21, ei B), niin kyllä bussi on käytännössä tyhjentynyt metroasemalla. Bussilla jatkaminen keskustaan on niin hidasta, ettei se houkuttele minua eikä näköjään muitakaan.

Ja ihan vertailuna vanhaan: ennen länsimetroa nopein tapa päästä keskustaan oli 21V + vaihto metroon Ruoholahdesta. Lähtemällä Vattuniemestä samaan aikaan kuin ennen ehdin nykyisin yhtä aiempaan metroon eli matka nopeutui n. 2,5 min. Paluumatkalla aikavoitto on isompi, koska 21V:hen vaihtaessa oli pidempi vaihtokävely Lauttasaareen päin mennessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Miten tuohon vaikuttaisi, jos 21:n päättäri olisi Kampin terminaalissa? Tietysti päällekkäisyys metron kanssa lisääntyy verrattuna Bulevardin vaihtoehtoon, mutta olisiko tuo nopeampi ja auttaisiko keventämään metron kuormaa?

----------


## hmikko

> Vai onko vaan niin, että vaikka vuorokausitasolla ei ollakaan korkeissa lukemissa, niin aamuruuhkan piikki on terävämpi kuin muilla pääsuunnilla?


Noin se vissiin on, minkä ei ehkä pitäisi olla yllätys, kun katsoo, paljonko liityntäliikenteen valuma-alueella on nukkumalähiötä. Idässä vastaavalla etäisyydellä lähiövyöhykkeellä on kaksi metrohaaraa, mikä tasannee menoa niin, että kaikki eivät pökäise samaan terminaaliin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Noin se vissiin on, minkä ei ehkä pitäisi olla yllätys, kun katsoo, paljonko liityntäliikenteen valuma-alueella on nukkumalähiötä. Idässä vastaavalla etäisyydellä lähiövyöhykkeellä on kaksi metrohaaraa, mikä tasannee menoa niin, että kaikki eivät pökäise samaan terminaaliin.


Taitaa olla myös niin, että puhtaasti sosioekonominen asema vaikuttaa matkustajapiikkien terävyyteen lännessä ja idässä: työssäkäyvien suhteellinen osuus, työpaikkojen laatu, opiskelijoiden suhteellinen osuus ja määrä sekä toimettomien määrä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten tuohon vaikuttaisi, jos 21:n päättäri olisi Kampin terminaalissa? Tietysti päällekkäisyys metron kanssa lisääntyy verrattuna Bulevardin vaihtoehtoon, mutta olisiko tuo nopeampi ja auttaisiko keventämään metron kuormaa?


Ei se ainakaan metrovaihtoa nopeampi olisi, mutta vaihtovastuksen kanssa houkuttelisi varmaan joitakin jatkamaan bussilla Kamppiin. En usko, että matkustajia löytyisi kuitenkaan niin paljoa, että se heilauttaisi metron kuormituksia oikein mitenkään. Metron mittakaavassa joku 10 - 20 matkustajaa 12 min välein ei kuitenkaan tunnu oikein missään.

Eilen tulin illalla Töölöstä kasilla Ruoholahteen, tarkoituksenani jatkaa Vattuniemeen. Kasin kääntyessä Itämerenkadulle katsoin reittioppaasta, kannattaako minun vaihtaa siinä 21:een vai mennä metrolla yksi asemanväli Lauttasaareen. Kasin tullessa Itämerenkadulle reittiopas kertoi 21:n olevan juuri lähdössä Ruoholahden pysäkiltä ja kun jäin siinä itse pois, niin näinkin 21:n perävalot Länsisatamankadun risteyksessä. Menin sitten metroasemalle, odottelin metroa hetken ja jäin pois Lauttasaaressa. Siellä pysäkille päästyäni näin taas saman 21:n perävalot, mutta nyt paljon lähempää. Tuolla välillä siis metro on liukuportaineenkin bussia nopeampi, vaikka bussi pääsee menemään ruuhkattomassa ympäristössä eikä metrolla mennä kuin yksi asemanväli.

----------


## petteri

On kyllä aika yllättävää, että metro näyttää nykymitoituksella olevan Etelä-Espoon tarpeisiin alimitoitettu liikenneratkaisu. 

Nopealla aikajänteellä myös toisen linjan jatko Matinkylään poistaa kyllä ruuhkat lännessä, mutta metron valtava suosio vaatii myös muita toimenpiteitä. 

Nyt onkin syytä uudestaan edetä metron automatisoinnin kanssa, jotta vuoroväliä saadaan lyhennettyä ja siten nostettua kapasiteettia, ohjaamojen tila matkustajakäyttöön ja kuljettajakustannukset säästettyä.

----------


## hmikko

> metron valtava suosio


...kun vaihtoehtoa ei ole.

Mutta juu, sekä Espoo että Helsinki ovat kaavoittamassa metron varteen melkoisesti lisää. Espoossa pelkästään tämän ykkösvaiheen varren rakennushankkeista on suuri osa vielä toteutumatta. Ts. matkustajamäärien kasvu on siltä osin varmaa ilman mitään ihmisten käyttäytymiseen liittyviä ennakoimattomia ilmiöitäkin.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja seuraava kasvupompsaus tulee jo pian, kun uusi tariffijärjestelmä otetaan käyttöön -> matkat Tapiolasta ja Matinkylästä Helsinkiin halpenevat selvästi.

----------


## 339-DF

Vähän lisää lehdistökatsausta. IL kysyy, miten "länsimetron konstailuun" reagoidaan. Vastaus (Anttila/HSL) on, ettei oikein mitenkään: http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2018...60891_u0.shtml

Sama toimittaja on tehnyt jutun myös siitä, miten täyttä metrossa on: http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2018...60530_u0.shtml Minusta tuossa kuvaparissa ei näy muuta kuin metrovaunu, jonka käytävällä seisoo yksi ihminen ja ovisyvennyksessä kai pari lisää. Ei siellä ole täyttä eikä ahdasta, ja toimittajakin on myöntynyt vain toteamaan, että istumapaikkaa ei löydy. Tuon vaunun väittäminen täydeksi saisikin aikaan aikamoisen naurunremakan esimerkiksi nelosen ratikassa. Jutussa on myös haastateltu Mikaa, joka ei koe liityntäliikennettä suurena ongelmana, koska hän kävelee metroasemalle.  :Wink: 




> Ei se ainakaan metrovaihtoa nopeampi olisi, mutta vaihtovastuksen kanssa houkuttelisi varmaan joitakin jatkamaan bussilla Kamppiin. En usko, että matkustajia löytyisi kuitenkaan niin paljoa, että se heilauttaisi metron kuormituksia oikein mitenkään. Metron mittakaavassa joku 10 - 20 matkustajaa 12 min välein ei kuitenkaan tunnu oikein missään.
> 
> Eilen tulin illalla Töölöstä kasilla Ruoholahteen, tarkoituksenani jatkaa Vattuniemeen. Kasin kääntyessä Itämerenkadulle katsoin reittioppaasta, kannattaako minun vaihtaa siinä 21:een vai mennä metrolla yksi asemanväli Lauttasaareen. Kasin tullessa Itämerenkadulle reittiopas kertoi 21:n olevan juuri lähdössä Ruoholahden pysäkiltä ja kun jäin siinä itse pois, niin näinkin 21:n perävalot Länsisatamankadun risteyksessä. Menin sitten metroasemalle, odottelin metroa hetken ja jäin pois Lauttasaaressa. Siellä pysäkille päästyäni näin taas saman 21:n perävalot, mutta nyt paljon lähempää. Tuolla välillä siis metro on liukuportaineenkin bussia nopeampi, vaikka bussi pääsee menemään ruuhkattomassa ympäristössä eikä metrolla mennä kuin yksi asemanväli.


Jos 21 ajaa Itämerenkatua, ei ole ihme, että se on hidas. En tiedä miten se Länsisatamankadun risteys on onnistuttu saamaan niin onnettomaksi kuin se nyt on, mutta siinähän palaa odotteluun aikaa vaikka kuinka paljon. Varmaan Vattuniemen keskustabussi kannattaisi toteuttaa niin, että mennään Meripuistotietä ja Porkkalankatua Kamppiin ja annetaan 21B:n hoitaa metrosyöttö.

----------


## JT

> Mitä nyt olen tämän viikon 21:llä mennyt aamuisin Vattuniemestä Lauttasaaren metroasemalle (joka aamu on sattunut perus-21, ei B), niin kyllä bussi on käytännössä tyhjentynyt metroasemalla. Bussilla jatkaminen keskustaan on niin hidasta, ettei se houkuttele minua eikä näköjään muitakaan.


Aijaa. Omien havaintojeni mukaan 21 on kulkenut myös Lauttasaaren metroaseman jälkeen säännöllisesti hyvässä istumakuormassa ja välillä jopa seisojineen, mikä taas kielisi siitä, että Vattuniemen päässä kärsittäisiin kapasiteettiongelmasta tai että 21 ja 21B kuormittuvat todella epätasaisesti (mikä tosin olisi luonnollista, koska linjojen palvelualueissa ja niiden koossa on suuri ero). Linja 20 puolestaan on kulkenut poikkeuksetta melko väljänä.

----------


## hmikko

> Sama toimittaja on tehnyt jutun myös siitä, miten täyttä metrossa on: http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2018...60530_u0.shtml


Tuo, että junat lähtevät aamuruhkassakin Matinkylästä täysinä mutta Tapiolasta tyhjinä, selittänee suurimman osan ongelmasta. Ihmiset välttävät liityntää Tapiolaan, kun bussiterminaali on rakennustyömaana. Ite oisin kyllä luullut, että Tapiolan asemalta kävelymatkan päässäkin on sen verran tulijoita, että keskellä aamuruuhkaa junat eivät jäisi noin autioiksi. Mikä mahtaa olla eläkeläisten osuus Tapiolan asujaimistosta...

Verraten helppo ratkaisu lienee ajaa kaikki junat Matinkylään. Ei tietty ihan helppo sekään.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Verraten helppo ratkaisu lienee ajaa kaikki junat Matinkylään. Ei tietty ihan helppo sekään.


Ei mitenkään helppo ja itsestäänselvä ratkaisu. Tiheällä vuorovälillä kääntäminen yhdellä kääntöraideparilla ei onnistu Mellunmäessä, Vuosaaressa eikä Ruoholahdessa.

Matinkylässä on kuitenkin - ehkä osin vähän sattumalta - tilanne, jossa laituriin saapuvan junan ohjiajovara ei yllä puolenpaikan taaemmalle vaihteelle saakka. Tämä mahdollistaa sen, että puolenvaihto (ajo käännöltä lähtölaituriin) on mahdollista samalla kun tulolaituriin on tulossa juna.

Menettelyä ei ole koskaan kokeiltu ja se on herkkä häiriöille, mutta periaatteessa saattaisi mahdollistaa kaikkien junien ajamisen Matinkylään. Edellyttää sitten vielä kääntäjän käyttämistä käännöllä. Kuljettaja ei millään ehdi vaihtaa junan toiseen päähän tällä kääntöajalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Verraten helppo ratkaisu lienee ajaa kaikki junat Matinkylään. Ei tietty ihan helppo sekään.


Kallis se ainakin on. Nythän on jo kaksi junaa enemmän liikenteessä kuin mikä oli tavoite. Olikos se nyt 34 vuorosta 36 vuoroon, eli noin 6 % kasvu.

Oliskohan se nyt kuitenkin niin, että sinänsä junissa ei ole mitenkään ylitäyttä, mutta (1) espoolaiset olivat kuvitelleet, että metrosta saa istumapaikan kun bussistakin ennen sai, ja (2) Matinkylän asema ruuhkautuu, koska siellä on ennen Kivenlahden jatkeen käyttöönottoa liikaa matkustajia siihen nähden, mihin siellä oli varauduttu? Tätä en tiedä, mutta arvaan, että koko posse pakkaa sinne asemalle yhdestä päästä, jolloin junat vielä tuppaavat kuormittumaan epätasaisesti. Onko näin?

Jos aamuruuhkassa pitää ajaa lisäjunia Matinkylään, niin voisiko vastaavasti muina kuin ruuhka-aikoina päättää Tapiolan-junat jo Kamppiin kustannussäästömielessä? Varsinaista matkustajakysynnän luomaa tarvetta ajaa siitä lännemmäs tiheällä vuorovälillä tuskin ruuhkan ulkopuolella on.

----------


## hmikko

> Kallis se ainakin on. Nythän on jo kaksi junaa enemmän liikenteessä kuin mikä oli tavoite. Olikos se nyt 34 vuorosta 36 vuoroon, eli noin 6 % kasvu.


Kun mä olen lukenut runsaasti juttua siitä, miten edullista metron liikennöiminen on bussiin verrattuna ja kilometrit halpoja, niin aattelin, että ainakin halvempaa ois kuin ruveta ajamaan liityntäbusseja Tapiolaan tai Kamppiin asti.




> Tätä en tiedä, mutta arvaan, että koko posse pakkaa sinne asemalle yhdestä päästä, jolloin junat vielä tuppaavat kuormittumaan epätasaisesti. Onko näin?


Juu Matinkylän toinen sisäänkäynti on edelleen rakenteilla. Pinnalla paikat rakennustyömaana, pitäis tuleman koulu, uimahalli sun muuta.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Vaikka länsimetro ei ole joukkoliikennehanke kuten 339-DF aivan oikeasti toteaa on kuitenkin huolestuttavaa että kymmenentuhansia ihmisiä käytännössä jätetään ilman vaihtoehtoisia kuljetusmahdollisuuksia pitempien häiriöiden sattuessa. Bussien hankkiminen vie ainakin toista tuntia ennenkuin autot ja kuljettajat löydetään ja saadaan eri metroasemille. Tärkeät menot olisivat joko taksien tai yksityisautojen varassa. Taksien kapasiteetti eivät riittäisi, eikä kaikilla olisi siihen edes varaa. Teoriassa voi saada korvausta höseliltä mutta koska korvaus on sen harkinnan varassa sen voi pitää epävarmana saatavana. Eikä kaikilla myöskään ole omaa autoa käytettävissä, ja jos on niin mistä määränpään parkkipaikat ?


Ja miten tämä eroaa jo yli 30 vuotta olleesta tilanteesta Itä-Helsingissä? Kas kun siitä ei puhuta mitään...

----------


## 8.6

> Jos aamuruuhkassa pitää ajaa lisäjunia Matinkylään, niin voisiko vastaavasti muina kuin ruuhka-aikoina päättää Tapiolan-junat jo Kamppiin kustannussäästömielessä? Varsinaista matkustajakysynnän luomaa tarvetta ajaa siitä lännemmäs tiheällä vuorovälillä tuskin ruuhkan ulkopuolella on.


Itse ajoin tasan viikko sitten puoli yhdeltätoista Matinkylästä Rautatientorille, eivätkä kaikki saaneet silloinkaan istumapaikkaa Niittykummusta alkaen. Tapiolan linjallakin on sentään jonkin verran matkustajia, joten lienee parempi, jos he eivät täytä Matinkylän linjaa enempää.

----------


## Melamies

Lari Malmbergin kolumni "Espoo sellaisena kuin sen tunsimme kuoli" on tänään myös painetussa HS:ssa.  Verkossa https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005520537.html

Siinä esiintyy jälleen väite, että Latokaskesta on päässyt bussilla Kamppiin 20 minuutissa. Nopeasti arvioituna kyseessä on urbaani legenda. Matkaa on kuitenkin lähes 20 km. Matka-aika on toki voinut alkaa kakkosella.

----------


## petteri

Helsingin Sanomat on löytänyt länsimetron ennakoimattoman suuren suosion syyksi mystisen raidetekijän eli raidekertoimen:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005521737.html

Käytännössä on kyse siitä, että länsimetro on tehnyt julkisesta liikenteestä lännessä niin paljon houkuttelevampaa, että matka- ja matkustajamäärät ovat suorastaan räjähtäneet kasvuun. Aikaisempi huonosti palveleva bussiliikenne ei houkuttanut paljonkaan käyttäjiä, mutta nyt metro ja liityntä ovat houkutelleet ihmiset matkustamaan paljon enemmän kuin aikaisemmin.

Toki uskoisin osan metron lisäkäyttäjistä olevan myös siirtymää poikittaisista busseista kun monet vaihdot ovat siirtyneet keskustaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Tapiolan linjallakin on sentään jonkin verran matkustajia, joten lienee parempi, jos he eivät täytä Matinkylän linjaa enempää.


Melko takaperoinen ajatus. Linjojen kuormittumisessa noin epätasaisesti nyt ei ole systeemin kannalta hyviä puolia. Toki Tapiolalaisille kiva, jos saavat ajaa tyhjällä junalla.

Jos kaikki junat ajettaisiin Matinkylään, niin matkustajamäärä ei kaiketi riittäisi ruuhkauttamaan Matinkylän junia. Ja jos riittää, niin se kertoo sitten todella rajusti aliarvioidusta kysynnästä, mikä lienis suht positiivinen ongelma.

----------


## Minä vain

> Melko takaperoinen ajatus. Linjojen kuormittumisessa noin epätasaisesti nyt ei ole systeemin kannalta hyviä puolia. Toki Tapiolalaisille kiva, jos saavat ajaa tyhjällä junalla.
> 
> Jos kaikki junat ajettaisiin Matinkylään, niin matkustajamäärä ei kaiketi riittäisi ruuhkauttamaan Matinkylän junia. Ja jos riittää, niin se kertoo sitten todella rajusti aliarvioidusta kysynnästä, mikä lienis suht positiivinen ongelma.


Ei kun tuo viesti viittasi viestiin, jonka mukaan osan aikaa Tapiolan junat voisi päättyä Kamppiin. Itse olen myös sitä mieltä, että osa Tapiolan junista voisi päättyä Kamppiin. Jos molemmille idän haaroille on 7.5/10 min vuoroväli, syntyy siitä 3.75/5 min vuoroväli Itäkeskukseen asti, mutta osan aikaa Kampin ja Tapiolan välillä ei tarvitse olla kapasiteetin takia 3.75/5 min vuoroväliä, eikä 3.75/5 min vuoroväli houkuttele juurikaan matkustajia 7.5/10 min vuoroväliin verrattuna kun otetaan huomioon kustannukset.

----------


## 339-DF

Tekniikka & Talous miettii, voiko asemia pidentää: https://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/tekni...kateen-6695918

Minä en ymmärrä vastauksen sitä osuutta, joka koskee automaattimetroa. Miksi automaatti voisi ajaa tiheämmin kuin kuljettajametro? Minusta ei voi  kulunvalvonta voidaan molemmissa tehdä niin, että vuoroväli saadaan yhtä tiheäksi. Kuljettajilla se tietysti nostaa palkkakuluja, mutta se on eri asia kuin sanoa, että vain automaatti ylipäätään mahdollistaisi tiheän vuorovälin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Matinkylässä on kuitenkin - ehkä osin vähän sattumalta - tilanne, jossa laituriin saapuvan junan ohjiajovara ei yllä puolenpaikan taaemmalle vaihteelle saakka. Tämä mahdollistaa sen, että puolenvaihto (ajo käännöltä lähtölaituriin) on mahdollista samalla kun tulolaituriin on tulossa juna.


Tämä on hyvä kuulla. Kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöinti Matinkylään voi siis olla realismia? Onko tällä hetkellä Matinkylän länsipuolisella osuudella käytettävissä yksi vai kaksi puolenvaihtopaikkaa? 

Eli voidaanko operoida niin että Matinkylän aseman länsipuolisella osuudella on useampi juna saman aikaan kääntymässä; Ensimmäinen ajaa läntimmäisen vaihtopaikan taakse ja seuraava ajaa vaihtopaikkojen väliin vaihtamaan suuntaa. Molemmilla olisi näin kulkutie lähtölaiturille...

----------


## Minä vain

Oma ratkaisuni olisi se, että metron II vaiheen asemat louhitaan pitkiksi. Sitten kun kapasiteetti loppuu, Matinkylään louhittaisiin toinen luola tai se pidennettäisiin, Matinkylän ja Koivusaaren asemien välillä junat ajaisivat maan päälle Länsiväylän viereen rakennettuja raiteita pitkin ja Koivusaaren ja Lauttasaaren tapauksessa junat ehkäpä vaan ohittaisivat asemat hiljaa körötellen. Aikataulu naksautettaisiin siten kohdilleen, että Matinkylästä juna lähtee 2.5 min edellisen junan jälkeen ja saapuu Koivusaareen 2.5 min ennen tätä junaa.

Koivusaaren ja Matinkylän välillä radan rakentaminen olisi helppo juttu kun tunneli kulkee Länsiväylän vieressä ja joutomaata riittää melkein joka paikassa kahdelle raiteelle. Koivusaaresta itään se sitten ohjattaisiin tunneliin kun Länsiväylän vieressä ei enää ole tilaa ja Lauttasaaren ja Ruoholahden välisen salmen ylitys olisi erittäin vaikeaa maan päällä.

Tämä olisi tietenkin ratkaisu vasta siinä vaiheessa kun oikeasti kapasiteetti loppuu. Nythän Länsiväylällä menee 3 bussia tunnissa ja aikaisemmin niitä on mennyt onnistuneesti 130 bussia tunnissa, joten bussiralli riittää pitkään metron liian pienen kapasiteetin paikkaamiseen.




> Toinen vaihtoehto metrolaiturien pidentämiseen olisi jatkaa laituria itse tunneliin. Tunneleissa kulkee metroradan vieressä noin 1,4 metrin levyinen hätäpoistuimistaso koko tunnelin matkan.
> 
> Tähän olisi periaatteessa järjestettävissä kulkutie pidempiä junia varten, Lähdetie kertoo.


Evakuointilaiturin kuvan perusteella jäin vielä miettimään sitä miksi siinä ei ole kaidetta. Kapasiteetti olisi isompi jos evakuointilaituri tunkisi täyteen sen sijaan että ihmiset varoo raiteelle putoamista. Ja jos laituria käytettäisiin normaalissa matkustajaliikenteessä, olisi ongelmallista, että 45 x 1.4 m laiturille tunkee Matinkylässä 110 ihmistä ja kulkee sitä pitkin samalla kun vieressä kiihdyttää juna.

----------


## petteri

> Minä en ymmärrä vastauksen sitä osuutta, joka koskee automaattimetroa. Miksi automaatti voisi ajaa tiheämmin kuin kuljettajametro? Minusta ei voi  kulunvalvonta voidaan molemmissa tehdä niin, että vuoroväli saadaan yhtä tiheäksi. Kuljettajilla se tietysti nostaa palkkakuluja, mutta se on eri asia kuin sanoa, että vain automaatti ylipäätään mahdollistaisi tiheän vuorovälin.


Kyse on siitä, että kuljettaja on niin paljon tietokonetta huonompi kuski, että jos halutaan päästä mahdollisimman mataliin vuoroväleihin kuljettaja ei voi päästää ajamaan ja sotkemaan järjestelmää. Toki on olemassa myös järjestelmiä, joissa kuljettaja antaa lähtöluvan ja hätäjarruttaa, mutta ajamaan kuskia ei pidä päästää. Toisaalta jos kuljettajan ainoat tehtävät ovat lähtöluvan anto ja hätäjarrutus on aika järjetöntä pitää kuskeja junissa. Oven sulkija ja hätäjarruttajahan voi nykyisen kameratekniikan aikana olla missä vaan valvomossa.

----------


## Melamies

> Oma ratkaisuni olisi se, että metron II vaiheen asemat louhitaan pitkiksi. Sitten kun kapasiteetti loppuu, Matinkylään louhittaisiin toinen luola tai se pidennettäisiin, Matinkylän ja Koivusaaren asemien välillä junat ajaisivat maan päälle Länsiväylän viereen rakennettuja raiteita pitkin ja Koivusaaren ja Lauttasaaren tapauksessa junat ehkäpä vaan ohittaisivat asemat hiljaa körötellen. Aikataulu naksautettaisiin siten kohdilleen, että Matinkylästä juna lähtee 2.5 min edellisen junan jälkeen ja saapuu Koivusaareen 2.5 min ennen tätä junaa.
> 
> Koivusaaren ja Matinkylän välillä radan rakentaminen olisi helppo juttu kun tunneli kulkee Länsiväylän vieressä ja joutomaata riittää melkein joka paikassa kahdelle raiteelle. Koivusaaresta itään se sitten ohjattaisiin tunneliin kun Länsiväylän vieressä ei enää ole tilaa ja Lauttasaaren ja Ruoholahden välisen salmen ylitys olisi erittäin vaikeaa maan päällä.
> 
> Tämä olisi tietenkin ratkaisu vasta siinä vaiheessa kun oikeasti kapasiteetti loppuu. Nythän Länsiväylällä menee 3 bussia tunnissa ja aikaisemmin niitä on mennyt onnistuneesti 130 bussia tunnissa, joten bussiralli riittää pitkään metron liian pienen kapasiteetin paikkaamiseen.


Sitten kun kapasiteetti loppuu, eikö se lopu idässä ensin ja eikö sinne ole suunniteltu ratikka- ja bussiratkaisuja lisäämään kapasiteettia? Lisäksi Länsiväylällä voisi ehkä ajella enemmänkin busseja, Pisara- ja Lentorata syöttävät ihmisiä pilvin pimein keskustaan, jolloin voidaakin kysyä, koska keskustan kapasiteetti loppuu? Ei kai keskustan voida ajatella olevan yhtä täynnä ihmisiä kuin Kauppatori lätkän MM-voiton jälkeen?

Ratkaisuna näkisin keskustanapaisuuden vähentämisen poikittaisilla raideyhteyksillä.

Keskustan nykyinen pysäköintikapasiteetti on myös mietityttänyt. Jos pelätään massiivista työmatka-autoilun lisääntymistä Länsiväylällä, mihin ne autot pystytään pysköimään työpäivän ajaksi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:02 ----------




> Kyse on siitä, että kuljettaja on niin paljon tietokonetta huonompi kuski, että jos halutaan päästä mahdollisimman mataliin vuoroväleihin kuljettaja ei voi päästää ajamaan ja sotkemaan järjestelmää. Toki on olemassa myös järjestelmiä, joissa kuljettaja antaa lähtöluvan ja hätäjarruttaa, mutta ajamaan kuskia ei pidä päästää. Toisaalta jos kuljettajan ainoat tehtävät ovat lähtöluvan anto ja hätäjarrutus on aika järjetöntä pitää kuskeja junissa. Oven sulkija ja hätäjarruttajahan voi nykyisen kameratekniikan aikana olla missä vaan valvomossa.


Automaattimaanikot ovat halunneet pitää esillä illuusiota kuljettajien huonommuudesta.

----------


## hmikko

> Sitten kun kapasiteetti loppuu, eikö se lopu idässä ensin ja eikö sinne ole suunniteltu ratikka- ja bussiratkaisuja lisäämään kapasiteettia? 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ratkaisuna näkisin keskustanapaisuuden vähentämisen poikittaisilla raideyhteyksillä.


Laajasalon ratikka on osaltaan pois metron ruuhkaisimmalta osuudelta, siis verrattuna siihen, että Laajasalo olisi jätety liityntäliikenteen varaan.

Ite olen ihmetellyt runkolinja 500:n (Herttoniemi-Kalasatama-Pasila-Munkkiniemi) nostamista kiskoille. Siitä on nyt ollut ihan vakavaakin puhetta suunnittelijoiden taholta, ja vissiin on havahduttu siihen, että kiskojen pitäisi kulkea Kalasataman keskuksen kautta jotenkin. Taitais olla aikamoinen tekninen ja varsinkin henkinen kynnys pistää raitiotie keskuksen läpi menevälle sillalle, siis nykyisillle Itäväylän kaistoille. Toisaalta muut vaihtoehdot ovat aika hankalia nekin. Jättimäisten kauppakeskusmöhkäleiden estevaikutukset ovat tämmöisiä.




> Keskustan nykyinen pysäköintikapasiteetti on myös mietityttänyt. Jos pelätään massiivista työmatka-autoilun lisääntymistä Länsiväylällä, mihin ne autot pystytään pysköimään työpäivän ajaksi?


Käytännössähän autoilua on tähänkin asti rajoittaneet liikennevalot Ruoholahdessa ja juurikin pysäköintikapasiteetti. Sikäli mikään massiivinen lisäys tuskin on mahdollistakaan, ainakaan Helsinkiin asti. Espoon sisäinen liikenne on tietty eri asia.

Olen ymmärtänyt, että Helsingin keskustassa työpaikkaliikenteen osalta parkkipaikkojen markkinahinnoittelu toimii kohtuullisesti. Eli hintaa säätyy siten, että paikkoja on saatavilla maksukykyisille (työnantajille).

----------


## petteri

> Automaattimaanikot ovat halunneet pitää esillä illuusiota kuljettajien huonommuudesta.


Oletetaan vaikka kaupan liukuhihna, toimiiko se paremmin jos tietokone ohjaa hihnaa vai jos sillä on koneenkäyttäjä, jolla on kiihdytys ja hidastuskytkimet?

Jos on yli nelikymppinen muistaa, miten huonosti ihmisen ohjaama kauppahihna toimi nykyisiin verrattuna. Ihan samasta syystä ei missään uusissa matalan vuorovälin metrojärjestelmissäkään enää päästetä ihmistä kiihdyttämään ja jarruttamaan junia, varsinkin kun liikkuvan blokin järjestelmissä pitää koko ajan huomioida edellä kulkevan junan nopeus ja etäisyys siihen.

----------


## Melamies

> Oletetaan vaikka kaupan liukuhihna, toimiiko se paremmin jos tietokone ohjaa hihnaa vai jos sillä on koneenkäyttäjä, jolla on kiihdytys ja hidastuskytkimet?
> 
> Jos on yli nelikymppinen muistaa, miten huonosti ihmisen ohjaama kauppahihna toimi nykyisiin verrattuna. Ihan samasta syystä ei missään uusissa matalan vuorovälin metrojärjestelmissäkään enää päästetä ihmistä kiihdyttämään ja jarruttamaan junia, varsinkin kun liikkuvan blokin järjestelmissä pitää koko ajan huomioida edellä kulkevan junan nopeus ja etäisyys siihen.


Silti näen kuljettajan parempana vaihtoehtona, koska kyseessä on ihmisten kuljettaminen ja ihmiset kulkevat kyytiin ovista, joiden ohjaajan soisin olevan oikeasti paikalla.

Jos tarkoitat kaupan liukuhihnalla kassan hihnaa, surkeita hihnoja on vielä käytössä, vaikka parannusta on toki tapahtunutkin.

----------


## junabongari

> Oletetaan vaikka kaupan liukuhihna, toimiiko se paremmin jos tietokone ohjaa hihnaa vai jos sillä on koneenkäyttäjä, jolla on kiihdytys ja hidastuskytkimet?
> 
> Jos on yli nelikymppinen muistaa, miten huonosti ihmisen ohjaama kauppahihna toimi nykyisiin verrattuna. Ihan samasta syystä ei missään uusissa matalan vuorovälin metrojärjestelmissäkään enää päästetä ihmistä kiihdyttämään ja jarruttamaan junia, varsinkin kun liikkuvan blokin järjestelmissä pitää koko ajan huomioida edellä kulkevan junan nopeus ja etäisyys siihen.


Kyllä kaupan liukuhihnoja ohjataan edelleen manuaalisesti ja metroissakin suosittu ratkaisu on ns. puoliautomaatti, jossa kuljettaja sulkee ovet ja lähettää junan matkaan, järjestelmän hoitaessa ajamisen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tekniikka & Talous miettii, voiko asemia pidentää: https://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/tekni...kateen-6695918
> 
> Minä en ymmärrä vastauksen sitä osuutta, joka koskee automaattimetroa. Miksi automaatti voisi ajaa tiheämmin kuin kuljettajametro? Minusta ei voi  kulunvalvonta voidaan molemmissa tehdä niin, että vuoroväli saadaan yhtä tiheäksi. Kuljettajilla se tietysti nostaa palkkakuluja, mutta se on eri asia kuin sanoa, että vain automaatti ylipäätään mahdollistaisi tiheän vuorovälin.


Tämän näen koko lailla samoin: ei automaatti voi kuitenkaan venyttää luonnonlakeja. Automaatin etu on nopeampi reagointiaika, mutta kun vuoroväli lasketaan minuuteissa, ei tällä ole käytännön merkitystä, vaikka automaatilla periaatteessa voitaisiin päästä ehkä jopa 5 - 10 sekuntia lyhyempään vuoroväliin.

Kääntöaikaa automaatti saattaisi ehkä jo nopeuttaakin merkittävästi ja vähintäänkin tehostaa. Ajattelisin, että Matinkylässä voisi olla paikallaan automaattinen kääntö, eli asemalle tullessa kuljettaja poistuu junasta ja vaikka avainta kääntämällä antaa junan automaatin hallintaan, joka vie sen kääntöraiteelle ja tuo sen taikka toisen junan tilalle, johon kuljettaja siirtyy. Tällaisen olen muistaakseni nähnyt Wienissä. Kun tässä järjestelyssä ei availla ja suljeta ovia, eikä matkustajia ole mukana, erityisiä turvallisuuskysymyksiä ei pitäisi olla, joten tällaisen automatisoidun käännön luulisi olevan helposti ja edullisesti toteutettavissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:43 ----------

Ehkäpä vielä pari sanaa nyt nähdystä viikosta. Reilu viikko sitten vähän ihmettelin ja vähän arvosti kun Petterin reipasta tapaa julistaa Länsimetro onnistumiseksi, kun oli kuitenkin selvää, että mahdolliset ongelmat ilmenevät tällä viikolla. Mutta sama toimii myös toiseen suuntaan: on vähäistä julistaa metro katastrofiksi, kun mitä luultavammin ensi viikolla sujuu jo paljon paremmin.

Joukkoliikenteeseen pätee sama kuin autoliikenteeseen, eli ruuhkilla on taipumus hävitä itsekseen, kun ihmiset sopeuttavat käyttäytymistään, vaikka joukkoliikenteessä harvemmin törmätään tämän tapaisiin tilanteisiin tässä mitassa. Joukkoliikenteenteessä ruuhkautuminen johtaa lähinnä heikkenevän matkustusmukavuuteen, ei matka-aika venymiseen. Kun matkustajia on tullut noin paljon ennakoitua enemmän, mukana täytyy olla paljon kokonaan uusia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä. Ei ole uskottavaa, että HSL ei tietäisi, paljonko ihmisiä ennen kulki bussilla ja mitä se tarkoittaisi asemien käyttäjämäärinä. Luultavampaa on, että ihmisten käsitys metrosta miellyttävänä ja nopeana tapana liikkua on saanut kokonaan uusia ihmisiä kokeilemaan Länsimetroa. Osa on ehkä kulkenut autolla, osa on taas kokeillut uusia matkakohteita metrolinjan varrelta. Asemanseuduille on varmasti myös muuttanut ihmisiä, jotka ovat ajatelleet ryhtyvänsä käyttämään metroa, kun se valmistuu, mutta eivät ole välittäneet ennen sitä opetella käyttämään busseja. Ja tällaiset ihmiset tietenkin lopettavat metron käytön, jos se ei vastannutkaan odotuksia. Heidän hän on helppo palata viime vuonna käyttämiinsä tapoihin liikkua.

Ongelmallisempaa on, jos uudet käyttäjät ovat asemien lähialueilta ja heille metro on pahasti ruuhkaisenakin aikaisempaa toimivaksi ratkaisu. Silloin ruuhka ei helpotu, ennen kuin pois jäävät ne, joille metro toimii huonosti. Nämä ihmiset eivät välttämättä pysty löytämään vaihtoehtoja kovin nopeasti, esimerkiksi hankkimaan auton tai vaihtamaan työpaikkaa.  Mutta tässäkin tapauksessa sopeutumista tarvittaessa tapahtuu, mutta hitaammin.

Joka tapauksessa on helppo ennustaa, että ensi viikolla tilanne on jo selvästi helpompi ja vuoden mittaan tilanne kokonaisuutena asettuu vastaamaan liikennejärjestelmää. Eli autotie- ja joukkoliikenneverkko ovat mitoitettuja vastaamaan odotettuja kulkutapaosuuksia ja ruuhkautuminen sitten myös ohjaa ihmisten liikkumisen juuri näihin osuuksiin. Ikävää on, että ilmeisestikin joukkoliikenteeseen olisi ollut saatavissa selkeästi ennakoitua enemmän käyttäjiä, mutta (kohtuuhintaisia) tapoja lisätä metron kapasiteettia ei juuri ole. Ellei sitten sellaiseksi kelpaa liityntäliikennealueen supistaminen, jolloin itse metron välittömällä vaikutusalueella päästäisiin suurempiin kulkutapaosuuksia muutoksiin.

----------


## petteri

> Tämän näen koko lailla samoin: ei automaatti voi kuitenkaan venyttää luonnonlakeja. Automaatin etu on nopeampi reagointiaika, mutta kun vuoroväli lasketaan minuuteissa, ei tällä ole käytännön merkitystä, vaikka automaatilla periaatteessa voitaisiin päästä ehkä jopa 5 - 10 sekuntia lyhyempään vuoroväliin.


Toki luonnonlakeja ei voi loputtomasti venyttää. Jos vuoroväli on useita minuutteja kehittyneemmästä tekniikasta ei ole paljon etua. Jos taas keskimääräinen vuoroväli on esimerkiksi 120 sekuntia, toimivuus on kiinni aika pienistä marginaaleista eli automaatin(tai puoliautomaatin) sekä liikkuvan blokin arviolta 10-20 sekunnin parannus verrattuna tiheillä (nykyistä tiheämmillä) paaluilla toimivaan vuoroväliin on aika välttämätön häiriöiden välttämiseksi.

Toki  vielä enemmän etua liikkuvasta blokista saadaan jos junia ajetaan vaan niin tiheästi kuin mahtuu, ilman kiinteitä aikatauluja.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Minä en ymmärrä vastauksen sitä osuutta, joka koskee automaattimetroa. Miksi automaatti voisi ajaa tiheämmin kuin kuljettajametro?


Automaattimetron tekniikasta on varmasti tälläkin foorumilla keskustelua ollut muissa ketjuissa, mutta lyhyesti mistä on kyse:

Vuoroväli on vain yksi palvelun ominaisuus joka vaikuttaa, myös liikennöintinopeus on merkitsevä.

Turvallisuuden kannalta on olennaista, että juna saadaan pysäytettyä kaikissa tilanteissa ennen törmäystä edessä olevaan junaan tai esteeseen. Tätä varten radalla on opastimia jotka antavat junalle (kuljettajalle) luvan kulkea. Opastinväli määrää sen miten pitkä osuus junalle varataan sen edestä pysähtymiseen tilaa, ns. ohiajovaraa. Juna varaa aina sen osan rataa millä se kulkee ja vähintään seuraavan osuuden. Varattavan osuuden pituus määräytyy siitä mikä on junan nopeus ja radan pystygeometria, jotka määräävät junan pysähtymiseen tarvittavan matkan.

Jos ajonopeus olisi pieni ja opastinväli hyvin lyhyt, voitaisiin kuljettaja-ajossakin päästä hyvin tiheisiin vuoroväleihin. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaisi, että metroja ruvettaisiin ajamaan näköhavainnon perusteella kuten raitiovaunuja ja busseja. Metron pysähtymismatka etenkin alamäkeen on kuitenkin näitä pidempi, joten nopeus olisi käytännössä vieläkin hitaampi.

CBTC-järjestelmässä (puoliautomaatissa) ei ole fyysisiä opastimia, vaan ohiajovaraa säädetään jatkuvasti. Kuljettaja ei tätä voi tehdä, vaan tietokone kertoo kuljettajalle milloin pitää hidastaa jotta ohiajovara (pysähtymismatka) pysyy riittävänä.

----------


## petteri

> Ongelmallisempaa on, jos uudet käyttäjät ovat asemien lähialueilta ja heille metro on pahasti ruuhkaisenakin aikaisempaa toimivaksi ratkaisu. Silloin ruuhka ei helpotu, ennen kuin pois jäävät ne, joille metro toimii huonosti. Nämä ihmiset eivät välttämättä pysty löytämään vaihtoehtoja kovin nopeasti, esimerkiksi hankkimaan auton tai vaihtamaan työpaikkaa.  Mutta tässäkin tapauksessa sopeutumista tarvittaessa tapahtuu, mutta hitaammin.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa on helppo ennustaa, että ensi viikolla tilanne on jo selvästi helpompi ja vuoden mittaan tilanne kokonaisuutena asettuu vastaamaan liikennejärjestelmää. Eli autotie- ja joukkoliikenneverkko ovat mitoitettuja vastaamaan odotettuja kulkutapaosuuksia ja ruuhkautuminen sitten myös ohjaa ihmisten liikkumisen juuri näihin osuuksiin. Ikävää on, että ilmeisestikin joukkoliikenteeseen olisi ollut saatavissa selkeästi ennakoitua enemmän käyttäjiä, mutta (kohtuuhintaisia) tapoja lisätä metron kapasiteettia ei juuri ole. Ellei sitten sellaiseksi kelpaa liityntäliikennealueen supistaminen, jolloin itse metron välittömällä vaikutusalueella päästäisiin suurempiin kulkutapaosuuksia muutoksiin.


Nyt kyllä olisi heti syytä tehdä Matinkylässä bussimatkustaja-, liukuporras- ja metron kuormituslaskentaa aamuruuhkassa minuuttiotannalla. Matinkylän aamun ruuhkapiikit ovat nyt niin kovia, että tulee mieleen ovatko liityntäbussit varmasti riittävän hyvin synkronoitu ja syöttävät matkustajia asemalle riittävän tasaisesti. Ideaalitilanteessa liityntäbussiliikenne ja kävelijät muodostavat jokaiselle metrovuorolle aika samankokoisen kuorman. Nyt kun liityntä on vasta laitettu on pystyyn on varsin mahdollista, että jotkut liityntäbussilinjat kuormittavat jotain Matinkylän metrovuoroja yli ja joinain minuutteina liukuportaita liikaa ja välillä on hyvinkin tilaa. Jos kuormitusta saadaan tasattua, ruuhkapiikit lievenevät.

Liityntäliikennepiikkiin vähän viittaa se, että koko Rautatientorin metroaseman matkustajaliikenne kulkee laiturille yhtä alaspäin menevää liukuporrasta pitkin eikä se ole mitenkään pahasti ruuhkautunut.  Kuitenkin Matinkylässä on kuulemma ollut ruuhkaa liukuportaissakin.

Toisaalta myös syytä tarkastaa, että Tapiolan ja Lauttasaaren liityntälinjat varmasti syöttävät pääosan matkustajista Tapiolan vuoroihin ja toki muutkin liitynnät (kuten Niittykumpu) pitää huomioida. Tämä tarkoittaa varmaan myös aikataulumuutoksia.

----------


## iiko

> Minä en ymmärrä vastauksen sitä osuutta, joka koskee automaattimetroa. Miksi automaatti voisi ajaa tiheämmin kuin kuljettajametro? Minusta ei voi  kulunvalvonta voidaan molemmissa tehdä niin, että vuoroväli saadaan yhtä tiheäksi. Kuljettajilla se tietysti nostaa palkkakuluja, mutta se on eri asia kuin sanoa, että vain automaatti ylipäätään mahdollistaisi tiheän vuorovälin.


Niinpä. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa on aivan mahdollista, että asemalle tulee seuraava juna minuutin kuluttua edellisen lähdöstä. Eikä Tukholmassa ole minkäänlainen automaattimetro, vaan kuskeilla ajetaan. Tämä meidän metrommehan on varsinainen pikkumetro muuhun maailmaan verrattuna ja silti se on jotakuinkin tyritty. Tosin en tiedä, kuinka paljon tukhomalainen metrokuski "ajaa" sitä junaa ja millainen automatiikka siellä on. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:30 ----------




> Jos on yli nelikymppinen muistaa, miten huonosti ihmisen ohjaama kauppahihna toimi nykyisiin verrattuna. Ihan samasta syystä ei missään uusissa matalan vuorovälin metrojärjestelmissäkään enää päästetä ihmistä kiihdyttämään ja jarruttamaan junia, varsinkin kun liikkuvan blokin järjestelmissä pitää koko ajan huomioida edellä kulkevan junan nopeus ja etäisyys siihen.


Kaupan kassahihna toimii todellisuudessa aivan ihmisen ohjaamana. Hihnan päässä on tunnistin, jonka edessä kassa heilauttaa kättään ja hihna lähtee pyörimään. Samalla tavalla sen voi myös pysäyttää. Ja oli järjestelmä mikä tahansa, niin se tarvitsee kulunvalvontajärjestelmän, joka huolehtii siitä, etteivät junat pääse liian lähelle toisiaan.

----------


## petteri

> Niinpä. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa on aivan mahdollista, että asemalle tulee seuraava juna minuutin kuluttua edellisen lähdöstä. Eikä Tukholmassa ole minkäänlainen automaattimetro, vaan kuskeilla ajetaan. Tämä meidän metrommehan on varsinainen pikkumetro muuhun maailmaan verrattuna ja silti se on jotakuinkin tyritty.


Tukholman vihreälle linjalle on vuonna 1999 asennettu Siemensin kulunvalvontasysteemi, toki nykyisiä vähemmän kehittynyt, jossa on ollut valmiudet myös automaattiajoon. Metroa ei kuitenkaan automatisoitu, varmaan osin vanhasta junakalustosta riippuen, mutta tuo kulunvalvontasysteemi kuitenkin antaa kuljettajille jatkuvasti ajo-ohjeita. Punaisella linjalla on tuota kehittyneempi Ansaldo STS CBTC-systeemi.

https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockh...a#Signalsystem

Helsingin metrossa on sen sijaan yhä ihan perinteinen opastin-paalusysteemi vielä ilmeisesti aika pitkällä paalu- ja opastinvälillä. Automaattimetroprojektissa oli tavoitteena uusia Helsingin metron kulunvalvonta, mutta se meni karille ja nyt ollaan ihan perinteisessä rautatiejärjestelmässä.

----------


## kompura

HSL:n huumoria: https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2018/liik...taa-asiakkaita
*Liikennöintisuunnitelman 2018-2019 kommentointiaika on päättynyt, HSL kiittää asiakkaita mielipiteistä*
_HSL:n liikennöintisuunnitelman 2018-2019 kommentointiaika on päättynyt. Mielipiteitä ja kannanottoja kertyi 7.1. mennessä lähes 300. HSL kiittää niistä kaikista.
Seuraavaksi liikennesuunnittelijat ryhtyvät perehtymään kommentteihin ja suunnitelmaa tarkistetaan vielä kerran niiden pohjalta. HSL:n hallitus käsittelee suunnitelmaa tiistaina 23. tammikuuta.
Vuosittain laadittava HSL-alueen liikennöintisuunnitelma kattaa bussi-, juna-, raitio-, metro- ja lauttaliikenteen. Suunnitelmassa esitellään seuraavan vuoden aikana tehtävät liikennöintimuutokset.
Liikennöintisuunnitelma perustuu HSL:n yhtymäkokouksen 21.11.2017 hyväksymään vuosien 20182020 toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelmaan._
Miten sattuikin, että kommentointiaika päättyi juuri ennen liityntäliikenteen käynnistymistä täydellä teholla?  :Cool: 
Nyt voikin pistää laput silmille ja tulpat korviin ja palata asiaan vuoden kuluttua. Mahdollista hienosäätöä pääsisi näin tekemään jo 2019-20, jos säätämiselle muka jotain tarvetta on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:29 ----------




> Jos ajonopeus olisi pieni ja opastinväli hyvin lyhyt, voitaisiin kuljettaja-ajossakin päästä hyvin tiheisiin vuoroväleihin. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaisi, että metroja ruvettaisiin ajamaan näköhavainnon perusteella kuten raitiovaunuja ja busseja. Metron pysähtymismatka etenkin alamäkeen on kuitenkin näitä pidempi, joten nopeus olisi käytännössä vieläkin hitaampi.


Tekninen kysymys: millaiseen hidastuvuuteen raidekaluston oletetaan pystyvän pysähtymismatkalaskelmissa ja mihin se pystyy käytännössä (jos on tarve pysähtyä _per heti_, eikä kahvikupeista läikkyvästä kahvista, tjsp. tarvitse välittää)? 
Esimerkiksi hidastuvuudella 1 m/s² pysähtymismatka on 96 metriä 50 km/h nopeudesta ja 190 metriä 70 km/h nopeudesta. Vertailun vuoksi auto pysähtyy kuivalla asfaltilla liki kymmenesosassa em. matkoista.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ellei sitten sellaiseksi kelpaa liityntäliikennealueen supistaminen, jolloin itse metron välittömällä vaikutusalueella päästäisiin suurempiin kulkutapaosuuksia muutoksiin.


Näinhän pitäisi tehdä, mutta ristiretki busseja vastaan nähdään niin tärkeäksi, että ylimääräiset matkustajat laitetaan mieluummin henkilöautoon kuin bussiin. Sitä minä en enää ymmärrä, miksi matkustajia haalitaan metroon esimerkiksi Kauklahdesta ja Tolsasta, mutta kai se näyttää kivalta jos metro on erityisen ylikuormittunut Matinkylästa eikä vaan vähän.

----------


## kompura

> Ongelmallisempaa on, jos uudet käyttäjät ovat asemien lähialueilta ja heille metro on pahasti ruuhkaisenakin aikaisempaa toimivaksi ratkaisu. Silloin ruuhka ei helpotu, ennen kuin pois jäävät ne, joille metro toimii huonosti. Nämä ihmiset eivät välttämättä pysty löytämään vaihtoehtoja kovin nopeasti, esimerkiksi hankkimaan auton tai vaihtamaan työpaikkaa.  Mutta tässäkin tapauksessa sopeutumista tarvittaessa tapahtuu, mutta hitaammin.


Onkohan ruuhkaisuutta ylipäänsä kvantifioitu vielä missään tarkemmin? Kuinka tavallista on, että Matinkylän metro on niin täynnä, että kyytiin ei vain mahdu lisää matkustajia? Kuinka kauan tällainen täyden kapasiteetin ruuhka kestää?

Joukkoliikennejärjestelmähän on oikein mitoitettu, jos se on kunnolla ruuhkainen ruuhkahuipun aikaan.Tämän (http://www.raitio.org/metro/kalusto/m300/m300.htm) mukaan M300-junassa on 228 istumapaikkaa ja 572 seisomapaikkaa. 5 min vuorovälillä tarjotaan siis 2700 istuma- ja liki 6900 seisomapaikkaa tunnissa, yhteensä 9600 paikkaa tunnissa.  
Jossain näin luvun 4000 matkustajaa/huipputunti Matinkylässä, jolloin metrojen ei pitäisi olla likimainkaan täysiä Matinkylästä lähtiessä - ainakaan keskimäärin. Tapiolasta itään kapasiteetti vielä tuplaantuu.

----------


## Minä vain

Vaikuttaako tämä mitenkään mihinkään vai onko kyseessä vain liian vanhojen osien vaihtamista:




> Syksyllä 2018 metron uuden asetinlaitteen asennuksen aiheuttaman viikonlopun yli kestävän lii-
> kennöintikatkon vuoksi järjestetään metroa korvaavaa bussiliikennettä 
> 
> Kustannusvaikutus: 
> + 300 000 vuonna 2018


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------




> Onkohan ruuhkaisuutta ylipäänsä kvantifioitu vielä missään tarkemmin? Kuinka tavallista on, että Matinkylän metro on niin täynnä, että kyytiin ei vain mahdu lisää matkustajia? Kuinka kauan tällainen täyden kapasiteetin ruuhka kestää?
> 
> Joukkoliikennejärjestelmähän on oikein mitoitettu, jos se on kunnolla ruuhkainen ruuhkahuipun aikaan.Tämän (http://www.raitio.org/metro/kalusto/m300/m300.htm) mukaan M300-junassa on 228 istumapaikkaa ja 572 seisomapaikkaa. 5 min vuorovälillä tarjotaan siis 2700 istuma- ja liki 6900 seisomapaikkaa tunnissa, yhteensä 9600 paikkaa tunnissa.  
> Jossain näin luvun 4000 matkustajaa/huipputunti Matinkylässä, jolloin metrojen ei pitäisi olla likimainkaan täysiä Matinkylästä lähtiessä - ainakaan keskimäärin. Tapiolasta itään kapasiteetti vielä tuplaantuu.


Ei ne olekaan täysiä, vaan Helsinki ei ole Lontoo. On täysin realistinen vaihtoehto, että siirtyy käyttämään henkilöautoa ja kulkee sillä matkan suunnilleen samassa ajassa kuin joukkoliikenteellä.

----------


## ArtiZi

> T Metroa ei kuitenkaan automatisoitu, varmaan osin vanhasta junakalustosta riippuen, mutta tuo kulunvalvontasysteemi kuitenkin antaa kuljettajille jatkuvasti ajo-ohjeita. Punaisella linjalla on tuota kehittyneempi Ansaldo STS CBTC-systeemi.


Tukholman punaisen linjan automaatioprojekti keskeytettiin marraskuussa osin samoista syistä kuin Helsingin vastaava hanke. Vanhan teknologian muuttaminen ei ole mikään helppo rasti.

http://m.railjournal.com/index.php/s...cancelled.html




> Helsingin metrossa on sen sijaan yhä ihan perinteinen opastin-paalusysteemi vielä ilmeisesti aika pitkällä paalu- ja opastinvälillä. Automaattimetroprojektissa oli tavoitteena uusia Helsingin metron kulunvalvonta, mutta se meni karille ja nyt ollaan ihan perinteisessä rautatiejärjestelmässä.


Helsingin metro on enemmän rautatiejärjestelmä kuin moni muu metrojärjestelmä. Asemaväli, huippunopeus ja kaluston koko on suurempaa kuin vaikkapa juuri Tukholmassa. Pitkällä opastinvälillä on omat etunsa varsinkin kun asemien välillä halutaan ajella suhteellisen suurella nopeudella. Asetinlaitteen uusimisen yhteydessä 2012 lisättiin opastimia kriittisiin paikkoihin, joilla nykyinen 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli on mahdollinen. Opastinvälillä on myös merkitystä poikkeustilanteissa ja niiden hoitamisessa, esim. yhden raiteen ajon tilanteissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan ruuhkaisuutta ylipäänsä kvantifioitu vielä missään tarkemmin? Kuinka tavallista on, että Matinkylän metro on niin täynnä, että kyytiin ei vain mahdu lisää matkustajia? Kuinka kauan tällainen täyden kapasiteetin ruuhka kestää?


Mullakin on vähän sellainen fiilis, ettei se tilanne voi oikeasti niin paha olla kuin mitä lehdistä on saanut lukea. Lännen ruuhkahuippu on varmasti terävämpi kuin idän sosioekonomisista syistä. Mutta lännen ongelmat taitavat johtua lähinnä Matinkylän aseman kapasiteetista, ei niinkään junien. Sinne tulee liikaa liityntäbusseja, koska Kivenlahden jatke ei ole vielä valmis. Asema on vielä yksipäinen, eli kaikki pakkautuvat samoista ovista ja rullaportaista sisään ja myös täyttävät junat samasta päästä.

Tuota indikoisi myös se, että ratkaisuiksi meille on kerrottu liityntäbussien ajattamista muille metroasemille ja Matinkylän rullaportaiden säätöä ym. Eli ongelma ei ole junissa vaan asemassa. Tietysti espoolaisesta saattaa tuntua siltä, että junassakin on täyttä, jos odottaa istumapaikkaa eikä saa sitä, koska on pakkautunut junan kuormittuneempaan päähän.




> Automaattimetron tekniikasta on varmasti tälläkin foorumilla keskustelua ollut muissa ketjuissa, mutta lyhyesti mistä on kyse:


Kiitoksia tästä! Kyllä tuo selvensi. Opastinvälin tihentäminen esimerkiksi 2 min vuorovälin sallivaksi johtaisi siis käytännössä huippunopeuden laskuun.

Kuinka paljon se laskisi, ja miten se vaikuttaisi käytännön matkanopeuteen? Nyt kai metron käytännön huippunopeus on luokkaa 70 km/h. Kun kuljettajametro kuitenkin on asemilla sutjakkaampi kuin automaatti, mietin, mahtaisiko tihennetyn opastinvälin kuljettajametro kuitenkin olla matkanopeudeltaan samaa sarjaa automaatin kanssa. Kuljettaja ajaa hitaammin mutta viettää vähemmän aikaa asemilla kun taas automaatti ajaa nopeammin mutta seisoo asemilla pidempään  ehkä lopputulos olisi suunnilleen sama?

----------


## tlajunen

> Pitkällä opastinvälillä on omat etunsa varsinkin kun asemien välillä halutaan ajella suhteellisen suurella nopeudella.


Opastinväli ei aivan yksi yhteen määrittele suurinta huippunopeutta. Se riippuu - kas - opastinjärjestelmästä. Esimerkiksi Briteissä käytetään "double yellow - yellow"-systeemiä, jossa opastimilla tieto seis-opastetta antavasta opastimesta annetaan kahden opastinvälin päästä. Näin ollen jarrutusmatka (turvamarginaaleineen) on kahden opastinvälin mittainen (eli opastinväli on puolen jarrutusmatkan mittainen). Kuitenkin tarvittaessa voidaan ajaa (hiljaisemmalla nopeudella) lähempänä toisiaan, kuin jos opastinväli olisi jarrutusmatkan mukainen.

Mikään ei myöskään estä kehittämästä järjestelmää, jonka pisin jarrutusmatka on vielä useamman opastinvälin mittainen. Näin toimitaan vaikkapa ihan täällä meidän rautateillä: 200-220 km/h vauhdeissa käytetty opastinväli (1200 m) ei riitä millään pysähtymiseen, vaan tieto rajoittavasta opasteesta annetaan vähintään 3600 m päästä, eli kolmen opastinvälin päästä. Ranskalaislähtöisessä TVM-järjestelmässä (TGV, Thalys, Eurostar, jne.) käytetään myös kiinteitä blokkeja (ilman fyysisiä opastimia tosin), ja siellä jarrutusmatka on vielä useamman blokin mittainen.

TL;DR, mikään ei estä suunnittelemasta systeemiä, joka mahdollistaa tarvittaessa suuretkin nopeudet, mutta pitäen opastinvälin lyhyenä.

----------


## kompura

> Pitkällä opastinvälillä on omat etunsa varsinkin kun asemien välillä halutaan ajella suhteellisen suurella nopeudella. Asetinlaitteen uusimisen yhteydessä 2012 lisättiin opastimia kriittisiin paikkoihin, joilla nykyinen 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli on mahdollinen. Opastinvälillä on myös merkitystä poikkeustilanteissa ja niiden hoitamisessa, esim. yhden raiteen ajon tilanteissa.


Onko sellainen ratkaisu mahdollinen/toimiva, että mitä kovempaa ajetaan, sitä useampia opastinvälejä on oltava vapaana? Esim. niin, että kahden opastinvälin ollessa vapaana voi ajaa 70 km/h mutta jos vain yksi on vapaa, ajoa voitaisiin kuitenkin jatkaa vielä 50 km/h.

Pitäisi varmaan olla tekniikkaketju tällaisia pohdintoja varten... tienkäyttäjälle raideliikenteen opastinkäytännöt ovat melkoista hepreaa. :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Onko sellainen ratkaisu mahdollinen/toimiva, että mitä kovempaa ajetaan, sitä useampia opastinvälejä on oltava vapaana? Esim. niin, että kahden opastinvälin ollessa vapaana voi ajaa 70 km/h mutta jos vain yksi on vapaa, ajoa voitaisiin kuitenkin jatkaa vielä 50 km/h.


Toki tuo toimii, itse asiassa liikkuvan blokin automaattiajojärjestelmissä, joissa ei ole kyllä varsinaisesti opastinvälejä, mutta joita voi toiminnallisesti vaikka kuvata järjestelmäksi joissa paalujen tai opastimien väli on metri tai vähemmän, säädetään  ennakoivasti junien nopeutta, jotta jos edellä on ruuhkaa junan ei tarvitse yleensä pysähtyä.

Toki erilaisia nopeuden osoittavia opastimia on käytetty jo analogisena aikana ruuhkaisimmissa metroissa, kuten Moskovassa ja Pariisin RER:ssä. Nykyään vaan on usein tehokkaampaa, että tietokone säätelee suoraan junan nopeutta sen sijaan että junassa tai opastintauluissa on näytöt, josta kuljettaja katsoo nopeuden ja sen mukaan painaa kaasua tai jarrua.

----------


## Murzu

Louhintavaiheessa pitkän laiturin teko ei olisi lisännyt kustannuksia kovin oleellisesti. Jälkikäteen laiturien pidentäminen on taloudellisesti todella kallista. Ymmärrän että laiturit tehtiin lyhyiksi sen automaattimetron takia. Mutta eikö siitä huolimatta olisi voinut tehdä täyspitkiä laitureita, ihan kasvunvaran takia. Kuitenkin jossain vaiheessa meillä on tilanne, että automaattimetro saadaan toimimaan, ja vuoroväli lyhyeksi, mutta siitä huolimatta kapasiteetti ei riitä kun väestöä on koko aika enemmän ja enemmän. 

Kuitenkin tulevaisuudessa joukkoliikenteen osuus vain kasvaa ja kasvaa. Lisäksi väestöä muuttaa muualta Suomesta koko ajan lisää tänne pääkaupunkiseudulle, ja miksei Espooseenkin. Kirkkonummi kasvaa siinä sivussa, väkeä tulee sieltäkin. Eikö tätä kasvunvaraa olisi voinut ottaa huomioon? Itämetrossakin on pitkät laiturit, ja vaikka siinä onkin ylikapasiteettia, niin sekin on omalla tavallaan ajateltu sen kasvunvaran kautta, siihen aikaan kun se tehtiin sen aikaisella tietämyksellä. Itämetro tehtiin louhintamielessä sellaiseksi, että kapasiteetti riittää seuraavat 200 vuotta. Länsimetrossa katsottiin vain 20 vuoden päähän. Miksi?

Itse olen automaatti tai puoliautomaattimetron kannalla. Mutta siitä huolimatta laitureita ei olisi saanut alimitoittaa. Kyllä kasvunvara pitäisi aina osata ottaa huomioon. 

Olen monen kanssa jutellut metrosta ja joukkoliikenteestä yleensä. Ei kaikki laske matka-aikaa ovelta ovelle. Moni ei laske matka-aikaansa lainkaan niitä siirtymisiä rullaportaissa yms käytävissä. Monelle on tärkeämpää, että liikennevälineessä istuttu/seisottu aika on mahdollisimman lyhyt, koska se on omalla tapaa ahdistava kokemus. Käytävillä ja rullaportaissa kävely on sitten taas vapaampaa, eikä tunnu sillä tapaa matkustamiselta, koska liikkuminen on luonnollisempaa kuin istuminen. Yllättävän monelle on tärkeämpää perille pääsy siten, ettei tarvitse istua kovin kauaa liikennevälineessä. Muutama minuutti sinne tänne ei merkkaa mitään. Pääasia on selkeä reitti ja sujuva matka, ilman epäselvyyksiä. Tässä suhteessa metro hakkaa kumipyöräkulkineet mennen tullen. Bussin huuruisista laseista on monelle stressaavaa katsoa se poisjääntipysäkki, kun ei ole aivan varma missä kohtaa bussi on menossa. Siinä sitten yrität muiden päiden yli katsella, koska painaa nappia. Metro on selkeä, kuuntelet vain kuulutuksen ja katsot näyttöä, jäät aina oikealla pysäkillä pois. Helppoa kuin heinänteko. Tämän takia metro on niin suosittu kulkuväline, joka puolella maailmaa. Lisäksi odotustilat ovat parempaa tasoa mitä bussipuolella. Minuuttihemmot ovat erikseen, tavallinen kansa perustaa matkansa helppoudelle, vaikka sitten rullaportaissa kuluisikin hieman enemmän aikaa. Monella se elämä ei kuitenkaan ole minuuttipeliä.

----------


## Markku K

> Louhintavaiheessa pitkän laiturin teko ei olisi lisännyt kustannuksia kovin oleellisesti. Jälkikäteen laiturien pidentäminen on taloudellisesti todella kallista. Ymmärrän että laiturit tehtiin lyhyiksi sen automaattimetron takia.


Tässä kohtaa on paikallaan mainita, että kallioon on louhittu 200-250m pitkä halli, jonka keskellä on 90m laituria. Eli länsimetrossa laiturin pituus ei ole suoraan kiinni louhitusta tilasta. Vähän jeesustellen: jos kumpaankin päähän laituritasoa olisi jätetty 18m pelivaraa, voitaisiin nykyiset laiturit muuttaa helpommin 3vp (127m) junille sopivaksi. Tämä ei ratkaise kuitenkaan poistumiskaistojen kapasiteettia (jonka mitoitusta en tunne).
Lisäys:_ "..jätetty pelivaraa.."_ = laiturin päässä ei olisi välittömästi hissejä, liukuportaita, varauloskäytäväportaita ja savunpoistokuiluja.

----------


## Minä vain

> Siinä esiintyy jälleen väite, että Latokaskesta on päässyt bussilla Kamppiin 20 minuutissa. Nopeasti arvioituna kyseessä on urbaani legenda. Matkaa on kuitenkin lähes 20 km. Matka-aika on toki voinut alkaa kakkosella.


Latokaski ja bussin matka-aika on epämääräisiä käsitteitä. Jos Finnoonsolmuun on päässyt parhaimmillaan 13 minuutissa ja siitä on 3 km ensimmäiselle pysäkkiparille Latokaskessa, en olisi yllättynyt jos ensimmäisille pysäkeille on optimaalisissa olosuhteissa päässyt alle 20 minuuttiin. 13 minuuttia Finnoonsolmuun perustuu tekemiini matka-aikojen kirjauksiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Jotain tuolla kyllä on pielessä. Kaveri matkustaa päivittäin Soukan eteläosista Arabiaan. Metro on kuulemma pidentänyt matkaa aamulla 30 min. Kun vähän epäilin, että ei kai niin paljon, niin vakuutti, että kyllä se sen 30 min on, vaikka vaihtojen määrä ei edes muutu, ainoana erona Kamppi vaihtunut Matinkyläksi.

Selitykseksi tuntuisi löytyvän se, että aiempi bussi ajoi suoraan Länsiväylälle ja siitä 90 km/h stadiin, kun nykyinen bussi ei mene motarille ollenkaan, vaan ajaa hitaasti nilkuttaen Matinkylään, missä on aamuisin tukkoinen ja hidas vaihto Otaniemen kautta koukkivaan, hitaaseen 70 km/h metroon.

----------


## Murzu

> Tässä kohtaa on paikallaan mainita, että kallioon on louhittu 200-250m pitkä halli, jonka keskellä on 90m laituria. Eli länsimetrossa laiturin pituus ei ole suoraan kiinni louhitusta tilasta. Vähän jeesustellen: jos kumpaankin päähän laituritasoa olisi jätetty 18m pelivaraa, voitaisiin nykyiset laiturit muuttaa helpommin 3vp (127m) junille sopivaksi. Tämä ei ratkaise kuitenkaan poistumiskaistojen kapasiteettia (jonka mitoitusta en tunne).
> Lisäys:_ "..jätetty pelivaraa.."_ = laiturin päässä ei olisi välittömästi hissejä, liukuportaita, varauloskäytäväportaita ja savunpoistokuiluja.


Meneepä nyt hiuksien halkomiseksi. Ei se tietenkään siitä hallin pituudesta suoraan kiinni ole, enkä ole missään niin sanonutkaan. Vaan siitä että portaikkojen, hissien ja savukuilujen tilat on louhittu sellaisiin kohtiin, ettei laiturien pidentäminen ilman uusia louhintatöitä ole mahdollista. Ja näiden rakenteiden muuttaminen pitkien laiturien mukaisesti ei onnistu ihan noin vain. Ja maksaa rahaa huomattavasti enemmän kuin se että rakennelmat olisi louhintavaiheessa tehty pitkien laiturien mukaisesti. Suurimpana ongelmana lienee palo-osastointi, joka vaatisi käytännössä koko hallin rakentamista uudelleen.

----------


## junabongari

> Jotain tuolla kyllä on pielessä. Kaveri matkustaa päivittäin Soukan eteläosista Arabiaan. Metro on kuulemma pidentänyt matkaa aamulla 30 min. Kun vähän epäilin, että ei kai niin paljon, niin vakuutti, että kyllä se sen 30 min on, vaikka vaihtojen määrä ei edes muutu, ainoana erona Kamppi vaihtunut Matinkyläksi.
> 
> Selitykseksi tuntuisi löytyvän se, että aiempi bussi ajoi suoraan Länsiväylälle ja siitä 90 km/h stadiin, kun nykyinen bussi ei mene motarille ollenkaan, vaan ajaa hitaasti nilkuttaen Matinkylään, missä on aamuisin tukkoinen ja hidas vaihto Otaniemen kautta koukkivaan, hitaaseen 70 km/h metroon.


Juuri tämän vuoksi minun on entistä vaikeampi ymmärtää päätöstä rakentaa metro juuri Espooseen, missä oli ennestään toimiva BRT-järjestelmä. 
Mikäli metro nyt oltaisiinkin haluttu rakentaa johonkin ja hankkia louhintafirmoille louhittavaa, niin linjaus Rautatientorilta Viikkiin ja Itä-Vantaalle olisi ollut parempi ratkaisu. 
Moottoritie ei ulotu Hakaniemeen asti, vaan päättyy jo Koskelassa, joten bussit eivät olisi olleet metroa nopeampia.

----------


## Melamies

> Juuri tämän vuoksi minun on entistä vaikeampi ymmärtää päätöstä rakentaa metro juuri Espooseen, missä oli ennestään toimiva BRT-järjestelmä. 
> Mikäli metro nyt oltaisiinkin haluttu rakentaa johonkin ja hankkia louhintafirmoille louhittavaa, niin linjaus Rautatientorilta Viikkiin ja Itä-Vantaalle olisi ollut parempi ratkaisu. 
> Moottoritie ei ulotu Hakaniemeen asti, vaan päättyy jo Koskelassa, joten bussit eivät olisi olleet metroa nopeampia.


Mikä olikaan varsinaisten louhintakustannusten osuus Länsimetrossa? Tarkemmin tutkimatta epäilen, että selkeästi pienempi kuin luullaan. Louhinta kuitenkin Suomessakin osataan ja se käsittääkseni sujui Länsimetrossa suht hyvin.  Mielikuvaa pönkitetään juuri lyhyiden asemien tekemiselle "valtavien" louhintakustannusten vuoksi. Toisaalta pelkkä raidetunneli on varmaan varsin halpaa per metri verrattun asemahalleihin.

----------


## aki

> Jotain tuolla kyllä on pielessä. Kaveri matkustaa päivittäin Soukan eteläosista Arabiaan. Metro on kuulemma pidentänyt matkaa aamulla 30 min. Kun vähän epäilin, että ei kai niin paljon, niin vakuutti, että kyllä se sen 30 min on, vaikka vaihtojen määrä ei edes muutu, ainoana erona Kamppi vaihtunut Matinkyläksi.
> 
> Selitykseksi tuntuisi löytyvän se, että aiempi bussi ajoi suoraan Länsiväylälle ja siitä 90 km/h stadiin, kun nykyinen bussi ei mene motarille ollenkaan, vaan ajaa hitaasti nilkuttaen Matinkylään, missä on aamuisin tukkoinen ja hidas vaihto Otaniemen kautta koukkivaan, hitaaseen 70 km/h metroon.


Tämä 30min kuulosti jo niin uskomattomalta pidentymiseltä että aloin laskea matka-aikaa Soukasta Arabiaan. Reittiopas antaa nykyään kokonaismatka-ajaksi n. 1h 8min. Bussi 143(Soukankuja)> Matinkylä(M)> Metro(M1)> Hakaniemi(M)> bussi 71/B> Arabia.
Bussin 143 matka-aika Soukasta Kaitaantien ja Suomenlahdentien kautta Matinkylän metroasemalle on 14 min. kun taas linjan 145 vastaava aika Soukasta suoraan Länsiväylää Matinkylän asemalle on 12 min. Eli ei ole juurikaan eroa kumpaa reittiä Matinkylään ajetaan (ainakaan teoriassa)

Aiemmin kun linjat 143 ja 145 ajoivat suoraan Kampin terminaaliin, matka-aika Soukasta Kamppiin oli ruuhka-aikaan n. 25-30 min. Reittiopas antaa nykyään matka-ajaksi Kampista Arabiaan 21 min. M1/M2(Kamppi)>Hakaniemi(M)> bussi 71/B> Arabia. Kokonaismatka-ajaksi olisi siis tullut 46-51 min.

Ei matka-aika nyt siis ihan 30 minuuttia pidentynyt mutta kyllä tuollainen 20 minuuttiakin on jo paljon kun ottaa huomioon että se "bussiliityntämatka" on lyhentynyt ja metron piti nopeuttaa matkustamista kun ei tarvitse enää Kampissa vaihtaa. Ainakin tämä tapaus osoittaa ettei liitynnän siirtyminen Matinkylään nopeuttanut matkaa lainkaan vaan päinvastoin kasvatti sitä reilusti.
Nyt esimerkiksi juuri Soukassa ja Kivenlahdessa asuvat joutuvat kärsimään pidentyneistä matka-ajoista vielä vuosikausia ennen kuin metron jatke valmistuu arviolta 2022.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä 30min kuulosti jo niin uskomattomalta pidentymiseltä että aloin laskea matka-aikaa Soukasta Arabiaan.


Minustakin se kuulosti paljolta varsinkin kun vaihtojen määrä ei muuttunut. Mutta jos reittiopaskin tunnustaa tuon 20 min, ja siihen lisätään päälle Matinkylän bussiterminaalin ruuhkautuminen, josta reittiopas ei tiedä; tukkoiset kulkuväylät bussista metroon, joista reittipas ei tiedä; aamuruuhkaisen, yksipäisen metroaseman, josta reittiopas ei myöskään tiedä ja edellisten seurauksena satunnaisen saapumisen metroasemalle, jolloin todellinen odotusaika laiturilla voi olla mitä vaan, niin kyllä siinä tuo 30 min voidaan hyvinkin saavuttaa. Kiitos kun laskit auki!

Mielenkiintoista tässä on se, että vaikka Arabia sinänsä on määränpäänä epätavallisemmasta päästä, niin se ei muuta kokonaistulosta mihinkään  lopputulos olisi sama, vaikka määränpää olisi keskustassa tai Hakaniemessä. Loppumatkahan sujuu kuten ennenkin.

----------


## obmaR

> Matinkylän aamun ruuhkapiikit ovat nyt niin kovia, että tulee mieleen ovatko liityntäbussit varmasti riittävän hyvin synkronoitu ja syöttävät matkustajia asemalle riittävän tasaisesti. Ideaalitilanteessa liityntäbussiliikenne ja kävelijät muodostavat jokaiselle metrovuorolle aika samankokoisen kuorman. Nyt kun liityntä on vasta laitettu on pystyyn on varsin mahdollista, että jotkut liityntäbussilinjat kuormittavat jotain Matinkylän metrovuoroja yli ja joinain minuutteina liukuportaita liikaa ja välillä on hyvinkin tilaa. Jos kuormitusta saadaan tasattua, ruuhkapiikit lievenevät.


Tuo varmasti selittää ongelmia osaltaan. Mä olen Leppävaaran asemalle ajanut busseja ja huomannut, että tyypillinen myöhästyminen päätepysäkille saavuttaessa on 4-8 min, jolloin reittioppaan tarjoamat junavaihdot ei välttämättä toteudu. Parhaimmillaan tuo on mennyt vielä siten, että autoa on seisotettu Järvenperässä ajantasauspysäkillä pari minuuttia ja sitten isosta matkustajamäärästä ja ruuhkaisesta Viherlaaksontiestä johtuen päätepysäkillä ollaan juuri sopivasti myöhässä junavaihdosta.

Omaan kokemukseen perustuen ajoaikojen hajonta ihan normaaliolosuhteissa hsl-bussiliikenteessä on linjasta riippuen noin 5-10 min, joten on selvää, että liityntäliikenteessä junien kuormitus jakaantuu epätasaisesti. Bussiliikenteen luotettavuuden parantamiseen kannattaisikin panostaa jatkossa nykyistä enemmän.

----------


## Max

Tuossa esimerkissä näkyy yksi Reittioppaan valuvioista. Usein se panee vaihtamaan ensimmäisellä mahdollisella pysäkillä (tässä Hakaniemi) silloinkin, kun olisi järkevää vaihtaa viimeisessä mahdollisessa kohdassa (Sörnäinen). Tässä ei ehkä ole suurta eroa, mutta esim vaihdot kehäradan ja linjan 565 välillä kannattaa maalaisjärjenkin perusteella tehdä Myyrmäessä eikä Martinlaaksossa. Usein säästää yhden junavuorot, kun ei tottele reittiopasta...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jotain tuolla kyllä on pielessä. Kaveri matkustaa päivittäin Soukan eteläosista Arabiaan. Metro on kuulemma pidentänyt matkaa aamulla 30 min. Kun vähän epäilin, että ei kai niin paljon, niin vakuutti, että kyllä se sen 30 min on, vaikka vaihtojen määrä ei edes muutu, ainoana erona Kamppi vaihtunut Matinkyläksi.
> 
> Selitykseksi tuntuisi löytyvän se, että aiempi bussi ajoi suoraan Länsiväylälle ja siitä 90 km/h stadiin, kun nykyinen bussi ei mene motarille ollenkaan, vaan ajaa hitaasti nilkuttaen Matinkylään, missä on aamuisin tukkoinen ja hidas vaihto Otaniemen kautta koukkivaan, hitaaseen 70 km/h metroon.


Olen ihmetellyt miksi länsimetron junilta kestää matka niin kauan kuin kestää. Silloin kun metroa vielä rakennettiin luvattiin jotain 15 minuuttia Matinkylästä Kamppiin, nyt ei taida 20 minuuttiakaan alittua. Mikä meni pieleen? Ja miksi metrojuna ei voi kulkea esim pidempiä asemavälejä edes 80 km/h? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Noksu

> Tuossa esimerkissä näkyy yksi Reittioppaan valuvioista. Usein se panee vaihtamaan ensimmäisellä mahdollisella pysäkillä (tässä Hakaniemi) silloinkin, kun olisi järkevää vaihtaa viimeisessä mahdollisessa kohdassa (Sörnäinen).


Linjojen 71 - 79N pysäkki Sörnäisissä on sen verran kaukana metrolaiturista, että kävelymatka on moninkertainen Hakaniemeen verrattuna. Eli vaikka metro kulkeekin bussia nopeammin Hakaniemestä Sörnäisiin, niin sen ajan häviää kuitenkin kävelyyn. Lisäksi Hakaniemessä pääsee katetun pysäkin luokse sisätiloja pitkin kun taas Sörnäisissä saa puolet matkasta tallustaa ulkona ja pysäkin virkaa toimittaa pelkkä tolppa kadun varressa.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Ja miksi metrojuna ei voi kulkea esim pidempiä asemavälejä edes 80 km/h?


Kyllä metron huippunopeus Länsimetron alueella on juuri tuo 80 km/h. Sillä ei onko huippunopeus 70 vai 80 km/h ei pidennetä tai lyhennetä juurikaan matka-aikaa. Enemmän vaikuttaa pysähdysten lukumäärä, keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli ja kokonaismatka.

Ruoholahden ja Matinkylän välillä oli Länsiväylän busseilla viisi pysäkkiä (Hanasaari, Karhusaarensolmu, Tapiolansolmu/Westendinasema, Haukilahdensolmu, Matinsolmu) ja matkaa 10,5 km. Metrolla on tällä välillä seitsemän asemaa ja matkaakin yli kolme kilometriä enemmän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ruoholahden ja Matinkylän välillä oli Länsiväylän busseilla viisi pysäkkiä (Hanasaari, Karhusaarensolmu, Tapiolansolmu/Westendinasema, Haukilahdensolmu, Matinsolmu) ja matkaa 10,5 km. Metrolla on tällä välillä seitsemän asemaa ja matkaakin yli kolme kilometriä enemmän.


Lisäksi aika harva bussi taisi ajaa 80 km/h.

----------


## obmaR

> Lisäksi aika harva bussi taisi ajaa 80 km/h.


Nobinan autoissa on jo vuosia ollut rajoitin asetettu noin 80 km/h. Veolian/Transdevin autot toki meni yleensä heittämällä ohi.

----------


## Murzu

Minulle ja aika monelle muullekin on tärkeämpää joukkoliikennevälineen selkeys ja helppous. Metro on selkeä ja helppo. En minä eikä moni muukaan kellota kulkuaikaansa ovelta ovelle, laskien joka rullaportaan yms askeleen. Minä ainakin saatan matkustaa Helsinkiin tullessani, Rautatieasemalta Hakaniemeen tai Kamppiin, ja käytän automaattisesti metroa koska se on niin helppo. Varmasti nopeampi tapa olisi hypätä johonkin bussiin tai ratikkaan, ja pääsisi varmaan vähemmällä kävelylläkin. Mutta itselläni ainakaan elämä ei ole minuuteista kiinni, itse tykkään selkeistä reiteistä, tasaisesta kyydistä ja mukavista odotustiloista. Lisäksi pieni ylimääräinen kävely tai rullaporras-seikkailu on vain mukavaa vaihtelua matkantekoon. Pääasia minun mielestäni on että kulkuvälineessä joutuu istumaan mahdollisimman vähän aikaa. Kävely-Metro-Kävely 10+5+10=25 (min) on mielestäni parempi kuin Kävely-Bussi-Kävely 3+15+3=21 (min), olkootkin että yhteisaika on pidempi. Yleensäkin matkan kellottaminen minuutin tarkkuudella on naurettavaa. Itse ajattelen enemmänkin että matkan tarkoitus on päästä perille, eikä sillä ole merkitystä meneekö matkaan joku minuutti kauemman. Jossain päin Suomea katsotaan aikataulusta, kulkeeko se ainut bussi tänään vai huomenna.

----------


## hmikko

> Jossain päin Suomea katsotaan aikataulusta, kulkeeko se ainut bussi tänään vai huomenna.


Tuolla nyt ei ole mitään tekoa espoolaisten päivittäisen työmatkan kanssa. Tietenkään juuri kukaan ei tee matkoja sekuntikellon kanssa, mutta kun kyse on joka arkipäivän rutiinista, niin toki siinä hidastukset ja hankaloitukset tuntuu.

----------


## kompura

> Yleensäkin matkan kellottaminen minuutin tarkkuudella on naurettavaa. Itse ajattelen enemmänkin että matkan tarkoitus on päästä perille, eikä sillä ole merkitystä meneekö matkaan joku minuutti kauemman. Jossain päin Suomea katsotaan aikataulusta, kulkeeko se ainut bussi tänään vai huomenna.


Millä tarkkuudella matka-aikaa sopisi kellottaa, jotta se ei olisi naurettavaa? Käsittääkseni Espoossa ei nurista siitä, että matka-aika olisi minuutin tai pari pidempi kuin ennen vaan siitä, että lisää on tullut pikemminkin 20 kuin 10 minuuttia suuntaansa ja joissakin tapauksissa vieläkin enemmän. Kun kyse on päivittäisistä työmatkoista, tämä merkitsee yli puolta tuntia päivässä ylimääräistä matkustamiseen kuluvaa aikaa, joka on pois muusta elämästä. Tavallaan joutuu tekemään päivittäin puoli tuntia ylitöitä korvauksetta.

Veikkaanpa, että yhä useammassa Helsingin keskustan työpaikassa ruvetaan pohdiskelemaan sitä, että pakkoko firman on sijoittua juuri Helsingin keskustaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Veikkaanpa, että yhä useammassa Helsingin keskustan työpaikassa ruvetaan pohdiskelemaan sitä, että pakkoko firman on sijoittua juuri Helsingin keskustaan.


Tuskin, ainakaan tämän takia. Ei tässä keskustan saavutettavuus kokonaisuutena ole huonontunut, osia Espoosta vaan on jäänyt katveeseen. Aika harvan keskustan firman työntekijät sattuvat kaikki tulemaan Latokaskesta.

Hyvässä tapauksessa metron pitäisi edistää työpaikkojen sijoittumista Keilaniemi-Tapiola-Otaniemi -bermudan kolmioon, minkä vois jopa uskoa toteutuvan, mutta tuskin se on Helsingin keskustalta pois.

----------


## j-lu

> Juuri tämän vuoksi minun on entistä vaikeampi ymmärtää päätöstä rakentaa metro juuri Espooseen, missä oli ennestään toimiva BRT-järjestelmä. 
> Mikäli metro nyt oltaisiinkin haluttu rakentaa johonkin ja hankkia louhintafirmoille louhittavaa, niin linjaus Rautatientorilta Viikkiin ja Itä-Vantaalle olisi ollut parempi ratkaisu. 
> Moottoritie ei ulotu Hakaniemeen asti, vaan päättyy jo Koskelassa, joten bussit eivät olisi olleet metroa nopeampia.


Erittäin hyvä näkökulma. En itse asiassa ollut osannut tätä joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta ajatella, vaikka autoillessa laitimmaisten väylien suosiminen on selviö: ne vievät "syvimmälle" kantakaupunkiin. 

Raideliikenteen suurin potentiaali on Turun- ja Lahdenväylän välillä, koska siltä suunnalta raskasraide on kaikkein kilpailukykyisin autoon nähden. Mutta juuri tuolla sektorilla raideliikenne palvelee milteipä huonoiten!

----------


## Minä vain

Tässä on karkeasti matka-aikoja rautatieasemalta, jos olisi esimerkiksi Hakunilan metro kartan asemin. 

Sörnäinen 7 min / Sörnäinen M 12 min (bussi)
Kumpula 9 min / Kumpulan kampus 17 min (bussi)
Arabia 10 min / Arabia 23 min (bussi)
Viikki 14 min / Viikin tiedepuisto 25 min (junan ja bussin yhdistelmä)
Latokartano 16 min / Kivikonlaita 26 min (junan ja bussin yhdistelmä)
Kivikko 18 min / Varustuksentie 31 min (metron ja bussin yhdistelmä)
Linnoituksentie 20 min / Sakara 32 min (metron ja bussin yhdistelmä)
Jakomäki 22 min / Jakomäen ostoskeskus 35 min (bussi)
Vaarala 25 min / Kehä III 35 min (bussi)
Hakunila 27 min / Kaviokuja 39 min (bussi)

Jos verrataan suoran bussin ja liitynnän matka-aikoja bussien reiteillä on paljon merkitystä. Karkean tarkastelun perusteella esimerkiksi linjoilta 717 ja 718, jotka ajaa Hakunilan sisällä, kannattaa vaihtaa Hakunilassa metroon ja näin säästyy aikaa 9 min. Hakunilan sivussa Vanhaa Lahdentietä pitkin ajavat linjat puolestaan kulkevat huomattavasti nopeammin ja niillä vaihto Hakunilassa hidastaisi matkaa 3 minuuttia. Vaihto Viikissä hidastaisi matkaa 2 minuuttia näillä linjoilla sekä joukolla muita siinä kohtaa Lahdenväylää kulkevia linjoja. 

Mutta varmaan voidaan sanoa, että metro olisi selkeästi ollut esimerkiksi tälle sektorille järkevämpi hanke, kun siitä seuraisi jopa 13 minuutin nopeutuminen kahdelle eri asemalle ja pahimmillaankin bussimatkustajilla tulisi 3 minuutin hidastus.

Linjat 739, 785K - 788K ja 731N nyt pysäkille Kaskelanrinne 29 min + 1 min kävely Helsingin keskustassa = 30 min
Linjat 739, 785K - 788K ja 731N liitynnän jälkeen pysäkille Kaskelanrinne 24 min + 3 min kävely Helsingin keskustassa + 5 min vaihto Hakunilassa + 1 min ajoaikaa = 33 min

Linjat 739, 785K - 788K ja 731N sekä tukku muita linjoja nyt pysäkille Viikki 20 min + 1 min kävely Helsingin keskustassa = 21 min
Linjat 739, 785K - 788K ja 731N sekä tukku muita linjoja liitynnän jälkeen pysäkille Viikki (moottoritien pysäkki) 14 min + 3 min kävely Helsingin keskustassa + 5 min vaihto Viikissä (metroasemalla) + 1 min ajoaikaa = 23 min


Linjat 717 ja 718 nyt pysäkille Kaviokuja 38 min + 1 min kävely Helsingin keskustassa = 39 min
Linjat 717 ja 718 liitynnän jälkeen pysäkille Kaviokuja 24 min + 3 min kävely Helsingin keskustassa+ 5 min vaihto Hakunilassa = 32 min

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:34 ----------



Sitten jossain tällaisessä vaihtoehdossa tunneliveljet olisivat voineet rakentaa metron väleille, joilla pintaliikenne joutuu kiertämään vesistöjä, jolloin matka-aikoja nopeutuu hurjasti, ja toisaalta nopeutumisesta hyötyjiä on vähemmän kun metro ei mene keskustaan.

----------


## 339-DF

HS selvitti matka-aikojen muuttumisen 12 000 osoitteesta E-Espoossa. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005524719.html

Metro pidensi matka-akaa 11 400 osoitteessa, näistä 3000 osoitteessa pidennys oli yli 15 minuuttia. 600 osoitteesta matka-aika lyheni.

Helsingin määränpääksi katsottiin Kamppi. Jos määränpää olisi katsottu tarkoitushakuisesti jonkin itämetron olemassaolevan aseman vierestä, tilanne voisi olla osittain toinen.

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin määränpääksi katsottiin Kamppi. Jos määränpää olisi katsottu tarkoitushakuisesti jonkin itämetron olemassaolevan aseman vierestä, tilanne voisi olla osittain toinen.


Kamppi on kyllä aika tarkoitushakuisesti valittu määränpää, kun Helsingin keskustan toiminnalllinen keskipiste on siitä noin 10 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Kaivokadulla.

----------


## 339-DF

Sinne meni syötti, koukku ja puolet ongestakin  :Very Happy:

----------


## joht. Nyman

En ole kaikilla länsimetron asemilla käynyt, mutta mitä olen junan ikkunoista katsellut, olen pannut merkille, etteivät kaikkien asemien toisten päätyjen uloskäynnit ole vielä käytössä. Listaatteko ne asemat, joilla toisten päätyjen uloskäynnit odottavat aikaa parempaa, ja kerrotteko samalla syyn, mikseivät uloskäynnit ole vielä käytössä? Tapiolan bussiterminaalin ymmärrän, muiden asemien statusta "vaiheessa" en.

----------


## j-lu

> Sinne meni syötti, koukku ja puolet ongestakin


Jos vakavasti otetaan, niin matka-aikojen laskemista pitäisi kehittää niin, että se huomioisi saavutettavuuden vähän informatiivisemmin kuin minuutteina umpimähkäiseen tai tarkoitushakuiseen pisteeseen. Metrolla kuitenkin 5-7 asemaa läpi kantakaupungin, länärin busseilla oli kolme pysäkkiä päättyen Kamppiin. 

Laadulliset tekijät eroavat tavalla, joita yksioikoisesta minuuttiluvusta ei käy ilmi. Silti minuuttilukuja käytetään päätöksenteon pohjana. Surkeaa!

----------


## petteri

> Jos vakavasti otetaan, niin matka-aikojen laskemista pitäisi kehittää niin, että se huomioisi saavutettavuuden vähän informatiivisemmin kuin minuutteina umpimähkäiseen tai tarkoitushakuiseen pisteeseen. Metrolla kuitenkin 5-7 asemaa läpi kantakaupungin, länärin busseilla oli kolme pysäkkiä päättyen Kamppiin. 
> 
> Laadulliset tekijät eroavat tavalla, joita yksioikoisesta minuuttiluvusta ei käy ilmi. Silti minuuttilukuja käytetään päätöksenteon pohjana. Surkeaa!


Tässä on haasteena, että ei oikeastaan kunnolla tiedetä miten ja millä välineillä ihmiset liikkuvat, missä vaihtavat ja miksi. Tai oikeastaan HSL ei tiedä. Google kyllä taitaa aika pitkälti tietää tai on ainakin jo kerännyt riittävästi dataa.

HSL tarvitsisi mobiiliappin, jonka avulla voitaisiin seurata (vapaaehtoisten) joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien liikkumista. Erilaisilla täkyillä voisi sitten vapaaehtoisten määrää lisätä. Tai sitten HSL voisi vaan tehdä Googlen kanssa yhteistyötä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Helsingin määränpääksi katsottiin Kamppi. Jos määränpää olisi katsottu tarkoitushakuisesti jonkin itämetron olemassaolevan aseman vierestä, tilanne voisi olla osittain toinen.


Oikeastaan hyvä olisi tehdä vastaava tarkastelu muutamasta edustavasta matkakohteesta. Tällöin syntyisi havainnollinen kuva muutoksesta. No, HSL on toki laskenut tai lasketuttanut keskimääräiset matka-ajan muutokset, mutta se ei ole yhtä havainnollista ja sitä paitsi tarpeen olisi hahmottaa vähän vaihteluväliäkin, millä muutoksia tapahtuu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------




> Tässä on haasteena, että ei oikeastaan kunnolla tiedetä miten ja millä välineillä ihmiset liikkuvat, missä vaihtavat ja miksi. Tai oikeastaan HSL ei tiedä. Google kyllä taitaa aika pitkälti tietää tai on ainakin jo kerännyt riittävästi dataa.
> 
> HSL tarvitsisi mobiiliappin, jonka avulla voitaisiin seurata (vapaaehtoisten) joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien liikkumista. Erilaisilla täkyillä voisi sitten vapaaehtoisten määrää lisätä. Tai sitten HSL voisi vaan tehdä Googlen kanssa yhteistyötä.


Kyllä HSL tietää, jos joku. HSL tekee säännöllisesti liikennetutkimuksia aika isolla otannalla ja niissä selvitetään juuri näitä asioita. Ja se mitä Google ei tiedä, mutta HSL tietää, on havaintojen edustavuus, eli arvion siitä, kuinka montaa todellista matkaa yksi havaittu matka vastaa. Luultavasti HSL aikanaan siirtyy myös tutkimuksiin, joisssa hyödynnetään mobiiliappeja. Näitä on jo pohdittu, mutta niiden tekemiseen ei vielä haluta mennä, koska tutkimusasetelmaa ei pystytä kunnolla hallitsemaan. Tietymättömissä on lähes täysin vääristymä, eli miten tällaisen tutkimuksen osallistujajoukko vastaa demografisesti koko seudun väestöä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo varmasti selittää ongelmia osaltaan. Mä olen Leppävaaran asemalle ajanut busseja ja huomannut, että tyypillinen myöhästyminen päätepysäkille saavuttaessa on 4-8 min, jolloin reittioppaan tarjoamat junavaihdot ei välttämättä toteudu. Parhaimmillaan tuo on mennyt vielä siten, että autoa on seisotettu Järvenperässä ajantasauspysäkillä pari minuuttia ja sitten isosta matkustajamäärästä ja ruuhkaisesta Viherlaaksontiestä johtuen päätepysäkillä ollaan juuri sopivasti myöhässä junavaihdosta.


Mä olen huomannut kanssa tuon saman. Jos vaihtoehtoisesti valitsee bussin joka ajaa vanhaa Turuntietä pitkin niin se juttuu Viherlaakson suoralle jonka Karamalmille Nokian laitoksille omilla autoillaan suhahtelevat nörtit tukkivat.

Länsiväyäbussien legendaariset 20 minuutin matka-ajat Latokaskesta ja Espoonlahdesta ym Kamppiin ovat ollet mahdollisia tilanteissa jolloin:
- linjalla ei ole ajantasauspysäkkiä missään
- kuski ei vaihdu missään kohtaa matkaa
- bussi ajaa länäriä muiden bussien peesissä jolloin sen ei tarvitse pysähtyä ottaakseen matkustajia kyytiin 
- kyytiin nousevilla matkustajilla on kaikilla kautta ladattuna kortille

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Auttaisikohan kuormapiikkeihin, jos kaikki liikenteessä olevat M300-junat keskitettäisiin Matinkylän linjalle? Olisi helpompaa täyttää juna tasaisemmin.

----------


## aki

> Auttaisikohan kuormapiikkeihin, jos kaikki liikenteessä olevat M300-junat keskitettäisiin Matinkylän linjalle? Olisi helpompaa täyttää juna tasaisemmin.


Tänä aamuna tutustuin ensi kertaa länsimetroon. Hyppäsin ensin Keilaniemestä junaan joka päättyi Tapiolaan ja jatkoin seuraavalla Matinkylään. Olin Matinkylässä klo 8.20 ja katselin miten M300-juna täyttyi. Ihmisiä tuli liukuportaasta laiturille jatkuvana virtana ja kaikki rynnivät ensimmäisistä ovista sisään ja siihen ensimmäiseen eteiseen porukka myös pakkautui vaikka junan sisällä olisi ollut tilaa muuallakin. Minusta voisi ottaa käyttöön aikoinaan raitiovaunuissa käytetyn käskyn "käytävällä eteenpäin" jos ihmiset eivät muuten ymmärrä hyödyntää koko junan tarjoamaa tilaa. Keilaniemessä ja Tapiolassa tuli myös vastaan Matinkylästä saapuvia M300-junia jotka olivat melko täysiä mutta lisääkin olisi vielä mahtunut. Seisojia oli vain ovien kohdalla, käytävät olivat vapaina.
Silmiinpistävintä kuitenkin oli se, kuinka tyhjänä Tapiolasta lähtevät junat ajoivat Matinkylän junien välissä.
Matinkylässä oli myös aamulla häikkää liukuportaissa kun kolmesta portaasta toiminnassa oli vain yksi joka kuljetti ylöspäin. Yksi porras oli puomitettu ja keskimmäistä seisahtunutta porrasta porukka käveli alaspäin. Kyseessä oli ensimmäiset portaat lippuhallista välitasolle ja portaiden yläpäähän syntyi ruuhkaa mutta tämä johtui nyt varmaan vikatilanteesta. Koneen asentajat olivatkin jo tilannetta korjaamassa. 
Espoon kaupunginhallitus on tänään käsitellyt metron ongelmia https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10023955

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Länsiväyäbussien legendaariset 20 minuutin matka-ajat Latokaskesta ja Espoonlahdesta ym Kamppiin ovat ollet mahdollisia tilanteissa jolloin:
> - linjalla ei ole ajantasauspysäkkiä missään
> - kuski ei vaihdu missään kohtaa matkaa
> - bussi ajaa länäriä muiden bussien peesissä jolloin sen ei tarvitse pysähtyä ottaakseen matkustajia kyytiin 
> - kyytiin nousevilla matkustajilla on kaikilla kautta ladattuna kortille
> t. Rainer


Rainer, eivät mitään legendaa vaan vuosikymmenien aikana koettua arkirealismia meille paikallisille eteläespoolaisille ovat nuo Länsiväylän suorien, nopeiden ja mukavien bussien 5-20 minuutin matka-ajat moottoritieosuudella Ruoholahteen riippuen lähinnä vain siitä, siirtyykö oma linja-autovuorosi ajamaan Länskärin motarinopeuksia esim. Tapiolan, Matinkylän tai jo Espoonlahden liittymästä.

Sillä eihän näillä Länsiväylän linjoilla juurikaan ole ollut tarvetta pysähtyä moottoritien liittymissä, koska Etelä-Espoon eri kaupunginosia ovat eriomaisesti palvelleet omat linjansa, jotka ovat keränneet matkustajansa omalta alueeltansa, minkä jälkeen sitten Länsiväylää pitkin on päästy paahtamaan täysillä yleensä ilman ensimmäistäkään pysähdystä.

Sillä jo vuosikymmenien ajan esim. itse Tapiolan liikennesektorilla Mankkaan suunnalta pääsin matkustamaan Helsingin keskustaan kotioveltani 50 m päässä sijaitsevilta lähipysäkeiltä Länsiväylän suorilla linjoilla 109 tai 110, jotka toki pysäkkien ja liikennevalojen vuoksi olivat Tapiolan keskustaan asti toisinaan hitaita, mutta sitten Tapiolan keskustan jälkeen käännyttyämme kohti Tapiolan liittymää ja sieltä moottoritielle, me kaikki matkustajat olimme jo n. 5-10 minuutin jälkeen Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa, koska Länsiväylällä olivat käytössä loistavan sujuvat linja-autokaistat aivan Helsingin ydinkeskustaan asti.

Sen sijaan nyt Länsimetro-kurjuudessa noita hienoja Länsiväylän linjoja korvaavat ensiksi liityntäbussit (114 tai 549), jotka mongertavat läpi kaikki samat vanhat Hakalehdon/Pohjantien hitaat liikennevalot ja pysäkit Tapiolan keskustaan asti, mutta nyt ei sitten enää päästäkään samassa mukavassa linja-autossa suoraan nopeasti Länsiväylälle, vaan Tapiolan aivan idioottimaisesti suunnitellun liityntäliikenteen vaihdon jälkeen 5-10 minuutin ajassa tuskin olet edes päässyt metrolaiturille asti, minkä jälkeen pitää vielä odottaa sitä oranssia inhottavaa ulinajunaa, ja jos se tulee Matinkylästä asti, niin tuskin istumapaikkaakaan saa (eli näin loistavaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutason parantumista eli hidastumista ja vaivalloisuutta on saatu sen pitkälti yli toista miljardia euroa maksaneen länsimetro-hukkaputkiriesan ensimmäisen investoinnin ansiosta).

Sitä paitsi tuossa marras-joulukuussa olivat nämä Länsiväylän suorien bussien vs. länsimetron vaihtoehtojen joukkoliikenneratkaisut aivan vapaasti vertailtavissa ja kilpailutettavissa, ja minulla on kyllä tasan tarkkaan printattu dokumentti HSL-reittioppaasta, kun perjantai-illalle 1.12. hain pikkujoulujen kotimatkalle ehdotuksia Helsingin keskustasta kotiin, niin kokonaismatkalle ovelta ovelle kyseltyinä Länsiväylän 109- ja 110-bussien matka-ajat olivat n. 26-28 minuuttia kun taas länsimetro tarjosi paljon hitaampia yli 40 minuutin matkoja (eli tietenkin valitsin kotimatkalleni suoran ja mukavan 109-vaihtoehdon, kun se tuolloin vielä oli mahdollista).

Anyway, erityisen iloinen olen kuitenkin siitä, että meidzi ei näissä asioissa ole tippaakaan jälkiviisas, sillä jo lähes 20 vuoden ajan olen johdonmukaisesti alkaen esim. paikallislehtemme Länsiväylän nettikeskusteluista kuten myös täällä jlf-palstalla kirjoittanut näistä Länsimetron aiheuttamista täysin ennustettavissa olevista Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen palvelutason todella pahoista heikennyksistä, mutta kun ne kaikki ulkopuoliset Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikennetilannetta ymmärtämättömät jo sovittu-osapuolet tällaiseen Länsimetro-hukkaputkihölmöilyyn asiat halusivat törsäyttää, niin eivätpähän omat tai muiden järkikirjoitukset tavoittaneet esim. HS-Pravdan vuosikymmeniä jatkuneen metropropagandan aivopesemiä pk-seudun tsuhnia.

No, jotain hyvää kuitenkin:
Sillä koska Länsimetron kapasiteetti on jo tässä vaiheessa todettu ylikuormitetuksi, niin jatkossa Espoossa täydennysrakentamista ei voi enää suuressa määrin lisätä Etelä-Espoossa vaan kerrostaloslummien kaavoittaminen suunnataan jatkossa nimenomaan rantaradan ja Turunväylän sektoreiden maastokäytäviin (sillä ainakin tällaista viitteellistä tietoa olen vanhoilta tuttaviltani Espoon kaupunginsuunnittelulautakunnan suunnalta jo saanut).

(Tai siis hej Rainer, ehkä muistatkin vielä 1990-luvulta Länsiväylän keskustelupalstojen nimimerkkien Bisi från Vanda, Gubbe, Busy from Espoo saatikka Jäbä ajatusten vaihdot, sillä kylläpähän vain nämä kaksi jälkimmäistä nimimerkkiä jo silloin tunsivat kokemuksestaan kunnollisesti Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen todellisuuden, minkä vuoksi he myös tiesivät ja ennustivat tulevaisuuden niin paljon paremmin kuin noiden kahden edellisen nimimerkin katkerat vuodattajat.)

----------


## hmikko

> No, jotain hyvää kuitenkin:
> Sillä koska Länsimetron kapasiteetti on jo tässä vaiheessa todettu ylikuormitetuksi, niin jatkossa Espoossa täydennysrakentamista ei voi enää suuressa määrin lisätä Etelä-Espoossa vaan kerrostaloslummien kaavoittaminen suunnataan jatkossa nimenomaan rantaradan ja Turunväylän sektoreiden maastokäytäviin (sillä ainakin tällaista viitteellistä tietoa olen vanhoilta tuttaviltani Espoon kaupunginsuunnittelulautakunnan suunnalta jo saanut).


Tuo on kyllä ihan utopiaa, sanoisin. Ks. Espoon tällä hetkellä valmisteluputkessa olevat kaavat Länsimetron kakkosvaiheen asemien ympäristössä. Finnoota ei varmaan voi sanoa täydennykseksi, mutta uusia kerrostaloja sinne on tarkoitus tulla 17 000 asukkaalle, ja useammalle tuhannelle per asema muuallakin.

Juuri edellisissä viesteissä on todettu, että Tapiolassa ajaa joka toinen juna lähes tyhjänä, eli ei raidesysteemin kapasiteetti loppu ole, olipa tämänhetkinen liityntäliikenne ryssitty tai ei.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Sillä eihän näillä Länsiväylän linjoilla juurikaan ole ollut tarvetta pysähtyä moottoritien liittymissä, koska Etelä-Espoon eri kaupunginosia ovat eriomaisesti palvelleet omat linjansa, jotka ovat keränneet matkustajansa omalta alueeltansa, minkä jälkeen sitten Länsiväylää pitkin on päästy paahtamaan täysillä yleensä ilman ensimmäistäkään pysähdystä.


Ison Omenan kohdalla olevat Länsiväylän pysäkit olivat kyllä tästä selvä poikkeus. Niitä käytettiin paljon. Suunnilleen joka bussista jäi joku pois ja joku tuli kyytiin. Helsingin suunnan pysäkille saattoi kertyä yli kymmenenkin matkustajaa, jos edellisen bussin kulusta oli vähänkin enemmän aikaa kulunut. Olen itsekin käyttänyt juuri noita Länsiväylän pysäkkejä lukuisia kertoja.

Sinällään ennen Kivenlahden metron valmistustumista olisi hyvä liikennöidä entisen linjan 150 tyyppisesti Saunalahti-Kivenlahti-Espoonlahti-Kamppi sekä joku linja Soukasta Kamppiin myös metron kulkuaikoina, sillä nuo yli 15 minuutin matkan pidentymiset Kamppiin mentäessä on aivan liikaa noilta asukasluvultaan espoolaisittain suurilta alueilta. Muita Kamppiin kulkevia linjoja ei metron liikennöintiaikoina muuten juuri tarvittaisi. Tietenkin Tapiolan tilanne ennen bussiterminaalin valmistumistumista on melko huono ja vaihtoon kuluva aika on turhan pitkä.

Kattilalaaksosta kyllä pitäisi saada joku bussilinja kulkemaan Matinkylän asemalle. Keskustaan meno on tehty siellä päin turhan hankalaksi, kun ainoa Kattilalaakson läpi kulkeva linja on poikittaislinja 542 Soukasta Jorvin sairaalalle.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Olin Matinkylässä klo 8.20 ja katselin miten M300-juna täyttyi. Ihmisiä tuli liukuportaasta laiturille jatkuvana virtana ja kaikki rynnivät ensimmäisistä ovista sisään ja siihen ensimmäiseen eteiseen porukka myös pakkautui vaikka junan sisällä olisi ollut tilaa muuallakin


Tuo on kyllä outoa, kun asemalaiturille saapuessa näkee laiturinäytöstä yhdellä vilkaisulla kuinka paljon junan lähtöön on aikaa, niin luulisi voivan siirtyvän kaikessa rauhassa suoraan laiturilta sellaiseen vaunuun, jossa on tilaa. Tietenkin joku voi valita ensimmäisen vaunun silläkin perusteella, että se on myös määränpääasemalla lähempänä liukuportaita.

----------


## Minä vain

Tutustuin tänään siihen miten nuo linjat oikeasti menee Matinkylän länsipuolella ja tässä muutama parannusehdotus.

1) Ennen Kivenlahden jatketta:

Liite 2828
Liite 2829

124 ja 125 on samalla periaatteella laadittuja linjoja, jotka ajaa Tapiolan metroasemalta Niittykummun metroasemalle ja sen jälkeen kiertelee ympäriinsä kunnes asutus loppuu. Molemmat linjat yksinkertaisesti hiiteen, metrossa on juuri se hyvä puoli, että kun aikaisemmin suorilla bussilinjoilla oli haastavaa mennä Tapiolaan ja siksi ajettiin suorien bussilinjojen lisäksi tämäntyyppisiä Espoon sisäisiä maisemareittejä, nyt sinne pääsee riittävän helposti vaihtamalla metroon Matinkylässä. Näin rahaa jää muuhun.




158 jatkaisi Tillinmäestä Saunalahden ja Kurttilan kautta Kauklahteen ja näin Saunalahteen tarjottaisiin edelleen yhteys Kamppiin, mutta tällä kertaa siten, että se ei kulje Kivenlahden ja Espoonlahden kautta, jotta yhteys ei ole päällekkäinen metron kanssa. Tämä yhteys tulisi olemaan sekä ennen että jälkeen Kivenlahden metron. 165, joka on ajanut Matinkylä (M) - Espoonlahti - Kivenlahti - Saunalahti - Kauklahti lakkautettaisiin.



Kattilalaakso saisi palvelun, kun 157 alkaisi kiertää sieltä. Lohdutuspalkintona 157 jatkaisi Kamppiin eikä ajaisi Länsiväylän rinnakkaiskatua pitkin.



Pätkälinja, olkoon vaikka 151, paikkaisi sen palvelun, joka poistui Länsiväylän rinnakkaiskadulta, kun 124 lakkautettiin ja 157 ja 158 oikaistiin.

Kivenlahden, Espoonlahden, Soukan, Iivisniemen ja Kaitaan alueita kiertelevät linjat 146 ja 147 jatkaisivat Kamppiin. Linja 164 sitä vastoin ei jatkaisi Kamppiin, koska Saunalahden ja Kurttilan alueelta kulkisi Kamppiin linjan 158 jatke, ja 143 ei jatkaisi, koska ne alueet joita linja 143 palvelee mutta ei 147 on varsin harvaan asuttuja.





Kun Kivenlahden jatke valmistuu, linjan 157 ei tarvitsisi enää kiertää Kattilalaakson kautta, kun sieltä pääsisi nyt metroasemalle, mutta linja jatkaisi edelleen Kamppiin. Koska 157 palvelisi jälleen Länsiväylän rinnakkaiskatua 151 lakkautettaisiin. Kivenlahteen jatkeen valmistuttua 146 ja 147 eivät luonnollisestikaan enää kulkisi Kamppiin. 157 ja 158 jäisivät siis Kamppiin kulkeviksi linjoiksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:54 ----------

Haukilahden ja Westendin alue on toinen alue lounaiskolkan lisäksi, jossa on valitettu matka-ajoista. Se on helppo rasti, koska kun 112:n siirtää kulkemaan näin, jää alueelle linja 111, joka kulkee Tapiolaan, ja Niittykummun ja Tapiolan metroasemien välisellä tiellä kulkee muita linjoja 112:n lisäksi.



Jos vuorovälit pysyy samoina, ennen Kivenlahden jatketta Länsiväylällä menisi enimmillään 6+6+6+6+12 = 36 vuoroa tunnissa ja jatkeen jälkeen 6+6+6 = 18 vuoroa tunnissa. Ennen länsimetroa enimmillään meni noin 130 vuoroa tunnissa ja bussilinjoja katkominen säästi kustannuksia 13 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa, joten erittäin karkeasti hintaa tulisi ennen jatketta 4 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa, jatkeen jälkeen 2 miljoonaa. Supistukset linjoihin 124 ja 125 maksaisi osan kustannuksista.

----------


## jodo

> Tuo on kyllä outoa, kun asemalaiturille saapuessa näkee laiturinäytöstä yhdellä vilkaisulla kuinka paljon junan lähtöön on aikaa, niin luulisi voivan siirtyvän kaikessa rauhassa suoraan laiturilta sellaiseen vaunuun, jossa on tilaa. Tietenkin joku voi valita ensimmäisen vaunun silläkin perusteella, että se on myös määränpääasemalla lähempänä liukuportaita.


Joukkoliikennematkustaja ei vain toimi näin. Ensimmäisestä ovesta mennään sisään ja tehdään jonoa siihen vaikka junassa olisi 10 muuta ovea.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sillä jo vuosikymmenien ajan esim. itse Tapiolan liikennesektorilla Mankkaan suunnalta pääsin matkustamaan Helsingin keskustaan kotioveltani 50 m päässä sijaitsevilta lähipysäkeiltä Länsiväylän suorilla linjoilla 109 tai 110, jotka toki pysäkkien ja liikennevalojen vuoksi olivat Tapiolan keskustaan asti toisinaan hitaita, mutta sitten Tapiolan keskustan jälkeen käännyttyämme kohti Tapiolan liittymää ja sieltä moottoritielle, me kaikki matkustajat olimme jo n. 5-10 minuutin jälkeen Ruoholahdessa tai Kampissa, koska Länsiväylällä olivat käytössä loistavan sujuvat linja-autokaistat aivan Helsingin ydinkeskustaan asti.


Itse asiassa Länsiväylän bussikaistat ovat sittenkin aika uutta perua verrattuna itse Länsiväylään moottoritienä, joka sekään ei ole paljon yli 50 vuotta vanha. Toinen asia, jota pidetään vuosikymmeniä kestäneenä asiana ovat nämä suorat moottoritielinjat keskustaan saakka. Vielä 1990-luvun ensimmäisellä puoliskolla Etelä-Espoon bussilinjat menivät lähtökohtaisesti Salmisaaren ja Lauttasaaren läpi, vain Z-linjat pienenä ryhmänä ohittivat tämän Lauttasaaren "mutkan". Z:ja ajettiin pääasiallisesti työmatkaliikenteen aikana.

Ja lainatun tekstin esimerkkilinja 110 oli muuten vielä Länsiväylä vs. Lauttasaari -uudistuksen jälkeenkin suurimman osan kokopäiväisesti 110T eli hitaampi versio.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistähän ne kaikki Matinkylän metromatkustajat oikein ovat tulleet, kun tuo määrä tuntuu jotenkin nyt tulleen pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä kaikille?


Yle on selvittänyt asiaa artikkelissaan. Autojen määrä Länsiväylällä on laskenut vuoden takaisesta 0,2%, vaikka maankäytön kasvun vuoksi luontaista kasvua olisi pitänyt tulla 3,5%.

----------


## junabongari

Maankäytöstä puheenollen, Länsimetron matkustajaennusteet on näköjään tehty vanhentuneilla asukasmäärillä.

----------


## vristo

Tarvitaan New York Subway-tyylinen local/express-ratkaisu.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Subway6476.jpg

----------


## petteri

> Tarvitaan New York Subway-tyylinen local/express-ratkaisu.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Subway6476.jpg


Tuohon tarvitaan neljä raidetta. Local/express -ratkaisu onkin Helsingin seudulla aidosti käytössä vain pääradan suuntaan. Rantaradalla on toki myös vähän samanlaista yritystä. Itä-länsi suuntaan tuskin toteutuu ihan heti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarvitaan New York Subway-tyylinen local/express-ratkaisu.


Aika vepsäläismäinen ehdotus. Kun ilmeisen hyvin palvellut bussiliikenne piti väkisin korvata 1,2 miljardia maksaneella, huonosti palvelevalla metrolla, niin nyt sen ongelmat pitäisi korjata vielä yhdellä lisämiljardilla  :Very Happy:

----------


## Minä vain

> Aika vepsäläismäinen ehdotus. Kun ilmeisen hyvin palvellut bussiliikenne piti väkisin korvata 1,2 miljardia maksaneella, huonosti palvelevalla metrolla, niin nyt sen ongelmat pitäisi korjata vielä yhdellä lisämiljardilla


Ja siksi aikaisempi ehdotukseni, että express-raiteet menee maan päällä. Jos länsimetro olisi vaan rakennettu maan päälle, raiteiden lisääminen olisi yllättävän halpaa lystiä. Neljännen raiteen lisääminen Hiekkaharjun ja Keravan välille (13 km) maksoi vain 50 miljoonaa euroa. Näin halvalla ei toki päästä jos rakennetaan uutta rataa, mutta joka tapauksessa ei myöskään puhuttaisi miljardin investoinnista.

----------


## aulis

Olen pyöritellyt ajatusta siitä, jos olisikin alunperin louhittu Otaniemen lenkin lisäksi oikorata Tapiolasta suoraan Keilalahden kohdille. M1 voisi ajaa Tapiolasta pysähtymättä Lauttasaareen, ohittaen yhden M2-junan. Suunnilleen näin

Tapiola....... | M2 10:00 | M1 10:02 | M2 10:05 | M1 10:07
Otaniemi.... | M2 10:02 | M1 ------ | M2 10:07 | M1 ------
Keilaniemi... | M2 10:04 | M1 ------ | M2 10:09 | M1 ------
Koivusaari... | M2 10:07 | M1 ------ | M2 10:12 | M1 ------
Lauttasaari.. | M2 10:09 | M1 10:07 | M2 10:14 | M1 10:12

Mutta eipä liene millään lailla järkevää enää ryhtyä edes samaan tunneliin louhimaan mitään ohiajoraiteita, samalla rahalla saisi nyt vaikka sen rinnakkaisen pikaraitiotien muutamine haaroineen esim. Mankkaalle tms.

Odotan sitä kun saadaan laadukas pikaraitiotie TapiolaPasilaHerttoniemi -välille ja hämmästellään kuinka odotukset ylittävän suosittu yhteys siitä tuli ja kuinka se vapautti kapasiteettia metrosta. Metron matkustajista kun aika suuri osa vaihtaa junaan tai junasta nykyisin Rautatientorilla. Näiden osuudesta metromatkustajista olisi kiva olla jotain lukuja.

----------


## hmikko

> Maankäytöstä puheenollen, Länsimetron matkustajaennusteet on näköjään tehty vanhentuneilla asukasmäärillä.


Tuota on kyllä sikäli vaikea ymmärtää, että koko metrohankkeen kannattavuutta perusteltiin maankäytöllä, alueen väestönkasvu oli tiedossa, ja Espoon tekemistä MAL-sopimuksista sun muista on niistäkin jo monta vuotta. Länsimetron YVA-selvitys on vuodelta 2005. Kai nyt sokea Reettakin tajusi, että silloin laaditut ennusteet olivat vanhentuneet Länsimetron lähestyessä valmistumista. Vaikuttaa lähinnä sumutukselta tämäkin, että toisaalta metron vakuutetaan olevan kannattava ja toisaalta ikään kuin annetaan ymmärtää, että Espoo pysyy metsälähiönä.

----------


## vristo

> Sinne meni syötti, koukku ja puolet ongestakin


Mä puolestaan heitin pitkänsiiman ja sain kolme kalaa.  :Smile:

----------


## aki

HS:n kaupunkitoimittaja Marja Salomaan analyysia länsimetrosta ja Espoolaisesta kunnallispolitiikasta metron ympärillä https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005526701.html

----------


## kompura

> Juuri edellisissä viesteissä on todettu, että Tapiolassa ajaa joka toinen juna lähes tyhjänä, eli ei raidesysteemin kapasiteetti loppu ole, olipa tämänhetkinen liityntäliikenne ryssitty tai ei.


Onko jokin syy otaksua, että liityntäliikenne olisi jotenkin korjattavissa, kun puhut "tämänhetkisestä" liityntäliikenteestä? Kun minusta näyttää siltä, että fundamentaalit ongelmat ovat koko liityntäliikennekonseptissa yhdistettynä joka maitolaiturin kiertävään metroon.

En minäkään usko, että metron kapasiteetti olisi tässä mikään olennainen ongelma. Pikemminkin voisi kysyä, onko Tapiolasta tyhjinä lähteville metrovuoroille ollenkaan tarvetta. Olisiko järkevää kääntää ne jo Kampissa tai Ruoholahdessa?

[EDIT] Kauanko muuten kestää siirtyminen bussilaiturin ja metron välillä liukuportain vs. hissillä? Esim. Lentoaseman aseman eteläpäädyssä harva käyttää liukuporraspatteristoa vaan suhauttaa hetkessä alas hissillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> HS:n kaupunkitoimittaja Marja Salomaan analyysia länsimetrosta ja Espoolaisesta kunnallispolitiikasta metron ympärillä https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005526701.html


Nyt on vaan Marjalle sattunut sellainen kömmähdys, että hän joko luulee, tai toivoo lukijan uskovan, että 1,5 miljoonalla eurolla saadaan jotain aivan muuta kuin todellisuudessa. Marja kirjoittaa: "Espoon nyt varaamalla rahalla Länsiväylää huristelisi kuusi bussia päivässä." Eiköhän se raha sentään riittäisi kuuteen kokopäiväbussiin, joilla voisi sitten ajaa vaikkapa neljä lähtöä tunnissa Kivenlahdesta Kamppiin.




> En minäkään usko, että metron kapasiteetti olisi tässä mikään olennainen ongelma. Pikemminkin voisi kysyä, onko Tapiolasta tyhjinä lähteville metrovuoroille ollenkaan tarvetta. Olisiko järkevää kääntää ne jo Kampissa tai Ruoholahdessa?


Olisi, ja Höseli olisi halunnut niin tehdäkin. Espoo vaati tiheää vuoroväliä Tapiolaan asti jo suunnitteluvaiheessa ja on pitänyt siitä kynsin hampain kiinni. Kaipa se maksaa laskunkin. Kasvoilla jos ei olisi väliä, niin lyhennettäisiin Tapiolan linja Kamppiin ja käytettäisiin rahat Kivenlahden, Espoonlahden ja Soukan suoriin keskustabusseihin kunnes Kivenlahden jatke aukeaa. Mutta kun kasvoilla on väliä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Yle on selvittänyt asiaa artikkelissaan. Autojen määrä Länsiväylällä on laskenut vuoden takaisesta 0,2%, vaikka maankäytön kasvun vuoksi luontaista kasvua olisi pitänyt tulla 3,5%.


Joskin kannattaa muistaa, että liikenne Länsiväylällä Helsinkiin on vakiintunut nykyiselle tasolleen jo 70-luvulla, joten kytkös maankäytön ja liikenteen väliltä on katkennut aikapäiviä sitten. Mutta verrattaessa viime syksyyn, on selvää, että syynä yllättävään matkustajamäärän nousuun on autoilijat, jotka ovat kokeilleet metroa. On sitten oma asiansa, monellekko tämä jäi pelkäksi kokeiluksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Onko jokin syy otaksua, että liityntäliikenne olisi jotenkin korjattavissa, kun puhut "tämänhetkisestä" liityntäliikenteestä? Kun minusta näyttää siltä, että fundamentaalit ongelmat ovat koko liityntäliikennekonseptissa yhdistettynä joka maitolaiturin kiertävään metroon.


Tarkoitin sitä, että tilanne muuttuu kun meneillään olevat rakennushankkeet valmistuvat, eli Tapiolan bussiterminaali ja Kivenlahden metro. Nykyisellään ihmiset ilmeisesti välttävät Tapiolan bussipysäkkihässäkkää, ja Matinkylään tulevasta liityntäliikenteestä suuri osa on metron kakkosvaiheen alueelta. Kakkosvaiheen aloittaessa liityntä paitsi vähenee niin myös jakautuu uusille asemille.

Mutta juu, selvää kai on, että liityntäliikenteessä jotain tarttis tehdä heti eikä Kivenlahden metron aloittaessa.

----------


## Minä vain

Tarkkailin tänään matkustajavirtoja Matinkylässä ja tuo meni yllättäen niin, että ennen kuin juna oli saapunut laiturille, osa matkustajista hajaantui koko laiturin mitalle, mutta kun M100-juna seisoi laiturilla _joka ikinen_ matkustaja meni ensimmäiseen vaunuun. Voisi auttaa asiaa, jos liukuporrastilan ovien yläpuolella olisi iso näyttö, ja siitä näkisi sekunnilleen kauanko aikaa on junan lähtöön. Varmaan helpointa toteuttaa niin että lähtöaika on kellonaika ja näytössä näkyy kellonaika sekunnin tarkkuudella.

Tämä ei ole yhtä paha ongelma ruuhkautumisen kannalta, mutta metrolla kulkee nyt merkittävästi enemmän arvolipulla matkustavia, matkakorttien lukulaitteet on sijoitettu keskelle kulkutietä ja jono laitteille asettuu usein muiden ihmisten eteen tukkeeksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:40 ----------




> Tarkoitin sitä, että tilanne muuttuu kun meneillään olevat rakennushankkeet valmistuvat, eli Tapiolan bussiterminaali ja Kivenlahden metro. Nykyisellään ihmiset ilmeisesti välttävät Tapiolan bussipysäkkihässäkkää, ja Matinkylään tulevasta liityntäliikenteestä suuri osa on metron kakkosvaiheen alueelta. Kakkosvaiheen aloittaessa liityntä paitsi vähenee niin myös jakautuu uusille asemille.
> 
> Mutta juu, selvää kai on, että liityntäliikenteessä jotain tarttis tehdä heti eikä Kivenlahden metron aloittaessa.


Tässä on kaksi erillistä ongelmaa. Kivenlahden metro vähentää vaihtoja, jos metroasema tulee viereen, mutta ei lyhennä matka-aikoja alueilta joilla ei jatkossakaan tule olemaan metroasemaa. Hyvä nyrkkisääntö on, että kun länsimetro menee Länsiväylän pohjoispuolella, matka-ajat pitenee merkittävästi eteläpuolen alueilta (ks. kartta), ja kun se menee eteläpuolella vastaava koskee Länsiväylän pohjoispuolen alueita. Esimerkiksi Kivenlahti ja Soukka kaipaavat tilapäistä linjaa ja ongelma ratkeaa kun metro kulkee sinne, esimerkiksi Saunalahti ja Latokaski tarvitsevat pysyvän linjan Kamppiin.

----------


## Makke93

> Olisi, ja Höseli olisi halunnut niin tehdäkin. Espoo vaati tiheää vuoroväliä Tapiolaan asti jo suunnitteluvaiheessa ja on pitänyt siitä kynsin hampain kiinni. Kaipa se maksaa laskunkin. Kasvoilla jos ei olisi väliä, niin lyhennettäisiin Tapiolan linja Kamppiin ja käytettäisiin rahat Kivenlahden, Espoonlahden ja Soukan suoriin keskustabusseihin kunnes Kivenlahden jatke aukeaa. Mutta kun kasvoilla on väliä.


Jos kerran Matinkylän linjalla ruuhka-aikaan ei saa istumapaikkaa lähtöasemalta ja on ahdasta Tapiolassa, olisi aika tukalaa, jos tuohon lisättäisiin vielä toisen linjan kuorma. Se, että kummatkin linjat ajetaisiin Matinkylään parin tunnin ajan aamulla ja illalla ei paljoa maksa. Eikä sopan keittäneitä autolla kulkevia Espoon poliitikkoja hetkauta, jos ruvetaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä simputtamaan. Päinvastoin, voivat siirtä huomion HSL:n niskaan. Juu ei olisi kasvoilla väliä.

Tässä nyt unohtuu myös, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä on 20000 enemmän kuin odotettiin, mikä meinaa 20000 henkilön edestä enemmän lipputuloja kuin odotettiin. Osalla on varmasti seutulippu tai ABC-vyöhykelippu, mutta vaikka se olisi vain sisäinen tai AB-lippu, tarkottaisi se Miljoonaa lisää lipputuloissa per kuukausi. En tiedä tarkkaa lukua, mutta arkimatkustajilla on vissiin 10kk vuodesta kausilippu. Tämä tarkottaisi 10M per vuosi. Sillä saa kyllä jo vähän enemmän lisälinjoja. Varsinkin, jos HSL pitäytyy 50% kuntaosuuksissa. 

Sinällään en vastusta sitä, että hiljaisina aikoina vain toinen linja ajaisi Ruoholahden ohi. 7,5min vuoroväli on ihan tarpeeksi Etelä-Espoolle, jos n.10min riittää Pohjois-Espoolle ja Kehäradan alueelle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> HS selvitti matka-aikojen muuttumisen 12 000 osoitteesta E-Espoossa. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005524719.html
> 
> Metro pidensi matka-akaa 11 400 osoitteessa, näistä 3000 osoitteessa pidennys oli yli 15 minuuttia. 600 osoitteesta matka-aika lyheni.
> 
> Helsingin määränpääksi katsottiin Kamppi. Jos määränpää olisi katsottu tarkoitushakuisesti jonkin itämetron olemassaolevan aseman vierestä, tilanne voisi olla osittain toinen.


Tuli muuten mieleen, että yksi erilaisiin lukuihin on, huomiodaanko matka-ajassa keskimääräinen odotusaika, siis käytännössä vuoroväliin puolikas. Jos bussi kaupunkiin on kulkenut vaikka 20 minuutin välein, se on heti 10 minuuttia lisää laskennalliseen matka-aikaan. Tällainen tekee heti eroja lukemiin. Hesarin kartassa luultavasti vuoroväli ei vaikuta, vaan laskettuna on oikea matkaan käytetty aika. Varsinkin metroasemien vierestä hyötynä matkustajille on ensi sijassa tihentynyt vuoroväli. Eli HSL ja luultavasti myös Aalto-yliopiston tutkijat laskevat koko matkavastusta, joka sitten on vain ilmoitettu laskennallisina minuutteina, eli kaikki vastuksen komponentit on yritetty saada yhteismitallisiksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuohon tarvitaan neljä raidetta. Local/express -ratkaisu onkin Helsingin seudulla aidosti käytössä vain pääradan suuntaan. Rantaradalla on toki myös vähän samanlaista yritystä. Itä-länsi suuntaan tuskin toteutuu ihan heti.


Jos joka toinen juna pysähtyy joka toisella asemalla ja joka toinen niillä jolla se ensimmäinen ei pysähdy ja yhteisiä asemia kaikilla junilla olisi vain Matinkylä, Tapiola, Lauttasaari, Kamppi, R-tori, Ylioisto, Hakaniemi, Itis niin junat kulkisivat nopeammin, eikä tarvita lisäraiteita. Tosin vuoroväli jouduttaneen pidentämään 5 minuuttiin keskimäärin ja silloin täyttyicsivät liikaa jos ajetaan vain 4-vaunuisilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

^ Tuo on foorumin kestoaiheita. Metron etuna on mainostettu yleensä ja edeltävissä viesteissäkin järjestelmän helppoa luettavuutta, joka kärsii aika lailla, jos junat eivät pysähdy asemilla. Ja kuten todettua, ohittelu syö kapasiteettia, mihin ei taida olla tässä tapauksessa varaa, ainakaan idän puolella.

----------


## Minä vain

> Nyt on vaan Marjalle sattunut sellainen kömmähdys, että hän joko luulee, tai toivoo lukijan uskovan, että 1,5 miljoonalla eurolla saadaan jotain aivan muuta kuin todellisuudessa. Marja kirjoittaa: "Espoon nyt varaamalla rahalla Länsiväylää huristelisi kuusi bussia päivässä." Eiköhän se raha sentään riittäisi kuuteen kokopäiväbussiin, joilla voisi sitten ajaa vaikkapa neljä lähtöä tunnissa Kivenlahdesta Kamppiin.


Laitoin Marja Salomaalle sähköpostia, jossa on laskettu auki, mitä palvelua 1.5 miljoonalla eurolla saa.

----------


## j-lu

> Tuli muuten mieleen, että yksi erilaisiin lukuihin on, huomiodaanko matka-ajassa keskimääräinen odotusaika, siis käytännössä vuoroväliin puolikas. Jos bussi kaupunkiin on kulkenut vaikka 20 minuutin välein, se on heti 10 minuuttia lisää laskennalliseen matka-aikaan.


Kun yhteys on harva, kyse on palvelutasosta eikä laskennallisesta matka-ajasta. Ne eivät ole yksi yhteen sama asia, koska ihminen osaa sopeuttaa liikkumistaan.

Tiedät kyllä.

----------


## kompura

> Kun yhteys on harva, kyse on palvelutasosta eikä laskennallisesta matka-ajasta. Ne eivät ole yksi yhteen sama asia, koska ihminen osaa sopeuttaa liikkumistaan.


Tästä varmaan löytyy tutkimustietoakin, miten vuorotiheys vaikuttaa matkustajamääriin? Paljonko vuoroväliä kannattaa tihentää lähiliikenteessä, niin että tihentynyt vuoroväli houkuttelee kustannusnousua vastaavasti enemmän käyttäjiä? 

Itse arvaisin, että joku 3-4 vuoroa tunnissa alkaa olla niin tiheä liikennöinti, että tihentämällä käyttäjämäärät eivät enää juuri kasva. Tiheämpi vuoroväli voi olla perusteltu, jos kuormitusaste muodostuu korkeaksi (ts. kaikki halukkaat eivät mahdu kyytiin).

----------


## kuukanko

> Tästä varmaan löytyy tutkimustietoakin, miten vuorotiheys vaikuttaa matkustajamääriin? Paljonko vuoroväliä kannattaa tihentää lähiliikenteessä, niin että tihentynyt vuoroväli houkuttelee kustannusnousua vastaavasti enemmän käyttäjiä? 
> 
> Itse arvaisin, että joku 3-4 vuoroa tunnissa alkaa olla niin tiheä liikennöinti, että tihentämällä käyttäjämäärät eivät enää juuri kasva. Tiheämpi vuoroväli voi olla perusteltu, jos kuormitusaste muodostuu korkeaksi (ts. kaikki halukkaat eivät mahdu kyytiin).


Koska kaupunkiliikenne Euroopassa on lähtökohtaisesti subventoitua, niin kustannusnousua vastaavaa lipputulojen lisäystä ei tule juuri koskaan.

Vuorovälin vaikutus matkustajamääriin vaihtelee tapauksittain, joten täysin yksiselitteistä totuutta tutkimustieto ei pysty antamaan. Saksankielisissä maissa aika tyypillinen tiheän liikenteen vuoroväli on 10 min ja samaa käytetään myös Suomen suurten kaupunkien runkolinjoilla. Se tiedetään, että vuorovälillä on merkittävä vaikutus matkustajamääriin silloin kun matkustajat eivät ole pakkomatkustajia. Joukkoliikenne ei houkuttele kunnolla, jos omaa kulkemistaan joutuu sopeuttamaan aikataulujen mukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Laitoin Marja Salomaalle sähköpostia, jossa on laskettu auki, mitä palvelua 1.5 miljoonalla eurolla saa.


Niin minäkin. Saa nähdä oikooko huomenna virka-aikaan. Vielä ei ole tapahtunut mitään. Ei toki olisi ensimmäinen kerta, kun HS ei korjaa virheitään. Virhe kun ei välttämättä ole erehdys.




> Tästä varmaan löytyy tutkimustietoakin, miten vuorotiheys vaikuttaa matkustajamääriin? Paljonko vuoroväliä kannattaa tihentää lähiliikenteessä, niin että tihentynyt vuoroväli houkuttelee kustannusnousua vastaavasti enemmän käyttäjiä?


Muistelen keskustelleeni HSL:n virkamiehen kanssa, joka kertoi kansainvälisestä tutkimustiedosta, jonka mukaan n. 7 min on sellainen raja, jonka alla ei enää tapahdu oikein mitään. 7 min vuoroväli koetaan tiheäksi ja pysäkille mennään aikatauluja katsomatta. Jos vaunut kulkevat esim. 4 min vuorovälein, sitä ei koeta enää houkuttelevammaksi eikä matkustajamäärä kasva.

Tämä oli aikanaan kiva kuulla, koska tuo keskustelumme koski EMME-mallinnusta ja sen typeriä oletuksia siitä, miten vuorovälin loputon tihentäminen tekee linjasta aina vain houkuttelevamman. HKL:hän päätyi tämän perusteella pohtimaan mm. 2 min välein kulkevaa liityntäbussia Ruoholahden metroasemalta Jätkäsaareen. No, sen sijaan tuli sitten ratikka.

----------


## Kani

> Tässä nyt unohtuu myös, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä on 20000 enemmän kuin odotettiin, mikä meinaa 20000 henkilön edestä enemmän lipputuloja kuin odotettiin. Osalla on varmasti seutulippu tai ABC-vyöhykelippu, mutta vaikka se olisi vain sisäinen tai AB-lippu, tarkottaisi se Miljoonaa lisää lipputuloissa per kuukausi.


Suhtaudun parhaillaan meneillään olevaan numerosirkukseen erittäin epäluuloisesti. Numeroiden liioittelusta on sen verran paljon kokemuksia ennestään. 

Käsittääkseni on tilastoitu  n o u s u j a  X tuhatta enemmän kuin jossakin vanhentuneessa arviossa. Se ei tarkoita, että jostakin on nyt vuodenvaihteessa ilmestynyt 20 000 erillistä ihmistä uusina maksavina asiakkaina Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Minä vain

Kompuran viestissä on oikeastaan kaksi hyvin erilaista kysymyksenasettelua.




> Paljonko vuoroväliä kannattaa tihentää lähiliikenteessä, niin että tihentynyt vuoroväli houkuttelee kustannusnousua vastaavasti enemmän käyttäjiä?


Sanoisin itse, että säännöllinen liikenne tunnin välein on ehkä lähempänä oikeaa hehtaaria. Eli siirtymällä yksittäisistä lähdöistä 60 minuutin vuorovälien aikatauluun voidaan saada enemmän lipputuloja kuin mitä liikennöintikustannusten nousu on, mutta jos 1 h välein kulkuvälineeseen mahtuu kaikki, taloudellisesti ei siitä tihentäminen enää kannata, joskin toki muita perusteluja voi olla. 

Tällaisiin kysymyksiin löytyisi usein vastaus, jos olisi kunnolliset kaupunginosakohtaiset tai jopa 250x250 m tilastot auton omistuksesta, mutta jos tutkitaan asukasluvultaan pienempiä kuntia, vaikkapa Kirkkonummella henkilöautotiheys on 470 autoa 1 000 henkeä kohti, ja lähtökohtaisesti juna menee 30 minuutin välein, Kantvikiin ja Sarvvikiin menee bussi 60 minuutin välein, rautatien viereistä tietä ja Veikkolaan menee bussi 30 minuutin välein. 

Vaikka leikittäisiin että muualla Kirkkonummella ei ole lainkaan asutusta, eli että 30 minuutin vuoroväli tuottaa henkilöautotiheyden 470 autoa / 1000 as., on selvää, ettei 15 minuutin vuoroväli tuota henkilöautotiheyttä 235 / 1000, 7.5 minuutin vuoroväli henkilöautotiheyttä 118 / 1000 etc. Helsingin kaupungissa on 330 autoa 1 000 asukasta, vaikka keskimääräisellä asukkaalla on luultavasti alle vartin vuoroväli.

Jos taas mietitään harvemmin kuin tunnin välein kulkevia yhteyksiä, aina kun olen käyttänyt sellaista ei sellaisella bussilla ole yksinkertaisesti kulkenut ketään vaan se on mennyt ihan tyhjänä. Tunnin vuoroväli vaikuttaa sen verran maagiselta rajalta, että voisin kuvitella siihen siirtymisen voivan olla kannattavaa, mikäli asukaspohjaa on olemassa. Juuri HSL-alueella näiden linjojen asukaspohjat on niin heikkoja, että on utopiaa että vuoroväli tihenee tuntiin ja linjalle ilmestyisi tyyliin 15 matkustajaa vuoroa kohti, mutta näin ei ole kaikkialla. 

Lähinnä hiljaisen ajan liikenne tiheille optimaalisesti sijoittuneille alueille on ja on ollut sellaista jossa lipputulot kattaa lisääntyneet liikennöintikustannukset. Aikaisemmin on kokeiltu kunnollista liikennettä viikonloppuöisin ja se maksaa itsensä aika lailla takaisin; vastaava voisi olla mahdollista myös arkiöisin pienemmässä mittakaavassa.




> Itse arvaisin, että joku 3-4 vuoroa tunnissa alkaa olla niin tiheä liikennöinti, että tihentämällä käyttäjämäärät eivät enää juuri kasva


Tämä taas on erittäin tiheä vuoroväli. Sanoisin, että toisaalla mainittu 7.5 minuuttia voi hyvinkin pitää paikkansa, eli vaikka 15 minuutista 7.5 minuuttiin tihentäminen lisää edelleen joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka lipputulojen kasvu on pientä siihen nähden että liikennöintikustannukset juuri kaksinkertaistuivat. 

Ja useinhan joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden halutaan nousevan sen sijaan että tuijotetaan pelkästään lipputuloja, subventiosta huolimatta joukkoliikennekaupungeissa pienempi osuus BKT:sta kuluu liikkumiseen kuin autokaupungeissa etc.

----------


## 8.6

> Kauanko muuten kestää siirtyminen bussilaiturin ja metron välillä liukuportain vs. hissillä? Esim. Lentoaseman aseman eteläpäädyssä harva käyttää liukuporraspatteristoa vaan suhauttaa hetkessä alas hissillä.


En ole mitannut aikaa, mutta Matinkylässä menin itse hissillä ylös, ja olin liukuportaiden yläpäässä sekunnin ennen ensimmäistä henkilöä, joka oli sitä paitsi juossut liukuportaat ylös ehtiäkseen bussiin. Jostain syystä Matinkylään tehtiin kuitenkin vain kaksi hissiä (vertaa esim. Keilaniemen 10 hissiä). Suurimmalla osalla asemista hissiyhteys on vaihdollinen ja hitaampia vinohissejäkin on, joten vastaavaa etua ei ole.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kun yhteys on harva, kyse on palvelutasosta eikä laskennallisesta matka-ajasta. Ne eivät ole yksi yhteen sama asia, koska ihminen osaa sopeuttaa liikkumistaan.
> 
> Tiedät kyllä.


Halusin vain tuoda esille sen, miksi eri tahoilta tulee niin erinäköisiä lukuja, kun arvelin, että muutkin saattavat ihmetellä asiaa. Mutta otetaanpa sitten kantaa siihen, voiko näin tehdä. Sen verran minussa on vielä matemaatikkoa, että mielestäni sinällään ei ole olemassa vain yhtä oikeaa tapaa laskea asioita, vaan oikeellisuus riippuu käyttötarkoituksesta. Asiakkaille viestiessä ei todellakaan ole järkeä ilmoittaa jotain geneeristä yleistettyä matkavastusta, vaan tarjota koko kuva: vuoroväli on tämä ja matka-aika tämä, vaihtoja näin monta ja niissä menee arviolta aikaa niin ja niin paljon. Mutta ymmärrettävästi on paljonkin hyötyä, jos matka-vastuksen voi ilmoittaa yhtenä lukuna siinä vaiheessa, kun tehdään jotain analyysiä: ennustemalleja, tutkitaan joukkoliikennepalvelun vaikutusta asuntojen hintaa tms. tai vaikkapa halutaan kartalla näyttää yleiskuva siitä, miten joukkoliikenteen palvelu eri alueilla muuttuu. Jälkimmäiseen mielestäni soveltuu hyvin luku, jossa on matka-aikaan ynnättynä vuorovälin puolikas. Tällaisessa esityksessä kun pitäisi olennainen saada tiivistettyä yhdeksi numeroksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:11 ----------




> Kompuran viestissä on oikeastaan kaksi hyvin erilaista kysymyksenasettelua.
> Tällaisiin kysymyksiin löytyisi usein vastaus, jos olisi kunnolliset kaupunginosakohtaiset tai jopa 250x250 m tilastot auton omistuksesta, mutta jos tutkitaan asukasluvultaan pienempiä kuntia, vaikkapa Kirkkonummella henkilöautotiheys on 470 autoa 1 000 henkeä kohti, ja lähtökohtaisesti juna menee 30 minuutin välein, Kantvikiin ja Sarvvikiin menee bussi 60 minuutin välein, rautatien viereistä tietä ja Veikkolaan menee bussi 30 minuutin välein.


Tällaista tietoa alkaa itse asiassa olla saatavana ja vieläpä avoimena datana (Helsingin seudun liikennetutkimusten aineistoista tällaista dataa löytyy aikasarjana ehkä jopa 60-luvulle) HSY:n avoin aineisto löytyy täältä. (karttapalvelu) Näissä asioissa on muutamassa vuodessa tapahtunut kaikessa hiljaisuudessa iso muutos. Eli sitten pitäisi vain hallita jotain analyysityökaluja ja töihin... Itselläkin on joitain ideoita mielessä, mutta aikaa menee tosiaan erilaisten työkalujen käytön opetteluun ja aikaa, jolloin jaksaisi olla innostunut näitä tekemään, ei ole niin kauheasti, kun on päivätyökin, joka pitäisi tehdä.

----------


## j-lu

> Halusin vain tuoda esille sen, miksi eri tahoilta tulee niin erinäköisiä lukuja, kun arvelin, että muutkin saattavat ihmetellä asiaa. Mutta otetaanpa sitten kantaa siihen, voiko näin tehdä. Sen verran minussa on vielä matemaatikkoa, että mielestäni sinällään ei ole olemassa vain yhtä oikeaa tapaa laskea asioita, vaan oikeellisuus riippuu käyttötarkoituksesta. Asiakkaille viestiessä ei todellakaan ole järkeä ilmoittaa jotain geneeristä yleistettyä matkavastusta, vaan tarjota koko kuva: vuoroväli on tämä ja matka-aika tämä, vaihtoja näin monta ja niissä menee arviolta aikaa niin ja niin paljon. Mutta ymmärrettävästi on paljonkin hyötyä, jos matka-vastuksen voi ilmoittaa yhtenä lukuna siinä vaiheessa, kun tehdään jotain analyysiä: ennustemalleja, tutkitaan joukkoliikennepalvelun vaikutusta asuntojen hintaa tms. tai vaikkapa halutaan kartalla näyttää yleiskuva siitä, miten joukkoliikenteen palvelu eri alueilla muuttuu. Jälkimmäiseen mielestäni soveltuu hyvin luku, jossa on matka-aikaan ynnättynä vuorovälin puolikas. Tällaisessa esityksessä kun pitäisi olennainen saada tiivistettyä yhdeksi numeroksi.


Itse en näe kyllä paljoakaan hyötyä tuosta joukkoliikenteen palvelun "yhteen lukuun pelkistämisestä", koska se on niin altis vääristymille ja jopa tarkoitushakuisuudelle. Tai siis ainakaan nykyisillä menetelmillä, koska kuten itsekin toteat, ei ole yhtä tapaa laskea asiaa. Tähän juuri edellisellä sivulla viittasin, kun kirjoitin, että matka-aikamuutokset pitäisi pystyä ilmoittamaan informatiivisemmin kuin minuutteina umpimähkäiseen/tarkoitushakuiseen pisteeseen.

Esimerkiksi kun tarkastelee noilla matka-ajan muutoskartoilla länsimetron vaikutusta Viiskulman saavutettavuuteen, niin saadaan ihan eri vaikutukset kuin Rautatieaseman saavutettavuuden suhteen. Sama pätee varmasti moneen muuhunkin satunnaisesti valittuun paikkaan. Voi olla suuntaan taikka toiseen.

Tämän vuoksi olisi hyvä kehittää matka-aika tarkastelua esimerkiksi siihen suuntaan, että montako neliökilometriä on saavutettavissa tiettyjen aikarajojen puitteissa. Ja koska neliökilometrit eivät itsessään ole kovin arvokkaita, ne voisi hinnoitella kerrosneliömetrien mukaan. Tai jotain. Nämä ihan hatusta vedettynä viestiä kirjoittaessa.

Pointtina se, että vähän ihmettelen, kuinka alkeellista joukkoliikennehankkeiden matka-aikojen arviointi ja mittaaminen edelleen ovat. Hesarin matka-aikajuttua voi syyttää tarkoitushakuiseksi, mutta pystyykö joku vakavalla naamalla väittämään, että Länsimetroselvitysten matka-aikavertailut eivät olleet? Ja molemmat ovat olleet mahdollisia vain, koska matka-aikojen vertailu on itsessään ongelmallista ja menetelmät eivät saa aiheesta kunnolla kiinni.

----------


## petteri

> Muistelen keskustelleeni HSL:n virkamiehen kanssa, joka kertoi kansainvälisestä tutkimustiedosta, jonka mukaan n. 7 min on sellainen raja, jonka alla ei enää tapahdu oikein mitään. 7 min vuoroväli koetaan tiheäksi ja pysäkille mennään aikatauluja katsomatta. Jos vaunut kulkevat esim. 4 min vuorovälein, sitä ei koeta enää houkuttelevammaksi eikä matkustajamäärä kasva.
> 
> Tämä oli aikanaan kiva kuulla, koska tuo keskustelumme koski EMME-mallinnusta ja sen typeriä oletuksia siitä, miten vuorovälin loputon tihentäminen tekee linjasta aina vain houkuttelevamman. HKL:hän päätyi tämän perusteella pohtimaan mm. 2 min välein kulkevaa liityntäbussia Ruoholahden metroasemalta Jätkäsaareen. No, sen sijaan tuli sitten ratikka.


Jos katsotaan Helsinkiä kyllähän juuri linjoilla 3+1(Punavuoressa) ja 2+1(Töölössä) ja muutama vuosi aikaisemminkin 3+9 (Kalliossa)  yhdistelmän vuorovälien tihentäminen nostanut matkustajamääriä aika paljon suhteessa aikaisempaan ja noissa on menty noin  8 minuuttia per vuoro tasolta 5 minuuttia per vuoro vuoroväliin. Toki tuo lienee myös jossain määrin linjakohtaista, kun 3+1, 2+1 ja 3+9 linjoilla ratikan kilpailija on kävely.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos katsotaan Helsinkiä kyllähän juuri linjoilla 3+1(Punavuoressa) ja 2+1(Töölössä) ja muutama vuosi aikaisemminkin 3+9 (Kalliossa)  yhdistelmän vuorovälien tihentäminen nostanut matkustajamääriä aika paljon suhteessa aikaisempaan ja noissa on menty noin  8 minuuttia per vuoro tasolta 5 minuuttia per vuoro vuoroväliin. Toki tuo lienee myös jossain määrin linjakohtaista, kun 3+1, 2+1 ja 3+9 linjoilla ratikan kilpailija on kävely.


Noissa tarttis vissiin erotella se tilanne, että linjan houkuttavuutta rajoittaa ruuhkaisuus, ts. vaunut ovat jo valmiiksi niin täynnä, että ei tee mieli änkeä sekaan, tai ei mahdu lainkaan. Tällöin vuorojen tihentäminen purkaa ruuhkaa ja houkuttelee käyttäjiä pikemminkin sitä kautta kuin vähentyneen odottelun ansiosta. 550:lla ilmeisesti samaa ilmiötä, ainakin sitä on ajettu todella tiuhalla vuorovälillä (voi tietysti sanoa, että liian pienikokoisesta kalustosta johtuen).

----------


## junabongari

Jotkut kuljettajat ja matkustajat valittavat metromatkustuksen aiheuttavan huimausta ja pahoinvointia.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Jotkut kuljettajat ja matkustajat valittavat metromatkustuksen aiheuttavan huimausta ja pahoinvointia.


Minulle joidenkin asemien valaistus on aiheuttanut migreenityyppistä päänsärkyä. Erityisesti ärsyttää Lauttasaaren aseman valaistus, joka himmenee ja kirkastuu epämääräisessä rytmissä. Keilaniemessä taas on loisteputkia pitkin ja poikin koko katon täydeltä, ja päänsärkyä tulee niistäkin. Nämä kokemukset ovat vain muutamalta metromatkalta, koska en onneksi joudu matkustamaan länsimetron osuudella jatkuvasti. Mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Jos katsotaan Helsinkiä kyllähän juuri linjoilla 3+1(Punavuoressa) ja 2+1(Töölössä) ja muutama vuosi aikaisemminkin 3+9 (Kalliossa)  yhdistelmän vuorovälien tihentäminen nostanut matkustajamääriä aika paljon suhteessa aikaisempaan ja noissa on menty noin  8 minuuttia per vuoro tasolta 5 minuuttia per vuoro vuoroväliin. Toki tuo lienee myös jossain määrin linjakohtaista, kun 3+1, 2+1 ja 3+9 linjoilla ratikan kilpailija on kävely.


Joo, jos vuoroväliä tihennetään, siirtyy toki muilta linjoilta ja kävelystä käyttäjiä, mutta se ei ole sellaista matkustajamäärien lisääntymistä joka lisäisi HSL:n lipputuloja, paitsi jos matkustetaan arvo- tai kertalipulla ja matkan HSL-osuus olisi kävelty kokonaisuudessaan ilman tihennettyä vuoroväliä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jotkut kuljettajat ja matkustajat valittavat metromatkustuksen aiheuttavan huimausta ja pahoinvointia.


Mä olen kyllä hyvin kriittinen länsimetrohanketta kohtaan, mutta nyt on pakko sanoa, että meneekös tuo kuitenkin vähäsen yli? Olen aika monessa maailman metrossa matkustanut, ja joskus on kyllä korvatkin saattaaneet mennä kevyesti lukkoon, mutta en ole koskaan kokenut, enkä ole havainnut kenenkään muunkaan kokevan, tämänkaltaista pahoinvointia saatikka sitten huimausta.

----------


## kompura

> Mä olen kyllä hyvin kriittinen länsimetrohanketta kohtaan, mutta nyt on pakko sanoa, että meneekös tuo kuitenkin vähäsen yli? Olen aika monessa maailman metrossa matkustanut, ja joskus on kyllä korvatkin saattaaneet mennä kevyesti lukkoon, mutta en ole koskaan kokenut, enkä ole havainnut kenenkään muunkaan kokevan, tämänkaltaista pahoinvointia saatikka sitten huimausta.


Jos jollain Länsimetron käyttäjällä sattuisi olemaan korkeusmittarilla tai ilmanpainemittarilla (sama asia) varustettu sporttikello tai muu laite, niin olisi ainakin mielenkiintoista mitata, miten suuria painevaihteluita metromatkan aikana todella on. En usko, että ongelma on niinkään painevaihteluiden suuruudessa kuin siinä, miten nopeasti ne ilmenevät. Siis jos niitä ylipäänsä on eikä kyse ole kuvittelusta. 

Jos joku lähtee mittaamaan, niin karkeana nyrkkisääntönä 10 metriä vastaa 1 mbar paine-eroa.

----------


## EVhki

HSL kertoo, että länsimetron matkustajamäärä onkin odotettua pienempi:




> Metron uusilta asemilta on matkustettu keskimääräisen arkivuorokauden aikana noin 50 000 kertaa sen jälkeen, kun Espoon ja Lauttasaaren uudet bussilinjat on otettu käyttöön. Asia selviää HSL:n tuoreista tilastoista. Uusista asemista vilkkain on edelleen Matinkylä, josta on noustu kyytiin keskimäärin 18 000 kertaa arkivuorokaudessa.
> 
> Tuoreet matkustajamäärät ovat selvästi pienempiä kuin HSL:n aiemmin ilmoittamat luvut. Syynä on järjestelmän vika, jonka myötä Matinkylän, Tapiolan ja Niittykummun matkustajamäärät näkyivät alkuperäisissä tilastoissa kaksinkertaisina. Asia havaittiin, kun Matinkylässä laskettiin matkustajia käsin aiempien koneellisesti kerättyjen tietojen varmentamiseksi.





> Metron uuden osuuden kokonaisnousijamäärä 50 000 taas on ennustetta (60 000) pienempi.

----------


## j-lu

Juu, ja osa ei pitänyt mahdollisena, että HSL sohlaa matkustajamäärien kanssa.

Kyllä tietäjät arvaa ainakin silloin, kun joku ei tunnu täsmäävän. 20k ylimääräistä matkaa samalla kun autoliikenne ei Länsiväylällä lisäänny, ei yksinkertaisesti ole todennäköinen vaihtoehto Espoon yhdyskuntarakenteella. Länsimetro kun ei ole kävelyn korvike, eikä 125k asukkaan altaasta synny 20k uutta matkaa kuin tyhjästä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Laitoin Marja Salomaalle sähköpostia, jossa on laskettu auki, mitä palvelua 1.5 miljoonalla eurolla saa.


Marja vastasi viestiini kohtuullisen pitkästi ja epämääräisesti. Ei aio oikaista, mikä sinänsä ei yllätä. Koko uutinen on tyyppiesimerkki valemedian toiminnasta: voimakkaan asenteellinen "uutinen", jonka faktat esitetään niin vinossa, että kaikki paitsi valveutuneimmat lukijat käsittävät asian väärin. Mietin, pitäisikö tuosta kannella JSN:oon, kun oikaisuakaan ei suostuta tekemään.  

Tämä on sikäli vähän hassua, että olen oikeastaan samaa mieltä tuosta itse asiasta, espoolaispäättäjien typeryydestä ja rahankäytöstä, kuin HS. Mutta silti sieppaa se, että puolueettomaksi itseään väittävä on kaikkea muuta kuin sitä.

----------


## Kani

Kannustan kantelemaan JSN:ään, jos kohta sielläkin päätökset ovat usein hampaattomia ja suosivat mediaa. Myöskään Yle ei ole korjannut uutisointiaan, että metro vähensi autoilua 6 %, vaikka on saanut useita oikaisupyyntöjä. Tekniset virheet korjataan (kirjoitusvirhe tms.), mutta heti kun astutaan alueelle, jolla koko "uutinen" kuivuu faktoilla kasaan, nahka on liian herkkä.

Nyt kun HSL on julkaissut realistisemmat luvut, mitä jää jäljelle? Tyytymättömyys ei selitykään odottamattoman suurilla käyttäjämäärillä, vaan arkimatkojen hankaloituminen ja piteneminen onkin normaali asia, joka jää voimaan. Autoilu ei vähentynytkään, uusia asiakkaita ei juuri tullutkaan. Asuntojen hinnat sentään nousivat. Mitenkäs joukkoliikenteen järjestämiskustannukset / vuosi?

Sinänsä arvostettavaa, että HSL rehdisti tiedotti laskuvirheestä.

----------


## j-lu

> Marja vastasi viestiini kohtuullisen pitkästi ja epämääräisesti. Ei aio oikaista, mikä sinänsä ei yllätä. Koko uutinen on tyyppiesimerkki valemedian toiminnasta: voimakkaan asenteellinen "uutinen", jonka faktat esitetään niin vinossa, että kaikki paitsi valveutuneimmat lukijat käsittävät asian väärin. Mietin, pitäisikö tuosta kannella JSN:oon, kun oikaisuakaan ei suostuta tekemään.  
> 
> Tämä on sikäli vähän hassua, että olen oikeastaan samaa mieltä tuosta itse asiasta, espoolaispäättäjien typeryydestä ja rahankäytöstä, kuin HS. Mutta silti sieppaa se, että puolueettomaksi itseään väittävä on kaikkea muuta kuin sitä.


Salomaan jutussa asiavirheitä enemmän ahdistaa se, että se on todella läpinäkyvästi HSL-lähteen mielipide tilanteesta. Jutun julkaisutapa on tämä, eikä omalla nimellä mielipideosastolla julkaistu kirjoitus, koska ei haluta riidellä julkisesti. HSL-taho haluaa kuitenkin tuoda kuntalaisten tietoisuuteen HSLn näkökulman aiheesta, joka siis on, että espoolaispäättäjät ovat tekopyhiä ja itse soppansa keittäneet. Salomaa palvelee.

Eipä siinä, ihan hyvä että tämäkin näkökulma kerrotaan ihmisille. Jossain määrin näen kuitenkin ongelmalliseksi sen, että itse pöydällä seisovasta elefantista kukaan ei puhu mitään. Kuka sanoisi ääneen sen, että Länsimetro ei ollut joukkoliikennehanke? Että Länsimetron onnistumista ei ratkaise liityntäliikenne, vaan Espoon tuleva kaavoitus? Tässä vaiheessa on enää turha sen kummemmin itkeä kaatunutta maitoa, mutta se että vihdoin alettaisiin puhua totta, lisäisi painetta sinne suunnalle, jonne sitä kaivataan, eli Espoon lähiösuunnitteluvirastoon, vai millä nimellä asianomainen putka nyt länsinaapurissa kulkeekaan.

----------


## Makke93

> Juu, ja osa ei pitänyt mahdollisena, että HSL sohlaa matkustajamäärien kanssa.


Ei täällä kukaan väittänyt eikö HSL sohlannut matkustajamäärä-laskelmien kanssa. Kyse oli siitä sohlattiinko aikaisemmin vai nyt.




> Myöskään Yle ei ole korjannut uutisointiaan, että metro vähensi autoilua 6 %, vaikka on saanut useita oikaisupyyntöjä. Tekniset virheet korjataan (kirjoitusvirhe tms.), mutta heti kun astutaan alueelle, jolla koko "uutinen" kuivuu faktoilla kasaan, nahka on liian herkkä.


Ilman muuta JSN:ään kantelemaan ja jos ei onnistu sekään niin sitten nostat myrskyn jossain muualla. Suomi-Reddit on hyvä vaihtiehto. Siellä on kovasti varsinkin iltapäivälehtien toimittajia kyttäämässä aiheita. Joku niistä ottaa varmasti aiheekseen YLEn väärinkäytökset. Omalla kohdalla YLE on kuitenkin korjannut faktavirheen artikkelissa kun olen toimittajalle suoraan twitterissä viestittänyt. Ei ollut ihan uutinen kyseessä kuitenkaan, mutta toimittajalla meni tausta-artikkelissa Yhdysvaltojen Republikaanisen puolueen historia väärin ja väitti, että se puolsi orjuuden jatkamista, kun puolueen nimeenomaan perustivat orjuuden vastustajat.

----------


## j-lu

^ Eihän tuo ollut epäilyn kannalta järin oleellista, kummassa vaiheessa sohlattiin, kun luku oli kuitenkin suhteellinen: 20k enemmän. 

Eri asia olisi ollut jos Etelä-Espoon bussimatkustjien määrä ja kehitys 2010-luvulla olisivat olleet julkista ja yleistä tietoa. Silloin olisi ollut mahdollista arvioida, kumpi luku on pielessä. Nyt saattoi vain päätellä, että joku ei täsmää ja heittää kolikkoa, että onko kyse vanhoista vain uusista matkustajamääristä.

----------


## hmikko

> Eipä siinä, ihan hyvä että tämäkin näkökulma kerrotaan ihmisille. Jossain määrin näen kuitenkin ongelmalliseksi sen, että itse pöydällä seisovasta elefantista kukaan ei puhu mitään. Kuka sanoisi ääneen sen, että Länsimetro ei ollut joukkoliikennehanke? Että Länsimetron onnistumista ei ratkaise liityntäliikenne, vaan Espoon tuleva kaavoitus? Tässä vaiheessa on enää turha sen kummemmin itkeä kaatunutta maitoa, mutta se että vihdoin alettaisiin puhua totta, lisäisi painetta sinne suunnalle, jonne sitä kaivataan, eli Espoon lähiösuunnitteluvirastoon, vai millä nimellä asianomainen putka nyt länsinaapurissa kulkeekaan.


Ei tuo nyt toisaalta kovin suuri salaisuus ole. Metron varrella kuitenkin rakennetaan, kaavoitetaan ja valitetaan kaavoista sen verran, että metron vaikutus maankäyttöön ei voi olla jäänyt epäselväksi ainakaan yhtään asiaa seuraavalle asujaimistolle. Toki se, miten paljon bussilla kulkeminen käytännössä vaikeutuu, varmaan jäi tajuamatta, eikä HSL tiedottamisessaan tietysti puhu Espoon kaavoittamisesta. Miksipä puhuisi.

Ite ihmettelen, että jos ensin ilmoitetut matkustajamäärät menivät noin paljon hutia, niin miten ihmeessä Matinkylässä on onnistuttu kokemaan ruuhkaa? Vai onko kyseessä todellakin vain 20 minuutin piikki aamulla?

----------


## EVhki

> Ite ihmettelen, että jos ensin ilmoitetut matkustajamäärät menivät noin paljon hutia, niin miten ihmeessä Matinkylässä on onnistuttu kokemaan ruuhkaa? Vai onko kyseessä todellakin vain 20 minuutin piikki aamulla?


Yleinen teoria on ainakin ollut se, että väki pakkautuu junassa lähelle aseman sisäänkäyntiä Matinkylässä. Siten junan toisessa päässä voi olla melko täyttä, niin että syntyy vaikutelma ruuhkasta, vaikka junan toinen pää olisi melko tyhjä. Itse en ole käynyt katsomassa tilannetta Matinkylässä, joten tuo on vain veikkailua kuulemieni juttujen perusteella.

----------


## pehkonen

> Marja vastasi viestiini kohtuullisen pitkästi ja epämääräisesti. Ei aio oikaista, mikä sinänsä ei yllätä. Koko uutinen on tyyppiesimerkki valemedian toiminnasta: voimakkaan asenteellinen "uutinen", jonka faktat esitetään niin vinossa, että kaikki paitsi valveutuneimmat lukijat käsittävät asian väärin. Mietin, pitäisikö tuosta kannella JSN:oon, kun oikaisuakaan ei suostuta tekemään.  
> 
> Tämä on sikäli vähän hassua, että olen oikeastaan samaa mieltä tuosta itse asiasta, espoolaispäättäjien typeryydestä ja rahankäytöstä, kuin HS. Mutta silti sieppaa se, että puolueettomaksi itseään väittävä on kaikkea muuta kuin sitä.


HS reakoi yleensä juttujen oikaisuviesteihin, kun perustelee taustat. Lisäksi on erittäin suositeltavaa laittaa viesti myös toimittajan yläpuolella oleville tahoille tiedoksi cc:nä. Kaupunkitoimituksen esimiehelle, uutispäätoimittajalle sekä vastaavalle päätoimittajalle. Tällöin vastine ei jää ao. toimittajan kontolle.

----------


## aki

> Ite ihmettelen, että jos ensin ilmoitetut matkustajamäärät menivät noin paljon hutia, niin miten ihmeessä Matinkylässä on onnistuttu kokemaan ruuhkaa? Vai onko kyseessä todellakin vain 20 minuutin piikki aamulla?


339-DF jo aiemmin epäili että ruuhkautumisen aiheuttaa ennemminkin itse asema kuin junat. Matinkylän aseman kapasiteetti ei yksinkertaisesti riitä näin valtavalle liityntäliikenteelle eikä sitä sellaiseksi ole suunniteltukaan koska lopullisessa tilanteessahan osa liityntälinjoista ohjataan mm. Kivenlahteen jolloin matkustajamäärät jakautuvat tasaisemmin ja Matinkylän paine hellittää. Olen kyllä samoilla linjoilla tässä. Ruuhkapiikki todellakin koskee vain aamuruuhkaa ja taitaa olla melko lyhyt. Joidenkin havaintojen perusteella se ajoittuu n. 8.00-8.30 väliselle ajalle ja tuo pitää varmaan aika hyvin paikkansa koska yleensä muuallakin tuohon aikaan on hyvin ruuhkaista. 
Ongelma korjaantuisi jo sillä että kaikki junat ajettaisiin Matinkylään aamuruuhkassa klo 7.30-8.30 välillä jolloin junia lähtisi 50% nykyistä enemmän ja saataisiin matkustajia niihin Tapiolasta lähteviin puolityhjiin juniin. Matkustajia on myös ihmetyttänyt miksei liukuportaita voida ohjata siten, että aamuruuhkassa alaspäin kulkisi kaksi porrasta jolloin välityskyky terminaalista laiturille paranisi? Aamuruuhkan jälkeen portaat käännettäisiin kulkemaan kuten nytkin, eli kaksi ylös ja yksi alas. Onko tämä jotenkin teknisesti liian hankalaa? Ainakin tällä viikolla portaat ovat kärsineet muutenkin teknisistä ongelmista https://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talou...laisia-6696518. Mielenkiinnolla odotan mitä keinoja HSL ehdottaa tilanteen ratkaisemiseksi ja onko lisäjunien ajattaminen Matinkylään yleensä mahdollista.

----------


## Salomaa

Alaspäin metroasemalle kulkee yksi liukuporras kuulemma turvallisuussyista. NÄin annostellaan laiturilla olevien matkustajien määrää. Laiturilta pois pitää päästä nopeammien kuin laiturille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yleinen teoria on ainakin ollut se, että väki pakkautuu junassa lähelle aseman sisäänkäyntiä Matinkylässä. Siten junan toisessa päässä voi olla melko täyttä, niin että syntyy vaikutelma ruuhkasta, vaikka junan toinen pää olisi melko tyhjä. Itse en ole käynyt katsomassa tilannetta Matinkylässä, joten tuo on vain veikkailua kuulemieni juttujen perusteella.


Ilmiö on tuttu lähijunaliikenteessä. Siellä syynä on se että vilkkaimmille asemille kuten Stadiin ja Pasilaan saavuttaessa poistuminen tapahtuu junan kulkusuuntaan päin. Matinkyläläisistä osa on ehkä oppinut näille tavoille jos ovat aikaisemmin asuneet lähijunalinjojen varrella.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> HSL kertoo, että länsimetron matkustajamäärä onkin odotettua pienempi:


Aika jännä. Arvelin kyllä, että tällä viikolla matkustajamäärät saattaisivat olla edellistä viikkoa pienemmät, mutta en kyllä ihan _tätä_ ajatellut. No, ehkäpä Matinkylän ruuhkaisuus tulee yksinkertaisesti siitä, että Espoon joukkoliikenteessä keskimääräistä suurempi osa matkoista on työmatkoja, ja työmatkoihin kuuluu tarkkarajainen aamuruuhka ja vähän pidemmälle aikavälille asettuva iltapäiväruuhka.

Ja onhan tämän hetken tilanteessa vielä sekin, että ehkä noin neljännes koko Espoon joukkoliikennematkoista kulkee aamuisin tasan yhden rullaportaan kautta. Siis Matinkylään tuleva liityntäliikenne. Kohta ilmeisesti jo kahta rullaporrasta myöten, mikä tuplaa tämän potentiaalisen pullonkaulan kapasiteetin. Mietin tässä, että pitäisi kaivaa jostain rullaportaan kapasiteetti ja verrata sitä metron kapasiteettiin, mutta en taida nyt jaksaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mietin tässä, että pitäisi kaivaa jostain rullaportaan kapasiteetti ja verrata sitä metron kapasiteettiin, mutta en taida nyt jaksaa.


No minä jaksoin. Bodendorf et al. kertoo, että suurin rautatieasemalla havaittu kapasiteetti alaspäin vievissä liukuportaissa oli vajaa 108 henkeä minuutissa. M300 vetää noin 600 matkustajaa, eli yksi liukuporras ei sitä ihan ehdi viidessä minuutissa täyttää.

----------


## EVhki

Matinkylässä kokeillaan HSL:n mukaan vaihtaa liukuportaiden suuntaa aamuruuhkassa siten, että alas pääsee kaksia portaita. Kokeilu totetaan maanantaista perjantaihin 22.-26. tammikuuta. Järjestyksenvalvojat valvovat, että asemalaituri ei ruuhkaudu liikaa, ja pysäyttävät tarvittaessa toisen alaspäin vievän portaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> No minä jaksoin. Bodendorf et al. kertoo, että suurin rautatieasemalla havaittu kapasiteetti alaspäin vievissä liukuportaissa oli vajaa 108 henkeä minuutissa. M300 vetää noin 600 matkustajaa, eli yksi liukuporras ei sitä ihan ehdi viidessä minuutissa täyttää.


Mutta tämäpä mainiota, kiitos! Eiköhän tässä ala olla jo selityskin ruuhkautumiseen selvä. Rullaportaan kapasiteetti on siis hyvin lähellä liityntäliikenteen kapasiteettia, jos se kerta on jonkin verran pienempi, kuin metron kapasiteetti. Eli ei tarvita kovin suurta ruuhkapiikkiä busseja, niin homma ei toimi. Ja tällainen piikki tulee helposti, kun bussit eivät kuitenkaan tule tasaisena virtana. Ja näinpä ollen uuden järjestelyn pitäisi auttaa. Ja sehän taas nähdään ensi viikolla.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Liiytyntaliikenteessa on vielä parannettava Olarinkin suuntaan. Vaikka kolme linjaa kulkee sunnuntaisin tarjoten yhteensä 8 vuoroa tunnissa Olarinkatua pitkin, niin yhteys on vain neljältä metrovuorolta, vaikka metroja kulkee kuudesti tunnissa.

531, 532 ja 533 reitit ja aikataulut voisi kyllä järjestää niin, ettei erillistä 531B:tä tarvita, 532 voisi lähteä 531:n nykyiseltä päätepysäkilta.

----------


## j-lu

> No minä jaksoin. Bodendorf et al. kertoo, että suurin rautatieasemalla havaittu kapasiteetti alaspäin vievissä liukuportaissa oli vajaa 108 henkeä minuutissa. M300 vetää noin 600 matkustajaa, eli yksi liukuporras ei sitä ihan ehdi viidessä minuutissa täyttää.


Suomes jtn puolet tosta, kun pitää jättää vähintään askelma, mielellään kaks, rakoa edelliseen. 

Jos ihmiset osais, ei jäis liukuportaiden kapasiteetista kiinni.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jatkan vielä yhteyksistä Matinkylän asemalta Olarin suuntaan. Arkisin metroja saapuu illalla Matinkylään kahdeksan jälkeen kymmenen minuutin välein aina tyyliin 06,16,26... Viimeinen metro on Matinkylässä 23:46.
Matinkylä(M) Olarin suuntaan: 22:41 lähtee 532 ja 22:42 531, 23:01 lähtee 533 ja 23:02 531B, 23:11 lähtee 532 ja 23:12 531B, seuraavat lähtee sitten kahdenkymmenen minuutin päässä noista (533 ja 531B). Taaskin Olarin suuntaan bussit lähtee ikäänkuin pareittain tarjoten yhteyden samalta metrolta ja tuossakin parilta metrolta ei ole ollenkaan bussiyhteyttä. Sekin on huomattava, että Olarin suunnassa 531B:llä ainoa pysäkki millä 532 tai 533 ei pysähdy, on sen päätepysäkki Kuunkehrällä. Kun Matinkylästä viimeinen metro lähtee 23:09, 23:12 ja sen jälkeen aseman ohi kulkevilla 531B-vuoroilla ei pääse Kalastajanmäen suunasta enää vaihtamaan metroon ja aina kun tuo jatkaa Olariin, toinen bussi kulkee samaan aikaan pysähtyen samoilla pysäkeillä yhtä lukuunottamatta.

Toinen juttu puolestaan on se, että tuo 5 minuutin vaihtoaika 532/533 busseihin metrosta on aika tiukka. Metroasemalta tultaessa on kolmet liukuportaat, joista kahdet vähän pidemmät ja yhdet lyhyet, sen lisäksi matkalla on yksi kadun ylitys ja siinä yhdet liikennevalot. Metrot eivät kulje sekunnintarkkuudella, niin kyllä tuosta bussiyhteydestä voi hyvinkin myöhästyä. Tietenkin hyvällä tuurilla myös bussi lähtee hieman myöhässä. Yöllä nuo liikennevalot ei myöskään taida olla toiminnassa?

----------


## Minä vain

Tuo 531B on kyllä uppo-outo. Matinkylän metroasemalle päättyy kymmeniä bussilinjoja ja laitetaan yhdelle linjalle B-vuoroja sen sijaan että Matinkylän metroasemalta etelään jatkettaisiin enemmän linjoja kuin vain yksi.

----------


## Zambo

> Tuo 531B on kyllä uppo-outo. Matinkylän metroasemalle päättyy kymmeniä bussilinjoja ja laitetaan yhdelle linjalle B-vuoroja sen sijaan että Matinkylän metroasemalta etelään jatkettaisiin enemmän linjoja kuin vain yksi.


Eiköhän tuo palvele sekä Kuitinmäen, että Matinkylän rannan tarpeita. Jorviin saakka ei välttämättä kannata ajaa yhtä tiheällä vuorovälillä. Luulisi tosin, että apulinjan tarve olisi vain ruuhka-aikaan.
Matkustajilla kestänee jonkin aikaa oppia, että B:t jää Kuitinmäkeen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ja näinpä ollen uuden järjestelyn pitäisi auttaa. Ja sehän taas nähdään ensi viikolla.


Jonoa liukuportaille ei tosiaan tänä aamuna ollut, sen sijaan M300 tuli jo Matinkylässä niin täyteen, että viimeisessäkin vaunussa oli seisojia.




> Suomes jtn puolet tosta, kun pitää jättää vähintään askelma, mielellään kaks, rakoa edelliseen. 
> 
> Jos ihmiset osais, ei jäis liukuportaiden kapasiteetista kiinni.


No ei, kyllä maailmallakin jätetään liukuportaissa rakoa. Lue se paperi, oli ihan mielenkiintoinen; mm. alaspäin menevien liukuportaiden kapasiteetti todettiin suuremmaksi kuin ylöspäin menevien, syynä oletettavasti juuri se ettei tarvitse tuijottaa toisen selkää (tai takapuolta).

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Epsoolaisten typerien kuntapäättäjiemme katumusharjoitusta, kun viimeinkin ovat tajunneet Suuren Itäisen Satamakaupungin Sortajanaapurimme painostuksen alla tehtyjen idioottimaisten länsimetropäätösten aiheuttama täydellinen tuska ja kärsimys omille Vapaan Espoomme asukkaille:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10034486

----------


## EVhki

Matinkylän liukuporraskokeilu on ilmeisesti sujunut hyvin ja kokeilua jatketaan toistaiseksi.

----------


## Compact

> Matinkylän liukuporraskokeilu on ilmeisesti sujunut hyvin ja kokeilua jatketaan toistaiseksi.


Järjen käyttö Espoossa on yhden (ensimmäisen) kerran sujunut hyvin.

----------


## PepeB

> Järjen käyttö Espoossa on yhden (ensimmäisen) kerran sujunut hyvin.


Ei Espoo niitä portaita kontrolloi, vaan HKL Helsingin puolella.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Kuljettajatkin alkavat kypsyä länsimetroon:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10076744

----------


## EVhki

> Kuljettajatkin alkavat kypsyä länsimetroon:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10076744


Onko tuosta tarkempaa tietoa, koska seuraava erä kuljettajia valmistuu? Itseä myös aiheesta tietämättömänä kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä nuo neljä eri kellonaikaa ovat, joita kuljettajat joutuvat ajaessaan seuraamaan?

Nuo tuossa jutussa mainitut kyselytulokset ovat kyllä melko hurjan kuuloisia:




> Alle viidennes kyselyyn vastanneista kuljettajista näkee, että HKL:n johto on pätevä johtamaan organisaation toimintaa. Harvempi kuin joka viides on sitä mieltä, että johto pitää lupauksensa.





> Vain reilu kymmenesosa katsoo, että yhtiön johto ottaa heidät mukaan omaa työympäristöään koskeviin päätöksiin.

----------


## tlajunen

> "Ei voi sanoa yleisesti, että työilmapiiri on heikko."


Taisi tulla Lehmuskoskelta tämän vuoden tähän mennessä räikein vähättely.

Vastaukset osoittavat kyllä kiistattomasti, että työilmapiiri on varsin yleisesti heikko.

----------


## JSL

Eiköhän työkkäristä tule halukkaita uusia kuskeja ja ammattiliitto samalla kuriin!

----------


## petteri

> Eiköhän työkkäristä tule halukkaita uusia kuskeja ja ammattiliitto samalla kuriin!


Joo, jos ei pysty metronkuljettajan hommiin, kannattaa etsiä muita töitä. Toki tuota yksinkertaisempaa ja helpompaa tehtävää on nykyisessä työelämässä vaikea mistään löytää. Suurin haaste on, että homma on äärimmäisen tylsä, toistuva ja kuitenkin vaatii tarkkuutta.

Tuo homma olisikin syytä automatisoida. Tietokone on väsymätön kuski, ei sairastu eikä valita.

----------


## hmikko

> eikä valita.


Mä olen vissiin tapaillut vääriä tietokoneita.

----------


## vristo

> Joo, jos ei pysty metronkuljettajan hommiin, kannattaa etsiä muita töitä. Toki tuota yksinkertaisempaa ja helpompaa tehtävää on nykyisessä työelämässä vaikea mistään löytää. Suurin haaste on, että homma on äärimmäisen tylsä, toistuva ja kuitenkin vaatii tarkkuutta.
> 
> Tuo homma olisikin syytä automatisoida. Tietokone on väsymätön kuski, ei sairastu eikä valita.


Oletkohan ajanut joskus metrojuna?

----------


## petteri

> Oletkohan ajanut joskus metrojuna?


En, mutta olen ajanut henkilöautoa ja kuorma-autoa. Niissä on ratti, jolla pitää ohjata autoa. Nopeusrajoituksia pitää noudattaa, pysyä tiellä ja varoa muita liikkujia. 

Metro on juna, joka kulkee raiteilla. Siinä on kaasu ja jarru. Myös ovia pitää välillä avata ja sulkea. Todella paljon helpompi homma kuin bussin tai auton ajo.

Hommaan pitää suorittaa kahdeksan viikon koulutus, oikeasti ok hoksottimilla varustettu ihminen oppisi tuon homman muutamassa päivässä, mutta kun tuossa hommassa kuolee tylsyyteen jos ei ole aika yksinkertainen tyyppi, joten siihen kannattaa kouluttaa henkilöitä, jotka sopivat hyvin yksinkertaisiin rutiinitehtäviin ja kohtuullisen hyvin viihtyvät niissä. Siksi koulutukseen käytetään noin paljon aikaa.

----------


## Tenava

29


> En, mutta olen ajanut henkilöautoa ja kuorma-autoa. Niissä on ratti, jolla pitää ohjata autoa. Nopeusrajoituksia pitää noudattaa, pysyä tiellä ja varoa muita liikkujia. 
> 
> Metro on juna, joka kulkee raiteilla. Siinä on kaasu ja jarru. Myös ovia pitää välillä avata ja sulkea. Todella paljon helpompi homma kuin bussin tai auton ajo.
> 
> Hommaan pitää suorittaa kahdeksan viikon koulutus, oikeasti ok hoksottimilla varustettu ihminen oppisi tuon homman muutamassa päivässä, mutta kun tuossa hommassa kuolee tylsyyteen jos ei ole aika yksinkertainen tyyppi, joten siihen kannattaa kouluttaa henkilöitä, jotka sopivat hyvin yksinkertaisiin rutiinitehtäviin ja kohtuullisen hyvin viihtyvät niissä. Siksi koulutukseen käytetään noin paljon aikaa.


No sit vaan metro kurssille. Sulla ei ole mitään käsitystä metron ajamiseta.Ei mullakaan olen vaan 29vuotta veivannut Bussin rattia ja sekin on mennyt ihan päin prinkkalaa koko ajan ja kaiken huononnuksen on aiheuttanut HSL siellä on suurin osa tyypeistä ihan tietämättömiä mitä tämä oikea työ täällä ihmisten ja liikenteen parissa on ei tätä opi muuta kun tekemällä.

----------


## junabongari

> Joo, jos ei pysty metronkuljettajan hommiin, kannattaa etsiä muita töitä. Toki tuota yksinkertaisempaa ja helpompaa tehtävää on nykyisessä työelämässä vaikea mistään löytää. Suurin haaste on, että homma on äärimmäisen tylsä, toistuva ja kuitenkin vaatii tarkkuutta.
> 
> Tuo homma olisikin syytä automatisoida. Tietokone on väsymätön kuski, ei sairastu eikä valita.


Automatisaatiohanke on nimenomaan syynä tähän nykyiseen tilanteeseen. Mikäli junia ei oltaisi lyhennetty, niin oltaisiin pärjätty kolmannesta pienemmällä kuljettajamäärällä.
Automatisointi on niin kallista, että sillä maksaisi kuljettajien palkat ikuisuuteen asti. Sitäpaiti automaatti ei edes säästä kaikkia henkilöstöresursseja, koska henkilöstöä siirretään junavalvojiksi ja metrovalvomoon.

----------


## pehkonen

> Automatisaatiohanke on nimenomaan syynä tähän nykyiseen tilanteeseen. Mikäli junia ei oltaisi lyhennetty, niin oltaisiin pärjätty kolmannesta pienemmällä kuljettajamäärällä.
> Automatisointi on niin kallista, että sillä maksaisi kuljettajien palkat ikuisuuteen asti. Sitäpaiti automaatti ei edes säästä kaikkia henkilöstöresursseja, koska henkilöstöä siirretään junavalvojiksi ja metrovalvomoon.


Eiköhän suurin syyllinen lyhyisiin metroasemiin uudella osuudella löydy Espoon päättäjistä. Halvalla kun piti saada.

----------


## Markku K

> Itseä myös aiheesta tietämättömänä kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä nuo neljä eri kellonaikaa ovat, joita kuljettajat joutuvat ajaessaan seuraamaan?


1 kellonaika hh:mm.ss
2 oma sijainti sekunteina suhteessa aikatauluun
3 edellä menevän junan etäisyys sekunteina
4 takana tulevan junan etäisyys sekunteina.

----------


## jodo

> En, mutta olen ajanut henkilöautoa ja kuorma-autoa. Niissä on ratti, jolla pitää ohjata autoa. Nopeusrajoituksia pitää noudattaa, pysyä tiellä ja varoa muita liikkujia. 
> 
> Metro on juna, joka kulkee raiteilla. Siinä on kaasu ja jarru. Myös ovia pitää välillä avata ja sulkea. Todella paljon helpompi homma kuin bussin tai auton ajo.
> 
> Hommaan pitää suorittaa kahdeksan viikon koulutus, oikeasti ok hoksottimilla varustettu ihminen oppisi tuon homman muutamassa päivässä, mutta kun tuossa hommassa kuolee tylsyyteen jos ei ole aika yksinkertainen tyyppi, joten siihen kannattaa kouluttaa henkilöitä, jotka sopivat hyvin yksinkertaisiin rutiinitehtäviin ja kohtuullisen hyvin viihtyvät niissä. Siksi koulutukseen käytetään noin paljon aikaa.


Olen ajanut junaa ja kaikenlaisia ja kokoisia autoja ja voisin sanoa että petterin tyylinen vaativuusvertailu ei ole mielekästä, sillä kyseessä on niin erilaiset toimintaympäristöt (maantie/rautatie tai metro). Raidekulkuneuvon ajamisessa haasteet ja kuormitus tulevat ihan täysin eri asioista autolla ajoon verratessa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tässä vielä lisää HKL:n johdon näkemyksiä metronkuljettajien tyytymättömyyteen:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10079463

----------


## j-lu

> Ajo-opetusta antavilla on oltava turvallisuusmäärysten mukaisesti vähintään vuoden kokemus päätoimisesta työskentelystä metronkuljettajana


Opettajat voi lomauttaa: tokaluokkalaiset opettavat ekaluokkalaisia lukemaan ja laskemaan.

----------


## Ventti

Toisaalt ymmärrän kyl kuskeja jos nyt pitää pystyä samaan, mihin automaattimetro suunniteltiin. En ymmärrä mihin ihmisil on niin kiire, et pitää 2,5min vuorovälit olla.

----------


## Makke93

> Toisaalt ymmärrän kyl kuskeja jos nyt pitää pystyä samaan, mihin automaattimetro suunniteltiin. En ymmärrä mihin ihmisil on niin kiire, et pitää 2,5min vuorovälit olla.


Vuoroväli ei ole tiheä, siksi että matkustajat pääsevät perille nopeammin, vaan siksi, että ruuhka-aikaan kaikki matkustajat eivät mahtuisi junaan, jos ajettaisiin väljemmällä vuorovälillä. 

Itsekkin olen toisaalta sitä mieltä, ettei kuskit turhasta valita. Jos kerran hommasta on tullut epäinhimillisesti vaikeampaa ja ei ole otettu huomioon kuljettajien perustarpeita, kuten vessaa kääntöraiteilla, niin ihan oikein on sellaisesta valittaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> 1 kellonaika hh:mm.ss
> 2 oma sijainti sekunteina suhteessa aikatauluun
> 3 edellä menevän junan etäisyys sekunteina
> 4 takana tulevan junan etäisyys sekunteina.


Tästä tulee mieleen, että kuinkahan suuren osan ongelmista selittää yksinkertaisesti käyttöliittymä. En tiedä, miten nämä kellot toimivat, mutta oletan, että nämä näyttävät käytännössä sekunteja miinus- tai plusmerkillä varustettuna. Psykologisesti tällaisessa on sellainen ongelma, että kokonaisuus antaa lähes koko ajan negatiivista palautetta ja neutraalia/positiivista vain silloin, kun aikataulussa mennään sekunnilleen. Ja sekunnilleen käsittääkseni mennään harvemmin, eikä se ole edes tarkoituskaan. Hankalaksi tilanteen tekee vielä se, että tämä palaute tulee hyvin suoraan ohi tietoisen järkeilyn, jonka tasolla kuljettaja saattaa hyvinkin ymmärtää, että tarkalleen sekuntien mukaan kulkeminen ei ole tarpeen, eikä sitä vaadita. Mutta kellot pitävät koko ajan esillä tavoitteen, jota ei pysty aivan saavuttamaan, hieman videopelien tapaan sillä erolla, että niiden antama jatkuva huomaamaton positiivinen palaute puuttuu. Erilaiset pelikoneet ja vastaavathan on suunniteltu juuri päinvastoin, eli antamaan välitöntä positiivista palautetta sopivasti säännöstelemällä, joka koukuttaa jatkamaan, vaikka järjen tasolla ymmärtäisikin, että asiat menevät huonompaan suuntaan (rahaa kuluu). Tavoite, jossa jatkuvasti epäonnistutaan, on raskasta varsinkin perfektionistisille luonteille, vaikka poikkeama olisikin melko minimaalinen.

Ainakin nämä puheet siitä, kuinka "vaaditaan liikaa" ja "kuljettajien työtä ei arvosteta" viittaisivat vähän tähän suuntaan, varsinkaan, jos ei tunnu olevan oikein mitään konkreettista, josta ongelma johtuu. Eli jostain syntyy jatkuvaa psykologista stressiä, joka saa tuntemaan riittämättömyyden tunnetta ja arvostuksen puutetta.

Jos näin on, kun edellä arvelen, ratkaisuna voisi olla yksinkertaisesti se, että kello näyttäisi selvästi hyväksyttävän tai hyvän suorituksen rajat, vaikkapa niin, että numeroiden värit olisivat vihreitä, kun ollaan riittävän lähellä aikataulua ja kaukana muista junista, ja oranssia ja myöhemmin punaista, kun halutusta erotaan. Näin tulee selvä positiivinen signaali, kun asiat ovat kunnossa ja itse kellon näyttämät sekunnit vapautuvat kuljettajan päässä varsinaista tarkoitustaan varten, eli ennakointiin. Myös se vähentää stressiä, jos vaikkapa nyt värien vaihdokset osaltaan vahtivat, että ajo sujuu aikataulussa, jolloin kelloa ei tarvitse vahtia yhtä intensiivisesti.

Voi tietysti olla, että jokin vastaava järjestely jo nyt käytössä, ja ehkä on hyvä sanoa sekin, että HKL:ssä saattaa hyvinkin olla myös (tai pelkästään) aivan todellisia työyhteisöön ja johtamiseen liittyviä ongelmia, en tiedä. Kuitenkin minusta tuntuu, että kellojen käyttäminen tällä tavalla ei ehkä ole aivan viisasta, ainakaan ilman selkeää ohjeistusta siitä, mikä on tavoiteltu virhemarginaali. Tavallaan kyse on huonosta mentaalisesta työergonomiasta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vuoroväli ei ole tiheä, siksi että matkustajat pääsevät perille nopeammin, vaan siksi, että ruuhka-aikaan kaikki matkustajat eivät mahtuisi junaan, jos ajettaisiin väljemmällä vuorovälillä.


Tämän hetkisessä tilanteessa juuri näin, mutta kyllä Ventin kommentissa se totuuden siemen on, että automaattimetroa muistaakseni perusteltiin aikoinaan tiheämpien vuorovälien tuomilla lyhyemmillä odotusajoilla ja sitä kautta lyhyemmillä matka-ajoilla.




> Itsekkin olen toisaalta sitä mieltä, ettei kuskit turhasta valita. Jos kerran hommasta on tullut epäinhimillisesti vaikeampaa ja ei ole otettu huomioon kuljettajien perustarpeita, kuten vessaa kääntöraiteilla, niin ihan oikein on sellaisesta valittaa.


Itseasiassa vanhankaan metron puolella ei ole vessoja kääntöraiteilla (Ruoholahdessa, Vuosaaressa ja Mellunmäessä ei ainakaan ole), joten tässä on uutisoinnissa sattunut jokin väärinkäsitys aikoinaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Itseasiassa vanhankaan metron puolella ei ole vessoja kääntöraiteilla (Ruoholahdessa, Vuosaaressa ja Mellunmäessä ei ainakaan ole), joten tässä on uutisoinnissa sattunut jokin väärinkäsitys aikoinaan.


Näistä metronkuljettajien WC-käyttömahdollisuuksista keskusteltiin jo viime marraskuun lopulla mm. seuraavaan tapaan:




> Onko vanhan metro-osuuden kääntöasemilla tai -raiteilla paremmat vessat kuljettajille?





> Ei. Vanhalla puolella kääntöraiteilla ei ole vessoja. Pääteasemien laituritasolla on. Etäisyys näihin on ohjaamon ovelta 20-30m.


Lähtökohtanahan olivat seuraavat lehtijutut:
https://motiivilehti.fi/lehti/artikk...at-unohtuivat/
http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...56741_u0.shtml

----------


## EVhki

Huomenna klo 7-9.30 kokeillaan ajamista 2,5 min vuorovälillä Matinkylään asti. Onko veikkauksia siitä, sujuuko tuo ongelmitta, jos ei huomioida mahdollisia teknisiä vikoja, henkilöstövajetta tai kalustopulaa?

----------


## j-lu

Hesarissa tänään juttu länsimetron todellisesta hinnasta, tai lähinnä siitä, että metroa on rakennettu Länsimetro oyn lisäksi Espoon kaupungin laskuun.

Länsimetro maksaa liki miljardin kerrottua enemmän  HS-selvitys: metrohankkeen ylittyneitä kustannuksia näyttää myös paikatun Espoon rahoilla

Yllättyneitä ovat:

-


Anne Bernerin hengessä voidaan todeta, ettei näitä hankkeita pidä arvioida kannattavuuden vaan vaikuttavuuden näkökulmasta. Länsimetro on ehkä kannattamaton, mutta sillä saadaan kymmenen kilometrin suikale Itä-Helsinkiä Etelä-Espooseen ja se jos mikä on vaikuttavaa!

----------


## hmikko

^ Tuossa on kyllä Hesari repinyt klikkiotsikon, kuten näkyy olevan käytäntönä nykyään. Jutussa ei minusta ole juurikaan uutta asiaa seuranneille. Alusta asti oli tiedossa, että liityntäliikenteen ym. järjestelyt jätettiin Länsimetro-hankkeen ulkopuolelle, ja että ne tulevat maksamaan kymmeniä ja satoja miljoonia. Siitä, että Espoo on kuitannut asemien rakentamisen lisäkustannuksia, on myös ollut uutisia ja kommentteja tässä ketjussakin.

Itselleni ainoa uusi asia tuossa oli se, että Niittykummun asema on kokonaan Länsimetron budjetin ulkopuolella ja että sen omistaa Espoo. Tämänkin varmaan on ollut uutisissa, mutta en itse ole sattunut huomaamaan. Niittykummun asemalla on nettikeskusteluissa selitelty Länsimetron budjettiylitystä, mutta sen kustannukset siis ovat hankkeen budjetin ulkopuolella.

----------


## samulih

Oli HS hieman edes yrittänyt tuoda mukaan kritiikkiä/positiivista kaikilta kanteilta, vaikkakin jotenkin paistoi juuri vain lyödyn lyöminen, ehkä päätoimittaja todennut kirjoittajalle että yritä nyt edes hieman....

Toisaalta voi sanoa että mitä jos ei metroa, no vaikka BTR tai tjms. 

Mutta metro tuo Espooseen jotain järkeä ja maaseutukylä saadaan mukaan kaupunkirakenteeseen. Nyt vain Lauttasaaren sillalle tietulli.

----------


## junabongari

> ^ Tuossa on kyllä Hesari repinyt klikkiotsikon, kuten näkyy olevan käytäntönä nykyään. Jutussa ei minusta ole juurikaan uutta asiaa seuranneille. Alusta asti oli tiedossa, että liityntäliikenteen ym. järjestelyt jätettiin Länsimetro-hankkeen ulkopuolelle, ja että ne tulevat maksamaan kymmeniä ja satoja miljoonia. Siitä, että Espoo on kuitannut asemien rakentamisen lisäkustannuksia, on myös ollut uutisia ja kommentteja tässä ketjussakin.
> 
> Itselleni ainoa uusi asia tuossa oli se, että Niittykummun asema on kokonaan Länsimetron budjetin ulkopuolella ja että sen omistaa Espoo. Tämänkin varmaan on ollut uutisissa, mutta en itse ole sattunut huomaamaan. Niittykummun asemalla on nettikeskusteluissa selitelty Länsimetron budjettiylitystä, mutta sen kustannukset siis ovat hankkeen budjetin ulkopuolella.


Vaikka nämä asiat ovatkin selviä joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneille, ne eivät välttämättä ole tulleet ns. tavallisten ihmisten tietoon.
Juuri siksi siitä onkin hyvä uutisoida.




> Mutta metro tuo Espooseen jotain järkeä ja maaseutukylä saadaan mukaan kaupunkirakenteeseen. Nyt vain Lauttasaaren sillalle tietulli.



Länsimetrohankkeessa on mennyt kaikki pieleen, mikä voi mennä. Kustannukset ovat paisuneet moninkertaisiksi 
ja kaiken lisäksi järjestelmän kapasiteetista on amputoitu pois 33%, rajoittaen sitä kehuttua rakennuspotentiaalia radan varrella. 
Autoilua ei tulla rajoittamaan, vaan sitä on nimenomaan edistetty avaamalla lisäkaistat Länsiväylälle ja rakentamalla lisää teitä (mm. Keilaniemen "viherkansi").

----------


## hmikko

> ehkä päätoimittaja todennut kirjoittajalle että yritä nyt edes hieman....


Kuvittelisin, että tuo toimiii nykyään kuten ison maailman sanomalehdissä, eli toimittaja kirjoittaa jutun ja pistää sille työotsikon, ja sitten toimituksessa joku muu otsikoi julkaisuversion myyvästi. Englanninkielisessä maailmassa henkilön titteli on yleensä kaiketi subeditor. Hesarissa näkyy nykyään jatkuvasti tätä, että sinänsä enimmäkseen asiallisesta jutusta on nostettu joku sivumaininta ja kärjistetty siitä klikkiotsikko, välillä niin, että otsikon täkyä ei löydy itse jutusta lainkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Englanninkielisessä maailmassa henkilön titteli on yleensä kaiketi subeditor.


Suomessa titteli on otsikkotoimittaja, joka kuvaa tehtävää varsin hyvin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesarissa näkyy nykyään jatkuvasti tätä, että sinänsä enimmäkseen asiallisesta jutusta on nostettu joku sivumaininta ja kärjistetty siitä klikkiotsikko, välillä niin, että otsikon täkyä ei löydy itse jutusta lainkaan.


Miten voit sanoa jotain tuollaista? Hesarihan on laadukasta valtamediaa, joka ei tuota valeuutisia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hesarissa tänään juttu länsimetron todellisesta hinnasta, tai lähinnä siitä, että metroa on rakennettu Länsimetro oyn lisäksi Espoon kaupungin laskuun.
> 
> Länsimetro maksaa liki miljardin kerrottua enemmän  HS-selvitys: metrohankkeen ylittyneitä kustannuksia näyttää myös paikatun Espoon rahoilla


Sääli sinällään, että näitä toi esille siinä vaiheessa, kun sillä olisi ollut jotain merkitystä, toimittajista vain Tommy Pohjola. Mutta hyvä, että edes jälkikäteen voidaan antaa oikea kuva asioista. Monessa maassa edes se ei ole mahdollista.

Meidän foorumilla tästä tosin puhuttiin jo vuosia sitten.

----------


## 339-DF

Täytyy tästä itse asiasta sanoa, etten oikein tiedä, mitä pitäisi ajatella. Olen vuosikausia touhottanut siitä, että Länsimetron kustannuksista merkittävä osa ei näy hintalapussa, vaan niitä rahoja on piilotettu sinne sun tänne. Nyt, kun asiasta ensimmäisen kerran tehdään suomenkielisesttä mediassa juttu, joka on olevinaan perinpohjainen, niin siinä on vedetty mutkat niin suoriksi, että saadaan hintalappu, joka vetää jo toiseen suuntaan parhaaseen valemediatyyliin. Jos HS tosiaan vielä kuvittelee, että se on luotettava, niin miten se voi lähestyä asiaa piirtämällä ympyröitä metroasemien ympärille ja laskemalla kaiken ympyrän sisällä tapahtuvan metron kustannukseksi? Ei kyllä oikein vakuuta tämä "laatujournalismi". Ja sitten kovasti selitellään, että ei voi laskea ja kukaan ei tiedä mitään. Jospa se "tutkiva" journalisti vähän tutkisi ja laskisi?

----------


## j-lu

Hintalappuja enemmän ainakin minä jaksan eniten pöyristyä kerta ja juttu toisensa jälkeen julkisen sektorin hallintokäytännöistä. Miten on edes mahdollista, että miljardihankkeeseen ryhtyvät koulutetussa maassa turistit tupakka-askin kanteen raapustettujen suunnitelmien ja laskelmien perusteella ja että matkalla vähemmän yllättäen syntyneitä kupruja sitten saa etsiä yhdestä sun toisesta budjetista? Lopulta homma on hoidettu niin sekavasti ja luovasti, ettei hankkeen kustannuksista ole edes mahdollista saada kokonaiskuvaa.

Ei ole läpinäkyvää, ei paikoitellen kestä edes valoa. Ongelma on sitten se, että vaikka suurimmaksi osaksi hommassa lienee kyse epäpätevyyden peittelystä, niin kuntalaisena ei koskaan voi olla varma, onko kyse siitä vai jukkapeltomäkimäisestä toiminnasta. 

Ennen kaikkea hyvä hallintotapa ei ole valvontaa vaan parempia päätöksiä.

----------


## Melamies

> Hintalappuja enemmän ainakin minä jaksan eniten pöyristyä kerta ja juttu toisensa jälkeen julkisen sektorin hallintokäytännöistä. Miten on edes mahdollista, että miljardihankkeeseen ryhtyvät koulutetussa maassa turistit tupakka-askin kanteen raapustettujen suunnitelmien ja laskelmien perusteella ja että matkalla vähemmän yllättäen syntyneitä kupruja sitten saa etsiä yhdestä sun toisesta budjetista? Lopulta homma on hoidettu niin sekavasti ja luovasti, ettei hankkeen kustannuksista ole edes mahdollista saada kokonaiskuvaa.
> 
> Ei ole läpinäkyvää, ei paikoitellen kestä edes valoa. Ongelma on sitten se, että vaikka suurimmaksi osaksi hommassa lienee kyse epäpätevyyden peittelystä, niin kuntalaisena ei koskaan voi olla varma, onko kyse siitä vai jukkapeltomäkimäisestä toiminnasta. 
> 
> Ennen kaikkea hyvä hallintotapa ei ole valvontaa vaan parempia päätöksiä.


Toivottavasti tästä hankkeesta otetaan opiksi joka kantilta katsottuna.  Vaikka lieneekin mahdotonta saada kaikkea selville, on silti kannatettava ajatus selvittää kokonaiskustannukset ja niiden jakautuminen. Syyllisten etsiminen on toisrarvoisempaa, jos jatkossa noudatetaan hyvää hallintotapaa, koskapa vahinko on jo tapahtunut ja syyllisiksi todettavat joutuisivat kantamaan vain poliittisen vastuun. Tosin "jos" on tässä kohtaa aika iso. Syyllisten jahtaamiseen tosin antaisi aihetta, jos paljastuisi selkeää korruptiorahaliikennettä.

----------


## hmikko

> Lopulta homma on hoidettu niin sekavasti ja luovasti, ettei hankkeen kustannuksista ole edes mahdollista saada kokonaiskuvaa.


Tuo ei ole mikään vahinko eikä sattuma. Minusta se on varsin selvää. It's a feature, not a bug. Tähän mennessä on mun nähdäkseni suhteellisen suoraan myönnetty, että metropäätöstä ei olisi saatu Espoon valtuustosta läpi, mikäli olisi esitetty realistinen kustannusarvio. Niinpä esitettiin epärealistinen. Loppu on sitten seurausta tästä.

Toki se, että projektijohtaminen oli huonoa (Länsimetro Oy:n organisaatio liian ohut hoitamaan hommaansa, Swecossa ei tieto kulkenut), on varmaan jossain määrin kustannussumutuksesta erillinen asia.

Itseäni ällistyttää lähinnä se, että kakkosvaihe näyttää menevän samoin, vaikka Espoon poliitikkojen joukossa älämölö on tullut ja mennyt ja selvitykset teetetty.

----------


## EVhki

Helsingin Uutisten mukaan näyttää epätodennäköiseltä, että kaikki junat voitaisiin ajaa Matinkylään asti. Jutussa esitetään mahdollisuus ajaa kolme neljästä junasta Matinkylään. Tuota saatetaan kokeilla toukokuun aikana. Mahtaako tuollaisessa järjestelyssä olla järkeä?




> Vuorovälien tihentäminen kaikkien ruuhkatuntien metrojunien osalta näyttää HKL:n huhtikuussa toteuttaman testin perusteella hyvin epätodennäköiseltä.
> 
>  Testi osoitti, että vuorovälien tihentäminen tässä laajuudessa lisää metroliikenteen aikatauluihin liikaa epävarmuutta, HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski huomauttaa.
> 
> Hänen mukaansa nyt mietitään toukokuulle uutta testiä, jossa kolme neljästä vuorosta ajaisi Matinkylään saakka ja yksi vuoro pysähtyisi Tapiolaan.
> 
>  Tällä järjestelyllä metroliikenne ehkä saataisiin aikataulujen osalta kyllin luotettavaksi.

----------


## tlajunen

Onkohan pohdittu sitä, että lisättäisiin kääntymisaikaa Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareen vuorovälin verran? Vuorot kääntyisivät vuorotellen eri raiteilla. Näin saataisiin pelivaraa mahdollisten Matinkylän viivästysten tasaamiseen.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja näin tehokkaastihan se legendaarinen raidekerroin muuttaa yksityisautoilijat joukkoliikennematkustajiksi, eli länsimetro vähensi Länsiväylän henkilöautoliikennettä valtaisat yhdeksän promillea:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10219118
Eli kokonaisautoliikennettä vähensi eniten Länsiväylän bussilinjojen lakkauttaminen, jolloin joukkoliikenteen pakkomatkustajien oli siirryttävä metron käyttäjiksi.
Kuorma-autoliikenteen pienenemistä voi taas selittää se, että metron ja muiden Etelä-Espoon rakennustyömaiden tarvitsema raskas liikenne on mahdollisesti vähentynyt.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Ja näin tehokkaastihan se legendaarinen raidekerroin muuttaa yksityisautoilijat joukkoliikennematkustajiksi, eli länsimetro vähensi Länsiväylän henkilöautoliikennettä valtaisat yhdeksän promillea:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10219118
> Eli kokonaisautoliikennettä vähensi eniten Länsiväylän bussilinjojen lakkauttaminen, jolloin joukkoliikenteen pakkomatkustajien oli siirryttävä metron käyttäjiksi.
> Kuorma-autoliikenteen pienenemistä voi taas selittää se, että metron ja muiden Etelä-Espoon rakennustyömaiden tarvitsema raskas liikenne on mahdollisesti vähentynyt.


Jos tätä vertaa siihen kuinka tuon kamalan liityntäliikenteen piti siirtää lisää väkeä yksityisautoilemaan niin eikös tuo vajaa prosentin vähennys ole ihan positiivista?

Lisäksi se mitä minä olen lukenut liikenneteoriasta (eli aika pintapuolisesti) niin arvelisin kyllä Länsiväylän liikenteen olevan jo siinä kyllästymispisteessä että juuri niin moni yksityisautoilee kuin tielle (ja katuverkkoon Helsingin päässä) mahtuu. Eli kun ollaan tasapainotilassa niin eivät ne tiet tyhjene vaikka tulisi mitä vaihtoehtoja. Sitten kun Länsiväylä bulevardisoidaan niin yksityisautoilu vähentynee jossain määrin taas.

Jos itämetro suljettaisiin niin montako lisäkaistaa Itäväylälle tarvittaisiin? Sen kysymyksen kautta voi peilata Länsiväylän tilannetta vaikka tuonne 10-20 vuoden päähän, jolloin ihmisiä liikkuu enemmän, mutta autoilu ei olekaan kasvanut nykyisestä...

----------


## samulih

ehkä olisi pitänyt tehdä tälläinen video myymään promilleja




Onko kirjoittajilla tietoa onko tässä projektissa ollut ongelmia samassa suhteessa kuin meillä? Oma käsitykseni on että ei mutta

----------


## Count

Eipä näytä tuossa Crossrailin tunnelissa olevan kovinkaan kummoista laituria pelastustoimia varten, lienee sitten erilaiset määräykset meikäläisiin verrattuna.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

HBL:n uutisoinnin mukaan espoolaispoliitikot ovat erittäin tyytymättömiä länsimetron liityntäliikenteeseen ja ylipäätänsä muuhunkin HSL:n toimintaan Espoon joukkoliikenteen hoitamisessa:
https://www.hbl.fi/artikel/hrt-far-s...esbopolitiker/

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Myös HSL-tyytyväisyyskyselyssä tämä "maailman paras joukkoliikennejärjestelmä Helsinskissä" ja "uskomaton ihmeellinen kaiken pelastava länsimetro" ovat saaneet ansaitsemansa yleisöpalautteen:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10367063

----------


## Huppu

Hesari kertoo (tulee mieleen olisiko pitänyt rakentaa pikaraitiotienä kustannusten takia kun jo ensimmäinen vaihe maksoi tuplasti ennustetun eli yli miljardin, ja lyhyet metroasemat typerä päätös):
- Matinkylään esitetään rakennettaksi sadan miljoonan kääntöraide
- Jos uusi kääntöraide tehdään se pitää rakentaa nyt, teknisesti sitä ei ole mahdollista tehdä myöhemmin
- Mikäli uusi kääntöraide rakennetaan Matinkylään se maksaa arvion mukaan sata miljoonaa
- Metrojunien ruuhkat ovat ennustteita pahemmat, urheilupuiston kohdalla on vaikea mahtua kyytiin
https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...edium=toimitus

----------


## ViviP

Onhan tämä melkoinen farssi. Nyt Olli Isotalo jyrähtää, ettei uusi kääntöraide ole kiireellisin juttu.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005843231.html

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onhan tämä melkoinen farssi. Nyt Olli Isotalo jyrähtää, ettei uusi kääntöraide ole kiireellisin juttu.
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005843231.html



Eikö Suomenojan paikkeille Sammalvuoreen ole tarkoitus tulla uusi metrovarikko? 
Eikö sen raiteet voi toimia kääntöraiteina sen jälkeen kun Kivenlahden vaihe on otettu käyttöön?

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Eikö Suomenojan paikkeille Sammalvuoreen ole tarkoitus tulla uusi metrovarikko? 
> Eikö sen raiteet voi toimia kääntöraiteina sen jälkeen kun Kivenlahden vaihe on otettu käyttöön?


Noiden valmistuminen on tämän hetken ennusteen mukaan viiden vuoden päässä.

Kaipa kakkosvaiheeseen voi rakentamisen puolesta tässä vaiheessa vielä lisätä kääntöraiteet vaikka joka asemalle.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Eikö Suomenojan paikkeille Sammalvuoreen ole tarkoitus tulla uusi metrovarikko? 
> Eikö sen raiteet voi toimia kääntöraiteina sen jälkeen kun Kivenlahden vaihe on otettu käyttöön?


Sammalvuoressa on raiteet vain Kivenlahden suuntaan, eli länteen. Idästä tulevat junat eivät voi ajaa suoraan varikolle. Varikon ja radan geometria ei mahdollista idästä tulevan varikkoraiteen toteuttamista.

Lisäksi Sammalvuoren varikon liittymä linjaraiteeseen on tehty tasoristeyksenä (Roihupellon varikolla mennään eri tasossa silloilla), joka estää tiheän vuorovälin liikenteen Kivenlahteen. Kaikkien junien ajaminen Kivenlahteen (Samalvuoren liittymän länsipuolelle) on vaikeaa ellei mahdotonta vaikka Kivenlahteen tehtäisiinkin omat kääntöraiteet.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sammalvuoressa on raiteet vain Kivenlahden suuntaan, eli länteen. Idästä tulevat junat eivät voi ajaa suoraan varikolle. Varikon ja radan geometria ei mahdollista idästä tulevan varikkoraiteen toteuttamista.


Näinkö on? Mikä estää? Korkeusero? Vai onko Sammalvuori 90 asteen kulmassa pääraiteen suhteen?

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Mitens Tapiola, joko se on valmis ja ajaako sinne kaikki ne liityntäbussit mitä on suunniteltu, ja/tai onko mahdollisuus siirtää Matinkylän bussiliityntää Tapiolaan?

Jotenkin kovin suomalaista, että suorien bussien ajamisesta Kamppiin on tullut ihan mahdotonta. Eihän se tietenkään olisi, jos olisi tahtoa ratkaista ongelmia, eikä ainoastaan peitellä virheitä.

----------


## huusmik

> Mitens Tapiola, joko se on valmis ja ajaako sinne kaikki ne liityntäbussit mitä on suunniteltu?


Kyllä kaikki suunnitellut liityntälinjat ajavat sinne.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Mitens Tapiola, joko se on valmis ja ajaako sinne kaikki ne liityntäbussit mitä on suunniteltu, ja/tai onko mahdollisuus siirtää Matinkylän bussiliityntää Tapiolaan?
> 
> Jotenkin kovin suomalaista, että suorien bussien ajamisesta Kamppiin on tullut ihan mahdotonta. Eihän se tietenkään olisi, jos olisi tahtoa ratkaista ongelmia, eikä ainoastaan peitellä virheitä.


Ihan muistutukseksi:
https://www.hsl.fi/liikennetiedottee...lle-aloittavat

----------


## hmikko

> Jotenkin kovin suomalaista, että suorien bussien ajamisesta Kamppiin on tullut ihan mahdotonta. Eihän se tietenkään olisi, jos olisi tahtoa ratkaista ongelmia, eikä ainoastaan peitellä virheitä.


Kuten tislauskolonni tuossa linkkasi, juurihan niitä suoria busseja on ruvettu ajamaan. En nyt näe mitään erityisen suomalaista siinä, että jos on laitettu 1,2 miljardia rataan, jonka oli tarkoitus korvata nuo bussit, niin ei ihan heti tee mieli maksaa vielä lisää siitä, että busseja ajetaan metron kanssa rinnakkain. Vastaava kuvio on kyllä nähty maailmalla muuallakin raskasraidemetron ja liityntäliikenteen kanssa - siis että matkustajat ovat tyytymättömiä suorien yhteyksien menettämiseen, mutta asialle ei jätti-investoinnin jälkeen tehdä mitään.

Pitää kyllä ihmetellä sitä, että kuormituksen arvioiminen on mennyt näin hutia simuloinneista ym. huolimatta. Tapiola on maan pinnalla työmaata ja vaihdot bussiin hankalia, mikä selittää osansa ja korjaantuu aikanaan, mutta Matinkylän osalta ilmeisesti ihan oikeasti ei laskettu oikein, että liityntäliikenteen ns. pakkkokäyttäjät ihan oikeasti pakon edessä kaikki tulevat metroon.

----------


## Makke93

Länsimetro Oy:n toimistusjohtajalla tai ainakin häntä tulkinneella toimittajalla on aika pahasti vääristynyt käsitys tilanteesta.




> Minusta nyt on väärä hetki miettiä tällaista ratkaisua, kun meillä on kiireellisempiä asioita ratkottavana, Isotalo sanoo.
> 
> Hän luokittelee Matinkylän kääntöraiteen hankkeeksi, jolla ratkaistaan tulevaisuudessa eli 2020-luvun lopulla häämöttäviä kapasiteettiongelmia.


Matinkylän kääntöraide ei todellakaan ratkaise 2020-luvun lopun kapasiteettiongelmaa, jolloin siis kummankin metrolinjan matkustajamäärät Kulosaaaren sillan kohdalla ylittävät 90m/2,5min kapasiteetin, vaan tasoittaa lännessä metrolinjojen välistä kuormitusta, jossa toinen kulkee melkein tyhjänä ja toinen on yli kapasiteetin Tapiola-Otaniemi ja Lauttasaari-Ruoholahti väleillä jo 2025 tilanteessa. 

Vähän ihmettelen että HSL aikoo nyt lähteä kuitenkin ajamaan kääntöraidetta Matinkylään, kun 2015 -kapasiteettiselvityksessä nimenomaan sivuutettiin kääntöraiteen rakentaminen Soukkaan liian kalliina, ja silloin oli kyse keskeneräisestä louhinnasta, eikä valmiin louhinnasta. Samainen selvitys tarjosi nimenomaan lisäbusseja Metron kuormituksen keventämiseen, ja että nyt on asiat juuri toisin päin.

Olisi hyvä saada ihan kunnon lukuja noista kuormituksista, onko tosiaan niin ettei kyytiin mahdu vai onko ongelma se, että metrojunat täyttyvät tietystä päästä, koska monen aseman toistaiseksi ainoat sisäänkäynnit ovat samalla puolella? HS:n jutussa väläytettiin selityksenä, että Etelä-Espoo on rakentunut odotettua nopeammin, mutta vähän on vaikea uskoa, että oltaisiin menty ohi jo tuosta 2025 tilanteesta, siten ettei jo ennen Tapiolaa mahdu kyytiin.

----------


## petteri

Kuinkahan paljon kuormitus tasaantuisi, jos metrolle rakentaisi toisen haaran Pohjois-Olarin/Suurmetsän kautta kohti Espoon keskusta?

Länsiväylän ja Turunväylän välissä on ihan tyhjänpäiväinen valtava metsäalue, johon uudelleenkaavoituksella mahtuisi kymmeniä tuhansia uusia asukkaita.

----------


## junabongari

> Kuinkahan paljon kuormitus tasaantuisi, jos metrolle rakentaisi toisen haaran Pohjois-Olarin/Suurmetsän kautta kohti Espoon keskusta?
> 
> Länsiväylän ja Turunväylän välissä on ihan tyhjänpäiväinen valtava metsäalue, johon uudelleenkaavoituksella mahtuisi kymmeniä tuhansia uusia asukkaita.


Johan vitsin murjaisit. Länsimetrolle rakennetaan parhaillaan jatketta, jonka varteen pitäisi tulla "kymmeniä tuhansia asukkaita". Hankkeen kustannukset ovat ylittyneet ja aikataulu on pahasti myöhässä.

Kun matkustajat eivät nytkään mahdu juniin (kiitos tynkäasemien) niin haaroitus on mahdotonta. Kapasiteetti loppuisi kesken.

----------


## petteri

> Kun matkustajat eivät nytkään mahdu juniin (kiitos tynkäasemien) niin haaroitus on mahdotonta. Kapasiteetti loppuisi kesken.


Kyllähän metro idässäkin haaroittuu, jos osa lännessäkin osa liitynnästä saadaan toiseen ja osa toiseen haaraan, kapasiteetti riittää kun kulunvalvonta uusitaan tiheämmän liikennöinnin mahdollistavaksi. 

Lännessä on kuitenkin yhä vähemmän metron käyttäjiä kuin idässä, vaikka metron suosio näyttää lännessä ylittävän kaikki rohkeimmatkin ennakkoarviot.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> ... jos metrolle rakentaisi toisen haaran Pohjois-Olarin/Suurmetsän kautta kohti Espoon keskusta?
> Länsiväylän ja Turunväylän välissä on ihan tyhjänpäiväinen valtava metsäalue, johon uudelleenkaavoituksella mahtuisi kymmeniä tuhansia uusia asukkaita.


No kylläpä Petteri taas paljasti, millaisen täydellisen asiantuntemattomuutensa pohjalta hän näitä neronleimauksiaan vuodattaa:

Länsiväylän ja Turunväylän välinen suurin rakentamaton ja pääosin metsäinen alue on meidän eteläespoolaisten erittäin aktiivisesti käyttämä Espoon Keskuspuisto, jonka ulkoiluteiden ja talvisaikaan hiihtolatujen verkosto on pääkaupunkiseudun parhaimpia, ja oman ympäristönsä lähiliikunta-alueena Keskuspuisto täydentää Rantaraitin ja Nuuksion ohella Espoon loistavia luonnonläheisiä ulkoilumahdollisuuksia.

Sen sijaan että Petteri haluaa raiskata meidän espoolaisten ulkoilualueet, hän voisi pikemminkin keskittyä agitoimaan samanlaisia toimenpiteitä siellä omassa kotikunnassaan Espoon itäisessä satamakaupungissa, jossa Mannerheimintien ja Hämeelinnanväylän itäpuolella Nordenskiöldinkadulta pohjoiseen päin on paljon tarpeettomampi pusikko- ja korpialue Vantaalle asti (joka myös kai jollakin Keskuspuisto-nimellä tunnetaan?), sillä tällainen hukkatila ei siis tietenkään ole soveliasta Helsinskin kaltaisen globaalin suuren pääkaupunkimetropolin ydinalueiden maankäyttöä, joten sinnehän Petteri voi rakennuttaa sen oman fantasiametronsa, jonka varrelle hän sitten voi pakkosijoittaa niitä "kymmenien tuhansien asukkaiden" populaatioita.

Ja millaistenkohan mömmöjen vaikutuksen alaisena Petteri on myös tuon Suurmetsän noihin sekoiluihinsa keksinyt kirjoittaa, sillä tunnetustihan pk-seudulla ainoastaan koillis-Helsinskissä Jakomäen paikkeilla löytyy ko. nimellä tunnettu alue

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Olisiko se Matinkylän kääntöraide sellainen että juna tekee u-käännöksen? Silloin kuljettajan ei tarvitse siirtyä ohjaamoiden välillä. Se olisi ainutlaatuinen ratkaisu tietenkin tässä metrossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## JT

> Samainen selvitys tarjosi nimenomaan lisäbusseja Metron kuormituksen keventämiseen, ja että nyt on asiat juuri toisin päin.


Niin no kuukauden päästä niitä lisäbusseja on kuitenkin tulossa neljän eri reitin voimin. Nopeasti laskettuna niissä pitäisi riittää kapasiteetti noin 900 matkustajan kuljettamiseen Espoosta Helsinkiin ruuhkatuntia kohden.

Saas kyllä nähdä pärjäävätkö nuo bussit kuitenkaan ajoajassa metrolle kun ruuhkapiikissä jonot ovat Porkkalankadulta pahimmillaan Lauttasaaren liittymään saakka reunimmaista vanhaa bussikaistaa myöten.

----------


## petteri

> No kylläpä Petteri taas paljasti, millaisen täydellisen asiantuntemattomuutensa pohjalta hän näitä neronleimauksiaan vuodattaa:
> 
> Länsiväylän ja Turunväylän välinen suurin rakentamaton ja pääosin metsäinen alue on meidän eteläespoolaisten erittäin aktiivisesti käyttämä Espoon Keskuspuisto, jonka ulkoiluteiden ja talvisaikaan hiihtolatujen verkosto on pääkaupunkiseudun parhaimpia, ja oman seutunsa lähiliikunta-alueena Keskuspuisto täydentää Rantaraitin ja Nuuksion ohella Espoon loistavia luonnonläheisiä ulkoilumahdollisuuksia.


Kaupungissa tarvitaan asuntoja ja sen tieltä metsien ja pusikoiden on syytä väistyä. 

Espoon Keskuspuisto riittää hyvin kymmenesosa nykyisestä pusikosta. Jos haluaa mennä metsään Nuuksioon ei ole pitkä matka.

----------


## MaxiBus1975

> Kuinkahan paljon kuormitus tasaantuisi, jos metrolle rakentaisi toisen haaran Pohjois-Olarin/Suurmetsän kautta kohti Espoon keskusta?
> 
> Länsiväylän ja Turunväylän välissä on ihan tyhjänpäiväinen valtava metsäalue, johon uudelleenkaavoituksella mahtuisi kymmeniä tuhansia uusia asukkaita.


Mielestäni ei huono idea paitsi, että keskuspuistoon ei tulisi koskea. Pätkä voisi olla n. 5km pitkä Urheilupuistosta Suurpellon kautta Olariin. Orionin kohdalla voisi nousta maanpinnalle ja ajaa Ylismäentien vierttä ja maan alle Olariin. Liityntäliikenne Nöykkiöstä, Finnoontieltä ja Espoon Keskuksesta Olariin ja Kauniaisista Suurpeltoon. Kampin päässä voisi ottaa käyttöön nykyisen aseman alapuolisen kaukalon ja ohjata Länsimetrot sinne. Jos metro jatketaan Sipooseen asti, niin häiriöherkkyys kasvaisi entisestään niin katkaiseminen helpottaisi sitä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Kaupungissa tarvitaan asuntoja ja sen tieltä metsien ja pusikoiden on syytä väistyä.
> Espoon Keskuspuisto riittää hyvin kymmenesosa nykyisestä pusikosta. Jos haluaa mennä metsään Nuuksioon ei ole pitkä matka.


Kyllä, ja niitä asuntoja tarvitaan nimenomaan megalomaanisessa suurkaupunki-metropolissa Helsinskissä, josta jokaisen metsän ja pusikon onkin syytä väistyä, ja Petterin kanssa olemme varmasti aivan samaa mieltä, että nämä toimenpiteet kannattaa aloittaa erityisesti siitä niin sanotusta sikäläisestä "keskuspuistosta.

Mutta vapaa, rohkea, reipas ja liikkuva espoolainen tarvitsee ympärilleen runsaasti hyvää luontoympäristöä, joten Espoon Keskuspuistosta ei ole enää syytä tuhota neliömetriäkään.

Ja sitä paitsi omasta kodistaan patikoiden, juosten, hiihtäen tai pyöräillen lähtemällä on Nuuksioon hieman pidempi matka verrattuna Espoon Keskuspuistoon (toteaa omien pitkien liikuntaharrastuskokemustensa perusteella kirjoittava espoolainen, mutta eipähän Petterin kaltainen kaupunkilaisuuden pilaama lapsukainen tällaisista asioista kaiketi mitään ymmärrä...?).

----------


## junabongari

> Kaupungissa tarvitaan asuntoja ja sen tieltä metsien ja pusikoiden on syytä väistyä. 
> 
> Espoon Keskuspuisto riittää hyvin kymmenesosa nykyisestä pusikosta. Jos haluaa mennä metsään Nuuksioon ei ole pitkä matka.


Eiköhän niissä Länsimetron jatkeen varrelle luvatuissa asunnoissa 70000 asukkaalle ole jo tarpeeksi seuraaviksi 50 vuodeksi.

----------


## EVhki

> Olisi hyvä saada ihan kunnon lukuja noista kuormituksista, onko tosiaan niin ettei kyytiin mahdu vai onko ongelma se, että metrojunat täyttyvät tietystä päästä, koska monen aseman toistaiseksi ainoat sisäänkäynnit ovat samalla puolella? HS:n jutussa väläytettiin selityksenä, että Etelä-Espoo on rakentunut odotettua nopeammin, mutta vähän on vaikea uskoa, että oltaisiin menty ohi jo tuosta 2025 tilanteesta, siten ettei jo ennen Tapiolaa mahdu kyytiin.


Lukuja ei ole ainakaan minulla tarjota mutta tässä Hesarin jutussa kerrotaan seuraavaa:




> Tänä vuonna tarkistetun matkustajaennusteen mukaan Espoon maankäyttö kehittyy niin, että Kivenlahden linjan avaus melkoisella todennäköisyydellä rysäyttää matkustajamäärät yli junien maksimikapasiteetin Urheilupuistossa.


Toisin sanoen siis Urheilupuistosta ei enää joihinkin aikoihin päivästä pääsisi metron kyytiin.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä, ja niitä asuntoja tarvitaan nimenomaan megalomaanisessa suurkaupunki-metropolissa Helsinskissä, josta jokaisen metsän ja pusikon onkin syytä väistyä, ja Petterin kanssa olemme varmasti aivan samaa mieltä, että nämä toimenpiteet kannattaa aloittaa erityisesti siitä niin sanotusta sikäläisestä "keskuspuistosta.


Kyllä tuostakin metsiköstä ja Haltialan pelloista on hyvin varaa ottaa maata asuntorakentamiseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:47 ----------




> Eiköhän niissä Länsimetron jatkeen varrelle luvatuissa asunnoissa 70000 asukkaalle ole jo tarpeeksi seuraaviksi 50 vuodeksi.


70000 asukasta on Helsingin seudun viiden vuoden väestönkasvu ja noista asunnoista on jo osa rakennettu.

----------


## junabongari

> 70000 asukasta on Helsingin seudun viiden vuoden väestönkasvu ja noista asunnoista on jo osa rakennettu.


Varsinaista Länsimetronkaan varttakaan ei olla vielä tiivistetty täyteen, jatkeesta puhumattakaan. 

Helsingin seudulla on muitakin rakennuspaikkoja ja koko seudun väestönkasvua ei tarvitse mahduttaa Espooseeen

Tosin muuallakin Espoossa on runsaasti rakennusmahdollisuuksia, vaikka rantaradan varrella. Siellä ei ole edes lyhyitä laitureita rajoittamassa matkustajamäärän kasvua.

----------


## hmikko

> metron suosio näyttää lännessä ylittävän kaikki rohkeimmatkin ennakkoarviot.


Viimeksi julkaistujen tarkistettujen numeroiden mukaan nimenomaan ei ylitä. Kuormitus vaan on todella epätasaista, eli Matinkylän juniin ei mahdu ja Tapiolasta lähtevät vaunut tyhjinä.

Itekin jäin ihmettelemään tuota kommenttia Etelä-Espoon rakentumisesta. Esim. Finnoon asuinrakentamisessa ei käsittääkseni ole tapahtunut vielä yhtikäs mitään, eivätkä muidenkaan asemien ympäristöt näytä sen kummemmin olevan edellä arvioita. Vai mahdettiinko siinä tarkoittaa kaavoitusta? Kaavatilanne voi tietty olla menossa yli arvioista.

----------


## Makke93

Hs julkaisi eilen vielä kolmannen artikkelin metron ongelmista https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005843932.html.

tässä tuli hieman tarkennusta siihen kuinka pahasta kapasiteettiongelmasta on kyse: 


> Sosiaalisessa mediassa on alkanut olla lähes yhtä paljon tarinoita täpötäysistä junista ja pelkistä seisomapaikoista Urheilupuiston asemalla kuin Kulosaaren tai Herttoniemen metroasemilla.
> 
> Helsingin seudun liikenteen keväisen matkustajalaskelman mukaan Espoossa metrojunien kaikki istuinpaikat ovat käytössä kello 7.458.35 välillä MatinkyläKamppi. Tapiolasta lähtevissä junissa on tuolloinkin mahdollisuus päästä istumaan.


Tosiaan täysillä meinataan nyt kai sitä, ettei ole istumapaikkoja, joka on täysin eri asia, kuin että kyytiin ei mahdu. Tuossa artikkelissa nyt kyllä mainitaan että se 'kyytiin ei mahdu' tilanne tulee Kivenlahden jatkeen aloittaessa, jota odotettiinkin.





> Niin no kuukauden päästä niitä lisäbusseja on kuitenkin tulossa neljän eri reitin voimin. Nopeasti laskettuna niissä pitäisi riittää kapasiteetti noin 900 matkustajan kuljettamiseen Espoosta Helsinkiin ruuhkatuntia kohden.
> Saas kyllä nähdä pärjäävätkö nuo bussit kuitenkaan ajoajassa metrolle kun ruuhkapiikissä jonot ovat Porkkalankadulta pahimmillaan Lauttasaaren liittymään saakka reunimmaista vanhaa bussikaistaa myöten.


Noiden A-linjojenhan tarkoitus ei ole lisätä kapasiteettia, vaan helpottaa ylipitkiä liityntämatkoja tulevan Kivenlahden jatkeen vaikutusalueelta, ja ne ovat poistumassa metrojatkeen aloittaessa. Huoli matkustuajoista on siten hyvinkin perusteltua, ja näyttää siltä että Helsingin 35-vuotinen perinne joukkoliikenteen jalkaanampumisesta Metron takia senkun jatkuu. 



Metron haaroittamisessa vaikuttaa se, mistä haaroitetaa. Jos haaroitetaan Tapiolasta, niin tilanne on vastaava kuin nyt ja jos haaroitetaan Matinkylästä joudutaan maksamaan se sama 100M kun tehdään 'kääntöraide' haarautuman aluksi puhumattakaan itse haaran hinnasta. Tämän lisäksi jos lähdetään haaroittamaan suuntaan, jota petteri ehdotti, niin Olariin, ja Suurpeltoon tulee tosi kiemurteleva matka keskustaan, joka nollaa kaikki raskaan metron nopeushyödyt. Tapiolasta haaroittamalla tuskin saadaan kevennettyä kuormaa Kivenlahden linjalla, kun Olari ja alueet pohjoiseen ja koilliseen siitä eivät edusta suurta osaa matkustajista verrattuna tiheästi rakennettaviin asemien ympäristöihin ja kerrostalolähiöihin radan eteläpuolella. Saman effektin ilman haaraa voi tehdä ajamalla runkobussimaisia tai pika -linjoja Tapiolaan ja keskittämällä lisärakentamista Rantaradan varteen, jossa on kapasiteettia vuosisadaksi.  


New Yorkissa on painittu viime vuodet kapasiteetin riittämisen kanssa ja siellä siis kapasiteetti on jo ennestään raskasraiteen tasoa, eikä pikaraitiotien, kuten Helsingin Metrossa. Rahoituksen puuttuminen ja Yhdysvaltojen infraprojektien kyseealaisen suuri hinta-taso on poikinut kaikenlaisia propellipää -ideoita ratkaisuiksi. Yksi näistä on sellainen, jossa ajetaan pitempiä junia kuin laiturille mahtuu ja asemien jakaminen vuorottain ns. A ja B asemiksi, joissa eri pää metrojunasta on laiturin kohdalla. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_4dLT9hul0. 

Jos tätä soveltaisi Helsingin metroon, ei ensinnäkään tarvitsisi jakaa A ja B asemiksi kuin Länsimetron asemat, kun vanhalle puolelle mahtuu jo 6 vaunun junat. Junien ei myöskään tarvitse pysähyä juuri siten että 4 vaunua on laiturin kohdalla vaan limittäen, siten että 5 vaunua on laiturin kohdalla ja äärimmäisestä on vain yksi ovi laiturin kohdalla. Vaihtoehtoisesti esimerksi 2 viimeisen vaunun tyhjentäminen Ruoholahdessa toisi mukanaan häiriöherkkyyttä järjestelmään joka on tällä hetkellä jo ennestään häiriöherkkä. Kun kapasiteetti tulee oikeasti ajankohtaiseksi ollaan jo 2020-luvun lopulla ja M100 sarja on eläkkeellä, mikä tarkoittaa, että kaikissa junissa pystyy kulkemaan ainakin yhteen toiseen vaunuun ja kaikki 6 vaunua olisi savutettavissa lyhyiltä laitureilta. 6 vaunuisten junien ajaminen tosin tarkoittaisi ainakin osan M300 sarjan junien pidentämistä tai sellaisen M400 sarjan junien hankkimista joista osa olisi 2 vaunuisia M300 junien kanssa yhteen sopivia. Myöskin länsimetron asemien päädyissä olevat palo-ovet pitäisi siirää syvemmälle tunneliin, mutta se tuskin maksaa edes sen verran kuin automatisointi.

----------


## j-lu

^ Eikö noista pidempien junien ajamisesta Espoon laitureille ole miljoonaan kertaan todettu, ettei onnistu, koska asemia ei ole mitoitettu ylipitkien junien ihmismäärälle, eivätkä pelastusviranomaiset hyväksyisi.

Kerta toisensa jälkeen joku ehdottaa ylipitkien junien ajamista Espooseen ajatellen, että kyse on vain laituripituudesta. Ei ole. Kyse on kaikesta aseman mitoituksesta ml. poistumistiet.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tosiaan täysillä meinataan nyt kai sitä, ettei ole istumapaikkoja, joka on täysin eri asia, kuin että kyytiin ei mahdu.


Ruuhkapiikki on Espoossa hyvin terävä, ainakin terävämpi kuin se oli idässä viitisentoista vuotta sitten. Pahimmissa junissa on eteiset täynnä jo Matinkylästä lähtiessä, ja olen tosiaan nähnyt Urheilupuistossa laiturille jäävän ihmisiä odottamaan seuraavaa junaa. Pahimman piikin ulkopuolella on yleensä istumapaikkoja tarjolla ainakin vielä Niittykummussa.




> ^ Eikö noista pidempien junien ajamisesta Espoon laitureille ole miljoonaan kertaan todettu, ettei onnistu, koska asemia ei ole mitoitettu ylipitkien junien ihmismäärälle, eivätkä pelastusviranomaiset hyväksyisi.
> 
> Kerta toisensa jälkeen joku ehdottaa ylipitkien junien ajamista Espooseen ajatellen, että kyse on vain laituripituudesta. Ei ole. Kyse on kaikesta aseman mitoituksesta ml. poistumistiet.


Matinkylässä on tällä hetkellä käytössä vain yksi sisäänkäynti. Jahka toinen rakennetaan, miksi tämä ei mahdollistaisi junien kapasiteetin puolitoistakertaistamista? En siis ota kantaa siihen onko asemaa ylipäätään mahdollista pidentää, vaan nimenomaan väitteeseen sisäänkäyntien mitoituksesta.

----------


## irritus

Kulosaaren sillan pullonkaulasta mieleeni tuli ehdotus: rakennetaan kääntöraide Helsinkiin joko Hakaniemen tai Sörnäisten aseman yhteyteen.

Tällöin Espoon tynkämetrot saadaan käännettyä mahdollisiman nopeasti takaisin Espooseen ja normaalit metrovaunut palautettua Kamppi-Mellunmäki/Vuosaari välille. Tarvittaessa Ruoholahti tai Lauttasaari pitäisi ehkä samalla laajentaa kolmi- tai nelilaituriseksi asemaksi.

Tämä lienee kuitenkin edullisempi ratkaisu, kuin kaikkien Länsimetron asemien repiminen auki ja pidentäminen 6 vaunun junille.

HSL:n suunnitelmiin ratkaista kapasiteettiongelmat järjettömän lyhyillä vuoroväleillä en usko. Siinähän ei tarvita kuin yhdet oven väliin jääneet lastenrattaat tai polkupyörä, niin koko pääkaupunkiseudun metro seisoo.

----------


## Markku K

> Näinkö on? Mikä estää? Korkeusero? Vai onko Sammalvuori 90 asteen kulmassa pääraiteen suhteen?
> t. Rainer


Sammalvuoren varikon ja linjaraiteen tunnelit on jo louhittu ja valmisteltu radanrakentamista varten. Eritasoisuus ei ole enää käytännössä mahdollista toteuttaa. Ne olisi kyllä pitänyt (toiminnallisuuden kannalta) toteuttaa eritasoisena. Mutta aina ei saa mitä haluaa, raha ratkaisee. Alla kuva muistinvaraisesti piirrettynä tuosta saumasta.

----------


## Makke93

> ^ Eikö noista pidempien junien ajamisesta Espoon laitureille ole miljoonaan kertaan todettu, ettei onnistu, koska asemia ei ole mitoitettu ylipitkien junien ihmismäärälle, eivätkä pelastusviranomaiset hyväksyisi.
> 
> Kerta toisensa jälkeen joku ehdottaa ylipitkien junien ajamista Espooseen ajatellen, että kyse on vain laituripituudesta. Ei ole. Kyse on kaikesta aseman mitoituksesta ml. poistumistiet.


Juu olen minäkin ne aikaisemmat kekustelut tästä lukenut, mutten osta väitettä, etteikö junia voisi silti pidentää. Liiallinen määrä porukkaa tulee metrolaitureille joka tapauksessa, olivat junat 4 tai 6 vaunuisia, pidentämisessä on kyse siitä halutaanko metrossa kulkea lännessä kuin karjavaunussa vaiko väljemmin. Paloturvallisuusmääräyksissä pysytään sen verran kuin on mahdollsita sillä ettei kaavoiteta enempää Länsimetron varteen, mutta se estääkö se täyden kapasiteetin käytön Idässä on asennekysymys.

----------


## Markku K

> Juu olen minäkin ne aikaisemmat kekustelut tästä lukenut, mutten osta väitettä, etteikö junia voisi silti pidentää. Liiallinen määrä porukkaa tulee metrolaitureille joka tapauksessa, olivat junat 4 tai 6 vaunuisia, pidentämisessä on kyse siitä halutaanko metrossa kulkea lännessä kuin karjavaunussa vaiko väljemmin. Paloturvallisuusmääräyksissä pysytään sen verran kuin on mahdollsita sillä ettei kaavoiteta enempää Länsimetron varteen, mutta se estääkö se täyden kapasiteetin käytön Idässä on asennekysymys.


Virkavastuulla toimiva pelastusviranomainen (palopäällikkö, johtava palotarkastaja, pelastusjohtaja jne) ei ehkä pysty hyväksymään nykyisen poistumistiemitoituksen (1800hlö laiturilta ylös) ylittämistä neljänneksellä (+600 ihmistä), jonka pitkät junat toisivat. Savuovet ja kuilut on kyllä ratkaistavissa sivuttaissiirrolla. Iso murhe ovat myös laiturin pään hissit.

----------


## Makke93

> Virkavastuulla toimiva pelastusviranomainen (palopäällikkö, johtava palotarkastaja, pelastusjohtaja jne) ei ehkä pysty hyväksymään nykyisen poistumistiemitoituksen (1800hlö laiturilta ylös) ylittämistä neljänneksellä (+600 ihmistä), jonka pitkät junat toisivat. Savuovet ja kuilut on kyllä ratkaistavissa sivuttaissiirrolla. Iso murhe ovat myös laiturin pään hissit.


HSL:n mukaan 4 vaunuisen junan laskennallinen kapasiteetti on 600 matkustajaa eli 6 vaunuisen on 900, vaikka aivan täpötäysi juna osuisi kummastakin suunnasta evakuoitavaksi samalle asemalle, jota ei käytännössä koskaan tapahtuisi, oltaisiin vasta tuossa 1800 henkilön poistumistiemitoituksessa.

----------


## Markku K

> HSL:n mukaan 4 vaunuisen junan laskennallinen kapasiteetti on 600 matkustajaa eli 6 vaunuisen on 900, vaikka aivan täpötäysi juna osuisi kummastakin suunnasta evakuoitavaksi samalle asemalle, jota ei käytännössä koskaan tapahtuisi, oltaisiin vasta tuossa 1800 henkilön poistumistiemitoituksessa.


Jäi mainitsematta että mitoitus on nyt: täydet junat molemmissa laitureissa, ja täysi junallinen matkustajia laiturilla. Eli yhteensä kolmen junan matkustajat = 1800hlö.
Edit: logiikan mukaan pitkien junien tuoman +600hlö lisäksi laiturille tulisi varmaankin laskea +300hlö. Tästähän tulee jo yhteensä 2700hlö.  :Eek:

----------


## kuukanko

> HSL:n mukaan 4 vaunuisen junan laskennallinen kapasiteetti on 600 matkustajaa


600 matkustajaa on suositeltava mitoituskapasiteetti. Pelastustiet on kuitenkin mitoitettava junien todellisen maksimikapasiteetin mukaan, mikä on 4-vaunuisissa junissa 800 matkustajan luokkaa.

----------


## MaxiBus1975

Tosiaan pitkällä tähtäimellähän metron kapasiteetti ei tule millään riittämään ja sen tietää kaikki. Minusta nyt pitäisi ennaltaehkäistä tulevaisuutta varten (Sipoon metro, Pasilan metro, Pisararata). Hakaniemen aseman alla on käsittääkseni louhittu tila metrolle, joten mitä jos Espoon metroille rakennetaan sinne pääteasema ja kääntöraide. Oleellisin lisäys olisi se, että Itämetrossa voisi liikennöidä 130m junilla. Tein nopean tuherruksen havainnollistamaan ideaa.

----------


## huusmik

> Espoon Keskuspuisto riittää hyvin kymmenesosa nykyisestä pusikosta. Jos haluaa mennä metsään Nuuksioon ei ole pitkä matka.


Tuohon taitaa tulla samalla tavalla muttia kuin Malmin lentokentän kanssa(Lue:valituksia).

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Tuohon taitaa tulla samalla tavalla muttia kuin Malmin lentokentän kanssa(Lue:valituksia).


Paitsi että melkolailla suuri ero on se, että Malmin lentokentän kohtalosta on jo tehty kaupungin ja valtiovallan virallisia päätöksiä kun taas Espoon Keskuspuiston raiskaaminen on vain ja ainoastaan Petterin ikioma henkilökohtainen märkä fantasiauni, jota mikään todellinen taho ei ole aikeissa toteuttaa.

----------


## hylje

Tälläisellä ehdottomuudella pitäs sit ratkasta kaupungin huutava asuntopula joka pistää keskiluokankin ahtaalle.

----------


## junabongari

> Tälläisellä ehdottomuudella pitäs sit ratkasta kaupungin huutava asuntopula joka pistää keskiluokankin ahtaalle.


Helsingissä ei ole mitään pulaa kaukaisissa lähiöissä sijaitsevista huonoilla liikenneyhteyksillä varustetuista asunnoista. 
Niiden rakentamista kannattaa ryhtyä harkitsemaan vasta kun metro- ja rautatieasemien vieressä olevat joutomaat on rakennettu ja tehotonta rakentamista tiivistetty.

----------


## j-lu

> Tosiaan pitkällä tähtäimellähän metron kapasiteetti ei tule millään riittämään ja sen tietää kaikki. Minusta nyt pitäisi ennaltaehkäistä tulevaisuutta varten (Sipoon metro, Pasilan metro, Pisararata). Hakaniemen aseman alla on käsittääkseni louhittu tila metrolle, joten mitä jos Espoon metroille rakennetaan sinne pääteasema ja kääntöraide. Oleellisin lisäys olisi se, että Itämetrossa voisi liikennöidä 130m junilla.


Kirjoitin tästä jo silloin, kun päätös lyhyistä laitureista tehtiin ja vuosien varrella näkemys on vain vahvistunut: Länsimetron lyhyet laiturit vaikuttavat ratkaisevasti pk-seudun liikennehankkeiden toteuttamisjärjestykseen. 

Helsingissä joudutaan todennäköosesti jo lähitulevaisuudessa päättämään, yritetäänkö metron itäpuolen kapasiteetista saada suurempi osa käyttöön. Käytännössä se tarkoittaisi uutta metrolinjaa, jolloin joka toisen idän suunnan junan voisi ajaa täysimittaisena. Alkujaan luulin, että tämä venyisi Östersundomin rakentamiseen saakka, mutta juuri nyt näyttää siltä, että kaupungistumistrendin myötä käynnistynyt itälähiöiden täydennysrakentaminen riittää.

Kamppi-Pasila-itä -metrolinja ajanee Pisaran ohi muutamassa vuodessa niin että heilahtaa. Se on tavallaan sääli, koska Pisara olisi ollut niin paljon enemmän potentoaalia sisältänyt hanke.

----------


## APH

> Kamppi-Pasila-itä -metrolinja ajanee Pisaran ohi muutamassa vuodessa niin että heilahtaa. Se on tavallaan sääli, koska Pisara olisi ollut niin paljon enemmän potentoaalia sisältänyt hanke.


Oletko varma? Metrorakentaminen taitaa olla päättäjien ja muiden keskuudessa melkoinen kirosana länsimetron myötä, että itse epäilisin menevän hieman pidempään, ennen kuin jatkoa saadaan. Mutta ei sitä tietenkään koskaan voi tietää  :Laughing:

----------


## Bellatrix

Mikäli olen käsittänyt oikein niin ongelmahan tässä koko kapasiteettiasiassa on se, että Matinkylän junat ovat täynnä ja Tapiolaan jäävät junat puolityhjiä.
Voisiko ongelmaan ajatella sellaista ratkaisua, että nyt Matinkylään päättyvät liityntälinjat jatkettaisiin soveltuvin osin suoraan Länsiväylää pitkin Tapiolaan, tai kunnes Tapiolan bussiterminaali valmistuu, Keilaniemeen jossa kertakäynnin perusteella vaikuttaa ainakin tällä hetkellä olevan enemmän kuin tarpeeksi tilaa liityntäbusseille? Nopeushyödyn lisäämiseksi Länsiväylän osuus näillä linjoilla ajettaisiin "pikalinjana", eli pysähtymättä välipysäkeillä.

----------


## PepeB

Miten se vastikään ollut kokeilu meni, jossa joka toinen Mellunmäen metro jatkoi Matinkylään asti?

----------


## Makke93

> Helsingissä joudutaan todennäköosesti jo lähitulevaisuudessa päättämään, yritetäänkö metron itäpuolen kapasiteetista saada suurempi osa käyttöön. Käytännössä se tarkoittaisi uutta metrolinjaa, jolloin joka toisen idän suunnan junan voisi ajaa täysimittaisena. Alkujaan luulin, että tämä venyisi Östersundomin rakentamiseen saakka, mutta juuri nyt näyttää siltä, että kaupungistumistrendin myötä käynnistynyt itälähiöiden täydennysrakentaminen riittää.
> 
> Kamppi-Pasila-itä -metrolinja ajanee Pisaran ohi muutamassa vuodessa niin että heilahtaa. Se on tavallaan sääli, koska Pisara olisi ollut niin paljon enemmän potentoaalia sisältänyt hanke.


Toiveajattelua. Edes pääkaupunkiseudun metromyöteisimmät päättäjät eivät lähde ratkaisemaan korkeintaan 250M kääntöraide ja automatisointiongelmaa ainakin 750M lisämetrolla





> Miten se vastikään ollut kokeilu meni, jossa joka toinen Mellunmäen metro jatkoi Matinkylään asti?


HSL:n hallituksen esityslistassa http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/cg...m&id=2018555-5 on viime päivien metroon liittyvien uutisartikkelien perustana ollut tieto, jossa puhutaan joka toisen Mellumäen linjan junan jatkosta Matinkylään seuraavasti "ns 3/4-vaihotehto on liikenteellisesti häiriöherkkä, johtaa Sammalvuoren varikon puutteelliseen käytettävyyteen, minkä lisäksi vaihtoehtoon liittyy myös epävarmuuksia kapasiteetin riittävyyden ja automatisoinnin osalta"

----------


## Jolittn

> Olisiko se Matinkylän kääntöraide sellainen että juna tekee u-käännöksen? Silloin kuljettajan ei tarvitse siirtyä ohjaamoiden välillä. Se olisi ainutlaatuinen ratkaisu tietenkin tässä metrossa.
> 
> t. Rainer


En äkkiseltään löytänyt tietoa metron ratageometrian vaatimuksista, mutta mutuna sanoisin metron kääntösäteen olevan sitä luokkaa, että tuollaisesta lenkistä tulisi aikamoisen pitkä. Kaupunkiliikenne.netin tietojen mukaan metron kääntösäde tyypillisesti on minimissään sadan metrin luokkaa, Helsingin metrossa oletettavasti enemmän. Joku asiasta enemmän tietävä vahvistakoon tai kumotkoon tämän. 




> Matinkylässä on tällä hetkellä käytössä vain yksi sisäänkäynti. Jahka toinen rakennetaan, miksi tämä ei mahdollistaisi junien kapasiteetin puolitoistakertaistamista? En siis ota kantaa siihen onko asemaa ylipäätään mahdollista pidentää, vaan nimenomaan väitteeseen sisäänkäyntien mitoituksesta.


Toinen sisäänkäynti on käytössä, mutta vain hätäpoistumistienä. Eli hätäpoistumistarkoituksessa kaikki olemassaoleva kapasiteetti on nytkin käytössä, ja matkustajamääriä ajatellen hätätilanne on se, jonka mukaan poistumistiet loppujen lopuksi joudutaan mitoittamaan. 




> Tosiaan pitkällä tähtäimellähän metron kapasiteetti ei tule millään riittämään ja sen tietää kaikki. Minusta nyt pitäisi ennaltaehkäistä tulevaisuutta varten (Sipoon metro, Pasilan metro, Pisararata). Hakaniemen aseman alla on käsittääkseni louhittu tila metrolle, joten mitä jos Espoon metroille rakennetaan sinne pääteasema ja kääntöraide. Oleellisin lisäys olisi se, että Itämetrossa voisi liikennöidä 130m junilla. Tein nopean tuherruksen havainnollistamaan ideaa.Liite 2872


Hakaniemen aseman alle ei käsittääkseni ole louhittu metrolle mitään, vaan ns. U-linjan metroa ajatellen (siis 70-luvulla kaavailtu linja Martinlaakson radalta Kamppiin ja sieltä eteläisen kantakaupunginkautta kiertäen Hakaniemen alitse kohti pohjoista) nykyisen asemahallin vierelle on louhittu lyhyt pätkä toista asemahallia. Toisen aseman rakentaminen vaatisi siis merkittäviä louhintatöitä, minkä lisäksi pitäisi ratkaista eritasoliittymänä siirtyminen toiselta linjaraiteelta toisen linjaraiteen alitse uudelle asemalle ja käännölle. Tämän toteuttaminen oletettavasti vaatisi liikennekatkoa pitkäksi aikaa, vaikka jotain varautumisia linjalta toiselle siirtymiseen on taidettu louhia Hakaniemen aseman molemmalle puolelle nykyistä metroa rakennettaessa - tai näin muistelen joskus arvelleeni maanalaisessa asemakaavassa näkyvien tunnelin leveämpien kohtien  perusteella.

----------


## hylje

Jos olemassaolevan radan varteen haluaa rakentaa uuden pääteaseman keskelle reittiä, se kannattaa rakentaa läpiajavien raiteiden väliin. Tämä vaatii läpiajavien raiteiden siirtämistä pois alta, mutta on paljon helpompaa vetää läpiajavalle linjalle uusi rata ulommas kuin tehdä ahtaaseen paikkaan eritasojuttuja.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Toinen sisäänkäynti on käytössä, mutta vain hätäpoistumistienä. Eli hätäpoistumistarkoituksessa kaikki olemassaoleva kapasiteetti on nytkin käytössä, ja matkustajamääriä ajatellen hätätilanne on se, jonka mukaan poistumistiet loppujen lopuksi joudutaan mitoittamaan.


Olen tuosta toisesta sisäänkäynnistä ja sen rakentamisesta (rakennetaan vasta kun kapasiteetin tarve Matinkylässä vähenee) jutellut pariin otteeseen Länsimetro Oy:n väen kanssa. Olen ymmärtänyt, että länsipäässä on kaksi poistumistietä, joista toinen on käytännössä täysin rakentamatta (tuleva "oikea" sisäänkäynti) ja toinen on valmis (hätäuloskäynti). Myös laituritasolla on kahdet ovet, ja vain toisissa on hätäuloskäynnin merkit.

Nyt kun tarkemmin muistelen, olen nähnyt myös itäpäässä oven tekstillä Hätäuloskäynti (tms). Eli voinee ajatella, että läntisen sisäänkäynnin valmistuessa poistumiskapasiteetti nousee kolmanneksella? Ei vastaisi ihan pidempien junien puolitoistakertaista kapasiteettia, mutta ei se nyt kauaskaan jäisi.

----------


## Markku K

> En äkkiseltään löytänyt tietoa metron ratageometrian vaatimuksista, mutta mutuna sanoisin metron kääntösäteen olevan sitä luokkaa, että tuollaisesta lenkistä tulisi aikamoisen pitkä. Kaupunkiliikenne.netin tietojen mukaan metron kääntösäde tyypillisesti on minimissään sadan metrin luokkaa, Helsingin metrossa oletettavasti enemmän. Joku asiasta enemmän tietävä vahvistakoon tai kumotkoon tämän.


400m kaarresäde tulisi olla minimi, ja 600m hyvä. 2,5km / 3,7km lenkkihän tuosta tulisi. Sen hinta yksitunnelisena on, hihasta ravistettuna, 25/50milj euroa.




> Toinen sisäänkäynti on käytössä, mutta vain hätäpoistumistienä. Eli hätäpoistumistarkoituksessa kaikki olemassaoleva kapasiteetti on nytkin käytössä, ja matkustajamääriä ajatellen hätätilanne on se, jonka mukaan poistumistiet loppujen lopuksi joudutaan mitoittamaan.


Länsimetron asemien vielä suljettujen päiden takana on varauloskäynnit (kiviportaat), mutta ei vielä liukuportaita. Eli koko poistumistiekapasiteetti/kaista ei ole käytössä siinä mielessä.





> Hakaniemen aseman alle ei käsittääkseni ole louhittu metrolle mitään, vaan ns. U-linjan metroa ajatellen (siis 70-luvulla kaavailtu linja Martinlaakson radalta Kamppiin ja sieltä eteläisen kantakaupunginkautta kiertäen Hakaniemen alitse kohti pohjoista) nykyisen asemahallin vierelle on louhittu lyhyt pätkä toista asemahallia. Toisen aseman rakentaminen vaatisi siis merkittäviä louhintatöitä, minkä lisäksi pitäisi ratkaista eritasoliittymänä siirtyminen toiselta linjaraiteelta toisen linjaraiteen alitse uudelle asemalle ja käännölle. Tämän toteuttaminen oletettavasti vaatisi liikennekatkoa pitkäksi aikaa, vaikka jotain varautumisia linjalta toiselle siirtymiseen on taidettu louhia Hakaniemen aseman molemmalle puolelle nykyistä metroa rakennettaessa - tai näin muistelen joskus arvelleeni maanalaisessa asemakaavassa näkyvien tunnelin leveämpien kohtien  perusteella.


Juuri näin. Valmista asema-aihiota ei ole. On vain louhittua tilaa kolmessa eri kohdassa, nykyisen laiturihallin pohjoispuolella, sen suuntaisesti. Nämä louhitut tilat, pisimmillään 70m, ovat oikeastaan vain pisararadan aseman (aiemmin U-linja) louhinnan mahdollistavia ilmatiloja nykyisen aseman ja louhoksen välissä.

----------


## hmikko

Hesari: Länsimetro menee tukkoon, mitä asialle pitäisi tehdä? Päättäjillä ei ole yksimielisyydestä tietoakaan

Jauhantaa kääntöraiteesta ja automatisoinnista.

Olisi mielenkiintoista saada päivitystä matkustajamääristä nyt, kun tilanne on ehkä vähän tasoittunut. Ja jos laskennat vaikka tehtäisiin kerralla oikein. Viimeksi näkemieni numeroiden mukaan Länsimetro olisi lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä merkittävästi alueellaan, eli ilmeisesti pakko- tai muita käyttäjiä riittää, vaikka liityntäalueella valitus on kova ja yks sun toinen on vannonut vaihtavansa autoon.

----------


## Melamies

Mitä pitäisi tehdä?

Jos metroilua halutaan jatkaa, niin minä tekisin näin:

-suljetaan Länsimetro toistaiseksi ja palautetaan siksi aikaa bussiliikenne Länsiväylälle
-pidenneteään kaikki asemat kuusivaunuisille yksiköille sopiviksi
-rakennetaan tarvittavat kääntöraiteet
-rakennetaan sivuraiteita rikkoutuneiden junien säilyttämiseen seuraavaan yöhön asti
-rakennetaan kaikki muu unohtunut, jonka rakentaminen ei onnistu metroliikenteen aikana
-unohdetaan automaatiajo ainakin toistaiseksi

Joo, kallista ja kirvelevää, mutta parempi iso rutina nyt, kun pienempi rutina seuraavat 100 vuotta. Lisäksi kuusivaunuiset yksiköt parantaisivat asiaa vielä enemmän Helsingin puolella.

----------


## hmikko

> -pidenneteään kaikki asemat kuusivaunuisille yksiköille sopiviksi


Tuo mitä ilmeisimmin vaatis aika paljon aikaa jo pelkkään suunnitteluun, siis vaikka jostain tipahtais ilmainen miljardi rahaa ja poliittinen tahto tehdä jotain. Erinäisiä hätäpoistumisteitä ja radan palo-ovia on väärissä paikoissa laiturin pidentämiseen nähden, ja niiden rakentaminen toiseen kohtaan on kallion sisällä melkoinen homma.

----------


## junabongari

Kääntöraidetta ei tarvitse rakentaa. Uusien bussilinjojen on täytynyt jo helpottaa kapasiteettiongelmia. 
Mikäli ne eivät riitä, niin bussiliikennettä voi lisätä. Palvelutaso ei ainakaan huononisi.

----------


## Makke93

> Kääntöraidetta ei tarvitse rakentaa. Uusien bussilinjojen on täytynyt jo helpottaa kapasiteettiongelmia.


Ei ainakaan siltä kuulosta puskaradion mukaan: https://twitter.com/PanuKuhlberg/sta...82463989460992

----------


## Minä vain

> -pidennetään kaikki asemat kuusivaunuisille yksiköille sopiviksi


Helpoimmalla päästäisiin, jos vain jatkeen asemat pidennättäisiin. Tällöin koko linjaa liikennöitäisiin 6-vaunuisin junin ja kahdesta viimeisestä vaunusta ei voisi poistua Ruoholahden ja Finnoon välillä. Vai onko uloskäynnit mitoitettu niin jos junasta pitää poistua Ruoholahden ja Finnoon välillä eivät uloskäynnit laskennallisesti vedä 6-vaunuisen junan porukkaa?

Harmi ettei missään ole laskettu auki sitten sen kustannuksia, jos Lauttasaari, Koivusaari ja Matinkylä louhittaisiin 6 vaunun pituisiksi ja 6 vaunua pitkä juna ajaisi Länsiväylän viereistä maanpäällistä rataa pitkin Koivusaaren ja Matinkylän välin. Myös tuon vaihtoehdon kustannukset olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä. Jos otetaan huomioon 5 min nopeutunut matka, voisiko tuo olla H/K-suhteeltaan hyvä vaihtoehto?

----------


## Fa55

> Helpoimmalla päästäisiin, jos vain jatkeen asemat pidennättäisiin. Tällöin koko linjaa liikennöitäisiin 6-vaunuisin junin ja kahdesta viimeisestä vaunusta ei voisi poistua Ruoholahden ja Finnoon välillä. Vai onko uloskäynnit mitoitettu niin jos junasta pitää poistua Ruoholahden ja Finnoon välillä eivät uloskäynnit laskennallisesti vedä 6-vaunuisen junan porukkaa?
> 
> Harmi ettei missään ole laskettu auki sitten sen kustannuksia, jos Lauttasaari, Koivusaari ja Matinkylä louhittaisiin 6 vaunun pituisiksi ja 6 vaunua pitkä juna ajaisi Länsiväylän viereistä maanpäällistä rataa pitkin Koivusaaren ja Matinkylän välin. Myös tuon vaihtoehdon kustannukset olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä. Jos otetaan huomioon 5 min nopeutunut matka, voisiko tuo olla H/K-suhteeltaan hyvä vaihtoehto?


Tää olis paras ratkasu, mutta ihanku ne osais nyt enää niistä tehdä 6 vaunun mittaisia... Ton lisäks juniin vois laittaa ne pitkittäiset penkit edes toiselle puolelle

----------


## huusmik

> Helpoimmalla päästäisiin, jos vain jatkeen asemat pidennättäisiin. Tällöin koko linjaa liikennöitäisiin 6-vaunuisin junin ja kahdesta viimeisestä vaunusta ei voisi poistua Ruoholahden ja Finnoon välillä. Vai onko uloskäynnit mitoitettu niin jos junasta pitää poistua Ruoholahden ja Finnoon välillä eivät uloskäynnit laskennallisesti vedä 6-vaunuisen junan porukkaa?


Kysymys ei ole uloskäynneistä, vaan siitä että palo-ovet ovat aivan aseman päässä.

----------


## hmikko

Pidentämisessä pitäis myös laittaa kakkosvaihe Kivenlahteen välittömästi jäihin, koska sinne ollaan rakentamaisillaan lisää lyhyitä asemia. Louhinnat valmiina, eli ne pitäisi käynnistää uudelleen, ja siinä menisi myös kakkosvaiheen nykyiset suunnitelmat roskakoriin.

----------


## APH

Iso ongelma on myös se, että melkein puolet junakalustosta on kiinteästi 90 metrin mittaisia M300-junia- Tämä myös tunnutaan usein unohtavan, kun asemien pidentämisestä haaveillaan. Jos tilaaja olisi toiminut vastuullisesti (tulevaisuuden kannalta), olisi M300-junatkin tilattu ~45 m pituisina vaunupareina, jolloin jossain skenaariossa niilläkin voisi liiikennöidä kolmen pötkössä 135 metrin mittaisina.

Tietenkin voidaan tehdä hypoteesia siitä, voisiko M400-junat tilata taas vaunupareittain yhteensopivina M300-juniin, jolloin M300+M400 olisi pitkän aseman mittainen. Ymmärtääkseni kuitenkaan M300-junien keulan kytkimet (anteeksi mahdollisesti virheellinen termistö) eivät nykyisellään välitä ajoinformaatiota ja muuta järjestelmien tietoja, vaan ovat vain hinausta varten. Tällainenkin ongelma siis pitäisi vielä ratkaista.

----------


## Markku K

> Iso ongelma on myös se, että melkein puolet junakalustosta on kiinteästi 90 metrin mittaisia M300-junia- Tämä myös tunnutaan usein unohtavan, kun asemien pidentämisestä haaveillaan. Jos tilaaja olisi toiminut vastuullisesti (tulevaisuuden kannalta), olisi M300-junatkin tilattu ~45 m pituisina vaunupareina, jolloin jossain skenaariossa niilläkin voisi liiikennöidä kolmen pötkössä 135 metrin mittaisina.
> 
> Tietenkin voidaan tehdä hypoteesia siitä, voisiko M400-junat tilata taas vaunupareittain yhteensopivina M300-juniin, jolloin M300+M400 olisi pitkän aseman mittainen. Ymmärtääkseni kuitenkaan M300-junien keulan kytkimet (anteeksi mahdollisesti virheellinen termistö) eivät nykyisellään välitä ajoinformaatiota ja muuta järjestelmien tietoja, vaan ovat vain hinausta varten. Tällainenkin ongelma siis pitäisi vielä ratkaista.


M300-juniin saa tehtyä välivaunun. Ihan samalla tehtaalla. Asia on selvitetty jo vuosia sitten. Tietysti.

----------


## junabongari

> Kysymys ei ole uloskäynneistä, vaan siitä että palo-ovet ovat aivan aseman päässä.


Hienoa suunnittelua. Laiturien pidentämisestä tehtiin vaikeaa väen vängällä. 

Tosin, tähän löytynee selitys, kun vilkaisee metron rakentajien asenteita:

https://lansimetro.wordpress.com/201...ibuumi-jatkuu/

Kaikille, jotka kärsivät ruuhkasta: täydet junat ovat vain "välivaihe", lisää kapasiteettia tulee aikataulun mukaan vuonna 2029, kunhan automaattimetroon tuhlataan ensin satoja miljoonia euroja, metroon aiemmin laitettujen 2,5 miljardin euron lisäksi.

----------


## tkp

Suorat bussilinjat Espoosta Helsinkiin suosittuja "en voi sietää metroa"

https://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talou...3-asti-6747964

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Suorat bussilinjat Espoosta Helsinkiin suosittuja "en voi sietää metroa"
> 
> https://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talou...3-asti-6747964


Mitäs minä sanoin jossain keskustelussa. On periaatteellisiakin syitä vastustaa mm. metroa. Ja taisin sanoa, että "meitä" on enemmänkin. Vastustajat taas väittävät "häiriintyneiksi" yms. mutta totuutta ei voi väheksymällä ja mustamaalaamaalla muuksi muuttaa.

----------


## 339-DF

YLE kertoo että länsimetron asemalaitureille muodostuu lätäkköjä, katto vuotaa: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10659395

Onkos siellä injektointi tehty huonosti?

----------


## EVhki

Yle kertoo Matinkylän kääntöraiteen etenevän:




> HSL:n hallitus hyväksyi tänään yksimielisesti liikenneosan niin sanotusta MAL 2019-suunnitelmasta, johon kuuluu myös metron kääntöraide.
> 
> Lopullisesti asiasta päättää metroyhtiön hallitus.
> 
> Suunnitellulla Espoon Matinkylän noin 100-miljoonan euron kääntöraiteella saataisiin pahasti ruuhkautuneelle länsimetrolle lisää kapasiteettia.
> 
> Metrojunat Matinkylästä Tapiolaan ovat aika ajoin ruuhkautuneet niin pahasti, että osalla matkustajista on vaikeuksia mahtua kyytiin.


Osaako kukaan kertoa, mitä tämä päätös käytännössä tarkoittaa, vai tarkoittaako vielä isommin mitään?

----------


## Makke93

> Yle kertoo Matinkylän kääntöraiteen etenevän:
> 
> Osaako kukaan kertoa, mitä tämä päätös käytännössä tarkoittaa, vai tarkoittaako vielä isommin mitään?


HSL:n hallitus on kai jo aikasemmin antanut tukensa kääntöraiteelle. Vastustus on tullut Espoon kaupungilta, eikä sen kirjaaminen MAL2019:sta mitenkään vähennä Kaupunginhallituksen sananvaltaa, kun Espoo sen suurella todennäköisyydellä tulee melkein kokonaisuudessaan maksamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yle kertoo Matinkylän kääntöraiteen etenevän:
> 
> 
> 
> Osaako kukaan kertoa, mitä tämä päätös käytännössä tarkoittaa, vai tarkoittaako vielä isommin mitään?


Ei se oikein mitään tarkoita. Höseli on halunnut tuota jo pitempään, mutta kun se ei maksa itse mitään, niin ei se myöskään itse päätä. Kunnat maksavat.

----------


## 339-DF

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006336890.html

Hesari kertoo, että länsimetro laski joukkoliikenteen käyttöä espoossa noin 10 %:

"Länsimetron avaaminen pudotti joukkoliikenteen suosiota ja nosti autoilun suosiota. Muutos näkyy erityisesti Espoon sisäisessä liikenteessä."

"Vuoden 2012 tutkimuksessa joukkoliikenteen ja henkilöautojen yhteenlasketusta matkamäärästä joukkoliikenteen osuus oli vajaa kolmannes eli 31 prosenttia. Uusimmassa kyselytutkimuksessa joukkoliikenteen osuus oli pudonnut kolmella pykälällä 28 prosenttiin."

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006336890.html
> 
> Hesari kertoo, että länsimetro laski joukkoliikenteen käyttöä espoossa noin 10 %:
> 
> "Länsimetron avaaminen pudotti joukkoliikenteen suosiota ja nosti autoilun suosiota. Muutos näkyy erityisesti Espoon sisäisessä liikenteessä."
> 
> "Vuoden 2012 tutkimuksessa joukkoliikenteen ja henkilöautojen yhteenlasketusta matkamäärästä joukkoliikenteen osuus oli vajaa kolmannes eli 31 prosenttia. Uusimmassa kyselytutkimuksessa joukkoliikenteen osuus oli pudonnut kolmella pykälällä 28 prosenttiin."


Mä allekirjoitan täysin sen että Espoon sisäisessä liikenteessä mentiin väärään suuntaan länsimetron käyttöönoton yhteydessä, ja enemmän tällaista on tullut Pohjois-Espoon linjastouudistusten myötä. Linjoja jotka ennen palvelivat kattavasti poistui, ja tilalle tuli "runkolinjoja" jotka kuitenkin kulkevat alueiden läpi jotka on miinoitettu pysäkeillä 200 m välein, hidastetöyssyillä ja liikennevaloilla. Kilometrin matkaan voi mennä varttitunti.

Meidän perheessä auton vuosittaiset kilometrimäärät ovat jostain syystä vähentyneet hiukan v 2012-18 mutta me emme ole asuneet länsimetron vaikutusalueella, mutta olemme muuttaneet 2 kertaa sinä aikana.

Itse kuvittelisin myös syyn autoilun suosion kasvuun että Espooseen on muuttanut niin paljon nuoria ihmisiä joilla on varaa kuluttaa paljon enemmän kuin vanhemmat sukupolvet, ja autoiluun kanssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Liikennemuotojen jakauma on aika suoraan johdettavissa kaupunkirakenteesta.

Isot, nopeat liikenneyhteydet palvelevat ennen kaikkea levittäytynyttä ja väljää kaupunkirakennetta joka on myös hyvä autoilun suosiolle. On vain vähän väliä sillä onko nopea liikenneyhteys moottoritie vai junarata. 

Jos joukkoliikenteen suosiota halutaan aidosti parantaa, silloin rakennetaan lisää taloja ilman että liikenteeseen juuri satsataan. Silloin liikenne hidastuu, matkat lyhenevät ja väkimäärä kullakin reitillä kasvaa. Se on hyväksi joukkoliikenteelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos joukkoliikenteen suosiota halutaan aidosti parantaa, silloin rakennetaan lisää taloja ilman että liikenteeseen juuri satsataan. Silloin liikenne hidastuu, matkat lyhenevät ja väkimäärä kullakin reitillä kasvaa. Se on hyväksi joukkoliikenteelle.


Eli joukkoliikenteen suosiota nostetaan heikentämällä autoliikennettä, ei parantamalla joukkoliikennettä. Kuulostaa upealta.

----------


## canis lupus

> Jos joukkoliikenteen suosiota halutaan aidosti parantaa, silloin rakennetaan lisää taloja ilman että liikenteeseen juuri satsataan. Silloin liikenne hidastuu, matkat lyhenevät ja väkimäärä kullakin reitillä kasvaa. Se on hyväksi joukkoliikenteelle.


Kuinka niin matkat lyhenevät? Eikös ne silloin juuri kasva. Siinä missä autoilua heikennetään, bussiliikenne hidastuu samalla. Liikennevalojen joukkoliikenne etuudet toimivat Espoossa linja-autoille hyvin mutta Helsingissä ne ovat turhia. Raitiovaunut mitätöi linja-autoilta etuuden aina. Aivan kuin raideliikenne olisi jotenkin bussiliikennettä tärkeämpi kulkumuoto..

----------


## samulih

> Kuinka niin matkat lyhenevät? Eikös ne silloin juuri kasva. Siinä missä autoilua heikennetään, bussiliikenne hidastuu samalla. Liikennevalojen joukkoliikenne etuudet toimivat Espoossa linja-autoille hyvin mutta Helsingissä ne ovat turhia. Raitiovaunut mitätöi linja-autoilta etuuden aina. Aivan kuin raideliikenne olisi jotenkin bussiliikennettä tärkeämpi kulkumuoto..


...ihmiset eivät enää voi asua metsässä ja olettaa vetävänsä töissä sitten lattea..... pakko asua lähempänä työtä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> ...ihmiset eivät enää voi asua metsässä ja olettaa vetävänsä töissä sitten lattea..... pakko asua lähempänä työtä.


Työpaikoista niin moni on kehäteiden varrella joten on enemmän kyse siitä että mitä voi tehdä töiden jälkeen. Länsimetrosta täytyy nyt sanoa se että Espoon suunnan työpaikkoihin on nyt helsinkiläisten helpompi mennä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

> ...ihmiset eivät enää voi asua metsässä ja olettaa vetävänsä töissä sitten lattea..... pakko asua lähempänä työtä.


Eli Ullanlinnassa asuva ei voi olla maanviljelijä eikä Nurmijärven Röykässä asuva ajaa kaupunkibussia HSL alueella asuinalueensa takia? Suurin osa nuorista kuljettajista tulee maalta kun ei kaupunkilaisnuoret enää edes aja korttia. Myös suuri osa tuntemista kollegoista tulee kehyskunnista ajamaan pk-seudulle bussia. Yllättäen täysin autotaajama Klaukkala nimittäin aika edustettuna monien kuljettajien kotipaikkana

----------


## Jussi

> Meidän perheessä auton vuosittaiset kilometrimäärät ovat jostain syystä vähentyneet hiukan v 2012-18 mutta me emme ole asuneet länsimetron vaikutusalueella, mutta olemme muuttaneet 2 kertaa sinä aikana.
> 
> Itse kuvittelisin myös syyn autoilun suosion kasvuun että Espooseen on muuttanut niin paljon nuoria ihmisiä joilla on varaa kuluttaa paljon enemmän kuin vanhemmat sukupolvet, ja autoiluun kanssa.


Lapsiperheissä on usein myös ihan oikeasti tarvetta sille autolle, kun erilaisia päiväkotiin jne. vientejä on ennen töihin menoa ja toisaalta ruoka- yms. ostokset ovat paljon isompia.  

Lisäksi on tietysti niitä jotka ovat rakentaneet omakotitalon jonnekin metsän keskelle kauas pääväylistä.

----------


## hylje

> Eli joukkoliikenteen suosiota nostetaan heikentämällä autoliikennettä, ei parantamalla joukkoliikennettä. Kuulostaa upealta.


Väärin luettu. Tarkoitus on rakentaa kaupunkia. Siinä sivussa liikenne hidastuu, kun ihmisiä on lisää mutta liikenneinfran määrä pysyy samana. Joukkoliikenne pärjää paremmin, kun kaupungin asukastiheys kasvaa, etäisyydet lyhentyvät ja muu liikenne ruuhkautuu vielä nopeammin kuin joukkoliikenne.

----------


## canis lupus

> Väärin luettu. Tarkoitus on rakentaa kaupunkia. Siinä sivussa liikenne hidastuu, kun ihmisiä on lisää mutta liikenneinfran määrä pysyy samana. Joukkoliikenne pärjää paremmin, kun kaupungin asukastiheys kasvaa, etäisyydet lyhentyvät ja muu liikenne ruuhkautuu vielä nopeammin kuin joukkoliikenne.


En ymmärrä. Samalla ajoradalla ne bussit kulkee kuin henkilöautotkin. Samoilla valoilla ja säännöillä mennään. Kaikkialle ei bussikaistoja pystytä rakentamaan tilan puutteen takia; vaikkapa omakotitaloalueille. Jos tahalleen luodaan autoliikenteelle pääväylille ruuhkaa niin kyllä he vaihtoehtoisen reitin löytävät juuri näiltä omakotitaloalueilta. Sitä tuskin halutaan

----------


## Bellatrix

> Jos tahalleen luodaan autoliikenteelle pääväylille ruuhkaa niin kyllä he vaihtoehtoisen reitin löytävät juuri näiltä omakotitaloalueilta


Nimenomaan. Ja sitä autoilun hankaloitumista haluavat ja liikennesuunnittelijat eivät näytä ymmärtävän. Joukkoliikenteen suosion parantamiselle ainoa mahdollisuus on, kuten jo aiemmin on mainittukin, sen tekeminen houkuttelevaksi palvelutasoa parantamalla. Kaikki muut keinot on tuomittu epäonnistumaan jos ei heti niin ainakin pitkällä tähtäimellä.

----------


## Max

> Lapsiperheissä on usein myös ihan oikeasti tarvetta sille autolle, kun erilaisia päiväkotiin jne. vientejä on ennen töihin menoa ja toisaalta ruoka- yms. ostokset ovat paljon isompia.


Kaikki on niin suhteellista. Meillä lapsia on viisi ja ilman autoa on pärjäilty oikeastaan yllättävänkin hyvin jo kolme kuukautta. Yksi käy päiväkotia ja muilla on harrastusmenoja jokaisena arki-iltana. Asiaa toki auttaa asuminen poikkeuksellisen hyvässä paikassa joukkoliikenteen kannalta: bussipysäkki alle 50 m kotiovesta, vuoroja arkipäivänä 10 suuntaansa tunnissa, junaan 500 m. Ne isot ruokaostoksetkin on saatu kulkemaan pyörillä varustetussa ostoskärryssä ja repussa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joukkoliikenteen suosion parantamiselle ainoa mahdollisuus on, kuten jo aiemmin on mainittukin, sen tekeminen houkuttelevaksi palvelutasoa parantamalla. Kaikki muut keinot on tuomittu epäonnistumaan jos ei heti niin ainakin pitkällä tähtäimellä.


Ei , vaan juuri päinvastoin. Ainoa kestävä mahdollisuus joukkoliikenteen suosion parantamiselle on riittävä käyttäjäpohja eli tiivis maankäyttö. Kaikki muu on kaivoon kannettua vettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei , vaan juuri päinvastoin. Ainoa kestävä mahdollisuus joukkoliikenteen suosion parantamiselle on riittävä käyttäjäpohja eli tiivis maankäyttö. Kaikki muu on kaivoon kannettua vettä.


Osittain niin, mutta on muitakin keinoja kuten ruuhkamaksut henkilöautoille, henkilöautoliikenteen salliminen vain tietyille käyttövoimille ym

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Länsimetrosta täytyy nyt sanoa se että Espoon suunnan työpaikkoihin on nyt helsinkiläisten helpompi mennä.


Tuo käsittääkseni näkyy jutun aiheena olevan kyselytutkimuksen tuloksissa ja myös matkustajamäärien laskennoissa. Helsinkiin/Helsingistä suuntautuvilla matkoilla Länsimetro on lisännyt joukkoliikenteen osuutta matkoista, ja käsittääkseni myös ainakin vähentänyt Länsiväylän autoliikenteen kasvua, jos ei absoluuttista määrää. Sinänsä ei järin yllättävää, että miljardipanostus säteittäiseen linjaan lisää sen suosiota. Ongelmana vaan sitten kaikki muut suunnat, kuten todettua.

Kyselytutkimuksen otantaa ja menetelmiä on myös kritisoitu. Soininvaara muun muassa kirjoitti aiheesta, tosin ei erityisesti Länsimetroon littyen:

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2019/12/01...sa-vahentynyt/

----------


## samulih

> Lapsiperheissä on usein myös ihan oikeasti tarvetta sille autolle, kun erilaisia päiväkotiin jne. vientejä on ennen töihin menoa ja toisaalta ruoka- yms. ostokset ovat paljon isompia.  
> 
> Lisäksi on tietysti niitä jotka ovat rakentaneet omakotitalon jonnekin metsän keskelle kauas pääväylistä.


Mutta ne ovat valintoja, eivät pakkoa
Yhteiskunta oli valinnut suunnan jolla autoilu kunniaan. Näkeehän sen Itä-Helsingissä, pienet keskukset pois ja kaikki Itäkeskukseen. Nyt yritetään toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## hylje

> En ymmärrä. Samalla ajoradalla ne bussit kulkee kuin henkilöautotkin. Samoilla valoilla ja säännöillä mennään. Kaikkialle ei bussikaistoja pystytä rakentamaan tilan puutteen takia; vaikkapa omakotitaloalueille. Jos tahalleen luodaan autoliikenteelle pääväylille ruuhkaa niin kyllä he vaihtoehtoisen reitin löytävät juuri näiltä omakotitaloalueilta. Sitä tuskin halutaan


Jos ja kun liikenne menee kunnolla tukkoon, tila bussikaistoille kyllä löytyy. Tilankäytön valinnoista se on kiinni. Laitetaan vaikka koko katu joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.

Ja kun liikenne ruuhkautuu kaupungin rakentamisen takia, lähistöllä ei liene jäljellä enää omakotitaloalueita. Kun niihinkin on rakennettu kaupunkia. Ja ihan samalla tavalla niissäkin voidaan rajata liikenneinfran käyttöä, jos se on syystä tai toisesta ei-haluttua.

----------


## j-lu

Mitä tulee tuohon tutkimukseen Länsimetron vaikutuksesta liikkumiseen, niin ei ole yllättävää, muttei myöskään mielestäni hälyyttävää. Länsimetro heikensi Espoon joukkoliikenteen palvelua muutoin säteittäisessä liikkumisessa. Kivenlahden jatke, Raidejokeri ja Espoon yhdyskuntarakenteen keskittyminen/tiivistyminen raiteiden varteen tulee pidemmällä aikavälillä parantamaan tilannetta ja luultavasti myös muuttamaan kehityksen suunnan. Tässä pitää kuitenkin huomioida, että Espoon kulkumuoto-osuudet kymmenen vuotta sitten eivät ole sinänsä vertailukelpoisia Espoon kulkumuoto-osuuksiin kymmenen vuoden päästä. Väestönkasvu edellyttää investointeja. Busseilla ei kuitenkaan olisi ollut tulevaisuutta. Siitä voi vääntää peistä, että olisiko ollut parempia vaihtoehtoja kuin metro, mutta bussit ja 50k asukasta pienempi Espoo ei ole oikea vertailukohta.

----------


## 339-DF

Oletteko nähneet Länsiväylän lööpin? Parhaat naurut pitkään aikaan. 

*Korona pelasti länsimetron  ei jääkään liian pieneksi*

Itse uutisen voi lukea netistä, ja Höseli siinä iloitsee, miten joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät laskevat.

https://www.lansivayla.fi/paikalliset/4404081

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oletteko nähneet Länsiväylän lööpin? Parhaat naurut pitkään aikaan. 
> 
> *Korona pelasti länsimetron  ei jääkään liian pieneksi*
> 
> Itse uutisen voi lukea netistä, ja Höseli siinä iloitsee, miten joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät laskevat.
> 
> https://www.lansivayla.fi/paikalliset/4404081


Onkohan Länsimetron suunnitteluun ja rakentamiseen osallistuneilla ollut aikanaan parempi kristallipallo kuin kellään muulla? Nyt voi sitten sanoa, että kyllähän me tämän jo tiesimme.  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Oletteko nähneet Länsiväylän lööpin? Parhaat naurut pitkään aikaan. 
> 
> *Korona pelasti länsimetron  ei jääkään liian pieneksi*
> 
> Itse uutisen voi lukea netistä, ja Höseli siinä iloitsee, miten joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät laskevat.
> 
> https://www.lansivayla.fi/paikalliset/4404081


Ihan jännä näkökulma tosiaan...

Joskin yleisellä tasolla tässä on ihan oikea havainto: koronan kiihdyttämä etätyön lisääntyminen on pääosin joukkoliikenteelle ongelma, mutta tietyiltä osin myös hyöty. Kun työmatkojen määrä vähenee kokonaismatkoista, ruuhkahuiput pienenevät ja tämä tarjoaa mahdollisuuden tehokkaampaan liikennöintiin siellä, missä joukkoliikenteellä on muukin rooli, kuin tasata (autoteiden) ruuhkahuippua tarjoamalla vaihtoehtoisen tavan tehdä työmatka. Jako kahteen vahvistuu, autokaupunki ja keskikaupunki yhä enemmän elävät aivan omia elämiään.

P. S. Mainoksena: Liikenne-vuosikirja julkaistiin juuri ja siinä on artikkelini koronan vaikutuksista liikenteeseen, tosiasiassa se käsittelee lähinnä etätyön vaikutusta ja myös vaikutusta kaupunkirakenteeseen. (Vuosikirjaa voi tiedustella esimerkiksi Liikennesuunnittelun seuralta (julkaisija): toimisto@liikennesuunnittelunseura.fi)

----------


## EVhki

> *Korona pelasti länsimetron  ei jääkään liian pieneksi*
> 
> Itse uutisen voi lukea netistä, ja Höseli siinä iloitsee, miten joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät laskevat.
> 
> https://www.lansivayla.fi/paikalliset/4404081





> Ihan jännä näkökulma tosiaan...
> 
> Joskin yleisellä tasolla tässä on ihan oikea havainto: koronan kiihdyttämä etätyön lisääntyminen on pääosin joukkoliikenteelle ongelma, mutta tietyiltä osin myös hyöty. Kun työmatkojen määrä vähenee kokonaismatkoista, ruuhkahuiput pienenevät ja tämä tarjoaa mahdollisuuden tehokkaampaan liikennöintiin siellä, missä joukkoliikenteellä on muukin rooli, kuin tasata (autoteiden) ruuhkahuippua tarjoamalla vaihtoehtoisen tavan tehdä työmatka. Jako kahteen vahvistuu, autokaupunki ja keskikaupunki yhä enemmän elävät aivan omia elämiään.


En ole ihan varma, miten suuri tuo pelastus nyt oikeasti oli, kun jutussa kuitenkin sanotaan seuraavasti




> Matkustajamäärien väheneminen tulee näkymään erityisesti ruuhkahuippuina. Lisäksi vaikutus on suurempi länsimetron kuin itämetron osuudella. Jo nyt matkustajamäärät ovat Wallinin mukaan pudonneet enemmän länsimetron alueella kuin Itä-Helsingissä.


Siis matkustajamäärien väheneminen on idässä pienempää nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Eli mahtoiko tämä pelastus koskea lähinnä sitä Tapiola-Kivenlahti-väliä, joka jää harvemmalle liikenteelle ylimääräisen kääntöraiteen puuttuessa? Toki aikanaan Kruunusillat purkanevat jonkin verran itämetron paineita, mutta täydennysrakentamista metron varrella on kyllä tulossa myös ihan merkittävästi. Ja myös:




> Wallin tarkentaa, että Espoo kasvaa tulevaisuudessa voimakkaasti metron varrella, ja tarve kapasiteetin kasvattamiselle tulee myöhemmin. Milloin se tulee, on kuitenkin vielä epäselvää.

----------


## markus1979

Hesari uutisoi, että länsimetron jatke avautunee liikenteelle jo loppuvuonna. Tarkempaa tietoa ilmeisesti tulossa huomenna:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000009127655.html

Kylttejäkin on ilmeisesti jo Helsingin puolella vaihdettu (eli Matinkylä vaihtunut Kivenlahdeksi).

----------


## Rattivaunu

Liikennöinti jatkeella Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen alkaa 3.12.2022. HSL:n uutinen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mutta mikä on kaikkien aikojen ensimmäinen kaupallinen lähtö Kivenlahden asemalta kohti Helsinkiä? Reittioppaaseen on nyt avattu joulukuun aikatauluja, ja sen perusteella lauantaina 3.12.2022 klo 4.56 on linjan M1 ensimmäinen lähtö Vuosaareen. Kolme ensimmäistä junaa ovat M1:siä, lähtöajat ovat 4.56, 5.11 ja 5.26. Sitä seuraava metrojuna Kivenlahdesta itään on klo 5.34 lähtevä M2 Mellunmäkeen. Tuossa vaiheessa liikennöinti hoituu siten, että joka toinen Kivenlahdesta lähtevä metrojuna on M1 ja joka toinen M2. Kummallakin linjalla on siitä eteen päin 15 min vuoroväli noin aamukahdeksaan. Ja tämän tarjonnan aikana molemmat linjat lähtevät nimenomaan Kivenlahdesta, liikenteen tihentyessä M2 siirtyy normaalimmalle reitilleen, jossa läntinen päätepiste on Tapiola. Hiljaisen ajan liikenteessä molempien reittien päätepiste on tietenkin länteenkin kulkevassa liikenteessä Kivenlahti, tunnus on tuttuun tapaan M1. Myös niillä junilla, jotka aloittavat Mellunmäestä. Ja reittioppaan mukaan ensimmäinen kaupallinen juna tuona aamuna Helsingin suunnalta Kivenlahteen saapuu klo 5.58. Se on M1 Vuosaaresta. Saman lähteen mukaan seuraava juna idästä on klo 6.06 saapuva M1 Mellunmäestä.

----------

